# New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg



## moyekj

*EDIT: This program has evolved a lot since this 1st post and now is written in Java and much easier to install than before (very easy on Windows and Mac OSX)... See http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/ for details or visit the end of this thread for more up to date information.*

*kmttg* is a Perl/Tk program I wrote to facilitate TivoToGo (TTG) transfers that can download, create pyTivo metadata, decrypt, run comskip & comcut (commercial detection and removal) and re-encode multiple shows you select from your Tivos all in 1 step.
You can select one or more shows at a time and then with one click of a button the program will download all the selected items, with the options of also automatically creating a metadata file for pyTivo, decrypting .TiVo files to .mpg, running comskip (commercial detection and removal program), and automatically re-encoding to a more portable format using mencoder, ffmpeg or any other command line encoder of your choosing. The program queues up multiple jobs and displays time, size and speed statistics for ongoing jobs.

For more information, screenshots and download visit:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg

Web page contains windows executables for all 3rd party tools used. The only other requirement of course is you must have Perl installed. Runs under Windows or Linux - tested with WinXP SP2 & Linux Red Hat Enterprise 4.

If you do try this out would appreciate some comments/feedback. For any programmers out there feel free to tinker and make improvements yourself.


----------



## moyekj

I have a newer version available now (v0p1b) with some fixes and support for Linux (and likely other Unix flavors).


----------



## Prestond

Hey Kevin,

Thanks for the program...this is really slick and although I havent received my Tivo yet (its being shipped) this looks to be really cool and I appreciate it. Also am getting into Perl too.

Thanks again for your efforts...

Preston


----------



## moyekj

I have a newer version available now (v0p1c) with some fixes and support for optionally running *comskip*.
comskip scans mpeg files for commercials and can spit out cut files which can be imported into popular editors such as VideoRedo, Womble, etc. to make it very easy to edit out commercials.


----------



## Dan203

FYI VideoReDo has it's own commercial detection engine which is available via COM if you're interested in tapping into it.

Dan


----------



## moyekj

Dan203 said:


> FYI VideoReDo has it's own commercial detection engine which is available via COM if you're interested in tapping into it.
> 
> Dan


 Dan, that sounds very interesting, can you expand on that a little? I don't currently own VideoRedo, instead I have Womble Mpeg Video Wizard. With comskip it can create a .mls (bookmark) file which I can then import into Womble and spit out a modified .mpg with commercials removed. It's a very simple process, but only issue is I must manually bring up the Womble GUI to start the procedure - there is no command line way of doing it AFAIK.
If VideoRedo has command line capabilities for automating the whole process that is definitely something I would be interested in.
comskip has many methods of detecting commercials that can be tweaked. How accurate is the VRD commercial detection engine and are there different methods to select from? Womble has commercial detection capability as well but I find it doesn't work as well as comskip and there is not much tweaking that can be done.
Thanks.


----------



## Dan203

I've never used comskip so I don't know how it compares to our ad detective. However iit can be completely automated like you want. In fact there is another user here on the forum who has written an app which uses it to automatically commercial scan and convert all .tivo files to .mpg...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=359550

I don't believe it has the transcoding abilities of your program but perhaps you two should collaborate and come up with a solution that does it all.

Dan


----------



## moyekj

Dan203 said:


> I've never used comskip so I don't know how it compares to our ad detective. However iit can be completely automated like you want. In fact there is another user here on the forum who has written an app which uses it to automatically commercial scan and convert all .tivo files to .mpg...
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=359550
> 
> I don't believe it has the transcoding abilities of your program but perhaps you two should collaborate and come up with a solution that does it all.
> Dan


 OK thanks. I assume that if you have a cut file one can use it with VRD in batch mode (no GUI) to strip out commercials automatically? Assuming that is possible then one still would also have the option to use comskip instead of VRD ad detection.
This may push me over the edge to finally buy VRD. I just love the manual editing capabilities of Womble which has what has kept me from VRD.


----------



## moyekj

I released a newer version today (v0p1d) with some bug fixes.


----------



## dlfl

Dan203 said:


> ......... there is another user here on the forum who has written an app which uses it to automatically commercial scan and convert all .tivo files to .mpg...
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=359550
> 
> I don't believe it has the transcoding abilities of your program.........


Actually, for all practical purposes TiVo-VideoReDo-AutoProcessor (TVAP) already "does it all". It will automatically run a user-supplied batch file to perform the mpeg2-to-mpeg4 encoding using any encoding program with a command-line interface. HandBrake seems to work quite well and a sample batch file for XVID/AVI creation may be downloaded ***here***. The TVAP thread and the readme file give more details.

TVAP does not schedule TTG transfers however. You must use TiVo Desktop or another program to perform the transfers. I've toyed with the idea of adding the TTG transfer function to TVAP but operation with Desktop is pretty convenient so I haven't been too motivated.

I applaud your effort!


----------



## moyekj

dlfl said:


> Actually, for all practical purposes TiVo-VideoReDo-AutoProcessor (TVAP) already "does it all". It will automatically run a user-supplied batch file to perform the mpeg2-to-mpeg4 encoding using any encoding program with a command-line interface. HandBrake seems to work quite well and a sample batch file for XVID/AVI creation may be downloaded ***here***. The TVAP thread and the readme file give more details.
> 
> TVAP does not schedule TTG transfers however. You must use TiVo Desktop or another program to perform the transfers. I've toyed with the idea of adding the TTG transfer function to TVAP but operation with Desktop is pretty convenient so I haven't been too motivated.
> 
> I applaud your effort!


 Looks like a great utility indeed for those using VideoRedo, great work! No sense me re-inventing the wheel there, so I think this program I will leave targeted at using freely available tools that run both on Windows and Linux. For my next update I will make some slight changes to make encoding phase more generic. Right now I based encoding narrowly on ffmpeg (it's really a great encoder), but there is no reason to narrow it down as such - let the user provide the executable name and arguments and kmttg will simply substitute the input and output file names. Same applies to the commercial removal tool.


----------



## kas25

dlfl said:


> Actually, for all practical purposes TiVo-VideoReDo-AutoProcessor (TVAP) already "does it all". It will automatically run a user-supplied batch file to perform the mpeg2-to-mpeg4 encoding using any encoding program with a command-line interface. HandBrake seems to work quite well and a sample batch file for XVID/AVI creation may be downloaded ***here***. The TVAP thread and the readme file give more details.
> 
> TVAP does not schedule TTG transfers however. You must use TiVo Desktop or another program to perform the transfers. I've toyed with the idea of adding the TTG transfer function to TVAP but operation with Desktop is pretty convenient so I haven't been too motivated.
> 
> I applaud your effort!


Handbrake can convert Mpeg2 or .Tivo files? I thought it was only for dvds.


----------



## dlfl

kas25 said:


> Handbrake can convert Mpeg2 or .Tivo files? I thought it was only for dvds.


It can take mpeg2 files as input but not TiVo files. With TVAP you would be using VideoReDo to convert the TiVo to mpeg2 (while doing Quick Stream Fix and/or Commercial removal in the process.)


----------



## moyekj

I released a new version (v0p1e) which now allows specification of any encoder you wish instead of being hard coded to ffmpeg. The configuration file changed a little as a result to allow this.


----------



## moyekj

I discovered today that "mencoder" can use a .edl file produced by "comskip" to automatically cut out commercials detected by "comskip", so my next version I'm integrating it into the flow so that the commercial cutting step is now also completely automated.
With this last change my goal of automating the entire process (downloading from Tivo all the way to re-encoding with option of having commercials removed) will be achieved.


----------



## Berone

Kevin,
Looks like fun. I've downloaded most of the files you reference, but I'm going to hold out until you finish the last change you mentioned. Any chance of you including the setup information for the full work flow? I read the installation notes, but I didn't see how comskip figures into it and I don't see a reference to mencoder. This is all a touch over my head - it's been years since I've done anything like this and I'm a bit rusty. Think there's any chance it can run on a Mac?

Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## moyekj

Berone said:


> Kevin,
> Looks like fun. I've downloaded most of the files you reference, but I'm going to hold out until you finish the last change you mentioned. Any chance of you including the setup information for the full work flow? I read the installation notes, but I didn't see how comskip figures into it and I don't see a reference to mencoder. This is all a touch over my head - it's been years since I've done anything like this and I'm a bit rusty. Think there's any chance it can run on a Mac?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Anthony


 I've released v0p1f which includes the automated commercial detection and removal and I've updated the config file and documentation appropriately. However be warned I did have a problem with 1 testcase where mencoder once it cut out commercials left the resulting video and audio out of sync. I'll have to test if Womble has the same problem with that video.

For windows I've included all the binaries you need and it's very easy to get up and running.

For Linux of course you have extra work to download and compile the 3rd party tools (namely tivodecode and ffmpeg and/or mencoder since curl is already part of most linux distributions). However I had no problems compiling them. The only exception is that comskip has no source code. People have reported success running it using "wine" on Linux.

For the Mac I would venture to guess it's not much harder to get working than on Linux.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> I've released v0p1f which includes the automated commercial detection and removal and I've updated the config file and documentation appropriately. However be warned I did have a problem with 1 testcase where mencoder once it cut out commercials left the resulting video and audio out of sync. I'll have to test if Womble has the same problem with that video.


 I did determine that for this testcase "mencoder" caused audo/video sync problems in the resulting mpeg while Womble did not. I also found that ffmpeg seems to run much faster than mencoder for re-encoding.

So based on the above findings I released v0p1g with following changes:
* Separated "comskip" from "comcut" steps so that user has option of using
the bookmark/cut files generated by "comskip" with another program for cutting out commercials.
* Now include both ffmpeg & mencoder in kmttg_win32_tools.zip
* In config_distrib.pl file I default ffmpeg as the default choice for encoder
* Added more notes on using kmttg in the README.txt file


----------



## Berone

Okay, I got everything downloaded and installed. A couple of glitches for me, but I think they were syntax errors. For now I defaulted back to the defaults and it's currently downloading something, so I'll see what happens and report back. Once I have it running on my windows laptop I think I'll see if I can get it going on the Mac Mini which is our server and Tivo backup.

Thanks for sharing your hard work - it's a great project.

Anthony


----------



## Berone

Kevin,
Almost worked! Everything up to recoding to the AVI. I got audio but no video. In the perl screen I got the following message: 

Name "main::encoder_args" used only once: possible typo at c:\kmttg\kmttg.pl line 1260

Don't know if that's related. The mpg with the commercials cut was just fine, though. Any ideas?

Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## moyekj

Berone said:


> Kevin,
> Almost worked! Everything up to recoding to the AVI. I got audio but no video. In the perl screen I got the following message:
> 
> Name "main::encoder_args" used only once: possible typo at c:\kmttg\kmttg.pl line 1260
> 
> Don't know if that's related. The mpg with the commercials cut was just fine, though. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Anthony


 Anthony, no that warning is fine and expected as encoder_args is defined in a separate file (config.pl). Sounds like the encode step is working as there were no fatal errors. Could be you are missing a decoder to play it back on your PC? Are you using ffmpeg or mencoder for encoding? You can post here the entire command used for the encode - it is printed to the text area of kmttg when that step is performed. I can run using same options on a small clip to check if it works OK.

P.S. Next version I will make it possible to make text area text selectable so that copy/paste works (it already works in Linux as is but not Windows).


----------



## Berone

Actually, right clicking on the text area brought up a dialog that let me copy the contents, so here's the relevant part:

>> ENCODING TO FILE c:\kmttg\Scrubs_My_Two_Dads_Thu_3_20.mp4 ...
c:\kmttg\ffmpeg\rev11870\ffmpeg.exe -i c:\kmttg\Scrubs_My_Two_Dads_Thu_3_20_cut.mpg -acodec libfaac -ab 128kb -vcodec mpeg4 -b 1200kb -mbd 2 -flags +4mv+trell -aic 2 -cmp 2 -subcmp 2 -s 480x320 -title X c:\kmttg\Scrubs_My_Two_Dads_Thu_3_20.mp4
c:\kmttg\Scrubs_My_Two_Dads_Thu_3_20.mp4 size=205.32 MB elapsed=00:11:48 (2.43 Mbps)

I changed the arguments to what the ffmpeg FAQ suggested for an ipod and modified to the correct resolution for a touch. So now I got an error 2010 - file contains invalid data. I'll have to study the syntax more to understand it. If it makes any sense to you I would appreciate your guidance. 

Another question: Is there any way to bypass the download and find the files already on the computer and run everything from there? I've got Galleon auto downloading certain things that I would like to work with. Or better yet, any way to do what Galleon does - establish rules for what to automatically download? Hmmm... I guess the reason Galleon can do that is the server, so that won't work. 

Thanks again,

Anthony


----------



## moyekj

Berone said:


> Actually, right clicking on the text area brought up a dialog that let me copy the contents, so here's the relevant part:
> 
> >> ENCODING TO FILE c:\kmttg\Scrubs_My_Two_Dads_Thu_3_20.mp4 ...
> c:\kmttg\ffmpeg\rev11870\ffmpeg.exe -i c:\kmttg\Scrubs_My_Two_Dads_Thu_3_20_cut.mpg -acodec libfaac -ab 128kb -vcodec mpeg4 -b 1200kb -mbd 2 -flags +4mv+trell -aic 2 -cmp 2 -subcmp 2 -s 480x320 -title X c:\kmttg\Scrubs_My_Two_Dads_Thu_3_20.mp4
> c:\kmttg\Scrubs_My_Two_Dads_Thu_3_20.mp4 size=205.32 MB elapsed=00:11:48 (2.43 Mbps)
> 
> I changed the arguments to what the ffmpeg FAQ suggested for an ipod and modified to the correct resolution for a touch. So now I got an error 2010 - file contains invalid data. I'll have to study the syntax more to understand it. If it makes any sense to you I would appreciate your guidance.
> 
> Another question: Is there any way to bypass the download and find the files already on the computer and run everything from there? I've got Galleon auto downloading certain things that I would like to work with. Or better yet, any way to do what Galleon does - establish rules for what to automatically download? Hmmm... I guess the reason Galleon can do that is the server, so that won't work.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Anthony


 I think you are just missing *-f mp4* option. The following in my config.pl works for me (I can play back resulting mp4 with VideoLan VLC player - windows media player doesn't have the codecs to play it back for me):
$encoder_args = "-i INPUT -acodec libfaac -ab 128k -vcodec mpeg4 -b 1200k -mbd 2 -flags +4mv+trell -aic 2 -cmp 2 -subcmp 2 -s 480x320 -title X *-f mp4* OUTPUT";
$encodedFileExtension = ".mp4";

As far as bypassing downloads, you can sort of do what you want now with some workarounds. kmttg will skip steps depending on what files already exist in the output directory. Thus, for your example above, if Scrubs_My_Two_Dads_Thu_3_20.TiVo already exists, download is skipped. If you have decrypt enabled but Scrubs_My_Two_Dads_Thu_3_20.mpg already exists then it will bypass that step, etc.
One obvious problem is the file names kmttg uses are probably different than Galleon so you would have to re-name files accordingly.

I do have longer term plans to enable automatic downloads with kmttg based on title keywords, but that's probably a ways off...


----------



## Prestond

Sorry, kinda new with all this...

Does the Tivodecode that is used here decode the tivo file into an .mpg format that allows the HD Dvd authoring that is discussed in other thread on this forum?


----------



## moyekj

Prestond said:


> Sorry, kinda new with all this...
> 
> Does the Tivodecode that is used here decode the tivo file into an .mpg format that allows the HD Dvd authoring that is discussed in other thread on this forum?


 Yes, the .TiVo file is decoded into an unencrypted mpeg2 format which you can then author to DVD or convert to other formats.


----------



## Berone

Kevin, 
Still not getting the final conversion to work, but everything else went fine. Did you change something in the step saving the mpg from the cut version? The last time (previous version) a 5 gb file trimmed down to around 4 gb. This time a 5 gb file trimmed down to 200+ mb. I have no problem with a smaller file size, I just wonder what happened. That finished format will work well on my wife's laptop, which is one of the things I'm trying to achieve. But I don't know how it will translate going back to the Tivo, which is one of the other things I want - a commercial free backup that I can transfer back to my S3. The ipod format is gravy - I can always make that conversion in Nero as I have been doing. 

I'm really liking this program a lot - great work. It's more in line with what I want to do than anything else I've encountered. Couple of questions: Is there any way to get the program to clean up after itself? Delete the working files like the .edl file? Heck, for my purpose I'd like to delete the .edl, the .tivo and the uncut .mpg leaving only the cut .mpg and the converted version.
Second question: where is the naming convention set? As you pointed out in an earlier message, Galleon names things differently. I like Galleon's naming convention. Last question: Which program handles the download? Is there any way to have Galleon do that? Mind, I'm not asking you to do any of these things, unless you're of a mind to. I'm just curious about the possibilities. I did a bit of programming for active server pages in vbasic 10 or 12 years ago. You now have gotten me curious about perl.

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## moyekj

Berone said:


> Kevin,
> Did you change something in the step saving the mpg from the cut version? The last time (previous version) a 5 gb file trimmed down to around 4 gb. This time a 5 gb file trimmed down to 200+ mb. I have no problem with a smaller file size, I just wonder what happened.


 No, nothing changed. 5GB->4GB sounds about right, 5GB->200MB is definitely not right and you should check the resulting _cut.mpg file as that seems way too small. Note that "mencoder" is being called to generate _cut.mpg file based on the .edl file generated by comskip, so it may be screwing up.


> Is there any way to get the program to clean up after itself? Delete the working files like the .edl file? Heck, for my purpose I'd like to delete the .edl, the .tivo and the uncut .mpg leaving only the cut .mpg and the converted version.


 Being conservative and still in development stage I thought it best not to delete anything along the way, however I will add an option to delete files as you go in the conversion process in a future release.


> where is the naming convention set? As you pointed out in an earlier message, Galleon names things differently. I like Galleon's naming convention.


 It is currently hardcoded in my Perl script. You could change it to suit your needs if you wish. I could add a config.pl option defining how to build the file name to make it more flexible but for now that's not high on my priority list.


> Which program handles the download? Is there any way to have Galleon do that? Mind, I'm not asking you to do any of these things, unless you're of a mind to. I'm just curious about the possibilities. I did a bit of programming for active server pages in vbasic 10 or 12 years ago. You now have gotten me curious about perl.


 I'm using "curl" for downloading shows from the Tivo (you can see the command being used printed in the text area). You can still use Galleon for downloads if you wish but then you have to deal with the naming convention problem if you then want to use kmttg for the rest of the flow. My whole intent of this project was to automate the process as much as possible and cut out manual tasks along the way, so injecting manual steps along the way kind of goes against that spirit.


----------



## msmart

Kevin, as a *seasoned* user of dlfl's TVAP program, I read with interest in what you're trying to accomplish. I wish you well.



> so injecting manual steps along the way kind of goes against that spirit.


One thing I like about TVAP is its ability to *pause* after running through VRD's Ad-Detective process allowing you to open a VRD (.vprj) project, make changes if needed then as soon as you Save the project, it continues about its business of creating a new file then deleting the original. Because I take a few minutes to verify the cuts, I now have the confidence to allow TVAP to create a new commercial-less file and delete the original automagically.

The reason I don't allow automatic cuts is that as good as VRD's Ad-Detective is, there are too many variables to how stations transition in and out of commercial breaks it's not accurate enough (100% of the time) for me to trust an automatic process of saving an edited file and deleting the original. To be fair, I've also used comskip for a while and found that it, too, wasn't accurate enough to automatically create a new file deleting the original. I know VRD will be enhancing their Ad-Detective process in the near future, but I think I will still *play it safe* and not let it perform the cuts automatically prefering to review them first.

Something to consider, at least.

With TVAP's post process batch file ability, I can convert the newly created commercial-less mpeg file, which I burn to DVD with VRD/TVS, to also create a mpeg-4 (.m4v for iPod) file via Handbrake automically. Two files for the price of one so to speak.

I like what you're trying to accomplish, but as Dan said earlier *"perhaps you two [you and dlfl] should collaborate and come up with a solution that does it all."* Good luck.


----------



## moyekj

msmart said:


> Kevin, as a *seasoned* user of dlfl's TVAP program, I read with interest in what you're trying to accomplish. I wish you well.
> 
> One thing I like about TVAP is its ability to *pause* after running through VRD's Ad-Detective process allowing you to open a VRD (.vprj) project, make changes if needed then as soon as you Save the project, it continues about its business of creating a new file then deleting the original. Because I take a few minutes to verify the cuts, I now have the confidence to allow TVAP to create a new commercial-less file and delete the original automagically.
> 
> The reason I don't allow automatic cuts is that as good as VRD's Ad-Detective is, there are too many variables to how stations transition in and out of commercial breaks it's not accurate enough (100% of the time) for me to trust an automatic process of saving an edited file and deleting the original. To be fair, I've also used comskip for a while and found that it, too, wasn't accurate enough to automatically create a new file deleting the original. I know VRD will be enhancing their Ad-Detective process in the near future, but I think I will still *play it safe* and not let it perform the cuts automatically prefering to review them first.
> 
> Something to consider, at least.
> 
> With TVAP's post process batch file ability, I can convert the newly created commercial-less mpeg file, which I burn to DVD with VRD/TVS, to also create a mpeg-4 (.m4v for iPod) file via Handbrake automically. Two files for the price of one so to speak.
> 
> I like what you're trying to accomplish, but as Dan said earlier *"perhaps you two [you and dlfl] should collaborate and come up with a solution that does it all."* Good luck.


 Thanks for your feedback. For precision commercial cutting I too don't rely on comskip or any other tool to do the job and prefer to do it manually (I do have cases when I don't really care about precision cuts when I am generating files for my Portable Video Player from a news recording). It is still useful to run comskip as a starting point and import that into a manual editor from which changes can be made.

Currently with the way kmttg is designed it will skip the download phase if the .TiVo file already exists. All the other steps are already optional. So to do what you propose the flow is:
1/ For 1st run enable "Decrypt .TiVo" and "Run comskip" options and run the program. This will create the .TiVo file and the unencrypted .mpg file and the comskip cut/bookmark file which can be taken into VRD.
2/ Take the cut file comskip produced and import to VRD and make changes as needed and then create the _cut.mpg file
3/ Run kmttg again this time with only the "Encode" option enabled to proceed with the encoding. Even if you do enable the earlier phases currently kmttg will skip them anyway if it sees the relevant files are already created.

i.e. All options currently in kmttg are optional except the download phase, so you can re-run kmttg and enable different options to run different portions, so a "pause" is not really necessary.

So, based on good feedback I am seeing here I think what is needed to make kmttg friendlier to that kind of flow is:
1/ Make the download step optional (as all other steps already are)
2/ Add an option (to File pulldown menu) to start processing from existing files instead of just from a Now Playing List. This way, for example, you can use your own .TiVo file names generated from other programs instead of adhering to kmttg names. Or if you already have have an unencrypted .mpg file with or without commercials, start from there. i.e. Allow the entry point to kmttg to be at any phase you want, which will also allow you to use whatever file names you want as a starting point.

Enhancement 1/ is very easy to implement. Enhancement 2/ will be trickier but I think possible.

I'm not against working with dlfl, however currently the emphasis of TVAP is using VRD and also we are using different 3rd party tools and programming languages, so there is not a lot in common as a starting point.


----------



## dlfl

moyekj said:


> ..........
> I'm not against working with dlfl, however currently the emphasis of TVAP is using VRD and also we are using different 3rd party tools and programming languages, so there is not a lot in common as a starting point.


I have to agree. TVAP is written in C#. I am open to a cooperative effort but finding common ground seems pretty unlikely.


----------



## Berone

moyekj said:


> Thanks for your feedback. For precision commercial cutting I too don't rely on comskip or any other tool to do the job and prefer to do it manually (I do have cases when I don't really care about precision cuts when I am generating files for my Portable Video Player from a news recording). It is still useful to run comskip as a starting point and import that into a manual editor from which changes can be made.


I found that ComSkip worked perfectly, assuming that what I actually wanted was information on hair loss. I reviewed the notes for tweaking ComSkip, but concluded that I could edit all the programs manually faster than get it set up to work most of the time. So that raises the question of manual editing: is there a freeware program available for video editing? I downloaded the trials of Womble and VideoRedo but they seem like overkill and a lot more than I want to spend to solve a not very important problem in my life. I looked at Window's movie maker, but... ugh! Nero's program doesn't seem interested in just cutting - it wants to make a whole new video.



moyekj said:


> So, based on good feedback I am seeing here I think what is needed to make kmttg friendlier to that kind of flow is:
> 1/ Make the download step optional (as all other steps already are)
> 2/ Add an option (to File pulldown menu) to start processing from existing files instead of just from a Now Playing List. This way, for example, you can use your own .TiVo file names generated from other programs instead of adhering to kmttg names. Or if you already have have an unencrypted .mpg file with or without commercials, start from there. i.e. Allow the entry point to kmttg to be at any phase you want, which will also allow you to use whatever file names you want as a starting point.


Yes, those options would do it for me. That and the automated downloads. When you get around to that one, if there is a way to select by other than title it would be great. Since Tivo's suggestions will frequently download reruns of shows that I have "first run only" season passes for, when Galleon is working (not much right now) it will download everything where I only want the first runs. Or the ones that aren't from the suggestion list, if there's a way to do that.

Still haven't gotten it into mp4 yet, but your end of the operation is working. I just have to figure out the syntax. And then get it working on the Mac.

Thanks!

Anthony


----------



## KRKeegan

Wow very cool! I prefer this idea over TVAP as it would allow me to use my linux server to handle everything.

I just added some simple ToGo functionality to pyTivo last week. The possibility of adding your program to the backend is kinda cool.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## KRKeegan

FYI comskip is available in source. The link is incredibly small on the page:

svn://svn.kaashoek.com


----------



## moyekj

Thanks for the good feedback.

FYI. I am working on a new version which is getting close to release (it's tested on a linux box but I need to test using Windows).
In this new version there is an option to start processing from existing .TiVo or .mpg/.mpeg files anywhere on your computer instead of only Tivo Now Playing Lists. With this capability added this makes every step optional in the flow including download. I'm also going to convert the installation and useage instructions to HTML format to make it much easier to read.


----------



## moyekj

I decided to bite the bullet and make the configuration GUI based as well to simplify things so will delay the next release a little so I can get that done.


----------



## Berone

Okay, the anticipation is killing me! While I wait, is there a reference for the naming convention? I found the hard code in kttmg.pl, but I couldn't do much with it. For example, where are the underscores added in place of spaces? Is there a setting for the date format? Can I include the station it was recorded from (as Galleon does, when it dains to record something).

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## mattack

Is there a way to get this running on Mac OS X?

Also, does it save metadata (original record date, guests, etc) with the file? Currently, I use the web based method (so I don't have to buy Toast), but it defaults to only the show name.. then I run tivodecode on it.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> Is there a way to get this running on Mac OS X?
> 
> Also, does it save metadata (original record date, guests, etc) with the file? Currently, I use the web based method (so I don't have to buy Toast), but it defaults to only the show name.. then I run tivodecode on it.


 It already runs on Linux and I'm in the process of compiling detailed notes on how to get the 3rd party apps being used to built on Linux. I would imagine that getting it to work on Mac OS X should be possible if it's possible on Linux. However, I don't have a Mac to test with so somebody else perhaps can do the honors? I'd say wait for my notes on Linux installation and we can go from there.

As far as metadata right now I do parse all that data when reading the Now Playing Lists from the Tivo but I am not doing anything with them. It should be simple to write a file (perhaps in xml format) alongside the .TiVo file that contains all the information though as all the information is readily available. I will have to add this to my To Do List.


----------



## moyekj

Berone said:


> Okay, the anticipation is killing me! While I wait, is there a reference for the naming convention? I found the hard code in kttmg.pl, but I couldn't do much with it. For example, where are the underscores added in place of spaces? Is there a setting for the date format? Can I include the station it was recorded from (as Galleon does, when it dains to record something).
> 
> Thanks,
> Anthony


 As mentioned in my previous post all the extra information that goes along with the show including channel name, description, actors, etc. is all parsed already but I'm not doing anything with that data right now.

The buildTivoFileName function is the one building the file names in kmttg.pl and as you will see it strips out some special characters and substitutes spaces for underscores, etc. If you want to change file names that is the function to play around with. I do have plans in a future release to allow the name to be user customized but it's kind of low on my priority list right now.
You should be careful using the current release about leaving spaces in there, however, as it probably won't work right. In the new release I am working on I have quotes around all file names so it will be safe to have spaces in file names.


----------



## Berone

Kevin,
Okay, I'm having fun with the file naming convention. Hopefully I'll figure it all out by the time you release the version making everything I'm doing obsolete! I tested it with spaces and the process worked (I'm just downloading and decrypting) but the decrytped version crashes Nero Showtime and itunes but works in WMP. So that's a problem! Work better pick up for me soon - I have too much time on my hands!

One other thing for you to take a look at - better handling of errors when there are other transfers taking place. A couple of times I've gotten an error that says:

*Server Busy*

too many transfers in progress
*ERROR* download failed (exit code: 0) - check above c:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe command

Can't figure out what other transfers are in progress, but it would be nice if the program waited and retried rather than aborting.

Anthony


----------



## moyekj

Berone said:


> Kevin,
> One other thing for you to take a look at - better handling of errors when there are other transfers taking place. A couple of times I've gotten an error that says:
> 
> *Server Busy*
> 
> too many transfers in progress
> *ERROR* download failed (exit code: 0) - check above c:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe command
> 
> Can't figure out what other transfers are in progress, but it would be nice if the program waited and retried rather than aborting.
> 
> Anthony


 Yes I've seen that error before. It seems to happen if you try and download a show from the Tivo shortly after retrieving Now Playing List from the Tivo or if you try and download one show right after another. Previously I had a "--retry 3" option on curl to automatically try again on failure which I removed since my Linux curl didn't have this option. I will add it back in for Windows platform at least which probably solves the problem there.


----------



## BP-isMe

Could the program be used to automatically get show from the TiVo, remove commercials and send the show back to the TiVo (sans spots)?

Thanks...Brad


----------



## moyekj

BP-isMe said:


> Could the program be used to automatically get show from the TiVo, remove commercials and send the show back to the TiVo (sans spots)?
> 
> Thanks...Brad


 I'm not sure if there is a publicly documented way to push shows to a Tivo automatically, historically that has always been a pull (where you request from the Tivo). With the new Tivo Desktop release it seems like there is something along those lines where you can have it push shows from your PC to your Tivos automatically, but I haven't really looked into it and don't know if that functionality is publicly understood.


----------



## moyekj

OK, kmttg v0.2a is now released.
ENHANCEMENTS:
* All configuration can now be done via the GUI. config.pl file no longer used - replaced with simple config.ini which is automatically saved via GUI.

* Added capability to start from files already on your computer instead of being forced to select a show from a Now Playing List. This makes all steps optional including downloads.

* Added capability to mark default Tivo to use on program start with a leading '*' character

* Changed text area type such that contents can now be selected and copy/pasted.

* Additional error checking added

* Documentation extensively improved and converted to HTML format

NOTE: Because of the new graphical configuration your old configuration in the config.pl file is no longer used. Configuration is now done via the GUI so the first time you run the program you will need to go to File->Configure... and re-enter your MAK and Tivo information and any other settings you desire such as enabling file browsing.

NOTE: In documentation I included more details on downloading and compiling 3rd party tools for Linux platform. If someone wants to try and get it working on a Mac I'd be willing to help and then I can include instructions for getting things working on a Mac.


----------



## deVries

moyekj said:


> OK, kmttg v0.2a is now released.
> ENHANCEMENTS:
> * All configuration can now be done via the GUI. config.pl file no longer used - replaced with simple config.ini which is automatically saved via GUI.


Thanks for a super program that is just getting started! I'm amazed at the quality for such a rapid development. I easily followed your documentation and got things to work quickly thanks to your error reporting too.

One thing, in the IP Config yours defaults to https <-- the "S" caused mine to not work, so I had to edit the INI file to take that out. Maybe that's a minor fix that needs to be done???



moyekj said:


> * Added capability to start from files already on your computer instead of being forced to select a show from a Now Playing List. This makes all steps optional including downloads.
> 
> * Added capability to mark default Tivo to use on program start with a leading '*' character
> 
> * Changed text area type such that contents can now be selected and copy/pasted.
> 
> * Additional error checking added
> 
> * Documentation extensively improved and converted to HTML format


Excellent job! I had just downloaded the tivodecode, but I'm not an experienced programmer & wasn't looking forward to figuring it out by a lot of guesswork. You did a super job with the GUI.

Stay inspired to keep going, because you have the skills to offer a lot.

Again, thanks so much for an excellent program. Super job! :up:

Dean


----------



## Berone

I'm playing with it now. Nice GUI - makes the config easier, but it returned some error messages as it ran. First time I re-entered all, second time I ignored the errors and it all seems fine. Thanks for the feature to select files already on the drive - makes life easier. 

I'm willing and wanting to try to get this going on the Mac, but my first attempts makes it look like there's no Perl on the machine, and it's supposed to be installed by default. So I installed the Mac version of Active Perl but still no joy. If I can't get that working I don't think I'll get too far!


----------



## moyekj

deVries said:


> One thing, in the IP Config yours defaults to https <-- the "S" caused mine to not work, so I had to edit the INI file to take that out. Maybe that's a minor fix that needs to be done???


 Thanks for the feedback. Can you explain this more? I don't understand the problem? There is no "https" to be entered anywhere in the config. You enter a Tivo Name which is anything you want, and a LAN IP such as 192.168.1.101.
The only time "https" is used is for obtaining Now Playing List. Are you saying you had to edit kmttg.pl to change that?
Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

Well that version didn't last long. Sorry guys, there was a problem with comskip & mencoder settings not being read from config.ini file (shows how little I use comskip!). This has been fixed and kmttg 0.2b is now released at the web site.


----------



## deVries

moyekj said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Can you explain this more? I don't understand the problem? There is no "https" to be entered anywhere in the config. You enter a Tivo Name which is anything you want, and a LAN IP such as 192.168.1.101.
> The only time "https" is used is for obtaining Now Playing List. Are you saying you had to edit kmttg.pl to change that?


No, sorry I was not clear with my explanation. The first few times the program would not work. On the error notes I saw the https with my IP address. So, I entered the http://with my IP. That http then appeared with the https on the same line in the "error report", so I went in the Config.ini to remove my http. After doing this the program began working, so I don't know really why it wasn't working & then started working. I thought it might be that it was requesting my IP with the https, when it really needed the http with my IP to work.

Whatever ???, after changing maybe nothing it began to work, when it would not connect to download before.

Feature Idea... Is it possible to have an option to move files from the tivo, rather than just copy from it leaving the original on the tivo too? A new move option could then free up space on the tivo automatically without having to manually erase each file that was copied off it.

Thanks for your ongoing work... :up:


----------



## moyekj

deVries said:


> Feature Idea... Is it possible to have an option to move files from the tivo, rather than just copy from it leaving the original on the tivo too? A new move option could then free up space on the tivo automatically without having to manually erase each file that was copied off it.


 I only wish there was an interface to delete files from Tivo via ethernet, but there is no such thing. ReplayTVs had such a feature but AFAIK with unhacked Tivos this is not possible.


----------



## nickhaas33

OK, this perl/tk script seems to work great.
Can there be an option to block the console windows that pop up?
The Status info should suffice (so that you know it is still running).
Thanks a bundle for the app!


----------



## moyekj

nickhaas33 said:


> OK, this perl/tk script seems to work great.
> Can there be an option to block the console windows that pop up?
> The Status info should suffice (so that you know it is still running).
> Thanks a bundle for the app!


 It's in the documentation how to do it. For Windows you can setup a shortcut that executes "wperl <path>\kmttg.pl" (substitute <path> with the path where you installed the program). wperl will not bring up a console window.


----------



## moyekj

OK, version *0.2c* is now released.
ENHANCEMENTS:
* Added a "File Naming" configuration option which allows you to customize how file names look for downloaded shows. Consult the documentation for more information on this.

BUG FIX:
* Fixed problem where kmttg would not work with spaces present in path names.


----------



## deVries

moyekj said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Can you explain this more? I don't understand the problem? There is no "https" to be entered anywhere in the config. You enter a Tivo Name which is anything you want, and a LAN IP such as 192.168.1.101.
> The only time "https" is used is for obtaining Now Playing List. Are you saying you had to edit kmttg.pl to change that?
> Thanks.


Could this have been caused by having the "TTG Server" loaded in the Windows tray? I think I used task manager to end the TTG, and then it released its network connection to the Tivo. It was late at night, and I didn't recall doing this till after I posted about this issue.

You might point out in your Docs to make sure the TTG is not loaded in the SysTray (network connected to Tivo) before trying to run your prog???


----------



## moyekj

deVries said:


> Could this have been caused by having the "TTG Server" loaded in the Windows tray? I think I used task manager to end the TTG, and then it released its network connection to the Tivo. It was late at night, and I didn't recall doing this till after I posted about this issue.
> 
> You might point out in your Docs to make sure the TTG is not loaded in the SysTray (network connected to Tivo) before trying to run your prog???


 Not sure if that's it. I actually do have Tivo Desktop running on my Windows system and it doesn't seem to interfere... Since I added the "--retry 3" option are you still getting failures on occasion?


----------



## deVries

moyekj said:


> Not sure if that's it. I actually do have Tivo Desktop running on my Windows system and it doesn't seem to interfere... Since I added the "--retry 3" option are you still getting failures on occasion?


I'll try to duplicate the problem, and this time I'll document it hopefully accurately. I'll report back if I can give you some good info, or I see it again.

Btw, does anyone know how fast the network connection or data transfer rate can be with the Tivo? Is there a way to optimize this somehow?


----------



## moyekj

Version *0.2d* just released.
ENHANCEMENTS:
* Added detailed show info in message area when a show is selected: Exact time of recording, channel number and name, duration, description.
* Applied html unicode conversions for text so that special characters now display properly


----------



## nickhaas33

Help in blocking Console windows for called apps.

I am using that exact shortcut (WPERL). It (kmttg) does not open a console window, just the programs that are called (like curl, tivodecode, mencoder, ffmpeg, etc).
I don't code in PERL, so I am no help.
Maybe something like this?
http://community.activestate.com/faq/suppress-console-windows-
BEGIN
{
Win32::SetChildShowWindow(0) 
if defined &Win32::SetChildShowWindow;
}


----------



## nickhaas33

deVries said:


> I'll try to duplicate the problem, and this time I'll document it hopefully accurately. I'll report back if I can give you some good info, or I see it again.
> 
> Btw, does anyone know how fast the network connection or data transfer rate can be with the Tivo? Is there a way to optimize this somehow?


I have heard that you can put both tivo receivers on channels you don't receive (so it won't be recording anything).
Also, I am sure a direct Ethernet connection (not going through wireless) will probably be faster. I have only been able to achieve a max of 900kb downloads though. Most average around 650kb though.
The encryption process is what is slowing it down.


----------



## Berone

When I was using the wireless connection for the Tivo it was so slow that transfers weren't happening. I've recently hardwired and the speeds I'm getting on transfers (according to Curl) average around 1950k. I'm using my Windows laptop to run the program and it's saving to a hard drive that's attached to a Mac Mini. The Mini and the laptop are both gigabit, but the Tivo is 10/100 so I don't think the gigabit would affect transfer rate.


----------



## Berone

I'm still not having any success with encoding, but I think it's because I don't have proper settings. I'm trying to create an mp4 file for an ipod touch. Kevin gave me settings for it, but they're not working. Anyone else doing this and have proper settings?

Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## moyekj

Berone said:


> I'm still not having any success with encoding, but I think it's because I don't have proper settings. I'm trying to create an mp4 file for an ipod touch. Kevin gave me settings for it, but they're not working. Anyone else doing this and have proper settings?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Anthony


 When you say not working, what exactly is the issue? I used the exact ffmpeg command I gave you on a small clip and was able to play back the resulting encoded file without a problem using Videolan VLC player. NOTE: It won't play back in Windows Media Player because I don't have the proper codecs. Videolan VLC has it's own built in codecs.


----------



## nickhaas33

moyekj said:


> It's in the documentation how to do it. For Windows you can setup a shortcut that executes "wperl <path>\kmttg.pl" (substitute <path> with the path where you installed the program). wperl will not bring up a console window.


OK, I am running the .2d, but still for some reason the consoles for CURL,
FFMPEG, Tivodecode, etc still popup. They close after they finish, but is there a way to block these consoles? The console for KMTTG does not display because I am launching it with WPERL like you mention above.
It is just the helper apps that are popping up console windows.

Thanks


----------



## deVries

Hi,

In the recorded list whether downloaded or recorded by Tivo several items in folders do not show up on your job list when I refresh it to get new listings.

These recordings are on the Tivo play list inside its folder(s) and work fine on Tivo, but kmttg does not drill down to "see" or list these folder's contents. Why is it not listing everything downloaded or recorded?

I'm using version 2a.

Any ideas?


----------



## Berone

moyekj said:


> When you say not working, what exactly is the issue? I used the exact ffmpeg command I gave you on a small clip and was able to play back the resulting encoded file without a problem using Videolan VLC player. NOTE: It won't play back in Windows Media Player because I don't have the proper codecs. Videolan VLC has it's own built in codecs.


I downloaded Videolan VLC and it does, in fact, work there. In Nero (which is what I usually use to convert to mp4) it took a long time to start and then played video but no audio. Quicktime gives an error message "The movie contains some invalid data", itunes won't load the file (so I can't test it on the ipod).

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## moyekj

nickhaas33 said:


> OK, I am running the .2d, but still for some reason the consoles for CURL,
> FFMPEG, Tivodecode, etc still popup. They close after they finish, but is there a way to block these consoles? The console for KMTTG does not display because I am launching it with WPERL like you mention above.
> It is just the helper apps that are popping up console windows.
> 
> Thanks


 OK gotcha, I think there is a way for me to suppress those as well - I'll look into it.


----------



## moyekj

deVries said:


> Hi,
> 
> In the recorded list whether downloaded or recorded by Tivo several items in folders do not show up on your job list when I refresh it to get new listings.
> 
> These recordings are on the Tivo play list inside its folder(s) and work fine on Tivo, but kmttg does not drill down to "see" or list these folder's contents. Why is it not listing everything downloaded or recorded?
> 
> I'm using version 2a.
> 
> Any ideas?


 Note that kmttg will not display anything that is copy protected or currently recording on your Tivos since they are not eligible to download anyway. Could be those items that are not showing up are copy protected? You can check for example with Tivo Desktop if that's the case. I am considering in a future release showing these items in the list along with the others for information purposes only.


----------



## deVries

moyekj said:


> Note that kmttg will not display anything that is copy protected or currently recording on your Tivos since they are not eligible to download anyway. Could be those items that are not showing up are copy protected? You can check for example with Tivo Desktop if that's the case. I am considering in a future release showing these items in the list along with the others for information purposes only.


Yep, that's what's going on. It seems we can't even media stream it to another room. This is where MS MCE, Beyond TV, Sage can transfer video files or stream it without going around copy protection. We are given an extension to view copy protected files in other rooms with those programs but Tivo does not?

I guess something like a sling box or short range transmitter is needed to view that content elsewhere in the home???

Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## moyekj

Version v0.2e just released:
------------------
v0.2e (03/31/2008)
------------------
BUG FIXES:
* Fix implemented to not allow multiple configuration windows.
* Console windows no longer appear if running with wperl in Windows.


----------



## moyekj

deVries said:


> Yep, that's what's going on. It seems we can't even media stream it to another room. This is where MS MCE, Beyond TV, Sage can transfer video files or stream it without going around copy protection. We are given an extension to view copy protected files in other rooms with those programs but Tivo does not?
> 
> I guess something like a sling box or short range transmitter is needed to view that content elsewhere in the home???
> 
> Any thoughts or ideas?


 Next kmttg release will show copy protected and currently recording shows along with the others.

Slingbox + catcher is a good solution to this problem (especially with the upcoming Slingbox Pro HD), though kind of expensive.
For SD (NTSC) quality you can use RF modulators as a fairly cheap solution to get the signal to any room you run coax to.
For HD quality I don't think there are a lot of options right now. A long HDMI run will cost you dearly (and will require equalization). A long component cable run may do the trick but that's messy. I think wireless HDMI is in the works but that is a very expensive solution (and probably not reliable for longer distances). AFAIK the Slingbox Pro HD + catcher may be the best option (though certainly not cheap).


----------



## Berone

I got a component splitter and ran component cables to the three televisions. A 75' cable is about $40 on ebay, a 50' a bit less. I have the virtue that all of the televisions are on the ground floor and I was able to run the cable in the drop ceiling of the basement. Had to drill some pretty big holes to bring them up, but I was able to do it behind radiators and moulding, so it worked out well.


----------



## moyekj

Another update, some good stuff in this one.
P.S. I encourage you to keep up with latest releases if you are using this program. To update all you need to do is replace the kmttg.pl file of your current installation with the one in the latest zip file.
------------------
v0.2f (04/01/2008)
------------------
ENHANCEMENTS:
* Copy Protected and Currently Recording shows are now displayed along with other shows but
are marked differently (and of course cannot be downloaded).
* You can now request Now Playing Lists from your Tivos (and start additional jobs) while other jobs are running in kmttg.
* Change implemented for Linux platform to avoid zombie (<defunct>) process accumulation when jobs are killed.


----------



## Philipp5

Hi, I'm not a programmer but really like what you're doing. Thanks!

Unfortunately it's all a bit confusing for us non programmer types. Maybe you can help me out?

I followed your instructions and downloaded everything and installed Active Perl on my PC as well as the files. However I get a Windows error message as below. Here are pictures of my files as in the directory so that you can let me know if it's all ok:

My directory:









DOS Command:









Error message:


----------



## Berone

You had me worried, Kevin. A whole day without a new release! I've been splitting my time between taking down a brick wall in my house and trying to get this working on a Mac. Two days to get a perl script recognized, now trying to get it to work. I get this when I run the script:

^* matches null string many times in regex; marked by <-- HERE in m/^* <-- HERE $/ at kmttg.pl line 268.
couldn't connect to display ":0" at /Library/Perl/5.8.6/darwin-thread-multi-2level/Tk/MainWindow.pm line 55.
MainWindow->new(-name,kmttg) at kmttg.pl line 1586

Mean anything to you?

Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## moyekj

Berone said:


> You had me worried, Kevin. A whole day without a new release! I've been splitting my time between taking down a brick wall in my house and trying to get this working on a Mac. Two days to get a perl script recognized, now trying to get it to work. I get this when I run the script:
> 
> ^* matches null string many times in regex; marked by <-- HERE in m/^* <-- HERE $/ at kmttg.pl line 268.
> couldn't connect to display ":0" at /Library/Perl/5.8.6/darwin-thread-multi-2level/Tk/MainWindow.pm line 55.
> MainWindow->new(-name,kmttg) at kmttg.pl line 1586
> 
> Mean anything to you?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Anthony


 Looks like more than 1 problem. But 1 main issue is it seems like Perl Tk may not be working. I have included a simple perl Tk script called perlTkSample.pl in the sample.zip file attached. Try and run that one to test your Perl Tk installation 1st.

For the other problem it looks like some kind of strangeness parsing config.ini, maybe with a stray '*' character (maybe you have a space between the '*' character and the Tivo name?). Try a fresh start by removing/renaming config.ini.


----------



## moyekj

Philipp5 said:


> Hi, I'm not a programmer but really like what you're doing. Thanks!
> 
> Unfortunately it's all a bit confusing for us non programmer types. Maybe you can help me out?
> 
> I followed your instructions and downloaded everything and installed Active Perl on my PC as well as the files. However I get a Windows error message as below. Here are pictures of my files as in the directory so that you can let me know if it's all ok:


1. Can you try using "perl" instead of "wperl"?
2. What version of perl did you install? You can find out by executing "perl --version" in a DOS box.
3. See my post above and try the perlTkSample.pl script to see if it works using both perl and wperl.
4. What version of Windows are you running?


----------



## moyekj

Berone said:


> couldn't connect to display ":0" at /Library/Perl/5.8.6/darwin-thread-multi-2level/Tk/MainWindow.pm line 55.
> MainWindow->new(-name,kmttg) at kmttg.pl line 1586


 I'm not familar at all with Mac platform, but this error indicates that X server is not running. I don't think X windows is used by default on Mac but Perl/Tk for a Mac uses X windows and hence your problem. So you have to have X server installed and running. Here's a reference:
http://www.lehigh.edu/~sol0/Macintosh/X/ptk/


----------



## deVries

moyekj said:


> Another update, some good stuff in this one.
> P.S. I encourage you to keep up with latest releases if you are using this program. To update all you need to do is replace the kmttg.pl file of your current installation with the one in the latest zip file.
> ------------------
> v0.2f (04/01/2008)
> ------------------
> ENHANCEMENTS:
> * Copy Protected and Currently Recording shows are now displayed along with other shows but
> are marked differently (and of course cannot be downloaded).
> .


Thanks for the update/install tip above. Version 2f ROCKS.

Thanks again...


----------



## moyekj

v0.2g just released with a minor but useful enhancement:
------------------
v0.2g (04/02/2008)
------------------
ENHANCEMENTS:
* Status indicated in the title so that when you minimize kmttg you still get an
indication of progress from the taskbar.


----------



## Philipp5

Hi Moyeki
Here are the answers:


moyekj said:


> 1. Can you try using "perl" instead of "wperl"?
> 2. What version of perl did you install? You can find out by executing "perl --version" in a DOS box.


I did try using perl instead of wperl - same result. I have version 5.10.0 Binary build 1002


> 3. See my post above and try the perlTkSample.pl script to see if it works using both perl and wperl.


Yes running your sample also gives the same error as kmttg


> 4. What version of Windows are you running?


I'm running Windows XP Home.
Maybe my perl installation is messed up...


----------



## moyekj

Philipp5 said:


> I did try using perl instead of wperl - same result. I have version 5.10.0 Binary build 1002


 OK, that is the problem. You need to use the 5.8 installation. I probably need to make that clearer in the documentation now that 5.10 is confirmed not to work. I will have to look into why 5.10 doesn't work but in the meantime please uninstall 5.10 and install 5.8 instead and you should be good to go.

EDIT: Actually I was able to get it working with Perl 5.10 as well without any changes to the program. The key is that 5.10 ActivePerl does not come with Tk module installed by default so you have to be careful to install from proper version (the 5.8 Tk module which you can get from CPAN does not work in 5.10). I've updated the documentation at my web site with instructions for ActivePerl 5.10 installation including proper way to install Tk module for it.


----------



## leiff

Is this program better than tivodesktop? Pros/cons? I don't need the file conversion tool but I would like skip commercial ability if it works seamlessly. Converting tivo file I assume will allow user to use other media players besides wmp. Is there a favored media player for HD content? Using wmp11, I use high quality overlay in performance menu for best picture.


----------



## moyekj

v0.2h just released with an important bug fix:
------------------
v0.2h (04/03/2008)
------------------
BUG FIX:
* Fixed problem with Now Playing List retrieval checking that would flag
certain successful downloads as in error.


----------



## moyekj

leiff said:


> Is this program better than tivodesktop? Pros/cons? I don't need the file conversion tool but I would like skip commercial ability if it works seamlessly. Converting tivo file I assume will allow user to use other media players besides wmp. Is there a favored media player for HD content? Using wmp11, I use high quality overlay in performance menu for best picture.


 As the author of this program you can guess my position on this. I was using Tivo Desktop to download shows before and for the most part didn't have any trouble, except it didn't seem to be very accurate reporting time remaining. However, the encrypted .TiVo files to me are useless as I usually want to further process files to remove commercials, or make DVDs, or convert to a more portable format for my Portable Media Player. All the utilities were out there to do these different tasks but it was cumbersome to bring up different tools to do the different steps so I decided to start scripting some of them to make things easier, and eventually this grew into this program - this program is essentially just a GUI using various 3rd party tools to do these tasks.
As far as automated commercial detection and removal I have yet to see any (free) program that does it perfectly. Comskip can do a great job on some programs and a very lousy job on others. Bottom line is if you want perfect commercial editing you have to use an mpeg editor and do it yourself. I use Womble Mpeg Video Wizard for that but most users around here use VideoRedo. Both have very similar capabilities and are excellent tools for that purpose but of course are not free. (Both tools can also take a file generated by Comskip as a starting point so you can check and edit the commercial points).
As for media player I usually don't watch any programs on my laptop - I either feed them back to my Tivos or store them on my Portable Media Player. I think WMP is fine for playback but I also have VideoLAN VLC, Media Player Classic and some other commercial programs. All have different advantages and disadvantages. The nice thing is once you have unencrypted mpeg2 files then you give yourself a lot more options.


----------



## Berone

Kevin,
Now I'm having a problem with my Windows installation. This is what I'm getting when I first run it:

>> Getting Now Playing List from Willow ...
C:\KMTTG\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar "" --url "https://192.168.1.7/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2FNowPlaying&Recurse=Yes" --output "_1"
*ERROR* Failed to launch command: C:\KMTTG\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar "" --url "https://192.168.1.7/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2FNowPlaying&Recurse=Yes" --output "_1"
*ERROR* The operation completed successfully.

And nothing downloads. I've deleted the config.ini and let it rebuild, but no joy. 

On the other hand, I have it almost working in OS X. You were right - I needed to run it from X11. The documentation on getting perl scripts working in OS X sucks! I've been getting advice on a forum and I keep getting asked things like "oh, well don't you have (blah, blah) installed?" NO? WHY WOULD I? THIS IS THE FIRST I'VE HEARD OF IT!!!! Sorry - had to get that out of my system. The problem I'm having is that files won't download past about 410 mb. I just tried downloading from the https server and it's downloading the whole file, so the issue doesn't seem to be there. Anything you can think of that might cause that?

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## moyekj

Berone said:


> Kevin,
> Now I'm having a problem with my Windows installation. This is what I'm getting when I first run it:
> 
> >> Getting Now Playing List from Willow ...
> C:\KMTTG\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar "" --url "https://192.168.1.7/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2FNowPlaying&Recurse=Yes" --output "_1"
> *ERROR* Failed to launch command: C:\KMTTG\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar "" --url "https://192.168.1.7/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2FNowPlaying&Recurse=Yes" --output "_1"
> *ERROR* The operation completed successfully.
> 
> And nothing downloads. I've deleted the config.ini and let it rebuild, but no joy.
> 
> On the other hand, I have it almost working in OS X. You were right - I needed to run it from X11. The documentation on getting perl scripts working in OS X sucks! I've been getting advice on a forum and I keep getting asked things like "oh, well don't you have (blah, blah) installed?" NO? WHY WOULD I? THIS IS THE FIRST I'VE HEARD OF IT!!!! Sorry - had to get that out of my system. The problem I'm having is that files won't download past about 410 mb. I just tried downloading from the https server and it's downloading the whole file, so the issue doesn't seem to be there. Anything you can think of that might cause that?
> 
> Thanks,
> Anthony


Looks like there's a problem with the temporary files which go to the output directory. There's an empty cookie file: *--cookie-jar ""* and the output file is wrong: *--output "_1".*. Most likely you have an improper Output Dir specified in your configuration or some other syntax problem in config.ini that's screwing up parsing. P.M. me your config.ini file - something doesn't look right there. I need to work on improving error checking in the configuration so these kinds of problems are flagged up front.

For the Mac OS X problem run the curl command displayed by kmttg from command line since that is what must be failing (replace MAK with your real MAK number). Make sure the output directory partition where the file is going has plenty of space. Could be a buggy version of curl so retrieving a new version of curl may solve the issue. Also if you have a firewall enabled try turning it off while testing.


----------



## Berone

Fixed the Windows problem - it was a syntax error (I forgot the \ at the end of the output directory name).

OS X:
I ran the curl command at terminal and this is what I got:

mini:~ Mini$ /usr/bin/curl --anyauth --user tivo:00000000 --insecure --cookie-jar "/volumes/kaylee/tivo/cookies2936" --url "http://192.168.1.7:80/download/How&#37;20I%20Met%20Your%20Mother.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=507743" --output "/volumes/kaylee/tivo/How I Met Your Mother - The Bracket_Mon_Mar_31.TiVo"
% Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed
0 51 0 51 0 0 146 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 146
mini:~ Mini$ 


The file is created in the correct output directory, but nothing is downloaded to it (unlike from kmttg where I get to around 400 mb and then the clock keeps running but nothing further downloads). 

Anthony


----------



## moyekj

Berone said:


> Fixed the Windows problem - it was a syntax error (I forgot the \ at the end of the output directory name).
> 
> OS X:
> I ran the curl command at terminal and this is what I got:
> 
> mini:~ Mini$ /usr/bin/curl --anyauth --user tivo:00000000 --insecure --cookie-jar "/volumes/kaylee/tivo/cookies2936" --url "http://192.168.1.7:80/download/How%20I%20Met%20Your%20Mother.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=507743" --output "/volumes/kaylee/tivo/How I Met Your Mother - The Bracket_Mon_Mar_31.TiVo"
> % Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
> Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed
> 0 51 0 51 0 0 146 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 146
> mini:~ Mini$
> 
> The file is created in the correct output directory, but nothing is downloaded to it (unlike from kmttg where I get to around 400 mb and then the clock keeps running but nothing further downloads).
> 
> Anthony


 You are using your real MAK number instead of "00000000" right?


----------



## Berone

moyekj said:


> You are using your real MAK number instead of "00000000" right?


Of course. I had originally pasted in the actual command and then realized that I shouldn't post my MAK number so I edited.


----------



## moyekj

Berone said:


> The file is created in the correct output directory, but nothing is downloaded to it (unlike from kmttg where I get to around 400 mb and then the clock keeps running but nothing further downloads).


 It's a mystery to me then, since running the same command that kmttg is using you are getting different results. If as you mentioned the same URL works fine using a browser then the only thing left to suspect is the curl executable. Try using a more recent version of curl. You can get a Mac OS X binary from here:
http://curl.haxx.se/dlwiz/?type=bin&os=Mac+OS+X
(Get the 7.18.1 version with SSL enabled)
Then obviously replace /usr/bin/curl in the above command with the binary you download and see how it goes.
If that does work then you can just setup to use that binary in kmttg config.

Also as I mentioned before make sure to take any firewall out of the picture (it could be interfering with curl).


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> I'm not familar at all with Mac platform, but this error indicates that X server is not running. I don't think X windows is used by default on Mac but Perl/Tk for a Mac uses X windows and hence your problem. So you have to have X server installed and running. Here's a reference:
> http://www.lehigh.edu/~sol0/Macintosh/X/ptk/


X Windows isn't installed by default, but you can install it. I honestly forget whether it's on the regular OS install DVD or developer tools DVD.


----------



## moyekj

Minor enhancement just released to help with configuration issues.
------------------
v0.2i (04/05/2008)
------------------
ENHANCEMENT:
* Added some more error checking for configuration setup.


----------



## Berone

Kevin,
Still beating away at the Mac end of things. I was unsuccessful getting a different version of Curl going, but I believe the problem with running Curl at the command line was the "server busy" error, only I wasn't getting the error message. It's the same symptom, though - a file is created in the output directory but nothing is downloaded to it. In any case, I tried again to paste the syntax from the kmttg box into Terminal and it fully downloads the show. This is the same syntax that is stopping around 350 - 425 mb. I've duplicated these results with multiple shows of various lengths. In kmttg the clock keeps running but the show stops downloading and the progress meter stands still. I haven't let it do that for more than 10 minutes or so, but I'm going to set it running now and go to bed. I'll see what happens with the process running over night. You've successfully suppressed the terminal windows that the 3rd party programs open - is there any way to get them to open? Or to create a log that might show me what is going on?

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## moyekj

Berone said:


> Kevin,
> Still beating away at the Mac end of things. I was unsuccessful getting a different version of Curl going, but I believe the problem with running Curl at the command line was the "server busy" error, only I wasn't getting the error message. It's the same symptom, though - a file is created in the output directory but nothing is downloaded to it. In any case, I tried again to paste the syntax from the kmttg box into Terminal and it fully downloads the show. This is the same syntax that is stopping around 350 - 425 mb. I've duplicated these results with multiple shows of various lengths. In kmttg the clock keeps running but the show stops downloading and the progress meter stands still. I haven't let it do that for more than 10 minutes or so, but I'm going to set it running now and go to bed. I'll see what happens with the process running over night. You've successfully suppressed the terminal windows that the 3rd party programs open - is there any way to get them to open? Or to create a log that might show me what is going on?
> 
> Thanks,
> Anthony


 It could be something related to unflushed stdout/stderr that is wating to be flushed. On Linux and Windows I've set things up so those file ports auto-flush but it could be on OS X they are not. I'll PM you another version of kmttg.pl with some forced flushing to see if that solves your issue.


----------



## moyekj

Forgot it's not possible to send attachments via PM. Attached is a version with buffer flushing (goes to stdout for non-Windows OS) that may solve the problem for you - let me know.


----------



## Berone

Nope, that didn't work. It queued up the show but then never downloaded it. Running it over night, btw, resulted in 8 hrs 43 min stopped at 358 mb.


----------



## moyekj

Berone said:


> Nope, that didn't work. It queued up the show but then never downloaded it. Running it over night, btw, resulted in 8 hrs 43 min stopped at 358 mb.


 Probably suffering from the "server busy" problem. Make sure any running curl processes are killed on your Mac before trying again with this modified kmttg.pl.


----------



## Berone

Couple of things - the problem wasn't the "server busy" problem, because when I tried again I got that. Problem with "server busy" is that it creates the file in the output directory but then kicks back the error and doesn't download. When I retry it won't download because the file already exists.

Back to the other problem - it did the same thing (after I deleted the empty file)says "queued" but never moves past that. Also doesn't let me select that to cancel the process, nor select anything else. Program won't close, either - I had to crash the whole X11 instance to shut it down. It is, however, downloading the file. I discovered this the second time I tried it. Unfortunately the problem is still there. In the most recent example it got to 402 mb and stopped downloading.

Any other ideas? I appreciate your efforts to help me work this out. I'm only starting to work on a Mac and Mac users are definitely second class citizens - nothing works there! It would be nice to bash one program into shape for the Mac users!

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## moyekj

Berone said:


> Any other ideas? I appreciate your efforts to help me work this out. I'm only starting to work on a Mac and Mac users are definitely second class citizens - nothing works there! It would be nice to bash one program into shape for the Mac users


 I would still like you to try a different version of curl. You mentioned problems getting the pre-compiled binary to work for the one I linked you to, how about you build your own binary from source code:
http://curl.haxx.se/dlwiz/?type=source
I used that same source code to build the win32 curl binary I include in kmttg which I know is working fine.


----------



## Philipp5

THANKS Moyekj! Your program is working for me to connect and download and convert from my Tivo.
The only thing not working is the file browser to convert files already on my PC. It gives me the following error. It's not that big of a deal, just letting you know:

>> Getting Now Playing List from FILES C:\TiVo ...
S:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar "C:\Tivokmttg\cookies2124" --url "https://Recordings/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=&#37;2FNowPlaying&Recurse=Yes" --output "C:\Tivokmttg\tmpFile2124_2"
*ERROR* Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from FILES C:\TiVo
*ERROR* Exit code: 6
*ERROR* CHECK YOUR MAK & IP SETTINGS
*ERROR* The system cannot find the file specified.

FYI: I'm asking it to look in the following folder: C:\TiVo Recordings


----------



## Philipp5

Here is a newbie guide to installing kmttg for the non computer savvy crowd out there:


Download the kmttg program with its tool here and extract the files in the zip archive to any directory you like
Download and install Active Perl version 5.8 here
Reboot your PC
Go to the directory where you extracted the zip file and doubleclick on kmttg.pl. Once open go to File/configure to configure the program as follows (only the first time).
Enter the name of your Tivo (find it in your Tivo under Account & System Info)
Enter the network address of your Tivo (something similar to 192.168.1.2). You can find that number in your Tivo under Settings/Phone&Network.
Check on Enable File browser
Under Default Path enter the same directory used by your Tivo Desktop (My Tivo Recordings)
Under MAK enter the Media Access Key (in your Tivo under Account & System Info)
Under Output Dir enter any directory where you would like to store your converted recordings
Click ADD and then OK
You're Done!


----------



## moyekj

Berone said:


> Couple of things - the problem wasn't the "server busy" problem, because when I tried again I got that. Problem with "server busy" is that it creates the file in the output directory but then kicks back the error and doesn't download. When I retry it won't download because the file already exists.
> 
> Back to the other problem - it did the same thing (after I deleted the empty file)says "queued" but never moves past that. Also doesn't let me select that to cancel the process, nor select anything else. Program won't close, either - I had to crash the whole X11 instance to shut it down. It is, however, downloading the file. I discovered this the second time I tried it. Unfortunately the problem is still there. In the most recent example it got to 402 mb and stopped downloading.
> 
> Any other ideas? I appreciate your efforts to help me work this out. I'm only starting to work on a Mac and Mac users are definitely second class citizens - nothing works there! It would be nice to bash one program into shape for the Mac users!
> 
> Thanks,
> Anthony


 Anthony, try this attached kmttg.pl. I suspect it will solve the hanging issue you were having. I was able to reproduce a hang on a Linux system as well and this version seemed to fix it. Let me know how it goes...


----------



## moyekj

Philipp5 said:


> THANKS Moyekj! Your program is working for me to connect and download and convert from my Tivo.
> The only thing not working is the file browser to convert files already on my PC. It gives me the following error. It's not that big of a deal, just letting you know:
> 
> >> Getting Now Playing List from FILES C:\TiVo ...
> S:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar "C:\Tivokmttg\cookies2124" --url "https://Recordings/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2FNowPlaying&Recurse=Yes" --output "C:\Tivokmttg\tmpFile2124_2"
> *ERROR* Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from FILES C:\TiVo
> *ERROR* Exit code: 6
> *ERROR* CHECK YOUR MAK & IP SETTINGS
> *ERROR* The system cannot find the file specified.
> 
> FYI: I'm asking it to look in the following folder: C:\TiVo Recordings


 Wow, there is something very wrong in config.ini then as it's treating that entry as another Tivo instead of entering file mode. Please email me your config.ini file so I can take a look (blank out the MAK setting if you wish). Looks like I need to beef up the configuration error checking some more...


----------



## moyekj

v0.2j just released with some bug fixes:
------------------
v0.2j (04/06/2008)
------------------
BUG FIXES:
* Fix to properly deal with file browser default paths with spaces.
* Re-implemented Unix systems background process forking to workaround issues with hanging processes in previous implementations.


----------



## Berone

Kevin,
Now we're making progress! That got the download to work all the way. I also have the decoder working. Now I have to suss out comskip. It seems to be hanging the same way the download hung. I'll bang away at that tomorrow. Can I run comskip at the command line by pasting the syntax from the kmttg box? Also, can I use mencode for the final encoding (to avi or mp4)? There is a ffmpeg for the Mac, but it looks like a real pain to install. I'd like to test it with the more readily available software.

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## Berone

Correction - it's hanging in the Comcut sequence, not comskip. Which program handles the encoding to the cut mpg file?

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## moyekj

Berone said:


> Correction - it's hanging in the Comcut sequence, not comskip. Which program handles the encoding to the cut mpg file?
> 
> Thanks,
> Anthony


 mencoder handles the actual commercial cutting. You should see the mencoder command kmttg is executing in the text area.

As far as mencoder for re-encoding that should work OK. Personally I tried mencoder and found that ffmpeg was much faster and just as good. You can use Google to find mencoder settings for encoding for different target devices. Here's one example for mencoder arguments for kmttg equivalent to my sample ffmpeg encode for my Cowon A3 Portable Media Player:


Code:


-i INPUT -vcodec libxvid -trell -max_bframes=2 -s 800x480 -b 1600k -r 29.97 -acodec libmp3lame -ac 2 -ar 48000 -ab 128k -y -f avi OUTPUT

Anthony, I'm hoping you are taking notes of everything you have done to get things working on OS X so we can include an OS X installation guide in the documentation?


----------



## Berone

Let's start with, does this look right?

CUTTING COMMERCIALS IN /Volumes/KAYLEE/Tivo/Doctor Who - Blink (Recorded Fri Mar 7 2008 05 00AM SCIFI).mpg ...
/Applications/kmttg/mencoder/mencoder "/Volumes/KAYLEE/Tivo/Doctor Who - Blink (Recorded Fri Mar 7 2008 05 00AM SCIFI).mpg" -edl "/Volumes/KAYLEE/Tivo/Doctor Who - Blink (Recorded Fri Mar 7 2008 05 00AM SCIFI).edl" -oac copy -ovc copy -of mpeg -o "/Volumes/KAYLEE/Tivo/Doctor Who - Blink (Recorded Fri Mar 7 2008 05 00AM SCIFI)_cut.mpg"

I was taking notes but the issues wandered around so much that lost track of what was going wrong. Once I have it all working I'll back up over the details.


----------



## Berone

Kevin,

Okay, back to you! The comskip ran fine and the comcut which froze in kmttg ran fine in terminal. Aside from not actually cutting the commercials, but that's a different problem. I'm running the same process again now to see if I get the same results.


----------



## Berone

Didn't get the same results. 3 1/2 hours so far scanning for commercials in a Star Trek episode. TVLand has a lot of commercials, but not that many. No .edl file created. One .txt file completely empty and one .log file that seems related to comskip. I'm going to abort and try something else. Lots of cookie files appearing in the output directory. Is that where they should be? I have hidden files revealed on the mac, so maybe that's why I'm seeing them.

Anthony


----------



## Berone

Tried again -same thing. The commands will run from Terminal but not within Kmttg. The resultant ...cut.mpg file was incredibly out of sync but that's a different problem to solve.


----------



## moyekj

Berone said:


> Tried again -same thing. The commands will run from Terminal but not within Kmttg. The resultant ...cut.mpg file was incredibly out of sync but that's a different problem to solve.


 I know what the problem is with hanging mencoder command on Unix systems. I will release a fix today or tomorrow some time.


----------



## moyekj

New version just released with a good update for unix based systems:
------------------
v0.2k (04/08/2008)
------------------
BUG FIXES:
* Re-implemented Unix systems background process forking once again to workaround issues with hanging processes in previous implementations. As a bonus in the new implementation now any errors returned by background processes are displayed in the kmttg text area. Will need to evaluate the same implementation for Windows platform since currently the Windows platform does not catch and display background process errors.


----------



## Berone

Yeah, baby! That did it. We have everything but the final encode working. There are a lot of steps to installing ffmpeg, including having to get the audio codecs properly installed. I'm going to beat on that tomorrow. 

You do nice work!

Anthony


----------



## Berone

Well, 6 1/2 hours later and I still can't get ffmpeg working. I got ffmpegX to work just fine, but the object of the exercise is to do everything with one interface. I tried using the ffmpegX install within kmttg, since it's a working install, but this is the error that I got:

*ERROR* encoder failed (exit code: 1) - check above /Applications/kmttg/ffmpeg/ffmpeg command
FFmpeg version CVS, Copyright (c) 2000-2004 Fabrice Bellard
Mac OSX universal build for ffmpegX
configuration: --enable-memalign-hack --enable-mp3lame --enable-gpl --disable-vhook --disable-ffplay --disable-ffserver --enable-a52 --enable-xvid --enable-faac --enable-faad --enable-amr_nb --enable-amr_wb --enable-pthreads --enable-x264 
libavutil version: 49.0.0
libavcodec version: 51.9.0
libavformat version: 50.4.0
built on Apr 15 2006 04:58:19, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Computer, Inc. build 5250)
input: I/O error occured
Usually that means that input file is truncated and/or corrupted.

Mean anything?

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## moyekj

Berone said:


> Well, 6 1/2 hours later and I still can't get ffmpeg working. I got ffmpegX to work just fine, but the object of the exercise is to do everything with one interface. I tried using the ffmpegX install within kmttg, since it's a working install, but this is the error that I got:
> 
> *ERROR* encoder failed (exit code: 1) - check above /Applications/kmttg/ffmpeg/ffmpeg command
> FFmpeg version CVS, Copyright (c) 2000-2004 Fabrice Bellard
> Mac OSX universal build for ffmpegX
> configuration: --enable-memalign-hack --enable-mp3lame --enable-gpl --disable-vhook --disable-ffplay --disable-ffserver --enable-a52 --enable-xvid --enable-faac --enable-faad --enable-amr_nb --enable-amr_wb --enable-pthreads --enable-x264
> libavutil version: 49.0.0
> libavcodec version: 51.9.0
> libavformat version: 50.4.0
> built on Apr 15 2006 04:58:19, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Computer, Inc. build 5250)
> input: I/O error occured
> Usually that means that input file is truncated and/or corrupted.
> 
> Mean anything?
> 
> Thanks,
> Anthony


 Did you specify INPUT and OUTPUT keywords (which represent the input and output files) in your kmttg configuration setup? For ffmpeg you need to have "-i INPUT" and "-o OUTPUT" as part of your ffmpeg arguments. I'm not familiar with ffmpegX, perhaps the input and output file specification format may be different.


----------



## Berone

I used the configuration line that you gave me, so yes. ffmpegX is an OS X gui for ffmpeg. I read a suggestion to extract ffmpeg from the package to use it command line, which is one of the things I tried. I also tried everything else I could find. Unfortunately when I got errors I couldn't get around them or find a reference to solving them. Hence 6 1/2 (now almost 8) hours trying to solve it.


----------



## moyekj

Berone said:


> I used the configuration line that you gave me, so yes. ffmpegX is an OS X gui for ffmpeg. I read a suggestion to extract ffmpeg from the package to use it command line, which is one of the things I tried. I also tried everything else I could find. Unfortunately when I got errors I couldn't get around them or find a reference to solving them. Hence 6 1/2 (now almost 8) hours trying to solve it.


 So sounds like ffmegX wasn't meant to work command line...
So what was wrong with mencoder? Can't you just use that? Here's sample mencoder arguments that work for me:
INPUT -ovc xvid -xvidencopts max_bframes=2:bitrate=1600:trellis -vf scale=800:480 -ofps 29.97 -oac mp3lame -lameopts mode=0:br=128 -of avi -o OUTPUT


----------



## nickhaas33

I noticed today that I had 190 entries in my nowplaying and a couple did not make it through to the KMTTG list. Is there a limit to how many can be in the now playing list. I was using .2J of KMTTG

Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

nickhaas33 said:


> I noticed today that I had 190 entries in my nowplaying and a couple did not make it through to the KMTTG list. Is there a limit to how many can be in the now playing list. I was using .2J of KMTTG
> 
> Thanks!


 I figured this day would come  Yes, the Tivo server will only return at most 128 items at a time. As part of it's return XML the server indicates how many items total you have <TotalItems> vs. how many items it returned for this query <ItemCount>. That can be used to determine that there are additional entries you need to ask for. For subsequent calls as part of the URL you can then specify an item offset <AnchorOffset> as well as number of items to retrieve - i.e. for example you add something like the following to the usual URL: &AnchorOffset=129&ItemCount=10. In short, for more than 128 entries, multiple calls to the Tivo server are necessary to grab all items.
Anyway, though I'm aware of all the details I haven't implemented it in kmttg yet - mostly I was waiting to see if anyone would run into the limit before bothering to look into it. Guess that time has come


----------



## nickhaas33

Sorry about that. I cleaned a bunch of junk out of there, so it should be down around 128 now.

Also,
I am definitely a rookie when it comes to using this program, but ffmpeg seems to only shrink the mpeg a little.
Case in point, I had a 1.2gb movie and it was about 1.2gb when finished.
Is that normal?
I assume it is using XVID compression?
Thanks, and sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## moyekj

New version just released with some pretty big changes (especially for Windows platform).
------------------
v0.3a (04/09/2008)
------------------
ENHANCEMENTS:
* Re-implemented Windows systems background process forking to be the same as what is
now used for unix systems. In the new implementation now any errors returned by
background processes are displayed in the kmttg text area.

* Any running background jobs are now killed if kmttg is terminated (previously
still running jobs would continue to run even if kmttg was closed).


----------



## moyekj

nickhaas33 said:


> Sorry about that. I cleaned a bunch of junk out of there, so it should be down around 128 now.
> 
> Also,
> I am definitely a rookie when it comes to using this program, but ffmpeg seems to only shrink the mpeg a little.
> Case in point, I had a 1.2gb movie and it was about 1.2gb when finished.
> Is that normal?
> I assume it is using XVID compression?
> Thanks, and sorry for my ignorance.


 I assume you are using the default kmttg settings right? If so then note that those ffmpeg settings are particularly suited for encoding from HD recordings at pretty high quality for a Cowon A3 Portable Media Player. I wouldn't expect it to shrink much for SD recordings as you are seeing. For SD mpeg files my Cowon plays them as is, so I don't re-encode those. Only HD mpeg files I re-encode using those settings. For shrinking SD mpegs you will need different settings. At some point I may put together a little menu of pre-defined choices for ffmpeg but for now it's up to you to Google around to find particular settings depending on what your goal is. That's the beauty and the curse of these encoders. They offer ultimate flexibility at the expense of being complex. Note that you can use any command-line encoder you wish, not just ffmpeg.


----------



## Berone

moyekj said:


> So sounds like ffmegX wasn't meant to work command line...
> So what was wrong with mencoder? Can't you just use that? Here's sample mencoder arguments that work for me:
> INPUT -ovc xvid -xvidencopts max_bframes=2:bitrate=1600:trellis -vf scale=800:480 -ofps 29.97 -oac mp3lame -lameopts mode=0:br=128 -of avi -o OUTPUT


ffmpegx is the front end for ffmpeg on OS X. I was trying to get ffmpeg working since you said that it was a better, faster solution. But that is, of course, not true if I can't get it working. So what about mencoder, which is working in creating the comcut file? This is the error I get:

_*>> ENCODING TO FILE /volumes/kaylee/tivo/How I Met Your Mother - Dowisetrepla (Mon-Feb-18-2008 WCBS).avi ...
"/Applications/kmttg/mencoder/mencoder" "/volumes/kaylee/tivo/How I Met Your Mother - Dowisetrepla (Mon-Feb-18-2008 WCBS)_cut.mpg" -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bframes=2:bitrate=1600:trellis -vf scale=800:480 -ofps 29.97 -oac mp3lame -lameopts mode=0:br=128 -of avi -o "/volumes/kaylee/tivo/How I Met Your Mother - Dowisetrepla (Mon-Feb-18-2008 WCBS).avi"
*ERROR* encoder failed (exit code: 1) - check above /Applications/kmttg/mencoder/mencoder command
MMX supported but disabled
MMX2 supported but disabled
SSE supported but disabled
SSE2 supported but disabled
Option xvidencopts: Unknown suboption bframes
Error parsing option on the command line: -xvidencopts*_

Now I recognize that the problem may be that mencoder doesn't want to have anything to do with "How I Met Your Mother", but I got the same result with Doctor Who, so I'm ruling that out. Does this look like the mencode installation is incomplete?

Thanks,


----------



## moyekj

Berone said:


> ffmpegx is the front end for ffmpeg on OS X. I was trying to get ffmpeg working since you said that it was a better, faster solution. But that is, of course, not true if I can't get it working. So what about mencoder, which is working in creating the comcut file? This is the error I get:
> 
> _*>> ENCODING TO FILE /volumes/kaylee/tivo/How I Met Your Mother - Dowisetrepla (Mon-Feb-18-2008 WCBS).avi ...
> "/Applications/kmttg/mencoder/mencoder" "/volumes/kaylee/tivo/How I Met Your Mother - Dowisetrepla (Mon-Feb-18-2008 WCBS)_cut.mpg" -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bframes=2:bitrate=1600:trellis -vf scale=800:480 -ofps 29.97 -oac mp3lame -lameopts mode=0:br=128 -of avi -o "/volumes/kaylee/tivo/How I Met Your Mother - Dowisetrepla (Mon-Feb-18-2008 WCBS).avi"
> *ERROR* encoder failed (exit code: 1) - check above /Applications/kmttg/mencoder/mencoder command
> MMX supported but disabled
> MMX2 supported but disabled
> SSE supported but disabled
> SSE2 supported but disabled
> Option xvidencopts: Unknown suboption bframes
> Error parsing option on the command line: -xvidencopts*_
> 
> Now I recognize that the problem may be that mencoder doesn't want to have anything to do with "How I Met Your Mother", but I got the same result with Doctor Who, so I'm ruling that out. Does this look like the mencode installation is incomplete?
> 
> Thanks,


 The error seems pretty evident to me in the error message:
*Option xvidencopts: Unknown suboption bframes
Error parsing option on the command line: -xvidencopts*

Note that the correct option is *max_bframes* not *bframes* as you currently have it.


----------



## Berone

It would help if I could cut and paste between the OS X operating system and X11. Since I can't I have to retype everything, so user error creeps in. It occurs to me that I'm better off editing the config.ini file directly! I'll have to try that. I have a file encoding now - I'll see how it comes out. I finally found a list of the syntax for mencoder, but it assumes the reader has far more knowledge than I have, so it's going to take some work translating it so I understand what I'm looking at. Is there a "video encoding for dummies" somewhere?

Anyway, if the file I'm working on encodes properly I will have run the whole kmttg process on OS X and I'll be able to put together an instruction set for getting that working:

"Hi, I'm a Mac"
"I'm a PC. Hey, Mac - I understand you're trying to get files from your Tivo so you can watch them on your ipod."
"That's right, PC. As you know, I'm built on a very powerful UNIX system that is way beyond the understanding of the average user that came to me because I'm easier to use and everything just works. So all you have to do is learn a lot of arcane commands and install 10 or 12 different packages from the command line and hope that they work. But don't forget to install the OS X system software that's not installed by default but will be necessary to get any of this to work".
"Wow. On Windows you can pick one of a long list of applications, some commercial and some free (like the excellent KMTTG from Kevin Moye) which you install and they just work."
"Really? Even the only officially supported commercial application for OS X doesn't work properly."
"Well don't worry, Mac. You can always boot into Windows to do your file transfers".


----------



## moyekj

Berone said:


> It would help if I could cut and paste between the OS X operating system and X11. Since I can't I have to retype everything, so user error creeps in. It occurs to me that I'm better off editing the config.ini file directly! I'll have to try that. I have a file encoding now - I'll see how it comes out. I finally found a list of the syntax for mencoder, but it assumes the reader has far more knowledge than I have, so it's going to take some work translating it so I understand what I'm looking at. Is there a "video encoding for dummies" somewhere?


 Note that for the Windows tools distribution (kmttg_win32_tools.zip) there is a man_page.html file in the "mencoder" folder which has a lot of the syntax details. That's how I figured out how to translate my ffmpeg settings to equivalent mencoder settings. That in combination with Google is what I have used to setup encoder settings for both ffmpeg & mencoder. Note that you probably do not want to use those specific settings I gave you for general purpose encoding - they are specific for my Cowon player. For example, a resolution of 800x480 is unorthodox (that's my Cowon resolution) and you will want to change at least that to something more standard such as 720x480 or 640x480.


----------



## Berone

I'm just using your settings for test purposes. Once the system works I can tweak it to my needs. That, I'm sure, will encompass a whole new set of error messages but at least I'll know that they're syntax errors and not program ones. Meanwhile I've been encoding a 1 hour show for 2 hours, 39 minutes and counting. I'm interested to see how the resultant file looks, but I'm not sure this can be scored in the win column. 

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## moyekj

Berone said:


> I'm just using your settings for test purposes. Once the system works I can tweak it to my needs. That, I'm sure, will encompass a whole new set of error messages but at least I'll know that they're syntax errors and not program ones. Meanwhile I've been encoding a 1 hour show for 2 hours, 39 minutes and counting. I'm interested to see how the resultant file looks, but I'm not sure this can be scored in the win column.
> 
> Thanks,
> Anthony


 From my brief experience with mencoder it was a heck of a lot slower than ffmpeg to do the same encoding which is why I prefer ffmpeg. But hey, at least you have it running.


----------



## Berone

4 hours 53 minutes and counting. I'm thinking mencoder is kind of slow. In the past hour of it's encoding process I've reinstalled ffmpegx and processed the file there. It then proceeded to not play in any player that I have. So I tried in Nero. Finally I got a useful error message: "An error occurred in DirectShow. It aborted for no good reason." That I can work with! I still don't have a file I can watch on my ipod, but I know it's for no good reason! 5 hours and counting...


----------



## LarryAtHome

I have just tried your program today and am very pleased with it. I did run into one small anomally. When I transfer the recording
Happy Days - And the Winner Is ...
I get the TiVo file (as I should)
Happy Days - And the Winner Is ..._Thu_Apr_10.TiVo
But the Mpeg is only named
Happy Days - And the Winner Is .mpg
The rest of the transfers I have tried do have the date in the mpg file.


----------



## moyekj

LarryAtHome said:


> I have just tried your program today and am very pleased with it. I did run into one small anomally. When I transfer the recording
> Happy Days - And the Winner Is ...
> I get the TiVo file (as I should)
> Happy Days - And the Winner Is ..._Thu_Apr_10.TiVo
> But the Mpeg is only named
> Happy Days - And the Winner Is .mpg
> The rest of the transfers I have tried do have the date in the mpg file.


 Thanks for reporting that issue. It will be fixed in tonight's release.


----------



## msmart

> I'm thinking mencoder is kind of slow.


Berone, have you considered using Handbrake for doing the encoding? It was mentioned in post #10 in this thread.

I use it on my WinXP PC to encode video into iPod format and does so rather quickly. It has a Mac version. Something to consider at least.

Here's my Handbrake command line:

"[path]hbcli.exe" -i [input file] -o [output file] -e x264b30 -E faac -w 320 -b 384 -r25 -x keyint=300:keyint-min=30:bframes=0:cabac=0:ref=1:vbv-maxrate=384:vbv-bufsize=2000:analyse=all:me=umh:subme=6:no-fast-pskip=1 -B 160 -R 48


----------



## Berone

I'll take a look at Handbrake. Mencoder is currently at 9 hrs, 24 min. And counting.


----------



## moyekj

New version just released. If someone with a lot of recorded shows (> 128) can test and confirm that kmttg can now display all of them I would appreciate it. I don't have many saved shows on my Tivos so I had to do some faked out testing for that feature with a much smaller sample of shows.

------------------
v0.3b (04/10/2008)
------------------
ENHANCEMENTS:
* Implemented multiple reads from the Tivo server for cases when the Now Playing List
exceeds the max number of items the server can return at a time (128). So now there should
be no limit on number of Now Playing List shows that can be displayed in kmttg.

BUG FIX:
* Fix to file naming convention for files with additional '.' characters before the file extension.


----------



## msmart

Berone said:


> I'll take a look at Handbrake. Mencoder is currently at 9 hrs, 24 min. And counting.


OUCH!! That's not good. For me, HB encodes at about 36 fps on average, so slightly faster than realtime. An hour show takes roughly 50 minutes, give or take. YMMV.


----------



## nickhaas33

Thanks for putting in that fix for nowplaying lists > 128.
This is especially helpful to people who have bigger than stock Tivo hard drives.

Any chance in getting a housekeeping option added to delete interim files.
The .TIVO file is pretty much useless after tivodecode converts it to MPG.

Also, will TK allow you to click on a column header to sort.
Like instead of sorting by descending recording date, you could click on Name, and it would sort by name.

Thanks again, this program is wonderful!


----------



## moyekj

nickhaas33 said:


> Thanks for putting in that fix for nowplaying lists > 128.
> This is especially helpful to people who have bigger than stock Tivo hard drives.
> 
> Any chance in getting a housekeeping option added to delete interim files.
> The .TIVO file is pretty much useless after tivodecode converts it to MPG.
> 
> Also, will TK allow you to click on a column header to sort.
> Like instead of sorting by descending recording date, you could click on Name, and it would sort by name.
> 
> Thanks again, this program is wonderful!


 On the sorting options you must have read my mind since I'm already working on adding that capability. I've got the sorting functions written, now I just need to add the GUI portion which is the harder part.
For the housecleaning, that request has come up before. I'm a little paranoid and prefer to delete files myself, especially ones that take a long time to download, but I'll add an optional setting that can be turned on in the configuration to delete .TiVo files after conversion to .mpg completes successfully.


----------



## Berone

Mencoder completed the file at 13 hours 6 minutes! Avi file is recognized and plays. Unfortunately the audio is out of sync, making the file unwatchable.


----------



## nickhaas33

moyekj said:


> On the sorting options you must have read my mind since I'm already working on adding that capability. I've got the sorting functions written, now I just need to add the GUI portion which is the harder part.
> For the housecleaning, that request has come up before. I'm a little paranoid and prefer to delete files myself, especially ones that take a long time to download, but I'll add an optional setting that can be turned on in the configuration to delete .TiVo files after conversion to .mpg completes successfully.


Thanks very much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moyekj

New version just released.

------------------
v0.3c (04/11/2008)
------------------
ENHANCEMENTS:
* Added sorting capability to Now Playing List shows. By clicking on list headers you can
now sort by earliest/latest date first, smallest/biggest file size first or
alphabetically/reverse alphabetically by show name.

* Added configuration option that can be enabled to delete .TiVo files automatically
following successful decryption to .mpg


----------



## nickhaas33

Sorting works Great.
Thanks very much!
You need to take a day off now


----------



## Rdian06

Berone said:


> Well, 6 1/2 hours later and I still can't get ffmpeg working. I got ffmpegX to work just fine, but the object of the exercise is to do everything with one interface. I tried using the ffmpegX install within kmttg, since it's a working install, but this is the error that I got:


Anthony,

Did you have problems getting ffmpeg installed on Mac OS X or the command line working?


----------



## moyekj

New version just released. I think I'll take a break on updates for now. 
------------------
v0.3d (04/12/2008)
------------------
ENHANCEMENTS:
* Added Tivo show expiration graphics as 1st column of Now Playing List. Added a CHANNEL column indicating channel number and name for the show. Just as with other column headers you can sort shows by expiration or channel # by clicking on the list header buttons.

BUG FIX:
* File cleanup following comskip was not working - that has been fixed.


----------



## Berone

Rdian06 said:


> Anthony,
> 
> Did you have problems getting ffmpeg installed on Mac OS X or the command line working?


I had no problem getting it installed. I never got it to work, though.


----------



## moyekj

Got 9.3a Tivo software on my S3s today and I just confirmed that kmttg works fine as is with no changes needed.


----------



## nickhaas33

I know this is not a ffmpeg forum, but I really want to get this thing automated like you did for your cowan player.

I looked at the ffmpeg documentation here:
http://ffmpeg.mplayerhq.hu/ffmpeg-doc.html

I have played around with your default options, but I cannot get it to work right.
Some of the options you are using are not even in the documentation.
For instance -trell and -max_bframes.
I have tried the -vcodec mpeg4 and it does not work, even in conjuction with -vtag divx or -vtag xvid.
If you can give me some pointers that would be great (or point me to a place that has parameters and examples that work with ffmpeg).
Thanks for such a wonderful front-end tool.


----------



## moyekj

New version just released with capability of creating pyTivo compatible metadata file.
------------------
v0.3e (04/19/2008)
------------------
ENHANCEMENTS:
* Added option to create a pyTivo compatible metadata file. This allows one to save the
detailed descriptions about a show such that if you serve the show back to your Tivos
using pyTivo server you can see the detailed information in show description.


----------



## moyekj

nickhaas33 said:


> I know this is not a ffmpeg forum, but I really want to get this thing automated like you did for your cowan player.
> 
> I looked at the ffmpeg documentation here:
> http://ffmpeg.mplayerhq.hu/ffmpeg-doc.html
> 
> I have played around with your default options, but I cannot get it to work right.
> Some of the options you are using are not even in the documentation.
> For instance -trell and -max_bframes.
> I have tried the -vcodec mpeg4 and it does not work, even in conjuction with -vtag divx or -vtag xvid.
> If you can give me some pointers that would be great (or point me to a place that has parameters and examples that work with ffmpeg).
> Thanks for such a wonderful front-end tool.


 Send me (email or PM) what options you are trying that aren't working and what your target device and format are and perhaps I can help. I'm considering perhaps in a future release creating a menu of pre-defined choices for ffmpeg in the configuration GUI for the most common encodings to make this easier to start from known good templates.


----------



## satmaster

Can you make the comskip work with TMPGEnc.

But heres the deal since TMPGenc and VideoReDo can load a tivo file direct and edit it and output unencoded video yuo dont really need a decode program do you? 

I did use VideoReDo Plus but thast a paid program.


----------



## ronaldlw

First, I love your script!! I have a couple of questions though.. 

First, when trying to start from files already on my pc, is there any way to select multiple files? It seems that when in the add file dialog only one file can be selected at a time. It would be nice if the list could just automatically populate the same as when the playlist is downloaded from the tivo. I have a bunch that i need to convert and the thought of selecting them one by one is really daunting! Also, if the file is on the pc already, is all of the metadata already gone? Selecting create metadata doesn't seem to do anything if starting from a tivo file on the pc.

Second, is there any way to put the episode number of a show in the title? most of the time with tv shows i like to name it something like: The_Simpsons_01x21.avi, so that the shows are sorted in order of original air date instead of strictly alphabetical order.

Third, is there any way you could initiate two processes at once? Specifically i think it would be very helpful to be downloading the next file to be processed from the tivo while encoding the current file.

Fourthly, is there any way to have the script download new shows as they finish recording, more like tivo desktop? Or at least to be able to easily select just the shows that have not been downloaded already?

I'm running this on an xp machine btw.

Thanks again for this great tool!

Ron


----------



## moyekj

ronaldlw said:


> First, when trying to start from files already on my pc, is there any way to select multiple files?


 I looked into that when I 1st implemented the browser. Using the native windows file browser I didn't find a way of enabling multiple files at a time. Probably what could easily be done is an "add all" button that lets you load all .mpg/.mpeg/.TiVo files in a given directory you choose with a browser.


> Also, if the file is on the pc already, is all of the metadata already gone? Selecting create metadata doesn't seem to do anything if starting from a tivo file on the pc.


 That's right, currently I get most of the metadata information from the *TiVoVideoDetails* url off the Tivos, not based on .TiVo files. There is some metadata in the .TiVo file itself, and tools such as pyTivoMetaGen exist that can extract it, but the data is more limited compared to what can be pulled from the Tivos. I haven't looked into seeing how hard it would be to do via Perl scripting but my guess is not terribly easy. The tivodecode binary has a means of dumping some of the metadata information so that may be the easiest route to generate from .TiVo files. If you have already converted to .mpg however, the metadata information is already gone.


> Second, is there any way to put the episode number of a show in the title? most of the time with tv shows i like to name it something like: The_Simpsons_01x21.avi, so that the shows are sorted in order of original air date instead of strictly alphabetical order.


 No, but I could easily add that as a keyword, bearing in mind that some shows won't have episode #s so the keyword would get replace with nothing.


> Third, is there any way you could initiate two processes at once? Specifically i think it would be very helpful to be downloading the next file to be processed from the tivo while encoding the current file.


 It certainly is possible though it adds to the complexity a little bit, but since downloads do take a long time and as long as I restrict to 1 download per Tivo at a time it would be a nice thing to do - I'll look into it.


> Fourthly, is there any way to have the script download new shows as they finish recording, more like tivo desktop? Or at least to be able to easily select just the shows that have not been downloaded already?


 I've been looking into auto download capability a lot recently and even have a prototype, but hitting into some snags since it involves having to use Windows Services with Perl scripts which I'm finding out is not an easy thing to do and some things don't run properly as a Service even though they run fine as a batch script (permissions problems). So I'm not sure at this point if I can even make it work as a service. Not sure if a plain old batch mode script is useful to anyone...


----------



## ronaldlw

Thanks for the quick responses! Looking forward to testing out what you come up with! Let me know if there is anything I can do to help.

Ron


----------



## wombat94

moyekj said:


> I've been looking into auto download capability a lot recently and even have a prototype, but hitting into some snags since it involves having to use Windows Services with Perl scripts which I'm finding out is not an easy thing to do and some things don't run properly as a Service even though they run fine as a batch script (permissions problems). So I'm not sure at this point if I can even make it work as a service. Not sure if a plain old batch mode script is useful to anyone...


While a service would be ideal, a batch mode script would be a big step in the right direction. I could then just schedule it to run with the windows task scheduler. I typically have at least one machine on the network that is logged in.


----------



## ronaldlw

Been using this quite a bit, man it sure helps speed up the tedious process of getting shows off the tivo and converted to xvid! 

Couple of things though, it would be nice to have the option of deleting different intermediate files, like the cut mpg and mls edl and original converted mpg files, just leaving the txt and final avi files.

Also, it would be nice to have the txt file named correctly for the final format of the file, the way it is now i have to go back and rename the xxx.mpg.txt file to xxx.avi.txt. 

Thanks again! I think i'm going to have to learn pearl to start messing around with this myself, too fun!

Ron


----------



## moyekj

Just to let you know that I am working towards a new release, hopefully in a few more days. There are so many changes now that I will probably release as a "experimental" release, leaving the 0.3e version for download as the stable version. Some changes already in place:
* For windows, file browser can now select multiple files
* episode number is now available as a keyword to build file names
* auto downloads capability (implemented as a service in windows). There is a full GUI associated with configuration of what shows to download, and they can be by title or keyword specifications. Just as with the GUI aside from download you can also enable other actions such as metadata, decrypt etc.
* The groundwork is set for allowing multiple jobs to run in parallel, but I probably won't release this capability yet in the experimental release.


----------



## ronaldlw

just wondering how the update is coming along? Also, I was curious what tools you use to develop this app? I've been interested in learning pearl and this project might be just the motivation I've needed.. 

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## moyekj

ronaldlw said:


> just wondering how the update is coming along? Also, I was curious what tools you use to develop this app? I've been interested in learning pearl and this project might be just the motivation I've needed..
> 
> Thanks,
> Ron


 Everything I mentioned above and more I'm done with the coding and testing part... still have some work to do on updating documentation however which is much less fun. Doesn't help that I've had jury duty the last few days in addition to trying to keep up with my real job. Maybe tonight or tomorrow I will be ready to release.
As far as development tools there is nothing special needed besides a text editor since perl is an interpreted language. i.e. the source code is the execution code with no compile necessary. Since it is quite a popular programming language it's pretty easy to find examples and help online and I've been using it for years at work which helps a lot. Running perl script with -w switch is a form of 'lint' which will point out any obvious things you may be doing wrong.


----------



## Prestond

Hi Kevin,

I love this program and have been using it without any problems at all (once I got the directory paths pointing correctly). 

Is there anyway to break up a broadcast into chunks of 1 hour sections (or some predetermined time duration)? 

I use the HD-DVD recording scenario (yes I am still using my HD-DVD player
for this and my library of HD-DVD videos....I often tape them to my Betamax  ) would like to break up the broadcast into smaller pieces to get them to fit in the 45 minutes that can fit on a standard DVD disk when recording HD-DVD.

Is this a limitation of the programs that are being called by kmttg?

Thanks for a great program!!!

Preston


----------



## moyekj

As promised a new version has just been released with a bunch of enhancements. I'll be especially interested in feedback if the windows kmttg service installs and runs OK. I had trouble getting it to work initially myself on my Windows XP machine at home - not exactly sure what changed at some point where it just started working. Note the point below about needing srvany executable installed if you intend to use kmttg service for automatic transfers.

Also, if you do plan to use the auto downloads capability please consult the updated documentation for more details on exactly how the windows service works and how to make changes to the startup mode if necessary.

------------------
v0.4a (05/07/2008)
------------------
**IMPORTANT** For windows users if you want to use auto downloads service
capability you will need to install the srvany folder with the srvany.exe executable
that is part of the kmttg_win32_tools.zip file.

ENHANCEMENTS:
* Auto downloads capability now enabled. There is now a GUI you can use to
setup auto downloads by title or keyword matching.
For Windows platform you can run this as a service.
kmttg can now be run in batch modes:
-a command line option => auto download daemon mode (loops after processing)
-b command line option => auto download batch mode (exits after processing)
Consult documentation for more details on this capability.
* Multiple jobs now run in parallel where possible instead of sequentially.
The program limits to 1 file download per Tivo so as not to overload Tivos.
* For windows, file browser can now select multiple files at a time
* Episode number is now available as a keyword to build file names
* Metadata generation from .TiVo files is now supported when starting from FILE mode


----------



## moyekj

Prestond said:


> Is there anyway to break up a broadcast into chunks of 1 hour sections (or some predetermined time duration)?


 AFAIK you need a video editor such as VideoRedo or Womble to do that, so no there is no way kmttg can do that kind of thing for you.


----------



## ronaldlw

Awesome! Great job! I'm just starting to use it now, haven't tried out the service part yet, but will asap. I have another question, is there a way to do a two pass xvid encoding using ffmpeg and your script?


----------



## ronaldlw

also, is there a way to initiate the batch transfer while running the script normally?


----------



## moyekj

ronaldlw said:


> Awesome! Great job! I'm just starting to use it now, haven't tried out the service part yet, but will asap. I have another question, is there a way to do a two pass xvid encoding using ffmpeg and your script?


 Not directly using ffmpeg since right now there is a single system call for encoding but multi-pass would require additional ffmpeg calls. However, you could setup a batch script which takes input and output files as arguments then in turn calls ffmpeg (multiple times) and then use that batch script in place of the usual ffmpeg.exe binary as your encoder.


----------



## moyekj

ronaldlw said:


> also, is there a way to initiate the batch transfer while running the script normally?


 I don't understand the question. Can you elaborate?
If your question is how to run auto transfers once from command line:
perl kmttg.pl -b
That will search for any matching entries, download and process the matches and then exit. If instead you use the -a switch in place of -b it will run in a loop instead of exiting (that is essentially what the kmttg service is).


----------



## ronaldlw

I'm wondering if there is a way to basically do the batch process (mainly starting to process just the files that match that haven't already been downloaded) from within the normal gui. this way i could start the "batch" and have the gui to see the progress.

I'm trying out the batch mode now and it seems to be hiccuping on transferring from the tivo. I'm not sure yet, but I think it might be trying to initiate more than one transfer from the tivo (maybe one per entry in the maching list?) I'll check into it more as i have time.

This rocks though! I think allowing more than one process to go at a time is going to help really increase the efficiency!

Thanks!!!

Ron


----------



## moyekj

ronaldlw said:


> I'm wondering if there is a way to basically do the batch process (mainly starting to process just the files that match that haven't already been downloaded) from within the normal gui. this way i could start the "batch" and have the gui to see the progress.
> 
> I'm trying out the batch mode now and it seems to be hiccuping on transferring from the tivo. I'm not sure yet, but I think it might be trying to initiate more than one transfer from the tivo (maybe one per entry in the maching list?) I'll check into it more as i have time.
> 
> This rocks though! I think allowing more than one process to go at a time is going to help really increase the efficiency!
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Ron


 Running in batch mode and GUI mode are in no way connected so you can't start something in batch mode and monitor in GUI mode. For batch mode run you can look at "auto.log" file for a record of what it's doing. In either batch or GUI mode more than 1 download at a time per Tivo is not allowed. However, if you have multiple kmttg programs running at the same time (for example a batch mode run and a GUI mode run) that's one way you can bypass that restriction, which is not recommended.


----------



## ronaldlw

moyekj said:


> Running in batch mode and GUI mode are in no way connected so you can't start something in batch mode and monitor in GUI mode. For batch mode run you can look at "auto.log" file for a record of what it's doing. In either batch or GUI mode more than 1 download at a time per Tivo is not allowed. However, if you have multiple kmttg programs running at the same time (for example a batch mode run and a GUI mode run) that's one way you can bypass that restriction, which is not recommended.


Hmm.. for some reason the batch script does seem to be trying to initiate two (or more) downloads from the tivo at the same time.. I attached my log file so you can see. right after creating all of the metadata files it initiates two separate transfers at the same time. Also, I think it might be good to limit the number of concurrent jobs that try to run at one time.. i tried to initiate a batch transfer of all the files on my tivo and after quite a few curl instances are started error messages pop up and the rest fail to run. If you'd like i can get a log of that too. I also attached my ini file in case you needed something from there..

Thanks again, this is awesome!

Ron


----------



## moyekj

ronaldlw said:


> Hmm.. for some reason the batch script does seem to be trying to initiate two (or more) downloads from the tivo at the same time.. I attached my log file so you can see. right after creating all of the metadata files it initiates two separate transfers at the same time. Also, I think it might be good to limit the number of concurrent jobs that try to run at one time.. i tried to initiate a batch transfer of all the files on my tivo and after quite a few curl instances are started error messages pop up and the rest fail to run. If you'd like i can get a log of that too. I also attached my ini file in case you needed something from there..
> 
> Thanks again, this is awesome!
> 
> Ron


 Thanks for the logs, that was helpful. Yes it looks like when jobs are queued up quickly such as in the batch case more than 1 download per Tivo is getting through and now I can see how by looking at the code. I will have to fix that. Also, I will need to restrict metadata generation to 1 Tivo at a time as well since they are grabbing data from Tivos as well.


----------



## moyekj

v0.4b just released.
------------------
v0.4b (05/09/2008)
------------------
BUG FIX:
* More than 1 download at a time per Tivo was being allowed through with
previous version. This has been corrected.


----------



## ronaldlw

moyekj said:


> v0.4b just released.
> ------------------
> v0.4b (05/09/2008)
> ------------------
> BUG FIX:
> * More than 1 download at a time per Tivo was being allowed through with
> previous version. This has been corrected.


So far so good! I'm also trying out a batch file, as you suggested, to do a two pass xvid encode.. working on the first pass now.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## kagi.anirik

Thanks a whole lot for going through all the effort to make this great utility set; it automates a lot of what I wanted to do.

I gotta beg though... Can we set up a cleanup script that allows me to clean up the files after it has finished processing? And also, is there a way to have it delete the file on the Tivo after downloading?


----------



## moyekj

kagi.anirik said:


> I gotta beg though... Can we set up a cleanup script that allows me to clean up the files after it has finished processing?


 This has been requested by several people. Option to remove .TiVo file after decrypt is already there. I will add option to clean up files of other steps as well.


> And also, is there a way to have it delete the file on the Tivo after downloading?


 I wish, but there is no way to do that (at least no way anyone has discovered yet).


----------



## moyekj

OK, new version released with more file cleanup options:
------------------
v0.4c (05/10/2008)
------------------
ENHANCEMENTS:
* Added 2 options for file cleanup in the configuration:
Remove .edl & .mpg files after comcut
Remove .mpg file after encode


----------



## wombat94

This tool works great.

I've installed it on my Windows Home Server, and along with pyTivo, it now completes my home media server toolset.

The service appears to intall and run fine on WHS (essentially windows server 2003) and all of the 3rd party tools run fine too.

The file cleanup options are very nice, but one more request would truly make it a "be all and end all" for me.

Can you add the option to have a user-defined application command line launched at the end of the other jobs for a given download?

I would like to have a batch file (or powershell script eventually) that I can run after the other jobs for a download so I can move the program to the shares that pyTivo watches, or arbitrarily do other stuff. The extensibility would allow me to do other things eventually as well as I continue to integrate into home server.

Thanks again for this tool. Tivo Desktop does not play nicely on WHS, and this now provides the critical missing piece - which was the autodownload and decrypt. The COMSKIP/COMCUT are gravy and I need to play with them determine whether they will be useful for me.

Ted


----------



## moyekj

wombat94 said:


> Can you add the option to have a user-defined application command line launched at the end of the other jobs for a given download?
> 
> I would like to have a batch file (or powershell script eventually) that I can run after the other jobs for a download so I can move the program to the shares that pyTivo watches, or arbitrarily do other stuff. The extensibility would allow me to do other things eventually as well as I continue to integrate into home server.


 Note that you could define the "encoder" executable as a script instead of a normal encoder executable to do whatever you wish. For "encoder_args" you can include INPUT keyword so that the .mpg file is passed to your script and then in the script you can do whatever you like. If you are encoding you can embed the encoding within your script and then do the post-processing. The encoder step is the last step kmttg calls which makes it well suited to the task of doing your own custom post-processing.


----------



## wombat94

moyekj said:


> Note that you could define the "encoder" executable as a script instead of a normal encoder executable to do whatever you wish. For "encoder_args" you can include INPUT keyword so that the .mpg file is passed to your script and then in the script you can do whatever you like. If you are encoding you can embed the encoding within your script and then do the post-processing. The encoder step is the last step kmttg calls which makes it well suited to the task of doing your own custom post-processing.


Aah... couldn't see the forest for the trees on that one.

That will work perfectly. I don't use the encode job currently since I am just using kmttg to download off of the Tivo so that I free up the internal hard drive space on the Tivo for recording new stuff.

Great tip and thanks again.

I'm off to brush up my batch file skills...

Ted


----------



## moyekj

wombat94 said:


> Aah... couldn't see the forest for the trees on that one.
> 
> That will work perfectly. I don't use the encode job currently since I am just using kmttg to download off of the Tivo so that I free up the internal hard drive space on the Tivo for recording new stuff.
> 
> Great tip and thanks again.
> 
> I'm off to brush up my batch file skills...
> 
> Ted


 If you already tried it you probably noticed... You'll get an error by kmttg once your script completes since you are not actually encoding to a file and kmttg will check if file exists. However it shouldn't interfere with anything other than that error message.


----------



## ronaldlw

moyekj said:


> As promised a new version has just been released with a bunch of enhancements. I'll be especially interested in feedback if the windows kmttg service installs and runs OK. I had trouble getting it to work initially myself on my Windows XP machine at home - not exactly sure what changed at some point where it just started working. Note the point below about needing srvany executable installed if you intend to use kmttg service for automatic transfers.
> 
> Also, if you do plan to use the auto downloads capability please consult the updated documentation for more details on exactly how the windows service works and how to make changes to the startup mode if necessary.
> 
> ------------------
> v0.4a (05/07/2008)
> ------------------
> **IMPORTANT** For windows users if you want to use auto downloads service
> capability you will need to install the srvany folder with the srvany.exe executable
> that is part of the kmttg_win32_tools.zip file.
> 
> ENHANCEMENTS:
> * Auto downloads capability now enabled. There is now a GUI you can use to
> setup auto downloads by title or keyword matching.
> For Windows platform you can run this as a service.
> kmttg can now be run in batch modes:
> -a command line option => auto download daemon mode (loops after processing)
> -b command line option => auto download batch mode (exits after processing)
> Consult documentation for more details on this capability.
> * Multiple jobs now run in parallel where possible instead of sequentially.
> The program limits to 1 file download per Tivo so as not to overload Tivos.
> * For windows, file browser can now select multiple files at a time
> * Episode number is now available as a keyword to build file names
> * Metadata generation from .TiVo files is now supported when starting from FILE mode


I'm really loving this! Still haven't tried out as a service yet, still tweeking my 2 pass batch file, but i really love it running more than one process in parallel.

Came across another gotcha though... If you select a bunch of mpg files or I would guess tivo files and initiate encoding it fires up processes for however many you select. This quickly brings my system to a screeching halt.

I think it would be best to limit the maximum number of processes that can run at once.. either by type of job or just the total. It would be awesome if that limit could be part of the config file so that if someone has 8 cores they can choose to run 7 or 8 or whatever number, and if someone only has one or two they could set the number lower.

Also, it would be great if when the kmttg script is closed it automatically terminated all of the threads it started up, otherwise i have to go through and close them in task manager. I know you can cancel them through the gui, but in the case when 53 instances of ffmpeg have been started the gui just doesn't work at all. Basically my only choice then is to log-off or reset the system.

Also, i'd like to second the request for an optional final "clean up" batch file. Just another line in the config area that you can enter the path to a file that is called after the encoder process along with an args line like with the encoder, that way it can be called even if you don't do the encoding step. Also, if there was an additional variable that you could pass to the script that indicated what steps had been preformed on the file (create metadata, decrypt tivo, comskip, ecode) the called program or script could be more intelligent about it's cleanup. In other words we would be able to add say OPTIONS to the args for the cleanup script in the same way we can pass INPUT and OUTPUT.

Make any sense?

Oh ya, one other thing that I know would help me, if there was a way to automatically add all of the existing files (or files selected in the gui would be even better) on the tivo to the history file so that if they're already processed they won't have to be processed again in the batch/service mode. And along with that it would be helpful to have the title or file name or something along with the program id in the history file, so that we can look at the file and see what files are marked as processed already.

Thanks again!
Ron


----------



## moyekj

New version just released:
------------------
v0.4d (05/12/2008)
------------------
ENHANCEMENTS:
* Added "active job limit" setting to configuration which limits the number of CPU
intensive jobs that can run at the same time to this number (defaults to 2).


----------



## moyekj

ronaldlw said:


> I think it would be best to limit the maximum number of processes that can run at once.. either by type of job or just the total. It would be awesome if that limit could be part of the config file so that if someone has 8 cores they can choose to run 7 or 8 or whatever number, and if someone only has one or two they could set the number lower.


 Version 0.4d just released has an option for that. 


> Also, it would be great if when the kmttg script is closed it automatically terminated all of the threads it started up, otherwise i have to go through and close them in task manager. I know you can cancel them through the gui, but in the case when 53 instances of ffmpeg have been started the gui just doesn't work at all. Basically my only choice then is to log-off or reset the system.


 In GUI mode you don't even have to go to job manager to kill them all - simply closing the application in GUI mode will terminate all active jobs since it calls an exit procedure to do just that. In Windows however if you kill the job from Task Manager there is no detectable signal sent to Perl that I can trap to call the exit procedure. In UNIX there is a way to trap kill signals, but not in windows from Task Manager from what I've found, so I don't see a way of doing this. The only way I can trap a signal in Windows it is if you run script from a command window and use Ctrl-C to stop execution.



> Also, i'd like to second the request for an optional final "clean up" batch file.


 In version 0.4c I already added file cleanup options to the config so you can enable those now for automatic file cleanup.



> Oh ya, one other thing that I know would help me, if there was a way to automatically add all of the existing files (or files selected in the gui would be even better) on the tivo to the history file so that if they're already processed they won't have to be processed again in the batch/service mode. And along with that it would be helpful to have the title or file name or something along with the program id in the history file, so that we can look at the file and see what files are marked as processed already.


 I'll look into it - probably the logic will be if the "auto.history" file already exists then add entries to it as jobs are processed from the GUI. I can add title names to the auto.history file, though I was trying to keep entries as short as possible since over time that file can grow to be pretty large.


----------



## ronaldlw

moyekj said:


> Version 0.4d just released has an option for that.


Excellent, thanks that is a huge help to me, already got my system cranking away on a bunch of mpgs!



moyekj said:


> In GUI mode you don't even have to go to job manager to kill them all - simply closing the application in GUI mode will terminate all active jobs since it calls an exit procedure to do just that. In Windows however if you kill the job from Task Manager there is no detectable signal sent to Perl that I can trap to call the exit procedure. In UNIX there is a way to trap kill signals, but not in windows from Task Manager from what I've found, so I don't see a way of doing this. The only way I can trap a signal in Windows it is if you run script from a command window and use Ctrl-C to stop execution.


Awesome! Sorry, I didn't realize that if i closed it normally that it does close all of the threads, that's perfect! I should be able to hit the close dialog button and will just have to wait for it to actually do the close. Although that shouldn't be a problem with the new version.



moyekj said:


> In version 0.4c I already added file cleanup options to the config so you can enable those now for automatic file cleanup.





moyekj said:


> I'll look into it - probably the logic will be if the "auto.history" file already exists then add entries to it as jobs are processed from the GUI. I can add title names to the auto.history file, though I was trying to keep entries as short as possible since over time that file can grow to be pretty large.


I was thinking it might make sense to add an option under the "auto transfers" menu item that "marks selected as processed" or something.. then you could just add the files selected in the gui to the history file.. And maybe make it optional to add the description to the history file.. good point about it getting pretty big..

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## moyekj

ronaldlw said:


> I was thinking it might make sense to add an option under the "auto transfers" menu item that "marks selected as processed" or something.. then you could just add the files selected in the gui to the history file.. And maybe make it optional to add the description to the history file.. good point about it getting pretty big..


 I will release an update tonight addressing these - there is a new "auto transfers" menu entry for adding selections to the history file and the history file entries now include show title in addition to Program ID. Also, if running in GUI mode and the history file exists then processed entries are also now added to the history file so that files you process in GUI mode aren't processed again in batch/service mode.


----------



## ronaldlw

Ok, you are taking just way too long to implement this stuff..  just kidding, you rock!

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## moyekj

New version released:
------------------
v0.4e (05/14/2008)
------------------
ENHANCEMENTS:
* History file entries now include show title in addition to Program ID.
* There is a new "Auto transfers->Add selected to history file" menu entry for
adding selections from the GUI shows list to the history file.
* If history file is created then successfully downloaded shows in GUI mode are now
also added to the history file so they aren't processed again in batch/service mode.


----------



## ronaldlw

Ok, now i'm on to the next part.. figuring out the commercial cutting.. yikes! Comskip seems to do a pretty decent job of finding the commercials, but the comcut part seems to really mess up the video stream. I get some pretty bad effects on the cut. then when it encodes it really throws off the audio sync at those breaks. Am I doing something wrong or is that pretty typical with comskip and mencoder?

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## moyekj

ronaldlw said:


> Ok, now i'm on to the next part.. figuring out the commercial cutting.. yikes! Comskip seems to do a pretty decent job of finding the commercials, but the comcut part seems to really mess up the video stream. I get some pretty bad effects on the cut. then when it encodes it really throws off the audio sync at those breaks. Am I doing something wrong or is that pretty typical with comskip and mencoder?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ron


 Yes, for a few programs I tried comcut=mencoder really messes up the sync, for others it's fine. You are generally better off using an mpeg editor such as VideoRedo or Womble to do the cuts. You can have comskip generate cut files for those programs and then import the cut files into them and let them handle the cutting which they do much more effectively. If I want precision commercial removal then I bypass comskip completely and just do it manually in Womble since I can do it very efficiently (takes me about 5 mins to cut out commercials in a 1 hour show).


----------



## ronaldlw

moyekj said:


> Yes, for a few programs I tried comskip=mencoder really messes up the sync, for others it's fine. You are generally better off using an mpeg editor such as VideoRedo or Womble to do the cuts. You can have comskip generate cut files for those programs and then import the cut files into them and let them handle the cutting which they do much more effectively. If I want precision commercial removal then I bypass comskip completely and just do it manually in Womble since I can do it very efficiently (takes me about 5 mins to cut out commercials in a 1 hour show).


I wonder why memcoder would do worse than something like womble? I mean, setting aside if the places that the cut is made are really the start or end of a commercial or not, I would think the actual process of cutting out the parts marked as commercials and re-combining the mpg file should be pretty much the same with the two, right? Does womble use a different way to do the join? if so are there other utilities that would do it the same as womble but in a batch mode?

There are some shows that I might want to go through the process manually, but for the most part i would accept just a rough cut of the commercials, but the audio and video really need to be in sync for it to be usable at all.

Thanks!
Ron


----------



## ronaldlw

Going to try to explain again what i was thinking with batch mode running from the gui. What I thought would be cool is if we could basically have the batch functionality from within the gui. basically you'd press a batch button or something and the kmttg would go out and figure out what to download, add it to the process list and you could see the process in the gui. Could even have it loop until you press another button (stop batch) or something. So instead of doing all the batch stuff in the background as a service or from a scrip it could happen in the gui.

make any sense? Hard to do?

thanks,
Ron


----------



## moyekj

ronaldlw said:


> Going to try to explain again what i was thinking with batch mode running from the gui. What I thought would be cool is if we could basically have the batch functionality from within the gui. basically you'd press a batch button or something and the kmttg would go out and figure out what to download, add it to the process list and you could see the process in the gui. Could even have it loop until you press another button (stop batch) or something. So instead of doing all the batch stuff in the background as a service or from a scrip it could happen in the gui.
> 
> make any sense? Hard to do?


 Understood. On the surface it sounds like it would not be too hard to implement, but I would have to take a closer look to see if there are any complications.


----------



## leiff

Great program. I'm still running 3.e version since I'm not interested in multiple requests or auto transfers. Tivo can only transfer 1 show at a time right? So newer versions won't transfer shows any faster right? Just more easy to automatically cue more shows?


----------



## ronaldlw

leiff said:


> Great program. I'm still running 3.e version since I'm not interested in multiple requests or auto transfers. Tivo can only transfer 1 show at a time right? So newer versions won't transfer shows any faster right? Just more easy to automatically cue more shows?


Actually the advantage of the multiple requests is that after the first show is downloaded and the encoding starts on that show the next show can start downloading while the first is encoded. In this way the second show will probably finish downloading before the first one finishes encoding, so the third show can be downloading while the second one encodes, etc...

The way it is in 3.e the download has to finish, then it is encoded, once encoded the next one starts to transfer. so it will take a lot longer to download and encode more than one show.

That said, I think the queue processing still needs some work. I don't think transfers always happen as soon as they could. I still have to spend some time to figure out exactly what happens, but sometimes just an encoding job is running even though there are other transfers in the queue.

Ron


----------



## moyekj

------------------
v0.4f (05/15/2008)
------------------
ENHANCEMENTS:
* A new menu entry is available: Auto Transfers->Run in GUI
This is like running the Auto Transfers batch mode but inside the GUI instead of
a background process. This will automatically match up your titles and keywords
setup in Auto Transfers configuration and queue up all appropriate tasks to be
run in the GUI such that you can monitor jobs just like normal in GUI mode.

BUG FIX:
* Previously copy protected and still recording shows were not being skipped by kmttg
in Auto Transfers mode leading to failures when attempting to download those shows.
This has now been fixed.


----------



## ronaldlw

moyekj said:


> ------------------
> v0.4f (05/15/2008)
> ------------------
> ENHANCEMENTS:
> * A new menu entry is available: Auto Transfers->Run in GUI
> This is like running the Auto Transfers batch mode but inside the GUI instead of
> a background process. This will automatically match up your titles and keywords
> setup in Auto Transfers configuration and queue up all appropriate tasks to be
> run in the GUI such that you can monitor jobs just like normal in GUI mode.
> 
> BUG FIX:
> * Previously copy protected and still recording shows were not being skipped by kmttg
> in Auto Transfers mode leading to failures when attempting to download those shows.
> This has now been fixed.


once again, you rock!

Ron


----------



## Prince Nez

moyekj,

First off, this is a great little program. I just found this the other day and my dream Tivo setup is now almost complete.

Here's what I'm trying to accomplish and it would involve a few minor tweaks of your program.

I have auto transfers setup in kmttg for my most watched shows. It grabs them cuts out the commercials and encodes them. Then I'll have Tivo Desktop auto-transfer them back to the Tivo sans commercials. 

Things that would help with this...

1. Can there be an option for a separate conversion directory from the output directory? This way the completed files could be moved at the end of the process to the directory that Tivo Desktop is setup to auto-transfer from. That way it won't try to transfer any of the files that are created during the conversion process.

2. It would need to have an option to put the completed files into separate directories. Preferably the name of the show. This way Tivo Desktop will put the episode back into the same Tivo folder that it grabbed the original from.

3. The metadata file will need to be renamed when the conversion is finished.

4. mencoder is horrible. :-( Comskip does a decent job though. You mentioned a couple of commercial programs other then mencoder. Do any of these integrate seamlessly with your program?

Hopefully you understand where I'm going with this.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## moyekj

Prince Nez said:


> 1. Can there be an option for a separate conversion directory from the output directory? This way the completed files could be moved at the end of the process to the directory that Tivo Desktop is setup to auto-transfer from. That way it won't try to transfer any of the files that are created during the conversion process.
> 
> 2. It would need to have an option to put the completed files into separate directories. Preferably the name of the show. This way Tivo Desktop will put the episode back into the same Tivo folder that it grabbed the original from.


 There are many different things people may want to do as a post-processing step so I don't know that it's a good idea to try and specifically code in every one of them. I have been suggesting that people use a custom batch script (e.g a .bat file) in place of the normal "encoder" executable to do what they want. That combined with receiving the file name as an argument makes it flexible to do whatever you want with the file, including the encoding step embedded withing your batch file if you are using encoding.



> 3. The metadata file will need to be renamed when the conversion is finished.


 I need to change kmttg to be smarter about naming the metadata file based on what actions were selected such that re-naming the metadata file shouldn't be necessary. That will be in next update.



> 4. mencoder is horrible. :-( Comskip does a decent job though. You mentioned a couple of commercial programs other then mencoder. Do any of these integrate seamlessly with your program?


 Yes as it is right now with mencoder cuts making audio/video sync problems for many shows it's pretty useless, so I should explore another automated program for performing the cuts. Currently I do the video editing phase manually using Womble sometimes using comskip generated cut file as a starting point. It only takes me about 5 mins for a 1 hour show. It would still be nice to have a fully automated method for cases when I don't care so much about precision commercial removal. Supposedly VideoRedo has a batch mode where one can supply a cut file and have it do the cuts, but I don't own VideoRedo (and don't really need it since I have Womble instead). There are probably other batch mode mpeg2 editors out there that may fit the bill, probably some Googling and experimentation are in order. If you happen to run into one that looks promising let me know...

One thing I'm curious about out in your methodology is why do you re-encode the files to a non-mpeg2 file and then send them back to your Tivos? Note that Tivo Desktop then has to convert them back to mpeg2 so you can play them back on your Tivos. It would be better quality and faster to just feed back to the Tivos as mpeg2 files.


----------



## ronaldlw

moyekj said:


> There are many different things people may want to do as a post-processing step so I don't know that it's a good idea to try and specifically code in every one of them. I have been suggesting that people use a custom batch script (e.g a .bat file) in place of the normal "encoder" executable to do what they want. That combined with receiving the file name as an argument makes it flexible to do whatever you want with the file, including the encoding step embedded withing your batch file if you are using encoding.


This is a pretty powerful option. Currently I'm doing this so that I can run a two pass encoding on the input file. I also make a copy of the metadata file with the .avi.txt extension and can delete any intermediate files I want from here.

It would be great to have access to more variables though, for example the "encoded ext" from the config file could be used when creating the metadata file copy to automatically use whatever extension the file is encoded to.

Also, it would be awesome if a destination directory could be user defined for each auto transfer entry and then be either passed to the encoder batch file or have kmttg automatically place the file along with it's metadata text file in that destination as Prince Nez requested. This way you could put several types of files in a directory or have nested directories for your destination files without having to move them manually.



moyekj said:


> I need to change kmttg to be smarter about naming the metadata file based on what actions were selected such that re-naming the metadata file shouldn't be necessary. That will be in next update.


Yes, this would be excellent, although it would be nice to have the option to create a metadata file for any or all of the files output. *mpg.txt, avi.txt and maybe even the cut file.. Right now I'm keeping both the encoded avi and the mpg files since I haven't had much luck with the comskip part yet, I want to have the original mpg to process when I finally get that working. So I am putting the AVIs and MPGs in different places and keep the corresponding metadata file along with them.



moyekj said:


> Yes as it is right now with mencoder cuts making audio/video sync problems for many shows it's pretty useless, so I should explore another automated program for performing the cuts. Currently I do the video editing phase manually using Womble sometimes using comskip generated cut file as a starting point. It only takes me about 5 mins for a 1 hour show. It would still be nice to have a fully automated method for cases when I don't care so much about precision commercial removal. Supposedly VideoRedo has a batch mode where one can supply a cut file and have it do the cuts, but I don't own VideoRedo (and don't really need it since I have Womble instead). There are probably other batch mode mpeg2 editors out there that may fit the bill, probably some Googling and experimentation are in order. If you happen to run into one that looks promising let me know...


Yes Yes Yes, something here is a must for me. I'm going to try to spend some time this weekend and early next week looking for a solution as well. There has to be a utility out there that can do the cutting and recombining well. I'll let you know if I find anything too.



moyekj said:


> One thing I'm curious about out in your methodology is why do you re-encode the files to a non-mpeg2 file and then send them back to your Tivos? Note that Tivo Desktop then has to convert them back to mpeg2 so you can play them back on your Tivos. It would be better quality and faster to just feed back to the Tivos as mpeg2 files.


I'm also doing this (reencoding and then sending back to the tivo) except that i'm not using desktop at all, i'm using pyTivo. The main reason I want to reencode is to save space. It's amazing, as I'm sure you know, how fast even a 750 gb or larger drive can fill up with 1 gb+ mpg files from the tivo. So I reencode to xvid and can get 4 or 5 or more times as much stuff on the drive without really loosing too much in quality.

Actually, once I get everything right I think I'll end up with better quality than I had before. This is because before I set the quality of the recording pretty low so that I wouldn't fill up the tivo hard drive too quickly. Before I would just download things I wanted to keep using desktop and archive them. But it was so unstable that I really didn't use it much to put video back to the tivo. Now with kmttg and pytivo i'm pulling everything off of the tivo and re-encoding and archiving it to a big drive. Since everything gets pulled off I set the recording quality to a much higher value to get a better source for the encoding. At this point the final avi file I end up with is basically the same resolution as what I was recording at before, but the files are about half the size. Once I get the commercial cutting working the files can be even smaller, or I can actually increase the quality a bit and still have about the same size files as I'm shooting for.

Thanks again for this great tool!!

Ron


----------



## moyekj

Minor update (been very busy lately)...

------------------
v0.4g (05/22/2008)
------------------
ENHANCEMENT:
* Smarter naming of metadata file to match final video file name. Previously
the metadata file was hardcoded to be .mpg.txt.


----------



## Prestond

Hi Kevin,

I want to upgrade to latest version, whats best approach for doing so? I am on v0.3e

Also wanted to bump this cause its such a awesome program!

Best Regards,
Preston


----------



## Prestond

Never mind ...I see on your website the instructions:

"NOTE: If you already an older version installed, you can simply replace your old kmttg.pl file with the new one in this zip file"

Still an awesome program and deserving of bump...


----------



## ronaldlw

anyone had any luck getting automatic commercial skipping to work better? No luck here.
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## moyekj

ronaldlw said:


> anyone had any luck getting automatic commercial skipping to work better? No luck here.
> Thanks,
> Ron


 The biggest problem is the "comcut" step (which uses mencoder to cut out commercial segments detected by comskip) not keeping audio/video in sync. Is this the problem you are referring to? If so I was not able to find a better automated mpeg editor for doing the cuts. However cutting out commercials with Womble (and I would presume VideoRedo) works fine.


----------



## spudnic

First off, thank you so much for this.

It looks like program names with a splat (*) in them need to be handled by downloading with &#37;2a and replacing them in the PC filename with some other character.

Case in point, M*A*S*H.

Just a head's up.


----------



## moyekj

spudnic said:


> First off, thank you so much for this.
> 
> It looks like program names with a splat (*) in them need to be handled by downloading with %2a and replacing them in the PC filename with some other character.
> 
> Case in point, M*A*S*H.
> 
> Just a head's up.


 Thanks for reporting it. I'm on extended vacation right now but will look into it when I get back.


----------



## moyekj

------------------
v0.4h (07/13/2008)
------------------
BUG FIX:
* Shows with '*' characters in the name would not download with kmttg.
The characters are now dropped from the file name in order to prevent
problems.


----------



## spudnic

Excellent, thank you. 

I've looked around a bit but haven't found this. Is there a way to queue up a list of programs to push to tivo rather than initiating it from NP?


----------



## moyekj

spudnic said:


> Excellent, thank you.
> 
> I've looked around a bit but haven't found this. Is there a way to queue up a list of programs to push to tivo rather than initiating it from NP?


 For pushing programs to Tivo you have to use a different program such as pyTivo or Tivo Desktop. kmttg is for pulling files only. TD 2.6.1 has auto-push capabilities and I believe some branches of pyTivo also recently added that capability.


----------



## moyekj

Minor enhancement useful for those with lots of stuff on their Tivos.

------------------
v0.4i (08/01/2008)
------------------
ENHANCEMENT:
* Prints statistics for total number of shows, space and time after obtaining
Now Playing List from a Tivo.


----------



## Prestond

Kevin,
I love this program. I use this a couple of times a week, I thought it deserves a bounce for KUDOs to you for this...you should add a Donate icon on your website!
Thanks again...


----------



## moyekj

Prestond said:


> Kevin,
> I love this program. I use this a couple of times a week, I thought it deserves a bounce for KUDOs to you for this...you should add a Donate icon on your website!
> Thanks again...


 Thanks! I'm using it every week still as well so that is payment enough.


----------



## jmpage2

Kevin,

Thanks very very much for writing this perl script, as it seems to be just the ticket for me, running Windows Home Server as the only server box in my home network.

I was looking for weeks for a way to download and then play back my .Tivo files from my Tivo in a fashion that would be easy and seamless with my WHS box.

I do have a few questions which I'm not completely clear on from scanning this thread.

1. It looks like there is an option to run the auto transfers as a service, with a timer value for when to fetch the programs. Is there a way to provide schedule information? I would like to make it only grab my recordings when my network is fairly idle.

2. How does your script handle duplicates? I have noticed my Tivo seems to do a lot of duplicate recordings and I would prefer not to have to manually do a lot of cleanup if there's a way to tell it simply not to transfer something already in the repository directory.

3. Are the output .mpg files a lot more compact than the original .tivo files? At this time I only plan on playing back with my .tivo so I don't need FFMPEG conversion, but I would do it if it saved a lot of space. I've noticed that a single 1hr long HD program is over 3GB in size! Yikes!

Thanks again!

Jason.


----------



## moyekj

jmpage2 said:


> 1. It looks like there is an option to run the auto transfers as a service, with a timer value for when to fetch the programs. Is there a way to provide schedule information? I would like to make it only grab my recordings when my network is fairly idle.


You could use the batch mode option (kmttg.pl -b) (instead of service mode) and use a scheduler to fire off the script in batch mode on a schedule of your choosing. In batch mode your Tivos are checked only once for matching programs to auto-download and once the downloads and whatever actions you specified to perform on them complete then the program exits.



> 2. How does your script handle duplicates? I have noticed my Tivo seems to do a lot of duplicate recordings and I would prefer not to have to manually do a lot of cleanup if there's a way to tell it simply not to transfer something already in the repository directory.


 If you create an auto.history file alongside kmttg.pl then that file is updated each time a download successfully completes with the ProgramId of the download show. That file is consulted before downloading a show and if ProgramId match then the download is skipped. I don't use auto/batch mode much at all and I noticed a while back that for some shows (like O'Reilly factor) the ProgramId is the same every time for different episodes which I thought was unusual, so this may need some work to find a more unique identifier.



> 3. Are the output .mpg files a lot more compact than the original .tivo files? At this time I only plan on playing back with my .tivo so I don't need FFMPEG conversion, but I would do it if it saved a lot of space. I've noticed that a single 1hr long HD program is over 3GB in size! Yikes!


 The resulting unencrypted .mpg files are almost the same size as the originally downloaded .TiVo file - some encryption and metadata infromation are stripped out so .mpg is a little smaller but not by much.


----------



## jmpage2

Thanks very much, I will do some experimenting with some of this and see how things go.

The best part of all of this is that I can finally delete off some of the shows I've been "Saving" on my Tivo!


----------



## jmpage2

One comment I can make right now is that Tivo HD is slow as hell in file transfers. I'm seeing about 3GB/hr over 100Mb wired LAN.

Man, that's slow.

By comparison I regularly move 30 megabytes a SECOND to the same server from other devices on the network.


----------



## ronaldlw

Hey, I'm still loving this script! It really works great for me. I just wish i could get the auto commercial skipping to work right!

One thing i just noticed that is an issue for me is that some shows just have simple titles, "Funniest Pets and People" for example. They don't have any other info in the title that is unique to each show. Because of this only one show ever gets downloaded since the script decides that all the other episodes with the same name are the same episode. Also, I can't go in and manually initiate the transfer either, since that part checks the log and decides the same thing. Is there any way you could add an option on a per show basis to "download all shows" or something? also it would be nice to be able to force processing in the gui even if there is a match in the log already.

Thanks!!

Ron


----------



## jmpage2

Is there an easy way to debug the script if auto-archiving doesn't appear to be working? I manually ran my auto-archive jobs on 8/30 and no shows have been downloaded since that date, even though the Tivo has several with matching titles.


----------



## moyekj

ronaldlw said:


> Hey, I'm still loving this script! It really works great for me. I just wish i could get the auto commercial skipping to work right!
> 
> One thing i just noticed that is an issue for me is that some shows just have simple titles, "Funniest Pets and People" for example. They don't have any other info in the title that is unique to each show. Because of this only one show ever gets downloaded since the script decides that all the other episodes with the same name are the same episode. Also, I can't go in and manually initiate the transfer either, since that part checks the log and decides the same thing. Is there any way you could add an option on a per show basis to "download all shows" or something? also it would be nice to be able to force processing in the gui even if there is a match in the log already.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Ron


 How do you have your tivoFileNameFormat configured? The standard/default name is [title]_[wday]_[month]_[mday] such that recordings on different days get a different name.


----------



## moyekj

jmpage2 said:


> Is there an easy way to debug the script if auto-archiving doesn't appear to be working? I manually ran my auto-archive jobs on 8/30 and no shows have been downloaded since that date, even though the Tivo has several with matching titles.


 I think for some shows ProgramId is not unique for each episode so once you have that ProgramId in the auto.history file then no further episodes are downloaded. If that's the issue then as a workaround you can remove auto.history before starting auto downloads. You can look at auto.log file to see what happened (why nothing recorded).


----------



## lrhorer

jmpage2 said:


> One comment I can make right now is that Tivo HD is slow as hell in file transfers. I'm seeing about 3GB/hr over 100Mb wired LAN.
> 
> Man, that's slow.


Although the THD is no racehorse, it should not be that slow. That's less than 7 Mbps. I don't have any trouble transferring up to 18 Mbps via MRV and 15 Mbps or better via TTG. FTP transfers sometimes peak at nearly 45 Mbps.



jmpage2 said:


> By comparison I regularly move 30 megabytes a SECOND to the same server from other devices on the network.


Not over a 100M connection, you don't. That's 240Mbps, and the absolute maximum possible on a 100M Ethernet connection with a 1508 byte MTU is 96 Mbps. Realistically, 80 Mbps is about the most one would ever see unless giant frames are enabled, no matter how fast the computers at each end are. Transferring server to server over a 1000M link, I've been able to transfer up to a total of 500Mbps in and out of my video server, but that doesn't help the transfers in or out of the TiVos.


----------



## nowakezone

Can you tell me the encoder arguments command line for a ipod mp4 file?


----------



## moyekj

nowakezone said:


> Can you tell me the encoder arguments command line for a ipod mp4 file?


 for ffmpeg, here's an example:
-i INPUT -f mp4 -vcodec libxvid -maxrate 1000 -qmin 3 -qmax 5 -bufsize 4096 -g 300 -acodec libfaac -s 320x240 -ab 128 -b 400 OUTPUT


----------



## jmpage2

lrhorer said:


> Although the THD is no racehorse, it should not be that slow. That's less than 7 Mbps. I don't have any trouble transferring up to 18 Mbps via MRV and 15 Mbps or better via TTG. FTP transfers sometimes peak at nearly 45 Mbps.
> 
> Not over a 100M connection, you don't. That's 240Mbps, and the absolute maximum possible on a 100M Ethernet connection with a 1508 byte MTU is 96 Mbps. Realistically, 80 Mbps is about the most one would ever see unless giant frames are enabled, no matter how fast the computers at each end are. Transferring server to server over a 1000M link, I've been able to transfer up to a total of 500Mbps in and out of my video server, but that doesn't help the transfers in or out of the TiVos.


When my downloads finished it showed that for most programs I was getting an average of 8mbps for the transfers. I have the Tivo HD hooked up to a 10/100 netgear switch and then on to a gigabit switch in my basement (most of my other devices are gigabit devices). I suppose it's possible that some other device is dragging things down but I do routinely see 30-40 MB/s transfers over gig-e on the same network.

I will see if there's a log that will help with debugging the transfers. I don't think it's a unique showID problem since I just got the script installed.


----------



## lrhorer

jmpage2 said:


> When my downloads finished it showed that for most programs I was getting an average of 8mbps for the transfers.


That's pretty slow. One thing which will help a lot is whenever the Tivo is not actively recording, set it to channels you do not receive, and do not play a program from the NPL. That way the TiVo won't be busy recording stuff. Recording two 1080i HD programs and watching a previously recorded program while transferring stuff to the network will slow down the network transfer a lot - maybe 50% or more.


----------



## jmpage2

lrhorer said:


> That's pretty slow. One thing which will help a lot is whenever the Tivo is not actively recording, set it to channels you do not receive, and do not play a program from the NPL. That way the TiVo won't be busy recording stuff. Recording two 1080i HD programs and watching a previously recorded program while transferring stuff to the network will slow down the network transfer a lot - maybe 50% or more.


I transferred over 100GB so I had an opportunity to review the file transfers over a 24+ hour period of time (I think it actually ended up taking something like 36 hours to transfer that 100GB).

It didn't matter whether the Tivo was idle or recording or playing back a program, the transfers were always in the 7-9mbps range, usually around the lower side of that range.


----------



## jmpage2

moyekj said:


> I think for some shows ProgramId is not unique for each episode so once you have that ProgramId in the auto.history file then no further episodes are downloaded. If that's the issue then as a workaround you can remove auto.history before starting auto downloads. You can look at auto.log file to see what happened (why nothing recorded).


Kevin,

I don't seem to have an auto.history file. For some reason I have not gotten any auto recordings since starting the service, yet if I run the auto jobs from a window in kmttg it works fine.

This is the auto.ini file in my directory;

# kmttg auto.ini file
<check_tivos_interval>
1440

<dryrun>
0

<metadata>
0

<decrypt>
0

<comskip>
0

<comcut>
0

<encode>
0

star trek

good eats

futurama

Any problems that could explain this? I've tried restarting the service a few times also and so far it doesn't seem to have straightened anything out.


----------



## moyekj

jmpage2, there should be an auto.log file with a record of what it tried to do. If there isn't one that means it's not running for some reason...


----------



## jmpage2

moyekj said:


> jmpage2, there should be an auto.log file with a record of what it tried to do. If there isn't one that means it's not running for some reason...


No auto.log is there, but the service is running with the config I posted above. Is there anything further that can be done to debug it?


----------



## moyekj

jmpage2 said:


> No auto.log is there, but the service is running with the config I posted above. Is there anything further that can be done to debug it?


 Please go through the documentation starting at:
http://members.cox.net/kevin.moye/kmttg/docs/kmttg.html#KMTTG_AUTO_TRANSFERS
As mentioned the Windows Service mode is experimental and I have not had confirmation from anyone running Vista that it works. I think if you are on Vista you need to have admin privileges to run but not having Vista myself I can't debug on that platform. To me it sounds like the service is not running at all in your case, so you have to take a look at the service setup using various Windows utils.
I think a better, more reliable option is to use the batch mode (perl kmttg.pl -b) along with Windows scheduler. That way you can schedule kmttg to run at intervals of your choosing and without relying on service mode for it to work.


----------



## jmpage2

moyekj said:


> Please go through the documentation starting at:
> http://members.cox.net/kevin.moye/kmttg/docs/kmttg.html#KMTTG_AUTO_TRANSFERS
> As mentioned the Windows Service mode is experimental and I have not had confirmation from anyone running Vista that it works. I think if you are on Vista you need to have admin privileges to run but not having Vista myself I can't debug on that platform. To me it sounds like the service is not running at all in your case, so you have to take a look at the service setup using various Windows utils.
> I think a better, more reliable option is to use the batch mode (perl kmttg.pl -b) along with Windows scheduler. That way you can schedule kmttg to run at intervals of your choosing and without relying on service mode for it to work.


The service is actually running with Windows Home Server (based on Windows Server 2003).

Other WHS users pointed me in this direction and said that this worked, I will check to make sure the service is installed with administrator permissions.


----------



## jmpage2

moyekj said:


> Please go through the documentation starting at:
> http://members.cox.net/kevin.moye/kmttg/docs/kmttg.html#KMTTG_AUTO_TRANSFERS
> As mentioned the Windows Service mode is experimental and I have not had confirmation from anyone running Vista that it works. I think if you are on Vista you need to have admin privileges to run but not having Vista myself I can't debug on that platform. To me it sounds like the service is not running at all in your case, so you have to take a look at the service setup using various Windows utils.
> I think a better, more reliable option is to use the batch mode (perl kmttg.pl -b) along with Windows scheduler. That way you can schedule kmttg to run at intervals of your choosing and without relying on service mode for it to work.


OK, it's fixed. Looks like when the service was added it took default service permissions which aren't going to cut it in many cases. I don't recall seeing a place in the setup to put the user parameters in for the service instance.

Reset it to run as administrator and re-started the service and it just downloaded everything on the Tivo that was waiting for download.

Kevin, is there any way to run the .mpg conversion as a command line batch job on files that I already downloaded as .tivo files without conversion?


----------



## moyekj

jmpage2 said:


> OK, it's fixed. Looks like when the service was added it took default service permissions which aren't going to cut it in many cases. I don't recall seeing a place in the setup to put the user parameters in for the service instance.
> 
> Reset it to run as administrator and re-started the service and it just downloaded everything on the Tivo that was waiting for download.
> 
> Kevin, is there any way to run the .mpg conversion as a command line batch job on files that I already downloaded as .tivo files without conversion?


 Good to hear. For converting a bunch of .tivo files you can simply go to FILES mode (in configuration turn on Enable File Browser), hit the Add Files... button and use the browser to add all the .TiVo files you want to convert. Then make sure the Decrypt .TiVo option is enabled, select all the files in the list and click START JOBS to convert them.


----------



## jmpage2

moyekj said:


> Good to hear. For converting a bunch of .tivo files you can simply go to FILES mode (in configuration turn on Enable File Browser), hit the Add Files... button and use the browser to add all the .TiVo files you want to convert. Then make sure the Decrypt .TiVo option is enabled, select all the files in the list and click START JOBS to convert them.


Thanks again Kevin, that worked a treat (and wasn't quite as clear from the online documentation).

A very minor request if you are entertaining ideas on ways of enhancing an already excellent program.

It would be helpful to specify an output directory for not only encoded video but also the .mpg video files produced when the .tivo files are converted. This would be helpful so that the output .mpg files and the source .tivo files could be automatically sorted into separate directories for different media players, servers, sharing, etc.


----------



## ronaldlw

Noticed that kmttg has problems with the \ char in a title.

Also, is there any chance you could add "seriesTitle" and "description" and "episodeTitle" as separate choices in the file naming? so that i could format the file as:

[seriesTitle] - [episodeNumber] - [episodeTitle] - [description]

to give something like this for example:

Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles - 201 - Samson and Delilah - Shaken by the Jeep explosion, John's 16th birthday forces him to face the reality of his destiny alone; Agent Ellison confronts his faith.avi

that way in a directory all the episodes will be sorted correctly according to show and then episode order. Obviously the description makes the file names pretty long, so that might not be a good choice, but at least it could be an option.

Thanks!
Ron


----------



## moyekj

------------------
v0.4j (09/09/2008)
------------------
ENHANCEMENTS:
* Added configuration options for separate .TiVo, .mpg, and encoded file
locations. These paths are now all defined separately. If you don't
re-run configuration they all default to being the same.
* Added [mainTitle], [episodeTitle] and [description] templates for default
file name building.

FIX:
* Non-path related '\' characters are now dropped from file name.


----------



## jmpage2

moyekj said:


> ------------------
> v0.4j (09/09/2008)
> ------------------
> ENHANCEMENTS:
> * Added configuration options for separate .TiVo, .mpg, and encoded file
> locations. These paths are now all defined separately. If you don't
> re-run configuration they all default to being the same.
> * Added [mainTitle], [episodeTitle] and [description] templates for default
> file name building.
> 
> FIX:
> * Non-path related '\' characters are now dropped from file name.


You rock man!

I will try to test out the path enhancements later today.


----------



## jmpage2

One more question as I go and put the new version in. Is there the ability to specify different options for different recordings? In other words can I convert one program to .mpg and do comcut and have a different program not use these options and just get downloaded in .tivo format?


----------



## moyekj

jmpage2 said:


> One more question as I go and put the new version in. Is there the ability to specify different options for different recordings? In other words can I convert one program to .mpg and do comcut and have a different program not use these options and just get downloaded in .tivo format?


 Manually yes. Select the 1st show and enable/disable the options you want and then run, then select the 2nd show and enable/disable the options you want and then run (you can do so while other show is already processing). If you are talking about auto mode then the answer is no.


----------



## jmpage2

Kevin is famous, his program has been detailed on lifehacker

http://lifehacker.com/5048824/decrypt-and-remove-commercials-from-tivo-recordings-in-one-step

Mods, maybe this thread being sticky is in order!


----------



## ellinj

Just found this thread. Website no worky. Anyone know what's up?


----------



## moyekj

ellinj said:


> Just found this thread. Website no worky. Anyone know what's up?


 Not working for me either. I've been meaning to switch over to Google Code anyway since Cox is unreliable and has a 10MB cap on web space. In a little while I'll post the URL for new host location.


----------



## moyekj

OK, still work in progress on the web site but you can download from here now instead:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/


----------



## benraymond

Great program, learning about it.

Newbie question, When we talk about encoding, ffmpeg or such, will that encode properly for iPhone/iPod?

If so, any way to change/tweak the settings?

Thanks

Ben


----------



## moyekj

benraymond said:


> Great program, learning about it.
> 
> Newbie question, When we talk about encoding, ffmpeg or such, will that encode properly for iPhone/iPod?
> 
> If so, any way to change/tweak the settings?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ben


 You need to change the default encoding arguments. See this post for an example:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6647555#post6647555

At some point I'll probably just define pre-defined templates for certain popular devices such as Ipod, PS3, etc. to make things easier. With the current implementation though it's very flexible and wide open - you can define your own script to do the encoding.


----------



## gshakhn

Would it be possible to add the Original Air Date as one of the options for the file name? I'm recording some reruns that don't have Episode Numbers, but I'd like to keep them ordered by their original air date so I can watch them in proper order.

e.g.
Scrubs_2002_10_31_My_Big_Brother.mpg


I just got a TiVo a week ago, and this program is already invaluable in saving room on the TiVo. Thank you for all the hard work!


----------



## moyekj

gshakhn said:


> Would it be possible to add the Original Air Date as one of the options for the file name? I'm recording some reruns that don't have Episode Numbers, but I'd like to keep them ordered by their original air date so I can watch them in proper order.
> 
> e.g.
> Scrubs_2002_10_31_My_Big_Brother.mpg
> 
> I just got a TiVo a week ago, and this program is already invaluable in saving room on the TiVo. Thank you for all the hard work!


 Unfortunately Original Air Date information is not available directly from the Now Playing List xml URL (only CaptureDate is available). To get that type of information requires running and processing a separate URL for each show which would be time-consuming to perform and slow down the Now Playing List retrieval. I suppose it's possible instead of collecting information at Now Playing List retrieval time for every show to collect it later only for shows actually selected for processing, but that would entail a fair bit of extra coding to accomplish. So the answer is yes, it would be possible, but would require a fair bit of work to do so.


----------



## mrmike

Is there any plan to cache NPL info locally?


----------



## moyekj

mrmike said:


> Is there any plan to cache NPL info locally?


 Please elaborate?


----------



## W Auggie H

Dumb question: I have installed ActivePerl and KMTTG components as described, when I double-click on the kmttg.pl file I only see a quick flash of a command window. No GUI. I have not used ActivePerl before, and the install seemed to run fine. Any thoughts?


----------



## pjknight9

W Auggie H said:


> Dumb question: I have installed ActivePerl and KMTTG components as described, when I double-click on the kmttg.pl file I only see a quick flash of a command window. No GUI. I have not used ActivePerl before, and the install seemed to run fine. Any thoughts?


Not a dumb question at all. Make sure you check the readme as I had this same issue and was missing the TK package. The Readme shows how to install that. I can't wait to try this program out after I get my Tivos installed tomorrow (stupid Verizon Fios makes you wait for a technician to install the CableCard).


----------



## jmpage2

W Auggie H said:


> Dumb question: I have installed ActivePerl and KMTTG components as described, when I double-click on the kmttg.pl file I only see a quick flash of a command window. No GUI. I have not used ActivePerl before, and the install seemed to run fine. Any thoughts?


It sounds like Perl is not working correctly. When I run KMTTG there is a DOS window running Perl in the background that shows all of the things KMTTG is doing behind the scenes.

Remove Perl and re-install it very carefully reading the instructions. Make sure you are loading packages and running scripts as an Administrator on your box.


----------



## W Auggie H

jmpage2 said:


> It sounds like Perl is not working correctly. When I run KMTTG there is a DOS window running Perl in the background that shows all of the things KMTTG is doing behind the scenes.
> 
> Remove Perl and re-install it very carefully reading the instructions. Make sure you are loading packages and running scripts as an Administrator on your box.


When I install ActivePerl it seems I can't run the GUI? I uninstalled and reinstalled The ActivePerl 5.10.0.1004 for Windows 64-bit (x64) and there is no option in program files to run PPM. So I ran it from the command line and I get this:

C:\Perl64>ppm gui
The PPM graphical interface is not available for this Perl installation.
Run 'ppm help' to learn how to use this program as a command line tool.​


----------



## mrmike

moyekj said:


> Please elaborate?


Say I have 3 TiVos. If I switch between them, it appears to re-fetch the NPL each time. It would be nice if that data was cached with some sort of time-out (30 minutes maybe, or make it a config) so that you could browse more quickly. It would also give you the data for browsing a combined list as an added bonus.


----------



## jmpage2

W Auggie H said:


> When I install ActivePerl it seems I can't run the GUI? I uninstalled and reinstalled The ActivePerl 5.10.0.1004 for Windows 64-bit (x64) and there is no option in program files to run PPM. So I ran it from the command line and I get this:
> 
> C:\Perl64>ppm gui
> The PPM graphical interface is not available for this Perl installation.
> Run 'ppm help' to learn how to use this program as a command line tool.​


Well, Perl 5.10 is part of your problem, as noted in the instructions Perl 5.10 does not have all of the binaries needed for the KMTTG script.

You will need Perl 5.8, the version you need is linked and explained in the install instructions.


----------



## pjknight9

jmpage2 said:


> Well, Perl 5.10 is part of your problem, as noted in the instructions Perl 5.10 does not have all of the binaries needed for the KMTTG script.
> 
> You will need Perl 5.8, the version you need is linked and explained in the install instructions.


But if you install the TK package, it works fine. I set it up last night with 5.10. Look at the readme, it will guide you.


----------



## W Auggie H

Well for a reason I can't explain at the moment the 64-bit version doesn't install the GUI. I am trying the 32-bit version now to see if that helps.


----------



## W Auggie H

pjknight9 said:


> But if you install the TK package, it works fine. I set it up last night with 5.10. Look at the readme, it will guide you.


Yes, but the instructions to install the TK package include using the PPM which is not present in my 64-bit install of either version of ActivePerl. I just installed the 32-bit version and PPM is now there.


----------



## moyekj

W Auggie H said:


> When I install ActivePerl it seems I can't run the GUI? I uninstalled and reinstalled The ActivePerl 5.10.0.1004 for Windows 64-bit (x64) and there is no option in program files to run PPM.


 I have Windows Vista 64 bit and run the 32 bit version of Perl v5.10.0.1004 which has the Perl Package Manager GUI. I usually try and avoid the 64 bit binaries when possible.
EDIT: I guess my response was posted a little late but I'll leave it anyway.


----------



## W Auggie H

moyekj said:


> I have Windows Vista 64 bit and run the 32 bit version of Perl v5.10.0.1004 which has the Perl Package Manager GUI. I usually try and avoid the 64 bit binaries when possible.
> EDIT: I guess my response was posted a little late but I'll leave it anyway.


Totally fine. I am new to 64-bit so I thought I would give it a try. Got it working now and I am in process of downloading my first show. So far so good. Thanks.


----------



## jmpage2

pjknight9 said:


> But if you install the TK package, it works fine. I set it up last night with 5.10. Look at the readme, it will guide you.


Yes, you are correct, but from reading back it seems that this one has caught people on more than one occasion, they install the 5.10 but not the TK.


----------



## W Auggie H

jmpage2 said:


> Yes, you are correct, but from reading back it seems that this one has caught people on more than one occasion, they install the 5.10 but not the TK.


That is very true I read that as well. That is why I thought it was strange that when I went looking for the PPM, it wasn't there. Anyway, I installed the 32-bit version and I am up and running now.


----------



## W Auggie H

Next question: How do I keep the audio and video in sync when using the comskip and or comcut? 

My first test was with "The Daily Show" and I used all of the options available like Create Metadata, Decrypt, Comskip, Comcut, and encode. After the first commercial skip/cut I noticed the audio out of sync. Is this common or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## W Auggie H

W Auggie H said:


> Next question: How do I keep the audio and video in sync when using the comskip and or comcut?
> 
> My first test was with "The Daily Show" and I used all of the options available like Create Metadata, Decrypt, Comskip, Comcut, and encode. After the first commercial skip/cut I noticed the audio out of sync. Is this common or am I doing something wrong?


Sorry, just read the manual and found this:


> Run comcut
> mencoder is used if you select the comcut option in kmttg to automatically cut out commercial segments detected by comskip.
> NOTE: You are better off using an mpeg2 editor if you want precise cuts and in sync audio/video. The combination of comskip and comcut can work well for some shows but not well at all for others. On occasion I find mencoder can produce out of sync audio/video files.


----------



## jmpage2

I'm glad you are up and running, this is a great program and resource for Tivo owners!

Kevin, is there any possibility that a future version can include the ability to provide different options for different programs that are automatically downloaded?


----------



## moyekj

jmpage2 said:


> Kevin, is there any possibility that a future version can include the ability to provide different options for different programs that are automatically downloaded?


 I'll have to think about it as it complicates setup quite a bit. Another possibility I don't know if you've considered is you could setup additional kmttg installations each with different configuration options, so as long as you don't run kmttg as a service that may be a way to accomplish what you want with current version. Of course you have to be careful not to run 2 or more sessions at same time downloading from same Tivos since that will create problems, so depending on what exactly you are thinking about that may or may not be a good workaround.


----------



## jmpage2

moyekj said:


> I'll have to think about it as it complicates setup quite a bit. Another possibility I don't know if you've considered is you could setup additional kmttg installations each with different configuration options, so as long as you don't run kmttg as a service that may be a way to accomplish what you want with current version. Of course you have to be careful not to run 2 or more sessions at same time downloading from same Tivos since that will create problems, so depending on what exactly you are thinking about that may or may not be a good workaround.


I've done a limited amount of programming so I can appreciate that. Here's a suggestion for another possible enhancement that might not be quite as difficult.

Would it be possible to specify multiple decoding lines/options for the MPG ffmpeg as part of manual or automatic downloads?

For example, it would be nice to be able to have my automatic downloads get coded with the default ffmpeg options that you've specified (for playback on the Tivo, PC, etc) as well as a compact MP4 version for playback on an ipod. Both versions could be decoded prior to the deletion of the .tivo file and could just have the different extensions/path/etc?


----------



## moyekj

jmpage2 said:


> I've done a limited amount of programming so I can appreciate that. Here's a suggestion for another possible enhancement that might not be quite as difficult.
> 
> Would it be possible to specify multiple decoding lines/options for the MPG ffmpeg as part of manual or automatic downloads?
> 
> For example, it would be nice to be able to have my automatic downloads get coded with the default ffmpeg options that you've specified (for playback on the Tivo, PC, etc) as well as a compact MP4 version for playback on an ipod. Both versions could be decoded prior to the deletion of the .tivo file and could just have the different extensions/path/etc?


 That's the beauty of the current implementation. You can specify the encoder as any batch script you want and use the INPUT & OUTPUT keywords as arguments to the script. Then of course within the script you can do whatever you like including multiple ffmpeg encodings, double-pass encodings, etc.

Also, even if you don't do need re-encoding you can still use the encoding step as an opportunity to run a post-processing script of some kind, perhaps to move files to different folders or whatever else you may want to do.


----------



## jmpage2

moyekj said:


> That's the beauty of the current implementation. You can specify the encoder as any batch script you want and use the INPUT & OUTPUT keywords as arguments to the script. Then of course within the script you can do whatever you like including multiple ffmpeg encodings, double-pass encodings, etc.
> 
> Also, even if you don't do need re-encoding you can still use the encoding step as an opportunity to run a post-processing script of some kind, perhaps to move files to different folders or whatever else you may want to do.


Ah, I see. So if I'm understanding correctly then I can specify my script name in the "decoder arguments" line and then just call my script that does my own personal decoder steps.


----------



## moyekj

jmpage2 said:


> Ah, I see. So if I'm understanding correctly then I can specify my script name in the "decoder arguments" line and then just call my script that does my own personal decoder steps.


 Not quite. The full path to your script should go in the "encoder" slot and script arguments in the "encoder args" slot.


----------



## jmpage2

moyekj said:


> Not quite. The full path to your script should go in the "encoder" slot and script arguments in the "encoder args" slot.


Okey dokey I will give that a try later today and hopefully does the trick!


----------



## tbigman

first off, thanks for the great program. I am having one glitch that I hope you can help me solve. I am running kmttg under linux and it is working fine except for when it try's to run comskip. I get the following error: *ERROR* comskip binary not found: c:\windows\comskip - I am using the windows version of comskip under wine and from the command line it works great. It produces a *.edl file that I can then go back into kmttg and run the comcut and that works great. so I am trying to find out what to put on the configuration line to get kmttg to call comskip using wine? I can't be the only one right?


----------



## jmpage2

Are you even allowed to call a Windows path name from under Linux? I'm not sure that it will ever work (to call a WINE executable from within a Linux shell environment). You should just get the Linux binaries and have them installed as mentioned in the installation instructions. I haven't tried the Linux version yet but I don't imagine it would be too difficult to set up.


----------



## moyekj

tbigman said:


> first off, thanks for the great program. I am having one glitch that I hope you can help me solve. I am running kmttg under linux and it is working fine except for when it try's to run comskip. I get the following error: *ERROR* comskip binary not found: c:\windows\comskip - I am using the windows version of comskip under wine and from the command line it works great. It produces a *.edl file that I can then go back into kmttg and run the comcut and that works great. so I am trying to find out what to put on the configuration line to get kmttg to call comskip using wine? I can't be the only one right?


 I've never used Wine before but I would think somewhere you need to call Wine as the main executable followed by the windows binary you wish to invoke (in this case comskip.exe). What's the exact command you use on linux command line that works?


----------



## tbigman

moyekj said:


> I've never used Wine before but I would think somewhere you need to call Wine as the main executable followed by the windows binary you wish to invoke (in this case comskip.exe). What's the exact command you use on linux command line that works?


Thanks for the quick response:

the command from the linux terminal is this:

wine comskip "nameofshow.mpg"


----------



## tbigman

jmpage2 said:


> Are you even allowed to call a Windows path name from under Linux? I'm not sure that it will ever work (to call a WINE executable from within a Linux shell environment). You should just get the Linux binaries and have them installed as mentioned in the installation instructions. I haven't tried the Linux version yet but I don't imagine it would be too difficult to set up.


I have not been able to find the linux binaries. if you know where they are can you send me a link? I did find the source with a version that runs on a mac. but when I run the make file, it dumps errors about ppc and then stops. I don't know enough yet to edit the files to work on my setup. not a noob, but also not a progamer.


----------



## moyekj

tbigman said:


> Thanks for the quick response:
> 
> the command from the linux terminal is this:
> 
> wine comskip "nameofshow.mpg"


 In kmttg config what are you entering for comskip path? Make sure you give the full path to wine followed by a space followed by comskip (assuming wine knows where to find comskip).


----------



## tbigman

moyekj said:


> In kmttg config what are you entering for comskip path? Make sure you give the full path to wine followed by a space followed by comskip (assuming wine knows where to find comskip).


I was not giving the full path: so I changed it to:

/usr/bin/wine /home/john/Media/Downloads/kmttg/comskip.exe 
and get the following error:
*ERROR* comskip binary not found: /usr/bin/wine /home/john/Media/Downloads/kmttg/comskip.exe

so then I put comskip.exe in the wine windows\system dir and changed the path in kmttg to:
/usr/bin/wine comskip
and get the following error:
*ERROR* comskip binary not found: /usr/bin/wine comskip

so is there a linux version of comskip? I wold just rather use it if it's available.


----------



## moyekj

tbigman said:


> so is there a linux version of comskip? I wold just rather use it if it's available.


 You have to build from source. You can obtain the source with svn:
svn checkout svn://svn.kaashoek.com
However my brief attempts to build it under cygwin failed and I don't see instructions anywhere how to build it.


----------



## moyekj

tbigman said:


> I was not giving the full path: so I changed it to:
> 
> /usr/bin/wine /home/john/Media/Downloads/kmttg/comskip.exe
> and get the following error:
> *ERROR* comskip binary not found: /usr/bin/wine /home/john/Media/Downloads/kmttg/comskip.exe
> 
> so then I put comskip.exe in the wine windows\system dir and changed the path in kmttg to:
> /usr/bin/wine comskip
> and get the following error:
> *ERROR* comskip binary not found: /usr/bin/wine comskip
> 
> so is there a linux version of comskip? I wold just rather use it if it's available.


 Thinking about it some more I have a better idea. Make a "wrapper" comskip script that calls wine. Example, make a "comskip" shell script (make sure it's set to executable) that looks something like:


Code:


#!/bin/sh
/usr/bin/wine /home/john/Media/Downloads/kmttg/comskip.exe [email protected]

Make sure shell script is executable (chmod +x comskip)
Then enter full path to above shell script as comskip path and that should work.


----------



## tbigman

moyekj said:


> Thinking about it some more I have a better idea. Make a "wrapper" comskip script that calls wine. Example, make a "comskip" shell script (make sure it's set to executable) that looks something like:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> /usr/bin/wine /home/john/Media/Downloads/kmttg/comskip.exe [email protected]
> 
> Make sure shell script is executable (chmod +x comskip)
> Then enter full path to above shell script as comskip path and that should work.


well, it's better. at least now it launches comskip: but I think there is a problem if there is a space in the title of the show. see error:

>> SCANNING FOR COMMERCIALS IN /home/john/Media/Downloads/kmttg/Smallville - Odyssey_Thu_Sep_18.mpg ...
"/home/john/Media/Downloads/kmttg/comskip" --ini "/home/john/Media/Downloads/kmttg/comskip.ini" "/home/john/Media/Downloads/kmttg/Smallville - Odyssey_Thu_Sep_18.mpg"
*ERROR* comskip failed (exit code: 2) - check above /home/john/Media/Downloads/kmttg/comskip command
Comskip 0.79.48, made using:

mpeg2dec-0.4.1-cvs - by Michel Lespinasse <[email protected]> and Aaron Holtzman

I ran kmttg in terminal to see if there was a clue as to what happened and got this:
Errors:
ComSkip: excess parameter "Odyssey_Thu_Sep_18.mpg"

so it looks like we need to wrap the show name in " quotes " if there is a space right?
is there a simple way to do that with the script you posted?

thank you so much for taking the time to teach me some new stuff.

I am going to pick a show with no spaces or remove the title from the download and see if it works. I will post back my results.

I changed the way the files are auto named to : [mainTitle]_[episodeTitle] and have started a test download/decrypt/comskip/comcut and will see what happens.


----------



## moyekj

I think the problem is comskip is identifying the '-' after Smallville as a command line switch. A simplified file name without a '-' maybe will work.


----------



## moyekj

New version just released. If you use the FILES mode and files with .mpeg extension there is a critical fix in this release:

------------------
v0.4k (09/21/2008)
------------------
ENHANCEMENTS:
* Added configuration option for separate mpeg cut path (for comcut step).

FIX:
* Fixed unintentional deletion of file with .mpeg suffix in FILES mode


----------



## tbigman

moyekj said:


> I think the problem is comskip is identifying the '-' after Smallville as a command line switch. A simplified file name without a '-' maybe will work.


Success!

I was able to very simply add the quotes to the comskip script that you posted like this:

#!/bin/sh
/usr/bin/wine comskip.exe "[email protected]"

and that takes care of the spaces in the shows name. I now have it working on Linux Mint 5 Elyssa.

Thank you so much for your program and for your help.


----------



## momanz

Very nice work! I just found this gem and I have been able to get things up and running quickly. I had been using etivo for a couple of years, but after a recent upgrade to vista I've not been able to get etivo working again, so this is a real life saver. For those who are interested I'm using comskip & videoredo to trim out commercials and mencoder to transcode.

I do have a couple of feature requests...

1) Would it be possible to have a directory created for each file downloaded (the downloaded file should be placed in this directory)? The directory name would mirror the file name (minus the extension). This tends to keep things a bit neater since we can store all the post processing files/logs for a given show within its own directory.

2) Give us the ability to select between different encoder parameters for different jobs. That way I could have a batch file for my iphone encodes, another for DIVX transcoding, a third for WMV files I'd like to create, etc. A really flexible way of doing this would be to allow us to select between different batch/script files when queuing up a job. What one could do (and this is what etivo effectively did) is program the ability to register batch files with kmttg and then have the name of the batch files available for selection from a dropdown menu in the UI. 

Anyhow, just a couple ideas on how to improve a really good program.

Thanks again.


----------



## moyekj

mrmike said:


> Say I have 3 TiVos. If I switch between them, it appears to re-fetch the NPL each time. It would be nice if that data was cached with some sort of time-out (30 minutes maybe, or make it a config) so that you could browse more quickly. It would also give you the data for browsing a combined list as an added bonus.


 Thanks for the suggestion - it's especially useful for Tivos with a lot of content where the NPL query can take a while. Next release will have a NPL cache time. Defaults to 10 minutes but you can change in config. There will also be a menu entry to clear cache at any time. Will not support multiple combined Tivo listings as that would entail a lot more work to implement.


----------



## moyekj

momanz said:


> Very nice work! I just found this gem and I have been able to get things up and running quickly. I had been using etivo for a couple of years, but after a recent upgrade to vista I've not been able to get etivo working again, so this is a real life saver. For those who are interested I'm using comskip & videoredo to trim out commercials and mencoder to transcode.
> 
> I do have a couple of feature requests...
> 
> 1) Would it be possible to have a directory created for each file downloaded (the downloaded file should be placed in this directory)? The directory name would mirror the file name (minus the extension). This tends to keep things a bit neater since we can store all the post processing files/logs for a given show within its own directory.
> 
> 2) Give us the ability to select between different encoder parameters for different jobs. That way I could have a batch file for my iphone encodes, another for DIVX transcoding, a third for WMV files I'd like to create, etc. A really flexible way of doing this would be to allow us to select between different batch/script files when queuing up a job. What one could do (and this is what etivo effectively did) is program the ability to register batch files with kmttg and then have the name of the batch files available for selection from a dropdown menu in the UI.
> 
> Anyhow, just a couple ideas on how to improve a really good program.
> 
> Thanks again.


For next release I'm working on capabilities to address both 1) & 2).

For the encoding capability I'm re-working the whole thing to make things easier while more flexible at the same time. Specifically:
- Define an encode folder which contains pre-defined encoding profiles for popular devices such as Ipod, PS3, Xbox, etc. Each profile is a separate file ending in .enc. Each .enc file defines an encoding name, brief description, command and file suffix to use. The command can be any executable (including batch scripts) you like as well as customary ffmpeg and/or mencoder.
- Give user ability to add own custom encoding profiles (simply create your own custom .enc file)
- Encoding profile selection in the GUI (based on all .enc files)
- In auto mode, ability to assign different encoding profiles to each task

This should make the encoding setup much easier and more flexible than it is currently.


----------



## jmpage2

moyekj said:


> For next release I'm working on capabilities to address both 1) & 2).
> 
> For the encoding capability I'm re-working the whole thing to make things easier while more flexible at the same time. Specifically:
> - Define an encode folder which contains pre-defined encoding profiles for popular devices such as Ipod, PS3, Xbox, etc. Each profile is a separate file ending in .enc. Each .enc file defines an encoding name, brief description, command and file suffix to use. The command can be any executable (including batch scripts) you like as well as customary ffmpeg and/or mencoder.
> - Give user ability to add own custom encoding profiles (simply create your own custom .enc file)
> - Encoding profile selection in the GUI (based on all .enc files)
> - In auto mode, ability to assign different encoding profiles to each task
> 
> This should make the encoding setup much easier and more flexible than it is currently.


This is awesome news and will go even further towards cementing your app as THE app for Tivo download and encode for those of us who don't want to deal with Tivo Desktop!


----------



## momanz

moyekj said:


> For next release I'm working on capabilities to address both 1) & 2).
> 
> For the encoding capability I'm re-working the whole thing to make things easier while more flexible at the same time. Specifically:
> - Define an encode folder which contains pre-defined encoding profiles for popular devices such as Ipod, PS3, Xbox, etc. Each profile is a separate file ending in .enc. Each .enc file defines an encoding name, brief description, command and file suffix to use. The command can be any executable (including batch scripts) you like as well as customary ffmpeg and/or mencoder.
> - Give user ability to add own custom encoding profiles (simply create your own custom .enc file)
> - Encoding profile selection in the GUI (based on all .enc files)
> - In auto mode, ability to assign different encoding profiles to each task
> 
> This should make the encoding setup much easier and more flexible than it is currently.


Excellent!!!  Glad to see that you are continuing to develop your app.


----------



## pmrowley

I just started playing with this program, and I'm very impressed with the polish, power, and ease of use! However, when I download and decrypt my .TIVO files from my S3, there is a line on the top of the displayed video, that looks like static. Am I seeing an overscan line that's getting included in the visual area, or do I have something configured incorrectly? 
(Haven't tested this with HD programs; currently downloading one. This behavior is observed on SD programs.) Obviously, I don't see this when watching straight from the S3 on my TV.

Thx,
-P


----------



## mrmike

pmrowley said:


> I just started playing with this program, and I'm very impressed with the polish, power, and ease of use! However, when I download and decrypt my .TIVO files from my S3, there is a line on the top of the displayed video, that looks like static. Am I seeing an overscan line that's getting included in the visual area, or do I have something configured incorrectly?


Most likely you're seeing the VBI data (CC, etc.) which many incorrectly configured broadcast head ends send out in the top video lines since they assume people still overscan. In the current era of 1:1 HDTVs this practice should (if the world is just) die off soon.


----------



## pmrowley

mrmike said:


> Most likely you're seeing the VBI data (CC, etc.) which many incorrectly configured broadcast head ends send out in the top video lines since they assume people still overscan. In the current era of 1:1 HDTVs this practice should (if the world is just) die off soon.


Is there any way to crop the entire MPEG datastream to eliminate that data, or do I just have to live with it? (I would suppose that if I were to burn it to a DVD in its present form, it would disappear if viewed on a TV, since the overscan areas are ignored?)

Thx,
-P


----------



## moyekj

pmrowley said:


> I just started playing with this program, and I'm very impressed with the polish, power, and ease of use! However, when I download and decrypt my .TIVO files from my S3, there is a line on the top of the displayed video, that looks like static. Am I seeing an overscan line that's getting included in the visual area, or do I have something configured incorrectly?
> (Haven't tested this with HD programs; currently downloading one. This behavior is observed on SD programs.) Obviously, I don't see this when watching straight from the S3 on my TV.
> 
> Thx,
> -P


 Yes as mentioned above that is the VBI line. When you play back on your computer often it's 1:1 display with no overscan. My 47" Westinghouse TV (which really is a monitor since it has no tuners) is a 1:1 display with no overscan and as a result for many SD programs (and SD programs on HD channels) I see the top line noise unless I turn on some kind of zoom to crop it out.
For the same program that you extracted to your computer where you are seeing noise if you stream it back to your Tivo (or transfer it back) and play it you won't see the noise on your TV.


----------



## moyekj

pmrowley said:


> Is there any way to crop the entire MPEG datastream to eliminate that data, or do I just have to live with it? (I would suppose that if I were to burn it to a DVD in its present form, it would disappear if viewed on a TV, since the overscan areas are ignored?)
> 
> Thx,
> -P


 You can physically crop it out only by re-encoding and cropping out some of the top lines (can be a lengthy process with some quality degradation), but if your goal is just to view it back on your overscan TV there is no need to do that. As I mentioned above to prove to yourself that's the case you don't even have to burn it to a DVD and then play it back - simply stream it back or transfer it back to your Tivo and play it to see for yourself.


----------



## moyekj

A lot of work and changes went into this update but hopefully it was all worth it. Note that for the encoding profiles I am not able to test them on all the different devices so if you have any of the target devices please try them out and let me know how they work. Also if you have suggestions for additional profiles let me know (and preferrably the ffmpeg command to go with it).
I did quite a bit of testing so hopefully nothing major is broken but with this many changes it's hard to keep on top of and test every condition. Please report any issues here or by email or P.M.

------------------
v0.5a (09/26/2008)
------------------
ENHANCEMENTS:
* Overhauled the encoding setup to make it easier to use as well as more flexible:
- Added pre-defined encoding profiles for Ipod, PS3, Xbox360, PSP, Tivo Streaming
and low and high bitrate H.264.
- Each encoding profile is defined in an "encode" folder with a .enc file extension
- You can add your own or modify existing .enc files to add more profiles
- Added encoding profiles to create Tivo streamable H.264 mpeg4 videos
- Menu entry added for refreshing encoding profiles so you don't have to re-start
kmttg when adding/modifying profiles.

* Overhauled auto downloads setup to allow different tasks
(metadata, decrypt, comskip, comcut, encode) to be defined for each
entry. You can also define different encoding profiles to each as well if you
use the encode option.

* Added an UPDATE button in auto download configuration to allow modifying an
existing entry instead of having to delete it and re-enter it.

* Added "Create sub-folder" option which if enabled will create a separate
sub-folder for each show that is processed. The sub-folder is defined with
same name as the File Naming definition but without any file suffix.

* Added "[/]" keyword to File Naming definition which represents a folder separator
so that you can define custom sub-folders as part of the output files.

* Added Now Playing List caching
- This avoids having to wait to re-download Now Playing List for a Tivo if you have
already downloaded it recently in the same kmttg session.
- Configuration option added to define cache timeout (can specify 0 for no cache)
- Menu entry added to clear all cache

* Included recent version of ffmpeg in win32 tools zip file with more codecs compiled
in as well as ability to encode H.264 + AC3.

===IMPORTANT NOTES AND CONFIGURATION CHANGES===

* For Windows users you should download the kmttg_win32_tools_v0p5.zip package to
get the new version of ffmpeg. Also, since the path to ffmpeg changed you should
adjust your path to ffmpeg in configuration accordingly.

* Because of changes in auto downloads you must re-run auto download configuration
and assign which tasks you want to run for each entry.

* The kmttg zip file now includes an "encode" folder with encoding profiles as well
as a "qt-faststart" folder (see documentation for details on that).


----------



## jmpage2

AWESOME!!!

Thanks so much for taking a lot of time to add the many changes that people like me were requesting.

I will hopefully get the opportunity tomorrow to test a lot of this out. I have an iPod Touch and I think that there are some specific ffmpeg encoding steps for that and the iphone, so I'll see what I can do to test. 

I also have a PS3 that I can test with.

Thanks!


----------



## momanz

Nice work. I spent the better part of this morning learning how to write a simple perl script (dont' know any perl), but i've finally got that sorted. The script calls VideoRedo to cut out commercials (from a comskip detection file) and contains the Mencoder settings I've been using for my encodes. I have noticed that sometimes the UI will freeze if I rapidly switch back and forth between windows. Processing seems to continue I just no longer have access to the interface until the command that is running is completed.

Thanks for implementing the subfolder option it really helps keep things tidy when debugging or if you want to keep any of the temp files / logs for future encodes.

I do have one more suggestion... <grin>
Could you provide an option to prevent a puter from hibernating or going to sleep while an encode or download is in progress? Yes I know I can change my settings manually, but hey, thought I'd ask.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## ghjames

I've now integrated my TIVO videos with my web media server. To simplify the selection and downloading of videos, I've made the following modification to the script. It allows me to auto encode any Tivo video I've marked to "Not Delete", it allows total selective encoding control from the Tivo itself.

# Construct all text to be matched against
my $text = $$entry_ptr{titleOnly};
if ($$entry_ptr{episodeTitle}) {
$text = "$text $$entry_ptr{episodeTitle}";
}
if ($$entry_ptr{description}) {
$text = "$text $$entry_ptr{description}";
}
* if ($$entry_ptr{ExpirationImage}) {
$text = "$text $$entry_ptr{ExpirationImage}";
}*

In the Auto Transfers Configuration I enter:
save-until-i-delete-recording

In the title field.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## jmpage2

Unfortunately I haven't had time to try the new program yet as I've been slammed with work. Hopefully sometime this week I can try doing some downloads and encodes to test with my iPod and PS3.


----------



## kevinmtu

Hello,

First post here, just bought a TiVo HD and am having a hard time transferring / encoding the files on my computer. The problem that I have is that the audio is off pretty bad. I have tried not using the comcut as I read somewhere in the thread that sometimes is the culprit, but the audio is still off. Another problem that I am having is that about 3/4 off the way through the program I get a strange image as shown in the screen shot below. I have tried many different shows, SH and HD, with no luck. Any ideas? I am running the latest version of kmttg.

Thanks for all of your work on the program, hopefully I can start enjoying it soon!


----------



## moyekj

kevinmtu said:


> Hello,
> 
> First post here, just bought a TiVo HD and am having a hard time transferring / encoding the files on my computer. The problem that I have is that the audio is off pretty bad. I have tried not using the comcut as I read somewhere in the thread that sometimes is the culprit, but the audio is still off. Another problem that I am having is that about 3/4 off the way through the program I get a strange image as shown in the screen shot below. I have tried many different shows, SH and HD, with no luck. Any ideas? I am running the latest version of kmttg.
> 
> Thanks for all of your work on the program, hopefully I can start enjoying it soon!


 A few questions:
1. Are you serious about the above picture? Sounds like a hoax. Exactly where is this image appearing?
2. Have you checked the decrypted (.mpg) files? Do they have any of the issues you are describing.
3. Which encoding profile are you using?
4. Have you tried different encoding profiles?
5. Are you using the ffmpeg installation provided in the kmttg_win32_tools_v0p5.zip?


----------



## kevinmtu

1. I am quite serious about the image in the picture, it is the strangest thing. I have figured out why it is happening however. That image is an actual part of the show, but the encoding gets stuck at that point so it just appears to keep turning.

2. The decrypted mpg files play and look great, the audio matches up fine.

3. I have been using the xbox encoding profile

4. I tried the h264_high_rate profile as well

5. Yes, I am using the ffmpeg encoder inside the latest installation.

I have even tried installing kmttg on a different computer with the same results.

Any other ideas? Thanks for your reply



moyekj said:


> A few questions:
> 1. Are you serious about the above picture? Sounds like a hoax. Exactly where is this image appearing?
> 2. Have you checked the decrypted (.mpg) files? Do they have any of the issues you are describing.
> 3. Which encoding profile are you using?
> 4. Have you tried different encoding profiles?
> 5. Are you using the ffmpeg installation provided in the kmttg_win32_tools_v0p5.zip?


----------



## moyekj

kevinmtu said:


> Any other ideas? Thanks for your reply


 You said you have tried several mpeg files and all have similar problems, were they all recorded from same channel or different channels? There may be some glitch in the mpeg file(s) causing problems. If you have VideoRedo I would run 1 of the offending mpeg files through Quickstream fix to see if that helps.
If you don't have VideoRedo you can download trial version which has full functionality to give it a shot to see if it helps.


----------



## moyekj

I've found a few of my mpeg2 files don't encode cleanly - I get jerky video and/or skipping audio in resulting encoding. After much fussing around with different encoding settings nothing seem to help. Then I ran the source mpeg2 file through VideoRedo Quickstream fix and that cured the problem - now that clip encodes perfectly with various of the different profiles.

It's become such a useful tool I'm going to have to look at including VideoRedo Quickstream fix (in batch mode) as another option in kmttg.

While I'm at it I'll also try to use it as a better option to mencoder for cutting out commercial segments (though I suspect that Quickstream fix enought will also fix the problems mencoder has cutting files).


----------



## jmpage2

I do have a request. I've noticed that when I select the box "Create Sub Folder" the sub folder gets the full name of the file, including episode information and date (if so configured as it normally would be in the naming convention).

It would be a far more useful feature if the "Create Sub Folder" simply created a sub folder with the series name, etc, and put all subsequent episodes in that folder.

For example, create sub-directory "Star Trek" and put all Star Trek Episodes there, versus ending up with 60 sub-directories, one for each episode of the show.


----------



## moyekj

jmpage2 said:


> I do have a request. I've noticed that when I select the box "Create Sub Folder" the sub folder gets the full name of the file, including episode information and date (if so configured as it normally would be in the naming convention).
> 
> It would be a far more useful feature if the "Create Sub Folder" simply created a sub folder with the series name, etc, and put all subsequent episodes in that folder.
> 
> For example, create sub-directory "Star Trek" and put all Star Trek Episodes there, versus ending up with 60 sub-directories, one for each episode of the show.


 That's what the special keyword "[/]" added in this latest release is for in the "File Naming" configuration - to add sub-folders of your choosing. So for your example you could do something like:
[mainTitle][/][year]_[month]_[mday]_[episodeTitle]
That way all shows of same series end up in the same [mainTitle] sub-folder and when sorted by name you can keep them in recorded date order.

The create sub-directory option was more of a specific request I was addressing to keep every single show as a separate folder (which I personally don't find very useful but I can see where if you are using the comskip/comcut phases and not deleting files as you go may be of value).


----------



## jmpage2

Gotcha, ok. I will give that a go. That's what I get for reading the instructions too quickly! If I subsequently go into the subdirectory with a .tivo file in it and then encode it will it then create another sub-folder with the .mpg file?


----------



## moyekj

jmpage2 said:


> Gotcha, ok. I will give that a go. That's what I get for reading the instructions too quickly! If I subsequently go into the subdirectory with a .tivo file in it and then encode it will it then create another sub-folder with the .mpg file?


 As long as you specify ".TiVo Output Dir" and ".mpg Output Dir" as the same then both .TiVo and .mpg files will land in same sub-folder. Same goes for all other output files.
Perhaps to clarify why that is the case, each of the output file names are built as:
/<File Naming specification>.<suffix>
(where of course in latest release <File Naming specification> can have it's own sub-folders)


----------



## kevinmtu

moyekj said:


> I've found a few of my mpeg2 files don't encode cleanly - I get jerky video and/or skipping audio in resulting encoding. After much fussing around with different encoding settings nothing seem to help. Then I ran the source mpeg2 file through VideoRedo Quickstream fix and that cured the problem - now that clip encodes perfectly with various of the different profiles.
> 
> It's become such a useful tool I'm going to have to look at including VideoRedo Quickstream fix (in batch mode) as another option in kmttg.
> 
> While I'm at it I'll also try to use it as a better option to mencoder for cutting out commercial segments (though I suspect that Quickstream fix enought will also fix the problems mencoder has cutting files).


Finally got the time to give VideoRedo a try and lo and behold, the audio was in sync =)

I am going to try it on another file tonight and see if it works again. The only problem is that the software is so expensive to do this one task. Is there any other solution that you know of that works similar to VideoRedo Quickstream.

Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

kevinmtu said:


> Finally got the time to give VideoRedo a try and lo and behold, the audio was in sync =)
> 
> I am going to try it on another file tonight and see if it works again. The only problem is that the software is so expensive to do this one task. Is there any other solution that you know of that works similar to VideoRedo Quickstream.
> 
> Thanks!


 Don't know if there is free software out there to do the same thing. Note that VideoRedo is useful for editing out commercials with precision, stitching DVD VOBS together, and several other tasks. You don't need the $75 DVD authoring version, the $50 VideoRedoPlus has the Quickstream fix tool as well (that's the one I use).

As I mentioned above the Quickstream fix tool seems to clear up a lot of issues when further processing of .mpg files is needed (such as cutting out commercials or encoding to other formats), so I am already working on incorporating it into kmttg as another option you can choose (Windows only). It would be nice to find a free tool that does the same and is cross platform but I don't know if there is one.


----------



## momanz

Integration of VideoRedo would be great. I spent some time a couple of years ago looking the different options for editing out commercials and couldn't find anything that would maintain proper audio sync consistently. There's a program called ProjectX that may help, but at some point in time my cable system changed something about how programs were broadcast on some channels. That caused the program to drop a large number of frames when it processed the video. In the end I spent the $50 on VideoRedo and haven't looked back since.


----------



## insomniac99

I've got an HP MediaSmart WHS box. How can I install directly onto this box?


----------



## jmpage2

Installation is very simple on WHS box.

You will want to download the software from here;

http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/downloads/list

You will need the Windows installation (http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/kmttg_v0p5a.zip) and also the Windows helper tools (http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/kmttg_win32_tools_v0p5.zip).

You will want to save these files onto one of your WHS shares that you can then access via the WHS box.

Remote desktop to the WHS box (using remote desktop) and find the files, then unzip them into a directory of your choosing (c:\program files\kmttg\ for example). Make sure that your paths are correct, in other words the kmmtg.pl program should be sitting in the same folder as the folders for the different tools (ffmpeg, etc).

You then simply need to follow the instructions on the kmttg website to get Python installed (they give you a link and instructions, it's very easy) and then follow the instructions for setting up kmttg.

It's really not complicated, just take your time. The Windows instructions will work perfectly fine on your EX475 provided you use remote desktop and the administrator account to set everything up.


----------



## insomniac99

Thanks. Do I need to first install PERL on the WHS share?


----------



## jmpage2

You will need Perl installed (and pay attention to versions, etc, per the kmttg install instructions) but you don't necessarily have to put it on before you get kmttg ready to go.

You simply won't be able to run kmttg until Perl is installed on your WHS. Remember that you will also want to install Perl on the WHS box through remote desktop as the administrator.

If you want to share your downloaded shows back to your Tivo(s) then you will want PyTivo also, which is also easy to set up on WHS. You can get pytivo here;

http://pytivo.armooo.net/

I believe the windows installation of PyTivo includes the Python interpretation necessary for operation.


----------



## insomniac99

Hmm I don't know that I can remote desktop into my particular WHS box. I guess I'll need to research that first.


----------



## jmpage2

Any WHS box allows for remote desktop as far as I know. If you have trouble getting in you can get extra help on the EX475 at www.wegotserved.co.uk

You should be able to put the server name into remote desktop, login as administrator and use the same password that you use for the WHS console.


----------



## yizzung

I see a lot of questions about getting this to work on a Mac but no answers. I assume it does not. Has anyone gotten this to work on OS X? 

I'm trying to find ANY solution that will let me pull recordings off my Series 3, watch them on my Mac and/or transfer them to my iPhone. 

(I think I have downloaded every freaking app mentioned anywhere on these boards and nothing works. I'm fine with paying for Roxio products but everyone says that they suck too... Should I give up?)


----------



## moyekj

yizzung said:


> I see a lot of questions about getting this to work on a Mac but no answers. I assume it does not. Has anyone gotten this to work on OS X?
> 
> I'm trying to find ANY solution that will let me pull recordings off my Series 3, watch them on my Mac and/or transfer them to my iPhone.
> 
> (I think I have downloaded every freaking app mentioned anywhere on these boards and nothing works. I'm fine with paying for Roxio products but everyone says that they suck too... Should I give up?)


 Being a Perl program it can run on Mac OS X, but takes quite a bit of work to get there. The hard part is getting everything setup so it can run, such as X11 setup, tivodecode binaries and any other of the helper application binaries needed. If you look much earlier in this thread someone actually went through the process and eventually got it up and running on the Mac. However I have not heard from that person lately. I don't have a Mac myself so can't do the work. Really it would take one person with a little experience in Mac and compiling programs on Mac to get this setup and provide a zip file for Mac users, but I haven't had such a volunteer yet.


----------



## yizzung

Ok, that's a "no" then. Thanks.

Seems to be no solution out there for OS X. Roxio doesn't work. None of this open source stuff is stitched together enough for us non-programmers.


----------



## jmpage2

yizzung said:


> Ok, that's a "no" then. Thanks.
> 
> Seems to be no solution out there for OS X. Roxio doesn't work. None of this open source stuff is stitched together enough for us non-programmers.


If someone else did get it to work as Kevin indicates you could PM that person and see if they can provide the final compiled tools, etc, to get this working. Another option is to dual boot your mac with XP and/or run a Windows emulator which might let you run these programs.


----------



## moyekj

------------------
v0.5b (10/04/2008)
------------------
ENHANCEMENTS:
* Added "VRD QS fix" option which runs VideoRedo Quickstream Fix in batch
mode on .mpg files (Windows only). The option is enabled only if VideoRedo is
configured and is also available in Auto Transfers mode.

* "comcut" step will use VideoRedo in batch mode instead of "mencoder" for the
commercial cutting step if VideoRedo is configured. VideoRedo does a much
better job of keeping audio/video in sync when doing the cuts.

NOTE: You need to configure comskip.ini to set output_videoredo=1 such that
when "comskip" is run a VideoRedo .VPrj file is created.


----------



## Ely105

moyekj said:


> ------------------
> v0.5b (10/04/2008)
> ------------------
> ENHANCEMENTS:
> * Added "VRD QS fix" option which runs VideoRedo Quickstream Fix in batch
> mode on .mpg files (Windows only). The option is enabled only if VideoRedo is
> configured and is also available in Auto Transfers mode.
> 
> * "comcut" step will use VideoRedo in batch mode instead of "mencoder" for the
> commercial cutting step if VideoRedo is configured. VideoRedo does a much
> better job of keeping audio/video in sync when doing the cuts.
> 
> NOTE: You need to configure comskip.ini to set output_videoredo=1 such that
> when "comskip" is run a VideoRedo .VPrj file is created.


great work moyekj!

Hey, is there an easy to have kmttg do encoding on files in a directory after you manually do the commercial editing? Maybe I am going about this wrong, but it does seem that it's better to do the commercial editing manually with videoredo to get it just right and then do an encode after that. Maybe i just need a tool/batch file to watch a directory and do the ffmpeg encode on any file placed there. Obviously it's dependent on me getting around to do the manual commercial edits.


----------



## moyekj

Ely105 said:


> great work moyekj!
> 
> Hey, is there an easy to have kmttg do encoding on files in a directory after you manually do the commercial editing? Maybe I am going about this wrong, but it does seem that it's better to do the commercial editing manually with videoredo to get it just right and then do an encode after that. Maybe i just need a tool/batch file to watch a directory and do the ffmpeg encode on any file placed there. Obviously it's dependent on me getting around to do the manual commercial edits.


 Yes there is - that is how I do it because I'm very picky about commercial editing and prefer to do it manually. You simply switch to FILES mode, then bring up File Browser to find .mpg files you want to encode and off you go. (In configuration there is "Enable File Browser" option you should enable, then you will get a FILES entry as part of the TIVOS pulldown).


----------



## dlfl

Ely105 said:


> great work moyekj!
> 
> Hey, is there an easy to have kmttg do encoding on files in a directory after you manually do the commercial editing? Maybe I am going about this wrong, but it does seem that it's better to do the commercial editing manually with videoredo to get it just right and then do an encode after that. Maybe i just need a tool/batch file to watch a directory and do the ffmpeg encode on any file placed there. Obviously it's dependent on me getting around to do the manual commercial edits.


You might consider the approach given in post #10 of this thread. TVAP will process the files through ad detection then wait for you to manually adjust its edits and save the project file. Then TVAP will automatically apply the cuts to the file and run the postprocess batch file to do the encoding.


----------



## jmpage2

insomniac99 said:


> Hmm I don't know that I can remote desktop into my particular WHS box. I guess I'll need to research that first.


Did you get it running? If you still need help let me know! :up:


----------



## Yoav

yizzung said:


> I see a lot of questions about getting this to work on a Mac but no answers. I assume it does not. Has anyone gotten this to work on OS X?
> 
> I'm trying to find ANY solution that will let me pull recordings off my Series 3, watch them on my Mac and/or transfer them to my iPhone.
> 
> (I think I have downloaded every freaking app mentioned anywhere on these boards and nothing works. I'm fine with paying for Roxio products but everyone says that they suck too... Should I give up?)


Shameless plug: Have you tried iTiVo yet? Still being debugged and stuff, won't let you edit, but should get your stuff off an S3 to your iphone.


----------



## Tim Winders

Yoav said:


> Shameless plug: Have you tried iTiVo yet? Still being debugged and stuff, won't let you edit, but should get your stuff off an S3 to your iphone.


I've tried iTivo. Had a problem with it maintaining a connection. I started to download a file, then got a message the connection was lost and couldn't connect again. Trying to connect directly to the TiVo web interface and download a file resulted in the "too many connections" message.  Reading about this, seems I need to reboot the TiVo to try again.

iTiVo looks promising. Looking forward to continued development.


----------



## moyekj

For you Mac users it seems like the iTiVo functionality and a lot more is already available in kmttg. All we really need is someone willing to compile binaries of various helper tools (like tivodecode and ffmpeg) under OS X. Those could then be packaged up as a zip file just as I now supply for Windows users so that others don't have to repeat that work.
Aside from that some documentation on getting Perl/Tk running on Mac would be needed and that's about it. As I stated before it's already been done and there really is not much to it for someone with some programming experience. I don't have access to a Mac system so can't do it myself, but I can work with a volunteer to get it done if desired. The process is very similar to getting it running on a Linux system which I have already done (Linux is my main development environment for this app).


----------



## wmcbrine

I'm pretty sure iTiVo already comes with tivodecode, since it's based on TiVoDecode Manager. Check the pyTivo forums for ffmpeg binaries for Macs.


----------



## moyekj

wmcbrine said:


> I'm pretty sure iTiVo already comes with tivodecode, since it's based on TiVoDecode Manager. Check the pyTivo forums for ffmpeg binaries for Macs.


 Good point. Some web scouring should turn up usable recent binaries. Perl/Tk on Mac I believe requires an X server (for Tk GUI) in order to run, so that's an aspect that needs to be documented to get up and running. Not sure if Tk module is included with default versions of Mac Perl distributions, so that may be another thing to document, and then some testing would be in order.


----------



## Tim Winders

moyekj said:


> For you Mac users it seems like the iTiVo functionality and a lot more is already available in kmttg. All we really need is someone willing to compile binaries of various helper tools (like tivodecode and ffmpeg) under OS X. Those could then be packaged up as a zip file just as I now supply for Windows users so that others don't have to repeat that work.
> Aside from that some documentation on getting Perl/Tk running on Mac would be needed and that's about it. As I stated before it's already been done and there really is not much to it for someone with some programming experience. I don't have access to a Mac system so can't do it myself, but I can work with a volunteer to get it done if desired. The process is very similar to getting it running on a Linux system which I have already done (Linux is my main development environment for this app).


I'll work on this today. I tried to get the helper programs up and running a few weeks ago, but got stuck on one of them. Don't remember which at the moment...


----------



## Tim Winders

Tim Winders said:


> I'll work on this today. I tried to get the helper programs up and running a few weeks ago, but got stuck on one of them. Don't remember which at the moment...


OK. I have mencoder (version MEncoder SVN-r27776) and tivodecode (version 0.2pre4) compiled and working under Mac OSX 10.5.5.

I think it was comskip I had problems with before. I'm back to working on it now.

Is mencoder or ffmpeg preferred?

Where shall I upload these binaries? tivodecode is small enough to attach to the forum, but mencoder is over 3Mb zipped.


----------



## Tim Winders

Tim Winders said:


> OK. I have mencoder (version MEncoder SVN-r27776) and tivodecode (version 0.2pre4) compiled and working under Mac OSX 10.5.5.
> 
> I think it was comskip I had problems with before. I'm back to working on it now.
> 
> Is mencoder or ffmpeg preferred?
> 
> Where shall I upload these binaries? tivodecode is small enough to attach to the forum, but mencoder is over 3Mb zipped.


This is seeming like a doomed experiment. I'm not a developer, so I'm just stabbing in the dark. With the extensive work already done on iTiVo, it seems Mac users might be better off in that direction.

Here's the additional (failed) progress I have made this morning.

Got ffmpeg compiled. I couldn't include XviD support. I couldn't get the XviD libraries to compile.

Started to run the kmttg.pl script. Got an error about missing Tk. Searched and found Tk is not installed by default in Mac OS X. You have to install it through an X11 window as Tk does not support the native Mac windowing environment.

Used cpan to install Tk. Got many errors. Did a forced installed. Tried to run kmttg and got this error:

bash-3.2$ perl kmttg.pl
no event type or button # or keysym at /Library/Perl/5.8.8/darwin-thread-multi-2level/Tk/Widget.pm line 1105.
at kmttg.pl line 3715

There is another toolkit, Tkx, which I will try to install, but, as I said, with the extensive development done on iTiVo so far, it seems that would be the better way to go for Mac users.

I am still willing to help with both efforts in any (limited) way that I can.


----------



## Yoav

Tim Winders said:


> OK. I have mencoder (version MEncoder SVN-r27776) and tivodecode (version 0.2pre4) compiled and working under Mac OSX 10.5.5.
> 
> I think it was comskip I had problems with before. I'm back to working on it now.
> 
> Is mencoder or ffmpeg preferred?
> 
> Where shall I upload these binaries? tivodecode is small enough to attach to the forum, but mencoder is over 3Mb zipped.


http://code.google.com/p/etv-comskip/ is a mac project to support comskip on eyeTV. You can download his program, and simply take out the comskip binary he built (he had to make some code changes to get comskip to build.. he supplies the source if you want to build it yourself).

That should get you comskip.

I wasn't clear if you managed to get ffmpeg built or not, so if you want, I put a compiled version in: http://yoav.org/iTiVo/ffmpeg

As for TclTk, probably the 'easiest' way to install this (and ffmpeg and other tools) is simply to use 'fink':

http://www.finkproject.org/download/index.php?phpLang=en

Then you can just run

fink install tcltk
fink install ffmpeg

(Etc)

someone has generally done all the work you care for 

Good luck...


----------



## Tim Winders

Yoav said:


> http://code.google.com/p/etv-comskip/ is a mac project to support comskip on eyeTV. You can download his program, and simply take out the comskip binary he built (he had to make some code changes to get comskip to build.. he supplies the source if you want to build it yourself).
> 
> That should get you comskip.
> 
> I wasn't clear if you managed to get ffmpeg built or not, so if you want, I put a compiled version in: http://yoav.org/iTiVo/ffmpeg
> 
> As for TclTk, probably the 'easiest' way to install this (and ffmpeg and other tools) is simply to use 'fink':
> 
> http://www.finkproject.org/download/index.php?phpLang=en
> 
> Then you can just run
> 
> fink install tcltk
> fink install ffmpeg
> 
> (Etc)
> 
> someone has generally done all the work you care for
> 
> Good luck...


I got ffmpeg working, but I'll grap your binary also. Thanks!

I already had fink. Didn't even think of getting tcltk there! Ugh. Thanks!


----------



## wmcbrine

moyekj said:


> Perl/Tk on Mac I believe requires an X server (for Tk GUI) in order to run


Strange if true. Tkinter, the Python interface to Tk, doesn't need X (and comes with OS X).


----------



## moyekj

Tim Winders said:


> I got ffmpeg working, but I'll grap your binary also. Thanks!
> 
> I already had fink. Didn't even think of getting tcltk there! Ugh. Thanks!


 I don't think installing tcltk will help. What you need is the Tk module for Perl, not for Tcl. Perhaps this would be of help to get Perl & Tk installed:
http://www.lehigh.edu/~sol0/Macintosh/X/ptk/

Note that ffmpeg I found in general a much better and faster encoder than mencoder. comskip is not really a must have for kmttg (personally I don't use it). For curl make sure that it has support for large files built in (or you will run into 2GB limit for downloads). You can check this by executing:
curl --version
You should see Largefile somewhere in the features list
While you are at it make sure curl protocols listed included both http and https (it should but can't hurt to check)


----------



## Tim Winders

Tim Winders said:


> I got ffmpeg working, but I'll grap your binary also. Thanks!
> 
> I already had fink. Didn't even think of getting tcltk there! Ugh. Thanks!


Bah!

Installing tcltk through fink didn't make a difference. Of course, this might be because I already had a bogus install of Tk. I don't know, and now I don't know how to get RID of it. 

The ffmpeg binary you compiled is twice the size that I made. You must have included support for things I didn't.

I downloaded the ETVComskip program, but am not sure exactly what I might need to get "comskip". There are two python programs in the package, MarkCommercials.app and ComSkipper.app. But, I don't know where the equivalent "comskip" would be found.

No bother. I think I'm just going to stick with iTiVo for now for the Mac and use kmttg on a Windows machine.

Of course, knowing that only *1* file transfer can be happening at a time from the TiVo is a big help. :down:


----------



## Tim Winders

wmcbrine said:


> Strange if true. Tkinter, the Python interface to Tk, doesn't need X (and comes with OS X).


Yeah, bizarre, but seems to be true. From a terminal window:

tim-winderss-macbook-pro-17:kmttg twinders$ perl kmttg.pl
Can't locate Tk.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /sw/lib/perl5 /sw/lib/perl5/darwin /opt/local/lib/perl5/5.8.8/darwin-2level /opt/local/lib/perl5/5.8.8 /opt/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/darwin-2level /opt/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8 /opt/local/lib/perl5/site_perl /opt/local/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/darwin-2level /opt/local/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8 /opt/local/lib/perl5/vendor_perl .) at kmttg.pl line 12.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at kmttg.pl line 12.

From an X11 shell window:

bash-3.2$ perl kmttg.pl
no event type or button # or keysym at /Library/Perl/5.8.8/darwin-thread-multi-2level/Tk/Widget.pm line 1105.
at kmttg.pl line 3715

And I found this post:

http://community.activestate.com/forum-topic/perl-tk-under-mac-os-x#comment-337

Which says:



> Perl/Tk on MacOSX requires that you run X11 for Windowing support, as it does not support the native Windowing system.


Might be something happening I don't know about. I guess I'll put in a bit more time trying to get this to work.


----------



## Tim Winders

moyekj said:


> I don't think installing tcltk will help. What you need is the Tk module for Perl, not for Tcl. Perhaps this would be of help to get Perl & Tk installed:
> http://www.lehigh.edu/~sol0/Macintosh/X/ptk/
> 
> Note that ffmpeg I found in general a much better and faster encoder than mencoder. comskip is not really a must have for kmttg (personally I don't use it). For curl make sure that it has support for large files built in (or you will run into 2GB limit for downloads). You can check this by executing:
> curl --version
> You should see Largefile somewhere in the features list
> While you are at it make sure curl protocols listed included both http and https (it should but can't hurt to check)


I will take a look at that site and see if that helps.

Understand about comskip. Just a really cool feature of kmttg to have that part of the process. 

Checked the native curl on my system.

tim-winderss-macbook-pro-17:kmttg twinders$ curl --version
curl 7.16.3 (powerpc-apple-darwin9.0) libcurl/7.16.3 OpenSSL/0.9.7l zlib/1.2.3
Protocols: tftp ftp telnet dict ldap http file https ftps 
Features: GSS-Negotiate IPv6 Largefile NTLM SSL libz

So, that looks good.

Off to do more checking...


----------



## Tim Winders

Tim Winders said:


> Might be something happening I don't know about. I guess I'll put in a bit more time trying to get this to work.


Found the something I didn't know.

The tests require an X11 shell window. Since I was installing from cpan, the default was to run tests, blah blah blah.

I downloaded the full Tk package and compiled in a normal shell window, skipping the tests.

Now, I can run 'perl kmttg.pl' in a normal shell window. Only problem is, I get an immediate Bus error.  Sigh. Tried both 8.04.028 and the most current dev version 8.04.028_500 with the same results. The previous 027 version is ancient, so I can't believe it would be any better.

Results posted through automated cpan reporting show there have been some successful builds on OSX, but not many.


----------



## Tim Winders

Tim Winders said:


> Found the something I didn't know.
> 
> The tests require an X11 shell window. Since I was installing from cpan, the default was to run tests, blah blah blah.
> 
> I downloaded the full Tk package and compiled in a normal shell window, skipping the tests.
> 
> Now, I can run 'perl kmttg.pl' in a normal shell window. Only problem is, I get an immediate Bus error.  Sigh. Tried both 8.04.028 and the most current dev version 8.04.028_500 with the same results. The previous 027 version is ancient, so I can't believe it would be any better.
> 
> Results posted through automated cpan reporting show there have been some successful builds on OSX, but not many.


Damn!

2 different versions of perl I'm using. Arrgh!

<-- kicks himself, screaming DUMBASS!

Back to the drawing board....

(tired of my spam yet?)


----------



## Tim Winders

Tim Winders said:


> (tired of my spam yet?)


I know I'm tired of my own spam, so I'll stop for now.

Nothing to discover. Can't seem to get Tk working in perl. I guess it wasn't meant to be. Need to clean up my system and try again another day.

Will have to stick with kmttg on a Windows box.

Hopefully I helped someone (not waste their time) and if anyone gets it up and going on Mac OS X, they can post specific steps to do so...


----------



## moyekj

New version released with minor enhancements and a bug fix:

------------------
v0.5c (10/18/2008)
------------------
ENHANCEMENTS:
* Added [monthNum] as another keyword option for File Naming. This is
2 digit numeric month as compared to [month] which is 3 character
abbreviation for month.

* Remove "Copyright Tribune Media Services, Inc." from description
text of shows downloaded from Tivo. That text shows up in all/most
show descriptions and is not useful to display.

FIX:
* After loading Now Playing List from Cache when clicking on a show
in the list the show details were not being printed to message pane.


----------



## menos

I've been messing around with this and would love to get it working, but I can't seem to get auto transfers working. I've got the entries in the configuration (see attachment), but it never seems to do anything. I've added the service and clicking on 'status' tells me that it is running.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## moyekj

menos said:


> I've been messing around with this and would love to get it working, but I can't seem to get auto transfers working. I've got the entries in the configuration (see attachment), but it never seems to do anything. I've added the service and clicking on 'status' tells me that it is running.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


 Capability to run as windows service is still very experimental (as indicated in documentation), and in Vista doesn't work at all without extra work. In XP I did get it to run OK which is when I released the capability, but even there it was shaky.
My 1st suggestion is to try Auto Transfers->Run in GUI and make sure it runs OK in that mode. If it's not working there either you can try enabling "Dry Run Mode (test keywords only)" to debug it further. In that mode it won't actually run anything but will spit out reasons for matching or not matching.

Once things are setup such that "Run in GUI" is working OK then there are other methods for running in batch mode without being a service, so for example you can setup a windows scheduled job to run kmttg in batch auto transfer mode. I can give you more details about that if desired.


----------



## jmpage2

menos said:


> I've been messing around with this and would love to get it working, but I can't seem to get auto transfers working. I've got the entries in the configuration (see attachment), but it never seems to do anything. I've added the service and clicking on 'status' tells me that it is running.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


Make sure that you are using an administrator account in the service.


----------



## menos

Looks like I've got it running. I had to change it to use the 'Local System Account' instead of the account it was configured with.


----------



## moyekj

menos said:


> Looks like I've got it running. I had to change it to use the 'Local System Account' instead of the account it was configured with.


 Glad you got it running. I should put a note somewhere in documentation about that.


----------



## menos

Ok Now I'm having a problem where the auto transfers are not encoding.
The .tivo is pulled from the Tivo, tivodecode outputs the .mpg and then nothing.

This is the relevent section of the auto.log



> Wed 10/22/2008 07:56 PM >> Getting Now Playing List from Living Room ...
> Wed 10/22/2008 07:56 PM "C:\Program Files\kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar "C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\cookies2004" --url "https://192.168.1.50/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2FNowPlaying&Recurse=Yes" --output "C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\nplFile2004_155"
> Wed 10/22/2008 07:56 PM --DONE--
> Wed 10/22/2008 07:56 PM Title keyword match: 'fringe' found in 'fringe'
> Wed 10/22/2008 07:56 PM SKIPPING METADATA GENERATION, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: r:\tivo_tv\Fringe - The Cure/Fringe - The Cure_106_The Curemp4.txt
> Wed 10/22/2008 07:56 PM >> DOWNLOADING C:\Program Files\kmttg\temp\Fringe - The Cure/Fringe - The Cure_106_The Cure.TiVo ...
> Wed 10/22/2008 07:56 PM "C:\Program Files\kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar "C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\cookies2004" --url "http://192.168.1.50:80/download/Fringe.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=951097" --output "C:\Program Files\kmttg\temp\Fringe - The Cure/Fringe - The Cure_106_The Cure.TiVo"
> Wed 10/22/2008 09:38 PM C:\Program Files\kmttg\temp\Fringe - The Cure/Fringe - The Cure_106_The Cure.TiVo size=5052.13 MB elapsed=01:42:08 (6.92 Mbps)
> Wed 10/22/2008 09:38 PM --DONE--
> Wed 10/22/2008 09:38 PM >> DECRYPTING C:\Program Files\kmttg\temp\Fringe - The Cure/Fringe - The Cure_106_The Cure.TiVo ...
> Wed 10/22/2008 09:38 PM "C:\Program Files\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --out "C:\Program Files\kmttg\temp\Fringe - The Cure/Fringe - The Cure_106_The Cure.mpg" "C:\Program Files\kmttg\temp\Fringe - The Cure/Fringe - The Cure_106_The Cure.TiVo"
> Wed 10/22/2008 09:49 PM C:\Program Files\kmttg\temp\Fringe - The Cure/Fringe - The Cure_106_The Cure.mpg size=5052.11 MB elapsed=00:11:14 (62.88 Mbps)
> Wed 10/22/2008 09:49 PM --DONE--
> Wed 10/22/2008 09:49 PM (Deleted .TiVo file: C:\Program Files\kmttg\temp\Fringe - The Cure/Fringe - The Cure_106_The Cure.TiVo)
> Wed 10/22/2008 09:49 PM *ERROR* Encoding command not found/executable:
> Wed 10/22/2008 09:49 PM
> SLEEPING 10 mins ...


----------



## moyekj

menos said:


> Ok Now I'm having a problem where the auto transfers are not encoding.
> The .tivo is pulled from the Tivo, tivodecode outputs the .mpg and then nothing.


 Yup looks like there's a bug in encode setup for auto mode where it doesn't grab the encoding profile name correctly. I've implemented a fix that perhaps you can try out before I make another release (I'll P.M. you).


----------



## menos

Sure, send it my way. I also noticed a bug where the metadata file doesn't have a period between the filename and the mp4 portion (ie shownamemp4.text instead of showname.mp4.txt)

Great program man, thanks alot.


----------



## moyekj

------------------
v0.5d (10/23/2008)
------------------
ENHANCEMENTS:
* Added documentation on how to get kmttg running as a service in Windows Vista.

AUTO TRANSFERS MODE FIXES:
* Encoding profile name was not being properly obtained from auto config
setup and hence encoding in auto transfers mode was not working.
* metadata and encode file name suffix was missing a leading "."


----------



## dredwing

The support for [/] in the filename spec (to allow subdirectories) that was added in v0.5a is a nice feature, but I just stumbled across an annoying side effect - episodes of Nip/Tuck end up in the <base_dir>\Nip\Tuck\Nip sub directory.

Would it be difficult to still replace any slashes in the Series or Episode names the same way that colons are replaced (before building the full file spec)?

It might also be nice to replace troublesome characters with an underscore or some other character, rather than just removing it. (The one example I'm aware of where this would have been particularly useful was the "9:02" episode of Jericho, which can end up looking like an episode number.)


----------



## moyekj

dredwing said:


> The support for [/] in the filename spec (to allow subdirectories) that was added in v0.5a is a nice feature, but I just stumbled across an annoying side effect - episodes of Nip/Tuck end up in the <base_dir>\Nip\Tuck\Nip sub directory.
> 
> Would it be difficult to still replace any slashes in the Series or Episode names the same way that colons are replaced (before building the full file spec)?
> 
> It might also be nice to replace troublesome characters with an underscore or some other character, rather than just removing it. (The one example I'm aware of where this would have been particularly useful was the "9:02" episode of Jericho, which can end up looking like an episode number.)


 Hmm, at some point I was replacing forward slashes with underscores but looks like I commented that out for some reason somewhere along the line. In current build try uncommenting line 986 of kmttg.pl to see if it fixes that issue for you.
i.e. Remove the leading "#" from the following line:
#$file =~ s/\//_/g;


----------



## dredwing

Recently, I queued up quite a few shows for download and decode, but had not first verified that there was enough disk space available. After running out of disk space, kmttg continued to work its way through the queue, and not surprisingly, the subsequent queued jobs failed, though they often succeeded at creating an empty file. Since kmttg (correctly, I think) will skip queued jobs when the target output file already exists, the empty files need to be deleted before resubmitting the tasks for failed jobs. Since I use the [/] file naming feature, this requires more effort (ok, a _little_ more effort) than just selecting all the size zero files in a single directory.

While this was a stupid user error, it would be nice if kmttg were to pause processing of the job queue in this situation, to avoid the creation of empty files and to allow resume of remaining items in the job queue (assuming the UI were to add a resume or restart button).

If kmttg were to support a feature like TiVo Desktop which allows reserving a certain amount of free disk space, this would be even better. TiVo Desktop only needs to worry about available space in a single location, but it would be reasonable if kmttg were to support a single value for minimum free disk space, regardless of which target directory is specified.

Neither of these suggestions is particularly high priority, since it is fairly easy (for the user) to avoid this stupid user trick.

Do you prefer this forum, or the kmttg Google Code issue tracking site for requests like this?


----------



## moyekj

dredwing, yes this thread is fine for issues/requests etc. as far as I'm concerned.
I'll have to think about the check free space request. First thing that comes to mind is I don't know if there is a generic Perl way of checking available disk space for different architectures without extra modules such as Filesys :: DiskSpace (I try and minimize use of non-standard modules as much as possible). It can be a tricky thing to check for cases where shortcuts, quotas, symbolic links, etc. are being used. It does sound like a reasonable check to add however so if I find an easy enough way that works well on different Operating Systems I'll add it.


----------



## dredwing

moyekj said:


> Hmm, at some point I was replacing forward slashes with underscores but looks like I commented that out for some reason somewhere along the line. In current build try uncommenting line 986 of kmttg.pl to see if it fixes that issue for you.
> i.e. Remove the leading "#" from the following line:
> #$file =~ s/\//_/g;


Thank you! The Nip/Tuck files are now being created as <base_dir>\Nip_Tuck\Nip_Tuck - <ep#> ...


----------



## dredwing

moyekj said:


> dredwing, yes this thread is fine for issues/requests etc. as far as I'm concerned.
> I'll have to think about the check free space request. First thing that comes to mind is I don't know if there is a generic Perl way of checking available disk space for different architectures without extra modules such as Filesys :: DiskSpace (I try and minimize use of non-standard modules as much as possible). It can be a tricky thing to check for cases where shortcuts, quotas, symbolic links, etc. are being used. It does sound like a reasonable check to add however so if I find an easy enough way that works well on different Operating Systems I'll add it.


I looked around a bit, and did not see any good examples of Perl code for checking available disk space.

One alternative for df compatibility under Windows might be to snag the df.exe program from utilities available at
http://www.geocities.com/lc_castro/winnt.htm

That package is licensed under GPL v2, so should be compatible with kmttg, but unfortunately, the ouput of df.exe is not in the same format as linux, so you would need a C compiler to recompile after changing the program to make the output more unix-like. (If the output isn't close to the same format as unix, it would probably be easier to just have separate code for parsing output of dir command.)

A related feature that would be nice is if there were a display of the total (estimated) size of files selected for download.


----------



## moyekj

I've got something working using "df" on unix systems and "dir" on windows systems that's probably good enough. Still got work to do to implement actual checks and add as config option.


----------



## menos

New problem. When the service attempts to run ffmpeg it errors out. If I try using the gui it seems to work.



> Mon 10/27/2008 07:30 AM >> ENCODING TO FILE G:\tivo_tv\My Own Worst Enemy/My Own Worst Enemy--The Hummingbird.mp4 ...
> Mon 10/27/2008 07:30 AM "C:\Perl\bin\perl.exe" tivo_mp4_encode.pl -h "C:\Program Files\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe" "C:\Program Files\kmttg\temp\My Own Worst Enemy/My Own Worst Enemy--The Hummingbird.mpg" "G:\tivo_tv\My Own Worst Enemy/My Own Worst Enemy--The Hummingbird.mp4"
> Mon 10/27/2008 07:30 AM *ERROR* encoder failed (exit code: 2) - check above C:\Perl\bin\perl.exe command
> Mon 10/27/2008 07:30 AM Can't open perl script "tivo_mp4_encode.pl": No such file or directory


----------



## menos

I think I may have figured it out. When the service is running its current directory is set to windows\system32. For all of the commands that use relative paths, those will fail. We may need to call the commands using their full path. For example I changed the following line in tivostream_hd.enc and it seems to work.


Code:


PERL tivo_mp4_encode.pl -h FFMPEG INPUT OUTPUT

to


Code:


PERL "c:\program files\kmttg\tivo_mp4_encode.pl" -h FFMPEG INPUT OUTPUT

Now I'm getting an error trying to run qt-faststart, but I think the problem is similar. I'm gonna look at that next.


----------



## moyekj

menos said:


> I think I may have figured it out. When the service is running its current directory is set to windows\system32. For all of the commands that use relative paths, those will fail. We may need to call the commands using their full path. For example I changed the following line in tivostream_hd.enc and it seems to work.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> PERL tivo_mp4_encode.pl -h FFMPEG INPUT OUTPUT
> 
> to
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> PERL "c:\program files\kmttg\tivo_mp4_encode.pl" -h FFMPEG INPUT OUTPUT
> 
> Now I'm getting an error trying to run qt-faststart, but I think the problem is similar. I'm gonna look at that next.


 Sorry I didn't replay earlier but yes that is the problem. In next version I've already added another keyword called PWD in the tivostream encoding templates which gets replaced with appropriate full path so this will no longer be an issue. Will probably be a few days until next release however as I'm tied up with my real job lately.


----------



## menos

Crap.. For some reason I'm running about a 50-75% failure rate on ffmpeg encodes. This is the error I'm seeing in the auto.log. I'm also getting a windows application crash.



Code:


Wed 10/29/2008 08:37 PM >> ENCODING TO FILE G:\tivo_tv\Sid the Science Kid/Sid the Science Kid-I Want Cake.mp4 ...
Wed 10/29/2008 08:37 PM "C:\Perl\bin\perl.exe" "c:\program files\kmttg\tivo_mp4_encode.pl" "C:\Program Files\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe" "C:\Program Files\kmttg\temp\Sid the Science Kid/Sid the Science Kid-I Want Cake.mpg" "G:\tivo_tv\Sid the Science Kid/Sid the Science Kid-I Want Cake.mp4"
Wed 10/29/2008 08:44 PM G:\tivo_tv\Sid the Science Kid/Sid the Science Kid-I Want Cake.mp4 size=160.52 MB elapsed=00:07:21 (3.05 Mbps)
Wed 10/29/2008 08:44 PM *ERROR* encoder failed (exit code: 255) - check above C:\Perl\bin\perl.exe command
Wed 10/29/2008 08:44 PM *ERROR* command failed: "C:\Program Files\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe" -y -i "C:\Program Files\kmttg\temp\Sid the Science Kid/Sid the Science Kid-I Want Cake.mpg" -v 0 -vcodec libx264 -coder 0 -level 31 -r 29.97 -sameq -g 300 -bufsize 14745k -b 2000k -maxrate 16000k -bug "+autodetect+ms" -me epzs -trellis 2 -mbd 1 -acodec copy -f mp4 "G:\tivo_tv\Sid the Science Kid/Sid the Science Kid-I Want Cake.mp4"


----------



## moyekj

menos said:


> Crap.. For some reason I'm running about a 50-75% failure rate on ffmpeg encodes. This is the error I'm seeing in the auto.log. I'm also getting a windows application crash.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Wed 10/29/2008 08:37 PM >> ENCODING TO FILE G:\tivo_tv\Sid the Science Kid/Sid the Science Kid-I Want Cake.mp4 ...
> Wed 10/29/2008 08:37 PM "C:\Perl\bin\perl.exe" "c:\program files\kmttg\tivo_mp4_encode.pl" "C:\Program Files\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe" "C:\Program Files\kmttg\temp\Sid the Science Kid/Sid the Science Kid-I Want Cake.mpg" "G:\tivo_tv\Sid the Science Kid/Sid the Science Kid-I Want Cake.mp4"
> Wed 10/29/2008 08:44 PM G:\tivo_tv\Sid the Science Kid/Sid the Science Kid-I Want Cake.mp4 size=160.52 MB elapsed=00:07:21 (3.05 Mbps)
> Wed 10/29/2008 08:44 PM *ERROR* encoder failed (exit code: 255) - check above C:\Perl\bin\perl.exe command
> Wed 10/29/2008 08:44 PM *ERROR* command failed: "C:\Program Files\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe" -y -i "C:\Program Files\kmttg\temp\Sid the Science Kid/Sid the Science Kid-I Want Cake.mpg" -v 0 -vcodec libx264 -coder 0 -level 31 -r 29.97 -sameq -g 300 -bufsize 14745k -b 2000k -maxrate 16000k -bug "+autodetect+ms" -me epzs -trellis 2 -mbd 1 -acodec copy -f mp4 "G:\tivo_tv\Sid the Science Kid/Sid the Science Kid-I Want Cake.mp4"


 To get more details on the failure bring up kmttg in GUI mode, select FILES mode and add the above .mpg and then setup the encode. Once it starts running select the job in job monitor and then "ctrl-s" on keyboard will bring up a window with ffmpeg output. This will allow you to see full details of the ffmpeg output and associated error messages.

Or perhaps easier, run the above ffmpeg command directly from a CMD window.


----------



## menos

These are the last few lines in the output before the crash. I've set -v to 3 trying to get as much info as possible.



Code:


[libx264 @ 003EFC90]frame=15916 QP=28.41 NAL=2 Slice:P Poc:390 I:95  P:707  SKIP:518  size=8675 bytes SSIM Y:0.94434
[libx264 @ 003EFC90]frame=15917 QP=27.63 NAL=2 Slice:P Poc:392 I:995  :107  SKIP:218  size=27788 bytes SSIM Y:0.96117
[libx264 @ 003EFC90]frame=15918 QP=27.70 NAL=2 Slice:P Poc:394 I:182 P:625  SKIP:513  size=16558 bytes SSIM Y:0.95208
[libx264 @ 003EFC90]frame=15919 QP=28.07 NAL=2 Slice:P Poc:396 I:214  :658  SKIP:448  size=18829 bytes SSIM Y:0.95080
[libx264 @ 003EFC90]frame=15920 QP=27.19 NAL=2 Slice:P Poc:398 I:168 P:751  SKIP:401  size=12077 bytes SSIM Y:0.95314
[libx264 @ 003EFC90]frame=15921 QP=29.32 NAL=2 Slice:P Poc:400 I:152 P:806  SKIP:362  size=12733 bytes SSIM Y:0.95211
[libx264 @ 003EFC90]frame=15922 QP=28.14 NAL=2 Slice:P Poc:402 I:212 P:726  SKIP:382  size=14339 bytes SSIM Y:0.95263
timestamp discontinuity -64000, new offset= 88214611

I'm getting the timestamp discontinuity error all over the place though, not just right before it dies.


----------



## moyekj

menos said:


> These are the last few lines in the output before the crash. I've set -v to 3 trying to get as much info as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [libx264 @ 003EFC90]frame=15916 QP=28.41 NAL=2 Slice:P Poc:390 I:95  P:707  SKIP:518  size=8675 bytes SSIM Y:0.94434
> [libx264 @ 003EFC90]frame=15917 QP=27.63 NAL=2 Slice:P Poc:392 I:995  :107  SKIP:218  size=27788 bytes SSIM Y:0.96117
> [libx264 @ 003EFC90]frame=15918 QP=27.70 NAL=2 Slice:P Poc:394 I:182 P:625  SKIP:513  size=16558 bytes SSIM Y:0.95208
> [libx264 @ 003EFC90]frame=15919 QP=28.07 NAL=2 Slice:P Poc:396 I:214  :658  SKIP:448  size=18829 bytes SSIM Y:0.95080
> [libx264 @ 003EFC90]frame=15920 QP=27.19 NAL=2 Slice:P Poc:398 I:168 P:751  SKIP:401  size=12077 bytes SSIM Y:0.95314
> [libx264 @ 003EFC90]frame=15921 QP=29.32 NAL=2 Slice:P Poc:400 I:152 P:806  SKIP:362  size=12733 bytes SSIM Y:0.95211
> [libx264 @ 003EFC90]frame=15922 QP=28.14 NAL=2 Slice:P Poc:402 I:212 P:726  SKIP:382  size=14339 bytes SSIM Y:0.95263
> timestamp discontinuity -64000, new offset= 88214611
> 
> I'm getting the timestamp discontinuity error all over the place though, not just right before it dies.


If you haven't already you should run the .mpg file through VideoRedo QuickStream fix before trying to encode it.


----------



## moyekj

Awesome news for streaming fans - streaming from Netflix coming soon:
http://www.engadget.com/2008/10/30/netflix-watch-instantly-coming-to-tivo/

Best part is no additional fees assuming you have at least $8.99/m plan from Netflix. This will certainly make me re-subscribe to Netflix.


----------



## menos

OK.. If I run the file through quickstream fix it seems to fix it. However, I can't get the quickstream fix to run under the service. If I paste that exact command into a command prompt, it runs. But it won't when called from the service.



Code:


Thu 10/30/2008 07:52 PM "C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe" //nologo "C:\Program Files\VideoReDoTVSuite\vp.vbs" "C:\Program Files\kmttg\temp\Sid the Science Kid/Sid the Science Kid-My Shrinking Shoes.mpg" "C:\Program Files\kmttg\temp\Sid the Science Kid/Sid the Science Kid-My Shrinking Shoes.mpg.qsfix" /t1 /d /q /na
Thu 10/30/2008 07:55 PM *ERROR* qsfix failed (exit code: 0) - check above qsfix command
Thu 10/30/2008 07:55 PM C:\Program Files\VideoReDoTVSuite\vp.vbs(45, 2) WScript.CreateObject: Could not create object named "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent".

Grrrr... Almost there....


----------



## moyekj

menos said:


> OK.. If I run the file through quickstream fix it seems to fix it. However, I can't get the quickstream fix to run under the service. If I paste that exact command into a command prompt, it runs. But it won't when called from the service.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Thu 10/30/2008 07:52 PM "C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe" //nologo "C:\Program Files\VideoReDoTVSuite\vp.vbs" "C:\Program Files\kmttg\temp\Sid the Science Kid/Sid the Science Kid-My Shrinking Shoes.mpg" "C:\Program Files\kmttg\temp\Sid the Science Kid/Sid the Science Kid-My Shrinking Shoes.mpg.qsfix" /t1 /d /q /na
> Thu 10/30/2008 07:55 PM *ERROR* qsfix failed (exit code: 0) - check above qsfix command
> Thu 10/30/2008 07:55 PM C:\Program Files\VideoReDoTVSuite\vp.vbs(45, 2) WScript.CreateObject: Could not create object named "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent".
> 
> Grrrr... Almost there....


Don't worry about the auto mode and path related problems for the tivostream encoding profiles. I will be fixing those to use full paths so those problems cannot arise in next release. However I've been extremely busy with my real job lately so may be a few more days before I get the next released finished.

For the QSFix not running in service mode, I had the exact same problem but not sure how to deal with it. If you select "Run in GUI" option then it works fine. Only as a service the QSFix will not run for some reason... I'll send a PM to Dan to see if he knows a fix for it.


----------



## tpintsch

First, I wanted to post a thank you for such a great program. It does everything I want it to do.

Over the past weekend I ran into a problem trying to transfer videos from my Tivo Series 3. The video transfer from the tivo would crawl, after 10 minutes I got 3 megabytes down. 

I tried everything, rebooting the computer, rebooting the tivo and the router, what fixed it for me was running both the computer running kmttg and the tivo through the same switch. 

I have a 28 port 10/100 and an 8 port 10/100/1000. Since the computer has gigabit and the tivo does not, I have the two switches uplinked and the tivo was in the 10/100 and the kmttg machine was in the gigabit. Hooking them together on the gigabit made all of the difference which leads me to believe that the Tivo does not like having two switches or more between it and the TTG computer and itself.

Has anyone else experienced this?

Thanks,

tim.


----------



## Philipp5

I've got the Tivo connected to a 4 port 10/100 which in turn connects to my Verizon Fios router. The PC running kmttg is connected to the Fios router. Kmttg works great. Awesome program & THANK YOU Moyekj!


----------



## tpintsch

Wow Phil, That is most interesting indeed. I wonder if I installed a second network card in my windows box for 10/100 and set the kmttg for that if it was just the Gigabit Switch that was doing it. I am pretty sure the Verizon routers are also 10/100.

I'm not home and not in front of it right now, but I think on a separate network card, kmttg can be used exclusively for that network card. Just thinking out loud, I really don't want to use any more of my precious Gigabit links then I have to.

Thanks,

tim.


----------



## moyekj

------------------
v0.5e (11/08/2008)
------------------
ENHANCEMENTS:
* Added option to check for low disk space (user can specify min desired space).
Option is disabled by default but can be enabled under configuration.
With option enabled, jobs will not run if there is not sufficient disk
space available according to specified minimum.
* Forward slash in show name replaced with underscore to avoid undesired
sub-folders.
* In auto transfer mode .TiVo files are now not re-downloaded if they already
exist in destination dir.

FIXES:
* tivostream profiles changed to use full paths instead of relative paths
such that they still work if running in windows service mode.
This change affected files under encode directory and tivo_mp4_encode.pl


----------



## bluraven

This script looks like it's exactly what I need for what I want to setup on my home network. Thanks for your hard work on this. I've read through every post in this thread and all the documentation. I have a question though. I'd like to set it up to auto-download every single show on the tivo and cut commercials, re-encode etc, not just my favorite shows. Does the auto-download feature accept a wildcard (*) for title and can download everything automatically? Would there be a way to have it delete the shows on the PC server when it notices they are no longer on the tivo? Even better, have it set an amount of days of when to delete from the computer after it has been deleted from the tivo? Also, does anyone have good encoder settings for high quality and small file size for playback on a wireless network with windows media player?

Thanks


----------



## moyekj

bluraven said:


> This script looks like it's exactly what I need for what I want to setup on my home network. Thanks for your hard work on this. I've read through every post in this thread and all the documentation. I have a question though. I'd like to set it up to auto-download every single show on the tivo and cut commercials, re-encode etc, not just my favorite shows. Does the auto-download feature accept a wildcard (*) for title and can download everything automatically? Would there be a way to have it delete the shows on the PC server when it notices they are no longer on the tivo? Even better, have it set an amount of days of when to delete from the computer after it has been deleted from the tivo? Also, does anyone have good encoder settings for high quality and small file size for playback on a wireless network with windows media player?
> 
> Thanks


 If you setup a title match with keywords set to .* this will match all titles.

There is no option for deleting titles on your computer not on the Tivo(s). That seems a little dangerous to me. Note that kmttg will not re-download .TiVo files already present on your PC.

h264_med_rate profile is probably a good choice for good quality encoding while keeping a relatively small file size (compared to mpeg2).
EDIT: h264_med_rate profile will keep audio as AC3 and many players still can't handle H.264 video & AC3 audio. So if you want something that plays with Windows Media Player you should pick the ps3 or xbox360 profiles which use AAC audio.


----------



## bluraven

I'll try that, thank you so much for the quick reply


----------



## AudioNutz

Tim Winders said:


> ...Nothing to discover. Can't seem to get Tk working in perl. I guess it wasn't meant to be. Need to clean up my system and try again another day.
> 
> Will have to stick with kmttg on a Windows box.
> 
> Hopefully I helped someone (not waste their time) and if anyone gets it up and going on Mac OS X, they can post specific steps to do so...


Tim,
After reading all of your trials and testing, I was able to get this to work on a Macintosh. Don't give up now...

I'm not sure if my "word" is enough proof, so see the screenshot below showing time and date. If you're still interested, I could document the process of getting KMTTG to work on a Mac if anyone wants, but I received 100% of the information in this tread. (And the links posted in this thread)

I'm not a programmer, just an average Joe fooling around with Perl, X11, and Tk-804.028...


----------



## AudioNutz

Disclaimer: I have not tested every single feature on the Mac...


----------



## moyekj

------------------
v0.5f (11/19/2008)
------------------
ENHANCEMENTS:
* Added percentage complete for ffmpeg encodes (previously only time was displayed)

FIXES:
* Auto transfers were not working properly with cached data
* Fixed problem with auto run in GUI with cached data
* In auto transfers configuration GUI the list type & keywords fields were
not updated when using UPDATE button to change type or keywords


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz, great work on getting things going on Mac. I think a summary of steps to get things working would be great and perhaps something I can include in documentation and/or website. Also, perhaps a zip package of the 3rd party binaries would be helpful as well?


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj,
Go ahead and add this to your documentation: (If you would like to give me credit for this part of your docs, I'm ok with that too.) 

*MACINTOSH INSTALLATION INSTRUCTIONS*
*1. INSTALL XCODE TOOLS*
The Tk module for the Perl GUI will need the X11 environment to be compiled, installed, and executed. Locate your Mac OS X installation DVD, and install the XCode Tools.

*2. INSTALL PERL (ONLY IF NEEDED)*
Most Macs with Tiger (Mac OS X 10.4.x) or Leopard (Mac OS X 10.5.x) already have Perl *5.8.x* installed, so you can skip to the part below where you install the Tk module

Kmttg is written in Perl and uses the Tk module for GUI. Perl versions 5.8.x is confirmed to work as long as you have the proper Tk module.
*Note that Macintosh ActivePerl version does not include Tk module by default and therefore requires more work to install  see details below.*

If by some miracle your Macintosh does not have Perl installed:
http://www.activestate.com/Products/activeperl/
Click on Get ActivePerl
Click on Download by free download version
Click on Continue
For 5.8.x version (on right side) scroll down and find the relevant installation file for your system
Download and install on your system. NOTE: This step can vary depending on your system so is not documented here.​
*INSTALLING Tk MODULE USING Terminal and X11*
http://search.cpan.org/~ni-s/Tk-804.027/
If you are using Safari, make sure that your browser is not set to Open safe files after downloading.
Download the latest release.
Move the Tk-804.028.tar.gz to your /System/Library/Perl/lib folder I suppose you can put it anywhere you like. I just put it here to keep things tidy.
Change permissions of this folder, so that you have rights to install software here. (Make a note as to what the permissions were, as you will want to change them back later)
Open a Terminal window, and execute the following commands: (May differ if youve changed the install location)​*BUILD EXAMPLE*
cd /System/Library/Perl/lib
tar -zxvpf Tk-804.028.tar.gz
cd Tk-804.028
perl Makefile.PL
make
Now go to your Utilities folder on your Hard Drive, and open an X11 window.
In the X11 window, type the following commands : 
Cd /System/Library/Perl/lib/Tk-804.028
make test
(Stand back and watch this happen)
sudo make install​Perl and Tk are now ready. Change the permissions for /System/Library/Perl/lib back to what they were when you began. (This step may not be necessary, but I like to keep my Mac tidy)

*STARTING KMTTG*
*Macintosh*
Simplest way to run: perl path/kmttg.pl​
*BUILD AND INSTALL 3rd PARTY TOOLS*
Macintosh is exactly the same as Linux instructions that are already published.


----------



## moyekj

Thanks AudioNut. I added an html document with your instructions (with credit given to you) to the Google project area.


----------



## kevinmtu

Thanks AudioNutz for the Mac instructions! I will give it a try on my Mac later today and let you know how it goes.


----------



## AudioNutz

UPDATE on the Mac instructions...

Mac OS X 10.5.x (Leopard) is working great, but I haven't been able to get mencoder to play nice with comskip with Mac OS X 10.4.x (Tiger)

If anyone would like to volunteer a (working with comskip) version of mencoder, I would appreciate it...


----------



## bigbopper

I installed kmttg v0p5f and ActivePerl 5.10 and could not get kmttg to launch. I SUSPECT the problem to be that ActivePerl 5.10 installed Tkx, not TK. I uninstalled AP5.10 and installed AP5.8.8, which installed Tk. Bingo, kmttg launched on the first try.


----------



## citivolus

moyekj said:


> For the QSFix not running in service mode, I had the exact same problem but not sure how to deal with it. If you select "Run in GUI" option then it works fine. Only as a service the QSFix will not run for some reason... I'll send a PM to Dan to see if he knows a fix for it.


just want to say that I too am having this exact problem and am eagerly awaiting a fix!

great program btw!


----------



## moyekj

citivolus said:


> just want to say that I too am having this exact problem and am eagerly awaiting a fix!
> 
> great program btw!


 Had some discussions with Dan and we narrowed it down to an issue with VideoRedo not being able to run this function in service mode, however I don't think it's high on priority list to be resolved so I wouldn't expect a fix anytime soon. Perhaps if Dan is monitoring this thread he can comment further.


----------



## ehagberg

Any chance adding closed caption data extraction to kmttg has been considered?

t2sami can do it, but with all the automated functionality already integrated in kmttg, it would get that last step done all at once, rather than leaving another manual piece to the video download/commercial-cut/re-encode process.


----------



## ehagberg

So far I've only seen this when trying to cut commercials from "Chuck" and not other HD shows (though I've not tried this on too many other HD shows), but it consistently fails at the comcut stage with this error:

I:\kmttg\Chuck - Chuck Versus the Sensei_Mon_Dec_01_cut.mpg size=66.22 MB elapsed=00:01:00 (9.26 Mbps)
*ERROR* comcut failed (exit code: 5) - check above C:\Documents and Settings\Eric.TALTOS\Desktop\kmttg\mencoder\mencoder.exe command
Using SSE optimized IMDCT transform
Using MMX optimized resampler
Limiting audio preload to 0.4s.
Increasing audio density to 4.

1 duplicate frame(s)!
(...snip...)

The error window then fills with thousands of errors, mostly of the "1 duplicate frame(s)" type, though occasionally with messages like "ERROR: scr 0.556, dts 0.000, pts 0.300" or "Warning! FPS changed 23.976 -> 29.970 (-5.994005) [4]".

The original 1-hour show takes 5.something Gb. Eventually the comcut bit fails with:

Couldn't realloc frame buffer(idx), abort

PARSE_MPEG12: add_frames(69108) failed, exit

And leaves just 67Mb or so in the cut file.

Anyone else have this sort of problem?


----------



## moyekj

ehagberg said:


> Any chance adding closed caption data extraction to kmttg has been considered?
> 
> t2sami can do it, but with all the automated functionality already integrated in kmttg, it would get that last step done all at once, rather than leaving another manual piece to the video download/commercial-cut/re-encode process.


 If there is a batch tool that can do it starting from a .mpg or .TiVo file then it should be possible. If you can supply an example of how to do it I can look into it.


----------



## jmemmott

ehagberg said:


> Any chance adding closed caption data extraction to kmttg has been considered?
> 
> t2sami can do it, but with all the automated functionality already integrated in kmttg, it would get that last step done all at once, rather than leaving another manual piece to the video download/commercial-cut/re-encode process.


If you already have t2sami installed, you can use its command line interface during the processing to do the extraction:

"C:\Program Files\T2Sami\t2extract.exe" -f srt "E:\Tivo\Legend of the Seeker - Bounty.tivo"

will create "E:\Tivo\Legend of the Seeker - Bounty.srt" for you.

Just do any cuts first to avoid loosing sync between the A/V and the captions.


----------



## moyekj

jmemmott said:


> If you already have t2sami installed, you can use its command line interface during the processing to do the extraction:
> 
> "C:\Program Files\T2Sami\t2extract.exe" -f srt "E:\Tivo\Legend of the Seeker - Bounty.tivo"
> 
> will create "E:\Tivo\Legend of the Seeker - Bounty.srt" for you.
> 
> Just do any cuts first to avoid loosing sync between the A/V and the captions.


 Thanks. Does it work starting from .mpg files as well or just .TiVo? If it doesn't work on .mpg then it's not very ideal since if one goes off to either automatically or manually remove commercials from .mpg then there's no way to have a corresponding .srt


----------



## jmemmott

moyekj said:


> Thanks. Does it work starting from .mpg files as well or just .TiVo? If it doesn't work on .mpg then it's not very ideal since if one goes off to either automatically or manually remove commercials from .mpg then there's no way to have a corresponding .srt


It will handle either one equally as well as .vob files from DVD's. That is why I made the comment about doing the processing after making cuts. The captions are distributed uniformly throughout and cutting the commercial video also cuts out the closed captioning associated with the commercials...


----------



## moyekj

jmemmott said:


> It will handle either one equally as well as .vob files from DVD's. That is why I made the comment about doing the processing after making cuts. The captions are distributed uniformly throughout and cutting the commercial video also cuts out the closed captioning associated with the commercials...


 OK great. Sounds like a good flexible tool. I'll look into it.


----------



## waynomo

First, let me say thank you for all the time and effort you put into this great program!!

The first few times I started KMTTG a command window opened an the error message 'Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at C:\Program Files\KMTTG\kmttg\kmttg.pl line 4210" appeared 10 times. It didn't appear immediately. It appears right about the same time the blue "TOTALS" and "NOTE" messages appears in the job monitor window.

I added wperl to the start of my shortcut and now the cmd window doesn't appear, but I wanted to make sure the error message wasn't anything to be concerned about.

I could have sworn I saw somebody address this in an earlier discussion, but I can seem to find a reference to it.

Thanks again,
Wayne


----------



## moyekj

waynomo said:


> First, let me say thank you for all the time and effort you put into this great program!!
> 
> The first few times I started KMTTG a command window opened an the error message 'Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at C:\Program Files\KMTTG\kmttg\kmttg.pl line 4210" appeared 10 times. It didn't appear immediately. It appears right about the same time the blue "TOTALS" and "NOTE" messages appears in the job monitor window.
> 
> I added wperl to the start of my shortcut and now the cmd window doesn't appear, but I wanted to make sure the error message wasn't anything to be concerned about.
> 
> I could have sworn I saw somebody address this in an earlier discussion, but I can seem to find a reference to it.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Wayne


Yes it's nothing serious, but I have perl in verbose warning mode and usually try and prevent those kinds of warnings so thanks for bringing it up. This issue is for recordings on your Tivos that don't have associated channel numbers and/or names, such as recordings you copied from PC->Tivo for example. This is creating references to an uninitialized hash key in Perl which is where the warnings are coming from.


----------



## waynomo

moyekj said:


> Yes it's nothing serious, but I have perl in verbose warning mode and usually try and prevent those kinds of warnings so thanks for bringing it up. This issue is for recordings on your Tivos that don't have associated channel numbers and/or names, such as recordings you copied from PC->Tivo for example. This is creating references to an uninitialized hash key in Perl which is where the warnings are coming from.


That makes sense. I am guessing it is the programs from the Onion News Network. (Downloads) I don't think I currently have any programs on my Tivo that came from my PC.


----------



## moyekj

jmemmott said:


> If you already have t2sami installed, you can use its command line interface during the processing to do the extraction:
> 
> "C:\Program Files\T2Sami\t2extract.exe" -f srt "E:\Tivo\Legend of the Seeker - Bounty.tivo"
> 
> will create "E:\Tivo\Legend of the Seeker - Bounty.srt" for you.
> 
> Just do any cuts first to avoid loosing sync between the A/V and the captions.


 FYI, I already have this integrated and working in development area but just have been sitting on it for a while since the most tedious portion of updating the documentation still needs to be done. I was amazed how fast that program runs. A 1 hour SD show it crunches through in about 5-10 seconds. The .srt file looks to be an easily parsable format too so perhaps integration of captions with tivostream in the future may be possible.


----------



## jmemmott

You could create a streaming subset that works now. The GUI version of T2Sami creates streamable captioned MPEG2's and you have access to all of the programs it is using. None of it will be on the fly. You have to use open captioning with streaming which means a re-encoding step...

These are the blind alleys I am still working out: I can create streamable captioned MPEG2 files in a single step with T2Sami using mencoder but I have not been able to get a streamable MP4's, captioned or not, using mencoder. It appears I may need to use something else to mux it into the right format afterward if I want to go that route. I can get a streamable MP4's in a single step out of T2Sami with ffmpeg but I can't add the open captions using ffmpeg, only closed captions which won't work with streaming - only for downloading.

I tried VLC outside of t2sami but the captions it created were so ugly/unreadable, I dropped that path for the time being.


----------



## ehagberg

ehagberg said:


> So far I've only seen this when trying to cut commercials from "Chuck" and not other HD shows (though I've not tried this on too many other HD shows), but it consistently fails at the comcut stage with this error:
> 
> I:\kmttg\Chuck - Chuck Versus the Sensei_Mon_Dec_01_cut.mpg size=66.22 MB elapsed=00:01:00 (9.26 Mbps)
> *ERROR* comcut failed (exit code: 5) - check above C:\Documents and Settings\Eric.TALTOS\Desktop\kmttg\mencoder\mencoder.exe command
> Using SSE optimized IMDCT transform
> Using MMX optimized resampler
> Limiting audio preload to 0.4s.
> Increasing audio density to 4.
> 
> 1 duplicate frame(s)!
> (...snip...)
> 
> The error window then fills with thousands of errors, mostly of the "1 duplicate frame(s)" type, though occasionally with messages like "ERROR: scr 0.556, dts 0.000, pts 0.300" or "Warning! FPS changed 23.976 -> 29.970 (-5.994005) [4]".
> 
> The original 1-hour show takes 5.something Gb. Eventually the comcut bit fails with:
> 
> Couldn't realloc frame buffer(idx), abort
> 
> PARSE_MPEG12: add_frames(69108) failed, exit
> 
> And leaves just 67Mb or so in the cut file.
> 
> Anyone else have this sort of problem?


Nobody? I can easily reproduce this problem, and I've seen that even when the program claims to have been successful, there's just a 50-70Mb file left behind with just a few seconds of video.

Seems that anything recorded in HD on NBC has this problem (I'm getting the programming from FiOS if that matters).

Seems like this is likely a bug in mencoder, as the comskip .edl file seems to have valid data.


----------



## moyekj

ehagberg said:


> Nobody? I can easily reproduce this problem, and I've seen that even when the program claims to have been successful, there's just a 50-70Mb file left behind with just a few seconds of video.
> 
> Seems that anything recorded in HD on NBC has this problem (I'm getting the programming from FiOS if that matters).
> 
> Seems like this is likely a bug in mencoder, as the comskip .edl file seems to have valid data.


 mencoder is pretty bad at introducing sync errors especially if the source mpeg has glitches. If you were to run source mpeg through VideoRedo QuickStream Fix before making the cuts with mencoder I think you may find the problem is resolved. Then again, if you have VideoRedo the cuts would be done using it instead of mencoder with kmttg.


----------



## ehagberg

moyekj said:


> mencoder is pretty bad at introducing sync errors especially if the source mpeg has glitches. If you were to run source mpeg through VideoRedo QuickStream Fix before making the cuts with mencoder I think you may find the problem is resolved. Then again, if you have VideoRedo the cuts would be done using it instead of mencoder with kmttg.


Well, it's not a problem with the source mpeg. I ran it through QSF and the same problem occurs - the original file is about 2Gb, while the resulting output file (there are a couple commercials, but it's not _that_ much) is about 50Mb after mencoder has attempted to cut out the commercials. Only the first 5 seconds of video are left in the file, while the audio seems to be intact.


----------



## moyekj

ehagberg said:


> Well, it's not a problem with the source mpeg. I ran it through QSF and the same problem occurs - the original file is about 2Gb, while the resulting output file (there are a couple commercials, but it's not _that_ much) is about 50Mb after mencoder has attempted to cut out the commercials. Only the first 5 seconds of video are left in the file, while the audio seems to be intact.


 If you have VideoRedo you should set it up in kmttg (specify installation path to it) and then kmttg will use VRD to make the cuts instead of mencoder. If VRD isn't able to make cuts properly then I don't think you'll find anything else that will.


----------



## moyekj

v0.5g (12/14/2008)
------------------
ENHANCEMENTS:
* Added "captions" option which uses T2Sami to extract captions from
.TiVo or .mpg files. This creates a .srt file with same name as the
video file from which it was derived but using .srt suffix.
This option is only enabled for Windows machines with path to
"t2extract.exe" program specified in the configuration.


----------



## muerte33

Moyekj,
Do you have an encoding profile for creating Divx or Xvid files from MPG(for KMTTG)?
The H264_High_rate took a 2gb file and made it a 6gb file on my pc.

Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

muerte33 said:


> Moyekj,
> Do you have an encoding profile for creating Divx or Xvid files from MPG(for KMTTG)?
> The H264_High_rate took a 2gb file and made it a 6gb file on my pc.
> 
> Thanks!


 The "zen" profile (in latest release) is xvid format, though it's low bit rate and low resolution, but you could make a copy of encode\zen.enc file with a different name and adjust the settings. Something like the following modified zen profile will work:


Code:


FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -vcodec libxvid -acodec libmp3lame -b 2000k -ac 2 -f avi OUTPUT

If you want higher or lower bitrate adjust the -b setting.

You could also try the h256_med_rate (and perhaps adjust it's bitrate setting for your needs). Note that I designed this scheme to make it easy to copy a "template" scheme and adjust it for your needs.


----------



## ehagberg

moyekj said:


> If you have VideoRedo you should set it up in kmttg (specify installation path to it) and then kmttg will use VRD to make the cuts instead of mencoder. If VRD isn't able to make cuts properly then I don't think you'll find anything else that will.


I'd really rather not use VideoRedo is something like mencoder can/should work instead.

It turns out that with some tweaking of the options sent to mencoder, I can get it to pass, successfully, the same files that were getting hacked into uselessness with the command-line options kmttg currently uses for commercial cutting.

Any chance the command could be modified/configurable rather than hardcoded as it is today?


----------



## moyekj

ehagberg said:


> Any chance the command could be modified/configurable rather than hardcoded as it is today?


 You can always edit kmttg.pl and adjust it as needed (line 3534 in current version).


----------



## hoyty

ehagberg said:


> It turns out that with some tweaking of the options sent to mencoder, I can get it to pass, successfully, the same files that were getting hacked into uselessness with the command-line options kmttg currently uses for commercial cutting.
> 
> Any chance the command could be modified/configurable rather than hardcoded as it is today?


Can you share your command-line changes? I just tried out KMTTG for the first time tonight and I am getting what I think is a similar error.


Code:


>> CUTTING COMMERCIALS IN E:\TiVo\My Name Is Earl - Orphan Earl_Thu_Dec_11.mpg ...
"E:\Temp\KMTTG\kmttg\mencoder\mencoder.exe" "E:\TiVo\My Name Is Earl - Orphan Earl_Thu_Dec_11.mpg" -edl "E:\TiVo\My Name Is Earl - Orphan Earl_Thu_Dec_11.edl" -oac copy -ovc copy -of mpeg -o "E:\Downloaded TV\My Name Is Earl - Orphan Earl_Thu_Dec_11_cut.mpg"
E:\Downloaded TV\My Name Is Earl - Orphan Earl_Thu_Dec_11_cut.mpg size=56.30 MB elapsed=00:04:51 (1.62 Mbps)
*ERROR* comcut failed (exit code: 5) - check above E:\Temp\KMTTG\kmttg\mencoder\mencoder.exe command
Using SSE optimized IMDCT transform
Using MMX optimized resampler
Limiting audio preload to 0.4s.
Increasing audio density to 4.


ERROR: scr 1.243, dts 0.000, pts 0.300

I tried it both on ER and Earl, which are NBC so that may be the commonality. I am testing a CBS show now to see what happens.

I had a few other questions, as I said I am new to KMTTG and I couldn't find these mentioned in the thread or docs.

1. Is there a reason the newer versions of comskip or mplayer/mencoder aren't being used? Just curious on this one if the newer ones might be more efficient or robust.

2. Can the extracted metadata be used for anything other than pyTiVo back to TiVo? I am using the files on Vista Media Center and was trying to see if I could get the metadata usable there.

Thanks for a great tool.

Brian


----------



## moyekj

hoyty said:


> 1. Is there a reason the newer versions of comskip or mplayer/mencoder aren't being used? Just curious on this one if the newer ones might be more efficient or robust.
> 
> 2. Can the extracted metadata be used for anything other than pyTiVo back to TiVo? I am using the files on Vista Media Center and was trying to see if I could get the metadata usable there.
> 
> Thanks for a great tool.
> 
> Brian


 1. No reason - I just don't update the windows util zip file too often unless a real need comes up. Note that kmttg configuration allows you to give path to wherever you install newer versions so nothing stopping you from doing so. I should add that I never use comskip/comcut since I prefer to edit out commercials manually and can do it pretty quickly and much more accurately that way. I'm no fan of mencoder as most of the time it's caused me nothing but headaches. If there's a better free tool for doing cuts I'm all ears.
2. Don't think there's any other tool other than pyTivo that can use the metadata file.


----------



## hoyty

moyekj said:


> I should add that I never use comskip/comcut since I prefer to edit out commercials manually and can do it pretty quickly and much more accurately that way. I'm no fan of mencoder as most of the time it's caused me nothing but headaches. If there's a better free tool for doing cuts I'm all ears.


What do you use to cut commercials and do you still automate the re-encoding?


----------



## moyekj

hoyty said:


> What do you use to cut commercials and do you still automate the re-encoding?


Though I have VideoRedo I mostly use Womble Mpeg Video Wizard as I can do the cuts quicker with that software (but I do use VRD Quickstream fix option in kmttg before editing). I don't re-encode often but when I do I just go into FILES mode in kmttg to select files to re-encode, so it's not automated.


----------



## wtherrell

I want to prepare other videos files in a compressed configuration to convert to be shown on Tivo. I have used pyTivo with some sucess but the resulting files are very large. Also it does it on the fly. I would like to convert, compress, and then move the files to the Tivo for downloading onto any of my 3 Tivos. Can this program do that? Or what do I need?


----------



## moyekj

wtherrell said:


> I want to prepare other videos files in a compressed configuration to convert to be shown on Tivo. I have used pyTivo with some sucess but the resulting files are very large. Also it does it on the fly. I would like to convert, compress, and then move the files to the Tivo for downloading onto any of my 3 Tivos. Can this program do that? Or what do I need?


 No, it's not suited to do the reverse (convert from some other encoding to mpeg2). All you really need for that is to use ffmpeg which incidentally is what pyTivo is using under the hood. ffmpeg is also used by kmttg to convert from mpeg2 to other formats, but it's also perfectly capable of converting other formats to mpeg2. However, note that it's a command line base utility so there is no GUI for it. Most likely there are GUIs built around it (for example there's ffmpegX for Macs) if you are not comfortable with batch scripting.
There are many command line options to control exactly how encoding is done (including the video & audio bit rates, etc) with ffmpeg so it requires some research/experimentation to get something that works well, but it's time well spent.


----------



## Meklos

1) Let me say that as a new user of this software, I am in love with it so far. I really appreciate your work on it.

2) Would it be of any use (or maybe it's been done) to have a thread where people post these various encoding profiles and report how well it works, for what function, etc? 

I'm looking to download OTA HD shows, cut the commercials and push it back, keeping the codec to as near-original as possible... Is there a built-in profile I should pick, or does someone else have an option for me?


----------



## moyekj

Meklos said:


> I'm looking to download OTA HD shows, cut the commercials and push it back, keeping the codec to as near-original as possible... Is there a built-in profile I should pick, or does someone else have an option for me?


 That's easy. After you are done cutting out commercials you're done! You can then feed it back to your Series 3 Tivos as is without further processing (no re-encoding needed as the file will already be in mpeg2 program stream format which is what the Tivo wants). I would recommend enabling the metadata option then use pyTivo to transfer it back to your Tivo (that way you can preserve show details).


----------



## menos

Couple of things real quick.

1. Is there anyway to add the seriesId to the meta file?
2. It seems that it is having problems with shows that have an & in the title. Law & Order turns into Law &amp; Order


----------



## muerte33

OK, is this the ffmpeg parameter to go divx?

-vcodec mpeg4 -vtag DIVX

????
Some players do not support Xvid, only Divx
Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

muerte33 said:


> OK, is this the ffmpeg parameter to go divx?
> 
> -vcodec mpeg4 -vtag DIVX
> 
> ????
> Some players do not support Xvid, only Divx
> Thanks!


 That looks right to me.


----------



## moyekj

menos said:


> Couple of things real quick.
> 
> 1. Is there anyway to add the seriesId to the meta file?
> 2. It seems that it is having problems with shows that have an & in the title. Law & Order turns into Law & Order


 I will need to take some time to look into these. I assume for issue 2 you are talking about the title that goes into the metadata file right?


----------



## menos

moyekj said:


> I will need to take some time to look into these. I assume for issue 2 you are talking about the title that goes into the metadata file right?


Correct.

Thanks


----------



## Meklos

Well, I'm almost there. I'm trying to take an HD OTA show, download it to the PC, run decrypt, comskip and comcut (but not encode). I'm using the tivostream-hd profile. I have even tried adding VideoReDo... but no luck.

It's successfully finding the commercials, then here's the output on the perl session...



> 107907 Frames Processed
> Commercials were found.
> MEncoder 1.0rc2-4.2.1 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team
> CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz (Family: 15, Model: 1, Stepping: 2)
> CPUflags: Type: 15 MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1
> Compiled with runtime CPU detection.
> success: format: 0 data: 0x0 - 0xefba72d3
> MPEG-PS file format detected.
> VIDEO: MPEG2 1920x1080 (aspect 3) 29.970 fps 65000.0 kbps (8125.0 kbyte/s)
> [V] filefmt:2 fourcc:0x10000002 size:1920x1080 fps:29.97 ftime:=0.0334
> ==========================================================================
> Opening audio decoder: [liba52] AC3 decoding with liba52
> AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 384.0 kbit/25.00% (ratio: 48000->192000)
> Selected audio codec: [a52] afm: liba52 (AC3-liba52)
> ==========================================================================
> PACKET SIZE: 2048 bytes, deltascr: 245760
> videocodec: framecopy (1920x1080 24bpp fourcc=10000002)
> audiocodec: framecopy (format=2000 chans=2 rate=48000 bits=16 B/s=48000 sample-1
> )
> Read 6 EDL actions.
> Writing header...
> INITV: 0.200, 0.167, fps: 29.970
> Pos: 1.5s 42f ( 0%) 0.00fps Trem: 0min 0mb A-V:-0.070 [15583:384]
> BUFFER UNDEFLOW at stream 0, raising muxrate to 1980 kb/s, delta_scr: 223418
> 
> BUFFER UNDEFLOW at stream 1, raising muxrate to 2178 kb/s, delta_scr: 203107
> 
> BUFFER UNDEFLOW at stream 1, raising muxrate to 2395 kb/s, delta_scr: 184643
> 
> BUFFER UNDEFLOW at stream 1, raising muxrate to 2635 kb/s, delta_scr: 167857
> 
> BUFFER UNDEFLOW at stream 1, raising muxrate to 2898 kb/s, delta_scr: 152597
> 
> BUFFER UNDEFLOW at stream 1, raising muxrate to 3188 kb/s, delta_scr: 138725
> 
> BUFFER UNDEFLOW at stream 0, raising muxrate to 3507 kb/s, delta_scr: 126114
> Pos: 12.2s 331f ( 0%) 209.63fps Trem: 7min 1034mb A-V:-0.067 [16330:384]
> demux_mpg: 24000/1001fps progressive NTSC content detected, switching framerate.
> 
> Pos: 18.6s 483f ( 0%) 198.36fps Trem: 7min 734mb A-V:-0.011 [16995:384]]
> demux_mpg: 30000/1001fps NTSC content detected, switching framerate.
> Pos: 19.2s 499f ( 0%) 194.69fps Trem: 7min 711mb A-V:0.033 [17155:384]]
> demux_mpg: 24000/1001fps progressive NTSC content detected, switching framerate.
> 
> Pos: 20.0s 519f ( 0%) 195.85fps Trem: 7min 684mb A-V:0.016 [16934:384]
> demux_mpg: 30000/1001fps NTSC content detected, switching framerate.
> Pos: 21.3s 556f ( 0%) 198.71fps Trem: 7min 661mb A-V:0.005 [16953:384]
> demux_mpg: 24000/1001fps progressive NTSC content detected, switching framerate.
> [snip]
> 
> Pos: 906.6s 22111f (30%) 43.59fps Trem: 19min 147mb A-V:0.031 [18046:384]
> demux_mpg: 30000/1001fps NTSC content detected, switching framerate.
> Pos: 907.5s 22135f (30%) 43.54fps Trem: 19min 147mb A-V:0.014 [18047:384]
> demux_mpg: 24000/1001fps progressive NTSC content detected, switching framerate.
> 
> Pos: 908.2s 22152f (30%) 43.54fps Trem: 19min 147mb A-V:0.022 [18046:384]


An 8GB show leaves me with a 45MB _cut.mpg after a stream of 'duplicate frame'

Here's the output in the kmttg window...



> NUMB3RS - Power
> Recorded Fri 12/12/2008 09:00 PM on 5-1=WTVFDT, Duration = 59 mins
> A serial rapist uses his position as a police officer to ensnare his victims.
> SKIPPING METADATA GENERATION, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: C:\kmttgtemp\NUMB3RS - Power_Fri_Dec_12_cut.mpg.txt
> SKIPPING DOWNLOAD, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: C:\kmttgtemp\NUMB3RS - Power_Fri_Dec_12.TiVo
> SKIPPING DECRYPT, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: D:\kmttgtemp\NUMB3RS - Power_Fri_Dec_12.mpg
> >> SCANNING FOR COMMERCIALS IN D:\kmttgtemp\NUMB3RS - Power_Fri_Dec_12.mpg ...
> "C:\Program Files\kmttg\comskip\comskip.exe" --ini "C:\Program Files\kmttg\comskip\comskip.ini" "D:\kmttgtemp\NUMB3RS - Power_Fri_Dec_12.mpg"
> comskip elapsed time=00:45:45
> --DONE--
> >> CUTTING COMMERCIALS IN D:\kmttgtemp\NUMB3RS - Power_Fri_Dec_12.mpg ...
> "C:\Program Files\kmttg\mencoder\mencoder.exe" "D:\kmttgtemp\NUMB3RS - Power_Fri_Dec_12.mpg" -edl "D:\kmttgtemp\NUMB3RS - Power_Fri_Dec_12.edl" -oac copy -ovc copy -of mpeg -o "C:\kmttgtemp\NUMB3RS - Power_Fri_Dec_12_cut.mpg"
> C:\kmttgtemp\NUMB3RS - Power_Fri_Dec_12_cut.mpg size=45.23 MB elapsed=00:08:51 (0.71 Mbps)
> *ERROR* comcut failed (exit code: 5) - check above C:\Program Files\kmttg\mencoder\mencoder.exe command
> Using SSE optimized IMDCT transform
> Using MMX optimized resampler
> Limiting audio preload to 0.4s.
> Increasing audio density to 4.
> 
> 1 duplicate frame(s)!
> 
> 1 duplicate frame(s)!
> 
> ERROR: scr 1.301, dts 0.000, pts 0.300
> 
> ERROR: scr 1.723, dts 0.000, pts 0.364
> 
> ERROR: scr 1.903, dts 0.000, pts 0.396
> 
> ERROR: scr 2.076, dts 0.000, pts 0.428
> 
> ERROR: scr 2.604, dts 0.000, pts 0.492
> 
> ERROR: scr 2.754, dts 0.000, pts 0.524
> 
> ERROR: scr 3.137, dts 0.000, pts 0.556
> 
> ERROR: scr 3.393, dts 0.600, pts 0.701
> 
> ERROR: scr 3.399, dts 0.000, pts 0.620
> 
> ERROR: scr 3.747, dts 0.000, pts 0.652
> 
> ERROR: scr 3.877, dts 0.000, pts 0.684
> 
> ERROR: scr 4.296, dts 0.000, pts 0.748
> 
> ERROR: scr 4.421, dts 0.000, pts 0.780
> 
> ERROR: scr 4.539, dts 0.000, pts 0.812
> 
> ERROR: scr 4.930, dts 0.000, pts 0.876


And it goes on with several hundred more duplicate frame errors...

I have tried this on a CSI and now this show, same type of results. Is there something I'm missing?

Any help appreciated!!


----------



## moyekj

Meklos, a few posts ago someone mentioned some tweaks to mencoder were needed for it to work properly for them for some video files. Problem is I don't think the specific changes were ever posted so I'm not sure what the fix is. If you add VideoRedo to your configuration then kmttg will use VRD instead of mencoder for doing the cuts and it should work much more reliably.

NOTE: If setting up to use VRD then you need to edit comskip.ini file so that special cut file for VRD is generated. Read the kmttg documentation for more details.


----------



## ehagberg

moyekj said:


> If you have VideoRedo you should set it up in kmttg (specify installation path to it) and then kmttg will use VRD to make the cuts instead of mencoder. If VRD isn't able to make cuts properly then I don't think you'll find anything else that will.


I've specified the path for VideoRedo (that's the full path to the VideoRedo.exe binary, right?), but the cuts are still being done with mencoder and failing.

I changed the compskip.ini to have the necessary output_videoredo=1 setting, so that file was created, but videoredo still wasn't used.

I notice that the checkbox for VRD QS fix isn't selectable either.


----------



## ehagberg

moyekj said:


> Meklos, a few posts ago someone mentioned some tweaks to mencoder were needed for it to work properly for them for some video files. Problem is I don't think the specific changes were ever posted so I'm not sure what the fix is. If you add VideoRedo to your configuration then kmttg will use VRD instead of mencoder for doing the cuts and it should work much more reliably.
> 
> NOTE: If setting up to use VRD then you need to edit comskip.ini file so that special cut file for VRD is generated. Read the kmttg documentation for more details.


The tweaks I mentioned seemed to work, but only if I specified a 720x480 scale, rather than keeping the 1920x1080 frame size. I've tried to get them working in such a way that'll preserve the HD quality of the original file, but haven't had success, so I'm going to likely give up and use VideoRedo.

I see that for VideoRedo, unlike all the other config paths, you are supposed to specify the directory that videoredo lives in, rather than the full path to the binary. Should've read the perl script before asking.


----------



## ehagberg

For anyone who wants to play with mencoder for commercial cutting, here's what worked for me for those flaky streams (or at least those that mencoder didn't like with the default kmttg args):

mencoder.exe $INFILE.mpg -of mpeg -vf scale=720:480 -oac lavc -ovc lavc -lavcopts acodec=ac3:vcodec=mpeg2video:vbitrate=9800 -mpegopts format=dvd -srate 48000 -ofps 30000/1001 -edl $INFILE.edl -o $INFILE_cut.mpg

changing the scale (and bitrate to correspond) caused the output files to be not so watchable.


----------



## moyekj

ehagberg said:


> I've specified the path for VideoRedo (that's the full path to the VideoRedo.exe binary, right?), but the cuts are still being done with mencoder and failing.
> 
> I changed the compskip.ini to have the necessary output_videoredo=1 setting, so that file was created, but videoredo still wasn't used.
> 
> I notice that the checkbox for VRD QS fix isn't selectable either.


 No, you should supply the full path to the VRD installation directory where all the various executables can be found, so take VideoRedo.exe out for your setting. Once it has the right path you should see the VRD QS fix option become selectable and thus you will be able to use QS fix and the cuts will be done with VRD rather than mencoder.

EDIT: I see in your post above that you realized this now. NOTE: It is documented as well if you read the documentation.


----------



## Meklos

If I do a comcut, do I have to do an encode to get the commercials cut out? The reason I ask, I am using the tivostream-hd profile, doing decode, comskip, comcut and captions, but not encode...


An 8GB .tivo file is turning into a 3GB _cut.mpg file... ??


----------



## moyekj

Meklos said:


> If I do a comcut, do I have to do an encode to get the commercials cut out? The reason I ask, I am using the tivostream-hd profile, doing decode, comskip, comcut and captions, but not encode...
> 
> An 8GB .tivo file is turning into a 3GB _cut.mpg file... ??


 No, commercial cutting is independent of encoding. The encoding profile selection only applies if you enable the encode check.
Note that comskip yields very crude results at best for some files and you are really better off using an mpeg editor such as VRD if you want accurate cuts. My guess is in this case comskip is over detecting commercials and cutting out too much. Note that with comskip enabled you can generate a cut file for VRD that you can then open with VRD as a starting point to make cuts manually. Personally I find it quicker and better to skip comskip/comcut and do commercial edits manually, then if encoding desired use FILES option in kmttg to select the edited file for encoding.


----------



## Meklos

moyekj said:


> No, commercial cutting is independent of encoding. The encoding profile selection only applies if you enable the encode check.
> Note that comskip yields very crude results at best for some files and you are really better off using an mpeg editor such as VRD if you want accurate cuts. My guess is in this case comskip is over detecting commercials and cutting out too much. Note that with comskip enabled you can generate a cut file for VRD that you can then open with VRD as a starting point to make cuts manually. Personally I find it quicker and better to skip comskip/comcut and do commercial edits manually, then if encoding desired use FILES option in kmttg to select the edited file for encoding.


I have VRD installed on the machine and the path to VRD in the config. Is there a way to call VRD from a commandline to do commercial cuts, or is it interactive only?


----------



## moyekj

Meklos said:


> I have VRD installed on the machine and the path to VRD in the config. Is there a way to call VRD from a commandline to do commercial cuts, or is it interactive only?


 The way it's configured in kmttg is following comskip if you have comcut enabled it will call VRD in the background to do the cuts (i.e. not interactive). However, I'm suggesting that for accurate edits you need to enter interactive mode.


----------



## Meklos

moyekj said:


> The way it's configured in kmttg is following comskip if you have comcut enabled it will call VRD in the background to do the cuts (i.e. not interactive). However, I'm suggesting that for accurate edits you need to enter interactive mode.


I meant for the actual detection of the commercials themselves. I can open VRD and do the Ad Detective, but I was curious if there was a commandline function to active the Ad Detective on a particular file and have it autocut...

Sorry for my lack of clarity... I'm suffering from the 'post-lunch lack of blood to the brain' syndrome.


----------



## moyekj

Meklos said:


> I meant for the actual detection of the commercials themselves. I can open VRD and do the Ad Detective, but I was curious if there was a commandline function to active the Ad Detective on a particular file and have it autocut...
> 
> Sorry for my lack of clarity... I'm suffering from the 'post-lunch lack of blood to the brain' syndrome.


 Gotcha now. You know when including VRD support I actually added a job type called "adscan" which uses VRD for commercial scanning instead of "comskip". However from limited testing I found comskip generally did better than VRD ad detective so I left comskip as the default option to use for commercial detection. If you want to try it, uncomment (remove the leading #) lines 6137-6145 in latest kmttg.pl that look like this:


Code:


         #if ($VRD && -f "$VRD\\AdScan.vbs") {
         #   $familyId += 0.1;
         #   my $vprjFile = $edlFile;
         #   $vprjFile =~ s/\.edl$/.VPrj/;
         #   &adscan($VARIABLE{'tivoName'}, $mpegFile, $vprjFile, $familyId);
         #} else {
            $familyId += 0.1;
            &comskip($VARIABLE{'tivoName'}, $mpegFile, $edlFile, $familyId);
         #}

Then when you have "comskip" enabled it will actually use VRD Ad detective instead.

NOTE: I haven't done much testing of that functionality so can't guarantee anything, but it's worth a shot. If it does work OK for you perhaps in next update I'll add an option to choose VRD ad detective instead of comskip for commercial detection.


----------



## Meklos

Will do some testing and let you know. There will be quite a bit of broadcast TV for me to chug through, and I'd like to automate as much of the commercial-removal process that I can.

Thanks!


----------



## ehagberg

Something I just noticed recently, after getting past trying to bother using mencoder for commercial cutting and just using VideoRedo instead... is that even for those programs that mencoder ends up creating watchable video, running t2extract against that video shows that mencoder had no respect for the CC data stream as it's turned to garbage.

Removing commercials with VideoRedo and then t2extract against those files results in subtitles that are just fine.


----------



## falc122727

Great Program. However, a few issues with my first use.

1) Transfer Speed. The 90 minute HD program took almost 3 hours to transfer: *TiVo size=11359.68 MB elapsed=02:48:40 (9.42 Mbps)*. Is this speed normal? I'm on a wired network. I have no experience at all with TTG as I've always used Tytools on hacked TiVos.

2) Picture Quality: The decrypted mpg video has tiny horizontal lines visible, especially during rapid movements (see attached screen cap). Could this be a function of the decryption?


----------



## Meklos

Looks like something to do with interlacing to me...


----------



## moyekj

falc122727 said:


> Great Program. However, a few issues with my first use.
> 
> 1) Transfer Speed. The 90 minute HD program took almost 3 hours to transfer: *TiVo size=11359.68 MB elapsed=02:48:40 (9.42 Mbps)*. Is this speed normal? I'm on a wired network. I have no experience at all with TTG as I've always used Tytools on hacked TiVos.
> 
> 2) Picture Quality: The decrypted mpg video has tiny horizontal lines visible, especially during rapid movements (see attached screen cap). Could this be a function of the decryption?


 1) Yes, that's pretty typical for THD HD transfer speeds. With S3s they are still a little faster than THD units and I can get around 13 Mbps sustained under normal conditions.
2) Decrypting does nothing to affect picture quality so the problem is with source recording.


----------



## falc122727

Thanks for the quick response moyekj

1) I guess I have to get used to the massive file sizes of HD.

2) The video is absolutely clear on my TiVo. Does TTG do any video processing or is it purely a copy of the raw file from the TiVo? I've tried multiple players VLC, WMP, and ZoomPlayer, and multiple codecs, but I still get the same interlacing effect. I downloaded the same file with the Tivodesktop (slower transfer than kmttg by the way) and still have the problem. Any ideas?


----------



## beady

Is there any way to use kmttg to automatically convert the decrypted Tivo file to mpeg with mp2 audio? I have a Popcorn Hour A-110 and can't hear audio after decrypting a file from my S3. When I run a program called MPEG Streamclip on the decrypted file and select "Convert to MPEG with MP2 Audio" the sound suddenly works. It does not appear that MPEG Streamclip has a command line interface.


----------



## falc122727

It was a codec issue. I updated the video codecs on my PC and now all is good. Thanks again moyekj.


----------



## moyekj

beady said:


> Is there any way to use kmttg to automatically convert the decrypted Tivo file to mpeg with mp2 audio? I have a Popcorn Hour A-110 and can't hear audio after decrypting a file from my S3. When I run a program called MPEG Streamclip on the decrypted file and select "Convert to MPEG with MP2 Audio" the sound suddenly works. It does not appear that MPEG Streamclip has a command line interface.


Create a file called *mp2.enc* with following contents under kmttg *encode* folder:


Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
mpeg2 container, copy video, mp2 audio

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD
<command>
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -vcodec copy -acodec mp2 OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
mpeg

NOTE: File extension needs to be different than the source .mpg file extension which is why I chose *mpeg* above.

Then when running kmttg enable encode option and choose "mp2" profile. This will copy the video and convert audio to mp2.
(You can use another name other than mp2.enc if you wish of course)
(Be sure to restart kmttg after creating the file to see it in list or choose File->Refresh encoding profiles... to see it without restarting)


----------



## beady

moyekj said:


> Create a file called *mp2.enc* with following contents under kmttg *encode* folder:


Thanks for the suggestion and quick response. I got an error about encoding 6 channels is not allowed

Input #0, mpeg, from 'M:\KMTTG Files\test.mpg':
Duration: 02:00:01.57, start: 1.000000, bitrate: 12686 kb/s
Stream #0.0[0x1bd]: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5:1, s16, 384 kb/s
Stream #0.1[0x1e0]: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 1920x1080 [PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], 14000 kb/s, 29.97 tb(r)
Output #0, mpeg, to 'M:\KMTTG Files\test.mpeg':
Stream #0.0: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 1920x1080, q=2-31, 14000 kb/s, 29.97 tb(c)
Stream #0.1: Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, 5:1, s16, 64 kb/s
Stream mapping:
Stream #0.1 -> #0.0
Stream #0.0 -> #0.1
*[mp2 @ 01615010]encoding 6 channel(s) is not allowed in mp2*
Error while opening codec for output stream #0.1 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height


----------



## moyekj

Try adding "-ac 2" as follows:
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -vcodec copy -acodec mp2 *-ac 2* OUTPUT
(It's possible other audio params will be needed - I didn't test it on program with 5.1 audio)


----------



## PaulS

Perhaps I'm missing something obvious, but is there a way to operate on tivo files that already reside on the machine running kmttg ? I'd like to perform decrypt, metadata, and comskip on tivo files that I had already transferred from my Series3 to my Windows box before I had installed kmttg. Possible ?


----------



## moyekj

PaulS said:


> Perhaps I'm missing something obvious, but is there a way to operate on tivo files that already reside on the machine running kmttg ? I'd like to perform decrypt, metadata, and comskip on tivo files that I had already transferred from my Series3 to my Windows box before I had installed kmttg. Possible ?


 Yes, you have to enable file browser: File-Configuration-Enable File Browser (and optionally provide default path to use when starting). Then from main window TIVO pulldown menu select FILES option and then there is an Add Files... button which brings up a browser where you can look for .TiVo or .mpg files to use as starting point.


----------



## PaulS

moyekj said:


> Yes, you have to enable file browser: File-Configuration-Enable File Browser (and optionally provide default path to use when starting). Then from main window TIVO pulldown menu select FILES option and then there is an Add Files... button which brings up a browser where you can look for .TiVo or .mpg files to use as starting point.


Perfect! Thanks for the quick reply.

edit : I'm encountering errors on a few files. Any ideas ?



Code:


*ERROR* file missing: chunk-02-0002.xml
*ERROR* tivodecode failed (exit code: 0)
Encryption by QUALCOMM ;)


----------



## moyekj

PaulS said:


> Perfect! Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> edit : I'm encountering errors on a few files. Any ideas ?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> *ERROR* file missing: chunk-02-0002.xml
> *ERROR* tivodecode failed (exit code: 0)
> Encryption by QUALCOMM ;)


 I've not seen that, but perhaps some .TiVo files are missing the header portion (with all the detailed info)? Are all the .TiVo files unmodifed downloads from Tivos or were some edited with VRD or some other editor?
kmttg uses tivodecode to extract the header portion from .TiVo file and it looks like it's missing in some of the .TiVo files.


----------



## PaulS

moyekj said:


> I've not seen that, but perhaps some .TiVo files are missing the header portion (with all the detailed info)? Are all the .TiVo files unmodifed downloads from Tivos or were some edited with VRD or some other editor?
> kmttg uses tivodecode to extract the header portion from .TiVo file and it looks like it's missing in some of the .TiVo files.


It's only occurring a couple of my recordings (approximately 2 out of 20 so far), the rest appear to be processing normally. All of the recordings are unprotected HD recordings from my local PBS station, and all of the tivo files are untouched transfers from my S3.


----------



## AudioNutz

PaulS said:


> Perfect! Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> edit : I'm encountering errors on a few files. Any ideas ?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> *ERROR* file missing: chunk-02-0002.xml
> *ERROR* tivodecode failed (exit code: 0)
> Encryption by QUALCOMM ;)


I get this error (Macintosh) when there are illegal characters in the file names of the TiVo show, or if my AntiVirus tries to scan the show while it's being downloaded. What are the names of your shows?


----------



## PaulS

AudioNutz said:


> I get this error (Macintosh) when there are illegal characters in the file names of the TiVo show, or if my AntiVirus tries to scan the show while it's being downloaded. What are the names of your shows?


They're all similar to the following :

Cliffords Puppy Days - Show and Tell What a Story_Fri_Jun_06_cut.mpg

The individual episode names and airdates differ, but they're all just about the same. I don't see any blatantly funky characters in the titles.


----------



## AudioNutz

Have you tried shortening the names, and/or trying them without the underscore characters?


----------



## PaulS

AudioNutz said:


> Have you tried shortening the names, and/or trying them without the underscore characters?


Not really. Been busy with the holidays and such.


----------



## chanster

Hello. I have a question. this is the first time I have used this software. I downloaded kmtttg, got it installed OK, but I just asked it to download a movie from my tivo and convert it from .tivo to .mpg (no encoding). The result is that I got the file, but there is sound and no video. actually the video looks like the default screen saver or something similar. 

Question: Do I have to encode? I am trying to encode but my computer is taking forever. I mean it has taken 4 hours to encode 16% and my CPU is running at max strength. I don't know what to do.


----------



## chanster

To further complicate things, I got WinDVD to play the raw MPG file, but both Divx, PowerDVD and Windows Media shows no video...any thoughts????


----------



## moyekj

chanster said:


> Hello. I have a question. this is the first time I have used this software. I downloaded kmtttg, got it installed OK, but I just asked it to download a movie from my tivo and convert it from .tivo to .mpg (no encoding). The result is that I got the file, but there is sound and no video. actually the video looks like the default screen saver or something similar.
> 
> Question: Do I have to encode? I am trying to encode but my computer is taking forever. I mean it has taken 4 hours to encode 16% and my CPU is running at max strength. I don't know what to do.


 No need to encode to a different format. It sounds like you are missing proper codecs to decode mpeg2 on your computer, so you need to install codecs such as:
http://codecpackguide.com/klcodec416f.exe


----------



## Spenser

Is it possible to run kmttg in a client/server mode? For example, have all the code and configuration files on one machine, but invoke the GUI and make configuration changes from another (a la Galleon)?


----------



## moyekj

Spenser said:


> Is it possible to run kmttg in a client/server mode? For example, have all the code and configuration files on one machine, but invoke the GUI and make configuration changes from another (a la Galleon)?


 No, but a network share may accomplish what you want.


----------



## jrusch

I have a question regarding the encoding profiles. I want to watch HD quality on my Macbook, but I would also like a smaller file size. Which profile would be best?


----------



## moyekj

jrusch said:


> I have a question regarding the encoding profiles. I want to watch HD quality on my Macbook, but I would also like a smaller file size. Which profile would be best?


 h264_med_rate will cut back file size quite significantly while keeping fairly good quality. If that's not good enough then h264_high_rate will be good for quality but won't cut down on file size very much. You can also copy one of those profiles to your own and adjust the bitrate (-b #) to something in between to trade off quality vs. size.


----------



## infin8007

I'm eager to try this software, however the curl link in the google page is 404.
I guess i'll try to google and find anther d/l for it.

edit: think i found it at

http://www.gknw.net/mirror/curl/win32/curl-7.19.2-ssl-sspi-zlib-static-bin-w32.zip


----------



## moyekj

infin8007 said:


> I'm eager to try this software, however the curl link in the google page is 404.
> I guess i'll try to google and find anther d/l for it.
> 
> edit: think i found it at
> 
> http://www.gknw.net/mirror/curl/win32/curl-7.19.2-ssl-sspi-zlib-static-bin-w32.zip


NOTE: All the binaries needed for windows are already available in a single zip file at the kmttg web site:
kmttg_win32_tools_v0p5.zip


----------



## infin8007

Thanks. I also opened the readme file. and RTFM


----------



## infin8007

The add button being in front is counter intuitive. it should be near the delete.
I put in the tivo address and hit ok thinking it would be in the config file. I thought
my app or network was broken for about an hour.. had to read the manual.

Same for the configure auto transfer screen. 

we read from left to right, up to down..
so after i fill out the info... 
I see the OK button and click it.
The add/remove/update intuitively for me, would be following the information
i just entered, not before it. That would be an improvement in the UI IMO. 

other than that, i'm very very excited. I just found the app because I had
googled hoping to find a new version of tivo desktop that didn't have a memory leak.
So i'm very happy today  Now i can get stuff from tivo and re-encode it so
i can watch on on my phone through orb  THANK YOU!


----------



## jrusch

Is there something wrong with my computer? I am running this program on a 2Ghz Pentium 4 PC with 768mb of RAM.

I selected a 30 minute show that was recorded in HD. I selected the option to decrypt and encode (h264_high_rate). The show downloaded in the "normal" amount of time. Then the encoding started. It has been running now for over 15 hours. It is 197% complete.

How can I make this go faster? I checked Windows Task Manager and ffmpeg.exe is using 97% of the CPU.

If I use Tivo Desktop to convert a program it takes a couple of hours on the same computer.


----------



## moyekj

jrusch said:


> Is there something wrong with my computer? I am running this program on a 2Ghz Pentium 4 PC with 768mb of RAM.
> 
> I selected a 30 minute show that was recorded in HD. I selected the option to decrypt and encode (h264_high_rate). The show downloaded in the "normal" amount of time. Then the encoding started. It has been running now for over 15 hours. It is 197% complete.
> 
> How can I make this go faster? I checked Windows Task Manager and ffmpeg.exe is using 97% of the CPU.
> 
> If I use Tivo Desktop to convert a program it takes a couple of hours on the same computer.


 197% complete obviously sounds very suspicious. Something is going wrong with the encoding. It's undocumented but if you are encoding using GUI if you select the job in job monitor and then press Ctrl+s a little window with output from ffmpeg will show up. I suggest you bring that up and look for errors.
Other way to do it is copy the full ffmpeg command that is printed in kmttg message window and paste to to a batch file and run it from command line and then you can see any errors more easily.
If you have VideoRedo available then I would suggest running mpeg2 through Quickstream Fix before encoding as that usually clears up any problems with mpeg2 which can cause subsequent problems with encodings.
Finally one more thing to try is a different encoding profile such as the med_rate.


----------



## westside_guy

Hey all,

This may be a dumb question, but I can't find any documentation on what this option actually does. Anyone know what's actually different if you check the "Web optimized" box in Handbrake?

Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

westside_guy said:


> Hey all,
> 
> This may be a dumb question, but I can't find any documentation on what this option actually does. Anyone know what's actually different if you check the "Web optimized" box in Handbrake?
> 
> Thanks!


 I think what that does for mpeg4 encodings is moves the moov atom to the front of the file similar to what qt-faststart tool does. That information is needed up front in the file for streaming applications which may not have access to the full file over the web up-front.


----------



## ehagberg

Something's gone missing, it appears, in the latest version of kmttg, as it never calls the comskipCheck subroutine anywhere, so it always leaves behind .log, .logo.txt and .txt files if you run comskip. Am I the only one bothered by this?

I'd noticed this a while ago, but didn't get around to checking through the code to see where the problem was until today.

...

On looking some more, it appears you have two choices, if you are using VideoReDo and kmttg... both of which result in some files left behind when you don't want them:

- set output_edl=1 in the comskip.ini. This will get the .logo.txt, .log and .txt files to be deleted, because the code now sees that there's a .edl file and believes that comskip worked... but then you're left with a .edl file still, that's not deleted even if you set the flag to delete .edl files after processing.

- set output_edl=0 in the comskip.ini... This will result in no .edl file being left behind, but you'll still have the .logo.txt, .log and .txt files from comskip left behind, because there was no .edl file, so the program assumes that comskip failed.


----------



## moyekj

ehagberg said:


> Something's gone missing, it appears, in the latest version of kmttg, as it never calls the comskipCheck subroutine anywhere, so it always leaves behind .log, .logo.txt and .txt files if you run comskip. Am I the only one bothered by this?
> 
> I'd noticed this a while ago, but didn't get around to checking through the code to see where the problem was until today.
> 
> ...
> 
> On looking some more, it appears you have two choices, if you are using VideoReDo and kmttg... both of which result in some files left behind when you don't want them:
> 
> - set output_edl=1 in the comskip.ini. This will get the .logo.txt, .log and .txt files to be deleted, because the code now sees that there's a .edl file and believes that comskip worked... but then you're left with a .edl file still, that's not deleted even if you set the flag to delete .edl files after processing.
> 
> - set output_edl=0 in the comskip.ini... This will result in no .edl file being left behind, but you'll still have the .logo.txt, .log and .txt files from comskip left behind, because there was no .edl file, so the program assumes that comskip failed.


As currently programmed kmttg always assumes output_edl=1 to be set in comskip.ini and that .edl file is the primary output to check for comskip run.
The actual deletion of .edl file only happens after successful comcut step (see end of comcutCheck procedure) and if you have the "Remove .edl & .mpg files after comcut" option enabled.
i.e. the current assumption is that if you run comskip you will also run comcut if you want the .edl file cleanup to happen. If you are not enabling comcut then the assumption is you will need comskip output for whatever else you are doing with it so no sense in deleting comskip output at that stage.
I realize the coding is pretty poor for comskip/comcut and personally I don't ever use those steps as I prefer to edit out commercials manually, but suggestions to improve coming from people that actually use these features is welcome.


----------



## ehagberg

moyekj said:


> As currently programmed kmttg always assumes output_edl=1 to be set in comskip.ini and that .edl file is the primary output to check for comskip run.
> The actual deletion of .edl file only happens after successful comcut step (see end of comcutCheck procedure) and if you have the "Remove .edl & .mpg files after comcut" option enabled.
> i.e. the current assumption is that if you run comskip you will also run comcut if you want the .edl file cleanup to happen. If you are not enabling comcut then the assumption is you will need comskip output for whatever else you are doing with it so no sense in deleting comskip output at that stage.
> I realize the coding is pretty poor for comskip/comcut and personally I don't ever use those steps as I prefer to edit out commercials manually, but suggestions to improve coming from people that actually use these features is welcome.


I am enabling both comskip and comcut, but if you use VideoReDo (because mencoder just doesn't handle most of the streams I'm getting from my tivo), then it doesn't ever go through the comcutCheck procedure, as it uses adcut instead, and adcutCheck doesn't delete the .edl file.

Something should delete it if you expect comskip to generate it.


----------



## moyekj

ehagberg said:


> I am enabling both comskip and comcut, but if you use VideoReDo (because mencoder just doesn't handle most of the streams I'm getting from my tivo), then it doesn't ever go through the comcutCheck procedure, as it uses adcut instead, and adcutCheck doesn't delete the .edl file.
> 
> Something should delete it if you expect comskip to generate it.


 Good point, deletion of .edl file should be added to adcutCheck cleanup section. Just add the following around line 3161:
unlink($$job_ptr{edlFile});
(already added above to my devel version for next release)


----------



## citivolus

I recently noticed one of my kids' shows (Tivi 5-Animated Children's Programs) stopped downloading even though new episodes are being recorded on the Tivo. It seems that kmttg is determining that the Program ID is the same for each show (ProgramID=SH010275900000). Is this a problem with the guide data being downloaded by Tivo? If so how do I fix it? It was working a few weeks ago. I have FIOS service being fed to my TivoHD.

thanks!


----------



## moyekj

citivolus said:


> I recently noticed one of my kids' shows (Tivi 5-Animated Children's Programs) stopped downloading even though new episodes are being recorded on the Tivo. It seems that kmttg is determining that the Program ID is the same for each show (ProgramID=SH010275900000). Is this a problem with the guide data being downloaded by Tivo? If so how do I fix it? It was working a few weeks ago. I have FIOS service being fed to my TivoHD.
> 
> thanks!


 I have that situation as well for a repeat manual recording of a Fox News show, but it's been that way for a long time. I just assumed the problem was only for manual recordings. How is that show setup to record on your Tivo(s)? Is it a repeat manual recording, season pass or wishlist? If there is some alternate unique identifier for a show I'd like to use it instead but back when I looked into it I didn't find one.


----------



## citivolus

moyekj said:


> How is that show setup to record on your Tivo(s)? Is it a repeat manual recording, season pass or wishlist?


It's a season pass, set to record both first-run as well as repeats. but the shows are definitely different, just maybe they have the same episode info in the guide. is there anything I can do about this? maybe disable the history functionality in kmttg for that keyword combination?


----------



## moyekj

citivolus said:


> It's a season pass, set to record both first-run as well as repeats. but the shows are definitely different, just maybe they have the same episode info in the guide. is there anything I can do about this? maybe disable the history functionality in kmttg for that keyword combination?


 Easiest workaround I can think of right now is to edit out the entry in auto.history file. Now problem with that is if there are multiple episodes of the show to download then each one will add the same entry back and prevent future ones from downloading.
You also have option of just downloading them manually using kmttg (not using auto mode for those).
Give me the details of the show and if I have access to it I can record a couple of episodes and see if there is a better solution.


----------



## citivolus

Thanks moyekj. The show is called "TiVi 5-Animated Children's programs". It's a series of cartoons in French on the station TV5 Monde which on my FiOS system is #1771.

I could edit the auto.history and remove the entry, but it would come right back again. As a short workaround I was suggesting adding an option to kmttg to disable the checking of history for each entry (in the Configure screen) so it would continue to skip repeats of my other (well-behaved) shows.

thanks!


----------



## moyekj

I think this version addresses some of the most recent issues/requests.

------------------
v0.5h (01/31/2009)
------------------
ENHANCEMENTS:
* FILES entry is now permanent option and first choice in Tivos cyclic.
(removed option of enabling/disabling FILES support as it was not very
intuitive to have an option and leave it off by default).
* seriesId is now included in metadata file if available.
* Added Zune encoding profile.
* Added capability to ignore history checking for specific programId's. This
is useful for certain shows that always have same programId even for
different episodes. Those shows are prevented from being auto downloaded
once programId is added first time to history file.
You can setup an exception for these shows by adding <ignorehistory>
entries to auto.ini file as in following example:
<ignorehistory>
SH1940720000

FIXES:
* Add deletion of .edl file when VRD is used for comcut step and the
"Remove .edl & .mpg files after comcut" option is set.
* Transform unicode data in metadata file generation from .TiVo files
* In config GUI moved DEL button to be right beside ADD button (cosmetic)


----------



## jangelj

moyekj,
So far I LOVE kmttg. 

I want to put it on my wife's PC to have her shows archived/encoded for her mp4 player, and I'd like it on my PC to do the same for my shows. Do you know if the tivo will support connections from 2 PCs running kmttg at the same time? Not that they will always be downloading shows at the exact same time, but it could happen.

Thanks!
John


----------



## Yoav

jangelj said:


> moyekj,
> So far I LOVE kmttg.
> 
> I want to put it on my wife's PC to have her shows archived/encoded for her mp4 player, and I'd like it on my PC to do the same for my shows. Do you know if the tivo will support connections from 2 PCs running kmttg at the same time? Not that they will always be downloading shows at the exact same time, but it could happen.
> 
> Thanks!
> John


A single tivo will not allow two downloads at the same time (from the same computer or from different computers -- doesn't matter). In fact, it can lead to annoying dropped connections halfway through a download.


----------



## moyekj

jangelj said:


> moyekj,
> So far I LOVE kmttg.
> 
> I want to put it on my wife's PC to have her shows archived/encoded for her mp4 player, and I'd like it on my PC to do the same for my shows. Do you know if the tivo will support connections from 2 PCs running kmttg at the same time? Not that they will always be downloading shows at the exact same time, but it could happen.
> 
> Thanks!
> John


 John, yes it should be no problem if you take care to avoid simultaneous downloads from same Tivos. Both can obtain listings from the Tivo at the same time for sure. As far as downloading more than 1 show at a time from same Tivo last I checked that generally does not work, however I think there have been instances where it sometimes does work so I can't say for sure if it's an issue as I haven't tried it lately. In any case that situation should be avoided (too much load for Tivo to handle) but the worse that can happen is one of the downloads will fail.


----------



## jangelj

Thanks Yoav and Moyekj, 
I'll just be sure to schedule kmttg's to run at different times to avoid simultaneous downloads.

John


----------



## abnersnell

moyekj said:


> Had some discussions with Dan and we narrowed it down to an issue with VideoRedo not being able to run this function in service mode, however I don't think it's high on priority list to be resolved so I wouldn't expect a fix anytime soon. Perhaps if Dan is monitoring this thread he can comment further.


Just curious if this was ever resolved or if there was a workaround?

Thanks for a wonderful program!

Abner


----------



## moyekj

abnersnell said:


> Just curious if this was ever resolved or if there was a workaround?
> 
> Thanks for a wonderful program!
> 
> Abner


 Nope. It's really out of my hands at this point. One workaround which would probably work is to run kmttg as a repeated scheduled batch job instead of a service. ("perl kmttg.pl -b" runs a single auto download loop and then exits)


----------



## berkshires

Some requests:

1. In the config window pasting text over highlighted existing text appends instead of replaces.

2. Could you make the episode # 3 digits with leading 0's... ie. ep 3 is 003?

3. Could you make the file naming fields conditional; ie. if there is an episode number use this text plus the number in creating the name?

4. Could you make fields for original air date - this would make sorting a rerun series easier if it is run randomly by the network and has no episode #'s.


----------



## ehagberg

Seems like there's a problem with kmttg when a program title contains an apostrophe... in the particular case I'm looking at, the title is:

Damages - I Agree, It Wasn't Funny

the curl command and the rest of the commands all try to handle the name:

Damages - I Agree, It Wasnt Funny

which of course doesn't work at all, as that's not what's on the TiVo.


----------



## moyekj

ehagberg said:


> Seems like there's a problem with kmttg when a program title contains an apostrophe... in the particular case I'm looking at, the title is:
> 
> Damages - I Agree, It Wasn't Funny
> 
> the curl command and the rest of the commands all try to handle the name:
> 
> Damages - I Agree, It Wasnt Funny
> 
> which of course doesn't work at all, as that's not what's on the TiVo.


 Dropping apostrophe is intentional, but everything still works since the apostrophe is dropped starting with the .TiVo file name. When downloading from Tivo it drops the apostrophe already if there is one in the name and from then on the other steps just use name without apostrophe. I have that title on one of my Tivos and just tried it to confirm. Here's from the console (I have download plus metadata enabled). Notice how the curl output file drops apostrophe and the metadata file also doesn't have apostrophe.

Damages - I Agree, It Wasn't Funny
Recorded Wed 2/4/2009 10:00 PM on 17=FXP, Duration = 61 mins
Patty begins to question Ellen's motives for returning to the firm; Patty tries to stop a corporate merger that she thinks is connected to Christine Purcell's murder. 
>> CREATING C:\home\dvd\Damages - I Agree, It Wasnt Funny.mpg.txt ...
"c:\home\kmttg testing\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar "C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Temp\cookies3380" --url "https://192.168.1.101:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=2467539" --output "C:\home\dvd\Damages - I Agree, It Wasnt Funny.mpg.txt_tmp"
--DONE--
>> DOWNLOADING c:\home\dvd\Damages - I Agree, It Wasnt Funny.TiVo ...
"c:\home\kmttg testing\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar "C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Temp\cookies3380" --url "http://192.168.1.101:80/download/Damages.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=2467539" --output "c:\home\dvd\Damages - I Agree, It Wasnt Funny.TiVo"


----------



## AudioNutz

Good catch.

I've also noticed issues with shows that have other special characters in their titles, like the $ dollar sign character. It seems to download the .TiVo file, but it truncates the name, and the remaining steps don't know what the new truncated name is.


----------



## ehagberg

moyekj said:


> Dropping apostrophe is intentional, but everything still works since the apostrophe is dropped starting with the .TiVo file name. When downloading from Tivo it drops the apostrophe already if there is one in the name and from then on the other steps just use name without apostrophe. I have that title on one of my Tivos and just tried it to confirm. Here's from the console (I have download plus metadata enabled). Notice how the curl output file drops apostrophe and the metadata file also doesn't have apostrophe.
> 
> Damages - I Agree, It Wasn't Funny
> Recorded Wed 2/4/2009 10:00 PM on 17=FXP, Duration = 61 mins
> Patty begins to question Ellen's motives for returning to the firm; Patty tries to stop a corporate merger that she thinks is connected to Christine Purcell's murder.
> >> CREATING C:\home\dvd\Damages - I Agree, It Wasnt Funny.mpg.txt ...
> "c:\home\kmttg testing\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar "C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Temp\cookies3380" --url "https://192.168.1.101:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=2467539" --output "C:\home\dvd\Damages - I Agree, It Wasnt Funny.mpg.txt_tmp"
> --DONE--
> >> DOWNLOADING c:\home\dvd\Damages - I Agree, It Wasnt Funny.TiVo ...
> "c:\home\kmttg testing\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar "C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Temp\cookies3380" --url "http://192.168.1.101:80/download/Damages.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=2467539" --output "c:\home\dvd\Damages - I Agree, It Wasnt Funny.TiVo"


In my case it didn't work, as the download failed:

>> DOWNLOADING I:\kmttg\Damages - I Agree, It Wasnt Funny_Wed_Feb_04.TiVo ...
"C:\Documents and Settings\Eric.TALTOS\Desktop\kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar "C:\DOCUME~1\ERIC~1.TAL\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookies1756" --url "http://192.168.1.5:80/download/Damages.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=468054" --output "I:\kmttg\Damages - I Agree, It Wasnt Funny_Wed_Feb_04.TiVo"
I:\kmttg\Damages - I Agree, It Wasnt Funny_Wed_Feb_04.TiVo size=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:02 (0.00 Mbps)
--DONE--
>> DECRYPTING I:\kmttg\Damages - I Agree, It Wasnt Funny_Wed_Feb_04.TiVo ...
"C:\Documents and Settings\Eric.TALTOS\Desktop\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --out "I:\kmttg\Damages - I Agree, It Wasnt Funny_Wed_Feb_04.mpg" "I:\kmttg\Damages - I Agree, It Wasnt Funny_Wed_Feb_04.TiVo"
I:\kmttg\Damages - I Agree, It Wasnt Funny_Wed_Feb_04.mpg size=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:00 (0.00 Mbps)
*ERROR* tivodecode failed (exit code: 9) - check above C:\Documents and Settings\Eric.TALTOS\Desktop\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe command
read chunk data: No error
seek: No error
Encryption by QUALCOMM 

Perhaps something else went wrong, but 4 other shows (one before and 3 after) worked fine all as part of the same batch. Only the Damages download failed.

Running it again alone, the download seems to be going fine.


----------



## moyekj

Something else must have happened as the console shows it was done with size 0 and it happened very quickly. Since download is working now I guess problem solved.


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> Good catch.
> 
> I've also noticed issues with shows that have other special characters in their titles, like the $ dollar sign character. It seems to download the .TiVo file, but it truncates the name, and the remaining steps don't know what the new truncated name is.


 I already have a bunch of special characters that can cause problems taken care of including:
/ * " ' : ; ! ? & \
I could see where $ may cause a problem so should probably add it to the list.


----------



## jlbarr

When having auto transfer do a quick fix or encode after download it is failing. Processing the same file through the gui however completes normally. Anyone else having this trouble?


----------



## moyekj

jlbarr said:


> When having auto transfer do a quick fix or encode after download it is failing. Processing the same file through the gui however completes normally. Anyone else having this trouble?


 Yes, it's a known issue with VRD that VRD QuickStream Fix doesn't run in service mode - look up starting at post 483 for given workaround.


----------



## moyekj

berkshires said:


> Some requests:
> 
> 1. In the config window pasting text over highlighted existing text appends instead of replaces.
> 
> 2. Could you make the episode # 3 digits with leading 0's... ie. ep 3 is 003?
> 
> 3. Could you make the file naming fields conditional; ie. if there is an episode number use this text plus the number in creating the name?
> 
> 4. Could you make fields for original air date - this would make sorting a rerun series easier if it is run randomly by the network and has no episode #'s.


1. Don't know how to get Perl Tk to do that easily. Hit backspace to delete selection and then do the paste as a workaround.
2. Made change for next release
3. Not sure what you want. If you have [EpisodeNumber] as part of your File Naming template then it will put the number there if available, empty string if not.
4. Original air date is only available in extended details for a show which requires additional html calls for each individual show to obtain, so it's really not practical to make a bunch of extra calls to gather extended details for each show when gathering Tivo playlist (would slow down the process a lot).


----------



## berkshires

moyekj said:


> 1. Don't know how to get Perl Tk to do that easily. Hit backspace to delete selection and then do the paste as a workaround.
> 2. Made change for next release
> 3. Not sure what you want. If you have [EpisodeNumber] as part of your File Naming template then it will put the number there if available, empty string if not.
> 4. Original air date is only available in extended details for a show which requires additional html calls for each individual show to obtain, so it's really not practical to make a bunch of extra calls to gather extended details for each show when gathering Tivo playlist (would slow down the process a lot).


For 3 I am looking for text conditional on a field being non-NULL, ie. Star Trek ep# 003 - The Corbomite Maneuver ... "ep#" needs to be conditional upon [EpisodeNumber] not being NULL.

Thanks for 2


----------



## nvt

Love the program and works well except encoding
Run it with Comskip and Comcut and then select encode using the iPod Hi and Low res options
Both produce an encoded file but the audio gets out of synch. I can take the output from the comcut and encode using anther tool (Videora) and no synch problem
I'd appreciate any thoughts/feedback


----------



## moyekj

nvt said:


> Love the program and works well except encoding
> Run it with Comskip and Comcut and then select encode using the iPod Hi and Low res options
> Both produce an encoded file but the audio gets out of synch. I can take the output from the comcut and encode using anther tool (Videora) and no synch problem
> I'd appreciate any thoughts/feedback


 Running the source mpeg2 file through VideoRedo before encoding sometimes fixes the sync issue introduced following an encode. If Videora has batch capabilities then you can setup your own encoding profile in kmttg using it instead of ffmpeg. Consult the kmttg documentation or the existing .enc files under encode folder as examples of how to set it up, or list how to do it batch mode with Videora and I can create a .enc file for you.


----------



## moyekj

berkshires said:


> For 3 I am looking for text conditional on a field being non-NULL, ie. Star Trek ep# 003 - The Corbomite Maneuver ... "ep#" needs to be conditional upon [EpisodeNumber] not being NULL.
> 
> Thanks for 2


 I'll need to think about this some more as it can get complicated depending what you are asking for. Without thinking too much about it yet I'm thinking something generic like [xxx=keyword] means include xxx only if keyword exists. So in your example to achieve what you want then you would have the following as part of the file name template:
[ep#=EpisodeNumber][EpisodeNumber]
Hence for above you would get something like "ep#101" if EpisodeNumber exists and you would get empty string otherwise. Of course these things always sound easier in English than in a program so I'll have to see how easy that would be to implement, but before I bother is that the kind of thing you are looking for?


----------



## berkshires

Yes. How about making the format ["TEXT1" EpisodeNumber "TEXT2"] so TEXT1, TEXT2 _and_ the episode number would only appear if there is an episode number...you already make the field conditional on its existence I believe...so then you could make the whole thing conditional altogether.

"TEXT1" and "TEXT2" params would be optional, so [EpisodeNumber] would still work as it always has.


----------



## moyekj

berkshires said:


> Yes. How about making the format ["TEXT1" EpisodeNumber "TEXT2"] so TEXT1, TEXT2 _and_ the episode number would only appear if there is an episode number...you already make the field conditional on its existence I believe...so then you could make the whole thing conditional altogether.
> 
> "TEXT1" and "TEXT2" params would be optional, so [EpisodeNumber] would still work as it always has.


 OK, I've got a working prototype of this and probably will release an update with this enhancement tomorrow (along with some other fixes).


----------



## ehagberg

I've now seen the behavior - twice - where a show isn't downloaded, but it appears that curl and kmttg think that all's fine and the program tries to do further operations on the truncated (I believe it's either zero-length or very small) file, which of course fail.

I've only ever seen this happen when doing a batch of something like 5 or 7 shows all at once, and selecting all checkboxes except for metadata and encode. And I'm using VRD.

Unfortunately, I don't have the truncated/zero length files to inspect and see whether there's a good indication of what went wrong when curl attempted to download.

I also had a case this morning, while trying to reproduce this problem, where the downloads from the TiVo all worked, but when kmttg went to run adcut, it got this error:

>> CUTTING COMMERCIALS IN I:\kmttg\CSI Crime Scene Investigation - Deep Fried and Minty Fresh_Thu_Feb_12.mpg ...
"C:\WINXP\system32\cscript.exe" //nologo "C:\Program Files\VideoReDoPlus\\vp.vbs" "I:\kmttg\CSI Crime Scene Investigation - Deep Fried and Minty Fresh_Thu_Feb_12.VPrj" "I:\kmttg\CSI Crime Scene Investigation - Deep Fried and Minty Fresh_Thu_Feb_12_cut.mpg" /t1 /d /q /na
*ERROR* adcut failed (exit code: 3) - check above command
*ERROR* video file not given or non-existent: I:\kmttg\CSI Crime Scene Investigation - Deep Fried and Minty Fresh_Thu_Feb_12_cut.mpg

even though the source file to generate the *_cut.mpg and the .VPrj file were both there, and worked fine when I re-ran the same command against the files by hand.


----------



## moyekj

ehagberg, if you go to FILES mode in kmttg and repeat just the comcut step again starting with the same .mpg file do you get the same error again?


----------



## moyekj

------------------
v0.5i (02/15/2009)
------------------
ENHANCEMENTS
* Added capbility for advanced, conditional keywords in file naming template.
Thus for example one can now define something like:
[mainTitle]["_Ep#" EpisodeNumber]_[wday]_[month]_[mday]
In this example "_Ep#xxx" will be included in file name only if EpisodeNumber
exists, otherwise "_Ep#" is not included in the file name.
Consult the html documentation for more details.

FIXES
* Remove special character '$' for file names originating from Tivos.
Files with that character got truncated in steps subsequent to download
leading to problems.
* Ensure Episode Number is always 3 digits.
* For metadata creation no longer include episodeTitle as part of title since
the metadata parsing issue has now been fixed in recent versions of pyTivo.


----------



## ehagberg

moyekj said:


> ehagberg, if you go to FILES mode in kmttg and repeat just the comcut step again starting with the same .mpg file do you get the same error again?


Starting with the same file, it works just fine.

As far as the failing downloads from the TiVo, I got another one to happen and this time checked the content of the file. It has this:

*Bad Request*

Unable to initialize videomgr pipeline: err 0x1d0012

So it appears that something goes wrong, but curl doesn't realize it and kmttg is only checking for "html" "busy" or "failed" in that file to detect failure. Of course, even if "bad request" were checked for, it would only allow the failure to be detected and wouldn't cause a retry, so I'd still be re-running the download again and wondering why it doesn't "just work."


----------



## moyekj

I very rarely get a failure to download. If you are getting that problem frequently perhaps a Tivo reboot is in order if you have not already tried that.


----------



## nvt

moyekj said:


> Running the source mpeg2 file through VideoRedo before encoding sometimes fixes the sync issue introduced following an encode. If Videora has batch capabilities then you can setup your own encoding profile in kmttg using it instead of ffmpeg. Consult the kmttg documentation or the existing .enc files under encode folder as examples of how to set it up, or list how to do it batch mode with Videora and I can create a .enc file for you.


Thanks for the feedback....it turns out that Videora uses ffmpeg...so creating a batch file is based around this tool
This forum thread had a suggested batch file
http://www.redkawa.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4246
But this was directed at VOB files

If I understand how this works I am using the same tool in kmttg as in Videora just a different interface so they should both produce the same result assuming version etc are the same?


----------



## moyekj

nvt said:


> Thanks for the feedback....it turns out that Videora uses ffmpeg...so creating a batch file is based around this tool
> This forum thread had a suggested batch file
> http://www.redkawa.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4246
> But this was directed at VOB files
> 
> If I understand how this works I am using the same tool in kmttg as in Videora just a different interface so they should both produce the same result assuming version etc are the same?


 Then it could just be a matter of the particular ffmpeg version being used. Note that you can configure path to ffmpeg in kmttg so you can grab the ffmpeg.exe used by Videora. It could also be the particular encoding arguments which make a difference. If you can find out the particular ffmpeg recipe used by Videora that's working for you then it would be trivial to create a .enc file for kmttg that does the same.


----------



## jadekitten

i am about as new at this as i can possibly be but can i setup encoding to divx/xvid? also i'd like to say thanks cuz galleon refuses to see my tivo, but kmttg does, if anyone knows why let me know, i put my gateway into dmz so it isn't that, also it seems the outputted mpg file is still only 480x480 which is why i hate tivo desktop, can i set it higher somehow?


----------



## moyekj

jadekitten said:


> i am about as new at this as i can possibly be but can i setup encoding to divx/xvid? also i'd like to say thanks cuz galleon refuses to see my tivo, but kmttg does, if anyone knows why let me know, i put my gateway into dmz so it isn't that, also it seems the outputted mpg file is still only 480x480 which is why i hate tivo desktop, can i set it higher somehow?


The ipod_high_res encoding profile is 640x480 xvid 1500 Kbps video with aac audio. If that's not good enough quality you can make a copy of ipod_hig_res.enc to a different name ending in .enc and change the resolution (-s 640x480) and the bitrate (-b 1500k). Then next time you start kmttg your encoding name will show up in the list.


----------



## jadekitten

that's perfect thianks


----------



## citivolus

moyekj said:


> Then it could just be a matter of the particular ffmpeg version being used. Note that you can configure path to ffmpeg in kmttg so you can grab the ffmpeg.exe used by Videora. It could also be the particular encoding arguments which make a difference. If you can find out the particular ffmpeg recipe used by Videora that's working for you then it would be trivial to create a .enc file for kmttg that does the same.


if anyone does have a profile or ffmpeg version # that keeps the video in sync when using comskip + VideoReDo, please do post it as I can't avoid the sync issues in my setup.


----------



## jadekitten

can you hep? it really doesn't say what's wrong

>> Running VRD qsfix on C:\kmttg\kmttg\Josh and S.A.M._Tue_Feb_10.mpg ...
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe" //nologo "C:\Program Files\VideoReDoTVSuite\vp.vbs" "C:\kmttg\kmttg\Josh and S.A.M._Tue_Feb_10.mpg" "C:\kmttg\kmttg\Josh and S.A.M._Tue_Feb_10.mpg.qsfix" /t1 /d /q /na
C:\kmttg\kmttg\Josh and S.A.M._Tue_Feb_10.mpg.qsfix size=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:09 (0.00 Mbps)
*ERROR* qsfix failed (exit code: 0) - check above qsfix command


----------



## moyekj

jadekitten said:


> can you hep? it really doesn't say what's wrong
> 
> >> Running VRD qsfix on C:\kmttg\kmttg\Josh and S.A.M._Tue_Feb_10.mpg ...
> "C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe" //nologo "C:\Program Files\VideoReDoTVSuite\vp.vbs" "C:\kmttg\kmttg\Josh and S.A.M._Tue_Feb_10.mpg" "C:\kmttg\kmttg\Josh and S.A.M._Tue_Feb_10.mpg.qsfix" /t1 /d /q /na
> C:\kmttg\kmttg\Josh and S.A.M._Tue_Feb_10.mpg.qsfix size=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:09 (0.00 Mbps)
> *ERROR* qsfix failed (exit code: 0) - check above qsfix command


 Well the command is running for 9/10 of a second and generating a 0 size file. Check that:
1. C:\kmttg\kmttg\Josh and S.A.M._Tue_Feb_10.mpg looks proper (not zero size)
2. Paste the entire cscript call above into a run.bat file and execute the run.bat file from a cmd window to see if there are any errors reported.


----------



## doormat

OK I setup kmttg, however the resulting files I'm getting from Decrypt+Comskip+Comcut aren't working at all. I copied out the TiVo and the Decrypt files and they look OK. Its the comskip and cut that seems to be an issue. Is there config stuff that I need to change to get it to work right? The source file is an epsiode of Big Bang theory in HD.


----------



## moyekj

There is an issue with file name keyword parsing in kmttg 0.5i (latest release) where in some cases characters are incorrectly being treated as keywords and being replaced. Example:
'Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles'
The "min" in Terminator is replaced with # minutes.
I will issue a fix for this issue probably later tonight.


----------



## moyekj

------------------
v0.5j (02/25/2009)
------------------
FIXES
* With prior version in some cases characters were incorrectly being treated
as keywords and being replaced. Example:
'Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles'
The "min" in Terminator was being replaced with # minutes.


----------



## fyodor

Thanks for all of your work on this. Are there any plans to integrate some sort of auto-push back to the Tivo, now that there's MP4 support-I am wistful for my SageTV days when I had autocompression.

F



moyekj said:


> ------------------
> v0.5j (02/25/2009)
> ------------------
> FIXES
> * With prior version in some cases characters were incorrectly being treated
> as keywords and being replaced. Example:
> 'Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles'
> The "min" in Terminator was being replaced with # minutes.


----------



## moyekj

fyodor said:


> Thanks for all of your work on this. Are there any plans to integrate some sort of auto-push back to the Tivo, now that there's MP4 support-I am wistful for my SageTV days when I had autocompression.
> 
> F


 Haven't really considered it, especially as pyTivo can do native mp4 pushes now. Any reason to not use pyTivo? I know that currently pyTivo pushes are a manual process, but it wouldn't take much effort by pyTivo authors to make them automated like in Tivo Desktop +.


----------



## fyodor

I guess that there's appeal to having it be automated. Does KMTTG wait until the transcoding is complete before putting it in the destination directory?



moyekj said:


> Haven't really considered it, especially as pyTivo can do native mp4 pushes now. Any reason to not use pyTivo? I know that currently pyTivo pushes are a manual process, but it wouldn't take much effort by pyTivo authors to make them automated like in Tivo Desktop +.


----------



## moyekj

fyodor said:


> I guess that there's appeal to having it be automated. Does KMTTG wait until the transcoding is complete before putting it in the destination directory?


 Currently it transcodes directly into destination directory, but I could change that behavior.


----------



## chazas

I was having problems with 2.7, so I decided to try KMTTG.

I can't get beyond the conversion stage. Every time ffmpeg.exe crashes. I have this vague recollection that I tried another conversion program at one point that relied on the ffmpeg.exe and it didn't work either.

Any suggestions?


----------



## moyekj

chazas said:


> I was having problems with 2.7, so I decided to try KMTTG.
> 
> I can't get beyond the conversion stage. Every time ffmpeg.exe crashes. I have this vague recollection that I tried another conversion program at one point that relied on the ffmpeg.exe and it didn't work either.
> 
> Any suggestions?


 The pre-defined encoding profiles in kmttg all do use ffmpeg but it's possible to create a custom encoding profile using a different encoder if you wish. That being said the fact that both TD and ffmpeg encoders are having trouble with your source file suggests there may be an issue with it. Have you verified that source file plays fine all the way through on your computer? If .TiVo file plays fine when you decrypt it to .mpg does it still play fine on your computer? Once it's decrypted to .mpg you can also try any number of encoders, for example Handbrake.

If you have VideoRedo I suggest running through QuickStream Fix before encoding to see if that helps (you can do that via kmttg if you wish).


----------



## chazas

Thanks. This particular file wasn't necessarily a problem with TD (I don't know, I never tried to convert it). I picked it as a test for KMTTG because it was a small file.

Last year due to earlier frustrations with TD I tried using VideoReDo (trial) to strip the .tivo wrapper and then Handbrake to convert. That worked fine for every file I tried, even ones that TD messed up, though I found having to use 3 programs/steps completely frustrating, and at that time wasn't willing to pay for VRD. I never got around to trying the VRD autoprocessor program, plus it intimidated me.

I'm not at home now, but I can try playing the .tivo file when I get home. I'll also try another show or two and see what happens. I guess the thing do to from there would be to see if I can get another trial run at VRD for the QuickStream fix and see if that makes everything work.


----------



## MikeAndrews

ARRGH!!!

Why do I have to suffer CHRONIC problems with truncated downloads.

I have to download repeatedly and the if show is long it's impossible to get teh full file. (I have one HD movie now that's 11GB. I've only tried 6 times to get the whole thing transferred. I have some successful 11Gb files on the server. )

Many shows stop downloading at exactly 4,194,300 KB!

I get the curl error with hundred of lines of com;lalint and "Failed writing body 1275 != 116384" 

I have the Tivo and the Windows PC on the same 100mb switch with CAT 6 cables!

I'll admit I have the same problem with TiVo Desktop.

Is there any way to fix that?


----------



## moyekj

netringer, that error means curl is unable to write to the destination drive.
A few things to check:
* anti-virus software running that is imposing a 4GB limit on files - Kaspersky for example is infamous for doing this
* Enough disk space remaining in your download folder
* The destination drive is using NTFS and not fat32


----------



## MikeAndrews

moyekj said:


> netringer, that error means curl is unable to write to the destination drive.
> A few things to check:
> * anti-virus software running that is imposing a 4GB limit on files - Kaspersky for example is infamous for doing this
> * Enough disk space remaining in your download folder
> * The destination drive is using NTFS and not fat32


Hmmm. The drive is on a 1TB Time Capsule mounted over the LAN. It's formatted OS X HSFS, AFAIK, but serves over SMB, sop there's no isse with FAT or NTFS.

I'll have to work on having enough local disk space for curl to use and then copying the file afterwards in a seperate operation.


----------



## MikeAndrews

moyekj said:


> netringer, that error means curl is unable to write to the destination drive.
> A few things to check:
> * anti-virus software running that is imposing a 4GB limit on files - Kaspersky for example is infamous for doing this
> * Enough disk space remaining in your download folder
> * The destination drive is using NTFS and not fat32


It just did it again. Exactly 4,194,300 KB.

I was thinking it goes to local C:\TEMP first but the drive is NTFS and has 15GB free. 

I'll go back to trying to get kmttg working on my Macbook. No luck there.


----------



## Yoav

netringer said:


> It just did it again. Exactly 4,194,300 KB.
> 
> I was thinking it goes to local C:\TEMP first but the drive is NTFS and has 15GB free.
> 
> I'll go back to trying to get kmttg working on my Macbook. No luck there.


If you're having trouble getting kmttg to work on your mac, try iTivo. It should just install and run.

However, I'm not clear on what's causing the truncation. It really sounds like there's some tool on your computer (like a virus checker) that is killing the write at 4G.


----------



## moyekj

------------------
v0.5k (03/15/2009)
------------------
ENHANCEMENTS
* Added new encoding profiles for popular Handbrake encoder. Handbrake command
line executable now included in win32 zip file. Several of the main
Handbrake profiles were added but it's easy to add your own as well if
desired.

* Handbrake profiles start with hb_ prefix and ffmpeg profiles were renamed
to use ff_ prefix to make it easy to distinguish between them.

* New configuration option to specify location of HandBrakeCLI added.

*IMPORTANT*: Because the encoding profile names change if you have auto transfers
that use encoding profiles you have to update them. You can do this as follows:
1. Auto Transfers -> Configure...
2. Select a title in the list
3. Update the encode cyclic profile name
4. Click on the UPDATE button
5. Repeat above steps as needed for each title
6. OK the form


----------



## spocko

chazas said:


> I can't get beyond the conversion stage. Every time ffmpeg.exe crashes.


I had the same issue, ffmpeg would get part way through the encode and then crash. This happened when using the SVN-r15216 version of ffmpeg that is included in the win32 tools package. I believe this is a ffmpeg problem. Today I tried the latest 0.5 version of ffmpeg and it appears to have fixed the crashes. The .enc encoding profiles for ffmpeg have to be modified to use "-me_method" instead of the deprecated "-me" option, but otherwise they seem to work as is.

Here is where I found a win32 build of ffmpeg ver 0.5:
http://fb2k.net/ffmpeg-0.5.zip
I don't know if this is a "good" build or not, but it's the only one I could find.

Another potential solution is to use a Handbrake encoding profile instead of ffmpeg, since the latest 0.5k version of kmttg adds Handbrake support.

Suggestions to Moyekj:
- Update the version of ffmpeg included in the win32 tools package
- Add some mpeg4 ASP encoding profiles, since h.264 is too CPU intensive for some people


----------



## qtip96

I can't get Auto Transfers to work with kmttg running on WHS. If I run a transfer manually, everything works fine.

Here is what I notice in the log:

Sun 3/22/2009 09:43 PM *ERROR* Output Dir does not exist: W:\Tivo\temp
Sun 3/22/2009 09:43 PM *ERROR* Mpeg Dir does not exist: W:\Tivo\temp
Sun 3/22/2009 09:43 PM *ERROR* Mpeg Cut Dir does not exist: W:\Tivo\temp
Sun 3/22/2009 09:43 PM *ERROR* Encode Dir does not exist: W:\Tivo
Sun 3/22/2009 09:43 PM Stopping kmttg service
Sun 3/22/2009 09:43 PM *ERROR* Failed to stop kmttg service (state=Running)

Yes, the path exists and it works just fine running it manually. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## moyekj

Is W: a network share by any chance? I saw posted in another thread recently that Windows services cannot access network shares without special configuration.

Not sure what WHS is exactly but for Vista some special configuration of the service is needed as detailed in documentation:

SETTING UP KMTTG AS A SERVICE IN WINDOWS VISTA

Vista with it&#8217;s extra security takes more work to get kmttg running as a service. I was able to get it up and running as follows:

* Run kmttg as &#8220;Run As Administrator&#8221;
* Auto Transfers->Service->Enable to create the registry entries
* Close kmttg
* Control Panel->Administrative Tools->Services
* Scroll down and find kmttg entry
* Right click on kmttg and stop service if it is running
* Right click on kmttg and select Properties
* Choose Log On tab and select &#8220;Local System account&#8221;
* OK the form
* Right click on kmttg and start the service
* It should now be running as expected (inspect auto.log file in the same folder as kmttg.pl to check)

NOTE: I don't personally run kmttg as a service and don't do any testing of it in that mode unfortunately but hopefully others that do run as a service can chime in.


----------



## Devx

Not to go too far OT here but in general services running under Windows cannot access network shares because the share is not setup under that login account and that account typically does not have proper permissions to access the share. However it's possible to configure a service such that it logs in using credentials of an actual user on the system. In that case the service will have access to all of the shares that the user can access. It's easiest to setup an account with administrator privileges to do this but almost any account will work as long as the proper privileges are setup. This applies to all NT 5.0+ client and server based versions of Windows and should apply to Windows Home Server (WHS) as well although the steps might be different.


----------



## qtip96

moyekj said:


> Is W: a network share by any chance? I saw posted in another thread recently that Windows services cannot access network shares without special configuration.
> 
> Not sure what WHS is exactly but for Vista some special configuration of the service is needed as detailed in documentation:
> 
> SETTING UP KMTTG AS A SERVICE IN WINDOWS VISTA
> 
> Vista with its extra security takes more work to get kmttg running as a service. I was able to get it up and running as follows:
> 
> * Run kmttg as Run As Administrator
> * Auto Transfers->Service->Enable to create the registry entries
> * Close kmttg
> * Control Panel->Administrative Tools->Services
> * Scroll down and find kmttg entry
> * Right click on kmttg and stop service if it is running
> * Right click on kmttg and select Properties
> * Choose Log On tab and select Local System account
> * OK the form
> * Right click on kmttg and start the service
> * It should now be running as expected (inspect auto.log file in the same folder as kmttg.pl to check)
> 
> NOTE: I don't personally run kmttg as a service and don't do any testing of it in that mode unfortunately but hopefully others that do run as a service can chime in.


Yep, W: is a network share. WHS = Windows Home Server (aka Windows 2003 Server).


----------



## qtip96

Devx said:


> Not to go too far OT here but in general services running under Windows cannot access network shares because the share is not setup under that login account and that account typically does not have proper permissions to access the share. However it's possible to configure a service such that it logs in using credentials of an actual user on the system. In that case the service will have access to all of the shares that the user can access. It's easiest to setup an account with administrator privileges to do this but almost any account will work as long as the proper privileges are setup. This applies to all NT 5.0+ client and server based versions of Windows and should apply to Windows Home Server (WHS) as well although the steps might be different.


Hrm -- this makes perfect sense. So I should I just change the kttms service account to a user with access to those shares?


----------



## Devx

qtip96 said:


> Hrm -- this makes perfect sense. So I should I just change the kttms service account to a user with access to those shares?


You can but remember to login to that account and make sure the shares are setup and accessible before con figuring that account as a service account.


----------



## qtip96

Devx said:


> You can but remember to login to that account and make sure the shares are setup and accessible before con figuring that account as a service account.


Hey thanks for the help -- everything is being downloaded, decoded, and run through VideoRedo with no problems. The only thing left is the encoding and its running into an error:

Thu 3/26/2009 08:31 AM *ERROR* Encoding command not found/executable:

I created a new ffmpeg encoding profile and it works fine from the GUI. I've quit and started kmttg up again with the same results. Any thoughts?


----------



## moyekj

qtip96 said:


> Hey thanks for the help -- everything is being downloaded, decoded, and run through VideoRedo with no problems. The only thing left is the encoding and its running into an error:
> 
> Thu 3/26/2009 08:31 AM *ERROR* Encoding command not found/executable:
> 
> I created a new ffmpeg encoding profile and it works fine from the GUI. I've quit and started kmttg up again with the same results. Any thoughts?


I'll have to check when I get a chance (been very busy with paying job lately) but it's possibly a bug in kmttg in service mode.
Interesting though that you mention you actually got VideoRedo running in service mode? I and others haven't been able to do that.

EDIT: Didn't see anything obviously wrong in the code and I just confirmed running as a service including encoding worked fine. When you execute Auto Transfers->Run in GUI does the encoding part work?


----------



## chazas

spocko said:


> I had the same issue, ffmpeg would get part way through the encode and then crash. This happened when using the SVN-r15216 version of ffmpeg that is included in the win32 tools package. I believe this is a ffmpeg problem. Today I tried the latest 0.5 version of ffmpeg and it appears to have fixed the crashes. The .enc encoding profiles for ffmpeg have to be modified to use "-me_method" instead of the deprecated "-me" option, but otherwise they seem to work as is.
> 
> Here is where I found a win32 build of ffmpeg ver 0.5:
> http://fb2k.net/ffmpeg-0.5.zip
> I don't know if this is a "good" build or not, but it's the only one I could find.
> 
> Another potential solution is to use a Handbrake encoding profile instead of ffmpeg, since the latest 0.5k version of kmttg adds Handbrake support.
> 
> Suggestions to Moyekj:
> - Update the version of ffmpeg included in the win32 tools package
> - Add some mpeg4 ASP encoding profiles, since h.264 is too CPU intensive for some people


Thanks. I've tried Handbrake in the new(ish) version and also paid for VideoReDo so I could do QSF. The same several files still don't convert properly - they skip and the audio and video are out of synch. Arrgh.

Moyekj: Agreed, if you could add some mpeg4 profiles that would be great, h.264 takes longer in my experience and is unnecessary for my Zune. Maybe I'll try the Zune profile instead....


----------



## moyekj

Note that there are 5 non H.264 profiles already so it would be pretty easy to copy one of these and create your own custom one(s) if you don't like one of these existing ones:
ff_ipod_high_res.enc:mpeg4 container, 640x480 xvid video, aac audio
ff_ipod_low_res.enc:mpeg4 container, 320x240 xvid video, aac audio
ff_psp.enc:mpeg4 container, 320x240 mpeg4 video, aac audio
ff_zen.enc:Creative Zen: avi container, 320x240 xvid video, mp3 audio
ff_zune.enc:Zune: asf container, 320x240 wmv video, wma audio


----------



## AudioNutz

I've been using the KMTTG on my Mac for several months, and I've recently decided to start using the "Auto Transfer" feature.

When using this feature, I've noticed that it leaves the mp4 extension off the final encoded files. It leaves the period, but truncates the mp4. *"Lie to Me."* This *ONLY* happens with Auto Transfers, and not with shows that I manually download.

Has anyone seen this? Are there any hints on solving this?


----------



## AudioNutz

qtip96 said:


> Hey thanks for the help -- everything is being downloaded, decoded, and run through VideoRedo with no problems. The only thing left is the encoding and its running into an error:
> 
> Thu 3/26/2009 08:31 AM *ERROR* Encoding command not found/executable:
> 
> I created a new ffmpeg encoding profile and it works fine from the GUI. I've quit and started kmttg up again with the same results. Any thoughts?


It seems that someone else is seeing this error... Hmmm... I'm running in GUI mode though.

EDIT: I'm also getting missing information in the file name of the metadata. Instead of "Lie to Me.mp4.txt" it's "Lie to Me..txt".


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz, which version are you using? If you switched to 0.5k and are using a built in encoding profile did you update the auto configuration to fix the encode names? (names changed in 0.5k)


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> AudioNutz, which version are you using? If you switched to 0.5k and are using a built in encoding profile did you update the auto configuration to fix the encode names? (names changed in 0.5k)


First, I was using 0.5h when I first noticed this issue. I thought I would be clever, and I upgraded to 0.5k, but I observed the same problem. I too assumed that an update might/could help. However, since it did not, I reverted back to 0.5h.

Second, since I'm using a different encode profile than any of your provided profiles, I didn't need to update the auto configuration, but it certainly was one of the things that I checked, since it made the most sense.

THEN... I started poking around, and remembered that kmttg was *VERY* particular about the names of the encode profiles. (No spaces) I also noticed that all of your provided profiles are all lower case. Upper vs. Lower case has not been a problem in the past. I have always used a profile that had mixed upper/lower case in it, but... I thought I would switch to all lower-case in the encode profile name, and give it a shot.

This has helped on one computer, but not the other.

When I thought I had it solved on both, so I switched to the "Background" option instead of the GUI. (The "Run in GUI" doesn't seem to look for new shows at the "Check TiVos at Interval" unless you actually force it to by clicking "Run in GUI". This defeats the purpose of automation)

So... I've got one working, and one with a background process that's jammed hard. Since I have no idea what the (UNIX) "Process Name" is to kill it, I'm waiting for an opportunity for a Re-Start this particular machine. Since this machine is the file server for my entire house I'll need to wait until the 1st machine is done with its processing.

Questions:
1. You wouldn't happen to know the name of the process that these background auto transfers use, would you?
2. You wouldn't happen to know how to make "Run in GUI" actually check at the 10min interval, or whatever you set it to?


----------



## AudioNutz

qtip96: Does the name of your encoding profile have capital letters in it?


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> First, I was using 0.5h when I first noticed this issue. I thought I would be clever, and I upgraded to 0.5k, but I observed the same problem. I too assumed that an update might/could help. However, since it did not, I reverted back to 0.5h.
> 
> Second, since I'm using a different encode profile than any of your provided profiles, I didn't need to update the auto configuration, but it certainly was one of the things that I checked, since it made the most sense.
> 
> THEN... I started poking around, and remembered that kmttg was *VERY* particular about the names of the encode profiles. (No spaces) I also noticed that all of your provided profiles are all lower case. Upper vs. Lower case has not been a problem in the past. I have always used a profile that had mixed upper/lower case in it, but... I thought I would switch to all lower-case in the encode profile name, and give it a shot.
> 
> This has helped on one computer, but not the other.
> 
> When I thought I had it solved on both, so I switched to the "Background" option instead of the GUI. (The "Run in GUI" doesn't seem to look for new shows at the "Check TiVos at Interval" unless you actually force it to by clicking "Run in GUI". This defeats the purpose of automation)
> 
> So... I've got one working, and one with a background process that's jammed hard. Since I have no idea what the (UNIX) "Process Name" is to kill it, I'm waiting for an opportunity for a Re-Start this particular machine. Since this machine is the file server for my entire house I'll need to wait until the 1st machine is done with its processing.
> 
> Questions:
> 1. You wouldn't happen to know the name of the process that these background auto transfers use, would you?
> 2. You wouldn't happen to know how to make "Run in GUI" actually check at the 10min interval, or whatever you set it to?


Spaces in profile names would definitely be a problem. Upper or lower or mixed case should not matter at all, but if you do that you have to be careful that the exact case is consistent wherever you use it. (i.e. case sensitivity does matter in perl). Ultimately the file that matters for auto transfer configuration is the "auto.ini" file. So you should double check the names saved in that file.
To your other questions:
1. Background auto transfers run as "perl kmttg.pl -a". You shoud be able to kill it by starting kmttg in GUI mode on the appropriate machine and selecting Auto Transfers->Background Job->Disable
2. Auto Transfers -> Run in GUI was a request by a user a while back to just have an easy way to test auto transfer setup while in GUI (which is easier than debugging problems in background mode). There really is not an easy way to set it to loop at user specified interval in GUI mode and that could be confusing/annoying if you are trying to do something else with the GUI in the interim. So while conceivably it would be possible I'm not inclined to do it.

If there is an issue with background auto transfers then that really needs to be debugged and fixed. However since you mention it seems to be working on one machine and not another I would lean towards a config issue of some sort on the one that's not working.


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> Spaces in profile names would definitely be a problem. Upper or lower or mixed case should not matter at all, but if you do that you have to be careful that the exact case is consistent wherever you use it. (i.e. case sensitivity does matter in perl). Ultimately the file that matters for auto transfer configuration is the "auto.ini" file. So you should double check the names saved in that file.


This makes total sense now. If you look at the auto.ini file that is generated by the GUI, I notice that it always generates everything in lower case, *EVEN IF* you type it in upper/lower, and *EVEN IF* you have your profile named with upper/lower. I'll just switch to all lower case, and it solves this issue. Otherwise, I would have had to edit the auto.ini file manually every time I edited it, to put the upper case characters back in... Not worth it...



moyekj said:


> 1. Background auto transfers run as "perl kmttg.pl -a". You shoud be able to kill it by starting kmttg in GUI mode on the appropriate machine and selecting Auto Transfers->Background Job->Disable...


Yeah, I tried that first. No luck. I can "Enable" the background processes to begin with the GUI menu option, but I can't stop them that way. One other thing: If I have the background processes going, and I select the menu option for "Enable" once again, it tried to begin the automatic transfers again, gives me errors about too many downloads already happening etc... And then it completely *HOSES* everything. I think this is why I needed the re-start, however knowing the name of the process that I need to kill might have helped me out of this without the re-start. As you know, this *MAY* be due to the fact that I'm running this in the Mac environment. Maybe we've found the ONE thing that doesn't work on a Mac. 



moyekj said:


> 2. Auto Transfers -> Run in GUI was a request by a user a while back to just have an easy way to test auto transfer setup while in GUI (which is easier than debugging problems in background mode). There really is not an easy way to set it to loop at user specified interval in GUI mode and that could be confusing/annoying if you are trying to do something else with the GUI in the interim. So while conceivably it would be possible I'm not inclined to do it...


Gotcha! I agree that it does help with the de-bugging. I'm switching to the full background mode as soon as I can get the little bugs worked out.



moyekj said:


> ...If there is an issue with background auto transfers then that really needs to be debugged and fixed. However since you mention it seems to be working on one machine and not another I would lean towards a config issue of some sort on the one that's not working...


After my re-start, I noticed that I had one machine running 0.5h and the other on 0.5k. (The 0.5h was the server, which was the one that was not working) I switched the server to 0.5k, and then did a test run in GUI mode after the restart. This seemed to work fine, so I killed all of these, and switched to background mode. It seems to be working correctly for now, but I'm going to watch it closely for a few days.

I'm betting that either *1)* I hosed myself by "Enabling" the background process twice. or *2)* There's something in 0.5k that is helping this process work better than 0.5h.



moyekj said:


> 1. Background auto transfers run as "perl kmttg.pl -a"...


Hmmm... I see "perl" as a running process on my Macs, but not "perl kmttg.pl -a". The next time I get hosed up I'll try killing this process. I did try this when I was hosed up earlier, but there were three of them running. (I'm guessing because of my multiple "Enable") Killing all three of these completely locked up the machine.

Or... Maybe I'll try a "perl kmttg.pl -x" argument in an X11 or Terminal window...


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> Hmmm... I see "perl" as a running process on my Macs, but not "perl kmttg.pl -a". The next time I get hosed up I'll try killing this process. I did try this when I was hosed up earlier, but there were three of them running. (I'm guessing because of my multiple "Enable") Killing all three of these completely locked up the machine.
> 
> Or... Maybe I'll try a "perl kmttg.pl -x" argument in an X11 or Terminal window...


 Don't know how you are checking for running processes but depending how you do it you will only see the main executable. So "perl" is the main executable and "kmttg.pl -a" are the arguments to it.
On unix systems "ps -ef" or for other flavors "ps -auxww" show you processes plus command line arguments, don't know about Macs specifically.
(NOTE: Probably a typo but -x argument doesn't mean anything to kmttg. I think you meant -a right?)


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> Don't know how you are checking for running processes but depending how you do it you will only see the main executable. So "perl" is the main executable and "kmttg.pl -a" are the arguments to it...


I usually use the "Activity Monitor". It looks similar to the "Task Manager" on a PeeeCeee if you look at the "Processes" tab and the "Performance" tab at the same time.












moyekj said:


> ...On unix systems "ps -ef" or for other flavors "ps -auxww" show you processes plus command line arguments, don't know about Macs specifically...


I'll try that. I'll admit that like most Mac users I'm like the guy on the right in the Apple commercials, and I just sorta expect stuff to work, without getting into the command-line interface too much.



moyekj said:


> (NOTE: Probably a typo but -x argument doesn't mean anything to kmttg. I think you meant -a right?)


Actually, no, I meant that. I thought that -a was the command line to start the process, and I looked in your perl application, and I noticed where a -x argument was meaning "Exit". I put one and one together and arrived at that assumption. (I got this working on my Macs by doing a bunch of assumptions.)

Sooo... I'll ask...
Is the -a argument a switch to turn the automatic processing on *and* off?

By the way.. THANK YOU for building this wonderful tool. I don't know how I lived without it. (I was using VisualHub before)


----------



## MikeAndrews

AudioNutz said:


> I usually use the "Activity Monitor". It looks similar to the "Task Manager" on a PeeeCeee if you look at the "Processes" tab and the "Performance" tab at the same time.
> ...


I use top, but them I spoke Unix shell long before I bought a Mac - because it had a Unix shell I coudl put to good use if I hated everything else. I didn't hate everything else - well I hate some stuff like some aspects of networking setup ....

I never got GUI-impaired.


----------



## MikeAndrews

I'm putting shows in thier own directory which works great, execept it screws up when I have shows on auto-transfer. It will auto transfer existing shows if they're not duplicated in the default directory. 

On windows, I tried putting shortcuts but that didn't work. On a Mac, Unix, or Linux it could be solved with a hard or soft link in the base directory.

I could put in an empty file named the same, but those would make the a player go boom if I ever tried to play the wrong version.

How about support for a unique destination folder on each auto-transfer?


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz, the only command line arguments supported are -h, -b, -a, -d
-h => Print help and exit
-b => Batch mode (no GUI) and perform a single auto download loop and then exit
-a => Batch mode (no GUI) and perform repeated auto downloads in a loop (using interval specified by check_tivos_interval in auto.ini) without exiting
-d => Spit out some verbose debugging information


----------



## moyekj

netringer said:


> I'm putting shows in thier own directory which works great, execept it screws up when I have shows on auto-transfer. It will auto transfer existing shows if they're not duplicated in the default directory.
> 
> On windows, I tried putting shortcuts but that didn't work. On a Mac, Unix, or Linux it could be solved with a hard or soft link in the base directory.
> 
> I could put in an empty file named the same, but those would make the a player go boom if I ever tried to play the wrong version.
> 
> How about support for a unique destination folder on each auto-transfer?


 Are you running auto transfer from GUI or in batch mode? In batch mode each time a successful auto download happens kmttg is supposed to add an entry to auto.history file with programId of the program to prevent it from auto processing the same show over and over. If running from auto transfer from GUI, then the auto.history file is only updated if it exists in the first place. So if you are always running from GUI then just create an empty auto.history file and then that file will get updated as you auto download.


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> AudioNutz, the only command line arguments supported are -h, -b, -a, -d
> -h => Print help and exit
> -b => Batch mode (no GUI) and perform a single auto download loop and then exit
> -a => Batch mode (no GUI) and perform repeated auto downloads in a loop (using interval specified by check_tivos_interval in auto.ini) without exiting
> -d => Spit out some verbose debugging information


Got it. That's why I can't kill the process unless I do it in the Activity Monitor. Now that I've got things sorted, it does allow me to quit these processes without re-starting the machine.


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> ...Auto Transfers -> Run in GUI was a request by a user a while back to just have an easy way to test auto transfer setup while in GUI (which is easier than debugging problems in background mode). There really is not an easy way to set it to loop at user specified interval in GUI mode and that could be confusing/annoying if you are trying to do something else with the GUI in the interim. So while conceivably it would be possible I'm not inclined to do it...


After running in background mode for a couple of days now, I now see why I wanted to run it in the GUI. It sure would be nice to have the ability to actually see what's being processed. What if the GUI had the ability to monitor what was happening in the background auto processing? 

It might not help me in my particular case, since I'm running KMTTG on two different machines, so I'm thinking of writing a little Xcode application to monitor the log files on the two machines, (One for each TiVo) and give me a status report in a little application window on my laptop (or SmartPhone) or any other machine in the house.

Then I would never need to look at the screens of these two machines via ARD...


----------



## fyodor

Hi

I was wondering what type of encode times people were seeing with handbrake. I've found that it takes at least 5 times as long as FFMPEG for comparable bitrates. I've been trying handbrake encodes using the parameters listed on the streambaby compatibility page. Converting a three minute movie clip takes at least forty minutes on a 2.5 ghz pentium dual core processor. Is this typical?


----------



## moyekj

fyodor that hanbrakeCLI recipe that you see in that wiki page I posted there yesterday after some feedback in streambaby thread. Two things with that recipe that make it slower to begin with:
* It's setup as 2 pass encoding (-2 argument)
* It will re-encode audio (though that should not be that much overhead)
Note that immediately above the handbrake recipe given in the wiki page is a roughly equivalent (for video) ffmpeg recipe that is 1 pass and simply copies audio, so that should run much quicker and give comparable results. I think in general ffmpeg is a faster encoder than handbrakeCLI so I would tend to stick with it over handbrake if you have a choice.


----------



## Yoav

moyekj said:


> I think in general ffmpeg is a faster encoder than handbrakeCLI so I would tend to stick with it over handbrake if you have a choice.


I just want to correct this meme that is being circulated and repeated.

ffmpeg is using the EXACT same code for encoding h.264 (which is what we're talking about). It's libx264 from the videolan project (the guys who make vlc). Therefore, unless it's compiled with better optimization options, it will not run any faster or slower.

IF you're seeing differences in speed between mencoder, handbrake and ffmpeg, it's because you're using different options to the encoding (like 2-pass, larger blocks, more reference frames, etc -- all those have a HUGE effect on the time). Or it is because 'reading, rescaling, anti-aliasing, changing frame-rate, etc' is done. Each of these programs use a different method to achieve those (although none of those account for major performance differences).

In the old days, ffmpeg had a faster mpeg-2 and mpeg-4 encoder, until projects like mplayer switched to using ffmpeg's encoder (Handbrake doesn't support those encoding outputs). That's when the general opinion that 'ffmpeg is faster at everything' started.

ffmpeg can also be faster because people are accidentally using the 'mpeg-4' encoder instead of h.264 encoder, and thinking that it's the same thing (it's a lower-quality encoder that also spits out an .mp4 file, so people get confused).

Ok rant over  sorry...


----------



## fyodor

I guess that I've generally not been thrilled with the video quality I've gotten with FFMPEG. The handbrake encodes (and the Mencoder encodes that I did back in my SageTV days) seemed to deliver much better quality for the same bitrate. That being said, it's been a long time since I've use FFMPEG, so I'll give the command lines you suggested a shot. Thanks for the advice.



moyekj said:


> fyodor that hanbrakeCLI recipe that you see in that wiki page I posted there yesterday after some feedback in streambaby thread. Two things with that recipe that make it slower to begin with:
> * It's setup as 2 pass encoding (-2 argument)
> * It will re-encode audio (though that should not be that much overhead)
> Note that immediately above the handbrake recipe given in the wiki page is a roughly equivalent (for video) ffmpeg recipe that is 1 pass and simply copies audio, so that should run much quicker and give comparable results. I think in general ffmpeg is a faster encoder than handbrakeCLI so I would tend to stick with it over handbrake if you have a choice.


----------



## moyekj

As Yoav mentioned ultimately ffmpeg, mencoder & handbrakeCLI all use libx264 for encoding, so given the same encoding setup you should get comparable results for all of them. The difficulty of course is since each uses different command line options it's sometimes difficult to setup identical encodings so that you can compare encoding time, quality, etc. From the wiki post the ffmpeg command you would setup in kmttg .enc file is:


Code:


FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -vcodec libx264 -b 2000k -refs 3 -flags2 +mixed_refs+wpred+bpyramid+dct8x8-fastpskip -bf 3 -me_method umh -subq 9 -g 24 -keyint_min 2 -acodec copy -f mp4 OUTPUT

The roughly equivalent one using handbrake is (except this re-encodes audio as well where ffmpeg is doing an audio copy):


Code:


HANDBRAKE -i INPUT -f mp4 -O -p -e x264 -b 2000 -a 1 -E ac3 -B 160 -R 0 -6 dpl2 -D 1 -s 1 -x ref=3:mixed-refs=1:bframes=3:weightb=1:direct=auto:b-pyramid=1:me=umh:subq=9:analyse=all:8x8dct=1:no-fast-pskip=1:psy-rd=1,0.2:keyint=24:min-keyint=2:no-dct-decimate=1 -v -o OUTPUT

(And of course in both cases you can adjust -b argument to control desired video bit rate)


----------



## AudioNutz

Kevin,
I'm thinking about throwing together a little application that monitors the KMTTG "Auto Transfers" for Macs. (Maybe even an iPhone widget) I know the "auto.log" file is a good source to monitor information about what is happening, but I have two questions:


Is there a command line argument that makes this logging more verbose, to get more information about what is "Currently" happening? (Or just more information) I tried the "perl kmttg.pl -a -v" type of argument, but it doesn't appear to give me any more information in the log.
Are there any other logs that tell me what is going on with the Perl script itself?

Right now I'm simply using SSH to monitor two different instances of the auto.log file, but I'm looking at making something more elegant for Mac users that want to know what is happening... (This will be helpful for me, since I'm running this on a Mac server platform.)


----------



## moyekj

adding -d argument to kmttg.pl will print a bunch of debugging info to stdout which you can re-direct to a file for monitoring (i.e. "perl kmttg.pl -a -d >/some/log/file") , but I'm not sure how useful that information would be as it's very verbose during some actions and not much so during others, plus there is no time-stamping for that output. (It focuses on areas where I may have had trouble with in the past).


----------



## starmanj

Is there a way to have KMTTG maintain delete old transfers to make room for new transfers?

I use KMTTG to fetch all new episodes of a series, but it fills up my hard drive so requires me to routinely delete old shows. It would be great to place all episodes in a folder that only allows, say, 5 episodes before it deletes older transfers...

Thanks!


----------



## qtip96

moyekj said:


> I'll have to check when I get a chance (been very busy with paying job lately) but it's possibly a bug in kmttg in service mode.
> Interesting though that you mention you actually got VideoRedo running in service mode? I and others haven't been able to do that.
> 
> EDIT: Didn't see anything obviously wrong in the code and I just confirmed running as a service including encoding worked fine. When you execute Auto Transfers->Run in GUI does the encoding part work?


Yes, I tried this but it errors out when it starts to encode. I am able to encode manually though.


----------



## qtip96

AudioNutz said:


> qtip96: Does the name of your encoding profile have capital letters in it?


I used a default profile and then create my own with upper and lowercase -- still see the error. I am now attempting to run one in service mode with a default ff_ipod profile all lowercase.


----------



## AudioNutz

starmanj said:


> Is there a way to have KMTTG maintain delete old transfers to make room for new transfers?
> 
> I use KMTTG to fetch all new episodes of a series, but it fills up my hard drive so requires me to routinely delete old shows. It would be great to place all episodes in a folder that only allows, say, 5 episodes before it deletes older transfers...


Are you running it on a Mac, or a PeeeCeee? If it's a Mac, then a Folder Action script would be a good solution. Maybe there's an equivalent automation tool on PeeeCeee, like a "Scheduled Task"...

I currently have a bunch of folder actions happening on my setup right now:
1. Edits Metadata, to take "episodeTitle" line out, and add it to the "title" line in the txt file. (to get around pyTiVo bug)
2. Re-names the MetaData file, to end with "_cut.mpg.txt" instead of "mp4.txt". (so I can pop the file back to my TiVo, for viewing without commercials.)
3. Moves the MetaData file to the "comcut" directory. (same reason as #2)
4. Waits for the mp4 file to be finished writing, then zip's it, scrambles the name, then moves it to a directory of my XServe that is shared via FTP. (I can't access my file server from my office LAN when I travel, except for FTP protocol, and I also don't want the names of these TiVo shows showing up in the PIX logs if I get audited at the office...)

Now I'm working on one that gets status of the two instances of kmttg that I have installed, and deliveres it to me via ssh while I'm traveling.


----------



## AudioNutz

qtip96 said:


> I used a default profile and then create my own with upper and lowercase -- still see the error. I am now attempting to run one in service mode with a default ff_ipod profile all lowercase.


Switch the name of your encoding profile to all lower case.


----------



## starmanj

PeeeCeee. Not good enough at MSDOS scripting to figure this one out (if DOS scripts are even capable of doing this).


----------



## qtip96

AudioNutz said:


> Switch the name of your encoding profile to all lower case.


That's exactly what it was! I switched it back to lower and upper case just to make sure I could replicate and sure enough it would error out. Hopefully this can make it in the documentation or FAQ.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## mcharkowski

This may be a question that's already been answered, but I've done some searches and haven't been able to find it...

Is there any way to get the encoder to include the metadata in the file for itunes compatibility, the way that Tivo Desktop does it? I much prefer the quality available with KMTTG, but I do miss having TV shows show up in iTunes with the show name, season number, description, etc. As it is now, they show up as movies.

I have been using the Handbrake encoder so far, though I'm testing with the ffmpeg encoder as I type this to see if it's any different in this regard.

Any ideas?


----------



## moyekj

mcharkowski said:


> This may be a question that's already been answered, but I've done some searches and haven't been able to find it...
> 
> Is there any way to get the encoder to include the metadata in the file for itunes compatibility, the way that Tivo Desktop does it? I much prefer the quality available with KMTTG, but I do miss having TV shows show up in iTunes with the show name, season number, description, etc. As it is now, they show up as movies.
> 
> I have been using the Handbrake encoder so far, though I'm testing with the ffmpeg encoder as I type this to see if it's any different in this regard.
> 
> Any ideas?


 Tivo Desktop is probably adding metadata information to the mp4 files. There are tools out there to do that but I don't think ffmpeg can do it. I know Handbrake adds encoding information into mp4 files so may be possible though not sure - would have to look into it.


----------



## wmcbrine

moyekj said:


> Tivo Desktop is probably adding metadata information to the mp4 files. There are tools out there to do that but I don't think ffmpeg can do it.


ffmpeg added some support for this recently, but I haven't looked into it. I only know because it broke the old "-comment" functionality.


----------



## Yoav

wmcbrine said:


> ffmpeg added some support for this recently, but I haven't looked into it. I only know because it broke the old "-comment" functionality.


Afaik (at least on the mac) iTunes completely ignores the mov metadata atoms that determine if a show is a TV show, and who is in it etc. (On the mac we usually add those with MetaX). (sort of like the ID3 tags of MP3 files)

For video, iTunes instead keeps its OWN metadata information outside of the file in some internal database. For iTiVo I had to make a bunch of applescript calls to modify the file's metadata in itunes AFTER it is added to the library. I'm sure there's an analogous method on windows but dont know what it is.


----------



## AudioNutz

On the Mac, I've seen tools that do this before the file gets transferred to iTunes. I never really cared about the metaData getting into my iPod, but now that mcharkowski brought the subject up, I'm thinking of making a Folder Action (on Mac) to make a call to "AtomicParsley", to put this metaData back into the mp4 file.

I'm told that there are ports for AtomicParsley for Windows.


----------



## ACraigL

AudioNutz said:


> On the Mac, I've seen tools that do this before the file gets transferred to iTunes. I never really cared about the metaData getting into my iPod, but now that mcharkowski brought the subject up, I'm thinking of making a Folder Action (on Mac) to make a call to "AtomicParsley", to put this metaData back into the mp4 file.
> 
> I'm told that there are ports for AtomicParsley for Windows.


I use atomic parsley in conjunction with dvrmsToolbox to convert programs (and strip commercials) to inject proper meta data into the resulting files. There's only a few good sites documenting this, (onlydarksets for one), so a google search should not be that hard.

I love the meta data, not only for organization, but I keep lots of recorded movie files there, and it makes it easier to pick what I want to watch if I have the description. Multiple episodes of TV shows for the same reason.


----------



## AudioNutz

For those of you running KMTTG on Macintosh, I've thrown together a Folder Action Script that will watch your "Encode Output Dir", and do the following:

Wait until the mp4 file is done encoding.
Read the MetaData that KMTTG put into the folder.
Apply the MetaData to the mp4 file, using Atomic Parsley.

This MetaData is helpful for iTunes to organize your TV Shows and Movies that get brought into your iPod, or other iTunes fed device. I'm willing to share this Folder Action Script, so send a PM if you would like a copy.

Kevin,
I don't know the Perl language, so I can't add this your KMTTG code, but it makes sense that's where it belongs. I've written this in AppleScript, (Just like English) so if you'd like to use this as a "Head Start" for a KMTTG feature, I'm sure it would be easy for a guy like you to translate it into Perl. (I'd take a crack, but I'm a Mac guy, and these other languages are a bit alien to me)


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> For those of you running KMTTG on Macintosh, I've thrown together a Folder Action Script that will watch your "Encode Output Dir", and do the following:
> 
> Wait until the mp4 file is done encoding.
> Read the MetaData that KMTTG put into the folder.
> Apply the MetaData to the mp4 file, using Atomic Parsley.
> 
> This MetaData is helpful for iTunes to organize your TV Shows and Movies that get brought into your iPod, or other iTunes fed device. I'm willing to share this Folder Action Script, so send a PM if you would like a copy.
> 
> Kevin,
> I don't know the Perl language, so I can't add this your KMTTG code, but it makes sense that's where it belongs. I've written this in AppleScript, (Just like English) so if you'd like to use this as a "Head Start" for a KMTTG feature, I'm sure it would be easy for a guy like you to translate it into Perl. (I'd take a crack, but I'm a Mac guy, and these other languages are a bit alien to me)


 If you're willing to share it I can take a crack at a Perl + Atomic Parsley version to integrate into kmttg. P.M. or attachment here will work or email me if you wish. Thanks.


----------



## mcharkowski

This functionality would be great. iTunes definitely reads the atoms for TV shows because we see it honor the ones that TiVo Desktop writes. Atomic Parsley, the command line program that AudioNutz is using, does have a Windows port (just google for Atomic Parsley, they have a sourceforge site). You can write any of the standard meta tags with it, even cover art. There's a great GUI called MetaX that was mentioned earlier, and it has been ported to Windows also. It's basically a GUI to find all the meta information from Amazon/IMDB, but it uses Atomic Parsley to do the metadata tagging. It's a great program, but having this kind of functionality "automatized" in KMTTG would make it even slicker than the incredible slickness that it already is.


----------



## moyekj

------------------
v0.5l (04/26/2009)
------------------
ENHANCEMENTS
* Added automatic Tivo detection which will automatically detect any Tivos
on the LAN not already included in TIVOS list. Added option to disable
that capability if desired. NOTE: This adds an extra file called
tivo_beacon.pm to the installation set.

* Added AtomicParsley configuration option. If AtomicParsley executable is
defined in the configuration then kmttg will automatically add some meta
data to mp4 files following the encoding step.
NOTE: You also have to have pyTivo metadata defined/available since kmttg
looks for information from file.mp4.txt file for AtomicParsley run.
An AtomicParsley windows executable is now included as part of the win32
zip package.

* Added newer versions of ffmpeg and comskip to win32 zip package.

* Changed -me to -me_method in ffmpeg profiles to make it compatible with
newer versions of ffmpeg. That argument is also backwards compatible.

* Added hb_tivo_sd & hb_tivo_hd encoding profiles. Handbrake encoding profiles that work pretty well for encoding H.264 video + AC3 audio for native Tivo playback. Only difference between them is higher bitrate for hd version.

* Added ffmpeg ff_tivo_sd & ff_tivo_hd profiles roughly equivalent to the above handbrake recipes, but ffmpeg is generally quite a bit faster than handbrake.

P.S. I don't have/use iTunes therefore didn't really have a good way to test if proper information is added to mp4 files using AtomicParsley. For those that have iTunes and requested this feature please give feedback.


----------



## AudioNutz

Yay!

Bravo on the new Atomic Parsley integration!

I'll admit that I have mixed feelings, since this new feature will require me to re-write the (Mac) folder action that I currently have running. Right now, one of my folder actions moves the MetaData file to the ".mpg Cut dir". (It does a bunch of other stuff too)

I'll have to build some sort of delay into that process, to be sure that the MetaData file remains in the "Encode Dir" until the Atomic Parsley process is finished with the MetaData, etc...

If I could choose where the MetaData was being written, like I can choose where every other file is being written by KMTTG, then it would solve this.


----------



## moyekj

FYI I goofed with a typo in v05pl release such that batch & auto modes won't work (GUI mode is OK). I'll release a fixed version tonight. (It's a very simple 1 character change needed on line 158 of kmttg.pl).


----------



## moyekj

OK, v0p5m version posted with the fix. Sorry for the goof.


----------



## fyodor

Hi,

I've noticed that when transcoding with handbrake I get almost no utilization of the second core of my dual core pentium.

Isn't handbrake supposed to figure out the number of cores dynamically? Is there a way to force it to use the second core? Is this a general handbrake parameter, or a library-specific parameter?

Thanks,
F


----------



## moyekj

fyodor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've noticed that when transcoding with handbrake I get almost no utilization of the second core of my dual core pentium.
> 
> Isn't handbrake supposed to figure out the number of cores dynamically? Is there a way to force it to use the second core? Is this a general handbrake parameter, or a library-specific parameter?
> 
> Thanks,
> F


 It's supposed to autodetect by default, but you can use -C # (or --cpu #) to set a specific number according to the wiki page:
http://trac.handbrake.fr/wiki/CLIGuide
For ffmpeg there is a -threads option.


----------



## fyodor

Thanks!


moyekj said:


> It's supposed to autodetect by default, but you can use -C # (or --cpu #) to set a specific number according to the wiki page:
> http://trac.handbrake.fr/wiki/CLIGuide
> For ffmpeg there is a -threads option.


----------



## jeepguy_1980

I am getting the following error when I click on my TiVo in the drop down:



Code:


>> Getting Now Playing List from LOOPTRONIX ...
"C:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar "C:\Users\Lassen\AppData\Local\Temp\cookies6716" --url "https://192.168.1.100/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2FNowPlaying&Recurse=Yes" --output "C:\Users\Lassen\AppData\Local\Temp\nplFile6716_11"
*ERROR* 
Can't execute "C:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar "C:\Users\Lassen\AppData\Local\Temp\cookies6716" --url "https://192.168.1.100/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2FNowPlaying&Recurse=Yes" --output 
"C:\Users\Lassen\AppData\Local\Temp\nplFile6716_11" > "C:\Users\Lassen\AppData\Local\Temp\stdout6716_12" 2> "C:\Users\Lassen\AppData\Local\Temp\stderr6716_12"

I have read all of the posts related to this error and nothing seems to have helped.

Here is my config.ini file, with my mak edited out:



Code:


# kmttg config.ini file
<MAK>
##########

<TIVOS>
DESKTOP              192.168.1.3         
LOOPTRONIX           192.168.1.100       
FILES                C:\Users\Lassen\Videos\Tivo

<RemoveTivoFile>
1

<RemoveComcutFiles>
1

<RemoveMpegFile>
1

<CreateSubFolder>
0

<tivoFileNameFormat>
[mainTitle]

<outputDir>
C:\Users\Lassen\Videos\Tivo

<mpegDir>
C:\Users\Lassen\Videos\Tivo

<mpegCutDir>
C:\Users\Lassen\Videos\Tivo

<encodeDir>
C:\Users\Lassen\Videos\Tivo

<tivodecode>
C:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe

<curl>
C:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe

<ffmpeg>
C:\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe

<mencoder>
C:\kmttg\mencoder\mencoder.exe

<handbrake>
C:\kmttg\handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe

<comskip>
C:\kmttg\comskip\comskip.exe

<comskipIni>
C:\kmttg\comskip\comskip.ini

<wan_http_port>


<cache_time>
10

<MaxJobs>
2

<VRD>


<AtomicParsley>
C:\kmttg\AtomicParsley\AtomicParsley.exe

<t2extract>


<CheckDiskSpace>
0

<LowSpaceSize>
0

<CheckBeacon>
1


----------



## moyekj

jeepguy_1980 said:


> I am getting the following error when I click on my TiVo in the drop down:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> >> Getting Now Playing List from LOOPTRONIX ...
> "C:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar "C:\Users\Lassen\AppData\Local\Temp\cookies6716" --url "https://192.168.1.100/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=&#37;2FNowPlaying&Recurse=Yes" --output "C:\Users\Lassen\AppData\Local\Temp\nplFile6716_11"
> *ERROR*
> Can't execute "C:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar "C:\Users\Lassen\AppData\Local\Temp\cookies6716" --url "https://192.168.1.100/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2FNowPlaying&Recurse=Yes" --output
> "C:\Users\Lassen\AppData\Local\Temp\nplFile6716_11" > "C:\Users\Lassen\AppData\Local\Temp\stdout6716_12" 2> "C:\Users\Lassen\AppData\Local\Temp\stderr6716_12"


Looks like the problem possibly is that C:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe doesn't exist. Note that I just noticed I messed up the kmttg_win32_tools_v0p5m.zip packaging a little in the latest release by putting the tools one extra folder deep (boy I'm on a bad streak lately). I just fixed that right now to be like previous releases. So if you see a folder named c:\kmttg\kmttg_win32_tools_v0p5l then move all the sub-folders under it up 1 level and delete that folder and you should be good to go.


----------



## jeepguy_1980

moyekj said:


> Looks like the problem possibly is that C:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe doesn't exist. Note that I just noticed I messed up the kmttg_win32_tools_v0p5m.zip packaging a little in the latest release by putting the tools one extra folder deep (boy I'm on a bad streak lately). I just fixed that right now to be like previous releases. So if you see a folder named c:\kmttg\kmttg_win32_tools_v0p5l then move all the sub-folders under it up 1 level and delete that folder and you should be good to go.


Originally that was my mistake, but I had fixed that before I posted my problem.


----------



## moyekj

jeepguy_1980 said:


> Originally that was my mistake, but I had fixed that before I posted my problem.


Open a "cmd" window and execute the curl command there to see what happens. You can do this easily by creating a run.bat file that looks like below (replace the xxxx with your real MAK number) and then running it by typing "run".


Code:


@echo off
set MAK=xxxx
C:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:&#37;MAK% --insecure --cookie-jar cookies --url "https://192.168.1.100/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2FNowPlaying&Recurse=Yes"


----------



## jeepguy_1980

I just got:


Code:


<h2>Resource Not Found</h2>


----------



## moyekj

jeepguy_1980 said:


> I just got:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <h2>Resource Not Found</h2>


 So something is really wrong with that Tivo. Try rebooting it.


----------



## jeepguy_1980

I have no problem viewing the now playing list with PyTiVo.


----------



## moyekj

jeepguy_1980 said:


> I have no problem viewing the now playing list with PyTiVo.


Don't know if that means much. Try connecting directly via a web browser:
https://192.168.1.100/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes
(username = tivo, password = MAK)

That will likely get you the same "Resource not found" response you are getting with curl which means there is something wrong with the Tivo and its web server that a reboot would likely fix.


----------



## jeepguy_1980

Opening it in the web browser loaded a huge xml file with all of my programs on it. I'm assuming that means it worked.


----------



## moyekj

jeepguy_1980 said:


> Opening it in the web browser loaded a huge xml file with all of my programs on it. I'm assuming that means it worked.


 If that works then the curl command (and kmttg) should work as well as it's doing exact same thing...


----------



## bkdtv

moyekj,

Just wanted to thank you for posting the win32 tools needed by kmttg. Most of the original tool links are dead, and so I was unable to use your program after a reformat.

In the future, you might consider adding a [tools] autodownload feature as part of the program, much like streambaby downloads the necessary version of ffmpeg and automatically configures its settings for that program.


----------



## jeepguy_1980

moyekj said:


> If that works then the curl command (and kmttg) should work as well as it's doing exact same thing...


It's not though. Can you think of anything else I should be looking at? FYI: I am running Vista x64, and ActivePerl 5.10.


----------



## txporter

I downloaded the most recent version of kmttg last night. I had been using a version before you added the tivo beacon. I downloaded both kmttg and the 3rd party tools. I extracted kmttg and copied the files over to my kmttg directory (Vista64, I just have it in c:/kmttg). When I tried to launch kmttg, nothing would happen (using wperl c:/kmttg/kmttg.pl). I then extracted the 3rd party tools and copied them in and tried again. Nothing again. I open up a cmd window and tried launching with perl c:/kmttg/kmttg.pl. I get this statement:



Code:


Can't locate tivo_beacon.pm in @INC (@INC contains: c:/Perl64/site/lib c:/Perl64/lib .) at c:\kmttg\kmttg.pl line 28.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at c:\kmttg\kmttg.pl line 28.

Do I need to add my path to something? If I copy tivo_beacon.pm over to the Perl64/lib directory, kmttg will launch for me.

When it did launch, my tivos are not showing up for me in the list (I had stripped them out in the troubleshooting thinking maybe that was why it didn't launch). Do I just need to manually add them back in? I thought I read that they were supposed to auto-detect now.

The text in the cmd window when I did finally launch kmttg this last time was:


Code:


Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at c:/Perl64/lib/tivo_beacon.pm line 55.
Can't bind to port : IO: :Socket: :INET:

Is that telling me something about why the tivos aren't being detected?

Jason


----------



## moyekj

jeepguy_1980 said:


> It's not though. Can you think of anything else I should be looking at? FYI: I am running Vista x64, and ActivePerl 5.10.


 I'm stumped. I'm also Vista x64 and ActivePerl 5.10 and it's working for me. Nothing has changed with that curl code in a long time... If you are not already, try running kmttg with administrator privileges. Also check file permissions on the curl folder and curl.exe file and make sure that firewall is allowing curl and perl to run.


----------



## moyekj

txporter said:


> I downloaded the most recent version of kmttg last night. I had been using a version before you added the tivo beacon. I downloaded both kmttg and the 3rd party tools. I extracted kmttg and copied the files over to my kmttg directory (Vista64, I just have it in c:/kmttg). When I tried to launch kmttg, nothing would happen (using wperl c:/kmttg/kmttg.pl). I then extracted the 3rd party tools and copied them in and tried again. Nothing again. I open up a cmd window and tried launching with perl c:/kmttg/kmttg.pl. I get this statement:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Can't locate tivo_beacon.pm in @INC (@INC contains: c:/Perl64/site/lib c:/Perl64/lib .) at c:\kmttg\kmttg.pl line 28.
> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at c:\kmttg\kmttg.pl line 28.
> 
> Do I need to add my path to something? If I copy tivo_beacon.pm over to the Perl64/lib directory, kmttg will launch for me.
> 
> When it did launch, my tivos are not showing up for me in the list (I had stripped them out in the troubleshooting thinking maybe that was why it didn't launch). Do I just need to manually add them back in? I thought I read that they were supposed to auto-detect now.
> 
> The text in the cmd window when I did finally launch kmttg this last time was:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at c:/Perl64/lib/tivo_beacon.pm line 55.
> Can't bind to port : IO: :Socket: :INET:
> 
> Is that telling me something about why the tivos aren't being detected?
> 
> Jason


I think the 1st issue is the folder from which you are launching kmttg is not the installation folder. If you are using a shortcut make sure the start dir matches the location of the kmttg.pl folder. You should not copy the tivo_beacon.pm file to anywhere else (in case it gets updated in a future release).

The 2nd issue is it looks like firewall is blocking access to port 2190. You need to give firewall permission for perl/wperl to access that port for auto discovery to work.
Probably easiest thing to do at this point if you don't want to deal with firewall issues is to manually add in your Tivos and disable auto discovery in config.


----------



## txporter

moyekj said:


> I think the 1st issue is the folder from which you are launching kmttg is not the installation folder. If you are using a shortcut make sure the start dir matches the location of the kmttg.pl folder. You should not copy the tivo_beacon.pm file to anywhere else (in case it gets updated in a future release).
> 
> The 2nd issue is it looks like firewall is blocking access to port 2190. You need to give firewall permission for perl/wperl to access that port for auto discovery to work.
> Probably easiest thing to do at this point if you don't want to deal with firewall issues is to manually add in your Tivos and disable auto discovery in config.


Ok, I will give this a try tonight. I simply created my own shortcut to launch kmttg, so I could have easily screwed up the start folder (it is probably pointing to my desktop).

I don't have Tivo Desktop installed anymore. Is this a new port for kmttg with the additional of the beacon?

Jason


----------



## moyekj

txporter said:


> Ok, I will give this a try tonight. I simply created my own shortcut to launch kmttg, so I could have easily screwed up the start folder (it is probably pointing to my desktop).
> 
> I don't have Tivo Desktop installed anymore. Is this a new port for kmttg with the additional of the beacon?
> 
> Jason


 Yes, prior to auto discovery kmttg did not need access to port 2190. The first time I ran it Windows Vista firewall asked for permission to let wperl access it.


----------



## txporter

moyekj said:


> The first time I ran it Windows Vista firewall asked for permission to let wperl access it.


That's odd. I didn't get a notification for that. Wonder if it is because I have UAC disabled?

Jason


----------



## txporter

I updated my shortcut to have a Start in: path that points to the kmttg folder and that does indeed fix the problem with the launch. Thanks! I have removed the tivo_beacon.pm from the perl64 folder.

I am apparently doing something wrong with the beacon itself though. I am still getting the same error. I opened up port 2190 TCP and called it perl/wperl. I also added wperl.exe to the exception list. It is still not auto detecting my tivos. Does the port need to be UDP?

Jason


----------



## moyekj

txporter said:


> I am apparently doing something wrong with the beacon itself though. I am still getting the same error. I opened up port 2190 TCP and called it perl/wperl. I also added wperl.exe to the exception list. It is still not auto detecting my tivos. Does the port need to be UDP?
> 
> Jason


 Yes it's UDP that is monitored not TCP. If that still doesn't work just add the tivos manually and save them to config file - that's recommended even if they are auto detected anyway since auto-detecting can take several seconds. I added auto detection mostly to try and make it easier for first time users. Could be that it's not binding to the proper IP address of your computer or something like that.


----------



## AudioNutz

Could you possibly explain this "tivo_beacon.pm" file a bit? I had a similar issue, kmttg wouldn't launch, and the error message said something that led me to believe this file was needed in my Perl folder, so I put it there. This caused kmttg to be able to launch, but I really don't understand the way this is intended to work.

Since I'm not using shortcuts, I cannot do the "Start in:" stuff listed above.

How is this supposed to be used, where is it supposed to be installed?


----------



## moyekj

I'm going to change it in upcoming release such that tivo_beacon file inclusion does not depend on where you launch kmttg from.


----------



## Nutka

Hi Kevin,
I'm currently using your program to cut out the commercials. I wish I could do something opposite-cut out the shows and end up only with commercials. Can you give me some advise how to do it. Thank you, 
Nutka


----------



## moyekj

To make things easier documentation is all online now, including release notes:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/release_notes


----------



## rjh

There is an issue with kmttg when using VideoReDo to cut adds. The comskip process creates a .edl file but the adcut process expects a .VPrj and dies because it isn't found.

The following is a patch for v0.5n which I've tested and seems to work fine:



Code:


$ diff kmttg.pl kmttg.pl.dist
958,964c958
<          if ($VRD && -f "$VRD\\vp.vbs") {
<             my $vprjFile = $edlFile;
<             $vprjFile =~ s/\.edl$/.VPrj/;
<             &comskip('FILE', $mpegFile, $vprjFile, $familyId);
<          } else {
<             &comskip('FILE', $mpegFile, $edlFile, $familyId);
<          }
---
>          &comskip($$entry_ptr{tivoName}, $mpegFile, $edlFile, $familyId);
3800,3803d3793
<    if ($VRD && -f "$VRD\\vp.vbs")
<    {
<       $args = "--videoredo ".$args;
<    }

Let me know if you've got any issues or questions.


----------



## moyekj

rjh, actually as documented if you are using videoredo then the intent is to configure comskip to output a .VPrj file (as well as .edl file):


> NOTE: If you have VRD enabled then you should edit comskip.ini file and set:
> output_videoredo=1
> 
> * By doing so the comskip step will create a .VPrj file which contains the cut sections for VideoRedo to be used in the comcut stage.


Though it's interesting that apparently you got VRD working with .edl file?


----------



## rjh

moyekj said:


> Though it's interesting that apparently you got VRD working with .edl file?


moyekj,

Thanks, I missed that in the documentation.

The code change doesn't actually get VRD to work with an edl file. It checks inside kmttg.pl to see if you are going to use VRD for cutting commercials and if it does adds "--videoredo " to the parameters to comskip and changes the output file name to xxx.VPrj instead of xxx.edl.

This saves having to modify the comskip.ini if you configure VRD. It does mean there is no way to create an edl file if you have VRD configured and wanted to create an edl file and not do a comcut for some reason.

I also found to get VRD to do the cutting when running auto transfers I had to modify the log on of the service to have the "Allow service to interact with desktop" checked (running Windows XP). When I did that VRD ran fine but a perl command window appeared so I changed the service parameters to run wperl.exe instead of perl.exe and all worked fine. I've only tried it with a user logged, I'm not sure if it would work if the service was running but there was no user logged on.


----------



## krar4

All,

I found this thread this morning, and it's exactly what I've been looking for. I was so interested that I actually read all 21 pages of the thread to make sure I was up to speed. I then went through the download and install process as shown in the Windows Installation instructions, and I can't get it to work. I even used the same subdirectories as shown in the example, but to no avail. 

It looked like there was a minor error in the instructions. They said: 

In Step 3: unpack kmttg to c:\home, and unpack kmttg win32 tools to c:\home\kmttg. I did that.

In Step 4: it shows the example of kmttg being installed under c:\home. When creating the shortcut, the command is: "cerl\bin\wperl.exe c:\home\kmttg\kmttg.pl". 

The kmttg.pl file isn't in the c:\home\kmttg subdirectory. It's in the c:\home subdirectory. The tools are in the c:\home\kmttg subdirectory, per the directions in Step 3. Am I missing something?

Regardless, I tried the setup with that command both ways, and nothing happens. Can someone walk this noobie through the process? It all looks so simple, and this is exactly the functionality I am looking for.

I'm using the v0p5m install and the v0p5m tools download on a WinXP 32-bit machine. I installed Perl 5.8.9.825.

Thanks in advance!
Rick


----------



## fixxit

krar4 said:


> All,
> 
> I found this thread this morning, and it's exactly what I've been looking for. I was so interested that I actually read all 21 pages of the thread to make sure I was up to speed. I then went through the download and install process as shown in the Windows Installation instructions, and I can't get it to work. I even used the same subdirectories as shown in the example, but to no avail.
> 
> It looked like there was a minor error in the instructions. They said:
> 
> In Step 3: unpack kmttg to c:\home, and unpack kmttg win32 tools to c:\home\kmttg. I did that.
> 
> In Step 4: it shows the example of kmttg being installed under c:\home. When creating the shortcut, the command is: "cerl\bin\wperl.exe c:\home\kmttg\kmttg.pl".
> 
> The kmttg.pl file isn't in the c:\home\kmttg subdirectory. It's in the c:\home subdirectory. The tools are in the c:\home\kmttg subdirectory, per the directions in Step 3. Am I missing something?
> 
> Regardless, I tried the setup with that command both ways, and nothing happens. Can someone walk this noobie through the process? It all looks so simple, and this is exactly the functionality I am looking for.
> 
> I'm using the v0p5m install and the v0p5m tools download on a WinXP 32-bit machine. I installed Perl 5.8.9.825.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Rick


Rick,

It looks like the problem is that you unpacked the _contents_ of the kmttg directory into home rather than the directory itself. You want to copy the kmttg _folder_ to c:\home and then inside c:\home\kmttg you should unpack the tools. So you should have a bunch of directories and files like this:

c:\home\kmttg\ (a directory)
c:\home\kmttg\kmttg.pl (the main perl script)
c:\home\kmttg\encode\ (the directory where the encoding profiles live)
c:\home\kmttg\tivodecode\ (the directory where tivodecode lives)
[etc]

Also your shortcut is missing a backslash. You have:

"cerl\bin\wperl.exe c:\home\kmttg\kmttg.pl"

when it should be

"c:*\*Perl\bin\wperl.exe c:\home\kmttg\kmttg.pl".

See if that fixes it.


----------



## krar4

Fixit,

Your assistance did indeed Fixit. I appreciate your assistance. 

I had the opportunity to try KMTTG out this morning, and it was a little hit and miss for me. I have 2 personal video players I'm trying to convert for. The easy one is the Archos 5 Internet Media Tablet. The software was fantastic for that player, in large part because that player has a wide variety of video formats it can play. The Mpeg4 format loads without any difficulty. 

The 2nd player I'm trying to convert video for is my mother's Creative Zen. I'm not at my PC at the moment, so I don't remember the exact name of the conversion format on kmttg, but I used the one that shows it's for the Creative Zen. It's about halfway down the list of available choices. Once that conversion completed in kmttg, I tried to load it into the Zen player, but it said that the format needed to be converted by the Zen software because the video file was too high quality to be played by the Zen. That's not the exact phrase, but that's the idea, so the only way I can load the video file into the Zen is if I run it through Creative's very slow conversion process after kmttg is done with it. 

Does anybody have experience with kmttg and the Creative Zen (Not the Zen-W)? It would be a huge help to me if I can skip the additional conversion process by Creative's software.

Did I say this was great software? It is! Thanks for making it available!

As always, thanks in advance. 

Rick


----------



## txporter

krar4 said:


> Fixit,
> 
> Your assistance did indeed Fixit. I appreciate your assistance.
> 
> I had the opportunity to try KMTTG out this morning, and it was a little hit and miss for me. I have 2 personal video players I'm trying to convert for. The easy one is the Archos 5 Internet Media Tablet. The software was fantastic for that player, in large part because that player has a wide variety of video formats it can play. The Mpeg4 format loads without any difficulty.
> 
> The 2nd player I'm trying to convert video for is my mother's Creative Zen. I'm not at my PC at the moment, so I don't remember the exact name of the conversion format on kmttg, but I used the one that shows it's for the Creative Zen. It's about halfway down the list of available choices. Once that conversion completed in kmttg, I tried to load it into the Zen player, but it said that the format needed to be converted by the Zen software because the video file was too high quality to be played by the Zen. That's not the exact phrase, but that's the idea, so the only way I can load the video file into the Zen is if I run it through Creative's very slow conversion process after kmttg is done with it.
> 
> Does anybody have experience with kmttg and the Creative Zen (Not the Zen-W)? It would be a huge help to me if I can skip the additional conversion process by Creative's software.
> 
> Did I say this was great software? It is! Thanks for making it available!
> 
> As always, thanks in advance.
> 
> Rick


I have a Creative Zen, but I actually haven't used it for video in a long time. Looking at Kevin's encoding profile for the Zen (not sure what it is called when viewing from within kmttg, but the profile is ff_zen), it looks like it transcodes the video to 320x240 XVID AVI @ 800kbps. If you look at the Creative Zen specs page, it really only plays .wmv files, so anything that is not windows media will be converted again. You might be better off simply downloading the shows, decrypting them, cutting the commercials and then letting the Zen software transcode the video for you.

Jason


----------



## moyekj

krar4 said:


> Fixit,
> 
> Your assistance did indeed Fixit. I appreciate your assistance.
> 
> I had the opportunity to try KMTTG out this morning, and it was a little hit and miss for me. I have 2 personal video players I'm trying to convert for. The easy one is the Archos 5 Internet Media Tablet. The software was fantastic for that player, in large part because that player has a wide variety of video formats it can play. The Mpeg4 format loads without any difficulty.
> 
> The 2nd player I'm trying to convert video for is my mother's Creative Zen. I'm not at my PC at the moment, so I don't remember the exact name of the conversion format on kmttg, but I used the one that shows it's for the Creative Zen. It's about halfway down the list of available choices. Once that conversion completed in kmttg, I tried to load it into the Zen player, but it said that the format needed to be converted by the Zen software because the video file was too high quality to be played by the Zen. That's not the exact phrase, but that's the idea, so the only way I can load the video file into the Zen is if I run it through Creative's very slow conversion process after kmttg is done with it.
> 
> Does anybody have experience with kmttg and the Creative Zen (Not the Zen-W)? It would be a huge help to me if I can skip the additional conversion process by Creative's software.
> 
> Did I say this was great software? It is! Thanks for making it available!
> 
> As always, thanks in advance.
> 
> Rick


It's just a question of finding right encoding recipe that works. Most of the device specific encoding profiles I created based on Google search and I cannot test on the devices (since I don't have most of them). It's easy enough to create your own recipes as well. So the challenge is to find a recipe for ffmpeg or handbrake that works for your Zen. Shouldn't be too hard. Once it is found it's easy to add them to kmttg. I can work with you if you wish. First thing to do is create a short test mpeg2 source clip that you can use as a starting point for testing encodings quickly.


----------



## txporter

moyekj- Been meaning to ask about encoding 1080i video to mp4 in kmttg. What does ffmpeg do about the interlacing? Does it construct a 29.97fps progressive frame instead of leaving it at 59.94fps interlaced? I have done some 720p encodes to mp4 and those are straightforward to do with XVID4PSP while burning in the captions since they are already progressive, however, I haven't played with any 1080i encodes yet and was wondering how you handle them in kmttg. Do HD Tivos handle interlaced mp4 files?

Jason


----------



## krar4

moyekj said:


> It's just a question of finding right encoding recipe that works. Most of the device specific encoding profiles I created based on Google search and I cannot test on the devices (since I don't have most of them). It's easy enough to create your own recipes as well. So the challenge is to find a recipe for ffmpeg or handbrake that works for your Zen. Shouldn't be too hard. Once it is found it's easy to add them to kmttg. I can work with you if you wish. First thing to do is create a short test mpeg2 source clip that you can use as a starting point for testing encodings quickly.


I would definitely appreciate any help. The conversion process for the Zen is incredibly slow, and there is no way currently to make it part of a 1-step process. kmttg is by far the best possibility.

I'm not sure how to try different recipes, but I'll create a short mpeg2 source clip tonight.

Thanks!
Rick


----------



## fixxit

Rick,

I'm glad to help. 

As for the different encodings I would do as Kevin suggested and record a 3-5 minute video and transcode that into each of the formats and try them on your Zen. I have a Blackberry Bold and found that the ff_zen encoding works scheme the best and is very fast, even running in a VM. (ff tends to be much faster than hb, by the way). 

One suggestion that should save you a significant amount of time is to have kmttg keep the .tivo, .mpg and other temporary files between runs. Once a run is finished rename the final output file and run a different encoder. Keeping the intermediary files around saves the time of downloading, decoding and comstripping the show again. I was able to test most of the combinations in about a day. 

Tweaking the encoding schemes is pretty easy if you need to. I set mine to boost the volume upon reencoding to make them easier to hear while I'm on the noisy subway, for example. Post here and someone can give you a hand.

-Jason


----------



## moyekj

Rick, you may want to try the "ff_zune" profile which creates a Microsoft wmv file. Perhaps that will work on your Zen. Then if necessary you can use it as a starting point and tweak it to suit your needs.


----------



## krar4

KJ & Jason,

My Zen-encoding homework awaits. I appreciate all the input. I'll begin trying these ideas tonight, and I'll report back once I have any useful information. 

Thanks!
Rick


----------



## krar4

KJ & Jason,

I completed my homework, and it wasn't pretty... I downloaded a 3 minute clip from my TiVo earlier today using Kmttg. I kept the original .tivo file and decrypted it for each of the listed encoding profiles. For each one, the Zen conversion software said, "Must convert. The video file format is not supported or exceeds playback capability of the player." I then deleted the output file, ran the decrypter for the next profile, and got the same message.

I searched Google for Zen encoding parameters. There was a related discussion on www.AnythingButIpod.com. How do I tweak the given profiles on kmttg? I don't see how to do that, but I'd like to try some of the parameters they said that worked.

Here are 2 different sets of notes from that forum:

============================================
I use Super (available at no charge) to encode videos for my Zen 16 GB with the following settings and have had excellent results:

output container: avi
output video codec: DivX
output audio codec: mp3 
ffmpeg encoder
check the DirectShow Decode checkbox
Video: 
Video scale: 320x240
Frames per second: 29.97
Bitrate: 1008 (have used much higher bit rates but results in larger file size and not needed)
Options:
- check Hi Quality
- I usually use crop pad to crop to 1.33 to 1 ratio when encoding widescreen video to fill Zen screen without distortion
Audio:
Sampling Freq: 44100
Channels: 2
Bitrate: 192 kbps

Some of these settings can be tweaked down to reduce file size.

============================================

I think I've got video on the Zen figured out. Once you're sure that all parameters match Zen's capabilities......

Resolution - 320x240
Framerate - 30 fps max
Audio Bitrate - 320 kbps max
Video Bitrate - 1.0 Mbps max
Global Motion Compensation set to NO or 0
Quarter Pixel Motion Compensation set to NO or 0

......then the final thing to absolutely make sure of, because this is key, is that the resulting file is AVI 1.0! I encoded two AVIs with the exact same specs from the list above. The only difference between the two was that one was AVI 1.0 and the other was AVI 2.0.

==============================================

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## krar4

ZEN ENCODING UPDATE:

The "Super" profile in my last post was successful, so it shows what parameters should work. The big difference with Super and trying to complete this all with kmttg is that kmttg has the ability to do everything in one step. I've tried figuring out how to edit the encoding profiles, but I'm not seeing it. I checked the menus within kmttg, and I also tried looking in the subdirectory for an editor of some sort, but I didn't see it. 

Please advise asap. I feel like I'm very close to success.

Thanks again for all the help!
Rick


----------



## moyekj

Rick the documentation under ENCODING section explains how to make your own encoding profiles. Basically you start with a copy of an existing .enc file under encode folder, give it some name of your own and edit the file accordingly. Then next time you start kmttg the name you choose shows up as a choice for encoding profile.

Based on what you've posted so far the existing ff_zen profile seems close as it's xvid video + 2 channel mp3 audio. May just need some slight tweaking to get it to work.


----------



## krar4

KJ,

I opened the Zen.enc file with MS Word and I can't make sense of most of what's in there, so I don't know what to change. For example, where do I enter the Frame Rate? The contents of that .enc file are:

==========================
# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
Creative Zen: avi container, 320x240 xvid video, mp3 audio

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD
<command>
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -vcodec libxvid -acodec libmp3lame -b 800k -ac 2 -s 320x240 -f avi OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
avi
===========================

Based on what worked in the Super profile, can you update this (in red?) for what I need to change on my new version of the ff_Zen.enc file?

Also - I made 1 minor change (changed libxvid to DivX) and saved it as "ff_newzen.enc", but the profile wasn't available within the program, even after I refreshed the profiles and quit and restarted kmttg. I even changed the profile back to how it originally read but left the new filename, but it still wasn't available within the profile list. Once I know how to change the file, what else do I need to do to make the updated profile available within the program?

Finally - It was mentioned that you could increase the volume as part of the conversion process. How is that accomplished?

I appreciate your assistance.
Best,
Rick


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> ...Basically you start with a copy of an existing .enc file under encode folder, give it some name of your own and edit the file accordingly...


When you name the .enc file, be sure it doesn't contain any spaces, and doesn't contain any capital letters.


----------



## moyekj

Rick there are a zillion options to ffmpeg, many of them documented here. There's no such thing as "DivX" for ffmpeg. I can probably help you find the options needed, but need a better idea of what changes are needed. If you run mediainfo on the clip you generated with "super" you can get detailed info on the file - post that information here.
(or better yet upload the clip somewhere where I can get it).

Also don't use MS Word to open/edit .enc files as you need to keep them as plain ascii files (likely MS Word will save as a Word document and screws things up). I use Notepad++ editor but perhaps even Notepad will work.


----------



## fixxit

moyekj said:


> Rick there are a zillion options to ffmpeg, many of them documented (URL deleted) . There's no such thing as "DivX" for ffmpeg. I can probably help you find the options needed, but need a better idea of what changes are needed. If you run (URL deleted) on the clip you generated with "super" you can get detailed info on the file - post that information here.
> 
> Also don't use MS Word to open/edit .enc files as you need to keep them as plain ascii files (likely MS Word will save as a Word document and screws things up). I use Notepad++ editor but perhaps even Notepad will work.


Wordpad works nicely too. Of course the old skool g33ks (like me) have a warm place in their hearts for vim, but it's not for the faint of heart.


----------



## spocko

moyekj said:


> I use Notepad++ editor


Thanks for the tip, this is a nice editor. I may retire TextPad.

Be careful with Wordpad since since it can save in formats other than ASCII text. If you save as RTF for example, it won't work. Notepad should work just fine for these simple .enc files.


----------



## NYHeel

I'm having trouble starting kmttg. I followed the windows installation instructions and the only thing I did differently was that I used c:\program files instead of c:\home. So my shortcut now looks like C:\Perl\bin\wperl.exe C:\Program Files\kmttg\kmttg.pl Any ideas why the shortcut isn't working.


----------



## moyekj

NYHeel said:


> I'm having trouble starting kmttg. I followed the windows installation instructions and the only thing I did differently was that I used c:\program files instead of c:\home. So my shortcut now looks like C:\Perl\bin\wperl.exe C:\Program Files\kmttg\kmttg.pl Any ideas why the shortcut isn't working.


To debug, open a cmd window and execute the following:
cd "c:\Program Files\kmttg"
perl kmttg.pl

Then the console will display any problems there may be, such as missing Perl/Tk module or something along those lines.


----------



## NYHeel

moyekj said:


> To debug, open a cmd window and execute the following:
> cd "c:\Program Files\kmttg"
> perl kmttg.pl
> 
> Then the console will display any problems there may be, such as missing Perl/Tk module or something along those lines.


Thanks. I just added quotes around the shortcut and it worked. It probably didn't like the space between program and files. Oh well.


----------



## moyekj

NYHeel said:


> Thanks. I just added quotes around the shortcut and it worked. It probably didn't like the space between program and files. Oh well.


 Makes sense. I've updated the documentation example to use quotes around the wperl path and the kmttg.pl path so hopefully this problem can be avoided in the future.


----------



## atlanta-mike

I must be doing something wrong. I can't get the "Add files" button to work. I first loaded the program on my WHS machine and figured it must be something with WHS. So I tried a Win-XP machine and got the same results. Here is some more info:

kmttg version - v0.5n
Pearl version - 5.8.0.802

I have tried a local drive path and the network path I really want, neither worked. When I click on the "Add files" button, I get the following message in the Pearl window:

Tk::Error: unknown option "-multiple", must be -defaultextension, -filetypes, -i
nitialdir, -initialfile, -parent or -title at Z:/Perl/site/lib/Tk.pm line 271.
Tk callback for tk_getOpenFile
[\&main::selectFileCB]
Tk callback for .top.addFile
Tk::__ANON__ at Z:/Perl/site/lib/Tk.pm line 228
Tk::Button::butUp at Z:/Perl/site/lib/Tk/Button.pm line 111
(command bound to event)

Any ideas what I am doing wrong?

Mike


----------



## moyekj

atlanta-mike said:


> I must be doing something wrong. I can't get the "Add files" button to work. I first loaded the program on my WHS machine and figured it must be something with WHS. So I tried a Win-XP machine and got the same results. Here is some more info:
> 
> kmttg version - v0.5n
> Pearl version - 5.8.0.802
> 
> I have tried a local drive path and the network path I really want, neither worked. When I click on the "Add files" button, I get the following message in the Pearl window:
> 
> Tk::Error: unknown option "-multiple", must be -defaultextension, -filetypes, -i
> nitialdir, -initialfile, -parent or -title at Z:/Perl/site/lib/Tk.pm line 271.
> Tk callback for tk_getOpenFile
> [\&main::selectFileCB]
> Tk callback for .top.addFile
> Tk::__ANON__ at Z:/Perl/site/lib/Tk.pm line 228
> Tk::Button::butUp at Z:/Perl/site/lib/Tk/Button.pm line 111
> (command bound to event)
> 
> Any ideas what I am doing wrong?
> 
> Mike


Sounds like older versions of Perl/Tk don't support the -multiple option in tk_getOpenFile function. Easy fix is to delete the "-multiple 1" on line 6181 of kmttg.pl v0.5n. Better fix if you want to be able to select multiple files at once from file browser is to upgrade to later version of Perl (I'm on 5.10).


----------



## Morlane

Is there any way to set up the background job to download ALL shows from the Tivo, rather than specifying specific programs?

I've got 3 people in the house that are trying to get stuff down to our individual PCs off of 2 Tivo's using Tivo Desktop. We constantly have problems with too many connections and/or one of our machines basically getting locked out and getting no downloads because the other 2 are always keeping it busy.

My idea is to use kmttg to be the sole download agent to get things off the Tivo's, decrypt them, and then allow us to pull just the shows we're interested in to our systems from the kmttg system.

I'd rather not have to specify every show, and have them all moved down so I can sort through them after decrypting.


----------



## atlanta-mike

moyekj said:


> Sounds like older versions of Perl/Tk don't support the -multiple option in tk_getOpenFile function. Easy fix is to delete the "-multiple 1" on line 6181 of kmttg.pl v0.5n. Better fix if you want to be able to select multiple files at once from file browser is to upgrade to later version of Perl (I'm on 5.10).


OK, loaded Perl 5.10 build 1004 and now when I click on kmttg.pl the command window opens for a split second and then closes and kmttg never opens. Any ideas? Do I need to reinstall kmttg after loading a new perl version?

Mike


----------



## moyekj

atlanta-mike said:


> OK, loaded Perl 5.10 build 1004 and now when I click on kmttg.pl the command window opens for a split second and then closes and kmttg never opens. Any ideas? Do I need to reinstall kmttg after loading a new perl version?
> 
> Mike


 As documented, Perl 5.10 does not come with Tk, so it's likely you need to install Tk first. Follow instructions given here to install the Tk module.


----------



## moyekj

Morlane said:


> Is there any way to set up the background job to download ALL shows from the Tivo, rather than specifying specific programs?


 I will document this since it's been asked before. You setup a title with ".*" as the title keyword (without the quotes).

i.e. in auto transfers configuration:
Type=title title=.*


----------



## atlanta-mike

moyekj said:


> As documented, Perl 5.10 does not come with Tk, so it's likely you need to install Tk first.


Of course you where correct, and I even remember reading that way back earlier in the thread. I guess I chose version 5.8xx thinking it would be easier and never thought about the Tk package again.

Thanks for the help.

Mike


----------



## Morlane

moyekj said:


> I will document this since it's been asked before. You setup a title with ".*" as the title keyword (without the quotes).
> 
> i.e. in auto transfers configuration:
> Type=title title=.*


Excellent! Thanks much.


----------



## tlc

Could the kmttg design possibly support a web interface someday?


----------



## moyekj

tlc said:


> Could the kmttg design possibly support a web interface someday?


 Not sure what you mean exactly, but it's already possible to run kmttg on WAN side and still get access to 1 tivo. That's what the "wan http port" setting is for in the config.
(you need to port forward port 443=https to 443 of a tivo and some other port of your choosing to port 80 of the same tivo in your router setup)


----------



## fyodor

moyekj said:


> Not sure what you mean exactly, but it's already possible to run kmttg on WAN side and still get access to 1 tivo. That's what the "wan http port" setting is for in the config.
> (you need to port forward port 443=https to 443 of a tivo and some other port of your choosing to port 80 of the same tivo in your router setup)


I think that he means the ability to run/control KMTTG from a machine other than the one on which it's running. So, someone has BIGFASTSERVER in garage/closet/office doing the extraction/transcoding, but is administering it from their laptop in the family room. I understand that this is probably too time consuming to implement, but it'd be a neat feature.

F


----------



## moyekj

fyodor said:


> I think that he means the ability to run/control KMTTG from a machine other than the one on which it's running. So, someone has BIGFASTSERVER in garage/closet/office doing the extraction/transcoding, but is administering it from their laptop in the family room. I understand that this is probably too time consuming to implement, but it'd be a neat feature.
> 
> F


 Something like VNC is a better option for that kind of thing. You run VNC server on machine you want to control (Windows, Linux, whatever) and a VNC client on any other machine (Windows, Linux, whatever) and you can get control of the server from any client so that you can then interact with any program that runs on the server. I use that almost every day. It's very similar to Windows Terminal Services if you are still not clear what I'm talking about but with cross-platform support.


----------



## AudioNutz

tlc said:


> Could the kmttg design possibly support a web interface someday?


Interesting idea. It might be quite easy on the Mac side, because Apache is built into every version of the OS, but on the Windows side I can't remember if a web server is built into every OS. (Client)

On the other hand, I did write an application (on the Mac side) that allows me to monitor a "Status Log" via ssh, but it doesn't allow me to actually control KMTTG.


----------



## moyekj

Still don't get what's being asked for that's not already possible. To recap what's already possible today is to run kmttg on a machine outside your LAN and still get access to Now Playing List of at least 1 Tivo on your LAN. With something like VNC it's already possible to take control of one machine from any other machine so you can run kmttg or any other application and display it back to wherever you are. I take advantage of those capabilities quite extensively already.


----------



## tlc

moyekj said:


> Still don't get what's being asked for that's not already possible. To recap what's already possible today is to run kmttg on a machine outside your LAN and still get access to Now Playing List of at least 1 Tivo on your LAN. With something like VNC it's already possible to take control of one machine from any other machine so you can run kmttg or any other application and display it back to wherever you are. I take advantage of those capabilities quite extensively already.


fyodor essentiallly nailed it. My BIG_SLOW_SERVER server is a _headless_ linux box. I don't run X or any GUIs there.

Sometimes, such as now, I'm halfway around the world on a bad connection. I don't want to DL shows to my laptop, I want to DL them to my home server before they fall off the NPL. Even when I'm home, I'd prefer to DL shows directly to the server.

In any case, I didn't mean to make it sound like a feature request. I was just asking if the kmttg design has a clean split between the core functionality and the GUI which might enable such a feature.

For example, the bittorrent client "transmission" has a GUI form and also a daemon form with a web interface. Very useful for servers.


----------



## camnito

Hi,

First of all, let me say, thank you, for the great work you've done creating and making KMTTG available.

I was using KMTTG on my old P4 Win XP machine and had no issues, but I recently upgraded my PC and decided to try out Windows 7 x64 RC and have a couple of minor problems.

For those who are trying to do the same, please note that I could not get Perl 5.10 x86 or x64 working properly in Win7 x64. I think the problem was with Tk, because once I installed Perl 5.8 x64, everything was fine. I haven't tried downloading a show from the TiVo yet, but I can download the listings, so communication is fine. I was also able to encode a previously downloaded HD show to mp4, so that functionality is working fine as well.

So here is my problem: I tried to use Comskip and Comcut and about 45s to 1m into the Comskip, Windows 7 pops up and says that Mencoder/Mplayer has caused a problem and wants me to close it. Now if I just sit there and not acknowledge the pop-up, KMTTG shows Comskip cranking away, but obviously, as soon as I kill Mencoder, the Comskip process in KMTTG crashes.

I tried looking for a different version of Mencoder (well, there's no x64, but I found some sites that had made some mods to it), but nothing worked.

I would appreciate any insight you could provide.

Cam


----------



## AudioNutz

tlc said:


> fyodor essentiallly nailed it. My BIG_SLOW_SERVER server is a _headless_ linux box. I don't run X or any GUIs there.
> 
> Sometimes, such as now, I'm halfway around the world on a bad connection. I don't want to DL shows to my laptop, I want to DL them to my home server before they fall off the NPL. Even when I'm home, I'd prefer to DL shows directly to the server.
> 
> In any case, I didn't mean to make it sound like a feature request. I was just asking if the kmttg design has a clean split between the core functionality and the GUI which might enable such a feature.
> 
> For example, the bittorrent client "transmission" has a GUI form and also a daemon form with a web interface. Very useful for servers.


What he said...
Plus, a way to remotely get status of what is currently being processed by the Auto Transfers.


----------



## fixxit

Speaking of BIGSLOWSERVER I'm trying to get my kmttg instance to use a network share that requires a password to mount. kmttg 0.5n is running in a VMWare VM that I access via VNC or RDP and that works nicely. I want to keep the VM as small as possible so I'm trying to get kmttg to write to a network share that requires a password to mount. 

If I log into the VM as me the network share is mounted as V: and a manual crunch (my nickname for download, decrypt, comskip, reencode) works perfectly. But because the automatic download runs as a service (LocalService) it can't use the specified share and, unfortunately there's no open share to use instead. 

Is there a way to have kmttg run as a specific user rather than LocalService? I tried to change the user to my username but the run failed. 

Thanks!


----------



## AudioNutz

Can you not map the drive?


----------



## fixxit

AudioNutz said:


> Can you not map the drive?


As I mentinoed it is already mapped as drive V:. But that only shows up if I'm logged in as me since mapping the drive requires a password. User LocalService can't map it. I could probably use tweakUI to give LocalService the password but I'd rather run the kmttg service as my user than spread my user's password around.

Can a service use a mapped drive? If I create a user on the file server called LocalService and sync the password on the client and server will it use the network share?

-Jason


----------



## mcharkowski

Moyekj,

I finally got around to running the newer version of KMTTG and I'm glad to report that the addition of metadata via AtomicParsley works great!! That was a phenomenal upgrade for a lot of us. In addition to letting you know how well it works, I thought I'd also mention the one thing you could add to the current implementation (because I know you're always looking to add stuff, right?). The only piece of metadata that wasn't added was the TV show's season #. Tivo Desktop Plus does do it, so I figure that metadata must be in the file. So if you're ever bored and just itching for something to do, that's something that would be nice. 

Thanks again for adding that feature, I can't tell you how much easier it makes it for those of us that use iPods.


----------



## moyekj

camnito said:


> Hi,
> 
> So here is my problem: I tried to use Comskip and Comcut and about 45s to 1m into the Comskip, Windows 7 pops up and says that Mencoder/Mplayer has caused a problem and wants me to close it. Now if I just sit there and not acknowledge the pop-up, KMTTG shows Comskip cranking away, but obviously, as soon as I kill Mencoder, the Comskip process in KMTTG crashes.
> 
> I tried looking for a different version of Mencoder (well, there's no x64, but I found some sites that had made some mods to it), but nothing worked.
> 
> I would appreciate any insight you could provide.
> 
> Cam


 It's not clear from this description what the problem is. Comskip does not use mencoder at all, comcut is the step that uses mencoder unless you have VideoRedo path configured in which case it used VideoRedo instead to do the cuts. If either comskip or comcut step crash kmttg should be spitting out an error message of some sort so can you determine which step is crashing?


----------



## AudioNutz

fixxit said:


> As I mentinoed it is already mapped as drive V:. But that only shows up if I'm logged in as me since mapping the drive requires a password. User LocalService can't map it. I could probably use tweakUI to give LocalService the password but I'd rather run the kmttg service as my user than spread my user's password around.
> 
> Can a service use a mapped drive? If I create a user on the file server called LocalService and sync the password on the client and server will it use the network share?
> 
> -Jason


What happens when you put these in "Stored User Names and Passwords"?
What happens if the password for LocalService is the same as yours?
Can you run the service as your user account?


----------



## camnito

moyekj said:


> It's not clear from this description what the problem is. Comskip does not use mencoder at all, comcut is the step that uses mencoder unless you have VideoRedo path configured in which case it used VideoRedo instead to do the cuts. If either comskip or comcut step crash kmttg should be spitting out an error message of some sort so can you determine which step is crashing?


Sorry, you are correct. I am not using VideoRedo and it is "comcut" that is crashing. The log says that comskip doesn't run and goes directly to comcut. The error appears after Windows kills mencoder.exe and it is a mile long but it starts with this:

*ERROR* comcut failed (exit code: 5) - check above C:\MeTiVo\kmttg\mencoder\mencoder.exe command
Limiting audio preload to 0.4s.
Increasing audio density to 4.
[mpeg @ 0x3647b80]invalid dts/pts combination

1 duplicate frame(s)!

and it ends with:

[mpeg @ 0x3647b80]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=137459232, dts=137459233, size=17651

1 duplicate frame(s)!
Couldn't realloc frame buffer(idx), abort

PARSE_MPEG12: add_frames(67947) failed, exit

I have tried running it on two different shows with the same results.

Thanks,

Cam


----------



## moyekj

camnito said:


> Sorry, you are correct. I am not using VideoRedo and it is "comcut" that is crashing. The log says that comskip doesn't run and goes directly to comcut. The error appears after Windows kills mencoder.exe and it is a mile long but it starts with this:
> 
> *ERROR* comcut failed (exit code: 5) - check above C:\MeTiVo\kmttg\mencoder\mencoder.exe command
> Limiting audio preload to 0.4s.
> Increasing audio density to 4.
> [mpeg @ 0x3647b80]invalid dts/pts combination
> 
> 1 duplicate frame(s)!
> 
> and it ends with:
> 
> [mpeg @ 0x3647b80]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=137459232, dts=137459233, size=17651
> 
> 1 duplicate frame(s)!
> Couldn't realloc frame buffer(idx), abort
> 
> PARSE_MPEG12: add_frames(67947) failed, exit
> 
> I have tried running it on two different shows with the same results.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Cam


OK that's clearer now. kmttg is likely skipping comskip step because the .edl file from comskip is already in place. The problem is that mencoder doesn't like the video file to be cut. That's not very uncommon for recordings originating from cable companies. You will need to run an mpeg GOP fixer on those mpeg files to fix those errors mencoder is reporting. VideoRedo is the best utility out there I know of - run QuickStream Fix to fix those kinds of errors. There may be others but I haven't heard conclusive evidence of a good free utility to do it. Using VideoRedo this kind of issue won't happen as you can setup kmttg to 1st run QSFix before cutting/encoding the file. Even if mencoder were able to process these files it's likely you'd end up with audio/video sync issues which is unlikely to happen using VRD. There is a free trial version of VRD that you can try out to see if it indeed fixes these issues and is worth the investment.


----------



## camnito

moyekj said:


> OK that's clearer now. kmttg is likely skipping comskip step because the .edl file from comskip is already in place. The problem is that mencoder doesn't like the video file to be cut. That's not very uncommon for recordings originating from cable companies. You will need to run an mpeg GOP fixer on those mpeg files to fix those errors mencoder is reporting. VideoRedo is the best utility out there I know of - run QuickStream Fix to fix those kinds of errors. There may be others but I haven't heard conclusive evidence of a good free utility to do it. Using VideoRedo this kind of issue won't happen as you can setup kmttg to 1st run QSFix before cutting/encoding the file. Even if mencoder were able to process these files it's likely you'd end up with audio/video sync issues which is unlikely to happen using VRD. There is a free trial version of VRD that you can try out to see if it indeed fixes these issues and is worth the investment.


You're great. Thanks for taking the time and helping me with this issue. I'll give VideoRedo ago and hopefully that'll take care of it.

Cam


----------



## moyekj

Special thanks to AudioNutz for helping with Macintosh platform testing and 3rd party tools packaging and kearygriffin for Linux platform testing.

Hopefully there are no major bugs but as with any major changes there are bound to be some things which broke or don't work as expected. Note that Windows service completely changes for this release so if you are using kmttg as a windows service be sure to remove the prior service and consult documentation for how to run the java based version as a service.

==v0.6a (05/23/2009)==
*ENHANCEMENTS*

* Completely ported to Java (supports Java 1.5 or later).

* Much easier installation. For Windows & Mac platforms the 3rd party tools are automatically downloaded and installed if needed the first time you run the application. For Linux platforms the tools are searched for in run path.

* Addition of "custom" job which you can enable to run whatever post-processing program/script you want.

* When you use the *Auto Transfers-Add selected titles* entry to add auto transfer entries from Now Playing list the entries default to performing tasks selected in main window instead of just defaulting to download only. 

* You can now double click on a job in monitor to see running job stdout/stderr details

* Improved Now Playing List column sorting: does not reset sort choice each new listing

* Now Playing List display now stretches vertically as well as horizontally so you can see more entries at a time without having to scroll.

* Table columns can be re-sized manually

* Better error reporting for any background task problems

* Better error checking and highlighting in configuration.

* Tivo beacon listening automatically shuts off after 10 minutes (no point listening for too long anyway)


----------



## wmcbrine

A complete rewrite seems like it should be more than an 0.5 -> 0.6 version bump. 

Why Java?


----------



## orev

tlc said:


> fyodor essentiallly nailed it. My BIG_SLOW_SERVER server is a _headless_ linux box. I don't run X or any GUIs there.
> 
> Sometimes, such as now, I'm halfway around the world on a bad connection. I don't want to DL shows to my laptop, I want to DL them to my home server before they fall off the NPL. Even when I'm home, I'd prefer to DL shows directly to the server.
> 
> In any case, I didn't mean to make it sound like a feature request. I was just asking if the kmttg design has a clean split between the core functionality and the GUI which might enable such a feature.
> 
> For example, the bittorrent client "transmission" has a GUI form and also a daemon form with a web interface. Very useful for servers.


There is no requirement to have a monitor or keyboard connected to a system in order to run X windows. In fact, you have many options:
- Remote X display: You can run X on your local computer (Cygwin/X is great for running on Windows), then you can login to your server using SSH and use X11 forwarding. Then the program you run will display on your local display, but the processing will be done on the remote server. This is the way X was designed to be used from the beginning. The disadvantage to this is that if you disconnect your local computer, the program will stop running.

- VNC: VNC on a Linux server starts a virtual instance and desktop in the server's memory, and does not run on the local video/keyboard (in fact, you could not see it even if you connected a monitor to the local system). You can then connect to it using the vncviewer, start programs, etc... Then, when you disconnect the session keeps running on the server, even though you are not connected to it.

- NX: NX is similar to VNC as described above, but is faster due to compression. I don't have direct experience with it, but have heard good things.


----------



## orev

Hey, this is really a great program, and does pretty much everything I was hoping for. I had written some perl scripts myself to perform similar functions, but they were very manual. You have encapsulated all of the functionality into a great UI, and done a very good job with it.

One suggestion I have is to allow setting of the "stik" in atomicparsley. I'm sure this is an iTunes specific thing, but if you encode to ipod/iphone, the default is to add the m4v file into the "Movies" section in iTunes. The problem with this is that you need to manually select each movie to sync with the iphone. There is no way to say "sync all movies". However, if you use '--stik "TV Show"', iTunes adds the file to the "TV Shows" section, and in that section there is an option to "sync all TV shows". A bit annoying, but that's the way it is in itunes land.

Another thing I had done was use mencoder to run a cropdetect that can automatically find letterboxed shows and cut out the black bars. This adds complexity to the program because now you have one step that relies on a previous step's output. It comes in handy though for shows that are 16:9 but shown on 4:3 screens.

A final feature that is nice is the ability for mencoder to process the comskip edl file at the same time as it's doing the encoding. It saves some time in the process, but again adds complexity.

I also have a profile for you that uses mencoder to create a compatible x264 file:
mencoder -mc 0.2 INFILE -of lavf -lavfopts format=mp4 -sws 2 -vf scale=320:-2,harddup -ovc x264 -x264encopts bitrate=$ipod_vbitrate:vbv_maxrate=1500:vbv_bufsize=2000:me=umh:level_idc=30:global_header:threads=auto:subq=6:frameref=6:nocabac:trellis=2 -oac faac -faacopts mpeg=4bject=2:br=128:raw -channels 2 -srate 48000 -edl EDLFILE -o OUTFILE
This profile was actually made for an ipod classic, but also works on an iphone.

I'd be glad to share my script with you if you'd like to see how I did a few things.


----------



## moyekj

wmcbrine said:


> A complete rewrite seems like it should be more than an 0.5 -> 0.6 version bump.
> 
> Why Java?


 Yes, well keeping with tradition every major change has had a +0.1 version bump to date though I agree this is the biggest change of all. I hate to give it 1.x as that implies mature program which this definitely is not.
I have much higher comfort level in Perl but the Perl + Tk installation requirement made it very difficult to install, especially on Mac platforms, and ultimately the Perl/Tk GUI is pretty limiting. Java seemed like the next logical choice for me for cross-platform support (including GUI) and seems to be a much more widely used programming language. I'm hoping to get some help for future development and it's likely Java is a better fit for that than Perl.
Downside is Java is still new to me and I have a lot to learn still and my GUI building skills are very poor and Java doesn't make it easy on you. Perhaps some Java developers here with much better GUI building skills can improve the GUI a lot - I hate doing GUI work in general if it's not already apparent...


----------



## bkdtv

Awesome upgrade with Java! Finally a simple[r] installation for most folks.

I did notice that the TiVo "network detection" in this version doesn't work for me. I had to manually add the TiVo by name and IP.


----------



## cherry ghost

It auto detected both my TiVos but doesn't show any programs for one of them


----------



## AudioNutz

wmcbrine said:


> ...Why Java?


Lets face it, average folks want a program like this to be easy. (Especially us Mac folks) With the additional install of the Tk environment, and the requirement to have the X11 tools installed, this eliminates most Mac folks.

We're really not lazy, we just expect things to work. (Hence the ad campaign)

By the way... *I LIKE IT!*


----------



## moyekj

For those that configure kmttg to use VideoRedo (for QS Fix and comcut tasks) please consult the new Wiki page. The long standing problem where VRD doesn't run in Windows Service mode has a workaround detailed in the VideoRedo_configuration wiki page.


----------



## bkdtv

AudioNutz said:


> Lets face it, average folks want a program like this to be easy. (Especially us Mac folks) With the additional install of the Tk environment, and the requirement to have the X11 tools installed, this eliminates most Mac folks.
> 
> We're really not lazy, we just expect things to work. (Hence the ad campaign)
> 
> By the way... *I LIKE IT!*


Exactly.

It really comes down to whether you are writing the program primarily for yourself or as a contribution to the community. If you really want to contribute to the community, then you release your program in a format that most people can install quickly and easily.

A program like pyTivo would be 50x as popular if it didn't require that Python garbage on Windows. The pyTiVoX release for OSX is comparatively simple to install and use (due to the nature of that platform), and it averages almost 100 downloads a day with 5% of the OS market.


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv, just a clarification for your "Download Recordings" documentation section on kmttg. With this new Java version you don't need to download the helper tools - for Windows and Mac platforms kmttg will prompt to download and install them if necessary, so you really only need to download the one kmttg_v0*.zip file. (For Linux platform there is no tools package available but kmttg will look for them in your bin path if you have them installed). One of the goals of this Java port was to try and make installation as easy as possible.
Thanks.


bkdtv said:


> 2. Download the latest kmttg installation (kmttg_v0*a.zip) and helper tools (kmttg_win32_tools_v0*.zip) at this link.
> 
> 3. Unzip the contents of both ZIP files into the same folder.


----------



## bkdtv

Just curious...Will kmttg periodically check for updates to the helper tools? I understand that there are periodic updates to comskip, for example.


----------



## AudioNutz

bkdtv said:


> Exactly.
> 
> It really comes down to whether you are writing the program primarily for yourself or as a contribution to the community. If you really want to contribute to the community, then you release your program in a format that most people can install quickly and easily.


Very true. I've tried iTiVo for the Mac, and it certainly does work, but it works only in the way the author intended to use it for his own needs. (Not to mention the speed issues with non-x86 chipped Macs) While I think it is very admirable that he has shared it with the TiVo community, it still doesn't have the flexibility that KMTTG does. Now that KMTTG is sooo easy to run on Mac, I can't imagine using anything else. (For my needs)



bkdtv said:


> A program like pyTivo would be 50x as popular if it didn't require that Python garbage on Windows. The pyTiVoX release for OSX is comparatively simple to install and use (due to the nature of that platform), and it averages almost 100 downloads a day with 5% of the OS market.


Agreed, but pyTiVoX still has a pretty narrow OS requirement. Regardless of what you do, you still need to be running the latest OS to run pyTiVoX. (I recently had to purchase a license for Leopard Server, so I could consolidate the KMTTG and pyTiVoX into the same machine)


----------



## cherry ghost

cherry ghost said:


> It auto detected both my TiVos but doesn't show any programs for one of them


Any reason why this would happen? Is there a Now Playing List size limit?

It says "NPL job completed: 00:00:19" but no shows are listed


----------



## bkdtv

moyekj said:


> bkdtv, just a clarification for your "Download Recordings" documentation section on kmttg. With this new Java version you don't need to download the helper tools - for Windows and Mac platforms kmttg will prompt to download and install them if necessary, so you really only need to download the one kmttg_v0*.zip file. (For Linux platform there is no tools package available but kmttg will look for them in your bin path if you have them installed). One of the goals of this Java port was to try and make installation as easy as possible.
> Thanks.


Fixed there, as well as in the AVS thread. If there are any other changes you want made, let me know.


----------



## wmcbrine

bkdtv said:


> A program like pyTivo would be 50x as popular if it didn't require that Python garbage on Windows.


Then again, if people didn't insist on using that Windows garbage, they'd find Python preinstalled on a real OS, like Mac OS X or Ubuntu. 

pyTivo is popular enough as it is, thanks. Your concern is noted.

BTW, it's too bad about the Perl/Tk situation... Python's Tkinter on OS X doesn't use X, and comes preinstalled. I wonder why Perl doesn't use that?


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> Any reason why this would happen? Is there a Now Playing List size limit?
> 
> It says "NPL job completed: 00:00:19" but no shows are listed


 No there is no size limit. Tivo will only return some maximum number per query (I think 256 shows is the limit or something like that), but kmttg will send additional queries with offsets until all listings are obtained. It sounds to me like perhaps that portion of the code may be broken though from your description. I did test that a while back and had it working (in Java port as well), but could be I broke something along the way during the Java port. I don't normally test that since I don't usually have many shows saved on my Tivos but I can create an artificial test for that functionality to check if it's still working as it's supposed to. I'll get back to you on that...

EDIT: I can confirm it's indeed a bug in this new Java version. Good news is it's a very easy fix which is already in development version. I've got a couple of other things I'm working on I need to finish and then will release the fix in the next day or so. Thanks for reporting this and sorry for the trouble.


----------



## AudioNutz

wmcbrine said:


> Then again, if people didn't insist on using that Windows garbage, they'd find Python preinstalled on a real OS, like Mac OS X or Ubuntu.


I'm laughing on the inside...


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> No there is no size limit. Tivo will only return some maximum number per query (I think 256 shows is the limit or something like that), but kmttg will send additional queries with offsets until all listings are obtained. It sounds to me like perhaps that portion of the code may be broken though from your description. I did test that a while back and had it working (in Java port as well), but could be I broke something along the way during the Java port. I don't normally test that since I don't usually have many shows saved on my Tivos but I can create an artificial test for that functionality to check if it's still working as it's supposed to. I'll get back to you on that...
> 
> EDIT: I can confirm it's indeed a bug in this new Java version. Good news is it's a very easy fix which is already in development version. I've got a couple of other things I'm working on I need to finish and then will release the fix in the next day or so. Thanks for reporting this and sorry for the trouble.


Thanks for the update and all your work on this.


----------



## moyekj

OK, new version just released:
http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/kmttg_v0p6b.zip

FIXES
* Fixed problem with obtaining Now Playing list of more than 256 shows.

ENHANCEMENTS
* Added Auto Transfers->Service menu for Windows platform to create/start/stop/view status of Windows kmttg auto transfers service.

* Added Auto Transfers->Background Job menu for other platforms to start/stop/view status of kmttg auto transfers background job.

*NOTE: Easiest way to upgrade from v0p6a release is simply replace the kmttg.jar file with the new one in kmttg_v0p6b.zip. Then no re-configuration is needed.*


----------



## wmcbrine

Something that just came up on the pyTiVo forum...

http://pytivo.krkeegan.com/weird-pytivo-mp4-metadata-error-t839.html

pyTivo is expecting milliseconds where kmttg is providing ISO format.


----------



## cherry ghost

That did it, thanks for the quick fix.


----------



## moyekj

wmcbrine said:


> Something that just came up on the pyTiVo forum...
> 
> http://pytivo.krkeegan.com/weird-pytivo-mp4-metadata-error-t839.html
> 
> pyTivo is expecting milliseconds where kmttg is providing ISO format.


 Are the full specs for pyTivo metadata up to date somewhere? The main one that I know about doesn't have any specs for duration:
http://pytivo.armooo.net/wiki/MetaData
The format I use is the same format Tivo uses in its metadata.


----------



## wmcbrine

moyekj said:


> Are the full specs for pyTivo metadata up to date somewhere? The main one that I know about doesn't have any specs for duration:


Probably because there isn't really much reason to include it at all, from pyTivo's perspective, since it always checks the duration anyway with ffmpeg. Though I suppose it could be useful now, if you're running pyTivo without ffmpeg.

Anyway, there is no spec. The code is the spec. The code wants milliseconds, or nothing. "Nothing" is a perfectly good choice here.



> _The format I use is the same format Tivo uses in its metadata._


Milliseconds are also what the TiVo uses -- they're what you'll see in the "Duration" field at https://tivoip/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying

The ISO format is also used in pyTivo, but it's derived from the milliseconds value in metadata_full():



Code:


metadata['iso_duration'] = ('P&#37;sDT%sH%sM%sS' % 
                            (duration_delta.days, hours, min, sec))

There is no code to do the reverse translation.


----------



## wmcbrine

Actually, as I look at it now, even specifying milliseconds in the metadata text won't work, since it would be read as a string and never converted to an int, which is what it's expected to be. Basically, "duration" is an internal field that was never intended to be set in the metadata file at all.

If you want to record the duration (in ISO format) for some other purpose, you could use "iso_duration" instead of "duration" -- also an internal field, but in this case it would be overridden by pyTivo; the value in the metadata file would be ignored.

If you _really_ wanted pyTivo to use a duration value from metadata, you could set "Override_millisecs". But I don't recommend that.


----------



## moyekj

wmcbrine said:


> Actually, as I look at it now, even specifying milliseconds in the metadata text won't work, since it would be read as a string and never converted to an int, which is what it's expected to be. Basically, "duration" is an internal field that was never intended to be set in the metadata file at all.
> 
> If you want to record the duration (in ISO format) for some other purpose, you could use "iso_duration" instead of "duration" -- also an internal field, but in this case it would be overridden by pyTivo; the value in the metadata file would be ignored.
> 
> If you _really_ wanted pyTivo to use a duration value from metadata, you could set "Override_millisecs". But I don't recommend that.


 OK thanks. Sounds to me like the right choice is to not include duration at all. I'll make that change for next release.


----------



## moyekj

wmcbrine said:


> Actually, as I look at it now, even specifying milliseconds in the metadata text won't work, since it would be read as a string and never converted to an int, which is what it's expected to be. Basically, "duration" is an internal field that was never intended to be set in the metadata file at all.
> 
> If you want to record the duration (in ISO format) for some other purpose, you could use "iso_duration" instead of "duration" -- also an internal field, but in this case it would be overridden by pyTivo; the value in the metadata file would be ignored.
> 
> If you _really_ wanted pyTivo to use a duration value from metadata, you could set "Override_millisecs". But I don't recommend that.


 I don't know if it's easy enough for you to put some kind of check to ignore the duration field if it comes from metadata file (as a string)? Myself and others using kmttg already have countless files with the duration string there in ISO format that would probably break with newer pyTivo installations is why I ask. This didn't used to be a problem with older versions of pyTivo.


----------



## bkdtv

For a future release, you might look into an auto-update function, or at least an update notifier, so users always have (or know about) the latest version, without checking this thread or the main site every few days.

At some point, you should also seriously consider a "Donate" menu for Paypal.


----------



## wmcbrine

moyekj said:


> I don't know if it's easy enough for you to put some kind of check to ignore the duration field if it comes from metadata file (as a string)?


Yeah, will be committed soon... (Edit: posted now.)



> _This didn't used to be a problem with older versions of pyTivo._


I disagree. While it's surprising that it hasn't been reported before, there are no recent changes to pyTivo that would elicit it. Rather, it may simply be the first time that someone tried to _push_ a file with kmttg-generated metadata, and bothered to report the failure. A _pull_ would work, because it would use the data from the TVBus request, which consisted of ISO-format times generated from the ffmpeg-read duration _before_ the metadata text file was read. (This can still be overridden by Override_millisecs, though -- the file is read twice, with different parts being parsed at different times.)


----------



## moyekj

wmcbrine said:


> Yeah, will be committed soon... (Edit: posted now.)


 Great, thanks.



> I disagree. While it's surprising that it hasn't been reported before, there are no recent changes to pyTivo that would elicit it. Rather, it may simply be the first time that someone tried to _push_ a file with kmttg-generated metadata, and bothered to report the failure. A _pull_ would work, because it would use the data from the TVBus request, which consisted of ISO-format times generated from the ffmpeg-read duration _before_ the metadata text file was read. (This can still be overridden by Override_millisecs, though -- the file is read twice, with different parts being parsed at different times.)


 Makes sense, I was only thinking "pulls" which is what I used in the past.


----------



## cburbs

So after the show is re encoded what options are there for sending it back to the tivo box?


----------



## moyekj

cburbs said:


> So after the show is re encoded what options are there for sending it back to the tivo box?


 There are quite a few options, a couple of which are:
1. pyTivo allows you to *copy* almost any video file to your Series 2 or Series 3 Tivos. In normal "pull" mode only mpeg2 is natively supported so incompatible files are transcoded on the fly to mpeg2 if necessary (H.264 is also transcoded in this mode). pyTivo also has an option to "push" files to your Tivos - i.e. send a physical copy (or a transcoded copy) to your Tivos. In push mode natively compatible files such as mpeg2 & H.264 are not transcoded if pushing to Series 3 Tivos.

2. Streambaby allows you to *stream* almost any video file back to your Series 3 Tivos. For certain formats (mpeg2 & H.264) you can stream them to your Tivo with no transcoding. For formats that Tivo can't decode Streambaby will transcode to mpeg2 on the fly to send them back. Streambaby also has option to "push" files to your Tivos - capability was copied/translated from the pyTivo implementation.


----------



## AudioNutz

cburbs said:


> So after the show is re encoded what options are there for sending it back to the tivo box?


Kevin gave you the answers for PeeeCeee. If you are using a Macintosh, the options are:

Leopard OS (Mac OS X 10.5.x)
1. PyTiVoX
2. pyTiVo
3. TiVo Desktop

Tiger OS (Mac OS X 10.4.x)
1. pyTiVo
2. TiVo Desktop


----------



## eman31

I just started using this program a few weeks ago, and really like it. If I change over to the Java version do I need to start from scratch or will it use settings from the last one?

Another quick question, not sure if anyone can answer but I have been trying to figure it out myself with no luck. Right now when I am downloading shows I have it set to pull the metdata, decrypt, quickfix with Videoredo and then run comskip for the vrd project data. After everything runs I end up with a file for a project log for comskip, a text file with a bunch of numbers, the metadata text file and the project file for vrd. Is there anyway to get just the metadata and vrd project files without the rest?


----------



## cburbs

moyekj said:


> There are quite a few options, a couple of which are:
> 1. pyTivo allows you to *copy* almost any video file to your Series 2 or Series 3 Tivos. In normal "pull" mode only mpeg2 is natively supported so incompatible files are transcoded on the fly to mpeg2 if necessary (H.264 is also transcoded in this mode). pyTivo also has an option to "push" files to your Tivos - i.e. send a physical copy (or a transcoded copy) to your Tivos. In push mode natively compatible files such as mpeg2 & H.264 are not transcoded if pushing to Series 3 Tivos.
> 
> 2. Streambaby allows you to *stream* almost any video file back to your Series 3 Tivos. For certain formats (mpeg2 & H.264) you can stream them to your Tivo with no transcoding. For formats that Tivo can't decode Streambaby will transcode to mpeg2 on the fly to send them back. Streambaby also has option to "push" files to your Tivos - capability was copied/translated from the pyTivo implementation.


Sorry should have stated a few things - PC no mac and that I was aware of streambaby and pyTivo.

So is there any way of setting something up that once the file is encoded pytivo can send it back once dropped into a certain folder?

I will do some digging on this but I just started looking at this and I played with PyTivo a month ago. I also use streambaby alot for streaming movies to my tivo.


----------



## moyekj

eman31 said:


> I just started using this program a few weeks ago, and really like it. If I change over to the Java version do I need to start from scratch or will it use settings from the last one?


 The new Java version is much easier to install so starting from scratch is not painful. However the config.ini file is backwards compatible, so you can just copy the config.ini file from the Perl installation over to the Java installation directory (put it in same folder as kmttg.jar file) if you like to preserve all your settings.



> Another quick question, not sure if anyone can answer but I have been trying to figure it out myself with no luck. Right now when I am downloading shows I have it set to pull the metdata, decrypt, quickfix with Videoredo and then run comskip for the vrd project data. After everything runs I end up with a file for a project log for comskip, a text file with a bunch of numbers, the metadata text file and the project file for vrd. Is there anyway to get just the metadata and vrd project files without the rest?


 Not without some extra work. In the new Java version there is an option to run a "custom" task (always the last task to run) which you could setup to execute a batch script that removes files you don't want.
In next release I am adding an option to use VRD AdScan instead of comskip for commercial detection, and its only output is a .VPrj file, so perhaps that will suit you better.


----------



## moyekj

cburbs said:


> So is there any way of setting something up that once the file is encoded pytivo can send it back once dropped into a certain folder?


 pyTivo doesn't have an "autowatch" mode to do that. However the way pyTivo works is you just have to send an HTTP request to pyTivo to initiate a push, so it's conceivable to setup a "custom" task in kmttg that does that automatically. For example setup a "custom" task which executes a python script which sends the HTTP request to pyTivo server. For that example of course you would have to make sure that a pyTivo share is setup to look at the folder where kmttg encoded files end up. I'll see if I can setup a prototype script to do something like that. If there is enough interest I suppose I could setup a dedicated named task for doing it, but for prototype purposes using "custom" should be good enough.


----------



## eman31

moyekj said:


> The new Java version is much easier to install so starting from scratch is not painful. However the config.ini file is backwards compatible, so you can just copy the config.ini file from the Perl installation over to the Java installation directory (put it in same folder as kmttg.jar file) if you like to preserve all your settings.


Saving my setting were my main concern so that is a relief.



> Not without some extra work. In the new Java version there is an option to run a "custom" task (always the last task to run) which you could setup to execute a batch script that removes files you don't want.
> In next release I am adding an option to use VRD AdScan instead of comskip for commercial detection, and its only output is a .VPrj file, so perhaps that will suit you better.


It's not that big of a deal, I just figured there was something simple that I was missing 

I have played around with the VRD commercial skip but find the comskip to be more accurate but may try it again when you ad it.

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## moyekj

cburbs said:


> So is there any way of setting something up that once the file is encoded pytivo can send it back once dropped into a certain folder?


 OK as proof of concept I created a "custom" task for kmttg that initiates a pyTivo push. Note that I used python script in this example since you need python installed anyway if you are running pyTivo. But any scripting language that can make http calls would work.

1. In kmttg config add the following for *custom command* (adjust as needed according to your python installation and location where you put the script:
*"c:\Python25\python.exe" "c:\home\kmttg_v0p6b\push.py" [encodeFile]*

2. Run kmttg as usual and enable "custom" task to be run. In my example I had "encode" and "custom" selected. Note the [encodeFile] argument which kmttg will replace with full path to the encoded video file when the custom task is run.

Then for my example as soon as encoding completed the custom job is run and the file is pushed automatically to my Bedroom tivo by pyTivo.

*push.py* script:


Code:


#!/usr/bin/python
"""
push.py script
Sample python script to be used with kmttg "custom" job to initiate a pyTivo push.
KMTTG SETUP
  * kmttg custom job is defined as:
     "c:\Python25\python.exe" "c:\home\kmttg_v0p6b\push.py" [encodeFile]
  * In this example, kmttg videos to be pushed are ending up in path: c:\home\dvd  
PYTIVO SETUP
  * pyTivo.conf has the following setup for video section. Note that the path matches the above:
[kmttg]
type=video
path=c:\home\dvd
"""

import os
import sys
import urllib2

# *******Adjust these as needed ******
tivo      = "Bedroom"
container = "kmttg"

if len(sys.argv) != 2:
   sys.stderr.write("ERROR: 1 file argument expected")
   sys.exit(1)
file = os.path.basename(sys.argv[1])

url = "http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=Push&Container=" + container + "&File=/" + file + "&tsn=" + tivo
try:
   print url
   result = urllib2.urlopen(url)
   sys.exit(0)
except urllib2.HTTPError, e:
   sys.stderr.write("ERROR : " + e)
   sys.exit(e.code)


----------



## cburbs

I will have to give this a try - Thanks alot for the input. :up:

If I have other ?s should I post here or PM you?


----------



## wmcbrine

cburbs said:


> If I have other ?s should I post here or PM you?


I don't speak for moyekj, but... I really, really hate getting PM'ed with questions of general interest. To me, the only reason to PM is if you have something that you need to keep private -- and being embarrassed that you can't get something working doesn't count.  Posting your question helps prevent repetition (since the same problems tend to recur), and allows others to contribute to the solution.


----------



## moyekj

cburbs yes I echo wmcbrine's sentiment. Post here for the benefit of all. That's what threads like these are for.


----------



## fyodor

moyekj said:


> cburbs yes I echo wmcbrine's sentiment. Post here for the benefit of all. That's what threads like these are for.


I'll kick in that something like 95 percent of the technical issues (Tivo or otherwise) that I've had, I've solved (or realized that they were not solvable) by finding other people's postings, so to the extent that these issues are made public, you're helping other people with the same problems.

Also, purely from a practical perspective, while the creators of the various add-ons are extremely gracious in providing assistance and technical support, they've probably only encountered a small percentage of possible issues because of all the different software/hardware permutations. If you post here, someone else using the software might have encountered the problem and be able to offer suggestions.

F


----------



## AudioNutz

Guys,
I hope you understand, that sometimes a PM might seem appropriate, (to us users) especially if we're speaking to you about a feature that is only available in a top secret beta release of your software, or discussing some feature request. We would never want to appear as if we are "Airing your dirty laundry" over something we perceive as a bug in a version of the software.

We also may fear that we are seen as "un-appreciative" of your efforts if we tell you something in a public message such as this. I think I speak for many of us when I say that your efforts are definitely appreciated. (I'm going to double your pay)  Let's see... $0.00 x 2 = ???


----------



## cburbs

moyekj said:


> cburbs yes I echo wmcbrine's sentiment. Post here for the benefit of all. That's what threads like these are for.


No problem - once I dive in a little further I will post my question back here. Wh o knows maybe I will get lucky and what I am aiming for will work with all the great help here. Thanks again. :up:

I do have another question - If I take a whole folder of shows(CSI NY) when I cut the commercials out and send it back will they all fall back into one folder again or will they be seperate listed shows? Just curious and not the end of the world but I do like the folder grouping on the Tivo.


----------



## moyekj

cburbs said:


> I do have another question - If I take a whole folder of shows(CSI NY) when I cut the commercials out and send it back will they all fall back into one folder again or will they be seperate listed shows? Just curious and not the end of the world but I do like the folder grouping on the Tivo.


 wmcbrine can answer more concisely, but I think the answer is basically yes if you have the proper accompanying pyTivo metadata files and you copy back with pyTivo.


----------



## cburbs

Looking at your code -
path=c:\home\dvd


Once the file is pushed back to the Tivo will it be gone from this folder? I guess I am asking what is the easiest way to verify this is working?


----------



## moyekj

cburbs said:


> Looking at your code -
> path=c:\home\dvd
> 
> Once the file is pushed back to the Tivo will it be gone from this folder? I guess I am asking what is the easiest way to verify this is working?


 pyTivo push (or pull) makes a COPY of the file, so no it won't be gone from the folder. You need to leave it in the folder at least until the pyTivo push completes. Several clues if it's working or not:
* With the sample script you need to get exit code = 0 reported by kmttg for a successful push
* Check the pyTivo console (or logs) for push messages
* Check your destination Tivo to see if the show is being transferred (blue light will be on while the transfer is happening)

NOTE: The c:\home\dvd path was what I used for testing. There's no requirement that's what you have to use, just change it to suit your needs. The only requirement is that the pyTivo.conf path and the path where your source videos are have to match for this script. (One could make a fancier script to strip out that requirement, but to keep things simple it's easier as is).

P.S. In case it's not obvious, for this example you have to have your pyTivo.conf configured properly with a kmttg video section and pyTivo has to be up and running before you try a push.


----------



## cburbs

So if the file I want to move is from the .mpg Cut Dir how do I define that?


----------



## moyekj

cburbs said:


> So if the file I want to move is from the .mpg Cut Dir how do I define that?


 Continuing my example you would use *[mpegFile_cut]* keyword instead of *[encodeFile]* for custom command argument.
(The valid keywords are listed in the cyclic to the right of custom command field in kmttg configuration form and are pretty self-explanatory what they represent).


----------



## cburbs

OK so this is what I got - I was testing a smaller file.

>> Running custom command ...
c:\Python26\python.exe c:\tivo\push.py "C:\tivo\DVD\Bob the Builder - Loftys Big Day_Wed_May_13_cut.mpg" 
custom job completed: 00:00:01
exit code: 0
---DONE---

But I don't see the new cut.mpg file on my Tivo. I verified that I could see my shared folder from pytivo on my Tivo box and the file is there.

Well I can't even do a push from my pyTivo as I get this -

No option 'tivo_username' in section: 'Server'

Traceback (most recent call last):
File "C:\Program Files\pyTivo\plugins\video\video.py", line 341, in Push
m = mind.getMind()
File "C:\Program Files\pyTivo\mind.py", line 285, in getMind
username = config.getTivoUsername()
File "C:\Program Files\pyTivo\config.py", line 62, in getTivoUsername
return config.get('Server', 'tivo_username')
File "C:\Python26\lib\ConfigParser.py", line 540, in get
raise NoOptionError(option, section)
NoOptionError: No option 'tivo_username' in section: 'Server'

Which I found I need to add this somewhere in the config file -
*
Do I add my settings to Global Server Settings?*

I came across this - http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=328459&page=74


----------



## moyekj

You need to edit your pyTivo.conf file and add tivo_username & tivo_password corresponding to your tivo.com login and password in the [Server] section:
[Server]
tivo_username = username
tivo_password = password

(Obviously replace username & password with what they actually are)
(For these settings I find it easier to edit pyTivo.conf file directly rather than using web GUI)

You should then test that push is working on pyTivo side by starting pyTivo and then in browser connect to pyTivo server:
http://localhost:9032

Under Video Shares click on the relevant video section (kmttg in my example)
Find the relevant test video you want to push, select Tivo to push to and click on the Send To Tivo button.

Once you have pyTivo side working it sounds like you have the kmttg side all setup so should have no issues.


----------



## bkdtv

Suggestions for the next version:


 Automatically check decrypt (and gray out the checkmark box) when the user selects comskip. Currently, the user can select comskip without decrypt, and that produces an error.

 Automatically check comskip (and gray out the checkmark box) when the user selects comcut. Currently, the user can select comcut without comskip, and that produces an error.


----------



## cburbs

moyekj said:


> You need to edit your pyTivo.conf file and add tivo_username & tivo_password corresponding to your tivo.com login and password in the [Server] section:
> [Server]
> tivo_username = username
> tivo_password = password
> 
> (Obviously replace username & password with what they actually are)
> (For these settings I find it easier to edit pyTivo.conf file directly rather than using web GUI)
> 
> You should then test that push is working on pyTivo side by starting pyTivo and then in browser connect to pyTivo server:
> http://localhost:9032
> 
> Under Video Shares click on the relevant video section (kmttg in my example)
> Find the relevant test video you want to push, select Tivo to push to and click on the Send To Tivo button.
> 
> Once you have pyTivo side working it sounds like you have the kmttg side all setup so should have no issues.


Thanks again for helping me out - sorry if I may have asked simple ?s but I ask so that I understand how things work. I was able to push directly in pyTivo now. I also changed one other setting in the push.py file and ran a test but won't be ale check it until after work today to see if that all worked now. Again I can't thank you enough for your help. Once I have this together I am going to make a nice how to doc with pics in case anyone else wants to know how to do this. Thanks again


----------



## eman31

eman31 said:


> Another quick question, not sure if anyone can answer but I have been trying to figure it out myself with no luck. Right now when I am downloading shows I have it set to pull the metdata, decrypt, quickfix with Videoredo and then run comskip for the vrd project data. After everything runs I end up with a file for a project log for comskip, a text file with a bunch of numbers, the metadata text file and the project file for vrd. Is there anyway to get just the metadata and vrd project files without the rest?


I did find a setting in the comskip.ini that does a cleanup of all of the extra files I was getting, now if I could figure out how to stop getting a .edl file it would be perfect. I tried setting the comcut option to -0- but I'm still getting it.


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv said:


> Suggestions for the next version:
> 
> 
> Automatically check decrypt (and gray out the checkmark box) when the user selects comskip. Currently, the user can select comskip without decrypt, and that produces an error.
> 
> Automatically check comskip (and gray out the checkmark box) when the user selects comcut. Currently, the user can select comcut without comskip, and that produces an error.


 Well the problem is one does not necessarily have to start from download or a .TiVo file. For example for comskip you can be in FILES mode and start from .mpg. Same applies to comcut and later steps. Even in download mode, kmttg will skip generation of files if they already exist, so it's possible to jump directly to comskip or comcut or later steps without prior steps enabled.


----------



## moyekj

eman31 said:


> I did find a setting in the comskip.ini that does a cleanup of all of the extra files I was getting, now if I could figure out how to stop getting a .edl file it would be perfect. I tried setting the comcut option to -0- but I'm still getting it.


 You can simply set output_edl=0 in comskip.ini file to turn off edl file generation.
Note however that with current coding kmttg always expects a .edl file output to be produced by comskip so disabling that results in an error message by kmttg. For your case you can of course simply ignore the error message. I can probably make a change for kmttg to check for either .VPrj or .edl if VRD is configured.


----------



## AudioNutz

His feature request jarred my memory. I constantly find myself re-clicking all of the checkboxes at the top of the kmttg window when I launch the GUI. It might be nice to have kmttg remember which boxes were checked the last time I had the GUI open.


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> His feature request jarred my memory. I constantly find myself re-clicking all of the checkboxes at the top of the kmttg window when I launch the GUI. It might be nice to have kmttg remember which boxes were checked the last time I had the GUI open.


 Noted. I almost always enable VRD QS Fix and usually metadata as well before starting a download. I think it would make sense to save selections on program exit to a separate file than config.ini.


----------



## AudioNutz

I seldom use the GUI now, except when I add a new show to the Auto Transfers config, but this feature would just add one level of convenience. I really like the fact that the auto transfer now takes on the items that I have selected in the main window of the GUI now. (Before I had to act fast, and go to the other config window before the transfer started, to select the options that I wanted)

I see now that you have the new Java GUI, your Mac user base has grown from 7 to 32.


----------



## eman31

moyekj said:


> You can simply set output_edl=0 in comskip.ini file to turn off edl file generation.
> Note however that with current coding kmttg always expects a .edl file output to be produced by comskip so disabling that results in an error message by kmttg. For your case you can of course simply ignore the error message. I can probably make a change for kmttg to check for either .VPrj or .edl if VRD is configured.


I did try that with the previous setup and it was still generating the .edl file. I'll give it another try with the new one and see if it stops it.


----------



## cburbs

AudioNutz said:


> His feature request jarred my memory. I constantly find myself re-clicking all of the checkboxes at the top of the kmttg window when I launch the GUI. It might be nice to have kmttg remember which boxes were checked the last time I had the GUI open.


Yeah I noticed this with my testing of the auto cut and push that I was getting help with as I kept forgetting to check the boxes I needed checked.


----------



## bkdtv

moyekj said:


> Well the problem is one does not necessarily have to start from download or a .TiVo file. For example for comskip you can be in FILES mode and start from .mpg. Same applies to comcut and later steps. Even in download mode, kmttg will skip generation of files if they already exist, so it's possible to jump directly to comskip or comcut or later steps without prior steps enabled.


Perhaps you could treat file and TiVo modes a bit differently? Or when the user checks comcut, look in appropriate folder for the edl file, and if it does not exist, automatically check and gray out the option for comskip?

A few more suggestions:


 Add tool tips with concise explanations of each option (metadata, decrypt, etc).

 Add a "Simple mode" setting in File -> Configure. Make that the default. When checked, use more intuitive labels such as "Save as MPG," "Commercial Detect," and "Commercial Remove." Outside of this thread and Windows Media Center forums, most people have no idea what decrypt, comskip, and comcut do. Those options might as well be written in Chinese.

 Add a field for encoding profile title in whatever you use to display and update the encoding profiles. Instead of "hb_xbox360," use that field to label a profile as "Xbox360 (handbrake)" or "Xbox360 (hb).

All of these changes fall under the category of "idiot proofing," more of which is necessary to appeal to a wider audience. As it is now, many users are confused by the options. I've recommended kmttg to a number of users and this is what they've told me via PM.


----------



## cburbs

moyekj said:


> pyTivo push (or pull) makes a COPY of the file, so no it won't be gone from the folder. You need to leave it in the folder at least until the pyTivo push completes. Several clues if it's working or not:
> * With the sample script you need to get exit code = 0 reported by kmttg for a successful push
> * Check the pyTivo console (or logs) for push messages
> * Check your destination Tivo to see if the show is being transferred (blue light will be on while the transfer is happening)
> 
> NOTE: The c:\home\dvd path was what I used for testing. There's no requirement that's what you have to use, just change it to suit your needs. The only requirement is that the pyTivo.conf path and the path where your source videos are have to match for this script. (One could make a fancier script to strip out that requirement, but to keep things simple it's easier as is).
> 
> P.S. In case it's not obvious, for this example you have to have your pyTivo.conf configured properly with a kmttg video section and pyTivo has to be up and running before you try a push.


Ok I looked at the log file and I am getting this error -
2009-05-29 16:51:30,500 INFO pyTivo: 127.0.0.1 [29/May/2009 16:51:30] code 400, message Bad request syntax ('GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Push&Container=My Videos&File=/Bob the Builder - Spud Hits the Airwaves_Fri_May_22_cut.mpg&tsn=Living Room HTTP/1.1')
2009-05-29 16:51:30,500 INFO pyTivo: 127.0.0.1 [29/May/2009 16:51:30] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Push&Container=My Videos&File=/Bob the Builder - Spud Hits the Airwaves_Fri_May_22_cut.mpg&tsn=Living Room HTTP/1.1" 400 -

When I manually do the push the code looks like this -
GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Push&Container=My+Videos&File=%5CBob+the+Builder+-+Spud+Hits+the+Airwaves_Fri_May_22_cut.mpg&tsn=Living+Room HTTP/1.1" 302 -

My new code is at this point but still not pushing - 
"GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Push&Container=My+Videos&File=%Bob the Builder - Spud Hits the Airwaves_Fri_May_22_cut.mpg&tsn=Living+Room HTTP/1.1" 400

It looks like you need a plus sign wherever there is a space? But how do I accomplish this ?


----------



## moyekj

cburbs, make the following change in the push.py script (so as to url encode the video file name):
CHANGE:
file = os.path.basename(sys.argv[1])
TO:
file = urllib2.quote(os.path.basename(sys.argv[1]))


----------



## AudioNutz

While we're talking about feature requests for the GUI, it might also be nice to remember the size of the window too. This is another one of those things I keep finding myself adjusting.


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv said:


> Perhaps you could treat file and TiVo modes a bit differently? Or when the user checks comcut, look in appropriate folder for the edl file, and if it does not exist, automatically check and gray out the option for comskip?


 That type of decision could only be done once user selects shows to process and starts the jobs, since otherwise you don't know which files to check for. I don't disagree that there could be more logic added to avoid user getting into trouble (idiot proofing as you put it), but at the same time I don't like programs that go out of their way to handcuff more advanced users that know what they are doing.



> [*] Add tool tips with concise explanations of each option (metadata, decrypt, etc).


 That is a great suggestion and now easy to do with Java and I already started work on that. Also will be adding option to turn off tooltips as I know they can be annoying.



> [*] Add a "Simple mode" setting in File -> Configure. Make that the default. When checked, use more intuitive labels such as "Save as MPG," "Commercial Detect," and "Commercial Remove." Outside of this thread and Windows Media Center forums, most people have no idea what decrypt, comskip, and comcut do. Those options might as well be written in Chinese.


 With tooltips turned on I don't really think that's necessary, especially since documentation also has at least some basic explanation of all the options.



> [*] Add a field for encoding profile title in whatever you use to display and update the encoding profiles. Instead of "hb_xbox360," use that field to label a profile as "Xbox360 (handbrake)" or "Xbox360 (hb).[/list]


 Again through documentation and tooltips it will be made abundantly clear that ff_ indicates ffmpeg and hb_ indicates handbrake. In fact the handbrake description labels that appear after you make a profile selection all start with Handbrake already, so I think it's pretty obvious already. There is a description label that is updated for each selection (granted that is technical information that doesn't mean much to a lot of users). If you make your own profiles you can put whatever description you want, and nothing stops you updating existing profile descriptions. And finally most of the profile names give a good indication just by the name what they represent, so I think while there is room for more clarity it's a little overkill to make longer names.

Appreciate all the suggestions and please keep them coming.


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> While we're talking about feature requests for the GUI, it might also be nice to remember the size of the window too. This is another one of those things I keep finding myself adjusting.


 Already coded in there for next release along with remembering option selections.


----------



## cherry ghost

Is it possible to add a drop down(browse) for the various output folders? If not all, then maybe just the encode output dir.

I noticed today that a cut file that is pulled back to the TiVo with pyTiVo didn't retain the original recording date, but instead had today's date. Didn't test with an uncut.


----------



## wmcbrine

moyekj said:


> wmcbrine can answer more concisely, but I think the answer is basically yes if you have the proper accompanying pyTivo metadata files and you copy back with pyTivo.


Pulled files will group on valid seriesIds, _if_ the seriesId record is still in the TiVo's database. Pushed files will group on either seriesId or title, and the seriesId need not be valid. But note that pushed files will only group with other pushed files -- you can't get them to go into an existing folder, unless that folder was created by a push. Pulled files will group into your regular Season-Pass-created folders.


----------



## hrolf555

I just have to tell you VERY WELL DONE! I run a Windows Home Server from HP and want to download my videos automatically. The Tivo Desktop has problems with this all the time. It either gets locked up or crashes. So far, it seems KMTTG is fantastic. It's small, light and gets the job done. This is awesome. 

I do have one question about the title of show.

I want to have name the show(if available):

Show Title_Episode#_Episode Title 
As an example: Stargate Atlantis_EP#122_Letters from Pegasus.

I have it setup right now as: [mainTitle]["_Ep#" EpisodeNumber][_episodeTitle] But I am getting "Stargate Atlantis_EP#122_episode title.tivo.

I want the name of the show to come up first then the episode # so I can keep things in the right order.

Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## hrolf555

hrolf555 said:


> I do have one question about the title of show.
> 
> I want to have name the show(if available):
> 
> Show Title_Episode#_Episode Title
> As an example: Stargate Atlantis_EP#122_Letters from Pegasus.
> 
> I have it setup right now as: [mainTitle]["_Ep#" EpisodeNumber][_episodeTitle] But I am getting "Stargate Atlantis_EP#122_episode title.tivo.
> 
> I want the name of the show to come up first then the episode # so I can keep things in the right order.
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion?


Forget it I just figured it out. Some of the shows I tried don't have all the information needed. I tried it one some other ones(of course the sci-fi shows have all the info). This works: [mainTitle]["_Ep#" EpisodeNumber] [episodeTitle]

I would like there to be a "_" between the Episode number and the episode title but I can live w/o it.


----------



## moyekj

hrolf555 said:


> Forget it I just figured it out. Some of the shows I tried don't have all the information needed. I tried it one some other ones(of course the sci-fi shows have all the info). This works: [mainTitle]["_Ep#" EpisodeNumber] [episodeTitle]
> 
> I would like there to be a "_" between the Episode number and the episode title but I can live w/o it.


 To add the "_" before episodeTitle simply change it to:
[mainTitle]["_Ep#" EpisodeNumber] ["_" episodeTitle]


----------



## hrolf555

moyekj said:


> To add the "_" before episodeTitle simply change it to:
> [mainTitle]["_Ep#" EpisodeNumber] ["_" episodeTitle]


Damn, I don't know why that didn't work when I first tried something like that. Dude you are the MAN!

Now if only you could remotely delete programs after download. I wish Tivo would enable that kind of feature.


----------



## moyekj

v0.6c (05/30/2009)

release_notes

NOTE: To upgrade from a previous java version easiest thing to do is replace the *kmttg.jar* file in previous installation with the one in the kmttg_v0p6c.zip file.

ENHANCEMENTS

* Added toolTips to most GUI components (with option to disable)

* Remembers last main GUI selections and window width/height when re-starting GUI.

* Added File Browser option for configure window for setting file and directory entries.

(Double-click in the field to bring up File Browser).

* Added *File->Save messages to file* menu entry as a convenient way to save kmttg message window contents to a file.

* Added option to use VRD AdScan instead of comskip for commercial detection

* Added error message display if custom job fails (exit status is non-zero).

* Removed 'duration' field from metadata files as pyTivo won't use them anyway.

FIXES

* Fix to advanced file naming constructs to allow spaces in literal strings.


----------



## hrolf555

moyekj said:


> v0.6c (05/30/2009)
> * Added option to use VRD AdScan instead of comskip for commercial detection


I just installed VideoReDo on my server and I can start it w/o any problems. I selected the option to use VRD instead of comskip. On the main screen it shows VRD QS fix is grayed out. Is it supposed to do that?

Should I select comskip and just know that it will use VRD instead? Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

hrolf555 said:


> I just installed VideoReDo on my server and I can start it w/o any problems. I selected the option to use VRD instead of comskip. On the main screen it shows VRD QS fix is grayed out. Is it supposed to do that?
> 
> Should I select comskip and just know that it will use VRD instead? Thanks!


 Under kmttg configuration you have to specify the path to your VideoRedo installation in the *VRD path* field. As an example on my Windows Vista 64 system that path is:
C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoRedoPlus


----------



## hrolf555

moyekj said:


> Under kmttg configuration you have to specify the path to your VideoRedo installation in the *VRD path* field. As an example on my Windows Vista 64 system that path is:
> C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoRedoPlus


Thanks I missed that. DOH


----------



## bkdtv

moyekj said:


> With tooltips turned on I don't really think that's necessary, especially since documentation also has at least some basic explanation of all the options.


As a general rule, people do not read documentation. If people have to read documentation to understand a piece of software, they are not going to use that software.

I would still advocate a change in the labeling. Even "AdScan" or "Ad Detect" and "AdCut" or "Ad Remove" would be better than comcut and comskip, both of which could be mentioned in the tooltip. These may seem like trivial changes, but they are intuitive labels, whereas comskip and comcut are no more helpful to the average TiVo user than blah1 and blah2.



moyekj said:


> Again through documentation and tooltips it will be made abundantly clear that ff_ indicates ffmpeg and hb_ indicates handbrake. In fact the handbrake description labels that appear after you make a profile selection all start with Handbrake already, so I think it's pretty obvious already.


Most TiVo users have no idea what Handbrake and ffmpeg are. As far as most users are concerned, those are technical terms. The point of changing "hb_iPhone" to "iPhone (Handbrake)" or "iPhone (hb)" or "iPhone_hb" is not to clarify what those abbreviations mean, but to emphasize the target device and de-emphasize the encoding tool. This also puts the devices in alphabetical order, rather than in order by encoding tool.

You probably noticed that TiVo does not mention "Mainconcept" anywhere in TiVo Desktop. I do think it is useful for more advanced users to know the tool, but this information is not relevant for most TiVo users, so I see no reason to emphasize it with a prefix, as you'd want for an advanced encoding tool with a very small audience (ex: MeGUI).

I really like kmttg and I think the majority of TiVo users could benefit from it. For that reason, I would like to see you appeal to a wider audience; to do that, you need to "dumb it down" and "make it pretty" for 95% of TiVo users. Now, it is up to you to define your target audience; you may wish to keep it as more of an enthusiast tool for 5% of TiVo users. That's your decision, but I think you could "dumb it down" in certain ways to widen its appeal, without hurting its value for enthusiasts.


----------



## hrolf555

moyekj said:


> Under kmttg configuration you have to specify the path to your VideoRedo installation in the *VRD path* field. As an example on my Windows Vista 64 system that path is:
> C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoRedoPlus


So last question...I promise. 

I read the instructions to mean the application will open VRD and create a project file, if needed.
I edited the comskip .ini to change output_videoredo=0 to output_videoredo=1

ButI get the following error:

1. Unable to play video: Error opening DirectSound audio device

2. Then I get this in the job status box at the bottom.

adscan failed (exit code: 3 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Program Files\VideoReDoTVSuite\AdScan.vbs" "D:\shares\Videos\Tivo to Go- KMMTTG\MPG output\Torchwood - Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang_Sat_May_23.mpg" "D:\shares\Videos\Tivo to Go- KMMTTG\MPG output\Torchwood - Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang_Sat_May_23.VPrj" /q 
vprj file not found: D:\shares\Videos\Tivo to Go- KMMTTG\MPG output\Torchwood - Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang_Sat_May_23.VPrj

Any ideas? I wonder if it is because I'm running Windows Home Server, which is basically a stripped down version of Windows Server 2003.


----------



## moyekj

hrolf555 said:


> So last question...I promise.
> 
> I read the instructions to mean the application will open VRD and create a project file, if needed.
> I edited the comskip .ini to change output_videoredo=0 to output_videoredo=1
> 
> ButI get the following error:
> 
> 1. Unable to play video: Error opening DirectSound audio device
> 
> 2. Then I get this in the job status box at the bottom.
> 
> adscan failed (exit code: 3 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Program Files\VideoReDoTVSuite\AdScan.vbs" "D:\shares\Videos\Tivo to Go- KMMTTG\MPG output\Torchwood - Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang_Sat_May_23.mpg" "D:\shares\Videos\Tivo to Go- KMMTTG\MPG output\Torchwood - Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang_Sat_May_23.VPrj" /q
> vprj file not found: D:\shares\Videos\Tivo to Go- KMMTTG\MPG output\Torchwood - Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang_Sat_May_23.VPrj
> 
> Any ideas? I wonder if it is because I'm running Windows Home Server, which is basically a stripped down version of Windows Server 2003.


The above AdScan.vbs command looks correct and is what is supposed to create the .VPrj file which VideoRedo will then use in comcut step to strip out commercials. But it looks like VideoRedo is failing to process your mpeg file on that server. Are you able to run VideoRedo in graphical mode on that server and process that mpeg file? It sounds like the answer is no to that question because of some kind of VideoRedo audio related problem.


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv said:


> I would still advocate a change in the labeling. Even "AdScan" or "Ad Detect" and "AdCut" or "Ad Remove" would be better than comcut and comskip, both of which could be mentioned in the tooltip. These may seem like trivial changes, but they are intuitive labels, whereas comskip and comcut are no more helpful to the average TiVo user than blah1 and blah2.


 Understood and really is trivial to change the displayed labels so I don't see any problem in doing so.



> Most TiVo users have no idea what Handbrake and ffmpeg are. As far as most users are concerned, those are technical terms. The point of changing "hb_iPhone" to "iPhone (Handbrake)" or "iPhone (hb)" or "iPhone_hb" is not to clarify what those abbreviations mean, but to emphasize the target device and de-emphasize the encoding tool. This also puts the devices in alphabetical order, rather than in order by encoding tool.


 The reason I used the prefixes in the first place was so they would organize by encoding tool. When I first added Handbrake support they were mixed along with ffmpeg profiles and there were some murmurs about that. Personally the encoding tool is the most important piece of information to me, but I understand your point that most don't care. Note that there are implications of changing names at this point for those that have setup auto transfers with encodings (since the auto transfers setup uses the encoding file names), so any changes should be well thought out and not constantly changing such that it becomes a big hassle to keep updating auto transfers setup. I really like the flexible setup that is in place now where it's pretty easy to add your own profiles and use whatever tool you like, but it's likely most users never create their own. But I certainly don't want to take any flexibility away.
I guess it would be good to hear opinions about this from other users and see if there is some kind of consensus out there.


----------



## cherry ghost

Another problem with cut shows being pulled back to the TiVo with pyTiVo. When I go to play the show, the status bar is blank but I can actually watch the entire show. The status bar shows total time correctly(49 minutes), but Duration shows 0:00 (Partial). Fast forward and rewind are disabled and skip back goes all the way back to the beginning regardless of where I'm at in the program. Info page shows Disk usage of 3.92 GB.


Can sort by show be set to retain the sort by date?


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> Another problem with cut shows being pulled back to the TiVo with pyTiVo. When I go to play the show, the status bar is blank but I can actually watch the entire show. The status bar shows total time correctly(49 minutes), but Duration shows 0:00 (Partial). Fast forward and rewind are disabled and skip back goes all the way back to the beginning regardless of where I'm at in the program. Info page shows Disk usage of 3.92 GB.


 Is this automatic cuts with mencoder? Not surprising if so. VideoRedo is a much better option for cutting without messing up the video.



> Can sort by show be set to retain the sort by date?


 I don't understand the question?


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> Is this automatic cuts with mencoder? Not surprising if so. VideoRedo is a much better option for cutting without messing up the video.


I don't have Videoredo. The boxes I have checked are metadata, decrypt, comskip, and comcut. Pulling back the uncut.mpg works normally.



moyekj said:


> I don't understand the question?


Like in TiVo Desktop when you "Pick Recordings To Transfer" and "Sort: Alphabetically" it lists all shows alphabetically by show name-->date recorded, not by show name-->episode title. No big deal if it can't be done.


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> I don't have Videoredo. The boxes I have checked are metadata, decrypt, comskip, and comcut. Pulling back the uncut.mpg works normally.


 Yes so in that case "comcut" step is cutting the video using mencoder that is introducing glitches in the video. I've never had much luck with mencoder... VideoRedo is worth every penny.



> Like in TiVo Desktop when you "Pick Recordings To Transfer" and "Sort: Alphabetically" it lists all shows alphabetically by show name-->date recorded, not by show name-->episode title. No big deal if it can't be done.


 Well you can click on the title of any of the columns in kmttg to sort by that column in either order: So that means by expiration, date, channel, size or name in either ascending or descending order.


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> Well you can click on the title of any of the columns in kmttg to sort by that column in either order: So that means by expiration, date, channel, size or name in either ascending or descending order.


I'm not explaining it right. An example, leaving out expiration, channel, and size

Wed 02/18/2009 Arrested Development - Exit Strategy
Mon 02/16/2009 Arrested Development - Fakin' It
Tue 02/17/2009 Arrested Development - Family Ties

Those are sorted alphabetically by name of show and then episode title.
TiVo Desktop would sort them like this

Mon 02/16/2009 Arrested Development - Fakin' It
Tue 02/17/2009 Arrested Development - Family Ties
Wed 02/18/2009 Arrested Development - Exit Strategy

Apathetically by name of show, but when name of show is the same it goes by date recorded, not episode title. Again, no big deal if it can't be done.


----------



## cburbs

moyekj said:


> cburbs, make the following change in the push.py script (so as to url encode the video file name):
> CHANGE:
> file = os.path.basename(sys.argv[1])
> TO:
> file = urllib2.quote(os.path.basename(sys.argv[1]))


Thanks that worked.


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> I'm not explaining it right. An example, leaving out expiration, channel, and size
> 
> Wed 02/18/2009 Arrested Development - Exit Strategy
> Mon 02/16/2009 Arrested Development - Fakin' It
> Tue 02/17/2009 Arrested Development - Family Ties
> 
> Those are sorted alphabetically by name of show and then episode title.
> TiVo Desktop would sort them like this
> 
> Mon 02/16/2009 Arrested Development - Fakin' It
> Tue 02/17/2009 Arrested Development - Family Ties
> Wed 02/18/2009 Arrested Development - Exit Strategy
> 
> Apathetically by name of show, but when name of show is the same it goes by date recorded, not episode title. Again, no big deal if it can't be done.


Got it, and no can't be done with current release. It is possible to implement with a custom sort routine for Show column. I'll add it to todo list.

EDIT: This was a good suggestion and is now implemented for next release.


----------



## bkdtv

Does anyone use Windows 7? I'm not able to use the VideoRedo with kmttg under Windows7. I always get this error:










I get the same error from the command prompt (administrator):










I confirmed that all the vbs files are in the VideoRedo directory. I'm using VideoRedo TVSuite v3.1.5.574.

No, I don't actually watch that program. It was recorded by my pilot ARWL.


----------



## moyekj

With same VideoRedo version does it work under XP and/or Vista?

Looks similar to VideoRedo error message when trying to run in Service Mode without using a specific user account, see:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/VideoRedo_configuration

Of course in your case you are not running Service mode, but I suspect it's still account related somehow, like trying to use SYSTEM account instead of a user account. Since it dies too quickly you probably can't tell by looking at Task Manager, but maybe start an encoding job or some other long job from kmttg and see what account is being used for the background job. (EDIT: I didn't see your attempt to run from an administrator cmd window when I first saw your post, so based on that addition I don't think this paragraph is useful anymore).

Could just be that VideoRedo COM jobs don't run under Windows 7 period. May be worth an inquiry in VideoRedo forums...

EDIT: You may want to try running taking out /q switch (that is what sets quiet mode). The /d and /na switches are not essential either.


----------



## bkdtv

Thanks. I didn't have any trouble running under Windows Vista with an earlier version, so it looks like this is Windows 7 specific.

I posted a message to the VideoRedo forums here.


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> Yes so in that case "comcut" step is cutting the video using mencoder that is introducing glitches in the video. I've never had much luck with mencoder... VideoRedo is worth every penny.


Any chance a change in version c is causing this? I never had this happened the couple times I did it with b.


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> Any chance a change in version c is causing this? I never had this happened the couple times I did it with b.


 No, nothing related to comcut changed between b & c and mencoder binary did not change either - it's source mpeg file related. In fact you can revert back to b and verify for yourself if you wish for a source mpeg you are having trouble with.
P.S. It's possible if you try latest version of mencoder that the trouble goes away. The one packaged with kmttg tools is a few versions old.
http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=205275&package_id=248631


----------



## Mediator88

Folks -

I'm having relatively regular auto transfer issues with the following error:

2009_06_01_21:19:55 NOTE: E:\Working\2009.05.23 - Harpers Island - Sploosh.TiVosize=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:08 (0.00 Mbps)
2009_06_01_21:19:55 ERROR: Download failed to file: E:\Working\2009.05.23 - Harpers Island - Sploosh.TiVo
2009_06_01_21:19:55 ERROR: Exit code: 0
2009_06_01_21:19:55 ERROR: % Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
2009_06_01_21:19:55 ERROR: Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed
2009_06_01_21:19:55 ERROR: 0 31 0 31 0 0 267 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 267
2009_06_01_21:19:55 ERROR: 0 31 0 31 0 0 267 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
2009_06_01_21:19:55 ERROR: 0 51 0 51 0 0 248 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 248
2009_06_01_21:19:55 ERROR: Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 1 seconds. 3 retries 
2009_06_01_21:19:55 ERROR: Warning: left.
2009_06_01_21:19:55 ERROR: Throwing away 51 bytes
2009_06_01_21:19:55 ERROR: 0 51 0 51 0 0 389 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 389
2009_06_01_21:19:55 ERROR: 0 51 0 51 0 0 389 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
2009_06_01_21:19:55 ERROR: Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 2 seconds. 2 retries 
2009_06_01_21:19:55 ERROR: Warning: left.
2009_06_01_21:19:55 ERROR: Throwing away 51 bytes
2009_06_01_21:19:55 ERROR: 0 51 0 51 0 0 366 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 366
2009_06_01_21:19:55 ERROR: 0 51 0 51 0 0 366 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
2009_06_01_21:19:55 ERROR: Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 4 seconds. 1 retries 
2009_06_01_21:19:55 ERROR: Warning: left.
2009_06_01_21:19:55 ERROR: Throwing away 51 bytes
2009_06_01_21:19:55 ERROR: 0 51 0 51 0 0 398 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 398
2009_06_01_21:19:55 ERROR: 0 51 0 51 0 0 398 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0

Anyone know what I can do to fix?


----------



## moyekj

Is the IP # being used by curl (listed in auto.log file right before error messages you included above) correct for the Tivo in question?
Are you able to download the show from the Tivo in GUI mode without issue?
Is your network partially or fully wireless?

(Obviously from the error messages curl is not able to get any information back from the IP it is connecting to and is timing out 3 times).


----------



## Mediator88

Thanks for the reply!

Yes, the IP address is correct. The transfers work fine in GUI mode and the network is fully wired.

Last night, after posting, the auto-transfers worked, but I still get a number of those errors in my log between working transfers.


----------



## moyekj

Could it be that there are possibly other TTG or MRV transfers happening at the time the auto transfers are running? The Tivo server cannot handle multiple transfers at once (which is why kmttg limits it to 1 at a time per server) and will reject requests when loaded. If that's not it then perhaps try a reboot of the Tivo to see if it clears out the problems.

According to curl manual a transient error is (in bold below):


> --retry <num>
> 
> If a transient error is returned when curl tries to perform a transfer, it will retry this number of times before giving up. Setting the number to 0 makes curl do no retries (which is the default). *Transient error means either: a timeout, an FTP 5xx response code or an HTTP 5xx response code. *


5xx HTTP error codes are (it's likely 503 or 504 is the problem you are seeing):


> 500 Internal Server Error
> The server encountered an unexpected condition which prevented it from fulfilling the request.
> 
> 501 Not Implemented
> The server does not support the functionality required to fulfill the request. This is the appropriate response when the server does not recognize the request method and is not capable of supporting it for any resource.
> 
> 502 Bad Gateway
> The server, while acting as a gateway or proxy, received an invalid response from the upstream server it accessed in attempting to fulfill the request.
> 
> 503 Service Unavailable
> The server is currently unable to handle the request due to a temporary overloading or maintenance of the server. The implication is that this is a temporary condition which will be alleviated after some delay. If known, the length of the delay MAY be indicated in a Retry-After header. If no Retry-After is given, the client SHOULD handle the response as it would for a 500 response.
> 
> Note: The existence of the 503 status code does not imply that a
> server must use it when becoming overloaded. Some servers may wish
> to simply refuse the connection.
> 
> 504 Gateway Timeout
> The server, while acting as a gateway or proxy, did not receive a timely response from the upstream server specified by the URI (e.g. HTTP, FTP, LDAP) or some other auxiliary server (e.g. DNS) it needed to access in attempting to complete the request.
> 
> Note: Note to implementors: some deployed proxies are known to
> return 400 or 500 when DNS lookups time out.
> 
> 505 HTTP Version Not Supported


----------



## AudioNutz

Mediator88 said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Yes, the IP address is correct. The transfers work fine in GUI mode and the network is fully wired.
> 
> Last night, after posting, the auto-transfers worked, but I still get a number of those errors in my log between working transfers.


You know... When I get mysterious stuff like this happening, I usually re-start both of my TiVo's, and then also re-start the computer that's running KMTTG, and re-start the auto-transfers.

I know it may not make sense, but sometimes this seems to help.


----------



## krar4

I downloaded the new Java version of KMTTG to my laptop to try out. I currently use the Perl version on my desktop. The Java install was incredibly easy, and I got started downloading in 5-10 minutes. I tried downloading 2 different times, and each of the times, my download stopped. Is that because I'm on a wireless network? I didn't lose internet or network access, so I don't know why the downloads would stop. Nobody was doing with the TiVo at that time. I was in the same room with it.

Please advise what I might need to fix.

Thanks!
Rick


----------



## bkdtv

krar4 said:


> I downloaded the new Java version of KMTTG to my laptop to try out. I currently use the Perl version on my desktop. The Java install was incredibly easy, and I got started downloading in 5-10 minutes. I tried downloading 2 different times, and each of the times, my download stopped. Is that because I'm on a wireless network? I didn't lose internet or network access, so I don't know why the downloads would stop. Nobody was doing with the TiVo at that time. I was in the same room with it.


Are you using an antivirus program that might halt the transfers?


----------



## bkdtv

Minor suggestion for next version:

Remember the last source/device setting when you exit kmttg. If "Living Room" TiVo is selected when I exit the program, then it should default to that the next time I start the program.


----------



## krar4

bkdtv said:


> Are you using an antivirus program that might halt the transfers?


BK - I'm just using the free version of AVG Antivirus. It's the same antivirus I'm using on my wired desktop. The download starts just fine on my wireless laptop, but then it halts. The first time it halted 23MB into the download.

Help?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## moyekj

krar4 said:


> BK - I'm just using the free version of AVG Antivirus. It's the same antivirus I'm using on my wired desktop. The download starts just fine on my wireless laptop, but then it halts. The first time it halted 23MB into the download.
> 
> Help?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rick


 There should be an accompanying error message in message window if it stops abnormally. Does that provide any insight? You can also double click on the download job in JOB MONITOR once you start the download to get more information about what is happening.


----------



## mchief

Have not been able to get kmttg to run. Double clicking on the .jar file, I get a flash of a DOS dialog box and nothing else. Can't find a log file to help. Java is up to date and running Vista Home Pre SP2. Tried 'opening with' JAVA Platform SE binary with the same result.


----------



## moyekj

mchief said:


> Have not been able to get kmttg to run. Double clicking on the .jar file, I get a flash of a DOS dialog box and nothing else. Can't find a log file to help. Java is up to date and running Vista Home Pre SP2. Tried 'opening with' JAVA Platform SE binary with the same result.


 If you run from "cmd" window then you can see any error messages Java is spitting out:
* Open a "cmd" window AKA DOS box (From Start you can just type in "cmd") and then execute the following:
java -jar "<PathWhereYouInstalled>\kmttg.jar"

(Change <PathWhereYouInstalled>\kmttg.jar above with the full path to the kmttg.jar file)


----------



## krar4

moyekj said:


> There should be an accompanying error message in message window if it stops abnormally. Does that provide any insight? You can also double click on the download job in JOB MONITOR once you start the download to get more information about what is happening.


When the download stops there is no error message. It looks like the job is still ready to run, but the downloaded quantity stops counting upwards. When I first click on Start, the download begins and it counts the megabytes upwards. When it got to 23MB, it stopped counting upwards for about 5-7 minutes, so I canceled the job. I started another download, and it started counting upwards immediately only to stop the count at about 15MB. Again, after about 5-7 minutes, I canceled the job. I still showed connected to the wireless network, and after I canceled the job both times, I opened IE and was able to use the internet without difficulty. This probably won't be a big issue for me since I will usually use my wired desktop PC and let the jobs run overnight. Somewhere between being wired and having more time, I'm guessing the jobs would've completed if I hadn't intervened.

I just thought I would report my issue.

Thanks again for some incredible software.

Rick


----------



## moyekj

krar4 said:


> When the download stops there is no error message. It looks like the job is still ready to run, but the downloaded quantity stops counting upwards. When I first click on Start, the download begins and it counts the megabytes upwards. When it got to 23MB, it stopped counting upwards for about 5-7 minutes, so I canceled the job. I started another download, and it started counting upwards immediately only to stop the count at about 15MB. Again, after about 5-7 minutes, I canceled the job. I still showed connected to the wireless network, and after I canceled the job both times, I opened IE and was able to use the internet without difficulty. This probably won't be a big issue for me since I will usually use my wired desktop PC and let the jobs run overnight. Somewhere between being wired and having more time, I'm guessing the jobs would've completed if I hadn't intervened.
> 
> I just thought I would report my issue.
> 
> Thanks again for some incredible software.
> 
> Rick


 If you do try it again from wireless laptop I'd be curious what you see when you double-click on the job in JOB MONITOR. For the window that comes up if the file is still downloading the "stderr" (bottom) pane should be continuously updating with statistics.


----------



## KateS

I think I've got a newbie configuration problem, but don't have the mental chops to figure it out. Have searched the last couple of days but haven't found the answer

I can successfully download .tivo files, but kmttg fails on decrypting (or encoding for that matter). Using the encoding profile ff_h264_high_rate, I get the error Failed to start command: ... /Volumes/Video workspace/kmttg_v0p6c/tivodecode/tivodecode: cannot execute. I get the same errors when I try decoding a different .tivo file (...tivodecode: cannot execute) or when I try to encode a file (...ffmpeg: cannot execute). I figure it must be in my installation, but am stumped.

My setup:
1. I'm running OS X 10.5x on a MacPro.

2. I installed kmttg_v0p6c and tools on a new second drive: /Volumes/Video workspace/kmttg_v0p6c. (I double-checked for typos in the config settings.) *This isn't my boot volume  is that my trouble?*

Can anyone help? Thx


----------



## moyekj

KateS said:


> I think I've got a newbie configuration problem, but don't have the mental chops to figure it out. Have searched the last couple of days but haven't found the answer
> 
> I can successfully download .tivo files, but kmttg fails on decrypting (or encoding for that matter). Using the encoding profile ff_h264_high_rate, I get the error Failed to start command: ... /Volumes/Video workspace/kmttg_v0p6c/tivodecode/tivodecode: cannot execute. I get the same errors when I try decoding a different .tivo file (...tivodecode: cannot execute) or when I try to encode a file (...ffmpeg: cannot execute). I figure it must be in my installation, but am stumped.
> 
> My setup:
> 1. I'm running OS X 10.5x on a MacPro.
> 
> 2. I installed kmttg_v0p6c and tools on a new second drive: /Volumes/Video workspace/kmttg_v0p6c. (I double-checked for typos in the config settings.) *This isn't my boot volume  is that my trouble?*
> 
> Can anyone help? Thx


 When you installed did you let kmttg download and install the tools zip file or did you do it manually? It's one of 2 problems:

1. The file permissions are not set to executable on the tool binaries. If this is the case then the following should solve that problem:
From a command window execute the following:
chmod -R u+x "/Volumes/Video workspace/kmttg_v0p6c"

2. The binaries in the tool package are not compatible with your system. AudioNutz kindly generated the OSX binaries package for me but I'm not 100% sure if the binaries are compatible with all OSX 10.5x installations.


----------



## bkdtv

mchief said:


> Have not been able to get kmttg to run. Double clicking on the .jar file, I get a flash of a DOS dialog box and nothing else. Can't find a log file to help. Java is up to date and running Vista Home Pre SP2. Tried 'opening with' JAVA Platform SE binary with the same result.


Are you using 64-bit Vista?

I had the same problem you describe with Streambaby. To fix it, I had to uninstall the 64-bit version of Java and re-install the 32-bit version of Java.

Alternatively, you can leave the 64-bit version of Java installed, but also install the 32-bit version and create a shortcut as follows:



Code:


"C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\javaw.exe" -jar "<PathWhereYouInstalled>\kmttg.jar"

_Edit: Amended to use javaw.exe, as per moyekj's suggestion._


----------



## moyekj

Thanks bkdtv. I also have 64 bit Vista but installed 32 bit Java (I tend not to trust 64 bit versions too much). Just 1 amendment to the shortcut is to use javaw.exe instead of java.exe so as to not have a console window appear when you launch the shortcut.


----------



## krar4

I just tried a 1-2 minute test of a TiVo download, comskip, comcut, and encode. The job failed at Encode. Here is what the Job Monitor showed:

>> Getting Now Playing List from Downstairs TiVo ...
C:\Home\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\Rick\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie4111948128106114962.tmp --url https://192.168.1.68/TiVoConnect?Co...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\DOCUME~1\Rick\LOCALS~1\Temp\NPL876488155684694976.tmp 
NPL job completed: 00:00:38
---DONE---
TOTALS: 118 shows, 126.83 GB, 101:34 total time

Operation Repo
Recorded Tue 06/02/2009 03:59 PM, Duration = 0 mins

Operation Repo
Recorded Tue 06/02/2009 03:59 PM, Duration = 0 mins
>> DOWNLOADING C:\Documents and Settings\Rick\My Documents\My Tivo Recordings\Operation Repo_Tue_Jun_02.TiVo ...
C:\Home\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\Rick\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie8071353304443835545.tmp --url http://192.168.1.68:80/download/Operation Repo.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=4216240 --output "C:\Documents and Settings\Rick\My Documents\My Tivo Recordings\Operation Repo_Tue_Jun_02.TiVo" 
C:\Documents and Settings\Rick\My Documents\My Tivo Recordings\Operation Repo_Tue_Jun_02.TiVosize=15.76 MB elapsed=00:00:52 (2.54 Mbps)
---DONE---
>> DECRYPTING C:\Documents and Settings\Rick\My Documents\My Tivo Recordings\Operation Repo_Tue_Jun_02.TiVo ...
C:\Home\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "C:\Documents and Settings\Rick\My Documents\My Tivo Recordings\Operation Repo_Tue_Jun_02.mpg" "C:\Documents and Settings\Rick\My Documents\My Tivo Recordings\Operation Repo_Tue_Jun_02.TiVo" 
tivodecode job completed: 00:00:00
---DONE---
(Deleted file: C:\Documents and Settings\Rick\My Documents\My Tivo Recordings\Operation Repo_Tue_Jun_02.TiVo)
>> Running comskip on C:\Documents and Settings\Rick\My Documents\My Tivo Recordings\Operation Repo_Tue_Jun_02.mpg ...
C:\Home\comskip\comskip.exe --ini C:\Home\comskip\comskip.ini "C:\Documents and Settings\Rick\My Documents\My Tivo Recordings\Operation Repo_Tue_Jun_02.mpg" 
comskip job completed: 00:00:06
---DONE---
>> Running comcut on C:\Documents and Settings\Rick\My Documents\My Tivo Recordings\Operation Repo_Tue_Jun_02.mpg ...
C:\Home\mencoder\mencoder.exe "C:\Documents and Settings\Rick\My Documents\My Tivo Recordings\Operation Repo_Tue_Jun_02.mpg" -edl "C:\Documents and Settings\Rick\My Documents\My Tivo Recordings\Operation Repo_Tue_Jun_02.edl" -oac copy -ovc copy -of mpeg -o "C:\Documents and Settings\Rick\My Documents\My Tivo Recordings\Operation Repo_Tue_Jun_02_cut.mpg" 
comcut job completed: 00:00:00
---DONE---
(Deleted mpeg file: C:\Documents and Settings\Rick\My Documents\My Tivo Recordings\Operation Repo_Tue_Jun_02.mpg)
(Deleted edl file: C:\Documents and Settings\Rick\My Documents\My Tivo Recordings\Operation Repo_Tue_Jun_02.edl)
>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'ff_h264_high_rate' TO FILE C:\Documents and Settings\Rick\My Documents\My Tivo Recordings\Operation Repo_Tue_Jun_02.mp4 ...
C:\Home\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -y -i "C:\Documents and Settings\Rick\My Documents\My Tivo Recordings\Operation Repo_Tue_Jun_02_cut.mpg" -vcodec libx264 -coder 0 -level 41 -sameq -g 300 -bufsize 14745k -b 8000k -maxrate 16000k -bug +autodetect+ms -me_method epzs -trellis 2 -mbd 1 -acodec copy -f mp4 "C:\Documents and Settings\Rick\My Documents\My Tivo Recordings\Operation Repo_Tue_Jun_02.mp4" 
encoding failed (exit code: 1 ) - check command: C:\Home\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -y -i "C:\Documents and Settings\Rick\My Documents\My Tivo Recordings\Operation Repo_Tue_Jun_02_cut.mpg" -vcodec libx264 -coder 0 -level 41 -sameq -g 300 -bufsize 14745k -b 8000k -maxrate 16000k -bug +autodetect+ms -me_method epzs -trellis 2 -mbd 1 -acodec copy -f mp4 "C:\Documents and Settings\Rick\My Documents\My Tivo Recordings\Operation Repo_Tue_Jun_02.mp4" 
FFmpeg version 0.5, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
configuration: --enable-memalign-hack --enable-postproc --enable-swscale --enable-gpl --enable-libfaac --enable-libfaad --enable-libgsm --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libvorbis --enable-libtheora --enable-libxvid --enable-libx264 --disable-ffserver --disable-ffplay --enable-avisynth --enable-libdirac --enable-libschroedinger --enable-avfilter --enable-avfilter-lavf --enable-pthreads --enable-libspeex --enable-libopenjpeg --enable-small --disable-decoder=aac --extra-cflags=-mtune=generic -fno-common -I/usr/local/include --extra-ldflags=-L/usr/local/lib
libavutil 49.15. 0 / 49.15. 0
libavcodec 52.20. 0 / 52.20. 0
libavformat 52.31. 0 / 52.31. 0
libavdevice 52. 1. 0 / 52. 1. 0
libavfilter 0. 4. 0 / 0. 4. 0
libswscale 0. 7. 1 / 0. 7. 1
libpostproc 51. 2. 0 / 51. 2. 0
built on Mar 13 2009 23:50:16, gcc: 4.3.3
C:\Documents and Settings\Rick\My Documents\My Tivo Recordings\Operation Repo_Tue_Jun_02_cut.mpg: could not find codec parameters

What does this mean to me, and how do I resolve it?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## moyekj

krar4 said:


> C:\Documents and Settings\Rick\My Documents\My Tivo Recordings\Operation Repo_Tue_Jun_02_cut.mpg: could not find codec parameters
> 
> What does this mean to me, and how do I resolve it?


 My guess is that for such a short clip commercial cutting phase may be thinking the whole thing is a commercial and there is nothing left of the resulting video file (i.e. the _cut.mpg file is almost empty). Try it without the comskip & comcut steps to see if that works OK.


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> P.S. It's possible if you try latest version of mencoder that the trouble goes away. The one packaged with kmttg tools is a few versions old.
> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=205275&package_id=248631


You lost me there. Which one do I download and what do I replace?


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> You lost me there. Which one do I download and what do I replace?


 OK, better link to a zip file here:
http://mplayer.d-strict.com/get.php?dir=&file=mencoder-svn-27958.zip
The file you want is mencoder.exe. Replace mencoder\mencoder.exe in the kmttg installation directory with the one in the above zip file.
(Of course there's no guarantee it will behave any better than the kmttg packaged one but it's worth a shot).


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> OK, better link to a zip file here:
> http://mplayer.d-strict.com/get.php?dir=&file=mencoder-svn-27958.zip
> The file you want is mencoder.exe. Replace mencoder\mencoder.exe in the kmttg installation directory with the one in the above zip file.
> (Of course there's no guarantee it will behave any better than the kmttg packaged one but it's worth a shot).


Thanks, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> Thanks, I'll give it a shot.


 P.S. I have another thing to try if you are still having issues. Specifically adding a few more options to mencoder to potentially fix timeline & audio/sync issues:
-mpegopts format=dvd:tsaf -mc 0 -vf harddup
If you are willing to try it out I can generate a test version of kmttg with those options added to see if that fares any better.


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> OK, better link to a zip file here:
> http://mplayer.d-strict.com/get.php?dir=&file=mencoder-svn-27958.zip
> The file you want is mencoder.exe. Replace mencoder\mencoder.exe in the kmttg installation directory with the one in the above zip file.
> (Of course there's no guarantee it will behave any better than the kmttg packaged one but it's worth a shot).


No change with this. Still nothing in the status bar and FF and REW disabled.



moyekj said:


> P.S. I have another thing to try if you are still having issues. Specifically adding a few more options to mencoder to potentially fix timeline & audio/sync issues:
> -mpegopts format=dvd:tsaf -mc 0 -vf harddup
> If you are willing to try it out I can generate a test version of kmttg with those options added to see if that fares any better.


I'll try it, but again, I don't know where to add this.


----------



## windhello

Prestond said:


> Sorry, kinda new with all this...
> 
> Does the Tivodecode that is used here decode the tivo file into an .mpg format that allows the HD Dvd authoring that is discussed in other thread on this forum?


Its a piece of extremely powerful and full-featured converter software that supports almost all video and audio formats. The software is designed to convert video for your mobile video player as 3gp, mp4, PSP, PS3, iPod, iPhone etc and also VCD or DVD player, XBOX360


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> I'll try it, but again, I don't know where to add this.


OK, try this. Download the kmttg.jar file attached here:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/issues/detail?id=13

Rename kmttg.jar for your current installation and put the attached one above in it's place and then launch and run kmttg as usual and try your video again. The only difference is the addition of -harddup flag to mencoder which for me helped with a/v sync issue with a short test clip. Not sure if it will help timestamp problems but it's worth a shot.

(With the other flags I found mencoder generated choppy video when played back on Tivo, so those don't seem to be a good option).

If still no luck then not sure what can be done. As I mentioned before VideoRedo is a MUCH better tool for doing mpeg editing/cutting and worth every penny.


----------



## moyekj

Tonight I ran 1 more full test for mencoder. Even with the new option a full 1 hour testcase eventually generated a/v sync problems in the cut mpg file half way through. I ran the exact same source video with same cut points using VideoRedo in kmttg instead and the resulting cut file was PERFECT. Also noticed the cut points made by mencoder were a few seconds off where VideRedo cut them in the right places.

Bottom line seems to be mencoder is not up to the task of cutting mpeg2 videos without a complete re-encode. If someone is aware of a better free tool for doing the job please let me know. For now I will continue to strongly encourage use of VideoRedo.


----------



## bkdtv

My earlier problems with the VideoRedo vbs scripts under Windows 7 were caused by my failure to run VideoRedo as an administrator. I uninstalled the beta version and reinstalled the latest version, but that didn't fix the problem. So I ran VideoRedo as an administrator (right-click, run as administrator) and that did fix the problem. Installing as an administrator isn't enough.

I did run into the problem mentioned a few pages back:



moyekj said:


> You can simply set output_edl=0 in comskip.ini file to turn off edl file generation.
> Note however that with current coding kmttg always expects a .edl file output to be produced by comskip so disabling that results in an error message by kmttg. For your case you can of course simply ignore the error message. I can probably make a change for kmttg to check for either .VPrj or .edl if VRD is configured.


When using VideoRedo, the comskip and comcut (VideoRedo's adcut) don't work together. The comskip step creates an edl file and kmttg looks for a VPrj file, which doesn't exist.



Code:


>> Running qsfix on E:\TiVo Recordings\Breaking Bad - ABQ_Sun_May_31\Breaking Bad - ABQ_Sun_May_31.mpg ...
C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoReDoTVSuite\vp.vbs" "E:\TiVo Recordings\Breaking Bad - ABQ_Sun_May_31\Breaking Bad - ABQ_Sun_May_31.mpg" "E:\TiVo Recordings\Breaking Bad - ABQ_Sun_May_31\Breaking Bad - ABQ_Sun_May_31.mpg.qsfix" /t1 /d /q /na 
qsfix job completed: 00:00:48
---DONE---
(Renamed E:\TiVo Recordings\Breaking Bad - ABQ_Sun_May_31\Breaking Bad - ABQ_Sun_May_31.mpg.qsfix to E:\TiVo Recordings\Breaking Bad - ABQ_Sun_May_31\Breaking Bad - ABQ_Sun_May_31.mpg)
>> Running comskip on E:\TiVo Recordings\Breaking Bad - ABQ_Sun_May_31\Breaking Bad - ABQ_Sun_May_31.mpg ...
"C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\comskip\comskip.exe" --ini "C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\comskip\comskip.ini" "E:\TiVo Recordings\Breaking Bad - ABQ_Sun_May_31\Breaking Bad - ABQ_Sun_May_31.mpg" 
comskip job completed: 00:01:45
---DONE---
vprj file not found: E:\TiVo Recordings\Breaking Bad - ABQ_Sun_May_31\Breaking Bad - ABQ_Sun_May_31.VPrj


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv said:


> When using VideoRedo, the comskip and comcut (VideoRedo's adcut) don't work together. The comskip step creates an edl file and kmttg looks for a VPrj file, which doesn't exist.


 It is documented in VideoRedo_configuration that you need edit comskip.ini to enable .VPrj file creation. However I'm already working on this and other similar issues (like looking at task dependencies and enabling what is needed even if not enabled in GUI) for next release.
For this case you bring up I will be using the comskip --videoredo option so that it will output .VPrj regardless of comskip.ini setting.


----------



## KateS

moyekj said:


> When you installed did you let kmttg download and install the tools zip file or did you do it manually? It's one of 2 problems:
> 
> 1. The file permissions are not set to executable on the tool binaries. If this is the case then the following should solve that problem:
> From a command window execute the following:
> chmod -R u+x "/Volumes/Video workspace/kmttg_v0p6c"
> 
> 2. The binaries in the tool package are not compatible with your system. AudioNutz kindly generated the OSX binaries package for me but I'm not 100% sure if the binaries are compatible with all OSX 10.5x installations.


Thank you Moyeki  Running the chmod command from Terminal seems to have done it. kmttg decrypted a .tivo file and is busy encoding it.

Quick followup:
1. I notice that ffmpeg is running in a single thread and cpu; since I've got 8 cores available, is there a way of directing it to use more than 1? 
-Would it be to use "-threads" in the ffmpeg setup? If so, how would I add that to my encoding profile, and how many would I specify? 
-I'm currently using the ff_h264_high_rate profile. 
-Status: after 01:20:00 it's on 1046 mb of a 3gb show; For a high quality encoding at full resolution, HB & VH usually take about the same length of time as the show  an hour for an hour-long show (~6gb). so it looks like this is running about 8x slower. I figure I must have to change the configuration somehow can you help?​
2. Is there anything that provides "VRD QS fix" functionality for Mac users?
If not, what do other Mac users do? Jump into Parallels to run a quickstrem fix, then come back to the Mac for transcoding?

To answer your question: kmttg downloaded and installed the tools on it's own. I originally installed v0p6b. When v0p6c was released I swapped out the .jar file per the release notes.


----------



## AudioNutz

KateS said:


> ...Quick followup:
> 1. I notice that ffmpeg is running in a single thread and cpu; since I've got 8 cores available, is there a way of directing it to use more than 1?
> -Would it be to use "-threads" in the ffmpeg setup? If so, how would I add that to my encoding profile, and how many would I specify?
> -I'm currently using the ff_h264_high_rate profile.​



I can answer that one. I use


Code:


-threads auto

 as part of my argument for ffmpeg, because I may run kmttg on more than one computer, and I want it to choose the threads based upon availability. Just start your encoding profile like:


Code:


FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads auto -s 320x240... blah, blah, blah




KateS said:


> ...-Status: after 01:20:00 it's on 1046 mb of a 3gb show; For a high quality encoding at full resolution, HB & VH usually take about the same length of time as the show  an hour for an hour-long show (~6gb). so it looks like this is running about 8x slower. I figure I must have to change the configuration somehow can you help?


I've discovered that there is a bug in (The Mac version of) HandBrake that causes really poor performance when you try to force the aspect ratio to correct itself. Avoid using HandBrake on a Mac, or suffer with the speed. On the other hand, I'm getting 2/1 time ratios on my old Dual G5 server with only 2 cores. (30 minutes to encode a 1hr show)



KateS said:


> ...2. Is there anything that provides "VRD QS fix" functionality for Mac users?
> If not, what do other Mac users do? Jump into Parallels to run a quickstrem fix, then come back to the Mac for transcoding?


If you're doing an "encode" as your last step of the kmttg process, you won't need it on a Mac. The ffmpeg encode process actually corrects the streams, and the little hiccups are gone.

I tired the VRD QS fix on a PeeeCeee once, and wasn't impressed, becuse it was actually cutting out part of the show where the hiccups were happening. This was causing a second of the dialog to be removed from the show. I get angry when the punchline of the jokes are missing in the sitcoms.​


----------



## AudioNutz

KateS said:


> ...To answer your question: kmttg downloaded and installed the tools on it's own. I originally installed v0p6b. When v0p6c was released I swapped out the .jar file per the release notes.


This leads me to a question of my own. When I unzip kmttg, I notice that there is a kmttg.jar file there, but there is always a kmttg unix type file sitting there also. I always swap both of these out, as I assume that this is the thing that handles auto-transfers.

Kevin,
Am I right? If not, can you explain what this is for?


----------



## moyekj

KateS said:


> Thank you Moyeki  Running the chmod command from Terminal seems to have done it. kmttg decrypted a .tivo file and is busy encoding it.


 That is odd since kmttg installation is supposed to be setting proper permissions on its own and I know through some help with Mac testing that it does work at least for some people - guess I'll have to look into that some more.



> 1. I notice that ffmpeg is running in a single thread and cpu; since I've got 8 cores available, is there a way of directing it to use more than 1?
> -Would it be to use "-threads" in the ffmpeg setup? If so, how would I add that to my encoding profile, and how many would I specify?
> -I'm currently using the ff_h264_high_rate profile.
> -Status: after 01:20:00 it's on 1046 mb of a 3gb show; For a high quality encoding at full resolution, HB & VH usually take about the same length of time as the show  an hour for an hour-long show (~6gb). so it looks like this is running about 8x slower. I figure I must have to change the configuration somehow can you help?​


 It sounds like it would be a good idea to add a config option where you can specify number of cores to use during encoding. I'll add that to next release. As it is now you can just edit the encode/ff_h264_high_rate.enc file and add in -threads # option somewhere in the middle of the FFMPEG line, or alternatively copy the ff_h264_high_rate.enc to a different name of your choice and make the edit.
Note that when you compare vs. HB & VH encoding times what you encode to has a huge effect. H.264 has by far the most complex/longest encoding times compared to most other encodings. I consistently find in general ffmpeg is much faster than HB given very similar encoding recipes.



> 2. Is there anything that provides "VRD QS fix" functionality for Mac users?
> If not, what do other Mac users do? Jump into Parallels to run a quickstrem fix, then come back to the Mac for transcoding?


 VideoRedo is currently only for Windows unfortunately (though I hear a Mac version is in the works but getting less priority than h.264 encoding). I know next to nothing about Mac platform & software so perhaps someone like AudioNutz can chime in. In general though there seems to be very few batch capable editors to do this properly so I think VideoRedo has that capability cornered for now. [/QUOTE]


----------



## AudioNutz

AudioNutz said:


> I use
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> -threads auto
> 
> as part of my argument for ffmpeg, because I may run kmttg on more than one computer, and I want it to choose the threads based upon availability. Just start your encoding profile like:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads auto -s 320x240... blah, blah, blah


I spoke too soon, and I need to correct myself. I have a license for "VisualHub" on Mac, so I use a slightly different argument that allows "-threads auto". I just tried this with the public version of ffmpeg, and it doesn't like it.

I would suggest trying "-threads 8" for your 8 core machine.
This is an example:


Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
ffmpeg engine, 320x240 libx264 codec

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD
<command>
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads 8 -s 320x240 -aspect 320:240   -r 29.97   -vcodec libx264  -g 150  -qmin 25  -b 560k  -level 13 -loop 1 -sc_threshold 40 -partp4x4 1 -rc_eq blurCplx^(1-qComp) -refs 3  -qmax 51 -maxrate 700k -keyint_min 40    -async 50  -acodec libfaac  -ar 48000 -ac 2 -ab 128k OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
mp4


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> This leads me to a question of my own. When I unzip kmttg, I notice that there is a kmttg.jar file there, but there is always a kmttg unix type file sitting there also. I always swap both of these out, as I assume that this is the thing that handles auto-transfers.
> 
> Kevin,
> Am I right? If not, can you explain what this is for?


 The *kmttg* file is a convenience script to launch the kmttg.jar file via command line on linux platforms. For Windows (and maybe Mac) when you install Java it makes a file association automatically to .jar files such that it knows what command to execute if a user double-clicks/launches the file. Under the hood what is being executed is java -jar file.jar (or javaw -jar file.jar for Windows). I assumed Mac OSX (which has mostly unix roots) would have to launch that way as well but sounds like perhaps not.
When running kmttg in auto transfers mode it has to ultimately launch kmttg as "java -jar kmttg.jar -a", so with the convenience script that would be "kmttg -a" on Linux & Mac platforms. I'm surprised you were able to get away with swapping/renaming those 2 files, but I don't know enough about Mac platform to understand how it might work anyway.


----------



## AudioNutz

The Mac Terminal command that I've been using to start auto transfers on Mac is:


Code:


/Applications/kmttg_v0p6c/kmttg -a &

(The "&" symbol at the end just allows me to close the Terminal window after the auto transfers begin, so that I don't have it cluttering my screen)

When I run the following:


Code:


/Applications/kmttg_v0p6c/kmttg.jar -a

I get a Permission denied error, even if I change the permissions of the .jar file to all 7's.


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> The Mac Terminal command that I've been using to start auto transfers on Mac is:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /Applications/kmttg_v0p6c/kmttg -a &
> 
> (The "&" symbol at the end just allows me to close the Terminal window after the auto transfers begin, so that I don't have it cluttering my screen)
> 
> When I run the following:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /Applications/kmttg_v0p6c/kmttg.jar -a
> 
> I get a Permission denied error, even if I change the permissions of the .jar file to all 7's.


 OK, so this is exactly same as Linux/Unix model which is what I expected. To launch in GUI mode from command line you would simply not include the "-a" argument.


----------



## AudioNutz

When I want the GUI, I double click on the kmttg.jar file, and it magically springs to life.


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> OK, try this. Download the kmttg.jar file attached here:
> http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/issues/detail?id=13
> 
> Rename kmttg.jar for your current installation and put the attached one above in it's place and then launch and run kmttg as usual and try your video again. The only difference is the addition of -harddup flag to mencoder which for me helped with a/v sync issue with a short test clip. Not sure if it will help timestamp problems but it's worth a shot.
> 
> (With the other flags I found mencoder generated choppy video when played back on Tivo, so those don't seem to be a good option).
> 
> If still no luck then not sure what can be done. As I mentioned before VideoRedo is a MUCH better tool for doing mpeg editing/cutting and worth every penny.


No luck with this or the newer mencoder. I'll keep using this kmttg.jar. Oh well, no big deal. Probably time to try out VideoRedo.


----------



## moyekj

==================
v0p6d (06/04/2009)
==================
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/release_notes

NOTE: If upgrading a previous kmttg version in same installation directory, be sure to copy the new encode folder with updated profiles.

ENHANCEMENTS
* SHOW column alphabetical sort now also sorts episodes of same show in date order

* GUI mode will now remember tivo name selected on exit next time you start

* Added encoding cpu_cores config option and added multi-core flags to all encoding profiles
NOTE: If upgrading a previous kmttg installation be sure to copy the new encode folder
with updated profiles. NOTE: New keyword CPU_CORES added to encoding profile files.

* Added --videoredo option to comskip if VideoRedo is configured so that .VPrj file is created
without need to edit comskip.ini

* comskip task now shows % complete for each phase (only comskip, not adscan)

* Added task dependency checking - will automatically add missing tasks if needed.
For example if Ad Cut is selected without Ad Detect and Ad Detect output file is not
available then automatically enables Ad Detect job.

* Added auto transfer START and SHUTDOWN messages so that there is a record of
when auto transfers service/background jobs are started and stopped.

* Added -harddup option to mencoder for better audio/video sync for cut mpeg files

* Changed comskip/comcut labels to Ad Detect/Ad Cut

* Added season # to AtomicParsley processing (so that mpeg4 videos get season # metadata)

FIXES
* Fixed auto mode crash problem related to unmapped mpaaRating when generating pyTivo metadata file.

* Tool installer fix for Mac systems when setting executable file permissions to properly handle
directories with spaces.

* Filter out pyTivo beacons (previously pyTivo server was being treated as a Tivo)

* Fix to apply toolTipsTimeout change when modified in config


----------



## bkdtv

Great improvements!

For next version, you might consider adding the ability to resize the JOB MONITOR columns. With the new version, you can resize the TIVO/FILE columns, but not the JOB MONITOR columns.

For a _future_ version, you might consider separating the TIVO/FILE listings and the JOB MONITOR listings. I was going to suggest a horizontal layout option, but most users probably don't have large, widescreen monitors as I do. A better alternative might be tabs across the top or down the left side -- you could have separate tabs for Files, TiVo, and Jobs (x), where x is the number of currently queued jobs. You could have one tab for TiVo, or separate tabs for each added/detected TiVo. On the Files and TiVo tabs, you could display the "start jobs" button and job options below the file/program listings.

_Edit from below: If a future version moves "Files" to a separate tab, it would be a nice if we could select a compatible video file on that tab and click "send" to push it to a particular TiVo._

Eventually, you might enhance the "auto transfers" function to work in two directions, so one could automatically "send" (push) back recordings with commercials removed.

For a _future_ version, you might also consider the addition of a graphical space indicator for the selected TiVo. I have no need for this, but I know a number of people like that feature in TiVoPlaylist. A horizontal bar would probably work well as a space indicator; you could ignore suggestions / deleted items, or you could display those in a different color. Of course, the user would have to enter their capacity in File|Configure.

I don't think you'd want similar job monitor and space indicator graphs on the screen at the same time, so that might make more sense for a future version that separates the TiVo and JOBS listings into separate tabs or columns. In the meantime, you could display a numeric value (% available and/or available capacity in GB) in the status window when the user selects the TiVo. Or you could add a traditional status bar at the bottom of the window, and display the info there.

A status bar at the bottom could also show other information, such as jobs completed, jobs remaining, and total job run time. If you were to implement tabs at some point, you could show specific information in the status bar for each selected tab.


----------



## abmcconnell

Hi,

Just started using this app. On "improvement" might be that you start asking for contributions. I think you've done a fine job here. Running on Mac 10.5.7. Straightforward install and it works.

Cannot figure out why unencrypted .Tivo file (.mpg after decrypt) has no sound when played back via Quicktime, though all seems fine if I use VLC or ship the resulting .mpg back to the Tivo unit and play it there.

Thoughts?

-Alex


----------



## moyekj

abmcconnell said:


> Hi,
> Cannot figure out why unencrypted .Tivo file (.mpg after decrypt) has no sound when played back via Quicktime, though all seems fine if I use VLC or ship the resulting .mpg back to the Tivo unit and play it there.


 From what I recall Quicktime player does not support AC3 audio by default (supports Apple's AAC format instead). There may be extra codecs/plugins available to enable that. VLC comes with codecs for almost everything by default which is why it works there.


----------



## ajayabb

Running KMTTG with Windows XP and Videoredo TV suite. QS fix launches without a problem but I get the following error with Ad detective



adscan failed (exit code: 3 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Program Files\VideoReDoTVSuite\AdScan.vbs" "H:\My Tivo Recordings\Land of the Lost - Flying Dutchman_Fri_Jun_05.mpg" "H:\My Tivo Recordings\Land of the Lost - Flying Dutchman_Fri_Jun_05.VPrj" /q 
vprj file not found: H:\My Tivo Recordings\Land of the Lost - Flying Dutchman_Fri_Jun_05.VPrj


----------



## moyekj

ajayabb said:


> Running KMTTG with Windows XP and Videoredo TV suite. QS fix launches without a problem but I get the following error with Ad detective
> 
> adscan failed (exit code: 3 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Program Files\VideoReDoTVSuite\AdScan.vbs" "H:\My Tivo Recordings\Land of the Lost - Flying Dutchman_Fri_Jun_05.mpg" "H:\My Tivo Recordings\Land of the Lost - Flying Dutchman_Fri_Jun_05.VPrj" /q
> vprj file not found: H:\My Tivo Recordings\Land of the Lost - Flying Dutchman_Fri_Jun_05.VPrj


 There are no further errors reported below the above? VideoRedo is exiting with exit code 3 (exit code 0 is what is normally expected) and not creating the .VPrj file for some reason, so that is the problem.
Try bringing up a "cmd" window and run the above command from there to see if there are any errors reported. If still no clues then run without the /q argument at the end to see if there is any more information provided.
If still no luck then open VideoRedo in graphical mode and run AdScan on that same mpg file manually to see if there are any issues.


----------



## bkdtv

ajayabb said:


> Running KMTTG with Windows XP and Videoredo TV suite. QS fix launches without a problem but I get the following error with Ad detective
> 
> adscan failed (exit code: 3 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Program Files\VideoReDoTVSuite\AdScan.vbs" "H:\My Tivo Recordings\Land of the Lost - Flying Dutchman_Fri_Jun_05.mpg" "H:\My Tivo Recordings\Land of the Lost - Flying Dutchman_Fri_Jun_05.VPrj" /q
> vprj file not found: H:\My Tivo Recordings\Land of the Lost - Flying Dutchman_Fri_Jun_05.VPrj


Make sure you are using the latest version (v0p6d), uploaded yesterday.

Note you may want to uncheck the option to "Use VRD Adscan instead of comskip." The commercial detection in the latest version of comskip -- included with kmttg -- is much more accurate than VRD Adscan, in my experience. You'll still want the VideoRedo path specified if you have it, because VideoRedo is much better than comcut for cutting detected commercials.


----------



## bkdtv

Here's a post from someone on AVS:



bwall23 said:


> Background: Archiving TiVo recordings using kmttg to external drive on PC for later recall to TiVo using pyTivo.
> 
> Using latest kmttg v0p6d.
> 
> Only have [ ]metadata processing checked as I want to archive the .TiVo file and then use pyTivo later to pull it back to the TiVo.
> 
> Problem#1: The metadata filename ends up incorrect. i.e. d/l_filename.mpg.txt instead of d/l_filename.TiVo.txt
> (Yes, I know I can rename each file, I've been doing that)
> 
> Problem#2: The recording duration in the metadata file is always 00:00.
> (Yes, I know I can hand edit each file, I've been doing that)
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> UPDATE: Just checked the release notes for kmttg and found this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> v0.6c (05/30/2009)
> ENHANCEMENTS
> Removed 'duration' field from metadata files as pyTivo won't use them anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> TRUE?
Click to expand...

I was able to confirm problem #1. If you only select metadata, and not decrypt, you get a d/l_filename.mpg.txt file.

I believe issue #2 was discusssed in this thread a few days ago.


----------



## moyekj

For #1 it's kind of pointless to generate metadata files for .TiVo files isn't it since they have embeded metadata anyway? Haven't tried it, but sending .TiVo files back to to Tivo via pyTivo does not need metadata file I would think.


----------



## wmcbrine

moyekj said:


> For #1 it's kind of pointless to generate metadata files for .TiVo files isn't it since they have embeded metadata anyway? Haven't tried it, but sending .TiVo files back to to Tivo via pyTivo does not need metadata file I would think.


Yes and no. When you pull a .TiVo file, the TiVo itself extracts the embedded metadata. However, before you actually pull it, when you're just viewing it in a pyTivo video share, pyTivo doesn't extract the metadata, so it doesn't display it. I'm working on changing that now, but in the meantime, it would sorta make sense to have metadata files for .TiVo files, yes.


----------



## ajayabb

A feature request would be to be able to use KmttG to push to PC from Tivo. Galleon utilizes a TTG feature which allows you to send your programming to your PC from the TIVO through HME. Just a thought. Great Program all the same!


----------



## shwru980r

I used kmttg to downloaded the incredibles movie that recorded on my tivo hd. The file is 16 gigabytes. How can I burn this file to a standard DVD?


----------



## moyekj

shwru980r said:


> I used kmttg to downloaded the incredibles movie that recorded on my tivo hd. The file is 16 gigabytes.  How can I burn this file to a standard DVD?


 That is a loaded question. First of all since it's HD it needs to be re-encoded to DVD compatible mpeg2 program format which will mean you lose a lot of quality. A single layer DVD fits around 4GB, a double layer around 8GB or so. Therefore you may want to consider if that's really what you want to do. You can already use pyTivo or streambaby to stream the movie back to your Tivo on demand without losing quality for example.

Once you decode the .TiVo file to .mpg there are many, many programs to do what you want. VideoRedo TVSuite is an example of a non-free solution to do it. There are several free ways of doing it as well but beyond the scope of this thread to go through all the details and different methods - Google is your friend.


----------



## bkdtv

ajayabb said:


> A feature request would be to be able to use KmttG to push to PC from Tivo. Galleon utilizes a TTG feature which allows you to send your programming to your PC from the TIVO through HME. Just a thought. Great Program all the same!


If a future version moves "Files" to a separate tab, I agree it would be a nice if we could select a compatible video file and click "send" to push it to a particular TiVo.

Eventually, you might enhance the "auto transfers" function to work in two directions, so one could automatically "send" (push) back recordings with commercials removed.


----------



## castlemoyle

Wow! This is a great application! Thank you Moyekj! Discovered it this morning and I've played with it and am having fun. Plus it doesn't (so far anyway) affect my DVR/net connections like Desktop 2.7.

I think I've seen an answer to my only question, but if I have a show unencoded to straight .mpg format, there's no reason to keep the .tivo file, right? And so I could convert all of my earlier .tivo files to .mpg and throw away the .tivo files.

Thanks again for a great project.

John


----------



## Yoav

castlemoyle said:


> Wow! This is a great application! Thank you Moyekj! Discovered it this morning and I've played with it and am having fun. Plus it doesn't (so far anyway) affect my DVR/net connections like Desktop 2.7.
> 
> I think I've seen an answer to my only question, but if I have a show unencoded to straight .mpg format, there's no reason to keep the .tivo file, right? And so I could convert all of my earlier .tivo files to .mpg and throw away the .tivo files.
> 
> Thanks again for a great project.
> 
> John


.tivo files also include some 'metadata' (information about the show, like airdate, actors, etc). You can ask kmttg to export that information in a text format so tools like pytivo can later use it when pushing the movie back to the tivo.

Or, if you don't much care for the extra information, then just convert .tivo->.mpg and throw away the .tivo files (as they are redundant, and not usable on other computers)


----------



## castlemoyle

Yoav said:


> .tivo files also include some 'metadata' (information about the show, like airdate, actors, etc). You can ask kmttg to export that information in a text format so tools like pytivo can later use it when pushing the movie back to the tivo.
> 
> Or, if you don't much care for the extra information, then just convert .tivo->.mpg and throw away the .tivo files (as they are redundant, and not usable on other computers)


I don't care about the metada (I don't think I do anyway...) I've been burning DVDs with the saved shows so I can watch them on ther road or in the office or wherever.

John
(Who just lost his connection between the dvr and the pc. yet again.)


----------



## Yoav

castlemoyle said:


> I don't care about the metada (I don't think I do anyway...) I've been burning DVDs with the saved shows so I can watch them on ther road or in the office or wherever.
> 
> John
> (Who just lost his connection between the dvr and the pc. yet again.)


yep for burning DVDs your definitely don't care about the metadata. The only time you'll care about the metadata is for when you send the videos BACK to the tivo in the future.


----------



## bkdtv

Moyeki,

Have you considered adding Streambaby as another autodownload, with a separate settings menu for that program?

For settings, you could allow the user to browse and add folders, set their tivo.com username and password for push, etc.


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv said:


> Moyeki,
> 
> Have you considered adding Streambaby as another autodownload, with a separate settings menu for that program?
> 
> For settings, you could allow the user to browse and add folders, set their tivo.com username and password for push, etc.


 You mean as an alternative to using pyTivo for auto pushes which was prototyped earlier in this thread? If that's what you mean:
* One main issue is I don't believe there is currently a mechanism to trigger a push in Streambaby outside of Streambaby itself via an http call.
* Also, I think pyTivo is a little more robust in checking video compatibility and for setting transcode preferences for incompatible video pushes.


----------



## stujac

Just curious; I used kmttg for the first time this weekend; took 8 1/2 hours to download, decode, encode, etc. an hour sd show. Is this usual? Worked fine though.


----------



## AudioNutz

stujac said:


> Just curious; I used kmttg for the first time this weekend; took 8 1/2 hours to download, decode, encode, etc. an hour sd show. Is this usual? Worked fine though.


No. Not from what I've seen.


----------



## stujac

I'll add that I went wireless with Verizon dsl. Maybe that was the reason.


----------



## bkdtv

stujac said:


> Just curious; I used kmttg for the first time this weekend; took 8 1/2 hours to download, decode, encode, etc. an hour sd show. Is this usual? Worked fine though.





stujac said:


> I'll add that I went wireless with Verizon dsl. Maybe that was the reason.


Encoding is heavily CPU dependent. Some recently x264 encode benchmark numbers from Anandtech.com:










In the above test, the one-hour 720p video would require 4.4 hours to encode with x264 on a P4 @ 3.46GHz, but only 55 minutes on a Core i7 @ 3.33GHz.


----------



## Yoav

stujac said:


> Just curious; I used kmttg for the first time this weekend; took 8 1/2 hours to download, decode, encode, etc. an hour sd show. Is this usual? Worked fine though.


Your question is very open-ended. 8.5 hours is pretty damn slow, but you didn't specify things like how fast your computer is, how fast your home network is, and what was your target encoding format.

If the 'download' part is the one that took very long, I would blame your home network and try to speed up the connection. An hour-long sd show should take no more than about an hour to download (assuming you have a tivo HD), and with a good connection should probably take about 30 minutes.

If the decode is slow, then you've got a bug going on. decode should be very fast.

If the encode is slow, then that's an issue with your computer's speed and the target format, and you need to tell us what you were converting to. Certainly for a moderately old computer, if you tried to upscale it to 1920x1080 and use h.264 mp4 encoding, 8.5 hours is definitely reasonable. But I suspect that was not what you were encoding to.


----------



## bkdtv

Every video I've encoded with the *ff_ipod_low_res* profile exhibits out-of-sync audio when used without QSfix.

The *hb_ipod* and *hb_iphone* profiles work fine, even without Qsfix.


----------



## moyekj

I just created a pyTivo_push wiki page summarizing how to use kmttg "custom" job to setup kmttg to push videos to series 3 tivos using pyTivo. This is based on discussions not long ago in this thread and is a good example of how to use kmttg "custom" job feature to do something useful.
(The wiki page contains a link to the python script used to do the push).


----------



## bkdtv

Moyekj,

Please consider renaming VRD QS Fix to "Stream Fix" or "Fix A/V Errors" and implement a freeware alternative to VideoRedo Quickstream Fix. You can do that with the mpeg2repair utility. The functionality won't be nearly as robust, but it will be sufficient to eliminate a significant percentage of A/V sync errors that would otherwise occur when encoding.

To do that, I believe you would need to first remux the MPG file into a TS, as that is the container required by Mpeg2Repair. You can remux MPG into TS using command line parameters with TsRemux.



Code:


TsRemux v.0.0.21.2
usage: tsremux input-file output-path [-a] [+b] [+m] [+c]
   -a: do not use async io (default on)
   +b: bypass audio alignment (default off)
   +m: trueHd to ac3 (default off)
   +c: keep console open when done (win2k)
   output extension controls processing:
       ts, m2ts, none for bluray directory

Mpeg2Repair doesn't have command line options, but there are at least two command line utilities to work around that. Here's one from this thread; it should be placed in the same folder with Mpeg2Repair, and there is only one argument needed, the input file. Another alternative is Mpeg2repairHelper, where you specify both the input and output file as parameters in quotes. These command line tools work by filling in all the appropriate fields in Mpeg2Repair.

I'm assuming that you would add these programs to the set of helper tools.


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv. I'm aware of those tools, but a few issues:
* Output of mpeg2repair is still in mpeg2 transport stream format which is not very convenient if mpeg2 is your stopping point (but is probably OK if followed by encoding step).
* One could add yet another free utility to mux from transport stream back to mpeg2 program stream, but seems like chances of introducing A/V sync issues after MPG->TS->mpeg2repair->TS->MPG are pretty high.
* mpeg2auto still brings up the GUI when it runs (not very nice/feasible if running in service mode)
* Windows only solution (but then again so is VideoRedo of course)


----------



## fyodor

Neat! I can't wait to try this out. FYI, I think that there's a typo in the header "to push files to your computer"

F



moyekj said:


> I just created a pyTivo_push wiki page summarizing how to use kmttg "custom" job to setup kmttg to push videos to series 3 tivos using pyTivo. This is based on discussions not long ago in this thread and is a good example of how to use kmttg "custom" job feature to do something useful.
> (The wiki page contains a link to the python script used to do the push).


----------



## bkdtv

moyeki,

I'm aware of those issues. But what's the alternative? Encode functionality just doesn't work for many people without some sort of stream fix.

*Without* VideoRedo installed, you could make that "Fix A/V Errors" option selectable *only* when "Encode" is selected, and not selectable under autotransfers (service mode?). That makes some sense anyway, because most A/V errors do not noticeably impact playback under Windows; they only come into play when encoding, where the result is out-of-sync audio or choppy video.

Might there be some way to hide the Mpeg2Repair GUI after the text is entered?


----------



## moyekj

fyodor said:


> Neat! I can't wait to try this out. FYI, I think that there's a typo in the header "to push files to your computer"
> 
> F


 Thanks, typo fixed.


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv said:


> moyeki,
> 
> I'm aware of those issues. But what's the alternative? Encode functionality just doesn't work for many people without some sort of stream fix.
> 
> *Without* VideoRedo installed, you could make that "Fix A/V Errors" option selectable *only* when "Encode" is selected, and not selectable under autotransfers (service mode). That makes some sense anyway, because most A/V errors do not noticeably impact playback under Windows; they only come into play when encoding, where the result is out-of-sync audio or choppy video.
> 
> Might there be some way to hide the Mpeg2Repair GUI after the text is entered?


Seems feasible to tie to encoding step when VRD is not available. You mentioned earlier using some ffmpeg encoding profiles without VRD QS Fix resulted in A/V problems. Can you confirm that running those sources through mpeg2repair and then ffmpeg indeed solves the problems?
(I've heard mixed reviews about mpeg2repair actually working, and the software is no longer being updated).


----------



## bkdtv

moyekj said:


> Can you confirm that running those sources through mpeg2repair and then ffmpeg indeed solves the problems? (I've heard mixed reviews about mpeg2repair actually working, and the software is no longer being updated).


Yes, it did.

I downloaded two 30min SD programs. When played in WMP and VLC, both MPGs were in sync. When the original MPG was re-encoded with *ff_ipod_low_res* and *ff_ipod_high_res* by kmttg, both exhibited audio that was 2-3 seconds out of sync.

I used tsremux to remux the original MPG into TS. Then I ran the TS files through mpeg2repair. After that, I renamed those files with the MPG extension so kmttg could see them. I encoded again with the same ffmpeg profile and the audio was in sync.

Note mpeg2repair will not fix time gaps, so I don't think it's a solution for the errors that are sometimes introduced by comcut. You would only use it on the original MPG (after TS remuxing).

Perhaps you should wait on this until I (and others) can do more testing to confirm this is a reliable fix. I pm'd the link to your previous message to a few people who asked me about this problem.

_Edit: I agree that mpeg2repair is a poor substitute for VideoRedo. VideoRedo will fix many problems that mpeg2repair will not, time gaps being one example._


----------



## moyekj

OK thanks. So in terms of coding the algorithm would be something like:

IF windows AND (NOT vrd) AND (encoding enabled) THEN "Fix A/V Errors" enabled

Then at run time:
IF ("Fix A/V Errors" enabled) THEN tsremux->mpeg2repair etc. would take the place of the normal VRD QS Fix job.


----------



## moyekj

Did some testing tonight with mpeg2repair. I found a three-minute replay episode of Rescue Me that without VRD QS Fix has a lot of timestamp issues. During encoding ffmpeg generates hundreds of these errors:
[mpeg @ 0x1042960]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=26782165, dts=26782166, size=9364

So I ran it through tsremux and then mpeg2repair and then ffmpeg and still see the errors at exactly same points in ts stream:
[mpegts @ 0x2db2960]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=26782165, dts=26782166, size=160
Playing back resulting mp4 encoding has gross A/V sync.

Ran the mpeg through VRD QS Fix instead and then same encoding and you guessed it: no ffmpeg timestamp error messages and perfect A/V sync in the resulting mp4 file.

So unfortunately mpeg2repair didn't seem to help at all from my brief testing.

If there is something free out there that works it would indeed be a very nice enhancement to deal with these issues. Wish VideoRedo offered a QS Fix only cheap version of their tool.

P.S. I ran the same broken timestamp mpeg through handbrake psp profile just to see what happened and the result was even worse than the ffmpeg encoding - broken up audio and jumpy video throughout.

These experiments to me always lead to the same conclusion: VideoRedo is really a must have tool if you do any kind of video processing... I have VRD QS Fix permanently enabled in my kmttg settings.


----------



## zabolots

moyekj said:


> These experiments to me always lead to the same conclusion: VideoRedo is really a must have tool if you do any kind of video processing...


Which version of VideoReDo do you suggest, Plus or TV Suite?


----------



## moyekj

zabolots said:


> Which version of VideoReDo do you suggest, Plus or TV Suite?


 I have no need for DVD authoring, so Plus is what I have. I'm using latest beta version of Plus which basically shares same code set as TV Suite minus the DVD authoring part.


----------



## moyekj

ProjectX looks like could be interesting solution for fixing mpeg2 files. It's a Java based solution which means not restricted to Windows only. It allows you to demux files via command line and is supposed to fix problems as it demuxes. It will demux video and audio to separate files, but that's not a problem since for encoding stage you can just use the separate audio and video files as inputs.

So the flow to fix and then encode would be something like:

java -jar ProjectX.jar -demux -out /output/dir file.mpg
ffmpeg -i file.m2v -i file.ac3 ..... file.mp4

I will try it out tonight on my trouble mpeg2 testcase to see if it works.


----------



## bkdtv

After more testing, mpeg2repair is not reliable. Even on the files I did earlier, the A/V still lost sync at a later point (I did only watched the beginning). Hopefully, ProjectX will do better.


----------



## bkdtv

Does anyone know of command line utilities to automatically import videos with metadata into (a) Windows Media Player, or (b) iTunes?

Several other GUI encoding tools, including TiVo Desktop Plus, have that feature.


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv said:


> After more testing, mpeg2repair is not reliable. Even on the files I did earlier, the A/V still lost sync at a later point (I did only watched the beginning). Hopefully, ProjectX will do better.


 Just logged into home and tried it out on my testcase - result was still pretty gross A/V sync problems even though ffmpeg did not spit out hundreds of warnings during the encode. So no go on this one either...


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv said:


> Does anyone know of command line utilities to automatically import videos with metadata into (a) Windows Media Player, or (b) iTunes?
> 
> Several other GUI encoding tools, including TiVo Desktop Plus, have that feature.


 By requests earlier in this thread I added AtomicParsley step that will run automatically following mp4 encoding step in kmttg to add metadata information from pyTivo metadata file to the mp4 file. So if you enabled "metadata" step along with "encode" you will see an "atomic" job will run following the encode. Then if you use "mediainfo" or some other utility you will see the metadata information that was added that presumably iTunes uses. (I don't have/use iTunes so can't verify it).
(NOTE: This only applies to mp4 or m4v containers)


----------



## KateS

speaking of metadata
I decrypted and transcoded a .tivo file to .mp4 last week using the existing ff_h264_high_rate profile on kmttg v0p6c. Had to leave town before I got a chance to check out the results. I'm back and ready to work on this over the weekend.

1. When I tried to open the file using QuickTime Player (Mac), I get the following error: "*The movie could not be opened. An invalid sample description was found in the movie.*" It won't import into iTunes (tried dropping it in and opening from within, neither work.) Haven't found any reference to similar errors. The text file opens ok. Any ideas?

2. I notice that *episode number and description* don't seem to be a part of the metadata file created (at least not part of the text file; not sure what's actually embedded in the .mp4 since I can't open it.) Is there any way I can add episode number and description to the metdata file generated, and then (if possible) include it in the .mp4 for importing into iTunes?? I sure miss that about TDM. Perhaps I'm doing something wrong?

3. Didn't have a chance to try adding -threads to my ffmpeg profile before leaving town. AudioNutz, I have a VH user license as well, and want to use -threads auto (rather than specifying a number.) Is there something I need to do within kmttg so it recognizes my VH license? (You mentioned you thought only the licensed VH works with -threads auto; otherwise it requires a number of threads to be specified)

In any case, perhaps I should get the existing ffmpeg profile working before "enhancing" it with my own added arguments!! hehe

cheers


----------



## moyekj

You can use mediainfo to see what metadata information is stored in the mp4 file.
As I mentioned above with kmttg configured with working AtomicParsley (included in Mac OS tools package) you need to have "metadata" and "encode" tasks both enabled. Then after encode task completes kmttg uses the information in the pyTivo .txt file to run AtomicParsley to add some of that information to the mp4 file.
If the pyTivo .txt file doesn't contain a description then that means there was no description available to begin with from the TiVo download or .TiVo file you started from. (In almost all cases I've seen there is some description available for most TiVo show downloads).


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv, OK I found something that worked to fix A/V sync issues after encode for my trouble mpeg testcase:

Run the source trouble mpeg through mencoder as follows:
mencoder INPUT -oac copy -ovc copy -of mpeg -mpegopts format=dvd:tsaf -vf harddup -o OUTPUT

Then take the OUTPUT mpeg generated by the above and run it through normal encode process.

I'd be curious to see if that fixes the issues for your trouble testcases as well.


----------



## AudioNutz

That actually fixes them on the Mac, the only trouble is if you actually use the cut mpg file like I do with pyTiVo to be fed back into your TiVo for watching at home.


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> That actually fixes them on the Mac, the only trouble is if you actually use the cut mpg file like I do with pyTiVo to be fed back into your TiVo for watching at home.


 Yes I think that filter makes the filtered mpeg file playback "choppy" on the TiVo from what I recall (probably because of timestamps at every I frame that dvd:tsaf introduces). Is that what you noticed?
I didn't try playback of the resulting "fixed" mp4 on Tivo yet to see if it also exhibits choppy playback. Playback on PC seems to be OK.

The intent here is to tie this to the encoding step if one doesn't have VideoRedo available. There would still be option to turn off the filter if you don't want it.


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> Yes I think that filter makes the filtered mpeg file playback "choppy" on the TiVo from what I recall (probably because of timestamps at every I frame that dvd:tsaf introduces). Is that what you noticed?
> I didn't try playback of the resulting "fixed" mp4 on Tivo yet to see if it also exhibits choppy playback. Playback on PC seems to be OK.


What I see is a little 1 second "pause" in the audio/video every once in a while in the _cut.mpg files. This is very clean in the encoded files. It's not at a regular interval, and it is not near a particular time (like by a commercial)



KateS said:


> ...Didn't have a chance to try adding -threads to my ffmpeg profile before leaving town. AudioNutz, I have a VH user license as well, and want to use -threads auto (rather than specifying a number.) Is there something I need to do within kmttg so it recognizes my VH license? (You mentioned you thought only the licensed VH works with -threads auto; otherwise it requires a number of threads to be specified)


Kate,
If you own a VH license, then there is a command line version of their ffmpeg utility buried in your system. Look for it here: "Macintosh HD > Library > Application Support > Techspansion > vh131ffmpeg"

You can direct KMTTG to look for FFMPEG in this binary file instead of in the KMTTG folder, or you can copy this binary file to your KMTTG folder and use it there. (If you remove it from this folder, then VH will probably no longer work, so you should copy it if you're going to use it in the KMTTG folder)

The argument that I use with my VH license looks like this:


Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
VisualHub engine, 320x240 vh131ffmpeg video

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD
<command>
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads auto -s 320x240 -aspect 320:240 -r 29.97 -vcodec h264 -g 150 -qmin 25 -b 560k -level 13 -loop 1 -sc_threshold 40 -partp4x4 1 -rc_eq blurCplx^(1-qComp) -refs 3 -qmax 51 -maxrate 700k -keyint_min 40 -async 50 -acodec libfaac -ar 48000 -ac 2 -ab 128k OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
mp4

If you "Cancel" something while VH GUI is doing an encode, you can steal the argument from your console log. (This is how I arrived at this argument)


----------



## bkdtv

moyekj said:


> bkdtv, OK I found something that worked to fix A/V sync issues after encode for my trouble mpeg testcase:
> 
> Run the source trouble mpeg through mencoder as follows:
> mencoder INPUT -oac copy -ovc copy -of mpeg -mpegopts format=dvd:tsaf -vf harddup -o OUTPUT
> 
> Then take the OUTPUT mpeg generated by the above and run it through normal encode process.
> 
> I'd be curious to see if that fixes the issues for your trouble testcases as well.


That eliminated the A/V sync issues for me. It's fast, too.

I would enable that ("Fix A/V Errors") by default for the encode step, when the user does not have VideoRedo.


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv said:


> That eliminated the A/V sync issues for me. It's fast, too.
> 
> I would enable that ("Fix A/V Errors") by default for the encode step, when the user does not have VideoRedo.


 Good to hear. So the plan is to rename "VRD QS Fix" to "Stream fix" and if VideoRedo is not configured then this option will automatically be enabled and turned on when "encode" is turned on. User can still turn it off if desired at that point. When "encode" is turned off the option will be disabled and turned off automatically. (i.e. it will be closely tied to encode job without VideoRedo configured).

Then at run time if this is enabled and VideoRedo is not configured it will run the job with name "streamfix" (instead of VideoRedo "qsfix").

I already have most of the above in place.

The great thing about this solution is mencoder is readily and freely available on all platforms (and already bundled with windows & Mac installation), so this fits in nicely.

I'm sure it's not nearly as robust as VideoRedo for fixing glitches, but it's certainly better than nothing at all.


----------



## bkdtv

Looks like I spoke too soon again. 

I'm still seeing A/V sync issues towards the end of recordings. More specifically, A/V sync become out of sync 16-25 minutes in on my Daily Show recordings.

Without mencoder, there are A/V sync issues throughout, so this is an improvement...


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv said:


> Looks like I spoke too soon again.
> 
> I'm still seeing A/V sync issues towards the end of recordings. More specifically, A/V sync become out of sync 16-25 minutes in on my Daily Show recordings.
> 
> Without mencoder, there are A/V sync issues throughout, so this is an improvement...


 16-25 minutes!!?? Wow even 16-25 seconds would be outrageous. I get annoyed if it's even off my half a second or so. By any chance are you enabling comskip/comcut steps as well? (If so please try without those steps enabled).


----------



## bkdtv

moyekj said:


> 16-25 minutes!!?? Wow even 16-25 seconds would be outrageous. I get annoyed if it's even off my half a second or so. By any chance are you enabling comskip/comcut steps as well? (If so please try without those steps enabled).


To clarify, the A/V loses sync by a 3-4 seconds at some point 16-25 minutes into the program. Once the A/V loses sync, it remains out of sync for the rest of the program.

_Edit: On the second episode of the Daily Show, A/V is out of sync by 15+ seconds by the end of the program._

I did not use the comcut or comskip steps.


----------



## moyekj

Sorry, I completely misread your post and now it's clear what you meant. My testcase was only 5 minutes long (which made it very easy/quick to try out different things to see what helped). I'll try some longer shows as well.
Out of curiosity, were these handbrake or ffmpeg encodings or both? (I used mostly ff_psp in my testing).


----------



## bkdtv

I'm using the ff_ipod_high_res setting.

Surely there must be a way to eliminate most A/V sync issues without VideoRedo TVSuite. Tomorrow, I think I'll ask around on Doom9.org, Videohelp, and/or Afterdawn.


----------



## moyekj

One more thing to check. Is the post-mencoder mpeg file also out of sync around the same points or is it the re-encoding that triggers the A/V sync issue?


----------



## bkdtv

moyekj said:


> One more thing to check. Is the post-mencoder mpeg file also out of sync around the same points or is it the re-encoding that triggers the A/V sync issue?


All files lost A/V sync on the same scene, although the timecodes are all different (ex: 19:39 for MP4 and 19:51 for the MPG).

In all cases, the original, unmodified MPG played in sync from start to finish.


----------



## moyekj

Just tried a 1 hour SD show and confirmed same problem. The post-mencoder file got way off sync after about 20 minutes through a 1 hour show. (Of course the mp4 file generated was way off too - though there is no point even trying the encode step if the source is already off).


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv, another thing to try. Forget about mencoder filter completely. Instead take an existing ffmpeg profile and add *-async 1* setting.
That worked for my 5 minute testcase. I don't have the longer 1hr testcase to try until tonight to see if it works for that one as well...


----------



## AudioNutz

Hmmm... I've been using *-async 50* in my profiles since day 1. I wonder if that's why I haven't seen this issue in my encoded files?


----------



## bkdtv

moyekj said:


> bkdtv, another thing to try. Forget about mencoder filter completely. Instead take an existing ffmpeg profile and add *-async 1* setting.
> That worked for my 5 minute testcase. I don't have the longer 1hr testcase to try until tonight to see if it works for that one as well...


Thanks, I'll give that a try in a few hours.



> Here's the description of -async from the ffmpeg documentation:
> 
> "Audio sync method. "Stretches/squeezes" the audio stream to match the timestamps, the parameter is the maximum samples per second by which the audio is changed. -async 1 is a special case where only the start of the audio stream is corrected without any later correction."
> 
> The async command fixed my sync problems. Generally, using -async 1 works well enough and is the least cpu-intensive choice. If you're still having sync problems, you can use something like -async 44100. Using something other than 1 allows ffmpeg to dynamically slow down or speed up the audio to make sure it syncs with the video.


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz that is interesting - I'm not sure that a setting of 50 makes any sense, but perhaps in your special version of ffmpeg the setting is not audio sampling rate.

bkdtv, so I say try -async 1 first and if there are still issues then give it an actual audio sampling rate number such as 44100 or 48000. (I don't know if it needs to be the same as the sampling rate of the audio stream or not but sounds like that is not necessary as the rate is adjusted to try and keep sync as needed). Sure sounds like giving a sampling rate number is more robust than using 1...

EDIT: The other issue is I don't think handbrake has anything equivalent (but that's a secondary issue at this point, and personally I try and use ffmpeg as much as possible anyway).


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> AudioNutz that is interesting - I'm not sure that a setting of 50 makes any sense, but perhaps in your special version of ffmpeg the setting is not audio sampling rate...


Correct. When I try the command *ffmpeg -h* I get:

*-async audio sync method*


----------



## bkdtv

moyekj said:


> AudioNutz that is interesting - I'm not sure that a setting of 50 makes any sense, but perhaps in your special version of ffmpeg the setting is not audio sampling rate.
> 
> bkdtv, so I say try -async 1 first and if there are still issues then give it an actual audio sampling rate number such as 44100 or 48000. (I don't know if it needs to be the same as the sampling rate of the audio stream or not but sounds like that is not necessary as the rate is adjusted to try and keep sync as needed). Sure sounds like giving a sampling rate number is more robust than using 1...


I modified *ff_ipod_high_res.enc* as follows:



Code:


FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -vcodec libxvid -async 1 -maxrate 2000k -qmin 3 -qmax 5 -bufsize 5096k -g 300 -acodec libfaac -s 640x480 -ab 128 -b 1500k -f mp4 OUTPUT

I encoded four videos (3 SD, 1 HD) and all were out of sync.

I'll try at 48000 next.


----------



## AudioNutz

That's really strange. If I want to do audio sampling rate, I use *-ar 48000*


----------



## bkdtv

I just tried encodes with -async 50 and -async 48000. With every video, ffmpeg crashed and exited within seconds of starting the encode.


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv said:


> I just tried encodes with -async 50 and -async 48000. With every video, ffmpeg crashed and exited within seconds of starting the encode.


 Happened to me on windows too. I compiled a new version on linux and it worked fine. I downloaded this windows ffmpeg 0.5 binary and it seems to work without crashing, so try this one:
http://download.videohelp.com/download/ffmpeg-0.5.7z
EDIT: Scratch that, that version crashed for me just now...
Maybe I'll try and build a windows version from scratch from latest source to see if that solves it...


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv, FYI the streambaby windows ffmpeg doesn't crash when using -async 48000 so probably easiest thing for now is just use that (you will need to copy the accompanying .dll files if you copy it over to kmttg ffmpeg folder).


----------



## bkdtv

moyekj said:


> bkdtv, FYI the streambaby windows ffmpeg doesn't crash when using -async 48000 so probably easiest thing for now is just use that (you will need to copy the accompanying .dll files if you copy it over to kmttg ffmpeg folder).


That runs for me without crashing (as do the latest ffmpeg builds on the pyTiVo forums), but I haven't been able to get usable audio. I just get a high pitched noise during playback in both WMP and VLC.

I noticed the kmttg encodes two programs at once, rather than finishing one before proceeding to the next. Both encodes specify -threads 2. Is that intended?

With the latest version of Java32 installed, I sometimes see the following error when I add a File and then select it in kmttg. This usually happens after I've already sorted the TiVo program listing by a certain column, such as channel.



> java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 1
> at org.jdesktop.swingx.decorator.ShuttleSorter.mapTowardModel(Unknown Source)
> at org.jdesktop.swingx.decorator.Filter.convertRowIndexToModel(Unknown Source)
> at org.jdesktop.swingx.decorator.FilterPipeline.convertRowIndexToModel(Unknown Source)
> at org.jdesktop.swingx.decorator.SelectionMapper.convertToModel(Unknown Source)
> at org.jdesktop.swingx.decorator.SelectionMapper.updateFromViewSelectionChanged(Unknown Source)
> at org.jdesktop.swingx.decorator.SelectionMapper$2.valueChanged(Unknown Source)
> at javax.swing.DefaultListSelectionModel.fireValueChanged(Unknown Source)
> at javax.swing.DefaultListSelectionModel.fireValueChanged(Unknown Source)
> at javax.swing.DefaultListSelectionModel.setValueIsAdjusting(Unknown Source)
> at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicTableUI$Handler.setValueIsAdjusting(Unknown Source)
> at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicTableUI$Handler.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.AWTEventMulticaster.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
> at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## moyekj

Those are configurable settings in kmttg:
*active job limit* specifies how many CPU intensive jobs to allow to run at a time (defaults to 2). Hence if you only want to allow 1 CPU intensive job at a time change it to 1.
*encoding cpu cores* controls how many cores to use for encoding. You probably have both set to 2.

-async 48000 also gives me squeaky audio (must be adjusting the rate too much). I am trying -async 1 on my 1hr mpeg right now so will see how that goes - based on what you are posting it probably won't work...

I haven't seen that swingx decorator exception but I think AudioNutz has seen that before as well. The exception is not being caused by kmttg code directly (you would see .java file names and line numbers in the exception trace if so), so I can't trace the origin of the problem. If it seems harmless enough and doesn't affect operation from that point on I guess just ignore it.


----------



## bkdtv

That's odd....Using the same settings, an encoding of a program from HISI was fine. Both both episodes of The Daily Show had squeaky audio.


----------



## moyekj

Interesting result with -async 1:
The A/V sync was preserved throughout in the resulting mp4 file. However:
* 1 hr program became 1hr, 9 minutes long 
* Audio was often a little distorted and video sometimes a little slow-motioned.
I think what's happening is there are wrong timestamps in the streams and ffmpeg is doing its best to honor them.
I may try 1 more combination of mencoder filter (to clean up the timestamps) followed by ffmpeg with -async 1 (to try and sync correctly from start), but I don't expect that to be any better...


----------



## bkdtv

moyekj said:


> Those are configurable settings in kmttg:
> *active job limit* specifies how many CPU intensive jobs to allow to run at a time (defaults to 2). Hence if you only want to allow 1 CPU intensive job at a time change it to 1.


I left it at two because I wanted the ability to download from two different TiVos and/or download and encode at the same time. If I change "active job limit" to 1, will it change that? Downloads require a trivial amount of system resources, so I don't think they should be thrown in with processor and I/O intensive tasks like encoding and streamfix.

You might detect the number of available physical cores and set default encode (and/or post process) behavior based on that. A quick search suggests that the Runtime.getRuntime().availableProcessors() command will display the number of available cores. If the user has two physical cores available, the default for "encoding cpu cores" would be two, and the "active job limit" for encodes (and other cpu-intensive tasks?) would be one.


----------



## scsiguy72

When I install and run KMTTG the interface opens correctly and tries to download the helper files in kmttg_win32_tools_v0p5m.zip. It downloads but when it tries to open I get the following error:

Downloading file:

http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/kmttg_win32_tools_v0p5m.zip

...
Download completed successfully
error in opening zip file

When I try to open the zip file manually I get "Can not open file: it does not appear to be a vaild Archive"

Am I doing something wrong or is the file corrupt? I tried 4 times.

Can i download kmttg_win32_tools_v0p5m.zip somewhere else and manually install the files? If so do they just go in the kmttg installation directory?


----------



## bkdtv

scsiguy72 said:


> Can i download kmttg_win32_tools_v0p5m.zip somewhere else and manually install the files? If so do they just go in the kmttg installation directory?


You can get it here:

http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/downloads/list


----------



## bkdtv

Moyeki,

Do you have any problems selecting your TiVo(s) in kmttg with the new JRE v6.14 installed?


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv said:


> I left it at two because I wanted the ability to download from two different TiVos and/or download and encode at the same time. If I change "active job limit" to 1, will it change that? Downloads require a trivial amount of system resources, so I don't think they should be thrown in with processor and I/O intensive tasks like encoding and streamfix.


 That's why the setting is called *active* job limit - it applies to CPU intensive jobs only. Metadata & Downloads are not CPU intensive but the rest of the tasks are considered CPU intensive.
For Metadata & Downloads the only restriction is 1 at a time per Tivo (so for example if you have 3 Tivos all 3 downloads can happen at same time), so the active job limit setting has no effect on those jobs.


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv said:


> Moyeki,
> 
> Do you have any problems selecting your TiVo(s) in kmttg with the new JRE v6.14 installed?


 Just tried it on my Vista 64 system and no problems with either v0p6d or current development version. Here's the java version info (I downloaded from your link):
C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin>java -version
java version "1.6.0_14"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_14-b08)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 14.0-b16, mixed mode, sharing)


----------



## scsiguy72

bkdtv said:


> You can get it here:
> 
> http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/downloads/list


That is where the program pulls the download from. It is the same place I have tried 4 times already. I downloaded it again this morning and it still will not open. I get the same error the Zip file is saying it's Corrupt.

I even tried 2 differant Unzip programs. As a test I downloaded one of the other zip files from the same site and I am able to unzip it.

Can anyone else download and unzip this file? If so then the problem is on my end, but I have never had a problem with zip files before.


----------



## bkdtv

scsiguy72 said:


> That is where the program pulls the download from. It is the same place I have tried 4 times already. I downloaded it again this morning and it still will not open. I get the same error the Zip file is saying it's Corrupt.
> 
> I even tried 2 differant Unzip programs. As a test I downloaded one of the other zip files from the same site and I am able to unzip it.


You might try clearing your browser's cache. It sounds like maybe you've got a corrupted copy in your cache that the browser is grabbing each time.

I tried the file with two different web browsers after you made the post, and both unzipped fine.


----------



## bkdtv

moyekj said:


> That's why the setting is called *active* job limit - it applies to CPU intensive jobs only. Metadata & Downloads are not CPU intensive but the rest of the tasks are considered CPU intensive.
> For Metadata & Downloads the only restriction is 1 at a time per Tivo (so for example if you have 3 Tivos all 3 downloads can happen at same time), so the active job limit setting has no effect on those jobs.


Thanks for the clarification.

In that case, you might consider setting the default value for "active job limit" at 1, and then set the default value for "encoding cpu cores" based on Runtime.getRuntime().availableProcessors() .


----------



## scsiguy72

OK thanks. I did flush my cache on IE and emptied my temp files too. I deleted the zip each time gbefore I d/led a new one. But if you can D/L and unzip it, then it must me on my end.

I will try and pull it down on my laptop and see if Ican get it that way.

Thanks


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> In that case, you might consider setting the default value for "active job limit" at 1, and then set the default value for "encoding cpu cores" based on Runtime.getRuntime().availableProcessors() .


 Looking at the code there actually is a bug in released version right now. The setting is:
IF active_jobs >= active_job_limit THEN no more active jobs
It should be > instead of >=
(So with released version you have to have active job limit set to at least 2 to be able to do 2 things at a time)
I've made the correction and implemented your defaults suggestion in development version.


----------



## fixxit

AudioNutz said:


> What happens when you put these in "Stored User Names and Passwords"?
> What happens if the password for LocalService is the same as yours?
> Can you run the service as your user account?


Hmm.... that could work. Do you know if it's possible to log in as LocalService? If so I should be able to set the password there. I don't see LocalService as a user in the "User Accounts" widget in the control panel. Because of that I can't change its password to match mine either. Ideas?

I tried running kmttg as my account instead of LocalService but it wouldn't run at all.

Thanks for the pointers - it feels like I'm getting close.


----------



## camnito

Hi,

I'm trying to use the pyTivo push.py custom script to automatically send the re-encoded files back to my TiVo, and I get the following error from pyTiVo:

2009-06-15 15:53:39,894 INFO pyTivo: 127.0.0.1 [15/Jun/2009 15:53:39] code 400, message Bad request syntax ('GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Push&Container=kmttg&File=/South%20Park%20-%20A%20Ladder%20to%20Heaven.mp4&tsn=Family Room HTTP/1.1')
2009-06-15 15:53:39,894 INFO pyTivo: 127.0.0.1 [15/Jun/2009 15:53:39] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Push&Container=kmttg&File=/South%20Park%20-%20A%20Ladder%20to%20Heaven.mp4&tsn=Family Room HTTP/1.1" 400 -

I tried reverting the push.py script back to the original suggested version by removing the urllib2.quote(...) argument from the "file" variable, but that didn't solve the problem either. As someone else reported earlier in this thread, the manual push command from pyTiVo uses "+" signs for spaces instead of the HTTP "%20" space designator.

I would appreciate your help with solving this problem.

Thanks,

Cam

PS. I am using the March 2009 version of wmcbrine branch of pyTiVo. I tried to use the latest wmcbrine.git version referenced in the push.py wiki, but couldn't figure out how to install that over my existing version of pyTiVo. I tried copy/replace the files/folders in Windows, but had all kinds of issues, so I went back to 3/2009 version. Thanks. Cam.


----------



## moyekj

camnito said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to use the pyTivo push.py custom script to automatically send the re-encoded files back to my TiVo, and I get the following error from pyTiVo:
> 
> 2009-06-15 15:53:39,894 INFO pyTivo: 127.0.0.1 [15/Jun/2009 15:53:39] code 400, message Bad request syntax ('GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Push&Container=kmttg&File=/South%20Park%20-%20A%20Ladder%20to%20Heaven.mp4&tsn=Family Room HTTP/1.1')
> 2009-06-15 15:53:39,894 INFO pyTivo: 127.0.0.1 [15/Jun/2009 15:53:39] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Push&Container=kmttg&File=/South%20Park%20-%20A%20Ladder%20to%20Heaven.mp4&tsn=Family Room HTTP/1.1" 400 -
> 
> I tried reverting the push.py script back to the original suggested version by removing the urllib2.quote(...) argument from the "file" variable, but that didn't solve the problem either. As someone else reported earlier in this thread, the manual push command from pyTiVo uses "+" signs for spaces instead of the HTTP "%20" space designator.
> 
> I would appreciate your help with solving this problem.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Cam
> 
> PS. I am using the March 2009 version of wmcbrine branch of pyTiVo. I tried to use the latest wmcbrine.git version referenced in the push.py wiki, but couldn't figure out how to install that over my existing version of pyTiVo. I tried copy/replace the files/folders in Windows, but had all kinds of issues, so I went back to 3/2009 version. Thanks. Cam.


The problem is most likely the space in "Family Room". In the push.py script try setting the tivo name to "Family%20Room" instead to see if that works.


----------



## camnito

moyekj,

I was wondering if there is a way to pause/resume a download/decrypt/QSF/Ad Detect/Ad Cut/Encode/Custom (push.py) thread in the middle of the Ad Detect/Ad Cut phase to manually verify the commercial cuts in VRD and modify the VPrj file. I've found that VRD and Comskip are pretty error-prone, and it would be great if I could verify the cut scenes before the ad cut execution step.

I have tried to breakup the steps into two separate jobs, one for download/decrypt/QSF/Ad Detect and then a new job through the "FILES" for Ad Cut/Encode/Custom job, but obviously that's not as slick as a Pause/Resume function.

Thanks for the great work, and sorry about getting too greedy...

Regards,

Cam


----------



## camnito

moyekj said:


> The problem is most likely the space in "Family Room". In the push.py script try setting the tivo name to "Family%20Room" instead to see if that works.


moyekj,

Thanks for the quick reply. I tried your suggestion and got the following error in KMTTG:

Traceback (most recent call last):
File "c:\meTiVo\kmttgj\push.py", line 28, in <module>
sys.stderr.write("ERROR : " + e)
TypeError: cannot concatenate 'str' and 'HTTPError' objects


----------



## moyekj

camnito said:


> moyekj,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. I tried your suggestion and got the following error in KMTTG:
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> File "c:\meTiVo\kmttgj\push.py", line 28, in <module>
> sys.stderr.write("ERROR : " + e)
> TypeError: cannot concatenate 'str' and 'HTTPError' objects


OK, try this instead in push.py script:
tivo = urllib2.quote("Living Room")


----------



## camnito

moyekj said:


> OK, try this instead in push.py script:
> tivo = urllib2.quote("Living Room")


Actually, I figured out what I was doing wrong: my container is not "kmttg", it is "My Videos" per the default pyTiVo configuration.

I like your urllib2.quote function better than manually adding the %20 though, so I changed the url in the push.py script to:

url = "http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=Push&Container=" + urllib2.quote(container) + "&File=/" + file + "&tsn=" + urllib2.quote(tivo)

Thanks so much for your help. You may want to modify the push.py Wiki to explain the "container" setting for other folks.

Regards,

Cam


----------



## moyekj

I updated the push.py script and the Wiki documentation to further emphasize the point that the container name in the script and in your pyTivo setup have to match.


----------



## moyekj

camnito said:


> moyekj,
> 
> I was wondering if there is a way to pause/resume a download/decrypt/QSF/Ad Detect/Ad Cut/Encode/Custom (push.py) thread in the middle of the Ad Detect/Ad Cut phase to manually verify the commercial cuts in VRD and modify the VPrj file. I've found that VRD and Comskip are pretty error-prone, and it would be great if I could verify the cut scenes before the ad cut execution step.
> 
> I have tried to breakup the steps into two separate jobs, one for download/decrypt/QSF/Ad Detect and then a new job through the "FILES" for Ad Cut/Encode/Custom job, but obviously that's not as slick as a Pause/Resume function.
> 
> Thanks for the great work, and sorry about getting too greedy...
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Cam


 One possibility is to have an option where following Ad Detect kmttg opens up VRD in GUI mode using the .VPrj file with the detected cuts. Then you can modify the cuts as needed and as soon as you are done and close the GUI kmttg will continue. I'm not 100% sure that can be implemented but is that the kind of thing you are looking for?


----------



## Icarus

That's sort of what TVAP does.

I'm ok with the 2-step process, I like the batch processing model, but maybe I did something wrong, but when you run the custom script as part of the 2nd half of the batch (ad-cut, encode, custom), the metaFile argument is wrong.

It ends up substituted as *.m4v.txt in the encodefile directory instead of *.mpg.txt in the mpg directory, which is where it was left from the first part of the batch processing.

I'm hoping that using [mpegFile].txt will work around that.

-David


----------



## moyekj

Icarus said:


> That's sort of what TVAP does.
> 
> I'm ok with the 2-step process, I like the batch processing model, but maybe I did something wrong, but when you run the custom script as part of the 2nd half of the batch (ad-cut, encode, custom), the metaFile argument is wrong.
> 
> It ends up substituted as *.m4v.txt in the encodefile directory instead of *.mpg.txt in the mpg directory, which is where it was left from the first part of the batch processing.
> 
> I'm hoping that using [mpegFile].txt will work around that.
> 
> -David


 I assume you are breaking things up into 2 steps. In step 1 you have metadata turned on but not encode, thus metaFile is set to .mpg.txt. In step 2 you then have encode and custom enabled so the assumption will be by default that metaFile will be the (encoded file extension).txt. i.e. The assumptions are all built around running everything as 1 step.
In any case yes I think [mpegFile].txt should work for that scenario.


----------



## moyekj

Well looks like AudioNutz had the right setting all along with *-async 50* option for ffmpeg. I still don't have a Windows version that generates proper AAC audio with this option set to anything but 1. However, I tried encoding both my short and long trouble testcases on Linux today with a fairly new ffmpeg I built from source and now both testcases ended up perfectly in sync when using the -async 50 option, and the sound is not distorted in any way.

So I think it's just a question of building a new windows version from source which I will attempt later today.
(NOTE: Neither the pyTivo or streambaby ffmpeg Windows binaries generate proper AAC audio either last I tried so it could well be some issue with windows builds)


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> Well looks like AudioNutz had the right setting all along with *-async 50* option for ffmpeg...


I wish I could take credit...  Since I used VH before switching to kmttg, I simply continued to use the same arguments that their GUI used.

Out of curiousity, do you know what the -async 50 means?


----------



## bkdtv

moyekj said:


> Well looks like AudioNutz had the right setting all along with *-async 50* option for ffmpeg. I still don't have a Windows version that generates proper AAC audio with this option set to anything but 1. However, I tried encoding both my short and long trouble testcases on Linux today with a fairly new ffmpeg I built from source and now both testcases ended up perfectly in sync when using the -async 50 option, and the sound is not distorted in any way.
> 
> So I think it's just a question of building a new windows version from source which I will attempt later today.
> (NOTE: Neither the pyTivo or streambaby ffmpeg Windows binaries generate proper AAC audio either last I tried so it could well be some issue with windows builds)


Good news about Linux, at least.

I still can't believe there isn't more discussion about this problem with ffmpeg on Windows. I guess there just aren't many cross platform programs with built-in encoding?


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> I wish I could take credit...  Since I used VH before switching to kmttg, I simply continued to use the same arguments that their GUI used.
> 
> Out of curiousity, do you know what the -async 50 means?


 I think it just means to allow ffmpeg to vary the audio rate up to a maximum of 50 Hz to stay in sync with video. (Otherwise a fixed rate audio is used in which case it could be that A/V sync can get worse and worse during playback as sync drifts further apart). -async 1 is a special case that would only allow fixing sync right at the start so would only work for cases when there is a constant A/V shift all the way through (or would be enough to fix short clips but not longer clips where the drift eventually becomes noticeable).


----------



## moyekj

Building faac library from source on windows is turning out to be problematic - I'm not too surprised that aac encoding seems to be broken in various ffmpeg windows binaries I have tried lately as depending on how the source is "fixed" to compile on windows it may cause issues...


----------



## bkdtv

If there is no solution for the aac encoding in ffmpeg under Windows, could you encode audio with another program and remux A/V as a last step?

You could use ac3to (wiki) in conjunction with the free Nero AAC codec (direct download link). MeGUI uses eac3to and Nero AAC with excellent results.


----------



## moyekj

I got faac-1.26 library to compile on windows now (faac-1.28 had too many nagging issues making it difficult to compile). Still several libraries to go before I can attempt ffmpeg build itself...


----------



## AudioNutz

I don't suppose you boys would consider getting a Mac, and calling it done?


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> I don't suppose you boys would consider getting a Mac, and calling it done?


 It turns out it was a pseudo false alarm. With the particular linux version of ffmpeg, ff_psp profile works great for both my testscases. However I tried 3 other profiles (with AAC & AC3 audio) and those ended up out of sync even for the short 5 minute testcase.

So while the particular ffmpeg binary does make some difference it doesn't look like -async 50 is a cure all anyway... I'm pretty sure on the Mac the issues would be there too. The problem is the source mpeg2. You may be lucky that you are not getting bad sources to begin with which is why you never had a problem, and in some cases -async 50 may be helping you as well. For me it looks like SD sources from FX are problematic while HD sources from the big 4 networks are fine...

P.S. The ultimate fix to these problems is VideoRedo which I do have and is only available for Windows - I'm looking for a solution for those that don't have it, but I think I've spent too much time on that already without getting anywhere...


----------



## AudioNutz

Is there a particular show that I has this sync issue regularly? I'll give it a shot.


----------



## moyekj

"Rescue Me" on FX SD and "The O'Reilly Factor" on FNC SD for me. But it's likely very provider specific. I have a short 5 min clip of 116MB that has A/V sync issues for certain ffmpeg encoding profiles that perhaps I can upload somewhere. (Google code only allows <100MB uploads so can't put it there).

In all cases running them through VRD QS Fix has fixed them and resulting encodes were fine. Note that I've only been recently finding/generating problem testcases as I always have VRD QS fix enabled for my purposes so do not have these issues.


----------



## AudioNutz

SD=*S*tandard *D*efinition, right? (I've only got series 2 devices, so I don't know all the fancy jargon)

You should still have access to throw it at my FTP server.

EDIT: Let me know if your password doesn't work, and I'll send you a new one.


----------



## moyekj

Aha, Series 2 devices only explains a lot. For Series 2 Tivo is encoding from analog recordings in a very controlled manner, so mpeg2 defects should not be present. For Series 3 devices with cable cards recording from digital channels there is no encoding happening and you are at the mercy of any defects that develop in the digital transmissions. So it's no wonder you've never seen the problem.


----------



## AudioNutz

I'll still run an encode if you throw a file at my FTP site.


----------



## bkdtv

The Daily Show on Comedy Central is another program where I see A/V sync issues (with no VideoRedo). Sometimes the audio doesn't get out-of-sync for 15-20 minutes, so you need to check the end and not just the beginning.


----------



## camnito

moyekj said:


> One possibility is to have an option where following Ad Detect kmttg opens up VRD in GUI mode using the .VPrj file with the detected cuts. Then you can modify the cuts as needed and as soon as you are done and close the GUI kmttg will continue. I'm not 100% sure that can be implemented but is that the kind of thing you are looking for?


That's right. And for the record, I did get the idea from TVAP. I agree that during batch and auto-download mode, it is better to go with the two-step process outlined earlier, but it would also be cool to allow the pause/resume when working with a single show.


----------



## moyekj

camnito said:


> That's right. And for the record, I did get the idea from TVAP. I agree that during batch and auto-download mode, it is better to go with the two-step process outlined earlier, but it would also be cool to allow the pause/resume when working with a single show.


 OK, this was a pretty easy integration already added in development version. There is now an extra config boolean option "Use VideoRedo GUI to review commercials" that if set will start VideoRedo GUI following commercial detection job using the .VPrj file where you can review/adjust edits visually as desired. Then as soon as you close the VideoRedo GUI the next job in the pipe (normally would be the commercial cut job) will proceed.
NOTE: I configured it only to work if you are in GUI mode, not auto transfers mode since obviously you wouldn't want the GUI coming up in service mode anyway.


----------



## camnito

moyekj said:


> OK, this was a pretty easy integration already added in development version. There is now an extra config boolean option "Use VideoRedo GUI to review commercials" that if set will start VideoRedo GUI following commercial detection job using the .VPrj file where you can review/adjust edits visually as desired. Then as soon as you close the VideoRedo GUI the next job in the pipe (normally would be the commercial cut job) will proceed.
> NOTE: I configured it only to work if you are in GUI mode, not auto transfers mode since obviously you wouldn't want the GUI coming up in service mode anyway.


Wow, that was fast! I would gladly help test it if you wish. How do I get a hold of the dev version? I looked on the code page and didn't see it.

Thanks,

Cam


----------



## Icarus

moyekj said:


> OK, this was a pretty easy integration already added in development version. There is now an extra config boolean option "Use VideoRedo GUI to review commercials" that if set will start VideoRedo GUI following commercial detection job using the .VPrj file where you can review/adjust edits visually as desired. Then as soon as you close the VideoRedo GUI the next job in the pipe (normally would be the commercial cut job) will proceed.


Just to clarify, with this new mode enabled, the next job will still be the commercial cut job, correct?

During manual review, we just update the project (VPrj) with the possibly modified cuts.

-David


----------



## moyekj

Icarus said:


> Just to clarify, with this new mode enabled, the next job will still be the commercial cut job, correct?
> 
> During manual review, we just update the project (VPrj) with the possibly modified cuts.
> 
> -David


Yes, if you have Ad Cut enabled then as soon as you close VideoRedo GUI then the Ad Cut job will kick in (plus any other jobs enabled after Ad Detect).
i.e. The point is to pause following commercial detection and bring up VideoRedo GUI to give you a chance to visually inspect/correct detected commercials and then continue on as normal with possibly corrected cut points once VideoRedo GUI is closed.


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv, AudioNutz and I have been privately working on the ffmpeg A/V sync issues for bad mpeg files. It looks like ffmpeg versions around February 2008 or earlier have much better behavior for A/V sync issues. For example, try the ffmpeg in this older kmttg tools package AND add -async 50 option. For me that results in perfect A/V sync and no audio distortion for both my short & long testcases with the ipod profiles and a few others.
However that earlier version has problems as well:
* AC3 support in MP4 is not there so the h264 & tivo profiles do not work.
* That ffmpeg crashes with xbox360 & ps3 profiles

In any case would be interesting to see your results using that version AND -async 50 option.


----------



## AudioNutz

Kevin,
Have you thought about reporting this issue to the folks that work on ffmpeg? Maybe this is a simple fix, since it once worked in 2008?


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> Kevin,
> Have you thought about reporting this issue to the folks that work on ffmpeg? Maybe this is a simple fix, since it once worked in 2008?


 The reason I hesitate to do that is because I know if I clean up the source mpeg with VideoRedo QS Fix first then there are no issues even when using latest ffmpeg builds, so really it's more the faulty mpeg files that are to blame. Note that handbrake also has many issues with these faulty mpeg files as does mencoder, so it's not purely an ffmpeg issue. All 3 of those binaries share similar base libraries and so that's not too surprising, but in all cases fixing the source mpeg file solves the problem.


----------



## AudioNutz

It was just a thought. I compiled the latest ffmpeg, and I'm getting the same sync issues.

I tried to compile a build from Feb of last year, and it wouldn't compile.


----------



## bkdtv

moyekj said:


> bkdtv, AudioNutz and I have been privately working on the ffmpeg A/V sync issues for bad mpeg files. It looks like ffmpeg versions around February 2008 or earlier have much better behavior for A/V sync issues. For example, try the ffmpeg in this older kmttg tools package AND add -async 50 option. For me that results in perfect A/V sync and no audio distortion for both my short & long testcases with the ipod profiles and a few others.
> However that earlier version has problems as well:
> * AC3 support in MP4 is not there so the h264 & tivo profiles do not work.
> * That ffmpeg crashes with xbox360 & ps3 profiles
> 
> In any case would be interesting to see your results using that version AND -async 50 option.


The older version cleared up A/V sync on three of my four SD recordings, but it did not do the same for the recording from Comedy Central. The Comedy Central recording exhibits high-pitched sqeaks and horrible stutter, making the audio track useless.

That may be as good as we're going to get for now. Are you able to include both versions of ffmpeg, and use the newer version for the other profiles? And will you always use the latest version when the user has VideoRedo installed and Quickstream checked?

Fyi the last version you gave me still tries to encode two videos at once with jobs set to 1.


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv said:


> The older version cleared up A/V sync on three of my four SD recordings, but it did not do the same for the recording from Comedy Central. The Comedy Central recording exhibits high-pitched sqeaks and horrible stutter, making the audio track useless.
> 
> That may be as good as we're going to get for now. Are you able to include both versions of ffmpeg, and use the newer version for the other profiles? And will you always use the latest version when the user has VideoRedo installed and Quickstream checked?


 Ideally I'd like to find one version that works with all encoding profiles and add -async 50 to all the ffmpeg profiles. If there is such a "magic" version then it would be good for the Mac OSX tool set to be updated to that version as well.

NOTE: To complicate matters more there is some GPL issue with libfaac now such that building ffmpeg with AAC support enabled and distributing freely under GPL license is no longer allowed. I think ffmpeg developers are working on their own AAC library but for now latest builds of ffmpeg cannot include AAC support and be distributed - one can build it for personal use only...



> Fyi the last version you gave me still tries to encode two videos at once with jobs set to 1.


 OK thanks, I'll look into it.


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> Ideally I'd like to find one version that works with all encoding profiles and add -async 50 to all the ffmpeg profiles. If there is such a "magic" version then it would be good for the Mac OSX tool set to be updated to that version as well...


I'm still looking, but I'll need to set it aside soon for the weekend. The magic bullet (For Mac) seems to be the ffmpeg that's in the Mac tools package, except for those few episodes that you're having trouble with. In those cases, a comskip/comcut irons it out... Every time... Then jkust use any old argument that you like.

The other thing that seems to work 100% of the time is when I use my VisualHub binary with an ffmpeg style argument. Then it works 100% of the time, without sync issues, and without doing the comskip/comcut.

I would be happy to try any suggestions.


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> I'm still looking, but I'll need to set it aside soon for the weekend. The magic bullet (For Mac) seems to be the ffmpeg that's in the Mac tools package, except for those few episodes that you're having trouble with. In those cases, a comskip/comcut irons it out... Every time... Then jkust use any old argument that you like.


 mencoder (used in comcut step) works to fix that short 5 minute one but not for my longer 1 hour case or bdktv's testcases so is not a cure all.

I think I'm officially giving up on looking for the cure all ffmpeg. I've tried about 15 different versions from 2007 to present and none of them are the "magic bullet". As mentioned the older ones are better at preserving A/V sync for broken mpegs but lack support for AC3 in mpeg4 and crash with a couple of profiles. The newer ones distort audio. Note that in all cases once VideoRedo is used to clean up the broken mpegs then all ffmpeg versions I tried worked fine.

NOTE: handbrake also can't handle these broken mpegs properly without first fixing with VideoRedo as well.

So VideoRedo remains as the sole silver bullet fix all and well worth every penny of $50 for Plus version.


----------



## bkdtv

These mockups might give you some ideas.....

Current release version









Pictured updated to reflect current version.

Mockups

In all shots, highlighting is used in the list to indicate which recordings are already queued.
















In second shot, the timer under status is estimated time remaining.
















In second shot, the timer under status is estimated time remaining.
















In second shot, the timer under status is estimated time remaining.










Mockups based on unreleased v0p6e version.

I think I first two shots are the most intuitive. I really like the refresh button and the capacity info, but adding that extra line of info right below the tab and job options makes the UI seem a little cluttered. That TiVo capacity info could be moved to a status bar at the bottom, but I wonder how it would look/work to have a small square refresh button as part of the tab, perhaps with a ( ) type graphic.


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> mencoder (used in comcut step) works to fix that short 5 minute one but not for my longer 1 hour case or bdktv's testcases so is not a cure all.
> 
> I think I'm officially giving up on looking for the cure all ffmpeg. I've tried about 15 different versions from 2007 to present and none of them are the "magic bullet". As mentioned the older ones are better at preserving A/V sync for broken mpegs but lack support for AC3 in mpeg4 and crash with a couple of profiles. The newer ones distort audio. Note that in all cases once VideoRedo is used to clean up the broken mpegs then all ffmpeg versions I tried worked fine...


I just thought of an idea. You're basically using the "copy" feature in mencoder (when comcuting) that fixes up the audio/video so that ffmpeg can encode without any glitches. What about this:

1. When no comcut is happening, build in a ffmpeg step that does *-vcodec copy* and *-acodec copy* and then does the encode on the resulting file. I know it's a 2-pass operation, but the 1st step should be quick.

or...

2. Have mencoder do the *-oac copy -ovc copy* even when there is no comcut steps selected, to fix up the mpeg file before it hits ffmpeg. You could even add this as a selectable option (Mencoder QS Fix) so that you only select it on the shows that you know will need it. (It would even go nicely with the auto-transfers)

I haven't tried these yet, but it's an idea...


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz, but the whole problem is neither the ffmpeg copy or mencoder copy work to "fix" the source mpeg file in most cases. The short 5 min clip I gave you looks like an exception that does work when running it through mencoder, but my 1 hr testcase and several of bkdtv testcases do not work when doing the same. So the problem is finding a free solution which works to clear up problems in most cases which so far we have not found.


----------



## AudioNutz

I like those (proposed) mockups for potential GUI improvements, but I have some dreams of my own. With the TABs, I think I would be switching back & forth too much, so I would prefer to see both TiVo's at the same time...

I have three ideas of my own... (Sorry for the poor quality)

This one allows you to see both TiVo's at once, but I didn't leave room for the "Files" area...









This one has room for the "Files" area, but there's room for improvement.









This one's my favorite... You can see everything at once, and there's room for everything.


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> AudioNutz, but the whole problem is neither the ffmpeg copy or mencoder copy work to "fix" the source mpeg file in most cases. The short 5 min clip I gave you looks like an exception that does work when running it through mencoder, but my 1 hr testcase and several of bkdtv testcases do not work when doing the same. So the problem is finding a free solution which works to clear up problems in most cases which so far we have not found.


I didn't know that you already tried the "copy" already... Hmmm... Nevermind... I'll keep thinking.


----------



## moyekj

release_notes

ENHANCEMENTS

* Main GUI window updated to use a separate tab for each TiVo (and a separate tab for FILES mode).

* TiVo basic statistics now displayed as a label for each TiVo along with last time Now Playing List was updated.

* Configuration dialog updated to separate out settings into different tabs for a cleaner/easier view of all the settings

* Added "Use VideoRedo GUI to review commercials" option that if set will start VideoRedo GUI following commercial detection job using the .VPrj file where you can review/adjust edits visually as desired. Then as soon as you close the VideoRedo GUI the next job in the pipe (normally would be the commercial cut job) will proceed.

* Job Monitor now shows % complete for jobs where % complete is available and not the first running job (first running job has % complete in title so no need to duplicate).

* Auto detected TiVos are now automatically saved to config.ini when detected.

* Cosmetic: DATE & SIZE columns of Tivo Playlist table are now right justified so that numbers line up

FIXES

* Fixed endless looping error printing condition when NowPlaying List retrieval fails.

* kmttg now limits to 1000 number of stdout/stderr messages saved per process. Previously this was unlimited which could result in JVM out of memory problem. This was especially a problem when running "comcut" with mencoder for example.

* When enabling "Look for Tivos on network" setting in config GUI if it will now take effect in current session. Previously kmttg would not look for Tivos after this was enabled until next GUI session.

* Tivo names with special characters such as '*' caused some exception problems that are now fixed with this release.

* When adding a TiVo manually in config, cyclic is now updated to show the latest addition

* Corrected bug in checking active jobs running versus "active job limit" configuration setting.


----------



## spocko

Thanks moyekj for all your work!



moyekj said:


> * Main GUI window updated to use a separate tab for each TiVo (and a separate tab for FILES mode).


No offense to Audionutz, but I like the this tabbed design. I think it makes sense to only look at one location/source at a time.



moyekj said:


> * Added "Use VideoRedo GUI to review commercials" option that if set will start VideoRedo GUI following commercial detection job using the .VPrj file where you can review/adjust edits visually as desired. Then as soon as you close the VideoRedo GUI the next job in the pipe (normally would be the commercial cut job) will proceed.


This begs a question: Are all jobs halted while the GUI is open? Ideally, other jobs will still be able to proceed if possible. I envision it working something like this:

For the sake of discussion, lets define a "jobset" as a collection of jobs related to a single source file. The jobs within a jobset are processed sequentially, i.e. download, decode, fix, cut, encode. Threads are used to allow multiple jobsets to be in process concurrently.

Thread 1: Handles a queue of jobsets with pending download jobs. This thread only processes download jobs, so as long as any download job is queued we are downloading. This would allow network utilization to be maximized. Once a download job is completed, the jobset is transferred to Thread 2 or 3. There is never more than one instance of Thread 1.

Thread 2: Handles a queue of jobsets with pending non-interactive non-download jobs. If an interactive job is encountered, the jobset is transferred to Thread 3. On multi-core machines, there could be multiple instances of Thread 2, each having it's own queue of jobsets.

Thread 3: Handles a queue of jobsets with pending interactive jobs. When an interactive job is closed, the jobset is transferred back to Thread 2 if it still has pending non-interactive jobs. There is never more than one instance of Thread 3.

The goal here is to maximize network and CPU utilization by concurrently processing any jobs that can be. You may be doing something like this already, I haven't looked closely, I'm just thinking out loud here.


----------



## moyekj

spocko said:


> This begs a question: Are all jobs halted while the GUI is open? Ideally, other jobs will still be able to proceed if possible. I envision it working something like this:
> 
> For the sake of discussion, lets define a "jobset" as a collection of jobs related to a single source file. The jobs within a jobset are processed sequentially, i.e. download, decode, fix, cut, encode. Threads are used to allow multiple jobsets to be in process concurrently.
> 
> Thread 1: Handles a queue of jobsets with pending download jobs. This thread only processes download jobs, so as long as any download job is queued we are downloading. This would allow network utilization to be maximized. Once a download job is completed, the jobset is transferred to Thread 2 or 3. There is never more than one instance of Thread 1.
> 
> Thread 2: Handles a queue of jobsets with pending non-interactive non-download jobs. If an interactive job is encountered, the jobset is transferred to Thread 3. On multi-core machines, there could be multiple instances of Thread 2, each having it's own queue of jobsets.
> 
> Thread 3: Handles a queue of jobsets with pending interactive jobs. When an interactive job is closed, the jobset is transferred back to Thread 2 if it still has pending non-interactive jobs. There is never more than one instance of Thread 3.
> 
> The goal here is to maximize network and CPU utilization by concurrently processing any jobs that can be. You may be doing something like this already, I haven't looked closely, I'm just thinking out loud here.


Yes jobs in kmttg in are setup to run in parallel. Every single background task launched gets its own thread. You can have multiple jobs running at the same time. There is a configuration option *active job limit* which defines how many CPU intensive jobs to allow to run at the same time.

The kmttg job manager rules essentially boil down to this:
* Only allow 1 playlist/download/metadata job per Tivo at a time
* Manage job dependencies. Schedule jobs in the right order and jobs that rely on previous jobs to complete are queued waiting for the relevant jobs to complete.
* CPU intensive jobs are defined as any job other than playlist, download and metadata.
* Only allow up to *active job limit* CPU intensive jobs to run at the same time.

Thus for example if you schedule a jobset from Tivo A and then another jobset from Tivo B you will see jobs running in parallel. If you schedule multiple FILES jobsets those will all run in parallel following the job manager rules summarized above.

For the VideoRedo GUI job (I called it vrdreview) it will only pause the jobset it is associated with. If you have a different jobset running then the VRD GUI will have no effect on those.
One scenario I didn't think about until this post is if you have 2 or more jobsets defined to run vrdreview. VideoRedo does not allow 2 instances of the program to run at the same time, so currently what happens is if a 2nd vrdreview job is run before the 1st one is closed, VideoRedo automatically terminates the 1st one which is not desired of course - the subsequent jobs of the 1st jobset will then run at that point even though you may not have reviewed the commercial cuts yet.
I need to add some smarts to the Job Manager to only allow one "vrdreview" job at a time.

EDIT: Actually for VideoRedo it's worse than I thought. The 1 at a time rule looks like needs to apply to all VideoRedo jobs, even the batch qsfix, adscan & adcut jobs.
I guess the number of VideoRedo users must be pretty low since this was never caught/reported before.


----------



## Icarus

moyekj said:


> I guess the number of VideoRedo users must be pretty low since this was never caught/reported before.


I noticed it and worked around it by setting number of jobs to 1. Yeah, everything had to be done serially, unfortunately. If you fix that, I can try it again.

For some reason in the windows gui, the setting for number of cpus isn't there on the config page, but I found it in the .ini file, but it didn't seem to make any difference to handbrake, as far as I could tell, after changing it to 2. I'm not complaining about it.

-David

lol, I can't wait until we get off this thread page because the bb software is making all the rest of the posts really wide now.


----------



## AudioNutz

spocko said:


> ...No offense to Audionutz, but I like the this tabbed design. I think it makes sense to only look at one location/source at a time...


No offense taken. I mocked up those options as a suggestion. I knew not everyone would like them, but those of us that like to look at both TiVo's at the same time may like seeing it together.

(This is one thing that I *WISH* TiVo would allow... I would *LOVE* it if I could look at the "To Do List", "Season Passes", and schedule recordings for TiVo#1 wile I'm sitting in front of TiVo#2.)


----------



## moyekj

Icarus said:


> I noticed it and worked around it by setting number of jobs to 1. Yeah, everything had to be done serially, unfortunately. If you fix that, I can try it again.
> 
> For some reason in the windows gui, the setting for number of cpus isn't there on the config page, but I found it in the .ini file, but it didn't seem to make any difference to handbrake, as far as I could tell, after changing it to 2. I'm not complaining about it.


 In latest version the configuration now has tabs. The setting is called *active job limit* in the *Other* tab (it's also in the documentation).
I'll probably release another version shortly that limits VideoRedo jobs to 1 at a time since it's a simple and relatively minor change.


----------



## moyekj

v0.6f (06/19/2009)

FIXES

* Discovered that VideoRedo does not allow/work with more than 1 job at a time. So now kmttg limits tasks using VideoRedo to one at a time.

As a side note for VideoRedo users:
I can't seem to get VideoRedo "adcut" job to run in service mode under Windows Vista.
To be more specific, the job launches but just sits there idle doing nothing, and I have to kill it using Task Manager or it never exits.
Yet other VideoRedo jobs such as "qsfix" run fine on same machine in service mode.

On a Windows XP job all VideoRedo jobs run fine in service mode including "adcut", so it's not a general Windows service issue.
(On both computers I configured services to be run as a user account as described in Wiki page).

So I'm just wondering if it's just me, or a Vista problem? If it is a general problem then I can make a change to
use "mencoder" to do cuts instead when in service mode which is why I ask...


----------



## Icarus

If I have an entry in /etc/hosts, I can't use that name where it asks for the ip address? I have to use dotted decimal notation only?

damn .. never mind, it does work. operator error.

-David


----------



## Icarus

moyekj said:


> v0.6f (06/19/2009)
> 
> As a side note for VideoRedo users:
> I can't seem to get VideoRedo "adcut" job to run in service mode under Windows Vista.
> To be more specific, the job launches but just sits there idle doing nothing, and I have to kill it using Task Manager or it never exits.
> Yet other VideoRedo jobs such as "qsfix" run fine on same machine in service mode.
> 
> On a Windows XP job all VideoRedo jobs run fine in service mode including "adcut", so it's not a general Windows service issue.
> (On both computers I configured services to be run as a user account as described in Wiki page).
> 
> So I'm just wondering if it's just me, or a Vista problem? If it is a general problem then I can make a change to
> use "mencoder" to do cuts instead when in service mode which is why I ask...


It just ran the vrd ad-cut job after the manual review of one program and it ran and exited fine for me. I'm running vista 64-bit, using the latest version of kmttg.

I have seen it misbehave once or twice with TVAP and kmttg. Sometimes after it starts it in service mode, it gets confused and opens the UI. Also, if you cancel a job when vrd is running, I've had to manually kill the process with taskmgr. That left over process will screw everything up if you try running another job when it tries to run vrd. I've seen some other odd behavior in service mode, for example, once in a while it pops up the window telling me how many frames were read and how many written and waits for me to hit ok, which is very strange when it's in service mode. So, yeah, there's some oddness with vrd, but most of the time it runs fine in service mode.

-David


----------



## spocko

moyekj said:


> Yes jobs in kmttg in are setup to run in parallel. ...


Thanks for the explanation. Sounds like the job handling is pretty optimal already, even better than what I described, good work!


----------



## krar4

KM,

I really appreciate how easy you've made it to download & convert .tivo files to .mpg files for my Archos 5 player. KMTTG is an incredibly helpful program. 

We are now considering buying the 32GB Apple Ipod Touch for my daughter. Will my current process work just as easily with the Ipod Touch player? I think it should. The player description says the Touch plays .mpg and H264 video files.

I'd appreciate any feedback from any Touch users on the forum.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## AudioNutz

Rick,
I do all my conversions for an iPod 5G. My guess is that the only difference is the size (W & H) of the screen. I'm encoding at 320x240 for the 5G, but the touch can allow 480x320.


----------



## moyekj

I don't own iPod or iTouch so can't verify it personally, but there are 4 ipod profiles that probably fit the bill (and probably any one of them would work):
using ffmpeg:
ff_ipod_low_res is for 320x240 resolution (i.e. 320 horizontal resolution)
ff_ipod_high_res is for 640x480 resolution (i.e. 640 horizontal resolution)

using handbrake:
hb_ipod is for 320 horizontal resolution (vertical resolution is scaled to preserve proper aspect ratio)
hb_iphone is for 480 horizontal resolution (vertical resolution is scaled to preserve proper aspect ratio)

Plus of course you can always make/customize your own profile for specific needs.


----------



## Icarus

I have an ipod touch. I use handbrake with the hb_iphone profile.

The ipod touch has the same screen as the iphone.

-David


----------



## moyekj

This reminds me and I'm surprised haven't heard any complaints about it - for cases when ffmpeg has a specific resolution set depending on the resolution of the source mpeg the resulting encoding may end up stretched one way or another. One of the (few) advantages of Handbrake is you can specify the horizontal resolution and it will automatically set the vertical resolution appropriately to preserve proper aspect ratio.
With ffmpeg it is much more complicated in that you have to figure out yourself the proper horizontal and vertical resolution to use depending on source aspect ratio and if needed add padding options to ffmpeg to automatically add black bars when appropriate. So while that is possible to do with some work I was just wondering if I should bother looking into making the ffmpeg encodes smarter by accounting for resolution and aspect ratio? Or are people not bothered by distortion or using Handbrake anyway?


----------



## AudioNutz

I have never seen the distortion that you're speaking of with ffmpeg.

The handbrake functionality that you speak of has a bug on the Mac version that needs an argument that scales the video, or else it will get the distortion you speak of. That in itself isn't a problem, but the extra time that this "scaling" takes during the encode process multiplies the encode times by 4 when you use Handbrake compared to ffmpeg.


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> I have never seen the distortion that you're speaking of with ffmpeg.


 Looking at it again closely last night I realized that it is really only a problem when you explicitly set aspect ratio for the output that is different than the input. So, for the existing built in profiles only ff_psp specifies a 16:9 output ratio explicitly, which means if you start from a 4:3 aspect ratio source it gets stretched horizontally. So I think I should just remove the -aspect 16:9 in that profile and things will be OK as is.

Before I was thinking that all the profiles that specify a 4:3 output resolution would be distorted when starting from a 16:9 aspect ratio source, but that does not appear to be the case.


----------



## cones

I can't figure out how to install this program. I'm using ubuntu linux and i extracted the file that was downloaded, do i need to extract that .jar file too? Once i do that how do i run the program?


----------



## oViTynoT

You read the instructions HERE.


----------



## moyekj

cones said:


> I can't figure out how to install this program. I'm using ubuntu linux and i extracted the file that was downloaded, do i need to extract that .jar file too? Once i do that how do i run the program?


 Follow instructions given in linux_installation wiki page.
NOTE: For linux there is no zip file with pre-compiled 3rd party tool binaries so you have to build them yourself if you don't already have them installed.

If you just want to download from your Tivos then no additional tools are needed, but if you want to decrypt files then you need tivodecode. If you want to encode you will need ffmpeg or handbrake, etc. Links to the various 3rd party tools are provided in the main kmttg web page.


----------



## cones

I did all of that but i still can't get it to work. What file do i open, do i need to extract the .jar file?


----------



## moyekj

cones said:


> I did all of that but i still can't get it to work. What file do i open, do i need to extract the .jar file?


 No. There is a script called *kmttg* that you run from command line to launch kmttg. The script has some fancier options but essentially or that is needed to launch from command line is:
java -jar kmttg.jar


----------



## cones

moyekj said:


> No. There is a script called *kmttg* that you run from command line to launch kmttg. The script has some fancier options but essentially or that is needed to launch from command line is:
> java -jar kmttg.jar


When i enter that code i get "unable to access jarfile kmttg.jar"


----------



## krar4

To all:

Now that I have KMTTG working so well, I am looking to find a way to increase the volume on the .mp4 files that it creates. I travel a bit, so I'd like to make the video files louder to make them easier to hear when I have to fly. Is there a way either within KMTTG or with another piece of software to easily do this?

I appreciate any assistance.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## dlfl

krar4 said:


> To all:
> 
> Now that I have KMTTG working so well, I am looking to find a way to increase the volume on the .mp4 files that it creates. I travel a bit, so I'd like to make the video files louder to make them easier to hear when I have to fly. Is there a way either within KMTTG or with another piece of software to easily do this?
> 
> I appreciate any assistance.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rick


VideoReDo can adjust both audio sync and level (volume). This occurs in an mpeg2 file of course but the change would be carried through transcoding to MP4.


----------



## krar4

Since I'm converting from .tivo to .mp4 automatically with KMTTG, is there any way to increase the volume on the audio on the .mp4 file? I would prefer not to have to transcode twice if I don't have to ( transcode .tivo to .mp2, increase the volume of .mp2, then transcode .mp2 to .mp4). 

Thanks!

Rick


----------



## dlfl

krar4 said:


> Since I'm converting from .tivo to .mp4 automatically with KMTTG, is there any way to increase the volume on the audio on the .mp4 file? I would prefer not to have to transcode twice if I don't have to ( transcode .tivo to .mp2, increase the volume of .mp2, then transcode .mp2 to .mp4).
> Rick


You're never transcoding from .tivo to .mp2 whether you're using kmttg, VideoReDo or TivoDecode. The .tivo files are actually .mp2 files that must be freed from their TiVo wrapper -- much faster than transcoding. This is always part of any process that starts with .TiVo files, whether visible as a separate process step or not.

As the author of TVAP (see signature) I know how easy this would be to do with the semi-automatic mode of TVAP operation in which you manually review/edit the automatic commercial cuts in VRD. You could adjust the audio volume in about one second during the this manual review process. I'm not aware of a completely automatic way of doing this with VRD or kmttg.

Perhaps a kmttg expert (not me) will provide you a solution.


----------



## AudioNutz

krar4 said:


> Since I'm converting from .tivo to .mp4 automatically with KMTTG, is there any way to increase the volume on the audio on the .mp4 file? I would prefer not to have to transcode twice if I don't have to ( transcode .tivo to .mp2, increase the volume of .mp2, then transcode .mp2 to .mp4).


Which encoder are you using?


----------



## krar4

dlfl,

Thanks for the feedback. Sorry for all the newbie questions. 

So in my situation, I need to run the .tivo file through KMTTG to download from my TiVo and also decrypt it to an .mp2 file. Then load it into Video Redo to increase the volume. Then transcode from an .mp2 to an .mp4 file. Is that the correct process?

Audio Nutz - I'm not at my home computer at the moment, but I know for sure that I don't have the "encode" box checked. I just download, decrypt, comskip, and comcut with KMTTG. Is that leaving it as an .mp2 file then? If so, then following dlfl's instructions is easier than I realized. 

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## moyekj

cones said:


> When i enter that code i get "unable to access jarfile kmttg.jar"


 You have to be in the same directory as kmttg.jar file to run the command that way. Otherwise you need to execute:
java -jar <path>/kmttg.jar
(substitute <path> for the real full path)

But the proper way to do is simply to execute the following:
<path>/kmttg &
(again substitute <path> for the real full path to kmttg file)

NOTE: It sounds like you are not very familiar with Linux and using Linux shell so depending what your goal is this may prove too hard for you to run under Linux.


----------



## AudioNutz

krar4 said:


> ...Audio Nutz - I'm not at my home computer at the moment, but I know for sure that I don't have the "encode" box checked. I just download, decrypt, comskip, and comcut with KMTTG. Is that leaving it as an .mp2 file then? If so, then following dlfl's instructions is easier than I realized...


Hmmm... You're able to view these .mpg files on an airplane then, without encoding them? What kind of device are you watching them on?


----------



## AudioNutz

By the way, if you were using the ffmpeg encoders to actually go to .mp4 like your original question stated, then you could use *-vol ???* as part of your encoding argument.

From the ffmpeg -h help docs...
_-vol volume change audio volume (256=normal)_


----------



## moyekj

krar4 said:


> dlfl,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Sorry for all the newbie questions.
> 
> So in my situation, I need to run the .tivo file through KMTTG to download from my TiVo and also decrypt it to an .mp2 file. Then load it into Video Redo to increase the volume. Then transcode from an .mp2 to an .mp4 file. Is that the correct process?
> 
> Audio Nutz - I'm not at my home computer at the moment, but I know for sure that I don't have the "encode" box checked. I just download, decrypt, comskip, and comcut with KMTTG. Is that leaving it as an .mp2 file then? If so, then following dlfl's instructions is easier than I realized.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rick


You can automate the whole process still using kmttg. You just need to add option to the encoder to tell it to boost the volume.
For ffmpeg the option is *-vol* . Normal volume level is 256, so higher numbers mean higher volume. So for example adding *-vol 333* option should boost the audio. You probably need to experiment a little to determine the right number - setting it too high you will get distortion and/or noise.

For handbrake the option is *-D* with a 1.5-2.5 useful range. i.e. something like *-D 2.0*

In either case easiest thing to do is make a copy of existing encoding profile (name.enc file in encode folder), give it a new name ending in .enc and add in the option given above.
Then in kmttg just pick that encoding profile as your encoder and use kmttg as normal.


----------



## krar4

AudioNutz,

I'm watching the resulting .mp4 files on my Archos 5 Internet Media Tablet. I have never put a check mark by the "encode" button in KMTTG, so I don't think I'm encoding anything. The files I load say something like "Gary Unmarried_052609_cut.mp4". I realize the filename properties aren't exactly correct (from memory), but I know it ends in "..._cut.mp4", and the "encode" box is not checked. 

It sounds like you're saying I can encode using "ffmpeg -vol 300", where 256 is normal, so 300 is louder. If that's the process, where do I input the "-vol 300" information in the encoding instructions? It may be very obvious, but I'm not at my home PC at the moment, so I don't know.

Thanks to all!

Rick

P.S. When I finished this post, I saw that KMoye had added another post regarding -vol 333. I'll give that a try. 

Thanks again!


----------



## moyekj

krar4, you can't end up with .mp4 file without having encode enabled. If you are not enabling "encode" step in GUI then you probably are using "Auto Transfers" in which case you must have "encode" enabled in the auto transfer setup. In that case if you follow my instructions you will need to update the "Auto Transfers" setup to use the new encoding profile that you generate with the volume option added.


----------



## krar4

.


----------



## krar4

KJ - 

I checked once I got home, and my resulting filenames are like "Gary Unmarried_052609_cut.mpg", not "xxx.mp4", as I originally thought.

I don't want to say something that is incorrect. What is the filetype that is output if all I do is download, decrypt, comskip, and comcut? I don't have the "encode" option checked, and I'm not using Auto Transfers. Is my filetype an .mp2 filetype then?

I opened the ff_h264_high_rate.enc file in WordPad and added the -vol 333 information. What filetype do I save it as with Wordpad? I can't get it to save as the correct filetype such that KMTTG recognizes it.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## bkdtv

krar4 said:


> I checked once I got home, and my resulting filenames are like "Gary Unmarried_052609_cut.mpg", not "xxx.mp4", as I originally thought.
> 
> I don't want to say something that is incorrect. What is the filetype that is output if all I do is download, decrypt, comskip, and comcut?


MPG. MPG is the most common container (and extension) for MPEG-2 video. MP2 is almost never used.



krar4 said:


> I don't have the "encode" option checked, and I'm not using Auto Transfers. Is my filetype an .mp2 filetype then?


Output will always be MPG (MPEG-2) unless you select encode, in which case you will get M4V or MP4 (MPEG-4) depending on what encoding profile you select.



krar4 said:


> I opened the ff_h264_high_rate.enc file in WordPad and added the -vol 333 information. What filetype do I save it as with Wordpad? I can't get it to save as the correct filetype such that KMTTG recognizes it.


Edit the .enc files in notepad or an enhanced text editor like Notepad++.

Save the modified profile, then select File | Refresh Encoding Profiles in kmttg.


----------



## moyekj

krar4 said:


> KJ -
> 
> I checked once I got home, and my resulting filenames are like "Gary Unmarried_052609_cut.mpg", not "xxx.mp4", as I originally thought.
> 
> I don't want to say something that is incorrect. What is the filetype that is output if all I do is download, decrypt, comskip, and comcut? I don't have the "encode" option checked, and I'm not using Auto Transfers. Is my filetype an .mp2 filetype then?
> 
> I opened the ff_h264_high_rate.enc file in WordPad and added the -vol 333 information. What filetype do I save it as with Wordpad? I can't get it to save as the correct filetype such that KMTTG recognizes it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rick


 OK, so you are NOT encoding. Note that to boost the volume you have to re-encode the audio but can leave the video alone. I created a sample encoding profile using mencoder that does just that: re-encodes audio to ac3 with audio boost and leaves the video alone. So do as follows:

* Download volume_boost.enc and put it in the kmttg *encode* folder. 
* Now start kmttg and enable the "encode" step and choose *volume_boost* profile.
* For existing .mpg files on your computer that you want to amplify volume for go into FILES mode and add the .mpg files you want to amplify audio. Enable "encode" step with volume_boost profile and nothing else, select all the files in the FILES list and then click START JOBS.
* For future downloads where you want to apply the audio gain simply enable the "encode" step with volume_boost profile along with the other steps you normally use.

NOTE: Files will come out with .boost.mpg extension as defined in the volume_boost.enc file. If you don't like that edit the file and change it to something you want (but don't use just mpg since it can't be same extension as your source files).

NOTE: You can also increase or decrease volume by changing volume=15 up or down as desired in the volume_boost.enc file.

As bkdtv mentioned use a good editor such as Notepad++ to edit and save these .enc files.


----------



## krar4

KJ - 

Excellent! I will give that a try. We fly again next Thursday, so I'll have an opportunity to give it a try then. And thanks to all for educating me on .mpg/.mp2/mp4 etc. That's all good to know.

Thanks!

Rick


----------



## AudioNutz

Someone didn't read the documentation...


----------



## krar4

Sorry, I guess... I haven't seen any documentation on boosting volume in KMTTG... I appreciate the helpful responses.


----------



## smelchionda

I'm running a Vista home media server and I wanted to have Kmttg pull content off my Tivo Series 3 so I could watch it in another room on the media server. I've already got pyTivo on the Vista media server successfully serving files up to the Tivo S3 I just cant get kmttg to do a successful download. I get the following error.

>> DOWNLOADING E:\PUBLIC\VIDEO\Z_KMTTG_From Tivo\The Colbert Report - David Kilcullen_Tue_Jun_23.TiVo ...
"C:\Program Files\kmttg\kmttg_v0p6f\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie7456669681717111605.tmp --/download/The%20Colbert%20Report.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=2040203output "E:\PUBLIC\VIDEO\Z_KMTTG_From Tivo\The Colbert Report - David Kilcullen_Tue_Jun_23.TiVo" 
E:\PUBLIC\VIDEO\Z_KMTTG_From Tivo\The Colbert Report - David Kilcullen_Tue_Jun_23.TiVosize=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:07 (0.00 Mbps)
Download failed to file: E:\PUBLIC\VIDEO\Z_KMTTG_From Tivo\The Colbert Report - David Kilcullen_Tue_Jun_23.TiVo
Exit code: 0
% Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed

0 31 0 31 0 0 198 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 198
0 31 0 31 0 0 198 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
0 51 0 51 0 0 204 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 204
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 1 seconds. 3 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

0 51 0 51 0 0 466 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 466
0 51 0 51 0 0 466 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 2 seconds. 2 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

0 51 0 51 0 0 544 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 544
0 51 0 51 0 0 544 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 4 seconds. 1 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

0 51 0 51 0 0 544 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 544
0 51 0 51 0 0 544 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
>> DECRYPTING E:\PUBLIC\VIDEO\Z_KMTTG_From Tivo\The Colbert Report - David Kilcullen_Tue_Jun_23.TiVo ...
"C:\Program Files\kmttg\kmttg_v0p6f\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --out "E:\PUBLIC\VIDEO\Z_KMTTG\The Colbert Report - David Kilcullen_Tue_Jun_23.mpg" "E:\PUBLIC\VIDEO\Z_KMTTG_From Tivo\The Colbert Report - David Kilcullen_Tue_Jun_23.TiVo" 
tivodecode failed (exit code: 9 ) - check command: "C:\Program Files\kmttg\kmttg_v0p6f\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --out "E:\PUBLIC\VIDEO\Z_KMTTG\The Colbert Report - David Kilcullen_Tue_Jun_23.mpg" "E:\PUBLIC\VIDEO\Z_KMTTG_From Tivo\The Colbert Report - David Kilcullen_Tue_Jun_23.TiVo" 
read chunk data: No error
seek: No error
Encryption by QUALCOMM 

Also, what should the directory look like where kmttg is installed? Mine is set up like this.

C:\Program Files\kmttg\kmttg_v0p6f\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe"

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## moyekj

smelchionda, the curl.exe command you posted doesn't list the --url http portion properly (looks like you intentionally removed that portion), but I assume you have the proper IP set since you are able to get listings from your TiVo via kmttg.
Your installation seems fine as far as I can tell.

Try this:
* Open a web browser and copy the whole http command from kmttg message window. i.e. The string following the --url option and starting with http.
If that doesn't work either then that means your TiVo server is in a bad state that probably a reboot would cure.
If it does work that means the TiVo itself is OK but perhaps your firewall is blocking "curl.exe" on port 80. Usually for that case you are prompted by Windows if you want to allow an application to access your network, but it could be you either were not prompted or you were prompted but did not allow access. You can look at your firewall settings to see what programs are granted exceptions. Look for curl.exe and make sure it's one of them, otherwise add it manually.

CORRECTION: I think it's actually Java that you have to grant access to the firewall, not curl.exe directly.


----------



## smelchionda

Thanks for the suggestions... after I put the kids to bed I'll give it a shot.

I didnt post the url because the forum will not let me post urls or pictures because I don't have enough posts. I need a few more posts and then.

Also, on my Vista media server box I have the firewall turned off, however my Leviton internet gateway has an active firewall so I'll have to check if that firewall is blocking java.


----------



## smelchionda

I re stated the Tivo and now Kmttg appears to be able to pull files off of the Tivo. I've identified a few problems. 

1.) I think I've discovered that if the download from the Tivo is interrupted then the Tivo will not be able to re-connect with Kmttg on the next download unless I restart the Tivo. Anyone see this?

2.) Downloads that are not completed cant be restarted unless you go in and delete the files KMTTG created in the destination folder.

3.) I'm having trouble getting Kmttg to run in the back ground as a service. For example, Kmttg will not identify programs for automatic download unless I run it in the UI.

4.) I have my server set up to put itself to sleep at night to save electricity and then wake itself in the morning. My concern is that if it puts its self to sleep during a download then I'll have to manually delete the files and restart my Tivo to get this set up to continue working the next day.

Question - Anyone know if this file transfer goes though the home network or does it go out to the internest and then back to the home network?

I guess I've got lots of problems! lol!


----------



## mikesas

I had the exact same problem on Vista Ultimate and adding a firewall exception for curl.exe in the standard windows firewall resolved the problem.


----------



## moyekj

v0p6g (06/27/2009)
==================

NOTE: Special thanks to bkdtv for good suggestions and for help testing this and prior releases.

release_notes

ENHANCEMENTS
* Added job insertion capability. Previously when starting a task set for a show and you forgot to enable a task there was no good way to add it without killing all running jobs and starting over. Now kmttg will insert the task into the task set if possible without you having to start over. For example, you start a download but forgot to enable decrypt. Previously if you then enabled decrypt and clicked on START JOBS again kmttg would try and decrypt the partially download .TiVo file. Now kmttg will queue up the decrypt job and wait for download to complete as is desired.

* Switched to use Bonjour (MDNS) for networked Tivo discovery. Faster and perhaps more reliable method of Tivo detection compared to the older Tivo Beacon method. NOTE: Check still designed to stop after 5 minutes.

* Added support for moving columns around for Tivo and FILES tables. You can hold down left mouse button on a column header and drag the column to a new position. Thus for example you can move SHOW column from last column to second column etc. Also kmttg will remember and restore same column order for each tab in next session.

* Added SOURCE and OUTPUT columns to job monitor in place of DESCRIPTION column. This allows more text to be seen in output file name.

* Added "Show full paths in Job Monitor" configuration option to control if you would like to see full path names in Job Monitor or not.

* Added Help->About... menu that brings up a dialog showing current and latest version as well as html links to kmttg web pages.

* Changed default tivo file naming template to "[title] ([monthNum]_[mday]_[year])".

* All sub-windows now are first positioned relative to main window instead of top left corner of the screen.

* Minor: Changed "Other" tab name to "General" in configuration GUI.

* Minor: Added an extra space to right justified SIZE and DATE table columns to give some more separation of text from next column.

* Minor: Changed table column background grey columns to a much lighter shade of grey.

FIXES
* Refreshing encoding profiles will not reset current encoding profile setting if still valid.

* Removed '-aspect 16:9' from ff_psp profile so as to avoid distorting 4:3 aspect ratio sources.

* Removed '-threads' argument from ff_zune profile since wmv codec does not allow for more than 1 thread.

* Made all encode profile files DOS compatible so they can be edited with Windows simple Notepad editor.


----------



## moyekj

smelchionda said:


> 1.) I think I've discovered that if the download from the Tivo is interrupted then the Tivo will not be able to re-connect with Kmttg on the next download unless I restart the Tivo. Anyone see this?


 What do you mean by interrupted? Canceling downloads and starting new ones from kmttg has never been a problem for me, and I've not heard that reported as a problem by others before either.



> 2.) Downloads that are not completed cant be restarted unless you go in and delete the files KMTTG created in the destination folder.


 By design kmttg is cautious and will not look to overwrite existing files with same name. Under normal conditions downloads should not be incomplete/failing anyway.



> 3.) I'm having trouble getting Kmttg to run in the back ground as a service. For example, Kmttg will not identify programs for automatic download unless I run it in the UI.


 Be sure to consult the auto_transfers wiki page to see if you have kmttg auto transfers properly configured and service properly installed and started. All auto transfers activity is logged to *auto.log* file in kmttg installation dir so if there are any problems you should look at that file. You should use Auto Transfers->Run in GUI to test your Auto Transfer setup. Once that is working then running as a service should work as well. Could possibly be account permissions related issue in which case configuring service to run using a local account. Consult this page for more details on that.



> 4.) I have my server set up to put itself to sleep at night to save electricity and then wake itself in the morning. My concern is that if it puts its self to sleep during a download then I'll have to manually delete the files and restart my Tivo to get this set up to continue working the next day.


 Yes that is an issue if you are using service mode and have computer automatically shutting down while it's still running. Restarting your Tivo should NOT be necessary however.



> Question - Anyone know if this file transfer goes though the home network or does it go out to the internest and then back to the home network?


It's on your LAN (home network) only. It couldn't possibly go through WAN (internet) anyway without port forwarding setup on your router firewall and some special configuration options.


----------



## moyekj

mikesas said:


> I had the exact same problem on Vista Ultimate and adding a firewall exception for curl.exe in the standard windows firewall resolved the problem.


 Interesting, thanks for posting. I'm running Vista Home Premium and have not had to do that - only Java. This is a good reference post for people reporting similar problems in the future though...


----------



## krar4

KJ,

The Volume_Boost.enc file works beautifully! Thanks for posting. Thanks again to all who made helpful responses!

Rick


----------



## castlemoyle

smelchionda said:


> I re stated the Tivo and now Kmttg appears to be able to pull files off of the Tivo. I've identified a few problems.
> 
> 1.) I think I've discovered that if the download from the Tivo is interrupted then the Tivo will not be able to re-connect with Kmttg on the next download unless I restart the Tivo. Anyone see this?


I've also got the problem with the Tivo connection to my LAN being "disconnected" requiring a re-boot of the Tivo. I've been playing around with my network and have *almost* found the solution but not yet. When it happens, Kmttg keeps incrementing the time, but nothing gets copied to my computer. Stopping Kmttg and restarting it gives an error message and repetitive beeping that it can't find the DVR. All 6 of the computers on the network can continue to see each other, but NOT the Tivo. And my Tivo is unable to connect with the Tivo world headquarters (The worldwide tivo wherever it is) until I reboot it. The amount of material transferred appears to be random. Last weekend I transferred/downloaded 10 or 11 1/2 hr tv shows and a couple of movies before it choked. Today (after a Tivo reboot) I got half of a 90 minute movie.

Kmttg is more reliable than desktop (the older version). Thanks for that!

John (aiming for the 10 messages to finally see peoples' signatures!)


----------



## castlemoyle

Now that's cool! I just scrolled through the output window to see if I could find the error message I referenced above and see that when KMTTG starts up, it shows the number of shows and space used on the DVR harddrive. Never saw that before.

John


----------



## Icarus

castlemoyle said:


> I've also got the problem with the Tivo connection to my LAN being "disconnected" requiring a re-boot of the Tivo.


Are you using a wired ethernet connection right into your router?

Are you using a static IP address on the tivo? If you aren't, you might consider switching to a static IP address no matter what your connection is.

Have you checked and tested network status on the tivo when the problem happens?

-David


----------



## LordXerxes

Hey Moyekj,

I just grabbed kmttg yesterday and converted a number of programs. Works great! Thanks!

I did notice one thing, and I suppose I need to use the AutoTransfer option to work around it, but when I queued up a number of programs and then went to bed, once my screen saver kicked on, it appeared that all processing, including downloading paused. I guess I should mention that I am running Windows Vista Ultimate 64.

I then saw that there was a new release today. I downloaded it and then ran into what is possibly a bug in the Detect TiVo routine. Upon launch, kmttg appears to try and connect to my TiVos to pull the latest NPL. I also have a Network Printer on my network. If I leave the "Look for Tivos on network" option checked I get a java error:



> java.util.regex.PatternSyntaxException: Unclosed character class near index 24
> Photosmart 3300 series []
> ^
> at java.util.regex.Pattern.error(Unknown Source)
> at java.util.regex.Pattern.clazz(Unknown Source)
> at java.util.regex.Pattern.sequence(Unknown Source)
> at java.util.regex.Pattern.expr(Unknown Source)
> at java.util.regex.Pattern.compile(Unknown Source)
> at java.util.regex.Pattern.<init>(Unknown Source)
> at java.util.regex.Pattern.compile(Unknown Source)
> at java.util.regex.Pattern.matches(Unknown Source)
> at java.lang.String.matches(Unknown Source)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.main.mdns.process(mdns.java:56)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobMonitor.monitor(jobMonitor.java:40)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.main.kmttg$3.actionPerformed(kmttg.java:65)
> at javax.swing.Timer.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
> at javax.swing.Timer$DoPostEvent.run(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)


None of the NPLs ever download. If I uncheck this option however, the TiVos already stored in my configuration are queried and the NPL are downloaded.

Thanks again

Lord Xerxes


----------



## moyekj

LordXerxes said:


> I did notice one thing, and I suppose I need to use the AutoTransfer option to work around it, but when I queued up a number of programs and then went to bed, once my screen saver kicked on, it appeared that all processing, including downloading paused. I guess I should mention that I am running Windows Vista Ultimate 64.


 That's surprising. I have screensaver kick in but it doesn't stop any processing when that happens. Do you have it configured such that screensaver logs you out or does something special other than just showing a screensaver?



> I then saw that there was a new release today. I downloaded it and then ran into what is possibly a bug in the Detect TiVo routine. Upon launch, kmttg appears to try and connect to my TiVos to pull the latest NPL. I also have a Network Printer on my network. If I leave the "Look for Tivos on network" option checked I get a java error:
> ...
> None of the NPLs ever download. If I uncheck this option however, the TiVos already stored in my configuration are queried and the NPL are downloaded.


 Yes there's a new MDNS based Tivo detection method in place. Thanks for posting the stack trace, I know exactly what the problem is and the fix is trivial. I can give you a copy of development version with a fix if you need it, but it's perfectly OK just to leave Tivo detection turned off if you already have Tivos configured anyway.


----------



## LordXerxes

moyekj said:


> That's surprising. I have screensaver kick in but it doesn't stop any processing when that happens. Do you have it configured such that screensaver logs you out or does something special other than just showing a screensaver?


I don't have anything special set that I am aware of. I keep my computer on all the time. My power management settings only turn off the Display after 20 minutes. I am the only user and the only person in my house, so no reason to log me out. I am not quite sure why my downloads and decrypt/encrypts paused then.

Lord Xerxes


----------



## moyekj

v0p6h (07/27/2009)
==================

ENHANCEMENTS
* Added new boolean configuration option "Overwrite existing files" under "General" tab. By default kmttg has always been designed skip a task if output file for that task already exists. This option can be enabled to force kmttg to run the task and overwrite the existing file anyway.

FIXES
* Fix to Tivo detection algorithm to prevent exceptions for names with special characters.


----------



## moyekj

LordXerxes said:


> I don't have anything special set that I am aware of. I keep my computer on all the time. My power management settings only turn off the Display after 20 minutes. I am the only user and the only person in my house, so no reason to log me out. I am not quite sure why my downloads and decrypt/encrypts paused then.
> 
> Lord Xerxes


 v0p6h just released should fix kmttg Tivo detection problem with your network printer.
I changed my screen saver to power off screen after 1 minute while a kmttg download was happening and after reviving the screen the download was still continuing. Can you determine which task specifically it pauses on? Is it any/all of them or some specific task?


----------



## LordXerxes

Something else I just encountered with this latest release. After launching kmttg and going to Configuration, all of my directory paths have changed to my Target Directory, including the FILES Default Path which I had set to the kmttg directory. If I try to change any setting I get the following error:



> java.lang.NullPointerException
> at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.configMain.write(configMain.java:406)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.configMain.okCB(configMain.java:135)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.configMain.access$400(configMain.java:35)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.configMain$5.actionPerformed(configMain.java:949)
> at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
> at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
> at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
> at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(Unknown Source)
> at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.AWTEventMulticaster.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
> at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)


I have deleted the config.ini and recreated it, but after the first run, if I exit and re-launch this problem happens again. It doesn't matter what I try to change, if I click OK, I get the error. I have no choice but to click Cancel.

EDIT: As I was posting this I saw you updated the code again. I will download that and try again.

Lord Xerxes


----------



## LordXerxes

Ok...I just updated to v0p6h. It looks like the error I was getting above is now gone, but the FILES Default Path is still changing from the kmttg directory to the same as my target directory for the Output directories. I don't think this should cause any problems since the Programs Tab has the correct paths set.

Lord Xerxes

EDIT: Ok, I just re-read the Configuring kmttg Wiki Page. I guess I misunderstood the purpose of the FILES Default path.


----------



## castlemoyle

Icarus said:


> Are you using a wired ethernet connection right into your router?
> 
> Are you using a static IP address on the tivo? If you aren't, you might consider switching to a static IP address no matter what your connection is.
> 
> Have you checked and tested network status on the tivo when the problem happens?
> 
> -David


Hi David,
I am wired all the way. computer direct connected to an 8-port "CNET CN8800TPC (10Base-2) hub. Series 2 DVR is wire connected to the same hub. (One of the ports on the hub goes to a 5 port netgear switch which then goes to other some computers and a Belkin wireless access point, but the DVR to computer is wired with only the HUB between them)

the DVR always comes up as 192.168.0.106, so I'm assuming it's static.

I was just trying out the direct connection (https://192.168.0.106) (Firefox) and downloaded almost 2 meg of a 2.5 meg movie. Then it stopped. Now going to http*s*://192.168.0.106 gives me a "Network Timeout" error and http://192.168.0.106 gives me a "connection interrupted" error. I *can* successfully connect to computers on our LAN that are plugged into the hub (same as Tivo) and also plugged into the switch (one step further on) and also wireless through the Belkin. (The DVR is wired all the way).

I've got a DSL modem also plugged into the hub that I used to be able to connect to and view the status of computers (and Tivo) on my network. I disabled the wireless part of it 10 days or so ago (*after* the Tivo downloading problems started) and now I can't find it anymore using windows. I'd push the little reset button on it and start over, but it would probably shut me down for a month.

John


----------



## Icarus

Hi John,

When you have that problem, did you check the network status on the tivo itself to see what it thinks is going on?

If you go to Tivo Central, Messages and Settings, Settings, Phone & Network. On that page, you can see some network information, including your IP address. From that page you can see your network status, and under Network Diagnostics you can test your network connection (Tivo Service Connection).

I don't see any problem with your physical setup, except if it were me, I would replace the hub with another switch, but the hub should be fine.

When you have the problem, what happens if you disconnect and reconnect the tivo's ethernet cable at the hub? Also, does your hub have status lights for each port? Is the status light lit for the port the tivo is connected to when you have the problem?

Something is clearly not working right, and you may just have to try eliminating/replacing things to figure it out. (ie, the ethernet cable to the tivo, the hub, etc.)

I think it's safe to say that your problem is unrelated to kmttg, so you should probably just PM me for further discussion on this.

-David


----------



## eht123

Excellent program!

Just a sanity check - the download was painfully slow, 4.5 GB in 1 hr 10 mins. Is that typical?

Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

4.5 GB transferred in 70 mins => 8.57 Mbps (3.86 GB/hour)
That's probably a Tivo HD unit right? If so that's probably a fairly typical rate. They are a little slower than the original S3 units. As a comparison I usually clock in around 13 Mbps for my transfers but that's with an original S3 unit which are still faster for MRV & TTG transfers in general compared to the THD units.

If you read bkdtv's excellent FAQ on the subject there is a section on typical transfer rates:
Download Recordings


bdktv said:


> Under ideal conditions, you can download recordings from the TivoHD at up to 13Mbps on a 100Mbps network. Under typical conditions, download throughput is 8.5-9.5 Mbps (1.1 Megabytes per second). Throughput will vary depending on whether you are watching or recording SD or HD channels.


----------



## innocentfreak

Currently I have Tivo Desktop just automatically backing up my select shows as I slowly get my new Tivo HDs setup. 

I was thinking of using KMTTG to transfer and convert shows that would be compatible with Streambaby but also with Tversity for the Xbox 360. Anyone have any suggestions? I am not that familiar with codecs so I don't know for sure what will work the best. I am mainly trying to plan ahead for the fall when the new shows kick back up and I will have space issues on the Tivos.


----------



## eht123

moyekj said:


> 4.5 GB transferred in 70 mins => 8.57 Mbps (3.86 GB/hour)
> That's probably a Tivo HD unit right? If so that's probably a fairly typical rate. They are a little slower than the original S3 units. As a comparison I usually clock in around 13 Mbps for my transfers but that's with an original S3 unit which are still faster for MRV & TTG transfers in general compared to the THD units.
> 
> If you read bkdtv's excellent FAQ on the subject there is a section on typical transfer rates:
> Download Recordings


Yep, it's a TivoHD. Thanks for the pointer.


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> I was thinking of using KMTTG to transfer and convert shows that would be compatible with Streambaby but also with Tversity for the Xbox 360. Anyone have any suggestions? I am not that familiar with codecs so I don't know for sure what will work the best. I am mainly trying to plan ahead for the fall when the new shows kick back up and I will have space issues on the Tivos.


Yes, the kmttg *ff_xbox360* encoding profile produces mp4 files that stream natively and nicely to Tivo via streambaby and supposedly should work for xbox360 playback as well (though since I don't own one I can't verify for sure).


----------



## LordXerxes

moyekj said:


> v0p6h just released should fix kmttg Tivo detection problem with your network printer.
> I changed my screen saver to power off screen after 1 minute while a kmttg download was happening and after reviving the screen the download was still continuing. Can you determine which task specifically it pauses on? Is it any/all of them or some specific task?


So I have been trying to tweak some of my power management settings, but it seems like after about 20 minutes encode/decrypt and download processes just pause. As soon as I "wake up" my idle machine, the jobs just start up again. I am using the High Performance profile. I have turned off Hard Drive sleep, and I have even tried to change some of the "hidden" settings for AC power. So far, nothing seems to have worked.

Lord Xerxes


----------



## Icarus

It has to be something with your setup, though I did have a similar problem until I adjusted the default PM settings.

I'm running 64 bit vista home premium, and after I adjusted a bunch of the PM settings (when plugged in, high performance profile), it keeps running. You did set it to never sleep when plugged in, right?

The only other thing I can think is that you have some system or other task that runs at high priority kick in when the display turns off. So you can also try setting the turn off display when plugged in to never, and see if it makes a difference. Vista does like to do stuff like that, but those tasks should not be running at high priority. (indexing, defrag, etc, tend to run when vista thinks you aren't using the system.)

-David


----------



## LordXerxes

Icarus said:


> It has to be something with your setup, though I did have a similar problem until I adjusted the default PM settings.
> 
> I'm running 64 bit vista home premium, and after I adjusted a bunch of the PM settings (when plugged in, high performance profile), it keeps running. You did set it to never sleep when plugged in, right?
> 
> The only other thing I can think is that you have some system or other task that runs at high priority kick in when the display turns off. So you can also try setting the turn off display when plugged in to never, and see if it makes a difference. Vista does like to do stuff like that, but those tasks should not be running at high priority. (indexing, defrag, etc, tend to run when vista thinks you aren't using the system.)
> 
> -David


Hi David,

I have never configured any of the settings since I installed the system. I keep this system on 24/7, so the only setting I ever made sure was active was turning off the display. I am certain that the machine never goes to sleep, standby, or hibernate.

I have had other applications continue just fine (or so it seemed, I haven't checked them since I disabled them for this process) when the machine is "idle". I suppose I could just switch to my XP machine and not have to worry about it. 

Lord Xerxes


----------



## Icarus

Well, the default PM settings don't work for kmttg, because they will turn off the disk after a period of keyboard inactivity. You already noticed that one.

I'm pretty sure that the default for vista's PM profiles, even the max performance one when plugged in, is to put the machine to sleep after some period of keyboard inactivity. You want "never" there, when plugged in. I had to change it.

-David


----------



## LordXerxes

I just tried disabling the ASUS ACPI Center which, from what I have been reading online, can cause problems for some people. When I wake up in the morning I'll check to see what progress (if any) has been made.

Lord Xerxes


----------



## spocko

moyekj said:


> 4.5 GB transferred in 70 mins => 8.57 Mbps (3.86 GB/hour)


Yep, that seems normal. Transfers from my Tivo HD via wireless are usually in the 8.5 - 9.5 Mbps range according to kmttg.


----------



## moyekj

v0p6i (07/01/2009)
==================

FIXES
* Bug fix to avoid null exception when clicking on OK in configuration dialog when Tivo detection option is disabled.

(Thanks to AudioNutz for reporting this one).


----------



## smithcferg

You've done a good job on this program, moyekj!

Specs/Environment: Using v0p6h. I have a "Creative Zen" 4 gb mp3/mp4 player. Windows Seven 64, dual core AMD. The progam works well works well.

I. Working Zen profile
I was not able to get the ff_zen profile included to transcode properly for this player, using a sd TIVO source file. One error was "Video Format not supported". This is corroborated by jangelj in this post:
http://www.anythingbutipod.com/forum/showthread.php?p=347678.

I have come up with this profile:
MENCODER INPUT -oac mp3lame -lameopts cbr:br=128 -srate 48000 -af channels=2 -ovc xvid -xvidencopts threads=2:bitrate=500 -ofps 24000/1001 -vf scale=320:-2,crop=320:240 -o OUTPUT

So far it works great with no audio/video sync problems or seek problems (both of which can happen on the Zen), and the picture has correct aspect ratio. Tested with 1/2 hour SD and 1 hour HD files. On HD, set to crop top and bottom, it may be better to change it to crop the sides, but it is satisfactory the way it is.

II. Profile for hard subs needs variable
Ultimately I am trying to come up with a profile that will create hard subs in video that will work on the Zen. My wife is deaf, and this player does not support soft subs. (This is why I chose Mencoder for transcode.)

This works to create hardsubbed video:
MENCODER INPUT -sub "<path><subtitle.srt>" -subcc -subfont-text-scale 3 -subfont-blur 2 -subfont-outline 2 -subfont C:\WINDOWS\FONTS\ARIAL\ARIALBD.TTF -oac mp3lame -lameopts cbr:br=128 -srate 48000 -af channels=2 -ovc xvid -xvidencopts threads=2:bitrate=500 -ofps 24000/1001 -vf scale=320:-2,crop=320:240 -o OUTPUT
with the following caveats:
1) I have to hardcode the .srt file into the profile (which really limits it's usefulness, grin) [srtFile] variable didn't work. Can you make a full path\filename variable available for the .srt in the profile? Without this, this profile won't work.

I have used the -sub-fuzziness variable to try to have mencoder automatically load the subtitles. It fails, I think because it doesn't know which directory the file is stored in. 
2) I have hardcoded in the bold arial font on my computer: -subfont C:\WINDOWS\FONTS\ARIAL\ARIALBD.TTF Anybody know of a way to point to a sub font which would be non-specific to any one computer, so the profile would work for everyone?

I understand there are other reasons why hard coding of subs can be useful to many - other players like mine that don't support soft subs, or preparing a file for streaming through streambaby, which doesn't support closed captions, I believe.

III. t2extract variables
Can you make a way where I can use the configurable args of t2extract? This would be helpful. For example, be able to make .sami/.srt/both .sami and .srt - also cutoff duration, bias ( which I currently need) etc.

I tried unchecking t2extract, and instead including it in my profile with command line arguments which I needed. This failed, as your program cleverly skipped right to the Mencoder line.

I think you have done a great job. I admire the clarity that I see in the interface design, and how well it works. I hope to be able to one day have a point and click system that will allow my wife to enjoy captioned video.

Thanks for your help.

Sincerely,

Craig

PS A great program like this deserves its own forum!


----------



## ACraigL

I've been tracking this thread for a while -- and since I'm unhappy with the ipod resolution that comes with TiVo Desktop, finally gave it a ride. I have to say I am enormously impressed with this application... really great. Thank you for your efforts here.

I've been throught the wiki and pretty much get everything, including creating profiles. What I'm not clear on is how to add additional metadata via Atomic Parsley. I'm getting most of what I need, but if I want to include genre and year, for example, is there a way to configure that? It seems that all the data is in the text file...

Also, how do you use the audio boost in conjuction with other profiles?

Thanks again!


----------



## moyekj

ACraigL said:


> I've been throught the wiki and pretty much get everything, including creating profiles. What I'm not clear on is how to add additional metadata via Atomic Parsley. I'm getting most of what I need, but if I want to include genre and year, for example, is there a way to configure that? It seems that all the data is in the text file...


 There is not an explicit task in the GUI for adding the data, however it does happen automatically under the following circumstances:
You have "metadata" and "encode" tasks configured as part of the job set with encoding profile that outputs mp4 or m4v.
The "metadata" step then creates file.mp4.txt or file.m4v.txt file.
Following a successful "encode" step kmttg will then launch an "atomic" job which reads data from that .txt file and uses AtomicParsley to add data to the .mp4 or .m4v file.


----------



## moyekj

I. Noted. Will add that profile to existing set.

II. I'll look into allowing [srtFile] and some of the other filenames inside encoding profiles.
NOTE: streambaby does support closed captions from SRT files - if you have file.srt file accompanying your file.whatever video file it will automatically add captions while streaming. There are options for controlling font size as well. (I worked on the initial implementation of closed captioning support in streambaby and it turned out it actually works fairly well).

III. I can add an option for additional arguments to t2extract.

Please file an issue request citing this thread which is useful for tracking the issues and for me to get you development versions of kmttg to try out the enhancements.



smithcferg said:


> You've done a good job on this program, moyekj!
> 
> Specs/Environment: Using v0p6h. I have a "Creative Zen" 4 gb mp3/mp4 player. Windows Seven 64, dual core AMD. The progam works well works well.
> 
> I. Working Zen profile
> I was not able to get the ff_zen profile included to transcode properly for this player, using a sd TIVO source file. One error was "Video Format not supported". This is corroborated by jangelj in this post:
> http://www.anythingbutipod.com/forum/showthread.php?p=347678.
> 
> I have come up with this profile:
> MENCODER INPUT -oac mp3lame -lameopts cbr:br=128 -srate 48000 -af channels=2 -ovc xvid -xvidencopts threads=2:bitrate=500 -ofps 24000/1001 -vf scale=320:-2,crop=320:240 -o OUTPUT
> 
> So far it works great with no audio/video sync problems or seek problems (both of which can happen on the Zen), and the picture has correct aspect ratio. Tested with 1/2 hour SD and 1 hour HD files. On HD, set to crop top and bottom, it may be better to change it to crop the sides, but it is satisfactory the way it is.
> 
> II. Profile for hard subs needs variable
> Ultimately I am trying to come up with a profile that will create hard subs in video that will work on the Zen. My wife is deaf, and this player does not support soft subs. (This is why I chose Mencoder for transcode.)
> 
> This works to create hardsubbed video:
> MENCODER INPUT -sub "<path><subtitle.srt>" -subcc -subfont-text-scale 3 -subfont-blur 2 -subfont-outline 2 -subfont C:\WINDOWS\FONTS\ARIAL\ARIALBD.TTF -oac mp3lame -lameopts cbr:br=128 -srate 48000 -af channels=2 -ovc xvid -xvidencopts threads=2:bitrate=500 -ofps 24000/1001 -vf scale=320:-2,crop=320:240 -o OUTPUT
> with the following caveats:
> 1) I have to hardcode the .srt file into the profile (which really limits it's usefulness, grin) [srtFile] variable didn't work. Can you make a full path\filename variable available for the .srt in the profile? Without this, this profile won't work.
> 
> I have used the -sub-fuzziness variable to try to have mencoder automatically load the subtitles. It fails, I think because it doesn't know which directory the file is stored in.
> 2) I have hardcoded in the bold arial font on my computer: -subfont C:\WINDOWS\FONTS\ARIAL\ARIALBD.TTF Anybody know of a way to point to a sub font which would be non-specific to any one computer, so the profile would work for everyone?
> 
> I understand there are other reasons why hard coding of subs can be useful to many - other players like mine that don't support soft subs, or preparing a file for streaming through streambaby, which doesn't support closed captions, I believe.
> 
> III. t2extract variables
> Can you make a way where I can use the configurable args of t2extract? This would be helpful. For example, be able to make .sami/.srt/both .sami and .srt - also cutoff duration, bias ( which I currently need) etc.
> 
> I tried unchecking t2extract, and instead including it in my profile with command line arguments which I needed. This failed, as your program cleverly skipped right to the Mencoder line.
> 
> I think you have done a great job. I admire the clarity that I see in the interface design, and how well it works. I hope to be able to one day have a point and click system that will allow my wife to enjoy captioned video.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Craig
> 
> PS A great program like this deserves its own forum!


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj said:


> There is not an explicit task in the GUI for adding the data, however it does happen automatically under the following circumstances:
> You have "metadata" and "encode" tasks configured as part of the job set with encoding profile that outputs mp4 or m4v.
> The "metadata" step then creates file.mp4.txt or file.m4v.txt file.
> Following a successful "encode" step kmttg will then launch an "atomic" job which reads data from that .txt file and uses AtomicParsley to add data to the .mp4 or .m4v file.


Thanks -- I have that going now. I was just wondering if there was a way to add fields that are not currently going in (like genre and year, for example).

I added something late to the thread -- what's the recommended way to boost audio with your program? A 1.4 setting in TiVoDeskop seem to work best for me.

EDIT: Nevermind -- found it in the thread. Will try to use -D 2.


----------



## Icarus

ACraigL said:


> Thanks -- I have that going now. I was just wondering if there was a way to add fields that are not currently going in (like genre and year, for example).


You can add whatever you want with AtomicParsley. Just run it in a command tool with -help and -longhelp to see the arguments. Play with it, you'll figure it out. You can just copy the .exe to wherever you want to run it. Then, if you can figure it out, you can add whatever fields you want to the text file that kmttg creates and those tags will be added as part of the process.

The process that gets the metadata from tivo doesn't get everything, so if you importing into itunes, some fields are missing, like the year, and tivo does episode numbers and titles differently than itunes does.

-David


----------



## dlfl

Icarus said:


> You can add whatever you want with AtomicParsley. Just run it in a command tool with -help and -longhelp to see the arguments. Play with it, you'll figure it out. You can just copy the .exe to wherever you want to run it. Then, if you can figure it out, you can add whatever fields you want to the text file that kmttg creates and those tags will be added as part of the process.........


Here is a simple two-step process that should work:
1. Use metagenerator to get the metadata into a pyTiVo style metadata (simple text) file.
2. Use pyTiVoParsley to put the metadata in the .mp4 or .m4v file. (It uses AtomicParsley but you don't have to master the details.)

This is a manual process. Not as good as having kmttg add all the desired tags automatically -- if there is a way to do that (?).


----------



## moyekj

ACraigL said:


> Thanks -- I have that going now. I was just wondering if there was a way to add fields that are not currently going in (like genre and year, for example).


 These are all the AtomicParsley options that are looked at to be filled right now in kmttg:
-S --title --grouping --year --description -H --TVEpisode --TVEpisodeNum --TVSeason --TVNetwork
Obvious caveat is that not all the data is always available. There is more data available if you start from shows directly from your Tivos rather than .TiVo files which contain less metadata.

NOTE: There probably is plenty of room for improvement. Since I don't use iTunes myself I depend on feedback/suggestions from people that do to get it working properly. Right now, for example the TVSeason and TVEpisodeNum are derived from 3 or 4 digit Tivo episode number if it exists. While that is OK for a lot of shows it probably is not universally correct.


----------



## Icarus

dlfl said:


> if there is a way to do that (?).


Yes  Don't you recall how you created pyTivoParsley.exe?

-David


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj said:


> These are all the AtomicParsley options that are looked at to be filled right now in kmttg:
> -S --title --grouping --year --description -H --TVEpisode --TVEpisodeNum --TVSeason --TVNetwork
> Obvious caveat is that not all the data is always available. There is more data available if you start from shows directly from your Tivos rather than .TiVo files which contain less metadata.
> 
> NOTE: There probably is plenty of room for improvement. Since I don't use iTunes myself I depend on feedback/suggestions from people that do to get it working properly. Right now, for example the TVSeason and TVEpisodeNum are derived from 3 or 4 digit Tivo episode number if it exists. While that is OK for a lot of shows it probably is not universally correct.


Good info. Thanks.

Is AP called from code, or is there an external command somewhere that I can modify? I was not sure how to get to the call... maybe we can start there. If it's hard coded, perhaps a future config file can determine what gets inserted.

FWIW, what's going in there now is pretty good -- description is key for me since I put many movies on my iPod and it's the best way for me to decide what to watch -- genre helps me too, hence the request.

I orginally learned a lot on AP when doing Vista Media Center conversion automation. My source was http://onlydarksets.com/2009/01/02/converting-sagetv-recordings-to-zuneipodiphone-version-20/

See step 10 for incorporating AP. Ultimately, this is what I'm looking for, and what I have now from recordings on my Media Center (which I use for network HD broadcasts -- I'm using an older Series2 for recording movies for my iPod).


----------



## moyekj

It's all done in code. You can browse the relevant code using this link
The atomicGetArgs procedure starting line 146 is what parses the metadata text file and builds the AP command line arguments.


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> v0p6i (07/01/2009)
> ==================
> 
> FIXES
> * Bug fix to avoid null exception when clicking on OK in configuration dialog when Tivo detection option is disabled.
> 
> (Thanks to AudioNutz for reporting this one).


Was the issue Mac only, or was it apparent on the PeeeCeee platform as well?


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> Was the issue Mac only, or was it apparent on the PeeeCeee platform as well?


 It was a general silly little bug affecting all platforms. Problem only happened if you start kmttg with "Look for Tivos on network" option disabled. I suspect most people don't turn that option off in which case they would not have a problem.


----------



## dlfl

Icarus said:


> Yes  Don't you recall how you created pyTivoParsley.exe?
> 
> -David


Probably not ... remember I am the cranky *old *novice. What I meant was an easy way for users to control tags that are added (without modifying the kmttg code, e.g., via a configuration file).

metaGenerator will give you a full complement of metaData obtained independently via web databases.


----------



## moyekj

You can always use the "custom" task to run whatever script/program what you want, including AtomicParsley if you wish. That would be one way to setup a completely custom/automated AtomicParsley task.


----------



## LordXerxes

AudioNutz said:


> Was the issue Mac only, or was it apparent on the PeeeCeee platform as well?


I wonder if this was the issue that I had here:



LordXerxes said:


> Original Post


Lord Xerxes


----------



## moyekj

LordXerxes said:


> I wonder if this was the issue that I had here:


 Post 982 I think is what you intended to point to. And yes, looks like same issue which is fixed in latest release.


----------



## LordXerxes

Incidentally, I am still having my Power Management (?) issue where all tasks pause when my machine is idle. I am at a complete loss at this point. I have tweaked just about all the power management settings that I can find that might cause the machine to stay on, but pause the kmttg processes. Some of the other applications that run on my machine ([email protected], [email protected], etc.) still download and process.

Lord Xerxes


----------



## moyekj

That's a strange one I can't reproduce. Well I suppose you could just turn off screen saver and turn off the monitor instead after kicking off the jobs, or setup auto transfers and run as a service.


----------



## LordXerxes

moyekj said:


> That's a strange one I can't reproduce. Well I suppose you could just turn off screen saver and turn off the monitor instead after kicking off the jobs, or setup auto transfers and run as a service.


I don't think that the display settings have anything to do with it. I originally thought it had to do with "Away Mode" in Vista's Power Management, but I am pretty sure that I turned off this setting using Powercfg.exe.

Lord Xerxes


----------



## Icarus

You are running both [email protected] and [email protected]? Are they both setup as low priority tasks?

Try disabling both of them and see if it makes a difference. In theory, they should only be running at low priority, but you should eliminate them as a source of the problem.

Most people run one of them or the other. It's usually not productive to run both at the same time since both of them will use all the available cpu power they can get.

I run [email protected], but not on the machine that does tivo processing. Depending on how you have [email protected] setup, it should be fine though. The default is that [email protected] runs just above idle priority so will only consume cpu cycles when nothing else is running. I think there's a setting for it in client.cfg. If you changed it from it's default setting, that might be a problem. I don't use the screen saver version either, and if you are using the screen saver versions of these programs, that might explain what's going on.

-David


----------



## LordXerxes

Icarus said:


> You are running both [email protected] and [email protected]? Are they both setup as low priority tasks?
> 
> Try disabling both of them and see if it makes a difference. In theory, they should be only running at low priority, but you should eliminate them as a source of the problem.
> 
> Most people run one of them or the other. It's usually not productive to run both at the same time.
> 
> -David


Actually, [email protected] is running via CPU and [email protected] is running via GPU. But when I have been processing with kmttg I have had both disabled. It looks like both processes are running at Normal Priority, and I don't use either as a screen saver.

Lord Xerxes


----------



## jbrown13

My TiVo desktop just stopped transferring files from my Series 2 DVR to my PC (see http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=428894), and searching around I found reference to KMTTG. I installed it, but can't get it to run. I keep getting the following error:

*Server Busy*

Download failed to file: C:\Documents and Settings\Jeff Brown\My Documents\Downloads\kmttg_v0p6i\Prairie Fever (07_01_2009).TiVo
Exit Code: 0
% Total %Received %Xfered Average Speed Time Time Time Current
Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed

0 31 0 31 0 0 165 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 165
0 31 0 31 0 0 165 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
0 51 0 51 0 0 155 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 155
Warning: Transient Problem: HTTP error Will retry in 1 seconds. 3 reties.
Warning: Left.
Throwing Away 51 bytes

0 51 0 51 0 0 296 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 296
0 51 0 51 0 0 296 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
Warning: Transient Problem: HTTP error Will retry in 2 seconds. 2 reties.
Warning: Left.
Throwing Away 51 bytes

0 51 0 51 0 0 362 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 296
0 51 0 51 0 0 362 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
Warning: Transient Problem: HTTP error Will retry in 4 seconds. 1 reties.
Warning: Left.
Throwing Away 51 bytes

0 51 0 51 0 0 362 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 362
0 51 0 51 0 0 362 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0

Then it attempts to run the decoder, but it can't find the file and gives me another error.

I'm totally lost as to how to make this work. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I do own VideoReDo, which is installed on my machine.

Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

jbrown13 said:


> My TiVo desktop just stopped transferring files from my Series 2 DVR to my PC (see http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=428894), and searching around I found reference to KMTTG. I installed it, but can't get it to run. I keep getting the following error:
> 
> *Server Busy*


 The *Server Busy* reply from TiVo is the key to the problem - it's not responding to requests to download files (probably why Tivo Desktop stopped working as well). Rebooting your TiVo will likely clear out that condition.
Also note. It's not a good idea to have both Tivo Desktop and kmttg running at the same time if both are trying to download files at the same time. kmttg will limit downloads to one at a time per Tivo but it doesn't know about other programs also trying to initiate downloads at the same time which can overwhelm the Tivo server and result in errors such as what you are getting.


----------



## jbrown13

moyekj said:


> The *Server Busy* reply from TiVo is the key to the problem - it's not responding to requests to download files (probably why Tivo Desktop stopped working as well). Rebooting your TiVo will likely clear out that condition.
> Also note. It's not a good idea to have both Tivo Desktop and kmttg running at the same time if both are trying to download files at the same time. kmttg will limit downloads to one at a time per Tivo but it doesn't know about other programs also trying to initiate downloads at the same time which can overwhelm the Tivo server and result in errors such as what you are getting.


That worked for kmttg transferring files. Any chance you could solve my original problem (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=428894)?

Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

jbrown13 said:


> That worked for kmttg transferring files. Any chance you could solve my original problem (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=428894)?


 No, sorry. My dislike for Tivo Desktop is in part what motivated me to start kmttg in the first place, so I don't use it. Using 3rd party apps such as pyTivo, kmttg, streambaby and others can give you most of the Tivo Desktop Plus functionality plus a lot more anyway if you are willing to spend some time installing and learning how to use them.


----------



## jbrown13

moyekj said:


> No, sorry. My dislike for Tivo Desktop is in part what motivated me to start kmttg in the first place, so I don't use it. Using 3rd party apps such as pyTivo, kmttg, streambaby and others can give you most of the Tivo Desktop Plus functionality plus a lot more anyway if you are willing to spend some time installing and learning how to use them.


OK. I got kmttg working, but pyTiVo is another conundrum. I can't seem to see my video files on my computer from my TiVo. Any suggestions for this dumba$$?

Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

jbrown13 said:


> OK. I got kmttg working, but pyTiVo is another conundrum. I can't seem to see my video files on my computer from my TiVo. Any suggestions for this dumba$$?
> 
> Thanks.


 pyTivo thread is the appropriate thread for pyTivo questions, or pyTivo forum. If you haven't done so, at bare minimum you have to make a *pyTivo.conf* file (start with a copy of pyTivo.conf.dist file which comes with installation) and define a video share section with the full path to where to look for your videos, for example:


Code:


[My Videos]
type=video
path=c:\videos


----------



## jbrown13

jbrown13 said:


> OK. I got kmttg working, but pyTiVo is another conundrum. I can't seem to see my video files on my computer from my TiVo. Any suggestions for this dumba$$?
> 
> Thanks.


I got it working and it was definitely a bonehead move on my part that caused the problem.


----------



## bkdtv

Several possibilities....

(1) Can you detect and set the default TiVo Recordings folder (assuming TiVo Desktop was previously installed) on Windows and OSX?

(2) Might it be possible to add support for TiVo's network control, so kmttg could change both tuners to predefined channels as a means to improve transfer throughput? There would have to be a timeout set between each tuner and channel change, to make sure the confirmation dialog is not hit to interrupt an existing recording.


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv said:


> (1) Can you detect and set the default TiVo Recordings folder (assuming TiVo Desktop was previously installed) on Windows and OSX?
> 
> (2) Might it be possible to add support for TiVo's network control, so kmttg could change both tuners to predefined channels as a means to improve transfer throughput? There would have to be a timeout set between each tuner and channel change, to make sure the confirmation dialog is not hit to interrupt an existing recording.


(1) Don't know, maybe on Windows if there is a registry entry, no clue about OSX. It's pretty easy to set it once in kmttg and then forget about it though no?
(2) Possible, but of course restricted to series 3 units. I've seen for MRV it can make quite a difference in speedup but does it really have a big impact on TTG?

A real performance booster would be to figure out how to decrypt files downloaded with *&Format=video%2Fx-tivo-raw-tts* formatting which gives you MRV speeds (i.e. about double TTG speeds). I think that resulting file is a mpeg2 transport stream wrapped in encryption of some sort (but not something that tivodecode can decrypt, though perhaps some variation on tivodecode may do it). I don't know enough about transport streams and encryption code to attempt such a project myself...


----------



## Icarus

never mind, you already found the problem. I didn't see the other replies.


----------



## wmcbrine

moyekj said:


> A real performance booster would be to figure out how to decrypt files downloaded with *&Format=video%2Fx-tivo-raw-tts*


Or, files with Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg&System=ts. Those come out as some kind of .TiVo variant, and tivodecode can even extract the metadata from them, but beyond that it segfaults. Blazing fast, but useless... can't even feed them back to the TiVo.


----------



## smithcferg

moyekj

The SRTFILE variable that you added and the t2extract option line is exactly what I needed to get hardsubs working! The last time that I tried something like thit it was so complicated to run the chain of programs necessary to do it that I never used it. This is something that is simple and just works.

Thanks so much. And my wife thanks you.

A. Issues

I. 
One new small cosmetic issue: The formatting of the "Programs" tab dialogue in "Configure . . ." looks damaged. The field column is unusually narrow.

II.
One old small cosmetic issue:
It is hard to read the black text on red background that is in the "configure" dialogue on error conditions and on the [cancel] button. This makes it hard for me to correct errors.

B. Questions?
I.
How can I queue up different jobs with different profiles for the same TIVO? If not there yet, is this a feature you can add?

C. Feature request

I.
Can you create a [profile] variable for the custom command? So if a custom command is for example "custom.bat [profile] [mpgFile] [encodeFile]", the batch file will be able to decide what actions to take based on the [profile] that had been used, perhaps using a "case" statement?

II.
Any hope of this becoming an HMO app, so that I could select from among several profiles for a show in a now playing list using my remote, similar to Galleon (but with this app it would be way better!)

Will reference these in the Wiki.

Again thanks. You are doing a good job with this.

Sincerely,

Craig


----------



## jbrown13

jbrown13 said:


> OK. I got kmttg working, but pyTiVo is another conundrum. I can't seem to see my video files on my computer from my TiVo. Any suggestions for this dumba$$?
> 
> Thanks.


Today it went back to the server busy error. I've tried rebooting everything and shutting down pyTiVo, but I still get the server busy error. I'm back to square one.

Any suggestions?


----------



## moyekj

jbrown13 said:


> Today it went back to the server busy error. I've tried rebooting everything and shutting down pyTiVo, but I still get the server busy error. I'm back to square one.
> 
> Any suggestions?


 Do you still have Tivo Desktop running or something else that is trying to access your Tivo to download programs?


----------



## jbrown13

TiVo Desktop has been uninstalled as of yesterday when I got things working. It appears kmttg will only allow one transfer from the TiVo and then I get the server busy error.


----------



## jbrown13

moyekj said:


> Do you still have Tivo Desktop running or something else that is trying to access your Tivo to download programs?


I rebooted my TiVo again and kmttg has begun working again. It remains to be seen if I can transfer a second video without rebooting the TiVo once or twice. Go figure.


----------



## Icarus

Your problem has nothing to do with kmttg.

-David


----------



## jbrown13

Icarus said:


> Your problem has nothing to do with kmttg.
> 
> -David


I learned a long time ago that nothing is as black and white as the statement above. kmttg may not be the cause of the problem, but the fact that it won't work as intended means that it does have something to do with kmttg. My experience with TiVo software has been one of constant bugs and missteps, and the fact that thay updated my DVR software on July 1 or 2 is most likely the cause of the problems with TiVo Desktop and kmttg.

Jeff


----------



## jbrown13

I've rebooted both my PC and my DVR multiple times to no avail. Now when I try to transfer an .mpg file from my TiVo to my PC the timer runs but the amount transferred never leaves zero. If I cancel that transfer and try another transfer without rebooting I get the "server busy" error. If I reboot both again the same thing occurs again and again.


----------



## moyekj

jbrown13, I don't know if it really does anything but it may be worth a shot. Next time you get a failed download because of *Server Busy* message try the following with your browser to see if it fixes it:


Code:


http://<ip>/TiVoConnect?Command=ResetServer

Obviously replace <ip> with the real TiVo IP such as 192.168.1.107
(If prompted for login the username is tivo, password is your 10 digit MAK).

When I run on my Tivos it takes several seconds but eventually completes. If when you run the above it times out in your browser or returns an error of some sort then that indicates a problem of some sort maybe with your networking setup or your Tivo.

P.S. TiVo HMO documentation dated 2003 has a description of the above which states at the time it should have no effect but in future may be useful or even required:


HMO documentation said:


> This command clears the Server's internal state.
> http://{machine}/TiVoConnect?Command=ResetServer
> Every Client should issue a ResetServer command as soon as possible after it has finished with
> the Server. This will allow the Server to release memory and any other resources associated with
> internal "session" state maintained for the Client. This command can also be used to put the
> Server into a known state before use.
> This command has no parameters.
> The TiVo DVR does not currently use this command. In the future, this command may be
> supported or even required by the TiVo DVR. Implementation of this command is a requirement
> for future-safe Server design.


----------



## Icarus

jbrown13 said:


> I learned a long time ago that nothing is as black and white as the statement above. kmttg may not be the cause of the problem, but the fact that it won't work as intended means that it does have something to do with kmttg. My experience with TiVo software has been one of constant bugs and missteps, and the fact that thay updated my DVR software on July 1 or 2 is most likely the cause of the problems with TiVo Desktop and kmttg.
> 
> Jeff


Correct me if I'm wrong, but you started with Tivo Desktop and a "server busy" problem, then installed kmttg hoping that would solve that problem. Is that correct?

All of the programs that transfer tv shows from your tivo to another device use the same method for the transfer. If kmttg wasn't working, and the others were working, that would be a different story.

If you want to eliminate Tivo Desktop and kmttg, just use the browser method. Once you solve the server busy problem, then any of the other methods will work.

-David


----------



## spocko

I'm playing with the trial version of VideoRedo TVS on Vista, and the integration with kmttg doesn't seem to work. I get error messages like the following. Any ideas? Thanks.



Code:


>> Running qsfix on C:\Users\user\Videos\Flipper.mpg ...
C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Program Files\VideoReDo\vp.vbs" C:\Users\user\Videos\Flipper.mpg C:\Users\user\Videos\Flipper.mpg.qsfix /t1 /d /q /na 
qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Program Files\VideoReDo\vp.vbs" C:\Users\user\Videos\Flipper.mpg C:\Users\user\Videos\Flipper.mpg.qsfix /t1 /d /q /na 
C:\Program Files\VideoReDo\vp.vbs(45, 2) WScript.CreateObject: Could not locate automation class named "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent".

-----------------------------

*UPDATE:*
Problem solved! It's not a kmttg issue. VideoRedo has to be run as an administrator at least once in order to register the necessary components. After that, it works great.


----------



## jbrown13

Icarus said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but you started with Tivo Desktop and a "server busy" problem, then installed kmttg hoping that would solve that problem. Is that correct?
> 
> All of the programs that transfer tv shows from your tivo to another device use the same method for the transfer. If kmttg wasn't working, and the others were working, that would be a different story.
> 
> If you want to eliminate Tivo Desktop and kmttg, just use the browser method. Once you solve the server busy problem, then any of the other methods will work.
> 
> -David


It would be much more helpful if you would suggest solutions to the problem instead of redefining the problem. I think we all know there is a problem. The conundrum is how to fix it.


----------



## Icarus

jbrown13 said:


> It would be much more helpful if you would suggest solutions to the problem instead of redefining the problem. I think we all know there is a problem. The conundrum is how to fix it.


Well, you said it *was* related to kmttg, so I had to restate where we were. Have you tried the browser method?

http://www.tivoblog.com/archives/20...-connect-to-your-tivo-using-your-web-browser/

Anyway, there's a bunch of people that watch this thread for information on kmttg, and get notified when there's replies here.

So, please, start another thread in the right place. People will help you. If you do that, come back here and add a link to your new thread to this thread.

Seriously, it's the right thing to do. The members here will help you.

-David


----------



## Icarus

spocko said:


> I'm playing with the trial version VideoRedo TVS on Vista, and the integration with kmttg doesn't seem to work. I get error messages like the following. Any ideas? Thanks.


I'm using vista with vrd plus. That's one difference, I don't think you need the entire suite. The only other difference I noticed is that vrd+ installed in "Program File (x86)", not in "Program Files". Is the pathname correct in your configuration?

-David


----------



## jbrown13

See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=428894


----------



## moyekj

jbrown13 said:


> See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=428894


 If the ResetServer command does indeed seem to properly reset the server to a "good" state let me know and I can add a ResetServer command as part of kmttg for people that run into the same problem.


----------



## jbrown13

moyekj said:


> If the ResetServer command does indeed seem to properly reset the server to a "good" state let me know and I can add a ResetServer command as part of kmttg for people that run into the same problem.


It appears that the command you suggested has solved my problem. Of course, I'm only a day or so into the apparent success, so I can't unequivocally say it has worked. But, it sure gives me hope.

Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## innocentfreak

I thought I set it up correctly but I am having issues trying to output in the folder and file naming structure I want.

I am trying to set it up so the shows go into their own basic title folder with either more specific subfolders or files.

For example...
Folder: The Life and Times of Tim
File or subfolder: Episode 5 - Tim, Stu, and Marie:Miss February (recorded 7/4/09)

I tried both title and maintitle but they both label the folder as The Life and Times of Tim - Tim, Stu and Marie Miss February_Fri_Jul_03. Am I missing something or will it always pull the full description as the title and maintitle?


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> I thought I set it up correctly but I am having issues trying to output in the folder and file naming structure I want.
> 
> I am trying to set it up so the shows go into their own basic title folder with either more specific subfolders or files.
> 
> For example...
> Folder: The Life and Times of Tim
> File or subfolder: Episode 5 - Tim, Stu, and Marie:Miss February (recorded 7/4/09)
> 
> I tried both title and maintitle but they both label the folder as The Life and Times of Tim - Tim, Stu and Marie Miss February_Fri_Jul_03. Am I missing something or will it always pull the full description as the title and maintitle?


 You want to do something like this for *File Naming* setting:
[mainTitle][/]["Episode " EpisodeNumber " - "][episodeTitle] (recorded [monthNum]_[mday]_[year])

NOTE: I use underscores for monthNum_mday_year because '/' is a special character not allowed in file names.
NOTE: [/] has special meaning to kmttg to create a folder structure as documented in configuring_kmttg Wiki page.
NOTE: The whole Episode portion is advanced file naming structure that will only appear in the file name if Episode number exists for that show.


----------



## innocentfreak

This is what I have...
[mainTitle][/][title]_["Episode " EpisodeNumber "_"][episodeTitle] ([month] [mday] [year])

This results in 
K:\tivo\Merlin - Camelots water is poisoned_Episode 103_Camelots water is poisoned (Jun 28 2009)\Merlin\Merlin - Camelots water is poisoned_Episode 103_Camelots water is poisoned (Jun 28 2009).TiVo

Here is what I am aiming for
K:\tivo\Merlin\Merlin - Episode 103_Camelots water is poisoned (Jun 28 2009).TiVo

If I can get it so it just creates the first folder as the name of the series I can play with the rest until I find something I like.


----------



## moyekj

I have that same episode of Merlin. I set my File Naming template to what I posted:
[mainTitle][/]["Episode " EpisodeNumber " - "][episodeTitle] (recorded [monthNum]_[mday]_[year])

When I start a download I get (with c:\home\dvd set as my base .TiVo dir):
c:\home\dvd\Merlin\Episode 103 - Camelots water is poisoned (recorded 06_28_2009).TiVo

i.e. [mainTitle] evaluates to Merlin in this case as is expected (for my case anyway).

EDIT: I think I know what's happening in your case. You have the "Create sub-folder for each download" option enabled under File Settings tab. Turn that off.

Once you turn off that option looks like setting you want is:
[mainTitle][/][mainTitle][" - Episode " EpisodeNumber "_"][episodeTitle] ( [month] [mday] [year])


----------



## bkdtv

like innocentfreak's idea to have folder names just use the name of the show, rather than all information defined for the filename. That one, one's recordings are downloaded and organized by show name, rather than having 50 different folders for 50 different episodes.


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv said:


> I like innocentfreak's idea to have folder names just use the name of the show, rather than all information defined for the filename. That one, one's recordings are downloaded and organized by show name, rather than having 50 different folders for 50 different episodes.


 That's what the [/] special keyword is for - so you can create any folder structure you want using any of the available keywords. You can even use multiple [/] to create multiple sub-folders. The "Create sub-folder for each download" option was a special request from someone a while back which I never found useful especially once support for [/] was added, so most people will want to leave that off (I probably should make a note of that in documentation).


----------



## innocentfreak

moyekj said:


> That's what the [/] special keyword is for - so you can create any folder structure you want using any of the available keywords. You can even use multiple [/] to create multiple sub-folders. The "Create sub-folder for each download" option was a special request from someone a while back which I never found useful especially once support for [/] was added, so most people will want to leave that off (I probably should make a note of that in documentation).


Ok I am an idiot and this was my problem. I had create a sub-folder for each download selected so as a result it created the first folder as I showed and then the folder I actually wanted.

EDIT: Is there a way to pull original air date? I don't see that listed as one of the optional wordings but I may just be missing it.


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> EDIT: Is there a way to pull original air date? I don't see that listed as one of the optional wordings but I may just be missing it.


 No. Original air date is only available with extended show information which requires a separate query to Tivo server to get for each show. So it could be obtained if really desired along with some other extended show info (for example right before initiating a download request for a show), but currently it's not readily available.


----------



## innocentfreak

Ok thanks. I wasn't sure since it could pull episode number since it would be helpful on those shows that don't have episode numbers. I just assumed it was part of the same query.


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv said:


> (2) Might it be possible to add support for TiVo's network control, so kmttg could change both tuners to predefined channels as a means to improve transfer throughput? There would have to be a timeout set between each tuner and channel change, to make sure the confirmation dialog is not hit to interrupt an existing recording.


 I played around with this some today but I don't think the network remote responsiveness is good to do this reliably. For example I tried the following sequence of commands to set tuners to channels 2 & 4:
LiveTV,Clear,2,Select,Clear,LiveTV,Clear,4,Select,Clear

I used different timing from 0.1 to 2 second intervals between commands and couldn't in any case get my S3 to do what I wanted. So combine that issue with problems of not knowing the exact status of the Tivo at the time you try and do this means this seems too unreliable to pull off accurately...

This network control would be much more useful if there was proper feedback from Tivo for each command or at least the ability to get a screen shot of the Tivo easily over the network. (ReplayTV had capability of getting screenshots over http which combined with it's network remote capability was pretty useful, except there was a bug that was never fixed that some network remote commands would register twice with each push which made doing some things remotely impossible).


----------



## jbrown13

moyekj said:


> If the ResetServer command does indeed seem to properly reset the server to a "good" state let me know and I can add a ResetServer command as part of kmttg for people that run into the same problem.


I played around some more and transferred a good number of videos from my TiVo with kmttg and TiVo Desktop without any issues. Your suggestion to "ResetServer" has been a total success. I'm declaring it a winner.

Thanks again.

Jeff


----------



## rascal

Can you please tell me if this program allow you to transfer files back to the Tivo dvr? I'm have problems with Tivo Desktop. I can transfer files from the dvr to Tivo Desktop with no problems. But when I try to transfer any files back (even programs less than 1/2), the transfer does not complete.

Please advise.


----------



## moyekj

jbrown13 said:


> I played around some more and transferred a good number of videos from my TiVo with kmttg and TiVo Desktop without any issues. Your suggestion to "ResetServer" has been a total success. I'm declaring it a winner.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Jeff


 Since using that command once do you still have to use it occasionally to clear up problems? I would find it suspicious that simply running that command once would clear up problems for good, so it may just be pure coincidence if that's the case.
In any case in development version of kmttg I've added a "Reset TiVo web server" File menu entry in the event that it does indeed do something useful.


----------



## moyekj

rascal said:


> Can you please tell me if this program allow you to transfer files back to the Tivo dvr? I'm have problems with Tivo Desktop. I can transfer files from the dvr to Tivo Desktop with no problems. But when I try to transfer any files back (even programs less than 1/2), the transfer does not complete.
> 
> Please advise.


 No this tool is for pulling shows from your Tivos, not the other way around. pyTivo is the best tool for transferring programs from your PC to Tivo(s).


----------



## rascal

Thank you for getting back to me.

I selected the link you provided and went through the forum. I cannot seem to find the latest version of pyTivo. Can you help me with this please?

Thank you


----------



## moyekj

rascal said:


> Thank you for getting back to me.
> 
> I selected the link you provided and went through the forum. I cannot seem to find the latest version of pyTivo. Can you help me with this please?
> 
> Thank you


 This should really go in pyTivo thread... There are windows installer versions for pyTivo which I do not care for very much. While they do make installation a little easier they tend to point to older versions of pyTivo and in some cases to versions with known bugs. To get the very latest wmcbrine fork of pyTivo you can grab the latest zip file from here:
http://repo.or.cz/w/pyTivo/wmcbrine.git
Then, assuming you are using Windows:
0. Install python if you don't already have it installed.
1. If you don't already have ffmpeg download it from here and unzip it to a fresh folder somewhere.
2. Unzip the wmcbrine file in a fresh folder somewhere.
3. Copy pyTivo.conf.dist to pyTivo.conf and edit the file to point to location of your ffmpeg.exe file. Also under [My Videos] change path to match where you keep videos you want to transfer to Tivo.
4. Double click on pyTivo.py to start the program (leave the console window that starts up open)
NOTE: There are ways to run the program as a service as well which if you use windows installer makes it easy. Personally I don't like running it as a service since I only use it occasionally so only fire it up when I want to use it.


----------



## AudioNutz

Kevin,
Just out of curiosity, on the PeeCee side, will kmttg fire a second curl query to a second TiVo while a curl query is currently downloading a show?

This little bottleneck has bugged me for some time. When I use AutoTransfers, I see the curl queries firing every X minutes when there are no shows to download. However if it finds a show on one TiVo, and begins to download, it won't fire another curl query off to the second TiVo until the first show is completely downloaded from the first TiVo.


----------



## moyekj

The Auto Transfers algorithm currently (doesn't matter what platform) is essentially in pseudo code:


Code:


loop
 foreach tivo
   get now playing list
   process auto transfer setup for matches
   fire up/queue up jobs associated with matches
 end foreach

 wait for all jobs to finish (all tivos)

 sleep X minutes
end loop

So yes I think that is consistent with your observation and it's not like GUI mode where you can have more things running in parallel for different Tivos. i.e. It's a simplistic design not optimized to maximize job throughput, but in my view if you use Auto Transfers it's kind of a "set it and forget it" type setup where throughput is not a high priority and you don't necessarily want to overwhelm the computer with jobs.


----------



## AudioNutz

So you can see a feature request here, right?


----------



## rascal

I really appreciate the info you provided. I didn't understand which version to use from the pyTivo thread. I will use the information you provided. Going forward I'll address any issues with that program in the pyTivo thread.

BTW, I had a video downloaded to TivoDesktop. Somehow it got distored and I was no longer able to view it in MediaPlayer. After opening the video in your program, it works again. So thanks!


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> So you can see a feature request here, right?


 Could see it coming a mile away.  I'll look into perhaps giving each Tivo its own loop, though keep in mind of course the *active job limit* setting may still have some influence on number of parallel CPU intensive jobs that can run at a time.


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> Could see it coming a mile away.  I'll look into perhaps giving each Tivo its own loop, though keep in mind of course the *active job limit* setting may still have some influence on number of parallel CPU intensive jobs that can run at a time.


I can give each TiVo its own loop right now, by simply running two instances of kmttg, but the challenge there is that they won't share a single config, or a single set of auto-transfers.

(I was once running two instances of kmttg in the 0.5n days, because I was having trouble with reception on one of the channels on one of my TiVos.)


----------



## manse

Just tried this out. What a great program!

But... I seem to be running into a problem after I burn this to a DVD. I use kmttg to download and decode to MPEG2, then I bring it into Premiere Elements 3, then burn to DVD. I am getting an issue where the sound gets out of sync with the picture. I don't have this problem when I use Tivo desktop to convert the file to MPEG-4 then use the exact same workflow in Elements (however, encoding to DVD takes hours with MPEG-4, works much faster with a MPEG-2 file).

Do you think installing VideoRedo and then using the option in kmttg for "VRD QS Fix" will help solve the sound out of sync problem? (Also seeing some screen jaggies when the camera pans...)


----------



## bkdtv

manse said:


> Do you think installing VideoRedo and then using the option in kmttg for "VRD QS Fix" will help solve the sound out of sync problem? (Also seeing some screen jaggies when the camera pans...)


Yes.

Without VideoRedo QS Fix, I see A/V sync errors a high percentage of the time. With VideoRedo QS Fix, I have yet to see any A/V sync errors.

Ultimately, new tools or workflow is needed provide encodes with reliable, in-sync audio without VideoRedo. For now, VideoRedo is almost required.


----------



## AudioNutz

manse said:


> ...I don't have this problem when I use Tivo desktop to convert the file to MPEG-4 then use the exact same workflow in Elements (however, encoding to DVD takes hours with MPEG-4, works much faster with a MPEG-2 file)...


Do you get this same issue when you use kmttg to encode to MPEG-4?


----------



## manse

AudioNutz said:


> Do you get this same issue when you use kmttg to encode to MPEG-4?


That was my next test, but I couldn't figure out which of the encode profiles in kmttg would give me vanilla mpeg-4 (I've had some issues with H.264 in premiere... I get a *tiny* amount of screen blur every few seconds in the resulting DVD).

I've been reading up on the ffmpeg documentation, but if anyone wants to throw this dog a bone and give me the commands that converts from descrypted Tivo.mpg to vanilla Mpeg-4 I'd be a happy boy


----------



## manse

bkdtv said:


> Yes.
> 
> Without VideoRedo QS Fix, I see A/V sync errors a high percentage of the time. With VideoRedo QS Fix, I have yet to see any A/V sync errors.
> 
> Ultimately, new tools or workflow is needed provide encodes with reliable, in-sync audio without VideoRedo. For now, VideoRedo is almost required.


I tried the latest beta of VideoRedo. Note that the vbs script call in kmttg does not work anymore (gives an error that some function is not available). I opened up VideoRedo itself and ran quickfix from there. Still had sync problems. My problem may be with elements.


----------



## moyekj

The ff_psp profile uses mpeg4 video & AAC audio so you may want to start with a copy of that profile and perhaps adjust the resolution parameter.
However the core of the problem I think is the mpeg2 source you start from has defects and it's likely no matter how you encode it with ffmpeg you are going to see issues. If you double click on the encode job in job monitor while it's running in kmttg and look at stderr ffmpeg messages you will likely see many timestamp issues being reported which is a good clue the resulting encoding will have problems.
Cleaning up the source mpeg2 with VideoRedo QS Fix will fix that.


----------



## moyekj

manse said:


> I tried the latest beta of VideoRedo. Note that the vbs script call in kmttg does not work anymore (gives an error that some function is not available). I opened up VideoRedo itself and ran quickfix from there. Still had sync problems. My problem may be with elements.


 That's a known VideoRedo issue. You have to run VideoRedo from GUI at least once before using the batch scripts. If you run again in kmttg it should work fine now that you've run via GUI once.

Try the sequence again via kmttg enabling VRD QS Fix & encode. I'd be surprised if there are still sync issues.


----------



## manse

moyekj, thanks for the help! I will try out your tips tonight!

And thank you again for kmttg! This is a great application!


----------



## moyekj

manse, just make sure to start with a fresh download or the original .TiVo file downloaded from you Tivo as a starting point. Obviously it would do no good to start from a source video file that already has A/V sync issues.


----------



## manse

Will do Moyekj!

Hey, you got a donate button someplace on your code page? I can't find one.


----------



## stujac

I agree, if he doesn't have a donate button he should.


----------



## manse

So I started fresh, downloaded a new .tivo, decrypted, did the QS Fix, popped the file into Premier Elements... and still had the audio sync problem. I then opened the file in Video Redo Suite... no problems at all. I watched the mpeg in Windows Media Player... no sync problems at all. Loaded the file up in Premier Elements... audio sync problems. (This is premier elements 3 by the way...)

At any rate, I am cutting a DVD from Video Redo now. The previews show no sync issues. Will test the DVD, but I'm pretty sure it will be fine and my problems are with Premier Elements. I wasn't doing anything fancy with Elements to be honest. Video Redo seems a lot easier anyway so I will probably buy it and use it instead.

One note... I didn't sign up for a trial key for Video Redo at first. So when I tried to do the QS fix in kmttg it just got to the fix part and said "queued". For like 10 minutes. Then I figured I should start Video Redo. Then it dawned on me to sign up for the key, because the popup might be screwing something up. I did that, and restarted Video Redo. Tried to run the fix again from kmttg (3 or 4 times) and it just hung every time in "queued" mode. After clicking around a lot I decided to reboot just to be safe. It turns out under a stack of windows was about 5 of those Video Redo popups... well they were popping under everything every time kmttg made the call to Video Redo for the QS fix. 

Moral of the story is to register for a trial key of video redo and install it before trying to run QS Fix from kmttg.


----------



## manse

Just an update, the DVD's came out perfect when burning with Video Redo. Something is definitely up with Premier Elements 3 and audio syncing.


----------



## AudioNutz

For those looking to use the "custom" command on a Mac to extend the functionality of kmttg, I thought I might share a bit of information. It's really easy to get the custom command to launch an application or script, but how do you tell it what to do?

For those familiar with UNIX or DOS commands, it's probably a no-brainer. Not so much with most Mac users.

With the osascript command line, you can pass any of the "Available file args" [tivofile] [mpegfile] [metaFile] [mpegFile_cut] [srtFile] [encodeFile] to *ANY* scripting language on the Mac. This was designed for use with AppleScript, but will work with any Open Scripting Architecture (OSA) language. (I'm guessing perl, python, Automator actions, AppleScript, JavaScript, VBScript, etc)

In the custom command, use:
/usr/bin/osascript YourScriptHere *[encodeFile]* or one of the other keywords

Then just write your script to do whatever you want it to do with one (or more) of the files that kmttg created for you.


----------



## moyekj

v0p6j (07/11/2009)
==================

release notes

ENHANCEMENTS
* Auto Transfers algorithm re-done to better optimize throughput when multiple Tivos exist on the network. No longer waits for all jobs on all Tivos to complete before launching new ones. The user specified "Check Tivos Interval" now applies independently to each Tivo.

* Added encoding profile name to OUTPUT field in job monitor table for "encode" jobs so that you can see what encoding profile was selected for that run.

* Added "File->Reset TiVo web server" menu item. This uses http://<ip>/TiVoConnect?Command=ResetServer which may help clear out conditions where TiVo is reporting "Server Busy" when attempting to download shows which seems to be fairly common for Series 2 Tivos.

* Added user provided "me_zen" encoding profile which is profile for Creative Zen using mencoder.

* Added "File->Clear all messages" menu item to clear the text message area.

* Added SRTFILE keyword support to encoding profiles which represents full path closed captioned srt file.

* Added new "Program Options" tab. Moved a couple of program related options under that tab and added a new "t2extract extra arguments" field where advanced users can enter optional arguments to add to t2extract program call for generating closed captions.

* Moved "Overwite existing files" option from "General" tab to "File Settings" tab.

* Cosmetic: Made CANCEL button background and error highlight background color a much lighter red to make it easier to read.

FIXES
* Prevent launch of "custom" job multiple times in Auto Transfers mode when same show is on more than 1 Tivo.

* Make sure "atomic" job is scheduled before "custom" job.

* Do not allow multiple encode jobs of different kinds of same source file to run at same time.

* Prevent Configuration dialog from being resized so as to avoid layout distortion.


----------



## ACraigL

Is replacing the jar file still the "correct" upgrade method? No changes to the services or anything else to worrry about? (this is my first upgrade since finding this gem)


----------



## moyekj

ACraigL said:


> Is replacing the jar file still the "correct" upgrade method? No changes to the services or anything else to worrry about? (this is my first upgrade since finding this gem)


 Usually it is just the kmttg.jar file that is updated. In this case there were updates to "encode" folder as well. So to be sure to always get all files upgraded unzipping over your existing installation (and allowing file overwrites) will always work.


----------



## ACraigL

Thanks -- assuming doing so will not overwrite any custom conversion profiles or other settings?


----------



## moyekj

Settings files (specifically auto.ini & config.ini) are not part of distribution so no worries there. For encoding profiles as long as any changes/additions you make have your own encoding file names, they will be preserved as well.


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj said:


> Settings files (specifically auto.ini & config.ini) are not part of distribution so no worries there. For encoding profiles as long as any changes/additions you make have your own encoding file names, they will be preserved as well.


Thanks. Makes sense. One last thing with updates.... I know my original install downloaded the companion programs (decode, handbrake, etc). Is it up to me (us) to keep these updates as well or will the jar check to see if those are the latest revs as well?


----------



## moyekj

Currently it's a very simple check for auxiliary programs - if tivodecode not found in tivodecode folder then assume tools are not installed and prompt to download. There is no checking for later versions. Note that I don't update the tools very often anyway, but if an update is needed then I do update the tool zip file accordingly. So yes, it's really up to you if you want to keep up with latest versions of tools such as ffmpeg or comskip and of course you can always update kmttg config to point to wherever you install them, but it's really not necessary.


----------



## bwall23

I was able to get one transfer queued and done, but after that it wouldn't transfer, giving the following error; (note, not enough posts to post url's, so I added the underscores here [--url h_t_t_p_:_/_/_])


Code:


>> DOWNLOADING T:\FromTiVo\The Alaska Experiment #001 - Into the Wilds (Thu Jul 09, 2009 2300 DSCHD).TiVo ...
"C:\Program Files\kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\ItSmEmA\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie4321646184115546707.tmp --url h_t_t_p_:_/_/_192.168.1.104:80/download/The&#37;20Alaska%20Experiment.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=346549 --output "T:\FromTiVo\The Alaska Experiment #001 - Into the Wilds (Thu Jul 09, 2009 2300 DSCHD).TiVo"
Download failed to file: T:\FromTiVo\The Alaska Experiment #001 - Into the Wilds (Thu Jul 09, 2009 2300 DSCHD).TiVo
Exit code: 2
Warning: bad output glob!

I reset the TiVo (the old-fashioned way, from the remote) and tried again with kmttg/curl, but got the same error. I then attempted to transfer using IE and it worked.

I caught up on the posts since my last visit (Whew!) and think the new version has a fix for my problem by resetting the internal TiVo server. I'm trying that now...

I installed the latest kmttg v0p6j, started it, sent the reset TiVo command, waited... (might want to put some kind of feedback on that as to whether it was succesful) about a minute, refreshed the TiVo and selected 3 programs to download.

So far, so good. It just started download job 2 of 3, where before it would fail starting download job 2.

UPDATE: All three jobs finished - TiVo internal server reset obviously fixed it. Will post back if further problems. Now, If only we could figure out how to transfer the tts (TiVo Transport Stream) files at light speed ;-)


----------



## moyekj

Interesting, so I think it's pretty clear now that the reset server command does actually do something useful (seems to have fixed issues for more than 1 person now) . I assume you have a series 2 Tivo right? Note that there is no feedback given by Tivo for that reset command so I cannot give any feedback on it.


----------



## bwall23

moyekj said:


> Interesting, so I think it's pretty clear now that the reset server command does actually do something useful (seems to have fixed issues for more than 1 person now) . I assume you have a series 2 Tivo right? Note that there is no feedback given by Tivo for that reset command so I cannot give any feedback on it.


TiVo HD (11.0c) and it's still working, 3 more succesful transfers tonight.


----------



## camnito

Hi,

Recently, I've noticed that some of the shows that I download and re-encode as MP4's end up with the audio (AC3) out of sync (by about 0.5s or more) on the TiVo HD.

I use VideoRedo for the QS fix and the adcut, and have tried encoding the same video with Handbrake and FFmpeg with the same results. I even tried running QS fix before and after the adcut and it didn't make a difference, as there are no audio sync issues when viewing the MPG video in VRD.

Could this be related to pyTivo's ffmpeg? I sort of doubt it because I push the MP4's to the TiVo HD, so I don't think that pyTivo's ffmpeg does anything.

Any insights would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Cam


----------



## fyodor

Hi 

I was wondering if anybody else has been able to get the Streambaby-compatible files to play in Windows 7 MC. I've created some recordings using the Handbrake HD Streamable profile that work OK from the Tivo but will not play back in MC.

I understand that there are other profiles (e.g. Xbox) that are more likely to be compliant, but I'd prefer something that could do both (the downstairs windows computer gives me better playback quality, but I also like being able to watch from the second Tivo in the bedroom). 

I'm trying to get a sense of this is a problem particular to me.

Thanks
F


----------



## moyekj

fyodor said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if anybody else has been able to get the Streambaby-compatible files to play in Windows 7 MC. I've created some recordings using the Handbrake HD Streamable profile that work OK from the Tivo but will not play back in MC.
> 
> I understand that there are other profiles (e.g. Xbox) that are more likely to be compliant, but I'd prefer something that could do both (the downstairs windows computer gives me better playback quality, but I also like being able to watch from the second Tivo in the bedroom).
> 
> I'm trying to get a sense of this is a problem particular to me.
> 
> Thanks
> F


 H.264 + AC3 audio in MP4 container currently is not a combination many players can handle. If you use VideoLAN VLC on your PC it is able to play back that combination without any trouble. Otherwise if you really must use Windows MC you probably need to use AAC audio instead of AC3, so for example the ff_ps3 profile will likely work (and that is still natively playable by streambaby or pyTivo push).


----------



## moyekj

camnito said:


> Hi,
> 
> Recently, I've noticed that some of the shows that I download and re-encode as MP4's end up with the audio (AC3) out of sync (by about 0.5s or more) on the TiVo HD.
> 
> I use VideoRedo for the QS fix and the adcut, and have tried encoding the same video with Handbrake and FFmpeg with the same results. I even tried running QS fix before and after the adcut and it didn't make a difference, as there are no audio sync issues when viewing the MPG video in VRD.
> 
> Could this be related to pyTivo's ffmpeg? I sort of doubt it because I push the MP4's to the TiVo HD, so I don't think that pyTivo's ffmpeg does anything.
> 
> Any insights would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Cam


 Which profiles did you try? Are there any profiles that do work for either HB or ffmpeg? I can't say I've ran into that when first fixing up the video with VRD QS Fix. Also, did you check the video after the adcut process to see if that is still in sync before encoding? In latest release there is 1 mencoder profile called me_zen. Would be interesting to see if that one also results in A/V sync issues.
1 final cluse is while the encoding is happening double-click in job monitor to bring up stdout/stderr window and see if there are any messages about timeline problems being spit out by ffmpeg.


----------



## zabolots

moyekj said:


> I can't say I've ran into that when first fixing up the video with VRD QS Fix.


Is there a Linux equivalent of the VideoReDo QS fix?


----------



## moyekj

zabolots said:


> Is there a Linux equivalent of the VideoReDo QS fix?


 Not that I'm aware of. Back in this thread a little while a few of us searched for public domain tools to fix up issues with some recordings pulled from Tivos and none of us were able to find anything that worked well like VideoRedo. I spent a good 2 weeks searching around and trying a whole bunch of things but nothing could fix problems the way VideoRedo can. I think there is a Mac version of VideoRedo on the radar, but I doubt they will ever be a Linux version.


----------



## stujac

moykj;

Sorry to throw this off topic a bit but I got a new Ipod Touch the other day. I've purchased some material (music videos and an episode of "Weeds") and they look fantastic on the Touch (8gb, 2nd gen, 3.0 software). I am now transferring the Letterman show with Paul McCartney (recorded in hi-def) through the kmttg program using the ipod conversion in the drop down menu. Assuming that goes well, what's next? What does the "handbrake" do?

In my Itunes library, do I just do a File-Add Folder (or File)? Do I need to create a new playlist called video or something? My current Itunes library has no transferred shows now. How does this usually go and come out?

Thanks much in advance,

Stu


----------



## camnito

moyekj said:


> Which profiles did you try? Are there any profiles that do work for either HB or ffmpeg? I can't say I've ran into that when first fixing up the video with VRD QS Fix. Also, did you check the video after the adcut process to see if that is still in sync before encoding? In latest release there is 1 mencoder profile called me_zen. Would be interesting to see if that one also results in A/V sync issues.
> 1 final cluse is while the encoding is happening double-click in job monitor to bring up stdout/stderr window and see if there are any messages about timeline problems being spit out by ffmpeg.


Hi,

I use the Handbrake and Ffmpeg "TiVo HD" profiles. Although, I did modify them to use 4,000 bps so that the MP4 files are smaller. I definitely checked the MPG after the adcut, and it was in sync. In one instance, I even ran QSF after the adcut too, and that didn't help either. This is weird.

Cam


----------



## zabolots

moyekj said:


> zabolots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a Linux equivalent of the VideoReDo QS fix?
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I'm aware of. Back in this thread a little while a few of us searched for public domain tools to fix up issues with some recordings pulled from Tivos and none of us were able to find anything that worked well like VideoRedo. I spent a good 2 weeks searching around and trying a whole bunch of things but nothing could fix problems the way VideoRedo can. I think there is a Mac version of VideoRedo on the radar, but I doubt they will ever be a Linux version.
Click to expand...

Is the VideoReDo QS fix similar to the Womble's old MPG-VCR's MPEG GOP Fixer or is it something different?


----------



## moyekj

zabolots said:


> Is the VideoReDo QS fix similar to the Womble's old MPG-VCR's MPEG GOP Fixer or is it something different?


 I have Womble Mpeg Video Wizard. It's similar to the GOP fixer but VRD seems to work better for me plus I don't believe there is any command line/batch mode possible for Womble like is the case for VRD. There have been cases when GOP fixer did not fix a glitch that VRD has been able to. Womble still is much faster for editing out commercials of HD content for me since it has a much faster video slider where VRD has a little lag when dragging the slider through an HD video (even with thumbnails turned off). I used VRD QS Fix before any editing. For SD video I'll use VRD for editing since it's quick enough. For HD editing I use Womble for editing.


----------



## camnito

moyekj said:


> I have Womble Mpeg Video Wizard. It's similar to the GOP fixer but VRD seems to work better for me plus I don't believe there is any command line/batch mode possible for Womble like is the case for VRD. There have been cases when GOP fixer did not fix a glitch that VRD has been able to. Womble still is much faster for editing out commercials of HD content for me since it has a much faster video slider where VRD has a little lag when dragging the slider through an HD video (even with thumbnails turned off). I used VRD QS Fix before any editing. For SD video I'll use VRD for editing since it's quick enough. For HD editing I use Womble for editing.


Moyekj,

Do you have, or are you planning on offering Womble integration through KMTTG, similar to what you do for VRD?

Thanks,

Cam


----------



## AudioNutz

camnito said:


> Moyekj,
> 
> Do you have, or are you planning on offering Womble integration through KMTTG, similar to what you do for VRD?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Cam


Does womble have a Command Line Interface? If so, What about the "Custom" feature in kmttg?


----------



## moyekj

camnito said:


> Moyekj,
> 
> Do you have, or are you planning on offering Womble integration through KMTTG, similar to what you do for VRD?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Cam


 There's no batch/command line capability with Womble as far as I know. If there is please steer me in the right direction as I do have Womble to test it out.


----------



## camnito

moyekj said:


> There's no batch/command line capability with Womble as far as I know. If there is please steer me in the right direction as I do have Womble to test it out.


Sorry, I didn't mean to give the impression that I knew it had command line capabilities. I noticed that the product had many of the VRD and even MP4 conversion capabilities, so I thought that perhaps you were working on it.

Cam


----------



## ACraigL

I've configured kmttg's *Encode output directory* as 'I:', which is a network share. The version prior to 0p6j seemed to copy it out to this location without issue but since moving to this version, it has yet to make it there, and it stays in the current directory. The job does complete however as a complete mp4 is produced.

I see errors in the log, but since I got an encoded file, I'm not sure why.

EDIT: The GUI showed errors, but the logfile does not. Hmmm. Regardless, I have the output dir set as 'I:', but it clearly used the default directory as shown below. Any thoughts as to why?



Code:


2009_07_21_00:40:21 >> DOWNLOADING D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\Blindness.TiVo ...
2009_07_21_00:40:21 D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\cookie7110368333485063866.tmp --url http://192.168.1.120:80/download/Blindness.TiVo?Container=&#37;2FNowPlaying&id=4385088 --output D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\Blindness.TiVo 
2009_07_21_01:39:43 NOTE: D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\Blindness.TiVosize=2749.45 MB elapsed=00:59:22 (6.48 Mbps)
2009_07_21_01:39:43 ---DONE---
2009_07_21_01:39:45 NOTE: OVERWRITING EXISTING FILE: D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\Blindness.mpg
2009_07_21_01:39:45 >> DECRYPTING D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\Blindness.TiVo ...
2009_07_21_01:39:45 D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\Blindness.mpg D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\Blindness.TiVo 
2009_07_21_01:41:29 NOTE: tivodecode job completed: 00:01:44
2009_07_21_01:41:29 ---DONE---
2009_07_21_01:41:29 (Deleted file: D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\Blindness.TiVo)
2009_07_21_01:41:31 >> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'hb_iphone_mp4' TO FILE D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\Blindness.mp4 ...
2009_07_21_01:41:31 D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe -i D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\Blindness.mpg --cpu 2 -t 1 -c 1 -f mp4 -X 480 -e x264 -q 0.59 -a 1 -E faac -B 128 -R 48 -6 dpl2 -D 2 -x level=30:cabac=0:ref=2:mixed-refs=1:analyse=all:me=umh:no-fast-pskip=1 -v -o D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\Blindness.mp4 
2009_07_21_02:56:25 NOTE: encoding job completed: 01:14:53
2009_07_21_02:56:25 ---DONE---
2009_07_21_02:56:25 (Deleted file: D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\Blindness.mpg)
2009_07_21_02:56:27 >> Running AtomicParsley on D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\Blindness.mp4 ...
2009_07_21_02:56:27 D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\AtomicParsley\AtomicParsley.exe D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\Blindness.mp4 --overWrite -S Movie --title Blindness --grouping Drama --description "A doctor's wife is one of the only individuals immune to a strange epidemic that causes people to lose their eyesight. Based on a book by Jos&#195;&#169; Saramago. " -H Blindness --TVNetwork STARZ 
2009_07_21_02:57:49 NOTE: AtomicParsley job completed: 00:01:22
2009_07_21_02:57:49 ---DONE---


----------



## moyekj

ACraigL said:


> I've configured kmttg's *Encode output directory* as 'I:', which is a network share. The version prior to 0p6j seemed to copy it out to this location without issue but since moving to this version, it has yet to make it there, and it stays in the current directory. The job does complete however as a complete mp4 is produced.
> 
> I see errors in the log, but since I got an encoded file, I'm not sure why.
> 
> EDIT: The GUI showed errors, but the logfile does not. Hmmm. Regardless, I have the output dir set as 'I:', but it clearly used the default directory as shown below. Any thoughts as to why?


 0p6j had no changes related to output dirs compared to 0p6i so I don't think it's version related. There is some code that checks if the encode output dir exists and if it does not then defaults to the kmttg installation dir which sounds like what is happening. Is this in Auto Transfers mode or GUI mode? I think it was mentioned before that network drives may not be visible in windows service mode which may explain why that could happen in Auto Transfers mode. If it's wrong in the GUI as well then check the config to see that the setting is still correct and OK the config window to see if any errors show up.


----------



## ACraigL

Thanks for the reply.
This is in auto mode. I did not realize there was a difference in how the service recognizes network drives. It sounds like that's the case. Is there any way around that? A symlink or permission change that could correct the behavior?


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj said:


> I think it was mentioned before that network drives may not be visible in windows service mode which may explain why that could happen in Auto Transfers mode.


Could a future version support UNC pathing? This is how other servicess access network drives.


----------



## moyekj

ACraigL said:


> Could a future version support UNC pathing? This is how other servicess access network drives.


 I'll have to look into it. I don't have network shares generally on my home network but I suppose I could set up a share to another PC on my home network for testing. I'm on vacation for next couple of weeks however so will be a while before I can look into it.


----------



## AudioNutz

Is that different from Drive mapping? I've used drive mappings and shared volumes since day one with kmttg.


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> Is that different from Drive mapping? I've used drive mappings and shared volumes since day one with kmttg.


 It's a Windows thing - i.e. \\host\share type syntax for network shares. Unix & Mac are trivial since they support NFS, automounts, symbolic links, etc. with normal directory paths.


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj said:


> I'll have to look into it. I don't have network shares generally on my home network but I suppose I could set up a share to another PC on my home network for testing. I'm on vacation for next couple of weeks however so will be a while before I can look into it.


Thanks. In the meantime, I wrote a (very) simple batch script to copy the converted file from the default drive to the network share. Is there a way to have kmttg kick it off after the conversion and meta tasks are completed?

The 'custom' checkbox is grayed out for me, at least while using my current custom encoding profile.


----------



## AudioNutz

ACraigL said:


> ...The 'custom' checkbox is grayed out for me, at least while using my current custom encoding profile.


It will be grayed out, unless you place some text (path to your script) in the custom command field in the configuration.


----------



## ACraigL

AudioNutz said:


> It will be grayed out, unless you place some text (path to your script) in the custom command field in the configuration.


Great... Thanks for that. I missed the obvious on that one. I've entered in the path to my .bat file, so hopefully this will do what I need. 
Thanks!


----------



## ACraigL

ACraigL said:


> Great... Thanks for that. I missed the obvious on that one. I've entered in the path to my .bat file, so hopefully this will do what I need.
> Thanks!


That was the trick. Works great.
If anyone needs the same, I have a .bat file with the following:



Code:


del D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\*.txt
move D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\*.mp4 \\HTPC-FR\iPodVideo\

This obviously does 2 things: removes the .txt files that get created, and copies the exported .mp4 file to my network share, using the UNC path. This works when the drive letter mapping does not.

Perfect system now. I have another process that adds all new files to iTunes so with all this automation, I'll always have a fresh selection of shows automatically on my iPod. Love it.


----------



## brianlay

Having trouble with tivodecode apparently truncating files. While transferring 1 hour HD files the .tivo file is successfully transferred, but the resulting .mpg is only about 52 minutes.

This could be a mistake on my part, since I'm a newbie. I can provide more details if needed.

Thanks


----------



## stujac

Do you have it set for comm skip? An hour program would come in somewhere between 40-50 minutes if the program is set to discover and edit out commercials.


----------



## brianlay

no comskip, just a complete transfer. also, a half hour program worked fine


----------



## ACraigL

Are you certain a full hour recorded?


----------



## brianlay

when i view the transferred .tivo file (using VideoRedo) it is complete. corresponding .mpg file is short and size is considerably smaller.


----------



## moyekj

brianlay said:


> when i view the transferred .tivo file (using VideoRedo) it is complete. corresponding .mpg file is short and size is considerably smaller.


 First report I've seen of tivodecode not completing. Is the exit status normal from kmttg - i.e. no errors reported? If it is not completing I would expect an abnormal exit status of some sort. Also try playback with VideoLAN VLC to eliminate possibility of faulty mpeg2 codecs (though if you say the file length of mpeg is significantly smaller that TiVo then that doesn't seem to be the case).


----------



## brianlay

no errors reported.
can't insert log since it looks like links, not allowed by forum


----------



## AudioNutz

Maybe you should open an issue on the Google code site?


----------



## brianlay

I've found the problem. I was using a FAT32 drive as the destination for the .mpg files.
4GB file size limit caused them to truncate.
Unfortunately there is no indication in the error log.


----------



## diceman719

Is there a way to have auto transfers only d/load from a particular Tivo?
I record some shows on both a S2DT and a TivoHD, and would prefer to just grab the shows from the HD for processing...

Thanks!


----------



## AudioNutz

diceman719 said:


> Is there a way to have auto transfers only d/load from a particular Tivo?
> I record some shows on both a S2DT and a TivoHD, and would prefer to just grab the shows from the HD for processing...
> 
> Thanks!


Maybe someone else will have a better suggestion, but it seems like a very simple solution to me. Just configure kmttg to see one of the TiVos, and turn "Look for Tivos on network" off.


----------



## diceman719

AudioNutz said:


> Maybe someone else will have a better suggestion, but it seems like a very simple solution to me. Just configure kmttg to see one of the TiVos, and turn "Look for Tivos on network" off.


Well, the only problem, is that there are other shows I need to get from the S2s (ones with the no-copy flag set in HD)...
I just thought it would be nice to be able to auto transfer a certain show only from a certain Tivo...
(Shrug)

Oh well, I guess I'll need to work on my season passes/auto transfers instead...

Thanks,


----------



## AudioNutz

diceman719 said:


> Well, the only problem, is that there are other shows I need to get from the S2s (ones with the no-copy flag set in HD)...
> I just thought it would be nice to be able to auto transfer a certain show only from a certain Tivo...
> (Shrug)


I didn't get that from your first question. I once needed to do this too. (I've had the feature request in to Kevin for a while, to be able to direct a season pass auto transfer to a particular TiVo, but I don't need this anymore)

What I did to solve this particular problem (at the time) is simply install two instances of kmttg, each of them configured to see a single TiVo.


----------



## camnito

Hi,

Does anyone else have temp MP4 files hanging around (not being deleted) after the encoding step?

I use Ffmpeg for converting the MPG shows to MP4 and then pushing them back to the TiVo HD with pyTivo, and I've started to notice that a lot of the shows (not 100% but about 80 or 90%) have an additional MP4 file with the same name but with an extra "temp" and a random number in the name.

It's not a big deal to go through and delete them, but I never used to get them before and I'm wondering how this started.

Thanks,

Cam


----------



## windracer

_Finally_ got around to giving kmttg a try ... very nice. I was going to run it on Linux where I run pyTivo, streambaby, etc. but don't want to have to install wine just to get comskip functionality. Plus, I own VideoRedo so I installed it on my Win7 PC to try out the end-to-end features.

It seems to work great, except that my resulting MP4 files (both times I've tested) have no audio. The .TiVo, .MPG, and cut.MPG all play fine with audio, just the MP4 is missing it. I've tried the h264_high and tivo_hd profiles using the ffmpeg that kmttg downloaded.

Also, the with the first file I tested with, the MP4 file ended up being _double_ the size of the original MPEG-2!


----------



## Yoav

windracer said:


> _Finally_ got around to giving kmttg a try ... very nice. I was going to run it on Linux where I run pyTivo, streambaby, etc. but don't want to have to install wine just to get comskip functionality. Plus, I own VideoRedo so I installed it on my Win7 PC to try out the end-to-end features.
> 
> It seems to work great, except that my resulting MP4 files (both times I've tested) have no audio. The .TiVo, .MPG, and cut.MPG all play fine with audio, just the MP4 is missing it. I've tried the h264_high and tivo_hd profiles using the ffmpeg that kmttg downloaded.
> 
> Also, the with the first file I tested with, the MP4 file ended up being _double_ the size of the original MPEG-2!


IS the audio in your mp4 file supposed to be AC-3? AAC? Is your ffmpeg compiled with support for that?

As for the resulting file size, that's entirely up to the bitrate you choose. mp4 is not supposed to be 'smaller' than mpeg-2. It's just a different encoder. If you select a higher bitrate, then you will end up with a bigger file.


----------



## windracer

Yoav said:


> IS the audio in your mp4 file supposed to be AC-3? AAC? Is your ffmpeg compiled with support for that?


I'm using the ffmpeg that kmttg downloaded for me, which looks like it has the AAC decoder disabled:



Code:


FFmpeg version 0.5, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration: --enable-memalign-hack --enable-postproc --enable-swscale --enable-gpl --enable-libfaac --enable-libfaad --enable-libgsm --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libvorbis --enable-libtheora --enable-libxvid --enable-libx264 --disable-ffserver --disable-ffplay --enable-avisynth --enable-libdirac --enable-libschroedinger --enable-avfilter --enable-avfilter-lavf --enable-pthreads --enable-libspeex --enable-libopenjpeg --enable-small --disable-decoder=aac --extra-cflags=-mtune=generic -fno-common -I/usr/local/include --extra-ldflags=-L/usr/local/lib
  libavutil     49.15. 0 / 49.15. 0
  libavcodec    52.20. 0 / 52.20. 0
  libavformat   52.31. 0 / 52.31. 0
  libavdevice   52. 1. 0 / 52. 1. 0
  libavfilter    0. 4. 0 /  0. 4. 0
  libswscale     0. 7. 1 /  0. 7. 1
  libpostproc   51. 2. 0 / 51. 2. 0
  built on Mar 13 2009 23:50:16, gcc: 4.3.3

Maybe I'll try using the ffmpeg that comes with WinFF instead (or I'll just try it on Linux again using my custom-build ffmpeg and just skip the commercial skip part for testing purposes).


----------



## bkdtv

Is there a reason you still need the "Create sub-folder for each download" option? That option can be quite confusing for those who want a separate folder for each series.

If users want to create a sub-folder for each download, they can just as easily do that using a [\] in the file naming scheme.


----------



## bkdtv

Is there supposed to be directory cleanup? If you (a) set each series set to save in its own subfolder folder, (b) enabled the option to remove .TiVo after file decrypt, and (c) set different drives/folders for the .Tivo output and .Mpg output, then TiVo output series subfolders not deleted along with the file. You're left with empty series folders.

On a related topic, here a way to have all file processing done an internal drive with final output stored on an external drive? I don't see any obvious way to do this.

Decryption, VideoRedo Quickstream Fix, and comskip / adcut are all disk intensive. Those are operations you'd want done on your internal hard drive, rather than an external drive. But when you choose a MPG output folder, that applies to both the decrypted MPG and the saved output from VideoRedo. I don't see any obvious way to setup VideoRedo so Quickstream Fix is always performed on the internal drive and the final MPGs are saved to an external drive.


----------



## AudioNutz

Custom command.


----------



## zabolots

moyekj said:


> For HD editing I use Womble for editing.


I have an old Womble MPEG-VCR (v3.14). Is this the same you have or different?

I'm thinking there might be some file size limitation for this app as it crashes when I try to open a decrypted HD TiVo recording (4.81GB).


----------



## moyekj

windracer said:


> It seems to work great, except that my resulting MP4 files (both times I've tested) have no audio. The .TiVo, .MPG, and cut.MPG all play fine with audio, just the MP4 is missing it. I've tried the h264_high and tivo_hd profiles using the ffmpeg that kmttg downloaded.


 Many players can't handle AC3 audio in mpeg4 container. If you use VideoLAN VLC it does support that.



> Also, the with the first file I tested with, the MP4 file ended up being _double_ the size of the original MPEG-2!


 Those high rate encodings are overkill if you are looking for space savings. Try ff_ps3 profile instead for good quality lower size recording.
NOTE: The ffmpeg installed as part of kmttg DOES support AAC audio, and the ff_ps3 profile uses it as do some other profiles.


----------



## moyekj

zabolots said:


> I have an old Womble MPEG-VCR (v3.14). Is this the same you have or different?
> 
> I'm thinking there might be some file size limitation for this app as it crashes when I try to open a decrypted HD TiVo recording (4.81GB).


 I have Womble Mpeg Video Wizard DVD 4.0.4.112. There are no size limitations (at least not that I have run into). For HD editing it is much faster for me to use compared to VRD because dragging the cursor along timeline (scrubbing) is very fast compared to VRD.


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv said:


> Is there a reason you still need the "Create sub-folder for each download" option? That option can be quite confusing for those who want a separate folder for each series.
> 
> If users want to create a sub-folder for each download, they can just as easily do that using a [\] in the file naming scheme.


 It's there as a legacy request. The tooltip and documentation already mention that most users should not use this and use [/] instead.


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv said:


> I don't see any obvious way to setup VideoRedo so Quickstream Fix is always performed on the internal drive and the final MPGs are saved to an external drive.


 You can use "custom" task to do such things. There's so many permutations of things people want to do with files, folders, locations it's impossible to accommodate all requests.


----------



## moyekj

camnito said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone else have temp MP4 files hanging around (not being deleted) after the encoding step?
> 
> I use Ffmpeg for converting the MPG shows to MP4 and then pushing them back to the TiVo HD with pyTivo, and I've started to notice that a lot of the shows (not 100% but about 80 or 90%) have an additional MP4 file with the same name but with an extra "temp" and a random number in the name.
> 
> It's not a big deal to go through and delete them, but I never used to get them before and I'm wondering how this started.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Cam


 That's odd. I don't think there is anything in kmttg that should do that. Maybe it's from ffmpeg somehow. Which encoding profile are you using and are you using ffmpeg from kmttg tools package?


----------



## bkdtv

moyekj said:


> It's there as a legacy request. The tooltip and documentation already mention that most users should not use this and use [/] instead.


I know it's a legacy request, but I don't understood why it's still there, since the [/] command can be used provide the same functionality. There are probably no more than a handful of people that use that option; those users can learn the [/] command instead like everyone else. If you really want to provide a seamless transition for those folks, you could just add [title][/] to File Naming for every user that has that option checked.

If you really want to leave the option there, then I would update the option so checking it visually modifies File Naming.

What about the issue of directory cleanup I mentioned in the previous post? "Remove .TiVo after file decrypt" and "Remove .mpg after encode" should also remove any empty folders created as part of that step.


----------



## AudioNutz

bkdtv said:


> I know it's a legacy request, but I don't understood why it's still there, since the [/] command can be used provide the same functionality. There are probably no more than a handful of people that use that option; those users can learn the [/] command instead like everyone else. If you really want to provide a seamless transition for those folks, you could just add [title][/] to File Naming for every user that has that option checked.
> 
> If you really want to leave the option there, then I would update the option so checking it visually modifies File Naming...


I deal with this sort of argument quite often with my career. I deal with a software developer that quite often will REMOVE features as part of an "upgrade", thinking that they know everything about how their customers are using this particular feature. They remove the feature, and it takes something critical away, that I need to do business.

My point is, you never know how convoluted each users' setup is, and you never know what you might take away by removing a feature. For each reason there is to remove a feature, there may be two reasons that you can't think of to keep it...


----------



## bkdtv

AudioNutz said:


> I deal with this sort of argument quite often with my career. I deal with a software developer that quite often will REMOVE features as part of an "upgrade", thinking that they know everything about how their customers are using this particular feature. They remove the feature, and it takes something critical away, that I need to do business.


Am I misunderstanding that feature?

As far as I can tell, it is simply a shortcut to add a hidden [title][/] to File Naming. If I am missing something here, please let me know.

If you are going to provide such a shortcut, then I think it would benefit far more users to have a shortcut for [mainTitle][/] rather than [title][/]. I've already had four people ask me how to do that via PM on AVS.


----------



## AudioNutz

bkdtv said:


> Am I misunderstanding that feature?
> 
> As far as I can tell, it is simply a shortcut to add a hidden [title][/] to File Naming. If I am missing something here, please let me know.
> 
> If you are going to provide such a shortcut, then I think it would benefit far more users to have a shortcut for [mainTitle][/] rather than [title][/]. I've already had four people ask me how to do that via PM on AVS.


You're probably not misunderstanding. All I'm saying is: There could be a user (or several) that are using that particular feature for something completely different by using it in combination with another feature. I'm saying that this may be something that we are simply unable to think of. (Happens to me all the time with my software vendor)


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv said:


> I know it's a legacy request, but I don't understood why it's still there, since the [/] command can be used provide the same functionality. There are probably no more than a handful of people that use that option; those users can learn the [/] command instead like everyone else. If you really want to provide a seamless transition for those folks, you could just add [title][/] to File Naming for every user that has that option checked.
> 
> If you really want to leave the option there, then I would update the option so checking it visually modifies File Naming.
> 
> What about the issue of directory cleanup I mentioned in the previous post? "Remove .TiVo after file decrypt" and "Remove .mpg after encode" should also remove any empty folders created as part of that step.


 The option is not as simple as [title][/] since it replicates the entire file name according to file naming template minus the file extension. I really don't understand why it bothers anyone to be there. It defaults to turned off and tooltips and documentation indicate availability of the more useful [/] feature already. It's pretty much guaranteed if I did remove it someone would complain and want it back which is why I hesitate to do so. Perhaps next release I'll simply hide the option and see if anyone complains and then eventually get rid of it completely if nothing comes up.

I'll put in a feature request under "Issues" at google site for the empty directory stuff. It's trickier than it sounds since I would have to ensure that it just doesn't remove empty folders containing those files, rather it would need to check if file name template uses [/] and then remove the relevant folders if they are empty. Even then that could get tricky if folders span more than 1 level of hierarchy, so I don't envision that being a simple change.


----------



## zabolots

moyekj said:


> I have Womble Mpeg Video Wizard DVD 4.0.4.112. There are no size limitations (at least not that I have run into). For HD editing it is much faster for me to use compared to VRD because dragging the cursor along timeline (scrubbing) is very fast compared to VRD.


I just downloaded the latest trial version of MPEG-VCR (3.14.7.2 06/2009) and while it doesn't crash when trying to open a decrypted HD TiVo file, it seems like it chokes on the video and just brings up the internal Womble MPEG Audio Player.

I guess I'll have to give the Video Wizard trial a shot.


----------



## moyekj

zabolots said:


> I guess I'll have to give the Video Wizard trial a shot.


 Note that playback through Womble Wizard is not good at all, but it does a fine job of editing mpeg2.


----------



## innocentfreak

For those using KMTTG as a replacement for Tivo Desktop, what are you using so that you can pull with the Tivo? Or does KMTTG have this and I just missed it?


----------



## windracer

I haven't tried it, but the wiki has instructions on how to use pyTivo's push feature.

http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/pyTivo_push


----------



## AudioNutz

innocentfreak said:


> For those using KMTTG as a replacement for Tivo Desktop, what are you using so that you can pull with the Tivo?


pyTiVo.

(On a Mac)


----------



## innocentfreak

windracer said:


> I haven't tried it, but the wiki has instructions on how to use pyTivo's push feature.
> 
> http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/pyTivo_push


Hmm I was hoping there was another option where I can initiate the transfer from the Tivo. I guess I will just use KMTTG to transfer and then leave Tivo Desktop running pointed to the same folder so I can still pull with the Tivo.

When I go to the Tivo I usually initiate a couple transfers depending on what I feel like I might want to watch and then while those transfer watch recordings already on the Tivo.


----------



## AudioNutz

innocentfreak said:


> Hmm I was hoping there was another option where I can initiate the transfer from the Tivo. I guess I will just use KMTTG to transfer and then leave Tivo Desktop running pointed to the same folder so I can still pull with the Tivo.
> 
> When I go to the Tivo I usually initiate a couple transfers depending on what I feel like I might want to watch and then while those transfer watch recordings already on the Tivo.


With pyTiVo, you can initiate a transfer with your TiVo interface, just like with TiVoDesktop. You can also initiate it from any computer in your house.


----------



## bkdtv

Is it possible to create custom command for DVD project creation (and burning) with VideoRedo?

Would it be possible to create a command or custom command to assign and burn all selected downloads to a DVD? I'd like to set X programs to download before I go to bed, and when I wake up, I'd have to have a burned DVD with those X programs.

Edit: I see it isn't possible.



Dan203 said:


> Unfortunately, at the moment, our COM interface does not contain any functionality for controlling the DVD creation portion of TVSuite. It is something we planned to add eventually, but right now we have higher priorities. However, as DanR suggested, if you're willing to pay for the development of that functionality then we would be willing to make it a higher priority.


Does anyone know of another program with command line options that will accept a SD MPG for [automatic] remuxing and burning to DVD?


----------



## AudioNutz

bkdtv said:


> ...Does anyone know of another program with command line options that will accept a SD MPG for [automatic] remuxing and burning to DVD?


On a Mac, yes. Toast is AppleScriptable, and can be called by the kmttg custom command.


----------



## innocentfreak

AudioNutz said:


> With pyTiVo, you can initiate a transfer with your TiVo interface, just like with TiVoDesktop. You can also initiate it from any computer in your house.


Ok thanks. I guess I will sit and play with Pytivo again to see if I can get it working.


----------



## camnito

moyekj said:


> That's odd. I don't think there is anything in kmttg that should do that. Maybe it's from ffmpeg somehow. Which encoding profile are you using and are you using ffmpeg from kmttg tools package?


I use a slightly modified default HD Tivo profile (4000 bps instead 5000) with the Ffmpeg program that came with KMTTG.


----------



## moyekj

camnito said:


> I use a slightly modified default HD Tivo profile (4000 bps instead 5000) with the Ffmpeg program that came with KMTTG.


 I don't see any temp files being created using ff_tivo_hd profile (or any of the profiles for that matter). So not sure what your issue could be...


----------



## innocentfreak

I don't know if this would be possible to do, but I noticed tonight I have a couple shows I record on both Tivo HDs. I selected Run in GUI and noticed that it queued all files from one Tivo instead of taking advantage of the second Tivo. I am guessing this is because it queues shows one Tivo at a time and maybe adds the shows to the history when it is queued versus completing the transfer.

I may be the only one who sets duplicate recordings but I didn't know if there was a way to add an option that if the first Tivo is busy transferring that the program would check the second Tivo for a possible transfer even if it is already queued from the another Tivo. Well that or the option to not queue files and only transfer the oldest file first on each check assuming it isn't in the history since you can set how often KMTTG checks the Tivos.


----------



## AudioNutz

Hmmm.... 
With "Auto Transfers", I've noticed that it pulls from both TiVo's simultaneously. (1 show per TiVo at a time) I would wonder what version of KMTTG you are using, because this was even improved with one of the recent releases.

Have you tried re-starting your TiVos, and re-starting your computer that is running kmttg? Sometimes I find that I need to do this when I have mysterious problems like you're seeing.


----------



## innocentfreak

I am using the latest version and it usually pulls one show per Tivo. I think because it is the same show it is automatically kicking one out since it is a duplicate.

For example, I have Mental and Eureka which recorded tonight. I have both episodes on both Tivos. When I run KMTTG, it pulls the Now Playing List and queues both shows in the bedroom but kicks out the Living Room. I am guessing it is because both shows are either now in the history or already in the GUI list. As a result it is only pulling one show at a time instead of pulling Mental from the Bedroom Tivo and Eureka from the Living Room Tivo. 

When the shows are different, I don't have a problem except for the occasional errors on exit from decode.


----------



## AudioNutz

innocentfreak said:


> I am using the latest version and it usually pulls one show per Tivo. I think because it is the same show it is automatically kicking one out since it is a duplicate.
> 
> For example, I have Mental and Eureka which recorded tonight. I have both episodes on both Tivos. When I run KMTTG, it pulls the Now Playing List and queues both shows in the bedroom but kicks out the Living Room. I am guessing it is because both shows are either now in the history or already in the GUI list. As a result it is only pulling one show at a time instead of pulling Mental from the Bedroom Tivo and Eureka from the Living Room Tivo.
> 
> When the shows are different, I don't have a problem except for the occasional errors on exit from decode.


If BOTH shows are on BOTH TiVo's, it should pull one from each. This was a bug in one of the beta's, but was fixed in the release. I would suggest taking those two shows out of the history, and then re-start kmttg and use Auto Transfers.


----------



## innocentfreak

AudioNutz said:


> If BOTH shows are on BOTH TiVo's, it should pull one from each. This was a bug in one of the beta's, but was fixed in the release. I would suggest taking those two shows out of the history, and then re-start kmttg and use Auto Transfers.


Thanks I will try that.

Also just in case no one else has reported it. I got this error earlier. The top show looked like it was selected but it wasn't so when I tried to add selected shows this happened. I don't know if this is helpful at all.

No rows selected
No shows currently selected for processing
java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 26
at org.jdesktop.swingx.decorator.ShuttleSorter.mapTowardModel(Unknown Source)
at org.jdesktop.swingx.decorator.Filter.convertRowIndexToModel(Unknown Source)
at org.jdesktop.swingx.decorator.FilterPipeline.convertRowIndexToModel(Unknown Source)
at org.jdesktop.swingx.decorator.SelectionMapper.convertToModel(Unknown Source)
at org.jdesktop.swingx.decorator.SelectionMapper.updateFromViewSelectionChanged(Unknown Source)
at org.jdesktop.swingx.decorator.SelectionMapper$2.valueChanged(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.DefaultListSelectionModel.fireValueChanged(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.DefaultListSelectionModel.fireValueChanged(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.DefaultListSelectionModel.setValueIsAdjusting(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicTableUI$Handler.setValueIsAdjusting(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicTableUI$Handler.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.AWTEventMulticaster.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## seplant

I'm new to Tivo, and I'm trying to get kmttg to run, but I keep getting an error that reads "Could not find the main class: C:\kmttg\kmttg.jar" when I try to run the jar file. My PC is running Vista, and I have installed the latest Java runtime. The only way I can get kmttg to run is if I go to a command prompt and type in "java -jar kmttg.jar", but that's a pain. Any suggestions?


----------



## eman31

I'm having some problems getting VideoReDo working properly lately. I have been using it for a while with no problems but the last week it has been giving me fits after the quick fix. It will run that fine and dump the .mpg file but when it goes to do the adscan it gives a message saying the .mpg file can't be found and then it leaves behind both the .qsfix file as well as a corrupted .mpg file. It's not running at all in autotransfer. I tried the settings on the wiki page and think I have those right and it will actually run fine if I do it manually from my files. Like I said, it worked fine before but haven't been running it for a few weeks and now it seems messed up. 

Here is the message that it gives me when trying to run the ad scan after quick fix. 

>> Running qsfix on I:\Videos\MPG\30 Rock - Hard Ball_Thu_Jul_23.mpg ...
C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Program Files\VideoReDoTVSuite\vp.vbs" "I:\Videos\MPG\30 Rock - Hard Ball_Thu_Jul_23.mpg" "I:\Videos\MPG\30 Rock - Hard Ball_Thu_Jul_23.mpg.qsfix" /t1 /d /q /na 
qsfix job completed: 00:01:01
---DONE---
(Renamed I:\Videos\MPG\30 Rock - Hard Ball_Thu_Jul_23.mpg.qsfix to I:\Videos\MPG\30 Rock - Hard Ball_Thu_Jul_23.mpg)
mpeg file not found: I:\Videos\MPG\30 Rock - Hard Ball_Thu_Jul_23.mpg

It's driving me crazy so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Airhead315

I found a bug that doesnt affect most people.

I setup an auto-transfer for all items on my TiVo. I had set this up previously and ran it without the encoding portion and it downloaded an entire tivo file at which point I stopped kmttg. I reconfigured the auto download and started it again.

As it should the program noticed that the show had already been downloaded so it skipped the downloading step and moved onto decrypt and etc..At the same time the software started downloading a different show.

However, When kmttg got through and finished encoding the first show it stopped the service. This ended the download in process(which had been running for quite some time). It almost appears as though the service is setup to auto-stop when it has finished encoding. But it should not do this when another program is currently downloading.

I will add the contents of the auto.log below:


> 2009_08_03_11:38:20 >> CREATING C:\Users\Aaron\Desktop\kmttg_v0p6j\Finished\Wipeout - Couples compete in the obstacle course (07_08_2009) (08_02_2009).mp4.txt ...
> 2009_08_03_11:38:20 C:\Users\Aaron\Desktop\kmttg_v0p6j\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Aaron\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie5065.tmp --url https://192.168.1.125:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=186742 --output C:\Users\Aaron\AppData\Local\Temp\meta5066.tmp
> 2009_08_03_11:38:22 NOTE: metadata job completed: 00:00:02
> 2009_08_03_11:38:22 ---DONE---
> 2009_08_03_11:38:24 NOTE: SKIPPING DOWNLOAD, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: C:\Users\Aaron\Desktop\kmttg_v0p6j\Wipeout - Couples compete in the obstacle course (07_08_2009) (08_02_2009).TiVo
> 2009_08_03_11:38:24 >> CREATING C:\Users\Aaron\Desktop\kmttg_v0p6j\Finished\American Chopper - Juniors Dream Bike 1 (08_03_2009).mp4.txt ...
> 2009_08_03_11:38:24 C:\Users\Aaron\Desktop\kmttg_v0p6j\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Aaron\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie5068.tmp --url https://192.168.1.125:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=184262 --output C:\Users\Aaron\AppData\Local\Temp\meta5069.tmp
> 2009_08_03_11:38:26 NOTE: metadata job completed: 00:00:02
> 2009_08_03_11:38:26 ---DONE---
> 2009_08_03_11:38:26 NOTE: SKIPPING DECRYPT, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: C:\Users\Aaron\Desktop\kmttg_v0p6j\Wipeout - Couples compete in the obstacle course (07_08_2009) (08_02_2009).mpg
> 2009_08_03_11:38:28 >> Running qsfix on C:\Users\Aaron\Desktop\kmttg_v0p6j\Wipeout - Couples compete in the obstacle course (07_08_2009) (08_02_2009).mpg ...
> 2009_08_03_11:38:28 C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Program Files\VideoReDoPlus\vp.vbs" "C:\Users\Aaron\Desktop\kmttg_v0p6j\Wipeout - Couples compete in the obstacle course (07_08_2009) (08_02_2009).mpg" "C:\Users\Aaron\Desktop\kmttg_v0p6j\Wipeout - Couples compete in the obstacle course (07_08_2009) (08_02_2009).mpg.qsfix" /t1 /d /q /na
> 2009_08_03_11:38:28 >> DOWNLOADING C:\Users\Aaron\Desktop\kmttg_v0p6j\American Chopper - Juniors Dream Bike 1 (08_03_2009).TiVo ...
> 2009_08_03_11:38:28 C:\Users\Aaron\Desktop\kmttg_v0p6j\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Aaron\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie5070.tmp --url http://192.168.1.125:80/download/American Chopper.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=184262 --output "C:\Users\Aaron\Desktop\kmttg_v0p6j\American Chopper - Juniors Dream Bike 1 (08_03_2009).TiVo"
> 2009_08_03_11:42:03 NOTE: qsfix job completed: 00:03:34
> 2009_08_03_11:42:03 ---DONE---
> 2009_08_03_11:42:03 (Renamed C:\Users\Aaron\Desktop\kmttg_v0p6j\Wipeout - Couples compete in the obstacle course (07_08_2009) (08_02_2009).mpg.qsfix to C:\Users\Aaron\Desktop\kmttg_v0p6j\Wipeout - Couples compete in the obstacle course (07_08_2009) (08_02_2009).mpg)
> 2009_08_03_11:42:05 NOTE: SKIPPING COMSKIP, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: C:\Users\Aaron\Desktop\kmttg_v0p6j\Wipeout - Couples compete in the obstacle course (07_08_2009) (08_02_2009).VPrj
> 2009_08_03_11:42:07 >> Running adcut on C:\Users\Aaron\Desktop\kmttg_v0p6j\Wipeout - Couples compete in the obstacle course (07_08_2009) (08_02_2009).mpg ...
> 2009_08_03_11:42:07 C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Program Files\VideoReDoPlus\vp.vbs" "C:\Users\Aaron\Desktop\kmttg_v0p6j\Wipeout - Couples compete in the obstacle course (07_08_2009) (08_02_2009).VPrj" "C:\Users\Aaron\Desktop\kmttg_v0p6j\Wipeout - Couples compete in the obstacle course (07_08_2009) (08_02_2009)_cut.mpg" /t1 /d /q /na
> 2009_08_03_11:46:03 NOTE: adcut job completed: 00:03:56
> 2009_08_03_11:46:03 ---DONE---
> 2009_08_03_11:46:05 >> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'ff_h264_high_rate' TO FILE C:\Users\Aaron\Desktop\kmttg_v0p6j\Finished\Wipeout - Couples compete in the obstacle course (07_08_2009) (08_02_2009).mp4 ...
> 2009_08_03_11:46:05 C:\Users\Aaron\Desktop\kmttg_v0p6j\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -y -i "C:\Users\Aaron\Desktop\kmttg_v0p6j\Wipeout - Couples compete in the obstacle course (07_08_2009) (08_02_2009)_cut.mpg" -threads 2 -vcodec libx264 -coder 0 -level 41 -sameq -g 300 -bufsize 14745k -b 8000k -maxrate 16000k -bug +autodetect+ms -me_method epzs -trellis 2 -mbd 1 -acodec copy -f mp4 "C:\Users\Aaron\Desktop\kmttg_v0p6j\Finished\Wipeout - Couples compete in the obstacle course (07_08_2009) (08_02_2009).mp4"
> 2009_08_03_12:20:53 NOTE: encoding job completed: 00:34:47
> 2009_08_03_12:20:53 ---DONE---
> 2009_08_03_12:20:57 NOTE: SHUTTING DOWN


----------



## moyekj

seplant said:


> I'm new to Tivo, and I'm trying to get kmttg to run, but I keep getting an error that reads "Could not find the main class: C:\kmttg\kmttg.jar" when I try to run the jar file. My PC is running Vista, and I have installed the latest Java runtime. The only way I can get kmttg to run is if I go to a command prompt and type in "java -jar kmttg.jar", but that's a pain. Any suggestions?


 The java installer should have setup a file association with .jar files to launch java when you double-click on a jar file, but looks like that didn't get done in your case. One easy way around the problem is simply create a shortcut that executes:
javaw -jar C:\kmttg\kmttg.jar


----------



## moyekj

eman31 said:


> I'm having some problems getting VideoReDo working properly lately. I have been using it for a while with no problems but the last week it has been giving me fits after the quick fix. It will run that fine and dump the .mpg file but when it goes to do the adscan it gives a message saying the .mpg file can't be found and then it leaves behind both the .qsfix file as well as a corrupted .mpg file. It's not running at all in autotransfer. I tried the settings on the wiki page and think I have those right and it will actually run fine if I do it manually from my files. Like I said, it worked fine before but haven't been running it for a few weeks and now it seems messed up.
> 
> Here is the message that it gives me when trying to run the ad scan after quick fix.
> 
> >> Running qsfix on I:\Videos\MPG\30 Rock - Hard Ball_Thu_Jul_23.mpg ...
> C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Program Files\VideoReDoTVSuite\vp.vbs" "I:\Videos\MPG\30 Rock - Hard Ball_Thu_Jul_23.mpg" "I:\Videos\MPG\30 Rock - Hard Ball_Thu_Jul_23.mpg.qsfix" /t1 /d /q /na
> qsfix job completed: 00:01:01
> ---DONE---
> (Renamed I:\Videos\MPG\30 Rock - Hard Ball_Thu_Jul_23.mpg.qsfix to I:\Videos\MPG\30 Rock - Hard Ball_Thu_Jul_23.mpg)
> mpeg file not found: I:\Videos\MPG\30 Rock - Hard Ball_Thu_Jul_23.mpg
> 
> It's driving me crazy so any help would be appreciated.


It appears that the rename of .mpg.qsfix to .mpg is failing. Note that the file rename is done with native Java code, so perhaps it's somehow related to Java not having proper permissions to access I: drive when in service mode. Is that a network mount or just an external drive? There's been discussions here before about network drives not being properly accessible in service mode. I assume it runs OK in GUI mode? Also if you have videos on internal drive (C: drive for example) then I assume auto mode works fine? i.e. Try to isolate if the problem is related to I: drive file permissions.


----------



## zzgulu

I am new to kmttg. I installed it on Mac and it seems it does all the jobs without error. VRD QS fix is grayed out though. All other options like metadata, decrypt, ad detect, add cut and encode are checked. The output file_cut.mpg of a 2.5Gb original file is a 130 Mb file that is not playable in Mac and when I play it on PC it shows a slow motion of the first 15-20 seconds of the original file. Is there any setup I need to do to fix this? 
Tnx for the help


----------



## moyekj

Airhead315 said:


> I found a bug that doesnt affect most people.
> 
> I setup an auto-transfer for all items on my TiVo. I had set this up previously and ran it without the encoding portion and it downloaded an entire tivo file at which point I stopped kmttg. I reconfigured the auto download and started it again.
> 
> As it should the program noticed that the show had already been downloaded so it skipped the downloading step and moved onto decrypt and etc..At the same time the software started downloading a different show.
> 
> However, When kmttg got through and finished encoding the first show it stopped the service. This ended the download in process(which had been running for quite some time). It almost appears as though the service is setup to auto-stop when it has finished encoding. But it should not do this when another program is currently downloading.
> 
> I will add the contents of the auto.log below:


There are only 2 ways that kmttg will exit itself out of auto transfers mode:
1. An uncaught exception of some sort. This is usually accompanied with a stack trace of some sort which I don't see in your log so is probably not it.
2. auto.log file does not exist or is deleted while kmttg is running. I don't remember why exactly that piece of code is in there and perhaps should not.
Short of the above two I don't see another way of kmttg exiting short of windows stopping the service.
By any chance were you editing/renaming auto.log file while service was running when it stopped?


----------



## Airhead315

moyekj said:


> There are only 2 ways that kmttg will exit itself out of auto transfers mode:
> 1. An uncaught exception of some sort. This is usually accompanied with a stack trace of some sort which I don't see in your log so is probably not it.
> 2. auto.log file does not exist or is deleted while kmttg is running. I don't remember why exactly that piece of code is in there and perhaps should not.
> Short of the above two I don't see another way of kmttg exiting short of windows stopping the service.
> By any chance were you editing/renaming auto.log file while service was running when it stopped?


No. I should mention that the first file was never able to be added to the history file.

I downloaded a bunch of shows and forgot to check the metadata option in kmttg when I put them back on the tivo they could be viewed just fine but they all said they were copywrited and didnt have any info. For some reason this particular one didnt say it was copywrited but it didnt have any info either.

The first thing I did when setting up the auto transfer was I selected almost everything in kmttg and selected "Add to Selected files to history" I checked the auto.history file and it worked for everything except that show. I had to let the auto kmttg do its thing on that file first...so I was anxiously awaiting that to finish when I ran across this problem.

I have since deleted that item from the Tivo and currently kmttg is running great! I love this program. I just wanted to make sure you were aware that it stopped when it finished encoding. However, It could easily have been related to the fact that the file that finished encoding was from the program I mentioned above that I had uploaded using pyTivo without metadata...


----------



## moyekj

NOTE: If you use pyTivo "push" method (transfers initiated from PC) to put shows back on TiVo they will always come out copy protected. If you use the traditional "pull" method (transfers initiated from TiVo) then they do not come out copy protected.


----------



## moyekj

zzgulu said:


> I am new to kmttg. I installed it on Mac and it seems it does all the jobs without error. VRD QS fix is grayed out though. All other options like metadata, decrypt, ad detect, add cut and encode are checked. The output file_cut.mpg of a 2.5Gb original file is a 130 Mb file that is not playable in Mac and when I play it on PC it shows a slow motion of the first 15-20 seconds of the original file. Is there any setup I need to do to fix this?
> Tnx for the help


 There is no VideoRedo for Mac platform (though I believe it is in the pipeline for a future release) so VRD QS fix option will not be available to you on Mac. Does the original .mpg file (before Ad Cut) play OK and is it full length? If so then either comskip is doing a very poor job of detecting commercials which you can check by looking at the .edl file or perhaps mencoder is not cutting the file properly to generate the _cut.mpg file.
I'm not sure what programs there are for editing mpeg2 files manually on Mac platform to remove commercials, but one possibility if you don't have access to an editor is to manually/visually identify the cut points you want and generate your own .edl file and then start kmttg in FILES mode and the "Ad Cut" step.


----------



## AudioNutz

zzgulu said:


> ...The output file_cut.mpg of a 2.5Gb original file is a 130 Mb file that is not playable in Mac and when I play it on PC it shows a slow motion of the first 15-20 seconds of the original file. Is there any setup I need to do to fix this?


On a Mac, use VLC (free) to play an MPG file. (These will not play in Quicktime)


----------



## eman31

moyekj said:


> It appears that the rename of .mpg.qsfix to .mpg is failing. Note that the file rename is done with native Java code, so perhaps it's somehow related to Java not having proper permissions to access I: drive when in service mode. Is that a network mount or just an external drive? There's been discussions here before about network drives not being properly accessible in service mode. I assume it runs OK in GUI mode? Also if you have videos on internal drive (C: drive for example) then I assume auto mode works fine? i.e. Try to isolate if the problem is related to I: drive file permissions.


The I: drive is an internal local drive. I did check the permissions and reset them so I have full access to it and tried rerunning it and also tried downloading a program and having it run on the C: drive but had the same issue. One thing I did notice when playing around is that the .mpg file that is being output after the qsfix is locked and I can't access it or delete it until I delete the .qsfix file. After that it ends up deleting itself. Maybe the fact that it is locked is causing it to show that it is not there? Still scratching my head.


----------



## Icarus

eman31 said:


> One thing I did notice when playing around is that the .mpg file that is being output after the qsfix is locked and I can't access it or delete it until I delete the .qsfix file. After that it ends up deleting itself. Maybe the fact that it is locked is causing it to show that it is not there? Still scratching my head.


That is a good clue. When that happens next time, see if the video redo is still running. Sounds like it didn't finish and close the files, but kmttg thinks it did?

If you are using the tv suite (it looks like you are from the log in your earlier post), you really don't need the suite. You only need video redo plus for this. You might want to try that instead of the suite.

-David


----------



## eman31

Icarus said:


> That is a good clue. When that happens next time, see if the video redo is still running. Sounds like it didn't finish and close the files, but kmttg thinks it did?
> 
> If you are using the tv suite (it looks like you are from the log in your earlier post), you really don't need the suite. You only need video redo plus for this. You might want to try that instead of the suite.
> 
> -David


Videoredo runs in the system tray when it does the work and the best I can tell it is shutting down in between but still getting the errors. If I pull up the task manager it doesn't show it as running at all. I tried running it without the qsfix and it works ok so maybe I will just remove that step until I can figure something else out.


----------



## Icarus

eman31 said:


> Videoredo runs in the system tray when it does the work and the best I can tell it is shutting down in between but still getting the errors. If I pull up the task manager it doesn't show it as running at all. I tried running it without the qsfix and it works ok so maybe I will just remove that step until I can figure something else out.


ok, that's odd. I think you'll find out that you really do need the qsfix step when you try to watch them. (not necessarily every video, but some.)

You might try vrd+ instead of the suite? (at least to try to eliminate the suite as the problem.)

-David


----------



## eman31

Icarus said:


> ok, that's odd. I think you'll find out that you really do need the qsfix step when you try to watch them. (not necessarily every video, but some.)
> 
> You might try vrd+ instead of the suite? (at least to try to eliminate the suite as the problem.)
> 
> -David


I downloaded a copy of vrd+ and have the same issue. I tried running just the qsfix alone and that is giving me a good .mpg copy so it's only when they are trying to run one right after the other since it will do both idependently. Maybe I'll set things up to run the qsfix automatically and then run the adscan in the GUI.


----------



## Icarus

maybe it's the rename, then? The only other guess I have is to check and make sure your java is up to date? Other than that, I'm out of ideas to try, sorry.

The permissions/owner on the files looks ok?

By any chance are you running any automatic backup program like sugarsync that is processing the files in that directory? If you are, you need to exclude the directories that kmttg and vrd use. Also, you may not want to bother to backup mpg files if you are. Any other program that might be opening an mpg file to catalog it or add it to some library might be interfering.

-David


----------



## eman31

Icarus said:


> maybe it's the rename, then? The only other guess I have is to check and make sure your java is up to date? Other than that, I'm out of ideas to try, sorry.
> 
> The permissions/owner on the files looks ok?
> 
> By any chance are you running any automatic backup program like sugarsync that is processing the files in that directory? If you are, you need to exclude the directories that kmttg and vrd use. Also, you may not want to bother to backup mpg files if you are. Any other program that might be opening an mpg file to catalog it or add it to some library might be interfering.
> 
> -David


I downloaded the latest Java before starting playing with it tonight and I don't have any backup programs running on that drive at all. As I said in my original post it worked fine the last time I used things which was about a month ago but haven't been recording that much on the summer schedule so I had things turned off. I had a few shows built up lately so just started using it again and ran into this issue. I appreciate all the suggestions and trying to get me through this!


----------



## moyekj

eman31 said:


> The I: drive is an internal local drive. I did check the permissions and reset them so I have full access to it and tried rerunning it and also tried downloading a program and having it run on the C: drive but had the same issue. One thing I did notice when playing around is that the .mpg file that is being output after the qsfix is locked and I can't access it or delete it until I delete the .qsfix file. After that it ends up deleting itself. Maybe the fact that it is locked is causing it to show that it is not there? Still scratching my head.


 So for sure it is the rename that it is failing and the file lock is definitely related to the problem. Could you try it out in GUI mode to see if the issue is there as well?


----------



## eman31

moyekj said:


> So for sure it is the rename that it is failing and the file lock is definitely related to the problem. Could you try it out in GUI mode to see if the issue is there as well?


Same results if I run in GUI. I watched the files today as it ran through the process. When the qsfix is running, the .mpg file is still accessible but as soon as it is renamed it locks. I tried resetting the file permissions on the drive and the folder and reinstalling VRD making sure that was running as an admin all with no luck.


----------



## moyekj

eman31 said:


> Same results if I run in GUI. I watched the files today as it ran through the process. When the qsfix is running, the .mpg file is still accessible but as soon as it is renamed it locks. I tried resetting the file permissions on the drive and the folder and reinstalling VRD making sure that was running as an admin all with no luck.


 I've opened an issue on this problem so we can continue tracking/debugging there. Please consult the following to get a beta version of kmttg.jar with some additional error checking added to try and further pinpoint the issue:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/issues/detail?id=37


----------



## eman31

moyekj said:


> I've opened an issue on this problem so we can continue tracking/debugging there. Please consult the following to get a beta version of kmttg.jar with some additional error checking added to try and further pinpoint the issue:
> http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/issues/detail?id=37


Thanks for working on this! Not sure if this is going to give any further information but here is the error message.

>> Running qsfix on I:\Videos\MPG\Better Off Ted - Racial Sensitivity_Tue_Jun_16.mpg ...
C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Program Files\VideoReDoTVSuite\vp.vbs" "I:\Videos\MPG\Better Off Ted - Racial Sensitivity_Tue_Jun_16.mpg" "I:\Videos\MPG\Better Off Ted - Racial Sensitivity_Tue_Jun_16.mpg.qsfix" /t1 /d /q /na 
qsfix job completed: 00:00:59
---DONE---
Failed to rename I:\Videos\MPG\Better Off Ted - Racial Sensitivity_Tue_Jun_16.mpg.qsfix to I:\Videos\MPG\Better Off Ted - Racial Sensitivity_Tue_Jun_16.mpg
mpeg file not found: I:\Videos\MPG\Better Off Ted - Racial Sensitivity_Tue_Jun_16.mpg


----------



## moyekj

eman31 said:


> Thanks for working on this! Not sure if this is going to give any further information but here is the error message.
> 
> >> Running qsfix on I:\Videos\MPG\Better Off Ted - Racial Sensitivity_Tue_Jun_16.mpg ...
> C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Program Files\VideoReDoTVSuite\vp.vbs" "I:\Videos\MPG\Better Off Ted - Racial Sensitivity_Tue_Jun_16.mpg" "I:\Videos\MPG\Better Off Ted - Racial Sensitivity_Tue_Jun_16.mpg.qsfix" /t1 /d /q /na
> qsfix job completed: 00:00:59
> ---DONE---
> Failed to rename I:\Videos\MPG\Better Off Ted - Racial Sensitivity_Tue_Jun_16.mpg.qsfix to I:\Videos\MPG\Better Off Ted - Racial Sensitivity_Tue_Jun_16.mpg
> mpeg file not found: I:\Videos\MPG\Better Off Ted - Racial Sensitivity_Tue_Jun_16.mpg


 It does help a little as I was trying to narrow down exactly where the failure is. The rename step is actually 2 steps in the code:
1. Delete original .mpg
2. Rename .mpg.qsfix to .mpg
So now I can confirm that delete of the original .mpg is working OK but the rename is failing (Java rename is returning "false" indicating Java is failing to complete the rename). So obviously there seems to be a VRD related process holding on to the .mpg.qsfix file at the time it is being renamed which is causing the failure.
Shortly after the rename failure are you able to manually rename the .mpg.qsfix file to .mpg?


----------



## zzgulu

moyekj said:


> There is no VideoRedo for Mac platform (though I believe it is in the pipeline for a future release) so VRD QS fix option will not be available to you on Mac. Does the original .mpg file (before Ad Cut) play OK and is it full length? If so then either comskip is doing a very poor job of detecting commercials which you can check by looking at the .edl file or perhaps mencoder is not cutting the file properly to generate the _cut.mpg file.
> I'm not sure what programs there are for editing mpeg2 files manually on Mac platform to remove commercials, but one possibility if you don't have access to an editor is to manually/visually identify the cut points you want and generate your own .edl file and then start kmttg in FILES mode and the "Ad Cut" step.


Thanks. So I guess my question is VRD QS should not be grayed out on PC either? I tried it on PC, installation went ok, was asked for extra tool to download for the first time, but still VRD QS is grayed out. Do I need to install other components?


----------



## zzgulu

AudioNutz said:


> On a Mac, use VLC (free) to play an MPG file. (These will not play in Quicktime)


Thank you. But even if I copy and play them on PC, as I said, I get a very slow motion play of the first 20 seconds of the whole episode


----------



## eman31

moyekj said:


> It does help a little as I was trying to narrow down exactly where the failure is. The rename step is actually 2 steps in the code:
> 1. Delete original .mpg
> 2. Rename .mpg.qsfix to .mpg
> So now I can confirm that delete of the original .mpg is working OK but the rename is failing (Java rename is returning "false" indicating Java is failing to complete the rename). So obviously there seems to be a VRD related process holding on to the .mpg.qsfix file at the time it is being renamed which is causing the failure.
> Shortly after the rename failure are you able to manually rename the .mpg.qsfix file to .mpg?


When it is running the .qsfix there are two files. One is the .mpg file and the other is .mpg.qsfix. When qsfix is done I can not rename it because the other .mpg file is still there with the lock on it. Typically, after about a minute the .mpg file will disappear but sometimes I have to delete the .mpg.qsfix file and reboot for it to go away. When it does go away on it's own I can rename the file but I haven't been able to get it to recreate the file action consistently.

The last time I rebooted I decided to give it a try running in safe mode. It ran up until the adscan was trying to run but shut down saying it couldn't run the sound which is disabled in safemode. It did not give me the message that it couldn't find the file but when I checked there was only the .mpg file and the qsfix file was gone. I could access the .mpg file and it looked like it had been modified so qsfix must have renamed it properly.


----------



## moyekj

zzgulu said:


> Thanks. So I guess my question is VRD QS should not be grayed out on PC either? I tried it on PC, installation went ok, was asked for extra tool to download for the first time, but still VRD QS is grayed out. Do I need to install other components?


 As documented you have to supply the installation directory of VideoRedo. It's not a free application and thus not included with standard kmttg installation and there are different versions available. Once you have VideoRedo installed and configure kmttg to set it's installation directory then that option will be available to you.

NOTE: If you are trying trial version of VideoRedo be sure to give it the trial registration number and bring it up in GUI mode at least once before attempting to use with kmttg.


----------



## zzgulu

moyekj said:


> As you have to supply the installation directory of VideoRedo. It's not a free application and thus not included with standard kmttg installation and there are different versions available. Once you have VideoRedo installed and configure kmttg to set it's installation directory then that option will be available to you.
> 
> NOTE: If you are trying trial version of VideoRedo be sure to give it the trial registration number and bring it up in GUI mode at least once before attempting to use with kmttg.


Thanks again for the help. I ended up using windows guest OS in virtualbox on OSX host and downloading a trial version of VideoRedo. It worked perfectly within windows environment and I was able to view them with a free MP4 player on Mac. I want to create small files (from tivo) playable perhaps on an ipod or windows laptop. Do you have specific suggestion(s) other than to change encoding profile to ff_ipod_low resolution?


----------



## AudioNutz

zzgulu said:


> Thanks again for the help. I ended up using windows guest OS in virtualbox on OSX host and downloading a trial version of VideoRedo. It worked perfectly within windows environment and I was able to view them with a free MP4 player on Mac. I want to create small files (from tivo) playable perhaps on an ipod or windows laptop. Do you have specific suggestion(s) other than to change encoding profile to ff_ipod_low resolution?


I have a question. What isn't working on the Mac natively?


----------



## zzgulu

AudioNutz said:


> I have a question. What isn't working on the Mac natively?


VideoRedo


----------



## innocentfreak

I was reading various forums and started thinking. Warning this can be dangerous.  I figured I would throw this out there as an idea.

Since KMTTG can tell you how much space your recordings take up, couldn't it also tell you how much free space you have remaining? I have never had a need for a free space indicator but thought it might be helpful for those who want one. I don't know if it is possible to detect anything other than total space taken by what I assume is only the NPL. If it isn't, maybe add the ability to plugin the total size of the drive in each Tivo since the NPLs are specific to Tivos. This way it could just give you an estimate based on what is currently on the NPL.


----------



## AudioNutz

zzgulu said:


> VideoRedo


That's not needed on a Mac if your last step is an 'encode' process.


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> That's not needed on a Mac if your last step is an 'encode' process.


 If starting from Series 3 Tivos VideoRedo is pretty much a necessity since otherwise encodings from Tivo recordings with "defects" will come out wrong or out of sync (remember the big discussion not too long ago in this thread).


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> I was reading various forums and started thinking. Warning this can be dangerous.  I figured I would throw this out there as an idea.
> 
> Since KMTTG can tell you how much space your recordings take up, couldn't it also tell you how much free space you have remaining? I have never had a need for a free space indicator but thought it might be helpful for those who want one. I don't know if it is possible to detect anything other than total space taken by what I assume is only the NPL. If it isn't, maybe add the ability to plugin the total size of the drive in each Tivo since the NPLs are specific to Tivos. This way it could just give you an estimate based on what is currently on the NPL.


 That's what TivoPlayList already does along with some nice Pie charts etc. and accounts for which recordings are suggestions. That's really a better tool if you want free space indication. For me since I don't use suggestions it's simple to get free space remaining using kmttg by just subtracting total size reported by kmttg from hard drive size. I suppose I could perhaps track which recordings are suggestions for those that have it and do some further computations related to free space, but I wouldn't want to generate the pie charts etc. a la TivoPlayList.


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> If starting from Series 3 Tivos VideoRedo is pretty much a necessity since otherwise encodings from Tivo recordings with "defects" will come out wrong or out of sync (remember the big discussion not too long ago in this thread).


I thought that was only with one particular show, and my encoding processes were correcting it... Oh well, I guess I'll never buy a series 3...


----------



## Icarus

AudioNutz said:


> I thought that was only with one particular show, and my encoding processes were correcting it... Oh well, I guess I'll never buy a series 3...


hahaha. No HD for you. (S3 means S3 or HD or HDXL.)

No, it's not just with one show. Anyway, I think vrd is working on a mac version. That would be a better solution.

-David


----------



## AudioNutz

Icarus said:


> ...Anyway, I think vrd is working on a mac version...


Everyone is saying that, except for the guy who makes VRD. Saying it so many times doesn't make it so. I think that's an urban myth now...


----------



## Icarus

AudioNutz said:


> Everyone is saying that, except for the guy who makes VRD. Saying it so many times doesn't make it so. I think that's an urban myth now...


lol, having a bad day or something?

I thought that vrd said it. Whatever. I don't really care.

-David


----------



## AudioNutz

Icarus said:


> lol, having a bad day or something?


No. I just think it's a rumor. I've seen tons of people saying it, (here on this forum) but when I e-mail the folks at VRD, they tell me that there will never be a Mac version.


----------



## innocentfreak

I keep getting the following error when I try to transfer Penn and Teller's show on Showtime. 

Download failed to file: K:\tivo\Penn and Teller Bulls...\Penn and Teller Bulls...-Episode 707_Taxes (Aug 07 2009).TiVo
Exit code: 23
% Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed

0 31 0 31 0 0 248 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 248
0 31 0 31 0 0 248 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 0 0 0 0 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0Warning: Failed to create the file K:\tivo\Penn and Teller Bulls...\Penn and 
Warning: Teller Bulls...-Episode 707_Taxes (Aug 07 2009).TiVo

0 31 0 0 0 0 0 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
curl: (23) Failed writing body (0 != 1446)

I am guessing it might have something to do with the length of the filename. Assuming I am correct has anyone figured away around this? I like the way the filenames are handled now and would prefer not to have to change it just for one show.


----------



## moyekj

According to curl documentation error exit code 23 means:


> Write error. Curl couldn't write data to a local filesystem or similar.


I think the problem is that windows does not accept folder names ending with dot characters. When I try and create a folder called *Penn and Teller Bulls...* windows strips off the trailing *...*.
So it looks like I need to add a check for folder names ending with dot characters.


----------



## krar4

I have really enjoyed working with KMTTG. It has covered my needs very well. I recently started trying PyTivo, but I don't see how to convert a .mpg file to a .tivo file so I can push/pull it to my TiVo to watch there. 

I'm sure it's a very simple step, but I missed it somehow. Sorry for being a bit off-topic.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## windracer

krar4 said:


> I recently started trying PyTivo, but I don't see how to convert a .mpg file to a .tivo file so I can push/pull it to my TiVo to watch there.


pyTivo uses ffmpeg to convert (on the fly) the MPEG-2 file into a format the TiVo can play. Once you have pyTivo up and running, it should show up at the bottom of your TiVo's Now Playing List (check the pyTivo thread here, or the separate pyTivo forums for more help).


----------



## moyekj

Just to add to what windracer said, pyTivo does not require .TiVo files to push back to TiVo. If you have converted to mpeg2 or most any other format pyTivo can handle it. Additionally if you create an accompanying "metadata" file you can retain program information displayed in Now Playing List as well.


----------



## robbroy

I recently bought a tivoHD and quickly adapted kmttg as my pull and archive tool of choice. Great work moyekj.

I am having some scaling issues when playing back kmttg encoded video. Specifically, the top overscan noise band is being encoded to video and then interpreted on playback by my TV as the top of the video. I then have to reencode the cut.mpg file using the crop function of TMPEGnc, thereby defeating one of the great benefits of kmttg's processing chain.

If I were to add the -croptop command to my ffmpeg encode profile, what would the setting be to remove the overscan line? 

Moyekj would you consider the possibility of adding a crop function to kmttg. I believe mplayer/memcoder already has this function. A crop function would both solve my encoded overscan line issue and allow us to increase encode quality for a given file size.


----------



## krar4

moyekj said:


> Just to add to what windracer said, pyTivo does not require .TiVo files to push back to TiVo. If you have converted to mpeg2 or most any other format pyTivo can handle it. Additionally if you create an accompanying "metadata" file you can retain program information displayed in Now Playing List as well.


So all I need to do since I have PyTivo installed on my PC is put the video(s) in the folder my TiVo accesses? Sounds pretty easy. Does this process just allow me to watch the videos while they're still stored on my PC, or does it transfer the videos back to my TiVo (similar to a multi-room transfer between TiVos)?

Thanks!

Rick


----------



## dlfl

krar4 said:


> So all I need to do since I have PyTivo installed on my PC is put the video(s) in the folder my TiVo accesses? Sounds pretty easy. Does this process just allow me to watch the videos while they're still stored on my PC, or does it transfer the videos back to my TiVo (similar to a multi-room transfer between TiVos)?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Rick


yes, the videos can be in whatever folder(s) you have specified in your pyTivo.conf file.

It transfers the file back to the TiVo and it will stay there until it is deleted. You can start watching it within a few seconds of starting the transfer, but this only makes sense if your transfer rate is greater than real time, which will depend on the bitrate of the video and your network speed.


----------



## AudioNutz

The VRD folks got back to me (again) today. They tell me that it is pure speculation that this would ever be run natively on a Mac platform, and that they have no intentions of ever making VRD run on a Mac.

The referred me to this thread:
http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showthread.php?t=3560


----------



## seplant

My TivoHD is set to output 1080i, but the recordings I transfer to my computer using kmttg appear to all be 720p. I have kmttg set to decrypt only, not encode. Is there another setting somewhere that I'm missing?


----------



## Icarus

AudioNutz said:


> The VRD folks got back to me (again) today. They tell me that it is pure speculation that this would ever be run natively on a Mac platform, and that they have no intentions of ever making VRD run on a Mac.


ok, got it. Thanks.

-David


----------



## innocentfreak

moyekj said:


> According to curl documentation error exit code 23 means:
> 
> I think the problem is that windows does not accept folder names ending with dot characters. When I try and create a folder called *Penn and Teller Bulls...* windows strips off the trailing *...*.
> So it looks like I need to add a check for folder names ending with dot characters.


Thanks. The weird thing is the show is Penn and Teller Bulls...! not Bulls... and shows up this way through the NPL and when adding selected titles to auto transfer.

I am able to create a folder if I use the exclamation so I wonder if KMTTG is dropping the exclamation instead. Unless the main title is actually without the exclamation though it shows it with it through both Tivo Desktop and KMTTG.


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> Thanks. The weird thing is the show is Penn and Teller Bulls...! not Bulls... and shows up this way through the NPL and when adding selected titles to auto transfer.
> 
> I am able to create a folder if I use the exclamation so I wonder if KMTTG is dropping the exclamation instead. Unless the main title is actually without the exclamation though it shows it with it through both Tivo Desktop and KMTTG.


 There are several special characters removed due to problems in the past on various OS's, the exclamation char is one of them.


----------



## Icarus

I think you are right about trailing .s.

At least this is what cygwin running on vista does:

{[email protected]:85} cd /tmp
{[email protected]:86} mkdir foo
{[email protected]:87} cd foo
{[email protected]:88} touch penn-and-teller...
{[email protected]:89} ls
penn-and-teller
{[email protected]:90} ls -l
total 0
-rw-r--r-- 1 dmk None 0 Aug 7 18:11 penn-and-teller
{[email protected]:91} mkdir x...
{[email protected]:92} ls
penn-and-teller x/
{[email protected]:93} mkdir x..x
{[email protected]:94} ls
penn-and-teller x/ x..x/
{[email protected]:95}


----------



## innocentfreak

moyekj said:


> There are several special characters removed due to problems in the past on various OS's, the exclamation char is one of them.


Ahh ok makes sense then. I appreciate your help. I will just make sure I keep up on P&T until then or use Tivo Desktop to handle that transfer unless I am missing it and there is an option to specify folder options per show.


----------



## bkdtv

seplant said:


> My TivoHD is set to output 1080i, but the recordings I transfer to my computer using kmttg appear to all be 720p. I have kmttg set to decrypt only, not encode. Is there another setting somewhere that I'm missing?


The output setting on your TiVo has nothing to do with the original resolution of the recording.

Recordings are download as is. If the original recording is 1080i, you get a 1080i MPG. If the original recording is 720p, you get a 720p MPG.


----------



## seplant

bkdtv said:


> The output setting on your TiVo has nothing to do with the original resolution of the recording.
> 
> Recordings are download as is. If the original recording is 1080i, you get a 1080i MPG. If the original recording is 720p, you get a 720p MPG.


Makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## robbroy

I read that all TiVoHD output is interlaced. Is that true?


----------



## windracer

robbroy said:


> I read that all TiVoHD output is interlaced. Is that true?


Nope. Unless you've got it set to always output 480i or 1080i.


----------



## wmcbrine

Perhaps he means to ask if it does 1080p? It doesn't... but it does do 720p, and 480p.


----------



## robbroy

Perhaps he means to ask if it does 1080p? It doesn't... but it does do 720p, and 480p. 

_______________

Thanks. You jogged my memory.


----------



## kimifelipe

Quick question. When I download an mpeg2 file from my tivo and decode it, the file is 1080i, right? Unless I set it to 720p? I then am using megui to transcode to x264, and if I de-interlace during the transcode, I get a 1080p file, right? 

Any help appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## wmcbrine

kimifelipe said:


> When I download an mpeg2 file from my tivo and decode it, the file is 1080i, right? Unless I set it to 720p?


It has nothing to do with how you set it. It's whatever format it came in from the source. Some channels are 720p, some are 1080i.


----------



## kimifelipe

wmcbrine said:


> It has nothing to do with how you set it. It's whatever format it came in from the source. Some channels are 720p, some are 1080i.


But then when I transcode, i make megui de-interlace the file, as I said in the second half of my message. Now it has nothing to do with the source.


----------



## kimifelipe

I am having trouble with the server automatically scanning and downloading my recordings. When I click "run in gui" it will cue up the jobs, but on a couple of occasions I get a 1 kb file with the file name written for each job, and then when comes time to write that file, the applet sees the 1 kb file and stops. Is this a bug or maybe I have something set up wrong?


----------



## AudioNutz

You have to stop the auto-transfers when you do something in GUI mode, because TiVo's only allow one file to be transfered at a time. This happens to me sometimes. I haven't been able to relate it to anything except if some other device tries to get a file from the TiVo at the same time. (If you didn't stop auto-transfers, and then you are attempting to do something in the GUI)

Delete that file from the hard drive, make sure it's not in the "History", and then re-start the auto-transfers.


----------



## innocentfreak

For me I found this only happens after I reboot my computer. This is because KMTTG is running as a service on my computer. If you go Auto Transfers=>Service=>Status you will probably see KMTTG service is installed STATUS=RUNNING. Since it is running there is no need to run in GUI. If you want though you can go to service and select stop. Once stopped you can run in gui without problems until you reboot at which point the service will be running again.


----------



## kimifelipe

Thanks guys for the replies, I left out an important detail =)

I have the server running, but it does not work - recordings are not automatically queued. They queue up just fine (most of the time) when I select run in gui but it doesnt seem to work unattended.

OTOH, the transfer rate is so goddamn slow that I can just manually queue up the jobs once every day or two. So, that's fine. 

Problem is, I'm going on a trip next week and don't want to miss Monk and Leverage =) so I'd like to figure out how to make the kmttg server work unattended.

Is there anything I should look for? The status of the server was "running"


----------



## bwall23

Second time I've seen this in a couple of months and this one's repeatable.

Download failed to file: T:\FromTiVo\Living With the Kombai Tribe The Adventures of Mark and Olly #001 - Finding the Kombai Tribe (Wed Aug 12, 2009 1800 HDT).TiVo
Exit code: 2
Warning: bad output glob!

Running latest released version v0p6j (as of July 11, 2009).

Even resetting the internal TiVo server doesn't fix it.

TiVo Desktop is now transferring it. I just don't like the way TiVo Desktop names the transferred recording.


----------



## moyekj

Looks like perhaps the '#' character may be causing curl a problem? If you try without the '#' character does it work?


----------



## kimifelipe

I am getting a lot of files that will only partially transfer or not at all - 4 out of the last 6 that I have recorded I can't get from the tivo to the PC. Typically I get a partially written file, usually less than 1 GB, but in one case, the file was about 11 GB - just 95 &#37; complete.

Anybody have any idea what might be wrong?


----------



## moyekj

kimifelipe said:


> I am getting a lot of files that will only partially transfer or not at all - 4 out of the last 6 that I have recorded I can't get from the tivo to the PC. Typically I get a partially written file, usually less than 1 GB, but in one case, the file was about 11 GB - just 95 % complete.
> 
> Anybody have any idea what might be wrong?


 Using auto mode, gui mode or both? Any error messages? (auto mode writes messages to auto.log file). Also, do you have wireless network anywhere in the path?


----------



## AudioNutz

...And, to eliminate kmttg as a possible problem, have you tried downloading the file from your browser?


----------



## kimifelipe

A couple of answers - first, I have a wireless fios router, however, my computer and my tivo are connected via wired ethernet. I have tried using tivotogo (or is it tivo desktop) and I still get only a partial download - not always the same file length. 

I have tried using both manual and auto - I can't seem to get the auto working right. There are error messages but I don't remember what they are. I will try this again this evening and I will post the error messages.

Do you suppose a reboot of my tivo would make a difference? It is a "new" refurb'd unit. I have noticed some strange behavior - I'm going to call tonight and see if tivo thinks there is something wrong with the unit itself.

btw - I understand that Michael Schumacher is actually the stig. =)


----------



## kimifelipe

OK, I'm confused some more =). I got home and rebooted my tivo, and went to check on kmttg - I had left it running during the day but was expecting to have to try again to download a couple of programs. So, that's excellent.

New problem; my tivo keeps rebooting (has spontaneously rebooted about 5 times now). I called Tivo support and they are going to replace my Tivo; I'm very impressed with the service; after I described the behavior I had observed the csr was very helpful in getting it taken care of.

Meanwhile, I can't say I have any problems with kmttg; I'll keep reporting my experience as I continue to use it.


----------



## AudioNutz

kimifelipe said:


> ...btw - I understand that Michael Schumacher is actually the stig. =)


Only if he can be in two places at once...


----------



## kimifelipe

AudioNutz said:


> Only if he can be in two places at once...


He's that fast


----------



## bkdtv

kimifelipe said:


> I am getting a lot of files that will only partially transfer or not at all - 4 out of the last 6 that I have recorded I can't get from the tivo to the PC. Typically I get a partially written file, usually less than 1 GB, but in one case, the file was about 11 GB - just 95 % complete.


Be aware that file size on your hard drive won't be the same as what you see reported in TiVo Desktop or kmttg. The TiVo overreports file sizes by 5-7%. Your downloads will never be the full size reported by TiVo Desktop and kmttg, because the TiVo reports the file size of the proprietary transport file on the hard drive, not the remuxed MPG that you download.

I think I mentioned this to you elsewhere, but the TiVo may require the 11.0d software for full FiOS compatibility (without attenuation). Recordings made from FiOS prior to 11.0d could contain enough errors to interrupt transfers. In some cases, an unattenuated FiOS signal under older software versions could even cause the TiVo to reboot. As per the FAQ, you can force several connections in a row under Settings -> Phone & Network to download the 11.0d software as soon as you get the TiVo.

I don't know what router you have, but if you are using an Actiontec from Verizon, you may want to limit your use of p2p during TiVo transfers. The Actiontec router has a small NAT table, and if you hit the maximum number of supported connections (as one will with p2p), that can cause the router to reboot, interrupting any transfers in kmttg. If you use p2p, you may want to look into getting your own router and/or look to purchase a Westell 9100EM (used by FiOS in former GTE markets), because it is much more robust than the Actiontec router -- it won't reboot when you are using large numbers of connections. These Westell routers typically go for about $50 on ebay.


----------



## morac

Hi , I'm looking for something that makes it easy to convert TiVo files to mp4 (h.264) files that play on my PS3. kmttg seems to fit the bill, but I have a few questions. Sorry if these have already been answered, but I don't have time to read through 42 pages worth of posts:

1. Handbrake or ffmpeg? Which one will transcode faster without degrading video quality?

2. Do I need to use the PS3 profile for a PS3 or will others work fine?

3. Is there a way to start the encoding process and a lower priority so it doesn't interfere with using the PC?


----------



## morac

Well I tried converting a TiVo file from my old TiVo Series 2 using the Handbrake hb_tivo_sd profile and for some reason it stripped off the audio from the file, leaving nothing but the video.

Edit: Apparently the profile I used does a direct copy of the audio codec. The audio codec was MP2 audio and as such apparently isn't allowed in a mp4 container for whatever reason.


----------



## moyekj

morac said:


> 1. Handbrake or ffmpeg? Which one will transcode faster without degrading video quality?


 ffmpeg is generally a much faster encoder from my experience. Whenever you re-encode using any tool video quality is degraded. There are huge quality vs speed tradeoffs depending on the profile you use. H.264 in general takes a lot of resources to encode to compared to most other formats but also can give you smaller file sizes with comparable quality.



> 2. Do I need to use the PS3 profile for a PS3 or will others work fine?


 Don't own a PS3 so don't know what formats it supports. I doubt it would support MP4 container with AC3 audio for example.



> 3. Is there a way to start the encoding process and a lower priority so it doesn't interfere with using the PC?


 If you have multi-core processor you can restrict kmttg to use 1 core only for encode jobs by setting *encoding cpu cores* to 1 in configuration->General.


----------



## jdratlif

kmttg is a great tool. Thanks for making it.

BTW: I would like to create an ebuild for gentoo. Is there an release archive that contains the source code, or do I have to get it from svn?


----------



## kimifelipe

Thanks for the advice bkdtv. I do have my own router and use that with the actiontec; I don't have any NAT problems afaik. As it turns out, Tivo is replacing my box, it's been rebooting frequently, so I will revisit this issue when the new one shows up.


----------



## moyekj

jdratlif said:


> kmttg is a great tool. Thanks for making it.
> 
> BTW: I would like to create an ebuild for gentoo. Is there an release archive that contains the source code, or do I have to get it from svn?


 svn is the only option for grabbing source code. Note that build.xml file is included in the svn so that you can use *ant* to easily compile from source.


----------



## zabolots

Both of these seem to encode with h264 in an MP4 container. Aside from bitrate differences, can anybody summarize the difference between these two? There are a whole lot of special flags/options in the first but it's all Greek to me


----------



## moyekj

zabolots said:


> Both of these seem to encode with h264 in an MP4 container. Aside from bitrate differences, can anybody summarize the difference between these two? There are a whole lot of special flags/options in the first but it's all Greek to me


 There's quite a few differences if you get technical, but ff_tivo_hd stems from hb_tivo_hd which was a Handbrake profile a user posted that said worked very well with his S3 Tivos. Since ffmpeg in general seems to run a lot faster than Handbrake I created a roughly equivalent version based on ffmpeg and called it ff_tivo_hd.

On technical side one big difference is the GOP size (24 in tivo_hd profile vs 300 in h264_high_rate). I would expect smoother FF/REW speeds with the one with lower GOP size but to be honest I have not compared playback on my Tivos so don't really know ultimately which one is better for Tivo playback.


----------



## AudioNutz

Good News... KMTTG works with the new Snow Leopard OS from Apple.


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> Good News... KMTTG works with the new Snow Leopard OS from Apple.


 Good news indeed. :up:


----------



## moyekj

v0p6k (09/03/2009)
==================

CHANGES
* Added \r to history file writes so that simple DOS editors can easily edit the file.
* Added more error checking for file rename following qsfix.
* Updated Atomic Parsley run to handle pyTivo metadata files with name:value pairs without spaces.

FIXES
* Don't allow folders ending in '.' characters since folders ending in '.' are illegal.
* Fix to Atomic Parsley run to strip quotation characters from values obtained from metadata file. This was causing Atomic Parsley call to crash if metadata file contained quotes, and kmttg to shut down if in auto mode.
* Fixed issue with debug mode not starting properly.


----------



## wmcbrine

moyekj said:


> * Added \r to history file writes so that simple DOS editors notepad can easily edit the file.


It's ridiculous that nowadays, notepad can handle UTF-8 and UTF-16, but still chokes on Unix-style line endings, unlike every other editor I know. I think they do it just for spite.


----------



## moyekj

wmcbrine said:


> It's ridiculous that nowadays, notepad can handle UTF-8 and UTF-16, but still chokes on Unix-style line endings, unlike every other editor I know. I think they do it just for spite.


 Yup, absolutely hate Notepad and avoid it like the plague but that is what this change was targeted at due to some user requests.


----------



## innocentfreak

How do the Tivos and KMTTG handle transfers if a Tivo is currently transferring from another device? Since Tivos are limited to one transfer at a time, does Tivo pause its transfer and then just resume after KMTTG finishes? 

If so is there anyway to have KMTTG check if a Tivo has an active transfer not using KMTTG to ignore that Tivo until that transfer are finished?

Also is there any way to add an option where KMTTG won't transfer a show until it is so old or flagged for deletion? Since I just upgraded 1 Tivo and plan to upgrade another, I would rather KMTTG delay transfers a couple days for new shows if possible since I might get a chance now to watch the show before it deletes.

Oh one thing I noticed was I had recorded date as part of the filename. Since I tend to duplicate season passes over several Tivos, the same show may record on different days. As a result when I would run KMTTG in GUI the same show would transfer twice just and the only difference would be the recorded date. Shouldn't history have caught this since the episode ID would be the same?


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> How do the Tivos and KMTTG handle transfers if a Tivo is currently transferring from another device? Since Tivos are limited to one transfer at a time, does Tivo pause its transfer and then just resume after KMTTG finishes?
> 
> If so is there anyway to have KMTTG check if a Tivo has an active transfer not using KMTTG to ignore that Tivo until that transfer are finished?


 I know that Tivos do allow TTG transfers while an MRV transfer is happening since I do that on occasion. It does slow down TTG transfers quite a bit. There is no way to check via html AFAIK if a Tivo is "busy" with another TTG transfer already. If someone knows a way please tell me how. A single kmttg running limits to 1 transfer at a time per Tivo, but does not know about other potential activity.



> Also is there any way to add an option where KMTTG won't transfer a show until it is so old or flagged for deletion? Since I just upgraded 1 Tivo and plan to upgrade another, I would rather KMTTG delay transfers a couple days for new shows if possible since I might get a chance now to watch the show before it deletes.


 That kind of request has come up a couple of times. I'll have to add to enhancement to do list.



> Oh one thing I noticed was I had recorded date as part of the filename. Since I tend to duplicate season passes over several Tivos, the same show may record on different days. As a result when I would run KMTTG in GUI the same show would transfer twice just and the only difference would be the recorded date. Shouldn't history have caught this since the episode ID would be the same?


 Only auto transfer mode consults history file to prevent duplicates, not GUI mode. In GUI mode by default kmttg will not process an entry if file of same name already exists at destination, but you can also override that check by enabling *Overwrite existing files* option under File Settings tab in config. (As mentioned in docs setting that option is recommended if using auto transfers mode in case there were partial transfers due to a Tivo reboot or some other anomaly).


----------



## innocentfreak

moyekj said:


> I know that Tivos do allow TTG transfers while an MRV transfer is happening since I do that on occasion. It does slow down TTG transfers quite a bit. There is no way to check via html AFAIK if a Tivo is "busy" with another TTG transfer already. If someone knows a way please tell me how. A single kmttg running limits to 1 transfer at a time per Tivo, but does not know about other potential activity.


Ok thanks. I wasn't sure. I am currently transferring back a bunch of shows to the upgraded Tivo to watch later and would rather have those continue instead of interrupting it especially since the shows KMTTG is transferring are available on other Tivos.



moyekj said:


> That kind of request has come up a couple of times. I'll have to add to enhancement to do list.


Thanks. Yeah when I had only 20 hours it wasn't a huge deal but due to the upgrade I will be able to get to the shows easier before they delete.



moyekj said:


> Only auto transfer mode consults history file to prevent duplicates, not GUI mode. In GUI mode by default kmttg will not process an entry if file of same name already exists at destination, but you can also override that check by enabling *Overwrite existing files* option under File Settings tab in config. (As mentioned in docs setting that option is recommended if using auto transfers mode in case there were partial transfers due to a Tivo reboot or some other anomaly).


Hmm ok. I didn't have Overwrite existing files checked because I was afraid I would end up wasting time transferring files I already transferred since in the end it would just overwrite them. I assume it doesn't just overwrite everything then? The wiki only said as needed so I wasn't sure what type of checks if any were performed with overwrite mode.

I prefer GUI mode because it is easier for me to monitor what is transferring or if any jobs are currently active at a glance. When I had it running as a service I would tend to forget and end up suspending my PC instead of letting the job complete first.


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> Hmm ok. I didn't have Overwrite existing files checked because I was afraid I would end up wasting time transferring files I already transferred since in the end it would just overwrite them. I assume it doesn't just overwrite everything then? The wiki only said as needed so I wasn't sure what type of checks if any were performed with overwrite mode.


 With option enabled yes it will overwrite any file that happens to have identical full path name. That's why I default option to off since it's potentially undesirable especially if using GUI mode. In GUI mode you have opportunity to manually delete files if you want kmttg to re-process them for some reason, so it's safer to leave that option off. In auto mode it can be very useful to have on since there is the added history check to prevent duplicate downloads and as I mentioned there could be partial transfer problems to contend with (and kmttg will not add entry to history file until after a fully successful download).


----------



## innocentfreak

moyekj said:


> With option enabled yes it will overwrite any file that happens to have identical full path name. That's why I default option to off since it's potentially undesirable especially if using GUI mode. In GUI mode you have opportunity to manually delete files if you want kmttg to re-process them for some reason, so it's safer to leave that option off. In auto mode it can be very useful to have on since there is the added history check to prevent duplicate downloads and as I mentioned there could be partial transfer problems to contend with (and kmttg will not add entry to history file until after a fully successful download).


Hmm I tested it with overwrite checked while running in GUI mode before you replied. Mine didn't attempt to retransfer anything I have already transferred.
This is just the last few lines from the run in gui log.

Title keyword match: 'monk' found in 'monk'
(ProgramId=EP5116510118 already processed => will not download)
Title keyword match: 'dark blue' found in 'dark blue'
(ProgramId=EP011239850008 already processed => will not download)
Title keyword match: 'leverage' found in 'leverage'
(ProgramId=EP010870160021 already processed => will not download)
Title keyword match: 'warehouse 13' found in 'warehouse 13'
(ProgramId=EP011598480009 already processed => will not download)

Shouldn't it have tried to transfer them again? Does it possibly flag them differently since they were transferred previously without overwrite checked? Or am I just completely missing what you are saying?


----------



## moyekj

By GUI mode I mean non-auto transfers where you pick recordings from the Now Playing List and manually initiate processing.
Perhaps you are using the Auto Transfers-Run in GUI option? If so then that is basically mimicking what happens in normal background auto mode and so all the auto transfer rules apply.


----------



## innocentfreak

Yeah I'm sorry that is actually what I do. I always do Auto-Transfers and then Run in GUI. I thought that was what you meant when you said GUI mode forgetting about the Start Job option.

This is where I was seeing the duplicates though when they were the same episode just with different recorded dates. I took out recorded date from the file name and it works fine now. I just figured though that if the episode data/ID was the same it wouldn't transfer a second time just because a different Tivo recorded the same episode on another day.

For example I have Warehouse 13-Episode 107_Burnout(Aug 11 2009) and Warehouse 13-Episode 107_Burnout(Aug 18 2009). The file sizes are both roughly the same size. Shouldn't the episode ID have stopped the 8/18/09 version from transferring? The only thing else I can think is maybe I did a manual transfer but if so I would have deleted the first recording before starting. This wouldn't explain the other duplicates though. It doesn't happen that often just every once and a while I find a duplicate with a different recorded date.


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> For example I have Warehouse 13-Episode 107_Burnout(Aug 11 2009) and Warehouse 13-Episode 107_Burnout(Aug 18 2009). The file sizes are both roughly the same size. Shouldn't the episode ID have stopped the 8/18/09 version from transferring? The only thing else I can think is maybe I did a manual transfer but if so I would have deleted the first recording before starting. This wouldn't explain the other duplicates though. It doesn't happen that often just every once and a while I find a duplicate with a different recorded date.


 The important information in the history file is the first column episode ID such as EP9248440034. I don't know if it's possible the 2 had different IDs even though the episode number shows the same, but that could be one explanation. If that's the case you should see in history file 2 different IDs with same title. Other than that a manual (Start Jobs) download of one of them may also explain it. Also perhaps a download of the second started while the first was also still downloading and thus before the history file gets updated seems like another way it could happen.
Also it's possible the history file got cleared out or you are running a different/separate kmttg in another location with its own history file.
i.e. There are a few scenarios where duplicates can happen that you may be running into.


----------



## ellinj

Is there any known issues with kmttg and atomic parsely? I posted a question about my tags being messed up when viewing in iTunes here.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7482781


----------



## AudioNutz

innocentfreak said:


> ...I prefer GUI mode because it is easier for me to monitor what is transferring or if any jobs are currently active at a glance. When I had it running as a service I would tend to forget and end up suspending my PC instead of letting the job complete first.


I agree with this. I've always wanted to be able to monitor KMTTG remotely, because the machine that runs KMTTG in my household is not a machine that can be accessed directly to see the GUI.

Today, you could use SSH


Code:


ssh [email protected]

 to link to the machine, and then use a TAIL -f


Code:


tail -f /Applications/kmttg/auto.log

 command to see the last few lines of the autotransfers log file. You can do this with very little effort.

What I also do... Since I'm using Macintosh platforms for all of my computers, is I use a few other commands to observe the following tools:
AtomicParsley
ffmpeg
mencoder
tivodecode

I have a script that gets the status of these tools every two seconds, and it writes the status of these to another log file that I keep in the KMTTG directory. I can watch this log with the SSH and TAIL command as well.


Code:


tail -f /Applications/kmttg/status.log

In addition to that, the same script writes the same status information to an HTML file that is served by the Apache web server on the same machine, so I can see status from my iPhone wherever I am.

As a feature request, it would be nice if KMTTG did some extra logging like I mention above, with the additional option of dropping that same log into a HTML file somewhere...


----------



## rjctivo

moyekj said:


> You need to edit your pyTivo.conf file and add tivo_username & tivo_password corresponding to your tivo.com login and password in the [Server] section:
> [Server]
> tivo_username = username
> tivo_password = password
> 
> (Obviously replace username & password with what they actually are)
> (For these settings I find it easier to edit pyTivo.conf file directly rather than using web GUI)
> 
> You should then test that push is working on pyTivo side by starting pyTivo and then in browser connect to pyTivo server:
> 
> Under Video Shares click on the relevant video section (kmttg in my example)
> Find the relevant test video you want to push, select Tivo to push to and click on the Send To Tivo button.
> 
> Once you have pyTivo side working it sounds like you have the kmttg side all setup so should have no issues.


Just started trying to use PyTivo and I'm trying to push back a show to the tivo but after putting in my tivo username and password in the [Server Section] as instructed I now get:

list index out of range

Traceback (most recent call last):
File "C:\Program Files\pyTivo\plugins\video\video.py", line 351, in Push
mime = mime)
File "C:\Program Files\pyTivo\mind.py", line 46, in pushVideo
pc_body_id = self.__pcBodySearch()[0]
IndexError: list index out of range

I did a search for the error but I did not find anything on it.

Do you know what could be causing this?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## moyekj

rjctivo said:


> Just started trying to use PyTivo and I'm trying to push back a show to the tivo but after putting in my tivo username and password in the [Server Section] as instructed I now get:
> 
> list index out of range
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> File "C:\Program Files\pyTivo\plugins\video\video.py", line 351, in Push
> mime = mime)
> File "C:\Program Files\pyTivo\mind.py", line 46, in pushVideo
> pc_body_id = self.__pcBodySearch()[0]
> IndexError: list index out of range
> 
> I did a search for the error but I did not find anything on it.
> 
> Do you know what could be causing this?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Probably best to post this problem in pyTivo thread. The problem is that pcBodySearch() is an empty array that is trying to be accessed. That most likely is because login to Tivo mind server is failing. Make sure your login and password are correct. If your login name contains '@' character in pyTivo.conf file, try replacing it with %40 instead. I'm sure wmcbrine can help you more if you continue to have issues and post in pyTivo thread.


----------



## SouthPaw42

Hi moyekj,
A GUI programming tip don't use colors for identifying information without backing up with other colorless way. Color blind people are much more common than you think. Adding a column stating the recording status would be helpful (I.E. Blocked, Copied, Transferring, Recording). This column would also be quite helpful for sorting.

Additionally I had some problems installing kmttg in windows 7 Gold. I had to unblock the applications when I placed them in Program files Dir and manually create config.ini because kmttg.jar didn't have permission to create files in Program files Dir.

PS any chance you might be adding folder view like in TiVoPlayList would help filtering the Tivo Suggestions from the list.


----------



## Hcour

Hi. I installed the program in a folder I didn't intend. I'd like to uninstall it and reinstall, but I don't see instructions how to uninstall and it doesn't show in my Control Panel "Uninstall Programs" window. Thanks.


----------



## Icarus

Just delete the folder where you accidentally "installed" it to, and then unpack it to where you want it. There's no installer and it doesn't need one.

You didn't actually "install" it. You just unpacked it to whatever directory you chose for it.

-David


----------



## jbernardis

Is there some way to refresh the IP addresses with kmttg. My router acts as a DHCP server on my network, so it's not unusual for IP addresses to change. kmttg today could not download the NPL from my Family Room TiVo because it had the wrong IP address. I tried everything I could find to refresh the IP addresses, but I finally had to manually delete the TiVo from the configuration, and then put it back in specifying its correct IP address. After this, everything worked OK, but it would be nice to either have this happen automatically ir at least have a "refresh IP addresses" button.


----------



## moyekj

jbernardis said:


> Is there some way to refresh the IP addresses with kmttg. My router acts as a DHCP server on my network, so it's not unusual for IP addresses to change. kmttg today could not download the NPL from my Family Room TiVo because it had the wrong IP address. I tried everything I could find to refresh the IP addresses, but I finally had to manually delete the TiVo from the configuration, and then put it back in specifying its correct IP address. After this, everything worked OK, but it would be nice to either have this happen automatically ir at least have a "refresh IP addresses" button.


 Yes it could be better and I'll work on it. Right now kmttg will check only the Tivo name against existing list of names when using Bonjour to discover Tivos so if IP assignment changes then you have to do as you say - remove from list and let discovery happen again. The proper way would be to check both name & IP to see if they match up and update IP if necessary.

In my case for my router I have static DHCP setup such that specific Mac IDs on network will always get the same IP (much like Cable ISPs do for WAN side IP assignments) so I never have to worry about changing IP addresses. So dynamically changing IP has never been an issue for me.


----------



## moyekj

jbernardis, I filed a ticket on this issue and a beta version with (hopefully) a fix to your issue is now available for you to try. Please visit the following for details:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/issues/detail?id=45


----------



## ellinj

ellinj said:


> Is there any known issues with kmttg and atomic parsely? I posted a question about my tags being messed up when viewing in iTunes here.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7482781


since this is really annoying me, I decided to hack the source code and swap the two input parameters even though I think it is more of an issue with Atomic Parsely then kmttg.


----------



## moyekj

ellinj said:


> since this is really annoying me, I decided to hack the source code and swap the two input parameters even though I think it is more of an issue with Atomic Parsely then kmttg.


 Interesting that Atomic Parsley apparently has those 2 swapped. Email or PM me the updated source file if you wish so I can integrate into next kmttg release for the benefit of others.


----------



## ellinj

moyekj said:


> Interesting that Atomic Parsley apparently has those 2 swapped. Email or PM me the updated source file if you wish so I can integrate into next kmttg release for the benefit of others.


I noticed the same behavior with iTivo, but since I am a java person kmttg was much easier to "fix"


----------



## jbernardis

moyekj said:


> jbernardis, I filed a ticket on this issue and a beta version with (hopefully) a fix to your issue is now available for you to try. Please visit the following for details:
> http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/issues/detail?id=45


Thank you - I'll download it and give it a try


----------



## moyekj

jbernardis said:


> Thank you - I'll download it and give it a try


 I just tested it by manually inserting wrong IP for 1 of my Tivos and checking that kmttg corrected it automatically with *Look for Tivos on network* enabled and that seems to work fine.


----------



## jbernardis

I also tested it last evening, and it appears to be working now - thanks for the quick fix!!


----------



## mchief

I have not been able to get kmttg.jar (6k) to run on my VistaHP SP2. Java 6.16 is installed, but when I double click the .jar file I get a flash of a command window and nothing.

I am running a dual boot with Windows7 RC with kmttg installed and that runs fine.

Not sure what is going on. Looking for a .log file that might help explain the error.


----------



## moyekj

mchief said:


> I have not been able to get kmttg.jar (6k) to run on my VistaHP SP2. Java 6.16 is installed, but when I double click the .jar file I get a flash of a command window and nothing.
> 
> I am running a dual boot with Windows7 RC with kmttg installed and that runs fine.
> 
> Not sure what is going on. Looking for a .log file that might help explain the error.


 Bring up a "cmd" window and execute the following:
java -jar "<path>\kmttg.jar"
(replace <path> with the full path to your kmttg installation directory)
That way you can see any error messages that result.


----------



## mchief

moyekj said:


> Bring up a "cmd" window and execute the following:
> java -jar "<path>\kmttg.jar"
> (replace <path> with the full path to your kmttg installation directory)
> That way you can see any error messages that result.


Had problem executing from the directory where kmttg was installed. Moved it to C:\temp and a firewall block came up, unblocked and all is well. Thanks.

Edit: Wrong, only runs from the command prompt. When I execute the .jar file from C:\temp I am back to the flash command window and nothing.


----------



## moyekj

mchief said:


> Had problem executing from the directory where kmttg was installed. Moved it to C:\temp and a firewall block came up, unblocked and all is well. Thanks.
> 
> Edit: Wrong, only runs from the command prompt. When I execute the .jar file from C:\temp I am back to the flash command window and nothing.


 Most likely your windows installation is missing or has wrong file association for .jar files. It should be setup to execute javaw.exe when double-clicking on .jar files. You should either try removing and re-installing Java Runtime Environment (JRE) so that it can fix the association or fix it yourself.
As an example on a Windows XP installation my association has .jar files set to run the following:
"C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\javaw.exe" -jar "%1" %*


----------



## mchief

I had an two directories under the jre6 directory. Apparently .jar was trying to execute from the wrong older version directory. Once I deleted the older directory, working fine. Thanks again.


----------



## robbroy

Today when I ran kmttg, nothing happened. When I opened auto.log, here is what I found.



> 2009_09_11_08:20:55 >> Getting Now Playing List from DVR 3991 ...
> 2009_09_11_08:20:55 "C:\Program Files\TiVo\kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\reserved\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie1952726986172516696.tmp --url https://192.168.1.4/TiVoConnect?Com...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\DOCUME~1\reserved\LOCALS~1\Temp\NPL1202120406448436695.tmp
> 2009_09_11_08:20:55 ERROR: java.lang.NullPointerException
> at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui.readSettings(gui.java:1191)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui.getJFrame(gui.java:97)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.main.kmttg$2.run(kmttg.java:54)
> at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
> 
> 2009_09_11_08:21:10 NOTE: NPL job completed: 00:00:15
> 2009_09_11_08:21:10 ---DONE---
> 2009_09_11_08:21:11 >> Getting Now Playing List from DVR 3991 ...
> 2009_09_11_08:21:11 "C:\Program Files\TiVo\kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\reserved\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie1952726986172516696.tmp --url https://192.168.1.4/TiVoConnect?Com...iner=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=128 --output C:\DOCUME~1\reserved\LOCALS~1\Temp\NPL1202120406448436695.tmp
> 2009_09_11_08:21:24 NOTE: NPL job completed: 00:00:28
> 2009_09_11_08:21:24 ---DONE---
> 2009_09_11_08:21:24 >> Getting Now Playing List from DVR 3991 ...
> 2009_09_11_08:21:24 "C:\Program Files\TiVo\kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\reserved\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie1952726986172516696.tmp --url https://192.168.1.4/TiVoConnect?Com...iner=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=256 --output C:\DOCUME~1\reserved\LOCALS~1\Temp\NPL1202120406448436695.tmp
> 2009_09_11_08:21:38 NOTE: NPL job completed: 00:00:42
> 2009_09_11_08:21:38 ---DONE---
> 2009_09_11_08:21:38 >> Getting Now Playing List from DVR 3991 ...
> 2009_09_11_08:21:38 "C:\Program Files\TiVo\kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\reserved\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie1952726986172516696.tmp --url https://192.168.1.4/TiVoConnect?Com...iner=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=384 --output C:\DOCUME~1\reserved\LOCALS~1\Temp\NPL1202120406448436695.tmp
> 2009_09_11_08:21:51 NOTE: NPL job completed: 00:00:56
> 2009_09_11_08:21:51 ---DONE---
> 2009_09_11_08:21:51 >> Getting Now Playing List from DVR 3991 ...
> 2009_09_11_08:21:51 "C:\Program Files\TiVo\kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\reserved\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie1952726986172516696.tmp --url https://192.168.1.4/TiVoConnect?Com...iner=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=512 --output C:\DOCUME~1\reserved\LOCALS~1\Temp\NPL1202120406448436695.tmp
> 2009_09_11_08:21:53 NOTE: NPL job completed: 00:00:58
> 2009_09_11_08:21:53 ---DONE---
> 2009_09_11_08:21:53 ERROR: No auto keywords setup
> 2009_09_11_08:21:53 ERROR: No auto keywords setup
> 2009_09_11_08:21:53 ERROR: No auto keywords setup


"ERROR: No auto keywords setup" repeats a few hundred times and stops.

I am not sure what happened. I tried setting up the program in another directory and got no response.

And tivo desktop works fine.

Please help.


----------



## moyekj

Are you out of disk space by any chance? Sounds like one or more kmttg files with saved settings may have got corrupted. General/main settings are in config.ini which lives in same directory as kmttg.jar. The auto downloads config is saved to auto.ini file also in that same directory. Finally there is also a .kmttg_settings file which saves GUI related settings which goes under your Users directory (search for it in windows to find it since it varies depending on what windows installation you are using). If you rename all 3 of those files then that's like starting kmttg from scratch and you should have no problems doing that.


----------



## robbroy

Thanks! No space problem. When I renamed the .kmttg_settings file the program launched without a hitch.


----------



## ellinj

not working &#37;100, I transfered some programs overnight and the tags came out messed up, will need to look into it further.


----------



## jsjames

Great tool,

But I have not seen a commercial cutting software that matches ShowAnalyzer, have you thought of having a way to utilize it? It works a lot better than VR and is 100&#37; accurate so far. Although It creates a VideoReDo file.

Or maybe I can use it and provide a link to the program to cut commercials?


----------



## emor20

Non-technical person here who loves this application to download Tivo files to my IPod Touch. Have one Tivo account for two Tivos, one in my home, one in my daughters home. Same MAK. Works fine in my house (XP). Kmttg downloaded fine on daughter's laptop (Vista), but doesn't recognize her Tivo. Entered manually, still won't find playlist. Tivo support says that having the same MAK shouldn't cause the problem. Any ideas what to try next?


----------



## moyekj

emor20 said:


> Non-technical person here who loves this application to download Tivo files to my IPod Touch. Have one Tivo account for two Tivos, one in my home, one in my daughters home. Same MAK. Works fine in my house (XP). Kmttg downloaded fine on daughter's laptop (Vista), but doesn't recognize her Tivo. Entered manually, still won't find playlist. Tivo support says that having the same MAK shouldn't cause the problem. Any ideas what to try next?


You need to establish at very basic level if you have proper network connectivity to the Tivo. Try the following in a browser:
http://<tivoip>
(Obviously replace <tivoip> with the proper Tivo IP). This should give you a Congratulations screen.

To get playlist from Tivo kmttg does the following, so if above works you can also check if this works:
https://<tivoip>/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0
login=tivo
password=MAK

If above do work then it's likely a firewall issue preventing curl and/or Java from using networking functions on your PC. To determine if that's the case you can temporarily turn off firewall and then see if kmttg works. If it then works then you just have to add curl and/or java to firewall exceptions (which normally the PC prompts you the first time they are run).


----------



## ellinj

How does kmttg decide to run atomic parsely? I am running into an issue where it doesn't always run despite using the same encoding profile. It seems if I queue up one program it will encode and then run AP, but If I encode several it does not.


----------



## moyekj

ellinj said:


> How does kmttg decide to run atomic parsely? I am running into an issue where it doesn't always run despite using the same encoding profile. It seems if I queue up one program it will encode and then run AP, but If I encode several it does not.


 The decision to run AP is made right when encoding finishes successfully and will only run if exact same file name exists but ending in .txt exists (the pyTivo metadata file). It reads that .txt file to get information to pass on to AP.
Also, it will only process .mp4 or .m4v files.
i.e. as an example if you have sampleFile.mp4 & accompanying sampleFile.mp4.txt pyTivo metadata file then the job will run.

The relevant section of the code is here lines 227-239.


----------



## ellinj

moyekj said:


> The decision to run AP is made right when encoding finishes successfully and will only run if exact same file name exists but ending in .txt exists (the pyTivo metadata file). It reads that .txt file to get information to pass on to AP.
> Also, it will only process .mp4 or .m4v files.
> i.e. as an example if you have sampleFile.mp4 & accompanying sampleFile.mp4.txt pyTivo metadata file then the job will run.
> 
> The relevant section of the code is here lines 227-239.


It seems that the AP job is put into the queue, so even though the encoding is done I can't take the m4v and copy it to iTunes. Since the job isn't added to the queue list there is no indication if it is safe to copy the file without scrolling the output log.

Also, I was confused by my test show as it didn't even have the episode ID in the metadata (oops). No wonder when I was trying to encode short clips for testing everything seemed to be working, but when I went to encode this particular hour long show I wasn't getting episode id.

I am trying another test now, but I think it will be good, and if you want you can incorporate the code I posted above.


----------



## moyekj

ellinj said:


> It seems that the AP job is put into the queue, so even though the encoding is done I can't take the m4v and copy it to iTunes. Since the job isn't added to the queue list there is no indication if it is safe to copy the file without scrolling the output log.


Probably easiest thing to do is use "custom" job to copy/move the file to iTunes to automate the whole process. The custom job is always last to run and hence will run after the AP job when it is safe to copy/move the file.


----------



## ellinj

moyekj said:


> Probably easiest thing to do is use "custom" job to copy/move the file to iTunes to automate the whole process. The custom job is always last to run and hence will run after the AP job when it is safe to copy/move the file.


I am fooling around with seeing if I can create a custom job that will automatically import into iTunes. its kind of frustrating because the transcode job takes so long that you may need to wait for a second transcode to finish before AP and the custom job complete.


----------



## AudioNutz

ellinj said:


> I am fooling around with seeing if I can create a custom job that will automatically import into iTunes. its kind of frustrating because the transcode job takes so long that you may need to wait for a second transcode to finish before AP and the custom job complete.


Are you doing this on a Mac, or on a PeeeCeee?


----------



## ellinj

moyekj said:


> The decision to run AP is made right when encoding finishes successfully and will only run if exact same file name exists but ending in .txt exists (the pyTivo metadata file). It reads that .txt file to get information to pass on to AP.
> Also, it will only process .mp4 or .m4v files.
> i.e. as an example if you have sampleFile.mp4 & accompanying sampleFile.mp4.txt pyTivo metadata file then the job will run.
> 
> The relevant section of the code is here lines 227-239.


Will the existing Atomic job run after the custom job or before?


----------



## ellinj

AudioNutz said:


> Are you doing this on a Mac, or on a PeeeCeee?


pc, windows 7 to be exact.


----------



## moyekj

ellinj said:


> Will the existing Atomic job run after the custom job or before?


 custom job is always last in sequence, so will run after the AP job (even though you don't see AP job queued it will queue up and run before custom job).


----------



## rastoma

Great program and concept, thank you so much for putting your time and energy into this.

I think I have all figured out except for one thing which is probably obvious but I'm not sure.... how do you get the cut/commercial free files back to the Tivo? Does it not do it automatically?

I have pytivo running, so do I just use it to copy back to the Tivo?


----------



## moyekj

rastoma said:


> Great program and concept, thank you so much for putting your time and energy into this.
> 
> I think I have all figured out except for one thing which is probably obvious but I'm not sure.... how do you get the cut/commercial free files back to the Tivo? Does it not do it automatically?
> 
> I have pytivo running, so do I just use it to copy back to the Tivo?


 Yes, use pyTivo to copy back. You can automate the whole process by having kmttg "custom" job configured to use pyTivo to do a push. See the pyTivo_push Wiki page for example on how to do that.


----------



## AudioNutz

Any thoughts on a future feature to add a second "custom" step, for those of us that want to do two different things at the end of the encode process?


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> Any thoughts on a future feature to add a second "custom" step, for those of us that want to do two different things at the end of the encode process?


 I thought about it a little like perhaps having similar setup to encode setup where you can have multiple files that do different things and you can choose different ones for different shows, but I don't think many use the "custom" step so that may be overkill. However of course nothing stops you from doing multiple things within 1 custom script. You can have the custom script call other scripts and/or executables so you have ultimate flexibility.


----------



## SouthPaw42

SouthPaw42 said:


> Hi moyekj,
> A GUI programming tip don't use colors for identifying information without backing up with other colorless way. Color blind people are much more common than you think. Adding a column stating the recording status would be helpful (I.E. Blocked, Copied, Transferring, Recording). This column would also be quite helpful for sorting.
> 
> Additionally I had some problems installing kmttg in windows 7 Gold. I had to unblock the applications when I placed them in Program files Dir and manually create config.ini because kmttg.jar didn't have permission to create files in Program files Dir.
> 
> PS any chance you might be adding folder view like in TiVoPlayList would help filtering the Tivo Suggestions from the list.


Any chance of the folder view?


----------



## moyekj

SouthPaw42 said:


> Any chance of the folder view?


 Perhaps. I had a working prototype at one point but it was pretty messy code so I backed it out. In the meantime I have added suggestions identification to next version so at least you can sort by suggestions (using 1st column) to group them all together which effectively gets them out of the way.
(Personally I do not like/use suggestions which is why I never even noticed how they are handled in kmttg until your post).


----------



## SouthPaw42

moyekj said:


> Perhaps. I had a working prototype at one point but it was pretty messy code so I backed it out. In the meantime I have added suggestions identification to next version so at least you can sort by suggestions (using 1st column) to group them all together which effectively gets them out of the way.
> (Personally I do not like/use suggestions which is why I never even noticed how they are handled in kmttg until your post).


Thanks I didn't like suggestions at first but shockingly it introduced me to a few shows I liked. Thanks for adding column

Any thoughts on the other column I mentioned below?


> A GUI programming tip don't use colors for identifying information without backing up with other colorless way. Color blind people are much more common than you think. Adding a column stating the recording status would be helpful (I.E. Blocked, Copied, Transferring, Recording). This column would also be quite helpful for sorting.


----------



## jbernardis

One other request - many times I queue up a list of jobs and then go to bed while all the work is going on. It would be nice if it had a "shut down when completed" option ala utorrent.


----------



## moyekj

SouthPaw42 said:


> Thanks I didn't like suggestions at first but shockingly it introduced me to a few shows I liked. Thanks for adding column
> 
> Any thoughts on the other column I mentioned below?


 Currently recording items are already identified in column1 with a (red) dot icon. I can add another icon for copy protected content which I can use in addition to the color coding scheme.


----------



## SouthPaw42

Much Thanks moyekj


----------



## limerickey

KM-- Thanks for building us such a fantastic tool! I've just made the jump from old perl based kmttg to new java based. Great progress! For what it's worth, I'm using kmttg on a mythbuntu box.

One issue is turning up for me with the new version: the syntax for invoking comskip is broken.

kmttg tries to do it like this: comskip --ini /path/to/ini /path/to/recording
The current version of Comskip requires it to look like this: comskip --ini=/path/to/ini /path/to/recording

Is the dropped = a OS specific thing under Ubuntu, or is it a typo that can be quickly fixed?


----------



## jsjames

Newbie question, sorry.
I usually convert my Tivo files using VideoReDo to Mpg format. Which setting in this software do I want to use to keep the same format as VR outputs. Also, so it can read the resulting file after the conversion.
I don't want to loose quality.


----------



## ellinj

moyekj, has there been any thoughts about using an embedded database like hsql to manage the queue? Ideally, I should be able to recover the queue if I close the app down. I could probably help out if this is something you are interested in pursuing.

Also, am I correct in that running the app as a service is separate from the gui app. So I could theoritically have two apps doing a transcode simultaneously?


----------



## ellinj

Reposting this because I have been able to test it, and can now confirm that it works as it is supposed to.



moyekj said:


> Interesting that Atomic Parsley apparently has those 2 swapped. Email or PM me the updated source file if you wish so I can integrate into next kmttg release for the benefit of others.


This is what i settled on.



Code:


C:\kmttg\AtomicParsley\AtomicParsley.exe "C:\Users\jeff\Videos\Ghost Whisperer - Endless Love (09_11_2009).m4v" --overWrite -S "TV Show" --title "Endless Love" --grouping Drama --description "Melinda gets ready for her wedding day and helps a girl who believes she is being visited by vampires. " --TVShowName "Ghost Whisperer" --TVEpisodeNum 422 --TVEpisode 422 --TVSeason 4 --TVNetwork WPRI

This results in the episode number 422 appearing in both the TV Episode ID field and the TV Episode Number field. Itunes for some reason displays Episode Number on the AppleTv and displays Episode Id in iTunes. So I added it to both places. Reading the description in the Atomic Parsely help this seems correct.



Code:


--TVEpisode    (string)     Set the TV episode/production code
--TVEpisodeNum (number)     Set the TV Episode number

You were posting the episode title into the TVEpisode field, which probably should be production code which is usually the episode number

Here is the outcome










I'd love to see this go into the released version so I don't have to keep patching the kmttg jar.


----------



## moyekj

ellinj your atomic.java updates are already checked into google code and will be part of next release.


----------



## ellinj

moyekj said:


> ellinj your atomic.java updates are already checked into google code and will be part of next release.


awesome, thanks


----------



## moyekj

jsjames said:


> Newbie question, sorry.
> I usually convert my Tivo files using VideoReDo to Mpg format. Which setting in this software do I want to use to keep the same format as VR outputs. Also, so it can read the resulting file after the conversion.
> I don't want to loose quality.


 The "decrypt" task converts from .TiVo format to .mpg format. There is no loss in audio/video quality for that process. The only thing you do lose is the .TiVo metadata information (show information) which VideoRedo will also strip out if converting to .mpg.
In kmttg if you enable "metadata" task then it will create a pyTivo compatible metadata file with the show information such that if you use pyTivo to send show back to your Tivo(s) the show information is retained.


----------



## moyekj

ellinj said:


> moyekj, has there been any thoughts about using an embedded database like hsql to manage the queue? Ideally, I should be able to recover the queue if I close the app down. I could probably help out if this is something you are interested in pursuing.


 I think that is overkill to be honest and I don't think I would want to try and setup something like that.



> Also, am I correct in that running the app as a service is separate from the gui app. So I could theoritically have two apps doing a transcode simultaneously?


 Yes they are separate Java entities that don't know about each other. So you have to be careful if running both auto mode & GUI mode and both are accessing same Tivo since they could interfere with each other (and possibly overwhelm the Tivo with more than 1 download at a time).


----------



## ellinj

moyekj said:


> I think that is overkill to be honest and I don't think I would want to try and setup something like that.


I don't know why you say it would be overkill, its been annoying when I accidentally close the program and I need to repopulate the queue. I don't think it would be too hard, if I have time this weekend I may play around with it.

Also, it may allow the two programs, client and service to interact.

What I really want to do is create a servlet/jsp based front end that can be run on tomcat. This would allow remote management of the queue and the ability to execute an interactive and service based tasks from the same queue. While of course maintaining backwards compatibility with the existing applet. That's obviously a much larger task though


----------



## jsjames

moyekj said:


> The "decrypt" task converts from .TiVo format to .mpg format. There is no loss in audio/video quality for that process. The only thing you do lose is the .TiVo metadata information (show information) which VideoRedo will also strip out if converting to .mpg.
> In kmttg if you enable "metadata" task then it will create a pyTivo compatible metadata file with the show information such that if you use pyTivo to send show back to your Tivo(s) the show information is retained.


Is there a specific encoding profile that is closest to the default tivo file? I don't need to reduce file size or resolution.
I see one says ff_tivohd and is 5mb and there is another that is 8mb. I would assume the higher one is what I want to use?
I guess I can always try them both


----------



## moyekj

jsjames said:


> Is there a specific encoding profile that is closest to the default tivo file? I don't need to reduce file size or resolution.
> I see one says ff_tivohd and is 5mb and there is another that is 8mb. I would assume the higher one is what I want to use?
> I guess I can always try them both


 If you don't want any change in quality then don't use "encode" at all. That will leave the file in it's original mpeg format with no loss of quality. i.e. Simply enable "decrypt" task (and optionally "metadata" task) and leave everything else disabled.


----------



## jsjames

Thanks for the help!
I was not completely understanding how it worked until I just noticed the encode button. I'm just decrypting the file, not encoding.


----------



## moyekj

limerickey said:


> KM-- Thanks for building us such a fantastic tool! I've just made the jump from old perl based kmttg to new java based. Great progress! For what it's worth, I'm using kmttg on a mythbuntu box.
> 
> One issue is turning up for me with the new version: the syntax for invoking comskip is broken.
> 
> kmttg tries to do it like this: comskip --ini /path/to/ini /path/to/recording
> The current version of Comskip requires it to look like this: comskip --ini=/path/to/ini /path/to/recording
> 
> Is the dropped = a OS specific thing under Ubuntu, or is it a typo that can be quickly fixed?


 No the new comskip still works fine with arguments as given by kmttg.
I think your are using wine to make a comskip wrapper script which looks something like:
wine /usr/local/bin/comskip/comskip.exe "$1"
The $1 means first argument only which means none of the arguments would make it through. You need to change it to be following instead so as to pass along all arguments:
wine /usr/local/bin/comskip/comskip.exe "[email protected]"


----------



## moyekj

Some pretty big changes/enhancements for this one based on requests:
release_notes

v0p7a (09/16/2009)
==================

ENHANCEMENTS
* Added "Show Folders" option for each Tivo tab to display Now Playing List using folders instead of flat structure. Can easily toggle between folder and non folder display modes.

* Added auto transfer Date Filter capability so can filter entries by less than or greater than specified number of hours old.

* Added auto transfer statistics printing to log file (total number of auto matches vs # shows checked for each Tivo).

* Added icon for identification of TiVo suggestions.

* Added icon for identification of copy protected shows (in addition to color coding).

* Tivo discovery updated so as to be able to handle cases when Tivo IP assignments change dynamically.

* TiVo discovery (Bonjour) now turned on as long as kmttg is running if "Look for Tivos on network" option is enabled (previously it would time out after 5 minutes). This is so that if there are any changes in Tivo IPs (for DHCP assigments that may be changing while kmttg is running) that kmttg can discover and automatically change the IPs appropriately. IP changes are automatically saved to config file.

FIXES
* Applied user-supplied fix for Atomic Parsley call so that TV Episode & Episode Num show up correctly in iTunes.

* Better exception handling if reading of .kmttg_settings file fails (perhaps because file is corrupted).


----------



## moyekj

A couple of quick bug fixes:

v0p7b (09/17/2009)
==================

FIXES
* Fix for new exception issue introduced in v0p7a when clicking on any entry in FILES tab.

* Changed Now Playing List XML parser to read in characters in UTF8 encoding format so that all special characters including foreign language characters are properly preserved. Previously special characters in Spanish & French language for example were being mangled.


----------



## Steve Palo

I've downloaded/installed your tool and it sees my newest Tivo (series 3), but not my series 1. I imagine that I need to install a server of some kind on the series 1. I had tivoweb on there once, but it isn't there now. Do you have additional instructions or warnings on the use of series 1 machines?

I should mention that I have a turbonet card on my series 1 machine and the Tivo uses this card to get internet access for guide data.


----------



## innocentfreak

Thanks for the update. 

I don't know if it has been asked before, is there any way to add it so that it flags shows on the NPL that are on our auto transfer list? I have a habit of adding the most recent shows again just in case I missed one with all the new shows starting up. Obviously not a huge deal, I just do it as a double check, but would be nice if something flagged the shows so I knew at a glance what was on my list.


----------



## moyekj

Steve Palo said:


> I've downloaded/installed your tool and it sees my newest Tivo (series 3), but not my series 1. I imagine that I need to install a server of some kind on the series 1. I had tivoweb on there once, but it isn't there now. Do you have additional instructions or warnings on the use of series 1 machines?
> 
> I should mention that I have a turbonet card on my series 1 machine and the Tivo uses this card to get internet access for guide data.


 I don't know much about series 1 Tivos, but I don't think you can pull Now Playing list etc. using the conventional approach so I think tools such as kmttg are for Series 2 or later models.


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> I don't know if it has been asked before, is there any way to add it so that it flags shows on the NPL that are on our auto transfer list? I have a habit of adding the most recent shows again just in case I missed one with all the new shows starting up. Obviously not a huge deal, I just do it as a double check, but would be nice if something flagged the shows so I knew at a glance what was on my list.


Perhaps, but that would probably mean another small column would be needed to identify something like that. May be useful to use that same new column to identify programs that are currently being processed by the GUI as well... Or instead of a new table column perhaps just some markers added in front of text in the "SHOW" column to identify such things. Does Tivo Desktop identify such things and if so, how?


----------



## Steve Palo

moyekj said:


> I don't know much about series 1 Tivos, but I don't think you can pull Now Playing list etc. using the conventional approach so I think tools such as kmttg are for Series 2 or later models.


I can see the Now Showing list on my TivoWeb browser screen (I have TivoWeb 1.9.4-TCL running on the Series 1). What is the "convention approach" you are speaking of?


----------



## moyekj

Steve Palo said:


> I can see the Now Showing list on my TivoWeb browser screen (I have TivoWeb 1.9.4-TCL running on the Series 1). What is the "convention approach" you are speaking of?


 It has to respond to HMO protocol queries such as:
https://<tivoip>/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0
(which I don't think series 1 Tivos support).


----------



## innocentfreak

I was curious since I ran into this issue last night. 

Is it possible for KMTTG to somehow generate the file as it transfers so that the required hard drive space is already allotted? I know programs like Vuze for torrents have an option where you can do this, but wasn't sure if there was anyway to implement it with Tivo.

The reason I ask is I have the check for hard drive space enabled with a limit of 8gb so just enough for about one 1 hour HD show. The problem I am having is that with all the new shows my transfer drive is low on space. As a result I usually have about 9gb free right now. If I initiate the transfers with the service or Run in GUI, it checks for drive space and then starts three transfers since I have three Tivos. As a result none of the shows complete since the drive fills. 

If KMTTG could automatically allot the space for a show as it initiates the transfer, when it goes to perform the check for the second transfer it wouldn't start since the drive would now be below the limit.


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak, I'll have to look into it some more but my first take on it is perhaps the routine that checks for available space can also account for estimated size requirements of any queued or ongoing jobs. That still won't be perfect as there are some jobs such as encoding jobs where there is no size estimate available, but perhaps at least as a first step potentially consider size estimates for download jobs.


----------



## robbroy

I need help. I am getting the following error when I run kmttg:



> java.lang.NumberFormatException: For input string: "18446744073709550592"
> at java.lang.NumberFormatException.forInputString(Unknown Source)
> at java.lang.Long.parseLong(Unknown Source)
> at java.lang.Long.parseLong(Unknown Source)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying.parseNPL(NowPlaying.java:268)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying.check(NowPlaying.java:189)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobData.check(jobData.java:96)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobMonitor.monitor(jobMonitor.java:84)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.main.kmttg$3.actionPerformed(kmttg.java:65)
> at javax.swing.Timer.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
> at javax.swing.Timer$DoPostEvent.run(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## moyekj

robbroy, that huge number is supposedly a file size for a show on one of your TiVos. The number is 1.8e19 which Java is trying to evaluate as a long and obviously number is too big for a long.
So that is something like 18000000 Terabyte file which obviously can't be.
I'd be curious to see if a huge file size is reported when you run following in a browser:
https://<ip>/nowplaying/index.html?Recurse=Yes
(Replace <ip> with your Tivo IP and use login=tivo password=10 digit MAK)


----------



## robbroy

The largest file in my queue is about 10 gig.

I rebooted the tivo, the network and my pc and by magic it all worked again. 

I should have rebooted before bothering you. My apologies.

PS: Ever consider drag and drop for the Files tab.


----------



## innocentfreak

moyekj said:


> innocentfreak, I'll have to look into it some more but my first take on it is perhaps the routine that checks for available space can also account for estimated size requirements of any queued or ongoing jobs. That still won't be perfect as there are some jobs such as encoding jobs where there is no size estimate available, but perhaps at least as a first step potentially consider size estimates for download jobs.


Thanks it would be appreciated. I am more worried about the initial transfer over any encoding since that is all I am doing right now.

Also I just got this error tonight during a transfer. It stopped transferring and just showed everything in queue.

java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: -1
at com.tivo.kmttg.util.file.freeSpace(file.java:63)
at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobMonitor.checkDiskSpace(jobMonitor.java:225)
at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobMonitor.createSubFolders(jobMonitor.java:210)
at com.tivo.kmttg.task.metadata.launchJob(metadata.java:55)
at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobData.launch(jobData.java:314)
at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobMonitor.monitor(jobMonitor.java:153)
at com.tivo.kmttg.main.kmttg$3.actionPerformed(kmttg.java:65)
at javax.swing.Timer.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.Timer$DoPostEvent.run(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## AudioNutz

robbroy said:


> PS: Ever consider drag and drop for the Files tab.


What do you mean? Drag & Drop currently works fine.


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> Thanks it would be appreciated. I am more worried about the initial transfer over any encoding since that is all I am doing right now.
> 
> Also I just got this error tonight during a transfer. It stopped transferring and just showed everything in queue.
> 
> java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: -1
> at com.tivo.kmttg.util.file.freeSpace(file.java:63)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobMonitor.checkDiskSpace(jobMonitor.java:225)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobMonitor.createSubFolders(jobMonitor.java:210)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.task.metadata.launchJob(metadata.java:55)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobData.launch(jobData.java:314)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobMonitor.monitor(jobMonitor.java:153)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.main.kmttg$3.actionPerformed(kmttg.java:65)
> at javax.swing.Timer.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
> at javax.swing.Timer$DoPostEvent.run(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)


Yeah, the free space checker is not very robust as it relies on system calls ("cmd /c dir <path>" in the case of Windows). Java 6 has its own function for free space which works a lot more reliably but in order to stay compatible with Mac systems I have to stay on Java 5 which means my own home grown functions for checking free space. I've added a couple of extra checks to prevent exceptions in development code in case you keep getting above problem and want to try it.

For now since you are so low on space instead of using auto transfers why not just run GUI and pick and choose 1 at a time what you want to transfer?


----------



## innocentfreak

moyekj said:


> Yeah, the free space checker is not very robust as it relies on system calls ("cmd /c dir <path>" in the case of Windows). Java 6 has its own function for free space which works a lot more reliably but in order to stay compatible with Mac systems I have to stay on Java 5 which means my own home grown functions for checking free space. I've added a couple of extra checks to prevent exceptions in development code in case you keep getting above problem and want to try it.
> 
> For now since you are so low on space instead of using auto transfers why not just run GUI and pick and choose 1 at a time what you want to transfer?


The weird thing is I still had 30gb available when this error happened so I had plenty of space and wasn't below my limit or out of space. Hmm and it just did it again with 24.5gb free. Maybe my drive is going bad.

I usually just use run in gui, but I always try to make sure I have enough room for two transfers or just under if I am currently watching something I can delete off my PC as soon as I finish. My big problem is I have one Tivo with the stock drive I haven't updated yet so I am just trying to make sure I don't lose a show.


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> The weird thing is I still had 30gb available when this error happened so I had plenty of space and wasn't below my limit or out of space. Hmm and it just did it again with 24.5gb free. Maybe my drive is going bad.
> 
> I usually just use run in gui, but I always try to make sure I have enough room for two transfers or just under if I am currently watching something I can delete off my PC as soon as I finish. My big problem is I have one Tivo with the stock drive I haven't updated yet so I am just trying to make sure I don't lose a show.


 I don't mean Auto Transfers->Run in GUI, I mean select a show in the list and initiate transfer manually - that way you can do 1 at a time.
It's not your drive going bad, like I said it is likely the crappy coding on getting free space for lack of a native Java function for doing so in Java 5. If you keep getting that error you are probably better off turning off the free space check or getting hold of development version of kmttg with some extra checks to avoid exceptions in free space check function.


----------



## innocentfreak

moyekj said:


> I don't mean Auto Transfers->Run in GUI, I mean select a show in the list and initiate transfer manually - that way you can do 1 at a time.
> It's not your drive going bad, like I said it is likely the crappy coding on getting free space for lack of a native Java function for doing so in Java 5. If you keep getting that error you are probably better off turning off the free space check or getting hold of development version of kmttg with some extra checks to avoid exceptions in free space check function.


Sorry I knew what you meant. I probably should do it that way when I get low on space. Of course keeping up with what has and hasn't transferred might be a challenge.

Ok cool. It was just strange that this was the first time it ever happened and then it happened twice in a row.

Oh I also meant to ask is there a reason that the NPL clear? I find they don't stay up anymore when I swear they used to even if they were only current as the last refresh. I find I frequently go in to add shows to the history file since I already watched them but haven't transferred yet. Lately though I have to refresh every time just to pull up a NPL which can take a while if it is already transferring other shows.


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> Thanks it would be appreciated. I am more worried about the initial transfer over any encoding since that is all I am doing right now.


Please visit this issue page for instructions on downloading a beta version with enhanced free space checking that checks for estimated space required for queued up & running downloads:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/issues/detail?id=52
I'd like some feedback (please provide feedback in that issue for tracking purposes) to see if it works OK for you.


----------



## innocentfreak

Thanks I have been playing around with it a little so far

EDIT: moved to issue 52 since missed that part originally.


----------



## jbcheshire

Hi.
I would like to create a new encoding profile like the ff_zen that uses the avi container and mp3 audio, but increase the video size to 640x480. 

This would be for my Archos av700. Other than changing the 320x480 in the command line, what other items do i need to change or add so that it will show a 640x480 resolution properly?


----------



## moyekj

jbcheshire said:


> Hi.
> I would like to create a new encoding profile like the ff_zen that uses the avi container and mp3 audio, but increase the video size to 640x480.
> 
> This would be for my Archos av700. Other than changing the 320x480 in the command line, what other items do i need to change or add so that it will show a 640x480 resolution properly?


 Simply changing *-s 320x240* to *-s 640x480* should do it. I don't know what bit rates Archos av700 supports but you may also want to increase the bit rate from 800k to something higher to get better quality (if quality is an issue).


----------



## jbcheshire

Great!!! Thanks for your quick reply. I did check the Archos manual to find a better fit for the bitrate. I am running my first encoding job now.

By the way, is there documentation detailing what each of the commands stand for in the .enc file???


----------



## moyekj

You mean ffmpeg encoder options? If that's what you mean there are many, many ffmpeg options. Some documentation you can find here on ffmpeg:
http://ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg-doc.html


----------



## jbcheshire

I will look through them in more detail when i have some "free" time...
Thanks again!!!


----------



## Sam Lowry

Hi-
Just found this program. Seems great. I already have Tivo Desktop Plus, but I see many advantages of your program. My only question is once I have recoded the file I want that I have on my computer let's say .avi to tivo sd .mp4 (I have a S2) - is there a way to start it transferring to my Tivo automatically or do I do it from my Tivo?


----------



## moyekj

Sam Lowry, if you leave Tivo Desktop Plus installed then you can setup Auto Transfers folder where video files deposited will transfer automatically to your Tivo. Other option is to install pyTivo and then use kmttg "custom" job to push files back to your Tivo automatically - see pyTivo_push Wiki.


----------



## dbtom

Can anyone recommend a good profile to use for the Zune HD? The native resolution for the Zune HD is 480x272. I tried editing the Zune profile and changing the resolution to this and it did not work. Same with the iPod profiles. The iPod settings work unadjusted, but their aspect ratios are different.

Right now I am using the Xbox setting and then have the Zune PC software transcode from the Xbox profile to the lower Zune resolution. This works, but it involves 2 transcodes and is not very efficient.


----------



## nvt

There appears to be a problem with the download page at GoogleCode:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/
The latest version listed
http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/kmttg_v0p7b.zip
will not download and I can find no other instance of this (this may be a problem wiht the google hosting?)


----------



## innocentfreak

I just tried it and it worked fine for me.


----------



## bkdtv

Is there a reason why wishlist folders aren't listed with the appropriate name? Kmttg just displays the folder using the title of the first (?) program within the wishlist folder.


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv said:


> Is there a reason why wishlist folders aren't listed with the appropriate name? Kmttg just displays the folder using the title of the first (?) program within the wishlist folder.


 Forgot all about wishlists - I only use them sparingly (mostly for NBA games) so during implementation/testing my TiVos did not have any wishlist groupings to think about. Currently the only grouping is by:
* suggestions
* title only (minus suggestions)
* HD channel

I'll have to look into how to identify wishlist recordings and group them by wishlist name. Note, I don't have series 2 TiVos to test with and I believe the wishlists for those units are quite different than series 3 right? For example they don't have advanced wishlists setup and don't have opportunity to name wishlists whatever they want right?
I don't know for wishlists if there are differences in Now Playing xml spit out by series 2 vs series 3 I guess is what I'm getting at (which is what I parse in kmttg).


----------



## bkdtv

moyekj said:


> Forgot all about wishlists - I only use them sparingly (mostly for NBA games) so during implementation/testing my TiVos did not have any wishlist groupings to think about. Currently the only grouping is by:
> * suggestions
> * title only (minus suggestions)
> * HD channel
> 
> I'll have to look into how to identify wishlist recordings and group them by wishlist name. Note, I don't have series 2 TiVos to test with and I believe the wishlists for those units are quite different than series 3 right? For example they don't have advanced wishlists setup and don't have opportunity to name wishlists whatever they want right?


When you connect to the TiVo with a web browser, it displays the correct wishlist folder names.

Wishlists are the same on the standalone Series2. Some of the DirecTiVo units do not have it, but they don't support TTG anyway.


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv said:


> When you connect to the TiVo with a web browser, it displays the correct wishlist folder names.
> 
> Wishlists are the same on the standalone Series2. Some of the DirecTiVo units do not have it, but they don't support TTG anyway.


 Hmm. The XML dump with recursion enabled (what kmttg uses), using:
https://<ip>/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2FNowPlaying*&Recurse=Yes*
does not give any clues about any of the wishlist recordings unfortunately, so I don't see a way to recognize wishlist recordings based on that information.
In order to see the wishlist groupings one has to run the XML dump without the *&Recurse=Yes* which then requires further URLs to get information about each group of shows. So this looks to be much more difficult to deal with than I would have suspected and would involve a lot of changes and extra URL queries to get working. So my inclination for now is forget about trying to group wishlists...


----------



## spocko

I don't use wishlists a lot either, so I'm confused about the wishlist discussion. Are we talking about a top-level folder for all wishlist recordings:


NPL
|_ Wishlists
| |_ recording from Wishlist 1
| |_ recording from Wishlist 1
| |_ recording from Wishlist 2
| |_ recording from Wishlist 3
| |_ ...


Or just the ability to show recordings grouped per wishlist:


NPL
|_ Wishlist 1
| |_ recording 1
| |_ recording 2
| |_ ...
|_ Wishlist 2
| |_ recording 3
| |_ ...


Pardon my rudimentary attempts at a tree view. I don't think it is very useful to have a top level wishlist folder as in the first example. (Likewise I don't think the current top level HD folder is very interesting either.) On the other hand, I do think it is useful to have wishlist recordings grouped per wishlist, as shown in the 2nd example.

From the discussion here, I assume kmttg is doing something like the 2nd example, but is simply not using the same folder names (i.e. wishlist names) as shown in NPL on the Tivo?


----------



## moyekj

spocko said:


> From the discussion here, I assume kmttg is doing something like the 2nd example, but is simply not using the same folder names (i.e. wishlist names) as shown in NPL on the Tivo?


 Yes it is the 2nd example/tree view you give that is desired but as I mentioned above obtaining the information on folder structures would mean a fundamental change for kmttg in Now Playing List information parsing as well as multiple TiVo queries which would slow things down quite a bit and so I don't think merits the effort.

I also noticed that once you change a ARWL to no longer auto-record then TiVo folder display switches to group things by title again instead of by wishlist name which is a little odd. For my usual simple ARWL usage pretty much things are based mostly on titles anyway so they group the same way whether auto-record is set or not.


----------



## bkdtv

spocko said:


> From the discussion here, I assume kmttg is doing something like the 2nd example, but is simply not using the same folder names (i.e. wishlist names) as shown in NPL on the Tivo?


Kmttg doesn't support wishlist grouping at all. As far as kmttg is concerned, all wishlist programs were recorded with season passes.

I use wishlists for most movies and sporting events (with a separate wishlist for every pro and college sports team) so the NPL listing becomes quite cluttered without this grouping.


----------



## orangeboy

I just installed and configured kmttg today (v0p7b). Neat app! I never was one to use Tivo-To-Go or Tivo-To-Come-Back, but figured I'd take the plunge and try this out. Only one problem: I'm getting digital artifacts after I transfer a file back to Tivo after decrypting and ad cutting. The decrypted file looks fine on the PC, as does the "_cut" file. I manually pulled the "_cut" file from my Tivo using PyTivo. I did queue up 5 shows, and transferred while kmttg was processing other jobs. Is it possible this is what caused the "interference"? I'm using wired ethernet.

Also, I just noticed that the last .tivo to be downloaded has slowed to a crawl. I just canceled the set of jobs associated with that download, and restarted. The throughput is MUCH better. 

Any suggestions for these problems I'm having? In the meantime, I'll let the last jobs complete and try to transfer when the PC is not as busy.


----------



## moyekj

orangeboy, yes if you are pulling shows from your TiVo while at the same time using pyTivo to return shows to your TiVo then that will slow things down considerably. I don't know why you see digital artifacting when playing back on TiVo and not on PC. However if you have VideoRedo you should really configure kmttg to use it since that will eliminate introduction of glitches and audio/video sync when cutting commercials out.


----------



## orangeboy

moyekj said:


> orangeboy, yes if you are pulling shows from your TiVo while at the same time using pyTivo to return shows to your TiVo then that will slow things down considerably. I don't know why you see digital artifacting when playing back on TiVo and not on PC. However if you have VideoRedo you should really configure kmttg to use it since that will eliminate introduction of glitches and audio/video sync when cutting commercials out.


Thanks - 
I actually am using VRD for cutting commercials, chosen based on the opinions given. The more I use this app, the more I like it! Thanks for this. I still need to view the other edited files after transferred to the Tivo to see if it was a one time situation or a regular occurrence.


----------



## orangeboy

Hmmm... It'd be nice to query the To Do list and/or Season Passes when setting up Auto Transfers, similar to the "Add Selected Titles" from the Now Playing List.


----------



## moyekj

orangeboy said:


> Hmmm... It'd be nice to query the To Do list and/or Season Passes when setting up Auto Transfers, similar to the "Add Selected Titles" from the Now Playing List.


 I looked into it a little bit when TiVo first released that capability for Series 3 Tivos, however the web site uses SSL encryption which makes it very difficult to decipher the communication needed to obtain the data. So unless/until someone deciphers that there is not much that can be done to get hold of the data needed.


----------



## innocentfreak

One thing I was thinking about is there any way KMTTG could flag or color code shows which are already set for auto transfer when looking at the NPL?


----------



## orangeboy

moyekj said:


> I looked into it a little bit when TiVo first released that capability for Series 3 Tivos, however the web site uses SSL encryption which makes it very difficult to decipher the communication needed to obtain the data. So unless/until someone deciphers that there is not much that can be done to get hold of the data needed.


Whoops! My bad. I was thinking that the TDL was available from the Tivo http server, similar to the NPL.


----------



## orangeboy

Ok, one more thing. I'm setting up Auto Transfers (type: title) using my Tivo.com's To Do List for ease of copy/paste. When scanning my NPL, it states the only show available is 20/20, but is too old. I can see Smallville that recorded tonight in my NPL, and in my Auto Transfer list. I was beating my head against the wall trying to figure out why Smallville was getting passed up. Then I realized that 20/20 was getting found because there isn't an upper/lower case for numbers. I changed "Smallville" to "smallville" and Auto Transfer found the program and began downloading as expected. The bubble help in kmttg states that keyword and titles are case insensitive. I'm not entirely convinced that's true!


----------



## ellinj

orangeboy said:


> Ok, one more thing. I'm setting up Auto Transfers (type: title) using my Tivo.com's To Do List for ease of copy/paste. When scanning my NPL, it states the only show available is 20/20, but is too old. I can see Smallville that recorded tonight in my NPL, and in my Auto Transfer list. I was beating my head against the wall trying to figure out why Smallville was getting passed up. Then I realized that 20/20 was getting found because there isn't an upper/lower case for numbers. I changed "Smallville" to "smallville" and Auto Transfer found the program and began downloading as expected. The bubble help in kmttg states that keyword and titles are case insensitive. I'm not entirely convinced that's true!


I took a quick look at the code. It appears that the autotransfer converts the titles from the NPL to lowercase and compares to what is in the transfer list. So the behavior you are seeing is correct you must type the show name in all lowercase.


----------



## moyekj

ellinj said:


> I took a quick look at the code. It appears that the autotransfer converts the titles from the NPL to lowercase and compares to what is in the transfer list. So the behavior you are seeing is correct you must type the show name in all lowercase.


 That's a bug that's fixed in next release - title is lowercased but the keyword is not. At some point keywords were supposed to be saved as lowercase only but instead of relying on that now I lowercase everything before comparing.


----------



## orangeboy

Thanks guys


----------



## ellinj

moyekj said:


> That's a bug that's fixed in next release - title is lowercased but the keyword is not. At some point keywords were supposed to be saved as lowercase only but instead of relying on that now I lowercase everything before comparing.


While we are in feature request mode, I'd love to be able to assign auto transfers to a particular tivo, I record some shows on both my tivohd and my series2. I'd like to tell it to always pull this particular program off of the tivhod. Maybe a drop down where you can select a particular tivo or all tivos.


----------



## ellinj

moyekj said:


> That's a bug that's fixed in next release - title is lowercased but the keyword is not. At some point keywords were supposed to be saved as lowercase only but instead of relying on that now I lowercase everything before comparing.


I haven't looked at your updated code, but why not do an .equalsIgnoreCase() on the title rather then converting both strings to lower case and doing a regex match.


----------



## orangeboy

Wow - what a difference an OS makes (I think). I was running kmttg and Tivo Desktop Plus on my Windows XP Media Center PC (dual core, 3GHz Pentium 4, w/512MB RAM). I installed both apps on Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition (dual core, 1.4GHz Pentium III, w/4GB RAM). It's like night and day. On the XP machine, EVERYTHING ground to a halt, to the point the PC speaker had to be invoked (Task Manager and Windows Explorer completely unresponsive) The funny thing was that the CPU didn't show very heavy use; maybe 17&#37;-23% utilization. Server 2003 acts like nothing is going on. I think I found a new home for kmttg...


----------



## AudioNutz

Sounds like you're sufferin' from "Lack-O-Mac"...


----------



## spocko

orangeboy said:


> Wow - what a difference an OS makes (I think). I was running kmttg and Tivo Desktop Plus on my Windows XP Media Center PC (dual core, 3GHz Pentium 4, w/512MB RAM). I installed both apps on Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition (dual core, 1.4GHz Pentium III, w/4GB RAM).


Umm, there is no such thing at a dual core Pentium III or dual core Pentium 4. Regardless though, I don't think the performance issue you saw was related to the OS. I run Tivo Desktop and kmttg under Win XP on a 2GHz single core Athlon XP, and both work fine on that machine.


----------



## moyekj

512MB RAM vs 4GB RAM seems like the obvious difference to me...


----------



## orangeboy

Well, I'm feeling foolish. I guess I got 2 single core processors. I figured the OS had something to do with it, dealing better with the filesystem. I guess the RAM seems obvious now, with a lot less swapping happening.


----------



## h00ligan

Is there currently a way to only transfer and decode certain information. I have, on occasion, to extract part of a newscast... it's a bummer right now to transfer 30-60 mins of HD video just to edit out 3 mins from the first 6... maybe the functionality is there, but i don't see it.. Cheers for the hard work!


----------



## moyekj

h00ligan said:


> Is there currently a way to only transfer and decode certain information. I have, on occasion, to extract part of a newscast... it's a bummer right now to transfer 30-60 mins of HD video just to edit out 3 mins from the first 6... maybe the functionality is there, but i don't see it.. Cheers for the hard work!


 There is no way to intentionally download just part of a program AFAIK. However you can employ a couple of tricks:
* If it's the start of a program that you want, wait until percent download is enough to cover what you want and then cancel download job in kmttg. The other jobs after download will run and complete. The decode job will spit out an error but resulting mpeg is still fine.
* If you have have 2 Series 3 units then you can use MRV to partially transfer the section of video you want. Watch to starting point on original unit, then MRV transfer from resume point and cancel transfer at end point such that you get the clip you want on MRV destination TiVo and then transfer that clip via kmttg.


----------



## cburbs

OK I updated to kmttg v0p7b and now the only thing not working is the push. I get custom job completed: 00:00:00 exit code: 0....but nothing pushes.

If I go to my video share and manually push that file it works.


----------



## moyekj

cburbs said:


> OK I updated to kmttg v0p7b and now the only thing not working is the push. I get custom job completed: 00:00:00 exit code: 0....but nothing pushes.
> 
> If I go to my video share and manually push that file it works.


 You have to look at pyTivo console to see why push is not working. Exit code of 0 means executing the push.py python script is succeeding, but something on the pyTivo side is going wrong. I would guess it's likely a video share related issue. You have to have a video share setup in pyTivo matching where kmttg deposits the video file and also matching the name in the push.py script as detailed in the Wiki page.


----------



## orangeboy

moyekj said:


> You have to look at pyTivo console to see why push is not working. Exit code of 0 means executing the push.py python script is succeeding, but something on the pyTivo side is going wrong. I would guess it's likely a video share related issue. You have to have a video share setup in pyTivo matching where kmttg deposits the video file and also matching the name in the push.py script as detailed in the Wiki page.


Should the command generated by kmttg be able to execute from a Windows Command Prompt? I'm having the same trouble with push, checked and rechecked pyTivo's settings. I resolved one issue by replacing [mpegfile_cut] with just [mpegfile] in kmttg. Although thinking [mpegfile_cut] would be the appropriate choice since the set just prior to custom is Ad Cut, this argument appended an additional "_cut" to the filename. I'm using the name kmttg in pyTivo, which does point to the same directory specified in kmttg's .mpeg Cut Dir.


----------



## Dan S

Hi there everyone, I am hoping someone might be able to shed some light on an issue I am having with kttmg. Thanks to the author, by the way, for such a wonderful program!

I have a large archive of hi-def .tivo files that I have transferred to my vista machine using Tivo Desktop. They all play on the computer fine when I open the transferred .tivo file and it plays through Windows Media Player.

Recently I bought a Western Digital "WDTV" to use sometimes in my condo building's theater room, this box is capable of playing 1080i mpeg files.

I installed kttmg, installed it, and proceeded to use only the "decrypt" function to convert the .tivo file to an unprotected, standard .mpeg 2 file, with no extra encoding. The process seemed to work and went very quickly, just 2-3 minutes.

However, while the resulting .mpg video file looks identical to the original file (as it should), the new file has sound issues not present in the original .tivo file, specifically:

-When I play back the new .mpg file in Windows Media Player or VLC, there are are frequent sound dropouts

-When I try to play the .mpeg file on the WDTV box, the soundtrack is completely silent (the video looks fine)

Anyone have any idea what could be causing this? I tried converting two different movies and the problem occurred on both. 

Thanks!


----------



## sirfergy

Is there a way to not auto-transfer a series if the episode title is empty? I currently have my filename format as this:
[mainTitle][/]["" EpisodeNumber " - "][episodeTitle]

So show's that don't have a title end up just being ".TiVo" in the folder of the series.


----------



## cburbs

moyekj said:


> You have to look at pyTivo console to see why push is not working. Exit code of 0 means executing the push.py python script is succeeding, but something on the pyTivo side is going wrong. I would guess it's likely a video share related issue. You have to have a video share setup in pyTivo matching where kmttg deposits the video file and also matching the name in the push.py script as detailed in the Wiki page.


I had to put that code back in the push.py file that you had me change --

file = urllib2.quote(os.path.basename(sys.argv[1]))


----------



## sirfergy

Is there a way to add a new keyword for file naming? I'd love to be able to add something like "HD" to prevent the non-HD version of a show overwriting the HD version for autotransfers.


----------



## cburbs

OK I can't seem to get this the following to work.

I would like to take my two CSI shows which show up on my tivo in the same folder as
CSI\CSI: Crime Investigation - Ghost Town
CSI\CIS: Crime-Investigation - Working Stiffs

Cut the commercials and send them back and be under one folder. They seem to show up as seperate items.


----------



## moyekj

sirfergy said:


> Is there a way to add a new keyword for file naming? I'd love to be able to add something like "HD" to prevent the non-HD version of a show overwriting the HD version for autotransfers.


 You can always use the already available [channel] or [channelNum] keywords to prevent something like that.


----------



## moyekj

cburbs said:


> OK I can't seem to get this the following to work.
> 
> I would like to take my two CSI shows which show up on my tivo in the same folder as
> CSI\CSI: Crime Investigation - Ghost Town
> CSI\CIS: Crime-Investigation - Working Stiffs
> 
> Cut the commercials and send them back and be under one folder. They seem to show up as seperate items.


 Ask what the grouping rules are in the pyTivo forum. wmcbrine can tell you exactly how the grouping works for pushes. I think if both shows have same seriesId in metadata files they should end up grouped in 1 folder following a pyTivo push.
NOTE: Currently kmttg metadata generator has a bug where a show without episode number ends up as episodeNumber without a value in metadata file which screws up pyTivo metadata parser. So you should check your metadata files and remove such lines if you see them. (That bug is fixed in the now soon to be released next version of kmttg).


----------



## sirfergy

moyekj said:


> You can always use the already available [channel] or [channelNum] keywords to prevent something like that.


That is what I did, but I'd rather just get HD in the title.


----------



## moyekj

sirfergy said:


> Is there a way to not auto-transfer a series if the episode title is empty? I currently have my filename format as this:
> [mainTitle][/]["" EpisodeNumber " - "][episodeTitle]
> 
> So show's that don't have a title end up just being ".TiVo" in the folder of the series.


 For next release kmttg will now check to see if the base file name built from File Naming template is empty and will not proceed to process such cases (and spits out an error indicating why).


----------



## DougSW

Dan S said:


> Hi there everyone, I am hoping someone might be able to shed some light on an issue I am having with kttmg. Thanks to the author, by the way, for such a wonderful program!
> 
> I have a large archive of hi-def .tivo files that I have transferred to my vista machine using Tivo Desktop. They all play on the computer fine when I open the transferred .tivo file and it plays through Windows Media Player.
> 
> Recently I bought a Western Digital "WDTV" to use sometimes in my condo building's theater room, this box is capable of playing 1080i mpeg files.
> 
> I installed kttmg, installed it, and proceeded to use only the "decrypt" function to convert the .tivo file to an unprotected, standard .mpeg 2 file, with no extra encoding. The process seemed to work and went very quickly, just 2-3 minutes.
> 
> However, while the resulting .mpg video file looks identical to the original file (as it should), the new file has sound issues not present in the original .tivo file, specifically:
> 
> -When I play back the new .mpg file in Windows Media Player or VLC, there are are frequent sound dropouts
> 
> -When I try to play the .mpeg file on the WDTV box, the soundtrack is completely silent (the video looks fine)
> 
> Anyone have any idea what could be causing this? I tried converting two different movies and the problem occurred on both.
> 
> Thanks!


Dan S,

I'm having the same issue with my WDTV, I haven't tried anything else for playback yet. I can decode SD programs fine but the HD programs off my TivoHD have no audio. I wonder if there is some setting we need to change in kmttg. I just installed it and clicked the decode box.

Nonetheless, thank you for all your work on kmttg moyekj.

Doug


----------



## moyekj

Dan S said:


> Hi there everyone, I am hoping someone might be able to shed some light on an issue I am having with kttmg. Thanks to the author, by the way, for such a wonderful program!
> 
> I have a large archive of hi-def .tivo files that I have transferred to my vista machine using Tivo Desktop. They all play on the computer fine when I open the transferred .tivo file and it plays through Windows Media Player.
> 
> Recently I bought a Western Digital "WDTV" to use sometimes in my condo building's theater room, this box is capable of playing 1080i mpeg files.
> 
> I installed kttmg, installed it, and proceeded to use only the "decrypt" function to convert the .tivo file to an unprotected, standard .mpeg 2 file, with no extra encoding. The process seemed to work and went very quickly, just 2-3 minutes.
> 
> However, while the resulting .mpg video file looks identical to the original file (as it should), the new file has sound issues not present in the original .tivo file, specifically:
> 
> -When I play back the new .mpg file in Windows Media Player or VLC, there are are frequent sound dropouts
> 
> -When I try to play the .mpeg file on the WDTV box, the soundtrack is completely silent (the video looks fine)
> 
> Anyone have any idea what could be causing this? I tried converting two different movies and the problem occurred on both.
> 
> Thanks!


The decoding step which uses *tivodecode* does nothing to affect quality/encoding of the recording and there are no settings to tweak. It simply strips out metadata and encryption (which is why it runs so fast). You can verify that by using pyTivo (or TiVo Desktop) to transfer the decrypted mpeg back to your TiVo - it should look and sound same as original recording when playing back on your TiVo. If that's not the case then that would certainly point to something wrong with decryption process which would be news to me as I have never experienced that myself.

When you play back mpeg on your computer check Job Monitor to see if you are stressing the system in any way.

Don't know anything about WDTV so can't help you there...


----------



## cburbs

Ok so now I have another question - 

I tried doing adcuts on 3 different shows -

CSI: NY - created a 2 minute clip of the show w/no ads
CSI - only creates a 50mg file
Til Death - 1/2 hour show and worked fine with no ads.

I tried the CSI 3 times and each time it does the same thing.

I am using comskip and comcut.

>> Running comcut on F:\kmmtg\Tivo\CSI NY - LAT 40 Degrees 47 Minutes N_Long 73 Degrees 58 Minutes W Oct 07.mpg ...
C:\tivo\mencoder\mencoder.exe "F:\kmmtg\Tivo\CSI NY - LAT 40 Degrees 47 Minutes N_Long 73 Degrees 58 Minutes W Oct 07.mpg" -edl "F:\kmmtg\Tivo\CSI NY - LAT 40 Degrees 47 Minutes N_Long 73 Degrees 58 Minutes W Oct 07.edl" -oac copy -ovc copy -of mpeg -vf harddup -o "F:\kmmtg\Tivo AdCut\CSI NY - LAT 40 Degrees 47 Minutes N_Long 73 Degrees 58 Minutes W Oct 07_cut.mpg" 
comcut failed (exit code: -1073741819 ) - check command: C:\tivo\mencoder\mencoder.exe "F:\kmmtg\Tivo\CSI NY - LAT 40 Degrees 47 Minutes N_Long 73 Degrees 58 Minutes W Oct 07.mpg" -edl "F:\kmmtg\Tivo\CSI NY - LAT 40 Degrees 47 Minutes N_Long 73 Degrees 58 Minutes W Oct 07.edl" -oac copy -ovc copy -of mpeg -vf harddup -o "F:\kmmtg\Tivo AdCut\CSI NY - LAT 40 Degrees 47 Minutes N_Long 73 Degrees 58 Minutes W Oct 07_cut.mpg" 


ERROR: scr 390.416, dts 0.000, pts 380.748

continious Error: 

Skipping frame!

Skipping frame!

Skipping frame!

Skipping frame!

Skipping frame!

Skipping frame!
Couldn't realloc frame buffer(idx), abort


PARSE_MPEG12: add_frames(81983) failed, exit


----------



## moyekj

New version just released with a lot of changes/enhancements and some fixes. Note that the magnitude of changes probably merits a major version bump but I'm releasing as v0p7c anyway.

See release_notes wiki entry for all the details.

Thanks for those that gave some great suggestions and helped out a lot with testing of these new features and enhancements. Hopefully nothing major is broken with all these changes...


----------



## spocko

Dan S said:


> However, while the resulting .mpg video file looks identical to the original file (as it should), the new file has sound issues not present in the original .tivo file, specifically:
> 
> -When I play back the new .mpg file in Windows Media Player or VLC, there are are frequent sound dropouts
> 
> -When I try to play the .mpeg file on the WDTV box, the soundtrack is completely silent (the video looks fine)


On your PC, the difference is probably due to different codecs being used for .MPG files than for .TIVO files. In your case, it appears that the audio codec being used for .TIVO files is doing a better job than the one being used for .MPG files.

To manage the codecs used for .TIVO files, see here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=395047

Managing the codecs used for MPG files in WMP is more complicated. You can use Graphedit to see what codecs will be used.
Read about it here:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dd390950(VS.85).aspx
Google it to find a download.
You can use Directshow Filter Manager to manage which codecs get used.
http://www.softella.com/dsfm/index.en.htm

VLC supplies it's own codecs, so there there is nothing to configure with it.


----------



## orangeboy

moyekj said:


> New version just released with a lot of changes/enhancements and some fixes. Note that the magnitude of changes probably merits a major version bump but I'm releasing as v0p7c anyway...


Thanks!


----------



## cburbs

I am getting the following errors when trying to zip over the current files - I don't have it running at all. 

! C:\Documents and Settings\xx\Desktop\kmttg_v0p7c.zip: Cannot create kmttg.jar
! The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process.

! C:\Documents and Settings\xx\Desktop\kmttg_v0p7c.zip: Cannot create service\win32\bin\lib\wrapper.dll
! Access is denied.

! C:\Documents and Settings\xx\Desktop\kmttg_v0p7c.zip: Cannot create service\win32\bin\lib\wrapper.jar
! The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process.

! C:\Documents and Settings\xx\Desktop\kmttg_v0p7c.zip: Cannot create service\win32\bin\wrapper.exe
! Access is denied.


----------



## moyekj

cburbs said:


> I am getting the following errors when trying to zip over the current files - I don't have it running at all.
> 
> ! C:\Documents and Settings\xx\Desktop\kmttg_v0p7c.zip: Cannot create kmttg.jar
> ! The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process.
> 
> ! C:\Documents and Settings\xx\Desktop\kmttg_v0p7c.zip: Cannot create service\win32\bin\lib\wrapper.dll
> ! Access is denied.
> 
> ! C:\Documents and Settings\xx\Desktop\kmttg_v0p7c.zip: Cannot create service\win32\bin\lib\wrapper.jar
> ! The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process.
> 
> ! C:\Documents and Settings\xx\Desktop\kmttg_v0p7c.zip: Cannot create service\win32\bin\wrapper.exe
> ! Access is denied.


 You probably have kmttg service still running, so you need to shut it down and then unzip over current installation. Alternatively you can unzip to a new location and copy over config.ini & auto.ini from your previous installation to preserve settings.


----------



## cburbs

So if I have a 1tb drive in my Tivo should the pie graph show that?


----------



## cburbs

moyekj said:


> You probably have kmttg service still running, so you need to shut it down and then unzip over current installation. Alternatively you can unzip to a new location and copy over config.ini & auto.ini from your previous installation to preserve settings.


Yep - that fixed it silly me.


----------



## spocko

cburbs said:


> So if I have a 1tb drive in my Tivo should the pie graph show that?


kmttg doesn't know how much disk space you have, you have to manually enter the "Total Disk Space" value at the top of the Disk Usage window. That number should be the amount of usable disk space that you have, i.e. the amount of space used when your drive is completely full.

I have a 1TB WD drive in my Tivo HD. The system info screen on the Tivo reports 157 HD hours of capacity. My total usable disk space is about 915 GB.


----------



## moyekj

cburbs said:


> Ok so now I have another question -
> 
> I tried doing adcuts on 3 different shows -
> 
> CSI: NY - created a 2 minute clip of the show w/no ads
> CSI - only creates a 50mg file
> Til Death - 1/2 hour show and worked fine with no ads.
> 
> I tried the CSI 3 times and each time it does the same thing.
> 
> I am using comskip and comcut.
> 
> >> Running comcut on F:\kmmtg\Tivo\CSI NY - LAT 40 Degrees 47 Minutes N_Long 73 Degrees 58 Minutes W Oct 07.mpg ...
> C:\tivo\mencoder\mencoder.exe "F:\kmmtg\Tivo\CSI NY - LAT 40 Degrees 47 Minutes N_Long 73 Degrees 58 Minutes W Oct 07.mpg" -edl "F:\kmmtg\Tivo\CSI NY - LAT 40 Degrees 47 Minutes N_Long 73 Degrees 58 Minutes W Oct 07.edl" -oac copy -ovc copy -of mpeg -vf harddup -o "F:\kmmtg\Tivo AdCut\CSI NY - LAT 40 Degrees 47 Minutes N_Long 73 Degrees 58 Minutes W Oct 07_cut.mpg"
> comcut failed (exit code: -1073741819 ) - check command: C:\tivo\mencoder\mencoder.exe "F:\kmmtg\Tivo\CSI NY - LAT 40 Degrees 47 Minutes N_Long 73 Degrees 58 Minutes W Oct 07.mpg" -edl "F:\kmmtg\Tivo\CSI NY - LAT 40 Degrees 47 Minutes N_Long 73 Degrees 58 Minutes W Oct 07.edl" -oac copy -ovc copy -of mpeg -vf harddup -o "F:\kmmtg\Tivo AdCut\CSI NY - LAT 40 Degrees 47 Minutes N_Long 73 Degrees 58 Minutes W Oct 07_cut.mpg"
> 
> ERROR: scr 390.416, dts 0.000, pts 380.748
> 
> continious Error:
> 
> Skipping frame!
> 
> Skipping frame!
> 
> Skipping frame!
> 
> Skipping frame!
> 
> Skipping frame!
> 
> Skipping frame!
> Couldn't realloc frame buffer(idx), abort
> 
> PARSE_MPEG12: add_frames(81983) failed, exit


So from error posted obviously comcut step which is using mencoder to cut out commercials is failing. If you are doing any kind of commercial cutting and your source files are from Series 3 Tivo recordings (i.e. digital cable recordings which often have encoding glitches) it is pretty much a requirement to use kmttg with VideoRedo to run Quick Stream fix to clean up any glitches in the source. Also VideoRedo will do a much better job cutting out the commercials compared to mencoder.


----------



## jmemmott

DougSW said:


> Dan S,
> 
> I'm having the same issue with my WDTV, I haven't tried anything else for playback yet. I can decode SD programs fine but the HD programs off my TivoHD have no audio. I wonder if there is some setting we need to change in kmttg. I just installed it and clicked the decode box.
> 
> Nonetheless, thank you for all your work on kmttg moyekj.
> 
> Doug


If you have VideoReDo and have not done so, try running your video through QSF before copying it to your WDTV.

The Tivo just copies the broadcast stream for HD and digital broadcasts. This starts at an arbitrary point when the recording starts and may jump through a mix of rates and resolutions if commercials and local station announcements are present. At times this appears to disrupt the audio initialization process in the WDTV. So far QSF has been able to clean up the streams and allow the WDTV to initialize and play the audio with all the programs that initially fail for me.


----------



## bkdtv

The new version looks great.


----------



## cburbs

moyekj said:


> So from error posted obviously comcut step which is using mencoder to cut out commercials is failing. If you are doing any kind of commercial cutting and your source files are from Series 3 Tivo recordings (i.e. digital cable recordings which often have encoding glitches) it is pretty much a requirement to use kmttg with VideoRedo to run Quick Stream fix to clean up any glitches in the source. Also VideoRedo will do a much better job cutting out the commercials compared to mencoder.


All my stuff is OTA HD. I will try out VideoRedo and see how it works.


----------



## DougSW

jmemmott,
Thanks for the tip, I've been doing this on a Mac only so far. I'll test the trial VideoReDo on our PC and see what happens.
Doug


----------



## ellinj

moyekj said:


> You can always use the already available [channel] or [channelNum] keywords to prevent something like that.


Maybe I missed it in reading the docs. but is there someway to use keywords to limit auto transfers. So I can use channelNum to make sure I get only the episodes in hd?


----------



## moyekj

ellinj said:


> Maybe I missed it in reading the docs. but is there someway to use keywords to limit auto transfers. So I can use channelNum to make sure I get only the episodes in hd?


 No. Currently only text contained in title, episode title & description are matched to the auto transfer keywords and there are no special keywords looked at for further filtering the auto matching.


----------



## dbtom

dbtom said:


> Can anyone recommend a good profile to use for the Zune HD? The native resolution for the Zune HD is 480x272. I tried editing the Zune profile and changing the resolution to this and it did not work. Same with the iPod profiles. The iPod settings work unadjusted, but their aspect ratios are different.
> 
> Right now I am using the Xbox setting and then have the Zune PC software transcode from the Xbox profile to the lower Zune resolution. This works, but it involves 2 transcodes and is not very efficient.


FYI, here is some code that I found worked well for the Zune HD:

# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
mpeg4 container, 480x272, mp4 video, aac audio

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>

FFMPEG -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -f mp4 -vcodec mpeg4 -b 1000k -r 23.976 -s 480x272 -acodec libfaac -ab 128k -ar 48000 -ac 2 OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
mp4


----------



## moyekj

dbtom said:


> FYI, here is some code that I found worked well for the Zune HD:
> 
> # Description (single line, keep short)
> <description>
> mpeg4 container, 480x272, mp4 video, aac audio
> 
> # Encode command or script (single line)
> # Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
> <command>
> 
> FFMPEG -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -f mp4 -vcodec mpeg4 -b 1000k -r 23.976 -s 480x272 -acodec libfaac -ab 128k -ar 48000 -ac 2 OUTPUT
> 
> # Encoded output file extension
> <extension>
> mp4


OK thanks. I'll add it as a new 'ff_zune_hd' profile.


----------



## bkdtv

Screenshots of the newest version, for those that haven't tried it yet...



















If you don't like folders, you can still display without folders as before.


----------



## bkdtv

As a potential improvement for the next release, you might ask the user to input the capacity (in HD hours) reported on the System Information screen. You could then translate that into usable GBs. I think that would provide a more accurate capacity estimate for most users.

For example, if a "157 HD hour" TiVo provides usable capacity of 920 GiB, then that translates to 5.86 GiB capacity per reported HD hour.


----------



## moyekj

It looks like there is some interest in having files processed by kmttg automatically pushed back to TiVos using pyTivo. Previously I gave a sample solution of setting up a kmttg "custom" job and using a push.py script as described in pyTivo_push Wiki page.

In search for a potentially better way of doing things I am exploring an auto push type capability with pyTivo similar to what is available with Tivo Desktop. See pyTivo thread for details:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7556199#post7556199
Obviously nothing formal at this point but hopefully can lead to something more robust.


----------



## cweb

I am using this latest version with file naming set to "[mainTitle][/][mainTitle] ["Ep" EpisodeNumber] [year]-[monthNum]-[mday] [episodeTitle]" (no quotes). kmttg creates the folder, but puts the encoded file in the base level. not in the folder. Is there something wrong with my syntax?


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> It looks like there is some interest in having files processed by kmttg automatically pushed back to TiVos using pyTivo.


As long as I can choose the 'cut'.mpg file, instead of the 'encoded' mp4 file.


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> I am using this latest version with file naming set to "[mainTitle][/][mainTitle] ["Ep" EpisodeNumber] [year]-[monthNum]-[mday] [episodeTitle]" (no quotes). kmttg creates the folder, but puts the encoded file in the base level. not in the folder. Is there something wrong with my syntax?


 I just copied that setting from your post and tried it out and it worked for me. I enabled decrypt & encode and got the following 3 files (my .TiVo and .mpg dir are C:\home\dvd and my encode dir is C:\home\dvd\watch):
C:\home\dvd\Rescue Me\Rescue Me Ep518 2009-08-09 Carrot Three-Minute Replay.TiVo
C:\home\dvd\Rescue Me\Rescue Me Ep518 2009-08-09 Carrot Three-Minute Replay.mpg
C:\home\dvd\watch\Rescue Me\Rescue Me Ep518 2009-08-09 Carrot Three-Minute Replay.mp4


----------



## camnito

Hi,

I just downloaded the latest version of KMTTG, and the improvements are awesome -- I was using version .6 for a long time.

I did run into the following issue with VRD though:

>> Running qsfix on E:\TiVoDecoded\South Park - The Ungroundable.mpg ...
C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD7730295940739877420.vbs "E:\TiVoDecoded\South Park - The Ungroundable.mpg" "E:\TiVoDecoded\South Park - The Ungroundable.mpg.qsfix" /t1 /d /q /na 
qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD7730295940739877420.vbs "E:\TiVoDecoded\South Park - The Ungroundable.mpg" "E:\TiVoDecoded\South Park - The Ungroundable.mpg.qsfix" /t1 /d /q /na 
C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD7730295940739877420.vbs(120, 1) Microsoft VBScript runtime error: Object doesn't support this property or method: 'VideoReDo.SetFilterDimensions'

I verified that I have the latest version of VRD, and I'm guessing that this is somehow related to me checking the "Enable VideoRedo QS Fix video dimension filter" box.

Your help will be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Cam


----------



## ellinj

there are two tasks in the codebase metadata and metadatativo, what is the difference?


----------



## moyekj

ellinj said:


> there are two tasks in the codebase metadata and metadatativo, what is the difference?


 One processes information from a show originating from a TiVo, the other processes information starting from a .TiVo file in FILES mode (where there is less extended information available).


----------



## moyekj

camnito said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just downloaded the latest version of KMTTG, and the improvements are awesome -- I was using version .6 for a long time.
> 
> I did run into the following issue with VRD though:
> 
> >> Running qsfix on E:\TiVoDecoded\South Park - The Ungroundable.mpg ...
> C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD7730295940739877420.vbs "E:\TiVoDecoded\South Park - The Ungroundable.mpg" "E:\TiVoDecoded\South Park - The Ungroundable.mpg.qsfix" /t1 /d /q /na
> qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD7730295940739877420.vbs "E:\TiVoDecoded\South Park - The Ungroundable.mpg" "E:\TiVoDecoded\South Park - The Ungroundable.mpg.qsfix" /t1 /d /q /na
> C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD7730295940739877420.vbs(120, 1) Microsoft VBScript runtime error: Object doesn't support this property or method: 'VideoReDo.SetFilterDimensions'
> 
> I verified that I have the latest version of VRD, and I'm guessing that this is somehow related to me checking the "Enable VideoRedo QS Fix video dimension filter" box.
> 
> Your help will be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Cam


 2 possibilities:
1. Have you brought up the VRD GUI at least once (and registered it) before running via kmttg? If not that may explain the problem.
2. The video dimension filter I only had opportunity to test with VideoRedo Plus (what I have), so could be for VideoRedo TV Suite or older versions the setup is different. Which version of VRD do you have? If this is the problem then simply uncheck the video filter option for now to get things working.


----------



## camnito

moyekj said:


> 2 possibilities:
> 1. Have you brought up the VRD GUI at least once (and registered it) before running via kmttg? If not that may explain the problem.
> 2. The video dimension filter I only had opportunity to test with VideoRedo Plus (what I have), so could be for VideoRedo TV Suite or older versions the setup is different. Which version of VRD do you have? If this is the problem then simply uncheck the video filter option for now to get things working.


Moyekj,

Thanks for the quick reply.

I have been using VideoReDo Plus for quite some time and registered it months ago. I do open it manually and go through the "check for update" process prior to KMTTG tasks. The version of VRD+ is 2.5.6.512 (Oct 23, 2008), which according to the auto check process and the VRD Web site is the most current.

By the way, the issue I reported was happening with every single file that I was processing, and not just the one I show in the log.

Thanks,

Cam


----------



## moyekj

camnito said:


> Moyekj,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> I have been using VideoReDo Plus for quite some time and registered it months ago. I do open it manually and go through the "check for update" process prior to KMTTG tasks. The version of VRD+ is 2.5.6.512 (Oct 23, 2008), which according to the auto check process and the VRD Web site is the most current.
> 
> By the way, the issue I reported was happening with every single file that I was processing, and not just the one I show in the log.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Cam


Interesting. Perhaps the video filter within vbs script is a feature only available in newer versions of VideoRedo plus. The version I am using is a beta version (which is fully functional):
http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showthread.php?t=6972
(Those beta versions of VideoRedo plus are designed to bring VideoRedo plus more up to date with VideoRedo TVSuite code base, minus the DVD functions).
Perhaps you can install the beta version in a separate location than your current installation and give that one a shot? (Obviously you would have to change kmttg config to point to wherever you install it).


----------



## skaggs

Hi there. Longtime TiVo owner who has become very frustrated with TiVo Desktop, so I downloaded the kmttg program.

Even though I believe I have followed all the setup instructions, I can't seem to get it to work. Here's the error message(s) I received:


> The Penguins of Madagascar - I Was a Penguin Zombie; Sting Operation
> Recorded Sat 10/24/2009 10:29 AM on 33=NIK, Duration = 30 mins
> The penguins mistakenly believe that Skipper is a zombie; the penguins must find a way to get rid of a hive of hornets at the zoo entrance.
> OVERWRITING EXISTING FILE: C:\Users\Mark\Documents\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7c\The Penguins of Madagascar - I Was a Penguin Zombie Sting Operation (10_24_2009).TiVo
> >> DOWNLOADING C:\Users\Mark\Documents\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7c\The Penguins of Madagascar - I Was a Penguin Zombie Sting Operation (10_24_2009).TiVo ...
> C:\Users\Mark\Documents\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7c\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie9097540389810136840.tmp --url http://192.168.15.100:80/download/The Penguins of Madagascar.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=3798281 --output "C:\Users\Mark\Documents\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7c\The Penguins of Madagascar - I Was a Penguin Zombie Sting Operation (10_24_2009).TiVo"
> C:\Users\Mark\Documents\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7c\The Penguins of Madagascar - I Was a Penguin Zombie Sting Operation (10_24_2009).TiVosize=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:08 (0.00 Mbps)
> 
> *Server Busy*
> 
> Download failed to file: C:\Users\Mark\Documents\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7c\The Penguins of Madagascar - I Was a Penguin Zombie Sting Operation (10_24_2009).TiVo
> Exit code: 0
> % Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
> Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed
> 
> 0 31 0 31 0 0 106 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 106
> 0 31 0 31 0 0 106 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
> 0 51 0 51 0 0 123 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 123
> Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 1 seconds. 3 retries
> Warning: left.
> Throwing away 51 bytes
> 
> 0 51 0 51 0 0 342 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 342
> 0 51 0 51 0 0 342 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
> Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 2 seconds. 2 retries
> Warning: left.
> Throwing away 51 bytes
> 
> 0 51 0 51 0 0 414 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 414
> 0 51 0 51 0 0 414 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
> Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 4 seconds. 1 retries
> Warning: left.
> Throwing away 51 bytes
> 
> 0 51 0 51 0 0 389 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 389
> 0 51 0 51 0 0 389 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
> OVERWRITING EXISTING FILE: C:\Users\Mark\Documents\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7c\The Penguins of Madagascar - I Was a Penguin Zombie Sting Operation (10_24_2009).mpg
> >> DECRYPTING C:\Users\Mark\Documents\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7c\The Penguins of Madagascar - I Was a Penguin Zombie Sting Operation (10_24_2009).TiVo ...
> C:\Users\Mark\Documents\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7c\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "C:\Users\Mark\Documents\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7c\The Penguins of Madagascar - I Was a Penguin Zombie Sting Operation (10_24_2009).mpg" "C:\Users\Mark\Documents\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7c\The Penguins of Madagascar - I Was a Penguin Zombie Sting Operation (10_24_2009).TiVo"
> tivodecode failed (exit code: 9 ) - check command: C:\Users\Mark\Documents\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7c\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "C:\Users\Mark\Documents\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7c\The Penguins of Madagascar - I Was a Penguin Zombie Sting Operation (10_24_2009).mpg" "C:\Users\Mark\Documents\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7c\The Penguins of Madagascar - I Was a Penguin Zombie Sting Operation (10_24_2009).TiVo"
> read chunk data: No error
> seek: No error
> Encryption by QUALCOMM
> 
> >> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'ff_ipod_high_res' TO FILE C:\Users\Mark\Documents\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7c\The Penguins of Madagascar - I Was a Penguin Zombie Sting Operation (10_24_2009).mp4 ...
> C:\Users\Mark\Documents\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7c\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -y -i "C:\Users\Mark\Documents\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7c\The Penguins of Madagascar - I Was a Penguin Zombie Sting Operation (10_24_2009).mpg" -threads 4 -vcodec libxvid -maxrate 2000k -qmin 3 -qmax 5 -bufsize 5096k -g 300 -acodec libfaac -s 640x480 -ab 128 -b 1500k -f mp4 "C:\Users\Mark\Documents\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7c\The Penguins of Madagascar - I Was a Penguin Zombie Sting Operation (10_24_2009).mp4"
> encoding failed (exit code: 1 ) - check command: C:\Users\Mark\Documents\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7c\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -y -i "C:\Users\Mark\Documents\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7c\The Penguins of Madagascar - I Was a Penguin Zombie Sting Operation (10_24_2009).mpg" -threads 4 -vcodec libxvid -maxrate 2000k -qmin 3 -qmax 5 -bufsize 5096k -g 300 -acodec libfaac -s 640x480 -ab 128 -b 1500k -f mp4 "C:\Users\Mark\Documents\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7c\The Penguins of Madagascar - I Was a Penguin Zombie Sting Operation (10_24_2009).mp4"
> FFmpeg version 0.5, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
> configuration: --enable-memalign-hack --enable-postproc --enable-swscale --enable-gpl --enable-libfaac --enable-libfaad --enable-libgsm --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libvorbis --enable-libtheora --enable-libxvid --enable-libx264 --disable-ffserver --disable-ffplay --enable-avisynth --enable-libdirac --enable-libschroedinger --enable-avfilter --enable-avfilter-lavf --enable-pthreads --enable-libspeex --enable-libopenjpeg --enable-small --disable-decoder=aac --extra-cflags=-mtune=generic -fno-common -I/usr/local/include --extra-ldflags=-L/usr/local/lib
> libavutil 49.15. 0 / 49.15. 0
> libavcodec 52.20. 0 / 52.20. 0
> libavformat 52.31. 0 / 52.31. 0
> libavdevice 52. 1. 0 / 52. 1. 0
> libavfilter 0. 4. 0 / 0. 4. 0
> libswscale 0. 7. 1 / 0. 7. 1
> libpostproc 51. 2. 0 / 51. 2. 0
> built on Mar 13 2009 23:50:16, gcc: 4.3.3
> C:\Users\Mark\Documents\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7c\The Penguins of Madagascar - I Was a Penguin Zombie Sting Operation (10_24_2009).mpg: Unknown format


This particular TiVo is a Series2 and my PC is Windows Vista 64 bit, if that matters. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

skaggs, the problem is your TiVo is returning *
Server Busy
* status.
So try this to clear up that problem:
Make sure you have TiVo tab selected in kmttg then choose *File->Reset TiVo web server*
Then wait a minute or so and try a download again. If you still get Server Busy message then you will have to reboot Tivo to clear it up.
(If you have Tivo Desktop installed/running it's best to shut it down to make sure it's not trying to interact with your TiVo, which may be causing the server busy problem).


----------



## skaggs

I did have the TiVo Desktop server running. I disabled it and restarted the TiVo and now kmttg works flawlessly for me.

Thanks.


----------



## Dan S

jmemmott said:


> If you have VideoReDo and have not done so, try running your video through QSF before copying it to your WDTV.
> 
> The Tivo just copies the broadcast stream for HD and digital broadcasts. This starts at an arbitrary point when the recording starts and may jump through a mix of rates and resolutions if commercials and local station announcements are present. At times this appears to disrupt the audio initialization process in the WDTV. So far QSF has been able to clean up the streams and allow the WDTV to initialize and play the audio with all the programs that initially fail for me.


Thanks for that tip. I downloaded the trial of Video Redo and using its quickstream fix seems to do the trick, producing a standard 1080i mpeg file, with an intact 5.1 soundtrack, that the WDTV live can play back perfectly.

To get to that point, it did take some experimentation however, and some emails back and forth with their excellent technical support. At first, the ecports it was producing were creating mpeg files with Dolby Digital 2.0 audio, instead of the 5.1 sound I knew the movies had.

It turned out the reason this was occuring was because the average Tivo recording starts a little bit before the actual movie starts, during the premium channels "in between movies" bits, and during those sections they use 2.0 audio tracks.

Video Redo was looking at what kind of audio the recording had at the very beginning if the file, and then using that type of audio for the entire export.

The workaround for this was to use its editing tools to cut out any extra material before and after the actual movie, any material that has the 2.0 audio. Video Redo makes it easy to tell the difference, you can set the horizontal video timeline to show a different color for 2.0 audio and 5.1 audio.

So, mystery solved, although it looks like I might have to shell out the money for VideoRedo if I want to watch a lot of my hi-def Tivo movies on the WDTV live.

To the author of KTTMG, you still have my thanks for creating sch an awesome piece of software, well done!


----------



## orangeboy

Is there a way to see what's queued up in the auto-transfer service? I open a command prompt and issue:


Code:


type "C:\Program Files\kmttg\auto.log"

every once in a while, but it doesn't seem to be definitive, giving only:


Code:


Title keyword match: '<some title>'

I would imagine that maybe episode title is stored somewhere that I could interrogate? Unless (more than likely) that information is kept in storage?


----------



## AudioNutz

Use the Windows equivalent of the UNIX 'tail' command.


----------



## moyekj

Search/grep for 'TOTAL auto matches' string in the auto.log for a quick summary of how many matches per Tivo were found which gives an indication of how many jobs to be processed. There is a time stamp associated with each line in the log file to give you an idea of when the jobs started.
Unless you include episodeTitle somewhere in the File Naming setup you won't find any in the auto.log file. If you do have it as part of File Naming then just search/grep for 'NOTE' && '.TiVo' string to see all completed .TiVo file downloads


----------



## orangeboy

Thanks, but I'm looking to see what episodes has been selected for download immediately following "Getting Now Playing List from...", and not what already has been downloaded.

Sorry if I was unclear before.


----------



## AudioNutz

I have always wanted a feature that allows me to observe what the auto transfers are doing. I don't observe a "to be downloaded" list, but I wrote an app that allows me to see status of everything else, and drops it into an HTML page that I can see from my iPhone.

I have the app observe the curl process to get the info about what is currently being transferred. I suppose you could somehow filter some of the info in the log to see what is "to be transferred".


----------



## moyekj

In upcoming release I've added following line for each matching entry that will be processed in auto download mode:
START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: titleOnly - episodeTitle
So that will make it easier to find what titles are being processed in auto.log.


----------



## orangeboy

I don't know if I should open an issue at the kmttg project home page at google, but I'm trying to pass 3 arguments to a bat file, using custom command. Here's the significant portion of the config.ini file:


Code:


<custom>
nullify.bat [mpegFile_cut] [mpegFile] [tivoFile]

What I'm experiencing is the [tivoFile] never gets passed:


Code:


>> Running custom command ...
nullify.bat "F:\ToTivo\The Outer Limits\1047-The Brain of Colonel Barham_cut.mpg" "F:\FromTivo\The Outer Limits\1047-The Brain of Colonel Barham.mpg"  
custom job completed: 00:03:02
exit code: 0

Is there a limit to how many arguments are passed to custom command? For those interested, this is "nullify.bat":


Code:


move /Y &#37;1 Y:\ToTivoHD\
copy /Y nul %2
copy /Y nul %3
exit


----------



## moyekj

orangeboy, it was a bug. tivoFile was not getting passed to custom job. Thanks for reporting it. Fixed in next release.


----------



## orangeboy

moyekj said:


> orangeboy, it was a bug. tivoFile was not getting passed to custom job. Thanks for reporting it. Fixed in next release.


Thanks. I didn't know if there was a limit to how much could be passed from kmttg. Hopefully it was an easy fix!


----------



## zabolots

I've tried using some of the encoding profiles (ff_tivo_hd) in kmttg for a couple of videos I have but the resulting file seems to have audio sync issues when I stream them using Streambaby. The problem is that these encoding profiles always have "-acodec copy" which assumes that you're just converting a TiVo-recorded show to an mp4 to save space. What I'm trying to do is convert a non-TiVo-recorded file to a TiVo-compatible file.

I've looked through the video compatibility page but it doesn't specify the number of channels or bitrate to use for AC3, it just says "multichannel AC3" for MP4 files.

Does anyone know what params should be used for non-TiVo-recorded files (i.e. where "-acodec copy" is not valid) to create a valid TiVo-compatible MP4 file?

For any of the old ReplayTV guys, I'm looking for something similar to the old VideoToReplayTV.bat that we all used to use to convert nearly any file into a ReplayTV compatible file.

Thanks...Scott


----------



## moyekj

zabolots said:


> I've tried using some of the encoding profiles (ff_tivo_hd) in kmttg for a couple of videos I have but the resulting file seems to have audio sync issues when I stream them using Streambaby. The problem is that these encoding profiles always have "-acodec copy" which assumes that you're just converting a TiVo-recorded show to an mp4 to save space. What I'm trying to do is convert a non-TiVo-recorded file to a TiVo-compatible file.
> 
> I've looked through the video compatibility page but it doesn't specify the number of channels or bitrate to use for AC3, it just says "multichannel AC3" for MP4 files.
> 
> Does anyone know what params should be used for non-TiVo-recorded files (i.e. where "-acodec copy" is not valid) to create a valid TiVo-compatible MP4 file?
> 
> For any of the old ReplayTV guys, I'm looking for something similar to the old VideoToReplayTV.bat that we all used to use to convert nearly any file into a ReplayTV compatible file.
> 
> Thanks...Scott


RTV audio is mp2 which is compatible if you use audio copy. The problem is RTV mpeg2 has to be cleaned up before doing anything else with it. You will notice if you transfer RTV mpeg2 to Tivo it will play but none of the trick functions will work.

The key is you need to run the mpeg2 from RTV through VideoRedo QuickStream fix (which you can do in kmttg) to clean it up before doing anything else with it.

I just tried a 30 min medium quality RTV 50xx recording (800MB):
* Original recording transferred to Tivo - trick functions didn't work. Attempting to transcode to any other format results in a/v sync issues.

* Ran recording through VRD QS Fix - trick functions worked fine now when playing on S3.

* Encoded the QS fix mpeg2 using ff_ps3 profile (H.264 video + AAC audio). Result was a 570MB file which pushes without transcoding needed to S3 Tivos and plays back fine and with proper a/v sync.

NOTE: Unless you are looking for some space savings you are better off leaving them as mpeg2 run through VRD QS Fix instead of degrading quality by re-encoding.


----------



## moyekj

Highlights are new pyTivo "push" task and better control over which video files to generate "metadata" files for.

See release_notes for details of all changes.


----------



## orangeboy

moyekj said:


> Highlights are new pyTivo "push" task and better control over which video files to generate "metadata" files for.
> 
> See release_notes for details of all changes.


Just so I completely understand, to enable the push task all I have to do is specify a valid pyTivo.conf? Seems easy enough. :up:

Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

orangeboy said:


> Just so I completely understand, to enable the push task all I have to do is specify a valid pyTivo.conf? Seems easy enough. :up:
> 
> Thanks!


 Yes, and obviously pyTivo server has to be running and functional and the video must come from a pyTivo video share hierarchy for the pushes to actually work. i.e. kmttg is initiating the pushes via pyTivo which is doing most of the work. This integration is a lot more robust than the previous "custom" task based method which only allowed video files to reside in a specific video share and only the top folder of that share. Now videos can be in any video share at any level of hierarchy below top share folder.


----------



## zabolots

moyekj said:


> RTV audio is mp2 which is compatible if you use audio copy. The problem is RTV mpeg2 has to be cleaned up before doing anything else with it. You will notice if you transfer RTV mpeg2 to Tivo it will play but none of the trick functions will work.
> 
> The key is you need to run the mpeg2 from RTV through VideoRedo QuickStream fix (which you can do in kmttg) to clean it up before doing anything else with it.
> 
> I just tried a 30 min medium quality RTV 50xx recording (800MB):
> * Original recording transferred to Tivo - trick functions didn't work. Attempting to transcode to any other format results in a/v sync issues.
> 
> * Ran recording through VRD QS Fix - trick functions worked fine now when playing on S3.
> 
> * Encoded the QS fix mpeg2 using ff_ps3 profile (H.264 video + AAC audio). Result was a 570MB file which pushes without transcoding needed to S3 Tivos and plays back fine and with proper a/v sync.
> 
> NOTE: Unless you are looking for some space savings you are better off leaving them as mpeg2 run through VRD QS Fix instead of degrading quality by re-encoding.


I guess my original post wasn't clear. I'm not looking to convert RTV MPG files into TiVo-compatible files. I'm looking for a script (or at least a set of ffmpeg cmd line options) to create a TiVo-compatible file from any source video file, similar to what the VideoToReplayTV.bat file used to do.

The existing profiles from kmttg all seem to use "-acodec copy" which assumes that the file was created by TiVo. I'm looking for a list of settings that will take non-compatible video files and create a file in the proper format for streaming to TiVo without conversion (and without A/V sync issues).


----------



## wmcbrine

moyekj said:


> RTV audio is mp2 which is compatible if you use audio copy. The problem is RTV mpeg2 has to be cleaned up before doing anything else with it. You will notice if you transfer RTV mpeg2 to Tivo it will play but none of the trick functions will work.


If you're using pyTivo to transfer it to the TiVo, you might try adding a line like this to the file's metadata to make pyTivo remux it during transfer:

Override_container: asf

(That "asf" can be anything _other_ than "mpeg", really.)


----------



## moyekj

zabolots said:


> I guess my original post wasn't clear. I'm not looking to convert RTV MPG files into TiVo-compatible files. I'm looking for a script (or at least a set of ffmpeg cmd line options) to create a TiVo-compatible file from any source video file, similar to what the VideoToReplayTV.bat file used to do.
> 
> The existing profiles from kmttg all seem to use "-acodec copy" which assumes that the file was created by TiVo. I'm looking for a list of settings that will take non-compatible video files and create a file in the proper format for streaming to TiVo without conversion (and without A/V sync issues).


 There are several encoding profiles that do not use "-acodec copy" (in fact a lot of them do not) such as ff_ps3, ff_xbox360, ff_ipod_high_res, ff_ipod_low_res, ff_psp, ff_zen, ff_zune, ff_zune_hd and all the hanbrake profiles. The video_compatiblity Wiki describes what formats are natively supported for TiVo playback, so that should be used as a guide. Coming up with a generic profile that works well regardless of video source is very difficult and would not be optimal. In my case most of my sources are from Tivos and so I tend to focus on encoding from mpeg2 w/ AC3. While multi-channel AAC is supported by Tivo I would use AC3 whenever possible if you have more than 2 channels of audio in your source. Start with something like ff_ps3 profile and tweak it from there.


----------



## AudioNutz

zabolots said:


> ...I'm looking for a script (or at least a set of ffmpeg cmd line options) to create a TiVo-compatible file from any source video file, similar to what the VideoToReplayTV.bat file used to do...


I use a command line like this: (But I'm a Mac user, and I'm using a VH version of ffmpeg)


Code:


ffmpeg -y -i HardDrive/Input.mp4 -b 2611k -s 544x480 -aspect 4:3 -r ntsc -threads 4 -vcodec mpeg2video -g 15 -qmin 5 -bf 2 -async 50  -acodec mp2 -ar 48000 -ac 2 -ab 128k -ar 48000 -f vob HardDrive/Output.mpg

But... I was thinking that this particular (KMTTG) thread really isn't the best place on this forum for this particular type of question. Since KMTTG is focused on getting files out of the TiVo, it might be a good idea to ask this particular question on a thread for one of the software packages that enable you to get files back into the TiVo. I'm thinking you might get a better answers there.


----------



## dlfl

*moyekj*,

I'm curious how you use ffmpeg to determine the video dimensions for use with the dimension filter feature of VRD QSF. Do you just run ffmpeg -i <videoFilePath> and parse the dimensions out of the resulting text output?
If so, ffmpeg apparently does a good job of determining the dominant dimensions, correct?

Or maybe you're using ffmpeg another way?

My file source is a TiVo HD and all but local broadcasts are blocked from TTG by copy protection (thanks Time Warner). I have yet to see a video that had a dimension change in it, so I have nothing to test with.

Thanks


----------



## moyekj

dlfl said:


> *moyekj*,
> 
> I'm curious how you use ffmpeg to determine the video dimensions for use with the dimension filter feature of VRD QSF. Do you just run ffmpeg -i <videoFilePath> and parse the dimensions out of the resulting text output?
> If so, ffmpeg apparently does a good job of determining the dominant dimensions, correct?


 Yup, that's how. Can't say if ffmpeg always does the right thing but at least so far it has been accurate for shows for which I had the problem with. Oddly enough the problem shows for me are usually from one of few SD channels I record (for news programs which I like to offload to portable player and hence prefer SD version since it's quicker and quality is not important). Since I enabled this method and the video filter I've never ran into that pesky VRD problem again.

BTW, do you know if there is a setting that can be used in VRD vbs script to automatically amplify audio? That would be another very useful option to have during QS Fix run.


----------



## dlfl

moyekj said:


> ........BTW, do you know if there is a setting that can be used in VRD vbs script to automatically amplify audio? That would be another very useful option to have during QS Fix run.


No, and I don't see such a function in the help for the COM interface. I usually review cuts prior to saving and both the audio sync and volume can be adjusted in the GUI at that time.

It would be nice if the VRD folks could enhance the COM interface but I know they are busy with other things. A function to scan a video and return the dominant dimensions has been on their "might do eventually" list for a long time.


----------



## txporter

moyekj said:


> BTW, do you know if there is a setting that can be used in VRD vbs script to automatically amplify audio? That would be another very useful option to have during QS Fix run.


Could you maybe output the streams into elementary streams and then invoke another program for the audio amplification and then re-mux?


----------



## moyekj

txporter said:


> Could you maybe output the streams into elementary streams and then invoke another program for the audio amplification and then re-mux?


 For audio amplification if you have VRD you can do it there in the GUI while editing a title (Tools->Adjust Audio...) which is what I use for those that I edit manually. Also I made an encoding profile called volume_boost.enc using mencoder which can do it as well for an automated method. So there are ways to do it, but since I always run VRD QS Fix on everything along with the video dimension filter it would be nice to have an option in COM interface to do it there as well.


----------



## txporter

You could maybe add it as a feature request on the VRD forums. It might be something they can do easily. Not sure. They are "threatening" to release VRD with H.264 editing capability soon, so they may not have a lot of time for it, but who knows?

Up to maybe a week ago, I hadn't really cared about volume leveling or normalization or whatever you might want to call it. Then I started converting episodic DVDs with 6ch AC3 and captions. When I convert to stereo in XVID4PSP it does attempt to normalize the audio, but it is MUCH louder than my other conversions (it is adjusting 12-20dB). While this is DVD rips and not tivo downloads, I am interested to know what you do. Do you simply add a % or fixed amount of amplification or do you attempt to normalize all your videos?

update: I went ahead and added a thread in the Feature request forum.


----------



## moyekj

txporter said:


> Up to maybe a week ago, I hadn't really cared about volume leveling or normalization or whatever you might want to call it. Then I started converting episodic DVDs with 6ch AC3 and captions. When I convert to stereo in XVID4PSP it does attempt to normalize the audio, but it is MUCH louder than my other conversions (it is adjusting 12-20dB). While this is DVD rips and not tivo downloads, I am interested to know what you do. Do you simply add a % or fixed amount of amplification or do you attempt to normalize all your videos?
> 
> update: I went ahead and added a thread in the Feature request forum.


 No I don't do equalization, though that is an interesting idea that I would not even know where to begin accomplishing. It would be nice to have a reference level to adjust to.
For my case I use my portable media player at the gym and without audio amplification some recordings are barely audible even at full volume, so I have to boost them by about 13dB so I have good volume control on portable player.
Thanks for posting the request in VRD forums.


----------



## txporter

I use a program called MP3Gain to normalize audio levels for my mp3s. I have used the normalization from iTunes and WMP in the past and not been happy with the results. Some of my older CDs had much different volume levels and I hated to constantly need to adjust volume when shuffling tracks. I have been very happy with MP3Gain. I would guess that there must be a similar method to adjust audio tracks for video, but I haven't looked into it.


----------



## Kaiser_Amir

moyekj said:


> You probably have kmttg service still running, so you need to shut it down and then unzip over current installation. Alternatively you can unzip to a new location and copy over config.ini & auto.ini from your previous installation to preserve settings.


Hello,

I see that the above solution helped solve the EXACT SAME PROBLEM I'm having.

Can you please give more details about how can I shut down the "kmttg service"?

Just a reminder:

I recently re-installed Windows.
After that I moved some .mpg files from one hard drive to another and now whenever I try to run some of those .mpg files I get the following error:

windows media player cannot access the file

Thanks in advance!


----------



## txporter

The folks over at VRD responded to the feature request (I believe the alpha they are referring to is the H.264 editor, but thought it was in beta now):


> *Add audio amplification to vbs script?*
> 
> Jason, Its not possible with the current version although the next version, currently in alpha, has that capability and much more including automatic normalization, dynamic audio compression, simple amplification. These can all be set from the command line.
> __________________
> Dan Rosen ( VideoReDo )


----------



## moyekj

Kaiser_Amir said:


> Hello,
> 
> I see that the above solution helped solve the EXACT SAME PROBLEM I'm having.
> 
> Can you please give more details about how can I shut down the "kmttg service"?
> 
> Just a reminder:
> 
> I recently re-installed Windows.
> After that I moved some .mpg files from one hard drive to another and now whenever I try to run some of those .mpg files I get the following error:
> 
> windows media player cannot access the file
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 I'm not sure exactly what you are posting since "windows media player cannot access the file" has nothing to do with kmttg. In any case for easy control over kmttg service just start kmttg GUI and use *Auto Transfers->Service* menu entries to check status, install, start, stop or remove the service.


----------



## moyekj

txporter, thanks for following up. That is great news on next version of VRD. (Of course there will not be free upgrade to next version but hopefully a discount for existing VRD customers).


----------



## txporter

Kevin, if you have TVsuite rather than Plus (I have Plus), head over to the thread. You might be able to get involved in the testing. Might want to mention that you are the person interested in using the audio strings with the scripting.


----------



## moyekj

I have Plus as well... I have not had a need for DVD burning for a long time now.


----------



## Kaiser_Amir

moyekj said:


> I'm not sure exactly what you are posting since "windows media player cannot access the file" has nothing to do with kmttg.


Hi,

Thanks for your reply.

While googling for a solution to the "windows media player cannot access the file" error, I saw that some other member of this board had the same problem.

Since you say that this error has nothing to do with kmttg (which I have to admit I have no idea what it is), I wanted to ask if you know why this error keeps showing up when I try to play some of my .mpg files?

As I said earlier:

- I recently installed a new version of windows on my other hard-disk (I have two hard disks).

- After installing windows, I moved some of my .mpg files from one hard drive to another.

- Now, when I try to play some of those .mpg files, I get the error I told you about.


----------



## Icarus

Hey, was there a fix to AtomicParsley that I need to download? Where is it?

After not using kmttg for a while, I downloaded the latest one, installed it over the old files, and tried encoding a new episode of CSI: NY. After importing the file into itunes, the video info didn't have the series name or season number. I had to add them by hand. The show just showed up in itunes as the episode name without the series title, like it wasn't part of a series. The filename had it all, and the leftover txt file seems to have some of it, but not all of it.

What did I screw up? I guess the other thing that changed is that I'm running win7 now, and was running vista before, both 64-bit versions. Since I installed over the old files, the other support programs are already there, and weren't downloaded again. I looked at the link you posted to atomicparsley, it's just the sourceforge link and it hasn't changed there for years. I guess itunes version has changed also, I'm using 64-bit itunes 9.0.1. At least it recognizes when you change that stuff, before it just ignored your manual changes in itunes/info.

I don't seem to have any special/weird settings under configure. No custom job either.

Here's some of the txt file:



Code:


title : CSI: NY
seriesTitle : CSI: NY
description : When an executive from a software company bleeds to death on a Manhattan street, the CSIs delve into the messy world of "food sploshing" parties to find his killer. 
time : 2009-11-05T07:00:00Z
isEpisode : true
originalAirDate : 2009-11-04T00:00:00Z
episodeTitle : It Happened to Me
isEpisodic : true
showingBits : 659459
tvRating : x5
displayMajorNumber : 1007
callsign : KGMBDT
seriesId : SH679714
vActor : Sinise|Gary
...
vDirector : Zakrzewski|Alex
vExecProducer : Bruckheimer|Jerry
...
vProgramGenre : Action Adventure
...
vSeriesGenre : Action Adventure
...
vGuestStar : Krizmanich|Jack
....
vWriter : Battles|Wendy
vWriter : Veasey|Pam

-David


----------



## moyekj

Icarus, there were some user provided fixes for v0p7a.

Note that all the information given to AtomicParsley is based on what is contained in .txt file. Your posted .txt file doesn't seem to have episodeNumber but it does have title & episodeTitle.

Whether you run in GUI mode or Auto mode kmttg logs the call to AtomicParsley so you should be able to see all the arguments it used. Below is a summary of .txt file keys to AtomicParsley argument mappings that kmttg is doing. The relevant source code you can find here in the atomicGetArgs() method.

isEpisodic=true => -S "TV Show", else -S "Movie"
episodeTitle => --title
vProgramGenre => --grouping
originalAirDate => --year
description => --description
title => --TVShowName
episodeNumber => --TVEpisodeNum, --TVEpisode, --TVSeason
callsign => --TVNetwork


----------



## Icarus

Here's what's in the log. It's missing some of the fields, like the series title, etc.

>> Running AtomicParsley on C:\Users\dmk\video\kmttg\files\CSI NY - It Happened
to Me__Wed_Nov_04.m4v ...
"C:\Program Files\kmttg\AtomicParsley\AtomicParsley.exe" "C:\Users\dmk\video\kmt
tg\files\CSI NY - It Happened to Me__Wed_Nov_04.m4v" --overWrite -S "TV Show" --
title "It Happened to Me" --grouping "Action Adventure" --description "When an e
xecutive from a software company bleeds to death on a Manhattan street, the CSIs
delve into the messy world of food sploshing parties to find his killer. " --TV
Network KGMBDT



Code:


{[email protected]:111} ~/root/Program\ Files/kmttg/AtomicParsley/AtomicParsley.exe x.m4v
 -t
Atom "ctoo" contains: HandBrake 0.9.3 2008112300
Atom "stik" contains: TV Show
Atom "cnam" contains: It Happened to Me
Atom "cgrp" contains: Action Adventure
Atom "desc" contains: When an executive from a software company bleeds to death
on a Manhattan street, the CSIs delve into the messy world of food sploshing par
ties to find his killer.
Atom "tvnn" contains: KGMBDT
{[email protected]:112}

And I can add the TVShowName using AtomicParsley.

oh, I have v0p7d. Which is what I just downloaded.

Is there any possibility the command line is getting too long? That doesn't make sense, because looking at the code, it just skipped over setting the series name, and network name is after that.

ok, let me try a fresh install into a clean directory and see if that changes anything. I'll save the old directory where I have it setup.


----------



## moyekj

Icarus, I see where the problem is now. The metadata parser was too simplistic and messing things up when there were ":" characters in the values such as this case with "CSI: NY". Please visit this issue for details and a beta version fix:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/issues/detail?id=62

With the fix and your metadata file you now get this (i.e. cday and tvsh added):


Code:


Atom "stik" contains: TV Show
Atom "cnam" contains: It Happened to Me
Atom "cgrp" contains: Action Adventure
Atom "cday" contains: 2009-11-04T00:00:00Z
Atom "desc" contains: When an executive from a software company bleeds to death
on a Manhattan street, the CSIs delve into the messy world of food sploshing par
ties to find his killer.
Atom "tvsh" contains: CSI: NY
Atom "tvnn" contains: KGMBDT


----------



## orangeboy

moyekj said:


> In upcoming release I've added following line for each matching entry that will be processed in auto download mode:
> START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: titleOnly - episodeTitle
> So that will make it easier to find what titles are being processed in auto.log.


Yep, I REALLY like this feature! As I bounce the kmttg service, I like to move auto.log to a directory, adding date and time the file was closed to the filename. I use a command similar to this to review history:



Code:


find "START PROCESSING OF ENTRY:" "C:\Program Files\kmttg\logs\auto\auto.2009.11.07.11.33.log"

or this for current activity:



Code:


find "START PROCESSING OF ENTRY:" "C:\Program Files\kmttg\auto.log"


----------



## TravisM

moyekj said:


> *EDIT: This program has evolved a lot since this 1st post and now is written in Java and much easier to install than before (very easy on Windows and Mac OSX)... See http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/ for details or visit the end of this thread for more up to date information.*
> 
> *kmttg* is a Perl/Tk program I wrote to facilitate TivoToGo (TTG) transfers that can download, create pyTivo metadata, decrypt, run comskip & comcut (commercial detection and removal) and re-encode multiple shows you select from your Tivos all in 1 step.
> You can select one or more shows at a time and then with one click of a button the program will download all the selected items, with the options of also automatically creating a metadata file for pyTivo, decrypting .TiVo files to .mpg, running comskip (commercial detection and removal program), and automatically re-encoding to a more portable format using mencoder, ffmpeg or any other command line encoder of your choosing. The program queues up multiple jobs and displays time, size and speed statistics for ongoing jobs.
> 
> For more information, screenshot and download visit:
> http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/
> 
> Web page contains windows executables for all 3rd party tools used. The only other requirement of course is you must have Perl installed. Runs under Windows or Linux - tested with WinXP SP2 & Linux Red Hat Enterprise 4.
> 
> If you do try this out would appreciate some comments/feedback. For any programmers out there feel free to tinker and make improvements yourself.


Is Windows 7 supported?


----------



## Icarus

TravisM said:


> Is Windows 7 supported?


It runs fine in windows 7. That's what I'm running.

It's written in java. The code itself is OS agnostic. It uses some support programs which have to exist and they do for xp, vista, windows 7, and several other OS'.

-David


----------



## TravisM

Icarus said:


> It runs fine in windows 7. That's what I'm running.
> 
> It's written in java. The code itself is OS agnostic. It uses some support programs which have to exist and they do for xp, vista, windows 7, and several other OS'.
> 
> -David


Thanks.

I thought that was the case but wanted to be sure.


----------



## Icarus

moyekj said:


> Icarus, I see where the problem is now. The metadata parser was too simplistic and messing things up when there were ":" characters in the values such as this case with "CSI: NY". Please visit this issue for details and a beta version fix:
> http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/issues/detail?id=62


Thank you. Just wanted to confirm that I tested it with another episode and it works.

Just one more question. I should know this, but if I want to set it up to download and pre-process multiple files and do all of that first before it does the vrd live review, and then when I am there I can do all the live reviews in order and let it finish everything else, how do I do that?

"All of that" means get metadata, download, decrypt, qs fix, ad detect, basically do everything that can be done without me being present, then when I am there, I will do all the video reviews and let the rest of it finish for all the files I've queued up. The way I'm doing it now, it all seems to happen serially, but I've got all the steps I want checked off on top when I queue the jobs.

-David


----------



## Icarus

ok, I noticed that it was downloading the next program, while I was doing the vrd review. So maybe if I just let it go, it already does what I want? I'll try that next.

-David


----------



## ACraigL

Hi,

I just reinstalled my OS (Windows 7 -- what I had before), and now when I try to start the kmttg service I get the following error:

"Windows could not start the kmttg service on Local Computer.
Error: 1067: The process terminated unexpectedly."

From kmttg interface I get:
[SC] StartSevice: OpenService FAILED 5:
Access is denied.

I know this configuration works as it was running previously. I check permissions on wrapper.exe and everything seems fine. Any ideas to getting the service running?


----------



## Icarus

Did you try removing and reinstalling the services?


----------



## ACraigL

Figured it out.
Requires the 32-bit version of Java. My PC grabbed (or Sun gave me) the 64-bit this time for some reason.

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## moyekj

Icarus said:


> ok, I noticed that it was downloading the next program, while I was doing the vrd review. So maybe if I just let it go, it already does what I want? I'll try that next.
> 
> -David


 The only problem is that with the way VRD licensing works it only lets you have 1 instance running at a time per computer, so kmttg restricts on purpose VRD jobs to 1 at a time. So any job that needs VRD such as QS Fix, Ad Cut, ad review will prevent any other VRD jobs from running until current job is done.
So for your case I would probably check off download & decrypt only and let kmttg process all those and then start from FILES mode next day to do subsequent steps.


----------



## Icarus

moyekj said:


> The only problem is that with the way VRD licensing works it only lets you have 1 instance running at a time per computer, so kmttg restricts on purpose VRD jobs to 1 at a time. So any job that needs VRD such as QS Fix, Ad Cut, ad review will prevent any other VRD jobs from running until current job is done.
> So for your case I would probably check off download & decrypt only and let kmttg process all those and then start from FILES mode next day to do subsequent steps.


Yeah, I see it gets stuck at vrd review, which will at least block anything else that needs vrd.

What if I let it do qs fix and ad detect also and uncheck ad cut and encode? Will it pick up with the vrd review, or is the vrd review internally part of ad detect?

Do we need another step there for vrd review so we can isolate just that part of it too? I think maybe we do?

-David


----------



## moyekj

Icarus said:


> Yeah, I see it gets stuck at vrd review, which will at least block anything else that needs vrd.
> 
> What if I let it do qs fix and ad detect also and uncheck ad cut and encode? Will it pick up with the vrd review, or is the vrd review internally part of ad detect?
> 
> Do we need another step there for vrd review so we can isolate just that part of it too? I think maybe we do?
> 
> -David


 VRD review immediately follows the Ad Detect job only if "Use VideoRedo GUI to review detected commercials" option under Config->Program Options is enabled. So you could always disable that option when submitting a batch of jobs and then the Ad Detect job won't hang up VRD for QS Fix jobs. i.e. Yes you can enable metadata,decrypt,QS Fix & Ad Detect and not be hung up by VRD 1 at a time limitation.
Furthermore, in Service mode obviously VRD Review job is not scheduled regardless of that option setting so you could always setup Auto Transfers jobs up to the Ad Detect step without having to disable that option which is only pertinent to GUI mode.

Personally I don't use commercial detection most of the time since I can do the cuts more quickly and precisely myself, though of course that means the whole process is not fully automated.


----------



## Richard Berg

My Tivo is strictly a digital cable tuner; I greatly prefer Media Center's interface, not to mention its ability to "extend" into any room with minimal hardware and no fees. Thus, I simply wanted to automatically process everything it records. In other words, when I add/update/remove a show or series pass, I shouldn't need to do it twice -- once through Tivo or Tivo.com, and once in the kmttg filter configuration.

The docs say to use a regex of .* on the title, which works, but also picks up tons of random crap that Tivo records on its own. Luckily you are already detecting these "suggestions" when you read the TTG listing (in order to show the appropriate icon). Making an additional global option to filter them out was pretty simple. Here's a patch: http://richardberg.net/bin/temp/suggestionFilter.patch

Hope this helps.

PS - you should read up on XML Serialization and Stacks


----------



## Icarus

moyekj said:


> VRD review immediately follows the Ad Detect job only if "Use VideoRedo GUI to review detected commercials" option under Config->Program Options is enabled. So you could always disable that option when submitting a batch of jobs and then the Ad Detect job won't hang up VRD for QS Fix jobs. i.e. Yes you can enable metadata,decrypt,QS Fix & Ad Detect and not be hung up by VRD 1 at a time limitation.


Thanks, that's working for me, so at least it will keep working when I am away/asleep, to the extent that it can, without getting hung up on a vrd review step.

Thanks again for writing and maintaining this and being so helpful.

-David


----------



## Icarus

ok, never mind. This time when I broke it up exactly like that, it didn't run atomicparsley on the output file. How do I fix that? the text files are all sitting there named <show name>.mpg.txt

I added the tags by hand for these shows, but what I mean is how do I make sure it automates that also?

The handling of the ap job is a kind of strange. Sometimes it adds it to the end of the queue sometimes it just does it. This time, I had multiple ad-cut/encode jobs and I noticed it wasn't adding the ap jobs to the end of the queue. I'm pretty sure it did another time. The difference just may have been that I might have exited and restarted kmttg this time around so maybe it forgot something?

-David


----------



## moyekj

Icarus said:


> ok, never mind. This time when I broke it up exactly like that, it didn't run atomicparsley on the output file. How do I fix that? the text files are all sitting there named <show name>.mpg.txt


 You need the metadata files associated with the *encoded* video files (i.e. .mp4.txt or .m4v.txt) for the AP task to run. It won't show up as a scheduled job - kmttg checks right when encoding task completes if the metadata file is present and if so will run at that point.
(In next release I have changed it to look at source video file of encoding file for metadata file as well in which case .mpg.txt will be sufficient).


----------



## BLKMGK

TravisM said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I thought that was the case but wanted to be sure.


So far on Win7 64bit, yes Java 32bit, I've run into issues with mencoder crashing right at the end of every file I've tried. I'm pulling from a TIVO HD and I've *NOT* got VideoRedo installed. Is this what is causing the crash? I gathered that the S3 boxes have video output that requires some fixing by VRD but I had hoped to at least be able to run through most of the process before purchasing. I'm not at home so I've not got the exact error message handy but thought I'd ask in case this is a known issue - searching the thread didn't appear to yield good hits.

FWIW I've been torrenting much of my content lately but if I can put my TIVO back to good use again I'll be most happy and appreciative. From what I've seen so far this program is looking pretty good for my needs!:up: If I can get this rolling I'm gonna' have to upgrade my HD's HDD!

P.S. I see the S3 is like previous TIVO pulling files - sloooow! (lol)


----------



## moyekj

Yes most likely the mencoder problems are related to glitches in the source file. VRD is the only guaranteed way to fix such glitches and is pretty much a necessity for digital recordings from S3 Tivos which inevitably have glitches in them originating from broadcaster/provider. Additionally once you configure kmttg for VRD it will use VRD to do the cuts instead of mencoder which is a much better option anyway.


----------



## BLKMGK

Thank you for the quick response, sounds like VRD it is then! I'll grab it tonight and do some more testing. 

Apologies if this has been covered extensively but is the trial good enough for initial playing around or do I need to buy the full-up package? Is there any (dis)advantage in going with the higher cost version for KMTTG? I know that TIVO video can be quirky so if I must I must, just trying to figure out the best workpath that makes sense for me.


----------



## moyekj

BLKMGK said:


> Thank you for the quick response, sounds like VRD it is then! I'll grab it tonight and do some more testing.
> 
> Apologies if this has been covered extensively but is the trial good enough for initial playing around or do I need to buy the full-up package? Is there any (dis)advantage in going with the higher cost version for KMTTG? I know that TIVO video can be quirky so if I must I must, just trying to figure out the best workpath that makes sense for me.


 Trial version should work - just be sure to register trial key and bring up VRD GUI at least once before trying to use with kmttg. I use the cheaper "Plus" version and that's all that is needed for kmttg purposes.


----------



## subslug

New to kmttg so excuse me, I feel this is really simple and I'm just not seeing it.

I just want kttmg to auto transfer anything recorded on a specific channel, not concerned with what the show actually is. How can I set this up, keywords or title...?

Also just to be sure, if all I want is a decrypted file off the Tivo, is all I need to check is the encrypt option and nothing else?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## moyekj

subslug said:


> New to kmttg so excuse me, I feel this is really simple and I'm just not seeing it.
> 
> I just want kttmg to auto transfer anything recorded on a specific channel, not concerned with what the show actually is. How can I set this up, keywords or title...?
> 
> Also just to be sure, if all I want is a decrypted file off the Tivo, is all I need to check is the encrypt option and nothing else?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 There is no channel filter currently, but it's easy enough to select series that you want to transfer in the table and then choose Auto Transfers -> Add selected titles. That will setup Auto Transfers for those titles with whatever currently selected tasks you have enabled (you can always go and change them in Auto Transfers config if needed).
If all you want is decrypted files then enable only *decrypt* task and nothing else.


----------



## subslug

Rats! kmttg won't work for what I need then.

Thanks for the info though. 

I need a channel only filter option, this is not any type of series. 
Just looking for a Hands Off method of getting programs from one specific channel onto an external drive for a bed ridden person to view on the WD TV device.

Thanks again


----------



## moyekj

Note that you can have kmttg transfer all programs (regardless of channel) using a title setup with ".*" as text if you are only recording from 1 channel anyway. Otherwise yes, you would need a channel filter of some sort. I've added a couple of filters already for next release but not a channel filter - I suspect that would not be a commonly used filter for most.


----------



## Richard Berg

Note -- in order to make kmttg work with a "download everything" filter, you also need to exclude recordings that are currently in progress. I forgot that I added code for this earlier; it's not in the patch above.


----------



## moyekj

Richard Berg said:


> Note -- in order to make kmttg work with a "download everything" filter, you also need to exclude recordings that are currently in progress. I forgot that I added code for this earlier; it's not in the patch above.


 There were exclusions for currently recording and copy protected shows already but resulted in some error message printing. I've cleaned it up now where up front all currently recording or copy protected shows are excluded from Auto Transfers matching (and a log entry explaining why those entries were skipped).


----------



## subslug

moyekj said:


> Note that you can have kmttg transfer all programs (regardless of channel) using a title setup with ".*" as text if you are only recording from 1 channel anyway. Otherwise yes, you would need a channel filter of some sort. I've added a couple of filters already for next release but not a channel filter - I suspect that would not be a commonly used filter for most.


Gotcha!

This would work I believe. I read that .* trick and it never registered to give that a try but, I will.

Got to make sure to turn off Tivo Suggestions just in case.


----------



## subslug

Guess I have a new problem...I'm able to download files from the Tivo automatically but, Tivodecode doesn't appear to do anything. The path to tivodecode appears correct but all I get is 0 byte.mpg file in the output folder.

I ran tivodecode from in a terminal and it appears to start fine, Encryption by QUALCOMM  but then a few minutes later I get
seek: No Error

I've used Tivodecode hundreds of times on my Linux box without issue, any idea what could be the problem I seem to be having?
This is running on Windows Server, no firewall enabled.
The last three lines from my auto.log file.......



Code:


2009_11_10_23:24:27 ERROR: seek: No error
2009_11_10_23:24:27 ERROR: Encryption by QUALCOMM ;)
2009_11_10_23:24:27 
'Back Room' PROCESSING SLEEPING 60 mins ...

I also noticed one more error a little further up in the log saying:


Code:


ERROR: tivodecode failed (exit code: 9 )


----------



## BLKMGK

moyekj said:


> Trial version should work - just be sure to register trial key and bring up VRD GUI at least once before trying to use with kmttg. I use the cheaper "Plus" version and that's all that is needed for kmttg purposes.


Okay, mencoder is no longer crashing. However I am getting errors attempting to use the commercial scan\cut - VRD is having issues being commanded. I did indeed register the trial and I've opened\closed the GUI. In fact I have now used the GUI to manually edit out commercials several times with the adscan code it has. The errors I'm getting puzzle me since they appear to be the same ones that occur when the GUI has never been opened. I'm running this on Win7, it's not been rebooted since I installed VRD, and I've got 32bit JAVA onboard. I'd appreciate some guidance, the errors and log can be found here. Looks like something didn't register right and I'm hoping it's not a Win7 issue. I have a Vista 64 available but the Win7 box has 6 more cores 

That job is still running although I'm certain when done I'll be redoing it from the original MPEG to remove the commercials. I'm still playing with final processing, trying the "medium" rate now. I'm still feeling my way around and may try to create some custom encodings based on what I use elsewhere. I was going to ask how to do this but wow, it's simply text config files for each profile - awesome!

Thanks!

P.S. My path to VRD is simply a subdirectory. Do I need to give it a filename as well? Pop-up text seems to indicate no and docs I looked at didn't seem 100% clear but could this be the issue?


----------



## Icarus

BLKMGK said:


> P.S. My path to VRD is simply a subdirectory. Do I need to give it a filename as well? Pop-up text seems to indicate no and docs I looked at didn't seem 100% clear but could this be the issue?


We can't really see the path, since that's probably embedded in vb script.

Yes, it's the directory where vrd is installed. This is what I have, which should be the same for you if you used defaults when installing vrd+ and you picked vrd+ and not the suite. You don't need vrd suite for use with kmttg.

C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoReDoPlus

To set the path, double click in that field, and you can navigate from within the kmttg configuration pane. It's not very pretty, but it does work that way.

I'm also running 64-bit win7

-David


----------



## moyekj

BLKMGK, your configuration looks fine. Going by the VideoRedo_configuration Wiki page (which you probably already found) it sure sounds like a registration related problem. Perhaps you can try running kmttg as Administrator if you have not already to see if that goes through, or if you are running as Administrator try running with a local account instead. i.e. It appears that when you run VRD manually perhaps it's using a different user account than when running via kmttg.

EDIT: Also noticed you are using the *Enable VideoRedo QS Fix video dimension filter* option. Not sure if that works with trial version so you may need to turn that off - that's not what is causing the problem you are seeing, but if you get past that problem you may see another due to this option.


----------



## moyekj

subslug said:


> Guess I have a new problem...I'm able to download files from the Tivo automatically but, Tivodecode doesn't appear to do anything. The path to tivodecode appears correct but all I get is 0 byte.mpg file in the output folder.
> 
> I ran tivodecode from in a terminal and it appears to start fine, Encryption by QUALCOMM  but then a few minutes later I get
> seek: No Error
> 
> I've used Tivodecode hundreds of times on my Linux box without issue, any idea what could be the problem I seem to be having?
> This is running on Windows Server, no firewall enabled.
> The last three lines from my auto.log file.......
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 2009_11_10_23:24:27 ERROR: seek: No error
> 2009_11_10_23:24:27 ERROR: Encryption by QUALCOMM ;)
> 2009_11_10_23:24:27
> 'Back Room' PROCESSING SLEEPING 60 mins ...
> 
> I also noticed one more error a little further up in the log saying:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ERROR: tivodecode failed (exit code: 9 )


 tivodecode is usually pretty trouble free so can't say I know what the problem is. Are you able to run it from GUI? i.e. Go to FILES tab, select a .TiVo file and enable the "decrypt" task and run it and see what happens there... Try it on a couple of different .TiVo files.


----------



## subslug

Maybe it's working now.
Overnight it downloaded two more files off the Tivo and it appears to have decrypted them fine. 
The first attempt looks like the download didn't completely finish, I guess that's why tivodecode was failing, just never seen that message.

Anyway, looks like it's working. Still need to figure out why it ignored the 'delete tivo files after decrypting' option on only one file though.


----------



## moyekj

subslug said:


> Anyway, looks like it's working. Still need to figure out why it ignored the 'delete tivo files after decrypting' option on only one file though.


 If download fails then file will not be deleted, so that's probably why.


----------



## Stormspace

Does this work without Videoredo? What does Videoredo do?


----------



## moyekj

Stormspace said:


> Does this work without Videoredo? What does Videoredo do?


 Yes, while VideoRedo is not required it is highly recommended if using with Series 3 Tivos.
VideoRedo can be used for a few things in the kmttg flow:
1. Quickstream Fix (batch mode). Digital cable recordings typically come with glitches which may cause issues such as A/V sync problems when trying to further process them to cut out commercials or encode to a different format. This tool is the only guaranteed solution to fix those kinds of issues. There are some free utilities out there which can help in some cases but I have tried them all and nothing comes close to VideoRedo's utility from my experience (and I'm sure others can attest to that as well).
2. Review detected commercials (GUI mode). Give you an opportunity to review commercials detected by either comskip or by VideoRedo's own utility and to correct them (no commercial detection tool is perfect for all video sources).
3. Cut out commercials (batch mode). Without VideoRedo kmttg uses mencoder to cut out commercials but especially if there are glitches in the source mpeg this can lead to A/V sync issues.


----------



## BLKMGK

Icarus said:


> We can't really see the path, since that's probably embedded in vb script.
> 
> Yes, it's the directory where vrd is installed. This is what I have, which should be the same for you if you used defaults when installing vrd+ and you picked vrd+ and not the suite. You don't need vrd suite for use with kmttg.
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoReDoPlus
> 
> To set the path, double click in that field, and you can navigate from within the kmttg configuration pane. It's not very pretty, but it does work that way.
> 
> I'm also running 64-bit win7
> 
> -David


Okay, I've fired it up as Admin and I've gone ahead and purchased the TVSuite product. I realize the higher end package isn't needed but I'm finding that I am liking some of the features so what the heck I will test some more and report back, if I can get this working in an automated fashion I'll be pretty happy! Just seems really weird to get those errors when I'd followed instructions 

FWIW, even with the Quickstream Fix failing etc. I've been able to use the trial product to cut the commercials manually and compress things with meGUI pretty well. No glitches but not quite at the quality level I'm looking for yet. If I can get this pretty close to what a torrented show looks like from HD media I'll be pretty happy. The encoder config files are no fun to play with but I'll keep tweaking. I'd be interested in knowing what folks find works best downsampling HD content. I'd like to get down to under 400megs for an hour show - we'll see.

Thanks!

Edit: Okay, not sure what fixed it but either the full registration or the running as Admin cleared those errors! I have noticed that VRD sometimes makes glaring errors with commercials, has anyone got settings better tuned than default for an automated flow?


----------



## moyekj

Took a while, but I finally found a mostly automated flow that I like that includes cutting out commercials and encoding to another format for my portable media player. In general I don't like using the commercial detection programs as they can take a while and are usually not accurate, so I usually do the commercial cutting myself, but to this point that meant breaking up a task set into at least 2 stages which was incovenient.

In next release I've added a new VideoRedo related option called "Bring up VideoRedo to make manual cuts". If you have that option enabled and you enable the "Ad Cut" task what it does is before the "Ad Cut" task begins it will start VideoRedo GUI with the video file loaded in. Then you simply make the cuts and save the project and close VRD and then kmttg will proceed to the "Ad Cut" and subsequent tasks. Thus no need to break up the task set into 2 stages as I was doing previously.
i.e. It's a way of running "vrdrerview" task without having to enable "Ad Detect" task.


----------



## moyekj

BLKMGK said:


> Edit: Okay, not sure what fixed it but either the full registration or the running as Admin cleared those errors! I have noticed that VRD sometimes makes glaring errors with commercials, has anyone got settings better tuned than default for an automated flow?


 Comskip generally does a better job at commercial detection than VRD, but neither one is perfect most of the time.


----------



## moyekj

Just out of curiosity I tried out TiVo Desktop 2.8 (with Plus key) on a few .TiVo files to see if it could generate encoded files (I chose Apple iPod profile) with good A/V sync without the need for cleaning them up with VideoRedo. All 3 files I tried resulted in pretty badly out of sync mp4 encodings.

So I really don't know how people using TiVo Desktop with recordings from digital S3 TiVos get by using that software... Seems to me like a flow using VideoRedo QS Fix is pretty much a must for me.


----------



## spocko

moyekj said:


> In next release I've added a new VideoRedo related option called "Bring up VideoRedo to make manual cuts". If you have that option enabled and you enable the "Ad Cut" task what it does is before the "Ad Cut" task begins it will start VideoRedo GUI with the video file loaded in. Then you simply make the cuts and save the project and close VRD and then kmttg will proceed to the "Ad Cut" and subsequent tasks. Thus no need to break up the task set into 2 stages as I was doing previously.


Interesting idea, but I think the terminology is a bit confusing. It sounds like you are talking about a manual "ad detect" followed by an automated "ad cut"? If so, a better name for the new option might be "Use VideoRedo for manual ad detect".

If doing manual ad detect, does the automated ad cut provide much benefit? Seems like it would be easy enough for the user to also do the cut manually. That could open up the possibility of using other tools besides VRD. You could allow the user to configure the app to be used for manual detect+cut, e.g. VRD, Womble, etc. Kmttg could spawn the app and pass the input file as an arg. The user could make any desired cuts and save the result. The only caveat I can think of is that the user would have to save to the correct filename to allow kmttg to perform subsequent tasks.


----------



## moyekj

spocko said:


> If doing manual ad detect, does the automated ad cut provide much benefit? Seems like it would be easy enough for the user to also do the cut manually. That could open up the possibility of using other tools besides VRD. You could allow the user to configure the app to be used for manual detect+cut, e.g. VRD, Womble, etc. Kmttg could spawn the app and pass the input file as an arg. The user could make any desired cuts and save the result. The only caveat I can think of is that the user would have to save to the correct filename to allow kmttg to perform subsequent tasks.


 The key is integration with subsequent tasks without having to break up the task set into 2 or more stages.

Previous flow using VRD for manual cuts:
1. kmttg with metadata, decrypt, VRD QS Fix
2. Open up VRD manually, find mpeg file, make manual cuts and save to a new file name.
3. kmttg FILES mode for subsequent steps such as captions, encode, etc.
OR
1. kmttg with metadata, decrypt, VRD QS Fix, Ad Detect, Ad Cut, other tasks
(Problem with this one is Ad Detect step takes a while and is usually not accurate and creates more work having to correct cut points).

New flow using VRD for manual cuts with this option set:
1. kmttg with metadata, decrypt, VRD QS Fix, Ad Cut, other tasks
(Saves time skipping Ad Detect step and making it easier to define accurate cuts manually).

Why still the Ad Cut task in kmttg? You hit on it - you still want to be able to use the kmttg file naming convention such that subsequent tasks know where to find the output file automatically.


----------



## spocko

moyekj said:


> Why still the Ad Cut task in kmttg? You hit on it - you still want to be able to use the kmttg file naming convention such that subsequent tasks know where to find the output file automatically.


Yeah, if the user was doing a manual cut, they would have to use the correct file naming convention and output folder when saving the output. That could be error prone, so it makes sense to do the automated cut if VRD is available. Maybe it's not worth the trouble to try to accommodate other apps.

A related question: When automating things via VRD, does kmttg remove the VRD project files that it creates or does it leave them? I could envision people wanting it both ways. That could be a program option.


----------



## moyekj

spocko said:


> A related question: When automating things via VRD, does kmttg remove the VRD project files that it creates or does it leave them? I could envision people wanting it both ways. That could be a program option.


 There is a related none too obvious option under File Settings - "Remove .edl & .mpg files after comcut". Obviously that was created before VRD integration to remove comskip .edl file and .mpg file after Ad Cut job, but it will also look for and delete VRD .Vprj files if enabled. I have been asked before to have a separate option to remove .mpg file which makes sense but I never got around to implementing that yet. So some cleanup is past due in that area.


----------



## spocko

moyekj said:


> There is a related none too obvious option under File Settings - "Remove .edl & .mpg files after comcut".


Cool, I had overlooked that option.


----------



## Hcour

Planning on installing Windows 7 next wk. Should pytivo and kmttg work ok?


----------



## PaulS

I've been running pyTivo, kmttg and StreamBaby under Win7 64-bit for a few months now with no issues.


----------



## Hcour

PaulS said:


> I've been running pyTivo, kmttg and StreamBaby under Win7 64-bit for a few months now with no issues.


Exxxxxcellent! Thanks!


----------



## CrispyCritter

I'm trying out kmttg and pyTivo on a Ubuntu box - they're working very well together. I'm impressed with how solid things are, and kmttg has really become full-featured! Many thanks and kudos to the developers! A couple of questions and a few observations.
Questions:
1. When looking from a TiVo to a pyTivo video share, I want episode numbers to appear in the title. I'm currently doing this by munging the "episodeTitle" field in a kmttg custom script. Is that the "approved" method? (Other approaches seem to almost work, or work some of the time depending on pyTivo caching settings)
2. Is there any way to tell kmttg which TiVo to autoload from? I've got some shows being recorded in SD on one TiVo and HD on another. Is it just luck which one I get?


Observations/Bugs
(I don't need any of these fixed for me, just things I happened to notice).
1. Unlike other configure settings, FILES Default Path is not updated when you save configure (it starts working next kmttg invocation).
2. With a massive autotransfer in GUI mode, the status/queue becomes unreadable because successful completion of tasks is not always picked up (many downloads listed as "Running", etc).
3. I've got 3 shows that auto-transfer perfectly, once every hour for the past day! I assume the problem is they are episodes, but the metadata file is missing episodeNumber (my fault) so they don't get entered in auto.history?
4. I get an awful lot of "server busy" errors. I assume most if not all are due to still running TiVo Desktop from another machine, but 1 in 5 transfers failing seems like a lot.
5. Still a reference to "kmttg.pl" on the auto-transfer doc page. 
6. Took a couple tries to figure out what to do to avoid errors when saving 'configure' with programs like HandBrake I don't have (blanking out the program entry doesn't work, changing to /dev/null doesn't work, changing to /bin/cat works).


----------



## moyekj

CrispyCritter said:


> 1. When looking from a TiVo to a pyTivo video share, I want episode numbers to appear in the title. I'm currently doing this by munging the "episodeTitle" field in a kmttg custom script. Is that the "approved" method? (Other approaches seem to almost work, or work some of the time depending on pyTivo caching settings)


 Sounds like a good approach and good use of "custom" task to me.


> 2. Is there any way to tell kmttg which TiVo to autoload from? I've got some shows being recorded in SD on one TiVo and HD on another. Is it just luck which one I get?


 Not in current release. In upcoming release there is a TiVo filter available for each Auto Transfer entry as well as some global filters among other things.



> Observations/Bugs
> (I don't need any of these fixed for me, just things I happened to notice).
> 1. Unlike other configure settings, FILES Default Path is not updated when you save configure (it starts working next kmttg invocation).


 Yes, once File Browser is initiated it will keep last used value, so that setting only affects things when you first start kmttg GUI.



> 3. I've got 3 shows that auto-transfer perfectly, once every hour for the past day! I assume the problem is they are episodes, but the metadata file is missing episodeNumber (my fault) so they don't get entered in auto.history?


 auto.history is marked with *programId* entries (not episodeNumber since many shows don't have episodeNumbers) which are supposed to be unique for each program. Somehow I suppose those shows don't have programIds which I can't say I've seen before... Is there something special about those 3 programs? One potential way to avoid re-downloads is to turn off the "Overwrite existing files" and "Remove .TiVo after file decrypt" options.



> 4. I get an awful lot of "server busy" errors. I assume most if not all are due to still running TiVo Desktop from another machine, but 1 in 5 transfers failing seems like a lot.


 I never get "server busy" errors with my 2 S3 TiVos, but I'm not running TiVo Desktop.



> 5. Still a reference to "kmttg.pl" on the auto-transfer doc page.


 Thanks, fixed it.



> 6. Took a couple tries to figure out what to do to avoid errors when saving 'configure' with programs like HandBrake I don't have (blanking out the program entry doesn't work, changing to /dev/null doesn't work, changing to /bin/cat works).


 it's perfectly fine to ignore the error messages and save changes anyway - they are just there to alert you that you may have a wrong setting. On Linux there are some programs not available on that platform so there tends to be more of these errors printed.


----------



## orangeboy

moyekj said:


> CrispyCritter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. I've got 3 shows that auto-transfer perfectly, once every hour for the past day! I assume the problem is they are episodes, but the metadata file is missing episodeNumber (my fault) so they don't get entered in auto.history?
> 
> 
> 
> auto.history is marked with *programId* entries (not episodeNumber since many shows don't have episodeNumbers) which are supposed to be unique for each program. Somehow I suppose those shows don't have programIds which I can't say I've seen before... Is there something special about those 3 programs? One potential way to avoid re-downloads is to turn off the "Overwrite existing files" and "Remove .TiVo after file decrypt" options.
Click to expand...

This sounds like the situation when a file gets pulled from a pyTivo share. The metadata for programId doesn't go with the show. I had the same problem when pyTivo push was giving me issues and I had to resort to manually pulling the shows instead. Pushing sets the shows to be copy protected, so kmttg doesn't attempt to download it (again).


----------



## moyekj

orangeboy said:


> This sounds like the situation when a file gets pulled from a pyTivo share. The metadata for programId doesn't go with the show. I had the same problem when pyTivo push was giving me issues and I had to resort to manually pulling the shows instead. Pushing sets the shows to be copy protected, so kmttg doesn't attempt to download it (again).


 There is no pyTivo *programId* metadata tag available.
I just checked with a pyTivo pull that the pulled pyTivo program does not have *programId* tag which means kmttg doesn't have a way to get a unique id for it:


Code:


<Item>
...
<Details>
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-raw-tts</ContentType>
<SourceFormat>video/x-tivo-raw-tts</SourceFormat>
...
<HighDefinition>No</HighDefinition>
<ByteOffset>0</ByteOffset>
<RecordingQuality>75</RecordingQuality>
<TvRating>7</TvRating>
</Details>
...
</Item>

A normally recorded program on the other hand does have *programId*:


Code:


<Item>
...
<Details>
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-raw-tts</ContentType>
<SourceFormat>video/x-tivo-raw-tts</SourceFormat>
...
<SourceChannel>702</SourceChannel>
<SourceStation>KCBSDT</SourceStation>
<HighDefinition>Yes</HighDefinition>
<ProgramId>EP7128720112</ProgramId>
<SeriesId>SH712872</SeriesId>
...
</Details>
...
</Item>

So I think what I can do is if programId does not exist I will use the Url id instead. Example:


Code:


<Url>
http://192.168.1.107:80/download/NUMB3RS.TiVo?Container=&#37;2FNowPlaying&id=2558207
</Url>

I'll grab the id from the end of the Url


----------



## moyekj

Since there is no guarantee the Url id should be unique, especially with multiple Tivos in the house what I've done is if ProgramId doesn't exist then make a fake ProgramId as *urlid_size*. That should be unique enough I think with very small chance for it to be repeated. Tried it out with a couple of pyTivo pulls and running auto transfers and now it's working great. This fix will be in upcoming release.


----------



## orangeboy

moyekj said:


> There is no pyTivo *programId* metadata tag available.


Sorry for the poor wording on my part. I should have stated "there is no way to associate the programId with a pyTivo pulled file." I'm not so much worried about a pyTivo pushed file since it is marked copy-protected, but I imagine the same is true about associating that piece of metadata with a pyTivo pushed file.


----------



## CrispyCritter

My reading of this is that there are two issues that need to be addressed in my situation, and what you're doing (thanks!) addresses the most important one, but still has problems.

My setup is having a series auto-transferred on TiVo 1, and then watching an episode of the show on TiVo 2, pulling it via pytivo from the PC. Currently that show on TiVo 2 will be infinitely auto-transferred back to PC, since it doesn't have a *programid*.

Your current solution solves the infinitely looping problem (I believe), but still means one extra copy of everything I watch this way on TiVo 2 will now appear in the Series archive on the PC, cluttering up that list and taking up space.

I'm not sure that this can be attacked from just kmttg; the easiest solution (and I really have no idea how easy it is) might be to add *programid* to the info that pyTivo cares about and stores.


----------



## moyekj

CrispyCritter said:


> My reading of this is that there are two issues that need to be addressed in my situation, and what you're doing (thanks!) addresses the most important one, but still has problems.
> 
> My setup is having a series auto-transferred on TiVo 1, and then watching an episode of the show on TiVo 2, pulling it via pytivo from the PC. Currently that show on TiVo 2 will be infinitely auto-transferred back to PC, since it doesn't have a *programid*.
> 
> Your current solution solves the infinitely looping problem (I believe), but still means one extra copy of everything I watch this way on TiVo 2 will now appear in the Series archive on the PC, cluttering up that list and taking up space.
> 
> I'm not sure that this can be attacked from just kmttg; the easiest solution (and I really have no idea how easy it is) might be to add *programid* to the info that pyTivo cares about and stores.


How about a kmttg option to not auto transfer any program that does not have a ProgramId?


----------



## CrispyCritter

moyekj said:


> How about a kmttg option to not auto transfer any program that does not have a ProgramId?


That works for me, and sounds like it should be reasonable in general. If it doesn't have a ProgramId then that copy wasn't recorded by the TiVo. Restricting auto-transfers to TiVo-originated shows sounds good.

An alternative I was thinking about was to have pulled shows copy-protected as well as pushed shows, but your solution should be much easier to implement!


----------



## moyekj

CrispyCritter said:


> That works for me, and sounds like it should be reasonable in general. If it doesn't have a ProgramId then that copy wasn't recorded by the TiVo. Restricting auto-transfers to TiVo-originated shows sounds good.
> 
> An alternative I was thinking about was to have pulled shows copy-protected as well as pushed shows, but your solution should be much easier to implement!


If you like please visit this issue for a beta version containing new changes including this new ProgramId filter and filter by TiVo name for Auto Transfers (among several other things):
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/issues/detail?id=66


----------



## CrispyCritter

moyekj said:


> If you like please visit this issue for a beta version containing new changes including this new ProgramId filter and filter by TiVo name for Auto Transfers (among several other things):
> http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/issues/detail?id=66


Looks good! A quick test of both restricting an auto-filter to a TiVO, and not auto-transferring a pytivo'd copy of a show both worked. (Not the first time I tried; I just hit 'OK' and didn't hit 'UPDATE' first in auto-transfer configure. But I understand why you want both; it was just confusing the first time.)


----------



## orangeboy

moyekj said:


> How about a kmttg option to not auto transfer any program that does not have a ProgramId?


+1 on that idea. :up:


----------



## Krelnath

Ran into a problem downloading sunday's ep of "The Prisoner" on AMC. kmttg failed to download.

From the tivo itself, the ep title is 'Arrival; Harmony' (note the semicolon). Lools like the semicolon is confusing something.

Relevant lines from the log:

DOWNLOADING D:\TiVo\YYYY\The Prisoner #001 - Arrival Harmony (2009-11-15).TiVo ...
D:\Programs\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\ZZZZZZZ\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie7422760316985141032.tmp --url hxxp://999.999.999.999:80/download/The%20Prisoner.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1089403 --output "D:\TiVo\YYYY\The Prisoner #001 - Arrival Harmony (2009-11-15).TiVo" 
Download failed to file: D:\TiVo\YYYY\The Prisoner #001 - Arrival Harmony (2009-11-15).TiVo
Exit code: 2
Warning: bad output glob!​
Any suggestions?


----------



## moyekj

It's not the semicolon causing a problem since that character (and other illegal characters) is intentionally stripped from the file name as you will note from the output. On the surface I don't see anything wrong. Did you try to download it again and do you repeatedly get same error? If so it could be a fatal glitch in the source recording which TiVo server is failing to offload. If that's the case if you try a web browser to download the file you will likely run into a similar problem.

I don't think the problem is file name related.
I setup a similar file naming template to what I think you have:


Code:


[mainTitle][" #" EpisodeNumber " - "][episodeTitle] ([monthNum]_[mday]_[year])

Then tried it out on a show that has episode number and it worked fine:


Code:


>> DOWNLOADING C:\home\dvd\Rescue Me #518 - Carrot Three-Minute Replay (08_09_2009).TiVo ...
"C:\home\kmttg java testing\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie3204214199951617123.tmp --url http://192.168.1.107:80/download/Rescue&#37;20Me.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=2257761 --output "C:\home\dvd\Rescue Me #518 - Carrot Three-Minute Replay (08_09_2009).TiVo"
C:\home\dvd\Rescue Me #518 - Carrot Three-Minute Replay (08_09_2009).TiVo
size=115.10 MB elapsed=00:01:35 (10.16 Mbps)
---DONE---


----------



## janry

Dan S said:


> Hi there everyone, I am hoping someone might be able to shed some light on an issue I am having with kttmg. Thanks to the author, by the way, for such a wonderful program!
> 
> I have a large archive of hi-def .tivo files that I have transferred to my vista machine using Tivo Desktop. They all play on the computer fine when I open the transferred .tivo file and it plays through Windows Media Player.
> 
> Recently I bought a Western Digital "WDTV" to use sometimes in my condo building's theater room, this box is capable of playing 1080i mpeg files.
> 
> I installed kttmg, installed it, and proceeded to use only the "decrypt" function to convert the .tivo file to an unprotected, standard .mpeg 2 file, with no extra encoding. The process seemed to work and went very quickly, just 2-3 minutes.
> 
> However, while the resulting .mpg video file looks identical to the original file (as it should), the new file has sound issues not present in the original .tivo file, specifically:
> 
> -When I play back the new .mpg file in Windows Media Player or VLC, there are are frequent sound dropouts
> 
> -When I try to play the .mpeg file on the WDTV box, the soundtrack is completely silent (the video looks fine)
> 
> Anyone have any idea what could be causing this? I tried converting two different movies and the problem occurred on both.
> 
> Thanks!





DougSW said:


> Dan S,
> 
> I'm having the same issue with my WDTV, I haven't tried anything else for playback yet. I can decode SD programs fine but the HD programs off my TivoHD have no audio. I wonder if there is some setting we need to change in kmttg. I just installed it and clicked the decode box.
> 
> Nonetheless, thank you for all your work on kmttg moyekj.
> 
> Doug


Have you seen this thread?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7611511

I tried the suggestion to run comskip on my TiVo files and indeed it does fix the audio problem.

But on HD files, the video plays fine for a few seconds, then freezes for a few seconds. SD videos play fine. The freezing does not happen on files I do not run comskip on but they don't have audio.


----------



## CrispyCritter

Krelnath said:


> Ran into a problem downloading sunday's ep of "The Prisoner" on AMC. kmttg failed to download.
> 
> From the tivo itself, the ep title is 'Arrival; Harmony' (note the semicolon). Lools like the semicolon is confusing something.


I had no problems with it - my auto-load of it worked fine last night. I'm running the latest beta (v0.7ebeta). kmttg removed the semi-colon when creating the file name for me; my filename is 
ep001_Arrival Harmony_(11_15_2009).mpg

Now I just have to move all those old "The Prisoner" elsewhere!


----------



## Krelnath

moyekj said:


> It's not the semicolon causing a problem since that character (and other illegal characters) is intentionally stripped from the file name as you will note from the output. On the surface I don't see anything wrong. Did you try to download it again and do you repeatedly get same error? If so it could be a fatal glitch in the source recording which TiVo server is failing to offload. If that's the case if you try a web browser to download the file you will likely run into a similar problem.


tried again, same result - dies immediately with same errors via kmttg v0p7d.

Downloaded via web browser, worked ok.

Any other other suggestions?


----------



## moyekj

Krelnath said:


> tried again, same result - dies immediately with same errors via kmttg v0p7d.
> 
> Downloaded via web browser, worked ok.
> 
> Any other other suggestions?


 It looks like the problem is #001 in output file name. When I try curl from command line and using #001 in output file name I get:
internal error: invalid pattern type (0)
It only does that for #001. If I change to #002 or other 3 digit combinations it works fine.

So as a workaround if you insert a space or _ (underscore) character after # character in your file naming then that should solve the problem.
i.e. # 001 is OK, but #001 looks to be a special reserved shell construct of some sort.
(In next release I've put in fix to change #001 to # 001 for Windows platforms)


----------



## Krelnath

moyekj said:


> It looks like the problem is #001 in output file name. When I try curl from command line and using #001 in output file name I get:
> internal error: invalid pattern type (0)
> It only does that for #001. If I change to #002 or other 3 digit combinations it works fine.
> 
> So as a workaround if you insert a space or _ (underscore) character after # character in your file naming then that should solve the problem.
> i.e. # 001 is OK, but #001 looks to be a special reserved shell construct of some sort.
> (In next release I've put in fix to change #001 to # 001 for Windows platforms)


Think I figured it out, after RTFM-ing the curl docs. 

The '#n' sequence is used for output stream redirection to open files for multiple file pulls. The zeroes were ignored, it was just the '1' that ended up pointing to the first file stream. Since we only pull 1 file at a time, none of the other combinations would have an effect.

Went back through my logs, and this is the first show I've pulled that has had an episode number 1.

I think it might be a misfeature in curl, as according to the docs, it should be barfing on any '#n' in the output filespec without multiple inputs.

Looks like adding --globoff to the curl command line turns it off, so the extra space kludge shouldn't be needed.


----------



## moyekj

Krelnath said:


> Think I figured it out, after RTFM-ing the curl docs.
> 
> The '#n' sequence is used for output stream redirection to open files for multiple file pulls. The zeroes were ignored, it was just the '1' that ended up pointing to the first file stream. Since we only pull 1 file at a time, none of the other combinations would have an effect.
> 
> Went back through my logs, and this is the first show I've pulled that has had an episode number 1.
> 
> I think it might be a misfeature in curl, as according to the docs, it should be barfing on any '#n' in the output filespec without multiple inputs.
> 
> Looks like adding --globoff to the curl command line turns it off, so the extra space kludge shouldn't be needed.


 Great, thanks for the research and better solution. I've added --globoff option to curl calls in kmttg and got rid of the #001-># 001 replacement hack.


----------



## philter25

So I downloaded this a month ago to use it to transfer stuff of my tivo to my psp. I worked flawlessly for the first month. Now, with this current batch of videos I transferred, all of them have audio/video sync issues.

Ive done some reading, is the only fix for this to buy videoredo to fix the av sync problems?

At what step do the AV sync problems occur? Like can I use tivo desktop to create the .tivo files and then use KMTTG to convert them for the psp? Would that still give me av sync problems?

I REALLY like KMTTG because the format for the psp, the videos take up almost the full screen. I was using directshow and another program before and the video files came out small.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## moyekj

philter25 said:


> So I downloaded this a month ago to use it to transfer stuff of my tivo to my psp. I worked flawlessly for the first month. Now, with this current batch of videos I transferred, all of them have audio/video sync issues.
> 
> Ive done some reading, is the only fix for this to buy videoredo to fix the av sync problems?
> 
> At what step do the AV sync problems occur? Like can I use tivo desktop to create the .tivo files and then use KMTTG to convert them for the psp? Would that still give me av sync problems?
> 
> I REALLY like KMTTG because the format for the psp, the videos take up almost the full screen. I was using directshow and another program before and the video files came out small.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


The problem is glitches in the source digital cable recordings. The .TiVo files have the glitches embedded so it doesn't matter how you downloaded them from your TiVos. The A/V sync problem won't actually show up until you try and edit the mpeg2 file. i.e. If you play back the .TiVo or decrypted .mpg file on your PC then all is fine. But if you then edit the .mpg file to remove commercials and/or encode to another format that is when the A/V sync issues will surface unless you clean up the original .TiVo/.mpg with VRD first.
As I posted not too long ago if you took same files through Tivo Desktop Plus you would run into similar issues.
Note that it is well worth the $50 for VRD Plus (all you need) and you can use the trial version to confirm it really works before purchasing and there is good integration with VRD in kmttg.


----------



## moyekj

v0p7e version just released. Consult release_notes Wiki for a summary of all enhancements, changes & fixes.


----------



## orangeboy

moyekj said:


> v0p7e version just released. Consult release_notes Wiki for a summary of all enhancements, changes & fixes.


Very nice! Thanks!


----------



## jmsxl

Just discovered kmttg -- Thank You moyekj for this fantastic program!

I have perhaps an odd request here. Is there a way for me to extract the audio portion of a program? For example, Charlie Rose which is a talk show. I would like to download the audio from these shows to my Ipod nano... don't need the video. I've looked through some of the encoding profiles and it isn't clear to me what to change to pull out just the audio, if that's possible.

Thanks again!


----------



## moyekj

jmsxl said:


> Just discovered kmttg -- Thank You moyekj for this fantastic program!
> 
> I have perhaps an odd request here. Is there a way for me to extract the audio portion of a program? For example, Charlie Rose which is a talk show. I would like to download the audio from these shows to my Ipod nano... don't need the video. I've looked through some of the encoding profiles and it isn't clear to me what to change to pull out just the audio, if that's possible.
> 
> Thanks again!


That's pretty easy. Under the "encode" folder of kmttg installation create a new encoding profile for example called ff_mp3_only.enc with the following which makes an mp3 file (audio only):


Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
mp3 audio: mp3 audio only

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -vn -acodec libmp3lame -ab 128k -f mp3 OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
mp3

Then start kmttg and use encode task along with "ff_mp3_only" profile.


----------



## jmsxl

Thanks! I'll give this a try.


----------



## Quaxtro

I cannot get the kmttg service to start no matter what I do! I'm running WinXP and even turned my firewall off but still nothing, I have the latest version kmttg v0p7e.
Tivo Desktop Plus works fine but I really would like to use this program instead.
Any ideas?
Here is the error message I receive: 
>> Getting Now Playing List from Bedroom ...
"C:\Program Files\kmttg_v0p7e\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\MYPROF~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie6780652356841302297.tmp --url https://192.168.0.182/TiVoConnect?C...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\DOCUME~1\MYPROF~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\NPL2085983814210174880.tmp 
NPL job completed: 00:00:02
---DONE---
18 SHOWS, 107 GB USED

Monsters vs. Aliens: Mutant Pumpkins From Outer Space
Recorded Wed 10/28/2009 08:00 PM on 604=WNBCDT, Duration = 32 mins
When mutant pumpkins try to take over Earth on Halloween, the monsters must combat the gourds and try to end their wicked scheme. 
>> DOWNLOADING C:\Program Files\kmttg_v0p7e\Monsters vs. Aliens Mutant Pumpkins From Outer Space (10_28_2009).TiVo ...
"C:\Program Files\kmttg_v0p7e\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\MYPROF~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie1910590119778353544.tmp --url http://192.168.0.182:80/download/Mo...er Space.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=240310 --output "C:\Program Files\kmttg_v0p7e\Monsters vs. Aliens Mutant Pumpkins From Outer Space (10_28_2009).TiVo" 
C:\Program Files\kmttg_v0p7e\Monsters vs. Aliens Mutant Pumpkins From Outer Space (10_28_2009).TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:08 (0.00 Mbps)

*Server Busy*

Download failed to file: C:\Program Files\kmttg_v0p7e\Monsters vs. Aliens Mutant Pumpkins From Outer Space (10_28_2009).TiVo
Exit code: 0
% Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed

0 31 0 31 0 0 116 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 116
0 31 0 31 0 0 116 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
0 51 0 51 0 0 90 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 90
0 51 0 51 0 0 90 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 1 seconds. 3 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

0 51 0 51 0 0 181 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 181
0 51 0 51 0 0 181 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 2 seconds. 2 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

0 51 0 51 0 0 192 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 192
0 51 0 51 0 0 192 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 4 seconds. 1 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

0 51 0 51 0 0 217 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 217
0 51 0 51 0 0 217 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0


----------



## moyekj

Quaxtro, the problem is your TiVo is returning *
Server Busy
*. Make sure that TiVo Desktop is disabled and if you keep getting Server Busy message then from kmttg choose File->Reset TiVo web server and try again. If still no luck reboot your TiVo and then it should work.


----------



## jmsxl

moyekj said:


> That's pretty easy. Under the "encode" folder of kmttg installation create a new encoding profile for example called ff_mp3_only.enc with the following which makes an mp3 file (audio only):
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # Description (single line, keep short)
> <description>
> mp3 audio: mp3 audio only
> 
> # Encode command or script (single line)
> # Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
> <command>
> FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -vn -acodec libmp3lame -ab 128k -f mp3 OUTPUT
> 
> # Encoded output file extension
> <extension>
> mp3
> 
> Then start kmttg and use encode task along with "ff_mp3_only" profile.


I tried this out and got the following error:


Code:


>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'ff_mp3_only' TO FILE S:\TiVo\Charlie Rose - Warren Buffett, Berkshire Hathaway Inc (11_14_2009).mp3 ...
C:\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -y -i "S:\TiVo\Charlie Rose - Warren Buffett, Berkshire Hathaway Inc (11_14_2009).mpg" -vn -acodec libmp3lame -ab 128k -f mp3 "S:\TiVo\Charlie Rose - Warren Buffett, Berkshire Hathaway Inc (11_14_2009).mp3" 
encoding failed (exit code: 1 ) - check command: C:\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -y -i "S:\TiVo\Charlie Rose - Warren Buffett, Berkshire Hathaway Inc (11_14_2009).mpg" -vn -acodec libmp3lame -ab 128k -f mp3 "S:\TiVo\Charlie Rose - Warren Buffett, Berkshire Hathaway Inc (11_14_2009).mp3" 
FFmpeg version 0.5, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration: --enable-memalign-hack --enable-postproc --enable-swscale --enable-gpl --enable-libfaac --enable-libfaad --enable-libgsm --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libvorbis --enable-libtheora --enable-libxvid --enable-libx264 --disable-ffserver --disable-ffplay --enable-avisynth --enable-libdirac --enable-libschroedinger --enable-avfilter --enable-avfilter-lavf --enable-pthreads --enable-libspeex --enable-libopenjpeg --enable-small --disable-decoder=aac --extra-cflags=-mtune=generic -fno-common -I/usr/local/include --extra-ldflags=-L/usr/local/lib
  libavutil     49.15. 0 / 49.15. 0
  libavcodec    52.20. 0 / 52.20. 0
  libavformat   52.31. 0 / 52.31. 0
  libavdevice   52. 1. 0 / 52. 1. 0
  libavfilter    0. 4. 0 /  0. 4. 0
  libswscale     0. 7. 1 /  0. 7. 1
  libpostproc   51. 2. 0 / 51. 2. 0
  built on Mar 13 2009 23:50:16, gcc: 4.3.3

Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 59.94 (60000/1001) -> 29.97 (30000/1001)
Input #0, mpeg, from 'S:\TiVo\Charlie Rose - Warren Buffett, Berkshire Hathaway Inc (11_14_2009).mpg':
  Duration: 01:00:00.82, start: 0.936867, bitrate: 6237 kb/s
    Stream #0.0[0x1e0]: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 1920x1080 [PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], 11256 kb/s, 29.97 tbr, 90k tbn, 59.94 tbc
    Stream #0.1[0x1bd]: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5.1, s16, 384 kb/s
Output #0, mp3, to 'S:\TiVo\Charlie Rose - Warren Buffett, Berkshire Hathaway Inc (11_14_2009).mp3':
    Stream #0.0: Audio: libmp3lame, 48000 Hz, 5.1, s16, 128 kb/s
Stream mapping:
  Stream #0.1 -> #0.0
Error while opening codec for output stream #0.0 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height

Even though ffmpeg is given the "-vn" (disable video recording) option, it seems that it still wants to output the video stream. ??


----------



## moyekj

jmsxl, add *-ac 2* to make audio stereo since your source is 6 channel audio.


----------



## jmsxl

moyekj said:


> jmsxl, add *-ac 2* to make audio stereo since your source is 6 channel audio.


Thanks, that works perfectly!


----------



## Quaxtro

moyekj said:


> Quaxtro, the problem is your TiVo is returning *
> Server Busy
> *. Make sure that TiVo Desktop is disabled and if you keep getting Server Busy message then from kmttg choose File->Reset TiVo web server and try again. If still no luck reboot your TiVo and then it should work.


Thank you very much for the advice! I will try that!


----------



## Quaxtro

kmttg is finally (sort of) working for me. However it failed twice at around 2GB of transfer each time.
I have a 1TB NTFS drive (WinXP) with 350GB free space!
btw - I cannot get kmttg started as a service. Windows keeps giving me error messages.
Any help figuring this out would be greatly appreciated!

Here is the log from kmttg:

>> Getting Now Playing List from Bedroom ...
"C:\Program Files\kmttg_v0p7e\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\MYPROF~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie1051262513052682409.tmp --url https://192.168.0.182/TiVoConnect?C...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\DOCUME~1\MYPROF~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\NPL8986482641125400224.tmp 
NPL job completed: 00:00:03
---DONE---
19 SHOWS, 116 GB USED

Monsters vs. Aliens: Mutant Pumpkins From Outer Space
Recorded Wed 10/28/2009 08:00 PM on 604=WNBCDT, Duration = 32 mins
When mutant pumpkins try to take over Earth on Halloween, the monsters must combat the gourds and try to end their wicked scheme. 
>> DOWNLOADING F:\Tivo\Monsters vs. Aliens Mutant Pumpkins From Outer Space (10_28_2009).TiVo ...
"C:\Program Files\kmttg_v0p7e\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\MYPROF~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie5813217572179608004.tmp --url http://192.168.0.182:80/download/Mo...er Space.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=240310 --output "F:\Tivo\Monsters vs. Aliens Mutant Pumpkins From Outer Space (10_28_2009).TiVo" 
19 SHOWS, 116 GB USED
19 SHOWS, 116 GB USED
F:\Tivo\Monsters vs. Aliens Mutant Pumpkins From Outer Space (10_28_2009).TiVo: size=2048.00 MB elapsed=00:42:37 (6.72 Mbps)
Download failed to file: F:\Tivo\Monsters vs. Aliens Mutant Pumpkins From Outer Space (10_28_2009).TiVo
Exit code: 18
0 31 0 1684M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:25:58 --:--:-- 1167k
0 31 0 1685M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:25:59 --:--:-- 1191k
0 31 0 1686M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:00 --:--:-- 1184k
0 31 0 1687M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:01 --:--:-- 1147k
0 31 0 1688M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:02 --:--:-- 1178k
0 31 0 1689M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:03 --:--:-- 1131k
0 31 0 1691M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:04 --:--:-- 1163k
0 31 0 1692M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:05 --:--:-- 1174k
0 31 0 1693M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:06 --:--:-- 1188k
0 31 0 1694M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:07 --:--:-- 1115k
0 31 0 1695M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:08 --:--:-- 1089k
0 31 0 1696M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:09 --:--:-- 1116k
0 31 0 1697M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:10 --:--:-- 1077k
0 31 0 1698M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:11 --:--:-- 1060k
0 31 0 1699M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:12 --:--:-- 1090k
0 31 0 1700M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:13 --:--:-- 1115k
0 31 0 1701M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:14 --:--:-- 1076k
0 31 0 1703M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:15 --:--:-- 1124k
0 31 0 1704M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:16 --:--:-- 1147k
0 31 0 1705M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:17 --:--:-- 1143k
0 31 0 1706M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:18 --:--:-- 1111k
0 31 0 1707M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:19 --:--:-- 1136k
0 31 0 1708M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:20 --:--:-- 1062k
0 31 0 1709M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:21 --:--:-- 1069k
0 31 0 1710M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:22 --:--:-- 1069k
0 31 0 1711M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:23 --:--:-- 1123k
0 31 0 1712M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:24 --:--:-- 1108k
0 31 0 1713M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:25 --:--:-- 1160k
0 31 0 1714M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:26 --:--:-- 1144k
0 31 0 1715M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:27 --:--:-- 1132k
0 31 0 1717M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:28 --:--:-- 1119k
0 31 0 1717M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:29 --:--:-- 1062k
0 31 0 1719M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:30 --:--:-- 1088k
0 31 0 1720M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:31 --:--:-- 1087k
0 31 0 1721M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:32 --:--:-- 1097k
0 31 0 1722M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:33 --:--:-- 1087k
0 31 0 1723M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:34 --:--:-- 1125k
0 31 0 1724M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:35 --:--:-- 1117k
0 31 0 1725M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:36 --:--:-- 1109k
0 31 0 1726M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:37 --:--:-- 1122k
0 31 0 1727M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:38 --:--:-- 1089k
0 31 0 1728M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:39 --:--:-- 1072k
0 31 0 1729M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:40 --:--:-- 1070k
0 31 0 1730M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:41 --:--:-- 1047k
0 31 0 1731M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:42 --:--:-- 1051k
0 31 0 1732M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:43 --:--:-- 1048k
0 31 0 1733M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:44 --:--:-- 1089k
0 31 0 1735M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:45 --:--:-- 1064k
0 31 0 1736M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:46 --:--:-- 1114k
0 31 0 1737M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:47 --:--:-- 1092k
0 31 0 1738M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:48 --:--:-- 1123k
0 31 0 1739M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:49 --:--:-- 1104k
0 31 0 1740M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:50 --:--:-- 1130k
0 31 0 1741M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:51 --:--:-- 1088k
0 31 0 1742M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:52 --:--:-- 1119k
0 31 0 1743M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:53 --:--:-- 1144k
0 31 0 1744M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:54 --:--:-- 1136k
0 31 0 1745M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:55 --:--:-- 1072k
0 31 0 1746M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:56 --:--:-- 1125k
0 31 0 1748M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:57 --:--:-- 1116k
0 31 0 1749M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:58 --:--:-- 1112k
0 31 0 1750M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:26:59 --:--:-- 1063k
0 31 0 1751M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:00 --:--:-- 1106k
0 31 0 1752M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:01 --:--:-- 1069k
0 31 0 1753M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:02 --:--:-- 1073k
0 31 0 1754M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:03 --:--:-- 1084k
0 31 0 1755M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:04 --:--:-- 1109k
0 31 0 1756M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:05 --:--:-- 1099k
0 31 0 1757M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:06 --:--:-- 1114k
0 31 0 1758M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:07 --:--:-- 1071k
0 31 0 1759M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:08 --:--:-- 1043k
0 31 0 1760M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:09 --:--:-- 1073k
0 31 0 1762M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:10 --:--:-- 1135k
0 31 0 1763M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:11 --:--:-- 1085k
0 31 0 1764M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:12 --:--:-- 1110k
0 31 0 1765M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:13 --:--:-- 1126k
0 31 0 1766M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:14 --:--:-- 1088k
0 31 0 1767M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:15 --:--:-- 1073k
0 31 0 1768M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:16 --:--:-- 1117k
0 31 0 1769M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:17 --:--:-- 1154k
0 31 0 1770M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:18 --:--:-- 1152k
0 31 0 1771M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:19 --:--:-- 1164k
0 31 0 1772M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:20 --:--:-- 1128k
0 31 0 1774M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:21 --:--:-- 1241k
0 31 0 1775M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:22 --:--:-- 1167k
0 31 0 1776M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:23 --:--:-- 1144k
0 31 0 1777M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:24 --:--:-- 1161k
0 31 0 1778M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:25 --:--:-- 1155k
0 31 0 1779M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:26 --:--:-- 1030k
0 31 0 1780M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:27 --:--:-- 1094k
0 31 0 1781M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:28 --:--:-- 1079k
0 31 0 1782M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:29 --:--:-- 1079k
0 31 0 1783M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:30 --:--:-- 1099k
0 31 0 1784M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:31 --:--:-- 1124k
0 31 0 1786M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:32 --:--:-- 1124k
0 31 0 1787M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:33 --:--:-- 1150k
0 31 0 1788M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:34 --:--:-- 1096k
0 31 0 1789M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:35 --:--:-- 1061k
0 31 0 1790M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:36 --:--:-- 1039k
0 31 0 1791M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:37 --:--:-- 1017k
0 31 0 1792M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:38 --:--:-- 1055k
0 31 0 1793M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:39 --:--:-- 1147k
0 31 0 1794M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:40 --:--:-- 1213k
0 31 0 1795M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:41 --:--:-- 1205k
0 31 0 1797M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:42 --:--:-- 1201k
0 31 0 1798M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:43 --:--:-- 1179k
0 31 0 1799M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:44 --:--:-- 1099k
0 31 0 1800M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:45 --:--:-- 1116k
0 31 0 1801M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:46 --:--:-- 1171k
0 31 0 1802M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:47 --:--:-- 1104k
0 31 0 1803M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:48 --:--:-- 1141k
0 31 0 1804M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:49 --:--:-- 1169k
0 31 0 1805M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:50 --:--:-- 1073k
0 31 0 1806M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:51 --:--:-- 1075k
0 31 0 1807M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:52 --:--:-- 1105k
0 31 0 1809M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:53 --:--:-- 1085k
0 31 0 1810M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:54 --:--:-- 1129k
0 31 0 1811M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:55 --:--:-- 1194k
0 31 0 1812M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:56 --:--:-- 1162k
0 31 0 1813M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:57 --:--:-- 1219k
0 31 0 1814M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:58 --:--:-- 1168k
0 31 0 1815M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:27:59 --:--:-- 1146k
0 31 0 1817M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:00 --:--:-- 1138k
0 31 0 1818M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:01 --:--:-- 1143k
0 31 0 1819M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:02 --:--:-- 1134k
0 31 0 1820M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:03 --:--:-- 1163k
0 31 0 1821M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:04 --:--:-- 1160k
0 31 0 1822M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:05 --:--:-- 1148k
0 31 0 1823M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:06 --:--:-- 1080k
0 31 0 1824M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:07 --:--:-- 1102k
0 31 0 1825M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:08 --:--:-- 1112k
0 31 0 1827M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:09 --:--:-- 1139k
0 31 0 1827M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:10 --:--:-- 1093k
0 31 0 1829M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:11 --:--:-- 1161k
0 31 0 1830M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:12 --:--:-- 1107k
0 31 0 1831M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:13 --:--:-- 1106k
0 31 0 1832M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:14 --:--:-- 1097k
0 31 0 1833M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:15 --:--:-- 1095k
0 31 0 1834M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:16 --:--:-- 1124k
0 31 0 1835M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:17 --:--:-- 1154k
0 31 0 1836M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:18 --:--:-- 1107k
0 31 0 1837M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:19 --:--:-- 1101k
0 31 0 1838M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:20 --:--:-- 1152k
0 31 0 1840M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:21 --:--:-- 1138k
0 31 0 1841M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:22 --:--:-- 1149k
0 31 0 1842M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:23 --:--:-- 1141k
0 31 0 1843M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:24 --:--:-- 1189k
0 31 0 1844M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:25 --:--:-- 1217k
0 31 0 1845M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:26 --:--:-- 1179k
0 31 0 1846M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:27 --:--:-- 1135k
0 31 0 1848M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:28 --:--:-- 1207k
0 31 0 1849M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:29 --:--:-- 1176k
0 31 0 1850M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:30 --:--:-- 1080k
0 31 0 1851M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:31 --:--:-- 1136k
0 31 0 1852M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:32 --:--:-- 1159k
0 31 0 1853M 0 0  1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:33 --:--:-- 1104k
0 31 0 1854M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:34 --:--:-- 1075k
0 31 0 1855M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:35 --:--:-- 1135k
0 31 0 1857M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:36 --:--:-- 1143k
0 31 0 1858M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:37 --:--:-- 1128k
0 31 0 1859M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:38 --:--:-- 1175k
0 31 0 1860M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:39 --:--:-- 1136k
0 31 0 1861M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:40 --:--:-- 1181k
0 31 0 1862M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:41 --:--:-- 1123k
0 31 0 1863M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:42 --:--:-- 1142k
0 31 0 1864M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:43 --:--:-- 1129k
0 31 0 1865M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:44 --:--:-- 1117k
0 31 0 1866M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:45 --:--:-- 1086k
0 31 0 1868M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:46 --:--:-- 1116k
0 31 0 1869M 0 0 1108k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:47 --:--:-- 1150k
0 31 0 1870M 0 0 1108k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:48 --:--:-- 1165k
0 31 0 1871M 0 0 1108k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:49 --:--:-- 1249k
0 31 0 1872M 0 0 1108k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:50 --:--:-- 1221k
0 31 0 1873M 0 0 1108k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:51 --:--:-- 1218k
0 31 0 1875M 0 0 1108k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:52 --:--:-- 1186k
0 31 0 1876M 0 0 1108k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:53 --:--:-- 1192k
0 31 0 1877M 0 0 1108k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:54 --:--:-- 1195k
0 31 0 1878M 0 0 1108k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:55 --:--:-- 1224k
0 31 0 1879M 0 0 1108k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:56 --:--:-- 1192k
0 31 0 1880M 0 0 1108k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:57 --:--:-- 1187k
0 31 0 1882M 0 0 1108k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:58 --:--:-- 1193k
0 31 0 1883M 0 0 1108k 0 --:--:-- 0:28:59 --:--:-- 1169k
0 31 0 1884M 0 0 1108k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:00 --:--:-- 1149k
0 31 0 1885M 0 0 1108k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:01 --:--:-- 1185k
0 31 0 1886M 0 0 1108k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:02 --:--:-- 1195k
0 31 0 1887M 0 0 1108k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:03 --:--:-- 1197k
0 31 0 1889M 0 0 1108k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:04 --:--:-- 1197k
0 31 0 1890M 0 0 1108k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:05 --:--:-- 1203k
0 31 0 1891M 0 0 1108k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:06 --:--:-- 1186k
0 31 0 1892M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:07 --:--:-- 1216k
0 31 0 1893M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:08 --:--:-- 1183k
0 31 0 1894M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:09 --:--:-- 1160k
0 31 0 1895M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:10 --:--:-- 1153k
0 31 0 1897M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:11 --:--:-- 1150k
0 31 0 1897M 0 0 1108k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:12 --:--:-- 1070k
0 31 0 1899M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:13 --:--:-- 1082k
0 31 0 1900M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:14 --:--:-- 1111k
0 31 0 1901M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:15 --:--:-- 1107k
0 31 0 1902M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:16 --:--:-- 1148k
0 31 0 1903M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:17 --:--:-- 1194k
0 31 0 1904M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:18 --:--:-- 1209k
0 31 0 1906M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:19 --:--:-- 1196k
0 31 0 1907M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:20 --:--:-- 1218k
0 31 0 1908M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:21 --:--:-- 1178k
0 31 0 1909M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:22 --:--:-- 1203k
0 31 0 1910M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:23 --:--:-- 1182k
0 31 0 1911M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:24 --:--:-- 1189k
0 31 0 1912M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:25 --:--:-- 1156k
0 31 0 1914M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:26 --:--:-- 1177k
0 31 0 1915M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:27 --:--:-- 1135k
0 31 0 1916M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:28 --:--:-- 1114k
0 31 0 1917M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:29 --:--:-- 1095k
0 31 0 1918M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:30 --:--:-- 1112k
0 31 0 1919M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:31 --:--:-- 1123k
0 31 0 1920M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:32 --:--:-- 1091k
0 31 0 1921M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:33 --:--:-- 1134k
0 31 0 1922M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:34 --:--:-- 1172k
0 31 0 1923M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:35 --:--:-- 1110k
0 31 0 1925M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:36 --:--:-- 1119k
0 31 0 1926M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:37 --:--:-- 1135k
0 31 0 1927M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:38 --:--:-- 1079k
0 31 0 1928M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:39 --:--:-- 1091k
0 31 0 1929M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:40 --:--:-- 1141k
0 31 0 1930M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:41 --:--:-- 1095k
0 31 0 1931M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:42 --:--:-- 1152k
0 31 0 1932M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:43 --:--:-- 1127k
0 31 0 1933M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:44 --:--:-- 1103k
0 31 0 1934M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:45 --:--:-- 1137k
0 31 0 1936M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:46 --:--:-- 1177k
0 31 0 1937M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:47 --:--:-- 1142k
0 31 0 1938M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:48 --:--:-- 1226k
0 31 0 1939M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:49 --:--:-- 1145k
0 31 0 1940M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:50 --:--:-- 1121k
0 31 0 1941M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:51 --:--:-- 1091k
0 31 0 1942M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:52 --:--:-- 1064k
0 31 0 1943M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:53 --:--:-- 1061k
0 31 0 1944M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:54 --:--:-- 1115k
0 31 0 1945M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:55 --:--:-- 1088k
0 31 0 1946M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:56 --:--:-- 1129k
0 31 0 1947M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:57 --:--:-- 1139k
0 31 0 1949M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:58 --:--:-- 1112k
0 31 0 1949M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:29:59 --:--:-- 1084k
0 31 0 1951M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:00 --:--:-- 1140k
0 31 0 1952M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:01 --:--:-- 1128k
0 31 0 1953M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:02 --:--:-- 1142k
0 31 0 1954M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:03 --:--:-- 1176k
0 31 0 1956M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:04 --:--:-- 1193k
0 31 0 1956M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:05 --:--:-- 1168k
0 31 0 1958M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:06 --:--:-- 1153k
0 31 0 1959M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:07 --:--:-- 1162k
0 31 0 1960M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:08 --:--:-- 1153k
0 31 0 1961M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:09 --:--:-- 1157k
0 31 0 1962M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:10 --:--:-- 1175k
0 31 0 1963M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:11 --:--:-- 1117k
0 31 0 1964M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:12 --:--:-- 1109k
0 31 0 1966M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:13 --:--:-- 1175k
0 31 0 1967M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:14 --:--:-- 1189k
0 31 0 1968M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:15 --:--:-- 1140k
0 31 0 1969M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:16 --:--:-- 1213k
0 31 0 1970M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:17 --:--:-- 1237k
0 31 0 1971M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:18 --:--:-- 1096k
0 31 0 1972M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:19 --:--:-- 1115k
0 31 0 1973M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:20 --:--:-- 1150k
0 31 0 1975M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:21 --:--:-- 1151k
0 31 0 1976M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:22 --:--:-- 1136k
0 31 0 1977M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:23 --:--:-- 1123k
0 31 0 1978M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:24 --:--:-- 1132k
0 31 0 1979M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:25 --:--:-- 1112k
0 31 0 1980M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:26 --:--:-- 1058k
0 31 0 1981M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:27 --:--:-- 1049k
0 31 0 1982M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:28 --:--:-- 1157k
0 31 0 1983M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:29 --:--:-- 1159k
0 31 0 1984M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:30 --:--:-- 1143k
0 31 0 1986M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:31 --:--:-- 1182k
0 31 0 1987M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:32 --:--:-- 1167k
0 31 0 1988M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:33 --:--:-- 1138k
0 31 0 1989M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:34 --:--:-- 1086k
0 31 0 1990M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:35 --:--:-- 1123k
0 31 0 1991M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:36 --:--:-- 1071k
0 31 0 1992M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:37 --:--:-- 1106k
0 31 0 1993M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:38 --:--:-- 1066k
0 31 0 1994M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:39 --:--:-- 1081k
0 31 0 1995M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:40 --:--:-- 1108k
0 31 0 1996M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:41 --:--:-- 1084k
0 31 0 1997M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:42 --:--:-- 1094k
0 31 0 1998M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:43 --:--:-- 1081k
0 31 0 1999M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:44 --:--:-- 1117k
0 31 0 2000M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:45 --:--:-- 1066k
0 31 0 2002M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:46 --:--:-- 1129k
0 31 0 2003M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:47 --:--:-- 1145k
0 31 0 2004M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:48 --:--:-- 1139k
0 31 0 2005M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:49 --:--:-- 1080k
0 31 0 2006M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:50 --:--:-- 1111k
0 31 0 2007M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:51 --:--:-- 1079k
0 31 0 2008M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:52 --:--:-- 1078k
0 31 0 2009M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:53 --:--:-- 1091k
0 31 0 2010M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:54 --:--:-- 1151k
0 31 0 2011M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:55 --:--:-- 1141k
0 31 0 2013M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:56 --:--:-- 1176k
0 31 0 2013M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:57 --:--:-- 1063k
0 31 0 2015M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:58 --:--:-- 1119k
0 31 0 2016M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:30:59 --:--:-- 1062k
0 31 0 2017M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:00 --:--:-- 1036k
0 31 0 2018M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:01 --:--:-- 1040k
0 31 0 2019M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:02 --:--:-- 1126k
0 31 0 2020M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:03 --:--:-- 1099k
0 31 0 2021M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:04 --:--:-- 1139k
0 31 0 2022M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:05 --:--:-- 1160k
0 31 0 2023M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:06 --:--:-- 1099k
0 31 0 2024M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:07 --:--:-- 1121k
0 31 0 2025M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:08 --:--:-- 1128k
0 31 0 2026M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:09 --:--:-- 1097k
0 31 0 2028M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:10 --:--:-- 1109k
0 31 0 2029M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:11 --:--:-- 1213k
0 31 0 2030M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:12 --:--:-- 1179k
0 31 0 2031M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:13 --:--:-- 1182k
0 31 0 2032M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:14 --:--:-- 1210k
0 31 0 2033M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:15 --:--:-- 1149k
0 31 0 2034M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:16 --:--:-- 1110k
0 31 0 2035M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:17 --:--:-- 1097k
0 31 0 2036M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:18 --:--:-- 1071k
0 31 0 2038M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:19 --:--:-- 1060k
0 31 0 2038M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:20 --:--:-- 1076k
0 31 0 2039M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:21 --:--:-- 1031k
0 31 0 2041M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:22 --:--:-- 1043k
0 31 0 2041M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:23 --:--:-- 1022k
0 31 0 2042M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:24 --:--:-- 996k
0 31 0 2044M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:25 --:--:-- 1044k
0 31 0 2045M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:26 --:--:-- 1082k
0 31 0 2046M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:27 --:--:-- 1067k
0 31 0 2047M 0 0 1110k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:28 --:--:-- 1081k
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:29 --:--:-- 937k
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1109k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:30 --:--:-- 721k
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1108k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:31 --:--:-- 522k
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:32 --:--:-- 327k
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1107k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:33 --:--:-- 144k
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:34 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1106k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:35 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1105k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:36 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1104k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:37 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1104k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:38 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1103k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:39 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1103k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:40 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1102k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:41 --:--:--  0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1102k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:42 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1101k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:43 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1100k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:44 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1100k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:45 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1099k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:46 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1099k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:47 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1098k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:48 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1098k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:49 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1097k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:50 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1096k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:51 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1096k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:52 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1095k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:53 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1095k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:54 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1094k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:55 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1093k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:56 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1093k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:57 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1092k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:58 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1092k 0 --:--:-- 0:31:59 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1091k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:00 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1091k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:01 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1090k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:02 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1090k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:03 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1089k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:04 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1088k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:05 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1088k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:06 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1087k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:07 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1087k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:08 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1086k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:09 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1086k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:10 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1085k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:11 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1084k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:12 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1084k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:13 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1083k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:14 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1083k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:15 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1082k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:16 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1082k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:17 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1081k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:18 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1081k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:19 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1080k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:20 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1079k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:21 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1079k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:22 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1078k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:23 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1078k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:24 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1077k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:25 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1077k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:26 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1076k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:27 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1076k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:28 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1075k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:29 --:--:-- 0
0  31 0 2048M 0 0 1074k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:30 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1074k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:31 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1073k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:32 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1073k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:33 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1072k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:34 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1072k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:35 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1071k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:36 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1071k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:37 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1070k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:38 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1069k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:39 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1069k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:40 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1068k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:41 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1068k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:42 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1067k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:43 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1067k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:44 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1066k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:45 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1066k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:46 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1065k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:47 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1065k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:48 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1064k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:49 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1064k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:50 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1063k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:51 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1062k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:52 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1062k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:53 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1061k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:54 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1061k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:55 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1060k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:56 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1060k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:57 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1059k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:58 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1059k 0 --:--:-- 0:32:59 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1058k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:00 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1058k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:01 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1057k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:02 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1057k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:03 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1056k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:04 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1055k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:05 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1055k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:06 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1054k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:07 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1054k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:08 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1053k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:09 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1053k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:10 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1052k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:11 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1052k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:12 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1051k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:13 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1051k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:14 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1050k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:15 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1050k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:16 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1049k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:17 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1049k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:18 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1048k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:19 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1048k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:20 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1047k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:21 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1047k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:22 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1046k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:23 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1045k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:24 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1045k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:25 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1044k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:26 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1044k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:27 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1043k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:28 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1043k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:29 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1042k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:30 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1042k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:31 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1041k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:32 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1041k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:33 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1040k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:34 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1040k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:35 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1039k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:36 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1039k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:37 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1038k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:38 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1038k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:39 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1037k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:40 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1037k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:41 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1036k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:42 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1036k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:43 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1035k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:44 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1035k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:45 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1034k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:46 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1034k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:47 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1033k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:48 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1033k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:49 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1032k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:50 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1032k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:51 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1031k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:52 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1031k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:53 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1030k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:54 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1030k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:55 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1029k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:56 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1029k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:57 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1028k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:58 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1028k 0 --:--:-- 0:33:59 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1027k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:00 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1027k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:01 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1026k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:02 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1026k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:03 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1025k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:04 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1025k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:05 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1024k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:06 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1024k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:07 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1023k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:08 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1023k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:09 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1022k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:10 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1022k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:11 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1021k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:12 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1021k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:13 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1020k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:14 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1020k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:15 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1019k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:16 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1019k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:17 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1018k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:18 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1018k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:19 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1017k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:20 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1017k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:21 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1016k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:22 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1016k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:23 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1015k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:24 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1015k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:25 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1014k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:26 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1014k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:27 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1013k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:28 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1013k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:29 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1012k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:30 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1012k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:31 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1011k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:32 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1011k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:33 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1010k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:34 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1010k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:35 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1009k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:36 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1009k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:37 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1008k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:38 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1008k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:39 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1007k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:40 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1007k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:41 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1006k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:42 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1006k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:43 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1005k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:44 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1005k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:45 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1004k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:46 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1004k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:47 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1003k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:48 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1003k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:49 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1002k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:50 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1002k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:51 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1002k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:52 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1001k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:53 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1001k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:54 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1000k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:55 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 1000k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:56 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 999k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:57 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 999k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:58 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 998k 0 --:--:-- 0:34:59 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 998k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:00 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 997k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:01 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 997k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:02 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 996k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:03 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 996k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:04 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 995k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:05 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 995k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:06 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 994k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:07 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 994k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:08 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 993k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:09 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 993k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:10 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 992k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:11 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 992k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:12 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 992k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:13 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 991k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:14 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 991k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:15 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 990k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:16 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 990k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:17 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 989k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:18 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 989k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:19 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 988k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:20 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 988k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:21 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 987k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:22 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 987k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:23 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 986k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:24 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 986k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:25 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 985k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:26 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 985k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:27 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 985k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:28 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 984k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:29 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 984k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:30 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 983k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:31 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 983k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:32 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 982k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:33 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 982k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:34 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 981k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:35 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 981k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:36 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 980k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:37 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 980k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:38 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 979k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:39 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 979k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:40 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 979k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:41 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 978k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:42 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 978k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:43 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 977k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:44 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 977k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:45 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 976k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:46 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 976k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:47 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 975k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:48 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 975k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:49 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 974k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:50 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 974k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:51 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 974k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:52 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 973k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:53 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 973k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:54 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 972k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:55 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 972k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:56 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 971k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:57 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 971k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:58 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 970k 0 --:--:-- 0:35:59 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 970k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:00 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 970k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:01 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 969k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:02 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 969k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:03 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 968k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:04 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 968k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:05 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 967k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:06 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 967k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:07 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 966k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:08 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 966k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:09 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 965k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:10 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 965k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:11 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 965k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:12 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 964k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:13 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 964k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:14 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 963k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:15 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 963k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:16 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 962k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:17 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 962k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:18 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 962k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:19 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 961k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:20 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 961k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:21 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 960k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:22 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 960k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:23 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 959k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:24 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 959k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:25 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 958k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:26 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 958k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:27 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 958k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:28 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 957k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:29 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 957k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:30 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 956k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:31 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 956k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:32 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 955k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:33 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 955k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:34 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 955k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:35 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 954k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:36 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 954k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:37 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 953k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:38 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 953k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:39 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 952k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:40 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 952k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:41 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 951k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:42 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 951k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:43 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 951k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:44 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 950k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:45 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 950k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:46 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 949k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:47 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 949k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:48 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 948k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:49 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 948k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:50 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 948k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:51 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 947k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:52 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 947k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:53 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 946k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:54 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 946k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:55 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 945k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:56 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 945k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:57 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 945k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:58 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 944k 0 --:--:-- 0:36:59 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 944k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:00 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 943k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:01 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 943k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:02 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 942k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:03 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 942k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:04 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 942k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:05 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 941k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:06 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 941k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:07 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 940k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:08 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 940k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:09 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 940k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:10 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 939k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:11 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 939k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:12 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 938k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:13 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 938k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:14 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 937k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:15 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 937k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:16 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 937k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:17 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 936k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:18 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 936k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:19 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 935k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:20 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 935k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:21 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 934k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:22 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 934k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:23 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 934k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:24 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 933k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:25 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 933k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:26 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 932k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:27 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 932k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:28 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 932k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:29 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 931k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:30 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 931k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:31 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 930k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:32 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 930k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:33 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 930k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:34 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 929k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:35 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 929k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:36 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 928k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:37 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 928k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:38 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 927k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:39 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 927k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:40 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 927k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:41 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 926k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:42 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 926k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:43 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 925k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:44 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 925k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:45 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 925k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:46 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 924k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:47 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 924k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:48 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 923k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:49 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 923k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:50 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 923k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:51 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 922k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:52 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 922k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:53 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 921k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:54 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 921k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:55 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 921k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:56 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 920k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:57 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 920k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:58 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 919k 0 --:--:-- 0:37:59 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 919k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:00 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 919k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:01 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 918k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:02 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 918k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:03 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 917k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:04 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 917k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:05 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 917k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:06 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 916k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:07 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 916k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:08 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 915k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:09 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 915k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:10 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 915k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:11 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 914k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:12 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 914k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:13 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 913k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:14 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 913k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:15 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 913k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:16 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 912k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:17 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 912k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:18 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 911k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:19 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 911k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:20 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 911k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:21 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 910k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:22 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 910k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:23 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 909k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:24 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 909k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:25 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 909k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:26 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 908k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:27 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 908k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:28 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 907k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:29 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 907k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:30 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 907k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:31 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 906k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:32 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 906k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:33 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 905k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:34 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 905k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:35 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 905k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:36 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 904k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:37 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 904k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:38 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 903k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:39 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 903k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:40 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 903k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:41 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 902k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:42 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 902k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:43 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 902k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:44 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 901k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:45 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 901k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:46 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 900k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:47 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 900k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:48 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 900k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:49 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 899k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:50 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 899k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:51 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 898k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:52 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 898k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:53 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 898k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:54 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 897k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:55 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 897k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:56 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 896k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:57 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 896k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:58 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 896k 0 --:--:-- 0:38:59 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 895k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:00 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 895k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:01 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 895k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:02 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 894k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:03 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 894k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:04 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 893k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:05 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 893k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:06 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 893k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:07 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 892k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:08 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 892k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:09 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 892k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:10 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 891k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:11 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 891k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:12 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 890k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:13 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 890k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:14 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 890k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:15 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 889k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:16 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 889k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:17 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 889k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:18 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 888k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:19 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 888k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:20 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 887k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:21 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0  0 887k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:22 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 887k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:23 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 886k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:24 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 886k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:25 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 886k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:26 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 885k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:27 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 885k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:28 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 884k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:29 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 884k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:30 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 884k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:31 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 883k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:32 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 883k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:33 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 883k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:34 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 882k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:35 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 882k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:36 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 881k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:37 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 881k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:38 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 881k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:39 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 880k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:40 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 880k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:41 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 880k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:42 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 879k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:43 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 879k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:44 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 878k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:45 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 878k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:46 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 878k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:47 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 877k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:48 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 877k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:49 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 877k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:50 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 876k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:51 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 876k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:52 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 876k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:53 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 875k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:54 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 875k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:55 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 874k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:56 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 874k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:57 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 874k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:58 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 873k 0 --:--:-- 0:39:59 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 873k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:00 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 873k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:01 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 872k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:02 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 872k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:03 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 872k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:04 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 871k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:05 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 871k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:06 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 870k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:07 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 870k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:08 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 870k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:09 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 869k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:10 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 869k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:11 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 869k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:12 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 868k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:13 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 868k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:14 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 868k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:15 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 867k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:16 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 867k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:17 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 866k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:18 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 866k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:19 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 866k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:20 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 865k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:21 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 865k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:22 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 865k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:23 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 864k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:24 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 864k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:25 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 864k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:26 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 863k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:27 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 863k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:28 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 863k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:29 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 862k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:30 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 862k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:31 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 861k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:32 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 861k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:33 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 861k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:34 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 860k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:35 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 860k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:36 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 860k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:37 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 859k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:38 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 859k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:39 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 859k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:40 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 858k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:41 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 858k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:42 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 858k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:43 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 857k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:44 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 857k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:45 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 857k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:46 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 856k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:47 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 856k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:48 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 855k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:49 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 855k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:50 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 855k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:51 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 854k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:52 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 854k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:53 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 854k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:54 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 853k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:55 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 853k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:56 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 853k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:57 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 852k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:58 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 852k 0 --:--:-- 0:40:59 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 852k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:00 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 851k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:01 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 851k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:02 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 851k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:03 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 850k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:04 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 850k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:05 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 850k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:06 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 849k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:07 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 849k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:08 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 849k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:09 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 848k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:10 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 848k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:11 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 848k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:12 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 847k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:13 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 847k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:14 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 847k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:15 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 846k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:16 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 846k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:17 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 845k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:18 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 845k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:19 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 845k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:20 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 844k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:21 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 844k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:22 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 844k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:23 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 843k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:24 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 843k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:25 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 843k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:26 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 842k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:27 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 842k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:28 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 842k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:29 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 841k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:30 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 841k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:31 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 841k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:32 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 840k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:33 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 840k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:34 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 840k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:35 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 839k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:36 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 839k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:37 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 839k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:38 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 838k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:39 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 838k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:40 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 838k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:41 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 837k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:42 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 837k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:43 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 837k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:44 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 836k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:45 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 836k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:46 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 836k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:47 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 835k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:48 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 835k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:49 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 835k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:50 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 834k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:51 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 834k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:52 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 834k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:53 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 833k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:54 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 833k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:55 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 833k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:56 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 832k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:57 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 832k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:58 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 832k 0 --:--:-- 0:41:59 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 831k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:00 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 831k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:01 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 831k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:02 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 830k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:03 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 830k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:04 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 830k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:05 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 829k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:06 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 829k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:07 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 829k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:08 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 828k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:09 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 828k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:10 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 828k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:11 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 827k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:12 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 827k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:13 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 827k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:14 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 826k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:15 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 826k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:16 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 826k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:17 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 825k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:18 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 825k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:19 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 825k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:20 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 825k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:21 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 824k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:22 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 824k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:23 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 824k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:24 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 823k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:25 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 823k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:26 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 823k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:27 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 822k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:28 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 822k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:29 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 822k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:30 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 821k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:31 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 821k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:32 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 821k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:33 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 820k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:34 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 820k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:35 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 820k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:36 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 2048M 0 0 820k 0 --:--:-- 0:42:36 --:--:-- 0
curl: (18) transfer closed with outstanding read data remaining


----------



## moyekj

Quaxtro, you probably have a firewall or anti virus software such as Kaspersky which is limiting file sizes to 2GB.
A tip when posting such a long log on this forum it's best to enclose the text in code tags, that way post won't take up so much room and will add a scrollbar to the text.


----------



## Quaxtro

moyekj said:


> Quaxtro, you probably have a firewall or anti virus software such as Kaspersky which is limiting file sizes to 2GB.
> A tip when posting such a long log on this forum it's best to enclose the text in code tags, that way post won't take up so much room and will add a scrollbar to the text.


Oh. I see what you are saying about the scrolling! Sorry about that! Next time I will post my log results properly.

Yes I'am using Kaspersky Internet Security 7! Do you have any idea which settings need to be adjusted to let Kaspersky let me download any file size I want?


----------



## moyekj

Quaxtro said:


> Oh. I see what you are saying about the scrolling! Sorry about that! Next time I will post my log results properly.
> 
> Yes I'am using Kaspersky Internet Security 7! Do you have any idea which settings need to be adjusted to let Kaspersky let me download any file size I want?


 Search for Kaspersky in bdktv's excellent FAQ as it has a blurb about how to make exceptions for certain tools with Kaspersky:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=419994
I don't use that on any other anti virus software so can't help you with details. You may have to make curl & java trusted applications for Kaspersky to get it to work, or just disable it completely.


----------



## Quaxtro

OK. Thank you.


----------



## mikek2

Forgive me if I'm way off track here and please bare with me while I explain...

Reading through a number of old posts it seems that we've had the ability for a while now to transfer TS formatted files from the Tivo rather than the default PS format. This gave us faster downloads but is next to useless because TivoDecode can't decode it. Well, as of the latest beta version of VideoReDo it can now play, edit and convert TS formatted Tivo files. I have tried this with a number of TS files I've manually downloaded from the Tivo and it seems to convert them with no problems (except for scrambled thumbnail views which the authors are apparently aware).

So my question is whether kmttg can have an option of downloading the TS formatted files, use VideoRedo to do the decrypting and then proceed as currently for commercial editing, re-encoding etc. For this to work, VideoRedo would need to be able to decrypt at the command line, which I don't know whether it can. Alternatively, you could bypass the decrypting step and go straight to the GUI for commercial (or top/tail) editing, then automatically save to mpg (or other format) and then return to kmttg.

I did a direct comparison with a small 1/2hr show which took 17mins to download the TS versus 28mins for the PS. Obviously, the savings in time would be much more significant for longer recordings.

The downside would be reliance on a commercial program but since a lot of people seem to use VideoRedo (and kmttg already has it as an option for commercial editing) it might still benefit a lot of people. 

BTW I noticed someone from Aus has logged a feature request at the sourceforge.net for TivoDecode to support TS files, but I don't know how active those guys are. So maybe VideoRedo could be an interim solution?

Anway, just a thought.

Mike
P.S. I have an Australian Tivo, where TD now defaults to the TS version, but if this is at all possible and worthwhile, then it could help everyone.


----------



## moyekj

mikek2, I have not been able to get TiVo DirectShow filter to work with TS formatted TiVo files here in USA. Windows Media Player is not able to play them (and hence directly related VRD is not able to load them either). I'm using the latest beta version of VRD Plus:
http://www.videoredo.net/beta/VideoReDoPlusM-3-10-1-587.exe

I was thinking maybe a short clip of a TS formatted TiVo file would be good to look at, but since it's tied to an individual MAK ID it wouldn't do me much good I don't think. Still would be interesting to look at to compare to what I get here in USA. If that's not possible then wondering if you can give me the output of mediainfo on a TS TiVo file that would be interesting to see.

Regarding your request yes I think it should be doable perhaps by giving an option to skip decrypt step and go straight to VRD QS Fix. Will have to try it with PS TiVo files.


----------



## mikek2

moyekj

Interesting... so what does VideoRedo use to decode the file in Aus? According to release notes for Beta 586 it says that it now supports Tivo TS files.

As suggested, below is mediainfo output on a recently downloaded file.

General
ID : 1
Complete name : C:\Users\KAKUAS\Documents\My TiVo Recordings\Play School - ''Our Home Friday'' (Recorded Nov 20, 2009, ABC1).TiVo
Format : MPEG-TS
File size : 1.13 GiB

Video
ID : 512 (0x200)
Menu ID : 1 (0x1)
Format : MPEG Video
Format version : Version 2
Format profile : [email protected]
Format settings, Matrix : Default
Bit rate mode : Variable
Bit rate : 15.0 Mbps
Width : 720 pixels
Height : 576 pixels
Display aspect ratio : 16/9
Frame rate : 25.000 fps
Standard : PAL
Colorimetry : 4:2:0
Scan type : Interlaced
Scan order : Top Field First
Bits/(Pixel*Frame) : 1.447
Encryption : Encrypted

Audio
ID : 660 (0x294)
Menu ID : 1 (0x1)
Format : AC-3
Format/Info : Audio Coding 3
Encryption : Encrypted

I'll see if I can get a short recording to you too.

Mike


----------



## moyekj

mikek2, please visit the following issue for a beta version of kmttg with a couple of options added related to TS format TiVo files:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/issues/detail?id=68

Adds an option to download files from TiVo in TS format (will only have an effect for Australia/New Zealand TiVos).
Adds an option to use VRD QSFix to decrypt TiVo files instead of tivodecode.

I would still like to get hold of a short TS TiVo clip if you can generate one.


----------



## orangeboy

Question: 
Should I be encoding my downloads using the ff_h264_high_rate profile before pushing back to my Tivo? Would this speed up the transfers?


----------



## moyekj

orangeboy said:


> Question:
> Should I be encoding my downloads using the ff_h264_high_rate profile before pushing back to my Tivo? Would this speed up the transfers?


 It would speed up the pushes themselves quite significantly, however encoding to H.264 is very time consuming and each time you re-encode you are degrading quality, so I would not recommend it if your source files are already in mpeg2 format.


----------



## orangeboy

moyekj said:


> It would speed up the pushes themselves quite significantly, however encoding to H.264 is very time consuming and each time you re-encode you are degrading quality, so I would not recommend it if your source files are already in mpeg2 format.


Thanks - That's what I was afraid of (quality degradation). I'll leave things as they are.


----------



## mikek2

Thanks moyekj for doing this so quick.

I have downloaded this version of kmttg, made the changes in the config section and tried a small file. The recording comes down fine (and is in TS format) but then VideoRedo faults. But I seem to have a problem with my setup, because if I put it back to PS and it comes up with the same error. The full message list is below.



Code:


>> CREATING C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\Play with Me Sesame (11_24_2009).mpg.txt ...
"C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\KAKUAS\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie629901969358275115.tmp --url https://10.1.1.2:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=835218 --output C:\Users\KAKUAS\AppData\Local\Temp\meta5424644507000676852.tmp 
metadata job completed: 00:00:00
---DONE---
>> DOWNLOADING C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\Play with Me Sesame (11_24_2009).TiVo ...
"C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\KAKUAS\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie683128425485485557.tmp --url http://10.1.1.2:80/download/Play%20with%20Me%20Sesame.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=835218&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts --output "C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\Play with Me Sesame (11_24_2009).TiVo" 
C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\Play with Me Sesame (11_24_2009).TiVo: size=8.00 MB elapsed=00:00:04 (16.78 Mbps)
---DONE---
>> Running qsfix on C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\Play with Me Sesame (11_24_2009).TiVo ...
C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoReDoTVSuite\vp.vbs" "C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\Play with Me Sesame (11_24_2009).TiVo" "C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\Play with Me Sesame (11_24_2009).mpg.qsfix" /t1 /d /q /na 
qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoReDoTVSuite\vp.vbs" "C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\Play with Me Sesame (11_24_2009).TiVo" "C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\Play with Me Sesame (11_24_2009).mpg.qsfix" /t1 /d /q /na 
C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoReDoTVSuite\vp.vbs(51, 2) WScript.CreateObject: Could not locate automation class named "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent".

I was pretty sure I had it working with VideoRedo a while ago but now I'm not so sure. Any ideas. Anything I should look at. I am using Vista64.

As requested, you can download a TS file at http://members.iinet.net.au/~kookie/xfer/ . There's two files, one is the TS and the other is a PS of the same recording (if it helps).

Mike


----------



## moyekj

mikek2 said:


> Thanks moyekj for doing this so quick.
> 
> I have downloaded this version of kmttg, made the changes in the config section and tried a small file. The recording comes down fine (and is in TS format) but then VideoRedo faults. But I seem to have a problem with my setup, because if I put it back to PS and it comes up with the same error. The full message list is below.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> >> CREATING C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\Play with Me Sesame (11_24_2009).mpg.txt ...
> "C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\KAKUAS\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie629901969358275115.tmp --url https://10.1.1.2:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=835218 --output C:\Users\KAKUAS\AppData\Local\Temp\meta5424644507000676852.tmp
> metadata job completed: 00:00:00
> ---DONE---
> >> DOWNLOADING C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\Play with Me Sesame (11_24_2009).TiVo ...
> "C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\KAKUAS\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie683128425485485557.tmp --url http://10.1.1.2:80/download/Play&#37;20with%20Me%20Sesame.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=835218&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts --output "C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\Play with Me Sesame (11_24_2009).TiVo"
> C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\Play with Me Sesame (11_24_2009).TiVo: size=8.00 MB elapsed=00:00:04 (16.78 Mbps)
> ---DONE---
> >> Running qsfix on C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\Play with Me Sesame (11_24_2009).TiVo ...
> C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoReDoTVSuite\vp.vbs" "C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\Play with Me Sesame (11_24_2009).TiVo" "C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\Play with Me Sesame (11_24_2009).mpg.qsfix" /t1 /d /q /na
> qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoReDoTVSuite\vp.vbs" "C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\Play with Me Sesame (11_24_2009).TiVo" "C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\Play with Me Sesame (11_24_2009).mpg.qsfix" /t1 /d /q /na
> C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoReDoTVSuite\vp.vbs(51, 2) WScript.CreateObject: Could not locate automation class named "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent".
> 
> I was pretty sure I had it working with VideoRedo a while ago but now I'm not so sure. Any ideas. Anything I should look at. I am using Vista64.
> 
> As requested, you can download a TS file at http://members.iinet.net.au/~kookie/xfer/ . There's two files, one is the TS and the other is a PS of the same recording (if it helps).
> 
> Mike


Looking at the VideoRedo_configuration Wiki it appears that is the message you get for an unregistered version of VRD or one that you have not run through the GUI yet. Perhaps run QS Fix once manually via the GUI and then try again via kmttg.
It could also be a permissions problem if you have UAC enabled. If that's the case then perhaps try running kmttg as Administrator.

Thanks for the TS & PS files. Mediainfo recognizes the TS properly along with PIDs so I'm pretty sure VRD will work. I can't decode them without your MAK ID so can't try it but I'm fairly certain VRD will work. If you can run VRD manually and get it to work then you should be able to get it to work via kmttg as well.


----------



## mikek2

Yep, it's all working now. I had already turned off UAC, but I still needed to run kmttg as Administrator. Thanks for the tip. I have only tried the one test recording, but I see no reason why it wouldn't work for all. I'll be using it over the next few days and will let you know if I have any problems.

Thank you again very much. It should save me a lot of downloading time. Pity it doesn't work for you in the US.

Mike


----------



## rfryar

Every show that I convert from MPG to MP4 gets the audio out of sync.. Has anyone else encountered this error? If I do not convert the MPG files audio stays in sync fine. 

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## moyekj

rfryar said:


> Every show that I convert from MPG to MP4 gets the audio out of sync.. Has anyone else encountered this error? If I do not convert the MPG files audio stays in sync fine.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rick


 Do you use use VideoRedo as part of the flow? It's pretty much a requirement to clean up glitches in digital cable recordings if you are going to do any post-processing such as cutting out commercials and/or encoding to different formats. You will find that for example TiVo Desktop will suffer from the same problem as well when encoding to other formats.
The glitches tend to vary a lot for me. There are actually recordings from some channels that are fine and don't need VRD QS Fix, but a lot of them do have problems and need to be cleaned up first. So I just have VRD QS Fix task permanently enabled for all my transfers and that fixes any such issues.


----------



## Jon545

Any idea why I'd lose the ability to download from 1 of my Tivo's? It get's the program list OK, but always times out with an error when trying to download a program. Works fine for my S3, just started acting up with my S2 Humax. I checked the wi-fi strength and it seems OK. using the v0p7f version, but this started a few days ago with v0p7c. Thanks for a great program.


----------



## moyekj

Jon545 said:


> Any idea why I'd lose the ability to download from 1 of my Tivo's? It get's the program list OK, but always times out with an error when trying to download a program. Works fine for my S3, just started acting up with my S2 Humax. I checked the wi-fi strength and it seems OK. using the v0p7f version, but this started a few days ago with v0p7c. Thanks for a great program.


 Not sure, I never have the problem with my S3s but I have seen mention of others with the problem, usually for S2s. A couple of things to try:
Make sure the Humax tab is selected in kmttg and run File->Reset TiVo web server. Wait a minute or so and then try downloading again. If still no luck then rebooting the TiVo may fix it.


----------



## rfryar

Jon545 said:


> Any idea why I'd lose the ability to download from 1 of my Tivo's? It get's the program list OK, but always times out with an error when trying to download a program. Works fine for my S3, just started acting up with my S2 Humax. I checked the wi-fi strength and it seems OK. using the v0p7f version, but this started a few days ago with v0p7c. Thanks for a great program.


I had a very similar problem with one of my TiVo's. What I did to fix the issue is log onto tivo.com, go to your account settings. It listed my TiVo's and what MVE and download options are available. All I did was uncheck MVE on all my tivos, save, then recheck them all and save again.

And magically my TiVo could once again download from the TiVo that was just showing the download list.

Hope this fixes your issues as well,

Rick


----------



## Stormspace

So, I did a test install on my box (I have a new mobo coming and will likely have to blow away the windows install) and except for the videoredo stuff it works great. All the paths in the configuration take some experimenting though, but I can see why you might want to do those tasks in different folders. For me I want all the processing to be local with the final mpg going to my Galleon server. I don't need the MP4's as yet, except on a couple of shows that I might want to watch on my iPod touch. 

One of the cool things about this is that I can transfer shows from my HD. That's incredible since none of my other TiVo's can.


----------



## mikek2

moyekj said:


> http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/issues/detail?id=68
> Adds an option to download files from TiVo in TS format (will only have an effect for Australia/New Zealand TiVos).
> Adds an option to use VRD QSFix to decrypt TiVo files instead of tivodecode.


Thanks moyekj for creating this update for kmttg for us Aus/NZ users. I have downloaded and decrypted a number of TS files now and all seems to be working fine. The maximum speed I got from the Tivo with the TS format was 20Mb/s but most seemed to be around 15Mb/s in speed. I haven't tried many in PS but one I tried just now was around 10Mb/s. So the increase in speed seems to be around 50% reduction. Definitely worthwhile. Thanks again.


----------



## Hcour

Just a request - If possible could you add an option to change/enlarge the fonts used? At 1920x1200 resolution they are really, really tiny.

Thanks again for a great program!


----------



## moyekj

Hcour said:


> Just a request - If possible could you add an option to change/enlarge the fonts used? At 1920x1200 resolution they are really, really tiny.
> 
> Thanks again for a great program!


 Not exactly trivial to implement, but I've added text font size config option to next release.


----------



## Hcour

moyekj said:


> Not exactly trivial to implement, but I've added text font size config option to next release.


Thanks very much, that would be great. I know absolutely nothing about programming, but maybe it would be easier, if instead of configuring it for any size, you could just add a few fixed options for a few larger versions of the current font. For instance, if it's currently X Font 9, you could add options for X Font 10, 12, 14. Something like that.


----------



## moyekj

Hcour said:


> Thanks very much, that would be great. I know absolutely nothing about programming, but maybe it would be easier, if instead of configuring it for any size, you could just add a few fixed options for a few larger versions of the current font. For instance, if it's currently X Font 9, you could add options for X Font 10, 12, 14. Something like that.


 Yes that's what's there now - just a font size with a default of 12 that you can set to whatever you want (and it's saved to config so you change it once and it will remember).


----------



## Hcour

Oh, is that in the present version? I didn't see it in the options. I didn't realize it was there, that would be fine, that's all I really need.


----------



## moyekj

Hcour said:


> Oh, is that in the present version? I didn't see it in the options. I didn't realize it was there, that would be fine, that's all I really need.


 No, it's checked into current development version but not released yet. I have a few loose ends to finish up before a release.


----------



## orangeboy

moyekj said:


> No, it's checked into current development version but not released yet. I have a few loose ends to finish up before a release.


New version? Aside from the font options, how can you make it any better?!


----------



## moyekj

See release_notes for details.

NOTE: For those using VideoRedo there are some important changes outlined in release notes, 1 of them being an option to use VideoRedo to decrypt instead of tivodecode, another change related to using VideoRedo without commercial detection - output file is now expected to be generated from VideoRedo instead of having kmttg run the Ad Cut task.


----------



## Icarus

moyekj said:


> See release_notes for details.
> 
> NOTE: For those using VideoRedo there are some important changes outlined in release notes, 1 of them being an option to use VideoRedo to decrypt instead of tivodecode, another change related to using VideoRedo without commercial detection - output file is now expected to be generated from VideoRedo instead of having kmttg run the Ad Cut task.


if we can do decode + qs fix in one step, what does that have to do with skipping ad-detective/ad-cut? I'm confused. Why wouldn't I want to do decode + qs fix in a single step regardless if I am doing vrd ad-detective/review/ad-cut steps?

-David


----------



## moyekj

Icarus said:


> if we can do decode + qs fix in one step, what does that have to do with skipping ad-detective/ad-cut? I'm confused. Why wouldn't I want to do decode + qs fix in a single step regardless if I am doing vrd ad-detective/review/ad-cut steps?
> 
> -David


 They are not related. Basically 2 things related to VideoRedo is what I was trying to communicate:
1. New option available: "Decrypt using VideoRedo instead of tivodecode"
This combines VRD QS Fix & decrypt into a single task, but requires you to have at least a minimal install of TiVo Desktop with TiVoDirectShowFilter to be able to decrypt TiVo files.

2. "Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts" option when enabled is now different than before. Previously the Ad Cut task was still executed after VideoRedo GUI, so you would use VRD to define the cuts and then save as a project and let kmttg run the Ad Cut task. Now with this option enabled you are expected to ouput mpeg file with commercials cut out from VRD GUI itself, and kmttg won't run the Ad Cut task.
I made this change because there are some things like Audio Boost that only work when you output file from VRD GUI.


----------



## Hcour

The new font size option is perfect. Very cool. Thanks again!


----------



## Stormspace

Hcour said:


> The new font size option is perfect. Very cool. Thanks again!


Anyone have this working on Linux? How about an install guide? 

Nevermind.


----------



## Zaphod

I've just started playing with this. I'm making archive DVD's of a few of my favorite old TV shows that I'm now recording on my Tivo HD. I had been using just Tivo Desktop standard and Tivo Decoder GUI but now that I see this, I can do that in one step instead of having to manually run Tivo Decoder GUI, so I love the idea!

So my initial attempt was to just set up auto-transfers with only the decrypt option selected so I ended up with just the .mpg file. That in and of itself is all working fine.

My issue is, even with the Tivo Decoder GUI before, the software I want to use to make my DVD's doesn't recognize some of the .mpg files. It's about half and half (over the many episodes of the show). Some it recognizes fine, others it can't handle.

So, I want to reencode the files into another format that hopefully my DVD authoring software will recognize. I DON'T care about pushing these back to my Tivo.

Sorry, I'm not that familiar with different formats and encoding schemes and all the different possible settings for bit rates and what not.

So, in kmttg, what "Encoding Profile" should I select to simply transcode them into another format with no (or as little as possible) loss in quality? Oh, the files I'm transferring from the Tivo are HD files, 1920x1080 resolution.

Thank you.


----------



## moyekj

Zaphod said:


> My issue is, even with the Tivo Decoder GUI before, the software I want to use to make my DVD's doesn't recognize some of the .mpg files. It's about half and half (over the many episodes of the show). Some it recognizes fine, others it can't handle.


 That's odd. Do you have VideoRedo by any chance? Running the trouble mpegs through VideoRedo Quickstream Fix may fix the issue. If you don't have VideoRedo there is a fully functional trial version you can try out.
Given that the ones that are not working with your DVD software likely have glitches in them (that VideoRedo would clean up) then if you were to pursue the re-encode workaround the glitches would also present problems there as well which is why I suggest trying VRD QS fix first.


----------



## Zaphod

Tell me about it (being odd). The files play just fine in Windows Media Player, but the DVD authoring software just can't understand them. When I try to select one and play it, I do get audio but just a blank black screen for video. The vendor has no ideas and suggested the reencoding. They suggested converting the to an .avi file.

No, I don't have VideoRedo. I really don't want to have pay extra for this if I don't have to. I'll try the free version and see if that Quickstream fix take care of it though. If that works, will the free "trial" version work indefinitely, or is it time bombed? I' really don't plan to spend money on it even if it does work.

I've tried various reencodes within kmttg and after reencoding, the DVD software does recognize them and plays them fine. I just don't know which Encoding Profile I should use to most closely match the original with the least amount of loss of quality.


----------



## Zaphod

I guess I should have just tried it before I replied. I didn't think I'd try it 'til tomorrow but I went ahead and downloaded the trial right after I posted my last message.

It appears the Quickstream Fix does the trick. Although, the outputted file is less than half the size of the original file. Are you sure we're not losing quality there?

But still, I don't want to pay the extra for VideoRedo, so back to the original question, within kmttg, what Encoding Profile should I choose to have the reencoded as close to the original as possible with as little loss of quality as possible? Or if I should create my own profile for that purpose, what settings would I use?

Thanks again!


----------



## Icarus

moyekj said:


> This combines VRD QS Fix & decrypt into a single task, but requires you to have at least a minimal install of TiVo Desktop with TiVoDirectShowFilter to be able to decrypt TiVo files.


Ah, ok, I don't have tivo desktop installed anymore. I uninstalled it when I did the upgrade to win7. The win7 upgrade warned about it, and the newer tivo desktop wasn't available at the time, though I'm pretty sure it is now. Is it worth doing for this?

-David


----------



## moyekj

Icarus said:


> Ah, ok, I don't have tivo desktop installed anymore. I uninstalled it when I did the upgrade to win7. The win7 upgrade warned about it, and the newer tivo desktop wasn't available at the time, though I'm pretty sure it is now. Is it worth doing for this?
> 
> -David


 I don't like to have full blown TiVo Desktop installed. However what you can do is once you install it and enter your MAK ID you can then uninstall it and it gives you the option to preserve enough files to play back .TiVo files. By doing that it keeps the TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll file installed and registered which is all that is needed for VideoRedo to be able to decrypt .TiVo files.
So I think it is worthwhile having just the DirectShowFilter installed since it can save some time in kmttg by combining decrypt & qsfix into 1 step. Also useful to sometimes be able to play a .TiVo file using Media Player.


----------



## moyekj

Zaphod said:


> But still, I don't want to pay the extra for VideoRedo, so back to the original question, within kmttg, what Encoding Profile should I choose to have the reencoded as close to the original as possible with as little loss of quality as possible? Or if I should create my own profile for that purpose, what settings would I use?


Well given that VRD fixes the problem indicates that there are some glitches in the original recording (which is pretty common for digital cable recordings). Therefore there's a good chance whatever re-encode you do may have A/V sync issues or worse. However, you may try something like below to see if it helps (leaves video quality intact, re-encodes audio and re-muxes video & audio together):

Create a .enc file in the kmttg encode folder for example called me_remux.enc with the following contents:


Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
mpeg2 remux: copy video, re-encode audio

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
MENCODER INPUT -ovc copy -oac lavc -lavcopts acodec=ac3:abitrate=192 -vf harddup -of mpeg -o OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
mpeg


----------



## Icarus

moyekj said:


> I don't like to have full blown TiVo Desktop installed. However what you can do is once you install it and enter your MAK ID you can then uninstall it and it gives you the option to preserve enough files to play back .TiVo files. By doing that it keeps the TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll file installed and registered which is all that is needed for VideoRedo to be able to decrypt .TiVo files.
> So I think it is worthwhile having just the DirectShowFilter installed since it can save some time in kmttg by combining decrypt & qsfix into 1 step. Also useful to sometimes be able to play a .TiVo file using Media Player.


That's a great idea. Thanks for the detailed info. Trying it all now.

-David


----------



## alancommike

With the latest *7f, if I just download a .Tivo file without decoding, I'm not getting a metadata file. Error is as such:

metadata files setting=last but file(s) not available for this task set​
Probably something broke with the intro of the <metadata_files>? I have this set to last, but changing it to something else doesn't give me metadata.

Thanks,

...alan


----------



## moyekj

alancommike said:


> With the latest *7f, if I just download a .Tivo file without decoding, I'm not getting a metadata file. Error is as such:
> 
> metadata files setting=last but file(s) not available for this task set​
> Probably something broke with the intro of the <metadata_files>? I have this set to last, but changing it to something else doesn't give me metadata.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...alan


 That is expected behavior. The metadata file has to be named after a video file, such as file.mpg.txt or file_cut.mpg.txt or file.mp4.txt. If you don't enable at least the decrypt task then there is only a .TiVo file available, and it doesn't really make sense to have a .TiVo.txt metadata file since the .TiVo file has embedded metadata anyway.


----------



## chris0331

Noticed a problem where if you record several shows in a row it can end up skipping some shows because of the the date filter. I have kmttg check my tivo every hour, and most of the shows I record are news shows that don't have unique episode ids. Therefore, I rely on the date filter to keep from downloading shows that have already been processed.

Anyway, I downloaded the source and made some changes in the auto.java file. It checks the tivo every CHECK_TIVOS_INTERVAL, even if it downloaded a show in between. Unless the download took longer than the interval, in which case it checks the tivo right after the download finishes.

Let me know if you have any questions/comments. Also, I only have one Series2 tivo so I haven't been able to test it on multiple tivos. The code seems like it should work on multiple tivos, but I have no way to test.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## moyekj

chris0331, I think you don't really need to use date filter anymore to avoid re-downloads of shows without programId. Starting with version 0p7e kmttg will now generate a unique programId for shows that don't already have them and will use that in auto.history file to prevent re-downloads of those shows. So you should try without date filter to see if it meets your needs.


----------



## chris0331

moyekj said:


> chris0331, I think you don't really need to use date filter anymore to avoid re-downloads of shows without programId. Starting with version 0p7e kmttg will now generate a unique programId for shows that don't already have them and will use that in auto.history file to prevent re-downloads of those shows. So you should try without date filter to see if it meets your needs.


Sorry for the confusion. It's not that the shows don't have program ids, it's just that they aren't unique. I'm downloading shows that I've had to add ignorehistory entries to auto.ini, and I'm recording several such shows in a row every weekday. As a result, the only thing controlling which show is downloaded is the date filter.

My situation only applies to using kmttg as a background service to download several such programs with ignorehistory entries in a row. So, it would seem to be an uncommon situation, but the above solution works well for me and I thought I'd share it with others in case they have the same problem.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## theodolite

I have a problem. I'm using v07pf in Mac OS X 10.6.2. The downloaded show's name is URLEncoded(I'm Taiwan user, the show's name is Chinese). But the file name for encoding is not encoded. So I have to decode the file name then transcoding manually. I hope to fix the output from decrypt is URLEncoded. Can any one help on this?


----------



## Stormspace

Any way to change the suffix on the filename after the cut operation? Ideally I'd like for the filename to be in the standard format TiVo looks for once the final operation is performed. I can do that through the tool, but on the cut operation it adds the "_cut" to the end of the file. Perhaps as part of the check box that deletes the original MPG after the cut it renames the file?


----------



## alancommike

I used to get the metadata on an older version. The metadata is useful for other scripts and makes everything consistent, whether or not it's a .Tivo file or other format.


----------



## moyekj

Stormspace said:


> Any way to change the suffix on the filename after the cut operation? Ideally I'd like for the filename to be in the standard format TiVo looks for once the final operation is performed. I can do that through the tool, but on the cut operation it adds the "_cut" to the end of the file. Perhaps as part of the check box that deletes the original MPG after the cut it renames the file?


What do you mean by "standard" file name that TiVo looks for? The file still has .mpg extension.
Perhaps you can use "custom" task to rename the file. For example for Linux OS define the custom command in kmttg config to be something like:
/bin/mv [mpegFile_cut] [mpegFile]


----------



## moyekj

alancommike said:


> I used to get the metadata on an older version. The metadata is useful for other scripts and makes everything consistent, whether or not it's a .Tivo file or other format.


 I could probably add "tivoFile" to metadata files choices and you would end up with .TiVo.txt file. Would that suffice?


----------



## moyekj

theodolite said:


> I have a problem. I'm using v07pf in Mac OS X 10.6.2. The downloaded show's name is URLEncoded(I'm Taiwan user, the show's name is Chinese). But the file name for encoding is not encoded. So I have to decode the file name then transcoding manually. I hope to fix the output from decrypt is URLEncoded. Can any one help on this?


 Don't quite follow. Can you give detailed example? Not sure if chinese characters can be posted in this forum, but perhaps you can use pictures if needed to help explain.


----------



## Stormspace

moyekj said:


> I could probably add "tivoFile" to metadata files choices and you would end up with .TiVo.txt file. Would that suffice?


If you set your filename so.

Smallville - Pandora (recorded fri dec 4 2009 wbtw).mpg

the TiVo will display the file with the show name and if you select it you'll see the episode title where it belongs. Adding _cut to the end throws off the naming.


----------



## moyekj

Stormspace said:


> If you set your filename so.
> 
> Smallville - Pandora (recorded fri dec 4 2009 wbtw).mpg
> 
> the TiVo will display the file with the show name and if you select it you'll see the episode title where it belongs. Adding _cut to the end throws off the naming.


 Guess you are talking about TiVo Desktop? I use the much more robust pyTivo, so as long as you have the accompanying _cut.mpg.txt file it doesn't matter what the actual file name is.


----------



## wmcbrine

moyekj said:


> Not sure if chinese characters can be posted in this forum


They can, as several spammers will attest.

汉语/漢語, 华语/華語, 中國話/中国话 or 中文

(Copied from Wikipedia, the article "Chinese language". My go-to source for random snippets of non-ASCII text -- check out their front page!)


----------



## Stormspace

moyekj said:


> Guess you are talking about TiVo Desktop? I use the much more robust pyTivo, so as long as you have the accompanying _cut.mpg.txt file it doesn't matter what the actual file name is.


I use galleon for goback functionality.


----------



## skaggs

Got a new router, kmttg now can't see any of my three TiVo's. What do I need to do in order to get kmttg working again?

Here's the exact error message from kmttg:


> Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from Master Bedroom
> Exit code: 7
> Check YOUR MAK & IP settings


----------



## moyekj

skaggs said:


> Got a new router, kmttg now can't see any of my three TiVo's. What do I need to do in order to get kmttg working again?
> 
> Here's the exact error message from kmttg:


 Most likely the TiVo IP numbers are not correct in kmttg config. If Bonjour works on your network kmttg should detect IP changes and update accordingly but perhaps that (Bonjour) is not working. Try removing all 3 TiVos from kmttg config and see if kmttg detects your TiVos. If not you can manually supply the IP numbers for each TiVo in kmttg config.


----------



## skaggs

moyekj said:


> Try removing all 3 TiVos from kmttg config and see if kmttg detects your TiVos.


Deleted all three TiVos and restarted kmttg. It found all three TiVos and all is well. Thanks.


----------



## Stormspace

skaggs said:


> Deleted all three TiVos and restarted kmttg. It found all three TiVos and all is well. Thanks.


If you determine the range that your router assigns ip's in and set your TiVo to a static ip outside that range you won't have problems whenever there is a power outtage either.

For instance..

TiVo 1: 192.168.1.100
TiVo 2: 192.168.1.101
TiVo 3: 192.168.1.102

Desktop PC: 192.168.1.103

A bump in the power that causes all three to reboot might result in this:

Desktop PC: 192.168.1.100

TiVo 1: 192.168.1.101
TiVo 2: 192.168.1.102
TiVo 3: 192.168.1.103

Note that all your ips just changed. This will break that app.

In this example your router would be assigning ip's starting at 192.168.1.100 and assign a number set on the router. On my Linksys router the number was 10.

Since the subnet starts at 192.168.1.1 and ends at 192.168.1.255 you have a lot of room to manually assign IP's to those three TiVo's, or two. Assigning them to a number less than 192.168.1.100 or greater than the maximum number of IP's the router will assign assures that the TiVo will always be in the same place when the PC looks for it.

I'd recommend the lower range. In that case setting the TiVo's to

TiVo 1: 192.168.1.10
TiVo 2: 192.168.1.11
TiVo 3: 192.168.1.12

I'd start at 10, but it's a personal preference. You just can't use 192.168.1.1 since the router uses that one. You can continue to let the router assign IP's to you PC's on the network.

As an aside. I use the scheduling function on my router to turn off internet access at night(Children), but it only affects devices getting an IP from the router, ie PC's. The TiVo's can still connect and get updates.


----------



## moyekj

skaggs said:


> Deleted all three TiVos and restarted kmttg. It found all three TiVos and all is well. Thanks.


 Curious what version are you using? I just checked and confirmed if I set IP intentionally wrong for a TiVo that kmttg will detect the correct IP and correct it automatically, so if you are using recent version not sure why it didn't auto correct...


----------



## Zaphod

moyekj said:


> Well given that VRD fixes the problem indicates that there are some glitches in the original recording (which is pretty common for digital cable recordings). Therefore there's a good chance whatever re-encode you do may have A/V sync issues or worse. However, you may try something like below to see if it helps (leaves video quality intact, re-encodes audio and re-muxes video & audio together):
> 
> Create a .enc file in the kmttg encode folder for example called me_remux.enc with the following contents:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # Description (single line, keep short)
> <description>
> mpeg2 remux: copy video, re-encode audio
> 
> # Encode command or script (single line)
> # Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
> <command>
> MENCODER INPUT -ovc copy -oac lavc -lavcopts acodec=ac3:abitrate=192 -vf harddup -of mpeg -o OUTPUT
> 
> # Encoded output file extension
> <extension>
> mpeg


Thanks for the encoder file. I'm not sure if works yet or not. It KILLS my system performance while it's running (the couple other encoders I tried didn't), and mencoder keeps crashing. The one file I did let finish and didn't crash, there was no sound.

So I'm looking more at VideoRedo. If I'm going to do this a lot, it may be worth the $50 for the basic version. BUT, I have a feature request. When I use the VRD QS Fix option in kmttg, it overwrites the original file with the fixed file. Just as there are options not to remove the previous file after a decrypt, ad cut, or reencode, I'd like an option not to remove the previous file after a QS Fix. Maybe name the new file as .mpeg rather than .mpg or pust "-QSFIX" at the end of the file name and still use the .mpg extension.

I also have one other new feature reqeust. I'd like to be able to specify different destination paths for each auto-transfer job. It should default to the system default when a new job is created, but if I'm auto-transferring different TV series, I want to be able to have each series in it's own directory.

Thank you!


----------



## moyekj

Zaphod said:


> Just as there are options not to remove the previous file after a decrypt, ad cut, or reencode, I'd like an option not to remove the previous file after a QS Fix. Maybe name the new file as .mpeg rather than .mpg or pust "-QSFIX" at the end of the file name and still use the .mpg extension.


 I don't see why. VRD QS Fix doesn't do anything bad to the original mpeg file so there really is no point keeping it - the whole point of QSFix is to clean it up and make it usable for other purposes. Plus with the last release if you have VideoRedo & TiVo Desktop's TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll installed you can bypass tivodecode and generate mpeg directly from .TiVo file, so no need for intermediate mpg. I think you will learn to appreciate how well VRD works and won't be skeptical about QS Fix once you've used it for a while.



> I also have one other new feature reqeust. I'd like to be able to specify different destination paths for each auto-transfer job. It should default to the system default when a new job is created, but if I'm auto-transferring different TV series, I want to be able to have each series in it's own directory.


 You can accomplish that already by using the [/] keyword in file naming template, which allows you to create sub-directories so that for example different series automatically go to their own sub-folders. Consult the configuring_kmttg Wiki for details.


----------



## Zaphod

moyekj said:


> I don't see why. VRD QS Fix doesn't do anything bad to the original mpeg file so there really is no point keeping it - the whole point of QSFix is to clean it up and make it usable for other purposes. Plus with the last release if you have VideoRedo & TiVo Desktop's TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll installed you can bypass tivodecode and generate mpeg directly from .TiVo file, so no need for intermediate mpg. I think you will learn to appreciate how well VRD works and won't be skeptical about QS Fix once you've used it for a while.


For sure, QS Fix doesn't affect video quality? Half of the files still work anyway without having to go through QSFix so I thought if the original worked, I'd still use the originals. Also, in a couple cases, QSFix screwed up somehow, like died in the middle of a file or something, and so it replaced the original .mpg file with now a half-finished one, and now I'd lost my original and had to redownload it from the Tivo (I do have the option checked to remove the .tivo file after decrypting).

I guess if I use QSfix to do the decrypting too, then I keep the .tivo file until I'm sure the qsfixed file is good.

Although I'm still confused in general. Why would these files have glitches that need to be repaired? You're saying the Tivo doesn't make perfect recordings? Sure, there could be glitches in the broadcast stream but I'd think the Tivo would just record that as anything else, how does it know a pixelated picture is not what it's really supposed to be? They play in Windows Media Player on my PC just fine without going through QS Fix. It's just my DVD authoring software that doesn't understand some of them.



moyekj said:


> You can accomplish that already by using the [/] keyword in file naming template, which allows you to create sub-directories so that for example different series automatically go to their own sub-folders. Consult the configuring_kmttg Wiki for details.


Ah, thanks! I missed that! I've read through all this stuff but I think I've read through so much between pyTivo itself, kmttg, and auto-push, trying to set these all up at once, that I'm forgetting things I've read.

That will work as long as you want each series in a subdirectory under a single upper level directory, which I can live with for now, but I'd still ask to consider being able to configure completely different directory within each auto-transfer job.

LOVE your program. Thanks!!


----------



## theodolite

moyekj said:


> Don't quite follow. Can you give detailed example? Not sure if chinese characters can be posted in this forum, but perhaps you can use pictures if needed to help explain.


For example, the downloading command is:
/usr/bin/curl --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar /tmp/cookie4651086533132693437.tmp --url 192.168.1.11:80/download/%E9%AC%BC%E8%A8%8A%E8%99%9F2%E9%9D%88%E7%95%B0%E9%80%8F%E8%A6%96.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1308616 --output "/Users/Eric/Downloads/kmttg_v0p7f/鬼訊號2靈異透視 - White Noise 2 The Light (12_08_2009).TiVo"

The tivo file name is:
鬼訊號2靈異透視 - White Noise 2 The Light (12_08_2009).TiVo

I think the download file name is also the same in Chinese. But I got:
%B0%AD%B0T%B8%B92%C6F%B2%A7%B3z%B5%F8 - White Noise 2 The Light (12_08_2009).TiVo

The Chinese part is encoded. It will not cause problem when decrypt. The command to decrypt uses both encoded name for input/output. But after the name pass to transcoding, transcoder can't find the original name.

In my case, I think just decode the name after decrypt. But for general case, it will be good to decode after download the .tivo file.


----------



## moyekj

theodolite, just to be clear can you also post the exact commands kmttg uses for tivodecode and for the encode step? I think what is expected to happen is the curl command should output file with proper Chinese characters (not url encoded) and from that point on use file names with non-url encoded characters.


----------



## moyekj

Zaphod said:


> Although I'm still confused in general. Why would these files have glitches that need to be repaired? You're saying the Tivo doesn't make perfect recordings? Sure, there could be glitches in the broadcast stream but I'd think the Tivo would just record that as anything else, how does it know a pixelated picture is not what it's really supposed to be? They play in Windows Media Player on my PC just fine without going through QS Fix. It's just my DVD authoring software that doesn't understand some of them.


 TiVo just records what it receives in digital stream which could (and often does) have timestamp errors among other things. Most mpeg2 decoders are robust enough to deal with those glitches, so if you play back the stream in Media Player for example it will not have a problem. The problem comes about when you try and process the file in some way like trying to cut out commercials or encode to a different format which requires re-encoding. Those programs are very sensitive to glitches in the stream and having glitches there very often leads to problems such as A/V sync issues or worse. VRD QS Fix in general does a great job cleaning up those glitches so as to make further processing without trouble possible.


----------



## alancommike

moyekj said:


> I could probably add "tivoFile" to metadata files choices and you would end up with .TiVo.txt file. Would that suffice?


That would be perfect!


----------



## Zaphod

Zaphod said:


> moyekj said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can accomplish that already by using the [/] keyword in file naming template, which allows you to create sub-directories so that for example different series automatically go to their own sub-folders. Consult the configuring_kmttg Wiki for details.
> 
> 
> 
> That will work as long as you want each series in a subdirectory under a single upper level directory, which I can live with for now, but I'd still ask to consider being able to configure completely different directory within each auto-transfer job.
Click to expand...

I'd like to put one more vote (even though it's my own vote twice) for being able to configure directories within auto-transfers jobs. Or if there's a way I can acomplish this in the current system, please let me know.

I want to keep the different stages of decrypting, etc., in separate subdirectories.

In the current system I have to have structure like this:

--Tivo Files
|+-Series 1
|+-Series 2
|
--MPG Files
|+-Series 1
|+-Series 2
|
--Cut Files
|+-Series 1
|+-Series 2
etc...

What I want is to do it this way...

--Series 1
|+-Tivo Files
|+-MPG Files
|+-Cut files
|
--Series 2
|+-Tivo Files
|+-MPG Files
|+-Cut Files


----------



## theodolite

moyekj said:


> theodolite, just to be clear can you also post the exact commands kmttg uses for tivodecode and for the encode step? I think what is expected to happen is the curl command should output file with proper Chinese characters (not url encoded) and from that point on use file names with non-url encoded characters.


Hi moyekj,

The following is the log, I checked decrypt and ecnode to ff_h264_high_rate

I check the file name again, it's not encoded name and I don't know what is it.

== Start of log ==

鬼訊號2:靈異透視 - White Noise 2: The Light
Recorded 星期二 12/08/2009 11:44 下午 on 69-0=衛視西片, Duration = 120 mins
艾比（奈森菲利安）眼見妻兒遇害後，凶手隨後舉槍自盡的慘劇，他在悲痛下自殺未遂，竟意外得到預知死亡的能力，而後阻止了三人死亡，其中包括幫過他的護士雪莉（凱蒂薩霍夫）。但他不久後便發現，被救過的人會被附身，找尋下一個替死鬼&#8230;
>> DOWNLOADING /Users/Eric/Downloads/kmttg_v0p7f/鬼訊號2靈異透視 - White Noise 2 The Light (12_08_2009).TiVo ...
/usr/bin/curl --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar /tmp/cookie6011400967221029882.tmp --url 192.168.1.11:80/download/%E9%AC%BC%E8%A8%8A%E8%99%9F2%E9%9D%88%E7%95%B0%E9%80%8F%E8%A6%96.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1308616 --output "/Users/Eric/Downloads/kmttg_v0p7f/鬼訊號2靈異透視 - White Noise 2 The Light (12_08_2009).TiVo" 
Download failed to file: /Users/Eric/Downloads/kmttg_v0p7f/鬼訊號2靈異透視 - White Noise 2 The Light (12_08_2009).TiVo
Exit code: 0
0 31 0 2588M 0 0 643k 0 --:--:-- 1:08:40 --:--:-- 620k

== Skipped ==

0 31 0 3198M 0 0 639k 0 --:--:-- 1:25:19 --:--:-- 611k
>> DECRYPTING /Users/Eric/Downloads/kmttg_v0p7f/鬼訊號2靈異透視 - White Noise 2 The Light (12_08_2009).TiVo ...
/Users/Eric/Downloads/kmttg_v0p7f/tivodecode/tivodecode --mak MAK --out "/Users/Eric/Downloads/kmttg_v0p7f/鬼訊號2靈異透視 - White Noise 2 The Light (12_08_2009).mpg" "/Users/Eric/Downloads/kmttg_v0p7f/鬼訊號2靈異透視 - White Noise 2 The Light (12_08_2009).TiVo" 
tivodecode failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: /Users/Eric/Downloads/kmttg_v0p7f/tivodecode/tivodecode --mak MAK --out "/Users/Eric/Downloads/kmttg_v0p7f/鬼訊號2靈異透視 - White Noise 2 The Light (12_08_2009).mpg" "/Users/Eric/Downloads/kmttg_v0p7f/鬼訊號2靈異透視 - White Noise 2 The Light (12_08_2009).TiVo" 
Encryption by QUALCOMM 

End of File
mpeg file not given or doesn't exist: /Users/Eric/Downloads/kmttg_v0p7f/鬼訊號2靈異透視 - White Noise 2 The Light (12_08_2009).mpg

== End of log ==

After all jobs done, there are .tivo and .mpeg file in my disk, named

%B0%AD%B0T%B8%B92%C6F%B2%A7%B3z%B5%F8 - White Noise 2 The Light (12_08_2009).TiVo

and

%B0%AD%B0T%B8%B92%C6F%B2%A7%B3z%B5%F8 - White Noise 2 The Light (12_08_2009).mpg


----------



## orangeboy

Zaphod said:


> I'd like to put one more vote (even though it's my own vote twice) for being able to configure directories within auto-transfers jobs. Or if there's a way I can acomplish this in the current system, please let me know.
> 
> I want to keep the different stages of decrypting, etc., in separate subdirectories.
> 
> In the current system I have to have structure like this:
> 
> --Tivo Files
> |+-Series 1
> |+-Series 2
> |
> --MPG Files
> |+-Series 1
> |+-Series 2
> |
> --Cut Files
> |+-Series 1
> |+-Series 2
> etc...
> 
> What I want is to do it this way...
> 
> --Series 1
> |+-Tivo Files
> |+-MPG Files
> |+-Cut files
> |
> --Series 2
> |+-Tivo Files
> |+-MPG Files
> |+-Cut Files


You should be able to accomplish that with a custom script, couple with the available file arguments passed to it...


----------



## neo_sapien

I'm new at using kmttg and just got a TiVo HD on black friday. Last night, I tried to test it out by transferring an episode of The Simpsons in HD, but it crashed on comcut. A windows error message popped up, saying that "MPlayer - Movie Player has stopped working". That's funny, I wasn't even running Mplayer. Here's the full error log:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	mencoder.exe
Application Version:	0.0.9.0
Application Timestamp:	470b8091
Fault Module Name:	mencoder.exe
Fault Module Version:	0.0.9.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	470b8091
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	00038aed
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	eb00
Additional Information 2:	eb00be95774d984061da9a7940efd522
Additional Information 3:	40da
Additional Information 4:	40da808c12dab05d5dd3e141925c273b


----------



## moyekj

That's likely problems in the TiVo HD recording which need to be cleaned up before you can do any further processing beyond decrypt. For TiVo HD recordings if you plan on doing any further processing beyond decrypt you really need to have VideoRedo available to be able to clean up the glitches so that subsequent processing will work.


----------



## neo_sapien

You mean, using VideoReDo's Quickstream Fix?


----------



## moyekj

theodolite said:


> Hi moyekj,
> 
> The following is the log, I checked decrypt and ecnode to ff_h264_high_rate
> 
> I check the file name again, it's not encoded name and I don't know what is it.
> 
> == Start of log ==
> 
> 鬼訊號2:靈異透視 - White Noise 2: The Light
> Recorded 星期二 12/08/2009 11:44 下午 on 69-0=衛視西片, Duration = 120 mins
> 艾比（奈森菲利安）眼見妻兒遇害後，凶手隨後舉槍自盡的慘劇，他在悲痛下自殺未遂，竟意外得到預知死亡的能力，而後阻止了三人死亡，其中包括幫過他的護士雪莉（凱蒂薩霍夫）。但他不久後便發現，被救過的人會被附身，找尋下一個替死鬼
> >> DOWNLOADING /Users/Eric/Downloads/kmttg_v0p7f/鬼訊號2靈異透視 - White Noise 2 The Light (12_08_2009).TiVo ...
> /usr/bin/curl --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar /tmp/cookie6011400967221029882.tmp --url 192.168.1.11:80/download/%E9%AC%BC%E8%A8%8A%E8%99%9F2%E9%9D%88%E7%95%B0%E9%80%8F%E8%A6%96.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1308616 --output "/Users/Eric/Downloads/kmttg_v0p7f/鬼訊號2靈異透視 - White Noise 2 The Light (12_08_2009).TiVo"
> Download failed to file: /Users/Eric/Downloads/kmttg_v0p7f/鬼訊號2靈異透視 - White Noise 2 The Light (12_08_2009).TiVo
> Exit code: 0
> 0 31 0 2588M 0 0 643k 0 --:--:-- 1:08:40 --:--:-- 620k
> 
> == Skipped ==
> 
> 0 31 0 3198M 0 0 639k 0 --:--:-- 1:25:19 --:--:-- 611k
> >> DECRYPTING /Users/Eric/Downloads/kmttg_v0p7f/鬼訊號2靈異透視 - White Noise 2 The Light (12_08_2009).TiVo ...
> /Users/Eric/Downloads/kmttg_v0p7f/tivodecode/tivodecode --mak MAK --out "/Users/Eric/Downloads/kmttg_v0p7f/鬼訊號2靈異透視 - White Noise 2 The Light (12_08_2009).mpg" "/Users/Eric/Downloads/kmttg_v0p7f/鬼訊號2靈異透視 - White Noise 2 The Light (12_08_2009).TiVo"
> tivodecode failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: /Users/Eric/Downloads/kmttg_v0p7f/tivodecode/tivodecode --mak MAK --out "/Users/Eric/Downloads/kmttg_v0p7f/鬼訊號2靈異透視 - White Noise 2 The Light (12_08_2009).mpg" "/Users/Eric/Downloads/kmttg_v0p7f/鬼訊號2靈異透視 - White Noise 2 The Light (12_08_2009).TiVo"
> Encryption by QUALCOMM
> 
> End of File
> mpeg file not given or doesn't exist: /Users/Eric/Downloads/kmttg_v0p7f/鬼訊號2靈異透視 - White Noise 2 The Light (12_08_2009).mpg
> 
> == End of log ==
> 
> After all jobs done, there are .tivo and .mpeg file in my disk, named
> 
> %B0%AD%B0T%B8%B92%C6F%B2%A7%B3z%B5%F8 - White Noise 2 The Light (12_08_2009).TiVo
> 
> and
> 
> %B0%AD%B0T%B8%B92%C6F%B2%A7%B3z%B5%F8 - White Noise 2 The Light (12_08_2009).mpg


That's odd that curl puts out url encoded Chinese as output file name which is I think where all the problems stem from. It's clear from the --output string that the intent is to save to disk using original Chinese characters. Are you using Windows? Does it support file names with Chinese characters?
A while back there were some issues with Spanish character support which were fixed. From what I recall the output file names were not url encoded in that situation, so the special characters were part of file names.


----------



## moyekj

neo_sapien said:


> You mean, using VideoReDo's Quickstream Fix?


 Yes. Also, if you setup kmttg for VideoRedo it will use it for Ad Cut stage as well instead of mencoder.


----------



## neo_sapien

I put the decrypted .mpg file through VideoReDo quickstream fix, then tried running comskip and comcut on the fixed .mpg file. Same exact error.


----------



## moyekj

neo_sapien said:


> I put the decrypted .mpg file through VideoReDo quickstream fix, then tried running comskip and comcut on the fixed .mpg file. Same exact error.


 Setup kmttg with location of your VideoRedo installation. It will then use VideoRedo for the cuts instead of mencoder. (Then you can enable VRD QS Fix task as well in the future to avoid having to do that manually).


----------



## neo_sapien

I tried that earlier today, and received errors.



> >> Running qsfix on F:\TiVo\The Simpsons - O Brother, Where Bart Thou (12_13_2009).mpg ...
> C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoReDoTVSuite\vp.vbs" "F:\TiVo\The Simpsons - O Brother, Where Bart Thou (12_13_2009).mpg" "F:\TiVo\The Simpsons - O Brother, Where Bart Thou (12_13_2009).mpg.qsfix" /t1 /d /q /na
> qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoReDoTVSuite\vp.vbs" "F:\TiVo\The Simpsons - O Brother, Where Bart Thou (12_13_2009).mpg" "F:\TiVo\The Simpsons - O Brother, Where Bart Thou (12_13_2009).mpg.qsfix" /t1 /d /q /na
> C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoReDoTVSuite\vp.vbs(45, 2) WScript.CreateObject: Could not create object named "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent".
> 
> >> Running adscan on F:\TiVo\The Simpsons - O Brother, Where Bart Thou (12_13_2009).mpg ...
> C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoReDoTVSuite\AdScan.vbs" "F:\TiVo\The Simpsons - O Brother, Where Bart Thou (12_13_2009).mpg" "F:\TiVo\The Simpsons - O Brother, Where Bart Thou (12_13_2009).VPrj" /q
> adscan failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoReDoTVSuite\AdScan.vbs" "F:\TiVo\The Simpsons - O Brother, Where Bart Thou (12_13_2009).mpg" "F:\TiVo\The Simpsons - O Brother, Where Bart Thou (12_13_2009).VPrj" /q
> C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoReDoTVSuite\AdScan.vbs(41, 2) WScript.CreateObject: Could not create object named "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent".
> 
> VPrj file not found: F:\TiVo\The Simpsons - O Brother, Where Bart Thou (12_13_2009).VPrj
> SKIPPING ADCUT, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: F:\TiVo\The Simpsons - O Brother, Where Bart Thou (12_13_2009)_cut.mpg
> vprj file not found: F:\TiVo\The Simpsons - O Brother, Where Bart Thou (12_13_2009).VPrj


I spent an hour or two this morning googling the error messages, and tried some of the solutions in this thread, but was unable to get VideoReDo to work cutting commercials in kmttg. I did run VideoReDo in administrator mode first. I couldn't figure out how to run kmttg in administrator mode, since it's a .jar file and not an .exe file.


----------



## moyekj

neo_sapien said:


> I tried that earlier today, and received errors.
> 
> I spent an hour or two this morning googling the error messages, and tried some of the solutions in this thread, but was unable to get VideoReDo to work cutting commercials in kmttg. I did run VideoReDo in administrator mode first. I couldn't figure out how to run kmttg in administrator mode, since it's a .jar file and not an .exe file.


 To run as Administrator you can make a kmttg.bat file with the following:


Code:


@echo off
java -jar kmttg.jar

Then you can run kmttg.bat as Administrator. Not sure it will fix the issue but worth a shot I suppose.

One other thing to try is at least temporarily disable UAC and try it again.


----------



## neo_sapien

For some reason, I wasn't able to run kmttg.jar using that .bat file. It would immediately close, or maybe it wasn't starting up. But, I started cmd.exe in administrator mode and manually navigated to the folder and started kmttg.jar, and now kmttg seems to be working right. It automatically performs the VRD QS fix and the Ad Detect, then launches VideoReDo for you to manually confirm the ad cuts and save the new video. Success! Thank you for your help moyekj 

I wonder if there is some easier way to start kmttg.jar in administrator mode than to open cmd.exe in administrator mode and start it from there.


----------



## moyekj

neo_sapien said:


> I wonder if there is some easier way to start kmttg.jar in administrator mode than to open cmd.exe in administrator mode and start it from there.


 Probably java is not in your PATH. In the .bat file change "java" to the full path to java.exe executable and it should work.

Also now that you got it working it could well be you no longer have to run anything as Administrator anymore...


----------



## neo_sapien

Yes, putting in the entire path to java.exe and to kmttg.jar worked, but I still have to run as administrator. Good enough for me. Thank you again for your help!


----------



## theodolite

moyekj said:


> That's odd that curl puts out url encoded Chinese as output file name which is I think where all the problems stem from. It's clear from the --output string that the intent is to save to disk using original Chinese characters. Are you using Windows? Does it support file names with Chinese characters?
> A while back there were some issues with Spanish character support which were fixed. From what I recall the output file names were not url encoded in that situation, so the special characters were part of file names.


My environment is Mac OS X 10.6.2. It should support file name in UTF-8.


----------



## moyekj

theodolite said:


> My environment is Mac OS X 10.6.2. It should support file name in UTF-8.


 So can you create a file name with Chinese characters similar to one you posted? I don't use Mac so can't test myself...
Assuming it's even possible then the next question is why curl isn't doing it...


----------



## jfh3

OK, I'm lost. New install of kmttg on Windows 7 (64 bit). I can't get any sound out of the resulting mp4 files using Windows Media Player. Sound is find using VLC, just not WMP.

VLC says the codec is a52 - how do I get WMP to play it?

(I've searched for about an hour, tried installing various codecs, but no luck. I do have ac3filter which I needed to play TV captured from an HDHomerun box.)


----------



## moyekj

jfh3 said:


> OK, I'm lost. New install of kmttg on Windows 7 (64 bit). I can't get any sound out of the resulting mp4 files using Windows Media Player. Sound is find using VLC, just not WMP.
> 
> VLC says the codec is a52 - how do I get WMP to play it?
> 
> (I've searched for about an hour, tried installing various codecs, but no luck. I do have ac3filter which I needed to play TV captured from an HDHomerun box.)


 I assume you are using one of the encoding profiles that outputs mp4 with H.264 & AC3 audio right? I don't think there is a codec for WMP that will work. AC3 audio in mp4 container is relatively new to mp4 specs and not many players/decoders can handle it. As you have discovered VLC can without a problem and of course Series 3 TiVos can handle them natively as well.
If you really want/need something that works with WMP and TiVo you can use AAC audio instead, however TiVo only properly outputs stereo AAC audio, so if you want 6 channel audio then AC3 is really the only way to go.


----------



## jfh3

moyekj said:


> I assume you are using one of the encoding profiles that outputs mp4 with H.264 & AC3 audio right? I don't think there is a codec for WMP that will work. AC3 audio in mp4 container is relatively new to mp4 specs and not many players/decoders can handle it. As you have discovered VLC can without a problem and of course Series 3 TiVos can handle them natively as well.
> If you really want/need something that works with WMP and TiVo you can use AAC audio instead, however TiVo only properly outputs stereo AAC audio, so if you want 6 channel audio then AC3 is really the only way to go.


Thanks.

I am using ff_tivo_hd as I really didn't know which one to pick (all I have left are TivoHD boxes). It looks to me that it supports H.264 and AC3.

If I can't use an mp4 file in WMP, what should I use to encode to get a smaller filesize than the mpg file and still use AC3 audio?

Since the output I want is really for WMP, I guess there isn't any reason I can't use AAC, since I won't move those files back to a Tivo, just play them on a PC.


----------



## moyekj

jfh3 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I am using ff_tivo_hd as I really didn't know which one to pick (all I have left are TivoHD boxes). It looks to me that it supports H.264 and AC3.
> 
> If I can't use an mp4 file in WMP, what should I use to encode to get a smaller filesize than the mpg file and still use AC3 audio?
> 
> Since the output I want is really for WMP, I guess there isn't any reason I can't use AAC, since I won't move those files back to a Tivo, just play them on a PC.


Try the ff_ps3 profile. That is mp4 with H.264 video and AAC audio which WMP should be able to handle without a problem. It should generate a smaller file size than original TiVo recording (at least compared to HD recordings) while preserving fairly decent quality.


----------



## jfh3

moyekj said:


> Try the ff_ps3 profile. That is mp4 with H.264 video and AAC audio which WMP should be able to handle without a problem. It should generate a smaller file size than original TiVo recording (at least compared to HD recordings) while preserving fairly decent quality.


Thanks. Just saw that one and trying it now.


----------



## waynomo

Hi moyekj - Thanks again for KMTTG, the hard work, and the hours you have dedicated to this project.

I do have one problem that pops up intermittently but consistently. Every now and then a transfer will fail immediately. Last night I selected a handful of programs to transfer. The first three transferred with no problem. The fourth one failed immediately after creating a file on my pc of 73 bytes. (That seems to be the magic number after observing two failures.) The next program and subsequent ones transferred with no problem and another is transferring right now. I just need to pay attention to the output and realize when this happens. Then all I need do is delete the bad transfer file and reselect and all works. I have never had a transfer that failed in this manner fail a second time. This happened when using the old Perl version and now with kmttg v0p7c.

Here is the output:
>> DOWNLOADING C:\Documents and Settings\WLB\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\Gangs of New York\Gangs of New York .TiVo ...
"C:\Program Files\KMTTG\kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\WLB\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie5718520455750369306.tmp --url http://192.168.1.5:80/download/Gangs of New York.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=2419302 --output "C:\Documents and Settings\WLB\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\Gangs of New York\Gangs of New York .TiVo" 
C:\Documents and Settings\WLB\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\Gangs of New York\Gangs of New York .TiVosize=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:01 (0.00 Mbps)
---DONE---


----------



## theodolite

moyekj said:


> So can you create a file name with Chinese characters similar to one you posted? I don't use Mac so can't test myself...
> Assuming it's even possible then the next question is why curl isn't doing it...


Yes, it is ok to create a file with Chinese name.
Another question, how to test download command by curl? I use the command in the kmttg log and replace the "MAK" to my MAK, but it returns bad request?


----------



## moyekj

waynomo said:


> Hi moyekj - Thanks again for KMTTG, the hard work, and the hours you have dedicated to this project.
> 
> I do have one problem that pops up intermittently but consistently. Every now and then a transfer will fail immediately. Last night I selected a handful of programs to transfer. The first three transferred with no problem. The fourth one failed immediately after creating a file on my pc of 73 bytes. (That seems to be the magic number after observing two failures.) The next program and subsequent ones transferred with no problem and another is transferring right now. I just need to pay attention to the output and realize when this happens. Then all I need do is delete the bad transfer file and reselect and all works. I have never had a transfer that failed in this manner fail a second time. This happened when using the old Perl version and now with kmttg v0p7c.
> 
> Here is the output:
> >> DOWNLOADING C:\Documents and Settings\WLB\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\Gangs of New York\Gangs of New York .TiVo ...
> "C:\Program Files\KMTTG\kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\WLB\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie5718520455750369306.tmp --url http://192.168.1.5:80/download/Gangs of New York.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=2419302 --output "C:\Documents and Settings\WLB\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\Gangs of New York\Gangs of New York .TiVo"
> C:\Documents and Settings\WLB\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\Gangs of New York\Gangs of New York .TiVosize=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:01 (0.00 Mbps)
> ---DONE---


Most likely you are getting *Server Busy* message from your TiVo web server if you check kmttg error message or just open the failed .TiVo file with a text editor. If it gets to a point where you see that a lot a reboot of the TiVo clears it up. Seems to be worse for some people compared to others. I have seen that before for my S3s, but very infrequently.


----------



## moyekj

theodolite said:


> Yes, it is ok to create a file with Chinese name.
> Another question, how to test download command by curl? I use the command in the kmttg log and replace the "MAK" to my MAK, but it returns bad request?


 Try putting quotes around the url. If it still fails post the error message here. That is a good idea to run from command line to see if you can get it working that way.


----------



## waynomo

moyekj said:


> Most likely you are getting *Server Busy* message from your TiVo web server if you check kmttg error message or just open the failed .TiVo file with a text editor. If it gets to a point where you see that a lot a reboot of the TiVo clears it up. Seems to be worse for some people compared to others. I have seen that before for my S3s, but very infrequently.


Okay sounds like that is it. I didn't realize I could open the file. I just assumed I would get the usual binary gibberish. (at least to me.)  So I now see that at least one other person posted the contents of the file.

*Bad Request*

Unable to initialize videomgr pipeline: err 0x1d0012

The problem is fairly intermittent. So not a big issue. Seems like it would be easy to put some code in to test for that error or if the size wasn't correct or time was only a few seconds, etc. to restart the transfer and overwrite the original file. (Try like three times and then give up maybe.) Just a thought. You probably have bigger fish to fry at this point in time.

I still love the program and will continue using it.


----------



## theodolite

moyekj said:


> Try putting quotes around the url. If it still fails post the error message here. That is a good idea to run from command line to see if you can get it working that way.


I made some tests:

(1) Record a show from CNN, the name is in English with space(%20). I can download, decrypt and encode. But the output mp4 file doesn't have sound in QuickTime Player. I'll try the encode parameter later.

(2) /usr/bin/curl --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar /tmp/XXX.tmp --url "UNREADABLE_URL_IN_PRECENT" --output "CHINESE_PATH"
If I run this manually, the output file name is Chinese but shows Authorization Failed (invalid response).

(3) /usr/bin/curl --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar /tmp/XXX.tmp --url "URL_FROM_BROWSER_WITH_CHINESE" --output "CHINESE_PATH"
This seems works and the file name is in Chinese correctly. I also test to decrypt this output and works.

So I think there are two possible causes, first is quotes and the URL, in Chinese or not.
Second might be the environment variables that is different when runs the command in terminal or from your jar file.

Hope this information helps.


----------



## moyekj

theodolite said:


> I made some tests:
> 
> (1) Record a show from CNN, the name is in English with space(%20). I can download, decrypt and encode. But the output mp4 file doesn't have sound in QuickTime Player. I'll try the encode parameter later.
> 
> (2) /usr/bin/curl --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar /tmp/XXX.tmp --url "UNREADABLE_URL_IN_PRECENT" --output "CHINESE_PATH"
> If I run this manually, the output file name is Chinese but shows Authorization Failed (invalid response).
> 
> (3) /usr/bin/curl --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar /tmp/XXX.tmp --url "URL_FROM_BROWSER_WITH_CHINESE" --output "CHINESE_PATH"
> This seems works and the file name is in Chinese correctly. I also test to decrypt this output and works.
> 
> So I think there are two possible causes, first is quotes and the URL, in Chinese or not.
> Second might be the environment variables that is different when runs the command in terminal or from your jar file.
> 
> Hope this information helps.


OK, let's take curl out of the equation for a moment. If you enable "metadata" and "decrypt" task does it create proper .mpg.txt metadata file name with Chinese characters? That will establish if Java is able to handle Chinese characters in the first place in your setup.

From Windows Vista I just tried a Spanish recording with special characters which worked fine (note file name with the accented e):


Code:


>> CREATING C:\home\kmttg\Jos&#233; Luis sin Censura (12_16_2009).TiVo.txt ...
C:\home\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\moyekj\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie7191237761432949348.tmp --url https://192.168.1.100:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=2667437 --output C:\DOCUME~1\moyekj\LOCALS~1\Temp\meta7956910070790471788.tmp 
metadata job completed: 00:00:00
---DONE--- job=metadata output=C:\home\kmttg\Jos&#233; Luis sin Censura (12_16_2009).TiVo.txt
>> DOWNLOADING C:\home\kmttg\Jos&#233; Luis sin Censura (12_16_2009).TiVo ...
C:\home\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\moyekj\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie5353030244853184483.tmp --url http://192.168.1.100:80/download/Jos%20Luis%20sin%20Censura.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=2667437 --output "C:\home\kmttg\Jos&#233; Luis sin Censura (12_16_2009).TiVo" 
C:\home\kmttg\Jos&#233; Luis sin Censura (12_16_2009).TiVo: size=25.46 MB elapsed=00:03:51 (0.92 Mbps)
---DONE--- job=download output=C:\home\kmttg\Jos&#233; Luis sin Censura (12_16_2009).TiVo


----------



## theodolite

moyekj said:


> OK, let's take curl out of the equation for a moment. If you enable "metadata" and "decrypt" task does it create proper .mpg.txt metadata file name with Chinese characters? That will establish if Java is able to handle Chinese characters in the first place in your setup.


The metadata file's name is correct.


----------



## lex3001

I'd like to use this program to transfer over a hundred shows that my kids watch from my old series 2 to my new HD TiVo. I have a couple questions.

1. I see I can download the shows and the metadata. If I use the pyTivoAutoPush that you referenced, will it upload the metadata to the new TiVo automatically or just the video file? MAK is the same for both by the way.

2. Can HD TiVo natively store files in a better compression format? Would it be worth re-encoding the files from the Series 2 which are in MPEG2 into something else? If so, what?

Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

lex3001 said:


> I'd like to use this program to transfer over a hundred shows that my kids watch from my old series 2 to my new HD TiVo. I have a couple questions.
> 
> 1. I see I can download the shows and the metadata. If I use the pyTivoAutoPush that you referenced, will it upload the metadata to the new TiVo automatically or just the video file? MAK is the same for both by the way.
> 
> 2. Can HD TiVo natively store files in a better compression format? Would it be worth re-encoding the files from the Series 2 which are in MPEG2 into something else? If so, what?
> 
> Thanks!


1. Don't really need to use the AutoPush program. You can use the kmttg "push" task to do each push. (Make sure you configure pyTivo setup to push to your HD TiVo).
i.e. Simply enable the metadata, decrypt and push tasks and then select the titles from your series 2 TiVo you want to process.
NOTE: If you use pyTivo "push" instead of "pull" the dates on the files you push will be the dates you push them, not the original recording date. If you want to preserve recording date you will have to use pyTivo "pull" instead.

2. Since these are SD mpeg2 files I wouldn't bother re-encoding to another format. mpeg2 is still the best native file format to play back on the TiVo.


----------



## moyekj

theodolite said:


> The metadata file's name is correct.


 Then I don't really know what the trouble is. You confirmed that the same curl command kmttg uses works from a command line shell, so not sure why it doesn't produce proper file name when called from java. Note that java is simply making a system call using Runtime.getRuntime().exec(String[] command) so not sure why curl does not spit out the correct file name when invoked that way...
If you have access to a Windows machine perhaps try running kmttg from there to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## theodolite

moyekj said:


> Then I don't really know what the trouble is. You confirmed that the same curl command kmttg uses works from a command line shell, so not sure why it doesn't produce proper file name when called from java. Note that java is simply making a system call using Runtime.getRuntime().exec(String[] command) so not sure why curl does not spit out the correct file name when invoked that way...
> If you have access to a Windows machine perhaps try running kmttg from there to see if it makes a difference.


I've installed Windows XP SP2, JRE 6 update 17 and use the same version of KMTTG v0p7f. It works fine on Windows. It seems I have to run on windows and copy the result to my Mac. However, still thanks your help.


----------



## jemkeith

I recently changed TiVo's (both are series 2). Now when I decrypt a video, the resulting mpg video seems to be 480 X 480 instead of 720 X 480. I have to tell VLC that the aspect ratio is 4:3. This happens whether or not I use VideoReDo to do the decrypt. Both WMP and VLC play the mpg file in the wrong ratio. WMP plays the TiVo file in the correct aspect ratio. 
I never had a problem before and when I convert a TiVo file from my old TiVo, the aspect ratio on the mpg is correct. 
I'm sure there is a setting somewhere that I can't find. Can you all help?


----------



## Beantownbeanie

Hi,
I had a HD camera that had my vacation movies. I wanted to view them so I did the usual...not realize I had my settings to throw out the mp whatever after conversion. Well the conversions all came out to 1KB and my original movies are gone. 
Anybody know where they went? I did the usual search and they are not in the trash...so where did they go? Is there any chance to recover them?


----------



## headroll

I have found that the ff_zune profile is not working properly. When files are placed in a directory visible by the Zune software, it attempts to further convert before transferring to the Zune, and fails in the process. 

Has anyone had any sucess with this profile or another to move files to the zune?

-Roll


----------



## moyekj

headroll said:


> I have found that the ff_zune profile is not working properly. When files are placed in a directory visible by the Zune software, it attempts to further convert before transferring to the Zune, and fails in the process.
> 
> Has anyone had any sucess with this profile or another to move files to the zune?
> 
> -Roll


 I think I remember seeing somewhere where latest Zune went the way of Apple iPod format, so perhaps try one of the ipod formats to see if they work. Or if you know the exact specs of what zune expects post them here and we can come up with a profile.


----------



## moyekj

Beantownbeanie said:


> Hi,
> I had a HD camera that had my vacation movies. I wanted to view them so I did the usual...not realize I had my settings to throw out the mp whatever after conversion. Well the conversions all came out to 1KB and my original movies are gone.
> Anybody know where they went? I did the usual search and they are not in the trash...so where did they go? Is there any chance to recover them?


 No, the delete from Java is permanent unfortunately (does not send to Recycle Bin).


----------



## headroll

moyekj said:


> I think I remember seeing somewhere where latest Zune went the way of Apple iPod format, so perhaps try one of the ipod formats to see if they work. Or if you know the exact specs of what zune expects post them here and we can come up with a profile.


Zune Specs ... any help is appreciated

Windows Media Video (WMV)

Video Settings:

Codec: Windows Media Video 9
Simple Profile  up to 320×240, 10 frames per second and 1.5 Mbps
Main Profile  up to 720×480, 30 frames per second and 3 Mbps
Main Profile  720×576 pixels resolution (up to 25 frames per second) and ?? Mbps
Constant Bit Rate (CBR) or Variable Bit Rate (VBR)

Audio Settings:

Codec: Windows Media Audio 9.0 or higher
Up to 192 kbps audio bit rate, 44.1 kHz sample rate, stereo, CBR

Note: High-Definition (HD) WMV files will sync with transcoding

MPEG-4 (MP4/M4V)

Video Settings:

Part 2 Simple Profile with AAC audio
Up to 2.5 Mbps peak video rate
720×480 pixels resolution (up to 30 frames per second)
720×576 pixels resolution (up to 25 frames per second)

Note: High-Definition (HD) MPEG-4 files will sync with transcoding

H.264 Video

Video Settings:

Baseline Profile with AAC Audio
Up to 2.5 Mbps peak video bit rate
720×480 pixels resolution (up to 30 frames per second)
720×576 pixels resolution (up to 25 frames per second)

High-Definition (HD) H.264 files will sync with transcoding


----------



## moyekj

ffmpeg won't encode to WMV9 so WMV is out. Try the following mpeg4:
ff_zune_mp4.enc


Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
mpeg4 container, 720x480 30fps xvid video, 2 chan 48KHz/128Kbps aac audio

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -vcodec libxvid -maxrate 2000k -qmin 3 -qmax 5 -bufsize 5096k -g 300 -acodec libfaac -ac 2 -ab 128k -ar 48000 -s 720x480 -r 29.97 -b 1500k -f mp4 OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
mp4

EDIT: There was a typo in above. It should be -ab 128k instead of -ab 128. I also added 48KHz sample rate.


----------



## nickhaas33

For those that have videoredo, is it worth the extra money for the TVsuite version? I see KMTTG supports videoredo pretty extensively, and wondering if I just get the "plus" version, if I will be cheating myself out of some good functionality just to save $25.
I like this new Java based version by the way!
Thanks very much.


----------



## nickhaas33

moyekj said:


> No, the delete from Java is permanent unfortunately (does not send to Recycle Bin).


Might be able to recover the file(s) with a utility from the makers of CCleaner called recuva.
http://www.piriform.com/recuva


----------



## Brillian1080p

Here I was ready to give up on transferring videos from my expensive Tivo 3 series, and I find this program. I've been away from this forum for awhile and I'm glad I checked back.

I've read through the installation and release notes for kmttg and downloaded the latest version. Made a backup and restore point on Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit.

During installation does kmttg check if VideoRedo is already installed? I already have the latest version installed and running smoothly.


----------



## moyekj

Brillian1080p said:


> During installation does kmttg check if VideoRedo is already installed? I already have the latest version installed and running smoothly.


 No, you have to manually enter path to your VideoRedo installation directory. See configuring_kmttg and VideoRedo_configuration Wiki pages or pay attention to the tooltip popups over configuration items.


----------



## Brillian1080p

I should have been clearer. I read the installation, release and configuration notes. 

I was assuming, but wanted to ask first, that your program would not install VideoRedo if it was already installed. That's why I asked if it would "check" for ViedoRedo.

Thank you for responding. If this program only accomplishes half of it's features I'll be very happy! From what I've read you did a fantastic job.


----------



## jmsxl

Curious problem... With v0p7f, the NPL display "hangs" after being downloaded from the TiVo. None of the buttons, check-boxes, scroll-bar, etc. respond. If I switch the view to FILES and then come back to the TiVo then everything works fine from then on. This is a fresh install in a new directory. Java is v1.5.0_11. This problem doesn't occur with v0p7e.


----------



## moyekj

jmsxl said:


> Curious problem... With v0p7f, the NPL display "hangs" after being downloaded from the TiVo. None of the buttons, check-boxes, scroll-bar, etc. respond. If I switch the view to FILES and then come back to the TiVo then everything works fine from then on. This is a fresh install in a new directory. Java is v1.5.0_11. This problem doesn't occur with v0p7e.


 Biggest GUI related change from 7e->7f is variable font size support which is what I would suspect. Is it only the 1st time that NPL download hangs or is it every time (i.e. if you refresh list does it hang again)? Also what OS are you using?


----------



## jmsxl

moyekj said:


> Biggest GUI related change from 7e->7f is variable font size support which is what I would suspect. Is it only the 1st time that NPL download hangs or is it every time (i.e. if you refresh list does it hang again)? Also what OS are you using?


Populating the NPL only hangs the first time, when I start kmttg. Refresh of NPL is fine. OS is Win XP Pro SP3. Also, I updated my Java JDK/JRE to 1.5.0_22 (latest release) -- no difference. Thanks,


----------



## moyekj

jmsxl said:


> Populating the NPL only hangs the first time, when I start kmttg. Refresh of NPL is fine. OS is Win XP Pro SP3. Also, I updated my Java JDK/JRE to 1.5.0_22 (latest release) -- no difference. Thanks,


 If you adjust font size does that hang the GUI as well? (File->Configure->General->GUI Font Size). The change vs 7e is last stage of GUI creation calls routine to set all GUI text to configured font size and that's where I suspect the problem may be when you are starting kmttg.
Actually latest Java (JRE) is 1.6.x. Don't know if that will help but it might.


----------



## spocko

I'm also running kmttg v0p7f on XP Pro SP3 and I don't see the problem that jmsxl has reported. I played with the font size, and everything seems to work as intended. The current JRE version is ver 1.6.0_17 (a.k.a. Java 6 Update 17).


----------



## dae3dae3

I just wanted to say thank you to the developer of this software. 

I continue to be dumbfounded that free software solutions tend to be so much better than the junk people want you to pay for. This software is awesome.

THANKS!!!


----------



## stujac

It's a wonderful thing, isn't it? This guy is a hero.


----------



## jbernardis

FWIW - I Sometimes have problems populating the NPL on kmttg startup, but this only seems to happen if the tivo IP address has changed. It doesn't hang - I just get an error message (don't ask for specifics - I'm not at home right now). Hitting the refresh button fixes things.


----------



## Stormspace

headroll said:


> I have found that the ff_zune profile is not working properly. When files are placed in a directory visible by the Zune software, it attempts to further convert before transferring to the Zune, and fails in the process.
> 
> Has anyone had any sucess with this profile or another to move files to the zune?
> 
> -Roll


The iPhone profile seems to be a little off as well. I always have to convert the video in iTunes before it will sync to the iPod Touch.


----------



## moyekj

Stormspace said:


> The iPhone profile seems to be a little off as well. I always have to convert the video in iTunes before it will sync to the iPod Touch.


 I need feedback on all these encoding profiles since I don't have most of these portable devices. I checked iPod & iPhone detailed specs and found various problems with ff_ipod_low_res and ff_ipod_high_res profiles.
Video: Must be 30fps, so added -r 29.97
Audio: Must be 2 channel, 48KHz and 160Kbps or less, so added -ac 2 -ab 128k -ar 48000

Can someone with iPod/iPhone please correct *ff_ipod_high_res.enc* file under kmttg encode folder to look like below and see that it syncs without changes to iPod or iPhone and plays correctly? (NOTE: This profile is well suited for iPhone as well)


Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
mpeg4 container, 640x480 30fps xvid video, 48KHz/128Kbps 2 chan aac audio

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -vcodec libxvid -maxrate 2000k -qmin 3 -qmax 5 -bufsize 5096k -g 300 -acodec libfaac -ac 2 -ab 128k -ar 48000 -s 640x480 -r 29.97 -b 1500k -f mp4 OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
mp4


----------



## greg256

mikek2 said:


> Thanks moyekj for creating this update for kmttg for us Aus/NZ users. I have downloaded and decrypted a number of TS files now and all seems to be working fine. The maximum speed I got from the Tivo with the TS format was 20Mb/s but most seemed to be around 15Mb/s in speed. I haven't tried many in PS but one I tried just now was around 10Mb/s. So the increase in speed seems to be around 50% reduction. Definitely worthwhile. Thanks again.


Hmmm... my NZ TiVo seems to _only_ allow transfers in TS format (really fast, but tivodecode doesn't recognise the files), and all PS transfers fail (server busy, or hangs after 12 KB). Similarly, when going to https: //(mytivoip)/nowplaying/index.html, "Download MPEG-TS" works a charm, but "Download MPEG-PS" gives "Server Busy - too many transfers in progress".
Some related information appears on the streambaby forums under the "Latest TiVo firmware in Australia and New Zealand disables Streambaby" issue.

In short, has anyone in NZ had success with any method of decoding?


----------



## jmsxl

spocko said:


> I'm also running kmttg v0p7f on XP Pro SP3 and I don't see the problem that jmsxl has reported. I played with the font size, and everything seems to work as intended. The current JRE version is ver 1.6.0_17 (a.k.a. Java 6 Update 17).


I installed Java 1.6.0_17 and no problems populating the NPL, so I'll write this one off as a Java bug. *Thanks* moyekj and spocko for the suggestions.


----------



## spocko

stujac said:


> It's a wonderful thing, isn't it? This guy is a hero.


+1! Many thanks to moyekj.

jmsxl, glad to hear that the new java version resolved the NPL issue.


----------



## mikek2

greg256 said:


> Hmmm... my NZ TiVo seems to _only_ allow transfers in TS format (really fast, but tivodecode doesn't recognise the files), and all PS transfers fail (server busy, or hangs after 12 KB). Similarly, when going to https: //(mytivoip)/nowplaying/index.html, "Download MPEG-TS" works a charm, but "Download MPEG-PS" gives "Server Busy - too many transfers in progress".
> Some related information appears on the streambaby forums under the "Latest TiVo firmware in Australia and New Zealand disables Streambaby" issue.
> 
> In short, has anyone in NZ had success with any method of decoding?


Until tivodecode is updated to support TS files, the only way I know of decoding them is by using VideoRedo, but unfortunately you'll have to buy it. In saying that, it is a very useful program anyway and well worth the money. Also, as you've no doubt noticed, kmttg has just been updated to allow downloads of TS files and using VideoRedo for the decoding (as well as commercial detecting and cutting) for us AU/NZ users.

Edit: If VideoRedo cannot decode your NZ TS files (they certainly work for Aus), then it would worthwhile directing a question to the developers of VideoRedo.

I hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## AbMagFab

Is there some reason kmttg takes more than 3x the time to download a movie off a Tivo compared to using pyTivo directly?

I can download a 2-hour 1080i movie using Tivo Desktop or pyTivo in about 2-3 hours. With kmttg, it's consistently taking 9-10 hours.

What's up with this?


----------



## moyekj

AbMagFab said:


> Is there some reason kmttg takes more than 3x the time to download a movie off a Tivo compared to using pyTivo directly?
> 
> I can download a 2-hour 1080i movie using Tivo Desktop or pyTivo in about 2-3 hours. With kmttg, it's consistently taking 9-10 hours.
> 
> What's up with this?


 First I've heard of that and that is contrary to my experience. kmttg is simply using curl to pull the shows so should be no slower than any other method. Perhaps your firewall and/or virus software doesn't have the proper exception for curl? Other than that make sure you aren't pulling or pushing other shows to the TiVo at the same time which obviously will slow things down considerably.


----------



## kearygriffin

AbMagFab said:


> Is there some reason kmttg takes more than 3x the time to download a movie off a Tivo compared to using pyTivo directly?
> 
> I can download a 2-hour 1080i movie using Tivo Desktop or pyTivo in about 2-3 hours. With kmttg, it's consistently taking 9-10 hours.
> 
> What's up with this?


Is it possible that pyTivo is only set to do "retrieval" as an encrypted .TiVo file (haven't used it for TiVo->PC, so not even sure if it has a setting for anything else), whereas kmttg is setup to do retrieval + decoding + conversion to MP4 (or some other) format?

Just guessing as to what would cause a large time difference between the two.


----------



## AbMagFab

kearygriffin said:


> Is it possible that pyTivo is only set to do "retrieval" as an encrypted .TiVo file (haven't used it for TiVo->PC, so not even sure if it has a setting for anything else), whereas kmttg is setup to do retrieval + decoding + conversion to MP4 (or some other) format?
> 
> Just guessing as to what would cause a large time difference between the two.


I know what you're asking, and kmttg is just pulling the .Tivo file. That's all that's queued up, and that's all that is present when the transfer is complete.

Unless there's some hidden transcoding going on in kmttg, outside of pyTivo, that kmttg uses to product the .Tivo file?


----------



## kearygriffin

AbMagFab said:


> I know what you're asking, and kmttg is just pulling the .Tivo file. That's all that's queued up, and that's all that is present when the transfer is complete.
> 
> Unless there's some hidden transcoding going on in kmttg, outside of pyTivo, that kmttg uses to product the .Tivo file?


Nope, if just the .TiVo file is showing up then that's probably not the issue-
When you run kmttg there are some checkboxes next to "Start Jobs" that tell kmttg what to do with the .TiVo file after it retrieves it. Just make sure none of them are checked (decrypt, encode, etc). The only exception might be having "metadata" checked which is quick & downloads the pyTivo format metadata (show information) with the .TiVo file.


----------



## AbMagFab

kearygriffin said:


> Nope, if just the .TiVo file is showing up then that's probably not the issue-
> When you run kmttg there are some checkboxes next to "Start Jobs" that tell kmttg what to do with the .TiVo file after it retrieves it. Just make sure none of them are checked (decrypt, encode, etc). The only exception might be having "metadata" checked which is quick & downloads the pyTivo format metadata (show information) with the .TiVo file.


Rght, nothing is checked. And it's just the one queue entry in the middle of the window, taking 9+ hours to download a 2 hour movie.

Just to be sure, I'm downloading the same movie directly in pyTivo, and it will take about 2.5 hours (it's almost done, so I feel safe in that estimate).


----------



## Brillian1080p

Is there a way to install only the "Tivodirectshowfilter.dll" without installing Tivo Desktop? I'm running Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit. I'm attempting to use kmttg and Videoredo without Tivo Desktop. I've read more than once that uninstalling Tivo Desktop will leave 'TivodirectShowFilter" in place. But it takes it with it on uninstallation.

I did play .tivo files with Windows Media Player to "register' the file.

Thanks for assistance, kmttg has much better features!


----------



## moyekj

Brillian1080p said:


> Is there a way to install only the "Tivodirectshowfilter.dll" without installing Tivo Desktop? I'm running Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit. I'm attempting to use kmttg and Videoredo without Tivo Desktop. I've read more than once that uninstalling Tivo Desktop will leave 'TivodirectShowFilter" in place. But it takes it with it on uninstallation.
> 
> I did play .tivo files with Windows Media Player to "register' the file.
> 
> Thanks for assistance, kmttg has much better features!


You can achieve this by first installing TiVo Desktop completely and specifying your MAK ID during installation. Once you verify you can play .TiVo files using Media Player then you can uninstall TiVo Desktop from "Programs and Features" and use the option to retain capability to play TiVo files. This keeps TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll installed and registered which is all that is needed for VideoRedo to be able to decrypt TiVo files. That is exactly what I have done as I don't want TD installed but do want TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll installed.


----------



## Brillian1080p

Thank you sir. That's where why my question arises. I installed Tivo Desktop and verified ability to edit .tivo files with VideoRedo and play them with Media Player. But I didn't notice an option to retain files when uninstalling Tivo Desktop. I'll do it again and pay more attention this time.

There are some .dll files that you can right click and choose install. The TivoDirectShowFilter.dll does not have that option. There must be a way to register that file without installing Tivo Desktop. I'm surprised someone hasn't figured it out.


----------



## moyekj

Can someone with iPod or iPhone verify that the modified ff_ipod_high_res.enc profile below generates a compatible iPod/iPhone video file without any need for transcoding? I'm pretty confident the changes will make it work but would be nice for someone to verify. Once verify I plan to update profiles for next release. Thanks.


moyekj said:


> I need feedback on all these encoding profiles since I don't have most of these portable devices. I checked iPod & iPhone detailed specs and found various problems with ff_ipod_low_res and ff_ipod_high_res profiles.
> Video: Must be 30fps, so added -r 29.97
> Audio: Must be 2 channel, 48KHz and 160Kbps or less, so added -ac 2 -ab 128k -ar 48000
> 
> Can someone with iPod/iPhone please correct *ff_ipod_high_res.enc* file under kmttg encode folder to look like below and see that it syncs without changes to iPod or iPhone and plays correctly? (NOTE: This profile is well suited for iPhone as well)
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # Description (single line, keep short)
> <description>
> mpeg4 container, 640x480 30fps xvid video, 48KHz/128Kbps 2 chan aac audio
> 
> # Encode command or script (single line)
> # Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
> <command>
> FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -vcodec libxvid -maxrate 2000k -qmin 3 -qmax 5 -bufsize 5096k -g 300 -acodec libfaac -ac 2 -ab 128k -ar 48000 -s 640x480 -r 29.97 -b 1500k -f mp4 OUTPUT
> 
> # Encoded output file extension
> <extension>
> mp4


----------



## txporter

moyekj said:


> Can someone with iPod or iPhone verify that the modified ff_ipod_high_res.enc profile below generates a compatible iPod/iPhone video file without any need for transcoding? I'm pretty confident the changes will make it work but would be nice for someone to verify. Once verify I plan to update profiles for next release. Thanks.


I just tried it with my 5th gen Nano. It works fine. Why XVID rather than x264 though? Not that it really matters for the screen size we are talking about.


----------



## moyekj

txporter said:


> I just tried it with my 5th gen Nano. It works fine. Why XVID rather than x264 though? Not that it really matters for the screen size we are talking about.


 OK great, thanks. xvid encode is much faster than h.264 which is why I figure it's the better choice for these small screen dimensions.


----------



## robbroy

Is there a way to add the release year to a title in Title Naming so as to easily distinguish say for example, the 1939 version of "Of Mice and Men" from the 1992 version?

If not, moyekj would you consider adding "Release Year" as a naming convention keyword as a wish list item? Thanks.


----------



## Brillian1080p

My complements and thanks to moyekj. One of the negatives for me regarding Tivodesktop is the transfer time. I've been into high definition video for many years and it's the high def video I'm most interested in. Time for transfer usually is the length of the program or longer. I realize the biggest bottleneck is the NIC in the Tivo.

I just transferred a 4gb file in 40 minutes. The QuickStream fix took another 3m17s. All wonderfully automated by kmttg.

I very much appreciate the bit rate information. Knowing which channels are compressing more than others is great!

I also love good sound. I'd like to explore possibilities of verifying the Dolby Digital bit rate.

You have me interested in video again, job well done!


----------



## moyekj

Brillian1080p said:


> I also love good sound. I'd like to explore possibilities of verifying the Dolby Digital bit rate.


 mediainfo is a nice compact GUI utility which can give such information about video files. You can set it up so it shows up in popup menu when you right click on a file which makes it very convenient to use.


----------



## moyekj

robbroy said:


> Is there a way to add the release year to a title in Title Naming so as to easily distinguish say for example, the 1939 version of "Of Mice and Men" from the 1992 version?
> 
> If not, moyekj would you consider adding "Release Year" as a naming convention keyword as a wish list item? Thanks.


 Such information (like Original Air Date) is only available in extended metadata information which requires additional https calls for each show to obtain such as:


Code:


https://192.168.1.101/TiVoVideoDetails?id=3440713

So while technically possible I do intentionally avoid making additional http calls which can slow things down and bog down the TiVo web server. The only time I access extended information currently is if "metadata" task is enabled, and that task is limited intentionally to 1 at a time to minimize load on TiVo web server.


----------



## Brillian1080p

I forgot that VLC can show audio bit rate.


----------



## RedMan8

Awesome program! I selected a bunch to download, cut, and re-upload last night and this morning when I woke up, they were done!

I have a strange issue though... VideoRedo only works when I run KMTTG from the jar file. When I bring up the jar interface and select a few shows, everything works fine. When I try to run it in service mode, it downloads OK, but then VideoRedo gives an error saying:
Mpeg stream error: Tivo file open error, please check your media access key.

I can open and run VideoRedo manually just fine, and like I said, it uses VR just fine when I run the kmttg.jar interface??

I've un-installed and re-installed VideoRedo and verified that it still works normally, and in the .jar interface.


----------



## jbernardis

I've recently seen this error too, and I have found out that videoredo NEEDS tivo desktop in order to open the .tivo file. You can still use kmttg to do the decoding, but videoredo will complain with this message.

Did you recently uninstall Tivo Desktop?


----------



## RedMan8

I read about that too, and I've always had TiVo Desktop installed, but I stop the services on start up. I thought that might have something to do with it, so I left TiVo Desktop turned on and tried it... same result.

I haven't seen anyone else mention that they can run it from the interface just fine (I'm doing it now in fact), but not in "service" mode. Service mode does everything else just fine (I tried it without any VideoRedo steps and it worked fine).

Does the kmttg service use a slightly different command to VideoRedo? Or maybe run as a different user? (I haven't specified a user or anything).

I'm going to try and grab the .vbs file that it creates. I haven't gotten the command out of there to try it yet.


----------



## moyekj

RedMan8, is your kmttg service setup to run using a Local account? If not then perhaps try to set it up to do so. Make sure that you have a password associated with your Windows login name and then setup kmttg service to use that same account as described here under WINDOWS SERVICE header section:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/VideoRedo_configuration

I have my kmttg service setup that way (on Windows Vista 64) and all the VideoRedo related tasks work in service mode.


----------



## RedMan8

Great suggestion... I'm trying it now.

Is there any way I can see what is in the push queue? I have a bunch of transfers started, but the first one is still transferring so I can't tell which files I've pushed.


----------



## RedMan8

It worked! Thanks moyekj!

I'm all automated now. Woo Hoo!


----------



## Mark Wilden

Is there a known problem with multiple selection? Several times, I've selected a discontinous set of files to download, but kmttg seems to want to download the unselected files in between the selected ones.


----------



## moyekj

Mark Wilden said:


> Is there a known problem with multiple selection? Several times, I've selected a discontinous set of files to download, but kmttg seems to want to download the unselected files in between the selected ones.


 I don't recall any other posts about that and have not experienced it myself, but I don't do that very often either. What OS & Java version are you using?


----------



## Mark Wilden

moyekj said:


> I don't recall any other posts about that and have not experienced it myself, but I don't do that very often either. What OS & Java version are you using?


This is on OS X 10.5.8 with Java 1.5. I'd like to setup a test case to show you, but I imagine that's not possible. Maybe just select four contiguous files, unselect one in the middle, and start a job on them.


----------



## moyekj

Mark Wilden said:


> This is on OS X 10.5.8 with Java 1.5. I'd like to setup a test case to show you, but I imagine that's not possible. Maybe just select four contiguous files, unselect one in the middle, and start a job on them.


Just tried that and it worked as expected. The 3 still selected ones were queued up and unselected one was not. This is using Windows Vista 64 & Java 1.6.x. I don't have a Mac to test with. I do have Linux available and will test it there again, but I've tried that in the past and it has worked as expected.


----------



## moyekj

v0p7g version just released. See release notes for details:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/release_notes

NOTE: If upgrading older version be sure to update the *encode* folder as well since there were some fixes to existing profiles as well as new encoding profiles added.


----------



## RedMan8

Wow, this is fantastic!

The only manual step that I still do, is to change the seriesID and name so the pushed files go into a custom folder. I like to add the text "[cut]" to the show name so I can tell which folder has the real shows and which one is commercial free.

Currently, I have to tell all my auto transfers NOT to push at the end. After it cuts a few shows I go in and manually change the .txt files so the new folders have "[cut]" at the end, then I manually push the files.

Does anyone know a way to automate this step?

I thought about creating my own script and adding it as "custom", but the documentation says that will run last... which means I still can't auto-push because that would happen before my script.


----------



## orangeboy

RedMan8 said:


> Wow, this is fantastic!
> 
> The only manual step that I still do, is to change the seriesID and name so the pushed files go into a custom folder. I like to add the text "[cut]" to the show name so I can tell which folder has the real shows and which one is commercial free.
> 
> Currently, I have to tell all my auto transfers NOT to push at the end. After it cuts a few shows I go in and manually change the .txt files so the new folders have "[cut]" at the end, then I manually push the files.
> 
> Does anyone know a way to automate this step?
> 
> I thought about creating my own script and adding it as "custom", but the documentation says that will run last... which means I still can't auto-push because that would happen before my script.


You can disable auto-push in kmttg, and add a push step to a custom script using cURL:



Code:


"C:\Program Files\cURL\curl.exe" -s -d "Command=Push&Container=%Container%&File=%File%&tsn=%tsn%" "http://localhost:9032/TivoConnect?"

%Container% would be the name of the pyTivo share that contains the file, 
%File% would be the relative path to the file,
%tsn% would be the name of the DVR you want to push to, and 
"http://localhost:9032/TivoConnect?" would be the pyTivo server web address.

Determining the %variable% values is the tricky part, but not impossible!


----------



## RedMan8

ha... I never thought of that! duh!


I have a backup of a log file that has the curl command already. I can use that to figure out the variables.

That's perfect, thanks orangeboy!


----------



## RedMan8

ETA:
I think I got it. I was using the wrong name for the "Container". The command completed without any errors, but I won't know if the file pushed until some other files are done transferring (see my question in the next post)


ugh, I'm so close, but I can't get the curl command correct!

I left off the -s so I can see the output, and it says "Unsupported Command"



> *Unsupported Command*
> 
> Query:
> 
> tsn: ['Living Room']
> Container: ['Push']
> Command: ['Push']
> File: ['/Snapped/Snapped - Monique Turenne (01_03_2010)_cut.mpg']


----------



## RedMan8

one more thing... I still can't figure out how to find the items that are currently in the "push queue". I think I have a couple items pushed (through the pyTiVo web interface), but I won't know for sure until it's done pushing the current item (and starts pushing the next).


----------



## orangeboy

RedMan8 said:


> one more thing... I still can't figure out how to find the items that are currently in the "push queue". I think I have a couple items pushed (through the pyTiVo web interface), but I won't know for sure until it's done pushing the current item (and starts pushing the next).


It's kind of a hassle when you upgrade, but here are a couple "logging" hacks applied to plugins\video\video.py: http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/log-of-video-transfers-t131.html#8329. I say it's a hassle at upgrade time because the file usually gets replaced. I tend to keep a backup copy of the distribution files, as well as a copy of a modified file. For example, I may have:

video.py
video.py.orig and 
video.py.cust

all in the same directory.


----------



## moyekj

RedMan8 said:


> one more thing... I still can't figure out how to find the items that are currently in the "push queue". I think I have a couple items pushed (through the pyTiVo web interface), but I won't know for sure until it's done pushing the current item (and starts pushing the next).


 If you look at pyTivo mind.py code there is a *getDownloadRequests* method which I think is intended to grab the current queue of requests at TiVo mind server but I have never tried using it. I didn't check but I don't think there is a pyTivo web interface to that procedure though, so one would have to write a custom python script and import a bunch of pyTivo files to get it working. It would be a useful thing to have and perhaps you can make a request in pyTivo forums for a web interface to the function (if not already available). Since the main code is already in place an interface to it is all that's missing.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> If you look at pyTivo mind.py code there is a *getDownloadRequests* method which I think is intended to grab the current queue of requests at TiVo mind server but I have never tried using it. I didn't check but I don't think there is a pyTivo web interface to that procedure though, so one would have to write a custom python script and import a bunch of pyTivo files to get it working. It would be a useful thing to have and perhaps you can make a request in pyTivo forums for a web interface to the function (if not already available). Since the main code is already in place an interface to it is all that's missing.


 Gave it a try (with a Java port of the mind.py code I did for streambaby project) and couldn't get anything useful back from the mind server - the query works but it doesn't return a list of queued/pending requests as I expected, so that method looks like doesn't do what is intended. Perhaps that's why pyTivo web server never made use of it either.

It would also be useful to have a method to remove pending requests along with having a way to list them, but I didn't see any code related to that either. Stopping pyTivo web server is an easy way to get pending requests to fail of course.


----------



## wmcbrine

getDownloadRequests() is written for the webvideo plugin. It gets the list of videos requested through the Video on Demand menu that have a little computer icon next to them, meaning that your computer is supposed to transcode them. This isn't the push queue -- the actual push requests are sent by the webvideo plugin _after_ it calls getDownloadRequests().


----------



## moyekj

wmcbrine said:


> getDownloadRequests() is written for the webvideo plugin. It gets the list of videos requested through the Video on Demand menu that have a little computer icon next to them, meaning that your computer is supposed to transcode them. This isn't the push queue -- the actual push requests are sent by the webvideo plugin _after_ it calls getDownloadRequests().


 OK thanks for clarifying. Do you happen to know if there are methods for getting queue and removing items from queue via mind server?


----------



## wmcbrine

I don't know, no.


----------



## robbroy

robbroy said:


> Is there a way to add the release year to a title in Title Naming so as to easily distinguish say for example, the 1939 version of "Of Mice and Men" from the 1992 version?
> 
> If not, moyekj would you consider adding "Release Year" as a naming convention keyword as a wish list item? Thanks.


__________________

Following up on this query, the metadata file created by the metadata check box in kmttg has a datafield entitled "movieYear which could be used for this purpose.


----------



## moyekj

robbroy said:


> __________________
> 
> Following up on this query, the metadata file created by the metadata check box in kmttg has a datafield entitled "movieYear which could be used for this purpose.


 I responded to your query here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7686567#post7686567
As I explained there it takes an additional https call for each show to obtain such information. So technically I could make it so that information normally reserved for metadata task is downloaded anyway regardless if metadata task is selected or not and then get the information needed. Another note however is that for non-movies obviously that information doesn't exist, so what's the fallback in that case? Leave it out completely or derive it from originalAirDate?


----------



## VideoGrabber

OK, here's a silly new user question.

I started using kmttg a few days ago, and everything's been working fine. Very impressive. So I decided to enable Auto-Transfers in GUI mode, with all titles selected (.*), check for new stuff every 30mins, and only transfer items less than 6 hours old (my downloads were already up to date by then, so this was to grab new items as they appeared). The AutoTransfer entry is Enabled.

I used the Auto-Transfer/Service menu to Install and Start the process, and checked the status as StartPending. I expected that stuff recorded overnight would have been TTG'd, but it's just sitting there doing nothing, so I must be missing a secret ingredient. Checking the docs gave me no clues, so I thought I'd ask here. This is on WinXP, and I had the impression that the GUI could handle the service configuration, without manually setting things up in Win Services.

I see that selecting AutoTransfer/RunInGUI (which I did NOT do before) generates an Abort, with "No Keywords Defined in an auto.INI file". That's technically true. I did not define any Keywords... just the Title setting.

~~~

Ah, OK. That ADD button is really important.  I see now that the Config screen is basically a list-builder, and I had nothing on the list. Duh. 

I may have recognized that a bit earlier if clicking on OK with NOTHING in the list (which I did many times), generated a message "_Hey, dummy, you need to ADD at least one thing first_".

In my own defense (yeah, right), the ADD, UPDATE, and DEL buttons are kind of wedged into a lot of other stuff, and in my naivete, I thought they applied to the Encoding Name control next to them. I had no clue that they applied to all the settings for each Entry.

I'll leave my public embarrassment here , in case it helps anyone else just getting started.

- Tim

P.S. Maybe it's just me, but the UI seems to have a few more issues with the Configuration's Enabled button. I would assume that it's intended to enable/disable a specific item in the Keyword list above, but it can be toggled without selecting any entry first. And none of the entries are flagged in any way as to whether they're Enabled or not. And every time you enter Configuration, Enabled is always re-checked again, even though no entry is selected. But selecting an entry previously disabled will reflect that status on the Enabled button. Hmm.

So perhaps I still don't fully understand all the specifics of this screen, after all. But I think I'm getting closer.

It does look like after I do get things configured properly, I can actually initiate things in 2 ways: either by doing a Service/Start (which looks like it's running completely in the background, does not depend on having the GUI loaded, but doesn't show any Status in the GUI either). That's what I seem to have going at the moment. (Which probably wasn't my preferred choice.)

OR, instead, I could have clicked Run In GUI (skipped all, or most? of the Service stuff), and the same transfers would take place, with Progress and Log lines in the GUI, but the GUI has to stay running, or it kills the processing. Let me know if there's anything I'm still missing. Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

I realize the Auto Transfers GUI can be a little confusing when you first use it. Basically the way it's designed is every time you click on an item in the list it will update the GUI options to reflect the current settings of that item. You can then change options at will but they won't actually be applied to the item until you choose UPDATE button. The reason for this is there needs to be a graphical way to show current configuration for each item and that's the way I chose to implement it.

Finally, when you first bring up configuration no items are initially selected, so the GUI options display their default values (hence why Enable button for example initially always is turned on).

If you prefer all the visual feedback the GUI gives you and don't need automated transfers then there is no need to run kmttg service at all. Instead as you discovered you can just run Auto Transfers->Run In GUI. I quite often use kmttg in that mode since it's a convenient way to run in GUI mode without having to select a show and set all the various tasks you want to perform manually every time.

However if you want more complete automation without having to bring up a GUI at all then service mode is what you would use (and you have to check auto.log file for status information).


----------



## VideoGrabber

Mr. Experimentor back again.

I know that the TiVos can only handle one TTG session at a time, so I decided to try starting another download in the foreground GUI, while another was currently active in the background Service process.

Naturally, it failed, with some red lines in the log window about Transient problems.

The key point here being, that kmttg actually thinks I'm smart enough to know that a background session is running, even though there is no indication in the GUI that that is the case. Now of course I can do a AutoTransfer/Service/Status to check first (I'd kind of hate to have to do that all the time), and would see that it was Running. And thus know not to do any StartJobs. Or just try it, and read the error messages. That's minimally adequate.

OR, the GUI could have a line in the Status window, indicating that a background transfer was In Progress, even though it has no way to tell me what the progress was.

Just a thought.

- Tim


----------



## moyekj

While it is easy to know if the kmttg service is currently running or not from GUI there is no way currently to know if there is an active download happening from a specific TiVo. i.e. The service kmttg Java process and the GUI kmttg Java process are completely independent and cannot share information. It would probably take a pretty significant overhaul of the program to make that possible since I never designed program with that in mind.
i.e. It's really up to you to be careful to avoid that scenario.


----------



## VideoGrabber

moyekj commented:
> _...there needs to be a graphical way to show current configuration for each item and that's the way I chose to implement it._ <

That's cool. I think kmttg is a great program, with loads of power and flexibility, but with just a couple rough edges on the UI. As a new user, I'm getting a few cuts from those rough edges, but I also realize you can't "baby-proof" everything. Frequently, I fall back on "RTFM", but in this case, I did read the docs. Functionally, I think it's fantastic.

For example, upon entry to the Config form, *no entry is selected*, but the Add/Update/Delete buttons can still be clicked. Of course, that's an error, and if you happen to notice down in the Log window, there are red error messages there saying so. But unless an entry is selected (there's nothing to operate on), none of the buttons should be enabled in the first place. And if that's too much of a hassle to implement (I can understand), at least have popup ErrMsg boxes that users will have to see when they make a mistake. The better the UI is, the less you have to worry about describing every detail in the documentation.

BTW, in no way would I want to diminish the capabilities of kmttg, just to have a few more rubber-baby-buggy-bumpers. But as a first-time user, I'm just trying to share my experiences where I think possibly some small (lightweight, and simple) *enhancements in feedback* on the UI could be elucidating, and clarify operation.

Once a user gets some experience, and learns what corners not to bump into, there's no longer a problem. So if you like, you can simply consider these inconveniences as a small cost of entry to program use (the 'learning curve'). I realize if I'm not happy, I'm entitled to a full refund of every penny I paid for it. 

- Tim


----------



## VideoGrabber

moyekj wrote:
> _While it is easy to know if the kmttg service is currently running or not from GUI there is no way currently to know if there is an active download happening from a specific TiVo._ <

Ah, yes, multiple TiVos. I hadn't thought about that.

> _It's really up to you to be careful to avoid that scenario._ <

Thanks! I can accept that.

- Tim


----------



## VideoGrabber

At the risk of being a PITA, and providing completely unwanted input ...

as a programmer (and user), I'd suggest moving the Add, Update and Del buttons down below all the other settings in the Entry section, to make it more obvious that they apply to all of the above (and not just the item they happen to be on the same line as).

And maintaining a ChangeFlag that gets set whenever any of the entry settings gets modified, and cleared if the Add or Update button is clicked. Then if the user clicks on OK and the ChangeFlag is still set, popup a msgbox saying "_You've made changes to an Entry's settings, without clicking Add or Update. If you really want to discard them, then click Cancel instead of OK to exit_".

OR, just add a line to the Auto-Transfer Configuration Setup part of the documentation indicating the above information, and don't change the code at all. 

- Tim


----------



## orangeboy

Not to intrude into your conversation, but I created a "logs" directory and an "auto" subdirectory to store archived logs. I then execute this (Windows) batch program to clear auto.log every night using Windows Task Scheduler:



Code:


SetLocal 

Set   year=&#37;DATE:~-4%
Set  month=0%DATE:~4,2%
Set  month=%month:~-2%
Set    day=0%DATE:~7,2%
Set    day=%day:~-2%
Set   hour=0%TIME:~0,2%
Set   hour=%hour: =%
Set   hour=%hour:~-2%
Set minute=0%TIME:~3,2%
Set minute=%minute:~-2%

type "C:\Program Files\kmttg\auto.log" >"C:\Program Files\kmttg\logs\auto\auto.%year%.%month%.%day%.%hour%.%minute%.log"
type nul > "C:\Program Files\kmttg\auto.log"

When I want to quickly see current "auto" activity, I open a command window and use the "type" command:


Code:


type "C:\Program Files\kmttg\auto.log"

If I want to look at "historic" activity, I pull up the day in question's log using notepad:


Code:


C:\Program Files\kmttg\logs\auto>dir
 Volume in drive C has no label.
 Volume Serial Number is 88D1-996D

 Directory of C:\Program Files\kmttg\logs\auto

01/04/2010  11:59 PM    <DIR>          .
01/04/2010  11:59 PM    <DIR>          ..
12/19/2009  11:59 PM           531,520 auto.2009.12.19.23.59.log
12/20/2009  11:59 PM           617,829 auto.2009.12.20.23.59.log
12/21/2009  11:59 PM           561,765 auto.2009.12.21.23.59.log
12/22/2009  11:59 PM           582,563 auto.2009.12.22.23.59.log
12/23/2009  11:59 PM           586,534 auto.2009.12.23.23.59.log
12/24/2009  11:59 PM           608,823 auto.2009.12.24.23.59.log
12/25/2009  11:59 PM           636,790 auto.2009.12.25.23.59.log
12/26/2009  11:59 PM           481,684 auto.2009.12.26.23.59.log
12/27/2009  11:59 PM           401,441 auto.2009.12.27.23.59.log
12/28/2009  11:59 PM           388,814 auto.2009.12.28.23.59.log
12/29/2009  11:59 PM           492,290 auto.2009.12.29.23.59.log
12/30/2009  11:59 PM           540,756 auto.2009.12.30.23.59.log
12/31/2009  11:59 PM           593,156 auto.2009.12.31.23.59.log
01/01/2010  11:59 PM           605,165 auto.2010.01.01.23.59.log
01/02/2010  11:59 PM           661,312 auto.2010.01.02.23.59.log
01/03/2010  11:59 PM           510,649 auto.2010.01.03.23.59.log
01/04/2010  11:59 PM           503,765 auto.2010.01.04.23.59.log

Having only a day's worth of log to look at makes it a bit easier seeing what's going on...


----------



## moyekj

VideoGrabber said:


> At the risk of being a PITA, and providing completely unwanted input ...
> 
> as a programmer (and user), I'd suggest moving the Add, Update and Del buttons down below all the other settings in the Entry section, to make it more obvious that they apply to all of the above (and not just the item they happen to be on the same line as).


 In development code I moved the Add/Update/Del buttons below other settings to make it more obvious (though if you pay attention to toolTips I think it's pretty clear they apply to all). I also implemented a couple of your suggestions from PM messages:
1. Config option to not show copy protected shows
2. Display Current Transfer Rate in Mbps for "download" tasks (rate calculated using ~5 sec windows)
3. Added more handling of special chars that can cause trouble in file naming and added Wiki entry to configuring_kmttg explaining what chars are stripped or mapped.


----------



## VideoGrabber

> _I also implemented a couple of your suggestions..._ <

Wow, thanks very much. This is more than I could have asked for. Much appreciated.

> _though if you pay attention to toolTips I think it's pretty clear they apply to all_ <

I went back and checked the toolTips again, and I think you're right. If you hover over items, you can get some real insight. Also, you've done an excellent job overall of making the Tips a useful documentation tool, which is frequently overlooked by many implementors (including myself, at times). I'll definitely pay more attention to them in the future.

Thanks again.

- Tim

P.S. BTW, toolTips in general is an area where it's been my experience that many developers do a really poor job. Either providing nothing at all for most hoverable objects, or providing completely useless "tips" (E.g. "Clicking this button will Exit", for an Exit button.) As a result, I tend to have rather low expectations for their value in general, and am usually not "disappointed" in that regard. kmttg seems to be an exception, in providing quality toolTips.


----------



## buddhawood

I just upgraded from 7b to 7g but in 7g it will not find all my Tivos like it did in 7b. I try to add them manualy but they disappear the next time I start the program. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## moyekj

buddhawood said:


> I just upgraded from 7b to 7g but in 7g it will not find all my Tivos like it did in 7b. I try to add them manualy but they disappear the next time I start the program. Am I doing something wrong?


 Nothing changed related to TiVo detection using Bonjour between 7b and 7g. Probably if you revert back to 7b the problem will be there too and it is probably network related with Bonjour discovery not working. I just confirmed using 7g that if I manually edit config.ini and intentionally set wrong IP for a TiVo that kmttg detects and corrects the IP automatically, so for me it's still working fine.

The best solution is to have your router configured for static DHCP such that TiVos on your network never change IP assignments. That way you can add them once to kmttg and then disable *Look for Tivos on network* and then you don't have to rely on Bonjour discovery anymore.


----------



## VideoGrabber

OK. Quick question. 

If I initiate AutoTransfers using the RunInGUI option, it processed all the specified items in the list, and then stopped. It's not processing anything new that was recorded in the last 12 hours, though when I clicked RunInGUI again, it started.

Am I correct that in this mode, it won't go back automatically and refresh its list, using the CheckTivosInterval setting (which is set to 30 mins), and continue to TTG new arrivals? Or am I doing something else incorrectly?

- Tim


----------



## moyekj

That's right, Run in GUI only does 1 pass. Service mode loops.


----------



## VideoGrabber

Thanks. So that menu item would be more accurately titled: "Run Once In GUI".

Is there a reason why a looping option isn't available in the GUI, or did it just evolve that way? As it is, if I want to be able to monitor the TTG status (which I suppose isn't really necessary, though I've become accustomed to doing so in TD), I have to retrigger it manually, a least once a day. 

It wouldn't necessarily have to continuously monitor for new arrivals while downloads were already in progress, but if when it finished it then did a Refresh and checked to see if here were more items and added them to the queue (using the AutoTransfer filter settings), that seems like it could be useful. If there were no new downloads at that time, then the Check Interval could come into play, and trigger another Refresh periodically.

But there may be reasons I'm unaware of that make that undesirable in some way. Since this would essentially be a new mode, you might want an Enable button on the main panel to turn it off again. Or just a check mark on the Run In GUI menu item (i.e., a toggle) to disable it on the next cycle.

- Tim


----------



## moyekj

Run in GUI was mostly developed as a way to visually/easily check auto transfer setup. You normally don't want things happening automatically in an endless loop in GUI mode interfering with any manual tasks you are trying to accomplish. The service mode is a better fit for automation and the auto.log file contains a log of all activity along with timestamps. Once you have confirmed everything is working as expected in GUI mode why not take advantage of service mode to run things in background?


----------



## VideoGrabber

> _Once you have confirmed everything is working as expected in GUI mode why not take advantage of service mode to run things in background?_ <

Thanks. I'll probably do just that. It's just that old habits die hard, and I've been doing things a certain way for several years.  Operating "blind", as it were, feels a bit strange to me. I suspect I'll get used to it. And having the Log means I can find out in detail what's been going on, and when.

I'm trying to think of some situation where this would be limiting, and the only thing I can come up with at the moment is if I wanted to prioritize a certain item, to essentially move it to the head of the queue. Instead of waiting until everything else ahead of it had finally finished. (Sometimes there are problems with a specific recording, and there may be a limited time-window to grab another airing.)

- Tim


----------



## VideoGrabber

> _Run in GUI was mostly developed as a way to visually/easily check auto transfer setup._ <

In retrospect, that's the impression I got.

> _You normally don't want things happening automatically in an endless loop in GUI mode interfering with any manual tasks you are trying to accomplish._ <

Does this have to be the case? I.e., even though automated things are happening, that doesn't necessarily mean they interfere with interactive user activities. There's a list of items queued for transfer, which the user can see and potentially adjust. Periodically, that list gets augmented by the Watcher loop, which refreshes and appends items on its own. The only time the user wouldn't be in "full control" would be for a few seconds while that update process was in progress.

Sorry if I'm just kind of thinking out loud here.

- Tim


----------



## moyekj

I don't see how it would not interfere, especially if you are only working with 1 TiVo. Let's say I'm getting ready in GUI mode to select a show to process that I want right away. Before I have a chance to submit the job auto transfers kicks in and adds a bunch of jobs to process ahead of what I wanted to do, so now I have to wait until other downloads complete before my download will start (or kill off all the other running and queued jobs 1st).
For more than 1 TiVo if you restrict Auto Transfers setup to work off 1 TiVo while you use the GUI for grabbing stuff from another TiVo then I could see that being more useful (since kmttg runs download tasks for different TiVos in parallel), but it would still be annoying to me to have other jobs at top of job queue I didn't necessarily want there. As it is now at least I can control when to kick off Run in GUI to do it if/when ready.


----------



## VideoGrabber

moyekj commented:
> _I don't see how it would not interfere, especially if you are only working with 1 TiVo_ <

I'm sure you're correct, if for no other reason that you've been using it for an infinitely longer period than I have. (And I am working with only a single TiVo.) I was just looking for some way I might be able to blend the capabilities of the 2 modes: interactive and batch, in a way that let me get the benefits of both. But with minimal and transparent changes to the kmttg GUI.

E.g., something like a Hold button, that I could click when I'm there and possibly making changes, etc. manually. That would preempt it from taking any actions I might need to undo. When I finish, before walking away for possibly quite a while, I release the Hold button, and it continues on in an automated fashion. But I can return at any time and see exactly where I'm at, and make any changes I'd like.

(Just as an FYI, I've had the kmttg GUI running 24/7, since I installed it at 9am on the 2nd, and transferring files most of that time.)

- Tim

P.S. Hopefully I'm not straining your patience here, but if so, let me know and I'll stop being an annoyance.  Thanks for all the explanations and help.


----------



## sender_name

Hello all, first time try here...I was looking for a program to cut the commercials from the dozens of saved childrens shows and then send them back to the tivo without commercials, and yet have them be the exact same in every other way...Title, dates, folders etc. 
I believe this program does this...tinkering now...


----------



## rjh

When I do a pyTivo push I get the following error message:
Connection failed: http: //localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=Push&Container=Tivo+Downloads&File=FILE.mp4&tsn=MYTSN[/url]
java.net.SocketTimeoutException: Read timed out

But the file actually pushes OK. I had a look at push.java and http_timeout is set to 10 seconds. When I manually do a push in the browser it takes about 35-40 seconds to get any response. I'm not sure if this is because I'm in Australia and we use a different mind server than the US server which could make it slower.

Is it possible to extend http_timeout so the logs reflect whether the push was successful?

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## moyekj

rjh said:


> Is it possible to extend http_timeout so the logs reflect whether the push was successful?


 In SVN I changed timeout from 10 to 60 seconds so next release will get that change (of course you can build your own kmttg.jar from SVN as well if you want change right away).


----------



## moyekj

In next version I'm planning on upgrading to newer version of ffmpeg. Unfortunately that means x264 encoding profiles & those with aac audio all have to be updated. I've got everything working on windows but since I don't have Mac to test with I need help from any Mac users to ensure things are still working. So if you have a Mac and would like to help out please visit this issue and give the beta version a shot:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/issues/detail?id=79
(NOTE: Please install in a fresh/new directory and let kmttg download the helper tools). I'm not sure if the ffmpeg in there is universal or PPC which is one of the things I need feedback on.


----------



## luvmytivo

I'm running 7g on a mac, and for some reason the Atomic Parsley step is not running on my auto jobs. The .m4v.txt file is sitting there right next to the .m4v but according to my logs it's just download, decrypt, encode, and move on - no AP calls at all. 

I have double checked the AP location in the configuration, and it points to a working copy of AP (the one that came with the kmttg download), so any other troubleshooting steps I can try out? I've got 80 files downloaded that are in the process of decrypting and encoding in an auto job, and I'm gonna have to stop it and start over...


----------



## moyekj

luvmytivo said:


> I'm running 7g on a mac, and for some reason the Atomic Parsley step is not running on my auto jobs. The .m4v.txt file is sitting there right next to the .m4v but according to my logs it's just download, decrypt, encode, and move on - no AP calls at all.
> 
> I have double checked the AP location in the configuration, and it points to a working copy of AP (the one that came with the kmttg download), so any other troubleshooting steps I can try out? I've got 80 files downloaded that are in the process of decrypting and encoding in an auto job, and I'm gonna have to stop it and start over...


 Are the encoding jobs finishing normally? i.e. Do you see the following message in the log files:


Code:


encoding job completed: ...
---DONE--- job=encode output=file.m4v

Other than that as long as AP is properly configured and both file.m4v & file.m4v.txt exist it should be scheduling the job. Here's the relevant code to determine if to schedule AP or not:


Code:


            // Schedule an AtomicParsley job if relevant
            if (file.isFile(config.AtomicParsley)) {
               job.metaFile = job.encodeFile + ".txt";
               if ( ! file.isFile(job.metaFile) ) {
                  job.metaFile = job.mpegFile_cut + ".txt";
               }
               if ( ! file.isFile(job.metaFile) ) {
                  job.metaFile = job.mpegFile + ".txt";
               }
               if ( file.isFile(job.metaFile) &&
                    (job.encodeFile.toLowerCase().endsWith(".mp4") ||
                     job.encodeFile.toLowerCase().endsWith(".m4v")) ) {
                  // Schedule AP job
...


----------



## luvmytivo

moyekj said:


> Are the encoding jobs finishing normally? i.e. Do you see the following message in the log files:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> encoding job completed: ...
> ---DONE--- job=encode output=file.m4v
> 
> Yes. I just ran a test of doing this with a manual download (instead of the 'auto' one I had set up) and for the single file I d'ld it worked. I will re-run my auto and try it again...


----------



## luvmytivo

luvmytivo said:


> moyekj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the encoding jobs finishing normally? i.e. Do you see the following message in the log files:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> encoding job completed: ...
> ---DONE--- job=encode output=file.m4v
> 
> Yes. I just ran a test of doing this with a manual download (instead of the 'auto' one I had set up) and for the single file I d'ld it worked. I will re-run my auto and try it again...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the auto-run didn't tag my file this time either, so I'll just do them manually for now.
Click to expand...


----------



## moyekj

luvmytivo said:


> Ok, the auto-run didn't tag my file this time either, so I'll just do them manually for now.


 That's very odd because it's the exact same code being called whether you do it in GUI or auto mode...


----------



## dwalzer

Hi, I am running kmttg v0p7g on an old laptop (Win XP SP3, Pentium 1.6GHz, 512MB RAM). It's slow but I don't care about the speed. It connects to a Tivo HD over my home network. The issue is that it does not complete downloading the entire .tivo files from the Tivo, even though I don't get any error messages. For example, this is from the kmttg.log file:



Code:


How I Met Your Mother - The Pineapple Incident
Recorded Mon 12/21/2009 01:30 AM on 140=LIFE, Duration = 20 mins
Ted relies on his friends to fill in the gaps left in his memory by a night of partying. 
C:\Documents and Settings\dwalzer\Desktop\kmttg\tivo_output\How I Met Your Mother - The Pineapple Incident (12_21_2009).TiVo: size=727.54 MB elapsed=00:17:30 (5.81 Mbps)
---DONE--- job=download output=C:\Documents and Settings\dwalzer\Desktop\kmttg\tivo_output\How I Met Your Mother - The Pineapple Incident (12_21_2009).TiVo

The file in question is a 20-minute clip, but the file size on the Tivo is about 1GB (according to kmttg). However, it only downloads a partial file -- in this case, 727MB. I've done repeated tests; the percentage downloaded varies and seems random. Following this, it seems to decrypt and re-encode the file normally, but obviously only on the partial file it downloaded. Any ideas why it is doing this? Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## moyekj

dwalzer said:


> Hi, I am running kmttg v0p7g on an old laptop (Win XP SP3, Pentium 1.6GHz, 512MB RAM). It's slow but I don't care about the speed. It connects to a Tivo HD over my home network. The issue is that it does not complete downloading the entire .tivo files from the Tivo, even though I don't get any error messages. For example, this is from the kmttg.log file:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> How I Met Your Mother - The Pineapple Incident
> Recorded Mon 12/21/2009 01:30 AM on 140=LIFE, Duration = 20 mins
> Ted relies on his friends to fill in the gaps left in his memory by a night of partying.
> C:\Documents and Settings\dwalzer\Desktop\kmttg\tivo_output\How I Met Your Mother - The Pineapple Incident (12_21_2009).TiVo: size=727.54 MB elapsed=00:17:30 (5.81 Mbps)
> ---DONE--- job=download output=C:\Documents and Settings\dwalzer\Desktop\kmttg\tivo_output\How I Met Your Mother - The Pineapple Incident (12_21_2009).TiVo
> 
> The file in question is a 20-minute clip, but the file size on the Tivo is about 1GB (according to kmttg). However, it only downloads a partial file -- in this case, 727MB. I've done repeated tests; the percentage downloaded varies and seems random. Following this, it seems to decrypt and re-encode the file normally, but obviously only on the partial file it downloaded. Any ideas why it is doing this? Thanks so much for any help!


This seems a little odd:
*Recorded Mon 12/21/2009 01:30 AM on 140=LIFE, Duration = 20 mins*
i.e. On the TiVo itself it appears to be a 20 minute recording. If there are commercials it should be 30 minutes. Did you check the recording on the TiVo itself to see if it is complete there? Could be that it is intentionally a partial 20 minute recording in which case see below.

What does Mediainfo report as the total time for the kmttg downloaded TiVo file?

A couple of notes on file sizes reported by TiVo:
1. The sizes are those as stored on TiVo. When it transfers to a computer it remuxes and re-encrypts (CPU intensive and hence why transfers are slow) and file sizes always decrease. Since it's not predictable how much the file sizes decrease during transfers kmttg will use the TiVo reported file size and as a result the transfer will always complete before 100% progress indication.
2. File sizes for partial recordings reported by TiVo can be way off.


----------



## dwalzer

Yes, on the Tivo it's just a partial recording of the program, but that's OK. I've been using it as a test file simply because its 1GB file size makes it easy to see total compression in the final encoded output. All that aside, my point is that the file does not complete downloading -- I might end up with only 15 minutes of the original 20, or maybe only 2 minutes. As I said, it seems random how much I get.


----------



## moyekj

That is very odd. I've heard of cases of partial transfers due to some problem with TiVo doing the TTG conversion, but usually those always fail at same spot, not random.
kmttg uses "curl" to do the transfer and reports any problems there may be. Next time you initiate a transfer double click on the download job in job monitor and you can see the curl output statistics and messages as it downloads. Perhaps look for anything unusual there. Also make sure you have enough room available to where you are downloading files to.
Other than that if you try and download via a web browser do you get random results as well?


----------



## dwalzer

The problem just occurred again. I watched the download quit prematurely, and got the following error message from curl:

curl: (56) Received problem 3 in the chunky parser


----------



## moyekj

dwalzer said:


> The problem just occurred again. I watched the download quit prematurely, and got the following error message from curl:
> 
> curl: (56) Received problem 3 in the chunky parser


 Sounds like erratic responses from your TiVo web server. Have you tried rebooting your TiVo? What's your network setup? Do you have wireless in the picture?


----------



## txporter

moyekj said:


> What's your network setup? Do you have wireless in the picture?


Agreed. Sounds like wireless network drop-out.


----------



## dwalzer

I have not tried rebooting the Tivo yet. Network setup is solid -- both Tivo and PC are hardwired directly to the Fios router; no wireless. I'm trying to isolate if the problem is worse when it's working on a queue of tasks as opposed to just a single file. Maybe I'm just overloading the PC. It is an old machine after all (even though I've left Active Job Limit and Encoding CPU Cores at 1).


----------



## moyekj

I don't think the PC is the problem. A download doesn't take much in terms of resources. The download speed is throttled by TiVo slow processor which means disk I/O is pretty low and there should be not much CPU overhead involved. Guess you can bring up Task Manager to check but I think you will find that for the download task itself there shouldn't be much overhead.


----------



## dwalzer

OK, thanks a million for all your help! I will go noodle around with it some more, reboot the Tivo, and report back when I think I've solved it.


----------



## VideoGrabber

> _I've heard of cases of partial transfers due to some problem with TiVo doing the TTG conversion, but usually those always fail at same spot, not random._ <

I ran into that a lot in the early days of TTG, but an update a year ago took care of most of it. Though it's happening again now, consistently on one channel that the cableco started inserting SD commercials into HD broadcasts. So my grief has returned. (And it's something other than just the Dimension Changes, since TTG handles those fine, and I clean them up in VideoReDo.)

When TTG fails in this way, it's always at the same byte, which is a discontinuity in the stream. It also doesn't matter externally how the transfer is being handled (web browser, TiVoDesk, DesktopLite, kmttg/curl, etc.) Even though the TiVo can "play thru" whatever the problem is in the stream, the internal TTG software will throw up it's hands and give up, even though *it knows* there's GB's more data in the stream. Pretty sad, actually. (I.e., anything the TiVo video engine can play, *TTG should be able to transfer*, and simply skip over the packets it has a problem with.)

> _Next time you initiate a transfer double click on the *download job in job monitor* and you can see the curl output statistics and messages as it downloads._ <

I'm not seeing that. Where is it located/accessed?

- Tim


----------



## moyekj

VideoGrabber said:


> When TTG fails in this way, it's always at the same byte, which is a discontinuity in the stream. It also doesn't matter externally how the transfer is being handled (web browser, TiVoDesk, DesktopLite, kmttg/curl, etc.) Even though the TiVo can "play thru" whatever the problem is in the stream, the internal TTG software will throw up it's hands and give up, even though *it knows* there's GB's more data in the stream. Pretty sad, actually. (I.e., anything the TiVo video engine can play, *TTG should be able to transfer*, and simply skip over the packets it has a problem with.)


 Yes, that's what I was referring to. In this case since the behavior is erratic/random so I believe it's a different problem to what you describe above, but maybe not.



> > _Next time you initiate a transfer double click on the *download job in job monitor* and you can see the curl output statistics and messages as it downloads._ <
> 
> I'm not seeing that. Where is it located/accessed?


 The list below the CANCEL JOBS button has a list of currently active and queued jobs. If you double-click on an active "download" task it pops up a "Task stdout/stderr" window showing you the output of curl in stderr pane.
This applies to any kind of job that is currently running and where you may be interested in seeing program stdout/stderr.
(The above feature is documented and there is also a tooltip that tells you as much if you hover over a job.)


----------



## VideoGrabber

> _The list below the CANCEL JOBS button has a list of currently active and queued jobs. If you double-click on an active "download" task it pops up a "Task stdout/stderr" window showing you the output of curl in stderr pane._ <

Cool. Thanks! (though a monospaced font would make the columns line up better.)

- Tim


----------



## dwalzer

moyekj said:


> I don't think the PC is the problem. A download doesn't take much in terms of resources. The download speed is throttled by TiVo slow processor which means disk I/O is pretty low and there should be not much CPU overhead involved. Guess you can bring up Task Manager to check but I think you will find that for the download task itself there shouldn't be much overhead.


Monitored Task Manager, and well, the old girl's working pretty hard. On a download, curl + other stuff pushes the CPU to 100%; on an encode, ffmpeg or handbrake encoder processes ALONE drive the CPU to 100%. No wonder she chokes when multitasking on a kmttg queue. Time for a new machine...


----------



## oldgeezer19

I just started using kmttgv0p7g to transfer and decode Tivo files to my PC's.

I love the program and the ability to perform decryption and commercial detection and cutting with a single tool.

I'm experiencing one problem, however.

I have used kmttg to decrypt Tivo files which I had previously transferred to my PC with Tivo Desktop prior to installing kmttg. I then used pyTivo to transfer the resulting mpeg files back to my TivoHD.

After these files were transferred back onto the Tivo they appeared in the Tivo Desktop and kmttg GUI's as being copy protected.

As a test, I transferred a Tivo file to my PC using kmttg without any decryption or other processing. I then transferred the Tivo file back to the Tivo using pyTivo.

The Tivo file that had been transferred back was now copy protected.

Has anyone else experienced this behavior?

Is there a solution for this, or a workaround?

Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

oldgeezer19 said:


> As a test, I transferred a Tivo file to my PC using kmttg without any decryption or other processing. I then transferred the Tivo file back to the Tivo using pyTivo.
> 
> The Tivo file that had been transferred back was now copy protected.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this behavior?
> 
> Is there a solution for this, or a workaround?


 If you use pyTivo "push" method (either via kmttg "push" task or through pyTivo web server) then they will always be copy protected. If however you initiate transfers from PC->TiVo from your TiVo instead then they will NOT be copy protected.
i.e. Pulls are not copy-protected but pushes always are.
It's a shame that is the case since pushes are a lot more convenient, but no solution to that side-effect has been found yet by pyTivo developers.
(It's not anything pyTivo is doing per se, any transfers scheduled via mind.tivo.com server are marked as copy protected and TiVo Desktop auto transfers suffer from the same side-effect).


----------



## oldgeezer19

moyekj said:


> If you use pyTivo "push" method (either via kmttg "push" task or through pyTivo web server) then they will always be copy protected. If however you initiate transfers from PC->TiVo from your TiVo instead then they will NOT be copy protected.
> i.e. Pulls are not copy-protected but pushes always are.
> It's a shame that is the case since pushes are a lot more convenient, but no solution to that side-effect has been found yet by pyTivo developers.
> (It's not anything pyTivo is doing per se, any transfers scheduled via mind.tivo.com server are marked as copy protected and TiVo Desktop auto transfers suffer from the same side-effect).


OK, too bad that's how it works, but, at least there's a workaround.

Thanks for the explanation and quick reply.


----------



## jharvey31

I have a Tivo HD (not Series 3, just HD), and I'm trying to download and view my first video on my Windows 7 PC. 

I first installed Tivo Desktop (as Admin), set up the MAK, and did the upgrade to Plus with my license key. All seemed fine.

I then tried downloading via kmttg and decrypting. The result of this is a .mpg file, however when I try to play in WMP, all I get is audio. 

I have also tried downloading directly from the web UI with Firefox, and decrypting that file yielded the same results.

For reference, here's the log lines in kmttg for decrypting:

>> DECRYPTING C:\Users\John\Documents\kmttg_v0p7g\Sesame Street - Frankly, Its a Habitat (01_08_2010).TiVo ...
C:\Users\John\Documents\kmttg_v0p7g\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "C:\Users\John\Documents\kmttg_v0p7g\Sesame Street - Frankly, Its a Habitat (01_08_2010).mpg" "C:\Users\John\Documents\kmttg_v0p7g\Sesame Street - Frankly, Its a Habitat (01_08_2010).TiVo" 

I have read in some threads and I ought to be able to play a .tivo file directly in WMP, but this gives me error C00D11B1.

I'm speculating that this might be a codec or DRM issue, but I'm at a loss as to where to look.


----------



## jbernardis

Download videolan media player (VLC). I think it is a better player than wmp and it plays everything I throw at it. If nothing else, you'll have some additional evidence as you try to solve your original problem.


----------



## moyekj

As stated VLC is always a good thing to have installed since it is self-sufficient (does not depend on windows installed codecs). If you want to play mpg and a bunch of other formats via WMP install the k-lite full codec pack.


----------



## jharvey31

moyekj said:


> As stated VLC is always a good thing to have installed since it is self-sufficient (does not depend on windows installed codecs). If you want to play mpg and a bunch of other formats via WMP install the k-lite full codec pack.


This worked like a charm, thanks for the tip!


----------



## moyekj

For those using VideoRedo and not already up to speed on latest VideoRedo developments there is now a pre-release version of TVSuiteV4 that among other things contains H.264 support (reading, editing, encoding):
http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/forumdisplay.php?f=39

There are still some kinks to be worked out for generating MP4 files via batch mode and AC3 audio in MP4 container is not there yet but is coming soon, but it's shaping up to look very promising for generating MP4/H.264/AC3 files compatible with TiVo. (Note that it generates mp4 files with moov atom already at front of file as well so no need for further processing to make it fully TiVo compatible).

So I envision hopefully not too long from now even more VRD integration within kmttg with options to encode using VRD built in and user-defined encoding profiles.
Of course this new VRD version has become so full featured that it really largely negates the need for other tools such as this one for users that don't care about a lot of automation.


----------



## jbernardis

Lately I have been having trouble with curl transferring programs to my PC. I get the following in the log:



> C:\downloads\The National Parks Americas Best Idea - The Scripture of Nature (1851-1890) (09_28_2009).TiVo: size=187.65 MB elapsed=00:02:52 (9.15 Mbps)
> Download failed to file: C:\downloads\The National Parks Americas Best Idea - The Scripture of Nature (1851-1890) (09_28_2009).TiVo
> Exit code: 56
> % Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
> Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed
> 
> 0 31 0 31 0 0 152 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 152
> 0 31 0 31 0 0 152 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
> 0 31 0 0 0 0 0 0 --:--:-- 0:00:01 --:--:-- 0
> .
> .
> .
> 0 31 0 187M 0 0 1113k 0 --:--:-- 0:02:52 --:--:-- 1244k
> 0 31 0 187M 0 0 1113k 0 --:--:-- 0:02:52 --:--:-- 1247k
> curl: (56) Received problem 3 in the chunky parser


Any ideas what might be wrong? When I try the file again, sometimes it works, but if it does fail again, it fails at a different point. Obviously the larger the file, the more likely it will fail.

My network is basically wired (100Mbit), although tivo in question is connected wirelessly. The wireless adapter is literally 6 inches from the WAP, and the signal strength is never less than 95 or so - so I don't think that's the problem.

I was thinking of installing a 4 port switch in front of the WAP so that I could connect the tivo with a wire. Beyond that, can anybody think of anything I might be able to do? One thing I was wondering was whether or not there is a curl option to pace the transfer - make it go a little slower. Not sure if this would help or not, but I don't know enough about curl to even know if this is possible


----------



## moyekj

jbernardis, curl exit code explanations you can find here:
http://curl.haxx.se/docs/manpage.html
exit code 56 means:


> Failure in receiving network data.


So I would suspect either a network issue (with wireless in path that is always suspect), or a TiVo web server problem (which a reboot normally clears up).
Having said that I have wireless N to my laptop (TiVos are networked to router via MoCA) and I haven't run into that problem.


----------



## jbernardis

Thanks

I'll try the reboot first since that's the easiest. The family's out there right now watching something or other, so it will have to wait until later.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> In next version I'm planning on upgrading to newer version of ffmpeg. Unfortunately that means x264 encoding profiles & those with aac audio all have to be updated. I've got everything working on windows but since I don't have Mac to test with I need help from any Mac users to ensure things are still working. So if you have a Mac and would like to help out please visit this issue and give the beta version a shot:
> http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/issues/detail?id=79
> (NOTE: Please install in a fresh/new directory and let kmttg download the helper tools). I'm not sure if the ffmpeg in there is universal or PPC which is one of the things I need feedback on.


 Big thanks to Bill (AudioNutz) for helping out testing on Mac platform. We ended up with a new ffmpeg executable and some changes to encoding profiles to get everything working properly. New files have been uploaded to the google site in case any other Mac user wants to test it out.


----------



## AudioNutz

Since adjustments are being made to the encoding profiles, it might be worth mentioning that I use "-async 50" in all of my arguments. This keeps the audio in sync with the video all the way through a show.


----------



## txporter

moyekj said:


> For those using VideoRedo and not already up to speed on latest VideoRedo developments there is now a pre-release version of TVSuiteV4 that among other things contains H.264 support (reading, editing, encoding):
> http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/forumdisplay.php?f=39
> 
> There are still some kinks to be worked out for generating MP4 files via batch mode and AC3 audio in MP4 container is not there yet but is coming soon, but it's shaping up to look very promising for generating MP4/H.264/AC3 files compatible with TiVo. (Note that it generates mp4 files with moov atom already at front of file as well so no need for further processing to make it fully TiVo compatible).
> 
> So I envision hopefully not too long from now even more VRD integration within kmttg with options to encode using VRD built in and user-defined encoding profiles.
> Of course this new VRD version has become so full featured that it really largely negates the need for other tools such as this one for users that don't care about a lot of automation.


Not sure how much you have been keeping up with the forum, but it appears that they accidentally broke the COM interface in the 594 release of the new software. They expect to have a newer version out with the interface fixed sometime this week (look for 595 as the fixed version). I don't actually have the H.264 version, but have been trying to keep an eye on things there.


----------



## moyekj

txporter said:


> Not sure how much you have been keeping up with the forum, but it appears that they accidentally broke the COM interface in the 594 release of the new software. They expect to have a newer version out with the interface fixed sometime this week (look for 595 as the fixed version). I don't actually have the H.264 version, but have been trying to keep an eye on things there.


 Yes, I'm following it very closely and eagerly await 595 with the fix which tentatively will come out this week according to Dan R. In the meantime I already have development code ready to go which allows one to optionally switch to use VideoRedo TVSuite4 encoding profiles for the "encode" task (built in or custom defined), so now just need the fix to verify the implementation works.
BTW TVSuite4 can also output VC-1 video in wmv container which is TiVo series 3 compatible (I verified a couple of days ago with an encoding I was able to push natively to TiVo). I'm more interested in update which will allow AC3 in mp4 container though since that's the most useful audio format for TiVo multi-channel audio. Right now as you probably know VRD TVS4 only supports AAC audio in mp4 container (H.264 + AC3 only currently supported in TS container).


----------



## txporter

moyekj said:


> Yes, I'm following it very closely and eagerly await 595 with the fix which tentatively will come out this week according to Dan R. In the meantime I already have development code ready to go which allows one to optionally switch to use VideoRedo TVSuite4 encoding profiles for the "encode" task (built in or custom defined), so now just need the fix to verify the implementation works.
> BTW TVSuite4 can also output VC-1 video in wmv container which is TiVo series 3 compatible (I verified a couple of days ago with an encoding I was able to push natively to TiVo). I'm more interested in update which will allow AC3 in mp4 container though since that's the most useful audio format for TiVo multi-channel audio. Right now as you probably know VRD TVS4 only supports AAC audio in mp4 container (H.264 + AC3 only currently supported in TS container).


That's interesting to note about VC-1 video. I hadn't really thought about messing around with VC-1 again since I finally got my batch files down with MPEG2. Something for me to think on though. Space savings is always nice.

Yeah, I had seen that about H.264 and AC3/AAC. Can you just output in TS container and remux back to MP4?


----------



## moyekj

txporter said:


> Yeah, I had seen that about H.264 and AC3/AAC. Can you just output in TS container and remux back to MP4?


 I suppose you could. Don't know what batch tool is available to do such a thing reliably. I don't think ffmpeg is very good at remuxing things into mp4 container. In any case I don't think it will take too long for VRD TVS4 to support it properly to eliminate that hassle.


----------



## VideoGrabber

Geez, you really need a scorecard to keep track of all these video and audio formats, plus their containers and the combinations they're mixmastered in, some of which work, and others that don't. 

- Tim


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> Yes, I'm following it very closely and eagerly await 595 with the fix which tentatively will come out this week according to Dan R. In the meantime I already have development code ready to go which allows one to optionally switch to use VideoRedo TVSuite4 encoding profiles for the "encode" task (built in or custom defined), so now just need the fix to verify the implementation works.


 Actually with a custom Visual Basic script of my own I was able to get VRD TVS4 current version (594) working properly today. Also since I now use custom script I was also able to code things such that I can now get and show pct complete for VRD encoding jobs. So now in development I have completed/working code to use VRD TVS4 for encode jobs which is a nice option to have. So this will all be part of next kmttg release now.


----------



## txporter

moyekj said:


> Actually with a custom Visual Basic script of my own I was able to get VRD TVS4 current version (594) working properly today. Also since I now use custom script I was also able to code things such that I can now get and show pct complete for VRD encoding jobs. So now in development I have completed/working code to use VRD TVS4 for encode jobs which is a nice option to have. So this will all be part of next kmttg release now.


Nice work!


----------



## janry

This is probably one of those questions that'll make me slap my forehead when it is answered, but I have tried to find how to set some of the Global settings in the program and cannot find it. I see the setting for how often to check the TiVo for new programs but cannot for the life of me find the Global Setting to only process KUID recordings...please, please give me a clue.


----------



## moyekj

janry said:


> This is probably one of those questions that'll make me slap my forehead when it is answered, but I have tried to find how to set some of the Global settings in the program and cannot find it. I see the setting for how often to check the TiVo for new programs but cannot for the life of me find the Global Setting to only process KUID recordings...please, please give me a clue.


 Auto Transfers->Configure... Under *GLOBAL SETTINGS* there is a *Only process KUID recordings* setting.

Also as documented in auto_transfer Wiki you can set things up to auto transfer everything and then enabled this KUID only filter. i.e. The relevant portions of the Wiki page:


Wiki said:


> *Auto Transfer Everything*
> 
> If you want kmttg to auto transfer everything available on all your tivos you can setup a title matching entry with simply .* as the title (that's 2 characters: a dot followed by an asterisk). In pattern matching this will match anything.
> ...
> *GLOBAL SETTING: Only process KUID recordings*
> 
> When enabled only process TiVo recordings marked as Keep Until I Delete.
> 
> NOTE: If you don't use KUID feature on the TiVo this gives you a way to initiate transfers from your TiVo by having this option enabled and having kmttg auto transfers setup to transfer all recordings. For that setup once you mark a show as KUID on your TiVo it will transfer via kmttg auto transfers.


If you still want that setup but want to run everything from GUI you can still setup Auto Transfers as described above and then execute Auto Transfers->Run in GUI


----------



## janry

moyekj said:


> Auto Transfers->Configure... Under *GLOBAL SETTINGS* there is a *Only process KUID recordings* setting.
> 
> Also as documented in auto_transfer Wiki you can set things up to auto transfer everything and then enabled this KUID only filter. i.e. The relevant portions of the Wiki page:
> 
> If you still want that setup but want to run everything from GUI you can still setup Auto Transfers as described above and then execute Auto Transfers->Run in GUI


I think you've nailed exactly what I would like to do: transfer everything that is KUID. My issue is I can't find how to change the KUID Global setting. It does not appear in the configuation screen for Auto Transfers (at least, I can't find it).


----------



## moyekj

You are probably on an older version. The KUID filter was added in version 7e and current version is 7g.


----------



## janry

I'll have to check when I get home, but I think it is 7e that I'm using. I know I upgraded once after I installed and 7e's release date seems appropriate for when I do that. Regardless, I need upgrade to the latest and maybe I'll see it then. Thanks for the help.


----------



## VideoGrabber

Occasionally, a kmttg download will fail, for no apparent reason. When it does, the file contains an error, like:

*Bad Request*

Unable to initialize videomgr pipeline: err 0x1d0012

Retrying the offending file later, and things are usually fine. Any idea why this happens, and how to avoid it?

- Tim


----------



## moyekj

VideoGrabber said:


> Occasionally, a kmttg download will fail, for no apparent reason. When it does, the file contains an error, like:
> 
> *Bad Request*
> 
> Unable to initialize videomgr pipeline: err 0x1d0012
> 
> Retrying the offending file later, and things are usually fine. Any idea why this happens, and how to avoid it?
> 
> - Tim


 I think sometimes when TiVo gets too loaded the web server fails. If you search this thread there have been a few posts about that same error, and also a few posts in TiVo forums of people getting that error when attempting to download:
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4602094#post4602094
http://rcbullock.blogspot.com/2009_08_16_archive.html
http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2530276&&#post2530276
etc.

If you start getting it too often probably a TiVo reboot is in order.


----------



## Morocco Mole

Hello.

Great program. I had it working for a while but it stopped tonight. The download will begin, not make any progress then stop

I did a search but similar problems had "server busy", which I do not see in my log.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

This is what I see in my log

>> DOWNLOADING E:\KMTTG\Greys Anatomy - I Like You So Much Better When Youre Naked - I Like You So Much Better When Youre Naked.TiVo ...
"C:\Program Files\KMTTG\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\CHRIST~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie8988072208479910099.tmp --url http://192.168.2.8:80/download/Grey's Anatomy.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=921282 --output "E:\KMTTG\Greys Anatomy - I Like You So Much Better When Youre Naked - I Like You So Much Better When Youre Naked.TiVo" 
E:\KMTTG\Greys Anatomy - I Like You So Much Better When Youre Naked - I Like You So Much Better When Youre Naked.TiVosize=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:07 (0.00 Mbps)
Download failed to file: E:\KMTTG\Greys Anatomy - I Like You So Much Better When Youre Naked - I Like You So Much Better When Youre Naked.TiVo
Exit code: 0
% Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed

0 31 0 31 0 0 283 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 283
0 31 0 31 0 0 283 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
0 51 0 51 0 0 217 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 217
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 1 seconds. 3 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

0 51 0 51 0 0 544 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 544
0 51 0 51 0 0 544 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 2 seconds. 2 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

0 51 0 51 0 0 466 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 466
0 51 0 51 0 0 466 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 4 seconds. 1 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

0 51 0 51 0 0 652 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 652
0 51 0 51 0 0 652 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0


----------



## Morocco Mole

Rebooting the Tivos fixed it. I'm downloading again.


----------



## VideoGrabber

Morroco Mole,

I managed to get my TiVo into the same state with kmttg, and once there nothing short of a TiVo reboot would fix it. Neither kmttg, nor the DesktopLite, nor the Tivo Desktop would communicate with the TiVo any more.

This happened when I started 4 jobs, then realized I already had two of them, but had moved them out of the Import folder already. So instead of doing the logical thing, which would have been to select them both and Cancel, I Cancelled the first, then the second started, then I Cancelled that in rapid succession. At that point I heard a bunch of beeps, I got the same Transient warnings as you did, and both of the 2 remaining jobs failed, as did every program I tried afterwards.

I put that on my "don't do that" list.  Though I don't really know if the rapid sequential cancellations really had anything to do with it. It WAS working just fine prior to that, though.

- Tim


----------



## moyekj

I was planning on "upgrading" to newer ffmpeg for next release but I have discovered that the the "aac" codec in the newer ffmpeg builds is buggy/flawed. I noticed playing back encodings with aac on my portable player had a lot of pops and some screeches. Playing back on my PC I also noticed the same. If I switch back to older ffmpeg with "libfaac" codec and encode with same specs there are no such problems. So I conclude that "aac" has a flaw. I tried about 6 different builds from the latest to the earliest ones released with the newer aac codec and all suffered from same problem.

The previous "libfaac" codec (which is what is used in current kmttg release) is much better but ffmpeg folks were forced to remove it since it does not meet GPL standards.

So at this point I do not consider the newer ffmpeg to be an "upgrade" given this problem and so at this point I don't think it's a good idea to have a release with it.


----------



## neo_sapien

I'm using kmttg to transfer Caprica from my TiVo HD to my PC, and after adding in t2extract, it seems that my closed captions come out disconnected and fragmented, as though bits and pieces of them have been chopped out. Does the process of cutting out ads prior to extracting closed captions somehow ruin the closed captions?


----------



## moyekj

neo_sapien said:


> I'm using kmttg to transfer Caprica from my TiVo HD to my PC, and after adding in t2extract, it seems that my closed captions come out disconnected and fragmented, as though bits and pieces of them have been chopped out. Does the process of cutting out ads prior to extracting closed captions somehow ruin the closed captions?


 I don't think so. It's likely if you run t2extract on original .TiVo file it will have same problem. Unfortunately sometimes TiVo clobbers captions during transfer and/or the recording has issues that t2extract can't read from properly. See this thread for example. You might want to try ccextractor on the .mpg file but I haven't had much luck with ccextractor myself.


----------



## neo_sapien

Genius! CCExtractor produces a perfect closed caption file, be it in the cut or uncut mpg file. t2extract was producing garbled closed captions in the cut and uncut mpg files.


----------



## jmemmott

neo_sapien said:


> Genius! CCExtractor produces a perfect closed caption file, be it in the cut or uncut mpg file. t2extract was producing garbled closed captions in the cut and uncut mpg files.


I am glad you were able to get your captions using ccextractor but I would also like to see if I can resolve the issue with t2extract as well.

To ensure we are on the same page, it might be best to double check the version. The latest version is 3.0.0069 and it contains fixes for a similar problem which is why I think we should check. Running t2extract without any arguments will display the help information which includes the version.

I also intend to record Caprica to see if I have similar problems but have discovered that it is on three different networks : USA, BRAVO and SYFY. The network feeds are not always identical so I need more information about the network and format you recorded.

Finally if you have access to VideoReDo or a similar editor, it would simplify everything to get a 1-2 minute clip from you that has the problem. If you do not have a place for uploading, PM me and I can give you a place and instructions.

Anyway, if you have the time and inclination to help, it would be appreciated.


----------



## neo_sapien

The t2extract version is 3.2.0069

The episode of Caprica I recorded aired on Syfy at 9pm EST Friday 1/22, in 1080i.

Sample @ Megaupload (140MB)

Here's the closed captions produced by CCextractor on that sample mpg:



> 1
> 00:00:02,002 --> 00:00:03,869
> [indistinct chatter]
> 
> 2
> 00:00:03,937 --> 00:00:06,238
> - ARE YOU OKAY?
> 
> 3
> 00:00:06,306 --> 00:00:07,272
> - YEAH.
> 
> 4
> 00:00:07,340 --> 00:00:09,441
> ANYTHING HAPPEN
> AFTER I LEFT?
> 
> 5
> 00:00:09,509 --> 00:00:10,709
> - JUST MORE BLOOD
> AND GUTS.
> 
> 6
> 00:00:10,777 --> 00:00:12,678
> I LOGGED OFF A COUPLE
> OF MINUTES AFTER YOU.
> 
> 7
> 00:00:12,746 --> 00:00:15,147
> SO DID YOU CHECK ON OUR GIRL
> AFTER SHE DISAPPEARED?
> 
> 8
> 00:00:15,215 --> 00:00:18,117
> - NO. FRAKKERS CONFISCATED
> MY HOLOBAND.
> 
> 9
> 00:00:18,184 --> 00:00:19,418
> I CAN ACCESS HER
> FROM HOME.
> 
> 10
> 00:00:19,486 --> 00:00:20,786
> - FROM HOME?
> 
> 11
> 00:00:20,854 --> 00:00:22,755
> - WE'RE NOT SPLITTING
> FOR GEMENON UNTIL TOMORROW.
> 
> 12
> 00:00:22,822 --> 00:00:24,890
> THERE'LL BE PLENTY
> OF TIME FOR TWEAKAGE.
> 
> 13
> 00:00:24,958 --> 00:00:28,594
> - BUT, ZOE...
> - NO BUTS, NOT EVER...
> 
> 14
> 00:00:28,661 --> 00:00:33,432
> FOR THE ONE TRUE GOD KNOWS ALL
> AND DIRECTS US ALL.
> 
> 15
> 00:00:33,500 --> 00:00:35,667
> all: SO SAY WE ALL.
> 
> 16
> 00:00:38,071 --> 00:00:41,340
> [both grunting]
> 
> 17
> 00:00:44,878 --> 00:00:47,179
> - OUT!
> - WHAT?
> 
> 18
> 00:00:47,247 --> 00:00:49,415
> - IT WAS AS OUT AS CAN BE.
> - [laughs]
> 
> 19
> 00:00:49,482 --> 00:00:50,849
> - DO WE NEED TO TURN ON
> THE LINE SENSORS?
> 
> 20
> 00:00:50,917 --> 00:00:52,951
> - THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT WE'RE
> GOING TO DO, CHEATER GIRL.
> 
> 21
> 00:00:53,019 --> 00:00:54,286
> SERGE?
> male computer voice: YES, SIR.
> 
> 22
> 00:00:54,354 --> 00:00:55,587
> - ACTIVATE
> THE LINE SENSORS, PLEASE.
> 
> 23
> 00:00:55,655 --> 00:00:56,922
> - AND THE AUTO-UMPIRE.
> 
> 24
> 00:00:56,990 --> 00:00:57,956
> - OF COURSE, AMANDA.
> 
> 25
> 00:00:58,024 --> 00:00:59,525
> - COME ON, MISS CHEATER.
> 
> 26
> 00:00:59,592 --> 00:01:01,126
> - HONEY, DON'T GO
> ALL IMMATURE ON ME
> 
> 27
> 00:01:01,194 --> 00:01:02,928
> JUST 'CAUSE YOU KNOW
> I'M BETTER THAN YOU.
> 
> 28
> 00:01:02,996 --> 00:01:03,996
> - WHAT'S THAT, CHEATER?
> 
> 29
> 00:01:04,064 --> 00:01:06,231
> SORRY, I-I-I CAN'T HEAR YOU,
> CHEATER.
> 
> 30
> 00:01:06,299 --> 00:01:09,101
> - GODS! IF ONLY THE WORLDS
> KNEW WHAT A BABY YOU ARE.
> 
> 31
> 00:01:09,169 --> 00:01:10,502
> [both grunting]
> 
> 32
> 00:01:10,570 --> 00:01:11,770
> - EXCUSE ME, DANIEL?
> 
> 33
> 00:01:11,838 --> 00:01:13,972
> THERE'S AN URGENT MESSAGE
> FOR YOU AND AMANDA
> 
> 34
> 00:01:14,040 --> 00:01:17,076
> FROM THE ATHENIAN ACADEMY
> REGARDING ZOE.
> 
> 35
> 00:01:17,143 --> 00:01:20,412
> - HERE WE GO AGAIN.
> - LET'S NOT PREJUDGE THIS.
> 
> 36
> 00:01:20,480 --> 00:01:22,014
> WE DON'T EVEN KNOW
> WHAT WE'RE DEALING WITH YET.
> 
> 37
> 00:01:22,082 --> 00:01:23,882
> - [sighs]


and the closed captions produced by t2extract:



> 1
> 00:00:01,334 --> 00:00:01,834
> [indistinct chatter]
> 
> 2
> 00:00:06,339 --> 00:00:07,339
> ANYTHING HAPPEN
> AFTER I LEFT?
> 
> 3
> 00:00:07,841 --> 00:00:09,341
> - s_ algo despu\s de que me
> 
> 4
> 00:00:09,776 --> 00:00:10,843
> I LOGGED OFF A COUPLE
> OF MINUTES AFTER YOU.
> 
> 5
> 00:00:13,847 --> 00:00:15,347
> ste a nuestra chica
> 
> 6
> 00:00:19,786 --> 00:00:20,853
> - WE'RE NOT SPLITTING
> FOR GEMENON UNTIL TOMORROW.
> 
> 7
> 00:00:23,356 --> 00:00:24,857
> Habr* tiempo para
> 
> 8
> 00:00:49,382 --> 00:00:50,883
> - THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT WE'RE
> GOING TO DO, CHEATER GIRL.
> 
> 9
> 00:00:54,888 --> 00:00:55,888
> Serg
> 
> 10
> 00:00:55,889 --> 00:00:56,889
> -
> 
> 11
> 00:01:01,895 --> 00:01:02,895
> - Cari~o, seas inmaduro conmigo
> 
> 12
> 00:01:02,896 --> 00:01:03,896
> SORRY, I-I-I CAN'T HEAR YOU,
> CHEATER.
> 
> 13
> 00:01:04,831 --> 00:01:06,398
> mo dices, tram
> 
> 14
> 00:01:09,402 --> 00:01:10,402
> - EXCUSE ME, DANIEL?
> 
> 15
> 00:01:10,837 --> 00:01:11,904
> THERE'S AN URGENT MESSAGE
> FOR YOU AND AMANDA
> 
> 16
> 00:01:12,906 --> 00:01:13,906
> Hay un men
> 
> 17
> 00:01:20,413 --> 00:01:21,914
> - [sighs]
> 
> 18
> 00:01:22,916 --> 00:01:27,916
> - HOLOBANDS AT SCHOOL,
> CUTTING CL


----------



## sender_name

Using kmtttg i Just had a sort of weird buggy prob...I was encoding something to .mkv from a mpg2 file and transferring a show from my tivo to the same pc that was doing the encoding (it's fine on power, quad core with 4gb of ram) and my tivo started pixelating on the show I was watching and the transferred file was full of hiccups...I tried tuning null channels and whatnot still kept getting the video/audio skips....So i restarted the tivo and now i am doing the same thing and the errors went away...just weird...the tivo also hung on the acquiring channel info screen for like 5 min on the restart...it had me scared


----------



## stujac

I had 2 straight failures last night trying to transfer Conan's last show to my Ipod Touch.
The download went fine (using version c); no errors. The decrypt and encrypt went fine; no error messages. I used both ipod high and low res. Added the file (in each case) to itunes just fine. It plays on the computer with or without using itunes. It downloaded to my touch just fine. It won't play at all on my touch. Older shows that went through the same process play fine on the touch.After the high res didn't work I deleted everything but the downloaded file from Tivo and re-did it in low res and it brings a pop up that says file can't be played. Any ideas?

Thanks,

Stu


----------



## Stormspace

Does the latest version allow you to automatically schedule downloads from the TiVo's? I know that version I'm using is supposed to do it, but it doesn't.


----------



## moyekj

stujac said:


> I had 2 straight failures last night trying to transfer Conan's last show to my Ipod Touch.
> The download went fine (using version c); no errors. The decrypt and encrypt went fine; no error messages. I used both ipod high and low res. Added the file (in each case) to itunes just fine. It plays on the computer with or without using itunes. It downloaded to my touch just fine. It won't play at all on my touch. Older shows that went through the same process play fine on the touch.After the high res didn't work I deleted everything but the downloaded file from Tivo and re-did it in low res and it brings a pop up that says file can't be played. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stu


 There were some fixes to ffmpeg ipod encoding profiles in version 7g. Install version 7g and make sure to use the "encode" folder that comes with that version.


----------



## AudioNutz

Stormspace said:


> Does the latest version allow you to automatically schedule downloads from the TiVo's? I know that version I'm using is supposed to do it, but it doesn't.


Every version has had that capability for some time. I've only been doing it for about 18 months, but I know folks have been using auto transfers for much longer.


----------



## miguelakiira

HI thanks for making this useful program!
The issue I have is in windows 7 64 bit. I am using kmttg p7g.
I run kmttg as a service. I set the service with a user/login. I started the service. Kmttg will read the dvr playlist once and start downloading, but it never refreshes the list. I set kmttg check tivos interval to 15 (minutes). Also, Kmttg will sometimes download a series of files as 1k files. Any ideas? TIA


----------



## moyekj

miguelakiira said:


> HI thanks for making this useful program!
> The issue I have is in windows 7 64 bit. I am using kmttg p7g.
> I run kmttg as a service. I set the service with a user/login. I started the service. Kmttg will read the dvr playlist once and start downloading, but it never refreshes the list. I set kmttg check tivos interval to 15 (minutes). Also, Kmttg will sometimes download a series of files as 1k files. Any ideas? TIA


 Check or post relevant portions of your auto.log file which has details about what is happening in service mode.
For the 1k files that is likely problem with TiVo web server refusing to allow downloads for a period of time. The auto log file should have corresponding error messages for failed downloads but you can also open the files with a text editor to see the error message contained therein. Rebooting your TiVo usually fixes the bad state the web server can get in at times.


----------



## sender_name

which should take less time to encode to handbrake television (hb_television)
a .tivo file or a .tivo file saved as a mpg via VideoReDo...
i cut the commercials from my .tivo with VideoReDo and then i reencode to the hb_television...which should work faster?


----------



## moyekj

sender_name said:


> which should take less time to encode to handbrake television (hb_television)
> a .tivo file or a .tivo file saved as a mpg via VideoReDo...
> i cut the commercials from my .tivo with VideoReDo and then i reencode to the hb_television...which should work faster?


 I don't really understand the question. I don't think handbrake accepts TiVo files as input so you have to feed it mpeg. Your flow of TiVo->VRD commercial trimming->mpeg->handbrake looks like the optimal to me.


----------



## sender_name

Oh ok...It just seemed like for some reason a conversion of my show took forever yesterday...like 4 hrs to covert a 43 min mpg2 to hb_television...I wonder if i did something that was overkill in the kmttg settings...I'm going to time the next one. I have a Vista ultimate, quad core q9550 and 4 gb of ram...so it's not a resource issue..thanks


----------



## moyekj

h.264 encoding tends to be very slow and handbrake in general is slow compared to ffmpeg.
Make sure that under kmttg configuration->General you set *encoding cpu cores* > 1 to take advantage of multi-core CPU.


----------



## abnersnell

moyekj said:


> Yes, I'm following it very closely and eagerly await 595 with the fix which tentatively will come out this week according to Dan R. In the meantime I already have development code ready to go which allows one to optionally switch to use VideoRedo TVSuite4 encoding profiles for the "encode" task (built in or custom defined), so now just need the fix to verify the implementation works.
> BTW TVSuite4 can also output VC-1 video in wmv container which is TiVo series 3 compatible (I verified a couple of days ago with an encoding I was able to push natively to TiVo). I'm more interested in update which will allow AC3 in mp4 container though since that's the most useful audio format for TiVo multi-channel audio. Right now as you probably know VRD TVS4 only supports AAC audio in mp4 container (H.264 + AC3 only currently supported in TS container).


595 is available! I am ready to test! ;-)


----------



## moyekj

abnersnell said:


> 595 is available! I am ready to test! ;-)


 Everything is working beautifully in development code. Aside from VRD encoding support there are a bunch of other good changes related to VRD tasks and also some long overdue kmttg GUI enhancements (stretchable panes). So this next release coming out soon is shaping up to be a good one.


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> I was planning on "upgrading" to newer ffmpeg for next release but I have discovered that the the "aac" codec in the newer ffmpeg builds is buggy/flawed. I noticed playing back encodings with aac on my portable player had a lot of pops and some screeches. Playing back on my PC I also noticed the same. If I switch back to older ffmpeg with "libfaac" codec and encode with same specs there are no such problems. So I conclude that "aac" has a flaw. I tried about 6 different builds from the latest to the earliest ones released with the newer aac codec and all suffered from same problem.
> 
> The previous "libfaac" codec (which is what is used in current kmttg release) is much better but ffmpeg folks were forced to remove it since it does not meet GPL standards.
> 
> So at this point I do not consider the newer ffmpeg to be an "upgrade" given this problem and so at this point I don't think it's a good idea to have a release with it.


Ever since seeing this, I've been testing the new Mac tools that I packaged for you. I haven't been seeing any issues with the Mac version of aac. Can you be a bit more specific about the issues with the aac on the Windows side?

Also... If that is still available, I could throw together a Windows VM for comparison.


----------



## ellinj

I have been using handbrake because I get a good quality encode that works on both AppletTv and my iPod. Is their a reccomended profile for ffmpeg that will work on both devices?


----------



## moyekj

ellinj said:


> I have been using handbrake because I get a good quality encode that works on both AppletTv and my iPod. Is their a reccomended profile for ffmpeg that will work on both devices?


 Which handbrake profile are you using? The ffmpeg ff_ipod_high_res and/or ff_ipod_low_res will probably work fine for both, obviously the high_res giving better quality. Just make sure you are using 0p7g release and the "encode" folder that comes with that release since there were fixes to those profiles.


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> Ever since seeing this, I've been testing the new Mac tools that I packaged for you. I haven't been seeing any issues with the Mac version of aac. Can you be a bit more specific about the issues with the aac on the Windows side?
> 
> Also... If that is still available, I could throw together a Windows VM for comparison.


 It is likely source mpeg file specific and it's not the easiest thing to pick out without earphones. I put encoded recordings on my portable player when going to the gym. I noticed twice that when playing back the recordings that were generated using the new ffmpeg annoying pops in the audio every few seconds. Seeing as I had switched out to new ffmpeg I reverted back to older one using libfaac and generated mp4 from same source and played it on my portable player and that one came out fine. That was the case for 2 other source recordings as well from same channel (same news program).
I can see if I can generate a short source clip that you can encode from and an accompanying mp4 encoding with the audio glitches, but I'm fairly convinced it's a bug in the source, so doesn't matter what platform you use. (As I mentioned I tried several of newer ffmpeg builds that spanned the last 6 months and all had the same problem).


----------



## ellinj

moyekj said:


> Which handbrake profile are you using? The ffmpeg ff_ipod_high_res and/or ff_ipod_low_res will probably work fine for both, obviously the high_res giving better quality. Just make sure you are using 0p7g release and the "encode" folder that comes with that release since there were fixes to those profiles.


I am currently using a handbrake "universal" profile. You don't supply this one but I munged it together from the handbrake ui. It works pretty well but the encode is really slow. Wondering, if ffmpeg might be faster.


----------



## moyekj

ellinj said:


> I am currently using a handbrake "universal" profile. You don't supply this one but I munged it together from the handbrake ui. It works pretty well but the encode is really slow. Wondering, if ffmpeg might be faster.


 There is little doubt the ones I mentioned will be faster. If you have multi-core CPU make sure to turn set the kmttg setting appropriately to use them as that will help.


----------



## moyekj

v0p7h version is now released. Please see release notes for details:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/release_notes

NOTE: This release was updated to use newer ffmpeg build which also required changes to encoding profiles. So install kmttg to a fresh location to make sure you get the up to date versions of 3rd party tools and "encode" folder. For auto transfers setup you can copy your auto.ini file from previous installation folder over to new folder so you don't have to redo auto transfers.


----------



## abnersnell

moyekj said:


> v0p7h version is now released. Please see release notes for details:
> http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/release_notes
> 
> NOTE: This release was updated to use newer ffmpeg build which also required changes to encoding profiles. So install kmttg to a fresh location to make sure you get the up to date versions of 3rd party tools and "encode" folder. For auto transfers setup you can copy your auto.ini file from previous installation folder over to new folder so you don't have to redo auto transfers.


Awesome! I got everything situated with this release but it complains when attempting to grab VideoRedo encoding profiles. Do I need to rename the VideoRedo exe in TVSuite4? I am running 595. I think the exe's are different names from VideRedoPlus vs VideoRedoSuite.

Refreshing encoding profiles
C:\Users\Abner\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD8171412680062598749.vbs(2, 1) WScript.CreateObject: Could not locate automation class named "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent".
Encountered problems obtaining encoding profiles from VideoRedo

Thanks for the hard work and dedication to this project. My children are growing up in a house without commercials and the WAF is very very high! ;-)

*DOH! Should have read the Wiki first! Works perfectly after running VideoRedo as Administrator in Windows 7.*


----------



## miguelakiira

Moyekj,
Thanks for your reply. KMTTG is reliably refreshing the playlist. I have been reading the auto.log quite a bit, it is indispensable! Here is the message I get when a transfer fails:

_2010_01_29_15:06:19 >> DOWNLOADING K:\Video Workbench\MSNBC News Live (MSNBC_23 01_29_2010).TiVo ...
2010_01_29_15:06:19 C:\Users\Akiira\Desktop\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Akiira\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie6646847331887724329.tmp --url ___://192.168.137.56:80/download/MSNBC%20News%20Live.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=189440 --output "K:\Video Workbench\MSNBC News Live (MSNBC_23 01_29_2010).TiVo" 
2010_01_29_15:06:27 NOTE: K:\Video Workbench\MSNBC News Live (MSNBC_23 01_29_2010).TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:08 (0.00 Mbps)
2010_01_29_15:06:27 ERROR: 
*Server Busy*

2010_01_29_15:06:27 ERROR: Download failed to file: K:\Video Workbench\MSNBC News Live (MSNBC_23 01_29_2010).TiVo
2010_01_29_15:06:27 ERROR: Exit code: 0
2010_01_29_15:06:27 ERROR: % Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
2010_01_29_15:06:27 ERROR: Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed
2010_01_29_15:06:27 ERROR: 0 31 0 31 0 0 283 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 283
2010_01_29_15:06:27 ERROR: 0 31 0 31 0 0 283 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
2010_01_29_15:06:27 ERROR: 0 51 0 51 0 0 251 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 251
2010_01_29_15:06:27 ERROR: 0 51 0 51 0 0 251 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
2010_01_29_15:06:27 ERROR: Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 1 seconds. 3 retries 
2010_01_29_15:06:27 ERROR: Warning: left.
2010_01_29_15:06:27 ERROR: Throwing away 51 bytes
2010_01_29_15:06:27 ERROR: 0 51 0 51 0 0 817 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 817
2010_01_29_15:06:27 ERROR: 0 51 0 51 0 0 817 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
2010_01_29_15:06:27 ERROR: Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 2 seconds. 2 retries 
2010_01_29_15:06:27 ERROR: Warning: left.
2010_01_29_15:06:27 ERROR: Throwing away 51 bytes
2010_01_29_15:06:27 ERROR: 0 51 0 51 0 0 363 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 363
2010_01_29_15:06:27 ERROR: 0 51 0 51 0 0 363 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
2010_01_29_15:06:27 ERROR: Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 4 seconds. 1 retries 
2010_01_29_15:06:27 ERROR: Warning: left.
2010_01_29_15:06:27 ERROR: Throwing away 51 bytes
2010_01_29_15:06:27 ERROR: 0 51 0 51 0 0 272 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 272
2010_01_29_15:06:27 ERROR: 0 51 0 51 0 0 272 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0_

It sounds, like you say, that the server is blocked. Is this the web server online, or the ftp server in the actual Tivo? Is there anyway to prevent these drop outs from occuring?
The odd thing is that I have multiple Tivos, and they fail transfering at the same time. I guess this would confirm that it is an issue with the online web server, although I don't understand why restarting the Tivos would correct the problem. Is there automated scripting that can be done to reset the server if it fails? Thanks for your help!


----------



## miguelakiira

ps I took "http" out of the above auto.log


----------



## bkdtv

abner,

Do you have the latest build of VideoRedo TVSuite *v4*? If you just installed it, and are using Windows Vista or Windows 7, be sure to run it as administrator at least once. Right-click on VideoRedo and select "run as administrator."


----------



## bkdtv

moyekj said:


> v0p7h version is now released. Please see release notes for details:
> http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/release_notes
> 
> NOTE: This release was updated to use newer ffmpeg build which also required changes to encoding profiles. So install kmttg to a fresh location to make sure you get the up to date versions of 3rd party tools and "encode" folder. For auto transfers setup you can copy your auto.ini file from previous installation folder over to new folder so you don't have to redo auto transfers.


The new version is excellent. The integration of custom VideoRedo v4 encode profiles is a very powerful feature.


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv said:


> The new version is excellent. The integration of custom VideoRedo v4 encode profiles is a very powerful feature.


 Thanks, I am very happy with the updates in this release. For those using VideoRedo even if not upgrading to TVSuite 4 version this release has some good changes as well that make updating worthwhile.

Hopefully the new ffmpeg won't cause problems... I'm still not totally happy about the ffmpeg "aac" codec compared to the older "libfaac" one but hopefully the issues are isolated to me and I know how to workaround them.


----------



## moyekj

miguelakiira said:


> Moyekj,
> Thanks for your reply. KMTTG is reliably refreshing the playlist. I have been reading the auto.log quite a bit, it is indispensable! Here is the message I get when a transfer fails:
> <snip>
> 2010_01_29_15:06:27 ERROR: *
> Server Busy
> *
> 2010_01_29_15:06:27 ERROR: Download failed to file: K:\Video Workbench\MSNBC News Live (MSNBC_23 01_29_2010).TiVo
> <snip>
> It sounds, like you say, that the server is blocked. Is this the web server online, or the ftp server in the actual Tivo? Is there anyway to prevent these drop outs from occuring?
> The odd thing is that I have multiple Tivos, and they fail transfering at the same time. I guess this would confirm that it is an issue with the online web server, although I don't understand why restarting the Tivos would correct the problem. Is there automated scripting that can be done to reset the server if it fails? Thanks for your help!


 It's the internal web server of the TiVo itself that sometimes gets into a bad state and will return *Server Busy* message or similar. These TiVos have very wimpy processor & memory so it looks like it doesn't take much to overload it since downloads are pretty CPU & memory intensive for the TiVos. Note that if you have web downloads or use TiVo Desktop and/or pyTivo at the same time you are trying to transfer recordings from the TiVos that can easily lead to the above state, so try and run downloads from TiVos at "quiet" times when you are not transferring anything else to or from your TiVo.

Some have reported that using File->Reset TiVo web server from kmttg has been able to fix the issue, but I think most of the time it requires a TiVo reboot to fix once it gets into that state.


----------



## bkdtv

I have my kmttg window configured as follows:










Whenever open/close or navigate folders in kmttg, it resets to this view:










I've probably asked this before, but at some point will you add the ability to remember a user's column widths?

I would also like the ability to show more programs on the screen. In 7h, there is a 0.6:1 proportional limit on the size of recordings list. I would like to see that limit increased from 0.6 to at least 0.75.


----------



## bkdtv

bkdtv said:


> You might move the "Download TiVo Files in Transport Stream Format" to the General tab and rename it as "TiVo download format" with drop down selections for MPG and TS.


Disregard this suggestion until TiVo adds support for TS to the U.S. boxes.



moyekj said:


> I'm still learning Java GUI programming. I just made an adjustment that allows all 3 panels to be stretched vertically very flexibly now instead of the somewhat restrained area in v0p7h. That means for example you can devote most vertical area now to the Now Playing List and leave just a tiny area for the other panels. I can get you a test version to try out once I put in a fix for the above folder view issue.
> 
> The way it's programmed now all tabs are created horizontally only. I suppose depending on your font size setting it starts to wrap tabs around. For me on my Vista machine I get just a single row of tabs right now.
> 
> Makes sense to bundle these currently somewhat distributed options into a group.


Just tried beta v86a. It's perfect!

I wouldn't mind the ability to hide the record times (under the date field), but that's more of a nitpick. V86a works very well for me as is.


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv said:


> I have my kmttg window configured as follows:
> I've probably asked this before, but at some point will you add the ability to remember a user's column widths?
> 
> I would also like the ability to show more programs on the screen. In 7h, there is a 0.6:1 proportional limit on the size of recordings list. I would like to see that limit increased from 0.6 to at least 0.75.


 I never use folders in kmttg since I usually don't have many recordings stored on my Tivos, so I guess that goes largely untested by me. I think the problem may be the table compaction function is not being called when returning from folder view. Should be able to fix that issue.

I'm still learning Java GUI programming. I just made an adjustment that allows all 3 panels to be stretched vertically very flexibly now instead of the somewhat restrained area in v0p7h. That means for example you can devote most vertical area now to the Now Playing List and leave just a tiny area for the other panels. I can get you a test version to try out once I put in a fix for the above folder view issue.



bkdtv said:


> You might reorganize the Configuration dialog as follows.
> 
> Top line order: General, File Settings, Programs, Program Settings, TiVos
> Bottom line order: VideoRedo, PyTivo


The way it's programmed now all tabs are created horizontally only. I suppose depending on your font size setting it starts to wrap tabs around. For me on my Vista machine I get just a single row of tabs right now.



> Between General and File Settings, you might create and insert a new "Display" or "View" tab with the following options:
> 
> Show
> Tooltips
> Full paths in the Job Monitor (default checked)
> Copy protected files in table (default unchecked)
> Recorded times (default unchecked)
> Channel numbers (default checked), and if checked, selection for Min # Channel Digits


 Makes sense to bundle these currently somewhat distributed options into a group.


----------



## sender_name

Just an FYI for those who are interested...

Today it took the hb_Televison 3.5 hours to convert a 3.92gb mpeg (1hr show converted from a .tivo to commercial free 42min mpeg via VideoReDo) to a 448mb mkv.
System is a Intel Quad Core 9550 @2.83ghz, 4gb of ram and Vista 64. All 4 cores are active in the config.


----------



## AudioNutz

Wow... 3.5hrs... At that rate, you might as well watch the commercials!

Handbrake performance is pretty slow on the Mac side too, but luckily ffmpeg only takes around 22 minutes to encode a 60 minute show after it's been comcut. (This is on hardware built in 2003, but if I use newer hardware, I can encode the same show in less than 6 minutes)


----------



## sender_name

I actually cut/convert it to share it with some 'friends'  so i need to put it into a decent size/quality package...I have been trying to figure out what people use for the 1.09gb MKV 1hr tv show rips on the intertubes for bittorrent...


----------



## abnersnell

What is the best kmttg encoding preset that will create a file compatible with streaming back to the Tivo with Streambaby natively? Is there a preset that works well with content ranging from cartoons to dramas, SD to HD, 1920x1080 and 1280x720? Or do folks assign a specific preset for all of these sources?

*I am specifically interested in anyone using kmttg to pull 1920x1080 NBC shows(hereos, 30 rock), decrypt, ad detect, ad cut, encode and stream back with Streambaby in realtime without pauses, etc.
*

Thanks!


----------



## ajayabb

For some reason my Videoredo TV Suite V4 tools won't launch. Here is the output of a file I tried to run the various tools on Windows 7

> Running qsfix on G:\My Tivo Recordings\House Detective - Chilly Temperatures and Low Water Pressure in a 60s Bungalow (01_30_2010).TiVo ...
C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\ajay\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD2806065642663928554.vbs "G:\My Tivo Recordings\House Detective - Chilly Temperatures and Low Water Pressure in a 60s Bungalow (01_30_2010).TiVo" "G:\My Tivo Recordings\House Detective - Chilly Temperatures and Low Water Pressure in a 60s Bungalow (01_30_2010).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\ajay\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock1864801417974807189.tmp 
qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\ajay\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD2806065642663928554.vbs "G:\My Tivo Recordings\House Detective - Chilly Temperatures and Low Water Pressure in a 60s Bungalow (01_30_2010).TiVo" "G:\My Tivo Recordings\House Detective - Chilly Temperatures and Low Water Pressure in a 60s Bungalow (01_30_2010).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\ajay\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock1864801417974807189.tmp 
C:\Users\ajay\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD2806065642663928554.vbs(25, 1) WScript.CreateObject: Could not locate automation class named "VideoReDo.Application".

mpeg file not found: G:\My Tivo Recordings\House Detective - Chilly Temperatures and Low Water Pressure in a 60s Bungalow (01_30_2010).mpg
vprj file not found: G:\My Tivo Recordings\House Detective - Chilly Temperatures and Low Water Pressure in a 60s Bungalow (01_30_2010).VPrj
mpeg file not found: G:\My Tivo Recordings\House Detective - Chilly Temperatures and Low Water Pressure in a 60s Bungalow (01_30_2010).mpg
mpeg file not given or doesn't exist: G:\My Tivo Recordings\House Detective - Chilly Temperatures and Low Water Pressure in a 60s Bungalow (01_30_2010).mpg


----------



## moyekj

ajayabb, try running VRD TV Suite 4 GUI as Administrator at least once.


----------



## moyekj

abnersnell said:


> What is the best kmttg encoding preset that will create a file compatible with streaming back to the Tivo with Streambaby natively? Is there a preset that works well with content ranging from cartoons to dramas, SD to HD, 1920x1080 and 1280x720? Or do folks assign a specific preset for all of these sources?
> 
> *I am specifically interested in anyone using kmttg to pull 1920x1080 NBC shows(hereos, 30 rock), decrypt, ad detect, ad cut, encode and stream back with Streambaby in realtime without pauses, etc.
> *
> 
> Thanks!


 I recommend using ff_tivo_sd for SD sources and ff_tivo_hd for HD sources.


----------



## ajayabb

moyekj said:


> ajayabb, try running VRD TV Suite 4 GUI as Administrator at least once.


No Luck after running as Admin


----------



## ajayabb

Here's the output of another file after Running as Admin

VideoRedo video dimensions filter is enabled
VideoRedo video dimensions filter set to: x=704, y=480
>> Running qsfix on G:\My Tivo Recordings\McLaughlin Group (01_24_2010).mpg ...
C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\ajay\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD7087231410377749994.vbs "G:\My Tivo Recordings\McLaughlin Group (01_24_2010).mpg" "G:\My Tivo Recordings\McLaughlin Group (01_24_2010).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\ajay\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock6378507289567850041.tmp 
qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\ajay\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD7087231410377749994.vbs "G:\My Tivo Recordings\McLaughlin Group (01_24_2010).mpg" "G:\My Tivo Recordings\McLaughlin Group (01_24_2010).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\ajay\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock6378507289567850041.tmp 
C:\Users\ajay\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD7087231410377749994.vbs(25, 1) WScript.CreateObject: Could not create object named "VideoReDo.Application".

>> Running comskip on G:\My Tivo Recordings\McLaughlin Group (01_24_2010).mpg ...
"C:\Program Files\kmttg_v0p7h (1)\comskip\comskip.exe" --ini "C:\Program Files\kmttg_v0p7h (1)\comskip\comskip.ini" --videoredo "G:\My Tivo Recordings\McLaughlin Group (01_24_2010).mpg" 
comskip job completed: 00:01:53
---DONE--- job=comskip output=G:\My Tivo Recordings\McLaughlin Group (01_24_2010).VPrj
>> Running adcut on G:\My Tivo Recordings\McLaughlin Group (01_24_2010).mpg ...
C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\ajay\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD194558845561072222.vbs "G:\My Tivo Recordings\McLaughlin Group (01_24_2010).VPrj" "G:\My Tivo Recordings\McLaughlin Group (01_24_2010)_cut.mpg" /l:C:\Users\ajay\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock2219495160180281652.tmp 
adcut failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\ajay\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD194558845561072222.vbs "G:\My Tivo Recordings\McLaughlin Group (01_24_2010).VPrj" "G:\My Tivo Recordings\McLaughlin Group (01_24_2010)_cut.mpg" /l:C:\Users\ajay\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock2219495160180281652.tmp 
C:\Users\ajay\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD194558845561072222.vbs(25, 1) WScript.CreateObject: Could not create object named "VideoReDo.Application".


----------



## moyekj

ajayabb, the problem is the following:


> WScript.CreateObject: Could not create object named "VideoReDo.Application".


The registry is supposed to have that object after your run VideRedo GUI at least once but for some reason it's missing or not accessible in your case. Turn off the following setting in kmttg:
*Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once*
This will then have kmttg use "VideoReDo.VideoRedoSilent" object instead to run VideoRedo and I'm curious if that also fails.

It's some kind of permissions issue. Perhaps try temporarily with UAC turned off in Windows 7 to see how that goes. i.e.
Turn off UAC
Run VideoRedo TV Suite 4 GUI and then exit
Run kmttg GUI

I am using Vista 64 which also has UAC, but I turned off UAC a long time ago.


----------



## ajayabb

moyekj said:


> ajayabb, the problem is the following:
> 
> The registry is supposed to have that object after your run VideRedo GUI at least once but for some reason it's missing or not accessible in your case. Turn off the following setting in kmttg:
> *Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once*
> This will then have kmttg use "VideoReDo.VideoRedoSilent" object instead to run VideoRedo and I'm curious if that also fails.
> 
> It's some kind of permissions issue. Perhaps try temporarily with UAC turned off in Windows 7 to see how that goes. i.e.
> Turn off UAC
> Run VideoRedo TV Suite 4 GUI and then exit
> Run kmttg GUI
> 
> I am using Vista 64 which also has UAC, but I turned off UAC a long time ago.


Turning off UAC did it. I hate that thing. It must have been re enabled during my Windows 7 upgrade.
Thank You:up:


----------



## Sandi Shores

moyekj said:


> *Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once*
> This will then have kmttg use "VideoReDo.VideoRedoSilent" object instead to run VideoRedo and I'm curious if that also fails.


This is the error I get now "VideoReDo.VideoRedoSilent".

I only get it on a few things though, not every xfer I do, for instance I get this error on America's Test Kitchen but not on Ask This Old House, both during the same batch.

I have only recently starting using a couple of the options in kmttg so I don't really understand much. I use decrypt and VRD QS fix, but not ad detect or anything else if that makes a difference.

I am also using the TV suite of VideoReDo.

And if you are taking requests I'd like to be able to increase the font size, I squint to see the letters as it is, in the documentation online it said that in the general tab you could adjust this, but in my version v0p7d this option is not there.

Nice program, thanks =)


----------



## moyekj

Sandi, font size setting was added in version v0p7f so recommend you upgrade to latest. Online documentation I update to stay current with latest version as it's too much trouble/work to keep separate documents for every version.

As with above user try turning off UAC if you are getting WScript.CreateObject errors.
I don't understand how you can be getting that error for some shows and not others... Note that if you have multiple versions of VideoRedo installed then the last version that you ran is what is used for the VideoRedo tasks.


----------



## abnersnell

moyekj said:


> I recommend using ff_tivo_sd for SD sources and ff_tivo_hd for HD sources.


Thanks Moyekj. I attempted tivo_hd on the latest Heroes. Here is the media info output below. Noticed the strange fps it reports, different from the source. I suspect this makes Streambaby actually convert it instead of streaming it natively based on the wiki compatibility diagram for h.264. Is it possible that this strange fps is what is causing the less than real-time delivery of the transcoded stream to the Tivo? Thanks for all of the help as always!

General
Complete name : C:\kmttg\work\Heroes\Pass_Fail.mp4
Format : MPEG-4
Format profile : Base Media
Codec ID : isom
File size : 768 MiB
Duration : 41mn 46s
Overall bit rate : 2 570 Kbps
Movie name : Pass/Fail
Part/Position : 1
Part/Total : 1
Performer : Heroes
Genre : Drama
Encoded date : UTC 2010-01-18 00:00:00
Writing application : Lavf52.46.0
stik : 10
desc : Hiro subconsciously deals with some of his past decisions as his brain tumor worsens; Claire receives an unexpected visit from Sylar; Samuels plan to impress Vanessa takes a frightening turn. 
tvsh : Heroes
tvnn : WMAQDT

Video
ID : 1
Format : AVC
Format/Info : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile : [email protected]
Format settings, CABAC : No
Format settings, ReFrames : 4 frames
Codec ID : avc1
Codec ID/Info : Advanced Video Coding
Duration : 41mn 46s
Bit rate mode : Variable
Bit rate : 2 180 Kbps
Nominal bit rate : 5 000 Kbps
Width : 1 920 pixels
Height : 1 080 pixels
Display aspect ratio : 16:9
Frame rate mode : Variable
Frame rate : 25.655 fps
Minimum frame rate : 19.980 fps
Maximum frame rate : 59.940 fps
Original frame rate : 59.940 fps
Resolution : 8 bits
Colorimetry : 4:2:0
Scan type  : Progressive
Bits/(Pixel*Frame) : 0.041
Stream size : 651 MiB (85%)
Writing library : x264 core 80 r1376 3feaec2
Encoding settings : cabac=0 / ref=3 / deblock=0:0:0 / analyse=0x3:0 / me=umh / subme=9 / psy=1 / psy_rd=1.0:0.0 / mixed_ref=1 / me_range=16 / chroma_me=0 / trellis=0 / 8x8dct=1 / cqm=0 / deadzone=21,11 / fast_pskip=0 / chroma_qp_offset=-2 / threads=4 / sliced_threads=0 / nr=0 / decimate=1 / mbaff=0 / constrained_intra=0 / bframes=3 / b_pyramid=2 / b_adapt=0 / b_bias=0 / direct=2 / wpredb=1 / wpredp=0 / keyint=24 / keyint_min=2 / scenecut=0 / rc=abr / mbtree=0 / bitrate=5000 / ratetol=0.8 / qcomp=0.50 / qpmin=10 / qpmax=50 / qpstep=3 / ip_ratio=1.25 / pb_ratio=1.25 / aq=1:1.00

Audio
ID : 2
Format : AC-3
Format/Info : Audio Coding 3
Codec ID : ac-3
Duration : 41mn 46s
Bit rate mode : Constant
Bit rate : 384 Kbps
Channel(s) : 6 channels
Channel positions : Front: L C R, Surround: L R, LFE
Sampling rate : 48.0 KHz
Resolution : 16 bits
Stream size : 115 MiB (15%)


----------



## cweb

moyekj said:


> Thanks, I am very happy with the updates in this release. For those using VideoRedo even if not upgrading to TVSuite 4 version this release has some good changes as well that make updating worthwhile.
> 
> Hopefully the new ffmpeg won't cause problems... I'm still not totally happy about the ffmpeg "aac" codec compared to the older "libfaac" one but hopefully the issues are isolated to me and I know how to workaround them.


moyekj: I am a little confused on which VideoRedo you are now recommending as the "best choice" to use with your new version of kmttg (v0p7g). It was my impression that you were using the beta version of VideoRedo Plus (3.10.1.587?) which I have also been using. Are you now recommending making the move up to VideoRedo TvSuite4?


----------



## bkdtv

bkdtv said:


> You might move the "Download TiVo Files in Transport Stream Format" to the General tab and rename it as "TiVo download format" with drop down selections for MPG and TS.


Disregard this suggestion until TiVo adds support for TS to the U.S. boxes.



moyekj said:


> I'm still learning Java GUI programming. I just made an adjustment that allows all 3 panels to be stretched vertically very flexibly now instead of the somewhat restrained area in v0p7h. That means for example you can devote most vertical area now to the Now Playing List and leave just a tiny area for the other panels. I can get you a test version to try out once I put in a fix for the above folder view issue.
> 
> The way it's programmed now all tabs are created horizontally only. I suppose depending on your font size setting it starts to wrap tabs around. For me on my Vista machine I get just a single row of tabs right now.
> 
> Makes sense to bundle these currently somewhat distributed options into a group.


Just tried beta v86a. It's perfect!

I wouldn't mind the ability to hide the record times (under the date field), but that's more of a nitpick. V86a works very well for me as is.


----------



## Sandi Shores

OK I have the h version now, boy I never heard this program ding so much until tonight....

I had all sorts of errors at first, it will not use VRD to decode "Encountered problems obtaining encoding profiles from VideoRedo" so I went back to not using that option and that error went away.

Now I still can't qsfix:

G:\Tivo Output\Americas Test Kitchen From Cooks Illustrated - Grilled Rack of Lamb Dinner _Ep#921.TiVo: size=1196.40 MB elapsed=00:14:20 (11.67 Mbps)
---DONE--- job=download output=G:\Tivo Output\Americas Test Kitchen From Cooks Illustrated - Grilled Rack of Lamb Dinner _Ep#921.TiVo
>> DECRYPTING G:\Tivo Output\Americas Test Kitchen From Cooks Illustrated - Grilled Rack of Lamb Dinner _Ep#921.TiVo ...
"D:\Program Files\kmttg_v0p7d\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --out "G:\Tivo Output\Americas Test Kitchen From Cooks Illustrated - Grilled Rack of Lamb Dinner _Ep#921.mpg" "G:\Tivo Output\Americas Test Kitchen From Cooks Illustrated - Grilled Rack of Lamb Dinner _Ep#921.TiVo" 
tivodecode job completed: 00:00:38
---DONE--- job=decrypt output=G:\Tivo Output\Americas Test Kitchen From Cooks Illustrated - Grilled Rack of Lamb Dinner _Ep#921.mpg
(Deleted file: G:\Tivo Output\Americas Test Kitchen From Cooks Illustrated - Grilled Rack of Lamb Dinner _Ep#921.TiVo)
VideoRedo video dimensions filter is enabled
VideoRedo video dimensions filter set to: x=720, y=480
>> Running qsfix on G:\Tivo Output\Americas Test Kitchen From Cooks Illustrated - Grilled Rack of Lamb Dinner _Ep#921.mpg ...
C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\Sandi\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD3705462654741032950.vbs "G:\Tivo Output\Americas Test Kitchen From Cooks Illustrated - Grilled Rack of Lamb Dinner _Ep#921.mpg" "G:\Tivo Output\Americas Test Kitchen From Cooks Illustrated - Grilled Rack of Lamb Dinner _Ep#921.mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\Sandi\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock2373408545114170992.tmp 
qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\Sandi\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD3705462654741032950.vbs "G:\Tivo Output\Americas Test Kitchen From Cooks Illustrated - Grilled Rack of Lamb Dinner _Ep#921.mpg" "G:\Tivo Output\Americas Test Kitchen From Cooks Illustrated - Grilled Rack of Lamb Dinner _Ep#921.mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\Sandi\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock2373408545114170992.tmp 
C:\Users\Sandi\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD3705462654741032950.vbs(25, 1) WScript.CreateObject: Could not locate automation class named "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent".

I have already disabled UAC, run VRD and kmttg as admin.

About updating, do I have to keep checking to see if you put out a new version or is there some way to get notified? 

Thanks again for the font size thing.


----------



## bkdtv

I don't recall seeing the "HD Channels" folder before. Is this specific o the latest beta? Or did I somehow miss this in past versions?


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> moyekj: I am a little confused on which VideoRedo you are now recommending as the "best choice" to use with your new version of kmttg (v0p7g). It was my impression that you were using the beta version of VideoRedo Plus (3.10.1.587?) which I have also been using. Are you now recommending making the move up to VideoRedo TvSuite4?


 Not really. VideoRedo Plus is just fine. I upgraded to TVSuite 4 because of ability to edit H.264 videos and secondary ability to encode to H.264 & VC-1. There are still things missing which I am waiting for in TVSuite 4 such as AC3 support in mp4 container. VideoRedo Plus is still fine for QS Fix, mpeg2 editing, etc. so there is really no reason to upgrade to TVSuite 4 for those capabilities.


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv said:


> I don't recall seeing the "HD Channels" folder before. Is this specific o the latest beta? Or did I somehow miss this in past versions?


 It's been there since folder support was added. I think it's pretty useless for most people, especially if most of your recordings are from HD channels. (And yes it's named "HD Channels" intentionally since it includes any recording from an HD channel - there is no information from TiVo metadata if a recording is true HD or upscaled HD).


----------



## cweb

moyekj said:


> Not really. VideoRedo Plus is just fine. I upgraded to TVSuite 4 because of ability to edit H.264 videos and secondary ability to encode to H.264 & VC-1. There are still things missing which I am waiting for in TVSuite 4 such as AC3 support in mp4 container. VideoRedo Plus is still fine for QS Fix, mpeg2 editing, etc. so there is really no reason to upgrade to TVSuite 4 for those capabilities.


I'd like those capabilities too, If we do upgrade, is there anything we have to configure differently in kmttg other than potentially the directory location?


----------



## moyekj

Sandi, as long as you get this error VRD tasks won't work:
*WScript.CreateObject: Could not locate automation class named "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent".*

What version of VideoRedo are you running?

Note that VideoRedo batch manager also relies on the above to work, so try using batch manager in VideoRedo:
- Start VideoRedo GUI (not as administrator) and open up a video
- Choose Save As... and then set the "Queue to batch" option and then choose "Queue" button.
- Choose Tools->Start Batch Manager.
- Choose "Save and Execute" button.

This will create and run a VideoRedo batch script which uses "vp.vbs" script installed in VideoRedo which also relies on "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent" object to work.

So by doing the above steps either:
1. If it works it should create the object and then kmttg VRD scripts should work as well.
2. If it doesn't work you will probably need to ask for help in VideoRedo forums to find out why not.


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> I'd like those capabilities too, If we do upgrade, is there anything we have to configure differently in kmttg other than potentially the directory location?


 Directory location and optionally if you wish you can switch kmttg to use VideoRedo encoding profiles in the latest v0p7h version. (I am still using ffmpeg for encoding for now since VRD doesn't have AC3 support in mp4 container yet, though that capability will be coming).


----------



## bkdtv

moyekj said:


> It's been there since folder support was added. I think it's pretty useless for most people, especially if most of your recordings are from HD channels. (And yes it's named "HD Channels" intentionally since it includes any recording from an HD channel - there is no information from TiVo metadata if a recording is true HD or upscaled HD).


Thanks. I take it there is no way to hide this folder? My apologies if this was asked before.


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv said:


> Thanks. I take it there is no way to hide this folder? My apologies if this was asked before.


 No. I probably should just take it out as I don't think many people care for it anyway...


----------



## Sandi Shores

Thanks for the help but I think I am done fiddling with it, too much hassle for a non-programmer person like me.

I will go back to using PyTiVo and manually editing the files myself.


----------



## moyekj

abnersnell said:


> Thanks Moyekj. I attempted tivo_hd on the latest Heroes. Here is the media info output below. Noticed the strange fps it reports, different from the source. I suspect this makes Streambaby actually convert it instead of streaming it natively based on the wiki compatibility diagram for h.264. Is it possible that this strange fps is what is causing the less than real-time delivery of the transcoded stream to the Tivo? Thanks for all of the help as always!
> ...
> Frame rate mode : Variable
> Frame rate : 25.655 fps
> Minimum frame rate : 19.980 fps
> Maximum frame rate : 59.940 fps
> Original frame rate : 59.940 fps
> ...


 That is a little odd on the variable frame rate. I just tried real quickly ff_tivo_hd profile on a 720p recording I had and it ended up with Constant frame rate of 59.940 fps (same as source). I do have that same Heroes episode, so even though of course the source comes from a different headend I've queued it up for download and encode just out of curiosity to see what I end up with. Will post results when complete.

If you still have the original source mpeg would be curious to see Mediainfo results on it (to see if it perhaps has variable frame rate).

NOTE: If you want to you can force ffmpeg to use a fixed frame rate for example by adding *-r 59.94* to the ff_tivo_hd.enc file. Or perhaps make a copy of that file to a different name and add the frame rate option to it.

EDIT: I reproduced the problem you are seeing. Turns out it's not the frame rate that is the problem. The problem is it encodes to H.264 Level 4.2 for this source which TiVo does not like/accept. I simply added *-level 41* to the encoding specs and that fixed it - both streambaby and pyTivo push worked and video played back fine on my S3.

So, in summary to fix it, edit ff_tivo_hd.enc file and right after *libx264* add the following:
* -level 41 *


----------



## abnersnell

moyekj said:


> That is a little odd on the variable frame rate. I just tried real quickly ff_tivo_hd profile on a 720p recording I had and it ended up with Constant frame rate of 59.940 fps (same as source). I do have that same Heroes episode, so even though of course the source comes from a different headend I've queued it up for download and encode just out of curiosity to see what I end up with. Will post results when complete.
> 
> If you still have the original source mpeg would be curious to see Mediainfo results on it (to see if it perhaps has variable frame rate).
> 
> NOTE: If you want to you can force ffmpeg to use a fixed frame rate for example by adding *-r 59.94* to the ff_tivo_hd.enc file. Or perhaps make a copy of that file to a different name and add the frame rate option to it.


Streambaby also reports "Same", meaning it will transcode, on the KMTTG TIVO_HD MP4 above. I am also experimenting with the h264 presets and will report back.

General
Complete name : C:\kmttg\work\Heroes\Pass_Fail.mpg
Format : MPEG-PS
File size : 5.50 GiB
Duration : 1h 0mn
Overall bit rate : 13.1 Mbps

Video
ID : 224 (0xE0)
Format : MPEG Video
Format version : Version 2
Format profile : [email protected]
Format settings, BVOP : Yes
Format settings, Matrix : Default
Duration : 1h 0mn
Bit rate mode : Variable
Bit rate : 12.2 Mbps
Nominal bit rate : 20.0 Mbps
Width : 1 920 pixels
Height : 1 080 pixels
Display aspect ratio : 16:9
Frame rate : 29.970 fps
Resolution : 8 bits
Colorimetry : 4:2:0
Bits/(Pixel*Frame) : 0.196
Stream size : 5.12 GiB (93%)

Audio
ID : 128 (0x80)
Format : AC-3
Format/Info : Audio Coding 3
Duration : 1h 0mn
Bit rate mode : Constant
Bit rate : 384 Kbps
Channel(s) : 6 channels
Channel positions : Front: L C R, Surround: L R, LFE
Sampling rate : 48.0 KHz
Stream size : 165 MiB (3%)

Text
ID : 224 (0xE0)-608-1
Format : EIA-608
Muxing mode : MPEG Video / EIA-708
Muxing mode, more info : Muxed in Video #1
Stream size : 0.00 Byte (0%)


----------



## moyekj

abnersnell, check my edit above. All you need to add is *-level 41* to the existing ff_tivo_hd profile for it to work.


----------



## nickhaas33

I just want to say THANKS to Moyekj for this program.
This program works great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stujac

I'll second that. I transferred a bunch of stuff last night using the h version and everything went fine. Shows, clips, etc.


----------



## moyekj

abnersnell, I experimented some more with a 1 min clip from Heroes and found that simplifying the profile and increasing the bit rate to 7000k resulted in good quality result while still reducing the file size quite considerably. Here's my latest profile:


Code:


FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -acodec copy -vcodec libx264 -level 41 -b 7000k -refs 3 -bf 3 -me_method umh -subq 9 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -g 24 -f mp4 OUTPUT


----------



## moyekj

After some more tweaking I finally settled on this. The quality difference between source mpeg and resulting h.264 was virtually imperceptible, with still big file size savings:


Code:


FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -acodec copy -vcodec libx264 -flags +loop -coder ac -level 41 -b 8000k -refs 3 -bf 3 -me_method umh -subq 9 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -qscale 1 -sameq -g 24 -f mp4 OUTPUT

I have checked in above in SVN as the encoding profile for next release for ff_tivo_hd. I have same profile for ff_tivo_sd but with 3000k bit rate.


----------



## txporter

moyekj said:


> Not really. VideoRedo Plus is just fine. I upgraded to TVSuite 4 because of ability to edit H.264 videos and secondary ability to encode to H.264 & VC-1. There are still things missing which I am waiting for in TVSuite 4 such as AC3 support in mp4 container. VideoRedo Plus is still fine for QS Fix, mpeg2 editing, etc. so there is really no reason to upgrade to TVSuite 4 for those capabilities.


Just out of curiosity, how are the VC-1 encodes? From past experience, VC-1 takes quite a bit longer than MPEG2 or H.264 encoding. Is that the case with VRDv4 as well? Interested to hear about it if you have messed around with it at all.


----------



## moyekj

txporter said:


> Just out of curiosity, how are the VC-1 encodes? From past experience, VC-1 takes quite a bit longer than MPEG2 or H.264 encoding. Is that the case with VRDv4 as well? Interested to hear about it if you have messed around with it at all.


 Haven't played with it much, just on some short clips. But for example on a 5 minute clip with profiles setup for a fixed output resolution and bit rate the H.264 encode was almost 3x faster. Resulting file size for VC-1 was about 15% smaller however. So certainly compared to H.264 VC-1 encoding is slow. One nice thing is that VC-1 encodes out of VRD TVS4 are TiVo Series 3 compatible.
Also a note that H.264 encodes out of TVS4 automatically place the "moov" atom at the front of the file which automatically make them TiVo Series 3 compatible without having to run qt-faststart on them (or have pyTivo and/or streambaby take care of doing that for you).
Main shortcoming right now is no AC3 audio in MP4 container, but that capability is expected to roll out in an unspecified future update and presumably before the full blown release of TVS4 (right now they are still in pre-release mode and not providing direct links on their web site to TVS4).


----------



## sender_name

I am confused by the VideoReDo page...it seems that it was recently updated to a newer version, but the versions for sale on the download page are still 

Download Info:
Version: 2.5.6-512
Last Update: June 17, 2007


for videoredo plus...


----------



## moyekj

sender_name said:


> I am confused by the VideoReDo page...it seems that it was recently updated to a newer version, but the versions for sale on the download page are still
> 
> Download Info:
> Version: 2.5.6-512
> Last Update: June 17, 2007
> 
> for videoredo plus...


 If you want latest TVSuite 4 version with H.264 support, see here.
If you are just looking for latest version of VideoRedo Plus see here.


----------



## sender_name

cool, thanks for the link...dropped the cash today...one of the most 'worth it' programs i have come across in while that didn't have a red,green,yellow,blue squares logo


----------



## Icarus

ok, never mind, I think I solved my problem.

I had an extra box checked on the videoreview config pane.

I would think that if "Bring up VRD GUI to make manual cuts" box is checked and the proper file doesn't get generated in that step, maybe it could stop instead of blindly trying to move on and possibly deleting all the input files.

-David


----------



## moyekj

Icarus said:


> ok, never mind, I think I solved my problem.
> 
> I had an extra box checked on the videoreview config pane.
> 
> I would think that if "Bring up VRD GUI to make manual cuts" box is checked and the proper file doesn't get generated in that step, maybe it could stop instead of blindly trying to move on and possibly deleting all the input files.
> 
> -David


 I've added a check for next release to look for expected output file: "file (02).mpg" for vrdreview task if that option is enabled and mark job as failed if it doesn't find it. If job is marked as failed then it won't look to remove file.mpg if option to remove mpeg file after Ad Cut is enabled.


----------



## Icarus

Thanks, Moyekj. The new version with the tvs4 changes is great.

-David


----------



## abnersnell

moyekj said:


> After some more tweaking I finally settled on this. The quality difference between source mpeg and resulting h.264 was virtually imperceptible, with still big file size savings:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -acodec copy -vcodec libx264 -flags +loop -coder ac -level 41 -b 8000k -refs 3 -bf 3 -me_method umh -subq 9 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -qscale 1 -sameq -g 24 -f mp4 OUTPUT
> 
> I have checked in above in SVN as the encoding profile for next release for ff_tivo_hd. I have same profile for ff_tivo_sd but with 3000k bit rate.


Thanks Moyekj! I also have done several tests with the following CRF profile with -level 41 included to keep the StreamBaby native compatibility. The result could quite possibly be the Holy Grail of quality/size. 41 minute episodes are approx 550mb and 21 minute episodes are approx 200mb. They look fantastic on a 47inch LCD. One catch - I had to use the ffmpeg version included with the recent release of WinFF 1.2. It must include something that the KMTTG version doesn't to support these flags. I would be interested to hear others opinions on the quality of the output. Changing -crf from 35.0 to 25.0 to 15.0 will increase quality but will also increase file size and -acodec copy can also be used to keep the original AC3.



Code:


FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -f mp4 -crf 35.0 -level 41 -vcodec libx264 -acodec libfaac -ar 48000 -ab 192kb -coder 1 -flags +loop -cmp +chroma -partitions +parti4x4+partp8x8+partb8x8 -me_method hex -subq 6 -me_range 16 -g 250 -keyint_min 25 -sc_threshold 40 -i_qfactor 0.71 -b_strategy 1 -threads CPU_CORES OUTPUT


----------



## moyekj

abnersnell said:


> Thanks Moyekj! I also have done several tests with the following CRF profile with -level 41 included to keep the StreamBaby native compatibility. The result could quite possibly be the Holy Grail of quality/size. 41 minute episodes are approx 550mb and 21 minute episodes are approx 200mb. They look fantastic on a 47inch LCD. One catch - I had to use the ffmpeg version included with the recent release of WinFF 1.2. It must include something that the KMTTG version doesn't to support these flags. I would be interested to hear others opinions on the quality of the output. Changing -crf from 35.0 to 25.0 to 15.0 will increase quality but will also increase file size and -acodec copy can also be used to keep the original AC3.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -f mp4 -crf 35.0 -level 41 -vcodec libx264 -acodec libfaac -ar 48000 -ab 192kb -coder 1 -flags +loop -cmp +chroma -partitions +parti4x4+partp8x8+partb8x8 -me_method hex -subq 6 -me_range 16 -g 250 -keyint_min 25 -sc_threshold 40 -i_qfactor 0.71 -b_strategy 1 -threads CPU_CORES OUTPUT


For kmttg v0p7h when you install in a fresh folder it will download very recent version of ffmpeg that mostly works with the above, except a couple of changes: change libfaac to aac and add the following flags: -qmin 10 -qmax 50. i.e.


Code:


FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -f mp4 -crf 35.0 -level 41 -vcodec libx264 -acodec aac -ar 48000 -ab 192kb -coder 1 -flags +loop -cmp +chroma -partitions +parti4x4+partp8x8+partb8x8 -me_method hex -subq 6 -me_range 16 -g 250 -keyint_min 25 -sc_threshold 40 -i_qfactor 0.71 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -b_strategy 1 -threads CPU_CORES OUTPUT

However, if your source is mpeg with AC3 audio and your target is streambaby playback you shouldn't transcode audio to AAC. Change back to simply copy audio to preserve multi-channel AC3. TiVo can only properly handle 2 channel AAC playback so you are better off leaving audio as AC3. i.e.


Code:


FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -f mp4 -crf 35.0 -level 41 -vcodec libx264 -acodec copy -coder 1 -flags +loop -cmp +chroma -partitions +parti4x4+partp8x8+partb8x8 -me_method hex -subq 6 -me_range 16 -g 250 -keyint_min 25 -sc_threshold 40 -i_qfactor 0.71 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -b_strategy 1 -threads CPU_CORES OUTPUT


----------



## bkdtv

moyeki,

Considered *remux* capability? VideoRedo will save MPEG-2 files as mpg, m2ts, or dvr-ms. It will also save H.264 files as mp4, ts, or m2ts. It would be nice to have the choice in kmttg, since some formats work better with certain devices (ex: m2ts for PS3 and some Blu-ray players).

For those without VideoRedo, you could add TS and M2TS muxing options with tsMuxer. The tsMuxer site has command line versions available for Windows, OSX, and Linux. The free tsMuxer GUI utility from the same site also shows the appropriate command line parameters for each muxing option in its console window, so you don't have to figure those out yourself.

I think remux options might make the most sense with a second list control. I don't think you'd need a separate checkbox for remux; you could place "<mux format" or "Save as <mux format>" to the left of Encoding profile, with MPG as the default, and TS and M2TS as options; muxing would only be set if the user selected something other than the default. Further options (or lack thereof) might depend on whether encode is selected; if the user selects ff_zune encode profile, then you might list MP4 in the "Save as <mux format>" control and gray out the other options.

To expand the use of tsMuxer, you could add Blu-ray and AVCHD authoring options to the FILES tab (or create a new AUTHOR tab), using the appropriate command line parameters copied from tsMuxerGUI. To automate AVCHD and Blu-ray disk authoring on Windows, you could integrate with ImgBurn. ImgBurn accepts command line parameters to set the appropriate UDF 2.5 format and burn Blu-ray and AVCHD folders (or create an ISO); this capability is well-documented in the program's readme.txt.


----------



## moyekj

Yes I can add the other types of VRD profiles too easily enough - personally I don't have much use for them but I could see where others might want them.

The "encode" task is actually wide open to run pretty much whatever script or program you want and could certainly be used for tasks like the ones you describe. The "custom" task could also be used for perhaps another/different task. It's really pretty wide open what one can do. I stopped burning video (or pretty much anything else) to hard media quite a while back as I don't really see it as necessary anymore what with the abundance of hard drive and flash capacity and many options for portability and/or streaming. So I wonder if burning to hard media is something that is still popular?


----------



## smileyscout

Code:


FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -f mp4 -crf 35.0 -level 41 -vcodec libx264 -acodec copy -coder 1 -flags +loop -cmp +chroma -partitions +parti4x4+partp8x8+partb8x8 -me_method hex -subq 6 -me_range 16 -g 250 -keyint_min 25 -sc_threshold 40 -i_qfactor 0.71 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -b_strategy 1 -threads CPU_CORES OUTPUT

This profile came up with some pretty amazing results. I used it on a 3.55 gb 720p episode of House and the output was 291 mb. For the size it really looked good. However there was a wee bit too much macro-blocking and distortion around objects moving in the frame for my taste.

I'm quite inexperienced with configuring proper encoding profiles. Which arguments would I change to get the file size to about 600 mb and would that be enough extra space to improve quality significantly?

If anyone has a space efficient profile for SD I would be interested. I encoded a 528 x 480 1.1 GB SD show from EWTN with two different profiles. The ff_ipod_high_res profile resulted in a 700 mb file. I know h.264 can do better then xvid I just don't know what arguments to set without destroying the audio sync or doing something unholy to the video stream.

Any help you guys can provide would be much appreciated.


----------



## moyekj

smileyscout, try the one I posted at end of last page for HD that I plan to release as ff_tivo_hd in next release. It produced very good results for me from 1080i sources and with good file size savings:


Code:


FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -acodec copy -vcodec libx264 -flags +loop -coder ac -level 41 -b 8000k -refs 3 -bf 3 -me_method umh -subq 9 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -qscale 1 -sameq -g 24 -f mp4 OUTPUT

For SD encodes simply change to "-b 3000k".


----------



## bkdtv

moyekj said:


> smileyscout, try the one I posted at end of last page for HD that I plan to release as ff_tivo_hd in next release. It produced very good results for me from 1080i sources and with good file size savings:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -acodec copy -vcodec libx264 -flags +loop -coder ac -level 41 -b 8000k -refs 3 -bf 3 -me_method umh -subq 9 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -qscale 1 -sameq -g 24 -f mp4 OUTPUT
> 
> For SD encodes simply change to "-b 3000k".


If you are updating the ffmpeg profiles, you may want to set the BT709 flag on HD encodes. A number of different Sigma-based media players (WDLive, Popcorn Hour, et) assume BT601 on HD content if no BT709 flag is set, which throws off color reproduction (example).

With x264, one can set BT709 as follows:

--colorprim bt709 --transfer bt709 --colormatrix bt709

I'm not sure which of those ffmpeg supports.


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv said:


> If you are updating the ffmpeg profiles, you may want to set the BT709 flag on HD encodes. A number of different Sigma-based media players (WDLive, Popcorn Hour, et) assume BT601 on HD content if no BT709 flag is set, which throws off color reproduction (example).
> 
> With x264, one can set BT709 as follows:
> 
> --colorprim bt709 --transfer bt709 --colormatrix bt709
> 
> I'm not sure which of those ffmpeg supports.


I didn't see any of those options available in ffmpeg, and this mapping page doesn't show any either:
http://sites.google.com/site/linuxencoding/x264-ffmpeg-mapping


----------



## sender_name

Alright...I just started using v0p7h and now every time i try to convert a mpg (saved .TiVo from videoredo) using handbrake hb_television it goes for about 30 seconds and then i get

"HandBrakeCLI.exe has stopped working"


it crashes...what do i need to do to fix this... v0p7h worked ok...


----------



## bkdtv

moyekj said:


> I didn't see any of those options available in ffmpeg, and this mapping page doesn't show any either:
> http://sites.google.com/site/linuxencoding/x264-ffmpeg-mapping


I just googled, and a Feb 4 post suggests that the "'-colorspace 4" option was added to set bt.709 in the latest trunk. Sounds like you'll have to wait on that.

HandbrakeCLI apparently supports color-matrix, though that setting may be redundant if set by resolution as indicated.



Code:


    -M  --color-matrix      Set the color space signaled by the output
          <601 or 709>      (Bt.601 is mostly for SD content, Bt.709 for HD,
                             default: set by resolution)


----------



## moyekj

sender_name said:


> Alright...I just started using v0p7h and now every time i try to convert a mpg (saved .TiVo from videoredo) using handbrake hb_television it goes for about 30 seconds and then i get
> 
> "HandBrakeCLI.exe has stopped working"
> 
> it crashes...what do i need to do to fix this... v0p7h worked ok...


 Try the older HandBrake executable from here. I just tried a few short clips (1080i, 720p & 480i) with hb_television profile and newer handbrake and didn't have any problems.


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv said:


> I just googled, and a Feb 4 post suggests that the "'-colorspace 4" option was added to set bt.709 in the latest trunk. Sounds like you'll have to wait on that.


 I just tried and -colorspace 4 is an accepted option by the newer ffmpeg released with kmttg, but not sure how to know if it does anything related to bt.709.

For Handbrake after encoding an HD video Mediainfo does show BT.709 is set:


Code:


Color primaries                  : BT.709-5, BT.1361, IEC 61966-2-4, SMPTE RP177
Transfer characteristics         : BT.709-5, BT.1361
Matrix coefficients              : BT.709-5, BT.1361, IEC 61966-2-4 709, SMPTE RP177

ffmpeg shows nothing of the short so I assume "-colorspace 4" does not set those options with current version.


----------



## sender_name

moyekj said:


> Try the older HandBrake executable from here. I just tried a few short clips (1080i, 720p & 480i) with hb_television profile and newer handbrake and didn't have any problems.


Ok..well that link didn't actually include the hb_television.enc
so i grabbed it from version g and overwrote the h version with it...still had the problem. So then i ran quickstream fix and that seemed to solve the problem i think..thanks


----------



## moyekj

sender_name said:


> Ok..well that link didn't actually include the hb_television.enc
> so i grabbed it from version g and overwrote the h version with it...still had the problem. So then i ran quickstream fix and that seemed to solve the problem i think..thanks


 If you have VideoRedo then QS Fix should be a permanent fixture in your task set - it is indispensable. Don't do any further processing until you have run video through QS Fix is my advice.


----------



## scop

moyekj said:


> v0p7h version is now released. Please see release notes for details:


Hi, thanks so much for this program. I noticed that the srvany folder is not in the updated Win32 tools package, is that deprecated or should I copy it over from my old install?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## moyekj

scop said:


> Hi, thanks so much for this program. I noticed that the srvany folder is not in the updated Win32 tools package, is that deprecated or should I copy it over from my old install?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 It is no longer used. That was in place previously for the old/deprecated Perl based implementation but is no longer used anymore.


----------



## bkdtv

moyekj said:


> If you have VideoRedo then QS Fix should be a permanent fixture in your task set - it is indispensable. Don't do any further processing until you have run video through QS Fix is my advice.


For the next release, you could remove VRD QS fix as a JOB option. You could leave it enabled by default, but allow the user to disable it on a global basis under the VideoRedo settings tab.

I just don't see any scenario where a user with VideoRedo would want to disable this feature (assuming they know what they are doing) on a per program basis.

_Edit: Another possibility is that you remove VRD QS fix as a JOB option by default, but show it if the user deselects the option for "Always use Quickstream fix" (default is checked) on the VideoRedo settings tab._


----------



## bkdtv

With the same basic idea as above, you might consider [completely] hiding the JOB for "captions" unless the path for "t2extract (captions)" is specified. You might also do the same for the custom JOB.


----------



## moyekj

bkdtv said:


> For the next release, you could remove VRD QS fix as a JOB option. You could leave it enabled by default, but allow the user to disable it on a global basis under the VideoRedo settings tab.
> 
> I just don't see any scenario where a user with VideoRedo would want to disable this feature (assuming they know what they are doing) on a per program basis.
> 
> _Edit: Another possibility is that you remove VRD QS fix as a JOB option by default, but show it if the user deselects the option for "Always use Quickstream fix" (default is checked) on the VideoRedo settings tab._


 I still like to have flexibility. For example in FILES mode if you start from a TiVo or mpg file that already went through QS Fix previously then there is no need to run it again and the user can consciously make that decision. If it was a global setting then it would be a pain to go change the setting to skip that step for individual files - easier just to toggle the task on/off from main GUI.
Another example is if user starts from FILES mode and selects a file that VRD QS Fix may not be able to process. (By default FILES mode has TiVo and mpg file filters but one can switch to '*' filter and start from any type of video file one desires perhaps to do an encode).


----------



## scop

moyekj said:


> It is no longer used. That was in place previously for the old/deprecated Perl based implementation but is no longer used anymore.


Thanks, it was still in the win tools package v0p5m before the last release so I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## abnersnell

Once I started to play around with the Auto Transfer service, running VideRedo as Admin, turning off UAC, I started to get the following message in either manual or auto runs. I re-enable UAC, still get this problem. I double-checked my MAK and the download step seems to work, I end up with a .tivo file. I have also restarted the Tivo. Any ideas?



Code:


>> Getting Now Playing List from TIVOHD ...
C:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Abner\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie758016583445182633.tmp --url https://192.168.1.3/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Users\Abner\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL7361577631969073013.tmp 
NPL job completed: 00:00:01
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=TIVOHD
16 SHOWS, 40 GB USED
'Dora the Explorer' 3 SHOWS, 1 GB USED

Dora the Explorer - Big River
Recorded Mon 02/08/2010 11:30 AM on 46=NIK, Duration = 30 mins
Boots loses one of his boots in the river. 
>> DOWNLOADING C:\kmttg\work\Dora the Explorer\Big River.TiVo ...
C:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Abner\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie6265728647074643292.tmp --url http://192.168.1.3:80/download/Dora&#37;20the%20Explorer.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=2504939 --output "C:\kmttg\work\Dora the Explorer\Big River.TiVo" 
C:\kmttg\work\Dora the Explorer\Big River.TiVo: size=357.78 MB elapsed=00:06:04 (8.25 Mbps)
---DONE--- job=download output=C:\kmttg\work\Dora the Explorer\Big River.TiVo
>> DECRYPTING C:\kmttg\work\Dora the Explorer\Big River.TiVo ...
C:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "C:\kmttg\work\Dora the Explorer\Big River.mpg" "C:\kmttg\work\Dora the Explorer\Big River.TiVo" 
tivodecode failed (exit code: 10 ) - check command: C:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "C:\kmttg\work\Dora the Explorer\Big River.mpg" "C:\kmttg\work\Dora the Explorer\Big River.TiVo" 
processing frame: No error
Encryption by QUALCOMM ;)
Invalid MAK -- aborting


----------



## moyekj

Obviously tivodecode is failing for some reason. That looks like kind of error tivodecode spits out for incomplete TiVo files. Is the Dora TiVo file complete? The total downloaded file size reported was 357MB. How about other shows, do they download & decrypt OK?

If you have at least a partial TiVo Desktop installation with TiVoDirectShowFilter then you should be able to play the TiVo file to check it. Also you could enable *Decrypt using VideoRedo instead of tivodecode* option to use VideoRedo and TiVoDirectShowFilter to decrypt instead of tivodecode to see if that works.


----------



## jbernardis

moyekj said:


> ... Also you could enable *Decrypt using VideoRedo instead of tivodecode* option to use VideoRedo and TiVoDirectShowFilter to decrypt instead of tivodecode to see if that works ...


Be aware that VideoRedo will not decrypt unless Tivo Desktop is installed. Once I made the full committment to use pytivo and kmttg exclusively, I uninstalled TD as fast as I could. After that, VideoRedo started giving me error messages about the MAK not being correct. I contacted the VRD folks and they confirmed this.

Still not enough of a reason to reinstall TD.


----------



## moyekj

jbernardis said:


> Be aware that VideoRedo will not decrypt unless Tivo Desktop is installed. Once I made the full committment to use pytivo and kmttg exclusively, I uninstalled TD as fast as I could. After that, VideoRedo started giving me error messages about the MAK not being correct. I contacted the VRD folks and they confirmed this.
> 
> Still not enough of a reason to reinstall TD.


 Yes, but once you have TD installed then when you uninstall it gives you an option to keep a partial installation that is enough to preserve the TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll and the MAK setting in the registry so that you can play back and/or decrypt TiVo files using the DirectShowFilter (what VRD does). This is my current setup - I don't like the TD monster installed and running either, but a partial install is fine. The nice thing about that setup too is you can then have kmttg combine VRD QS Fix & decrypt into a single step.


----------



## jbernardis

I didn't realize that - maybe it's worth an install/partial uninstall just to get this functionality back. Let me give it a try.

Thanks


----------



## tallott

Why do I get the following when attempting to push a file? I am running 7h on XP Pro SP3.

java.lang.NullPointerException
at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobMonitor.videoFilesToProcess(jobMonitor.java:1007)
at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobMonitor.LaunchJobs(jobMonitor.java:932)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.tivoTab.startCB(tivoTab.java:296)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui$2.actionPerformed(gui.java:193)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.AWTEventMulticaster.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## JZ1276

can you tell me how I can use this program to get an avi file (divx or xvid) as the final result? Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

tallott said:


> Why do I get the following when attempting to push a file? I am running 7h on XP Pro SP3.
> 
> java.lang.NullPointerException
> at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobMonitor.videoFilesToProcess(jobMonitor.java:1007)
> ...


 Looks like a bug when config pyTivo tab *Files to push* is set to *all* and you try to push from FILES mode. I will fix that for next release. In meantime if you set *Files to push* to *last* then it works. Thanks for reporting it.


----------



## moyekj

JZ1276 said:


> can you tell me how I can use this program to get an avi file (divx or xvid) as the final result? Thanks.


Need more details. Do you want a specific output resolution or same as source? Are you targeting a particular device for playback or just want a high quality result? Currently kmttg only has 2 profiles that output avi but they are targeting the Creative Zen device and output 320x240 resolution: ff_zen & me_zen.


----------



## spocko

moyekj said:


> The nice thing about that setup too is you can then have kmttg combine VRD QS Fix & decrypt into a single step.


That is good justification for having at least a partial install of TD. Another alternative to the partial it is to keep it fully installed but shutdown the background services. This allows you to actually run TD if you want to, but you can prevent it from wasting resources when you are not using it. See this thread for info on how to manually start/stop the TD background services.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=436792


----------



## dsloth

I have been using kmttg for some time, but I used it with TVAP because I liked the way TVAP handled VDR. But now that kmttg utilizes PyTivo push I am trying to switch to just kmttg to automate transfers between my TivoHD and my series 2. I am having problems getting kmttg to run qsfix. It will auto download the program, but then the tivo file won't open and I get an error message saying mpeg stream failed, tivo file open failed check MAK. My log shows 
2010_02_11_15:07:19 >> CREATING N:\Recordings\My TiVo\Edits\Damages 303 Flights at 1108 (Rec 02_10_2010)_cut.mpg.txt ...
2010_02_11_15:07:19 "C:\Program Files\kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\cookie5212321791632155221.tmp --url https://xxx.xxx.0.xxx:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=2701864 --output C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\meta4101146749004891428.tmp 
2010_02_11_15:07:21 NOTE: metadata job completed: 00:00:02
2010_02_11_15:07:21 ---DONE--- job=metadata output=N:\Recordings\My TiVo\Edits\Damages 303 Flights at 1108 (Rec 02_10_2010)_cut.mpg.txt
2010_02_11_15:07:23 >> DOWNLOADING N:\Recordings\My TiVo\Kmttg Transfers\Damages 303 Flights at 1108 (Rec 02_10_2010).TiVo ...
2010_02_11_15:07:23 "C:\Program Files\kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\cookie8929206899353984372.tmp --url http://xxx.xxx.0.xxx:80/download/Damages.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=2701864 --output "N:\Recordings\My TiVo\Kmttg Transfers\Damages 303 Flights at 1108 (Rec 02_10_2010).TiVo" 
2010_02_11_16:14:26 NOTE: N:\Recordings\My TiVo\Kmttg Transfers\Damages 303 Flights at 1108 (Rec 02_10_2010).TiVo: size=1112.73 MB elapsed=01:07:02 (2.32 Mbps)
2010_02_11_16:14:26 ---DONE--- job=download output=N:\Recordings\My TiVo\Kmttg Transfers\Damages 303 Flights at 1108 (Rec 02_10_2010).TiVo
2010_02_11_16:14:28 NOTE: VideoRedo video dimensions filter is enabled
2010_02_11_16:14:30 NOTE: VideoRedo video dimensions filter set to: x=480, y=480
2010_02_11_16:14:30 >> Running qsfix on N:\Recordings\My TiVo\Kmttg Transfers\Damages 303 Flights at 1108 (Rec 02_10_2010).TiVo ...
2010_02_11_16:14:30 C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\VRD7613488763633313239.vbs "N:\Recordings\My TiVo\Kmttg Transfers\Damages 303 Flights at 1108 (Rec 02_10_2010).TiVo" "N:\Recordings\My TiVo\Edits\Damages 303 Flights at 1108 (Rec 02_10_2010).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\VRDLock3735084124546195323.tmp 
2010_02_11_17:30:13 ERROR: qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\VRD7613488763633313239.vbs "N:\Recordings\My TiVo\Kmttg Transfers\Damages 303 Flights at 1108 (Rec 02_10_2010).TiVo" "N:\Recordings\My TiVo\Edits\Damages 303 Flights at 1108 (Rec 02_10_2010).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\VRDLock3735084124546195323.tmp 
2010_02_11_17:30:15 ERROR: mpeg file not found: N:\Recordings\My TiVo\Edits\Damages 303 Flights at 1108 (Rec 02_10_2010).mpg
2010_02_11_17:30:17 ERROR: vprj file not found: N:\Recordings\My TiVo\Edits\Damages 303 Flights at 1108 (Rec 02_10_2010).VPrj
2010_02_11_17:30:17 ERROR: mpeg file not found: N:\Recordings\My TiVo\Edits\Damages 303 Flights at 1108 (Rec 02_10_2010).mpg

I've run VideoReDo tv suite 4 prior to trying this. It runs in batch mode. I also could run kmttg in gui and it worked, that is I can choose a show in GUI and it processed all the way through push (though i haven't tried that again since I reinstalled kmttg and VDRTV4). It's in only in auto that fails.
I am on Windows XP S3, VideoRedo TV Suite4(595 build), TD 2.8 and kmttg v0p7h


----------



## moyekj

dsloth said:


> I get an error message saying mpeg stream failed, tivo file open failed check MAK


That is the key to the problem: for some reason VRD cannot open the TiVo file, at least while running in service mode.

Are you able to start VRDTVS4 and open the following TiVo file and run qsfix on it via the GUI?
N:\Recordings\My TiVo\Kmttg Transfers\Damages 303 Flights at 1108 (Rec 02_10_2010).TiVo

If opening via GUI works then my guess is that it's a permission problem of some sort related to service mode. As detailed in the VideoRedo_configuration Wiki make sure to setup the kmttg service to run using same account you are using when running VRD GUI.


----------



## dsloth

moyekj,
thanks for developing this program. I can qsfix this file in in VDR TV4 with no problems. Kmttg service is set to automatic at startup and log on as local system account with interaction with desktop enabled. I'm on Windows XP. I'll try switch log on to a specific account.


----------



## dsloth

That worked Thanks


----------



## moyekj

dsloth said:


> That worked Thanks


 Great. I've updated the Wiki page to state the need to configure kmttg service to run with local account regardless if you see error messages or not.


----------



## JZ1276

moyekj said:


> Need more details. Do you want a specific output resolution or same as source? Are you targeting a particular device for playback or just want a high quality result? Currently kmttg only has 2 profiles that output avi but they are targeting the Creative Zen device and output 320x240 resolution: ff_zen & me_zen.


Not targeting a particular device. For a one hour TV show it would good to have an output file of 350mb (for a half hour 175 mb) and a res of 624x352.


----------



## moyekj

JZ1276 said:


> Not targeting a particular device. For a one hour TV show it would good to have an output file of 350mb (for a half hour 175 mb) and a res of 624x352.


Create a text file called something like (all lower case, no spaces) *ff_custom_avi.enc* with following contents:


Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
Custom avi: avi container, 624x352 xvid video, mp3 audio

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -vcodec libxvid -acodec libmp3lame -b 1600k -ac 2 -s 624x352 -f avi OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
avi

Put the file in the kmttg "encode" folder. It will then show up as ff_custom_avi in encoding profile list.
You'll probably want to adjust the video bit rate (-b 1600k) up for better quality and bigger file size or down for less quality and smaller file size.


----------



## JZ1276

moyekj said:


> Create a text file called something like (all lower case, no spaces) *ff_custom_avi.enc* with following contents:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # Description (single line, keep short)
> <description>
> Custom avi: avi container, 624x352 xvid video, mp3 audio
> 
> # Encode command or script (single line)
> # Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
> <command>
> FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -vcodec libxvid -acodec libmp3lame -b 1600k -ac 2 -s 624x352 -f avi OUTPUT
> 
> # Encoded output file extension
> <extension>
> avi
> 
> Put the file in the kmttg "encode" folder. It will then show up as ff_custom_avi in encoding profile list.
> You'll probably want to adjust the video bit rate (-b 1600k) up for better quality and bigger file size or down for less quality and smaller file size.


thanks, I'm going to try that. What should I add to get 128 kbps mp3?


----------



## moyekj

JZ1276 said:


> thanks, I'm going to try that. What should I add to get 128 kbps mp3?


 Add *-ab 128k*.


----------



## JZ1276

thanks. can i place it anywhere? will it be 48 khz?


----------



## moyekj

JZ1276 said:


> thanks. can i place it anywhere? will it be 48 khz?


 Just about. If you want to hard code a particular audio rate then add *-ar 48000*. i.e. With the additional audio arguments the profile now looks like:


Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
Custom avi: avi container, 624x352 xvid video, mp3 audio

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -vcodec libxvid -acodec libmp3lame -b 1600k -ac 2 -ar 48000 -ab 128k -s 624x352 -f avi OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
avi


----------



## JZ1276

moyekj said:


> Just about. If you want to hard code a particular audio rate then add *-ar 48000*. i.e. With the additional audio arguments the profile now looks like:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # Description (single line, keep short)
> <description>
> Custom avi: avi container, 624x352 xvid video, mp3 audio
> 
> # Encode command or script (single line)
> # Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
> <command>
> FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -vcodec libxvid -acodec libmp3lame -b 1600k -ac 2 -ar 48000 -ab 128k -s 624x352 -f avi OUTPUT
> 
> # Encoded output file extension
> <extension>
> avi


Thanks. One more question. How can I get 23.967 fps?


----------



## moyekj

v0p7i version just released with some good GUI enhancements, fixes and update to show all VRD output profiles (instead of just mp4 & wmv) for those using the new VRD TVS4. See all details here:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/release_notes


----------



## tallott

moyekj said:


> Looks like a bug when config pyTivo tab *Files to push* is set to *all* and you try to push from FILES mode. I will fix that for next release. In meantime if you set *Files to push* to *last* then it works. Thanks for reporting it.


Thanks for that and thanks for a great program, Will try the Files to Push set to last.


----------



## vectorcatch

With 0.7i (and I believe it also happened with 0.7h) I am getting some weird exception text in the output window.

This appears to happen if I browse into a folder in which one of the shows is currently being downloaded from PC to TiVo (aka it has the blue dot). The error doesn't seem to cause any problems, but it happens repeatedly under thos cirmcumstances. It also happen once when I added about 25 files at once under the Files Tab.

'Heroes' 4 SHOWS, 18 GB USED (the last non error line, shows the action I took, I browsed to the Heroes directory in the TiVo view)
java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 4
at org.jdesktop.swingx.decorator.ShuttleSorter.mapTowardModel(Unknown Source)
at org.jdesktop.swingx.decorator.Filter.convertRowIndexToModel(Unknown Source)
at org.jdesktop.swingx.decorator.FilterPipeline.convertRowIndexToModel(Unknown Source)
at org.jdesktop.swingx.decorator.SelectionMapper.convertToModel(Unknown Source)
at org.jdesktop.swingx.decorator.SelectionMapper.updateFromViewSelectionChanged(Unknown Source)
at org.jdesktop.swingx.decorator.SelectionMapper$2.valueChanged(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.DefaultListSelectionModel.fireValueChanged(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.DefaultListSelectionModel.fireValueChanged(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.DefaultListSelectionModel.setValueIsAdjusting(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicTableUI$Handler.setValueIsAdjusting(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicTableUI$Handler.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.AWTEventMulticaster.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## moyekj

tallott said:


> Thanks for that and thanks for a great program, Will try the Files to Push set to last.


Note that this issue was fixed in latest v0p7i release.


----------



## moyekj

vectorcatch said:


> With 0.7i (and I believe it also happened with 0.7h) I am getting some weird exception text in the output window.
> 
> This appears to happen if I browse into a folder in which one of the shows is currently being downloaded from PC to TiVo (aka it has the blue dot). The error doesn't seem to cause any problems, but it happens repeatedly under thos cirmcumstances. It also happen once when I added about 25 files at once under the Files Tab.
> 
> 'Heroes' 4 SHOWS, 18 GB USED (the last non error line, shows the action I took, I browsed to the Heroes directory in the TiVo view)
> java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 4
> at org.jdesktop.swingx.decorator.ShuttleSorter.mapTowardModel(Unknown Source)...


 I've seen this before too. Since there are no source code line #s given in the stack trace it's not an issue triggered directly from kmttg but probably some Java bug related to swing decorator. I have not seen any ill side effects due to this so other than an occasional annoyance it doesn't seem to break anything.


----------



## tallott

moyekj said:


> Note that this issue was fixed in latest v0p7i release.


Thanks moyekj I Downloaded 7i and got the following:

>> Pushing \\Snapper\adobe\Capture\Untitled Clip 07.avi to Lounge
http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?C...+Videos&File=/Untitled+Clip+07.avi&tsn=Lounge
Received unexpected response for: http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?C...+Videos&File=/Untitled+Clip+07.avi&tsn=Lounge
Not Found

Good news is that the file is appearing in the NPL and I can play it once the download is complete but the message is not what I expected.


----------



## dsloth

I get the same message when pushing files since updating to 7i and wmcbrine latest pyTiVo build. I see there is some discussion of this in the autopush thread.


----------



## moyekj

tallott said:


> Thanks moyekj I Downloaded 7i and got the following:
> 
> >> Pushing \\Snapper\adobe\Capture\Untitled Clip 07.avi to Lounge
> http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?C...+Videos&File=/Untitled+Clip+07.avi&tsn=Lounge
> Received unexpected response for: http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?C...+Videos&File=/Untitled+Clip+07.avi&tsn=Lounge
> Not Found
> 
> Good news is that the file is appearing in the NPL and I can play it once the download is complete but the message is not what I expected.


 Yes, that is a different issue due to a change in pyTivo. If you update your pyTivo to the latest wmcbrine git version from here then that issue is fixed (wmcbrine put in a fix for that issue yesterday).


----------



## sucxess

Sorry for asking a possibly obvious question: Does kmttg have an option to automatically delete files that had been auto-downloaded after they are deleted on Tivo?


----------



## tallott

moyekj said:


> Yes, that is a different issue due to a change in pyTivo. If you update your pyTivo to the latest wmcbrine git version from here then that issue is fixed (wmcbrine put in a fix for that issue yesterday).


Thanks moyekj and wmcbrine

I now have a wonderful setup thanks to you guys. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bkdtv

Does anyone recall the usable space (as reported by kmttg in *GB*) for...


 a TivoHD; (21 HD hours)

 a TivoHD XL (157 HD hours)

 a TivoHD upgraded with a 1TB drive (157 HD hours), if different from above; *915GB*

 a TivoHD with a 500GB My DVR Expander (93 HD hours);

 a TivoHD with a 1TB My DVR Expander (165 HD hours); and

 a TivoHD XL with a 1TB My DVR Expander (300 HD hours)

Perhaps a future version of kmttg could retain/track the largest reported in-use capacity from session to session, if not pre-defined by the user. I believe TivoPlaylist does that.

_Edit: To clarify, I'm not looking for the number of hours reported on the TiVo's System Information screen. I'm looking for the number of Gigabytes reported by kmttg for each configuration when all disk space is used._


----------



## cburbs

stock tivo HD -Saves up to 20 hours of HDTV (180 hours of SD) at least this is what the Tivo site says.


----------



## Icarus

7. S3 with custom (ST3750840SCE.ACD) 750GB esata expansion - 143 HD hours, 617.3 (stock internal drive + original S3 esata expansion)

_not sure why kmttg reported 640.6 earlier_


----------



## keenanSR

3. a TivoHD upgraded with a 1TB drive (157 HD hours) - 915GBs

Same for Series 3 with 1TB internal upgrade.


----------



## orangeboy

bkdtv said:


> _Edit: To clarify, I'm not looking for the number of hours reported on the TiVo's System Information screen. I'm looking for the number of Gigabytes reported by kmttg for each configuration when all disk space is used._


This would be hard to determine, no? Isn't the only gauge of when "all" disk space is used when Suggestions (if enabled) stop recording and the RDF has 0 programs? Knowing the size of the OS partition(s), and subtracting that from the total I think would be the best way to measure what you are after. That number could then be fed to kmttg as the "Total Disk Space" to report against (graphically or otherwise).


----------



## sw2315

I have tried using the following profiles for Ipod Touch conversions - ff_ipod_high_res, ff_ipod_low_res, hb_iphone, hb_ipod. Everything works fine, it seems, and I can even import the resulting files into Itunes and play them in Itunes and QuickTime with no problem. However, when i try to sync my Ipod Touch it gets an error saying it cannot sync these files because they cannot be played on my ipod. If I go into the Itunes menu and do a conversion using "Create an Ipod or Iphone version" from within Itunes on these files, then they will sync to my ipod. This converson from within Itunes is very slow. I want the conversion from kmttg to work and be able to sync to my ipod without using the Itunes conversion.

By the way, I tried using DVD Catalyst to convert the same files for my Ipod and it works fine. I do not have to use the internal Itunes conversion from DVD Catalyst.

I would much prefer to use kmttg for everything and not have to use DVD Catalyst.

Does anyone have any ideas what may be going on here?


----------



## moyekj

sw2315 said:


> I have tried using the following profiles for Ipod Touch conversions - ff_ipod_high_res, ff_ipod_low_res, hb_iphone, hb_ipod. Everything works fine, it seems, and I can even import the resulting files into Itunes and play them in Itunes and QuickTime with no problem. However, when i try to sync my Ipod Touch it gets an error saying it cannot sync these files because they cannot be played on my ipod. If I go into the Itunes menu and do a conversion using "Create an Ipod or Iphone version" from within Itunes on these files, then they will sync to my ipod. This converson from within Itunes is very slow. I want the conversion from kmttg to work and be able to sync to my ipod without using the Itunes conversion.
> 
> By the way, I tried using DVD Catalyst to convert the same files for my Ipod and it works fine. I do not have to use the internal Itunes conversion from DVD Catalyst.
> 
> I would much prefer to use kmttg for everything and not have to use DVD Catalyst.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas what may be going on here?


I don't have an iPod/iTouch etc. so can't test. Perhaps the following tweak though may fix the issue. Under the kmttg 'encode' folder edit the ff_ipod_high_res.enc file and change *-vcodec mpeg4* to *-vcodec libxvid* and save it. Then re-start kmttg and try using the ff_ipod_high_res profile to see if that fixes it. For quicker testing I would recommend using a 1 minute recording from your TiVo to test with. If that still doesn't work then using h.264 video codec may be next thing to try. Options for that are a little more complicated so please try the above tweak first.
P.S. Re-reading your post it's strange that the Hanbrake profiles don't work either since they are already using h.264 and all the specs seem to be correct.


----------



## chazas

I happily use KMTTG to download and convert files for my iPhone, even though much of the discussion on this thread is a bit technical for me.

I already had VideoRedo because a while back I was having problems with audio synch - at the time the other version wasn't guaranteed to work with .tivo files, so I bought TVSuite. I just upgraded to TVSuite4 because, well, it didn't cost much - maybe I should have saved my $26. Can anyone tell me the benefit of using VideoRedo to to the encoding? It seems to me to be just a slow as Handbrake on my old Thinkpad. It works fine, but I can't see any great advantage to it. What am I missing?


----------



## moyekj

chazas said:


> I happily use KMTTG to download and convert files for my iPhone, even though much of the discussion on this thread is a bit technical for me.
> 
> I already had VideoRedo because a while back I was having problems with audio synch - at the time the other version wasn't guaranteed to work with .tivo files, so I bought TVSuite. I just upgraded to TVSuite4 because, well, it didn't cost much - maybe I should have saved my $26. Can anyone tell me the benefit of using VideoRedo to to the encoding? It seems to me to be just a slow as Handbrake on my old Thinkpad. It works fine, but I can't see any great advantage to it. What am I missing?


 If you already have a working flow using kmttg then benefits may be less obvious, but in general the benefits are:
1. Single tool to decrypt TiVo files, edit out commercials and encode to other formats while preserving A/V sync. I think eventually TVS4 will add Blu Ray authoring capability as well.
2. Gives you a GUI for setting up your own custom encoding profiles albeit some of the more advanced encoding options are currently hidden/not available.
3. Gives you ability to edit mp4/H.264 files.

Having said that the h.264 encoder as part of TVS4 is still in it's infancy and there are some capabilities and options either hidden or missing so it can't do everything that some of the public domain encoders can such as x264, ffmpeg, hanbrake, etc. But as the product matures I'm sure Dan and company will be working to add a lot of the missing features & functionality so over time it will become more and more useful.
I've done a little benchmarking vs ffmpeg and don't see a huge difference in performance so I don't think that can be claimed as an advantage.

Of course the other down side is it only runs on Windows, so if you use Mac or Linux platforms then it's not really an option unless you use Wine or similar.


----------



## marissacorey

Hi, new to TivotoGo and just recently came across kmttg. I've tried using it to download and convert .tivo files to mpeg and it seems to work fine, however, when I try using Avidemux to edit the mpeg file, the video opens in Avidemux as stretched (lengthwise). I've tried using different encoding profiles but none seem to make a difference. I thought maybe it had something to do with the Avidemux program, but when I open other files in there it seems to work.

Does anyone have a suggestion?

I'm admittedly not a very technical person, so I'm sorry if I'm not making sense or if the solution is an obvious one. I also did a search but couldn't find any information. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## chazas

Using TVSuite4 to convert SD shows to the iPhone/iPod touch profile, at least for me, results some sort of de-interlacing/jaggie problem in the resulting file. Whenever something moves on screen or the scene changes, everything around the changing pixels shows lines, like I am looking up close at a large TV showing bad SD programming on pause.

Any suggestions? I suppose I should also go to the VideoRedo forms and ask.


----------



## txporter

chazas said:


> Using TVSuite4 to convert SD shows to the iPhone/iPod touch profile, at least for me, results some sort of de-interlacing/jaggie problem in the resulting file. Whenever something moves on screen or the scene changes, everything around the changing pixels shows lines, like I am looking up close at a large TV showing bad SD programming on pause.
> 
> Any suggestions? I suppose I should also go to the VideoRedo forms and ask.


It sounds like you are converting the telecined frames as well. I don't have the new TVSuite4, does it have an option to Inverse Telecine or IVTC or something like that?


----------



## chazas

txporter said:


> It sounds like you are converting the telecined frames as well. I don't have the new TVSuite4, does it have an option to Inverse Telecine or IVTC or something like that?


Don't think so, but I will check.


----------



## chazas

A reply from the VideoReDo folks in their forums:



> I don't know what's available via KMTTG but in VideoReDo there is a deinterlacing option. Setting it to Smart results in the best quality for progressive devices like iPods. By default the iPod profiles should all have this option turned on, however because you're using it via a 3rd party program I'm not sure exactly what's getting set. Can you try outputting just one file from the main VRD interface? When you're in the Save dialog click the Options button and make sure the deinterlacer setting is set to "Smart". If the output from that still looks bad please let us know.


moyekj, is this option enabled when KMTTG calls up VideoReDo?


----------



## moyekj

chazas said:


> A reply from the VideoReDo folks in their forums:
> 
> moyekj, is this option enabled when KMTTG calls up VideoReDo?


 When using a VRD profile via kmttg it's *IDENTICAL* result to doing it through VRD GUI. In VRD if you select Tools->Edit Profile List... and then highlight "iPhone / ipod Touch" and then click on "Edit" button you will see that by default Deinterlace mode is set to Smart, so presumably this will mean progressive output. Note that there is a bug in TVS4 595 where it will indicate the output file is interlaced when it's actually not (there is a thread about that in VRD forums which indicates it will be fixed in 596). If you use Mediainfo to examine the output file you will see that it is indeed progressive.


----------



## StanSimmons

Would it be possible to have kmttg, optionally, delete shows from the TiVo after processing, assuming that the TiVo has TivoWebPlus installed?

For instance, to delete a particular show using TivoWebPlus on one of my TiVo's you could use the following url


Code:


http://10.0.0.53:8080/confirm/del/[B]1242283[/B]

kmttg seems to know the show information by the same tag that TivoWebPlus does. In this case "1242283"


Code:


C:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie2695328658443330584.tmp --url http://10.0.0.53:80/download/XXI&#37;20Winter%20Olympics.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=[B]1242283[/B] --output "C:\kmttg\XXI Winter Olympics - Snowboarding, Biathlon (02_18_2010).TiVo"


----------



## moyekj

StanSimmons said:


> Would it be possible to have kmttg, optionally, delete shows from the TiVo after processing, assuming that the TiVo has TivoWebPlus installed?
> 
> For instance, to delete a particular show using TivoWebPlus on one of my TiVo's you could use the following url
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://10.0.0.53:8080/confirm/del/[B]1242283[/B]
> 
> kmttg seems to know the show information by the same tag that TivoWebPlus does. In this case "1242283"
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> C:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie2695328658443330584.tmp --url http://10.0.0.53:80/download/XXI&#37;20Winter%20Olympics.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=[B]1242283[/B] --output "C:\kmttg\XXI Winter Olympics - Snowboarding, Biathlon (02_18_2010).TiVo"


There probably is a very small minority of users with TivoWebPlus, especially with series 3 TiVos, but it could be implemented pretty easily by adding another config option. What stage would you want the web delete to happen? When .TiVo download file is removed after successful decrypt?


----------



## StanSimmons

moyekj said:


> There probably is a very small minority of users with TivoWebPlus, especially with series 3 TiVos, but it could be implemented pretty easily by adding another config option. What stage would you want the web delete to happen? When .TiVo download file is removed after successful decrypt?


My setup is fairly unique, with two TiVoHD's running TWP, but there are a LOT of Series 2 (140/240) boxes out there that can easily be setup to run TWP. I keep hoping that TiVo will upgrade the web control stuff to allow show deletion on unhacked boxes.

Yes, deletion after a successful decrypt (tivodecode or VideoReDo) would be ideal.

I'd be happy to test and or provide access to my system if needed.


----------



## moyekj

StanSimmons said:


> My setup is fairly unique, with two TiVoHD's running TWP, but there are a LOT of Series 2 (140/240) boxes out there that can easily be setup to run TWP. I keep hoping that TiVo will upgrade the web control stuff to allow show deletion on unhacked boxes.
> 
> Yes, deletion after a successful decrypt (tivodecode or VideoReDo) would be ideal.
> 
> I'd be happy to test and or provide access to my system if needed.


 OK, I have a development version ready for you to try out the implementation. Please visit here for details and feedback:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/issues/detail?id=90


----------



## miguelakiira

I'm going a bit nuts.
Videoredo starts qsfix and the process just sits there. It works when Kmttg is in GUI mode. I've reinstalled Videoredo, started as admin. I wish Kmttg gave me control of the Videoredo arguements, so that I can at least see what the issue is, since the log isn't helping. Anyone know why the Videoredo processes would hang?


----------



## miguelakiira

Nothing is being written to the appdata temp folder..


----------



## moyekj

miguelakiira said:


> I'm going a bit nuts.
> Videoredo starts qsfix and the process just sits there. It works when Kmttg is in GUI mode. I've reinstalled Videoredo, started as admin. I wish Kmttg gave me control of the Videoredo arguements, so that I can at least see what the issue is, since the log isn't helping. Anyone know why the Videoredo processes would hang?


Please read VideoRedo_configuration Wiki carefully if you have not already. You need to setup kmttg service to use same login account that you run kmttg/VideoRedo GUI with.
If you still have trouble , in latest version of kmttg there is an option in Configuration, VideoRedo tab called *Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once*. Stop the service, enable that option in GUI and then restart service and see if that solves the problem. I would highly recommend setting up kmttg to auto transfer a tiny test clip recording from your Tivo to use as a test case so you don't waste a lot of time waiting around during testing.


----------



## miguelakiira

Moyekj, does this log entry further clarify?
2010_02_19_20:56:02 ERROR: qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD1499797340199428115.vbs "K:\Video Workbench\UEFA Champions League Magazine (MSGPL_88 02_19_2010).TiVo" "F:\\UEFA Champions League Magazine (MSGPL_88 02_19_2010).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock8999704669619484971.tmp 
2010_02_19_20:56:02 ERROR: C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD1499797340199428115.vbs(48, 1) Microsoft VBScript runtime error: The remote server machine does not exist or is unavailable: 'VideoReDo.IsOutputInProgress'


----------



## miguelakiira

This problem startede when I swithed the qsfix destination location to a new external esata drive, running on a pcie card.. dunno if that would create a problem..


----------



## miguelakiira

Nope, I guess you were right. Login account fixed it. I didn't try it because system worked for so long.. whew, Moek, you da man!


----------



## miguelakiira

Just a suggestion, I may be off base, but if the login/videoredo issue comes from the need to right to the temp folder, can you set a scratch directory in the config. I use mediacoder to transcode (cuda rocks) and it is great to be able to set the path for scratch files. Thanks for all your incredible work!


----------



## StanSimmons

moyekj said:


> OK, I have a development version ready for you to try out the implementation. Please visit here for details and feedback:
> http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/issues/detail?id=90


The good news is that it issued a tivowebplus delete request, and said it succeeded... the bad news is that the delete didn't actually happen.



Code:


>> Issuing TivoWebPlus show delete request...
http://10.0.0.53:8080/confirm/del/1242251
>> Running qsfix on C:\kmttg\Burn Notice - Partners in Crime (02_18_2010).mpg ...
C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD6035823564949036442.vbs "C:\kmttg\Burn Notice - Partners in Crime (02_18_2010).mpg" "C:\kmttg\Burn Notice - Partners in Crime (02_18_2010).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock5207330512227312994.tmp 
>> TivoWebPlus delete succeeded.


----------



## moyekj

That's odd. If you use the url in a browser does it work:


Code:


http://10.0.0.53:8080/confirm/del/1242251

kmttg issues the url and then awaits a response. If it receives response "OK" from server then it assume it worked which is what looks like happened, so I can't explain why it doesn't work if the url above is indeed the only thing needed to delete a show.


----------



## marissacorey

Does anyone have any suggestions on what I can do about this? Any help at all would be great. Thanks.



marissacorey said:


> Hi, new to TivotoGo and just recently came across kmttg. I've tried using it to download and convert .tivo files to mpeg and it seems to work fine, however, when I try using Avidemux to edit the mpeg file, the video opens in Avidemux as stretched (lengthwise). I've tried using different encoding profiles but none seem to make a difference. I thought maybe it had something to do with the Avidemux program, but when I open other files in there it seems to work.
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestion?
> 
> I'm admittedly not a very technical person, so I'm sorry if I'm not making sense or if the solution is an obvious one. I also did a search but couldn't find any information. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## moyekj

marissacorey said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on what I can do about this? Any help at all would be great. Thanks.


 I know nothing about Avidemux so can't really comment. I see that it is a freely available program so will try downloading and playing with it. A couple of questions:
1. What OS are you on?
2. Are your source recordings Standard or High definition? Or is the problem there either way?

The program that converts TiVo to mpg does nothing but remove encryption, so the resulting mpg file is a valid mpg program, so it would suggest the problems lie with Avidemux. But I don't know enough about that program to comment.

EDIT: Just tried it quickly with both SD & HD source mpeg originating from TiVo and didn't see a problem with aspect ratio. Only trouble is it wasn't able to decode AC3 audio which is not a good sign...


----------



## marissacorey

Thanks so much for the reply. I'm using Win XP and I my Tivo recordings are in Standard Definition.

I've tried using other mpgs with Avidemux and they seemed to come out fine. It only seemed to be the Tivo recordings where the aspect ratio was stretched. Any information you can provide would be great. Thanks again.



moyekj said:


> I know nothing about Avidemux so can't really comment. I see that it is a freely available program so will try downloading and playing with it. A couple of questions:
> 1. What OS are you on?
> 2. Are your source recordings Standard or High definition? Or is the problem there either way?
> 
> The program that converts TiVo to mpg does nothing but remove encryption, so the resulting mpg file is a valid mpg program, so it would suggest the problems lie with Avidemux. But I don't know enough about that program to comment.


----------



## StanSimmons

moyekj said:


> That's odd. If you use the url in a browser does it work:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://10.0.0.53:8080/confirm/del/1242251
> 
> kmttg issues the url and then awaits a response. If it receives response "OK" from server then it assume it worked which is what looks like happened, so I can't explain why it doesn't work if the url above is indeed the only thing needed to delete a show.


I think to actually delete it needs to click on the confirm button, I think the relevant html code is below:



Code:


<div id="content"><FORM METHOD="POST" ACTION="/confirm" NAME=form><INPUT TYPE="hidden" NAME="u2" VALUE="bnowshowing"><INPUT TYPE="hidden" NAME="sub" VALUE="Delete"> 
<H1>Confirm Delete</H1><TABLE cellspacing=0  class='showlist'> 
<TR ALIGN=CENTER class="odd"><th nowrap>Day</th><th nowrap>Time</th><th nowrap>Date</th><th nowrap>Chan</th><th nowrap>Orig.Air</th><th nowrap>Desc</th><th nowrap><INPUT NAME='check_0' TYPE=CHECKBOX  value="Check All" title="Select/Deselect All" onClick="CheckAll('fsida', check_0.checked);" ></th></TR> 
<TR class="even"><td NOWRAP>Thu</td><td ALIGN=RIGHT NOWRAP> 9:00 pm</td><td ALIGN=RIGHT NOWRAP><p style=display:none>1266526828</p>02/18</td><td NOWRAP>USA</td><td ALIGN=RIGHT NOWRAP><em><p style=display:none>1266451200</p>02/18/10</em></td><td><A HREF="/series/493939/-1" >Burn Notice</A> <A HREF="/showing/1242251/13" >Partners in Crime</A> <small>Sam and Michael investigate a robbery at a chic fashion house; Michael and Fiona gain the trust of a Polish intelligence officer.</small></td><td NOWRAP><INPUT NAME='fsida(1242251)' TYPE=CHECKBOX   CHECKED></td></TR> 
</TABLE><INPUT TYPE="submit" NAME="submit" VALUE="Confirm_Delete"></FORM> 
<script type='text/javascript' src='/sorttable.js'></script> 
<script type='text/javascript' src='/CheckAll.js'></script></div></BODY></HTML>


----------



## moyekj

marissacorey said:


> Thanks so much for the reply. I'm using Win XP and I my Tivo recordings are in Standard Definition.
> 
> I've tried using other mpgs with Avidemux and they seemed to come out fine. It only seemed to be the Tivo recordings where the aspect ratio was stretched. Any information you can provide would be great. Thanks again.


 Once I rebooted my PC (audio driver went bad) and run Avidemux on several different shows originating from TiVo (SD & HD) they play fine in Avidemux with audio and with proper aspect ratio. There may be some special resolutions Avidemux doesn't like. You can use Mediainfo to examine properties of mpeg file. Perhaps post here the output of Mediainfo on an mpeg that looks OK vs one that does not to see if anything jumps out.


----------



## StanSimmons

StanSimmons said:


> I think to actually delete it needs to click on the confirm button, I think the relevant html code is below:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ...snip...


The latest beta worked just fine. 

Thanks for your hard work on this!


----------



## Gubbagubba

So much to try so little time. 
Can't wait to try some of these things out.


----------



## moyekj

marissacorey said:


> Thanks so much for the reply. I'm using Win XP and I my Tivo recordings are in Standard Definition.
> 
> I've tried using other mpgs with Avidemux and they seemed to come out fine. It only seemed to be the Tivo recordings where the aspect ratio was stretched. Any information you can provide would be great. Thanks again.


 I think I know what's happening. avidemux always assumes square pixel sizes, so if you try and play videos with non-square pixels they will look stretched. 
If your TiVo recordings are coming from Series 2 and they are 480x480 resolution with 4:3 aspect ratio for example, then they will look stretched. If you play them in Windows Media Player of Videolan VLC they look fine. So the issue is avidemux. I didn't see any options to change that behavior.


----------



## miguelakiira

Hi moyekj,
Multiple videoredos is working beautifully.
One thing though, Kmttg keeps qsfixing the same tivo files over and over again. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## moyekj

miguelakiira said:


> Hi moyekj,
> Multiple videoredos is working beautifully.
> One thing though, Kmttg keeps qsfixing the same tivo files over and over again. Am I doing something wrong?


 Using auto transfers? If so then it's probably because the auto.history file is not updated with those shows so kmttg is re-processing them. The history file is only updated following a successful download, so if for some reason you had failed downloads the history file is not updated. To manually add shows to history file bring up kmttg GUI, select the shows in list that you don't want kmttg to process anymore and then choose Auto Transfers->Add selected to history file.


----------



## miguelakiira

Oh that makes sense.
Autohistory was blocking a lot of transfers. I record a lot of news and shows that Kmttg sees as duplicates. I have automated the erasing of the history file, because adding ignore filters to autohistory would be a huge task. I set Kmttg to not overwrite, this is how I block kmttg from redownloading tivo files. Do you think there is a better way to accomplish what I am doing? If kmttg searched ahead of time for same name mpg's it would skip repeating a qsfix.


----------



## miguelakiira

If I copy paste ignorehistory program ids, will these downloaded tivo files loop in qsfix?


----------



## moyekj

miguelakiira said:


> If kmttg searched ahead of time for same name mpg's it would skip repeating a qsfix.


 The problem with checking for output file for qsfix is if you use tivodecode then the output mpeg file of qsfix is same as input mpeg file. Therefore for that case it doesn't make sense obviously to check for existence of output file.

However for next release I've added an additional check such that if input file to qsfix is a TiVo file and corresponding output mpeg file already exists then qsfix is not scheduled if overwrite files option is disabled.


----------



## moyekj

miguelakiira said:


> If I copy paste ignorehistory program ids, will these downloaded tivo files loop in qsfix?


 Per documentation you can add ignorehistory entries to auto.ini file:
<ignorehistory>
SH1940720000
...

So if you just copy lines out of auto.history to auto.ini file under <ignorehistory> section then that would be easy way to set a bunch of exceptions. I think perhaps you are asking if you can get away with the extra text following the program id? I'm not exactly sure, but a brief look suggests that may be OK.


----------



## miguelakiira

Thanks for the change with Tivo name check for qsfix!
My issue is that alot of non-duplicate shows have duplicate names because there is no extra text such as this SH011721360000 Street Court
blocking with no-overwrite is a life saver.
For now I have history.log erasing after 12 hours, and kmttg ignoring tivo older than 12 hours, so that should get rid of loops.


----------



## moyekj

miguelakiira said:


> Thanks for the change with Tivo name check for qsfix!
> My issue is that alot of non-duplicate shows have duplicate names because there is no extra text such as this SH011721360000 Street Court
> blocking with no-overwrite is a life saver.
> For now I have history.log erasing after 12 hours, and kmttg ignoring tivo older than 12 hours, so that should get rid of loops.


 The extra text doesn't really mean anything to kmttg. It's just to help you identify what the show is. The only thing that matters is the programId. i.e. So simply SH011721360000 without any text following is sufficient, and that's all that is needed if you add exceptions to auto.ini under <ignorehistory> keyword.

If you are having problem with duplicate file names for different shows then you should consider modifying your File Naming template to include the recorded date of the program.


----------



## Stormspace

moyekj said:


> The extra text doesn't really mean anything to kmttg. It's just to help you identify what the show is. The only thing that matters is the programId. i.e. So simply SH011721360000 without any text following is sufficient, and that's all that is needed if you add exceptions to auto.ini under <ignorehistory> keyword.
> 
> If you are having problem with duplicate file names for different shows then you should consider modifying your File Naming template to include the recorded date of the program.


Anyone else seen MS Security Essentials peg the processor when this app is running?


----------



## moyekj

VideoRedo TVSuite 4 with support for AC3 audio in MP4 container as a backdoor (output only, not input) is now available. See my message in VideoRedo 4 thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7792313#post7792313


----------



## miguelakiira

will qsfix loop for <ignorehistory> files?


----------



## moyekj

miguelakiira said:


> will qsfix loop for <ignorehistory> files?


 Don't understand the question. The meaning of programId entries under <ignorehistory> tag is that in auto transfers mode kmttg will never consider those shows as "already processed", which means if auto transfers matching matches a show with one of these programId entries then it will always try and process it. So yes, it's very possible that this will force certain shows to be processed over and over which may or may not be what you want. As you mentioned before you can use the date filtering option to prevent processing of recordings older than a certain amount of time.


----------



## miguelakiira

yes that's what I was asking, thanks


----------



## caddyroger

I am running windows 7 pro and kmttg v0p7i. I got this reading this afternoon.

java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 13
at sun.font.FontDesignMetrics.charsWidth(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.text.Utilities.getTabbedTextOffset(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.text.Utilities.getTabbedTextOffset(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.text.Utilities.getTabbedTextOffset(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.text.PlainView.viewToModel(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.text.FieldView.viewToModel(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicTextUI$RootView.viewToModel(Unknown source)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicTextUI.viewToModel(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.text.DefaultCaret.moveCaret(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.text.DefaultCaret.mouseDragged(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.AWTEventMulticaster.mouseDragged(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.AWTEventMulticaster.mouseDragged(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.processMouseMotionEvent(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseMotionEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
What could be causing this.?


----------



## StanSimmons

I had the same issue with my Vista x64 setup.

moyekj responded:


> I see that message occasionally. There are no kmttg source files and line #s in the stack trace so the problem is not coming directly from kmttg so it's likely a Java issue of some sort. I haven't seen any ill effects so far though so it's just something I've learned to ignore.


It hasn't seemed to effect my system, so I'm just gonna ignore it too.


----------



## miguelakiira

if I create dummy .mpg.qfix files to stop kmttg from looping files tagged with <ignorehistory>, will this work? or will videoredo overwrite my dummy file? it's hard for me to tell because I have so many files qued


----------



## moyekj

miguelakiira said:


> if I create dummy .mpg.qfix files to stop kmttg from looping files tagged with <ignorehistory>, will this work? or will videoredo overwrite my dummy file? it's hard for me to tell because I have so many files qued


 No that won't work. Replace your kmttg.jar with a beta version of kmttg.jar in this zip file. It contains the change I mentioned above where qsfix task will not be scheduled if input file is TiVo and you have the "Overwrite existing files" option disabled and the output mpg file already exists. Obviously stop kmttg service 1st before replacing the jar file and then restart service.


----------



## miguelakiira

great, running now, will let you know if there are any issues, it knows to look for the mpg in the mpg directory set by the config right?


----------



## CrispyCritter

moyekj said:


> No that won't work. Replace your kmttg.jar with a beta version of kmttg.jar in this zip file.


Are you sure it won't work? I've been forced to play around with something similar the past few days to stop constant transfers, and my current solution seems to work. My custom script creates the appropriately named .tivo file in the upload directory and makes it a readonly file. Future transfers of the file then fail (even though I have overwrite files still set to true, which I need). It's incredibly ugly with very ugly errors in the logs and who knows whether it will break in the future, but it does work, and I'm not sure why something similar wouldn't work at a later qsfix stage.

It seems to me that this is an example of a general problem of how to handle the auto-transfer of programs that don't have good enough metadata to accurately identify the episode for auto.history. Given your recent changes to the configure file for auto-transfer (in particular, giving series and machine dependent options), perhaps you could attack the problem directly?

You could set up a series dependent flag in configure that indicates recordings of shows (not just episodes of shows) are to be considered different. Then for those shows, auto.history could have its programId set to the current programId concatenated with the recording time. When checking potential transfers of that series, you would do the same thing.

That gets rid of the ugly ignorehistory and newer than 48 hours hack for many purposes, as well as all the extra transfers that happen because of that. (I have problems with the 48 (or whatever) hours settings in that kmttg -a is dying occasionally, or that computer is not communicating or whatever, and I often want to auto-transfer older shows.)

This solution is not optimal for my particular need - I have a series that has much generic info (no episode number, title, or description), but does have an accurate original air date that could conceivably be used. But it does seem like a solution that is clean enough to be useful for lots of folks, including me.


----------



## moyekj

CrispyCritter, so I think you are talking about programs that don't have a unique programId? i.e. Different recordings of a series all have same programId? I didn't know that was very common. I have a couple of repeating manual records that suffer from that problem but didn't know it applied to non-manual recordings as well.

In version v0p7e I tackled the problem of programs without a programId (such as pyTivo or TiVo Desktop pulls) by generating a fake id using a combination of url id & file size. So if this issue is fairly common where different recordings have same programId perhaps the best solution is to always have kmttg build its own unique id similar to what is done now for programs without one. (Auto transfers would still have to be smart and check auto.history for old style id based on programId for backwards compatibility reasons, but all new transfers would get their own kmttg generated id perhaps based on url id & recording time).

I welcome any further inputs on this important issue. Perhaps there is a better tracking system for preventing repeated downloads than a history file? I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## cweb

I have the "Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once" box checked", but still only one VideoRedo job is running at a time. Is there some thing else I need to enable? Do services need to be running? (I do get the VideoRedo initial GUI popup to momentarily appear.)


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> I have the "Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once" box checked", but still only one VideoRedo job is running at a time. Is there some thing else I need to enable? Do services need to be running? (I do get the VideoRedo initial GUI popup to momentarily appear.)


 Under Program Options tab make sure you set "active job limit" > 1 as mentioned in the tooltip for the "Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once" option.


----------



## CrispyCritter

moyekj said:


> CrispyCritter, so I think you are talking about programs that don't have a unique programId? i.e. Different recordings of a series all have same programId? I didn't know that was very common. I have a couple of repeating manual records that suffer from that problem but didn't know it applied to non-manual recordings as well.
> 
> In version v0p7e I tackled the problem of programs without a programId (such as pyTivo or TiVo Desktop pulls) by generating a fake id using a combination of url id & file size. So if this issue is fairly common where different recordings have same programId perhaps the best solution is to always have kmttg build its own unique id similar to what is done now for programs without one. (Auto transfers would still have to be smart and check auto.history for old style id based on programId for backwards compatibility reasons, but all new transfers would get their own kmttg generated id perhaps based on url id & recording time).
> 
> I welcome any further inputs on this important issue. Perhaps there is a better tracking system for preventing repeated downloads than a history file? I'm open to suggestions.


Sorry for the delay in responding, I wanted to make certain that the shows all have the same programId. Tough to do since it's not part of the metadata that's saved; the only way I can see to get it is in the auto.history.

Yes, the shows all have the same programId. This is Cartoon Network which, along with Comedy Central, is known for the lack of attention to such things. I had thought from other peoples' reports that it wasn't all that uncommon, with news shows and things like "The Daily Show" being the main culprits. By the way, I was partly incorrect - my episodes don't in general have the correct original air date - it's a generic date from the start of the series.

I like your current episode-oriented history, and think you should keep it as the default. It allows the easy collection of shows in reruns - that would be a mess if you were getting multiple copies of the same old re-run. It also (mostly) solves the problem of the same show being recorded on multiple TiVos, and having to be careful about multiple downloads. I think it works well the vast majority of the time.

Where it fails is when the broadcasters don't fulfill their obligations and don't have the proper metadata associated with the show. Rather than having kmttg try to figure out what to do for all possible combinations of missing data, I think it would be cleaner for these particular series for kmttg to construct a recording specific id, like you suggest, to allow the shows to be transferred exactly once. Since it's hard for kmttg to tell if there's missing data, I would think it would be easier for the user when setting up the auto-transfer to tell kmttg to use the recording specific id for this series.

On a related note, is there any reason why the programId is not included in the available meta-data? There are shows out there that have a good programId, but have incorrect episode numbers. "Buffy the Vampire Slayer" is almost always episode number 2 or 3, but the encoding of the programId has a correct episode number in it. It would be handy to have that info around - I'm currently editing the .txt file by hand for Buffy!


----------



## moyekj

CrispyCritter said:


> Where it fails is when the broadcasters don't fulfill their obligations and don't have the proper metadata associated with the show. Rather than having kmttg try to figure out what to do for all possible combinations of missing data, I think it would be cleaner for these particular series for kmttg to construct a recording specific id, like you suggest, to allow the shows to be transferred exactly once. Since it's hard for kmttg to tell if there's missing data, I would think it would be easier for the user when setting up the auto-transfer to tell kmttg to use the recording specific id for this series.


 I still think it would be cleaner and easier to construct a truly unique "kmttgid" perhaps out of programId & recorded time for every show so as to make it unique even for cases of lousy TiVo data. Having a user specify which shows are to be treated special complicates things unnecessarily.



> On a related note, is there any reason why the programId is not included in the available meta-data? There are shows out there that have a good programId, but have incorrect episode numbers. "Buffy the Vampire Slayer" is almost always episode number 2 or 3, but the encoding of the programId has a correct episode number in it. It would be handy to have that info around - I'm currently editing the .txt file by hand for Buffy!


 I'm not following you here... there's a relationship between episode numbers & programId? Last I checked pyTivo metadata Wiki page I didn't see anything about programId mentioned so never thought to include it in metadata files.


----------



## CrispyCritter

moyekj said:


> I still think it would be cleaner and easier to construct a truly unique "kmttgid" perhaps out of programId & recorded time for every show so as to make it unique even for cases of lousy TiVo data. Having a user specify which shows are to be treated special complicates things unnecessarily.


 Except that the user is going to have to treat those shows special in many cases already - the metadata is bad for those series.

Don't you give up several advantages by going to recording-based id instead of episode-based id? I know it complicates what I'm currently doing tremendously, which is constructing archives of series from reruns. I'll end up with many copies of the same rerun unless I maintain a complete archive on the TiVo as well to avoid re-recording the same program. But not having the space to do that is why I started using kmttg in the first place!

It also will mean folks with multiple TiVos will have to modify their auto-transfer info if they ever have a show recorded on more than one TiVo, as I often do. Otherwise they'll end up with multiple copies on the PC.

People who use a more general matching criteria, like matching keyword "Christmas", will also start getting more than one copy of a show if it gets recorded more than once in a season (or even over multiple seasons!). And if you ever have plans of expanding to actor based matching, you'll encounter this even more!

I realize people use kmttg for different purposes. I use it for archiving, and for that, the current episode-based id is perfect in most cases - I just need some mechanism to fall back on when the metadata is incorrect. I agree that the recording-based id is in some sense the most basic id - it will always be available and it solves most re-transmission problems. That's why I suggested it as the fall-back mechanism! But I view it as a step backwards for what I personally want from kmttg.



moyekj said:


> I'm not following you here... there's a relationship between episode numbers & programId? Last I checked pyTivo metadata Wiki page I didn't see anything about programId mentioned so never thought to include it in metadata files.


In practice, the progamId for series is almost always some munging of seriesId and episodeNumber - my guess is that's the easiest thing to do for producers. Not a big deal, except in the cases where the rest of the info is inaccurate, or you want to do some checking of auto.history  "Buffy" is an example where I could do something automatically if programId was included in the metadata, and I was just curious why it wasn't. (I think "Buffy" reports the season number instead of episode number for episodeNumber)


----------



## moyekj

OK I realize now what you are talking about. By putting timestamp as part of an id this will cause issues if you re-record same show again on a different date on any of your TiVos. So the combination of date filter and <ignorehistory> is not sufficient to solve the issue for you? Would it help to have a auto transfer entry specific date filter?


----------



## miguelakiira

Hi moyekj,
I installed your beta with the mpg.qsfix to block files that were already qsf'd. Now that background Videoredo doesn't qsfix anything, and videoredo is stuck with "tivo file open error.. please check media access key. This doesn't happen from the GUI


----------



## miguelakiira

oh, when you restart the kmttg service, it loses the login setting, lemm se if that fixes it..


----------



## moyekj

miguelakiira said:


> oh, when you restart the kmttg service, it loses the login setting, lemm se if that fixes it..


 It will only lose login setting if you *remove* the service. If you simply stop and start service it should not lose the login setting.


----------



## CrispyCritter

moyekj said:


> OK I realize now what you are talking about. By putting timestamp as part of an id this will cause issues if you re-record same show again on a different date on any of your TiVos. So the combination of date filter and <ignorehistory> is not sufficient to solve the issue for you? Would it help to have a auto transfer entry specific date filter?


Yes, putting a timestamp in the id makes it a recording-based id, and that seems like a step backwards for my purposes.

I gave up on the <ignorehistory> and date filter after experimenting a while. I could have done things better using it, but there were just too many weaknesses. I had things set to last 48 hours, with only a 60 minute wait between passes of kmttg -a. Problems (and potential problems) included
1. Shows were being copied something like 20 times before they reached the filter date.
2. MRV times were thus affected for days following a new recording (a 50% chance of the TiVo already doing a re-transmission, slowing up HD MRV transfers a lot and making live viewing impossible.) This was probably the major reason I dropped the approach.
3. kmttg -a was dying after a couple of days (I think lack of sufficient swap space on my server - we'll see now). Restarting was a pain if I didn't notice it within 48 hours since I had to either figure out exactly when things went down to change the 48 hour requirement in order to get my shows, or temporarily turn off the requirement, but that means the problematic shows were getting transferred again.
4. Similar problems when the archive server was down.
5. Meant I couldn't start archiving a series just by setting up an auto-transfer for it, since it wouldn't get the older recorded shows.

My view is that <ignorehistory> was a necessary kludge when you didn't have per series auto-transfer options. The retransmissions weren't optimal, but there wasn't an alternative. Now you have more options. As far as I can see, if you allow a recording-based option for a series, not only does it directly implement what people want for things like news and these shows with bad metadata, but it allows you to get rid of <ignorehistory> eventually.

Being able to set a series dependent timestamp would help several of my objections, but not all, and it still means substantial manual effort whenever the archive server or kmttg goes down for a while. I really want to be able to just start up the server and have everything work!


----------



## moyekj

CrispCritter said:


> Now you have more options. As far as I can see, if you allow a recording-based option for a series, not only does it directly implement what people want for things like news and these shows with bad metadata, but it allows you to get rid of <ignorehistory> eventually.


 Can you elaborate on that? Maybe you've spelled it out already but what kind of auto entry specific option(s) would solve this issue of multilple programs with same programId?

P.S. My way of dealing with this (I only have 1 show that is affected) is to not set them up in auto transfers and just manually bring up kmttg GUI to choose & process the ones I want.


----------



## CrispyCritter

moyekj said:


> Can you elaborate on that? Maybe you've spelled it out already but what kind of auto entry specific option(s) would solve this issue of multilple programs with same programId?
> 
> P.S. My way of dealing with this (I only have 1 show that is affected) is to not set them up in auto transfers and just manually bring up kmttg GUI to choose & process the ones I want.


Sounds like it might be mildly useful for you as well. Please note that I'm not saying that this should be a high priority or even definitely implemented. It would be a benefit to me and to a few others I've seen messages from, but it's up to you where it fits in your priorities and needs. I'm grateful your program already does so much!

What I envision, without knowing your code at all, is a binary flag in the series area of the auto-transfer config screen that says something to the effect of "Each recording should be viewed as a distinct show". Default of false. The implementation would be in your code when you form or get the programId. If the flag is set, the programId becomes the current programId concatenated with whatever your favorite recording specific info is, like recording time or size and url.

That should handle everything. The modified programId would be stored in auto.history, and checked (using the same procedure) at auto-transfer time. It would allow a single auto-transfer of a recording that doesn't have a unique programId, whether due to a mistake or intentional like some news, weather, or music channel stations (I think).


----------



## Mark Wilden

Very frequently, when I start kmttg, it times out while retrieving the Now Playing List. If I reset the TiVo, it's usually able to connect then.

However, I believe the same problem is occuring when downloading a number of shows. kmttg downloads a few of them, then hangs up while trying to start downloading the next one.

I don't think this is a problem with kmttg (which I love), but I would appreciate any tips on how I might troubleshoot/solve this problem.


----------



## CrispyCritter

Mark Wilden said:


> Very frequently, when I start kmttg, it times out while retrieving the Now Playing List. If I reset the TiVo, it's usually able to connect then.
> 
> However, I believe the same problem is occuring when downloading a number of shows. kmttg downloads a few of them, then hangs up while trying to start downloading the next one.
> 
> I don't think this is a problem with kmttg (which I love), but I would appreciate any tips on how I might troubleshoot/solve this problem.


One issue I often encounter is that if you're running more than one PC server, they will interfere with each other - evidently for some tasks the TiVo restricts itself to one at a time.

Thus running TiVo Desktop from one server and pyTivo and/or kmttg from another will very often cause downloads to fail.


----------



## Mark Wilden

CrispyCritter said:


> Thus running TiVo Desktop from one server and pyTivo and/or kmttg from another will very often cause downloads to fail.


That doesn't seem to be the case here, although I appreciate your response.


----------



## moyekj

CrispyCritter said:


> Sounds like it might be mildly useful for you as well. Please note that I'm not saying that this should be a high priority or even definitely implemented. It would be a benefit to me and to a few others I've seen messages from, but it's up to you where it fits in your priorities and needs. I'm grateful your program already does so much!
> 
> What I envision, without knowing your code at all, is a binary flag in the series area of the auto-transfer config screen that says something to the effect of "Each recording should be viewed as a distinct show". Default of false. The implementation would be in your code when you form or get the programId. If the flag is set, the programId becomes the current programId concatenated with whatever your favorite recording specific info is, like recording time or size and url.
> 
> That should handle everything. The modified programId would be stored in auto.history, and checked (using the same procedure) at auto-transfer time. It would allow a single auto-transfer of a recording that doesn't have a unique programId, whether due to a mistake or intentional like some news, weather, or music channel stations (I think).


 Sounds like that may work. I'll look into to when I get some time. Lately I've been extremely busy with real work so very little time to do anything related to this project.


----------



## miguelakiira

HI, I havent been able to transfer from my Tivo for 2 days now, it has the following even after I reset the Tivo and reset the web server:

Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from DVR-7090
Exit code: 35
Check YOUR MAK & IP settings

curl: (35) Unknown SSL protocol error in connection to 192.168.137.73:443


----------



## miguelakiira

btw, the Tivo connects to the net over ethernet fine


----------



## miguelakiira

Actually when I reset the machine, quit kmttg, and restart, it comes back for a while.. is this new behavior with the 7i beta?


----------



## miguelakiira

Here's another possible clue this Tivo doesn't show up in the log at all


----------



## miguelakiira

If I try to download manually, Kmttg says that the server is busy.
Maybe another clue is that one qsfix job in gui is counting minutes, and the other qsfix job is counting percentages. Hope this helps..


----------



## miguelakiira

OK I think I am closer to seeing my problem.
A file starts to download from the Tivo. The file gets stuck in transfer. Curl gets stuck. The Tivo remains "busy" and the autolog does not refresh the playlist in autotrasnfer anymore. If I reset the Tivo, the same problem repeats.


----------



## miguelakiira

when I quit the curl process, the Tivo starts another transfer and stalls again at around 150 megs


----------



## miguelakiira

another clue? If a Tivo has two files with the same name, same date -all transfering stalls?


----------



## CrispyCritter

There are at least two possible explanations that others have seen:
1. You just have a bad network - the TiVo is not good at recovering from some sorts of network errors.
2. Some recorded programs have glitches in them and cannot be transferred from a TiVo by any mechanism. The TiVo needs to reconstruct the stream that it transfers to a non-identical device, and some glitches in some recordings cause the reconstruction to bomb. If your transfers are bombing at the same place on a recording, this is probably what's happening. If your TiVo disk is starting to go bad, this sort of error happens much more frequently. 

Note that interrupted transfers often require a TiVo reboot to clear out the partial transfered show - otherwise the TiVo keeps on trying to transfer the same show and bombing again.


----------



## txporter

Also, try disabling your anti-virus if you haven't tried that. That is the other problem I have seen noted.


----------



## miguelakiira

Thanks guys, this is so helpful! 
Moyekj is there a way to have the kmttg service monitor curl, and have it cancel a process that is stalled?


----------



## scop

Hi, just doing some more research on the TS files being used in Australian boxes.

I have already been checking out the patched tivodecode to see how that copes with the MPEG2 TS files.

Then I tried to use the "Decrypt using VideoReDo instead of tivodecode" option. This doesn't work with the TS file. The error is:

_qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\DOCUME~1\Tim\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRD5996870064600481566.vbs "D:\Tim\My Documents\My Videos\TiVo Recordings\Every Picture Tells a Story - The Tempest (02_20_2010)-TS.TiVo" "D:\Tim\My Documents\My Videos\kmttg\Every Picture Tells a Story - The Tempest (02_20_2010)-TS.mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\DOCUME~1\Tim\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRDLock2540545503438310644.tmp _

It works fine on the PS file:

_>> Running qsfix on D:\Tim\My Documents\My Videos\TiVo Recordings\Every Picture Tells a Story - The Tempest (02_20_2010).TiVo ...
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\DOCUME~1\Tim\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRD1947087586603372174.vbs "D:\Tim\My Documents\My Videos\TiVo Recordings\Every Picture Tells a Story - The Tempest (02_20_2010).TiVo" "D:\Tim\My Documents\My Videos\kmttg\Every Picture Tells a Story - The Tempest (02_20_2010).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\DOCUME~1\Tim\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRDLock9003063527354149503.tmp 
qsfix job completed: 00:01:03
---DONE--- job=qsfix output=D:\Tim\My Documents\My Videos\kmttg\Every Picture Tells a Story - The Tempest (02_20_2010).mpg.qsfix
(Renamed D:\Tim\My Documents\My Videos\kmttg\Every Picture Tells a Story - The Tempest (02_20_2010).mpg.qsfix to D:\Tim\My Documents\My Videos\kmttg\Every Picture Tells a Story - The Tempest (02_20_2010).mpg)_

However, using VideoReDo by itself, the TS file can be decrypted using "Save Video As" but the QuickStream Fix tool doesn't work (using version 3.20.1.596). No doubt this is why it doesn't work via kmttg either. Not sure if this has been fixed in a more recent version of VideoReDo...


----------



## moyekj

scop said:


> However, using VideoReDo by itself, the TS file can be decrypted using "Save Video As" but the QuickStream Fix tool doesn't work (using version 3.20.1.596). No doubt this is why it doesn't work via kmttg either. Not sure if this has been fixed in a more recent version of VideoReDo...


 You probably should report the bug in VideoReDo TVSuiteV4 forums. 596 is the most recent version released so there is no later version to try at the moment.


----------



## moyekj

miguelakiira said:


> Thanks guys, this is so helpful!
> Moyekj is there a way to have the kmttg service monitor curl, and have it cancel a process that is stalled?


 The fact that it is stalling indicates a problem with the TiVo server, so terminating the job such that another job could proceed with a download from same TiVo likely wouldn't help much most of the time.
In next release I already have implemented a scheme where failed downloads will be automatically tried again a user-specified number of times with a user-specified timeout between tries. That won't help for this specific issue where it is just stalling but may help in general when TiVo server rejects downloads requests with "Too Busy" type responses.


----------



## nickhaas33

Moyekj,
Do you have any more encoding options that are not included in the program itself.
I am looking for either a handbrake, ffmpeg, or mencoder version for the Archos 605 wifi.
I have tried several of the ones included, but in all instances the volume is too low, but I have found a couple that the video looks pretty good.


----------



## scop

moyekj said:


> You probably should report the bug in VideoReDo TVSuiteV4 forums. 596 is the most recent version released so there is no later version to try at the moment.


Good idea, thanks: http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showthread.php?p=65696#post65696


----------



## moyekj

nickhaas33 said:


> Moyekj,
> Do you have any more encoding options that are not included in the program itself.
> I am looking for either a handbrake, ffmpeg, or mencoder version for the Archos 605 wifi.
> I have tried several of the ones included, but in all instances the volume is too low, but I have found a couple that the video looks pretty good.


 If there's an ffmpeg profile that works well but it's just audio that's low you can add the following ffmpeg option to boost audio level:
*-vol 1024*
Nominal audio level is 256, so the above would mean a 4x boost or about 6dB. Obviously you can adjust the number to what works best for you. That's what I use in a profile for generating an encoding for my portable player.


----------



## nickhaas33

I get the -ACODEC COPY is incompatible with -VOL XXX
error, so I am making a special one without it as a trial.
I saw the -vol in some posts about ffmpeg, but it does not appear
on their official list of audio parameters.

This device (Archos 605) has a very limited volume level due to European restrictions (trying to protect young ears).

Thanks, as always for your help!


----------



## miguelakiira

Hi moyekj, it seems that the Tivo stall may have been from a corrupt recording, so canceling the curl process and blocking transfer of the file, by just leaving the partial failed transfer on the computer drive, should keep kmttg from downloading the problem file again.


----------



## Mark Wilden

It would be great to have some form of retrying. Along the same lines, it would be awesome if partial files could be deleted when there was an error in any of the steps.


----------



## miguelakiira

I can refresh the playlist fine in gui, but the service logs this (I am running v0p7j beta):

2010_03_10_15:14:23 "C:\Program Files (x86)\Kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Akiira\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie6621888562058683134.tmp --url https://192.168.137.121/TiVoConnect...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Users\Akiira\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL7663042619077095029.tmp 
2010_03_10_15:14:23 >> Getting Now Playing List from DVR-3DA4 ...
2010_03_10_15:14:23 "C:\Program Files (x86)\Kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Akiira\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie1360216696993228927.tmp --url https://192.168.137.153/TiVoConnect...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Users\Akiira\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL4234473392847232126.tmp 
2010_03_10_15:14:23 >> Getting Now Playing List from DVR-3CC4 ...
2010_03_10_15:14:23 "C:\Program Files (x86)\Kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Akiira\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie2589818354145787140.tmp --url https://192.168.137.165/TiVoConnect...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Users\Akiira\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL4244606286315626034.tmp 
2010_03_10_15:14:23 >> Getting Now Playing List from DVR-044B ...
2010_03_10_15:14:23 "C:\Program Files (x86)\Kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Akiira\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie4012542622470897047.tmp --url https://192.168.137.33/TiVoConnect?...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Users\Akiira\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL2055956596832182805.tmp 
2010_03_10_15:14:23 >> Getting Now Playing List from DVR-17CA ...
2010_03_10_15:14:23 "C:\Program Files (x86)\Kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Akiira\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie2353748964714248948.tmp --url https://192.168.137.187/TiVoConnect...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Users\Akiira\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL3484454682106872382.tmp 
2010_03_10_15:14:23 >> Getting Now Playing List from DVR-1628 ...
2010_03_10_15:14:23 "C:\Program Files (x86)\Kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Akiira\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie8302899815042822683.tmp --url https://192.168.137.167/TiVoConnect...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Users\Akiira\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL932796738112311647.tmp 
2010_03_10_15:14:23 >> Getting Now Playing List from DVR-7090 ...
2010_03_10_15:14:23 "C:\Program Files (x86)\Kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Akiira\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie1320471116941194155.tmp --url https://192.168.137.73/TiVoConnect?...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Users\Akiira\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL5730515572134521701.tmp 
2010_03_10_15:14:45 ERROR: Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from DVR 3053
2010_03_10_15:14:45 ERROR: Exit code: 7
2010_03_10_15:14:45 ERROR: Check YOUR MAK & IP settings
2010_03_10_15:14:45 ERROR: curl: (7) couldn't connect to host
2010_03_10_15:14:45 ERROR: Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from DVR-3DA4
2010_03_10_15:14:45 ERROR: Exit code: 7
2010_03_10_15:14:45 ERROR: Check YOUR MAK & IP settings
2010_03_10_15:14:45 ERROR: curl: (7) couldn't connect to host
2010_03_10_15:14:45 ERROR: Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from DVR-3CC4
2010_03_10_15:14:45 ERROR: Exit code: 7
2010_03_10_15:14:45 ERROR: Check YOUR MAK & IP settings
2010_03_10_15:14:45 ERROR: curl: (7) couldn't connect to host
2010_03_10_15:14:45 ERROR: Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from DVR-044B
2010_03_10_15:14:45 ERROR: Exit code: 7
2010_03_10_15:14:45 ERROR: Check YOUR MAK & IP settings
2010_03_10_15:14:45 ERROR: curl: (7) couldn't connect to host
2010_03_10_15:14:45 ERROR: Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from DVR-17CA
2010_03_10_15:14:45 ERROR: Exit code: 7
2010_03_10_15:14:45 ERROR: Check YOUR MAK & IP settings
2010_03_10_15:14:45 ERROR: curl: (7) couldn't connect to host
2010_03_10_15:14:45 ERROR: Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from DVR-1628
2010_03_10_15:14:45 ERROR: Exit code: 7
2010_03_10_15:14:45 ERROR: Check YOUR MAK & IP settings
2010_03_10_15:14:45 ERROR: curl: (7) couldn't connect to host
2010_03_10_15:14:45 ERROR: Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from DVR-7090
2010_03_10_15:14:45 ERROR: Exit code: 7
2010_03_10_15:14:45 ERROR: Check YOUR MAK & IP settings
2010_03_10_15:14:45 ERROR: curl: (7) couldn't connect to host
2010_03_10_15:14:45 
'DVR 3053' PROCESSING SLEEPING 15 mins ...
2010_03_10_15:14:45 
'DVR-3DA4' PROCESSING SLEEPING 15 mins ...
2010_03_10_15:14:45 
'DVR-3CC4' PROCESSING SLEEPING 15 mins ...
2010_03_10_15:14:45 
'DVR-044B' PROCESSING SLEEPING 15 mins ...
2010_03_10_15:14:45 
'DVR-17CA' PROCESSING SLEEPING 15 mins ...
2010_03_10_15:14:45 
'DVR-1628' PROCESSING SLEEPING 15 mins ...
2010_03_10_15:14:45 
'DVR-7090' PROCESSING SLEEPING 15 mins ...


----------



## cburbs

Push issue -

Log file:
ley job completed: 00:01:09
---DONE--- job=atomic output=E:\kmttg\home\Encode\Gary Unmarried\Gary Tries to Find Something for Mitch (Recorded Mar 10,2010).mp4
This file is not located in a pyTivo share directory
Available pyTivo shares:
share=My Videos path=e:\KMMTG\Home\Encode

Files to Push is set to "Encode File"


----------



## moyekj

Check again: the kmttg output dir location and pyTivo share path do not match just as the log file is saying:

output=*E:\kmttg\home\Encode\*...

share=My Videos path=*e:\KMMTG\Home\Encode*

Aside from the obvious KMMTG typo case also matters, so "home" vs "Home" is also wrong as would be "kmttg" vs "KMTTG"


----------



## moyekj

miguelakiira said:


> I can refresh the playlist fine in gui, but the service logs this (I am running v0p7j beta):....


 Make sure to setup kmttg service with proper account. See auto_transfers Wiki, specifically the "CONFIGURING ACCOUNT TO RUN KMTTG WINDOWS SERVICE" section. Configure service to use same account that you are using to run the GUI where it is working.


----------



## moyekj

Mark Wilden said:


> It would be great to have some form of retrying. Along the same lines, it would be awesome if partial files could be deleted when there was an error in any of the steps.


 That's already in next version with code checked into SVN. You can configure kmttg for how many times to try again and interval of time to try between failed download attempts. I've been too busy with real work to contemplate an official release any time soon but if this really is an issue and you need a fix P.M. me for a beta version.


----------



## cburbs

moyekj said:


> Check again: the kmttg output dir location and pyTivo share path do not match just as the log file is saying:
> 
> output=*E:\kmttg\home\Encode\*...
> 
> share=My Videos path=*e:\KMMTG\Home\Encode*
> 
> Aside from the obvious KMMTG typo case also matters, so "home" vs "Home" is also wrong as would be "kmttg" vs "KMTTG"


Ooops I always overlook the obvious....I just changed the spelling on the main folder but didn't correct my other typo.

Rerunning test again.


----------



## krafka

moyekj - I just found kmttg and love it.

I have been using it for a couple weeks. All of a sudden, in the middle of downloading a show it stopped. After numerous attempts at restarting, I finally decided to remove the program, download the zip again, and reload it.

Now, it doesn't work at all. Any suggestions - I get this red message:

C:\Users\B\Documents\My TiVo Recordings\Cougar Town - Counting on You (03_10_2010).TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:07 (0.00 Mbps)

*Server Busy*

Download failed to file: C:\Users\B\Documents\My TiVo Recordings\Cougar Town - Counting on You (03_10_2010).TiVo
Exit code: 0
% Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed

0 31 0 31 0 0 164 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 164
0 31 0 31 0 0 164 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
0 51 0 51 0 0 178 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 178
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 1 seconds. 3 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes


----------



## moyekj

If you keep getting *Server Busy* busy message from the TiVo server then you usually have to reboot it to fix the problem.


----------



## miguelakiira

Moyekj, for months now I have been wondering why kmttg stops downloading for a couple of hours, and now I realize it is because the active job limit can become tied up with qsfixes, would it be possible to have a config that allows you to set active tivo download active job limit separate from qsfix job limits?


----------



## moyekj

miguelakiira said:


> Moyekj, for months now I have been wondering why kmttg stops downloading for a couple of hours, and now I realize it is because the active job limit can become tied up with qsfixes, would it be possible to have a config that allows you to set active tivo download active job limit separate from qsfix job limits?


 Downloads are not affected by "active job limit" setting. There are restrictions on downloads to limit them to 1 per TiVo at a time but that is unrelated to active job limit. The Auto Transfers loop for a particular TiVo will wait for all jobs associated with that TiVo to complete before entering the next loop, so even when all downloads are complete there could be non-download tasks that must be completed before the next auto transfers loop begins. i.e. in pseudo-code currently algorithm is:


Code:


loop
 foreach tivo
   if all jobs related to this tivo finished
      sleep X minutes
   else
      launch new jobs once X minute sleep is reached
   endif   
 end foreach

 sleep 2 seconds
 check all running jobs

end loop


----------



## larrs

Great program!

I am having only one issue getting kmttg setup with VideoRedo V4. I am getting an error message that Could not locate automation class named VideoRedo.VideoRedo.silent

This is followed by Encountered problems obtaining encoding profiles from VideoRedo.

So, right now I am just downloading the tivo file and then manually using VRD.


I have specified my path to my VRD installation properly (by double clicking and browsing for the appropriate folder). Any ideas? I am running Vista.

Otherwise it is working great- much preferred over Desktop...

Thanks


----------



## moyekj

larrs said:


> Great program!
> 
> I am having only one issue getting kmttg setup with VideoRedo V4. I am getting an error message that Could not locate automation class named VideoRedo.VideoRedo.silent


 Consult the VideoRedo_configuration Wiki page for tips on solving that kind of issue.


----------



## larrs

moyekj said:


> Consult the VideoRedo_configuration Wiki page for tips on solving that kind of issue.


kmttg is not in the services list. ??


----------



## moyekj

larrs said:


> kmttg is not in the services list. ??


 The section entitled RUNNING VIDEOREDO FROM KMTTG is relevant if running kmttg GUI. Basically try running VideoRedo GUI as Administrator at least once so as to register VideoRedo.VideoRedoSilent in registry which is what is needed to run VideoRedo in silent mode. If you still can't get things working then in kmttg configuration under VideoRedo tab turn on *Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once* option and that should work since it uses the graphical mode instead.


----------



## orangeboy

Sorry if asked and answered, but is it possible to single thread kmttg's "to do" list? For example, while a program is qsfixing or comskipping, curl kicks in and downloads the next .tivo file, saving time. If the kmttg service has been stopped for awhile, there could be several jobs added to the queue, resulting in quite a few .tivo files on the harddrive, waiting for their turn to be processed. For those with limited space but ample time, could there be a "space saver" mode that wouldn't download the next .tivo file until after the last step is performed? In my case, that would be a custom command that I run.

Thanks! If it's already possible, I won't open an issue at code.google.com...

Nevermind. Found this in the wiki:



> Check Available Disk Space
> 
> If this option is enabled then kmttg will check that destination drive has more than the space available defined in Min req space (GB) field before running jobs. The available space calculation currently also subtracts estimated space to be taken by any ongoing .TiVo file downloads. (Currently no other jobs other than downloads are considered when estimating space to be consumed).


----------



## larrs

moyekj said:


> The section entitled RUNNING VIDEOREDO FROM KMTTG is relevant if running kmttg GUI. Basically try running VideoRedo GUI as Administrator at least once so as to register VideoRedo.VideoRedoSilent in registry which is what is needed to run VideoRedo in silent mode. If you still can't get things working then in kmttg configuration under VideoRedo tab turn on *Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once* option and that should work since it uses the graphical mode instead.


OK, that did it. Thanks for the responses. I am stumped as to why it took me so long to discover this. Great, great program!

I'll chime in with the others: you should accept donations for this. If not for yourself, because you are already independently wealthy , then for a charity of your chosing.


----------



## Hcour

All of a sudden I keep getting this msg when I try to copy some programs from my Tivo to my computer:

*read chunk data: No error
seek: No error
Encryption by QUALCOMM *

All my programs are OTA. Any idea what's going on? Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

Hcour said:


> All of a sudden I keep getting this msg when I try to copy some programs from my Tivo to my computer:
> 
> *read chunk data: No error
> seek: No error
> Encryption by QUALCOMM *
> 
> All my programs are OTA. Any idea what's going on? Thanks.


 That's likely an incomplete/partial TiVo file that tivodecode is operating on. You can use Mediainfo to examine the TiVo file and see what program length is listed or if you are on Windows and have TiVo Desktop installed you can try playing TiVo in WMP and see what program length is reported. It's likely you have an incomplete download.


----------



## miguelakiira

Hi moyekj,
what are the other active jobs that associate with a tivo, that could stop curl from moving on to the next download? Is it possible that the Tivo job gets stuck on a qsfix and doesn't proceed with downloads? In the morning I usually have 8 stuck videoredo processes that are trying to qsfix and no curl processes. These are qsfixes that have already been done, and kmttg is repeating them because I have history.log erased every night.
I have these errors:

2010_03_17_08:34:26 ERROR: qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\Akiira\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD5568999930680798602.vbs "L:\\Overhaulin - Uncle Sams Nephew (DSC_27 03_15_2010).mpg" "L:\\Overhaulin - Uncle Sams Nephew (DSC_27 03_15_2010).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\Akiira\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock8522574333745980387.tmp 
2010_03_17_08:34:26 ERROR: C:\Users\Akiira\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD5568999930680798602.vbs(25, 1) WScript.CreateObject: Could not create object named "VideoReDo.Application".


----------



## Hcour

moyekj said:


> That's likely an incomplete/partial TiVo file that tivodecode is operating on. You can use Mediainfo to examine the TiVo file and see what program length is listed or if you are on Windows and have TiVo Desktop installed you can try playing TiVo in WMP and see what program length is reported. It's likely you have an incomplete download.


No, that's not it. This is now happening with all my files. The recordings are complete. Here's the msg I'm getting now. Is it saying it can't communicate with Tivo? It's reading my NPL fine when I press "Refresh" and I can pull files from my computer to the Tivo from the Tivo, so my computer and Tivo are communicating.
*
>> DOWNLOADING Y:\Tivo\NBC Nightly News (03_16_2010) (18).TiVo ...
"C:\Program Files\kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Harold\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie1389940507771010592.tmp --url http://192.168.0.101:80/download/NBC Nightly News.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=163961 --output "Y:\Tivo\NBC Nightly News (03_16_2010) (18).TiVo" 
Y:\Tivo\NBC Nightly News (03_16_2010) (18).TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:08 (0.00 Mbps)

Server Busy

Download failed to file: Y:\Tivo\NBC Nightly News (03_16_2010) (18).TiVo
Exit code: 0
% Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed

0 31 0 31 0 0 99 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 99
0 31 0 31 0 0 99 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
0 51 0 51 0 0 96 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 96
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 1 seconds. 3 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

0 51 0 51 0 0 251 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 251
0 51 0 51 0 0 251 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 2 seconds. 2 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

0 51 0 51 0 0 272 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 272
0 51 0 51 0 0 272 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 4 seconds. 1 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

0 51 0 51 0 0 296 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 296
0 51 0 51 0 0 296 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
>> DECRYPTING Y:\Tivo\NBC Nightly News (03_16_2010) (18).TiVo ...
"C:\Program Files\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --out "Y:\Tivo\NBC Nightly News (03_16_2010) (18).mpg" "Y:\Tivo\NBC Nightly News (03_16_2010) (18).TiVo" 
tivodecode failed (exit code: 9 ) - check command: "C:\Program Files\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --out "Y:\Tivo\NBC Nightly News (03_16_2010) (18).mpg" "Y:\Tivo\NBC Nightly News (03_16_2010) (18).TiVo" 
read chunk data: No error
seek: No error
Encryption by QUALCOMM *


----------



## miguelakiira

I think things would be a lot better if qsfix jobs are not associated with download jobs, ie, if they functioned independantly
also if there was a separate qsfix history log that identified the written files on the pc, instead of identifying the Tivo id's, because the Tivo ids are too general, I think that is what tvap does?


----------



## miguelakiira

or have kmttg check for already written mpg with same name before it starts a qsfix job,
p7j beta is still overwriting mpgs that have already been qsfixed if they are not listed in the history log


----------



## moyekj

Hcour said:


> *Server Busy*


 That is your problem. Your TiVo is not allowing downloads to happen due to "Server Busy" error. If you look at the associated .TiVo files they they will be tiny and contain html text listed as part of the kmttg error. You need to reboot your TiVo to fix the problem. Note that next release already has better detection of download errors and ability to retry downloads automatically but I haven't had time to finish up and publish that release yet.


----------



## moyekj

miguelakiira said:


> Hi moyekj,
> what are the other active jobs that associate with a tivo, that could stop curl from moving on to the next download? Is it possible that the Tivo job gets stuck on a qsfix and doesn't proceed with downloads? In the morning I usually have 8 stuck videoredo processes that are trying to qsfix and no curl processes. These are qsfixes that have already been done, and kmttg is repeating them because I have history.log erased every night.
> I have these errors:
> 
> 2010_03_17_08:34:26 ERROR: qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\Akiira\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD5568999930680798602.vbs "L:\\Overhaulin - Uncle Sams Nephew (DSC_27 03_15_2010).mpg" "L:\\Overhaulin - Uncle Sams Nephew (DSC_27 03_15_2010).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\Akiira\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock8522574333745980387.tmp
> 2010_03_17_08:34:26 ERROR: C:\Users\Akiira\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD5568999930680798602.vbs(25, 1) WScript.CreateObject: Could not create object named "VideoReDo.Application".


Why are you erasing history.log file? Is it because of problems of shows with non-unique ProgramId entries? If so you could benefit significantly from enhancement described in this issue that CrispyCritter devised:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/issues/detail?id=93
For running VideoRedo in service mode you have to configure service to run with proper account. See the VideoRedo_configuration Wiki.


----------



## Hcour

Reboot did it. You are a genius, sir! Thanks muchly.


----------



## miguelakiira

cool! let me try 93a! 
the failed videoredos are not because of account, I have the service configured correctly. It has something to do with qsfixing files that already have been qsfixed?


----------



## superflysocal

awesome program! this is reason enough to keep my tivo instead of moxi.

One request: in Auto transfer config, can we make the time filter option to be not global or an option for it not to be global but for each individual shows?


----------



## miguelakiira

moyekj, what are the non-download jobs that a tivo must do before it is freed up to download again? sometimes, the tivo doesn't download for hours. Is it the qsfix? Is it possible to keep the tivo downloading at all times? thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## moyekj

miguelakiira said:


> moyekj, what are the non-download jobs that a tivo must do before it is freed up to download again? sometimes, the tivo doesn't download for hours. Is it the qsfix? Is it possible to keep the tivo downloading at all times? thanks for all your hard work!


I explained the algorithm in post above:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7824235#post7824235
Compared to download times qsfix jobs are really fast so should not be a bottleneck. I think you were messing things up when removing auto.history file causing a bunch of qsfix jobs to run, and they were not running properly in service mode for you for some reason. With 93a beta version I pointed you to you don't need remove auto.history anymore since the non-unique ProgramId problem has a good workaround now.


----------



## miguelakiira

Thanks moyekj, I will continue to use 93a for the next few days and see how it goes. Kmttg rules!


----------



## moyekj

miguelakiira said:


> Thanks moyekj, I will continue to use 93a for the next few days and see how it goes. Kmttg rules!


 Obviously if you haven't already you will need to update your auto transfers setup for the programs that don't have unique ProgramId for the fix to work.


----------



## cweb

I was downloading and converting approximately 10 shows when kmttg crashed and had to be restarted. This happened during the last encode and just before the queued atomic for each show was to start. So all the shows are good (except for the last one), but contain no metadata.

Is there a way to add the shows and have kmttg do just the atomic for each one?


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> I was downloading and converting approximately 10 shows when kmttg crashed and had to be restarted. This happened during the last encode and just before the queued atomic for each show was to start. So all the shows are good (except for the last one), but contain no metadata.
> 
> Is there a way to add the shows and have kmttg do just the atomic for each one?


 Not with a released version. The jobs are scheduled automatically at end of encode. However you can do so with this beta version:
http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/kmttg_issue90c.zip
(Rename your kmttg.jar and replace with one in above zip file).

IMPORTANT: Make sure in kmttg configuration you TURN OFF "Overwrite existing files" option. Then you can go to FILES tab and add all your mp4 or m4v files (change Files of Type to "All Files") and for task set simply enable "encode" and nothing else. Since files already exist and overwrite files is turned off the encode step will be skipped but atomic parsley jobs will still run.


----------



## tmarnik

This looks like a major improvement over Tivo Desktop, and I intend to use it soon. I found this while searching for a way to stream a show that Tivo is currently recording to my PC.

Are there any plans to add that feature in the future, or is it just not possible?


----------



## moyekj

tmarnik said:


> This looks like a major improvement over Tivo Desktop, and I intend to use it soon. I found this while searching for a way to stream a show that Tivo is currently recording to my PC.
> 
> Are there any plans to add that feature in the future, or is it just not possible?


 It's not physically possible, I've tried. The TiVo web server refuses to serve up a file that is still recording.


----------



## wmcbrine

Transfer of currently recording shows is blocked by the TiVo. This appears to be a policy decision by TiVo (appeasing some content fascists), rather than a technical limitation -- although "streaming" would be questionable anyway, given the usual speed of TTG.


----------



## cweb

moyekj said:


> Not with a released version. The jobs are scheduled automatically at end of encode. However you can do so with this beta version:
> http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/kmttg_issue90c.zip
> 
> IMPORTANT: Make sure in kmttg configuration you TURN OFF "Overwrite existing files" option. Then you can go to FILES tab and add all your mp4 or m4v files (change Files of Type to "All Files") and for task set simply enable "encode" and nothing else. Since files already exist and overwrite files is turned off the encode step will be skipped but atomic parsley jobs will still run.


I tried the beta version and turned off the "overwrite existing files" option, but instead of just doing the "atomic" it starts to re-encode the mp4 file, The new re-encoding file gets created in the root directory of "Encode Output Dir" instead of the show folder.

What might I be doing wrong? In the start options, I am only checking the encode option.


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> I tried the beta version and turned off the "overwrite existing files" option, but instead of just doing the "atomic" it starts to re-encode the mp4 file, The new re-encoding file gets created in the root directory of "Encode Output Dir" instead of the show folder.
> 
> What might I be doing wrong? In the start options, I am only checking the encode option.


 From FILES tab select mp4 file that is already in the "Encode Output Dir" as the starting point. i.e. That is where the mp4 file would be created in normal flow, and since it's already there and you have overwrite turned off then kmttg skips the encode and just runs atomic. If your mp4 files are not already in "Encode Output Dir" location then move them there 1st.
NOTE: Make sure the pyTivo metadata files are also in the "Encode Output Dir" along with the mp4 files.


----------



## cweb

moyekj said:


> From FILES tab select mp4 file that is already in the "Encode Output Dir" as the starting point. i.e. That is where the mp4 file would be created in normal flow, and since it's already there and you have overwrite turned off then kmttg skips the encode and just runs atomic. If your mp4 files are not already in "Encode Output Dir" location then move them there 1st.
> NOTE: Make sure the pyTivo metadata files are also in the "Encode Output Dir" along with the mp4 files.


 Moyekj, thanksnfor the quick responses. You solution now works.

However, it also highlight a dynamic of kmttg I have been curious about. In the settings file, I am using a file naming convention that results in a folder being created where the downloaded/converted show is put ([mainTitle][/][mainTitle] ["Ep" EpisodeNumber " "][year]-[monthNum]-[mday] [episodeTitle]). If downloading from the Tivo to start, the show get put in the expected folder. However, if the "add file" option is used to add a .tivo, Mpeg, or mp4 file, the the resulting processed file ends up in the top level of the output directory instead of the show's folder where the original was located, as I would have expected (i.e., the processed result for the show Sanctuary's .tivo file ends up in "z:\" instead of "z:\Sanctuary\").

Is this behavior by choice?


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> Moyekj, thanksnfor the quick responses. You solution now works.
> 
> However, it also highlight a dynamic of kmttg I have been curious about. In the settings file, I am using a file naming convention that results in a folder being created where the downloaded/converted show is put ([mainTitle][/][mainTitle] ["Ep" EpisodeNumber " "][year]-[monthNum]-[mday] [episodeTitle]). If downloading from the Tivo to start, the show get put in the expected folder. However, if the "add file" option is used to add a .tivo, Mpeg, or mp4 file, the the resulting processed file ends up in the top level of the output directory instead of the show's folder where the original was located, as I would have expected (i.e., the processed result for the show Sanctuary's .tivo file ends up in "z:\" instead of "z:\Sanctuary\").
> 
> Is this behavior by choice?


 Yes, in general the "File Naming" template applies to the downloaded TiVo file and subsequent files just cue off that name. For FILES mode the starting cue is the starting file name (which doesn't have sub-folders).


----------



## moyekj

The latest VideoRedo TVSuite 4 release (598) changed the reporting of encoding output profiles files a little which required a slight update to kmttg parser. As a result currently if you update to version 598 of VRD the encoding profiles won't show up any longer. This is already fixed in SVN and I will probably have a release sometime this week including this update among several other things.


----------



## epstewart

I have begun trying to find my way around in kmttg, and I like what I see.

My TiVo files generally have closed captions, important to me since I don't hear well. Decrypting them to MPEG-2 loses the captions.

I've been able to use a Windows version of kmttg along with T2Sami to extract the captions, but my computers are both Macs and T2Sami doesn't work on a Mac. I run Windows XP in Parallels Desktop 5 for Mac emulation software. When I run kmttg there I frequently find that some of its window content just doesn't show up ... especially the Configure window. But I can run standalone T2Sami under Windows with success, so that's not a big problem. kmttg on Mac, meanwhile, generates decrypted MPEG-2 files from my TiVo transfers.

Merging the captions files with the MPEG files to send back to a TiVo is what I'd like to do. At present I am not sure how to do that, though.

The MPEG file that gets created by kmttg's 'decrypt' command (using tivodecode) won't actually play in QuickTime, however. (It will play in Windows/Mac VLC or in MPlayer on the Mac.) Accordingly, it will not play in iSubtitle on the Mac.

I have also started experimenting with ffmpegx on the Mac, which nominally can do the video-subtitle merging. I am not yet sure which of its output formats is best for, but I'd (ideally?) like to just pass through the MPEG-2 video and audio, with the subtitles superimposed over the video. My first attempt to do that failed immediately with an incomprehensible software error, so I changed to using the mencoder software that ffmpegx contains to produce captioned h.264 output at the original 1280x720 resolution. The encoding process is in progress as I write this, and it seems to be taking forever (over 5 hours and counting for a 1-hr. show).

I understand that kmttg is also able to do equivalent mencoder encoding, so maybe I'm better off to use it (under Windows so T2Sami works).

So I'm here to ask the experts:

(1) How would you handle closed captions/subtitle merging, if you were me?

(2) Do you recommend trying to keep the MPEG-2 output format and resolution, as I'm trying to do, or should I accept something with smaller file sizes like h.264? (I want the result to be playable on my computers and movable back to my TiVo for play there, with captions/subtitles visible in both cases.)

(3) If I use h.264, should I keep the original 1280x720 resolution? (That seems very desirable to me, but it may be one of those niceties that would have to be sacrificed to get other things working to my satisfaction.)

Thanks in advance for any help and advice ...


----------



## AudioNutz

epstewart said:


> ...I've been able to use a Windows version of kmttg along with T2Sami to extract the captions, but my computers are both Macs and T2Sami doesn't work on a Mac...


That's what I thought too, but there is a version of T2Sami that will run on Mac. I'll see if I can include it the next time I create the Mac tools for Kevin.


----------



## AudioNutz

Ok,
So I've got a version of T2Sami that runs on Mac. Tell me... I'm an idiot when it comes to closed captioning, how are you using T2Sami with kmttg on Windows?

I see that kmttg is telling me that it would normally do "-f srt videofile", but when I get information on the Mac version of t2Sami I get:


Code:


/Applications/kmttg/t2sami/t2sami 
Usage: /Applications/kmttg/t2sami/t2sami [--help] [opts...] <tivofile|mpgfile>

  --output-file, -o      write output to specified file
  --output-path, -p      output file location (default: same path as input file)
  --srt, -s              output SRT format instead of SAMI format
  --add-spaces, -S       add extra spaces that exist in the captions
  --sync-bias, -b        synchronization bias (sec.)
  --cutoff-duration, -c  cutoff duration (sec.)
  --channel, -a          closed caption channel to extract (1 or 2, default 1)
  --html-encode, -e      html encode non-ascii characters (SAMI format)
  --text-size, -z        text size (SAMI format)
  --text-weight, -w      text weight (SAMI format)
  --font-style, -y       font family (SAMI format)
  --quiet, -q            quiet mode
  --version, -V          print the version information and exit
  --help, -h             print this help and exit

The file names specified for the output file or the tivo file may be -, which
means stdout or stdin respectively

It would appear that -f is an invalid option, according to the error that I see.


----------



## moyekj

Probably the t2sami distro you are using is very old. For example the current windows binary version is 3.2.x and a quick google search only turns up source code for 2.x. I'm pretty sure the author no longer distributes source code with more recent releases...


----------



## jmemmott

AudioNutz said:


> That's what I thought too, but there is a version of T2Sami that will run on Mac. I'll see if I can include it the next time I create the Mac tools for Kevin.


If you are running t2sami.exe, you are using the tivodecode version which is at least two years old. While it will work, it has a number of known issues in the captions it generates. With the release of ccextractor and my own admitted resource limitations for supporting multiplatform development I have given my support to ccextractor for use on non-Windows platforms.

I still personally use t2sami so it is still being improved and released but only for Windows or Windows environments such as Wine. This window version has four components none of which is "t2sami.exe".

1. T2Desktop.exe

A GUI "desktop" environment that is able download programs extract caption and convert the .tivo files to other media formats. It is also able to convert other media formats to Tivo compatible mpegs with the captions converted to closed captions

2. t2extract.exe

A command line utility that is able to extract captions from .tivo files and format them into various subtile text formats such as .srt, .sami and timed text files.

3. t2merge.exe

A command line utility that is able to merge a Tivo compatible mpeg or vob files with .srt captions to create an mpeg file containing closed captions that will play back on a Tivo.

4. T2Player.exe

A GUI utility that can play back a .tivo file using DirectShow with closed captions and a captioning transcript without the need to extract the captions before playback.


----------



## epstewart

moyekj said:


> Probably the t2sami distro you are using is very old. For example the current windows binary version is 3.2.x and a quick google search only turns up source code for 2.x. I'm pretty sure the author no longer distributes source code with more recent releases...


I can confirm that the 2.x version is old. I contacted jmemmott, author of T2Sami, by e-mail. He said:



> I am afraid that there is not a version for Mac. I have never had the time or tools to support t2sami in a cross platform environment. It was created for personal use and released mostly because other people asked me to do so. My experimentation on tivo files and captioning has always focused on the environment I know best which is Windows. The platform-neutral version was an experiment that was done by some one else using the sources that were current at the time. When he moved on to other things, that version stopped evolving. There have been significant enough changes and optimizations of the OS interfaces in my current sources that converting it to a platform neutral version would be a much bigger task than it was last time. For that reason, I have thrown my support in the cross platform world behind the ccextractor project.


I have not tried T2Sami v. 2.0, though I have downloaded it to my Mac. Right now I am using v. 3.2.0072 on Windows.


----------



## epstewart

jmemmott said:


> If you are running t2sami.exe, you are using the tivodecode version which is at least two years old. While it will work, it has a number of known issues in the captions it generates. With the release of ccextractor and my own admitted resource limitations for supporting multiplatform development I have given my support to ccextractor for use on non-Windows platforms.
> 
> I still personally use t2sami so it is still being improved and released but only for Windows or Windows environments such as Wine. This window version has four components none of which is "t2sami.exe".
> 
> 1. T2Desktop.exe
> 
> A GUI "desktop" environment that is able download programs extract caption and convert the .tivo files to other media formats. It is also able to convert other media formats to Tivo compatible mpegs with the captions converted to closed captions
> 
> 2. t2extract.exe
> 
> A command line utility that is able to extract captions from .tivo files and format them into various subtile text formats such as .srt, .sami and timed text files.
> 
> 3. t2merge.exe
> 
> A command line utility that is able to merge a Tivo compatible mpeg or vob files with .srt captions to create an mpeg file containing closed captions that will play back on a Tivo.
> 
> 4. T2Player.exe
> 
> A GUI utility that can play back a .tivo file using DirectShow with closed captions and a captioning transcript without the need to extract the captions before playback.


James,

Your post came in while I was composing my previous one. I'm the guy who contacted you by e-mail recently to ask whether there is a current Mac version of T2Sami. Thanks for your helpful reply, quoted in my previous post to this thread.

I would like to ask you how you recommend merging the .srt or .smi output of T2Sami for Windows with a downloaded TiVo file, or with its decoded .mpg version, or with whatever derived video format you prefer to use. How do you actually take advantage of the T2Sami output, in other words? Do you have the ability to move the captioned or subtitled result back to the TiVo for use there? Thanks.


----------



## epstewart

AudioNutz said:


> Ok,
> So I've got a version of T2Sami that runs on Mac. Tell me... I'm an idiot when it comes to closed captioning, how are you using T2Sami with kmttg on Windows?
> 
> I see that kmttg is telling me that it would normally do "-f srt videofile", but when I get information on the Mac version of t2Sami I get:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /Applications/kmttg/t2sami/t2sami
> Usage: /Applications/kmttg/t2sami/t2sami [--help] [opts...] <tivofile|mpgfile>
> 
> --output-file, -o      write output to specified file
> --output-path, -p      output file location (default: same path as input file)
> --srt, -s              output SRT format instead of SAMI format
> --add-spaces, -S       add extra spaces that exist in the captions
> --sync-bias, -b        synchronization bias (sec.)
> --cutoff-duration, -c  cutoff duration (sec.)
> --channel, -a          closed caption channel to extract (1 or 2, default 1)
> --html-encode, -e      html encode non-ascii characters (SAMI format)
> --text-size, -z        text size (SAMI format)
> --text-weight, -w      text weight (SAMI format)
> --font-style, -y       font family (SAMI format)
> --quiet, -q            quiet mode
> --version, -V          print the version information and exit
> --help, -h             print this help and exit
> 
> The file names specified for the output file or the tivo file may be -, which
> means stdout or stdin respectively
> 
> It would appear that -f is an invalid option, according to the error that I see.


AudioNutz,

The current version of T2Sami for Windows (specifically, T2extract.exe) has:



Code:


T2Extract - Tivo Closed Caption Extraction Utility
     Version 3.2.0072
     Copyright (c) 2009 James Memmott - All Rights Reserved
     http://t2sami.com

Usage: C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\t2extract.exe [--help] [opts...] <tivofile>
                  -or-
Usage: C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\t2extract.exe [--help] [opts...] --vts n --pgc m --dvd <VIDEO_TS directory>

  --path, -p             output file location (default: same path as input file)

  --format, -f           output captioning format
                         sami (Default), srt (SubRip), 3gpp (Timed Text), dfxp (Timed Text)
  --dvd, -d              process DVD VIDEO_TS directory contents
  --pgc, -g              target PGC (DVD Only)
  --video, -i            extract video program(DVD Only)
  --output, -o           output file name(DVD Only)(default: based on VTS, PGG values)
  --vts, -v              target VTS (DVD Only)
  --subtitle, -s         process subtitle ( EN | FR | ... ) (DVD Only)
  --stream, -t           process subtitle stream ( 0x20-0x3f )(DVD Only)
  --sync-bias, -b        synchronization bias (sec.)
  --cutoff-duration, -c  cutoff duration (sec.)
  --text-size, -z        text size (SAMI format)
  --text-weight, -w      text weight (SAMI format)
  --font-style, -y       font family (SAMI format)
  --channel, -n          captioning channel 1 or 2
  --case, -a             sentence case conversion of ALL CAPS
  --help, -h             print this help and exit

The -f option specifies the output captioning format that is desired.


----------



## jmemmott

epstewart said:


> I would like to ask you how you recommend merging the .srt or .smi output of T2Sami for Windows with a downloaded TiVo file, or with its decoded .mpg version, or with whatever derived video format you prefer to use. How do you actually take advantage of the T2Sami output, in other words? Do you have the ability to move the captioned or subtitled result back to the TiVo for use there? Thanks.


Your question is not entirely clear. There is no need to merge the results with a file that comes from a Tivo as the file already contains the merged results. If you want to watch them in another player, typically they can be left as .smi files for WMP or .srt files for most other players. If you want to merge captions with video from another source for viewing on a Tivo, t2merge would be the simplest approach though not the only one. Stealing from my help file :

Two Windows command line utilities have been provided to aid you in creating complex processing paths using additional third party tools. T2Merge is used to send captioned video back to a Tivo.

T2Merge - Used to insert captions into an .mpg files for playback on your Tivo.

T2Merge - Closed Caption Merge Utility

Usage: %s [--help] [opts...] <mpeg file>
-or-
Usage: %s [--help] [opts...] -dvd <VIDEO_TS directory>

--output-path, -p 
output file location (default: same path as input file)

--output-file, -o 
output file - output file name

--dvd, -d
Process the directory contents as a DVD VIDEO_TS directory

--pgc, -g
target PGC (DVD Only)

--vts, -v
target VTS (DVD Only)

--help, -h
print help and exit

the command line

"C:\Program Files\T2Sami\t2merge" "C:\My Video\Tivo\Flash Gordon - Cold Day in Hell - (Recorded 01-25-08).mpg"

would merge SRT captions from a file named "C:\My Video\Tivo\Flash Gordon - Cold Day in Hell - (Recorded 01-25-08).srt" with this Flash Gordon episode in the SRT format and save them in "C:\My Video\Tivo\Flash Gordon - Cold Day in Hell - (Recorded 01-25-08)(0).mpg". The name of the output file and its location can be changed by including the -p and/or -o options:

"C:\Program Files\T2Sami\t2merge" -p "C:\My Video\Flash Gordon" -o "Cold Day in Hell.mpg" "C:\My Video\Tivo\Flash Gordon - Cold Day in Hell - (Recorded 01-25-08).mpg"

would place the output in the "C:\My Video\Flash Gordon" subdirectory with the file name "Cold Day in Hell.mpg"

similarly the command line

"C:\Program Files\T2Sami\t2merge" -p "C:\My Video\Sister Windy" -o "In the Beginning.mpg" --vts 1 --pgc 1 --dvd "C:\DVD\The Story of Art\VIDEO_TS"

would extract the captions from VTS 1, PGC 1 of the unencrypted DVD in C:\DVD\The Story of Art\VIDEO_TS and save them in "C:\My Video\Sister Windy\In the Beginning.mpg" in a format suitable for display on your Tivo. The t2merge utility does not transcode the audio or video portions of the program stream so these will be in the same format and resolution as they were on the original DVD.


----------



## epstewart

jmemmott said:


> Your question is not entirely clear. There is no need to merge the results with a file that comes from a Tivo as the file already contains the merged results. If you want to watch them in another player, typically they can be left as .smi files for WMP or .srt files for most other players. If you want to merge captions with video from another source for viewing on a Tivo, t2merge would be the simplest approach though not the only one. Stealing from my help file :
> 
> Two Windows command line utilities have been provided to aid you in creating complex processing paths using additional third party tools. T2Merge is used to send captioned video back to a Tivo.
> 
> T2Merge - Used to insert captions into an .mpg files for playback on your Tivo.
> 
> T2Merge - Closed Caption Merge Utility
> 
> Usage: %s [--help] [opts...] <mpeg file>
> -or-
> Usage: %s [--help] [opts...] -dvd <VIDEO_TS directory>
> 
> --output-path, -p
> output file location (default: same path as input file)
> 
> --output-file, -o
> output file - output file name
> 
> --dvd, -d
> Process the directory contents as a DVD VIDEO_TS directory
> 
> --pgc, -g
> target PGC (DVD Only)
> 
> --vts, -v
> target VTS (DVD Only)
> 
> --help, -h
> print help and exit
> 
> the command line
> 
> "C:\Program Files\T2Sami\t2merge" "C:\My Video\Tivo\Flash Gordon - Cold Day in Hell - (Recorded 01-25-08).mpg"
> 
> would merge SRT captions from a file named "C:\My Video\Tivo\Flash Gordon - Cold Day in Hell - (Recorded 01-25-08).srt" with this Flash Gordon episode in the SRT format and save them in "C:\My Video\Tivo\Flash Gordon - Cold Day in Hell - (Recorded 01-25-08)(0).mpg". The name of the output file and its location can be changed by including the -p and/or -o options:
> 
> "C:\Program Files\T2Sami\t2merge" -p "C:\My Video\Flash Gordon" -o "Cold Day in Hell.mpg" "C:\My Video\Tivo\Flash Gordon - Cold Day in Hell - (Recorded 01-25-08).mpg"
> 
> would place the output in the "C:\My Video\Flash Gordon" subdirectory with the file name "Cold Day in Hell.mpg"
> 
> similarly the command line
> 
> "C:\Program Files\T2Sami\t2merge" -p "C:\My Video\Sister Windy" -o "In the Beginning.mpg" --vts 1 --pgc 1 --dvd "C:\DVD\The Story of Art\VIDEO_TS"
> 
> would extract the captions from VTS 1, PGC 1 of the unencrypted DVD in C:\DVD\The Story of Art\VIDEO_TS and save them in "C:\My Video\Sister Windy\In the Beginning.mpg" in a format suitable for display on your Tivo. The t2merge utility does not transcode the audio or video portions of the program stream so these will be in the same format and resolution as they were on the original DVD.


James,

I thank you profusely for the info. I have just begun to recognize that there are now several different executables in the current T2Sami package, T2Merge.exe among them. I expect it will do the thing I am after, which is to merge captions back into the .mpg file after it has been decrypted from the .TiVo file. Afterward, if I understand you correctly, I can send the unencrypted .mpg file with the merged captions back to the TiVo for viewing. Excellent! Thanks again ....


----------



## txporter

epstewart said:


> James,
> 
> I thank you profusely for the info. I have just begun to recognize that there are now several different executables in the current T2Sami package, T2Merge.exe among them. I expect it will do the thing I am after, which is to merge captions back into the .mpg file after it has been decrypted from the .TiVo file. Afterward, if I understand you correctly, I can send the unencrypted .mpg file with the merged captions back to the TiVo for viewing. Excellent! Thanks again ....


Actually, if all you are doing is decrypting the .tivo file and then sending the .mpg back to your Tivo, you should not need to do anything. The caption stream is left intact when .tivo files are decrypted to .mpg. (I believe that James also mentioned this.) Things are different if you want to transcode your video to h.264 or something else, however. In those case, you would need to use something to hardcode the subtitles into the video frames. I use avisynth + x264 or xvid_encraw, depending on whether I want to go to h.264 or xvid. Those are windows based programs though, so I am not sure how they would work under Mac windows emulation.

Generally, I download shows to edit out commercials and then push/pull them back up to my Tivo. I use VideoRedo for editing/decrypting. Captions are held intact through the editting and decrypting process with VideoRedo. The output file will be .mpg that can be brought back to Tivo without any further work needed.


----------



## epstewart

epstewart said:


> James,
> 
> I thank you profusely for the info. I have just begun to recognize that there are now several different executables in the current T2Sami package, T2Merge.exe among them. I expect it will do the thing I am after, which is to merge captions back into the .mpg file after it has been decrypted from the .TiVo file. Afterward, if I understand you correctly, I can send the unencrypted .mpg file with the merged captions back to the TiVo for viewing. Excellent! Thanks again ....


James,

I tried t2merge and got unexpected behavior.

First I did



Code:


C:\>"C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\t2extract.exe" -f srt "\\.psf\Host\Volumes\New 2TB Drive\TiVo Transfers\The Human Spark\3. Brain Matters\The Human Spark - Brain Matters (01_20_2010).mpg"
Extracting captions...
Completed: 100&#37;

That gave me the expected .srt file as output. Then I did



Code:


C:\>"C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\t2merge.exe" "\\.psf\Host\Volumes\New 2TB Drive\TiVo Transfers\The Human Spark\3. Brain Matters\The Human Spark - Brain Matters (01_20_2010).mpg"
Injecting captions...
Completed: 100%
Rebuilding Program Stream...

but that did not seem to generate a new .mpg output file and/or modify the old one. Instead it seems to have generated two output files, an .m2v and an .ac3. The .m2v plays in VLC or MPlayer on the Mac. It has captions as subtitles over the video, but it does not have audio. The separate .ac3 file has the audio.

I understood from the instructions you gave in an earlier post that I was to expect the output file to be .mpg, not .m2v, and that the audio, video, and superimposed captions were to be in that one .mpg file. (I wasn't sure whether t2merge would just modify the original .mpg file or generate a new one.) How can I get t2merge to combine all elements into a single file?

A separate issue: I tried to see whether I would get video, audio, and subtitles if I used t2player on the t2merge output, but t2player behaved very strangely. The first time I used it, it asked whether I wanted to use a package ("ff__________"?) not at all, one time, always, etc. I answered "always." Then I figured out how to open a video and tried to do so. t2player then failed to complete redrawing its window, while a "green arrow" icon appeared next to its tab in my task bar and then kept appearing and reappearing. I could not get t2player to continue, and eventually had to force it to quit. This is, of course, in Windows XP running under Parallels on my Mac. I tried twice more and (aside from not having to revisit whether to use "ff__________"?) got the same odd result. Any idea what was wrong?

Thanks once again for all your help.


----------



## jmemmott

epstewart said:


> I tried t2merge and got unexpected behavior.


I am still not sure we are communicating. If all you are trying to do is watch the video, you do not need to use t2merge at all. Use tivodecode to create an mpg from the .tivo file, use t2extract to extract the caption to an .srt file. You are done!

Play the file in VLC and it will find both the .mpg file with the audio/video stream and the .srt file with the captions as long has they have the same base file name. If the subtitle display is turned on, it will show as video with sound overlaid with the subtitles...

If you subsequently run t2merge as you describe, you will simply put the captions back into the mpg stream and essentially recreate the file you started with. Going full circle and ending up back where you started.

I suspect that the issue you are seeing with t2merge is related to the environment/installation on the Mac. The injection of captions from an .srt is done by injecting EIA 708 user data packets into the video stream on a frame by frame basis and plays havoc with the relationship between the physical program stream and the logical video stream inside of it. Seeing an mpg in this state will choke a Tivo during transfer. To avoid this, the program stream must be remultiplexed to clean it up. The audio (.ac3) and video (.m2v) are separated in the injection step and then multiplexed back together using mplex.exe afterward. If t2merge cannot invoke mplex.exe for this last step on the Mac it would leave things as you describe.



epstewart said:


> A separate issue: I tried to see whether I would get video, audio, and subtitles if I used t2player on the t2merge output, but t2player behaved very strangely.


It sounds like you are using ffdshow as your mpeg codec. The "green arrow" is the subtitle filter icon in ffdshow. It appears when ffdshow detects an .srt file and tries to display them for you. In T2Player this will result in two sets of captions: one from the embedded closed captions through T2Players filters and one from the .srt file and ffdshow. ffdshow will run with this anomaly under Windows but I have never tried DirectShow or ffdshow using Parallels on a Mac. In any case, all the symptoms point to ffdshow/DirectShow configuration issues on the Mac.


----------



## epstewart

James,

Thanks yet again! I'm going to ignore the issue with t2player/ffdshow/DirectShow just now ... I've enough perplexity on my plate as it is. I'll look further into that matter later on.



jmemmott said:


> I am still not sure we are communicating. If all you are trying to do is watch the video, you do not need to use t2merge at all. Use tivodecode to create an mpg from the .tivo file, use t2extract to extract the caption to an .srt file. You are done!


I'm just playing the video on my computer to see what the t2sami software has produced. The ultimate aim is to move it to the TiVo.



jmemmott said:


> Play the file in VLC and it will find both the .mpg file with the audio/video stream and the .srt file with the captions as long has they have the same base file name. If the subtitle display is turned on, it will show as video with sound overlaid with the subtitles...


I can play the original .mpg file (the one I input to t2extract and t2merge) in VLC running under Windows, and I can manually cause VLC to find the .srt subtitles file and use it. I get audio, video, and superimposed subtitles/captions. But I assume t2merge (or mplex.exe) did not multiplex the subtitles/captions into that original .mpg file.



jmemmott said:


> If you subsequently run t2merge as you describe, you will simply put the captions back into the mpg stream and essentially recreate the file you started with. Going full circle and ending up back where you started.


But not into the original .mpg file, right? That file appeared to be unchanged by all I tried to do ... unless your software manages to change its contents without changing the modification date reported by the Mac???



jmemmott said:


> The injection of captions from an .srt is done by injecting EIA 708 user data packets into the video stream on a frame by frame basis and plays havoc with the relationship between the physical program stream and the logical video stream inside of it. Seeing an mpg in this state will choke a Tivo during transfer. To avoid this, the program stream must be remultiplexed to clean it up. The audio (.ac3) and video (.m2v) are separated in the injection step and then multiplexed back together using mplex.exe afterward. If t2merge cannot invoke mplex.exe for this last step on the Mac it would leave things as you describe.


If t2merge is able to invoke mplex.exe as its last step, what would I expect to see? A brand new file with the .mpg extension and with the original filename (but with something like "(0)" appended, I assume.

I did not see that. Nor did I see any indication in the cmd.exe execution of t2merge that mplex.exe had actually been invoked at the end, either successfully or unsuccessfully. There were no error messages that I was able to see. t2merge just wrapped up its execution, seemingly normally.

But no new version of the .mpg file appeared. I am assuming that one should have appeared. Why do you imagine it didn't?

If you don't know what the cause of that was, then can you give me a hint as to how best to invoke mplex.exe manually ... what command line options to use, etc.?



jmemmott said:


> I suspect that the issue you are seeing with t2merge is related to the environment/installation on the Mac.


That is certainly not out of the question. I am using the Parallels emulation software with Windows XP SP2. Parallels allows me to pass folders from the Mac into Windows as directories that Windows can supposedly use in the usual way. The .tivo, .mpg, .srt, etc. files I have been talking about are all on the Mac and accessed via a "pseudo" Windows pathname that normally works fine. Clearly, t2extract had no problem with it, and t2merge was able to find the input file and create the intermediate .m4v and .ac3 output files in that directory. If I try mplex.exe manually, I may learn that it does in fact have a problem with the "pseudo" path ...

The following was edited in after the original posting:

I decided to go ahead and take a stab at using mplex.exe manually:



Code:


C:\>"C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe" -f 3 -v 2 -o "\\.psf\Host\Volumes\New 2TB Drive\TiVo Transfers\The Human Spark\3. Brain Matters\The Human Spark - Brain Matters (01_20_2010)(1).mpg" "\\.psf\Host\Volumes\New 2TB Drive\TiVo Transfers\The Human Spark\3. Brain Matters\The Human Spark - Brain Matters (01_20_2010).m2v" "\\.psf\Host\Volumes\New 2TB Drive\TiVo Transfers\The Human Spark\3. Brain Matters\The Human Spark - Brain Matters (01_20_2010).ac3"
   INFO: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] mplex version 1.9.0 (2.2.7 $Date: 2006/02/01 22:23:01 $)
**ERROR: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] File \\.psf\Host\Volumes\New 2TB Drive\TiVo Transfers\The Human Spark\3. Brain Matters\The Human Spark - Brain Matters (01_20_2010).m2v unrecogniseable!
   INFO: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] File \\.psf\Host\Volumes\New 2TB Drive\TiVo Transfers\The Human Spark\3. Brain Matters\The Human Spark - Brain Matters (01_20_2010).ac3 looks like an AC3 Audio stream.
**ERROR: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Unrecogniseable file(s)... exiting.

C:\>

As you can see, mplex objected to my .m2v file as unrecognizable. I simply dragged the icon for the file from a folder window to the cmd window, so I know the problem is not that I misspelled the filename. The .m2v file was made by t2merge and would seem to be OK. VLC plays it. Was I supposed to specify the .m4v file and the .ac3 file? That would seem to make sense. Why would the former be unrecognizable?


----------



## jmemmott

There is no problem with experimenting. I just wanted to make sure that you realized that the file that should be coming out of t2merge will be not be logically any different than the file you started with. If you sent the original file back to the Tivo and played it back with caption turned on or if you set the file that came out of t2merge back and played it the viewing experience would be substantially the same. Both would show essentially the same captions at the same point in the video.

In any case, for my previous example

"C:\Program Files\T2Sami\t2merge" -p "C:\My Video\Flash Gordon" -o "Cold Day in Hell.mpg" "C:\My Video\Tivo\Flash Gordon - Cold Day in Hell - (Recorded 01-25-08).mpg"

the mplex command would be as follows

"C:\Program Files\T2Sami\mplex.exe" -f 3 -o "C:\My Video\Flash Gordon\Cold Day in Hell.mpg" "C:\My Video\Tivo\Flash Gordon - Cold Day in Hell - (Recorded 01-25-08).m2v" "C:\My Video\Tivo\Flash Gordon - Cold Day in Hell - (Recorded 01-25-08).mp2"

From the error message you are getting in your edited portion, I would suggest putting the original file through the Quick Stream Fix (QSF) function of VideoReDo and then repeating the experiment with the cleaned up version.


----------



## superflysocal

superflysocal said:


> awesome program! this is reason enough to keep my tivo instead of moxi.
> 
> One request: in Auto transfer config, can we make the time filter option to be not global or an option for it not to be global but for each individual shows?


is this possible?


----------



## moyekj

superflysocal said:


> is this possible?


 That would have to be added as another option since currently the time filter is global. I'm curious though what you are using the time filter for specifically? If you don't want older programs to transfer you can always add them to history file from GUI using Auto Transfers->Add selected to history file. i.e. I'm just trying to figure out the value of having time filters for specific programs? If the problem is related to certain programs that don't have unique ProgramId entries that issue is already solved in next release.


----------



## epstewart

jmemmott said:


> There is no problem with experimenting. I just wanted to make sure that you realized that the file that should be coming out of t2merge will be not be logically any different than the file you started with. If you sent the original file back to the Tivo and played it back with caption turned on or if you set the file that came out of t2merge back and played it the viewing experience would be substantially the same. Both would show essentially the same captions at the same point in the video.
> 
> In any case, for my previous example
> 
> "C:\Program Files\T2Sami\t2merge" -p "C:\My Video\Flash Gordon" -o "Cold Day in Hell.mpg" "C:\My Video\Tivo\Flash Gordon - Cold Day in Hell - (Recorded 01-25-08).mpg"
> 
> the mplex command would be as follows
> 
> "C:\Program Files\T2Sami\mplex.exe" -f 3 -o "C:\My Video\Flash Gordon\Cold Day in Hell.mpg" "C:\My Video\Tivo\Flash Gordon - Cold Day in Hell - (Recorded 01-25-08).m2v" "C:\My Video\Tivo\Flash Gordon - Cold Day in Hell - (Recorded 01-25-08).mp2"
> 
> From the error message you are getting in your edited portion, I would suggest putting the original file through the Quick Stream Fix (QSF) function of VideoReDo and then repeating the experiment with the cleaned up version.


James,

After QSF on the original .TiVo file (which was a different one than before; it was a 5 min. clip of "The Rock" from Encore HD) VideoReDo produced a .mpg file which I cranked into t2extract and then t2merge. The latter produced an new .mpg file (!) and also a file named mplex.txt. The new .mpg file was too short, and the mplex.text file had in it



Code:


INFO: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] mplex version 1.9.0 (2.2.7 $Date: 2006/02/01 22:23:01 $)
   INFO: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] File C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\The Rock\The Rock (03_25_2010).m2v looks like an MPEG Video stream.
   INFO: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] File C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\The Rock\The Rock (03_25_2010).ac3 looks like an AC3 Audio stream.
   INFO: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Found 1 audio streams and 1 video streams
   INFO: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Selecting generic MPEG2 output profile
   INFO: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Multiplexing video program stream!
   INFO: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Scanning for header info: Video stream e0 (C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\The Rock\The Rock (03_25_2010).m2v) 
   INFO: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] VIDEO STREAM: e0
   INFO: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Frame width     : 1920
   INFO: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Frame height    : 1080
   INFO: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Aspect ratio    : 16:9 display
   INFO: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Picture rate    : 29.970 frames/sec
   INFO: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2SamiStuff\mplex.exe] Bit rate        : 65000000 bits/sec
   INFO: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Vbv buffer size : 1222656 bytes
   INFO: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] CSPF            : 0
   INFO: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Scanning for header info: AC3 Audio stream 00 (C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\The Rock\The Rock (03_25_2010).ac3)
   INFO: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] AC3 frame size = 1536
   INFO: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] AC3 AUDIO STREAM:
   INFO: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\newkmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Bit rate       :    49152 bytes/sec (384 kbit/sec)
   INFO: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Frequency      :     48000 Hz
   INFO: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] SYSTEMS/PROGRAM stream:
   INFO: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] rough-guess multiplexed stream data rate    : 66735000
   INFO: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Setting best-guess data rate.
   INFO: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Run-in delay = 0 Video delay = 0 Audio delay = 0
   INFO: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] New sequence commences...
   INFO: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Video e0: buf=      0 frame=000000 sector=00000000
   INFO: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Audio bd: buf=      0 frame=000000 sector=00000000
++ WARN: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Stream e0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=22 required(DTS)=0
++ WARN: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Video e0: buf=   1994 frame=000000 sector=00000001
++ WARN: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Audio bd: buf=      0 frame=000000 sector=00000000
++ WARN: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Stream e0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=57692 required(DTS)=0
++ WARN: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Video e0: buf= 215412 frame=000025 sector=00000723
++ WARN: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Audio bd: buf=  15102 frame=000028 sector=00000022
++ WARN: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Stream e0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=128464 required(DTS)=0
++ WARN: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Video e0: buf= 226081 frame=000038 sector=00001118
++ WARN: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Audio bd: buf=  14949 frame=000053 sector=00000041
++ WARN: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Stream e0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=227321 required(DTS)=0
++ WARN: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Video e0: buf= 200996 frame=000071 sector=00002056
++ WARN: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Audiobd: buf=  15063 frame=000087 sector=00000067
++ WARN: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Stream e0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=241042 required(DTS)=0
++ WARN: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Video e0: buf=   2021 frame=000078 sector=00002281
++ WARN: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Audio bd: buf=  13422 frame=000091 sector=00000070
++ WARN: [C:\Documents andSettings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Stream e0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=378632 required(DTS)=0
++ WARN: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Video e0: buf= 210573 frame=000116 sector=00003621
++ WARN: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Audio bd: buf=  16188 frame=000141 sector=00000108
++ WARN: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Stream e0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=587923 required(DTS)=0
++ WARN: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Video e0: buf= 233035 frame=000182 sector=00005291
++ WARN: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\newkmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Audio bd: buf=  14775 frame=000213 sector=00000163
++ WARN: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Stream e0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=602727 required(DTS)=0
++ WARN:[C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Video e0: buf=   2025 frame=000187 sector=00005505
++ WARN: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Audio bd: buf=  13134 frame=000217sector=00000166
++ WARN: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Stream e0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=678914 required(DTS)=0
++ WARN: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Video e0: buf= 181610 frame=000218 sector=00006383
++ WARN: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Audio bd: buf=  15471 frame=000245 sector=00000187
++ WARN: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Stream e0: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=693961 required(DTS)=0
++ WARN: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Video e0: buf=   2025 frame=000224 sector=00006593
++ WARN: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Audio bd: buf=  13830 frame=000249 sector=00000190
++ WARN: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Stream e0: data will arrive too latesent(SCR)=888912 required(DTS)=0
++ WARN: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Video e0: buf=   2025 frame=000277 sector=00008280
++ WARN: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Audio bd: buf=  16071 frame=000318 sector=00000243
**ERROR: [C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe] Too many frame drops -exiting<TEST INFO>: Child process ended

What does "Too many frame drops" suggest to you? Does it simply reflect the long series of earlier ++ WARN: messages? I would assume it does. But I would also assume that VideoReDo QSF's "cleaned up" output would be immune to this kind of problem!

I should also mention that the original .TiVo file was transferred directly from my TiVo to my Windows environment, and all subsequent processing was done within that environment. None of the files or folders were on a "pseudo" network drive as was previously the case. That eliminates one variable ...

I appreciate your help in all this, James ...


----------



## jmemmott

Frame drops are typically caused by a target bit rate that is too low. Too many drops will stop the process because the results will be very poor. mplex is trying to calculate the value it should use. It looks like this may be coming out too low.

You can try to manually mux the .m2v and .ac3 files and override the rate with a command like the following to force a higher bit rate. If this works I will have to look at the code to see if I can send mplex a better value or allow you to override it directly.

"C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe" -r 12000 -f 3 -o "C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\The Rock\The Rock (03_25_2010).mpg" "C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\The Rock\The Rock (03_25_2010).m2v" "C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\The Rock\The Rock (03_25_2010).ac3"


----------



## epstewart

jmemmott said:


> Frame drops are typically caused by a target bit rate that is too low. Too many drops will stop the process because the results will be very poor. mplex is trying to calculate the value it should use. It looks like this may be coming out too low.
> 
> You can try to manually mux the .m2v and .ac3 files and override the rate with a command like the following to force a higher bit rate. If this works I will have to look at the code to see if I can send mplex a better value or allow you to override it directly.
> 
> "C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\new kmttg stuff\T2Sami Stuff\mplex.exe" -r 12000 -f 3 -o "C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\The Rock\The Rock (03_25_2010).mpg" "C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\The Rock\The Rock (03_25_2010).m2v" "C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Desktop\The Rock\The Rock (03_25_2010).ac3"


James,

No joy. I tried the suggested command and the result was exactly the same. I even raised the -r value as high as 40000 and it made no difference! The result was exactly as before.

I have also made some other experiments without success. I used VideoReDo to take a 1-min. clip from the middle of the originally 5-min. "The Rock" video, under the assumption that maybe the very beginning of the original file was somehow deficient. I had to pass that 1-min. .mpg file back through VRD Quick Stream Fix before t2merge could utilize mplex on the intermediate output files, but after I did that t2merge was able to recognize its two output intermediates and process them. Unfortunately, the result was a truncated file that only plays for 10 sec., not 1 min. The mplex process terminated normally, though, and (sadly) the intermediate files were removed automatically, so I could not use them manually with an mplex command. Also, there was no mplex.txt file generated to show me what might have caused mplex to terminate early.

Does it make any difference that my original file is HD?

I am at a loss ... Do you have any ideas?


----------



## wood252ota

Standalone kmttg - what is needed
Since the new premiere will support TS downloading, it looks like I'm about to become a kmttg user. The machine I want to put it on has no internet access, so I would need to put all that kmttg needed on CD and put it on that machine. I have TTG, VideoRedo and Java already on there. I don't need kmttg to decode, edit, etc. Just get the file from the Premiere to the PC hard disk as a .tivo file and I can take it from there.
Thanks for any help


----------



## moyekj

wood252ota said:


> Standalone kmttg - what is needed
> Since the new premiere will support TS downloading, it looks like I'm about to become a kmttg user. The machine I want to put it on has no internet access, so I would need to put all that kmttg needed on CD and put it on that machine. I have TTG, VideoRedo and Java already on there. I don't need kmttg to decode, edit, etc. Just get the file from the Premiere to the PC hard disk as a .tivo file and I can take it from there.
> Thanks for any help


 Other than the kmttg installation you just need "curl" from the tools zip file. So a sample installation would be:
1. Make a folder for the kmttg installation:
c:\kmttg
2. Unzip kmttg_v0p7i.zip into that folder.
3. Unzip kmttg_win32_tools_v0p7h.zip into the same folder.
That's it. Run program by double-clicking on kmttg.jar. Under config make sure to configure to download in TS format.


----------



## wood252ota

Moyekj,
Works for me. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## orangeboy

Question for you Moyekj: Upgrading from kmttg_v0p7e to kmttg_v0p7i, would it be in my best interest to copy kmttg.jar into my execution folder*, and simply delete the tivodecode folder, allowing for kmttg to go out and download it for me? 

*I install into a version named folder, such as \kmttg_v0p7b, \kmttg_v0p7c, etc., then copy the contents over to a non-version named "execution" folder: \kmttg. This allows for a quick fallback by copying the previous version back into the execution folder in case something goes sideways.


----------



## moyekj

orangeboy said:


> Question for you Moyekj: Upgrading from kmttg_v0p7e to kmttg_v0p7i, would it be in my best interest to copy kmttg.jar into my execution folder*, and simply delete the tivodecode folder, allowing for kmttg to go out and download it for me?
> 
> *I install into a version named folder, such as \kmttg_v0p7b, \kmttg_v0p7c, etc., then copy the contents over to a non-version named "execution" folder: \kmttg. This allows for a quick fallback by copying the previous version back into the execution folder in case something goes sideways.


 I would do something like:
1. Unzip 7i into "execution" folder allowing it to overwrite existing files. (I assume you already have previous installation there with config.ini, auto.ini, auto.history etc which contains all your settings/preferences).
2. Remove "tivodecode" folder from "execution" folder.
3. Double click on kmttg.jar and let it download and install updated tools.


----------



## orangeboy

moyekj said:


> I would do something like:
> 1. Unzip 7i into "execution" folder allowing it to overwrite existing files. (I assume you already have previous installation there with config.ini, auto.ini, auto.history etc which contains all your settings/preferences).
> 2. Remove "tivodecode" folder from "execution" folder.
> 3. Double click on kmttg.jar and let it download and install updated tools.


Done and done. I think the kmttg_win32_tools_v0p7h.zip extracted over my comskip.ini. I'm pretty sure it was the default comskip.ini since I keep a copy of override comskip.ini's in the output folders that need overriden.

Thanks K!


----------



## jmemmott

epstewart said:


> James,
> 
> Does it make any difference that my original file is HD?
> 
> I am at a loss ... Do you have any ideas?


There is no inherent problem with HD. I just ran a clip of my own through t2merge with no special adjustments to make sure I had not inadvertently caused a problem in the current release:

Video : 1920 x 1080, 16:9, 38.810 nominal bitrate, 14.054 kbit/s actual bitrate
Audio : AC3 384Kbps, Dolby Digital 5.1, 48000 Hz

It ran all the way through and plays fine with captions correctly added when I transferred it back to my TivoHD.

That does not mean the problem is not encoding dependant however. Each cable channel sets its own encoding standards and they vary widely. There are many issues such as GOP length and the exact mixture of I, B, and P frames that can affect what comes out. I would like to get a short clip (~2 minutes) from you so I can see exactly what your video stream looks like. I will take that offline and PM you to do this as it has no general interest for the forum.


----------



## epstewart

jmemmott said:


> There is no inherent problem with HD. I just ran a clip of my own through t2merge with no special adjustments to make sure I had not inadvertently caused a problem in the current release:
> 
> Video : 1920 x 1080, 16:9, 38.810 nominal bitrate, 14.054 kbit/s actual bitrate
> Audio : AC3 384Kbps, Dolby Digital 5.1, 48000 Hz
> 
> It ran all the way through and plays fine with captions correctly added when I transferred it back to my TivoHD.
> 
> That does not mean the problem is not encoding dependant however. Each cable channel sets its own encoding standards and they vary widely. There are many issues such as GOP length and the exact mixture of I, B, and P frames that can affect what comes out. I would like to get a short clip (~2 minutes) from you so I can see exactly what your video stream looks like. I will take that offline and PM you to do this as it has no general interest for the forum.


Jim, I replied to your PM and uploaded a couple of clips to you. Thanks ...


----------



## ThAbtO

I am now using kmttg v0p7i.

Here are some things/features I like to see on kmttg:

1. I like the capability to remember the last window position and open to.
2. I like the capability to browse the files instead of having to 'add' files every time.
3. I like to see a time remaining on its current job.
4. I like the capability of remembering the column positions. I can re-arrange the columns but when kmttg is re-opened, its back to the original order.


----------



## moyekj

For 1 it saves last tab you were in and resumes on that tab. A number of other things are also saved between sessions such as task selections and Encoding Profile.
For 4 it saves column orders however you have them for each TiVo and FILES tab and when you restart resumes with same order. Also under config Visual tab if you disable "Auto size NPL column widths" kmttg will also keep column widths as you had them.


----------



## ThAbtO

ThAbtO said:


> I am now using kmttg v0p7i.
> 
> Here are some things/features I like to see on kmttg:
> 
> 1. I like the capability to remember the last window position and open to.
> 2. I like the capability to browse the files instead of having to 'add' files every time.
> 3. I like to see a time remaining on its current job.
> 4. I like the capability of remembering the column positions. I can re-arrange the columns but when kmttg is re-opened, its back to the original order.





moyekj said:


> For 1 it saves last tab you were in and resumes on that tab. A number of other things are also saved between sessions such as task selections and Encoding Profile.
> For 4 it saves column orders however you have them for each TiVo and FILES tab and when you restart resumes with same order. Also under config Visual tab if you disable "Auto size NPL column widths" kmttg will also keep column widths as you had them.


For 1, it doesn't remember the windows (screen) position when I open as a new task, the window aligns to the screen's left edge. However it does remember the window size.
For 4, what I am doing now is to drag the status column from the left side to the right side of jobs. The column returns to its original (left) column position upon opening as a new task.


----------



## moyekj

For 4 the Now Playing table column positions are the ones that are remembered. Never considered bothering to save it for job table as didn't think anyone would bother re-arranging that one, but I suppose it could be done.
For 1 that's right, I don't save last physical position, just size, but I guess position would be easy enough to save/restore as well.


----------



## moyekj

v0p7j version just released with some useful enhancements. Consult the release notes for a summary of enhancements, changes and fixes:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/release_notes


----------



## VideoGrabber

moyekj wrote,
> _v0p7j version just released with some useful enhancements._ <

Lots of good work. Thanks! A couple comments:

1) "_Added automatic retry attempts for failed downloads which some users run into occasionally_."

I'm sure this will be extremely useful, especially when coming back hours later to find that 1 or 2 huge files never even got started, due to some transient issue. Folks should also be aware though that things can still fail if you happen to leave your TiVo recordings in Pause mode... even after the recording is finished.

I do this frequently, to speed up the TTG process (Pausing recordings makes other transfers go faster), but you then need to remember to unPause it later. Even after it finishes recording, it'll still be "busy" AFA the TiVo is concerned, and won't transfer it. Pausing playback doesn't have the same limitations.

2) "_Disk Usage GUI will now set Total Disk Space (GB) as the total used space if user has not set that option_."

This can provide some useful information, but would be even more so if it could override your best guess. I.e., I think I have x-GB of recordable space on my unit (and I might be pretty close), but potentially there may be a few extra GB available I'm not aware of. If kmttg was monitoring this, it could just bump the value if it ever saw anything higher.

- Tim


----------



## orangeboy

moyekj said:


> v0p7j version just released with some useful enhancements. Consult the release notes for a summary of enhancements, changes and fixes:
> http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/release_notes


Are there updated tools in kmttg_win32_tools_v0p7j.zip?


----------



## moyekj

orangeboy said:


> Are there updated tools in kmttg_win32_tools_v0p7j.zip?


 Yes, tivodecode and comskip were updated for windows, only tivodecode for Mac. (tivodecode 0.3pre4 with TS support).
Thanks again AudioNutz (Bill) for the Mac tools zip file update as I don't have a Mac to be able to update that package myself.


----------



## orangeboy

moyekj said:


> Yes, tivodecode and comskip were updated for windows, only tivodecode for Mac. (tivodecode 0.3pre4 with TS support).
> Thanks again AudioNutz (Bill) for the Mac tools zip file update as I don't have a Mac to be able to update that package myself.


Thanks K -

I guess I have one more question: what happens to downloads that don't support TS (such as my workhorse 648 model), and the box is checked to force the TS download? Is the &FORMAT string ignored?


----------



## ThAbtO

v0p7j is working. :up:

The only thing I still haven't figured out is the Push feature. When I try to Push, it says 'Push job completed' and the title goes to auto_push.txt, but nothing else happens.


----------



## moyekj

orangeboy said:


> Thanks K -
> 
> I guess I have one more question: what happens to downloads that don't support TS (such as my workhorse 648 model), and the box is checked to force the TS download? Is the &FORMAT string ignored?


 The extra format string of the download URL is ignored by TiVos that don't support TS download option so it can't hurt to be enabled (and in fact for fresh kmttg installations is now enabled by default). I have 2 648s and have that option enabled with no side effects, and hope that some day TiVo bothers to enable TS container support for Series 3 TiVos.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> v0p7j is working. :up:
> 
> The only thing I still haven't figured out is the Push feature. When I try to Push, it says 'Push job completed' and the title goes to auto_push.txt, but nothing else happens.


 FYI the kmttg pyTivo push task is completely independent from the auto_push tool. (You mentioned updating of auto_push.txt file which is part of auto_push tool and nothing to do with kmttg pyTivo push).
Note that if the TiVo you are pushing to is part of a TiVo beta program the production mind server is different and hence pushes via mind.tivo.com won't work (as is the case with TiVo Desktop auto pushes).


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

VideoGrabber said:


> 1) "_Added automatic retry attempts for failed downloads which some users run into occasionally_."
> 
> I'm sure this will be extremely useful, especially when coming back hours later to find that 1 or 2 huge files never even got started, due to some transient issue. Folks should also be aware though that things can still fail if you happen to leave your TiVo recordings in Pause mode... even after the recording is finished.


I have this same problem frequently. Maybe it's because my WD expander is getting flaky.

At any rate, when I get Server Busy I usually have been able to recover by using the File -> Reset TiVo Web Server menu option. It's a lot more convenient than rebooting the TiVo. Hopefully this new code does the recovery automatically. I'll give it a try today.


----------



## VideoGrabber

moyekj commented:
> _...hope that some day TiVo bothers to enable TS container support for Series 3 TiVos._ <

??? Is this not included in the 11.0f release, currently being pushed out?

- Tim


----------



## ThAbtO




----------



## moyekj

VideoGrabber said:


> moyekj commented:
> > _...hope that some day TiVo bothers to enable TS container support for Series 3 TiVos._ <
> 
> ??? Is this not included in the 11.0f release, currently being pushed out?
> 
> - Tim


 Nope at least not for me. One of my units has 11.0f and I don't see that option available using https in web browser. According to TivoJerry 11.0f was just a bug fix release so I doubt we would see such enhancements in that release (or potentially any series 3 software update in the future). Looks like most resources will now be devoted to fixing issues and improving HDUI of the Premiere units so I don't expect series 3 to get much attention, but of course that is pure speculation on my part.

EDIT: Seeing as New Zealand & Australia units have version 14.x and the Premiere has 14.x and all of those support TS downloads I would expect if by chance we do get TS support for series 3 units it would be in a 14.x version or later. (The Premiere units have "Classic UI" version which apparently looks mostly like we have on series 3 so maybe that suggests the underlying classic UI could be shared among series 3 & 4 platforms at least initially).


----------



## VideoGrabber

moyekj,
> _One of my units has 11.0f and I don't see that option available using https in web browser._ <

Thanks very much for that information! That's really good to know. I was anxiously awaiting this update to arrive, so I could finally get all the files off my TiVo that TTG (PS mode) truncates. Sounds like that's not going to happen on this update cycle.  (And potentially, never.)

I've only been waiting 2 years for them to fix this. When I heard that a new update was finally rolling out, I jumped to the conclusion  that a capability they added to the Aussie version 5 months ago would be incorporated here.

I'll need to go in and do a slash and burn, because my unit is now ~80% full of files I've been unable to transfer. :down: I guess I also also need to ask myself why I have a TiVo, since it's obviously not working for me. 

- Tim


----------



## moyekj

If you have more than 1 unit and know the point where TTG is cutting off you can try setting pause point to there and then do a partial MRV transfer (from paused point) to other unit and eventually end up with 2 partial files you can stitch back together. Messy way of going about it but feasible if there are shows you really would like to keep. Knock on wood I've never ran into a case where TTG only gives me a partial file...


----------



## VideoGrabber

Thanks for the suggestion! That's some pretty smart thinking. Yes, I can find the exact points where it truncates (by looking at the piece I do manage to get). But I don't have another S3. 

One other option, along the same lines, could be to buy a Premiere, MRV everything over, then TTG it down from the Premiere in TS mode. Those are some very impressive download speeds that bkdtv demoed!

- Tim


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

Phantom Gremlin said:


> At any rate, when I get Server Busy I usually have been able to recover by using the File -> Reset TiVo Web Server menu option. It's a lot more convenient than rebooting the TiVo. Hopefully this new code does the recovery automatically. I'll give it a try today.


I'm still getting lots of Server Busy return codes. But I think that's because my WD expander is going bad. E.g. it sometimes takes 3 or 4 attempts at booting (doing a power cycle each time) before I get the TiVo critter splash movie. Most of the time it goes to a blank gray screen instead.

Anyway, with the v0p7j version I still have Server Busy, but the transfer will sometimes recover. For example, one file succeeded on the 4th retry. Once a transfer starts properly, it will always run to completion. It never hangs up in the middle.

So my initial reaction is that the retry code has helped. I've been able to retrieve all my programs off the TiVO and will replace the HD soon.


----------



## kmp14

I am brand new to kmttg, and wow, how cool! I am having a minor issue. The Auto Transfers are not getting placed in the location I have specified in the ".mpg Output Dir". I have the configuration set to decrypt and QS Fix. When I manually run a show, it works as expected, and the file gets processed into the .mpg Output Dir. but Auto Transfers dont, the stay in the .Tivo Output Dir. I am gonna search the thread, but this question might be tricky to find...thanks!

Oh yeah, and I am running the auto transfers as a service, and the service runs under an account that has access to everything. The mpg Output Dir is a network drive mapping.


----------



## moyekj

kmp14 said:


> I am brand new to kmttg, and wow, how cool! I am having a minor issue. The Auto Transfers are not getting placed in the location I have specified in the ".mpg Output Dir". I have the configuration set to decrypt and QS Fix. When I manually run a show, it works as expected, and the file gets processed into the .mpg Output Dir. but Auto Transfers dont, the stay in the .Tivo Output Dir. I am gonna search the thread, but this question might be tricky to find...thanks!
> 
> Oh yeah, and I am running the auto transfers as a service, and the service runs under an account that has access to everything. The mpg Output Dir is a network drive mapping.


 I think the key issue is the following:
"The mpg Output Dir is a network drive"
There was another user using a network drive as one of the output dirs but he was having same problem you specify. Turns out that the problem was in service mode kmttg didn't have access to network drive, and when that happens kmttg will reset to tivoDir or the kmttg installation dir. You should see something like the following in auto.log file if that is what is happening:
"Configured mpegDir does not exist, resetting to default"

Part of the problem may be service order start. If kmttg service starts before the network drive is mounted/available then that would be a problem. Other problem could be permissions issue if service is not using an account with proper permissions to see network drive.
Ultimately the user resolved his problem but unfortunately did not share all the details of exactly how he fixed it.

One experiment you can try is make sure network drive is mounted, then stop kmttg service and start it again and then see if you get the auto.log message I mentioned above and if not then it probably will work. Then it becomes a question of setting up service to start only after network mount is available which I'm not quite sure how one would go about doing.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

moyekj said:


> Then it becomes a question of setting up service to start only after network mount is available which I'm not quite sure how one would go about doing.


Well, you can always unconditionally "sleep" for 30 or 60 seconds after the service is started. That should allow any and all network mounts to become available.

Or maybe, on startup, try to access the mount and, if the directory doesn't exist, retry 5 times, delaying 10 seconds each retry, before giving up and reverting to current behavior.


----------



## moyekj

It also may depend on how you are specifying the output dir. If you are not already you should use the following syntax for the network share instead of a network volume:
i.e. \\server\share
instead of via a network mounted volume such as:
h:\share


----------



## kmp14

moyekj said:


> I think the key issue is the following:
> "The mpg Output Dir is a network drive"
> There was another user using a network drive as one of the output dirs but he was having same problem you specify. Turns out that the problem was in service mode kmttg didn't have access to network drive, and when that happens kmttg will reset to tivoDir or the kmttg installation dir. You should see something like the following in auto.log file if that is what is happening:
> "Configured mpegDir does not exist, resetting to default"
> 
> Part of the problem may be service order start. If kmttg service starts before the network drive is mounted/available then that would be a problem. Other problem could be permissions issue if service is not using an account with proper permissions to see network drive.
> Ultimately the user resolved his problem but unfortunately did not share all the details of exactly how he fixed it.
> 
> One experiment you can try is make sure network drive is mounted, then stop kmttg service and start it again and then see if you get the auto.log message I mentioned above and if not then it probably will work. Then it becomes a question of setting up service to start only after network mount is available which I'm not quite sure how one would go about doing.


I really appreciate the response. Sure enough, there were "Configured mpegDir does not exist" errors in the auto.log. Strange thing is, this was not after a reboot. The drive mapping is there, then I start the service, and I get the error. Again, the service is set up to run as my account which has access to the shares. Regardless, I did find the post from the person with the same question. He resolved it by creating a batch file that copies the completed files to the desired location, and has it called as a custom script in kmttg. One running now. Hopefully it works. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## kmp14

moyekj said:


> It also may depend on how you are specifying the output dir. If you are not already you should use the following syntax for the network share instead of a network volume:
> i.e. \\server\share
> instead of via a network mounted volume such as:
> h:\share


Just saw this post. Instead of the batch file, I am going to try the UNC approach. I assumed that would not work, but it looks like it does. I will let you know. Thanks!


----------



## SoBayJake

moyekj said:


> Yes, tivodecode and comskip were updated for windows, only tivodecode for Mac. (tivodecode 0.3pre4 with TS support).
> Thanks again AudioNutz (Bill) for the Mac tools zip file update as I don't have a Mac to be able to update that package myself.


First of all, I just found kmttg recently, and love it. Thanks so much!

However, I'm having issues with tivodecode. I'm on a Mac.

I think I have the latest version of kmttg (v0p7j) and the tivodecode from "kmttg_MacOSX_tools_v0p7j.zip".

tivodecode reports this:
$ ./tivodecode --version
tivodecode 0.3pre4
Copyright (c) 2006-2007, Jeremy Drake
See COPYING file in distribution for details
Encryption by QUALCOMM 

I think that's the right version?

When I download program streams, everything is fine. When I download as transport streams, things don't work so well. The files download faster, but tivodecode fails. It returns error 138 to kmttg, and you get "Bus error" when running it from the command line. The partially completed file is somewhat decrypted, but has severe macroblocking every few seconds.

Any thoughts?


----------



## moyekj

SoBayJake said:


> I think that's the right version?
> 
> When I download program streams, everything is fine. When I download as transport streams, things don't work so well. The files download faster, but tivodecode fails. It returns error 138 to kmttg, and you get "Bus error" when running it from the command line. The partially completed file is somewhat decrypted, but has severe macroblocking every few seconds.
> 
> Any thoughts?


 Yes that's the right version. tivodecode with TS support is a relatively new development that some gracious anonymous user posted at the tivodecode sourceforge site, so there probably are some minor coding issues still to work out.
One question for you is does the TS format fail to decode for all programs you have tried from multiple channels or does it work right in some cases? Reason I ask is it has worked fine for other Premiere users, so the issue may well be headend, channel or show specific.
I haven't delved into the source code myself so can't really provide insight on what could be wrong but there may be others with experience with video editing that may be able to track down the issue with the help of some sample trouble videos.

EDIT: At least the Premiere still offers choice of TS & PS formats and the PS downloads reportedly (I don't have a Premiere myself) are still much faster than on S3/THD platforms, so that is still a good choice. tivodecode for PS formats has been proven to be very reliable over several years now so is rock solid.


----------



## SoBayJake

moyekj said:


> Yes that's the right version. tivodecode with TS support is a relatively new development that some gracious anonymous user posted at the tivodecode sourceforge site, so there probably are some minor coding issues still to work out.
> One question for you is does the TS format fail to decode for all programs you have tried from multiple channels or does it work right in some cases? Reason I ask is it has worked fine for other Premiere users, so the issue may well be headend, channel or show specific.
> I haven't delved into the source code myself so can't really provide insight on what could be wrong but there may be others with experience with video editing that may be able to track down the issue with the help of some sample trouble videos.
> 
> EDIT: At least the Premiere still offers choice of TS & PS formats and the PS downloads reportedly (I don't have a Premiere myself) are still much faster than on S3/THD platforms, so that is still a good choice. tivodecode for PS formats has been proven to be very reliable over several years now so is rock solid.


At least 2 shows, one on the CW, one on ABC (I think). 
It was on a mac mini, running 10.6.3. I'll try on my MacBook pro this weekend. I might even download Xcode and see if I can see where it's crashing.


----------



## AudioNutz

SoBayJake said:


> ...tivodecode reports this:
> $ ./tivodecode --version
> tivodecode 0.3pre4
> Copyright (c) 2006-2007, Jeremy Drake
> See COPYING file in distribution for details
> Encryption by QUALCOMM
> 
> I think that's the right version?


Yes, that's the latest version.



SoBayJake said:


> When I download program streams, everything is fine. When I download as transport streams, things don't work so well. The files download faster, but tivodecode fails. It returns error 138 to kmttg, and you get "Bus error" when running it from the command line. The partially completed file is somewhat decrypted, but has severe macroblocking every few seconds.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Hmmm.... Usually "Bus Error" is one of those error messages that I get when I use an unsupported OS, or unsupported hardware. (Like a G4, or Tiger OS) I saw in one of your other messages that you're using the recently released 10.6.3 OS, and I cannot confirm nor deny that this is a supported OS with the tivodecode that I compiled last week.

I'm not jumping on 10.6.3 right now, because some of the 'other' tools that I use are not yet supported on that OS. It doesn't surprise me that this piece doesn't work with the 10.6.3 OS right now.

In the meantime, I'll try out a Transport stream with the latest/greatest that I've got...


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> ...I cannot confirm nor deny that this is a supported OS with the tivodecode that I compiled last week.


 Note that the same tivodecode works fine for PS decrypt which strongly suggests the compile and binary are fine.

SoBayJake, if you are willing to contribute a short TS clip of a troubled show along with your MAK you can P.M. me and we can go from there. Otherwise you are relegated to using PS downloads for now. I don't think this forum is appropriate for detailed discussions about tivodecode since technically it circumvents TiVo encryption and TiVo hacking discussions are forbidden here.


----------



## videojanitor

Greetings! Just getting starting trying to use this program -- picked up a TiVo Premiere earlier this week mainly because of the ability to get the improved transfer speeds. But so far, I'm coming up empty in my attempts to get kmttg to download anything.

It SEES the content in the TiVo, but when I attempt to download from it, I get a "Server Busy" error message, and then "Warning: Transient error. HTTP problem." 

I believe it's installed properly, as well as the associated apps, but I can't get past this step. I also have TiVo Desktop installed, and that works. But perhaps that is causing a conflict? Any idea how to begin troubleshooting this? 

Thanks!


----------



## orangeboy

videojanitor said:


> Greetings! Just getting starting trying to use this program -- picked up a TiVo Premiere earlier this week mainly because of the ability to get the improved transfer speeds. But so far, I'm coming up empty in my attempts to get kmttg to download anything.
> 
> It SEES the content in the TiVo, but when I attempt to download from it, I get a "Server Busy" error message, and then "Warning: Transient error. HTTP problem."
> 
> I believe it's installed properly, as well as the associated apps, but I can't get past this step. I also have TiVo Desktop installed, and that works. But perhaps that is causing a conflict? Any idea how to begin troubleshooting this?
> 
> Thanks!


kmttg has a "Reset TiVo Web Server" option that you can try, or restart the TiVo DVR. My Series2 didn't correct itself using the "Reset TiVo Web Server", but did start working again after a restart of the DVR.


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> Note that the same tivodecode works fine for PS decrypt which strongly suggests the compile and binary are fine...


Now that I've done my little test, I can confirm that Transport Streams are working fine on the 10.6.2 version of the OS, with my MacBook Pro hardware. It may have something to do with 10.6.3, but like I mentioned I'm holding off with that update until Cisco updates their VPN stuff.

He could always compile his own directly on 10.6.3, and see if that changes things...


----------



## videojanitor

orangeboy said:


> kmttg has a "Reset TiVo Web Server" option that you can try, or restart the TiVo DVR. My Series2 didn't correct itself using the "Reset TiVo Web Server", but did start working again after a restart of the DVR.


Well ain't that somethin' -- I tried the "Reset TiVo Web Server" option, but it didn't work. On your suggestion, I just restarted the TiVo, and now it's working!

Thanks!

Edit: Well, only-semi success as it turns out. For whatever reason, everything I select for transfer only partially completes. It seems to dump out at the same point in each show -- one might go to 100MB or so, while another will transfer 580MB and then stop. It seems to think it has finished -- no errors are returned. The same shows transfer completely with TiVo Desktop. (?)


----------



## SoBayJake

moyekj said:


> Note that the same tivodecode works fine for PS decrypt which strongly suggests the compile and binary are fine.
> 
> SoBayJake, if you are willing to contribute a short TS clip of a troubled show along with your MAK you can P.M. me and we can go from there. Otherwise you are relegated to using PS downloads for now. I don't think this forum is appropriate for detailed discussions about tivodecode since technically it circumvents TiVo encryption and TiVo hacking discussions are forbidden here.


I'm downloading XCode right now, and I'll try compiling to see if I can make any progress. Also downloading an episode of Lost that I'll try. And I'll make a few short recordings to see what I can get.

I realized one of the clips was transferred from my S3, so that might have something to do with it, I don't know. But I'll get some fresh clips recorded directly on the Premiere to test.


----------



## moyekj

videojanitor said:


> Well ain't that somethin' -- I tried the "Reset TiVo Web Server" option, but it didn't work. On your suggestion, I just restarted the TiVo, and now it's working!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Edit: Well, only-semi success as it turns out. For whatever reason, everything I select for transfer only partially completes. It seems to dump out at the same point in each show -- one might go to 100MB or so, while another will transfer 580MB and then stop. It seems to think it has finished -- no errors are returned. The same shows transfer completely with TiVo Desktop. (?)


 It's not a good idea to run TiVo Desktop at the same time as you could be over-taxing the TiVo web server. I would suggest you pause TiVo Desktop. Better yet dump TiVo Desktop all together as the combination of kmttg and pyTivo IMO is a much better solution.


----------



## SoBayJake

So I think the TiVo was in a bad state. An unexpected reboot (caused by hitting "Record") seems to have cleared things up!

Sorry for the false alarm!


----------



## videojanitor

moyekj said:


> It's not a good idea to run TiVo Desktop at the same time as you could be over-taxing the TiVo web server. I would suggest you pause TiVo Desktop. Better yet dump TiVo Desktop all together as the combination of kmttg and pyTivo IMO is a much better solution.


Thanks for the info and suggestion -- I will do just that ...

<minutes elapse>

... OK, TiVo Desktop is gone. Same result when trying to download the two shows I tried before. Tried a third show, and it transferred fine. I suppose it's possible the other two are somehow corrupt, though TiVo Desktop transferred them. Is there a way to get kmttg to ignore the errors and keep on going?


----------



## moyekj

videojanitor said:


> Thanks for the info and suggestion -- I will do just that ...
> 
> <minutes elapse>
> 
> ... OK, TiVo Desktop is gone. Same result when trying to download the two shows I tried before. Tried a third show, and it transferred fine. I suppose it's possible the other two are somehow corrupt, though TiVo Desktop transferred them. Is there a way to get kmttg to ignore the errors and keep on going?


 Since you are using this with a Premiere unit note that TiVo Desktop currently pulls the shows in mpeg2 Program Stream (PS) format only while for kmttg v0p7j it pulls them in mpeg2 Transport Stream (TS) format by default. So most likely if you change kmttg setting to pull in PS format instead the same pulls that worked with TiVo Desktop should also work with kmttg. Sounds like perhaps there are still some bugs with pulling in TS format? To use PS format in kmttg:
File->Configure...
Program Options tab
Disable "Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format"
OK

Let us know if that indeed is the problem as that would be an interesting tidbit and possibly another bug with Premiere units.


----------



## bkdtv

moyekj said:


> Let us know if that indeed is the problem as that would be an interesting tidbit and possibly another bug with Premiere units.


I have noticed that pulling in TS seems more sensitive to program stream errors. If there are a lot of errors in the stream, MPEG-PS may work while the faster MPEG-TS does not.

Oddly, this seems to be an issue with the latest software. I have a few "bad" recordings that downloaded fine in TS format under 14.0, but all I get are partial downloads in TS format under 14.1. They download fine in PS format.


----------



## orangeboy

bkdtv said:


> I have noticed that pulling in TS seems more sensitive to program stream errors. If there are a lot of errors in the stream, MPEG-PS may work while the faster MPEG-TS does not.
> 
> Oddly, this seems to be an issue with the latest software. I have a few "bad" recordings that downloaded fine in TS format under 14.0, but all I get are partial downloads in TS format under 14.1. They download fine in PS format.


Same experience here, too. Running a TS format through the kmttg processes (including push) results in macro-blocking and skips every few seconds for me.


----------



## bkdtv

orangeboy said:


> Same experience here, too. Running a TS format through the kmttg processes (including push) results in macro-blocking and skips every few seconds for me.


With the same TS recording as a source, I find that recordings decrypted (+QSfix) with VideoRedo fare much better than those with tivodecode.


----------



## videojanitor

moyekj said:


> So most likely if you change kmttg setting to pull in PS format instead the same pulls that worked with TiVo Desktop should also work with kmttg. Sounds like perhaps there are still some bugs with pulling in TS format? [...] Let us know if that indeed is the problem as that would be an interesting tidbit and possibly another bug with Premiere units.


It seems you have correctly diagnosed this. The troubled shows transferred fine in PS mode. Of course it's slower, but at least that's a good workaround.


----------



## SoBayJake

I saw others were having pixelation problems with TS files. I was too, and a reboot of the TiVo corrected it. tivodecode was happy with the new files, no more pixelation. I don't know how long it will last.

I think there's a gremlin in the TiVo code related to pulling things off the box. When it encrypts the TS, I think something goes awry.


----------



## moyekj

Good feedback. Sounds like it's more reliable to keep in PS mode for now. Perhaps that's why TiVo hasn't bothered to update TiVo Desktop yet to support TS mode (even though obviously the TiVoDirectShowFilter dll does support TS).


----------



## VideoGrabber

Well, my experiences have been aggravating, and rather different than those reported here. Using a Premiere with v14.1a, along with kmttg-v0p7j.

1) Anything I download in PS mode can be loaded and played fine in VRD. However, if it's something I MRV'd over from my S3 because it always truncates there, it truncates in the same spot on the Primo, in PS mode. So no improvement on that front.

2) When I turn on TS mode for the download in kmttg, NOTHING is playable in VRD. It's all broken up and scrambled (and no sound). So it's not decoding properly. That's in VRD-Beta596. The earlier versions of VRD won't play them at all... just sit there forever in a Busy state, until I manually kill them.

3) If I use TS mode for the transfers, but click "Decrypt with tivodecode" (latest version that v0p7j grabbed), they then play "fine" in VRD (any version), but have sporadic bursts of black squares (on average every 3 seconds, though some files have both closer and farther spaced bursts... ~1-5 seconds).

4) using TS mode, I do get the full transfer for the files MRV'ed over from the S3. So *it seems to solve the truncation issue*. But with the problems from (2) and (3), it's not doing me much good. 

It was my understanding (I read it somewhere... probably here) that VRD would have no problem with files transferred in TS mode. Maybe that changed between 14.0 and 14.1.

Also, the speeds that bkdtv reported in his benchmarks were fully born out. PS mode downloads, normally averaging 20 MBit/s on my S3 (with both tuners disabled), were 40 MBit/sec on the Primo. And in TS mode, that went to 60 MBit/s on average, though there were extended periods where I got 70-75 MBit/s! Pretty impressive speeds. Now if it only worked.

- Tim

P.S. Maybe rather than referring to my Premiere as "Primo", I should be calling it "Preemie".


----------



## VideoGrabber

bkdtv said:


> I have noticed that pulling in TS seems more sensitive to program stream errors. If there are a lot of errors in the stream, MPEG-PS may work while the faster MPEG-TS does not.


That seems peculiar, since transport streams should be *more* fault tolerant, not less.

- Tim


----------



## moyekj

VideoGrabber said:


> 3) If I use TS mode for the transfers, but click "Decrypt with tivodecode" (latest version that v0p7j grabbed), they then play "fine" in VRD (any version), but have sporadic bursts of black squares (on average every 3 seconds, though some files have both closer and farther spaced bursts... ~1-5 seconds).


 Sounds like tivodecode is not decrypting all video frames for that case.

I think it has been well established that TS mode can be very unreliable for both downloading and decrypting. TS decryption is better handled by TiVoDirectShowFilter (used by VideoRedo) than tivodecode, but both can have problems.

Bottom line. If you have any problems then turn off TS download mode. Since PS downloads are still much faster than THD/S3 units I think that would be my choice for reliability reasons.


----------



## VideoGrabber

moyekj said:


> Sounds like tivodecode is not decrypting all video frames for that case....
> 
> Bottom line. If you have any problems then turn off TS download mode. Since PS downloads are still much faster than THD/S3 units I think that would be my choice for reliability reasons.


I can't argue with that. It's fairly obvious that the current build of tivodecode, enhanced to add TS support, has problems at boundaries, as you described in another thread. So it's _almost_ there, but not quite. Makes sense.

But what I'm not understanding at the moment is *why VRD is having problems with the TS* mode downloads? I was pretty sure one of the Dan's indicated they were working fine. The same .TiVo files that tivodecode can "almost" handle, aren't accepted by VRD at all (and VRD would be my first choice, due to QSF). They're all there, or tivodecode would be having worse problems. But maybe that's a question better suited to the VRD forums.

However, MY bottom line is that without working TS mode (some way, some how), *the Premiere hasn't helped me one bit* getting the truncating TTG transfers resolved. So I'm right back where I started.

I appreciate your comments, how smoothly kmttg works, and the blazing speeds that TS/TTG transfers run at. If only...


----------



## SoBayJake

Sorry if I missed this, or it's covered elsewhere, but shouldn't I be able to send .TiVo files back to my TiVo?

When I download a .TiVo file in TS format, it will not go back, not with pyTivoX nor StreamBaby. With pyTivox, it says "Transferring prohibited by the copyright holder," and with StreamBaby it says "Incompatible video type."

When I download a .TiVo file in PS format, it will attempt to download from pyTivoX, but the blue transfer light comes on for about 1 second. The file is listed in My Shows/Now Playing, but is zero length, 0 size, and immediately asks if I want to delete the show. StreamBaby can stream the file back without issues.

Am I crazy?


----------



## bkdtv

VideoGrabber said:


> 2) When I turn on TS mode for the download in kmttg, NOTHING is playable in VRD. It's all broken up and scrambled (and no sound). So it's not decoding properly. That's in VRD-Beta596. The earlier versions of VRD won't play them at all... just sit there forever in a Busy state, until I manually kill them.


I can't recall whether I had that problem in VRD 596. I don't have it in 599. Give that a try.



SoBayJake said:


> Sorry if I missed this, or it's covered elsewhere, but shouldn't I be able to send .TiVo files back to my TiVo?


You can't "push" .TiVo files. You can only "pull" them from the NPL on the TiVo.

I believe the latest versions of pyTiVo (which may not be in pyTiVoX) incorporate TiVo decode to decode the .TiVo into MPG for push, provided you enter your MAK and location of tivodecode.exe in the pyTiVo.conf configuration file.


----------



## stujac

So, my computer crashed yesterday and I had to end up doing a factory reset so I've lost everything. Unfortunately, I "didn't believe" in backing up data. What an idiot. In any event I'm recreating all programs and I downloaded and upzipped the latest version but when it opened up there was the jar file but it wouldn't open. What did I miss? I've had every version of the kmttg software and always just updated when you had a new release.


----------



## ellinj

stujac said:


> So, my computer crashed yesterday and I had to end up doing a factory reset so I've lost everything. Unfortunately, I "didn't believe" in backing up data. What an idiot. In any event I'm recreating all programs and I downloaded and upzipped the latest version but when it opened up there was the jar file but it wouldn't open. What did I miss? I've had every version of the kmttg software and always just updated when you had a new release.


Did you reinstall java?


----------



## stujac

I thought it was there when I did the factory reset. If not, how do I re-install Java? Also, I thought one of the unzipped programs would be an .exe file but it is a "jar" file.


----------



## wmcbrine

VideoGrabber said:


> But what I'm not understanding at the moment is *why VRD is having problems with the TS* mode downloads? I was pretty sure one of the Dan's indicated they were working fine.


VideoReDo works like DirectShowDump -- it depends on TiVo Desktop. Do you have TD 2.8 installed?


----------



## wmcbrine

SoBayJake said:


> Sorry if I missed this, or it's covered elsewhere, but shouldn't I be able to send .TiVo files back to my TiVo?


You should. They're problematic, though.



> _When I download a .TiVo file in TS format, it will not go back, not with pyTivoX nor StreamBaby. With pyTivox, it says "Transferring prohibited by the copyright holder," and with StreamBaby it says "Incompatible video type."_


pyTivo doesn't understand transport stream .TiVo files yet. And, don't expect full support until tivodecode can handle them, without the errors documented above.



> _When I download a .TiVo file in PS format, it will attempt to download from pyTivoX, but the blue transfer light comes on for about 1 second. The file is listed in My Shows/Now Playing, but is zero length, 0 size, and immediately asks if I want to delete the show._


I can't account for that one. Maybe if I saw the log? But we should take that to another thread (or forum).


----------



## jbernardis

stujac said:


> I thought it was there when I did the factory reset. If not, how do I re-install Java? Also, I thought one of the unzipped programs would be an .exe file but it is a "jar" file.


You can download the latest java run time from here:

https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/[email protected]_Developer

earlier versions are also available.


----------



## stujac

Thanks. Will do so when home from work. I still thought the zip folder would contain an .exe file.


----------



## moyekj

stujac said:


> Thanks. Will do so when home from work. I still thought the zip folder would contain an .exe file.


 No executable. The kmttg.jar is the executable file with a proper 32 bit Java installation. The windows_installation Wiki walks you through installation.


----------



## ThAbtO

VideoGrabber said:


> But what I'm not understanding at the moment is *why VRD is having problems with the TS* mode downloads?


I think VRD TVS v4 supports .ts while earlier versions does not.


----------



## Jon545

Great program that has worked for me a while now, but I just started to get a problem. Transferring from my S3, several programs don't seem to completely download and the program goes on to the next item in the list. Is there a download file size limit in KMTTG using Windows (XP)? I've only now started to download large (> 4GB) HD files. I'm using the latest j ver of KMTTG. Thanks.


----------



## bkdtv

Jon545 said:


> Great program that has worked for me a while now, but I just started to get a problem. Transferring from my S3, several programs don't seem to completely download and the program goes on to the next item in the list. Is there a download file size limit in KMTTG using Windows (XP)? I've only now started to download large (> 4GB) HD files. I'm using the latest j ver of KMTTG. Thanks.


The older FAT32 file system has just such a limit. You'll need to switch your filesystem to NTFS if you want to download larger files.



> *Q: Is it possible to convert a FAT32 Hard Drive to NTFS without losing all data on the drive? I like to change from FAT32 to NTFS, my operating system is Windows XP PRO, how can I do that? Without the loss of my programs?*
> 
> A: Standard Windows utility that is called CONVERT serves this purpose.
> 
> Just go to the Command Prompt and execute the command:
> 
> C:\> CONVERT C: /fs:ntfs
> 
> Where C: is a name of the drive you want to convert.
> 
> After machine re-boot conversion process will start and you'll have your FAT32 converted to NTFS without of data loss.


----------



## Jon545

Thanks bkdtv, that must be it. I had it downloading to an old external drive that was still FAT32. I've switched to another external that's NTFS, so I'll verify it works again.


----------



## VideoGrabber

bkdtv said:


> I can't recall whether I had that problem in VRD 596. I don't have it in 599. Give that a try.


Thanks, bk. I didn't even know there was a 599 (last I saw was 597, and there was nothing in the change-log that applied to me). I'll go grab 599 and see what happens. It would be nice if it turned out to be that easy.


----------



## VideoGrabber

wmcbrine said:


> VideoReDo works like DirectShowDump -- it depends on TiVo Desktop. Do you have TD 2.8 installed?


Thanks for the response! I missed it on my first pass through.

No, I don't have TD 2.8 installed. Just the older TD 2.6. Since kmttg was serving my purposes in a vastly superior manner (without glomming on to gigabytes of VM), I never bothered upgrading the TiVoDesktop.

Should I have?


----------



## VideoGrabber

VideoGrabber said:


> Thanks, bk. I didn't even know there was a 599 (last I saw was 597, and there was nothing in the change-log that applied to me). I'll go grab 599 and see what happens. It would be nice if it turned out to be that easy.


Ah, no 599 that I can see. 597 appears to be the latest. ??? Even the V4 suite (which I downloaded, but never installed) is only up to 595.


----------



## wmcbrine

VideoGrabber said:


> Should I have?


Only if you want VideoReDo to understand transport stream .TiVo files. TD 2.6 knows nothing about them; hence, neither does VideoReDo on your system.


----------



## kmp14

kmp14 said:


> Just saw this post. Instead of the batch file, I am going to try the UNC approach. I assumed that would not work, but it looks like it does. I will let you know. Thanks!


Took my a while to get back...sorry. Just close up this question, UNC paths (\\server\sharename) works perfectly. Time to donate!


----------



## kmp14

Does moyekj have a link somewhere to submit a donation for the fine work he has done? Thought I saw one on the google code site, but I guess not.


----------



## jbernardis

kmp14 said:


> Took my a while to get back...sorry. Just close up this question, UNC paths (\\server\sharename) works perfectly. Time to donate!


Actually, this should not be a surprise. Drive mappings are part of your login session. If you were to log in as a different user, you would have a totally different set of drive mappings, possibly none at all. Since pytivo is running as a service - akin to a unix daemon - it is most certainly NOT running as you and so therefore does not have access to your drive mappings. UNC syntax is the only other possible syntax you could use.


----------



## orangeboy

Seems I'm having a problem with kmttg's qsfix step. I haven't had any processing beyond that step for a couple of days now. I can see VIDEOR~1.EXE in Windows Task Manager sitting at 0% cpu utilization. It just seems to be stuck!

Here's a partial listing of my auto.ini:



Code:


# kmttg auto.ini file
<check_tivos_interval>
30

<dryrun>
0

<dateFilter>
1

<dateOperator>
less than

<dateHours>
72.0

<suggestionsFilter>
1

<kuidFilter>
0

<programIdFilter>
1


<title>
30 Rock
<options>
enabled 1
tivo all
metadata 1
decrypt 1
qsfix 1
twpdelete 0
comskip 1
comcut 1
captions 0
encode 0
push 1
custom 1
suggestionsFilter 0
useProgramId_unique 0
encode_name ff_h264_high_rate
comskipIni none

All s follow the same format, with the exception of an occasional comskipIni override. The last successful "soup to nuts" processing took place on 4/4/2010. Any ideas on what would cause this?  I've bounced the kmttg service in an attempt to get things flowing again, without success.

kmttg version: v0p7j
VideoReDo version: 3.20.1.597 (installed 3/27/2010)


----------



## kmccluney

I'm using kmttg to pull videos from the TiVo, decrypt them into .mpg format, and create corresponding metadata files. I've found that if I play the .mpg back using WMP 11, for some of the videos WMP will crash, saying it got an unexpected termination command. I copied the files to another PC and got the same result. Through trial and error I found that the presence of the metadata file was the cause of the WMP crash - if I remove/rename the metadata file then the video plays without a problem. I compared metadata files between "good" and "bad" videos and can't see a difference. If I copy the contents of a bad metadata file into that of a good one, then it'll cause the "good" video to crash. I edited a "bad" file to see if I could determine the problem, but couldn't turn up anything definite (e.g.,no apparent embedded special characters) other than if I delete enough of the file entries (and it doesn't seem to care which ones) I can get the metadata file to not crash WMP. It's not file length related since I have good metadata files with considerably larger number of characters. I can also "fix" the file by converting the field separators (which appear as squares in Notepad) into paragraph marks (i.e., in Notepad I delete the square and hit "Enter"). Any thoughts on what WMP is finding objectionable in the metadata files?


----------



## wmcbrine

kmccluney said:


> Any thoughts on what WMP is finding objectionable in the metadata files?


It's a total surprise to me that WiMP is doing anything with the files -- they aren't intended for it. If the metadata files are showing up in notepad with boxes (LFs) as the line delimiters, and if changing those to CRLFs fixes them, then perhaps kmttg should write them out as native text files. (This is what pyTivo does now in its ToGo plugin, and when reading them it opens them in Universal mode, so the line endings don't matter.) Meanwhile, I'd like to find out more about what WiMP is doing...


----------



## moyekj

VideoGrabber said:


> Ah, no 599 that I can see. 597 appears to be the latest. ??? Even the V4 suite (which I downloaded, but never installed) is only up to 595.


 Version 599 available here:
http://www.videoredo.net/beta/VRDTVSH264-4-20-4-599.exe
(Just be sure you use latest kmttg v0p7j if using 598 or later).


----------



## moyekj

orangeboy said:


> Seems I'm having a problem with kmttg's qsfix step. I haven't had any processing beyond that step for a couple of days now. I can see VIDEOR~1.EXE in Windows Task Manager sitting at 0% cpu utilization. It just seems to be stuck!


 auto.log has more relevant information as to what may be going wrong. A few things to try:
1. Make sure qsfix task can run in GUI mode.
2. Check that kmttg service is running with your user account (same account that works when running in GUI mode).
3. Toggle "Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once" setting and try again in auto mode.


----------



## jbernardis

wmcbrine said:


> It's a total surprise to me that WiMP is doing anything with the files -- they aren't intended for it.


Actually, VLC complains about the metadata files too - although it does not crash - just a simple warning. What's more, VLC seems to have some lattitude about the name of the metadata file - it does not have to be an exact match.


----------



## moyekj

kmccluney said:


> I'm using kmttg to pull videos from the TiVo, decrypt them into .mpg format, and create corresponding metadata files. I've found that if I play the .mpg back using WMP 11, for some of the videos WMP will crash, saying it got an unexpected termination command. I copied the files to another PC and got the same result. Through trial and error I found that the presence of the metadata file was the cause of the WMP crash - if I remove/rename the metadata file then the video plays without a problem. I compared metadata files between "good" and "bad" videos and can't see a difference. If I copy the contents of a bad metadata file into that of a good one, then it'll cause the "good" video to crash. I edited a "bad" file to see if I could determine the problem, but couldn't turn up anything definite (e.g.,no apparent embedded special characters) other than if I delete enough of the file entries (and it doesn't seem to care which ones) I can get the metadata file to not crash WMP. It's not file length related since I have good metadata files with considerably larger number of characters. I can also "fix" the file by converting the field separators (which appear as squares in Notepad) into paragraph marks (i.e., in Notepad I delete the square and hit "Enter"). Any thoughts on what WMP is finding objectionable in the metadata files?


Confirmed. Not sure what WMP is trying to do with the txt file either, but it appears very picky in wanting \r character at end of line (i.e. Notepad compatible format) in order to prevent a crash.
I suppose I can change metadata file creation to use \r character so that WMP is happy with it.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> Confirmed. Not sure what WMP is trying to do with the txt file either, but it appears very picky in wanting \r character at end of line (i.e. Notepad compatible format) in order to prevent a crash.
> I suppose I can change metadata file creation to use \r character so that WMP is happy with it.


WMP is trying to open the .txt file looking for CC info. It accepts either .srt or .txt files.


----------



## orangeboy

moyekj said:


> auto.log has more relevant information as to what may be going wrong. A few things to try:
> 1. Make sure qsfix task can run in GUI mode.
> 2. Check that kmttg service is running with your user account (same account that works when running in GUI mode).
> 3. Toggle "Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once" setting and try again in auto mode.


VRD is popping up a message indicating: "Mpeg stream error: TiVo file open error, please check your media access key." when I use kmttg GUI.

The MAK entered in kmttg is the exact MAK found on tivo.com (actually copy/pasted from the site into kmttg), and is the exact MAK found on my DVRs.

I'm at a loss... The only thing I can think of that changed is unchecking kmttg's option to force TS download when available, due to the problems TS streams cause. Any other suggestions?

Edit: Actually, another change I just discovered was the option to have VRD decrypt instead of TiVodecode. I disabled that option, and will test further...


----------



## VideoGrabber

wmcbrine said:


> Only if you want VideoReDo to understand transport stream .TiVo files. TD 2.6 knows nothing about them; hence, neither does VideoReDo on your system.


Thanks very much. It looks like that did the trick. I take it I missed the memo on that change. (It's too bad that tivodecode isn't quite there yet on TS format, but good to know that the new TD codec does the job.)

TS transfer speeds (TTG) are very impressive indeed, on the new Premiere's. I managed to do a solid 48 MBit/s TTG(ts), while simultaneously doing an MRV from my S3 at 39 MBit/s, for an aggregated total of 87 MBit/s. Running an isolated TTG/ts yields 70+ MBit/s. Awesome!


----------



## moyekj

orangeboy said:


> VRD is popping up a message indicating: "Mpeg stream error: TiVo file open error, please check your media access key." when I use kmttg GUI.


 That implies that TiVoDirectShowFilter (part of TiVo Desktop installation) is not being found properly to decrypt TiVo files. You can check that by trying to play TiVo file with Windows Media Player. If you use tivodecode to decrypt instead then you don't need TiVoDirectShowFilter so can bypass the problem.


----------



## VideoGrabber

moyekj said:


> Version 599 available here:
> http://www.videoredo.net/beta/VRDTVSH264-4-20-4-599.exe
> (Just be sure you use latest kmttg v0p7j if using 598 or later).


Thanks for the link! I was wondering how I missed that, and it's because it's an Alpha, not a Beta. And in the public Forum and not the private one. Doh.


----------



## wmcbrine

reneg said:


> WMP is trying to open the .txt file looking for CC info. It accepts either .srt or .txt files.


Hmm. Perhaps we should consider changing the extension?


----------



## orangeboy

wmcbrine said:


> reneg said:
> 
> 
> 
> WMP is trying to open the .txt file looking for CC info. It accepts either .srt or .txt files.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. Perhaps we should consider changing the extension?
Click to expand...

How about .meta? VLC player does the same thing when finding video.file.txt...


----------



## orangeboy

moyekj said:


> That implies that TiVoDirectShowFilter (part of TiVo Desktop installation) is not being found properly to decrypt TiVo files. You can check that by trying to play TiVo file with Windows Media Player. If you use tivodecode to decrypt instead then you don't need TiVoDirectShowFilter so can bypass the problem.


Thanks K -
It seems I've uninstalled TD+ on that machine. TiVo corp. wouldn't support running their app on Windows Server 2003.

I'm still testing tivodecode & VRD. And I can't win for losing (tonight):



Code:


2010_04_07_01:48:57 >> DECRYPTING F:\FromTivo\V\-Pound of Flesh.TiVo ...
2010_04_07_01:48:57 "C:\Program Files\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --out "F:\FromTivo\V\-Pound of Flesh.mpg" "F:\FromTivo\V\-Pound of Flesh.TiVo" 
2010_04_07_01:48:59 ERROR: tivodecode failed (exit code: 10 ) - check command: "C:\Program Files\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --out "F:\FromTivo\V\-Pound of Flesh.mpg" "F:\FromTivo\V\-Pound of Flesh.TiVo" 
2010_04_07_01:48:59 ERROR: processing frame: No error
2010_04_07_01:48:59 ERROR: Encryption by QUALCOMM ;)
2010_04_07_01:48:59 ERROR: Invalid MAK -- aborting
2010_04_07_01:49:00 ERROR: Received unexpected response for: http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=Push&Container=Cut+Programs&File=/Lost/-Happily+Ever+After_cut.mpg&tsn=TivoS4+%282%29
2010_04_07_01:49:00 ERROR: Internal Server Error
2010_04_07_01:49:01 >> Running qsfix on F:\FromTivo\V\-Pound of Flesh.mpg ...
2010_04_07_01:49:01 C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Documents and Settings\orangeboy\Local Settings\Temp\VRD4000477964561124541.vbs" "F:\FromTivo\V\-Pound of Flesh.mpg" "F:\FromTivo\V\-Pound of Flesh.mpg.qsfix" "/l:C:\Documents and Settings\orangeboy\Local Settings\Temp\VRDLock3775289059848572103.tmp" 
2010_04_07_01:49:09 ERROR: qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Documents and Settings\orangeboy\Local Settings\Temp\VRD4000477964561124541.vbs" "F:\FromTivo\V\-Pound of Flesh.mpg" "F:\FromTivo\V\-Pound of Flesh.mpg.qsfix" "/l:C:\Documents and Settings\orangeboy\Local Settings\Temp\VRDLock3775289059848572103.tmp" 
2010_04_07_01:49:09 ERROR: C:\Documents and Settings\orangeboy\Local Settings\Temp\VRD4000477964561124541.vbs(32, 1) (null): The server threw an exception.

I'll look at it more tomorrow.


----------



## VideoGrabber

VideoGrabber said:


> Thanks very much. It looks like that did the trick. I take it I missed the memo on that change. (It's too bad that tivodecode isn't quite there yet on TS format, but good to know that the new TD codec does the job.)


Nope. Looks like I jumped the gun. Close, but no cigar. 

I took a look at all the files I had downloaded previously in TS mode, and then downloaded a few more just to be sure. They *all have numerous glitches in them*, though certainly far fewer than with tivodecode.

One example, TS glitches at: 5,70,194,302 seconds.
Same program in PS mode: none.
tivodecode would likely be: 3,6,9,12,... seconds.

The glitches are far enough apart, and sometimes subtle enough, that they may not be immediately obvious to everyone. But they're a definite problem. And they may not even be on the PC (decoder) side. It could be a bug in the TTG/ts packager in the TiVo Premieres.

I'm hopeful it is the former, though it could be the later. In any event, ATM all my TS downloads are trash. :down:

I might not mind so much, if it were just a matter of speed. I can live with slower, if I have to. As moyekj suggested, stick with PS mode for now. However, I was hoping to take advantage of the TS mode to download recordings that the *TiVo PS mode is still broken on*, and truncates midstream. TS mode does this great (never a truncated transfer, out of ~20 tests), *but none of the files are any good*. Unless you're happy with about a 1 second burst of trash every 1-3 minutes.

The only thing left to try I can think of is downloading via the web interface in TS mode, though I can't imagine that curl being used by kmttg would be a problem. But I'm trying to whittle down the potential problem sources.

What about sending the unmodified .TiVo (via TS) file back up to the Premiere? Would that be worth trying? I.e., if it played then, that would mean the PC-side codec was the problem, and if it didn't, it would isolate the problem to the TTG/ts packager? Any thoughts on that?


----------



## VideoGrabber

Oh, and I should probably mention that these glitches are in the same place whether I'm using VRD-beta596, or the latest TVS4-Alpha599. I.e., the problem is completely independent of VRD.


----------



## reneg

wmcbrine said:


> Hmm. Perhaps we should consider changing the extension?


I'd say let MS fix Windows Media Player, but since WMP 12 is already out and only runs on Windows 7, the chances of them going back to fix WMP 11 are nil.

A workaround for this issue on Windows is to open up the metadata file and save it with CR LF instead of LF. I was wondering why I have never seen this issue before and it's because I always manually edit the metadata files, thus changing LFs to CRLFs.

A less intrusive alternative to chaning the file extension for metadata files may be to create and option on the metadata generation to output Windows style metadata files with CRLF instead of LF.


----------



## Stormspace

I know a lot of you guys are using pytivo for goback, but I've just gotten kmttg and galleon going again on a windows box and I'm liking it. I can get basic tagging via file format using kmttg so that Galleon presents the video with Show/Episiode Name correctly. The only thing I'm missing is a process to rename a file with *_cut.mpg" to remove the "_cut" portion. I may have to write a small program to do it if I can't get it done in a batch file.


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> A less intrusive alternative to chaning the file extension for metadata files may be to create and option on the metadata generation to output Windows style metadata files with CRLF instead of LF.


 This is already checked into SVN for next release. However there really is no excuse from MSFT side to crash an application just because a text file is not what is expected... As mentioned VLC also tries to do something with it and pops up an error message dialog box when it fails and keeps going for playback, which is the expected response.


----------



## reneg

I wondering if someone has already solved this. I'd like a custom command script which copies the encoded file, metadata file & .srt file to a specific subdirectory based on the file that was encoded. For example, I'd like episodes of Lost to go into the Lost subdirectory, episodes of House to go into the House subdirectory. I could write a small program to parse the filename or if kmttg had an [MainTitle] option available for the custom command, it could save me some time.

Seems like this might be something that is common enough that someone else might have already solved.


----------



## orangeboy

reneg said:


> I wondering if someone has already solved this. I'd like a custom command script which copies the encoded file, metadata file & .srt file to a specific subdirectory based on the file that was encoded. For example, I'd like episodes of Lost to go into the Lost subdirectory, episodes of House to go into the House subdirectory. I could write a small program to parse the filename or if kmttg had an [MainTitle] option available for the custom command, it could save me some time.
> 
> Seems like this might be something that is common enough that someone else might have already solved.


Doesn't something like this in kmttg config already do that?


Code:


<tivoFileNameFormat>
[mainTitle][/][EpisodeNumber][-][episodeTitle]

I've got a Series2 that is setup for only manual recordings on a single channel, so I setup file naming to be this:


Code:


<tivoFileNameFormat>
[mainTitle][/][wday][.][year][-][monthNum][-][mday][.][hour][.][min]


----------



## reneg

orangeboy said:


> Doesn't something like this in kmttg config already do that?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <tivoFileNameFormat>
> [mainTitle][/][EpisodeNumber][-][episodeTitle]


Perhaps it does and I missed it. I thought the customer command script was limited to a different set of keywords than the filename formatter. Not sure how to handle series where mainTitle is not consistent season to season. Take Survivor for instance.

[Edit] Nevermind - Thinking about mainTitle inconsistency in the program guide, I'm going to have to parse filenames anyway to get files where I ultimately want them archived.


----------



## wmcbrine

reneg said:


> A less intrusive alternative to chaning the file extension for metadata files


BTW, I don't see this as intrusive. I'd continue to recognize the old names, just only generate the new ones going forward. We have about three programs that use this data, AFAIK, so it shouldn't be hard to coordinate. ".txt" was never a good extension anyway (it's too generic), except in that they actually are text files.


----------



## reneg

wmcbrine said:


> BTW, I don't see this as intrusive. I'd continue to recognize the old names, just only generate the new ones going forward. We have about three programs that use this data, AFAIK, so it shouldn't be hard to coordinate. ".txt" was never a good extension anyway (it's too generic), except in that they actually are text files.


I was assuming a hard cutover. A backwards compatible migration is certainly easier.


----------



## orangeboy

Is the Window's Service that kmttg looks for baked into the .jar file? I've installed a second instance of kmttg with different config.ini and auto.ini files. I've updated wrapper.conf to create a unique Service name, but prior to starting the new Service, I queried it from the second instance's "Service Status", and it reported that the Service was running. Is there a way to set the second instance to query the new Service? No big deal if not; I can use the Services.msc control the new Service when needed.


----------



## moyekj

orangeboy said:


> Is the Window's Service that kmttg looks for baked into the .jar file? I've installed a second instance of kmttg with different config.ini and auto.ini files. I've updated wrapper.conf to create a unique Service name, but prior to starting the new Service, I queried it from the second instance's "Service Status", and it reported that the Service was running. Is there a way to set the second instance to query the new Service? No big deal if not; I can use the Services.msc control the new Service when needed.


Service->Status essentially just runs the following windows command to check status:
sc query kmttg
(i.e. kmttg name is hard coded, so if you have a separate instance with a different name you need to monitor it by other means)


----------



## dlfl

Stormspace said:


> I know a lot of you guys are using pytivo for goback, but I've just gotten kmttg and galleon going again on a windows box and I'm liking it. I can get basic tagging via file format using kmttg so that Galleon presents the video with Show/Episiode Name correctly. The only thing I'm missing is a process to rename a file with *_cut.mpg" to remove the "_cut" portion. I may have to write a small program to do it if I can't get it done in a batch file.


Someone has already written the program for you: Bulk Rename Command. When you go to the download page scroll down to the bottom -- you want Bulk Rename Command (zip) not Bulk Rename Utility (installer for GUI version, I believe).

And here is the command line that should do what you want:



Code:


BRC32 /PATTERN:"*_cut.mpg" /REMOVELASTN:4 /EXECUTE /QUIET

The batch file or command window it's running in has to be logged to the folder containing the files to be renamed of course. There is good documentation in the download. It claims to do a number of other clever things but this feature is the only one I've used.


----------



## kmccluney

moyekj said:


> This is already checked into SVN for next release. However there really is no excuse from MSFT side to crash an application just because a text file is not what is expected... As mentioned VLC also tries to do something with it and pops up an error message dialog box when it fails and keeps going for playback, which is the expected response.


Many thanks for the quick response!


----------



## moyekj

Stormspace said:


> I know a lot of you guys are using pytivo for goback, but I've just gotten kmttg and galleon going again on a windows box and I'm liking it. I can get basic tagging via file format using kmttg so that Galleon presents the video with Show/Episiode Name correctly. The only thing I'm missing is a process to rename a file with *_cut.mpg" to remove the "_cut" portion. I may have to write a small program to do it if I can't get it done in a batch file.


You can probably do it using "custom" task:

1. Make a "ren.bat" script such as:


Code:


@echo off
rename "&#37;~f1" "%~nx2"

Then setup kmttg "custom" command to be:


Code:


<full path here>\ren.bat [mpegFile_cut] [mpegFile]

Then simply enable the "custom" task in addition to the other tasks for the job.

NOTE: Above assumes you are removing original .mpg file after _cut.mpg is generated and that _cut.mpg folder is the same folder you want to have the .mpg file end up in.

I think you get the idea even though that may not be exactly what you need.


----------



## nickhaas33

In the current version (J) does the AD DETECT check box not save when you get out and back into the program? The AD CUT does save. Maybe it is just me.
Sorry


----------



## moyekj

nickhaas33 said:


> In the current version (J) does the AD DETECT check box not save when you get out and back into the program? The AD CUT does save. Maybe it is just me.
> Sorry


 Confirmed. The setting is being saved but not restored when starting kmttg. Somewhere along the way in changes from 7i to 7j it looks like I accidently pasted over the lines to restore the Ad Detect setting when adding a new setting restore. Fixed in SVN for next release. Thanks for catching/reporting it.


----------



## AudioNutz

Ugh! I actually thought that one was only me, since only one of my machines that run kmttg is doing it. The others seemed to be fine.


----------



## ayman86

is there a way to change the temp folder? its currently set to c:\windows\temp but i dont have a lot of space on the c drive. so it always makes the c drive full when transferring over 20-30GB files even though the save folder is set to another drive


----------



## moyekj

ayman86 said:


> is there a way to change the temp folder? its currently set to c:\windows\temp but i dont have a lot of space on the c drive. so it always makes the c drive full when transferring over 20-30GB files even though the save folder is set to another drive


 What is taking up a lot of space under temp (which step/tool)? kmttg only uses it for some tiny files. curl downloads directly to your specified output dir so shouldn't use temp. I think perhaps VRD may use it for some encoding profiles but I don't recall any other 3rd party tool using much temp space.


----------



## ayman86

this is for just downloading the file off of the tivo. thats all.

its a .tmp file and it looks like its the same size as the transfer file in my selected output directory 

im using win7 x64


----------



## moyekj

That's odd, sounds like curl is using temp space then for some reason. So I assume once download completes the temp file goes away? Is the selected output dir a network drive by any chance?
You can probably change windows TEMP and/or TMP environment variable settings to use a different location for temp space, but I'm still curious to know why curl would need it...


----------



## ayman86

moyekj said:


> So I assume once download completes the temp file goes away?


correct



moyekj said:


> Is the selected output dir a network drive by any chance?


nope. its a local hard drive.

but i should say this. my tivo is connected straight into the router, whereas my computer (and whs server) is connected via a gigabit hub to the router. not sure if it matters


----------



## moyekj

ayman86 said:


> this is for just downloading the file off of the tivo. thats all.
> 
> its a .tmp file and it looks like its the same size as the transfer file in my selected output directory
> 
> im using win7 x64


 I just tried setting my ".TiVo Output Dir" setting to a different volume G: (a USB2 external drive) and tried a download. It worked as expected and the only file under %TEMP% is the expected 0 size "cookie*.tmp" used by curl. I didn't see any other .tmp file there while the download was ongoing. This was under Windows Vista.
Are you sure the file you are seeing is not just the 0 size cookie*.tmp file?


----------



## ayman86

here is a screenshot.

you can see how the tmp file size correlates to the tivo file size


----------



## moyekj

ayman86 said:


> here is a screenshot.
> you can see how the tmp file size correlates to the tivo file size


 The tmp file name is hidden in that screenshot. Can you post the full tmp file name?


----------



## citivolus

long time user of the old perl version of kmttg, now tried using the java version on a mac. when i kick off a batch of downloads from my TivoHD, it only downloads the first then gives a "Server Busy" error message for the rest. The Tivo stops responding to kmttg download requests or refreshes. Even the "Reset Tivo Web Server" option doesn't help, I need to reboot the Tivo. Any suggestions?


----------



## AudioNutz

Is the perl version still running in auto transfer mode while you're trying to auto transfer from the java version?


----------



## VideoGrabber

One other possible reason to avoid using TS mode for the time-being, when transferring with kmttg... it appears that once you get the .TiVo files on the PC side, they can't be played anymore when sent back with streambaby. As moyekj speculated, perhaps this is why the TiVoDesktop still provides no way to enable TS-transfers (only web-access and kmttg provide this capability).

In testing here, any attempt to play a non-PS transferred .TiVo file (sent back to the same Premiere it was recorded on), results in a long Please Wait (a minute or two, sometimes infinite). And when/if you get to the final screen and press Play, you get a gray screen with red text, that says: Incompatible Video Stream.

The reason I was doing this was to see if the constant glitches on my PC with every TS-mode transferred file, would be visible if sent back to the TiVo. If yes, that would mean the problem was in the TS-encoder that 14.1a uses internally to export files via TTG. If no, that would mean the TiVoDirectShowFilter that TD2.8 uses externally for decoding had the problem.

~~~

I'd be curious to hear from anyone with a v14.1a-based Premiere, who has sent HD files up to their PC using kmttg in TS mode, and NOT had sporadic "temporal frame drops" (aka half-second glitches) every 1-3 minutes. My understanding (possibly incorrect) was that those reporting not having problems earlier had been using a TiVo with 14.0 installed.

AFAICS, either 14.1a or TD2.8 (or both) is broken, w.r.t. TS-mode TTG. At least, I've been unable to find a single cable or OTA channel that will transfer TS-mode properly.


----------



## citivolus

AudioNutz said:


> Is the perl version still running in auto transfer mode while you're trying to auto transfer from the java version?


no, i had stopped using the perl version a while ago. actually, that would be a good test; i'll kick off a batch with the perl version now and see if it has the same behavior.


----------



## wrf

Hi,

New user here. I'm trying to move shows from my TiVo to the iPad. I found the ff_ipad.enc file on the web site and tried it out. Files look great, load to iTunes and the iPad, but the audio is badly out of sync. Sync problems appear on both the iPad and when playing in iTunes. For reference, here's the .enc file I found. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

-- Start

# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
mpeg4 container, 1280x720 h.264 video, 48KHz/160Kbps 2 chan aac audio

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -vcodec libx264 -level 31 -s 1280x720 -subq 6 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -maxrate 4000k -bufsize 5096k -g 300 -r 29.97 -b 2500k -acodec aac -ac 2 -ab 128k -ar 48000 -f mp4 OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
mp4

-- END


----------



## moyekj

wrf said:


> Hi,
> 
> New user here. I'm trying to move shows from my TiVo to the iPad. I found the ff_ipad.enc file on the web site and tried it out. Files look great, load to iTunes and the iPad, but the audio is badly out of sync. Sync problems appear on both the iPad and when playing in iTunes. For reference, here's the .enc file I found. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> -- Start
> 
> # Description (single line, keep short)
> <description>
> mpeg4 container, 1280x720 h.264 video, 48KHz/160Kbps 2 chan aac audio
> 
> # Encode command or script (single line)
> # Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
> <command>
> FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -vcodec libx264 -level 31 -s 1280x720 -subq 6 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -maxrate 4000k -bufsize 5096k -g 300 -r 29.97 -b 2500k -acodec aac -ac 2 -ab 128k -ar 48000 -f mp4 OUTPUT
> 
> # Encoded output file extension
> <extension>
> mp4
> 
> -- END


Yes, that's the iPad profile to be included in the next official release. Files originating from digital cable often have glitches that need to be cleaned up before you can re-encode them to other formats. It's likely if you use other encoding profiles on same source they would also be out of sync. Only effective tool to clean up glitches in original recording is VideoRedo Quickstream Fix - i.e. running "VRD QS Fix" task in kmttg before the encoding step. Obviously you need VideoRedo and be running on Windows platform for that. You can try out the free trial of VideoRedo if you don't have it to see if it indeed fixes your problem and then can decide if it's worth the $50 for the VRD Plus version.


----------



## citivolus

citivolus said:


> no, i had stopped using the perl version a while ago. actually, that would be a good test; i'll kick off a batch with the perl version now and see if it has the same behavior.


yup, the perl version on my Windows PC is working fine, downloading and converting a batch of programs. it is running version 0.5h. the latest java version on my Mac stops downloading with the "Server Busy" error message after the first program in a batch and hangs up the Tivo server. any ideas?


----------



## AudioNutz

Are you running auto transfers in the GUI mode? If so, don't have a suggestion. If you're not in the GUI, what is the command line that you're using to start the auto transfers?


----------



## moyekj

citivolus said:


> yup, the perl version on my Windows PC is working fine, downloading and converting a batch of programs. it is running version 0.5h. the latest java version on my Mac stops downloading with the "Server Busy" error message after the first program in a batch and hangs up the Tivo server. any ideas?


 Try running java version on Windows. Ultimately both perl & java version are using curl for downloads so it shouldn't make a difference for the same OS. The Mac curl vs Windows curl may make a difference.


----------



## citivolus

ok, I am running the java version in Fusion on my Mac and it is working fine. I am not using the AutoTransfer, just picking a bunch of videos from the Now Playing list of my TivoHD.

does this mean that there is something wrong with the Mac version of curl?


----------



## moyekj

citivolus said:


> ok, I am running the java version in Fusion on my Mac and it is working fine. I am not using the AutoTransfer, just picking a bunch of videos from the Now Playing list of my TivoHD.
> 
> does this mean that there is something wrong with the Mac version of curl?


Possibly. Run "curl --version" to get information about it. Windows version:
curl 7.18.0 (i586-pc-mingw32msvc) libcurl/7.18.0 OpenSSL/0.9.7c zlib/1.2.3
Protocols: tftp ftp telnet dict ldap http file https ftps
Features: Largefile NTLM SSL libz


----------



## AudioNutz

citivolus said:


> ok, I am running the java version in Fusion on my Mac and it is working fine. I am not using the AutoTransfer, just picking a bunch of videos from the Now Playing list of my TivoHD.
> 
> does this mean that there is something wrong with the Mac version of curl?


Try using the auto-transfer. This needs to be a same for same test if it's to have meaningful results. I honestly doubt that there is something with the Mac version of curl, since it works on all of my Macs, but I suppose there's a first for everything.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

moyekj said:


> Possibly. Run "curl --version" to get information about it. Windows version:
> curl 7.18.0 (i586-pc-mingw32msvc) libcurl/7.18.0 OpenSSL/0.9.7c zlib/1.2.3
> Protocols: tftp ftp telnet dict ldap http file https ftps
> Features: Largefile NTLM SSL libz


Interesting. I've had some "server busy" problems, and haven't chased them down yet. But for the record, here are the versions of curl on the Mac:

OS X 10.5.8 Leopard:
curl 7.16.4 (i386-apple-darwin9.0) libcurl/7.16.4 OpenSSL/0.9.7l zlib/1.2.3
Protocols: tftp ftp telnet dict ldap http file https ftps 
Features: GSS-Negotiate IPv6 Largefile NTLM SSL libz

OS X 10.6.3 Snow Leopard:
curl 7.19.7 (universal-apple-darwin10.0) libcurl/7.19.7 OpenSSL/0.9.8l zlib/1.2.3
Protocols: tftp ftp telnet dict ldap http file https ftps 
Features: GSS-Negotiate IPv6 Largefile NTLM SSL libz

I will try to find some time to experiment with the newer version to see if it solves/minimizes my problems.


----------



## cweb

I'm making the jump to Windows 7 64-bit. I trying to figure out whether to use 32-bit or 64-bit java with kmttg. 

Thought it was addressed earlier in the thread, but can't find where. Is it ok to go 64-bit?


----------



## Icarus

Just load whatever java is the suggested download from http://www.java.com/getjava/

I'm running kmttg with win7 64-bit, and I didn't give it a thought.

-David


----------



## asteinmetz

I have only recently tried to get content moving back and forth between my series 3 and my windows 7 PC. The "forth" part is working pretty well and I have had great success with Streambaby. The "back" part, not so much. I have tried Galleon and kmttg and am perplexed.

In the case of kmttg I get this when I start up:


Code:


Refreshing encoding profiles
Adding detected tivo: TIVOHD 1
MAK not specified or not correct
Refreshing encoding profiles
>> Getting Now Playing List from TIVOHD 1 ...
C:\Users\Art\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7j\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Art\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie8029831860704255788.tmp --url https://192.168.2.28/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Users\Art\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL3234788775097119653.tmp 
Failed to obtain data for TiVo: TIVOHD 1
Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from TIVOHD 1
Exit code: 35
Check YOUR MAK & IP settings

curl: (35) Unknown SSL protocol error in connection to 192.168.2.28:443 
Failed to obtain data for TiVo: TIVOHD 1

So the Tivo, TIVOHD1, is discovered, the IP address is correct, and I've tripled checked the MAK code. When I try to directly access the url referenced in the curl command with a browser it times out.

FYI, Galleon is similarly perplexing. The ToGo app sees the Tivo but waits forever to not get the recorded programs. The Galleon apps appear on the Tivo Showcases menu but get stuck at "Please Wait" when I access them.

I get the strange feeling I am missing something obvious. I'd appreciate any ideas. thanks.


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> I'm making the jump to Windows 7 64-bit. I trying to figure out whether to use 32-bit or 64-bit java with kmttg.
> 
> Thought it was addressed earlier in the thread, but can't find where. Is it ok to go 64-bit?


 Use the 32-bit installation as detailed in the windows_installation Wiki.


----------



## moyekj

asteinmetz said:


> I have only recently tried to get content moving back and forth between my series 3 and my windows 7 PC. The "forth" part is working pretty well and I have had great success with Streambaby. The "back" part, not so much. I have tried Galleon and kmttg and am perplexed.
> 
> In the case of kmttg I get this when I start up:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Refreshing encoding profiles
> Adding detected tivo: TIVOHD 1
> MAK not specified or not correct
> Refreshing encoding profiles
> >> Getting Now Playing List from TIVOHD 1 ...
> C:\Users\Art\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7j\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Art\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie8029831860704255788.tmp --url https://192.168.2.28/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Users\Art\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL3234788775097119653.tmp
> Failed to obtain data for TiVo: TIVOHD 1
> Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from TIVOHD 1
> Exit code: 35
> Check YOUR MAK & IP settings
> 
> curl: (35) Unknown SSL protocol error in connection to 192.168.2.28:443
> Failed to obtain data for TiVo: TIVOHD 1
> 
> So the Tivo, TIVOHD1, is discovered, the IP address is correct, and I've tripled checked the MAK code. When I try to directly access the url referenced in the curl command with a browser it times out.
> 
> FYI, Galleon is similarly perplexing. The ToGo app sees the Tivo but waits forever to not get the recorded programs. The Galleon apps appear on the Tivo Showcases menu but get stuck at "Please Wait" when I access them.
> 
> I get the strange feeling I am missing something obvious. I'd appreciate any ideas. thanks.


Until you get a login response for https://192.168.2.28 in a browser none of the To Go apps will work.
First thing to check is if your TiVo is authorized for To Go. Log into tivo.com and under "My TiVo"->Change DVR Preferences make sure that "Allow Transfers" is enabled for your DVR. If it is disabled then that is your problem. If it is enabled then disable it, do a couple of net connects, re-enable and do a couple of net connects again.
Then test https://192.168.2.28/ to see if it prompts for login. Once it does you are good to go.

And of course never forget the old standby: reboot your TiVo.


----------



## cweb

moyekj said:


> Use the 32-bit installation as detailed in the windows_installation Wiki.


I'm not a developer, so I know little of such things. Is it hard or time consuming (maybe both) to compile a 32-bit and a 64-bit version?


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> I'm not a developer, so I know little of such things. Is it hard or time consuming (maybe both) to compile a 32-bit and a 64-bit version?


 It's not hard, but the only real advantage of 64-bit would be higher RAM capacity. I believe the 32-bit Java memory limit is ~1.5GB. For this particular application RAM use is pretty low and in fact most people are launching the jar file with default heap size settings which means 128MB, so exceeding 128MB of RAM would result in memory out of bounds errors. Of course you can change the Java launch to increase heap size but that should not be necessary for most people. i.e. 64 bit executable is not really necessary. 32-bit ensures compatibility across all Windows platforms as well as Linux & Mac systems (new and old) and given the low memory requirements is the most logical choice for maximum compatibility.

As a side note in previous kmttg releases I wasn't restricting the amount of text in the message pane window, so if you ran kmttg in GUI mode for a long time eventually with a lot of text displayed it was possible to exceed the 128MB default heap size. For next release since I am implementing "Loop in GUI" to be able to run auto transfers in loop in GUI there is good potential for a lot of text messages so now I have implemented a 10MB limit for the message pane (earlier text truncated as needed), so that should not be an issue.


----------



## ayman86

i didnt think the filename of the tmp file matter but i finally had a chance to download something again


----------



## moyekj

ayman86, those files are definitely not created by kmttg or curl. After some Googling it looks like those files are created by firewall or anti-virus software, see last post in:
http://board.jdownloader.org/showthread.php?t=13048
So try adding adding full path to javaw.exe and the kmttg curl.exe to your firewall or anti-virus program exclusion list. It's likely it's also slowing down your downloads...


----------



## ayman86

moyekj said:


> ayman86, those files are definitely not created by kmttg or curl. After some Googling it looks like those files are created by firewall or anti-virus software, see last post in:
> http://board.jdownloader.org/showthread.php?t=13048
> So try adding adding full path to javaw.exe and the kmttg curl.exe to your firewall or anti-virus program exclusion list. It's likely it's also slowing down your downloads...


ohhh. maybe i should have googled that before troubling you. thanks ill do that


----------



## markmarz

Hi,

I'm a new user of kmttg. I don't see 'originalAirDate' as an available keyword. Am I missing something? 

If not available, any chance of adding it in? If yes, then formatting or breakout ability would be nice. Like originalAirDateMonth, originalAirDateYear, originalAirDateDay as examples.

Thanks,
Mark M.


----------



## moyekj

markmarz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a new user of kmttg. I don't see 'originalAirDate' as an available keyword. Am I missing something?
> 
> If not available, any chance of adding it in? If yes, then formatting or breakout ability would be nice. Like originalAirDateMonth, originalAirDateYear, originalAirDateDay as examples.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark M.


 TiVo does not include originalAirDate for every show so having file naming based on that keyword would be unreliable (you end up with a blank string for shows that don't have it).
EpisodeNumber is another example of another entry that is not always available either even though it is an available keyword by popular demand. Personally I try and avoid using keywords that are not always available for File Naming purposes since otherwise you end up with inconsistent file naming.


----------



## Icarus

any idea when you are going to issue the next release with the ipad encoding profiles included? Also, is there any reason not to update to the latest t4s4 build 600?

BTW, most people probably want both 32-bit and 64-bit versions of java on their windows 64-bit systems. I'm pretty sure that's what I have.

http://www.java.com/en/download/faq/java_win64bit.xml

ok, according to that page the default might depend on which browser you are running when you go to download it. so IE 64-bit users probably need to install both.

-David


----------



## moyekj

Icarus said:


> any idea when you are going to issue the next release with the ipad encoding profiles included?


 Still some things to test before next release. You can download checked in ipad profile from here (just stick the ff_ipad.enc file in kmttg encode folder):
http://kmttg.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/release/encode/ff_ipad.enc


> Also, is there any reason not to update to the latest t4s4 build 600?


 I'm running 600 and it's working fine with kmttg.


----------



## Icarus

I guess I need the vdrd/tvs4 profile for the ipad, since that's what I'm using for the encoding. Hmmmm.

-David


----------



## moyekj

Icarus said:


> I guess I need the vdrd/tvs4 profile for the ipad, since that's what I'm using for the encoding. Hmmmm.
> 
> -David


http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/attachment.php?attachmentid=665&d=1271173669
Save above xml to your computer.
Start VRD GUI & choose Tools-Edit Profile List...
Click on Import button and choose the xml file

However an issue with VRD is you can't control the H.264 level it uses directly, so you may end up with level 4.1 which may not work. The ffmpeg profile sets level to 3.1 so does not have that issue.

(With release 7j of kmttg VRD encoding profiles + all other non-VRD encoding profiles are all available at once in case you haven't upgraded to that version yet).


----------



## Icarus

thank you! You're incredible.

-David


----------



## Icarus

the transcoding (encoding) step is so slow with this ipad profile. I think we're going to have to play with it and tweak it a bit. Anyway, it's literally taking hours and hours to encode less than 1 hour of 1080i programming downloaded from my tivo.

I won't even have an ipad here to try it with for at least another week.

-David


----------



## moyekj

That's the nature of H.264 encoding in general - it's orders of magnitude slower than mpeg2 and even mpeg4 video for that matter especially from HD sources and when the output target is 720p resolution as in this case. If you're going to do a lot of H.264 encoding you need a powerful multi-core machine to do it on, not some run of the mill machine. Obviously make sure if you do have multi-core machine to set the "encoding cpu cores" to appropriate number.
NOTE: I think I remember seeing from specs that iPad also supports mpeg4 video up to 2500Kbps but quality won't be near as good as H.264 though the encode would be a lot faster.


----------



## Icarus

I have 'encoding cpu cores' set to 2.

This machine is a C2D, P8400, with 4G memory running windows 7.

What is the deal with the "double pass encoding" in that profile? What happens if I change it to single pass? For some reason, they also have the aspect ratio fixed at 16:9 instead of setting it to "no change". I think I will copy that profile and play with it.

I need to figure out how to get the cut/mpg file saved. I will try unticking some of the "remove file" boxes for now. I think I want to uncheck "remove mpg file after encode", is that right? Then I should be able to run the tvs4 encoding job manually?

-David


----------



## yixness

Has someone out there figured out the perfect .enc file for the Droid Archos 5? I'm playing around, using info on the ffmpeg.org site as well as reading other things in this thread. 

However, I wouldn't mind learning from someone who has already worked out an optimal encoding. 

(I was using the Tivo encoder with TiVo Desktop Plus, but while the video looked fine on my computer, it was dismal on the Archos.)


----------



## cweb

moyekj said:


> if you do have multi-core machine to set the "encoding cpu cores" to appropriate number.


This is something that has always had me confused. What is actually the "appropriate number"?

I have a 2 processor - dual core machine (4 cpus). I have the kmttg active jobs number set to two. What is optimal to send the encoding cpu cores value set to? Should it be 2, the thinking being that each encode would get access to two cpu's. Or should it be set to 4, because the encodes will use what they need to process each video?


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> This is something that has always had me confused. What is actually the "appropriate number"?
> 
> I have a 2 processor - dual core machine (4 cpus). I have the kmttg active jobs number set to two. What is optimal to send the encoding cpu cores value set to? Should it be 2, the thinking being that each encode would get access to two cpu's. Or should it be set to 4, because the encodes will use what they need to process each video?


 That number is how many threads you want to allow each encoding job to use. If you routinely run 2 encodes at same time then I would leave it at 2 so you get 2 dedicated threads per job. If you routinely run only 1 encode at a time then I would set it to 4.


----------



## moyekj

Icarus said:


> I have 'encoding cpu cores' set to 2.


 That would only apply to ffmpeg encoding. VRD uses all available threads and you have no control over that.


> What is the deal with the "double pass encoding" in that profile? What happens if I change it to single pass?


 Well for a 720p encoding the 2500Kbps video bit rate is pretty low, so adding a 2nd encoding pass allows further optimization of the encoding to improve picture quality given the bit rate limitations.



> I need to figure out how to get the cut/mpg file saved. I will try unticking some of the "remove file" boxes for now. I think I want to uncheck "remove mpg file after encode", is that right? Then I should be able to run the tvs4 encoding job manually?


 Simply end the task set on "Ad Cut" task instead of "encode", so you end up with the _cut.mpg file from kmttg.


----------



## cweb

moyekj said:


> That number is how many threads you want to allow each encoding job to use. If you routinely run 2 encodes at same time then I would leave it at 2 so you get 2 dedicated threads per job. If you routinely run only 1 encode at a time then I would set it to 4.


Thanks for the clarification. I'm not sure I receive an overall time savings by doing two encodes at a time. Perhaps I'll back it off to one. However, multiple qsfixes seem to buzz right along. Is there a way to allow multiple qsfixes without allowing multiple encodes?


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> Is there a way to allow multiple qsfixes without allowing multiple encodes?


 Nope.


----------



## wood252ota

I did a search of this thread and I couldn't find the answer, so does anyone know how much space the system area takes up on the drive ? I have a tivo HD with the 160 GB drive. kmttg has you input the drive size, the OS has to take some portion of that 160G. I'm not looking for an exact size, to the nearest 10 Gig would be close enough. Thanks for any help


----------



## Icarus

moyekj said:


> Well for a 720p encoding the 2500Kbps video bit rate is pretty low, so adding a 2nd encoding pass allows further optimization of the encoding to improve picture quality given the bit rate limitations.


ok, I'm doing some experiments. That 2nd pass is super slow. Maybe this is an excuse for a new desktop build? I wonder how much difference a core i7 desktop would make. Hmmmm. Even with that, that 2nd pass is still the killer part of the process, I think. I'm going to try to compare single pass and 2 pass encoded stuff and see how much difference it makes.

-David


----------



## jeffster

moyekj said:


> Yes, that's the iPad profile to be included in the next official release. Files originating from digital cable often have glitches that need to be cleaned up before you can re-encode them to other formats. It's likely if you use other encoding profiles on same source they would also be out of sync. Only effective tool to clean up glitches in original recording is VideoRedo Quickstream Fix - i.e. running "VRD QS Fix" task in kmttg before the encoding step. Obviously you need VideoRedo and be running on Windows platform for that. You can try out the free trial of VideoRedo if you don't have it to see if it indeed fixes your problem and then can decide if it's worth the $50 for the VRD Plus version.


I'm having this same problem. Problem does not appear when converting with vide redo in an xp virtual (but slow), or from Tivo Desktop plus.

I really want to use the power of my dual 8-core Mac pro. Any fix to the audio sync?


----------



## moyekj

jeffster said:


> I'm having this same problem. Problem does not appear when converting with vide redo in an xp virtual (but slow), or from Tivo Desktop plus.
> 
> I really want to use the power of my dual 8-core Mac pro. Any fix to the audio sync?


 In my experience TiVo Desktop Plus has same or similar sync issues when encoding mpeg2 recording with glitches that is not run through VRD QS Fix (and TiVo Desktop doesn't provide a means to insert VRD QS Fix into the flow). Why can't you run VRD QS fix in XP virtual mode on original .TiVo file (saving as mpeg2) and then encode natively under your Mac OS?


----------



## jeffster

moyekj said:


> In my experience TiVo Desktop Plus has same or similar sync issues when encoding mpeg2 recording with glitches that is not run through VRD QS Fix (and TiVo Desktop doesn't provide a means to insert VRD QS Fix into the flow). Why can't you run VRD QS fix in XP virtual mode on original .TiVo file (saving as mpeg2) and then encode natively under your Mac OS?


Moyekj, I will give that a try.

Is there a way to have kmttg do only the transfer? It seems a little more stable than Tivo Desktop Plus...

However, I can say that conversion of my .Tivo files by Tive Desktop Plus to iPhone video did NOT display the sync issues for the same file that kmttg did...


----------



## moyekj

jeffster said:


> Is there a way to have kmttg do only the transfer? It seems a little more stable than Tivo Desktop Plus...


 Sure. Just uncheck every task next to START JOBS and only download will happen.


----------



## txporter

Icarus said:


> ok, I'm doing some experiments. That 2nd pass is super slow. Maybe this is an excuse for a new desktop build? I wonder how much difference a core i7 desktop would make. Hmmmm. Even with that, that 2nd pass is still the killer part of the process, I think. I'm going to try to compare single pass and 2 pass encoded stuff and see how much difference it makes.
> 
> -David


With x264 (free h.264 encoder), the first pass uses faster settings than the second pass just to speed things up (since the first pass is really only used to determine where lower/higher bitrates are needed for optimal encoding). The MainConcept H.264 encoder likely does the same thing. The extra bells and whistles that are turned on in the second pass are probably needed with 2500 kbps. However, since the iPad profile reduces the framerate from 59.94fps to 29.97fps, 2500 kbps really isn't THAT low for h.264 encoded material. One might prefer to see it closer to 3000-3500 kbps, but it shouldn't be horrible.


----------



## DeWitt

Just some notes on using TS with a Premiere XL

Tested using a 15.5 Gig file. Tried three times. Each time the file transferred was only 4.7 Gigs. 

Tried again using PS and everything worked fine. The TS speed was great, but I think I'll wait a bit for others to report success before trying again.

For reference, environment is Premiere XL 14.1c - Windows 7 64 bit.
KMTTG - v0P7j


----------



## ThAbtO

DeWitt said:


> Just some notes on using TS with a Premiere XL
> 
> Tested using a 15.5 Gig file. Tried three times. Each time the file transferred was only 4.7 Gigs.
> 
> Tried again using PS and everything worked fine. The TS speed was great, but I think I'll wait a bit for others to report success before trying again.
> 
> For reference, environment is Premiere XL 14.1c - Windows 7 64 bit.
> KMTTG - v0P7j


I'm curious, Are you wired or wireless? What speeds are you getting while downloading PS and TS stream files?


----------



## DeWitt

Wired network.

TS approx 60Mbps, PS approx 28Mbps. Tivo was busy recording and viewing at the time....


----------



## kmp14

Ok, here is a tricky one. Does tivo expose the Season number and episode number as something that could be added as choices for the file name? Long story short, i want to try to pull the kmttg processed tivo files into sagetv and use a utility to get more metadata about the show, but the tool available for metadata retrival is requires the file names to have the season and episode in them (i.e. SE05EP10 for season 5, episode 10). I realize it is a long shot, but I thought I would ask.....


----------



## SoBayJake

I believe episode number (like 205 is season 2, episode 5) is not always available, and as such, not a reliable item to use in the filename, as it might not always be there.

Check here: http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/configuring_kmttg
Look under "Advanced File Naming"


----------



## orangeboy

With the Premiere box, Season/Episode is listed after the episode title, under the Discovery Bar and above the show's description. This _may_ be kept in a new metadata field, with the field name being undiscovered for the time being. Dunno though, but it looks promising!


----------



## VideoGrabber

This seems odd. I have my naming set up with:

[mainTitle] -[EpisodeNumber]- [episodeTitle] ([month] [mday], [year], [channel])

On my Premiere, when I transfer in PS mode, I get "Name -nnn- Etcetera". But when I transfer in TS mode, I get "Name -- Etcetera". Any reason you can think of for this?

(As a side issue, I have no way to tell between files I downloaded in TS mode vs. PS mode. And even in the log all I see is: "Refreshing encoding profiles" when I switch from one to the other. I can't even tell between files that came from the S3 via cable, and those from the S4 via antenna. If everything was working fine, I might not care. But I seem to be having sporadic glitching on a couple antenna-based channels. And TS vs PS has it's own set of issues.)


----------



## moyekj

TS mode setting has nothing to do with the file naming. EpisodeNumber is not available for all shows however, so if using it as part of file naming you will not get consistent naming. Given the *same* starting show whether you have TS mode enabled or not the file naming should come out the same as the metadata retrieval is the same regardless of that setting.
It's been made abundantly clear that TS downloads and decryption have issues so you should stick to PS downloads only for now. In next version I plan to default back to PS downloads again given the feedback to date on TS downloads from Premiere units.


----------



## VideoGrabber

moyekj said:


> Given the *same* starting show whether you have TS mode enabled or not the file naming should come out the same as the metadata retrieval is the same regardless of that setting.


Thanks. As indicated, it was the same show, same recording. However I went back and checked, and the difference was that the one's w/o the episode #'s had been MRV'd from the S3 to the S4. So you were correct that TS vs PS made no difference. However, it appears that some metadata may be "lost in translation".


----------



## richklein

Is it possible to use KTTMG so that when it pushes files back to the tivo, that it puts those KTTMG edited files in a subfolder? I was thinking it would be nice if all transfers went to a folder for easy monitoring.


I was also curious if its possible to edit the details of the metafile to put a description that the Tivo would read, aside from Title, Name, etc.

Thanks I am really enjoying this big time!


----------



## moyekj

richklein said:


> Is it possible to use KTTMG so that when it pushes files back to the tivo, that it puts those KTTMG edited files in a subfolder? I was thinking it would be nice if all transfers went to a folder for easy monitoring.
> 
> I was also curious if its possible to edit the details of the metafile to put a description that the Tivo would read, aside from Title, Name, etc.
> 
> Thanks I am really enjoying this big time!


 This Wiki page describes one pretty easy method to get a bunch of videos in same folder to group when pushing back to TiVo via pyTivo pushes.


----------



## richklein

Thanks for getting back to me. I will play with the folder's shortly.

I was getting an error regarding pushing files back to the Tivo. I am running Pytivo (which works) on the same machine as KMTTG. I am getting the following error (I also tried the IP for testing which also didnt work):



Code:


>> Pushing f:\Pytivo\Mickey Mouse Clubhouse - Super Goofs Super Puzzle (04_10_2010)_cut.mpg to Living Room
http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=Push&Container=I7920&File=/Mickey+Mouse+Clubhouse+-+Super+Goofs+Super+Puzzle+%2804_10_2010%29_cut.mpg&tsn=Living+Room
Received unexpected response for: http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=Push&Container=I7920&File=/Mickey+Mouse+Clubhouse+-+Super+Goofs+Super+Puzzle+%2804_10_2010%29_cut.mpg&tsn=Living+Room
Internal Server Error

I am really loving this program! BTW, whats the KM stand for in the KMTTG?

Thanks,
Rich

PyTivo Conf:



Code:


[Server]
port=9032
ffmpeg=C:\Program Files\pyTivo\bin\ffmpeg.exe
temp=C:\Users\Public\Documents\pyTivo
tivo_username=removed
tivo_password=removed

[_tivo_HD]

[_tivo_SD]

[I7920]
type=video
path=F:\Pytivo

[Admin]
type=admin

[loggers]
keys=root

[handlers]
keys=console,rotfile

[formatters]
keys=basicform

[logger_root]
level=DEBUG
handlers=console,rotfile

[handler_console]
class=StreamHandler
formatter=basicform
args=(sys.stdout,)

[handler_rotfile]
class=handlers.RotatingFileHandler
formatter=basicform
args=('C:\Users\Public\Documents\pyTivo\debug.log', 'a', 10485760, 5)

[formatter_basicform]
format=%(asctime)s %(levelname)-5s %(name)s: %(message)s


----------



## moyekj

richklein, are you running latest version of pyTivo? If not you should install wmcbrine latest version. You can get latest zip file from here.


----------



## garrubal

Just started using kmttg. Big :up:

I'm interested mostly in file transfers, and this is faster than Tivo Desktop (obviously), and also tytool, which I was using until recently. Additionally, tytool required the use of s3tots to convert the .ty files to .ts files, so that added a few minutes to the process.

I'll have to give the other features a try. Overall, it looks like a very professional job! Well done!


----------



## richklein

moyekj said:


> richklein, are you running latest version of pyTivo? If not you should install wmcbrine latest version. You can get latest zip file from here.


Thanks, that did the trick & now I am in KMTTG heaven! Thanks so much!


----------



## JohnL88

I&#8217;ve been looking everywhere on the Tivo Community site and can&#8217;t find an answer. It looks like this is the right thread. 

I&#8217;ve been trying to download a 20GB HD Video off my Series3 box. It keeps stopping at about 5 &#189; GB. I looked at the partially downloaded file, then looked on the video on the TIVO. At that point, there is a 2-second pixelation. I tried downloading using Tivo Desktop 2.8, it stopped at the same stop. Then I tried to download directly from the https web address. Same thing. Is there any way to get the entire 20GB video off the box and onto my PC? It is driving me crazy! Thanks in advance.


----------



## moyekj

JohnL88 said:


> I've been looking everywhere on the Tivo Community site and can't find an answer. It looks like this is the right thread.
> 
> I've been trying to download a 20GB HD Video off my Series3 box. It keeps stopping at about 5 ½ GB. I looked at the partially downloaded file, then looked on the video on the TIVO. At that point, there is a 2-second pixelation. I tried downloading using Tivo Desktop 2.8, it stopped at the same stop. Then I tried to download directly from the https web address. Same thing. Is there any way to get the entire 20GB video off the box and onto my PC? It is driving me crazy! Thanks in advance.


 If you have more than 1 HD TiVo box you can use MRV to transfer from glitch point to other TiVo and then transfer that partial to your PC, and then join the two together on your PC using mpeg editor. Another potential solution is if the glitched recording is schedule to air again sometime soon then just record it again and then you can transfer that one. Don't know of any other good workarounds.


----------



## Stormspace

JohnL88 said:


> Ive been looking everywhere on the Tivo Community site and cant find an answer. It looks like this is the right thread.
> 
> Ive been trying to download a 20GB HD Video off my Series3 box. It keeps stopping at about 5 ½ GB. I looked at the partially downloaded file, then looked on the video on the TIVO. At that point, there is a 2-second pixelation. I tried downloading using Tivo Desktop 2.8, it stopped at the same stop. Then I tried to download directly from the https web address. Same thing. Is there any way to get the entire 20GB video off the box and onto my PC? It is driving me crazy! Thanks in advance.


You sure it doesn't stop at 4gb? A fat32 formatted drive has a 4gb file size limit.


----------



## Islanti

New to kmttg this week (despite living down the street from moyekj). I've been trying to read the thread for the past few weeks to avoid reporting duplicate issues. I believe the problems I'm seeing are known but I want to be sure.

I'm trying to use it to transfer some 720p episodes (Chuggington for the curious) from my Tivo Premiere XL into iTunes for playback in HD on my AppleTVs. Ideally I want to commercial cut these episodes. I've got kmttg setup on my Mac Mini which hosts the iTunes library for the AppleTVs.

I turned off TS and selected the hb_AppleTV profile in order to resolve some errors I had during my early attempts. Now I'm getting through kmttg OK but the output videos have several problems.

In all videos I've converted (~12) the video stream dies about 10 minutes in. I assume this is the PS video stream truncation problem discussed previously? Everything after that point has audio but the screen remains black (including the controls oddly enough).
When trying to sync to the AppleTVs they report the video cannot be played. The output file stats seem to be within the AppleTV specifications:
960x544 resolution
500-2000kbps bitrate
The resulting file sizes seem awfully small. I'd expect a ~20 minute HD episode to be at least 500MiBy and these are coming out 100-300. Presumably because the video is truncated?
Is there something obvious I'm doing wrong?


----------



## moyekj

Islanti, do the decrypted mpeg2 files (i.e. before encoding) play OK on your Mac? You can also examine the mpeg2 and encoded m4v files using mediainfo to determine if both audio & video times look correct.
If the mpeg2 files look and play OK on your Mac then the issue is there are glitches in the mpeg2 recordings (pretty common for digital cable recordings) that need to be cleaned up before encoding to other format. The best tool for doing that is VideoRedo QuickStream Fix, but of course that's a Windows only tool... i.e. Ideally the flow needs to include VRD QS Fix step before you reach the encoding step.


----------



## Islanti

moyekj said:


> Islanti, do the decrypted mpeg2 files (i.e. before encoding) play OK on your Mac? You can also examine the mpeg2 and encoded m4v files using mediainfo to determine if both audio & video times look correct.
> If the mpeg2 files look and play OK on your Mac then the issue is there are glitches in the mpeg2 recordings (pretty common for digital cable recordings) that need to be cleaned up before encoding to other format. The best tool for doing that is VideoRedo QuickStream Fix, but of course that's a Windows only tool... i.e. Ideally the flow needs to include VRD QS Fix step before you reach the encoding step.


I'll check out the video information. I hadn't done so previously because I was using the commercial cut feature so the times would be off anyway.

Regardless mixing in Windows with the associated license costs and VM performance hit seems like a very poor option.

For me a better workflow is using kmttg just to copy and decrypt then Toast to convert from MPEG-2 to h.264 for AppleTV. My test video encoded fine via Toast where Handbrake broke 12 for 12. Some more testing required to be sure but it seems functional so far.

Of course the other benefit of Toast is the Elgato h.264 accelerator for faster encoding. That's very significant with the 2GHz Core 2 Duo I use to encode.

I'd use Toast entirely but it has a limitation on the resolution of converted Tivo files.


----------



## JohnL88

Thanks for the replies moyekj and Stormspace. I appreciate it.

I only have one HD Tivo box, the drive is ntfs, and the video will likely never be on again (football game). It is that stupid 2-second video glitch that is creating the problem. I wish there was a way to tell the transfer program to ignore the glitch and keep going. But it sounds like that is not possible. I was looking for anything: MRV to PC transfer; then some type of conversion program, etc. etc.

If anyone thinks of anything creative or any software that can help, please let me know. Thanks again.


----------



## txporter

Does Tivo Desktop let you transfer from paused point like you can do with MRV?


----------



## moyekj

txporter said:


> Does Tivo Desktop let you transfer from paused point like you can do with MRV?


 No.


----------



## waynomo

JohnL88 said:


> Thanks for the replies moyekj and Stormspace. I appreciate it.
> 
> I only have one HD Tivo box, the drive is ntfs, and the video will likely never be on again (football game). It is that stupid 2-second video glitch that is creating the problem. I wish there was a way to tell the transfer program to ignore the glitch and keep going. But it sounds like that is not possible. I was looking for anything: MRV to PC transfer; then some type of conversion program, etc. etc.
> 
> If anyone thinks of anything creative or any software that can help, please let me know. Thanks again.


I had this same problem on a few videos over a year ago. (Glitch in program caused transfer to cease at that point.) I kept trying and eventually they transferred. (I don't know if all did, but I know most did.) It took at least three or four tries so keep trying.

You might try tuning to your TiVo to two channels that don't receive a signal. This should speed up the transfer process and might be enough to get past the glitch. Also, if wireless you might want to try using a wired connection which is a bit faster also. Seems like it is something you really want so would be worth the effort.

Do you have any friends with a TiVo HD? Bring your TiVo there and do the partial transfer as someone suggested. Or perhaps purchase a used one (eBay, Craigslist, forum on TCF), to do what you need to do and then sell it. Someone might even be willing to rent it to you for $20 or something like that.

Just out of curiosity, what football game?


----------



## SoBayJake

waynomo said:


> Do you have any friends with a TiVo HD? Bring your TiVo there and do the partial transfer as someone suggested. Or perhaps purchase a used one (eBay, Craigslist, forum on TCF), to do what you need to do and then sell it. Someone might even be willing to rent it to you for $20 or something like that.


But you can only do MRV between TiVos on the same account, so they have the same MAK correct? If you put another TiVo on the network, they will see each other, but they will say there are no recordings when selected.


----------



## waynomo

SoBayJake said:


> But you can only do MRV between TiVos on the same account, so they have the same MAK correct? If you put another TiVo on the network, they will see each other, but they will say there are no recordings when selected.


Ah, that could be. . . . Has to be on the same account . . . I don't know.

I thought each TiVo had its own MAC.

If they have to be on the same account then it gets more complicated.


----------



## orangeboy

waynomo said:


> ...I thought each TiVo had its own MAC...


MAC - Yes.
MAK - No.


----------



## videojanitor

JohnL88 said:


> I only have one HD Tivo box, the drive is ntfs, and the video will likely never be on again (football game). It is that stupid 2-second video glitch that is creating the problem.


The same thing happened to me once and it was incredibly frustrating, so I feel your pain. I ended up transferring the video off using an external HD capture device (the Hauppauge HD PVR) -- the quality went down a notch, but it was the only way to do it. If somebody knows of another way, I'm all ears too ...


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

JohnL88 said:


> I only have one HD Tivo box, the drive is ntfs, and the video will likely never be on again (football game). It is that stupid 2-second video glitch that is creating the problem. I wish there was a way to tell the transfer program to ignore the glitch and keep going. But it sounds like that is not possible. I was looking for anything: MRV to PC transfer; then some type of conversion program, etc. etc.
> 
> If anyone thinks of anything creative or any software that can help, please let me know. Thanks again.


Okay, you sound desperate. First try the other suggestions people gave you, such as tuning to channels you don't receive, etc.

Here's my idea. Maybe the glitch isn't in the video as you received it, maybe it corresponds to a bad sector on your disk. So, get a 2nd drive the same size (check the FAQ for drives that work), remove the bad drive from the TiVo, use dd in Linux to make a bit for bit copy, then put the new drive into your TiVo. Then try the transfer again.

You will need to use options to dd, that's out of the scope for this response since I use OS X and not Linux. But you will need something like

conv=noerror​
to keep from hanging up on the bad sector(s). And you will need something like

bs=1m​
or your copy will take forever.

Edit: I have a DVD recorder, I used to use it quite a bit with the TiVo HD before I got into the TTG stuff. You can always play back the game via S-video to a DVD recorder. I've done that in the past and the results were by no means HD, but weren't bad at all. My DVD recorder happily recorded S-video that played back fine in 16:9 ratio when my TV was set to "full" mode. But YMMV with all that. If it were me, I'd go the DVD recorder route. HD is over-rated anyway.


----------



## waynomo

orangeboy said:


> MAC - Yes.
> MAK - No.


Oops. I meant MAK. So if I get a second TiVo it will have the same MAK as my first? I.e. one MAK per account.


----------



## moyekj

waynomo said:


> Oops. I meant MAK. So if I get a second TiVo it will have the same MAK as my first? I.e. one MAK per account.


 Yes. You can't use Multi Room Viewing (MRV) between units unless that is the case.


----------



## JohnL88

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone. I'll let you know how it turns out. 

And to the person that asked .... it was the Cowboys beating of the Eagles in the playoffs! Great game.


----------



## Test

Started using this program tonight and now I have a question. The download was fast, but the decrypt took 4 hours for a 1.5 hour show (8.2gb); is that normal? I'm using a mac and was previously using iTiVo, which downloaded slower, but I was completely done within 3 hours for the same type of file. I'm thinking that 4 hours can't be right, because I also have a pc running directshow dump and that is almost instant. Any settings I should verify? Change?


----------



## moyekj

Test said:


> Started using this program tonight and now I have a question. The download was fast, but the decrypt took 4 hours for a 1.5 hour show (8.2gb); is that normal? I'm using a mac and was previously using iTiVo, which downloaded slower, but I was completely done within 3 hours for the same type of file. I'm thinking that 4 hours can't be right, because I also have a pc running directshow dump and that is almost instant. Any settings I should verify? Change?


 No, that's not at all normal at all - decrypt should only take a few minutes. Make sure to turn off TS mode downloads if you haven't already: File->Configure->Program Options and disable *Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format*
There are just too many issues being reported for TS downloads and/or decryption. Next version that option will default to off again. Of course that means you'll have to download the show again if it was previously downloaded in TS format.
If that doesn't solve your decrypt slowness then monitor memory use and make sure you're not low on RAM.


----------



## shiffrin

The auto.log gets big pretty quickly. Did I miss an option somewhere to limit its size? I've been manually editing it each day to chop off the first few hundred lines, but that is getting to be a pain.


----------



## moyekj

shiffrin said:


> The auto.log gets big pretty quickly. Did I miss an option somewhere to limit its size? I've been manually editing it each day to chop off the first few hundred lines, but that is getting to be a pain.


 There is no option right now. It's probably a good idea to have one. Next version (unreleased) already has a new menu entry in GUI to empty out auto.log file which is more convenient than doing it manually, but probably a user specified file size or line limit would be a useful addition. I'll look into it for next release.


----------



## Test

moyekj said:


> No, that's not at all normal at all - decrypt should only take a few minutes. Make sure to turn off TS mode downloads if you haven't already: File->Configure->Program Options and disable *Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format*
> There are just too many issues being reported for TS downloads and/or decryption. Next version that option will default to off again. Of course that means you'll have to download the show again if it was previously downloaded in TS format.
> If that doesn't solve your decrypt slowness then monitor memory use and make sure you're not low on RAM.


That did it, thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

The semicolon ( and apostrophe (') should be allowed to be used in file names on Kmttg. The double quotes (") can't be used but instead double apostrophe ('') is allowed.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> The semicolon ( and apostrophe (') should be allowed to be used in file names on Kmttg. The double quotes (") can't be used but instead double apostrophe ('') is allowed.


 Maybe for Windows yes. kmttg is encompassing multiple OS's including Linux and Mac so it's dealing with superset of potentially troublesome characters, and I don't want to try dealing with OS-specific exceptions. There are system calls being made for the helper programs so characters like apostrophes and semicolons cause issues.


----------



## orangeboy

shiffrin said:


> The auto.log gets big pretty quickly. Did I miss an option somewhere to limit its size? I've been manually editing it each day to chop off the first few hundred lines, but that is getting to be a pain.


FWIW, I use the following with Windows Task Scheduler twice a day at noon and midnight to create 3 sets of logs (full log, error log, and success log), all limited to 180 files (~30 days worth of logs):



Code:


REM Clearlog.bat
@ECHO OFF
SETLOCAL ENABLEDELAYEDEXPANSION

::------------------::
:: Define Variables ::
::------------------::
SET   year=&#37;DATE:~-4%
SET  month=0%DATE:~4,2%
SET    day=0%DATE:~7,2%
SET  month=%month:~-2%
SET    day=%day:~-2%
SET   hour=0%TIME:~0,2%
SET   hour=%hour: =%
SET   hour=%hour:~-2%
SET minute=0%TIME:~3,2%
SET minute=%minute:~-2%
SET second=%TIME:~6,2%
SET second=%second:~-2%
SET   name=%year%.%month%.%day%.%hour%.%minute%

::----------------------------------::
:: Copy current log to archive log, ::
:: then seed the new auto.log       ::
::----------------------------------::
CD /D "C:\Program Files\kmttg\logs\auto\"
TYPE "C:\Program Files\kmttg\auto.log" >>auto.%name%.log
ECHO %year%_%month%_%day%_%hour%:%minute%:%second% Beginning of new log file > "C:\Program Files\kmttg\auto.log"

::-----------------------------------::
:: Select specific records to create ::
:: an abbreviated log, showing only  ::
:: "successful" messages             ::
::-----------------------------------::
FINDSTR /I /V /P "Filter NPL Skipping curl sleeping programid getting match error ---" auto.%name%.log >>tmp.log
FOR /F "tokens=1-3*" %%a IN ('TYPE tmp.log') DO (
	IF "%%c" NEQ "" (
		ECHO %%a %%b %%c %%d >> auto.%name%.s.log
	)
)
DEL tmp.log

::-----------------------------------::
:: Select specific records to create ::
:: an abbreviated log, showing only  ::
:: "Error" messages                  ::
::-----------------------------------::

FINDSTR /P "ERROR:" auto.%name%.log >>tmp.log
FOR /F "tokens=1-3*" %%a IN ('TYPE tmp.log') DO (
	IF "%%c" NEQ "" (
		ECHO %%a %%b %%c %%d >> auto.%name%.e.log
	)
)
DEL tmp.log

::---------------------------::
:: Save only 180 logs:       :: 
:: 2 full logs,              ::
:: 2 error logs, and         ::
:: 2 abbreviated logs =      ::
:: 6 logs per day x 30 days. ::
::---------------------------::
SET /A counter=0
FOR /F "delims=" %%i in ('dir /b "*.log"^|SORT /R') DO (
	SET /A counter+=1
	IF !counter! GTR 180 (
		DEL "%%i"
	)
)

EXIT /B

Expectations: \kmttg\logs\auto directory has been created. My \kmttg\logs\auto directory is populated with filenames like this:



Code:


auto.2010.04.30.12.00.e.log
auto.2010.04.30.12.00.s.log
auto.2010.04.30.12.00.log
auto.2010.04.30.00.00.e.log
auto.2010.04.30.00.00.s.log
auto.2010.04.30.00.00.log
auto.2010.04.29.12.00.e.log
auto.2010.04.29.12.00.s.log
auto.2010.04.29.12.00.log
auto.2010.04.29.00.00.e.log
auto.2010.04.29.00.00.s.log
auto.2010.04.29.00.00.log
auto.2010.04.28.12.00.e.log
auto.2010.04.28.12.00.s.log
auto.2010.04.28.12.00.log

Edit: It's bad that I have _any_ *.e.logs. Too many problems with the Transport Stream and TiVoDecode!


----------



## ellinj

Can anyone tell me why I might want to use Video Redo over Handbrake? I am looking to create good quality video that is playable on my ipad.


----------



## Icarus

You can use either one or even ff_mpeg for the encoding, however, video redo is the only one that does the quick stream fix, and that seems to be necessary for most of us.

For the encoding, I'm not sure how much difference there is. In fact, I suspect they are all using the same h.264 library, but vdrd has the best GUI. Also the new version of tv suite 4, allows us to combine/skip a step or two.

-David


----------



## Icarus

speaking of the ipad, since I finally have mine in house for a few hours now ...

getting back to my encoding questions, I played with several encoding options, including the tv suite 4 ipad and ff-ipad profiles (and modifications of them). This is very unscientific, I only used a single 1080i HDTV input file as source material so far.

1. tv suite 4 ipad profile. Profile is 1280x720 (720p) dual pass. Takes about 2x - 3x than a single pass encode, result is very good. Encode times are very slow at 720p. This method was painfully slow for me. It literally took 3 - 4 hours to encode 40+ minutes of a cut hour of a TV episode.

2. tv suite 4 modified ipad profile to 720p single pass. Result looks very good, however, for some reason, itunes wouldn't transfer my one sample of this to the ipad (said it was not playable on the ipad, though it should have been, all I did was copy the ipad profile and change the dual pass to single pass in the profile.) I am probably not going to bother to test this again, as encoding even single pass 720p in tvs4 is very slow for me, though not nearly as bad as the dual pass option.

3. ff-mpeg, ipad profile, 720p, single pass. Much faster encoding, very good output on the ipad

4. ff-mpeg modified ipad profile, modified to 1024x576, which is native rez for 16:9 material on the ipad. Fastest encoding, output looks good.

All files were playable in itunes (quicktime player, basically) and windows media player on my system. WMP was much better than the itunes/quicktime player, which displayed visibly jerky output on my mobile P8400 c2d-based machine.

All of the transcoded output looked really good, so I'm going for encoding time, as I have no plans or need for the 720p output from the ipad itself.

I also played with Breaking Bad from AMC a bit. On my cable system, there is no hi-def version of AMC, so all I seem to get is analog, standard def. 640x480 was fine.

I had a copy of an older CSI:NY episode in itunes that I had converted for my ipod touch/iphone. info said the file was encoded at 566x320, 157kbs, 922kbs total bit rate. You could see visible artifacts, etc, but it was definitely watchable. It looked decent, but not as good as it could.

Added: There's not a huge difference in file sizes in all of the output formats I was playing with.

-David


----------



## moyekj

Icarus said:


> 3. ff-mpeg, ipad profile, 720p, single pass. Much faster encoding, very good output on the ipad


 Thanks for the feedback David. So I take it then you can confirm the ff_ipad profile I created works fine then right?
TVS4 is a nice all in 1 solution but if you want more control then the free public encoders are still a better way to go. Hopefully eventually more encoder options will be added to TVS4. Still very useful to have VRD for QS Fix & Ad Cut tasks of course.


----------



## Icarus

moyekj said:


> Thanks for the feedback David. So I take it then you can confirm the ff_ipad profile I created works fine then right?


yes, that's what I used, and I piggybacked off that to copy/create the ff-ipad-1024x576 profile as well. I didn't invent anything. 



> TVS4 is a nice all in 1 solution but if you want more control then the free public encoders are still a better way to go. Hopefully eventually more encoder options will be added to TVS4. Still very useful to have VRD for QS Fix & Ad Cut tasks of course.


Absolutely agree and it's still needed for the qs fix. One day maybe there will be an open source alternative for the qs fix, but not yet.

I also know that the vdrd people will play with and refine their profiles for the ipad and try to make them more efficient also. Like the rest of us, they probably just got there ipads also.

As a side note to you, kmttg continues to amaze me. I didn't realize it would just do the ap job if I had the right files there, and just unchecked everything except the encode job, using the profile of my choice, and it just does the right thing. Your tool is incredibly powerful for doing this type of repeated encoding/testing, if you pre-select the correct options for not deleting the input files, and it's smart enough to pick up in the middle of a "job". Thanks again.

-David


----------



## shiffrin

Orangeboy, thanks for your bat file solution to the log issue. It looks well thought out and I'll have to give it a try if kmttg doesn't implement something similar soon.


----------



## ellinj

Icarus said:


> You can use either one or even ff_mpeg for the encoding, however, video redo is the only one that does the quick stream fix, and that seems to be necessary for most of us.
> 
> -David


What is quick stream fix? Is this a problem I don't know I have?


----------



## bkdtv

ellinj said:


> What is quick stream fix? Is this a problem I don't know I have?


VideoRedo's Quickstream fix (QSfix) eliminates the stream errors in the download that cause audio sync problems when re-encoding to other formats. In effect, it eliminates out-of-sync audio.

If you have VideoRedo installed, kmttg integrates that feature with the QSFix option.


----------



## ellinj

bkdtv said:


> VideoRedo's Quickstream fix (QSfix) eliminates the stream errors in the download that cause audio sync problems when re-encoding to other formats. In effect, it eliminates out-of-sync audio.
> 
> If you have VideoRedo installed, kmttg integrates that feature with the QSFix option.


I haven't seen sync issues, I do have an occasional sound hiccup.

I am getting frustrated with handbrake, the encodes seem to take a lot longer then ffmpeg. I am using the handbrake universal profile which provides pretty good playback on appletv and ipod.


----------



## moyekj

shiffrin said:


> Orangeboy, thanks for your bat file solution to the log issue. It looks well thought out and I'll have to give it a try if kmttg doesn't implement something similar soon.


 I have some related code checked into SVN for next release already that allows a user to specify a size limit for auto.log file. Specifically now kmttg logs to auto.log.0 and once user specified limit is reached (defaults to 10MB) then contents are copied to auto.log.1 file and auto.log.0 is emptied out. i.e. auto.log.0 stays below some file limit and auto.log.1 has a copy of older log entries.
This is implemented using an existing built in Java logging mechanism to do what I described automatically. If you want to try it out you can grab test version of kmttg.jar from here. NOTE: That version also has a new "Loop in GUI" feature to run Auto Transfers in GUI mode as an alternative to service/background mode only, a feature also planned to be in next release.


----------



## VideoGrabber

> _That version also has a new "Loop in GUI" feature to run Auto Transfers in GUI mode as an alternative to service/background mode only, a feature also planned to be in next release._ <

Very cool. I'll be looking forward to that. :up::up:


----------



## ThAbtO

I just got an idea for a suggestion on adding a feature to kmttg. How about the ability to drag and drop current jobs around to re-order the jobs list, or even to drag titles from the playlist to the jobs. Is this even possible?

Edit: How about an estimated time for completion as well?


----------



## moyekj

Changing job order is non-trivial. You can always remove queued jobs and queue up new ones though.
Personally I dislike estimated completion times as they are inherently inaccurate. Take downloads for example: the TiVo web server rates can fluctuate quite wildly and the size of a show reported by TiVo is not the final size that ends up on your computer which is always smaller but not by a known amount. I remember laughing at TiVo Desktop estimates of download times.


----------



## txporter

ellinj said:


> I am getting frustrated with handbrake, the encodes seem to take a lot longer then ffmpeg. I am using the handbrake universal profile which provides pretty good playback on appletv and ipod.


Likely you are dealing with different encoding options between ffmpeg and handbrake. They both use x264 as their h.264 encoding engine. Depending on which version of ffmpeg you are using, you may also be using a more up-to-date version of x264. The speed might be slightly faster on newer code (maybe ~5%), but that is unlikely the source if you are seeing very noticeable differences in encode time. If you are using handbrake 0.9.3, then that is very old x264 code (without mb-tree, etc). I think the main benefit going to handbrake 0.9.4 will probably be final encode size rather than encode time.

If you are happy with the output from ffmpeg and prefer the speed, then you are fine using that. The main benefit of all of the various bells and whistles with x264 is to allow for extreme bitrate compression with good quality. If you are willing to increase the bitrate, then many of those options can be turned off to sacrifice compression efficiency for speed.


----------



## cweb

As long as folks are throwing ideas out there, I thought I's throw my own two cents in (I hope you don't mind moyekj). 

It would be great if we could choose two encoding methods for a show (add two encodes to the queue). I often start a show on my TV and end the viewing on my iphone (or visa - versa). To do this and and view it in the best quality for each device I create to versions of the show. There are multiple ways to do this, but none completely straight forward. 

I can't comment about the under the hood stuff. However, it seems you could have a second encoding profile box with and option for none. If a second profile is chosen then add a second encode to the queue and perhaps append "2" to the second file.

I hope you like the idea, I've always wanted to put it out there. 

Thanks for all that kmttg is.


----------



## orangeboy

cweb said:


> As long as folks are throwing ideas out there, I thought I's throw my own two cents in (I hope you don't mind moyekj).
> 
> It would be great if we could choose two encoding methods for a show (add two encodes to the queue). I often start a show on my TV and end the viewing on my iphone (or visa - versa). To do this and and view it in the best quality for each device I create to versions of the show. There are multiple ways to do this, but none completely straight forward.
> 
> I can't comment about the under the hood stuff. However, it seems you could have a second encoding profile box with and option for none. If a second profile is chosen then add a second encode to the queue and perhaps append "2" to the second file.
> 
> I hope you like the idea, I've always wanted to put it out there.
> 
> Thanks for all that kmttg is.


Not to detract from your suggestion, but do you currently have a custom command enabled? You may be able to leverage a second encoding phase by calling ffmpeg in a script that also contains your encoding profile, passing the [mpegFile_cut] (or whatever file you want to encode) as it's input.


----------



## txporter

re: multiple encode profiles

If you download the files first and accessing from the Files.. tab, I think you could do more than one profile there.


----------



## ThAbtO

I like to add to my last post;

under Files:

It would be nice to be able to browse folders instead of having to add files every time we start kmttg.


----------



## jeffster

Icarus said:


> You can use either one or even ff_mpeg for the encoding, however, video redo is the only one that does the quick stream fix, and that seems to be necessary for most of us.
> 
> -David


What about those of us who want to run kmttg on a Mac? I have it all set up and it runs beautifully, takes advantage of my 8 cores, but all the audio is off-sync.

If I have to use VideoRedo, there's really no point in using kmttg at all, since I need to run it on a VM, and VideoRedo plus TivoToGo does everything I need.

I REALLY wanna use those cores, tho...


----------



## cweb

orangeboy said:


> Not to detract from your suggestion, but do you currently have a custom command enabled? You may be able to leverage a second encoding phase by calling ffmpeg in a script that also contains your encoding profile, passing the [mpegFile_cut] (or whatever file you want to encode) as it's input.


The custom command is in the right queue position for your idea to work. However, I am not sure if I get how the script would work. Could you give an example of how one might look like?


----------



## Icarus

Would you consider adding an option to run all the encoders, decoders, etc (all the really cpu intensive stuff) at low priority or at least lower priority than "normal" priority? I'm assuming that there's a java api for that or it's part of the api used to start another program?

-David


----------



## moyekj

Icarus said:


> Would you consider adding an option to run all the encoders, decoders, etc (all the really cpu intensive stuff) at low priority or at least lower priority than "normal" priority? I'm assuming that there's a java api for that or it's part of the api used to start another program?
> 
> -David


 I don't see a way to set process priority in Java when launching the jobs, at least not the way I implemented it. Of course you can always change process priorities manually in your OS (Task Manager for Windows).


----------



## innocentfreak

I fired up KMTTG again and forgot how much I love this program.

A couple of questions/possible suggestions which I may have made before but I can't remember.

Is it possible to add priority to the TiVos? I have 2 Premieres and one HD so as a result I would prefer if KMTTG can pull from the Premieres first due to transfer speed. Maybe even just add a delay in requesting the NPL from the TiVo set at a lower priority?

I wish TiVo would add season as a field to pull from so I could include it in my filenames. It would make it so much easier to organize and then use tools like metabrowser to organize.


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> Is it possible to add priority to the TiVos? I have 2 Premieres and one HD so as a result I would prefer if KMTTG can pull from the Premieres first due to transfer speed. Maybe even just add a delay in requesting the NPL from the TiVo set at a lower priority?


 There is no priority control and even if there was one can't control how long it takes for each query to return all entries (queries for different TiVos are initiated essentially at same time).
For Auto Transfers you can restrict entries to specific TiVos, so if you want to pull certain shows from certain TiVos you can set that up. If you don't want to pull from a TiVo at all then you can remove it from kmttg and turn off the "Look for Tivos on network" option.


----------



## innocentfreak

I think it is more that I duplicate recordings across my TiVos but I would rather if possible pull from the Premieres first.

Would it be possible to add an option where Run In GUI could select individual TiVos or all? This way I could RIG Premiere 1 and then Premiere 2 and after those queue then the HD?


----------



## orangeboy

innocentfreak said:


> I think it is more that I duplicate recordings across my TiVos but I would rather if possible pull from the Premieres first.
> 
> Would it be possible to add an option where Run In GUI could select individual TiVos or all? This way I could RIG Premiere 1 and then Premiere 2 and after those queue then the HD?


I have 3 instances of kmttg running on one machine: 

typical day to day instance that does television series with a name format:
[mainTitle][/][EpisodeNumber][-][episodeTitle], 
an "ad-hoc" instance that I use to download movies or special events, with a name format:
[mainTitle][/][mainTitle]
and an instance that I use for my Series2 that records from my security camera with a name format:
[year][-][monthNum][-][mday][-][wday][-][hour][.][min]

I started out with just two instances because I wanted to name the security camera's videos differently, then thought about the third when I wanted to commercial cut a movie. Maybe you could setup an instance for your Premieres only, and a separate instance for the HD model?


----------



## VideoGrabber

orangeboy said:


> I started out with just two instances because I wanted to name the security camera's videos differently, then thought about the third when I wanted to commercial cut a movie. Maybe you could setup an instance for your Premieres only, and a separate instance for the HD model?


That sounds like a clever idea for customzing the naming, but don't the different instances fight with each other for access to your TiVos?


----------



## orangeboy

VideoGrabber said:


> That sounds like a clever idea for customzing the naming, but don't the different instances fight with each other for access to your TiVos?


I haven't had any issues concerning that (yet?).

The instance I have working with my Series2 & security camera has it's own (uniquely named) service, accomplished by altering C:\Program Files\kmttg for TivoS2\service\conf\wrapper.conf. I used Window's "services.msc" application to manually control that Service until I found where in kmttg's source that controls and queries that service in the GUI. I also don't have that instance "Look for Tivos on network", and only the S2 is defined.

The "daily driver" instance that does TV series' doesn't have any shows defined in it's auto.ini that comes from the Series2, so at most it will do with that box is query the NPL. Nor does it have any movie/special events defined for auto-transfer, so there's no bumping into the "ad-hoc" instance.

The "ad-hoc" instance isn't set for auto-transfer, so all of it's sets of jobs are manually started through the GUI.

As far as the jobs that each instance may create (decrypt, qsfix, etc.), I haven't had a problem with that either. Then again, I don't know if I've started an "ad-hoc" set of jobs while the "daily driver" was busy with a set of jobs of it's own. The Series2 instance I have set to decrypt only, and it takes a very short time with only 30 minute SD videos being produced by that DVR.

I'm definitely not a java programmer, but with a little help from moyekj concerning how to compile java sources (what tools and such to use), I've been able to apply my local MODs without having to bother him with a bunch of enhancement requests to suit my environment. :up:


----------



## innocentfreak

orangeboy said:


> I have 3 instances of kmttg running on one machine:
> 
> typical day to day instance that does television series with a name format:
> [mainTitle][/][EpisodeNumber][-][episodeTitle],
> an "ad-hoc" instance that I use to download movies or special events, with a name format:
> [mainTitle][/][mainTitle]
> and an instance that I use for my Series2 that records from my security camera with a name format:
> [year][-][monthNum][-][mday][-][wday][-][hour][.][min]
> 
> I started out with just two instances because I wanted to name the security camera's videos differently, then thought about the third when I wanted to commercial cut a movie. Maybe you could setup an instance for your Premieres only, and a separate instance for the HD model?


Yeah that would probably work. I never thought about doing that.

I think my only issue might be syncing the history file so it doesn't try to download shows already downloaded from the Premieres.


----------



## orangeboy

innocentfreak said:


> Yeah that would probably work. I never thought about doing that.
> 
> I think my only issue might be syncing the history file so it doesn't try to download shows already downloaded from the Premieres.


Do you run Windows? This should synchronize history files:



Code:


REM Synchronize.History.bat
@ECHO OFF
::--------------------------------------------------------------::
:: Copy both History files into a single temp file.             ::
::--------------------------------------------------------------::
TYPE "%ProgramFiles%\kmttg Series3\Auto.History" >  %temp%\History.Merged
TYPE "%ProgramFiles%\kmttg Series4\Auto.History" >> %temp%\History.Merged

::--------------------------------------------------------------::
:: Initialize an empty temp file.                               ::
::--------------------------------------------------------------::
TYPE NUL > %temp%\Merged.tmp

::--------------------------------------------------------------::
:: Read every line in the merged History file, and see if it    ::
:: exists in the temp file. If not, write that line to the temp ::
:: file. If the line does exist in the temp file, discard it.   ::
::--------------------------------------------------------------::
FOR /f "usebackq tokens=* delims= " %%a IN ("%temp%\History.Merged") DO (
	FIND "%%a" < "%temp%\Merged.tmp" > NUL
	IF ERRORLEVEL 1 ECHO %%a >> "%temp%\Merged.tmp"
)

::--------------------------------------------------------------::
:: Sort the duplicate free temp History file for easy reading.  ::
::--------------------------------------------------------------::
SORT %temp%\Merged.tmp /O %temp%\Merged.tmp

::--------------------------------------------------------------::
:: Replace the existing History files with new easy to read,    ::
:: synchronized file.                                           ::
::--------------------------------------------------------------::
COPY /Y %temp%\Merged.tmp "%ProgramFiles%\kmttg Series3\Auto.History"
COPY /Y %temp%\Merged.tmp "%ProgramFiles%\kmttg Series4\Auto.History"

Added as a Custom Command in kmttg should keep both History files up to date.

Disclaimer: I have used the "FIND < temp > NUL" method to eliminate duplicate records in other files before, but I have not tried this particular batch in standalone. But I'm pretty confident it should work


----------



## LynnL999

Hi -- I'm pretty new to this program. If I wanted to get Video Redo to encode with kmttg, do I need the whole TV Suite, or is Plus adequate?

Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

LynnL999 said:


> Hi -- I'm pretty new to this program. If I wanted to get Video Redo to encode with kmttg, do I need the whole TV Suite, or is Plus adequate?
> 
> Thanks!


 Plus does not have encoding capabilities, you need TV Suite for that. Or you can just stick to the free ffmpeg, handbrake, x264 encoders and go with VRD Plus for the invaluable Quick Stream Fix capability + mpeg2 video editing.


----------



## moyekj

v0p7k version just released. Highlight is new *Auto Transfers > Loop in GUI* option to run Auto Transfers continuously in GUI mode.

Consult release notes for all details of this update:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/release_notes


----------



## innocentfreak

Very cool. Thanks.


----------



## wireman121

I'm having trouble with the auto transfer when it gets to the addetect section. I am using VideoReDo, and I do have it configured properly - as the VRD QS Fix is running through the auto transfer service fine. When it trys to run Ad Detect, it just hangs. VideoReDo.exe is running, as is the csscript.exe but it never ends (I left it on overnight and nothing) usually this process takes 10 mins max. Any suggestions?

Also - will the auto transfer still bring up the Video ReDo window to review the ad detect results before applying ad cut, or does that only work with the GUI?


----------



## moyekj

My guess is VRD Ad Detect is having trouble with that video. Try using comskip instead to detect commercials. i.e. Uncheck option under VideoRedo tab of configuration: "Use VideoRedo AdScan instead of comskip".

If running auto transfers in service mode then "vrdreview" step (visual inspection of commercials) is skipped. You may want to try running auto transfers from GUI instead if you want that part of your flow.


----------



## wireman121

If I run ad detect on the same video from the GUI it gets through it fine, so its definately something with the service calling it - Regardless, I think what I'm looking for is to have the GUI do what the auto transfer service does on its own. I like the "Run in GUI" option, but if that would be a on/off toggle, so that when turned on (or checked in the menu) it would automatically check the tivo in the interval I programmed into the auto transfer options - and just do it all within the GUI instead of through the service. What I'm looking to have it do is automatically download, decrypt, and ad detect everything in the auto transfer list and then bring it up for review in VideoReDo so that when I get home, all I need to do it review it and then it will continue.....make sense?


----------



## moyekj

If you upgrade to latest version released yesterday there is a "Loop in GUI" option which does exactly what you are asking for. For reviewing detected commercials using VideoRedo make sure you enabled the option under VideoRedo tab: "Use VideoRedo GUI to review detected commercials"


----------



## wireman121

hah awesome!


----------



## epstewart

Hi,

I'm using kmttg v0p7k on Mac OS X 10.5.8. I use 2 TiVo HDs and 1 older Series3.

I'm trying out 2 of the new wireless-N network adapters, 1 on the bedroom Series3 and 1 on the living room TiVo HD. (The other TiVo HD is in the basement and has a wireless-G adapter.) I have the N adapters networked via an 802.11 router.

My questions are about the kmttg program option to download TiVo files in transport stream format.

The reason I ask them is that I want to archive HD downloads on my Mac and use TivoToComeBack (in any of its forms, including TiVo Desktop and pyTivoX/StreamBaby) to upload and immediately view the programs. I would like, if possible, to avoid buffering pauses when I do this.

So far, I have found no way to avoid the buffering pauses. The process is almost fast enough, but not quite.

Elsewhere, I have read that the need to translate between program streams (PS) on the computer and transport streams (TS) on the TiVo slows things down, and that TiVo-to-TiVo multi-room viewing (MRV) avoids that by using TS exclusively.

So I thought I might be able to do the same with TiVo-to-computer downloads, by using kmttg's option to "download TiVo files in transport stream format."

I tried that with one of the HD movies I've been testing with. The original download some weeks ago was (I think  at one point I was trying "download TiVo files in transport stream format" with an earlier version of kmttg and gave up on it as causing my TiVo HD to stop communicating) in PS form. The new download, which seemingly worked fine, apparently used "download TiVo files in transport stream format."

However, it produced an output file of exactly the same size as the old download, and the MediaInfo app says it is MPEG-PS. Plus, the new download uploads to the Series3 TiVo (using TiVo Desktop) at exactly the same pause-ridden rate as the old download did.

I wonder if the new download turned out to be a PS, not an honest-to-goodness TS, and if so, why wasn't it really a PS? (I rechecked, and I definitely had "download TiVo files in transport stream format" on in kmttg config when I did the new download.)

And while I'm on the subject ... if I ever do manage to get an honest-to-goodness TS download to my computer ... will I actually be able to upload or stream it back to any of my TiVos, using TiVo Desktop, pyTivoX, StreamBaby, or whatever other interface would do the trick?

I thank any of you experts in advance for any help you can give.


----------



## moyekj

epstewart, TS downloads are only possible with "Premiere" or Australia/NZ TiVo units. For Series 3 USA units the specification for TS download format has no effect and you end up with PS mpeg2 files same as always. That info is in kmttg documentation & the tooltip that pops up when you put mouse over the kmttg config option.
In any case it appears like TS downloads at least from Premiere units are still buggy so best avoided. Premiere units even for PS format are supposedly faster for downloading/uploading compared to S3 units (especially if you stick to SD interface) so may accomplish what you want.

One more thing to keep in mind about Streambaby uploads:
There is still a 1.1GB TiVo imposed buffer limit after which the stream must be re-started (to clear the buffer). Streambaby can do this fine for unencrypted mpeg2 & H.264 formats but for .TiVo format it will simply stop & restart from beginning - i.e. You shouldn't use .TiVo formats for files > 1.1GB with streambaby.


----------



## epstewart

moyekj said:


> epstewart, TS downloads are only possible with "Premiere" or Australia/NZ TiVo units. For Series 3 USA units the specification for TS download format has no effect and you end up with PS mpeg2 files same as always. That info is in kmttg documentation & the tooltip that pops up when you put mouse over the kmttg config option.


Ok, thanks, I missed the tooltip, but it's clear now that I didn't really get a TS download, and why.



moyekj said:


> TS downloads at least from Premiere units are still buggy so best avoided.


The problem is with the Premiere software, right, not kmttg?



moyekj said:


> Premiere units even for PS format are supposedly faster for downloading/uploading compared to S3 units (especially if you stick to SD interface) so may accomplish what you want.


Yes, I'm definitely looking into the Premiere, and have downloaded bkdtv's Premiere tech review, which I'm about to read. I notice that he (she?) put a lot of information in it concerning time considerations for downloading recorded files and computer video transfers.



moyekj said:


> One more thing to keep in mind about Streambaby uploads:
> There is still a 1.1GB TiVo imposed buffer limit after which the stream must be re-started (to clear the buffer). Streambaby can do this fine for unencrypted mpeg2 & H.264 formats but for .TiVo format it will simply stop & restart from beginning - i.e. You shouldn't use .TiVo formats for files > 1.1GB with streambaby.


Yes, I've run into the 1.1 GB buffer limit on non-.TiVo files, as I've been using such decoded files, not the originals. I'll keep what you said in mind if I ever try to use StreamBaby for .TiVo files.

Thanks for your help and for the excellent kmttg program.


----------



## SoBayJake

epstewart said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm using kmttg v0p7k on Mac OS X 10.5.8. I use 2 TiVo HDs and 1 older Series3.


I think only the Premiere and Tivos in Australia/New Zealand can output transport streams.

If you are in the U.S. with TiVo HDs and S3s, you are going to get Program Streams regardless of the preference in kmttg. The TiVo won't send out Transport Streams, so when kmttg requests a TS, the TiVo ignores the flag, and sends out a PS.

EDIT: Nevermind, I was late to the party! epstewart's message was the last on the page, and I didn't realize I wasn't at the end of the thread!


----------



## wireman121

Now all I need to figure out is how to make pytivo delete the mpg and txt file after the push and its all set haha


----------



## orangeboy

wireman121 said:


> Now all I need to figure out is how to make pytivo delete the mpg and txt file after the push and its all set haha


Check out this post discussing the hack of plugins/video/video.py, in the pyTivo forum: http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/log-of-video-transfers-t131.html

I log all my transfers to a text file using that hack, then as part of the kmttg "custom command" that can run after each set of jobs, I parse that text and delete any successfully transferred files, using "IF EXIST" logic in the custom command .bat file I wrote.


----------



## jk5598224

I was using this program for transfers fine, but from some reason the audio now sounds like the chipmunks sqeeking. Is this the wrong encoding profile being used?

I am transfering from Tivo HD AND Sony SVR3000 to a Lenovo Thinkpad. Any tips appreciated.


----------



## epstewart

SoBayJake said:


> I think only the Premiere and Tivos in Australia/New Zealand can output transport streams.
> 
> If you are in the U.S. with TiVo HDs and S3s, you are going to get Program Streams regardless of the preference in kmttg. The TiVo won't send out Transport Streams, so when kmttg requests a TS, the TiVo ignores the flag, and sends out a PS.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, I was late to the party! epstewart's message was the last on the page, and I didn't realize I wasn't at the end of the thread!


SoBayJake,

Thanks, anyway!


----------



## richklein

I am having an issue. I am in the middle of a project that is keeping me away from watching TV due to being to busy. So i am trying to move some shows so i can watch them later.

Anyway, I have the options set as: Metadata, Decrypt, QS Fix

If I que up more than two shows at a time to download, it crashes the second show.

If I only pick two at a time, it seems to work.

Thanks,
Rich



Code:


H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:00 (0.00 Mbps)
<h2>Resource Not Found</h2>
Download failed to file: H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo
Exit code: 0
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0    47    0    47    0     0    198      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   198
  0    47    0    47    0     0    198      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo ...
C:\Users\Rich\Documents\kmttg_v0p7j\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Rich\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie7862338643140377077.tmp --url http://192.168.1.107:80/download/Hook.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=206959&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts --output "H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo" 
H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:00 (0.00 Mbps)
<h2>Resource Not Found</h2>
Download failed to file: H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo
Exit code: 0
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0    47    0    47    0     0   1174      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  1174
  0    47    0    47    0     0   1174      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo: Download attempt # 3 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo ...
C:\Users\Rich\Documents\kmttg_v0p7j\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Rich\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie8991614487978055852.tmp --url http://192.168.1.107:80/download/Hook.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=206959&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts --output "H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo" 
H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:00 (0.00 Mbps)
<h2>Resource Not Found</h2>
Download failed to file: H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo
Exit code: 0
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0    47    0    47    0     0   1021      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  1021
  0    47    0    47    0     0   1021      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo: Download attempt # 4 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo ...
C:\Users\Rich\Documents\kmttg_v0p7j\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Rich\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie2898269932603719347.tmp --url http://192.168.1.107:80/download/Hook.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=206959&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts --output "H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo" 
H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:00 (0.00 Mbps)
<h2>Resource Not Found</h2>
Download failed to file: H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo
Exit code: 0
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0    47    0    47    0     0    959      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   959
  0    47    0    47    0     0    959      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo: Download attempt # 5 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo ...
C:\Users\Rich\Documents\kmttg_v0p7j\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Rich\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie1950304797418644820.tmp --url http://192.168.1.107:80/download/Hook.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=206959&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts --output "H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo" 
H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:00 (0.00 Mbps)
<h2>Resource Not Found</h2>
Download failed to file: H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo
Exit code: 0
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0    47    0    47    0     0   1382      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  1382
  0    47    0    47    0     0   1382      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!
tivodecode job completed: 00:06:39


----------



## AgtScully

I'm having a problem installing the kmttg service onto the Windows 7 32-bit Ultimate version. 
When I select "Service" then "Install", the GUI just hangs. 
I first tried v0p7j(since it worked well in XP SP3) but it would never install.
The task manager will list it as "running" but no response from the GUI. 
So I tried v0p7k but it also will not install.
But I have no problem running the "Loop in GUI" option. 

I'm still learning the ropes of Windows 7 so I would greatly appreciate anyone's help in solving this problem.

Thanks.


----------



## orangeboy

richklein said:


> I am having an issue. I am in the middle of a project that is keeping me away from watching TV due to being to busy. So i am trying to move some shows so i can watch them later.
> 
> Anyway, I have the options set as: Metadata, Decrypt, QS Fix
> 
> If I que up more than two shows at a time to download, it crashes the second show.
> 
> If I only pick two at a time, it seems to work.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rich
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:00 (0.00 Mbps)
> <h2>Resource Not Found</h2>
> Download failed to file: H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo
> Exit code: 0
> % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
> Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
> 
> 0    47    0    47    0     0    198      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   198
> 0    47    0    47    0     0    198      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
> Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 10 seconds.
> >> DOWNLOADING H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo ...
> C:\Users\Rich\Documents\kmttg_v0p7j\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Rich\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie7862338643140377077.tmp --url http://192.168.1.107:80/download/Hook.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=206959&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts --output "H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo"
> H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:00 (0.00 Mbps)
> <h2>Resource Not Found</h2>
> Download failed to file: H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo
> Exit code: 0
> % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
> Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
> 
> 0    47    0    47    0     0   1174      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  1174
> 0    47    0    47    0     0   1174      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
> Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo: Download attempt # 3 scheduled in 10 seconds.
> >> DOWNLOADING H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo ...
> C:\Users\Rich\Documents\kmttg_v0p7j\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Rich\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie8991614487978055852.tmp --url http://192.168.1.107:80/download/Hook.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=206959&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts --output "H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo"
> H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:00 (0.00 Mbps)
> <h2>Resource Not Found</h2>
> Download failed to file: H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo
> Exit code: 0
> % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
> Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
> 
> 0    47    0    47    0     0   1021      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  1021
> 0    47    0    47    0     0   1021      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
> Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo: Download attempt # 4 scheduled in 10 seconds.
> >> DOWNLOADING H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo ...
> C:\Users\Rich\Documents\kmttg_v0p7j\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Rich\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie2898269932603719347.tmp --url http://192.168.1.107:80/download/Hook.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=206959&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts --output "H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo"
> H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:00 (0.00 Mbps)
> <h2>Resource Not Found</h2>
> Download failed to file: H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo
> Exit code: 0
> % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
> Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
> 
> 0    47    0    47    0     0    959      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   959
> 0    47    0    47    0     0    959      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
> Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo: Download attempt # 5 scheduled in 10 seconds.
> >> DOWNLOADING H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo ...
> C:\Users\Rich\Documents\kmttg_v0p7j\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Rich\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie1950304797418644820.tmp --url http://192.168.1.107:80/download/Hook.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=206959&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts --output "H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo"
> H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:00 (0.00 Mbps)
> <h2>Resource Not Found</h2>
> Download failed to file: H:\Pytivo\Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo
> Exit code: 0
> % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
> Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
> 
> 0    47    0    47    0     0   1382      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  1382
> 0    47    0    47    0     0   1382      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
> Hook (05_04_2010).TiVo: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!
> tivodecode job completed: 00:06:39


That "
*Resource Not Found*
" error occurred last evening for me. I have changed my download retry wait time (found in program options) from 10 seconds to 3600, which may be a bit extreme, but the error only occurred once. The next attempt an hour later was successful, and kmttg didn't have to give up.


----------



## orangeboy

AgtScully said:


> I'm having a problem installing the kmttg service onto the Windows 7 32-bit Ultimate version.
> When I select "Service" then "Install", the GUI just hangs.
> I first tried v0p7j(since it worked well in XP SP3) but it would never install.
> The task manager will list it as "running" but no response from the GUI.
> So I tried v0p7k but it also will not install.
> But I have no problem running the "Loop in GUI" option.
> 
> I'm still learning the roops of Windows 7 so I would greatly appreciate anyone's help in solving this problem.
> 
> Thanks.


You may want to try running "\kmttg\service\win32\install-kmttg-service.bat" manually as administrator. I don't know if that will help or not, but it may do it.


----------



## AgtScully

orangeboy said:


> You may want to try running "\kmttg\service\win32\install-kmttg-service.bat" manually as administrator. I don't know if that will help or not, but it may do it.


UGH!! So simple, a cavewoman could do it

Thank you orangeboy!!


----------



## moyekj

jk5598224 said:


> I was using this program for transfers fine, but from some reason the audio now sounds like the chipmunks sqeeking. Is this the wrong encoding profile being used?
> 
> I am transfering from Tivo HD AND Sony SVR3000 to a Lenovo Thinkpad. Any tips appreciated.


 Most likely a codec and/or player issue on Thinkpad. What encoding profile are you using? If it's one with H.264 with AC3 audio there aren't too many players that can handle playback of that properly, but VLC media player can.


----------



## jk5598224

moyekj said:


> Most likely a codec and/or player issue on Thinkpad. What encoding profile are you using? If it's one with H.264 with AC3 audio there aren't too many players that can handle playback of that properly, but VLC media player can.


I only click the decrypt button, not sure if I need to click encode as well. Seems more of a problem with WinDVD 5.x. I am discovering that it works with Msft Player. Of course it used with work with WinDVD 5.x, so I am trying to figure out 'what changed'


----------



## abnersnell

I was curious if anyone is handling interlaced content transferred from TiVo in a "custom" manner? 

I have cobbled together a "custom" script after the transfer, decode, streamfix, ad detect, and ad cut steps. I skip encode and handle [email protected] interlaced HDTV with avisynth(deinterlace, resize) and x264.exe for encoding.

Anyone else doing anything special with interlaced content? Or just compressing interlaced straight away with FFMEG?

Abner


----------



## NYHeel

I've run kmttg twice with metadata, decrypt, ad detect, ad cut, and push all checked. Eventually I'll want to have this encoding for my ipod but I was just testing the commercial skip feature for now. Everything seems to run great (including the push, really cool by the way) except the Ad cut part gets all of these errors and eventually quits. It leaves a file that's about 20 minutes long and doesn't quite work right. Unfortunately I closed kmttg before saving out the log. Does anyone have any ideas what the problem could be? The ad detect ran fine but the ad cut part bombed. Is there another program I need?

Thanks for the help and again really cool program, especially with the pytivo push integration.


----------



## moyekj

NYHeel said:


> I've run kmttg twice with metadata, decrypt, ad detect, ad cut, and push all checked. Eventually I'll want to have this encoding for my ipod but I was just testing the commercial skip feature for now. Everything seems to run great (including the push, really cool by the way) except the Ad cut part gets all of these errors and eventually quits. It leaves a file that's about 20 minutes long and doesn't quite work right. Unfortunately I closed kmttg before saving out the log. Does anyone have any ideas what the problem could be? The ad detect ran fine but the ad cut part bombed. Is there another program I need?
> 
> Thanks for the help and again really cool program, especially with the pytivo push integration.


 VideoRedo is really a necessary addition if you see those kinds of problems. VRD QuickStream Fix cleans up glitches in the original recordings and will also be used to make the cuts instead of mencoder if you have it configured in kmttg and those kinds of problems go away. The $50 Plus version is really all you need if you don't care about VRD encoding, H.264 editing & DVD burning capabilities. It's also useful to be able to review detected commercials with VRD and clean up the cut points if necessary. There is a fully functional trial version if you wish to try it out before buying. Of course it only runs on Windows currently which is an issue for some.


----------



## janry

I have installed kmttg on two previous computers (XP & Vista) with limited issues. I recently installed it on a Windows 7 computer and for love nor money, I cannot get auto transfers to work. It's like it never even attempts to transfer. And yes, I do have the transfer "enabled" under the latest verson.

Manual tranfers work great.

Any ideas of what I've done wrong?


----------



## moyekj

janry said:


> I have installed kmttg on two previous computers (XP & Vista) with limited issues. I recently installed it on a Windows 7 computer and for love nor money, I cannot get auto transfers to work. It's like it never even attempts to transfer. And yes, I do have the transfer "enabled" under the latest verson.
> 
> Manual tranfers work great.
> 
> Any ideas of what I've done wrong?


It's probably a service permissions issue. First make sure you get the transfers working properly via GUI. In latest version there's both "Run Once in GUI" and "Loop in GUI" options. It's also useful to use the "Dry Run Mode" option to test your auto transfers setup without having kmttg actually initiate downloads. If/once you get that working then focus on getting service mode to work. Consult the Wiki page:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/auto_transfers
Pay particular attention to the section entitled "RUNNING THE AUTO TRANSFERS PROGRAM AS A SERVICE IN WINDOWS". Ultimately it boils down to permissions issues where you need to use same account you use to run GUI when running the service.


----------



## NYHeel

moyekj said:


> VideoRedo is really a necessary addition if you see those kinds of problems. VRD QuickStream Fix cleans up glitches in the original recordings and will also be used to make the cuts instead of mencoder if you have it configured in kmttg and those kinds of problems go away. The $50 Plus version is really all you need if you don't care about VRD encoding, H.264 editing & DVD burning capabilities. It's also useful to be able to review detected commercials with VRD and clean up the cut points if necessary. There is a fully functional trial version if you wish to try it out before buying. Of course it only runs on Windows currently which is an issue for some.


Thanks for the recomendation. I'll give it a try. Do you think the VRD commercial cuts are "better" than the comskip/comcut that kmttg uses (assuming the quickstream fix part runs first)?


----------



## moyekj

NYHeel said:


> Thanks for the recomendation. I'll give it a try. Do you think the VRD commercial cuts are "better" than the comskip/comcut that kmttg uses (assuming the quickstream fix part runs first)?


 comskip is generally better at Ad Detection and can be fine tuned for particular shows using custom "comskip.ini" files. Neither one is perfect and personally I skip Ad Detect and just manually edit out commercials with VRD myself - quicker and more accurate than any automated approach. There are options is kmttg to bring up VRD automatically to either review detected commercials before the cut stage or just to bring up VRD so you can do the commercial cuts manually (this is what I do) before proceeding to next steps. If you have VRD as part of the flow then it will be used for the actual commercial cutting step instead of mencoder.


----------



## ferror

First, props to moyekj for kmttg, it is exactly what I need to automate the process of managing TiVo recordings and archives. When I started using it, one thing I found was that, at least on my system, running only one task at a time is not optimal, but running multiple tasks at once is also not always ideal. It just depends on what the concurrent tasks are. The ability to set the active job limit is nice, but I wanted to take it a step further. 

Before I go any farther, I just want to say I hope I am not stepping on any toes with this post as I really like this tool, and as a programmer, I know this sort of thing is one of the most valuable kinds of contributions a person can make in return for such a nicely done free tool. If I am doing anything wrong by posting these patches in this manner, let me know and I'll do it differently next time. Now, back to the patches...

For instance, I have a quad core CPU, and I find that it makes the most sense to have encodes utilize all 4 CPUs. Having said that, there is no reason to run more than one encode process at a time, as that will use almost all of the processor. But, the other side of it is that I also want to be making some progress on processing the downloads, decrypting, removing ads, etc. In fact, since the encode takes longer than all these other tasks combined, I want it to put some priority on presenting me with all the Video Redo reviews early, so that I can go to bed and know that it will stay busy encoding all night and not wait for me to intervene. 

So, I want to run only one encode task at a time, and I want to run no more than one other disk-intensive task at a time so that I do not overburden the hard drive. I want as many Video Redo Reviews up front as possible, but keep encodes going as continuously as possible. 

Finally, I want to be able to save my current job stack in case I need to interrupt processing for some reason (like for a reboot). This may not be a problem when you are all caught up, but since I just started using this tool, I had a lot of old tivo files to convert. I got tired of needing to restart all my tasks whenever I had to reboot or needed to have my processor back for awhile to do some work. 

So, I have added the following features to my local checkout:

- Restrict to 1 Encode job at a time (the most CPU-heavy of them all)
- Restrict to 1 disk-intensive job at a time
- Do not allow decrypt jobs to start when 2 other intensive jobs are running and there are more qsfix jobs than decrypt jobs in the queue (Optimization for vrdreview tasks to be done earlier)
- Do not allow adcut jobs to start when 2 encode jobs are stacked at the top of the queue, unless no other tasks can be run (Optimization for vrdreview tasks to be done earlier) 
- Added a "File->Toggle Launching New Jobs" option to stop new jobs from starting. This allows for a graceful shutdown of jobs so the Job Stack can be saved for later reload.
- Added a "File->Save Job Stack" option to save (serialize) the current job stack to a file called jobStack.dat. This operation cannot be done when jobs are currently active since the active states of those tasks cannot be meaningfully serialized and you would need to clean up any mess left by aborting them.
- Added a "File->Load Job Stack" option to load (deserialize) a saved job stack from jobStack.dat. This cannot be done when jobs are already running or queued on the stack to prevent mistakes. 

I am running this on my system with active job limit = 4, encoding cpu cores = 4, and VideoRedo setup to do qsfix, adscan, and adcut. I have not extensively tested it when running as a service or on platforms other than Windows. So, I am not saying these patches should necessarily all be integrated into the release software. That depends on if there is any demand for them beyond myself. If not, I am free to run with my patches to my heart's content, but I'll have to merge in any future updates.  

These are more like suggestions based on my experiences using the app. I am sure that my preferences for how these processes are prioritized could differ depending on the exact hardware I am using, but I suspect that my configuration is probably similar to many other systems. It would be nice if these adjustments had more configurability, but I just wanted to get it working as a proof of concept for myself. Perhaps some config options for some of the hard coded numbers would make it more useful for others. Also, the load/save jobs option should probably present the user with a file selection dialog.

I have attached the diffs between my patched source code and svn revision 1078. If any of these ideas are interesting enough to you guys, please feel free to add them and/or modify them as you see fit. If there are any questions, don't hesitate to ask.

Hope this helps!


----------



## orangeboy

Good stuff! :up:
If "Save Job Stack" and "Load Job Stack" could be manipulated programmatically, I'd be all over it. Since it's a GUI toggle, I don't think I'd be able to make too much use of it. Using a batch job and Window's Task Scheduler, I bounce the kmttg task every noon and midnight to clear the log at (semi) regular times, so having the Job Stack functions would be great to incorporate in the shutdown process. As it is now, I use parsed output from Window's Tasklist to determine if kmttg has any jobs running. If idle, Taskkill is used to stop kmttg. If not idle, the batch sleeps for "x" seconds then checks Tasklist output again. Repeat until kmttg is idle. Sometimes it HOURS before kmttg is idle...


----------



## ferror

I'd think that maybe the server should provide an RPC or SOAP service. Through that, you can have it run commands such as the jobMonitor.saveJobs() or jobMonitor.loadJobs() which I added to that class. 

The system can still be handled as a service if necessary, but I haven't thought long about how it would be called outside of the GUI, I just haven't made it that far along in the thought process. I'm hoping that what I have already done is enough to get a conversation going about how these ideas may or may not be needed and if so what rules they should really have.


----------



## orangeboy

ferror said:


> I'd think that maybe the server should provide an RPC or SOAP service. Through that, you can have it run commands such as the jobMonitor.saveJobs() or jobMonitor.loadJobs() which I added to that class.
> 
> The system can still be handled as a service if necessary, but I haven't thought long about how it would be called outside of the GUI, I just haven't made it that far along in the thought process. I'm hoping that what I have already done is enough to get a conversation going about how these ideas may or may not be needed and if so what rules they should really have.


Knowing next to nothing about programming in java, would java.io.Console be another alternative? I'm reading up on it now!


----------



## moyekj

ferror said:


> ...
> So, I have added the following features to my local checkout:
> 
> - Restrict to 1 Encode job at a time (the most CPU-heavy of them all)
> - Restrict to 1 disk-intensive job at a time
> - Do not allow decrypt jobs to start when 2 other intensive jobs are running and there are more qsfix jobs than decrypt jobs in the queue (Optimization for vrdreview tasks to be done earlier)
> - Do not allow adcut jobs to start when 2 encode jobs are stacked at the top of the queue, unless no other tasks can be run (Optimization for vrdreview tasks to be done earlier)
> - Added a "File->Toggle Launching New Jobs" option to stop new jobs from starting. This allows for a graceful shutdown of jobs so the Job Stack can be saved for later reload.
> - Added a "File->Save Job Stack" option to save (serialize) the current job stack to a file called jobStack.dat. This operation cannot be done when jobs are currently active since the active states of those tasks cannot be meaningfully serialized and you would need to clean up any mess left by aborting them.
> - Added a "File->Load Job Stack" option to load (deserialize) a saved job stack from jobStack.dat. This cannot be done when jobs are already running or queued on the stack to prevent mistakes.
> ...


The ability to save and load job stack I thought was pretty interesting. I incorporated your changes related to that into latest SVN with a few changes:
1. Save and load restricts to queued jobs only and I used different method names to reflect the fact that they are for queued jobs only.
2. Changed "Toggle Launching New Jobs" File menu item to a toggle menu item entitled "Do not launch queued jobs".
3. Changed the other menu item names to Save/Load queued jobs

Please try out version from SVN to see if the save/load capability still meets your intent. There are still some things to ponder over:
1. Could very well be that some queued jobs will no longer be relevant when loaded. For example for a queued download whose source is deleted from TiVo, or an encode job whose source file is now missing, etc. Of course these and subsequent dependent jobs will then fail.
2. Currently I still do prevent loading saved jobs if there are any active or queued jobs in place, but since the load is for queued jobs only perhaps that is not really necessary.
3. Should kmttg remove saved jobs file once loaded? For now it does not and my tendency is say no, but then you can have a very old file lying around if you don't remove it.
4. Ability to specify a file name to save/load? My feeling is that is overkill and having a single fixed file name is probably sufficient for most people.

As for your other changes related to job management I did not incorporate those as those are tailored more to individual needs. If there are others that are interested in that additional level of management perhaps a new config setting where it can be enabled/disabled can be wrapped around it all.


----------



## ferror

So far so good. I updated, recompiled, and it is doing what I want. I like the way it now saves only the queued jobs because I actually hit a bug with the previous way this was working where it could not serialize a backgroundProcess even though I could see no running jobs. That prevented me from saving and so I had to lose the list. I don't know what was going on with that, but now that shouldn't occur. 

As for the dialog box, I agree it is probably overkill to have more than one jobData.dat file, for the reason that the file is really a use-once throw-away file. It has little reuse value. For that same reason, deleting the file might also be a good idea just to keep them from being left laying around. The only downside of course is if for some reason you need to use it again, but I suppose manually copying the file is an option in such a case. I could go either way. 

Yes, loading a file that was saved earlier when jobs have been run after the fact will cause some entries in the file to be irrelevant. Loading that file will then result in errors as it hits things that do not exist or whatnot. I ran into that myself but am not sure what can be done about it except maybe deleting the jobData.dat file when jobs are running and requiring that the jobData.dat file be saved only after allowing all running jobs to complete.

Theoretically, loading the file with other jobs in the queue would just result in the jobs from the file being appended to the current stack, which isn't necessarily a bad thing, so I agree we could take that restriction out. I had originally thought I would serialize the stack and reload the stack itself, and so the load operation would be destructive, but then settled on serializing one job at a time. 

I decided to throw orangeboy a bone on the idea of programatically controlling these commands. For continuity, I have gone ahead and folded my job management code back into the new version and I added a checkbox to the configuration dialog to enable/disable it. I have attached a new diff file which also includes the new code for orangeboy's idea. 

To summarize the programmatic job control feature:
* When a file called control.dat is created, the jobMonitor will pick it up and execute commands from the file, one command per line. When complete, control.dat is deleted. 

The commands are:
- enableNewJobs
- disableNewJobs
- saveQueuedJobs
- loadQueuedJobs

* When disableNewJobs is in effect, an empty file called idle.dat is created when the running job queue becomes empty. This file is deleted when jobs run again.

orangeboy, let me know if this might work.

Thanks, moyekj for adding the job enable/disable/load/save features. I'm glad I could make a useful contribution. Yes, I agree the job management features are perhaps a bit too specific to my system, but at any rate, I went ahead and produced the new diffs and cleaned it up with a config option in case anyone else is interested in this later.


----------



## orangeboy

ferror said:


> ...I decided to throw orangeboy a bone on the idea of programatically controlling these commands. For continuity, I have gone ahead and folded my job management code back into the new version and I added a checkbox to the configuration dialog to enable/disable it. I have attached a new diff file which also includes the new code for orangeboy's idea.
> 
> To summarize the programmatic job control feature:
> * When a file called control.dat is created, the jobMonitor will pick it up and execute commands from the file, one command per line. When complete, control.dat is deleted.
> 
> The commands are:
> - enableNewJobs
> - disableNewJobs
> - saveQueuedJobs
> - loadQueuedJobs
> 
> * When disableNewJobs is in effect, an empty file called idle.dat is created when the running job queue becomes empty. This file is deleted when jobs run again.
> 
> orangeboy, let me know if this might work.
> 
> Thanks, moyekj for adding the job enable/disable/load/save features. I'm glad I could make a useful contribution. Yes, I agree the job management features are perhaps a bit too specific to my system, but at any rate, I went ahead and produced the new diffs and cleaned it up with a config option in case anyone else is interested in this later.


Thanks for the effort - You made this old dog pretty happy! 
I applied some of the changes to jobMonitor.java and gui.java and compiled. I still have 15 jobs in queue, so I can't replace kmttg.jar just yet. I look forward to testing it out!

Speaking of contributions, I wrote a little Window's batch file to compare my successful "download" jobs with my successful "pushed" jobs. It uses diff from DiffUtils for Windows to produce the final "side by side" file. It makes it nice to see visually what jobs (potentially) didn't make it to the final step. This bit of code is actually part of a larger batch that I run as a custom command, but figured it could be of use for some of the folks here!

The batch:


Code:


@ECHO OFF
SETLOCAL ENABLEDELAYEDEXPANSION

SET kmttg_path=C:\Program Files\kmttg
SET kmttg_log_file=auto.log.0
::----------------------------------::
:: Gather kmttg configuration       ::
:: parameters into variables.       ::
::----------------------------------::
FOR /f "usebackq tokens=*" &#37;%a IN ("%kmttg_path%\config.ini") DO (
	FOR /f "usebackq" %%b IN (`ECHO "%%a"^|FIND /C "<"`) DO (
		IF %%b equ 1 (
			SET param=kmttg_%%a
			SET param=!param:^<=!
			SET param=!param:^>=!
			SET value=
		)
		IF %%b neq 1 (
			IF DEFINED param (
				SET value=!value! %%a
				SET value=!value:[=!
				SET value=!value:]=!
				SET value=!value:/=\!
				SET !param!=!value:~1!
			)
		)
	)
)

::----------------------------------::
:: Gather Download messages from    ::
:: the current log into a file.     ::
::----------------------------------::
IF NOT EXIST "%kmttg_path%\DPC_Downloaded.txt" (
	TYPE NUL> "%kmttg_path%\DPC_Downloaded.txt"
)
FOR /F "tokens=2 delims=>" %%a IN ('FINDSTR /C:">> DOWNLOADING" "%kmttg_path%\%kmttg_log_file%"') DO (
	SET down_show_episode=%%a
	SET down_show_episode=!down_show_episode:~25,-9!
	FIND "!down_show_episode!" < "%kmttg_path%\DPC_Downloaded.txt" > NUL
	IF ERRORLEVEL 1 ECHO.!down_show_episode! >>"%kmttg_path%\DPC_Downloaded.txt"
	SORT "%kmttg_path%\DPC_Downloaded.txt" /O "%kmttg_path%\DPC_Downloaded.txt"
)

::----------------------------------::
:: Gather Pushed messages from the  ::
:: current log into a file.         ::
::----------------------------------::
IF NOT EXIST "%kmttg_path%\DPC_Pushed.txt" (
	TYPE NUL> "%kmttg_path%\DPC_Pushed.txt"
)
FOR /F "tokens=2 delims=>" %%a IN ('FINDSTR /C:">> Pushing" "%kmttg_path%\%kmttg_log_file%"') DO (
	SET push_show_episode=%%a
	SET push_show_episode=!push_show_episode: to %kmttg_pyTivo_tivo%=!
	SET push_show_episode=!push_show_episode:~32,-8!
	FIND "!push_show_episode!" < "%kmttg_path%\DPC_Pushed.txt" > NUL
	IF ERRORLEVEL 1 ECHO.!push_show_episode! >>"%kmttg_path%\DPC_Pushed.txt"
	SORT "%kmttg_path%\DPC_Pushed.txt" /O "%kmttg_path%\DPC_Pushed.txt"
)

::----------------------------------::
:: Now compare the two files and    ::
:: output the differences to a file ::
::----------------------------------::
SET header=--------------------------DOWNLOADED--------------------------+----------------------------PUSHED----------------------------
ECHO.%header%>"%kmttg_path%\DPC_Diff.txt"
DIFF -y  "%kmttg_path%\DPC_Downloaded.txt" "%kmttg_path%\DPC_Pushed.txt" >>"%kmttg_path%\DPC_Diff.txt"
ECHO.>>"%kmttg_path%\DPC_Diff.txt"

EXIT /B

The result:


Code:


--------------------------DOWNLOADED--------------------------+----------------------------PUSHED----------------------------
30 Rock\-Argus 							30 Rock\-Argus 
30 Rock\-Emanuelle Goes to Dinosaur Land 			30 Rock\-Emanuelle Goes to Dinosaur Land 
30 Rock\-I Do Do 					      <
30 Rock\-Khonani 						30 Rock\-Khonani 
30 Rock\-Lee Marvin vs. Derek Jeter 				30 Rock\-Lee Marvin vs. Derek Jeter 
30 Rock\-The Moms 						30 Rock\-The Moms 
American Dad\510-An Incident at Owl Creek 			American Dad\510-An Incident at Owl Creek 
American Dad\511-Bully for Steve 				American Dad\511-Bully for Steve 
American Dad\512-Great Space Roaster 				American Dad\512-Great Space Roaster 
Community\-Contemporary American Poultry 			Community\-Contemporary American Poultry 
Community\-English as a Second Language 			Community\-English as a Second Language 
Community\-Pascals Triangle Revisited 			      <
Community\-The Art of Discourse 				Community\-The Art of Discourse 
Cops\2224-Police Pullovers No. 6				Cops\2224-Police Pullovers No. 6
Cops\2226-Resisting Arrest No. 5 				Cops\2226-Resisting Arrest No. 5 
Cops\2227-A traffic stop leads to a drug bust 			Cops\2227-A traffic stop leads to a drug bust 
Cougar Town\-Breakdown 						Cougar Town\-Breakdown 
Cougar Town\-Feel a Whole Lot Better 				Cougar Town\-Feel a Whole Lot Better 
Cougar Town\-Finding Out 					Cougar Town\-Finding Out 
Cougar Town\-Letting You Go 					Cougar Town\-Letting You Go 
Family Guy\-Brian and Stewie 					Family Guy\-Brian and Stewie 
Family Guy\717-The Splendid Source 				Family Guy\717-The Splendid Source 
Family Guy\719-Quagmires Dad 					Family Guy\719-Quagmires Dad

Missing entries in the "Pushed" column could mean problems, such as this one I encountered:


Code:


Timing out command that was taking too long: "C:\Program Files\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe" -i "f:\ToTivo\Cut Programs\Fringe\222-Over There, Part 2_cut.mpg" 
This is not a valid video file to be pushed


----------



## orangeboy

ferror said:


> ...orangeboy, let me know if this might work...


Yes, I'm VERY happy with it! :up:
I saw what you did, and actually added 2 new commands as well:

enableLoopInGUI and
disableLoopInGUI

Attached is my (not as pretty in Windows) diff.


----------



## Cep

2300+ posts to read through, wow!!. Can someone give be a quick round up as to what i need to download to get all of this to work with commercial skip. I am using a WIndows 98 pro laptop.


----------



## orangeboy

Cep said:


> 2300+ posts to read through, wow!!. Can someone give be a quick round up as to what i need to download to get all of this to work with commercial skip. I am using a WIndows 98 pro laptop.


You're in luck! I just setup both pyTivo and kmttg at my Bro-In-Law's house last night.

kmttg is pretty straight forward. There's a great wiki with installation instructions for kmttg here: http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/w/list, as well as subsequent configuration instructions.

It's also recommended to incorporate VideoReDo Plus to "help" the process along. It can execute a "Quick Stream Fix" to smooth out any video glitches, and also be used to do the actual commercial editing in place of the supplied mencoder. A free 15 day trial version of VideoReDo can be found here: http://www.videoredo.com/en/index.htm.

I mentioned pyTivo earlier because it's a great app to get the commercial-cut program back to the TiVo for viewing. Awesome instructions for setting up pyTivo here: "Single Page of Install Instructions".

That should keep you busy for little awhile! :up:


----------



## ThAbtO

It would be nice, if possible, to add on an option; "shutdown when jobs done".


----------



## jbernardis

ThAbtO said:


> It would be nice, if possible, to add on an option; "shutdown when jobs done".


+1 - I've asked for this before. Many of the transcoders (handbrake, dvdfab, etc) offer this option - I even think I remember seeing it on videoredo.


----------



## wireman121

A few quick things I noticed with the most recent release (0p7k):

1) Now with VRD qsfix, I am getting this error:


> >> Running qsfix on C:\**.mpg ...
> C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD7486243220817912205.vbs "C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\kmttg\temp\*.mpg" "C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\kmttg\temp\*.mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock363083013541603481.tmp
> 
> qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD7486243220817912205.vbs "C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\kmttg\temp\*.mpg" "C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\kmttg\temp\*.mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock363083013541603481.tmp
> C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD7486243220817912205.vbs(39, 1) Microsoft VBScript runtime error: Object doesn't support this property or method: 'VideoReDo.SetFilterDimensions'


And also, if your active job limit is above 1, and you have auto transfers set to loop in GUI, and also have VRD review enabled, you'll find that while there are active jobs, it will not "loop in GUI" but rather waits until all of the active jobs are done before re-looping.

If its possible to have it continue looping, so if I have multiple jobs set to auto transfer, and am looping AT in the GUI, and it downloads 1 show, runs VRD and then brings up VRD for review, it will be able to check and start downloading and processing a 2nd video while its waiting for me to review the first video, instead of sitting idle while there are still more shows to download.

Did that make sense? its late


----------



## moyekj

> C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD748624322081791 2205.vbs(39, 1) Microsoft VBScript runtime error: Object doesn't support this property or method: 'VideoReDo.SetFilterDimensions'


 That means an older version of VideoRedo without support for SetFilterDimensions is being run. If you have more than 1 version of VideoRedo installed note that the last version you ran in GUI mode is the one that will be registered in registry to run in COM mode, so if you last run older version that's the one that will be used.
If that's not it and you are indeed intentionally running an old version of VRD then you should turn off the "Enable VideoRedo QS Fix video dimension filter" option in kmttg.

As for your other question I think it's behaving as designed. Loop in GUI waits until all tasks for the matches for the just run query to complete before sleeping the configured time and then looking for more matches again. Note that each TiVo on your network gets it's own independent loop.

If you want downloads to happen one after then one option is not enable the "Ad Cut" task and turn on "Loop in GUI" option.
Then you you are ready for commercial cutting/reviewing you can run a 2nd kmttg session and start from FILES mode to run "Ad Cut" along with the VRD Review option enabled for the already downloaded shows.

i.e. One kmttg session is devoted to getting downloads as quickly as possible and another session is devoted for the manual part of the task set of reviewing commercial cuts that you only run when ready.


----------



## ferror

orangeboy said:


> Yes, I'm VERY happy with it! :up:
> I saw what you did, and actually added 2 new commands as well:
> 
> enableLoopInGUI and
> disableLoopInGUI
> 
> Attached is my (not as pretty in Windows) diff.


Good to hear this is working. At risk of making myself appear to have too much time on my hands, I decided to polish the design of this a little bit more.  I actually realized that the idle detection was being done before new jobs are launched, so it was creating an idle.dat file when the last job just completed and it is launching the next job. This only comes up with one job running, but it was still a small bug that is now fixed. I added in orangeboy's two new commands and a few more of my own.

I like the idea mentioned by ThAbtO of having it be able to shutdown when everything is finished, but with a twist. An onIdleRun and onUnidleRun command allows us to tie all these other features together quite neatly, and you can get your auto shutdown at the end if desired. For straight GUI users, I threw in a File->Run configured idle commands and a "perform action when idle" setting under Program Options. If the action is set to "shutdown" and "Run configured idle commands" is checked, then kmttg will issue a shutdown command when it becomes idle.

Other commands can be seen near the bottom of the attached diff file under "runCommand" for details, but the list is: onIdleRun, onUnidleRun, deleteJobData, createIdleFile, deleteIdleFile, disableOnIdle, disableNewJobs, enableNewJobs, disableLoopInGui, enableLoopInGui, saveQueuedJobs, loadQueuedJobs, exit, shutdown, and exec.

An example of a control.dat file I might pass into it would be:
disableNewJobs
onIdleRun saveQueuedJobs exec:mesg.bat exit

Another example control.dat might be:
enableLoopInGui
onIdleRun saveQueuedJobs createIdleFile exec:notify.bat
onUnidleRun deleteJobData deleteIdleFile exec:notify.bat

I am now running this on my system for long-term testing. It has passed my initial testing so I'm going to go ahead and put this out there for anyone who is following along and wants to try a custom build. Obviously these features are beta/not-even-in-the-release right now, so no guarantees that moyekj will approve them in their current form, but that would be cool.

I do have a real job to get back to now so this is probably my last update for awhile, unless I need to post a bug fix, but let me know if there is any other feedback about these features.


----------



## wireman121

moyekj said:


> That means an older version of VideoRedo without support for SetFilterDimensions is being run. If you have more than 1 version of VideoRedo installed note that the last version you ran in GUI mode is the one that will be registered in registry to run in COM mode, so if you last run older version that's the one that will be used.


As far as I know I am running the most recent version of VideoReDo Plus: 2.5.6.512. I downloaded it right from their site. and it does show a QS Fix option under tools...

As far as the loop in gui mode goes, I would think it shouldnt wait for all jobs to finish before looping in GUI again - since all it would be doing is just adding more tasks to the que list


----------



## orangeboy

ferror said:


> ...An example of a control.dat file I might pass into it would be:
> disableNewJobs
> onIdleRun saveQueuedJobs exec:mesg.bat exit
> 
> Another example control.dat might be:
> enableLoopInGui
> onIdleRun saveQueuedJobs createIdleFile exec:notify.bat
> onUnidleRun deleteJobData deleteIdleFile exec:notify.bat...


I thought control.dat was deleted after the command was read? I've been delaying writing things to control.dat with sleep, that comes in the Windows Resource Kits:



Code:


@ECHO disableLoopInGui> "%kmttg_path%\control.dat" & SLEEP 1
@ECHO disableNewJobs>   "%kmttg_path%\control.dat"
:
<shutdown logic executes here, that includes
@ECHO saveQueuedJobs> "%kmttg_path%\control.dat" & SLEEP 1
>
:
@ECHO disableNewJobs>   "%kmttg_path%\control.dat"
START "" /MAX /SEPARATE "%kmttg_path%\%taskname%.jar" & SLEEP 5

:kmttg_initializing
FOR /F "tokens=* delims= " %%H IN ('TASKLIST /FI "STATUS eq RUNNING"^|FIND /I /C "curl"') DO (
	IF %%H NEQ 0 (
		SLEEP 5
		GOTO kmttg_initializing
	)
)
@ECHO loadQueuedJobs>   "%kmttg_path%\control.dat" & SLEEP 5
@ECHO enableNewJobs>    "%kmttg_path%\control.dat" & SLEEP 5
@ECHO enableLoopInGui>  "%kmttg_path%\control.dat"

The above bit of Window's batch code "primes" control.dat so the first action is to disable new jobs from being processed, "Starts" kmttg, then parses tasklist output to find curl.exe which is executing on behalf of kmttg to get the NowPlaying lists from the TiVo(s). I'd like to eliminate that last part by having control.dat actions occur earlier on, before gathering the NowPlaying lists, but I'm not sure where the NPL processing gets triggered. The rest of the batch code loads and enables any saved jobs prior to shutdown, and enables Loop In GUI.

Without adding the & SLEEP commands, I found that not all of the commands were being issued, specifically the loadQueuedJobs that followed the restart of kmttg...


----------



## ferror

orangeboy said:


> I thought control.dat was deleted after the command was read? I've been delaying writing things to control.dat with sleep, that comes in the Windows Resource Kits:
> 
> <snip>
> 
> The above bit of Window's batch code "primes" control.dat so the first action is to disable new jobs from being processed, "Starts" kmttg, then parses tasklist output to find curl.exe which is executing on behalf of kmttg to get the NowPlaying lists from the TiVo(s). I'd like to eliminate that last part by having control.dat actions occur earlier on, before gathering the NowPlaying lists, but I'm not sure where the NPL processing gets triggered. The rest of the batch code loads and enables any saved jobs prior to shutdown, and enables Loop In GUI.
> 
> Without adding the & SLEEP commands, I found that not all of the commands were being issued, specifically the loadQueuedJobs that followed the restart of kmttg...


Yes, the control.dat file is deleted immediately after it is read, but it can have multiple commands (one per line). Every command is immediately executed when it reads the file, so your approach of using sleep and checking the state of processes may still be necessary to handle the timing of what you are trying to do. The exception is that the onIdleRun and onUnidleRun commands define a series of commands that will be executed when kmttg becomes idle, or goes from idle back to unidle. In that case, the commands are being separated by spaces on the same line following the onIdleRun or onUnidleRun and those are saved for later execution when that event occurs.

At any rate, the functionality I am providing here is mainly meant to be forward looking about other possible uses for this. It doesn't necessarily replace the need to do some of your own work in your scripts. It just gives you a little more power over kmttg via the control.dat interface. So, I see it as completely normal that you are creating control.dat files multiple times from your batch script. My examples were to illustrate a couple things I was testing it with.


----------



## ferror

orangeboy said:


> Without adding the & SLEEP commands, I found that not all of the commands were being issued, specifically the loadQueuedJobs that followed the restart of kmttg...


Oh, I missed the significance of this earlier. As soon as the file is created, it is scooped up, processed, and deleted, so you need to write whatever you are going to write in one atomic operation. If you do multiple echo something > control.dat commands in a row, you are probably overwriting the file before kmttg polls the file and so some get lost that way. If you want to use the echo redirect statements in that simple form, you can only have one command at a time and you will need to sleep between them to let kmttg process it. If you want multiple commands in one file, you will need to write the file something like this:

(ECHO disableLoopInGui & ECHO disableNewJobs) > "%kmttg_path%\control.dat"


----------



## orangeboy

ferror said:


> Yes, the control.dat file is deleted immediately after it is read, but it can have multiple commands (one per line). Every command is immediately executed when it reads the file, so your approach of using sleep and checking the state of processes may still be necessary to handle the timing of what you are trying to do. The exception is that the onIdleRun and onUnidleRun commands define a series of commands that will be executed when kmttg becomes idle, or goes from idle back to unidle. In that case, the commands are being separated by spaces on the same line following the onIdleRun or onUnidleRun and those are saved for later execution when that event occurs.
> 
> At any rate, the functionality I am providing here is mainly meant to be forward looking about other possible uses for this. It doesn't necessarily replace the need to do some of your own work in your scripts. It just gives you a little more power over kmttg via the control.dat interface. So, I see it as completely normal that you are creating control.dat files multiple times from your batch script. My examples were to illustrate a couple things I was testing it with.


Gotcha.

I installed kmttg and pyTivo at my bro-in-law's house, and his computer is not so powerful. He asked if kmttg could be fired up at night when he wasn't browsing the web/checking email/whatever. I hadn't thought about it until he mentioned it, but Window's Task Scheduler (or cron for *nix, or whatever for Mac) could surely take advantage of these control commands!


----------



## ferror

orangeboy said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> I installed kmttg and pyTivo at my bro-in-law's house, and his computer is not so powerful. He asked if kmttg could be fired up at night when he wasn't browsing the web/checking email/whatever. I hadn't thought about it until he mentioned it, but Window's Task Scheduler (or cron for *nix, or whatever for Mac) could surely take advantage of these control commands!


Yeah, speaking of CPU power, I thought my Phenom II X4 955 which I thought was super fast last fall is too slow now and it was pushing 60C when running all the time. I started noticing some instability of my system here and there, especially in VideoRedo. I would go to bed and come back to find that my machine VideoRedo was locked up and the whole machine froze when I tried to kill it. Just yesterday, I got my Phenom II X6 1090T and it is running at a nice 45C with all 6 cores at 100% for hours. So far, no more crashing. Sweeet.


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> As far as I know I am running the most recent version of VideoReDo Plus: 2.5.6.512. I downloaded it right from their site. and it does show a QS Fix option under tools...


 That is a very old version of Plus that doesn't have video filter support in COM mode. You can get a much more recent version (3.10.2.596) from the forums:
http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showthread.php?t=6972
(They haven't released official versions for a while for some reasons but the latest beta versions of Plus are very stable).



> As far as the loop in gui mode goes, I would think it shouldnt wait for all jobs to finish before looping in GUI again - since all it would be doing is just adding more tasks to the que list


 It's not designed that way currently. The problem doing things that way is it can end up queuing a lot of tasks all at once which can lead to a lot of disk space use at once and overwhelming computer with tasks, thus I designed as a more distributed approach.


----------



## wireman121

OK, that would explain why I thought I had the most recent version. I'll download the beta and try that.

I understand your reason for disigning it that way - is there an easy way I can force it to run the auto transfer in GUI at the interval specified, regardless of if it currently has things queued already? I have the tasks set to 2, so that it will be able to start the next download while waiting for VRD review to happen, and doesnt wait for that to close while it performs other tasks - I have a dedicated computer for this, so sucking up disk space or too many tasks isnt an issue (nor should it be, since you can specify how many tasks to run at once)


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> I understand your reason for disigning it that way - is there an easy way I can force it to run the auto transfer in GUI at the interval specified, regardless of if it currently has things queued already? I have the tasks set to 2, so that it will be able to start the next download while waiting for VRD review to happen, and doesnt wait for that to close while it performs other tasks - I have a dedicated computer for this, so sucking up disk space or too many tasks isnt an issue (nor should it be, since you can specify how many tasks to run at once)


 Not with current code, no. I did suggest a way to accomplish what you want though using 2 instances of kmttg.


----------



## spocko

ThAbtO said:


> It would be nice, if possible, to add on an option; "shutdown when jobs done".


This idea was already considered and rejected. See here:

http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/issues/detail?id=47

You can use the custom command to perform a shutdown if desired. When I want to shutdown after processing a batch of files, I use the custom command on a dummy .mpg file at the end of the job queue. That file only has the custom command scheduled. The custom command triggers a shutdown.


----------



## janry

moyekj said:


> It's probably a service permissions issue. First make sure you get the transfers working properly via GUI. In latest version there's both "Run Once in GUI" and "Loop in GUI" options. It's also useful to use the "Dry Run Mode" option to test your auto transfers setup without having kmttg actually initiate downloads. If/once you get that working then focus on getting service mode to work. Consult the Wiki page:
> http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/auto_transfers
> Pay particular attention to the section entitled "RUNNING THE AUTO TRANSFERS PROGRAM AS A SERVICE IN WINDOWS". Ultimately it boils down to permissions issues where you need to use same account you use to run GUI when running the service.


I never did figure out what was causing my problem. I never could get the dry run to supposed run anything. I finally just deleted and cleaned up the install, then re-installed and re-configured. Then everything started running. I guess when all else fails, just start over.


----------



## doormat

Downloaded the newest version, entered MAK, etc. But it wont download the file. It starts the queue item but sits at 0MB forever. Running on a WHS (W2k3 server).


----------



## moyekj

Try rebooting the TiVo.


----------



## doormat

I would except for the TV its hooked up to is broke. I could unplug it to reset it but I don't like that idea...


----------



## brettatk

doormat said:


> I would except for the TV its hooked up to is broke. I could unplug it to reset it but I don't like that idea...


Nothing wrong with unplugging the Tivo to reboot.


----------



## stern_howie

I'm curious what your speed of transfer is when transferring from a Tivo to your PC.

I get about 10-12 Mbps from my series 2.....are you getting faster?


----------



## ThAbtO

stern_howie said:


> I'm curious what your speed of transfer is when transferring from a Tivo to your PC.
> 
> I get about 10-12 Mbps from my series 2.....are you getting faster?


The highest I ever got was about 9.5 mbps over wireless from the THD to laptop (also wireless).


----------



## astorm

Hi,

I am new to Tivo. Just got a couple of Tivo HDs a few weeks ago.

I tried kmttg on season finales of Grey's and Lost and with both of them, the end results have some stuttering after the first commercial cut. I tried with hb_appletv and hb_iphone. I am running Mac 10.5.8.

Anyone can point me to any solutions?

Thanks!


----------



## RedMan8

Hello KMTTG people!


I have a new premiere and kmttg has been working great until recently. A while back the webserver stopped responding, so I reboot. After the reboot, I started getting this error:
ERROR: curl: (52) Empty reply from server

The web interface worked fine, just the service mode was having a problem. Before I decided what to try next, the TiVo reboot itself. After it came back online everything started working fine again.

Today, the webserver stopped responding again. I send it a reset command before every run, but every once in a while it gets stuck and won't reset.

So I reboot the TiVo and it started giving me the same error as before. I manually reboot a second time, but I still get this error every time I start the auto transfers.

Any advice?
-RedMan


----------



## ferror

I reported a similar experience a few weeks ago:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=448491

No one else identified with me on it and I didn't fully understand the issue at the time. I wound up running kmttg thinking that it solves the problem. It doesn't. I was just lucky at that moment, in that whatever the issue seems to be with the web server on the Premiere went on hiatus. Kmttg communicates with the TiVo using the same web interface as TiVo Desktop.

I did end up stumbling upon a very cool tool in kmttg at any rate, but I have to mostly use it with my TiVo HDs since the Premiere will spontaneously reboot if I attempt to connect to it very many times.

I wonder if this problem will ever be identified and fixed? With the huge pile of other issues with the Premiere at the moment, it may be awhile.


----------



## RedMan8

That other thread sounds like exactly my issue!

My new premiere is from weaknees with 2T, and we've recently gotten it over 200 recordings. I don't think we'll ever have less than 200 again.

The web interface of pyTiVo can show the NPL just fine, but I noticed it pages it, so it only shows a small number of shows at a time.

I really hope something can be done. I've been using kmttg with my series 2 for months! And that always has hundreds of shows (also upgraded by weaknees.)

Maybe a future (soon) TiVo update will solve it!
ETA: I agree, it'll probably be a while.


----------



## RedMan8

I did make some progress... yesterday the webserver stopped responding completely (I tried too many times I'm sure.) So I finally reboot the TiVo. After it came back online, I stayed in the Now Playing List and didn't touch any web stuff.

This morning I just started KMTTG in service mode... and it's working again!

We have well over 200 shows (over 300 I think), but it's downloading stuff right now.

My new theory is that the webserver has to finish it's start-up stuff before you try to touch it. Maybe it takes longer for the housekeeping if you have lots of recorded shows??

Anyway... if it happens again I'm going to wait a while before trying any transfers, just like I did this time.

I did notice however... some of my shows are suddenly marked "do-not-copy"!! Some shows that I used to grab are now being skipped.


----------



## ferror

I have noticed that sometimes it seems to work fine and then other times I just can't get it to work. I never made the correlation that perhaps it occurs when you access the web interface shortly after a reboot, but it does make some sense. If for whatever reason I reboot the Premiere while I am working with kmttg, it is likely I will attempt to access it again shortly after it starts back up, and this would be when it is most likely to crash again. Therefore, I'll get into a cycle of reboot, try kmttg, crash, reboot, until I give up. Naturally, I want to get back to work on it rather than waiting, but I'll try waiting longer after rebooting to attempt anything through the web interface and see if I can duplicate your experience.


----------



## aaronwt

orangeboy said:


> You're in luck! I just setup both pyTivo and kmttg at my Bro-In-Law's house last night.
> 
> kmttg is pretty straight forward. There's a great wiki with installation instructions for kmttg here: http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/w/list, as well as subsequent configuration instructions.
> 
> It's also recommended to incorporate VideoReDo Plus to "help" the process along. It can execute a "Quick Stream Fix" to smooth out any video glitches, and also be used to do the actual commercial editing in place of the supplied mencoder. A free 15 day trial version of VideoReDo can be found here: http://www.videoredo.com/en/index.htm.
> 
> I mentioned pyTivo earlier because it's a great app to get the commercial-cut program back to the TiVo for viewing. Awesome instructions for setting up pyTivo here: "Single Page of Install Instructions".
> 
> That should keep you busy for little awhile! :up:


Thanks. I needed a good instruction manual for the pyTiVo installation. I had tried before to install it but had some issues. These instructions should allow me to get it installed and working properly. Thanks.


----------



## ellinj

Where is the documentation for custom jobs? I can't seem to find the list of substitution variables.


----------



## moyekj

ellinj said:


> Where is the documentation for custom jobs? I can't seem to find the list of substitution variables.


 In the configuration the "Available file args" cyclic field right below the "custom command" field shows the available file arguments you can use for the custom command, basically the following:


Code:


[tivoFile]
[metaFile]
[mpegFile]
[mpegFile_cut]
[srtFile]
[encodeFile]

Also, if your full path to custom command file contains spaces be sure to put double quotes around the whole file name.


----------



## moyekj

FYI. Looks like TiVo screwed up something temporarily which disables DVR name & TTG/MRV capabilities among other things (you also can't get list of shows from affected TiVos via https). One of my lifetime S3s was affected so it may be related to time of day your TiVo connected home yesterday or day before. See these other threads for examples:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=449855
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=449847
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=449896

A forced net connect seems to fix the issue if you run into the problem.


----------



## aaronwt

moyekj said:


> FYI. Looks like TiVo screwed up something temporarily which disables DVR name & TTG/MRV capabilities among other things (you also can't get list of shows from affected TiVos via https). One of my lifetime S3s was affected so it may be related to time of day your TiVo connected home yesterday or day before. See these other threads for examples:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=449855
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=449847
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=449896
> 
> A forced net connect seems to fix the issue if you run into the problem.


These seem to be the same issues I've been having on/off since since the premiere came out where I had issues with the naming of my boxes and transfer porblems because the Media Access key would disappear or change.


----------



## moyekj

aaronwt said:


> These seem to be the same issues I've been having on/off since since the premiere came out where I had issues with the naming of my boxes and transfer porblems because the Media Access key would disappear or change.


 This is getting annoying. Now the same S3 that was having trouble does not advertise itself properly via Bonjour so my other S3 can't see it on the network for MRV purposes and pyTivo can't find it either. TTG currently does work though... I guess I'll try a net connect again to see if it resolves this.


----------



## orev

I'm a huge fan of kmttg. Thanks for all the great work on it.

I've been using it to download TDS and TCR and convert them to iPhone format using the handbrake profile for iphone. I've been doing this for a long time, but now this week the resulting files will add to iTunes but iTunes complains that they cannot be synced to the iphone. I've tried the ffmpeg profile, and it does work, but the files are much bigger due to mpeg4 vs h264 encoding.

Has anyone else seen this? I cannot think of anything that I have changed on the system. Same versions of itunes, iphone OS, etc...

Here is the ffmpeg output from the resulting file that doesn't work:


> Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 59.94 (60000/1001) -> 29.97 (30000/1001)
> Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from 'The Daily Show With Jon Stewart.m4v':
> Metadata:
> major_brand : mp42
> minor_version : 0
> compatible_brands: mp42isomavc1
> encoder : HandBrake 0.9.4 2009112300
> Duration: 00:20:52.33, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 658 kb/s
> Stream #0.0(und): Video: h264, yuv420p, 480x368, 526 kb/s, 29.94 fps, 29.97 tbr, 90k tbn, 59.94 tbc
> Stream #0.1(und): Audio: aac, 48000 Hz, stereo, s16, 127 kb/s


This file does work:


> Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 2997.00 (2997/1) -> 29.97 (2997/100)
> Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from 'The Daily Show With Jon Stewart.mp4':
> Metadata:
> major_brand : isom
> minor_version : 512
> compatible_brands: isomiso2mp41
> encoder : Lavf52.46.0
> Duration: 00:20:52.38, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 1593 kb/s
> Stream #0.0(und): Video: mpeg4, yuv420p, 640x480 [PAR 1:1 DAR 4:3], 1451 kb/s, 29.94 fps, 29.97 tbr, 2997 tbn, 2997 tbc
> Stream #0.1(und): Audio: aac, 48000 Hz, stereo, s16, 137 kb/s
> At least one output file must be specified


I notice there's a discrepancy in the framerate, but unfortunately I don't have any of the files from back when it used to work correctly. Anyone have ideas?


----------



## moyekj

orev, try the following ff_ipod_h264 profile. Put that file under the "encode" folder of your kmttg installation.


----------



## orev

moyekj said:


> orev, try the following ff_ipod_h264 profile. Put that file under the "encode" folder of your kmttg installation.


Nice. I had been trying to work out an h264 command line for ffmpeg, but finally gave up on it. The file that profile generated was absolutely huge though (3x the source file), but it did sync to the phone without issue.

Any idea on what parameters to use to reduce the bitrate? I'm trying -maxrate 250k -b 250k, but it doesn't seem to have any effect. The files are huge, as if the bitrate is being ignored completely.


----------



## moyekj

orev said:


> Nice. I had been trying to work out an h264 command line for ffmpeg, but finally gave up on it. The file that profile generated was absolutely huge though (3x the source file), but it did sync to the phone without issue.
> 
> Any idea on what parameters to use to reduce the bitrate? I'm trying -maxrate 250k -b 250k, but it doesn't seem to have any effect. The files are huge, as if the bitrate is being ignored completely.


Ah yes I just realized that qmin & qmax are set way too low (lower => higher bitrate). Bump those numbers much higher say to 15-30 range and that should produce much smaller files.

I've updated ff_ipod_h264 profile to use -qmin 15 -qmax 20. If you want even smaller files make them like 20 & 25 or keep going as high as you can tolerate the quality hit.

EDIT: I updated profile again to remove the -bufsize restriction.


----------



## orev

moyekj said:


> Ah yes I just realized that qmin & qmax are set way too low (lower => higher bitrate). Bump those numbers much higher say to 15-30 range and that should produce much smaller files.
> 
> I've updated ff_ipod_h264 profile to use -qmin 15 -qmax 20. If you want even smaller files make them like 20 & 25 or keep going as high as you can tolerate the quality hit.
> 
> EDIT: I updated profile again to remove the -bufsize restriction.


I see that the docs say:
`-maxrate bitrate'
Set max video bitrate (in bit/s). Requires -bufsize to be set. 
so I'd guess that's needed since you're also using maxrate?

I played with the settings more and settled on -qmin 25 -qmax 30 -b 250k. I'm going for passable video, which this produces (good enough for a talk show on such a small screen).

However, I now notice an issue with the audio. It seems the handbrake aac codec is much better as I could push it down to 112k and it sounded just fine. ffmpeg however doesn't sound nearly the same until 256k. I'm thinking it might have something to do with how it's processing the stereo channels, but I don't see any controls for that in the ffmpeg docs. I've searched around but don't seem to be hitting the right keywords. Any ideas?


----------



## moyekj

orev said:


> However, I now notice an issue with the audio. It seems the handbrake aac codec is much better as I could push it down to 112k and it sounded just fine. ffmpeg however doesn't sound nearly the same until 256k. I'm thinking it might have something to do with how it's processing the stereo channels, but I don't see any controls for that in the ffmpeg docs. I've searched around but don't seem to be hitting the right keywords. Any ideas?


 ffmpeg switched to their own aac codec because of some GPL issue with libfaac which IMO was better, and in fact in most recent ffmpeg builds their own aac codec is listed as experimental. If 256k sounds good then stick with that - compared to video size it shouldn't affect total file size much. Now that one of my kids has an iPod Touch I was actually able to test out some encoding profiles and got the hb_ipod and hb_iphone profiles working properly and they will be part of next release. In case you want to go back to Handbrake 0.9.4 here they are (they both sync fine to the iPod Touch with obviously iPhone profile looking better but creating bigger file):

*hb_iphone.enc*


Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
Handbrake iPhone: mp4 container, res x=480 h.264 video, aac audio

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, MENCODER, HANDBRAKE, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
HANDBRAKE -i INPUT --cpu CPU_CORES -t 1 -c 1 -f mp4 -X 480 -e x264 -q 20 -a 1 -E faac -B 128 -R 48 -6 dpl2 -D 0.0 -x level=30:cabac=0:ref=2:me=umh:bframes=0:subq=6:8x8dct=0:trellis=0:weightb=0 -v 1 -o OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
m4v

*hb_ipod.enc*


Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
Handbrake iPod: mp4 container, res x=320 h.264 video, aac audio

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, MENCODER, HANDBRAKE, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
HANDBRAKE -i INPUT --cpu CPU_CORES -t 1 -c 1 -f mp4 -I -X 320 -e x264 -b 700 -a 1 -E faac -B 160 -R 48 -6 dpl2 -D 0.0 -x level=30:bframes=0:cabac=0:ref=2:vbv-maxrate=768:vbv-bufsize=2000:analyse=all:me=umh:no-fast-pskip=1:subq=6:8x8dct=0:trellis=0:weightb=0:mixed-refs=0 -v 1 -o OUTPUT
 
# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
m4v


----------



## orev

Those profiles worked great for handbrake. Thanks for your great work on all of this!


----------



## moyekj

This release was focused on updating ffmpeg & handbrake ipod & iphone encoding profiles as well as some new features and implementation of user requests and contributions. There is now a *Run AtomicParsley* button available in *FILES* tab to be able to explicitly run AtomicParsley jobs to add information from pyTivo metadata files to mp4/m4v files.

Consult release notes for details:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/release_notes


----------



## alan2k

I have 2 Tivo HD's & 1 Tivo Series3. One of the Tivo HD's is now giving me "Empty reply from server" using kmttg. TivoDesktop of course does not work also. I have restarted and cold rebooted the Tivo box. I have rebooted the PC and upgraded to the latest version of kmttg. I have issued a reset web server. Still getting the error. 

Any one got any suggestions?

Love kmttg! but this one is frustrating!

Alan


----------



## moyekj

alan2k said:


> I have 2 Tivo HD's & 1 Tivo Series3. One of the Tivo HD's is now giving me "Empty reply from server" using kmttg. TivoDesktop of course does not work also. I have restarted and cold rebooted the Tivo box. I have rebooted the PC and upgraded to the latest version of kmttg. I have issued a reset web server. Still getting the error.
> 
> Any one got any suggestions?
> 
> Love kmttg! but this one is frustrating!
> 
> Alan


 Could be that TiVo screwed up your account settings as recently happened to me. Go to TiVo Central-Messages&Settings-Account&System Information and make sure your DVR has a name and that TiVoToGo is set to a,a,a. If DVR name is not there then that's the problem. That is what happened to one of my lifetime TiVos. To fix that do a net connect until DVR name is set. You may have to login to tivo.com and change DVR Preferences, Save, Net Connect, change back, net connect etc. to toggle it.
You can then test if things are working by using:
https://<TiVoIP>


----------



## richklein

Hi,

Everything was working fine & I was pulling a few movies off my premiere. I get the following error now (it does pull the .tivo file):



Code:


A flashy new action hero's arrival creates upset in a community of toys that comes to life when people are absent. Animated. 
SKIPPING METADATA GENERATION, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: H:\Pytivo\Toy Story (06_13_2010).mpg.txt
SKIPPING DOWNLOAD, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: H:\Pytivo\Toy Story (06_13_2010).TiVo
SKIPPING DECRYPT, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: H:\Pytivo\Toy Story (06_13_2010).mpg
>> Running qsfix on H:\Pytivo\Toy Story (06_13_2010).mpg ...
C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\Rich\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD5263618563472574891.vbs "H:\Pytivo\Toy Story (06_13_2010).mpg" "H:\Pytivo\Toy Story (06_13_2010).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\Rich\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock6056864206170689011.tmp 
qsfix failed (exit code: 3 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\Rich\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD5263618563472574891.vbs "H:\Pytivo\Toy Story (06_13_2010).mpg" "H:\Pytivo\Toy Story (06_13_2010).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\Rich\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock6056864206170689011.tmp 
? Unable to open file/project: H:\Pytivo\Toy Story (06_13_2010).mpg

Any idea why I cant make a mpg now?

Thanks,
RIch


----------



## moyekj

richklein, what's the size of the .mpg file? Is it very small or empty? Sounds like perhaps the decrypt step may have failed. You should also check the .TiVo file size to see if that is very small or empty as well indicating a previous download failed. (Latest versions of kmttg have better checks for failed downloads so if not already using latest version of kmttg would recommed you do so).
If either .TiVo or .mpg files are very small then you should remove them and start over with this title.


----------



## richklein

Im not running the latest version. Do I just download & unzip over the old version?

My file sizes are over 10gb so i think its getting the right .tivo file.

EDIT: I did install the latest version & I copied my config.ini file over & I ended up with:

>> Running qsfix on H:\Pytivo\Toy Story (06_13_2010).mpg ...
C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\Rich\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD5701556855928452129.vbs "H:\Pytivo\Toy Story (06_13_2010).mpg" "H:\Pytivo\Toy Story (06_13_2010).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\Rich\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock8805430252922243077.tmp 
qsfix failed (exit code: 3 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\Rich\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD5701556855928452129.vbs "H:\Pytivo\Toy Story (06_13_2010).mpg" "H:\Pytivo\Toy Story (06_13_2010).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\Rich\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock8805430252922243077.tmp 
? Unable to open file/project: H:\Pytivo\Toy Story (06_13_2010).mpg


----------



## moyekj

Well the key error message from VideoRedo is the following:
"Unable to open file/project: H:\Pytivo\Toy Story (06_13_2010).mpg"
So VideoRedo in COM (batch) mode apparently does not have read access to the file.

What is the H: volume? Is it external drive or a network share? Are you able to open that file using VideoRedo GUI? If it's a network share then try specifying using UNC syntax instead of using volume in kmttg output dir config. i.e. following syntax
\\server\share


----------



## bluefoggyday

Hi,

Trying this out for the first time and can't get it to work. I keep getting the error below. I know the MAK ID is right and I got the IP from the TiVo itself (10.0.1.2). Not sure what I'm doing wrong. It won't let me post links so I had to remove parts of the error.

Refreshing encoding profiles
>> Getting Now Playing List from Living Room ...
/usr/bin/curl --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar /tmp/cookie7640648564336273834.tmp --//10.0.1.2/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0[/] --output /tmp/NPL6758596382765385761.tmp 
No rows selected
Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from Living Room
Exit code: 7
Check YOUR MAK & IP settings

curl: (7) couldn't connect to host


----------



## ThAbtO

richklein said:


> Im not running the latest version. Do I just download & unzip over the old version?
> 
> My file sizes are over 10gb so i think its getting the right .tivo file.
> 
> EDIT: I did install the latest version & I copied my config.ini file over & I ended up with:
> 
> >> Running qsfix on H:\Pytivo\Toy Story (06_13_2010).mpg ...
> C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\Rich\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD5701556855928452129.vbs "H:\Pytivo\Toy Story (06_13_2010).mpg" "H:\Pytivo\Toy Story (06_13_2010).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\Rich\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock8805430252922243077.tmp
> qsfix failed (exit code: 3 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\Rich\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD5701556855928452129.vbs "H:\Pytivo\Toy Story (06_13_2010).mpg" "H:\Pytivo\Toy Story (06_13_2010).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\Rich\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock8805430252922243077.tmp
> ? Unable to open file/project: H:\Pytivo\Toy Story (06_13_2010).mpg


Why are you using QuickStream fix to convert to .MPG? Don't you using the decrypt option?


----------



## moyekj

bluefoggyday said:


> Hi,
> 
> Trying this out for the first time and can't get it to work. I keep getting the error below. I know the MAK ID is right and I got the IP from the TiVo itself (10.0.1.2). Not sure what I'm doing wrong. It won't let me post links so I had to remove parts of the error.
> 
> Refreshing encoding profiles
> >> Getting Now Playing List from Living Room ...
> /usr/bin/curl --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar /tmp/cookie7640648564336273834.tmp --//10.0.1.2/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0[/] --output /tmp/NPL6758596382765385761.tmp
> No rows selected
> Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from Living Room
> Exit code: 7
> Check YOUR MAK & IP settings
> 
> curl: (7) couldn't connect to host


See if you can login with your browser using:
https://10.0.1.2 (note it's https and not http)
login = tivo
password = 10 digit MAK

If you just got your TiVo recently you need to be sure to enable TiVoToGo at tivo.com for your TiVo. If you already have done all that and problem persists a reboot usually fixes the problem.


----------



## epstewart

Hi,

I'm suddenly finding that kmttg (v0p7k) has begun to run in bursts on my Mac using OS X 10.5.8/Java 1.5.0_22. I'll see 3-4 seconds of activity interspersed with 10 seconds in which even the clock in the status window doesn't change.

I had this happen for the first time yesterday. I waited a long time for all jobs to complete and then quit kmttg and restarted it. I fired off some new jobs, at which time kmttg seemed to be working normally. After several hours, I came back to my Mac to find kmttg operating in bursts again.

I'm using kmttg to download and decrypt shows from a TiVo HD. I've used it extensively before without this odd behavior. Now this is twice in two days.

When the odd behavior happens, it affects downloads, decrypts, and/or both at once, if there are two jobs executing.

What could the problem/solution be? Thanks in advance ...


----------



## AudioNutz

During these "Bursts", what is happening in the "Activity Monitor"?


----------



## richklein

moyekj said:


> richklein, are you running latest version of pyTivo? If not you should install wmcbrine latest version. You can get latest zip file from here.


Hi,

I had to do a windows reinstall, so I am reinstalling everything, is that still the latest version?

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## moyekj

richklein said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had to do a windows reinstall, so I am reinstalling everything, is that still the latest version?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rich


 See here for list of all wmcbrine pyTivo versions (latest at top):
http://repo.or.cz/w/pyTivo/wmcbrine.git


----------



## epstewart

AudioNutz said:


> During these "Bursts", what is happening in the "Activity Monitor"?


Best I can tell from Activity Monitor, kmttg's subsidiary processes -- curl, tivodecode, etc. -- continue to execute normally. When curl is running, there seems to be an alternation in CPU activity between it and the parent kmttg process. It just looks like the parent process goes inactive for 10 seconds at a time, then is active for a few seconds, then goes inactive again, etc.

The situation comes and goes without rhyme or reason, and I can't make it happen whenever I want to. If it happens and I simply go away and come back some time later, it can have stopped happening. Quitting and restarting kmttg is not sure to prevent its recurrence. Neither shutting down and restarting the Mac, nor keeping other software from running alongside kmttg, is a sure way to avoid it. Restarting the TiVo being used as a source for downloads is no help.

I upgraded to the latest kmttg ("l") version ... no help.

It's not a major problem, but it does mean I can't always do things like change the kmttg configuration until a new "window of opportunity" arrives in 5 or 10 seconds.


----------



## moyekj

epstewart said:


> It's not a major problem, but it does mean I can't always do things like change the kmttg configuration until a new "window of opportunity" arrives in 5 or 10 seconds.


 I have not seen issues like that either on Windows or Linux platforms and I don't have a Mac to test on. Probably the major influence on that kind of thing is the version of Java you are using. You can find what version of java you have by executing:
java -version

Maybe compare version you are using to what AudioNutz has may provide some insight, but maybe not.


----------



## epstewart

moyekj said:


> I have not seen issues like that either on Windows or Linux platforms and I don't have a Mac to test on. Probably the major influence on that kind of thing is the version of Java you are using. You can find what version of java you have by executing:
> java -version
> 
> Maybe compare version you are using to what AudioNutz has may provide some insight, but maybe not.


Thanks, moyekj. I'm running Java 1.5.0_22. What about you, AudioNutz?


----------



## moyekj

Don't know if it's any help but on Windows and Linux the versions of Java I run are all 1.6.x. Unfortunately Mac software is usually way behind when it comes to Java so there may not be 1.6.x available for your OS.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

I have a relatively up to date OS X 10.5.8 installation. The version of Java reported for that is "1.5.0_24". I have another Mac with a somewhat old OS X 10.6.3 installation (10.6.4 came out recently). The Java on that Mac is "1.6.0_20".

Either way, "1.5.0_22" is out of date. Software update is your friend!


----------



## richklein

Im getting a few strange errors. I was trying to backup "Red Dawn", its HD:

SKIPPING METADATA GENERATION, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: H:\Pytivo\Red Dawn (06_11_2010).mpg.txt
SKIPPING DOWNLOAD, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: H:\Pytivo\Red Dawn (06_11_2010).TiVo
>> DECRYPTING H:\Pytivo\Red Dawn (06_11_2010).TiVo ...
C:\Users\User\Desktop\KMTTG\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "H:\Pytivo\Red Dawn (06_11_2010).mpg" "H:\Pytivo\Red Dawn (06_11_2010).TiVo" 
tivodecode failed (exit code: 10 ) - check command: C:\Users\User\Desktop\KMTTG\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "H:\Pytivo\Red Dawn (06_11_2010).mpg" "H:\Pytivo\Red Dawn (06_11_2010).TiVo" 
TiVo Private Data : Unmatched Stream ID: No error
ts_handle_tivo_private_data failed: No error
processing frame: No error
Encryption by QUALCOMM 


Im a little confused. I see these as transfering as Tivo files. Did imess up something?


----------



## moyekj

richklein said:


> ts_handle_tivo_private_data failed: No error


 Looks like you have TS Downloads enabled. As has been reported here TS downloads from Premiere units are very flaky and should not be used. TS downloads sometimes fail or tivodecode with TS support can't handle them properly. Turn off "Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format" (kmttg config Program Options tab) and re-download the TiVo files that tivodecode is failing on. Obviously you should delete or rename the files so that kmttg will re-download them.


----------



## richklein

Hrmm, unfortunately it looks like that option was already turned off by default. Should I reboot the premiere & PC I am using?


----------



## epstewart

Phantom Gremlin said:


> I have a relatively up to date OS X 10.5.8 installation. The version of Java reported for that is "1.5.0_24". I have another Mac with a somewhat old OS X 10.6.3 installation (10.6.4 came out recently). The Java on that Mac is "1.6.0_20".
> 
> Either way, "1.5.0_22" is out of date. Software update is your friend!


Gremlin,

Thanks.

I updated Java today, using Software Update, and 'java -version' in Terminal shows that I now have Java version 1.5.0_24 on my Mac OS X 10.5.8 iMac. I was running 1.5.0_22 before. kmttg's main process/window is still experiencing bursts of seeming inactivity lasting several seconds at a time (though I think the sub-processes for its various "jobs" -- curl for doing downloads, tivodecode, etc. -- are running OK).

I have to assume that Java 1.6.n is not available unless I upgrade to Snow Leopard aka Mac OS X 10.6? Is that your understanding, too?

I'd like to ask moyekj if he thinks there's any chance that the weird burst-y behavior has to do with my loading up kmttg with a queue of waiting jobs. I'll try to check this out myself in due time, by starting with a clean slate and not loading up the queue beyond the "current" set of jobs -- I'm doing download-metadata-decrypt-custom, where the custom job is using ccextractor to extract closed captions as subtitles -- but I'm wondering if kmttg is continually checking to see whether any of its waiting jobs can be started, and somehow goes into a several-seconds-long "wait state" on my computer (for unknown reasons) whenever it does that. It seems to happen about every 5-15 seconds, roughly. I'm just thinking there may be a regularly occurring triggering event, an otherwise normal one of course, that triggers the wait state.

Also, could it have anything do do with "playing nice," which I take to mean running at a sufficiently low CPU priority and doing other things to avoid hogging the machine's resources?


----------



## bguild

Guys, I'm rather new to KMTTG, and have yet to be able to successfully decrypt, qsfix, adscan and reencode ANY HD .Tivo file. I am successful in communicating with both of my Tivos, obtaining the program list, and downloading programs. I was also able to encode Spongebob Squarepants Movie (don't ask...) which was originally broadcast in SD on Nickelodeon a few years ago.

For any HD programs both on my S3 and on my premier, I get various errors like: qsfix failed: check command, and can't find .MPG file. Seems to me, the decrypts are also failing with an err;-)or that says "Encryption by QUALCOMM ;-)" Shows are all being downloaded with the option for TS DISABLED... fyi.

*Does anyone have any guidance here to get me beyond the hump?* I checked this particular command below, and it turns out CSCRIPT cant find the VBS file referenced... because.... da da dum... it does not exist!!

Meanwhile, I have no idea what step is responsible for creating that VBS file, or how this works. For what it's worth, I am running a 15 day trial copy of TVSuite 5.

Here is an example command that is failing for QSFIX:



> C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD6041749368950422544.vbs "C:\Data\TivoRecordings\World Cup Soccer - Group Stage Slovenia vs. United States (06_18_2010).Tivo" "C:\Data\TivoRecordings\World Cup Soccer - Group Stage Slovenia vs. United States (06_18_2010).mpg.qsfix" /l C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock165362167668806536.tmp


Any thoughts? KMTTG appears to be configured correctly with Paths, etc.

thanks,

Brian


----------



## orangeboy

bguild said:


> Guys, I'm rather new to KMTTG, and have yet to be able to successfully decrypt, qsfix, adscan and reencode ANY HD .Tivo file. I am successful in communicating with both of my Tivos, obtaining the program list, and downloading programs. I was also able to encode Spongebob Squarepants Movie (don't ask...) which was originally broadcast in SD on Nickelodeon a few years ago.
> 
> For any HD programs both on my S3 and on my premier, I get various errors like: qsfix failed: check command, and can't find .MPG file. Seems to me, the decrypts are also failing with an err;-)or that says "Encryption by QUALCOMM ;-)" Shows are all being downloaded with the option for TS DISABLED... fyi.
> 
> *Does anyone have any guidance here to get me beyond the hump?* I checked this particular command below, and it turns out CSCRIPT cant find the VBS file referenced... because.... da da dum... it does not exist!!
> 
> Meanwhile, I have no idea what step is responsible for creating that VBS file, or how this works. For what it's worth, I am running a 15 day trial copy of TVSuite 5.
> 
> Here is an example command that is failing for QSFIX:
> 
> Any thoughts? KMTTG appears to be configured correctly with Paths, etc.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Brian


I can't help you with much, but the missing .vbs is a temp copy of the vp.vbs delivered by VideoReDo. I am uncertain why it is called in such a way, and not called outright given that kmttg knows the location of VRD. I'm sure there is a reason though!


----------



## moyekj

bguild said:


> Guys, I'm rather new to KMTTG, and have yet to be able to successfully decrypt, qsfix, adscan and reencode ANY HD .Tivo file. I am successful in communicating with both of my Tivos, obtaining the program list, and downloading programs. I was also able to encode Spongebob Squarepants Movie (don't ask...) which was originally broadcast in SD on Nickelodeon a few years ago.
> 
> For any HD programs both on my S3 and on my premier, I get various errors like: qsfix failed: check command, and can't find .MPG file. Seems to me, the decrypts are also failing with an err;-)or that says "Encryption by QUALCOMM ;-)" Shows are all being downloaded with the option for TS DISABLED... fyi.
> 
> *Does anyone have any guidance here to get me beyond the hump?* I checked this particular command below, and it turns out CSCRIPT cant find the VBS file referenced... because.... da da dum... it does not exist!!
> 
> Meanwhile, I have no idea what step is responsible for creating that VBS file, or how this works. For what it's worth, I am running a 15 day trial copy of TVSuite 5.
> 
> Here is an example command that is failing for QSFIX:
> 
> Any thoughts? KMTTG appears to be configured correctly with Paths, etc.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Brian


With your setup you have "Decrypt using VideoRedo instead of tivodecode" option enabled under VideoRedo settings. Note that this only works if you have at least a partial TiVo Desktop installation. Try turning that option off and kmttg will use tivodecode instead for the decrypt. If that fails as well then that probably means you have a bad/incomplete downloaded .TiVo file. Try it on a different show or re-download the show and make sure there aren't any download errors.

For VRD temporary vbs file kmttg creates a custom one of its own (it does not use standard ones under VRD installation because there are some extra things being done with kmttg not in standard ones) and then removes it once the command completes running, so it's perfectly normal that file is not there after VRD run completes - it's by design.


----------



## orangeboy

moyekj said:


> ...For VRD temporary vbs file kmttg creates a custom one of its own (it does not use standard ones under VRD installation because there are some extra things being done with kmttg not in standard ones) and then removes it once the command completes running, so it's perfectly normal that file is not there after VRD run completes - it's by design.


Thanks for the clarification. I figured there had to be a reason!


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

epstewart said:


> Gremlin,
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I updated Java today, using Software Update, and 'java -version' in Terminal shows that I now have Java version 1.5.0_24 on my Mac OS X 10.5.8 iMac. I was running 1.5.0_22 before. kmttg's main process/window is still experiencing bursts of seeming inactivity lasting several seconds at a time (though I think the sub-processes for its various "jobs" -- curl for doing downloads, tivodecode, etc. -- are running OK).
> 
> I have to assume that Java 1.6.n is not available unless I upgrade to Snow Leopard aka Mac OS X 10.6? Is that your understanding, too?


I just did Software Update again and my 10.5.8 system also still has Java 1.5.0_24. So I don't think you can "officially" get to Java 1.6 w/o upgrading to Snow Leopard. There may be some unofficial ways of updating just the Java software in your computer, but that's way beyond my OS X hacking abilities, so I can't advise you about that.


----------



## epstewart

Phantom Gremlin said:


> I just did Software Update again and my 10.5.8 system also still has Java 1.5.0_24. So I don't think you can "officially" get to Java 1.6 w/o upgrading to Snow Leopard. There may be some unofficial ways of updating just the Java software in your computer, but that's way beyond my OS X hacking abilities, so I can't advise you about that.


Gremlin,

Thanks. Does kmttg using Java 1.5.0_24 on your 10.5.8 system have any issues like I'm experiencing with short bursts of activity interspersed with unexplained "dropouts" in responsiveness, etc.?

Today I restarted kmttg from scratch and told it to save metadata, download, decrypt, and extract closed captions for a 9 GB recording on a TiVo Premiere that uses a wireless-N network connection. This was at 10:37 AM. It's now 8:34 PM and the decryption job is crawling along, about 2/3 done. The download took over 5 hrs., from 10:37 AM to 3:59 PM!

I did not have any other kmttg jobs queued during this entire time.

I'm pulling my hair out ... all this used to work fine.

I'm tempted to do a clean install of OS X 10.5 next and see whether my problem gets cleared up by that!


----------



## moyekj

Sounds to me like you have disk I/O problems. If you take that 9GB recording and copy it to a different file name on same disk does it also take much longer than you would expect?


----------



## epstewart

moyekj said:


> Sounds to me like you have disk I/O problems. If you take that 9GB recording and copy it to a different file name on same disk does it also take much longer than you would expect?


moyekj,

Excellent guess!

I am currently trying making a duplicate of my 9GB file to the same external drive. It's taking roughly 50-60 minutes to wrap up. I calculate its overall transfer rate at about 3MB per second -- though of course it is reading and writing data, so maybe I should double that.

Whether or not I double it, it's way below the nominal 480MB/sec of USB 2.0, which is the interface the external drive uses.

I need to look into what's wrong here. I've got five external hard drives (and a printer and SoundSticks) on two 4-way USB 2.0 hubs hooked to my Mac. One of the hubs is new, as is one of the drives. Three of the drives, including the newest one, are e-SATA drives sitting in BlacX docking stations. This general arrangement has been working fine for me, but maybe the new hub, or drive, or docking station has caused something to break. Further experimentation is in order, after which I'll report back ...

_Edit: OK, I found out what the problem was. Oops ... I was nearly out of space on the external drive! Any time I would try to use that drive, kmttg would have short bursts of activity interspersed with longer periods of non-responsiveness. I didn't notice how low on drive space I was, nor did I notice that kmttg has a config setting for Min Requested Space (GB) that, had I been using it, would have alerted me to the situation._

Thanks for your excellent input!


----------



## AudioNutz

epstewart said:


> _Edit: OK, I found out what the problem was. Oops ... I was nearly out of space on the external drive! Any time I would try to use that drive, kmttg would have short bursts of activity interspersed with longer periods of non-responsiveness. I didn't notice how low on drive space I was, nor did I notice that kmttg has a config setting for Min Requested Space (GB) that, had I been using it, would have alerted me to the situation._
> 
> Thanks for your excellent input!


I'm so glad that you've got it sorted! It's summer here, so I have not been able to spend time on this. I was going to report back that I have a "Leopard Server" running Mac OS X 10.5.8, with Java 1.5.0_22, and then I've also got a "Snow Leopard Server" running Mac OS X 10.6.0, with Java 1.6.0_15.

I was also going to have you quit everything that has to do with kmttg, and try the curl command by itself, to see if that raises your issue to the surface again. (It would have ruled out kmttg and the distributed pieces, since curl is embedded in the OS)

The other thing I would have mentioned is that I'm still back on the "j" version of kmttg... (For the same reason above, it's summer and I haven't got much time to fool with this.)


----------



## epstewart

AudioNutz said:


> I'm so glad that you've got it sorted! It's summer here, so I have not been able to spend time on this. I was going to report back that I have a "Leopard Server" running Mac OS X 10.5.8, with Java 1.5.0_22, and then I've also got a "Snow Leopard Server" running Mac OS X 10.6.0, with Java 1.6.0_15.
> 
> I was also going to have you quit everything that has to do with kmttg, and try the curl command by itself, to see if that raises your issue to the surface again. (It would have ruled out kmttg and the distributed pieces, since curl is embedded in the OS)
> 
> The other thing I would have mentioned is that I'm still back on the "j" version of kmttg... (For the same reason above, it's summer and I haven't got much time to fool with this.)


Thanks for your concern and input, AudioNutz. Actually, I was not aware that curl can be executed in standalone fashion! That's what comes of not looking hard enough at the messages output by kmttg. Right at this moment there's the following message showing a curl call by kmttg:



Code:


/usr/bin/curl --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar /tmp/cookie2423857590188571200.tmp --url http://10.0.1.7:80/download/The%20Story%20of%20India.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1601172 --output "/Volumes/Hitachi 2TB Drive/Downloads/The Story of India - Beginnings (06_11_2010).TiVo"

I'm not sure what all those options do, but clearly *--url* specifies the URL of the particular TiVo file I'm downloading, complete with the IP address my TiVo is currently using, 10.0.1.7. *--output* gives where the output .TiVo file is to be put. *--user tivo:MAK* gets filled in, I assume, with my media access key.

Anyway, I've learned my lesson: pay attention to how low on space my destination hard drive is getting!

Cheers,


----------



## AudioNutz

This is really strange, because the versions of kmttg that I use have an automagic check to see if the drive space is low. Maybe this is just for "Auto" tasks...


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

AudioNutz said:


> I was also going to have you quit everything that has to do with kmttg, and try the curl command by itself, to see if that raises your issue to the surface again. (It would have ruled out kmttg and the distributed pieces, since curl is embedded in the OS)


The problem has been solved, so this is a suggestion for others who may stumble upon this thread when searching ...

In addition to curl, one other technique is to use a browser to go directly to https:<tivo_ip_address> and download that way. IIRC the username should be tivo and the password should be your MAK.

The idea is that when more complicated programs like kmttg have problems, try simpler techniques, it makes troubleshooting easier.


----------



## epstewart

I've noticed that kmttg removes the punctuation marks from the title of recordings it downloads -- apostrophes, question marks, and so on. I wonder whether there shouldn't be a config option to prevent this? It's a pain putting the punctuation marks back in, and, after all, only ':' isn't allowed in file names. Thanks for listening ...


----------



## orangeboy

epstewart said:


> ...It's a pain putting the punctuation marks back in, and, after all, only ':' isn't allowed in file names...


Unless you are running Windows...


----------



## epstewart

orangeboy said:


> Unless you are running Windows...


I'm on a Mac. The situation with Windows is why I suggest that leaving punctuation characters as is ought to be user-configurable. Or, alternatively, kmttg could check to see what operating system it's running on, and act accordingly ...


----------



## AudioNutz

Even on the Mac, kmttg makes calls to several "Command Line" tools. These are not always friendly when it comes to punctuation. If you read back in this thread far enough, I'm sure you'll find the part where this issue was discussed.


----------



## nickhaas33

This may have been asked before, in case it has, I apologize.
What is the trick in FFMPEG to force voice synchronization with the movie.
I inevitably end up with the voice about a second out of synch by the end of encoding.
I use the following command line that works great for the low volume problem I had on my Archos player, but the voice does get out of synch (which I thought -async 1 prevented). It is still watchable, but irritating.

FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -vcodec mpeg4 -maxrate 2000k -qmin 3 -qmax 5 -bufsize 5096k -g 300 -acodec libmp3lame -ac 2 -ab 128k -ar 48000 -vol 1280 -s 720x480 -r 29.97 -b 1500k -async 1 -f mp4 OUTPUT

Thanks
Update:
I saw this on a Linux site, so maybe I do need another value:
-async 1 is a special case where only the start of the audio stream is corrected without any later correction. 

Does anyone know a fool-proof number for async?


----------



## epstewart

AudioNutz said:


> Even on the Mac, kmttg makes calls to several "Command Line" tools. These are not always friendly when it comes to punctuation. If you read back in this thread far enough, I'm sure you'll find the part where this issue was discussed.


OK, I'll look for those past posts. I did do a search in the thread on "punctuation" but got no results.

But I also have to note that there is really no problem at all on the Mac command line with file names containing punctuation. Just enclose the whole, fully qualified file name in double-quote characters. Then, the only restrictions become those that the Mac OS itself imposes, e.g., '/' characters are not allowed in file names. Neither are ':' characters in the Finder  as the two mean the same thing, with '/' in the command line and ':' in Finder both representing the separator between directory levels or between the directory and the filename proper.

I have to believe that kmttg already puts double quotes around filenames, since they're the easiest way to allow spaces to appear in a filename. So I imagine kmttg is simply filtering out such characters as apostrophe and question mark to cater to OS's that don't permit them. So why not make that filtering process configurable? On a Mac, the user could optionally choose to bypass it. Users on other OS's could leave it alone. No harm, no foul ...


----------



## orangeboy

epstewart said:


> ...But I also have to note that there is really no problem at all on the Mac command line with file names containing punctuation. Just enclose the whole, fully qualified file name in double-quote characters. Then, the only restrictions become those that the Mac OS itself imposes, e.g., '/' characters are not allowed in file names. Neither are ':' characters in the Finder - as the two mean the same thing, with '/' in the command line and ':' in Finder both representing the separator between directory levels or between the directory and the filename proper...


So on a Mac, you can have a path that looks like this?:
C\Path\To\Some\Folder\File.extension

and/or this?:
Cath:To:Some:Folder:File.extension

I'm sure my Mac ignorance is blatantly showing...


----------



## epstewart

orangeboy said:


> So on a Mac, you can have a path that looks like this?:
> C\Path\To\Some\Folder\File.extension
> 
> and/or this?:
> Cath:To:Some:Folder:File.extension
> 
> I'm sure my Mac ignorance is blatantly showing...


*/Path/To/Some/Folder/File.extension*

is valid on the Mac. The separators are forward slashes, not backward slashes. The first '/', starting from the left, stands for the root directory, as understood by Unix.

There are no drive letters, either. You specify which hard-drive volume to use with something like:

*"/Volumes/New 2TB Drive/TiVo Transfers/Just Transferred/Mr. Hollands Opus (06_23_2010).TiVo"*

Instead of a drive letter, the whole thing starts with */Volumes/New 2TB Drive/...* .

(Notice that the name of the movie has been changed by kmttg to "Mr. Hollands Opus," with no apostrophe. That's what I'm basically objecting to.)

The syntax containing ':' characters is not actually used on the command line, but it is not allowed by the Finder, which is sort of the Mac's equivalent to the whole gamut of Windows windows that show the contents of directories.

Get it? The Finder is part of the Mac OS X operating software, but it is not itself Unix. Mac OS X (and Finder) sit atop Unix, which is what you are dealing with in the command line itself.

So you never see any syntax with ':' characters, anywhere. But Finder internally turns Unix '/' characters into ':', so it won't let you embed ':' in visible filenames.

It sounds complex, but as long as kmttg were to put the filenames all in double-quotes and avoid internal double quotes, '/' characters, and ':' characters, fully qualified Mac filenames would come out fine.


----------



## AudioNutz

I'll let Kevin chime in here. I think the apostrophe's were getting replaced with some other character automagically during the download process, because of some issue with curl. The remaining commands were attempting to execute with the correct name with the apostrophe, but since the name was truncated by curl... It couldn't find the file to perform the work on.


----------



## epstewart

AudioNutz said:


> I'll let Kevin chime in here. I think the apostrophe's were getting replaced with some other character automagically during the download process, because of some issue with curl. The remaining commands were attempting to execute with the correct name with the apostrophe, but since the name was truncated by curl... It couldn't find the file to perform the work on.


OK, thanks, I've found the post that talks about it, #487 in this thread. (Is Kevin moyekj, BTW?)

So, is curl really the critter responsible for dropping the apostrophes? (And, I assume, other characters such as question marks ... ) I ask because I recently downloaded a program called

*Closer to Truth - Why Is Consciousness Baffling?*

that has a question mark. I saw in kmttg's messages:



Code:


Closer to Truth - Why Is Consciousness Baffling?
Recorded Mon 06/21/2010 08:30 AM on 268=WMPTDT2, Duration = 30 mins
Understanding inner awareness. 
OVERWRITING EXISTING FILE: /Volumes/Hitachi 2TB Drive/Downloads/Closer to Truth - Why Is Consciousness Baffling (06_21_2010).mpg.txt

 ...

>> CREATING /Volumes/Hitachi 2TB Drive/Downloads/Closer to Truth - Why Is Consciousness Baffling (06_21_2010).mpg.txt ...
/usr/bin/curl --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar /tmp/cookie2199505577978024301.tmp --url https://10.0.1.7:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=1651715 --output /tmp/meta8375990166995294744.tmp 
metadata job completed: 00:00:01
---DONE--- job=metadata output=/Volumes/Hitachi 2TB Drive/Downloads/Closer to Truth - Why Is Consciousness Baffling (06_21_2010).mpg.txt

 ...

>> DOWNLOADING /Volumes/Hitachi 2TB Drive/Downloads/Closer to Truth - Why Is Consciousness Baffling (06_21_2010).TiVo ...
/usr/bin/curl --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar /tmp/cookie8252577655988769831.tmp --url http://10.0.1.7:80/download/Closer%20to%20Truth.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1651715 --output "/Volumes/Hitachi 2TB Drive/Downloads/Closer to Truth - Why Is Consciousness Baffling (06_21_2010).TiVo"

That OVERWRITING EXISTING FILE message suggests to me that the '?' was dropped before curl was called!

If the same logic applies to apostrophes, then are we sure the apostrophes disappear only at the time curl is called?

Of course, it may be the case that the punctuation characters have to be made by kmttg to vanish at (or prior to) the curl call simply to get curl to work ... but, if so, is there any reason they can't (optionally, at user discretion) be stuck back into the filename by kmttg after curl has done its duty and the downloaded TiVo file is sitting there on the hard drive? I.e., can't kmttg optionally rename the TiVo file, once it's been downloaded, and use the revised name that contains all the original punctuation characters in subsequent jobs such as decrypt.

I note also that the apostrophe in "Mr. Holland's Opus" and the question mark in "Why Is Consciousness Baffling?" are preserved in the metadata files created by kmttg.

Of course, a lot of what I'm saying is guesswork on my part, and I don't really have any idea how easy or hard it would be to give Mac users of kmttg a "preserve punctuation" option implemented via file-renaming logic. In view of the fact that kmttg is multi-platform software, my idea might adversely impact users of other platforms. It might just be too hard to implement my idea without going to a lot of trouble to re-code affected areas within kmttg, so as to enable this "preserve punctuation" option that would cater to only a small subset of users anyway.

Anyway, that's my two cents ...


----------



## moyekj

epstewart, special characters in file names for Unix/Mac systems is not as trivial as you may think to support, especially in the context of making system calls via Java. kmttg basically uses Runtime.getRuntime().exec(String []) to execute system calls and characters such as single or double quotes, slashes, backslashes and a few others in that context do cause issues. Probably with quite a bit more work and some OS-specific considerations the allowed character list per OS could be expanded, but it's really a can of worms I don't feel like opening. The list of characters that are filtered out now were mostly born out of past issue reports.

If you feel strongly about it then source code is available to make whatever changes you may want to try. The place to start looking would be *removeSpecialChars* method in *main/tivoFileName.java*. This is what filters out characters in file names before any task in kmttg is called (so yes the characters are stripped out before calling curl, etc).


----------



## epstewart

moyekj said:


> epstewart, special characters in file names for Unix/Mac systems is not as trivial as you may think to support, especially in the context of making system calls via Java. kmttg basically uses Runtime.getRuntime().exec(String []) to execute system calls and characters such as single or double quotes, slashes, backslashes and a few others in that context do cause issues. Probably with quite a bit more work and some OS-specific considerations the allowed character list per OS could be expanded, but it's really a can of worms I don't feel like opening. The list of characters that are filtered out now were mostly born out of past issue reports.
> 
> If you feel strongly about it then source code is available to make whatever changes you may want to try. The place to start looking would be *removeSpecialChars* method in *main/tivoFileName.java*. This is what filters out characters in file names before any task in kmttg is called (so yes the characters are stripped out before calling curl, etc).


Thanks for a very helpful reply. I gather, then, that the difficulty in making system calls via Java using strings with pesky special characters in them is the root cause for the need to suppress those characters in output filename literals.

I have no knowledge of writing Java code, so I am totally naive here. Still, I am wondering if there is a way to "escape" special characters such as ? and ' in the literals in question. As you may know, in Unix the backslash (\) is generally used to designate that the following character is to be taken literally, as part of the string itself. So \" allows a double quote to be included in a string that is delimited by " characters, for example. Likewise, backslash can be included via \\. Using such escape sequences, any character can be included in any literal string.

I would think there must be a way to do the same kind of thing for strings used in Java system calls, no?


----------



## Icarus

epstewart said:


> As you may know, in Unix the backslash (\) is generally used to designate that the following character is to be taken literally, as part of the string itself. So \" allows a double quote to be included in a string that is delimited by " characters, for example. Likewise, backslash can be included via \\. Using such escape sequences, any character can be included in any literal string.


It's not _unix_, it's the shell that does that.

When I run bash or tcsh (or whatever your favorite shell is) on my windows system (under cygwin, for example) I can do the same thing when I type those characters, but it's the shell that processes them. They don't get passed into library calls or system calls.

-David


----------



## moyekj

Yes, it's a very important point by Icarus - system call from Java does not invoke a shell. You can choose to invoke the shell as part of your system call but that just adds another layer of complication. So the usual shell escape parameters do not necessarily apply.


----------



## GregComeLately

orangeboy said:


> Awesome instructions for setting up pyTivo here: "Single Page of Install Instructions".





aaronwt said:


> Thanks. I needed a good instruction manual for the pyTiVo installation. I had tried before to install it but had some issues. These instructions should allow me to get it installed and working properly. Thanks.


I get stuck just a couple steps in. When attempting to install the wmcbrine-2009.03.19-RC1 guide/instructional/etc., it won't continue because it brings up a window, "Checking for Python". It's looking for Python 2.4 or higher, but only 2.4, 2.5 or 2.6. Because Python is now up to 2.7, should I just shuck this old pyTivo installation guide and install pyTivo on my own, or, is there some way to work around this, since the wmcbrine guide hasn't been updated to accept 2.7?


----------



## wmcbrine

Please don't call it "the wmcbrine guide"... I'm not responsible for the Windows installer, and my recommendation is that you don't use it at all. You don't _need_ an installer for pyTivo. If you want to run it as a service (which is also _not necessary_, unlike with TiVo Desktop, although it's available as an option), then follow these instructions (note: also not written by me).


----------



## GregComeLately

Sorry, saw that you had stated something similar in another thread, re: the guide.

Unfortunately, I cannot seem to make any real headway with any of the instructional information provided by yourself and others relating to pyTivo installations. Three hours and I've barely made any progress. This stuff is absolutely not for the faint of heart. I'm ready to scream & throw things.

ok ok, I've _already_ screamed & thrown things.


----------



## wmcbrine

I wish I could understand what it is that people find difficult about it. I don't mean that as a put down; I'm being sincere. I just don't get it. The first time I installed pyTivo took under five minutes. I didn't set it up as a service, though. (I still haven't.) If I understood the problem, maybe I could fix it. But I don't.

Galleon, on the other hand, was a nightmare to set up, for me.


----------



## zabolots

Here's what I've been playing around with for the Motorola Droid. I must admit that thus far I've only run the ffmpeg commands manually to test this and haven't actually tried the encoding from within kmttg but I don't see any reason that it wouldn't work.

Hopefully somebody will find this useful. It's about time I've been able to contribute something back to the community that I've taken so much from!

Scott

p.s. Make sure you rename/save the file without the .txt extension which was required by the forum software


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats

just installed kmttg for the first time. I have a 1TB drive in my TivoHD, but kmttg is only reporting it as 520gb. Any idea as to why? Should I just manually set the drive capacity to 1000GB?


----------



## ThAbtO

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> just installed kmttg for the first time. I have a 1TB drive in my TivoHD, but kmttg is only reporting it as 520gb. Any idea as to why? Should I just manually set the drive capacity to 1000GB?


It is reporting the current space used, not the entire drive. You can set it to 1000 but doubt it would get so high, I would probably say in the 950ish gB because Tivo software (and other stuff) is also on the drive.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats

ThAbtO said:


> It is reporting the current space used, not the entire drive. You can set it to 1000 but doubt it would get so high, I would probably say in the 950ish gB because Tivo software (and other stuff) is also on the drive.


good point. thanks!


----------



## spocko

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> just installed kmttg for the first time. I have a 1TB drive in my TivoHD, but kmttg is only reporting it as 520gb. Any idea as to why? Should I just manually set the drive capacity to 1000GB?


I also have a Tivo HD with 1TB WD drive upgrade, and the actual drive capacity in kmttg is 915. There are 2 reasons why this is lower than the 1000 that you expected. First, as has been mentioned already, the Tivo sofware takes some space on the drive. The other more significant reason is a difference in terminology between how the drive manufacturers report size (MB) versus how kmttg reports the size (MiB).

Some relevant links:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mebibyte
http://www.twotechies.net/?p=154


----------



## omahajs

Just installed this program and tried it out on a small hd cartoon my kid likes to watch. I left program defaults and decrypted the movie fine - i get an mpg file. When I try and play the mpg windows media player opens and shows the video fine, but the audio is just a loud static noise. Any ideas on what I am missing here?

Windows 7 32-bit.

Thanks for any help and nice program.


----------



## wesbc

Not sure about your issue as I'm trying to do the same thing and don't have issue with decrypting to mpg. Trying to encode the movie to both a zune 30gb and iphone 3g. 

I have a question on how to enable multi core as I only see one cpu usage when I encode. I have win 7 64bit with an amd 1055t 6-core cpu. I verify that under config that encoding cpu cores are set to 6 and I updated active job limit to 6 (not sure about this one). But during encoding I only see once cpu that is busy. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## moyekj

omahajs said:


> Just installed this program and tried it out on a small hd cartoon my kid likes to watch. I left program defaults and decrypted the movie fine - i get an mpg file. When I try and play the mpg windows media player opens and shows the video fine, but the audio is just a loud static noise. Any ideas on what I am missing here?
> 
> Windows 7 32-bit.
> 
> Thanks for any help and nice program.


 It's likely a codec issue. If you try Videolan VLC for playback and have no problems with playback using that then it's a codec issue and you will need to install a Windows codec pack that properly supports AC3 decoding. (VLC uses its own codecs and doesn't depend on installed Windows codecs which is why it's a good tool for debugging codec issues).


----------



## moyekj

wesbc said:


> I have a question on how to enable multi core as I only see one cpu usage when I encode. I have win 7 64bit with an amd 1055t 6-core cpu. I verify that under config that encoding cpu cores are set to 6 and I updated active job limit to 6 (not sure about this one). But during encoding I only see once cpu that is busy. Any help is appreciated.


 Which profiles are you using specifically? ff_zune for example uses WMV video and ffmpeg doesn't support multi-threading for encoding using that codec. ff_zune_hd profile on other hand uses mpeg4 video codec which does support multi-threading. Other profiles such as ff_iphone should also use multi-threading. Basically if using an ffmpeg profile and you see "-threads 6" as part of the encode command listed in the kmttg message window then you know threads are enabled. As to how efficiently ffmpeg works in multi-thread mode I haven't really benchmarked...


----------



## wesbc

moyekj said:


> Which profiles are you using specifically? ff_zune for example uses WMV video and ffmpeg doesn't support multi-threading for encoding using that codec. ff_zune_hd profile on other hand uses mpeg4 video codec which does support multi-threading. Other profiles such as ff_iphone should also use multi-threading. Basically if using an ffmpeg profile and you see "-threads 6" as part of the encode command listed in the kmttg message window then you know threads are enabled. As to how efficiently ffmpeg works in multi-thread mode I haven't really benchmarked...


Yes, I was using ff_zune. I'm now trying ff_zune_mp4 and I see the "-threads 6" but under task manager I still only seeing one cpu being busy at 90%+ while the other 5 is pretty much idle. A 1hr 15min movie is taking approx 40min to encode. I'd like to try handbrake but don't see a zune profile for that.


----------



## moyekj

wesbc said:


> Yes, I was using ff_zune. I'm now trying ff_zune_mp4 and I see the "-threads 6" but under task manager I still only seeing one cpu being busy at 90%+ while the other 5 is pretty much idle. A 1hr 15min movie is taking approx 40min to encode. I'd like to try handbrake but don't see a zune profile for that.


 Is the source video HD or SD? I think threads work better for more advanced codecs such as H.264. So for example for ff_iphone profile which uses H.264 video codec you should notice quite a significant difference between threads=1 vs threads=2. My guess is that beyond 2 threads there is probably not going to be much/any difference. In general I find ffmpeg MUCH faster than handbrake for encoding. I just tried a short encode using ff_zune_mp4 using 1 thread vs 2 and didn't see much difference, however same clip using ff_iphone profile completed in 2/3 of the time using threads=2 compared to threads=1. Sort of makes sense since H.264 is a lot more CPU intensive compared to mpeg4 video codec, but 2 threads doesn't give you 2x speedup and probably more than 2 threads doesn't help.


----------



## wesbc

moyekj said:


> Is the source video HD or SD? I think threads work better for more advanced codecs such as H.264. So for example for ff_iphone profile which uses H.264 video codec you should notice quite a significant difference between threads=1 vs threads=2. My guess is that beyond 2 threads there is probably not going to be much/any difference. In general I find ffmpeg MUCH faster than handbrake for encoding. I just tried a short encode using ff_zune_mp4 using 1 thread vs 2 and didn't see much difference, however same clip using ff_iphone profile completed in 2/3 of the time using threads=2 compared to threads=1. Sort of makes sense since H.264 is a lot more CPU intensive compared to mpeg4 video codec, but 2 threads doesn't give you 2x speedup and probably more than 2 threads doesn't help.


Thanks for the input. Source video is HD. Right now I'm trying a hb_iphone profile and do see the 6 cpu usage though it's not using them 100%, just ranges from 25% - 75% usage each. Gonna be playing around with the profiles to see what works best for each device.

Another somewhat unrelated question, is I had encoded once before and I think it was with the hb_iphone profile, but the encoded video would not sync with iphone, not until itunes re-encode it again and made my 500mb file to 1gb. Anyone know why that's the case. The file played on itunes ok, but just refuse to sync to iphone stating something about unsupported format.


----------



## moyekj

wesbc said:


> Thanks for the input. Source video is HD. Right now I'm trying a hb_iphone profile and do see the 6 cpu usage though it's not using them 100%, just ranges from 25% - 75% usage each. Gonna be playing around with the profiles to see what works best for each device.
> 
> Another somewhat unrelated question, is I had encoded once before and I think it was with the hb_iphone profile, but the encoded video would not sync with iphone, not until itunes re-encode it again and made my 500mb file to 1gb. Anyone know why that's the case. The file played on itunes ok, but just refuse to sync to iphone stating something about unsupported format.


 Prior to the latest kmttg I had updated handbrake executable but not the HB profiles, so there was an issue with them - the encode would go through but the resulting video wouldn't sync natively from iTunes. If you use the latest kmttg release and encoding profiles the HB iphone profile should work and sync properly. I never had an ipod/iphone to test with until a couple of months ago (my daughter got an ipod touch) which is when I discovered and corrected the issue...


----------



## wesbc

moyekj said:


> Prior to the latest kmttg I had updated handbrake executable but not the HB profiles, so there was an issue with them - the encode would go through but the resulting video wouldn't sync natively from iTunes. If you use the latest kmttg release and encoding profiles the HB iphone profile should work and sync properly. I never had an ipod/iphone to test with until a couple of months ago (my daughter got an ipod touch) which is when I discovered the issue...


Thanks! I'll try the encode I just did and see how it sync up.

My ff_zune_mp4 just completed, the video looks great, but no audio. I've been encoding the same video and so far haven't had issue with the ff_zune or the hb_iphone. Not sure if it's a codec issue like you said above, will have to load up VLC player, but did try to play it on 2 different pc.

Update: VLC player has audio... so a codec issue on my pc. Though I use CCCP codec pack and they have been pretty complete.

For ff_zune_mp4, I notice zune will re-encode the video before it syncs. I'm trying to get better quality as ff_zune looked a little lacking. Anyway to encode it so it doesn't have to re-encode on the zune?


----------



## moyekj

wesbc said:


> For ff_zune_mp4, I notice zune will re-encode the video before it syncs. I'm trying to get better quality as ff_zune looked a little lacking. Anyway to encode it so it doesn't have to re-encode on the zune?


 Don't have a zune to test with. Perhaps make a copy of ff_zune.enc to say ff_zune_custom.enc and increase the video bit rate. The relevant parameter to change is *-b 640000*. I don't know what the zune upper bit rate limits are. (Obviously don't forget to refresh encoding profiles in kmttg and select ff_zune_custom to encode). I would suggest using a very short source clip for testing with so you don't have to wait around a long time for each test encode to complete.


----------



## AgtScully

Operating System is Win7 Ult, 32bit.
Using kmttg_v0p7l
I&#8217;m having a problem with the kmttg window service running in the background. 
I can install it and start it using &#8220;Run as Admin&#8221;. 
It will run for maybe few seconds, then just stop. 
I checked the auto.log looking for an error message but all I see is &#8220;NOTE: SHUTTING DOWN&#8221;. 
I&#8217;ve tried entering my Windows login account in kmttg&#8217;s service properties but that didn&#8217;t work.
I&#8217;ve uninstalled and then installed Java 6.21 but that didn&#8217;t work.
The thing is the &#8220;Loop in Gui&#8221; runs just fine. 
Could someone help me figure out why the service would just stop?
What other error log(s) should I check?

Thank you.


----------



## moyekj

What else is showing in auto.log before SHUTTING DOWN message? i.e. post the full auto.log contents here.
In case you haven't already consult auto_transfers Wiki page. It is important to run service using same account you run GUI with, and that account should have a password associated with it (not an empty password).


----------



## AgtScully

Here is the portion of the log starting from when I stopped the "Loop in GUI" to when I started the "Loop in GUI" again.
2010_07_25_10:51:48 >> Getting Now Playing List from Living Room ...
2010_07_25_10:51:48 C:\kmttg_v0p7l\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie7161066429884466921.tmp --url https://192.168.0.76/TiVoConnect?Co...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL2045820330398492401.tmp 
2010_07_25_10:52:00 NOTE: NPL job completed: 00:00:12
2010_07_25_10:52:00 ---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Living Room
2010_07_25_10:52:01 Title keyword match: 'cbs news sunday morning' found in 'cbs news sunday morning'
2010_07_25_10:52:01 START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: CBS News Sunday Morning - How robots are used to build cars
2010_07_25_11:00:27 
STARTING AUTO TRANSFERS
2010_07_25_11:00:29 >> Getting Now Playing List from Bedroom ...
2010_07_25_11:00:29 C:\kmttg_v0p7l\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie797808061402697279.tmp --url https://192.168.0.77/TiVoConnect?Co...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL207681046410517665.tmp 
2010_07_25_11:00:29 >> Getting Now Playing List from Living Room ...
2010_07_25_11:00:29 C:\kmttg_v0p7l\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie3223160777764373119.tmp --url https://192.168.0.76/TiVoConnect?Co...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL8010280648405871202.tmp 
2010_07_25_11:00:45 NOTE: NPL job completed: 00:00:16
2010_07_25_11:00:45 ---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Living Room
2010_07_25_11:00:45 Title keyword match: 'cbs news sunday morning' found in 'cbs news sunday morning'
2010_07_25_11:00:45 START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: CBS News Sunday Morning - How robots are used to build cars
2010_07_25_11:00:47 NOTE: SHUTTING DOWN
2010_07_25_11:09:58 
STARTING AUTO TRANSFERS
2010_07_25_11:10:00 >> Getting Now Playing List from Bedroom ...
2010_07_25_11:10:00 C:\kmttg_v0p7l\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie8903583512674821981.tmp --url https://192.168.0.77/TiVoConnect?Co...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL4898702959933730181.tmp 
2010_07_25_11:10:00 >> Getting Now Playing List from Living Room ...
2010_07_25_11:10:00 C:\kmttg_v0p7l\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie2996311862612848764.tmp --url https://192.168.0.76/TiVoConnect?Co...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL7198878098340369380.tmp 
2010_07_25_11:10:14 NOTE: NPL job completed: 00:00:14
2010_07_25_11:10:14 ---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Living Room
2010_07_25_11:10:14 Title keyword match: 'cbs news sunday morning' found in 'cbs news sunday morning'
2010_07_25_11:10:14 START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: CBS News Sunday Morning - How robots are used to build cars
2010_07_25_11:11:32 
STARTING AUTO TRANSFERS
2010_07_25_11:11:34 >> Getting Now Playing List from Bedroom ...
2010_07_25_11:11:34 C:\kmttg_v0p7l\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie7203637158901779408.tmp --url https://192.168.0.77/TiVoConnect?Co...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL3659938114228769913.tmp 
2010_07_25_11:11:34 >> Getting Now Playing List from Living Room ...
2010_07_25_11:11:34 C:\kmttg_v0p7l\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie1547168458716804612.tmp --url https://192.168.0.76/TiVoConnect?Co...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL8418643983000236733.tmp 
2010_07_25_11:11:48 NOTE: NPL job completed: 00:00:14
2010_07_25_11:11:48 ---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Living Room
2010_07_25_11:11:48 Title keyword match: 'cbs news sunday morning' found in 'cbs news sunday morning'
2010_07_25_11:11:48 START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: CBS News Sunday Morning - How robots are used to build cars
2010_07_25_11:11:50 NOTE: SHUTTING DOWN
2010_07_25_11:13:25 
STARTING AUTO TRANSFERS
2010_07_25_11:13:28 >> Getting Now Playing List from Bedroom ...
2010_07_25_11:13:28 C:\kmttg_v0p7l\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie6120062661362526130.tmp --url https://192.168.0.77/TiVoConnect?Co...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL1553052338487782408.tmp 
2010_07_25_11:13:28 >> Getting Now Playing List from Living Room ...
2010_07_25_11:13:28 C:\kmttg_v0p7l\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie6806746882705123640.tmp --url https://192.168.0.76/TiVoConnect?Co...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL1758800851511916483.tmp 
2010_07_25_11:13:42 NOTE: NPL job completed: 00:00:14
2010_07_25_11:13:42 ---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Living Room
2010_07_25_11:13:42 Title keyword match: 'cbs news sunday morning' found in 'cbs news sunday morning'
2010_07_25_11:13:42 START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: CBS News Sunday Morning - How robots are used to build cars
2010_07_25_11:14:19 
STARTING AUTO TRANSFERS
2010_07_25_11:14:21 >> Getting Now Playing List from Bedroom ...
2010_07_25_11:14:21 C:\kmttg_v0p7l\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie6017890146851085060.tmp --url https://192.168.0.77/TiVoConnect?Co...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL4451660477367155521.tmp 
2010_07_25_11:14:21 >> Getting Now Playing List from Living Room ...
2010_07_25_11:14:21 C:\kmttg_v0p7l\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie7303019542165800040.tmp --url https://192.168.0.76/TiVoConnect?Co...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL3201221463647841369.tmp 
2010_07_25_11:14:37 NOTE: NPL job completed: 00:00:16
2010_07_25_11:14:37 ---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Living Room
2010_07_25_11:14:37 Title keyword match: 'cbs news sunday morning' found in 'cbs news sunday morning'
2010_07_25_11:14:37 START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: CBS News Sunday Morning - How robots are used to build cars
2010_07_25_11:17:32 
STARTING AUTO TRANSFERS
2010_07_25_11:17:35 >> Getting Now Playing List from Bedroom ...
2010_07_25_11:17:35 C:\kmttg_v0p7l\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\dlj\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie4905678153182078393.tmp --url https://192.168.0.77/TiVoConnect?Co...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Users\dlj\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL3469656805547645927.tmp 
2010_07_25_11:17:35 >> Getting Now Playing List from Living Room ...
2010_07_25_11:17:35 C:\kmttg_v0p7l\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\dlj\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie6194090951623550341.tmp --url https://192.168.0.76/TiVoConnect?Co...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Users\dlj\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL209358676203485373.tmp 
2010_07_25_11:17:51 NOTE: NPL job completed: 00:00:16
2010_07_25_11:17:51 ---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Living Room
2010_07_25_11:17:51 Title keyword match: 'cbs news sunday morning' found in 'cbs news sunday morning'
2010_07_25_11:17:51 START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: CBS News Sunday Morning - How robots are used to build cars
2010_07_25_11:17:53 NOTE: SHUTTING DOWN
2010_07_25_11:18:44 
STARTING AUTO TRANSFERS
2010_07_25_11:18:47 >> Getting Now Playing List from Bedroom ...
2010_07_25_11:18:47 C:\kmttg_v0p7l\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\dlj\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie6619941968980967666.tmp --url https://192.168.0.77/TiVoConnect?Co...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Users\dlj\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL642798118204519919.tmp 
2010_07_25_11:18:47 >> Getting Now Playing List from Living Room ...
2010_07_25_11:18:47 C:\kmttg_v0p7l\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\dlj\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie3248142464790723564.tmp --url https://192.168.0.76/TiVoConnect?Co...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Users\dlj\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL5824589417100393674.tmp 
2010_07_25_11:19:01 NOTE: NPL job completed: 00:00:14
2010_07_25_11:19:01 ---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Living Room
2010_07_25_11:19:01 Title keyword match: 'cbs news sunday morning' found in 'cbs news sunday morning'
2010_07_25_11:19:01 START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: CBS News Sunday Morning - How robots are used to build cars
2010_07_25_11:22:23 
STARTING AUTO TRANSFERS
2010_07_25_11:22:26 >> Getting Now Playing List from Bedroom ...
2010_07_25_11:22:26 C:\kmttg_v0p7l\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie6966332345706985227.tmp --url https://192.168.0.77/TiVoConnect?Co...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL8541448931020097951.tmp 
2010_07_25_11:22:26 >> Getting Now Playing List from Living Room ...
2010_07_25_11:22:26 C:\kmttg_v0p7l\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie6558445556582732802.tmp --url https://192.168.0.76/TiVoConnect?Co...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL853314997605974176.tmp 
2010_07_25_11:22:44 NOTE: NPL job completed: 00:00:18
2010_07_25_11:22:44 ---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Bedroom
2010_07_25_11:22:44 Title keyword match: 'outside the lines' found in 'outside the lines'
2010_07_25_11:22:44 START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: Outside the Lines
2010_07_25_11:34:37 
STARTING AUTO TRANSFERS
2010_07_25_11:34:39 >> Getting Now Playing List from Bedroom ...
2010_07_25_11:34:39 C:\kmttg_v0p7l\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie9164970755618190217.tmp --url https://192.168.0.77/TiVoConnect?Co...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL6485173897904206534.tmp 
2010_07_25_11:34:39 >> Getting Now Playing List from Living Room ...
2010_07_25_11:34:39 C:\kmttg_v0p7l\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie5012514897372270046.tmp --url https://192.168.0.76/TiVoConnect?Co...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL3753723941972793907.tmp 
2010_07_25_11:34:53 NOTE: NPL job completed: 00:00:14
2010_07_25_11:34:53 ---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Living Room
2010_07_25_11:34:53 Title keyword match: 'cbs news sunday morning' found in 'cbs news sunday morning'
2010_07_25_11:34:53 START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: CBS News Sunday Morning - How robots are used to build cars
2010_07_25_11:34:55 NOTE: SHUTTING DOWN
2010_07_25_12:15:48 
STARTING AUTO TRANSFERS
2010_07_25_12:15:51 >> Getting Now Playing List from Bedroom ...
2010_07_25_12:15:51 C:\kmttg_v0p7l\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie6600283123630176837.tmp --url https://192.168.0.77/TiVoConnect?Co...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL2024356972711321264.tmp 
2010_07_25_12:15:51 >> Getting Now Playing List from Living Room ...
2010_07_25_12:15:51 C:\kmttg_v0p7l\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie6670569143622095750.tmp --url https://192.168.0.76/TiVoConnect?Co...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL1596453381642536969.tmp 
2010_07_25_12:16:07 NOTE: NPL job completed: 00:00:16
2010_07_25_12:16:07 ---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Living Room
2010_07_25_12:16:07 Title keyword match: 'cbs news sunday morning' found in 'cbs news sunday morning'
2010_07_25_12:16:07 START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: CBS News Sunday Morning - How robots are used to build cars
2010_07_25_12:21:50 NOTE: 
Auto Transfers Loop in GUI enabled


----------



## moyekj

Interesting. It looks like in service mode the Now Playing lists are retrieved fine for both Bedroom and Living Room units but 2 seconds after "CBS New Sunday Morning" match the service is always shutting down, before actual attempt to download the show begins.


Code:


2010_07_25_11:00:45 START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: CBS News Sunday Morning - How robots are used to build cars
2010_07_25_11:00:47 NOTE: SHUTTING DOWN

So it's not at all obvious to me what the issue is... If you are still willing to debug this further you can try the following (run kmttg in service mode with debug mode enabled):
1. Uninstall kmttg service
2. Edit kmttg installation service\conf\wrapper.conf file and after the line:
wrapper.app.parameter.2=-a

Add following:
wrapper.app.parameter.3=-d

3. Then re-install kmttg service and modify to use your local account.
4. Remove auto.log file
5. Start kmttg service
6. Post or send me auto.log

NOTE: When posting auto.log contents here in this forum it's best to wrap contents with code delimiters so the contents don't fill a lot of space. Or if you prefer just email me instead to continue this discussion in private.


----------



## AgtScully

To respond to the account issue, I never had to specify an account until about 4 weeks ago when I noticed that the service had stopped running. I didn't have enough time in my life to really investigate the problem until now. So I just turned &#8220;Loop in GUI&#8221; on and left it alone.
The only thing I noticed is when I would add a show using &#8220;Add selected titles&#8221;. It would never download the new show. So I would stop/start the service. That&#8217;s when the service would run for a few seconds then stop. Then I would have to uninstall and reinstall it again. It would stay up until I make any changes to the configuration. Then the problem would start again.


----------



## AgtScully

Thank you, I will do that and send it via email.


----------



## ThAbtO

I need an encoder for MP4 320x240 main profile which will work on the Sony NWZ-S545. I tried all the encoder profiles and none had worked.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> I need an encoder for MP4 320x240 main profile which will work on the Sony NWZ-S545. I tried all the encoder profiles and none had worked.


 I found some video specs via Google on page 125 of manual:
http://www.docs.sony.com/release/NWZS545_EN.pdf
Looks like very close to the ff_ipod_low_res settings except that max H.264 level supported is 1.3. So basically you can try following.
1. In kmttg encode folder copy file ff_ipod_low_res.enc to ff_sony.enc
2. Edit ff_sony.enc and where you see -level 30 change it to -level 13

Now if you refresh encoding profiles in kmttg or restart kmttg and pick ff_sony profile that may work for you.

(Make sure you are using latest kmttg and encode folder before anything else).


----------



## poopsie

Hey moyekj, is there any way to have KMTTG watch folders for files to convert instead of downloading them from the Tivo? I know I can manually add the files, but I was wondering if there is a way to have another program download and let KMTTG do the converting after it has downloaded to a specific folder? Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> I found some video specs via Google on page 125 of manual:
> http://www.docs.sony.com/release/NWZS545_EN.pdf
> Looks like very close to the ff_ipod_low_res settings except that max H.264 level supported is 1.3. So basically you can try following.
> 1. In kmttg encode folder copy file ff_ipod_low_res.enc to ff_sony.enc
> 2. Edit ff_sony.enc and where you see -level 30 change it to -level 13
> 
> Now if you refresh encoding profiles in kmttg or restart kmttg and pick ff_sony profile that may work for you.
> 
> (Make sure you are using latest kmttg and encode folder before anything else).


I plopped in the .enc copied file into notepad, and I can't find '-level' anywhere so I added it into the middle, hope it works.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> I plopped in the .enc copied file into notepad, and I can't find '-level' anywhere so I added it into the middle, hope it works.


 That means you don't have the latest (kmttg v0p7l) installation or you don't have corresponding "encode" folder from the kmttg v0p7l installation. Several of the profiles were updated with that release and the ff_ipod_low_res.enc has the -level 30 in it for that release, and that's what you should be using as starting point.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> That means you don't have the latest (kmttg v0p7l) installation or you don't have corresponding "encode" folder from the kmttg v0p7l installation. Several of the profiles were updated with that release and the ff_ipod_low_res.enc has the -level 30 in it for that release, and that's what you should be using as starting point.


I wasn't aware of v0p7L, using v0p7J.


----------



## ThAbtO

ThAbtO said:


> I plopped in the .enc copied file into notepad, and I can't find '-level' anywhere so I added it into the middle, hope it works.


The video plays, but the volume is pretty low. Is there a way to increase volume?

Here is the file ff_Walkman.enc


Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
Walkman, mpeg4 container, 320x240 30fps mpeg4 video, 48KHz/128Kbps 2 chan aac audio

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -vcodec mpeg4 -level 13 -maxrate 1000k -qmin 3 -qmax 5 -bufsize 4096k -g 300 -acodec aac -ac 2 -ab 128k -ar 48000 -s 320x240 -r 29.97 -b 700k -f mp4 OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
mp4


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> I wasn't aware of v0p7L, using v0p7J.


 If you bring up Help->About... window it shows you latest version available.


----------



## moyekj

qmin & qmax are too low, meaning you get much larger file sizes than necessary for that resolution. That was one of the changes made in v0p7l, along with a change to use H.264 video which is better quality. If you want to increase volume you can add "-vol 512" which gives you a 2x boost in volume (256 is nominal volume level). i.e. Starting from v0p7l profile and with -level 13 & -vol 512 the FFMPEG line should look something like:


Code:


FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -vcodec libx264 -level 13 -subq 6 -me_range 16 -qmin 15 -qmax 20 -g 300 -s 320xHEIGHT -r 29.97 -b 700k -maxrate 1000k -acodec aac -ac 2 -ab 128k -ar 48000 -vol 512 -f mp4 OUTPUT




ThAbtO said:


> The video plays, but the volume is pretty low. Is there a way to increase volume?
> 
> Here is the file ff_Walkman.enc
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # Description (single line, keep short)
> <description>
> Walkman, mpeg4 container, 320x240 30fps mpeg4 video, 48KHz/128Kbps 2 chan aac audio
> 
> # Encode command or script (single line)
> # Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
> <command>
> FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -vcodec mpeg4 -level 13 -maxrate 1000k -qmin 3 -qmax 5 -bufsize 4096k -g 300 -acodec aac -ac 2 -ab 128k -ar 48000 -s 320x240 -r 29.97 -b 700k -f mp4 OUTPUT
> 
> # Encoded output file extension
> <extension>
> mp4


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> qmin & qmax are too low, meaning you get much larger file sizes than necessary for that resolution. That was one of the changes made in v0p7l, along with a change to use H.264 video which is better quality. If you want to increase volume you can add "-vol 512" which gives you a 2x boost in volume (256 is nominal volume level). i.e. Starting from v0p7l profile and with -level 13 & -vol 512 the FFMPEG line should look something like:


What Is the maximum setting for the '-vol' option? 512?


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> What Is the maximum setting for the '-vol' option? 512?


 I don't know if there is a maximum. I've used up to 1024 (i.e. 4x boost) before, but you start getting distortion if you amplify too much.


----------



## lew

I'm going to give your program a try. My intent is to use TTG to transfer tivo HD programs. I want to encode to MP4. Faster transfers back to tivo and smaller file space.

I looked through the included encoding profiles. I'm looking to either use the handbrake default constant quality setting or a way to set the bit rate at a % (maybe half) of the bitrate in the mpeg original file.

Is there a profile that does either?

I paid to upgrade my copy of VRD. Which encoder is likely to give me better results; the encoder used by handbrake or the encoder used by VRD?


----------



## moyekj

lew said:


> I'm going to give your program a try. My intent is to use TTG to transfer tivo HD programs. I want to encode to MP4. Faster transfers back to tivo and smaller file space.
> 
> I looked through the included encoding profiles. I'm looking to either use the handbrake default constant quality setting or a way to set the bit rate at a % (maybe half) of the bitrate in the mpeg original file.
> 
> Is there a profile that does either?
> 
> I paid to upgrade my copy of VRD. Which encoder is likely to give me better results; the encoder used by handbrake or the encoder used by VRD?


 If using the Hanbrake GUI you find something that you like note that Handbrake creates an accompanying .txt file to the video file and the first line indicates the command used for the encode, such as:


Code:


### CLI Query:  -i "C:\home\dvd\Daylight_Sat_Mar_08.mpg" -t 1 -c 1 -o "C:\home\dvd\Daylight_Sat_Mar_08-1.m4v" -f mp4 --strict-anamorphic  -e x264 -q 20 -a 1 -E faac -6 dpl2 -R 48 -B 160 -D 0.0 -x ref=2:bframes=2:subq=6:mixed-refs=0:weightb=0:8x8dct=0:trellis=0 -v 1

So you can then use that as a basis to create a custom kmttg .enc file to go in "encode" folder.

I haven't seen an encoder option that you can directly specify a percentage of the source file bit rate. Of course Handbrake has the constant quality factor that is useful knob to use. ffmpeg has similar options. I don't much like the VRD encoding profiles since currently there is not much control with VRD. Personally I prefer the ffmpeg profiles as with ffmpeg you have full control and is quite a bit faster than handbrake and gives good quality encodes for my uses, but it's best to play around yourself with the various encoders and find one you like.
If your target is tivo playback there are some encoding profiles in kmttg you can use as starting points to find something you like such as:
hb_tivo_hd
hb_tivo_sd
ff_tivo_hd
ff_tivo_sd
(the sd ones are for SD sources, the hd ones for HD sources).
You can start with a copy of one of those profiles and then fine tune them for your needs.


----------



## lew

Thanks--Maybe I'm barking up the wrong tree. I have an issue (maybe I'm wrong) using a single bitrate for all encoding. I'd think a source material that starts with a higher bitrate should be given a higher bitrate after we encode.
KMTTG makes it easier to run overnight but---I'd rather go with a bitrate high enough so single pass encoding produces acceptable results.

I'll try constant quality.

edited to add thanks for the tip regarding the log file. I didn't realize handbrake produced a log which contained the command line that was used to encode.


----------



## lew

You have an option (in the configure screen) to delete tivo file after decrypt. That means the tivo file isn't available if we want kmttg to extract captions. Either change the option to delete tivo file after captions or extract captions from the mpg file.

edited to add--for the benefit of anyone searching. The issue was solved v0p7mbeta


----------



## moyekj

lew said:


> You have an option (in the configure screen) to delete tivo file after decrypt. That means the tivo file isn't available if we want kmttg to extract captions. Either change the option to delete tivo file after captions or extract captions from the mpg file.


 Captions file generation is from .mpg file already (or the cut .mpg file if you enable Ad Cut step).


----------



## marbordom

Hi,

I am not sure if this is the correct forum to ask this question:
I have been using kmttg since the beginning of this year on an Acer R3610 with Win 7 Home and switched finally to v0p7l because I have noticed that since 07/22/2010 my service running kmttg does not make any progress and no new shows were processed.
It looks like that I have narrowed it down to curl
The last messages in the log are from kmttg invoking curl to download from my Tivo. In the past SD contents as well as HD were downloaded fine but all of a sudden the download just sits there.
Which log file or config/ini file can I look for to debug further?
Note: It does not seem that there is a file space problem, bandwidth or anything obvious. Also I believe that the 4GB download has completed but kmttg does not see curl returning from its download.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## moyekj

marbordom, do downloads work in GUI mode? If so, does Loop in GUI work as well? If not have you rebooted your TiVo and tried again? auto.log.0 is where service log messages are recorded. If service is shutting down you should see "NOTE: SHUTTING DOWN" message as last entry in log file.


----------



## wmcbrine

netringer said:


> I can't upgrade a non-Intel Mac to OS X 10.5


Yeah you can. It's 10.6 that you can't upgrade it to.


----------



## marbordom

moyekj said:


> marbordom, do downloads work in GUI mode? If so, does Loop in GUI work as well? If not have you rebooted your TiVo and tried again? auto.log.0 is where service log messages are recorded. If service is shutting down you should see "NOTE: SHUTTING DOWN" message as last entry in log file.


It does not look like downloads work in either single, loop in GUI or in service mode anymore. So I installed the latest curl from their website and I can download manually from the Tivo using curl but not using kmttg.
The log file does not indicate any service being shut down but during my tampering under Windows/cygwin I ran into
permission problems for the cookie-jar files, running the kmttg service as user instead of Admin (which I thought I did already) and some HTTP transient errors of which all are just clouding my judgement of figuring out what to fight first.

Now I am trying to restart the TiVo - seems that it does not respond to the ENTER command ... oh it does. .. rebooting

Okay - your guess is correct: I am getting the SHUTDOWN message now:

2010_08_01_13:05:29 NOTE: OVERWRITING EXISTING FILE: e:\.tivo\ORIG\Burn Notice - Where Theres Smoke (07_29_2010).TiVo
2010_08_01_13:05:29 >> DOWNLOADING e:\.tivo\ORIG\Burn Notice - Where Theres Smoke (07_29_2010).TiVo ...
2010_08_01_13:05:29 C:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\dombrowa\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie5200432106925091396.tmp --url http://192.168.0.20:80/download/Burn Notice.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=1877957 --output "e:\.tivo\ORIG\Burn Notice - Where Theres Smoke (07_29_2010).TiVo" 
2010_08_01_13:46:15 NOTE: SHUTTING DOWN
2010_08_01_13:46:15 NOTE: Removing job: {source=https://192.168.0.20:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=1877957 tivoName=DVR5974 type=decrypt status=queued familyId=1.04}


----------



## moyekj

marbordom, you should focus on getting downloads to work via GUI. If curl works via command line it should work via kmttg as well. Only thing I can think is perhaps you have a firewall or anti-virus program that is impeding things, or perhaps UAC. Shut those down temporarily or give access to java (kmttg) and the kmttg version of curl.


----------



## rrr22777

Running latest version - kmttg_v0p7j.zip - getting the transient error below. Any suggestions?

No windows firewall etc. Entire thing is running inside a VMWare VM.



Code:


>> Getting Now Playing List from DVR E861 ...
C:\kmttg-J\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie8750408822319007925.tmp --url https://192.168.0.41/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\NPL8213694459924743349.tmp 
Updating IP for TiVo: DVR E861
Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from DVR E861
Exit code: 7
Check YOUR MAK & IP settings

curl: (7) couldn't connect to host
Refreshing encoding profiles
Adding detected tivo: DVR E861
>> Getting Now Playing List from DVR E861 ...
C:\kmttg-J\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie5162384712205809651.tmp --url https://192.168.0.42/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\NPL5629227417373348716.tmp 
NPL job completed: 00:00:15
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=DVR E861
>> Getting Now Playing List from DVR E861 ...
C:\kmttg-J\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie5162384712205809651.tmp --url https://192.168.0.42/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=128 --output C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\NPL5629227417373348716.tmp 
NPL job completed: 00:00:32
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=DVR E861
>> Getting Now Playing List from DVR E861 ...
C:\kmttg-J\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie5162384712205809651.tmp --url https://192.168.0.42/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=256 --output C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\NPL5629227417373348716.tmp 
NPL job completed: 00:00:41
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=DVR E861
336 SHOWS, 840 GB USED
336 SHOWS, 840 GB USED
'Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations' 5 SHOWS, 30 GB USED
336 SHOWS, 840 GB USED
'MANswers' 4 SHOWS, 13 GB USED

MANswers - How to tell if she's a hooker or a cop
Recorded Fri 07/30/2010 12:08 AM on 752=SPIKPHD, Duration = 30 mins
How to tell if she's a hooker or a cop; how to get drunk faster. 
>> DOWNLOADING C:\kmttg-J\MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).TiVo ...
C:\kmttg-J\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie4726757077228103807.tmp --url http://192.168.0.42:80/download/MANswers.TiVo?Container=&#37;2FNowPlaying&id=484775&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts --output "C:\kmttg-J\MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).TiVo" 
C:\kmttg-J\MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:07 (0.00 Mbps)
<h2>Server Busy</h2>
Download failed to file: C:\kmttg-J\MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).TiVo
Exit code: 0
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0    31    0    31    0     0    330      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   330
  0    31    0    31    0     0    330      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
  0    51    0    51    0     0    362      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   362
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 1 seconds. 3 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

  0    51    0    51    0     0   1088      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  1088
  0    51    0    51    0     0   1088      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 2 seconds. 2 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

  0    51    0    51    0     0   1088      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  1088
  0    51    0    51    0     0   1088      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 4 seconds. 1 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

  0    51    0    51    0     0    544      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   544
  0    51    0    51    0     0    544      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).TiVo: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING C:\kmttg-J\MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).TiVo ...
C:\kmttg-J\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie7219573335863218346.tmp --url http://192.168.0.42:80/download/MANswers.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=484775&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts --output "C:\kmttg-J\MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).TiVo" 
C:\kmttg-J\MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:07 (0.00 Mbps)
<h2>Server Busy</h2>
Download failed to file: C:\kmttg-J\MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).TiVo
Exit code: 0
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0    31    0    31    0     0    661      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   661
  0    31    0    31    0     0    661      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
  0    51    0    51    0     0    544      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   544
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 1 seconds. 3 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

  0    51    0    51    0     0    652      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   652
  0    51    0    51    0     0    652      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 2 seconds. 2 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

  0    51    0    51    0     0    816      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   816
  0    51    0    51    0     0    816      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 4 seconds. 1 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

  0    51    0    51    0     0    408      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   408
  0    51    0    51    0     0    408      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).TiVo: Download attempt # 3 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING C:\kmttg-J\MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).TiVo ...
C:\kmttg-J\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie8241369502852934530.tmp --url http://192.168.0.42:80/download/MANswers.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=484775&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts --output "C:\kmttg-J\MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).TiVo" 
C:\kmttg-J\MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:07 (0.00 Mbps)
<h2>Server Busy</h2>
Download failed to file: C:\kmttg-J\MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).TiVo
Exit code: 0
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0    31    0    31    0     0    992      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   992
  0    31    0    31    0     0    992      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
  0    51    0    51    0     0    544      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   544
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 1 seconds. 3 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

  0    51    0    51    0     0    816      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   816
  0    51    0    51    0     0    816      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 2 seconds. 2 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

  0    51    0    51    0     0   1088      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  1088
  0    51    0    51    0     0   1088      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 4 seconds. 1 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

  0    51    0    51    0     0    408      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   408
  0    51    0    51    0     0    408      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).TiVo: Download attempt # 4 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING C:\kmttg-J\MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).TiVo ...
C:\kmttg-J\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie6204989920229189111.tmp --url http://192.168.0.42:80/download/MANswers.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=484775&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts --output "C:\kmttg-J\MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).TiVo" 
C:\kmttg-J\MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:07 (0.00 Mbps)
<h2>Server Busy</h2>
Download failed to file: C:\kmttg-J\MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).TiVo
Exit code: 0
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0    31    0    31    0     0    992      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   992
  0    31    0    31    0     0    992      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
  0    51    0    51    0     0    652      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   652
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 1 seconds. 3 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

  0    51    0    51    0     0   1088      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  1088
  0    51    0    51    0     0   1088      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 2 seconds. 2 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

  0    51    0    51    0     0    652      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   652
  0    51    0    51    0     0    652      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 4 seconds. 1 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

  0    51    0    51    0     0    816      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   816
  0    51    0    51    0     0    816      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).TiVo: Download attempt # 5 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING C:\kmttg-J\MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).TiVo ...
C:\kmttg-J\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie4756983471384220609.tmp --url http://192.168.0.42:80/download/MANswers.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=484775&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts --output "C:\kmttg-J\MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).TiVo" 
C:\kmttg-J\MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:07 (0.00 Mbps)
<h2>Server Busy</h2>
Download failed to file: C:\kmttg-J\MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).TiVo
Exit code: 0
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0    31    0    31    0     0    661      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   661
  0    31    0    31    0     0    661      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
  0    51    0    51    0     0    544      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   544
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 1 seconds. 3 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

  0    51    0    51    0     0   1088      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  1088
  0    51    0    51    0     0   1088      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 2 seconds. 2 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

  0    51    0    51    0     0   1088      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  1088
  0    51    0    51    0     0   1088      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 4 seconds. 1 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

  0    51    0    51    0     0    233      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   233
  0    51    0    51    0     0    233      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).TiVo: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!
>> DECRYPTING C:\kmttg-J\MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).TiVo ...
C:\kmttg-J\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "C:\kmttg-J\MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).mpg" "C:\kmttg-J\MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).TiVo" 
tivodecode failed (exit code: 6 ) - check command: C:\kmttg-J\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "C:\kmttg-J\MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).mpg" "C:\kmttg-J\MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).TiVo" 
C:\kmttg-J\MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).TiVo: No such file or directory
mpeg file not given or doesn't exist: C:\kmttg-J\MANswers - How to tell if shes a hooker or a cop (07_30_2010).mpg
336 SHOWS, 840 GB USED
'The Colbert Report' 5 SHOWS, 12 GB USED

The Colbert Report
Recorded Mon 07/26/2010 02:30 PM on 760=CCHDP, Duration = 30 mins
Stephen Colbert and guests discuss current issues. 

The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen
Recorded Thu 07/29/2010 11:30 PM on 760=CCHDP, Duration = 30 mins
Host Andy Cohen. 
>> DOWNLOADING C:\kmttg-J\The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).TiVo ...
C:\kmttg-J\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie6999149015910200868.tmp --url http://192.168.0.42:80/download/The%20Colbert%20Report.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=484770&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts --output "C:\kmttg-J\The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).TiVo" 
C:\kmttg-J\The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:07 (0.00 Mbps)
<h2>Server Busy</h2>
Download failed to file: C:\kmttg-J\The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).TiVo
Exit code: 0
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0    31    0    31    0     0    198      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   198
  0    31    0    31    0     0    198      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
  0    51    0    51    0     0    251      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   251
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 1 seconds. 3 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

  0    51    0    51    0     0   1088      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  1088
  0    51    0    51    0     0   1088      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 2 seconds. 2 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

  0    51    0    51    0     0    816      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   816
  0    51    0    51    0     0    816      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 4 seconds. 1 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

  0    51    0    51    0     0    408      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   408
  0    51    0    51    0     0    408      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).TiVo: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING C:\kmttg-J\The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).TiVo ...
C:\kmttg-J\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie7709059810880055678.tmp --url http://192.168.0.42:80/download/The%20Colbert%20Report.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=484770&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts --output "C:\kmttg-J\The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).TiVo" 
C:\kmttg-J\The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:07 (0.00 Mbps)
<h2>Server Busy</h2>
Download failed to file: C:\kmttg-J\The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).TiVo
Exit code: 0
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0    31    0    31    0     0    496      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   496
  0    31    0    31    0     0    496      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
  0    51    0    51    0     0    466      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   466
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 1 seconds. 3 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

  0    51    0    51    0     0   1088      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  1088
  0    51    0    51    0     0   1088      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 2 seconds. 2 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

  0    51    0    51    0     0   1088      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  1088
  0    51    0    51    0     0   1088      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 4 seconds. 1 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

  0    51    0    51    0     0   1088      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  1088
  0    51    0    51    0     0   1088      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).TiVo: Download attempt # 3 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING C:\kmttg-J\The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).TiVo ...
C:\kmttg-J\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie1030743410780565234.tmp --url http://192.168.0.42:80/download/The%20Colbert%20Report.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=484770&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts --output "C:\kmttg-J\The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).TiVo" 
C:\kmttg-J\The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:07 (0.00 Mbps)
<h2>Server Busy</h2>
Download failed to file: C:\kmttg-J\The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).TiVo
Exit code: 0
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0    31    0    31    0     0    661      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   661
  0    31    0    31    0     0    661      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
  0    51    0    51    0     0    544      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   544
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 1 seconds. 3 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

  0    51    0    51    0     0   1088      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  1088
  0    51    0    51    0     0   1088      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 2 seconds. 2 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

  0    51    0    51    0     0   1088      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  1088
  0    51    0    51    0     0   1088      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 4 seconds. 1 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

  0    51    0    51    0     0   1632      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  1632
  0    51    0    51    0     0   1632      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).TiVo: Download attempt # 4 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING C:\kmttg-J\The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).TiVo ...
C:\kmttg-J\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie6251172209014116500.tmp --url http://192.168.0.42:80/download/The%20Colbert%20Report.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=484770&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts --output "C:\kmttg-J\The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).TiVo" 
C:\kmttg-J\The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:07 (0.00 Mbps)
<h2>Server Busy</h2>
Download failed to file: C:\kmttg-J\The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).TiVo
Exit code: 0
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0    31    0    31    0     0    992      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   992
  0    31    0    31    0     0    992      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
  0    51    0    51    0     0    544      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   544
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 1 seconds. 3 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

  0    51    0    51    0     0   1088      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  1088
  0    51    0    51    0     0   1088      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 2 seconds. 2 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

  0    51    0    51    0     0   1088      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  1088
  0    51    0    51    0     0   1088      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 4 seconds. 1 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

  0    51    0    51    0     0    816      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   816
  0    51    0    51    0     0    816      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).TiVo: Download attempt # 5 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING C:\kmttg-J\The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).TiVo ...
C:\kmttg-J\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie1827509914163603574.tmp --url http://192.168.0.42:80/download/The%20Colbert%20Report.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=484770&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts --output "C:\kmttg-J\The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).TiVo" 
C:\kmttg-J\The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=00:00:07 (0.00 Mbps)
<h2>Server Busy</h2>
Download failed to file: C:\kmttg-J\The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).TiVo
Exit code: 0
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0    31    0    31    0     0    661      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   661
  0    31    0    31    0     0    661      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
  0    51    0    51    0     0    544      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   544
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 1 seconds. 3 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

  0    51    0    51    0     0    652      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   652
  0    51    0    51    0     0    652      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 2 seconds. 2 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

  0    51    0    51    0     0   1088      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  1088
  0    51    0    51    0     0   1088      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 4 seconds. 1 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

  0    51    0    51    0     0    652      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   652
  0    51    0    51    0     0    652      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).TiVo: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!
>> DECRYPTING C:\kmttg-J\The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).TiVo ...
C:\kmttg-J\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "C:\kmttg-J\The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).mpg" "C:\kmttg-J\The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).TiVo" 
tivodecode failed (exit code: 6 ) - check command: C:\kmttg-J\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "C:\kmttg-J\The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).mpg" "C:\kmttg-J\The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).TiVo" 
C:\kmttg-J\The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).TiVo: No such file or directory
mpeg file not given or doesn't exist: C:\kmttg-J\The Colbert Report - Andy Cohen (07_29_2010).mpg


----------



## moyekj

rrr22777 said:


> Running latest version - kmttg_v0p7j.zip - getting the transient error below. Any suggestions?


 You have TS download option enabled. Turn it off - as has been mentioned several times in this thread TS downloads don't work reliably:
File-Configure, Program Options tab, turn off "Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format"


----------



## marbordom

moyekj said:


> marbordom, you should focus on getting downloads to work via GUI. If curl works via command line it should work via kmttg as well. Only thing I can think is perhaps you have a firewall or anti-virus program that is impeding things, or perhaps UAC. Shut those down temporarily or give access to java (kmttg) and the kmttg version of curl.


Thank you for the advice. I added rules in the firewall for the curl version under kmttg and the java binary. UAC is disabled. I will post once I check back on the programs progress.


----------



## marbordom

So I ran kmttg since last night as "Run once in GUI". The result is:
2 Shows were downloaded and processed but the last one got stuck again.

There is no NOTE: Shutdown but other unrelated errors:
2010_08_02_10:36:43 ERROR: PARSE_MPEG12: add_frames(47498) failed, exit
2010_08_02_10:36:43 ERROR: 
2010_08_02_10:36:46 >> Running custom command ...
2010_08_02_10:36:50 c:\cygwin\home\user\bin\postprocess.bat "e:\.tivo\CUT\Leverage - The Boost Job (08_01_2010)_cut.mpg" e:\TIVO 
2010_08_02_10:37:53 NOTE: custom job completed: 00:01:02
2010_08_02_10:37:53 NOTE: exit code: 0
2010_08_02_10:37:53 ---DONE--- job=custom
2010_08_02_11:28:31 NOTE: Auto config settings saved
2010_08_02_11:30:22 NOTE: Removing job: {source=https://192.168.0.20:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=1877957 tivoName=DVR5974 type=decrypt status=queued familyId=3.04}
2010_08_02_11:30:22 NOTE: Removing job: {source=https://192.168.0.20:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=1877957 tivoName=DVR5974 type=comcut status=queued familyId=3.1}
2010_08_02_11:30:22 NOTE: Killing 'download' job: C:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie751828343547506502.tmp --url http://192.168.0.20:80/download/Burn Notice.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=1877957 --output "e:\.tivo\ORIG\Burn Notice - Where Theres Smoke (07_29_2010).TiVo" 
2010_08_02_11:30:22 ERROR: mpeg file not found: e:\.tivo\MPG\Burn Notice - Where Theres Smoke (07_29_2010).mpg
2010_08_02_11:30:23 >> CREATING e:\.tivo\CUT\Bewitched - Santa Comes to Visit and Stays and Stays (07_29_2010)_cut.mpg.txt ...
2010_08_02_11:30:23 C:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie5702979565910547588.tmp --url https://192.168.0.20:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=1845398 --output C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Temp\meta1363277213042505942.tmp 
2010_08_02_11:30:23 >> Running custom command ...
2010_08_02_11:30:23 c:\cygwin\home\user\bin\postprocess.bat "e:\.tivo\CUT\Burn Notice - Where Theres Smoke (07_29_2010)_cut.mpg" e:\TIVO 
2010_08_02_11:30:25 NOTE: metadata job completed: 00:00:02
2010_08_02_11:30:25 ---DONE--- job=metadata output=e:\.tivo\CUT\Bewitched - Santa Comes to Visit and Stays and Stays (07_29_2010)_cut.mpg.txt
2010_08_02_11:30:26 >> DOWNLOADING e:\.tivo\ORIG\Bewitched - Santa Comes to Visit and Stays and Stays (07_29_2010).TiVo ...
2010_08_02_11:30:26 C:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie2672569525425738517.tmp --url http://192.168.0.20:80/download/Bewitched.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=1845398 --output "e:\.tivo\ORIG\Bewitched - Santa Comes to Visit and Stays and Stays (07_29_2010).TiVo" 
2010_08_02_11:30:39 NOTE: custom job completed: 00:00:15
2010_08_02_11:30:39 NOTE: exit code: 0
2010_08_02_11:30:39 ---DONE--- job=custom

The last show: starting in log as '2010_08_02_11:30:26 >> DOWNLOADING' was now stuck with no increasing file size ~585 out of 750 MB
I noticed that after this happened two curl processes show up in task manager even if kmttg is closed.

After that I captured the curl command:
and ran it in a command shell. It also gets stuck at 585 MB. Interesting is that the downloaded size stays at 585MB and the download rate drops almost linear while the process is stuck.
So I have Windows Firewall turned off now and retry. The next step is to kill all curl processes prior.


----------



## Tiresius

Kevin(&all),

First off, great program. I remember years ago you were building some excellent tools for the Motorola 64xx DVR's before you joined the Tivo ranks(I think you had some replaytv boxes too).

I'm testing kmttg to move HD shows from my Series 3 Tivo to my iPad to watch while travelling. My test cases have been with 1080i recordings of the CBS series "Flashpoint".

Everything has gone great and they look great, except for an audio sync issue when using ffmpeg. The audio lags behind the video by almost 2 seconds. It happens from the beginning of the video and stays the same throughout(it does not get progressively worse). The issue occurs and seems the same with both episodes that I have tested. The issue can be observed by watching the file in iTunes or Quicktime(i.e. you don't need an iPad to see it) I'm aware that video redo can be used to fix some sync issues, but I'm not sure this is the type it fixes.

I'm using the ff_ipad profile, but modified it to higher resolution as I'm more concerned about res than file size since I'll watch once and delete.
I did find an "-async 1" switch that I tried, but it made no difference.

Here's the current command line in my .enc file:
FFMPEG -async 1 -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -vcodec libx264 -level 31 -subq 6 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -g 300 -s 1280xHEIGHT -r 29.97 -b 2500k -maxrate 4000k -acodec aac -ac 2 -ab 160k -ar 48000 -f mp4 OUTPUT

I don't know what most of the switches are, but the only thing I modified is adding the "-async 1" and changed "-s 1280xHEIGHT) to get 1280x720 resolution.

FYI, the Tivo file and MPG file do not have the audio sync issue.
I also tried handbrake(from the HB gui) and did not have the sync issue.
Also, after avoiding it for years -I actually bought Tivo Desktop Plus to test this. The audio sync issue does not occur, but the video looks like s^#t since the resolution they use for ipad is 640x360(WTF!), and you have no control to change it. Wish I could get that money back...

I would just use HB, but it is ridiculously SLOW, took 3 1/2 hours to do the same episode that ffmpeg did in about an hour.
In HB I used an the AppleTV profile at 960x544, with the AAC audio codec mixed down to Dolbly Pro Logic II.

Any thoughts?


----------



## moyekj

Tiresius, yeah the good 'ole ReplayTV days were great...
VideoRedo QS Fix does fix glitches in the original mpg files such that when they are re-encoded the A/V sync issues go away, so that's the most reliable way to go.

The ffmpeg -async parameter can work. Note that -async 1 is a special case which only tries to fix sync issue at the very start of the stream.
This from the ffmpeg docs:


ffmpeg docs said:


> `-async samples_per_second'
> Audio sync method. "Stretches/squeezes" the audio stream to match the timestamps, the parameter is the maximum samples per second by which the audio is changed. -async 1 is a special case where only the start of the audio stream is corrected without any later correction.


So you can try with a much bigger async number such as -async 4800. Note that if sync is too far off that the audio stream correction may distort audio too much though and I saw in the past that using -async parameter can actually crash ffmpeg at times if timestamps are corrupted which is why I don't use it in default profiles. Can't hurt to try it though...

P.S. There is some limited control over TD+ profiles you can achieve by editing xml files - search this forum for xml perhaps to find them. However there is little you can do and typically I don't think you can go higher resolution than the intended target device supports, which is probably TiVo protecting itself from content providers in case someone tries to use TD+ to generate high quality encryption free encodings to distribute over internet.


----------



## AudioNutz

Have you tried -async 50 ?


----------



## Tiresius

AudioNutz said:


> Have you tried -async 50 ?


Based on your's and Kevin's suggestion, I'll try -async 50 or 4800.

FYI, I did try the default hb_appletv profile from kmttg. Worked, no audio sync issues, but it took HandBrake 4 1/2 hours vs. about an hour with ffmpeg.

Kevin, on the TD+, I'll fish around for the xml info and see what I come up with. Since the native display of the device is 1024x768 and Apple's recommendations for video are 1280x720 or 960x544, I just can't see a legitimate reason for Tivo do use such a low-res, other than maybe filesize.

My encodes with mtttg have been running about 1-1.2Gb for the 1-hour program.

I'll let you know if I have any luck with ffmpeg.

Cheers,
Ray


----------



## ferror

marbordom said:


> So I ran kmttg since last night as "Run once in GUI". The result is:
> 2 Shows were downloaded and processed but the last one got stuck again.


Just wanted to weigh in that I also recently started having the problem with downloads getting stuck for no reason. I have been running kmttg for several months without this particular problem, but something just recently changed. Maybe it is a Windows update, but not sure. The last time this worked was using the same version of kmttg (v0p7l) and curl (7.20.0) under Windows 7 x64. Downloads will progress to some random point in the file and then the flow of data simply stops, but curl is still running indefinitely. Cancelling the stuck download will get the next file downloading for awhile, but I have to add that file back to the bottom of the list. I can't quantify this (just a hunch), but it seems like it happens a little more frequently when the machine in under heavy load.

This makes the whole experience very tedious now.


----------



## marbordom

ferror said:


> Just wanted to weigh in that I also recently started having the problem with downloads getting stuck for no reason. I have been running kmttg for several months without this particular problem, but something just recently changed. Maybe it is a Windows update, but not sure. The last time this worked was using the same version of kmttg (v0p7l) and curl (7.20.0) under Windows 7 x64. Downloads will progress to some random point in the file and then the flow of data simply stops, but curl is still running indefinitely. Cancelling the stuck download will get the next file downloading for awhile, but I have to add that file back to the bottom of the list. I can't quantify this (just a hunch), but it seems like it happens a little more frequently when the machine in under heavy load.
> 
> This makes the whole experience very tedious now.


Thanks ferror. Knowing that I am not the only person having that problem let me think I am not crazy. Your description is exactly the same I experience. I have finally noticed finally that firewall, User Access Contol and other nonsense are not the problem. Curl will get stuck on mu Win7 system either in service, GUI mode or even when I issue the command in a command shell. That said: I can download the same show showing the stuck download via curl from a MacBook in a shell. Also running iTivo runs smooth.
That said all indicators point to a Windows problem and not a Tivo, kmttg or curl problem themselves. As suggested I also bet my pennies on a Windows update .. but which one ..


----------



## AgtScully

marbordom said:


> Thanks ferror. Knowing that I am not the only person having that problem let me think I am not crazy. Your description is exactly the same I experience. I have finally noticed finally that firewall, User Access Contol and other nonsense are not the problem. Curl will get stuck on mu Win7 system either in service, GUI mode or even when I issue the command in a command shell. That said: I can download the same show showing the stuck download via curl from a MacBook in a shell. Also running iTivo runs smooth.
> That said all indicators point to a Windows problem and not a Tivo, kmttg or curl problem themselves. As suggested I also bet my pennies on a Windows update .. but which one ..


Marbordom, maybe youre on to something with the Windows 7 update theory. I'm having a similar problem where the RUN IN GUI works fine but kmttg in service mode will shut down on its own . The debug log has me and moyekj scratching our heads.


----------



## Network_Guy

I am running VideoReDo on WHS.

When I run the VideoReDo from a console, QuickStream Fix runs fine. When I manually start kmttg and have it run VideoReDo QSFIX, it also runs fine. 

The problem happens when kmttg runs automatically as a service. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks,


----------



## ThAbtO

ferror said:


> Just wanted to weigh in that I also recently started having the problem with downloads getting stuck for no reason. I have been running kmttg for several months without this particular problem, but something just recently changed. Maybe it is a Windows update, but not sure. The last time this worked was using the same version of kmttg (v0p7l) and curl (7.20.0) under Windows 7 x64. Downloads will progress to some random point in the file and then the flow of data simply stops, but curl is still running indefinitely. Cancelling the stuck download will get the next file downloading for awhile, but I have to add that file back to the bottom of the list. I can't quantify this (just a hunch), but it seems like it happens a little more frequently when the machine in under heavy load.
> 
> This makes the whole experience very tedious now.


I have seen this issue under v0p7l under Win XP. I haven't seen it under v0p7j.


----------



## moyekj

Network_Guy said:


> I am running VideoReDo on WHS.
> 
> When I run the VideoReDo from a console, QuickStream Fix runs fine. When I manually start kmttg and have it run VideoReDo QSFIX, it also runs fine.
> 
> The problem happens when kmttg runs automatically as a service.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks,


 Make sure service is setup to use same account you run the GUI in. See section on windows service in:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/auto_transfers


----------



## AudioNutz

Tiresius said:


> ...but it took HandBrake 4 1/2 hours vs. about an hour with ffmpeg...


Is this on Windows or Mac?


----------



## Tiresius

AudioNutz said:


> Is this on Windows or Mac?


Windows XP, Athlon 64 4200+ dual-core. Yeah, I know pretty old, but it's the difference between ffmpeg and HB that's shocking.

In repeated recodes, it's actually 90 minutes for ffmpeg vs. the hour I said before. But it is 4 1/2 hours for HB.

FYI, running videoredo stream fix before encoding with ffmpeg did make the sync issue go away. Before running videoredo, I did test -async 100 and 4800 with ffmpeg, no help.
Odd that the issue didn't occur when using HB, Tivo Desktop +, or Pavtube Converter and did not occur when playing the two original .mpg files that I was testing with.

For the price of VideoRedo, I could buy Roxio 2010, which would take advantage of the 32 CUDA cores in my Nvidia Graphics card, potentially speeding up my conversion over what my 5 year old CPU can do. I wish they had a trial version that I can test it with.


----------



## AudioNutz

Well... If it were a Mac, I would have told you about a bug that I found in handbrake, where speed takes a 4x hit.

I'm having trouble recalling the exact reason, but it seems that if you give it a set of resolutions, it was doing something funny with the aspect ratio. This happened at 1x the speed of ffmpeg. But... If you coerced the aspect ratio back to be correct, the encoding process needed to scale each frame of the video as it processed, and this took 4x the amount of time.

Open source developers are typically very difficult to convince that their stuff has a bug... so I gave up, and I'm still using ffmpeg. It's certainly not perfect, but it's what i got...

Maybe the same 'bug' exists on the Windows side! Try taking out the aspect ratio and resolution settings, and encode a show again. If it speeds back up... Bingo, same bug.

....er.... Ummm... "Un-Documented Feature"


----------



## moyekj

Tiresius said:


> FYI, running videoredo stream fix before encoding with ffmpeg did make the sync issue go away. Before running videoredo, I did test -async 100 and 4800 with ffmpeg, no help.
> Odd that the issue didn't occur when using HB, Tivo Desktop +, or Pavtube Converter and did not occur when playing the two original .mpg files that I was testing with.


 Yes, VRD fixes broken timestamps in the original mpeg files. ffmpeg is not good at dealing with broken timestamps. For HB if you double-click on the job in kmttg while it's running you will actually see some information spit out about timestamp correction that HB is doing, and it does so by modifying the audio stream. That is supposed to be what ffmpeg -async does as well but obviously that is broken in ffmpeg...

In any case, VRD is useful to have to precisely edit out commercials and note that you only really need the $50 VideoRedo Plus for QSFix, you don't need the $100 TVSuite version, so well worth it IMO.

P.S. At some point I need to get around modifying HB encodes to actually show % progress in kmttg - a relatively simple thing to do I never got around to (mostly because I never use HB).


----------



## ferror

ThAbtO said:


> I have seen this issue under v0p7l under Win XP. I haven't seen it under v0p7j.


That is interesting that it also shows up in XP. I guess it isn't just Windows 7, but I do still believe it may have been a Windows update that started this. I have had no luck solving the issue, but it does appears to be a curl problem. I can also replicate the same behavior (stalled transfers) when running curl with the same parameters (copy/pasted from the kmttg log) directly at the command line outside of kmttg. I noticed there was a newer version of curl so I tried that, but it has no effect on the issue.

I have found one crude workaround that seems to help a small amount. If I add the parameters: "-y 60 -Y 100" to the curl command line, then curl will at least detect that the transfer has stalled and restart the download. Unfortunately, resuming a download (-C) does not seem to work with the TiVo. I guess the http service on the TiVo doesn't support resume. That said, this does at least seem to be able to kick the transfer and allow it to use the set retry count to get the whole file. It isn't 100%, but helps considerably. It can result in total download times of 3 or 4 times normal, however, because it gets on average 50% into the file and then stalls out. At this point, anything is better than literally having to babysit kmttg 24 hours a day to keep curl going.

To get kmttg using the above command line parameters, I did have to modify my local copy of kmttg by adding the following lines to src/com/tivo/kmttg/task/download.java beginning at line 99:

command.add("-y");
command.add("60");
command.add("-Y");
command.add("100");

Maybe it is time to take this issue over to the curl bug tracker and find out what they think.


----------



## Network_Guy

moyekj said:


> Make sure service is setup to use same account you run the GUI in. See section on windows service in:


I change the properties so that kmttg would use the Administrator account on WHS and VideoReDo ran perfectly.

Thanks,


----------



## moyekj

ferror said:


> That is interesting that it also shows up in XP. I guess it isn't just Windows 7, but I do still believe it may have been a Windows update that started this. I have had no luck solving the issue, but it does appears to be a curl problem. I can also replicate the same behavior (stalled transfers) when running curl with the same parameters (copy/pasted from the kmttg log) directly at the command line outside of kmttg. I noticed there was a newer version of curl so I tried that, but it has no effect on the issue.
> 
> I have found one crude workaround that seems to help a small amount. If I add the parameters: "-y 60 -Y 100" to the curl command line, then curl will at least detect that the transfer has stalled and restart the download. Unfortunately, resuming a download (-C) does not seem to work with the TiVo. I guess the http service on the TiVo doesn't support resume. That said, this does at least seem to be able to kick the transfer and allow it to use the set retry count to get the whole file. It isn't 100%, but helps considerably. It can result in total download times of 3 or 4 times normal, however, because it gets on average 50% into the file and then stalls out. At this point, anything is better than literally having to babysit kmttg 24 hours a day to keep curl going.
> 
> To get kmttg using the above command line parameters, I did have to modify my local copy of kmttg by adding the following lines to src/com/tivo/kmttg/task/download.java beginning at line 99:
> 
> command.add("-y");
> command.add("60");
> command.add("-Y");
> command.add("100");
> 
> Maybe it is time to take this issue over to the curl bug tracker and find out what they think.


That is odd. curl has been very reliable for me for downloads over the years (with and without using kmttg). It may be interesting experiment for a show that has this problem to try it directly via a web browser to see if there are any issues that way. If that proves more reliable then perhaps a module to bypass using curl for downloads in kmttg could be useful.


----------



## marbordom

moyekj said:


> That is odd. curl has been very reliable for me for downloads over the years (with and without using kmttg). It may be interesting experiment for a show that has this problem to try it directly via a web browser to see if there are any issues that way. If that proves more reliable then perhaps a module to bypass using curl for downloads in kmttg could be useful.


As I have experienced this I do not think that it is a curl issue per se.
Only running curl under my Win7 shows the problem. Curl 7.19.7 e.g under Mac OS downloads the entire show w/o stalling. Of course it could be a Windows plus curl issue instead of either or. Just for the fun of it I have installed kmttg v0p7j. See if that makes any difference (according to my own statements it should not) but hell It's Windows - everything is possible !

I found an 1.5 year old thread on curl which is pretty much what could be happening her:
http://curl.haxx.se/mail/tracker-2009-02/0022.html


----------



## moyekj

For those with windows having curl hanging issues perhaps try the latest 7.21.0 version which you can download from here to see if behavior is any better:
http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/curl-7.21.0_win32.zip
Rename the current "curl" folder in kmttg installation to something else and then install this one as the new "curl" folder.


----------



## ferror

marbordom said:


> As I have experienced this I do not think that it is a curl issue per se.
> Only running curl under my Win7 shows the problem. Curl 7.19.7 e.g under Mac OS downloads the entire show w/o stalling. Of course it could be a Windows plus curl issue instead of either or. Just for the fun of it I have installed kmttg v0p7j. See if that makes any difference (according to my own statements it should not) but hell It's Windows - everything is possible !
> 
> I found an 1.5 year old thread on curl which is pretty much what could be happening her:
> http://curl.haxx.se/mail/tracker-2009-02/0022.html


I was imprecise when I said it was a "curl problem," which I realize may have sounded unfair to the curl developers. Considering the fact that curl works as expected on other platforms, and it worked on my own system just a couple weeks ago and nothing else I know of has changed, it is far more likely that Microsoft broke something that affects curl in a recent patch. I have been working on problems like these for enough years to instinctively hop over that step, however, when it is an issue like this one. In a situation where it is a Microsoft mistake that breaks something Microsoft cares little about (curl), the burden to solve the problem will probably fall to the curl developers, unfortunately. Microsoft will not admit it is a bug and will call it a feature if the only impact is on things like curl. So, it is a "curl problem" in that the curl developers are the ones who will most likely end up solving it. 

I have been running 7.21.0 on my system for a day now, and it is still exhibiting the same behavior. Maybe I'll look into doing a kmttg modification to have it download the files via a browser rather than curl and see what happens then, as moyekj suggested. That might make for some solid proof in a "bug" report and also serve as a better short term workaround.


----------



## lew

Not working. Last error Atomic Parsley failed exit code -1073741819 check command. The resulting mp4 files have issues. I can stream with streambaby. Push with streambaby and the tivo doesn't know the file has finished transferring. Eventually it stops and the transferred video vanishes. Use pytivo and it complains about the MOOV atom.

My intent is to encode mp4 files that will be streamed or pushed back to my tivo. I'm not even sure what Atomic Parsley is suppose to do. I thought it puts the metadata in the mp4 file for ipds. I thought pytivo still needed the .txt for metadata.


----------



## sirfergy

Is it possible when using VRD to convert a .tivo to a .wtv to also get all the show properties populated in the .wtv file?


----------



## ThAbtO

I reverted back to v0p7j and so far so good.


----------



## wmcbrine

lew said:


> I thought pytivo still needed the .txt for metadata.


Recentish versions of pyTivo can read metadata directly from some types of video files.


----------



## marbordom

ferror said:


> I was imprecise when I said it was a "curl problem," which I realize may have sounded unfair to the curl developers. Considering the fact that curl works as expected on other platforms, and it worked on my own system just a couple weeks ago and nothing else I know of has changed, it is far more likely that Microsoft broke something that affects curl in a recent patch. I have been working on problems like these for enough years to instinctively hop over that step, however, when it is an issue like this one. In a situation where it is a Microsoft mistake that breaks something Microsoft cares little about (curl), the burden to solve the problem will probably fall to the curl developers, unfortunately. Microsoft will not admit it is a bug and will call it a feature if the only impact is on things like curl. So, it is a "curl problem" in that the curl developers are the ones who will most likely end up solving it.
> 
> I have been running 7.21.0 on my system for a day now, and it is still exhibiting the same behavior. Maybe I'll look into doing a kmttg modification to have it download the files via a browser rather than curl and see what happens then, as moyekj suggested. That might make for some solid proof in a "bug" report and also serve as a better short term workaround.


This is better than I could have written it. I totally agree. Windows systems are way to alive - they change every day even w/o updates. Things just grow or get corrupted- well. Just to let some users know:
1) I tried a system restore to a date prior of me seeing the curl problems
-> I had to fix installing kmttg as a service, re updated java, re-installed kmttg itself but nothing made curl work again
2) last week I did the latest curl upgrade but used the 64 bit version 
-> no luck with that either
3) I used another Windows XP Pro desktop, installed kmttg latest version and in less than 24 hours it just downloaded about 30 shows, decoded and cut out commercials => So I'd say it is a Win7 problem even if MS does not agree although builds are depend. on cross/compilers and libs which might differ
Finally these timeouts issues reported with curl and Windows (not a curl problem itself) still make sense to me. If I'd be sure that the Acer Revo 3100 would just work fine (HDMI audio output etc.) under Linux I would go for that - but then comcut needs to run under some emu like wine ?? - Hmm, lots of work. Maybe I should at first upgrade the HDD im the Tivo ...

Anyway: If you find a fix I would like to know how I can hop onto that train. I have never compiled the kmttg sources nor modfied them but if that proves to be the "rord of the ling" be it and I will try.

Great forum by the way !


----------



## marbordom

moyekj said:


> For those with windows having curl hanging issues perhaps try the latest 7.21.0 version which you can download from here to see if behavior is any better:
> http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/curl-7.21.0_win32.zip
> Rename the current "curl" folder in kmttg installation to something else and then install this one as the new "curl" folder.


Hi, yes that was one of my first ideas: Upgrade curl !
I used the 64 bit version first and now the link you posted here.
Unfort. both did not work on my Win 7. The very first download got stuck after 5 min. I bet a king of TCPIP analysis could find the problem.

Seems that my MS system is made for sadists .. self torture built in.


----------



## moyekj

marbordom said:


> Hi, yes that was one of my first ideas: Upgrade curl !
> I used the 64 bit version first and now the link you posted here.
> Unfort. both did not work on my Win 7. The very first download got stuck after 5 min. I bet a king of TCPIP analysis could find the problem.
> 
> Seems that my MS system is made for sadists .. self torture built in.


 I do have a Win 7 machine to test on, though it's not one I normally use. How prevalent is this issue though? Will I have to download 20-30 different shows to get the issue? Haven't seen the issue yet on that machine.

ThAbtO, the fact that users can reproduce issue outside kmttg using curl seems to take kmttg out of equation, so switching versions is not likely a cure especially since it's same version of curl in both j & l versions anyway...

EDIT: I've now downloaded over 20 different programs from 2 different S3s using Win7 Toshiba laptop, with downloads concurrent and haven't yet run into this hang issue, so looks like I won't be able to reproduce this myself...


----------



## marbordom

moyekj said:


> I do have a Win 7 machine to test on, though it's not one I normally use. How prevalent is this issue though? Will I have to download 20-30 different shows to get the issue? Haven't seen the issue yet on that machine.
> 
> ThAbtO, the fact that users can reproduce issue outside kmttg using curl seems to take kmttg out of equation, so switching versions is not likely a cure especially since it's same version of curl in both j & l versions anyway...
> 
> EDIT: I've now downloaded over 20 different programs from 2 different S3s using Win7 Toshiba laptop, with downloads concurrent and haven't yet run into this hang issue, so looks like I won't be able to reproduce this myself...


I believe I have to figure out a way how to produce a debug output from the curl executable via -v (verbose) and / or a TCP dump or whatever sniffer can be attached under Win 7. kmttg is at no fault here.


----------



## wireman121

Got a TiVo Premiere and set kmttg up to use it instead of my Tivo HD.... Also set it up to download in TS format instead of PS. It downloaded fine, but tivodecode is throwing an error now. see below:



> >> DECRYPTING C:\Users\Admin\Desktop\kmttg\temp\Warehouse 13 - 13.1_Fri_Aug_06.TiVo ...
> "C:\Users\Admin\Desktop\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --out "C:\Users\Admin\Desktop\kmttg\temp\Warehouse 13 - 13.1_Fri_Aug_06.mpg" "C:\Users\Admin\Desktop\kmttg\temp\Warehouse 13 - 13.1_Fri_Aug_06.TiVo"
> tivodecode failed (exit code: 10 ) - check command: "C:\Users\Admin\Desktop\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --out "C:\Users\Admin\Desktop\kmttg\temp\Warehouse 13 - 13.1_Fri_Aug_06.mpg" "C:\Users\Admin\Desktop\kmttg\temp\Warehouse 13 - 13.1_Fri_Aug_06.TiVo"
> TiVo Private Data : Unmatched Stream ID: No error
> ts_handle_tivo_private_data failed: No error
> processing frame: No error
> Encryption by QUALCOMM


----------



## wireman121

Little side note, PS format seems to be downloading at 20Mps while TS format last night maxed out at 11Mps... shouldnt it be the other way around?


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> Little side note, PS format seems to be downloading at 20Mps while TS format last night maxed out at 11Mps... shouldnt it be the other way around?


 TS downloads should be higher than 20Mbps. In any case there are plenty of posts about Premiere TS downloads and/or decryption having issues, so should not be used.


----------



## wireman121

I was afraid to hear that. Is there a discussion somewhere that is working on getting the TS downloads working properly with kmttg, tivodecode, etc? I'd be interested in participating in getting it to be more stable


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> I was afraid to hear that. Is there a discussion somewhere that is working on getting the TS downloads working properly with kmttg, tivodecode, etc? I'd be interested in participating in getting it to be more stable


 The TS download problems are purely a Premiere issue, not curl, kmttg or whatever else you use to download in that format. For tivodecode issues with TS streams the latest source code including TS support is available from kmttg downloads section:
http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/tivodecode-0.3pre4.tar.gz
It is based on some anonymous poster who posted patches at the sourceforge site (and mentioned there was still a bug present):
http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?atid=906362&group_id=183716&func=browse

i.e. source code is available if someone wants to take a crack at fixing tivodecode. But that still doesn't help if TS downloads from Premiere units are not reliable - only TiVo can fix that and they have much bigger fish to fry when it comes to the Premiere...


----------



## wireman121

Yea, I made sure I have everything updated to the newest version. I'm not sure why its downloading so slow. I restarted a TS download to see if there would be a difference. It started coming at about 50Mbps for maybe 5 seconds, and has since dropped to an average of 10Mbps. I'm not sure what is causing that - I know the network is fine, and if I initiate a PS download it comes a little faster.

Besides that, I'm going to see if redownloading the TS file works with tivodecode this time, otherwise I'll just be leaving TS off for now until things get fixed...

I have to agree. I'm not that excited about the Tivo Premiere. I thought, if nothing else, it would be faster to navigate through the menus and whatnot, but it definately is slower than my Tivo HD. And theres no menu option to initiate a restart?

Its currently at 14.4 version, and I cant figure out how to get it to update to 14.5, not that I actually expect that to fix any of my problems, but tivo.com says 14.5 is newest...


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> I have to agree. I'm not that excited about the Tivo Premiere. I thought, if nothing else, it would be faster to navigate through the menus and whatnot, but it definately is slower than my Tivo HD. And theres no menu option to initiate a restart?


 I know it's off topic, but: If I had a Premiere I would just stick to SD menus. From all accounts that is stable and much faster than THD/S3 units. Also PS downloads are much faster than THD/S3 units as well so I would be content with that as well.


----------



## ferror

@moyekj: I agree on the Premiere HDUI. I wish they would just offer an option to widen the existing SD menus and use a smaller font. It would still run very fast on the new hardware, but skip all that Flash mess until some other time (or not.) They should even back-port that to the S3/THD as well. Seeing as they call that an HD unit, it seems like it should have menus that optionally support that format optimally.

@marbordom and others experiencing the stalled downloads in curl on Windows:

It appears I have found a solution to this issue on my system. I installed the Cygwin version of curl and set kmttg to use that instead of the version that is packaged with it. If you are not familiar, Cygwin is a *NIX-style command shell and tools emulator for Windows. They have ported most of the library code that the *NIX tools require and can compile them to run in Windows, and they actually have done a very good job with most of them. Cygwin is a bit unconventional to most Windows users, so most packages including curl have native Windows distributions that run as standalone apps. I think the advantage in this case is that curl for Cygwin is compiled in a unique way and runs through a different set of APIs compared to the native Windows curl distribution. This looks like it is a fluke that just happens to work in our favor here. Whatever is happening does not seem to effect the Cygwin version. The curl developers will still need to find the root cause of the problem, but this buys us some time by giving us a relatively easy way around the issue for now. 

To do it, just run the Cygwin setup program and then be sure to enable the curl package to be installed. Then change the kmttg curl path to point at c:\Cygwin\bin\curl.exe, or wherever it is installed. The Cygwin curl will run fine even if you are not in the Cygwin shell. Now your log entries should show curl running from that new path and with any luck you will also find that your downloads are working right again.


----------



## moyekj

Interesting find ferror. NOTE: You don't need a whole cygwin installation to get it to work. I pulled out curl.exe and all the necessary accompanying cygwin .dll files and made a self-contained package that runs without having cygwin installed. Those having this issue can try out this version of curl:
http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/cygwin_curl.zip
(Rename the kmttg "curl" folder and replace with the one in the above zip file).


----------



## ferror

Thanks. Yeah, sorry installing Cygwin is a bit extreme, was just a quick way to get the desired result. I was just thinking about looking at what files would be needed to just run curl and then saw your post. Putting this version of curl into the kmttg dist would actually solve the problem completely, at least for the time being. Then the curl developers fixing it in their windows version would just be an interesting bit of news for building the next bundle.

EDIT: I have one thing to add regarding the cygwin curl. If you happen to already have cygwin installed on your machine for any other reason, you should use the cygwin setup program to install/update curl and not use a separate version of curl. The reason is that the .dll files will probably get out of sync.


----------



## marbordom

ferror said:


> @moyekj: I agree on the Premiere HDUI. I wish they would just offer an option to widen the existing SD menus and use a smaller font. It would still run very fast on the new hardware, but skip all that Flash mess until some other time (or not.) They should even back-port that to the S3/THD as well. Seeing as they call that an HD unit, it seems like it should have menus that optionally support that format optimally.
> 
> @marbordom and others experiencing the stalled downloads in curl on Windows:
> 
> It appears I have found a solution to this issue on my system. I installed the Cygwin version of curl and set kmttg to use that instead of the version that is packaged with it. If you are not familiar, Cygwin is a *NIX-style command shell and tools emulator for Windows. They have ported most of the library code that the *NIX tools require and can compile them to run in Windows, and they actually have done a very good job with most of them. Cygwin is a bit unconventional to most Windows users, so most packages including curl have native Windows distributions that run as standalone apps. I think the advantage in this case is that curl for Cygwin is compiled in a unique way and runs through a different set of APIs compared to the native Windows curl distribution. This looks like it is a fluke that just happens to work in our favor here. Whatever is happening does not seem to effect the Cygwin version. The curl developers will still need to find the root cause of the problem, but this buys us some time by giving us a relatively easy way around the issue for now.
> 
> To do it, just run the Cygwin setup program and then be sure to enable the curl package to be installed. Then change the kmttg curl path to point at c:\Cygwin\bin\curl.exe, or wherever it is installed. The Cygwin curl will run fine even if you are not in the Cygwin shell. Now your log entries should show curl running from that new path and with any luck you will also find that your downloads are working right again.


That find is awesome. Yesterday I ran kmttg under Ubuntu and even there I found the curl problem - I had to restart the Tivo since resetting the web server did not solve that no connection could be made to the tivo's IP. Now I have to fix my Win 7 before I can trye your solution .. after shrinking the Win7 partition I can not boot into this or the recover partition ...


----------



## marbordom

moyekj said:


> Interesting find ferror. NOTE: You don't need a whole cygwin installation to get it to work. I pulled out curl.exe and all the necessary accompanying cygwin .dll files and made a self-contained package that runs without having cygwin installed. Those having this issue can try out this version of curl:
> http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/cygwin_curl.zip
> (Rename the kmttg "curl" folder and replace with the one in the above zip file).


Hi, when I use the unzipped dir under kmttg the curl.exe can not find cygz.dll. Since I do not know which version this it copying one would just be another trial and error. Other than that I do have cygwin installed and the version installed on my Win7 is not running either (gets stalled)
[[email protected]]$ /bin/curl --version
curl 7.20.1 (i686-pc-cygwin) libcurl/7.20.1 OpenSSL/0.9.8o zlib/1.2.5 libidn/1.1
8 libssh2/1.2.5
Protocols: dict file ftp ftps http https imap imaps pop3 pop3s rtsp scp sftp smt
p smtps telnet tftp
Features: IDN IPv6 Largefile NTLM SSL libz


----------



## ferror

Hmm, sounds like maybe the zip needs another file, but if you are running cygwin now anyway, that should do the trick. You are running the exact same version I am running here. Mine actually did stall again once during the afternoon today, but I've seen that happen before for other reasons. Before I switched to the cygwin curl last night, the stalls were happening on almost every file at least once or twice. It was a very acute issue, not just an annoyance. The -y 60 -Y 100 parameters did help to make it eventually get the files downloaded. When I was testing the cygwin curl, I took those parameters out to see how it handles it without them. When it stalled this afternoon, I decided to go ahead and put them back as an additional measure against the issue. Looks like the stalls can still happen, but in my case the cygwin curl reduced those stalls to such a low amount that it took a day of continuous running before I saw it happen again. Sorry you aren't having as much luck with yours. I am not sure what the variables are in this equation, but I think we are close.


----------



## moyekj

marbordom said:


> Hi, when I use the unzipped dir under kmttg the curl.exe can not find cygz.dll. Since I do not know which version this it copying one would just be another trial and error. Other than that I do have cygwin installed and the version installed on my Win7 is not running either (gets stalled)
> [[email protected]]$ /bin/curl --version
> curl 7.20.1 (i686-pc-cygwin) libcurl/7.20.1 OpenSSL/0.9.8o zlib/1.2.5 libidn/1.1
> 8 libssh2/1.2.5
> Protocols: dict file ftp ftps http https imap imaps pop3 pop3s rtsp scp sftp smt
> p smtps telnet tftp
> Features: IDN IPv6 Largefile NTLM SSL libz


Yeah I guess I missed that dll. I've updated the download to include it and verified that it runs on my Win 7 machine without cygwin installed:
http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/curl_cygwin.zip

BTW, I've now downloaded over 40 different shows from my S3s to a Win 7 laptop and have not had a single freeze or incomplete download, so I cannot reproduce this issue at all.
Are these curl freezes when downloading from Premiere units only?


----------



## ferror

For me it happens on either of my TiVo HDs and on my Premiere (which I thought I was getting to replace one the the THDs, but never wound up selling it). It seems to happen more often on the Premiere, than the THDs, but I think this is just because the download speed is faster and so it is that much more likely to fail. Due to the faster transfer speed, it may also increase the likelihood of getting a stall. I have not tried it on anything other than win7 but marbodom said he saw it on Ubuntu as well, which was a big surprise to me. Maybe the issue goes a bit deeper than originally thought.


----------



## lew

Add me to the list of users who solved issues by uninstalling Java (including every update) then installing the current version.


----------



## bwall23

Is there a reason why seriesId and programId are not appearing in the generated metadata files?

Running kmttg v0p7l and tiveodecode/tdcat v0.3pre4 on Win7-64.

Have .tivo files on the PC and want to decode them to mpg, create metadata files, then delete the .tivo files.

Problem I'm running into is if I tell kmttg to create metadata files, they don't contain seriesId or programId even though that metadata is in the .tivo files.

If I manually run tivodecode or tdcat on the .tivo files it shows both seriesId and programId in *chunk2*.


----------



## moyekj

bwall23 said:


> Is there a reason why seriesId and programId are not appearing in the generated metadata files?
> 
> Running kmttg v0p7l and tiveodecode/tdcat v0.3pre4 on Win7-64.
> 
> Have .tivo files on the PC and want to decode them to mpg, create metadata files, then delete the .tivo files.
> 
> Problem I'm running into is if I tell kmttg to create metadata files, they don't contain seriesId or programId even though that metadata is in the .tivo files.
> 
> If I manually run tivodecode or tdcat on the .tivo files it shows both seriesId and programId in chunk2.


 seriesId being left out is intentional, see:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/issues/detail?id=50
programId is not documented in pyTivo metadata Wiki and thus has never been included.


----------



## bwall23

moyekj said:


> seriesId being left out is intentional, see:
> http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/issues/detail?id=50
> programId is not documented in pyTivo metadata Wiki and thus has never been included.


Thanks for the quick reply, but whew! Me eyes are too tired too feed all this to my brain right now. And that's a good thing because it couldn't process it all tonight anyway. I'll re-read later when I have time to digest and reply. My first thought was this may have to do with padding recordings (a minute or more early and/or late) and chunk1 vs. chunk2 of metadata where <vActualShowing> vs. <showing> has the data.

*Main concern is getting seriesId in there, programId is secondary, but why leave it out just because it's not documented in pyTivo metadata Wiki, does it make something choke on it?.*


----------



## bwall23

moyekj said:


> seriesId being left out is intentional, see:
> http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/issues/detail?id=50
> programId is not documented in pyTivo metadata Wiki and thus has never been included.





> Comment 14 by [email protected], Sep 28, 2009
> episodeNumber twice I've fixed. Wrong seriesId I kind of expected. The problem is the
> way I'm parsing the xml is very dumb. I don't keep track of what keys I'm currently
> inside at more than 1 level deep, so don't know if inside <series> element when
> parsing. To do that properly I'd need to replace with a proper full blown xml parser
> that keeps track of element hierarchy. I'll see if there's some Java code out there
> for xml parsing that I can borrow from. Other than seriesId though I think the rest
> seems to work, so perhaps for now just leaving seriesId out is the next best thing
> (until a proper xml parser is implemented).


I think I understand now (until a proper xml parser is implemented).

I can send you samples of metadata from recordings where I;

A) don't add anything to the scheduled guide recording time.
B) start recording a minute before the scheduled recording time.
C) stop recording a minute after the sheduled recording time.
D) start recording a minute before and stop recording a minute after the scheduled recording time.

For each instance of A to D above I can include; 
1) recursive query to my TiVo's NPL
2) query to my TiVo for video details of the recording
3) output from tivodecode/tcat for that same recording from the .tivo file after transfer to my PC
4) output from kmttg after trying to create metadata from said .tivo file

So, if it would help I could try this and send you all 16 files (A1-4, B1-4, C1-4, D1-4).

i.e.



Code:


A) don't add anything to the scheduled guide recording time.
 1) recursive query to my TiVo's NPL
 2) query to my TiVo for video details of the recording
 3) output from tivodecode/tcat for that same recording from the .tivo file after transfer to my PC
 4) output from kmttg after trying to create metadata from said .tivo file
B) start recording a minute before the scheduled recording time.
 1) recursive query to my TiVo's NPL
 2) query to my TiVo for video details of the recording
 3) output from tivodecode/tcat for that same recording from the .tivo file after transfer to my PC
 4) output from kmttg after trying to create metadata from said .tivo file
C) stop recording a minute after the sheduled recording time.
 1) recursive query to my TiVo's NPL
 2) query to my TiVo for video details of the recording
 3) output from tivodecode/tcat for that same recording from the .tivo file after transfer to my PC
 4) output from kmttg after trying to create metadata from said .tivo file
D) start recording a minute before and stop recording a minute after the scheduled recording time.
 1) recursive query to my TiVo's NPL
 2) query to my TiVo for video details of the recording
 3) output from tivodecode/tcat for that same recording from the .tivo file after transfer to my PC
 4) output from kmttg after trying to create metadata from said .tivo file

Only thing is I can't help you parse XML files and am not interested in getting back into coding (past couple lives of that burnt me out;-)


----------



## moyekj

To be honest my motivation is pretty low to implement proper xml parser just to address this seriesId issue. There are full xml parsers available out there already but that adds a pretty big bloat of a library to include in kmttg.jar so don't really want to go there. For video transfers to TiVos they end up without programId anyway so not sure what the point is to include that field in metadata file? For seriesId I can understand wanting it in there since it does affect grouping when transferring back to TiVos. I'll look into that more when time permits - right now my real job is taking up most of my time.


----------



## Prestond

Hi Kevin,

Still using this great program for a couple of years now. I recorded Redeye off ABC the other night and I was able to download the .tivo file, but on 2 different pc's when I try to decode the files I am presented with the following error:

>> DECRYPTING F:\tivo\Red Eye (08_07_2010).TiVo ...
C:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "F:\tivo\Red Eye (08_07_2010).mpg" "F:\tivo\Red Eye (08_07_2010).TiVo" 
tivodecode failed (exit code: 10 ) - check command: C:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "F:\tivo\Red Eye (08_07_2010).mpg" "F:\tivo\Red Eye (08_07_2010).TiVo" 
processing frame: No error
Encryption by QUALCOMM 

Invalid MAK -- aborting


I have no problem with other tivo recordings and all this is the first one I had issue with. Any ideas on what is happening? It errors out if I run straight download and decode and it errors out if I download and then add the file to be decoded..its erroring out during the decode. Its not an invalid MAK, its the same one I use for all my other shows and I have no problem with any other recorded show.

Any ideas here? I tried searching but all I found was where folks actually had bad MAK #'s.


----------



## bwall23

moyekj said:


> To be honest my motivation is pretty low to implement proper xml parser just to address this seriesId issue. There are full xml parsers available out there already but that adds a pretty big bloat of a library to include in kmttg.jar so don't really want to go there. For video transfers to TiVos they end up without programId anyway so not sure what the point is to include that field in metadata file? For seriesId I can understand wanting it in there since it does affect grouping when transferring back to TiVos. I'll look into that more when time permits - right now my real job is taking up most of my time.


Thanks for the response 

I downloaded and am using pyTivoMetaGen, which meets my needs for this purpose. I guess one could always set up a custom script to call it and not check the metadata checkbox in kmttg when using it to transfer .tivo files from the TiVo to PC.


----------



## Prestond

Hi,

Does anybody know what "tivodecode failed (exit code: 10 )" means?

Thanks!



Prestond said:


> Hi Kevin,
> 
> Still using this great program for a couple of years now. I recorded Redeye off ABC the other night and I was able to download the .tivo file, but on 2 different pc's when I try to decode the files I am presented with the following error:
> 
> >> DECRYPTING F:\tivo\Red Eye (08_07_2010).TiVo ...
> C:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "F:\tivo\Red Eye (08_07_2010).mpg" "F:\tivo\Red Eye (08_07_2010).TiVo"
> tivodecode failed (exit code: 10 ) - check command: C:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "F:\tivo\Red Eye (08_07_2010).mpg" "F:\tivo\Red Eye (08_07_2010).TiVo"
> processing frame: No error
> Encryption by QUALCOMM
> 
> Invalid MAK -- aborting
> 
> I have no problem with other tivo recordings and all this is the first one I had issue with. Any ideas on what is happening? It errors out if I run straight download and decode and it errors out if I download and then add the file to be decoded..its erroring out during the decode. Its not an invalid MAK, its the same one I use for all my other shows and I have no problem with any other recorded show.
> 
> Any ideas here? I tried searching but all I found was where folks actually had bad MAK #'s.


----------



## moyekj

Prestond said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anybody know what "tivodecode failed (exit code: 10 )" means?
> 
> Thanks!


 It's probably due to an incomplete download? Have you checked the source .TiVo file with Mediainfo to see if it is a full length recording? Alternatively if you have at least partial TiVo Desktop installed (i.e. TiVo directshow filter installed) make sure it plays all the way through with Windows Media Player. Would also compare the .TiVo file size to the .mpg file size to see how close they are.


----------



## marbordom

moyekj said:


> Yeah I guess I missed that dll. I've updated the download to include it and verified that it runs on my Win 7 machine without cygwin installed:
> http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/curl_cygwin.zip
> 
> BTW, I've now downloaded over 40 different shows from my S3s to a Win 7 laptop and have not had a single freeze or incomplete download, so I cannot reproduce this issue at all.
> Are these curl freezes when downloading from Premiere units only?


I own a TivO HD on which I experienced this curl problem not a Premiere (so cant speak for that one).
After reinstalling Windows 7 (using gparted I messed up the Windows partition) I am using this combination now:
-- kmttg ---
v0p7l
--- JAVA --- 
latest 32 bit version from Sun (since 64 bit wont allow service to start)
--- curl --- (cygwin version)
curl 7.20.1 (i686-pc-cygwin) libcurl/7.20.1 OpenSSL/0.9.8o zlib/1.2.5 libidn/1.18 libssh2/1.2.5
Protocols: dict file ftp ftps http https imap imaps pop3 pop3s rtsp scp sftp smtp smtps telnet tftp
Features: IDN IPv6 Largefile NTLM SSL libz

With this combination curl gets going.
So my final thoughts here are that at least two issues were hitting:
1) some version or curl with some dll from windows causes a stall of the Tivo download (not in TS, cant say)
2) due to this stall a curl binary will still be running in taskmgr. This causes the Tivo http server to stay connected. Since there is a limit of one download per Tivo it is required to terminate that stalled curl and either wait or reboot the Tivo. Exiting kmttg does not terminate this curl process. Latter brute force approach ist not always necessary. Sometimes a wait will let the http interface come back to live . Otherwise you get "http server busy" message or "transient error" from curl.

Sure is that the root cause is not clear and there are workarounds which will work for some but not for all - very much what I expect from the Windows world.


----------



## moyekj

bwall23 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, but whew! Me eyes are too tired too feed all this to my brain right now. And that's a good thing because it couldn't process it all tonight anyway. I'll re-read later when I have time to digest and reply. My first thought was this may have to do with padding recordings (a minute or more early and/or late) and chunk1 vs. chunk2 of metadata where <vActualShowing> vs. <showing> has the data.
> 
> *Main concern is getting seriesId in there, programId is secondary, but why leave it out just because it's not documented in pyTivo metadata Wiki, does it make something choke on it?.*


 FWIW I did find a fairly simple & standard way using DOM for parsing xml files which is part of normal Java distribution which made it easy to parse get seriesId out of .TiVo metadata information. That is already checked in to source tree and will be part of next release. (Note that when starting from downloads instead of .TiVo files seriesId was already taken care of). If desired I can upload a beta kmttg.jar with that change, but since you already are using a different metadata generator perhaps it's a don't care at this point.


----------



## rrr22777

any idea why my downloads keep failing with error below?

>> DOWNLOADING C:\kmttg\The Colbert Report (08_17_2010).TiVo ...
C:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie2802852220877324220.tmp --url http://192.168.0.201:80/download/The Colbert Report.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=552718 --output "C:\kmttg\The Colbert Report (08_17_2010).TiVo" 
Download failed to file: C:\kmttg\The Colbert Report (08_17_2010).TiVo
Exit code: 7


----------



## moyekj

rrr22777 said:


> any idea why my downloads keep failing with error below?
> 
> >> DOWNLOADING C:\kmttg\The Colbert Report (08_17_2010).TiVo ...
> C:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie2802852220877324220.tmp --url http://192.168.0.201:80/download/The Colbert Report.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=552718 --output "C:\kmttg\The Colbert Report (08_17_2010).TiVo"
> Download failed to file: C:\kmttg\The Colbert Report (08_17_2010).TiVo
> Exit code: 7


 Some shows apparently have glitches in them that prevent downloads from completing, and in some cases a reboot might cure problems. I don't run into the issues so far with my S3s but some do. Easy way to check is paste the url from the command above into your browser to do the download (actually if you just click on the link in your post it should work for you). Username is "tivo", password is your 10 digit MAK #. If that still fails (you get an incomplete download) then it's a TiVo issue that you can't really get around - re-recording the show if it airs again is one possibility.


----------



## jbernardis

I've run into periodic download failures from my S3's too. There is no error given - data transfer just simply stops - the relatively new retry logic does not get it going again. I've even tried using curl directly and had the same issue. I haven't yet found if there are any command line options that would make the problem go away.

One further piece of information - I don't know if it's relevant or not, but I wrote a perl version of a kmttg-like program, but it does the download in native perl instead of using curl underneath. I had periodic problems with it where a transfer would simply stop because the socket interface returned EWOULDBLOCK as an error code. I changed the perl module (I didn't like doing this) to tolerate this condition by simply sleeping for a bit and then retrying. Since I made this change, I haven't had a failure.

I've seen something similar on a podcast downloader named juice. Transfers would halt because of EWOULDBLOCK.

Is it possible that this is the underlying problem people are encountering when using curl? I'm not sure, but I though I'd throw that out there.


----------



## moyekj

Exit code 7 from curl is "COULD NOT CONNECT".

I virtually never have any issues with downloads from both my S3s and I have literally done thousands of downloads by now. Once or twice I remember a condition where no downloads would start at all and a reboot was in order, but I've never had partial download issues. Also for recent posts about troubles with Win7 downloads and curl hangups I could not reproduce on Win7 laptop, so apparently I'm not a good test subject for debugging these problems.
However I've seen enough posts indicating that downloading with other methods typically have same/similar problems as with curl, so I would more likely suspect TiVo server side problems than the client side pulling shows.


----------



## orangeboy

Hmm... I'm kind of excited to see what comes with the changes implemented in r1130 and above. I know I could download and compile to get a first-hand look, but I want to see where K. is going with this...

The pithy change descriptions are intriguing!


----------



## jbernardis

I did some digging on curl and EWOULDBLOCK errors, and found that some changes were introduced into version 7.18.2 of curl to address these errors. I'm not sure if this solves the problems I've been having - the release notes were very vague - but I thought it was worth further investigation. The current version of curl is 7.21.1; the version installed by kmttg on my system is 7.18.0 - at least 10 versions behind current, and 2 versions behind the one that had the fix I wanted. I downloaded 7.21.1 and am trying it now. Since my problem is sporadic in nature, it will probably take some time before I am confident that this fixes the issue - I will let you know.

In the meantime, anybody who is having transfer failure issues could try this out themselves. Just download and install the new version into a different directory and then point kmttg to that directory - you can always restore the old version if it doesn't help.


----------



## bwall23

moyekj said:


> FWIW I did find a fairly simple & standard way using DOM for parsing xml files which is part of normal Java distribution which made it easy to parse get seriesId out of .TiVo metadata information. That is already checked in to source tree and will be part of next release. (Note that when starting from downloads instead of .TiVo files seriesId was already taken care of). If desired I can upload a beta kmttg.jar with that change, but since you already are using a different metadata generator perhaps it's a don't care at this point.


I am also having a problem with pyTivoMetaGen and it appears incorrect XML parsing causes it.

Not sure if you're going after seriesID by pulling it from the *2nd* XML chunk gen'd by tivodecode/tdcat, because that's the only place it exists for files from my TiVoHD.

If you pad a recording to start/stop before and/or after it's scheduled time, the XML chunk output includes info for the show before and/or after the one you recorded. This is within the section <vActualShowing></vActualShowing>. The only way to get the correct info for the show actually recorded is to pull it from the section <showing></showing>.

In the case where you pad the recording to start a minute early and end a minute late, the *2nd* XML chunk contains 4 separate


Code:


<series>
   <uniqueId>######</uniqueId>
</series>

 sections. Three in the <vActualShowing> section for the pre-pad show, your recorded show and the post-pad show. The other (and correct one all the time) is in the <showing> section.


----------



## moyekj

bwall23 said:


> I am also having a problem with pyTivoMetaGen and it appears incorrect XML parsing causes it.
> 
> Not sure if you're going after seriesID by pulling it from the *2nd* XML chunk gen'd by tivodecode/tdcat, because that's the only place it exists for files from my TiVoHD.
> 
> If you pad a recording to start/stop before and/or after it's scheduled time, the XML chunk output includes info for the show before and/or after the one you recorded. This is within the section <vActualShowing></vActualShowing>. The only way to get the correct info for the show actually recorded is to pull it from the section <showing></showing>.
> 
> In the case where you pad the recording to start a minute early and end a minute late, the *2nd* XML chunk contains 4 separate
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <series>
> <uniqueId>######</uniqueId>
> </series>
> 
> sections. Three in the <vActualShowing> section for the pre-pad show, your recorded show and the post-pad show. The other (and correct one all the time) is in the <showing> section.


Yes, I always use the 2nd xml chunk file.
Try out beta version of kmttg.jar in this zip file to see if it works for you. It looks for seriesId under <showing>/<program>/<series>/<uniqueId>


----------



## bwall23

moyekj said:


> Yes, I always use the 2nd xml chunk file.
> Try out beta version of kmttg.jar in this zip file to see if it works for you. It looks for seriesId under <showing>/<program>/<series>/<uniqueId>


Running that beta now. At first glance it appears to get a seriesId for all .TiVo files I've tried it on so far. I'll need to verify it's pulling the correct seriesId. I do see other problems with this beta version where description, episodeTitle, isEpisode, isEpisodic, episodeNumber, etc. are being pulled from <vActualShowing> which is not the right place to get it from since padded recordings causes other program info to appear in that section, unless you can somehow identify which <element> in <vActualShowing> corresponds to the recorded program. In any case, there is no additional info for the recorded program in <vActualShowing><element> that isn't in <showing>.

If it would help, I can zip up a couple xml examples and attach them.


----------



## moyekj

I think I just need to update it so everything is pulled from within <showing> and hopefully that should be correct. I'll post another version when ready.


----------



## bwall23

moyekj said:


> I think I just need to update it so everything is pulled from within <showing> and hopefully that should be correct. I'll post another version when ready.


Thanks.

Just as an FYI, I have some .TiVo recordings that are missing some metadata, like description and/or episodeTitle, for some reason. Looking at the XML there isn't even a <description> or <episodeTitle> section. What happens in that case? Do you leave them out of the generated metadata file since pyTiVo doesn't care?


----------



## moyekj

OK, all keys are now parsed within <showing> only, so I believe should now be correct. Try this new beta version.
For cases where certain keys don't exist they are left out of pyTivo file.


----------



## bwall23

moyekj said:


> OK, all keys are now parsed within <showing> only, so I believe should now be correct. Try this new beta version.
> For cases where certain keys don't exist they are left out of pyTivo file.


Excellent!!!

Works great so far (tried about 50 files and comparing the XML with the beta output).

Only one discrepancy, but I'm not sure if it will cause any issues with anything. On some programs you are setting "isEpisode : false" when the XML has "isEpisode : true", on others you get it correct.

Thanks again for a great program!


----------



## moyekj

bwall23 said:


> Excellent!!!
> 
> Works great so far (tried about 50 files and comparing the XML with the beta output).
> 
> Only one discrepancy, but I'm not sure if it will cause any issues with anything. On some programs you are setting "isEpisode : false" when the XML has "isEpisode : true", on others you get it correct.
> 
> Thanks again for a great program!


 Looking at the code, I search for both "isEpisode" and "isEpisodic". But if isEpisodic exists it overrides the value of isEpisode. i.e. for final pyTivo file is basically:
isEpisode = isEpisodic || isEpisode
Can't recall why but it is intentionally coded that way, but perhaps because old way of parsing wasn't too smart. In any case in latest code I've commented that out so that isEpisode = isEpisode. Don't know if you want another jar file posted with tat update or not...


----------



## bwall23

moyekj said:


> Looking at the code, I search for both "isEpisode" and "isEpisodic". But if isEpisodic exists it overrides the value of isEpisode. i.e. for final pyTivo file is basically:
> isEpisode = isEpisodic || isEpisode
> Can't recall why but it is intentionally coded that way, but perhaps because old way of parsing wasn't too smart. In any case in latest code I've commented that out so that isEpisode = isEpisode. Don't know if you want another jar file posted with tat update or not...


I would think it best to reflect what's in the .TiVo file. Regarding isEpisode, the pyTiVo metadata wiki says


> Must be entered as true or false. If true, the year from originalAirDate will be shown in parentheses after the episodes title and before the description on the Program screen. If false, the year will not appear. Does not affect grouping based on seriesId. No capital letters. Capitalizing will cause the common error*. Leaving field blank will cause the common error*. Can be omitted with no ill effects.


----------



## moyekj

bwall23 said:


> I would think it best to reflect what's in the .TiVo file. Regarding isEpisode, the pyTiVo metadata wiki says


 Already committed and available here.


----------



## bwall23

moyekj said:


> Already committed and available here.


Awesome! Looks like you nailed it. It Works!!!


----------



## shiffrin

I have a new Tivo Premiere XL with the 1 terabyte drive. kmttg (the L version) is installed on my Windows Home Server and is workign well except for 2 things.

1. It always tells me that there is no free space. The drive size is shown as the actual space in use instead of 1000 GB. When I display the circle graph of space used, it does not show any free space either. Is this a known problem?

2. Every few days, I get a message that I have file conflicts on the server. It always refers to file auto.log.0 and sometimes auto.log.lck as being open when it is trying to update them. I have to reboot the server to get rid of the file conflict message.

Other than these 2 minot problems, the program is working great. Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## moyekj

shiffrin said:


> I have a new Tivo Premiere XL with the 1 terabyte drive. kmttg (the L version) is installed on my Windows Home Server and is workign well except for 2 things.
> 
> 1. It always tells me that there is no free space. The drive size is shown as the actual space in use instead of 1000 GB. When I display the circle graph of space used, it does not show any free space either. Is this a known problem?
> 
> 2. Every few days, I get a message that I have file conflicts on the server. It always refers to file auto.log.0 and sometimes auto.log.lck as being open when it is trying to update them. I have to reboot the server to get rid of the file conflict message.
> 
> Other than these 2 minot problems, the program is working great. Thanks for your efforts.


1. Once you click on "Disk Usage" button at the very top of the window where it says "Total Disk Space (GB)" you have to enter your TiVo drive size in GB and then press enter (in your case about 915 is right number to enter). If you hover over that field you will see a tooltip explaining that. Then kmttg will compute free space compared to that number. You only need to do that once since the setting will be saved from then on.

2. That most likely means there is more than 1 kmttg in auto transfers mode running at the same time. Note that if you have service running and then run Auto Transfers->Loop in GUI that would create a conflict. Regardless a reboot should not be necessary - you can bring up Task Manger to find and kill extra javaw.exe instances that are running.


----------



## shiffrin

moyekj said:


> 1. Once you click on "Disk Usage" button at the very top of the window where it says "Total Disk Space (GB)" you have to enter your TiVo drive size in GB and then press enter (in your case about 915 is right number to enter). If you hover over that field you will see a tooltip explaining that. Then kmttg will compute free space compared to that number. You only need to do that once since the setting will be saved from then on.
> 
> 2. That most likely means there is more than 1 kmttg in auto transfers mode running at the same time. Note that if you have service running and then run Auto Transfers->Loop in GUI that would create a conflict. Regardless a reboot should not be necessary - you can bring up Task Manger to find and kill extra javaw.exe instances that are running.


Thanks for the reply. I don't remember setting the disk size when I first installed kmttg with my old Series 3, but that did solve the problem with the Premiere.

I don't have the 'loop in GUI' set, but I'll watch for the file conflicts to show up again and check services to see if I have 2 javaw.exe's running.


----------



## cweb

Just tried the beta version. The "auto tune" feature is a great addition. The feature works without fail on two of my Tivo's (1 premiere, 1 XL), but on three they always fail (3 XLs). I get the following message:

telnet - Failed to connect to host: 192.168.1.124
telnet - connect timed out

Restarting the failing Tivos doesn't have any affect. Kmttg seems to be otherwise functioning great. Any ideas why a group of them might be failing?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shiffrin

moyekj said:


> 2. That most likely means there is more than 1 kmttg in auto transfers mode running at the same time. Note that if you have service running and then run Auto Transfers->Loop in GUI that would create a conflict. Regardless a reboot should not be necessary - you can bring up Task Manger to find and kill extra javaw.exe instances that are running.


I got the file conflict message again from Windows Home Server. I opened the task manager and there were no instances of javaw.exe running. I had selected the 'show tasks for all users' box to make sure it wasn't missed. The file conflict is for auto.log.0

Any other ideas?


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> Just tried the beta version. The "auto tune" feature is a great addition. The feature works without fail on two of my Tivo's (1 premiere, 1 XL), but on three they always fail (3 XLs). I get the following message:
> 
> telnet - Failed to connect to host: 192.168.1.124
> telnet - connect timed out
> 
> Restarting the failing Tivos doesn't have any affect. Kmttg seems to be otherwise functioning great. Any ideas why a group of them might be failing?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 Maybe you have "Network Remote Control" option disabled on those machines. The tooltip when you hover over "Tune to specified channels before a download" explains where you enable that option for S3/S4 TiVos.


----------



## moyekj

shiffrin said:


> I got the file conflict message again from Windows Home Server. I opened the task manager and there were no instances of javaw.exe running. I had selected the 'show tasks for all users' box to make sure it wasn't missed. The file conflict is for auto.log.0
> 
> Any other ideas?


 I guess you need to figure out what is locking those files as something seems to be preventing them from being changed. Are you able to manually rename the auto.log.0 and remove the .lck file? If not I think there are programs out there that can determine what process has locks on files, but I don't remember any specific ones right now. I think it's the .lck file that is preventing kmttg from creating a lock on auto.log.0, so if you are able to remove that file then that solves the issue, then the question is why is kmttg not gracefully dropping that lock (deleting the .lck file) on exit as is supposed to be happening.


----------



## shiffrin

moyekj said:


> I guess you need to figure out what is locking those files as something seems to be preventing them from being changed. Are you able to manually rename the auto.log.0 and remove the .lck file? If not I think there are programs out there that can determine what process has locks on files, but I don't remember any specific ones right now. I think it's the .lck file that is preventing kmttg from creating a lock on auto.log.0, so if you are able to remove that file then that solves the issue, then the question is why is kmttg not gracefully dropping that lock (deleting the .lck file) on exit as is supposed to be happening.


I was not able to delete auto.log.o.lck since it said it was open in another program. I found 2 utilities to help identify the program that has it locked. One is called 'Process Explorer' from Microsoft and another is called wholockme from a freeware site. Both of these programs say that auto.log.0 and auto.log.0.lck are still open by java.exe

I stopped the kmttg service and the files were unlocked immediately. I then restarted kmttg and the files remain unlocked.


----------



## moyekj

shiffrin said:


> I was not able to delete auto.log.o.lck since it said it was open in another program. I found 2 utilities to help identify the program that has it locked. One is called 'Process Explorer' from Microsoft and another is called wholockme from a freeware site. Both of these programs say that auto.log.0 and auto.log.0.lck are still open by java.exe
> 
> I stopped the kmttg service and the files were unlocked immediately. I then restarted kmttg and the files remain unlocked.


 That's correct behavior. When kmttg service is started it should put a lock on it, when stopped it should release the lock. So is your problem when the service is re-started say after a reboot or something that kmttg won't start because of lock file? If that's the case that is when you need to find out what has a lock on the file still, and if nothing does then you should at least be able to remove the lock file so that kmttg service starts normally.


----------



## shiffrin

moyekj said:


> That's correct behavior. When kmttg service is started it should put a lock on it, when stopped it should release the lock. So is your problem when the service is re-started say after a reboot or something that kmttg won't start because of lock file? If that's the case that is when you need to find out what has a lock on the file still, and if nothing does then you should at least be able to remove the lock file so that kmttg service starts normally.


I leave kmttg running all the time. After a few days of running, Windows Home Server informs me that there are file conflicts and points to auto.log.0 and (sometimes) auto.log.0.lck as being open in another program. I haven't noticed any particular action that causes this problem to occur. Due to the problem, the Windows Home Server icon stays yellow and the popup on my desktop keeps showing up and gets annoying.

At least now I have an easier way to get rid of it by stopping and starting the service.


----------



## bwall23

moyekj said:


> Looking at the code, I search for both "isEpisode" and "isEpisodic". But if isEpisodic exists it overrides the value of isEpisode. i.e. for final pyTivo file is basically:
> isEpisode = isEpisodic || isEpisode
> Can't recall why but it is intentionally coded that way, but perhaps because old way of parsing wasn't too smart. In any case in latest code I've commented that out so that isEpisode = isEpisode. Don't know if you want another jar file posted with tat update or not...


While I was testing this beta I put together a simple windows command script to generate XML metadata files from TiVo files. It's very simple yet flexible. It can be run stand-alone, have a single TiVo file passed to it as a parameter as a custom kmttg script, have a single TiVo file dropped on it using Windows Explorer, have a folder of TiVo files dropped on it, etc. The reason I'm using it is to archive the original metadata from a TiVo file, so that after I've converted the TiVo file to mpeg and deleted the TiVo file I still have all of it's original metadata. Just in case sometime in the future while I still have my TiVo video library stored as mpeg files and metadata text files on my server that I need some metadata that wasn't included in the metadata text file generated by kmttg. As output it stores the xml metadata in a file in the same directory and with the same name as the .TiVo file, but with a .xml file extension instead of .TiVo.

Example:
TiVo file = T:\vidshares\Breakin-Loose\The Culture Clash Manifest (ep3 MAXHD 9956).TiVo
xml file = T:\vidshares\Breakin-Loose\The Culture Clash Manifest (ep3 MAXHD 9956).xml

The xml file can be opened and viewed in Windows Internet Explorer.

Since I'm running Win7-64, this is the only platform I've tested it on.

Some of the commands may require that command extensions be enabled.

I'm just offering it in case anyone finds it usefull and will not support it since it's just a windows command script.

Copy the code and save it to a file with a .cmd extension, I call it MakeTiVoXML.cmd.

Modify the following lines to make it work on your PC and with your TiVo

SET _TDCAT-EXEC=*Fully qualified path of your tdcat.exe*
SET _TIVOMAK=*The MAK of your TiVo*



Code:


REM SET _TDCAT-EXEC to the fully qualified path of your tdcat.exe file
SET _TDCAT-EXEC="C:\Users\MyUserName\Documents\Download\SOFTWARE\kmttg\tivodecode\tdcat.exe"

REM if this is being used as a custom kmttg script you will have to enter your MAK below as kmttg won't prompt you for it
SET _TIVOMAK=0123456789
REM SET /P prompts user for input and assigns it to the variable _TIVOMAK
REM SET /P _TIVOMAK=Enter Tivo's MAK 

REM assign the fully qualified path dropped on/passed us to the variable _TARGET
SET _TARGET=%1

REM if nothing dropped on/passed us (i.e. command script was just run by double-clicking it) assign the path this command script is located in to the variable _TARGET
IF %1.==. SET _TARGET=%~dp0

REM if what was dropped on/passed us is a single tivo file then just process that single tivo file
IF /I %~x1.==.tivo. GOTO DOFILE

REM otherwise recursively process all tivo files in the _TARGET directory and it's subdirectories and exit
FOR /R %_TARGET% %%A IN (*.tivo) DO %_TDCAT-EXEC% -m %_TIVOMAK% -o "%%~dpnA.xml" -2 "%%A"
GOTO FINISHED

:DOFILE
REM if what was dropped on/passed us is a single tivo file then just process that single tivo file
%_TDCAT-EXEC% -m %_TIVOMAK% -o "%~dpn1.xml" -2 %1

:FINISHED
EXIT

REM tdcat syntax is tdcat.exe [-m mak] [-o outfile] [-2] tivofile
REM %~_VARIABLE  - expands %_VARIABLE removing any surrounding quotes (")
REM %~f_VARIABLE - expands %_VARIABLE to a fully qualified path name
REM %~d_VARIABLE - expands %_VARIABLE to a drive letter only
REM %~p_VARIABLE - expands %_VARIABLE to a path only
REM %~n_VARIABLE - expands %_VARIABLE to a file name only
REM %~x_VARIABLE - expands %_VARIABLE to a file extension only


----------



## RickL66

Hello, I've been using Tivo Desktop for awhile and came across this program. Wow, this is far better than TiVo Desktop and I wasted money on the Plus version before I found this.

I'm currently running the v0p7l version, and I am unable to get the captions box checked. It's greyed out. How to I enable it?


----------



## moyekj

RickL66 said:


> Hello, I've been using Tivo Desktop for awhile and came across this program. Wow, this is far better than TiVo Desktop and I wasted money on the Plus version before I found this.
> 
> I'm currently running the v0p7l version, and I am unable to get the captions box checked. It's greyed out. How to I enable it?


 You need to install T2Sami t2extract and then point kmttg to where you installed it as described in the configuration Wiki page:


Wiki page said:


> For windows systems if you specify the full path to T2Sami *t2extract.exe* program this will enable the captions option to extract closed captions from video files.


----------



## RickL66

moyekj said:


> You need to install T2Sami t2extract and then point kmttg to where you installed it as described in the Wiki page:


Ah! Gotcha. I was trying to read through all pages on this thread, I guess I got overwhelmed with all the information involved. I will install it tonight. Thanks, and keep up the good work!


----------



## moyekj

v0p7m version just released. Consult Release Notes for details of all enhancements, changes and fixes. Highlight for this release is new *Autotune* capability to have kmttg use Network Remote capability of Series 3 & 4 TiVos to change channels on your TiVos before a download initiates. Setting up to tune to channels you don't subscribe or music channels can reduce load on your TiVos to improved download speeds. (Obviously this capability is not useful if you use suggestions and/or are recording programs while downloading). Some good fixes related to metadata file creation are also part of this release.


----------



## PaulS

Wow, Kevin. Nice update! I'm really liking the sound of the new autotune feature. 

One question. Does autotune check to see if you're currently recording anything on either of the tuners before it attempts to change the channels ?


----------



## moyekj

PaulS said:


> Wow, Kevin. Nice update! I'm really liking the sound of the new autotune feature.
> 
> One question. Does autotune check to see if you're currently recording anything on either of the tuners before it attempts to change the channels ?


 No. But attempting to change channels for a tuner that is busy recording will simply fail which is the desired behavior (if background tuner is not also recording then the channel change will happen on that tuner). There actually is a network command for "force tuning" which will force a tune to that channel, canceling recording in progress if necessary, but obviously that is not desirable for most cases.


----------



## bwall23

moyekj said:


> No. But attempting to change channels for a tuner that is busy recording will simply fail which is the desired behavior (if background tuner is not also recording then the channel change will happen on that tuner). There actually is a network command for "force tuning" which will force a tune to that channel, canceling recording in progress if necessary, but obviously that is not desirable for most cases.


I agree that should be the default behavior.

I can always check the NPL using kmttg to see if something's recording, but what if there's a recording scheduled in another second, minute, hour, etc?

I have to go from one room to another in order to archive my recordings using kmttg. The TV & TiVo are in one room and the PC in another.

If I'm recording something in HD to replace an SD recording that I've already watched and have saved in SD, I just do a quick check to make sure it's the right content (Program Info is not always 100%) and fast forward all the way through to make sure it's all there before going to the room where the PC is to start the archive transfer with kmttg.

If I'm recording something I haven't seen before, I'll watch the full content and then go to the room the PC is in to start the archive with kmttg.

Would be nice to do all this from one place, either the TiVo or the PC.

How hard would it be to get kmttg to display the TODO list?

P.S. Are any TiVo owners using FlexRAID or FlexRAID-View? Looks like a good solution for an archived video library once they pull the docs together in one place.


----------



## moyekj

TODO list is not available via HME/HMO AFAIK. However as your probably know you can see TODO lists for your TiVos from a PC via tivo.com (with your login & password):
https://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/go.do?def=tco.todo.page


----------



## PaulS

How are the various Now Playing web interfaces able to show that a program is currently being recorded ? That might be another method to determine if a tuner's busy at the moment.


----------



## moyekj

PaulS said:


> How are the various Now Playing web interfaces able to show that a program is currently being recorded ? That might be another method to determine if a tuner's busy at the moment.


 That is easy if you just get Now Playing list via http interface, and one could grab just the first 2 shows which would be enough. kmttg indicates currently recording programs already and won't attempt to download a recording show. Point is it doesn't really matter as attempting to change channels on a recording tuner will simply be denied just like when you are sitting in front of TiVo and trying to do the same with the remote.


----------



## wireman121

Could everyone post their setup as well as their average kmttg download speeds (and if they are using PS or TS?) I am trying to determine what might be causing me to have low transfer speeds...

Thanks!


----------



## wireman121

I'm also noticing the TWP delete function isnt working. It was working for a short period of time but it seems to has stopped, through the auto-transfers in GUI. Any suggestions?


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> I'm also noticing the TWP delete function isnt working. It was working for a short period of time but it seems to has stopped, through the auto-transfers in GUI. Any suggestions?


 Haven't touched that code since the release you confirmed was working, so some change must have happened in your environment...


----------



## wireman121

Hmm. What is required to make it work? I have Tivo Premiere and kmttg v0p7m


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> Hmm. What is required to make it work? I have Tivo Premiere and kmttg v0p7m


 So you have a hacked Premiere? TWP delete obviously only works on hacked units running TiVo Web Plus.


----------



## wireman121

I did not know that. It worked on my series 3, so i thought, and i could swear it worked on my premiere - guess I was mistaken. Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## shiffrin

I've got some questions about running kmttg on a Windows Home Server. I'd like to use VideoRedo to do the QS fix and the decrypt step (in place of tivodecode).

I have the program path set to point to the folder where VideoRedo is installed. I have the checkbox for VRD QS Fix checked.

I don't see any indication in the log that VideoRedo is being called for the QS fix. Should I be seeing this?

The Wndows Home Server has no display of its own and no sound capability. I use Remote desktop to access the server and do any program configuration. If I bring up VideoRedo on the server using Remote Desktop and try to load any .tivo or.mpg file, I get an error that VideoRedo can't run since there is no sound capability. I'm wondering if Videoredo is failing when kmttg tries to call it.

Could you tell me the command line that you use to call VideoRedo for the QS fix? I'll try to run this manually on the server and see if there are any error messages. If I can get this working, I'll next try to get the VideoRedo decryption step working.


----------



## moyekj

You should at least see kmttg attempting to run QS Fix with following message:
>> Running qsfix on ...

kmttg actually creates and runs a custom VBS script for QS Fix and other VRD tasks. However you can run the following for testing (replace path to vp.vbs according to your installation and obviously modify inputFile & outputFile accordingly):


Code:


cscript //nologo "C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoReDoTVSuite4\vp.vbs" inputFile outputFile /t1 /d /q /na

However if you can't run the GUI on that server due to missing sound card probably the batch run will fail as well.
Note that for VideoRedo TiVo decryption to work you need at least a partial TiVo Desktop installation with TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll installed. Also, it takes one successful run via GUI for VRD to register COM objects in Windows, so it's quite likely the VRD COM job won't launch properly with your current setup.


----------



## reneg

shiffrin said:


> I've got some questions about running kmttg on a Windows Home Server. I'd like to use VideoRedo to do the QS fix and the decrypt step (in place of tivodecode).
> 
> I have the program path set to point to the folder where VideoRedo is installed. I have the checkbox for VRD QS Fix checked.
> 
> I don't see any indication in the log that VideoRedo is being called for the QS fix. Should I be seeing this?
> 
> The Wndows Home Server has no display of its own and no sound capability. I use Remote desktop to access the server and do any program configuration. If I bring up VideoRedo on the server using Remote Desktop and try to load any .tivo or.mpg file, I get an error that VideoRedo can't run since there is no sound capability. I'm wondering if Videoredo is failing when kmttg tries to call it.
> 
> Could you tell me the command line that you use to call VideoRedo for the QS fix? I'll try to run this manually on the server and see if there are any error messages. If I can get this working, I'll next try to get the VideoRedo decryption step working.


There is a configuration option in VideoRedo to Edit without Audio that may help. It is located under Tools -> Options -> Playback Devices - Audio Device


----------



## shiffrin

reneg said:


> There is a configuration option in VideoRedo to Edit without Audio that may help. It is located under Tools -> Options -> Playback Devices - Audio Device


Thanks, I never saw that option. That has solved one of my problems, now I'll try the cscript that moyekj suggested. I'll report my results later today.


----------



## shiffrin

moyekj said:


> You should at least see kmttg attempting to run QS Fix with following message:
> >> Running qsfix on ...
> 
> kmttg actually creates and runs a custom VBS script for QS Fix and other VRD tasks. However you can run the following for testing (replace path to vp.vbs according to your installation and obviously modify inputFile & outputFile accordingly):
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cscript //nologo "C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoReDoTVSuite4\vp.vbs" inputFile outputFile /t1 /d /q /na
> 
> However if you can't run the GUI on that server due to missing sound card probably the batch run will fail as well.
> Note that for VideoRedo TiVo decryption to work you need at least a partial TiVo Desktop installation with TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll installed. Also, it takes one successful run via GUI for VRD to register COM objects in Windows, so it's quite likely the VRD COM job won't launch properly with your current setup.


I checked through my logs again and there is no log entry for 'qsfix'. I modified VideoredoPlus to turn off the sound device as suggested by reneg. This fixed the error I was getting, but on my next transfer, it still didn't show 'running qsfix' in the log.

I ran your code sample which did run without error,but the .mpg file it created was only 1K in size and wouldn't load in any video program.

I had already installed Tivo Desktop and then did a partial removal to leave the files so that media player could play .tivo files. This hasn't helped. VideoRedo can't play a .tivo file.

Windows Home Server is a version of Microsoft Server and is not working for me with VideoRedo.

I'm going to give up for now and leave out the Videoredo settings in kmttg. If anyone has gotten kmttg to work on Windows Home Server, I'd appreciate knowing what you did to make it work.

Thanks for all your suggestions. The program works great the way it is - I had hoped to make it better by using VideoRedo.


----------



## reneg

shiffrin said:


> I checked through my logs again and there is no log entry for 'qsfix'. I modified VideoredoPlus to turn off the sound device as suggested by reneg. This fixed the error I was getting, but on my next transfer, it still didn't show 'running qsfix' in the log.
> 
> I ran your code sample which did run without error,but the .mpg file it created was only 1K in size and wouldn't load in any video program.
> 
> I had already installed Tivo Desktop and then did a partial removal to leave the files so that media player could play .tivo files. This hasn't helped. VideoRedo can't play a .tivo file.
> 
> Windows Home Server is a version of Microsoft Server and is not working for me with VideoRedo.
> 
> I'm going to give up for now and leave out the Videoredo settings in kmttg. If anyone has gotten kmttg to work on Windows Home Server, I'd appreciate knowing what you did to make it work.
> 
> Thanks for all your suggestions. The program works great the way it is - I had hoped to make it better by using VideoRedo.


I don't run kmttg/videoredo on my WHS. I manually review commercial cuts so I run kmttg/videoredo on a PC. After final edits, I copy the files out to the WHS.

On my WHS, I am unable to play .mpg or .tivo files. I'd guess there is no mpeg-2 decoder installed on the WHS. Perhaps installing something like the K-lite Codec pack would help. The .tivo files don't play because I have not installed Tivo Desktop on the WHS.


----------



## shiffrin

reneg said:


> I don't run kmttg/videoredo on my WHS. I manually review commercial cuts so I run kmttg/videoredo on a PC. After final edits, I copy the files out to the WHS.
> 
> On my WHS, I am unable to play .mpg or .tivo files. I'd guess there is no mpeg-2 decoder installed on the WHS. Perhaps installing something like the K-lite Codec pack would help. The .tivo files don't play because I have not installed Tivo Desktop on the WHS.


I think I'm going to give up on my quest and just run it the way it is (no videoredo). The base software for WHS is pretty old and there is a new version coming (no idea when), which may work better. I like having kmttg on the WHS so I don't have to worry about how much space is used by all my files.


----------



## gweempose

Yesterday, I used KMTTG to download a file in the TS format for the first time. I was very impressed by the transfer speed, but I got an error when the program attempted to decrypt the .TiVo file. Is there some other program/plug-in that I need to successfully decrypt TS files? For the record, I am running KMTTG on a machine with Windows 7 64-bit.


----------



## moyekj

gweempose said:


> Yesterday, I used KMTTG to download a file in the TS format for the first time. I was very impressed by the transfer speed, but I got an error when the program attempted to decrypt the .TiVo file. Is there some other program/plug-in that I need to successfully decrypt TS files? For the record, I am running KMTTG on a machine with Windows 7 64-bit.


 I assume you are using latest version of tivodecode with TS decrypt support - if not obviously that is the first thing to try. Several others have reported issues with TS decrypt and/or TS downloads from TiVo. Only other option to decrypt is using VideoRedo and you have to have at least a partial TiVo Desktop installation with TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll installed. But no guarantees VRD will work either. These TS container TiVo files are unstable at best right now. Even some users of latest TiVo Desktop version which apparently defaults to TS transfers from Premiere units have reported some issues, so if you want stability you are better off sticking with PS transfers which are a lot more stable.


----------



## RossoNeri

When I download the files from my THD's, the metadata file has the OAD set to the proper date, but the time is 00:00:00Z. When I import the file into iTunes for iPhone/iPad syncing, iTunes displays the date (Release Date specifically) as the previous day.

If I manually edit the metadata file before AP runs, and set the OAD to be the proper time of the recording, iTunes sets the date properly.

Presumably, AtomicParsley is setting the date to midnight UTC (as contained in the metadata file) and iTunes is adjusting for my local time zone.

Is this something that kmttg can account for and modify the date used in the AP command line? Simply adding the UTC time zone offset should be enough to have the correct date set in iTunes (the time is not used, as far as I can tell).

TiVo's: (2) TiVo HD
OS: Mac OS, Snow Leopard, latest version

Thanks for any advise. I don't relish having to edit the metadata files before AP runs (or rerunning AP manually).

Cheers.


----------



## bwall23

RossoNeri said:


> When I download the files from my THD's, the metadata file has the OAD set to the proper date, but the time is 00:00:00Z. When I import the file into iTunes for iPhone/iPad syncing, iTunes displays the date (Release Date specifically) as the previous day.
> 
> If I manually edit the metadata file before AP runs, and set the OAD to be the proper time of the recording, iTunes sets the date properly.
> 
> Presumably, AtomicParsley is setting the date to midnight UTC (as contained in the metadata file) and iTunes is adjusting for my local time zone.
> 
> Is this something that kmttg can account for and modify the date used in the AP command line? Simply adding the UTC time zone offset should be enough to have the correct date set in iTunes (the time is not used, as far as I can tell).
> 
> TiVo's: (2) TiVo HD
> OS: Mac OS, Snow Leopard, latest version
> 
> Thanks for any advise. I don't relish having to edit the metadata files before AP runs (or rerunning AP manually).
> 
> Cheers.


Yah, that's a funky part of it. A TiVo gets the OAD from the Tribune Guide Data (date only, no time) and stuffs the correct date in, but zeroes out the time since that's not important to the TiVo. It's in that format because that's what the TiVo uses internally. For all other Date/Time info the TiVo will adjust it internally to compensate for your time zone, but not for the OAD, it just looks at the date portion. If it actually adjusted it for your time zone, the date may end up being off if you're not in the GMT/UTC time zone. I guess the best thing to do would be to change the time portion of the OAD in the metadata to 12:00:00, since there are 25 time zones (GMT/UTC to GMT/UTC +/- 12 hrs). Since the TiVo ignores the time portion of the OAD, it won't cause a problem with the metadata for pyTiVo users.


----------



## krar4

Kevin,

I have been using kmttg very successfully for a couple of years now. Early on, I had an Archos player and you did me a great favor by making a personalized encoding profile that worked for that player that you called "Volume_Boost" that increased the volume on the encoded file by 30% to give me sufficient available volume for when I'm flying. I just updated to the new 4th Gen Ipod Touch tonight. I confirmed that the "ff_ipod_high_res" encoding profile works for the Ipod Touch, so I'm writing to ask if you would consider writing another personalized "Volume Boost" version of the Ipod profile that would also increase the volume by 30%. That was a perfect amount. 

I appreciate any assistance, and thanks again for a wonderful program!

Rick


----------



## krar4

krar4 said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I have been using kmttg very successfully for a couple of years now. Early on, I had an Archos player and you did me a great favor by making a personalized encoding profile that worked for that player that you called "Volume_Boost" that increased the volume on the encoded file by 30% to give me sufficient available volume for when I'm flying. I just updated to the new 4th Gen Ipod Touch tonight. I confirmed that the "ff_ipod_high_res" encoding profile works for the Ipod Touch, so I'm writing to ask if you would consider writing another personalized "Volume Boost" version of the Ipod profile that would also increase the volume by 30%. That was a perfect amount.


Kevin,

I think I figured out what I need to do on this. I found this instruction from 6/2009 when you created the last "Boost" profile for me. You said:

"NOTE: You can also increase or decrease volume by changing volume=15 up or down as desired in the volume_boost.enc file."

I copied the "volume=15" instruction from the "volume_boost.enc" profile into the ff_ipod_high_res.enc profile. Will that do what I'm looking for?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## krar4

Nope - Tried it, but the conversion failed. What am I missing? Is there a specific spot in the encoding profile where the volume instruction needs to be?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## moyekj

krar4 said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I think I figured out what I need to do on this. I found this instruction from 6/2009 when you created the last "Boost" profile for me. You said:
> 
> "NOTE: You can also increase or decrease volume by changing volume=15 up or down as desired in the volume_boost.enc file."
> 
> I copied the "volume=15" instruction from the "volume_boost.enc" profile into the ff_ipod_high_res.enc profile. Will that do what I'm looking for?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rick


 That profile is for mencoder. ffmpeg is different. Below is the ff_ipod_high_res.enc profile with *-vol 512* added which gives a 2x volume boost. A setting of 256 is nominal volume, higher means amplification, lower means attenuation. You may want to experiment with different values to find suitable one for you.
Create ff_ipod_high_res_boost.enc file in the "encode" folder with following contents:


Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
mpeg4 container, res x=640 30fps h.264 video, 48KHz/128Kbps 2 chan amplified aac audio

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -vcodec libx264 -level 30 -subq 6 -me_range 16 -qmin 15 -qmax 20 -g 300 -s 640xHEIGHT -r 29.97 -b 1500k -maxrate 2000k -acodec aac -ac 2 -ab 128k -ar 48000 -f mp4 -vol 512 OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
mp4


----------



## richklein

Hi,

I am using version p7m (latest) & I am having an issue. When I download a show, it downloads the .tivo file (Raiders of the Lost Ark (06_19_2010).tivo), then makes two files:

Raiders of the Lost Ark (06_19_2010).mp4
Raiders of the Lost Ark (06_19_2010).mpg

Why is it making both files? I just want the MPG file. 

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## ThAbtO

richklein said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am using version p7m (latest) & I am having an issue. When I download a show, it downloads the .tivo file (Raiders of the Lost Ark (06_19_2010).tivo), then makes two files:
> 
> Raiders of the Lost Ark (06_19_2010).mp4
> Raiders of the Lost Ark (06_19_2010).mpg
> 
> Why is it making both files? I just want the MPG file.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rich


Do you have ENCODE checked on Kmttg?


----------



## krar4

Kevin,

I changed my ff_ipod_high_res.enc profile to what you showed above to increase the volume and make a "boost" profile out of it, but kmttg errored out and failed. I noticed you made several changes to the ff_ipod_high_res.enc profile besides just the volume boost change, so I went back to the original profile, added the "-vol 512" change to the profile only and tried again. This time the file encoded without any problems, and the volume was noticeably louder.

Thanks again for your assistance. 

Rick


----------



## moyekj

krar4 said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I changed my ff_ipod_high_res.enc profile to what you showed above to increase the volume and make a "boost" profile out of it, but kmttg errored out and failed. I noticed you made several changes to the ff_ipod_high_res.enc profile besides just the volume boost change, so I went back to the original profile, added the "-vol 512" change to the profile only and tried again. This time the file encoded without any problems, and the volume was noticeably louder.
> 
> Thanks again for your assistance.
> 
> Rick


 You must be on older versions of kmttg & ffmpeg then. There was an update a couple of versions that updated several encoding profiles & ffmpeg. All the ipod profiles were updated to use the better H.264 video encoding among other changes. But if you are happy with what you have then no reason to update.


----------



## orangeboy

Has there ever been an GUI enhancement request for an option to download all programs from a specific channel?


----------



## gtalvola

I installed mkttg v0p7m on Windows 7. It doesn't see my Tivos even though Tivo Desktop does. Also, when I open up the Configuration page and then click OK, even without changing any settings, I get an error message:

java.lang.NullPointerException
at java.util.Hashtable.containsKey(Unknown Source)
at com.tivo.kmttg.task.autotune.init(autotune.java:170)
at com.tivo.kmttg.task.autotune.disable(autotune.java:190)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.configMain.write(configMain.java:1238)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.configMain.okCB(configMain.java:172)

...

Anyone else seen this? I suspect there's some setup step I've missed.


----------



## moyekj

kmttg uses Bonjour to detect TiVos on the network which must not be working on your network. There is code to use the older detection method which maybe is what you are using in TiVo Desktop, but it's currently disabled in kmttg. You can manually specify TiVos on your network which is an option assuming their IP #s don't change:
File-Configure-Tivos, specify name & IP and click on ADD then OK


----------



## gtalvola

moyekj said:


> kmttg uses Bonjour to detect TiVos on the network which must not be working on your network. There is code to use the older detection method which maybe is what you are using in TiVo Desktop, but it's currently disabled in kmttg. You can manually specify TiVos on your network which is an option assuming their IP #s don't change:
> File-Configure-Tivos, specify name & IP and click on ADD then OK


I did try entering my Tivos IP's manually which also didn't work, but I'm also having the other error where I get a stack trace when I try to click OK in the config GUI, so I'm not sure any of my config changes are actually taking effect. That makes me think there's something fundamental going wrong, like maybe I need to run kmttg as administrator or turn off my windows firewall or something. I'll experiment this weekend and report back my results.

mkttg does successfully decrypt and transcode local files that I downloaded using Tivo Desktop, so it's not completely broken for me.


----------



## moyekj

gtalvola said:


> I did try entering my Tivos IP's manually which also didn't work, but I'm also having the other error where I get a stack trace when I try to click OK in the config GUI, so I'm not sure any of my config changes are actually taking effect. That makes me think there's something fundamental going wrong, like maybe I need to run kmttg as administrator or turn off my windows firewall or something. I'll experiment this weekend and report back my results.
> 
> mkttg does successfully decrypt and transcode local files that I downloaded using Tivo Desktop, so it's not completely broken for me.


 Looks like there's a bug related to autotune stuff when no TiVos are initially available I will have to fix. For now easiest thing to do is for you to use previous version of kmttg:
http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/kmttg_v0p7l.zip
You will probably still have to specify TiVo name & IP manually but at least after clicking OK kmttg should be able to save settings with that version.


----------



## moyekj

v0p7n version just released. Enhancements include setting to use native java for downloads instead of curl and option to revert back to TiVo beacon mechanism for TiVo detection instead of Bonjour (which may not work for some people). There were also some bug fixes related to Autotune configuration.
See release notes for full details.


----------



## ellinj

Gearing up for the fall tv schedule, I am rethinking how I use kmttg. Can anyone recommend a good format to balance

encoding speed/playback quality that can playback on both the AppleTV and Ipad. 

File Size isn't really an issue.


----------



## Icarus

If file size isn't an issue, 720p, 29.97fps for hi-def content.

-David


----------



## ellinj

Icarus said:


> If file size isn't an issue, 720p, 29.97fps for hi-def content.
> 
> -David


which encoder profile?


----------



## ferror

Running with the latest version v0p7n. I am trying the java downloads instead of curl. The javaplaylist task fails with this:

>> Getting Now Playing List from Bedroom ...
https://10.20.1.21/TiVoConnect?Comm...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0
http IO exception for: https://10.20.1.21/TiVoConnect?Comm...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0
Read timed out
Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from Bedroom 
Check YOUR MAK & IP settings

Interestingly, one of my TiVo units (which is the exact same model but has a smaller disk) does successfully download the playlist using java. Switching back to using curl still works for all of them. It seems as if the amount of time it takes to download the playlist could be a factor.


----------



## moyekj

ferror said:


> Running with the latest version v0p7n. I am trying the java downloads instead of curl. The javaplaylist task fails with this:
> 
> >> Getting Now Playing List from Bedroom ...
> https://10.20.1.21/TiVoConnect?Comm...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0
> http IO exception for: https://10.20.1.21/TiVoConnect?Comm...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0
> Read timed out
> Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from Bedroom
> Check YOUR MAK & IP settings
> 
> Interestingly, one of my TiVo units (which is the exact same model but has a smaller disk) does successfully download the playlist using java. Switching back to using curl still works for all of them. It seems as if the amount of time it takes to download the playlist could be a factor.


OK thanks for feedback. This is something I can never test since I never have many shows on my TiVos. Having said that I set the timeout to be only 10 seconds which is too low. If I set it to 1 second I can get my playlists to fail as well. I should probably set it to 2 minutes or something along those lines by default (I actually forgot to change it to a more reasonable value before release).


----------



## moyekj

v0p7o version just posted with Java download timeouts changed to 2 minutes instead of 10 secs (so that bigger playlist retrieval doesn't time out). Thanks to ferror for pointing it out.


----------



## ferror

Thank you. I tried it and the 2 minute timeout solves the problem I was having. When that was solved, I started having another problem but I haven't been able to put my finger on it. Not sure if it was autotune, my TiVos, or something else, but I was getting errors with my downloads part of the time. I'll report if I narrow anything down.


----------



## tivowiz

did you happen to tune something in the v0p7o version that makes the initial download of the playlist go faster? Before this, my playlist downloads were taking a very long time (using curl on ubuntu 10.04), I just grabbed the latest release and it grabbed my playlist in seconds.

I have to say that this program is great - it allows me to share my Tivo's with other systems painlessly. Combined with pyTivo and streambaby my fileserver is actually a media server (as it should be).
Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

tivowiz said:


> did you happen to tune something in the v0p7o version that makes the initial download of the playlist go faster? Before this, my playlist downloads were taking a very long time (using curl on ubuntu 10.04), I just grabbed the latest release and it grabbed my playlist in seconds.


 No. The TiVo web server can only return up to 128 entries at a time, so if you have more than 128 recordings it can take multiple calls to grab them all which can take a while. The only intended change was kmttg now reports how many total entries there are to process after the 1st call so you get status updates as playing list is retrieved, but the download using curl is same as always.
(I hope the reason it's faster is not because somehow kmttg is not actually getting all the shows you have recorded due to some bug introduced).


----------



## Eamus Catuli

Folks, I need some help to sort out an audio sync problem I'm having.

First, a little history. When I first started using kmttg, I tried using Ad detect/Ad cut and the resulting file had audio sync issues. So I removed Ad detect/Ad cut and everything was fine (well, it was a bit of a pain to try and skip over commercials on my iPod touch).

In the past few days, I've added VideoReDo to my environment hoping to get sync-problem-free files and make my iPod touch viewing more enjoyable.

Yesterday, I got kmttg set up to use VideoReDo, enabled VRD QS fix, then re-enabled Ad detect/Ad cut, and tried to convert my first TiVo recording. I played it this morning and the audio sync issue I had before has returned. It seemed better than before but that's my subjective view. While the conversion was running it sure looked like VideoReDo was invoked.

So my question is - what might I be missing that is causing the synch issue? Do I need to configure anything on VideoReDo itself? Or maybe I need to change something on kmttg? (maybe I should have kept the log  ) Is there something I should watch for to prove that VideoReDo is actually being used to remove the commercials?

I'm using:

Windows 7 x64
encoding with hb_iphone.enc

Thanks for any advice! ... Mike


----------



## moyekj

Some things to try:
1. Play back the recording in iTunes on your PC to check if it is also out of sync there. I've seen cases when PC playback was fine and in sync but playback on iPod touch was slightly out of sync - not much can really be done about that as it's likely iPod decoder issue.
2. Check the .mpg file that is being used as source for encoding by playing it back on your computer to see if it's in sync. That file has supposedly been run through VRD QS Fix if you have that enabled. If that file is out of sync then that's the problem, though I highly doubt that's the case if it has been run through VRD QS Fix.
3. Try ff_iphone encoding profile instead of hb_iphone to see if that works any better.

It should be fairly obvious from kmttg message window if VRD QS Fix is being run or not. Most likely if VRD QS Fix task is enabled then it is being run. You can save messages to a file using File->Save messages to file or just copy/paste directly from message window.


----------



## tivowiz

moyekj said:


> No. The TiVo web server can only return up to 128 entries at a time, so if you have more than 128 recordings it can take multiple calls to grab them all which can take a while. The only intended change was kmttg now reports how many total entries there are to process after the 1st call so you get status updates as playing list is retrieved, but the download using curl is same as always.
> (I hope the reason it's faster is not because somehow kmttg is not actually getting all the shows you have recorded due to some bug introduced).


Ahh - that all makes sense - After transferring many shows to my server I removed them from the Tivo, which dropped the total count down to under 128 (actually its at 92 now). Don't worry, I still see all the shows.
Thanks


----------



## Eamus Catuli

moyekj said:


> Some things to try:
> 1. Play back the recording in iTunes on your PC to check if it is also out of sync there. I've seen cases when PC playback was fine and in sync but playback on iPod touch was slightly out of sync - not much can really be done about that as it's likely iPod decoder issue.
> 2. Check the .mpg file that is being used as source for encoding by playing it back on your computer to see if it's in sync. That file has supposedly been run through VRD QS Fix if you have that enabled. If that file is out of sync then that's the problem, though I highly doubt that's the case if it has been run through VRD QS Fix.
> 3. Try ff_iphone encoding profile instead of hb_iphone to see if that works any better.
> 
> It should be fairly obvious from kmttg message window if VRD QS Fix is being run or not. Most likely if VRD QS Fix task is enabled then it is being run. You can save messages to a file using File->Save messages to file or just copy/paste directly from message window.


Thanks moyekj!  I tried your suggestions above and even a few more things that isolated the fault to the encoding stage. It looks like the ffmpeg encoder works much better than handbrake, at least for me.


----------



## Eamus Catuli

update to post 2628. It's still not perfect (but seems better using ffmpeg over handbrake). I also noticed that not all commercials were skipped. This is starting to sound more like a VideoReDo issue?? Does it matter what version I use? My research on the web found there is a TVSuite version 4. Would that work better than version 3 (I'm using 3.1.5-564) or the Plus version??


----------



## ThAbtO

Eamus Catuli said:


> update to post 2628. It's still not perfect (but seems better using ffmpeg over handbrake). I also noticed that not all commercials were skipped. This is starting to sound more like a VideoReDo issue?? Does it matter what version I use? My research on the web found there is a TVSuite version 4. Would that work better than version 3 (I'm using 3.1.5-564) or the Plus version??


The version is current for VRD TVSuite. V4 is in beta.


----------



## moyekj

Eamus Catuli said:


> update to post 2628. It's still not perfect (but seems better using ffmpeg over handbrake). I also noticed that not all commercials were skipped. This is starting to sound more like a VideoReDo issue?? Does it matter what version I use? My research on the web found there is a TVSuite version 4. Would that work better than version 3 (I'm using 3.1.5-564) or the Plus version??


 If you're using auto commercial detection then it will never be perfect. For different shows you can tweak various settings and use custom comskip.ini files but I don't bother. If I want perfect commercial editing I find it quicker and easier to do it manually using VideoRedo, so I use the "Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts" option in kmttg so that when "Ad Cut" task is enabled kmttg will bring up VideoRedo GUI for you to edit the show for that task and won't continue with subsequent tasks for that show until you exit the GUI. You can also leave Ad Detect step enabled and use the "Use VideoRedo GUI to review detected commercials" option, but personally I find to correct incorrectly detected commercials takes longer than just finding and defining the cut points correctly in the first place myself. To get latest versions of VideoRedo you need to visit the beta forums and download latest beta from there:
http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/forumdisplay.php?f=4
VideoRedo hasn't released "official" (non-beta) updates in a long time I think for any of the versions so the latest beta is what you need to get for most up to date.


----------



## orangeboy

moyekj said:


> ...If I want perfect commercial editing I find it quicker and easier to do it manually using VideoRedo, so I use the "Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts" option in kmttg...


Hmmm... Could the global option "Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts" be made local in the auto-config process? Say you have some series' that comskip reliably detects all the commercial breaks, but yet have a couple of series that are ALWAYS wrong (mostly due to station identification logos being present during commercials). If there were a local override in auto-config (similar to the metadata/decrypt/qsfix/comskip/etc. options per entry), those specific errant series could be dealt with manually, while the majority(?) of other shows could go along their own merry way. I've not used "Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts", so I don't know how the job queue behaves when that option is enabled...


----------



## Eamus Catuli

moyekj said:


> If you're using auto commercial detection then it will never be perfect. For different shows you can tweak various settings and use custom comskip.ini files but I don't bother. If I want perfect commercial editing I find it quicker and easier to do it manually using VideoRedo, so I use the "Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts" option in kmttg so that when "Ad Cut" task is enabled kmttg will bring up VideoRedo GUI for you to edit the show for that task and won't continue with subsequent tasks for that show until you exit the GUI. You can also leave Ad Detect step enabled and use the "Use VideoRedo GUI to review detected commercials" option, but personally I find to correct incorrectly detected commercials takes longer than just finding and defining the cut points correctly in the first place myself. To get latest versions of VideoRedo you need to visit the beta forums and download latest beta from there:
> http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/forumdisplay.php?f=4
> VideoRedo hasn't released "official" (non-beta) updates in a long time I think for any of the versions so the latest beta is what you need to get for most up to date.


Thanks for your help (and the great program too  ). Since the stuff I put on my iPod touch is of the play-once-and-delete variety, it will be easier to just live with the commercials (which already provided me with perfect audio sync with handbrake when I unclicked Ad detect/Ad cut) than spend time manually editing them.

Out of curiosity, I ran the stuff I was having problems with into VideoReDo and I noticed some awful commercial cuts. I found a frame that had the commercial and the program (remnants of each) in the same frame!  (not the usual fade to black). That may have sent the autodetect program into a bad spin. 

Maybe I'll try it with a better source and see how it does.


----------



## moyekj

orangeboy said:


> Hmmm... Could the global option "Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts" be made local in the auto-config process? Say you have some series' that comskip reliably detects all the commercial breaks, but yet have a couple of series that are ALWAYS wrong (mostly due to station identification logos being present during commercials). If there were a local override in auto-config (similar to the metadata/decrypt/qsfix/comskip/etc. options per entry), those specific errant series could be dealt with manually, while the majority(?) of other shows could go along their own merry way. I've not used "Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts", so I don't know how the job queue behaves when that option is enabled...


 I think that could be confusing because for service mode (non graphical) auto transfers mode obviously this graphical VRD option does not apply/cannot be run. As far as how it affects the queue any task for a show following the "Ad Cut" step is on hold until VRD GUI is closed for that show.


----------



## orangeboy

moyekj said:


> I think that could be confusing because for service mode (non graphical) auto transfers mode obviously this graphical VRD option does not apply/cannot be run. As far as how it affects the queue any task for a show following the "Ad Cut" step is on hold until VRD GUI is closed for that show.


Yeah, I use the hybrid loop-in-GUI option. :up:

I guess a more appropriate question would be how the VRD GUI effects the Active Job limit. Is kmttg "active" while the VRD GUI is in play? If the Active Job limit were set to two, is it possible to have two instances of the VRD GUI? Would all other jobs just get queued?


----------



## moyekj

orangeboy said:


> Yeah, I use the hybrid loop-in-GUI option. :up:
> 
> I guess a more appropriate question would be how the VRD GUI effects the Active Job limit. Is kmttg "active" while the VRD GUI is in play? If the Active Job limit were set to two, is it possible to have two instances of the VRD GUI? Would all other jobs just get queued?


 VRD GUI jobs are NOT considered "active" and don't count against the Active Job limit.


----------



## srosen2004

Just downloaded your program...

*What is this error?*
MAK not specified or not correct

_The first time you bring up this window you will need to set the proper value for Total Disk Space (GB) field at the top of the window._

What is the size in GB? I have the TiVo that is 45 hours (not the larger 120 hours)

Thanks!

Still reading your release notes & how to use the software - what encoding is best for dvd with audio sync being ok?

I had been trying in vain to use Creator 10 that crashes all the time...


----------



## keenanSR

I just tried to setup Autotune for my 2 TiVos(S3 and HD) and when I press the 'Test' button it returns 'telnet - Failed to connect to host: 192.168/.0.110, telnet - connect timed out' for both machines. Am I doing something wrong? The 'tune to' box is checked for each machine. It seems to me this worked for me on the previous version(j and m?).

Also, when I click on 'Ok' it shows 1 error, proceed....?

Version being used is 'v0p7o'

Thanks


----------



## srosen2004

Some shows work, some don't...
Reason?

Below is the journal for one that worked and one that did not work...

OK

>> CREATING H:\Programs\Louie - ''Dr. BenNick'' (Recorded Jul 6, 2010, FXHD)_cut.mpg.txt ...
H:\Programs\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK -D -x "H:\TV Shows\Louie\Louie - ''Dr. BenNick'' (Recorded Jul 6, 2010, FXHD).TiVo" 
metadata job completed: 0:00:00
---DONE--- job=metadataTivo output=H:\Programs\Louie - ''Dr. BenNick'' (Recorded Jul 6, 2010, FXHD)_cut.mpg.txt
>> DECRYPTING H:\TV Shows\Louie\Louie - ''Dr. BenNick'' (Recorded Jul 6, 2010, FXHD).TiVo ...
H:\Programs\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "H:\Programs\Louie - ''Dr. BenNick'' (Recorded Jul 6, 2010, FXHD).mpg" "H:\TV Shows\Louie\Louie - ''Dr. BenNick'' (Recorded Jul 6, 2010, FXHD).TiVo" 
tivodecode job completed: 0:03:46
---DONE--- job=decrypt output=H:\Programs\Louie - ''Dr. BenNick'' (Recorded Jul 6, 2010, FXHD).mpg
>> Running comskip on H:\Programs\Louie - ''Dr. BenNick'' (Recorded Jul 6, 2010, FXHD).mpg ...
H:\Programs\comskip\comskip.exe --ini H:\Programs\comskip\comskip.ini "H:\Programs\Louie - ''Dr. BenNick'' (Recorded Jul 6, 2010, FXHD).mpg" 

not OK

>> CREATING H:\Programs\Louie - ''DentistTarese'' (Recorded Aug 24, 2010, FXHD)_cut.mpg.txt ...
H:\Programs\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK -D -x "H:\TV Shows\Louie\Louie - ''DentistTarese'' (Recorded Aug 24, 2010, FXHD).TiVo" 
metadata job completed: 0:00:00
---DONE--- job=metadataTivo output=H:\Programs\Louie - ''DentistTarese'' (Recorded Aug 24, 2010, FXHD)_cut.mpg.txt
>> DECRYPTING H:\TV Shows\Louie\Louie - ''DentistTarese'' (Recorded Aug 24, 2010, FXHD).TiVo ...
H:\Programs\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "H:\Programs\Louie - ''DentistTarese'' (Recorded Aug 24, 2010, FXHD).mpg" "H:\TV Shows\Louie\Louie - ''DentistTarese'' (Recorded Aug 24, 2010, FXHD).TiVo" 
tivodecode failed (exit code: 10 ) - check command: H:\Programs\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "H:\Programs\Louie - ''DentistTarese'' (Recorded Aug 24, 2010, FXHD).mpg" "H:\TV Shows\Louie\Louie - ''DentistTarese'' (Recorded Aug 24, 2010, FXHD).TiVo" 
TiVo Private Data : Unmatched Stream ID: No error
ts_handle_tivo_private_data failed: No error
processing frame: No error
Encryption by QUALCOMM


----------



## orangeboy

keenanSR said:


> I just tried to setup Autotune for my 2 TiVos(S3 and HD) and when I press the 'Test' button it returns 'telnet - Failed to connect to host: 192.168/.0.110, telnet - connect timed out' for both machines. Am I doing something wrong? The 'tune to' box is checked for each machine. It seems to me this worked for me on the previous version(j and m?).
> 
> Also, when I click on 'Ok' it shows 1 error, proceed....?
> 
> Version being used is 'v0p7o'
> 
> Thanks


If you go to File > Config > TiVos tab, do all the IPs look correct in the dropdown?


----------



## keenanSR

orangeboy said:


> If you go to File > Config > TiVos tab, do all the IPs look correct in the dropdown?


Yes, and the program works as it should, I have no problem listing and transferring programs, I just can't seem to get the Autotune to work, and I could swear that it worked before.


----------



## jbernardis

srosen2004 said:


> Just downloaded your program...
> 
> *What is this error?*
> MAK not specified or not correct


The MAK is the media access key - it is a number unique to your account that is used to encrypt your recordings. KMTTG (actually TivoDecode) needs this value to decrypt the video it downloads. The MAK is available either at your tivo.com account or from the tivo itself, I believe under "Messages and Settings/Media Access Key".

If you have multiple tivos on your account, all of them will have the same MAK.


----------



## bwall23

keenanSR said:


> Yes, and the program works as it should, I have no problem listing and transferring programs, I just can't seem to get the Autotune to work, and I could swear that it worked before.


Do you have it enabled on the TiVo you want Autotune to control?

RELEASE NOTES & HELP;
This only works for Series 3 & 4 TiVos that have Network Remote Control option enabled. 
You can enable Network Remote Control option for Series 3/4 TiVos as follows:

TiVo Central-Messages&Settings-Settings-Remote,CableCARD&Devices-Network Remote Control


----------



## keenanSR

bwall23 said:


> Do you have it enabled on the TiVo you want Autotune to control?
> 
> RELEASE NOTES & HELP;
> This only works for Series 3 & 4 TiVos that have Network Remote Control option enabled.
> You can enable Network Remote Control option for Series 3/4 TiVos as follows:
> 
> TiVo Central-Messages&Settings-Settings-Remote,CableCARD&Devices-Network Remote Control


That did the trick, I guess I didn't have it working before, I just assumed it was as I was getting a few pretty fast transfer speeds. It certainly pays to read the release notes. 

Thanks


----------



## moyekj

srosen2004 said:


> Some shows work, some don't...
> Reason?


 Looks like you have may have TS transfers enabled which is very unreliable. Turn that off:
Configuration->Program Options and disable "Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format"


----------



## orangeboy

srosen2004 said:


> ..._The first time you bring up this window you will need to set the proper value for Total Disk Space (GB) field at the top of the window._
> 
> What is the size in GB? I have the TiVo that is 45 hours (not the larger 120 hours)...


I'm curious about this too. I'm guessing it is the size of the media partitions, but not knowing the sizes of the system partition(s) makes it hard to determine if you know the drives capacities, which should be easily found by going to the manufacture's websites. Are the sizes of the various TiVo model's system partitions documented anywhere?


----------



## srosen2004

moyekj said:


> Looks like you have may have TS transfers enabled which is very unreliable. Turn that off:
> Configuration->Program Options and disable "Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format"


I checked & that box is not checked. Any other reason possible?
TIA!


----------



## ferror

ferror said:


> Thank you. I tried it and the 2 minute timeout solves the problem I was having. When that was solved, I started having another problem but I haven't been able to put my finger on it. Not sure if it was autotune, my TiVos, or something else, but I was getting errors with my downloads part of the time. I'll report if I narrow anything down.


Forgive the delay, I was busy and just now got back to this. My experience with the Java downloads is probably not what was hoped. While the java downloads do seem to work at times, they also abort sometimes. They do not stall like the curl downloads do (they die immediately), but when the java downloads abort, they often leave the TiVo in a state that no longer allows any new downloads to be started. Restarting kmttg doesn't help with this. I have to reboot the TiVo in order to get downloads working again.

So, for the time being, I have switched back to using the curl downloads. I have a recompiled kmttg with custom curl parameters so curl can detect stalls and exit, allowing kmttg to retry. This is still the only solution I have yet found that allows kmttg to at least continue functioning rather than becoming stuck until get it moving again. I am not sure on the status of curl itself being the problem or it being something else. The fact that java downloads also seem to abort would seem to contradict the theory that it was only a curl problem.

Has anyone else come up with a better solution for the now over a month old curl stalling issue?


----------



## moyekj

ferror, is that THD units that you have trouble with? I had 2 S3 OLED units for years and now have a Premiere and 1 S3 OLED and have never been able to reproduce the download issues - my downloads are very reliable no matter which method I use (lately I've been using exclusively the Java download method which is slightly faster than curl for some reason). Since I can't reproduce the problem I can't really help much. What is the error spit out with Java download? Perhaps it can be setup as something to ignore since I have more control over Java downloads than with curl.


----------



## vectorcatch

ferror said:


> Forgive the delay, I was busy and just now got back to this. My experience with the Java downloads is probably not what was hoped. While the java downloads do seem to work at times, they also abort sometimes. They do not stall like the curl downloads do (they die immediately), but when the java downloads abort, they often leave the TiVo in a state that no longer allows any new downloads to be started. Restarting kmttg doesn't help with this. I have to reboot the TiVo in order to get downloads working again.
> 
> So, for the time being, I have switched back to using the curl downloads. I have a recompiled kmttg with custom curl parameters so curl can detect stalls and exit, allowing kmttg to retry. This is still the only solution I have yet found that allows kmttg to at least continue functioning rather than becoming stuck until get it moving again. I am not sure on the status of curl itself being the problem or it being something else. The fact that java downloads also seem to abort would seem to contradict the theory that it was only a curl problem.
> 
> Has anyone else come up with a better solution for the now over a month old curl stalling issue?


This might not be in any way related, but I figure I would throw it out there. I have pyTivo running on my NAS and I typically use that for downloads (so the PC doesn't have to be on while the downloads take forever).

I ran into a problem at one point when pyTivo added download queues. It seemed that pyTivo was "overwhelming" the Tivo HD webserver, with requests too frequently, which caused it to stop responding to web requests until a reboot. This was fixed by adding in a delay between the individual requests (it was incorporated by wmcbrine).

Now here is the some of the strange stuff: This problem varied by user/box and what was tuned. It was actually (believe it or not) more apt to happen when the tuners were idle. I happened less frequently when the tuners were in use, leading me to believe the web server was responding when the rest of the system was not ready.

Different TiVo HD boxes exhibited different behavior, the only real difference being the installed hard drive. One with stock hard drive had the problem 100% of the time while one with an upgraded drive was infrequent. A friend who had a different upgraded drive than myself actually had the problem 100% as well.

In the end, the delays fixed the problem for pyTivo, but it did lead me to believe that there are apparently timing differences between boxes especially with different hard drives.

I think it would be interesting to see what the tuner configurations are when curl has a hiccup. Maybe tuners being idle is bad for your particular unit or there is something strange going on with the drive.


----------



## mattack

I realize this is a FAQ, but will this or any of the other Tivo download programs (that work on a Mac) let me download the ORIGINAL file (only tivodecode-d, not modified otherwise) AND create an audio version in one step?

Seems like many of them let me choose the 'output type', but for various programs, I'd like to do both in one step (at least on my end user point of view).. perhaps even putting them in separate directories, but that's probably not necessary.

(I have lately been essentially creating podcasts of various TV shows that I realize I get 90+&#37; of the content by just listening, esp at 2x on my phone! Various news/documentary shows, and a zillion lettermans I have saved up.)


----------



## ferror

moyekj said:


> ferror, is that THD units that you have trouble with? I had 2 S3 OLED units for years and now have a Premiere and 1 S3 OLED and have never been able to reproduce the download issues - my downloads are very reliable no matter which method I use (lately I've been using exclusively the Java download method which is slightly faster than curl for some reason). Since I can't reproduce the problem I can't really help much. What is the error spit out with Java download? Perhaps it can be setup as something to ignore since I have more control over Java downloads than with curl.


I am running two THDs. One of them is running an original drive with a 500GB DVR Expander. It is generally used for extra tuners (and just viewing sports, etc.) when the other unit is busy. The second unit has a 1TB upgraded internal drive, and a 1TB DVR expander married to it. I tried a Premiere for a few months, but decided to sell it. The HDUI was too slow to use and the downloads actually caused reboots and lockups on the Premiere. My guess is that TiVo has their hands way too full right now to deal with fixing bugs that only impact a tiny segment of users. When I made the decision to sell the Premiere, the THDs were working perfectly. So, unfortunately this new problem crept in shortly after that.



vectorcatch said:


> ..snip..
> In the end, the delays fixed the problem for pyTivo, but it did lead me to believe that there are apparently timing differences between boxes especially with different hard drives.
> 
> I think it would be interesting to see what the tuner configurations are when curl has a hiccup. Maybe tuners being idle is bad for your particular unit or there is something strange going on with the drive.


It is interesting that you mention the idle tuners issue because when I tried the autotune feature for a short time, I actually did notice more problems with downloading than usual. What actually made me turn off autotune, however, was the fact that it would take me out of a show in the middle. I often leave shows paused for awhile and come back to find it jumped out, or worse I jumped out while watching. Autotune is a neat idea, but it is too bad the TiVo interface only works in the foreground, as if the remote control is being used, rather than just changing the channels in the background. Thanks for pointing out the timing issue. I will start watching what the tuners are doing a bit more closely to see if there is any correlation.

The average download speeds from the THD are fast enough to allow kmttg to keep up as long as I don't fall way behind. So, I am going for more stability and less speed right now. At the moment, I am not getting the error with java downloads at all, but earlier it was happening constantly. If I see the error again, I will capture it and post it here.


----------



## richklein

I hate to ask a dumb question but here I go....

When i have KMTTG downloading a HD movie file (say Spiderman for example), the .tivo file is 8gb & when KMTTG converts it to a .mpg file, it stays at the exact same 8gb size. 

Is there a way to compress the file size & keep the quality? I am using the default settings & its set to ff_h264_high_rate. 

Is there another program that will shrink the file size more? I tried using AVS video converter but that seems to shrink the file down to 1gb & the quality was terrible.

Any ideas? 

THanks,
RIch


----------



## moyekj

richklein said:


> I hate to ask a dumb question but here I go....
> 
> When i have KMTTG downloading a HD movie file (say Spiderman for example), the .tivo file is 8gb & when KMTTG converts it to a .mpg file, it stays at the exact same 8gb size.
> 
> Is there a way to compress the file size & keep the quality? I am using the default settings & its set to ff_h264_high_rate.
> 
> Is there another program that will shrink the file size more? I tried using AVS video converter but that seems to shrink the file down to 1gb & the quality was terrible.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> THanks,
> RIch


You need to enable the "encode" task to encode to a different format (and potentially shrink file size). It's impossible to encode to any size and preserve full quality - encoding is a lossy process no matter how you do it.


----------



## txporter

moyekj said:


> You need to enable the "encode" task to encode to a different format (and potentially shrink file size). It's impossible to encode to any size and preserve full quality - encoding is a lossy process no matter how you do it.


Yes, this is true. However, he may be only talking about visual quality and not bit-for-bit exact. You can probably get ~50% size savings with ffmpeg/handbrake encoding to h.264 codec that will be very difficult to visually notice a quality difference.

BTW, I built a handbrake profile for kmttg for another user that should inverse telecine FILM based material (not good for European material) and encode with constant quality rather than a fixed bitrate. I haven't done more than simple testing with it myself. I used CRF=21 which I find good for HD material, but I would recommend using CRF=19 for SD. Attached if you are interested.

update: Now that I think about how Handbrake works again, I don't think feeding it European material will in itself be a problem. Handbrake is smart enough to detect the pullup pattern. It simply cannot remove any blends created during the PAL-->NTSC conversion.


----------



## richklein

Thanks for the help guys! I watching movies with my son on the Tivo premiere. The quality doesnt need to be perfect for my viewing. 

I looked at the attachment, does that encode in the mp4 format vs the mpg? 

Should I just remove the .txt & pop it into the KMTTG directory? Do I do anything else to make it work? Is there something I can use on the other Mpgs? 

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## txporter

richklein said:


> Thanks for the help guys! I watching movies with my son on the Tivo premiere. The quality doesnt need to be perfect for my viewing.
> 
> I looked at the attachment, does that encode in the mp4 format vs the mpg?
> 
> Should I just remove the .txt & pop it into the KMTTG directory? Do I do anything else to make it work? Is there something I can use on the other Mpgs?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rich


Rich, it will encode to mp4 container using the h.264 codec. You can remove the .txt and add it to the encode directory in kmttg. You can use it on any mpg most likely. Kevin already has some other options in kmttg for ffmpeg or handbrake encoding profiles (ff_tivo_hd/sd or hb_tivo_hd/sd). You may want to stick with one of those until Kevin blesses off my profile. I haven't really done much testing with it since I encode my videos with a different method, but my limited testing showed it worked ok.


----------



## lew

The CF profile gives good results. I'm having some issues which isn't related to any specific profile. At first I though the problem was with the CF profile but I was wrong.


----------



## ellinj

I am trying to encode some videos using ffmpeg, for some reason I am getting no audio. If I select one of the handbrake options it works. Ultimately I want the tivo_sd profile.


----------



## moyekj

ellinj said:


> I am trying to encode some videos using ffmpeg, for some reason I am getting no audio. If I select one of the handbrake options it works. Ultimately I want the tivo_sd profile.


 My guess is you ARE getting audio but the player you are using to play it back can't play videos containing AC3 audio in MP4 container. Note that those do play back if you push the videos to TiVo or if you use a player such as VLC Videolan.
(The handbrake profiles are all using AAC audio which most players have no problem handling which is why you get audio for those with your player).


----------



## ellinj

moyekj said:


> My guess is you ARE getting audio but the player you are using to play it back can't play videos containing AC3 audio in MP4 container. Note that those do play back if you push the videos to TiVo or if you use a player such as VLC Videolan.
> (The handbrake profiles are all using AAC audio which most players have no problem handling which is why you get audio for those with your player).


I am not getting audio on the Tivo either.


----------



## moyekj

ellinj said:


> I am not getting audio on the Tivo either.


 Are you *pushing* to TiVo using pyTivo (not pulling)? medianfo is a good tool to use to examine the contents of a video file - lists audio and video details which can then easily determine if there is actually an audio stream in your mp4 file. Post the mediainfo information for your mp4 file here if it's not clear what you are looking at.


----------



## ellinj

moyekj said:


> Are you *pushing* to TiVo using pyTivo (not pulling)? medianfo is a good tool to use to examine the contents of a video file - lists audio and video details which can then easily determine if there is actually an audio stream in your mp4 file. Post the mediainfo information for your mp4 file here if it's not clear what you are looking at.


I am pulling the video using tivo desktop. I'll check out media info and report back.


----------



## moyekj

ellinj said:


> I am pulling the video using tivo desktop. I'll check out media info and report back.


 That explains it. Whenever you pull a video it always transcodes non-mpeg2 video to mpeg2 on the fly. TiVo Desktop can't handle doing that transcode on the fly properly for mp4 files with AC3 audio. The best option is to use pyTivo and do a *push*, which then avoids having to transcode back to mpeg2 (and associated further quality hit) and transfers much quicker as well.
Another option is to use streambaby to stream the file to your TiVo instead of a pyTivo push.

You will find mediainfo will show you have AC3 audio and VLC player will be able to play it back with audio on your PC.


----------



## ellinj

moyekj said:


> That explains it. Whenever you pull a video it always transcodes non-mpeg2 video to mpeg2 on the fly. TiVo Desktop can't handle doing that transcode on the fly properly for mp4 files with AC3 audio. The best option is to use pyTivo and do a *push*, which then avoids having to transcode back to mpeg2 (and associated further quality hit) and transfers much quicker as well.
> Another option is to use streambaby to stream the file to your TiVo instead of a pyTivo push.
> 
> You will find mediainfo will show you have AC3 audio and VLC player will be able to play it back with audio on your PC.


For Pytivo do I need pytivo and pytivo push? I tried streambaby and was unsatisfied with the results. Not sure if my comptuer or my network is too slow but I got lots of pauses.


----------



## jbernardis

I have a hockey game on my tivo that was recorded off of NHLHD. In its raw state, it was in excess of 14GB. I transferred it to my PC and ran it through VRD - both to qsf it and to remove commercials (it was transferred/decrypted with KMTTG). I then used kmttg to encode it to mp4 using the ff_tivo_hd profile - it took 13 hours (when I transcode with VRD, it takes about 4.5 hours - still a big number, but significantly less). The resulting file was playable on my PC (VLC) but could not be pushed with pytivo because of it size - 5.5GB - I had to use qtfaststart to rearrange the atoms before it became pushable.

Now it pushes fine, and transfers in a reasonable amount of time, but the video quality is horrible - it has a "strobe" effect that is quite disconcerting to watch. I can pull it to my tivo, and the transcode quality is just fine, but it again takes about 13 hours to transcode.

I haven't yet tried pushing the VRD encoded version of the file to see how that does, but until I do, I was wondering if anyone has a possible explanation for the poor video quality and long encode times.


----------



## moyekj

ellinj said:


> For Pytivo do I need pytivo and pytivo push? I tried streambaby and was unsatisfied with the results. Not sure if my comptuer or my network is too slow but I got lots of pauses.


 Don't understand the question. Once you have pyTivo installed it has the capability to do pushes after you configure it with your tivo.com login & password. You can then initiate the push from pyTivo web page or from kmttg after you set things up correctly. Visit pyTivo thread or pyTivo forums for more details on setting up pyTivo for pushes.


----------



## moyekj

jbernardis said:


> I have a hockey game on my tivo that was recorded off of NHLHD. In its raw state, it was in excess of 14GB. I transferred it to my PC and ran it through VRD - both to qsf it and to remove commercials (it was transferred/decrypted with KMTTG). I then used kmttg to encode it to mp4 using the ff_tivo_hd profile - it took 13 hours (when I transcode with VRD, it takes about 4.5 hours - still a big number, but significantly less). The resulting file was playable on my PC (VLC) but could not be pushed with pytivo because of it size - 5.5GB - I had to use qtfaststart to rearrange the atoms before it became pushable.
> 
> Now it pushes fine, and transfers in a reasonable amount of time, but the video quality is horrible - it has a "strobe" effect that is quite disconcerting to watch. I can pull it to my tivo, and the transcode quality is just fine, but it again takes about 13 hours to transcode.
> 
> I haven't yet tried pushing the VRD encoded version of the file to see how that does, but until I do, I was wondering if anyone has a possible explanation for the poor video quality and long encode times.


What TiVo model do you have? The original S3 OLED models are pretty bad at H.264 playback compared to Premiere. I'm not sure about THD units as I never owned one. How is playback on the PC? If it is OK there then it suggests the TiVo decoder is the problem.
As far as long encoding times it's not surprising - H.264 encoding is very compute intensive and ff_tivo_hd profile is setup to use a pretty high bit rate and your source file is HD. Not sure which profile you used for VRD, but if you used MP4 File (Generic) then note that you will get 2 channel AAC audio. There's a special non-standard VRD profile that can be used if you want AC3 audio, but after generating it you won't be able to open it in VRD (hence why it's not officially released).


----------



## lew

I'm getting an increasing number of videos that can't be played on my tivo or even with VLC. It doesn't matter what profile I use. The hard drive on my tivo was failing. I thought that might be the cause, videos with errors.

Problem still occurs with shows recorded on my new drive. Time to troubleshoot.

Bad files always give me an error with atomic parsley. I'm not sure if atomic parsley is corrupting the files (cause of the problem) or if the error is letting me know there is a problem with the file. Problem seems to occur more often with larger videos (over 4 Gig output file).

*AtomicParsley failed (exit code: -1073741819 ) - check command: *

I have no idea what that exist code means.

Any suggestions.


----------



## jbernardis

moyekj said:


> What TiVo model do you have? The original S3 OLED models are pretty bad at H.264 playback compared to Premiere....


Thanks. I have an original S3 so that probably explains it. For most shows, the ff_tivo_hd isn't bad, but the hockey game, with its fast motion, is particularly annoying.

I guess for something like that that I value, I'm just going to leave it in mpg format. It's big, but I don't have too many of them, and I have 3.6TB on my NAS, so I have plenty of room.


----------



## moyekj

FYI, the latest VRD TVSuite 4 can finally edit mp4 container with H.264 video & *AC3* audio.

EDIT: However I haven't yet been able to get QS Fix working via kmttg with this new version...


----------



## lew

moyekj said:


> FYI, the latest VRD TVSuite 4 can finally edit mp4 container with H.264 video & *AC3* audio.
> 
> EDIT: However I haven't yet been able to get QS Fix working via kmttg with this new version...


I'm not enough of a "geek" to understand how you'e interfacing with VRD.

I found this on their website. I don't know if it helps solve the issue.


> [Enhancement] Batch: In TVS4 new batch manager launched by default. Can change via option #65 on Shift+Tools>Options.
> The new "experimental" batch manager from prior releases is now the default for TVSuite V4. It now has built in support for profiles and will execute the batch command internally rather than create a separate .cmd file. A .cmd file output is still available. You can revert to the old batch manager by changing #64 on Shift+Tools>Options or holding down the shift key when launching the match manager.


----------



## moyekj

lew said:


> I'm not enough of a "geek" to understand how you'e interfacing with VRD.
> 
> I found this on their website. I don't know if it helps solve the issue.


Haven't had time to dig into it, but I suspect the issue is related to these COM changes outlined in release notes:
(kmttg uses COM functions for running VRD tasks in batch mode)
http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showthread.php?t=24328


> [Change] COM: Added new function, SaveJoinerWithProfile( outputFilename, profileName )
> [Change] COM: FileSaveAs and SaveJoinerAs functions will return false when used with TVSuite V4. Use profile functions instead.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> Haven't had time to dig into it, but I suspect the issue is related to these COM changes outlined in release notes:
> (kmttg uses COM functions for running VRD tasks in batch mode)
> http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showthread.php?t=24328
> 
> 
> 
> [Change] COM: Added new function, SaveJoinerWithProfile( outputFilename, profileName )
> [Change] COM: FileSaveAs and SaveJoinerAs functions will return false when used with TVSuite V4. Use profile functions instead.
Click to expand...

 That was indeed the issue. The latest version has to use newer COM functions for qsfix & adcut tasks. Next kmttg release will support latest VRD TV Suite as well as still be backwards compatible with older releases.


----------



## whatsie2007

Hi
can you please tell me how to keep subtitles when transferring from tivo to computer?
thank you.


----------



## moyekj

whatsie2007 said:


> Hi
> can you please tell me how to keep subtitles when transferring from tivo to computer?
> thank you.


 Subtitles are already preserved for TTG transfers.


----------



## whatsie2007

sorry but im absolutely new to this and i dont know what that means.
does it mean you can transfer the show and keep captions and replay them on computer and/or dvd.

EDIT
SORRY. WORKED IT OUT.
THANKS FOR YOUR REPLY.


----------



## txporter

txporter said:


> Yes, this is true. However, he may be only talking about visual quality and not bit-for-bit exact. You can probably get ~50% size savings with ffmpeg/handbrake encoding to h.264 codec that will be very difficult to visually notice a quality difference.
> 
> BTW, I built a handbrake profile for kmttg for another user that should inverse telecine FILM based material (not good for European material) and encode with constant quality rather than a fixed bitrate. I haven't done more than simple testing with it myself. I used CRF=21 which I find good for HD material, but I would recommend using CRF=19 for SD. Attached if you are interested.
> 
> update: Now that I think about how Handbrake works again, I don't think feeding it European material will in itself be a problem. Handbrake is smart enough to detect the pullup pattern. It simply cannot remove any blends created during the PAL-->NTSC conversion.


Forgot to add the large file flag to this encoding profile (-4), which will cause issues if the resulting mp4 file is larger than 4GB. Updated and attached.


----------



## moyekj

txporter said:


> Forgot to add the large file flag to this encoding profile (-4), which will cause issues if the resulting mp4 file is larger than 4GB. Updated and attached.


 OK thanks, I've committed this to SVN and will be part of next release.


----------



## txporter

moyekj said:


> OK thanks, I've committed this to SVN and will be part of next release.


Thanks, Kevin. If you want to include a version for SD video, you can simply change the -q 21.0 to -q 19.0. At least, that is my recommendation for the value.


----------



## bwperez

I have spent a good deal of time trying to figure this out without success. I'm having problems while downloading shows from a Series 3 and a Premiere. Downloads are going great and then all of a sudden they break. When I try to restart the download or update the nowplaying list I get the following message:

http IO exception for: https://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/TiVoConnect...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0
Read timed out
Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from xxx

I've tried both curl, the updated curl and java for downloads. All three have the same problem. I can ping the tivo's IP address but if I try to hit the tivo directly in a browser it times out. Any ideas or suggestions?

I'm running kmttg v0p7o


----------



## moyekj

Reboot your TiVos and try again.


----------



## bwperez

I should have added that piece of information. Rebooting the Tivo's fixes the problem until the next download. I usually get 1 -2 shows from each before it hangs up again and requires another Tivo reboot.

update: The problem appears to be related to an issue on my network. I eliminated the switch in my electronics closet with a direct line to my computer room switch and everything is working perfectly now. Thanks for a fantastic piece of software!


----------



## ferror

Ok, here is the error message regarding Java Downloads I have been meaning to capture and post:

http IO exception for: http://10.1.20.21:80/download/Cold Case.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=2516125
Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://10.1.20.21:80/download/Cold Case.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=2516125
Download failed to file: F:\kmttg\tivo\Cold Case - Fireflies (09_21_2010 TNTHD).TiVo
Cold Case - Fireflies (09_21_2010 TNTHD).TiVo: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 10 seconds.

We know "HTTP 503" means Unavailable, and I think we've seen this error when multiple downloads are attempted simultaneously. No other downloads were happening here, however. After it gets this error, the next download attempt gives Read timed out:

http IO exception for: http://10.1.20.21:80/download/CSI NY.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=2516109
Read timed out
Download failed to file: F:\kmttg\tivo\CSI NY - Comes Around (09_21_2010 SPIKEHD).TiVo
CSI NY - Comes Around (09_21_2010 SPIKEHD).TiVo: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 10 seconds.

After that, I have a javadownload task that says it is "running" but has no elapsed time or percentage progress. The task remains there indefinitely until killed.


----------



## moyekj

ferror, if you stick to curl downloads method only do you eventually run into failed downloads as well? As I've said before I've never had these persistent failed downloads from my TiVos so I don't have any experience with them. Sounds to me like people running into this problem can't download via web browser or any other means which tells me this is a TiVo web server issue and not much that can be done on client side... Either that or some local network issues causing problems.
I don't know if it makes any difference or in any way related but for my router even though I use DHCP I have router set to supply same IP all the time for every device on my network such that my TiVo IPs are always same - i.e. equivalent to static IP. If you use DHCP and TiVo IPs area possibly changing you may want to try static IP to see if that helps.


----------



## ferror

moyekj said:


> ferror, if you stick to curl downloads method only do you eventually run into failed downloads as well? As I've said before I've never had these persistent failed downloads from my TiVos so I don't have any experience with them. Sounds to me like people running into this problem can't download via web browser or any other means which tells me this is a TiVo web server issue and not much that can be done on client side... Either that or some local network issues causing problems.
> I don't know if it makes any difference or in any way related but for my router even though I use DHCP I have router set to supply same IP all the time for every device on my network such that my TiVo IPs are always same - i.e. equivalent to static IP. If you use DHCP and TiVo IPs area possibly changing you may want to try static IP to see if that helps.


Yes, my method of running curl seems to at least make it keep retrying until it gets all the files. My best bet for now is to just keep using this method until I have more time to troubleshoot this or the problem resolves itself. I just wanted to post the error so the info is known. I agree that it is unlikely anything that has not already been done with kmttg itself will fix it. I guess I am spoiled by Apache; a web server should be pretty basic stuff. It would be nice if it was more robust on the TiVo.


----------



## ellinj

Only tangently related to kmttg, but does the hyperthreaded i7 make a much bigger improvement to encoding speed over the i5? Especially when comparing the i5 against a lower clock speed i7


----------



## keenanSR

I'm not sure if it was happening in previous versions, but with 7o the progress bar is not always showing, it just stays blank while the transfer is in progress, and it also does not show the percentage completed when the app is minimized to the tray.

Additional data. This happened, this time anyway, when I selected 2 shows for transfer, one right after the other. The earlier recorded show first, and then the later recorded show second. The second selection started to transfer instead of the first one I selected. Now that the first selected show is transferring, both the progress bar and the percentages in the header are working. 

When the current transfer is done, I'm going to select 2 more, but wait awhile before choosing the second and see if that's the problem, maybe I'm selecting them too quickly.

Turns out that's what it is, selecting them too quickly for transfer seems to disable the progress bar and percentage readout on the first transfer and will transfer them out of order.


----------



## ThAbtO

Lately I have been trying to use auto-push videos to the tivo but it always end up in some error, but today, I found I need to start the auto-push service to be able to push.


----------



## shelleye

Hello, and first of all, thank you for your wonderful wonderful program. I have recently started transferring many of my tivo'd shows to the computer, and cutting commercials, for use on our increasingly numerous handheld devices. WOW is this good. (Side question-- is there some way for us to make a donation? I would love to do so...)

At the moment I'm successfully running KMTTG as a service, downloading, decrypting and running comskip. But when I check my output folders and logs, I see that the comcut operations have not completed. Here are the entries that seem relevant: 

2010_09_28_14:27:56 ERROR: adcut failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\KMTTG\VRD8298697307858015887.vbs "E:\Needs Transcode\Lone Star - One in Every Family (09_27_2010).VPrj" "E:\Needs Transcode\Lone Star - One in Every Family (09_27_2010)_cut.mpg" /l:C:\KMTTG\VRDLock7926543990689489490.tmp 
2010_09_28_14:27:56 ERROR: C:\KMTTG\VRD8298697307858015887.vbs(25, 1) WScript.CreateObject: Could not create object named "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent".

.mpg .edl and .vprj files are all created.

So I opened the KMTTG GUI, added the .mpg files manually, and the cut operations performed perfectly. I have searched this thread and can't find my answer, which seems like it must be obvious. Any suggestions?

While I'm here: I have a custom profile that I created in Handbrake, which allows me to transcode to a format that is playable on the majority of my devices. Is there any way to get KMTTG to use a custom profile, rather than the standard ones?

Thanks again for the lovely program.


----------



## txporter

shelleye said:


> While I'm here: I have a custom profile that I created in Handbrake, which allows me to transcode to a format that is playable on the majority of my devices. Is there any way to get KMTTG to use a custom profile, rather than the standard ones?
> 
> Thanks again for the lovely program.


Yes, you can go into the kmttg/encode folder and look at the encoding profiles there. You can just copy one of those (maybe the hb_tivo_hd.enc) and edit it to match your profile in handbrake. Look here for instructions on how to set the appropriate flags in the HandbrakeCLI. If you look further back in the thread, you can see another handbrake profile that I created for kmttg. You can use those encoding profiles as examples to create your own.


----------



## shelleye

Thank you so much. I took a look at the encode folder, as well as the handbrake instructions, and found it hard to decipher. If it's not too difficult, would you mind giving me the command line translation of the profile I use? In the Handbrake GUI I select "web-optimized", set a constant width of 640, anamorphic to "none", cropping to "auto", decomb video filter to "default" (all others off), framerate 29.97, average bitrate 2500, audio aac with a bitrate of 160. I would COMPLETELY understand if this is too much work, but couldn't resist asking.


----------



## moyekj

shelleye said:


> At the moment I'm successfully running KMTTG as a service, downloading, decrypting and running comskip. But when I check my output folders and logs, I see that the comcut operations have not completed. Here are the entries that seem relevant:
> 
> 2010_09_28_14:27:56 ERROR: adcut failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\KMTTG\VRD8298697307858015887.vbs "E:\Needs Transcode\Lone Star - One in Every Family (09_27_2010).VPrj" "E:\Needs Transcode\Lone Star - One in Every Family (09_27_2010)_cut.mpg" /l:C:\KMTTG\VRDLock7926543990689489490.tmp
> 2010_09_28_14:27:56 ERROR: C:\KMTTG\VRD8298697307858015887.vbs(25, 1) WScript.CreateObject: Could not create object named "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent".


 You should setup the service to run as same user name as you run GUI (by default service does not use your account). See following for details:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/VideoRedo_configuration


----------



## txporter

shelleye said:


> Thank you so much. I took a look at the encode folder, as well as the handbrake instructions, and found it hard to decipher. If it's not too difficult, would you mind giving me the command line translation of the profile I use? In the Handbrake GUI I select "web-optimized", set a constant width of 640, anamorphic to "none", cropping to "auto", decomb video filter to "default" (all others off), framerate 29.97, average bitrate 2500, audio aac with a bitrate of 160. I would COMPLETELY understand if this is too much work, but couldn't resist asking.


Do you know what the base preset that you started with was when you created the profile? Normal profile or maybe iPod Legacy or something like that? I can probably come up with something. If you started with the "Normal" preset, it will look something like this:


Code:


HANDBRAKE -i INPUT --cpu CPU_CORES --preset="Normal" -4 -5 -O -b 2500 -r 29.97 -w 640 -v -o OUTPUT

That does everything that you asked for except for possibly the anamorphic "none". That sets it to strick anamorphic which I think is likely different. Also, the "Normal" preset has a default encoding profile value of -q 20.0 which is quality based encoding rather than targeting a bitrate. I think my -b 2500 will override that, but I am not positive.


----------



## shelleye

moyekj said:


> You should setup the service to run as same user name as you run GUI (by default service does not use your account). See following for details:
> http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/VideoRedo_configuration


Thank you. I'm sure that will solve my problem, and I will go play with my VRD settings as soon as I'm back at my regular computer.

Searched and searched the wikki and this thread for a way to donate something, and can't find one. I agree with earlier poster, who said, at least let us donate something to charity. I love how light and efficient this is. Every time I install Tivo Desktop (which I haven't run for years), my whole system slows to a crawl or crashes. You are a hero. (To those of us who preoccupy ourselves with such things. )


----------



## shelleye

txporter said:


> Do you know what the base preset that you started with was when you created the profile? Normal profile or maybe iPod Legacy or something like that? I can probably come up with something. If you started with the "Normal" preset, it will look something like this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> HANDBRAKE -i INPUT --cpu CPU_CORES --preset="Normal" -4 -5 -O -b 2500 -r 29.97 -w 640 -v -o OUTPUT
> 
> That does everything that you asked for except for possibly the anamorphic "none". That sets it to strick anamorphic which I think is likely different. Also, the "Normal" preset has a default encoding profile value of -q 20.0 which is quality based encoding rather than targeting a bitrate. I think my -b 2500 will override that, but I am not positive.


Ah, THANK you. I don't remember what I started with, probably normal, but if not I will just play with it and see how it turns out. This will at least help me get started, as I can map my GUI settings to the command line settings you suggested.


----------



## larrs

i was having a problem with one of my new Premieres where I was getting error code 52 error retrieving NPL from the new Tivo (happened at least 5 times over two days I tried). Interestingly enough I had no problem connecting to it from Tivo Desktop...but I did notice the TDT was really slow loading the NPL from that Tivo, even slower than my S3 which is connected with wireless g. So, I started looking at the tivo and discovered the ethernet cable was pulled really tight and the connector was almost pulled out of the Tivo. I also went in and changed the network settings to make the tivo get a new IP from the DHCP, but it came back with the same IP.

Back at kmttg, I deleted the Tivo and re-added it manually rather than through auto discovery as usual. Voila. It worked and retrieved the NPL almost instantly. 

Since I did several things, (I know you should only try one at a time to pinpoint the exact cause) I thought I'd post just in case it might help someone. I tend to think it was the ethernet connection since TDT also connects to it much faster now.


----------



## WrathWielder

Hi all!

I started a new thread for this, but someone suggested I would get better results posting in here 
I've seen several posts similar to my problem, but they really didn't answer the question directly before drifting off onto other topics, so...
------------------------------------------------

I've run into a strange problem...

Everything transfers from my TiVo Premier to my PC exceptionally well (and much faster with the Premier!) except one particular show.

I think the single-quote in the title is hosing up the curl command.

The show name is "Totally '80s"

kmttg drops the apostrophe when naming the directory and .Tivo file, but the url that curl requests still has it:
-----------------------------------------------------------------
>> DOWNLOADING I:\\Totally 80s\Totally 80s (09_12_2010) 05_00.TiVo ...

c:\cygwin\bin\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\gli\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie1731589126803249891.tm p --url xttp://192.168.0.12:80/download/Totally%20'80s.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=180079 --output "I:\\Totally 80s\Totally 80s (09_12_2010) 05_00.TiVo" 

Download failed to file: I:\\Totally 80s\Totally 80s (09_12_2010) 05_00.TiVo
Exit code: 52

curl: (52) Empty reply from server
------------------------------------------------------------

I assume this is what's causing the problem, as the shows I queued up BEFORE and AFTER the '80s worked fine.

Any ideas on how to transfer a show named this way?

Thanks everyone!

-Greg

kmttg: v0p7m
curl: 7.20.1

P.S. I changed the http to xttp in the curl command since I can't post links yet


----------



## moyekj

WrathWielder said:


> <snip>I think the single-quote in the title is hosing up the curl command.<snip>


Apostrophe in URL is perfectly fine, so that's not the problem. As an example here's a show with an apostrophe in URL which downloads fine using kmttg & curl:


Code:


"C:\home\kmttg java testing\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie1791762406254178199.tmp --url http://192.168.1.107:80/download/It's%20Always%20Sunny%20in%20Philadelphia.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=3559346 --output "C:\home\dvd\Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia - The Gang Buys a Boat (09_30_2010).TiVo"

It's more likely some issue with that particular recording. Try and download it with a web browser to see what happens.


----------



## WrathWielder

moyekj said:


> Apostrophe in URL is perfectly fine, so that's not the problem. As an example here's a show with an apostrophe in URL which downloads fine using kmttg & curl:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "C:\home\kmttg java testing\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie1791762406254178199.tmp --url xttp://192.168.1.107:80/download/It's%20Always%20Sunny%20in%20Philadelphia.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=3559346 --output "C:\home\dvd\Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia - The Gang Buys a Boat (09_30_2010).TiVo"
> 
> It's more likely some issue with that particular recording. Try and download it with a web browser to see what happens.


Strange! I was sure that was it - just a coincidence I guess 
Or could it be that MY apostrophe FOLLOWED a space (%20') and yours was between 2 chars? Just thinking out loud 

Can I ask what version of curl you are using?

I'm curious because here's what I just discovered...

Curl 7.20.1 is what I was using originally (full cygwin install), and it will not download the shows with the apostrophes.
I switched to curl 7.18.0 and it now works! They're transferring even as I speak 

Haven't tried 7.16.3 (which I believe is the latest version available at xttp://code.google.com/p/kmttg/downloads/list where the latest kmttg is)

I guess I'll stick with 7.18.0 - not sure why I switched...I guess I fell into the "latest version MUST be better" mindset, but I do recall now reading something about how the full cygwin version doesn't have some kmttg "tweaks" of some kind that the other stripped down .DLL - only versions have (or something along those lines) Maybe that's the problem...?

Thanks!

-Greg


----------



## larrs

Would it be possible for kmttg to correct for errors in the recording when it downloads to the PC? From time to time (40%) I get partial recordings due to dropouts in the video/audio of the recorded program. Since kmttg reports the size of the file in the NPL, would it be possible to somehow stop this partial recording from happening or even happening in 2 (or more) parts? 

It can really be a pain to find out where the error occurs, go to one Tivo to find that place in the recording, pause right after the error, go to another Tivo, transfer the recording to that Tivo from the paused point, wait for the transfer and then go back to kmttg to download the second section.

I am sure this is not a simple undertaking and I am not a programmer (and I did not stay in a Holoday Inn Express last night) so I do not know the effort involved. Just an inquiry...


----------



## moyekj

WrathWielder said:


> Strange! I was sure that was it - just a coincidence I guess
> Or could it be that MY apostrophe FOLLOWED a space (%20') and yours was between 2 chars? Just thinking out loud
> 
> Can I ask what version of curl you are using?
> 
> I'm curious because here's what I just discovered...
> 
> Curl 7.20.1 is what I was using originally (full cygwin install), and it will not download the shows with the apostrophes.
> I switched to curl 7.18.0 and it now works! They're transferring even as I speak
> 
> Haven't tried 7.16.3 (which I believe is the latest version available at xttp://code.google.com/p/kmttg/downloads/list where the latest kmttg is)
> 
> I guess I'll stick with 7.18.0 - not sure why I switched...I guess I fell into the "latest version MUST be better" mindset, but I do recall now reading something about how the full cygwin version doesn't have some kmttg "tweaks" of some kind that the other stripped down .DLL - only versions have (or something along those lines) Maybe that's the problem...?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Greg


I'm using non-cygwin version 7.18.0. I also tried with non-cygwin version 7.20.1 and it worked. However when I switched to cygwin version 7.16.3 it did have the exit code 52 issue as you originally reported, so obviously something wrong with cygwin version. Java mode download worked fine with same file with apostrophe.
So I guess the lesson here is that cygwin versions MAY give you issues such as this so better off sticking with native windows versions.


----------



## moyekj

larrs said:


> Would it be possible for kmttg to correct for errors in the recording when it downloads to the PC? From time to time (40%) I get partial recordings due to dropouts in the video/audio of the recorded program. Since kmttg reports the size of the file in the NPL, would it be possible to somehow stop this partial recording from happening or even happening in 2 (or more) parts?
> 
> It can really be a pain to find out where the error occurs, go to one Tivo to find that place in the recording, pause right after the error, go to another Tivo, transfer the recording to that Tivo from the paused point, wait for the transfer and then go back to kmttg to download the second section.
> 
> I am sure this is not a simple undertaking and I am not a programmer (and I did not stay in a Holoday Inn Express last night) so I do not know the effort involved. Just an inquiry...


 Something automated I doubt could be implemented. I'm not even sure if downloads with a specified byte offset are possible from a TiVo web server though I haven't looked into that. That may be an interesting option to explore, but even that would have issues since when you download from a TiVo you are not downloading the original file stored on the TiVo - it's converting file on the fly which is the reason why glitches can make that fail in the first place. So because of that I think byte offset is not possible. A time offset would be the ideal solution but I doubt there's a way to specify a time offset for a TiVo download.


----------



## txporter

shelleye said:


> Ah, THANK you. I don't remember what I started with, probably normal, but if not I will just play with it and see how it turns out. This will at least help me get started, as I can map my GUI settings to the command line settings you suggested.


You will also need to open up a command prompt window and run 'HandBrakeCLI --preset-list' from the Handbrake directory to get the list of presets and the flags they set. The list on the website that I linked to you are not up-to-date but the command flags from there are fine.


----------



## wmcbrine

moyekj said:


> I'm not even sure if downloads with a specified byte offset are possible from a TiVo web server though I haven't looked into that.


I don't believe they are, via TTG. I tried several ways to do it and got nowhere. They are of course possible (with time offset) via MRV, but I don't know of a non-TiVo implementation of that besides tivoserver, which AFAIK only works with hacked units that have had encryption disabled.

Interestingly, the TiVo itself will resume failed TTCB transfers using a byte offset, but the method it uses doesn't seem to work in the other direction.


----------



## txporter

shelleye said:


> Ah, THANK you. I don't remember what I started with, probably normal, but if not I will just play with it and see how it turns out. This will at least help me get started, as I can map my GUI settings to the command line settings you suggested.


Ok, I spent a little time today messing around with the profile I sent you. It isn't what you want. The presets set one of the anamorphic modes and it cannot be turned off. Here are a few other versions that I built for you. You can download them and remove the '.txt' and just drop them in your encode folder.

The first one is what you asked for. The second one includes detelecine which I prefer because it gets rid of the double frames that cause the slight jerks in high motion scenes. The third one includes detelecine and uses quality based encoding rather than average bitrate (your 2500kbps number). You really don't need anywhere near 2500kbps for SD video transcodes. I was working with a 2min sample of Rescue Me (from DVD). Here is an example of the size:
source - 2min Rescue Me = 106mb
shelleye profile = 38.3mb
shelleye2 profile = 31.3mb
shelleye3 profile = 16.4mb

Visually, I cannot distinguish between shelleye2 and shelleye3 encodes. I assume that you are using this profile to put onto an Ipod or something? Try an encode or two with the profiles and see what you like.

NOTE: This profile works well for 720x480 video (what you will get off of NTSC DVDs). Some of the recordings on Tivo are 544x480. Don't know if this profile will work well for that since the width and height are specified and 640>544.


----------



## shelleye

txporter said:


> ...Here are a few other versions that I built for you. You can download them and remove the '.txt' and just drop them in your encode folder....


Oh my gosh!! Thank you thank you thank you. I only came across this reply by accident, because I was just starting to try and build my own command line, and thought I would re-check the thread to confirm what you posted before. For some reason I wasn't getting thread updates via email. Anyway, I am so grateful, and really looking forward to trying these out. I'm actually using this encode for a Roku box, which I use to stream media and photos from a NAS. The Roku has a few very specific requirements, or else it chokes. My iPod touch, which I also use, is more forgiving, and seems to be able to use the same encodes. I can't wait to see if this works. Did I say thank you? Thank you!!!!


----------



## innocentfreak

Do most of you use the original air date to keep the shows in order? 

I am trying to find an easy way or tool that will auto convert a show with air date to one with the correct season and episode.

For example take Supernatural. If I transfer the episode from Friday, it will most likely transfer as Supernatural - 10/1/10 depending on your settings. I am just trying to find a way to convert to Supernatural - Two and a Half Men -S06E02.

I know there are renaming tools if I have the mpg file with just the show name and season and episode number, but didn't know if there was one for show and airdate.


----------



## ThAbtO

I miss having a estimated time remaining for my downloads on kmttg. Its been years since I had forgotten the formula to calculate. I wonder if it can be done for kmttg, even though its only an estimate.


----------



## shelleye

txporter said:


> ...Here are a few other versions that I built for you. You can download them and remove the '.txt' and just drop them in your encode folder...The third one includes detelecine and uses quality based encoding rather than average bitrate (your 2500kbps number).


I have tested all three of the profiles, and you are correct, the third one works just as well as the first two, to my eye anyway, and is half the size. I'm frankly baffled: my file sizes are going from 2-4G as .mpg, to 500M as .m4v. Is this truly how much it compresses? I guess it must be, because I'm watching it. But, wow.

Anyway, I have not run into any problems with syncing or streaming, so it might make sense to standardize the third version as a Handbrake Roku streaming profile. It's working beautifully for me. Did I say thank you?


----------



## cweb

kmttg works great with all my shows on all my Tivos, except for this season's Grey Anatomy. I have two episodes the kmttg refuses to download. The shows view as complete. I am able to transfer them to another Tivo with no problem. Kmttg won't even download the copies that successfully transferred to the other Tivo. I have reset and restarted the Tivo's with no success. The message is as follows:

Download failed to file: G:\TivoTemp\Greys Anatomy\Greys Anatomy 2010-09-30 Shock to the System.TiVo
Exit code: 52
% Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed

0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
curl: (52) Empty reply from server
Greys Anatomy 2010-09-30 Shock to the System.TiVo: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> kmttg works great with all my shows on all my Tivos, except for this season's Grey Anatomy. I have two episodes the kmttg refuses to download. The shows view as complete. I am able to transfer them to another Tivo with no problem. Kmttg won't even download the copies that successfully transferred to the other Tivo. I have reset and restarted the Tivo's with no success. The message is as follows:
> 
> Download failed to file: G:\TivoTemp\Greys Anatomy\Greys Anatomy 2010-09-30 Shock to the System.TiVo
> Exit code: 52
> % Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
> Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed
> 
> 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
> 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
> curl: (52) Empty reply from server
> Greys Anatomy 2010-09-30 Shock to the System.TiVo: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!


See a few posts up in this thread: The cygwin version of curl has a problem dealing with URLs with special characters such as single quotes (which above show will have). Fix is to either revert to default version of curl installed with kmttg or switch to Java downloads.
I'm going to hide the cygwin curl version download from kmttg downloads page since it should not be encouraged to use that version.


----------



## txporter

shelleye said:


> I have tested all three of the profiles, and you are correct, the third one works just as well as the first two, to my eye anyway, and is half the size. I'm frankly baffled: my file sizes are going from 2-4G as .mpg, to 500M as .m4v. Is this truly how much it compresses? I guess it must be, because I'm watching it. But, wow.
> 
> Anyway, I have not run into any problems with syncing or streaming, so it might make sense to standardize the third version as a Handbrake Roku streaming profile. It's working beautifully for me. Did I say thank you?


Can you send me a link to the Roku stream requirements? As far as I can tell, they should be able to support 720p or 1080i streams (depending on model). I don't see why you need to modify the resolution for SD streams at all.

Can you try another encode where you modify the 3rd profile and remove the '-w 640 -l 368' flags? This should transcode the video without resolution change. Also, do you have any HD video streams (1080i/720p) that you can re-encode and try? For HD, I would again remove the '-w 640 -l 368' flags and change the '-q 19.0' to '-q 21.0'.

I think we might simply be able to modify the profile(s) I made earlier for lew/richklein to simply encode with AAC audio rather than passing through AC3. I have attached two new profiles that are simply modifications of the earlier profiles with AAC audio instead. Can you test an encode with those to see if they work for you?


----------



## txporter

txporter said:


> Forgot to add the large file flag to this encoding profile (-4), which will cause issues if the resulting mp4 file is larger than 4GB. Updated and attached.


One more update to this profile as well as including both SD/HD version. I am dropping the framerate flag that forces the stream to 23.976fps like the first one had. This should allow FILM, PAL and INTERLACED material to be handled properly.


----------



## shelleye

Once again, I almost failed to see your updates. I'm looking forward to trying them out. Here's a link to the roku forum discussion: http://forums.roku.com/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=26058&p=189257&hilit=settings#p189257 (I hope I'm allowed to post that), and here is my cut and paste of the same post: "RockyFord wrote: I spent about 12 hours this past weekend trying to find the magic sauce for encoding videos in Handbrake. Here are my results: Premise: I have .mpg (full mpeg2 dvd rips) and .avi (mp4) with 5.1ac3 audio in most cases. The settings that work best for me and seem to reproduce the proper frame without wierd letterboxing or cropping:

Container:MP4 File, Large File Size and Web Optimized checked.

Picture:Anamorphic is set to None. Width is set to 640 (half of 1280), Height auto sets for aspect ratio (Using half width really seems to allow the codec to pack in the detail. The TV upscales the picture beautifully and my file sizes stay manageable. Cropping: Custom and I zero all values.

Video Filters: All off except for Decomb Default

Video: Video Codec: H.264(x264) Framerate:29.97 Avg. Bitrae:2500 or 3000 (Constant Quality doesn't seem to work well with roku because the bitrate may climb too high in spots)

Audio: Use only one track of audio, I found that when I had two tracks of audio that were different the results became unpredictable. I use the AC3 passthru (DTS) for the files that have it already inside and the AAC works well for the files that don't have 5.1."

To which somebody replies "You can actually drop the average bitrate to 1500 - 1600 without a loss of quality, this will make smaller files."

I follow all settings, except that I don't do custom cropping, since automatic cropping seems to do the same thing....?

EDIT: one note about frame rates: Roku seems to choke on anything but a framerate of 29.97, which I have confirmed by trying to use some old encodes. So that value probably can't be messed with. There seems to be some debate about AC3 vs. AAC audio (most say AC3, or two audio streams will confuse Roku, some think you can do AC3 passthrough), but since I don't have 5.1 surround sound I go with the sure choice.

I will wait to hear from you before I mess with the profiles you sent me, in case you want me to try something different based on these more experienced opinions. My plan, if this works, is to change my workflow completely, and use KTTMG to batch process all of my DVD rips. I will also post my rave review over on the Roku forums. Tivo and Roku are, in my opinion, a match made in heaven.


----------



## txporter

shelleye said:


> Once again, I almost failed to see your updates. I'm looking forward to trying them out. Here's a link to the roku forum discussion: http://forums.roku.com/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=26058&p=189257&hilit=settings#p189257 (I hope I'm allowed to post that), and here is my cut and paste of the same post: "RockyFord wrote: I spent about 12 hours this past weekend trying to find the magic sauce for encoding videos in Handbrake. Here are my results: Premise: I have .mpg (full mpeg2 dvd rips) and .avi (mp4) with 5.1ac3 audio in most cases. The settings that work best for me and seem to reproduce the proper frame without wierd letterboxing or cropping:
> 
> Container:MP4 File, Large File Size and Web Optimized checked.
> 
> Picture:Anamorphic is set to None. Width is set to 640 (half of 1280), Height auto sets for aspect ratio (Using half width really seems to allow the codec to pack in the detail. The TV upscales the picture beautifully and my file sizes stay manageable. Cropping: Custom and I zero all values.
> 
> Video Filters: All off except for Decomb Default
> 
> Video: Video Codec: H.264(x264) Framerate:29.97 Avg. Bitrae:2500 or 3000 (Constant Quality doesn't seem to work well with roku because the bitrate may climb too high in spots)
> 
> Audio: Use only one track of audio, I found that when I had two tracks of audio that were different the results became unpredictable. I use the AC3 passthru (DTS) for the files that have it already inside and the AAC works well for the files that don't have 5.1."
> 
> To which somebody replies "You can actually drop the average bitrate to 1500 - 1600 without a loss of quality, this will make smaller files."
> 
> I follow all settings, except that I don't do custom cropping, since automatic cropping seems to do the same thing....?
> 
> EDIT: one note about frame rates: Roku seems to choke on anything but a framerate of 29.97, which I have confirmed by trying to use some old encodes. So that value probably can't be messed with. There seems to be some debate about AC3 vs. AAC audio (most say AC3, or two audio streams will confuse Roku, some think you can do AC3 passthrough), but since I don't have 5.1 surround sound I go with the sure choice.
> 
> I will wait to hear from you before I mess with the profiles you sent me, in case you want me to try something different based on these more experienced opinions. My plan, if this works, is to change my workflow completely, and use KTTMG to batch process all of my DVD rips. I will also post my rave review over on the Roku forums. Tivo and Roku are, in my opinion, a match made in heaven.


Did you say that you used my 2nd and 3rd profiles already to encode some videos? Those are set to run de-telecine which will result in 23.976fps video (usually). If you got good results on the Roku with those, then it sounds like the framerate point may be incorrect. Please confirm. You can use MediaInfo or GSpot to confirm the framerate (among other things).

Also, it looks like the Roku will also accept AC3 audio, which means that you can probably use the tivo_sd/hd_crf profiles without any need for modification (this assumes that de-telecine and frame size are not a problem).

Finally, you can drop the -l 368 portion of the flags, but I think the aspect ratio will be off. I was getting a framesize of 640x432 without forcing the height to 368, which is why I did force it.


----------



## shelleye

I just went back and checked the encodes I did with your profile, and saw, to my shock, that half of them are showing up as 23.976 frame rates. So far I haven't had any difficulty playing them. But I know I (and others) had to re-encode multiple .m4v files that had a 23.976 frame rate. Most (but not all) of those files would freeze some time into streaming, and never recover. Once they were re-encoded at 29.97, they played fine.

In your opinion, as a person with no Roku, but obvious knowledge of Handbrake, what would be the best profile/profile settings for me to start with? The only thing I care about is that the stream not choke (which seems to mean, most of the time, 29.97), and that I preserve the original aspect ratio of the film. 

(Can I ask you a question? Why would the Roku forum guy have set the width to 640 in the first place? He seemed to feel that it gave the best picture quality, but I see your point, that anything that starts out at 720 would do best if you just leave it alone. 640 seemed to be the magic number for him because it's half of 1280.)

I apologize for dragging you into what turned out to be a much longer conversation than I meant for it to be. Hopefully I will be on my way soon.


----------



## txporter

shelleye said:


> I just went back and checked the encodes I did with your profile, and saw, to my shock, that half of them are showing up as 23.976 frame rates. So far I haven't had any difficulty playing them. But I know I (and others) had to re-encode multiple .m4v files that had a 23.976 frame rate. Most (but not all) of those files would freeze some time into streaming, and never recover. Once they were re-encoded at 29.97, they played fine.
> 
> In your opinion, as a person with no Roku, but obvious knowledge of Handbrake, what would be the best profile/profile settings for me to start with? The only thing I care about is that the stream not choke (which seems to mean, most of the time, 29.97), and that I preserve the original aspect ratio of the film.
> 
> (Can I ask you a question? Why would the Roku forum guy have set the width to 640 in the first place? He seemed to feel that it gave the best picture quality, but I see your point, that anything that starts out at 720 would do best if you just leave it alone. 640 seemed to be the magic number for him because it's half of 1280.)
> 
> I apologize for dragging you into what turned out to be a much longer conversation than I meant for it to be. Hopefully I will be on my way soon.


The 640 number looks to have come from an effort to minimize file size. He said he was using half the width of 1280 (720p video). Based on this page, it looks like all of the new Rokus will play 720p video and 2 of 3 will play 1080p. Based on that, I think there is zero reason to worry about framesize adjustments. I would just encode without either -w or -l flags meaning input resolution = output resolution. Most of the time, 1080p is shorthand for 1080p24 which is 23.976 fps. I think Roku intends to support 23.976fps framerates, so you should be ok. BUT that isn't to say that you won't see problems at 23.976fps. TivoHD has some playback issues with 23.976fps material that are not present at 25+ fps, so it can happen.

Personally, I would suggest using the hb_tivo_sd(hd)_crf profiles. That allows you to keep the surround sound AC3 audio if you can use it, and removes the telecine frames if they are present. The deeper I get into video editting/transcoding, the easier it is for me to see the subtle problems with video. I really hate the telecine judder. You will see this if you force FILM video to 29.97fps. Most everything that you watch nowadays in the US is FILM rate (TV shows, movies).

What I would do is create a short clip (maybe 2-5 mins) and encode it various ways and test them out on your Roku. Ideally, I would like to find a profile that works on both Tivo (probably Premiere since it has best h.264 support) and Roku and use that.

To start with, I would take a short clip and use the shelleye3 profile I created:
1. shelleye3
2. remove '-w 640 -l 368' = verify that standard SD resolution plays without a problem
3. same as 2 + replace '--aencoder faac --ab 160 --mixdown dpl12 --arate 48 --drc 0.0' with '-E ac3' = verify that AC3 audio works
4. same as 3 + remove '--detelecine' = compare 23.976fps video to 29.97fps video

If you don't see a problem with test #3, then you will be fine using the hb_tivo_sd(hd)_crf profiles I posted above.


----------



## shelleye

A succinct and clear troubleshooting path. I will do as you say and post my results, here and in the Roku forum, in hopes of helping others who are moving into this brave new world. (I spent some time searching that forum and the internet, thinking somebody MUST have come up with a best practices encode, but nobody has, yet....)


----------



## txporter

shelleye said:


> A succinct and clear troubleshooting path. I will do as you say and post my results, here and in the Roku forum, in hopes of helping others who are moving into this brave new world. (I spent some time searching that forum and the internet, thinking somebody MUST have come up with a best practices encode, but nobody has, yet....)


I probably should have added a #5 and that is to try an encode using the hb_tivo_sd(hd)_crf profile. I forgot that there are actually some x264 setting differences between the Normal Profile in Handbrake and the High Profile which I use in hb_tivo_sd_crf profile. The ones that I created for you were based off of the Normal Profile.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> I miss having a estimated time remaining for my downloads on kmttg. Its been years since I had forgotten the formula to calculate. I wonder if it can be done for kmttg, even though its only an estimate.


 The reason I never added this in the past is that TiVo does not give good indication of the file size to be downloaded to your PC (since it does conversion on the fly when using TTG it probably cannot estimate file size accurately enough to report it). Without knowing accurate file size it's impossible to give an accurate estimate of time remaining. You may have noticed for downloads the % complete never actually reaches 100% since the file size stored on TiVo is always greater than what actually gets downloaded via TTG.
In any case for next release I have added a configuration option that if enabled will show estimated time remaining instead of download bit rate which some may find more useful even though it's not very accurate (will never actually get down to zero).


----------



## cweb

moyekj said:


> The cygwin version of curl has a problem dealing with URLs with special characters such as single quotes (which above show will have). Fix is to either revert to default version of curl installed with kmttg or switch to Java downloads.
> I'm going to hide the cygwin curl version download from kmttg downloads page since it should not be encouraged to use that version.


Thanks moyekj. I thought about that issue but didn't see an apostrophe in the output so I didn't think it relevant. However, clearly "Grey's" does, so I went back to the regular curl and all is once again right with the world of kmttg. I'm not even sure why I went with the cygwin version in the first place.

Again, thanks.


----------



## shelleye

txporter said:


> I probably should have added a #5 and that is to try an encode using the hb_tivo_sd(hd)_crf profile.


For those who are interested, and with thanks for those who have been helping me, here is what I ended up with:

1) you need to set your stream at 29.97 fps, or the roku stream will hang up and rebuffer, especially on content longer than one hour. 2) the Roku cant process an encode with two audio tracks, so you need to set 1 audio track in Handbrake; although some people are able to successfully pass through AC3 content, faac is the most universally compatible format. 3) the Roku cant (at least in my house) handle passthrough greater than the capacity of your Roku box; since my boxes are 720P (1280 x 720), I have to set the width at 1280 or lesswhen I did pass through encoding of hd content (1920 x 1080), the stream was noisy, and rebuffered.

After confirming these three rules, I played with different settings, and arrived at the following profiles, one for transcoding HDTV content, and one for standard definition DVDs, although they are basically the same except for the frame width:

HDTV Profile: Frame width 960, I let Handbrake determine height based on the original aspect ratio; anamorphic none; keep aspect ratio checked; decomb and detelecine video filters default the rest off; fps 29.97; avg bitrate 2500; faac audio; audio bitrate 160. DVD Profile: the same except I set the frame width at 720, which is the original width of a standard dvd.

Notes: I tried various picture widths: 640, which is recommended on the Roksbox thread, as well as 720, and 940, and felt that 940 gave me by far the best results. I didnt go any higher, because the highest Handbrake preset is 940, and I figure those guys must have some reason for keeping it at 940. Some people have said that lower bitrates (1500-1600) and/or using constant quality (RF 21) produce equivalent results with smaller file size, but I had some issues with buffering when I tried constant quality on some videos.

Based on advice I got here, I translated the above settings into two .txt files that seem to give me the same output as using the above settings in the Handbrake GUI. I am posting them here, in case they prove useful.

Thanks to all for all of your help.


----------



## txporter

shelleye said:


> For those who are interested, and with thanks for those who have been helping me, here is what I ended up with:
> 
> 1) you need to set your stream at 29.97 fps, or the roku stream will hang up and rebuffer, especially on content longer than one hour. 2) the Roku cant process an encode with two audio tracks, so you need to set 1 audio track in Handbrake; although some people are able to successfully pass through AC3 content, faac is the most universally compatible format. 3) the Roku cant (at least in my house) handle passthrough greater than the capacity of your Roku box; since my boxes are 720P (1280 x 720), I have to set the width at 1280 or lesswhen I did pass through encoding of hd content (1920 x 1080), the stream was noisy, and rebuffered.
> 
> After confirming these three rules, I played with different settings, and arrived at the following profiles, one for transcoding HDTV content, and one for standard definition DVDs, although they are basically the same except for the frame width:
> 
> HDTV Profile: Frame width 960, I let Handbrake determine height based on the original aspect ratio; anamorphic none; keep aspect ratio checked; decomb and detelecine video filters default the rest off; fps 29.97; avg bitrate 2500; faac audio; audio bitrate 160. DVD Profile: the same except I set the frame width at 720, which is the original width of a standard dvd.
> 
> Notes: I tried various picture widths: 640, which is recommended on the Roksbox thread, as well as 720, and 940, and felt that 940 gave me by far the best results. I didnt go any higher, because the highest Handbrake preset is 940, and I figure those guys must have some reason for keeping it at 940. Some people have said that lower bitrates (1500-1600) and/or using constant quality (RF 21) produce equivalent results with smaller file size, but I had some issues with buffering when I tried constant quality on some videos.
> 
> Based on advice I got here, I translated the above settings into two .txt files that seem to give me the same output as using the above settings in the Handbrake GUI. I am posting them here, in case they prove useful.
> 
> Thanks to all for all of your help.


Glad that you found some profiles that work for you!


----------



## ThAbtO

Here is something I discovered:

Since I don't have TiVo Desktop installed any more, I have been getting errors when I tried to push .TiVo files from Kmttg. The solution was to decode them to .mpg and then push works without any problems.


----------



## shelleye

txporter said:


> Glad that you found some profiles that work for you!


Me too! (I considered titling my post "Obsessive Encoding Disorder".) Needless to say, I couldn't have done it without your help.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Here is something I discovered:
> 
> Since I don't have TiVo Desktop installed any more, I have been getting errors when I tried to push .TiVo files from Kmttg. The solution was to decode them to .mpg and then push works without any problems.


 You can push .TiVo files with pyTivo. You just have to configure pyTivo with path to tivodecode so pyTivo will decode on fly while pushing. See pyTivo thread:
http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/tivodecode-support-t831.html


----------



## shiffrin

Is there a way to exclude certain files from being processed? I've read through the documentation and didn't see any way to specify this.

I record 'The Daily Show' and 'Stephen Colbert' but really don't need to back them up to my server. Any suggestions?


----------



## moyekj

shiffrin said:


> Is there a way to exclude certain files from being processed? I've read through the documentation and didn't see any way to specify this.
> 
> I record 'The Daily Show' and 'Stephen Colbert' but really don't need to back them up to my server. Any suggestions?


 It is possible though not obvious or pretty. Setup a "title" type auto transfer with the following text:


Code:


^((?!daily show|colbert).)*$

The above is a regex pattern that says to match everything except titles containing "daily show" and "colbert".

NOTE: You can enable "Dry Run Mode (test keywords only)" option under GLOBAL SETTINGS to try it out. Once enabled then OK the auto transfers form and then use Auto Transfers->Run Once in GUI. You will see in message window all the titles that are matched, which should exclude the daily show and colbert titles. Once satisfied it works then of course remember to turn off the Dry Run Mode.

P.S. I updated the auto_transfers Wiki page to include this example.


----------



## shiffrin

moyekj said:


> It is possible though not obvious or pretty. Setup a "title" type auto transfer with the following text:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ^((?!daily show|colbert).)*$
> 
> The above is a regex pattern that says to match everything except titles containing "daily show" and "colbert".
> 
> NOTE: You can enable "Dry Run Mode (test keywords only)" option under GLOBAL SETTINGS to try it out. Once enabled then OK the auto transfers form and then use Auto Transfers->Run Once in GUI. You will see in message window all the titles that are matched, which should exclude the daily show and colbert titles. Once satisfied it works then of course remember to turn off the Dry Run Mode.
> 
> P.S. I updated the auto_transfers Wiki page to include this example.


Thank you very much. That does exactly what I want and I learned a little bit about auto configure.


----------



## KevinG

Is there any way to configure autotransfers of different shows to end up in different directories?

So, let's say I want all Spongebob episodes in a /Kids folder and all Boardwalk Empire in an /Adults folder?


----------



## moyekj

KevinG said:


> Is there any way to configure autotransfers of different shows to end up in different directories?
> 
> So, let's say I want all Spongebob episodes in a /Kids folder and all Boardwalk Empire in an /Adults folder?


 No. You can use [/] keyword in File Naming configuration to generate folders though. For example:


Code:


[mainTitle][/][episodeTitle] ([monthNum]_[mday]_[year])

Using above for example all Spongebob episodes end up in "Spongebob" folder.
See details about file naming options in configuring_kmttg wiki page.


----------



## KevinG

moyekj said:


> No. You can use [/] keyword in File Naming configuration to generate folders though. For example:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [mainTitle][/][episodeTitle] ([monthNum]_[mday]_[year])
> 
> Using above for example all Spongebob episodes end up in "Spongebob" folder.
> See details about file naming options in configuring_kmttg wiki page.


Hmm, not entirely sure I can make that work for me... I need these to end up on completely different shared volumes since I'm trying to get it so the "Adult" shows aren't exposed to my kids' WD Live media players.


----------



## moyekj

KevinG said:


> Hmm, not entirely sure I can make that work for me... I need these to end up on completely different shared volumes since I'm trying to get it so the "Adult" shows aren't exposed to my kids' WD Live media players.


 Only other suggestion I have is to setup a "custom" script that moves titles to where you want them according to their names.


----------



## Marceneiro

Hi, I'm new to kmttg, and I've been trying to get the VRD QS fix running from the GUI, but I keep getting this type of error, no matter the file:



Code:


qsfix failed (exit code: 4 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\DOCUME~1\Mar\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRD2478777492916378502.vbs "S:\TiVo Downloads\New Yankee Workshop - Kitchen Cabinet Basics (10_12_2010).mpg" "S:\TiVo Downloads\New Yankee Workshop - Kitchen Cabinet Basics (10_12_2010).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\DOCUME~1\Mar\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRDLock5644255066559464974.tmp 
? Problem opening output file: S:\TiVo Downloads\New Yankee Workshop - Kitchen Cabinet Basics (10_12_2010).mpg.qsfix

I can open the file in VideoReDo and run the Quickstream Fix manually, so I don't think it is a problem with the files. Does anyone have any ideas as to what is going wrong?


----------



## moyekj

Marceneiro said:


> Hi, I'm new to kmttg, and I've been trying to get the VRD QS fix running from the GUI, but I keep getting this type of error, no matter the file:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> qsfix failed (exit code: 4 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\DOCUME~1\Mar\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRD2478777492916378502.vbs "S:\TiVo Downloads\New Yankee Workshop - Kitchen Cabinet Basics (10_12_2010).mpg" "S:\TiVo Downloads\New Yankee Workshop - Kitchen Cabinet Basics (10_12_2010).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\DOCUME~1\Mar\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRDLock5644255066559464974.tmp
> ? Problem opening output file: S:\TiVo Downloads\New Yankee Workshop - Kitchen Cabinet Basics (10_12_2010).mpg.qsfix
> 
> I can open the file in VideoReDo and run the Quickstream Fix manually, so I don't think it is a problem with the files. Does anyone have any ideas as to what is going wrong?


Most likely you are using a recent beta version of VRD TVS4? There were changes to the VRD COM code recently that makes it non-backwards compatible. I already addressed the issue but haven't released a version of kmttg yet containing support for newer VRD, however you can download latest beta version here.


----------



## Marceneiro

moyekj said:


> Most likely you are using a recent beta version of VRD TVS4? There were changes to the VRD COM code recently that makes it non-backwards compatible. I already addressed the issue but haven't released a version of kmttg yet containing support for newer VRD, however you can download latest beta version...


That was it exactly! I'm using the latest beta of VRD TVS4. I tried the latest beta of kmttg, and it worked perfectly.

Thanks so much!


----------



## moyekj

Highlights of this release include support for latest versions of VideoRedo, configuration option to show estimated time remaining for downloads and better configuration options to support downloads from your TiVos from internet.

NOTE: In this release the custom VideoRedo COM scripts reside in VRDscripts folder in kmttg installation. This gives more transparency as to what they are doing as well as making it a little easier to debug and/or customize further for your own needs if desired.

See release notes for full details.


----------



## ThAbtO

I just loaded v0p7p and now it will not recognize my S2 and gives me an exit code 6, but it does read my THD with no problem. The MAK is the same on both. I also tried to re-enter my network settings and its been on static IP. PyTivo and my web browser will read the playlist, but not v0p7p.

Edit: now it will not read my THD when I pressed on refresh.
Edit2: I restarted kmttg and it seems to work again.


----------



## moyekj

Nothing changed compared to last release related to downloads/playlist retrieval methods. Are you using curl method (if so which version) or Java method for downloads? Try switching methods to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> Nothing changed compared to last release related to downloads/playlist retrieval methods. Are you using curl method (if so which version) or Java method for downloads? Try switching methods to see if it makes any difference.


I found the problem, when I activated the estimated time remaining feature, the Exit code 6 reappeared, just had to restart without the time remaining and no problems.


----------



## KevinG

Has anyone ever experienced the kmttg v0p7l UI disappearing?

I remoted into my server, and left the GUI up. Shut down my client machine. Woke my client machine, and remoted into the server again.

kmttg was still running (it's icon was in the task bar), but the UI was no where to be found. I killed it, and relaunched it...but the UI never appears again. I don't want to have to reboot the server every time I need to access the UI, so this is somewhat of a problem...

Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> I found the problem, when I activated the estimated time remaining feature, the Exit code 6 reappeared, just had to restart without the time remaining and no problems.


 Doesn't make much sense to me. Time remaining is only related to show downloads, not Now Playings lists. My guess is the S2 web server is borderline and sometimes responds, sometimes doesn't. Probably a state that a reboot would cure.


----------



## ThAbtO

In the end, I reverted back to 7j and then restarted the PC because even firefox stopped working but IE works.

BTW, when I double-clicked on a job, a window opens with STDOUT and STDERR, the download data appears in STDERR. Shouldn't it be in STDOUT?


----------



## orangeboy

KevinG said:


> Has anyone ever experienced the kmttg v0p7l UI disappearing?
> 
> I remoted into my server, and left the GUI up. Shut down my client machine. Woke my client machine, and remoted into the server again.
> 
> kmttg was still running (it's icon was in the task bar), but the UI was no where to be found. I killed it, and relaunched it...but the UI never appears again. I don't want to have to reboot the server every time I need to access the UI, so this is somewhat of a problem...
> 
> Thanks!


Need more info. Wait OSs are you using?


----------



## KevinG

orangeboy said:


> Need more info. Wait OSs are you using?


Yes, of course...I forgot this thing runs just about anywhere.

In this case, I'm running it on Windows Home Server (which is basically Windows Server 2003).

As it turns out, the window ends up being a tiny window the size of the title bar. I have to find it, and then resize it. This could have more to do with Remote login (mstsc) than anything else...


----------



## shelleye

I've been using KMTTG for a few weeks now, happily downloading, decrypting, commercial cutting, transcoding, all in the background. So great!!! 

I have bumped into a problem episode, and I wonder if somebody might have an explanation: the show is Blood Brothers, recorded in HD (1900 x ??). I have tried downloading it several times, first running kmttg as a service, then manually. Each time it hangs at 20% when outputting the "cut" version. So I decided to just download and decrypt using kmttg, then do the cutting and transcoding myself. Come to find out that the downloaded and decrypted file is downright weird, with all kids of audio speedups and what looks like dropped frames. Unwatchable, and crashes Videoredo when I try to open it. Quickstream fix with filters makes it possible to open the file in Videoredo, but doesn't repair what looks like a completely corrupted stream. I can play the same .tivo file just fine on my tivo. All other programs seems to be transferring just fine. At the moment I'm downloading it again (as a .tivo, no decrypting) and I'm going to try using direct show dump, or something else to decrypt, and see if I still get the weird stream. 

Any thoughts about what might be going on?


----------



## CerwinVega

With each new release, I continue to give KMTTG a try. However, I never have success download/decrypting/etc more than 1 episode at a time. Thus, I have not found it any more useful than Tivo Desktop and Handbrake separately, although I continue to hope that I can make it my all-in-one solution.

If I start a queue of jobs with more than 1 episode on my Tivo HD, almost every time, the 2nd episode will fail, the 3rd will finish successfully, and then nothing else will respond after that. And the only solution that I've found to get things working again is to reboot the Tivo HD. Using the "reset tivo web server" menu option doesn't seem to do anything. In addition, even when KMTTG isn't getting a response from the Tivo, I can get Tivo Desktop to read the Now Playing list and successfully download episodes. When it "fails", one of the episodes will throw and error and get placed back in the queue. The following episode will show as downloading, but nothing will happen. And then it's hung. The Tivo will also respond to ping and telnet requests when it's "hung". 

I'ved tried curl as well as the Java download methods. I've tried increasing the timeout to larger values. And I've lowered the number of simultaneous jobs to 1. I've tried Bonjour as well as the Tivo beacon for finding the Tivo. 

I'm really at wits end but really love the idea of KMTTG and would love it someone could tell me what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## moyekj

CerwinVega. Stay tuned... another user I exchanged emails with recently was having same issue with his THD. What he found seems to solve the problem is to put a delay between download attempts on the same TiVo (in his case he hard coded 30 second delay). So since that does seem to help I will be adding an option for a configurable delay between downloads. When I have implemented something I'll post a beta version with the option that you can give a try if you wish.


----------



## CerwinVega

moyekj said:


> CerwinVega. Stay tuned... another user I exchanged emails with recently was having same issue with his THD. What he found seems to solve the problem is to put a delay between download attempts on the same TiVo (in his case he hard coded 30 second delay). So since that does seem to help I will be adding an option for a configurable delay between downloads. When I have implemented something I'll post a beta version with the option that you can give a try if you wish.


Fantastic! I thought that the setting that's already there for the delay between download retry attempts already handled this, but based on what you're saying, this setting is only for the delay between failures then? If the download is successful, I'm guessing the program tries to download the new episode right away?

Is it possible that the code isn't doing a clean disconnect also after a successful download? Are you re-using the same connection?

I just downloaded the Java source code and am looking through it now. I might try doing the same thing with the hard coded delay if I can find the right location.


----------



## KevinG

Maybe this isn't the right place for this question, since I think this is a tivodecode problem, and not a kmttg problem...but here goes.

I've started grabbing all "spongebob" episodes to my home server via kmttg. It is set to only "decode" (and a custom command that moves the results to the right place, but does nothing to the files otherwise).

I've noticed that most, if not all, of the files end up with no audio (when played via a wd hd live). When I examine them in MediaInfo, some look okay, some don't (as far as audio goes). 

Some searching around led me to MPEG Streamclip, and File->Convert To MPEG... absolutely solves the problem 100&#37; of the time.

So, here's the question...does anyone know what that is doing? And, better yet...what *other* tools will do the same thing via the command-line, so I can add that step to kmttg?

Thanks.
-Kevin


----------



## ThAbtO

Whenever I try to use v0p7p, it crashes my Tivo's network and I have to reboot the Tivo. It happened several times and most of the time, its just from opening v0p7p. So, now I am back to v0p7j.

Note: If you get Exit Code: 7 in v0p7p, I believe it lost connection to the Tivo.


----------



## sanjonny

Hi there, I am having a problem mostly with an encode setting for converting a hi res tivo file to exactly what I want and hopefully you can help. I have tried several of the built in encoder settings and my own versions of them, but cannot get the exact right thing to happen. So I already have the file decoded (5 minute file for testing)
I want to just pass thru the video in the mpg wrapper and convert the audio from AC3 to standard audio in mpg format. The player I am using will not easily read the mp4 formats and it reads SD files fine, except if the audio is AC3. So I guess I would need the same setting to pass thru basically all video, but demux/remux or whatever any audio input to whatever the basic .mpg standard is (2 channel?) Is this possible or do I have to change the settings if it is high res vs. non high res, etc. Or AC3 vs 3 channel.
The current encode settings basically transfer the Ac3 audio across to the wrapper (and make it an mp4 instead of mpg) in most cases for the encoding such as the tivo_hd profile. I basically just want to take the decrypted file and downgrade the audio properly for testing.

Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Whenever I try to use v0p7p, it crashes my Tivo's network and I have to reboot the Tivo. It happened several times and most of the time, its just from opening v0p7p. So, now I am back to v0p7j.
> 
> Note: If you get Exit Code: 7 in v0p7p, I believe it lost connection to the Tivo.


 There's a bug in v0p7p, so should not be used. It's adding extra ":" character at end of IP address which causes failed downloads when using curl downloads. I'm working on a fix to release hopefully by tomorrow.


----------



## moyekj

Just released v0p7q release to fix a couple of bugs introduced in last release, especially the bug with extra ":" character at end of IP address.

Also added new configuration option under *Program Options* tab called *delay in seconds between multiple downloads* to help relieve stress on TiVo server when there are multiple downloads queued up from same TiVo.

See release notes for details.


----------



## CerwinVega

moyekj said:


> Just released v0p7q release to fix a couple of bugs introduced in last release, especially the bug with extra ":" character at end of IP address.
> 
> Also added new configuration option under *Program Options* tab called *delay in seconds between multiple downloads* to help relieve stress on TiVo server when there are multiple downloads queued up from same TiVo.
> 
> See release notes for details.


I can't thank you enough for incorporating this "delay between" feature. I am kicking myself for not reaching out to you months ago. I'm really surprised that I'm the first person to bring this up. I just downloaded and decrypted 6 shows consecutively without issue. I'm beyond excited!

Now I can start playing with some of the handbrake encode features and commercial trimming, etc


----------



## stalemate

How many seconds of delay did you use to get it to work?


----------



## CerwinVega

stalemate said:


> How many seconds of delay did you use to get it to work?


I left the setting at the default 10 seconds. I'm sure pretty much anything would work. I think my Tivo was being overloaded by receiving additional requests before the previous item in the queue fully finished (or disconnected cleanly).


----------



## txporter

sanjonny said:


> Hi there, I am having a problem mostly with an encode setting for converting a hi res tivo file to exactly what I want and hopefully you can help. I have tried several of the built in encoder settings and my own versions of them, but cannot get the exact right thing to happen. So I already have the file decoded (5 minute file for testing)
> I want to just pass thru the video in the mpg wrapper and convert the audio from AC3 to standard audio in mpg format. The player I am using will not easily read the mp4 formats and it reads SD files fine, except if the audio is AC3. So I guess I would need the same setting to pass thru basically all video, but demux/remux or whatever any audio input to whatever the basic .mpg standard is (2 channel?) Is this possible or do I have to change the settings if it is high res vs. non high res, etc. Or AC3 vs 3 channel.
> The current encode settings basically transfer the Ac3 audio across to the wrapper (and make it an mp4 instead of mpg) in most cases for the encoding such as the tivo_hd profile. I basically just want to take the decrypted file and downgrade the audio properly for testing.
> 
> Your help is greatly appreciated.


Not sure what sort of audio that you want exactly. Here is a ffmpeg profile that copies the video and converts the AC3 audio to 2ch MP2 @ 192k. It keeps the file as .mpg. Just download, remove the .txt extension and drop into your kmttg/encode directory.

You can also use AAC audio if you want. Just change the '-acodec mp2' in the string to '-acodec aac' and adjust bitrate (-ab) to whatever you want.

This should work with any mpg file, regardless of resolution. It is simply copying the video over.


----------



## ThAbtO

Got this when I doubled clicked on the current job on v0p7q, under Java download.



Code:


java.lang.NullPointerException
	at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.taskInfo.<init>(taskInfo.java:123)
	at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.jobTable.MouseClicked(jobTable.java:66)
	at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.jobTable.access$000(jobTable.java:24)
	at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.jobTable$1.mouseClicked(jobTable.java:53)
	at java.awt.AWTEventMulticaster.mouseClicked(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.AWTEventMulticaster.mouseClicked(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## moyekj

Native Java tasks (such as javadownload) don't have stdout/stderr so double-clicking on them would not show anything anyway. Other than the Null Exception message dump there's no bad side effect so not a critical problem. I've already checked in code to not attempt to popup window for such tasks for next release.


----------



## sanjonny

txporter said:


> Not sure what sort of audio that you want exactly. Here is a ffmpeg profile that copies the video and converts the AC3 audio to 2ch MP2 @ 192k. It keeps the file as .mpg. Just download, remove the .txt extension and drop into your kmttg/encode directory.
> 
> You can also use AAC audio if you want. Just change the '-acodec mp2' in the string to '-acodec aac' and adjust bitrate (-ab) to whatever you want.
> 
> This should work with any mpg file, regardless of resolution. It is simply copying the video over.


i'll take a look, i did find a couple of interesting settings, which i will post once i finished testing the, a followup question, in the recent release notes, there are 2 new profiles added for encode, but i cannot find out what their description is, where would i find that info?(i havent upgraded yet till downloads finish running


----------



## moyekj

They were both contributed by none other than txporter:
hb_tivo_hd_crf (for HD sources - targets playback on TiVos):
Handbrake tivo hd: mp4 container, Constant Quality (CRF=21) h.264 video, ac3 audio

hb_tivo_sd_crf (for SD sources - targets playback on TiVos):
Handbrake tivo sd: mp4 container, Constant Quality (CRF=19) h.264 video, ac3 audio

NOTE: mp4 container with AC3 audio is relatively new and not many media players/devices support that (but TiVo Series 3 & Series 4 machines do).


----------



## txporter

moyekj said:


> They were both contributed by none other than txporter:
> hb_tivo_hd_crf (for HD sources - targets playback on TiVos):
> Handbrake tivo hd: mp4 container, Constant Quality (CRF=21) h.264 video, ac3 audio
> 
> hb_tivo_sd_crf (for SD sources - targets playback on TiVos):
> Handbrake tivo sd: mp4 container, Constant Quality (CRF=19) h.264 video, ac3 audio
> 
> NOTE: mp4 container with AC3 audio is relatively new and not many media players/devices support that (but TiVo Series 3 & Series 4 machines do).


In addition that what moyekj described above, these profiles will also run an inverse telecine on shows that are telecined, or will deinterlace shows that are interlaced. I included a weak denoiser in the profile as well just to shave a bit of bitrate off the final encodes without much difference in quality. On most US aired video, you will end up with 23.976-24 fps streams.


----------



## stalemate

I am having some trouble. I am trying to transfer a single episode of a show and decrypt it. Nothing else, I just want to end up with a file that will play on my boxee box, I don't care if it has commercials or whatever.

Anyway, I am able to queue the job and the first step starts ok, but it never finishes. I've tried this 2 different times and the download step just keeps going and going... what is going on?


Click for full size - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## stalemate

By the way, the full file size for that show is over 2gb, but it has been stuck on 922.87 MB for hours.


----------



## ThAbtO

Its obviously a very large file transferring at a slow rate. 3 hrs for nearly 1 GB?

On my Tivo HD connected wirelessly, I can download 1 GB of data in about 25 minutes.

If you have a Premiere, its much faster.

Also, if you are using Curl to download, there seems to be a bug of some kind that slows/stops your downloads. I'd try using Java.


----------



## stalemate

ThAbtO said:


> On my Tivo HD connected wirelessly, I can download 1 GB of data in about 25 minutes.


It got to 922.87 MB in probably half an hour, and it has made no progress since then.


----------



## moyekj

stalemate, have you tried rebooting your TiVo? In that picture the transfer rate is 0 Mbps and obvious 2+ hours to download a 30 minute HD show indicates there is a problem of some sort either with TiVo or your network.


----------



## ThAbtO

RE: Pushing via Kmttg.

I found I can push just by starting service under the Auto-Transfer menu and not have to open the Autopush.jar. Are they the same?

Also, I like the new 'Queued jobs' to turn on and off the execution as I can use it to pause between downloads.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> RE: Pushing via Kmttg.
> I found I can push just by starting service under the Auto-Transfer menu and not have to open the Autopush.jar. Are they the same?


 Huh? Don't know what this Autopush.jar is you are talking about... If you are referring to other auto_push program (auto_push.jar) that is a completely separate application from kmttg which is designed to monitor folders for video files to push to TiVos via pyTivo push mechanism.
That is completely separate from kmttg "push" task which is pushing specific videos of your choosing via pyTivo push.


----------



## stalemate

moyekj said:


> stalemate, have you tried rebooting your TiVo? In that picture the transfer rate is 0 Mbps and obvious 2+ hours to download a 30 minute HD show indicates there is a problem of some sort either with TiVo or your network.


I will try that in a bit. The transfer isn't slow though, I don't think. It goes fast for a while and then stops.

If I start the transfer again it does a similar thing. Earlier it got to 500 mb before it stalled out.


----------



## ThAbtO

stalemate said:


> I will try that in a bit. The transfer isn't slow though, I don't think. It goes fast for a while and then stops.
> 
> If I start the transfer again it does a similar thing. Earlier it got to 500 mb before it stalled out.


I know that feeling. Are you using the latest kmttg version? v0p7Q? You can switch over to using java for downloads.


----------



## stalemate

ThAbtO said:


> I know that feeling. Are you using the latest kmttg version? v0p7Q? You can switch over to using java for downloads.


Yeah I just downloaded it today. I'll try java and report back. I just found the setting.


----------



## stalemate

Java download is running. Getting 6.4 Mbps right now.


----------



## stalemate

Weird... it made it to 855 MB and stalled. My tivohd is on wireless. I wanted to put a switch downstairs and put it on wired network anyway. I'll see if that helps.

ETA... it just started itself over. the 855 MB file seems to be gone and it is up to 35 MB trying again. Although the screen is showing 0 Mbps, it is downloading pretty quickly.


----------



## ThAbtO

Try resetting the Tivo server a few times. Under the File menu.


----------



## ThAbtO

I sure would like to be able to customize the playlist view, ie: show/hide episode numbers, episode titles, etc.

thanks.


----------



## sanjonny

txporter said:


> In addition that what moyekj described above, these profiles will also run an inverse telecine on shows that are telecined, or will deinterlace shows that are interlaced. I included a weak denoiser in the profile as well just to shave a bit of bitrate off the final encodes without much difference in quality. On most US aired video, you will end up with 23.976-24 fps streams.


Got it, can confirm that those streams will not work on all three of the media players I am testing due to various issues. When I am all done, I am going to do a big writeup so everyone in the future who is considering buying a lower cost stand alone player like the wdtv or roku can skip the trials I have been thru. I can't wait till tomorrow cause I get two new players to test which supposedly both play .swf and .flv formatted files.

One other question, has anyone had any success with com cut and the ad cutter on hires converted files? (without video redo of course) I find that low res works fine with the minor over or under cuts, but hi res wipe out the video and only chops the audio stream. Is there a setting or command line change I am missing for using com cut on hires TiVo? Not vitally important to me, but thought I should bring it up because I imagine I am not the only one who sees a 3gb say 720p show with ac3 cut down to a 60mb mpg.cut file with either a black screen or the first frame of video and all the audio.

Hope to have my results posted by maybe Wednesday on the players and file formats and all those goodies, because of course so far, even though most specs say they will work with certain files, they mostly lie and need everything in tight tolerances to play, especially when down converting a high res file to a standard video input, etc on the player.


----------



## sanjonny

Oops, forgot why I originally was going to comment on, the latest q version did not save the wan ports I put in while configuring the tiro, or by TiVo. I had to configure the TiVo, save it, exit the program, restart and then put in the wan ports for it to stay in the settings (I guess I could have changed it in config.ini, but didn't think of it. Just thought I would comment on that.

Also for stalemate transfer problems, if your wired transfer work, but not the wireless, I bet you have interference on you wifi channel that might be killing the stream. I had similar problems with that years ago with my replay tv transfers, interference from my neighbors phone would kill my transfers randomly, I don't know if kmttg can resume if it gets corrupted streams or not, If you have the same problem wired, then I would look at if there is something else on your network broadcasting on the transfer port every once in awhile.


----------



## ferror

Update on my curl download stalling issue: 

I tried the Java downloads, and for some reason they are causing me even more problems than curl does. I also still have the problem with the Windows version of curl stalling. I have no idea why it used to work flawlessly, and then it stopped working a few months ago, but my theory is that a Windows update must have come along which created a timing issue or in some other way broke an aspect of the network stack for these tools. 

The cygwin curl is still the only one that works for me. I was very glad when it was figured out that the cygwin curl was having problems with quotation marks and other punctuation on the command line, as this had started causing me problems with downloading certain shows with those characters in the title. I ended up customizing my download.java to escape those characters on the command line so that I could continue using the cygwin curl. I am having to just take what I can get to work on this issue because it is very hard to reproduce, but I can see there are several others who run across it.

On a quick side question, has anyone seen this particular error from AtomicParsley?

You must be off your block thinking I'm going to tag a file that is at LEAST 3310211899 bytes long.
AtomicParsley doesn't have full 64-bit support


----------



## orangeboy

ferror said:


> ...You must be off your block thinking I'm going to tag a file that is at LEAST 3310211899 bytes long.
> AtomicParsley doesn't have full 64-bit support


Interesting. The very limited experience I've had with 64-bit was with an IBM mainframe. With that, initially only data was allowed to be used "above the bar", while the program was restricted to 31-bit. The OS would handle the fetching of the big addresses when needed. It's been a little while since I've touched a 64-bit (IBM) machine, so things may have changed in that regard. Like I said, it's been awhile for me, and the application folks could have cared less about 64-bit capabilities at the time. Their legacy apps ran 16, 24 & 31 bit.

I'm guessing the squatty boxes (Windows/*nix/Mac/whatever) don't do the fetching on behalf of the programs?


----------



## stalemate

I am attempting my transfers over wired network now. This was finally the push I needed to throw dd-wrt on an old router and configure it as a switch.


----------



## DeWitt

orangeboy said:


> Interesting. The very limited experience I've had with 64-bit was with an IBM mainframe. With that, initially only data was allowed to be used "above the bar", while the program was restricted to 31-bit. The OS would handle the fetching of the big addresses when needed. It's been a little while since I've touched a 64-bit (IBM) machine, so things may have changed in that regard. Like I said, it's been awhile for me, and the application folks could have cared less about 64-bit capabilities at the time. Their legacy apps ran 16, 24 & 31 bit.
> 
> I'm guessing the squatty boxes (Windows/*nix/Mac/whatever) don't do the fetching on behalf of the programs?


Wow, that takes me back a bit..... One of the first big projects on worked on at my current employer many many years ago was a program that had to run "above the 16 Meg Line" In those days the limitation was compiler dependent. We had to use assembler to get the actual program code "above the line". I believe modern COBOL compilers have eliminated that block, but I have not touched COBOL since 1993.

32 bit Windows programs can work with large files but are limited to 3 Gigs of Memory space. 64 bit removes those limits and can significantly improve performance.

64 Bit windows allows 32 bit programs to run in an emulated environment (Theoretically transparently) but to take true advantage of the large memory addressing and speed, programs need to be ported and recompiled to 64 bit versions. The work to do that ranges from simple to damn near impossible depending on the tools used for the original, adherence to rules etc.


----------



## stalemate

I'm curious about naming my output files... I am dropping them in a directory that is monitored by my boxee machines.

I need to name them in the format the boxee uses to figure out all the show metadata.

I think that format is <series title>.S<season number>.E<episode number within the season>.extension

Is there a way to get this? I didn't see episode number in any of the built in naming tags. I think tivo knows episode number for some stuff though right?


----------



## innocentfreak

stalemate said:


> I'm curious about naming my output files... I am dropping them in a directory that is monitored by my boxee machines.
> 
> I need to name them in the format the boxee uses to figure out all the show metadata.
> 
> I think that format is <series title>.S<season number>.E<episode number within the season>.extension
> 
> Is there a way to get this? I didn't see episode number in any of the built in naming tags. I think tivo knows episode number for some stuff though right?


Unless something has changed, there is a way to have it pull the number that TiVo thinks it is, but it uses absolute numbering which usually isn't correct. The format is usually just 15001 for example and it varies per show. I have been looking for similar options, but I haven't found it. I also haven't found a tool to automatically convert the OAD to the correct SXXEXX format.


----------



## mreaves53

Has anyone written a profile for the Blackberry Torch?


----------



## sanjonny

On the torch, doesn't the iPod setting work?

New issue. Have a set of shows but kmttg is too smart and I am too stupid to dumb it to my level. 

Show name is battleplan and the episode names are the same but with multiple parts. 

So I have in my npl, battleplan - the battle for Italy (not shown in kmttg part 1)
And battleplan - the battle for Italy (not shown part 2) and
Battleplan - the battle for The Rhine (not shown part 1) and 
battleplan - the battle for The Rhine (not shown part 2) and so on for many files.

When I select them in the list for kmttg to download and process, it only selects the first one and will not download the second one. The only way I have been able to download the second part so far is to wait until say Italy part one is complete and then change the name of the decrypted mpg (TiVo files is automatically deleted after decrypt) by adding something to it and then selecting part 2 and trying to download it. 

I am sure there is a simple trick I am missing but I can't find it and my work playing around with naming isn't working right either. I read about a unique program ID for auto transfer, but that doesn't fit for my setup as I want to select which files download.

I noticed several videos are like this on the history and military channel so hopefully someone else has already run into this problem and fixed it. Your suggestions greatly appreciated.

And finally, I am still playing with the media players, will have that write up soon!


----------



## ThAbtO

What you have is the default setting in regards to the file naming of the downloaded videos.

In your instance, each episode of Battleplan results in 'Battleplan.tivo' and then 'Battleplan.mpg', so Part 2 will overwrite Part 1, as well as when its converting from .tivo to .mpg. Another reason why it stops downloading and waits for the previous file to finish its decoding is because that file is still open when kmttg is trying to overwrite it.

This is what I have set in kmttg under the file naming option in configure:

[mainTitle] - [EpisodeNumber] - [episodeTitle] [year].[monthNum].[mday]-[hour].[min]

Adding the date and time to the filename gives little or no chance of the file being over-written.

For Example: for your 'Battleplan' episodes, recorded on Oct 23rd, 2010 at 8pm, I would have:

'Battleplan - Part 1 2010.10.23-20.00.tivo' 
'Battleplan - Part 2 2010.10.30-20.00.tivo'
etc. for any more episodes.
If the episode times were, part 1, part 2, etc.

The default setting will just give files its show titles in .tivo and may not show your "parts 1 and 2'

You can change the settings yourself to your own discretion. For PCs, Just use periods (.) in place of colons  ) as the colon is reserved for other purposes. Other characters you can use is the apostrophe ('), hyphen(-), comma (,), but you cannot use the double quotes ("), colon ), slash(/), backslash (\) and (|) in naming files and videos.

You can also add on the episode titles and episode numbers to the filenames, but its also easier for it to get over-written as well.


----------



## sanjonny

ThAbtO said:


> What you have is the default setting in regards to the file naming of the downloaded videos.
> 
> In your instance, each episode of Battleplan results in 'Battleplan.tivo' and then 'Battleplan.mpg', so Part 2 will overwrite Part 1, as well as when its converting from .tivo to .mpg. Another reason why it stops downloading and waits for the previous file to finish its decoding is because that file is still open when kmttg is trying to overwrite it.
> 
> This is what I have set in kmttg under the file naming option in configure:
> 
> [mainTitle] - [EpisodeNumber] - [episodeTitle] [year].[monthNum].[mday]-[hour].[min]
> 
> Adding the date and time to the filename gives little or no chance of the file being over-written.
> 
> For Example: for your 'Battleplan' episodes, recorded on Oct 23rd, 2010 at 8pm, I would have:
> 
> 'Battleplan - Part 1 2010.10.23-20.00.tivo'
> 'Battleplan - Part 2 2010.10.30-20.00.tivo'
> etc. for any more episodes.
> If the episode times were, part 1, part 2, etc.
> 
> The default setting will just give files its show titles in .tivo and may not show your "parts 1 and 2'
> 
> You can change the settings yourself to your own discretion. For PCs, Just use periods (.) in place of colons  ) as the colon is reserved for other purposes. Other characters you can use is the apostrophe ('), hyphen(-), comma (,), but you cannot use the double quotes ("), colon ), slash(/), backslash (\) and (|) in naming files and videos.
> 
> You can also add on the episode titles and episode numbers to the filenames, but its also easier for it to get over-written as well.


It is a little different from that, which is where the problem comes in. My current naming convention is
[title] ([monthNum]_[mday]_[year])

which leaves a title "Battleplan- The battle for italy (10-10-2010).tivo, etc etc

when it shows up in the NPL on kmttg, It shows battleplan - the battle for italy in the show column.

Both shows are shown with the time set, but when I select them and then hit start, it only puts an hourglass by the first show and the second show doesn't even show up on the list.
The part numbers are not episodes, it shows in the tivo guide as part 1 of 2 for the episode of the battle for italy.

I am going to try and change the naming convention including the time, but I think I might still have the problem with selecting the files. Will get back to you.

[title] ([hour]-[monthNum]_[mday]_[year]) is my first try and then will try

[mainTitle] - [EpisodeNumber] - [episodeTitle] [hour]-[year].[monthNum].[mday]

I read warnings about file problems if say episode title was missing which is why I have not played with it much. Will report back.


----------



## sanjonny

While I am trying that, I have another problem. Two shows I downloaded will not decrypt and I triple checked the TS stream to make sure it was not selected. They are both big files, 3.6 gb and say the following for each, one is hd and one is sd

The sd error: This is a 2 hour long sd show part one of two and 3.6gb
>> DECRYPTING e:\tivo recordings\tivo\Russia Land of the Tsars - Critical turning points (11_01_2010).TiVo ...
C:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "e:\tivo recordings\mpg\Russia Land of the Tsars - Critical turning points (11_01_2010).mpg" "e:\tivo recordings\tivo\Russia Land of the Tsars - Critical turning points (11_01_2010).TiVo" 
tivodecode failed (exit code: 10 ) - check command: C:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "e:\tivo recordings\mpg\Russia Land of the Tsars - Critical turning points (11_01_2010).mpg" "e:\tivo recordings\tivo\Russia Land of the Tsars - Critical turning points (11_01_2010).TiVo" 
processing frame: No error
Encryption by QUALCOMM 

Invalid MAK -- aborting

and the HD error: this is one hour glee hd show and 6.47gb
>> DECRYPTING E:\tivo recordings\tivo\testfiles complete\Glee - Theatricality (09_14_2010).TiVo ...
C:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "e:\tivo recordings\mpg\Glee - Theatricality (09_14_2010).mpg" "E:\tivo recordings\tivo\testfiles complete\Glee - Theatricality (09_14_2010).TiVo" 
tivodecode failed (exit code: 10 ) - check command: C:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "e:\tivo recordings\mpg\Glee - Theatricality (09_14_2010).mpg" "E:\tivo recordings\tivo\testfiles complete\Glee - Theatricality (09_14_2010).TiVo" 
processing frame: No error
Encryption by QUALCOMM 

Invalid MAK -- aborting


Should I just redownload the files as something happened or what is going on. I saw in the threads that many times this was because of ts format, but I am not using that and this is from tivohd, not premiere. I didn't see if it was just a transport error or what or maybe because the files are large I need a different setting.


----------



## jbernardis

I would try running the tivodecode commands directly (type or copy/paste the command line in a DOS window) to see if there is any useful information in standard out or standard error.

I also think there might be a way to see standard out/standard error from within KMTTG, but I don't remember what it is - maybe double click the status line?

Perhaps you will get a more meaningful error message there.

The error you do get 'Invalid MAK' indicates that the MAK specified on the command line is incorrect, but if you are able to decode other files, this might be misleading.


----------



## sanjonny

Yeah, the mak is okay and two other glee episodes decoded fine. I will try command line as the double click didn't show anything exceptional in the log


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> Yeah, the mak is okay and two other glee episodes decoded fine. I will try command line as the double click didn't show anything exceptional in the log


 Perhaps run mediainfo on the .TiVo files that won't decrypt properly to check if they are PS or TS container. TiVo files with TS container have many issues and should be avoided.


----------



## sirfergy

Is it possible to have kmttg to push metadata into WTV or dvr-ms files? I'm pulling shows off my TiVo and then pushing to a media center. Right now I have to run VAP which has it's own issues and I'd love to have everything done from one app.


----------



## moyekj

sirfergy said:


> Is it possible to have kmttg to push metadata into WTV or dvr-ms files? I'm pulling shows off my TiVo and then pushing to a media center. Right now I have to run VAP which has it's own issues and I'd love to have everything done from one app.


 I don't have/use MCE so not familiar with wtv/dvr-ms formats, but are there any public domain command line tools to do those kinds of things? I guess the first question is how are you converting mpeg2 to wtv and/or dvr-ms containers? I would guess you are using VideoRedo TVSuite4? If you start from a .TiVo file with it's own metadata does VideoRedo preserve the metadata in some form in resulting wtv/dvr-ms file? Obviously if VideoRedo can do it then integration is already there with kmttg/VideoRedo, but I'm guessing it does not preserve metadata which is why you posted here.


----------



## innocentfreak

He might be using DVRMStoolbox which is free, but if not there are a bunch of other free Mpeg2 to DVR-MS tools. WTV is another story though since the support isn't there yet that I have found. Even some of the Microsoft MVPs are now moving on to other things rather than the WTV format since there is little to no documentation for the format and Microsoft isn't very forthcoming about support.


----------



## dlfl

moyekj said:


> I don't have/use MCE so not familiar with wtv/dvr-ms formats, but are there any public domain command line tools to do those kinds of things? I guess the first question is how are you converting mpeg2 to wtv and/or dvr-ms containers? I would guess you are using VideoRedo TVSuite4? If you start from a .TiVo file with it's own metadata does VideoRedo preserve the metadata in some form in resulting wtv/dvr-ms file? Obviously if VideoRedo can do it then integration is already there with kmttg/VideoRedo, but I'm guessing it does not preserve metadata which is why you posted here.


VRD doesn't pass .TiVo metadata to any other output format. Until build 607 it did preserve metadata for WTV-->WTV, WTV-->DVRMS, DVRMS-->WTV and DVRMS-->DVRMS. However there is a current post on the VRD TVS4 forum complaining that build 607 isn't doing this -- presumably a recent bug that will soon be fixed.


----------



## dlfl

sirfergy said:


> Is it possible to have kmttg to push metadata into WTV or dvr-ms files? I'm pulling shows off my TiVo and then pushing to a media center. Right now I have to run VAP which has it's own issues and I'd love to have everything done from one app.


Your reference to VAP "issues" is rather mysterious. I assume you mean limitations of the designed VAP functionality relative to your needs, rather than quality issues, correct? If you have quality issues, please post them on the VAP thread, link in signature, before posting them here.


----------



## sirfergy

Issues as in it requires a bunch of extra steps vs just going through kmttg. The tool works for straight conversions.

Yes, todvrms and vap both can set the metadata. That is an interesting thought of using todvrms to set, except it requires sage tv formatted xml.


----------



## dlfl

sirfergy said:


> Issues as in it requires a bunch of extra steps vs just going through kmttg. The tool works for straight conversions.
> .......


Sorry, I really don't want to inject a shoot-off comparison of VAP and kmttg onto this kmttg thread, but you make unclear statements about VAP that I feel need to be clarified in the interest of fairness.

What "bunch of extra steps" are you referring to? Of course VAP does not pull videos from TiVo. You need to use TiVoPlaylist or Desktop to do that. But what other steps comprise a "bunch" of steps?


----------



## Ramshackle

innocentfreak said:


> Unless something has changed, there is a way to have it pull the number that TiVo thinks it is, but it uses absolute numbering which usually isn't correct. The format is usually just 15001 for example and it varies per show. I have been looking for similar options, but I haven't found it. I also haven't found a tool to automatically convert the OAD to the correct SXXEXX format.


I recently wrote a java-based program to query thetvdb.com to try to discern the SXXEXX info based on "Series Name - Episode Name" in the filename, and then rename the file with that info so that xbmc will pick it up. I have been successfully using it as a custom job in kmttg. It obviously doesn't work for shows that aren't recorded with any or incorrect episode names, but it works pretty well so far for me. Also it makes the assumption that, for shows where there is more than one series name match, you want the most recent series (the one with the most recent "first air date").

If you're interested, I can send you the app. It's still pretty new and not battle hardened but it might work ok for you.


----------



## stalemate

Ramshackle said:


> I recently wrote a java-based program to query thetvdb.com to try to discern the SXXEXX info based on "Series Name - Episode Name" in the filename, and then rename the file with that info so that xbmc will pick it up. I have been successfully using it as a custom job in kmttg. It obviously doesn't work for shows that aren't recorded with any or incorrect episode names, but it works pretty well so far for me. Also it makes the assumption that, for shows where there is more than one series name match, you want the most recent series (the one with the most recent "first air date").
> 
> If you're interested, I can send you the app. It's still pretty new and not battle hardened but it might work ok for you.


I would be interested.

And, no offense, but I'd prefer to take at least a cursory glance at the code... just for my own personal safety.


----------



## Ramshackle

stalemate said:


> I would be interested.
> 
> And, no offense, but I'd prefer to take at least a cursory glance at the code... just for my own personal safety.


Sure, no problem. Give me a day or two to get it in a presentable state and I'll send you a link to the source and binaries, plus some basic instructions.


----------



## innocentfreak

Yeah I would be interested in giving it a try.


----------



## Hcour

Started having a problem with kmttg last few days. When copying a program from my Tivo to my computer it stops at about the halfway mark.

I'm running Win 7 and kmttg v0p7k. I tried installing the latest ver of Java tonight but that didn't solve the problem. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Ramshackle

stalemate said:


> I would be interested.
> 
> And, no offense, but I'd prefer to take at least a cursory glance at the code... just for my own personal safety.


Ugh. Since I'm so new to the forums, I'm not yet allowed to paste in a link directly, so you'll have to bear with me and type this in yourself:

rossjohnson dot org slash tvdb-renamer

Please note that the software has plenty of limitations as I originally wrote it for my own personal use. If there is interest, I can enhance it further in the future.

Feedback is welcome.


----------



## innocentfreak

http://www.rossjohnson.org/tvdb-renamer/

It sounds cool. I definitely will be interested in giving it a try.

I will have to look at it more tonight when I get home. Is there way to use it on shows already transferred? I would love a simple way to convert the shows I have already transferred. I just can't remember all the options KMTTG has for shows once they are on the PC.


----------



## Ramshackle

innocentfreak said:


> I will have to look at it more tonight when I get home. Is there way to use it on shows already transferred? I would love a simple way to convert the shows I have already transferred. I just can't remember all the options KMTTG has for shows once they are on the PC.


Yes, you can run it from the command line on any files you already have downloaded. Unfortunately, it doesn't take wildcards at the moment so you'd have to do it a file at a time or write a simple script to run it against each file.


----------



## stalemate

Ramshackle said:


> Ugh. Since I'm so new to the forums, I'm not yet allowed to paste in a link directly, so you'll have to bear with me and type this in yourself:
> 
> rossjohnson dot org slash tvdb-renamer
> 
> Please note that the software has plenty of limitations as I originally wrote it for my own personal use. If there is interest, I can enhance it further in the future.
> 
> Feedback is welcome.


Thanks man, I'll give it a look within the next few days.


----------



## innocentfreak

Ramshackle said:


> Yes, you can run it from the command line on any files you already have downloaded. Unfortunately, it doesn't take wildcards at the moment so you'd have to do it a file at a time or write a simple script to run it against each file.


I can think of my first feedback then 

When you run the process are you able to customize the output? For example I would drop the date now that I have SxxExx. You touched briefly on it on your site, but being at work I haven't looked at it indepth.

Also is there any limitations on file extensions? I didn't know if it would work with files other than .TiVo and .Mpeg. It might be really helpful with .WTV files.


----------



## Ramshackle

innocentfreak said:


> I can think of my first feedback then
> 
> When you run the process are you able to customize the output? For example I would drop the date now that I have SxxExx. You touched briefly on it on your site, but being at work I haven't looked at it indepth.
> 
> Also is there any limitations on file extensions? I didn't know if it would work with files other than .TiVo and .Mpeg. It might be really helpful with .WTV files.


Right now there's no output customization but obviously that would be the first enhancement. 

No limitation on the file extensions. In fact, you can specify anything you want inside the parentheses and put anything you want after them, and it will just keep that info in the new filename.


----------



## innocentfreak

Very cool. You might want to post it over at the Green Button since Media Center users might be interested also. Their WTV files have a similar naming scheme as TiVo files.


----------



## innocentfreak

Well I got home and realized I can't use it on my old transfers without renaming them.

Most of my shows are 
[mainTitle][/][mainTitle "-" ]["Episode " EpisodeNumber "_"][episodeTitle]


----------



## BigT4187

I just discovered kmttg yesterday and all I can say is THANK YOU! It does EXACTLY what I needed. Keep up the great work!


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> Well I got home and realized I can't use it on my old transfers without renaming them.
> 
> Most of my shows are
> [mainTitle][/][mainTitle "-" ]["Episode " EpisodeNumber "_"][episodeTitle]


 A better source for information needed to make the thetvdb.com query would be pyTivo metadata file instead of relying on the specific format of the saved file names. That's what the "AtomicParsley" step in kmttg uses now to add metadata to mp4 files.


----------



## innocentfreak

moyekj said:


> A better source for information needed to make the thetvdb.com query would be pyTivo metadata file instead of relying on the specific format of the saved file names. That's what the "AtomicParsley" step in kmttg uses now to add metadata to mp4 files.


Can you go back and generate the pyTiVo metadata file off existing Mpg files? In the past I didn't generate the PyTiVo metadata files since I wasn't as worried about it. As I fall further and further behind on shows I am looking for better ways to organize my backlog.

My ultimate goal is still to rename the show to Showtitle - SnnEnn - Episodetitle.mpg. This way it is better organized in my show folders and also some of my metadata programs I use would play nice with it also. I record way too much to rename everything manually. Some of these tools for Media Center have spoiled me.


----------



## moyekj

No, the mpeg2 files don't contain any of the metadata. Obviously .TiVo files do if you still have those available.


----------



## innocentfreak

Ok good to know, didn't think so but I had never tried. I will have to make sure all my files generate PyTiVo metadata just as backup in case someone makes a scraper. 

Should I add that as a suggestion now?


----------



## DrewS3

I just tried kmttg on my Tivo HD after being unhappy with Tivo Desktop plus in encoding for my mobile phone. I set up a profile that has great image quality but the audio is a second or two out of sync.
It is my understanding that the only way to fix this is to buy VideoRedo for $50+. Is this correct? Is there another process that will let me automatically download from my Tivo and encode using a custom encoding profile which does not require additional commercial software?


----------



## moyekj

DrewS3 said:


> I just tried kmttg on my Tivo HD after being unhappy with Tivo Desktop plus in encoding for my mobile phone. I set up a profile that has great image quality but the audio is a second or two out of sync.
> It is my understanding that the only way to fix this is to buy VideoRedo for $50+. Is this correct? Is there another process that will let me automatically download from my Tivo and encode using a custom encoding profile which does not require additional commercial software?


 Some have been able to avoid A/V sync issues without using VideoRedo QSfix by using one of the Hanbrake encoding profiles (hb_*) instead of ffmpeg ones (ff_*).


----------



## Hcour

Hcour said:


> Started having a problem with kmttg last few days. When copying a program from my Tivo to my computer it stops at about the halfway mark.
> 
> I'm running Win 7 and kmttg v0p7k. I tried installing the latest ver of Java tonight but that didn't solve the problem. Thanks for any help.


Bump.


----------



## moyekj

Hcour said:


> Started having a problem with kmttg last few days. When copying a program from my Tivo to my computer it stops at about the halfway mark.
> 
> I'm running Win 7 and kmttg v0p7k. I tried installing the latest ver of Java tonight but that didn't solve the problem. Thanks for any help.


 Most likely an issue on TiVo server side perhaps due to glitch in a recording at specific times. Try downloading that show using a web browser (copy the URL kmttg shows in the message window and paste in your web browser and when prompted use tivo for login and your 10 digit MAK as password). If that also fails then there really is not much you can do short of trying to record that episode again on your TiVo.
(TiVo goes through a CPU intensive decrypt, demux, remux and re-encrypt cycle during TTG transfer that sometimes fails when there are glitches in the recording and in those cases no TTG client can get around the problem).


----------



## Hcour

When I logon via the web browser I get the following msg: This XML file does not appear to have any style information associated with it. The document tree is shown below.


----------



## moyekj

You are probably using the wrong URL. Simply use the following URL to get list of shows in your Now Playing list:


Code:


https://<tivoip>/nowplaying/index.html

Obviously replace <tivoip> with your TiVo IP address. Then find the show and click on download link for PS format (not TS format).


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> You are probably using the wrong URL. Simply use the following URL to get list of shows in your Now Playing list:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> https://<tivoip>/nowplaying/index.html
> 
> Obviously replace <tivoip> with your TiVo IP address. Then find the show and click on download link for PS format (not TS format).


I would also add that you need to use:

User: tivo
Password: your media access key


----------



## Hcour

Great, thanks. I think I've found the problem. I recently downgraded my bandwidth with my ISP and while transferring the files thru kmttg from my tivo I was also downloading torrents from various websites, which were using a lot of my available bandwidth and I think that was the problem. I just transferred a file using kmttg, w/o any other simultaneous downloads going, and it worked fine. Does that make sense?


----------



## wmcbrine

How much bandwidth you're getting from your ISP isn't relevant, unless your TiVo and your PC are in different houses or something. Normally, that would be a transfer over the LAN, not involving your ISP at all. The torrents could run at full blast, and would still only subtract a portion of your LAN bandwidth (depending on your connection type, etc.).

Example: My TiVo and PC are connected via 100 Mbps Ethernet. My ISP connection is 25/15 Mbps. So, even with my ISP link saturated, I should have 75 Mbps free.

Of course there are other issues beyond raw bandwidth. Torrents are pretty demanding, and can mess with some routers, due to the sheer number of connections.


----------



## Hcour

wmcbrine said:


> Of course there are other issues beyond raw bandwidth. Torrents are pretty demanding, and can mess with some routers, due to the sheer number of connections.


It might be something like that then. It seems to be working fine now as long as I'm not dl'ing torrents at the same time.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## orangeboy

wmcbrine said:


> ...Of course there are other issues beyond raw bandwidth. Torrents are pretty demanding, and can mess with some routers, due to the sheer number of connections.


There could be a lot of disk activity as well, if the swarm was fairly big. Writes from kmttg download on one portion of the disk, writes from torrent peers/seeds on another portion, and reads from torrent peers/leechers from yet another portion.


----------



## mkstretch

I have used Kmttg to try and remove commercials automatically, but it still leaves some commercials. Is there a special way to set it up to get all the commercials? Thanks!!


----------



## ThAbtO

mkstretch said:


> I have used Kmttg to try and remove commercials automatically, but it still leaves some commercials. Is there a special way to set it up to get all the commercials? Thanks!!


Usually what it uses to look for commercials is the search for the 2+ seconds of black/blank frames to indicate the start/end of the commercials, but sometimes there are less then the 2 seconds so it ignores those. Sometimes the 2+ seconds are followed by actual parts of the show, so you may have missed those parts if you let it do the cutting automatically.


----------



## orangeboy

ThAbtO said:


> Usually what it uses to look for commercials is the search for the 2+ seconds of black/blank frames to indicate the start/end of the commercials, but sometimes there are less then the 2 seconds so it ignores those. Sometimes the 2+ seconds are followed by actual parts of the show, so you may have missed those parts if you let it do the cutting automatically.


Actually, I believe the indicator that comskip weights more heavily is the presence (or absence) of a channel logo. kmttg allows the use of individual comskip.ini files, customized to a specific show's characteristics. I've had some success using different comskip.ini files (specifically, I increased the "max_commercial_size" parameter to account for a 3-4 minute Dish commercial that airs during Star Trek: TNG), but I've never been able to customize a comskip.ini file to successfully keep the last 30 second snippets of shows like The Office, 30 Rock or Community, despite the presence of "always_keep_last_seconds". I've noticed those snippets don't include a channel logo, which may be influencing comskip.

Other comskip.ini parms to look at: 
"cut_on_ar_change"
"logo_present_modifier"
"max_commercial_size" (as mentioned)
"min_show_segment_length"

It would be nice for me to offer some of my customized comskip.ini files, but I don't think they'd be "universal" enough to work in every environment.

It's also a tedious process to test changes. In the past, I've downloaded and decrypted shows using kmttg, and stopped the kmttg process there. I then used comskip "standalone" with the various changes to it's ini file, and either run it through VideoReDo, or looked at the output files created by comskip (.VPrj? .edl?). Some tweaks I've made rendered comskip completely ineffective with no commercials cut at all. Others tweaks cut too much. With time and patience, I'm pretty sure comskip can be fine tuned to account for most if not all commercial breaks for a show. Although I might have the time, I don't really have the patience, so I live with a "good enough" setup.


----------



## innocentfreak

I wonder if ShowAnalyzer would work better than comskip. You should be able to set it up with DVRmstoolbox to monitor the folders the way you can with 7MC and then use it to edit commercials.


----------



## orangeboy

innocentfreak said:


> I wonder if ShowAnalyzer would work better than comskip. You should be able to set it up with DVRmstoolbox to monitor the folders the way you can with 7MC and then use it to edit commercials.


There's an add on called Comskip Proxy from the same company: http://www.dragonglobal.biz/download/



> This will let you use ShowAnalyzer with anything that is hardcoded to use ComSkip. Just replace comskip.exe with this file and it will run ShowAnalyzer on the file instead. For aware applications, it will comskip.exe will stay alive until ShowAnalyzer is finished.


This looks like a great way to test out ShowAnalyzer without any program changes to kmttg. :up:


----------



## innocentfreak

Cool I didn't even notice that. I know most Media Center users swear by Show Analyzer and Ben on engadgethd did a great write-up on how to set it up for 7MC. 

I will have to see if I can find time this week to play with it.


----------



## ccrider2

I'm getting frequent transfer failures with this error in the log pane at the bottom. The 'cookie........' is always a different number.

Is this error telling me anything? 
Got an idea what this means? 

C:\KMTTG\kmttg_v0p7q\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\Chris\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookiexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.tmp


Thanks for any suggestions,


----------



## moyekj

ccrider2 said:


> I'm getting frequent transfer failures with this error in the log pane at the bottom. The 'cookie........' is always a different number.
> 
> Is this error telling me anything?
> Got an idea what this means?
> 
> C:\KMTTG\kmttg_v0p7q\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\Chris\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookiexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.tmp
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions,


 That's not an error message - that's part of the curl command being used for downloading (though you did not post the http part of it). The cookie file is simply a temporary unique file name used for each run so it's normal to change every time. There must be some other error messages being shown along with an exit status of some sort. i.e. post the whole error message that shows up in red in message window.


----------



## ccrider2

moyekj said:


> That's not an error message - that's part of the curl command being used for downloading (though you did not post the http part of it). The cookie file is simply a temporary unique file name used for each run so it's normal to change every time. There must be some other error messages being shown along with an exit status of some sort. i.e. post the whole error message that shows up in red in message window.


As I recall, that was the only thing there. The transfer just stops and shows a very low bit-rate. I changed the configuration to use Java instead of Curl, and had better success.

Any disadvantage of using Java over Curl? 

Thanks Much,


----------



## marbordom

In the past I had no luck for a while with curl at all under Windows 7.
This forum has helped me out and finally I believe that this problem others as well are seeing triggered to implement the option "use java for download".

Now since I have switched to almost every show being in HD my downloads frequently stall again - with either java or curl. 
1) The TIVO Series 3 I have is not very reliable in its web serving 
2) kmttg does not time out during .TiVo downloads. That stalls the entire kmttg service and it would be great if a monitor could be implemented to terminate stuck downloads and queue them for another try after the next download has completed.

I have monitored my auto.log.0 file with a Perl script last night and the download of one show was stuck from 2am to 10am this morning. Then I restarted kmttg service but this is not very graceful and leaves files which are then not removable anymore (Windows permissions) - just a pain.

To investigate further I currently only download and decrypt files and I get the feeling that the Tivo serves download better during the day than at night when its load is higher during recording. As I read here the TIVO's performance is not very high for transcoding recordings for downloads.

Note: Even when downloads work some 1hour HD episodes take ~2hours with ~ 1Mbyte/sec (8MBps) give and take. This is not impressive.

Question: What exactly does the Reset Tivo Web server do?


----------



## HockeyFan

Having issue with files being deleted after downloaded.

I do not have 'delete .tivo file after download' checked.

If I add just one file to the queue it downlads fine. If I add multiple files it deletes all but the last one after its downlads.

I did re-install java prior to this problem. Is this a java issue? has anyone had this issue?

I have all profiles removed and just download the tivo file to offload storage space. my only selection is the meta data.

Thanks.


----------



## sirfergy

I tried using the ShowAnalyzer proxy, but it doesn't seem to be doing anything. Is there something special I have to do?


----------



## moyekj

HockeyFan said:


> Having issue with files being deleted after downloaded.
> 
> I do not have 'delete .tivo file after download' checked.
> 
> If I add just one file to the queue it downlads fine. If I add multiple files it deletes all but the last one after its downlads.
> 
> I did re-install java prior to this problem. Is this a java issue? has anyone had this issue?
> 
> I have all profiles removed and just download the tivo file to offload storage space. my only selection is the meta data.
> 
> Thanks.


 There is no "delete .tivo file after download" option. If all you have checked is "metadata" task then a download and metadata file generation is all that runs, no deletes are in effect regardless of option settings. So short of the downloads failing for some reason they should not get deleted. Queue up a couple of files and let them run through and then post the entire contents of the kmttg message window. It should be pretty obvious from that what is happening.
Only other thing I can think of is if you have set the *File Naming* setting such that each show does not get a unique file name relative to other shows then possibly the shows are overwriting each other if you have *Overwrite existing files* option set, or not downloading at all if you have that option disabled.


----------



## innocentfreak

sirfergy said:


> I tried using the ShowAnalyzer proxy, but it doesn't seem to be doing anything. Is there something special I have to do?


I haven't had a chance to play with it yet. Obvious question but did you also install and setup Show Analyzer?

Worst case you can post on Show Analyzer forums.

I am going to try to mess with it this weekend.


----------



## moyekj

marbordom said:


> Question: What exactly does the Reset Tivo Web server do?


 Most likely nothing useful. It executes following url:


Code:


http://<tivoip>/TiVoConnect?Command=ResetServer

That command was documented in HMO documentation (back when TiVo actually still had a web site with such information) but it most likely doesn't do anything useful, though the TiVo web server does accept the command.

I don't know what to tell you about stalled and/or slow downloads. With both my S3 OLED and Premiere units I've never had those kinds of issues (downloading from various OSs including XP, Vista 64, Win 7 64 and Linux) so I do not have conditions to debug anything along those lines. Apparently the web servers in THD units are more prone to having those issues perhaps because they are too underpowered. If you are getting very slow transfers and/or stalls I would check the more obvious things you have control over such as:
* Your network connections (wired is always better than wireless)
* Firewall and antivirus software, especially Kaspersky and the like can cause issues.


----------



## marbordom

Thanks for the response.

As to the Reset Web Server. I sometimes use it but have no clue if it actually re-enabled transfer of it the server just revived its functionality over night on its own.

As to the stalled downloads: I made an experiment today in only downloading and decrypting 31 episodes of one show in SD quality. 22 of these 31 downloads have already completed w/o hickup while the Tivo did not record anything this afternoon. The test actually uses c:\cygwin\bin\curl.exe insteda of the 'java option' for download. Either SD or being 'idle' seems to help.

My next test will be to run only HD shows and see how this goes before I re-enable the qsfix, adscan and adcut again. I noticed that some VideoRedo3.exe tasks stay alive when I restart the service. Is it possible that kmttg does not purge some of its processes like:
cmd.exe /c ... VB script ... 
when net stop kmttg is called ?

BTW: I am using Win 7 , connect Tivo and and Acer Revo via a 100MBit switch of a Buffalo router. Windows runs AVG and its own firewall.



moyekj said:


> Most likely nothing useful. It executes following url:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://<tivoip>/TiVoConnect?Command=ResetServer
> 
> That command was documented in HMO documentation (back when TiVo actually still had a web site with such information) but it most likely doesn't do anything useful.
> 
> I don't know what to tell you about stalled downloads. With both my S3 OLED and Premiere units I've never had those kinds of issues so I do not have conditions to debug anything along those lines. Apparently the web servers in THD units are more prone to having those issues perhaps because they are too underpowered. If you are getting very slow transfers and/or stalls the only thing I would check are things you have control over such as:
> * Your network connections (wired is always better than wireless)
> * Firewall and antivirus software, especially Kaspersky and the like can cause issues.


----------



## moyekj

marbordom said:


> My next test will be to run only HD shows and see how this goes before I re-enable the qsfix, adscan and adcut again. I noticed that some VideoRedo3.exe tasks stay alive when I restart the service. Is it possible that kmttg does not purge some of its processes like:


 For something like VideoRedo note that is is really a 2 level deep command: a call to cscript which in turn initiates VideoRedo COM jobs. So by killing cscript alone this does not kill VideoRedo. For recent kmttg releases I use a scheme for the various VideoRedo scripts which monitors the presence of a file while it's running such that if the file is no longer present then VideoRedo exits. i.e. To kill a VideoRedo job it simply means deleting a file which causes VideoRedo and cscript jobs to exit. That's what happens under controlled circumstances. When shutting down service it may not be gracefully calling all appropriate kill procedures such as the above. In any case that should not be affecting downloads.

The fact that your SD downloads work very well and your trouble is with HD downloads does seem to point the finger at the TiVo having trouble doing it's conversions properly for TTG transfers - either glitches in the stream or too big of a load for processor to handle (since HD files obviously involve more processing than SD files on TiVo side).


----------



## sirfergy

innocentfreak said:


> I haven't had a chance to play with it yet. Obvious question but did you also install and setup Show Analyzer?
> 
> Worst case you can post on Show Analyzer forums.
> 
> I am going to try to mess with it this weekend.


It runs ok standalone, but executing comskip.exe (the proxy) doesn't seem to do anything.


----------



## HockeyFan

Download failed to file: G:\TIVO3\Avatar (11_06_2010).TiVo
Exit code: 23

curl: (23) Failed writing body (2293 != 10416)

all files get same failure messages except last one in queue which succeeds.

If I set one of the failed files to be last in another queue it will succeed.

Had no problems for last three weeks.


----------



## moyekj

HockeyFan said:


> Download failed to file: G:\TIVO3\Avatar (11_06_2010).TiVo
> Exit code: 23
> 
> curl: (23) Failed writing body (2293 != 10416)
> 
> all files get same failure messages except last one in queue which succeeds.
> 
> If I set one of the failed files to be last in another queue it will succeed.
> 
> Had no problems for last three weeks.


 Check volume G (disk space, etc). curl is not able to write all the data properly to that volume is the error being printed out.


----------



## ThAbtO

HockeyFan said:


> Having issue with files being deleted after downloaded.
> 
> I do not have 'delete .tivo file after download' checked.
> 
> If I add just one file to the queue it downlads fine. If I add multiple files it deletes all but the last one after its downlads.
> 
> I did re-install java prior to this problem. Is this a java issue? has anyone had this issue?
> 
> I have all profiles removed and just download the tivo file to offload storage space. my only selection is the meta data.
> 
> Thanks.


It sounds like its overwriting the .tivo file as it downloads. Are you using the default filenaming scheme in your ocnfiguration?


----------



## HockeyFan

moyekj said:


> Check volume G (disk space, etc). curl is not able to write all the data properly to that volume is the error being printed out.


I was using drive that was reformated fat32. I was running out of space on several externals and used this one forgetting that I changed it to fat32 for ps3 backup. New drive comes today.

donwloads now have no issues. Can not play older .tivo files using windows media player anymore. I found that video redo states that the media access key is wrong. .tivo files play fine on pc using tivo dekstop.

Its been a long week at work and not paying attention to detail when at home.

Is video redo worth purchasing to use for editing with kmttg?


----------



## ThAbtO

HockeyFan said:


> I was using drive that was reformated fat32. I was running out of space on several externals and used this one forgetting that I changed it to fat32 for ps3 backup. New drive comes today.
> 
> donwloads now have no issues. Can not play older .tivo files using windows media player anymore. I found that video redo states that the media access key is wrong. .tivo files play fine on pc using tivo dekstop.
> 
> Its been a long week at work and not paying attention to detail when at home.
> 
> Is video redo worth purchasing to use for editing with kmttg?


FAT32 has a limitation of 4GB on files, I use NTFS on Win XP. Most, if not all, of my transfers from Tivo HD are greater than 4GB.

i use kmttg to transfer and decode to .mpg, then VideoReDo has no problems when I go to edit those commercials. Its well worth the cost. VideoReDo TVSuite also can make DVDs in single and double layer DVD-R's and DVD-RW's.


----------



## HockeyFan

ThAbtO said:


> FAT32 has a limitation of 4GB on files, I use NTFS on Win XP. Most, if not all, of my transfers from Tivo HD are greater than 4GB.
> 
> i use kmttg to transfer and decode to .mpg, then VideoReDo has no problems when I go to edit those commercials. Its well worth the cost. VideoReDo TVSuite also can make DVDs in single and double layer DVD-R's and DVD-RW's.


Thanks. All past issues seem to be resolved. Look forward to try out editing shows this weekend.


----------



## marbordom

I noticed something in regards to failing downloads:

While running kmttg v0p7q in GUI mode with Auto Transfers Loop in Gui enabled shows started to fail downloading again. The download was enabled via java not curl. After en/re enabling a few times with no effect I exited the GUI (via File->Exit)
The error messages were all of kind:
2010_11_17_19:55:26 ERROR: http IO exception for: http://192.168.0.20:80/download/Raising Hope.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=2209442
2010_11_17_19:55:26 ERROR: Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.0.20:80/download/Raising Hope.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=2209442

which translates into: HTTP Error 503 - Service unavailable

Then I accessed the Tivo via Firefox and tried to download manually.
This gave the message:
Server Busy
too many transfers in progress

I restarted kmttg this time with no Auto Transfers Loop in Gui so it was idling

Since I have no other TTG client running I was sure that a process from kmttg must have been still running. Therefore in cygwin I issued: tasklist | grep java and found four java processes of which I killed the first three via
taskkill /f /pid <pid>

After this 'killing spree' kmttg began downloading again.

So my observation is that even when exiting kmttg from the GUI a stuck java download kept running. I have a suggestion although am not a Java programmer I do this in my shell scripting sometimes:
1) Is it possible to record the PID of each subprocess in a text file or the autlo.log.0 logfile ? That way once the user shuts down kmttg or its service it can be tracked if all processes are terminated
Example: 
javadownload <args> <Showname> PID
or
curl.exe <arguments> <Showname> PID

2) Or can an exit handler be coded which takes care of leaving no trace behind?
3) Is there a way to restore functionality by decoding the HTTP error messages from the TIVO and then conditionally e.g. kill a download which is stuck / not making progress since it is blocking the queue?

Note: This program is so good that I consider learning java.


----------



## moyekj

There already is a procedure that calls "kill" method for any job that is running if kmttg is closed, so under normal circumstances when you close kmttg there should not be anything left behind. It's easy to experiment with - for example start a "decrypt" job and then exit kmttg and then check if "tivodecode" is still running - it shouldn't be. Or switch to curl downloads and start a download and then exit kmttg and check if curl is still running. Depending on how kmttg is closed I suppose it may not be getting to the graceful exit which may be problem you are running into.


----------



## Hcour

Hcour said:


> Started having a problem with kmttg last few days. When copying a program from my Tivo to my computer it stops at about the halfway mark.
> 
> I'm running Win 7 and kmttg v0p7k. I tried installing the latest ver of Java tonight but that didn't solve the problem. Thanks for any help.


Now I can't transfer anything at all via kmttg. It says "Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error. Will retry in 4 seconds." None of the retries are successful.

I tried via the web and it says "Server Busy. Too many transfers in progress."

I'm not transferring anything and my Bittorrent client is closed.


----------



## ThAbtO

Hcour said:


> Now I can't transfer anything at all via kmttg. It says "Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error. Will retry in 4 seconds." None of the retries are successful.
> 
> I tried via the web and it says "Server Busy. Too many transfers in progress."
> 
> I'm not transferring anything and my Bittorrent client is closed.


Guess its time to reboot the Tivo.


----------



## moyekj

marbordom said:


> So my observation is that even when exiting kmttg from the GUI a stuck java download kept running.


 It was a rather obscure issue but I tracked down why kmttg JVM did not always kill all running process and exit properly when closing kmttg GUI as is supposed to be the case. I've checked in the change for next release. If you would like to test it out generate build from latest SVN or PM me for a beta copy with the fix.


----------



## marbordom

Awesome,

moyekj, your turnaround time is unbelievable. As to using the new code: I have never built the code from svn myself but if you have a pointer with instructions I will give it a try. This way I can learn and hopefully at some point contribute somehow to this project.
Bug: So the actually bug in JVM only applies to exiting from running with the GUI but not when shutting down the service via net stop kmttg ? I am asking since usually I am running the service only and never observed this problem. But this week I was trying various options in the GUI and noticed the not-terminated processes.



moyekj said:


> It was a rather obscure issue but I tracked down why kmttg JVM did not always kill all running process and exit properly when closing kmttg GUI as is supposed to be the case. I've checked in the change for next release. If you would like to test it out generate build from latest SVN or PM me for a beta copy with the fix.


----------



## moyekj

Yes, the bug was only exiting from GUI mode while tasks were still running. Only the 1st task in list would be killed and then JVM (javaw.exe in Windows) would hang.
I put together some instructions on how to build kmttg.jar from source:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/build_from_source

If you want to do Java development it's much easier with aid of a Java IDE kit such as Eclipse (what I use):
http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/moreinfo/java.php

Or just grab kmttg.jar build from latest source from here:
http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/kmttg_v0p7r_beta1.zip


----------



## Hcour

I've rebooted several times, it doesn't help with the kmttg problem. This reboot did solve the internet dl problem, but that is a tedious way to transfer these very large files. I would really like to solve my kmttg problem, I use this program a lot. The ability to transfer files to my computer is one of the main things I like about Tivo. I'd prefer not to have to go back to TivoDesktop if I can avoid it. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## moyekj

Hcour said:


> I've rebooted several times, it doesn't help with the kmttg problem. This reboot did solve the internet dl problem, but that is a tedious way to transfer these very large files. I would really like to solve my kmttg problem, I use this program a lot. The ability to transfer files to my computer is one of the main things I like about Tivo. I'd prefer not to have to go back to TivoDesktop if I can avoid it. Any suggestions appreciated.


 1st thing you should do is upgrade to latest kmttg version 0p7q. There was an update to kmttg to put a delay between multiple consecutive downloads to decrease the stress on TiVo web server. Also if you are running GUI make sure you also are not running kmttg service at same time.


----------



## Hcour

moyekj said:


> 1st thing you should do is upgrade to latest kmttg version 0p7q. There was an update to kmttg to put a delay between multiple consecutive downloads to decrease the stress on TiVo web server. Also if you are running GUI make sure you also are not running kmttg service at same time.


The upgrade seems to have solved the problem. I thought for sure I had checked to see if I had the latest version, maybe I went to the wrong place. Thanks much.

EDIT:

ARRGH! I spoke too soon, it's still happening. I checked my Services in Task Manager. There is something running called KtmRm, is that what you're talking about? Should I disable that?


----------



## moyekj

Hcour said:


> ARRGH! I spoke too soon, it's still happening. I checked my Services in Task Manager. There is something running called KtmRm, is that what you're talking about? Should I disable that?


 No, kmttg service is called just that - kmttg. Reboot your TiVo and PC one more time and then run kmttg v0p7q. Make sure you are not uploading videos to your TiVo or other network related tasks (like MRV, YouTube, etc) involving the TiVo while you transfer shows from it.


----------



## marbordom

I followed your build instructions and noticed the behavior below from inside a windows xp command shell:

After having installed svn, jdj 1.6.0-22, apacha-ant-1.8.1
and doing
set ANT_HOME="C:\apache-ant-1.8.1"
set JAVA_HOME="C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_22"

the ant command returns
"The syntax of the command is incorrect"

So I tried the same thing in cygwin

export JAVA_HOME="/cygdrive/c/Program Files/Java/jdk1.6.0_22"
export PATH=$PATH:/cygdrive/c/apache-ant-1.8.1/bin

cd /cygdrive/c/kmttg
ant

and that worked just fine

Any idea what the problem under a native windows shell might be?

Note: cygwin's svn version 1.6 did not work for me. The error message was:
svn: OPTIONS of 'http://kmttg.googlecode.com/svn/trunk': could not connect to server (http://kmttg.googlecode.com)



moyekj said:


> Yes, the bug was only exiting from GUI mode while tasks were still running. Only the 1st task in list would be killed and then JVM (javaw.exe in Windows) would hang.
> I put together some instructions on how to build kmttg.jar from source:
> http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/build_from_source
> 
> If you want to do Java development it's much easier with aid of a Java IDE kit such as Eclipse (what I use):
> http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/moreinfo/java.php
> 
> Or just grab kmttg.jar build from latest source from here:
> http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/kmttg_v0p7r_beta1.zip


----------



## moyekj

marbordom said:


> I followed your build instructions and noticed the behavior below from inside a windows xp command shell:
> 
> After having installed svn, jdj 1.6.0-22, apacha-ant-1.8.1
> and doing
> set ANT_HOME="C:\apache-ant-1.8.1"
> set JAVA_HOME="C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_22"
> 
> the ant command returns
> "The syntax of the command is incorrect"
> 
> So I tried the same thing in cygwin
> 
> export JAVA_HOME="/cygdrive/c/Program Files/Java/jdk1.6.0_22"
> export PATH=$PATH:/cygdrive/c/apache-ant-1.8.1/bin
> 
> cd /cygdrive/c/kmttg
> ant
> 
> and that worked just fine
> 
> Any idea what the problem under a native windows shell might be?
> 
> Note: cygwin's svn version 1.6 did not work for me. The error message was:
> svn: OPTIONS of 'http://kmttg.googlecode.com/svn/trunk': could not connect to server (http://kmttg.googlecode.com)


I use cygwin normally as well. However I did get it to work under native windows "cmd" shell as well. Take away the quotes in the set commands and then it works (at least it did for me).
i.e.
set ANT_HOME=C:\apache-ant-1.8.1
set JAVA_HOME=C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_22


----------



## marbordom

Thank you - removing the double quotes did the trick. Wondering why the shell then parses the white space in 'Program Files' correctly - well that is Windows weirdness.



moyekj said:


> I use cygwin normally as well. However I did get it to work under native windows "cmd" shell as well. Take away the quotes in the set commands and then it works (at least it did for me).
> i.e.
> set ANT_HOME=C:\apache-ant-1.8.1
> set JAVA_HOME=C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_22


----------



## orangeboy

marbordom said:


> Thank you - removing the double quotes did the trick. Wondering why the shell then parses the white space in 'Program Files' correctly - well that is Windows weirdness.


I think it is due strictly to the SET command behavior, with everything to the right of the equal sign being a part of that variable, including whitespace. I just did an experiment and found REMARKs are also included:



Code:


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

Tue 11/23
14:16:12=>set rem_comment=This is a new value REM Do I see this?

Tue 11/23
14:16:37=>echo %rem_comment%
This is a new value REM Do I see this?

Tue 11/23
14:16:50=>


----------



## BigT4187

I am having a little issue that I hope someone can help with. I am running kmttg_v0p7q with the latest java version. My OS is Windows 7 64bit (2.53 GHz core 2 duo CPU and 4GB of RAM). I am running into an issue where most shows I transfer complete fine and the encode complete, but at some point while playing back the encoded file the video freezes, but the audio continues. I am using the "hb_appletv" profile since the "ff" profiles seem to have audio sync issues.

I only run kmttg when doing the transfer/encode. I have restarted both the TiVo Premiere and the PC with the same problem. Can anyone shed some light on this for me? I would be most appreciative.

Thanks.


----------



## tknman0700

Would anyone be able to help me create a profile for ff or hb that will convert TIVO files to something the Roku can play? The unit can play 1280x720 mp4 h.264 files.

I am tinkering with the .enc files now but there are lots of options that I dont understand.

Thank you


----------



## tknman0700

Also seems like anytime I use ff I end up with teh audio not being sync to the video.


----------



## Hcour

moyekj said:


> No, kmttg service is called just that - kmttg. Reboot your TiVo and PC one more time and then run kmttg v0p7q. Make sure you are not uploading videos to your TiVo or other network related tasks (like MRV, YouTube, etc) involving the TiVo while you transfer shows from it.


Ok. It seems to be working now. Thanks again.


----------



## shelleye

tknman0700 said:


> Would anyone be able to help me create a profile for ff or hb that will convert TIVO files to something the Roku can play? The unit can play 1280x720 mp4 h.264 files.


I use KMTTG to transfer all my Tivo'd shows to my Roku. About two (?) months ago I spent loads of time playing with this, ending up with encode profiles that work well for me. There was a really nice guy who helped me make profiles I tinkered with. Check the following post (from this thread) which summarizes what I learned, and includes copies of the profiles I currently use. If you become obsessively interested, as I did, start reading backwards. The discussion went on for several days... Happy to report it's now all in my past. 



shelleye said:


> For those who are interested, and with thanks for those who have been helping me, here is what I ended up with:


----------



## tknman0700

I am very interested... I am not sure I understand where you are directing me though there is no text or link to follow.

Thanks


----------



## tknman0700

Oops... I see now how the quote works.
Thanks


----------



## ellinj

I am having a terrible time with audio sync on programs from.fox. I am using handbrake and video redo qsrfix. Any ideas? My target device is ipad.


----------



## ThAbtO

While using kmttg to push files, it tells me the files need to be in my Pytivo shares;

I have:

E:\TV
F:\TV
G:\TV

If I push a .MPG file from F:\TV, I get an error msg saying 'file needs to be in my shares.' even though they are in my shares.

But, if I push from E:\TV, its fine.


----------



## jbernardis

Is by any chance drive F a mapped network drive? And is pytivo running as a service? 

Network drive mappings are only known to your login session. If pytivo is being run as a service, it won't have access to these mappings. For network drives, you need to used the \\server\path nomenclature.


----------



## ThAbtO

jbernardis said:


> Is by any chance drive F a mapped network drive? And is pytivo running as a service?
> 
> Network drive mappings are only known to your login session. If pytivo is being run as a service, it won't have access to these mappings. For network drives, you need to used the \\server\path nomenclature.


No, they are partitions of the same drive. Pytivo is running but kmttg is not pushing at all now.


----------



## Berone

Kevin,
Hard to believe it's been over 2 1/2 years since you wrote this. Come a long way! I just started playing with the latest version on my MacBook. All of my .tivo files are downloaded to a MacMini external drive. When I select files I can only see drives connected to my machine. Is there any way to access files across the network?

Thanks!
Anthony


----------



## tknman0700

My biggest problem is that it seems I have audio sync issues... very bad when using ffmpeg and when I use handbrake after abotu 30 mins seems there is a sync issue.

Any ideas?


----------



## tknman0700

and handbrake seems to take FOREVER - 1.5hrs on a 30 min show using this: 

C:\tivoStuff\handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe -i C:\tivoStuff\test.mpg --cpu 4 -f mp4 --large-file --decomb --detelecine -O --encoder x264 -w 1280 -b 2500 -r 29.97 -a 1 --aencoder faac --ab 256 --mixdown dpl12 --arate 48 --drc 0.0 --x264opts ref=2:bframes=2:subq=6:mixed-refs=0:weightb=0:8x8dct=0:trellis=0 -v -o C:\tivoStuff\test.m4v


----------



## tknman0700

The machine it is running on is dual core 2.5 with 8GB Ram - Win7/64


----------



## BigT4187

> I am having a little issue that I hope someone can help with. I am running kmttg_v0p7q with the latest java version. My OS is Windows 7 64bit (2.53 GHz core 2 duo CPU and 4GB of RAM). I am running into an issue where most shows I transfer complete fine and the encode completes, but at some point while playing back the encoded file the video freezes, but the audio continues. I am using the "hb_appletv" profile since the "ff" profiles seem to have audio sync issues.
> 
> I only run kmttg when doing the transfer/encode. I have restarted both the TiVo Premiere and the PC with the same problem. Can anyone shed some light on this for me? I would be most appreciative.


Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## moyekj

Berone said:


> Kevin,
> Hard to believe it's been over 2 1/2 years since you wrote this. Come a long way! I just started playing with the latest version on my MacBook. All of my .tivo files are downloaded to a MacMini external drive. When I select files I can only see drives connected to my machine. Is there any way to access files across the network?
> 
> Thanks!
> Anthony


 Not familiar with Mac OS but if it's anything like linux/unix NFS mounts then they are all available starting from the root directory "/".


----------



## moyekj

BigT4187 said:


> I am having a little issue that I hope someone can help with. I am running kmttg_v0p7q with the latest java version. My OS is Windows 7 64bit (2.53 GHz core 2 duo CPU and 4GB of RAM). I am running into an issue where most shows I transfer complete fine and the encode complete, but at some point while playing back the encoded file the video freezes, but the audio continues. I am using the "hb_appletv" profile since the "ff" profiles seem to have audio sync issues.
> 
> I only run kmttg when doing the transfer/encode. I have restarted both the TiVo Premiere and the PC with the same problem. Can anyone shed some light on this for me? I would be most appreciative.
> 
> Thanks.


 What are you playing back on? If you try a different device or application for playback is the problem still there? (i.e. If only 1 device has issue then it's decoder issue for that device).


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> Not familiar with Mac OS but if it's anything like linux/unix NFS mounts then they are all available starting from the root directory "/".


On a Mac, back all the way out to your Hard Drive, then scroll down to "Volumes". All connected volumes will show. When utilizing these volumes in a config to place files, use:

/Volumes/name_of_share


----------



## BigT4187

moyekj said:


> What are you playing back on? If you try a different device or application for playback is the problem still there? (i.e. If only 1 device has issue then it's decoder issue for that device).


I thought the same thing so I've tried VLC and Media Player Classic - Home Cinema on two different PCs. I've also tried different profiles. Still having the same issue.


----------



## moyekj

BigT4187 said:


> I thought the same thing so I've tried VLC and Media Player Classic - Home Cinema on two different PCs. I've also tried different profiles. Still having the same issue.


 Then it's likely an issue with the source recording that needs to be fixed before encoding. Only good solution I know for fixing issues with source recording is VideoRedo QSFix which of course is Windows only. (The fact you mentioned encoding with ffmpeg results in A/V sync issues also points to timestamp problems in the source).


----------



## BigT4187

moyekj said:


> Then it's likely an issue with the source recording that needs to be fixed before encoding. Only good solution I know for fixing issues with source recording is VideoRedo QSFix which of course is Windows only. (The fact you mentioned encoding with ffmpeg results in A/V sync issues also points to timestamp problems in the source).


So that means I have to purchase VideoReDo? If so, which product?

Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

BigT4187 said:


> So that means I have to purchase VideoReDo? If so, which product?
> Thanks.


 They have fully functional trial versions to see if it can actually help you before you commit to purchase. The $50 VideoRedo Plus is sufficient for QS Fix purposes. If you do try it out be sure to complete the free trial registration before using to get a fully functional copy. 
http://www.videoredo.com/en/ProductPlus.htm
If you try it within kmttg make sure you run VideoRedo GUI at least once as administrator so that it registers proper components in registry needed to run in batch/COM mode that kmttg uses.


----------



## BigT4187

moyekj said:


> They have fully functional trial versions to see if it can actually help you before you commit to purchase. The $50 VideoRedo Plus is sufficient for QS Fix purposes. If you do try it out be sure to complete the free trial registration before using to get a fully functional copy.
> http://www.videoredo.com/en/ProductPlus.htm
> If you try it within kmttg make sure you run VideoRedo GUI at least once as administrator so that it registers proper components in registry needed to run in batch/COM mode that kmttg uses.


I'll give that a shot. Are there any special settings I need to apply in VideoRedo for this to work?

Thanks again!


----------



## moyekj

BigT4187 said:


> I'll give that a shot. Are there any special settings I need to apply in VideoRedo for this to work?
> 
> Thanks again!


 No. You can run QS Fix manually in VRD GUI from Tools pulldown menu or you can run via kmttg QS Fix task. As I mentioned if running via kmttg you should first bring up the VRD GUI at least once as administrator (use "run as administrator") to make sure the registry is updated appropriately.


----------



## tknman0700

I have playback sync issues regardless of the device. QT, VLC, Roku, etc.
The unencrypted mpg is fine but when I convert to H.264 there are sync issues.


----------



## moyekj

tknman0700 said:


> I have playback sync issues regardless of the device. QT, VLC, Roku, etc.
> The unencrypted mpg is fine but when I convert to H.264 there are sync issues.


 See posts above about VideoRedo QS Fix for (non-free) solution.


----------



## ThAbtO

I recently been transferring some .MP4 to my THD, about 450megs each. When I pulled from the Tivo, it takes a long while and end up with the show info showing the size around 2gb. Then, I pushed with Kmttg and the Tivo shows it as 450 megs as the original file.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> I recently been transferring some .MP4 to my THD, about 450megs each. When I pulled from the Tivo, it takes a long while and end up with the show info showing the size around 2gb. Then, I pushed with Kmttg and the Tivo shows it as 450 megs as the original file.


 That's because pull operations only support mpeg2 program stream format, so mp4 files have to be transcoded to mpeg2 on the fly during transfer which slows things down and makes file pushed to TiVo bigger. On the other hand compatible mp4 files pushed to TiVos are just transferred as is without transcoding. i.e. The key to remember is pull always requires mpeg2, push can transfer certain encodings natively.


----------



## innocentfreak

Not sure if it would be possible, but it would be nice if you could add by folder for files. This way you could select your default directory and it would add any MPG and TiVo file.


----------



## philt56

I'm trying to decode a tivo file on my PC with kmttg and get the following errors almost immediately.

Late Night With Jimmy Fallon - Paul McCartney; Nick Cannon
Recorded Thu 12/09/2010 11:37 PM on 188=WMAQDT, Duration = 63 mins
Musician Paul McCartney; radio personality Nick Cannon. 
>> DECRYPTING F:\My TiVo Recordings\Late Night With Jimmy Fallon - ''Robert Plant; Nick Cannon; Robert Plant'' (Recorded Dec 9, 2010, WMAQDT).TiVo ...
C:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "C:\kmttg\Late Night With Jimmy Fallon - ''Robert Plant; Nick Cannon; Robert Plant'' (Recorded Dec 9, 2010, WMAQDT).mpg" "F:\My TiVo Recordings\Late Night With Jimmy Fallon - ''Robert Plant; Nick Cannon; Robert Plant'' (Recorded Dec 9, 2010, WMAQDT).TiVo" 
tivodecode failed (exit code: 10 ) - check command: C:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "C:\kmttg\Late Night With Jimmy Fallon - ''Robert Plant; Nick Cannon; Robert Plant'' (Recorded Dec 9, 2010, WMAQDT).mpg" "F:\My TiVo Recordings\Late Night With Jimmy Fallon - ''Robert Plant; Nick Cannon; Robert Plant'' (Recorded Dec 9, 2010, WMAQDT).TiVo" 
TiVo Private Data : Unmatched Stream ID: No error
ts_handle_tivo_private_data failed: No error
processing frame: No error
Encryption by QUALCOMM 

I used it fine on some files from my HD XL but this seems to be new with the file from my Premiere. I even xferred the file from my Premiere to the XL and then from the XL and got the same error. (had read something about a diff xfer protocol on the Premiere?)

I also tried another file on my Premiere and same thing. I did install the latest Tivo desktop but not sure that matters.

Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## bwall23

philt56 said:


> I'm trying to decode a tivo file on my PC with kmttg and get the following errors almost immediately.
> 
> Late Night With Jimmy Fallon - Paul McCartney; Nick Cannon
> Recorded Thu 12/09/2010 11:37 PM on 188=WMAQDT, Duration = 63 mins
> Musician Paul McCartney; radio personality Nick Cannon.
> >> DECRYPTING F:\My TiVo Recordings\Late Night With Jimmy Fallon - ''Robert Plant; Nick Cannon; Robert Plant'' (Recorded Dec 9, 2010, WMAQDT).TiVo ...
> C:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "C:\kmttg\Late Night With Jimmy Fallon - ''Robert Plant; Nick Cannon; Robert Plant'' (Recorded Dec 9, 2010, WMAQDT).mpg" "F:\My TiVo Recordings\Late Night With Jimmy Fallon - ''Robert Plant; Nick Cannon; Robert Plant'' (Recorded Dec 9, 2010, WMAQDT).TiVo"
> tivodecode failed (exit code: 10 ) - check command: C:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "C:\kmttg\Late Night With Jimmy Fallon - ''Robert Plant; Nick Cannon; Robert Plant'' (Recorded Dec 9, 2010, WMAQDT).mpg" "F:\My TiVo Recordings\Late Night With Jimmy Fallon - ''Robert Plant; Nick Cannon; Robert Plant'' (Recorded Dec 9, 2010, WMAQDT).TiVo"
> TiVo Private Data : Unmatched Stream ID: No error
> ts_handle_tivo_private_data failed: No error
> processing frame: No error
> Encryption by QUALCOMM
> 
> I used it fine on some files from my HD XL but this seems to be new with the file from my Premiere. I even xferred the file from my Premiere to the XL and then from the XL and got the same error. (had read something about a diff xfer protocol on the Premiere?)
> 
> I also tried another file on my Premiere and same thing. I did install the latest Tivo desktop but not sure that matters.
> 
> Anybody have any ideas?


Grab the latest version of kmttg and then check your file naming. You have quotes where they shouldn't be.


----------



## philt56

bwall23 said:


> Grab the latest version of kmttg and then check your file naming. You have quotes where they shouldn't be.


 Installed latest version. Also a file name without quotes did the same thing.


----------



## ThAbtO

philt56 said:


> I'm trying to decode a tivo file on my PC with kmttg and get the following errors almost immediately.
> 
> Late Night With Jimmy Fallon - Paul McCartney; Nick Cannon
> Recorded Thu 12/09/2010 11:37 PM on 188=WMAQDT, Duration = 63 mins
> Musician Paul McCartney; radio personality Nick Cannon.
> >> DECRYPTING F:\My TiVo Recordings\Late Night With Jimmy Fallon - ''Robert Plant; Nick Cannon; Robert Plant'' (Recorded Dec 9, 2010, WMAQDT).TiVo ...
> C:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "C:\kmttg\Late Night With Jimmy Fallon - ''Robert Plant; Nick Cannon; Robert Plant'' (Recorded Dec 9, 2010, WMAQDT).mpg" "F:\My TiVo Recordings\Late Night With Jimmy Fallon - ''Robert Plant; Nick Cannon; Robert Plant'' (Recorded Dec 9, 2010, WMAQDT).TiVo"
> tivodecode failed (exit code: 10 ) - check command: C:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "C:\kmttg\Late Night With Jimmy Fallon - ''Robert Plant; Nick Cannon; Robert Plant'' (Recorded Dec 9, 2010, WMAQDT).mpg" "F:\My TiVo Recordings\Late Night With Jimmy Fallon - ''Robert Plant; Nick Cannon; Robert Plant'' (Recorded Dec 9, 2010, WMAQDT).TiVo"
> TiVo Private Data : Unmatched Stream ID: No error
> ts_handle_tivo_private_data failed: No error
> processing frame: No error
> Encryption by QUALCOMM


Do you have sufficient disk space available on your C: to hold the file?


----------



## philt56

ThAbtO said:


> Do you have sufficient disk space available on your C: to hold the file?


yes about 70G, I brought a file over from my HD XL and it decodes fine. Just the Premiere files fail


----------



## moyekj

philt56 said:


> I'm trying to decode a tivo file on my PC with kmttg and get the following errors almost immediately.<snip>
> *ts_handle_tivo_private_data failed*: No error


 That looks suspiciously like tivodecode thinks this is mpeg2 TS instead of mpeg2 PS file. Make sure you have TS transfers disabled in kmttg when downloading from a Premiere. tivodecode cannot handle them well and TS downloads from Premiere are buggy anyway.
i.e. Make sure following is disabled:
File-Configure-Program Options-Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format


----------



## philt56

moyekj said:


> That looks suspiciously like tivodecode thinks this is mpeg2 TS instead of mpeg2 PS file. Make sure you have TS transfers disabled in kmttg when downloading from a Premiere. tivodecode cannot handle them well and TS downloads from Premiere are buggy anyway.
> i.e. Make sure following is disabled:
> File-Configure-Program Options-Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format


Ok that option is not set but I haven't been downloading with kmttg (tried but it seems to always hang at some point), will try again. I have been downloading with tivo desktop. But I also transferred the file from the Premiere to the HD and then used tivo desktop with the HD and it still failed. Would the file have been corrupted going from the Premiere to the HD too (it seemed like the HD could play it)?


----------



## moyekj

Latest TiVo Desktop versions default to TS downloads but I believe very latest has option to turn that off. The current tivodecode does not work well at all with TS TiVo files so you should avoid that format if you are going to use it. VideoRedo which uses TiVoDirectShowFilter does work OK with TS downloads, but as I mentioned in general TS downloads tend to be unstable anyway and should be avoided.


----------



## philt56

philt56 said:


> Ok that option is not set but I haven't been downloading with kmttg (tried but it seems to always hang at some point), will try again. I have been downloading with tivo desktop. But I also transferred the file from the Premiere to the HD and then used tivo desktop with the HD and it still failed. Would the file have been corrupted going from the Premiere to the HD too (it seemed like the HD could play it)?


Ok I got kmttg to download the file from the Premiere and then it was able to decrypyt it!

So does Premiere have a diff video file format than a HD? Is there a problem with tivo desktop?


----------



## philt56

moyekj said:


> Latest TiVo Desktop versions default to TS downloads but I believe very latest has option to turn that off. The current tivodecode does not work well at all with TS TiVo files so you should avoid that format if you are going to use it. VideoRedo which uses TiVoDirectShowFilter does work OK with TS downloads, but as I mentioned in general TS downloads tend to be unstable anyway and should be avoided.


Do you know what option that is named in tivo desktop?


----------



## moyekj

philt56 said:


> Do you know what option that is named in tivo desktop?


 From another poster (I don't have TD installed) under 2.8.2 disable the check box:
File > Preferences > File Transfer Speed


----------



## NYHeel

I'm having speed issues. I just got a premiere and I'm getting only 20-21 Mbps using kmttg. On my TivoHD I used to get 7-8 so this is definitely an improvement but I was expecting a lot better. I have the transport stream box checked in kmttg. Also, the Premiere is hard wired to my router via one 10/100 switch and the laptop I'm downloading to is wireless g. At this pace I'm only getting slightly better than real time. Any suggestions?


----------



## moyekj

You will likely get better speeds with laptop hard wired to router instead of using 11g. You can also improve transfer speeds by tuning both tuners to channels you don't subscribe to.

Be warned that TS downloads from Premiere are flaky (you can get incomplete downloads and/or mess up the TiVo web server requiring rebooting to fix) and the current tivodecode can't handle many of them so I would strongly advise against using that option.

As a comparison with PS downloads from hard wired Premiere to 802.11n laptop I get roughly 22-25 Mbps or so compared to about 13 Mbps from my S3 OLED unit with units tuned normally to HD channels. That goes up to 30+ Mbps if I tune to channels I don't receive.


----------



## avpman

No matter which show I pick to download at some point kmttg (vers vop7q)downloading stops before completion. There is no error message, it just stops. The percentage of completion is never the same when it stalls. I'm on Win 7 if that helps. (I do NOT have the TS option enabled). also, "use java for downloads" doesn't start a download at all.

Help!


----------



## cweb

This was discussed a little bit last summer, but I was wondering if anything has changed. 

Kmttg's file naming seems to use "time" metadata (time recorded) for the file naming's date feature. What I really need is the original air date which also is available in the generated .txt file.

Is there any way to incorporated the OriginalAirDate into the file name (please)?

Thanks.


----------



## danterner

Not long ago I managed to set kmttg up and it seemed to be working fine (FANTASTIC program, by the way!). Now, though, I seem to be getting error messages. I don't understand what they mean. Can anyone shed any light?



> >> Running auto transfers for TiVo: Terner HD Fam Rm
> >> Getting Now Playing List from Terner HD Fam Rm ...
> C:\KMTTG\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie6914786934120334428.tmp --url https://192.168.1.101/TiVoConnect?C...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL3826461845362740092.tmp
> NPL job completed: 0:02:09
> ---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Terner HD Fam Rm
> java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 817
> at com.tivo.kmttg.util.parseNPL.parseFile(parseNPL.java:115)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying.parseNPL(NowPlaying.java:213)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying.check(NowPlaying.java:200)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobData.check(jobData.java:133)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobMonitor.monitor(jobMonitor.java:121)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.main.kmttg$3.actionPerformed(kmttg.java:65)
> at javax.swing.Timer.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
> at javax.swing.Timer$DoPostEvent.run(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## cweb

moyekj:

Were you at one time going to add a feature that would keep you from re-downloading a show that had already been downloaded, converted and uploaded back to the tivo?


----------



## moyekj

danterner said:


> Not long ago I managed to set kmttg up and it seemed to be working fine (FANTASTIC program, by the way!). Now, though, I seem to be getting error messages. I don't understand what they mean. Can anyone shed any light?


 That indicates a failed or partial TiVo listings were obtained. Should not be recurring issue. I checked in to source tree after last kmttg release a more graceful error message for that kind of error to make it more obvious - will be part of next release.


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> This was discussed a little bit last summer, but I was wondering if anything has changed.
> 
> Kmttg's file naming seems to use "time" metadata (time recorded) for the file naming's date feature. What I really need is the original air date which also is available in the generated .txt file.
> 
> Is there any way to incorporated the OriginalAirDate into the file name (please)?
> 
> Thanks.


 Not really. As was mentioned before OriginalAirDate is only available in extended metadata (would require more http calls to obtain) and not all shows have the entry even in extended metadata, so it's not a reliable component to use in File Naming. You could probably write a "custom" script that checks metadata file and changes the file name accordingly if present if you really want it.


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> moyekj:
> 
> Were you at one time going to add a feature that would keep you from re-downloading a show that had already been downloaded, converted and uploaded back to the tivo?


 If it retains same ProgramId when uploaded back to TiVo then there should be an entry in auto.history file preventing it from being downloaded again in auto transfers mode. (I don't recall if ProgramId is used when pulling programs back to TiVo or not via pyTiVo though). If for some reason ProgramId is not retained you can use Auto Transfers - Add selected to history file to graphically add the relevant entries to auto.history file to prevent them from being transferred.
Else if you "push" to TiVo instead of "pull" then it gets marked as copy protected so can't be transferred again anyway.


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> That indicates a failed or partial TiVo listings were obtained. Should not be recurring issue. I checked in to source tree after last kmttg release a more graceful error message for that kind of error to make it more obvious - will be part of next release.


I'm seeing this kind of exception frequently too.. I'm not sure if the line # (??) after outofboundsexception is the same each time.

Also, I have a LOT of recordings on one of my Tivos. I would love it if I could optionally limit the # of show listings I get. VERY often, what I want to download is in the first page or so of listings I see, sorted by date. If I could limit the # kmttg gets, optionally, that would speed up my usual usage.

Here's what I just saw:
>> Continuing Now Playing List from Tivo Series3 (128/1266)...
/usr/bin/curl --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar /tmp/cookie4209572847831912228.tmp --url https://192.168.1.117/TiVoConnect?C...iner=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=128 --output /tmp/NPL7771988485501913819.tmp 
NPL job completed: 0:01:34
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=TivoHD
>> Continuing Now Playing List from TivoHD (256/386)...
/usr/bin/curl --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar /tmp/cookie3660442524516358404.tmp --url https://192.168.1.120/TiVoConnect?C...iner=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=256 --output /tmp/NPL1528195716710172999.tmp 
NPL job completed: 0:05:26
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=TivoHD
java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 2799
at com.tivo.kmttg.util.parseNPL.parseFile(parseNPL.java:94)
at com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying.parseNPL(NowPlaying.java:213)
at com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying.check(NowPlaying.java:200)
at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobData.check(jobData.java:133)
at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobMonitor.monitor(jobMonitor.java:121)
at com.tivo.kmttg.main.kmttg$3.actionPerformed(kmttg.java:65)
at javax.swing.Timer.fireActionPerformed(Timer.java:271)
at javax.swing.Timer$DoPostEvent.run(Timer.java:201)
at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(InvocationEvent.java:209)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:633)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:296)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:211)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:201)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:196)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:188)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:122)


----------



## bwall23

mattack said:


> I'm seeing this kind of exception frequently too.. I'm not sure if the line # (??) after outofboundsexception is the same each time.
> 
> Also, I have a LOT of recordings on one of my Tivos. I would love it if I could optionally limit the # of show listings I get. VERY often, what I want to download is in the first page or so of listings I see, sorted by date. If I could limit the # kmttg gets, optionally, that would speed up my usual usage.
> 
> Here's what I just saw:
> >> Continuing Now Playing List from Tivo Series3 (128/1266)...
> /usr/bin/curl --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar /tmp/cookie4209572847831912228.tmp --url https://192.168.1.117/TiVoConnect?C...iner=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=128 --output /tmp/NPL7771988485501913819.tmp
> NPL job completed: 0:01:34
> ---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=TivoHD
> >> Continuing Now Playing List from TivoHD (256/386)...
> /usr/bin/curl --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar /tmp/cookie3660442524516358404.tmp --url https://192.168.1.120/TiVoConnect?C...iner=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=256 --output /tmp/NPL1528195716710172999.tmp
> NPL job completed: 0:05:26
> ---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=TivoHD
> java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 2799
> at com.tivo.kmttg.util.parseNPL.parseFile(parseNPL.java:94)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying.parseNPL(NowPlaying.java:213)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying.check(NowPlaying.java:200)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobData.check(jobData.java:133)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobMonitor.monitor(jobMonitor.java:121)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.main.kmttg$3.actionPerformed(kmttg.java:65)
> at javax.swing.Timer.fireActionPerformed(Timer.java:271)
> at javax.swing.Timer$DoPostEvent.run(Timer.java:201)
> at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(InvocationEvent.java:209)
> at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:633)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:296)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:211)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:201)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:196)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:188)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:122)


You have a lot of recordings on your TiVos (not sure about danterner). I only have two TiVos, but I would prefer to speed up the fetch, rather than limit the listings as there is currently a problem with a TiVo not being in sync with the ToDoList on the TiVo Server (another app) and limiting this list would lead to further problems as you wouldn't know whether it was a self imposed app limitation (and which app) or a problem with your TiVo (again, which one) or it's server. If it comes down to it, make it an optional (not default) user selection. It's confusing enough already trying to sync just two TiVos and determine if you recorded it and it's on a NPL (on which TiVo?), transferred it off to your PC (where?) or have it on one of your TiVo's ToDo lists (which one?).


----------



## bwall23

The perfect app for recording (are you listening, TiVo?) would work like this.

*SETUP:* I want to record "The Perfect App Show", all seasons and episodes and after viewing them decide what to keep/delete.
It's a multi season/year series with reruns sprinkled about randomly amongst channels and seasons. Missed seasons/episodes are repeated the following years.
I record via SeasonPass and WishList due to Title/EpisodeName changes, channel showings, etc.
I watch captured recordings, mark keepsakes as keep until deleted and then transfer those to PC, then delete from that TiVo NPL.

Now, I missed a couple episodes for whatever reason.

It's been more than 28 days since it ran.

I have two TiVos, recordings on a PC, Season Passes and Wish Lists.

I set a SeasonPass on one TiVo to get New&Repeats.

*QUESTION:* I want to make sure, without jumping back/forth between TiVo menus and PC's, that I don't schedule recordings I already have on either of my TiVos (NPL or ToDo) or on my PC.
What single app does that?
You said none?
Is there any interest in this crazy thought, or will I be the 1 dev/usr?


----------



## danterner

bwall23 said:


> You have a lot of recordings on your TiVos (not sure about danterner).


kmttg reports I have 217 shows, 911 GB used.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> Also, I have a LOT of recordings on one of my Tivos. I would love it if I could optionally limit the # of show listings I get. VERY often, what I want to download is in the first page or so of listings I see, sorted by date. If I could limit the # kmttg gets, optionally, that would speed up my usual usage.


 For those circumstances perhaps you could just connect via web browser to download the shows you want as I believe the web browser by default only shows a page at a time of listings (though it's been a long time since I've looked at shows that way and had enough shows on my units to test it).


----------



## ThAbtO

Do you think its possible to have the 'JOBS' as a separate item under the menu bar instead of inside the Files menu. It feels kludgy to go in to Files then Jobs.

Edit: Also, I was wondering what other files kmttg supports for push/pull other than .tivo, mpg, mp4, .wmv? What about .flv?


----------



## mattack

bwall23 said:


> You have a lot of recordings on your TiVos (not sure about danterner). I only have two TiVos, but I would prefer to speed up the fetch, rather than limit the listings as there is currently a problem with a TiVo not being in sync with the ToDoList on the TiVo Server (another app) and limiting this list would lead to further problems as you wouldn't know whether it was a self imposed app limitation (and which app) or a problem with your TiVo (again, which one) or it's server. If it comes down to it, make it an optional (not default) user selection.


AFAIK, there's no way to 'speed up the fetch'.. Because all of the various apps (from what I understand) just do essentially the same thing -- download the listings from the Tivo in batches and do relatively simple text manipulation.. and the text manipulation part is fast.


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> For those circumstances perhaps you could just connect via web browser to download the shows you want as I believe the web browser by default only shows a page at a time of listings (though it's been a long time since I've looked at shows that way and had enough shows on my units to test it).


When I was first playing with downloading shows, I did use the web browser..

But the major reason that I use these other programs (previously I used iTivo, now I'm playing with kmttg since for the most part it works better and at least gives me more feedback during the very flaky connecting phase), is so that they will NAME the programs decently and even more importantly, automatically DECODE. (I don't do any auto-conversion.. just download & decode, preferably into folders.)

Oh, and I should probably look at the documentation again, but one slightly annoying problem with using the episode title in the naming scheme is that if it doesn't have an episode title, it will just be named with the DATE. If there isn't already, I wish there was an "episodeTitleOrShowTitleIfThereIsNoEpisodeTitle" token.


----------



## alex w

Hey Everyone,

Having a bit of an issue here. Hoping some of you smart folks can help me out. 

It's a bit of a custom situation, and not necessarily a problem with kmttg. 

I am running a custom encode profile using FFMPEG to export images from downloaded and decrypted tivo files. Basically screen capping an entire episode, every 3 frames. 

This command line works on every single episode I've done it on (dozens), except 1. 

And on top of that, I deleted the episode on the Tivo, then re-recorded it, re-downloaded it, re-decrypted it, and tried again, same thing.

When I "Start Jobs" using this custom encode profile, on this episode only, the progress bar next to the red "Cancel Jobs" button immediately goes to full green, my GPU and CPU start spinning at max on the computer (can hear them), and then it never stops. No temp output file(s) are created anywhere on the computer. Yet, the CPU/GPU is working endlessly.

When it does work, I get a normal progress bar, and it's done in 15/20 mins max. A temp output file is created in the designated folder and rises in MB until done.

An episode from the same channel, recorded right before and after this one, both times, work. So it's not the channel as a whole. 

I don't get any red error messages, because it never stops. I have to cancel out.

Is there anything in the tivo recording, or decrypting, or kmttg settings (like naming, etc) that could cause this? 

Any kind of broadcast weirdness that would cause FFMPEG's -vcodec mjpeg not to work on particular eps?

Again, this process and command line works on every other thing recorded on the tivo, and downloaded thru kmttg, except this one episode. So I don't believe it's a pure command line fudging.

Any help appreciated. I know it's not a "trouble ticket" level situation, but I can't figure out the logic to this and it's driving me batty.

Thanks!

EDIT: Just converted the decrypted mpg file to a default "hb_tivo_hd_crf" encoding profile MP4, and then ran my custom "screen cap" encoding profile using FFMPEG on that MP4 and it's working. So something seems to be off with the original decrypt, on that one episode.


----------



## moyekj

Sounds like ffmpeg having trouble with that particular show, perhaps caused by a glitch not well handled in ffmpeg for that codec. If you run ffmpeg on command line (outside kmttg) you will likely have same issue. Perhaps try a newer version of ffmpeg. You can find Windows binaries pretty easily via Google such as here:
http://ffmpeg.arrozcru.org/builds/


----------



## alex w

Thanks for the reply. I will do that in case things like this happen again in future.

Also, not sure if you saw my edit before you responded, in case that changes things to something you may need to address for the program as a whole.



> EDIT: Just converted the decrypted mpg file to a default "hb_tivo_hd_crf" encoding profile MP4, and then ran my custom "screen cap" encoding profile using FFMPEG on that MP4 and it's working. So something seems to be off with the original decrypt, on that one episode.


Tho I think it's just a glitch in my particular specific setup/need.

Otherwise, program is working fantastic. Great job!


----------



## moyekj

That is a Handbrake encoding profile, so just means that Handbrake was able to encode the mpeg2 to H.264 from which you then re-encoded again using ffmpeg. Nothing really to do with decrypt (TiVo -> mpeg2) from what you describe.


----------



## moyekj

v0p7r just released - no new features, just bug fixes and some cleanup. See release_notes for details.


----------



## mattack

Trap all exceptions for NPL XML listings parsing in case there is incomplete/corrupt listings being parsed.


So does that mean that when we get this problem, we will still be able to use the program? From previous discussions here, I inferred that you're putting up an error dialog instead of getting an exception. But that won't help those of us in the situation if we still can't download the existing shows that had non-corrupted info.

BTW, "start jobs" is VERY confusing IMHO. It should be something like "add selected".


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> But that won't help those of us in the situation if we still can't download the existing shows that had non-corrupted info.


 I'm working on a per TiVo config option where you can limit # of listings fetches obtained. i.e. If you specify 1 for a TiVo, then only 1 fetch (which is the 128 most recent shows) is perfomed. 2 would mean the 256 most recent, etc. 0, the default setting would mean fetch all.
As with most seemingly simple changes this is a lot more work to code than one would think.


----------



## mattack

BTW, I think I found a bug.

It looks like you don't check the result of the decoding process to see if it succeeded or not. (I have no idea if that even returns a value indicating success or failure.)

I downloaded the entire Dick Clark New Years Eve show (to save like 10 minutes of musical performances)... and apparently ran out of disk space during the decode operation... so now I only have a ~1.5 hour resulting file. I can re-download, but that takes a LONG time.

That leads to a request. I *think* iTivo does the download-and-decode as one operation, piping between them... So you only need (approx) the size of the file space.. not 2x the file size, since you do in two steps.

Otherwise, I'm largely starting to like kmttg a lot more than iTivo even though it's less of an Apple-like GUI (since it's Java).


----------



## mattack

I thought of something else. In the GUI interface, to select the various paths -- I see no way to go to a DIFFERENT PARTITION. It seems to only see the current partition. So I *have* to type in the path. (i.e. it does not use the standard file selection dialog from the system)

Also, it complains if it can't find the path, instead of just possibly creating it (which would be useful if JUST the last part of the path, e.g. 'kmttgdownloads') doesn't exist.


----------



## ThAbtO

mattack said:


> I thought of something else. In the GUI interface, to select the various paths -- I see no way to go to a DIFFERENT PARTITION. It seems to only see the current partition. So I *have* to type in the path. (i.e. it does not use the standard file selection dialog from the system)
> 
> Also, it complains if it can't find the path, instead of just possibly creating it (which would be useful if JUST the last part of the path, e.g. 'kmttgdownloads') doesn't exist.


That depends on what type of computer. On a Windows platform, another partition on the same drive would have a drive letter specification such as C:\, D:\, etc.


----------



## wmcbrine

mattack said:


> I *think* iTivo does the download-and-decode as one operation, piping between them...


pyTivo also does it that way.


----------



## mattack

ThAbtO said:


> That depends on what type of computer. On a Windows platform, another partition on the same drive would have a drive letter specification such as C:\, D:\, etc.


Yes, but I presume you mean you'd be *typing* in that different path. I was able to do that on my Mac too (e.g. type /Volumes/Extra/ and so on)

But the GUI interface that comes up when you click in the field only lets you see the current drive (unless I'm doing something wrong).


----------



## ThAbtO

mattack said:


> Yes, but I presume you mean you'd be *typing* in that different path. I was able to do that on my Mac too (e.g. type /Volumes/Extra/ and so on)
> 
> But the GUI interface that comes up when you click in the field only lets you see the current drive (unless I'm doing something wrong).


I have it typed in (only once), under config, file settings tab, and no, it will not pull up a window to select your actual path, so it must be typed in.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> But the GUI interface that comes up when you click in the field only lets you see the current drive (unless I'm doing something wrong).


 Don't know anything about Mac platform but on Windows platform the File Browser gives access to all volumes and in Linux I can get to all automounts as well.


----------



## mattack

Another bug.. Toggling "Show Folders" while it's getting the now playing list gets another exception...



java.lang.NullPointerException
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.nplTable.displayFlatStructure(nplTable.java:544)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.nplTable.RefreshNowPlaying(nplTable.java:517)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.tivoTab$7.actionPerformed(tivoTab.java:197)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:1882)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2202)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(DefaultButtonModel.java:420)
at javax.swing.JToggleButton$ToggleButtonModel.setPressed(JToggleButton.java:269)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(BasicButtonListener.java:236)
at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Component.java:5602)
at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(JComponent.java:3129)
at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Component.java:5367)
at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Container.java:2010)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:4068)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2068)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:3903)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Container.java:4256)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Container.java:3936)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Container.java:3866)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2054)
at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Window.java:1801)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:3903)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:463)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:269)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:190)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:184)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:176)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:110)


and ok, I see now that it *beeps* when it gets the error getting now playing list.. I wish I could turn off that beep.... (and I wish it would use the portion of the now playing list that it had successfully gotten...)


----------



## trstno141

I just upgraded my TiVo HD to a new 1 TB hard drive and kmttg no longer shows how much free space I have. It just says 0 GB FREE. I've got the latest version v0p7r and it doesn't show any error messages.


----------



## ThAbtO

You have to input the space yourself. A 1TB drive will have 915 Mb of total space.


----------



## trstno141

ThAbtO said:


> You have to input the space yourself. A 1TB drive will have 915 Mb of total space.


I don't see where to add that. 915 GB not Mb.


----------



## innocentfreak

trstno141 said:


> I just upgraded my TiVo HD to a new 1 TB hard drive and kmttg no longer shows how much free space I have. It just says 0 GB FREE. I've got the latest version v0p7r and it doesn't show any error messages.


After you enter 915, hit enter. It doesn't update until you hit enter.

It is at the top of the disk usage screen.


----------



## ThAbtO

You should see the 'Disk Usage' button, press that, then enter 907.0 and press enter. I now say 907 gb because that is what I have mine set for my 1 Tb.


----------



## trstno141

Thanks.


----------



## sanjonny

i am working with an evaluation version of video redo and playing with the integration with kmttg. I want the cut files to come out in the cut directory but without the _cut tag on them. I have looked and looked thru the setting and the forum and cannot find out how to do this. Is there no user setting to remove this. I know if I manually do the editing and saving, then I can rename them or rename them afterward, but kmttg is so friendly that I figured there is a way to change this but cannot find it. If not, can anyone suggest a good file renamer program so that I could strip that off my completed files when done.

Question 2/suggestion if it doesnt exist. I have a bunch of files I downloaded earlier and they all have metadata. When I load them into kmttg to process like editing with videoredo, it doesn't pick up the tag info, so I have to manually copy the tag once the files are processed. Is there any way to have this happened and if not, it seems like a great suggestion going forward.

Thanks in advance for your help. I did really try and find the answers but couldnt and I know there are people who do this everyday who know how to do it.


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> i am working with an evaluation version of video redo and playing with the integration with kmttg. I want the cut files to come out in the cut directory but without the _cut tag on them. I have looked and looked thru the setting and the forum and cannot find out how to do this. Is there no user setting to remove this. I know if I manually do the editing and saving, then I can rename them or rename them afterward, but kmttg is so friendly that I figured there is a way to change this but cannot find it. If not, can anyone suggest a good file renamer program so that I could strip that off my completed files when done.
> 
> Question 2/suggestion if it doesnt exist. I have a bunch of files I downloaded earlier and they all have metadata. When I load them into kmttg to process like editing with videoredo, it doesn't pick up the tag info, so I have to manually copy the tag once the files are processed. Is there any way to have this happened and if not, it seems like a great suggestion going forward.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help. I did really try and find the answers but couldnt and I know there are people who do this everyday who know how to do it.


There's no way currently around it as that convention was in place before option to define .mpg Cut output dir was available and thus the suffix was necessary since cut file always ended up in same dir as mpg file.
I've checked in an update for next release related to _cut suffix which will help you in future:
If *.mpg Cut Dir* is defined as a different directory than *.mpg Output Dir* then the *_cut* suffix is no longer used for the output mpeg file name for the Ad Cut task.

Something like the following batch script for windows can remove _cut string from all file names in a given directory.

*file_rename.bat*


Code:


@echo off
rem Script to remove _cut from file names in a specified folder

setlocal
set workDir=.
if not "&#37;~1"=="" set workDir=%~1
if not exist "%workDir%" echo %~1 does not exist&goto :EOF

pushd "%workDir%"
for /f "tokens=*" %%a in ('dir /b /a-d "*" 2^>NUL') do call :PROCESS "%%a"
popd

goto :EOF

:PROCESS
set fileName=%~1
set orig=%~s1
set basename=%~nx1
set dirname=%~dp1
set new_basename=%basename:_cut=%
set new=%dirname%%new_basename%
if not "%orig%" == "%new%" (
   rem Move operation changed to echo for testing purposes
   echo move "%orig%" "%new%"
)

NOTE: Obviously remove the "echo" on 2nd last line to actually do it - currently the script will just show what it's going to do.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> There's no way currently around it as that convention was in place before option to define .mpg Cut output dir was available and thus the suffix was necessary since cut file always ended up in same dir as mpg file.
> I've checked in an update for next release related to _cut suffix which will help you in future:
> If *.mpg Cut Dir* is defined as a different directory than *.mpg Output Dir* then the *_cut* suffix is no longer used for the output mpeg file name for the Ad Cut task.
> 
> Something like the following batch script for windows can remove _cut string from all file names in a given directory.
> 
> *file_rename.bat*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> @echo off
> rem Script to remove _cut from file names in a specified folder
> 
> setlocal
> set workDir=.
> if not "%~1"=="" set workDir=%~1
> if not exist "%workDir%" echo %~1 does not exist&goto :EOF
> 
> pushd "%workDir%"
> for /f "tokens=*" %%a in ('dir /b /a-d "*" 2^>NUL') do call :PROCESS "%%a"
> popd
> 
> goto :EOF
> 
> :PROCESS
> set fileName=%~1
> set orig=%~s1
> set basename=%~nx1
> set dirname=%~dp1
> set new_basename=%basename:_cut=%
> set new=%dirname%%new_basename%
> if not "%orig%" == "%new%" (
> rem Move operation changed to echo for testing purposes
> echo move "%orig%" "%new%"
> )
> 
> NOTE: Obviously remove the "echo" on 2nd last line to actually do it - currently the script will just show what it's going to do.


Awesome, thanks for the help on both questions!


----------



## cweb

I just did a clean install of my kmttg & video redo setup to a new multi-core machine. I use qsfix (in kmttg) to do both decoding & qsfixing.

If I remember correctly qsfix use to take some 30+min to complete. Now it takes only around three minutes. Its such a improvement, I worry I forgot to configure some setting. The resulting encodes seem ok.

Any thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> I just did a clean install of my kmttg & video redo setup to a new multi-core machine. I use qsfix (in kmttg) to do both decoding & qsfixing.
> 
> If I remember correctly qsfix use to take some 30+min to complete. Now it takes only around three minutes. Its such a improvement, I worry I forgot to configure some setting. The resulting encodes seem ok.
> 
> Any thoughts? Thanks in advance.


 3 minutes is much more like it. On my 3 year old core 2 duo laptop it takes ~ 5 mins per 1 hour of HD recording to run qsfix (combined decrypt + qsfix).


----------



## bwall23

Anyone notice when downloading from 2+ TiVo's that things download / process out of order?

I'm doing this in the GUI on Win7-64 using v0p7r.

It appears to finish downloading / processing everything, but things appear to run out of order.

i.e. you would think if you started processing a show on TiVo-1, then a show on TiVo-2, that it would download & process everything for TiVo-1 first, then TiVo-2. But it appears to be atomizing things in some unknown order and jumping from one TiVo to the next and back.

Guess maybe it's time to add more information about the settings, as I can't figure out this behavior from the WiKi?

example: 
OPTIONS: metadata, download(implied), custom (post-process)
ACTION1: TIVO1_show started (TiVo [3] HD, me fast)
ACTION2: TIVO2_show started (TiVo [4] Premiere, me faster)
RESULT1: TIVO1_show metadata generated
RESULT2: TIVO2_show metadata generated
RESULT3: TIVO2_show download
RESULT4: TIVO1_show download
RESULT5: TIVO1_show post-process
RESULT6: TIVO2_show post-process

RESULT7: Operator confused and shrugs?!?


----------



## moyekj

I don't really see anything odd there. For 2 different TiVos the tasks for 1 TiVo have no bearing/influence on the other and kmttg scheduler runs tasks in parallel whenever possible unless limited by your "active job limit" setting (which only influences non-download CPU intensive jobs such as decrypt/encode).

In this example:
Obtaining TIVO1 metadata may have taken a little longer than obtaining TIVO2 metadata which would explain why TIVO2 download started first.
If TIVO1 post-process started first that just means that download completed before the TIVO2 download did.


----------



## orangeboy

moyekj said:


> ...kmttg scheduler runs tasks in parallel whenever possible unless limited by your "active job limit" setting (which only influences non-download CPU intensive jobs such as decrypt/encode)...


This _sometimes_ comes back to bite me. 

I use the loop in GUI option (thanks for this!). Occasionally, I'll stop kmttg to clear the log. Upon restart, I've had occasion where loop in GUI wasn't checked and has gone unnoticed for several hours. When I finally do enable the option, I get quite a few items in the job queue. With downloading unhindered, I've at times run out of disk space which then causes a bunch of other problems:

ERROR: curl: (23) Failed writing body
ERROR: tivodecode failed (exit code: 6 )
QSFix failures writing to disk
ERROR: source file not found
ERROR: vprj file not found
ERROR: mpeg file not found
ERROR: This is not a valid video file to be pushed

I have a custom command that deletes successfully pushed files which normally keeps my disk relatively clean, but there are times when the number of downloads exceeds the free space available before the custom command has a chance to execute.

Can there be an option to serialize downloads?


----------



## moyekj

If using GUI instead of service mode then you can always dedicate a separate kmttg to each TiVo which then limits downloads to 1 at a time automatically. i.e. kmttg1 tied to only TiVo1, kmttg2 tied to only TiVo2, etc. That way you can also have different target folders potentially on different volumes for each TiVo as well to help manage disk space. Not quite what you are asking for I know but just an idea.


----------



## moyekj

FYI, in latest SVN there is now a new config option under Program Options tab called *Allow only 1 download at a time* which I think implements what you were looking for. Pretty easy to implement so I threw it in there.


----------



## mattack

bwall23 said:


> Anyone notice when downloading from 2+ TiVo's that things download / process out of order?
> 
> I'm doing this in the GUI on Win7-64 using v0p7r.
> 
> It appears to finish downloading / processing everything, but things appear to run out of order.
> 
> i.e. you would think if you started processing a show on TiVo-1, then a show on TiVo-2, that it would download & process everything for TiVo-1 first, then TiVo-2. But it appears to be atomizing things in some unknown order and jumping from one TiVo to the next and back.


No, it's not out of order, I don't think.

The program is being SMART (IMHO). It can talk to EACH Tivo at one time (i.e. each tivo can only do one thing at a time).. But it is speeding up the whole process by being able to do ONE thing on each Tivo simultaneously.


----------



## mattack

I realize this is a VERY minor issue, and probably nobody else cares.

I used to be confused about why some things would show a percentage in the list, and why some would show a time. I realized that the topmost item being worked on shows the percentage *in the title bar* and shows the progress bar in the middle of the window. Other items being worked on (see previous reply) show percentage.

IMHO, it would be great if all of them showed percentage, since then I (the user) wouldn't have to look around to random places to figure out where the info about how complete it is was. (If it showed it in the titlebar TOO, I wouldn't mind.)

That way, I could always look at the list, and see percentage done.


----------



## orangeboy

moyekj said:


> FYI, in latest SVN there is now a new config option under Program Options tab called *Allow only 1 download at a time* which I think implements what you were looking for. Pretty easy to implement so I threw it in there.


Nice! Thank you!


----------



## cweb

Could somebody help me with what I hope is a most simple custom command / script? Command line stuff is a weakness of mine.

I use the kmttg file naming convention: [mainTitle][/][mainTitle] ["Ep" EpisodeNumber " "][year]-[monthNum]-[mday] [episodeTitle] and my Encode Output Dir is simply f:\tivofinal.

After the encode is finished, I would like to simply move the encoded file to a new drive and directory: g:\tivoshows\[main Title] (no brackets). If the directory [mainTitle] doesn't exist then create it.

Any and all help would be appreciated.


----------



## orangeboy

cweb said:


> Could somebody help me with what I hope is a most simple custom command / script? Command line stuff is a weakness of mine.
> 
> I use the kmttg file naming convention: [mainTitle][/][mainTitle] ["Ep" EpisodeNumber " "][year]-[monthNum]-[mday] [episodeTitle] and my Encode Output Dir is simply f:\tivofinal.
> 
> After the encode is finished, I would like to simply move the encoded file to a new drive and directory: g:\tivoshows\[main Title] (no brackets). If the directory [mainTitle] doesn't exist then create it.
> 
> Any and all help would be appreciated.


Windows?

Edit: Why not just set the Encode Output Dir to "g:\tivoshows\"?


----------



## cweb

orangeboy said:


> Windows?
> 
> Edit: Why not just set the Encode Output Dir to "g:\tivoshows\"?


Yes, windows.

The directory I am storing the shows on is an external drive. Every so often when I encode directly to the drive, the connnection will hiccup for a split instance. The result locks up my system. It doesn't happen often, but enough that the reboots are annoying. It doesn't appear to happen when I encode to a internal drive. This was my attempt at a work around.


----------



## orangeboy

cweb said:


> Yes, windows.
> 
> The directory I am storing the shows on is an external drive. Every so often when I encode directly to the drive, the connnection will hiccup for a split instance. The result locks up my system. It doesn't happen often, but enough that the reboots are annoying. It doesn't appear to happen when I encode to a internal drive. This was my attempt at a work around.


Here ya go:


Code:


::MoveFile.bat
@ECHO OFF
SETLOCAL

SET FullPath=%~p1

CALL :Get_Parent "%FullPath:~0,-1%"

IF NOT EXIST "G:\tivoshows\%ParentPath%" (
    MKDIR "G:\tivoshows\%ParentPath%"
)

MOVE "%~1" "G:\tivoshows\%ParentPath%\"

EXIT /B

:Get_Parent
SET ParentPath=%~n1
GOTO :EOF

Save that in your kmttg folder as "MoveFile.bat". In your custom command configuration, pass [encodeFile] as an argument to the bat file, similar to this:



Code:


"C:\Program Files\kmttg\MoveFile.Bat" [encodeFile]


----------



## cweb

orangeboy said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> .................
> 
> Save that in your kmttg folder as "MoveFile.bat". In your custom command configuration, pass [encodeFile] as an argument to the bat file, similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "C:\Program Files\kmttg\MoveFile.Bat" [encodeFile]


Thanks orangeboy. I really appreciate it. I'll give it a try this evening.

I just remembered that I also need to move the .txt file. Should I be able to pass an additional [metaFile]? For example:


Code:


"C:\Program Files\kmttg\MoveFile.Bat" [encodeFile] [metaFile]


----------



## orangeboy

cweb said:


> Thanks orangeboy. I really appreciate it. I'll give it a try this evening.
> 
> I just remembered that I also need to move the .txt file. Should I be able to pass an additional [metaFile]? For example:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "C:\Program Files\kmttg\MoveFile.Bat" [encodeFile] [metaFile]


Sorry, no, not as it stands. I'll see about adding that part in though!
Is your metadata files option set to encodeFile? I don't know if that matters or not. Mine is set to "last".

This will do both [encodeFile] and [metaFile]:


Code:


::MoveFile.bat
@ECHO OFF
SETLOCAL

:Loop
IF "&#37;~1"=="" GOTO Done

SET FullPath=%~p1

CALL :Get_Parent "%FullPath:~0,-1%"

IF NOT EXIST "G:\tivoshows\%ParentPath%" (
    MKDIR "G:\tivoshows\%ParentPath%"
)

MOVE "%~1" "G:\tivoshows\%ParentPath%\"

SHIFT
GOTO Loop

:Done
EXIT /B

:Get_Parent
SET ParentPath=%~n1
GOTO :EOF

Edit: Let me know if your metadata files option is set to "all". I'm not sure what [metaFile] would resolve to in that case!


----------



## moyekj

v0p7s version just released with a few enhancements based on recent requests such as option for combined download/decrypt, option to limit NPL retrieval to fewer shows and option to limit kmttg to 1 download at a time for all TiVos on your network and a channel filter for auto transfers.
See release notes for all the details.


----------



## orangeboy

Looks like some good stuff added - Thanks!


----------



## txporter

Kevin, not sure if you noticed that VRD v4 indicated in their latest release notes that ffmpeg is now an option for decode/encode. Not sure how fully it is being supported or incorporated yet, but opens up new possibilities for encoding options in kmttg it seems.


----------



## moyekj

txporter said:


> Kevin, not sure if you noticed that VRD v4 indicated in their latest release notes that ffmpeg is now an option for decode/encode. Not sure how fully it is being supported or incorporated yet, but opens up new possibilities for encoding options in kmttg it seems.


 They have ffmpeg *muxer* (not encoder) as an option in latest VRD v4 (it's not enabled by default but you can turn on an option to enable it). I asked Dan if they were considering option to use x264 for H.264 encoding (which is what ffmpeg uses for H.264) but he said that while there is a commercial licensing option for x264 they have not yet decided to license it. i.e. They are still using Mainconcept or similar licensed software for H.264 encoding, not ffmpeg.


----------



## txporter

moyekj said:


> They have ffmpeg *muxer* (not encoder) as an option in latest VRD v4 (it's not enabled by default but you can turn on an option to enable it). I asked Dan if they were considering option to use x264 for H.264 encoding (which is what ffmpeg uses for H.264) but he said that while there is a commercial licensing option for x264 they have not yet decided to license it. i.e. They are still using Mainconcept or similar licensed software for H.264 encoding, not ffmpeg.


That's weird. From this post on 1-15 by DanR, it makes it sound like ffmpeg can be used for encoding too.



> Build 611 has been posted.
> 
> 1. Basic support for MKV files, both reading and creating. Additional features such as chapters and subtitling to follow in subsequent releases.
> 
> 2. Quite a few improvements to the WTV reader, especially if there are areas of protected content in the file.
> 
> 3. Fix for the intermittent dual-pass encoding of WTV source to H.264 output. The same fix also addresses the intermittent stall when creating multi-title DVDs from WTV files.
> 
> 4. MP4 files can be read and written with the FFmpeg libraries (now included in the distribution) or the Mainconcept libraries (the default). Switch between them using Shift+Tools>Options #63.
> 
> 5. New option #64, to store the H264 SPS and PPS directly in the MP4 frame rather than the MP4 header.


----------



## moyekj

Look at release notes for latest version:
http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showthread.php?t=24328
Specifically:


DanR said:


> *[Change]* MP4: Use FFmpeg muxer to read/write MP4 files rather than Mainconcept muxer. Set via Shift+T>O #63.


i.e. I believe it's ffmpeg-based mux/demux only that currently can be set to be used in place of Mainconcept mux/demux for mp4 container.


----------



## txporter

Bummer. Oh well. Could have opened up a lot of possibilities, especially if they had a full build of ffmpeg in there.


----------



## jbernardis

Based on a thread I have been participating in over at the VRD forum, Dan (if it's the same Dan) said that ffmpeg encoding WILL be supported in an upcoming beta. That was just 2 or 3 days ago that he posted that. SO maybe something is coming soon.


----------



## moyekj

jbernardis said:


> Based on a thread I have been participating in over at the VRD forum, Dan (if it's the same Dan) said that ffmpeg encoding WILL be supported in an upcoming beta. That was just 2 or 3 days ago that he posted that. SO maybe something is coming soon.


 Can you post a link to the relevant VRD thread(s)?


----------



## jbernardis

moyekj said:


> Can you post a link to the relevant VRD thread(s)?


Here is the link:

http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showthread.php?t=27922

Post number 7 is the one I was thinking of, although on rereading it he does say muxer, so maybe it's not what I was thinking.


----------



## moyekj

Yes I've been following and posted in that thread. Currently it's just the muxer. DanR mentioned they considered licensing x264 encoder before but mentioned that is much bigger effort to integrate into VRD compared to muxer code, so I doubt it's in the works for the short term.


----------



## cweb

orangeboy said:


> Sorry, no, not as it stands. I'll see about adding that part in though!
> Is your metadata files option set to encodeFile? I don't know if that matters or not. Mine is set to "last".
> 
> This will do both [encodeFile] and [metaFile]:
> 
> ::MoveFile.bat
> @ECHO OFF
> SETLOCAL
> 
> ....................
> 
> Edit: Let me know if your metadata files option is set to "all". I'm not sure what [metaFile] would resolve to in that case!


Orangeboy:

Thanks for the script. Everything seems to work great. Thanks for taking the time to make it.


----------



## orangeboy

cweb said:


> Orangeboy:
> 
> Thanks for the script. Everything seems to work great. Thanks for taking the time to make it.


No problem! I enjoy writing file manipulation scripts.


----------



## mattack

Not really funny, but my S3 drive is dead, so I don't think I'll need the now playing limit anytime soon (unless I find a way to somehow resurrect the drive).

I will post more details later, but I see a fair amount of "server busy" failures when downloading.. it then tries again and works (the vast majority of the time).

Also, last night I tried to Refresh and download an episode of the Tonight Show right after it had finished recording. It would successfully download the metadata file, but would NOT download the file -- it would say resource busy. I tried a whole ton of times in a row.. then maybe 10 mins later, I tried again, and it worked.


----------



## mattack

I put my orig S3 drive back in (because the replacement drive is 'dead'.. I'm hoping it's a firmware issue that I see mentioned in many places, and maybe I can just get a controller card for the drive to revive it)..

anyway, kmttg still seems to think the drive is the original size..
it says 320 shows (accurate), 210 GB used, 620 GB free.. I definitely don't have 620 GB free.. It seems to think I still have the 1 TB drive in. (I never manually put in size info in kmttg)


----------



## moyekj

You have to specify drive size by entering number in GB and hitting return as documented (and as indicated by the tooltip that comes up when you hover over the Total Disk Space field).


----------



## ellinj

anyone upgrade Handbrake to .9.5? Is it a drop in replacement or will I need a new encoding profile?


----------



## myasus

Hi moyekj,
Thanks for your hard work on this great problem. I just tried to use this to replace Tivo Desktop. But I got some confusion problems. I recorded several HD recordings during ONE broadcasting program. But when I tried to download them to my PC, I got incomplete download without any error messages. Here is an example log info I got:


> Tennis - Australian Open, Round of 16
> Recorded Sun 01/23/2011 07:00 PM on 574=ESPN2HD, Duration = 147 mins
> From Melbourne, Australia.
> >> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO g:\\2011.01.23.19.00.HDTVRip.mpg ...
> "F:\TIVO\kmttg_v0p7s\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar "xxx\cookie9020519314622809643.tmp" --url "http: //192.168.1.205:80/download/Tennis.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=2365485" | "F:\TIVO\kmttg_v0p7s\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --out "g:\\2011.01.23.19.00.HDTVRip.mpg" -
> Configuration saved to file: F:\TIVO\kmttg_v0p7s\config.ini
> Refreshing encoding profiles
> ...
> g:\\2011.01.23.19.00.HDTVRip.mpg: size=18325.50 MB elapsed=4:46:05 (8.96 Mbps)
> ---DONE--- job=download_decrypt output=g:\\2011.01.23.19.00.HDTVRip.mpg


This file supposed to be 20.2G instead of 18G. Is this because I tried to download and decrypt at the same time? It is painful to re-download all these huge files from beginning again. Since I do not have MRV, is there any other trick to walk around this problem?

A couple suggestions:
1. Is it possible to add another ID keyword to file name formatting? For one long live broadcast, I'd like to stop recording in the middle (after one match finished) then restart recording to generate separate smaller files. Now I have to change file naming configure to add all the separate jobs. Tivo Desktop will add "(1)", "(2)" etc to download file names automatically. I guess it would be easy for kmttg to use ID keyword directly.
2. It would be nice if user can change the order of pending jobs 

Again, thanks for this great program.


----------



## moyekj

myasus, note that the file size a recording occupies on TiVo is different than the file size you get after download (TiVo reformats the file on the fly during TTG and resulting reformatted recording is ALWAYS smaller than on TiVo itself typically in 3-10&#37; range), so it's likely the download in example above is indeed complete - check the time with mediainfo or a media player.

I'll have to see if I can add an option in kmttg to make file name unique if a file of same name already exists at destination. It's actually harder than it sounds to code up that behavior given there could be a pipeline of subsequent jobs already expecting certain file names to be used. There already is an option to prevent file overwriting which will prevent inadvertent file overrides.

For changing order of pending jobs well the simple workaround is to cancel them and then re-queue in order you want.


----------



## myasus

moyekj said:


> so it's likely the download in example above is indeed complete - check the time with mediainfo or a media player.


Thanks for your quick response. I already met several cases that the downloaded files are incomplete. I checked the playback on Tivo, the matches are completed at the end. But the files I downloaded are not  For example that I recorded one broadcast into 4 parts: 15G, 12G, 10G, and 23G. When I tried to download 15G and 12G parts, it all stopped at ~10G. Since I can not resume the incomplete downloads, I had to re-download all of them via Tivo Desktop 



> It's actually harder than it sounds to code up that behavior given there could be a pipeline of subsequent jobs already expecting certain file names to be used.


What I suggested is to provide another Naming Keyword: ID. You can just use the Tivo recording ID number which supposed to be unique. Curl is using this id to download so your program should have already parsed that.



> There already is an option to prevent file overwriting which will prevent inadvertent file overrides.


But I had to change the naming format before adding new download job every time 



> For changing order of pending jobs well the simple workaround is to cancel them and then re-queue in order you want.


I am manually using this way now. Since the downloading is so slow, I have a long waiting line 

By the way, I am thinking to get my Tivo HD PROM modified because of the lack of ability to resume and slow download speed. Do you have an idea how fast can I download via MFS_ftp server after modification?


----------



## moyekj

myasus said:


> Thanks for your quick response. I already met several cases that the downloaded files are incomplete. I checked the playback on Tivo, the matches are completed at the end. But the files I downloaded are not  For example that I recorded one broadcast into 4 parts: 15G, 12G, 10G, and 23G. When I tried to download 15G and 12G parts, it all stopped at ~10G. Since I can not resume the incomplete downloads, I had to re-download all of them via Tivo Desktop


 Perhaps try the non-combined download/decrypt to see if you get the whole TiVo file that way (the combined download/decrypt is a new task added in latest version and maybe something's going wrong).


----------



## matt2hews

Could anyone speculate as to why a ff_tivo_hd encode of a 18 minute HD recording would take over 5 hours to complete? I'm on a 2.16GHz Core 2, with ffmpeg using both cores. It would take !!17 hours!! to transcode an hour program. Any suggestions?

EDIT: Source material is a .TiVo from my Premiere box.


----------



## nvt

Been using kmttg for a while started on a PC and moved to the Mac. Discovered the Handbrake encoding profiles which appear to be better and do not suffer form some fo the problems I had on the PC of audio/video desynching
Now trying to encode for the Ipad and used the present hb_apple_tv which works but now seems to have a problem with the dimensions. The output now looks like it is formatted to play on an iPhone screen standing in portrait mode. There is dark space on either side of the screen.
I've tried other presets but they seem to do the same thing. Is there some setting I am not aware of that determines the layout dimensions downloaded or is this occurring somewhere else (decrypt/ad detect/ ad cut)?
Thanks for a great program and great help in this thread/forum


----------



## moyekj

nvt said:


> Been using kmttg for a while started on a PC and moved to the Mac. Discovered the Handbrake encoding profiles which appear to be better and do not suffer form some fo the problems I had on the PC of audio/video desynching
> Now trying to encode for the Ipad and used the present hb_apple_tv which works but now seems to have a problem with the dimensions. The output now looks like it is formatted to play on an iPhone screen standing in portrait mode. There is dark space on either side of the screen.
> I've tried other presets but they seem to do the same thing. Is there some setting I am not aware of that determines the layout dimensions downloaded or is this occurring somewhere else (decrypt/ad detect/ ad cut)?
> Thanks for a great program and great help in this thread/forum


 It may be easier for you to install and run the Handbrake GUI so that you can experiment with different settings (use a small source clip as a test to speed things up). Then once you find something that works/you are happy with you can have the GUI show you what the command line equivalent is from which it is easy to generate your own handbrake profile for kmttg.


----------



## moyekj

matt2hews said:


> Could anyone speculate as to why a ff_tivo_hd encode of a 18 minute HD recording would take over 5 hours to complete? I'm on a 2.16GHz Core 2, with ffmpeg using both cores. It would take !!17 hours!! to transcode an hour program. Any suggestions?
> 
> EDIT: Source material is a .TiVo from my Premiere box.


 That does seem awfully slow even for H.264 encoding which is a very CPU intensive process. There could be something else slowing you down such as Antivirus software you may want to experiment disabling temporarily as a test.
Fail that perhaps try a Handbrake profile such as hb_tivo_hd_crf. Though from my experience Handbrake is slower than ffmpeg.


----------



## jbernardis

I actually have a 3 hour hockey game in HD that takes 13 hours to encode into H.264. I'd have been willing to accept that, but my series 3 played the resultant MP4 back with poor video quality, and If I tried pulling the video, it took 13 hours to transcode back into mpg. 

My solution is to not encode and just keep the file as an mpg.


----------



## moyekj

If the goal is just to play back on TiVo then leaving it as mpeg2 is the best option. Many people like to try and re-encode to reduce file size but to me it's not worth the time, effort and quality degradation to do so if playback device supports the original recording format. I do take time to manually strip out commercials with VRD if I intend to take a bunch of shows on the road on my laptop for playback, but I still leave them as mpeg2.


----------



## nvt

moyekj said:


> It may be easier for you to install and run the Handbrake GUI so that you can experiment with different settings (use a small source clip as a test to speed things up). Then once you find something that works/you are happy with you can have the GUI show you what the command line equivalent is from which it is easy to generate your own handbrake profile for kmttg.


Thanks - I have the handbrake GUI but do not see where you can get the command line equivalent
I checked the mpg decoded file from TiVo loaded in HB:

TiVo Source Device Model 649080
352x480 Output 352x480 Anamorphic 308x480 Loose
(which to me already looks wrong...?)

I checked my other 2 TiVos and looked these mpg encoded files look fien in HB:
TiVo Source Device Model 240040
352 x 480 Output 352x480 Anamorphic 639x480 Loose (looks OK)
TiVo Source Device Model 540040
352 x 480 Output 352x480 Anamorphic 639x496 Loose (looks OK)

Files are recorded at same resolution but on different Tivo's.
The one with problem is a Dual Tuner device 649080
The other two older TiVos Model 240040 and 540040 look right

All files are transferred & decrypted by kmttg

THe problem seems to be in the source files not in the kmttg but I cannot understand why to where this would be set/changed?


----------



## cweb

moyekj said:


> If the goal is just to play back on TiVo then leaving it as mpeg2 is the best option. Many people like to try and re-encode to reduce file size but to me it's not worth the time, effort and quality degradation to do so if playback device supports the original recording format. I do take time to manually strip out commercials with VRD if I intend to take a bunch of shows on the road on my laptop for playback, but I still leave them as mpeg2.


moyekj: If you leave it as mpeg2 for TiVo playback (no commercial stripping), do you still qsfix it?


----------



## moyekj

nvt said:


> Thanks - I have the handbrake GUI but do not see where you can get the command line equivalent


 It is hidden by default but can be enabled in the program options menu. Once enabled and you restart Handbrake you will see a "Query Editor" tab where you can query the command line equivalent of your current GUI choices.


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> moyekj: If you leave it as mpeg2 for TiVo playback (no commercial stripping), do you still qsfix it?


 If it's just going back to TiVo unedited then qsfix not needed, but if you plan on editing out commercials it's best to qsfix (with video filter enabled) first.


----------



## nvt

moyekj said:


> It is hidden by default but can be enabled in the program options menu. Once enabled and you restart Handbrake you will see a "Query Editor" tab where you can query the command line equivalent of your current GUI choices.


I think this may only be in the Windows version
https://trac.handbrake.fr/wiki/MacGuiGuide makes no reference to it
It is mentioned in the Windows GUI Page (at the bottom in notes)
https://trac.handbrake.fr/wiki/WindowsGuiGuide

But I do not think the problem is HB - the input file is 352x480 Anamorphic 308x480
This Anamorphic format looks narrow and tall
But for other Tivo files 
352 x 480 Output 352x480 Anamorphic 639x480 Loose
This Anamorphic format looks correct

I tried transferring the show from the Tivo that produces this narrow tall output to one of my other Tivos and then re-downloading with kmttg but the narrow tall problem persist.
So it boils down to the DualTUner Tivo producing files that are downloaded that create narrow tall output
Any thoughts greatly appreciated

n


----------



## moyekj

nvt, it would be helpful if you can post mediainfo output for both for a source file that has issue as well as for one that doesn't. I know you listed resolution information but other info such as aspect ratio is also needed. Also if you know it post the native resolution and aspect ratio of the iPad.


----------



## nvt

moyekj said:


> nvt, it would be helpful if you can post mediainfo output for both for a source file that has issue as well as for one that doesn't. I know you listed resolution information but other info such as aspect ratio is also needed. Also if you know it post the native resolution and aspect ratio of the iPad.


As far as I know:
iPad screen is 1024x768 which if I understand correctly is 4:3

Source file that has problems:
No Ordinary Family - No Ordinary Detention__(01_18_2011).mpg
Format : MPEG-PS
File size : 1.16 GiB
Duration : 59mn 59s
Overall bit rate : 2 770 Kbps
Video
ID : 224 (0xE0)
Format : MPEG Video
Format version : Version 2
Format profile : [email protected]
Format settings, BVOP : Yes
Format settings, Matrix : Default
Duration : 59mn 59s
Bit rate mode : Variable
Bit rate : 2 523 Kbps
Nominal bit rate : 9 000 Kbps
Width : 352 pixels
Height : 480 pixels
Display aspect ratio : 0.652
Frame rate : 29.970 fps
Standard : NTSC
Color space : YUV
Chroma subsampling : 4:2:0
Bit depth : 8 bits
Compression mode : Lossy
Bits/(Pixel*Frame) : 0.498
Stream size : 1.06 GiB (91%)

Audio
ID : 192 (0xC0)
Format : MPEG Audio
Format version : Version 1
Format profile : Layer 2
Duration : 59mn 59s
Bit rate mode : Constant
Bit rate : 192 Kbps
Channel(s) : 2 channels
Sampling rate : 48.0 KHz
Compression mode : Lossy
Delay relative to video : 11ms
Stream size : 82.4 MiB (7%)

Text
ID : 224 (0xE0)-608-1
Format : EIA-608
Muxing mode : A/53 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info : Muxed in Video #1
Stream size : 0.00 Byte (0%)

This is a file that came from a different Tivo that encodes fine using hb_appletv:

Tosh.0 - The National Anthem girl_304_(02_01_2011).mpg
Format : MPEG-PS
File size : 662 MiB
Duration : 35mn 0s
Overall bit rate : 2 643 Kbps

Video
ID : 224 (0xE0)
Format : MPEG Video
Format version : Version 2
Format profile : [email protected]
Format settings, BVOP : Yes
Format settings, Matrix : Default
Format settings, GOP : M=3, N=15
Duration : 35mn 0s
Bit rate mode : Variable
Bit rate : 2 399 Kbps
Nominal bit rate : 2 600 Kbps
Width : 352 pixels
Height : 480 pixels
Display aspect ratio : 4:3
Frame rate : 29.970 fps
Standard : NTSC
Color space : YUV
Chroma subsampling : 4:2:0
Bit depth : 8 bits
Scan type : Interlaced
Scan order : Top Field First
Compression mode : Lossy
Bits/(Pixel*Frame) : 0.474
Stream size : 601 MiB (91%)

Audio
ID : 192 (0xC0)
Format : MPEG Audio
Format version : Version 1
Format profile : Layer 2
Duration : 35mn 0s
Bit rate mode : Constant
Bit rate : 192 Kbps
Channel(s) : 2 channels
Sampling rate : 48.0 KHz
Compression mode : Lossy
Delay relative to video : 17ms
Stream size : 48.1 MiB (7%)

Text
ID : 224 (0xE0)-608-1
Format : EIA-608
Muxing mode : A/53 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info : Muxed in Video #1
Stream size : 0.00 Byte (0%)

Thanks


----------



## moyekj

The "bad" source has a very strange aspect ratio which is the root of the problem:
*Display aspect ratio : 0.652*

The "good" source has conventional aspect ratio:
Display aspect ratio : 4:3

I'm not sure what Handbrake does in that situation but my guess is it's keeping the same strange aspect ratio which is why it displays funny on your iPad. You should also run the output mp4 file through mediainfo to see the resulting encoding specs. It may be possible to fix things with some cropping and aspect ratio specifications in Handbrake, but sure is strange looking.


----------



## nvt

moyekj said:


> The "bad" source has a very strange aspect ratio which is the root of the problem:
> *Display aspect ratio : 0.652*
> The "good" source has conventional aspect ratio:
> Display aspect ratio : 4:3
> I'm not sure what Handbrake does in that situation but my guess is it's keeping the same strange aspect ratio which is why it displays funny on your iPad. You should also run the output mp4 file through mediainfo to see the resulting encoding specs. It may be possible to fix things with some cropping and aspect ratio specifications in Handbrake, but sure is strange looking.


Agreed but I am at a loss to explain why that would be the case. I will review the TiVo in question but as far as I know there is no difference in settings and I am not aware of anything in Tivo that specifies this for recording?
I am going to chase with Tivo support to see if they can shed any light on it and I'll report back
Thanks for your help


----------



## nvt

moyekj said:


> The "bad" source has a very strange aspect ratio which is the root of the problem:
> *Display aspect ratio : 0.652*
> The "good" source has conventional aspect ratio:
> Display aspect ratio : 4:3
> I'm not sure what Handbrake does in that situation but my guess is it's keeping the same strange aspect ratio which is why it displays funny on your iPad. You should also run the output mp4 file through mediainfo to see the resulting encoding specs. It may be possible to fix things with some cropping and aspect ratio specifications in Handbrake, but sure is strange looking.


Here's the update - spoke with Tivo support who attribute this to a player codec problem...!

What was interesting though when I was testing playing the file that has the the odd aspect ratio in VLC it plays fine and looks like but MediaInfo for this same file reports Display aspect ratio: 0.652

So the file plays OK in a media player (VLC) but when converted turns into a narrow tall playback with the following media inspector output

No Ordinary Family - No Ordinary Brother__(01_11_2011) HB_appletv.m4v
Format : MPEG-4
Format profile : Base Media / Version 2
Codec ID : mp42
File size : 272 MiB
Duration : 41mn 10s
Overall bit rate : 925 Kbps
Movie name : No Ordinary Brother
Part/Position : 1
Part/Total : 1
Performer : No Ordinary Family
Genre : Drama
Encoded date : UTC 2011-01-11 00:00:00
Tagged date : UTC 2011-02-02 13:05:39
Writing application : HandBrake 0.9.4 2009112300
stik : 10
desc : Jims brother learns of the familys powers and tries to use it to his advantage; Katie is promoted; Daphne becomes a part of the schools peer disciplinary committee. 
tvsh : No Ordinary Family
tvnn : WJLA

Video
ID : 1
Format : AVC
Format/Info : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile : [email protected]
Format settings, CABAC : No
Format settings, ReFrames : 2 frames
Codec ID : avc1
Codec ID/Info : Advanced Video Coding
Duration : 41mn 10s
Bit rate mode : Variable
Bit rate : 760 Kbps
Width : 352 pixels
Height : 480 pixels
Display aspect ratio : 0.642
Frame rate mode : Constant
Frame rate : 29.970 fps
Standard : NTSC
Color space : YUV
Chroma subsampling : 4:2:0
Bit depth : 8 bits
Scan type : Progressive
Bits/(Pixel*Frame) : 0.150
Stream size : 224 MiB (82%)
Writing library : x264 core 79 r1347 5ddd61b
Encoding settings : cabac=0 / ref=2 / deblock=1:0:0 / analyse=0x3:0x113 / me=umh / subme=7 / psy=1 / psy_rd=1.0:0.0 / mixed_ref=1 / me_range=16 / chroma_me=1 / trellis=0 / 8x8dct=1 / cqm=0 / deadzone=21,11 / chroma_qp_offset=-2 / threads=6 / nr=0 / decimate=1 / mbaff=0 / constrained_intra=0 / bframes=3 / b_pyramid=0 / b_adapt=2 / b_bias=0 / direct=1 / wpredb=0 / wpredp=0 / keyint=300 / keyint_min=30 / scenecut=40 / rc_lookahead=40 / rc=crf / mbtree=1 / crf=20.0 / qcomp=0.60 / qpmin=10 / qpmax=51 / qpstep=4 / ip_ratio=1.40 / aq=1:1.00
Encoded date : UTC 2011-02-02 12:46:30
Tagged date : UTC 2011-02-02 13:05:39
Color primaries : BT.601-6 525, BT.1358 525, BT.1700 NTSC, SMPTE 170M
Transfer characteristics : BT.709-5, BT.1361
Matrix coefficients : BT.601-6 525, BT.1358 525, BT.1700 NTSC, SMPTE 170M

Audio
ID : 2
Format : AAC
Format/Info : Advanced Audio Codec
Format profile : LC
Codec ID : 40
Duration : 41mn 9s
Bit rate mode : Variable
Bit rate : 160 Kbps
Maximum bit rate : 229 Kbps
Channel(s) : 2 channels
Channel positions : Front: L R
Sampling rate : 48.0 KHz
Compression mode : Lossy
Stream size : 47.1 MiB (17%)
Encoded date : UTC 2011-02-02 12:46:30
Tagged date : UTC 2011-02-02 13:05:39

Text
ID : 3
Format : Apple text
Codec ID : text
Duration : 41mn 10s
Bit rate : 0
Stream size : 14.0 Bytes (0%)
Encoded date : UTC 2011-02-02 12:46:30
Tagged date : UTC 2011-02-02 13:05:39

Now I am very confused.....


----------



## moyekj

The resulting m4v file by Handbrake also looks OK with VLC player right? If so then TiVo support is not wrong in saying that the iPad player just can't handle proper display of that aspect ratio. I believe I saw a post somewhere saying that you can install different media player apps on the iPad (rather than using the built in player), so that may be one possible solution.


----------



## dlfl

nvt said:


> Agreed but I am at a loss to explain why that would be the case. I will review the TiVo in question but as far as I know there is no difference in settings and I am not aware of anything in Tivo that specifies this for recording?
> I am going to chase with Tivo support to see if they can shed any light on it and I'll report back
> Thanks for your help


I had a similar issue with a TiVo file and HB a couple of years ago. The gory details may be found here:

https://forum.handbrake.fr/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=8540

The signaling of DAR in mpeg2 files is somewhat complicated, as you will see if you can stay awake through that thread.

The bottom line seemed to be:
1. HB was following the MPEG2 spec.
2. The TiVo file was not to spec.
3. But VRD, gspot, mediaInfo and VLC have their own ways of handling DAR so they sometimescan give a desirable result even though they may not be rigorously following the MPEG2 spec.

I think the explanation probably is that the two models of TiVo differ in how they incorporate the aspect ratio signaling into the file.

I ended up slightly modifying and building the Windows version of the HB command line program so it would work the way I wanted. On the PC I had at the time this build took over an hour. HB has gone through 2 new versions since then so all this is obsolete now. Hopefully there will be some command line option combo that will handle the problem for you.


----------



## moyekj

Fix to problem introduced in last release when *.mpg Output Dir* configured differently than *.mpg Cut Dir* kmttg was erroneously appending both paths together when creating the cut file name.


----------



## nvt

moyekj said:


> The resulting m4v file by Handbrake also looks OK with VLC player right?


In fact it is not - the file once converted changes to the narrow/tall aspect ratio. VLC Info says 352x480.
In the sequence of files created;
TiVo (the direct download still encrypted) - 
mpg decode - VLC plays this correctly
cut - VLC plays correctly
But any of the conversions using HB play incorrectly in VLC (HB_appletv, HB_film, HB_ps3, HB_television)
But conversion using ff_ipad plays correctly (but the reason I stopped using ff was it de synched the audio.

I interpret this as Handbrake failing to convert correctly and I end up with sound playing disconnected from the video.



moyekj said:


> I believe I saw a post somewhere saying that you can install different media player apps on the iPad (rather than using the built in player), so that may be one possible solution.


VLC does make a player but it is unstable and hangs every 10-15 minutes on the iPad making it unusable

However the post from dlfl it seems the problem occurs in the difference between HB interpretation of the stream



dlfl said:


> I think the explanation probably is that the two models of TiVo differ in how they incorporate the aspect ratio signaling into the file.
> I ended up slightly modifying and building the Windows version of the HB command line program so it would work the way I wanted. On the PC I had at the time this build took over an hour. HB has gone through 2 new versions since then so all this is obsolete now. Hopefully there will be some command line option combo that will handle the problem for you.


So I tested some manual encoding of the "cut" encoded profile using handbrake and was able to get it to format the show into a reasonable output
THis was the specs retrieved from the activity window
job configuration:
+ container: MPEG-4 (.mp4 and .m4v)
+ decoder: mpeg2
+ bitrate 9000 kbps
+ frame rate: 29.970 fps -> peak rate limited to 29.970 fps
+ custom anamorphic
+ storage dimensions: 352 * 480 -> 352 * 480, crop 2/0/4/2, mod 16
+ pixel aspect ratio: 20 / 11
+ display dimensions: 640 * 480
+ encoder: x264
+ quality: 20.00 (RF)
* audio track 0
+ decoder: Unknown (MPEG) (2.0 ch) (track 1, id c0)
+ mixdown: Stereo
+ encoder: ca_aac
+ bitrate: 160 kbps, samplerate: 48000 Hz
reader: first SCR 819 id 224 DTS 18000
encx264: min-keyint: auto (29), keyint: 300
encx264: encoding with stored aspect 20/11
encx264: Encoding at constant RF 20.000000
x264 [info]: using SAR=20/11
x264 [info]: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.2

This was using Handbrake Mac GUI v0.9.5
kmttg has Handbrake CLI v 0.9.4 although I could download 0.9.5 direct from the handbrake site (CLI Interface: http://handbrake.fr/downloads2.php
I used the CLI help page https://trac.handbrake.fr/wiki/CLIGuide and put together an enc profile (hb_ipadcustom) that used some of the iPad presents on this page:
https://trac.handbrake.fr/wiki/BuiltInPresets

My attempt
# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
Handbrake ipadcustom: m4v container, AppleTV preset (h.264 video, aac & ac3 audio)
# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, MENCODER, HANDBRAKE, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
HANDBRAKE -i INPUT --cpu CPU_CORES 
-e x264 -q 20.0 -r 29.97 --pfr --crop 2:0:4:2 --custom-anamorphic --display-width 640 --pixel-aspect 20:11 --modulus 16 -a 1 -E faac -B 160 -6 dpl2 -R Auto -D 1,1 -f m4v -4 -X 1024 -m -v -o OUTPUT
# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
m4v

I will try this but any thoughts/input on the specs would be appreciated.


----------



## nvt

I've been going crazy today trying multiple configurations but have failed to get the right config in the encode profile.

I can get the aspect ration working but the HB conversion ends up creating a constant "judder". 
I've tried the apple_tv preset and modified settings in that (based on the hb_appletv.enc" profile.
I've tried using the iPad preset from HB's CLI preset web page and combinations
But the judder in the video persist and I am not sure what setting to try changing to make this work.
If I do the translation manually in Handbrake it has no judder

My latest settings
HANDBRAKE -i INPUT --cpu CPU_CORES -e x264 -q 20.0 -r 29.97 --pfr --crop 2:0:4:2 --custom-anamorphic --pixel-aspect 20:11 --modulus 16 -a 1 -E faac -B 160 -6 dpl2 -R Auto -D 1,1 -f m4v -4 -X 1024 -m -v -o OUTPUT

If anyone has better insight into settings I would greatly appreciate some help

Thanks,


----------



## txporter

nvt said:


> I've been going crazy today trying multiple configurations but have failed to get the right config in the encode profile.
> 
> I can get the aspect ration working but the HB conversion ends up creating a constant "judder".
> I've tried the apple_tv preset and modified settings in that (based on the hb_appletv.enc" profile.
> I've tried using the iPad preset from HB's CLI preset web page and combinations
> But the judder in the video persist and I am not sure what setting to try changing to make this work.
> If I do the translation manually in Handbrake it has no judder
> 
> My latest settings
> HANDBRAKE -i INPUT --cpu CPU_CORES -e x264 -q 20.0 -r 29.97 --pfr --crop 2:0:4:2 --custom-anamorphic --pixel-aspect 20:11 --modulus 16 -a 1 -E faac -B 160 -6 dpl2 -R Auto -D 1,1 -f m4v -4 -X 1024 -m -v -o OUTPUT
> 
> If anyone has better insight into settings I would greatly appreciate some help
> 
> Thanks,


I think you are getting judder because you are not detelecining and are forcing the framerate to 29.97. Try enabling detelecine (and I would do decomb too) and set the fps to 'Same as Source'. That should give you a progressive stream at 23.976fps (normally, sometimes video will have the interlaced scenes in the credits). What I would expect HB to do if told to output 29.97fps would be to leave the telecined frames in the stream rather than re-build the progressive frames. That is the source of your judder.


----------



## nvt

txporter said:


> I think you are getting judder because you are not detelecining and are forcing the framerate to 29.97. Try enabling detelecine (and I would do decomb too) and set the fps to 'Same as Source'. That should give you a progressive stream at 23.976fps (normally, sometimes video will have the interlaced scenes in the credits). What I would expect HB to do if told to output 29.97fps would be to leave the telecined frames in the stream rather than re-build the progressive frames. That is the source of your judder.


Thxs Txporter....in the meantime one of my attempts worked:
HANDBRAKE -i INPUT --cpu CPU_CORES --preset iPad --custom-anamorphic --display-width 640 -f m4v -D 1,1 -A "Stereo","AC3" --rate 29.97 -v -o OUTPUT

I'll try and build a new one based on your suggestions but post the above just in case anyone searches for a solution
Thanks to all for help - greatly appreciated. I now know a lot more about video formats than I did a few days ago


----------



## cweb

moyekj said:


> If it's just going back to TiVo unedited then qsfix not needed, but if you plan on editing out commercials it's best to qsfix (with video filter enabled) first.


Is the video filter you mentioned, the video dimension filter (enabled in kmttg)?


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> Is the video filter you mentioned, the video dimension filter (enabled in kmttg)?


 Yes, it's the kmttg configuration option in VideoRedo tab:
Enable VideoRedo QS Fix video dimension filter

VRD doesn't like editing videos that contain more than 1 resolution of video (error message and/or crash when editing). For many cable companies when they splice in commercials this can result in video with different resolutions than the program. For example for my cable company FNCHD programming is 720p but often there are commercials that are 1080i and hence without using video filter I cannot edit out commercials using VRD.


----------



## charlesd81

I'm getting roughly 30 Mbps through a wired ethernet connection on my Premiere using kmttg. I'm running through a router. Any idea how I could possibly increase these transfer speeds? I'd like to get 60 Mbps.


----------



## moyekj

charlesd81 said:


> I'm getting roughly 30 Mbps through a wired ethernet connection on my Premiere using kmttg. I'm running through a router. Any idea how I could possibly increase these transfer speeds? I'd like to get 60 Mbps.


 Tune both tuners to music channels or channels you don't subscribe to. Still won't get you 60 but should get you higher than 30.


----------



## charlesd81

moyekj,
I don't quite follow you. How would that improve my transfers of recorded shows to my PC? Maybe I didn't clarify it well enough in my previous post. Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

charlesd81 said:


> moyekj,
> I don't quite follow you. How would that improve my transfers of recorded shows to my PC? Maybe I didn't clarify it well enough in my previous post. Thanks.


 Transferring shows to your PC from TiVo is a CPU and resource intensive task (decryption, demuxing, re-muxing, re-encryption). By tuning to channels you don't receive or music channels it helps free up resources on TiVo and thus speeds up transfers quite significantly - try it and you should see a speedup, though probably not as significant as you would like.


----------



## wmcbrine

I think the only way to get to 60 would be to use the transport stream method.


----------



## charlesd81

wmcbrine said:


> I think the only way to get to 60 would be to use the transport stream method.


How would I do that? By the way, I'm not using a Gbit switch. It is 10/100. Would it help if I get a Gbit switch?


----------



## moyekj

charlesd81 said:


> How would I do that? By the way, I'm not using a Gbit switch. It is 10/100. Would it help if I get a Gbit switch?


 Under kmttg there is a config option in Program Options tab: "Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format". However it is not recommended to use since:
1. Stability is not that great - you can get partial downloads and/or cause TiVo server to hang up where it will refuse to serve up files until rebooted.
2. If you use tivodecode to decrypt TiVo files there are still issues with TS decryption with that program (even with newer unreleased versions of tivodecode). If you use VideoRedo (TiVoDirectShowFilter) method to decrypt then decrypt works OK.

GB switch would probably make little difference especially if you don't have much other activity on your network since the TiVo ethernet interface is 10/100 as well.


----------



## charlesd81

moyekj,
I've received this error after downloading the .tivo file and running tvdecode against it.

processing frame: No error
Encryption by QUALCOMM 

Invalid MAK -- aborting

What does this mean and how can I resolve it? I've had no errors so far decrypting any of the .tivo files. I'm running v0p7s.


----------



## moyekj

If you turned on TS downloads I warned you that tivodecode doesn't work well to decrypt TS TiVo files.


----------



## charlesd81

I didn't turn on TS downloads. The checkbox is not selected in the configuration options.


----------



## moyekj

Maybe it's an incomplete download then. Run mediainfo on TiVo file and see if duration is correct.


----------



## charlesd81

The duration seems to be correct for the TiVo file at 1hr 00mins.


----------



## boredsox38

OK, running into an issue maybe someone can help with. Have a bunch of mkv files that i used pytivo to move over to my tivo, couldn't get them to transcode correctly any other way. Now trying to use KMTTG to bring them back and decrypt them. WHat happens is I get about 8 to 9mg of the file moved over and it stops and decrypts that little piece.

Here is the status:


----------



## boredsox38

Sorry here is KMTTG info:

Iron_Man
Recorded Tue 02/08/2011 08:38 PM, Duration = 126 mins
>> DOWNLOADING C:\kmttg\Iron_Man.TiVo ...
C:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\Main\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie8430402594997772242.tmp --url http://192.168.1.106:80/download/Iron_Man.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=294757 --output C:\kmttg\Iron_Man.TiVo 
C:\kmttg\Iron_Man.TiVo: size=8.52 MB elapsed=0:00:04 (17.87 Mbps)
---DONE--- job=download output=C:\kmttg\Iron_Man.TiVo
>> DECRYPTING C:\kmttg\Iron_Man.TiVo ...
C:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out C:\kmttg\Iron_Man.mpg C:\kmttg\Iron_Man.TiVo 
tivodecode job completed: 0:00:00
---DONE--- job=decrypt output=C:\kmttg\Iron_Man.mpg


----------



## orangeboy

Bah. It appears I broke something:


Code:


2011_02_10_18:47:13 NOTE: adcut job completed: 00:01:29
2011_02_10_18:47:13 ---DONE--- job=adcut output=\\Dl380-server\ToTivo\Cut Programs\Dragnet\28809-The Big Ad_cut.mpg
2011_02_10_18:47:13 (Deleted vprj file: F:\FromTivo\Dragnet\28809-The Big Ad.VPrj)
2011_02_10_18:47:13 (Deleted edl file: F:\FromTivo\Dragnet\28809-The Big Ad.edl)
2011_02_10_18:47:13 (Deleted mpeg file: F:\FromTivo\Dragnet\28809-The Big Ad.mpg)
2011_02_10_18:47:13 ERROR: This file is not located in a pyTivo share directory
2011_02_10_18:47:13 ERROR: Available pyTivo shares:
2011_02_10_18:47:13 ERROR: share=Downloaded path=\\sy-6ba-100\ToTivo\Downloaded
share=Movies path=f:\ToTivo\Movies
share=Cut Programs path=\\dl380-server\ToTivo\Cut Programs

2011_02_10_18:47:18 >> Running custom command ...
2011_02_10_18:47:18 "C:\Program Files\kmttg\Housekeeping.bat" "F:\FromTivo\Dragnet\28809-The Big Ad.mpg" 
2011_02_10_18:47:29 NOTE: custom job completed: 00:00:05
2011_02_10_18:47:29 NOTE: exit code: 0
2011_02_10_18:47:29 ---DONE--- job=custom
2011_02_10_18:47:29

The above shows the adcut step successfully writing to "\\Dl380-server\ToTivo\Cut Programs", but the subsequent push step is indicating that the file isn't in a pyTivo share.

Hopefully relevant info from config.ini:


Code:


<mpegCutDir>
\\Dl380-server\ToTivo\Cut Programs

<pyTivo_config>
C:\Program Files\pyTivo Production\pyTivo.conf

<pyTivo_files>
mpegFile_cut

...and from C:\Program Files\pyTivo Production\pyTivo.conf:


Code:


[Cut Programs]
type = video
path = \\dl380-server\ToTivo\Cut Programs

Anything obvious jump out? I tried enclosing the UNC path in quotes, but that effort didn't allow me to save the kmttg configuration. I can push those files manually from the pyTivo web interface, so I know for certain the pyTivo share is configured and working correctly.

Dl380-server IS the local machine running kmttg & pytivo, so that share is always available when pytivo & kmttg are running. I recently updated pyTivo and kmttg to use that UNC, to support another process on a remote machine (sy-6ba-100) that also interacts mostly with pyTivo, but only tangentially with kmttg (really kmttg's pushed output files).

To make a short story longer... 
The sy-6ba-100 machine is setup to download and push content from the internet. Prior to the push, it parses a pyTivo log of successful transfers, and selectively deletes anything that's been pushed, whether pushed from the sy-6ba-100 process, or from kmttg running on dl380-server. Once the delete actions have completed, the log of successfully pushed transfers is nullified, awaiting pyTivo to repopulate it. This keeps my harddrives relatively clean of transient videos (I'm a "watch once" kinda guy). Nullifying the log negates any attempted deletion of files already deleted. kmttg also does the same pyTivo log parsing and file deleting as it's custom command. All non-pushed files remain safe; pushed files get deleted when pyTivo says "yep, pushed successfully".

What prompted me to switch to UNC paths both remotely and locally was when I found that the dl380-server's files weren't getting deleted. This was because the prior pyTivo share was for the local dl380-server drive, "F:\ToTivo\Cut Programs". When the sy-6ba-100 process read the log of transfers, it attempted to delete files found on _it's_ local drive, "F:\ToTivo\Cut Programs". No such directory exists on that machine, the files remained on dl380-server's drive, and the log would get nullified. My idea of using UNC remotely and locally seemed to be a solution to that problem (in theory), referencing the same directory name from either machine. Unfortunately, kmttg begs to differ. So... here I am.

Edit: This is using a quite back-leveled release, svn r1082.


----------



## moyekj

Could be case problem. From kmttg log UNC server name has capital D:
output=\\*Dl380*-server\ToTivo\Cut Programs\Dragnet\28809-The Big Ad_cut.mpg

From listed available shares it has lowercase d:
Programs path=\\*dl380*-server\ToTivo\Cut Programs

So while UNC case may not matter in general you should make them match to keep kmttg happy? i.e. Change kmttg mpegCutDir config to be:
\\dl380-server\ToTivo\Cut Programs
(or alternatively update pyTivo config to match kmttg setting)


----------



## orangeboy

moyekj said:


> Could be case problem. From kmttg log UNC server name has capital D:
> output=\\*Dl380*-server\ToTivo\Cut Programs\Dragnet\28809-The Big Ad_cut.mpg
> 
> From listed available shares it has lowercase d:
> Programs path=\\*dl380*-server\ToTivo\Cut Programs
> 
> So while UNC case may not matter in general you should make them match to keep kmttg happy? i.e. Change kmttg mpegCutDir config to be:
> \\dl380-server\ToTivo\Cut Programs
> (or alternatively update pyTivo config to match kmttg setting)


I saw that, and had the same thoughts about generally being case-insensitive. I'll apply whatever change (pyTivo or kmttg) and test. Thanks as always for the prompt reply!


----------



## orangeboy

I had a nice 500MB SD show I could test with before some bigger HD shows popped into the queue:



Code:


2011_02_10_22:05:12 ---DONE--- job=adcut output=\\Dl380-server\ToTivo\Cut Programs\\Dragnet\000-The Big Frustration_cut.mpg
2011_02_10_22:05:12 (Deleted vprj file: F:\FromTivo\Dragnet\000-The Big Frustration.VPrj)
2011_02_10_22:05:12 (Deleted edl file: F:\FromTivo\Dragnet\000-The Big Frustration.edl)
2011_02_10_22:05:12 (Deleted mpeg file: F:\FromTivo\Dragnet\000-The Big Frustration.mpg)
2011_02_10_22:05:13 NOTE: >> Pushing \\Dl380-server\ToTivo\Cut Programs\Dragnet\000-The Big Frustration_cut.mpg to TivoS3
2011_02_10_22:05:13 http://localhost:9033/TiVoConnect?Command=Push&Container=Cut+Programs&File=/Dragnet/000-The+Big+Frustration_cut.mpg&tsn=TivoS3
2011_02_10_22:05:26 NOTE: push job completed: 00:00:06
2011_02_10_22:05:26 ---DONE--- job=push video=\\Dl380-server\ToTivo\Cut Programs\Dragnet\000-The Big Frustration_cut.mpg
2011_02_10_22:05:26 >> Running custom command ...
2011_02_10_22:05:26 "C:\Program Files\kmttg\Housekeeping.bat" "F:\FromTivo\Dragnet\000-The Big Frustration.mpg"

So indeed, case _is_ relevant with pyTivo shares and kmttg.


----------



## wireman121

I have 2 feature requests:

when auto transfers is enabled, and also videoredo review is enabled, if its waiting for a videoredo review window to close, it will not automatically start downloading another show/refresh the NPL List until thats closed...heres an example:

TiVo records a 30 minute show from 8:00-8:30, and another 30 minute show from 8:30-9:00. KMTTG is set to auto transfer both shows. at 8:40 (since its set to check the TiVo for shows its set to auto transfer every 10 mins) it starts downloading the show that finished reccording at 8:30. It processes everything, runs Video ReDo and brings up the review window to review the content. I get home at 11:00 and its still waiting for me to review (which is fine) but the auto transfer hasnt checked since 8:40, so it doesnt see that the 2nd show finished recording at 9:00 and hasnt started downloading, processing and bringing up the review window for that show.

If possible could we add a "auto transfer pending" list, so that kmttg can continue to check the NPL list even while its in the process of processing an auto transfer, that way it knows its already working on the 8-8:30 show, but it hasnt started the 8:30-9 show and it can start working on that - so when I get home at 11, both shows (and anything that recorded after that) are all at the video redo review window for me to make any changes, save project, and start cutting?


feature request 2- the ability to pick which show brings up a video redo review window, and which ones will just automatically start cutting.... This would be useful because some shows are always cut in the right places, so they dont need to wait for me to review them before pushing back to the TiVo while other shows are always cut in the wrong places, so i need to review and modify the cuts...

Thanks!!


----------



## sirfergy

Is it possible to get a NOT operator for file naming? I have some shows that don't have an episodeTitle, and if they don't I'd like to just use title.


----------



## sanjonny

Piggybacking on wiremans request I have a different idea. I often have kmttg download and process a bunch of shows at a time, but want to edit them all later in a batch. The hiccup I have is that when I do this and want to transfer the txt file over things do not work quite right which is okay, I can deal with it, but I think it might be an easy fix. 

How I do my process is to pick a bunch of shows and leave everything checked except adcut, so that when the program downloads the shows, it decrypts them, qs fixes them, ad detects them and then moves onto the next file that might show up. 

This leaves me with a bunch of project files in whatever directory I have set up for them to be ready to sit and edit when I have a chance ( so I just open them individually in videoredo, check or perform the edits ) and then save the edits and open them back up in kmttg and add them to the queue with adcut selected and then they are all trimmed and the leftover files are done. This works well.

This is the best way I have found to be able to edit and make sure all the other shows are downloaded and all ready to go and such. This could be an alternate way for wireman to deal with his autodownload shows since I imagine most people don't want the edit window just sitting there unless they are at the computer and like he says, it stops other stuff from happening. My way lets you have everything ready when you want to sit and do your edits and then quickly apply the cuts and cleanup the messes left behind.

My thought is though, that what happens with this method is the txt file that is created in the last step (as I have it configured) is done at the adscan point and left in that directory. Then when I open the files to check that adscan is correct or whatever edits I need to manually do, when I load the files back into kmttg to have it do the adcut process and delete the fixed mpg and the project file, it leaves the txt file in the processed directory and not the cut directory (which also has the wrong name if it still is using the cut moniker, etc.). Is there anyway to accomplish what I am doing differently or change the program to check if there is a txt file at the adcut point and transfer that to the final cut directory when the last cut is done? I tried having it output the txt file at all steps or changing the config but too many orphaned txt files happen or I just forget to change the config back or whatever.

I should also mention a great thing about kmttg is that I can take my mpg files from my replays (replaytvs, old fashioned I know) and have kmttg run the same process on them, so I download them to my computer and copy them to an edit directory and then perform the qsfix, addetect, stop wait for edit, load after edit and cut. So anyone who uses this for other files might want to think about the great possibility of opening it up for non tivo use. I have already suggested it to a few replay friends and will post on the boards about it too since it is really cool.

This might not be as big a deal with the new setup that doesn't add the _cut moniker because I should be able to just transfer the txt file to the output dir, but it still would be nice to be automated.

Or even thinking further down the road, you could have kmttg halt and then after you do all the edits, it could just start the cuts, but I think there are too many variables there which might cause problems.

One other suggestion I have which might be easy to implement or not, depending on how java works, but like videoredo has a set of 5 favorite directories, it would be awesome if we could have that same feature in kmttg, since usually they are are the same directories.

One other thought I had which might be for way down the line or even a different project, but since autodownload is already running a server, I will suggest it, is to do something like wirns (windows replay network server) which allows you to do lots of the operations thru a web interface and catalog what files you have and such. Just a thought, I am sure since lots of the code is similar for the recorders, maybe a port out for replay users or even a port of wirns for tivo users combination might be an awesome thing for all users of set top box files.

Anyway, some thoughts. I am extremely active in the wirns community so if you want any ideas or whatever, feel free to contact me there. Check it out at wirns.com. Owning both a tivo hd and the older replaytvs, I can tell you they are so similar the communities should merge, besides, wirns has poopli which tivo owners could really make use of too, since you can convert the formats pretty easily between boxes with the right software. You can check out poopli.com too.

Please don't anyone lose their minds and start bombing me about tivo being better or replay being better or whatever, I think lots of good work has been done by the community on both sides of the fence and crossing the tools could be a really great idea.


----------



## Stuxnet

Using kmttg... tivodecode won't launch for me. Here's the error...

>> DECRYPTING D:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\output\SpongeBob SquarePants - The Main Drain (01_28_2011).TiVo ...
Failed to start command: "D:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --out "D:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\output\SpongeBob SquarePants - The Main Drain (01_28_2011).mpg" "D:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\output\SpongeBob SquarePants - The Main Drain (01_28_2011).TiVo" 
Cannot run program "D:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe": CreateProcess error=740, The requested operation requires elevation

I turned off UAC... no joy... I have Win7-64 setup... what to do?


----------



## moyekj

I think for Win 7 installing anything under Program Files (x86) requires admin permissions. You can try running kmttg as administrator to see if that fixes the issue:
Look at windows install wiki:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/windows_installation
Specifically:


> RUNNING JAR FILES AS ADMINISTRATOR
> 
> If for some reason you need to run kmttg.jar as administrator you will need to locate the path to javaw.exe and then right click on the file and set properties to run as administrator.


Perhaps a better solution though is install kmttg somewhere other than Program Files which many not require admin permissions.


----------



## innocentfreak

Yeah I found putting KMTTG in a folder in C: worked for me.


----------



## Stuxnet

OK... things are working... but I don't quite understand what changed... 

I ran the jar file association commands (without thinking that I have both 32-bit and 64-bit java installs) and pointing to the 32-bit java app. That alone didn't fix my problem. So I gave "Run as Administrator" compatibility to the 32-bit javaw.exe file. Tivodecode ran fine.

Not wanting to give all java apps admin-level access, I unchecked "Run as Administrator" compatibility on the 32-bit javaw.exe ... oddly now UAC prompted me to elevate java and when I did Tivodecode again ran fine... this prompt puzzled me (I hadn't seen that previously) so I rebooted figuring that was an artifact of the "Run as Administrator" setting. After reboot I got the same response.

For all practical purposes, I should be where I started, but I'm not... the apps all run after I OK the elevation prompt. That's good, but I'm not sure what else I may have changed on my system. I'm planning to do a "restore" and then test the suggestions to move away from the Program Files path.


----------



## jbernardis

moyekj said:


> I think for Win 7 installing anything under Program Files (x86) requires admin permissions.


Yeah - I've had problems with ANY program that did not have aninstaller. I think in kmttg's case, I ended up changing permissions on the kmttg directory. I had to bring up a command window as administrator to do this though


----------



## Stuxnet

Success... I rolled back the PC and moved kmttg to D:\ Everything runs and I don't have to elevate any apps... Now if I could improve the download rates. HD programs take about 3 hours for every hour of programming... is that what I should expect?

I recall that TivoDesktop can stream a downloading program in real time (one hour to download one hour of HD programming)... that's 3x the rate I get w/curl. Is TivoDesktop getting the same file as kmttg?


----------



## moyekj

Stuxnet said:


> Success... I rolled back the PC and moved kmttg to D:\ Everything runs and I don't have to elevate any apps... Now if I could improve the download rates. HD programs take about 3 hours for every hour of programming... is that what I should expect?
> 
> I recall that TivoDesktop can stream a downloading program in real time (one hour to download one hour of HD programming)... that's 3x the rate I get w/curl. Is TivoDesktop getting the same file as kmttg?


 What model are you downloading from specifically? THD units you are lucky to get around 8-11Mbps for PS downloads. So assuming a slow speed of 8 Mbps = 1MByte/sec => roughly 3.6 GByte/hour. S3 OLED units are faster than THD units (say around 13 Mbps) and Premiere units are much faster still (say 20+ Mbps).
To benchmark download speeds try a download using your browser directly. You should not notice much difference between the curl download speed and your browser. If there is then maybe you have an anti-virus program or something throttling curl.


----------



## waynomo

Stuxnet said:


> Success... I rolled back the PC and moved kmttg to D:\ Everything runs and I don't have to elevate any apps... Now if I could improve the download rates. HD programs take about 3 hours for every hour of programming... is that what I should expect?


You can do several things to speed up your transfers.

1) Use a wired Ethernet connection. (Is that redundant?)

2) Put both TiVo tuners on different blank/empty channels.

Remember that TiVo is constantly wants to record. So not only is it trying to record 2 HD channels it is also trying to transfer. So this is slow. If you change to empty channels there is nothing to record so all power can go to the conversion and transfer. Even tuning to one blank channel will improve the transfer rate. Also tuning to SD channels will show improvement also.

Good luck!

FYI - Transferring an HD program takes about 15 to 20% longer than the actual program depending on quality. NBC programs are usually faster because they do more compression. ESPN takes longer.

Also remember that when transferring to a PC, TiVo needs to convert process the show before transferring. When doing a TiVo to TiVo transfer the conversion doesn't take place.


----------



## Stuxnet

I'm using a Premier. I connected via browser and my download rate was 520-530 KB/s. That was taken with one channel recording, one viewing/buffering. The TP is on a power wire LAN (SlingLink). 

The power wire lan measures 5 Mbps (PS3 internet line test). My PC downloads at least 1500 KB/s from most internet sites (speedtest.net download result is 15 Mbps) ... I'd love to see 15 Mbps from the TP.

I'll try blanking the channels later... but I wouldn't expect to see that jump.

Win7-64 here... any ideas?


----------



## moyekj

Stuxnet said:


> I'm using a Premier. I connected via browser and my download rate was 520-530 kB/s.


 That is awful speed, especially for a Premiere. You should be getting around 2500 KBytes/sec = 20 Mbps. Your posted numbers are a little confusing. By normal convention lowercase b represents bits, upper case B represents Bytes, and there are 8 bits per Byte.
Mbps is a measure of speed and means Mega bits per second.

Sounds like you are using powerline instead of wired ethernet though so that may well explain it.


----------



## Stuxnet

I cleaned up the bits and bytes in my last post (I think)... sorry 'bout that... It seems that my power line system may be the problem...

I did retry the download with the tuners set to empty channels. Things actually got worse... maybe the tuning adaptor was having fits with an empty channel.

Can I connect my laptop directly to the TP using an ethernet crossover cable to download recorded programs w/kmttg... I think I've got one of those in a drawer somewhere... I could also see what transfer rates the TP can deliver.


----------



## txporter

@Stuxnet- Have you tried rebooting your Premiere yet? I have seen transfer rate issues that were fixed with power cycling the Tivo unit (this was a few years ago with my TivoHD).


----------



## Stuxnet

txporter said:


> @Stuxnet- Have you tried rebooting your Premiere yet? I have seen transfer rate issues that were fixed with power cycling the Tivo unit (this was a few years ago with my TivoHD).


I've tried hard and soft boots... mostly because I had obvious network lockups (couldn't access program lists by PC). I'll give it another try this weekend... I also want to see what effect "standby" has on transfers... I understand it blocks tuner buffering... not sure if it would allow up/downloads.


----------



## ThAbtO

Standby only shuts down the video output while buffering still continues.


----------



## sanjonny

Powerline is definitely the problem, while your pc might be able to get around it's issues, if the tivo is in a different room with more "noise" it could be getting horrible speeds like it sounds like you are getting. and also the router is probably in the same room as the pc while the tivo in another room has all kinds of issues. I have never found a good powerline network that worked well. I agree with trying the wired option. You might be able to connect via laptop to tivo with a crossover cable, it might take static ip addresses, maybe not but it sounds like your main problem is the lan. If your laptop wireless? What speeds do you get if you hook your laptop up to the same wire from the tivo to the computer in whatever room it is in. I have a N wireless network that my tivo connects to thru a bridge and switch and get okay transfers most of the time, the only time speeds really slow down is when my network traffic goes up.


----------



## sanjonny

Ah forgot to mention, there are several free programs you can use to check your network speed. If you have high speeds thru the lan on the laptop at the same place that you have the tivo, then tivo might be the problem, but it really sounds like your lan is the problem and not the tivo. (Based on the fact that powerline lans are notoriously unreliable and consistent)


----------



## orangeboy

I ran through the gamut of the different LAN options: wireless, powerline, and I ended up using MoCA to extend my LAN over coax. As mentioned before in other threads, if you can run CAT6 cabling through the walls, do that for the most reliable and effective connection. I'm in an apartment, so my options were limited.


----------



## Stuxnet

FWIW, I connected my PC to the power line LAN I use for my TP... here's the connection data... 

PC on power line lan.... 620 KB/s (file source: Microsoft XP SP2 upgrade)
PC on wireless G.... 1540 KB/s (file source: Microsoft XP SP2 upgrade)
TiVo to PC (using browser).... 320 KB/s (rebooted TiVo, tuners set to empty channels, firewall disabled)

While the power line lan is limiting... TP is the limiting factor... even more so since I can't seem to download much more than 500 MB of a 5GB recording before the connection dries up (via kmttg or browser).... ughhhh...

I'm downloading TiVo Desktop now to see how it handles the 5GB file...


----------



## AudioNutz

Since you can't download with the browser, I'm guessing the issue isn't kmttg. Is it possible to move the TiVo to the same room that your PC lives in (temporarily), and plug it into a real, wired network port? This would rule out the TiVo as the issue, and confirm that it's the network connection.


----------



## boredsox38

Ok, having a bit of an issue. I have a movie that I pulled from my Tivo with KMTTG. I purchased the movie online and moved it over to my tivo via pytivo. When I get to the decryption step I get this error:

tivodecode failed (exit code: 10 ) - check command: C:\KMTTG\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "C:\KMTTG\Batman - Under the Red Hood (02_17_2011).mpg" "C:\KMTTG\Batman - Under the Red Hood (02_17_2011).TiVo" 
TiVo Private Data : Unmatched Stream ID: No error
ts_handle_tivo_private_data failed: No error
processing frame: No error
Encryption by QUALCOMM


----------



## moyekj

boredsox38 said:


> Ok, having a bit of an issue. I have a movie that I pulled from my Tivo with KMTTG. I purchased the movie online and moved it over to my tivo via pytivo. When I get to the decryption step I get this error:
> 
> tivodecode failed (exit code: 10 ) - check command: C:\KMTTG\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out "C:\KMTTG\Batman - Under the Red Hood (02_17_2011).mpg" "C:\KMTTG\Batman - Under the Red Hood (02_17_2011).TiVo"
> TiVo Private Data : Unmatched Stream ID: No error
> ts_handle_tivo_private_data failed: No error
> processing frame: No error
> Encryption by QUALCOMM


 Sounds like you have TS downloads enabled in kmttg which is not recommended. Switch to PS downloads and download again.


----------



## boredsox38

Thanks moyekj. That is the issue but for some reason KMMTG will not download without TS being enabled. It does about 5mb and then skips out. On everyfile. Not sure what the issue is.


----------



## moyekj

boredsox38 said:


> Thanks moyekj. That is the issue but for some reason KMMTG will not download without TS being enabled. It does about 5mb and then skips out. On everyfile. Not sure what the issue is.


 You can try this version of tivodecode, but last I tried there were still issues with it for TS decrypt (does not decrypt video entirely leaving some segments pixelated). Short of that you will need TiVo Desktop installed to decrypt TS downloads without issue. I use VideoRedo along with partial install of TiVo Desktop for decrypting.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Can I mention my wished for kmttg feature?

I'd like a destination switch for downloads. Envision it as a virtual train track switch.

Add a pull down with user defined entries - i.e Video, Movies, Documentaries, Specials, Series, ... with a full path for the destination of downloads for each. This parameter could be stored in the Auto transfer settings so a given auto transfer would go to a given folder.

I have 6 disks and have organized my content like that, down to Series A-L and Series M-Z. At present I have to move the files or put in soft links to make new downloads and auto transfers check the right folder.

I think I could try modifying kmttg with that feature but I've have to get up to speed and I'd hate to make a fork.

What d'ya think? Anybody else that could use that?


----------



## charlesd81

moyekj said:


> Sounds like you have TS downloads enabled in kmttg which is not recommended. Switch to PS downloads and download again.


I don't have the setting enabled in the app but for some reason I'll occassionally receive the error. It seems as though it isn't using the right MAK for tivodecode. This happens every so often. The Tivo file downloaded is fine and is complete.


----------



## orangeboy

Just a Windows observance:

When I have Task Manager open showing Processes, and set the "View > Select columns" option to show Base priority, I see that comskip.exe comes in at a priority of "Low". Is this by design?

Further detail:
The Windows (adjustable) priorities are as follows (low to high, on a scale of 0-31):

LOW (4)
BELOWNORMAL (6)
NORMAL (8, default)
ABOVENORMAL (10)
HIGH (13)
REALTIME (24)

I'm transcoding a bunch of videos to mp4, and found this in one of my "error" logs I produce from auto.log when my transcoding script was executing:



Code:


2011_02_18_20:50:34 ERROR: Timing out command that was taking too long: "C:\Program Files\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe" -i "\\Dl380-server\ToTivo\Cut Programs\Emergency\35721-The Professor_cut.mpg"

I've found some situations where comskip.exe fails as well, though they've not been marked as "Timing out command". I've since modified my script that's doing the transcoding to set ffmpeg to "BELOWNORMAL" so CPU resources can be more easily shared when kmttg tasks occur. I'm not sure if setting ffmpeg to "LOW" in my script will help with the comskip task when it kicks off, hence my question of whether setting priorities are a part of the kmttg source.


----------



## moyekj

No, kmttg does not set priority level when launching any job. It's using the same method for all OS's and there is nothing Windows specific and in fact I don't even know how one would go about changing priority level using native Java - probably not possible. Not sure how Windows works determining priority - does it inherit the master javaw.exe for example when launching jobs? Haven't looked into it.


----------



## orangeboy

moyekj said:


> No, kmttg does not set priority level when launching any job. It's using the same method for all OS's and there is nothing Windows specific and in fact I don't even know how one would go about changing priority level using native Java - probably not possible.


Thank you.

And as an FYI, the Windows "START" command allows setting of priority at execution time (that's how I'm controlling ffmpeg in my script), and Task Manager can change the priority of an executing process. Microsoft not allowing Java/python/C/etc to these system level function could be a way of preventing some truly malicious (and covert) code from taking over a machine. However, I'll still try to see if I can create a process monitor that can "bump up" kmttg task to at least "NORMAL", if they come in any lower than that.

Edit: Ah! Found this snippet of code using Window's WMIC command:
WMIC PROCESS WHERE Name="explorer.exe" call SetPriority 64

Using a looping "Tasklist" script that searches for kmttg tasks and bumping lower priority should be within my capabilities!


----------



## orangeboy

moyekj said:


> No, kmttg does not set priority level when launching any job. It's using the same method for all OS's and there is nothing Windows specific and in fact I don't even know how one would go about changing priority level using native Java - probably not possible. Not sure how Windows works determining priority - does it inherit the master javaw.exe for example when launching jobs? Haven't looked into it.


FWIW, I found this article concerning Java and Windows (and Linux) priorities: http://www.javamex.com/tutorials/threads/priority_what.shtml

I may poke around a bit in the kmttg source I have already modified for my environment to see if I can implement setPriority. Chances are more likely that I won't change anything though.


----------



## KevinLeeC

FWIW, I'm having pretty good luck with Process Tamer.

(You'll have to Google it since I don't have a high enough post count to include a link. It's on a website called DonationCoder.)

I've set it to always drop the HandbrakeCLI.exe process to "lower than normal" and I've had no trouble streaming while I'm encoding video.


----------



## alex w

Just wanted to share my troubles in case it helps anyone in the future.

Lately, on my Tivo Premiere, with external HD (official), I've had a lot of shows that work on Tivo, work in Windows Media Player as a .TiVo file, but will not decrypt.

One thing I noticed is that when playing in windows media player, the timing is off.

It shows 26 minutes and change, when it is a 29 minute and change file. When it hits the 26 minute mark in Windows Media Player, the timing just stops, but the rest of the episode plays out. So something is off.

I kept getting this code:



> >> DECRYPTING E:\TIVO\Shows\tivo\02_11_2011.TiVo ...
> E:\TIVO\kmttg_v0p7t\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out E:\TIVO\Shows\mpg\02_11_2011.mpg E:\TIVO\Shows\tivo\02_11_2011.TiVo
> tivodecode failed (exit code: 10 ) - check command: E:\TIVO\kmttg_v0p7t\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --out E:\TIVO\Shows\mpg\02_11_2011.mpg E:\TIVO\Shows\tivo\02_11_2011.TiVo
> processing frame: No error
> Encryption by QUALCOMM
> 
> Invalid MAK -- aborting


The MAK is fine, I download all other programs fine, before and after each attempt on these files. I can also log into the box via the browser using that MAK.

I ran the command line with the MAK entered manually, still didn't work:



> E:\TIVO\kmttg_v0p7t\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak 1234567890 --out E:\TIVO\Shows\mpg\02_11_2011.mpg E:\TIVO\Shows\tivo\02_11_2011.TiVo


So, I looked up tivodecode command lines to see what else I could putz around with, and this seemed to work - adding NO VERIFY:



> E:\TIVO\kmttg_v0p7t\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak 1234567890 --no-verify --out E:\TIVO\Shows\mpg\02_11_2011.mpg E:\TIVO\Shows\tivo\02_11_2011.TiVo


That initiated the decrypt normally, and the resulting file was a playable MPG file that was 29 minutes and change, as it should be.

Looks like on some files, for whatever reason, there is some encoding going on which is making the mak unavailable, and potentially messing with the timing declarations. Jacks up decrypts, but does nothing else.

Not sure if this is just me, or if it is widespread, but figured I'd share.

(Note - file names and paths adjusted above)


----------



## moyekj

OK thanks for the feedback. I added the --no-verify option to tivodecode calls for next release.


----------



## DrTivol

For kmttg and ipad/iphone/ipod users, i'm curious about the methods you are using to view the mp4 files. I've experimented with these 3:

1. mp4 file synced via itunes -- great for taking with you on the train, plane, or wherever. but a slow process if you want to watch them without syncing or aren't at home to sync.

2. http server with mp4 files on your mac/pc (eliminates the sync) -- you can run the web sharing server (Http server on the mac), put your mp4 files in that directory. Once you do this, you can point your mobile safari browser to your webpage (e.g. on my mac it's http://192.168.1.108/~accountname/ ). This is rather crude, i don't even have a webpage set up i just go to that URL with mobile safari and i see a directory of my shows. Then when i'm at home i can see the files, tap on them and they stream to the ipad/iphone/ipod.

3. http server with mp4->mediafilesegmenter->[bunch of *.ts files and a playlist.m3u8 file]. Like #2, i tap on the playlist.m3u8 file from within mobile safari for the corresponding show i want and can stream to the ipad. It's one extra step but it adds a nice 30 sec backup which is sometime convenient.

Both #2 and #3 could be set up to go outside of your home network and #3 is probably more of an advantage. If you were using an Application then according to Apple rules you must use method #3 if you are going to stream over 3g. Additionally, if you really were to automate this and want to watch it on wifi's and 3g network whenever and wherever then you would want to do multiple encodes and set up #3 to have a variant playlist .m3u8 file that would point to multiple bitrates. Then your native player on your ipad would adapt/adjust to the network conditions and you would get the best streaming experience.

Anyway, was just curious if anyone is going down this path with kmttg and ipad and it seems like some of this could be integrated into one step.


----------



## danterner

Those options sound like more trouble than just using the AirVideo or ZumoCast apps. Is there a reason they didn't make the list?


----------



## DrTivol

good point on airVideo! I had played with it about a year ago and completely forgot about it. Just tried it again and it does seem to do everything you need  -- all for just $2.99. I think the zumocast app is no longer available ??? 

I was just playing around to see if i could get it to work myself for free. i was also getting it to work on Android devices with the webserver support and didn't need to install anything on the mac or on the devices. I didn't check to see if air video is available for android.

Anyway, i agree with you it was definitely becoming cumbersome but it was working quite nicely.


----------



## PaulS

Zecter, the guys responsible for Zumodrive and Zumocast, have been acquired by Motorola Mobility. Zumocast isn't dead, but they're in a "radio silence" period while they make tweaks/improvements.

Zecter acquired by Motorola



> ZumoCast software distribution has been temporarily suspended while we make several enhancements. We will be working to bring back the download as quickly as we can. All existing users can continue using the service without disruption. You can sign up to be notified when the download link returns on our home page: http://www.zumocast.com.
> 
> Similarly to ZumoDrive, we will continue to support and improve ZumoCast on the iOS platform. We'll also be exploring additional platforms in the near future.
> Our main goal at Zecter has always been to provide your content wherever you are, and that goal will not be changing. Motorola shares our vision, and we look forward to working with them to expand and enhance our current offerings.


----------



## DrTivol

yeah if Moto has it then it's dead.


----------



## brodie4416

Hello, I apologize in advance as there is probably a simple explanation for the issue I am having but, for the life of me, I cannot figure it out. I have transferred a show to my computer (its a simpsons episode that I was using as a test) with TivoToGo (before I read about KMTTG) and when I try to do anything with the file (I checked metadata,decrypt,ad detect, ad cut, encode) I get an error on every step (the first error listed below). Could someone tell me what I am doing wrong? The program seems straightforward so I'm not sure how there could be so many issues.

I've only included the first error here, I can post the rest if necessary. Also, is there a forum for KMTTG or is all help done through this specific thread?


>> CREATING C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\Files\The Simpsons - ''Lisa's First Word'' (Recorded Feb 26, 2011, KDSM).mp4.txt ...
C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK -D -x "C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\Files\The Simpsons - ''Lisa's First Word'' (Recorded Feb 26, 2011, KDSM).TiVo" 
Failed to generate metadata file: C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\Files\The Simpsons - ''Lisa's First Word'' (Recorded Feb 26, 2011, KDSM).mp4.txt
Exit code: 0
Encryption by QUALCOMM 





Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

brodie4416 said:


> Hello, I apologize in advance as there is probably a simple explanation for the issue I am having but, for the life of me, I cannot figure it out. I have transferred a show to my computer (its a simpsons episode that I was using as a test) with TivoToGo (before I read about KMTTG) and when I try to do anything with the file (I checked metadata,decrypt,ad detect, ad cut, encode) I get an error on every step (the first error listed below). Could someone tell me what I am doing wrong? The program seems straightforward so I'm not sure how there could be so many issues.
> 
> I've only included the first error here, I can post the rest if necessary. Also, is there a forum for KMTTG or is all help done through this specific thread?
> 
> >> CREATING C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\Files\The Simpsons - ''Lisa's First Word'' (Recorded Feb 26, 2011, KDSM).mp4.txt ...
> C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK -D -x "C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\Files\The Simpsons - ''Lisa's First Word'' (Recorded Feb 26, 2011, KDSM).TiVo"
> Failed to generate metadata file: C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\Files\The Simpsons - ''Lisa's First Word'' (Recorded Feb 26, 2011, KDSM).mp4.txt
> Exit code: 0
> Encryption by QUALCOMM
> Thanks!


 I'm guessing it's the quotation marks in the file name that are the problem. Get rid of the quotation marks around "Lisa's First Word" in the file name and then try again. (If you download via kmttg it will produce file names that are friendly for further processing).
There is no kmttg forum - this thread is it.


----------



## ThAbtO

Yes, you cannot use the double quotes (") in filenames, but you can use the apostrophe ('), So... if you use 2 apostrophes (''), it would look like the double quotes("), which is allowed.

In your error quote:

"C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\Files\The Simpsons - ''Lisa's First Word'' 

You would probably have a file called:

"C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\Files\The Simpsons - "


----------



## brodie4416

ThAbtO said:


> Yes, you cannot use the double quotes (") in filenames, but you can use the apostrophe ('), So... if you use 2 apostrophes (''), it would look like the double quotes("), which is allowed.
> 
> In your error quote:
> 
> "C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\Files\The Simpsons - ''Lisa's First Word''
> 
> You would probably have a file called:
> 
> "C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\Files\The Simpsons - "


Thanks for quick reply,
I have changed the file name so that it no longer includes quotes - here's the message now:



Code:


>> CREATING C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\Files\The Simpsons.mp4.txt ...
C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK -D -x "C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\Files\The Simpsons.TiVo" 
Failed to generate metadata file: C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\Files\The Simpsons.mp4.txt
Exit code: 0
Encryption by QUALCOMM ;)

SKIPPING DECRYPT, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\Files\The Simpsons.mpg
>> Running comskip on C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\Files\The Simpsons.mpg ...
C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\comskip\comskip.exe --ini C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\comskip\comskip.ini "C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\Files\The Simpsons.mpg" 
comskip failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\comskip\comskip.exe --ini C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\comskip\comskip.ini "C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\Files\The Simpsons.mpg" 
Comskip 0.80.031, made using:
mpeg2dec-0.4.0 - by Michel Lespinasse <[email protected]> and Aaron Holtzman

0 frames decoded in 0.00 seconds (0.00 fps)
edl file not found: C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\Files\The Simpsons.edl
>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'hb_tivo_hd' TO FILE C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\Files\The Simpsons.mp4 ...
C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe -i "C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\Files\The Simpsons.mpg" --cpu 8 -f mp4 --large-file -O -e x264 -b 5000 -a 1 -E ac3 -x ref=3:mixed-refs=1:bframes=3:b-pyramid=1:weightb=1:analyse=all:8x8dct=1:me=umh:subq=9:psy-rd=1,0.2:direct=auto:keyint=24:min-keyint=2:no-fast-pskip=1:no-dct-decimate=1 -v -o "C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\Files\The Simpsons.mp4" 
encoding failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe -i "C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\Files\The Simpsons.mpg" --cpu 8 -f mp4 --large-file -O -e x264 -b 5000 -a 1 -E ac3 -x ref=3:mixed-refs=1:bframes=3:b-pyramid=1:weightb=1:analyse=all:8x8dct=1:me=umh:subq=9:psy-rd=1,0.2:direct=auto:keyint=24:min-keyint=2:no-fast-pskip=1:no-dct-decimate=1 -v -o "C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\Files\The Simpsons.mp4" 
[22:41:13] hb_init: checking cpu count
[22:41:13] hb_init: starting libhb thread
HandBrake 0.9.4 (2009112300) - MinGW i386 - http://handbrake.fr
8 CPUs detected
Forcing 8 CPUs
Opening C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\Files\The Simpsons.mpg...
[22:41:13] hb_scan: path=C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\Files\The Simpsons.mpg, title_index=1
[22:41:13] scan: trying to open with libdvdread
libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 4.1.3
libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
libdvdnav:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.IFO failed
libdvdnav:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.BUP failed
libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.
libdvdnav: vm: failed to read VIDEO_TS.IFO
[22:41:13] dvd: not a dvd - trying as a stream/file instead
Input #0, mp3, from 'C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\Files\The Simpsons.mpg':
  Duration: 00:00:00.02, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 128 kb/s
    Stream #0.0: Audio: mp1, 48000 Hz, stereo, s16, 128 kb/s
[22:41:13] hb_stream_open: open C:\Users\Matt\Downloads\kmttg_v0p7t\Files\The Simpsons.mpg failed
[22:41:13] scan: unrecognized file type
[22:41:13] libhb: scan thread found 0 valid title(s)
No title found.
HandBrake has exited.


----------



## moyekj

The root of the problem seems to be tivodecode is not able to decrypt your .TiVo file. So make sure you have supplied the right MAK to kmttg. Are you able to get listings from your TiVo(s) with kmttg? That would confirm if MAK is correct or not. If the .TiVo file is not from your household then that means it has a different MAK and won't decrypt with your MAK.

For testing check only "decrypt" to test and optionally under kmttg configuration - File Settings enabled "Overwrite existing files" so you don't have to keep deleting the failed .mpg file creation. (Without that setting enabled kmttg will keep skipping decrypt step as it sees an mpg file of same name and won't overwrite it).


----------



## brodie4416

moyekj said:


> The root of the problem seems to be tivodecode is not able to decrypt your .TiVo file. So make sure you have supplied the right MAK to kmttg. Are you able to get listings from your TiVo(s) with kmttg? That would confirm if MAK is correct or not. If the .TiVo file is not from your household then that means it has a different MAK and won't decrypt with your MAK.
> 
> For testing check only "decrypt" to test and optionally under kmttg configuration - File Settings enabled "Overwrite existing files" so you don't have to keep deleting the failed .mpg file creation. (Without that setting enabled kmttg will keep skipping decrypt step as it sees an mpg file of same name and won't overwrite it).


I think I have it figured out now - I tried decrypting a file from the tivo tab (using KMTTG to transfer the .tivo file instead of TivoDesktop like I originally did) and it is working just fine. Thanks!


----------



## ACraigL

Hi,

I recently got a Motorola Atrix and I'm mostly pleased that all my iPod Touch settings create a compatible file for the new device. With one caveat...

The Android player "wants" the 'album' metadata field to help sort the videos, but they are not getting inserted by default with the metadata checkbox selected. I think I read in the release notes that this was added some time ago, but I have the latest version of kmttg and it's simply not getting in there.

Any ideas? Or will I have to run atomicparsley as an external command?


----------



## krar4

I apologize in advance as I'm sure this topic has been covered somewhere in the 3,000+ posts on this forum, but I didn't find it.

I used to use kmttg quite successfully with 2 Series 2 TiVo's and an Archos 5. Then I switched to an iPod Touch, and it all still worked successfully. Now I upgraded to a TiVo Premiere with the iPod Touch, and now there is significant (4-6 seconds) out of sync audio and video. 

Please advise what the best step-by-step method is for converting from the TiVo Premiere to the iPod Touch that will still allow me to cut commercials out and maintain audio/video sync. 

All other aspects of kmttg work fine for me. I am using a Windows 7 PC, and the TiVo files are downloading wirelessly (in case that matters).

If the fix involves changing to a different profile, could you also advise how to increase the volume on the profile? I fly a lot, so I like to be able to increase the available volume when needed. 

Thanks in advance.
Rick


----------



## moyekj

krar4 said:


> I apologize in advance as I'm sure this topic has been covered somewhere in the 3,000+ posts on this forum, but I didn't find it.
> 
> I used to use kmttg quite successfully with 2 Series 2 TiVo's and an Archos 5. Then I switched to an iPod Touch, and it all still worked successfully. Now I upgraded to a TiVo Premiere with the iPod Touch, and now there is significant (4-6 seconds) out of sync audio and video.
> 
> Please advise what the best step-by-step method is for converting from the TiVo Premiere to the iPod Touch that will still allow me to cut commercials out and maintain audio/video sync.
> 
> All other aspects of kmttg work fine for me. I am using a Windows 7 PC, and the TiVo files are downloading wirelessly (in case that matters).
> 
> If the fix involves changing to a different profile, could you also advise how to increase the volume on the profile? I fly a lot, so I like to be able to increase the available volume when needed.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Rick


Welcome to the world of digital recordings. Note that with S2 unit TiVo was encoding from analog stream so resulting encodings are well behaved. For S3/S4 units the TiVos are recording the original cable company transmissions which in many cases contain glitches. Most decoders can handle those glitches OK for playback, but when encoding to other formats many encoders don't handle those properly. Enter VideoRedo QuickStream fix which cleans up messed up time stamps and other such issues with the recordings and is essentially a necessary part of the flow if you are going to be re-encoding recordings. You can try trial version for free and the $50 VRD Plus is really what you need if sole purpose is for VRD QS Fix and/or mpeg2 editing.
i.e. If you include VRD QS fix in the flow before encode stage the A/V sync issues will likely go away.


----------



## krar4

Kevin - Thanks for the quick reply. I'll give VRD Plus a try tonight when I get home.

Is it possible to incorporate VRD QS Fix into the kmttg process so that it completes all of the actions in one step as it currently does without VRD QS? I like to choose several shows and start kmttg processing in the evening so the completed files are available in the morning. Does the VRD QS Fix step have to be completed as a standalone option and then restart processing by kmttg in the morning to finish the whole process? 

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## moyekj

VRD QS Fix is fully integrated in kmttg, just enable the check mark for that task once you have VRD installed and configured. (kmttg runs VRD in batch mode in the background just like with the other tasks). Be sure to read the Wiki page regarding VRD configuration.


----------



## krar4

Kevin - How cool! You do an incredible job, and your program is phenomenal. Count me as a fan! 

In fact - When I recently bought my Premiere TiVo, I was talking with a guy in TiVo's Tech Support group. I told him all about kmttg, and he said he knew several of his coworkers who would be interested in your program. He was going to pass the word.

Thanks again!
Rick


----------



## moyekj

ACraigL said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently got a Motorola Atrix and I'm mostly pleased that all my iPod Touch settings create a compatible file for the new device. With one caveat...
> 
> The Android player "wants" the 'album' metadata field to help sort the videos, but they are not getting inserted by default with the metadata checkbox selected. I think I read in the release notes that this was added some time ago, but I have the latest version of kmttg and it's simply not getting in there.
> 
> Any ideas? Or will I have to run atomicparsley as an external command?


 "album" metadata is one of several fields that is filled (with title and season information if available in the pyTivo metadata txt file) during the AtomicParsley task run. If indeed AtomicParsley is being run you should be able to see the full command line that was used by kmttg and verify what fields were filled. 
NOTE: You can run AtomicParsley task manually by switching to FILES tab and locating your mp4 file (and accompanying metadata file) and then clicking on Run AtomicParsley button. That's a good way of testing things out.


----------



## krar4

Kevin - I downloaded VRD and it looks like I have configured VRD correctly with kmttg. I got the VRD Scripts copied into the kmttg subdirectory (that was the initial error that occurred). The job is still bombing on me, though. The job makes it through download and decrypt without problem. Here is the message I receive once it bombs during VRD QSFix:

>> Running qsfix on C:\kmttg\Everybody Loves Raymond - Sleepover at Peggys (03_14_2011).mpg ...
C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\kmttg\Everybody Loves Raymond - Sleepover at Peggys (03_14_2011).mpg" "C:\kmttg\Everybody Loves Raymond - Sleepover at Peggys (03_14_2011).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\Rick\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock6318322040559579003.tmp 
qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\kmttg\Everybody Loves Raymond - Sleepover at Peggys (03_14_2011).mpg" "C:\kmttg\Everybody Loves Raymond - Sleepover at Peggys (03_14_2011).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\Rick\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock6318322040559579003.tmp 
C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(43, 4) WScript.CreateObject: Could not locate automation class named "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent".>>

What does that mean, and how do I resolve it?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## moyekj

krar4 said:


> Kevin - I downloaded VRD and it looks like I have configured VRD correctly with kmttg. I got the VRD Scripts copied into the kmttg subdirectory (that was the initial error that occurred). The job is still bombing on me, though. The job makes it through download and decrypt without problem. Here is the message I receive once it bombs during VRD QSFix:
> 
> >> Running qsfix on C:\kmttg\Everybody Loves Raymond - Sleepover at Peggys (03_14_2011).mpg ...
> C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\kmttg\Everybody Loves Raymond - Sleepover at Peggys (03_14_2011).mpg" "C:\kmttg\Everybody Loves Raymond - Sleepover at Peggys (03_14_2011).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\Rick\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock6318322040559579003.tmp
> qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\kmttg\Everybody Loves Raymond - Sleepover at Peggys (03_14_2011).mpg" "C:\kmttg\Everybody Loves Raymond - Sleepover at Peggys (03_14_2011).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\Rick\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock6318322040559579003.tmp
> C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(43, 4) WScript.CreateObject: Could not locate automation class named "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent".>>
> 
> What does that mean, and how do I resolve it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rick


Look at the VRD configuration Wiki:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/VideoRedo_configuration


----------



## ThAbtO

krar4 said:


> >> Running qsfix on C:\kmttg\Everybody Loves Raymond - Sleepover at Peggys (03_14_2011).mpg ...
> C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\kmttg\Everybody Loves Raymond - Sleepover at Peggys (03_14_2011).mpg" "C:\kmttg\Everybody Loves Raymond - Sleepover at Peggys (03_14_2011).mpg.qsfix" */l:C:*\Users\Rick\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock6318322040559579003.tmp
> qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\kmttg\Everybody Loves Raymond - Sleepover at Peggys (03_14_2011).mpg" "C:\kmttg\Everybody Loves Raymond - Sleepover at Peggys (03_14_2011).mpg.qsfix" */l:C:*\Users\Rick\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock6318322040559579003.tmp
> C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(43, 4) WScript.CreateObject: Could not locate automation class named "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent".>>
> 
> What does that mean, and how do I resolve it?


Looks like there are some errors, take a look at the above underlined.


----------



## krar4

Kevin - In case it hasn't been said here before,YOU'RE AMAZING! Your tips fixed the problem so audio sync isn't an issue for me any longer. 

Thanks!!!

Rick


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj said:


> "album" metadata is one of several fields that is filled (with title and season information if available in the pyTivo metadata txt file) during the AtomicParsley task run. If indeed AtomicParsley is being run you should be able to see the full command line that was used by kmttg and verify what fields were filled.
> NOTE: You can run AtomicParsley task manually by switching to FILES tab and locating your mp4 file (and accompanying metadata file) and then clicking on Run AtomicParsley button. That's a good way of testing things out.


Thanks for the reply. I checked the log and indeed 'albumartist' and not 'album' metadata is being saved to the file. I'm not a pytivo user, as kmttg has basically spoon-fed me very well to this point .

Can I configure the AP call to include this meta tag, or is this hard-codedin the app? All the data I need is already there; I just want to instruct AP to insert it, during or after (see next post) is fine either way.


----------



## ACraigL

Let me restate the question...
I know I can insert the metadata via a batch file, called after the conversion. Any suggestions on the command-line values during the automated run? Can I just use %title% or is there something different to tell kmttg what metadata to use while processing a file?


----------



## ACraigL

ACraigL said:


> Let me restate the question...
> I know I can insert the metadata via a batch file, called after the conversion. Any suggestions on the command-line values during the automated run? Can I just use %title% or is there something different to tell kmttg what metadata to use while processing a file?


I think I have it set now... I'm passing [encodeFile] into the custom command, and my batch script is:



Code:


D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\AtomicParsley\AtomicParsley.exe %1 --album "%~n1" --overWrite

This should take the path of the encoded file, and write the album metadata to the file based on the filename (which is also the title in this case).

My new concern is that I can't download anything via kmttg. I keep getting an error, whether I use curl or java. The curl error is:

curl: (23) Failed writing body (898 != 1460)

Any ideas? I can download manually via the 'now playing' webpage on the tivo, so not sure why this is happening, and not sure when it broke.

Help!


----------



## moyekj

ACraigL said:


> My new concern is that I can't download anything via kmttg. I keep getting an error, whether I use curl or java. The curl error is:
> 
> curl: (23) Failed writing body (898 != 1460)


 Sounds like a disk space problem. Check space available of destination folder.


----------



## ACraigL

I did... 167gb free 
Any other reason this could error?


----------



## ACraigL

ACraigL said:


> I did... 167gb free
> Any other reason this could error?


Ah! Got it. Turns out the 'Combine download and tivodecode decrypt' setting was the cuprit. Once I unchecked that the files resumed the ability to download.

This has been set this way for some time, as I recall, but I have no idea why its a problem now.


----------



## ACraigL

Just a quick follow-up... my batch file using the code above worked perfectly. I'm in good shape now. If it's possible to consider adding the album tag (using the movie/showname) for a future version, I'd appreciate it, but all is well now.

Thanks!


----------



## jsprain

alex w said:


> Just wanted to share my troubles in case it helps anyone in the future.
> 
> Lately, on my Tivo Premiere, with external HD (official), I've had a lot of shows that work on Tivo, work in Windows Media Player as a .TiVo file, but will not decrypt.
> 
> One thing I noticed is that when playing in windows media player, the timing is off.
> 
> It shows 26 minutes and change, when it is a 29 minute and change file. When it hits the 26 minute mark in Windows Media Player, the timing just stops, but the rest of the episode plays out. So something is off.
> 
> I kept getting this code:
> 
> The MAK is fine, I download all other programs fine, before and after each attempt on these files. I can also log into the box via the browser using that MAK.
> 
> I ran the command line with the MAK entered manually, still didn't work:
> 
> So, I looked up tivodecode command lines to see what else I could putz around with, and this seemed to work - adding NO VERIFY:
> 
> That initiated the decrypt normally, and the resulting file was a playable MPG file that was 29 minutes and change, as it should be.
> 
> Looks like on some files, for whatever reason, there is some encoding going on which is making the mak unavailable, and potentially messing with the timing declarations. Jacks up decrypts, but does nothing else.
> 
> Not sure if this is just me, or if it is widespread, but figured I'd share.
> 
> (Note - file names and paths adjusted above)


I am having this same issue with files from my Premiere...I will try this and see if it works. However, I wanted to add a note that the file downloaded by kmttg is unreadable by VideoRedo as well (tried to open there and it crashes VideoRedo). I did a mediainfo on the file and got the following:

General
Complete name : C:\Users\T and J Sprain\Downloads\I Love Lucy.TiVo
Format : MPEG-PS
File size : 578 MiB
Duration : 29mn 59s
Overall bit rate : 2 695 Kbps

Video #1
ID : 224 (0xE0)
Format : MPEG Video
Format version : Version 2
Format profile : [email protected]
Format settings, Matrix : Default
Duration : 29mn 59s
Bit rate mode : Variable
Nominal bit rate : 15.0 Mbps
Width : 704 pixels
Height : 480 pixels
Display aspect ratio : 4/3
Frame rate : 29.970 fps
Colorimetry : 4:2:0
Scan type : Interlaced
Scan order : Top Field First
Bits/(Pixel*Frame) : 1.481

Plus a bunch more info for Video #1, #2, #3, etc., Audio #1, #2, #3, etc. and Text #1, #2, #3 etc.

Just wondering if the file is somehow corrupt. I have tried to download it both with kmttg and directly logging into the Tivo and downloading the PS file. This didn't help either.

J


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

jsprain said:


> Just wondering if the file is somehow corrupt. I have tried to download it both with kmttg and directly logging into the Tivo and downloading the PS file. This didn't help either.


You do know that if you download a .TiVo file directly from your TiVo (using its web server), that the file you get is *encrypted?* You can run mediainfo on it and it will report some basic information. However, that's as far as it goes. You must decrypt it using something like tivodecode before a program like vlc will play it.

kmttg will run tivodecode for you, but you didn't mention whether you did that step manually when you tried downloading the PS file by yourself.

Also, I'm too lazy to try tivodecode again (it's worked fine for me on many previous occasions). So I don't know exactly what "NO VERIFY" works around. But my first guess would be that it keeps trying to decode even if the MAK is incorrect. If so, then you're getting nothing but garbage out. You can't bypass encryption just by wishing it away (e.g. using a NO VERIFY switch!)


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Also, I'm too lazy to try tivodecode again (it's worked fine for me on many previous occasions). So I don't know exactly what "NO VERIFY" works around. But my first guess would be that it keeps trying to decode even if the MAK is incorrect. If so, then you're getting nothing but garbage out. You can't bypass encryption just by wishing it away (e.g. using a NO VERIFY switch!)


This isn't necessarily in response to jsprain, since he didn't say anything about NO VERIFY.

Curiosity got the better of me, so I decided to find out what NO VERIFY does. The following comes from the tivodecode sourceforge readme:
_Usage: ./objects.dir/tivodecode [--help] [--verbose|-v] [--no-verify|-n] {--mak|-m} mak [{--out|-o} outfile] <tivofile>

--mak, -m media access key (required)
--out, -o output file (default stdout)
--verbose, -v verbose
--no-verify, -n do not verify MAK while decoding
--help print this help and exit​_The key is the following:

* --no-verify, -n do not verify MAK while decoding*​
To be clear. Without specifying the correct MAK, you will get nothing but garbage out. End of story.

It's quite possible that you need to add --no-verify to work around some sort of program or datastream bugs. But *you still must specify the correct MAK.* Without that you won't decrypt properly.


----------



## sender_name

Has anyone defined what each of the settings are for handbrake? I am trying to figure out if I am using all my cores and what I can change to do custom encodings to match Scene standards for rips..

For instance here is the handbrake HD_Television


Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
Handbrake television: mkv container, same res h.264 video, aac audio

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, MENCODER, HANDBRAKE, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
HANDBRAKE -i INPUT --cpu CPU_CORES -t 1 -c 1 -f mkv --large-file --decomb  --detelecine -e x264 -b 1300 -2  -T  -a 1 -E faac -B 160 -6 dpl2 -D 1 -x ref=3:mixed-refs=1:bframes=6:weightb=1:direct=auto:b-pyramid=1:me=umh:subq=9:analyse=all:8x8dct=1:trellis=1:nr=150:no-fast-pskip=1:psy-rd=1,1 -v -o OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
mkv

Is there a directory of what each setting is/means?

Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

sender_name said:


> Has anyone defined what each of the settings are for handbrake?


https://trac.handbrake.fr/wiki/CLIGuide#options


----------



## lrhorer

moyekj said:


> If you do try this out would appreciate some comments/feedback.


Horrible! Lousy! Worst thing I've ever seen! 

Seriously, it seems extremely nice so far. The ability to simultaneously transfer from more than 1 TiVo at a time from a single application instance is a definite plus, as is a single transfer status window. Currently I have to run three separate instances of TyTool to transfer simultaneously from all three TiVos. It's also a plus it runs natively under Linux, rather than needing wine. There doesn't seem to be anything goofy about its features, which is saying quite a lot by comparison to many other programs out there. Now that I am able to transfer .TiVo files from my TiVos, I am very seriously considering moving to this platform. One very tiny thing: I think I would prefer an ordinary font (just like the one in the Messages window) in the Start and Cancel Jobs windows. Considering that's my only nit, and it's a really, really tiny one, I think you can be well satisfied with your work.

That is, once you fix the damn font, of course! 

Very nice, indeed. :up::up:


----------



## lrhorer

OK, I have a question / request. I'm running kmttg under Linux, and while comskip runs fine under wine, I haven't been able to get VideoRedo to run under Linux, or at least not the Debian "Squeeze" distro - which doesn't support the latest vesion of wine. I've hammered on both the principle wine developer and the Debian wine maintainer to no avail. I would like to run a QSF-like utility on the output file. Of course, I can always run QSF itself from VRD in Windows, but I would rather it happen automatically and before I run VRD. Does anyone know of a Linux based utility comparable to QSF?


----------



## lrhorer

OK, I have another question / request. The TiVoWebPlus Delete option does not seem to be working. I have the option enabled and I have it checked in the GUI. I have verified that TWP is working on all three TiVos. When I select a show to transfer, however, no TWP Delete task is created as I would expect it to be, and the show is not deleted after it is transferred and converted to .mpg. Is there something else I should be doing?

In addition, I would like to request to have a function added that would allow the user to delete the selected program(s) without transferring them. Of course, I can always go to TWP, TyTool, or even to the TiVo itself to delete programs I don't need, but it would be nice to be able to do it right from kmttg.


----------



## moyekj

lrhorer said:


> OK, I have another question / request. The TiVoWebPlus Delete option does not seem to be working. I have the option enabled and I have it checked in the GUI. I have verified that TWP is working on all three TiVos. When I select a show to transfer, however, no TWP Delete task is created as I would expect it to be, and the show is not deleted after it is transferred and converted to .mpg. Is there something else I should be doing?
> 
> In addition, I would like to request to have a function added that would allow the user to delete the selected program(s) without transferring them. Of course, I can always go to TWP, TyTool, or even to the TiVo itself to delete programs I don't need, but it would be nice to be able to do it right from kmttg.


 I don't have a hacked TiVo so can't test TWP delete myself - I implemented it a while back by user request. But did you read the balloon help on that setting related to having to restart kmttg for it to become active? So I guess 1st things 1st see if the delete actually works following download & decrypt before I even look into adding direct deletion option.


----------



## lrhorer

moyekj said:


> I don't have a hacked TiVo so can't test TWP delete myself - I implemented it a while back by user request. But did you read the balloon help on that setting related to having to restart kmttg for it to become active? So I guess 1st things 1st see if the delete actually works following download & decrypt before I even look into adding direct deletion option.


Yeah, it's been restarted. There's another job processing right now. Once it is done I will confirm the result. In the mean time, some possibly relevant items:

I have metadata, decrypt, TWP Delete, and Ad Detect all checked.

Under <Program Options> I have both "Enable TivoWebPlus Delete Task" and "Combine download and tivodecode decrypt" checked.

For some reason, one of the TiVos is not currently responding to kmttg. Kmttg times out with an error from Curl and an exit code of 35 when it attempts to read the NPL on that TiVo.

Comskip is running under wine, but not quite perfectly. The server is headless, so all access is via an X-server. As it happens, the developer of the X-server I am using refuses to implement MIT-SHM, so wine spits out a couple of error codes while comskip is starting. It looks like maybe kmttg thinks comskip is failing when it is not. It actually seems to be running and completing just fine.

The TWP version I am using is 2.1.b3.


----------



## lrhorer

moyekj said:


> So I guess 1st things 1st see if the delete actually works following download & decrypt before I even look into adding direct deletion option.


Going back to my original query, even if the communications with TWP are broken, shouldn't kmttg create a "twp_delete" job after the "download_decrypt" job and then show an error if it fails? Kmttg is not creating any "twp_delete" job.


----------



## moyekj

lrhorer said:


> Under <Program Options> I have both "Enable TivoWebPlus Delete Task" and "Combine download and tivodecode decrypt" checked.


 Checking code I can see where it would not execute. Since I never use TWP I don't think about it so the combined download/decrypt jobs don't call TWP as is the case for just decrypt. I'll have to add the code to those.



> Comskip is running under wine, but not quite perfectly. The server is headless, so all access is via an X-server. As it happens, the developer of the X-server I am using refuses to implement MIT-SHM, so wine spits out a couple of error codes while comskip is starting. It looks like maybe kmttg thinks comskip is failing when it is not. It actually seems to be running and completing just fine.


 comskip never gives a 0 exit code so kmttg doesn't check that. It does check if comskip output file (.edl if kmttg not configured for VideoRedo) exists and is not empty however, so sounds like that file is not getting created. Make sure comskip setup is configured to create .edl file.


----------



## lrhorer

moyekj said:


> Checking code I can see where it would not execute. Since I never use TWP I don't think about it so the combined download/decrypt jobs don't call TWP as is the case for just decrypt. I'll have to add the code to those.


So, if I understand you, I take it if I did not have the "Combine download and tivodecode decrypt" box checked it should work, and that you intend to update the code so it will?



moyekj said:


> comskip never gives a 0 exit code so kmttg doesn't check that. It does check if comskip output file (.edl if kmttg not configured for VideoRedo) exists and is not empty however, so sounds like that file is not getting created. Make sure comskip setup is configured to create .edl file.


Oh! When I edited the comskip.ini file to produce .vprj files, I assumed I the .edl output was not needed, so I disabled it. I take it kmttg checks for the file at the end of process? The reason I ask is I am going to add some lines to my cron script that cleans up the unused files, in particular the .log, .txt (not the metafile - .mpg.txt), and .edl files. If I have to wait for kmttg to finish, then I have to add a little intelligence to the script.


----------



## moyekj

lrhorer said:


> So, if I understand you, I take it if I did not have the "Combine download and tivodecode decrypt" box checked it should work, and that you intend to update the code so it will?


 Correct. There is a beta version of kmttg.jar for you to try here. In addition to adding TWP delete support for the combined download/decrypt tasks also adds direct delete from table: select the items in the table and the use 'delete' keyboard button. As I said I don't have TWP capability so can't test if it works.


----------



## lrhorer

moyekj said:


> Correct. There is a beta version of kmttg.jar for you to try here. In addition to adding TWP delete support for the combined download/decrypt tasks also adds direct delete from table: select the items in the table and the use 'delete' keyboard button. As I said I don't have TWP capability so can't test if it works.


Very cool. Thank you! The immediate delete works like a charm. I'm loading a couple of shows right now. We'll see if they get deleted.


----------



## lrhorer

Deleting after download & decrypt works, too.


----------



## cburbs

So I have the following -
C:\kmmtg\Encode\Shows
Where shows is any of the following: House, Big bang Theory, Rules of Engagement, etc

After these files are encoded I would like a weekly/nightly script to run to move the file to a new share folder say
E:\TV Shows\Shows
Where shows is any of the following: House, Big bang Theory, Rules of Engagement, etc
Is there a simple script to do this or do I have to write code for each show?


----------



## danterner

I do this using http://www.therenamer.com - while its primary purpose is to automatically rename files (which I do so they'll be recognized by my Boxee), it has a "fetch" mode that can grab the files from one directory (including subdirectories) and put them in another. I set up a recurring task via Windows task manager to do this daily without any intervention on my part.


----------



## cburbs

danterner said:


> I do this using http://www.therenamer.com - while its primary purpose is to automatically rename files (which I do so they'll be recognized by my Boxee), it has a "fetch" mode that can grab the files from one directory (including subdirectories) and put them in another. I set up a recurring task via Windows task manager to do this daily without any intervention on my part.


Great I will give that a try and see if it works.


----------



## danterner

cburbs said:


> Great I will give that a try and see if it works.


On second thought, if all you want to do is have your encodes go somewhere else, why not just set your kmttg encode directory accordingly, in the configuration prefs?


----------



## mgudites

Just got this installed -- first let me say thanks to whoever created it, I've been looking for something like this!

However, having an issue, not sure where to start. So far I have downloaded 3 different shows and on each, I'm having the same problem. At first, it's fine, but then partway through the show, the audio/video go completely out of sync. And not just a little, but 3-5 seconds out of sync. It seems to happen consistently. However, on the TiVo, they look fine. Where should I begin to troubleshoot?

In case it's of any help:


Installed on a Mac Mini
TiVo is a new Premier
"Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format" is OFF
NOT using Ad Cut
"Metadata," "Decrypt," and "Encode" boxes are checked.
Encoding using the "ff_ipad" format.


----------



## moyekj

mgudites said:


> So far I have downloaded 3 different shows and on each, I'm having the same problem. At first, it's fine, but then partway through the show, the audio/video go completely out of sync. And not just a little, but 3-5 seconds out of sync. It seems to happen consistently. However, on the TiVo, they look fine. Where should I begin to troubleshoot?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8428860#post8428860
Since you are using a Mac though there is no native VideoRedo executable that runs on Mac.
Some have had better luck using Hanbrake profiles as Handbrake does a better job of trying to keep A/V sync with glitches, but it's still not 100%.


----------



## cburbs

danterner said:


> On second thought, if all you want to do is have your encodes go somewhere else, why not just set your kmttg encode directory accordingly, in the configuration prefs?


Yes that would work as well. I will have to try it out.


----------



## cburbs

Ok I did a few test runs and that will work.

On another note what encode setting do people like to use? I would like to reduce original size of file and still have good video quality. Say a 1/2 show is 2gb I would like to try to cut it down to say 1gb ish range and still keep the video quality.


----------



## orangeboy

cburbs said:


> Ok I did a few test runs and that will work.
> 
> On another note what encode setting do people like to use? I would like to reduce original size of file and still have good video quality. Say a 1/2 show is 2gb I would like to try to cut it down to say 1gb ish range and still keep the video quality.


While I don't re-encode recordings from TiVo, I've reduced my internet video harddrive footprint by about 50% overall* by transcoding to h264/ac3/mp4 by using ffmpeg+x264, specifying -crf 20 in the x264 options. Using h264/ac3/mp4 also gives me the ability to stream without transcoding when using StreamBaby, and to "PUSH" without transcoding when using pyTivo.

I could take a closer look at the specific mpegs I've converted to see what standard they were (TiVo uses mpeg2), and what space savings were gained. Most of the other downloads were a mix of DivX, XviD, or some form of Windows Media.

*Some of the files I converted ended up _bigger_ than the original files when using -crf.


----------



## jbernardis

I've also moved to transcoding things into MP4/H264/AC3 as it makes pushing better. I'm starting to re-evaluate this decision, however. Many new set top boxes - specifically blu ray players - say they only support MP4/H264/AAC. My understanding is that AC3 in an MP4 container is kind of non-standard. It wasn't until relatively recently that my PS3 supported this combination.

The problem is that there is no real alternative. AAC audio is a bit of a compromise, and other formats eliminate the tivo advantage.

So I guess for no I'll stay where I am. I'm hoping that the blu-ray vendors eventually support the format with their streaming and then I can have the best of both worlds.


----------



## stern_howie

Hi

I had to rebuild my PC and guess what...no backup of a custom profile :-( 

Browsing through the thread and searching has yielded me little, does anyone have a profile for encoding SD to avi or xvid,divx? my memory is rusty and 'she who must be obeyed' is expecting some files soon.

I will do better next time or at the very least have a BACKUP!

thanks


----------



## waynomo

Hi,

I recorded a SD program on my TiVo HD. I transferred it and decrypted using KMTTG. I now have a file with an MPG extension. 

I wanted a friend to watch this file. He downloaded from my server, but gets an error message when he tries to watch it.

Do I need to do something else for him to watch it?


----------



## orangeboy

waynomo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recorded a SD program on my TiVo HD. I transferred it and decrypted using KMTTG. I now have a file with an MPG extension.
> 
> I wanted a friend to watch this file. He downloaded from my server, but gets an error message when he tries to watch it.
> 
> Do I need to do something else for him to watch it?


It's possible that the friend doesn't have the AC3 codec. Running the mpg file through ffmpeg, indicating an audio codec of mp2 or mp3 may do the trick:



Code:


ffmpeg -i "source.mpg" -vcodec copy -acodec libmp3lame "target.mpg"

The above is untested, so you may need to add audio codec specifications like -ab to set a compatible audio bitrate...

Edit: I'm not sure if "mp3" is an acceptable codec specification, so I changed it to "libmp3lame" after doing some googling.


----------



## waynomo

Thank you orangeboy!

Your diagnosis sounds correct. I suspect they don't have the AC3 codec.

I am admittedly a neophyte when working with video files. I have just done the very basics and never worked with ffmpeg using the command line before. This opened up a whole new world for me.


----------



## kamakazie_1

I'm teary eyed from all of the reading on the subject and I finally found this post but I have a couple of newbie questions..

I have a DTivo Series 1 reciever (Sony SAT60), I recently bought the cache card and Drive upgrade for it and have it attached to my home network with the TIVOWebPlus running on it. It is a Direct TV TIVO unit though and I can't find the *MAK number *to enter in the startup box on the kmttg software.

Will this app not work for me? And if it will where do I find this number?

RJ


----------



## moyekj

kamakazie_1 said:


> I'm teary eyed from all of the reading on the subject and I finally found this post but I have a couple of newbie questions..
> 
> I have a DTivo Series 1 reciever (Sony SAT60), I recently bought the cache card and Drive upgrade for it and have it attached to my home network with the TIVOWebPlus running on it. It is a Direct TV TIVO unit though and I can't find the *MAK number *to enter in the startup box on the kmttg software.
> 
> Will this app not work for me? And if it will where do I find this number?
> 
> RJ


 No. This only works for series 2 or later units. I believe there are tytools available for those older DTivo units for getting shows off the unit.


----------



## wireman121

We need a total kmttg/pytivo forum this thread is getting way long! - That being said, I need to add a question to the mix:

I have latest versions of everything, and I seem to be having a consistent issue with the same program. I have TiVo set to record House MD on Monday nights in HD on Fox. KMTTG is set up to auto pull it, decrypt it, ad detect, ad cut, and push back to the Tivo through PyTivo.

ONLY with House I am experiencing a issue where when I play it, the little bar at the bottom of the screen only shows green for the first 3 minutes. It will play through the entire 42 minutes of show, but if I try to FF or REW it will skip back to the 3 minutes as if it cant determine the actual length of the show. I'm not experiencing this with any other programs, but consistently every week house causes it.

Any suggestions?


----------



## txporter

wireman121 said:


> We need a total kmttg/pytivo forum this thread is getting way long! - That being said, I need to add a question to the mix:
> 
> I have latest versions of everything, and I seem to be having a consistent issue with the same program. I have TiVo set to record House MD on Monday nights in HD on Fox. KMTTG is set up to auto pull it, decrypt it, ad detect, ad cut, and push back to the Tivo through PyTivo.
> 
> ONLY with House I am experiencing a issue where when I play it, the little bar at the bottom of the screen only shows green for the first 3 minutes. It will play through the entire 42 minutes of show, but if I try to FF or REW it will skip back to the 3 minutes as if it cant determine the actual length of the show. I'm not experiencing this with any other programs, but consistently every week house causes it.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Do you have VideoRedo? Sounds like you need to run a QuickStream Fix on the video before cutting it. Sometimes the timestamps get messed up and you can see seek issues like you are describing.


----------



## wmcbrine

wireman121 said:


> We need a total kmttg/pytivo forum this thread is getting way long!


There is actually a pyTivo forum:

http://pytivo.sf.net/forum/


----------



## wireman121

sorry forgot to mention, it is running qsfix as well...


----------



## wireman121

wmcbrine sound like a kmttg prob or a pytivo prob?


----------



## wmcbrine

From your description, pyTivo is just passing it through as-is. However, it's possible that you could fix it on the pyTivo side, by forcing it to remux.


----------



## wireman121

well im kind of interested in also finding the cause of the problem since its always with House...what would be necessary to force the remux?


----------



## KLINK

wireman121 said:


> We need a total kmttg/pytivo forum this thread is getting way long! - That being said, I need to add a question to the mix:
> 
> I have latest versions of everything, and I seem to be having a consistent issue with the same program. I have TiVo set to record House MD on Monday nights in HD on Fox. KMTTG is set up to auto pull it, decrypt it, ad detect, ad cut, and push back to the Tivo through PyTivo.
> 
> ONLY with House I am experiencing a issue where when I play it, the little bar at the bottom of the screen only shows green for the first 3 minutes. It will play through the entire 42 minutes of show, but if I try to FF or REW it will skip back to the 3 minutes as if it cant determine the actual length of the show. I'm not experiencing this with any other programs, but consistently every week house causes it.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I have the same problem.

If I record the same episode a few weeks later from USA Network, I don't have the problem but USA will cut 30 sec. or more from the program get another ad in.

If I run the file through QSF for the SECOND time AFTER I have saved ad detect file, I get the entire 42 min.


----------



## wmcbrine

wireman121 said:


> well im kind of interested in also finding the cause of the problem since its always with House...what would be necessary to force the remux?


Put a line in the metadata file like so:

Override_container: foo


----------



## Martin Tupper

I'm running kmttg in Linux. I've got VideoReDo working via WINE. However, there's no option to use VideoReDo in kmttg when running Linux.

Is there any way to enable the VideoReDo options in linux?


----------



## moyekj

Martin Tupper said:


> I'm running kmttg in Linux. I've got VideoReDo working via WINE. However, there's no option to use VideoReDo in kmttg when running Linux.
> 
> Is there any way to enable the VideoReDo options in linux?


 No. All the VRD batch jobs use Windows "wscript" COM jobs to run VRD (the scripts in the VRDscripts folder of kmttg installation), so even if you can get the GUI to run with Wine in Linux that is not sufficient to run VRD COM scripts from Linux.


----------



## caddyroger

Using kmttg vop7u-beta. I have it set do videoredo qs fix. In the configuration page I have it set to delete the tivo files plus have set to go to a separate folder. When using it manual mode it works ok but it does not in auto-mode it does not. I do not see any in the auto configuration page. Are there a way to get the tivo files deleted or go to a separate folder.


----------



## moyekj

caddyroger said:


> Using kmttg vop7u-beta. I have it set do videoredo qs fix. In the configuration page I have it set to delete the tivo files plus have set to go to a separate folder. When using it manual mode it works ok but it does not in auto-mode it does not. I do not see any in the auto configuration page. Are there a way to get the tivo files deleted or go to a separate folder.


 Should work same way. Check the auto log to see if there is something going wrong perhaps with qsfix runs.


----------



## caddyroger

moyekj said:


> Should work same way. Check the auto log to see if there is something going wrong perhaps with qsfix runs.


Ok


----------



## caddyroger

moyekj said:


> Should work same way. Check the auto log to see if there is something going wrong perhaps with qsfix runs.


I reinstalled v0p7t and it working ok now. Thanks


----------



## lrhorer

moyekj said:


> No. This only works for series 2 or later units. I believe there are tytools available for those older DTivo units for getting shows off the unit.


Funny you should mention that! I was just about to post a request concerning this. What is the probability of convincing you to add a module to kmttg that will allow those of us with tserver or mfs_ftp installed on our TiVos to pull the data via one of those utilities? Not only would this allow those of us who still have S1 TiVos to make use of kmttg, but those utilities are much, much faster than the TTG mechanism.


----------



## moyekj

lrhorer said:


> Funny you should mention that! I was just about to post a request concerning this. What is the probability of convincing you to add a module to kmttg that will allow those of us with tserver or mfs_ftp installed on our TiVos to pull the data via one of those utilities? Not only would this allow those of us who still have S1 TiVos to make use of kmttg, but those utilities are much, much faster than the TTG mechanism.


 Sorry, no interest on my part in doing it.


----------



## Joshua Mars

Anyone else have issues in the last day with the program.


----------



## innocentfreak

Does this mean we might have a new remote deletion feature for the future?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=469999


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> Does this mean we might have a new remote deletion feature for the future?
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=469999


 If it is similar to or using same technique as the ipad deletion (which I would guess is the case) that means it is SSL encrypted and hasn't quite been cracked yet. kmttg already has GUI interface for show deletion for those with hacked TiVos running TWP, so it wouldn't be much more effort to add alternate delete method if/when that is figured out.


----------



## innocentfreak

One other thing I would be interested in and I don't know if I have asked before, would it be possible to offer an option just to see all shows in one list?

I find sometimes I use KMTTG to check and see what TiVo has a certain show and it would be nice if I could just look at a master list of all my recordings on my TiVos rather than tab for each TiVo. Maybe something that auto refreshes every 20 minutes or so in case someone deletes a recording.


----------



## innocentfreak

My search seems to turn up nothing, and I had a quick question. 

The Premiere on the show page displays Season 1 Episode 20 for example on the Event. When I transfer that using KMTTG with metadata flagged, I don't see a field with this info. Is this something that just can't be pulled for metadata?


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> My search seems to turn up nothing, and I had a quick question.
> 
> The Premiere on the show page displays Season 1 Episode 20 for example on the Event. When I transfer that using KMTTG with metadata flagged, I don't see a field with this info. Is this something that just can't be pulled for metadata?


 When you use HDUI with Premiere it's actually querying TiVo servers for that type of information, which is a big reason why HDUI is so annoyingly slow. There is extended metadata available for shows on TiVo itself that has some extra information (but not your specific example I don't think), but requires extra http call for each show and so I avoid it.


----------



## innocentfreak

Hmm ok. So I guess this also means there would be no way to insert it into the text file manually. TiVo does seem to store that info locally via the episode guide so I wonder if there is some pointer that TiVo uses so it knows what season and episode it is.


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> Hmm ok. So I guess this also means there would be no way to insert it into the text file manually. TiVo does seem to store that info locally via the episode guide so I wonder if there is some pointer that TiVo uses so it knows what season and episode it is.


 There is *episodeNumber* field which is sometimes available for XML data for a show that is included in the metadata file when available. This number typically represents both season and episode. i.e. 108 means season 1 episode 8. I think pyTivo pulls may use it but not pyTivo pushes. (In SDUI this number is shown in Now Playing list for a show when available, not sure if HDUI uses it though since I rarely use HDUI).


----------



## ThAbtO

I have a suggestion for KMTTG, currently the progress bar is right next to the 'Cancel Job' button. Do you think its possible to move it to the actual job on the list, then there can be a progress bar for each job (transfers on each box).


----------



## ACraigL

Due to a new media management tool (Media Monkey), I have a need to set a specific genre based on if the recording is a TV show or not. Basically, I want to add 'TV Show;' to the genre meta data.

I have no problem using atomic parsely to add, but not sure how to conditionally do it based on the show name, length, etc. 

Any idea how I might accomplish this? ...Discern between a TV (episodic) show and Movie? Because I only have access to a single custom file, I suppose I would need some 'if contains' logic in the batch file, but my batch scripting skills are a bit lacking lately...

Thoughts?


----------



## NYHeel

I had kmttg installed and working well on my laptop but I just got a desktop and I'm having one issue with the installation. kmttg can't seem to create the config.ini file. It keeps giving me the error Problem writing to config file: C:\Program Files\kmttg\config.ini. 

I don't have a config file in the directory so all of the settings are resetting themselves every time I restart kmttg. I figure this may have something to do with my permissions but I don't know what to change or how to change it. I'm on Windows 7 64 bit though I'm using a 32 bit version of java.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## moyekj

NYHeel said:


> I had kmttg installed and working well on my laptop but I just got a desktop and I'm having one issue with the installation. kmttg can't seem to create the config.ini file. It keeps giving me the error Problem writing to config file: C:\Program Files\kmttg\config.ini.
> 
> I don't have a config file in the directory so all of the settings are resetting themselves every time I restart kmttg. I figure this may have something to do with my permissions but I don't know what to change or how to change it. I'm on Windows 7 64 bit though I'm using a 32 bit version of java.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


 Install in some other location than "c:\Program Files" which has tightened permissions in Win7/Vista.


----------



## ACraigL

ACraigL said:


> Due to a new media management tool (Media Monkey), I have a need to set a specific genre based on if the recording is a TV show or not. Basically, I want to add 'TV Show;' to the genre meta data.
> 
> I have no problem using atomic parsely to add, but not sure how to conditionally do it based on the show name, length, etc.
> 
> Any idea how I might accomplish this? ...Discern between a TV (episodic) show and Movie? Because I only have access to a single custom file, I suppose I would need some 'if contains' logic in the batch file, but my batch scripting skills are a bit lacking lately...
> 
> Thoughts?


I got it working via a DOS batch script! In my custom file, I have:



Code:


@echo off
echo %1% | find " - "

if errorlevel 1 goto :not-found

:found
D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\AtomicParsley\AtomicParsley.exe %1 --artist "TiVo" --albumArtist "TiVo" --album "%~n1" --comment "TiVo" --genre "TV Show" --overWrite
goto :end

:not-found
D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\AtomicParsley\AtomicParsley.exe %1 --artist "TiVo" --albumArtist "TiVo" --album "%~n1" --comment "TiVo" --overWrite

:end
del D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\*.txt
move D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\*.m4v \\HTPC-FR\iPodVideo\
exit

Basically, this assumes that any filename (the input) that contains " - " is a tv show and not a movie (the dash is the delimiter between show and episode). If it gets found, it inserts the extra genre atom via AtomicParsley. If not it inserts without it.

I have some other cleanup and move commands after that.

I tested each show type and it's working well so far.


----------



## Joshua Mars

I keep getting the following error I dont understand.

Transient problem: HTTP error.

Hope someone can help out there.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## moyekj

Reboot your TiVo and make sure you are not using TS downloads setting in kmttg.


----------



## bob61

Totally frustrating. The transfer starts, gets all the way to the end and then in the final bytes it ends up with a failure.

0 31 0 4185M 0 0 2842k 0 --:--:-- 0:25:07 --:--:-- 797k
0 31 0 4185M 0 0 2840k 0 --:--:-- 0:25:08 --:--:-- 175k
0 31 0 4185M 0 0 2839k 0 --:--:-- 0:25:09 --:--:-- 2600
0 31 0 4185M 0 0 2837k 0 --:--:-- 0:25:10 --:--:-- 2559
0 31 0 4185M 0 0 2836k 0 --:--:-- 0:25:10 --:--:-- 2596
curl: (56) Received problem 2 in the chunky parser

The program then deletes the file, wasting what is probably a good file given how far along in the download it was.

Any ideas on how to get past this? I've rebooted my Tivo and Tivo Web Server and still get error.


----------



## moyekj

It's probably a corrupted program. Use your web browser to download that particular show instead, then even if it errors out the partial download should still be available.


----------



## bob61

moyekj said:


> It's probably a corrupted program. Use your web browser to download that particular show instead, then even if it errors out the partial download should still be available.


I've tried 6 different programs (all the same show, different episodes) all terminate right at the end. I'll try to download via browser and see how that goes - thanks!


----------



## bob61

Seems the problem is related to HD programs. All SD programs download without a problem, but the HD transfers and then terminates at the end, causing the entire transfer to be deleted. Am I missing something about transferring HD programs?


----------



## moyekj

You do have enough disk space in download drive right? HD programs obviously require a lot more space than SD ones. If that's not it can you download with web browser successfully?


----------



## Stuxnet

After running kmttg's Ad Cut on a large (5GB) decrypted mpg file, I get about 1GB into the encode step and then a popup saying mplayer has crashed... next, kmttg locks up with a parsing error. I'm running Win7-64, fwiw... 

Is there a file size limit I'm unaware of with either Ad Cut or the subsequent encode? Or a setting I've overlooked?


----------



## bob61

moyekj said:


> You do have enough disk space in download drive right? HD programs obviously require a lot more space than SD ones. If that's not it can you download with web browser successfully?


Plenty of space, 250+GB. Transfer through browser was extremely slow so I aborted that approach. I did transfer 30 shows that were in SD without any problem, so not sure why the issue with these shows (9 different recordings tried).


----------



## vectorcatch

bob61 said:


> Seems the problem is related to HD programs. All SD programs download without a problem, but the HD transfers and then terminates at the end, causing the entire transfer to be deleted. Am I missing something about transferring HD programs?


Are you doing this with the same HD file? Technically the TiVo is remuxing the file into MPEG-PS on the fly and I have had files in the past that were glitched and could not be downloaded from the TiVo.

I have found 2 fixes for this in the past.

If you have multiple TiVos you can attempt to cut that file through MRV. You do this by pausing where you think the problem is and transferring from the pause point to the other TiVo and then downloading from that TiVo.

If you have a premiere: download using MPEG-TS (this way the TiVo doesn't remux). However, this is really only useful if you have videoredo and can decrypt with it instead of tivodecode (tivodecode TS support is very spotty).

When I started downloading a lot videoredo became a very good investment.


----------



## vectorcatch

Stuxnet said:


> After running kmttg's Ad Cut on a large (5GB) decrypted mpg file, I get about 1GB into the encode step and then a popup saying mplayer has crashed... next, kmttg locks up with a parsing error. I'm running Win7-64, fwiw...
> 
> Is there a file size limit I'm unaware of with either Ad Cut or the subsequent encode? Or a setting I've overlooked?


mencoder is not particularly good at dealing with "glitched" mpeg 2 files. You probably are having a problem when it gets to that specific part of the file. If an mpeg2 file has an inconsistenty in the stream (a wild shift in apsect ratio, dropped frames, etc.) mencoder will just crash most of the time. The worst part is that you may not even see these glitches when watching as video as most good decoders will hide them from you.

This used to happen to me all the time with it with HD files. I had these problems more on Comcast, while a friend of mine on FIOS rarely saw anything like it. I ended up buying videoredo which solved those issues, I initially was using it for Quick Stream Fix and then starting justusing it for adcut as a whole (note: I know I trumpeted it 2 posts in a row, but I swear I have nothing to do with videoredo other than owning a license).


----------



## moyekj

Stuxnet said:


> After running kmttg's Ad Cut on a large (5GB) decrypted mpg file, I get about 1GB into the encode step and then a popup saying mplayer has crashed... next, kmttg locks up with a parsing error. I'm running Win7-64, fwiw...
> 
> Is there a file size limit I'm unaware of with either Ad Cut or the subsequent encode? Or a setting I've overlooked?


 Agree with previous poster. If you have VideoRedo setup with kmttg it will be used instead of mencoder to make the cuts and is a lot more reliable at doing so. Plus you also have opportunity to review and correct detected commercials as part of the flow as well if you wish.


----------



## Stuxnet

Thanks for the responses. Yes I guess I'll relent and look at VideoRedo as I can't process HD programming w/o commercials.


----------



## wireman121

Looks like Tivo Premieres (at least) can delete shows on other TiVo Premieres... does that mean kmttg should be able to do the same? As in, download a show, process it, push it back to the TiVo and delete the original?


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> Looks like Tivo Premieres (at least) can delete shows on other TiVo Premieres... does that mean kmttg should be able to do the same? As in, download a show, process it, push it back to the TiVo and delete the original?


 No, see:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8532078#post8532078


----------



## wmcbrine

I assume the new deletion method is an extension of the HMO (Calypso) protocol, rather than something that uses the iPad interface. (It's simpler that way.) But yeah, the traffic is encrypted.

I've suggested elsewhere that it's worth experimenting, but I haven't done that yet myself. I actually would be reluctant to add deletion to pyTivo even if the mechanism were known.


----------



## moyekj

Remote delete does not seem to be using HMO from what I can tell (it's not using https). It looks to be more like the iPad delete method. Also the implementation seems somewhat brain dead in that you can press "clear" on remote on a non-Premiere unit and the display which actually remove the show from the screen but of course doesn't actually remove from the unit.

However works well Premiere/Premiere for a single show at a time (folder delete doesn't work) so no complaints here that finally at least that capability is now in place.


----------



## cburbs

cburbs said:


> Ok I did a few test runs and that will work.
> 
> On another note what encode setting do people like to use? I would like to reduce original size of file and still have good video quality. Say a 1/2 show is 2gb I would like to try to cut it down to say 1gb ish range and still keep the video quality.


Lately I notice on my autotransfers the encoded files end up back in the .Tivo Output Dir even though I have the Encode Output Dir setup to a mapped network drive.

If I run a file manually it seems to work OK.


----------



## moyekj

cburbs said:


> Lately I notice on my autotransfers the encoded files end up back in the .Tivo Output Dir even though I have the Encode Output Dir setup to a mapped network drive.
> 
> If I run a file manually it seems to work OK.


 If running service mode then it's probably because in service mode you don't have access to network drive.


----------



## cburbs

moyekj said:


> If running service mode then it's probably because in service mode you don't have access to network drive.


Is there a way to make that work?


----------



## moyekj

cburbs said:


> Is there a way to make that work?


 Not sure. If you are using a volume name for the network drive try using UNC (\\server\path format) instead in kmttg configuration. Also you may want to search for "UNC" in this thread as I think there's been topics along these lines before.


----------



## orangeboy

cburbs said:


> moyekj said:
> 
> 
> 
> If running service mode then it's probably because in service mode you don't have access to network drive.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to make that work?
Click to expand...

Set the Service to run under your credentials.

Start > Run > Services.msc > right-click the kmttg service > Properties > Log On tab > select "This Account" instead of "Local System Account" > provide your username and password > click OK.

I have both kmttg and pyTivo setup to run under my account, and use UNC paths extensively. Well, not so much for kmttg, but in a lot of other areas.


----------



## rayik

Just spent hours before I could finally get the kmttg service running on Windows 7. Neither Google nor searching this thread was of much help. Here's the problem and the solution.

The kmttg service would start and then stop. It did not matter which Log On was used for the service. The solution was to first configure an auto transfer in the GUI. Until that was done, the kmttg service would stop with an ERROR - which was not shown in the status window of the GUI.

Trouble shooting steps before figuring out this solution: In the services.msc CP I tried "Log On" settings which included "Local System Account" with unchecked "Allow service to interact with desktop." Also tried starting it under the logged on windows user account.

Windows event viewer showed this error:

"The kmttg service is marked as an interactive service. However, the system is configured to not allow interactive services. This service may not function properly."

Google searching that windows error showed that interactive services were not allowed in Windows 7 or Vista (unlike XP or 2003 which allowed them). Only workaround found was to uncheck "Allow service to interact with desktop" in the services property. However that did not fix it. Same error kept happening. Kmttg service would start and then stop with the same error in the windows error reporting service.

Finally I looked at kmttg log file auto.log.o which gave the solution to the problem:

STARTING AUTO TRANSFERS
ERROR: No auto keywords setup
ERROR: no keywords defined in [install path]\auto.ini... aborting
EXITING BATCH MODE

Probably should have looked at ktmmg log file first. However, the wiki noted only that interactive log on should be unchecked. It did not mention setting up an auto transfer before starting the service. Perhaps the wiki should be tweaked to mention that.

This is an excellent program. I only wish I learned of it years ago.


----------



## moyekj

Wiki on Auto Transfers amended.


----------



## rayik

moyekj said:


> Wiki on Auto Transfers amended.


Thank you. Like the all caps to make sure it is seen. That should help anyone else who encounters this.

Your program is very nice. I really like the integration with VideoReDo. I have literally spend years downloading from the tivo, manually running tivodecode and then manually starting VRD adscan. Your program does automatic downloads and integrates all those activites. Very nice. Thank you.


----------



## cburbs

orangeboy said:


> Set the Service to run under your credentials.
> 
> Start > Run > Services.msc > right-click the kmttg service > Properties > Log On tab > select "This Account" instead of "Local System Account" > provide your username and password > click OK.
> 
> I have both kmttg and pyTivo setup to run under my account, and use UNC paths extensively. Well, not so much for kmttg, but in a lot of other areas.


I tried this and it still goes to my default folder though it works in gui mode.


----------



## orangeboy

cburbs said:


> I tried this and it still goes to my default folder though it works in gui mode.


Did you try using the UNC path (\\servername\sharename)? I'm wondering if Java sees the mapped drive and expects an actual local fixed disk instead of a network drive.


----------



## cburbs

orangeboy said:


> Did you try using the UNC path (\\servername\sharename)? I'm wondering if Java sees the mapped drive and expects an actual local fixed disk instead of a network drive.


Yes - with exact upper/lower case as well. Would it not like dashes as my server name is \\name-server


----------



## orangeboy

cburbs said:


> Yes - with exact upper/lower case as well. Would it not like dashes as my server name is \\name-server


Dashes shouldn't be an issue, nor case. My computers are named: D610-Laptop, DL380-Server and Sy-6BA-100, either after the model or motherboard.

ETA: Here's a portion of my config.ini, which uses a UNC path for mpegCutDir:


Code:


<outputDir>
F:\FromTivo

<mpegDir>
F:\FromTivo

<mpegCutDir>
\\Dl380-server\ToTivo\Cut Programs

<encodeDir>
F:\FromTivo


----------



## cburbs

I am running win7 64bit if that makes any difference as well.

I think I may have it working now. I had to change the rights on the kmttg folder to full for my userid.


----------



## orangeboy

Edited to Add: Ha! Missed your edit! I could have save a bit of typing! 

Firstly, what do the kmttg logs look like when it comes to the Encode job?

I don't think it matter much at this point, but I found a way to test "Local System" permissions by using Task Scheduler and the Windows "AT" command. From a command prompt:



Code:


DIR "\\<your encodeDir>"

ECHO %TIME%

AT <future time> /INTERACTIVE CMD.EXE /K DIR "\\<your encodeDir>"

The first command simply verifies that you do have access to the UNC path, and displays the files in that directory.

The second command displays the current time, in military format (1pm = 13:00), including hours, minutes, seconds and milliseconds.

The third command schedules in Task Scheduler the CMD.EXE program, which will open a new command window because of the /INTERACTIVE option, and issue the command 'DIR "\\<your encodeDir>"' in a new command window, at the <future time> you specify (hour and minutes only; no need for seconds or milliseconds). After the DIR command is issued, the new window will stay open because of the /K option, and will remain open until you type EXIT.

Because the AT command doesn't provide a way to specify a user ID, the task runs under the Local System account, the same account typically used for Services.

Here's the soup-to-nuts result using an example UNC path from my laptop:


Code:


Fri 06/10
11:33:32=>dir "\\sy-6ba-100\Disk2\source\Exes\Pyhon"
 Volume in drive \\sy-6ba-100\Disk2 is Disk2
 Volume Serial Number is CC59-96EC

 Directory of \\sy-6ba-100\Disk2\source\Exes\Pyhon

06/07/2011  07:42 PM    <DIR>          .
06/07/2011  07:42 PM    <DIR>          ..
05/20/2010  10:51 AM         6,438,204 pywin32-214.win32-py2.6.exe
06/07/2011  08:08 AM           223,875 setuptools-0.6c11.win32-py2.3.exe
06/07/2011  08:09 AM           227,960 setuptools-0.6c11.win32-py2.4.exe
06/07/2011  08:09 AM           227,938 setuptools-0.6c11.win32-py2.5.exe
06/07/2011  08:09 AM           227,935 setuptools-0.6c11.win32-py2.6.exe
06/07/2011  08:09 AM           227,956 setuptools-0.6c11.win32-py2.7.exe
               6 File(s)      7,573,868 bytes
               2 Dir(s)  1,441,137,491,968 bytes free

Fri 06/10
11:40:26=>echo %time%
11:40:32.11

Fri 06/10
11:40:32=>at 11:41 /interactive cmd.exe /k dir "\\sy-6ba-100\Disk2\source\Exes\Pyhon"
Added a new job with job ID = 2

And the results from the AT command, in a new window:


Code:


 Volume in drive \\sy-6ba-100\Disk2 is Disk2
 Volume Serial Number is CC59-96EC

 Directory of \\sy-6ba-100\Disk2\source\Exes\Pyhon

06/07/2011  07:42 PM    <DIR>          .
06/07/2011  07:42 PM    <DIR>          ..
05/20/2010  10:51 AM         6,438,204 pywin32-214.win32-py2.6.exe
06/07/2011  08:08 AM           223,875 setuptools-0.6c11.win32-py2.3.exe
06/07/2011  08:09 AM           227,960 setuptools-0.6c11.win32-py2.4.exe
06/07/2011  08:09 AM           227,938 setuptools-0.6c11.win32-py2.5.exe
06/07/2011  08:09 AM           227,935 setuptools-0.6c11.win32-py2.6.exe
06/07/2011  08:09 AM           227,956 setuptools-0.6c11.win32-py2.7.exe
               6 File(s)      7,573,868 bytes
               2 Dir(s)  1,441,137,491,968 bytes free

C:\WINDOWS\system32>

Windows 7 may give you an "Access Denied" message, and/or error code 0x00000005. And yes, I know I spelled the name of the "Python" directory wrong!


----------



## lrhorer

Hey moyekj,

There seems to be a small log issue with kmttg. When I select a moderately long list of videos to delete, I often get the following message repeated some number of times:

TWP Delete: connection failed: http://192.168.1.103:8080/confirm/del/3423876
java.net.SocketTimeoutException: Read timed out

It seems to be an invalid error report, since I have never noticed any actual failed deletes.


----------



## moyekj

Many new enhancements for Premiere owners thanks to some reverse engineering of the iPad protocol by TCF member 'arantius' (see thread) which allows communicating with TiVo Premiere units using the iPad protocol without needing an iPad, which opens the door to a lot of information which can now be obtained from Premiere units. This release includes a new kmttg Remote Control that implements some new capabilities including ability to backup Premiere Season Passes. See the release_notes Wiki for details. Also see the new remote_control Wiki page for details on the new Remote Control.

NOTE: This version contains a lot of changes compared to previous version, so may not be as stable. Also since the iPad protocol reverse engineering is still ongoing there are many developments to unlock and the stability implications of using it with your Premieres is unknown. Aside from my own testing there has been little additional testing by 'orangeboy', but this is largely untested to any great degree.


----------



## lrhorer

Does the kmttg program exercise any control over the metafile when it transfer from the TiVo? There are several annoying little issues with the .txt files that are being transferred. See below. All of the proper nouns are specified as <lastname>|<firstname>, rather than <firstname> <lastname>. This makes them hard to read, especially when utilized with something like vidmgr for HME for Python. Secondly, the movies are all showing up with isEpisode set to true, which is incorrect, and causes them to display incorrectly in pyTivo and vidmgr. I've written a script that modifies these issues, but due to several file relationships, it must be run manually, not automatically, after every batch of files is transferred and processed.



Code:


RAID-Server:/RAID/Server-Main/Movies/TiVo_Metafile# cat "The Pelican Brief (Recorded Sun Jun 26, 2011, BIOHD).mpg.txt" 
title : The Pelican Brief
seriesTitle : The Pelican Brief
description : A Washington reporter helps an on-the-run law student who knows too much about a government cover-up. From the John Grisham book. 
time : 2011-06-26T13:00:00Z
mpaaRating : P3
movieYear : 1993
isEpisode : true
isEpisodic : false
showingBits : 4097
starRating : x5
tvRating : x4
displayMajorNumber : 175
callsign : BIOHD
vActor : Roberts|Julia
vActor : Washington|Denzel
vActor : Shepard|Sam
vActor : Heard|John
vActor : Goldwyn|Tony
vActor : Sikking|James B.
vActor : Atherton|William
vActor : Culp|Robert
vActor : Tucci|Stanley
vActor : Cronyn|Hume
vActor : Lithgow|John
vActor : Heald|Anthony
vActor : Nixon|Cynthia
vActor : Weber|Jake
vDirector : Pakula|Alan J.
vProducer : Pakula|Alan J.
vProducer : Brugge|Pieter Jan
vProgramGenre : Suspense
vSeriesGenre : Suspense
vSeriesGenre : Movies
vSeriesGenre : Mystery and Suspense
vAdvisory : LANGUAGE
vAdvisory : VIOLENCE
vAdvisory : ADULT_SITUATIONS
vWriter : Pakula|Alan J.


----------



## moyekj

lrhorer said:


> Does the kmttg program exercise any control over the metafile when it transfer from the TiVo? There are several annoying little issues with the .txt files that are being transferred. See below. All of the proper nouns are specified as <lastname>|<firstname>, rather than <firstname> <lastname>. This makes them hard to read, especially when utilized with something like vidmgr for HME for Python. Secondly, the movies are all showing up with isEpisode set to true, which is incorrect, and causes them to display incorrectly in pyTivo and vidmgr. I've written a script that modifies these issues, but due to several file relationships, it must be run manually, not automatically, after every batch of files is transferred and processed.


Yes there is quite a bit of control on the format. The lastname|firstname convention is just following the pyTivo metadata conventions and is how .TiVo file stores them. Looking at the code for isEpisode I notice this commented out section of code - i.e. at some point I was overriding the apparently incorrect setting of isEpisode, but at some point it got commented out, probably because someone else complained. (There was a period of time when someone in particular was really taking the metadata file seriously and many changes were made):


Code:


         // Not sure why I had isEpisodic override isEpisode, commenting out for now
         //if ( data.containsKey("isEpisodic") )
         //   data.put("isEpisode", data.get("isEpisodic"));

 Sounds like maybe it shouldn't be commented out... In latest SVN that code is now uncommented again.


----------



## moyekj

There was an issue with playback of a show from Now Playing List using space bar with previous release which is now fixed. The above mentioned fix for isEpisode is also included in this release.


----------



## innocentfreak

Cool I will try this when I get home. I couldn't get the will not record listing to load for either TiVo when I tried last night but it was late so I didn't really mess with it.


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> Cool I will try this when I get home. I couldn't get the will not record listing to load for either TiVo when I tried last night but it was late so I didn't really mess with it.


 I currently have a 2 minute read timeout set on the connection, so if it takes longer than that you will get a timeout message. This operation takes the longest to complete by far compared to the others. If you are getting a timeout let me know - I may have to bump up the timeout to say 5 minutes or so... (Note that default for socket connection is no read timeout, but I like to have a reasonable timeout of some sort so as not to hang the connection).


----------



## innocentfreak

moyekj said:


> I currently have a 2 minute read timeout set on the connection, so if it takes longer than that you will get a timeout message. This operation takes the longest to complete by far compared to the others. If you are getting a timeout let me know - I may have to bump up the timeout to say 5 minutes or so... (Note that default for socket connection is no read timeout, but I like to have a reasonable timeout of some sort so as not to hang the connection).


The weird thing is I am net getting any error message. The page just doesn't show anything on for either TiVo.

>> RUNNING 'REMOTE Will Not Record List' JOB FOR TiVo: Bedroom XL
REMOTE job completed: 0:01:45
---DONE--- job='REMOTE Will Not Record List' TiVo=Bedroom XL

I checked my To Do list and I have a bunch of shows marked Won't Record so I can't imagine on both TiVos it is filtering all of the results.


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> The weird thing is I am net getting any error message. The page just doesn't show anything on for either TiVo.
> 
> >> RUNNING 'REMOTE Will Not Record List' JOB FOR TiVo: Bedroom XL
> REMOTE job completed: 0:01:45
> ---DONE--- job='REMOTE Will Not Record List' TiVo=Bedroom XL
> 
> I checked my To Do list and I have a bunch of shows marked Won't Record so I can't imagine on both TiVos it is filtering all of the results.


 Are the other tabs working such as "ToDo" tab and the "Season Passes" tab? I am assuming they do so it's not a fundamental communications problem. If it is only the "Will Not Record" list that's not working perhaps the amount of data to be returned is too great in your case which is causing issues. As a comparison the longer case for my Premieres executes in just over 1 minute pretty consistently, so I probably have about half the data you have.
Of course I'm only able to test with my TiVos. If that's the case I'll have to PM you with some things to try out for debugging.


----------



## innocentfreak

moyekj said:


> Are the other tabs working such as "ToDo" tab and the "Season Passes" tab? I am assuming they do so it's not a fundamental communications problem. If it is only the "Will Not Record" list that's not working perhaps the amount of data to be returned is too great in your case which is causing issues. As a comparison the longer case for my Premieres executes in just over 1 minute pretty consistently, so I probably have about half the data you have.
> Of course I'm only able to test with my TiVos. If that's the case I'll have to PM you with some things to try out for debugging.


Yeah the other fields work. I saved my season passes last night and was able to view my to do list.


----------



## lrhorer

moyekj said:


> Yes there is quite a bit of control on the format. The lastname|firstname convention is just following the pyTivo metadata conventions and is how .TiVo file stores them.


Yeah, it's obviously not designed for human consumption. Humans like whitespace. It's not quite as bad when reading the one entry per line format, although even that is a little busy, but when strung out in the CSV format used by vidmgr, it really looks like ass. 'Hard to read. Certain diacritical markings and accents like the grave also throw the system for loops.



moyekj said:


> Looking at the code for isEpisode I notice this commented out section of code - i.e. at some point I was overriding the apparently incorrect setting of isEpisode, but at some point it got commented out, probably because someone else complained. (There was a period of time when someone in particular was really taking the metadata file seriously and many changes were made). Sounds like maybe it shouldn't be commented out...


Yeah, I think not.

Did you get a chance to look at the small log error that pops up when deleting multiple videos? If not, it's not a major priority.


----------



## moyekj

lrhorer said:


> Did you get a chance to look at the small log error that pops up when deleting multiple videos? If not, it's not a major priority.


 It's hard to debug something I can't run myself - I don't have hacked TiVo with TWP to experiment with. I'd say if the deletes are still working then I guess it's not a big deal...


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> Yeah the other fields work. I saved my season passes last night and was able to view my to do list.


 Sending you PM.


----------



## ThAbtO

Did you leave out the fact that Series 3/HD/XL also have the network remote control feature, minus the remote delete.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Did you leave out the fact that Series 3/HD/XL also have the network remote control feature, minus the remote delete.


 I think that's the Crestron (telnet) interface you may be thinking of. That's a different and much less capable protocol. This new RPC protocol doesn't work for Series 3 TiVos - at least it didn't for my S3.


----------



## moyekj

v0p8c just released with a couple of fixes related to the new iPad Remote Control related additions. Consult release_notes for details. Hopefully means the "Will Not Record" retrieval works for everyone now.

Thanks 'innocentfreak' for help testing.


----------



## huntaar

Thanks moyekj. This is working great for me and my premiere. I don't have a hacked tivo, so finally being able to auto delete shows is the last piece to my puzzle.

One small issue I noticed, when running in GUI mode, the remote control refreshes get queued up behind processing shows. Can this be treated more like the 'Now Playing' refreshes and get higher priority? Thanks.


----------



## orangeboy

moyekj said:


> Many new enhancements for Premiere owners thanks to some reverse engineering of the iPad protocol by TCF member 'arantius' (see thread) which allows communicating with TiVo Premiere units using the iPad protocol without needing an iPad, which opens the door to a lot of information which can now be obtained from Premiere units. This release includes a new kmttg Remote Control that implements some new capabilities including ability to backup Premiere Season Passes. See the release_notes Wiki for details. Also see the new remote_control Wiki page for details on the new Remote Control.
> 
> NOTE: This version contains a lot of changes compared to previous version, so may not be as stable. Also since the iPad protocol reverse engineering is still ongoing there are many developments to unlock and the stability implications of using it with your Premieres is unknown. Aside from my own testing there has been little additional testing by 'orangeboy', but this is largely untested to any great degree.


Hmm... In addition to backing up Season Passes, utilization of "channelSearch" and "channelUpdate" may be a nice enhancement to preserve the checked/unchecked channel list. Even altering the limited number of OTA channels I currently get can be a tedious task, let alone the hundreds of channels found on cable systems.


----------



## moyekj

huntaar said:


> One small issue I noticed, when running in GUI mode, the remote control refreshes get queued up behind processing shows. Can this be treated more like the 'Now Playing' refreshes and get higher priority? Thanks.


 Disregard the position in the job monitor. The remote jobs do run through same time as any other job except another remote job on same TiVo. i.e. For example if you have a download going from a Premiere the remote job will still execute for that same Premiere.


----------



## moyekj

orangeboy said:


> Hmm... In addition to backing up Season Passes, utilization of "channelSearch" and "channelUpdate" may be a nice enhancement to preserve the checked/unchecked channel list. Even altering the limited number of OTA channels I currently get can be a tedious task, let alone the hundreds of channels found on cable systems.


 Good point. I've had plenty of times with either a new TiVo or after re-doing guided setup where this had to be re-done involving many, many remote presses. Would be nice to have a saved list that could be restored for each TiVo or for a newly purchased TiVo. I'll look into it for next release.


----------



## orangeboy

moyekj said:


> Good point. I've had plenty of times with either a new TiVo or after re-doing guided setup where this had to be re-done involving many, many remote presses. Would be nice to have a saved list that could be restored for each TiVo or for a newly purchased TiVo. I'll look into it for next release.


:up:

My "playtime" with RPC is on hold as I freak out about moving in the next couple days...


----------



## moyekj

orangeboy said:


> Hmm... In addition to backing up Season Passes, utilization of "channelSearch" and "channelUpdate" may be a nice enhancement to preserve the checked/unchecked channel list. Even altering the limited number of OTA channels I currently get can be a tedious task, let alone the hundreds of channels found on cable systems.


 "channelUpdate" is not a valid/available RPC command unfortunately. I get:
ERROR: RPC error response: The active partner ID does not have access to the operation.


----------



## ThAbtO

Can you add in a keystroke, say Ctrl-R, for 'Reset Tivo Web Server'? I tend to use it alot.

Thanks Moyekj.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Can you add in a keystroke, say Ctrl-R, for 'Reset Tivo Web Server'? I tend to use it alot.
> 
> Thanks Moyekj.


Added for next release. Still not convinced that URL actually does anything though.


----------



## orangeboy

moyekj said:


> "channelUpdate" is not a valid/available RPC command unfortunately. I get:
> ERROR: RPC error response: The active partner ID does not have access to the operation.


Aw rats! I think that function came out of this list: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8574568#post8574568


----------



## innocentfreak

Since the iPad app doesn't have the functionality it may not be active yet. I imagine this might be something more for the Q/Preview so you could do it channel listings from the Preview.


----------



## moyekj

orangeboy said:


> Aw rats! I think that function came out of this list: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8574568#post8574568


 Yes, I think I tried most of the ones in that list a while back and a lot of them are not available/valid.


----------



## tlc

I'm new to kmttg and having an issue with comcut. The file produced is way to small and appears (in vlc) to be the audio with a single frame of video. If it matters, I'm running on linux and comskip was run via wine.

Here's the edl file for a 1/2 hour show:



Spoiler



494.69	654.92	0
905.77	1089.35	0
1363.20	1528.43	0


Here's the kmttg log for comcut:



Spoiler



>> Running comcut on /home/media/Videos/FromTivo/House Hunters International - Apartment in Argentina (01_27_2011).mpg ...
/usr/bin/mencoder "/home/media/Videos/FromTivo/House Hunters International - Apartment in Argentina (01_27_2011).mpg" -edl "/home/media/Videos/FromTivo/House Hunters International - Apartment in Argentina (01_27_2011).edl" -oac copy -ovc copy -of mpeg -vf harddup -o "/home/media/Videos/FromTivo/House Hunters International - Apartment in Argentina (01_27_2011)_cut.mpg"
comcut job completed: 0:00:30
---DONE--- job=comcut output=/home/media/Videos/FromTivo/House Hunters International - Apartment in Argentina (01_27_2011)_cut.mpg


I ran the mencoder line by hand and got the following output. The end of the log shows that it's recognized a sizable video stream.



Spoiler



$ /usr/bin/mencoder "/home/media/Videos/FromTivo/House Hunters International - Apartment in Argentina (01_27_2011).mpg" -edl "/home/media/Videos/FromTivo/House Hunters International - Apartment in Argentina (01_27_2011).edl" -oac copy -ovc copy -of mpeg -vf harddup -o "/home/media/Videos/FromTivo/House Hunters International - Apartment in Argentina (01_27_2011)_cut.mpg"
MEncoder 1.0rc4-4.4.5 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team
success: format: 0 data: 0x0 - 0xd33c2742
MPEG-PS file format detected.
VIDEO: MPEG2 1920x1080 (aspect 3) 29.970 fps 16000.0 kbps (2000.0 kbyte/s)
[V] filefmt:2 fourcc:0x10000002 size:1920x1080 fps:29.970 ftime:=0.0334
==========================================================================
Opening audio decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders
[ac3 @ 0x182b680]frame sync error
AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 384.0 kbit/25.00% (ratio: 48000->192000)
Selected audio codec: [ffac3] afm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg AC-3)
==========================================================================
PACKET SIZE: 2048 bytes, deltascr: 245760
videocodec: framecopy (1920x1080 24bpp fourcc=10000002)
audiocodec: framecopy (format=2000 chans=2 rate=48000 bits=16 B/s=48000 sample-1)
Limiting audio preload to 0.4s.
Increasing audio density to 4.
Read 3 EDL actions.
Writing header...
INITV: 0.200, 0.167, fps: 29.970
Pos: 0.5s 15f ( 0%) 0.00fps Trem: 0min 0mb A-V:-0.047 [0:0]
BUFFER UNDEFLOW at stream 0, raising muxrate to 1980 kb/s, delta_scr: 223418

ERROR: scr 1.334, dts 0.000, pts 0.300

BUFFER UNDEFLOW at stream 1, raising muxrate to 2178 kb/s, delta_scr: 203107

ERROR: scr 1.643, dts 0.000, pts 0.364

ERROR: scr 1.778, dts 0.000, pts 0.396

...

Pos:1017.8s 30491f (84%) 1362.24fps Trem: 0min 58mb A-V:0.068 [15508:384]
Skipping frame!
Pos:1032.2s 30923f (85%) 1359.49fps Trem: 0min 58mb A-V:0.067 [15511:384]
Skipping frame!
Writing index...47f (100%) 1313.23fps Trem: 0min 62mb A-V:0.016 [15503:384]

Overhead: 1.578% (1010702 / 64052210)
Writing header...

Video stream: 15503.418 kbit/s (1937927 B/s) size: 2499645539 bytes 1289.855 secs 38647 frames

Audio stream: 384.000 kbit/s (48000 B/s) size: 61884954 bytes 1289.270 secs


But the output file is about 63M, while the source mpg file was about 3.3G.

Thanks for any help,
tlc


----------



## moyekj

edl file looks reasonable. Looks like mencoder is having hard time with video/audio muxing & cutting. Probably source video from TiVo has timestamp problems. Only fix I know is using VideoRedo instead which doesn't run under Linux.


----------



## bwall23

Just wanna say thanks for all the works! Love it, especially the <> feature which we won't talk about. VOTED BEST APP FOR THE TIVO!!! If it wan't for all of these user apps, the TiVo would be second-rate! I sure wish TiVo Corp. would listen to it's users instead of it's Marketing wanna-bees and Lawyers.
Bang-Away!!!


----------



## mattack

I'm the one who asked for the # of NPL fetches feature, and use it a lot.

However, I realized that an even better way of doing it would be if you could interact with it while it fetched the now playing list.. Or maybe automatically fetch one page, then when you started a download, then automatically fetch the full NP list. (Since you can get the now playing list while downloading.)

(I also just found out about the no-verify option, and I have at least one show that fails very near the end of decrypting.. one of the Star Wars Family Guy episodes I think. I don't THINK I downloaded it with a different program yet, so I'll try that if I still have it.)


----------



## tlc

I'm trying a bunch of things to find a workable, automated, linux-only solution. I'm willing to give up on comcut, but I don't want VideoReDo (Windows).

I downloaded 4 episodes of a show. The mpeg 2 files are all about 3.5G and play fine in VLC. I tried 4 encodings and checked them in VLC.


'hb_tivo_hd', 1.27G, *In sync in VLC*
'ff_h264_high_rate', 1.02G, Won't play in VLC
'ff_h264_med_rate', 540M, Out of sync in VLC
'ff_tivo_hd', 1.89G, Out of sync in VLC

Ok, I thought. The HandBrake encoding is in sync!

Then I PUSHED it to the TiVo with pyTivo, where it was badly out of sync.
Then I PULLED it to the TiVo with pyTivo (ffmpeg transcode to mpeg2), where it _was_ in sync. Also, it transcoded/transferred slower than anything I've ever seen. (And I use pyTivo a lot.)

Anyone have a linux solution?
Anyone have the technical details of "the timestamp problem"?

Thanks,
tlc


----------



## hairywookie

Hello I have been lurking for a while now, and just want to say thanks for all the help. And that I am loving kmttg.

Second, is there a way to get around the ten post limit, for viewing links and sending PM's? I find most of my answers through searches and don't like to post on any board unless its necessary, so the ten post requirement seems weirdly counterproductive and high.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Stuxnet

hairywookie said:


> is there a way to get around the ten post limit, for viewing links and sending PM's?


Easy. Go over to the *Happy Hour - General Chit-Chat* area and make some quick comments on the postings there... You can easily run up your post count in about ten minutes.


----------



## spudnic

Greetings!

I'm having trouble auto-transferring news programs. First off, I'm using XBMC as my primary video device having relegated the TiVo with the lifetime subscription to do all of my cable recording, then using kmttg to move the contents over to XBMC where I have much more control over the experience.

I have three auto-transfer lines, one that gets everything, .*, and one each for the two news shows I want recorded and do have "Treat each recording as unique" selected for those two. The title keyword match hits, but then nothing happens. It's been set up this way for a couple of weeks. Everything else is coming through fine.


























Any ideas?

2011_07_08_12:26:44 Title keyword match: '.*' found in 'fox 40 news at 6'
2011_07_08_12:26:44 (ProgramId=SH011785410000 already processed => will not download)
2011_07_08_12:26:44 Title keyword match: 'fox 40 news at 6' found in 'fox 40 news at 6'
2011_07_08_12:26:44 Title keyword match: '.*' found in 'indoors out'


----------



## moyekj

Not enough details given on the matching portion of the log, but from the one line shown the .* match didn't download because ProgramId is already in auto.history file. News shows typically don't have unique ProgramId's, so you have to use the "Treat each recording as unique" setting to get them.


----------



## spudnic

The first two lines are from the first Title keyword match. I understand it skips because it has the ProgramId in the auto.history file. The third line hits the on the Title keyword match which DOES have "Treat each recording as unique" selected. It doesn't follow with an "already processed" but it doesn't download, either. It just moves on to the next match.

2011_07_08_12:26:44 Title keyword match: '.*' found in 'fox 40 news at 6'
2011_07_08_12:26:44 (ProgramId=SH011785410000 already processed => will not download)
2011_07_08_12:26:44 Title keyword match: 'fox 40 news at 6' found in 'fox 40 news at 6'
2011_07_08_12:26:44 Title keyword match: '.*' found in 'indoors out'

Is there some other portion of the log file that would be more helpful?


----------



## lawdawg

Hey everyone, I recently decided to drop DirecTV and bought a Tivo Premiere to record OTA HD. I am using kmttg to grab and decrypt recordings from the TiVo and would now like to convert them for use on the Apple TV. My usual handbrake profile will convert the mpg files to m4vs, and they look really nice, but a 1 hour 720p show is taking ~5 hours to complete. This is the same profile I have been using to convert DVD rips for use on my AppleTV.

I do not care about compressing the file size at all 4.57GB can stay 4.57 GB, I'm not going to keep these for archival purposes, I just want to be able to watch something I record upstairs on the TiVo downstairs on my AppleTV2 and have the quality nearly the same, or acceptable when viewed on a projector. The main thing I am looking for here is speed and quality vs size. Can someone recommend what settings I would use to accomplish this, or if handbrake is not the tool to accomplish this is there a better way to perform a fast, nearly lossless, MPG2 to M4V conversion?

Thanks,


----------



## moyekj

spudnic said:


> The first two lines are from the first Title keyword match. I understand it skips because it has the ProgramId in the auto.history file. The third line hits the on the Title keyword match which DOES have "Treat each recording as unique" selected. It doesn't follow with an "already processed" but it doesn't download, either. It just moves on to the next match.
> 
> 2011_07_08_12:26:44 Title keyword match: '.*' found in 'fox 40 news at 6'
> 2011_07_08_12:26:44 (ProgramId=SH011785410000 already processed => will not download)
> 2011_07_08_12:26:44 Title keyword match: 'fox 40 news at 6' found in 'fox 40 news at 6'
> 2011_07_08_12:26:44 Title keyword match: '.*' found in 'indoors out'
> 
> Is there some other portion of the log file that would be more helpful?


I would guess that what is happening is since the ".*" matches the program and is rejected, then that show is put in reject bucket (not to process) for any subsequent matches. To test that you can temporarily disable the ".*" auto transfer and then fire up auto transfers in GUI mode to see what happens.


----------



## ljiminez

lawdawg said:


> Can someone recommend what settings I would use to accomplish this, or if handbrake is not the tool to accomplish this is there a better way to perform a fast, nearly lossless, MPG2 to M4V conversion?
> 
> Thanks,


I use kmttg to convert the .tivo file to .mpg file that is saved onto a NAS.

My computer uses Intel Q6600 cpu and Nvidia GT240 gpu.

Source file spec - 1920x1080 resolution, 59.94 frame rate

I use the Apple TV profile because my cellphone has 960x540 native resolution.

Conversion to Apple TV spec via Handbrake runs ~22fps, 100% cpu. Handbrake *estimates* this 1 hour HD show will take 80 min to finish. I didn't actually do the transcode because I wanted to continue using the computer.

Conversion to Apple TV spec via Badaboom2 ran 33fps, 35% cpu. It took 46 min to finish.

Transcoded file looks acceptable on cellphone, netbook, and 65 inch HDTV.


----------



## mattack

I'm seeing 0p8c hang when I try to cancel a download. I ran into it twice today. Since it's java, simply sampling it won't be useful, right? Is there a way to get useful java-y info about where it's hung?

This is 0p8c as I said, on a Mac, on 10.5.8. (yeah yeah, upgrade)

whatever version I was using before, I never had a problem of cancelling a download hanging.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> I'm seeing 0p8c hang when I try to cancel a download. I ran into it twice today. Since it's java, simply sampling it won't be useful, right? Is there a way to get useful java-y info about where it's hung?
> 
> This is 0p8c as I said, on a Mac, on 10.5.8. (yeah yeah, upgrade)
> 
> whatever version I was using before, I never had a problem of cancelling a download hanging.


 Nothing has changed with code to kill jobs in a long time so I doubt it's anything different in 0p8c causing issue. What download method are you using? curl or java? Are you combining download & decrypt as one? If using curl then you can use try using command line "kill" to terminate the curl job. (Not familiar with Mac but since it's unix like you can use "ps" command line to find the curl pid and then "kill pid" or "kill -9 pid" to kill it). You can also use "top" to find running curl command and kill it. Since it's Mac there's likely some GUI to kill jobs available as well I would guess...


----------



## ThAbtO

mattack said:


> I'm seeing 0p8c hang when I try to cancel a download. I ran into it twice today. Since it's java, simply sampling it won't be useful, right? Is there a way to get useful java-y info about where it's hung?
> 
> This is 0p8c as I said, on a Mac, on 10.5.8. (yeah yeah, upgrade)
> 
> whatever version I was using before, I never had a problem of cancelling a download hanging.


I don't have any problems canceling jobs on 0p8c on Win XP. Is your Java up to date?


----------



## moyekj

v0p8d version just released. Highlight of the release is a new *Season Premieres* tab in the iPad remote control GUI. This is a utility to search for new upcoming season & series premieres. There is also option to schedule season passes for resulting entries displayed in the table.

Other enhancement of note is addition of *Record* button in the *Will Not Record* tab so that you can schedule to record entries on selected TiVos. Useful if you have more than 1 Premiere - you can now get list of entries that will not record on 1 Premiere and optionally schedule to record selected entries on another Premiere.

Consult release_notes Wiki page for all the details of changes in this new release.

Consult remote_control Wiki page for details on the new *Season Premieres* tab of the remote.


----------



## innocentfreak

I am having some issues lately with some of my actual TiVo recordings and I am trying to narrow down if it is signal related or if the drive might be going.

I recorded Franklin & Bash and when my friend went to watch it, it was all pixelated and blocky. I figured I would see if KMTTG could transfer it and also to see if it played fine on my PC though I don't know why. 

It transferred 30 minutes of the hour show and decrypted what transferred. Here is the odd thing. The TiVo recording is really broken up and unviewable. The stripped MPG plays fine without issues. Any ideas?

I figured if the .TiVo file had issues the .MPG would also, but was surprised when it didn't.


----------



## L David Matheny

innocentfreak said:


> I am having some issues lately with some of my actual TiVo recordings and I am trying to narrow down if it is signal related or if the drive might be going.
> 
> I recorded Franklin & Bash and when my friend went to watch it, it was all pixelated and blocky. I figured I would see if KMTTG could transfer it and also to see if it played fine on my PC though I don't know why.
> 
> It transferred 30 minutes of the hour show and decrypted what transferred. Here is the odd thing. The TiVo recording is really broken up and unviewable. The stripped MPG plays fine without issues. Any ideas?
> 
> I figured if the .TiVo file had issues the .MPG would also, but was surprised when it didn't.


Very interesting. Is the TiVo running hot? Memory problems would probably cause more catastrophic strangeness. It could be a failure of the decoder hardware in the TiVo. Or maybe the TiVo is unable to stream the data from the drive to the decoder fast enough. Possible reasons could be drive problems (inadequate throughput? re-seeks?), excessive file fragmentation (should be unlikely with DVR file systems), insufficient hardware buffering (assumes fragmentation; could be tested by cloning to a drive with more cache), and ... what else?


----------



## moyekj

v0p8e version just released. Highlights include addition of full virtual remote with buttons and keyboard support in addition to the advanced navigation buttons and some "combo" buttons:









Another highlight is ability to re-prioritize Season Passes.
Also new configuration option under *Tivos* tab to not initiate download of NPL lists automatically for each TiVo on kmttg startup.

See release_notes for details and consult remote_control Wiki for updated documentation on the iPad remote control.

NOTE: If upgrading from a previous version of kmttg note that this release contains a new "rc_images" folder as part of zip file which must be in same folder as kmttg.jar. The icons in that folder are used by the updated Remote Control.

Special thanks to "innocentfreak" for help testing this version.


----------



## caddyroger

This may not belong but It the closes I believe. I am using kmttg latest build. I have it set to automatically download programs using videoredo quickstream fix. It downloads the tivo programs ok but when the QS is done the program size is 0. what could be causing this?


----------



## moyekj

caddyroger said:


> This may not belong but It the closes I believe. I am using kmttg latest build. I have it set to automatically download programs using videoredo quickstream fix. It downloads the tivo programs ok but when the QS is done the program size is 0. what could be causing this?


 What version of VRD are you using? Does it happen for every show or just particular ones? If you have the "Enable VideoRedo QS Fix video dimension filter" option enabled what is kmttg reporting as the video dimension it is giving VRD to use? If you bring up VRD GUI manually and run QS Fix with video filter enabled is the issue still there?


----------



## Joe54

I just started using this application yesterday and I am very pleased with what it allows me to do. It saves me many hours trying to manage the programs I have amassed. The GUI is very good and I am deep in decoding and cutting commercials out of my movie library.

I've only found had one problem and it is likely I missed something in the setup. I am running Windows 7 and I downloaded kmttg_v0p8e.zip 10 hours after you posted it. The problem is in setting up the auto transfer. It works fine when I do a dry run in GUI but when I try to install the service, I get a path not specified. Which is correct as I do not have a service\win32 folder in the Temp1_kmttg_v0p8e.zip directory (where Windows installed the application).

Thinking it might be an oversite on the new release (I apologize in advance for thinking this was possible), I downloaded version d and found the same problem. I even did a search on *.bat for all my drives and none of the service.bat files you list are on my machine.

I found no reference to this on the last 5 forum pages, so this must be something I did wrong. What am I missing?


----------



## moyekj

Joe54 said:


> I just started using this application yesterday and I am very pleased with what it allows me to do. It saves me many hours trying to manage the programs I have amassed. The GUI is very good and I am deep in decoding and cutting commercials out of my movie library.
> 
> I've only found had one problem and it is likely I missed something in the setup. I am running Windows 7 and I downloaded kmttg_v0p8e.zip 10 hours after you posted it. The problem is in setting up the auto transfer. It works fine when I do a dry run in GUI but when I try to install the service, I get a path not specified. Which is correct as I do not have a service\win32 folder in the Temp1_kmttg_v0p8e.zip directory (where Windows installed the application).
> 
> Thinking it might be an oversite on the new release (I apologize in advance for thinking this was possible), I downloaded version d and found the same problem. I even did a search on *.bat for all my drives and none of the service.bat files you list are on my machine.
> 
> I found no reference to this on the last 5 forum pages, so this must be something I did wrong. What am I missing?


 I just downloaded kmttg_v0p8e.zip and unzipped it to a fresh folder and I verified that "service" folder at same level as kmttg.jar with "conf" and "win32" sub-folders are extracted out of it. There are also other required folders at same level as kmttg.jar namely "VRDscripts", "rc_images" and "encode". If that's not what you are seeing perhaps use a different unzip program.
NOTE: It almost sounds like perhaps you are running kmttg.jar directly from within the zip file or something? If that is so don't do that. You should unzip everything to a new folder and the double-click on kmttg.jar to run it.


----------



## caddyroger

moyekj said:


> What version of VRD are you using? Does it happen for every show or just particular ones? If you have the "Enable VideoRedo QS Fix video dimension filter" option enabled what is kmttg reporting as the video dimension it is giving VRD to use? If you bring up VRD GUI manually and run QS Fix with video filter enabled is the issue still there?


The day before 1 out of 5 did not QF. Last night 3 out 3 did not QF. I am using vrdtvsh264-4-20-6-691a. Do not know what you mean by what is kmttg reporting as the video dimension it is giving VRD to use. how do i check that?
did not try the manual gui will try now.


----------



## moyekj

caddyroger said:


> Do not know what you mean by what is kmttg reporting as the video dimension it is giving VRD to use. how do i check that?
> did not try the manual gui will try now.


 When kmttg starts the qsfix job and you have that option enabled kmttg will report what video dimensions were detected and passed on to VRD with a message such as:
VideoRedo video dimensions filter set to: x=1920, y=1080
If you don't have that option enabled in kmttg then you won't see such a message.


----------



## Joe54

I initially downloaded the zip file to a local drive (P and used Windows Explorer to view the contents of the zip file. I double clicked on the kmttg.jar file in this view and windows set up a directory on the C: drive under my user name. It was from this directory that I have been opening the application. It does not have the Service directory within it.

Just now, I copied the zip file to another directory on the P: drive and used Windows Explorer to extract the contents. W/E extracted the files in the same directory on the P: drive as contained the zip file. This directory does contain the service directory.

It was necessary to go to the win32 subdirectory and install the service as administrator and it is still necessary to start and stop the service in the same manner, but at least now auto transfer is running.

I was my error in allowing W/E to set up the application without performing the extract first. Thank you for your assistance.

Just to verify the process, I set the interval for 3 mins. The 1st recorder has only 1 - 30 minute program and the 2nd had several 90 min programs. The autolog shows both recorders were queried initially and transfers were stated on both. The 1st recorder finished quickly. 

Subsequent queries have been for the 1st recorder only. Is this because when the 2nd recorder is actively transferring programs it is not queried?


----------



## moyekj

Joe54 said:


> Subsequent queries have been for the 1st recorder only. Is this because when the 2nd recorder is actively transferring programs it is not queried?


 Yes, it won't be queried again until all tasks have completed from the 1st query (plus 3 min interval you configured).


----------



## moyekj

v0p8f version just released. Mostly a bug fix release for the iPad remote control, and a couple of enhancements for it as well. For details consult the release_notes Wiki.


----------



## Joe54

Still having problems with Windows 7. My Kmttg files were missing from the directory when I started up this morning even though the GUI was still running from last night. The reason I noticed is because all the commands came back with unable to execute errors.

I loaded it onto another disk this morning and started from scratch. Likely something to do with the temporary file Windows initially set up when I started without running a separate unzip. 

It is up & running right now. Will let you know if I still have problems.


----------



## innocentfreak

I don't know how difficult it would be to add, but would it be possible to add a way to generate the series IDs of shows in My Shows? Or at least look up specific shows?

Technically I can do it by generating the metadata file, but since that also starts a transfer I didn't know if there was another way.

Or even if you just enable it so I can generate a metadata file without starting a transfer that might work also.


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> Or even if you just enable it so I can generate a metadata file without starting a transfer that might work also.


 If it's just a few shows once in a while then note that you can always let it start downloading and then cancel the download tasks. The meta file is created before the download starts.


----------



## elprice7345

I'm having an intermittent problem getting my NPL from my TiVo Premiere. When it doesn't work, I get the following results:



> Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from Master Bedroom
> Exit code: 52
> Check YOUR MAK & IP settings


I've attached the log file.

I can access the NPL directly from my web browser with no problems.

It seems to correct itself if I unplug/replug the TiVo, but sometimes it seems to spontaneously correct itself. Other times, it will give me the same message repeatedly.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## moyekj

Try turning off "Enable iPad style communications with this TiVo" for now to see if that helps. With that enabled when you fetch NPL kmttg fetches NPL the traditional way via https but in addition also gathers information using iPad protocol at same time to get ids of shows to allow delete/play, but maybe for some reason for your Premiere running both at same time is creating problems.


----------



## elprice7345

> Try turning off "Enable iPad style communications with this TiVo" for now to see if that helps. With that enabled when you fetch NPL kmttg fetches NPL the traditional way via https but in addition also gathers information using iPad protocol at same time to get ids of shows to allow delete/play, but maybe for some reason for your Premiere running both at same time is creating problems.


I tried that and it worked, but then I don't get the benefits of the iPad control. 

I unplugged/replugged the TiVo and turned the iPad control back on in kmttg and it worked.

Any suggestions on what to do when it happens again?


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> I tried that and it worked, but then I don't get the benefits of the iPad control.
> 
> I unplugged/replugged the TiVo and turned the iPad control back on in kmttg and it worked.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to do when it happens again?


 It looks to me like retrieving NPL 2 different ways at same time is overwhelming your Premiere and/or network. Is your TiVo and/or laptop on wireless or wired connections? I don't have that problem for both my Premieres, but then again my NPL lists are tiny - only about 15-20 shows on each Premiere. So I don't know if perhaps it's an issue with much larger NPL lists, but so far you are first to report this kind of issue.

What may help your situation is to add a setting where you can leave iPad setting enabled but turn off iPad NPL retrieval. That means you lose the ability to play/delete shows from NPL but at least the iPad remote functionality would still be available. You can kind of do it now - turn off iPad setting and refresh the NPL, then turn it back on to get back iPad functionality.

Other alternative is to make the iPad NPL retrieval run after the https NPL retrieval - i.e. avoiding running both at same time. Disadvantage with that is there will be a delay for being able to delete/play shows from kmttg NPL list until the iPad retrieval completes.

I wish there was a way to avoid getting NPL twice for same Premiere, but currently the https NPL doesn't have the iPad show IDs (for play/delete functionality) and the iPad NPL doesn't have the show URLs (for downloading functionality), so both are necessary for full capabilities.


----------



## elprice7345

My Premiere is connected to my network via a MOCA adapter.

I do have a lot of content on it. I have added a 1TB WD HDD and the Premiere is showing about 90% full.

As far as your proposed changes, I use the iPad delete functionality pretty heavily since you've added it (thanks for that! :up to manually manage my NPL, so I would prefer your 2nd alternative. Waiting a little longer to retrieve my NPLs doesn't bother me.

Let me know if there's anything I can do to help or test.


----------



## cburbs

What encoding settings do people like to use for other devices - I have a WDTV Live Plus and for the upcoming fall season I am going to be setting up the autowatch to encode all shows so that we can watch them in the main room or upstairs.

Right now I use the appletv2 for Kids shows but any recommendations. 
1) I want to reduce the file size of the original file
2) I would like the best playback possible


----------



## abmcconnell

Hi,

Love the kmttg app. Have installed many times on OSX and Win machines.

After some months running an older version I decided to try the latest. So, I installed on the same Win7 machine where I've been running a year old version almost weekly. 

Reinstalled Java (and this may be where I went wrong)

Neither the new install nor the older installs will launch. Have reinstalled 32 bit JRE6 and run the cmd prompt routine in instructions. Have reinstalled Java 32bit several times. Run through instructions top to bottom, reinstalled kmttg and java32 several times.

Here's where I am at the moment. Before I ran the cmd prompt routine kmttg would not launch and gave no indication why. After running the cmd prompt routine I get the error "could not find the main class." Do I need to be in any particular directory when I make cmd prompt changes?

What am I missing, please?


----------



## moyekj

abmcconnell said:


> Hi,
> 
> Love the kmttg app. Have installed many times on OSX and Win machines.
> 
> After some months running an older version I decided to try the latest. So, I installed on the same Win7 machine where I've been running a year old version almost weekly.
> 
> Reinstalled Java (and this may be where I went wrong)
> 
> Neither the new install nor the older installs will launch. Have reinstalled 32 bit JRE6 and run the cmd prompt routine in instructions. Have reinstalled Java 32bit several times. Run through instructions top to bottom, reinstalled kmttg and java32 several times.
> 
> Here's where I am at the moment. Before I ran the cmd prompt routine kmttg would not launch and gave no indication why. After running the cmd prompt routine I get the error "could not find the main class." Do I need to be in any particular directory when I make cmd prompt changes?
> 
> What am I missing, please?


 For Windows you bypass the "kmttg" script and just double-click on kmttg.jar, so I assume you are trying to get working on OS-X. For cmd line prompt try changing to the directory where kmttg.jar is and then execute the "kmttg" script as follows:


Code:


./kmttg

If that doesn't work then try the following from cmd line, again once you are in the same directory as kmttg.jar file:


Code:


java -jar kmttg.jar

If that still doesn't work then try (again in same dir as kmttg.jar):


Code:


java -cp . -jar kmttg.jar


----------



## abmcconnell

Actually, my original missive wasn't well written.

It is a Windows 7 new install.

I cmd prompted into the new kmttg.jar directory.
Ran the second of the scripts you suggested.

That launched the app. 
And I can successfully relaunch the app provided I do so from the command prompt. 

So, we are making progress.

However, double clicking on kmttg.jar on Win7 continues to give the class error.

Suggestion to be able to launch only the jar file, not launch a cmd prompt window?

-Alex


----------



## moyekj

abmcconnell said:


> Actually, my original missive wasn't well written.
> 
> It is a Windows 7 new install.
> 
> I cmd prompted into the new kmttg.jar directory.
> Ran the second of the scripts you suggested.
> 
> That launched the app.
> And I can successfully relaunch the app provided I do so from the command prompt.
> 
> So, we are making progress.
> 
> However, double clicking on kmttg.jar on Win7 continues to give the class error.
> 
> Suggestion to be able to launch only the jar file, not launch a cmd prompt window?
> 
> -Alex


 I would guess Java installation issue with perhaps improper .jar association. See step 4 in windows_installation for details on setting proper association.

Since you can get command line working though you could make a desktop shortcut which executes the same thing that works on command line, something like:
Right click in empty area of desktop and choose:
New->shortcut
For location use:
javaw -jar "<full path>\kmttg.jar"
For name use kmttg

Now you just double-click than shortcut to launch kmttg.

NOTE: For windows using javaw instead of java avoids bringing up an extra console window.
Obviously replace <full path> above with the real full path to where you installed kmttg.jar.


----------



## abmcconnell

Thanks for the shortcut tip.
It does work.

FYI, i did run the c prompt routines several times - even before contacting you the first time.

Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

v0p8g version just released. Once again mostly iPad remote related changes - most notably ability to modify Season Pass attributes and also specify attributes when scheduling from Season Premieres table.

Consult release_notes Wiki for details.


----------



## innocentfreak

I am guessing no since it isn't an option on the iPad app, but would it be possible to add the option to initiate a push/pull request TiVo to TiVo from KMTTG?

Sometimes it would just be nice if I see a show on another TiVo in KMTTG that I could just initiate the transfer from there.


----------



## moyekj

Not possible AFAIK.


----------



## dianebrat

I just finally got around to downloading the latest version of kmttg and it's running well, but I have one very odd question that I can't figure out.

I've been moving things between Tivos as I troubleshoot some stability issues and have wound up with multiple copies in multiple places, is there a way to get kmttg to generate a simple XLS or CSV list of all the items in the NPL?


----------



## moyekj

dianebrat said:


> I just finally got around to downloading the latest version of kmttg and it's running well, but I have one very odd question that I can't figure out.
> 
> I've been moving things between Tivos as I troubleshoot some stability issues and have wound up with multiple copies in multiple places, is there a way to get kmttg to generate a simple XLS or CSV list of all the items in the NPL?


 Not really. Closest thing I can think of is you can select all items in the NPL table and do a Ctrl-C to copy to clipboard then Ctrl-V to paste in XL or some other editor. For that to work better:
1. Turn off "Show Folders"
2. Drag the 1st column with the graphic icons to make it last column in table. You do that by holding down the left mouse button on the title of the column, then dragging it over. (In clipboard this gets represented as a long string so putting it as last column makes it easier to ignore)


----------



## dianebrat

moyekj said:


> Not really. Closest thing I can think of is you can select all items in the NPL table and do a Ctrl-C to copy to clipboard then Ctrl-V to paste in XL or some other editor. For that to work better:
> 1. Turn off "Show Folders"
> 2. Drag the 1st column with the graphic icons to make it last column in table. You do that by holding down the left mouse button on the title of the column, then dragging it over. (In clipboard this gets represented as a long string so putting it as last column makes it easier to ignore)


I don't feel nearly as dumb, copying and pasting will do, and since it's text based I'm ok with that. I was just sure I was missing something, so thanks!


----------



## BigT4187

I love this app. I am using the handbrake encoding for appletv. Is there a way to enable my graphics card to be used for the encoding to speed things up at all? Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## moyekj

sc2000 said:


> OK thanks. I assume that if you have a cut file one can use it with VRD in batch mode (no GUI) to strip out commercials automatically? Assuming that is possible then one still would also have the option to use comskip instead of VRD ad detection.


 Yes, look at tooltip for "Ad Cut" since it says as much - If VRD is enabled it is used for making the cuts regardless of which method you use for "Ad Detect" task, and yes by default it is in batch mode, but kmttg can be configured to let you review the cuts before proceeding as commercial detection is rarely perfect.


----------



## moyekj

BigT4187 said:


> I love this app. I am using the handbrake encoding for appletv. Is there a way to enable my graphics card to be used for the encoding to speed things up at all? Thanks for all your hard work.


 If there is that would have to be supported by Handbrake. If there are command line options available to make that happen you can make your own custom encoding profile with the option(s) added. Multi-threading obviously helps as well if you can take advantage of it.


----------



## saferguard

I'd like an option not to remove the previous file after a QS Fix. Maybe name the new file as .mpeg rather than .mpg or pust "-QSFIX" at the end of the file name and still use the .mpg extension.If I can get this pretty close to what a torrented show looks like from HD media I'll be pretty happy.But I have a question that When automating things via VRD, does kmttg remove the VRD project files that it creates or does it leave them? I could envision people wanting it both ways. That could be a program option.
spocko is offline Report Post.


----------



## moyekj

saferguard said:


> I'd like an option not to remove the previous file after a QS Fix. Maybe name the new file as .mpeg rather than .mpg or pust "-QSFIX" at the end of the file name and still use the .mpg extension.If I can get this pretty close to what a torrented show looks like from HD media I'll be pretty happy.But I have a question that When automating things via VRD, does kmttg remove the VRD project files that it creates or does it leave them? I could envision people wanting it both ways. That could be a program option.
> spocko is offline Report Post.


 Look under configuration->File Settings. There's already a qsfix option there to backup the original mpeg file instead of replacing it:
"For QS Fix of .mpg file backup original .mpg"

There's also option to remove "Ad Detect" related files or not there as well after the cut task.


----------



## moyekj

FYI, now that fall TV is here it was a good opportunity to see how the kmttg "Season Premieres" finding fares. I've been running it and checking vs TV Guide Fall Schedule Calendar and was pleasantly surprised to see very good correlation between the two. I had expected many more omissions than there actually are due to missing episode information in TiVo guide listings. I previously relied on ReplayTV which had built in capability to find Season & Series premieres for this task, but since ReplayTV listings were officially terminated some months ago I needed an alternate semi-automated solution and this seems to fill that gap pretty nicely so far. In fact it's much easier to actually schedule new SPs using this method since I don't have to go looking for them one by one on the TiVos after I identified which ones I wanted with the ReplayTV method. Plus I don't have to use my TiVos themselves at all to do it. First I schedule them, then I re-prioritize SP order as desired.


----------



## innocentfreak

Ok another random idea lol. 

Would it be possible for a way to create a option to suspend season passes?

I am thinking where you can delete a season pass but KMTTG keeps it, and then you can run occasionally where it would then search the guide for the show. Think of it like a modified version of your premiere option. 

I was just thinking this would be nice when you know a show is the season finale you could park the season pass. Then you could run a search occasionally to look for it or just manually readd it.


----------



## ljiminez

BigT4187 said:


> Is there a way to enable my graphics card to be used for the encoding to speed things up at all?


See post 3228 for my experiences regarding graphic card acceleration. I want to add that sometimes Badaboom2 produces mp4 files that are unwatchable because the audio is out of sync. I cannot tell yet what channels or programs cause it because the frequency that it happens is so low.

I was watching a thread on Badaboom's website where another user was having the same issue. That thread just disappeared...without any answers. So far though Handbrake has been a resource hog, but has produced flawless mp4 files.


----------



## ThAbtO

How do I make Closed Captions in my recordings to be included for burning onto DVD?

Under Kmttg, the captions option is greyed out.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> How do I make Closed Captions in my recordings to be included for burning onto DVD?
> 
> Under Kmttg, the captions option is greyed out.


Read Wiki about Captions (you need t2sami under windows):
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/using_kmttg
But that option is only to create .srt captions file which can be useful for streaming to streambaby. Not sure if any DVD writing software can use it. Note that video file downloaded from TiVo contains embedded captions, so I assume some DVD writing software would be able to use it - or you have to use 3rd party tools to hard code captions into the video.


----------



## sanjonny

Okay, I think I am missing something or maybe this is a feature that needs to be implemented. On the premiere, is there any way that you can put in a check switch like for all the other great things we can do for deleting the show? I know that you can do it as part of the settings, but when I use kmttg, I tend to break things down into processes and I cannot find a way to just pick a show in the NPL and delete it. I need to do it that way because of the post processing I do, I have to check my files and if they are okay, then I would like to be able to delete it off the premiere. I have had problems in the past if things were automated say a broken qsfix or something and if I automatically have the file deleted, I face program loss for the say 5% of the time that happens. Of course it always happens on the most important show that I want to watch of whatever.

If this functionality already exists, great, I just need to know how to do it. On the ipad app, you can pick the show and delete so I imagine the same thing is possible, and I cannot use the remote to do this because my computer is not in the same room. 

Any suggestions greatly suggested if this already exists, if not, hopefully you can put it in soon.

Thanks for a great program.


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> I would like to be able to delete it off the premiere.


Simply select the items in NPL you want to delete and use the keyboard "delete" key.
(You can also use keyboard "delete" key to remove Season Passes from Season Pass table.)


----------



## sanjonny

awesome, thanks. i tried to find that but didnt see it anywhere. hey dont you have replays too?


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> awesome, thanks. i tried to find that but didnt see it anywhere. hey dont you have replays too?


 It's documented in the Wiki pages and also the tooltip that comes up on the iPad setting under configuration->TiVos.
My ReplayTVs are all unplugged now. I had one left for Season & Series premieres finding (as I mentioned just a few posts ago in this thread), but since the official guide listings were turned off I unplugged it and luckily the timing was good for the iPad protocol to serve as a viable replacement for that function.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> It's documented in the Wiki pages and also the tooltip that comes up on the iPad setting under configuration->TiVos.
> My ReplayTVs are all unplugged now. I had one left for Season & Series premieres finding (as I mentioned just a few posts ago in this thread), but since the official guide listings were turned off I unplugged it and luckily the timing was good for the iPad protocol to serve as a viable replacement for that function.


gotcha, well i looked for it in the forums here and other places and didnt hit the right place/phrase till you told me. i use kmttg to process my replay shows too, and avi.net to convert them along with tivi shows to a more compact form. some day i need to do a good writeup for those that have both and/ or just dont want to figure out what i have had to. i still findthe replays completely useful especially since i have cable card blocking on a bunch of my channels. i like the replay better without dnna. less hassle.


----------



## sanjonny

Another thought comes to mind. Is there any way to get a similar delete function to work on series 3? I think you can delete with tivo web plus on series three, but when I tried the same in kmttg, it didnt work. I am guessing maybe not possible or is there a setting I am missing?


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> Another thought comes to mind. Is there any way to get a similar delete function to work on series 3? I think you can delete with tivo web plus on series three, but when I tried the same in kmttg, it didnt work. I am guessing maybe not possible or is there a setting I am missing?


 If you have a hacked series 3 with TWP then you can turn on "Enable TivoWebPlus Delete task" under kmttg config->Program Options. Then OK the form and re-start kmttg. Now after you populate NPL you can use the "delete" key to remove programs.


----------



## LarryYBH

I'm new to kmttg, and if someone's already asked this question, I haven't been able to find it. I've used the program to do two things at this point: first, take a file from my TiVo and bring it over to my iMac; and second, take a file that's already on my iMac (transferred using iTivo) and create an output file from it that's playable on my iMac.

The problem is volume -- neither of the two video files have any volume. The one on my TiVo has sound when played on my TV, and the one that's already on my iMac has sound when I play it through Windows.

Is there something that I've missed in the use of kmttg? Am I doing something wrong, that causes the files to have no sound?

Thanks!

Larry


----------



## txporter

LarryYBH said:


> I'm new to kmttg, and if someone's already asked this question, I haven't been able to find it. I've used the program to do two things at this point: first, take a file from my TiVo and bring it over to my iMac; and second, take a file that's already on my iMac (transferred using iTivo) and create an output file from it that's playable on my iMac.
> 
> The problem is volume -- neither of the two video files have any volume. The one on my TiVo has sound when played on my TV, and the one that's already on my iMac has sound when I play it through Windows.
> 
> Is there something that I've missed in the use of kmttg? Am I doing something wrong, that causes the files to have no sound?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Larry


I am not very familiar with macs, but it sounds like a codec problem. Did you transcode the video to a mp4 file with AC3 sound? Can macs play mp4 (H.264 + AC3)? That would be my guess.


----------



## LarryYBH

txporter said:


> I am not very familiar with macs, but it sounds like a codec problem. Did you transcode the video to a mp4 file with AC3 sound? Can macs play mp4 (H.264 + AC3)? That would be my guess.


I've played other mp4's, and if I understand correctly, Perian (which I have installed) handles AC3.


----------



## moyekj

LarryYBH said:


> I've played other mp4's, and if I understand correctly, Perian (which I have installed) handles AC3.


Examine the video with mediainfo. If that reports there is an audio stream then the problem is whatever software/codec you are using for playback. Note that as mentioned AC3 audio stream in mp4 container is a relatively new spec that not many players support. VideoLAN VLC for example can, so you can try that.


----------



## AudioNutz

I use "-vol 900" in my ffmpeg encoding profiles to boost up the volume a bit.


----------



## moyekj

v0p8h version just released with some minor enhancements. See release_notes for details.


----------



## Soapm

Thanks for this program. I just started using it to get the shows off my S2DT and it's moving right along. I am getting much higher speeds than I was getting using PyTivo. At this rate I can retrieve all the shows in the next week or so.

PS... Superpatch was run on my Tivo, do I still need to decrypt?
I don't mind leaving the files as .tivo since I will more than likely move them to my new Tivo. Any reason for me to convert the to .mpg? Any advatage in using .mpg or .tivo?


----------



## moyekj

If you're going to move them to another TiVo then best thing to do IMO is just leave them as .tivo. If you change your mind later on it's easy to start from .tivo files and decrypt them if necessary.


----------



## Soapm

moyekj said:


> If you're going to move them to another TiVo then best thing to do IMO is just leave them as .tivo. If you change your mind later on it's easy to start from .tivo files and decrypt them if necessary.


Cool, that should cut down the time per file slightly but it will add up over the 1TB of stuff I have.

Thanks again for the great program...

PS... Anyway to tell my average download speed? I notice I can click on the file and see the speed of parts but I was wondering overall how is it doing? Also, not that I'm complaining but any way to speed it up?


----------



## wmcbrine

Soapm said:


> I am getting much higher speeds than I was getting using PyTivo.


I have to question if you're seeing this correctly. There should be no difference.


----------



## cweb

How many days out does kmttg look for season premiers? It appears that I only get 5-7 days out.


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> How many days out does kmttg look for season premiers? It appears that I only get 5-7 days out.


 12 days ahead which is usually the max available from TiVo listings. Of course since it uses your TiVo it depends how many are available from your TiVo guide listings. Right now with restricted channels I ran a search and my last match is 10 days ahead (House: 10/03 on Fox). You can sort by date once search completes to see listings in date order rather than channel order.


----------



## Soapm

wmcbrine said:


> I have to question if you're seeing this correctly. There should be no difference.


I understand that and can't explain the difference but I am still humming along with this software but py was snailing...

I'm going to try your fork when I get a break in my action but for now I'm keeping the queue loaded and the files moving...


----------



## cburbs

I am getting this error with a show for my kids - The encode file works fine on other files from the tivo. I can put this file in handbrake and it encodes fine.

Encoding failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Tivo\kmttg_v0p8g\handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe -i "E:\converted files\KMTTG\MPGCut\09_ 23_2011 Tazzy Chris.mpg" --cpu 4 -e x264 -q 22.0 -a 1,1 -E faac,copy:ac3 -B 160,160 -6 dpl2,auto -R Auto,Auto -D 0.0,0.0 -f mkv --detelecine --decomb --loose-anamorphic -m-x b-adapt=2:rc-lookahead=50 -o "\\msi-nas\files\movies\TVShows\09_ 23_2011 Tazzy Chris.mkv" 
[09:25:11] hb_init: checking cpu count
[09:25:11] hb_init: starting libhb thread
HandBrake 0.9.4 (2009112300) - MinGW i386 - http://handbrake.fr
4 CPUs detected
Forcing 4 CPUs
Opening E:\converted files\KMTTG\MPGCut\09_ 23_2011 Tazzy Chris.mpg...
[09:25:11] hb_scan: path=E:\converted files\KMTTG\MPGCut\09_ 23_2011 Tazzy Chris.mpg, title_index=1
[09:25:11] scan: trying to open with libdvdread
libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 4.1.3
libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
libdvdnavVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.IFO failed
libdvdnavVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.BUP failed
libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.
libdvdnav: vm: failed to read VIDEO_TS.IFO
[09:25:11] dvd: not a dvd - trying as a stream/file instead
[09:25:11] file is MPEG DVD Program Stream
[09:25:12] hb_demux_ps: not a PS packet (000001be)
[09:25:12] hb_demux_ps: not a PS packet (000001be)
[09:25:12] hb_demux_ps: not a PS packet (000001be)
[09:25:12] hb_demux_ps: not a PS packet (000001be)
[09:25:12] add_audio_to_title: added AC3 audio stream 0x80bd
[09:25:12] scan: decoding previews for title 1
[09:25:12] scan: audio 0x80bd: AC-3, rate=48000Hz, bitrate=384000 Unknown (AC3) (2.0 ch)
Scanning title 1...
[09:25:12] scan: could not get a decoded picture
[09:25:12] scan: could not get a decoded picture
[09:25:12] scan: could not get a decoded picture
[09:25:12] scan: could not get a decoded picture
Scanning title 1...
[09:25:12] scan: could not get a decoded picture
[09:25:12] scan: could not get a decoded picture
[09:25:12] scan: could not get a decoded picture
Scanning title 1...
[09:25:13] scan: could not get a decoded picture
[09:25:13] hb_demux_ps: not a PS packet (000001be)
[09:25:13] Warning: Could not read data for preview 9, skipped
[09:25:13] hb_demux_ps: not a PS packet (000001be)
[09:25:13] Warning: Could not read data for preview 10, skipped
[09:25:13] libhb: scan thread found 0 valid title(s)
No title found.
HandBrake has exited.


----------



## txporter

cburbs said:


> --snip--
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [09:25:11] scan: trying to open with libdvdread
> libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 4.1.3
> libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
> libdvdnav:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.IFO failed
> libdvdnav:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.BUP failed
> libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.
> libdvdnav: vm: failed to read VIDEO_TS.IFO
> [09:25:11] dvd: not a dvd - trying as a stream/file instead
> [09:25:11] file is MPEG DVD Program Stream
> [09:25:12] hb_demux_ps: not a PS packet (000001be)
> [09:25:12] hb_demux_ps: not a PS packet (000001be)
> [09:25:12] hb_demux_ps: not a PS packet (000001be)
> [09:25:12] hb_demux_ps: not a PS packet (000001be)
> [09:25:12] add_audio_to_title: added AC3 audio stream 0x80bd
> [09:25:12] scan: decoding previews for title 1
> [09:25:12] scan: audio 0x80bd: AC-3, rate=48000Hz, bitrate=384000 Unknown (AC3) (2.0 ch)
> Scanning title 1...
> [09:25:12] scan: could not get a decoded picture
> [09:25:12] scan: could not get a decoded picture
> [09:25:12] scan: could not get a decoded picture
> [09:25:12] scan: could not get a decoded picture
> Scanning title 1...
> [09:25:12] scan: could not get a decoded picture
> [09:25:12] scan: could not get a decoded picture
> [09:25:12] scan: could not get a decoded picture
> Scanning title 1...
> [09:25:13] scan: could not get a decoded picture
> [09:25:13] hb_demux_ps: not a PS packet (000001be)
> [09:25:13] Warning: Could not read data for preview 9, skipped
> [09:25:13] hb_demux_ps: not a PS packet (000001be)
> [09:25:13] Warning: Could not read data for preview 10, skipped
> [09:25:13] libhb: scan thread found 0 valid title(s)
> No title found.
> HandBrake has exited.


Do you own VideoRedo? Has this file been processed with QuickStream Fix? Looks like a timestamp issue.


----------



## moyekj

Agree that qsfix is a must if you are not running that. However if it works with your installation of Handbrake then consider pointing kmttg config to HandBrakeCLI.exe where that is installed.


----------



## Soapm

wmcbrine said:


> I have to question if you're seeing this correctly. There should be no difference.


I blue screened last night which gave me an opportunity to use your fork. I like the slight changes to the web interface and it seems to be a little more consistent so far. I am humming along using it now and what I like about it is that I can add to the queue while it is downloading thereby I can keep it running continuously.

I may just have this backed up by the weekend...

I also like the check box for the meta data. Don't know what it looks like yet but that is a real plus since I plan to return most of these to my new Tivo. Nice touch...

Thanks...


----------



## lpwcomp

Just installed kmttg on a Win2k system and tivodecode fails. The downloaded .tivo file is handled fine by direct show dump utility. Here is the relevant part of the log:

>> DOWNLOADING F:\Video\FOX and Friends (09_30_2011).TiVo ...
C:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\JAMESS~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie5327047853826621861.tmp --url http://192.168.1.102:80/download/FO...Playing&id=388260&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts --output "F:\Video\FOX and Friends (09_30_2011).TiVo" 
F:\Video\FOX and Friends (09_30_2011).TiVo: size=374.00 MB elapsed=0:01:38 (32.01 Mbps)
---DONE--- job=download output=F:\Video\FOX and Friends (09_30_2011).TiVo
OVERWRITING EXISTING FILE: G:\kmttgmpegs\FOX and Friends (09_30_2011).mpg
>> DECRYPTING F:\Video\FOX and Friends (09_30_2011).TiVo ...
C:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --no-verify --out "G:\kmttgmpegs\FOX and Friends (09_30_2011).mpg" "F:\Video\FOX and Friends (09_30_2011).TiVo" 
tivodecode failed (exit code: 10 ) - check command: C:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --no-verify --out "G:\kmttgmpegs\FOX and Friends (09_30_2011).mpg" "F:\Video\FOX and Friends (09_30_2011).TiVo" 
TiVo Private Data : Unmatched Stream ID: No error
ts_handle_tivo_private_data failed: No error
processing frame: No error
Encryption by QUALCOMM


----------



## ThAbtO

I assume this is transferring from the Premiere, it looks like you are transferring .ts instead of .ps stream.


----------



## lpwcomp

ThAbtO said:


> I assume this is transferring from the Premiere, it looks like you are transferring .ts instead of .ps stream.


Yeah, I prematurely posted. I hate when that happens. I had a .ps stream d/l running and posted before it completed. I was unaware that tivodecode wouldn't work in .ts files. Thanks.


----------



## cburbs

Issue with transfer of show. I am trying to transfer Private Practice and it is a 5.8gb file and everytime I try to move it the show only shows up as 2.5gb and 23 minutes of the show. Anything else I can try? This is on a TivoHD.

E:\converted files\KMTTG\TivoOut\Private Practice\09_ 29_2011 God Laughs.TiVo: size=2175.46 MB elapsed=0:35:04 (8.67 Mbps)
---DONE--- job=download output=E:\converted files\KMTTG\TivoOut\Private Practice\09_ 29_2011 God Laughs.TiVo

Though kmttg says Dur =:58, Size = 5.8GB, Mbpx =14.32


----------



## ThAbtO

Its possible a glitch in the video is stopping the transfer, if its always stopping at the same point. Play the file on the PC and note when it stops, compare on the tivo.


----------



## cburbs

It seems to be the same spot - never had this happen before so that is why I asked the question.

I will have to compare when I have a chance.

Checked and it looks like there is an issue at that point with the file - thanks for the info.


----------



## sanjonny

Couple things, some of which people may know or not but posting them for comment.

1. It took me awhile to figure this out but sometimes when you just cannot get a show to download or have problems downloading it, I have found that it can be because you are watching that show on the TiVo (as the active show or whatever) this has happened several times to me, I would be downloadingba group of shows and one would keep getting an error either thru the web interface or kMttg. I would go around in circles and keep getting errors. I then finally figured out that sometimes it just will not transfer if you ha e that show on pause or watching it in the middle or whatever. Ffwd to the end or start watching a different show and all of a sudden the show will then transfer.

2. Something strange about kmttg, it doesn't quit act properly which minimized or sent to the background. On my xp machine, if I click on something else which puts kmttg to the background, after a few seconds it comes back up to the foreground and really screws up the display. This happens all the time, and I don't really know of any other program that has such an issue. For example, I have an automated show database that I upload to a web server and then access via a firefox webpage. I often check a new recording in kmttg to see if it is in the database by opening the webpage while kmttg is in the foreground, then switching to firefox and viewing the page, or entering the name and having it lookup. After a few seconds, kmttg will essentially overwrite the screen so even though firefox is active, it is obscured by kmttg. The only solution is to hit the minimize all button on the desktop and then make firefox again active so I can read the page. Not knowing anything about java, I am guessing their is something set incorrectly on background or minimize or whatever. It happens consistently, with almost any program, file browser, or whatever, kmttg will over obscure it and is very annoying. And doesn't happen with other java programs I use afaik. Hopefully, you can understand what I mean and work to correct, if I need to provide more detail, let me know.

3. I have been using clone.ad free converter software avi.net, index.net and now video.net to process my videos over handbrake. It works much easier, allows xvid, matroska and/or mp4 and is much more user friendly than hand break and takes less time. I am thinking of writing a guide for those that might be interested. I use it for my DVDs and replay shows also, just as I use kmttg to process them too. Does anyone else use these tools? I have some format questions I would like to post here if so, or start another thread, because, xvid can shrink a 8gb file down to say 1gb with no perceptible quality loss, or very minor.


----------



## txporter

sanjonny said:


> Couple things, some of which people may know or not but posting them for comment.
> 
> 1. It took me awhile to figure this out but sometimes when you just cannot get a show to download or have problems downloading it, I have found that it can be because you are watching that show on the TiVo (as the active show or whatever) this has happened several times to me, I would be downloadingba group of shows and one would keep getting an error either thru the web interface or kMttg. I would go around in circles and keep getting errors. I then finally figured out that sometimes it just will not transfer if you ha e that show on pause or watching it in the middle or whatever. Ffwd to the end or start watching a different show and all of a sudden the show will then transfer


I have noted something similar recently when trying to pull a show from my TivoHD to my Premiere. I was watching the show on the TivoHD and left it paused on the program. The transfer would start (blue light) on the Premiere but immediately stop. I tried 3 times. Same result every time. Once I exited out of the program on the TivoHD, I was able to transfer the program. Also, before I exited out, I was only given the options to transfer the program while after exiting out, I was given the usual options to transfer from paused point or from beginning. I don't remember this being a problem in the past (transferring a program while being played/paused on another tivo).

Has anyone tried starting a transfer and then going to the tivo that the video is transferring from and start watching it? Does it kill the transfer or not allow playback?


----------



## sanjonny

This TiVo transfer problem has been a hit or miss issue as long as I have been using kmttg, which is now over a year. But it doesn't happen every time and I only recently got a premiere so the times in had the problem were from TiVo hd to PC. And not every time, so I don't know exactly why it happens, but when it does, neither transfer method will work. I have several non hd shows that I transfer so maybe it is only hd shows or something like that. Also my ticks are not hacked although I will probably do the hd one soon as I am sick of cable card randomness on cox cable.


----------



## mattack

Weird, I don't think I've ever run into that being a problem -- watching & transferring the same program. (Though my TivoHD is semi-dying and it's crashing a lot regardless -- and yes, even with a new hard drive.)


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

txporter said:


> I was watching the show on the TivoHD and left it paused on the program. The transfer would start (blue light) on the Premiere but immediately stop. I tried 3 times. Same result every time. Once I exited out of the program on the TivoHD, I was able to transfer the program.


A few years ago, I ran into this issue with paused programs, but going from TiVoHD to TiVoHD. No Premiere involved at all.

I mentioned it here and others couldn't reproduce it.

My conclusion was that it's simply flaky. Most of the time it works, even if left paused. But very occasionally it doesn't.


----------



## Test

Phantom Gremlin said:


> A few years ago, I ran into this issue with paused programs, but going from TiVoHD to TiVoHD. No Premiere involved at all.
> 
> I mentioned it here and others couldn't reproduce it.
> 
> My conclusion was that it's simply flaky. Most of the time it works, even if left paused. But very occasionally it doesn't.


It happens to me, but only on freshly recorded shows. As in, I'm watching the show as its recording and I pause it. If I don't break out of that I cannot transfer the show to another TiVo once it's done recording.


----------



## moyekj

v0p8i version just released. This release focused exclusively on more iPad protocol remote enhancements and fixes. Highlights: The remote is now integrated as another tab in main kmttg window instead of a separate window, making it much easier and more convenient to use. This release also adds 2 new tabs to the remote: Search & Guide tabs which provide simple interfaces for finding shows to record.

See release_notes Wiki for full details and consult the remote_control Wiki for information on how to use the various remote tabs.

Thanks to "innocentfreak" for some help testing these enhancements.


----------



## generaltso

This may be a stupid question, but I can't seem to find the answer through searching. Is it possible to select multiple Season Passes to copy to another TiVo? I've tried holding shift and ctrl while selecting SPs from the list, but they don't seem to do anything.


----------



## moyekj

generaltso said:


> This may be a stupid question, but I can't seem to find the answer through searching. Is it possible to select multiple Season Passes to copy to another TiVo? I've tried holding shift and ctrl while selecting SPs from the list, but they don't seem to do anything.


 Yes, that should work. Note that to copy SPs to another TiVo it's a multi-step process:
1. Save SPs of the source TiVo to disk
2. Switch to destination TiVo (that you want to copy to)
3. Load the SPs you saved in step 1
4. Now you can copy the loaded SPs to your destination TiVo


----------



## generaltso

moyekj said:


> Yes, that should work. Note that to copy SPs to another TiVo it's a multi-step process:
> 1. Save SPs of the source TiVo to disk
> 2. Switch to destination TiVo (that you want to copy to)
> 3. Load the SPs you saved in step 1
> 4. Now you can copy the loaded SPs to your destination TiVo


That's what I tried, but I can't figure out how to select all of the SPs from the loaded list. Does it copy all of them to the destination box if I don't select any?


----------



## moyekj

generaltso said:


> That's what I tried, but I can't figure out how to select all of the SPs from the loaded list. Does it copy all of them to the destination box if I don't select any?


 No, you have to select all the ones you want to copy and it will schedule them 1 at a time. Note that using iPad protocol it requires there to be guide listings for a show in order to make a SP for it, so any shows that don't currently have guide listings will fail.


----------



## generaltso

So do I have to select one at a time and hit copy separately for each one?


----------



## moyekj

generaltso said:


> So do I have to select one at a time and hit copy separately for each one?


 No, you should be able to select all the ones you want and then click on Copy.


----------



## HazelW

Any way to transfer season passes from TiVo HD to Premier elite?


----------



## moyekj

HazelW said:


> Any way to transfer season passes from TiVo HD to Premier elite?


 TiVo HD doesn't support the iPad protocol, so not through that method. You can give tivo.com website a try though. It should copy all SPs though the order will likely get all messed up and you'll have to fix that manually.


----------



## Soapm

HazelW said:


> Any way to transfer season passes from TiVo HD to Premier elite?


You got an elite already?


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> TiVo HD doesn't support the iPad protocol, so not through that method. You can give tivo.com website a try though. It should copy all SPs though the order will likely get all messed up and you'll have to fix that manually.


She could, if she so desired, use kmttg to fix the order once they are loaded on the Premiere.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> She could, if she so desired, use kmttg to fix the order once they are loaded on the Premiere.


 Yes, good point.


----------



## generaltso

moyekj said:


> No, you should be able to select all the ones you want and then click on Copy.


How do I select more than one at a time?


----------



## moyekj

generaltso said:


> How do I select more than one at a time?


 Never mind. I forgot I turned off being able to select more than 1 at a time in that table once I added capability to re-order SPs. So yes you are right, you can only select and schedule 1 at a time. If you have a whole bunch of SPs to do it's probably easier to use tivo.com and then fix the order in kmttg.


----------



## innocentfreak

I must say KMTTG has spoiled me. I used it to copy my SPs yesterday to my Elite. 

I found I prefered the one at a time since less chance of missing one and also it allowed me to prioritize them in the process.


----------



## lpwcomp

Anyone else seen the following behavior?

When I select all the available channels (excluding the music channels) and request a list of Season Premieres, the TiVo becomes sluggish and unresponsive.


----------



## innocentfreak

lpwcomp said:


> Anyone else seen the following behavior?
> 
> When I select all the available channels (excluding the music channels) and request a list of Season Premieres, the TiVo becomes sluggish and unresponsive.


He mentions it in the wiki or notes I believe. This process is very intensive so you should only select a few channels at once. I want to say he said 6-10.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Anyone else seen the following behavior?
> 
> When I select all the available channels (excluding the music channels) and request a list of Season Premieres, the TiVo becomes sluggish and unresponsive.


 Yes, that is mentioned in bold in the remote_control Wiki. The search is very exhaustive as it searches through 12 days worth of guide data for every channel you include in the search. So if you are going to do many channels it's best to do it in TiVo central screen and while there are no intentional recordings ongoing.


----------



## generaltso

moyekj said:


> Never mind. I forgot I turned off being able to select more than 1 at a time in that table once I added capability to re-order SPs. So yes you are right, you can only select and schedule 1 at a time. If you have a whole bunch of SPs to do it's probably easier to use tivo.com and then fix the order in kmttg.


So what's the best way to copy my entire SP list to a new box? I guess if I have 150 SPs, I'll need to select each one and hit the copy button 150 times? Is there an older version of KMTTG that I can download that still allows multiples to be selected? Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

generaltso said:


> So what's the best way to copy my entire SP list to a new box? I guess if I have 150 SPs, I'll need to select each one and hit the copy button 150 times? Is there an older version of KMTTG that I can download that still allows multiples to be selected? Thanks!


Use tivo.com website:
https://www3.tivo.com/apps/spm.do

The order will be all messed up when you do it there, but once they are on the Elite you can use kmttg to re-arrange.


----------



## generaltso

moyekj said:


> Use tivo.com website:
> https://www3.tivo.com/apps/spm.do
> 
> The order will be all messed up when you do it there, but once they are on the Elite you can use kmttg to re-arrange.


Is there a way to re-arrange automatically to match the saved SP list or do they have to be manually dragged around?


----------



## moyekj

generaltso said:


> Is there a way to re-arrange automatically to match the saved SP list or do they have to be manually dragged around?


 There's no automatic re-order. Instead of drag and drop to move things around I find it easier to select an entry and then use keyboard up/down arrow buttons to move it up/down.
(I assume you are still talking about kmttg SP re-order here and not tivo.com web page right?)


----------



## mattack

Does kmttg ever time out? My TivoHD reboots a lot, so yes, I don't always get full programs downloaded. So if it reboots while I am transferring a program, I seem to have to force quit kmttg.. it just hangs when I try to cancel the transfer going on.

(Though I'm pretty sure I tried that the other day on a successfully-going transfer and it hung too.. But I know I can cancel Now Playing transfers, and that works fine.)


----------



## danjw1

Oops, posted to the wrong thread.


----------



## moyekj

generaltso said:


> How do I select more than one at a time?


For next release I'm going to change the table to allow multi-row selection for loaded entries.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> Does kmttg ever time out? My TivoHD reboots a lot, so yes, I don't always get full programs downloaded. So if it reboots while I am transferring a program, I seem to have to force quit kmttg.. it just hangs when I try to cancel the transfer going on.
> 
> (Though I'm pretty sure I tried that the other day on a successfully-going transfer and it hung too.. But I know I can cancel Now Playing transfers, and that works fine.)


 I think for curl there is no default timeout. For java based downloads I have read timeout set to 120 seconds. Can't say I remember having a download I couldn't cancel before, but I haven't tried it following a rebooting TiVo. Perhaps try java downloads for a while to see if they behave any better for you.


----------



## sanjonny

Not wanting to be a nettering nancy or anything but is there anything you can do about the issue I talked about a few pages back with the java I guess you would call it bleed thru that requires minimization of the desktop in order to not have it come to the fore even though it is supposed to be in the background.

Another thing I have noticed, if you try and remote into your tivo using the wan ports, it works fine on your home networks but fails if you are entering from outside the lan. I tried going thru the secure 443 interface in a browser and found the same thing and an error message that said you can only do this from inside your lan (I use ddns so I can fake the address in kmttg from inside the lan, but the tivo still detects that I am in or out of the lan obviously) Is there any work around within kmttg that you could use to have this work truly out side the lan (other than vpn ing into the lan and doing it that way, is there any way kmttg could fake it so you could transfer to say somebody like myself who travels alot? The current method I use is to transfer the show to my home computer an then transfer it from there via htp or ssh or whatever, but direct from the tivo would save a lot of time and hassle. Maybe somebody already has a work around for this that I haven't seen too. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> Not wanting to be a nettering nancy or anything but is there anything you can do about the issue I talked about a few pages back with the java I guess you would call it bleed thru that requires minimization of the desktop in order to not have it come to the fore even though it is supposed to be in the background.


 I've never heard of or experienced this issue, so not much I can do to resolve it. I do have 1 machine with Win XP on it but haven't seen it on that machine either. Perhaps make sure you are using a recent version of Java to try and solve it.



> Another thing I have noticed, if you try and remote into your tivo using the wan ports, it works fine on your home networks but fails if you are entering from outside the lan. I tried going thru the secure 443 interface in a browser and found the same thing and an error message that said you can only do this from inside your lan (I use ddns so I can fake the address in kmttg from inside the lan, but the tivo still detects that I am in or out of the lan obviously) Is there any work around within kmttg that you could use to have this work truly out side the lan (other than vpn ing into the lan and doing it that way, is there any way kmttg could fake it so you could transfer to say somebody like myself who travels alot? The current method I use is to transfer the show to my home computer an then transfer it from there via htp or ssh or whatever, but direct from the tivo would save a lot of time and hassle. Maybe somebody already has a work around for this that I haven't seen too. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


 Not sure exactly what you are doing here, but I use kmttg outside my LAN all the time. You have to set the "wan http port" and "wan https port" settings in kmttg running on the WAN side and obviously you manually enter the TiVo IP as your router WAN IP. Then you have to have your router properly port forward the wan ports you specified to the proper LAN side TiVo IP and port 80 & 443. This enables full kmttg functionality outside the LAN.
(The "wan http port" and "wan https port" should be set differently for each TiVo you have, so you can do it for multiple TiVos if desired. Of course that means the router also has to be configured to properly port forward each one. I have 3 TiVos I can access on WAN side in this manner).


----------



## generaltso

moyekj said:


> There's no automatic re-order. Instead of drag and drop to move things around I find it easier to select an entry and then use keyboard up/down arrow buttons to move it up/down.
> (I assume you are still talking about kmttg SP re-order here and not tivo.com web page right?)


Well, I've been trying to reorder the SPs using kmttg, but I always get "rcp Read error - Read time out". Maybe I have too many SPs?

Is there an older version of kmttg that allows multiple selections at a time? If I can use an older version just to copy my season passes over in the right order, I should be set.


----------



## moyekj

generaltso said:


> Well, I've been trying to reorder the SPs using kmttg, but I always get "rcp Read error - Read time out". Maybe I have too many SPs?


 Since operation probably takes so long due to large number of SPs and read timeout is set to 120 seconds in kmttg, if it takes longer than that you will get the above message. My guess is the re-order still actually works once TiVo actually has time to process it.



> Is there an older version of kmttg that allows multiple selections at a time? If I can use an older version just to copy my season passes over in the right order, I should be set.


 Here is a zip file with a new/beta version of kmttg.jar. Rename your existing kmttg.jar to something else and put this one in its place.

To copy all SPs the flow is:
* Select originating TiVo and use *Save* button to save its Season Passes to a file.
* Switch to destination TiVo
* Use *Load* button to load previously saved Season Pass list
* Now select multiple entries in the table and use *Copy* button to copy them to the destination TiVo.

NOTE: I have not tried this with many SPs at a time as usually I test with 1 or 2 at a time at most.


----------



## innocentfreak

generaltso said:


> Well, I've been trying to reorder the SPs using kmttg, but I always get "rcp Read error - Read time out". Maybe I have too many SPs?
> 
> Is there an older version of kmttg that allows multiple selections at a time? If I can use an older version just to copy my season passes over in the right order, I should be set.


Yes in general you will see a timeout message if you have a high number of season passes. It has still always worked for me. I just give it a few minutes and then refresh the season passes to double check.


----------



## generaltso

moyekj said:


> Here is a zip file with a new/beta version of kmttg.jar. Rename your existing kmttg.jar to something else and put this one in its place.


Great, thanks! I'll give it a shot.


----------



## moyekj

v0p8j version just released with further iPad remote enhancements and bug fixes. Enhancements include depicting entries scheduled to record in ToDo lists as different color in Search and Guide tables. Consult release_notes for details.


----------



## innocentfreak

I keep meaning to ask. Does KMTTG pull the flagged status of recordings from the TiVo or calculate itself based off the available space?

For example on my Elite, KMTTG reports many shows that will be deleted within 24 hours, but none of those are flagged that way on the TiVo since I have yet to get over 30% full.


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> I keep meaning to ask. Does KMTTG pull the flagged status of recordings from the TiVo or calculate itself based off the available space?
> 
> For example on my Elite, KMTTG reports many shows that will be deleted within 24 hours, but none of those are flagged that way on the TiVo since I have yet to get over 30% full.


 The icon kmttg uses is determined from XML pulled from TiVo itself in the "CustomIcon" Url section for a show such as in example below:


Code:


<CustomIcon>
   <Url>urn:tivo:image:expires-soon-recording</Url>
   <ContentType>image/*</ContentType>
   <AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams>
</CustomIcon>


----------



## innocentfreak

moyekj said:


> The icon used by kmttg is pulled from XML "CustomIcon" Url for a show such as in example below:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <CustomIcon>
> <Url>urn:tivo:image:expires-soon-recording</Url>
> <ContentType>image/*</ContentType>
> <AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams>
> </CustomIcon>


I guess I mean where is kmttg getting the will delete in 24 hours info. Half of my NPL shows are marked with the yellow exclamation in kmttg but none are marked that way on the TiVo.


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> I guess I mean where is kmttg getting the will delete in 24 hours info. Half of my NPL shows are marked with the yellow exclamation in kmttg but none are marked that way on the TiVo.


As I said, it's from the Now Playing XML pulled from TiVo itself which kmttg uses to get Now Playing List:


Code:


https://<ip>/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2FNowPlaying&Recurse=Yes

For each show there's a "CustomIcon" section. At least it used to be the case that using the icon indicated there would match up with what TiVo shows, but sounds like in your case that is no longer true. Don't think there are any other clues in XML with more precise information. Personally I don't pay much attention to those expired/expired soon icons even on TiVo itself since they don't really mean anything other than an indication of which shows would get deleted first should you start running out of space. I'm always below 30% capacity on my Premieres and see those icons and know I have nothing to worry about.


----------



## innocentfreak

Sorry I misread your original reply. 

Yeah I just happened to notice them so was curious. It must be something TiVo changed on the Elite. 

I double checked on TiVo Desktop and it shows the same thing. It must be some change they made.


----------



## nvt

I am up on v0p8i but for the life of me I cannot find the "remote" tab nor anywhere to enable this
This is v cool functionality and woudl love to be able to use it


----------



## nvt

nvt said:


> I am up on v0p8i but for the life of me I cannot find the "remote" tab nor anywhere to enable this
> This is v cool functionality and woudl love to be able to use it


Sigh scratch that - re reading and digging found the note about the iPad option enablement...


----------



## moyekj

nvt said:


> Sigh scratch that - re reading and digging found the note about the iPad option enablement...


 FYI. v0p8j was just released yesterday with some further enhancements and fixes to the iPad remote.


----------



## resildoc

Hi Folks-You have been so helpful in the past, and am switching from one premiere to a new one. Using kmttg, want to get "to do" and "season passes" saved and transferred to new unit. 

kmttg sees the recorded shows, but when I click on the remote-->season passes or to do list to save, I receive error message "rpc write error-remote host closed connection during handshake."

Please help . Many thanks in advance! Joel.


----------



## moyekj

resildoc said:


> Hi Folks-You have been so helpful in the past, and am switching from one premiere to a new one. Using kmttg, want to get "to do" and "season passes" saved and transferred to new unit.
> 
> kmttg sees the recorded shows, but when I click on the remote-->season passes or to do list to save, I receive error message "rpc write error-remote host closed connection during handshake."
> 
> Please help . Many thanks in advance! Joel.


Make sure you have network remote control turned on for your new Premiere:

Settings--Remote, CableCARD & Devices--Network Remote Control--Allow network-based remote controls


----------



## resildoc

moyekj said:


> Make sure you have network remote control turned on for your new Premiere:
> 
> Settings--Remote, CableCARD & Devices--Network Remote Control--Allow network-based remote controls


Da-Thanks so much!! Worked like a charm. One more quick neophyte question.

when starting kmttg, just always quick on the jar file in the folder, or can a program icon be created/clicked? Again, many thanks. Joel.


----------



## moyekj

resildoc said:


> when starting kmttg, just always quick on the jar file in the folder, or can a program icon be created/clicked? Again, many thanks. Joel.


 You can make a desktop shortcut to it. i.e. Right click on empty spot in Desktop somewhere and create a shortcut that points to kmttg.jar. Then to launch you simply double-click the shortcut icon on the desktop.


----------



## resildoc

Thanks again .


----------



## generaltso

moyekj said:


> Here is a zip file with a new/beta version of kmttg.jar. Rename your existing kmttg.jar to something else and put this one in its place.


This worked like a charm, thanks! I was able to copy all of my Season Passes to my Elite and maintain the order. Does the released J version also allow multiple selections or should I hold onto the beta version?

Thanks again!


----------



## moyekj

generaltso said:


> This worked like a charm, thanks! I was able to copy all of my Season Passes to my Elite and maintain the order. Does the released J version also allow multiple selections or should I hold onto the beta version?
> 
> Thanks again!


 Yes, v0p8j has that update and more fixes, so you should switch to it.


----------



## jeff92k7

Feature request:

It would be great if we could have finer control over the scheduling for auto transfers. Currently, we can set a 'sleep' window where it will not check until a set period of time has elapsed since the last time the auto transfers ran. What I would like is, in addition to the sleep window, to have the ability to set a specific period of time that it will not check for updates. For example, I would like to have auto transfers run every 2 hours, but never between 7:00p and 10:00p in the evenings.

A time specific window like this would be great to avoid any potential problems that could occur on the TiVo while it is recording. Basically, it would give peace of mind that nothing will be running in the background while the TiVo is recording important prime-time (or other) shows each day.

Possible?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## resildoc

moyekj said:


> Make sure you have network remote control turned on for your new Premiere:
> 
> Settings--Remote, CableCARD & Devices--Network Remote Control--Allow network-based remote controls


Thanks-I saved the wishlist etc. from the old tivo to network, the new tivo works fine, enabled network based remote controls on the new one, kmttg sees the new tivo, but when I load the sp/wishlist file, and highlight them to copy to the new tivo I get the "rpc remote-connection timed out connect." What am I missing here? Thanks as always folks. Joel.


----------



## moyekj

resildoc said:


> Thanks-I saved the wishlist etc. from the old tivo to network, the new tivo works fine, enabled network based remote controls on the new one, kmttg sees the new tivo, but when I load the sp/wishlist file, and highlight them to copy to the new tivo I get the "rpc remote-connection timed out connect." What am I missing here? Thanks as always folks. Joel.


 Are other tabs working with the new TiVo such as Info, Guide, Search, Remote?


----------



## resildoc

moyekj said:


> Are other tabs working with the new TiVo such as Info, Guide, Search, Remote?


No-When I hit those tabs I get the same message.


----------



## moyekj

resildoc said:


> No-When I hit those tabs I get the same message.


 Well, check again that you have the network remote setting enabled for the new TiVo. Are you able to get Now Playing List from it and download shows from it at least? (That verifies the IP for it in kmttg is set correctly and can be reached).


----------



## resildoc

moyekj said:


> Well, check again that you have the network remote setting enabled for the new TiVo. Are you able to get Now Playing List from it and download shows from it at least? (That verifies the IP for it in kmttg is set correctly and can be reached).


Verified network remote settings are enabled on the Tivo. Not connecting at all. I am absolutely perplexed, as the tivo seems to be working fine. Any help is so very appreciated. Joel.


----------



## ThAbtO

resildoc said:


> Verified network remote settings are enabled on the Tivo. Not connecting at all. I am absolutely perplexed, as the tivo seems to be working fine. Any help is so very appreciated. Joel.


Did you go to Tivo.com and login to your account, Under DVR Preferences, check the boxes for TRANSFERS and DOWNLOADS for each Tivo box? It may take up to a day to get enabled and get a Media Access Key.


----------



## moyekj

resildoc said:


> Verified network remote settings are enabled on the Tivo. Not connecting at all. I am absolutely perplexed, as the tivo seems to be working fine. Any help is so very appreciated. Joel.


 My guess is then kmttg has wrong IP for it or you have a network issue. Do you have a static IP set for the new TiVo or have the router locked to assign same IP for it even if you are using DHCP?

Open a "cmd" window in Windows and see if you can ping the IP # that kmttg is using:
i.e. ping 192.168.xxx.xxx

If you can't ping the unit then either you have wrong IP or network problem.


----------



## resildoc

ThAbtO said:


> Did you go to Tivo.com and login to your account, Under DVR Preferences, check the boxes for TRANSFERS and DOWNLOADS for each Tivo box? It may take up to a day to get enabled and get a Media Access Key.


Only have one tivo box, but yes verified that those boxes on the tivo site were indeed checked.


----------



## resildoc

moyekj said:


> My guess is then kmttg has wrong IP for it or you have a network issue. Do you have a static IP set for the new TiVo or have the router locked to assign same IP for it even if you are using DHCP?
> 
> Open a "cmd" window in Windows and see if you can ping the IP # that kmttg is using:
> i.e. ping 192.168.xxx.xxx
> 
> If you can't ping the unit then either you have wrong IP or network problem.


four pings to the ip successfully completed, no data loss.


----------



## moyekj

resildoc said:


> four pings to the ip successfully completed, no data loss.


 Until you can actually get Now Playing List and download shows from the TiVo I wouldn't expect the iPad protocol to work either. I assume you've tried rebooting the TiVo as well just in case? If the TiVo is brand new it sometimes takes over 48 hours for TTG, MRV etc. to become functional after you've enabled it via tivo.com website.


----------



## resildoc

moyekj said:


> Until you can actually get Now Playing List and download shows from the TiVo I wouldn't expect the iPad protocol to work either. I assume you've tried rebooting the TiVo as well just in case? If the TiVo is brand new it sometimes takes over 48 hours for TTG, MRV etc. to become functional after you've enabled it via tivo.com website.


Yes, and interestingly, I downloaded/installed tivo server and it immediately saw the test recording I made on the new box, and made available for transfer....Some questions, just looking for anything.

1. Are there kmttg settings I should pay particular attention to?
2. Could it be a problem to kmttg that the (now removed) old tivo and the new installed tivo have the same mak?
3. Would the functionality as described above of tivo server indicate a response to the "48 hour" issue you note above?

Many, many thanks. I am really eager to get kmttg going so that my wife does not miss her shows. Joel


----------



## moyekj

resildoc said:


> 1. Are there kmttg settings I should pay particular attention to?
> 2. Could it be a problem to kmttg that the (now removed) old tivo and the new installed tivo have the same mak?
> 3. Would the functionality as described above of tivo server indicate a response to the "48 hour" issue you note above?
> 
> Many, many thanks. I am really eager to get kmttg going so that my wife does not miss her shows. Joel


 The MAK is for your account, not TiVo specific. i.e. It has to be same for all TiVos.

Check kmttg Configuration->Tivos. Check the IP is correct. In fact you should click on "DEL" button to remove entry that is there and let kmttg re-discover your TiVo again. It must have the wrong IP right now. I'm guessing if you gave your new TiVo same name as the old one that kmttg still has the old IP there.


----------



## resildoc

moyekj said:


> The MAK is for your account, not TiVo specific. i.e. It has to be same for all TiVos.
> 
> Check kmttg Configuration->Tivos. Check the IP is correct. In fact you should click on "DEL" button to remove entry that is there and let kmttg re-discover your TiVo again. It must have the wrong IP right now. I'm guessing if you gave your new TiVo same name as the old one that kmttg still has the old IP there.


Ok-deleted as requested, and on discovery the new tivo and the test recoding showed up! However, on any other action/tabs same timeout message is received. Also, did not name the tivos.


----------



## moyekj

resildoc said:


> Ok-deleted as requested, and on discovery the new tivo and the test recoding showed up! However, on any other action/tabs same timeout message is received. Also, did not name the tivos.


 OK, now that you have proper IP try re-starting kmttg to see if the remote starts working.

Also, make sure that "Enable iPad style communications with this TiVo" is enabled in kmttg for the TiVo or you won't get "Remote" tab at all.


----------



## resildoc

moyekj said:


> OK, now that you have proper IP try re-starting kmttg to see if the remote starts working.
> 
> Also, make sure that "Enable iPad style communications with this TiVo" is enabled in kmttg for the TiVo or you won't get "Remote" tab at all.


A note-the new ip was the same as previous. Closed kmttg, then reopened, hit remote tab, then any sub tab, same timeout message. Any settings I should double check??

Grasping at straws: could this have to do with the jmfs 2 tb expansion? Or the aac which was not enabled on the wd ears (already quiet drive)? Otherwise tivo appears to be functioning flawlessly.


----------



## moyekj

resildoc said:


> A note-the new ip was the same as previous. Closed kmttg, then reopened, hit remote tab, then any sub tab, same timeout message. Any settings I should double check??
> 
> Grasping at straws: could this have to do with the jmfs 2 tb expansion? Or the aac which was not enabled on the wd ears (already quiet drive)? Otherwise tivo appears to be functioning flawlessly.


Choose the "Remote" tab and click on "Toggle CC" entry. That uses "telnet" protocol instead of "iPad" protocol to communicate with TiVo. I'm curious if that works. Short of rebooting the TiVo and trying again I don't know what else to try. Seems like somehow the iPad protocol is not available on your machine.


----------



## species8472jj

I just installed version v0p8j, as I was excited about being able to maniupate season passes. 

However, none of the tabs are showing up (ToDo, Season Passes, Won't Record, Search, Guide, Remote, Tab). I got this from your screen shot.

Essentially, my new version does not have this.

Is there something I did wrong?


----------



## lpwcomp

species8472jj said:


> I just installed version v0p8j, as I was excited about being able to maniupate season passes.
> 
> However, none of the tabs are showing up (ToDo, Season Passes, Won't Record, Search, Guide, Remote, Tab). I got this from your screen shot.
> 
> Essentially, my new version does not have this.
> 
> Is there something I did wrong?


Is there no "Remote" tab on the main page?


----------



## resildoc

moyekj said:


> Choose the "Remote" tab and click on "Toggle CC" entry. That uses "telnet" protocol instead of "iPad" protocol to communicate with TiVo. I'm curious if that works. Short of rebooting the TiVo and trying again I don't know what else to try. Seems like somehow the iPad protocol is not available on your machine.


When I toggled cc on the remote tab, the close captions on the tv came on.

Also installed km..on another box, same issue.


----------



## moyekj

species8472jj said:


> I just installed version v0p8j, as I was excited about being able to maniupate season passes.
> 
> However, none of the tabs are showing up (ToDo, Season Passes, Won't Record, Search, Guide, Remote, Tab). I got this from your screen shot.
> 
> Essentially, my new version does not have this.
> 
> Is there something I did wrong?


 Please read the remote_control Wiki page 3rd note. Under configuration->Tivos you have to enable iPad option for at least 1 TiVo in order to get the "Remote" tab in the main window.


----------



## moyekj

resildoc said:


> When I toggled cc on the remote tab, the close captions on the tv came on.
> 
> Also installed km..on another box, same issue.


 Doesn't sound like kmttg issue then as you have proper IP and both http and telnet protocols are working. Sounds like your box is not enabled for the iPad protocol for some reason.


----------



## resildoc

moyekj said:


> Doesn't sound like kmttg issue then as you have proper IP and both http and telnet protocols are working. Sounds like your box is not enabled for the iPad protocol for some reason.


is there something on the box i should be looking at? the network is enabled

could the router be responsible for timing out on tasks?


----------



## moyekj

resildoc said:


> is there something on the box i should be looking at? the network is enabled
> 
> could the router be responsible for timing out on tasks?


 I would call TiVo and ask them to check if your box is enabled for iPad application. When I first got my 1st Premiere I transferred service over from an S3 box and was missing some basic things on it. Turns out after many calls they were authorizing the box as if it was an S3 instead of a Premiere, so account tweaks on TiVo end eventually fixed the problem. No idea if that is the kind of thing you are running into, but can't think of anything else to tell you.


----------



## danterner

Kmttg has made my TV viewing so much nicer - I can't thank you enough for your continuing development of it. I know I don't use it anywhere close to its full capability.

I do have one question: I use the "Loop in GUI" option. I generally keep the application running at all times, but I've noticed that if I close it out, then upon relaunch that option is always deselected and I have to retoggle it back on each time. All of my other preferences are preserved. Is there a reason this one is not?


----------



## moyekj

danterner said:


> I do have one question: I use the "Loop in GUI" option. I generally keep the application running at all times, but I've noticed that if I close it out, then upon relaunch that option is always deselected and I have to retoggle it back on each time. All of my other preferences are preserved. Is there a reason this one is not?


This setting is not saved as you have seen. This feature was implemented as an after-thought and by user request. Looking at code it would not be exactly trivial to have kmttg start properly directly in "Loop in GUI" mode, so saving this setting is not as trivial as some of the other saved settings so I'd rather just leave it as is.


----------



## danterner

moyekj said:


> This setting is not saved as you have seen. This feature was implemented as an after-thought and by user request. Looking at code it would not be exactly trivial to have kmttg start properly directly in "Loop in GUI" mode, so saving this setting is not as trivial as some of the other saved settings so I'd rather just leave it as is.


Makes sense - thanks again!


----------



## danjw1

I am using kmttg with the ff_h254_high_rate encoding profile. But, my finished product the mp4 file doesn't have any sound. Oh, and I am using the latest version v0p8j. The decoded file has the audio, just not the mp4 file. Am I missing a codec I need? I tried playing it on my computer, it wouldn't play at all in Quicktime, put did play in Windows Media player, just without the audio. I transferred it back to the tivo with the same results as in Media Player. Anyone have any ideas what would cause this? Thank you, in advance for any help.


----------



## moyekj

danjw1 said:


> I am using kmttg with the ff_h254_high_rate encoding profile. But, my finished product the mp4 file doesn't have any sound. Oh, and I am using the latest version v0p8j. The decoded file has the audio, just not the mp4 file. Am I missing a codec I need? I tried playing it on my computer, it wouldn't play at all in Quicktime, put did play in Windows Media player, just without the audio. I transferred it back to the tivo with the same results as in Media Player. Anyone have any ideas what would cause this? Thank you, in advance for any help.


 The audio is there, your players just can't handle mp4 with AC3 which is a relatively new spec. VideoLAN VLC can. For transferring it back on TiVo you should use pyTivo "push" so that it won't transcode back to mpeg2 during transfer.


----------



## resildoc

moyekj said:


> I would call TiVo and ask them to check if your box is enabled for iPad application. When I first got my 1st Premiere I transferred service over from an S3 box and was missing some basic things on it. Turns out after many calls they were authorizing the box as if it was an S3 instead of a Premiere, so account tweaks on TiVo end eventually fixed the problem. No idea if that is the kind of thing you are running into, but can't think of anything else to tell you.


Victory-You will believe this. The new tivo box needed to update soft/firm ware to the version that accepts ipad. Logged in!! Thank you.

If I could beg your indulgence once more, I now want to put my sp list onto this new box. Loaded and then went to copy list, it noted "failed to grab existing sp's to check against for tivo dvr..." How can I move this list onto tivo? Again, many, many thanks and am hoping to achieve this before my wife gets home . Joel.


----------



## moyekj

resildoc said:


> If I could beg your indulgence once more, I now want to put my sp list onto this new box. Loaded and then went to copy list, it noted "failed to grab existing sp's to check against for tivo dvr..." How can I move this list onto tivo? Again, many, many thanks and am hoping to achieve this before my wife gets home . Joel.


 Perhaps you are getting "failed" message because the new box doesn't have any Season Passes on it? I didn't consider/test that scenario of empty season pass list. Perhaps try creating at least 1 dummy/temporary Season Pass and then try the SP copy again.


----------



## resildoc

moyekj said:


> Perhaps you are getting "failed" message because the new box doesn't have any Season Passes on it? I didn't consider/test that scenario of empty season pass list. Perhaps try creating at least 1 dummy/temporary Season Pass and then try the SP copy again.


Again, you are correct! Key: Added a search, then copying over our old ones loaded just fine. We cannot thank you enough for your great program and wonderful help! Please know how appreciated you are, the numbers of hours you have saved! I am going to try some new things, and hopefully call on the community and contribute as needed. Thanks so much. Joel.


----------



## resildoc

ok-quick question-I have loaded some .tivo files into the file folder and want to place them onto the new tivo. I cannot find a place where it tells us how to do this. Can you please refer? Thanks. Joel.


----------



## moyekj

resildoc said:


> ok-quick question-I have loaded some .tivo files into the file folder and want to place them onto the new tivo. I cannot find a place where it tells us how to do this. Can you please refer? Thanks. Joel.


kmttg is for TiVo->PC transfers. Use pyTivo for PC->TiVo transfers.


----------



## resildoc

moyekj said:


> kmttg is for TiVo->PC transfers. Use pyTivo for PC->TiVo transfers.


Thanks-Again, really appreciate all your help! Warmly, Joel.


----------



## danjw1

moyekj said:


> The audio is there, your players just can't handle mp4 with AC3 which is a relatively new spec. VideoLAN VLC can. For transferring it back on TiVo you should use pyTivo "push" so that it won't transcode back to mpeg2 during transfer.


Is there a codec I could get that would let other players play it? This isn't that big a deal, I have already installed VLC, but I was just curious. Media Player will work with any DirectShow filter, I believe. And thank you for the helping me with this and the great application!


----------



## herbman

danjw1 said:


> Is there a codec I could get that would let other players play it? This isn't that big a deal, I have already installed VLC, but I was just curious. Media Player will work with any DirectShow filter, I believe. And thank you for the helping me with this and the great application!


You can always install a codec pack, such as K-lite.


----------



## moyekj

danjw1 said:


> Is there a codec I could get that would let other players play it? This isn't that big a deal, I have already installed VLC, but I was just curious. Media Player will work with any DirectShow filter, I believe. And thank you for the helping me with this and the great application!


 I don't think it's just a missing codec issue as you can have H.264 codec and AC3 codecs available yet still have a problem. The problem is deeper than that since the issue is with the mp4 container itself, not the underlying A/V codecs. I have never been able to get a DirectShow based player (such as Windows Media Player) to handle it, though admittedly haven't tried very hard. You need to identify what your primary playback device is going to be and use specs that will work with your preferred decoder. Trying to generate videos that play on everything equally as well and with good quality is pretty much impossible. For playback on TiVo mpeg2 is still the best format, period, so if your source files are mpeg2 then just leave them that way. H.264 w/ AC3 works pretty well on TiVo Premiere or later models but for example 1x FF essentially doesn't work and sometimes there are strange aspect ratio problems. mpeg2 on the other hand plays very well on Series 3 & 4 TiVos.
Most of my videos come from TiVo recordings so anything I keep for a long time I just keep as mpeg2, but then again I don't have a huge library as some people here so disk space is not a concern.


----------



## danjw1

MPEG 2 may be my best bet. VLC did play the mp4 files, but there seems to be an issue with the audio not syncing with the video properly.


----------



## resildoc

Hi-Wondering if anything in kmttg will allow me to salvage remaining *.tivo files from an extender drive attached to my decommissioned premiere?


----------



## moyekj

resildoc said:


> Hi-Wondering if anything in kmttg will allow me to salvage remaining *.tivo files from an extender drive attached to my decommissioned premiere?


 No.


----------



## resildoc

moyekj said:


> No.


Thanks . Any suggestions? Warmly, Joel.


----------



## moyekj

resildoc said:


> Thanks . Any suggestions? Warmly, Joel.


 None from me.


----------



## zabolots

Just sharing an encoding profile that I use to convert shows for viewing on my Motorola Xoom Android tablet.

Scott


----------



## georgemiles

Love KMTTG I am running version v0p8j -windows XP with 4 2TB drives, very little problems. I have about 3000 movies recorded, with TiVo before KMTTG. Now I have discovered the file that prevents KMTTG from duplicating files on it own, any way I could add the titles from my 3000 movies so I wouldn't have to check manually.


----------



## moyekj

georgemiles said:


> Love KMTTG I am running version v0p8j -windows XP with 4 2TB drives, very little problems. I have about 3000 movies recorded, with TiVo before KMTTG. Now I have discovered the file that prevents KMTTG from duplicating files on it own, any way I could add the titles from my 3000 movies so I wouldn't have to check manually.


 Not really since you need to know the TiVo ProgramId for each movie, so unless there is some way of finding out what TiVo ProgramId is for each movie I don't see how. For programs/movies that are currently on your TiVo(s) you can select them in the table and choose Auto Transfers -> Add selected to history file


----------



## georgemiles

moyekj said:


> Not really since you need to know the TiVo ProgramId for each movie, so unless there is some way of finding out what TiVo ProgramId is for each movie I don't see how. For programs/movies that are currently on your TiVo(s) you can select them in the table and choose Auto Transfers -> Add selected to history file


Tks for the quick reply


----------



## jcthorne

Any way you could add the capability for kmttg to use the series name and episode name to look up season and episode number so that files could be named:

SeriesTitle - SxxEyy - EpisodeTitle.mpg

Perhaps using a bit of the code or a call to metagenerator for the lookups?

This would save a good deal of time in processing files from the tivo for archive.

Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> Any way you could add the capability for kmttg to use the series name and episode name to look up season and episode number so that files could be named:
> 
> SeriesTitle - SxxEyy - EpisodeTitle.mpg
> 
> Perhaps using a bit of the code or a call to metagenerator for the lookups?
> 
> This would save a good deal of time in processing files from the tivo for archive.
> 
> Thanks!


 Don't know anything about metagenerator as I've never used it. Does it run in batch mode and on different OS platforms? Where is web site and what is a sample command if there is batch mode?


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> I've never heard of or experienced this issue, so not much I can do to resolve it. I do have 1 machine with Win XP on it but haven't seen it on that machine either. Perhaps make sure you are using a recent version of Java to try and solve it.
> 
> Not sure exactly what you are doing here, but I use kmttg outside my LAN all the time. You have to set the "wan http port" and "wan https port" settings in kmttg running on the WAN side and obviously you manually enter the TiVo IP as your router WAN IP. Then you have to have your router properly port forward the wan ports you specified to the proper LAN side TiVo IP and port 80 & 443. This enables full kmttg functionality outside the LAN.
> (The "wan http port" and "wan https port" should be set differently for each TiVo you have, so you can do it for multiple TiVos if desired. Of course that means the router also has to be configured to properly port forward each one. I have 3 TiVos I can access on WAN side in this manner).


on "bleeding" issue, i am all updated with java and such, what is strange is no other java program i run has the same issue, which is why i think it might be a state setting or background setting or something like that. essentially, anything that is brought to the foreground over kmttg is bled thru by kmttg. it doesnt happen right away, it can take a few seconds or a few minutes and seems to be more likely with say firefox than with a folder browser/explorer but it does happen.

on wan/lan access. i have all my ports forwarded correctly, kmttg sees the box but errors and then trying to connect (via web browser) to the secure port ie 443, it actually sees the page but gives the message previously stated, no transfers to outside your lan. are you using a hacked box vs my unhacked? for example, i can access via dyndns on my local lan using the wan ports and transfers work, but as soon as i am outside my lan, kmttg errors, same with web interface using the dyndns name, works fine from inside my lan(though it appears to be outside to the browser) but once on another lan, it detects that i am not on the same lan and tells me so. i think if i vpn i could work around it because the tivo would think i am on the same lan, but that is usually really slow. this is on a tivo hd.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> I don't think it's just a missing codec issue as you can have H.264 codec and AC3 codecs available yet still have a problem. The problem is deeper than that since the issue is with the mp4 container itself, not the underlying A/V codecs. I have never been able to get a DirectShow based player (such as Windows Media Player) to handle it, though admittedly haven't tried very hard. You need to identify what your primary playback device is going to be and use specs that will work with your preferred decoder. Trying to generate videos that play on everything equally as well and with good quality is pretty much impossible. For playback on TiVo mpeg2 is still the best format, period, so if your source files are mpeg2 then just leave them that way. H.264 w/ AC3 works pretty well on TiVo Premiere or later models but for example 1x FF essentially doesn't work and sometimes there are strange aspect ratio problems. mpeg2 on the other hand plays very well on Series 3 & 4 TiVos.
> Most of my videos come from TiVo recordings so anything I keep for a long time I just keep as mpeg2, but then again I don't have a huge library as some people here so disk space is not a concern.


i would recommend instead if you are archiving and want to play back almost anywhere to use the xvid codec (not built into kmttg afaik) it saves tons of spave and is easily and quickly converted to be able to play on ipad and android if needed, on the fly if you have the right software. i use something called avi.net, which is not conpletely automated because every media file is different but it is automated as much ad can be and crushes say a 10gb mpeg 2 terra nova episode down to a good looking 1gb file or less with minimal loss though its max output is 720p. will play back fine on tivos using streambaby and plays fine on wmp and vlc, and my setop boxes too. plays on android natively and with relatively quick conversion to ipad. also encodes at at better than half the time of handbrake, which is a huge plus.


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> on wan/lan access. i have all my ports forwarded correctly, kmttg sees the box but errors and then trying to connect (via web browser) to the secure port ie 443, it actually sees the page but gives the message previously stated, no transfers to outside your lan. are you using a hacked box vs my unhacked? for example, i can access via dyndns on my local lan using the wan ports and transfers work, but as soon as i am outside my lan, kmttg errors, same with web interface using the dyndns name, works fine from inside my lan(though it appears to be outside to the browser) but once on another lan, it detects that i am not on the same lan and tells me so. i think if i vpn i could work around it because the tivo would think i am on the same lan, but that is usually really slow. this is on a tivo hd.


No hacks necessary for WAN side access - none of my TiVos are hacked. You have to port forward public (WAN) side ports to your Tivo. As an example for my Dlink router 
"Virtual Server page"

Assume:
TiVo LAN IP = 192.168.10.194
Router WAN IP = 123.45.67.89

In router Virtual Server Page setup:
HTTP forwarding
Public TCP port = 1111
IP Address = 192.168.10.194, Private TCP port = 80

HTTPS forwarding
Public TCP port = 2222
IP Address = 192.168.10.194, Private TCP port = 443

The router then automatically forwards anything connecting on WAN side on port 1111 to 192.168.10.194:80 and anything on port 2222 to 192.168.10.194:443

So, when running kmttg outside my LAN I specify in kmttg config that all 3 of my Premieres have the same WAN IP address but different http/https ports. For the TiVo in example above I then enter in kmttg config->Tivo tab:
Name = whatever
IP = 123.45.67.89 (the WAN side IP)
wan http port = 1111
wan https port = 2222

So then kmttg uses:
123.45.67.89:1111 to get to 192.168.10.194:80
123.45.67.89:2222 to get to 192.168.10.194:443

Works fine. I've been doing it for years with multiple TiVos.

For your other issue don't know what to say. I don't do anything unusual in Java Swing code AFAIK and I've never seen the issue (writing this message right now with firefox opened on the top of kmttg window the whole time) so wouldn't know where to begin to look into it.


----------



## jcthorne

Here is a link to the discussion thread for metagenerator:

http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/metagenerator-version-3-t1786.html

dlfl may be able to help you with some function calls or the pieces of code that could accomplish the lookups in kmttg. Since the season and episode number information is sorely lacking in the metadata from the tivo, doing a lookup to find it would be a great help. Much more than season and episode would be filled in as a result as well.

Thanks for anything you can do here.


----------



## dlfl

moyekj said:


> Don't know anything about metagenerator as I've never used it. Does it run in batch mode and on different OS platforms? Where is web site and what is a sample command if there is batch mode?


Metagenerator 3 uses .NET framework 2 and thus is a Windows-only program. It also does not have a command line interface. It (and VAP) use theTVDB.com searches for TV shows, using their standard API to retrieve XML. I could furnish code snippets but if you're not using C# it's probably easier to start from scratch.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> No hacks necessary for WAN side access - none of my TiVos are hacked. You have to port forward public (WAN) side ports to your Tivo. As an example for my Dlink router
> "Virtual Server page"
> 
> Assume:
> TiVo LAN IP = 192.168.10.194
> Router WAN IP = 123.45.67.89
> 
> In router Virtual Server Page setup:
> HTTP forwarding
> Public TCP port = 1111
> IP Address = 192.168.10.194, Private TCP port = 80
> 
> HTTPS forwarding
> Public TCP port = 2222
> IP Address = 192.168.10.194, Private TCP port = 443
> 
> The router then automatically forwards anything connecting on WAN side on port 1111 to 192.168.10.194:80 and anything on port 2222 to 192.168.10.194:443
> 
> So, when running kmttg outside my LAN I specify in kmttg config that all 3 of my Premieres have the same WAN IP address but different http/https ports. For the TiVo in example above I then enter in kmttg config->Tivo tab:
> Name = whatever
> IP = 123.45.67.89 (the WAN side IP)
> wan http port = 1111
> wan https port = 2222
> 
> So then kmttg uses:
> 123.45.67.89:1111 to get to 192.168.10.194:80
> 123.45.67.89:2222 to get to 192.168.10.194:443
> 
> Works fine. I've been doing it for years with multiple TiVos.
> 
> For your other issue don't know what to say. I don't do anything unusual in Java Swing code AFAIK and I've never seen the issue (writing this message right now with firefox opened on the top of kmttg window the whole time) so wouldn't know where to begin to look into it.


I understand the port forwarding thing, I have several port forwards going on, more specifically being it works for you might be that I am using dyndns but I am guessing that shouldn't matter but will try just the numbers instead.

So my setup is wan side 3333 for port 80 and 3334 for 443. My TiVo is at 192.168.0.33 and my dyns is sanjonnyboy.homiep.net. My only other thought is maybe they are too close together on wan side. I use dd-wrt and forward 3333 to 192.168.0.33:80 and 3334 to 192.168.0.33:443.

So I route to sanjonnyboy.homeip.net:3333 and 3334 in kmttg and it works fine inside my LAN, but outside I get the errors. Typing into my address bar in firefox sanjonnyboy.homeip.net:3334 inside my LAN works fine to get the show transfer interface page but outside I get the message like, download is for intranet only or whatever it is, I will check later.


----------



## sanjonny

One other thought on the java thing. Try not minimizing kmttg and then select a folder or firefox or whatever, that brings it to the foreground. If I minimize all, there is no bleed thru, but if I don't and just hit something on the task bar and start working, kmttg will bleed thru after a short time.


----------



## moyekj

So as a simple test, then the following should work outside your LAN to give you the TiVo congratulations page:
http://sanjonnyboy.homiep.net:3333/index.html

I don't know if 3333 is the actual port you used, but that doesn't work for me.

(P.S. nslookup finds the apparently mis-spelled homiep, not homeip)


----------



## moyekj

dlfl said:


> Metagenerator 3 uses .NET framework 2 and thus is a Windows-only program. It also does not have a command line interface. It (and VAP) use theTVDB.com searches for TV shows, using their standard API to retrieve XML. I could furnish code snippets but if you're not using C# it's probably easier to start from scratch.


 OK thanks. Looks kind of a pain as it requires an API Key registration in order for XML queries to work and if I sign up for an API key for kmttg then I would be responsible for any potential abuses that may result.


----------



## jcthorne

Well, I suppose I can try to get VAP/Video Redo to take over the processing after kttmg finishes the download. Was trying to have kttmg complete the task on its own without manual intervention for each file.


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> I think for curl there is no default timeout. For java based downloads I have read timeout set to 120 seconds. Can't say I remember having a download I couldn't cancel before, but I haven't tried it following a rebooting TiVo. Perhaps try java downloads for a while to see if they behave any better for you.


Where do I turn on java downloads? Are there any other benefits/detriments to using java downloads vs curl? (I'm not at home at the moment or I could try.)


----------



## mattack

The Now Playing list is effectively URLs to each show, with a show ID that doesn't change, right?

i.e. I have left kmttg running before, and can keep using it after deleting shows/recording new ones, without updating the now playing list.

So basically, my request would be to have a way to KEEP the Now Playing list across launches. This would let me be able to almost always keep the pref to 1 page of updates (thanks for adding that!), but still have the full list (from an older fetch of everything) between launches.

...or instead, have the Now Playing list update dynamically, and let me use it while it's fetching (that's even better).


----------



## lpwcomp

mattack said:


> Where do I turn on java downloads? Are there any other benefits/detriments to using java downloads vs curl? (I'm not at home at the moment or I could try.)


It's a checkbox under File->Configure..->Program Options


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> The Now Playing list is effectively URLs to each show, with a show ID that doesn't change, right?
> 
> i.e. I have left kmttg running before, and can keep using it after deleting shows/recording new ones, without updating the now playing list.
> 
> So basically, my request would be to have a way to KEEP the Now Playing list across launches. This would let me be able to almost always keep the pref to 1 page of updates (thanks for adding that!), but still have the full list (from an older fetch of everything) between launches.
> 
> ...or instead, have the Now Playing list update dynamically, and let me use it while it's fetching (that's even better).


 I don't really understand this. What about all the shows that were deleted off the TiVo that are still in the table? What about shows showing they are in recording state and not downloadable yet? I wouldn't want an out of date table as such. I can understand the request to not erase the currently showing list while retrieving an updated one. I guess for me it's never been a big deal as I usually have 20 shows or less on my units so a refresh is very fast, but for those with 100s or 1000s of entries I can see it may take a while to get a new list.


----------



## ccrider2

mattack said:


> Where do I turn on java downloads? Are there any other benefits/detriments to using java downloads vs curl? (I'm not at home at the moment or I could try.)


Also wondering the difference. Been running Java for near 2 years...couldn't get Curl to run. I can't remember the issue I was having. Java worked so I just let it stay there.


----------



## moyekj

ccrider2 said:


> Also wondering the difference. Been running Java for near 2 years...couldn't get Curl to run. I can't remember the issue I was having. Java worked so I just let it stay there.


 The difference is very simply that with the Java option actual Java code is used for downloads as opposed to curl which is a separate executable to do it. Since curl is built for that purpose it's probably a lot more robust and tolerant of networking glitches compared to my simple Java code, but for a healthy network there really shouldn't be much difference between the methods in terms of speed & reliability. I don't remember exactly the motivation behind providing java alternative but I think it was related to some people experiencing problems with curl for whatever reason. Personally I've used curl for many years in this program and several other scripts without any issue.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> So as a simple test, then the following should work outside your LAN to give you the TiVo congratulations page:
> http://sanjonnyboy.homiep.net:3333/index.html
> 
> I don't know if 3333 is the actual port you used, but that doesn't work for me.
> 
> (P.S. nslookup finds the apparently mis-spelled homiep, not homeip)


I might have typed it wrong unintentionally and also lied a bit about the actual address (intentionally), but that does work fine outside my lan, it gives me the tivo info page. I can pm you with the correct address if needed.

Something really strange, I tried logging into the secure port via my cellphone and it worked. But sitting at a computer logged into a different lan, I get the error message (no transfers to outside your lan).

So I am going to have to do more troubleshooting to figure out what is going on and report back.


----------



## sanjonny

on another note, I have been playing around with using kmttg and its great hooks to videoredo to work with my other players files, such as the replay tv files and others.

Today, I tried to do a m2ts file as I would an mpg file. meaning I selected it in kmttg and had the box checked for qsfix and adscan and hit start. I do this all the time for both my tivo files and my replaytv files and other mpg files and it works great. I also plan on trying to do it with some TS files from my new premiere and/or my new hauppage 1212. Is there something I am doing wrong, or does the commands that kmttg calls to videoredo need to be modified to accept these file types (m2ts, and ts in h264?) I did have kmttg setup for videoredo plus, but I changed the directory to the recently installed videoredotvsuite

So I think there is a command switch or something that is going wrong. When I try and do the qsfix on the file, it runs, but it takes forever. For example, on a half hour high def show (1.4GB before cutting commercials), inside vidredtvsuite, I run qsfix and it puts out the m2ts file in about 2 minutes. But running it in kmttg, it takes almost 10 times that. I have stopped it manually several times because I know something is wrong but cannot figure out what. I have a copy of the command below:

I have copied the commands and errors below and colored to make them separate:

>> Running qsfix on E:\tivo recordings\mpg\ts files\2011_10_26_10_47_41.M2TS ...
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "E:\tivo recordings\mpg\ts files\2011_10_26_10_47_41.M2TS" "E:\tivo recordings\mpg\ts files\2011_10_26_10_47_41.M2TS.qsfix" /l:C:\DOCUME~1\JONATH~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRDLock5006616813069657052.tmp /m /x:1920 /y:1080 

After about 5-8 minutes and the file being only at say 20%, I cancelled

Removing job: {source=E:\tivo recordings\mpg\ts files\2011_10_26_10_47_41.M2TS tivoName=FILES type=adscan status=queued familyId=7.15}
Killing 'qsfix' job: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "E:\tivo recordings\mpg\ts files\2011_10_26_10_47_41.M2TS" "E:\tivo recordings\mpg\ts files\2011_10_26_10_47_41.M2TS.qsfix" /l:C:\DOCUME~1\JONATH~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRDLock5006616813069657052.tmp /m /x:1920 /y:1080

I am guessing that it is trying to convert the file to do the qsfix, vs inside the program, it just outputs it in the native format? Letting it run, it seems the adscan part works fine, just the qsfix that takes forever. I thought at first it might be processor related but then I tried it with nothing else running and now I am thinking it is command or something.

Have not tried it yet with a ts file because I don't have one encoded till tomorrow morning. (these are h.264 encodes from the hauppage 1212 device, which rocks BTW)

If it is something I can fix, I would gladly do it, if not, is there something in kmttg we could set to handle these types of files, like a H264 switch, because I think not all TS files are H264 (we are near the edges of my understanding of encoding vs. wrappers and such)


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny the qsfix in kmttg was specifically designed for processing TiVo source files and thus to output "MPEG2 Program Stream" (you can look at VRDscripts/qsfix.vbs), so if the input is of a different format then that means VRD would re-encode. If you want to process other types of inputs perhaps what you could do is have an alternate kmttg install dir and edit the above script in that installation to output the format that you want.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> sanjonny the qsfix in kmttg was specifically designed for processing TiVo source files and thus to output "MPEG2 Program Stream" (you can look at VRDscripts/qsfix.vbs), so if the input is of a different format then that means VRD would re-encode. If you want to process other types of inputs perhaps what you could do is have an alternate kmttg install dir and edit the above script in that installation to output the format that you want.


okay, having a shot at this, in your qsfix.vbs i found

' Open output file and start processing.
'NOTE: NEWER VRD TVSUITE4 NO LONGER SUPPORTS FileSaveAsEx so have to use FileSaveProfile
version = GetVersion(VideoReDo.VersionNumber)
if version < 4205604 then
outputFlag = VideoReDo.FileSaveAsEx( destFile, 1 )
else
outputFlag = true
profileName = "MPEG2 Program Stream"
outputXML = VideoReDo.FileSaveProfile( destFile, profileName )
if ( left(outputXML,1) = "*" ) then
outputFlag = false
end if

i poked around in the default profiles and found that it looks like 1 in red above is mpeg (tivo style) and 11 is h264 m2ts and 8 is h264 transport stream so i am guessing if i replace the 1 above with 11, it should work on my m2ts files and 8 for my Ts h264 files. i cant try this till tomorrow, probably because i am not at the correct computer but am i on the correct track? i am not a programmer so i am limping thru this


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> okay, having a shot at this, in your qsfix.vbs i found
> 
> ' Open output file and start processing.
> 'NOTE: NEWER VRD TVSUITE4 NO LONGER SUPPORTS FileSaveAsEx so have to use FileSaveProfile
> version = GetVersion(VideoReDo.VersionNumber)
> if version < 4205604 then
> outputFlag = VideoReDo.FileSaveAsEx( destFile, 1 )
> else
> outputFlag = true
> profileName = "MPEG2 Program Stream"
> outputXML = VideoReDo.FileSaveProfile( destFile, profileName )
> if ( left(outputXML,1) = "*" ) then
> outputFlag = false
> end if
> 
> i poked around in the default profiles and found that it looks like 1 in red above is mpeg (tivo style) and 11 is h264 m2ts and 8 is h264 transport stream so i am guessing if i replace the 1 above with 11, it should work on my m2ts files and 8 for my Ts h264 files. i cant try this till tomorrow, probably because i am not at the correct computer but am i on the correct track? i am not a programmer so i am limping thru this


The numbering system is for older versions of VideoRedo (versions earlier than 4.20.5.604). I assume you have a more recent version of VRD TV Suite 4 in which case you should use a profileName instead (FileSaveAsEx no longer works). That should match exactly one of the named profiles in VRD which you can see a list of by choosing Tools->Edit profile list... If you don't have a more recent version then you should download it from here since there are many, many fixes. (Also don't edit "left" function as that has nothing to do with output format).

EDIT: Come to think of it unless you need video dimension filtering all you have to do is instead of "qsfix" task in kmttg choose "encode" task and the appropriate VRD profile name (you can turn on VRD profiles in kmttg config->VideoRedo->Show VideoRedo encoding profiles). If you choose output profile same as input video type then the result will be same as a qsfix. i.e. No need to edit the qsfix.vbs.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> The numbering system is for older versions of VideoRedo (versions earlier than 4.20.5.604). I assume you have a more recent version of VRD TV Suite 4 in which case you should use a profileName instead (FileSaveAsEx no longer works). That should match exactly one of the named profiles in VRD which you can see a list of by choosing Tools->Edit profile list... If you don't have a more recent version then you should download it from here since there are many, many fixes. (Also don't edit "left" function as that has nothing to do with output format).
> 
> EDIT: Come to think of it unless you need video dimension filtering all you have to do is instead of "qsfix" task in kmttg choose "encode" task and the appropriate VRD profile name (you can turn on VRD profiles in kmttg config->VideoRedo->Show VideoRedo encoding profiles). If you choose output profile same as input video type then the result will be same as a qsfix. i.e. No need to edit the qsfix.vbs.


interestingly, i currently have version 4.20.6.610 and tried substituting H.264 M2TS in the profile name field (replaced the mpeg2 program stream) but that did not work. (still encoded it) but then i tried putting 11 in the proper place ( not in the left field, thanks) and it WORKED. i actually do think i need to do the dimension filter sometimes because looking at it, the commercials and such do have the dimension changes sometimes, but, i might not have to for content from the 1212 that is taken thru the tivo as it is fixed output (1080i). again am new to this depth of understanding but does qsfix do anything else, or just fix the dimensions. i seem to think it might have fixed sync issues too since that can get screwed up. i will try the encode method also. i am tired and might be forgetting something simple so i will work on it tomorrow morning and report back.

thanks for your help this far. i think once i get this understood, i might be able to bring a whole other group of folks to the kmttg love fest. i already have some replay converts and the 1212 users are growing rapidly.

one thing i just thought of, if using the encode method, i think that would be 2 steps because wont it do the adscan first and then try the encode , vs qsfix which happens b4 the adscan? i will try that tomorrow too.


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> I don't really understand this. What about all the shows that were deleted off the TiVo that are still in the table? What about shows showing they are in recording state and not downloadable yet? I wouldn't want an out of date table as such. I can understand the request to not erase the currently showing list while retrieving an updated one. I guess for me it's never been a big deal as I usually have 20 shows or less on my units so a refresh is very fast, but for those with 100s or 1000s of entries I can see it may take a while to get a new list.


I now have apparently *3000* recordings on my Tivo. Getting the now playing list is SLOW. Even with the "only get 1 page" addition (THANKS AGAIN), then when I want to get an older recording, I have to go change the pref and then get the now playing list again.

Mostly the recent recordings change, and the old ones stay (they're likely things I want to download off, or sometimes things I'll eventually watch).

I am perfectly fine with the data being 'stale', since most of it (the older recordings) won't change much, and if I run into too many stale items, I would just get a fresh now playing list.

Again, the optimal solution would be to get the now playing list asynchronously, while I can still interact with the first page(s) shown.


----------



## mattack

BUG:

When downloading with java, it doesn't "know" that it can only download one recording at a time from a specific Tivo.. 

So it tries to keep downloading over and over, getting an exception.

The workaround would be (I presume, I haven't tried it) to use the setting that it can only do 1 job at a time.

But it "just works" when using curl to download.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> BUG:
> 
> When downloading with java, it doesn't "know" that it can only download one recording at a time from a specific Tivo..
> 
> So it tries to keep downloading over and over, getting an exception.
> 
> The workaround would be (I presume, I haven't tried it) to use the setting that it can only do 1 job at a time.
> 
> But it "just works" when using curl to download.


 It's coded not to do that and I can't reproduce it. I start a download and then pick another show and click on "Start" again and it stays in queued state. Do you have a specific sequence to reproduce the issue?

EDIT: If you have combined java download/decrypt set I can see that is the case and workaround is not to use combined download/decrypt. (I don't like/use combined download/decrypt plus use VRD for my decrypts, so don't test it very thoroughly, but fix for that is already checked in for next release).


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> I now have apparently *3000* recordings on my Tivo. Getting the now playing list is SLOW. Even with the "only get 1 page" addition (THANKS AGAIN), then when I want to get an older recording, I have to go change the pref and then get the now playing list again.
> 
> Mostly the recent recordings change, and the old ones stay (they're likely things I want to download off, or sometimes things I'll eventually watch).
> 
> I am perfectly fine with the data being 'stale', since most of it (the older recordings) won't change much, and if I run into too many stale items, I would just get a fresh now playing list.
> 
> Again, the optimal solution would be to get the now playing list asynchronously, while I can still interact with the first page(s) shown.


 For next release I updated code such that it won't delete the currently shown table while retrieving new set which will help you a little. Updating table incrementally while downloading listings would require many changes (it's a lot more involved than simply adding entries to table for display) so I'm not up for changing that. I assume you know about config setting under TiVos "Start NPL jobs when starting kmttg GUI" which if disabled prevents kmttg starting a new NPL automatically when starting. (I have that disabled as ironically these days I use kmttg mostly for the iPad remote stuff and very rarely to download anything anymore...)


----------



## sanjonny

still working on my M2TS project and now updated to a later version of the h264 version. It appears I have the qsfix working now with the setup printed earlier.
Now trying adcut but failing. i modified the regular adcut script as below. I changed both the 1 to 11 and the profile to the h.264, just like the qsfix (in blue)

' Open output file and start processing.
'NOTE: NEWER VRD TVSUITE4 NO LONGER SUPPORTS FileSaveAsEx so have to use FileSaveProfile
version = GetVersion(VideoReDo.VersionNumber)
if version < 4205604 then
outputFlag = VideoReDo.FileSaveAsEx( destFile, 11 )
else
outputFlag = true
profileName = "H.264 MT2S"
outputXML = VideoReDo.FileSaveProfile( destFile, profileName )
if ( left(outputXML,1) = "*" ) then
outputFlag = false
end if
end if

but think i am missing some other check. i get the error that it is still trying to output to mpg as below, which i guess means there is somewhere else I have to change.

---DONE--- job=adscan output=E:\tivo recordings\mpg\ts files\2011_10_26_10_15_46.VPrj
>> Running adcut on E:\tivo recordings\mpg\ts files\2011_10_26_10_15_46.M2TS ...
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Documents and Settings\Jonathan Ryan\Desktop\kmttg\VRDscripts\adcut.vbs" "E:\tivo recordings\mpg\ts files\2011_10_26_10_15_46.VPrj" "e:\tivo recordings\cut\2011_10_26_10_15_46.mpg" /l:C:\DOCUME~1\JONATH~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRDLock2640199719249390949.tmp /m 
adcut failed (exit code: 4 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Documents and Settings\Jonathan Ryan\Desktop\kmttg\VRDscripts\adcut.vbs" "E:\tivo recordings\mpg\ts files\2011_10_26_10_15_46.VPrj" "e:\tivo recordings\cut\2011_10_26_10_15_46.mpg" /l:C:\DOCUME~1\JONATH~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRDLock2640199719249390949.tmp /m 
? Problem opening output file: e:\tivo recordings\cut\2011_10_26_10_15_46.mpg

I tried to see another place where it was getting hung up, but don't know enough about the switches to find it. It seemed that adscan worked fine though I have only done this one file. I am now using 4.20.7.629 tvsuite4, I also am not sure if the profile should be number 11 or not as on the profile list it is number 14 (but that is just on tools>profiles hand counting) I know the profile number should not matter but changed it just in case figuring it could not hurt.


----------



## sanjonny

sanjonny said:


> still working on my M2TS project and now updated to a later version of the h264 version. It appears I have the qsfix working now with the setup printed earlier.
> Now trying adcut but failing. i modified the regular adcut script as below. I changed both the 1 to 11 and the profile to the h.264, just like the qsfix (in blue)
> 
> ' Open output file and start processing.
> 'NOTE: NEWER VRD TVSUITE4 NO LONGER SUPPORTS FileSaveAsEx so have to use FileSaveProfile
> version = GetVersion(VideoReDo.VersionNumber)
> if version < 4205604 then
> outputFlag = VideoReDo.FileSaveAsEx( destFile, 11 )
> else
> outputFlag = true
> profileName = "H.264 MT2S"
> outputXML = VideoReDo.FileSaveProfile( destFile, profileName )
> if ( left(outputXML,1) = "*" ) then
> outputFlag = false
> end if
> end if
> 
> but think i am missing some other check. i get the error that it is still trying to output to mpg as below, which i guess means there is somewhere else I have to change.
> 
> ---DONE--- job=adscan output=E:\tivo recordings\mpg\ts files\2011_10_26_10_15_46.VPrj
> >> Running adcut on E:\tivo recordings\mpg\ts files\2011_10_26_10_15_46.M2TS ...
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Documents and Settings\Jonathan Ryan\Desktop\kmttg\VRDscripts\adcut.vbs" "E:\tivo recordings\mpg\ts files\2011_10_26_10_15_46.VPrj" "e:\tivo recordings\cut\2011_10_26_10_15_46.mpg" /l:C:\DOCUME~1\JONATH~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRDLock2640199719249390949.tmp /m
> adcut failed (exit code: 4 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Documents and Settings\Jonathan Ryan\Desktop\kmttg\VRDscripts\adcut.vbs" "E:\tivo recordings\mpg\ts files\2011_10_26_10_15_46.VPrj" "e:\tivo recordings\cut\2011_10_26_10_15_46.mpg" /l:C:\DOCUME~1\JONATH~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRDLock2640199719249390949.tmp /m
> ? Problem opening output file: e:\tivo recordings\cut\2011_10_26_10_15_46.mpg
> 
> I tried to see another place where it was getting hung up, but don't know enough about the switches to find it. It seemed that adscan worked fine though I have only done this one file. I am now using 4.20.7.629 tvsuite4, I also am not sure if the profile should be number 11 or not as on the profile list it is number 14 (but that is just on tools>profiles hand counting) I know the profile number should not matter but changed it just in case figuring it could not hurt.


oops, that should have been M2TS not MT2S. When I changed that, it did the adcut, but it named the file .mpg. It still plays but i don't think it was reencoded as mpg. Will have to run some identity programs to check. It did it quickly which makes me think it is still M2TS but vlc just plays it anyway?

log is below:
>> Running adcut on E:\tivo recordings\mpg\ts files\2011_10_26_10_15_46.M2TS ...
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Documents and Settings\Jonathan Ryan\Desktop\kmttg\VRDscripts\adcut.vbs" "E:\tivo recordings\mpg\ts files\2011_10_26_10_15_46.VPrj" "e:\tivo recordings\cut\2011_10_26_10_15_46.mpg" /l:C:\DOCUME~1\JONATH~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRDLock6160155534868341528.tmp /m 
adcut job completed: 0:01:52
---DONE--- job=adcut output=e:\tivo recordings\cut\2011_10_26_10_15_46.mpg
(Deleted vprj file: E:\tivo recordings\mpg\ts files\2011_10_26_10_15_46.VPrj)
(Deleted mpeg file: E:\tivo recordings\mpg\ts files\2011_10_26_10_15_46.M2TS)


----------



## sanjonny

Checked the file using media info and it is avc which i am assuming is still h264 (again, new to the non mpg) so I guess I can just rename the file, but I hope that there is an easy fix in adcut to get the name correct.

Again, thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> Checked the file using media info and it is avc which i am assuming is still h264 (again, new to the non mpg) so I guess I can just rename the file, but I hope that there is an easy fix in adcut to get the name correct.
> 
> Again, thanks in advance for your help!


The file naming is all set based on assumptions of mpeg2 file inputs. As a workaround if you are not using "encode" task then you can create a profile under "encode" folder say called "rename_m2ts.enc" which looks something like below to do renaming for you:


Code:


<description>
Rename to .m2ts

<command>
c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe /C move INPUT OUTPUT

<extension>
m2ts

Then obviously you enable "encode" task and choose "rename_mt2s" as the encoding profile name. Obviously as well the kmttg config must set ".mpg Cut Dir" to a different dir than the input files (which looks you already did).


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> The file naming is all set based on assumptions of mpeg2 file inputs. As a workaround if you are not using "encode" task then you can create a profile under "encode" folder say called "rename_m2ts.enc" which looks something like below to do renaming for you:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <description>
> Rename to .m2ts
> 
> <command>
> c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe /C move INPUT OUTPUT
> 
> <extension>
> m2ts
> 
> Then obviously you enable "encode" task and choose "rename_mt2s" as the encoding profile name. Obviously as well the kmttg config must set ".mpg Cut Dir" to a different dir than the input files (which looks you already did).


i am guessing via the input statement that this would only rename the file selected in kmttg to "encode". could i also put this in the adcut.vbs (after everything else) or would that be bad? i guess i can try it to find out. but i like the idea of using the encode to do something like that because that could also allow me to do some other post processing i had not thought i could throw in. i could create in essence a batch file to run using encode.

is there any way in encode i could fix the qsfix/adcut where you previously had mentioned doing the encode method with custom command to do the stream fix instead of running the qsfix.

i guess said another way, is it possible to use encode to call one encode step (the qsfix) and then call the adscan script so i could make it work as if i had just selected a h264 qsfix box (that doesnt exist, i know) and adscan the same as i would with a regular mpg?

because now if i try the encode then adscan, it does the adscan first, because that of course is what it is designed to do.

e


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> i am guessing via the input statement that this would only rename the file selected in kmttg to "encode". could i also put this in the adcut.vbs (after everything else) or would that be bad? i guess i can try it to find out. but i like the idea of using the encode to do something like that because that could also allow me to do some other post processing i had not thought i could throw in. i could create in essence a batch file to run using encode.
> 
> is there any way in encode i could fix the qsfix/adcut where you previously had mentioned doing the encode method with custom command to do the stream fix instead of running the qsfix.
> 
> i guess said another way, is it possible to use encode to call one encode step (the qsfix) and then call the adscan script so i could make it work as if i had just selected a h264 qsfix box (that doesnt exist, i know) and adscan the same as i would with a regular mpg?
> 
> because now if i try the encode then adscan, it does the adscan first, because that of course is what it is designed to do.
> 
> e


 Yes, you can create your own batch script file (.bat in windows) for example and make the cscript call to VRD in it. Then you have the opportunity to name output file anything you want. Obviously you would design script to have at least input file name as an argument. Then in the kmttg .enc under <command> you would put something like:
\path\myscript.bat INPUT
You can get as fancy as you want. You may be better off just entering your script as kmttg custom command and use the "custom" task (with [mpegFile] argument) instead since encode task expects a certain file output or will give an error message if that expected file does not exist (though you could ignore the error).


----------



## ig88

Newbie Question:
I've been a long time TiVo user (since first model), but never had a real need to offload video from the TiVo - with the whole iPad culture change, I can see this being useful.

Downloaded kmttg and installed on OS X Lion - pretty much one-click dead simple install, except for the extra install step of downloading Intel build of tivodecode - and even that was simple.

So I ran the app and downloaded a movie and re-encoded it in a number of different formats to test the quality and size difference.

I was shocked to see how terrible the (non re-encoded) lossless decrypted file looked.

It had all kinds of poor-resoution (interlaced lines?) and artifacts in it.

I don't understand this. The video on TiVo looks great, but the file that I downloaded and decrypted looks pretty bad. It's watchable, but how come it looks so bad?

The one-hour show was 3.04 GB in size. Now I don't subscribe to digital TV yet, so the original recording is SD, but the video still looks fine on my 65" Panasonic VT30 (CNET's Best-rated TV of 2011).

What am I missing?

(ps - great job on the app! pretty cool tool!)


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

ig88 said:


> I was shocked to see how terrible the (non re-encoded) lossless decrypted file looked.


What viewer are you using? Try VLC, I'm rarely disappointed by it. Also you can use MediaInfo to get information about your source file.

Just FYI, I recently did a bunch of trial re-encodes (using HandBrake) on an OTA football game. Here are my very subjective conclusions, all as viewed by VLC on my computer:

1920x1080i original, very good quality HD
1280x720 target ATV2, still very good quality
1024x576 target iPad, still pretty good quality
960x528 target iPhone4, slight imperfections
720x400 target universal, not very good for HD
480x274 target iPhone, certainly not for HD


----------



## ig88

Phantom Gremlin said:


> What viewer are you using?


It doesn't matter if I use QT Player or VLC, the files look pretty much the same.



> Also you can use MediaInfo to get information about your source file.


I am not sure that is relevant:
First of all info the original TiVo file format is what it is - and it looks good on the TV, but bad on my Mac after simply downloading from the TiVo and decrypting.

Second of all, I am looking the decrypted version of that file, which shouldn't be changing the quality.

Third, merrily looking at numbers (file specs) doesn't really say anything about what the video will look like quality-wise: You can have a 1920 X 1080p, 7.1 channel 256 KHz audio file that looks like absolute garbage - all the numbers are going to really tell you is how large the file will be that plays back that garbage.
Or another way to put it: all 100 W stereo systems sound the same, and 200 W stereo system sounds even better.

For what it is worth, the original 3 GB TiVo file was reported as:
6,239 Kbps, 720X480, 29.970 fps MPEG NTSC video
384 Kbps, 48KHz 2-channel MPEG Audio

I am simply trying to determine if:
a) All video downloaded from TiVo will look bad (perhaps TiVo is putting some sort of limit on the quality that can be downloaded from the box) - and has these interlace type line artifacts in it.

b) It is because I am still using SD content as source (but that doesn't exactly explain why it looks "good" on my TV).

c) I am doing something wrong (having never down this before)

I screen-snapped an image from the video that shows what I am seeing. The video was played at its normal size - I did not make the playback window larger. In the video note the actor on the right's nose, eyes, hair line, jacket edges, and hand. Also look at the wall sconces on the right.


----------



## jcthorne

Your computer is displaying the file as is. Your tv is line doubling and smoothing the output to make it APPEAR better.

You need to switch to HD program streams and use those on your computer. The Tivo is not down converting or limiting the output of the file in any way.

If the original program material is analog, the tivo is encoding it to mpeg2 but thats true for what you see in the tv as well.

The sooner you drop the SD analog material the happier you will be.


----------



## ig88

jcthorne said:


> Your computer is displaying the file as is. Your tv is line doubling and smoothing the output to make it APPEAR better.
> 
> You need to switch to HD program streams and use those on your computer. The Tivo is not down converting or limiting the output of the file in any way.
> 
> The sooner you drop the SD analog material the happier you will be.


Gotcha. That makes sense.

I never upgraded my cable service to HD, because when I viewed it at other people's homes, it just didn't look any better, in fact in some ways it looked worse.

Figured the cable co was significantly compressing the data...

It never made sense to me to pay the cable co significantly more each month, have to live with their cable box, and have an insignificantly better, or worse, picture.

Considering the Elite, so that will push me there...

Thanks for the info, it was exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## moyekj

The lines are because you don't have deinterlace filter turned on in your player. VLC and various other players have many deinterlace filters that will get rid of those lines when viewed on computer but they are not enabled by default. For VLC visit:
Tools->Preferences->Video->Deinterlacing. I have mine set to "Automatic" and Mode=Blend.
Nevertheless, as mentioned SD will still look like crap on most computer monitors even without those lines.


----------



## ig88

moyekj said:


> The lines are because you don't have deinterlace filter turned on in your player. ... For VLC visit:
> Tools->Preferences->Video->Deinterlacing. I have mine set to "Automatic" and Mode=Blend.


Wow thanks for that tip - it really cleaned up that noise.

Although it doesn't look like you can set it as a preference on the Mac build. There is a menu to enable Interlacing and set the Mode, but you have to manually set it for each viewing.



> Nevertheless, as mentioned SD will still look like crap on most computer monitors even without those lines.


Noted - I also assume the above tip doesn't help when viewing a file encoded for and then watched on an iDevice, because those apps don't adjust for the deinterlacing....

Still pondering purchasing an Elite, which would force my hand at the move to digital, but I hear that the Elite still has slow navigation menus, so wondering if I should wait for Series 5...


----------



## sanjonny

ig88 said:


> Wow thanks for that tip - it really cleaned up that noise.
> 
> Although it doesn't look like you can set it as a preference on the Mac build. There is a menu to enable Interlacing and set the Mode, but you have to manually set it for each viewing.
> 
> Noted - I also assume the above tip doesn't help when viewing a file encoded for and then watched on an iDevice, because those apps don't adjust for the deinterlacing....
> 
> Still pondering purchasing an Elite, which would force my hand at the move to digital, but I hear that the Elite still has slow navigation menus, so wondering if I should wait for Series 5...


I think your display issues are mostly related to your recording quality/ and software. I process many files from the TiVo and replaytv and other capture devices and lots of settings van make a huge difference in how they appear. I have many sd encodes that look pretty good, even blown up on the 60 in or bigger screen.

For HD sources, after TiVo decoding the files look great through my set top box (brite view) or even streamed from server direct to my panasonic tv. Unfortunately, I think macs are expecting only certain file types and don't like dealing with other types. Even non hd from my 1999 replaytv recorded off a good signal still looks good after decrypting( different encryption than TiVo) and removing commercials and such. same with TiVo sd, just hd looks even better. 
Maybe mess with other settings and accelerations in vlc on the Mac to make it look better? Also check your signal into the TiVo to make sure it is as clean as you can get, that can make a big difference too. I stream converted shrunk videos in sd from my server to my iPad or to other tvs and even they look pretty good, so I would really try changing some settings around. You could always get a good set top box to archive your shows and watch later, or even watch them back later on using streambaby, which works good too.


----------



## ig88

sanjonny said:


> I think your display issues are mostly related to your recording quality/ and software.


It was just a matter of setting the interlacing setting properly for playback on VNC like the previous poster suggested.

Now I just have to find a way to build that process into the re-encoding process so that it will play back cleaned up on the iDevices.

I haven't looked, but I assume that handbrake can do that.


----------



## kkwst2

Hello,

I used to use kmttg with my Tivo HD without problems. I recently upgraded to a Tivo Premiere, and I keep getting the following message:

Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from DVR-0F91
Exit code: 35
Check YOUR MAK & IP settings

curl: (35) Unknown SSL protocol error in connection to 10.10.10.122:443 

As far as I can tell, MAK and IP settings are correct. IP was autodetected. If I switch to Java method, I also get a failure. Seems to be some communication issue, but it can retrieve the iPad remote stuff just fine. Anyone have any ideas? I tried disabling the firewall, but that didn't help.


----------



## lpwcomp

kkwst2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I used to use kmttg with my Tivo HD without problems. I recently upgraded to a Tivo Premiere, and I keep getting the following message:
> 
> Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from DVR-0F91
> Exit code: 35
> Check YOUR MAK & IP settings
> 
> curl: (35) Unknown SSL protocol error in connection to 10.10.10.122:443
> 
> As far as I can tell, MAK and IP settings are correct. IP was autodetected. If I switch to Java method, I also get a failure. Seems to be some communication issue, but it can retrieve the iPad remote stuff just fine. Anyone have any ideas? I tried disabling the firewall, but that didn't help.


Do you have the options set properly for the new TiVo on your account at tivo.com?


----------



## ThAbtO

kkwst2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I used to use kmttg with my Tivo HD without problems. I recently upgraded to a Tivo Premiere, and I keep getting the following message:
> 
> Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from DVR-0F91
> Exit code: 35
> Check YOUR MAK & IP settings
> 
> curl: (35) Unknown SSL protocol error in connection to 10.10.10.122:443
> 
> As far as I can tell, MAK and IP settings are correct. IP was autodetected. If I switch to Java method, I also get a failure. Seems to be some communication issue, but it can retrieve the iPad remote stuff just fine. Anyone have any ideas? I tried disabling the firewall, but that didn't help.


Since you have the newer Tivo, have you gone to tivo.com, login, and then to DVR Preferences and confirmed that TRANSFERS and DOWNLOADS have been checked for it?


----------



## kkwst2

lpwcomp said:


> Do you have the options set properly for the new TiVo on your account at tivo.com?


Thanks for the response. I have "video sharing" and "enable video downloads" checked under DVR preferences, and I have Network Remote enabled on the Tivo box. Is there another setting I'm missing?


----------



## sanjonny

ig88 said:


> It was just a matter of setting the interlacing setting properly for playback on VNC like the previous poster suggested.
> 
> Now I just have to find a way to build that process into the re-encoding process so that it will play back cleaned up on the iDevices.
> 
> I haven't looked, but I assume that handbrake can do that.


I highly suggest you try out rebox.net or maybe video.net. Rebox is specifically designed to take almost any video and output it to os devices and android and does it quickly. Video.net allows more control and conversion options. Both include deinterlace or automatic deinterlace. If you are just goingto watch off your home server, you don't need to convert, assuming you have an okay processor and network connection, you can run something like vlc streamer or video stream from the app store and convert on the fly.

That way you only convert the shows you want to watch and you can run it remotely. If you want to take shows with you and are going somewhere you don't have an Internet connection, you run rebox.net, if you are just going to watch them around the house or where you have a good Internet connection, then vlc streamer works good and you keep your better quality for when you want to send the shows back to your TiVo. http://www.clonead.co.uk/ is where video.net and rebox live, both are free. The streamers are in the app store.


----------



## lpwcomp

kkwst2 said:


> Thanks for the response. I have "video sharing" and "enable video downloads" checked under DVR preferences, and I have Network Remote enabled on the Tivo box. Is there another setting I'm missing?


The only thing I can suggest is make sure that the TiVo can access the network, that the TiVo has the same IP address and MAK that you have in kmttg. Does pyTivo see the TiVo?


----------



## kkwst2

lpwcomp said:


> The only thing I can suggest is make sure that the TiVo can access the network, that the TiVo has the same IP address and MAK that you have in kmttg. Does pyTivo see the TiVo?


Well bizarre. pyTivo was seeing the Tivo fine and I could send shows to it with no problem.

It ended up working after I unplugged the Tivo and left it off for 20 minutes and plugged it back in. I had turned it off for a minute and plugged it back in and it still wasn't working. Don't see how it could matter how long I keep it off, but I found a thread in the Tivo forum where that was suggested to fix a connection problem for Tivo Desktop. Seems somehow the Tivo had flaked out and needed reset.


----------



## lpwcomp

Could have possibly been a network/IP address issue.


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> EDIT: If you have combined java download/decrypt set I can see that is the case and workaround is not to use combined download/decrypt. (I don't like/use combined download/decrypt plus use VRD for my decrypts, so don't test it very thoroughly, but fix for that is already checked in for next release).


Yeah, that's the issue I was running into.. combined download/decrypt.

Thanks..


----------



## txporter

ig88 said:


> It was just a matter of setting the interlacing setting properly for playback on VNC like the previous poster suggested.
> 
> Now I just have to find a way to build that process into the re-encoding process so that it will play back cleaned up on the iDevices.
> 
> I haven't looked, but I assume that handbrake can do that.


Yes, Handbrake can handle deinterlacing (and inverse telecine [removing the 3:2 pulldown]). More likely than not, you actually need inverse telecining on your video, not deinterlacing. Most everything in the States is now shot on film (24fps) and then pulled down to 29.97fps for broadcast.

At any rate, I built an encoding profile for kmttg that uses Handbrake to do this.

hb_tivo_sd_crf - use this one for SD video
hb_tivo_hd_crf - use this one for HD video

They basically process video through Handbrake using the settings for Handbrake's High Profile encode. That includes the flags to inverse telecine and decomb. The profiles are quality based rather than bitrate targeted. The bitrate will vary depending on the quality of the input video stream, but the output are targeted to show consistent quality regardless of input stream.


----------



## ig88

txporter said:


> Yes, Handbrake can handle deinterlacing (and inverse telecine [removing the 3:2 pulldown]). More likely than not, you actually need inverse telecining on your video, not deinterlacing. Most everything in the States is now shot on film (24fps) and then pulled down to 29.97fps for broadcast.
> 
> At any rate, I built an encoding profile for kmttg that uses Handbrake to do this.
> 
> hb_tivo_sd_crf - use this one for SD video
> hb_tivo_hd_crf - use this one for HD video
> 
> They basically process video through Handbrake using the settings for Handbrake's High Profile encode. That includes the flags to inverse telecine and decomb. The profiles are quality based rather than bitrate targeted. The bitrate will vary depending on the quality of the input video stream, but the output are targeted to show consistent quality regardless of input stream.


Very informative and helpful!


----------



## Hercules67

Well, I have been following the discussion for about three weeks, and I have downloaded the 116 pages, but to be honest I have not done a serious search for what I am looking for, so if this has been answered, my apologies, you can "boot" me out, yell at me, or if you're nice, point me to the right post. In my defense, I did have a surgery a week and a half ago that interfered with what I was trying to do, and the after-effects are still bothering me...

So on to what I need to ask:
1. Point 1: I only have to Series 2 TiVos with the plan to purchase a TiVo Premiere soon as I already have the Cable Card (my High Def TV has a slot for it, so that's how I watch High Definition programs -- mostly athletic competitions). I can not record anything in High Def.
2. The TiVos have not been hacked in any way and the Hard Drives have not been upgraded in any way, but I am thinking of putting a 200 GB into one and a 160GB into the other one (they're laying around). That's besides the point.
3. I have pyTivo installed. Works great for Getting Video from the PC to the TiVos.
4. I have TiVo Desktop installed (almost 800 GB of Video in this archive now).
5. I have Roxio Media Creator 9. In the past I had bought this, and had transferred the entire 1st season of Heroes on DVD with so-so success. To be honest, I don't really care to do that, as I since bought the DVDs for "Heroes", and that's my real archive there, but here's what happens.
6. Occasionally, I fall behind on a series I am watching, like Burn Notice, so I transfer the episodes to the PC (I have specifically bought a 2 TB HDD for this). This allows me to save them and watch them later.

What I need to know is this:

a) What is the best encoding to use with KMTTG? (Especially since I just show a post discussing Handbrake sd vs. hd).
b) I am planning to use pyTivo to then retrieve the episodes back when I am ready to watch them as I have always done.
c) I'd love to cut the commercials out -- use VideoRedo for that?
d) Is turning a file to an AVI make it smaller and maintain quality (since when I run pyTivo ffmpeg will re-process it back to what I need?)

Basically what I want to do, in "My Video" directory, I want to have a sub-directory with "Burn Notice" episodes, and sub-directory with something else, etc.

Does anything of what I wrote make sense? 

How do I do it the best way? Can someone guide me?

Thanks!

(PS. I love the program, I have used already, to save a couple of programs, but so far have not played with the output files too much, until I learn more).


----------



## ThAbtO

The video are .mpg with .tivo wrapper/encoded, .avi is also a wrapper.

If you want to make the files smaller, you need to convert to .mp4.


----------



## ig88

Hercules67 said:


> What I need to know is this:
> 
> a) What is the best encoding to use with KMTTG? (Especially since I just show a post discussing Handbrake sd vs. hd).
> b) I am planning to use pyTivo to then retrieve the episodes back when I am ready to watch them as I have always done.
> c) I'd love to cut the commercials out -- use VideoRedo for that?
> d) Is turning a file to an AVI make it smaller and maintain quality (since when I run pyTivo ffmpeg will re-process it back to what


Generically speaking:
First of all, people all have their personal quirks, so there are going to be different opionions here, based on personalities  there is no right/wrong answer.

Any time you encode something, you are going to lose some quality

You already read about the SD vs HD issue. Obviously, HD Is gonna be better in most ways.

However, the specific problem I was having with SD was playback on the *computer*, because the computer software wasn't automatically doing some video cleanup that my TV was. But you aren't going to have that problem if your intention is just to offload from TiVo for storage to be later played back on TiVo when you are ready to watch  it is going to look as good as it presently does from your TiVo, so don't sweat the small stuff.

Regarding stripping commercials, it can be hit or miss. Lots of misses. And it can take a relative amount of time and effort. To me, I would look at it this way:
Keep it simple.
Pull it off the TiVo, archive it, put it back on when you are ready to watch.
Simple, not time consuming.
Will always work.
No video loss.
And you can spend your time doing other things.

You can just use the traditional TiVo tools to ff/skip commercials.

My 2¢


----------



## moyekj

I agree with ig88. If the intent is to watch the videos on a TiVo at a later date then just leave them as .TiVo files (no need to even decrypt them to .mpg). No loss of quality and no hassles. Then you can use pyTivo to pull or push them to viewing TiVo as necessary and skip commercials using FF, 30s, etc. With Premieres the transfer speeds are much faster than Series 2 TiVos so even HD .TiVo files transfer quicker than you can watch them.

Perhaps one thing that will help if you have lots of downloads and want kmttg to auto-categorize them into folders is use folder keyword in file naming configuration option. See Wiki for more details (look at File Naming section):
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/configuring_kmttg


----------



## Hercules67

moyekj said:


> I agree with ig88. If the intent is to watch the videos on a TiVo at a later date then just leave them as .TiVo files (no need to even decrypt them to .mpg). No loss of quality and no hassles. Then you can use pyTivo to pull or push them to viewing TiVo as necessary and skip commercials using FF, 30s, etc. With Premieres the transfer speeds are much faster than Series 2 TiVos so even HD .TiVo files transfer quicker than you can watch them.
> 
> Perhaps one thing that will help if you have lots of downloads and want kmttg to auto-categorize them into folders is use folder keyword in file naming configuration option. See Wiki for more details (look at File Naming section):
> http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/configuring_kmttg


Great answers, especially yours moyeki! Much appreciated.

Ok, let me get a little bit more specific. You're probably right, and skipping commercials doesn't really bother me with the hacks in place. what I am worried about, is archive size. Over the last 3 years for example I've been saving Christmas shows for the kids, nephews and nieces. They've been set aside and they can view them any time they want, not when the networks show them. I mentioned Burn Notice, but for example with Merlin, I have 3 seasons I am behind. So the size is of the archive... Anyway. Thanks for the help guys. I'll play with Handbrake and the other encodings and see what I get.

Much appreciated!:up:


----------



## Hercules67

ThAbtO said:


> The video are .mpg with .tivo wrapper/encoded, .avi is also a wrapper.
> 
> If you want to make the files smaller, you need to convert to .mp4.


Thank you!:up:


----------



## wmcbrine

moyekj said:


> If the intent is to watch the videos on a TiVo at a later date then just leave them as .TiVo files (no need to even decrypt them to .mpg).


It does have the advantage of keeping the metadata and video together in one file. On the other hand, I've found that an unencrypted .mpg transfers just slightly faster than the equivalent .TiVo file.


----------



## sanjonny

Hercules67 said:


> Great answers, especially yours moyeki! Much appreciated.
> 
> Ok, let me get a little bit more specific. You're probably right, and skipping commercials doesn't really bother me with the hacks in place. what I am worried about, is archive size. Over the last 3 years for example I've been saving Christmas shows for the kids, nephews and nieces. They've been set aside and they can view them any time they want, not when the networks show them. I mentioned Burn Notice, but for example with Merlin, I have 3 seasons I am behind. So the size is of the archive... Anyway. Thanks for the help guys. I'll play with Handbrake and the other encodings and see what I get.
> 
> Much appreciated!:up:


Scroll back a bit and check out a few tools I suggested. If you want to edit out commercials and really who likes skipping commercials (#1 reason I still have my replay tv) I would suggest video redo. What I do is use the automated tools in kmttg to fix and adscan. I then manually open the adscan files later in videoredo ( I can do like 20 shows in a few minutes) to check the accuracy of the cuts save the project file and then go back to automated kmttg to cut the commercials using kmttg. I also do the same thing for my replaytv shows and others. So I basically batch download a bunch of files and process them to a point in kmttg, wait till I have a bunch to work on, open them and double check the commercial detection, save them, then batch cut and do whatever other process I need to archive them. For most shows I then run them thru avi.net to convert/shrink to xvid and discard to original tivo mpg to history. My server thanks me as I can take say 40 gb of TiVo mpg and shrink it to 4-8 gb with either low or no perceptible quality loss.

I agree that feeding back unencrypted mpgs is a bit better on the network side of things. If you are using xvid Avis, you have to use stream baby to view on the TiVo, but not on the computer or most set top boxes.

If you are already pullingthe files off and plan to keep them awhile, the commercial editing is painless with the manual though quick step. If you want to then save space, I highly recommend the xvid codec and the tools mentioned before, since it plays great on computers and the tivos and other devices with minimal conversion. Unfortunately, if you use h264 to shrink your files or mp4 style, many computers will spend lots of time decoding them resulting in stutters and all that. Xvid doesn't have that problem. I use a set top box that hardware decodes everything, so that isn't an issue, but if I want to play back the file at a later date on my net book, I shrink it using avi.net/xvid. You can save lots of space with minimal quality loss especially if you use the defaults in avi.net, though sometime it calculates based on minutes so a file that is 45 minutes it might tell you to use 700mb when a 44 minute file would be 350, so after a bit of experience you learn to set it at 350. I find for SD content, the quality loss is not even noticeable converting to xvid/avi from SD TiVo but can take a 1.5 gb file down to 300 mb. For HD it is even more efficient. And pretty fast too, if you have a bit of processor power, much faster than the built in encoders in video redo or handbrake.


----------



## txporter

Hercules67 said:


> Great answers, especially yours moyeki! Much appreciated.
> 
> Ok, let me get a little bit more specific. You're probably right, and skipping commercials doesn't really bother me with the hacks in place. what I am worried about, is archive size. Over the last 3 years for example I've been saving Christmas shows for the kids, nephews and nieces. They've been set aside and they can view them any time they want, not when the networks show them. I mentioned Burn Notice, but for example with Merlin, I have 3 seasons I am behind. So the size is of the archive... Anyway. Thanks for the help guys. I'll play with Handbrake and the other encodings and see what I get.
> 
> Much appreciated!:up:


Things to consider when moving from S2 to something like a Premiere, if most of the stuff you want to transfer is on cable networks (USA/BBC, etc) then moving away from analog recording (S2) to digital recording (Premiere with cable card) will most likely kill your ability to download those shows to your computer. Many Some cable providers do not allow transfers on anything but network shows.

As far as commercial removal goes, videoredo is definitely the way to go. There is a tool that comes with VRD that is really irreplaceable for Tivo video editting (Quick Stream Fix...fixes video time stamp errors that cause A/V desync). I end up downloading, decrypting and ad scanning shows using kmttg. I then manually check commercial cuts using VRD and save cut files from there (rather than having kmttg scan and cut without checking). It normally takes me about 2-3 minutes to verify/modify the commercial cuts per 1 hr episode. I then manually transcode from that point. You can easily bring those cut videos back in kmttg and use one of the encoding profiles from there. Or you can open the video in Handbrake...or MeGUI or command line tools. There are a lot of choices.

Personally, I would transcode to H.264/MP4 with either AAC or AC3 audio. I wouldn't go the MPEG4/AVI route. There is just more support for MP4 files nowadays and the compression is better. It is more demanding on systems for decode, but that isn't much of a problem anymore. For removing inverse telecine or deinterlacing from video while transcoding to H.264/MP4, I think you will find Handbrake easier than most other conversion GUIs.


----------



## lpwcomp

_Some_ cable companies are setting the CC1 flag on just about everything. _Some_ aren't. Unless you have actual figures to back it up, the statement that _most_ are is pure speculation.


----------



## txporter

lpwcomp said:


> _Some_ cable companies are setting the CC1 flag on just about everything. _Some_ aren't. Unless you have actual figures to back it up, the statement that _most_ are is pure speculation.


Edited. Happy?


----------



## ig88

Hercules67 said:


> ...what I am worried about, is archive size. Over the last 3 years for example I've been saving Christmas shows for the kids, nephews and nieces. They've been set aside and they can view them any time they want, not when the networks show them. ... I have 3 seasons I am behind. So the size is of the archive...


Couple of other thoughts here:

If you are REALLY going to watch those shows, its one thing. But if you have so many years of so many shows that you are behind, might need to ask yourself if it's realistic.

Meanwhile, here is another consideration - maybe look at the problem from a different angle:
a) Maybe you have some old unused hard drives laying around that can be used to offload the - we only watch this once a year, seasonally content, freeing up that space on your main argive

b) Purchase something like a four- or eight-bay Drobo. That way you could invest in one hardware storage system, and as you start to outgrow it you can expand by adding additional drives, and/or bigger drives


----------



## lpwcomp

txporter said:


> Edited. Happy?


Ecstatic.


----------



## dlfl

lpwcomp said:


> _Some_ cable companies are setting the CC1 flag on just about everything. _Some_ aren't. Unless you have actual figures to back it up, the statement that _most_ are is pure speculation.


Just to be a little more specific:
If your cable co is Time Warner, the probability of copy protection on all but local stations is 100% or darn close to it.

There is a thread where user reports of copy protection for various cable cos and regions are tracked:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=451107\


----------



## innocentfreak

Missing Remote also maintains a list since some people were asking before using Sage TV with CableCARD tuners.


----------



## Hercules67

I am ecstatic with the answers I have received. Thanks guys.

To be honest, I too don't know whether I'll ever catch up with a show I'm 3 years behind on. On the other hand, My wife is facing surgery, and so am I, so we'll be home bound for about a month soon, so that might be what we'll be watching. 

Still, I am going to experiment with mp4 and avi as well and see what makes me happier. Obviously, KMTTG doesn't convert to AVI so I need to get some additional tools here.

Thanks for the insight.

My PC is dedicated to converting video, but it is a couple of years older....


----------



## ThAbtO

You can use VideoReDo TVSuite to take the.tivo and .mpg files and burn to DVD and carry around a DVD Player, if you want portability. It would be lighter than carrying around a laptop.


----------



## moyekj

Hercules67 said:


> Obviously, KMTTG doesn't convert to AVI so I need to get some additional tools here.


 You can look look at ff_zen profile in kmttg which does create mpeg4 video in avi container using ffmpeg and then perhaps make your own custom encoding profile based on that (copy encode\ff_zen.enc to a different name and edit that file). With kmttg you can basically create any format that ffmpeg, handbrake or any other batch encoder supports since you can create your own encoding profile.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> You can look look at ff_zen profile in kmttg which does create mpeg4 video in avi container using ffmpeg and then perhaps make your own custom encoding profile based on that (copy encode\ff_zen.enc to a different name and edit that file). With kmttg you can basically create any format that ffmpeg, handbrake or any other batch encoder supports since you can create your own encoding profile.


I am still playing a bit with profiles, batch files and front ends, but one thing I have found and not quite sure why, is that when I use the handbrake profiles I sometimes suffer out of sync audio or other issues (I qsfix everything) but I never have run into that with either of the two main tools I use to convert to xvid or mp4 or mkv. I know that there is some error checking the guy who wrote the programs has built in to fix that, but I have not gotten a response yet on exactly what it is.

I will also throw back my two cents about the h264 vs xvid. H264 is more efficient, but I truly cannot play the videos at all on some of my older devices like an older laptop or even my less than a year old net book due to stuttering and such, and encoding/decoding takes double to triple program time on my quad core 3 ghz computer at 100 % utilization. For xvid conversion of hidef it takes about half program time, so most of my tivo downloads are converted to xvid. Mp4 is a container, (getting into a whole world of confusion of container vs encoding) and quite frankly, I find for h264 encodes, it is much better to use the mkv container instead, because it allows multiple audio streams and linking chapters and all that, which means in one file i can have subtitles, director commentary and other audio streams. Mp4 doesn't allow that, only one audio stream and I can't remember about subtitles) The linking thing in mkv/matroska is cool too for example if you have several episodes that all have the same beginning, you can save that part only once (say for BS Galactica) for the whole season and then you have that one file play at the correct point for each episode, but don't use the space up since for 16 episodes, the 2 minute segment is the same so you just call that link and save 32 minutes of disk space.

Once you have a h264 file in a mp4 or mkv container, you can usually switch containers easily without much processing time, it's getting it into the 264 format that is the problem.

On size difference, I find that the savings in general is not worth the extra encoding time. For example, a hd 30 minute program that I compress down to say 300 mb on xvid could basically go down to about 200 mb in h264 with about the same quality, (really it is more like 250 for h264 vs 300 for xvid but slight format changes occur) but one encode takes 15 minutes and the other takes about an hour and 8 minutes. That adds up when you start doing a lot of encoding. BUT, I have a new device the hauppauge 1212 that hardware encodes in h264 on the fly. Most of those files I then might repackage in a mkv container but I cannot play them on my net book or such. I specifically got that device because of the cable card nonsense with blocking channels which is variable thru the country. I am about half blocked, my friend has a cable system that blocks everything but the local hd and a friend has Nothing blocked ( boy would that not be nice)

Since I have spent a lot of time testing out these various things, I have become really familiar with many tools and formats good and bad, I am not really biased on anything other than I have tried them all and ended up where I am at. If I could solve my random sync issues with kmttg encodes, I would probably do all my regular encodes that way (I think I could do xvid thru it with the right profile setup) but part of the reason I think the say avi.net tool works so well is it examines each file (automated thru index.net) and you set the encode by hand for specifics related to that file and then batch encode. My guess is, in that process it corrects the audio sync that handbrake doesn't do in mass encode format. I might be wrong on that, still learning, but all the built in profiles and even some of my own in kmttg encoded do randomly ha e audio sync problems. And again I don't know about xvid encoding, haven't researched that yet, working on other things but I think at worst I can have kmttg call up index.net to run on each file when I get back to that. I am still working on getting kmttg to deal with new formats from the 1212 both h264 .m2ts (bluray) and .ts (h264 transport stream)

above all, kmttg is the BEST software out there for what it does, and moyekj continually makes it better and fixes bugs, which is even better. I am going above and beyond what it is designed to do, however anyone who archives their video files will start hitting the same walls I am hitting and want to find legal workarounds (the 1212 is one till they close up the analog component outputs) for cable card nonsense.

And just so you understand, I know exactly where you are coming from. I started out archiving Xmas shows for my wife, and when I got my tivo hd I got better quality shows via digital, which she and my nieces and nephews appreciate every year. Being a long time replaytv devotee, I used wirns which is like kmttg for replaytv though it focuses more on channel guides and recordings than downloads and processing and when I got the TiVo I looked for something similar and that is how I found kmttg, which now is getting into the scheduling and channel guides and such.

Now I archive lots of shows for the series I like, most of them I watch over and over again.

It all started with saving some Xmas shows...then Charlie brown, then I thought, hey what about south park for me, I love watching this reruns and years later, look what happened....


----------



## txporter

@sanjonny-

The audio desync issues in Handbrake are most likely due to the way it handles hybrid video (video with varying framerates). Many shows are filmed at 24p but include CGI graphics at a different framerate or include interlaced credits at 29.97fps or if you don't edit out commercials than you can get 29.97fps segments. There are a lot of different scenarios. But the main issue is that Handbrake is perfectly happy to transcode with variable framerates. It is actually pretty difficult to get it to NOT do that (transcode with constant framerate). The sync timing is many times affected by this.

I run all of my Tivo transcodes through command line batch files. I have found my best results using avisynth and some encoding tool rather than using a GUI. It's more work though.


----------



## sanjonny

Thanks txporter, so of course my question is, if handbrake can deal with the varying frame rates and such, why can't it also adjust the audio? It seems to be a pretty intelligent tool, but i know after reading many forums that this is an ongoing thing with the sync issues. I guess I don't completely understand qsfix in video redo either because I thought it basically if you selected the right stream option corrected the variances in recording by forcing it all to one resolution, but maybe it doesn't fix framerate? the weird thing is, I believe avi.net is basically a gui front end for handbrake using the xvid converter, but it never has sync issues, so somehow he fixed that. Again I have asked how but have not heard back.


----------



## txporter

AFAIK, the AVI container was never capable of handling variable framerate. So the indexing of the video for that container is likely different. I am not sure about your questions on audio. I have never done anything other than transcode the audio between formats. I have never dealt with stretching or compressing duration. I know that you have to deal with the pitch change then, but I don't know a lot about it other than what I have read on sites like videohelp.com or doom9.org. From reading, it seems like a non-trivial exercise.


----------



## Hercules67

Obviously since I am using SD video, all of what has been said, does not apply to me. But thanks for the reply sanjonny.

So yeah, I have downloaded VideoRedo and pointed KMTTG to where the executable is. KMTTG calls it when the vrj file is ready, but can't process it, asking instead for an mpg or .tivo file. I need to read some more on that.

So I went back and just transcoded to an mp4 file, and ended up from a 1GB TIVO file to a 400 MB file as an mp4 file. I like that kind of reduction (obviously it stripped the commercials using Ad Cut and Ad Detect). So from an 1 hour file I ended up with just a 37 minute episode. THAT IS archivable. It sounds to me like it is. I'd rather keep the titles, and I don't know why it cut those, but... I just need to see if I can get VideoRedo to work.

I have no Sync issues. I need to understand the profiles you speak of in ff_mpeg. So what am I doing when I encode using ff_mpeg, and then using ff_mpeg, decode > (Did that describe it?) Not handbrake profiles, but ff profiles. But are you saying that handbrake handles "batch files"? I USED TO right "batch files" in a previous LIFE, so that would be up my alley. Where do you place them? Also, forgive me if I incorrectly say encoding instead of container.


----------



## Hercules67

wmcbrine said:


> It does have the advantage of keeping the metadata and video together in one file. On the other hand, I've found that an unencrypted .mpg transfers just slightly faster than the equivalent .TiVo file.


I am just trying to save size, and trying to reduce the size of my archive.

AVI, xvid and mp4 transfer SO MUCH faster using pyTiVo though....


----------



## Hercules67

ThAbtO said:


> You can use VideoReDo TVSuite to take the.tivo and .mpg files and burn to DVD and carry around a DVD Player, if you want portability. It would be lighter than carrying around a laptop.


I mean, like I said, I've done this a bit. I've saved some stuff on DVDs using Roxio 9.

I also have a hacked DVD player that will play ANYTHING. But that's not the point.

Digital storage is dirt cheap, and I envision my storing of these programs for a temporary amount of time, unless it's a movie....


----------



## Hercules67

One last question, what wrapper is better for reduced size, and to maintain the subtitles?


----------



## cburbs

Hercules67 -

I use the hb_tivo_hd_crf but I changed the default quality from 21 to 24 to reduce the file size even more and don't feel like I loose video quality. I ran tests on one show from a quality of 20 - 26 to see what I liked/didn't.

If you don't care about cutting commercials out I have my Auto Transfers setup and love it as once set up you don't have to do much with it. I ran into an issue with one show where it wouldn't transfer as there was a spot in the show that would freeze up but other than that not too bad.

So with my above setting a 1/2 hr HD show went from 3.24 gb to 744mb.
An hour show goes from like 7.7gb to 1.173 gb. 
I would really like a way to cut the commercials out with no work but no go. I have some kids show that work great with just comskip but other than that it is more of a manual thing to be safe.


----------



## ThAbtO

Hercules67 said:


> So from an 1 hour file I ended up with just a 37 minute episode.


A typical 1 hour long program is approximately 46 minute of program content minus commercials. AdCut may have over extracted some content which it thinks is commercials.

Personally, I let VRD detect the commercials and I can go through them manually and verify/delete them. VRD lets you jump from 1 'detected' marker to another. Pressing F5/F6 jumps to Prev/Next marker.


----------



## Hercules67

Where do I get t2extract?

PS. Thanks "cburbs", I'll try that profile....

PS.2 My video drive has been set-up and working. My only limitation now is processing power on video files.


----------



## cburbs

Hercules67 said:


> Where do I get t2extract?
> 
> PS. Thanks "cburbs", I'll try that profile....
> 
> PS.2 My video drive has been set-up and working. My only limitation now is processing power on video files.


Yes processing power makes a huge difference - I believe you are talking about video conversion here. If so I did a comparison on a few files. See below. I also have now jumped from a 4 core to a six core processor and that cuts the decoding time almost in half again.

did a 5 minute test file a while back on 4 different machines for a handbrake encode 

*MSI Atom 1.6  2gb *
encoding job completed: 01:34:30

*Asus Pentium 4 2.8  2gb*
encoding job completed: 01:03:26

*HP laptop Pentium DualCore- 1.72  2g*
encoding job completed: 00:35:52

*AMD Quad Core 260  4gb*
encoding job completed: 00:09:54
====================================
_2.19gb file test_
*AMD X4*
>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'hb_high_profile' 
encoding job completed: 1:22:20

*AMD X6*

>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'hb_high_profile' 
encoding job completed: 0:48:20


----------



## cburbs

ThAbtO said:


> A typical 1 hour long program is approximately 46 minute of program content minus commercials. AdCut may have over extracted some content which it thinks is commercials.
> 
> Personally, I let VRD detect the commercials and I can go through them manually and verify/delete them. VRD lets you jump from 1 'detected' marker to another. Pressing F5/F6 jumps to Prev/Next marker.


I have mine setup to pull certain shows off, convert them and then save them to my network. With videoredo could I edit out the commercials on the MKV files afterwards to save some more size on my network?


----------



## jcthorne

cburbs said:


> I have mine setup to pull certain shows off, convert them and then save them to my network. With videoredo could I edit out the commercials on the MKV files afterwards to save some more size on my network?


First, you would do better to encode to a MP4 container than mkv as the former is directly compatible with tivo and can be pushed without transcoding again.

Second, you should edit the commercials / verify the ad cut points before the file is encoded to mp4, not after.

I usually let kmttg download and decrypt, do quickscan and run the ad scan. Saving the mpg and vrf files.

When I have time, I load each vrf file in VR, check or modify the edits and then use VR to finish the files. VAP as an add on can automate the saving of the edited mpg and finish the conversions if you have tv suite. I use megui to complete the encode after the mpg files are complete as I prefere its capabilities over that of tv suite.


----------



## Hercules67

jcthorne said:


> First, you would do better to encode to a MP4 container than mkv as the former is directly compatible with tivo and can be pushed without transcoding again.
> 
> Second, you should edit the commercials / verify the ad cut points before the file is encoded to mp4, not after.
> 
> I usually let kmttg download and decrypt, do quickscan and run the ad scan. Saving the mpg and vrf files.
> 
> When I have time, I load each vrf file in VR, check or modify the edits and then use VR to finish the files. VAP as an add on can automate the saving of the edited mpg and finish the conversions if you have tv suite. I use megui to complete the encode after the mpg files are complete as I prefere its capabilities over that of tv suite.


I guess that's the part I still don't understand how to do. Can you explain or point me to a post that does? Thanks jcthorne.


----------



## jcthorne

I wizzed through a bunch of steps in that posting in a quick summery. Starting from the using kmttg to download, how far are you able to get? Lets look at this one step at a time as I do no know of a complete guide posted anywhere for all the steps. Its not hard though. Let us know and myself and others here will give you a hand. One step at a time, doing it all at once just confuses things.


----------



## moyekj

v0p8k version just released with some enhancements, changes & fixes. Consult the release_notes for details.


----------



## Hercules67

jcthorne said:


> I wizzed through a bunch of steps in that posting in a quick summery. Starting from the using kmttg to download, how far are you able to get? Lets look at this one step at a time as I do no know of a complete guide posted anywhere for all the steps. Its not hard though. Let us know and myself and others here will give you a hand. One step at a time, doing it all at once just confuses things.


Thanks jcthorne - you can send me a private message if you so feel inclined. I am slowly digesting 117 pages of the Forum.

I am trying to understand, the different "Encoding Profiles" KMTTG has available on offer for me (keep in mind, I don't have a a TiVo Premiere yet, and I understand the differences in transferring stuff to iPods, Zune, etc...). Why HB (Handbrake) vs. FF (FF_MPEG)? And the individual profiles. And how do you change the frame rate as suggested from 21 to 24? For STD definition video which is for my use, which one is best, keeping in mind, I am not creating some great video archive.

I have successfully transcoded with both, and by mistake using the HD encoding as well. I can't seem to get VideoRedo to work, and I definitely can't get CCExtract to work. Keep experimenting.

Time to install a new update.

Thanks moyekj for a great program :up: even though I am late to the party.


----------



## cburbs

jcthorne said:


> Second, you should edit the commercials / verify the ad cut points before the file is encoded to mp4, not after.


Why before and not after the encode?


----------



## cburbs

Hercules67 said:


> Thanks jcthorne - you can send me a private message if you so feel inclined. I am slowly digesting 117 pages of the Forum.
> 
> I am trying to understand, the different "Encoding Profiles" KMTTG has available on offer for me (keep in mind, I don't have a a TiVo Premiere yet, and I understand the differences in transferring stuff to iPods, Zune, etc...). Why HB (Handbrake) vs. FF (FF_MPEG)? And the individual profiles. And how do you change the frame rate as suggested from 21 to 24? For STD definition video which is for my use, which one is best, keeping in mind, I am not creating some great video archive.
> 
> I have successfully transcoded with both, and by mistake using the HD encoding as well. I can't seem to get VideoRedo to work, and I definitely can't get CCExtract to work. Keep experimenting.
> 
> Time to install a new update.
> 
> Thanks moyekj for a great program :up: even though I am late to the party.


For me Encoding was experimental and chosen in the end on what I liked and what worked in my multiple setup I have. I know I dug at this for a while to.
Someone at one time posted that they liked the following - "I recommend using ff_tivo_sd for SD sources and ff_tivo_hd for HD sources."

I actually ran a test a while back on a half hour show and did the following encodes:
ff_h264_highrate
ff_tivo_hd
hb_tivo_hd
hb_tivo_hd_crf

In the end I liked the hb_tivo_hd_crf though mine is changed up in the settings a little to my likings and my setup. 
I store the shows so that they can be played on multiple devices in my household - Tivo/Oppo/WDTV Live Plus. I chose MKV because that is what my Oppo can read.


----------



## Hercules67

cburbs said:


> Why before and not after the encode?


This is where I get hung-up also.

Also, I *like* to additionally change files to .avi (smaller footprint). Which of the three files offers itself-up for this conversion better? --

1. mpg Output Directory (that's first pass transcoded ,from .tivo --> .mpg, right?)
2. .mpg Cut Directory (that's the one w/o commercials, right?)
3. Encode Output Directory (what is this file then?)

Avi.net recognizes (#1) but not (#2) and (#3). What processing steps am I missing?

I probably sound like a complete noob... Trust me, I am reading everything I can, and I have programming experience (but not in Java ** some Perl). I am just now learning this video stuff, and I've come a long way from what I knew.


----------



## cburbs

Hercules67 said:


> This is where I get hung-up also.
> 
> Also, I *like* to additionally change files to .avi (smaller footprint). Which of the three files offers itself-up for this conversion better? --
> 1. mpg Output Directory (that's first pass transcoded ,from .tivo --> .mpg, right?)
> 2. .mpg Cut Directory (that's the one w/o commercials, right?)
> 3. Encode Output Directory (what is this file then?)


Ok on that part
1) yes
2) Correct as long as you have it setup/working correctly
3) This is your final file output - say you select ff_tivo_hd as your encoding profile this is where the final file will be saved.

I am not sure what you mean on your *.avi question.


----------



## txporter

cburbs said:


> Why before and not after the encode?


Because MPEG2 files are easier to edit and scan for commercials. Now that VideoRedo can handle H.264 video, it probably doesn't matter too much*.

My workflow is basically identical to what jcthorne does.

* VRD needs to be fed constant framerate video. VRD will not usually accept Handbrake transcoded video because Handbrake likes to output variable framerate H.264 files. That in itself might be the most important reason for you to edit beforehand.


----------



## ThAbtO

Hercules67 said:


> Also, I *like* to additionally change files to .avi (smaller footprint).


.AVI is not smaller than .MPG, its slightly larger, because .AVI is a wrapper of the .MPG. If you want it smaller, then its .MP4 you want. Size can be reduced to about 1/3 of the original.


----------



## Hercules67

ThAbtO said:


> .AVI is not smaller than .MPG, its slightly larger, because .AVI is a wrapper of the .MPG. If you want it smaller, then its .MP4 you want. Size can be reduced to about 1/3 of the original.


Aha!

And did I read somewhere that actually the included ffmpeg WILL convert to AVI as well, if you set the arguments correctly, BUT as you say why do you need to?

I see with a couple of "Covert Affairs" files I did last night, that the resultant mp4 files worked out ok (and are much smaller whether with or w/o commercials). I think I used ff_tivo_sd AND VideoRedo worked (w/o my interference). Would ff_h264_med_rate be better?

And txporter, that's what I am trying to understand, how does jcthorne's workflow go...? Thanks for all the help.


----------



## jcthorne

My workflow may be a bit different than some others here but, here it is:

I use kmttg to dl and decrypt the file from tivo to an mpg file.

I use VAP/Video Redo to run quickstream fix on the file and rename it with correct series, season and episode data. File is placed on my file server.

I then open the files with VAP on my laptop and let VAP do the adscan. VAP launches VR to allow me to edit the cuts and save. VAP then saves the cut file to an mpg.

I use meGUI to encode the mpeg2 files to h264/ac3 in an mp4 container.

The reason I use so many steps is that none of these utilities can do all the steps and I cannot easily edit the commercials nor encode on my file server.

kmttg cannot properly name the files. VAP/VR cannot cut commercials without user intervention, nor can they encode properly to mp4. I refuse to purchase an upgrade to TV Suite until it can encode ac3 audio for tivo. So I use meGUI for the encodes. Not just ones from tivo, but ones I get elsewere as well.


----------



## Hercules67

A couple of quick questions come to mind:

1. What is VAP?
2. meGUI?

Are these tools I don't know about....?

Keep in mind, for our discussion purposes, I have downloaded the trial version of VideoRedo, and I don't plan on purchasing it (or the whole TV Suite), unless I see it's usefulness. I mean, as far as that goes, KMTTG can just decrypt the files for me, and I can then rename them with a diff. program, WHICH is something I want to do also. I have that problem as well. When I get out of sync with a cable series and I stop watching it, I look online at the Episode Guides, and then I'd need to rename the Episodes S2E16 (or something like that) so I can keep track of them.

I could possibly use my Roxio 9 for this, but have not attempted to yet.

Again, I am still at STD def video, but I will be purchasing a HD TiVo soon (I already have the cable card). 

I have been using:
ff_tivo_sd
ff_h264_med_rate
hb_tivo_sd


----------



## Hercules67

Strictly speaking, I am experiencing a different problem this morning:

The following error has occured:


> >> Running qsfix on I:\VIDEO\KMTTG\mpg Output Directory\Life After People - ''Sky's the Limit'' (Recorded Mar 2, 2010, HISTORY).mpg ...
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\KMTTG\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "I:\VIDEO\KMTTG\mpg Output Directory\Life After People - ''Sky's the Limit'' (Recorded Mar 2, 2010, HISTORY).mpg" "I:\VIDEO\KMTTG\mpg Output Directory\Life After People - ''Sky's the Limit'' (Recorded Mar 2, 2010, HISTORY).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\DOCUME~1\Mike\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRDLock8841121609031155015.tmp /x:480 /y:480
> qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\KMTTG\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "I:\VIDEO\KMTTG\mpg Output Directory\Life After People - ''Sky's the Limit'' (Recorded Mar 2, 2010, HISTORY).mpg" "I:\VIDEO\KMTTG\mpg Output Directory\Life After People - ''Sky's the Limit'' (Recorded Mar 2, 2010, HISTORY).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\DOCUME~1\Mike\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRDLock8841121609031155015.tmp /x:480 /y:480
> C:\KMTTG\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(60, 4) Microsoft VBScript runtime error: Object doesn't support this property or method: 'VideoReDo.SetFilterDimensions'


Then the next file that went in for processing has been running for 10 hours and 20 minutes:



> >> Running adscan on I:\VIDEO\KMTTG\mpg Output Directory\Life After People - ''Sky's the Limit'' (Recorded Mar 2, 2010, HISTORY).mpg ...
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\KMTTG\VRDscripts\adscan.vbs "I:\VIDEO\KMTTG\mpg Output Directory\Life After People - ''Sky's the Limit'' (Recorded Mar 2, 2010, HISTORY).mpg" "I:\VIDEO\KMTTG\mpg Output Directory\Life After People - ''Sky's the Limit'' (Recorded Mar 2, 2010, HISTORY).VPrj" /l:C:\DOCUME~1\Mike\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRDLock1990840470093649630.tmp


I can't figure out why... I killed it.

But why doesn't it like VRD QSFix? Running it the wrong place?


----------



## moyekj

Hercules67 said:


> Strictly speaking, I am experiencing a different problem this morning:
> 
> The following error has occured:
> 
> Then the next file that went in for processing has been running for 10 hours and 20 minutes:
> 
> I can't figure out why... I killed it.
> 
> But why doesn't it like VRD QSFix? Running it the wrong place?


You're probably running old version of VRD that doesn't support video dimension filtering through COM. You can turn it off in kmttg config->VideoRedo: unselect "Enable VideoRedo QS Fix video dimension filter"

If you do plan on editing/re-encoding files originating from TiVo series 3 or later VRD qsfix is pretty much a must otherwise you will most likey run into A/V sync issues or worse.


----------



## Hercules67

moyekj said:


> You're probably running old version of VRD that doesn't support video dimension filtering through COM. You can turn it off in kmttg config->VideoRedo: unselect "Enable VideoRedo QS Fix video dimension filter"
> 
> If you do plan on editing/re-encoding files originating from TiVo series 3 or later VRD qsfix is pretty much a must otherwise you will most likey run into A/V sync issues or worse.


I downloaded your updated version of KMTTG. What is the best way to update the program? Do a new install, OR replace files in place?


----------



## ThAbtO

I would simply replace the file kmttg.jar.


----------



## moyekj

Hercules67 said:


> I downloaded your updated version of KMTTG. What is the best way to update the program? Do a new install, OR replace files in place?


 Best way is unzip over existing installation and let it overwrite all files. kmttg.jar is the main file but sometimes (as with last release) other files get updated as well.


----------



## Hercules67

moyekj said:


> You're probably running old version of VRD that doesn't support video dimension filtering through COM. You can turn it off in kmttg config->VideoRedo: unselect "Enable VideoRedo QS Fix video dimension filter"
> 
> If you do plan on editing/re-encoding files originating from TiVo series 3 or later VRD qsfix is pretty much a must otherwise you will most likey run into A/V sync issues or worse.


It (VRD) says I am running version 2.5.6.512, Is that incorrect?


----------



## txporter

Hercules67 said:


> It (VRD) says I am running version 2.5.6.512, Is that incorrect?


Download the most recent beta version here. The full release versions are usually few and far between. A lot of work happens in the beta stages for VRD.


----------



## txporter

ThAbtO said:


> .AVI is not smaller than .MPG, its slightly larger, because .AVI is a wrapper of the .MPG. If you want it smaller, then its .MP4 you want. Size can be reduced to about 1/3 of the original.


I don't totally understand what you are saying here. MPEG4/AVI files should really always be smaller than MPEG2/MPG files. You can get better compression out of H.264/MP4 than MPEG4/AVI files though.

Are you thinking that he is just remuxing his MPEG2 video into AVI?

That being said, I do feel that H.264/MP4 is a much better final container for Tivo than MPEG4/AVI since it is natively accepted by Tivo.


----------



## moyekj

txporter said:


> Download the most recent beta version here. The full release versions are usually few and far between. A lot of work happens in the beta stages for VRD.


 That is TV Suite version. The $50 VRD Plus is here:
http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showthread.php?t=6972


----------



## Hercules67

moyekj said:


> That is TV Suite version. The $50 VRD Plus is here:
> http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showthread.php?t=6972


Thank you.

I also downloaded VAP (now that I know what it is). I am learning.

(Man...just don't get me interested in programming <I used to be pretty good, but that was eons ago>, because I might be able to contribute there also , I am getting that urge).

.........................................

Ok, here's what I want to learn how to do:

1. I want to learn how to batch a number of files so they can be done overnight while I am asleep, ie, let the PC do most of what I need while it's doing nothing else.

2. I want to learn how to rename the files with episode and season # data (something like S1E16). I know I probably have to do this manually, but where? Or more precisely when? I am still confused.

On #1 point, when I batch a bunch of files, invariably, after 2 files or so (even after I unchecked QSFix [remember, I had the wrong version]), the program gets stuck for like 10 hours+. I don't understand why.


----------



## Hercules67

txporter said:


> I don't totally understand what you are saying here. MPEG4/AVI files should really always be smaller than MPEG2/MPG files. You can get better compression out of H.264/MP4 than MPEG4/AVI files though.
> 
> Are you thinking that he is just remuxing his MPEG2 video into AVI?
> 
> That being said, I do feel that H.264/MP4 is a much better final container for Tivo than MPEG4/AVI since it is natively accepted by Tivo.


Which one is smaller and maintains quality? That's the one I want. I do not plan on sharing these files with anyone.

Avi.net will take an mpg file only.
Pazera will take any mpeg and convert to anything.

So that I can get it right in my head: When we talk about files:
1. A .Tivo is a wrapper that TIVO puts around a program (File, etc), in this case:
2. An .mpg file (located in the "mpg Output Directory"? Is that an MPEG-2 file? An MPEG-1? Is that the same as a DVD? Or is a DVD file what comes later? (I Thought MPEG-1 was mostly audio).
3. In the "mpg cut directory" is the file with-out the commercials - I get that. That's still an MPEG-2?
4. In the "Encoded Files Output Directory" is an MPEG-4 file. That's a "DVD-File" right? That's smaller than .mpg? Smaller than .tivo?

What's wrong if I took an .mpg (aka MPEG-2) and converted it to .avi with XVID or even H264/MP4 with Pazera, but KMTTG can do that much......?

PS. Darn, I am still confused.


----------



## Hercules67

jcthorne said:


> My workflow may be a bit different than some others here but, here it is:
> 
> I use kmttg to dl and decrypt the file from tivo to an mpg file.
> 
> I use VAP/Video Redo to run quickstream fix on the file and rename it with correct series, season and episode data. File is placed on my file server.
> 
> I then open the files with VAP on my laptop and let VAP do the adscan. VAP launches VR to allow me to edit the cuts and save. VAP then saves the cut file to an mpg.
> 
> I use meGUI to encode the mpeg2 files to h264/ac3 in an mp4 container.
> 
> The reason I use so many steps is that none of these utilities can do all the steps and I cannot easily edit the commercials nor encode on my file server.
> 
> kmttg cannot properly name the files. VAP/VR cannot cut commercials without user intervention, nor can they encode properly to mp4. I refuse to purchase an upgrade to TV Suite until it can encode ac3 audio for tivo. So I use meGUI for the encodes. Not just ones from tivo, but ones I get elsewere as well.


In the interest of not spamming the board, (I am looking more and more like a SPAM generator with all my posts, aren't I?)....I'll shut up after this. I am sorry.

Ok, I've been experimenting for a week now, and thank god, I've only screwed-up a couple of files, none that I really wanted to keep, but I need to get to a process that makes sense. However, I am sure, your-all's process was more time consuming because you had to work out the bugs/kinks out of the program. SO, take my frustrations with a grain of salt and a bow on the violin.

I'd really, REALLY would like to learn how to rename the files using VAP or whatever tool is best out there.


----------



## danterner

There are many renaming tools out there, but the best I've found is The Renamer: http://www.therenamer.com/


----------



## bwall23

Hercules67 said:


> This is where I get hung-up also.
> 
> Also, I *like* to additionally change files to .avi (smaller footprint). Which of the three files offers itself-up for this conversion better? --
> 
> 1. mpg Output Directory (that's first pass transcoded ,from .tivo --> .mpg, right?)
> 2. .mpg Cut Directory (that's the one w/o commercials, right?)
> 3. Encode Output Directory (what is this file then?)
> 
> Avi.net recognizes (#1) but not (#2) and (#3). What processing steps am I missing?
> 
> I probably sound like a complete noob... Trust me, I am reading everything I can, and I have programming experience (but not in Java ** some Perl). I am just now learning this video stuff, and I've come a long way from what I knew.


Late to the game, but want to clarify #1
mpg output directory is NOT TRANSCODED. It's just a plain ole mpeg2 from the TiVo (.TiVo file) with the encryption/wrapper removed. There is no transcoding/decoding/encoding done. It should be exactly the same transmission you received it as from the CableCO or OTA station, i.e. bit-for-bit what was transmitted, but with the TiVo wrapper (encryption) removed from it.


----------



## Hercules67

bwall23 said:


> Late to the game, but want to clarify #1
> mpg output directory is NOT TRANSCODED. It's just a plain ole mpeg2 from the TiVo (.TiVo file) with the encryption/wrapper removed. There is no transcoding/decoding/encoding done. It should be exactly the same transmission you received it as from the CableCO or OTA station, i.e. bit-for-bit what was transmitted, but with the TiVo wrapper (encryption) removed from it.


Ok, so I almost had this figured out correctly (I pretty much knew this)... 
Forgive me for another dumb question then:

Why are we trans-coding from MPEG-2 to MPEG-4?
-- Better Quality? Is that possible?
-- Smaller File? (ok, I would like that)
-- Broader support across devices? (now I am starting to understand)
-- and what do I lose if I was to go MPEG-2 -> AVI/XVID?


----------



## sanjonny

Herc,

Been gone a few days and missed some good discussion. First of all, one of the posts awhile back was wrong about mp4, in short we are talking about container vs. encode.

So if you take a tivo file natively off the tivo, it comes encrypted in mpeg2 format and named .tivo. kmttg then decrypts the file and changes the extension but not the mpeg2 format itself. So now you process it in kmttg. I will go more into that later, but still on container and encodes...apples and oranges per say.

So you have a file say simpsons.mpg. Mpg is a container, think of it as a shopping bag color of blue. inside the mpg file is a format of mpeg2 -apple lets say. If you then feed the file to avi.net you will encode the file to xvid format which turns your apple into a banana since it processes it and then places it in a different shopping bag color red-the avi container .avi . (just folllow along I am going somewhere)
Or you can take the same apple and encode it to H.264 and it turns it into a pear. Lets say you choose an mp4 file. Then your apple has been changed to a pear and is a shopping bag of green - mp4. Now you can take the same pear and put it into a yellow bag which is the matroska-container .mkv. The pear is still a pear in each, but in the mp4 bag, you can only have one audio stream and I think maybe one subtitle stream.

In the mkv format, you can take the same pear and include several audio files, say english and directors commentary and german soundtracks and the closed captions for all of them- all in the yellow bag - mkv, but you cannot fit all that into the green bag-mp4 because it will not hold all the extra stuff.

Someone incorrectly posted the thing about avi being bigger than mpg and mp4 and all that, which is why you are confused. The extension doesn't always refer to the encoding.

For example, you can have an .avi container that holds xvid content, or mpeg2 content or several others, it is just the bag the file comes in.

It is a bit more complicated because some containers only take one kind of audio stream and others can take more (AAC vs AC3 and all that) which is why some set top boxes like the wd box have problems playing shows that arent just right. They are correct for the specs but the box can only play ac3 audio and not aac or whatever. That is a whole other confusing thing.

So simpsons.tivo is decryted by kmttg and renamed simpsons.mpg

Simpsons.mpg in mpeg2 format. Could also be called simpsons.vob (dvd) or simpsons.avi.

Encode to xvid- simpsons.avi 
Encode to h264 - simpsons.mkv or simpsons.mp4 even simpsons.avi but might have some problem, or now FLV-flash video

The encoding is different than the container, which is why there is a lot of confusion.

In general to shrink files, the order is mpg mpeg2 (which is already compressed) to xvid -avi to h264 -mkv or mp4 or even flv.

mpg is generally bigger than xvid is generally bigger than h264.

The containers have different strengths and weaknesses, you can read more about them on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_container_formats and follow some other stuff there, but hopefully this makes sense. More in next post


----------



## jcthorne

Hercules67 said:


> I'd really, REALLY would like to learn how to rename the files using VAP or whatever tool is best out there.


VAP will do what you want. Click Advance Configuration and place a naming template for the output files.

Mine is:

{title} S{seasonnum}E{epnum} {eptitle}

which generates file names that look like this:

Law & Order: Criminal Intent S01E16 The Prodigy.mpg


----------



## sanjonny

Second, as for processing, here is what I do (scroll back for more detail, I went thru this a few weeks ago)

Use kmttg to pull show off tivo, decrypt, qsfix and adscan all in one session. Basically select the files to be processed and check the boxes listed and after awhile kmttg will process them all. I use videoredo for the qsfix and adscan- it is worth it. But you cannot trust the automated cuts.

Then later on, have a cup of coffee and open the project (adscan) files in videoredo sequentially and manually check the commercials. Some files will need no modifications, some will need some playing around with. As you get used to the software, you get pretty fast at it and usually I wait until I have like 20 files to go thru and it normally might take 5 minutes to go thru them all if none need major editing or 15 if there is alot of editing needed. After I check/edit each file, I save the project file and edit check the next one.

AFter I have gone thru all the 20 shows. I then go to files in kmttg and load them, select adcut only and have kmttg run the adcut (you can set several options as to what you want to keep or whatever), I basically have it remove the original file and project file once I have completed them all automated.

So then depending on what settings you have, you will have your 20 shows all cut and pretty and ready for any post processing you are planning on doing.

It makes sense to cut the commercials out before encoding because it saves time. If one third of everything is commercials, then if you cut the file down, you will only encode 2/3 as much as if you tried to cut commercials later. And once you have the hang of it, it goes really fast.

Now for shows that I want to encode in xvid or rename or both, I rename them, then move to a different directory just to make life and sorting easier and then run index.net on the 20 files which prepares them for avi.net (saves manual time) then load them and choose settings for each in avi.net and batch encode them, and then delete the cutmpg file. Assume I had 20gb of files, now I might only have 3gb in xvid format.

If I want to encode to H264 (which I do not usually due with tivo files due to the extra time and issues with playing back on slower computers) I would load them into handbrake or video.net and process them that way- for me always matroska because I can easily convert that to mp4 if needed.

I don't use the built in encoder profiles in kmttg as I have run into audio sync issues in the past. I have even made my own profiles in kmttg and still had troubles. I plan to work on this later, but actually using avi.net, I can choose per file how much compression I want, some shows I really shrink down if I think I might not watch them too much and others I know I will watch over and over again, I don't shrink as much so they look prettier. The downside is avi.net only goes to 720p, but that is fine by me for the shows I use it on.

If you watch most of your shows back on the tivo, you might want to choose mp4 because it is natively supported but limited in my mind. You can always stream them back using streambaby if needed which is why I use mkv because I like the other features.

I then place the files on my server and enjoy. I mostly watch archived stuff thru my settop boxes or my tv which all have ways to watch them. I have a brite view stb which is vary forgiving of format issues, vs the wd which i had at first but wanted to throw away because of the audio issues with it only playing basically one type of audio for many files.

I have one tivo/tv that doesn't have a stb and to watch the mkv and xvid files there, i use streambaby, which works fine.


----------



## jcthorne

Hercules67 said:


> Ok, so I almost had this figured out correctly (I pretty much knew this)...
> Forgive me for another dumb question then:
> 
> Why are we trans-coding from MPEG-2 to MPEG-4?
> -- Better Quality? Is that possible?
> -- Smaller File? (ok, I would like that)
> -- Broader support across devices? (now I am starting to understand)
> -- and what do I lose if I was to go MPEG-2 -> AVI/XVID?


You cannot push an avi/xvid to tivo without transcoding again. mpeg2 or mp4 only. mp4 containing an h264 video stream is far more compact than an mpeg2 stream and pushes to tivo far faster than real time. This allows instant access from the tivo menu for files stored on a server.


----------



## jcthorne

sanjonny said:


> I have a brite view stb which is vary forgiving of format issues, vs the wd which i had at first but wanted to throw away because of the audio issues with it only playing basically one type of audio for many files.


Interesting choice. I actually chose a WDTV BECAUSE it was one of the very few devices that would correctly play an mp4 file containing h264 video and an ac3 5.1 soundtrack. IE the same files I prepare for Tivo play perfectly on the WDTV.


----------



## Hercules67

sanjonny said:


> Second, as for processing, here is what I do (scroll back for more detail, I went thru this a few weeks ago)
> 
> Use kmttg to pull show off tivo, decrypt, qsfix and adscan all in one session. Basically select the files to be processed and check the boxes listed and after awhile kmttg will process them all. I use videoredo for the qsfix and adscan- it is worth it. But you cannot trust the automated cuts.
> 
> Then later on, have a cup of coffee and open the project (adscan) files in videoredo sequentially and manually check the commercials. Some files will need no modifications, some will need some playing around with. As you get used to the software, you get pretty fast at it and usually I wait until I have like 20 files to go thru and it normally might take 5 minutes to go thru them all if none need major editing or 15 if there is alot of editing needed. After I check/edit each file, I save the project file and edit check the next one.
> 
> AFter I have gone thru all the 20 shows. I then go to files in kmttg and load them, select adcut only and have kmttg run the adcut (you can set several options as to what you want to keep or whatever), I basically have it remove the original file and project file once I have completed them all automated.
> 
> So then depending on what settings you have, you will have your 20 shows all cut and pretty and ready for any post processing you are planning on doing.
> 
> It makes sense to cut the commercials out before encoding because it saves time. If one third of everything is commercials, then if you cut the file down, you will only encode 2/3 as much as if you tried to cut commercials later. And once you have the hang of it, it goes really fast.
> 
> Now for shows that I want to encode in xvid or rename or both, I rename them, then move to a different directory just to make life and sorting easier and then run index.net on the 20 files which prepares them for avi.net (saves manual time) then load them and choose settings for each in avi.net and batch encode them, and then delete the cutmpg file. Assume I had 20gb of files, now I might only have 3gb in xvid format.
> 
> If I want to encode to H264 (which I do not usually due with tivo files due to the extra time and issues with playing back on slower computers) I would load them into handbrake or video.net and process them that way- for me always matroska because I can easily convert that to mp4 if needed.
> 
> I don't use the built in encoder profiles in kmttg as I have run into audio sync issues in the past. I have even made my own profiles in kmttg and still had troubles. I plan to work on this later, but actually using avi.net, I can choose per file how much compression I want, some shows I really shrink down if I think I might not watch them too much and others I know I will watch over and over again, I don't shrink as much so they look prettier. The downside is avi.net only goes to 720p, but that is fine by me for the shows I use it on.
> 
> If you watch most of your shows back on the tivo, you might want to choose mp4 because it is natively supported but limited in my mind. You can always stream them back using streambaby if needed which is why I use mkv because I like the other features.
> 
> I then place the files on my server and enjoy. I mostly watch archived stuff thru my settop boxes or my tv which all have ways to watch them. I have a brite view stb which is vary forgiving of format issues, vs the wd which i had at first but wanted to throw away because of the audio issues with it only playing basically one type of audio for many files.
> 
> I have one tivo/tv that doesn't have a stb and to watch the mkv and xvid files there, i use streambaby, which works fine.


:up:

+1000 Thanks. I am going to try.

Please understand, I had inferred most of this, but I could not coherently make it work on VRD. Now I am going to try again. 

I am going to be in the hospital with my wife post-op the next few days, and I am going to try to take some files with me on the laptop. Thanks.


----------



## sanjonny

jcthorne said:


> You cannot push an avi/xvid to tivo without transcoding again. mpeg2 or mp4 only. mp4 containing an h264 video stream is far more compact than an mpeg2 stream and pushes to tivo far faster than real time. This allows instant access from the tivo menu for files stored on a server.


if in xvid format, stream baby converts on the fly, so minus about a 5 second pause, no real difference if you are serving it via streaming. if you want to physicallly place it on the tivo (and why would you, just gonna take up space), yes, mp4 is okay and h264 can be smaller ( you could actually encode it to be larger, like taking a 720p 2 mb/sec file and encoding it to 1920 15mb/s, but that would be silly. on a relative basis, h264 is better compression than xvid, but not a vast difference.

xvid is also faster than realtime, and if i remember correctly only certain audio format on the mp4 works, so some mp4 will not play on tivo without transcoding anyway (back to the whole container vs encoder).

whatever floats your boat, i am just sharing what i do and tryi g to point out all the options. if you love h264 in mp4 format, and hate xvid, that is okay. i have just had the most success with the h264 mkv and xvid avi format for reasons already discussed, but i do use all the formats.


----------



## sanjonny

jcthorne said:


> Interesting choice. I actually chose a WDTV BECAUSE it was one of the very few devices that would correctly play an mp4 file containing h264 video and an ac3 5.1 soundtrack. IE the same files I prepare for Tivo play perfectly on the WDTV.


i had one wd (granted this was a year ago) but i had so many problems with format/audio issues on xvid and mp4 and flv that i wanted to throw the thing away. i did return it. i imagine there have been some updates to it now, but the brite view is cheaper and plays almost anything, even incorrectly labeled containers and formats, though certain flash videos it used to play it now doesnt (but alternate firmware allows this)

if i remember, the wd would not place mpeg2 aac which lots of tivo stuff has or something like that. sd content was hit or miss and i forget why but it would not play everything right off the tivo because of audio issues.

to its credit, i think briteview performs a mediainfo style lookup on the file regardless of container extension and just plays it. incorrectly named xvid avi labeled mpg and vice versa all play on the briteview. i think now it is smaller and cost 80 bucks but for 50 bucks, you cannot go wrong. like i said, i imagine the wd is better now, but i really have no interest in it since my bv works great.


----------



## sanjonny

speaking of renamers, i have a ton of south park episodes in the title - episode format. does anyone know of a program that will help me fix that? say south park - bass to mouth. most of the renamers want the s15e08 in front of it. anyone know a way to rename that doesnt have that? 

i imagine you could integrate that into kmttg like is done in nextpvr, where there is a plugin that will properly rename the episode on transfer, maybe another suggestion for future development as i think that would be good for kmttg.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

This is a fantastic thread.

Thanks to moyekj for writing kmttg and for continuously improving it. The only thing I ask for is that the program be rewritten in Python rather than Java. Perhaps the next major release? 

Thanks to everyone else for all the great information on containers, transcoding, supplemental programs, etc.


----------



## Hercules67

danterner said:


> There are many renaming tools out there, but the best I've found is The Renamer: http://www.therenamer.com/


I can't seem to get this to work. Since this forum is about KMTTG, can you PM me about it? OR not, if other people want to learn from this. Apparently, it wont take MPEG2 or MPEG4 files? Only AVI? And it didn't like any of my files from TIVO after they were renamed from .tivo to .mp4 or whatever. Why is that?


----------



## jcthorne

sanjonny said:


> if in xvid format, stream baby converts on the fly, so minus about a 5 second pause, no real difference if you are serving it via streaming. if you want to physicallly place it on the tivo (and why would you, just gonna take up space), yes, mp4 is okay and h264 can be smaller ( you could actually encode it to be larger, like taking a 720p 2 mb/sec file and encoding it to 1920 15mb/s, but that would be silly. on a relative basis, h264 is better compression than xvid, but not a vast difference.
> 
> xvid is also faster than realtime, and if i remember correctly only certain audio format on the mp4 works, so some mp4 will not play on tivo without transcoding anyway (back to the whole container vs encoder).
> 
> whatever floats your boat, i am just sharing what i do and tryi g to point out all the options. if you love h264 in mp4 format, and hate xvid, that is okay. i have just had the most success with the h264 mkv and xvid avi format for reasons already discussed, but i do use all the formats.


Because I gave up on streaming via streambaby. For HD files the problems, rebuffering etc all ended up with a WAF of zero.

I use pytivo and vidmgr. mp4 files with h264/ac3 are selected from the tivo using a glorious HD interface and pushed instantly upon selection. IE select what you want to watch and its available now. All the benifits of streaming with none of the problems, and a number of better features too.

ALL of my video on our server is stored in mp4 containers with h264/ac3. It all plays on the tivo natively. It also all plays on any pc we own and the WDTV box we keep in our motorhome. One file for all. WAF of 100%.


----------



## jcthorne

sanjonny said:


> speaking of renamers, i have a ton of south park episodes in the title - episode format. does anyone know of a program that will help me fix that? say south park - bass to mouth. most of the renamers want the s15e08 in front of it. anyone know a way to rename that doesnt have that?
> 
> i imagine you could integrate that into kmttg like is done in nextpvr, where there is a plugin that will properly rename the episode on transfer, maybe another suggestion for future development as i think that would be good for kmttg.


MetaGenerator3 will do what you want and save metadata files for the tivo as well as cover art for the files if you wish.


----------



## lpwcomp

sanjonny said:


> speaking of renamers, i have a ton of south park episodes in the title - episode format. does anyone know of a program that will help me fix that? say south park - bass to mouth. most of the renamers want the s15e08 in front of it. anyone know a way to rename that doesnt have that?
> 
> i imagine you could integrate that into kmttg like is done in nextpvr, where there is a plugin that will properly rename the episode on transfer, maybe another suggestion for future development as i think that would be good for kmttg.


example : You have a file with a name like "south park - bass to mouth.xxx" What exactly do you want to change it to?


----------



## sanjonny

lpwcomp said:


> example : You have a file with a name like "south park - bass to mouth.xxx" What exactly do you want to change it to?


Actually, I found filebot, which takes a little getting used to the interface but gets exactly what I was looking for, which is basically taking my file and renaming it with episode title and number so that I could take my 288 south parks and get them organized by season and such.

I too tried the renamer, which works okay for some things, but I didn't really like that it just does it, without preview in some cases. I also tried tvrenamer which worked okay too, but needs the episode and season number to work.

I will also take a look at metagenerator 3, since I like to explore many options and fine the one that works best for me.

So the good news is filebot will take south park - bass to mouth.avi and turn it into (not sure about the true numbers since i dont have the file open) but south park S15E12 Bass to Mouth.avi.

The thing I really liked about tv renamer is it will then take the properly formatted file, look it up and move the files into folders by season and also show you the episodes you are missing. It really is pretty cool. I found several series I was missing an episode or two which were in a different folder than where they should be, so tvrenamer helped organize a bunch of stuff.

For the person who has everything in mp4 h264 (sorry, don't remember your name) I really never have a problem with streambaby and xvids and as previously mentioned, way too many problems with 264 decodes on older computers or my slower netbooks or whatever, but again, to each his own. I really do not send much back to the tivo anymore so the other convenience of mkv and/or xvid is better for me. I will say that recently, any dvds that I convert i have to use mkv format because I can then keep some structure and all commentary tracks and such in one file, which for me is the holy grail of movies, and i can link as mentioned before. Since I archive lots of movies but watch them later on (like a year later) it is nice to have everything there and easier to have it mostly in one file. That means that most of my movies at least newer ones are in 264 format, which wont play on my netbook and older computer, but I have lots of other stuff to play on it!!!!

I don't know what the WAF or WAV error was you were talking about? Maybe since I have a strong server and fast network, I don't have the problems with streambaby you have. I love it because it just works and poking around I can see some other good stuff that can be done with it too.

Going further, for downloads of shows off of tivo, there seems to be some good open source apis and code around that I think it is a good suggestion to put some renaming code into kmttg and lookup episode info and such. I would just add that as a feature suggestion, because I imagine many people would use it. Maybe just calling code to filebot or whatever would work too and I again think people would appreciate it. So there is my new suggestion.

On another note, I recently have been using nextpvr and there is a one line program that it runs to rename files in the save process with the season and episode name and number integrated into the gui, which is of course where I got the idea for adding it to kmttg.

Again thanks for eveyone's help and suggestions, maybe I will get off my lazy butt at some point and write a wiki for kmttg or add to it with all this great software and learning we share, so new persons to the program don't have to spend as much time trying out all kinds of stuff.


----------



## sanjonny

on another note, I think i found an interesting bug.

Recently when running a refresh of the now playing list on my tivo hd, I have somehow caused the flag for copy protection to be cleared. Which means that then it allows kmttg to download and process the file like it was not a copy protected file. it shows in the npl and will download and process.

I do not know exactly the circumstances that work, but it has happened now on at least three files and it has to be refreshed while the show is recorded. Anyone else know about this or know more about it? I of course hate my cable card restrictions so this weird bug has potential...


----------



## cweb

moyekj:

Since the Elite has four tuners does it make sense to have an option where it can autotune all four tuners?


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> moyekj:
> 
> Since the Elite has four tuners does it make sense to have an option where it can autotune all four tuners?


 My impression is that very few use or even know about autotune, plus if you have Premiere/Elite TTG downloads are very fast anyway which kind of reduces the need for it. Could be updated I suppose but I don't have much incentive to do so since I don't use it and don't have or plan on getting an Elite (3 TiVos = 6 tuners is enough for me).


----------



## jcthorne

sanjonny said:


> For the person who has everything in mp4 h264 (sorry, don't remember your name) I really never have a problem with streambaby and xvids and as previously mentioned, way too many problems with 264 decodes on older computers or my slower netbooks or whatever, but again, to each his own. I really do not send much back to the tivo anymore so the other convenience of mkv and/or xvid is better for me. I will say that recently, any dvds that I convert i have to use mkv format because I can then keep some structure and all commentary tracks and such in one file, which for me is the holy grail of movies, and i can link as mentioned before. Since I archive lots of movies but watch them later on (like a year later) it is nice to have everything there and easier to have it mostly in one file. That means that most of my movies at least newer ones are in 264 format, which wont play on my netbook and older computer, but I have lots of other stuff to play on it!!!!
> 
> I don't know what the WAF or WAV error was you were talking about? Maybe since I have a strong server and fast network, I don't have the problems with streambaby you have. I love it because it just works and poking around I can see some other good stuff that can be done with it too.


If streambaby and xvids work fine for you, then by all means use them. They work for many. Its obvious from your response that you are using DVD and SD video. Once you move to BluRay and HD material both xvid and streambaby will become FAR less useful.

WAF is Wife Acceptance Factor, a term used pretty frequently in these discussions of home theater equipment. For me, and I suspect most on this forum, this is a hobby. For my wife, its the home theater and it should 'just work'. It does. All the tinkering goes on in the background. The part she and guests see is polished and works. Every time.

My comment was with regard to streambaby needed to stop and rebuffer after every 1GB of transfer. For a BluRay movie, that can be every 10 minutes. NOT ACCEPTABLE.

You are correct my server is not a high powered pc. Power consumption alone does not allow that in my home. Ours is a Syology NAS and an old low power (35w) laptop. I wish the NAS could do it all on its own but I ran into roadblocks for music and Usenet. If the laptop is necessary, I keep it busy. The NAS maintains the 18Tb RAID array but I run nothing else on it. I should.

Your idea about kmttg doing the lookups and file naming was previously suggested and dismissed by moyekj the author. Its his project. VAP takes over and does it.


----------



## ccrider2

moyekj said:


> My impression is that very few use or even know about autotune, plus if you have Premiere/Elite TTG downloads are very fast anyway which kind of reduces the need for it. Could be updated I suppose but I don't have much incentive to do so since I don't use it and don't have or plan on getting an Elite (3 TiVos = 6 tuners is enough for me).


*************:up:Save Auto Tune :up:*************

I only have an old S3, but I use it instead of switching back to the TiVo input on the TV just to change the TiVo channels.


----------



## wmcbrine

ccrider2 said:


> *************:up:Save Auto Tune :up:*************


[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EWruiIjBmo[/media]


----------



## Hercules67

I have a question about VideoRedo:

Do I run QS Fix in VideoRedo or in VAP? ie, through KMTTG or afterwards? the reason I ask, is because right now, I am running VideoRedo as a trial which will expire. But if I don't need it, and can run QS Fix in VAP, then I can uncheck QS Fix in KMTTG?

Please explain so a noob can understand. Thanks.


----------



## sanjonny

Hercules67 said:


> I have a question about VideoRedo:
> 
> Do I run QS Fix in VideoRedo or in VAP? ie, through KMTTG or afterwards? the reason I ask, is because right now, I am running VideoRedo as a trial which will expire. But if I don't need it, and can run QS Fix in VAP, then I can uncheck QS Fix in KMTTG?
> 
> Please explain so a noob can understand. Thanks.


QSfix is part of vidredo, so you have to pay for it. I personally have never tried VAP as almost everything I need to do can be done thru kmttg, so why add another layer of complexity. As I am understanding more, I think kmttg can pull almost anything else so no real need for me to go to vap anyway (at least yet) Scroll back and read again about how I do my vids, one combined step is download, generate metadata, decrypt, qstream and adscan. Then open manually for commercial check each file (whenever I get around to it) then thru files menu deselect all the boxes but adcut, and have kmttg run adcut on everything and move it to the folder where I want it.

For me no VAP involved yet, and hopefully, I can add custom commands via encode or postprocessing to do everything else I end up doing.


----------



## sanjonny

jcthorne said:


> If streambaby and xvids work fine for you, then by all means use them. They work for many. Its obvious from your response that you are using DVD and SD video. Once you move to BluRay and HD material both xvid and streambaby will become FAR less useful.
> 
> WAF is Wife Acceptance Factor, a term used pretty frequently in these discussions of home theater equipment. For me, and I suspect most on this forum, this is a hobby. For my wife, its the home theater and it should 'just work'. It does. All the tinkering goes on in the background. The part she and guests see is polished and works. Every time.
> 
> My comment was with regard to streambaby needed to stop and rebuffer after every 1GB of transfer. For a BluRay movie, that can be every 10 minutes. NOT ACCEPTABLE.
> 
> You are correct my server is not a high powered pc. Power consumption alone does not allow that in my home. Ours is a Syology NAS and an old low power (35w) laptop. I wish the NAS could do it all on its own but I ran into roadblocks for music and Usenet. If the laptop is necessary, I keep it busy. The NAS maintains the 18Tb RAID array but I run nothing else on it. I should.
> 
> Your idea about kmttg doing the lookups and file naming was previously suggested and dismissed by moyekj the author. Its his project. VAP takes over and does it.


Out of curiosity, what is the waf error you talked about earlier? I guess I don't use it enough to see it.

I do stream HD content back to the tivo, actually that is the only thing I stream back, as everything else is STB world and it is only one tv where I use streambaby to send content (since no stb), but it is almost always HD from another tivo sent to the computer. No bluray cause I don't own one and we don't watch dvds on that.

Unfortunately, the way tivo community has this thread, it is hard to find what has been suggested or not and what the response is because of how this forum handles it. Really based on the huge length of this thread, it should be a sticky and several sub forums under it with suggestions, bugs, tips and all kinds of other stuff.

But it's not so oh well, At least it has been considered. I don't know if moyekj would rather have people use the google source page more for that or if the board admins would change this thread into its own forum, but it would definitely make it easier for newer users to learn first of all how great this program is and all the tricks to make it work for them earlier. In just the last week, I have found/learned a few things I have been wondering about for over a year working with video files that just happened to come up.

Unfortunately, it seems the tivo world likes these huge long threads vs structured forum style, as I often see this type of thing (relating to chip mods and other stuff or basically any cool tivo tricks) it just seems to be how it is. I don't quite know why, but much different than replay world that I came from mostly or even say nextprv.

It also seems that some owners get really cranky when people ask questions and say use search or read the threads or whatever ( I know I ran into that alot in the beginning of tivo ownership) which I understand because they see the same questions over and over again, but search doesn't always find it and if you have owned a tivo for 10 years, you have read the whole thread, if you just got one two weeks ago and are trying to learn, it is really frustrating. In this thread back in the 80s or so, you can see where I came into it and experience some of the same stuff Hercules is going thru now.

Anyway, this comment is getting away from me, i will get off my soapbox again, just a comment and thought. I LOVE kmttg and am willing to help anyone with what I know, I do the same in replay world, and I understand where a new user coming in can be lost or just not know what has been suggested or limitations of the program till they find them.


----------



## sanjonny

speaking of learning new things - JCthorne, what is vidmgr and harmonium, i cant even find anything on harmonium after internet search. I am guessing maybe some kind of jukebox program?


----------



## cburbs

sanjonny said:


> speaking of learning new things - JCthorne, what is vidmgr and harmonium, i cant even find anything on harmonium after internet search. I am guessing maybe some kind of jukebox program?


http://code.google.com/p/harmonium/ - music playback


----------



## jcthorne

Yes, Harmonium is a music server app that runs in java and serves music and high res menus, album art etc to the tivo. It runs on platforms other than pc, but I was never able to get it to run on my Synology NAS under linux. I run it on a pc under winxp (my low power laptop that does home server duties)

vidmgr is an add on for pytivo and pyhme. It serves up video, sorted and categorized any way you like with full hd menus, movie art and film info. Check out this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=468466


----------



## Hercules67

sanjonny said:


> QSfix is part of vidredo, so you have to pay for it. I personally have never tried VAP as almost everything I need to do can be done thru kmttg, so why add another layer of complexity. As I am understanding more, I think kmttg can pull almost anything else so no real need for me to go to vap anyway (at least yet) Scroll back and read again about how I do my vids, one combined step is download, generate metadata, decrypt, qstream and adscan. Then open manually for commercial check each file (whenever I get around to it) then thru files menu deselect all the boxes but adcut, and have kmttg run adcut on everything and move it to the folder where I want it.
> 
> For me no VAP involved yet, and hopefully, I can add custom commands via encode or postprocessing to do everything else I end up doing.


sanjonny,

I did not find the POST you describe where you talk about how you process your vids. I know in the last 3 pages you talked about it some, and I gleaned a general understanding of what you do, BUT I am confused on whether you use VideoRedo or not. In this post, you seem to say not, yet in a following post, you suggest that you do.

What is the best strategy?

Last night I run a batch of "Covert Affairs" episodes, I was behind on through the decoder and ad detect. When I opened them in VDR, I saw no marks. SO, I re-run Ad Detect. The manual detection (visually), went pretty fast, and I was able to preserve the end credits (which I want to). Then I re-batch them through KMTTG to re-encode. I renamed them with MetaGenerator 3. Everything else I tried to rename with failed miserably, either due to my ineptitude, or because I don't have enough info to use the tool.

Overall, the experience was successful. I need to know:

1) Can this be done without QSFix?
2) Can this be done without VideoRedo?
3) If yes, with WHAT?
4) If not, how do I get the BETA version of VideoRedo to overwrite my regularly installed version of VDR, and do I still need a key for IT? I guess I need to buy VDR...

Thanks sanjonny!


----------



## ThAbtO

Hercules67 said:


> sanjonny,
> 
> I did not find the POST you describe where you talk about how you process your vids. I know in the last 3 pages you talked about it some, and I gleaned a general understanding of what you do, BUT I am confused on whether you use VideoRedo or not. In this post, you seem to say not, yet in a following post, you suggest that you do.
> 
> What is the best strategy?
> 
> Last night I run a batch of "Covert Affairs" episodes, I was behind on through the decoder and ad detect. When I opened them in VDR, I saw no marks. SO, I re-run Ad Detect. The manual detection (visually), went pretty fast, and I was able to preserve the end credits (which I want to). Then I re-batch them through KMTTG to re-encode. I renamed them with MetaGenerator 3. Everything else I tried to rename with failed miserably, either due to my ineptitude, or because I don't have enough info to use the tool.
> 
> Overall, the experience was successful. I need to know:
> 
> 1) Can this be done without QSFix?
> 2) Can this be done without VideoRedo?
> 3) If yes, with WHAT?
> 4) If not, how do I get the BETA version of VideoRedo to overwrite my regularly installed version of VDR, and do I still need a key for IT? I guess I need to buy VDR...
> 
> Thanks sanjonny!


When you run the ad-detect, it creates a small file with a .vprj extension, opening that in VideoReDo will produce the ad detect marks and open the video.


----------



## sanjonny

Hercules67 said:


> sanjonny,
> 
> Overall, the experience was successful. I need to know:
> 
> 1) Can this be done without QSFix?
> 2) Can this be done without VideoRedo?
> 3) If yes, with WHAT?
> 4) If not, how do I get the BETA version of VideoRedo to overwrite my regularly installed version of VDR, and do I still need a key for IT? I guess I need to buy VDR...
> 
> Thanks sanjonny!


I use vidredo and qsfix which is part of vidredo. I process most everything (non tivo HD and replaympg files too) thru kmttg in the manner noted.

You cannot qsfix without vidredo, though there are other ways to accomplish this which basically fixes audio sync issues and a few other things (mainly that vidredo cannot handle multiple dimensions say 1900x1200 and 1280 x 720 in the same file so it forces all video to one stream for processing)

You can use the free comskip and adcut but I found it is just worth the money to use videoredo, I didn't want to spend the money as you can do it all with public tools, but I did just to make life easier. Also they used to be on the ffmpeg list of shame for violation of their license, don't know if that is still the case or not, but anyway that is another discussion.

Scroll back a few pages and then a few pages more and look at kmttg window while reading the process I use and it might make more sense. My next post is related to something that might be a bug but since you are starting out might confuse you, so you might just skip over it to keep your sanity.


----------



## sanjonny

At moyekj's suggestion, I have set up a few copies of kmttg to run different scripts to process h264 ts and M2ts files. Some interesting stuff has happened as a result.

First off, I do not run them at the same time, but one after the other. One setup is named kmttg TIVO and another KMTTG 1212-TS.

I have edited the scripts within the scripts directory on each kmttg setup as discusssed before to process the various file types. This is not without a couple of issues but I have it working for the three major types I deal with.

I also have both version 3 and 4 of vidredo on my computer just to help me see differently which one I am running for the time being. vers 3 processes tivo files and 4 for TS and m2ts.

But the problem is, settings from the previous instance are retained, sometimes just for a short while and sometimes till reboot.

For example, I run the tivo version and process my files as normal it opens version 3 and runs fine.

Then I close out tivo version and open TS kmttg version. When it gets to actually processing the files, it might still call the version 3 vidredo even though its configuration should pull up version 4.

It seems to run the correct script most of the time but I have once or twice had it pull the wrong script too, being I want the ts script in kmttg-ts\vrdscripts but it might pull the one in kmttg\vrdscripts instead which would try and convert the TS file to mpg in its output and takes forever because of the encoding.

More likely is that it will pull the wrong version of vidredo even though the command line will say it is pulling version 3 it pulls version 4

example:

Launching queued jobs enabled. Resuming normal job processing.
>> Running adcut on E:\tivo recordings\mpg\American Experience - We Shall Remain Tecumsehs Vision (00-11_14_2011).mpg ...
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\adcut.vbs "E:\tivo recordings\mpg\American Experience - We Shall Remain Tecumsehs Vision (00-11_14_2011).VPrj" "e:\tivo recordings\cut\American Experience - We Shall Remain Tecumsehs Vision (00-11_14_2011).mpg" /l:C:\DOCUME~1\JONATH~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRDLock7398823451552004268.tmp /m 
Launching queued jobs disabled. Queued jobs will not be launched.
Launching queued jobs enabled. Resuming normal job processing.
Launching queued jobs disabled. Queued jobs will not be launched.
adcut job completed: 0:17:34
---DONE--- job=adcut output=e:\tivo recordings\cut\American Experience - We Shall Remain Tecumsehs Vision (00-11_14_2011).mpg
(Deleted vprj file: E:\tivo recordings\mpg\American Experience - We Shall Remain Tecumsehs Vision (00-11_14_2011).VPrj)
(Deleted mpeg file: E:\tivo recordings\mpg\American Experience - We Shall Remain Tecumsehs Vision (00-11_14_2011).mpg)


This is the correct behavior, but then say I closed that and tried to process a kmttg-ts file for adcut, it might still open vidredo version 3 which is in the memory or registry I guess even though the kmttg-ts configuration is set to open and use the version 4 which is in a different directory.

The problem is usually using the wrong vidredo, but since vers 3 doesn't run h264, then it will error our until I can convince kmttg to use the correct version of videoredo.

I hope that isn't too confusing, essentially it mostly calls the correct scripts but it sometimes calls the incorrect program
vidredo 3 is in Program Files\VideoReDoTVSuite Directory and vers 4 in \Program Files\VideoReDoTVSuite 4 directory.

It might be that the errors go away if I just pointed both versions to the 4 directory but the problems seems to be it not respecting the configured location for each instance of kmttg. Again, they are not running at the same time, but one after another.


----------



## innocentfreak

I don't use suggestions so not a big deal for me, but I found if you copy season passes using KMTTG from one TiVo to another it doesn't seem to apply any thumbs ratings. I noticed this on my Elite last night that most of my season passes don't have a thumbs up.

Just wanted to give a heads up to those who use suggestions.


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> I also have both version 3 and 4 of vidredo on my computer just to help me see differently which one I am running for the time being. vers 3 processes tivo files and 4 for TS and m2ts.
> 
> But the problem is, settings from the previous instance are retained, sometimes just for a short while and sometimes till reboot.


 That's actually a VideoRedo issue. For COM jobs VideoRedo registers the last VRD that you run GUI for, so if you have more than 1 version of VRD installed that creates issues. i.e. If last time VRD you ran was version 3 then COM will use version 3 next time you invoke from kmttg. Note that version 4 of VRD should be superset of version 3, so you should just use version 4 for everything.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> That's actually a VideoRedo issue. For COM jobs VideoRedo registers the last VRD that you run GUI for, so if you have more than 1 version of VRD installed that creates issues. i.e. If last time VRD you ran was version 3 then COM will use version 3 next time you invoke from kmttg. Note that version 4 of VRD should be superset of version 3, so you should just use version 4 for everything.


That makes sense. I was trying to keep them separate mostly so I visually could tell what each was doing when looking up and trying different things but now that I know what causes it, I will just switch it all to 4.

Going back a little to the adcut, I have parsed thru the script as far as I can understand, but am guessing the reason it renamed the file to mpg even though it is using the proper encoding/cutting format, is probably related to something onthe backend cscript command or a setting for locked files that I cannot change to the correct file. It is no big deal to rename the file to the proper container, but isthere a specific command you can think of off the top ofyour head that I can change or setting to have it basically follow whatever encoding to the right extension? don't have the code in front of me, but on output file does the argument need to be say output.filetype 7 to get the proper extension instead of outputfiletype 1 or whatever? I ask because I think I could modify the script to detect via extension of input to change the encode setting so I could use the same kmttg setup for all three types, just in my custom scripts for qsfix and adscan it do a check on the input filename and then set the output encode setting. For example if I have three files in kmttg and have one with mpg extension, my modified version of your scripts would make it so it automatically sets the encode to mpeg-2, and if the second file is .ts then my qsfix would check that and set it to h264 transport stream, and then do the same for adcut, extension check and then encode change.

I know it might not be able to do that because of how you backend process things, but was wondering if it is possible and if you could help a bit with the commands I need to look at. I have some programming knowledge butit is dusty obviously.


----------



## Hercules67

sanjonny said:


> I use vidredo and qsfix which is part of vidredo. I process most everything (non tivo HD and replaympg files too) thru kmttg in the manner noted.
> 
> You cannot qsfix without vidredo, though there are other ways to accomplish this which basically fixes audio sync issues and a few other things (mainly that vidredo cannot handle multiple dimensions say 1900x1200 and 1280 x 720 in the same file so it forces all video to one stream for processing)
> 
> You can use the free comskip and adcut but I found it is just worth the money to use videoredo, I didn't want to spend the money as you can do it all with public tools, but I did just to make life easier. Also they used to be on the ffmpeg list of shame for violation of their license, don't know if that is still the case or not, but anyway that is another discussion.
> 
> Scroll back a few pages and then a few pages more and look at kmttg window while reading the process I use and it might make more sense. My next post is related to something that might be a bug but since you are starting out might confuse you, so you might just skip over it to keep your sanity.


Sorry, still could not find it. But thanks for the help.

As for VRD, I thought the Beta version of 4 would re-install over 3, but it hasn't?

So how do I force VRD to use version 4?


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> Going back a little to the adcut, I have parsed thru the script as far as I can understand, but am guessing the reason it renamed the file to mpg even though it is using the proper encoding/cutting format, is probably related to something onthe backend cscript command or a setting for locked files that I cannot change to the correct file. It is no big deal to rename the file to the proper container, but isthere a specific command you can think of off the top ofyour head that I can change or setting to have it basically follow whatever encoding to the right extension? don't have the code in front of me, but on output file does the argument need to be say output.filetype 7 to get the proper extension instead of outputfiletype 1 or whatever? I ask because I think I could modify the script to detect via extension of input to change the encode setting so I could use the same kmttg setup for all three types, just in my custom scripts for qsfix and adscan it do a check on the input filename and then set the output encode setting. For example if I have three files in kmttg and have one with mpg extension, my modified version of your scripts would make it so it automatically sets the encode to mpeg-2, and if the second file is .ts then my qsfix would check that and set it to h264 transport stream, and then do the same for adcut, extension check and then encode change.
> 
> I know it might not be able to do that because of how you backend process things, but was wondering if it is possible and if you could help a bit with the commands I need to look at. I have some programming knowledge butit is dusty obviously.


 kmttg passes arguments to the scripts which defines the input and output file names. The flow was all designed based on .TiVo/mpeg2 files as inputs which is why it's the way it is. You could modify the output file name inside the script, however that would result in kmttg complaining about adcut step failing since it would not see the intended file name created. I think I gave an example already of how you could use an encoding profile or "custom" task to do the file renaming which is still an option.


----------



## cweb

If one is going to download and decrypt Tivo files and plans to leave them in mpg format for purposes of uploading them back to the Tivo (and maybe using them with Streambaby) is there any benefit to still QSfixing them?


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> If one is going to download and decrypt Tivo files and plans to leave them in mpg format for purposes of uploading them back to the Tivo (and maybe using them with Streambaby) is there any benefit to still QSfixing them?


 No.


----------



## Hercules67

moyekj said:


> No.


Another quick question about QSFix:

What is the best stage to use QS Fix? Can you use it at multiple stages (like after you decrypt)?


----------



## sanjonny

Hercules67 said:


> Another quick question about QSFix:
> 
> What is the best stage to use QS Fix? Can you use it at multiple stages (like after you decrypt)?


Best to do it before any other processing. Which is why in the flow of kmttg it comes right after decrypt. On another note, not sure about this but I think maybe if you qsfix a TiVo file it will not play back correctly on the TiVo.i might be wrong, it might be that way on the replaytv instead but I seem to remember it. It will play fine as a mpg file but lose the TiVo info unless you have it set up to create and handle it another way.


----------



## Hercules67

sanjonny said:


> Best to do it before any other processing. Which is why in the flow of kmttg it comes right after decrypt. On another note, not sure about this but I think maybe if you qsfix a TiVo file it will not play back correctly on the TiVo.i might be wrong, it might be that way on the replaytv instead but I seem to remember it. It will play fine as a mpg file but lose the TiVo info unless you have it set up to create and handle it another way.


I have QS Fixed some files and then made them into mpg --> mp4 flavor. I am seeing some glitches.

IF instead I go, QS Fix, then mpg --> AVI (XVID) I see no artifacts, which is another reason why I am liking AVI.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> kmttg passes arguments to the scripts which defines the input and output file names. The flow was all designed based on .TiVo/mpeg2 files as inputs which is why it's the way it is. You could modify the output file name inside the script, however that would result in kmttg complaining about adcut step failing since it would not see the intended file name created. I think I gave an example already of how you could use an encoding profile or "custom" task to do the file renaming which is still an option.


Got it, I was basically wondering if I could change it via the script with some argument I just didn't know or if it was in the basic programming so you answered that for me. I remember your suggestion, I am just always the kid who asks why because it helps me understand better.

I used to program in the old days (I bet I am older than most TiVo users) but never got around to the new tools and arguments and such, so I have slight interest in how it works but not enough time to learn a whole new programming language or even dust off the old cobwebs in the past. Maybe someday I will get to learn java, it seems so helpful, but similar to Linux, I just don't know it and that is life I guess. On another note, I see the goodness of Linux but the different arguments for different distributions makes me tear my hair out (as anyone who also reads the deal database posts will see me currently complaining about).
Thanks for your help and response as always.


----------



## sanjonny

Hercules67 said:


> I have QS Fixed some files and then made them into mpg --> mp4 flavor. I am seeing some glitches.
> 
> IF instead I go, QS Fix, then mpg --> AVI (XVID) I see no artifacts, which is another reason why I am liking AVI.


The glitches are probably processing power on the machine doing the conversion, which can cause the issue. Hence why I mostly use avi/xvid even though it is a bit larger. Are you using vidredo to convert to mp4 because I think other tools do it better, like video.net. Try the same file you are getting glitches on in video.net to convert and see if it still has the glitches. Also some set top boxes don't handle it so well or are very picky about the audio format, mostly because it is new and the apple connection vs xvid which wad kinda the standard till recently.


----------



## lillevig

I updated to the latest kmttg version on my PC but I'm still not able to get the Disk Usage display to show free space (blue color). The entire display is yellow unless I also have a "save until I delete" show in which case that portion is green and the rest yellow. Is this a known issue?


----------



## lpwcomp

lillevig said:


> I updated to the latest kmttg version on my PC but I'm still not able to get the Disk Usage display to show free space (blue color). The entire display is yellow unless I also have a "save until I delete" show in which case that portion is green and the rest yellow. Is this a known issue?


Have you installed a larger than stock drive in your TiVo and have you so informed kmttg?


----------



## moyekj

lillevig said:


> I updated to the latest kmttg version on my PC but I'm still not able to get the Disk Usage display to show free space (blue color). The entire display is yellow unless I also have a "save until I delete" show in which case that portion is green and the rest yellow. Is this a known issue?


 You have to enter your total disk space available at the top of the Disk Usage window and then press enter.


----------



## Hercules67

sanjonny said:


> The glitches are probably processing power on the machine doing the conversion, which can cause the issue. Hence why I mostly use avi/xvid even though it is a bit larger. Are you using vidredo to convert to mp4 because I think other tools do it better, like video.net. Try the same file you are getting glitches on in video.net to convert and see if it still has the glitches. Also some set top boxes don't handle it so well or are very picky about the audio format, mostly because it is new and the apple connection vs xvid which wad kinda the standard till recently.


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## lillevig

lpwcomp said:


> Have you installed a larger than stock drive in your TiVo and have you so informed kmttg?





moyekj said:


> You have to enter your total disk space available at the top of the Disk Usage window and then press enter.


Ok, I see that it only thinks I have a drive the size of what is currently in use. If I enter the actual size it shows the amount free, but then it forgets once I leave the program. Not too helpful.


----------



## moyekj

lillevig said:


> Ok, I see that it only thinks I have a drive the size of what is currently in use. If I enter the actual size it shows the amount free, but then it forgets once I leave the program. Not too helpful.


 That's not the proper behavior. Once you enter it once it saves it to config.ini under <diskSpace> key so you don't have to enter it again. Works for me for all 3 of my Tivos and I have never heard any others complain it doesn't behave that way.


----------



## ThAbtO

lillevig said:


> Ok, I see that it only thinks I have a drive the size of what is currently in use. If I enter the actual size it shows the amount free, but then it forgets once I leave the program. Not too helpful.


Did you press the enter key after typing in you disk space number?


----------



## lillevig

moyekj said:


> That's not the proper behavior. Once you enter it once it saves it to config.ini under <diskSpace> key so you don't have to enter it again. Works for me for all 3 of my Tivos and I have never heard any others complain it doesn't behave that way.





ThAbtO said:


> Did you press the enter key after typing in you disk space number?


Ok, found the problem. I put the folder in "Program Files x86" so it didn't have permission to update the configuration file. Now it works as expected. Thanks for giving me an idea of what to look for.


----------



## robla64

I still use XBMC on several original XBOX machines. What would be the best profile to use for this? 
Shows that I download from other sources play perfectl. If I could duplicate these settings so I could create my own, that would be great.


----------



## jeff92k7

Problem: KMTTG is copying shows it has already copied.

My wife and I record Pan AM on Sunday nights, and we have KMTTG set up to automatically copy it and decrypt it as an auto transfer. This has worked fine ever since the season started. Recently, my wife has gone back to watch old episodes and pulled them back to one of our Tivos. Some episodes she doesn't finish right away so we have a copy of an old episode sitting on the Tivo again. Well, when KMTTG runs it's auto transfers, it sees the old episode and copies and decrypts it again. Even though it already did that episode in the past. It winds up deleting the original copy on the computer and puts a new copy in its place. So now, for some episodes on the computer, I have a copy of a copy of a copy with an altered modified date that now puts it out of order in the folder list as displayed on the Tivo.

Why is KMTTG doing this? I thought it wasn't supposed to recopy episodes that it has already processed. This concerns me because it is automatically overwriting the first generation copy with a third generation copy and makes me wonder what other shows it might be doing this to.

please help.

ETA: I have turned off overwrite files for now to prevent this, but that means I have to monitor KMTTG more closely to make sure it successfully copies all the new shows.

Jeff


----------



## moyekj

jeff92k7 said:


> Problem: KMTTG is copying shows it has already copied.
> 
> My wife and I record Pan AM on Sunday nights, and we have KMTTG set up to automatically copy it and decrypt it as an auto transfer. This has worked fine ever since the season started. Recently, my wife has gone back to watch old episodes and pulled them back to one of our Tivos. Some episodes she doesn't finish right away so we have a copy of an old episode sitting on the Tivo again. Well, when KMTTG runs it's auto transfers, it sees the old episode and copies and decrypts it again. Even though it already did that episode in the past. It winds up deleting the original copy on the computer and puts a new copy in its place. So now, for some episodes on the computer, I have a copy of a copy of a copy with an altered modified date that now puts it out of order in the folder list as displayed on the Tivo.
> 
> Why is KMTTG doing this? I thought it wasn't supposed to recopy episodes that it has already processed. This concerns me because it is automatically overwriting the first generation copy with a third generation copy and makes me wonder what other shows it might be doing this to.
> 
> please help.
> 
> ETA: I have turned off overwrite files for now to prevent this, but that means I have to monitor KMTTG more closely to make sure it successfully copies all the new shows.
> 
> Jeff


 Likely because kmttg uses ProgramId stored in history.ini to track what has previously been processed, but the round trip of downloading, decrypting and then sending back to TiVo results in new/different/missing ProgramId. I can't recall if transfers back to TiVo actually even have a ProgramId or not, but try enabling "Do not process recordings without ProgramId" in Auto Transfers config which may solve the problem. Other option is to "push" back to your TiVo instead of "pull" which results in a copy-protected show which can't be downloaded by kmttg.


----------



## jeff92k7

moyekj said:


> ... try enabling "Do not process recordings without ProgramId" in Auto Transfers config which may solve the problem.


Will do, thanks!



moyekj said:


> Other option is to "push" back to your TiVo instead of "pull" which results in a copy-protected show which can't be downloaded by kmttg.


This doesn't meet the WAF necessary.  She wants it all to work the same, whether it's getting content from the computer or other Tivo. She likes using the links in the now playing list for both the computer and other Tivo. I've tried showing her the vidmgr interface, but she doesn't like the concept of going to a completely different menu to get what she can already do from the now playing list.

Jeff


----------



## lpwcomp

jeff92k7 said:


> Will do, thanks!
> 
> This doesn't meet the WAF necessary.  She wants it all to work the same, whether it's getting content from the computer or other Tivo. She likes using the links in the now playing list for both the computer and other Tivo. I've tried showing her the vidmgr interface, but she doesn't like the concept of going to a completely different menu to get what she can already do from the now playing list.
> 
> Jeff


You might also consider changing the auto transfer for each show so that it only looks for that show on the TiVo on which it is initially recorded.


----------



## moyekj

This version introduces option to use free tool ProjectX for QS Fix and Ad Cut tasks in lieu of VideoRedo. ProjectX demux is a useful utility for fixing glitches in mpeg2 streams similar to VideoRedo QS Fix. ProjectX also has option to take comskip files as input to cut out identified commercial segments and thus can serve as a much better option to mencoder for Ad Cut task. VideoRedo is still best option if you have it, but now you have option to use the free ProjectX software instead if you wish. Thanks to "kiva.xen" for identifying ProjectX as a viable free alternative to VideoRedo for QS Fix as a feature request.

This version also introduces option to resume downloads from pause point (File->Resume Downloads) if desired. Thanks to forum member "opieant" for pointing out ability to resume downloads for TiVo shows.

Finally there's also a fix to delete shows option using iPad protocol in this release for cases when start time is earlier or later than in schedule.

See release_notes for details of this release.


----------



## osmosis

Hi there,

Will KMTTG work with the Tivo Premite Elite?
[tivo website]/products/tivo-premiere-elite/

Any recommendations on the best way to record and archive new content and access old content? From everything I've seen, it looks like the best setup would be a combination of the Tivo and KMTTG for new content and a Blu Ray player that can stream older content from places like Netflix, Hulu, or Amazon. The main benefit here being that KMTTG allows me to move content from the Tivo to my NAS.

Thanks in advance for any help or info you can provide.

-Ed


----------



## Hercules67

moyekj said:


> This version introduces option to use free tool ProjectX for QS Fix and Ad Cut tasks in lieu of VideoRedo. ProjectX demux is a useful utility for fixing glitches in mpeg2 streams similar to VideoRedo QS Fix. ProjectX also has option to take comskip files as input to cut out identified commercial segments and thus can serve as a much better option to mencoder for Ad Cut task. VideoRedo is still best option if you have it, but now you have option to use the free ProjectX software instead if you wish. Thanks to "kiva.xen" for identifying ProjectX as a viable free alternative to VideoRedo for QS Fix as a feature request.
> 
> This version also introduces option to resume downloads from pause point (File->Resume Downloads) if desired. Thanks to forum member "opieant" for pointing out ability to resume downloads for TiVo shows.
> 
> Finally there's also a fix to delete shows option using iPad protocol in this release for cases when start time is earlier or later than in schedule.
> 
> See release_notes for details of this release.


For this new version: v0p8l,

Let me make sure I understand: ProjectX, once dowloaded, goes in a folder in the KMTTG folder, CORRECT?


----------



## wmcbrine

moyekj said:


> This version introduces option to use free tool ProjectX for QS Fix and Ad Cut tasks in lieu of VideoRedo.


Great news!


----------



## moyekj

Hercules67 said:


> For this new version: v0p8l,
> 
> Let me make sure I understand: ProjectX, once dowloaded, goes in a folder in the KMTTG folder, CORRECT?


 The updated Windows & Mac tools zip files will put it under ProjectX folder where kmttg.jar resides by default, but you can install it wherever you like as in kmttg configuration you specify the full path to ProjectX.jar. kmttg will look for it automatically in the location I mentioned above. VideoRedo is still the better/faster option if you already have it but at least there seems to be a viable free alternative out there that did fix mpeg2 files with timestamp issues from my testing (I keep a couple of video files with known timestamp issues around for testing purposes).


----------



## Hercules67

Does anyone know what this error means:



> t2extract failed (exit code: 6 ) - check command: C:\KMTTG\CCExtractor\ccextractorwin.exe -f srt "I:\VIDEO\KMTTG Videos\2 mpg Cut Directory\A Charlie Brown Christmas (Recorded Dec 8, 2009, WAAY).mpg"
> 
> Error: Failed to determine total file size.


?

I am unable to extract CC (Closed Captions) fro the life of me, and I don't know what I am doing wrong...


----------



## sanjonny

osmosis said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Will KMTTG work with the Tivo Premite Elite?
> [tivo website]/products/tivo-premiere-elite/
> 
> Any recommendations on the best way to record and archive new content and access old content? From everything I've seen, it looks like the best setup would be a combination of the Tivo and KMTTG for new content and a Blu Ray player that can stream older content from places like Netflix, Hulu, or Amazon. The main benefit here being that KMTTG allows me to move content from the Tivo to my NAS.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help or info you can provide.
> 
> -Ed


I think you have it. Use kmttg to archive new shows and your set top box or blue ray to watch them streaming later from your has. You can also stream them back to your tivo but if you scroll back a few days in this thread, there are some thoughts on that. I personally archive and watch on stb and when I travel, copy several shows to a portable hard drive to watch them on same travel stb in hotels and such.


----------



## Hercules67

Hi there,

I am wondering if I made an error in the installation of the new version.

I am getting files WITHOUT sound of any kind (see my post above with error #6 in case it has something to do with it).

Should I go back a version?


----------



## moyekj

Hercules67 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am wondering if I made an error in the installation of the new version.
> 
> I am getting files WITHOUT sound of any kind (see my post above with error #6 in case it has something to do with it).
> 
> Should I go back a version?


 How did you determine there is no sound? mediainfo is a good program to examine the contents of video files and report what is inside. Install that and run it on your video and look for audio information that most likely is present. My guess is more likely you have missing codecs when playing back recording on your PC or something along those lines. If you install VideoLAN VLC and it can play back the video properly with sound that's another way to confirm the video is fine.


----------



## Hercules67

moyekj said:


> How did you determine there is no sound? mediainfo is a good program to examine the contents of video files and report what is inside. Install that and run it on your video and look for audio information that most likely is present. My guess is more likely you have missing codecs when playing back recording on your PC or something along those lines. If you install VideoLAN VLC and it can play back the video properly with sound that's another way to confirm the video is fine.


I have all CODECS installed,

BUT I always run a single file test of any batch on a TiVo. The first batch I run produced six programs. None of them had sound.

I am not accusing KMTTG, I am saying I installed it wrong somehow when I unpacked it, I am just trying to figure out HOW.

---> Also, moyekj, I didn't only replace the kmttg.jar file, I replaced the directories that "unzipped" along with it.


----------



## moyekj

Hercules67 said:


> I have all CODECS installed,
> 
> BUT I always run a single file test of any batch on a TiVo. The first batch I run produced six programs. None of them had sound.
> 
> I am not accusing KMTTG, I am saying I installed it wrong somehow when I unpacked it, I am just trying to figure out HOW.
> 
> ---> Also, moyekj, I didn't only replace the kmttg,jar file, I replaced the directories that "unzipped" along with it.


 It's not clear what you are doing and which type of file seems to be missing audio. Is it the .TiVo file, .mpg file, something else? There's nothing in kmttg that can be screwed up in such a way that you get video but no sound which is why I'm saying you should use mediainfo and/or VLC to check the videos to see if audio is really present or not. If you are using Windows Media or similar for playback it's easy to get screwed up or missing codecs. You have to first clarify and determine what the real problem is before trying to solve the problem.


----------



## Hercules67

moyekj said:


> It's not clear what you are doing and which type of file seems to be missing audio. Is it the .TiVo file, .mpg file, something else? There's nothing in kmttg that can be screwed up in such a way that you get video but no sound which is why I'm saying you should use mediainfo and/or VLC to check the videos to see if audio is really present or not. If you are using Windows Media or similar for playback it's easy to get screwed up or missing codecs. You have to first clarify and determine what the real problem is before trying to solve the problem.


All the source files from TIVO have sound according to MediaInfo. The decrypted files ALSO have sound. It's the end files that don't have any sound. This time, for the first time, I let KMTTG do the whole process (from decrypt to encode to mp4). Previously, I stopped in the middle to check the commercial brakes. This is why I am confused.

I used this profile: hb_tivo_std, 
but really that interchangeable for me with ff_tivo_std.

So I dunno.

All output files (mp4s) have been deleted at this point and I have started over. But I can reclaim them from the recycle bin to recheck them again. And no, where I was looking at them, before MediaInfo, was on the TiVo itself through a "pull"... but I could already tell something was wrong because the files were so small.

--------------------------------------

All mp4s in question were checked. None had sound. I put them back in the recycle bin. I dunno what I did wrong. Maybe I have the wrong version of Handbrake installed.


----------



## moyekj

Hercules67 said:


> All the source files from TIVO have sound according to MediaInfo. The decrypted files ALSO have sound. It's the end files that don't have any sound. This time, for the first time, I let KMTTG do the whole process (from decrypt to encode to mp4). Previously, I stopped in the middle to check the commercial brakes. This is why I am confused.
> 
> I used this profile: hb_tivo_std,
> but really that interchangeable for me with ff_tivo_std.
> 
> So I dunno.
> 
> All output files (mp4s) have been deleted at this point and I have started over. But I can reclaim them from the recycle bin to recheck them again. And no, where I was looking at them, before MediaInfo, was on the TiVo itself through a "pull"... but I could already tell something was wrong because the files were so small.
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> All mp4s in question were checked. None had sound. I put them back in the recycle bin. I dunno what I did wrong. Maybe I have the wrong version of Handbrake installed.


 OK that explains it. Those encoding profiles generate mp4 container with AC3 audio that cannot be handled by many players as that is a relatively new spec. Those profiles are intended to generate TiVo compatible mp4 files (which can handle mp4 with AC3 audio). VLC can handle playback of such files on your computer and if you check with mediainfo you will see they do actually have AC3 sound. Media Player or similar cannot handle playback of such files.


----------



## caddyroger

I put in a new motherboard in today so I had to install my programs again. I tried to install KMTTG to my c drive. When I opened the jar it read that I had to install some files. I clicked yes but instead of in c/KMTTG in put them on my desk top. 
Has any one had this problem


----------



## moyekj

caddyroger said:


> I put in a new motherboard in today so I had to install my programs again. I tried to install KMTTG to my c drive. When I opened the jar it read that I had to install some files. I clicked yes but instead of in c/KMTTG in put them on my desk top.
> Has any one had this problem


 That probably means you have kmttg.jar installed on your desktop since the tool installation is done relative to that. I would make sure you unzip the installation zip under c:\kmttg and then setup a desktop shortcut to kmttg.jar at that location.


----------



## caddyroger

moyekj said:


> That probably means you have kmttg.jar installed on your desktop since the tool installation is done relative to that. I would make sure you unzip the installation zip under c:\kmttg and then setup a desktop shortcut to kmttg.jar at that location.


I found what I was doing wrong. Right after I unzipped KMTTG I just dragged the Jar short cut icon to the desk top. I then opened it up from there and windows was putting on the desk with the jar short cut.
sorry for bother you thank. Have a good Thanks giving


----------



## Hercules67

> OK that explains it. Those encoding profiles generate mp4 container with AC3 audio that cannot be handled by many players as that is a relatively new spec. Those profiles are intended to generate TiVo compatible mp4 files (which can handle mp4 with AC3 audio). VLC can handle playback of such files on your computer and if you check with mediainfo you will see they do actually have AC3 sound. Media Player or similar cannot handle playback of such files.


I am having the same SOUND problem with all other encoding profiles.

At this point, I don't know what I am doing wrong, so I am going to roll back a version, eliminate PROJECT X from the equation and try again. I will let you know if it's me, as in if it's my machine after the roll-back.

I know I only have a Windows XP machine with a two-threaded CPU, but still, I am allowing KMTTG to run by itslelf.

OH, BTW, Happy Thankgiving! :up:

I was just trying to get some shows ready for the kids! You all enjoy the day!


----------



## moyekj

With ProjectX it will eliminate captions so that would explain missing captions. The audio problem is issue with whatever media player you are using. As I said if you use VLC player instead it should work fine.


----------



## Hercules67

moyekj said:


> With ProjectX it will eliminate captions so that would explain missing captions. The audio problem is issue with whatever media player you are using. As I said if you use VLC player instead it should work fine.


Oh, I have VLC. It still doesn't work. No sound file or signature present. Period.

One other thought. VideoRedo forced me to update through the internet a few days ago. Could that have caused my problem?


----------



## ThAbtO

You may not have the proper codec when you watch the videos on the PC, the audio is AC3.


----------



## Hercules67

ThAbtO said:


> You may not have the proper codec when you watch the videos on the PC, the audio is AC3.


I know I do....I've encoded with it. I am sort of a codecs wiz from long ago, always have been, just didn't know all their intricacies... I just knew I needed them all (and all the different players). I even have Classic Media Player and Real Player.

But still, all you all are telling me that up to now, I was able to decrypt and encode FINE (aka w/o problems) but now, all of a sudden, I can't? That makes no sense to me.

Either the update to VideoRedo did it.
Or my installation of ProjectX (I didn't do it right).
OR the latest version of KMTTG.

Pick one.

I am rolling all back to see where I am.


----------



## ThAbtO

Do you have this codec?


----------



## Hercules67

I have an XP Codec Pack.
I have an XVID Codec Pack.
I have a Matroska Codec Pack.
I have AC3 Filter Installed.

From running Codec Detective in XP Codec Pack I get this:
Codec Name: AC3 <Installed>
Driver: C:\DWINDOWS\System32\ac3filter.acm



> AC3Filter
> FileVersion  = 1.31b
> CompanyName =
> FileDescription = ac3filter
> InternalName = ac3filter
> LegalCopyright = Copyright c 2002-2007 by Alexander Vigovsky
> OriginalFileName = ac3filter.ax
> ProductName = AC3Filter
> ProductVersion = 1.31b


Is that out of line?

If yes, please explain why?


----------



## ThAbtO

You might need FFDSHOW.


----------



## Hercules67

ThAbtO said:


> You might need FFDSHOW.


ffdshow is installed.

AC3 is shown running OFF liba52. Is that incorrect? Should I change it?


----------



## Hercules67

moyekj said:


> With ProjectX it will eliminate captions so that would explain missing captions. The audio problem is issue with whatever media player you are using. As I said if you use VLC player instead it should work fine.


I have never been able to capture captions, even before this. I have ccextraxt.exe pointed to. What could be the issue here?


----------



## moyekj

Hercules67 said:


> I know I do....I've encoded with it. I am sort of a codecs wiz from long ago, always have been, just didn't know all their intricacies... I just knew I needed them all (and all the different players). I even have Classic Media Player and Real Player.
> 
> But still, all you all are telling me that up to now, I was able to decrypt and encode FINE (aka w/o problems) but now, all of a sudden, I can't? That makes no sense to me.
> 
> Either the update to VideoRedo did it.
> Or my installation of ProjectX (I didn't do it right).
> OR the latest version of KMTTG.
> 
> Pick one.
> 
> I am rolling all back to see where I am.


 What encoding profile are you testing with and is your source video from TiVo? Post here what mediainfo says for one of the videos to see if audio is really missing. You should also check the mpeg video before encode step to ensure it's OK.


----------



## moyekj

Hercules67 said:


> I have never been able to capture captions, even before this. I have ccextraxt.exe pointed to. What could be the issue here?


 I never used ccextract as I never had any luck with it. I use T2Sami t2extract.exe. Try it from here (I think that's the right link):
http://t2sami.com/t2samisite/
Just tried one with ccextractorwin.exe and I get same error:
Error: Failed to determine total file size.


----------



## cburbs

I have done some testing with the new Projectx for cutting commercials with comskip. So far it seems workable. Though I think it runs the qsfix last is that correct?


----------



## moyekj

cburbs said:


> I have done some testing with the new Projectx for cutting commercials with comskip. So far it seems workable. Though I think it runs the qsfix last is that correct?


 If you have both "QS Fix" and "Ad Cut" tasks enabled then QS Fix is intentionally skipped because when ProjectX is used for Ad Cut task it will perform mpeg2 fixes as part of that step instead - waste of time to run through ProjectX demux twice.


----------



## cburbs

So I don't need the qsfix checked if I want to use Projectx?


----------



## Hercules67

moyekj said:


> What encoding profile are you testing with and is your source video from TiVo? Post here what mediainfo says for one of the videos to see if audio is really missing. You should also check the mpeg video before encode step to ensure it's OK.


I am starting to believe it's something in my machine causing this...
maybe some service...
maybe another program...
maybe the fact that the programs are in an external hard drive?...
I dunno...

OK, so I rolled back back to rev. K of KMTTG. I had a bunch of Christmas shows and movies that had been decrypted sitting in an external HDD. QS Fix HAD ALREADY BEEN RUN on these files immediately after decrypting. I did not think it needed to be re-run. Also ad-scan.

So I open VPRj on each one of them to adjust the cut points. Total of six files. Then I queue them so I Can batch cut them. Then I do so. I wonder if the BATCH part of VRD is not a good solution and if I should use VAP instead. I just have not learned HOW to use VAP yet.

Anyhow, I get a bunch of cut mpgs. Mediainfo testifies that they are all good. So I set KMTTG to re-encoding them to mp4 using ff_mpeg std profile while I slept. Maybe I needed to turn OFF Norton?

Two of the files come out complete unreadable. Two others have serious glitch problems. On all 4 if I go to open with VRD it says it can fix issues with QS Fix after the fact. Two files seem ok.

I have no idea what happened.

So it's definitely me, and not the program.

Sorry for the false alarm. I have no clue what I am doing wrong. Which is kind of strange, because prior to this I was able to not only decrypt and re-encode to mp4, but also create avi and mkv files w/o glitches. I am lost again.


----------



## moyekj

cburbs said:


> So I don't need the qsfix checked if I want to use Projectx?


 If you also have "Ad Cut" checked then there is no need, but if you skip Ad Cut then you should have it enabled. i.e. No harm just leaving it enabled always if you are going to do any task beyond "decrypt".


----------



## ThAbtO

I just tried the CCExtractorGUI.exe file and it seemed to have messed up the video's sizing or something, I get the audio but no video on WMP and had to run VRD QSfix. (WMP reports as 640x480 and the original is 702x480.)

T2Sami would take too long as you have to play through the entire video to get the CC.


However, I have a .srt file and wonder what do I need to do to get it on the Tivo with its .mpg file?


----------



## jk5598224

When I transfer HD programs to the iPad 2 the audio is slightly out of synch with the video. I used the ff_ipad encode profile. SD programs are fine.

I have a Tivo HD and Windows 7 is where the downloads and encoding work.

Any suggestions?


----------



## moyekj

jk5598224 said:


> When I transfer HD programs to the iPad 2 the audio is slightly out of synch with the video. I used the ff_ipad encode profile. SD programs are fine.
> 
> I have a Tivo HD and Windows 7 is where the downloads and encoding work.
> 
> Any suggestions?


 Do you have "QS Fix" task as part of your flow?


----------



## dcooper2025

jk5598224 said:


> When I transfer HD programs to the iPad 2 the audio is slightly out of synch with the video. I used the ff_ipad encode profile. SD programs are fine.
> 
> I have a Tivo HD and Windows 7 is where the downloads and encoding work.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I tested that one and the artifacting was pretty bad and the results were unwatchable. I settled on the VRD "H.264 MP4" profile, but modified to limit resolution to 1280x720 and bit rate to 4000Kbps. Looks amazing on iPad, and my streaming servers scale it easily to iPhone and Kindle Fire.

Hth


----------



## cburbs

I don't recall but is the following possible -
I want to take a bunch of kids shows off the tivo - Cut commercials/encode and put them back on the tivo but in a Folder labled say "Kids Shows"

Is it also possible to go

Kids Shows - Folder1
Kids Shows - Folder2

thanks


----------



## moyekj

cburbs said:


> I don't recall but is the following possible -
> I want to take a bunch of kids shows off the tivo - Cut commercials/encode and put them back on the tivo but in a Folder labled say "Kids Shows"
> 
> Is it also possible to go
> 
> Kids Shows - Folder1
> Kids Shows - Folder2
> 
> thanks


 With pyTivo "pushes" you have some control over how shows group by editing metadata files and manipulating seriesId. See following Wiki page for an example:
http://code.google.com/p/pytivo-auto-push/wiki/pyTivo_push_grouping
For more details you are better off asking in pyTivo thread.
(And remember it's only pushes that you have control over the grouping, not pulls.)


----------



## dcooper2025

I'd like to organize the kmttg files, kinda like the TiVo box itself does it, but for my kmttg processed recordings, to manage file storage on my disks. 

I'd like to:

A) move recordings into folders by main title 
B) delete files older than say 6 months
C) delete the oldest files in a series where more than N shows in the series already exist

Anything already out there that might be able to tackle this that people are using?

I did note there is in kmttg the ability to call an external command after each fe is processed...perhaps someone has aleady created a plugin app that can be called from there?


----------



## cburbs

dcooper2025 said:


> I'd like to organize the kmttg files, kinda like the TiVo box itself does it, but for my kmttg processed recordings, to manage file storage on my disks.
> 
> I'd like to:
> 
> A) move recordings into folders by main title
> B) delete files older than say 6 months
> C) delete the oldest files in a series where more than N shows in the series already exist
> 
> Anything already out there that might be able to tackle this that people are using?
> 
> I did note there is in kmttg the ability to call an external command after each fe is processed...perhaps someone has aleady created a plugin app that can be called from there?


Actually I was just looking for something similiar even if it is a batch file that watches a folder. 
Though I want mine based on folder size. Say I have a kids folder called Curious George. I don't want that folder to go larger than 20gb.

A) Can be done in kmttg already. All my shows are encoded over to my nas and show up in folder by Title of show. My file naming is the following: [mainTitle][/][title] ([monthNum]_[mday]_[year])

B) Can be done with say a batch file using forfiles. Other ways probably VB Script/powershell. So for an example - You could set the batch file up in your scheduled tasks.
The following will show *.avi files that are older than 10 days in the "F:\test" folder.

forfiles -p "F:\Test" /s /m *.avi /d -10

The following would delete any *.avi folder older than 10 days.

forfiles /p "F:\Test" /s /m *.avi /c "cmd /c Del @FILE" /d -10

C) Probably can be done with a batch/vb/powershell script. Would be a bit more involved.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> With pyTivo "pushes" you have some control over how shows group by editing metadata files and manipulating seriesId. See following Wiki page for an example:
> http://code.google.com/p/pytivo-auto-push/wiki/pyTivo_push_grouping
> For more details you are better off asking in pyTivo thread.
> (And remember it's only pushes that you have control over the grouping, not pulls.)


Unless you are pulling to a Premiere.


----------



## dcooper2025

cburbs said:


> Actually I was just looking for something similiar even if it is a batch file that watches a folder.
> Though I want mine based on folder size. Say I have a kids folder called Curious George. I don't want that folder to go larger than 20gb.
> 
> A) Can be done in kmttg already. All my shows are encoded over to my nas and show up in folder by Title of show. My file naming is the following: [mainTitle][/][title] ([monthNum]_[mday]_[year])
> 
> B) Can be done with say a batch file using forfiles. Other ways probably VB Script/powershell. So for an example - You could set the batch file up in your scheduled tasks.
> The following will show *.avi files that are older than 10 days in the "F:\test" folder.
> 
> forfiles -p "F:\Test" /s /m *.avi /d -10
> 
> The following would delete any *.avi folder older than 10 days.
> 
> forfiles /p "F:\Test" /s /m *.avi /c "cmd /c Del @FILE" /d -10
> 
> C) Probably can be done with a batch/vb/powershell script. Would be a bit more involved.


Awesome, very helpful and gets me part way there.

Thanks!


----------



## mattack

I see that you now support downloading from pause point.

I'm just curious how you found out how to do that. I remember asking for this soon after I found out about kmttg and it wasn't known how to do that at the time.

(I will likely use this feature a lot -- one thing I download a lot of is talk shows, for the musical performances that are usually within the last 10 minutes... So manually going to near the end and pausing will save me a LOT of download time.)


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> I see that you now support downloading from pause point.
> 
> I'm just curious how you found out how to do that. I remember asking for this soon after I found out about kmttg and it wasn't known how to do that at the time.
> 
> (I will likely use this feature a lot -- one thing I download a lot of is talk shows, for the musical performances that are usually within the last 10 minutes... So manually going to near the end and pausing will save me a LOT of download time.)


 Courtesy of "opieant" in this thread. Still unknown to me if it works for series 2 TiVos. I confirmed it works for S3 & S4 series.


----------



## cburbs

dcooper2025 said:


> Awesome, very helpful and gets me part way there.
> 
> Thanks!


I got some extra help but if you don't mind using windows powershell -

This is easy to do using PowerShell, Microsoft's new scripting environment that's built into every version of Windows 7. Here are two scripts which do what you asked. You put each one into a file with a ".ps1" file type and then open up a PowerShell console (Start -> All Programs -> Accessories -> Windows PowerShell -> Windows PowerShell) to run them. You need to type "set executionpolicy unrestricted" once to allow scripts to run on the system, then you just type the full path to the script file to run it. If the script is in the current default folder, then type ".\" as the path name.

*# Delete oldest file in directory "D:\X" until no more than 20 files remain:* Note: won't delete an folders within X.

$Files = get-childitem D:\X | where-object { $_ -is [IO.FileInfo] } | sort lastwritetime
$FileCount = $Files.Count
if ($FileCount -gt 20)
{
foreach ($File in $Files)
{
$FileCount--
$File.Delete()
if ($FileCount -le 20) { break }
}
}

*# Function to delete oldest files in the given folder until there are only 20 files left:*
function Delete-To20Files
{
param ( $FolderName )
$Files = get-childitem $FolderName | where-object { $_ -is [IO.FileInfo] } | sort lastwritetime
$FileCount = $Files.Count
if ($FileCount -gt 20)
{
foreach ($File in $Files)
{
$FileCount--
$File.Delete()
if ($FileCount -le 20) { break }
}
}
}

# Call the Delete-To20Files Function for all subfolders of folder "D:\X":

get-childitem D:\X | where-object { $_ -is [IO.DirectoryInfo] } |
foreach-object { Delete-To20Files $_.FullName }


----------



## dcooper2025

cburbs said:


> I got some extra help but if you don't mind using windows powershell -
> 
> This is easy to do using PowerShell, Microsoft's new scripting environment that's built into every version of Windows 7. Here are two scripts which do what you asked. You put each one into a file with a ".ps1" file type and then open up a PowerShell console (Start -> All Programs -> Accessories -> Windows PowerShell -> Windows PowerShell) to run them. You need to type "set executionpolicy unrestricted" once to allow scripts to run on the system, then you just type the full path to the script file to run it. If the script is in the current default folder, then type ".\" as the path name.
> 
> Awesome! Took a bit of scripting, but I'm all set now. Thanks guys!
> 
> [EDIT: Attaching my finished nightly .BAT and .PS1 files for anyone who might find them useful]
> 
> The attached BAT fires off each night at midnight and does a few things:
> 
> 1) Trims all final TV Show directory contents to a max of 20 shows, removing shows from oldest to newest if needed,
> 2) Trims specific TV Show folders to specific #'s of shows (1, 5, 10) (ie my PBS NewsHour to 1, I only care about the latest news, etc),
> 3) Because I am using the kmttg option to process videos into folders, but use two seperate directories for TiVo downloads and final processed TV Shows, the script cleans up all empty folders in the TiVo download directory from today's processing,
> 4) Removes all empty folders from the TV Shows directory, and finally
> 5) Goes through all TV Show folders and remove any programs older than 365 days
> 
> Hope that helps someone.


----------



## dcooper2025

So using the VideoReDo AdScan option works wonders on any 1-hour TV Show, pretty much seamlessly and perfectly every time. But it's a different story altogether with multi-hour movies. Large chunks of the movies go missing, unfortunately. A bit of Googling brings up the VRD doc on tuning AdScan parms, and although most discussion is around doing it manually in their GUI, they do mention that disabling the "Fast Search" method can possibly help.

I see in the VRD dir there is the "AdScan.vbs" script, which I presume is what kmttg uses to fire off AdScan, and it does mention: "Parameters: 1 - Fast Search: 0 = program default, 1 = Yes use fast search, 2 = No, use slower more exhaustive search."

Do we know what kmttg passes in for this parm and if it's not already the "slow" method, how the invocation could be modified to force the "slow" scan method?

Alternatively, has anyone compared AdScan results to ComSkip results for movies? Any antidotal evidence? I had just assumed that AdScan, because it was commercial software would be superior but maybe not....

Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

dcooper2025 said:


> So using the VideoReDo AdScan option works wonders on any 1-hour TV Show, pretty much seamlessly and perfectly every time. But it's a different story altogether with multi-hour movies. Large chunks of the movies go missing, unfortunately. A bit of Googling brings up the VRD doc on tuning AdScan parms, and although most discussion is around doing it manually in their GUI, they do mention that disabling the "Fast Search" method can possibly help.
> 
> I see in the VRD dir there is the "AdScan.vbs" script, which I presume is what kmttg uses to fire off AdScan, and it does mention: "Parameters: 1 - Fast Search: 0 = program default, 1 = Yes use fast search, 2 = No, use slower more exhaustive search."
> 
> Do we know what kmttg passes in for this parm and if it's not already the "slow" method, how the invocation could be modified to force the "slow" scan method?
> 
> Alternatively, has anyone compared AdScan results to ComSkip results for movies? Any antidotal evidence? I had just assumed that AdScan, because it was commercial software would be superior but maybe not....
> 
> Thanks!


If you look under VRDScripts\adscan.vbs script there's a line:
scanStarted = VideoReDo.StartAdScan( 0, 0, 1 )

1st argument is the one you describe, so changing it from 0 to 2 would accomplish what you want.
However, in general comskip is much better at Ad detection in my experience and can be much further tweaked using custom comskip.ini. Personally I don't much care for automated commercial detection though and find it faster and much more precise to go through and cut out commercials manually using VRD.


----------



## dcooper2025

Cool, thanks. I'll switch to ComSkip.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> If you look under VRDScripts\adscan.vbs script there's a line:
> scanStarted = VideoReDo.StartAdScan( 0, 0, 1 )
> 
> 1st argument is the one you describe, so changing it from 0 to 2 would accomplish what you want.
> However, in general comskip is much better at Ad detection in my experience and can be much further tweaked using custom comskip.ini. Personally I don't much care for automated commercial detection though and find it faster and much more precise to go through and cut out commercials manually using VRD.


I've never tried the slower option on VRD, but for me VRD Ad detection is somewhere in the ~90% accuracy range. I find VRD's Ad detection significantly less accurate on certain networks (like syfy) and dimly lit shows (like American Horror Story). I manually go through each show after VRD ad detection because I have to, not because I want to. Having to manually review/edit commercial detection, breaks my workflow into a two part process.

I'll have to give comskip a try to see if it builds my confidence in ad detection such that I can rely on it without review thus making my workflow fully automated.


----------



## sanjonny

reneg said:


> I've never tried the slower option on VRD, but for me VRD Ad detection is somewhere in the ~90% accuracy range. I find VRD's Ad detection significantly less accurate on certain networks (like syfy) and dimly lit shows (like American Horror Story). I manually go through each show after VRD ad detection because I have to, not because I want to. Having to manually review/edit commercial detection, breaks my workflow into a two part process.
> 
> I'll have to give comskip a try to see if it builds my confidence in ad detection such that I can rely on it without review thus making my workflow fully automated.


Unfortunately, I don't think you will find any software that is 100% because the signals are all different and detection isn't powerful enough to get it all. For instance replaytv which has really good detection works off of noise levels and black levels like most. Well cox comm here in san Diego knows this and keeps their volume the same level for their ads and no black space between commercias prior to cox commercial and cox commercial. Some others do this also, they specifically make their commercial try and foil the commercial detection algorithm. Even who cuts the commercials in can make a difference. For example, one editor at the network always leaves a 1/4sec black space between program and commercial block, a different dude never leaves any black space, so a program that usually works fine for automated detection will maybe all of a sudden fail and then may e fail consistently. I have seen many 30 minute shows that commercial detection chokes on and gets wrong, especially if the last commercial set is in the last 8 minutes of the program, and other 3 hour movies that commercial detection was flawless at. Once you do several of them you get quick at it (automated detection with manual review) that it really doesn't take that much time.

And sure as anything, the part that it gets wrong will be the mostimportant part ofthe movie or tv show, so it ends up being not worth it to have the missed parts for me vs the short amount of time you develop double checking. I find with video redo after using the automated scan, I let several shows build up and then take a few minutes to go thru them and double check/fix cut points. I don't agree that doing it all by hand is faster because if you don't at least have it try, it can take a while to find start and endophyte of commercial blocks, especially if you are doing say 15 shows at once. With proper hand placement and using keyboard commands, I can fly thru most double-checking in seconds for some files. Right now I am collecting til death episodes, and on wgn the commercial detection works pretty good, so I can open a episode, tab thru cut points and modify usually in about 10-15 secs from file open to save and open next file. It goes up to 30 if there is semi major misses, but that is about it- so for 10 episodes,I might spend 2 minutes max, usually more time in loading and saving than anything else.

All that being said, you can increase the detection accuracy rate, but I don't think you will currently find a 100% solution unless you build your own and even then, not too likely.


----------



## reneg

sanjonny said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think you will find any software that is 100% because the signals are all different and detection isn't powerful enough to get it all. For instance replaytv which has really good detection works off of noise levels and black levels like most. Well cox comm here in san Diego knows this and keeps their volume the same level for their ads and no black space between commercias prior to cox commercial and cox commercial. Some others do this also, they specifically make their commercial try and foil the commercial detection algorithm. Even who cuts the commercials in can make a difference. For example, one editor at the network always leaves a 1/4sec black space between program and commercial block, a different dude never leaves any black space, so a program that usually works fine for automated detection will maybe all of a sudden fail and then may e fail consistently. I have seen many 30 minute shows that commercial detection chokes on and gets wrong, especially if the last commercial set is in the last 8 minutes of the program, and other 3 hour movies that commercial detection was flawless at. Once you do several of them you get quick at it (automated detection with manual review) that it really doesn't take that much time.
> 
> And sure as anything, the part that it gets wrong will be the mostimportant part ofthe movie or tv show, so it ends up being not worth it to have the missed parts for me vs the short amount of time you develop double checking. I find with video redo after using the automated scan, I let several shows build up and then take a few minutes to go thru them and double check/fix cut points. I don't agree that doing it all by hand is faster because if you don't at least have it try, it can take a while to find start and endophyte of commercial blocks, especially if you are doing say 15 shows at once. With proper hand placement and using keyboard commands, I can fly thru most double-checking in seconds for some files. Right now I am collecting til death episodes, and on wgn the commercial detection works pretty good, so I can open a episode, tab thru cut points and modify usually in about 10-15 secs from file open to save and open next file. It goes up to 30 if there is semi major misses, but that is about it- so for 10 episodes,I might spend 2 minutes max, usually more time in loading and saving than anything else.
> 
> All that being said, you can increase the detection accuracy rate, but I don't think you will currently find a 100% solution unless you build your own and even then, not too likely.


I don't think I'll find a solution that works 100% of the time, but I'm willing to try other solutions if they are better.

I follow the same process as you and queue up a bunch of episodes and then review/edit them. I could process episodes quicker, but I do the review/edits via remote desktop which slows precision and performance somewhat. VRD gets me in the ballpark with respect to ad breaks.


----------



## sanjonny

I am not sure if this is a new problem or just new to me. I updated to v0p8I and now I have a problem with deleting shows.

I have both a HD that has Tivowebplus on it now (Yippee) and also have a series 4 - Premiere. I had it for awhile where I could delete on both units by pressing the delete key. I never use automated delete as part of my flow because of errors I run into with qsfix, so I do it by hand thru kmttg and the delete key (thanks to this recent thread)

Now it seems whatever i do it is backward. If I enable twp delete and try to delete a show, then it will not delete shows on the series 4 because it tries to connect to 8080. If I set it to delete ipad style, then of course, delete doesn't work on the series 3-HD anymore.

I know for a time I had it working on both and then updated and now have the problems, I can do one or the other but not both. I think it might have worked because I changed the configuration but didn't restart kmttg, which allowed me to be able to delete on both units somehow, but after restarting, then its one or other. If I enable both styles, TWP overrides at least on the delete key.

So should this be set per tivo going forward or maybe assign a different key for TWP style delete vs. ipad delete. Did this maybe work in the past and something got changed? Like I said, I don't know if it always worked and just got broken in the update or if it wasnt working but I accidentally got around it by not restarting kmttg.

One other question, since we can now download from pause point, is it also possible to resume and/or pause a download in progress? That would be very helpful in certain situations.


----------



## sanjonny

One other thing seems to have changed also. In the past, when running adcut and adscan, the window was always minimized, but for some reason, with the latest version, it seems to run them in the regular window. Qsfix still runs minimized (I think, will have to check). Is this something I might have changed or something that changed in kmttg.


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> One other thing seems to have changed also. In the past, when running adcut and adscan, the window was always minimized, but for some reason, with the latest version, it seems to run them in the regular window. Qsfix still runs minimized (I think, will have to check). Is this something I might have changed or something that changed in kmttg.


 If you have "Allow Multiple VideoRedo jobs at once" that may be the reason since that brings up VRD in GUI mode.

TWP Delete + ipad delete is not something I considered running concurrently and at this point would be a pain to setup to be able to do that. As a workaround perhaps you can install another kmttg in a different location that is configured with just TWP delete enabled without the ipad setup just for the purpose of deleting shows.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> If you have "Allow Multiple VideoRedo jobs at once" that may be the reason since that brings up VRD in GUI mode.
> 
> TWP Delete + ipad delete is not something I considered running concurrently and at this point would be a pain to setup to be able to do that. As a workaround perhaps you can install another kmttg in a different location that is configured with just TWP delete enabled without the ipad setup just for the purpose of deleting shows.


something must have changed regarding the gui mode issue as up until the latest version, i have always run two instances (if there was enough work to merit it, it has been set at two anyway) and this just started happening with the upgrade to versionI.

on the multiple style delete, what about different keys to send the commands? it seems that might be easier, since it already does it, say delete key for ipad style and T key for twp style. they dont have to be part of the workflow as i said, i dont use them for that, and ipad delete works even if you don't have ipad delete enabled (if you press delete while on the series 4, it sends the delete command, until you select twp style delete that is-then pressing delete will always be twp style) what if you just set the default of pressing T(or whatever key makes sense) to the twp style delete command?

another option i think might be useful, what about setting leaving the interim files available or some of them at least and having a final step of deleting all interim files when finished such as delete wip files. so when you decrypt if you want you can leave the tivo file, or qsfix, leave the qsfix file or encode leave the unencoded or whatever. but put at the end a checkbox so that it looks to see if you have any wip files and deletes them. so say i download a file, process it, adscan and then want to adcut it, after the adcut finishes, it deletes the tivo and qsfix and uncut mpg and vprj file. or if i encode and that is my final step, it goes back and deletes everything else once the encode is finished.

that way when the errors happen, you can just pull any prior file and rework it from there.

alternatively, now thinking about it a bit, you could get away with just leaving the tivo file on the drive all the way thru and having a last step to delete that final after final adcut or encode because the other steps really dont take that long but downloading can take forever, so may e that is another way to do it, have option to leave .tivo file until whatever your last step is and then select delete .tivo. that way when qsfix has a problem, you dont have to redownload the show again to have another copy or whatever.


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> something must have changed regarding the gui mode issue as up until the latest version, i have always run two instances (if there was enough work to merit it, it has been set at two anyway) and this just started happening with the upgrade to versionI.


 No nothing changed in kmttg for that stuff in a while. More likely it's a VRD update that changed that behavior. I just tried it myself with "Allow Multiple VideoRedo jobs at once" enabled and confirmed that adscan doesn't minimize the VRD window for me anymore for adscan either, so VRD SetQuietMode (which you'll see is called in adscan.vbs script) doesn't behave as it used when doing adscan for newer versions of VRD. Seems to work OK for qsfix though.


----------



## sanjonny

Got it, well that makes sense, I didn't think anything major changed in kmttg related to that.

I am having decrypt seem to take forever all of a sudden. I tried switching to videoredo decrypt but I get messages that I need to check the mak setting, but cannot find the setting in videoredo or how to give it the correct mak. 

I don't know why decrypt is taking so long all of a sudden, but even with no processes running, it can take an hour or more to decrypt a file. That seems to have never happened before to that extent. Right now I have a 5gb file that is only halfway done at 35 minutes. It seems in the past the longest I ever waited to decrypt was like 5 minutes. 

Is videredo decrypt faster and/or did something change in decrypt or is there something I might have done on my computer that is slowing things down completely? I checked tasks and really there is almost nothing running but decrypt is horribly slow.


----------



## sanjonny

Got decrypt working via videoredo, required reinstalling videoredo for some reason but now it works. I think something is majorly wrong with regular decrypt for some reason. It took over an hour and a half to decrypt a file. Using videoredo it only took 8 minutes and that was a 15gb file so I don't know what is going on but something is not right. Videoredo decrypt is similar to speeds for prior decrypt + qsfix, even faster really.


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> on the multiple style delete, what about different keys to send the commands? it seems that might be easier, since it already does it, say delete key for ipad style and T key for twp style. they dont have to be part of the workflow as i said, i dont use them for that, and ipad delete works even if you don't have ipad delete enabled (if you press delete while on the series 4, it sends the delete command, until you select twp style delete that is-then pressing delete will always be twp style) what if you just set the default of pressing T(or whatever key makes sense) to the twp style delete command?


 For next release "delete" should now work for either type of delete. I added some additional checking of current TiVo selected and if iPad communications options is not enabled in config for the current TiVo then use TWP delete instead.



> another option i think might be useful, what about setting leaving the interim files available or some of them at least and having a final step of deleting all interim files when finished such as delete wip files. so when you decrypt if you want you can leave the tivo file, or qsfix, leave the qsfix file or encode leave the unencoded or whatever. but put at the end a checkbox so that it looks to see if you have any wip files and deletes them. so say i download a file, process it, adscan and then want to adcut it, after the adcut finishes, it deletes the tivo and qsfix and uncut mpg and vprj file. or if i encode and that is my final step, it goes back and deletes everything else once the encode is finished.
> 
> that way when the errors happen, you can just pull any prior file and rework it from there.
> 
> alternatively, now thinking about it a bit, you could get away with just leaving the tivo file on the drive all the way thru and having a last step to delete that final after final adcut or encode because the other steps really dont take that long but downloading can take forever, so may e that is another way to do it, have option to leave .tivo file until whatever your last step is and then select delete .tivo. that way when qsfix has a problem, you dont have to redownload the show again to have another copy or whatever.


 You can use "custom" task to run a script at the end of task set to do something along those lines. It's always the last task executed.


----------



## wireman121

Also having the same issues with VRD not minimizing when running the adcut anymore - I upgraded VRD and KMTTG at the same time, but I suspect it was a VRD change that has caused this. Not the end of the world, but quite annoying regardless.

Would also be nice to see kmttg continue to scan at the defined amount of time when auto transfer is set to loop in GUI while VRD review window is showing - that way if theres more than 1 show recording per night (I have 5-6) it doesnt jam up after downloading the first show, and can still poll the TiVo for future files and have them all prepared at the VRD review screen - would be MUCH more convenient this way.

That way if I'm away for a day, KMTTG isnt stuck waiting for a VRD review on the first file it downloaded while the rest are sitting on the TiVo, it will have multiple VRD review windows up ready for review...... Always been something I wish would get attention in an upgrade - please make this possible!!


----------



## sanjonny

I have an old install of version 3 on my system ( if you scroll back a few pages I talk about the multple version so that I could mentally keep straight when working on ts files (hauppauge pvr) vs tivo files. The same issue is happening with the old version as with the updated, which leads us back to either a change is kmttg causing the problem or some registry change upon updating vrd that causes this. I believe I have an older version of kmttg installed for some other files, I will try that tomorrow and see if I can provide anymore details. The non-minimized state can cause problems if you are doing something else on the computerand vrd starts a new task, since it takes the front process, it can get screwed up by typing or clicking on state change now, since it takes the foreground. I have had a couple of qsfixes and adscans broken by this exact problem.


----------



## moyekj

@wireman21
I'm looking at adding a new auto config option in next release:
"Do not wait for all jobs to finish before processing new ones"

This would make kmttg not wait until all tasks have completed on all TiVos before looking for more shows to process.

@sanjonny
When you have multiple VRD installations as I mentioned before only 1 can be registered for COM (background) jobs at a time, so the last one you ran GUI for will be the one used for COM jobs. So there's no guarantee if you have more than 1 installation which one is called for COM jobs.


----------



## miricle

Hi -- I am new to kmttg so hopefully this is not too much of an often-repeated question but I didn't want to read 120 pages of threads -- I just installed the latest version of kmttg on Win7-x64. I was wondering if its possible to have the various tools detect ads but put in chapter marks rather than skipping them all-together. I guess I am leery about the detection tools detecting too much (or is this a valid concern - I've read that comskip isn't close to 100% accurate). This would be using ProjectX rather than videoredo. BTW, ProjectX didn't appear to come as part of the Windows tools - I needed to download it an put it in place.


----------



## ThAbtO

Chapter marks would be put in by VideoReDo on burning a DVD. It would not have any affect on a Tivo.


----------



## miricle

ThAbtO said:


> Chapter marks would be put in by VideoReDo on burning a DVD. It would not have any affect on a Tivo.


Sorry, I should have been more specific - I wanted chapters in the m4v/mp4 file generated by handbrake or ffmpeg transcodes. I want to copy those to an iPhone, iPad or Touchpad. iOS devices make "scrubbing" pretty easy with fairly fine control but the media player on a Touchpad doesn't make it easy to move to a precise point in the video. A chapter break in the file would mean just using the built-in navigator controls instead of "scrubbing".


----------



## wireman121

@moyekj awesome, cant wait!!


----------



## moyekj

miricle said:


> BTW, ProjectX didn't appear to come as part of the Windows tools - I needed to download it an put it in place.


 Thanks for mentioning it and I was able to reproduce the problem. Looks like .bat files that were part of ProjectX were being blocked perhaps by virus tools or perhaps had permissions issues. I removed those in the zip file and uploaded the updated one and verified a new kmttg installation now does install ProjectX properly.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> @sanjonny
> When you have multiple VRD installations as I mentioned before only 1 can be registered for COM (background) jobs at a time, so the last one you ran GUI for will be the one used for COM jobs. So there's no guarantee if you have more than 1 installation which one is called for COM jobs.


I understand that and remember it, and have used that in testing. But it is also easy to differentiate the 2 and versions because of their appearance and I have found that it seems that even when making sure I am using the (OLD OLD) version 3 of vidredo, the backgrounding is not working.

It is calling version 3 from the kmttg version and that is what is loading ( i can check by looking at the process if it is not brought to the foreground, or if it is, it is obvious what version it is.) I have not had a chance to run the old versions of kmttg to see if that makes a difference or not, or if there is some other screwy setting in the registry changed by updating vidredo which is affecting this. I have the older version of vrd installed on a laptop with and older kmttg, so I can update that to the most recent and hopefully that will help in troubleshooting the issue if there is anything you can do about it, or letting us let vrd know about it also.

I am trying to help and if it sounds critical in my posts, that is not the case, just trying to help as much as possible and always available to try software updates and other stuff and log to feedback as much as I can.

For anyone out there processing HD files. Can you please post say and average time to qsfix a 5gb or 10gb file (1920 resolution) and adscan, adcut times for the same file. And if possible what processor you are using. My processing seems very slow recently and trying to determine the cause.


----------



## sanjonny

One other kinda on topic but maybe off topic question. Is there a way to boost the volume in vidredo the way that is done in mencoder? That would be helpful and I guess it could either be a configuration setting in kmttg or a profile change in the cut scripts or whatever. When processing the mpgs in other programs if I do, they have the options to boost volume, but for files that are not post processed or encoded it would be nice to boost the volume thru vidredo.


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> One other kinda on topic but maybe off topic question. Is there a way to boost the volume in vidredo the way that is done in mencoder? That would be helpful and I guess it could either be a configuration setting in kmttg or a profile change in the cut scripts or whatever. When processing the mpgs in other programs if I do, they have the options to boost volume, but for files that are not post processed or encoded it would be nice to boost the volume thru vidredo.


 Not for AC3 audio as VRD does not have AC3 encoder. However in TVSuite you can edit/create a video profile (Tools->Edit Profile list...) and create a profile that uses AAC audio. Then under Audio section if you change "Compression" to Automatic then you are allowed to specify "Gain Level" for audio. Note that whenever you change volume it requires re-encoding with any tool.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> Not for AC3 audio as VRD does not have AC3 encoder. However in TVSuite you can edit/create a video profile (Tools->Edit Profile list...) and create a profile that uses AAC audio. Then under Audio section if you change "Compression" to Automatic then you are allowed to specify "Gain Level" for audio. Note that whenever you change volume it requires re-encoding with any tool.


Which i am guessing is not as quick as I could probably boost the volume manually using vdub or similar tools where it only strips the audio, renencodes the audio and patches it back to the mpg file as I am guessing vidredo will reencode the video too.

I will try it to verify but thinking I might make script that does it using vdub or vdubmode command line since it is easy and fast to do that way.


----------



## Hercules67

Since I have not posted in a while, can I ask my stupid question of the month?

--------> Let me digress for a moment....
(BTW, I am back to running version "L"). I traced all my problems to Seagate's stupid back-up software, and the fact that a lot of the Video I was working with were on that Seagate drive. Both that software and offending HDD have been accounted for now...
<----------------


So, question:

Once I separate the subtitle stream with T2Sami how do I put it back when I encode? And what happens to the subtitles when you do an adcut via VRD?

Thanks for the answer.


----------



## moyekj

Hercules67 said:


> Since I have not posted in a while, can I ask my stupid question of the month?
> 
> --------> Let me digress for a moment....
> (BTW, I am back to running version "L"). I traced all my problems to Seagate's stupid back-up software, and the fact that a lot of the Video I was working with were on that Seagate drive. Both that software and offending HDD have been accounted for now...
> <----------------
> 
> So, question:
> 
> Once I separate the subtitle stream with T2Sami how do I put it back when I encode? And what happens to the subtitles when you do an adcut via VRD?
> 
> Thanks for the answer.


 T2Sami does not "separate" captions, it simply extracts them to a new file. The video file still contains the captions. VRD preserves the captions so no problem to run VRD before extracting captions.


----------



## moyekj

v0p8m version just released. Contains new auto transfers global config option to no longer wait for all tasks for a TiVo to complete before processing new shows as has been requested for a while by some users. Also now kmttg supports ccextractor in place of T2Sami for extracting captions (either one can be used now). Some fixes as well. See release_notes Wiki for full details.


----------



## mattack

Here's a bug that I just ran into.. I think it's because of the accented letter in the name (even previously, the metadata file and the mpg would have different names.. In this case, the .mpg file has the html escaped character, the metadata file has the correct character).

But kmttg NEVER showed progress downloading the file. It actually downloaded it, thought it failed, and I was able to cancel it before it started downloading again... Here's the beginning of the output.

> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO /Volumes/Tivo2/kmttgdownloads/Saturday Night Live/12_17_2011 Jimmy Fallon Michael Bublé performs.mpg ...
"/usr/bin/curl" --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar "/tmp/cookie8825989112982919026.tmp" --url "http://192.168.11.5:80/download/Saturday%20Night%20Live.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=3198728" | "/Applications/kmttg_v0p8h/tivodecode/tivodecode" --mak MAK --no-verify --out "/Volumes/Tivo2/kmttgdownloads/Saturday Night Live/12_17_2011 Jimmy Fallon Michael Bublé performs.mpg" -
Download failed to file: /Volumes/Tivo2/kmttgdownloads/Saturday Night Live/12_17_2011 Jimmy Fallon Michael Bublé performs.mpg
Exit code: 0
0 
...


----------



## moyekj

That's probably a consequence of special characters not being preserved via a script which is what is used for combined download/decrypt - a .bat file in case of Windows. The script is not honoring special characters properly in the file name. If you keep download and decrypt separate then everything works as expected. So my suggestion is if this is a problem for you then keep download and decrypt separate and you won't run into the issue.


----------



## sanjonny

Thanks MoyekJ, will try out the delete and other stuff tomorrow, or i guess later today. One thing i have been running into recently and meant to ask about. Sometimes qsfix tasks in vdredo fail by i guess selecting the wrong aspect size, which i think is because a commercial in the show is say 720p in a 1920 size show and the automatic check finds the 720 so sets qsfix to 720 which results in only like a one minute file because it strips out all but the commercial (i am guessing that is what is going on) or othwr commercials that might be the same size.

It appears that when i set the detection manually in vidredo when reprocessing the files, i set it to like a sample of 24 and so far, that seems to mostly guess correctly for the qsfix (you choose it by hand in the select streams, but it defaults to the larger result or whatever). It does make the initial check slower than the default which ithink is 8. So my question is, assuming i am somewhat one the right track about what is going on, is it possible to set the value to a larger value in the script in kmttg or some other setting for those who wish to or change the default in vidredo? I am not at a computer where i can examine theqsfix.vbs, which might be very obvious that i could modify and not available to use and check vdredo till tomorrow, but i dont recall being able to change the default other than manually processing qsfiles.


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> That's probably a consequence of special characters not being preserved via a script which is what is used for combined download/decrypt - a .bat file in case of Windows. The script is not honoring special characters properly in the file name. If you keep download and decrypt separate then everything works as expected. So my suggestion is if this is a problem for you then keep download and decrypt separate and you won't run into the issue.


But can't you fix this?

or at least figure out that special characters are included in the name, and automagically turn off download & decrypt combined in that case?

Basically, this is a fairly serious bug, easily reproducible.

I'm running on Mac OS X, BTW. Is it one of your scripts causing the problem, or something else? Even if something else, maybe that could be fixed?


----------



## moyekj

I don't consider it a serious bug as simply turning off combined decrypt/download solves the problem. Another workaround that may allow you to keep combined download/decrypt is switch to use Java downloads instead.

The problem with non-Java download/decrypt is a Bourne Shell (sh) script is used in the case of Mac/Linux and cmd shell in case of Windows which pipes together the curl command with tivodecode, and the shell does not seem to handle special characters properly, so really it's more of an OS shell issue and I can't think of anything to workaround that.


----------



## ThAbtO

What Kmttg needs is settings to specify what to replace special characters with, ones the user can customize on their own. Such as the double quotes, we can set with 2 single quotes, or maybe "..", or whatever we prefer.

Currently, they get removed without recourse.


----------



## cweb

Since upgrading to 8m from 8K. When trying to list my season passes for selected stations I get the following error on all my premiers and elites:

"RPC error response: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Cannot cache data larger than 1048576 bytes (you tried to cache a 1264364 byte object)"

I get this on my windows and my Mac OSX installations.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> Since upgrading to 8m from 8K. When trying to list my season passes for selected stations I get the following error on all my premiers and elites:
> 
> "RPC error response: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Cannot cache data larger than 1048576 bytes (you tried to cache a 1264364 byte object)"
> 
> I get this on my windows and my Mac OSX installations.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


 I'm not sure I understand what you mean by "When trying to list my season passes for selected stations"? Do you mean just trying to get list of season passes for a TiVo? There has been hardly any changes at all for the iPad stuff going from k->m version so my guess is if you install k version you would get the same errors, but it's worth trying to see if that's the case:
http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/kmttg_v0p8k.zip
Perhaps it's a consequence of the recent 14.9.2.2 upgrade, though my Premieres on 14.9.2.2 are still functioning fine with all the kmttg iPad stuff.


----------



## ThAbtO

cweb said:


> Since upgrading to 8m from 8K.


You upgraded from 8m to 8k? Isn't that downgrading?


----------



## Hercules67

moyekj said:


> T2Sami does not "separate" captions, it simply extracts them to a new file. The video file still contains the captions. VRD preserves the captions so no problem to run VRD before extracting captions.


I guess the point I was trying to make is this. What do you do with the "Captions File" once you have it?

Thanks.


----------



## Scarpad

got this setup last night for my new premiere and it worked fairly well on my Imac. What's the trick to getting better commercial removal? can some power users give me some suggestions?


----------



## cweb

ThAbtO said:


> You upgraded from 8m to 8k? Isn't that downgrading?


Opps .... Fot my to and forms backwards. Restarting kmttg and the tivos didn't help the problem. However, I rebooted both computers and the problems went away. They must have been in some weird state. Strange that it happened on both at the same time. Oh well....life is happy again.

Thanks for the thoughts and teases.


----------



## bzed

Hello,

I was hoping someone could recommend/share an ecoding profile that they use to encode succesfully to mp4. I have used both of the kmttg provided mp4 profiles as well as Video redo's default mp4 profile buy I have found the resulting mp4 files to have some pixelation that I would like to avoid. I am starting with mpg files produced by kmttg with the commercials edited. I am looking to reduce the hard drive space for my collection of shows.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## lpwcomp

cweb said:


> Opps .... Fot my to and forms backwards. Restarting kmttg and the tivos didn't help the problem. However, I rebooted both computers and the problems went away. They must have been in some weird state. Strange that it happened on both at the same time. Oh well....life is happy again.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts and teases.


If what ThAbtO quoted was what you originally wrote, you had it correct.


----------



## joel9

I seem to be having a comskip problem, whereby it stops in the middle with exit code 139 and fails to write the xcl output file for ProjectX. While the log does show a couple of audio errors, it seems to just skip the bad input frame and keep going. There's no error shown before it dies (at 24%, in one case).

I'm a new kmttg user, running on Mac Lion and transferring from a Series 3. Last week I started copying a series being run daily and got the first half dozen episodes without error (although a couple of times the transfer stalled and had to be restarted). Now I've had two episodes in a row that have failed the same way.

First of all, anyone know what error 139 means? Also, this version of com comskip seems pretty old compared to what I'm seeing out there for Windows. Should I care?


----------



## darjay

I got java installed, install the JAR file and the program starts. Do I just have to enter the IP and name of my Tivos and then I'll be ready to go? Or are there other settings I need? Sorry, if this is basic, but I have been searching and can't find exactly what i'm looking for or I dont understand what I'm finding.

Thanks in advance.
Darlene


----------



## moyekj

darjay said:


> I got java installed, install the JAR file and the program starts. Do I just have to enter the IP and name of my Tivos and then I'll be ready to go? Or are there other settings I need? Sorry, if this is basic, but I have been searching and can't find exactly what i'm looking for or I dont understand what I'm finding.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Darlene


 For a proper network it should auto-detect your TiVos with Bonjour or TiVo Beacon, but you can enter IP & name manually if it does not. Beyond that it depends what you want to do. There are many config options but most have tooltips describing what they mean.


----------



## joel9

joel9 said:


> I seem to be having a comskip problem, whereby it stops in the middle with exit code 139 and fails to write the xcl output file for ProjectX. While the log does show a couple of audio errors, it seems to just skip the bad input frame and keep going. There's no error shown before it dies (at 24%, in one case).
> 
> I'm a new kmttg user, running on Mac Lion and transferring from a Series 3. Last week I started copying a series being run daily and got the first half dozen episodes without error (although a couple of times the transfer stalled and had to be restarted). Now I've had two episodes in a row that have failed the same way.
> 
> First of all, anyone know what error 139 means? Also, this version of com comskip seems pretty old compared to what I'm seeing out there for Windows. Should I care?


Is this the right place to report my problem or should it go into some comskip thread?


----------



## moyekj

joel9 said:


> I seem to be having a comskip problem, whereby it stops in the middle with exit code 139 and fails to write the xcl output file for ProjectX. While the log does show a couple of audio errors, it seems to just skip the bad input frame and keep going. There's no error shown before it dies (at 24%, in one case).
> 
> I'm a new kmttg user, running on Mac Lion and transferring from a Series 3. Last week I started copying a series being run daily and got the first half dozen episodes without error (although a couple of times the transfer stalled and had to be restarted). Now I've had two episodes in a row that have failed the same way.
> 
> First of all, anyone know what error 139 means? Also, this version of com comskip seems pretty old compared to what I'm seeing out there for Windows. Should I care?


 Without any error messages it's hard to debug further. What you may want to try is starting with the .mpg file from FILES tab simply enable "QS Fix" task with no other task enabled. This will run ProjectX demux followed by ffmpeg mux on it and produce a new .mpg. Then from that resulting .mpg proceed with "Ad Detect" and "Ad Cut" tasks to see if comskip is able to process the .mpg. i.e. The idea is to clean up glitches in the .mpg file before comskip processes it.


----------



## joel9

moyekj said:


> Without any error messages it's hard to debug further. What you may want to try is starting with the .mpg file from FILES tab simply enable "QS Fix" task with no other task enabled. This will run ProjectX demux followed by ffmpeg mux on it and produce a new .mpg. Then from that resulting .mpg proceed with "Ad Detect" and "Ad Cut" tasks to see if comskip is able to process the .mpg. i.e. The idea is to clean up glitches in the .mpg file before comskip processes it.


Great suggestion! That worked fine.

Seems like it would be worth always doing this before the comskip step, but it seems to come after the Ad Cut step. Is there any way to change the standard work flow when doing a full download process? I suppose you'd want it to run both times, right?


----------



## darjay

moyekj said:


> For a proper network it should auto-detect your TiVos with Bonjour or TiVo Beacon, but you can enter IP & name manually if it does not. Beyond that it depends what you want to do. There are many config options but most have tooltips describing what they mean.


Thanks for the quick reply. I played around with it last night and got it to work. VERY Cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hercules67

How are people utilizing the T2Sami extracted files here?

I need some guidance.


----------



## moyekj

joel9 said:


> Great suggestion! That worked fine.
> 
> Seems like it would be worth always doing this before the comskip step, but it seems to come after the Ad Cut step. Is there any way to change the standard work flow when doing a full download process? I suppose you'd want it to run both times, right?


 Yes, currently if you are using ProjectX and enable "QS Fix" in addition to "Ad Cut" the QS Fix step is actually intentionally skipped since ProjectX is used for "Ad Cut" step. Sounds like it may be better to not skip QS Fix step after all since looks like comskip can benefit from ProjectX cleanup. I'll make that change for next release.


----------



## moyekj

Hercules67 said:


> I guess the point I was trying to make is this. What do you do with the "Captions File" once you have it?
> 
> Thanks.


 The only thing I've used it for in the past is for getting captions when using "streambaby". I think there are some media players and/or editors that can use it as well, but don't have details on that.


----------



## joel9

moyekj said:


> Yes, currently if you are using ProjectX and enable "QS Fix" in addition to "Ad Cut" the QS Fix step is actually intentionally skipped since ProjectX is used for "Ad Cut" step. Sounds like it may be better to not skip QS Fix step after all since looks like comskip can benefit from ProjectX cleanup. I'll make that change for next release.


Excellent customer service, too!


----------



## sanjonny

bzed said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was hoping someone could recommend/share an ecoding profile that they use to encode succesfully to mp4. I have used both of the kmttg provided mp4 profiles as well as Video redo's default mp4 profile buy I have found the resulting mp4 files to have some pixelation that I would like to avoid. I am starting with mpg files produced by kmttg with the commercials edited. I am looking to reduce the hard drive space for my collection of shows.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bill


If you scroll back in this thread a few pages, there is some pretty in depth discussion about that. There are recommended tools suggested also. The quick and dirty I suggested is instead of mp4, use avi/xvid because encoding is faster and space savings are minimal compared to mp4, there is some good discussion on the other formats, mkv, mp4, avi and 264 encoding.


----------



## sanjonny

Hercules67 said:


> How are people utilizing the T2Sami extracted files here?
> 
> I need some guidance.


Herc, what are you trying to do? have the output files have subtitles in them or transport them to something else or what. There are several encoders that will retain the subtitles from mpg (handbrake or video.net if you are going the 264 route) in the new format. Is there some other reason you are stripping them out from the mpg?


----------



## Hercules67

sanjonny said:


> Herc, what are you trying to do? have the output files have subtitles in them or transport them to something else or what. There are several encoders that will retain the subtitles from mpg (handbrake or video.net if you are going the 264 route) in the new format. Is there some other reason you are stripping them out from the mpg?


Is that what I am doing by running T2Sami? I don't want to strip them per say?

I want the final product to have subtitles, if I want to. Can I?

Sometimes, a show is hard to understand, and I like to turn subtitles on. How do I accomplish this?


----------



## sanjonny

Something kinda strange on the delete front. I have been testing this recently and seem to have noticed something that is reproducable, but not knowing why it happens. So here it is. The delete still works fine for the premiere unit.
On the hacked (TWP able HD) unit, delete seems to work okay for awhile, but in a weird way. So when you first enable delete (which will not work until you enable twp style delete) and then do not close the session and use the delete key on the TWP HD unit, delete seems to work fine. But later on, when you close down and restart kmttg, after a few deletes (haven't worked out the exact number yet) it seems to cause the tivo to get a bit hincky and basically either lock up or weird things to happen. This is usually solved by rebooting the tivo, but it is repeatable. I don't know other than the TWP box being in the top of the selectable items what is different about the delete that is changed immediately in the configuration vs. in it reloading kmttg, but it seems I can delete many files before restarting without a problem, restarting with the new config and after a few, things lock up or get screwy (like not showing the tuner channels or something.

Anything you want me to try or log, I would be glad to, or any more info I can provide.


----------



## Hercules67

Originally Posted by bzed said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was hoping someone could recommend/share an ecoding profile that they use to encode succesfully to mp4. I have used both of the kmttg provided mp4 profiles as well as Video redo's default mp4 profile buy I have found the resulting mp4 files to have some pixelation that I would like to avoid. I am starting with mpg files produced by kmttg with the commercials edited. I am looking to reduce the hard drive space for my collection of shows.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bill





sanjonny said:


> If you scroll back in this thread a few pages, there is some pretty in depth discussion about that. There are recommended tools suggested also. The quick and dirty I suggested is instead of mp4, use avi/xvid because encoding is faster and space savings are minimal compared to mp4, there is some good discussion on the other formats, mkv, mp4, avi and 264 encoding.


Adding my 2 cents worth to what sanjonny said, I have been utilizing xvid AVI files and I have been very satisfied with the resultant files. I also utilize De-interlacing which further removes any pixelation.


----------



## joel9

I'm finding kmttg really nice, but do have one suggestion for the wish list. Recovery from download problems should be more automatic. Sometimes my downloads get stalled, which is no doubt because of my Tivo's wireless connection, but the process just hangs forever. After a restart, it doesn't recognize that it downloaded only part of the file, so it either skips it or starts from the beginning again, depending upon settings.

First of all, there ought to be a setting to tell it to time out at some point instead of just hanging. It should either delete the partial file or, if it's possible to start a download in the middle (not sure if it is with the Tivo interface), appropriately mark it. Ideally it would be able to retry from either a timeout or a process restart (from a reboot or other unexpected process kill).

You'd then be able to really run it unattended without having to check constantly to see what it's doing. Better yet, if it hits some unrecoverable kind of error or hits a retry limit, then the background process should have a way of signaling that it needs attention. Right now the only good option seems to be to just run it in loop-in-the-gui mode and look at the window from time to time.


----------



## ThAbtO

Tivo does not have the feature of pause and resume. If it stops, you have to start over.


----------



## joel9

ThAbtO said:


> Tivo does not have the feature of pause and resume. If it stops, you have to start over.


Okay, so kmttg needs to delete the Tivo file or otherwise recognize that it's incomplete so that it knows to start the download from scratch when it fails.


----------



## moyekj

joel9 said:


> Okay, so kmttg needs to delete the Tivo file or otherwise recognize that it's incomplete so that it knows to start the download from scratch when it fails.


 There's a config setting for that: Configure-File Settings-Overwrite existing files
As far as downloads hanging up of course that's not normal and some network issue, but you may want to try Java Downloads (Configure-Program Options-Use Java for downloads) instead of curl since it has a 2 minute read timeout associated with it.


----------



## Hercules67

moyekj said:


> There's a config setting for that: Configure-File Settings-Overwrite existing files
> As far as downloads hanging up of course that's not normal and some network issue, but you may want to try Java Downloads (Configure-Program Options-Use Java for downloads) instead of curl since it has a 2 minute read timeout associated with it.


Anybody using that? Does it work better than Curl? Mine hangs-up too, and I suspect because of the same reason...Wireless network issues.


----------



## moyekj

Hercules67 said:


> Anybody using that? Does it work better than Curl? Mine hangs-up too, and I suspect because of the same reason...Wireless network issues.


 Some people had trouble with Curl for whatever reason in past which is why alternate download method exists, so yes some people use it. I never have trouble with Curl myself so I wouldn't say "better", just an alternative method.


----------



## Hercules67

moyekj said:


> Some people had trouble with Curl for whatever reason in past which is why alternate download method exists, so yes some people use it. I never have trouble with Curl myself so I wouldn't say "better", just an alternative method.


Thanks, I'll give it a shot, and see how I do with it.


----------



## joel9

moyekj said:


> There's a config setting for that: Configure-File Settings-Overwrite existing files
> As far as downloads hanging up of course that's not normal and some network issue, but you may want to try Java Downloads (Configure-Program Options-Use Java for downloads) instead of curl since it has a 2 minute read timeout associated with it.


Thanks for letting me know about the timeout. I'll give it a try next time I'm having a problem and report the results.


----------



## krar4

I just uploaded a TV show from my kmttg output files into my new Kindle Fire that were in .mp4 format, and my kindle Fire couldn't locate it. Since the Fire only reads .mp4 format, which encoding format do I need to use so I can play video that is outputted from KMTTG on my Kindle Fire.

Thanks in advance!

Rick


----------



## moyekj

krar4 said:


> I just uploaded a TV show from my kmttg output files into my new Kindle Fire that were in .mp4 format, and my kindle Fire couldn't locate it. Since the Fire only reads .mp4 format, which encoding format do I need to use so I can play video that is outputted from KMTTG on my Kindle Fire.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Rick


 You need to find out precise specs that Kindle Fire supports. You may want to try ff_ipad profile as a starting point if you don't know the specs.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> There's a config setting for that: Configure-File Settings-Overwrite existing files
> As far as downloads hanging up of course that's not normal and some network issue, but you may want to try Java Downloads (Configure-Program Options-Use Java for downloads) instead of curl since it has a 2 minute read timeout associated with it.


Had a thought about this. Since now there is the ability to download from a paused position, I was thinking if you have a failed download, you could open up the file, find where it ended and then go to the tivo run to the point where the file that halted downloading ended and pause and pull the download from there and combine. Does that sound doable? I have a bunch of downloads running right now so I can't try it out, but will when I get a chance if it sounds possible.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> You need to find out precise specs that Kindle Fire supports. You may want to try ff_ipad profile as a starting point if you don't know the specs.


Found this on the kindle fire website. It might also be it only supports a certain audio or size limit or whatever. See if you can find exact specs if this doesn't work.

_In order to view any non-Amazon purchased videos on your Kindle Fire, they must be in a compatible format. Kindle Fire supports video files that are in .MP4 and .VP8 formats. You can side-load (download and transfer via USB cable) these videos to your Kindle fire. Compatible video files must be placed in the 'Videos' folder located on your device. Once you have successfully uploaded your videos, you can view them by tapping 'Apps' and then tap 'Gallery'._


----------



## krar4

The only specs I have found are that the file must be an .mp4 file. It is an .mp4 file. I put it in the correct directory and clicked on Gallery, but no luck... Any other ideas?


----------



## cburbs

krar4 said:


> The only specs I have found are that the file must be an .mp4 file. It is an .mp4 file. I put it in the correct directory and clicked on Gallery, but no luck... Any other ideas?


Can you try the following on a file and let us know -
http://tabletorials.com/2011/11/convert-dvd-to-kindle-fire-for-free/


----------



## moyekj

cburbs said:


> Can you try the following on a file and let us know -
> http://tabletorials.com/2011/11/convert-dvd-to-kindle-fire-for-free/


 That site confirms it supports same specs as iPad so theoretically the kmttg ff_ipad profile should work.


----------



## cburbs

Have you tried to install moboplayer on the kindle and then try and play that same file.


----------



## krar4

I'll try using the kmttg ff_ipad profile and report back regarding how it works for me.

What is moboplayer? I'm not aware of that app. If the ipad profile doesn't work, I'll look into moboplayer.

Thanks for the ideas!

Rick


----------



## cburbs

Media player for android devices. I use it on my Nook color.


----------



## krar4

I just encoded a file using the ff_ipad encoding profile, and it worked beautifully on the Kindle Fire. The video looked good, and the audio was in sync. I like to have more volume available to me in case I'm on a loud plane, so I increased the volume of the normal ff_ipad profile by adding " -vol 512" right before "OUTPUT". 

Kevin - If that is still insufficient volume for me, do I just increase the number?

Thanks for everybody's assistance!

Rick


----------



## greggt007

i recently got a wdtv live plus, which supposedly can play any file you throw at it. i am using kmttg to download, decode and qs fix the tivo file to mpeg and putting them on my nas. now when i play the mpg files i get no sound at all. i tried using hdmi audio, analog, optical out on the wdtv but nothing for the mpgs, i get audio from other mp4 files on my nas. 

oh, and i dont want to have to encode the mpgs to some other format, as, 1) the pc i am using is basically a netbook and it takes forever to encode, 2) the wdtv should play everything, 3)that usually introduces audio/video sync issues.

so far only thing i am seeing is maybe an ac3 issue?

please help. dont know what is going on!


----------



## krar4

Kevin - I like to have more volume available to me in case I'm on a loud plane, so I increased the volume of the normal ff_ipad profile by adding " -vol 512" right before "OUTPUT". 

If that is still insufficient volume for me, do I just increase the number?

Thanks for your assistance!

Rick


----------



## ThAbtO

Increasing the -Vol would only make the sound more 'tinny'.


----------



## krar4

ThAbtO said:


> Increasing the -Vol would only make the sound more 'tinny'.


Then how do I increase the volume during the encoding process?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## wmcbrine

greggt007 said:


> ... when i play the mpg files i get no sound at all.


This may or may not be relevant, but -- recently, I tried playing some TiVo-sourced MPEG PS files with VLC, and got no sound. I was able to select the second soundtrack from the menus, and it worked. Of course, according to ffmpeg (and the TiVo), there was only one soundtrack in these files.  Anyway, I tried remuxing these files to transport streams (ffmpeg -i foo.mpg -vcodec copy -acodec copy foo.ts), and after that they worked (and only appeared to have one soundtrack in VLC's menus).

I don't know that this only would've worked with transport streams, but I chose that format for other reasons.


----------



## moyekj

krar4 said:


> Kevin - I like to have more volume available to me in case I'm on a loud plane, so I increased the volume of the normal ff_ipad profile by adding " -vol 512" right before "OUTPUT".
> 
> If that is still insufficient volume for me, do I just increase the number?
> 
> Thanks for your assistance!
> 
> Rick


 I used to use -vol 768 for my portable media player (for use at gym) and that worked OK. It can distort audio a little bit but wasn't too bad.


----------



## moyekj

greggt007 said:


> i recently got a wdtv live plus, which supposedly can play any file you throw at it. i am using kmttg to download, decode and qs fix the tivo file to mpeg and putting them on my nas. now when i play the mpg files i get no sound at all. i tried using hdmi audio, analog, optical out on the wdtv but nothing for the mpgs, i get audio from other mp4 files on my nas.
> 
> oh, and i dont want to have to encode the mpgs to some other format, as, 1) the pc i am using is basically a netbook and it takes forever to encode, 2) the wdtv should play everything, 3)that usually introduces audio/video sync issues.
> 
> so far only thing i am seeing is maybe an ac3 issue?
> 
> please help. dont know what is going on!


 My recommendation always is to install mediainfo to examine video files to see what video and audio streams are available. Then once you determine there are proper streams there then it's up to the player to handle them properly. VLC plays pretty much anything so that's also a good tool to have available for checking playback.


----------



## sanjonny

greggt007 said:


> i recently got a wdtv live plus, which supposedly can play any file you throw at it. i am using kmttg to download, decode and qs fix the tivo file to mpeg and putting them on my nas. now when i play the mpg files i get no sound at all. i tried using hdmi audio, analog, optical out on the wdtv but nothing for the mpgs, i get audio from other mp4 files on my nas.
> 
> oh, and i dont want to have to encode the mpgs to some other format, as, 1) the pc i am using is basically a netbook and it takes forever to encode, 2) the wdtv should play everything, 3)that usually introduces audio/video sync issues.
> 
> so far only thing i am seeing is maybe an ac3 issue?
> 
> please help. dont know what is going on!


I bought the wdtv whatever whatever and hated it. Your problem is something along the lines of the wdtv unit will (don't count on this being right but something along these lines) only play mpgs with AAC audio but not AC3 or visa versa or something like that. It drove me crazy because I had copied several different shows but only got audio for the ones that were crappy quality because of the quality of the style of recordings. I think you can look up the specs and see what it is, but frankly, I returned the wd unit because it should be able to play anything and most of what I threw at it would not play correctly.

I ended up buying a brite view, which basically plays almost anything, including if it is misidentified as something else, say a mkv file that is in an avi container or something along those lines. I know some people love their wdtv, but I really thought it was overpriced and silly that it couldn't play most anything. So do a bit more research on the wdtv site and find out what audio it supports.

Then if you are hell bent on keeping the thing, you can re-encode the audio only of the video files say convert ac3 to aac or mp3 or whatever, even on a netbook, that goes fast, and you will be able to play it. Or buy a better player that plays anything and never have to encode unless you want to.


----------



## sanjonny

krar4 said:


> Kevin - I like to have more volume available to me in case I'm on a loud plane, so I increased the volume of the normal ff_ipad profile by adding " -vol 512" right before "OUTPUT".
> 
> If that is still insufficient volume for me, do I just increase the number?
> 
> Thanks for your assistance!
> 
> Rick


I know that using virtualdub or virtualdubmod, it is very easy to increase the volume of almost any file without major distortion (up to a point). I am not sure about the built in profiles of ffmpeg as those work a bit differently.

In virtual dub, you open the file, set video to basically copy and then go to audio and increase volume. Cant remember the exact commands right now, but it is intuitive and easy and takes only a few seconds.


----------



## pjaromin

I've been trying to find an easy, automated way to transfer my TiVo recordings to my Media Center PCs and after playing with a few options, it appears that the easiest, fastest, and most reliable method is to use KMTTG with VideoReDo to download and encode to WTV files. 

However, I've run into a snag -- the resulting WTV files contain no metadata, which makes it unpleasant and difficult to use under media center.

Following transfer from TiVo using either KMTTG or TiVo Desktop, I'm not seeing any metadata using Windows properties page (right-click). However, for files that were previously transferred but no longer on the TiVo, the metadata task is able to extract metatadata. In the past I seem to recall seeing the metadata under the file properties, so I'm a bit confused here. 

Is there something key I'm missing? Does anyone use KMTTG + VRD for TiVo -> WTV? 

Thanks!


----------



## mrbuddd

The custom command task seems to be after the push task. The push task should be the absolute last task always. Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## sanjonny

pjaromin said:


> I've been trying to find an easy, automated way to transfer my TiVo recordings to my Media Center PCs and after playing with a few options, it appears that the easiest, fastest, and most reliable method is to use KMTTG with VideoReDo to download and encode to WTV files.
> 
> However, I've run into a snag -- the resulting WTV files contain no metadata, which makes it unpleasant and difficult to use under media center.
> 
> Following transfer from TiVo using either KMTTG or TiVo Desktop, I'm not seeing any metadata using Windows properties page (right-click). However, for files that were previously transferred but no longer on the TiVo, the metadata task is able to extract metatadata. In the past I seem to recall seeing the metadata under the file properties, so I'm a bit confused here.
> 
> Is there something key I'm missing? Does anyone use KMTTG + VRD for TiVo -> WTV?
> 
> Thanks!


I think wtv plays mpg and xvid(avi with a codec) natively so why convert at all? Maybe i am wrong, but i helped someone set up theirs awhile ago and there were helpers to read reformatted tivo metadata files. I will see if they are still using that setup and report back if i hear anything.


----------



## pjaromin

sanjonny said:


> I think wtv plays mpg and xvid(avi with a codec) natively so why convert at all? Maybe i am wrong, but i helped someone set up theirs awhile ago and there were helpers to read reformatted tivo metadata files. I will see if they are still using that setup and report back if i hear anything.


Yes, Windows Media Center will natively play those formats, however it will not display them in the "Recorded TV" section unless they're WTV files. I'm basically using the TiVo for the recommendations at this point -- all of our scheduled shows are recorded on 8 tuners in two different media centers and feed into a windows home server. So I'm putting a "TiVo Suggestions" folder under my Recorded TV path and dumping the TiVo recording there with another batch process that will prune aged files after some interval (haven't decided yet).

I was using VRD with VAP, but 80% of the files ended up "stalled" for some reason and many of the programs I'm recording aren't in TVDB.com, so they weren't getting the meta from there.

I'm a Java coder but the stuff I've used for metadata is for JPG/MPG EXIF information and isn't compatible. Otherwise I'd just write something to pop the information from the pytivo meta files into the WTV files and run it as the custom command. I've tried pytivometapopper from the VAP forum, but that doesn't appear to work -- getting errors with no useful information. I've got an open question there but haven't gotten back to that yet as I'm thinking it shouldn't actually be necessary.

Anything you can remember/find out would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## dlfl

pjaromin said:


> ...........I was using VRD with VAP, but 80% of the files ended up "stalled" for some reason and many of the programs I'm recording aren't in TVDB.com, so they weren't getting the meta from there.


Since you're dropping negative comments about VAP in this forum, I need to point out that I have responded to your VAP problems with some troubleshooting suggestions in the VRD forums VAP sub-forum, to which you have not responded. As I pointed out there, VAP reads metadata directly from .tivo input files so getting metadata from theTVDB.com is not necessary. If this isn't working there is something wrong with your setup.

You said (in the VRD forum) that your platform is a "virtual Vista x32 PC (with the tv pack and playready pc ". I confess I don't know what that is, but "virtual" suggests you're running a virtual machine and it is not unusual for VM's to have problems like this.

I don't want to hijack this thread for VAP problems, so let's please continue any discussion regarding VAP issues in the VRD VAP sub-forum.


----------



## pjaromin

dlfl said:


> Since you're dropping negative comments about VAP in this forum, I need to point out that I have responded to your VAP problems with some troubleshooting suggestions in the VRD forums VAP sub-forum, to which you have not responded. As I pointed out there, VAP reads metadata directly from .tivo input files so getting metadata from theTVDB.com is not necessary. If this isn't working there is something wrong with your setup.
> 
> You said (in the VRD forum) that your platform is a "virtual Vista x32 PC (with the tv pack and playready pc ". I confess I don't know what that is, but "virtual" suggests you're running a virtual machine and it is not unusual for VM's to have problems like this.
> 
> I don't want to hijack this thread for VAP problems, so let's please continue any discussion regarding VAP issues in the VRD VAP sub-forum.


My intention of the comment was not to slam VAP, merely to provide additional background. The stalling issue is simply something I've experienced and that particular problem wasn't actually resolved through the VAP forum. That's why I started looking at kmttg + VRD instead.

And while I did mention VAP in a single sentence (as I assume folks here are familiar with it), my OP was entirely about kmttg with VRD. I believe this is the appropriate forum for that. I can certainly refrain from even passing mention of VAP in subsequent posts here.

As for VMs, the only reason I'm now using a virtual machine is because I can no longer run a trial of VRD on my physical hardware -- the trial key expired before I could get back to this and it won't allow me to run a new trial on the same system. I'm not going to spend $100 on VRD unless/until I can verify this will work, so I'm doing whatever I can to get a trial working to make this happen. I build and administer virtual machines in a very large production hosting environment, Linux and Windows, without any odd issues. I'm not sure why you'd say it's not unusual to have problems like this. That certainly hasn't been my experience.

I'm posting to both because forums because I'm agnostic as to whether to use kmttg alone (with VRD) or kmttg+VAP. I'll use whichever I can get to work. And while it would be great if this could be resolved by a simple setting or tweak to VRD/VAP, if I can make it work faster by writing a post-process command through kmttg to do this, I'm game as well.

BTW, I replied a bit ago to the VAP post with results of your suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## mattack

It doesn't look like I posted this recently.. I hope I didn't mention it before.

Another bug with combined download/decrypt (which I FAR prefer) - it doesn't properly wait between the current task and the next one, so it ALWAYS gets an error on the next download.. It'll finish downloading one video, get the next metadata, then always get an error on the next video download.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> It doesn't look like I posted this recently.. I hope I didn't mention it before.
> 
> Another bug with combined download/decrypt (which I FAR prefer) - it doesn't properly wait between the current task and the next one, so it ALWAYS gets an error on the next download.. It'll finish downloading one video, get the next metadata, then always get an error on the next video download.


 In next release metadata tasks now get a delay as well (currently consecutive download jobs without metadata do get a delay but not when metadata is enabled).


----------



## Hercules67

mattack said:


> It doesn't look like I posted this recently.. I hope I didn't mention it before.
> 
> Another bug with combined download/decrypt (which I FAR prefer) - it doesn't properly wait between the current task and the next one, so it ALWAYS gets an error on the next download.. It'll finish downloading one video, get the next metadata, then always get an error on the next video download.


The biggest problem I have had in this scenario is as follows (in regards to things getting hang, where sometimes I have to MANUALLY cancel a task):

DOWNLOAD --> DECRYPT --> QSFix --> ADSCAN

Either the QSFix or the ADSCAN job hangs (90% to 10% adscan vs. qsfix) and I have to cancel VideoRedo from task manger after stopping it manually in KMTTG. I still have not figured why it does this, and I never get an error.

Any ideas?


----------



## moyekj

v0p8n version just released. Principal changes/fixes for this release:
* When ProjectX enabled don't skip "QS Fix" task as was case in previous release when "Ad Cut" is also enabled since "Ad Detect" can benefit from "QS Fix"
* Apply download start delay for all download tasks, including metadata tasks, in order to avoid failures for consecutive download tasks
See release_notes Wiki page for full details of changes/fixes.


----------



## avpman2

How do I get kttmg to work on an Android tablet? Java is loaded somewhere on the tablet because I can access webpages I built with heave javascript code. However, when I try to open the kktmg.jar file on the Android tablet with the Astro file explorer it wants to extract the files from the jar. If I use the stock Android file browser I get the message "no application can perform this action." This seems like a file association problem. But I can't change the file association for .jar or .js because kttmg is not installed as an Android app. I'm just running if from the sdcard. I DID extract all the files from the zip file so I'm sure I'm not trying to run kttmg from the zip archive. I've successfully installed kttmg on my laptop and it works fine. But I really need it to work on the tablet.

Please Help!
Thanks...


----------



## moyekj

Doubt a tablet can run a full blown Java app such as this. In any case there's not much point in trying since most/all the helper programs like tivodecode, ffmpeg, etc. won't run on the tablet anyway.


----------



## wmcbrine

avpman2 said:


> Java is loaded somewhere on the tablet because I can access webpages I built with heave javascript code.


Java and Java*Script* are unrelated, aside from the misleading name.

To confuse you further, Android is actually built on Java, sort of -- it runs Java code on a virtual machine that isn't the Java Virtual Machine, using a non-standard standard library. This is all on top of a Linux base -- for which you can build standard non-GUI Linux apps (like tivodecode and ffmpeg). I think the latter would actually be the easy part. Porting a standard Java GUI to Android, I dunno.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> v0p8n version just released. Principal changes/fixes for this release:
> * When ProjectX enabled don't skip "QS Fix" task as was case in previous release when "Ad Cut" is also enabled since "Ad Detect" can benefit from "QS Fix"
> * Apply download start delay for all download tasks, including metadata tasks, in order to avoid failures for consecutive download tasks
> See release_notes Wiki page for full details of changes/fixes.


Did you add a tab/table for which characters can be replaced by another character, and have it user configurable, ie: " (double quote) is replaced by '' (2 single quotes), foreign characters such as accented é (such as the é in Béyonce) be replaced by the regular E, etc., instead of just deleting those said characters.

User configurable would allow all systems, from PC to MAC to Linux, to work.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Did you add a tab/table for which characters can be replaced by another character, and have it user configurable, ie: " (double quote) is replaced by '' (2 single quotes), foreign characters such as accented é (such as the é in Béyonce) be replaced by the regular E, etc., instead of just deleting those said characters.
> 
> User configurable would allow all systems, from PC to MAC to Linux, to work.


 No. Some characters in file names cause problems when used with the various helper programs, so making it user-configurable aside from complexity in doing so just opens the door for users to get into trouble and not something I want to deal with.


----------



## avpman2

(


moyekj said:


> Doubt a tablet can run a full blown Java app such as this. In any case there's not much point in trying since most/all the helper programs like tivodecode, ffmpeg, etc. won't run on the tablet anyway.


Thanks for the heads up.
Is there anything for the Ipad2 which would allow streaming from the tivo that you know of? One of the most compelling reasons I wanted a tablet was to be able to stream from Tivo. I guess I could go the more complex route of running kttmg on my Pc and then xfr the converted file to the Android.


----------



## sanjonny

Hercules67 said:


> The biggest problem I have had in this scenario is as follows (in regards to things getting hang, where sometimes I have to MANUALLY cancel a task):
> 
> DOWNLOAD --> DECRYPT --> QSFix --> ADSCAN
> 
> Either the QSFix or the ADSCAN job hangs (90% to 10% adscan vs. qsfix) and I have to cancel VideoRedo from task manger after stopping it manually in KMTTG. I still have not figured why it does this, and I never get an error.
> 
> Any ideas?


Herc, 
I think you have videoredo and if you do, switch to using that to decrypt the tivo file as it saves times and hardly ever errors out. I also had it hang often after decrypt-qsfix and still do have issues with adscan, either it not knowing correctly where it is at, or getting to say 99 percent and never finishing so I have to manually cancel the adscan by right clicking on the vrdo icon. In cases where that has happened, it almost always seems to have been finished scanning for ads, but somehow didn't close. The files are still usable.

I now only really get hangs on downloading or adscan, not really qsfix anymore. It seems that sometimes, it is processor related, too much going on, but other times, it just happens so I can't really provide anything usable to know why it happens and it happens more often now than it used to, but I also am doing almost exclusively HD files now so they are bigger and take longer.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> No. Some characters in file names cause problems when used with the various helper programs, so making it user-configurable aside from complexity in doing so just opens the door for users to get into trouble and not something I want to deal with.


Ok, now what about the files tab? Can you improve on it? Such as being able to search inside selected folders for the proper files, instead of adding files to the files list manually.


----------



## moyekj

v0p8o version just released with important fix for those using auto transfers:

For auto transfers configuration the QS Fix task was greyed out even with ProjectX configured. This has been fixed in this release thus allowing ProjectX-based QS Fix to run in Auto Transfers mode.


----------



## Hercules67

sanjonny said:


> Herc,
> I think you have videoredo and if you do, switch to using that to decrypt the tivo file as it saves times and hardly ever errors out. I also had it hang often after decrypt-qsfix and still do have issues with adscan, either it not knowing correctly where it is at, or getting to say 99 percent and never finishing so I have to manually cancel the adscan by right clicking on the vrdo icon. In cases where that has happened, it almost always seems to have been finished scanning for ads, but somehow didn't close. The files are still usable.
> 
> I now only really get hangs on downloading or adscan, not really qsfix anymore. It seems that sometimes, it is processor related, too much going on, but other times, it just happens so I can't really provide anything usable to know why it happens and it happens more often now than it used to, but I also am doing almost exclusively HD files now so they are bigger and take longer.


Got you. Thanks sanjonny.


----------



## wireman121

Any fix for the problem of VideoReDo not minimizing when doing background tasks? (anything other han review) Becoming very annoying when accidently pressing keys when it pops up and takes focus. Tried uninstalling everything and still no luck,


----------



## sanjonny

Anyone else having hit or miss luck with download from pause activity? For me, it seems to be hit and miss. But it is very helpful when for some reason a download stalls and has to be aborted, to be able to pick up almost where it left off by renaming the first download (didn't finish) going to the approximate spot on the movie that it stopped, hitting pause and then downloading from there and then just manually editing the files together.....

But, the actual resume download sometimes starts at the beginning and then I unselect it and two other recordings that were paused in the middle also get downloaded from the pause point when I wanted them from the beginning and deselected the check box.

I think it might have to do with configuration settings not taking effect until restart. I also think a better way to do it would be to have an individual resume download button, instead of a setting in the main menu. That way, you for sure only identify one video that is downloaded from pause and also, it shows it on the screen that it is being downloaded from pause point. I had to download a few vids multiple times because of the configuration not changing.

I hate to say maybe another check box, or even right click for resume downloads or download from pause, whatever it is called and for sure, a indication in the job list to let you know if it is downloading the full file or just the paused portion.

Another suggestion is to be able to start one job in the queue probably via right click. I often have say 15 things in the queue, but want to set it so say only the downloads happen, but decide this after the jobs have run for awhile, because either I have time to edit so I want to not have processor power taken away with qsfix or something, or am running encode processes but still want the files to download. Being able to individually manage the queue items in the jobs list would be very helpful and beneficial, say right click to allow job to happen, even though other jobs are halted or whatever, or even reorder jobs list, or only allow downloads since they are not processor intensive but stop encodes and other processor heavy tasks when needed. I think several people would find that helpful. I myself select everything, but two hours later, might have time to edit, but want my downloads to continue one after the other, but cannot get the next download to start if everything is halted without having say a qsfix or encode task run on another file, which can take a long time to get my processor back to edit. reordering or individual activating and deactivating would really help.


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> Any fix for the problem of VideoReDo not minimizing when doing background tasks? (anything other han review) Becoming very annoying when accidently pressing keys when it pops up and takes focus. Tried uninstalling everything and still no luck,


 As long as you don't have "Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once" enabled the VRD jobs don't popup a VRD window. With that setting enabled the fact the windows don't automatically hide is a VRD related issue.


----------



## moyekj

For resume you have to make sure *after* setting pause point on the TiVo that you refresh the Now Playing List in kmttg before attempting a resume otherwise it won't work. kmttg relies on the byte offset in the NPL XML to determine resume point but if you don't refresh NPL it won't be correct. The setting is global because it really was not intended for frequent use. It's quite easy to turn on/off before clicking to initiate a download.


----------



## dcooper2025

Hi, I have a few shows that air & record weekly with the same name, description and (presumably) the same show ID, unfortunately.

I would like these to be transferred as well, since their "date recorded" is unique, but I believe kmttg is using the history ID's and is skipping these and thus they don't continually get transferred.

Q: Is there any way to override this behavior for a particular set of shows? (I have 4-5 of these).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO

Yes, you can have the date and time in the file names, look under KMTTG's configuration. Its the first tab, I believe.

I have mine set for example: [title] - [year].[month].[day]-[hour].[minute]

The wording isn't exact since I do not have the setting list at hand. On the PC, I can't use : (colon), so I use periods instead.


----------



## dcooper2025

ThAbtO said:


> Yes, you can have the date and time in the file names, look under KMTTG's configuration. Its the first tab, I believe.


Thanks, yes, but unfortunately because the IDs are identical to previous week's recordings, they are skipped by kmttg. (I use a single "*" wildcard for kmttg criteria).


----------



## moyekj

dcooper2025 said:


> Hi, I have a few shows that air & record weekly with the same name, description and (presumably) the same show ID, unfortunately.
> 
> I would like these to be transferred as well, since their "date recorded" is unique, but I believe kmttg is using the history ID's and is skipping these and thus they don't continually get transferred.
> 
> Q: Is there any way to override this behavior for a particular set of shows? (I have 4-5 of these).
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 That's what the "Treat each recording as unique" is for. You probably should setup individual auto transfers for those programs though instead of your everything wildcard since you don't want to treat all recordings as such.


----------



## wireman121

moyekj: Did this change recently in their software? It wasnt ever a problem before, but I did the upgrade to kmttg and VRD at the same time, so wasnt sure which one caused it - is it something that can be adapted in the kmttg programming or something thats going to need to be (and probably never) fixed on the VRD end?


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> moyekj: Did this change recently in their software? It wasnt ever a problem before, but I did the upgrade to kmttg and VRD at the same time, so wasnt sure which one caused it - is it something that can be adapted in the kmttg programming or something thats going to need to be (and probably never) fixed on the VRD end?


 Nothing changed in kmttg. It's the same scripts used under VRDScripts folder. Specifically for example in most of the scripts you'll see a section:


Code:


if (VrdAllowMultiple) then
   Set VideoReDo = wscript.CreateObject( "VideoReDo.Application" )
   VideoReDo.SetQuietMode(true)
else
   Set VideoReDoSilent = wscript.CreateObject( "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent" )
   set VideoReDo = VideoReDoSilent.VRDInterface
end if

The SetQuietMode(true) I think used to minimize the VRD window but looks like it doesn't anymore with newer VRD releases. Like I said though you may not even need to have "Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once" enabled though and then it won't be an issue.


----------



## wireman121

just curious - why does it need to call differently if allowing multiple is set to true? why cant the call be the same either way? (and yes, i need to have multiple enabled)


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> just curious - why does it need to call differently if allowing multiple is set to true? why cant the call be the same either way? (and yes, i need to have multiple enabled)


 The problem used to be with older versions of VRD that only 1 instance of VideoReDoSilent could run at a time, so using the non silent object was the only way to run more than 1 at a time. After notifying DanR of VRD he fixed that in newer versions. If you have a recent version of VRD you may want to try editing one of the scripts and removing the if/else and using the else clause. i.e.:


Code:


Set VideoReDoSilent = wscript.CreateObject( "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent" )
set VideoReDo = VideoReDoSilent.VRDInterface

Then it will always run in silent mode and should work fine.

I can't make that change in general release because many people only have older versions of VRD such as VRD Plus which still have the old bug.


----------



## rthurlow

Hi folks, my name is Rob and I burn Tivo shows to shiny discs. I am looking for a reliable solution from my Tivo Premiere on one end and DVD, DVD-DL, AVCHD-on-DVD and BluRay on the other.

I sort of have that now. I have Roxio Creator 2010 on an old WinXP machine; I can do whatever I want as long as I leave stuff to churn overnight. I have a Core2Duo machine running 32-bit Win7 and it is faster and seems to work. But the best machine in the house, mainly bought for this purpose, is a quad-core Core i5 which runs 64-bit Win7 to make use of its 8Gb. Roxio is a complete steaming pile on this machine even after the third careful reinstall - I still haven't fully cataloged the crashes and hangs. I may have made one shiny disc on that system, but usually can't get to that point. I blame lousy software that didn't make it to the 64-bit world.
I posted to the Roxio forums, and got no response, like the other people posting about crashes and hangs. I need another solution.

First, I suppose I should ask if anyone has seen instability of Creator 2010 on Win7 64-bit and had better luck with Creator 2011 or Creator 2012? I feel like new features are always the focus, but sometimes people do think about quality and stability.

I am coming late to the party, of course, but let me repeat what I think I have learned in this thread and some others:

Roxio Creator 201x (spit) can burn Tivo files to DVD or BluRay
VideoReDo can burn Tivo files to DVD, but not BluRay (sad face)
kmttg can to some nice automated conversions, but you need to find your own solution to burning anything

What am I missing in the list above?

Any recommendations?

What does it take to get from kmttg to a shiny disc?

Thanks!

(Sorry for the duplication, I should have posted here first from the traffic I see)


----------



## txporter

@rthurlow-

I would use kmttg to download the Tivo files and decrypt them to mpg and then just burn them to blank disc with the freeware program, Imgburn. You won't have menus though. If you want menus, I think you should consider VideoRedo TVSuite. It is probably the best program that you can use for MPEG2 (and now H.264) editing and manipulation. Plus it includes a program called QuickStream Fix that fixes timestamp errors in video files so that you don't have issues with audio sync. I don't actually make DVDs any more (and haven't for some time) and have no experience with burning to Blu-ray, but many people are very happy with VRD.


----------



## Hercules67

txporter said:


> @rthurlow-
> 
> I would use kmttg to download the Tivo files and decrypt them to mpg and then just burn them to blank disc with the freeware program, Imgburn. You won't have menus though. If you want menus, I think you should consider VideoRedo TVSuite. It is probably the best program that you can use for MPEG2 (and now H.264) editing and manipulation. Plus it includes a program called QuickStream Fix that fixes timestamp errors in video files so that you don't have issues with audio sync. I don't actually make DVDs any more (and haven't for some time) and have no experience with burning to Blu-ray, but many people are very happy with VRD.


I tried this recently and I am happy with it (ie VRD TV Suite)

I mostly no longer burn shiny discs either (I like digital and have no room for discs).

I also have a Win XP machine running Roxio and it's fine, but VRD TV Suite is superior. I do not have blue ray player OR burner though, so I can't report on that.


----------



## steve771

I used the Tivo Desktop to transfer shows to my PC and it worked fine. But I like the idea of a unlocked video. So I gave kmttg a try and it works great. 

My question is, I seem to recall that there was something that kmttg needed via the Tivo Desktop install. I can't find it now though. Am I recalling this correctly, or can I just uninstall Tivo Desktop and kmttg will work ok?

Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

steve771 said:


> My question is, I seem to recall that there was something that kmttg needed via the Tivo Desktop install. I can't find it now though. Am I recalling this correctly, or can I just uninstall Tivo Desktop and kmttg will work ok?


 You only need a partial TiVo Desktop install if you configure kmttg to use VideoRedo do decrypt .TiVo file instead of tivodecode. Otherwise you don't need TiVo Desktop installed at all.


----------



## steve771

moyekj said:


> You only need a partial TiVo Desktop install if you configure kmttg to use VideoRedo do decrypt .TiVo file instead of tivodecode. Otherwise you don't need TiVo Desktop installed at all.


Thanks. I'm only using kmttg to transfer over programs I want to watch on another device.

Another question though... does kmttg need bonjour? I ask because I'm one of those that doesn't like a bunch of unnecessary services running.


----------



## moyekj

steve771 said:


> Another question though... does kmttg need bonjour? I ask because I'm one of those that doesn't like a bunch of unnecessary services running.


 kmttg does look for Bonjour packets for TiVo discovery. There is an option under config->Tivos tab "Detect with TiVo Beacon instead of Bonjour" which uses the older TiVo method of discovery. If you have static IPs for your TiVos though there really is no need for discovery so neither method is really needed - you simply configure kmttg with the static IPs and names bypassing discovery. So technically, no Bonjour is not required.


----------



## steve771

moyekj said:


> kmttg does look for Bonjour packets for TiVo discovery. There is an option under config->Tivos tab "Detect with TiVo Beacon instead of Bonjour" which uses the older TiVo method of discovery. If you have static IPs for your TiVos though there really is no need for discovery so neither method is really needed - you simply configure kmttg with the static IPs and names bypassing discovery. So technically, no Bonjour is not required.


Thanks, appreciate the info!


----------



## greggt007

sanjonny said:


> I bought the wdtv whatever whatever and hated it. Your problem is something along the lines of the wdtv unit will (don't count on this being right but something along these lines) only play mpgs with AAC audio but not AC3 or visa versa or something like that. It drove me crazy because I had copied several different shows but only got audio for the ones that were crappy quality because of the quality of the style of recordings. I think you can look up the specs and see what it is, but frankly, I returned the wd unit because it should be able to play anything and most of what I threw at it would not play correctly.
> 
> I ended up buying a brite view, which basically plays almost anything, including if it is misidentified as something else, say a mkv file that is in an avi container or something along those lines. I know some people love their wdtv, but I really thought it was overpriced and silly that it couldn't play most anything. So do a bit more research on the wdtv site and find out what audio it supports.
> 
> Then if you are hell bent on keeping the thing, you can re-encode the audio only of the video files say convert ac3 to aac or mp3 or whatever, even on a netbook, that goes fast, and you will be able to play it. Or buy a better player that plays anything and never have to encode unless you want to.


thanks for the advice. not sure what i changed, maybe new version of kmttg? but now using qs fix fixes the audio issue! cant really fast forward or rewind but i think that is an adcut issue that doesnt bother me too much..

my request, i dont think kmttg allows it right now..
i dont encode, instead i want the qs fixed (when i dont adcut) mpg to be output to my nas while the decrypted tivo file is output to my local d drive for further processing. in other words, a qs fixed output directory setting.


----------



## sanjonny

greggt007 said:


> thanks for the advice. not sure what i changed, maybe new version of kmttg? but now using qs fix fixes the audio issue! cant really fast forward or rewind but i think that is an adcut issue that doesnt bother me too much..
> 
> my request, i dont think kmttg allows it right now..
> i dont encode, instead i want the qs fixed (when i dont adcut) mpg to be output to my nas while the decrypted tivo file is output to my local d drive for further processing. in other words, a qs fixed output directory setting.


Actually you can do that in a few diff ways, but the decrypted tivo file is a mpg file not a tivo file in general, as the tivo will play it back and many other players will too, but not as a decrypted tivo file.

To diff ways of looking at the same thing. Really, there is no advantage to keeping the file before qsfixing, unless you have a problem with that process itself. Processing of the qsfixed mpg is the best way to go, because any other processing works better after the different errors are removed. What you could do to accomplish a similar thing is to have it qsfix the file, then copy that file to the nas (via the custom commands-essentially create a copy command on the encode setting to copy the qsfixed mpg to the nas) and then you have the original qsfixed mpg still available for any other processing or commercial cuts you want to do. However, since about 1/3 of your file size is commercials and high def files are large, unless you have a huge and i mean huge nas, it will start getting full and if you instead copied the cut files to it, you could essentially fit 1/3 more. For example, i have a 5 tb nas that is full of compacted files 10gb shrunk down to one or sone even more shrunk and two other 2gb portable drives that plugin to the nas that are half full each. The space adds up quicker than you think.


----------



## wdoerf

...too much in fact to sift through, so I'll just ask.

I have 2 Tivo's (S3 and XL). I've got a slightly-old Dell laptop running Vista sitting in a closet running Galleon and Tivo Desktop. I tried to use Galleon to serve the shows back to the Tivo, but for some reason or other it's just not working so I'm using the free Tivo Desktop to do that.

I use Galleon for the HME to transfer shows off either Tivo without having to touch a computer, and then Tivo Desktop makes them available to transfer back if I so wish. This setup is still evolving (and is in fact only 2 weeks old) as I'm trying to do something very specific here.


What I would like to do is this:
Transfer shows off Tivo using HME or similar (as Galleon does now for example)
Transfer shows back from storage as Tivo Desktop does now.
AUTOMATICALLY convert the .tivo files to mpeg 2 and/or 4 after they are transferred to storage.


The auto conversion is where I'm hung up. See, I have a Roku box (nice toy) and a newer Samsung TV with their SmartHub thingy built-in. Both the Roku and the TV can play (most) mp4 files by themselves, the TV doing it through the AllShare software and the Roku in my case using a freebie server package and add-in Channel.

I idea behind it all is simple: Keep the wife happy and off my back.

She'd like to be able to watch whatever Tivo shows we've saved out on the other TV's in the house. I'd thought the Roku would do this via Plex server, but the Tivo plug-in for Plex is Mac only and I don't have a Mac computer anywhere. If I can get things converted automatically, then I won't need any extra special plug-ins and stuff, Plex will just serve it up to the Roku and all is well.


The plan is to have a Tivo in the living room, Tivo in the bedroom, SmartTV in the family room (with game consoles and stuff on it), and the Roku in another bedroom.

In order for that plan to work, I need the .tivo files to be converted to mpeg (preferrably with zero-loss, I don't care about the file size) as they are moved off the Tivo's. Automatic. No user interaction required after initiating the transfer.

I'm hung up at the automatic part. I'm not talking about automatically transferring shows off the Tivo, but automatically converting them after they've been copied off. I was thinking it would be nice to transfer them off via the Galleon HME (or similar) to some temp folder on my home storage, have some application watching that folder and automatically convert the .tivo files as they show up and move/save them to another folder, and that other folder will be the one that Tivo Desktop see's along with the Roku and the Samsung TV (I'll load the AllShare software onto this computer as well to share the folder out to the TV).

Any thoughts?


----------



## caddyroger

wdoerf said:


> ...too much in fact to sift through, so I'll just ask.
> 
> I have 2 Tivo's (S3 and XL). I've got a slightly-old Dell laptop running Vista sitting in a closet running Galleon and Tivo Desktop. I tried to use Galleon to serve the shows back to the Tivo, but for some reason or other it's just not working so I'm using the free Tivo Desktop to do that.
> 
> I use Galleon for the HME to transfer shows off either Tivo without having to touch a computer, and then Tivo Desktop makes them available to transfer back if I so wish. This setup is still evolving (and is in fact only 2 weeks old) as I'm trying to do something very specific here.
> 
> What I would like to do is this:
> Transfer shows off Tivo using HME or similar (as Galleon does now for example)
> Transfer shows back from storage as Tivo Desktop does now.
> AUTOMATICALLY convert the .tivo files to mpeg 2 and/or 4 after they are transferred to storage.
> 
> The auto conversion is where I'm hung up. See, I have a Roku box (nice toy) and a newer Samsung TV with their SmartHub thingy built-in. Both the Roku and the TV can play (most) mp4 files by themselves, the TV doing it through the AllShare software and the Roku in my case using a freebie server package and add-in Channel.
> 
> I idea behind it all is simple: Keep the wife happy and off my back.
> 
> She'd like to be able to watch whatever Tivo shows we've saved out on the other TV's in the house. I'd thought the Roku would do this via Plex server, but the Tivo plug-in for Plex is Mac only and I don't have a Mac computer anywhere. If I can get things converted automatically, then I won't need any extra special plug-ins and stuff, Plex will just serve it up to the Roku and all is well.
> 
> The plan is to have a Tivo in the living room, Tivo in the bedroom, SmartTV in the family room (with game consoles and stuff on it), and the Roku in another bedroom.
> 
> In order for that plan to work, I need the .tivo files to be converted to mpeg (preferrably with zero-loss, I don't care about the file size) as they are moved off the Tivo's. Automatic. No user interaction required after initiating the transfer.
> 
> I'm hung up at the automatic part. I'm not talking about automatically transferring shows off the Tivo, but automatically converting them after they've been copied off. I was thinking it would be nice to transfer them off via the Galleon HME (or similar) to some temp folder on my home storage, have some application watching that folder and automatically convert the .tivo files as they show up and move/save them to another folder, and that other folder will be the one that Tivo Desktop see's along with the Roku and the Samsung TV (I'll load the AllShare software onto this computer as well to share the folder out to the TV).
> 
> Any thoughts?


Have you tried KMTTG it will change your programs to mpeg. It will automatically down load and encode the file and save it to a folder of your choice. I do not know if mpeg or mpg is the same I use KMTTG to change it to mpg.


----------



## wdoerf

caddyroger said:


> Have you tried KMTTG it will change your programs to mpeg. It will automatically down load and encode the file and save it to a folder of your choice. I do not know if mpeg or mpg is the same I use KMTTG to change it to mpg.


From what I've read, KMTTG does auto transfers of shows much like Tivo Desktop does, and the conversion process is not entirely automatic (you have to manually start it in some cases). That's not what I need.

I need something that will basically watch a file folder, and automatically convert a file when it shows up there, move the converted file to another folder and delete the original (if still present) or something to that effect.

I'm beginning to think I'll have to write some kind of wrapper or agent that'll sit there quietly, checking the folder every couple minutes or something, and then when a completed copy/download shows up (as opposed to one that is still in progress) it'll fire off ffmpeg or something to the conversion, copy the file out to another folder, and then wait for another .tivo file to show up and do it all again.

I'm just not sure how to go about doing that. I have some programming experience in Visual Basic.NET so I could write something for a Windows machine, but I've never done anything like what I'm looking for before. I was hoping that someone would've already discovered something and could point me to it.


----------



## lpwcomp

wdoerf said:


> From what I've read, KMTTG does auto transfers of shows much like Tivo Desktop does, and the conversion process is not entirely automatic (you have to manually start it in some cases). That's not what I need.


I don't know what you read that gave you that impression, but kmttg will automatically transfer and convert to mpg w/o any manual intervention.



wdoerf said:


> I need something that will basically watch a file folder, and automatically convert a file when it shows up there, move the converted file to another folder and delete the original (if still present) or something to that effect.


Unless you are talking about deleting it from the TiVo, kmttg is all that is necessary. You can configure it to look for episodes to show up on a TiVo, transfer to the computer, decrypt it, and delete the .tivo file. The decrypt step creates a standard mpg file.


----------



## greggt007

sanjonny said:


> Actually you can do that in a few diff ways, but the decrypted tivo file is a mpg file not a tivo file in general, as the tivo will play it back and many other players will too, but not as a decrypted tivo file.
> 
> To diff ways of looking at the same thing. Really, there is no advantage to keeping the file before qsfixing, unless you have a problem with that process itself. Processing of the qsfixed mpg is the best way to go, because any other processing works better after the different errors are removed. What you could do to accomplish a similar thing is to have it qsfix the file, then copy that file to the nas (via the custom commands-essentially create a copy command on the encode setting to copy the qsfixed mpg to the nas) and then you have the original qsfixed mpg still available for any other processing or commercial cuts you want to do. However, since about 1/3 of your file size is commercials and high def files are large, unless you have a huge and i mean huge nas, it will start getting full and if you instead copied the cut files to it, you could essentially fit 1/3 more. For example, i have a 5 tb nas that is full of compacted files 10gb shrunk down to one or sone even more shrunk and two other 2gb portable drives that plugin to the nas that are half full each. The space adds up quicker than you think.


yea i hadnt thought of that, i could just create (unless there is one out there already) an encoding profile that just copies from my local drive to nas.

i dont adcut some shows, either stuff from hbo (with little savings) or shows that my wife needs to have the recap at the beginning (as i often find the recap to be removed with adcut), as the space savings obviously isnt worth the processing time.

qs fix is great. but is there a way to have it remux right after being demuxed instead of throwing that down at the bottom of the queue? right now i might transfer say 6 shows decrypt them, then qsfix em so they are demuxed, then it does the other five shows before it can remux that first show, so nothing is watchable for a long time...


----------



## wdoerf

lpwcomp said:


> I don't know what you read that gave you that impression, but kmttg will automatically transfer and convert to mpg w/o any manual intervention.
> 
> Unless you are talking about deleting it from the TiVo, kmttg is all that is necessary. You can configure it to look for episodes to show up on a TiVo, transfer to the computer, decrypt it, and delete the .tivo file. The decrypt step creates a standard mpg file.


Yes, yes, KMTTG will auto transfer and decode and wahtever and that's all well and good, but your missing my point and my specific need.

I DON'T NEED to setup automatic transfers of shows from the Tivo to storage. If that was all I wanted, I'd use Tivo Desktop and be done.

I DO NEED to automatically decode WHATEVER .tivo file shows up.

I use Gallean HME to transfer shows off the Tivo, using the Tivo remote control that I already have in my hand while I'm sitting on the couch. After Gallean transfers it to my stroage, then I need it to be converted. I would like that to happen completely automatically.

So, in keeping with my need and the fact that I don't usually find the software that I need on Web, I'm creating my own little app.

I'd post a pic or link, but I can't yet.

This will watch the folder, act on a specific file or file extension as it shows up, save the result somewhere else, and then toast the original file if I need it to. So, I could put in an FFMPEG command string in there, tell it to watch for .tivo files, and save the decoded file somewhere else. And it'll sit there all day and night just waiting for a file to get dumped in it's lap.

THAT is what I needed. I just thought that maybe somebody else out in the world had come up with a better option than this already. My app isn't done yet (I'm about half-way I guess) but I should be ready by Monday I suppose.


----------



## lpwcomp

wdoerf said:


> Yes, yes, KMTTG will auto transfer and decode and wahtever and that's all well and good, but your missing my point and my specific need.


I was responding to your specific statement that the conversion process wasn't automatic and that some manual intervention was required. That and the fact that you posted this in the kmttg thread.

As far as your specific need - I've never used Galleon, but if it can be configured to move the .tivo file to another directory when the transfer is complete, you could set up Direct Show Dump Utility to automatically monitor that directory, decode the .tivo file and delete it.


----------



## wdoerf

lpwcomp said:


> I was responding to your specific statement that the conversion process wasn't automatic and that some manual intervention was required. That and the fact that you posted this in the kmttg thread.
> 
> As far as your specific need - I've never used Galleon, but if it can be configured to move the .tivo file to another directory when the transfer is complete, you could set up Direct Show Dump Utility to automatically monitor that directory, decode the .tivo file and delete it.


And so it does! Never read anything about it doing that anywhere.

So is there a website or current version somehwere? What I found was an older forum post, and DSD that requires .NET 1.1!


----------



## wdoerf

wdoerf said:


> And so it does! Never read anything about it doing that anywhere.
> 
> So is there a website or current version somehwere? What I found was an older forum post, and DSD that requires .NET 1.1!


DirectShowDump isn't working, program is producing useless 0byte files. Can't find a website or anything for it, so I don't know what I need to do.

Trying KMTTG, but my only issue is that it doesn't monitor a folder for changes, and apparently TivoDecode inside of KMTTG is having problems too:

% Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed

0 31 0 31 0 0 220 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 220
0 31 0 31 0 0 220 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 0 0 0 0 0 --:--:-- 0:00:01 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 0 0 0 0 0 --:--:-- 0:00:01 --:--:-- 0TiVo Private Data : Unmatched Stream ID: No error
ts_handle_tivo_private_data failed: No error
processing frame: No error
Encryption by QUALCOMM 

0 31 0 19582 0 0 12808 0 --:--:-- 0:00:01 --:--:-- 52218
curl: (23) Failed writing body (898 != 1460)

This really sucks.


----------



## moyekj

wdoerf said:


> ...apparently TivoDecode inside of KMTTG is having problems too:...


 This has come up multiple times in this thread. tivodecode cannot properly decrypt .TiVo files in mpeg2 Transport Stream format (AKA TS or Fast Downloads). If using tivodecode to decrypt you have to download .TiVo files in traditional mpeg2 Program Stream format and then it works fine.


----------



## moyekj

greggt007 said:


> qs fix is great. but is there a way to have it remux right after being demuxed instead of throwing that down at the bottom of the queue? right now i might transfer say 6 shows decrypt them, then qsfix em so they are demuxed, then it does the other five shows before it can remux that first show, so nothing is watchable for a long time...


 Under kmttg config-Program Options what do you have "active job limit" setting at? kmttg will only perform that many "active" tasks in parallel at once. If you increase that number sufficiently it should run the remux jobs while other active tasks are still running.


----------



## MrPaulAR

I've been using KMTTG for quite some time and just a few weeks ago it started timing out when fetching the nowshoing information. Times out with both curl & java downloader after 2 minutes. It always says for me to check the MAK.



Code:


>> Getting Now Playing List from TivoHD ...
curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\PAULTH~1\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie9203503626968516704.tmp --url https://10.1.1.2/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Users\PAULTH~1\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL554425163991960278.tmp 
Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from TivoHD
Exit code: 52
Check YOUR MAK & IP settings
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0    31    0    31    0     0    146      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   146
  0    31    0    31    0     0    145      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:02 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:03 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:04 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:05 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:06 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:07 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:08 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:09 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:10 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:11 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:12 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:13 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:14 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:15 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:16 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:17 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:18 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:19 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:20 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:21 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:22 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:23 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:24 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:25 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:26 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:27 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:28 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:29 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:30 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:31 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:32 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:33 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:34 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:35 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:36 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:37 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:38 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:39 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:40 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:41 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:42 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:43 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:44 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:45 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:46 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:47 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:48 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:49 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:50 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:51 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:52 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:53 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:54 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:55 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:56 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:57 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:58 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:59 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:00 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:01 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:02 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:03 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:04 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:05 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:06 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:07 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:08 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:09 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:10 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:11 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:12 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:13 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:14 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:15 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:16 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:17 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:18 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:19 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:20 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:21 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:22 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:23 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:24 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:25 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:26 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:27 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:28 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:29 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:30 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:31 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:32 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:33 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:34 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:35 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:36 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:37 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:38 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:39 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:40 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:41 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:42 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:43 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:44 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:45 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:46 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:47 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:48 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:49 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:50 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:51 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:52 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:53 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:54 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:55 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:56 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:57 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:58 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:01:59 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:02:00 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:02:01 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:02:02 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:02:02 --:--:--     0
curl: (52) Empty reply from server

I've tested the server by opeing a new session in my browser and copy pasting the MAK in the auth box and it works fine. I've upgraded kmttg to the lastes release and no change. Suggestions?


----------



## moyekj

MrPaulAR said:


> I've been using KMTTG for quite some time and just a few weeks ago it started timing out when fetching the nowshoing information.  Times out with both curl & java downloader after 2 minutes.


 Have you rebooted the TiVo? That usually fixes such problems.


----------



## sanjonny

wdoerf said:


> DirectShowDump isn't working, program is producing useless 0byte files. Can't find a website or anything for it, so I don't know what I need to do.
> 
> Trying KMTTG, but my only issue is that it doesn't monitor a folder for changes, and apparently TivoDecode inside of KMTTG is having problems too:
> 
> % Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
> Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed
> 
> 0 31 0 31 0 0 220 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 220
> 0 31 0 31 0 0 220 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
> 0 31 0 0 0 0 0 0 --:--:-- 0:00:01 --:--:-- 0
> 0 31 0 0 0 0 0 0 --:--:-- 0:00:01 --:--:-- 0TiVo Private Data : Unmatched Stream ID: No error
> ts_handle_tivo_private_data failed: No error
> processing frame: No error
> Encryption by QUALCOMM
> 
> 0 31 0 19582 0 0 12808 0 --:--:-- 0:00:01 --:--:-- 52218
> curl: (23) Failed writing body (898 != 1460)
> 
> This really sucks.


I use and have used galleon in the past too, but i dont really get why you are making such a big deal about watching folders but have a solution for you if needed, but here is my suggestion instead, use kmttg to transfer the files and process them, it takes away the folder monitoring that isnt needed unless for some reason you developed galleon and have custom coding that you have to run.

Essentially you want to take shows of the tivo and process them, that is what kmttg does, there is no need to use galleon for that task. I see no additional advantage in trasferring the shows using galleon and then monitoringto folder for the file to be transferred to finish and then process it, vs a program that is designed and works well to do just that.(kmttg) As you know, to transfer more than one file via galleon take an awful lot more button clicks and such than to do it via kmttg anyway. And if you are doing multiple files, why not save the effort and just click them in kmttg, if you are only doing one file every so often, than why the big push to automatically scan folders and such. I by nature am lazy, so doing the least amount of work to accomplish a goal is what makes sense to me. If you want to process several files, you have much less effort and more control with kmttg. If you are only doing one file once in a blue moon, then just do it manually.

But if for some reason you like to do extra work, you could use galleon to drop the files into a folder and then use the videoredo processing which includes a folder monitor to decrypt the files and other processing as needed. Or there are several other utils out there to folder monitor and scan and then you can run command line decrypt and other commands(tivodecode and such) using those utilities. But i fail to see why or what advantage that is when you have a java program that already does exactly the same thing and is customizable to run almost anything as a custom command or script on the file as part of the processing. If you explain what extra you need, we might be able to help you, though as you probably know, complaining about how things suck and such is not likely to get too many people to help you with anything, especially when you are complaining about things that are well known workarounds and such in the same thread you are asking questions about.


----------



## sanjonny

greggt007 said:


> yea i hadnt thought of that, i could just create (unless there is one out there already) an encoding profile that just copies from my local drive to nas.
> 
> i dont adcut some shows, either stuff from hbo (with little savings) or shows that my wife needs to have the recap at the beginning (as i often find the recap to be removed with adcut), as the space savings obviously isnt worth the processing time.
> 
> qs fix is great. but is there a way to have it remux right after being demuxed instead of throwing that down at the bottom of the queue? right now i might transfer say 6 shows decrypt them, then qsfix em so they are demuxed, then it does the other five shows before it can remux that first show, so nothing is watchable for a long time...


If you dont have enough processing power or whatever, another workaround is to select a few files and qsfix them, then select them to remux right away (why are you demuxing and remuxing anyway?) so select star wars to qsfix without any further processing, hit start, select it to remux, hit start, select star wars 2 to qsfix, hit start, then select it to remux, hit start, etc. It is double the work but since kmttg currently only processes inline and you cant manually start just one process in the queue out of order, you can pla e them in tbe queue in order.

If some sunny day, moyek decides to allow use to either reorder the queue or manually process line items or whatever, then you could say right click on the remux process and have it run right after qsfix.


----------



## lpwcomp

sanjonny said:


> I use and have used galleon in the past too, but i dont really get why you are making such a big deal about watching folders but have a solution for you if needed, but here is my suggestion instead, use kmttg to transfer the files and process them, it takes away the folder monitoring that isnt needed unless for some reason you developed galleon and have custom coding that you have to run.
> 
> Essentially you want to take shows of the tivo and process them, that is what kmttg does, there is no need to use galleon for that task. I see no additional advantage in trasferring the shows using galleon and then monitoringto folder for the file to be transferred to finish and then process it, vs a program that is designed and works well to do just that.(kmttg) As you know, to transfer more than one file via galleon take an awful lot more button clicks and such than to do it via kmttg anyway. And if you are doing multiple files, why not save the effort and just click them in kmttg, if you are only doing one file every so often, than why the big push to automatically scan folders and such. I by nature am lazy, so doing the least amount of work to accomplish a goal is what makes sense to me. If you want to process several files, you have much less effort and more control with kmttg. If you are only doing one file once in a blue moon, then just do it manually.
> 
> But if for some reason you like to do extra work, you could use galleon to drop the files into a folder and then use the videoredo processing which includes a folder monitor to decrypt the files and other processing as needed. Or there are several other utils out there to folder monitor and scan and then you can run command line decrypt and other commands(tivodecode and such) using those utilities. But i fail to see why or what advantage that is when you have a java program that already does exactly the same thing and is customizable to run almost anything as a custom command or script on the file as part of the processing. If you explain what extra you need, we might be able to help you, though as you probably know, complaining about how things suck and such is not likely to get too many people to help you with anything, especially when you are complaining about things that are well known workarounds and such in the same thread you are asking questions about.


Boy are you gonna get it! Worse than I did. He wants to initiate the process from the TiVo rather than the computer. He can already initiate the transfer that way, he just wants the computer to automatically decode the transferred files.

What he needs to do at this point is to configure Galleon so that the transfer is done in PS mode rather than TS.


----------



## wdoerf

sanjonny said:


> I use and have used galleon in the past too, but i dont really get why you are making such a big deal about watching folders but have a solution for you if needed, but here is my suggestion instead, use kmttg to transfer the files and process them, it takes away the folder monitoring that isnt needed unless for some reason you developed galleon and have custom coding that you have to run.
> 
> Essentially you want to take shows of the tivo and process them, that is what kmttg does, there is no need to use galleon for that task. I see no additional advantage in trasferring the shows using galleon and then monitoringto folder for the file to be transferred to finish and then process it, vs a program that is designed and works well to do just that.(kmttg) As you know, to transfer more than one file via galleon take an awful lot more button clicks and such than to do it via kmttg anyway. And if you are doing multiple files, why not save the effort and just click them in kmttg, if you are only doing one file every so often, than why the big push to automatically scan folders and such. I by nature am lazy, so doing the least amount of work to accomplish a goal is what makes sense to me. If you want to process several files, you have much less effort and more control with kmttg. If you are only doing one file once in a blue moon, then just do it manually.
> 
> But if for some reason you like to do extra work, you could use galleon to drop the files into a folder and then use the videoredo processing which includes a folder monitor to decrypt the files and other processing as needed. Or there are several other utils out there to folder monitor and scan and then you can run command line decrypt and other commands(tivodecode and such) using those utilities. But i fail to see why or what advantage that is when you have a java program that already does exactly the same thing and is customizable to run almost anything as a custom command or script on the file as part of the processing. If you explain what extra you need, we might be able to help you, though as you probably know, complaining about how things suck and such is not likely to get too many people to help you with anything, especially when you are complaining about things that are well known workarounds and such in the same thread you are asking questions about.


I'ts not a matter of extra work. I'm actually trying to make it simple so my wife will do this.
I want to do everything (moving shows off, transferring them back) using the Tivo remote. I don't want to sit at a computer to do it. This I already have working (via Galleon).

What I need is to automatically decode those transferred show files when they arrive at the server so I can play them on my Roku as well. Then my wife can also watch 'TV' on the television that isn't connected to the local Cable Co.

My issue is that so far nothing has been able to do that last part. I'm almost ready to drop a couple hundred $$ on an older model Mac Mini to run Plex Media Server on it for the Roku. Plex has a Tivo plugin, but that plugin only runs on Mac (not Windows or Linux).


----------



## wdoerf

lpwcomp said:


> Boy are you gonna get it! Worse than I did. He wants to initiate the process from the TiVo rather than the computer. He can already initiate the transfer that way, he just wants the computer to automatically decode the transferred files.
> 
> What he needs to do at this point is to configure Galleon so that the transfer is done in PS mode rather than TS.


Any hints on how to do that?


----------



## lpwcomp

wdoerf said:


> Any hints on how to do that?


Nope. Sorry. Never used Galleon.


----------



## lillevig

moyekj said:


> This has come up multiple times in this thread. tivodecode cannot properly decrypt .TiVo files in mpeg2 Transport Stream format (AKA TS or Fast Downloads). If using tivodecode to decrypt you have to download .TiVo files in traditional mpeg2 Program Stream format and then it works fine.


Ok, just showing my ignorance here. I installed kmttg and downloaded a movie from my Tivo using the ff_h264_high_rate format and it created a .Tivo file just like what I got from Tivo Desktop. What am I missing to get it into some sort of standard mpeg file format so it will play on an external media player like WD TV Live or even directly on my TV (via USB flash drive) which likes mpeg files?


----------



## ThAbtO

lillevig said:


> Ok, just showing my ignorance here. I installed kmttg and downloaded a movie from my Tivo using the ff_h264_high_rate format and it created a .Tivo file just like what I got from Tivo Desktop. What am I missing to get it into some sort of standard mpeg file format so it will play on an external media player like WD TV Live or even directly on my TV (via USB flash drive) which likes mpeg files?


Use Decode instead of Encode on KMTTG.


----------



## lillevig

ThAbtO said:


> Use Decode instead of Encode on KMTTG.


Just to be clear, I didn't click on "encode" prior to the download but, in any case, it looks like I need to click the "decrypt" box before starting the job. I assume that's what you meant by "decode".


----------



## lillevig

ThAbtO said:


> Use Decode instead of Encode on KMTTG.





lillevig said:


> Just to be clear, I didn't click on "encode" prior to the download but, in any case, it looks like I need to click the "decrypt" box before starting the job. I assume that's what you meant by "decode".


I started the job but it looks like it is downloading the .Tivo file and has the decrypt job queued up. So it looks like I will end up with both types of files upon completion. True?


----------



## ThAbtO

lillevig said:


> I started the job but it looks like it is downloading the .Tivo file and has the decrypt job queued up. So it looks like I will end up with both types of files upon completion. True?


Yes, but there is a setting to delete the .tivo file after the decrypt automatically.


----------



## lillevig

ThAbtO said:


> Yes, but there is a setting to delete the .tivo file after the decrypt automatically.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## lpwcomp

lillevig said:


> I started the job but it looks like it is downloading the .Tivo file and has the decrypt job queued up. So it looks like I will end up with both types of files upon completion. True?


The steps you need to perform are decrypt and encode. The decrypt will produce an mpg and the encode will create the h264 file. There is a configuration option for each step to delete the source file for that step upon completion. You can also specify a destination directory for each step.

The settings are under File->Configure->File Settings


----------



## ThAbtO

I was playing around with v0p8o and discovered that after selecting multiple jobs with metadata/download, etc. Kmttg would do all the metadata jobs first.

Is that something new?


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> I was playing around with v0p8o and discovered that after selecting multiple jobs with metadata/download, etc. Kmttg would do all the metadata jobs first.
> 
> Is that something new?


 One of main changes in v0p8o was applying configured delay to all download tasks (including metadata) to ensure TiVo web server doesn't get into "server busy" state, so it could affect the timing such that metadata tasks all run first.


----------



## MrPaulAR

moyekj said:


> Have you rebooted the TiVo? That usually fixes such problems.


Yes, I've rebooted twice since I started troubleshooting. I also removed just about every show & suggestion except the few I wanted to transfer. Still no luck.


----------



## moyekj

MrPaulAR said:


> Yes, I've rebooted twice since I started troubleshooting. I also removed just about every show & suggestion except the few I wanted to transfer. Still no luck.


 Copy and paste the following into your browser (login=tivo passwd=10 digit MAK) and see if it returns xml with a full set of entries:


Code:


https://10.1.1.2/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0

I know you mentioned you tried logging in with your browser, but it wasn't clear to me if your URL contained Recurse=Yes option.


----------



## wdoerf

I finished writing the little app I needed to accomplish my need for my home Tivo/Roku/network/server setup. 

I need to watch for .Tivo files to be downloaded from my Tivo's via Galleon. Galleon has it's own issues (and hasn't had any developement for a couple years) so it's capabilities are somewhat limited now, but using that I can download shows that are on the Tivo's FROM the Tivo's without having to touch a computer keyboard or mouse.

In other words, I can pick up the Tivo remote, go to the Menu's and find my computer running Galleon. From there I can select shows (again, using the Tivo remote control) and Galleon will download them from the Tivo for me. I don't have to touch a computer anymore to do it. That same computer running Galleon is also running the standard TivoDesktop software as Galleon has problems moving shows back onto a Tivo still. TivoDesktop covers that capability nicely.

So now, using the remote alone, I can move shows off the Tivo's and back to again.

Now this is where I ran into a problem. I'm also running Plex Media Server on an old Windows laptop, and that serves up my home music, photos and videos to a Roku player that I have in another room. The TV that the Roku is on has no Tivo, no cable or satellite, so it gets no TV shows at all (but it looks great on the XBOX and Blu-ray). I wanted to use the Roku to serve up the shows from the Tivo's, but as it turns out the Tivo plug-in written for Plex only works on a Mac computer, and I have none of those so now I was stuck again.

I needed to decode/decrypt/convert/whatever those Tivo files into standard mpeg's or something so they could play on the Roku (via Plex or not). I found a few different bits of software that'll do that conversion, but none of them are 100% hands-off automatic, which is what I needed or my wife would get angry because she wouldn't be able to use the system (she wouldn't understand it, it'd be too complicated for her, etc.). It had to be simple and mostly fool-proof or it wouldn't get used really and I'd have done all this work setting things up for nothing.

I ended up writing a program with that specific issue in mind. It will monitor a folder for a specifc file OR file type (like, say, a .TIVO file) and then run a command on it when it shows up there. It'll also move the file to a different folder either after it shows up or after the command is run on it, and it'll delete the original file if you like (all selectable via check boxes and stuff).

So now, I can run this on my Plex server, and have it monitor my Tivo storage on the server machine. Whenever Galleon dumps a show into storage my app will see it, run TivoDecode on it (or pick your favorite comandline-capable app), and then move that newly decoded mpeg file to a different folder in the storage area, in my case one that Plex has access to, and then delete the .TIVO file to save on space.

All 100% automatic with no user interaction (after the initial setup and testing obviously). It even has an option to start doing it's job once you open the app without having to click any other buttons, and you can put it in the Windows Startup group so it'll start with the computer. It also saves all it's settings out to an .INI file so it'll remember everything from one reboot to the next, and it also has a logging console so you can watch what it's doing (and it'll also dump that console info to a log file if you like).

This app is also generic enough that it could be used for a number of other things, like to grab your daily webserver logs, zip them up and email them to you, or copy all pictures that you download on your laptop from your digital camera out to your file server for storage/backup, etc.

I don't claim that it's 100% bug free or anything, but it does work at least well enough to be useful to me, so I thought I'd see if anybody else needed something like that and offer it up as a one-time freebie if there is any interest.

Now if somebody would just fix the TivoDecode app so that it worked on both TS and PS Tivo downloads, that'd be awesome!


----------



## MrPaulAR

moyekj said:


> Copy and paste the following into your browser (login=tivo passwd=10 digit MAK) and see if it returns xml with a full set of entries:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> https://10.1.1.2/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0
> 
> I know you mentioned you tried logging in with your browser, but it wasn't clear to me if your URL contained Recurse=Yes option.


Looks like you're onto something. When I do that it does time out.


----------



## moyekj

MrPaulAR said:


> Looks like you're onto something. When I do that it does time out.


 That's what kmttg or any other program to obtain listings has to use, so if that doesn't work it indicates some problem with your TiVo web server. It could be a deeper problem is developing so you may want to run disk diagnostics to check if you have a failing hard drive on the way.


----------



## lpwcomp

wdoerf said:


> I finished writing the little app I needed to accomplish my need for my home Tivo/Roku/network/server setup.
> 
> I need to watch for .Tivo files to be downloaded from my Tivo's via Galleon. Galleon has it's own issues (and hasn't had any developement for a couple years) so it's capabilities are somewhat limited now, but using that I can download shows that are on the Tivo's FROM the Tivo's without having to touch a computer keyboard or mouse.
> 
> In other words, I can pick up the Tivo remote, go to the Menu's and find my computer running Galleon. From there I can select shows (again, using the Tivo remote control) and Galleon will download them from the Tivo for me. I don't have to touch a computer anymore to do it. That same computer running Galleon is also running the standard TivoDesktop software as Galleon has problems moving shows back onto a Tivo still. TivoDesktop covers that capability nicely.
> 
> So now, using the remote alone, I can move shows off the Tivo's and back to again.
> 
> Now this is where I ran into a problem. I'm also running Plex Media Server on an old Windows laptop, and that serves up my home music, photos and videos to a Roku player that I have in another room. The TV that the Roku is on has no Tivo, no cable or satellite, so it gets no TV shows at all (but it looks great on the XBOX and Blu-ray). I wanted to use the Roku to serve up the shows from the Tivo's, but as it turns out the Tivo plug-in written for Plex only works on a Mac computer, and I have none of those so now I was stuck again.
> 
> I needed to decode/decrypt/convert/whatever those Tivo files into standard mpeg's or something so they could play on the Roku (via Plex or not). I found a few different bits of software that'll do that conversion, but none of them are 100% hands-off automatic, which is what I needed or my wife would get angry because she wouldn't be able to use the system (she wouldn't understand it, it'd be too complicated for her, etc.). It had to be simple and mostly fool-proof or it wouldn't get used really and I'd have done all this work setting things up for nothing.
> 
> I ended up writing a program with that specific issue in mind. It will monitor a folder for a specifc file OR file type (like, say, a .TIVO file) and then run a command on it when it shows up there. It'll also move the file to a different folder either after it shows up or after the command is run on it, and it'll delete the original file if you like (all selectable via check boxes and stuff).
> 
> So now, I can run this on my Plex server, and have it monitor my Tivo storage on the server machine. Whenever Galleon dumps a show into storage my app will see it, run TivoDecode on it (or pick your favorite comandline-capable app), and then move that newly decoded mpeg file to a different folder in the storage area, in my case one that Plex has access to, and then delete the .TIVO file to save on space.
> 
> All 100% automatic with no user interaction (after the initial setup and testing obviously). It even has an option to start doing it's job once you open the app without having to click any other buttons, and you can put it in the Windows Startup group so it'll start with the computer. It also saves all it's settings out to an .INI file so it'll remember everything from one reboot to the next, and it also has a logging console so you can watch what it's doing (and it'll also dump that console info to a log file if you like).
> 
> This app is also generic enough that it could be used for a number of other things, like to grab your daily webserver logs, zip them up and email them to you, or copy all pictures that you download on your laptop from your digital camera out to your file server for storage/backup, etc.
> 
> I don't claim that it's 100% bug free or anything, but it does work at least well enough to be useful to me, so I thought I'd see if anybody else needed something like that and offer it up as a one-time freebie if there is any interest.
> 
> Now if somebody would just fix the TivoDecode app so that it worked on both TS and PS Tivo downloads, that'd be awesome!


I suggest you start a separate thread for this. It really doesn't belong in the kmttg thread.


----------



## wdoerf

lpwcomp said:


> I suggest you start a separate thread for this. It really doesn't belong in the kmttg thread.


I'd thought that maybe folks using kmttg would like to use this as well. My apologies for making that assumption, since I wrote it in part to work with kmttg to begin with.

Forgive my intrusion, I'll go away now.


----------



## sanjonny

wdoerf said:


> I'd thought that maybe folks using kmttg would like to use this as well. My apologies for making that assumption, since I wrote it in part to work with kmttg to begin with.
> 
> Forgive my intrusion, I'll go away now.


I think it probably *is needed *but in a new thread (i would at least like to play with it) so people can comment on it and such. If you scroll back, you can see that the videoredo software contains a similar file monitor and may be a workaround to the galleon problem of ts vs program stream, because you can then have video redo decrypt it (it can deal with either) and do whatever other processing you might need, or use the built in file monitor in their software.

One other thing, I almost never have problems sending shows from my computer to my tivos using Galleon, what problems are you experiencing? I dont do it much anymore because now I usually either use streambaby or watch them thru a net-top box instead, but just curious what the issues are.


----------



## zonevbkr

Anyone know why I'd be having problems getting my converted shows from kmttg -> iTunes (this is fine) -> iPad (this isn't). 

kmttg converts tivo to mpeg-4, far as I know, this should be fine. It imports into iTunes seemingly fine, but I can never get the shows added to the device (iPad). It's odd, as it looks like it should get sync'd, but when I click on the device, then look at the tv shows I can sync, I see the shows formatted oddly (season then perhaps episode title, then show), whereas TiVo Desktop just does show / episode or something basic like that. 

I thought it was the name of the output, I messed with that in kmttg, but no change. 

Any ideas anyone?

thanks,
Chris


----------



## moyekj

zonevbkr said:


> Anyone know why I'd be having problems getting my converted shows from kmttg -> iTunes (this is fine) -> iPad (this isn't).
> 
> kmttg converts tivo to mpeg-4, far as I know, this should be fine. It imports into iTunes seemingly fine, but I can never get the shows added to the device (iPad). It's odd, as it looks like it should get sync'd, but when I click on the device, then look at the tv shows I can sync, I see the shows formatted oddly (season then perhaps episode title, then show), whereas TiVo Desktop just does show / episode or something basic like that.
> 
> I thought it was the name of the output, I messed with that in kmttg, but no change.
> 
> Any ideas anyone?
> 
> thanks,
> Chris


 You never mentioned which encoding profile you are using? ff_ipad should work.


----------



## zonevbkr

moyekj said:


> You never mentioned which encoding profile you are using? ff_ipad should work.


my bad - yeah, ff_ipad.

The encoding works fine, the result runs fine, just seems to either have metadata in a different (unexpected?) order or just metadata that's not getting read in OK.

thanks,
Chris


----------



## moyekj

zonevbkr said:


> my bad - yeah, ff_ipad.
> 
> The encoding works fine, the result runs fine, just seems to either have metadata in a different (unexpected?) order or just metadata that's not getting read in OK.
> 
> thanks,
> Chris


 What OS are you using? If you have AtomicParsley configured for use in kmttg and you have "metadata" task enabled in your flow then right after "encode" task kmttg will run AtomicParsley and using metadata from text file to add to the mp4 file. If you are missing metadata however it should still be able to sync to ipad regardless so not sure what's going on there. In any case you may want to try generating file with proper metadata using flow above to see if that solves the problem.


----------



## zonevbkr

OS is W2K8

Looks like Atomic Parsley ran post encryption. Not sure about having "metadata" task enabled, haven't found that yet.

One other bit of info. I do this on one PC, iTunes is on another. Reason is simple, iTunes is on my laptop that goes with me wherever I am. It's not very powerful, so when I try to run kmttg, just takes longer than I'd like. 

When the conversion happens, I just copy the files from PC to laptop and import them into iTunes. 

Computed resolution to use for output file = 1280x960
>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'ff_ipad' TO FILE C:\kmttg\kmttg_v0p8o\Archer-The Man From Jupiter.mp4 ...
C:\kmttg\kmttg_v0p8o\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -y -i "C:\kmttg\kmttg_v0p8o\Archer-The Man From Jupiter_cut.mpg" -threads 2 -vcodec libx264 -level 31 -subq 6 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -g 300 -s 1280x960 -r 29.97 -b 2500k -maxrate 4000k -acodec aac -ac 2 -ab 160k -ar 48000 -f mp4 "C:\kmttg\kmttg_v0p8o\Archer-The Man From Jupiter.mp4" 
encoding job completed: 0:14:11
---DONE--- job=encode output=C:\kmttg\kmttg_v0p8o\Archer-The Man From Jupiter.mp4
(Deleted file: C:\kmttg\kmttg_v0p8o\Archer-The Man From Jupiter_cut.mpg)
>> Running AtomicParsley on C:\kmttg\kmttg_v0p8o\Archer-The Man From Jupiter.mp4 ...
C:\kmttg\kmttg_v0p8o\AtomicParsley\AtomicParsley.exe "C:\kmttg\kmttg_v0p8o\Archer-The Man From Jupiter.mp4" --overWrite --stik "TV Show" --title "The Man From Jupiter" --grouping Animated --year 2012-01-19T00:00:00Z --description "Archer is shocked to learn that his mother is dating Burt Reynolds. " --TVShowName Archer --artist Archer --albumArtist Archer --TVEpisode 305 --TVEpisodeNum 305 --tracknum 305 --TVSeasonNum 3 --album "Archer, Season 3" --TVNetwork FX -d 1/1 
AtomicParsley job completed: 0:00:01
---DONE--- job=atomic output=C:\kmttg\kmttg_v0p8o\Archer-The Man From Jupiter.mp4

Maybe nothing, but the SeasonNum, EpisodeNum, fields like that, don't show up for shows I've imported in with TiVo Desktop. 

thanks,
Chris


----------



## moyekj

Looks like AtomicParsley is running and adding full metadata to the file.
Actually the part that looks suspicious to me is the resolution being used which looks to be non-standard: 1280x960
Can you post mediainfo information on your Archer-The Man From Jupiter_cut.mpg file?


----------



## javabird

You also might try using the AppleTV codec, which should also work on your iPad.


----------



## moyekj

v0p8p version is now released. Fairly significant updates to iPad remote functionality and improvement of ProjectX QSFix and AdCut tasks. Updated Windows tools package to use Handbrake 0.9.5. Consult the release_notes Wiki for all the details.


----------



## mrsparkle1811

I have a question in regards to tivodecode.

I have a TiVo HD unit (Australian). I am in the process of moving from Windows to Mac and will be using Mac OS X Lion.

I know using PS is preferred due to the fact that tivodecode is buggy with TS but sometimes I need to select TS otherwise the program will not transfer.

My quesiton is in regards to the tivodecode binary for Mac OS X Intel. Is this binary with or without the TS support (as buggy as it is)?

If it is without the TS support, is it possible to get one with TS support?


----------



## moyekj

mrsparkle1811 said:


> I have a question in regards to tivodecode.
> 
> I have a TiVo HD unit (Australian). I am in the process of moving from Windows to Mac and will be using Mac OS X Lion.
> 
> I know using PS is preferred due to the fact that tivodecode is buggy with TS but sometimes I need to select TS otherwise the program will not transfer.
> 
> My quesiton is in regards to the tivodecode binary for Mac OS X Intel. Is this binary with or without the TS support (as buggy as it is)?
> 
> If it is without the TS support, is it possible to get one with TS support?


 Don't think the Mac zip has the TS one and I don't have a Mac to build a binary. It's pretty easy to build one from source however (same as on linux platform I believe which is):
* Download source code:
http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/tivodecode-0.3pre4.tar.gz
* gunzip -c tivodecode-0.3pre4.tar.gz | tar xvf -
* cd tivodecode-0.3pre4
* ./configure
* make
* make install


----------



## mrsparkle1811

Sounds good. Thanks


----------



## cweb

Is it possible to have kmttg append a line of text to the metadata.txt file it creates (always the same line of text)?


----------



## nvt

So recent problem is causing me some challenges that I would appreciate some guidance on.
I have been using kmttg for a long time successfully. FOr a while i had trouble with the encoding profile and created my own to encode for the iPad keeping sound and picture in sync and not corrupt the picture.
I recently moved to the HD versions of the TiVo and have managed to pull off the HD episodes - these required the appletv encoding profile rather than my custom profile but worked fine.
But with a several programs I have had the picture freeze part way through - the sound continues butt he picture is stuck. I tried recoding these but they froze at the same point.
I downloaded them and tested the original file before ad but - no problem and encoded with no ad cut - again no problem
So the issue occurs with ad cut.
I searched for alternatives to ad cut for the Mac and there appeared to be none that work in an automated way - so I am stuck with the existing solution unless I missed something)
Is there something I can do to try and fix the ad cut routine or some other way to achieve the same effect.
Thanks,


----------



## moyekj

nvt said:


> So recent problem is causing me some challenges that I would appreciate some guidance on.
> I have been using kmttg for a long time successfully. FOr a while i had trouble with the encoding profile and created my own to encode for the iPad keeping sound and picture in sync and not corrupt the picture.
> I recently moved to the HD versions of the TiVo and have managed to pull off the HD episodes - these required the appletv encoding profile rather than my custom profile but worked fine.
> But with a several programs I have had the picture freeze part way through - the sound continues butt he picture is stuck. I tried recoding these but they froze at the same point.
> I downloaded them and tested the original file before ad but - no problem and encoded with no ad cut - again no problem
> So the issue occurs with ad cut.
> I searched for alternatives to ad cut for the Mac and there appeared to be none that work in an automated way - so I am stuck with the existing solution unless I missed something)
> Is there something I can do to try and fix the ad cut routine or some other way to achieve the same effect.
> Thanks,


 If you don't have VideoRedo then make sure you configure kmttg to use ProjectX. Once configured for ProjectX kmttg will run "QS Fix" and/or "Ad Cut" tasks using ProjectX which should fix any glitches in the original mpeg2 recording.


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> Is it possible to have kmttg append a line of text to the metadata.txt file it creates (always the same line of text)?


 Use a decent editor (pretty much anything other than Notepad) and they will display metadata files as multiple lines. For example, Notepad++ on Windows.


----------



## lpwcomp

cweb said:


> Is it possible to have kmttg append a line of text to the metadata.txt file it creates (always the same line of text)?


You can probably do it using the "custom command" setting in kmttg.



moyekj said:


> Use a decent editor (pretty much anything other than Notepad) and they will display metadata files as multiple lines. For example, Notepad++ on Windows.


I think he wants to do it automatically, not manually.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> I think he wants to do it automatically, not manually.


 Thanks, I obviously misinterpreted the post somehow...


----------



## dcooper2025

Using kmttg and I'm using VideoRedo for the fix step, using adscan and not encoding the mpg at all, retaining original resolution, etc.

It all works seamlessly, but when I view the mpg files in any of my streaming apps, about 90% of them have just grey thumbnails. 

When I view the files on the Windows box, where I have TMT5 as thr default player for mpg's, all files show thumbnails fine in Explorer.

Any ideas or thoughts on how to fix this or a post-run app or command I might be able to use to fix this?

Thanks!


----------



## wireman121

Seem to be having a new strange issue that popped up in the last (o and p) 2 versions...

KMTTG is download/decrypting and getting stuck with a blast off of errors. It shows the download % stuck around 18 usually, but in reality it has finished downloading the full tivo file. Under the task list it doesnt show that its downloading and just shows everything else still queued. The only solution is to close out KMTTG and restart it, as canceling all jobs still shows the title bar as downloading, and the progress bar at 18% and any new jobs are just queued with nothing ever starting. an external check of the downloaded file shows its all there... errors its showing are below



> 2012_02_02_23:11:44 ERROR: java.lang.NullPointerException
> at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobMonitor.getJobsEstimatedDiskSpace(jobMonitor.java:364)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobMonitor.checkDiskSpace(jobMonitor.java:332)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobMonitor.createSubFolders(jobMonitor.java:309)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.task.qsfix.launchJob(qsfix.java:75)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobData.launch(jobData.java:597)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobMonitor.monitor(jobMonitor.java:229)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.main.kmttg$3.actionPerformed(kmttg.java:79)
> at javax.swing.Timer.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
> at javax.swing.Timer$DoPostEvent.run(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventQueue.access$000(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(Unknown Source)
> at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
> at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> Seem to be having a new strange issue that popped up in the last (o and p) 2 versions...
> 
> KMTTG is download/decrypting and getting stuck with a blast off of errors. It shows the download % stuck around 18 usually, but in reality it has finished downloading the full tivo file. Under the task list it doesnt show that its downloading and just shows everything else still queued. The only solution is to close out KMTTG and restart it, as canceling all jobs still shows the title bar as downloading, and the progress bar at 18% and any new jobs are just queued with nothing ever starting. an external check of the downloaded file shows its all there... errors its showing are below


 I think I see where the problem is. I will put extra checks in the code to guard against it in next release. You can avoid the problem completely for now by turning off "Check Available Disk Space" under config-File Settings.


----------



## wireman121

cool. I'll test and let you know.

Thanks!


----------



## sanjonny

I am having a similar problem in that several downloads get to approximately 90 to 95 ish percent and then just seem to hang. Hours later, they are not downloading and it is not network related, which I checked for. It seems to happen when i have several download jobs. I already have it configured to not check for disk space. Seems to happen whether a 2gb file or a 10 gb file, but not every time. Could it be a timeout setting on drive or network is too short?


----------



## muerte33

I have a college basketball game recorded in SD, it is 3gb in size according to KMTTG.
KMTTG (curl) downloads about 1/3 of it then quits.
It then does the conversion and everything, but I am missing most of the game.
What signals KMTTG/curl to quit at the same spot every time (I have tried it 3 times)?
This is the only time I have ever had this problem with KMTTG/curl.
I have 1tb free on my HD, so it is not space related.


----------



## moyekj

muerte33 said:


> I have a college basketball game recorded in SD, it is 3gb in size according to KMTTG.
> KMTTG (curl) downloads about 1/3 of it then quits.
> It then does the conversion and everything, but I am missing most of the game.
> What signals KMTTG/curl to quit at the same spot every time (I have tried it 3 times)?
> This is the only time I have ever had this problem with KMTTG/curl.
> I have 1tb free on my HD, so it is not space related.


 Some recordings have glitches which cause transfer to fail from TiVo side. To retrieve the rest of the recording:
1. Find out the exact time at which the transfer is failing
2. On your TiVo play back the show and find that spot and then forward about a minute or so beyond it and then exit playback so the spot is marked
3. In kmttg refresh listings so that it picks up the marked spot you just created
4. Enable File-Resume Downloads in kmttg and then select the show in the listings and start jobs as normal
This will resume download from pause point so you can retrieve rest of the program. You will then need a video editor such as VideoRedo to put the 2 clips together.


----------



## moyekj

v0p8q version released with fix to problem recently reported by wireman121. There's also one enhancement related to iPad remote To Do list flagging.
See release_notes.


----------



## muerte33

moyekj said:


> Some recordings have glitches which cause transfer to fail from TiVo side. To retrieve the rest of the recording:
> 1. Find out the exact time at which the transfer is failing
> 2. On your TiVo play back the show and find that spot and then forward about a minute or so beyond it and then exit playback so the spot is marked
> 3. In kmttg refresh listings so that it picks up the marked spot you just created
> 4. Enable File-Resume Downloads in kmttg and then select the show in the listings and start jobs as normal
> This will resume download from pause point so you can retrieve rest of the program. You will then need a video editor such as VideoRedo to put the 2 clips together.


That works, but it has failed in 2 more places, I think I am going to just give up.


----------



## lpwcomp

muerte33 said:


> That works, but it has failed in 2 more places, I think I am going to just give up.


Is this wired or wireless?


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

muerte33 said:


> That works, but it has failed in 2 more places, I think I am going to just give up.


You probably already understand this, but that's not really something that is a problem with kmttg. It's instead a problem with your local TV station or cable company. The "glitches" aren't something created there by the TiVo, they're in the MPEG stream that's recorded by the TiVo. (Of course TiVo should be much more robust than it is).

In my experience I've never run into this issue (but many other people in other areas have). So people reading this thread should know that in many areas of the country it's not a problem.


----------



## txporter

sanjonny said:


> I am having a similar problem in that several downloads get to approximately 90 to 95 ish percent and then just seem to hang. Hours later, they are not downloading and it is not network related, which I checked for. It seems to happen when i have several download jobs. I already have it configured to not check for disk space. Seems to happen whether a 2gb file or a 10 gb file, but not every time. Could it be a timeout setting on drive or network is too short?


I have seen this recently although I am not sure if it was size related or not. I have seen this twice recently where a show will start downloading and then just hang. The file size stops increasing and the time continues to increment. I tried rebooting my Tivo and then re-downloading the same show. It went through fine. Not sure if the Tivo reboot was the fix or not...but a data point for you.


----------



## sanjonny

txporter said:


> I have seen this recently although I am not sure if it was size related or not. I have seen this twice recently where a show will start downloading and then just hang. The file size stops increasing and the time continues to increment. I tried rebooting my Tivo and then re-downloading the same show. It went through fine. Not sure if the Tivo reboot was the fix or not...but a data point for you.


Maybe it is related to the problem wireman mentioned originally and has been fixed in the latest update. I will apply and see if it keeps happening.


----------



## sanjonny

Have a strange thing happening where I can download a show, it completes but is missing the last 2 minutes of the show. I go to the tivo and they are there and show fine on the tivo (premiere).

I tried to use the resume download trick, but it still misses the show in the same place or close to it, within 20 secs or so, so I moved it after the problem area and got the following


Code:


>> RESUMING DOWNLOAD WITH OFFSET=2962489344 C:\tivo\tivo\Meatballs (18-02_04_2012).TiVo ...
C:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\JONATH~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie6634058060822684227.tmp --url http://192.168.0.34:80/download/Meatballs.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=569024 -C 2962489344 --output "C:\tivo\tivo\Meatballs (18-02_04_2012).TiVo" 
C:\tivo\tivo\Meatballs (18-02_04_2012).TiVo: size=0.12 MB elapsed=0:00:01 (1.00 Mbps)
---DONE--- job=download output=C:\tivo\tivo\Meatballs (18-02_04_2012).TiVo

It only downloaded about 128k and that was it, though again, should still be about 2 minutes left. I have not applied the q update yet, but wondering if this is related to it or not. Looking at the error, it shows only one second, but there is actually about 1 or 2 minutes from the pause point, and I also tried moving the pause point back 10 minutes earlier, but it cut out the same place.


----------



## wireman121

I have yet another feature request, since you've been so on top of incorporating them into the new releases-

Another option, with auto enabled, that would tell kmttg to delete files on the PC after a successful push to the TiVo. A way to do this would be to have it make a non-visible note in the meta file and then when it checks the playlist it can compare file sizes, and if they match, check the meta data to see if it has the note. assuming the transfer was complete, it would delete the original source files off the PC.

Pretty much one of the only things left to produce a seamless pull/adcut/push at this point...


----------



## ThAbtO

wireman121 said:


> I have yet another feature request, since you've been so on top of incorporating them into the new releases-
> 
> Another option, with auto enabled, that would tell kmttg to delete files on the PC after a successful push to the TiVo. A way to do this would be to have it make a non-visible note in the meta file and then when it checks the playlist it can compare file sizes, and if they match, check the meta data to see if it has the note. assuming the transfer was complete, it would delete the original source files off the PC.
> 
> Pretty much one of the only things left to produce a seamless pull/adcut/push at this point...


A push only lasts a few seconds,then it disappears and there is no indication of a successful transfer, so a delete would happen prematurely.


----------



## wireman121

ThAbtO said:


> A push only lasts a few seconds,then it disappears and there is no indication of a successful transfer, so a delete would happen prematurely.


Right - But if you dont make the test for success revolve around the "push" event and instead let the test be its own entity, comparing the file on the TiVo to see if the file size and meta information match what is currently on the PC (which would confirm a successful push) and then deleteing related files off of the PC?


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> Right - But if you dont make the test for success revolve around the "push" event and instead let the test be its own entity, comparing the file on the TiVo to see if the file size and meta information match what is currently on the PC (which would confirm a successful push) and then deleteing related files off of the PC?


File size matching is not feasible. For mpeg2 the file format as stored on the TiVo is in a different format than when transferred via TTG so file sizes never match (it's always a little larger on the TiVo and the same applies to returning mpeg2 files to the TiVo). I think for H.264 they do match. The best place for post-push actions is in pyTivo since it knows when a successful push completes since it's the one serving up the file.


----------



## bzed

I realize this is not the comskip forum but I recently started using the FILES tab in kmttg_v0p8q. I have a large library of S3 and DTV files that were converted from .TY to .TS files by either S3tots or tytompg . I am trying to use KMTTG for qsfix, adscan, and adcut of the resulting .ts files files. The comskip website claims to support TS files, but for some reason comskip fails in the KMTTG process for the TS files I have tried with no vprj files being produced. Just curious if anyone has had this issue, and if there is a known fix, or perhaps I am doing something wrong.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## wireman121

moyekj,

what would you suggest via pytivo to handle this?


----------



## beberger

Apologies if this is the wrong place to ask, but does kmttg work with the new DirecTV TiVo units?

Thanks,

Bruce


----------



## elprice7345

Can you make the Season pass list sortable by the column headings? Similar to the way the NPL lists are sortable.

This would help immensely for those of us with long Season Pass and Wish lists. 

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> Can you make the Season pass list sortable by the column headings? Similar to the way the NPL lists are sortable.
> 
> This would help immensely for those of us with long Season Pass and Wish lists.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ed


 No, sorting is intentionally disabled in that table because of capability to change the priority order of the season passes. Allowing sorting would confuse and complicate being able to do that.


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> moyekj,
> 
> what would you suggest via pytivo to handle this?


 Well, pyTivo spits out a message when it's done serving up a file, so you can find where in the python code that happens and add an optional file delete mechanism.


----------



## ThAbtO

wireman121 said:


> Right - But if you dont make the test for success revolve around the "push" event and instead let the test be its own entity, comparing the file on the TiVo to see if the file size and meta information match what is currently on the PC (which would confirm a successful push) and then deleteing related files off of the PC?


Not exactly. If you were to look at the video file just as it was started its push, on the tivo, (press info or enter), you would see it shows the full file size even though the transfer was just started. So, a pushed 6gb file just started transferring, will show the 6gb even though it only received a few 100 megs.


----------



## cweb

lpwcomp said:


> Originally Posted by cweb
> Is it possible to have kmttg append a line of text to the metadata.txt file it creates (always the same line of text)?
> You can probably do it using the "custom command" setting in kmttg.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by moyekj
> Use a decent editor (pretty much anything other than Notepad) and they will display metadata files as multiple lines. For example, Notepad++ on Windows.
> I think he wants to do it automatically, not manually.


The reason I want to add the line of text, automatically, is I just found out (everyone else probably knew this) that if you add the line of text "image : folder.jpg" to your metadata.txt file, then poster art in your folder will show up in stream baby. It would be great if I could do this automatically for each .txt file kmttg creates.


----------



## AudioNutz

cweb said:


> The reason I want to add the line of text, automatically, is I just found out (everyone else probably knew this) that if you add the line of text "image : folder.jpg" to your metadata.txt file, then poster art in your folder will show up in stream baby. It would be great if I could do this automatically for each .txt file kmttg creates.


The "Custom" command would work well for this.


----------



## rileyrd

kmttg Newbie here so please forgive me if this has been answered before finding details in this thread can be overwelming:

I am getting Demux errors when trying to set up Auto Transfers. The below errors seem to happen no matter the file used. Any help would be appreciated.

2012_02_11_10:24:14 >> Running projectx demux on /Volumes/MINI-DATA/Video/MPG/CSI NY - The Ripple Effect (02_10_2012).mpg ...

2012_02_11_10:24:14 java -jar /Volumes/MINI-DATA/kmttg_v0p8q/ProjectX/ProjectX.jar "/Volumes/MINI-DATA/Video/MPG/CSI NY - The Ripple Effect (02_10_2012).mpg" -demux -out /Volumes/MINI-DATA/Video/MPG 

2012_02_11_10:24:20 ERROR: Unable to find demux output log file: /Volumes/MINI-DATA/Video/MPG/CSI NY - The Ripple Effect (02_10_2012)_log.txt

2012_02_11_10:24:20 ERROR: Problem parsing demux log file: /Volumes/MINI-DATA/Video/MPG/CSI NY - The Ripple Effect (02_10_2012)_log.txt

2012_02_11_10:24:20 ERROR: No demux output files found


----------



## moyekj

rileyrd said:


> kmttg Newbie here so please forgive me if this has been answered before finding details in this thread can be overwelming:
> 
> I am getting Demux errors when trying to set up Auto Transfers. The below errors seem to happen no matter the file used. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 2012_02_11_10:24:14 >> Running projectx demux on /Volumes/MINI-DATA/Video/MPG/CSI NY - The Ripple Effect (02_10_2012).mpg ...
> 
> 2012_02_11_10:24:14 java -jar /Volumes/MINI-DATA/kmttg_v0p8q/ProjectX/ProjectX.jar "/Volumes/MINI-DATA/Video/MPG/CSI NY - The Ripple Effect (02_10_2012).mpg" -demux -out /Volumes/MINI-DATA/Video/MPG
> 
> 2012_02_11_10:24:20 ERROR: Unable to find demux output log file: /Volumes/MINI-DATA/Video/MPG/CSI NY - The Ripple Effect (02_10_2012)_log.txt
> 
> 2012_02_11_10:24:20 ERROR: Problem parsing demux log file: /Volumes/MINI-DATA/Video/MPG/CSI NY - The Ripple Effect (02_10_2012)_log.txt
> 
> 2012_02_11_10:24:20 ERROR: No demux output files found


From a command prompt on your Mac run the ProjectX command indicated above to see if you are getting any errors:


Code:


java -jar /Volumes/MINI-DATA/kmttg_v0p8q/ProjectX/ProjectX.jar "/Volumes/MINI-DATA/Video/MPG/CSI NY - The Ripple Effect (02_10_2012).mpg" -demux -out /Volumes/MINI-DATA/Video/MPG


----------



## elprice7345

> No, sorting is intentionally disabled in that table because of capability to change the priority order of the season passes. Allowing sorting would confuse and complicate being able to do that.


If the table can't be sorted, can you add a search function on that screen?


----------



## Eamus Catuli

I've been using KMTTG for a while now, mostly with 480i Stereo stuff. This week I tried it with some 1080i 5.1 audio stuff and I noticed a popping sound in the audio every once in a while. I've spent some time today trying to isolate it and it looks like it is in the encoding step (for my iPod touch). Here's the command line from my encoding file:

HANDBRAKE -i INPUT --cpu CPU_CORES -t 1 -c 1 -f mp4 -X 480 -e x264 -q 20 -a 1 -E faac -B 128 -R 48 -6 dpl2 -D 2.4 -x level=30:cabac=0:ref=2:me=umh:bframes=0:subq=6:8x8dct=0:trellis=0:weightb=0 -v 1 -o OUTPUT

Any suggestions to what I might try to fix the audio?

If I use the resulting mpg file from the decrypt stage in a program like videora, the audio is fine in the output file, but I'd rather use KMTTG all the way through.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## cburbs

Quick question - I cancelled my tivo service and didn't think they would close it next day and I would like to move some shows off of it. Looks like once acct is closed the MAK is gone so kmtgg won't connect. Is there any other way to get my shows off of it. I know I can watch them still but I was looking to move a few more off of it.


----------



## miricle

Has anyone been having issues downloading shows with version 0p8q? I just updated from 0p8l and everything was able to download properly there. I updated and see the following behavior:

1) I am able to get TV listings to see what is on my Tivo
2) I almost immediately get download errors and retries when downloading shows from a Premier Elite
3) I get downloads to start but then fail when downloading from a TivoHD. It appears as though the web server on the Tivo gave download errors which kmttg interpreted as a complete download but really was a html page containing HTTP errors
4) downloads work from a Series 2 box

I reverted back to my 0p8l install and everything resumed working. I was in a bit of a hurry to get stuff working and it didn't occur to me to save off the log file before reverting.

I upgrade by simply unzipping the new version and copying everything on top of my existing install.


----------



## Eamus Catuli

I think I found my answer to the issue I reported in post 3835. I found there was a newer version of HandBrakeCLI.exe (link below) than I had previously and it appears to have solved the issue. 

http://handbrake.fr/downloads2.php


----------



## Eamus Catuli

The resulting file doesn't have the audio glitch when played on my PC, but now it won't load onto my ipod touch (2nd generation).

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## moyekj

Eamus Catuli said:


> The resulting file doesn't have the audio glitch when played on my PC, but now it won't load onto my ipod touch (2nd generation).
> 
> Back to the drawing board.


 Try ff_iphone or one of the ff_ipod* profiles.


----------



## Eamus Catuli

Thanks moyekj! ffmpeg works, but the audio quality sounds awful - sometimes it sound like a 1970s FM radio that isn't quite tuned to the station properly. Back in this thread around post 2390 (from June 2010) there was some discussion of ffmeg audio quality. Would upping the "-ab" parameter help here? I tried with 128k - perhaps I should retry with 192k when I get home tonight?


----------



## moyekj

I think the problem is the "aac" library which is being used by ffmpeg (and Hanbrake too I believe) is not very good. Previously ffmpeg would use "libfaac" for aac and it was great, but for licensing reasons could no longer be used. I did a lot of encoding for a portable player back around the time the change to ffmpeg happened and I actually intentionally stuck with older ffmpeg using "libfaac" at the time. I haven't followed ffmpeg/handbrake much any more since I don't do much encoding anymore so don't know what the status is. Perhaps someone else getting good audio can share.


----------



## txporter

If you go here, you can get the libfaac.dll encoder and drop it in the same directory as ffmpeg.exe. I think you might need to use the ffmpeg build from that gentleman.


----------



## greggt007

sanjonny said:


> To diff ways of looking at the same thing. Really, there is no advantage to keeping the file before qsfixing, unless you have a problem with that process itself. Processing of the qsfixed mpg is the best way to go, because any other processing works better after the different errors are removed. What you could do to accomplish a similar thing is to have it qsfix the file, then copy that file to the nas (via the custom commands-essentially create a copy command on the encode setting to copy the qsfixed mpg to the nas) and then you have the original qsfixed mpg still available for any other processing or commercial cuts you want to do.


i finally had time to do this, but my custom encode profile isnt working properly. any suggestions on what an encode profile needs to copy the file from the pc to the nas? should it be empty and just run so that it is output to the folder in the configure options? or should it say something like COPY -i INPUT -o OUTPUT
? (not at computer now to see the code i tried)


----------



## mattack

Once in a rare while, I see the estimated time for a download be a negative number through the entire download. I think then it decreases (i.e. bigger absolute value), but I don't remember 100% for sure. From what I can tell, the download actually succeeds/finishes properly, so it's just a minor display error.


The following are really minor issues, and I don't expect them to be changed, but here are some more things I notice:
I typically only ever do 1 page of now playing or the whole thing. If it were a checkbox in the main window, that would be more convenient to get to.

The same goes for resume downloads. I'm not even sure if it's possible, and I'm not even SURE I'd use it, but if it were possible to tag one download as 'resume' but the rest as regular full downloads, that might be convenient (would mean less toggling of the menu item).


----------



## Eamus Catuli

txporter said:


> If you go here, you can get the libfaac.dll encoder and drop it in the same directory as ffmpeg.exe. I think you might need to use the ffmpeg build from that gentleman.


Thanks txporter. :up: But I still get that "was not copied to the iPod because it cannot be played on this iPod" when I try to sync it (same thing that was happening when using Handbrake 0.9.5).


----------



## lillevig

Not sure if this has been suggested as a possible upgrade, but it would be nice to have the capability to rename a file. In practical terms, I want to be able to copy my wife's exercise video tapes to a Tivo and somehow get them named appropriately. Someone suggested VideoRedo but I can't see paying $50 for what little use I would get out of it.


----------



## txporter

Eamus Catuli said:


> Thanks txporter. :up: But I still get that "was not copied to the iPod because it cannot be played on this iPod" when I try to sync it (same thing that was happening when using Handbrake 0.9.5).


Can you download MediaInfo and paste a copy of the file info (text view) that you are trying to copy to your Ipod that it is complaining it cannot transfer?


----------



## Eamus Catuli

Eamus Catuli said:


> The resulting file doesn't have the audio glitch when played on my PC, but now it won't load onto my ipod touch (2nd generation).
> 
> Back to the drawing board.


Finally figured it out!! I went with the new version of HandBrake (0.9.5) I mentioned in post 3838 and built a new ".enc" file using the iPod Touch preset recommended here: https://trac.handbrake.fr/wiki/BuiltInPresets

To KMTTGize it, it's:

HANDBRAKE -i INPUT --cpu CPU_CORES -e x264 -q 20.0 -a 1 -E faac -B 128 -6 dpl2 -R Auto -D 0.0 -f mp4 -X 480 -m -x cabac=0:ref=2:me=umh:bframes=0:weightp=0:subme=6:8x8dct=0:trellis=0 -o OUTPUT

Works perfectly on an iPod Touch 2nd generation!


----------



## bareyb

Can this download videos to my TIVo like PyTivoX or is this more for getting shows OFF the TiVo and onto your Mac?


----------



## ThAbtO

bareyb said:


> Can this download videos to my TIVo like PyTivoX or is this more for getting shows OFF the TiVo and onto your Mac?


KMTTG is only capable of downloading recordings and doing other things, such as decode, encode to other devices, but there is a 'push' feature which uses PyTivo for the operation, and get video to the Tivo. So, the main function is to download.


----------



## bareyb

ThAbtO said:


> KMTTG is only capable of downloading recordings and doing other things, such as decode, encode to other devices, but there is a 'push' feature which uses PyTivo for the operation, and get video to the Tivo. So, the main function is to download.


All I need to do is download some videos onto my TiVo. It sounds like all I need is PyTivoX. Is that correct?


----------



## ThAbtO

bareyb said:


> All I need to do is download some videos onto my TiVo. It sounds like all I need is PyTivoX. Is that correct?


Or PyTivo.

It can upload videos, but you would need to pull, or initiate the transfer from the tivo. Or push, to initiate from the computer side, which is an option on PyTivo.


----------



## Soapm

bareyb said:


> All I need to do is download some videos onto my TiVo. It sounds like all I need is PyTivoX. Is that correct?


Where are you downloading the video's from? Youtube and many sites can download directly to the Tivo...


----------



## bareyb

ThAbtO said:


> Or PyTivo.
> 
> It can upload videos, but you would need to pull, or initiate the transfer from the tivo. Or push, to initiate from the computer side, which is an option on PyTivo.


I thought PyTiVo was for Windows users. Does it work on Macs too?



Soapm said:


> Where are you downloading the video's from? Youtube and many sites can download directly to the Tivo...


Thanks. These aren't YouTube videos. I have that part already set up on my TiVo.


----------



## wmcbrine

pyTivo is not, and has never been, for Windows users. Ugh, where do people get these ideas? I mean, it _works_ on Windows... reluctantly. It works _better_ on a Unix-based system. Like Mac OS X.

pyTivoX = pyTivo + Streambaby + a GUI front-end for the Mac. Unfortunately it seems to be a dead project, and is not up to date.

pyTivo doesn't need a GUI to work. But to use it, you'd want to be comfortable with the Unix side of your Mac. If you've never opened Terminal, it may make more sense for you to stick with pyTivoX.


----------



## bareyb

wmcbrine said:


> pyTivo is not, and has never been, for Windows users. Ugh, where do people get these ideas? I mean, it _works_ on Windows... reluctantly. It works _better_ on a Unix-based system. Like Mac OS X.
> 
> pyTivoX = pyTivo + Streambaby + a GUI front-end for the Mac. Unfortunately it seems to be a dead project, and is not up to date.
> 
> pyTivo doesn't need a GUI to work. But to use it, you'd want to be comfortable with the Unix side of your Mac.* If you've never opened Terminal, it may make more sense for you to stick with pyTivoX.*


Yeah. I went through all of that a few years ago before PyTiVoX came out. Never did get it working and I'm not willing to go through all that again. I HATE command line stuff. And I'll be honest Wmcbrine, I've been to the link for your fork on the wiki, and I couldn't even figure out where the hell you are supposed to download the latest version FROM. There's like 20 different versions there. Why can't you put a big fat "DOWNLOAD" button? 

For now, PyTiVoX is working, but I can see the writing on the wall. Is there no money to be made from creating such a product that's easy to install? I'd happily pay for it. Can you do this with any other commercially available product? I'd sure like something that is going to have ongoing updates... Has TiVo Desktop gotten any better?


----------



## wmcbrine

TiVo Desktop remains a piece of crap, especially the Mac version, which is deader than pyTivoX. Sorry.

Is there no money to be made? Well, no, it doesn't look like there is. A lot of people say "I'd pay", but then... they don't. So.

pyTivo is not "commercially available", it is simply "available". It's a project, not a product.


----------



## bareyb

wmcbrine said:


> TiVo Desktop remains a piece of crap, especially the Mac version, which is deader than pyTivoX. Sorry.
> 
> Is there no money to be made? Well, no, it doesn't look like there is. A lot of people say "I'd pay", but then... they don't. So.
> 
> pyTivo is not "commercially available", it is simply "available". It's a project, not a product.


Well I do appreciate the feedback. As I said in the other thread, I think a really good installation guide with lots of screen shots would probably cure many of the installation problems and perhaps negate the need for an installer.

I'm gonna look into it more tomorrow. This can't be THAT hard. I live in Silicon Valley so I could get a software engineer over here in about two minutes and I'm sure they could get me going. I'm just not ready to throw in the towel just yet.


----------



## nvt

Does kmttg not recognize attached drives....?
I upgraded my MacBook with the OWC data doubler  which allows you replace the DVD drive with another hard drive
But now I can't point to all this space in kmttg as I get this error
FILES Default Path setting not a valid dir: >>'/Volumes/Data/TiVo/TiVoEncoded/TiVoEncoded'
.TiVo Output Dir setting not a valid dir: '/Volumes/Data/TiVo/TiVoEncoded/TiVoEncoded'....<<<<
For all the locations...Am I doing something wrong or is this just not possible?


----------



## nvt

moyekj said:


> If you don't have VideoRedo then make sure you configure kmttg to use ProjectX. Once configured for ProjectX kmttg will run "QS Fix" and/or "Ad Cut" tasks using ProjectX which should fix any glitches in the original mpeg2 recording.


THanks for the suggestion but now I am confused with the choices and options. I found Project X and have the folder ProjectX in my subdir of kmttg and it is referenced in the setting file
I downloaded the latest version and installed this

When I enabled decrypt and QS fix (this was the new option) the process fails with a message
"you can't open the application tivodecode because PowerPC applications are no longer supported"
>>>> Fixed this with after I found the link for the Mac Wiki issue list
And fixed what has been an erroneous update of Tivodecode....

There does seem to be some problem with finding directories for location of files - the double click methodology does not work - if you select directories that way they all report errors (no matter where you select)

Now just waiting for the processing to finish to see what the output looks like having added QS Fix (which I assume is using the Project X code you mentioned)
And it did and it worked...so this issue is closed but the issue of directory specs not working (another post further down) does seem to be a problem

THanks


----------



## peterwking

I'm brand new to kmttg and this forum, so I apologize in advance if this has been covered to death, but I didn't see anything when I searched.

Everything is going ok with my conversions up to the final re-encode phase, then I see lots of errors, "Skipping frame!" messages, then finally a fatal error:

"Couldn't realloc frame buffer(idx), abort

PARSE_MPEG12: add_frames(77539) failed, exit"


After googling around a little, I found the suggestion to add "-noskip -mpegopts vbuf_size=400" switches in the kmttg issue tracker. So I call the following from a command prompt:

D:\kmttg_v0p8q\mencoder\mencoder.exe "D:\kmttg_v0p8q\xyz.mpg" -edl "D:\kmttg_v0p8q\xyz.edl" -oac copy -ovc copy -of mpeg -vf harddup -noskip -mpegopts vbuf_size=400 -o "D:\kmttg_v0p8q\xyz_cut.mpg" 

The resulting encode finishes cleanly, but the video is unplayable. I get a brief burst of sound & a static image, then it freezes.

This doesn't surprise me since I'm just stabbing in the dark for anything that will work, but does anyone know what I might be doing wrong here?

Thank you.


----------



## moyekj

peterwking said:


> I'm brand new to kmttg and this forum, so I apologize in advance if this has been covered to death, but I didn't see anything when I searched.
> 
> Everything is going ok with my conversions up to the final re-encode phase, then I see lots of errors, "Skipping frame!" messages, then finally a fatal error:
> 
> "Couldn't realloc frame buffer(idx), abort
> 
> PARSE_MPEG12: add_frames(77539) failed, exit"
> 
> After googling around a little, I found the suggestion to add "-noskip -mpegopts vbuf_size=400" switches in the kmttg issue tracker. So I call the following from a command prompt:
> 
> D:\kmttg_v0p8q\mencoder\mencoder.exe "D:\kmttg_v0p8q\xyz.mpg" -edl "D:\kmttg_v0p8q\xyz.edl" -oac copy -ovc copy -of mpeg -vf harddup -noskip -mpegopts vbuf_size=400 -o "D:\kmttg_v0p8q\xyz_cut.mpg"
> 
> The resulting encode finishes cleanly, but the video is unplayable. I get a brief burst of sound & a static image, then it freezes.
> 
> This doesn't surprise me since I'm just stabbing in the dark for anything that will work, but does anyone know what I might be doing wrong here?
> 
> Thank you.


 If you have VideoRedo then configure kmttg for VideoRedo. Otherwise make sure you have kmttg configured for ProjectX. Then include QS Fix in your task flow. To try it on an already downloaded video from your TiVo switch to FILES tab and add the decrypted (.mpg) file and then enable "QS Fix" task and then the "encode" task. Doing so will run the .mpg through ProjectX which will clean up glitches in the video file before the encode task starts. You need to then make sure for any future downloads that you include "QS Fix" in your set.
NOTE: Once configured for ProjectX kmttg will also use it for Ad Cut step instead of mencoder which is what is causing you problems.


----------



## moyekj

nvt said:


> There does seem to be some problem with finding directories for location of files - the double click methodology does not work - if you select directories that way they all report errors (no matter where you select)


 Works fine for me on Windows and Linux machines. I don't have Mac to test on.


----------



## moyekj

nvt said:


> Does kmttg not recognize attached drives....?
> I upgraded my MacBook with the OWC data doubler  which allows you replace the DVD drive with another hard drive
> But now I can't point to all this space in kmttg as I get this error
> FILES Default Path setting not a valid dir: >>'/Volumes/Data/TiVo/TiVoEncoded/TiVoEncoded'
> .TiVo Output Dir setting not a valid dir: '/Volumes/Data/TiVo/TiVoEncoded/TiVoEncoded'....<<<<
> For all the locations...Am I doing something wrong or is this just not possible?


 Why do you have "TiVoEncoded" directory twice in the path? Sounds like perhaps to me the path you really want is:
/Volumes/Data/TiVo/TiVoEncoded
And obviously that directory has to exist and be read/writeable by you.


----------



## Hercules67

Question:

Where do I look-up the current encoding profiles and how do I change them (the arguments I mean) to create something I want to try for testing?


----------



## moyekj

Hercules67 said:


> Question:
> 
> Where do I look-up the current encoding profiles and how do I change them (the arguments I mean) to create something I want to try for testing?


 Each profile is a separate file under "encode" folder in kmttg installation. You can use a text editor to modify them. Recommended flow is copy existing one to a new name and then edit it.


----------



## moyekj

FYI, it looks like recent TiVo software updates for Virgin Media broke the RPC capability so that non-TiVo apps no longer work (including the remote in kmttg as indicated in that thread):
http://community.virginmedia.com/t5...Tivo-Commander-etc/td-p/979929/highlight/true
I was contacted by a kmttg user in UK about it which is how I became aware of it.

Looks like TiVo may have tightened up authentication. Looking at the latest TiVo iOS ipa file from iTunes (which is like a zip file) I see there's a "cdata.p12" file there which appears to be a PKCS12 certificate file used for SSL authentication. That variety means a client side password must be given for authentication to work.
Reason I mention this is I fear the next software update for Series 4 platform in US may well break the RPC capability we have been enjoying the last few months.


----------



## Hercules67

moyekj said:


> FYI, it looks like recent TiVo software updates for Virgin Media broke the RPC capability so that non-TiVo apps no longer work (including the remote in kmttg as indicated in that thread):
> http://community.virginmedia.com/t5...Tivo-Commander-etc/td-p/979929/highlight/true
> I was contacted by a kmttg user in UK about it which is how I became aware of it.
> 
> Looks like TiVo may have tightened up authentication. Looking at the latest TiVo iOS ipa file from iTunes (which is like a zip file) I see there's a "cdata.p12" file there which appears to be a PKCS12 certificate file used for SSL authentication. That variety means a client side password must be given for authentication to work.
> Reason I mention this is I fear the next software update for Series 4 platform in US may well break the RPC capability we have been enjoying the last few months.


If this happens in the US, what would it mean to KMTTG functionality in your opinion?


----------



## moyekj

Hercules67 said:


> If this happens in the US, what would it mean to KMTTG functionality in your opinion?


 Not good. Without the password for the PKCS12 file there is no way to get past authentication which means none of the kmttg remote functions would work any longer which is the case for latest Virgin Media software already (and TiVo Commander). I was somewhat encouraged though skeptical when TiVo announced renewed intentions for promoting 3rd party developers, but so far I've seen nothing to sway my skepticism, indeed quite the opposite.


----------



## BizarroTerl

Are the remote functions used for auto transfers? (sorry if this is a dumb question)


----------



## moyekj

BizarroTerl said:


> Are the remote functions used for auto transfers? (sorry if this is a dumb question)


 For the most part no. Only if you use "iPad Delete" task (which you have to turn on via config).


----------



## sepstein

Forgive me if this has been asked/answered in the past - there are a lot of posts in this thread!

I have kmttg v0p8q configured on my Mac Pro under Mac OS X 10.7.3 (Lion). Working reasonably well, but I've been running into a problem when downloads just seem to stall in the middle of the download. No error message, and kmttg will just wait, and wait, and wait, and no further data is downloaded.

Any solution for this? BTW - I do have the Resume Downloads toggled in the File menu, though I'm not quite sure how that comes into play.

Steve


----------



## ThAbtO

Try using Java downloads in config.

The Resume Downloads start downloads from where you were watching and paused at the point.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> Not good. Without the password for the PKCS12 file there is no way to get past authentication which means none of the kmttg remote functions would work any longer which is the case for latest Virgin Media software already (and TiVo Commander). I was somewhat encouraged though skeptical when TiVo announced renewed intentions for promoting 3rd party developers, but so far I've seen nothing to sway my skepticism, indeed quite the opposite.


perhaps we should be a little grassroots and have all the kmttg users email tivo about not making such negative changes. i cannot see the upside to locking out users from using the remote functions. what other areas are they trying to lock down that is part ofthis or is it just the remote protocalls and if so, why? they are not charging for their apps so what is the point. i hate that my tivo premiere doesnt have the remote functionality of my now 13 year old replaytv. i mean, if i schedule a show on one tivo and their are conflicts, thru the current tivo app, there is not resolution, but on my 13 yo replay, i can just try and schedule it on the other box. silly.

on a completely different note, i am still having trouble with adscan hanging at 99 percent in kmttg, i thought this was mostly fixed but it is happening again


----------



## Bulldawg9908

Great program. I can't believe it took me so long to find it.

I do have one issue I'm hoping someone can help with. While projectX is running--whether it's the remux process or the commercial cut process, it is overloading my hard drive, which makes using the drive for anything else impossible. Is there a way to lower the priority of hard drive activity for projectX or slow it down so it doesn't cause problems?

As it is, I can't be watching anything while projectX is running. All my media is stored on a second hard drive, so the system remains stable and usable, but I can't watch or listen to any media files.


----------



## Legacy777

Forgive me if this has been covered, but I tried searching and didn't come up with an answer. I've downloaded the latest kmttg and it appears to be working fine, downloading the video, transcoding, etc. However the problem I have is that the resultant video file has very low sound in comparison to the .tivo file. I've tried minimizing all that kmttg is doing is the decryption and still get this issue.

Whether it's pertinent or not, before finding kmttg I used the directshow dump filter to convert the .tivo files to .mpg files and had similar issues, however it seemed to be more of an issue with the voices rather than all the audio.

Any ideas? Could it be an issue with codecs or my audio drivers??

Thanks for any help.
Josh


----------



## moyekj

Legacy777 said:


> Forgive me if this has been covered, but I tried searching and didn't come up with an answer. I've downloaded the latest kmttg and it appears to be working fine, downloading the video, transcoding, etc. However the problem I have is that the resultant video file has very low sound in comparison to the .tivo file. I've tried minimizing all that kmttg is doing is the decryption and still get this issue.
> 
> Whether it's pertinent or not, before finding kmttg I used the directshow dump filter to convert the .tivo files to .mpg files and had similar issues, however it seemed to be more of an issue with the voices rather than all the audio.
> 
> Any ideas? Could it be an issue with codecs or my audio drivers??
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> Josh


 I would guess codecs. Play back using Videolan VLC which has its own codecs for a different reference point. If you still cannot get adequate sound then I would look at your sound settings. If using Windows right click on speaker in tray and choose Sounds-Playback tab and select the driver properties and then Levels tab. When I had a problem with low sound that's where I managed to fix it.


----------



## Legacy777

moyekj said:


> I would guess codecs. Play back using Videolan VLC which has its own codecs for a different reference point. If you still cannot get adequate sound then I would look at your sound settings. If using Windows right click on speaker in tray and choose Sounds-Playback tab and select the driver properties and then Levels tab. When I had a problem with low sound that's where I managed to fix it.


I'll d/l videolan and try that. For a test I tried using a completely different computer and got the same results with the lower sound volume. Since I'm having issues on two separate computers I'm guessing the problem is codecs.

Is there a recommended codec pack or program I should d/l so I have all the right codecs? BTW, this is on an older machine still running XP. Also, since the Athlon chipset doesn't support SSE2 instructions, I have issues using TivoDesktop plus to convert to mobile as well. So hopefully I can find something that works so I can use kmttg.

Thanks
Josh


----------



## Legacy777

Well I figured out why the TiVo files were louder compared against the mpg converted files. TiVo is inserting an audio boost between the decoder and the sound device. It's not present on the mpg file. I'm not sure if there's a way to jack up the audio when decoding the .tivo file or when encoding it as another format. If so, that would be helpful since I ultimately want to u/l these shows to my tablet.

I've linked screen shots from the codec manager of the two files. It shows the flow chart of how the file is being decoded and played.

http://www.main.experiencetherave.com/images/tivo_flow_chart.jpg
http://www.main.experiencetherave.com/images/mpg_flow_chart.jpg

One other thing I noticed when comparing Tivo desktop to kmmtg is that the new Tivo desktop 2.8.3 seems to be almost twice as fast d/l files. Tivo desktop d/l a file at around 5.75 mb/s, while kmmtg d/l a file at around 3.04 mb/s. These are actual transfer rates based on the file size transferred and the elapsed time of transfer. Are there any settings to boost kmmtg? I read that supposedly tivo desktop v 2.8.3 was supposed to speed up transfer times with the premiere. It seems to work.

Josh


----------



## moyekj

Legacy777 said:


> One other thing I noticed when comparing Tivo desktop to kmmtg is that the new Tivo desktop 2.8.3 seems to be almost twice as fast d/l files. Tivo desktop d/l a file at around 5.75 mb/s, while kmmtg d/l a file at around 3.04 mb/s. These are actual transfer rates based on the file size transferred and the elapsed time of transfer. Are there any settings to boost kmmtg? I read that supposedly tivo desktop v 2.8.3 was supposed to speed up transfer times with the premiere. It seems to work.
> 
> Josh


 That's because you have "Fast Transfers" enabled in TiVo Desktop which downloads in Transport Stream container. In kmttg you can enable that as well if you wish: Configure-Program Options-Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format
However if you do that note that "tivodecode" cannot properly handle TS .TiVo files so you are restricting what you can do with those downloads unless you use VideoRedo with kmttg. (VideoRedo used DirectShowFilter to decrypt .TiVo files similar to how Windows Media Player uses for rendering).


----------



## Legacy777

moyekj said:


> That's because you have "Fast Transfers" enabled in TiVo Desktop which downloads in Transport Stream container. In kmttg you can enable that as well if you wish: Configure-Program Options-Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format
> However if you do that note that "tivodecode" cannot properly handle TS .TiVo files so you are restricting what you can do with those downloads unless you use VideoRedo with kmttg.


I was actually looking through the preferences when I saw a new message pop up. I just found the "fast transfer" option.

So files that are d/l via TS are unable to be decrypted with kmttg?


----------



## moyekj

Legacy777 said:


> So files that are d/l via TS are unable to be decrypted with kmttg?


 If using "tivodecode" then yes, but as I mentioned above if you configure kmttg to use VideoRedo instead then it can handle the decrypt.


----------



## ThAbtO

If you are connected to your network wirelessly, either on the computer side or the Tivo side of the router or both, you can experiment with the position of the antenna on the wireless adapter @ the computer to optimize transfers. 

On my network, my Tivo HD and PC are all on wireless and I get 6-8 mbs. I don't use Tivo Desktop (had Plus also) because it has stopped working and its a CPU hog. Also TD is quite limited. Currently I have switched over to PyTivo and KMTTG. PyTivo allows me to have multiple folders on the Tivo which I had set to various partitions/drives and can have multiple folders to explore from Tivo. TD only allows 1 folder (I think) and they have to be published into TD to be available to Tivo.


----------



## Legacy777

moyekj said:


> If using "tivodecode" then yes, but as I mentioned above if you configure kmttg to use VideoRedo instead then it can handle the decrypt.


Ok, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Legacy777

ThAbtO said:


> If you are connected to your network wirelessly, either on the computer side or the Tivo side of the router or both, you can experiment with the position of the antenna on the wireless adapter @ the computer to optimize transfers.
> 
> On my network, my Tivo HD and PC are all on wireless and I get 6-8 mbs. I don't use Tivo Desktop (had Plus also) because it has stopped working and its a CPU hog. Also TD is quite limited. Currently I have switched over to PyTivo and KMTTG. PyTivo allows me to have multiple folders on the Tivo which I had set to various partitions/drives and can have multiple folders to explore from Tivo. TD only allows 1 folder (I think) and they have to be published into TD to be available to Tivo.


Both are connected via wire. I had PyTivo running, but just recently reformatted my desktop that I had all the Tivo stuff installed on. I'm leaving on a trip next week and haven't had time to reconfigure everything, so I was trying to get something quick setup to transfer files and i'll setup everything when I get time. Yeah I much prefer PyTivo over TD.

Thanks for the reply.
Josh


----------



## wireman121

Starting to see tons of shows that are only downloading the first 10 minutes or less. I know theres some other users bringing up the same issues, so just wanted to add myself to the list. At first I thought it was only 1 show that had the problem, but now its turned into 4 shows this week that only downloaded around 8 minutes, kmttg sees nothing wrong and continues its tasks.


----------



## Robertjm

Hi all,

Today I installed kmttg on my Ubuntu 12.04 machine. Was able to download a file just fine, and it was cooking away in the process.

However, when it got to the "remux" stage it seems to have stalled out at 86%. After about 14 minutes I canceled the job and then ran it again on the .tivo file that was downloaded. Again, everything worked just fine till the remux stage, when it stalled at 86%.

Anyone else experience anything like this? If so, were you able to resolve it? 

Thanks!

Robert


----------



## moyekj

Double click on the remux job while it's running in the job monitor panel to see ffmpeg output to look for any messages that may provide clues. Since ffmpeg is used for remux perhaps an alternate version of ffmpeg than you are currently using may help.


----------



## muerte33

moyekj said:


> If using "tivodecode" then yes, but as I mentioned above if you configure kmttg to use VideoRedo instead then it can handle the decrypt.


Moyekj...
Which version do you recommend of videoredo, there are 3 versions right now.
http://www.videoredo.com/en/index.htm


----------



## Robertjm

Here's what I get when I double-click on the job. It looks like it just stops. There's no error msg at all. Or should this step take quite a while? When I opened up the Task Manager I did notice there is activity. It's holding CPU usage at 24%. However, the VM-size and RSS columns are changing in size number.

*
ffmpeg version 0.8-4:0.8-1ubuntu2, Copyright (c) 2000-2011 the Libav developers
built on Feb 9 2012 08:03:03 with gcc 4.6.2
This program is not developed anymore and is only provided for compatibility. Use avconv instead (see Changelog for the list of incompatible changes).
[mpegvideo @ 0x8f18c0] max_analyze_duration reached
[mpegvideo @ 0x8f18c0] Estimating duration from bitrate, this may be inaccurate

Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 59.94 (60000/1001) -> 25.00 (25/1)
Input #0, mpegvideo, from '/home/robertjm/kmttg/Red Bull Air Race World Series - From San Francisco (10_15_2006).m2v':
Duration: 00:34:59.60, bitrate: 6011 kb/s
Stream #0.0: Video: mpeg2video (Main), yuv420p, 480x480 [PAR 4:3 DAR 4:3], 6011 kb/s, 25 fps, 25 tbr, 1200k tbn, 59.94 tbc
[mp3 @ 0x8f22a0] max_analyze_duration reached
[mp3 @ 0x8f22a0] Estimating duration from bitrate, this may be inaccurate
Input #1, mp3, from '/home/robertjm/kmttg/Red Bull Air Race World Series - From San Francisco (10_15_2006).mp2':
Duration: 01:00:01.27, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 192 kb/s
Stream #1.0: Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, stereo, s16, 192 kb/s
Output #0, dvd, to '/home/robertjm/kmttg/Red Bull Air Race World Series - From San Francisco (10_15_2006).mpg.qsfix':
Metadata:
encoder : Lavf53.20.0
Stream #0.0: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 480x480 [PAR 4:3 DAR 4:3], q=2-31, 6011 kb/s, 90k tbn, 29.97 tbc
Stream #0.1: Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, stereo, 192 kb/s
Stream mapping:
Stream #0.0 -> #0.0
Stream #1.0 -> #0.1
Press ctrl-c to stop encoding
frame=11885 fps= 0 q=-1.0 size= 185222kB time=475.37 bitrate=3191.9kbits/s 
frame=23665 fps=23664 q=-1.0 size= 369378kB time=946.58 bitrate=3196.7kbits/s 
frame=35525 fps=23682 q=-1.0 size= 554076kB time=1420.99 bitrate=3194.2kbits/s 
frame=47350 fps=23674 q=-1.0 size= 738844kB time=1893.98 bitrate=3195.7kbits/s 
frame=59240 fps=23695 q=-1.0 size= 923904kB time=2369.57 bitrate=3194.1kbits/s 
frame=62810 fps=20936 q=-1.0 size= 979638kB time=2512.39 bitrate=3194.2kbits/s 
frame=74276 fps=21221 q=-1.0 size= 1158406kB time=2971.01 bitrate=3194.1kbits/s 
frame=78356 fps=19514 q=-1.0 size= 1222080kB time=3134.23 bitrate=3194.2kbits/s 
frame=82049 fps=18171 q=-1.0 size= 1279192kB time=3281.95 bitrate=3193.0kbits/s 
frame=96632 fps=19267 q=-1.0 size= 1403990kB time=3601.27 bitrate=3193.7kbits/s 
*

So it finally error'd out. Here's the msg I got:

*encoding failed (exit code: 1 ) - check command: /usr/bin/ffmpeg -y -i "/home/robertjm/kmttg/Red Bull Air Race World Series - From San Francisco (10_15_2006)_cut.mpg" -threads 4 -vcodec libx264 -acodec aac -ac 2 -s 854x480 -coder 0 -level 41 -sameq -subq 6 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -g 300 -bufsize 14745k -b 2000k -maxrate 16000k -bug +autodetect+ms -me_method epzs -trellis 2 -mbd 1 -f mp4 "/home/robertjm/kmttg/Red Bull Air Race World Series - From San Francisco (10_15_2006).mp4" 
ffmpeg version 0.8-4:0.8-1ubuntu2, Copyright (c) 2000-2011 the Libav developers
built on Feb 9 2012 08:03:03 with gcc 4.6.2
This program is not developed anymore and is only provided for compatibility. Use avconv instead (see Changelog for the list of incompatible changes).
[mpeg @ 0x6637a0] max_analyze_duration reached

Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 59.94 (60000/1001) -> 25.00 (25/1)
Input #0, mpeg, from '/home/robertjm/kmttg/Red Bull Air Race World Series - From San Francisco (10_15_2006)_cut.mpg':
Duration: 00:00:25.76, start: 1.000000, bitrate: 6301 kb/s
Stream #0.0[0x1e0]: Video: mpeg2video (Main), yuv420p, 480x480 [PAR 4:3 DAR 4:3], 3919 kb/s, 29.97 fps, 25 tbr, 90k tbn, 59.94 tbc
Stream #0.1[0x1c0]: Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, stereo, s16, 192 kb/s
Unknown encoder 'libx264'
*


moyekj said:


> Double click on the remux job while it's running in the job monitor panel to see ffmpeg output to look for any messages that may provide clues. Since ffmpeg is used for remux perhaps an alternate version of ffmpeg than you are currently using may help.


----------



## moyekj

That's not a "remux" job. It looks like an "encode" job where you are trying to encode to H.264 but the ffmpeg your are using doesn't have "libx264" encode library. So the ffmpeg you are using either wasn't compiled with all codecs or is not compatible with the encoding profile you are using. You can find out what codecs are supported by executing following on command line:
ffmpeg -codecs >codecs.txt
Then look at codecs.txt and note that libx264 will be missing.
So either you need a different ffmpeg install or you have to create an encoding profile which works with the version you have.


----------



## moyekj

muerte33 said:


> Moyekj...
> Which version do you recommend of videoredo, there are 3 versions right now.
> http://www.videoredo.com/en/index.htm


 Depends what you want. For kmttg the Plus version works if QS Fix is the only thing you are really looking for, and it can also be used for editing TiVo/mpeg2 files to cut out commercials yourself. TV Suite is useful if you want H.264 editing and encoding etc.


----------



## Robertjm

Thanks for the heads up. You are correct, the libx264 is missing. The one I used was the one that came out of the Ubuntu 12.04 repos.

Robert



moyekj said:


> That's not a "remux" job. It looks like an "encode" job where you are trying to encode to H.264 but the ffmpeg your are using doesn't have "libx264" encode library. So the ffmpeg you are using either wasn't compiled with all codecs or is not compatible with the encoding profile you are using. You can find out what codecs are supported by executing following on command line:
> ffmpeg -codecs >codecs.txt
> Then look at codecs.txt and note that libx264 will be missing.
> So either you need a different ffmpeg install or you have to create an encoding profile which works with the version you have.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> TV Suite is useful


.... for burning DVDs.



moyekj said:


> if you want H.264 editing and encoding etc.


VRD v 4 is for h.264


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> FYI, it looks like recent TiVo software updates for Virgin Media broke the RPC capability so that non-TiVo apps no longer work (including the remote in kmttg as indicated in that thread):
> http://community.virginmedia.com/t5...Tivo-Commander-etc/td-p/979929/highlight/true
> I was contacted by a kmttg user in UK about it which is how I became aware of it.
> 
> Looks like TiVo may have tightened up authentication. Looking at the latest TiVo iOS ipa file from iTunes (which is like a zip file) I see there's a "cdata.p12" file there which appears to be a PKCS12 certificate file used for SSL authentication. That variety means a client side password must be given for authentication to work.
> Reason I mention this is I fear the next software update for Series 4 platform in US may well break the RPC capability we have been enjoying the last few months.


FYI I received confirmation from someone involved in TiVo beta that the next software release for US Series 4 platforms indeed does indeed kill the remote control functionality because of this tightened authentication. So unless someone can crack the password for the "cdata.p12" file that entire functionality is gone from kmttg starting with next software update. It really pi**** me off as this was the most useful capability to come our way in a long time only to get yanked away. Don't really understand the motivation given the TiVo official applications are free anyway but IMO they are very limited in functionality.
May be time to figure out how to block software updates...


----------



## L David Matheny

moyekj said:


> FYI I received confirmation from someone involved in TiVo beta that the next software release for US Series 4 platforms indeed does indeed kill the remote control functionality because of this tightened authentication. So unless someone can crack the password for the "cdata.p12" file that entire functionality is gone from kmttg starting with next software update. It really pi**** me off as this was the most useful capability to come our way in a long time only to get yanked away. Don't really understand the motivation given the TiVo official applications are free anyway but IMO they are very limited in functionality.
> May be time to figure out how to block software updates...


Certainly if they break some useful features of your program, we should ask them how long it will take them to incorporate those same capabilities into their (free) official applications. And you can offer, as an alternative, to continue to keep their users happy if they will just give you some sort of workaround.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> FYI I received confirmation from someone involved in TiVo beta that the next software release for US Series 4 platforms indeed does indeed kill the remote control functionality because of this tightened authentication. So unless someone can crack the password for the "cdata.p12" file that entire functionality is gone from kmttg starting with next software update. It really pi**** me off as this was the most useful capability to come our way in a long time only to get yanked away. Don't really understand the motivation given the TiVo official applications are free anyway but IMO they are very limited in functionality.
> May be time to figure out how to block software updates...


My only guess would be they are going to put in the ability to stream to said new apps and are worried that without auth, people could take shows not able to be transferred due to copy encryption or whatever. But why the heck block the remote functionality. That is plain stupid and whoever is working on the tivo beta should know that. Since jailbreaking is legal, i believe blocking updates would be legal too, as well as cracking other encryption. Some idiot at tivo is really not thinking forward, but is that a surprise? Just plain stupid.


----------



## ACraigL

Hi,

I know this is not really a kmttg thing, but wasn't sure where else to turn.
The latest version of HB does not like something about the resulting (TiVoDecoded) MPEG, giving me a "No Title(s) Available" error. However when I use the CLI from 0.9.5, the file processes to MP4 without any issue whatsoever.

I really wanted to use the new audio gain feature in HB as TiVo recordings typically suffer from low volume. Any suggestions around getting to work (again) with the latest version of Handbrake? The log (failure only) is below. Thanks for any help that can be provided.



Code:


encoding failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe" -i "D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\Attack the Block.mpg" -t 1 -c 1 -o "D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\Attack the Block.mp4" -f mp4 -w 480 -e x264 -q 20 -a 1 -E faac -6 stereo -R 48 -B 160 -D 0.0 -x level=30:bframes=0:weightp=0:cabac=0:ref=1:vbv-maxrate=1500:vbv-bufsize=2000:analyse=all:me=umh:no-fast-pskip=1:psy-rd=0,0:subq=6:8x8dct=0:trellis=0 --verbose=1 --gain=5 
[00:02:11] hb_init: starting libhb thread
HandBrake 0.9.6 (2012022800) - MinGW i686 - http://handbrake.fr
2 CPUs detected
Opening D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\Attack the Block.mpg...
[00:02:11] hb_scan: path=D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\Attack the Block.mpg, title_index=1
libbluray/bdnav/index_parse.c:157: indx_parse(): error opening D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\Attack the Block.mpg/BDMV/index.bdmv
libbluray/bluray.c:1471: nav_get_title_list(D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\Attack the Block.mpg) failed (01CB3490)
[00:02:11] bd: not a bd - trying as a stream/file instead
libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 4.1.3
libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
libdvdnav:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.IFO failed
libdvdnav:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.BUP failed
libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.
libdvdnav: vm: failed to read VIDEO_TS.IFO
[00:02:11] dvd: not a dvd - trying as a stream/file instead
[00:02:11] file is MPEG Program Stream
[00:02:11] Found program stream map
[00:02:11] Found the following streams
[00:02:11]     Video Streams : 
[00:02:11]     Audio Streams : 
[00:02:11]       0xc0-0x0 type MPEG1 (0x3)
[00:02:11]     Other Streams : 
[00:02:11] stream id 0xc0 (type 0x3 substream 0x0) audio 0xc0
[00:02:12] libhb: scan thread found 0 valid title(s)
No title found.
HandBrake has exited.


----------



## ACraigL

ACraigL said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know this is not really a kmttg thing, but wasn't sure where else to turn.
> The latest version of HB does not like something about the resulting (TiVoDecoded) MPEG, giving me a "No Title(s) Available" error. However when I use the CLI from 0.9.5, the file processes to MP4 without any issue whatsoever.
> 
> I really wanted to use the new audio gain feature in HB as TiVo recordings typically suffer from low volume. Any suggestions around getting to work (again) with the latest version of Handbrake? The log (failure only) is below. Thanks for any help that can be provided.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> encoding failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe" -i "D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\Attack the Block.mpg" -t 1 -c 1 -o "D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\Attack the Block.mp4" -f mp4 -w 480 -e x264 -q 20 -a 1 -E faac -6 stereo -R 48 -B 160 -D 0.0 -x level=30:bframes=0:weightp=0:cabac=0:ref=1:vbv-maxrate=1500:vbv-bufsize=2000:analyse=all:me=umh:no-fast-pskip=1:psy-rd=0,0:subq=6:8x8dct=0:trellis=0 --verbose=1 --gain=5
> [00:02:11] hb_init: starting libhb thread
> HandBrake 0.9.6 (2012022800) - MinGW i686 - http://handbrake.fr
> 2 CPUs detected
> Opening D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\Attack the Block.mpg...
> [00:02:11] hb_scan: path=D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\Attack the Block.mpg, title_index=1
> libbluray/bdnav/index_parse.c:157: indx_parse(): error opening D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\Attack the Block.mpg/BDMV/index.bdmv
> libbluray/bluray.c:1471: nav_get_title_list(D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\Attack the Block.mpg) failed (01CB3490)
> [00:02:11] bd: not a bd - trying as a stream/file instead
> libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 4.1.3
> libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
> libdvdnav:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.IFO failed
> libdvdnav:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.BUP failed
> libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.
> libdvdnav: vm: failed to read VIDEO_TS.IFO
> [00:02:11] dvd: not a dvd - trying as a stream/file instead
> [00:02:11] file is MPEG Program Stream
> [00:02:11] Found program stream map
> [00:02:11] Found the following streams
> [00:02:11]     Video Streams :
> [00:02:11]     Audio Streams :
> [00:02:11]       0xc0-0x0 type MPEG1 (0x3)
> [00:02:11]     Other Streams :
> [00:02:11] stream id 0xc0 (type 0x3 substream 0x0) audio 0xc0
> [00:02:12] libhb: scan thread found 0 valid title(s)
> No title found.
> HandBrake has exited.


Adding the "project x" qs fix resolved the problem. Looks like the latest rev of handbrake is a bit more picky.


----------



## lrhorer

moyekj said:


> May be time to figure out how to block software updates...


Blocking software updates is trivial, and always has been. The issue is the TiVo will eventually stop getting guide data when the release is too far out of date. (That, and the fact that unless the TiVo is modified, it will begin rebooting every morning when the software gets loaded.)


----------



## moyekj

lrhorer said:


> Blocking software updates is trivial, and always has been. The issue is the TiVo will eventually stop getting guide data when the release is too far out of date. (That, and the fact that unless the TiVo is modified, it will begin rebooting every morning when the software gets loaded.)


 That's the point though, blocking software updates while maintaining all other functionality, and for Series 4 platform. Nothing trivial about that.


----------



## lrhorer

moyekj said:


> That's the point though, blocking software updates while maintaining all other functionality, and for Series 4 platform. Nothing trivial about that.


The point is the Series 2 and Series 3 boxes have the same issue. Merely blocking updates is not a long term solution on any platform, and indeed even hacking the box would not accomplish the goal you seek, that being to make a deprecated version of software functional.


----------



## DougD

Does anyone using kmttg know how to include the year a movie was made in the file title. I have four movies all named Bad Company. I would like to differentiate them by including the year made. I see how to include the year I recorded it on the Tivo but not when the film was first released.


----------



## lpwcomp

I have added ProjectX to the configuration and am able to use it to do QS Fix if I do a one time job. However, that option is greyed out for Auto Transfers.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> I have added ProjectX to the configuration and am able to use it to do QS Fix if I do a one time job. However, that option is greyed out for Auto Transfers.


 Update kmttg to latest version. There was a related bug before v0p8o, see:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/release_notes


----------



## zonevbkr

Got a probably basic question - so sorry if I should be able to figure this out or if it's been asked before...

I'm running kmttg v0p8o on W2K8, most of the time, it works great, but sometimes, like today, I can't download anything from my TiVo Premiere.

I'll see it retry for 10 times, looks like:

*Server Busy*

Download failed to file: C:\kmttg\kmttg_v0p8o\Terminator Salvation-.TiVo
Exit code: 0
% Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed

0 31 0 31 0 0 281 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 281
0 31 0 31 0 0 281 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
0 51 0 51 0 0 231 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 231
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 1 seconds. 3 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

0 51 0 51 0 0 414 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 414
0 51 0 51 0 0 411 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 2 seconds. 2 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

0 51 0 51 0 0 424 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 424
0 51 0 51 0 0 421 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 4 seconds. 1 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

0 51 0 51 0 0 439 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 439
0 51 0 51 0 0 439 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0

What's Server Busy supposed to tell me? What's busy? The kmttg box is doing nothing other than kmttg. The TiVo box isn't doing much either. Network is fine, I can reach TiVo, see shows to download, etc.

What's odd, to me, is this comes and goes on it's own. Just trying to figure out the cause.

thanks,
Chris


----------



## moyekj

zonevbkr said:


> I'll see it retry for 10 times, looks like:
> 
> *Server Busy*


 That's a message from TiVo unit web server (every TiVo unit has its own web server) as the reason for refusing a download request. Once in a while it gets in that state thinking it may be serving up a show already when it really is not and if it doesn't get out of it on its own a reboot will fix it.


----------



## sanjonny

lrhorer said:


> The point is the Series 2 and Series 3 boxes have the same issue. Merely blocking updates is not a long term solution on any platform, and indeed even hacking the box would not accomplish the goal you seek, that being to make a deprecated version of software functional.


But going forward, i imagine it is possible and you could convert the tivo scheduling system to download new schedules via schedulesdirect or some other provider, such as what happened when replaytv decided to shut down its servers for schedules and the wirns community with others provided an alternative to the scheduling as a work around. At the last minute, replaytv backed off, but it showed it was/is possible and quite frankly going back to what i said before, if jailbreaking has been determined to be legal, than manipulating a tivo so you can provide your own guide service is likely also legal. Note, i am not talking about stealing tivo service, but using an alternate service provider reformatted to provide schedule info to the tivo.

Frankly, i now have a tivo 3, a tivo premiere, replaytv and a npvr tuner/software. Of those, the premiere is the slowest and worst for guide function and scheduling recording. I also comment on the tivo panel often and surveys and such and cannot understand why they continue to have the interface of the premiere so awfully slow compared to the 3. I am still under contract for the 4 but likely when that is up, i will either sell it or give it to someone and just use the 3, because the interface is so terrible and the scheduling for multiple boxes STILL doesnt work on tivos, but replaytv had this down cold in 1998. I mean geeze! On the tivo box, if i try to record something in the guide and my tuners are busy, how hard could it be to try to have the other tv record it? Tivo knows many users have multiple boxes, encourages it, yet still doesnt alow such improved functionality. Same with updating old units. Series three could have all the same recording and scheduling functionality that 4s have, but no, you must upgrade to our slower more convoluted system for that to work.

I obviously dont have the programming skills or knowledge to do such things or i would be working nightvand day on them, but hopefully somebody out there is, because the box is ours, and i really think, just like jailbreaking, what you do with it if you are not stealing service, is legal and hacking should be encouraged as usually the best things on the say ipad, replaytv or even the tivo come from others modifying the equipment, not from the improved functionality by the providers of the box. Sure apple often eventually incorporates the hacked features into later revs. Tivo just should get a clue. I mean, not havingthe abilty to remotely delete shows on a tivo 3 if you dont have a hacked box still? Ridiculous.


----------



## Soapm

I had to fdisk my windows machine so I'm reinstalling all the applications. Setting up kmttg I got to this head scratcher, it says pyTivo.conf file is mandatory if I intend to use the push task for pushing files to your Tivos via pyTivo.

My pytivo runs on a lenny server so I don't recall having to do anything special. How do I point to this file if it's on another box or was I using another method of pushing files to my tivo??? I can't recall how it was happening.


----------



## moyekj

Soapm said:


> My pytivo runs on a lenny server so I don't recall having to do anything special. How do I point to this file if it's on another box or was I using another method of pushing files to my tivo??? I can't recall how it was happening.


 Copy the file over to a location kmttg can see.


----------



## Soapm

moyekj said:


> Copy the file over to a location kmttg can see.


Duh... I was trying all these technical fixes like configuring my pytivo folder as a samba share etc... Without much luck I might add...

Thanks.


----------



## lpwcomp

Soapm said:


> Duh... I was trying all these technical fixes like configuring my pytivo folder as a samba share etc... Without much luck I might add...
> 
> Thanks.


Is there some reason you don't want to run kmttg on the same machine as pyTivo?


----------



## moyekj

ferrumpneuma, what directory do you have "Encode Output Dir" set to under config->File Settings? Check that you have write permission to that directory via command line:
touch /full/path/file.touch
If the touch command fails it means you don't have write permissions

Also it would help to post the actual error messages you are getting when things are failing since those generally provide good clues as to what is wrong.


----------



## steve771

Apologies if this has been answered somewhere (didn't see this specifically), but I was doing great with kttmg and lately, I get 'download failed to file (program name) Exit code 18. Followed by a whole bunch of 'timecode' things and finally, curl: (18) transfer closed with outstanding read data remaining.

I tried an uninstall/reinstall of kttmg, same thing happens. I really liked this program as it was basically a d/l and run it and it worked. 

I dont' see a fix anywhere. Is there an alternative (easy) program for kttmg?

Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

ferrumpneuma said:


> I have /home/user/kmttg2 as the encode output directory.
> 
> INPUT:
> 
> [email protected]:~/kmttg2> touch kmttg2/kmttg.jar touch
> 
> OUTPUT:
> 
> touch: cannot touch `kmttg2/kmttg.jar': No such file or directory
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Above is what the input and output is. Is that a "fail"?


 You are already in dir /home/user/kmttg2 when running the touch command by the looks of it. So execute:
touch file.touch

Also, post the kmttg errors you are getting.


----------



## moyekj

ferrumpneuma said:


> When I run this nothing happens.
> 
> [email protected]:~> cd kmttg2
> [email protected]:~/kmttg2> touch kmttg.jar.touch
> [email protected]:~/kmttg2> touch kmttg.jar
> [email protected]:~/kmttg2> touch kmttg.jar touch
> [email protected]:~/kmttg2> touch file.touch
> [email protected]:~/kmttg2>


 That means it's probably working fine. If you execute "ls" you should see the above files are created.

The encode jobs are failing because both handbrake & ffmpeg don't like some options that are given. My guess is you have a very recent version of handbrake that doesn't like the --cpu option. To fix that you can edit encode/hb_iphone.enc and remove --cpu option and that will probably work.

The ffmpeg trouble is it doesn't like the encoding options for audio but it's less obvious how to fix it. But you can just use hb_iphone once you apply the above fix to remove --cpu option.


----------



## moyekj

steve771 said:


> Apologies if this has been answered somewhere (didn't see this specifically), but I was doing great with kttmg and lately, I get 'download failed to file (program name) Exit code 18. Followed by a whole bunch of 'timecode' things and finally, curl: (18) transfer closed with outstanding read data remaining.
> 
> I tried an uninstall/reinstall of kttmg, same thing happens. I really liked this program as it was basically a d/l and run it and it worked.
> 
> I dont' see a fix anywhere. Is there an alternative (easy) program for kttmg?
> 
> Thanks!


1. Check disk space where the downloaded files are going to
2. Reboot your TiVo


----------



## moyekj

ferrumpneuma said:


> Any idea why KMTTG is using ProjectX for QSfix but it not being available for the adcut?


 My guess is perhaps you haven't configured kmttg for "mencoder". Though it is not used by kmttg when you have ProjectX configured I didn't update the code not to care about mencoder anymore. If you don't have mencoder installed perhaps just fool kmttg by setting mencoder to same as ffmpeg setting.


----------



## Soapm

lpwcomp said:


> Is there some reason you don't want to run kmttg on the same machine as pyTivo?


Yep, pytivo runs on a headless linux server...


----------



## ThAbtO

I downloaded a video from archive.org "Abbot & Costello and the Jack and the Beanstalk.mp4" (h.264)

When I pushed it to Tivo via KMTTG, it returned an error "Internal Server Error".

Should I have downloaded the other versions? .ogv (ogg Video)? .avi (Cinepack)?


----------



## chazas

I have used kmttg on and off for years, but am only semi-tech savvy. So please be patient with me. 

What is the best preset profile for iPad conversions? I just inherited an iPad and am going in a trip soon so I started converting some movies using the iPad/iPhone 4GS VRD profile. It seems to be generating much larger files than I'm used to (2GB for a movie, old iPhone files where about 800MB) and is taking forever - about 3-4 x real time per file. And this is converting SD movies. 

Will this resolution look that much better? I have a few old IPhone conversions and they look decent on the iPad, very watchable. 

The last time I used kmttg for iPhone conversions my firewall software was giving me fits and I couldn't accesses the VRD profiles, so I used ff iPhone. The results were almost unwatchable, so I'm leery of ff. 

I'd appreciate any tips. Thanks.


----------



## steve771

moyekj said:


> 1. Check disk space where the downloaded files are going to
> 2. Reboot your TiVo


Disk space is fine. Rebooted Tivo. I now get the 'server busy' message. I even tried going to another computer, same issue. Wondering if something is borked with my Tivo box?


----------



## innocentfreak

moyekj said:


> FYI I received confirmation from someone involved in TiVo beta that the next software release for US Series 4 platforms indeed does indeed kill the remote control functionality because of this tightened authentication. So unless someone can crack the password for the "cdata.p12" file that entire functionality is gone from kmttg starting with next software update. It really pi**** me off as this was the most useful capability to come our way in a long time only to get yanked away. Don't really understand the motivation given the TiVo official applications are free anyway but IMO they are very limited in functionality.
> May be time to figure out how to block software updates...


This is really disappointing. I may end up switching Media Center to my primary DVR and my Elite as a backup until this happens or TiVo releases the SDK. This is assuming they actually give anyone other than a major company access.

I can't see myself going back to trying to juggle season passes on the TiVos without KMTTG. Without KMTTG's RPC functionality, Media Center becomes the easier to manage when you have as many season passes as I do.


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> This is really disappointing. I may end up switching Media Center to my primary DVR and my Elite as a backup until this happens or TiVo releases the SDK. This is assuming they actually give anyone other than a major company access.
> 
> I can't see myself going back to trying to juggle season passes on the TiVos without KMTTG. Without KMTTG's RPC functionality, Media Center becomes the easier to manage when you have as many season passes as I do.


 Yes it's a huge downer. I don't use kmttg for its original intent of downloading/encoding anymore. The RPC functionality revived my interest in the project however and I use it daily for managing TiVos at home and away from home. I don't care what is in next release it's going to be a huge step down in functionality for me and is killing any interest on further development with kmttg and TiVo in general. I doubt the so-called new SDK will be made available to non-commercial developers any time soon (I did sign up for it FWIW). Only hope is if someone can crack the "cdata.p12" password file that is part of the current iOS releases. I gave that a try already a few weeks back but it looks like password is a strong password which cannot be broken in any reasonable amount of time using brute force techniques. Really down on TiVo right now.


----------



## moyekj

ferrumpneuma said:


> I'm only familiar with the basic concept and could not set it up myself.
> 
> http://boinc.berkeley.edu/
> 
> BOINC is an open source distributed computing platform. There is already a public rainbow table generator project. That might help someone who knows what they are doing with such things. Maybe TiVo used a password length that is not within reach of a desktop brute force attempt but short enough to guess with some giant rainbow tables or a private distributed network of desktops attempting the brute force.
> 
> http://www.freerainbowtables.com/ <-------------link to project
> 
> If you set up a project to crack "cdata.p12" my CPU/GPU cycles are yours.


pkcs12 cracking program can be found here (supports brute force and dictionary attacks):
http://sourceforge.net/projects/crackpkcs12/?source=directory
cdata.p12 file I attach with this post in cdata.zip file.
I tried dictionary attacks already without success and on an 8-thread CPU tried brute force but it only got up to 7 characters after a few days of work so would probably take a very long time to crack a long and strong password.


----------



## DougD

Does anyone know how to include the year a movie was made in the file title created by kmttg. I have four movies all named Bad Company. I would like to have kmttg put the year made in the title so I can differentiate between them. I see how to include the year I recorded it on the Tivo but not when the film was first released.


----------



## cherry ghost

which encode is best for HD TV shows for the new iPad?

I adjusted the ff_ipad to

*FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -vcodec libx264 -level 31 -subq 6 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -g 300 -s 1920xHEIGHT -r 29.97 -b 4000k -maxrate 8000k -acodec aac -ac 2 -ab 320k -ar 48000 -f mp4 OUTPUT*

does that accomplish anything or is it a waste of time?


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> which encode is best for HD TV shows for the new iPad?
> 
> I adjusted the ff_ipad to
> 
> *FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -vcodec libx264 -level 31 -subq 6 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -g 300 -s 1920xHEIGHT -r 29.97 -b 4000k -maxrate 8000k -acodec aac -ac 2 -ab 320k -ar 48000 -f mp4 OUTPUT*
> 
> does that accomplish anything or is it a waste of time?


 I think I saw mention somewhere that "level" should be 41 (which is really 4.1) so if it doesn't work as you have it you can try that. You can probably bump up bit rate a little I would guess but I don't know the official specs.


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> I think I saw mention somewhere that "level" should be 41 (which is really 4.1) so if it doesn't work as you have it you can try that. You can probably bump up bit rate a little I would guess but I don't know the official specs.


The changes I made work, but wasn't sure if they're worth the increased file size. Stupid question: when you say bit rate, do you mean

*-b 4000k -maxrate 8000k*

bump those up further?

The original were

*-b 2500k -maxrate 4000k*


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> The changes I made work, but wasn't sure if they're worth the increased file size. Stupid question: when you say bit rate, do you mean
> 
> *-b 4000k -maxrate 8000k*
> 
> bump those up further?
> 
> The original were
> 
> *-b 2500k -maxrate 4000k*


 Yes.


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> Yes.


Thanks!


----------



## ncfoster

Just for clarity's sake, there is no current indication that changes in Tivo software are going to wreck the downloading component of kmttg (or pyTivo, etc.), right? I am annoyed that they would shut off this avenue, but I don't actually use the other functionality yet.


----------



## moyekj

ncfoster said:


> Just for clarity's sake, there is no current indication that changes in Tivo software are going to wreck the downloading component of kmttg (or pyTivo, etc.), right? I am annoyed that they would shut off this avenue, but I don't actually use the other functionality yet.


 No. TiVo Desktop still needs to work the same way so that's safe.


----------



## wmcbrine

I'm not so sure... and I was about to elaborate, but then I thought, why give TiVo ideas? :S


----------



## ncfoster

wmcbrine said:


> I'm not so sure... and I was about to elaborate, but then I thought, why give TiVo ideas? :S


How ominous. Mum's the word! And if they hire you, I'm shorting Tivo.


----------



## sanjonny

It seems tivo info is having more episode numbers now than in the past, at least on my unit. Is there any way that for kmttg to be able to use the episode numbers in naming or show them in the Now Playing grid for the tivo? 

For my tivo that runs tivowebplus, thru the web interface, it has episode numbers for most the shows, not sure how that is accomplished, but would be very helpful if kmttg could do the same or show that data easier than currently.


----------



## Hercules67

wmcbrine said:


> I'm not so sure... and I was about to elaborate, but then I thought, why give TiVo ideas? :S


Now you're scaring me...

I was about to buy a Series 4 unit, so I haven't used that RPC functionality yet.

I use kmttg and pyTiVo so much, I would be so disappointed to see them destroyed.

Maybe no more TiVo for me. Time to look at other options....sadly.


----------



## lillevig

ncfoster said:


> Just for clarity's sake, there is no current indication that changes in Tivo software are going to wreck the downloading component of kmttg (or pyTivo, etc.), right? I am annoyed that they would shut off this avenue, but I don't actually use the other functionality yet.


Time to stock up on S2 and S3 units. Tivo wouldn't dare upgrade the SW in them.


----------



## moyekj

Hercules67 said:


> Now you're scaring me...
> 
> I was about to buy a Series 4 unit, so I haven't used that RPC functionality yet.
> 
> I use kmttg and pyTiVo so much, I would be so disappointed to see them destroyed.
> 
> Maybe no more TiVo for me. Time to look at other options....sadly.


 I wouldn't overreact. I think TiVo changing the core TTG/HMO functionality/authentication at this point for series 4 platforms would be highly unlikely (though not impossible).


----------



## mattack

sanjonny said:


> It seems tivo info is having more episode numbers now than in the past, at least on my unit. Is there any way that for kmttg to be able to use the episode numbers in naming or show them in the Now Playing grid for the tivo?


Not just episode numbers, but I realized that I couldn't download a 2 part Masterpiece Classic show, because they were both named the same. (This also happens if you manually stop recording a show then start recording it again... but this parenthetical case is less important.)

Even more than that, but the "Part 1 of 2" info isn't in the metadata file that is generated. Is this info available to the metadata generator? (It obviously shows on the tivo itself when you hit info.)


----------



## moyekj

If you click on an entry in kmttg NPL table if the show has episode information it will show it in the message window. Problem with trying to use episode info in file naming are numerous:
a) many episodic shows don't have the information (guide data doesn't have them)
b) obviously non-episodic shows don't have it
c) episode numbering scheme seems to be inconsistent. i.e. 122 can be season 1 episode 22 but it can also be season 12 episode 2 (which should really be 1202)
d) The HDUI for Premiere units I think uses internet data for displaying episode information so while it appears to be available the XML may not have the info readily available.

If someone wants to tackle adding support for it source code is available and a patch can be generated which I can apply and check in. At this point I'm not very enthusiastic about adding such things especially with the news about the RPC features going away with next software update which took away my enthusiasm for further development.


----------



## BizarroTerl

I've been using kmttg exclusively as a download method to get Tivo recordings onto my Unraid NAS for playback in XBMC. One of the biggest issues I had was that the downloaded episodes didn't have season/episode information and without that XBMC would rarely recognize them.

So I wrote a powershell script that kmttg calls as a custom command that does all that for me. It converts the file to m2ts format, runs comskip against it, then looks up the episode info from TheTvdb, renames the files, and moves it over to the NAS. For files that don't have a Thetvdb entry it will generate a nfo that Xbmc uses to import it into the XBMC library.

The script emails a results log and will suppress duplicate episodes. The initial design was to also set a limit on the number of episodes it keeps for a given series, but I haven't had time to code that.

I could make the script available, but I wouldn't recommend it unless you're somewhat versed in powershell. I've been using it for a couple months now and it works well, at least for the shows I've been using it for (Tonight Show, The Office, Chuck, CSI, This Old House, BBC World News America, Parks and Rec, etc).

Thanks moyekj for providing kmttg. :up:


----------



## cherry ghost

Antone ever have a Firewall problem with "Combine download and tivodecode decrypt"?










I get that every time a new download/decrypt starts and have to approve it. Doesn't happen when download and decrypt are separate.


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> Antone ever have a Firewall problem with "Combine download and tivodecode decrypt"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get that every time a new download/decrypt starts and have to approve it. Doesn't happen when download and decrypt are separate.


 Makes sense since kmttg creates a temporary .bat script that is run to perform the combined download/decrypt. You can probably avoid the issue by switching to Java downloads instead.


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> Makes sense since kmttg creates a temporary .bat script that is run to perform the combined download/decrypt. You can probably avoid the issue by switching to Java downloads instead.


Thanks, I'll give it a try later.

ETA - that fixed it


----------



## Eamus Catuli

cherry ghost said:


> which encode is best for HD TV shows for the new iPad?


Just curious - how much bigger are the files? I thinking of getting an iPad and use kmttg to make files for it. Just wondering if it's worth getting the largest storage (64 GB I think).


----------



## cherry ghost

Eamus Catuli said:


> Just curious - how much bigger are the files? I thinking of getting an iPad and use kmttg to make files for it. Just wondering if it's worth getting the largest storage (64 GB I think).


I made some changes to the ff_ipad encode and one hour HD shows end up around 1.5-1.6 GB.

*# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
mpeg4 container, res x=1920 h.264 video, 48KHz/320Kbps 5.1 chan aac audio

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -vcodec libx264 -level 41 -subq 6 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -g 300 -s 1920xHEIGHT -r 29.97 -b 5000k -maxrate 10000k -acodec aac -ac 6 -ab 320k -ar 48000 -f mp4 OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
mp4*


----------



## herbman

For the new iPad someone should be using high profile h.264 options like CABAC and the like. Modern ffmpeg should let you specify --profile high to cover a lot of those tiny options automatically.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

lillevig said:


> Time to stock up on S2 and S3 units. Tivo wouldn't dare upgrade the SW in them.


If you want to be safe, stock up on S1 units. TiVo *can't* upgrade the SW in them because *they lost the source code.* Or that's what it appears happened if you read between the lines in the S1 DST change fiasco.

I suppose it's a minor nit that the S1 doesn't even do HD or MRV or anything like that.  So, other than DST algorithm changes, there wouldn't be much reason to update the SW in the S1.


----------



## todd_j_derr

Hi, I just started using kmttg and it works great aside from one problem I'm having which is that the audio is somewhat distorted.

I haven't seen any other reports about this which surprises me because it sounds very obvious to me, speech is often (but not continuously) distorted, especially on the first syllable of words. I might suspect the bitrate was too low, it sounds a bit like that, but I'm using the stock ff_ipad profile - 2 ch. AAC 160kbit, 48KHz.

I don't think it's distorted in the sense that it's clipping - in fact the audio level is really low compared to the source. The issue is quite obvious both on my tablet (which is actually a xoom, but I didn't like the ff_xoom profile) and on my PC. If I a/b between the mp4 and the mpg produced earlier in the pipeline it's clear the issue is present in former and not the latter. I've tried 4 shows and they all have the problem, and I can reproduce it by running the ffmpeg command myself so it seems like a ffmpeg issue and not anything else in the pipeline. I can try to produce some short clips if someone wants to listen.

I'm using kmttg 0p8q and the ffmpeg from the kmttg_win32_tools_v0p8p (which is a rather old version), on win7 x64. Any suggestions? Is anyone else having this issue? I think I'll try a newer version of ffmpeg, and play around with the flags a bit.


----------



## moyekj

Yes the issue is not new. The ffmpeg "aac" codec is pretty awful. Previously ffmpeg was using "libfaac" which was much better but they had to drop it because of some open source violations. Don't know if newer versions of ffmpeg are any better or not but the problem is or was related to the aac codec ffmpeg is using. If you search this thread for libfaac you will find some discussion about it.


----------



## todd_j_derr

Thanks, that is definitely helpful! I am re-encoding something now with the latest ffmpeg to see if it helps, but if not it looks like it's possible to get libfaac working with a bit of effort.


----------



## todd_j_derr

The new ffmpeg makes a huge difference. I'm using the latest build (N-39267-g4082198) which is 2+ years newer than the one in the 'tools' package. I guess the AAC codec is still considered experimental so I had to add the flag '-strict -2', but so far it sounds fine to me - we'll see after I watch a whole movie. I also got libfaac working using one of the suggestions earlier in the thread so maybe I'll try that as well.

Overall, kmttg is really awesome - being able to load up movies on my tablet is great and I think it's friendly enough I could probably show my wife how to do it as well.


----------



## saberman

kmttg v0p7o
Updated to v0p8q with same results

I am trying to setup kmttg to use VRD QS. I set the path to VideoRedoTVSuite as the VideoRedo path. 

kmttg then throws an error because it cannot file the automation class "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent". How do Iconfigure it to use VideoReDoTVSuite?


----------



## moyekj

saberman said:


> kmttg v0p7o
> Updated to v0p8q with same results
> 
> I am trying to setup kmttg to use VRD QS. I set the path to VideoRedoTVSuite as the VideoRedo path.
> 
> kmttg then throws an error because it cannot file the automation class "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent". How do Iconfigure it to use VideoReDoTVSuite?


 See:
VideoRedo_configuration Wiki.


----------



## sanjonny

Hercules67 said:


> Now you're scaring me...
> 
> I was about to buy a Series 4 unit, so I haven't used that RPC functionality yet.
> 
> I use kmttg and pyTiVo so much, I would be so disappointed to see them destroyed.
> 
> Maybe no more TiVo for me. Time to look at other options....sadly.


HERC AND MOYEKJ:

First off, in my opinion, if you like a tivo 3 and get a premiere, i bet you will be disappointed, the menus are god aweful slow and some of the other features and such just plain suck because of overall slowness. The only positive i have found is the remote control function for scheduling and such is much better (although they could easily add same exact functionality to the 3 series but wont). I use my 3 series all the time but really only download from my 4 series and after my year is up, i will probably get rid of it. I do like the benefit of the latest one being able to tune 4 channels at once (i dont have that one though). Other users might have better things to say, but for me, the slownesd and lag of the menu system is so bad, i cannot interact with the permiere much at all, except to pull shows off it.

For moyekj, i have two questions/thoughts, is the tivowebplus lookup something that could be plugged into or have at least that part of the code pulled from to incorporate into kmttg? As i said before, it does a pretty good job.

Second, filebot (another great software namer) is really good at renaming with or without episode numbers and such and has a pretty good cli that also might be able to be bolted on without much effort. It is very customizable and the developer is all over updates and changes so he might be good to partner with.

One other thing i thought of too, is in nextpvr, there is a renamer/lookup tool that runs based on the program airdate and time which works in a diffeent but pretty cool way too which also might be a good add in to at least look at to possibly work from to bolt on renaming/episode guide stuff too. Both these are pretty good about error handling if there is no episode or whatever. I will post the name of the nextpvr tool once i look it up.

Filebot is probably the easiest/best way to go as it just plain works, has multiple dbs you can reference for both movies and tv shows and has the interface that could probably link easiest with kmttg. It is my daily go to tool for renaming as it beats everything else hands down and is actively developed.

I understand you are upset about the stupidity of tivo corp with some of their potential decisions, but just in case you do want to add more stuff to kmttg, i think those are good starting points.

One other thought, thetvdb is good, but tvrage has lots of shows that tvdb does not and because filebot makes uses of both of those along with several other dbs, it makes sense to consider if you ever do decide to start working on this, multiple database sources for naming too.

And for all users, tellingbtivo your opinion could do nothing but help our cause, so drop them an email about the remote fuction changes is always a good idea. I have already sent three!


----------



## wmcbrine

sanjonny said:


> First off, in my opinion, if you like a tivo 3 and get a premiere, i bet you will be disappointed, the menus are god aweful slow and some of the other features and such just plain suck because of overall slowness.


The HDUI is slow. The SDUI is fast! The Premiere is by far the fastest TiVo ever released, on a hardware level. It's particularly fast with transfers.


----------



## danterner

I am using the latest version of kmttg on my Windows 7 PC. KMTTG is wonderful - thank you so much for developing it and also for your helpful responses on this thread. I've been lurking here on this thread for several years, trying to glean what I can. I know nothing about scripting or custom commands or the like, but I've been able to get kmttg to do what I need. I've now hit a roadblock, though:

I have kmttg set up to download my shows and to re-encode them as MP4 files. KMTTG then automatically runs Atomic Parsley and adds metadata to the container files so that iTunes recognizes them as television shows rather than movies. I use a separate program (I believe it is called "Itunes Folder Watcher") which monitors my media download folder so that when the finished MP4 arrives it automatically gets added to my iTunes library. So far, so good. However, here's where I hit a snag: Atomic Parsley doesn't seem to be adding cover art for the shows to their meta data, though it does add all the other info correctly. I don't know how to tell it to do so, though I found some comments from a 2009 post on this thread that made it sound like this is possible. The reason I need cover art for the shows is that when they display on my iPad, the television section doesn't list their file names. All that displays is a screen capture from the start of the show - not very helpful at all, since more often than not the image is useless for identification purposes. I do have cover art for my shows already on my computer -- is there a way to get Atomic Parsley to add the cover art while it is doing its thing from within kmttg? I can go into iTunes and manually paste the jpg into the "Get Info" field, but I'm looking for more of an automated solution, if one exists. Is there a way to do this?


----------



## saberman

moyekj said:


> See:
> VideoRedo_configuration Wiki.


Running VideoRedoTVSuite as administrator did it.


----------



## sanjonny

wmcbrine said:


> The HDUI is slow. The SDUI is fast! The Premiere is by far the fastest TiVo every released, on a hardware level. It's particularly fast with transfers.


Sorry, i am a dummy, i am not sure what is what, i do like the increased transfer speed of the premiere, that and the remote function are good, but the interface to go thru menus, start programs playing and all that is gawd awful compared to the series 3. What is the hdui vs sdui? I am guessing hd user interface vs standard interface but that doesnt sound right, because i can only imagine wanting to run the thing in hd but maybe i am wrong.

If there is a way to speed that part up, i would probably love the premiere so if i am missing something please let me know as even my now 12 year old replay has better and faster recording and playing interface over the premiere, and on another subject, i use you network remote on both my boxes from my laptops and have for years, awesomeness!


----------



## wmcbrine

sanjonny said:


> What is the hdui vs sdui? I am guessing hd user interface vs standard interface but that doesnt sound right,


Yes, that's right.



> _because i can only imagine wanting to run the thing in hd_


The Premiere's SDUI is just like the Series 3's interface. (Well, it was, until software version 20.2 -- now it has a static blue background on all menus. But otherwise it's much the same.) HD content is still in HD. The menus are upconverted, as on the S3.

Settings & Messages > Settings > Displays > Choose TiVo Menus > pick SD menus (ignore the stuff about 16:9 vs. 4:3).


----------



## sanjonny

wmcbrine said:


> Yes, that's right.
> 
> The Premiere's SDUI is just like the Series 3's interface. (Well, it was, until software version 20.2 -- now it has a static blue background on all menus. But otherwise it's much the same.) HD content is still in HD. The menus are upconverted, as on the S3.
> 
> Settings & Messages > Settings > Displays > Choose TiVo Menus > pick SD menus (ignore the stuff about 16:9 vs. 4:3).


I will try it out. It would be great if the menus are fast.


----------



## bareyb

sanjonny said:


> I will try it out. It would be great if the menus are fast.


I use the SDUI on my Premiere Elite and they work very well. Much better than the HDUI (although it had some nice features I wish I had in the SDUI). I found it to be better looking, and a tad zippier than the UI on my Series 3 HD's.


----------



## Hercules67

It's becoming harder and harder to enjoy having a TV. They've finally turned off my analog channels where I am, so essentially my Series 2 DTs have become single tuner boxes. What a shame.

Time for an elite box, but then the last couple of pages here read like horror story. What to do?

/sorry for the off-topic rant... I am just aggravated today, and I don't want to go with Comcast's solution(s). There go my lifetime subs on the Tivos... down the drain.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> FYI I received confirmation from someone involved in TiVo beta that the next software release for US Series 4 platforms indeed does indeed kill the remote control functionality because of this tightened authentication. So unless someone can crack the password for the "cdata.p12" file that entire functionality is gone from kmttg starting with next software update. It really pi**** me off as this was the most useful capability to come our way in a long time only to get yanked away. Don't really understand the motivation given the TiVo official applications are free anyway but IMO they are very limited in functionality.
> May be time to figure out how to block software updates...


 Very happy to report that this should no longer be an issue as I figured out how to handle the tightened authentication.


----------



## innocentfreak

moyekj said:


> Very happy to report that this should no longer be an issue as I figured out how to handle the tightened authentication.


Very cool. I was dreading trying to figure out how I was going to manage all my season passes.


----------



## bareyb

moyekj said:


> Very happy to report that this should no longer be an issue as I figured out how to handle the tightened authentication.


Wow. That was quick. Good job. :up:


----------



## Hercules67

moyekj said:


> Very happy to report that this should no longer be an issue as I figured out how to handle the tightened authentication.


Very Cool! :up:

So of the multiple tuner systems what would you recommend for my HDTV guys (I know of course I will have issues with the DRM on some programs).

TiVo Premiere
Premiere Elite
or XL

Thanks.


----------



## Soapm

moyekj said:


> Very happy to report that this should no longer be an issue as I figured out how to handle the tightened authentication.


Will we have to upgrade our current packages?

This is good news so let me say thanks...


----------



## moyekj

Soapm said:


> Will we have to upgrade our current packages?
> 
> This is good news so let me say thanks...


 Yup, updated kmttg.jar.


----------



## sanjonny

So first the good news, i love the sdui on the premiere. I guess i just forgot about it after initial setup and just thought it was for crazy people who hook up a hdtv tuner to an sd tv or whatever, but thank god. Why the hd menus have to be so slow, i dont understand, as they are truly terrible, but at least my experience is better now.

On a totally unrelated topic, all of a sudden, my tivo3 that has been labeled sanjonny for the entire time i have had it (since i think 2008 or so) all of a sudden is labeled dvr 1480. I looked on the unit and it said i could go to tivo.com to change the name. My premiere still has its name correctly.

I did have a few weird issues with kmttg locking up and shows not transferring so i rebooted the series 3 yesterday, but i have never seen that before. Anyone else have something like that happen? So far it seems kmttg still sees the unit as sanjonny but a separate network remote reports the name as dvr 1480. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## lpwcomp

sanjonny said:


> On a totally unrelated topic, all of a sudden, my tivo3 that has been labeled sanjonny for the entire time i have had it (since i think 2008 or so) all of a sudden is labeled dvr 1480. I looked on the unit and it said i could go to tivo.com to change the name. My premiere still has its name correctly.


I had the same issue recently. Apparently this is a known problem with tivo.com losing the name. I had to reenter the name of my THD at tivo.com a couple of times and reboot both the THD and the Premiere a few times but things are finally back to where they should be. The reboot(s) of the Premiere were only so the THD appeared in the Premiere's NPL with the correct name.


----------



## wmcbrine

I lost my names the other day as well.


----------



## zabolots

todd_j_derr said:


> The new ffmpeg makes a huge difference. I'm using the latest build (N-39267-g4082198) which is 2+ years newer than the one in the 'tools' package.


Where did you get the new build of ffmpeg? I'm having a hard time finding precompiled win32 binaries for any recent versions of ffmpeg. The one I have (which I believe I got through the kmttg tools package) is:

FFmpeg version SVN-r21085, Copyright (c) 2000-2010 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
built on Jan 8 2010 06:05:02 with gcc 4.2.4


----------



## moyekj

zabolots said:


> Where did you get the new build of ffmpeg? I'm having a hard time finding precompiled win32 binaries for any recent versions of ffmpeg. The one I have (which I believe I got through the kmttg tools package) is:
> 
> FFmpeg version SVN-r21085, Copyright (c) 2000-2010 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
> built on Jan 8 2010 06:05:02 with gcc 4.2.4


 Very recent builds can be found here for example:
http://ffmpeg.zeranoe.com/builds/
Of course there's no guarantee that any of the existing encoding profiles will work with newest builds and something you'll have to experiment with. Quite frankly I don't encode to other formats anymore (since series 4 units can easily handle mpeg2 HD transfers faster than real time and every device I use for watching can handle mpeg2 playback) so don't pay attention to profiles and ffmpeg builds anymore, but of course it's pretty easy to update profiles yourself to have them work however you want.


----------



## moyekj

v0p8r version released. Contains new authentication code for iPad/RPC remote and some user-supplied enhancements related to auto transfers and 1 bug fix.
Consult release_notes Wiki for details.


----------



## Gowan

This may have been covered somewhere within the last 133 pages of replies, but is there any reason to use pyTivo over the combination of kmttg and streambaby that I'm using now?

I'm about to buy a Premiere since Comcast/Xfinity recently went to all-digital here and my old Series 2 DT is now effectively a single-tuner TiVo. I'm guessing from what I've read that I'll get a bit more functionality out of kmttg when using it with the Premiere.


----------



## ncfoster

Gowan said:


> This may have been covered somewhere within the last 133 pages of replies, but is there any reason to use pyTivo over the combination of kmttg and streambaby that I'm using now?
> 
> I'm about to buy a Premiere since Comcast/Xfinity recently went to all-digital here and my old Series 2 DT is now effectively a single-tuner TiVo. I'm guessing from what I've read that I'll get a bit more functionality out of kmttg when using it with the Premiere.


I think that I asked the same question when I was new to the Premiere. Unless something has changed, I think the primary differences are how the files show up in the Tivo (I think Streambaby has some sort of separate app on the Tivo, right?), and pyTivo offers a lot more flexibility. It will support both push and pull transfers, which behave differently. If you get it setup correctly, the pushes from pyTivo will work more smoothly in my experience due to various considerations. However, initiating those transfers doesn't happen on the Tivo, but rather from a web interface. So, it becomes a convenience versus results balance. Luckily, you can keep things working both ways with pyTivo.

Even though it is slightly hard to explain how much better pyTivo is without seeing it in operation, I prefer it dramatically. I still use kmttg for my downloads. They are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## DougD

On my linux box I am trying to setup a custom command to download the cover image file but can't seem to set up kmttg correctly. I have tried the script by hand and have it working for example:
$ /usr/local/bin/getcover.py "Terminator 2: Judgment Day.mpg.txt" 
In kmttg I have the following for the custom program
/usr/local/bin/getcover.py '"' [metafile] '"' 
I checked the box to run custom but I can't find anything in the log and am not getting any cover image.jpg files. Also I added a print line to the script but don't know where to look for it. Any ideas?


----------



## moyekj

DougD said:


> On my linux box I am trying to setup a custom command to download the cover image file but can't seem to set up kmttg correctly. I have tried the script by hand and have it working for example:
> $ /usr/local/bin/getcover.py "Terminator 2: Judgment Day.mpg.txt"
> In kmttg I have the following for the custom program
> /usr/local/bin/getcover.py '"' [metafile] '"'
> I checked the box to run custom but I can't find anything in the log and am not getting any cover image.jpg files. Also I added a print line to the script but don't know where to look for it. Any ideas?


 Take all of the quotes out of the command and the keyword is metaFile with a capital F. i.e. Try simply:
/usr/local/bin/getcover.py [metaFile]


----------



## moyekj

zabolots said:


> Where did you get the new build of ffmpeg? I'm having a hard time finding precompiled win32 binaries for any recent versions of ffmpeg.


 Now I remember why I stopped trying to use recent versions of ffmpeg. Looks like the developers make no effort to be backwards compatible. Aside from command line options being different (options that worked fine in previous builds no longer work) looks like ac3 audio in mp4 container seems to be broken (using -acodec copy for ac3 audio for mp4 container fails) when I tried a very recent build I downloaded from the web site I provided a link to above. Not worth the hassle for me to try and get things working with newer builds... If you don't care about ac3 in mp4 you may be OK though when using aac codec you have to add "-strict experimental" and instead of using -b option it now has to be -b:v


----------



## DougD

Thanks for the help, I went downstairs and change the linux box and am now waiting for kmttg to transfer another movie to verify the change works. Thanks again.


----------



## DougD

After changing the custom command I was able to get the script to run by clicking on start job then discovered that the default directory is where kmttg is started from. Guess I should have expected this. Anyway I changed the script so I could pass in the directory to store the cover jpg and it now runs with the entry:
/usr/local/bin/getcover.py [metaFile] "/home/tivo/covers/" 
I also realized for the auto transfers I was selecting the custom entry but had been clicking OK instead of first clicking on the update button.


----------



## danterner

DougD said:


> After changing the custom command I was able to get the script to run by clicking on start job then discovered that the default directory is where kmttg is started from. Guess I should have expected this. Anyway I changed the script so I could pass in the directory to store the cover jpg and it now runs with the entry:
> /usr/local/bin/getcover.py [metaFile] "/home/tivo/covers/"
> I also realized for the auto transfers I was selecting the custom entry but had been clicking OK instead of first clicking on the update button.


I've been struggling to figure out how to incorporate custom covers, so far without success. I'm encouraged to see you've figured it out. If you could give any more detail, I'd be thrilled. I'm relatively computer literate but I don't know coding. I assume your getcover.py is a script file that adds the cover step to Atomic Parsley or something along those lines? Would you mind elaborating on what it does/says, or even providing an example of the file itself?


----------



## zabolots

moyekj said:


> Now I remember why I stopped trying to use recent versions of ffmpeg. Looks like the developers make no effort to be backwards compatible. Aside from command line options being different (options that worked fine in previous builds no longer work) looks like ac3 audio in mp4 container seems to be broken (using -acodec copy for ac3 audio for mp4 container fails) when I tried a very recent build I downloaded from the web site I provided a link to above. Not worth the hassle for me to try and get things working with newer builds... If you don't care about ac3 in mp4 you may be OK though when using aac codec you have to add "-strict experimental" and instead of using -b option it now has to be -b:v


I grabbed a newer version and noticed the same thing. Why on earth they would completely change the command line arguments without supporting backwards compatibility for basic arguments (i.e. -b now -b:v -ab now -b:a) is beyond me. I went back to the older build as well.

I'm sure somebody out there has time to go through the hassle of converting all the encode scripts but I sure don't


----------



## Iluvatar

zabolots said:


> I grabbed a newer version and noticed the same thing. Why on earth they would completely change the command line arguments without supporting backwards compatibility for basic arguments (i.e. -b now -b:v -ab now -b:a) is beyond me. I went back to the older build as well.
> 
> I'm sure somebody out there has time to go through the hassle of converting all the encode scripts but I sure don't


The commands were deprecated with the FFmpeg 0.9 api change. They may finally have been removed on recent Git HEAD revisions but the old commands are still perfectly useable on the latest FFmpeg stable release, 0.10.2 albeit with warnings that you are using deprecated commands.


----------



## ThAbtO

When I have 'Remove .TiVo files after Decrypt', MetaData and Decrypt are selected, I get .TiVo.txt and .mpg.txt files.

Shouldn't the "Remove .TiVo files" also remove the .TiVo.txt file as well?

Also, when I remove the job for the metadata on .Tivo.txt, KMTTG also removes the subsequent QSFix job.


----------



## DougD

Attached are the files I have started using for cover art. I modified the open source scripts created for mythtv to work with tivo metafiles. I then went on line and signed up for keys at the two web sites so we can use the files for the tivo community. At this point I need to put in a plug for the web sites. The art for movies is courtesy of www.themoviedb.org. The art for TV shows is from www.thetvdb.com both depend on user support. I have attached the files to this post. Put the getcovers.py, getcover.py, ttvdb.py and tmdb.py files on your path. Put the two folders in your python path. Oh, I forgot you will need to download and install python. Also you need to download and install fuzzy logic for selecting the best match from http://github.com/seatgeek/fuzzywuzzy. 
To test if it works for movies enter
tmdb.py -M Terminator 
Then test the shows portion with 
ttvdb.py -D "Pan Am" 1 1
once you get this to work try entering 
getcover.py "xyz" /file/to/store/covers/ 
where xyz is the name of one of your movie metafiles and /file/to/store/covers/ is the location to put the jpg files

this is the command to add as a custom command to kmttg.

Once this works you can get the covers for all shows on the computer by entering
cd /
getcovers.py "/folder_for/covers/"

This is all I know and I'm hoping some one else can pick this up and fix it up a bit. You'll have to get some of the Python experts to help if you need more.


----------



## Hercules67

moyekj said:


> Very recent builds can be found here for example:
> http://ffmpeg.zeranoe.com/builds/
> Of course there's no guarantee that any of the existing encoding profiles will work with newest builds and something you'll have to experiment with. Quite frankly I don't encode to other formats anymore (since series 4 units can easily handle mpeg2 HD transfers faster than real time and every device I use for watching can handle mpeg2 playback) so don't pay attention to profiles and ffmpeg builds anymore, but of course it's pretty easy to update profiles yourself to have them work however you want.


For some of us who still use AVI and MKV (along with mpeg2), the newer builds of ffmpeg are problematic also.

I tried them once and was disappointed.

What you, wmcbrine and other developers have done in using STABLE versions of ffmpeg that are also backwards compatible have allowed people like me to utilize programs like KMTTG and pyTiVo at the same time.


----------



## wmcbrine

I don't distribute any version of ffmpeg myself, and I don't endorse one version or build over another. But yes, the lack of backward compatibility is annoying.


----------



## Hercules67

wmcbrine said:


> I don't distribute any version of ffmpeg myself, and I don't endorse one version or build over another. But yes, the lack of backward compatibility is annoying.


Oh, I know that, I was just relating it to the ffmpeg that's in your pyTiVo branch <aka, _fork_>.

Sorry for the confusion.

Before KMTTG, I used to try changing TiVo files manually and sending them back with pyTivo. That's when I tried the newest ffmpeg. That was a disaster. I'll never repeat that mistake. I actually had to reload my OS to get its tendrils out of my system.


----------



## wmcbrine

But there _is_ no ffmpeg in my fork. That's what I'm saying.

I don't think any version of ffmpeg is going to insinuate itself into your system. You make it sound like TiVo Desktop or something.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> When I have 'Remove .TiVo files after Decrypt', MetaData and Decrypt are selected, I get .TiVo.txt and .mpg.txt files.
> 
> Shouldn't the "Remove .TiVo files" also remove the .TiVo.txt file as well?
> 
> Also, when I remove the job for the metadata on .Tivo.txt, KMTTG also removes the subsequent QSFix job.


 You must have metadata=all set under config->Program Options. Change metadata=last and only the last file in the set of tasks will be metadata file. i.e. In that case when metadata & decrypt are selected only .mpg.txt should be created.


----------



## Hercules67

wmcbrine said:


> But there _is_ no ffmpeg in my fork. That's what I'm saying.
> 
> I don't think any version of ffmpeg is going to insinuate itself into your system. You make it sound like TiVo Desktop or something.


Hmm, then where did I get the ffmpeg that pyTivo uses.... never-mind.

I am confused.

Back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## lpwcomp

Hercules67 said:


> Hmm, then where did I get the ffmpeg that pyTivo uses.... never-mind.
> 
> I am confused.
> 
> Back to your regularly scheduled programming.


Although you can get the "recommended" version of ffmpeg from http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/download.php?id=323, it is not actually part of the pyTivo package.


----------



## nahtanoj1

Does anyone know if there is an application for the mac that could be used to sync the files downloaded and processed by kmttg into the iTunes folder that auto imports the files into iTunes. (it's in Users/yourusername/Music/iTunes/iTunes Music/Automatically Add to iTunes/) My experience has been that if I select this folder in the kmttg config, iTunes gets confused&#729;because it sees the files before the complete processing is done by kmttg.


----------



## DougD

nahtanoj1 said:


> Does anyone know if there is an application for the mac that could be used to sync the files downloaded and processed by kmttg into the iTunes folder that auto imports the files into iTunes. (it's in Users/yourusername/Music/iTunes/iTunes Music/Automatically Add to iTunes/) My experience has been that if I select this folder in the kmttg config, iTunes gets confused˙because it sees the files before the complete processing is done by kmttg.


Have you tried having kmttg download to a different directory and then have a custom command such as:
move /kmttg/downloads/*.* Users/yourusername/.../Automatically Add to iTunes/.


----------



## nahtanoj1

DougD said:


> Have you tried having kmttg download to a different directory and then have a custom command such as:
> move /kmttg/downloads/*.* Users/yourusername/.../Automatically Add to iTunes/.


I have not and will set that up as a cron job for early in the morning. Thanks.


----------



## nahtanoj1

Fairly new to kmttg and have a few problems I'm working through and would appreciate any help y'all could provide.

1. Every few days on my new premier (dual tuner running version 20.2-01-2-746) kmttg is unable to download files from the premier (I get the message ERROR: 
*Server Busy*
) and after I reboot the premier it works again. Is this a known problem with this version of Tivo code or is there something I have enabled that might be causing this?

2. I also am getting audio problems where in most .mp4 files I can hear the audio in the left speaker but clicking or static in the right one and quicktime crashes after just a few moments of playing the files. I'm using ff_h264_high_rate and at this point have yet to be able to use any of my transferred files since the audio problem is so pervasive.

3. Considering the issue above I would like to try moving my auto transfers to a different encoding profile but when I choose one under configure, auto transfers menu and click OK it does not seem to take my change. Must I delete the auto transfer and make a new one?

Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## danterner

DougD said:


> Attached are the files I have started using for cover art. I modified the open source scripts created for mythtv to work with tivo metafiles. I then went on line and signed up for keys at the two web sites so we can use the files for the tivo community. At this point I need to put in a plug for the web sites. The art for movies is courtesy of www.themoviedb.org. The art for TV shows is from www.thetvdb.com both depend on user support. I have attached the files to this post. Put the getcovers.py, getcover.py, ttvdb.py and tmdb.py files on your path. Put the two folders in your python path. Oh, I forgot you will need to download and install python. Also you need to download and install fuzzy logic for selecting the best match from http://github.com/seatgeek/fuzzywuzzy.
> To test if it works for movies enter
> tmdb.py -M Terminator
> Then test the shows portion with
> ttvdb.py -D "Pan Am" 1 1
> once you get this to work try entering
> getcover.py "xyz" /file/to/store/covers/
> where xyz is the name of one of your movie metafiles and /file/to/store/covers/ is the location to put the jpg files
> 
> this is the command to add as a custom command to kmttg.
> 
> Once this works you can get the covers for all shows on the computer by entering
> cd /
> getcovers.py "/folder_for/covers/"
> 
> This is all I know and I'm hoping some one else can pick this up and fix it up a bit. You'll have to get some of the Python experts to help if you need more.


Thanks so much for posting these instructions and the files. I don't have it figured out quite yet (I'm stuck on figuring out how to install fuzzywuzzy - not knowing Python at all is certainly hampering my progress), but I haven't given up and I'm encouraged that you've figured it out; at least I know that what I've been striving for is possible.


----------



## moyekj

nahtanoj1 said:


> Fairly new to kmttg and have a few problems I'm working through and would appreciate any help y'all could provide.
> 
> 1. Every few days on my new premier (dual tuner running version 20.2-01-2-746) kmttg is unable to download files from the premier (I get the message ERROR:
> *Server Busy*
> ) and after I reboot the premier it works again. Is this a known problem with this version of Tivo code or is there something I have enabled that might be causing this?
> 
> 2. I also am getting audio problems where in most .mp4 files I can hear the audio in the left speaker but clicking or static in the right one and quicktime crashes after just a few moments of playing the files. I'm using ff_h264_high_rate and at this point have yet to be able to use any of my transferred files since the audio problem is so pervasive.
> 
> 3. Considering the issue above I would like to try moving my auto transfers to a different encoding profile but when I choose one under configure, auto transfers menu and click OK it does not seem to take my change. Must I delete the auto transfer and make a new one?
> 
> Thanks for all of your help.


1. Make sure you don't have TiVo Desktop or some other program trying to download from your Premiere while kmttg is running. TiVo web server only likes to serve up 1 file at a time and gets in a bad state if that is violated which only a reboot fixes.
2. That encoding profile you are using keeps AC3 audio in mp4 container which few players can handle. Try VLC VideoLan player for that.
3. You are probably not updating it by clicking on UPDATE button after changing settings. In auto transfers window click on auto transfer in the top table, then adjust Encoding Name, then click on UPDATE button and then OK the window to save changes.


----------



## nahtanoj1

moyekj said:


> 1. Make sure you don't have TiVo Desktop or some other program trying to download from your Premiere while kmttg is running. TiVo web server only likes to serve up 1 file at a time and gets in a bad state if that is violated which only a reboot fixes.
> 2. That encoding profile you are using keeps AC3 audio in mp4 container which few players can handle. Try VLC VideoLan player for that.
> 3. You are probably not updating it by clicking on UPDATE button after changing settings. In auto transfers window click on auto transfer in the top table, then adjust Encoding Name, then click on UPDATE button and then OK the window to save changes.


1. Can streaming between two tivo's be the process trying to download that would hose up downloads for kmttg until I reboot?
2. I have switched to AppleTV with handbrake and will see how that goes.
3. I should have figured that one out. Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

nahtanoj1 said:


> 1. Can streaming between two tivo's be the process trying to download that would hose up downloads for kmttg until I reboot?


 Don't think so, but I haven't tried so maybe.


----------



## txporter

nahtanoj1 said:


> 1. Can streaming between two tivo's be the process trying to download that would hose up downloads for kmttg until I reboot?


I haven't done this on my Premiere, but the few times I tried it on my TivoHDs, the Tivo didn't seem to like both downloading shows to my computer and transferring Tivo to Tivo. From what I remember, the transfer speeds would drop to a crawl or something like that. I haven't done both simultaneously since then so I am not sure if it has been addressed at all.


----------



## nahtanoj1

txporter said:


> I haven't done this on my Premiere, but the few times I tried it on my TivoHDs, the Tivo didn't seem to like both downloading shows to my computer and transferring Tivo to Tivo. From what I remember, the transfer speeds would drop to a crawl or something like that. I haven't done both simultaneously since then so I am not sure if it has been addressed at all.


It was not a problem of the download creeping - it just plain broke the ability for a download to happen and only after a reboot would it work again. kmttg was able to get the now playing list etc but not to download the file. Next time it happens I'll check to see if the streaming/transferring capability between premier sis also broken before I reboot.


----------



## moyekj

nahtanoj1 said:


> It was not a problem of the download creeping - it just plain broke the ability for a download to happen and only after a reboot would it work again. kmttg was able to get the now playing list etc but not to download the file. Next time it happens I'll check to see if the streaming/transferring capability between premier sis also broken before I reboot.


 The "Server Busy" problem is strictly TTG related and has never affected MRV/MRS for me. Part of the problem is when transferring to PC it is a lot more CPU intensive (decrypt, demux, remux, encrypt again) compared to MRV/MRS.


----------



## DougD

I have the getcover.py running on my Linux box but I believe the steps I used for installing python on my windows machine were from the website:
http://www.ehow.com/how_2116627_install-python-windows.html

and to install fuzzywuzzy on my linux box I used :
git clone git://github.com/seatgeek/fuzzywuzzy.git fuzzywuzzy
cd fuzzywuzzy
python setup.py install


----------



## lpwcomp

This question applies equally to pyTivo and probably TD but this thread was currently easier to get to.

Is there some limitation to the .tivo file format that prevents the channel information from being written to it?


----------



## chrispitude

We recently bought a refurbished 10' Toshiba Thrive tablet to play videos for our 1-year-old son during an upcoming trip. I found kmttg today - absolutely fantastic! This is exactly what I've been looking for. Very cool.


----------



## chrispitude

Iluvatar said:


> The commands were deprecated with the FFmpeg 0.9 api change. They may finally have been removed on recent Git HEAD revisions but the old commands are still perfectly useable on the latest FFmpeg stable release, 0.10.2 albeit with warnings that you are using deprecated commands.


I also tried the latest ffmpeg, adding/modifying the options as previously noted. File size and visual quality seemed identical, but it was twice as slow (13fps versus 26fps with the ffmpeg 'packaged' with kmttg). Normally I like to be using the latest and greatest, but this time I'll stick with the speed.


----------



## bwall23

lpwcomp said:


> This question applies equally to pyTivo and probably TD but this thread was currently easier to get to.
> 
> Is there some limitation to the .tivo file format that prevents the channel information from being written to it?


If you mean the CHANNEL Number (displayMajorNumber) and CHANNEL Name (callsign) it was recorded from, I don't think so as this is what I have from a recent recording on my Premiere that I transferred using kmttg with metadata checked.



Code:


title : American Icon: Muscle Car
seriesTitle : American Icon: Muscle Car
description : Detroit continues to produce powerful vehicles until the 1970s gas crisis and government regulations bring an end to the muscle-car era. 
time : 2012-04-18T01:00:00Z
isEpisode : true
iso_duration : PT30M
originalAirDate : 2012-04-17T00:00:00Z
episodeTitle : End of an Era
isEpisodic : true
showingBits : 4098
tvRating : x3
episodeNumber : 013
displayMajorNumber : 754
callsign : VEL
seriesId : SH01470291
vProgramGenre : Auto

But, you are correct in that this info gets pulled from the TiVo when kmttg transfers (TTG) the .TiVo file to the PC. The actual .TiVo file on the PC does not contain the channel info in either xml chunk 1 or 2.


----------



## bwall23

moyekj said:


> v0p8r version released. Contains new authentication code for iPad/RPC remote and some user-supplied enhancements related to auto transfers and 1 bug fix.
> Consult release_notes Wiki for details.


Awesome. Thanks so much for the work you put into this indispensable app!


----------



## Bulldawg9908

I'm sure others have had this problem, but I can't find the answer in the 134 page thread.

I upgraded to v0p8r, and I cannot download any shows. It was working before. I also installed the service, but it isn't downloading anything through the service or the GUI.

Here's the error I'm getting:


Code:


>> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO M:\kmttg_convert_tmp\Army Wives\Army Wives - Non-Combatants_(2012_04_23)_609.mpg ...
"C:\Users\xxxxxxxx\Desktop\kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar "C:\Users\xxxxxxxx\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie154801004987338897.tmp" --url "http://192.168.0.200:80/download/Army%20Wives.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1272165&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts" | "C:\Users\xxxxxxx\Desktop\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --no-verify --out "M:\kmttg_convert_tmp\Army Wives\Army Wives - Non-Combatants_(2012_04_23)_609.mpg" -
M:\kmttg_convert_tmp\Army Wives\Army Wives - Non-Combatants_(2012_04_23)_609.mpg: size=0.00 MB elapsed=0:00:04 (0.00 Mbps)
Download failed to file: M:\kmttg_convert_tmp\Army Wives\Army Wives - Non-Combatants_(2012_04_23)_609.mpg
Exit code: 10
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0    31    0    31    0     0    179      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   179
  0    31    0    31    0     0    179      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0TiVo Private Data : Unmatched Stream ID: No error
ts_handle_tivo_private_data failed: No error
processing frame: No error
Encryption by QUALCOMM ;)


  0    31    0 26446    0     0  14333      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:-- 39354
curl: (23) Failed writing body (2226 != 4380)
Army Wives - Non-Combatants_(2012_04_23)_609.mpg: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!
mpeg file not found: M:\kmttg_convert_tmp\Army Wives\Army Wives - Non-Combatants_(2012_04_23)_609.mpg

Any ideas?


----------



## moyekj

Bulldawg9908 said:


> I'm sure others have had this problem, but I can't find the answer in the 134 page thread.
> 
> I upgraded to v0p8r, and I cannot download any shows. It was working before. I also installed the service, but it isn't downloading anything through the service or the GUI.
> 
> Here's the error I'm getting:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> >> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO M:\kmttg_convert_tmp\Army Wives\Army Wives - Non-Combatants_(2012_04_23)_609.mpg ...
> "C:\Users\xxxxxxxx\Desktop\kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar "C:\Users\xxxxxxxx\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie154801004987338897.tmp" --url "http://192.168.0.200:80/download/Army%20Wives.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1272165&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts" | "C:\Users\xxxxxxx\Desktop\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --no-verify --out "M:\kmttg_convert_tmp\Army Wives\Army Wives - Non-Combatants_(2012_04_23)_609.mpg" -
> M:\kmttg_convert_tmp\Army Wives\Army Wives - Non-Combatants_(2012_04_23)_609.mpg: size=0.00 MB elapsed=0:00:04 (0.00 Mbps)
> Download failed to file: M:\kmttg_convert_tmp\Army Wives\Army Wives - Non-Combatants_(2012_04_23)_609.mpg
> Exit code: 10
> % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
> Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
> 
> 0    31    0    31    0     0    179      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   179
> 0    31    0    31    0     0    179      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
> 0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0TiVo Private Data : Unmatched Stream ID: No error
> ts_handle_tivo_private_data failed: No error
> processing frame: No error
> Encryption by QUALCOMM ;)
> 
> 
> 0    31    0 26446    0     0  14333      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:-- 39354
> curl: (23) Failed writing body (2226 != 4380)
> Army Wives - Non-Combatants_(2012_04_23)_609.mpg: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!
> mpeg file not found: M:\kmttg_convert_tmp\Army Wives\Army Wives - Non-Combatants_(2012_04_23)_609.mpg
> 
> Any ideas?


 Turn off TS transfers. i.e. Disable the setting: config-Program Options-Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format.
tivodecode can't handle TS TiVo files properly.


----------



## Bulldawg9908

Transport stream was enabled. Now, it's disabled. Still no joy. I restarted kmttg and checked the config.ini--<TSDownload> is set as 0. I also tried turning off "Combine download and tivodecode decrypt" since you indicated that could be a problem. I'm still getting the same error.


----------



## Bulldawg9908

I decided to punt and just re-install kmttg. 

I can download from my new TiVo, but I still can't download from my old TiVo. I did reboot both TiVos last night, but it failed again after the reboot. When a download fails like this, does something get stuck on the TiVo so that it needs a reboot?

And, since I'm not at home, is there a way to reboot the TiVo through the kmttg GUI?


----------



## nahtanoj1

First - thanks to all for your continued support as I learn to work with kmttg. My latest question is on out of sync audio. In both iTunes and on my iPad as well as in VLC after choosing the encode of ff_ipad the audio and video are way out of sync...The video is way ahead of the audio - maybe 3 seconds. Any ideas how to fix this and yet still have a format that can be imported to my iPad? I had chosen ff_h264_high_rate but it would not sync to my iPad....


----------



## moyekj

Bulldawg9908 said:


> Transport stream was enabled. Now, it's disabled. Still no joy. I restarted kmttg and checked the config.ini--<TSDownload> is set as 0. I also tried turning off "Combine download and tivodecode decrypt" since you indicated that could be a problem. I'm still getting the same error.


Perhaps you have partial failed transfers left over now. Make sure you clean up any past failed transfer files before attempting to download again, or under config->File Settings enable "Overwrite existing files" option such that kmttg won't try and use existing partial files.


----------



## moyekj

nahtanoj1 said:


> First - thanks to all for your continued support as I learn to work with kmttg. My latest question is on out of sync audio. In both iTunes and on my iPad as well as in VLC after choosing the encode of ff_ipad the audio and video are way out of sync...The video is way ahead of the audio - maybe 3 seconds. Any ideas how to fix this and yet still have a format that can be imported to my iPad? I had chosen ff_h264_high_rate but it would not sync to my iPad....


 You should configure kmttg for ProjectX and include "QS Fix" as a task in addition to the encode task. i.e. The mpg file needs to be run through ProjectX before the encoding step to clean up issues with it that are causing the A/V sync problems during encoding.


----------



## Bulldawg9908

Nevermind--moyekj beat me to it. Run QS Fix.


----------



## Bulldawg9908

moyekj said:


> Perhaps you have partial failed transfers left over now. Make sure you clean up any past failed transfer files before attempting to download again, or under config->File Settings enable "Overwrite existing files" option such that kmttg won't try and use existing partial files.


I made sure I removed all partial files and enabled overwrite existing. Downloads are still failing.  I also tried it with a show I've never downloaded--same result.

There is a new component of the error message now: 
*Server Busy*
is showing up above "Download failed to file: ......."

Does this mean the problem is likely on the TiVo end? Can I restart it remotely somehow?


----------



## moyekj

Bulldawg9908 said:


> I made sure I removed all partial files and enabled overwrite existing. Downloads are still failing. I also tried it with a show I've never downloaded--same result.
> 
> There is a new component of the error message now:
> *Server Busy*
> is showing up above "Download failed to file: ......."
> 
> Does this mean the problem is likely on the TiVo end? Can I restart it remotely somehow?


 Yes "Server Busy" means you will have to reboot TiVo to fix it. There's no way to directly issue a reboot request AFAIK.


----------



## nahtanoj1

Bulldawg9908 said:


> Nevermind--moyekj beat me to it. Run QS Fix.


Thanks to you both. I'll try that tonight.


----------



## Bulldawg9908

A reboot fixed it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## todd_j_derr

todd_j_derr said:


> The new ffmpeg makes a huge difference [...] I guess the AAC codec is still considered experimental so I had to add the flag '-strict -2', but so far it sounds fine to me - we'll see after I watch a whole movie.


Crap, I only tested the new ffmpeg using WMP on my computer but for some reason the resulting files did not play at all well on my Xoom - it dropped a lot of frames and was basically unwatchable. Of course I only discovered this when I was on a plane leaving for a long vacation... so I caught up on my reading instead. 

With the old ffmpeg the sound was messed up but the video played perfectly. I'm hoping I just messed up a flag or something, we'll see.


----------



## nahtanoj1

So I added "QS Fix" as a task and it seems to have done the trick - mostly. That said the QS fix task failed on a few of the files and it seems strange it would fail on some but not on others. The logs details are below and it seems to have happened just on the Frozen Planet files (3 of 5) I have a .ac3 file, a .m2v file, and of course a .mp4 but the .mpg.qsfix is not there. Any ideas? P.S. - i included my entire log file from the whole session of multiple downloads as I thought that might help. Again Thanks for the help!

_>> DOWNLOADING /Users/jonathanbaker/Video/Frozen Planet - Winter (04_22_2012).TiVo ...
/usr/bin/curl --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar /tmp/cookie6642415719039427750.tmp --url http://194.168.1.48:80/download/Frozen Planet.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=132046 --output "/Users/jonathanbaker/Video/Frozen Planet - Winter (04_22_2012).TiVo" 
encoding job completed: 1:22:07

Users/jonathanbaker/Video/Frozen Planet - Winter (04_22_2012).TiVo: size=4079.62 MB elapsed=0:23:13 (24.57 Mbps)
---DONE--- job=download output=/Users/jonathanbaker/Video/Frozen Planet - Winter (04_22_2012).TiVo

>> DECRYPTING /Users/jonathanbaker/Video/Frozen Planet - Winter (04_22_2012).TiVo ...
/Users/jonathanbaker/Applications/kmttg_v0p8r/tivodecode/tivodecode --mak MAK --no-verify --out "/Users/jonathanbaker/Video/Frozen Planet - Winter (04_22_2012).mpg" "/Users/jonathanbaker/Video/Frozen Planet - Winter (04_22_2012).TiVo"

ivodecode job completed: 0:03:05
---DONE--- job=decrypt output=/Users/jonathanbaker/Video/Frozen Planet - Winter (04_22_2012).mpg
(Deleted file: /Users/jonathanbaker/Video/Frozen Planet - Winter (04_22_2012).TiVo)
NOTE: Free space check failed...
>> Running projectx demux on /Users/jonathanbaker/Video/Frozen Planet - Winter (04_22_2012).mpg ...
java -jar /Users/jonathanbaker/Applications/kmttg_v0p8r/ProjectX/ProjectX.jar "/Users/jonathanbaker/Video/Frozen Planet - Winter (04_22_2012).mpg" -demux -out /Users/jonathanbaker/Video 
summary of created media files:
.Video (m2v):	5540 Frames	00:03:04.860 '/Users/jonathanbaker/Video/Frozen Planet - Winter (04_22_2012).m2v'
Audio 00 (ac3):	5777 Frames	00:03:04.864	0-0-0-0	'/Users/jonathanbaker/Video/Frozen Planet - Winter (04_22_2012).ac3'
=> 202,527,447 bytes written...
-> we have 14301 warnings/errors.
demux job completed: 0:01:19
---DONE--- job=projectx
demux output files:
/Users/jonathanbaker/Video/Frozen Planet - Winter (04_22_2012).m2v
/Users/jonathanbaker/Video/Frozen Planet - Winter (04_22_2012).ac3
>> Running ffmpeg remux to generate /Users/jonathanbaker/Video/Frozen Planet - Winter (04_22_2012).mpg.qsfix ...
/Users/jonathanbaker/Applications/kmttg_v0p8r/ffmpeg/ffmpeg -y -fflags genpts -i "/Users/jonathanbaker/Video/Frozen Planet - Winter (04_22_2012).m2v" -i "/Users/jonathanbaker/Video/Frozen Planet - Winter (04_22_2012).ac3" -acodec copy -vcodec copy -f dvd "/Users/jonathanbaker/Video/Frozen Planet - Winter (04_22_2012).mpg.qsfix" 
Unable to find remux output file: /Users/jonathanbaker/Video/Frozen Planet - Winter (04_22_2012).mpg.qsfix
remux failed (exit code: 1 ) - check command: /Users/jonathanbaker/Applications/kmttg_v0p8r/ffmpeg/ffmpeg -y -fflags genpts -i "/Users/jonathanbaker/Video/Frozen Planet - Winter (04_22_2012).m2v" -i "/Users/jonathanbaker/Video/Frozen Planet - Winter (04_22_2012).ac3" -acodec copy -vcodec copy -f dvd "/Users/jonathanbaker/Video/Frozen Planet - Winter (04_22_2012).mpg.qsfix" 
FFmpeg version SVN-r19732, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
configuration: [email protected]_path --arch=i386 --cpu=i686 --disable-static --enable-shared --enable-pthreads --enable-gpl --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaac --enable-nonfree --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --extra-cflags='-I/Users/yoav/src/lame/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/include -I/Users/yoav/src/x264' --extra-ldflags='-L/Users/yoav/src/lame/libmp3lame/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/libfaad/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/libfaac/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/x264/'
libavutil 50. 3. 0 / 50. 3. 0
libavcodec 52.34. 0 / 52.34. 0
libavformat 52.38. 0 / 52.38. 0
libavdevice 52. 2. 0 / 52. 2. 0
libswscale 0. 7. 1 / 0. 7. 1
built on Aug 27 2009 10:32:06, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5484)
/Users/jonathanbaker/Video/Frozen Planet - Winter (04_22_2012).m2v: Unknown format
NOTE: Free space check failed...
Computed resolution to use for output file = 1280x720
>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'ff_ipad' TO FILE /Users/jonathanbaker/Video/Frozen Planet - Winter (04_22_2012).mp4 ...
/Users/jonathanbaker/Applications/kmttg_v0p8r/ffmpeg/ffmpeg -y -i "/Users/jonathanbaker/Video/Frozen Planet - Winter (04_22_2012).mpg" -threads 4 -vcodec libx264 -level 31 -subq 6 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -g 300 -s 1280x720 -r 29.97 -b 2500k -maxrate 4000k -acodec aac -ac 2 -ab 160k -ar 48000 -f mp4 "/Users/jonathanbaker/Video/Frozen Planet - Winter (04_22_2012).mp4"_


----------



## chrispitude

todd_j_derr said:


> The new ffmpeg makes a huge difference.


Xoom playback troubles aside, what improvements are you noticing?

I tried the latest ffmpeg. The only change I noticed was that the encode took twice as long. File size and visual quality (not exhaustively checked) seemed unchanged, but I am looking at kid's cartoons and that's not the most demanding source material.


----------



## cherry ghost

chrispitude said:


> Xoom playback troubles aside, what improvements are you noticing?
> 
> I tried the latest ffmpeg. The only change I noticed was that the encode took twice as long. File size and visual quality (not exhaustively checked) seemed unchanged, but I am looking at kid's cartoons and that's not the most demanding source material.


Same for me, double the encode time and no visual improvement. Maybe I'm not seeing it because all my encoding is for an iPad.


----------



## moyekj

nahtanoj1 said:


> So I added "QS Fix" as a task and it seems to have done the trick - mostly. That said the QS fix task failed on a few of the files and it seems strange it would fail on some but not on others. The logs details are below and it seems to have happened just on the Frozen Planet files (3 of 5) I have a .ac3 file, a .m2v file, and of course a .mp4 but the .mpg.qsfix is not there. Any ideas? P.S. - i included my entire log file from the whole session of multiple downloads as I thought that might help. Again Thanks for the help!


It looks like ffmpeg which remuxes the audio and video back together again that ProjectX demuxes is failing. i.e. It's not ProjectX failing but ffmpeg failing to mux:


> /Users/jonathanbaker/Video/Frozen Planet - Winter (04_22_2012).m2v: Unknown format


Note that to test ffmpeg just run it from command line by executing the ffmpeg command to remux the files:


Code:


/Users/jonathanbaker/Applications/kmttg_v0p8r/ffmpeg/ffmpeg -y -fflags genpts -i "/Users/jonathanbaker/Video/Frozen Planet - Winter (04_22_2012).m2v" -i "/Users/jonathanbaker/Video/Frozen Planet - Winter (04_22_2012).ac3" -acodec copy -vcodec copy -f dvd "/Users/jonathanbaker/Video/Frozen Planet - Winter (04_22_2012).mpg.qsfix"

You can substitute /Users/jonathanbaker/Applications/kmttg_v0p8r/ffmpeg/ffmpeg above for a different version of ffmpeg obtained elsewhere to see if you can get it to work.

You can also perhaps use VideoLAN VLC to try playing the video only file .m2v above to see if that plays OK.


----------



## windracer

Are there any other kmttg/AirVideo users out there?

AirVideo (for Linux) comes with a special build of ffmpeg that's used for offline conversion of files from the iOS app. When I kick off a batch conversion (through AirVideo) of a 3.2gb (1280x720) .MPG file (downloaded and decrypted from my Premiere via kmttg) it takes about an hour (Atom 330 CPU, not a powerhouse) and I get a nice 180mb (800x450) .M4V file that plays very well over remote WiFi and 3G in the AirVideo app.

What I'd like to do is be able to create a similar encoding profile for kmttg so I can have it pre-encode for AirVideo instead of having to use the manual batch feature of the app. I've tried a few different ways, without luck. Here's the ffmpeg command-line AirVideo is generating:



> /etc/tivo/airvideo/ffmpeg-for-airvideo --conversion-id 2c1a7ea2-cf8d-4957-bc63-c43428584b43 --port-number 46631 -threads 4 -flags2 +fast -flags +loop -g 30 -keyint_min 1 -bf 0 -b_strategy 0 -flags2 -wpred-dct8x8 -cmp +chroma -deblockalpha 0 -deblockbeta 0 -refs 1 -coder 0 -me_range 16 -subq 5 -partitions +parti4x4+parti8x8+partp8x8 -trellis 0 -sc_threshold 40 -i_qfactor 0.71 -qcomp 0.6 -map 0.1:0.1 -map 0.0:0.0 -ss 0.0 -i /home/tivo/New Girl - Tomatoes (2012-04-24).mpg -vf crop=1280:720:0:0, scale=800:448, pad=800:448 -aspect 800:448 -y -async 1 -f h264 -vcodec libx264 -crf 24 -qmin 24 -r 29.97 /home/tivo/f778faa2-6d60-4841-921a-6c64c50811b7.h264 -f adts -ar 48000 -f wav -ac 2 -


The conversion-id and port-number parameters seem to be part of this custom ffmpeg build. A lot of the other parameters are gibberish to me. What I see while this is running is two files created in the target directory: a randomly named .aac file and a randomly named .h264 file. When it's done, though, I get a nice .M4V file so I'm guessing something is muxing them at the end? When I tried to build a conversion profile for kmttg based on that command-line I got an .M4V file and a .H264 file and both were not valid video files.

Any ideas?


----------



## moyekj

windracer said:


> Are there any other kmttg/AirVideo users out there?
> 
> AirVideo (for Linux) comes with a special build of ffmpeg that's used for offline conversion of files from the iOS app. When I kick off a batch conversion (through AirVideo) of a 3.2gb (1280x720) .MPG file (downloaded and decrypted from my Premiere via kmttg) it takes about an hour (Atom 330 CPU, not a powerhouse) and I get a nice 180mb (800x450) .M4V file that plays very well over remote WiFi and 3G in the AirVideo app.
> 
> What I'd like to do is be able to create a similar encoding profile for kmttg so I can have it pre-encode for AirVideo instead of having to use the manual batch feature of the app. I've tried a few different ways, without luck. Here's the ffmpeg command-line AirVideo is generating:
> 
> The conversion-id and port-number parameters seem to be part of this custom ffmpeg build. A lot of the other parameters are gibberish to me. What I see while this is running is two files created in the target directory: a randomly named .aac file and a randomly named .h264 file. When it's done, though, I get a nice .M4V file so I'm guessing something is muxing them at the end? When I tried to build a conversion profile for kmttg based on that command-line I got an .M4V file and a .H264 file and both were not valid video files.
> 
> Any ideas?


Try something like this:
*ff_airvideo.enc*


Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
airvideo H.264 + 2 channel AAC encoding

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
/etc/tivo/airvideo/ffmpeg-for-airvideo -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -flags +loop -g 30 -keyint_min 1 -bf 0 -b_strategy 0 -cmp +chroma -refs 1 -coder 0 -me_range 16 -subq 5 -partitions +parti4x4+parti8x8+partp8x8 -trellis 0 -sc_threshold 40 -i_qfactor 0.71 -qcomp 0.6 -ss 0.0 -vcodec libx264 -vf crop=1280:720:0:0,scale=800:448,pad=800:448 -aspect 800:448 -async 1 -f mp4 -crf 24 -qmin 24 -r 29.97 -ar 48000 -ac 2 OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
m4v


----------



## species8472jj

I am trying to use KTTMG to essentially transfer a show from one tivo to another. 

Yes, when I am home it really isn't necessary, but when I'm not at home it is nice to log into my PC remotely, start this process, and find the show on my "desired" tivo when I arrive home.

This is what I did. I went and chose the show I wanted to transfer, and I ticked the "push" box. 

It proceeded to download the show to my PC (no issues), then what I am expecting is that it would take that show and push it to the Tivo box. And it did say that it was successful (although I know it can't be since it was way too fast).

I looked and the show did appear in the now playing list, however, really none of the show was pushed. It essentially is an empty file.

I hope I am making sense. If anyone could help, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## moyekj

species8472jj said:


> I am trying to use KTTMG to essentially transfer a show from one tivo to another.
> 
> Yes, when I am home it really isn't necessary, but when I'm not at home it is nice to log into my PC remotely, start this process, and find the show on my "desired" tivo when I arrive home.
> 
> This is what I did. I went and chose the show I wanted to transfer, and I ticked the "push" box.
> 
> It proceeded to download the show to my PC (no issues), then what I am expecting is that it would take that show and push it to the Tivo box. And it did say that it was successful (although I know it can't be since it was way too fast).
> 
> I looked and the show did appear in the now playing list, however, really none of the show was pushed. It essentially is an empty file.
> 
> I hope I am making sense. If anyone could help, I'd really appreciate it.


 "push" is just sending a request to pyTivo to push a video to your TiVo of choice so you need to 1st make sure that your pyTivo pushes are working properly. If you are pushing .TiVo files directly I believe you need some special options in pyTivo. Ask in pyTivo thread or forums and try pushing a .TiVo file via pyTivo web server. Once you get that working you should be good to go via kmttg.


----------



## wmcbrine

Yeah, .TiVo files aren't directly pushable, so you have to set up tivodecode in pyTivo, so it can decrypt them as it pushes. That's all.


----------



## windracer

moyekj said:


> Try something like this:
> *ff_airvideo.enc*


Nice, thanks! That seemed to do the trick ... not sure what I was missing when I tried it myself.

The problem now, though, is the cropping/scaling. I know kmttg has the HEIGHT parameter, but it expects it to be #xHEIGHT. A lot of those parameters in the AirVideo encoding are using the colon format:



Code:


-vf crop=1280:720:0:0, scale=800:448, pad=800:448 -aspect 800:448

The above, which you and I hard-coded into the profile, works fine for a 1280x720 HD recording from FOX, but causes cropping issues on a 1920x1080 HD recording from NBC.

Is there a way to handle that dynamically? Or should I just create separate encoding profiles for 720p vs 1080i recordings?

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## windracer

windracer said:


> Or should I just create separate encoding profiles for 720p vs 1080i recordings?


I ended up doing this for now: I have separate AirVideo encoding profiles for 1080, 720, and SD sources and use them accordingly for the auto-transfers. Seems to be working pretty well and the results stream to AirVideo on my iPad smoothly.


----------



## species8472jj

Right now I am learning KTTMG, so I appreciate the help I have been getting. I downloaded a file from my TiVo and converted it into an mpg which worked fine.

The next task was the "ad Detect" which worked without giving any errors. Finally, I was running "ad cut" and that is where the errors occurred. Please see below...

"C:\Program Files (x86)\KMTTG\comskip\comskip.exe" --ini "C:\Program Files (x86)\KMTTG\comskip\comskip.ini" "c:\Users\Jim\Videos\Grimm - Cat and Mouse (04_20_2012).mpg" 
comskip job completed: 0:07:24
---DONE--- job=comskip output=c:\Users\Jim\Videos\Grimm - Cat and Mouse (04_20_2012).edl
>> Running comcut on c:\Users\Jim\Videos\Grimm - Cat and Mouse (04_20_2012).mpg ...
"C:\Program Files (x86)\KMTTG\mencoder\mencoder.exe" "c:\Users\Jim\Videos\Grimm - Cat and Mouse (04_20_2012).mpg" -edl "c:\Users\Jim\Videos\Grimm - Cat and Mouse (04_20_2012).edl" -oac copy -ovc copy -of mpeg -vf harddup -o "c:\Users\Jim\Videos\Grimm - Cat and Mouse (04_20_2012)_cut.mpg" 
comcut failed (exit code: -1073741819 ) - check command: "C:\Program Files (x86)\KMTTG\mencoder\mencoder.exe" "c:\Users\Jim\Videos\Grimm - Cat and Mouse (04_20_2012).mpg" -edl "c:\Users\Jim\Videos\Grimm - Cat and Mouse (04_20_2012).edl" -oac copy -ovc copy -of mpeg -vf harddup -o "c:\Users\Jim\Videos\Grimm - Cat and Mouse (04_20_2012)_cut.mpg" 
1 duplicate frame(s)!

1 duplicate frame(s)!

1 duplicate frame(s)!

1 duplicate frame(s)!

*[This 1 duplicate frame occurs many times]*

Warning! FPS changed 23.976 -> 29.970 (-5.994005) [4]

Skipping frame!

Skipping frame!

Skipping frame!

Skipping frame!

Skipping frame!

*[again 1 duplicate frame repeats many times]*

1 duplicate frame(s)!
Couldn't realloc frame buffer(idx), abort

PARSE_MPEG12: add_frames(143809) failed, exit


----------



## ThAbtO

Try running QSFix.



species8472jj said:


> Right now I am learning KTTMG, so I appreciate the help I have been getting. I downloaded a file from my TiVo and converted it into an mpg which worked fine.
> 
> The next task was the "ad Detect" which worked without giving any errors. Finally, I was running "ad cut" and that is where the errors occurred. Please see below...
> 
> "C:\Program Files (x86)\KMTTG\comskip\comskip.exe" --ini "C:\Program Files (x86)\KMTTG\comskip\comskip.ini" "c:\Users\Jim\Videos\Grimm - Cat and Mouse (04_20_2012).mpg"
> comskip job completed: 0:07:24
> ---DONE--- job=comskip output=c:\Users\Jim\Videos\Grimm - Cat and Mouse (04_20_2012).edl
> >> Running comcut on c:\Users\Jim\Videos\Grimm - Cat and Mouse (04_20_2012).mpg ...
> "C:\Program Files (x86)\KMTTG\mencoder\mencoder.exe" "c:\Users\Jim\Videos\Grimm - Cat and Mouse (04_20_2012).mpg" -edl "c:\Users\Jim\Videos\Grimm - Cat and Mouse (04_20_2012).edl" -oac copy -ovc copy -of mpeg -vf harddup -o "c:\Users\Jim\Videos\Grimm - Cat and Mouse (04_20_2012)_cut.mpg"
> comcut failed (exit code: -1073741819 ) - check command: "C:\Program Files (x86)\KMTTG\mencoder\mencoder.exe" "c:\Users\Jim\Videos\Grimm - Cat and Mouse (04_20_2012).mpg" -edl "c:\Users\Jim\Videos\Grimm - Cat and Mouse (04_20_2012).edl" -oac copy -ovc copy -of mpeg -vf harddup -o "c:\Users\Jim\Videos\Grimm - Cat and Mouse (04_20_2012)_cut.mpg"
> 1 duplicate frame(s)!
> 
> 1 duplicate frame(s)!
> 
> 1 duplicate frame(s)!
> 
> 1 duplicate frame(s)!
> 
> *[This 1 duplicate frame occurs many times]*
> 
> Warning! FPS changed 23.976 -> 29.970 (-5.994005) [4]
> 
> Skipping frame!
> 
> Skipping frame!
> 
> Skipping frame!
> 
> Skipping frame!
> 
> Skipping frame!
> 
> *[again 1 duplicate frame repeats many times]*
> 
> 1 duplicate frame(s)!
> Couldn't realloc frame buffer(idx), abort
> 
> PARSE_MPEG12: add_frames(143809) failed, exit


----------



## moyekj

species8472jj said:


> Right now I am learning KTTMG, so I appreciate the help I have been getting. I downloaded a file from my TiVo and converted it into an mpg which worked fine.
> 
> The next task was the "ad Detect" which worked without giving any errors. Finally, I was running "ad cut" and that is where the errors occurred. Please see below...


 Yes if you have VideoRedo then that's the best choice to configure kmttg for QS Fix. Else configure kmttg for ProjectX if you haven't already and enable QS Fix task and kmttg will no longer need to use mencoder for performing the commercial cuts which is where you are seeing problems.


----------



## todd_j_derr

chrispitude said:


> Xoom playback troubles aside, what improvements are you noticing?


The "huge improvement" I was referring to was in AAC audio quality - with the old version the audio was very distorted. Apparently that is a known issue and it's definitely a defect in the encoder - same results on my computer and on my tablet.

I didn't notice any video changes although I didn't scrutinize it.


----------



## windracer

Is there any control over the logging level when kmttg is run in batch mode? Now that I've got a nice automated (in batch) setup going on my Linux box, I'd like to be able to make the log smaller so it's easier to browse and read the output from my nightly job.

Specifically, I'd like to eliminate the "skipping" lines and maybe limit it to just the NOTE, --DONE, and >> lines.


----------



## moyekj

windracer said:


> Is there any control over the logging level when kmttg is run in batch mode? Now that I've got a nice automated (in batch) setup going on my Linux box, I'd like to be able to make the log smaller so it's easier to browse and read the output from my nightly job.
> 
> Specifically, I'd like to eliminate the "skipping" lines and maybe limit it to just the NOTE, --DONE, and >> lines.


No. But you could always make a script using "grep" or similar to filter out whatever you want and output an alternate log file.


----------



## windracer

That's what I figured, thanks.

_edit:_ this worked: I piped the output of my 'kmttg -b' command to a log file, then ran that through sed with the following command:

sed -f /home/jeremy/scripts/kmttg-filter.sed < /var/log/kmttg.log

where the contents of kmttg-filter.sed are:



Code:


/curl/d
/>> Continuing/d
/Skipping/d
/job=playlist/d
/NPL job completed/d
/ffmpeg/d
/NOTE:/d

The result is a lot more readable in my daily e-mail.



> STARTING BATCH MODE SINGLE LOOP TRANSFERS
> >> Getting Now Playing List from Office ...
> >> Getting Now Playing List from Family Room ...
> TOTAL auto matches for 'Family Room' = 0/236
> Title keyword match: 'the simpsons' found in 'the simpsons'
> START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: The Simpsons - A Totally Fun Thing Bart Will Never Do Again
> TOTAL auto matches for 'Office' = 1/249
> >> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO /etc/tivo/togo/downloads/The Simpsons - A Totally Fun Thing Bart Will Never Do Again (2012-04-29).mpg ...
> /etc/tivo/togo/downloads/The Simpsons - A Totally Fun Thing Bart Will Never Do Again (2012-04-29).mpg: size=3109.71 MB elapsed=0:44:53 (9.69 Mbps)
> ---DONE--- job=download_decrypt output=/etc/tivo/togo/downloads/The Simpsons - A Totally Fun Thing Bart Will Never Do Again (2012-04-29).mpg
> >> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'airvideo_720' TO FILE /etc/tivo/togo/The Simpsons - A Totally Fun Thing Bart Will Never Do Again (2012-04-29).m4v ...
> encoding job completed: 1:10:31
> ---DONE--- job=encode output=/etc/tivo/togo/The Simpsons - A Totally Fun Thing Bart Will Never Do Again (2012-04-29).m4v
> 
> EXITING BATCH MODE
> SHUTTING DOWN


----------



## nahtanoj1

Does it make sense that when KMTTG founds files that are configured to auto transfer, that it launches a second version of KMTTG so I actually have two versions of KMTTG running? If I launch the app and it shows me my now playing list do I need to relabel auto transfers each time I launch it (by selecting auto transfers->background job->enable

This is the output from when I choose Auto Transfers->Background job-> Status
Process running: 502 71697 71487 0 9:26PM ?? 0:14.71 /usr/bin/java -jar /Users/jonathanbaker/Applications/kmttg_v0p8r/kmttg.jar -a &

Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

nahtanoj1 said:


> Does it make sense that when KMTTG founds files that are configured to auto transfer, that it launches a second version of KMTTG so I actually have two versions of KMTTG running? If I launch the app and it shows me my now playing list do I need to relabel auto transfers each time I launch it (by selecting auto transfers->background job->enable
> 
> This is the output from when I choose Auto Transfers->Background job-> Status
> Process running: 502 71697 71487 0 9:26PM ?? 0:14.71 /usr/bin/java -jar /Users/jonathanbaker/Applications/kmttg_v0p8r/kmttg.jar -a &
> 
> Thanks.


 You can run auto transfer mode via the GUI instead of as a background process. i.e. Auto Transfers->Loop in GUI if you want it to keep going continuously or Auto Transfers->Run Once in GUI for one pass.


----------



## nahtanoj1

moyekj said:


> You can run auto transfer mode via the GUI instead of as a background process. i.e. Auto Transfers->Loop in GUI if you want it to keep going continuously or Auto Transfers->Run Once in GUI for one pass.


Thanks. That will do it.


----------



## SugarBowl

Just getting started with kmttg and it is working great. Excellent program! 

I am downloading from tivo, encoding for appletv, atomicparsley, then a custom command to move the final file into the Automcatically Add to Itunes Folder. 

If i have 5 shows that are queued up, each show progress thru the encode step. After the encode step finishes, the atomic and custom step remain queued, and the next show starts transferring and begins encoding. 

Every show has to get encoded before any of the atomic and custom commands are run. Is this normal behaviour ?


----------



## moyekj

SugarBowl said:


> Just getting started with kmttg and it is working great. Excellent program!
> 
> I am downloading from tivo, encoding for appletv, atomicparsley, then a custom command to move the final file into the Automcatically Add to Itunes Folder.
> 
> If i have 5 shows that are queued up, each show progress thru the encode step. After the encode step finishes, the atomic and custom step remain queued, and the next show starts transferring and begins encoding.
> 
> Every show has to get encoded before any of the atomic and custom commands are run. Is this normal behaviour ?


 Under configure->Program Options if you want to allow more jobs to run in parallel then increase the "active job limit" setting.


----------



## SugarBowl

moyekj said:


> Under configure->Program Options if you want to allow more jobs to run in parallel then increase the "active job limit" setting.


I increased this from 1 to 2, it will now process 2 jobs at the same time, but the job still skips the atomic and custom steps, and goes onto the next job.

It looks like the 'atomic' step is getting created dynamically, following the completion of the encode step. On the UI, the atomic step is in the expected location within the job, but maybe internally, this step is being added to the bottom of the overall queue?


----------



## moyekj

SugarBowl said:


> I increased this from 1 to 2, it will now process 2 jobs at the same time, but the job still skips the atomic and custom steps, and goes onto the next job.
> 
> It looks like the 'atomic' step is getting created dynamically, following the completion of the encode step. On the UI, the atomic step is in the expected location within the job, but maybe internally, this step is being added to the bottom of the overall queue?


 atomic job is only scheduled when encoding completes so other "active" jobs currently running will get priority or be higher in the queue. Obviously if atomic job is queued up the custom job won't run until after it completes. "active" job is basically anything other than a download task. If you really want to force some queued jobs through then bump up the active job limit more (2 is not enough) or for the case of atomic job you can cancel the queued atomic jobs in current kmttg session and start a second kmttg session and use FILES mode to manually run atomic & custom jobs for the relevant files. Or just be patient and let current set of jobs go through.


----------



## chrispitude

I have a feature request.

I'm trying to convert a bunch of kid's TV shows to .mp4 format to store on our tablet. They are cartoons so I'm able to use aggressive video compression.

In addition, I'm running the transcoding on my work laptop. It's slow and disk space is limited.

When I multi-select a bunch of these shows and start transcoding, I find that the downloads quickly outrun transcoding and the disk fills up (which ironically, then causes ffmpeg to fail too).

I would like to suggest that we provide some way to limit the number of pre-transcoding files that are not involved in any active jobs. This is purely just a disk space management issue, to minimize the number of mpeg-based files sitting around in any state (pre-decryption, post-decryption, ad cutting, qs-fix, etc.).

If transcoding outpaces downloading, then this does not apply and we can download as fast as possible. If downloading outpaces transcoding, then it would seem this disk space limiter would be always pretty handy (unless you have reasons for wanting to pull everything down ASAP).

It's not an easy problem to solve given the configurability of kmttg, but I figured I'd throw it out there to see what people thought.


----------



## Hercules67

chrispitude said:


> I have a feature request.
> 
> I'm trying to convert a bunch of kid's TV shows to .mp4 format to store on our tablet. They are cartoons so I'm able to use aggressive video compression.
> 
> In addition, I'm running the transcoding on my work laptop. It's slow and disk space is limited.
> 
> When I multi-select a bunch of these shows and start transcoding, I find that the downloads quickly outrun transcoding and the disk fills up (which ironically, then causes ffmpeg to fail too).
> 
> I would like to suggest that we provide some way to limit the number of pre-transcoding files that are not involved in any active jobs. This is purely just a disk space management issue, to minimize the number of mpeg-based files sitting around in any state (pre-decryption, post-decryption, ad cutting, qs-fix, etc.).
> 
> If transcoding outpaces downloading, then this does not apply and we can download as fast as possible. If downloading outpaces transcoding, then it would seem this disk space limiter would be always pretty handy (unless you have reasons for wanting to pull everything down ASAP).
> 
> It's not an easy problem to solve given the configurability of kmttg, but I figured I'd throw it out there to see what people thought.


I've run into this on one of my older PCs. Is it a big PROBLEM?

(Forgot to say, they way, I got around it, is by pre-downloading the shows to the Hard drive).


----------



## chrispitude

I have another question. If I check the following two boxes:

[X] Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format
[X] Combine download and tivodecode decrypt

I get an error message when I attempt to download/decrypt a file:



> Super Why! - Alice in Wonderland
> Recorded Wed 03/14/2012 09:00 AM on 1013=WHYYDT, Duration = 30 mins, EpisodeNumber = 156
> Super Why and his friends need to get past the Queen of Hearts to catch up with the White Rabbit.
> >> DOWNLOADING S:\Video\TiVo\Super Why - Alice in Wonderland (03_14_2012).TiVo ...
> C:\kmttg_v0p8r\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Chris\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie3910098935985109635.tmp --url http://192.168.1.245:80/download/Su...laying&id=2351132&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts --output "S:\Video\TiVo\Super Why - Alice in Wonderland (03_14_2012).TiVo"
> S:\Video\TiVo\Super Why - Alice in Wonderland (03_14_2012).TiVo: size=2127.73 MB elapsed=0:05:54 (50.42 Mbps)
> ---DONE--- job=download output=S:\Video\TiVo\Super Why - Alice in Wonderland (03_14_2012).TiVo
> >> DECRYPTING S:\Video\TiVo\Super Why - Alice in Wonderland (03_14_2012).TiVo ...
> C:\kmttg_v0p8r\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --no-verify --out "S:\Video\TiVo\Super Why - Alice in Wonderland (03_14_2012).mpg" "S:\Video\TiVo\Super Why - Alice in Wonderland (03_14_2012).TiVo"
> tivodecode failed (exit code: 10 ) - check command: C:\kmttg_v0p8r\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --no-verify --out "S:\Video\TiVo\Super Why - Alice in Wonderland (03_14_2012).mpg" "S:\Video\TiVo\Super Why - Alice in Wonderland (03_14_2012).TiVo"
> TiVo Private Data : Unmatched Stream ID: No error
> ts_handle_tivo_private_data failed: No error
> processing frame: No error
> Encryption by QUALCOMM


I did some searching and it seems these options can't be used together. Does it make sense to not allow this combination?


----------



## moyekj

The problem is TS .TiVo files cannot be decrypted reliably using tivodecode. So unless you have VideoRedo to use for decryption instead of tivodecode you should not enable TS downloads option.


----------



## ThAbtO

I have been trying to download a 15Gb file with the resume download and it always starts from the beginning.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> I have been trying to download a 15Gb file with the resume download and it always starts from the beginning.


 After you set pause point on the show on your TiVo you have to refresh listings for that TiVo in kmttg or it won't have the pause location for resume.


----------



## ellinj

moyekj said:


> The problem is TS .TiVo files cannot be decrypted reliably using tivodecode. So unless you have VideoRedo to use for decryption instead of tivodecode you should not enable TS downloads option.


I do have VideoRedo, and have never experimented with this. What is the advantage of using TS Downloads? And how do you configure KMTTG to use VR to do the decryption?

Jeff


----------



## ThAbtO

ellinj said:


> I do have VideoRedo, and have never experimented with this. What is the advantage of using TS Downloads? And how do you configure KMTTG to use VR to do the decryption?
> 
> Jeff


----------



## moyekj

ellinj said:


> I do have VideoRedo, and have never experimented with this. What is the advantage of using TS Downloads? And how do you configure KMTTG to use VR to do the decryption?
> 
> Jeff


 I recommend against using TS downloads as I had trouble with it enabled - seemed less reliable than PS downloads for me and made it so I had to reboot my Premiere to be able to download again. Some like it because downloads are faster. VRD can decrypt it as long as you have at least a partial install of TD 2.8.1 or later. I normally use VRD for decrypting myself since QS Fix & decrypt are combined into 1.


----------



## chrispitude

moyekj said:


> I recommend against using TS downloads as I had trouble with it enabled - seemed less reliable than PS downloads for me and made it so I had to reboot my Premiere to be able to download again. Some like it because downloads are faster. VRD can decrypt it as long as you have at least a partial install of TD 2.8.1 or later. I normally use VRD for decrypting myself since QS Fix & decrypt are combined into 1.


moyekj, can I request that you add "Requires VideoReDo" to the flyover for this TS option? It would have saved me some time. I thought having a Premiere was enough, and it was a bit of frustrating trying to make it work.


----------



## txporter

chrispitude said:


> moyekj, can I request that you add "Requires VideoReDo" to the flyover for this TS option? It would have saved me some time. I thought having a Premiere was enough, and it was a bit of frustrating trying to make it work.


That seems reasonable enough, although I have to ask...Why were you trying to get them in a TS container anyhow? Your posts above talk about slowing down downloads so you don't fill up your laptop before you are able to transcode the files. It would seem that moving to TS is counter to that, along with the other issues that moyekj listed above. You sound like you are playing with options that you do not understand without first trying to understand them and then are mad at the developer because he didn't protect you from yourself.


----------



## moyekj

chrispitude said:


> moyekj, can I request that you add "Requires VideoReDo" to the flyover for this TS option? It would have saved me some time. I thought having a Premiere was enough, and it was a bit of frustrating trying to make it work.


 That wouldn't really be accurate as you can simply download TS .TiVo files without ever decrypting them in which case VRD is not needed. There are some valid reasons to leave TS .TiVo download option available (though by default it's turned off). I can probably add some more warnings related to decrypting them in the tooltip.


----------



## moyekj

This was already known but glad to confirm for myself with new Premiere software: The RPC remote doesn't work using the older authentication method, only works using the new PKCS12 authentication method which is in latest released version of kmttg.


----------



## chrispitude

txporter said:


> That seems reasonable enough, although I have to ask...Why were you trying to get them in a TS container anyhow? Your posts above talk about slowing down downloads so you don't fill up your laptop before you are able to transcode the files. It would seem that moving to TS is counter to that, along with the other issues that moyekj listed above. You sound like you are playing with options that you do not understand without first trying to understand them and then are mad at the developer because he didn't protect you from yourself.


You're exactly right.

I was just trying to go through the various kmttg options to better understand how the program works. For me, there's no point in speeding up disk transfers, yet the geek in me always wants it to be faster or better even if there's no point. I ultimately found the answer by searching the thread on the error message. I asked for a brief note to be added to the flyover to save others potential frustration.

I'm sorry I don't know as much as I should about how all this works, but I'm trying.


----------



## OOOOPS!

Hi First of all let me say thanks for the great program. 
Now on to the problem. I've ripped some of the kids SD dvd's and would like to know if anyone has a good mp4 encoding profile for SD cartoon dvd's that I can use with pytivo to push them onto the tivo, a HDXL, in mp4? I have a whole bunch of dvd's and if left as .mpg's would fill up the tivo. ff_tivo_sd shrinks a 1.5 GB file to about 525MB but I think cartoons can be made much smaller from what I've read I just don't know enough about mp4 compression to do it.
Thanks,
OOOOPS!


----------



## markr33

My Get Now Playing List is always failing sometime after AnchorOffset=640. This also occurs when using TiVo Desktop. And in the process, it crashes my TiVo (Screen is blank except for TiVo background and TiVo button registers but doesn't beep) requiring a hard restart. I've tried almost everything to no avail. Help! I need some ideas of things to try and fix this.

Failure is:
... ...
>> Continuing Now Playing List from TIVO_S3_3DF5 (512/777)...
D:\Install\TIVO\TOOLS\kmttg_v0p8r\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\mark33\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie348666498957510210.tmp --url https://192.168.1.95/TiVoConnect?Co...iner=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=512 --output C:\Users\mark33\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL4329423647518654017.tmp 
NPL job completed: 0:01:45
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=TIVO_S3_3DF5
>> Continuing Now Playing List from TIVO_S3_3DF5 (640/777)...
D:\Install\TIVO\TOOLS\kmttg_v0p8r\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\mark33\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie348666498957510210.tmp --url https://192.168.1.95/TiVoConnect?Co...iner=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=640 --output C:\Users\mark33\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL4329423647518654017.tmp 
Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from TIVO_S3_3DF5
Exit code: 52
Check YOUR MAK & IP settings
% Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed

0 31 0 31 0 0 119 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 119
0 31 0 31 0 0 119 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 0 0 0 0 0 --:--:-- 0:00:01 --:--:-- 0
... ... ...
0 31 0 0 0 0 0 0 --:--:-- 0:02:00 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 0 0 0 0 0 --:--:-- 0:02:01 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 0 0 0 0 0 --:--:-- 0:02:02 --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 0 0 0 0 0 --:--:-- 0:02:02 --:--:-- 0
curl: (52) Empty reply from server


----------



## moyekj

Obviously a TiVo side problem which I have no suggestions how to fix.
If you don't care about the older shows (640+) you can limit # of shows kmttg pulls down under config->Tivos->limit # of npl fetches.


----------



## markr33

Thanks! I'm trying that right now.


----------



## txporter

OOOOPS! said:


> Hi First of all let me say thanks for the great program.
> Now on to the problem. I've ripped some of the kids SD dvd's and would like to know if anyone has a good mp4 encoding profile for SD cartoon dvd's that I can use with pytivo to push them onto the tivo, a HDXL, in mp4? I have a whole bunch of dvd's and if left as .mpg's would fill up the tivo. ff_tivo_sd shrinks a 1.5 GB file to about 525MB but I think cartoons can be made much smaller from what I've read I just don't know enough about mp4 compression to do it.
> Thanks,
> OOOOPS!


The ff_tivo_sd profile sets the bitrate to 3000kbps. You can open up the profile (.enc files in the /kmttg/encode folder) and change the number to something smaller (or save as a new file and then tinker with it).

You could also make a new profile and try this:


Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
mpeg4 container, same res FFMPEG CRF 19 h.264 video, copy audio (ac3)

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -acodec copy -vcodec libx264 -pre medium -crf 19 -g 24 -f mp4 OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
mp4

That will use x264 quality based recording rather than a fixed bitrate. I use x264 (rather than ffmpeg) for my transcodes, but I also use crf 19 for SD recording. I tend to see final bitrates of 1000-1500kbps (this also includes inverse telecine and a bit of denoising), and I can't tell the difference between the DVD and H.264 quality. It should be much smaller than what you are seeing from the ff_tivo_sd profile even though it probably won't hit the 1000-1500kbps levels. I haven't actually tried the profile myself, I just made it from work here. Write back if you try and it doesn't work.

P.S. If it works for you, you can play with the CRF number to drop the bitrate even more. Normal CRF values that most folks use are in the 18-23 range.


----------



## markr33

moyekj said:


> Obviously a TiVo side problem which I have no suggestions how to fix.
> If you don't care about the older shows (640+) you can limit # of shows kmttg pulls down under config->Tivos->limit # of npl fetches.


I tried limiting the number of shows as you described above, but kmttg is still attempting to get the list of ALL shows in NPL. And it's still failing.

If I could get the list 50 or 100 at a time, then start downloading, I would be able to eventually determine which program is the offender and DELETE it!


----------



## ThAbtO

markr33 said:


> I tried limiting the number of shows as you described above, but kmttg is still attempting to get the list of ALL shows in NPL. And it's still failing.
> 
> If I could get the list 50 or 100 at a time, then start downloading, I would be able to eventually determine which program is the offender and DELETE it!


The number of NPL fetches is set to groups of 128 * the number set in Configuration.

0= All, 1=128, 2=256, etc.

Another thing you can try is to use java for downloads.


----------



## moyekj

markr33 said:


> I tried limiting the number of shows as you described above, but kmttg is still attempting to get the list of ALL shows in NPL. And it's still failing.
> 
> If I could get the list 50 or 100 at a time, then start downloading, I would be able to eventually determine which program is the offender and DELETE it!


 Note that setting is number of fetches, not number of shows. It used to be TiVo would fetch 128 shows per attempt but for 20.2 Premiere software that number was significantly reduced I think to around 16. So if you want to limit to 160 shows you would set it to 10. I just tried setting it to 1 and it worked fine - only performed 1 fetch which got 16 shows.
*Other important thing to note: That setting is a per TiVo setting, so if you have more than 1 make sure you select the appropriate TiVo first before adjusting the number.*


----------



## moyekj

markr33 said:


> If I could get the list 50 or 100 at a time, then start downloading, I would be able to eventually determine which program is the offender and DELETE it!


 May be easier for you to do this experiment directly via Web Browser and adjusting AnchorOffset and (which is the starting show number) and ItemCount (which is number of shows to grab). For example this means grab most recently recorded shows 16-26:


Code:


https://TiVoIP/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=16&ItemCount=10

Eventually you could then narrow in on a particular show (if it is 1 show) by using a specific AnchorOffset and ItemCount=1


----------



## cherry ghost

Did the 20.2.1.1 update break the Remote functions? I'm getting

rpc Write error - Received fatal alert: handshake_failure


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> Did the 20.2.1.1 update break the Remote functions? I'm getting
> 
> rpc Write error - Received fatal alert: handshake_failure


 Yes. You need to run latest kmttg release now for it to work.


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> Yes. You need to run latest kmttg release now for it to work.


Thanks


----------



## OOOOPS!

Thanks, 
I'll give this a try this evening if the kids allow it.  Can't blame a 3 and 5 year old for wanting attention.
OOOOPS!



txporter said:


> The ff_tivo_sd profile sets the bitrate to 3000kbps. You can open up the profile (.enc files in the /kmttg/encode folder) and change the number to something smaller (or save as a new file and then tinker with it).
> 
> You could also make a new profile and try this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # Description (single line, keep short)
> <description>
> mpeg4 container, same res FFMPEG CRF 19 h.264 video, copy audio (ac3)
> 
> # Encode command or script (single line)
> # Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
> <command>
> FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -acodec copy -vcodec libx264 -pre medium -crf 19 -g 24 -f mp4 OUTPUT
> 
> # Encoded output file extension
> <extension>
> mp4
> 
> That will use x264 quality based recording rather than a fixed bitrate. I use x264 (rather than ffmpeg) for my transcodes, but I also use crf 19 for SD recording. I tend to see final bitrates of 1000-1500kbps (this also includes inverse telecine and a bit of denoising), and I can't tell the difference between the DVD and H.264 quality. It should be much smaller than what you are seeing from the ff_tivo_sd profile even though it probably won't hit the 1000-1500kbps levels. I haven't actually tried the profile myself, I just made it from work here. Write back if you try and it doesn't work.
> 
> P.S. If it works for you, you can play with the CRF number to drop the bitrate even more. Normal CRF values that most folks use are in the 18-23 range.


----------



## OOOOPS!

tried it a work on a hd, off the tivo, cartoon and kmttg/ffmpeg complained.



Code:


E:\Tivo\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -y -i "E:\Tivo\kmttg\Curious George - Feeling Antsy(02_23_2012).mpg" -threads 4 -acodec copy -vcodec libx264 -pre medium -crf 19 -g 24 -f mp4 "E:\Tivo\kmttg\Curious George - Feeling Antsy(02_23_2012).mp4" 
encoding failed (exit code: 1 ) - check command: E:\Tivo\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -y -i "E:\Tivo\kmttg\Curious George - Feeling Antsy(02_23_2012).mpg" -threads 4 -acodec copy -vcodec libx264 -pre medium -crf 19 -g 24 -f mp4 "E:\Tivo\kmttg\Curious George - Feeling Antsy(02_23_2012).mp4" 
FFmpeg version SVN-r21085, Copyright (c) 2000-2010 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  built on Jan  8 2010 06:05:02 with gcc 4.2.4
  configuration: --enable-memalign-hack --prefix=/mingw --cross-prefix=i686-mingw32- --cc=ccache-i686-mingw32-gcc --target-os=mingw32 --arch=i686 --cpu=i686 --enable-avisynth --enable-gpl --enable-version3 --enable-zlib --enable-bzlib --enable-libgsm --enable-libfaad --enable-pthreads --enable-libvorbis --enable-libtheora --enable-libspeex --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libopenjpeg --enable-libxvid --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libx264 --enable-libopencore_amrwb --enable-libopencore_amrnb
  libavutil     50. 7. 0 / 50. 7. 0
  libavcodec    52.45. 0 / 52.45. 0
  libavformat   52.46. 0 / 52.46. 0
  libavdevice   52. 2. 0 / 52. 2. 0
  libswscale     0. 8. 0 /  0. 8. 0
[mpeg @ 0x2bfee90]MAX_READ_SIZE:5000000 reached

Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 59.94 (60000/1001) -> 29.97 (30000/1001)
Input #0, mpeg, from 'E:\Tivo\kmttg\Curious George - Feeling Antsy(02_23_2012).mpg':
  Duration: 00:12:51.85, start: 0.233367, bitrate: 11245 kb/s
    Stream #0.0[0x1e0]: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 1920x1080 [PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], 12205 kb/s, 29.97 fps, 29.97 tbr, 90k tbn, 59.94 tbc
    Stream #0.1[0x80]: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5.1, s16, 448 kb/s
E:\Tivo\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe: unrecognized option 'pre'

I don't see "pre" in ffmpeg's help options list. Other than that I don't know.

Thanks,
OOOOPS!


----------



## txporter

OOOOPS! said:


> tried it a work on a hd, off the tivo, cartoon and kmttg/ffmpeg complained.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> E:\Tivo\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -y -i "E:\Tivo\kmttg\Curious George - Feeling Antsy(02_23_2012).mpg" -threads 4 -acodec copy -vcodec libx264 -pre medium -crf 19 -g 24 -f mp4 "E:\Tivo\kmttg\Curious George - Feeling Antsy(02_23_2012).mp4"
> encoding failed (exit code: 1 ) - check command: E:\Tivo\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -y -i "E:\Tivo\kmttg\Curious George - Feeling Antsy(02_23_2012).mpg" -threads 4 -acodec copy -vcodec libx264 -pre medium -crf 19 -g 24 -f mp4 "E:\Tivo\kmttg\Curious George - Feeling Antsy(02_23_2012).mp4"
> FFmpeg version SVN-r21085, Copyright (c) 2000-2010 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
> built on Jan  8 2010 06:05:02 with gcc 4.2.4
> configuration: --enable-memalign-hack --prefix=/mingw --cross-prefix=i686-mingw32- --cc=ccache-i686-mingw32-gcc --target-os=mingw32 --arch=i686 --cpu=i686 --enable-avisynth --enable-gpl --enable-version3 --enable-zlib --enable-bzlib --enable-libgsm --enable-libfaad --enable-pthreads --enable-libvorbis --enable-libtheora --enable-libspeex --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libopenjpeg --enable-libxvid --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libx264 --enable-libopencore_amrwb --enable-libopencore_amrnb
> libavutil     50. 7. 0 / 50. 7. 0
> libavcodec    52.45. 0 / 52.45. 0
> libavformat   52.46. 0 / 52.46. 0
> libavdevice   52. 2. 0 / 52. 2. 0
> libswscale     0. 8. 0 /  0. 8. 0
> [mpeg @ 0x2bfee90]MAX_READ_SIZE:5000000 reached
> 
> Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 59.94 (60000/1001) -> 29.97 (30000/1001)
> Input #0, mpeg, from 'E:\Tivo\kmttg\Curious George - Feeling Antsy(02_23_2012).mpg':
> Duration: 00:12:51.85, start: 0.233367, bitrate: 11245 kb/s
> Stream #0.0[0x1e0]: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 1920x1080 [PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], 12205 kb/s, 29.97 fps, 29.97 tbr, 90k tbn, 59.94 tbc
> Stream #0.1[0x80]: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5.1, s16, 448 kb/s
> E:\Tivo\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe: unrecognized option 'pre'
> 
> I don't see "pre" in ffmpeg's help options list. Other than that I don't know.
> 
> Thanks,
> OOOOPS!


My fault. It is -vpre not -pre.


----------



## OOOOPS!

Thanks again. Good to know I can still copy and paste. 
now kmttg/ffmpeg is complaing about something else 
One other thing I pulled this off the tivo if that makes any difference. I did not have a dvd source handy at work. The stream is from an ota recording.


Code:


04 SHOWS, 908 GB USED, 2 GB FREE
>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'ff_tivo_cartoon' TO FILE E:\Tivo\kmttg\Curious George Maple Monkey Madness.mp4 ...
E:\Tivo\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -y -i "E:\Tivo\kmttg\Curious George Maple Monkey Madness.mpg" -threads 4 -acodec copy -vcodec libx264 -vpre medium -crf 19 -g 24 -f mp4 "E:\Tivo\kmttg\Curious George Maple Monkey Madness.mp4" 
encoding failed (exit code: 1 ) - check command: E:\Tivo\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -y -i "E:\Tivo\kmttg\Curious George Maple Monkey Madness.mpg" -threads 4 -acodec copy -vcodec libx264 -vpre medium -crf 19 -g 24 -f mp4 "E:\Tivo\kmttg\Curious George Maple Monkey Madness.mp4" 
FFmpeg version SVN-r21085, Copyright (c) 2000-2010 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  built on Jan  8 2010 06:05:02 with gcc 4.2.4
  configuration: --enable-memalign-hack --prefix=/mingw --cross-prefix=i686-mingw32- --cc=ccache-i686-mingw32-gcc --target-os=mingw32 --arch=i686 --cpu=i686 --enable-avisynth --enable-gpl --enable-version3 --enable-zlib --enable-bzlib --enable-libgsm --enable-libfaad --enable-pthreads --enable-libvorbis --enable-libtheora --enable-libspeex --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libopenjpeg --enable-libxvid --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libx264 --enable-libopencore_amrwb --enable-libopencore_amrnb
  libavutil     50. 7. 0 / 50. 7. 0
  libavcodec    52.45. 0 / 52.45. 0
  libavformat   52.46. 0 / 52.46. 0
  libavdevice   52. 2. 0 / 52. 2. 0
  libswscale     0. 8. 0 /  0. 8. 0
[mpeg @ 0x314ee90]MAX_READ_SIZE:5000000 reached

Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 59.94 (60000/1001) -> 29.97 (30000/1001)
Input #0, mpeg, from 'E:\Tivo\kmttg\Curious George Maple Monkey Madness.mpg':
  Duration: 00:13:03.36, start: 0.233367, bitrate: 12119 kb/s
    Stream #0.0[0x1e0]: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 1920x1080 [PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], 12205 kb/s, 29.97 fps, 29.97 tbr, 90k tbn, 59.94 tbc
    Stream #0.1[0x80]: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5.1, s16, 448 kb/s
File for preset 'medium' not found

Thanks,
OOOOPS!


----------



## txporter

Grr...sorry. And I am always telling my son to check his work. FFMPEG changes x264's 'medium' preset to 'normal'. It should look like this:


Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
mpeg4 container, same res FFMPEG CRF 19 h.264 video, copy audio (ac3)

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -acodec copy -vcodec libx264 -vpre normal -crf 19 -g 24 -f mp4 OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
mp4


----------



## moyekj

Note that with ffmpeg that comes with kmttg windows package there are no preset files included so using -vpre won't work no matter what setting you try.


----------



## OOOOPS!

thanks again


----------



## OOOOPS!

moyekj said:


> Note that with ffmpeg that comes with kmttg windows package there are no preset files included so using -vpre won't work no matter what setting you try.


well shoot. Off to find a different version of ffmpeg or parameters for normal and medium.
Thanks for kmttg and the information.


----------



## lew

I haven't used this program recently. Some files I want to D/L, use VRD to cut edit then use VRD profiles for encoding. I don't know why the video needs to be decoded. VRD will let you edit, and encode, a tivo format file. 

kmttg wants to decode the video, even though I didn't check this option.

I'm using version v0p8q. There didn't seem to any reason for me to upgrade to the newer version.


----------



## moyekj

lew said:


> I haven't used this program recently. Some files I want to D/L, use VRD to cut edit then use VRD profiles for encoding. I don't know why the video needs to be decoded. VRD will let you edit, and encode, a tivo format file.
> 
> kmttg wants to decode the video, even though I didn't check this option.
> 
> I'm using version v0p8q. There didn't seem to any reason for me to upgrade to the newer version.


 It's doing qsfix 1st. I found out long ago qsfix with video dimension filter enabled is required for me (or VRD would choke on some files that change video resolution between show & commercials). A qsfix run doesn't hurt other than taking a little more time. If you don't like it you could always enable nothing in kmttg so you are using it only for downloads then use VRD directly for the rest, or use VAP.


----------



## lew

moyekj said:


> It's doing qsfix 1st. I found out long ago qsfix with video dimension filter enabled is required for me (or VRD would choke on some files that change video resolution between show & commercials). A qsfix run doesn't hurt other than taking a little more time. If you don't like it you could always enable nothing in kmttg so you are using it only for downloads then use VRD directly for the rest, or use VAP.


Not a bad practice. I had video I know didn't need it and didn't select qfix. I was surprised to see it was doing it anyway.

Two questions:

Again using VRD. I don't know the "batch" commands for VRD. Normally there isn't a need to create a mpg file with the cuts. VRD can directly save the tivo video, or mpg created from qsfix, to mp4. This step doesn't really add much time. I guess it's a nitpick. Just curious if the step is needed when using VRD in "batch command" mode.
Atomic parsley gave an error 2. I di a google search and can't figure out what that means.

Thanks.


----------



## txporter

moyekj said:


> Note that with ffmpeg that comes with kmttg windows package there are no preset files included so using -vpre won't work no matter what setting you try.


Well...phewy! Ok, I guess I should have looked into this before recommended something else with ffmpeg. Things look like they have changed a lot since I last looked. I couldn't find a source of presets that matched up with x264 defaults. Simply try this one:


Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
mpeg4 container, same res FFMPEG CRF 19 h.264 video, copy audio (ac3)

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -acodec copy -vcodec libx264 -flags +loop -coder ac -level 41 -crf 19 -refs 3 -bf 3 -me_method umh -subq 9 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -qscale 1 -sameq -g 24 -f mp4 OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
mp4

That is really just changing the -b 3000k flag to -crf 19. Again, try it with numbers between 18-23 if you don't like the quality. I just tried it on a 2min clip from Dexter. It worked and resulted in a file with bitrate at 2197kbps for the video. It took 2m 39s to do that file on a quad core i5 laptop. It will output the video as 29.97fps which is good and bad. That is the native framerate for most video that is broadcast and earlier Tivos are better at displaying it. Unfortunately, that will also encode the telecined frames as-is, so you will see interlacing.

I just tried with my old profile for handbrake (hb_tivo_sd_crf) and I didn't like what it did to the aspect ratio of the file. I will see if I can tinker with it a bit and find something that I like better. The "benefit" of handbrake is that it has come built-in filters to inverse telecine. People have mixed results with it. I prefer to do my encodes by hand with avisynth and x264.


----------



## txporter

Ok, came up with a new Handbrake profile that seems to work pretty well. It will perform an inverse telecine on material as well which helps drive the size down a bit more. For the same Dexter clip, Handbrake completed the conversion in 1m 31s with a final bitrate of 1174kbps. The final framerate is 24.281 fps which is close to FILM rate. Handbrake's detection algorithm will allow variable frame rate which can be a problem for some uses. I haven't used Handbrake for a couple of years for my conversions, but when I did I really didn't notice any issues on my TivoHD with playback.

The is a profile base on the hb_tivo_sd_crf profile*:


Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
Handbrake tivo sd: mp4 container, Constant Quality (CRF=19) h.264 video, ac3 audio

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, MENCODER, HANDBRAKE, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
HANDBRAKE -i INPUT -4 -v -O -9 -5 -e x264 --x264-preset medium -f mp4 -q 19.0 -a 1 -E copy:ac3 -x keyint=48:min-keyint=4 --denoise="weak" --keep-display-aspect --crop 0:0:0:0 -o OUTPUT
 
# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
mp4

* I used the latest Handbrake CLI (0.9.6) for this profile (not the one included on kmttg). You will need to download the CLI here, and replace the one included with kmttg to use it. If you want to use it with the included Handbrake CLI (0.9.5), modify the profile as below:


Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
Handbrake tivo sd: mp4 container, Constant Quality (CRF=19) h.264 video, ac3 audio

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, MENCODER, HANDBRAKE, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
HANDBRAKE -i INPUT --cpu CPU_CORES -4 -v -O -9 -5 -e x264 -f mp4 -q 19.0 -a 1 -E ac3 -x keyint=48:min-keyint=4 --denoise="weak" --keep-display-aspect --crop 0:0:0:0 -o OUTPUT
 
# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
mp4


----------



## lpwcomp

Couple of things:

1. Is running kmttg under Win2k the cause of the times being EST rather than EDT?
edit: Now the times are correct.

2. The "Season Pass" button doesn't seem to work properly. It acts as if I hit the "Record" button.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> 2. The "Season Pass" button doesn't seem to work properly. It acts as if I hit the "Record" button.


 "Season Pass" button only for Guide table was erroneously bringing up Single Recording dialog. The buttons for Season Premieres and Search tables are fine. This was fixed in v0p8s version just released.


----------



## moyekj

v0p8s version released with an enhancement and some fixes. Consult the release_notes for details.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> "Season Pass" button only for Guide table was erroneously bringing up Single Recording dialog. The buttons for Season Premieres and Search tables are fine. This was fixed in v0p8s version just released.


OK. Thanks for the quick response. I have installed v0p8s and all is copacetic.

Enhancement request: Use the guide data to display what's playing on the tuners in addition to the channels.


----------



## moyekj

v0p8t version released with RPC/iPad remote related enhancements and fixes. If you use the RPC remote on Linux platform this contains fix to long-standing issue with Read timeouts on that platform. See release_notes wiki for details.


----------



## lrhorer

MrPaulAR said:


> I've been using KMTTG for quite some time and just a few weeks ago it started timing out when fetching the nowshoing information. Times out with both curl & java downloader after 2 minutes. It always says for me to check the MAK.
> 
> ...
> 
> I've tested the server by opeing a new session in my browser and copy pasting the MAK in the auth box and it works fine. I've upgraded kmttg to the lastes release and no change. Suggestions?


I'm suddenly having the same problem with one of my TiVos. I switched CATV providers, and the new provider offers a "free" Premier with their service, so I installed the Premier into the theater and moved the other TiVos around. Since they all got moved around, I renamed them on tivo.com, but now both Bobjour and Tivo Beacon seem to be confused about how many TiVos are on the network, what their IP addresses are, and what their names are. I can't get the TiVo in the guest room to return its NPL in kmttg no matter under which name I try the request.



moyekj said:


> Have you rebooted the TiVo? That usually fixes such problems.


Yes, numerous times.


----------



## lrhorer

moyekj said:


> Copy and paste the following into your browser (login=tivo passwd=10 digit MAK) and see if it returns xml with a full set of entries:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> https://10.1.1.2/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0
> 
> I know you mentioned you tried logging in with your browser, but it wasn't clear to me if your URL contained Recurse=Yes option.


Under FireFox, it gets a connection reset. Under IceWeasel it just returns a blank page.

Edit: Without the Recurse=Yes option, it returns an XML with many (but not all) of the videos on the TiVo. With the Recurse=Yes option, the tvlog reports:



Code:


Jun 22 08:03:37 (none) [TvHttp:443:83][1395]: write connection timed out, 1:01


----------



## ThAbtO

lrhorer said:


> I'm suddenly having the same problem with one of my TiVos. I switched CATV providers, and the new provider offers a "free" Premier with their service, so I installed the Premier into the theater and moved the other TiVos around. Since they all got moved around, I renamed them on tivo.com, but now both Bobjour and Tivo Beacon seem to be confused about how many TiVos are on the network, what their IP addresses are, and what their names are. I can't get the TiVo in the guest room to return its NPL in kmttg no matter under which name I try the request.


Check the IPs, any duplicate IPs?


----------



## lrhorer

ThAbtO said:


> Check the IPs, any duplicate IPs?


Nope, but some of the units the search "finds" are no longer valid. For example, when the Premier was first turned up, it had IP 192.168.1.13, issued from DHCP. I changed the IP to 192.168.1.105, and the unit can be found at that address, but the system still insists there is a TiVo at 192.168.1.13.


----------



## lrhorer

OK, I found the problem. For anyone who might have this issue in the future:

The fact the query was failing with the Recurse=Yes get field pointed to a problem with one of the folders. I brought up the NPL in the browser without the Recurse=Yes option and then started drilling into the folders one by one, starting with the newest ones. They all came up fine until I hit The Twilight Zone. This one timed out. I used a different method and looked at the recordings in the folder, focusing on the most recent ones, and there was one which was considerably shorter than all the others. I deleted that recording, and now I can query the TiVo from KMTTG.


----------



## ThAbtO

I recently changed to a new router, and before that, I set each of my Tivos to a static IP manually. But now, I have entered the MAC of each device, Tivos and computers, and they get a reserved static IP through the DHCP.

The old Linksys router crashes on me during Tivo transfers, but that was cut down with some internet traffic.


----------



## lrhorer

moyekj said:


> Turn off TS transfers. i.e. Disable the setting: config-Program Options-Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format.
> tivodecode can't handle TS TiVo files properly.


Hey, I have a request. Occasionally I come across a program that only transfers partially due to some error in the program. On my S3 TiVos, I can use tserver to transfer the program, but that is a bit of a manual pain. I haven't tried it yet on the Premier, but the Premier offers the potential option of attempting the transfer via TS, instead of the default PS. Right now, in kmttg, this requires configuring the program to use TS transfers, transferring the file, and then configuring the program back to use PS transfers. This is also a bit of a pain. What would be nice is a button that allows the user to transfer the selected program(s) using the alternate method to the configured one for one-shot attempts to transfer files in PS mode if TS is configured or TS mode if PS is configured.

One caveat: if you do decide to implement this feature, it might be prudent to have it disable the "combine download and tivodecode decrypt" function if implemented, since you say tivodecode does not properly handle transport streams. That, or perhaps better, make it a T instead of a pipe so the .TiVo file is retained in the event of a failure of tivodecode.


----------



## markmarz

I'm starting to migrate my use of kmttg from my windows laptop pointing to shares on my (mostly headless) debian server to running it on the server only. The laptop is just not as reliable as the always running server; besides since the server is always running, why keep my laptop running for hours on end just to pull shows?

I plan on using kmttg on the server to pull files onto a share intended as a staging area, no further processing on the server. I don't mind running comskip & videoredo later from the laptop when I feel like editing videos. Maybe I'll add wine to support comskip on the server, but it's not a powerful machine. We'll see, that's for later.

I see there's all sorts of nifty ways to run kmttg in the background, even as a daemon, against a list of shows to pull. But is there any way to kick off kmttg in gui mode from my laptop, so I can (say) select a long list of shows to download, and then end? In other words I'd use kmttg in gui mode to build a list of shows to pull, save the list somewhere, end kmttg gui, and then have the daemon process the list. 

The ideal addition to that scenario would be to be able to kick off kmttg in gui mode later to monitor and possibly alter the daemon processing (cancel a download, add another show) while the daemon is still processing the download list.

Feasible? Sensible? None of the above?


----------



## lrhorer

Basically you are talking about converting kmttg to a client-server platform. 'Interesting idea, and indeed one I would definitely use if moyekj decides to implement it. Depending on how he has structured the code, it might be a fairly simple thing to accomplish, or it might require a complete rewrite of the code.


----------



## wmcbrine

markmarz said:


> I plan on using kmttg on the server to pull files onto a share intended as a staging area, no further processing on the server.


Just use pyTivo for that.


----------



## markmarz

wmcbrine said:


> Just use pyTivo for that.


Hah! Brilliant!

I'm already running pyTivo as a daemon in support of vidmgr, which is cool. I can pull from the TivoHD onto a share no problem, just checked. Is there anything I should watch out for using pyTivo to push for vidmgr and possibly pull at the same time?


----------



## markmarz

I just thought of something. pyTivo is pointing to the same place for pulls and pushes, /mnt/samba/Videos

Is there any way to configure it to pull into one place but push from another? 
I'd like to pull to a work share and push from a 'production' share.


----------



## lpwcomp

markmarz said:


> I just thought of something. pyTivo is pointing to the same place for pulls and pushes, /mnt/samba/Videos
> 
> Is there any way to configure it to pull into one place but push from another?
> I'd like to pull to a work share and push from a 'production' share.


You can push from any share.


----------



## markmarz

lpwcomp said:


> You can push from any share.


Okay, I missed that, I'll review the vidmgr configuration. Thanks!


----------



## markmarz

markmarz said:


> Okay, I missed that, I'll review the vidmgr configuration. Thanks!


Okay, now I'm confused. Let me make clear what I'm doing now and where I'd like to end up. Right now I'm using vidmgr to push to my tivo. vidmgr uses the pyTivo.conf file to figure out where to push from; at least that's what I infer from:



Code:


[pytivos]
pytivo1.config=/usr/share/pyTivo/pyTivo.conf

vidmgr uses pyTivo to do the actual push as well, doesn't he?

I'd like to be able to use the same instance of pyTivo .. currently running as a daemon .. to pull shows from the tivo onto a different share than the push share.

I don't see a way to configure that in pyTivo or vidmgr. Please feel free to push my nose directly into it.


----------



## lrhorer

wmcbrine said:


> Just use pyTivo for that.


If one is not going to run tivodecode and comskip, absolutely. Of course one can run a script to handle those. One cannot delete the show after transferring, either, although that might be possible with Expect for the Premier and perhaps Curl with an S3.


----------



## lrhorer

markmarz said:


> Okay, now I'm confused. Let me make clear what I'm doing now and where I'd like to end up. Right now I'm using vidmgr to push to my tivo. vidmgr uses the pyTivo.conf file to figure out where to push from; at least that's what I infer from:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [pytivos]
> pytivo1.config=/usr/share/pyTivo/pyTivo.conf
> 
> vidmgr uses pyTivo to do the actual push as well, doesn't he?


Yes.



markmarz said:


> I'd like to be able to use the same instance of pyTivo .. currently running as a daemon .. to pull shows from the tivo onto a different share than the push share.
> 
> I don't see a way to configure that in pyTivo or vidmgr. Please feel free to push my nose directly into it.


That is typically the case. There can be many, many shares. The TTG directory is specified separately, and although it can be the same directory as one of the shares, it does not have to be a share directory. For example, my pyTivo.conf is:



Code:


[_tivo_SD]
audio_lang = en, eng, 0x80, 5.1, ac3

[_tivo_HD]
audio_lang = en, eng, 0x80, 5.1, ac3

[_tivo_00000DEADBEEF]

[Server]
tivo_password = XXXXXXX
tivo_mak = YYYYYYYYYYYY
ffmpeg = /usr/bin/ffmpeg
togo_path = /RAID/Server-Main/Movies/TiVo_TS
debug = True
tivo_username = [email protected]
port = 9032


[pyMusic]
type = music
path = /RAID/Music

[RAID Server]
force_alpha = True
type = video
path = /RAID/Recordings

[DVD]
path = /RAID/DVD
force_alpha = True
type = dvdvideo
fast_index = true

[Unverified]
type = video
path = /usr/share/pyTivo/Unverified


----------



## lpwcomp

markmarz said:


> Okay, now I'm confused. Let me make clear what I'm doing now and where I'd like to end up. Right now I'm using vidmgr to push to my tivo. vidmgr uses the pyTivo.conf file to figure out where to push from; at least that's what I infer from:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [pytivos]
> pytivo1.config=/usr/share/pyTivo/pyTivo.conf
> 
> vidmgr uses pyTivo to do the actual push as well, doesn't he?
> 
> I'd like to be able to use the same instance of pyTivo .. currently running as a daemon .. to pull shows from the tivo onto a different share than the push share.
> 
> I don't see a way to configure that in pyTivo or vidmgr. Please feel free to push my nose directly into it.


You need to define a share in pyTivo.

First shutdown vidmgr.

Try opening a browser tab, navigate to http://localhost:9032/, select "Web Configuration", "Add Section", put in whatever you want to name the share, "Save Changes", highlight the new section in the list, put "video" as the type, put in the full path to the directory, put "True" in the force_alpha field if you want it sorted alphabetically, "Save Changes" then "Restart pyTivo".

Restart vidmgr.

If the above doesn't work, shutdown both pyTivo and vidmgr and use a text editor to modify the pyTivo.conf file to add the share. You need to create an entry in the file that looks something like this:


Code:


[Videos]
type = video
path = /mnt/samba/Videos
force_alpha = True

(The "force_alpha" line is optional) Change "Videos" inside the [] to be whatever you want the new share name to be and "/mnt/samba/Videos" to be the full path of the directory you want to use. Save the edited file (you'll be replacing the existing file) Then restart pyTivo and vidmgr.


----------



## wmcbrine

pyTivo will handle tivodecode just fine.

markmarz, the directory or share name (either way) for pyTivo to pull to is specified by "togo_path" in the "Server" section of pyTivo.conf. And any video share can be pushed from, as others have said. I don't use VidMGR, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## lrhorer

wmcbrine said:


> pyTivo will handle tivodecode just fine.


Oh, it can spawn an external script on the file after transferring it? I didn't realize. In that case, of course, an external script calling tivodecode and then wine / comskip would be easy to set up. The section that calls a delete would be a bit trickier, but may be reasonable, as well. The trick will b e determining from which Tivo the file was transferred.

William,

When calling the external script, can pyTivo pass the name or IP of the TiVo?


----------



## todd_j_derr

todd_j_derr said:


> Crap, I only tested the new ffmpeg using WMP on my computer but for some reason the resulting files did not play at all well on my Xoom - it dropped a lot of frames and was basically unwatchable.


The third time was a charm. This time I ditched ffmpeg and did the transcoding (manually) using handbrake with a Xoom preset I cobbled together from various sources on the net. Also I was finally smart enough to test the files before I was sitting on a plane  Now I just need to incorporate that into a kmttg preset and I'll be good to go - although doing it manually isn't that big of a burden since handbrake has an encoding queue.


----------



## wmcbrine

lrhorer said:


> Oh, it can spawn an external script on the file after transferring it?


No. It will decode while transferring. It pipes it through.

May I suggest that further discussion of pyTivo be taken to the pyTivo thread, or its own thread, instead of the kmttg thread? I only brought it up to point out that it was not necessary to reengineer kmttg in order to do what pyTivo already does.


----------



## catfan64

I am using KMTTG to copy recordings from a Tivo series 2. The only setting I use is decrypt, which removes the .tivo extension. I can burn the copied recording (.mpg) to a DVD, or copy to a usb thumb drive, and play on my DVD player or laptop, but it doesn't fill the whole screen. Does anyone know the best encode profile to use, that would make it fill the whole screen, without losing any video quality?


----------



## lpwcomp

catfan64 said:


> I am using KMTTG to copy recordings from a Tivo series 2. The only setting I use is decrypt, which removes the .tivo extension. I can burn the copied recording (.mpg) to a DVD, or copy to a usb thumb drive, and play on my DVD player or laptop, but it doesn't fill the whole screen. Does anyone know the best encode profile to use, that would make it fill the whole screen, without losing any video quality?


What size screen, 4:3 or 16:9?

Is the video 4:3 or 16:9?

Are there black bars all around or just top and bottom or on the sides?

Does the picture look distorted?

What does it look like when you watch it on the TiVo?


----------



## catfan64

lpwcomp said:


> What size screen, 4:3 or 16:9?
> 
> Is the video 4:3 or 16:9?
> 
> Are there black bars all around or just top and bottom or on the sides?
> 
> Does the picture look distorted?
> 
> What does it look like when you watch it on the TiVo?


I want to watch it on 16:9

When i watch the copied file, there are black bars all around.

The picture does not look distorted.

When I watch it on Tivo (on a 16:9 tv) it has black bars at the top and bottom.


----------



## lpwcomp

catfan64 said:


> I want to watch it on 16:9
> 
> When i watch the copied file, there are black bars all around.
> 
> The picture does not look distorted.
> 
> When I watch it on Tivo (on a 16:9 tv) it has black bars at the top and bottom.


If the picture is not distorted when you watch it on the TiVo, I assume that these are movies that are wider than 16:9. I also assume that the TiVo and the DVD player are on two different TVs.

While this doesn't directly address your question, have you tried changing the settings on the DVD player or the display mode of the TV?


----------



## catfan64

I just noticed that in the program info for the show on the Tivo, it notes "letterbox". And if i am viewing it from my tivo, on my HD 16:9 TV, set at "normal", it has black bars all the way around. On "normal", the tivo menus have black bars on the left and right, so I keep it set at "wide", so the tivo menus fill the screen. I guess the recordings are actually being stretched to the left and right. Also note, that these are NOT HD recordings. This is a series 2 Tivo, and I am hooked up to cable, and do NOT have a HD cable converter box, so I assume everything I recieve is in standard definition/format.

Yes, the TiVo and the DVD player are on two different TVs. The TV with the DVD palyer is also a 16:9 HD tv.

I have tried using the ZOOM setting on the tv with the dvd player, and while it fills the screen, it also crops it in a way, that you loose some of the picture, and it degrades the picture quality noticably.

I'm sure this is probably getting real confusing to you now. It's confusing me!!!!




__________________


----------



## catfan64

Another thing i just realized. My Series 2 tivo is is hooked up to my HD TV using RCA composite cable (red, white, and yellow), as the Series 2 Tivo does not have HDMI or component outputs. In the TIVO settings for TV Aspect Ratio, I have it set on "Widescreen 16:9, but with the TV set to normal, the tivo menus have a black bars on the left and right. I would think that since the TIVO output is set to Widescreen 16:9, then it would fill the whole screen. Also, I have tried changing the Tivo TV Aspect Ratio to 4:3, and it does not change how it shows on the TV.


----------



## warehouse

Sorry if this has been asked before but I've searched through this whole thread and can't seem to find the answer. I would like to use kmttg to automatically transfer and encode HD files from my Tivo to a format which I can burn to a DVD. My understanding is that they need to be MPEG-2 in either mpg or avi containers for me to use something like "Windows DVD maker" to author the DVD. Unfortunately none of the installed encoder profiles I've seen in kmttg support this mode. Do I need to somehow create a new profile to support this? Is there an existing profile somewhere I can just add to the profiles directory?


----------



## droedl

I was unable to find a similar question in search.

I am getting the following when I try to launch kmttg.jar. "The Jave file kmttg.jar could not be launched. Check the Console for details." This is on a machine that I have used the program on before. I did transfer data from one hard disk to another recently, to an SSD. I have a similar configuration running on the same network on a Mac Mini with no issues.

Any tech interpreters out there who can read the tea leaves and explain what the console log is pointing to?

6/24/12 4:14:56.886 PM [0x0-0xfa0fa].com.apple.JarLauncher: Exception 
6/24/12 4:14:56.887 PM [0x0-0xfa0fa].com.apple.JarLauncher: in thread "main" 
6/24/12 4:14:56.888 PM [0x0-0xfa0fa].com.apple.JarLauncher: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/tivo/kmttg/main/kmttg
6/24/12 4:14:56.889 PM [0x0-0xfa0fa].com.apple.JarLauncher: Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.tivo.kmttg.main.kmttg
6/24/12 4:14:56.890 PM [0x0-0xfa0fa].com.apple.JarLauncher: at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:202)
6/24/12 4:14:56.890 PM [0x0-0xfa0fa].com.apple.JarLauncher: at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
6/24/12 4:14:56.895 PM [0x0-0xfa0fa].com.apple.JarLauncher: at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:190)
6/24/12 4:14:56.896 PM [0x0-0xfa0fa].com.apple.JarLauncher: at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:306)
6/24/12 4:14:56.896 PM [0x0-0xfa0fa].com.apple.JarLauncher: at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:301)
6/24/12 4:14:56.897 PM [0x0-0xfa0fa].com.apple.JarLauncher: at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:247)

Things I have tried:
Downloading and installing a fresh copy.
Making sure java is active and working.
Repairing disk permissions.

Platform: Mac OS X 10.7
MacBook Pro mid 2009


----------



## ThAbtO

warehouse said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before but I've searched through this whole thread and can't seem to find the answer. I would like to use kmttg to automatically transfer and encode HD files from my Tivo to a format which I can burn to a DVD. My understanding is that they need to be MPEG-2 in either mpg or avi containers for me to use something like "Windows DVD maker" to author the DVD. Unfortunately none of the installed encoder profiles I've seen in kmttg support this mode. Do I need to somehow create a new profile to support this? Is there an existing profile somewhere I can just add to the profiles directory?


Use the Decrypt option in KMTTG, that will make them .mpg. You can then use VideoReDo TVSuite (windows only) to edit out commercials and burn to DVD. Its not free but it works.


----------



## moyekj

droedl said:


> I was unable to find a similar question in search.
> 
> I am getting the following when I try to launch kmttg.jar. "The Jave file kmttg.jar could not be launched. Check the Console for details." This is on a machine that I have used the program on before. I did transfer data from one hard disk to another recently, to an SSD. I have a similar configuration running on the same network on a Mac Mini with no issues.
> 
> Any tech interpreters out there who can read the tea leaves and explain what the console log is pointing to?
> 
> 6/24/12 4:14:56.886 PM [0x0-0xfa0fa].com.apple.JarLauncher: Exception
> 6/24/12 4:14:56.887 PM [0x0-0xfa0fa].com.apple.JarLauncher: in thread "main"
> 6/24/12 4:14:56.888 PM [0x0-0xfa0fa].com.apple.JarLauncher: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/tivo/kmttg/main/kmttg
> 6/24/12 4:14:56.889 PM [0x0-0xfa0fa].com.apple.JarLauncher: Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.tivo.kmttg.main.kmttg
> 6/24/12 4:14:56.890 PM [0x0-0xfa0fa].com.apple.JarLauncher: at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:202)
> 6/24/12 4:14:56.890 PM [0x0-0xfa0fa].com.apple.JarLauncher: at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
> 6/24/12 4:14:56.895 PM [0x0-0xfa0fa].com.apple.JarLauncher: at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:190)
> 6/24/12 4:14:56.896 PM [0x0-0xfa0fa].com.apple.JarLauncher: at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:306)
> 6/24/12 4:14:56.896 PM [0x0-0xfa0fa].com.apple.JarLauncher: at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:301)
> 6/24/12 4:14:56.897 PM [0x0-0xfa0fa].com.apple.JarLauncher: at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:247)
> 
> Things I have tried:
> Downloading and installing a fresh copy.
> Making sure java is active and working.
> Repairing disk permissions.
> 
> Platform: Mac OS X 10.7
> MacBook Pro mid 2009


On a Mac you should launch "kmttg" script not "kmttg.jar". If there is a permissions problem then first do the following from command prompt:
chmod +x kmttg
./kmttg


----------



## droedl

moyekj said:


> On a Mac you should launch "kmttg" script not "kmttg.jar". If there is a permissions problem then first do the following from command prompt:
> chmod +x kmttg
> ./kmttg


Well I have been using the .jar file for the past couple years and for some reason it worked, still works on the mini. However, I just used your method and now kmttg is working on the affected machine. I appreciate it. I'm looking forward to doing some decrypting and encoding with the new SSD on the MBPro and seeing what it can do. Thanks!


----------



## lpwcomp

catfan64 said:


> Another thing i just realized. My Series 2 tivo is is hooked up to my HD TV using RCA composite cable (red, white, and yellow), as the Series 2 Tivo does not have HDMI or component outputs. In the TIVO settings for TV Aspect Ratio, I have it set on "Widescreen 16:9, but with the TV set to normal, the tivo menus have a black bars on the left and right. I would think that since the TIVO output is set to Widescreen 16:9, then it would fill the whole screen.


I don't remember and can't currently access my TiVo 2 (also connected to a 16:9 screen) but that is probably normal to avoid distorting the picture. You might try playing with various combinations of TiVo "Aspect Correction Mode" using the "Zoom" or "Window" button on the TiVo remote (if it works on a TiVo 2) and the TV's picture size.

The behavior of the DVD player sounds like the same problem I had when playing back a 16:9 SD recording on Premiere connected to a 16:9 TV. I used to record things like Law&Order from the SD channel on my THD since they would normally be viewed on a 4:3 TV and they are letterboxed. It was so annoying when I ended up watching on my Premiere that I switched to the HD channel. Again though, you might try various combinations of DVD player settings and TV picture size.

Hopefully someone else has encountered your problem and can answer your original question about an encoding profile.


----------



## range rat

Hi, newbie here. I've been encoding some .tivo files to .mp4's and can't seem to get the voice to sync. I'm using the ff_ipad profile and I'm not resorting to taking out commercials just yet. I just need to get 'em off the Premiere's hard disk to make room, but would like to enjoy the vids elsewhere. What am I doin' wrong?

Jon


----------



## moyekj

range rat said:


> Hi, newbie here. I've been encoding some .tivo files to .mp4's and can't seem to get the voice to sync. I'm using the ff_ipad profile and I'm not resorting to taking out commercials just yet. I just need to get 'em off the Premiere's hard disk to make room, but would like to enjoy the vids elsewhere. What am I doin' wrong?
> 
> Jon


 You need to run the QS Fix step either using VideoRedo if you have it else ProjectX.


----------



## range rat

Thanks, just dug that up. Doin' it now.

Jon


----------



## lrhorer

Hey moyekj,

I just noticed something. Running a previous version of kmttg under Linux, the CPU usage was very low, except when it was running a demux/decrypt or comskip operation. I recently upgraded to the most recent version of kmttg, and now whenever kmttg is running, java pegs both CPU meters. Do you have any idea what might be the issue? I cannot categorically state it has happened ever since the upgrade, but the upgrade was done only a few days ago, and I noticed the pegged CPUs just the day before yesterday. Looking at it last night and today, top shows java eating up more than 130% of a full CPU load, and the usage meters drop right off when I stop kmttg.


----------



## moyekj

lrhorer said:


> Hey moyekj,
> 
> I just noticed something. Running a previous version of kmttg under Linux, the CPU usage was very low, except when it was running a demux/decrypt or comskip operation. I recently upgraded to the most recent version of kmttg, and now whenever kmttg is running, java pegs both CPU meters. Do you have any idea what might be the issue? I cannot categorically state it has happened ever since the upgrade, but the upgrade was done only a few days ago, and I noticed the pegged CPUs just the day before yesterday. Looking at it last night and today, top shows java eating up more than 130% of a full CPU load, and the usage meters drop right off when I stop kmttg.


 Not sure, but obviously that's not normal. The whole program runs a master loop with msecs between operations thus keeping CPU consumption to a minimum for Java stuff. Perhaps in your upgrade you upgraded Java version to 7 or something newer than you had before? Also you should try both in GUI and background/batch modes to see if there is any difference.


----------



## range rat

Hi,

My computer was merrily grinding away at its tasks when it had a hiccup and shut down (I know why; it's old). Restarting kmttg let it resume where it had left off (I had "Automatically restore job queue between sessions" on) and it continues, writing over the last interrupted outputs as expected. However, I can't find the job queue displayed anywhere; it used to be in the middle listbox showing status. Any idea how to bring that up -- I like watching the colored bar get bigger as it goes?



Thanks,

Jon


----------



## lpwcomp

2 related RFEs.

1. Add "pyTivo Push destination" to specific Auto-transfer settings.

2. Add support for push to remote TiVos.

Plus a question: does the communication interface enable the creation of a manual recording?


----------



## range rat

range rat said:


> Hi,
> 
> My computer was merrily grinding away at its tasks when it had a hiccup and shut down (I know why; it's old). Restarting kmttg let it resume where it had left off (I had "Automatically restore job queue between sessions" on) and it continues, writing over the last interrupted outputs as expected. However, I can't find the job queue displayed anywhere; it used to be in the middle listbox showing status. Any idea how to bring that up -- I like watching the colored bar get bigger as it goes?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jon


And another question: If I quit the app while it's working on something, will it resume where it left off in the output files, or will it just restart that task again?


----------



## ThAbtO

range rat said:


> And another question: If I quit the app while it's working on something, will it resume where it left off in the output files, or will it just restart that task again?


Auto-Resume is not supported on the Tivo, it would just start over again.

An alternative is to use the 'Transfer from paused point' option, but you would have separate files, and duplicate filenames, and if you have overwrite files on, with overwrite off, it would not transfer at all.

I have used the 'paused point' transfer method, and simply used the commercial break, to find and join the files using VideoReDo.


----------



## lrhorer

moyekj said:


> Not sure, but obviously that's not normal. The whole program runs a master loop with msecs between operations thus keeping CPU consumption to a minimum for Java stuff. Perhaps in your upgrade you upgraded Java version to 7 or something newer than you had before?


Nope. The only thing I upgraded ws kmttg. I downloaded the newest version.



Code:


RAID-Server:~# java -version
java version "1.6.0_18"
OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.8.3) (6b18-1.8.3-2)
OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 16.0-b13, mixed mode)




moyekj said:


> Also you should try both in GUI and background/batch modes to see if there is any difference.


You mean the -a and -b switch? They don't run, but then I don't have any batches or automatic transfers set up:



Code:


RAID-Server:~# kmttg -a
RAID-Server:~# ERROR: Address already in use
STARTING AUTO TRANSFERS
ERROR: No auto keywords setup
ERROR: No keywords defined in /usr/share/kmttg/auto.ini... aborting
EXITING BATCH MODE
SHUTTING DOWN
RAID-Server:~# kmttg -b
RAID-Server:~# ERROR: Address already in use
STARTING BATCH MODE SINGLE LOOP TRANSFERS
ERROR: No auto keywords setup
ERROR: No keywords defined in /usr/share/kmttg/auto.ini... aborting
EXITING BATCH MODE
SHUTTING DOWN

The "Address already in use" messages are odd, though.


----------



## moyekj

I run kmttg on a Linux system with CentOS 5.4 (Kernel Version 2.6.18-164.el5) and monitor using htop and java CPU is 0% when just sitting in GUI doing nothing.

/usr/bin/java -version
java version "1.6.0"
OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b09)
OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 1.6.0-b09, mixed mode)

Don't know if it has anything to do with problem but perhaps try turning off "Look for Tivos on network" under config-Tivos tab to see if that changes anything.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> does the communication interface enable the creation of a manual recording?


 Not as far as I can tell.


----------



## lrhorer

moyekj said:


> I run kmttg on a Linux system with CentOS 5.4 (Kernel Version 2.6.18-164.el5) and monitor using htop and java CPU is 0% when just sitting in GUI doing nothing.


Yeah, it definitely should be, or close to it.



moyekj said:


> Don't know if it has anything to do with problem but perhaps try turning off "Look for Tivos on network" under config-Tivos tab to see if that changes anything.


I had already tried that. Something in Java must have gotten mucked up, although how I have no idea, because Galleon has the same trouble, and kmttg started acting oddly. I'll have to take the time to purge Java later. For the time being I am running kmttg on another platform.


----------



## range rat

ThAbtO said:


> Auto-Resume is not supported on the Tivo, it would just start over again.
> 
> An alternative is to use the 'Transfer from paused point' option, but you would have separate files, and duplicate filenames, and if you have overwrite files on, with overwrite off, it would not transfer at all.
> 
> I have used the 'paused point' transfer method, and simply used the commercial break, to find and join the files using VideoReDo.


Do you have an alternative to VideoReDo to join files? Can Handbrake do that?

Also, I'm finding ffmpeg is failing with large files, on the order of processing a 11, 795,000 K TiVo file. Is that a known problem, or is it unique to me?

Thanks for your continued help,

Jon


----------



## ThAbtO

range rat said:


> Do you have an alternative to VideoReDo to join files? Can Handbrake do that?
> 
> Also, I'm finding ffmpeg is failing with large files, on the order of processing a 11, 795,000 K TiVo file. Is that a known problem, or is it unique to me?
> 
> Thanks for your continued help,
> 
> Jon


Handbrake and ffmpeg does not do joining, just converting. I use VideoReDo as it can edit commercials as well as join multiple files into one in the order I want.


----------



## wmcbrine

range rat said:


> Also, I'm finding ffmpeg is failing with large files, on the order of processing a 11, 795,000 K TiVo file. Is that a known problem, or is it unique to me?


Just you. I doubt it's the size per se, probably glitches in those specific files?


----------



## mreaves53

Does anyone have a profile for a Toshiba Thrive?

Thanks


----------



## moyekj

Recently with new Elite I used tivo.com to copy over all season passes from a Premiere that is being retired. I use tivo.com because the RPC method only works for programs that currently have guide data and I have a bunch of season passes that don't have guide data right now. However I've discovered that any season pass that was created from tivo.com cannot be deleted properly using RPC remote. The RPC call actually returns success for deletion but it actually doesn't. Deleting from TiVo itself does work. Deleting season passes that were created on TiVo or via RPC work fine, it's just the tivo.com created ones that won't delete.


----------



## Hercules67

Does anyone know how to BRAKE a video file into 2 (like a premiere episode of #1 and #2 since they are titled separately)?

Do the VideoRedo forums talk about that?

Thank you if you can point me to the right place in advance.


----------



## ThAbtO

Hercules67 said:


> Does anyone know how to BRAKE a video file into 2 (like a premiere episode of #1 and #2 since they are titled separately)?
> 
> Do the VideoRedo forums talk about that?
> 
> Thank you if you can point me to the right place in advance.


Using VideoReDo, its simple. Just like when editing commercials out. You highlight the section you do not want, and remove (temporarily), save as a new .mpg file. Next do the same thing but after removing your delete marks, you mark and remove the other portion to save as another .mpg file.


----------



## caddyroger

I tried using different version of Kmttg with this problem. It take any where from 30 to 45 seconds to list the programs. At the very top it flash about every 10 second until the page loads. What could be the problem?


----------



## lrhorer

I have two issues I've just come across. I upgraded to the latest release of kmttg a few weeks ago, and it seems to me the refresh behavior has changed. Previously, when one clicked on the refresh tab for a TiVo, the program listing for that TiVo would go blank until the new listing was obtained. Now the old listing stays in place until the new listing is retrieved and output. I can see an argument for the new method, but having used it for a couple of weeks, I really find the old behavior to be more of an advantage. Is there any way to have the new software revert to the old behavior?

The second is related to automated downloads. I don't very often transfer series to the server, so I have not made any use of the automated download feature until this time. I recently switched to a new CATV company, however, and there are a few new channels which happen to have a handful of series I am transferring using kmttg. I do not see a way, however, to get kmttg to transfer the content to anything but the default kmttg directory. That drive cannot hold the content, and in any case I want the output to go to the server, not a local workstation drive. Is there any way to tell kmttg to save the downloads to another directory, in this case specifically a network share?


----------



## lrhorer

caddyroger said:


> I tried using different version of Kmttg with this problem. It take any where from 30 to 45 seconds to list the programs. At the very top it flash about every 10 second until the page loads. What could be the problem?


You mean to display the contents of a TiVo? If the Tivo has very much on it in the way of content, that does not sound excessive, to me.


----------



## moyekj

lrhorer said:


> The second is related to automated downloads. I don't very often transfer series to the server, so I have not made any use of the automated download feature until this time. I recently switched to a new CATV company, however, and there are a few new channels which happen to have a handful of series I am transferring using kmttg. I do not see a way, however, to get kmttg to transfer the content to anything but the default kmttg directory. That drive cannot hold the content, and in any case I want the output to go to the server, not a local workstation drive. Is there any way to tell kmttg to save the downloads to another directory, in this case specifically a network share?


 ".TiVo Output Dir" under config-File Settings defines the dir for downloaded .TiVo files. If using Windows kmttg service note that there can be issues with Windows service not being able to access network share. When kmttg can't access the specified dir it will default to writing to install dir. To access network share for windows service:
1. Make sure kmttg service runs using your normal login name instead of Windows default service
2. Specify network shares using \\host\path\to\dir syntax

If using windows service I would recommend getting things working using GUI first (Auto Transfers-Run Once in GUI or Auto Transfers-Loop in GUI) before using the service mode which can be a pain.

For Linux it's a lot simpler generally. As long as kmttg can read/write to specified dir it should take what you setup in config.

For your other query about not emptying list on new NPL query I got several complaints about old behavior, especially for people with a lot of entries where it can take several minutes get the list. There is no option for 1 way or the other right now.


----------



## caddyroger

lrhorer said:


> You mean to display the contents of a TiVo? If the Tivo has very much on it in the way of content, that does not sound excessive, to me.


It is at the very top. it reads playlist: 0.00.00 kmttg.
You might right I have several hundred programs in the play list. I was wanting to make sure.
Thanks


----------



## Hercules67

ThAbtO said:


> Using VideoReDo, its simple. Just like when editing commercials out. You highlight the section you do not want, and remove (temporarily), save as a new .mpg file. Next do the same thing but after removing your delete marks, you mark and remove the other portion to save as another .mpg file.


I thought it could be done, I just never tried... Maybe I need to give it a chance and see what kind of results I get.

Thanks. :up:


----------



## lpwcomp

I have determined that, if you have an external TiVo defined in pyTivo and everything else setup for push to external TiVo, you can add it to kmttg using the TSN (dashes removed) as the name and anything in the IP address field. It can then be set as the Push destination and the Push will succeed. Including (I hope) auto pushes.

If you have "Start NPL jobs when starting kmttg GUI" enabled, you will get an error when first starting up since it can't access the remote TiVo but just ignore it.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

range rat said:


> Also, I'm finding ffmpeg is failing with large files, on the order of processing a 11, 795,000 K TiVo file. Is that a known problem, or is it unique to me?





wmcbrine said:


> Just you. I doubt it's the size per se, probably glitches in those specific files?


Something else to check for:

Not sure how you're invoking ffmpeg. Directly (I've never used it directly) or as a side effect of HandBrake?

If using HandBrake, be sure to have "Large file size" checkbox set in the GUI, otherwise you will definitely have problems with output files larger than 4 GB. You would think that HandBrake would output an error/warning if this checkbox wasn't set and it created a large file, but it doesn't warn. It just silently produces a corrupt file. (And I don't care if it puts an assert error in the logs, creating a greater than 4 GB file with 32-bit offset atoms is a known failure, they *shouldn't* allow that file to remain).

Perhaps there's a similar switch for invoking ffmpeg directly.


----------



## lpwcomp

Small problem with kmttg. For the duration of Olympic coverage, locally Jeopardy! is being shown on a different channel from the normal one, which is the local NBC affiliate. kmttg will not let me create a Season Pass for the "new" channel and issues a message that reads


> Existing SP with same title found, not scheduling: Jeopardy!


----------



## minimeh

Using the TiVo GUI itself, I had set up a SP for the summer Olympics on the local NBC affiliate. Then I sought out the listing on CNBC using the guide. From there I took the normal steps to set up a SP on that channel. In the process of setting up options, I became aware that I was actually working with the original SP, not creating a new one on a different channel. Assuming some operator error, I started all over again and sure enough, I could only modify the original SP on the NBC channel, not create a new SP on the CNBC channel, even though I was starting the SP creation from the CNBC listing in the guide.

So, I'm thinking what you saw was a reflection of a limitation in TiVo, not an issue with kmttg.


----------



## cherry ghost

minimeh said:


> Using the TiVo GUI itself, I had set up a SP for the summer Olympics on the local NBC affiliate. Then I sought out the listing on CNBC using the guide. From there I took the normal steps to set up a SP on that channel. In the process of setting up options, I became aware that I was actually working with the original SP, not creating a new one on a different channel. Assuming some operator error, I started all over again and sure enough, I could only modify the original SP on the NBC channel, not create a new SP on the CNBC channel, even though I was starting the SP creation from the CNBC listing in the guide.
> 
> So, I'm thinking what you saw was a reflection of a limitation in TiVo, not an issue with kmttg.


There are three options under Season Pass Options

Modify
Cancel
Get Another

You want to use Get Another and then select the proper channel.


----------



## minimeh

I did not notice "Get Another". So, operator error indeed.

I'll check that tonight when I get home. Thanks!


----------



## lpwcomp

minimeh said:


> Using the TiVo GUI itself, I had set up a SP for the summer Olympics on the local NBC affiliate. Then I sought out the listing on CNBC using the guide. From there I took the normal steps to set up a SP on that channel. In the process of setting up options, I became aware that I was actually working with the original SP, not creating a new one on a different channel. Assuming some operator error, I started all over again and sure enough, I could only modify the original SP on the NBC channel, not create a new SP on the CNBC channel, even though I was starting the SP creation from the CNBC listing in the guide.
> 
> So, I'm thinking what you saw was a reflection of a limitation in TiVo, not an issue with kmttg.


Definitely not a problem with the TiVo. I had no problem creating the SP from the TiVo. There was also no problem when I used tivo.com to do pretty much the exact same thing on a TiVo 2.



cherry ghost said:


> There are three options under Season Pass Options
> 
> Modify
> Cancel
> Get Another
> 
> You want to use Get Another and then select the proper channel.


And that is just when using the HDUI. The SDUI doesn't have that. If you are using the SDUI, the only time you get presented with the "Modify" option is if you have selected an episode on the same channel as the SP. There is no "Get Another". The SDUI doesn't even recognize that you have an existing SP for a program if it is on a different channel.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Small problem with kmttg. For the duration of Olympic coverage, locally Jeopardy! is being shown on a different channel from the normal one, which is the local NBC affiliate. kmttg will not let me create a Season Pass for the "new" channel and issues a message that reads


 I'll have to amend the code to check channel name in addition to title for season pass scheduling in next release.


----------



## mattack

I think I made this request before, but I'll repeat it/them.

I *really* wish that the "get only 1 page of Now Playing" and "resume downloads" options were checkboxes instead of in the prefs and in the menu (respectively). I switch both of those often. Since I was the one that asked for the former, I really only ever go between 1 and all pages, so the more in depth configurability isn't needed.

Also, there are a lot of shows nowadays that don't have the "episode title", like late night talk shows. Is there a way I can use the Description (or part of it) in the filename IF the episode title doesn't exist?

e.g.
Late Show with David Letterman
"Steve Martin, Norah Jones performs"
7/31/2012
Description: "Steve Martin, Norah Jones performs"
would transfer "properly" (the way I want), but


Late Show with David Letterman
7/31/2012
Description: "Steve Martin, Norah Jones performs"

would transfer as
7/31/12 shownum .mpeg

(there's an extra space in there too which I have to figure out in the settings).


----------



## lpwcomp

mattack said:


> Also, there are a lot of shows nowadays that don't have the "episode title", like late night talk shows. Is there a way I can use the Description (or part of it) in the filename IF the episode title doesn't exist?
> 
> e.g.
> Late Show with David Letterman
> "Steve Martin, Norah Jones performs"
> 7/31/2012
> Description: "Steve Martin, Norah Jones performs"
> would transfer "properly" (the way I want), but
> 
> Late Show with David Letterman
> 7/31/2012
> Description: "Steve Martin, Norah Jones performs"
> 
> would transfer as
> 7/31/12 shownum .mpeg
> 
> (there's an extra space in there too which I have to figure out in the settings).


Does it have to be in the filename or would building an episode title in the metadata be acceptable?

Are you able to build kmttg from the source?

When do you need it?

to moyekj - not trying to preempt you or step on your toes, it's just that I am currently running a (self) modified version of kmttg that creates an episode title if there isn't one and I could send a patch to mattack. If you'd rather I not do that, I'll understand and will cease and desist.


----------



## WDWPassholder

I realize this thread is for the kmttg in general, not just for Mac, but it seemed like the best location to ask my question. If there is a better spot, please advise. I also tried posting a comment on the web install page (code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/mac_osx_installation) but guessing that is not the best location.

I currently use kmttg version v0p8r on my iMac running Lion. I am wanting to upgrade to Mountain Lion, but unsure if there are any known issues running kmttg on Mountain Lion. Within another thread I did see message from one person who that said they were successfully running kmttg on Mountain Lion.

What are the key pieces to understanding in advance of just trying it, whether kmttg should be successful on a new version of the Mac OS ?

I noticed that there is a newer version of kmttg, v0p8t, how would I know whether that is required?

Please advise, just blindly trying it might have been my path years ago, but I am hopefully getting wiser with old age.


----------



## spamjam

mattack said:


> Also, there are a lot of shows nowadays that don't have the "episode title", like late night talk shows. Is there a way I can use the Description (or part of it) in the filename IF the episode title doesn't exist?


As an aside, there is a thread about this problem. It's known, but there's no solution as of yet.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=489815


----------



## kpeters59

Subject kinda says it all...

I'm using Windows7/XBMC as a Home Theater Machine for my daughters TV. 

Many shows that come off of The Disney Channel, among others, just really won't play. They skip/stutter and CPU usage goes very high.

I've set up an encoding profile, but that actually doesn't work perfectly and takes way too long.

Is it just a codec issue? How should I change that?

I finally went ahead and paid Tivo for their Desktop software, but that had basically no effect.

I've been messing with this for quite a while and had mostly given up.

Any ideas? What should I try next?

Thanks,

-KP


----------



## lrhorer

When kmttg launches, it sorts the NPL list on each TiVo in a way very similar to how the TiVo does with folders disabled, or perhaps it doesn't sort at all, and displays the videos just the way the TiVo sends them. In any case, I like that sort order. Fairly often I need to implement a different sort order by clicking on one or the other of the column headers. Once this is done, however, I have not discovered any way to return to the default sort order, other than shutting down kmttg and re-opening it. Is there a way to do so? If not, moyekj, can there be?


----------



## lrhorer

Would it be practical to add the first aired date to the descriptions in the NPL lists?


----------



## lpwcomp

lrhorer said:


> Would it be practical to add the first aired date to the descriptions in the NPL lists?


Probably not. OAD doesn't appear to be one of the fields returned by the NPL query.


----------



## lrhorer

Yeah, you're right. Damn. A query to the net could work and it could be scraped from there, but it might be rather frail and a pain to code.


----------



## lrhorer

kpeters59 said:


> Subject kinda says it all...
> 
> I'm using Windows7/XBMC as a Home Theater Machine for my daughters TV.


Try recoding to something else. You also might try using something other than Windows.



kpeters59 said:


> Many shows that come off of The Disney Channel, among others, just really won't play. They skip/stutter and CPU usage goes very high.


On the server or the client? You don't mention what sort of client.



kpeters59 said:


> Is it just a codec issue? How should I change that?


Since you don't tell us what codec you are using, it's hard to say.



kpeters59 said:


> I finally went ahead and paid Tivo for their Desktop software, but that had basically no effect.


Well, there's a shock. 



kpeters59 said:


> Any ideas? What should I try next?


Try giving us more information. You haven't given us much with which to work.


----------



## lpwcomp

lrhorer said:


> Yeah, you're right. Damn. A query to the net could work and it could be scraped from there, but it might be rather frail and a pain to code.


No need to go to the net. You could get it from the TiVo but you'd have to get the metadata for each recording in the list. Doable but probably not worth the additional overhead.


----------



## lrhorer

lpwcomp said:


> No need to go to the net. You could get it from the TiVo but you'd have to get the metadata


Oh, that's right, isn't it? Retrieving the metadata can be a separate process. So maybe the suggestion is not so far fetched.



lpwcomp said:


> for each recording in the list. Doable but probably not worth the additional overhead.


'Nary a bit. It is only required when one highlights a show in the list. The description (and the OAD in this case) are only displayed when an item is highlighted. I'm not suggesting any modification to that behavior.


----------



## lpwcomp

lrhorer said:


> 'Nary a bit. It is only required when one highlights a show in the list. The description (and the OAD in this case) are only displayed when an item is highlighted. I'm not suggesting any modification to that behavior.


Does reduce it quite a bit but would still require a query that isn't currently being done. Description _*is*_ part of the data returned by the NPL query.

Hmm. How about having a right mouse click work like the "Info" button on the TiVo remote? Perhaps in a pop-up window? Maybe I'll play around with that. I've already made a few mods in the version I'm running. What's one more?


----------



## lrhorer

lpwcomp said:


> Does reduce it quite a bit but would still require a query that isn't currently being done.


Yes.



lpwcomp said:


> Description _*is*_ part of the data returned by the NPL query.


Yes, I know. It's right there in black and yellow from a simple secure HTTP call to the TiVo web server.



lpwcomp said:


> Hmm. How about having a right mouse click work like the "Info" button on the TiVo remote? Perhaps in a pop-up window?


Why? Why not include with the usual left mouse click? The left mouse click already implies one wants to know more than the default title information. Do you feel retrieving the metadata will result in an excessively long delay in displaying the description info?



lpwcomp said:


> Maybe I'll play around with that. I've already made a few mods in the version I'm running. What's one more?


So I've seen. Of course moyekj needs to chime in, I think, on the advisability of your starting a new fork. I'm sure he would welcome any code updates, though. I also have a small concern over some of the mods you have stated you have made. I don't think I want the episode title monkeyed with in the metadata.


----------



## lpwcomp

lrhorer said:


> Yes.
> 
> Yes, I know. It's right there in black and yellow from a simple secure HTTP call to the TiVo web server.
> 
> Why? Why not include with the usual left mouse click? The left mouse click already implies one wants to know more than the default title information. Do you feel retrieving the metadata will result in an excessively long delay in displaying the description info?
> 
> So I've seen. Of course moyekj needs to chime in, I think, on the advisability of your starting a new fork. I'm sure he would welcome any code updates, though. I also have a small concern over some of the mods you have stated you have made. I don't think I want the episode title monkeyed with in the metadata.


I have no plans nor desire to set up my own fork nor to deploy any versions of my own or even patches. For me, it would be more a case of proof of concept and for my own use. If moyekj wants my patches, he is welcome to them.

Yes, I think it would be preferable to have a different mechanism to access the additional data. Modifying existing behavior is to be avoided unless it is enough of an improvement to justify it. IMHO, this doesn't qualify.

As to the specific mod you mentioned, I don't "monkey" with the episode title, I simply create one in its absence. However, while it more or less does what I need, it is nowhere near ready for prime time. I would like to make it an option and have it use a template.


----------



## lrhorer

lpwcomp said:


> I have no plans nor desire to set up my own fork nor to deploy any versions of my own or even patches. For me, it would be more a case of proof of concept and for my own use. If moyekj wants my patches, he is welcome to them.


OK. I can applaud that decision and the reasoning behind it.



lpwcomp said:


> Yes, I think it would be preferable to have a different mechanism to access the additional data. Modifying existing behavior is to be avoided unless it is enough of an improvement to justify it. IMHO, this doesn't qualify.


There I disagree, both generally and specifically. IMO, existing behavior should always be modified whenever practical unless the modification introduces unwarranted complexity, errors, or otherwise impairs the application at some level, and as long as the modification results in additional features relevant to the application. I agree making a change just to be making a change - like trivial modifications to a UI - is unwarranted. In this case, however, the OAD is a significant, if small, piece of the information set that is retrieved when one left clicks (or does an up or down arrow) on a title in the upper screen, but one which TiVo chose to leave out of the retrieval, requiring an additional one to be employed.

Of course I cannot force you to choose one method over the other, or even to make the attempt at all. I would not want to try to do so even if I could. It's entirely your prerogative.



lpwcomp said:


> As to the specific mod you mentioned, I don't "monkey" with the episode title, I simply create one in its absence.


Well, that's what I mean. With only a relatively few exceptions (about 1 in 10), most of the programs I transfer should not have an episode title, at all, and so far every single one of the few that should have, does.

Actually, the main issue I am having at the moment is I am downloading a series which has a number of 2 or 3 part episodes where the unique episodes all have precisely the same name. This makes kmttg think they are the same title and causes it not to download one of them. What's worse, since the episodes are often broadcast on the same day, the resultant file names when transferred manually are precisely the same. This makes handling the files a real pain, especially since I take such programs and splice them together to make one long episode. It would be nice to be able to induce kmttg to go ahead and transfer such "duplicates" and give them a unique name, but depending on the mechanics of kmttg's internal selection mechanism, I can see how that could cause some very real issues.



lpwcomp said:


> However, while it more or less does what I need, it is nowhere near ready for prime time. I would like to make it an option and have it use a template.


OK, well that is fine. As long as its action is not unilateral and can be disabled if the user chooses, I'm good with it.


----------



## lpwcomp

lrhorer said:


> There I disagree, both generally and specifically. IMO, existing behavior should always be modified whenever practical unless the modification introduces unwarranted complexity, errors, or otherwise impairs the application at some level, and as long as the modification results in additional features relevant to the application. I agree making a change just to be making a change - like trivial modifications to a UI - is unwarranted. In this case, however, the OAD is a significant, if small, piece of the information set that is retrieved when one left clicks (or does an up or down arrow) on a title in the upper screen, but one which TiVo chose to leave out of the retrieval, requiring an additional one to be employed.
> 
> Of course I cannot force you to choose one method over the other, or even to make the attempt at all. I would not want to try to do so even if I could. It's entirely your prerogative.


On the general issue, I think we're going to have to agree to disagree. On the specific issue, there will be a delay in displaying the additional datum (or data if it is more than the OAD). Said delay may be fairly small but it will probably be noticeable. Also, I don't really see the point in adding just the OAD, which isn't always available. If you're going to get the rest of the metadata anyway, might as well display it all. And writing it to the log (as is done now) just doesn't seem right to me with that amount of data.



lrhorer said:


> Well, that's what I mean. With only a relatively few exceptins (about 1 in 10), most of the programs I transfer should not have an episode title, at all, and so far every single one of the few that should have, does.


Don't know if this would make a difference or not, but it also doesn't generate an episode title unless "isEpisodic" is "true".



lrhorer said:


> Actually, the main issue I am having at the moment is I am downloading a series which has a number of 2 or 3 part episodes where the unique episodes all have precisely the same name. This makes kmttg think they are the same title and causes it not to download one of them. What's worse, since the episodes are often broadcast on the same day, the resultant file names when transferred manually are precisely the same. This makes handling the files a real pain, especially since I take such programs and splice them together to make one long episode. It would be nice to be able to induce kmttg to go ahead and transfer such "duplicates" and give them a unique name, but depending on the mechanics of kmttg's internal selection mechanism, I can see how that could cause some very real issues.


You actually have two separate issues, both possibly soluble w/o code changes.

The first one obviously is the failure to download. Have you tried setting the "Treat each recording as unique" checkbox? BTW, I haven't looked at this part of the code very thoroughly, but I don't think kmttg uses the episode title unless the programId is missing. I suspect that these "episodes" were originally one long episode and thus never got unique ids.

Of course, this will lead to your second problem: file name collision. You could probably remedy this by adding [hour] and [min] to the file name template but of course since this is currently a global setting, it will apply to all of your downloads. One of the things I was considering doing, again for my own purposes, was adding support for multiple filename (and episodetitle ) templates and have the template names to use stored in each auto transfer entry. I already added "push-to-tivo" to the entry so that different shows can be pushed to different TiVos. In all cases, the default would be to use the value in the global configuration settings.


----------



## lpwcomp

Once again, I left out something. All of the mods I have made to date are to support my auto transfer-push of a series to a remote TiVo.


----------



## lrhorer

lpwcomp said:


> On the general issue, I think we're going to have to agree to disagree.


OK 



lpwcomp said:


> On the specific issue, there will be a delay in displaying the additional datum (or data if it is more than the OAD). Said delay may be fairly small but it will probably be noticeable.


Yes, that would be a genuine concern. I absolutely agree impacting the general performance of the program for a single fairly minor feature is a poor decision.



lpwcomp said:


> Also, I don't really see the point in adding just the OAD, which isn't always available.


Well, it looks like it is always available for series and never for non-series, which makes sense:



Code:


RAID-Server:/RAID/Recordings# ls -1 *.txt | wc -l
908
RAID-Server:/RAID/Recordings# grep -i originalAirDate *.txt | wc -l
0
RAID-Server:/RAID/Recordings/Star Trek The Next Generation# grep -i originalAirDate *.txt | wc -l
162
RAID-Server:/RAID/Recordings/Star Trek The Next Generation# ls -1 *.txt | wc -l
162
RAID-Server:/RAID/Recordings/JAG# grep -i originalAirDate *.txt | wc -l
62
RAID-Server:/RAID/Recordings/JAG# ls -1 *.txt | wc -l
62
RAID-Server:/RAID/Recordings/Frasier# ls -1 *.txt | wc -l
53
RAID-Server:/RAID/Recordings/Frasier# grep -i originalAirDate *.txt | wc -l
53




lpwcomp said:


> If you're going to get the rest of the metadata anyway, might as well display it all.


Hmm. Perhaps. I think some of it may not really be useful, but perhaps most is.



lpwcomp said:


> And writing it to the log (as is done now) just doesn't seem right to me with that amount of data.


But that is the point. Since only entries that are specifically selected by the user are logged, it doesn't represent that much data. I guess this is a bit of a gray area, depending in part on how much data one decides to actually display. Certainly just the OAD won't add much at all to the volume of the log file.

I certainly can empathize how going to the trouble of retrieving all that data and then throwing most of it away wounds your developer's soul. It would wound mine, too.



lpwcomp said:


> Don't know if this would make a difference or not, but it also doesn't generate an episode title unless "isEpisodic" is "true".


OK, well, there also should be no OAD unless "isEpisodic" is "true".

That brings up and extremely interesting point, however. Historically, the "isEpisode" metafield has been very unreliable on programs coming from the TiVos, so much so I wrote the following script to fix the issue

Episodefix:


Code:


#! /bin/bash
Fname=/RAID/Recordings/episode.tmp
Action=0
echo $* | tr '[:upper:]' '[:lower:]' | grep -q nepisode && Action=-1
echo $* | tr '[:upper:]' '[:lower:]' | grep -q yepisode && Action=1
[[ Action -eq 0 ]] && echo "Usage Note: nepisode = ignore non-episodes  yepisode = ignore episodes"

MaxDepth=""
for Arg in $*
do
	if [[ $MaxDepth == "-maxdepth" ]]
	then
		MaxDepth="$MaxDepth $Arg"
		break
	fi
	[[ $Arg == "-maxdepth" ]] && MaxDepth="-maxdepth"
done

MinDepth=""
for Arg in $*
do
	if [[ $MinDepth == "-mindepth" ]]
	then
		MinDepth="$MinDepth $Arg"
		break
	fi      
	[[ $Arg == "-mindepth" ]] && MinDepth="-mindepth"
done


echo $MaxDepth | grep -q [0-9]
MaxArg=$?
if [[ -z $MaxDepth ]]
then
	echo Usage Note: -maxdepth N limits subdirectory search
elif [[ $MaxArg != 0 ]]
then
	echo Syntax Error.  Parameter -maxdepth requires value argument
	exit
fi

echo $MinDepth | grep -q [0-9]
MinArg=$?
if [[ -z $MinDepth ]]
then
	echo Usage Note: -mindepth N limits subdirectory search
elif [[ $MinArg != 0 ]] 
then
	echo Syntax Error.  Parameter -mindepth requires value argument
	exit    
fi

echo

find ./ $MaxDepth $MinDepth -type f -name "*.mp[4g].txt" > $Fname
echo Stage 1
while read Name
do
	grep -q "isEpisode : true" "$Name"
	Test=$?
	if [[ $Test == 0 ]] && [[ $Action != 1 ]]
	then
		echo
		echo $Name
		echo -n Change to non-episode? N
		tput cub 1
		read Response < /dev/tty
		Response=$( echo $Response | tr '[:upper:]' '[:lower:]' )
		if [[ $Response == "y" ]]
		then
			grep -q episodeTitle "$Name" 
			if [[ $? == 0 ]]
			then
				Pointer=$( grep -n episodeTitle "$Name" | cut -d":" -f1 )
				Length=$(( $( cat "$Name" | wc -l ) - $Pointer ))
				head -n $(( $Pointer - 1 )) "$Name" > "$Name".tmp
				tail -n $Length "$Name" >> "$Name".tmp
				mv "$Name" "$Name".bak
				mv "$Name".tmp "$Name"
			fi
			grep -q isEpisode "$Name"
			if [[ $? == 0 ]]
			then
				Pointer=$( grep -n isEpisode "$Name" | cut -d":" -f1 )
				Length=$(( $( cat "$Name" | wc -l ) - $Pointer ))
				head -n $(( $Pointer - 1 )) "$Name" > "$Name".tmp
				tail -n $Length "$Name" >> "$Name".tmp
				mv "$Name" "$Name".bak
				mv "$Name".tmp "$Name"
			fi
			Length=$(( $( cat "$Name" | wc -l ) - 3 ))
			head -n 3 "$Name" > "$Name".tmp
			echo -e "isEpisode : false\r" >> "$Name".tmp
			tail -n $Length "$Name" >> "$Name".tmp
			mv "$Name" "$Name".bak
			mv "$Name".tmp "$Name"
		fi
	elif [[ $Test != 0 ]] && [[ $Action != -1 ]]
	then
		echo
		echo $Name
		echo -n Change to episode? N
		tput cub 1
		read Response < /dev/tty
		Response=$( echo $Response | tr '[:upper:]' '[:lower:]' )
		if [[ $Response == "y" ]]
		then
			grep -q isEpisode "$Name"
			if [[ $? == 0 ]]
			then
				Pointer=$( grep -n isEpisode "$Name" | cut -d":" -f1 )
				Length=$(( $( cat "$Name" | wc -l ) - $Pointer ))
				head -n $(( $Pointer - 1 )) "$Name" > "$Name".tmp
				tail -n $Length "$Name" >> "$Name".tmp
				mv "$Name" "$Name".bak
				mv "$Name".tmp "$Name"
			fi
			echo Episode Name?
			read Response < /dev/tty
			Length=$(( $( cat "$Name" | wc -l ) - 3 ))
			head -n 3 "$Name" > "$Name".tmp
			echo -e "episodeTitle : $Response\r" >> "$Name".tmp
			echo -e "isEpisode : true\r" >> "$Name".tmp
			tail -n $Length "$Name" >> "$Name".tmp
			mv "$Name" "$Name".bak
			mv "$Name".tmp "$Name"
		fi
	fi
done < $Fname

echo Stage 2
while read Name
do
	grep -q "vProgramGenre : Series" "$Name"
	Test=$?
	if [[ $Test == 0 ]] && [[ $Action != 1 ]]
	then
		echo
		echo $Name
		echo -n Change to non-episode? N
		tput cub 1
		read Response < /dev/tty
		Response=$( echo $Response | tr '[:upper:]' '[:lower:]' )
		if [[ $Response == "y" ]]
		then
			Pointer=$( grep -n "vProgramGenre : Series" "$Name" | cut -d":" -f1 )
			Length=$(( $( cat "$Name" | wc -l ) - $Pointer ))
			head -n $(( $Pointer - 1 )) "$Name" > "$Name".tmp
			tail -n $Length "$Name" >> "$Name".tmp
			mv "$Name" "$Name".bak
			mv "$Name".tmp "$Name"
		fi
	elif [[ $Test != 0 ]] && [[ $Action != -1 ]]
	then
		echo
		echo $Name
		echo -n Change to episode? N
		tput cub 1
		read Response < /dev/tty
		Response=$( echo $Response | tr '[:upper:]' '[:lower:]' )
		if [[ $Response == "y" ]]
		then
			echo "vProgramGenre : Series" >> "$Name"
		fi
	fi
done < $Fname
rm $Fname

Looking at all the recent videos, however, all seem to be correct. In fact, there doesn't seem to have been an error since disconnecting Time Warner Cable and going with Grande. Interesting...



lpwcomp said:


> The first one obviously is the failure to download. Have you tried setting the "Treat each recording as unique" checkbox?


No I haven't. I'll look into it.



lpwcomp said:


> BTW, I haven't looked at this part of the code very thoroughly, but I don't think kmttg uses the episode title unless the programId is missing.


Um, if I understand what you mean, then yeah, it does, both in the title field and in the resultant file name, which is of course merely the title plus the other options I specify. Indeed, if these were being re-broadcast on different days, it would not be an issue, since I include the recording day and date in the file name. However, despite having been originally broadcast in separate weeks, or in some cases separate seasons (season finale and season premiere), they have been broadcast back to back in syndication:












lpwcomp said:


> I suspect that these "episodes" were originally one long episode


No, definitely not. They definitely aired on separate days (this is obvious from not only the episode number but also the intro to the second episode which says, "Previously on JAG:", and then shows clips from the previous episode:










OADs:

Boomerang 2000-02-08 S05 E15
Boomerang 2000-02-15 S05 E16

Legacy 2000-10-03 S06 E01
Legacy 2000-10-10 S06 E02

A Separate Peace 2000-11-21 S06 E07
A Separate Peace 2000-11-28 S06 E08



lpwcomp said:


> and thus never got unique ids.


You mean "episodeName" in the metadata, or the title as returned by the root query? Both are identical in both cases. The episode numbers in the metafiles are different, though, as are the descriptions.



lpwcomp said:


> Of course, this will lead to your second problem: file name collision. You could probably remedy this by adding [hour] and [min] to the file name template but of course since this is currently a global setting, it will apply to all of your downloads.


Ugh. That would break a lot of things, here, and it would definitely be easier just to handle the issue manually for these fairly small number of violations.


----------



## lrhorer

Hey, hang on a second. Take another look at the log output from kmttg:










Note in the log file it lists the Episode numbers. That doesn't look to be to be part of the root query. Is that only in the metadata? If so, it looks to me like kmttg is possibly already requesting the metadata and discarding all but the episode number.


----------



## kpeters59

lrhorer said:


> Try recoding to something else. You also might try using something other than Windows.
> 
> On the server or the client? You don't mention what sort of client.
> 
> Since you don't tell us what codec you are using, it's hard to say.
> 
> Try giving us more information. You haven't given us much with which to work.


Thanks for replying. I'll try to clarify.

It's a mostly default settings version of Windows7 Home Premium 64 bit. It's no race-car machine. Dual Core 3.0 w/2gb ram and e5700 GS graphics card. It's an OK capable machine, though. Especially for what I spent to build it. It's not really used as a workstation at all.

Before trying to resolve this I hadn't installed any codecs at all. VLC was installed and Tivo Desktop.

Most shows I pulled off the Tivo play fine. But when I started decrypting The Disney Channel shows, and not all of them, I started receiving complaints that playback wasn't right. Sure enough, they were stuttering and stalling and a/v was out of sync. And this was on the SD 4:3 channel. HD 16:9 was the same.

I'm unsure what codec I'm actually using. I'd like to avoid encoding completely if a codec change would get me where I'd like to be.

I'm not sure how to respond to the server/client question. I'm using XBMC in W7 for playback. Tivo Desktop and kmttg all reside on the same machine. It does have 3 drives in it, which I currently use one to download/decrypt and the other to encode to. The OS is on its own drive.

After rechecking and noticing that I must not have 'saved' the encoded directory/drive in XBMC settings, it seems the HB_xbox360.mp4 encoded files are playing fine. The same show in decrypted_only.mpg plays about 1 second, pauses, plays another second, pauses, on and on. It seems that it's playing in fast-forward to catch up, but it's hard to tell for sure 'cause it's so brief.

I also checked 1 decrypted only .mpg show in HD from Spike TV on both playback drives and it plays fine.

And I double-checked that a decrypted_only.mpg from Disney Channel wouldn't play properly on either drive.

Additionally, what I thought was high cpu usage was not. While the poor playing shows are playing, the mouse stutters and stalls too seeming like high cpu usage. The very odd thing about that is that cpu usage actually went down during playback. On both the .mpg and the .mp4. More so on the .mpg. Is that a graphics card issue?

That same file plays fine in VLC. So it's not a graphics card thing? It must be codec?

Does any of this make sense?

Thanks,

-KP


----------



## lpwcomp

lrhorer said:


> Well, it looks like it is always available for series and never for non-series, which makes sense:
> ....
> 
> OK, well, there also should be no OAD unless "isEpisodic" is "true".


While it's true that OAD should be available for episodes of a series, sometimes it is missing. Happened with "Haven" last year. And while it may indeed be the case that anything with an OAD will also have Episodic "true", it shouldn't be so. Made for TV movies seem to be treated as movies as far as metadata is concerned and thus have a movie year instead of an OAD, but true one-off specials should have an OAD but not be marked episodic.



lrhorer said:


> That brings up and extremely interesting point, however. Historically, the "isEpisode" metafield has been very unreliable on programs coming from the TiVos, so much so I wrote the following script to fix the issue
> 
> ...
> 
> Looking at all the recent videos, however, all seem to be correct. In fact, there doesn't seem to have been an error since disconnecting Time Warner Cable and going with Grande. Interesting...


Interesting that you should mention that. When I was looking at the code today, I noticed an odd difference in the two metadata modules. The one that process the XML from the TiVo (which is one I have modified) has code to set isEpisode to the same value as isEpisodic. The other one, that (I think) processes the XML for a .tivo file, has those lines of code commented out.



lrhorer said:


> You mean "episodeName" in the metadata, or the title as returned by the root query? Both are identical in both cases. The episode numbers in the metafiles are different, though, as are the descriptions.


No, I am referring to the programId assigned by Tribune. It is basically the "EP" form of the seriesId with 4 additional digits that identify the specific episode. That's what kmttg normally uses to determine if it has been previously processed. kmttg

The "Treat each recording as unique" should only come into play if this is missing and JAG should definitely have it. I think that what is happening is caused by the file name collision issue. Either the second one transferred is overwriting the first or the first one is preventing the second one from transferring. The problem is that Tribune is not including the "(1)" and "(2)" in the episode title.

Would it also screw everything up if you added [EpisodeNumber] to the file name?


----------



## lpwcomp

lrhorer said:


> Note in the log file it lists the Episode numbers. That doesn't look to be to be part of the root query. Is that only in the metadata? If so, it looks to me like kmttg is possibly already requesting the metadata and discarding all but the episode number.


Actually, EpisodeNumber _*is*_ one of the fields in the data returned by an NPL query.


----------



## lrhorer

lpwcomp said:


> And while it may indeed be the case that anything with an OAD will also have Episodic "true", it shouldn't be so. Made for TV movies seem to be treated as movies as far as metadata is concerned and thus have a movie year instead of an OAD, but true one-off specials should have an OAD but not be marked episodic.


OK, I see that, I suppose. I'm not really sure a "made for TV" movie needs to be treated any differently than a silver screen movie, but OK.



lpwcomp said:


> Interesting that you should mention that. When I was looking at the code today, I noticed an odd difference in the two metadata modules. The one that process the XML from the TiVo (which is one I have modified) has code to set isEpisode to the same value as isEpisodic.


Oh, well maybe that explains it then. I upgraded to the newest version of kmttg about the same time I moved to Grande. Just a few days later, in fact.



lpwcomp said:


> No, I am referring to the programId assigned by Tribune. It is basically the "EP" form of the seriesId with 4 additional digits that identify the specific episode. That's what kmttg normally uses to determine if it has been previously processed. kmttg


I presume that gets stripped when the metadata is dumped to the hard drive? All of them are identical. Even Metagenerator, which places the EP instead of an SH in front of the number in the UI, does not display the 4 additional digits. Consequently I cannot check on this, but I rather suspect if I checked the "Treat as unique" box, it would transfer both.



lpwcomp said:


> The "Treat each recording as unique" should only come into play if this is missing and JAG should definitely have it. I think that what is happening is caused by the file name collision issue. Either the second one transferred is overwriting the first or the first one is preventing the second one from transferring.


The latter, I think. I seem to recall the second show is left on the TiVo, rather than being deleted. I could be mis-remembering, though.



lpwcomp said:


> The problem is that Tribune is not including the "(1)" and "(2)" in the episode title.


Yeah, evidently.



lpwcomp said:


> Would it also screw everything up if you added [EpisodeNumber] to the file name?


Hmm. Perhaps not if I added it right after the Title. My script looks for a hyphen in the file name as a clue the show may be a series episode, and if I answer, "Y" when it asks, it inserts an " Sxx Eyy -" after the hyphen when it is given values for xx and yy. Extra text after the episode title may not hurt, I think, because the next clue is the string "(Recorded", which would be after the episode number. Does the program insert a space or nothing in the file name if there is no episode number?


----------



## lpwcomp

lrhorer said:


> OK, I see that, I suppose. I'm not really sure a "made for TV" movie needs to be treated any differently than a silver screen movie, but OK.


While I may disagree with that, it is what it is, and I wasn't arguing that they should be. I was referring to actual one-off specials.



lrhorer said:


> Oh, well maybe that explains it then. I upgraded to the newest version of kmttg about the same time I moved to Grande. Just a few days later, in fact.


Possibly, but I think that code has been there for a while.



lrhorer said:


> I presume that gets stripped when the metadata is dumped to the hard drive? All of them are identical. Even Metagenerator, which places the EP instead of an SH in front of the number in the UI, does not display the 4 additional digits. Consequently I cannot check on this, but I rather suspect if I checked the "Treat as unique" box, it would transfer both.


Different field. It's the SeriesId that gets written to the metadata file. ProgramId isn't currently written. SeriesId identifies the series. ProgramId identifies the specific episode. In the full XML for a recording, SeriesId is the <series> level <uniqueId>. ProgramId is the <program> level <uniqueId>.

Using your example of JAG, it has a SeriesId of SH151366.
Season 6, Episode 1 has a ProgramId of EP001513660113
Season 6, Episode 2 has a ProgramId of EP001513660114



lrhorer said:


> Hmm. Perhaps not if I added it right after the Title. My script looks for a hyphen in the file name as a clue the show may be a series episode, and if I answer, "Y" when it asks, it inserts an " Sxx Eyy -" after the hyphen when it is given values for xx and yy. Extra text after the episode title may not hurt, I think, because the next clue is the string "(Recorded", which would be after the episode number. Does the program insert a space or nothing in the file name if there is no episode number?


It won't replace the missing value with anything but any literal strings you have in the filename template will be there. For example, my filename template is:

[mainTitle].[EpisodeNumber].[episodeTitle]

When episode title is missing, I end up with a filename like this:

Jeopardy.6431..mpg

Be forewarned however. Not every series has an EpisodeNumber, at least not the one you get with either an NPL or a metadata query. Seems to me though that if your program can handle the presence of an EpisodeNumber, it could handle [hour][min] just as easily. The only way to be absolutely sure of no collisions would to add monthNum][mday][year][hour][min][channelNum], but that would probably be overkill, and [mday][hour][min] should be sufficient.

I infer from the fact that you check for "(Recorded", that the script was originally written to handle recordings transferred via TD. Is that correct?


----------



## jcthorne

kmttg has really grown from a download and process utility to a nearly full function Tivo management utility.

One function I cannot find is a way to set the 'keep unit' date or status for a recording on the tivo. If its available in kmttg somewhere, can a kind soul point me to it. If its not, is this something that could be added? All my pushed files are set to the standard keep until lengtht of time, I would like to be able to change some or all of them to 'keep until I delete' .


----------



## lpwcomp

jcthorne said:


> kmttg has really grown from a download and process utility to a nearly full function Tivo management utility.
> 
> One function I cannot find is a way to set the 'keep unit' date or status for a recording on the tivo. If its available in kmttg somewhere, can a kind soul point me to it. If its not, is this something that could be added? All my pushed files are set to the standard keep until lengtht of time, I would like to be able to change some or all of them to 'keep until I delete' .


Since that feature doesn't seem to be part of the iPad app, I doubt there is any way for kmttg to do it except by semi-blindly sending remote control commands.

I have a different question however. According to this, most of the iPad app features are available for a TiVo 3 but none of the remote features work in kmttg for a TiVo 3. Why is this so? Not complaining, since I assume there is a valid reason. Just curious.


----------



## txporter

kpeters59 said:


> Thanks for replying. I'll try to clarify.
> 
> It's a mostly default settings version of Windows7 Home Premium 64 bit. It's no race-car machine. Dual Core 3.0 w/2gb ram and e5700 GS graphics card. It's an OK capable machine, though. Especially for what I spent to build it. It's not really used as a workstation at all.
> 
> Before trying to resolve this I hadn't installed any codecs at all. VLC was installed and Tivo Desktop.
> 
> Most shows I pulled off the Tivo play fine. But when I started decrypting The Disney Channel shows, and not all of them, I started receiving complaints that playback wasn't right. Sure enough, they were stuttering and stalling and a/v was out of sync. And this was on the SD 4:3 channel. HD 16:9 was the same.
> 
> I'm unsure what codec I'm actually using. I'd like to avoid encoding completely if a codec change would get me where I'd like to be.
> 
> I'm not sure how to respond to the server/client question. I'm using XBMC in W7 for playback. Tivo Desktop and kmttg all reside on the same machine. It does have 3 drives in it, which I currently use one to download/decrypt and the other to encode to. The OS is on its own drive.
> 
> After rechecking and noticing that I must not have 'saved' the encoded directory/drive in XBMC settings, it seems the HB_xbox360.mp4 encoded files are playing fine. The same show in decrypted_only.mpg plays about 1 second, pauses, plays another second, pauses, on and on. It seems that it's playing in fast-forward to catch up, but it's hard to tell for sure 'cause it's so brief.
> 
> I also checked 1 decrypted only .mpg show in HD from Spike TV on both playback drives and it plays fine.
> 
> And I double-checked that a decrypted_only.mpg from Disney Channel wouldn't play properly on either drive.
> 
> Additionally, what I thought was high cpu usage was not. While the poor playing shows are playing, the mouse stutters and stalls too seeming like high cpu usage. The very odd thing about that is that cpu usage actually went down during playback. On both the .mpg and the .mp4. More so on the .mpg. Is that a graphics card issue?
> 
> That same file plays fine in VLC. So it's not a graphics card thing? It must be codec?
> 
> Does any of this make sense?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -KP


It sounds more like a timestamp issue that many experience with MPEG2 files downloaded from Tivo. Many people (including me) use a utility included in VideoRedo called QuickStream Fix that repairs these timestamp issues. I believe that moyekj has included ProjectX in his tool repository that has a similar function to fix timestamp issues. I have never used it. ProjectX is free, but VideoRedo is not. VRD does have a fully functional trial version though where you could test whether or not running your videos through QuickStream Fix solves your issue.


----------



## lrhorer

lpwcomp said:


> Possibly, but I think that code has been there for a while.


I don't doubt it. My previous version iof kmttg was, well, shall we say, not very new. It predated the introduction of the Premier.



lpwcomp said:


> Different field.


Ah! 'Capiche.



lpwcomp said:


> It won't replace the missing value with anything but any literal strings you have in the filename template will be there. For example, my filename template is:


OK. I'll see if I can get some time to tinker towards the end of the week.



lpwcomp said:


> Seems to me though that if your program can handle the presence of an EpisodeNumber, it could handle [hour][min] just as easily.


It depends. [Title][hour][min] should work as long as [hour] and [min] don't return spaces or hyphens. [Title] [hour] [min], probably not unless I do some fixin'. The scripts don't like successive spaces.



lpwcomp said:


> I infer from the fact that you check for "(Recorded", that the script was originally written to handle recordings transferred via TD. Is that correct?


Oh, gawd no! 'Linux all the way. Originally the transfers were via TyTool, which is stiill by far the fastest thing in town. Kmttg is just too convienient, though, so now I take a factor of three hit in speed in order to enjoy the convenience of kmttg. I still fire up TyTool, however, on those occasions when transferring via the TTG mechanism fails. Transferring via tserver virtually always works.

Actually, however, the "(Recorded" was my own thing, implemented when I changed over from Galleon to pyTivo for GoBack handling. Originally the script inserted the string on its own at the top of processing, but now that kmttg allows me to add an arbitrary sting fragment of my own to the title, I have it do so and the script now just checks to make sure it is there.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> I have a different question however. According to this, most of the iPad app features are available for a TiVo 3 but none of the remote features work in kmttg for a TiVo 3. Why is this so? Not complaining, since I assume there is a valid reason. Just curious.


 Been on vacation and without internet access so just catching up. The series 3 functionality for iPad app I think is pretty limited though I've never tried it myself. I think it uses the "telnet" protocol for the virtual remote control and uses tivo.com for scheduling/managing recordings - so not real time management by any means. For guide listings it also uses tivo.com queries. i.e. None of the good stuff available from RPC protocol which directly communicates with the TiVo is available for series 3. The whole RPC protocol is not available at all for series 3 or earlier models which is what kmttg is using.


----------



## moyekj

lrhorer said:


> Hey, hang on a second. Take another look at the log output from kmttg:
> Note in the log file it lists the Episode numbers. That doesn't look to be to be part of the root query. Is that only in the metadata? If so, it looks to me like kmttg is possibly already requesting the metadata and discarding all but the episode number.


 Episode numbers for many (but not all) episodic shows are available as part of the standard https XML. No need for extra queries for individual shows. I intentionally have tried to avoid using extra queries for individual shows to minimize stress on the tivo server which can already be temperamental at times requiring a reboot to fix (the infamous "Server Busy" response). kmttg will query individual shows if you enable the "metadata" task to retrieve extra information that goes in metadata file but otherwise I like to avoid doing so to minimize overhead. (By contrast TD takes a lot longer to retrieve listings since it does do extra queries on all individual shows). So if available originalAirDate is available in metadata file if you are generating it so you can always scrape information from that file if you are already using scripts to manipulate downloaded recordings.


----------



## moyekj

lrhorer said:


> When kmttg launches, it sorts the NPL list on each TiVo in a way very similar to how the TiVo does with folders disabled, or perhaps it doesn't sort at all, and displays the videos just the way the TiVo sends them. In any case, I like that sort order. Fairly often I need to implement a different sort order by clicking on one or the other of the column headers. Once this is done, however, I have not discovered any way to return to the default sort order, other than shutting down kmttg and re-opening it. Is there a way to do so? If not, moyekj, can there be?


 TiVo returns the list sorted by most recent recording date first so sorting by Date column with most recent first (arrow pointing down) should give you the original order.


----------



## lrhorer

moyekj said:


> Episode numbers for many (but not all) episodic shows are available as part of the standard https XML.


So lpwcomp had mentioned.



moyekj said:


> So if available originalAirDate is available in metadata file if you are generating it so you can always scrape information from that file if you are already using scripts to manipulate downloaded recordings.


Yes, of course, but that requires downloading the show first. Often, the decision whether to download, keep, or delete the show in question (usually either keep or delete, not download) hinges upon what the OAD was. That requires getting up from the workstation displaying kmttg, going to the room where the TiVo is, turning on the TV, and pulling up the information in the NPL - a major pain. Alternately one can use something like Metagenerator to search for the episode in order to figure out when it first aired, but that is also quite a pain.


----------



## lrhorer

moyekj said:


> TiVo returns the list sorted by most recent recording date first so sorting by Date column with most recent first (arrow pointing down) should give you the original order.


Um, sorry, but... no. The TiVo first groups by Scheduled Recordings | KUID | Suggestions, and THEN sorts each of the three groups internally by date:

S3 Liza sorted at launch:









S3 Liza sorted by Date:









THD Livingroom sorted at launch:









THD Livingroom sorted by Date:









I would like to be able to return to the default sort order (Scheduled Recordings on the top, Suggestions on the bottom) without having to exit kmttg, as that is the sort order I prefer for most operations. As an addendum, I might also sometimes like to have Suggestions on the top.


----------



## kpeters59

txporter said:


> It sounds more like a timestamp issue that many experience with MPEG2 files downloaded from Tivo. Many people (including me) use a utility included in VideoRedo called QuickStream Fix that repairs these timestamp issues. I believe that moyekj has included ProjectX in his tool repository that has a similar function to fix timestamp issues. I have never used it. ProjectX is free, but VideoRedo is not. VRD does have a fully functional trial version though where you could test whether or not running your videos through QuickStream Fix solves your issue.


I tried ProjectX on a couple samples shows, and that does appear to have solved the problem.

Thanks!

-KP


----------



## moyekj

lrhorer said:


> Um, sorry, but... no. The TiVo first groups by Scheduled Recordings | KUID | Suggestions, and THEN sorts each of the three groups internally by date:
> 
> I would like to be able to return to the default sort order (Scheduled Recordings on the top, Suggestions on the bottom) without having to exit kmttg, as that is the sort order I prefer for most operations. As an addendum, I might also sometimes like to have Suggestions on the top.


 Oh OK, Suggestions is one of 1st things I disable on a TiVo as I have no use for them. I also don't use KUID either. So for me sorting by Date matches what TiVo returns initially. Guess I'll have to see if there is a way to easily restore original sort order in Java table somehow - at worse perhaps another button will be needed to accomplish that. The table is populated in order received from XML so it's just a question of resetting table to not sort by any of the columns.

I don't recall but if you turn on Folders do the suggestions all get grouped in their own folder? Too lazy to go look at the code right now as it's been a long time I fiddled with grouping code.


----------



## moyekj

lrhorer said:


> I would like to be able to return to the default sort order (Scheduled Recordings on the top, Suggestions on the bottom) without having to exit kmttg, as that is the sort order I prefer for most operations. As an addendum, I might also sometimes like to have Suggestions on the top.


 I just discovered this. If you hold down Shift button while clicking on a table column it will undo the sort. So whichever column you are currently sorting by just Shift click on column header to undo the sort and revert back to original order.


----------



## wmcbrine

moyekj said:


> Been on vacation and without internet access


How did you survive?


----------



## ThAbtO

wmcbrine said:


> How did you survive?


By carrier pigeon.


----------



## mattack

lpwcomp said:


> Does it have to be in the filename or would building an episode title in the metadata be acceptable?
> 
> Are you able to build kmttg from the source?
> 
> When do you need it?
> 
> to moyekj - not trying to preempt you or step on your toes, it's just that I am currently running a (self) modified version of kmttg that creates an episode title if there isn't one and I could send a patch to mattack. If you'd rather I not do that, I'll understand and will cease and desist.


I haven't ever built kmttg.. is it hard? (i.e. I know *nothing* about Java, but obviously know how to build things with makefiles and such.)

I don't _need_ it anytime at all, it would just be a cool feature.

OK, it sounds like your patch does do what I want -- create an episode title ONLY if there isn't already one there..

I skimmed that other thread mentioned.. has anyone reported to Tivo the change in guide data that apparently caused this problem?


----------



## kpeters59

Now that the shows coming off of Tivo will actually playback for my daughter, I decided to start trying to using the 'service' again, but it won't start. It worked before.

I searched this thread and only found 1 result that was close. But I'm already running the 32 bit version of Java, so that wasn't it.

Wrapper has 'all access'.

I receive error 7034 in Event Viewer.

I ran the .bat files in an elevated command prompt and received this in response:

C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg_v0p8r\service\win32>uninstall-kmttg-service
wrapper | kmttg removed.

C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg_v0p8r\service\win32>install-kmttg-service
wrapper | kmttg installed.

C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg_v0p8r\service\win32>start-kmttg-service
wrapper | Starting the kmttg service...
wrapper | The kmttg service was launched, but failed to start.
Press any key to continue . . .
C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg_v0p8r\service\win32>


When I try to start it in Services, it says it terminated unexpectedly.


Which way do I go now?

Thanks,

-KP


----------



## lpwcomp

lrhorer said:


> Um, sorry, but... no. The TiVo first groups by Scheduled Recordings | KUID | Suggestions, and THEN sorts each of the three groups internally by date:


Like moyekj, I turn off suggestions, so I'll accept the fact that there are _*two*_ different sections. However, unlike him (and you, IIRC), I do use KUID and I've never seen it have any effect on sort order.


----------



## lpwcomp

mattack said:


> I haven't ever built kmttg.. is it hard? (i.e. I know *nothing* about Java, but obviously know how to build things with makefiles and such.)


Well, I'm using Eclipse so it's fairly easy for me to build something that works.



mattack said:


> I don't _need_ it anytime at all, it would just be a cool feature.
> 
> OK, it sounds like your patch does do what I want -- create an episode title ONLY if there isn't already one there..


Ok. So not all that urgent and you can wait until it is ready for prime time, however it gets there.



mattack said:


> I skimmed that other thread mentioned.. has anyone reported to Tivo the change in guide data that apparently caused this problem?


It was reported to both TiVo and Tribune and TiVo claimed it would be fixed by 7/31. Maybe if some else (nudge, nudge, wink wink) were to add their voice...


----------



## lrhorer

lpwcomp said:


> Like moyekj, I turn off suggestions, so I'll accept the fact that there are _*two*_ different sections. However, unlike him (and you, IIRC), I do use KUID and I've never seen it have any effect on sort order.


Hmm. You know, you are right. I had merely assumed the KUID entries were grouped separately, but they fall at the bottom of the scheduled list merely because, not surprisingly, they are generally older than other scheduled recordings. I had thought it was a separate grouping, but in fact it is merely because the newest KUID is older than the oldest to-be-deleted show on most of the TiVos (for example on one TiVo, 2010 for the newest KUID vs 2011 for the oldest regularly scheduled show):










There most definitely IS a grouping of the Suggestions vs regularly scheduled programs, as you can see above, and except when I want to specifically sort by some other criteria (usually alpha by title), I much prefer it that way. The TiVo treats the Suggestions a bit differently than regularly scheduled programs, and so do I.

I do use KUID, of course, but judiciously and only when it makes sense.


----------



## lrhorer

moyekj said:


> Oh OK, Suggestions is one of 1st things I disable on a TiVo as I have no use for them.


No offense, but I just don't see how anyone can say that. Take a look at the list of suggestions above. Each and every one of those could have taken me an hour or more to find, yet every last one except for Real Housewives... (my roomate's influence on the programming - I just gave her that TiVo) is one I would enjoy watching at some point in time or at least taking a peek. How much time did it take me to select the dozens of them on the TiVo? 0. What impact do they have on the TiVo otherwise? 0.



moyekj said:


> I don't recall but if you turn on Folders do the suggestions all get grouped in their own folder?


Yes. Otherwise they are merely placed at the bottom, below the regularly scheduled programs and right above the RDF.


----------



## lrhorer

wmcbrine said:


> How did you survive?


I was wondering that, myself. Perhaps he was sedated.


----------



## lrhorer

moyekj said:


> I just discovered this. If you hold down Shift button while clicking on a table column it will undo the sort. So whichever column you are currently sorting by just Shift click on column header to undo the sort and revert back to original order.


Oh, cool! Yeah, that works. 'Problem solved, and thanks!


----------



## moyekj

lrhorer said:


> What impact do they have on the TiVo otherwise? 0.


 I have so many *intentional* recordings I already can never get to that suggestions would never get watched. And actually suggestions on does have quite a big effect. It keeps the Recently Deleted folder practically empty so makes that feature pretty worthless - and yes I do use Recently Deleted on occasion. Also I seem to recall a long time ago when I tried it that if you subsequently do turn off suggestions that it messes up your NPL by lumping all the suggestions along with non-suggestion recordings (instead of keeping them lumped in a suggestions folder) such that you can no longer easily distinguish one from the other. That really ticked me off when it happened. Not sure if it still does that but I suspect so. Finally, during the day when I don't record anything the rest of my family quite often does watch live TV (grimace) so having suggestions on would screw them up. So there are plenty of reasons to not want suggestions on from my perspective.


----------



## lpwcomp

lrhorer said:


> It depends. [Title][hour][min] should work as long as [hour] and [min] don't return spaces or hyphens. [Title] [hour] [min], probably not unless I do some fixin'. The scripts don't like successive spaces.


No spaces or special chars. Just numbers. When I tested it ealier today (well yesterday at this point ) by adding [month][mday][year][hour][min] to the file name template, the resulting string added to the file name was 072720121930



lrhorer said:


> Oh, gawd no! 'Linux all the way. Originally the transfers were via TyTool, which is stiill by far the fastest thing in town. Kmttg is just too convienient, though, so now I take a factor of three hit in speed in order to enjoy the convenience of kmttg. I still fire up TyTool, however, on those occasions when transferring via the TTG mechanism fails. Transferring via tserver virtually always works.


Oh, I figured you were running Linux. The forward slashes in the file path sort of pointed in that direction.. I just thought that a Linux version of TD had been released at some point.



lrhorer said:


> Actually, however, the "(Recorded" was my own thing, implemented when I changed over from Galleon to pyTivo for GoBack handling. Originally the script inserted the string on its own at the top of processing, but now that kmttg allows me to add an arbitrary sting fragment of my own to the title, I have it do so and the script now just checks to make sure it is there.


Why not just add [mday][hour][min] to the file name template after "(Recorded"? Or does "(Recorded" have to be at the end?


----------



## noone3000

Is there any way for kmttg to transfer a file while it's actually recording on the TiVo? It would be nice to be able to start a transfer and decrypt in a live state so I could stream some football to my iPad or iPhone before the entire game is finished. (using Air Video)


----------



## lrhorer

noone3000 said:


> Is there any way for kmttg to transfer a file while it's actually recording on the TiVo? It would be nice to be able to start a transfer and decrypt in a live state so I could stream some football to my iPad or iPhone before the entire game is finished. (using Air Video)


Nope. The TiVo doesn't allow it, AFAIK.


----------



## kpeters59

noone3000 said:


> Is there any way for kmttg to transfer a file while it's actually recording on the TiVo? It would be nice to be able to start a transfer and decrypt in a live state so I could stream some football to my iPad or iPhone before the entire game is finished. (using Air Video)


The only way that comes to mind for me would be to break up the recording in to smaller parts with manual recordings.

HTH

-KP


----------



## lrhorer

lpwcomp said:


> Oh, I figured you were running Linux. The forward slashes in the file path sort of pointed in that direction.. I just thought that a Linux version of TD had been released at some point.


No, that would without question require a pretty major re-write, although I admit it would eliminate most of the most serious complaints I have of the program by default. The goofy interface would no doubt remain, however, and vidmgr + kmttg just pee all over the limited feature set of TDT.



lpwcomp said:


> Why not just add [mday][hour][min] to the file name template after "(Recorded"? Or does "(Recorded" have to be at the end?


Well, neither. The format is: " (Recorded <DOW> <Mon> <Day>, <Year>, <Channel>).mp[4g]". The scripts expect the field lengths of each value after "(Recorded " to be fixed as [3 3 2, 4, ], with everything after the 18th character up to the final parenthesis being the channel ID. So for example:



Code:


for mon in $monthList
do
	[[ $mon == ${datName:4:3} ]] && monNum=$(( 22 - $x ))
	x=$(( $x + 1 ))
done
if [[ ${datName:8:1} == "0" ]]
then
	dayNum=$(( 41 - ${datName:9:1} ))
else
	daynum=$(( 41 - ${datName:8:2} ))
fi
yearNum=$(( 3200 - ${datName:12:4} ))

They expect everything up to the " (Recorded " string to be the name of the show, and treat a hyphen there as potentially meaning the program is part of a series. Of course I could rewrite the scripts. I could put the hour and minute after the final parenthesis, I suppose, and trap any text there, removing it for the final version of the file name. That would, I think, break the least amount of code, and would make splicing the episodes together using VRD easier, as well. Hmm.


----------



## lrhorer

kpeters59 said:


> The only way that comes to mind for me would be to break up the recording in to smaller parts with manual recordings.


SlingBox or HD HomeRun


----------



## kpeters59

lrhorer said:


> SlingBox or HD HomeRun


I do have an HD Homerun I'm pretty sure I'll never need again.

It's the non-cable card version.

-KP


----------



## noone3000

kpeters59 said:


> I do have an HD Homerun I'm pretty sure I'll never need again.
> 
> It's the non-cable card version.
> 
> -KP


No thanks. I made the decision to stick with my $1000 investment in two Premiere units with lifetime. I did ponder the possibility of returning these and buying an HD Homerun Prime to use with WMC and a few Xbox 360 extenders, but I have a feeling this solution would not be as nice as two dedicated TiVo Premiere units......


----------



## kpeters59

noone3000 said:


> No thanks. I made the decision to stick with my $1000 investment in two Premiere units with lifetime. I did ponder the possibility of returning these and buying an HD Homerun Prime to use with WMC and a few Xbox 360 extenders, but I have a feeling this solution would not be as nice as two dedicated TiVo Premiere units......


Still, if you could get a stream from it, you would be able to watch. It would, however, be live only...

-KP


----------



## wmcbrine

lpwcomp said:


> I just thought that a Linux version of TD had been released at some point.


Are you kidding? They can barely be bothered with a Mac version.


----------



## kpeters59

kpeters59 said:


> Now that the shows coming off of Tivo will actually playback for my daughter, I decided to start trying to using the 'service' again, but it won't start. It worked before.
> 
> I searched this thread and only found 1 result that was close. But I'm already running the 32 bit version of Java, so that wasn't it.
> 
> Wrapper has 'all access'.
> 
> I receive error 7034 in Event Viewer.
> 
> I ran the .bat files in an elevated command prompt and received this in response:
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg_v0p8r\service\win32>uninstall-kmttg-service
> wrapper | kmttg removed.
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg_v0p8r\service\win32>install-kmttg-service
> wrapper | kmttg installed.
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg_v0p8r\service\win32>start-kmttg-service
> wrapper | Starting the kmttg service...
> wrapper | The kmttg service was launched, but failed to start.
> Press any key to continue . . .
> C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg_v0p8r\service\win32>
> 
> When I try to start it in Services, it says it terminated unexpectedly.
> 
> Which way do I go now?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -KP


Is 2 days long enough for a bump?

Might as well add some info, huh?

When I "examine log file", there's nothing new since April. I tried changing max log file size from 10 to 20 and tried to start the service to generate the error that is displayed in the gui window, but that didn't fix that. So I can't Copy/Paste.

The error that is displayed in the gui is something like:

[SC] Start Service: Open Service Failed 5:

Access is denied

Edit 2:

I changed the properties of javaw.exe "Compatibility" to "Run as Administrator" and the error went away. Now when I try to start the service, it just returns: kmttg service is installed status=stopped. I tried changing wrapper.exe too, but that still has the same result. Trying to start the service from Services, results in Error 1067.

Edit 3:

I uninstalled all existing versions of Java. 7_32 and 7_64. Then I installed Java 6 Update 33 and the service started on the first try.

Can I run 7? Maybe it was just a glitch? I'd prefer to just have 1 version installed. Not sure why. Just to keep things lean, I guess. Definitely 64_bit won't work?

Thanks,

-KP


----------



## moyekj

I have not tried Java 7 so no idea if there are any issues but certainly seems like that's the case. I still compile to be Java 5 compatible since Apple OS tends to lag way behind on the Java front.


----------



## kpeters59

moyekj said:


> I have not tried Java 7 so no idea if there are any issues but certainly seems like that's the case. I still compile to be Java 5 compatible since Apple OS tends to lag way behind on the Java front.


It worked for quite a while, apparently with Java 7, until I stopped it because the files weren't playing properly. When I started troubleshooting, there was a Java 7 32&64 install listed in Programs and Features. There was a Java 6 folder in the (x86) folder, but it was empty and 6 was not listed in P&F's.

For this machine, I can't think of a reason why I'd need 7, so I'll leave well enough alone. I do still have 100 or so shows needing to be QS Fix'd...

This software is amazingly fantastic. Thanks again for making it and keeping it working and for all your work improving it.

-Kyle

And my 'log' is working again.


----------



## spammsmcghee

I'm trying to get KMTTG set up on a new computer. I transferred the Program Files folder from my old computer to the new one, and when I tried to use it, I got the message: Problem writing to config file.... I assumed this was because I couldn't just start using it from the old files that were transferred, so I downloaded it fresh from the website. I started it up again from the new download, and I got the same message after it found my Tivos (see pic). I searched through the Wiki and didn't see any entries related to this. Please help.


----------



## ThAbtO

spammsmcghee said:


> I'm trying to get KMTTG set up on a new computer. I transferred the Program Files folder from my old computer to the new one, and when I tried to use it, I got the message: Problem writing to config file.... I assumed this was because I couldn't just start using it from the old files that were transferred, so I downloaded it fresh from the website. I started it up again from the new download, and I got the same message after it found my Tivos (see pic). I searched through the Wiki and didn't see any entries related to this. Please help.


When you moved KMTTG, you must have placed it in a different folder on the new computer. You could try to re-configure KMTTG for the new folder. Also, it appears you are running it from the .zip file.


----------



## spammsmcghee

ThAbtO said:


> When you moved KMTTG, you must have placed it in a different folder on the new computer. You could try to re-configure KMTTG for the new folder. Also, it appears you are running it from the .zip file.


As I said, I downloaded and installed a fresh copy, and the latest version. So the folder location shouldn't be an issue. I'm not running it from the zip file. What you see in the pic is where it downloaded the Win32_tools zip, but then it says it can't find it. I downloaded it seperately and extracted it to the KMTTG folder, but it still says it can't find the files. I thought I'd address that issue later.


----------



## kpeters59

spammsmcghee said:


> I'm trying to get KMTTG set up on a new computer. I transferred the Program Files folder from my old computer to the new one, and when I tried to use it, I got the message: Problem writing to config file.... I assumed this was because I couldn't just start using it from the old files that were transferred, so I downloaded it fresh from the website. I started it up again from the new download, and I got the same message after it found my Tivos (see pic). I searched through the Wiki and didn't see any entries related to this. Please help.


Also, you may need to check the 'properties' of the file/folder.

Did you put the moved folder in \Program Files and not \Program Files (x86)?

-KP


----------



## spammsmcghee

kpeters59 said:


> Also, you may need to check the 'properties' of the file/folder.
> 
> Did you put the moved folder in \Program Files and not \Program Files (x86)?
> 
> -KP


I actually have one in each. The one I transferred from the old computer is in Program Files. The fresh download is in the x86 folder.


----------



## spammsmcghee

spammsmcghee said:


> I actually have one in each. The one I transferred from the old computer is in Program Files. The fresh download is in the x86 folder.


Disregard. I just got it working, although I really don't understand why or how. I moved the old folder to my desktop, which is where it was located on the old computer. It is working now. I just don't understand why the fresh download didn't work. It shouldn't have had any old settings/configuration linked to it. Thanks for the help anyway.


----------



## kpeters59

spammsmcghee said:


> I actually have one in each. The one I transferred from the old computer is in Program Files. The fresh download is in the x86 folder.


Did you check to make sure that the file 'properties' aren't set to read only, or that the 'security' settings of the files will allow your 'new' user to R/W to it?


----------



## spammsmcghee

kpeters59 said:


> Did you check to make sure that the file 'properties' aren't set to read only, or that the 'security' settings of the files will allow your 'new' user to R/W to it?


That was it. I hate Windows! Now that I got the new version to work also, is there a way to import the Auto Transfers list from the old version to the new one so I don't have to add all of them again?


----------



## kpeters59

spammsmcghee said:


> That was it. I hate Windows! Now that I got the new version to work also, is there a way to import the Auto Transfers list from the old version to the new one so I don't have to add all of them again?


I think there's some settings stored in your user/roaming folder. Not too sure.


----------



## spammsmcghee

kpeters59 said:


> I think there's some settings stored in your user/roaming folder. Not too sure.


It's the auto.ini file in the kmttg folder. I copied the old one and pasted into the new folder, and it worked.


----------



## lrhorer

lpwcomp said:


> The first one obviously is the failure to download. Have you tried setting the "Treat each recording as unique" checkbox?


OK, I looked for this, and I cannot find such a checkbox anywhere in the config section. Where is it?



lpwcomp said:


> Of course, this will lead to your second problem: file name collision. You could probably remedy this by adding [hour] and [min] to the file name template but of course since this is currently a global setting, it will apply to all of your downloads.


No, I looked into this, too, and doing so would produce a horrible mess. The primary issue is the output from kmttg produces a bunch of files, and handling each one in my scripts with the additional hour and minute, even when stuck in the least obtrusive place would require a lot of fiddling script changes. I could do it, of course, but it would take far more time than it is worth. For example:



Code:


dirName=${fileName%/*}
stubName=${shortName%.mp[4g]*}
PrjName=$stubName.VPrj
prjName=$stubName.Vprj
fileType=.mpg
echo $shortName | grep -q .mp4 && fileType=.mp4
echo

cd /usr/share/pyTivo/Unverified
[ -a "$shortName" ] && rm "$shortName"
[ -a "$shortName.txt" ] && rm "$shortName.txt"

cd "$metaDir"
[[ -a "$stubName.mpg.txt" ]] && mv "$stubName.mpg.txt" "$fileName.txt"
rm -f "$PrjName" "$prjName" "$shortName" "$stubName.mpg" "$stubName.edl" "$stubName.log" "$stubName.logo.txt" "$stubName.mpg.Xcl"

cd "$metaTDir"
rm -f "$stubName.TiVo.txt"

$fileName and $shortName are the fully qualified and unqualified name of the final video file on the server, which would not contain the [hour] and [min] string, but do contain the extension. Inserting [hour] and [min] anywhere in the middle of those strings for the comparisons above would be very doable, but also very messy. That is just one example, though. There are lots of similar, but unique, issues with monkeying with the existing name structure in the scripts. The differences between

(Recorded <dow> <mon> <day>, <year>, <channel>).mp[4g] <= $shortName
(Recorded <dow> <mon> <day>, <year>, <channel>).mpg.txt
(Recorded <dow> <mon> <day>, <year>, <channel>).VPrj
(Recorded <dow> <mon> <day>, <year>, <channel>).mp[4g].jpg
(Recorded <dow> <mon> <day>, <year>, <channel>).epl
(Recorded <dow> <mon> <day>, <year>, <channel>).mpg.Xcl
(Recorded <dow> <mon> <day>, <year>, <channel>).TiVo.txt

and

(Recorded <dow> <mon> <day>, <year>, <channel>).mp[4g] <= $shortName
(Recorded <dow> <mon> <day>, <year>, <channel>)<hour><min>.mpg
(Recorded <dow> <mon> <day>, <year>, <channel>)<hour><min>.mpg.txt
(Recorded <dow> <mon> <day>, <year>, <channel>)<hour><min>.VPrj
(Recorded <dow> <mon> <day>, <year>, <channel>)<hour><min>.mp[4g].jpg
(Recorded <dow> <mon> <day>, <year>, <channel>)<hour><min>.epl
(Recorded <dow> <mon> <day>, <year>, <channel>)<hour><min>.mpg.Xcl
(Recorded <dow> <mon> <day>, <year>, <channel>)<hour><min>.TiVo.txt

are a bit intricate, especially when (Recorded <dow> <mon> <day> <year>, <channel>) is a key element but (Recorded <dow> <mon> <day> <year>, <channel>)<hour><min> is not. The fact $shortName and $stubName are no longer unique WRT the <hour><min> embedded files also throws grit into the gears.


----------



## moyekj

lrhorer said:


> OK, I looked for this, and I cannot find such a checkbox anywhere in the config section. Where is it?


 It's part of auto transfers configuration form.


----------



## lpwcomp

lrhorer said:


> OK, I looked for this, and I cannot find such a checkbox anywhere in the config section. Where is it?


And based on what appears to be actually happening (file name collisions) rather than what you originally thought was happening ( recordings not being processed by kmttg), it wouldn't do anything for you anyway.

Your problem is two or more episodes of the same series with the same episode title shown on the same day. You have to add _*something*_ to the file name to prevent collisions.


----------



## lrhorer

Oh, OK, I found it. It's in the auto transfer config.

Edit: Oh, yeah, I just saw moyekj's post. I had already stumbled across it, but thanks for the reply.



lpwcomp said:


> And based on what appears to be actually happening (file name collisions) rather than what you originally thought was happening ( recordings not being processed by kmttg)


No, no. The second recording is definitely not being processed. Kmttg is set to delete the recordings after processing, so one is deleted and one remains on the TiVo, because the first already resides on the server. Unless, of course, that is what you mean by a file name collision, since it is of a sort just that, but kmttg terms it "skipping":



Code:


2012_08_18_16:52:39 START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: JAG - Adrift
2012_08_18_16:52:51 >> CREATING \\RAID-Server\Server-Main\Movies\TiVo_HD\JAG - Adrift (Recorded Wed Jul 25, 2012, AXSTV).TiVo.txt ...
2012_08_18_16:52:53 ---DONE--- job=metadata output=\\RAID-Server\Server-Main\Movies\TiVo_HD\JAG - Adrift (Recorded Wed Jul 25, 2012, AXSTV).TiVo.txt
2012_08_18_16:53:05 >> CREATING \\RAID-Server\Server-Main\Movies\TiVo_MPG\JAG - Adrift (Recorded Wed Jul 25, 2012, AXSTV).mpg.txt ...
2012_08_18_16:53:07 ---DONE--- job=metadata output=\\RAID-Server\Server-Main\Movies\TiVo_MPG\JAG - Adrift (Recorded Wed Jul 25, 2012, AXSTV).mpg.txt
2012_08_18_16:53:19 >> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO \\RAID-Server\Server-Main\Movies\TiVo_MPG\JAG - Adrift (Recorded Wed Jul 25, 2012, AXSTV).mpg ...
2012_08_18_16:53:19 "C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar "C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\cookie3743762314352028481.tmp" --url "http://192.168.1.102:80/download/JAG.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=5834761" | "C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --no-verify --out "\\RAID-Server\Server-Main\Movies\TiVo_MPG\JAG - Adrift (Recorded Wed Jul 25, 2012, AXSTV).mpg" -
2012_08_18_17:29:04 NOTE: \\RAID-Server\Server-Main\Movies\TiVo_MPG\JAG - Adrift (Recorded Wed Jul 25, 2012, AXSTV).mpg: size=5323.07 MB elapsed=0:35:45 (20.82 Mbps)
2012_08_18_17:29:04 ---DONE--- job=download_decrypt output=\\RAID-Server\Server-Main\Movies\TiVo_MPG\JAG - Adrift (Recorded Wed Jul 25, 2012, AXSTV).mpg
2012_08_18_17:29:07 >> Running comskip on \\RAID-Server\Server-Main\Movies\TiVo_MPG\JAG - Adrift (Recorded Wed Jul 25, 2012, AXSTV).mpg ...
2012_08_18_17:29:07 "C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\comskip\comskip.exe" --ini "C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg\comskip\comskip.ini" --videoredo "\\RAID-Server\Server-Main\Movies\TiVo_MPG\JAG - Adrift (Recorded Wed Jul 25, 2012, AXSTV).mpg" 
2012_08_18_17:43:37 ---DONE--- job=comskip output=\\RAID-Server\Server-Main\Movies\TiVo_MPG\JAG - Adrift (Recorded Wed Jul 25, 2012, AXSTV).VPrj
2012_08_18_17:54:01 START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: JAG - Adrift
2012_08_18_17:54:15 NOTE: SKIPPING METADATA GENERATION, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: \\RAID-Server\Server-Main\Movies\TiVo_HD\JAG - Adrift (Recorded Wed Jul 25, 2012, AXSTV).TiVo.txt
2012_08_18_17:54:15 NOTE: SKIPPING METADATA GENERATION, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: \\RAID-Server\Server-Main\Movies\TiVo_MPG\JAG - Adrift (Recorded Wed Jul 25, 2012, AXSTV).mpg.txt
2012_08_18_17:54:27 NOTE: SKIPPING DOWNLOAD/DECRYPT, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: \\RAID-Server\Server-Main\Movies\TiVo_MPG\JAG - Adrift (Recorded Wed Jul 25, 2012, AXSTV).mpg
2012_08_18_17:54:29 NOTE: SKIPPING COMSKIP, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: \\RAID-Server\Server-Main\Movies\TiVo_MPG\JAG - Adrift (Recorded Wed Jul 25, 2012, AXSTV).VPrj

Whether one deems "skipping" to constitute processing or not, the fact is kmttg only transfers and deletes one of the files but does nothing other than take note of the second and decline to transfer, decrypt, and delete it. That is what I meant by "not being processed by kmttg".



lpwcomp said:


> Your problem is two or more episodes of the same series with the same episode title shown on the same day. You have to add _*something*_ to the file name to prevent collisions.


Given the small number of remaining cases where this will be an issue, it's just going to be easier to manually move the first downloads to temporary file names and manage the rest by hand. It's still a pain, but a lot less so than digging back through all the scripts.


----------



## lpwcomp

lrhorer said:


> No, no. The second recording is definitely not being processed. Kmttg is set to delete the recordings after processing, so one is deleted and one remains on the TiVo, because the first already resides on the server. Unless, of course, that is what you mean by a file name collision, since it is of a sort just that, but kmttg terms it "skipping":


That's because you don't have the "Overwrite existing files" box checked, so yes, the skipping is the result of file name collision. It's a good thing you didn't have that option selected. Otherwise, the second episode would have wiped out the first.


----------



## ThAbtO

lpwcomp said:


> That's because you don't have the "Overwrite existing files" box checked, so yes, the skipping is the result of file name collision. It's a good thing you didn't have that option selected. Otherwise, the second episode would have wiped out the first.


That's the reason I use [year].[month].[date].[hour].[min] in my filename scheme.


----------



## lrhorer

lpwcomp said:


> That's because you don't have the "Overwrite existing files" box checked


That is, of course, deliberate.



lpwcomp said:


> so yes, the skipping is the result of file name collision. It's a good thing you didn't have that option selected. Otherwise, the second episode would have wiped out the first.


Obviously, and in that case the show would be gone from both the Tivo and the server.


----------



## lrhorer

ThAbtO said:


> That's the reason I use [year].[month].[date].[hour].[min] in my filename scheme.


See above. Adding anything non-permanent to the file name would seriously muck up my processing scripts. As I said, for the six or seven pairs of remaining two part, identically named episodes, I'll just have to handle it manually.


----------



## lpwcomp

> That's because you don't have the "Overwrite existing files" box checked





lrhorer said:


> That is, of course, deliberate.
> 
> Obviously, and in that case the show would be gone from both the Tivo and the server.


The bottom line for this particular sub-thread is that kmttg behaved properly.


----------



## terrio

I have just downloaded and installed kmttg on my Mac Mini, running OS 10.8. It successfully downloaded the additional tools and allowed me to set my MAK code. But every time I try to run it, I get the following JAVA error message in the kmttg window:

java.lang.StringIndexOutOfBoundsException: String index out of range: -1
at java.lang.String.substring(String.java:1937)
at javax.jmdns.impl.JmDNSImpl.toUnqualifiedName(JmDNSImpl.java:1461)
at javax.jmdns.impl.JmDNSImpl.updateRecord(JmDNSImpl.java:933)
at javax.jmdns.impl.JmDNSImpl.handleResponse(JmDNSImpl.java:1025)
at javax.jmdns.impl.SocketListener.run(SocketListener.java:68)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:680)


Any suggestions? I would really like to be able to use this; it looks awesome....


----------



## moyekj

terrio said:


> I have just downloaded and installed kmttg on my Mac Mini, running OS 10.8. It successfully downloaded the additional tools and allowed me to set my MAK code. But every time I try to run it, I get the following JAVA error message in the kmttg window:
> 
> java.lang.StringIndexOutOfBoundsException: String index out of range: -1
> at java.lang.String.substring(String.java:1937)
> at javax.jmdns.impl.JmDNSImpl.toUnqualifiedName(JmDNSImpl.java:1461)
> at javax.jmdns.impl.JmDNSImpl.updateRecord(JmDNSImpl.java:933)
> at javax.jmdns.impl.JmDNSImpl.handleResponse(JmDNSImpl.java:1025)
> at javax.jmdns.impl.SocketListener.run(SocketListener.java:68)
> at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:680)
> 
> Any suggestions? I would really like to be able to use this; it looks awesome....


 There's no kmttg code being shown in the stack trace so doesn't pinpoint the problem. However it looks to be Bonjour related issue so you can try switching to TiVo Beacon instead:
File-Configure-TiVo-Detect with TiVo Beacon instead of Bonjour

Alternatively you can just turn off TiVo detection completely and manually specify TiVo IP & name:
Disable "Look for Tivos on network"


----------



## terrio

moyekj said:


> There's no kmttg code being shown in the stack trace so doesn't pinpoint the problem. However it looks to be Bonjour related issue so you can try switching to TiVo Beacon instead:
> File-Configure-TiVo-Detect with TiVo Beacon instead of Bonjour
> 
> Alternatively you can just turn off TiVo detection completely and manually specify TiVo IP & name:
> Disable "Look for Tivos on network"


"Detect with TiVo Beacon instead of Bonjour" did the trick, thanks!


----------



## lrhorer

lpwcomp said:


> The bottom line for this particular sub-thread is that kmttg behaved properly.


Well, yes, of course, or at east as expected. I never said it didn't.


----------



## mattack

With visual set to "Mac OS X" in the preferences, when I first try to bring up configuration, I get:


java.lang.NullPointerException
at apple.laf.CUIAquaComboBox$1.itemStateChanged(CUIAquaComboBox.java:76)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.fireItemStateChanged(JComboBox.java:1162)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.selectedItemChanged(JComboBox.java:1219)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.contentsChanged(JComboBox.java:1266)
at javax.swing.AbstractListModel.fireContentsChanged(AbstractListModel.java:100)
at javax.swing.DefaultComboBoxModel.setSelectedItem(DefaultComboBoxModel.java:88)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.setSelectedItem(JComboBox.java:551)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.configMain.read(configMain.java:763)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.configMain.display(configMain.java:144)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui$21.actionPerformed(gui.java:834)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:1882)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2202)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(DefaultButtonModel.java:420)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(DefaultButtonModel.java:258)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton.doClick(AbstractButton.java:334)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicMenuItemUI.doClick(BasicMenuItemUI.java:1050)
at apple.laf.CUIAquaMenuItem.doClick(CUIAquaMenuItem.java:119)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicMenuItemUI$Handler.mouseReleased(BasicMenuItemUI.java:1091)
at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Component.java:5617)
at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(JComponent.java:3129)
at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Component.java:5382)
at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Container.java:2010)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:4083)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2068)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:3918)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Container.java:4256)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Container.java:3936)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Container.java:3866)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2054)
at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Window.java:1801)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:3918)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:501)
at java.awt.EventQueue.access$000(EventQueue.java:80)
at java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(EventQueue.java:462)
at java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(EventQueue.java:461)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(AccessControlContext.java:84)
at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(AccessControlContext.java:95)
at java.awt.EventQueue$2.run(EventQueue.java:476)
at java.awt.EventQueue$2.run(EventQueue.java:475)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(AccessControlContext.java:84)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:473)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:269)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:190)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:184)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:176)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:110)


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> With visual set to "Mac OS X" in the preferences, when I first try to bring up configuration, I get:


 Yes, not much I can do about it really. As usual Apple likes to do things differently than everyone else for Java. Note that you get Mac OS X interface by default without choosing it so if that's what you want best to just set it to default then re-start kmttg.


----------



## bwall23

How difficult would it be to add the programId to the metadata file that kmttg generates. Could it be added as an option?
See post in pytivo thread from lpwcomp


----------



## moyekj

bwall23 said:


> How difficult would it be to add the programId to the metadata file that kmttg generates. Could it be added as an option?
> See post in pytivo thread from lpwcomp


Not too hard. Is this the field name syntax for programId as in sample below?


Code:


programId : SH011029750000


----------



## lpwcomp

bwall23 said:


> How difficult would it be to add the programId to the metadata file that kmttg generates. Could it be added as an option?
> See post in pytivo thread from lpwcomp


Bear in mind that the pyTiVo TvBus.tmpl has to be modified in order for it to be sent to the TiVo.



moyekj said:


> Not too hard.


Probably easier for you than it was for me. Wasn't really that hard for me, I just had to modify the code a bit more than I anticipated.



moyekj said:


> Is this the field name syntax for programId as in sample below?
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> programId : SH011029750000


Yes, that is the correct syntax. Example of one that _*currently*_ works:


Code:


programId : EP009311820044

(The example is for Sea 3 Ep 1 of "The Big Bang Theory".)


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp, I already have the necessary updates checked into source if you want to review or test it out (for both metadata from shows still on TiVo as well as from .TiVo files). Obtaining from .TiVo was a little tricky as "uniqueId" is used for both seriesId and programId in the tivodecode xml dump but from my short testing I think it's working there as well. I did notice the .TiVo file programID is not front padded with zeros so for example instead of "EP009311820044" you get "EP9311820044". Don't know if the leading zeros are important or not from TiVo point of view? I could add additional code to front pad number part with zeros to maintain a minimum number length if needed.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> lpwcomp, I already have the necessary updates checked into source if you want to review or test it out (for both metadata from shows still on TiVo as well as from .TiVo files). Obtaining from .TiVo was a little tricky as "uniqueId" is used for both seriesId and programId in the tivodecode xml dump but from my short testing I think it's working there as well.


Yeah, I ran into that also. The problem is that <series> is under <program> so an element search of the program node for <uniqueId) will find the <series> <uniqueId>. I solved it by searching the direct child node list rather than a full element search.


moyekj said:


> I did notice the .TiVo file programID is not front padded with zeros so for example instead of "EP009311820044" you get "EP9311820044". Don't know if the leading zeros are important or not from TiVo point of view? I could add additional code to front pad number part with zeros to maintain a minimum number length if needed.


Huh. I'm not seeing this. For instance, I just generated the metadata file for a .tivo file of a recording of the latest episode of "Futurama" and it has a programId of EP003034830138. Of course, it is entirely possible that TiVo is screwing around with the programId sometimes and it would explain the inconsistencies.


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> Yes, not much I can do about it really. As usual Apple likes to do things differently than everyone else for Java. Note that you get Mac OS X interface by default without choosing it so if that's what you want best to just set it to default then re-start kmttg.


Oh, ok.. yeah, weird.. I played around with them, and then realized I had the Mac OS X default originally anyway..

So are you saying this is a bug in OS X's Java? If so, can you narrow down what the bug is? (Darn, I guess we don't ship Java anymore, so there's not really a bug to write up.. but I'm still curious and might ask one of the people who use to work on Java.)


----------



## mattack

lpwcomp said:


> Bear in mind that the pyTiVo TvBus.tmpl has to be modified in order for it to be sent to the TiVo.
> 
> Probably easier for you than it was for me. Wasn't really that hard for me, I just had to modify the code a bit more than I anticipated.


Sorry, does this mean that I can download with kmttg and then re-upload with pyTivo (with the changes), and still have the episode # when it's back on the TiVo (mostly for me to sanity check when I delete the episode)?

I've noticed that I *sometimes* see the episode # in the whole ton of junk that shows up when I show the full info on a transferred-back-to-TiVo show. But not in the nice human readable form. Basically a whole bunch of XML that shows up in one of the fields.

Oh yeah, I'm still interested in the kmttg upgrade to put the proper show info (e.g. guest info) back into the title of downloaded talk shows.


----------



## lpwcomp

mattack said:


> Sorry, does this mean that I can download with kmttg and then re-upload with pyTivo (with the changes), and still have the episode # when it's back on the TiVo (mostly for me to sanity check when I delete the episode)?


It should yes. However, there is no guarantee that it will as I have no idea why it sometimes fails.

Here are the lines you need to add to the pyTivo\plugins\video\templates\TvBus.tmpl:


Code:


      #if $video.programId
      <uniqueId>$video.programId</uniqueId>
      #end if

They go right before the

</program>

line



mattack said:


> I've noticed that I *sometimes* see the episode # in the whole ton of junk that shows up when I show the full info on a transferred-back-to-TiVo show. But not in the nice human readable form. Basically a whole bunch of XML that shows up in one of the fields.


That'...odd. I don't think that is supposed to happen. In any case, the episode number in the XML is the one that appears as "Episode Num" in the SDUI and as episodeNumber in the metadata file.


mattack said:


> Oh yeah, I'm still interested in the kmttg upgrade to put the proper show info (e.g. guest info) back into the title of downloaded talk shows.


Yeah, that sorta got back burnered plus I had to remove the episodeTitle code as it was causing some problems and I didn't have time to try and fix it. I will try to get back to it next week. Starting tomorrow, I will be AFMK for a week so won't have access to my development machine.

Of course, these two things are in conflict. If the TiVo actually uses the programId, it ignores most of the rest of the metadata from the file, including episode title and description.


----------



## cweb

I am using the iPad delete option in kmttg and my premiere. It works just great when I download a show and the have kmttg delete it from the premiere. Every so often often I'll see a show in the kmttg list that I would like to delete without downloading. If I just select the delete option (no d/l, metadata, etc.), should I be able to start the job and delete the show? It doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> I am using the iPad delete option in kmttg and my premiere. It works just great when I download a show and the have kmttg delete it from the premiere. Every so often often I'll see a show in the kmttg list that I would like to delete without downloading. If I just select the delete option (no d/l, metadata, etc.), should I be able to start the job and delete the show? It doesn't seem to work for me.


 No for those cases you simply select the show(s) in the table you want to delete and then press "Delete" on your keyboard. BTW if you select a show in table and press "Space" it will start playback of the show on that TiVo.


----------



## cweb

moyekj said:


> No for those cases you simply select the show(s) in the table you want to delete and then press "Delete" on your keyboard. BTW if you select a show in table and press "Space" it will start playback of the show on that TiVo.


Thanks. I look forward to trying it tonight.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> No for those cases you simply select the show(s) in the table you want to delete and then press "Delete" on your keyboard. BTW if you select a show in table and press "Space" it will start playback of the show on that TiVo.


Sweet, didn't know about the space option. Any other hidden keyboard tricks besides those two?


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> Sweet, didn't know about the space option. Any other hidden keyboard tricks besides those two?


 Officially, that's it. It's not obvious place to look but those 2 "hidden" keyboard shortcuts are mentioned in the tooltip for "Enable iPad style communications with this TiVo" under config-Tivos.

(There is 1 more keyboard shortcut "j" I use for debugging purposes which dumps all information associated with selected show to message window sorted alphanumerically by key name. That is also available in some of the other "Remote" tables to dump JSON data to message window but is not useful to most people).


----------



## cweb

moyekj said:


> No for those cases you simply select the show(s) in the table you want to delete and then press "Delete" on your keyboard. BTW if you select a show in table and press "Space" it will start playback of the show on that TiVo.


The delete key didn't work for me. By "table", you mean the window list for a specific TiVo (eg, bedroom). I assume the only thing that needs to be enabled is "iPad delete" in the TiVo tab of preferences?


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> The delete key didn't work for me. By "table", you mean the window list for a specific TiVo (eg, bedroom). I assume the only thing that needs to be enabled is "iPad delete" in the TiVo tab of preferences?


 No, that setting is just to add "iPad delete" task. Under config-Tivos for a series 4 unit you have to have "Enable iPad style communications with this TiVo" enabled such that you have a "Remote" tab displayed with that TiVo available in the list. Then when you refresh Now Playing table kmttg will collect the necessary info to be able to delete & play shows from the table.
(This is only for series 4 units, not THD, S3 and earlier units)


----------



## bwall23

moyekj said:


> lpwcomp, I already have the necessary updates checked into source if you want to review or test it out (for both metadata from shows still on TiVo as well as from .TiVo files). Obtaining from .TiVo was a little tricky as "uniqueId" is used for both seriesId and programId in the tivodecode xml dump but from my short testing I think it's working there as well. I did notice the .TiVo file programID is not front padded with zeros so for example instead of "EP009311820044" you get "EP9311820044". Don't know if the leading zeros are important or not from TiVo point of view? I could add additional code to front pad number part with zeros to maintain a minimum number length if needed.


My .tivo files have leading zeroes for the programId. I use tdcat to dump xml chunk 2 and the programId is 14 chars 'EP' + 8_char_seriesId + 4_char_episodeId. As example 'EP012449670020' for America the Story of Us - Millenium, see zap2it


----------



## moyekj

bwall23 said:


> My .tivo files have leading zeroes for the programId. I use tdcat to dump xml chunk 2 and the programId is 14 chars 'EP' + 8_char_seriesId + 4_char_episodeId. As example 'EP012449670020' for America the Story of Us - Millenium, see zap2it


 I've only seen non-leading 0s on 1 .TiVo file so far so I think for the most part they match and not to worry about it.


----------



## bwall23

lpwcomp said:


> Bear in mind that the pyTiVo TvBus.tmpl has to be modified in order for it to be sent to the TiVo.


 Did that, but pyTiVo doesn't seem to be parsing it in the first place. Do you also have to modify metadata.py? I'd like for pyTiVo to parse it from metadata text files as well as from .tivo files.


----------



## NotVeryWitty

After not using kmttg for quite a while, I just tried to use it again so my daughter could put the new Doctor Who show on a thumb drive to take back to college to watch.

I completely reinstalled the latest app on my iMac running Mountain Lion. After figuring out how to launch it for the first time (need to press Ctrl when opening to bypass the ML unknown app security), and loading the Intel version of tivodecode (IMO that should be the default version included in the install package), I was able to get see my Macs and transfer the show to my file server.

However, I'm getting an error at the encode step. The status output is below. An interesting line is: "[mp4 @ 0x116e600]track 0: could not find tag, codec not currently supported in container". Is this saying that the show is already mpeg4, and that ffmpeg doesn't know what to do with that? [FWIW, my cable provider is Verizon Fios, and the show was on BBCAHD channel 689.]

Thanks for all the hard work on this app!!

Status output:

>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'ff_h264_high_rate' TO FILE /Volumes/Time Capsule/Tivo files/Doctor Who - Asylum of the Daleks (09_01_2012).mp4 ...
/Users/bill/Applications/kmttg_v0p8t/ffmpeg/ffmpeg -y -i "/Volumes/Time Capsule/Tivo files/Doctor Who - Asylum of the Daleks (09_01_2012).mpg" -threads 4 -vcodec libx264 -coder 0 -level 41 -sameq -subq 6 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -g 300 -bufsize 14745k -b 8000k -maxrate 16000k -bug +autodetect+ms -me_method epzs -trellis 2 -mbd 1 -acodec copy -f mp4 "/Volumes/Time Capsule/Tivo files/Doctor Who - Asylum of the Daleks (09_01_2012).mp4" 
encoding failed (exit code: 1 ) - check command: /Users/bill/Applications/kmttg_v0p8t/ffmpeg/ffmpeg -y -i "/Volumes/Time Capsule/Tivo files/Doctor Who - Asylum of the Daleks (09_01_2012).mpg" -threads 4 -vcodec libx264 -coder 0 -level 41 -sameq -subq 6 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -g 300 -bufsize 14745k -b 8000k -maxrate 16000k -bug +autodetect+ms -me_method epzs -trellis 2 -mbd 1 -acodec copy -f mp4 "/Volumes/Time Capsule/Tivo files/Doctor Who - Asylum of the Daleks (09_01_2012).mp4" 
FFmpeg version SVN-r19732, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
configuration: [email protected]_path --arch=i386 --cpu=i686 --disable-static --enable-shared --enable-pthreads --enable-gpl --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaac --enable-nonfree --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --extra-cflags='-I/Users/yoav/src/lame/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/include -I/Users/yoav/src/x264' --extra-ldflags='-L/Users/yoav/src/lame/libmp3lame/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/libfaad/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/libfaac/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/x264/'
libavutil 50. 3. 0 / 50. 3. 0
libavcodec 52.34. 0 / 52.34. 0
libavformat 52.38. 0 / 52.38. 0
libavdevice 52. 2. 0 / 52. 2. 0
libswscale 0. 7. 1 / 0. 7. 1
built on Aug 27 2009 10:32:06, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5484)
Input #0, ac3, from '/Volumes/Time Capsule/Tivo files/Doctor Who - Asylum of the Daleks (09_01_2012).mpg':
Duration: 44:09:31.78, bitrate: 364 kb/s
Stream #0.0: Audio: eac3, 48000 Hz, 4 channels (FL|FR|SL|SR), s16, 364 kb/s
[mp4 @ 0x116e600]track 0: could not find tag, codec not currently supported in container
Output #0, mp4, to '/Volumes/Time Capsule/Tivo files/Doctor Who - Asylum of the Daleks (09_01_2012).mp4':
Stream #0.0: Audio: 0x0000, 48000 Hz, 4 channels (FL|FR|SL|SR), s16, 364 kb/s
Stream mapping:
Stream #0.0 -> #0.0
Could not write header for output file #0 (incorrect codec parameters ?)


----------



## moyekj

NotVeryWitty, looks like your source video has 4 channel eac3 (AKA Dolby Digital +) as audio which I don't think is a valid audio stream for mp4 container, or at least ffmpeg doesn't like that, and the encoding profile you are using passes audio through to mp4. Also a little strange that no input video is listed in the output, but it may be because the audio is causing an issue ffmpeg is not listing the video track.

Perhaps if you try an encoding profile that re-encodes audio such as ff_ipad it might work.


----------



## lpwcomp

bwall23 said:


> Did that, but pyTiVo doesn't seem to be parsing it in the first place. Do you also have to modify metadata.py? I'd like for pyTiVo to parse it from metadata text files as well as from .tivo files.


I thought that the mod to metadata.py which I made was only required to get the programId into the text file but I could be wrong. There may also be a mod to another module, I don't remember exactly what I did and I won't be able to check until at least Tuesday.

Is the programId not being sent to the TiVo?


----------



## bwall23

moyekj said:


> lpwcomp, I already have the necessary updates checked into source if you want to review or test it out (for both metadata from shows still on TiVo as well as from .TiVo files). Obtaining from .TiVo was a little tricky as "uniqueId" is used for both seriesId and programId in the tivodecode xml dump but from my short testing I think it's working there as well.


For .tivo metadata extraction, shouldn't you be looking at chunk 2, not 1. i.e. "chunk-02-0002.xml", not "chunk-01-0001.xml"? Do a test dump w/tivodecode and compare the 2 chunks! Also the seriesId and programId both need to be extracted from <showing>, not <vActualShowing>. If either gets pulled from <vActualShowing> and the recording was padded, the value will be incorrect for the recording.


----------



## bwall23

lpwcomp said:


> Is the programId not being sent to the TiVo?


It's not.


----------



## bwall23

lpwcomp said:


> I thought that the mod to metadata.py which I made was only required to get the programId into the text file but I could be wrong. There may also be a mod to another module, I don't remember exactly what I did and I won't be able to check until at least Tuesday.


 What mod? What fork? I'm running wmcbrine's 2012-07-11 with a hand edited TvBus.tmpl to add programId. Querying pyTiVo, it doesn't show up in the Container or TVBus video details queries.


----------



## moyekj

bwall23 said:


> For .tivo metadata extraction, shouldn't you be looking at chunk 2, not 1. i.e. "chunk-02-0002.xml", not "chunk-01-0001.xml"? Do a test dump w/tivodecode and compare the 2 chunks! Also the seriesId and programId both need to be extracted from <showing>, not <vActualShowing>. If either gets pulled from <vActualShowing> and the recording was padded, the value will be incorrect for the recording.


It is parsing chunk 2 and from <showing> section. From metadataTivo.java:


Code:


metaFileFromXmlFile(xmlFile2, job.metaFile);

(and xmlFile2 is chunk 2)

and under metaFileFromXmlFile method:


Code:


         // Search for everything under <showing>
         NodeList nlist = doc.getElementsByTagName("showing");
...


----------



## lpwcomp

bwall23 said:


> What mod? What fork? I'm running wmcbrine's 2012-07-11 with a hand edited TvBus.tmpl to add programId. Querying pyTiVo, it doesn't show up in the Container or TVBus video details queries.


There is no fork with my mods and I never meant to imply there was. I made the mods to my own copy of pyTivo, just as I am running a self-modified version of kmttg.

As far as getting it to the TiVo is concerned, the fact that even if it does get to the TiVo, it doesn't always do what I expected, i.e. set the Season and Episode, probably led me to lose track of exactly what I did to get it to be transmitted. Well, that plus I was also trying to get grouping on a Premiere of pulled programs with an inactive or arbitrary seriesId to work again.


----------



## bwall23

moyekj said:


> It is parsing chunk 2 and from <showing> section. From metadataTivo.java:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> metaFileFromXmlFile(xmlFile2, job.metaFile);
> 
> (and xmlFile2 is chunk 2)
> 
> and under metaFileFromXmlFile method:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> // Search for everything under <showing>
> NodeList nlist = doc.getElementsByTagName("showing");
> ...


That's why you're doing the coding and not me! My cursory glance at the code missed this part


Code:


xmlFile2 = xmlFile.replaceAll("1", "2");


----------



## moyekj

v0p8u version just released with some fairly minor updates including showing EpisodeNumber as part of title in various tables if available. See release_notes Wiki for details.


----------



## bwall23

Thanks for the programId


----------



## OOOOPS!

@ moyekj Thanks!
@ moyekj or any one else 
Does anyone know if pytivo is sending or if the tivo is honoring episode number when a show is pushed? I tend to edit and encode to mp4 before pushing back to the tivo, a S3 HDXL, using the metadata generated by kmttg. Now that episode number is available on kmttg I have noticed that pushes do not display the episode number.
Thanks,
OOOOPS


----------



## lpwcomp

OOOOPS! said:


> @ moyekj Thanks!
> @ moyekj or any one else
> Does anyone know if pytivo is sending or if the tivo is honoring episode number when a show is pushed? I tend to edit and encode to mp4 before pushing back to the tivo, a S3 HDXL, using the metadata generated by kmttg. Now that episode number is available on kmttg I have noticed that pushes do not display the episode number.
> Thanks,
> OOOOPS


Pushes send very little of the metadata. episodeNumber has been part of the metadata since the beginning, the change to kmttg was just to display it as part of the title in the gui.


----------



## lpwcomp

bwall23 said:


> It's not.


Just tested. I started with a fresh install of pyTiVo, which naturally didn't send the programId that was in the metadata file. I then edited pyTivo/plugins/video/templates/TvBus.tmpl and added:


Code:


      #if $video.programId
      <uniqueId>$video.programId</uniqueId>
      #end if

right before


Code:


</program>

. I then pulled the same recording to the TiVo again. Season and Episode numbers were displayed in the HDUI.

Note that
this will not work on a Push since a Push sends very little of the metadata.
even if it gets to the TiVo, there is no guarantee that it will do anything.


----------



## bwall23

lpwcomp said:


> Just tested. I started with a fresh install of pyTiVo, which naturally didn't send the programId that was in the metadata file. I then edited pyTivo/plugins/video/templates/TvBus.tmpl and added:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #if $video.programId
> <uniqueId>$video.programId</uniqueId>
> #end if
> 
> right before
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> </program>
> 
> . I then pulled the same recording to the TiVo again. Season and Episode numbers were displayed in the HDUI.
> 
> Note that
> this will not work on a Push since a Push sends very little of the metadata.
> even if it gets to the TiVo, there is no guarantee that it will do anything.


Not sure if that proves anything. Did you look at the container or video details view provided by pyTiVo to your TiVo? What type of metadata and video file. Was the original recording still on your TiVo, etc. The TVBus template provides the video details view, but if that metadata hasn't been parsed by pyTiVo and made available to display, it won't. Haven't seen anything since July from mcbrine on the pyTiVo forum thread. Is it still being maintained?

AND P.S. Why are we discussing this on the kmttg forum thread and not the pyTiVo forum thread?


----------



## lpwcomp

bwall23 said:


> Not sure if that proves anything. Did you look at the container or video details view provided by pyTiVo to your TiVo? What type of metadata and video file. Was the original recording still on your TiVo, etc. The TVBus template provides the video details view, but if that metadata hasn't been parsed by pyTiVo and made available to display, it won't. Haven't seen anything since July from mcbrine on the pyTiVo forum thread. Is it still being maintained?
> 
> AND P.S. Why are we discussing this on the kmttg forum thread and not the pyTiVo forum thread?


You're right, this discussion belongs in the other forum. However, since you think you know everything about it anyway, you obviously don't need my help. Good luck.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> v0p8u version just released with some fairly minor updates including showing EpisodeNumber as part of title in various tables if available. See release_notes Wiki for details.


YEAH for this change. I know it has been something debated for awhile for all the reasons debated about, but glad to have it as it will really help for those times when it is a. actually there and b. actually correct. which has nothing to do with kmttg obviously as for some reason tivo guide cannot get correct what all kinds of other free software can.

Thanks so much!


----------



## bwall23

lpwcomp said:


> You're right, this discussion belongs in the other forum. However, since you think you know everything about it anyway, you obviously don't need my help. Good luck.


I agree it should be continued in the pyTiVo forum.

Never said I know everything about it, or meant to imply it. If I knew everything, I wouldn't be posting in these forums. I was just providing a somewhat more scientific approach to the problem versus an emperical evidence approach.

We're both trying to achieve the same objective, I was just offering what I knew based on poring over code I'm unfamiliar with and trying to analyze what it's doing. I'm a developer from a previous life and don't want to learn YAPL (yet another programming language) just to get this accomplished.

It appears the mcbrine pyTiVo thread is on-hold or dead. Don't know if it's still being developed and if not, what fork to follow.

Was just trying to offer what I found, but if the attitude is nobody wants to know, I'll STFU and keep it to myself.

Good Luck also.


----------



## wmcbrine

bwall23 said:


> It appears the mcbrine pyTiVo thread is on-hold or dead.


----------



## bwall23

wmcbrine said:


>


See, that's what we get for posting in the wrong Forum thread


----------



## DougD

There are a large number of movies where the remake has the same name as the original such as Bad Company and Freaky Friday. Any chance as a future update that the movie year could be an option for creating the file name? By the way this program works great - highly recommended. I use it both on my linux box and on my windows PC.


----------



## lew

Anyone done any comparisons? Auto mode without reviewing the cuts. Obviously I'd rather wind up with a stray commercial rather then cut part of the program.

Most network shows have a logo in the corner during the program but not during the commercial. Surprised there isn't a reliable way to use that.


----------



## ThAbtO

lew said:


> Anyone done any comparisons? Auto mode without reviewing the cuts. Obviously I'd rather wind up with a stray commercial rather then cut part of the program.
> 
> Most network shows have a logo in the corner during the program but not during the commercial. Surprised there isn't a reliable way to use that.


VideoReDo does not determine commercial breaks by the logo on the video, it determines by the black frames between the video and the breaks. Sometimes they will cut directly to the commercial suddenly without the blank frames and that will not get detected.


----------



## lew

ThAbtO said:


> VideoReDo does not determine commercial breaks by the logo on the video, it determines by the black frames between the video and the breaks. Sometimes they will cut directly to the commercial suddenly without the blank frames and that will not get detected.


My post wasn't clear. My understanding is comskip can use the logo and VRD doesn't. Hence the question which approach gets better results.


----------



## moyekj

lew said:


> Most network shows have a logo in the corner during the program but not during the commercial. Surprised there isn't a reliable way to use that.


 I never much cared for auto-commercial cutting personally. I'd rather just do it manually since I don't do it very often. But comskip is highly configurable - by editing comskip.ini you can do things such as you suggest to target a network logo as an indicator. But you have to put in place different configs for different channels and/or shows so if you have a wide variety of recordings you are targeting it quickly becomes unwieldy. If you want to play with it, kmttg does allow you to specify comskip.ini file to use and in auto transfers config you can even setup a different comskip.ini for each entry so you could setup different ones for different shows. It all depends how much work you are willing to put in to get it working as well as possible. If it's just occasional use then I say don't bother and just cut manually using VRD without any commercial detection. If you do a lot of shows frequently then it's a different story.


----------



## lew

moyekj said:


> I never much cared for auto-commercial cutting personally. I'd rather just do it manually since I don't do it very often. But comskip is highly configurable - by editing comskip.ini you can do things such as you suggest to target a network logo as an indicator. But you have to put in place different configs for different channels and/or shows so if you have a wide variety of recordings you are targeting it quickly becomes unwieldy. If you want to play with it, kmttg does allow you to specify comskip.ini file to use and in auto transfers config you can even setup a different comskip.ini for each entry so you could setup different ones for different shows. It all depends how much work you are willing to put in to get it working as well as possible. If it's just occasional use then I say don't bother and just cut manually using VRD without any commercial detection. If you do a lot of shows frequently then it's a different story.


ITA I was thinking of automating the process so I can D/L programs while I'm on vacation. My goal would be to get rid of some, not all, commercials. I have no doubt getting rid of all the commercials is likely to also get rid of some of the program.

I may try it with earlier episodes of programs. See which programs work.

I'll be watching the program when I don't have access to the internet.

This "exercise" may be more trouble then it's worth.


----------



## lrhorer

moyekj said:


> If it's just occasional use then I say don't bother and just cut manually using VRD without any commercial detection.


I definitely agree with the rest of what you say, but definitely not this. No commercial cutting utility is going to be 100% accurate, or indeed anywhere close, but that does not mean automated commercial cutting is not useful. Having a cut file created automatically can save the user a huge amount of time when manually editing the file. Most cuts are at least in the ballpark, and skipping to the proposed cut points can save one easily ten to fifteen minutes of searching per show on average. False positives are easy to detect and eliminate, and it is usually easy to tell when a commercial has been missed because the show content will be more than 43 minutes per hour of recording after one is at the end of the file. I manually edit all programs - even the ones which do not contain commercials, which in my case is the vast majority - but I have kmttg run them all through comskip when they are downloaded.


----------



## lrhorer

lew said:


> ITA I was thinking of automating the process so I can D/L programs while I'm on vacation. My goal would be to get rid of some, not all, commercials. I have no doubt getting rid of all the commercials is likely to also get rid of some of the program.


It doesn't quite work that way. While it is true that tweaking the skip parameters can make the commercial cuts more or less accurate, in general it is a case of working well for one channel and poorly for another. Note, too, that accuracy involves not only the rate of false positives and false negatives, but also the accuracy of the cut point. Frequently either comskip or VRD will accurately identify commercials, but will set the cut point where a few seconds of program video are lost or a few seconds of commercial are displayed. You may not care, but I want the cuts to be as accurate as possible.



lew said:


> I may try it with earlier episodes of programs. See which programs work.


Both work fairly well in general. One may work much better with one channel than the other, even after tweaking. Some channels are devilishly difficult for both.



lew said:


> This "exercise" may be more trouble then it's worth.


That's entirely for you to decide, of course.


----------



## lew

lrhorer said:


> It doesn't quite work that way. While it is true that tweaking the skip parameters can make the commercial cuts more or less accurate, in general it is a case of working well for one channel and poorly for another. Note, too, that accuracy involves not only the rate of false positives and false negatives, but also the accuracy of the cut point. Frequently either comskip or VRD will accurately identify commercials, but will set the cut point where a few seconds of program video are lost or a few seconds of commercial are displayed. You may not care, but I want the cuts to be as accurate as possible.


I wouldn't expect an automated process would do the cuts as accurately as doing it manually. For my purposes I'm looking for a system which errs in leaving an occasional commercial or even a few seconds of a commercial.

In your experience, is the automated ad scan likely to be consistent among shows on the same network? Among different episodes of the same series?

My goal is to chop enough commercials so I can transfer the program, on the road, to an iPad.

I'd be surprised if an automated system is good enough for my normal processing. Just trying to decide if it's good enough so I can D/L some shows while on vacation. Watch on the plane or other downtime.


----------



## txporter

lrhorer said:


> I definitely agree with the rest of what you say, but definitely not this. No commercial cutting utility is going to be 100% accurate, or indeed anywhere close, but that does not mean automated commercial cutting is not useful. Having a cut file created automatically can save the user a huge amount of time when manually editing the file. Most cuts are at least in the ballpark, and skipping to the proposed cut points can save one easily ten to fifteen minutes of searching per show on average. False positives are easy to detect and eliminate, and it is usually easy to tell when a commercial has been missed because the show content will be more than 43 minutes per hour of recording after one is at the end of the file. I manually edit all programs - even the ones which do not contain commercials, which in my case is the vast majority - but I have kmttg run them all through comskip when they are downloaded.


I agree with what lrhorer is saying, I have kmttg generate the detection file but do not actual have it cut the video. I just use that to jump around in VRD using F5/F6 to verify the cut points. (I use comskip to do the actual detection FWIW). I do think it is a little faster than the manual scrub. I tend to set up downloads and let it run overnight, so the extra 10 mins or so to do the detection doesn't really impact me. This has actually allowed me to VPN into my machine and perform commercial cuts (even with sub-par fps through VPN). If I didn't have the detection file, it wouldn't have really been possible with just a manual scrub.


----------



## global_dev

moved from a windows system to osx last year and got back into setting up kmttg.

i like having the CC extracted and it took a bit to sort out how to compile the binary as the appropriate tools aren't included in the default os x image.

i had to install xcode and check another option in xcode to install the correct tools to compile and then run the script in terminal of the dir as the script wouldn't work from the provided info.

if anyone wants the binary or better directions, let me know...


----------



## global_dev

OS X CCE further info&#8230; i downloaded Xcode and in "Preferences" -> "Downloads" installed "Command Line Tools". in text edit, copy the OS X build command provided by CCE download and run script in the SRC dir in terminal. the binary should be compiled.

here is CCE ver. 0.63


----------



## ThAbtO

I just tried to send to my tivo, a video from iTunes, its a .m4v and the blue light comes on and goes off after about a second. Obviously, Tivo does not like iTunes. Do I need to convert it beforehand?

Update: I googled and found that I need to use a DRM Remover but so far, only found 1 and the Aimersoft trial version will convert 1 minute worth of video, (or pay $36 for full version). I rather find a free converter as I already paid for the iTunes video series.


----------



## lrhorer

lew said:


> I wouldn't expect an automated process would do the cuts as accurately as doing it manually. For my purposes I'm looking for a system which errs in leaving an occasional commercial or even a few seconds of a commercial.


Again, the results depend on how the channel does its commercial insertions and how consistently they do them. Depending on the exact nature of the commercial insertions, it might be possible to tweak the cut paramaters to make this usually work as you want, at least for a given series on a given channel, and perhaps for all series on that channel. It is not unusual for similar results to be found on more than one channel, either, but OTOH it is also not unusual to encounter rather different results on different channels.



lew said:


> In your experience, is the automated ad scan likely to be consistent among shows on the same network?


I don't have enough experience with this to form a useful opinion. I would not be surprised for it to be the case.



lew said:


> Among different episodes of the same series?


It has been my general experience that different episodes of a single series airing at the same time on the same channel are pretty consistent, but by no means perfectly so.


----------



## lpwcomp

> JeffreyF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just so we're clear, you have all of the settings in the pytivo tab fo kmtth set, including destination TiVo.
> 
> Then from the main kmttg page, with only the "push" box checked, you go to the "Files" tab and add a .tivo file, select the entry and do a "Start" and kmttg issues an error message?
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct in your statement above. I appreciate your help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This discussion should be moved to http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=387725&highlight=kmttg, especially since I don't know why it is behaving as it is.
Click to expand...

Addressing a question posed in the Sourceforge pyTivo forum.

You need to download and configure kmttg to use the radian build of ffmpeg. Whether this will cause other problems, I do not know.


----------



## Sam Ray

I downloaded kmttg today. At first it did not work; nothing happened.

When Java 7 was installed it did not remove Java 6. When I execute kmttg using Java 7 javaw explicitly nothing happens. When I execute the exact same thing using Java 6 it works. So I do not know if it is a problem with the way Java is installed, in which case it is not a kmttg problem, or if there is a compatibility problem. So if someone is unable to use kmttg then this might at least help to isolate the problem.

I am using Windows 7. The Java updates were installed from the Java site with no customizations (that I can remember).

The command I am usng to execute kmttg using javaw explicitly is:

"C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\javaw.exe" -jar "C:\Software\kmttg\kmttg.jar"

That uses Java 6 and works. If I change jre6 to jre7 (just the 6 to a 7) then nothing happens.


----------



## moyekj

Just installed latest JRE 7 on a Win XP machine and was able to run kmttg without issue:


Code:


C:\home\kmttg>java -version
java version "1.7.0_07"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_07-b11)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 23.3-b01, mixed mode, sharing)
java -jar kmttg.jar

Run java -jar kmttg.jar from command line (using jre7 version and using java instead of javaw) and see what error messages are generated in the console that may provide some clues. i.e. I think in your case:
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\java.exe" -jar "C:\Software\kmttg\kmttg.jar"


----------



## Sam Ray

I got:
Error occurred during initialization of VM
java/lang/NoClassDefFoundError: java/lang/Object​


----------



## ThAbtO

Sam Ray said:


> I got:
> Error occurred during initialization of VM
> java/lang/NoClassDefFoundError: java/lang/Object​


What happens if you just open kmttg.jar by either double-click or right-click then open? 
That's how I run KMTTG.jar.


----------



## moyekj

Sam Ray said:


> I got:
> Error occurred during initialization of VM
> java/lang/NoClassDefFoundError: java/lang/Object​


Sounds like a Java installation issue to me. Can you run any jar file with that Java installation? For example download this very simple hello.jar and try running it instead of kmttg.jar to see what happens. It should just print "Hello World!" to console:
http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/hello.jar


----------



## Sam Ray

ThAbtO said:


> What happens if you just open kmttg.jar by either double-click or right-click then open?
> That's how I run KMTTG.jar.


I am sorry, I was not clear. The simple answer to your question is that nothing happens. I assume because the jar file is associated with version 7 of Java. So that is what prompted me to use Java explicitly. When I open the Jar file in the manner you describe (except I have single-click turned on; if you don't know what that is then ignore it) then the same thing happens (at least symptom-wise) as if I execute explicitly using Java 7; nothing happens.


----------



## Sam Ray

I get the same error if I use java (not javaw) and Java 7 but I get "Hello world!" with Java 6. So it does seem to be a Java problem.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> Sounds like a Java installation issue to me. Can you run any jar file with that Java installation? For example download this very simple hello.jar and try running it instead of kmttg.jar to see what happens. It should just print "Hello World!" to console:
> http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/hello.jar


Ironically, I ran hello.jar and I have nothing show up (except javaw.exe peeked in the task manager for less than a second), but KMTTG always worked for me.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Ironically, I ran hello.jar and I have nothing show up (except javaw.exe peeked in the task manager for less than a second), but KMTTG always worked for me.


 That's expected. You have to run "java -jar hello.jar" in a cmd (console) window to see the output since it just prints a message to stdout and exits, so running from GUI will do as you described.


----------



## mattack

lpwcomp said:


> Yeah, that sorta got back burnered plus I had to remove the episodeTitle code as it was causing some problems and I didn't have time to try and fix it. I will try to get back to it next week. Starting tomorrow, I will be AFMK for a week so won't have access to my development machine.


Did you ever get back to this?


----------



## lpwcomp

mattack said:


> Did you ever get back to this?


Sorry, no. I failed to take something into account - how big a bite out of my day that the course of treatment I began September 5 would take.


----------



## L David Matheny

lpwcomp said:


> Sorry, no. I failed to take something into account - how big a bite out of my day that the course of treatment I began September 5 would take.


I hope the course of treatment goes well. I'm sure we all do.


----------



## lpwcomp

L David Matheny said:


> I hope the course of treatment goes well. I'm sure we all do.


So far, so good. At least I don't glow in the dark. Yet.


----------



## janry

Sorry if this has been asked before but I can't find what I'm looking for. I have the latest version of kmttg installed. I have a desktop shortcut and kmttg launches fine from it and everything seems to run fine. 

I'm trying to schedule kmttg to run in Windows 7's "Task Scheduler" with the "-b" option without services running to do a daily transfer of selected programs. When I try to run the task which launches the same shortcut, I get the following error message: "Could not find the main class: C:\kmttg\kmttg.jar. Program will exit."

Thoughts? Can kmttg be launched from Task Scheduler?


----------



## lpwcomp

janry said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before but I can't find what I'm looking for. I have the latest version of kmttg installed. I have a desktop shortcut and kmttg launches fine from it and everything seems to run fine.
> 
> I'm trying to schedule kmttg to run in Windows 7's "Task Scheduler" with the "-b" option without services running to do a daily transfer of selected programs. When I try to run the task which launches the same shortcut, I get the following error message: "Could not find the main class: C:\kmttg\kmttg.jar. Program will exit."
> 
> Thoughts? Can kmttg be launched from Task Scheduler?


What you really want to do is run the kmttg service. Look under Auto Transfers->Service.


----------



## janry

lpwcomp said:


> What you really want to do is run the kmttg service. Look under Auto Transfers->Service.


As I understand the service is it transfers at intervals. I want my transfers to always occur at 1:00 AM. Also, I don't believe the service will wake the computer.


----------



## lpwcomp

janry said:


> As I understand the service is it transfers at intervals. I want my transfers to always occur at 1:00 AM. Also, I don't believe the service will wake the computer.


OK. Not gonna ask why. I don't know much about Win7 (I'm still running Win2K cause I can't afford to upgrade), but have you got the task set to "Run as administrator"?


----------



## moyekj

janry said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before but I can't find what I'm looking for. I have the latest version of kmttg installed. I have a desktop shortcut and kmttg launches fine from it and everything seems to run fine.
> 
> I'm trying to schedule kmttg to run in Windows 7's "Task Scheduler" with the "-b" option without services running to do a daily transfer of selected programs. When I try to run the task which launches the same shortcut, I get the following error message: "Could not find the main class: C:\kmttg\kmttg.jar. Program will exit."
> 
> Thoughts? Can kmttg be launched from Task Scheduler?


Just tried and it works. My guess is you are setting kmttg.jar as the Program/script which won't work. You need to set it up as:
Program/script = full path to javaw.exe
Arguments = -jar "full path to kmttg.jar" -b
Example:
Program = "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\javaw.exe"
Arguments = -jar "C:\home\kmttg java testing\kmttg.jar" -b

For testing purposes you may want to leave off the -b just to see if kmttg GUI pops up as expected, and one you have that working add the -b back in.


----------



## janry

moyekj said:


> Just tried and it works. My guess is you are setting kmttg.jar as the Program/script which won't work. You need to set it up as:
> Program/script = full path to javaw.exe
> Arguments = -jar "full path to kmttg.jar" -b
> Example:
> Program = "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\javaw.exe"
> Arguments = -jar "C:\home\kmttg java testing\kmttg.jar" -b
> 
> For testing purposes you may want to leave off the -b just to see if kmttg GUI pops up as expected, and one you have that working add the -b back in.


BINGO! That seems to be doing the trick. I had a feeling it had something to do with the kmttg.jar script not be the right right thing to call initally but I don't understand all that technical stuff.

Thanks so much for your help. I can't wait to see in the morning if everything new tonight has transferreed.

Edit: I awoke this morning to find the two recordings from last evening transferred fine and the computer was back in sleep mode. In other words, everything ran as I hoped for.


----------



## sanjonny

Had a great thought.

I often have several things going on in my computer and lets say I am copying a dvd which uses lots of processor but know it will be done in 30 minutes and then would like kmttg to resume running its commands. Right now for instance, it will not qsfix and decode at the same time because of the way I have the process set up in kmttg ( I know I can have it do more processes but not less.)

Anyway, it would be great, if either thru a custom command or thru kmttg itself I could set a timer to pause all processing except downloading until that timer runs out.

Say I have a bunch of cuts I want to make but I need it to wait 20 minutes to run so that the dvd that is burning will finish and kmttg can have the processor all to itself. That would be awesome for my day to day.

So, anybody know a custom command string I could make, or could this be added to kmttg as a command? That would help alot.


----------



## kpeters59

How about just stop the 'service' for a while? You could probably write a small 'batch file' that would do that pretty simply...


----------



## ThAbtO

Wish list: I would like an automatic feature where Kmttg sends the reset command to the Tivo when the transfer speed drops below a preset level, like <1mbps, with a preset interval, ie: 30 or 60 sec.


----------



## sanjonny

ThAbtO said:


> Wish list: I would like an automatic feature where Kmttg sends the reset command to the Tivo when the transfer speed drops below a preset level, like <1mbps, with a preset interval, ie: 30 or 60 sec.


I didnt know you could reset the tivo remotely. Is that possible on the s3/hd or only on premiere?


----------



## sanjonny

kpeters59 said:


> How about just stop the 'service' for a while? You could probably write a small 'batch file' that would do that pretty simply...


I think that would cause a crash or lose some of the active processes. That being said, i dont usually run kmttg as a service.

I basically need a countdown timer i could insert between or before certain jobs within kmttg.

For example, qsfix then adscan then pause for 10 minutes while another external process finishes, then resume the next queued entry or whatever.

Kmttg already has builtin delays between say qsfix and adscan in the interface (i think i have mine set to 10 seconds) so i am imagining just a box or whatever where you could make a delay as a task and set the time it would take to delay. That way you could run it wherever you needed it.


----------



## ThAbtO

sanjonny said:


> I didnt know you could reset the tivo remotely. Is that possible on the s3/hd or only on premiere?


It only resets the server side of the Tivo, not the entire box.


----------



## sanjonny

ThAbtO said:


> It only resets the server side of the Tivo, not the entire box.


That never resolves the issues i have, i have to reboot reset. I have one hacked box, i imagine there is some hack command i can use but dont know what it is.


----------



## lrhorer

Ahem. Try `reboot`.


----------



## lew

Trying to run kmttg in auto transfer mode. I've tried everything including changing uac setting to never notify.

kmttg is v0p8u
VRD TVSuite is 4.20.7.641 Aug24, 2012

Any suggestions?




2012_09_29_09:27:50 ---DONE--- job=javadownload output=C:\kmttg\My Name Is Earl - Camdenites, Part 2 (09_29_2012).TiVo
2012_09_29_09:27:52 NOTE: VideoRedo video dimensions filter is enabled
2012_09_29_09:27:53 NOTE: VideoRedo video dimensions filter set to: x=1920, y=1080
2012_09_29_09:27:53 >> Running qsfix on C:\kmttg\My Name Is Earl - Camdenites, Part 2 (09_29_2012).TiVo ...
2012_09_29_09:27:53 C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\kmttg\My Name Is Earl - Camdenites, Part 2 (09_29_2012).TiVo" "C:\kmttg\My Name Is Earl - Camdenites, Part 2 (09_29_2012).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\kmttg\VRDLock3179841919186552071.tmp /m /x:1920 /y:1080 
2012_09_29_09:27:55 ERROR: qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\kmttg\My Name Is Earl - Camdenites, Part 2 (09_29_2012).TiVo" "C:\kmttg\My Name Is Earl - Camdenites, Part 2 (09_29_2012).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\kmttg\VRDLock3179841919186552071.tmp /m /x:1920 /y:1080 
2012_09_29_09:27:55 ERROR: C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(40, 4) WScript.CreateObject: Could not create object named "VideoReDo.Application".
2012_09_29_09:27:57 ERROR: mpeg file not found: C:\kmttg\My Name Is Earl - Camdenites, Part 2 (09_29_2012).mpg
2012_09_29_09:27:59 ERROR: vprj file not found: C:\kmttg\My Name Is Earl - Camdenites, Part 2 (09_29_2012).VPrj
2012_09_29_09:27:59 ERROR: mpeg file not found: C:\kmttg\My Name Is Earl - Camdenites, Part 2 (09_29_2012).mpg


----------



## moyekj

Problem is this:
"2012_09_29_09:27:55 ERROR: C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(40, 4) WScript.CreateObject: Could not create object named "VideoReDo.Application".

Window Wscript is not finding VideoReDo.Application means it is not registered in registry. Make sure that:
a/ You bring up VideoRedo GUI at least once using Admin account (i.e. Run as Administrator)
b/ qsfix works with kmttg in GUI mode
c/ service is setup to use same account as you run GUI (assuming running through GUI works). By default services are setup using different Windows account.


----------



## sanjonny

lrhorer said:


> Ahem. Try `reboot`.


OMG, the simple solutions are always the best, though I have been on planes trains auto shuttles and subways for two days straight sooooo my brain isn't working and my memory is shot. can I send that command thru a custom command I can make in kmttg, or do I have to telnet or ssh or whatever into the cranky Tivo to run. I truly just need a memory bump. and some sleep and food.


----------



## lew

moyekj said:


> Problem is this:
> "2012_09_29_09:27:55 ERROR: C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(40, 4) WScript.CreateObject: Could not create object named "VideoReDo.Application".
> 
> Window Wscript is not finding VideoReDo.Application means it is not registered in registry. Make sure that:
> a/ You bring up VideoRedo GUI at least once using Admin account (i.e. Run as Administrator)
> b/ qsfix works with kmttg in GUI mode
> c/ service is setup to use same account as you run GUI (assuming running through GUI works). By default services are setup using different Windows account.


Also needed to run javaw as administrator. Had already done a b and c.

I got this message. I removed this show from the auto transfer list and problem solved. Not a big deal but I'd like to know how to avoid this problem in the future.
Title keyword match: 'once upon a time' found in 'once upon a time'
START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: Once Upon a Time - Broken
java.lang.NullPointerException

at java.util.Hashtable.put(Unknown Source)

at com.tivo.kmttg.main.auto.keywordMatchJobInit(auto.java:505)

at com.tivo.kmttg.main.auto.keywordSearch(auto.java:175)

at com.tivo.kmttg.task.javaNowPlaying.parseNPL(javaNowPlaying.java:245)

at com.tivo.kmttg.task.javaNowPlaying.check(javaNowPlaying.java:197)

at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobData.check(jobData.java:195)

at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobMonitor.monitor(jobMonitor.java:123)

at com.tivo.kmttg.main.kmttg$3.actionPerformed(kmttg.java:91)

at javax.swing.Timer.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)

at javax.swing.Timer$DoPostEvent.run(Unknown Source)

at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)

at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)

at java.awt.EventQueue.access$400(Unknown Source)

at java.awt.EventQueue$2.run(Unknown Source)

at java.awt.EventQueue$2.run(Unknown Source)

at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)

at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)

at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)

at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)

at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)

at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)

at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)

at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## moyekj

lew said:


> I got this message. I removed this show from the auto transfer list and problem solved. Not a big deal but I'd like to know how to avoid this problem in the future.
> Title keyword match: 'once upon a time' found in 'once upon a time'
> START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: Once Upon a Time - Broken
> java.lang.NullPointerException
> at java.util.Hashtable.put(Unknown Source)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.main.auto.keywordMatchJobInit(auto.java:505)


 Looks like maybe in that auto transfer setup you setup a 2nd encoding name but without specifying a file suffix. (BTW that code is from someone else that really wanted double encoding capability, so I'm not too familiar with it).


----------



## lew

moyekj said:


> Looks like maybe in that auto transfer setup you setup a 2nd encoding name but without specifying a file suffix. (BTW that code is from someone else that really wanted double encoding capability, so I'm not too familiar with it).


bingo--I missed the part about needed to specify an extension.

Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

lew said:


> bingo--I missed the part about needed to specify an extension.
> 
> Thanks.


 I updated the code to skip the 2nd encoding if extension is missing so null point exception will no longer happen.


----------



## Beven

So I have transferred a whole slew of programs via Tivo Desktop, and would like to use this great program to do a mass-encode. Unfortunately I'm getting the following - any help would be greatly appreciated!

Recorded Thu 10/11/2012 10:00 PM on 867=TLCHD, Duration=60 mins, EpisodeNumber=101
Thelma begins to search for her 10 new trainees; once the girls are chosen, chaos ensues and Thelma must act fast before it all falls apart. 
>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'hb_ipod' TO FILE D:\tivo_encoded\2 Broke Girls - ''And the Hidden Stash'' (Recorded Sep 24, 2012, WBZDT).m4v ...
C:\kmttg\handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe -i "D:\from_tivo\2 Broke Girls - ''And the Hidden Stash'' (Recorded Sep 24, 2012, WBZDT).mpg" -t 1 -c 1 -f mp4 -I -X 320 -e x264 -b 700 -a 1 -E faac -B 160 -R 48 -6 dpl2 -D 0.0 -x level=30:bframes=0:cabac=0:ref=2:vbv-maxrate=768:vbv-bufsize=2000:analyse=all:me=umh:no-fast-pskip=1:subq=6:8x8dct=0:trellis=0:weightb=0:mixed-refs=0 -v 1 -o "D:\tivo_encoded\2 Broke Girls - ''And the Hidden Stash'' (Recorded Sep 24, 2012, WBZDT).m4v" 
encoding failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\kmttg\handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe -i "D:\from_tivo\2 Broke Girls - ''And the Hidden Stash'' (Recorded Sep 24, 2012, WBZDT).mpg" -t 1 -c 1 -f mp4 -I -X 320 -e x264 -b 700 -a 1 -E faac -B 160 -R 48 -6 dpl2 -D 0.0 -x level=30:bframes=0:cabac=0:ref=2:vbv-maxrate=768:vbv-bufsize=2000:analyse=all:me=umh:no-fast-pskip=1:subq=6:8x8dct=0:trellis=0:weightb=0:mixed-refs=0 -v 1 -o "D:\tivo_encoded\2 Broke Girls - ''And the Hidden Stash'' (Recorded Sep 24, 2012, WBZDT).m4v" 
[10:23:07] hb_init: checking cpu count
[10:23:07] hb_init: starting libhb thread
HandBrake 0.9.5 (2011010300) - MinGW i386 - 
2 CPUs detected
Opening D:\from_tivo\2 Broke Girls - ''And the Hidden Stash'' (Recorded Sep 24, 2012, WBZDT).mpg...
[10:23:07] hb_scan: path=D:\from_tivo\2 Broke Girls - ''And the Hidden Stash'' (Recorded Sep 24, 2012, WBZDT).mpg, title_index=1
libbluray/bdnav/index_parse.c:157: indx_parse(): error opening D:\from_tivo\2 Broke Girls - ''And the Hidden Stash'' (Recorded Sep 24, 2012, WBZDT).mpg/BDMV/index.bdmv
libbluray/bluray.c:960: nav_get_title_list(D:\from_tivo\2 Broke Girls - ''And the Hidden Stash'' (Recorded Sep 24, 2012, WBZDT).mpg) failed (0x19d2ca0)
[10:23:07] bd: not a bd - trying as a stream/file instead
libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 4.1.3
libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
libdvdnavVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.IFO failed
libdvdnavVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.BUP failed
libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.
libdvdnav: vm: failed to read VIDEO_TS.IFO
[10:23:07] dvd: not a dvd - trying as a stream/file instead
[mp3 @ 0x19ebbf0] Header missing
[mp3 @ 0x19ebbf0] Header missing
[10:23:07] hb_stream_open: open D:\from_tivo\2 Broke Girls - ''And the Hidden Stash'' (Recorded Sep 24, 2012, WBZDT).mpg failed
[10:23:07] scan: unrecognized file type
[10:23:07] libhb: scan thread found 0 valid title(s)
No title found.
HandBrake has exited.


----------



## moyekj

@Beven, looks like Handbrake can't determine the video codecs in the mpg file. I would do 2 things:
1. Try an ffmpeg profile instead to see if ffmpeg can recognize video
2. Examine mpg video using mediainfo (and post info here if you can't solve the problem)


----------



## Beven

Thanks for helping!

Unfortunately an ffmpeg didn't work either - resulting in:
==============
>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'ff_droid' TO FILE D:\tivo_encoded\2 Broke Girls - ''And the Hidden Stash'' (Recorded Sep 24, 2012, WBZDT).mp4 ...
C:\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -y -i "D:\from_tivo\2 Broke Girls - ''And the Hidden Stash'' (Recorded Sep 24, 2012, WBZDT).mpg" -threads 2 -vcodec libx264 -acodec aac -ac 2 -s 854x480 -coder 0 -level 41 -sameq -subq 6 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -g 300 -bufsize 14745k -b 2000k -maxrate 16000k -bug +autodetect+ms -me_method epzs -trellis 2 -mbd 1 -f mp4 "D:\tivo_encoded\2 Broke Girls - ''And the Hidden Stash'' (Recorded Sep 24, 2012, WBZDT).mp4" 
encoding failed (exit code: 1 ) - check command: C:\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -y -i "D:\from_tivo\2 Broke Girls - ''And the Hidden Stash'' (Recorded Sep 24, 2012, WBZDT).mpg" -threads 2 -vcodec libx264 -acodec aac -ac 2 -s 854x480 -coder 0 -level 41 -sameq -subq 6 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -g 300 -bufsize 14745k -b 2000k -maxrate 16000k -bug +autodetect+ms -me_method epzs -trellis 2 -mbd 1 -f mp4 "D:\tivo_encoded\2 Broke Girls - ''And the Hidden Stash'' (Recorded Sep 24, 2012, WBZDT).mp4" 
FFmpeg version SVN-r21085, Copyright (c) 2000-2010 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
built on Jan 8 2010 06:05:02 with gcc 4.2.4
configuration: --enable-memalign-hack --prefix=/mingw --cross-prefix=i686-mingw32- --cc=ccache-i686-mingw32-gcc --target-os=mingw32 --arch=i686 --cpu=i686 --enable-avisynth --enable-gpl --enable-version3 --enable-zlib --enable-bzlib --enable-libgsm --enable-libfaad --enable-pthreads --enable-libvorbis --enable-libtheora --enable-libspeex --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libopenjpeg --enable-libxvid --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libx264 --enable-libopencore_amrwb --enable-libopencore_amrnb
libavutil 50. 7. 0 / 50. 7. 0
libavcodec 52.45. 0 / 52.45. 0
libavformat 52.46. 0 / 52.46. 0
libavdevice 52. 2. 0 / 52. 2. 0
libswscale 0. 8. 0 / 0. 8. 0
[NULL @ 0x25f2f00]Format detected only with low score of 1, misdetection possible!
[mp1 @ 0x32f3e0]Header missing
Last message repeated 1 times
[mp3 @ 0x25f2f00]Could not find codec parameters (Audio: mp1, 0 channels, s16)
[mp3 @ 0x25f2f00]Estimating duration from bitrate, this may be inaccurate
D:\from_tivo\2 Broke Girls - ''And the Hidden Stash'' (Recorded Sep 24, 2012, WBZDT).mpg: could not find codec parameters
===============

And here is the media info of the file:
====================
General
ID : 1 (0x1)
Complete name : D:\from_tivo\2 Broke Girls - ''And the Hidden Stash'' (Recorded Sep 24, 2012, WBZDT).TiVo
Format : MPEG-TS
File size : 3.84 GiB
Duration : 29mn 59s
Overall bit rate mode : Variable
Overall bit rate : 18.3 Mbps

Video
ID  : 2048 (0x800)
Menu ID : 1 (0x1)
Format : MPEG Video
Format version : Version 2
Format profile : [email protected]
Format settings, BVOP : Yes
Format settings, Matrix : Custom
Codec ID : 2
Duration : 29mn 59s
Maximum bit rate : 17.5 Mbps
Width : 1 920 pixels
Height : 1 080 pixels
Display aspect ratio : 16:9
Frame rate : 29.970 fps
Standard : Component
Color space : YUV
Chroma subsampling : 4:2:0
Bit depth : 8 bits
Scan type : Interlaced
Scan order : Top Field First
Compression mode : Lossy
Color primaries : BT.709
Transfer characteristics : BT.709
Matrix coefficients : BT.709

Audio
ID : 2049 (0x801)
Menu ID : 1 (0x1)
Format : AC-3
Format/Info : Audio Coding 3
Codec ID : 129
Compression mode : Lossy
Encryption : Encrypted

Text #1
ID : 2048 (0x800)-CC1
Menu ID : 1 (0x1)
Format : EIA-608
Muxing mode : A/53 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info : Muxed in Video #1
Duration : 29mn 59s
Bit rate mode : Constant
Stream size : 0.00 Byte (0%)

Text #2
ID : 2048 (0x800)-1
Menu ID : 1 (0x1)
Format : EIA-708
Muxing mode : A/53 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info : Muxed in Video #1
Duration : 29mn 59s
Bit rate mode : Constant
Stream size : 0.00 Byte (0%)

Text #3
ID : 2048 (0x800)-2
Menu ID : 1 (0x1)
Format : EIA-708
Muxing mode : A/53 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info : Muxed in Video #1
Duration : 29mn 59s
Bit rate mode : Constant
Stream size : 0.00 Byte (0%)



moyekj said:


> @Beven, looks like Handbrake can't determine the video codecs in the mpg file. I would do 2 things:
> 1. Try an ffmpeg profile instead to see if ffmpeg can recognize video
> 2. Examine mpg video using (and post info here if you can't solve the problem)


----------



## moyekj

Looks to me like the problem is you have a bunch of .TiVo files that were downloaded in "fast transfer mode" and are thus in Transport Stream container. tivodecode step to decrypt the .TiVo file must be failing (I think you omitted that part in your post) resulting in a bogus .mpg file. Note that tivodecode cannot decrypt TS .TiVo files properly so most likely that is your issue. The only way to decrypt TS .TiVo files is using VideoRedo if you have it - and you can configure kmttg to use VideoRedo to decrypt instead of tivodecode.


----------



## ThAbtO

Moyekj,

With KMTTG, if I wanted to push video to multiple TiVos, I would have to go to the Configure menu to change the PyTivo push destination. Its also easier to forget where the pushes would go and it would end on the wrong Tivo. 

Can you change/add a Push destination to a checkbox on the Tivo tabs (only one checked box can be applied at any time).


----------



## Beven

moyekj said:


> Looks to me like the problem is you have a bunch of .TiVo files that were downloaded in "fast transfer mode" and are thus in Transport Stream container. tivodecode step to decrypt the .TiVo file must be failing (I think you omitted that part in your post) resulting in a bogus .mpg file. Note that tivodecode cannot decrypt TS .TiVo files properly so most likely that is your issue. The only way to decrypt TS .TiVo files is using VideoRedo if you have it - and you can configure kmttg to use VideoRedo to decrypt instead of tivodecode.


Thanks -- it's sounding like that's what the issue is. I just happened across that option the other day within tivo desktop - I saw that it was enabled, and I just disabled it. Since then, I can transfer and encode. Looks like I'll have to play with videoredo.

Thanks again!


----------



## Soapm

I guess I didn't read the post...


----------



## Jimbob_Seattle

Hi all,
Long time viewer, first time poster.....

I have a quick question about the custom command option in kmttg (kmttg_v0p8u on Mac OSX 10.8). I have a (very) quick and dirty shell script that I would like to run after encoding has taken place, and so in the custom command space I entered:
"~/Desktop/customtest.csh [encodeFile]" (without the quotes)

Clicking OK then generates this error message:

custom command setting does not start with a valid file: '~/Desktop/customtest.csh [encodeFile]'

Could some kind soul/kmttg guru show me the error of my ways please?

Thanks in advance!

Jimbob


----------



## moyekj

Replace '~' with full path to your home dir. (~ is a shell shortcut, kmttg needs the real full path to the command).


----------



## lrhorer

sanjonny said:


> OMG, the simple solutions are always the best, though I have been on planes trains auto shuttles and subways for two days straight sooooo my brain isn't working and my memory is shot. can I send that command thru a custom command I can make in kmttg, or do I have to telnet or ssh or whatever into the cranky Tivo to run. I truly just need a memory bump. and some sleep and food.


If you want to do it manually, just telnet into the TiVo and issue the command. If you want to automate it, you need to use something like Expect to spawn a telnet session and issue the command.

If you want more details, take it over to the Linux discussion stickied in this forum. Expect isn't strictly a Linux interpreter, but few people use Expect outside of *nix, so I think it would be OK.


----------



## Jimbob_Seattle

moyekj said:


> Replace '~' with full path to your home dir. (~ is a shell shortcut, kmttg needs the real full path to the command).


Awesome! Thank you very much - both for the answer, and kmttg!


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> Looks to me like the problem is you have a bunch of .TiVo files that were downloaded in "fast transfer mode" and are thus in Transport Stream container. tivodecode step to decrypt the .TiVo file must be failing (I think you omitted that part in your post) resulting in a bogus .mpg file. Note that tivodecode cannot decrypt TS .TiVo files properly so most likely that is your issue. The only way to decrypt TS .TiVo files is using VideoRedo if you have it - and you can configure kmttg to use VideoRedo to decrypt instead of tivodecode.


Is anybody working on this? Does anybody (besides the VideoReDo people) know the exact details about why tivodecode doesn't work on them?

I now have a Premiere 4, and would like to have faster downloads!


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> Is anybody working on this? Does anybody (besides the VideoReDo people) know the exact details about why tivodecode doesn't work on them?


 VideoReDo simply uses the DirectShow filter from TiVo Desktop so no need to know the details. If you have Windows you can actually leverage the same filter to decrypt videos without VideoRedo using GraphEdit and removing everything after de-muxer and inserting a muxer followed by a File Writer in the graph to save to a file. (Before tivodecode days that is what the various 3rd party decrypt tools were doing).


----------



## mattack

Sorry, I guess I wasn&#8217;t clear. I *don&#8217;t* have Windows.. I want to do it on a Mac, and heck, having the info out there for Linux people would be good too.

Since I&#8217;m already posting, this is possibly a FAQ, but I have my Premiere set up (and it knows it has lifetime subscription), and kmttg can get the metadata file, but ends up barfing when it tries to download. Obviously I will post more specific info (exact error) the next time I try when I&#8217;m home.. But IIRC, it seems to basically not be getting data back, and complains about a 'chunk' error.

My two Tivos (Premiere 4 and Tivo HD) DO see each other, though I haven&#8217;t yet tried downloading between them directly.

I&#8217;m likely going to go home for a few mins before I go out, but probably won&#8217;t have time to get more info until tomorrow.


----------



## mattack

I realized I probably have to manually enter my MAK.. Just like I did for the TiVo iPhone app.

Sorry, seems kind of silly that since all machines already have the same network, that it would "know" they all have the same MAK. I *guess* you could use kmttg & the Tivo app at separate houses for example.


----------



## mattack

Nope, there's only one spot for a MAK in the prefs... So why can't I download from my Premiere 4?

>> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO /Volumes/Tivo2/kmttgdownloads/NBC Nightly News/10_19_2012 .mpg ...
"/usr/bin/curl" --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar "/tmp/cookie516409951387170970.tmp" --url "http://192.168.11.13:80/download/NBC%20Nightly%20News.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=28002" | "/Applications/kmttg_v0p8m/tivodecode/tivodecode" --mak MAK --no-verify --out "/Volumes/Tivo2/kmttgdownloads/NBC Nightly News/10_19_2012 .mpg" -
Download failed to file: /Volumes/Tivo2/kmttgdownloads/NBC Nightly News/10_19_2012 .mpg
Exit code: 9
Encryption by QUALCOMM 

% Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed

0 31 0 31 0 0 158 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 158
0 31 0 31 0 0 150 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
0 51 0 51 0 0 173 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 173
read chunk data: Undefined error: 0
seek: Undefined error: 0


----------



## moyekj

@mattack, several things to try:
1. reboot TiVo
2. disable combined download/decrypt
3. enable java downloads
4. download with a browser


----------



## moyekj

New version released with some fixes and updates.
Consult release_notes for details.


----------



## ThAbtO

Using v0p8v, and found that while transferring a show, and refreshing the PL on the same Tivo at the same time, will slow the transfer down to as low as .1 mpbs. The transfer resumes after the PL job is done.


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> @mattack, several things to try:
> 1. reboot TiVo
> 2. disable combined download/decrypt
> 3. enable java downloads
> 4. download with a browser


Have you used it with multiple Tivos? So I did reboot the Tivo (I tried some of the others before rebooting it, and after).

This is with the newest released version..

It seems like it isn't actually filling in my MAK for *EITHER* Tivo now..

>> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO /Volumes/Tivo2/kmttgdownloads/Robot Chicken/10_22_2012 Disemboweled by an Orphan .mpg ...
/Applications/kmttg_v0p8v/tivodecode/tivodecode --mak MAK --no-verify --out "/Volumes/Tivo2/kmttgdownloads/Robot Chicken/10_22_2012 Disemboweled by an Orphan .mpg" - 
/Volumes/Tivo2/kmttgdownloads/Robot Chicken/10_22_2012 Disemboweled by an Orphan .mpg: size=263.95 MB elapsed=0:01:38 (22.59 Mbps)
Download failed to file: /Volumes/Tivo2/kmttgdownloads/Robot Chicken/10_22_2012 Disemboweled by an Orphan .mpg
Exit code: -1
Encryption by QUALCOMM 

End of File

See -mak MAK showing up. The MAK is definitely set correctly in the prefs.

Also, I have only 48 shows on my Premiere 4, but it got the now playing list REALLY slowly, 12 or so at a time.

So now I'm not sure if I can successfully download from EITHER Tivo.


----------



## ThAbtO

Do you have "Download and decrypt at the same time" enabled?



mattack said:


> Have you used it with multiple Tivos? So I did reboot the Tivo (I tried some of the others before rebooting it, and after).
> 
> This is with the newest released version..
> 
> It seems like it isn't actually filling in my MAK for *EITHER* Tivo now..
> 
> >> *DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING* TO /Volumes/Tivo2/kmttgdownloads/Robot Chicken/10_22_2012 Disemboweled by an Orphan .mpg ...
> /Applications/kmttg_v0p8v/tivodecode/tivodecode --mak MAK --no-verify --out "/Volumes/Tivo2/kmttgdownloads/Robot Chicken/10_22_2012 Disemboweled by an Orphan .mpg" -
> /Volumes/Tivo2/kmttgdownloads/Robot Chicken/10_22_2012 Disemboweled by an Orphan .mpg: size=263.95 MB elapsed=0:01:38 (22.59 Mbps)
> Download failed to file: /Volumes/Tivo2/kmttgdownloads/Robot Chicken/10_22_2012 Disemboweled by an Orphan .mpg
> Exit code: -1
> Encryption by QUALCOMM
> 
> End of File
> 
> See -mak MAK showing up. The MAK is definitely set correctly in the prefs.
> 
> Also, I have only 48 shows on my Premiere 4, but it got the now playing list REALLY slowly, 12 or so at a time.
> 
> So now I'm not sure if I can successfully download from EITHER Tivo.


----------



## mattack

ThAbtO said:


> Do you have "Download and decrypt at the same time" enabled?


I *didn't* (upon trying some of the steps above), but turned it back on, and turned OFF java downloads.. and it seems to be working now..

Weird. (Because I'm 99% positive I was using this _same_ setup initially.. But the Tivo was giving back weird errors at one point -- 503 after I switched to javadownload I saw that.. Then rebooted it today..)


----------



## moyekj

FYI, the message window deliberately replaces your real 10 digit MAK with "MAK" to protect posters in forums such as this from unintentionally revealing it.


----------



## Test

When I download, decrypt & encode (using hb tivo hd same res), the file created is half the size (great), but it takes FOREVER to transfer back to a TiVo for viewing later. 

Is there a better encode option for storing on a pc/mac & transferring back to a TiVo in HD?


----------



## lrhorer

Test said:


> Is there a better encode option for storing on a pc/mac & transferring back to a TiVo in HD?


Yes.


----------



## lrhorer

OK, I've had my fun beinhg a smart-ass for the day. The best answer is there are plenty of discussions on the board concerning coding for a TiVo.

If you are strictly pulling videos, then the only supported formats are both MPEG-II coding: .mpg and .TiVo.

If you are pushing videos, h.264 in a .mp4 containder with AAC (stereo only) or up to 5.1 AC3 audio at 384 Kbps is also supported. These are not only usually significantly smaller than MPEG-II files, they also transfer much, much faster with no transcoding.

(Come to think of it, I've never tried to push a .TiVo file. I don't know whether it will work, or not.)


----------



## Test

lrhorer said:


> OK, I've had my fun beinhg a smart-ass for the day. The best answer is there are plenty of discussions on the board concerning coding for a TiVo.
> 
> If you are strictly pulling videos, then the only supported formats are both MPEG-II coding: .mpg and .TiVo.
> 
> If you are pushing videos, h.264 in a .mp4 containder with AAC (stereo only) or up to 5.1 AC3 audio at 384 Kbps is also supported. These are not only usually significantly smaller than MPEG-II files, they also transfer much, much faster with no transcoding.
> 
> (Come to think of it, I've never tried to push a .TiVo file. I don't know whether it will work, or not.)


Thanks ill look for a profile that matches that


----------



## moyekj

Test said:


> Thanks ill look for a profile that matches that


 hb tivo hd profile is already compatible. The key is you have to PUSH to your TiVo using pyTivo, not PULL. Push means using pyTivo webserver to initiate a push (or indirectly via kmttg). If you PULL it will transcode back to mpeg2 which is very slow and will be much larger than the mp4 file size.


----------



## Jimf1234

I have been a member for quite awhile but just got a new macbook pro and I'm having this issue.

>> DECRYPTING /Users/jim/Desktop/American_Restoration_Hammered_550 HSTRYHD_1351128600.TiVo ...
Failed to start command: /Applications/kmttg_v0p8v/tivodecode/tivodecode --mak MAK --no-verify --out "/Volumes/750/kmttg/American_Restoration_Hammered_550 HSTRYHD_1351128600.mpg" "/Users/jim/Desktop/American_Restoration_Hammered_550 HSTRYHD_1351128600.TiVo" 
Cannot run program "/Applications/kmttg_v0p8v/tivodecode/tivodecode": error=86, Bad CPU type in executable


----------



## moyekj

Jimf1234 said:


> I have been a member for quite awhile but just got a new macbook pro and I'm having this issue.
> 
> >> DECRYPTING /Users/jim/Desktop/American_Restoration_Hammered_550 HSTRYHD_1351128600.TiVo ...
> Failed to start command: /Applications/kmttg_v0p8v/tivodecode/tivodecode --mak MAK --no-verify --out "/Volumes/750/kmttg/American_Restoration_Hammered_550 HSTRYHD_1351128600.mpg" "/Users/jim/Desktop/American_Restoration_Hammered_550 HSTRYHD_1351128600.TiVo"
> Cannot run program "/Applications/kmttg_v0p8v/tivodecode/tivodecode": error=86, Bad CPU type in executable


 You probably need the Mac OSX Intel binary for tivodecode:
http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/tivodecode_MacOSX_intel.zip


----------



## Jimf1234

Thank you that worked


----------



## elprice7345

I noticed after getting the fall update, that any shows pulled to my TiVos show the transfer date in kmttg instead of the OAD.

The OAD appears correctly on the TiVo.

Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## cherry ghost

elprice7345 said:


> I noticed after getting the fall update, that any shows pulled to my TiVos show the transfer date in kmttg instead of the OAD.
> 
> The OAD appears correctly on the TiVo.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this?


same here


----------



## lpwcomp

elprice7345 said:


> I noticed after getting the fall update, that any shows pulled to my TiVos show the transfer date in kmttg instead of the OAD.
> 
> The OAD appears correctly on the TiVo.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this?





cherry ghost said:


> same here


AFAIK, kmttg has _*always*_ shown the record date/time, not the OAD. TiVo has done something odd here as the record date/time still displays properly on the TiVo.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> AFAIK, kmttg has _*always*_ shown the record date/time, not the OAD. TiVo has done something odd here as the record date/time still displays properly on the TiVo.


 That's right, kmttg has always used <CaptureDate> from the NPL XML as the date, so I guess for pulls <CaptureDate> is being set to the time the show is pulled? For those seeing this are you pulling with pyTivo and associated pyTivo metadata file?


----------



## lrhorer

elprice7345 said:


> I noticed after getting the fall update, that any shows pulled to my TiVos show the transfer date in kmttg instead of the OAD.
> 
> The OAD appears correctly on the TiVo.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this?


I'm not sure I follow exactly what you are saying. Where are you looking in kmttg to find this date, and how can the date be both correct and incorect on the Tivo?


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> That's right, kmttg has always used <CaptureDate> from the NPL XML as the date, so I guess for pulls <CaptureDate> is being set to the time the show is pulled? For those seeing this are you pulling with pyTivo and associated pyTivo metadata file?


I'm pulling with pyTivo and an associated pytivo metadata file. I'm also using the default.txt pyTivo option to force the OAD to be used.



lrhorer said:


> I'm not sure I follow exactly what you are saying. Where are you looking in kmttg to find this date, and how can the date be both correct and incorect on the Tivo?


Shows pulled before the update show the OAD in kmttg. Shows pulled after the update show the pull date in kmttg. In both cases, the OAD is correctly displayed in the NPL.


----------



## lrhorer

elprice7345 said:


> Shows pulled before the update show the OAD in kmttg.


Show where in kmttg? I requested a feature that would allow kmttg to pull the OAD off a video without having to transfer from the TiVo to the PC some months ago, but was shot down. Again, where are you seeing the OAD in kmttg?


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> I'm pulling with pyTivo and an associated pytivo metadata file. I'm also using the default.txt pyTivo option to force the OAD to be used.


 And you're saying that was working fine before 20.2.2 software right? Which implies something changed in metadata handling for pulls (and apparently pushes as well since seriesId handling for grouping purposes seems to have changed). I think this topic is more relevant in pyTivo thread by the sound of it.


----------



## lrhorer

moyekj said:


> And you're saying that was working fine before 20.2.2 software right? Which implies something changed in metadata handling for pulls (and apparently pushes as well since seriesId handling for grouping purposes seems to have changed). I think this topic is more relevant in pyTivo thread by the sound of it.


Except that he is seemingly saying everything is fine on the TiVo for content transferred both pre- and post-upgrade, but that something in kmttg is now not showing the OAD. If kmttg ever shows the OAD, I would like to know about it.


----------



## moyekj

lrhorer said:


> Except that he is seemingly saying everything is fine on the TiVo for content transferred both pre- and post-upgrade, but that something in kmttg is now not showing the OAD. If kmttg ever shows the OAD, I would like to know about it.


 No I think he's saying he setup pyTivo pulls such that the <CaptureDate> would get set to OAD and that used to work fine, but now CaptureDate is being set to the time of transfer instead of OAD in the metadata file with the new TiVo software.


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> No I think he's saying he setup pyTivo pulls such that the <CaptureDate> would get set to OAD and that used to work fine, but now CaptureDate is being set to the time of transfer instead of OAD in the metadata file with the new TiVo software.


moyekj is correct.

Both before and after the TiVo update OAD shows correctly in the NPL and sorts by OAD as desired. The dates on the TiVo are displayed correctly.

The kmttg date that is displaying differently is on the kmttg list of shows. This date displays the OAD for shows pulled before the update, if I used the default.txt when I pulled the shows, and the transfer date for shows pulled after the update.


----------



## cherry ghost

here's the same show pulled yesterday and again today(in progress), same metadata. Notice the date is different. The OAD is 9-4-12, which I know won't show in kmttg. The transfer date is showing.


----------



## lpwcomp

Once again, kmttg does not display the OAD in the list, it displays the capture date/time, which used to be the same as the record date/time. Apparently, with the latest update, the Premieres are differentiating between the two. The TiVo displays the OAD ( as first aired) and the record date/time. It does not display the capture date.

Having time : OAD in the metadata simply tells pyTivo to use the OAD as the record date/time that it puts in the XML for the transfer.


----------



## lrhorer

elprice7345 said:


> moyekj is correct.


Fine, but what moyekj said and what you continue to say are completely different.



elprice7345 said:


> Both before and after the TiVo update OAD shows correctly in the NPL and sorts by OAD as desired. The dates on the TiVo are displayed correctly.


Yeah, I got that.



elprice7345 said:


> The kmttg date that is displaying differently is on the kmttg list of shows. This date displays the OAD for shows pulled before the update


That's my point. Kmttg has never shown the OAD in the list of shows from the TiVos, to my knowledge. I wish it did, and indeed I requested that very feature 3 months ago in this post. See the subsequent conversations.



elprice7345 said:


> if I used the default.txt when I pulled the shows, and the transfer date for shows pulled after the update.


I must be missing something, here. First of all, when you say "pull" I presume you mean pull from the PC to the TiVo (GoBack) not from the TiVo to the PC (TTG, or in context kmttg). To my knowledge no contents of any default.txt file has anything to do with the kmttg list of shows. The date shown by kmttg, both in the TiVo NPL window and the log file window is and always has been the date the show was recorded, according to the TiVo's response to the XML request from kmttg.

Hmm. Maybe I am getting a glimmer of what you are saying. Are you saying the date reported by the TiVo *only for shows transferred back to the Tivo from the PC* are now being reported differently? If so, then moyekj is most certainly correct that this is a pyTivo / TiVo issue, since kmttg only reports what the TiVo tells it. OTOH, it also doesn't help me, at all, since I don't care about the OAD of transferred material, but do often care about the OAD of material not yet transferred from the TiVo to the PC.


----------



## elprice7345

My apologies for not understanding the code (I&#8217;m not a programmer) or using the correct terminology and therefore lengthening what I thought was a shorter conversation.

Perhaps a screen capture from kmttg will help (attached). 

The top show was pulled from my PC to the TiVo before the update. It correctly displays the OAD from the metadata file. The bottom show has exactly the same metadata, but was transferred after the update. The kmttg date for the bottom show reflects the time I started transferring the show.

The OAD displays correctly on my TiVo for both shows

I've also attached the default.txt and metadata files in case that clarifies anything.

My original point was that the TiVo reports the dates correctly, but kmttg is reporting the dates differently after the update.

Is this something that can be fixed in kmttg, is it a pyTivo issue, or is it a bug introduced on the TiVo side?

Ed


----------



## moyekj

I duplicated what you guys are seeing with the new TiVo software by experimenting with some pyTivo pulls.

From what I could see from NPL XML (behavior with new Premiere software):
There is a new entry called <ShowingStartTime> in the XML in addition to <CaptureDate>. The ShowingStartTime is influenced by metadata (time first else originalAirDate) while now the CaptureDate is purely the time at which you made the transfer. If there is no time information in metadata then ShowingStartTime is close to but not equal to CaptureDate.

Older software XML (such as my S3 OLED unit):
There is no <ShowingStartTime> entry, only <CaptureDate>.

So it looks like the proper course of action now would be to use <ShowingStartTime> if available, else <CaptureDate>. I'll have to implement this for next release.


----------



## lpwcomp

elprice7345 said:


> My apologies for not understanding the code (I'm not a programmer) or using the correct terminology and therefore lengthening what I thought was a shorter conversation.
> 
> Perhaps a screen capture from kmttg will help (attached).
> 
> The top show was pulled from my PC to the TiVo before the update. It correctly displays the OAD from the metadata file. The bottom show has exactly the same metadata, but was transferred after the update. The kmttg date for the bottom show reflects the time I started transferring the show.
> 
> The OAD displays correctly on my TiVo for both shows
> 
> I've also attached the default.txt and metadata files in case that clarifies anything.
> 
> My original point was that the TiVo reports the dates correctly, but kmttg is reporting the dates differently after the update.
> 
> Is this something that can be fixed in kmttg, is it a pyTivo issue, or is it a bug introduced on the TiVo side?
> 
> Ed


It has nothing to do with code or terminology. The problem is that you continue to misunderstand what you are seeing. Before the update there were two date fields, the OAD and the recording date. What kmttg was displaying was the recording date, which it sees as "Capture Date". Now there are three fields, the OAD, the date of the original recording, and the date it was transferred which is what kmttg now sees as the "Capture Date". Only the first two are displayed by the TiVo.

As I said before, the "time : OAD" entry in your default.txt file simply instructs pyTivo to set the record date/time to the same value specified for the originalAirDate.

It is not a bug in pyTivo, the TiVo s/w or kmttg and in fact, IMHO, makes "capture date" more accurate as it now reflects the actual date/time the recording was made _*on that TiVo*_, rather than the date/time of the source recording.

Having said that, I am in favor of the proposed change to kmttg.

One more thing. If you ever end up with episodes of a series whose OAD is prior to @1970, having time : OAD is problematic as it might cause the TiVo to crash.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Having said that, I am in favor of the proposed change to kmttg.


 I checked in the code with the changes last night and it seems to be working well.


----------



## windracer

Quick encoding question ...

I have been having problems with encoding recordings from CBS (1080i) downloaded via kmttg. The download and decrypt works fine, but ffmpeg seems to hang, leaving just a 42mb file. I am using this custom profile I created for use with AirVideo:



Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
airvideo h264 + 2 channel aac encoding (1080i source)

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
/etc/tivo/airvideo/ffmpeg-for-airvideo -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -flags +loop -g 30 -keyint_min 1 -bf 0 -b_strategy 0 -cmp +chroma -refs 1 -coder 0 -me_range 16 -subq 5 -partitions +parti4x4+parti8x8+partp8x8 -trellis 0 -sc_threshold 40 -i_qfactor 0.71 -qcomp 0.6 -ss 0.0 -vcodec libx264 -vf crop=1920:1080:0:0,scale=800:448,pad=800:448 -aspect 800:448 -async 1 -f mp4 -crf 24 -qmin 24 -r 29.97 -ar 48000 -ac 2 OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
m4v

I use the same profile for encoding shows off of other 1080i channels (like NBC) just fine, it only seems to fail on CBS shows, and even then not ALL the time, but enough to be annoying. I've seen this on BBT, HIMYM, and CSI.

If I run the kmttg-generated encode command-line manually, I'll get this:



Code:


Output #0, mp4, to '/etc/tivo/togo/The Big Bang Theory - The Extract Obliteration (2012-11-01).m4v':
  Metadata:
    encoder         : Lavf53.0.3
    Stream #0.0: Video: libx264, yuv420p, 800x448 [PAR 1:1 DAR 25:14], q=24-31, 200 kb/s, 2997 tbn, 29.97 tbc
    Stream #0.1: Audio: aac, 48000 Hz, 2 channels, s16, 64 kb/s
Stream mapping:
  Stream #0.0 -> #0.0
  Stream #0.1 -> #0.1
Press [q] to stop encoding
Input stream #0.1 frame changed from rate:48000 fmt:s16 ch:6 to rate:48000 fmt:s16 ch:2

< snip out encoding frames ... and then >

frame=  524 fps= 11 q=30.0 size=    2156kB time=16.32 bitrate=1082.5kbits/s dup=
[mpeg @ 0x206cf60] Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=1620028, dts=1620029, size=29737

So it seems to be hanging on that "invalid timestamps" message. Is this an example of where something like QSF would help? I'm running kmttg on Linux so I don't have access to VideoRedo but I'm wondering if that's even the cause. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

windracer said:


> Quick encoding question ...
> So it seems to be hanging on that "invalid timestamps" message. Is this an example of where something like QSF would help? I'm running kmttg on Linux so I don't have access to VideoRedo but I'm wondering if that's even the cause. Any ideas? Thanks!


 Yes, QSF most likely would fix the problem. Note that on Linux (or any platform) you can use ProjectX for QSF step, so no need for VRD as long as you don't mind losing captions.


----------



## windracer

moyekj said:


> Yes, QSF most likely would fix the problem. Note that on Linux (or any platform) you can use ProjectX for QSF step, so no need for VRD as long as you don't mind losing captions.


Cool, I'll give that a shot, thanks!

_edit:_ that worked! I've added the QSF step to all my auto-transfers from CBS which should take care of the problem. Thanks again!


----------



## moyekj

Anybody else with 20.2.2 software seeing some crazy Episode Numbers in kmttg NPL?

For example, "Two and a Half Men" recorded Thu 11/1 is giving me episode # 25849648.
I thought perhaps it was some weird bug in kmttg but checking the NPL XML from the TiVo that's exactly how it shows up there.
Then I thought perhaps shows with more than 9 seasons perhaps were screwed up with 20.2.2 but I see for example "Dancing with the Stars" which is season 15 with correct episode #s so that's not it. Perhaps it was just a glitch in guide listings for that particular "Two and a Half Men" episode...


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Anybody else with 20.2.2 software seeing some crazy Episode Numbers in kmttg NPL?
> 
> For example, "Two and a Half Men" recorded Thu 11/1 is giving me episode # 25849648.
> I thought perhaps it was some weird bug in kmttg but checking the NPL XML from the TiVo that's exactly how it shows up there.
> Then I thought perhaps shows with more than 9 seasons perhaps were screwed up with 20.2.2 but I see for example "Dancing with the Stars" which is season 15 with correct episode #s so that's not it. Perhaps it was just a glitch in guide listings for that particular "Two and a Half Men" episode...


Well both my Premieres have 20.2.2 and I am seeing weird episode #s for "Two and a Half Men", but the two facts are not related. The most recent episodes show ep #s of 25849648, 25819482, and 25819479 but they were recorded on and remain on my THD.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Well both my Premieres have 20.2.2 and I am seeing weird episode #s for "Two and a Half Men", but the two facts are not related. The most recent episodes show ep #s of 25849648, 25819482, and 25819479 but they were recorded on and remain on my THD.


 OK thanks, so I think that proves it's a guide issue of some sort, not related to 20.2.2.


----------



## moyekj

v0p9a version just released.

This contains new RPC "Deleted" tab which allows you to see and recover shows from Recently Deleted folder.

Also adds a "Include History" boolean to the "Won't Record" tab that when enabled means past history will be included in the table so that one can explore why certain shows of interest did not record in the past.

Finally includes update discussed above to properly list record dates for shows transferred to TiVos running the new 20.2.2 software.

See release_notes for all the details.


----------



## Beven

So after receiving the latest tivo update, I'm getting the following error when trying to transfer within kmttg:

---DONE--- job='REMOTE NP List' TiVo=LivingRoom
>> DOWNLOADING D:\from_tivo\Shark Tank (11_02_2012).TiVo ...
C:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Fdisk\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie3583094416204174099.tmp --url http://192.168.1.109:80/download/Shark Tank.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=227259 --output "D:\from_tivo\Shark Tank (11_02_2012).TiVo" 
D:\from_tivo\Shark Tank (11_02_2012).TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=0:00:07 (0.00 Mbps)

*Server Busy*

Download failed to file: D:\from_tivo\Shark Tank (11_02_2012).TiVo
Exit code: 0
% Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed

0 31 0 31 0 0 283 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 283
0 31 0 31 0 0 283 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
0 51 0 51 0 0 217 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 217
0 51 0 51 0 0 217 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 1 seconds. 3 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

0 51 0 51 0 0 653 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 653
0 51 0 51 0 0 653 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 2 seconds. 2 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

0 51 0 51 0 0 544 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 544
0 51 0 51 0 0 544 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 4 seconds. 1 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 51 bytes

0 51 0 51 0 0 544 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 544
0 51 0 51 0 0 544 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
Shark Tank (11_02_2012).TiVo: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 10 seconds.
No rows selected
No rows selected

Any ideas?


----------



## moyekj

Reboot the TiVo.


----------



## Beven

moyekj said:


> Reboot the TiVo.


Already tried twice


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> Anybody else with 20.2.2 software seeing some crazy Episode Numbers in kmttg NPL?
> 
> For example, "Two and a Half Men" recorded Thu 11/1 is giving me episode # 25849648.
> I thought perhaps it was some weird bug in kmttg but checking the NPL XML from the TiVo that's exactly how it shows up there.
> Then I thought perhaps shows with more than 9 seasons perhaps were screwed up with 20.2.2 but I see for example "Dancing with the Stars" which is season 15 with correct episode #s so that's not it. Perhaps it was just a glitch in guide listings for that particular "Two and a Half Men" episode...


I saw the same episode issue before and after the update, but only with 2.5 Men.


----------



## ThAbtO

Beven said:


> Already tried twice


What did you do to reboot? Menu restart or power cut?
Sometimes the menu restart will not fix the problem as a power cut can.


----------



## Beven

ThAbtO said:


> What did you do to reboot? Menu restart or power cut?
> Sometimes the menu restart will not fix the problem as a power cut can.


All this system really does is just grab shows from tivo and encode, so not quite sure what went wrong. But after reinstalling Java and redownloading the latest kmttg, everything's transferring again.

But now, after downloading shows, it's not able to delete them from the xl4:

>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'hb_ipod' TO FILE D:\tivo_encoded\Top Gear - Best of 09-10 (11_03_2012).m4v ...
C:\kmttg\handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe -i "D:\from_tivo\Top Gear - Best of 09-10 (11_03_2012).mpg" -t 1 -c 1 -f mp4 -I -X 320 -e x264 -b 700 -a 1 -E faac -B 160 -R 48 -6 dpl2 -D 0.0 -x level=30:bframes=0:cabac=0:ref=2:vbv-maxrate=768:vbv-bufsize=2000:analyse=all:me=umh:no-fast-pskip=1:subq=6:8x8dct=0:trellis=0:weightb=0:mixed-refs=0 -v 1 -o "D:\tivo_encoded\Top Gear - Best of 09-10 (11_03_2012).m4v" 
TWP Delete: connection failed: http://192.168.1.109:8080/confirm/del/268105
java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out: connect


----------



## moyekj

Beven said:


> All this system really does is just grab shows from tivo and encode, so not quite sure what went wrong. But after reinstalling Java and redownloading the latest kmttg, everything's transferring again.
> 
> But now, after downloading shows, it's not able to delete them from the xl4:
> 
> >> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'hb_ipod' TO FILE D:\tivo_encoded\Top Gear - Best of 09-10 (11_03_2012).m4v ...
> C:\kmttg\handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe -i "D:\from_tivo\Top Gear - Best of 09-10 (11_03_2012).mpg" -t 1 -c 1 -f mp4 -I -X 320 -e x264 -b 700 -a 1 -E faac -B 160 -R 48 -6 dpl2 -D 0.0 -x level=30:bframes=0:cabac=0:ref=2:vbv-maxrate=768:vbv-bufsize=2000:analyse=all:me=umh:no-fast-pskip=1:subq=6:8x8dct=0:trellis=0:weightb=0:mixed-refs=0 -v 1 -o "D:\tivo_encoded\Top Gear - Best of 09-10 (11_03_2012).m4v"
> TWP Delete: connection failed: http://192.168.1.109:8080/confirm/del/268105
> java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out: connect


For an XL4 (or any series 4 machine) you should be using "Enable iPad style delete task" not "Enable TivoWebPlus Delete task".
(You also have to turn on "Enable iPad style communications with this TiVo" under Config-Tivos for that TiVo if you haven't done so and you have to refresh the NPL with that enabled before you will be able to delete).


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> v0p9a version just released.
> 
> This contains new RPC "Deleted" tab which allows you to see and recover shows from Recently Deleted folder.
> 
> Also adds a "Include History" boolean to the "Won't Record" tab that when enabled means past history will be included in the table so that one can explore why certain shows of interest did not record in the past.
> 
> Finally includes update discussed above to properly list record dates for shows transferred to TiVos running the new 20.2.2 software.
> 
> See release_notes for all the details.


Thanks for quick turn around moyekj! I've tested and everything looks good for me.

Also - the new enhancements are welcome additions!

Thanks!!
Ed


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> v0p9a version just released.
> 
> This contains new RPC "Deleted" tab which allows you to see and recover shows from Recently Deleted folder.
> 
> Also adds a "Include History" boolean to the "Won't Record" tab that when enabled means past history will be included in the table so that one can explore why certain shows of interest did not record in the past.
> 
> Finally includes update discussed above to properly list record dates for shows transferred to TiVos running the new 20.2.2 software.
> 
> See release_notes for all the details.


Thanks for the new features. The Deleted Files tab will be very helpful.


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> Thanks for the new features. The Deleted Files tab will be very helpful.


 I just figured out how to permanently delete shows using RPC so next release will add a "Permanently Delete" button to this tab. There have been cases where I've wanted to purge the entire Recently Deleted folder but via the TiVo you can only do 1 show at a time, so being able to select and delete all at once will be useful.


----------



## jcthorne

I actually thought about asking for that yesterday. Would have been very useful to me right after the fall update when everything ungrouped.

From time to time I too need to remove things from the recently deleted folder and a way to do it in kmttg would be great. Thanks for your continued efforts.


----------



## jcthorne

OK, I am slow.....

Just figured out how to use kmttg to manage conflict resolution between two tivos. GREAT FEATURE!

In using it, I run into some things that I either dont know how to do or are not there so some help please.

Once a recording is completed on an alturnate tivo, is there an easy way to transfer the recording to where it should be? IE highlight a recording in the NPL and ask kmttg to tell tivo to transfer the recording?

Would be great if the wont record tab could display conflicts for ALL tivos rather than just one at a time. 

When a conflict is shown, an easy way to move the recording to a different tivo?


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> Once a recording is completed on an alturnate tivo, is there an easy way to transfer the recording to where it should be? IE highlight a recording in the NPL and ask kmttg to tell tivo to transfer the recording?


No. But for series 4 units MRS makes it seamless to play a show from remote unit so why bother to move the show?



> When a conflict is shown, an easy way to move the recording to a different tivo?


 That's already there. Change the TiVo pulldown to the TiVo you want to record the show on. Then select the show in the table and click on 'Record'.

Same thing for 'Season Premieres', 'Search' and 'Guide' tabs - you can change TiVo selection to 'Record' or 'Season Pass' to a specific TiVo of your choosing. Note also that for 'Won't Record' the ToDo lists of all configured units is collected so for cases when a show won't record on 1 TiVo but will on another it will be indicated in a different color, and if you click on the entry it will tell you which TiVo it will record on.
This kind of multi TiVo collaboration is something that's not there on the iOS/Android apps, coupled with the fact I can do it outside my LAN as well. I do most of my TiVo conflict management away from home.


----------



## jcthorne

Main reason for wanting to transfer the recording is that the NPL is not integrated between the two tivos. The user has to know the recording was done on a different unit than the one they are viewing and go there to start the stream. Not user frinedly.

Also for us, all recordings we actually watch are on one box, not scattered among several. Would not matter if the NPL was integrated......

Anyway, a workaround? I would think selecting the recording for transfer with the correct options including push configured correctly could accomplish what I am after even if via 2 seperate transfers. Would be nice if there was a way to initiate a MRV transfer via kmttg though.

Using the transfer to pc and then push to the other tivo idea, what would be the most expedient method to do this and preserve as much metadata as possible along with grouping?


----------



## moyekj

I do most of my watching from 1 box as well. It's very easy to see the NPL of another unit though and now with 20.2.2 HDUI even the 'Play' shortcut works to initiate MRS of a show from another unit, so the behavior is practically the same as having a local NPL. Making a copy of a show from 1 TiVo to another is very clumsy because now you have 2 places to remember to remove a show. I never use MRV anymore.
So what's hard about viewing NPL of another TiVo? Yes you have to navigate to bottom of NPL to get to another TiVo, but the '->' button on remote makes that easy. So yes there's a couple of extra remote clicks to get to listings on another TiVo but to me that's a lot cleaner than making copies of shows just for the purposes of viewing on a different TiVo.


----------



## lpwcomp

jcthorne said:


> Main reason for wanting to transfer the recording is that the NPL is not integrated between the two tivos. The user has to know the recording was done on a different unit than the one they are viewing and go there to start the stream. Not user frinedly.
> 
> Also for us, all recordings we actually watch are on one box, not scattered among several. Would not matter if the NPL was integrated......
> 
> Anyway, a workaround? I would think selecting the recording for transfer with the correct options including push configured correctly could accomplish what I am after even if via 2 seperate transfers. Would be nice if there was a way to initiate a MRV transfer via kmttg though.
> 
> Using the transfer to pc and then push to the other tivo idea, what would be the most expedient method to do this and preserve as much metadata as possible along with grouping?


Push transfers very little of the metadata and episodes of a series will not be grouped with episodes recorded on the destination TiVo. Strangely enough, maximum metadata transfer is a pull from a computer using pyTiVo and a text metadata file. So you have to transfer it w/create metadata file and decode options set then pull it to the other TiVo.


----------



## mattack

I thought I asked this before, but I don't see it mentioned in the past few pages (since I got my Premiere 4), or I missed it..

When downloading the Now Playing list from my Premiere 4, it is FAST.. But it VIRTUALLY always (but I could swear once or twice it did not) downloads in 16 show chunks, rather than 128 with my Tivo HD. Even 16 at a time, it is a zillion times faster than the Tivo HD&#8230;

But it would be EVEN FASTER if it downloaded 128 at a time. Why does it download only 16 at a time? Is this a Premiere vs. previous Tivo limitation?


Also, I tried turning on iPad style communication, and got an exception about a bunch of missing graphic images (for the remote). I haven't checked the site yet, I think this MIGHT be mentioned&#8230; But the recommended upgrade path of "just replace the jar file" isn't always sufficient in times of changes like this. So I guess I'm just pointing this out, and maybe the prefs file should live outside the folder in a place that wouldn't be blown away if I just replaced the previous entire package with the new one. (I really wanted to try out the 'delete' function, even though I'm wary to try it at first. Being able to download a show then delete it from kmttg is intriguing..)


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> I thought I asked this before, but I don't see it mentioned in the past few pages (since I got my Premiere 4), or I missed it..
> 
> When downloading the Now Playing list from my Premiere 4, it is FAST.. But it VIRTUALLY always (but I could swear once or twice it did not) downloads in 16 show chunks, rather than 128 with my Tivo HD. Even 16 at a time, it is a zillion times faster than the Tivo HD&#8230;


 Yes it's something TiVo changed in their software for series 4 TiVos. Not sure why they made it so small...



> Also, I tried turning on iPad style communication, and got an exception about a bunch of missing graphic images (for the remote). I haven't checked the site yet, I think this MIGHT be mentioned&#8230; But the recommended upgrade path of "just replace the jar file" isn't always sufficient in times of changes like this. So I guess I'm just pointing this out, and maybe the prefs file should live outside the folder in a place that wouldn't be blown away if I just replaced the previous entire package with the new one. (I really wanted to try out the 'delete' function, even though I'm wary to try it at first. Being able to download a show then delete it from kmttg is intriguing..)


Download the latest .zip and just unzip right over your current installation allowing overwrites. Configuration files are not part of the .zip so will remain unaffected. This is always the recommended way to upgrade since once in a while it's more than just the .jar file that gets updated.


----------



## jcthorne

lpwcomp said:


> Push transfers very little of the metadata and episodes of a series will not be grouped with episodes recorded on the destination TiVo. Strangely enough, maximum metadata transfer is a pull from a computer using pyTiVo and a text metadata file. So you have to transfer it w/create metadata file and decode options set then pull it to the other TiVo.


If I was going to do a pull from the tivo, I would just pull from the originating tivo rather than transfering to a pc first.

Really was looking for a way to initiate a MRV trasfer from the PC as a remote command. I am hoping moyekj finds a way to make this work at some point. That is, if the commands are even threre to send.


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> Really was looking for a way to initiate a MRV trasfer from the PC as a remote command. I am hoping moyekj finds a way to make this work at some point. That is, if the commands are even threre to send.


 MRV is not using the RPC protocol (MRV has been around a long time as you know) and there is no way I know of to initiate MRV automatically from 1 TiVo to another. MRV is always started from the client TiVo so I doubt there's a way to initiate it from somewhere else.


----------



## lpwcomp

jcthorne said:


> If I was going to do a pull from the tivo, I would just pull from the originating tivo rather than transfering to a pc first.


I was responding to your expressed desire to retain as much of the metadata as possible. Unfortunately, even a Premiere to Premiere direct transfer leaves something to be desired although it is better than a push in that regard.


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> Download the latest .zip and just unzip right over your current installation allowing overwrites. Configuration files are not part of the .zip so will remain unaffected. This is always the recommended way to upgrade since once in a while it's more than just the .jar file that gets updated.


OK, I reread the instructions and it does talk about unzipping over, but it ALSO says "or just replace the kmttg.jar file of the old installation with the one from the new installation.", which is what I've been doing so far..


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> OK, I reread the instructions and it does talk about unzipping over, but it ALSO says "or just replace the kmttg.jar file of the old installation with the one from the new installation.", which is what I've been doing so far..


 Where did you see that? For example the Windows installation Wiki says this:
"If upgrading from a previous Java kmttg installation you can normally unzip over the previous installation. That way you can preserve the kmttg configuration and avoid having to re-configure. NOTE: In some cases there are other files and folders aside from kmttg.jar updated as part of a release, so you should unzip the zip file over the top of your previous installation to make sure you overwrite all files that make up an installation. When unzipping instruct Windows to overwrite previous files. If you want to install to same location and make sure to get a clean new installation then remove everything except *.ini files. That way you get a full new installation but preserve all your previous settings."

If you can point me where you saw "just replace kmttg.jar" other than perhaps some older release notes I'd like to know so I can fix it.


----------



## mattack

The *Mac* information.
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/mac_osx_installation

upgrade installation tips


----------



## moyekj

OK, fixed Mac & Linux install notes.


----------



## javabird

I've been puzzled by those instruction--what does "unzip over the current installation" mean on a Mac? Can you explain the steps?

If you drag the zipped file into the Applications folder and then unzip it, it just installs a duplicate folder. If you drag the zipped file into the previous kmttg folder, then unzip it, it puts a duplicate file into the kmttg folder. So either way, you end up with duplicates instead of updating the current files.


----------



## moyekj

I don't know how the Mac works (never worked with one) or what different zip packages there are, but with Windows (various zip utils) and Linux command line "unzip" when you unzip you are prompted if it is OK to overwrite files at which point you say yes. i.e. The goal is to overwrite any files in the previous installation however you need to accomplish that. Perhaps on the Mac you need to unzip somewhere else and then copy and overwrite.


----------



## javabird

moyekj said:


> I don't know how the Mac works (never worked with one) or what different zip packages there are, but with Windows (various zip utils) and Linux command line "unzip" when you unzip you are prompted if it is OK to overwrite files at which point you say yes. i.e. .


Those steps don't work on a Mac, unless I'm missing something.



> ...Perhaps on the Mac you need to unzip somewhere else and then copy and overwrite.


That seems correct. The only hassle about that is that all the files show the same file date, so basically you have to overwrite every file and reconfigure the application again.


----------



## moyekj

javabird said:


> Those steps don't work on a Mac, unless I'm missing something.
> 
> That seems correct. The only hassle about that is that all the files show the same file date, so basically you have to overwrite every file and reconfigure the application again.


 Maybe an easier approach is copy the *.ini files to somewhere else temporarily, then delete everything, unzip the new contents and finally move the *.ini files back. i.e. No overwriting in that case.
Another alternative is just unzip the new distro to a new folder and then copy the *.ini files from the previous installation and then remove the previous folder and rename new folder to what the previous one was called.


----------



## innocentfreak

Would it be possible to add the ability to modify season passes via search? 

For example I realized a show wasn't recording, Deals from the Darkside, because the OAD doesn't flag the show as new. I found it easier to search for the show rather than search through all my season pass managers. With search then I can switch to the TiVo and modify a season pass. 

Now I don't know what would happen if you tried to send a modify command if the show doesn't have a season pass. If it just returns a simple error, maybe have it them prompt to create a season pass?


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> Would it be possible to add the ability to modify season passes via search?
> 
> For example I realized a show wasn't recording, Deals from the Darkside, because the OAD doesn't flag the show as new. I found it easier to search for the show rather than search through all my season pass managers. With search then I can switch to the TiVo and modify a season pass.
> 
> Now I don't know what would happen if you tried to send a modify command if the show doesn't have a season pass. If it just returns a simple error, maybe have it them prompt to create a season pass?


 What I can do fairly easily and which will probably meet your needs is if you click on 'Season Pass' button for a show that already has a SP on the selected TiVo that kmttg will prompt to modify existing SP. (Currently if you click on that button and a SP for that show is found kmttg will issue a warning that SP already exists and does nothing). This would be the case for all tabs with 'Season Pass' button - Season Premieres, Search & Guide.


----------



## innocentfreak

moyekj said:


> What I can do fairly easily and which will probably meet your needs is if you click on 'Season Pass' button for a show that already has a SP on the selected TiVo that kmttg will prompt to modify existing SP. (Currently if you click on that button and a SP for that show is found kmttg will issue a warning that SP already exists and does nothing). This would be the case for all tabs with 'Season Pass' button - Season Premieres, Search & Guide.


Yeah that sounds like it would work.


----------



## innocentfreak

One other somewhat related question, would it be possible to add the original air date to the search results window? I don't know if TiVo spits out that info when you search or not.


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> One other somewhat related question, would it be possible to add the original air date to the search results window? I don't know if TiVo spits out that info when you search or not.


 It's not reliably available for every recording, and in some cases just plain bogus/wrong, but I can spit it out to message window if available along with the other info already printed when you click on a show in the table.


----------



## innocentfreak

moyekj said:


> It's not reliably available for every recording, and in some cases just plain bogus/wrong, but I can spit it out to message window if available along with the other info already printed when you click on a show in the table.


That would probably work. I am just trying to think of ways to catch shows that won't record with new only as stations pick up more shows from overseas.


----------



## lrhorer

moyekj said:


> It's not reliably available for every recording, and in some cases just plain bogus/wrong, but I can spit it out to message window if available along with the other info already printed when you click on a show in the table.


I would like to lobby, once again, for this feature to be available from the Main TiVo tabs. Perhaps we could have it work by highlighting the line with the mouse and then pressing a key like, say <Insert>? Or perhaps a right mouse click? I understand perfectly well not wanting to pull the full metadata for every show in the listing. Doing so is one reason why TiVoDesktop is so slow, but doing so on a command basis seems very reasonable, to me.

I would like to be able to employ this feature on all my TiVos, not just the Premiere, and it would make deciding whether to transfer a particular show or delete it much faster and easier.


----------



## moyekj

lrhorer said:


> I would like to lobby, once again, for this feature to be available from the Main TiVo tabs. Perhaps we could have it work by highlighting the line with the mouse and then pressing a key like, say <Insert>? Or perhaps a right mouse click? I understand perfectly well not wanting to pull the full metadata for every show in the listing. Doing so is one reason why TiVoDesktop is so slow, but doing so on a command basis seems very reasonable, to me.
> 
> I would like to be able to employ this feature on all my TiVos, not just the Premiere, and it would make deciding whether to transfer a particular show or delete it much faster and easier.


 I'll look into having right mouse button click trigger extended metadata retrieval for a show and then for entries for which metadata has been triggered to show the data perhaps as a tooltip when you hover over the row for that show. What I objected to before was automatically grabbing metadata for all shows. An on demand model sounds more reasonable.


----------



## elprice7345

1. Can you add the ability to change the save time for a recording?

2. Can you add the ability to create/modify wish lists?

Just asking ... 

Thanks for a great application moyekj!!!

Ed


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> I'll look into having right mouse button click trigger extended metadata retrieval for a show and then for entries for which metadata has been triggered to show the data perhaps as a tooltip when you hover over the row for that show. What I objected to before was automatically grabbing metadata for all shows. An on demand model sounds more reasonable.


 Tooltip idea was not good as tooltips in table are pretty awkward. What I've done though is if you right click on a show then extended metadata is retrieved if not previously already retrieved. Then originalAirDate is included in the message window show info dump if available. (Will be part of next release).


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> 1. Can you add the ability to change the save time for a recording?
> 
> 2. Can you add the ability to create/modify wish lists?


1. Not sure what you mean. Are you talking about "Keep until..."? It's not possible via RPC if so.
2. It's not possible through RPC AFAIK. I don't think the iOS/Android apps can do it for example. Looking into 2 a little more I did find a way but only to create an auto-record wishlist and I'm not sure about advanced wishlists with boolean logic. I'll have to play with it some more to see exactly what's possible.


----------



## lrhorer

moyekj said:


> I'll look into having right mouse button click trigger extended metadata retrieval for a show and then for entries for which metadata has been triggered to show the data perhaps as a tooltip when you hover over the row for that show. What I objected to before was automatically grabbing metadata for all shows. An on demand model sounds more reasonable.


That would be great. And many thanks!

Just for the record, I did request an on-demand model before, once I learned the OAD was not part of the data returned by the xml request, although admittedly not as concisely as in my post above.


----------



## ThAbtO

I had a problem with KMTTG and push recently and it kept giving me "Internal Server Error". I rebooted the Tivo and it was still giving me that error. I found out what was the problem, I previously renamed my Tivo from "Tivo HD" to just "HD." KMTTG was still pushing to "Tivo HD", so I went to config and changed the Push destination to "HD" and PUSH is working again.


----------



## elprice7345

> 1. Not sure what you mean. Are you talking about "Keep until..."? It's not possible via RPC if so.


That is what I meant. It was worth asking.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> 1. Not sure what you mean. Are you talking about "Keep until..."? It's not possible via RPC if so.
> 2. It's not possible through RPC AFAIK. I don't think the iOS/Android apps can do it for example. Looking into 2 a little more I did find a way but only to create an auto-record wishlist and I'm not sure about advanced wishlists with boolean logic. I'll have to play with it some more to see exactly what's possible.


@elprice7345, after looking into it more last night there are some limitations:
1. Via RPC only Wishlists that are set to record automatically (i.e. ARWL) are visible. i.e. You can't see or edit wishlists that are not ARWL.
2. Via RPC you can schedule new Wishlists (I think even with more complex boolean logic), but they must be scheduled as ARWL. It's possible to create the ARWL and then "delete" it to make it a Wishlist that won't auto-record (see 3 below).
3. When you "delete" an ARWL via RPC it doesn't actually delete the Wishlist, simply stops it from auto-recording.

i.e. Would probably be a source of confusion to some users who probably would expect full access to all Wishlists to be able to edit and/or delete them, not just ability to create new ones.


----------



## elprice7345

> Via RPC only Wishlists that are set to record automatically (i.e. ARWL) are visible. i.e. You can't see or edit wishlists that are not ARWL.


That works fine for my process, because all my wishlists are set to automatically record. I can see the ARWL in the Season Pass Manager in kmttg, but I can't edit it. Any editing functionality you add is a plus for me!



> 2. Via RPC you can schedule new Wishlists (I think even with more complex Boolean logic), but they must be scheduled as ARWL. It's possible to create the ARWL and then "delete" it to make it a Wishlist that won't auto-record (see 3 below).
> 3. When you "delete" an ARWL via RPC it doesn't actually delete the Wishlist, simply stops it from auto-recording.


Currently, when I delete an ARWL from the Season Pass list in kmttg, it deletes the ARWL from the Season Pass list, deletes the autorecord portion and just makes it a "plain" non-recording WL. One of the reasons for my request is to be able to completely delete the WL from the TiVo. My "work-around" for that is deleting the WL using the TiVo remote. If RPC doesn't allow completely deleting an ARWL, I'll continue with my work-around.

I would also like to be able to create WLs using keywords (excludes, includes, and optional) similar to the way I currently create them directly on the TiVo.

If the WL functionality can be integrated with the RPC search functionality, that would be awesome! For example: I search for the Discovery Channel show "Curiosity". Discovery chooses to run the program on multiple channels. I don't care what channel I record it from, just that it gets recorded. If I create a Season Pass, it only records on one channel. If I could search for "Curiosity" and create a WL directly from the search results, it would save me a few steps.


----------



## clark_kent

Hello all,

I recently got an Elgato Turbo.264HD and I just started playing with kmttg. According to Elgato, the Turbo.264 can be used by "other applications" but I'm at a loss. I don't know if kmttg would need to be modified or if somehow kmttg just needs to be made "aware" of the existence of the Turbo.264 in some preference file or something? I'm on a Mac with 10.6.8 with QuickTime Pro (w/Perian). I would appreciate any thoughts on how I can get the Turbo.264 in the loop to cut down on encoding time. Not sure if it's helpful, but her are a some of Elgato links:

http://support.elgato.com/index.php...381,329,338&languageid=1&group=englishdefault

http://support.elgato.com/index.php?_m=knowledgebase&_a=view&parentcategoryid=381&pcid=1&nav=0,1

http://support.elgato.com/index.php...381,329,338&languageid=1&group=englishdefault

I also played with some kmtt Encoding Profiles. Using ff_h264_high_rate and ff_h264_med-rate produces files that played on VLC, but QuickTimePro gave the following error message:

"The movie could not be opened. An invalid sample description was found in the movie."

Any thoughts on this error message?

Encoding with hb_appletv2 produced a QuickTime playable file but the audio was way out of sync using the current/standard/default QuickTime while the audio sync with QuickTimePro was much better. Is this normal?

Then I thought I'd try HandBrake. I pointed HandBrake input Source to the ~.TiVo file from kmttg and selected MP4 file format. The output files from HadBrake played fine with QuickTime. But the file size looked to be the same size no matter if Large File or Web Optimized was checked. Is that normal?

Thank you.


----------



## cherry ghost

clark_kent said:


> I also played with some kmtt Encoding Profiles. Using ff_h264_high_rate and ff_h264_med-rate produces files that played on VLC, but QuickTimePro gave the following error message:
> 
> "The movie could not be opened. An invalid sample description was found in the movie."
> 
> Any thoughts on this error message?


try changing to m4v



Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
mpeg4 container, 8Mbps same res h.264 video, copy audio (ac3)

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -vcodec libx264 -coder 0 -level 41 -sameq -subq 6 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -g 300 -bufsize 14745k -b 8000k -maxrate 16000k -bug "+autodetect+ms" -me_method epzs -trellis 2 -mbd 1 -acodec copy -f [B]m4v[/B] OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
[B]m4v[/B]


----------



## moyekj

Quicktime most likely can't handle ac3 audio with H.264 video. VLC handles it just fine. If you want to play back using Quicktime you will need to use a profile with aac audio.


----------



## mart the fart

Hi there, I have been using both iTiVo and kmttg for a few days now and prefer both of them to TiVo Desktop but I have a problem with around 1Tb of .TiVo files that I have already downloaded in TS format and would like to decrypt but tivodecode fails with bus error.

I have used the TiVo web server to download a test file in PS format and tivodecode works just fine on that so I know it is the TS format that worries tivodecode. I am currently running 0.2pre4 on Intel Mac OSX10.7.5. I believe there is a 0.3pre5 version of tivodecode that can handle TS format but I cannot find Mac OSX binaries. Can anyone help?


----------



## ThAbtO

mart the fart said:


> Hi there, I have been using both iTiVo and kmttg for a few days now and prefer both of them to TiVo Desktop but I have a problem with around 1Tb of .TiVo files that I have already downloaded in TS format and would like to decrypt but tivodecode fails with bus error.
> 
> I have used the TiVo web server to download a test file in PS format and tivodecode works just fine on that so I know it is the TS format that worries tivodecode. I am currently running 0.2pre4 on Intel Mac OSX10.7.5. I believe there is a 0.3pre5 version of tivodecode that can handle TS format but I cannot find Mac OSX binaries. Can anyone help?


You can set KMTTG to not use TS and it would be fine.


----------



## billy_taylor

Hi all, there was talk a while back about UK Virgin Media changing something with certificates and breaking kmttg functionality. Something about client cert passwords? Was it resolved, and if not, what kind of help is required?


----------



## moyekj

billy_taylor said:


> Hi all, there was talk a while back about UK Virgin Media changing something with certificates and breaking kmttg functionality. Something about client cert passwords? Was it resolved, and if not, what kind of help is required?


 A previous US series 4 software update TiVo introduced tighter RPC authentication which eventually I figured out how to overcome and recent versions of kmttg now work again. At that time it also worked with Virgin software. I think there was a mention in Undeground forum about a new Virgin software update which broke it again, but you should try latest kmttg to confirm. The latest 20.2.2 US software (not fully deployed to everyone yet) still works though.
If there's an Android app which works with Virgin software it may be possible to get it working with Virgin software again if it doesn't already.


----------



## mart the fart

ThAbtO said:


> You can set KMTTG to not use TS and it would be fine.


I am now using PS for all NEW downloads from my TiVo but I have approximately 1Tb of already downloaded files on an external hard drive that I would like to be able to view on my TV. The only way I can view them is if I physically transfer them back to my TiVo box (which is a cumbersome task). What I would really like to do is decrypt the already downloaded files (all in TS format) and stream them back to my TV (same TV that the TiVo is connected to).

Please note that I have a Macbook and Linux server - no PC available.

Anyone out there got a Intel Mac binary for tivodecode 0.3pre5 with TS support?


----------



## ThAbtO

mart the fart said:


> I am now using PS for all NEW downloads from my TiVo but I have approximately 1Tb of already downloaded files on an external hard drive that I would like to be able to view on my TV. The only way I can view them is if I physically transfer them back to my TiVo box (which is a cumbersome task). What I would really like to do is decrypt the already downloaded files (all in TS format) and stream them back to my TV (same TV that the TiVo is connected to).
> 
> Please note that I have a Macbook and Linux server - no PC available.
> 
> Anyone out there got a Intel Mac binary for tivdecode 0.3pre5 with TS support?


Have you tried to just transfer them back to the Tivo without decoding it?


----------



## moyekj

mart the fart said:


> Please note that I have a Macbook and Linux server - no PC available.
> 
> Anyone out there got a Intel Mac binary for tivodecode 0.3pre5 with TS support?


 On Linux (and probably Mac as well) it's very easy to build a binary from source assuming you have gcc/g++ development tools installed.

1. Download the source
2. gunzip -c tivodecode-0.3pre4.tar.gz | tar xvf -
3. cd tivodecode-0.3pre4
4. ./configure
5. make

That's it and you'll have your binary. However, I and others had trouble properly decrypting some TS transfers with it and nobody has looked into fixing the remaining issues with the source AFAIK.

However, as stated above if your intention is just to send them back to your TiVo there is no need to decrypt them. Just use pyTivo to transfer them back to your TiVo. Don't see what is so "cumbersome" about it. You can even use pyTivo push web server to queue up a whole bunch at once.


----------



## mart the fart

moyekj said:


> On Linux (and probably Mac as well) it's very easy to build a binary from source assuming you have gcc/g++ development tools installed.
> ...
> That's it and you'll have your binary. However, I and others had trouble properly decrypting some TS transfers with it and nobody has looked into fixing the remaining issues with the source AFAIK.





Spoiler



Thanks, Kevin. I do not have any development tools installed and not keen to do so therefore I was hoping someone might post a Mac binary on sourceforge or code.google. If no-one has an Intel Mac binary then I might go the source code compilation route 'coz it is less work than transferring 200 files back to TiVo one by one.


Just downloaded Xcode and then the Command Line Tools, compiled and built 0.3pre4 and ran it on a TS file. It worked!!

Thanks, Kevin. If this works with all my existing .TiVo files I will be really happy. Also happy to post my tivodecode binary to wherever it is required.


----------



## billy_taylor

moyekj said:


> A previous US series 4 software update TiVo introduced tighter RPC authentication which eventually I figured out how to overcome and recent versions of kmttg now work again. At that time it also worked with Virgin software. I think there was a mention in Undeground forum about a new Virgin software update which broke it again, but you should try latest kmttg to confirm. The latest 20.2.2 US software (not fully deployed to everyone yet) still works though.
> If there's an Android app which works with Virgin software it may be possible to get it working with Virgin software again if it doesn't already.


The latest version seems to work OK apart from all the extras it offers when you turn on ipad style comms. It complains about having the wrong active partner id. 
Billy


----------



## moyekj

v0p9b just released with some enhancements based on recent requests in this thread including right click on NPL show to obtain originalAirDate and ability to create Wishlists with RPC remote. Also a nice RPC addition is a "Network Connect" button in the Info tab for an easy way to start a network connection without having to do it on TiVo itself. See release_notes Wiki for full details.


----------



## HeatherA

moyekj said:


> v0p9b just released with some enhancements based on recent requests in this thread including right click on NPL show to obtain originalAirDate and ability to create Wishlists with RPC remote. Also a nice RPC addition is a "Network Connect" button in the Info tab for an easy way to start a network connection without having to do it on TiVo itself. See release_notes Wiki for full details.


I just wanted to say thank you for this software. I use it daily and it makes my TiVo life fabulous. I appreciate all your hard work. Can't wait to try the latest build.


----------



## miricle

I've been hearing some weird behavior from a few recordings transferred from my Premier Elite last week. I have transferred the files and just run them through tivodecode and have discovered that ABC is now including "Audio description" on some shows such as The Middle "Thanksgiving IV" episode (the shows have an AD logo on-screen during the beginning). According to http://abc.go.com/site/audio-description , this should be heard via an SAP channel. For some reason, I seem to be getting this audio narration on my transferred recordings. I'm watching the .mpg video files either via VLC or Windows 7 Media Player. Anyone seeing similar behavior? I am not by my Tivo to see whether this is a problem with only ktmmg or if even Tivo Desktop .tivo files display the same issue. Any thoughts on removing these (from newly transferred recordings of the existing ones).


----------



## lrhorer

Many thanks for the update! I'm having a little issue with the new release, however. Am I missing something? When I right-click on an entry, I get a response that the extended metadata is acquired, but nothing else happens. If I left-click on the entry again, nothing happens. Only if I right click, allow the data to be acquired, left-click on a different entry, and then left-click on the entry in question again is the extended metadata displayed. Am I doing something wrong? If not, would it be possible to have kmttg automatically display the accessed show data again when the extended data is acquired?

The episode display is really nice, btw. Thanks again.

Edit: Oh, I see. Right-click on the entry *RATHER THAN* left-clicking first works. It's workable.


----------



## cweb

I am a little confused as to the purpose or result of the "right-clicking" on the NPL.

When right-clicking, I get the message:

Obtaining extended metadata for: Real Time With Bill Maher
extended metadata acquired

I don't get any subsequent information in the window. Is a separate window suppose to pop up? Does the extended info get incorporated in the meta.txt file? None of the above?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cweb

I just noticed in the release notes for v0p8v, that "atomicParsley job will now add --artwork imageFile to run if image : imageFile tag exists in metadata file".

I have cover art in all my folders. It would be great if kmttg could automatically add "image : folder.jpg" to the metadata.txt file (or an option to do so).

Would that be easy to do?


----------



## HeatherA

cweb said:


> I am a little confused as to the purpose or result of the "right-clicking" on the NPL.
> 
> When right-clicking, I get the message:
> 
> Obtaining extended metadata for: Real Time With Bill Maher
> extended metadata acquired
> 
> I don't get any subsequent information in the window. Is a separate window suppose to pop up? Does the extended info get incorporated in the meta.txt file? None of the above?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It shows in the bottom window where the description of the show usually is.


----------



## lrhorer

cweb said:


> I am a little confused as to the purpose or result of the "right-clicking" on the NPL.
> 
> When right-clicking, I get the message:
> 
> Obtaining extended metadata for: Real Time With Bill Maher
> extended metadata acquired
> 
> I don't get any subsequent information in the window. Is a separate window suppose to pop up? Does the extended info get incorporated in the meta.txt file? None of the above?


It threw me a little at first, too. Do not right-click on the title or highlight it with the keyboard first. With some other entry highlighted, right click on the selection. The OAD, if available, will show with the other text. Any subsequent selection of the title will also show the extended data.


----------



## lrhorer

HeatherA said:


> It shows in the bottom window where the description of the show usually is.


I don't think that is what he meant. If the show is already highlighted, then right-clicking does not refresh the log window, it only reports the extended data has been retrieved. One must select a different title, and then return to the original title for the OAD to show. That, or just right-click on a show that is not highlighted.


----------



## mattack

I got a TiVo Stream. kmttg (0p8v) sees the Stream as TWO devices (STR D538 and DVR-D538) upon launch. Also, of course I get an error message because kmttg can't communicate with it. (I could turn off "Look for TiVos on network", but I think their IP addresses sometimes change.)

*Access Forbidden*

Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from DVR-D538
Exit code: 0
Check YOUR MAK & IP settings
% Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed

0 31 0 31 0 0 196 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 196
0 31 0 31 0 0 184 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
0 45 0 45 0 0 115 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 115
Adding detected tivo: STR D538

I don't suppose kmttg could avoid the TiVo Stream when looking for devices?


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> I got a TiVo Stream. kmttg (0p8v) sees the Stream as TWO devices (STR D538 and DVR-D538) upon launch. Also, of course I get an error message because kmttg can't communicate with it. (I could turn off "Look for TiVos on network", but I think their IP addresses sometimes change.)
> 
> *Access Forbidden*
> 
> Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from DVR-D538
> Exit code: 0
> Check YOUR MAK & IP settings
> % Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
> Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed
> 
> 0 31 0 31 0 0 196 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 196
> 0 31 0 31 0 0 184 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
> 0 45 0 45 0 0 115 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 115
> Adding detected tivo: STR D538
> 
> I don't suppose kmttg could avoid the TiVo Stream when looking for devices?


 I would need more information such as first few chars of the TSN for the Stream to explicitly block it.


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> I would need more information such as first few chars of the TSN for the Stream to explicitly block it.


How do I provide that?

Thanks


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> How do I provide that?
> 
> Thanks


 You can check your tivo.com account for list of devices on your account given there which lists TSN #s. There must be a TSN # for the Stream or kmttg would not be picking it up otherwise. To be clear I just need the first 5 or so characters, not the whole TSN. The way TSN #s work all same models of a TiVo device have the same starting TSN #s which is why I only need the first few characters.


----------



## ThAbtO

mattack said:


> I got a TiVo Stream. kmttg (0p8v) sees the Stream as TWO devices (STR D538 and DVR-D538) upon launch. Also, of course I get an error message because kmttg can't communicate with it. (I could turn off "Look for TiVos on network", but I think their IP addresses sometimes change.)
> 
> *Access Forbidden*
> 
> Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from DVR-D538
> Exit code: 0
> Check YOUR MAK & IP settings
> % Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
> Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed
> 
> 0 31 0 31 0 0 196 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 196
> 0 31 0 31 0 0 184 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
> 0 45 0 45 0 0 115 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 115
> Adding detected tivo: STR D538
> 
> I don't suppose kmttg could avoid the TiVo Stream when looking for devices?


I am curious to know if the stream is listed on your tivo.com account, and under DVR Preferences. Does it require a subscription? (I think it doesn't)


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> You can check your tivo.com account for list of devices on your account given there which lists TSN #s. There must be a TSN # for the Stream or kmttg would not be picking it up otherwise. To be clear I just need the first 5 or so characters, not the whole TSN. The way TSN #s work all same models of a TiVo device have the same starting TSN #s which is why I only need the first few characters.


The first two chunks are A94-0001

So I guess A94 is enough to distinguish it?



ThAbtO said:


> I am curious to know if the stream is listed on your tivo.com account, and under DVR Preferences. Does it require a subscription? (I think it doesn't)


Yes, it shows up on my list of Active Devices. It does NOT require a subscription, but does link itself to my Tivos during setup. (I went to tivo.com for the first time since getting it, and see that it has a "deactivate account" button for the Stream -- I was previously wondering if it would automatically re-attach it to a new Tivo or what.)

Note, make yourself aware of exactly what the Tivo Stream provides. It does NOT provide a signal to another TV. (A future device will do that.) It provides streaming (WITHIN THE HOUSEHOLD) of shows on Premiere Tivos, and it provides downloading of UNPROTECTED content for use offline. (I *was* able to transfer recordings from my Tivo S3 to the Premiere and then download them to my iPhone.) It's "so expensive" (as some thing), as it's providing faster than realtime transcoding of multiple streams (up to 4) to devices. I'm not trying to be an ad, I just think it has semi-impressive hardware... though I hope it will be built into future TiVos, and DO think it would've made more sense to combine this WITH a device that provided a picture to another TV.

I'm using the Stream to watch an iPhone on a treadmill in another location of the house than my TV. (I originally thought I'd get the stream possibly after I got an iPad, but a different treadmill that a neighbor gave me that's with my TV is starting to die.. so I got it sooner than I expected so I could watch something while exercising. Amazingly, I CAN watch a show on an iPhone while walking on the treadmill without trouble. That's mostly a reference to the screen size. I have more often DOWNLOADED shows, though I have tried streaming a few times. The streaming seems slightly flaky, but that may be due to my WiFi in my house.)


----------



## moyekj

OK, I've updated mdns code to ignore TSN #s starting with "A94" so will be part of next release. Out of curiosity though, does it also get detected with TiVo Beacon or is just Bonjour? To test that in kmttg config TiVo tab enable "Detect with TiVo Beacon instead of Bonjour" and then remove the Stream from kmttg and see if it still comes back.


----------



## mattack

It DOES still find STR D538 if I have Beacon turned on, but it doesn't seem to find DVR-D538. At first I thought turning Beacon on was a workaround, but it seems like if I quit/relaunch really quickly, it doesn't detect the other Tivos.. but if I wait a minute, it does. (So that's MY issue.)

I can just turn off "Look for Tivos on network" for now.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> It DOES still find STR D538 if I have Beacon turned on, but it doesn't seem to find DVR-D538. At first I thought turning Beacon on was a workaround, but it seems like if I quit/relaunch really quickly, it doesn't detect the other Tivos.. but if I wait a minute, it does. (So that's MY issue.)
> 
> I can just turn off "Look for Tivos on network" for now.


 TiVo Beacon is inherently slower than Bonjour for initial detection, at least the way I'm doing it, so taking a minute or two to detect TiVos is normal. Looks like I have to block Stream detection for Beacon as well.


----------



## moyekj

mattack if you wish you can test out Stream detection filtering by using kmttg.jar in this zip file I uploaded:
http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/kmttg_v0p9c_beta1.zip


----------



## cheese toast

Hi guys, I've got a strange problem I think is with KMTTG. I'll have it download and decrypt a show, in this case the latest Sons of Anarchy, and it will seem fine and play fine on the computer. The problem comes when I put it into Nero Video 12 to edit out the commercials or even just burn it straight to dvd. It will come up as being anywhere from 12 to 20 hours long. Scanning the video it will look fine until you get near the end and it will freeze an just not work. This is completely random, sometimes it is just fine and is the proper length. Any ideas?


----------



## moyekj

cheese toast said:


> Hi guys, I've got a strange problem I think is with KMTTG. I'll have it download and decrypt a show, in this case the latest Sons of Anarchy, and it will seem fine and play fine on the computer. The problem comes when I put it into Nero Video 12 to edit out the commercials or even just burn it straight to dvd. It will come up as being anywhere from 12 to 20 hours long. Scanning the video it will look fine until you get near the end and it will freeze an just not work. This is completely random, sometimes it is just fine and is the proper length. Any ideas?


 You need to run "QS Fix" step either using VideoRedo or ProjectX setup in kmttg.


----------



## cheese toast

Tried that today and it worked like a charm. Thanks


----------



## Soapm

moyekj said:


> You need to run "QS Fix" step either using VideoRedo or ProjectX setup in kmttg.


What's the difference? Does one work better then the other?


----------



## lrhorer

Soapm said:


> What's the difference? Does one work better then the other?


Well, principally, VRD is for Windows only. I have not even been able to get it to work under wine in Linux.

ProjectX is written in Java, so should be cross-platform compliant. I have not tried it, but it should work under Linux, OS/X, etc. I also cannot comment upon any relative performance for the two.


----------



## moyekj

Soapm said:


> What's the difference? Does one work better then the other?


 VideoRedo is commercial software (i.e. costs money) but is the better solution and also allows you to edit out commercials. ProjectX is free software and a pretty good free solution for QS Fix, but one problem is that it strips out captions which VRD does not. i.e. VRD is the better solution but some people don't want to pay for it so ProjectX offers a free alternative.


----------



## truegalbklyn

Can someone help with this issue I am having with kmttg? It was doing fine all weekend but this morning, nothing is being downloaded and for example...I got the following message:

WARNING: Transient problem: HTTP error will try again 4 seconds.
WARNING: left
Throwing away 51 bytes.

:/ Any ideas?


----------



## lrhorer

truegalbklyn said:


> WARNING: Transient problem: HTTP error will try again 4 seconds.
> WARNING: left
> Throwing away 51 bytes.


Do you have more than one TiVo? If so, I would check the others to see if they are having the same issue. If not, the first thing I would try is rebooting the TiVo.


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> I just noticed in the release notes for v0p8v, that "atomicParsley job will now add --artwork imageFile to run if image : imageFile tag exists in metadata file".
> 
> I have cover art in all my folders. It would be great if kmttg could automatically add "image : folder.jpg" to the metadata.txt file (or an option to do so).
> 
> Would that be easy to do?


 Planning to add something a little more generic for next release where under Program Options there will be a field where you can enter any extra key:value pairs you want to go into metadata files (multiple entries separated by a comma).


----------



## truegalbklyn

lrhorer said:


> Do you have more than one TiVo? If so, I would check the others to see if they are having the same issue. If not, the first thing I would try is rebooting the TiVo.


rebooting did it.  ty ty.
i wonder what the issue was.


----------



## lrhorer

Oh, who knows? Every now and then, one or the other of my TiVos will stop responding to the NPL query. The TiVo software, although fairly stable, is definitely not 100% stable, especially not TTG. Every once in a while, a reboot is required. The THD and the Premiere seem to require it more than the S3s, but it is possible the notion is subjective, as all four of them do require it from time to time.


----------



## DougD

The old method I was using to retrieve cover art stopped working when I changed the linux box to a new version of ubuntu. Attached are the files I am now using to retrieve cover art. The steps are:
1. download the attached 3 files
2. if you don't have python then install it and install setuptools (see the setuptools web site)
3. unzip the three files such as unzip pytmd*.zip
4. In each of the two directories which were just created run:
python setup.py install or in windows enter cmd , go to the folder and enter setup.py install
5. In kmttg add the custom command
/path_to_file/getcover.py "xyz" /file/to/store/covers/
or \path_to_file\getcover.py "xyz" 
where xyz is the name kmttg uses for your movie metafile and 
/file/to/store/covers/ is the location to put the jpg files.

At this point I need to put in a plug for the web sites. The art for movies is courtesy of www.themoviedb.org. The art for TV shows is from www.thetvdb.com both depend on user support.


----------



## elprice7345

The Wish List functionality in the new release is awesome! Thanks for adding it!

Is there any way to edit existing WLs and/or delete them?


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> The Wish List functionality in the new release is awesome! Thanks for adding it!
> 
> Is there any way to edit existing WLs and/or delete them?


 No, see the Wishlists Wiki for the restrictions. (The tooltip associated with "WL" buttons also lists some limitations). I was on the fence about even releasing the existing WL capability given the restrictions, but it does provide for a much easier way of creating new WL (auto-record or not) rather than doing it on TiVo itself despite the restrictions. In fact I replied to you about the restrictions before releasing this if you scroll back a page or two in this thread.


----------



## elprice7345

Got it. The Wiki says:


> Only autorecord wishlists are visible and editable, so if you want to edit or remove non-autorecord wishlists you will need to do it on TiVo itself.


My bad, I misread the "editable" to have the ability to fully edit the WL and not just edit the recording options and to be applicable only to non-ARWLs. Meaning, I can edit ARWLs, but not non-ARWLs.

Thanks for the new features and let me know if you figure something out.

Being able to create WLs in kmttg is a great new feature.


----------



## lrhorer

Hey moyekj,

There seems to be a little issue with OAD retrieval. It does not always happen, but sometimes the OAD is incorrect in the kmttg log window, yet is correct on the TiVo, and in the downloaded metafile, and correct in TiVoDeskTop (the year, anyway, it doesn't report day and month). For example, last night's episode of Bones auto-recorded on three out of four of my TiVos. It was a brand new episode, with, of course, an OAD of 2012-11-26. I downloaded a copy of the metafile using kmttg, and it shows 2012-11-26. TiVoDeskTop shows a broadcast year of 2012. All three TiVos show 11/26/12. Kmttg reports an OAD of 2005-10-17. Last week's episode shows 2005-09-19, when again TDT shows 2012 and the metafile shows 2012-11-19 and the TiVos show 11/19/12.

Meanwhile, an episode of Friends recorded on today has a reported OAD of 2012-11-26. The Metafile, meanwhile, shows an OAD of 2003-02-06, and TDT shows a year of 2003. The TiVo agrees: 2/6/03.

I know you said here that it is often in error, but it seems to me singularly odd that it would be incorrectly reported to kmttg when at least the year is being reported correctly to TDT and when it is correct in the metafile and in the <Info> menu of the TiVo.


----------



## moyekj

lrhorer said:


> Hey moyekj,
> 
> There seems to be a little issue with OAD retrieval. It does not always happen, but sometimes the OAD is incorrect in the kmttg log window, yet is correct on the TiVo, and in the downloaded metafile, and correct in TiVoDeskTop (the year, anyway, it doesn't report day and month). For example, last night's episode of Bones auto-recorded on three out of four of my TiVos. It was a brand new episode, with, of course, an OAD of 2012-11-26. I downloaded a copy of the metafile using kmttg, and it shows 2012-11-26. TiVoDeskTop shows a broadcast year of 2012. All three TiVos show 11/26/12. Kmttg reports an OAD of 2005-10-17. Last week's episode shows 2005-09-19, when again TDT shows 2012 and the metafile shows 2012-11-19 and the TiVos show 11/19/12.
> 
> Meanwhile, an episode of Friends recorded on today has a reported OAD of 2012-11-26. The Metafile, meanwhile, shows an OAD of 2003-02-06, and TDT shows a year of 2003. The TiVo agrees: 2/6/03.
> 
> I know you said here that it is often in error, but it seems to me singularly odd that it would be incorrectly reported to kmttg when at least the year is being reported correctly to TDT and when it is correct in the metafile and in the <Info> menu of the TiVo.


 Do you have pre-padding or post-padding turned on for the shows that are showing wrong? Could be an issue with more than 1 originalAirDate in the XML and kmttg grabbing the wrong one which is why I ask. A dump of the extended metadata XML for a show that kmttg is showing wrong would be helpful (you can just use a web browser to get to it easily). Also if you have kmttg generate pyTivo metadata file for that show is it coming out wrong as well?


----------



## lrhorer

moyekj said:


> Do you have pre-padding or post-padding turned on for the shows that are showing wrong? Could be an issue with more than 1 originalAirDate in the XML and kmttg grabbing the wrong one which is why I ask.


Yes. Virtually every recording is padded by at least 1 or 2 minutes on both ends. Otherwise one misses the start and / or end of many (if not most) programs.



moyekj said:


> A dump of the extended metadata XML for a show that kmttg is showing wrong would be helpful (you can just use a web browser to get to it easily).


Well, maybe not. I'm not finding where I can dump the XML for the show, but then I am not very familiar with HTML. I've only written a few pretty trivial web pages. The only XML reference I am finding is in the header:



Code:


<link rel="alternate" type="text/xml" title="RSS 2.0" href="http://192.168.1.103:80/rss/nowplaying.xml">

I haven't figured out how to download that.



moyekj said:


> Also if you have kmttg generate pyTivo metadata file for that show is it coming out wrong as well?


No, as I said above, in every instance I investigated, the data in the metafile was correct.


----------



## moyekj

lrhorer, try kmttg.jar in this zip file to see if it fixes your OAD issue (I suspect it will):
http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/kmttg_v0p9c_beta3.zip


----------



## mattack

Sorry, I haven't yet tried the Stream filtering yet, but I noticed another problem.

kmttg said that the pause point of a show (yesterday's Conan) was:
Conan
Recorded Mon 11/26/2012 10:59 PM on 35=TBSP, Duration=61 mins, EpisodeNumber=3335, PAUSE POINT: 48.1%
Kate Walsh; Billy Connolly; Wilde Belle. 

But the pause point was actually about 51 minutes in (right before the musical act).
So thus the download estimated time was way off.. But it successfully downloaded from the pause point just fine. I've seen the download time be way off before, but hadn't realized it was because of a bogus pause point calculation.


----------



## lrhorer

moyekj said:


> lrhorer, try kmttg.jar in this zip file to see if it fixes your OAD issue (I suspect it will):


It surely seems to have done. I tried a number of files, including the ones which I noted earlier, and they all seem to have the correct OAD. Bravo, and thanks, again!


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> Sorry, I haven't yet tried the Stream filtering yet, but I noticed another problem.
> 
> kmttg said that the pause point of a show (yesterday's Conan) was:
> Conan
> Recorded Mon 11/26/2012 10:59 PM on 35=TBSP, Duration=61 mins, EpisodeNumber=3335, PAUSE POINT: 48.1%
> Kate Walsh; Billy Connolly; Wilde Belle.
> 
> But the pause point was actually about 51 minutes in (right before the musical act).
> So thus the download estimated time was way off.. But it successfully downloaded from the pause point just fine. I've seen the download time be way off before, but hadn't realized it was because of a bogus pause point calculation.


 The pause point is actually a byte offset (not a time) relative to the total bytes, both retrieved from TiVo XML listings, so kmttg simply reports pause point as 100*(offset/total). If it doesn't match expectations then issue is in the TiVo data - probably the total byte size since you say the pause point download worked as expected. Note that total size being reported is for the file as it resides on the TiVo, but TTG involves decrypt, de-mux, re-mux, encrypt and during that process the total download file size can end up quite significantly smaller than the size on the TiVo which is why download % never reaches 100. Anyway, the main point of showing PAUSE POINT is to indicate that kmttg has the data to determine what it is so you know if you do "resume downloads" it won't be from the start.


----------



## sanjonny

This is a bit of a stretch as it is more of a video redo question, but involves kmttg.

I am now encoding almost everything in mkv/h264 format due to better compression overall and which allows for chapter marks. I have been playing around with chapters in video redo mkv encoding and I get hit and miss.

I would like there to be a chapter mark at each cut point, so essentially, if I am watching a tv show, I could skip to where the commercial break would be.

Using the current way of doing things in kmttg, I think it is impossible to retain the chapter points/cut marks as those dont encode in mpg files I guess.

So is there a way to retain that info and then when using either video redo or some other encoder to be able to apply that to the mkv encoder.

For example my current process is to download, decrypt and adscan all automatically, then manual check the cutpoints with VRD, then adcut the file with kmttg/vrd, delete the uncut file and project file automatically with kmttg and then encode outside of kmttg using video.net (though I am experimenting with some cool stuff in handbrake cli that allows for some great file reduction)

I am wondering if maybe, instead of adcutting to mpg format, if I can switch the container to mkv (but keep the mpg/ mpeg2 video encoding so the adcut is quick/no recoding at that point) so the chapter marks are retained and then encode/compress to h264/mkv.

When I do this manually, sometimes the chapter marks are retained, other times, I guess I do something wrong and there is no chapter marks.

Basically, is there an easy way to keep the chapter marks/cut points using kmttg and videoredo that I am just missing. I don't mind using a custom command to do it as I process several other files not from tivos using kmttg.

One other question/thought. Anyone have input on whether the conversion/encoding on videoredo is better or the same quality as using handbrake assuming similar settings? I have done a few tests but not enough to know if maybe I should be using videoredo to encode instead.

Thanks for anyones input in advance!


----------



## Hercules67

I am getting this error message:



> Failed to generate metadata file: I:\VIDEO\KMTTG Videos\1 mpg Output Directory\Once Upon a Time - ''Tallahassee'' (Recorded Nov 4, 2012, WAAY).mpg.txt
> Exit code: 8
> create metadata file: Permission denied
> Encryption by QUALCOMM ; )


Am I in too old of a version of KMTTG and the TiVO software has changed?


----------



## Hercules67

sanjonny said:


> This is a bit of a stretch as it is more of a video redo question, but involves kmttg.
> 
> I am now encoding almost everything in mkv/h264 format due to better compression overall and which allows for chapter marks. I have been playing around with chapters in video redo mkv encoding and I get hit and miss.
> 
> I would like there to be a chapter mark at each cut point, so essentially, if I am watching a tv show, I could skip to where the commercial break would be.
> 
> Using the current way of doing things in kmttg, I think it is impossible to retain the chapter points/cut marks as those dont encode in mpg files I guess.
> 
> So is there a way to retain that info and then when using either video redo or some other encoder to be able to apply that to the mkv encoder.
> 
> For example my current process is to download, decrypt and adscan all automatically, then manual check the cutpoints with VRD, then adcut the file with kmttg/vrd, delete the uncut file and project file automatically with kmttg and then encode outside of kmttg using video.net (though I am experimenting with some cool stuff in handbrake cli that allows for some great file reduction)
> 
> I am wondering if maybe, instead of adcutting to mpg format, if I can switch the container to mkv (but keep the mpg/ mpeg2 video encoding so the adcut is quick/no recoding at that point) so the chapter marks are retained and then encode/compress to h264/mkv.
> 
> When I do this manually, sometimes the chapter marks are retained, other times, I guess I do something wrong and there is no chapter marks.
> 
> Basically, is there an easy way to keep the chapter marks/cut points using kmttg and videoredo that I am just missing. I don't mind using a custom command to do it as I process several other files not from tivos using kmttg.
> 
> One other question/thought. Anyone have input on whether the conversion/encoding on videoredo is better or the same quality as using handbrake assuming similar settings? I have done a few tests but not enough to know if maybe I should be using videoredo to encode instead.
> 
> Thanks for anyones input in advance!


I'd like to know the answer to that question also... I've used Handbrake quite a bit, and I like MKV files, but not sure who would do a better job?


----------



## ThAbtO

sanjonny said:


> This is a bit of a stretch as it is more of a video redo question, but involves kmttg.
> 
> I am now encoding almost everything in mkv/h264 format due to better compression overall and which allows for chapter marks. I have been playing around with chapters in video redo mkv encoding and I get hit and miss.
> 
> I would like there to be a chapter mark at each cut point, so essentially, if I am watching a tv show, I could skip to where the commercial break would be.
> 
> Using the current way of doing things in kmttg, I think it is impossible to retain the chapter points/cut marks as those dont encode in mpg files I guess.
> 
> So is there a way to retain that info and then when using either video redo or some other encoder to be able to apply that to the mkv encoder.
> 
> For example my current process is to download, decrypt and adscan all automatically, then manual check the cutpoints with VRD, then adcut the file with kmttg/vrd, delete the uncut file and project file automatically with kmttg and then encode outside of kmttg using video.net (though I am experimenting with some cool stuff in handbrake cli that allows for some great file reduction)
> 
> I am wondering if maybe, instead of adcutting to mpg format, if I can switch the container to mkv (but keep the mpg/ mpeg2 video encoding so the adcut is quick/no recoding at that point) so the chapter marks are retained and then encode/compress to h264/mkv.
> 
> When I do this manually, sometimes the chapter marks are retained, other times, I guess I do something wrong and there is no chapter marks.
> 
> Basically, is there an easy way to keep the chapter marks/cut points using kmttg and videoredo that I am just missing. I don't mind using a custom command to do it as I process several other files not from tivos using kmttg.
> 
> One other question/thought. Anyone have input on whether the conversion/encoding on videoredo is better or the same quality as using handbrake assuming similar settings? I have done a few tests but not enough to know if maybe I should be using videoredo to encode instead.
> 
> Thanks for anyones input in advance!


It looks like you do not have the full knowledge of using VRD on cutting commercials, when you have to run adcut to cut them

In VRD, get to where you want to start the cut (ie: beginning of commercials), press F3. Move to where you want to end the cut (ie: end of commercials), press F4. Note the marks on the progress bar. Press DELETE. The section between the 2 marks on the progress bar should now be red. Repeat until the rest of the program is done. Press CTRL-S to save to another file name.
You should now have 2 files, 1 is the original, and the other is the edited version without commercials.

You can also use the .VPrj file from KMTTG's adscan by opening it in VRD. Pressing F5 will move the cursor to the previous mark on the progress bar, and F6 for the next.


----------



## ThAbtO

Hercules67 said:


> I am getting this error message:
> 
> Failed to generate metadata file: I:\VIDEO\KMTTG Videos\*1 mpg Output Directory*\Once Upon a Time - ''Tallahassee'' (Recorded Nov 4, 2012, WAAY).mpg.txt
> 
> Am I in too old of a version of KMTTG and the TiVO software has changed?


Does that folder exist on that drive or is that an error?


----------



## sanjonny

ThAbtO said:


> It looks like you do not have the full knowledge of using VRD on cutting commercials, when you have to run adcut to cut them
> 
> In VRD, get to where you want to start the cut (ie: beginning of commercials), press F3. Move to where you want to end the cut (ie: end of commercials), press F4. Note the marks on the progress bar. Press DELETE. The section between the 2 marks on the progress bar should now be red. Repeat until the rest of the program is done. Press CTRL-S to save to another file name.
> You should now have 2 files, 1 is the original, and the other is the edited version without commercials.
> 
> You can also use the .VPrj file from KMTTG's adscan by opening it in VRD. Pressing F5 will move the cursor to the previous mark on the progress bar, and F6 for the next.


I understand completely how to edit the files and use adcut, that really isnt my question. I have been using kmttg and vrd for a few years now, but have not really focused on the chapter part until now.

I manually edit the open the vprj file because the automated ad detect is only so go, so I edit it, save the project file, then go back to automated processing for the adcut and delete operations (following the workflow I listed)

Transfering chapter marks (cuts points in VRD) to some format to be able to use them in encoding mkv files is my main question, with the secondary being peoples experiences with videoredo vs handbrake vs XYZ.. for encoding.


----------



## ThAbtO

sanjonny said:


> I understand completely how to edit the files and use adcut, that really isnt my question. I have been using kmttg and vrd for a few years now, but have not really focused on the chapter part until now.
> 
> I manually edit the open the vprj file because the automated ad detect is only so go, so I edit it, save the project file, then go back to automated processing for the adcut and delete operations (following the workflow I listed)
> 
> Transfering chapter marks (cuts points in VRD) to some format to be able to use them in encoding mkv files is my main question, with the secondary being peoples experiences with videoredo vs handbrake vs XYZ.. for encoding.


Pressing A will put/remove chapter marks. The only known effect is on DVDs. 
VRD has a version that handles h.264 for an extra cost and its not widely released, it must be downloaded from their forum.


----------



## sanjonny

ThAbtO said:


> Pressing A will put/remove chapter marks. The only known effect is on DVDs.
> VRD has a version that handles h.264 for an extra cost and its not widely released, it must be downloaded from their forum.


Not to be a pain or an ungrateful lought, but i know that. I have the 264 version. Could you please read my initial question again and if you know the answers to the concerns, let me know, otherwise, you are not really helping me.

I have been able to encode mpg files cut to mkv/h264 with chapter marks at cut points, but it has been hit and miss. Hopefully someone on the board has specific experience with this and can help answer my questions regarding what i originally stated and also the comparison if anyone has done it of the h264 encoding of vrd vs say handbrake or some other software.

It feels like you just skimmed my question and threw out something each time, or i horribly wrote my questions because your responses seem off the mark. Perhaps i did horribly write them, in which case i can provide more description, but i think hercules understood exactly what i was/am looking for.

If i find the answer myself, i usually post it to help others, but knowing there are true experts on here, i figured somebody does what i am trying to do every day and could help walk me through it or help me see what i am missing.


----------



## lrhorer

ThAbtO said:


> VRD has a version that handles h.264 for an extra cost and its not widely released, it must be downloaded from their forum.


Huh? h.264 support is in the mainstream release.


----------



## lrhorer

Hercules67 said:


> I am getting this error message:


Are you getting that error with every file, or just that file? If the latter, my first guess would be the quote marks might be giving you problems.



Hercules67 said:


> Am I in too old of a version of KMTTG and the TiVO software has changed?


No, why would you think that?


----------



## wmcbrine

sanjonny said:


> It feels like you just skimmed my question and threw out something each time, or i horribly wrote my questions because your responses seem off the mark. Perhaps i did horribly write them, in which case i can provide more description, but i think hercules understood exactly what i was/am looking for.


Don't blame yourself, this is what ThAbtO always does.


----------



## lew

A heads up. The newest version of ffmpeg (1.0) doesn't work with (at least some) of the present encoding profiles.

It also doesn't seem to work well with pyTivo pushes.


----------



## Hercules67

ThAbtO said:


> Does that folder exist on that drive or is that an error?


The folder exists, yes.


----------



## Hercules67

> I am getting this error message:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting that error with every file, or just that file? If the latter, my first guess would be the quote marks might be giving you problems.
Click to expand...

Not with every file, NO. Right now, only "Once upon a Time" video files are doing it, and not all of them. I've fallen behind on the show and was trying to process it and catch-up over the holidays.

Person of Interest which I was also processing, did not act-up at all.



> Am I in too old of a version of KMTTG and the TiVO software has changed?
> 
> 
> 
> No, why would you think that?
Click to expand...

Because I am on version v08p of KMTTG, and I think TiVo software has changed, so maybe I missed something?

I have now updated to the latest KMTTG version.

------------------------------------------------------------

I had seen something on page 103 of this forum about the quotation marks, but I did not understand it. I am not sure HOW they got in there... (I mean the Quotation Marks).


----------



## ThAbtO

Hercules67 said:


> The folder exists, yes.


After re-examining your msg on the path, file. I see double quotes("), can you try again without them?


----------



## moyekj

Hercules67 said:


> I am getting this error message:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Failed to generate metadata file: I:\VIDEO\KMTTG Videos\1 mpg Output Directory\Once Upon a Time - ''Tallahassee'' (Recorded Nov 4, 2012, WAAY).mpg.txt
> Exit code: 8
> create metadata file: Permission denied
> Encryption by QUALCOMM ; )
> 
> 
> 
> Am I in too old of a version of KMTTG and the TiVO software has changed?
Click to expand...

 The quotation marks should not be there in file name. Did you intentionally rename the file to add them? kmttg would strip them out when making its own name so you must be starting with existing file in FILES mode. Also "1 mpg Output Directory" seems like a funny name, is that intentional as well?


----------



## lrhorer

Hercules67 said:


> Not with every file, NO. Right now, only "Once upon a Time" video files are doing it, and not all of them.


Then you need to single out what is different about the ones that are failing and why this difference would prevent you from creating the file or writing to it. Does the file get created? If so, is it zero length?



Hercules67 said:


> Because I am on version v08p of KMTTG, and I think TiVo software has changed, so maybe I missed something?


TTG is just standard SHTML, and so no, it hasn't changed. RPC has, but that should not effect TTG. I suppose the naming scheme might have changed, but I can't imagine why.



Hercules67 said:


> I have now updated to the latest KMTTG version.


I don't expect that will help.



Hercules67 said:


> I had seen something on page 103 of this forum about the quotation marks, but I did not understand it. I am not sure HOW they got in there... (I mean the Quotation Marks).


Have you inspected the name of the shows on the TiVo from the NPL? Have you inspected them via a web browser?


----------



## lrhorer

lew said:


> A heads up. The newest version of ffmpeg (1.0) doesn't work with (at least some) of the present encoding profiles.
> 
> It also doesn't seem to work well with pyTivo pushes.


Details would be helpful.


----------



## species8472jj

I have been using this software for some time now (as well as the windows service).

I am using the v0p9b on a Windows 7 machine.

For the longest time, the service has been working fine. However all of a sudden, I noticed my programs were not transferring. I indicated that the service was stopped, so I went into the "Computer Management" window to restart the service.

When I try to start the service, I get the following error...
"Windows could not start the KTTMG on Local Computer. For more information, review the system event log. If this is a non Windows service, contact the service vendor, and refer to service-specific error code 2".

I've tried reinstalling the service and made sure to put in the account log in information as mentioned in the kttmg instructions.

The event Window displays the following...

The service terminated with a service - specific error. The system cannot find the file specified...

- System

- Provider

[ Name] Service Control Manager 
[ Guid] {555908d1-a6d7-4695-8e1e-26931d2012f4} 
[ EventSourceName] Service Control Manager

- EventID 7024

[ Qualifiers] 49152

Version 0

Level 2

Task 0

Opcode 0

Keywords 0x8080000000000000

- TimeCreated

[ SystemTime] 2012-12-02T00:42:58.297521500Z

EventRecordID 104353

Correlation

- Execution

[ ProcessID] 936 
[ ThreadID] 5836

Channel System

Computer Jim

Security

- EventData

param1 kmttg 
param2 %%2

Any insight on how to correct this would be appreciated.


----------



## cherry ghost

lew said:


> A heads up. The newest version of ffmpeg (1.0) doesn't work with (at least some) of the present encoding profiles.
> 
> It also doesn't seem to work well with pyTivo pushes.


I haven't had a problem with pyTiVo pushes.

Here's the encode profile I'm using



Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
mpeg4 container, res x=1280 h.264 video, copy audio (ac3), 48KHz/160Kbps 2 chan aac audio

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -map 0:0 -map 0:1 -map 0:1 -c:v libx264 -level 41 -subq 6 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -g 300 -s 1280x720 -r 29.97 -b:v 2500k -c:a:0 copy -f mp4 -c:a:1 libvo_aacenc -ac 2 -ab 160k -ar 48000 -f mp4 OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
mp4


----------



## lew

cherry ghost said:


> I haven't had a problem with pyTiVo pushes.


I've gone back to the older version of ffmpeg.

For those who've asked attached is the media data from a video which pushes find with pyTivo using the older version of ffmpeg but not with 1.0


----------



## species8472jj

species8472jj said:


> I have been using this software for some time now (as well as the windows service).
> 
> I am using the v0p9b on a Windows 7 machine.
> 
> For the longest time, the service has been working fine. However all of a sudden, I noticed my programs were not transferring. I indicated that the service was stopped, so I went into the "Computer Management" window to restart the service.
> 
> When I try to start the service, I get the following error...
> "Windows could not start the KTTMG on Local Computer. For more information, review the system event log. If this is a non Windows service, contact the service vendor, and refer to service-specific error code 2".
> 
> I've tried reinstalling the service and made sure to put in the account log in information as mentioned in the kttmg instructions.
> 
> The event Window displays the following...
> 
> The service terminated with a service - specific error. The system cannot find the file specified...
> 
> - System
> 
> - Provider
> 
> [ Name] Service Control Manager
> [ Guid] {555908d1-a6d7-4695-8e1e-26931d2012f4}
> [ EventSourceName] Service Control Manager
> 
> - EventID 7024
> 
> [ Qualifiers] 49152
> 
> Version 0
> 
> Level 2
> 
> Task 0
> 
> Opcode 0
> 
> Keywords 0x8080000000000000
> 
> - TimeCreated
> 
> [ SystemTime] 2012-12-02T00:42:58.297521500Z
> 
> EventRecordID 104353
> 
> Correlation
> 
> - Execution
> 
> [ ProcessID] 936
> [ ThreadID] 5836
> 
> Channel System
> 
> Computer Jim
> 
> Security
> 
> - EventData
> 
> param1 kmttg
> param2 %%2
> 
> Any insight on how to correct this would be appreciated.


I figured this out. When I installed Java, I installed the 64-bit version. A couple days ago, I got a message that a new version of Java was available, so I installed it. I assumed that was a newer version of the 64-bit version that I already had.

Well...it wasn't. I was the 32-bit version, so I had Java installed twice on my PC (one 32-bit version and one 64-bit version). I removed the 32-bit version and upgraded the 64-bit version, and the service started properly.

If you're using the 64-bit version Java and get an alert for an update, I would suggest doing it manually since the alert I got installed the wrong version causing this problem.


----------



## moyekj

lew said:


> A heads up. The newest version of ffmpeg (1.0) doesn't work with (at least some) of the present encoding profiles


 FYI, I updated kmttg profiles so that they are compatible with both newest ffmpeg and the kmttg packaged version of ffmpeg. Most of the changes were replacing -sameq with -qscale 1 and adding -strict -2 for any profile using aac audio. The updates will be part of next release. From my brief experimentation seemed to me like newer ffmpeg was slower in general.


----------



## Hercules67

moyekj said:


> The quotation marks should not be there in file name. Did you intentionally rename the file to add them? kmttg would strip them out when making its own name so you must be starting with existing file in FILES mode. Also "1 mpg Output Directory" seems like a funny name, is that intentional as well?


I am not sure how the Quotation marks are getting in there. My current naming scheme is this:



> [mainTitle] - [EpisodeNumber] - [year] - [episodeTitle]


Somehow though, it is not being adhered to. I don't know why. *What should the naming scheme be?*

I created the following directories:


> C:\KMTTG
> I:\VIDEO\KMTTG Videos
> I:\VIDEO\KMTTG Videos\1 mpg Output Directory
> I:\VIDEO\KMTTG Videos\2 mpg Cut Directory
> I:\VIDEO\KMTTG Videos\3 Encoded Files Output Directory


to match the directory structure. Is that structure wrong?


----------



## lrhorer

Hercules67 said:


> I am not sure how the Quotation marks are getting in there. My current naming scheme is this:


You didn't answer my questions above. Have you inspected the names on the TiVo?



Hercules67 said:


> Somehow though, it is not being adhered to. I don't know why.


That is not evident, one way or the other.



Hercules67 said:


> *What should the naming scheme be?*


Anything you like - just don't put in \. /, *, ?, ", ', [, ], or &.



Hercules67 said:


> to match the directory structure. Is that structure wrong?


No, just a little odd looking.


----------



## Hercules67

> I am not sure how the Quotation marks are getting in there. My current naming scheme is this:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my questions above. Have you inspected the names on the TiVo?
Click to expand...

The files on the TiVo do not have the quotation marks, OF COURSE, but these files were from the Hard Drive, so that where I might have went wrong. TiVoToGo had already downloaded them, so I was processing them from there, and they did have quotation marks there. Is that the problem.

I re-processed a file this afternoon, BTW, without a problem.


----------



## moyekj

Hercules67 said:


> TiVoToGo had already downloaded them, so I was processing them from there, and they did have quotation marks there. Is that the problem.


 You mean TiVo Desktop. Yes you should rename without any special characters such as quotations if you want to use them with kmttg. Better yet, just download with kmttg and you won't have file name issues to start with.


----------



## Hercules67

moyekj said:


> You mean TiVo Desktop. Yes you should rename without any special characters such as quotations if you want to use them with kmttg. Better yet, just download with kmttg and you won't have file name issues to start with.


You're right, TiVo Desktop.

I had been having trouble downloading with KMTTG, that's why I did that.


----------



## lew

moyekj said:


> FYI, I was to update profiles so that they are compatible with both newest ffmpeg and the kmttg packaged version of ffmpeg. Most of the changes were replacing -sameq with -qscale 1 and adding -strict -2 for any profile using aac audio. The updates will be part of next release. From my brief experimentation s*eemed to me like newer ffmpeg was slower in general.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for the information, I'll stick with the version of ffmpeg you supply. Everything works. Not sure why I even bothered trying ffmpeg 1.0


----------



## moyekj

v0p9c version just released. Several RPC remote enhancements in this release including:
* Season Passes table now lists # of upcoming shows after each show title (if any) and any Season Pass with episodes that won't record due to conflicts are marked with a pinkish background.
* New Upcoming and Conflicts buttons added to Season Passes tab for viewing upcoming shows and conflicts for a selected season pass.
* Explain button added to Won't Record tab which can be used to list all shows in conflict for a show that won't record listed under programSourceConflict folder.
* For TiVos with RPC remote enabled in kmttg, any missing OriginalAirDate and EpisodeNumber information is now obtained for all shows from RPC data (which is usually much more complete than the traditional TTG XML data). After the *remote NP List* job completes the NPL table will be populated with the extra data and titles with missing episode numbers are updated. When you create pyTivo metadata file the added information will also be included there now as well. (This obsoletes the need to right click on a show to obtain OriginalAirDate information for RPC enabled TiVos).
* Several other enhancements.
See release_notes Wiki for all the details.


----------



## wmcbrine

moyekj said:


> * For TiVos with RPC remote enabled in kmttg, any missing OriginalAirDate and EpisodeNumber information is now obtained for all shows from RPC data (which is usually much more complete than the traditional TTG XML data).


Are you saying it's more complete than the "TiVoVideoDetails" XML? I don't think I've ever noticed a deficiency there. Or just the "TiVoContainer" XML (which I call "the short form")?


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> v0p9c version just released. Several RPC remote enhancements in this release including:
> * Season Passes table now lists # of upcoming shows after each show title (if any) and any Season Pass with episodes that won't record due to conflicts are marked with a pinkish background.
> * New Upcoming and Conflicts buttons added to Season Passes tab for viewing upcoming shows and conflicts for a selected season pass.
> * Explain button added to Won't Record tab which can be used to list all shows in conflict for a show that won't record listed under programSourceConflict folder.
> * For TiVos with RPC remote enabled in kmttg, any missing OriginalAirDate and EpisodeNumber information is now obtained for all shows from RPC data (which is usually much more complete than the traditional TTG XML data). After the *remote NP List* job completes the NPL table will be populated with the extra data and titles with missing episode numbers are updated. When you create pyTivo metadata file the added information will also be included there now as well. (This obsoletes the need to right click on a show to obtain OriginalAirDate information for RPC enabled TiVos).
> * Several other enhancements.
> See release_notes Wiki for all the details.


I assume this only work on Premieres.


----------



## moyekj

wmcbrine said:


> Are you saying it's more complete than the "TiVoVideoDetails" XML? I don't think I've ever noticed a deficiency there. Or just the "TiVoContainer" XML (which I call "the short form")?


 Yes, TivoVideoDetails is deficient for many shows/episodes for me. For example many (but not all) shows have no EpisodeNumber information in either the TiVoContainer or TiVoVideoDetails XML. Currently right now on my TiVos here are some examples of shows missing the information in XML:
Grey's Anatomy (ABC HD)
Revenge (ABC HD)
666 Park Avenue (ABC HD)
Burn Notice (USA HD)
Two and a Half Men (CBS HD)

There are other examples of well for some shows where most episode numbers are available via XML but not all. i.e. It's very unreliable.

In contrast, RPC has Episode Number & Original Air Date information for every episodic show.


----------



## moyekj

v0p9d version just released with some improvements to conflicts listings from RPC Season Passes tab. See release_notes Wiki for details.


----------



## waynomo

If there are any Canadian or UK KMTTG users reading this I could use a hand. Please check out this thread.

TY

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=497909


----------



## innocentfreak

I haven't really messed with encoding and figured I would play with it this weekend. 

If I want to say get a result that is comparable to the various 720P MKVs that can be found out in the wild, what would be the best profile? HB_TiVo_HD?

I am just trying to figure out on my current machine how long it would take since my space is getting low. I also want something that can be quickly pushed back to the Premieres.


----------



## mfitch

Hi -
I am trying to figure out what is going wrong - I'm trying to decode a HD video show - it brings it over from the (premiere) Tivo and the decrypted video is sparkling clear and crisp - sadly the sound is just like loud static.
I've checked "metadata" and "decrypt" - why am I having this problem? Is there a setting I need to check?

I'm on Windows 7/64 bit and downloaded the windows 7 install today.

thanks.


----------



## mfitch

mfitch said:


> Hi -
> I am trying to figure out what is going wrong - I'm trying to decode a HD video show - it brings it over from the (premiere) Tivo and the decrypted video is sparkling clear and crisp - sadly the sound is just like loud static.
> I've checked "metadata" and "decrypt" - why am I having this problem? Is there a setting I need to check?
> 
> I'm on Windows 7/64 bit and downloaded the windows 7 install today.
> 
> thanks.


ok - so when I open the same file with the nero kwik media viewer the sound is perfect - it's only when I open it with Window's media player that it sounds badly. Am I missing a CODEC or something?


----------



## innocentfreak

Have you tried the QSFIX? I believe that addresses some of the audio issues.


----------



## cherry ghost

Not sure if this belongs here or the pyTiVo thread.

After using kmttg to decrypt, cut commercials, and encode, I then try to push back to the TiVo with pyTiVo, but it automatically deletes after the push is complete.

If I encode the "cut" file separately and push that back to the TiVo, everything is fine.

The only difference I can see between the two encoded files is that the one that automatically deletes has all the metadata and the cut encode does not.

Any reason why the one with metadata wouldn't push properly?

ETA(1): after removing atomicparsley from the encode process, all encodes now push properly. The problem now is that there's very little information when I add them to iTunes.

ETA(2): downloaded atomicparsley here and pushes work


----------



## cherry ghost

Now that I have my atomicparsley issue fixed, I have a question about it,



Is it possible to customize atomicparsley in any way? I'd like to add a few things to it if possible

--hdvideo true
--longdesc (description from metadata file)
--contentRating TV-MA, TV-14, TV-PG, TV-G, NC-17, R, PG-13, PG

I can add all of these after the fact, but it would be nice if I could make it part of the automated process.




also, --year doesn't seem to be working because --grouping before it is blank

--grouping --year 2012-06-05T00:00:00Z


----------



## saberman

http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum...-by-kmttg-are-not-showing-properly-t2337.html

The .txt files that kmttg produces do not display properly when using pyTiVo. I don't know if this is a bug in kmttg pr pyTiVo.

In the link above I posted two .txt files -- one produced by pyMetaGenerator and one produced by kmttg. The first one works the second one doesn't. The response from wmcbrine was that problem was in the second one:
mpaaRating : 8 
"mpaaRating: 8" is the problem. This should be changed to "NR", 'Unrated", or "N8".

Is there a specification for mpaaRating? Is 8 valid?


----------



## mfitch

innocentfreak said:


> Have you tried the QSFIX? I believe that addresses some of the audio issues.


hi - I tried using QSFIX and still only hear loud static on the converted file.


----------



## cherry ghost

saberman said:


> http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum...-by-kmttg-are-not-showing-properly-t2337.html
> 
> The .txt files that kmttg produces do not display properly when using pyTiVo. I don't know if this is a bug in kmttg pr pyTiVo.
> 
> In the link above I posted two .txt files -- one produced by pyMetaGenerator and one produced by kmttg. The first one works the second one doesn't. The response from wmcbrine was that problem was in the second one:
> mpaaRating : 8
> "mpaaRating: 8" is the problem. This should be changed to "NR", 'Unrated", or "N8".
> 
> Is there a specification for mpaaRating? Is 8 valid?


PS2 = PG
N8 = NR

http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Metadata#mpaaRating


----------



## wmcbrine

I took that back -- that wasn't the problem after all. At least, not for me -- but I don't know what saberman's problem _is_, because I can't reproduce it. The provided metadata all comes through for me.

For future reference, though... There is no formal specification for pyTivo metadata text files; the spec is basically "what pyTivo does". The wiki page is not quite up-to-date (although, to be sure, kmttg is not complying with that description, either). But what kmttg does is working, for me. I've made a slight change to pyTivo to explicitly accommodate numeric ratings, but my recommendation is to use the human-readable forms for the rating fields, which is what pyTivo has been doing for a while now. The canonical forms as output by pyTivo are (from metadata.py):



Code:


HUMAN = {'mpaaRating': {1: 'G', 2: 'PG', 3: 'PG-13', 4: 'R', 5: 'X',
                        6: 'NC-17', 8: 'NR'},
         'tvRating': {1: 'Y7', 2: 'Y', 3: 'G', 4: 'PG', 5: '14',
                      6: 'MA', 7: 'NR'},
         'starRating': {1: '1', 2: '1.5', 3: '2', 4: '2.5', 5: '3',
                        6: '3.5', 7: '4'}}

but additional forms are recognized (see metadata.py).


----------



## lpwcomp

Did you possibly edit the kmttg one and end up with the description split over two lines?


----------



## innocentfreak

mfitch said:


> hi - I tried using QSFIX and still only hear loud static on the converted file.


I missed the part about the other player working fine. It definitely sounds like a codec issue. Does VLC play it fine?

Worst case you can try uninstalling TiVo Desktop and reinstalling it, because I believe it will install the necessary codecs for WMC.


----------



## saberman

>I took that back -- that wasn't the problem after all. At least, not for me -- 
>but I don't know what saberman's problem is, because I can't reproduce it. 
>The provided metadata all comes through for me.

I did a global change of:
mpaaRating : 8
to
mpaaRating : N8
and the problem went away.

I just check my copy of metadata.py:
HUMAN = {'mpaaRating': {'G1': 'G', 'P2': 'PG', 'P3': 'PG-13', 'R4': 'R',
'X5': 'X', 'N6': 'NC-17', 'N8': 'Unrated'},
'tvRating': {'x1': 'TV-Y7', 'x2': 'TV-Y', 'x3': 'TV-G',
'x4': 'TV-PG', 'x5': 'TV-14', 'x6': 'TV-MA',
'x7': 'Unrated'},
'starRating': {'x1': '1', 'x2': '1.5', 'x3': '2', 'x4': '2.5',
'x5': '3', 'x6': '3.5', 'x7': '4'}}

The file is dated 9/14/2010. Guess it is time to upgrade.


----------



## lpwcomp

saberman said:


> >I took that back -- that wasn't the problem after all. At least, not for me --
> >but I don't know what saberman's problem is, because I can't reproduce it.
> >The provided metadata all comes through for me.
> 
> I did a global change of:
> mpaaRating : 8
> to
> mpaaRating : N8
> and the problem went away.
> 
> I just check my copy of metadata.py:
> HUMAN = {'mpaaRating': {'G1': 'G', 'P2': 'PG', 'P3': 'PG-13', 'R4': 'R',
> 'X5': 'X', 'N6': 'NC-17', 'N8': 'Unrated'},
> 'tvRating': {'x1': 'TV-Y7', 'x2': 'TV-Y', 'x3': 'TV-G',
> 'x4': 'TV-PG', 'x5': 'TV-14', 'x6': 'TV-MA',
> 'x7': 'Unrated'},
> 'starRating': {'x1': '1', 'x2': '1.5', 'x3': '2', 'x4': '2.5',
> 'x5': '3', 'x6': '3.5', 'x7': '4'}}
> 
> The file is dated 9/14/2010. Guess it is time to upgrade.


I think you also need to install the latest version of kmttg.


----------



## wmcbrine

saberman said:


> The file is dated 9/14/2010. Guess it is time to upgrade.


Long past time.

Please don't request help on old versions. Update before posting, always.


----------



## saberman

Do I download the zip of the repository or is there a current release zip file?


----------



## Soapm

Sorry, I thought this was the pytivo thread.


----------



## saberman

Windows 7 Ultimate x64
pyTiVo dated 9/14/2012.

I tried: http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Current_Releases
It had:
wmcbrine fork 
This version is generally considered the stable mainline development branch and many fixes and enhancements are seen here first

Compressed Package and Changelog (tar.gz, zip) 
This linked to: https://github.com/wmcbrine/pytivo
which does not seem to have any downloadable zip files (except for the repository).

I finally found the shortlog with links to zip files here: 
http://repo.or.cz/w/pyTivo/wmcbrine.git
on the summary page.

From the shortlog:
6 hours ago William McBrine Allow for pure numeric mpaaRating, as apparently genera... master commit | commitdiff | tree | snapshot (tar.gz zip) 
The zip link was to: http://repo.or.cz/w/pyTivo/wmcbrine.git/snapshot/5a83a0e5b76c1bd80b63f40c80a4763bb8033efb.zip

Is this the correct place to download the latest version?

Do I just unzip it and copy over my existing installation?


----------



## sean584995

Folks, I'm new to using kmttg. When i use encode(which I believe is converting from mpg to mp4 format), I only see video and no audio at all. Am I missing something. I'm a novice, so, please pardon my ignorance. The mpg file itself plays just fine. Any clues? I'm using windows 7 and kmttg_v0p9d with the default settings and programs. Anything to look for that could explain the problem. Or, Am I missing something very basic? Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

sean584995 said:


> Folks, I'm new to using kmttg. When i use encode(which I believe is converting from mpg to mp4 format), I only see video and no audio at all. Am I missing something. I'm a novice, so, please pardon my ignorance. The mpg file itself plays just fine. Any clues? I'm using windows 7 and kmttg_v0p9d with the default settings and programs. Anything to look for that could explain the problem. Or, Am I missing something very basic? Thanks.


 You're probably using encoding profile that puts AC3 audio in mp4 container, and player you're using can't handle that. Try playing it using VideoLAN VLC


----------



## lrhorer

saberman said:


> Compressed Package and Changelog (tar.gz, zip)
> This linked to: https://github.com/wmcbrine/pytivo
> which does not seem to have any downloadable zip files (except for the repository).


What else do you want?



saberman said:


> I finally found the shortlog with links to zip files here:
> http://repo.or.cz/w/pyTivo/wmcbrine.git
> on the summary page.
> 
> From the shortlog:
> 6 hours ago William McBrine Allow for pure numeric mpaaRating, as apparently genera... master commit | commitdiff | tree | snapshot (tar.gz zip)
> The zip link was to: http://repo.or.cz/w/pyTivo/wmcbrine.git/snapshot/5a83a0e5b76c1bd80b63f40c80a4763bb8033efb.zip
> 
> Is this the correct place to download the latest version?


Well, it is *A* place to do so. Why not just click on the "Zip" button from the main repository? That or set up Github for Windows. The button right next to the "Zip" button will take you to a download page for Github for Windows.



saberman said:


> Do I just unzip it and copy over my existing installation?


Yes. Note William creates his archive with a main directory name that reflects the release number. You will need to extract the files out of that directory into whatever directory you use, or else copy your config file over to the new directory and point your scripts and shortcuts to the new directory. This creates an extra step for the user, but can make it easier to jump back and forth between versions if one needs to do so.

This should really be over in the pyTivo thread, not here.


----------



## sean584995

moyekj said:


> You're probably using encoding profile that puts AC3 audio in mp4 container, and player you're using can't handle that. Try playing it using VideoLAN VLC


Thanks that worked!!!


----------



## moyekj

New version just released with some new enhancements and features such as:
* Limited Remote support for TiVo units older than series 4 (using middlemind.tivo.com server)
* New "pyTivo stream" button in FILES tab for streaming of mpeg2 and mp4 files to series 4 TiVos without the 1.1GB buffer size restriction.
* New File menu item "Show pending pyTivo pushes" to check on pending pyTivo pushes and ability to cancel queued up pushes.
If using VideoRedo be sure to update the VRDScripts files that were changed in this release.
Consult release_notes Wiki for all the details.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> New version just released with some new enhancements and features such as:
> * Limited Remote support for TiVo units older than series 4 (using middlemind.tivo.com server)
> * New "pyTivo stream" button in FILES tab for streaming of mpeg2 and mp4 files to series 4 TiVos without the 1.1GB buffer size restriction.
> * New File menu item "Show pending pyTivo pushes" to check on pending pyTivo pushes and ability to cancel queued up pushes.
> If using VideoRedo be sure to update the VRDScripts files that were changed in this release.
> Consult release_notes Wiki for all the details.


I noticed Tivo.com user/pw was added to the config options. For security, the PW should never be shown, instead replace with "*".


----------



## lpwcomp

ThAbtO said:


> I noticed Tivo.com user/pw was added to the config options. For security, the PW should never be shown, instead replace with "*".


:down:


----------



## ThAbtO

lpwcomp said:


> :down:


 Why?


----------



## lpwcomp

ThAbtO said:


> Why?


Because it is unnecessary and useless since it is in the clear in the pyTivo.conf file or the kmttg.config file. As a matter of fact, it is in the clear in the pyTivo web configuration global settings.


----------



## moyekj

v0p9f version just released with a couple of fixes for Remote tables for non-RPC enabled TiVos (series 3 or earlier). See release_notes Wiki for details.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> v0p9f version just released with a couple of fixes for Remote tables for non-RPC enabled TiVos (series 3 or earlier). See release_notes Wiki for details.


Found an error when "Show PyTivo Pushes" was selected.



> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?><error>
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> malformedRequest
> 
> <debug>16</debug><text>Malformed request</text></error>
> urlString=https://mind.tivo.com:8181/mind/login urlData=cams_security_domain=*tivocom*&cams_login_config=http&cams_cb_username=*****%40******&cams_cb_password=*****&cams_original_url=%2Fmind%2Fmind9%3Ftype%3DinfoGet
> Failed to login to Mind


I underlined the possible problem.


----------



## moyekj

No, tivocom is correct. I don't see anything obviously wrong with the url. Are pushes using the same login and password working for you at the moment? Also, check that login and password kmttg is using are correct (it may have been parsed incorrectly from pyTivo.conf).


----------



## skisail

thx for this project.
kmttg (v0p9d) is working in a plain vanilla fashion playing thru VLC.
it looks like I should do a full install of v0p9e since I don't understand the update process. (not criticism, just my reality - )

can I keep the existing version in place temporarily, or should I uninstall first?

when playing shows I don't need to cut ads, but would like to see where they are. is that possible?

I didn't enable 12extractor... but do have subtitles which I want. would 12extractor improve that?
_____________________________
laptop, win8
TiVo premier XL series 4
OTA antenna


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> No, tivocom is correct. I don't see anything obviously wrong with the url. Are pushes using the same login and password working for you at the moment? Also, check that login and password kmttg is using are correct (it may have been parsed incorrectly from pyTivo.conf).


Yes, pushes work, its just when I check it, it gives that error. Its the same error with or without any pushes active.

User/pw were correctly entered.

BTW, I love the newly added remote feature.


----------



## spocko

Thanks for adding the new remote support for non-Premiere Tivos. Unfortunately I can't get it to work. I have a TivoHD with kmttg v0p9f. Most (all?) remote actions result in this error:

Can't determine TSN for TiVo: TivoHD
RemoteInit - (IP=middlemind.tivo.com, port=443): null

I've checked that my tivo.com credentials are correct in the kmttg config, and that I can ping middlemind.tivo.com. Maybe I'm missing something simple. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## lpwcomp

spocko said:


> Thanks for adding the new remote support for non-Premiere Tivos. Unfortunately I can't get it to work. I have a TivoHD with kmttg v0p9f. Most (all?) remote actions result in this error:
> 
> Can't determine TSN for TiVo: TivoHD
> RemoteInit - (IP=middlemind.tivo.com, port=443): null
> 
> I've checked that my tivo.com credentials are correct in the kmttg config, and that I can ping middlemind.tivo.com. Maybe I'm missing something simple. Any ideas? Thanks!


+1


----------



## ThAbtO

spocko said:


> Thanks for adding the new remote support for non-Premiere Tivos. Unfortunately I can't get it to work. I have a TivoHD with kmttg v0p9f. Most (all?) remote actions result in this error:
> 
> Can't determine TSN for TiVo: TivoHD
> RemoteInit - (IP=middlemind.tivo.com, port=443): null
> 
> I've checked that my tivo.com credentials are correct in the kmttg config, and that I can ping middlemind.tivo.com. Maybe I'm missing something simple. Any ideas? Thanks!


Do you have Network Remote Control enabled?


----------



## moyekj

spocko said:


> Thanks for adding the new remote support for non-Premiere Tivos. Unfortunately I can't get it to work. I have a TivoHD with kmttg v0p9f. Most (all?) remote actions result in this error:
> 
> Can't determine TSN for TiVo: TivoHD
> RemoteInit - (IP=middlemind.tivo.com, port=443): null
> 
> I've checked that my tivo.com credentials are correct in the kmttg config, and that I can ping middlemind.tivo.com. Maybe I'm missing something simple. Any ideas? Thanks!


I just posted a new release v0p9g which should fix this issue. Previously kmttg was relying on Bonjour or TiVo Beacon to get TSN for your TiVos (which is required for most Remote functions). With this update the TSN is now obtained upon login to middlemind server. (Also means this will now work as well when running kmttg outside your LAN).


----------



## sean584995

Folks, Looks like I'm cannot download movies to my PC using kmttg from TIVO that were recorded on HBO - says something about copyright protection. Is that a limitation of this software? Is there any workaround?? Thanks.


----------



## lpwcomp

sean584995 said:


> Folks, Looks like I'm cannot download movies to my PC using kmttg from TIVO that were recorded on HBO - says something about copyright protection. Is that a limitation of this software? Is there any workaround?? Thanks.


It is the TiVo enforcing the copy protection flag applied by your Cable provider. Most companies copy protect premium channel content like HBO, some do it on just about everything. Content so flagged cannot be transferred. It _*can*_ be streamed.


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> New version just released with some new enhancements and features such as:
> * New "pyTivo stream" button in FILES tab for streaming of mpeg2 and mp4 files to series 4 TiVos without the 1.1GB buffer size restriction.


Has anyone set this up and used it? What needs to be running on the tivo? Looks very useful but do not understand fully what its supposed to do. Never heard of 'pytivo stream' before.

Would like some more information on how this works and how its capabilty might be used. The 1.1GB buffer is why I gave up on streambaby long ago.


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> Has anyone set this up and used it? What needs to be running on the tivo? Looks very useful but do not understand fully what its supposed to do. Never heard of 'pytivo stream' before.
> 
> Would like some more information on how this works and how its capabilty might be used. The 1.1GB buffer is why I gave up on streambaby long ago.


It's a brand new discovery I made recently with RPC (thus for series 4 units only) on how to launch TiVoCast HME application using a custom URL. Thus in this implementation I launch TiVoCast HME and point it to a pyTivo video URL which accomplishes HME streaming without the pesky 1.1GB max buffer limit. With TiVoCast HME player it buffers the entire video no matter what size it is.
To get it to work all you need is:
1. A series 4 TiVo
2. pyTivo running with at least 1 video share defined
3. Video you want to stream has to reside within a pyTivo video share folder structure and it has to be either mpeg2 program stream or a TiVo compatible mp4.
4. kmttg configured to point to your pyTivo.conf

In best case scenario it would work for videos that need to be transcoded by pyTivo, but I haven't been able to get that working.


----------



## sean584995

lpwcomp said:


> It is the TiVo enforcing the copy protection flag applied by your Cable provider. Most companies copy protect premium channel content like HBO, some do it on just about everything. Content so flagged cannot be transferred. It _*can*_ be streamed.


Thanks. I suppose that means those shows cannot be saved to a file but can be streamed to other devices to watch them?


----------



## lpwcomp

sean584995 said:


> Thanks. I suppose that means those shows cannot be saved to a file but can be streamed to other devices to watch them?


They can be streamed Premiere-to-Premiere and I think Premiere to TiVo Stream (and thus to other devices). Note that, even with the Stream, this is for immediate viewing and you cannot load them to a mobile devce for later viewing.


----------



## spocko

moyekj said:


> I just posted a new release v0p9g which should fix this issue. Previously kmttg was relying on Bonjour or TiVo Beacon to get TSN for your TiVos (which is required for most Remote functions). With this update the TSN is now obtained upon login to middlemind server. (Also means this will now work as well when running kmttg outside your LAN).


Works for me now, thanks!


----------



## lpwcomp

spocko said:


> Works for me now, thanks!


+1

Do I need an up to date ffmpeg to use the pyTivo stream ability?


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> +1
> 
> Do I need an up to date ffmpeg to use the pyTivo stream ability?


 No. pyTivo stream doesn't work with transcoded videos so it doesn't matter.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> No. pyTivo stream doesn't work with transcoded videos so it doesn't matter.


Tried it and got the following error:

streamFile - JSONObject["vHost"] is not a JSONObject.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Tried it and got the following error:
> 
> streamFile - JSONObject["vHost"] is not a JSONObject.


Looks like a problem parsing pyTivo output on video file details - perhaps there is more than one "vHost" entry in response. Make sure you are using recent version of wmcbrine pyTivo.
If you can please execute this in a browser and post the resulting xml in between code tags or by attaching a file to a post in this thread:


Code:


http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=TVBusQuery&Container=[shareName]&File=/[fileName]

Substitute [shareName] for pyTivo video share name.
Substitute [fileName] for name of file you are trying to stream with a path relative to top video share folder. (Note that if file name has special characters and/or spaces they need to be url encoded so it may be easier if you just rename the file to something very simple for testing with).


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Looks like a problem parsing pyTivo output on video file details - perhaps there is more than one "vHost" entry in response. Make sure you are using recent version of wmcbrine pyTivo.
> If you can please execute this in a browser and post the resulting xml in between code tags or by attaching a file to a post in this thread:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=TVBusQuery&Container=[shareName]&File=/[fileName]
> 
> Substitute [shareName] for pyTivo video share name.
> Substitute [fileName] for name of file you are trying to stream with a path relative to top video share folder. (Note that if file name has special characters and/or spaces they need to be url encoded so it may be easier if you just rename the file to something very simple for testing with).





Code:


<TvBusMarshalledStruct:TvBusEnvelope xs:schemaLocation="http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvBusMarshalledStruct TvBusMarshalledStruct.xsd http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvPgdRecording TvPgdRecording.xsd http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvBusDuration TvBusDuration.xsd http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvPgdShowing TvPgdShowing.xsd http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvDbShowingBit TvDbShowingBit.xsd http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvBusDateTime TvBusDateTime.xsd http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvPgdProgram TvPgdProgram.xsd http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvDbColorCode TvDbColorCode.xsd http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvPgdSeries TvPgdSeries.xsd http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvDbShowType TvDbShowType.xsd http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvPgdChannel TvPgdChannel.xsd http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvDbTvRating TvDbTvRating.xsd http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvDbRecordQuality TvDbRecordQuality.xsd http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvDbBitstreamFormat TvDbBitstreamFormat.xsd" xs:type="TvPgdRecording:TvPgdRecording"><recordedDuration>P0DT1H45M1S</recordedDuration><vActualShowing/><vBookmark/><recordingQuality value="75">HIGH</recordingQuality><showing><showingBits value="0"/><time>2012-06-16T00:00:00</time><duration>P0DT1H45M1S</duration><program><vActor><element>Shimura|Takashi</element><element>Kochi|Momoko</element><element>Takarada|Akira</element><element>Hirata|Akihiko</element><element>Sakai|Sachio</element><element>Murakami|Fuyuki</element><element>Yamamoto|Ren</element></vActor><vAdvisory>
      </vAdvisory><vChoreographer>
      </vChoreographer><colorCode value="4">COLOR</colorCode><description>A fire-breathing behemoth terrorizes Japan after an atomic bomb awakens it from its centuries-old sleep.</description><vDirector><element>Honda|Ishirô</element></vDirector><vExecProducer>
      </vExecProducer><vProgramGenre><element>Science Fiction</element></vProgramGenre><vGuestStar>
      </vGuestStar><vHost>
      </vHost><isEpisode>false</isEpisode><movieYear>1954</movieYear><mpaaRating value="8">NR</mpaaRating><vProducer><element>Tanaka|Tomoyuki</element></vProducer><series><isEpisodic>false</isEpisodic><vSeriesGenre>
        </vSeriesGenre><seriesTitle>Gojira</seriesTitle><uniqueId>MV276463</uniqueId></series><showType value="5">SERIES</showType><starRating value="4">2.5</starRating><title>Gojira</title><vWriter><element>Honda|Ishirô</element><element>Kayama|Shigeru</element></vWriter></program><channel><displayMajorNumber>69</displayMajorNumber><displayMinorNumber>0</displayMinorNumber><callsign>TCM</callsign></channel></showing><startTime>2012-06-16T00:00:00</startTime><stopTime>2012-06-16T01:45:01.320000</stopTime></TvBusMarshalledStruct:TvBusEnvelope>

The version of pyTivo I was running did produce two vhost entries (modified TvBus.tmpl with a full <vActualShowing> section) but I switched to a fresh install of the latest version and get the same error.


----------



## wmcbrine

moyekj said:


> Looks like a problem parsing pyTivo output on video file details - perhaps there is more than one "vHost" entry in response.


Everything that starts with a "v" can have more than one entry. Perhaps more on point, in debug mode, with transcoded videos, pyTivo adds the transcoding parameters as vHost. Maybe this isn't being escaped properly?

Edit: Or maybe it just doesn't like the colons?


----------



## moyekj

wmcbrine said:


> Everything that starts with a "v" can have more than one entry. Perhaps more on point, in debug mode, with transcoded videos, pyTivo adds the transcoding parameters as vHost. Maybe this isn't being escaped properly?
> 
> Edit: Or maybe it just doesn't like the colons?


 I should have looked at the pyTivo code since I assumed vHost always had video information, didn't know it was just in debug mode. (I always have debug mode on as I like seeing the extra info). So I'll have to update my code to not rely on vHost for video info and perhaps use ffmpeg to get that myself and only use pyTivo xml for the title, subtitle and description.


----------



## moyekj

v0p9h version released with fix to the above discussed pyTivo stream issue.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> v0p9h version released with fix to the above discussed pyTivo stream issue.


Excellent! Works great, even with my kmttg mods applied. Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## cherry ghost

which file(s) need to be edited if the Ad Cuts are off?


----------



## ThAbtO

cherry ghost said:


> which file(s) need to be edited if the Ad Cuts are off?


Starting with KMTTG, there is .TiVo file, after decode, its .mpg.

That's what you edit, in for example, VideoReDo.


----------



## cherry ghost

ThAbtO said:


> Starting with KMTTG, there is .TiVo file, after decode, its .mpg.
> 
> That's what you edit, in for example, VideoReDo.


I should have mentioned that I don't use VideoRedo.

After running download/decrypt, QS Fix, Ad Detect, Ad Cut, I'm left with a .mpg, _cut.mpg, .txt, .xcl, and .edl. I notice that the first cut took out the first 1:52 of the show rather than the first 00:10. I'm assuming I can make some adjustments to the non .mpg files and re-run Ad Cut on the .mpg to produce a new _cut.mpg with the proper 00:10 cut.


----------



## moyekj

If using "comskip" you can make cut point adjustments by running comskip with the .txt file as an input from command line. This will bring up a little video editor window with cut points shown. Press F1 to get a list of keyboard shortcuts to figure out how to change/edit the cut points.
EXAMPLE:
C:\home\kmttg\videos>"c:\home\kmttg\comskip\comskip.exe" "Rescue Me -(08_09_2009)Carrot Three-Minute Replay_ps.txt"

Once you have adjusted the cut points and saved them you should delete the _cut.mpg file obviously and re-run the Ad Cut step using .mpg file as starting point in FILES tab.


----------



## cherry ghost

Got it

Thanks


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> v0p9h version released with fix to the above discussed pyTivo stream issue.


Though not really noted on this board, thank you for fixing the issues with the scripts that now let us use whatever encoding we want. I had commented on this last year since I use kmttg for non tivo file editing all the time and it was a hassle that this didn't pass thru, as some parts of the process I had to do manually and some parts I just had to rename the final file.

Thank again.

One small question. One of my tivos is hacked and runs tivo web plus, which allows for all kinds of great scheduling on an HD tivo (thru a web interface and not thru tivo.com) . I know there are kernel issues and such, but was just wondering if it is remote control set that would allow that, of if security features keep kmttg from being able to do the same type of scheduling that is available using TWP on a non hacked box.

Also, I wonder why tivo doesn't allow similar scheduling on their premiere units as the apps for android and ipad crash all the time and it would just be nice to have it similar to TWP. I know that is out of context and kmttg is doing the best it can, but it always seems like tivo is 3 steps behind my old replay tv box from now 10 years ago.


----------



## sanjonny

Anyone have any hints on an easy way to do this?

I have played around a few different ways and at different times on boosting the audio level while kmttg processing of tivo files or even post processing.

Does anyone do this routinely and if so, where do you boost the audio in the process.

(please note, I am trying to boost the audio prior to encoding because I do not encode in kmttg)

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> Also, I wonder why tivo doesn't allow similar scheduling on their premiere units as the apps for android and ipad crash all the time and it would just be nice to have it similar to TWP.


 ?? Series 4 units scheduling via RPC works very well and is instant (unlike web scheduling for series 3). I don't really understand the comment. I use kmttg exclusively now for all TiVo scheduling tasks & conflict management etc. and it works really well - I guess if you don't have a series 4 unit you wouldn't know. It's one of the great things about series 4 units that all that can be done without any hacks needed, and I can do it from anywhere with internet access.

I don't really have any motivation to work on TWP related stuff because a) I don't have a hacked S3 unit (and no plans to do so) which makes development difficult b) I don't have much desire to work on anything specific to only series 3 or earlier units.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> ?? Series 4 units scheduling via RPC works very well and is instant (unlike web scheduling for series 3). I don't really understand the comment. I use kmttg exclusively now for all TiVo scheduling tasks & conflict management etc. and it works really well - I guess if you don't have a series 4 unit you wouldn't know. It's one of the great things about series 4 units that all that can be done without any hacks needed, and I can do it from anywhere with internet access.
> 
> I don't really have any motivation to work on TWP related stuff because a) I don't have a hacked S3 unit (and no plans to do so) which makes development difficult b) I don't have much desire to work on anything specific to only series 3 or earlier units.


I have s premiere unit and an hd. The tivo app itself is a piece and crashes all the time, especially on the ipad, but also on the android phone. Your software works very well, but frankly, webplus works even better, so much so it was eye opening to me when i first started using it on my hacked box.

It does lookups on all occurring shows and is very logically setup, it tells you original air dates and makes scheduling easier than anything else i have ever used (except wirns, which is for replays).

It operates completely differently, but it is so well done that i cannot understand why tivo doesnt do something similar especially with the premiere. It operates on its own webserver which runs on the box and i do not know how it gets all its lookup info, but it gets it and its right there whenever you are scheduling, trying to find new episodes and all that.

DO NOT GET ME WRONG, i have great respect for everything you have done, and i think twp stopped development like in 2009, so i bet one little change on some website and i would be crying, but it makes scheduling remotely extremely convenient and is how i look up most of my program info.

I use kmttg for scheduling on my premiere a bit and the flailing tivo app sometimes also.

Twp doesnt require the linkup with tivo.com, so if you schedule something, its like you just scheduled it on the box. Its really cool. If you want to view it and play with it on my box, send me an email or pm and i can tell you how to get into it or take you on a tour via remote desktop.

It would be great for you to see. I also run wirns which also does scheduling and some things it does better than TWP, but its not for tivos, but might spark some ideas or solve some problems you have been thinking about on how to do things.

I use kmttg all day, every day for processing my files, from the tivo, replaytv and another hauppauge capture device, so by all means, it wins the awesomeness competition, and now that you changed the scripts and functions on a level i couldnt get too, that will become even easier which i again continually thank you for.

Its just different and easy. I imagine you cannot do exactly the same thing with kmttg scheduling because of security or whatever, but after having a look at both, you might be able to come up with something even more awesome.


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> Twp doesnt require the linkup with tivo.com, so if you schedule something, its like you just scheduled it on the box.


 Same thing applies for RPC remote and series 4 TiVos - no tivo.com linkup needed and scheduling is instant.

If TWP does everything you need then no need to replicate functionality in kmttg. Series 4 TiVos can't be hacked and thus don't work with TWP, and maybe that's the point you are making.

ReplayTV was my 1st DVR back in 2000 and had some really great features we'll never see again. I developed some add-ons for it such as replaySchedule and VideoLAN VLC mods for streaming from ReplayTV with auto-commercial skip capability.
With multiple series 4 units though the TiVo platform is finally a better whole home solution than ReplayTV used to be with the 4xxx & 5xxx series units. Being able to stream something that is still recording, for example, is something ReplayTV could never do, and of course TiVo series 3 units can't do. But I guess all this is way off topic for this thread...


----------



## innocentfreak

sanjonny said:


> I have s premiere unit and an hd. The tivo app itself is a piece and crashes all the time, especially on the ipad, but also on the android phone.


You might have some other issue going on. My iPad app never crashes. You might want to wipe it and redownload it.


----------



## lpwcomp

I use the TiVo android app all of the time an I've never had it crash. I've had it fail to connect at times but it has never crashed.


----------



## sanjonny

I am using the tivo app on a Samsung GNEX and Ipad. It crashes all the time on both. It doesn't crash just browsing listings, but it does crash when you try and do many different things, all with bug reports sent to tivo. One I recall over and over again, is crashing when you try to look up multiple listings of the same show, essentially find other times its on and schedule because of that, and when it doesn't crash, it looses its place in the listings, say you are on channel 362 browsing the next weeks listings. You go and schedule a show and it in app crashes and goes out of listings back to the main screen.

I do not have the latest updated app for my ipad since my ipad is jailbroken and they in their stupid wisdom decided that they would not allow jailbroken devices to use the app, which is insanely dumb, but my neighbor does and his crashes same as mine in exactly the same place so it is numerous bugs still not fixed and I do have the latest app on the GNEX.

Frankly, they are working so hard on streaming, it is pissing me off they don't fix all the current bugs in everything. 

I spent years in quality control, so I have a natural tendency to have things break on me, but I don't hunt them down, I just try and document so they can be fixed.


----------



## lpwcomp

How is the ToDo list for a non-Premiere generated? I would have thought that it would use Mind.ToDo but that code never seems to be executed. When I refresh the todo list for my THD, I only get tree entries. Currently, it is one for tomorrow night, one for next Thursday (01/24) and one for the following Tuesday(01/29). And yes, there are actually a _*lot*_ more than that.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> How is the ToDo list for a non-Premiere generated? I would have thought that it would use Mind.ToDo but that code never seems to be executed. When I refresh the todo list for my THD, I only get tree entries. Currently, it is one for tomorrow night, one for next Thursday (01/24) and one for the following Tuesday(01/29). And yes, there are actually a _*lot*_ more than that.


There seems to be an issue with middlemind.tivo.com for series 3 units. Others have reported the iPhone app no longer is working for their series 3:
iPhone app -- Todo list
I confirmed that for Premiere units middlemind is giving the correct data, but not for my S3 unit. It was working last week and when I released last kmttg version, so this is a recent change. What's stranger is if you login to tivo.com and ask for ToDo list it looks correct there... I would assume if/when TiVo bothers to fix things such that the iOS/Android apps work again that kmttg will work as well.

BTW, this is also affecting "Deleted" table.


----------



## cherry ghost

cherry ghost said:


> Is it possible to customize atomicparsley in any way? I'd like to add a few things to it if possible
> 
> --hdvideo true
> --longdesc (description from metadata file)
> --contentRating TV-MA, TV-14, TV-PG, TV-G, NC-17, R, PG-13, PG
> 
> I can add all of these after the fact, but it would be nice if I could make it part of the automated process.
> 
> also, --year doesn't seem to be working because --grouping before it is blank
> 
> --grouping --year 2012-06-05T00:00:00Z


are these changes possible?


----------



## lpwcomp

Actually, while the iOS app is reportedly broken (don't have one so don't know), AFAICT the Android app never had this capability.


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> are these changes possible?


 --longdesc is not a valid option for AtomicParsley version I'm running, --description is already being used for description.
--contentRating would be a PITA since it means converting from the strange TiVo ratings to "normal" ones, and I don't have a table readily available for that but can add it if you can come up with one.
--hdvideo I don't know what it corresponds to in pyTivo metadata

I checked in a check for empty vProgramGenre (another TiVo bug added recently) to avoid --grouping without followup string issue.


----------



## sanjonny

lpwcomp said:


> Actually, while the iOS app is reportedly broken (don't have one so don't know), AFAICT the Android app never had this capability.


Sorry, but which capability are you referring to? To Do lists on S3/HD? or something else.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> Same thing applies for RPC remote and series 4 TiVos - no tivo.com linkup needed and scheduling is instant.
> 
> If TWP does everything you need then no need to replicate functionality in kmttg. Series 4 TiVos can't be hacked and thus don't work with TWP, and maybe that's the point you are making.
> 
> ReplayTV was my 1st DVR back in 2000 and had some really great features we'll never see again. I developed some add-ons for it such as replaySchedule and VideoLAN VLC mods for streaming from ReplayTV with auto-commercial skip capability.
> With multiple series 4 units though the TiVo platform is finally a better whole home solution than ReplayTV used to be with the 4xxx & 5xxx series units. Being able to stream something that is still recording, for example, is something ReplayTV could never do, and of course TiVo series 3 units can't do. But I guess all this is way off topic for this thread...


You are kinda right, my main point is not with kmttg, but with tivo not having the same type of TWP functionality on the premiere units. I mean its really sad that something that stopped development a few years ago beats anything tivo offers for scheduling.

For the HD, TWP works wonderfully and because of restrictions, I am sure that you would not be able to get kmttg to have that kind of function for non hacked HD/3 boxes.

BUT, the cool scheduling that TWP does do, and its data is better and easier than what currently is offered by kmttg or thru tivo, and for premiere owners, I think it would be helpful to have something similar. I also think that you have built most of what is needed for it already, but its a completely different interaction and format.

Now how they do it is different than going thru whatever middlemind is, because it actually gets way better info than tivo gets as far and new episodes and such. I have to see where it gets the info, but it actually gets the correct episode numbers and all kinds of other info including original airdates and so on.

I believe it basically builds its own database of your grid and shows and info and updates that when tivo does its update, as when you are interacting with it, there is no lookup time except from the box (meaning the tivo web server built into twp to send that data to your internet browser, not to lookup stuff from an external site). So most of what you do is instantaneous, faster than premiere or current kmttg.

I think it does this by by linking the tivo data with wherever it looks everything up and then also supplies hotlinks to other info sources as tv.com for every show and so on. And believe it or not, it is simpler overall than what kmttg currently does, because of nested linking and such, its almost point and click to what you want.

For example, when looking at guide data, you click and can browse thru entire data by grid or by channel, similar to how the app does it, but much faster and more reliable. Then, you click on a show or right click to open a new tab and depending on where you click, you get the series info and upcoming shows, or just that show info where you can schedule it and all that and so on. Intuitive yet simple and based on my limited current programming knowledge, probably easier to program than what is currently going on in kmttg, because instead of linking to the tivo for every call and lookup, you only link to the tivo when actually scheduling or changing/cancelling.

I bring all this up not because I want kmttg to be better at scheduling and perusing data on my HD box, because unless people have a hacked box, that will never work, but because I think tivo should implement something similar, or barring that, I think in kmttg, for premiere units, it would be easier to do the similar setup built into kmttg than how the current kmttg scheduling is.

In essence, if you never did one more change to kmttg, I think it functions fine and works great, but if you are going to continue working on kmttg and using it yourself to schedule stuff, it bears poking around in TWP as it is mostly idiot proof in its simplicity to do most of the things you want to do remotely. Granted some parts are clunky and don't work, but the parts that do work well are the parts you interact with mostly relating to scheduling.

Again as always, I am not dissing kmttg at all. Its awesome. I am just trying to help in my limited way via suggestions to make it more awesome!


----------



## wmcbrine

moyekj said:


> --contentRating would be a PITA since it means converting from the strange TiVo ratings to "normal" ones, and I don't have a table readily available for that but can add it if you can come up with one.





Code:


TV_RATINGS = {'TV-Y7': 1, 'TV-Y': 2, 'TV-G': 3, 'TV-PG': 4, 'TV-14': 5,
              'TV-MA': 6, 'TV-NR': 7, 'TVY7': 1, 'TVY': 2, 'TVG': 3,
              'TVPG': 4, 'TV14': 5, 'TVMA': 6, 'TVNR': 7, 'Y7': 1,
              'Y': 2, 'G': 3, 'PG': 4, '14': 5, 'MA': 6, 'NR': 7,
              'UNRATED': 7, 'X1': 1, 'X2': 2, 'X3': 3, 'X4': 4, 'X5': 5,
              'X6': 6, 'X7': 7}

MPAA_RATINGS = {'G': 1, 'PG': 2, 'PG-13': 3, 'PG13': 3, 'R': 4, 'X': 5,
                'NC-17': 6, 'NC17': 6, 'NR': 8, 'UNRATED': 8, 'G1': 1,
                'P2': 2, 'P3': 3, 'R4': 4, 'X5': 5, 'N6': 6, 'N8': 8}

STAR_RATINGS = {'1': 1, '1.5': 2, '2': 3, '2.5': 4, '3': 5, '3.5': 6,
                '4': 7, '*': 1, '**': 3, '***': 5, '****': 7, 'X1': 1,
                'X2': 2, 'X3': 3, 'X4': 4, 'X5': 5, 'X6': 6, 'X7': 7}

HUMAN = {'mpaaRating': {1: 'G', 2: 'PG', 3: 'PG-13', 4: 'R', 5: 'X',
                        6: 'NC-17', 8: 'NR'},
         'tvRating': {1: 'Y7', 2: 'Y', 3: 'G', 4: 'PG', 5: '14',
                      6: 'MA', 7: 'NR'},
         'starRating': {1: '1', 2: '1.5', 3: '2', 4: '2.5', 5: '3',
                        6: '3.5', 7: '4'}}




> _--hdvideo I don't know what it corresponds to in pyTivo metadata_


It's a flag in showingBits. Let me see... yeah, it's bit 12 (4096, 0x1000).


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> --longdesc is not a valid option for AtomicParsley version I'm running, --description is already being used for description.


I'm running the version of Atomic Parsley from here.

--longdesc makes the description viewable on iOS devices and isn't limited to 255 characters like --description is in iTunes. Can the description in the metadata be copied and inserted after both --description and --longdesc?


----------



## lpwcomp

sanjonny said:


> Sorry, but which capability are you referring to? To Do lists on S3/HD? or something else.


The Android app does not support the following features for anything but a Premiere:

Start playback on TV 
Info on show currently playing 
See recorded shows 
Manage recordings

Access to the ToDo list is part of "Manage recordings". The iPad/iPhone app *does* support this feature on TiVo HD/Series3


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> I'm running the version of Atomic Parsley from here.
> 
> --longdesc makes the description viewable on iOS devices and isn't limited to 255 characters like --description is in iTunes. Can the description in the metadata be copied and inserted after both --description and --longdesc?


 Not really, because for binaries that don't have/support --longdesc this will cause the run to fail.


----------



## moyekj

Thanks.


wmcbrine said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> TV_RATINGS = {'TV-Y7': 1, 'TV-Y': 2, 'TV-G': 3, 'TV-PG': 4, 'TV-14': 5,
> 'TV-MA': 6, 'TV-NR': 7, 'TVY7': 1, 'TVY': 2, 'TVG': 3,
> 'TVPG': 4, 'TV14': 5, 'TVMA': 6, 'TVNR': 7, 'Y7': 1,
> 'Y': 2, 'G': 3, 'PG': 4, '14': 5, 'MA': 6, 'NR': 7,
> 'UNRATED': 7, 'X1': 1, 'X2': 2, 'X3': 3, 'X4': 4, 'X5': 5,
> 'X6': 6, 'X7': 7}
> 
> MPAA_RATINGS = {'G': 1, 'PG': 2, 'PG-13': 3, 'PG13': 3, 'R': 4, 'X': 5,
> 'NC-17': 6, 'NC17': 6, 'NR': 8, 'UNRATED': 8, 'G1': 1,
> 'P2': 2, 'P3': 3, 'R4': 4, 'X5': 5, 'N6': 6, 'N8': 8}
> 
> STAR_RATINGS = {'1': 1, '1.5': 2, '2': 3, '2.5': 4, '3': 5, '3.5': 6,
> '4': 7, '*': 1, '**': 3, '***': 5, '****': 7, 'X1': 1,
> 'X2': 2, 'X3': 3, 'X4': 4, 'X5': 5, 'X6': 6, 'X7': 7}
> 
> HUMAN = {'mpaaRating': {1: 'G', 2: 'PG', 3: 'PG-13', 4: 'R', 5: 'X',
> 6: 'NC-17', 8: 'NR'},
> 'tvRating': {1: 'Y7', 2: 'Y', 3: 'G', 4: 'PG', 5: '14',
> 6: 'MA', 7: 'NR'},
> 'starRating': {1: '1', 2: '1.5', 3: '2', 4: '2.5', 5: '3',
> 6: '3.5', 7: '4'}}
> 
> It's a flag in showingBits. Let me see... yeah, it's bit 12 (4096, 0x1000).


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> Not really, because for binaries that don't have/support --longdesc this will cause the run to fail.


 --contentRating also seems to be a newer option added. I can probably be backwards compatible by running AtomicParsley with no arguments to check if these newer options are available and then conditionally add them to the run if so.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> How is the ToDo list for a non-Premiere generated? I would have thought that it would use Mind.ToDo but that code never seems to be executed. When I refresh the todo list for my THD, I only get tree entries. Currently, it is one for tomorrow night, one for next Thursday (01/24) and one for the following Tuesday(01/29). And yes, there are actually a _*lot*_ more than that.





moyekj said:


> There seems to be an issue with middlemind.tivo.com for series 3 units. Others have reported the iPhone app no longer is working for their series 3:
> iPhone app -- Todo list
> I confirmed that for Premiere units middlemind is giving the correct data, but not for my S3 unit. It was working last week and when I released last kmttg version, so this is a recent change. What's stranger is if you login to tivo.com and ask for ToDo list it looks correct there... I would assume if/when TiVo bothers to fix things such that the iOS/Android apps work again that kmttg will work as well.
> 
> BTW, this is also affecting "Deleted" table.


Interestingly, Season Passes via kmttg still seems to be working for my S3, and upcoming recordings for season passes indicated in that table also are working as well even though ToDo list is not.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> Interestingly, Season Passes via kmttg still seems to be working for my S3, and upcoming recordings for season passes indicated in that table also are working as well even though ToDo list is not.


 Update. I think I found a way to get ToDo working again for series 3 and earlier units using a different means of obtaining ToDo.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Interestingly, Season Passes via kmttg still seems to be working for my S3, and upcoming recordings for season passes indicated in that table also are working as well even though ToDo list is not.


Either kmttg is not using the mind server for SPs or TiVo is accessing data which my security setting is supposed prevent. Or is TiVo just playing hardball - "If you don't "allow TiVo to collect Personally Identifiable Viewing Information", we won't let you use our online SP manager. I'm starting to wonder if the "security" setting doesn't prevent them from _*collecting*_ anything, they just can't legally _*share*_ or use some info.


----------



## moyekj

Version v0p9i just released. Contains a fix to the ToDo, Won't Record and Deleted entry retrieval for series 3 and earlier TiVos as well as AtomicParsley related additions as discussed above. Also has fix to iPad delete task in auto/batch mode. Consult release_notes Wiki for all the details.


----------



## moyekj

Sigh. Above version broke Season Passes upcoming indication. Working on fixing that now...


----------



## ThAbtO

Looks like ToDo does not work on the S2 (540), but it works now on the S3HD (652).


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Looks like ToDo does not work on the S2 (540), but it works now on the S3HD (652).


 Could be the middlemind access only works for series 3 or later. I don't have earlier TiVo models to test with.


----------



## moyekj

OK, v0p9j version released with fix to RPC Remote Season Passes which I broke with v0p9i version.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> OK, v0p9j version released with fix to RPC Remote Season Passes which I broke with v0p9i version.


Excellent! Rev. 2293, correct?

As far as a Series 2 is concerned, my assumption would be that the reason tivo.com doesn't support is that a Series 2 isn't set up to supply it.


----------



## CoxInPHX

What causes a PC transfer using either kmttg or pytivo that results in the transferred recording to be at 2x speed? Is there any way to fix this. I have run across a few files where this happens.

The original recording plays fine on the TiVo and also if transferred to another TiVo, but when I transfer it to the PC the resulting file is approx. half as long (13min vs 30min) and 2x the normal speed? It could also be skipping several frames.

I am using kmttg w/ VideoRedo QS Fix, but have also tried unchecking QS Fix.

Any ideas?


----------



## moyekj

CoxInPHX said:


> What causes a PC transfer using either kmttg or pytivo that results in the transferred recording to be at 2x speed? Is there any way to fix this. I have run across a few files where this happens.
> 
> The original recording plays fine on the TiVo and also if transferred to another TiVo, but when I transfer it to the PC the resulting file is approx. half as long (13min vs 30min) and 2x the normal speed? It could also be skipping several frames.
> 
> I am using kmttg w/ VideoRedo QS Fix, but have also tried unchecking QS Fix.
> 
> Any ideas?


 Never seen that before. Sounds like the TiVo is messing up the transfer during remux. Have you tried enabling TS Transfers to see if it makes a difference?


----------



## lpwcomp

CoxInPHX said:


> What causes a PC transfer using either kmttg or pytivo that results in the transferred recording to be at 2x speed? Is there any way to fix this. I have run across a few files where this happens.
> 
> The original recording plays fine on the TiVo and also if transferred to another TiVo, but when I transfer it to the PC the resulting file is approx. half as long (13min vs 30min) and 2x the normal speed? It could also be skipping several frames.
> 
> I am using kmttg w/ VideoRedo QS Fix, but have also tried unchecking QS Fix.
> 
> Any ideas?


When you uncheck qsfix, are you doing anything else besides transfer and decrypt?


----------



## tluxon

I hate to interrupt the current discussion on this very long thread, but I wanted to give a big thanks to Kevin for making this really cool tool. I'm still working on how best to use it, but I'm extremely grateful to finally have a way to download a program from its pause point. I often only want a minute or two out of a sometimes 3-4 hour long HD recording, and it's far more convenient and much faster than having to first transfer a small portion of a program to another TiVo before downloading.


----------



## CoxInPHX

moyekj said:


> Never seen that before. Sounds like the TiVo is messing up the transfer during remux. Have you tried enabling TS Transfers to see if it makes a difference?


A TS transfer is an encrypted .tivo file correct? I want an unencrypted .mpg file.

If I do download using TiVo Desktop the resulting .tivo file does play correctly. The decoding process would appear to be creating the problem.



lpwcomp said:


> When you uncheck qsfix, are you doing anything else besides transfer and decrypt?


No.


----------



## moyekj

CoxInPHX said:


> A TS transfer is an encrypted .tivo file correct? I want an unencrypted .mpg file.


 Since you have VideoRedo if you enable QS Fix it will decrypt it.



> If I do download using TiVo Desktop the resulting .tivo file does play correctly. The decoding process would appear to be creating the problem.


 Probably because you have "Fast Transfers" enabled. Enabling TS transfers in kmttg is the same thing as TD "Fast Transfers". Since tivodecode doesn't work with TS Transfers if you try it you are better off letting VideoRedo decrypt it, so under kmttg config->VideoRedo enable "Decrypt using VideoRedo instead of tivodecode". Then kmttg will run VideoRedo QS Fix task if you have "decrypt" enabled.


----------



## CoxInPHX

It is odd how just a few downloaded files are having this issue, but I did get it resolved, Thanks.

I Enabled TS transfers in kmttg and checked Decrypt with VideoRedo instead of tivodecode.

I kept getting errors that QSFix failed, until I realized I did not have TiVo Desktop installed on my desktop (It was only on my laptop where I tested earlier).


----------



## mattack

lpwcomp said:


> Yeah, that sorta got back burnered plus I had to remove the episodeTitle code as it was causing some problems and I didn't have time to try and fix it.


Since I sometimes want to stream or transfer things back to my Tivo (often getting rid of 'big' programs on my download drive, which are talk shows which MOSTLY just have a musical guest segment I want to keep), having missing useful info in the Tivo interface is kind of a pain&#8230; (It's usually easier to actually stream or transfer back to the Tivo and quickly FF through it there rather than on a computer, especially if I actually want to watch a bit of it there.)

ANYWAY, I finally played with one of the metadata files. You probably already know this, but it seems to me like I can "fix" it by just copying episodeDescription (IIRC) to episodeTitle if episodeTitle is missing.

Is there some reason a simple fix like this won't work? Possibly limit it to 32 characters or something like that if it could cause problems on some platforms, but it really seemed that easy. I simply edited a file in a text editor and ended up seeing data on the Tivo.

A more sophisticated local script that wanted to 'fix' downloads after the fact would do something like

foreach i *mpeg.txt
copy episodeDescription to episodeTitle
rename orig MPEG file to episodeTitle.mpeg
rename .mpeg.txt file to episodeTitle.mpeg.txt

But even if it were only kmttg that was "fixed" and my files were still named
3_31_2011.mpeg
it would be better from a future perspective.


----------



## lpwcomp

mattack said:


> Since I sometimes want to stream or transfer things back to my Tivo (often getting rid of 'big' programs on my download drive, which are talk shows which MOSTLY just have a musical guest segment I want to keep), having missing useful info in the Tivo interface is kind of a pain (It's usually easier to actually stream or transfer back to the Tivo and quickly FF through it there rather than on a computer, especially if I actually want to watch a bit of it there.)
> 
> ANYWAY, I finally played with one of the metadata files. You probably already know this, but it seems to me like I can "fix" it by just copying episodeDescription (IIRC) to episodeTitle if episodeTitle is missing.
> 
> Is there some reason a simple fix like this won't work? Possibly limit it to 32 characters or something like that if it could cause problems on some platforms, but it really seemed that easy. I simply edited a file in a text editor and ended up seeing data on the Tivo.
> 
> A more sophisticated local script that wanted to 'fix' downloads after the fact would do something like
> 
> foreach i *mpeg.txt
> copy episodeDescription to episodeTitle
> rename orig MPEG file to episodeTitle.mpeg
> rename .mpeg.txt file to episodeTitle.mpeg.txt
> 
> But even if it were only kmttg that was "fixed" and my files were still named
> 3_31_2011.mpeg
> it would be better from a future perspective.


It's just a bit more complicated than that if you do it within kmttg.


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> --contentRating also seems to be a newer option added. I can probably be backwards compatible by running AtomicParsley with no arguments to check if these newer options are available and then conditionally add them to the run if so.





moyekj said:


> Version v0p9i just released. Contains a fix to the ToDo, Won't Record and Deleted entry retrieval for series 3 and earlier TiVos as well as AtomicParsley related additions as discussed above. Also has fix to iPad delete task in auto/batch mode. Consult release_notes Wiki for all the details.


Thanks!

--longdesc works perfectly

I only tested on one show, but when Atomicparsley is run, it shows "--contentRating x" rather than "--contentRating TV-MA". The metadata file has "tvRating : x5". --hdvideo doesn't show up at all, but that's probably a metadata problem, "showingBits : 397825". Neither of those is that big of a deal since they're easy to add as a custom.


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> Thanks!
> 
> --longdesc works perfectly
> 
> I only tested on one show, but when Atomicparsley is run, it shows "--contentRating x" rather than "--contentRating TV-MA". The metadata file has "tvRating : x5". --hdvideo doesn't show up at all, but that's probably a metadata problem, "showingBits : 397825". Neither of those is that big of a deal since they're easy to add as a custom.


 Probably a misinterpretation of wmcbrine's mappings he posted which I re-post below. From what I read below: In TV_RATINGS: X5 maps to 5 which then in HUMAN mpaaRating maps to X and in tvRating maps to 14 (kmttg is probably incorrectly using mpaaRating mappings for tvRating starting point). I'm not sure how you go from X5 to TV-MA based on the maps below. If anything X5 should map to 14 if I understand it correctly.


Code:


TV_RATINGS = {'TV-Y7': 1, 'TV-Y': 2, 'TV-G': 3, 'TV-PG': 4, 'TV-14': 5,
              'TV-MA': 6, 'TV-NR': 7, 'TVY7': 1, 'TVY': 2, 'TVG': 3,
              'TVPG': 4, 'TV14': 5, 'TVMA': 6, 'TVNR': 7, 'Y7': 1,
              'Y': 2, 'G': 3, 'PG': 4, '14': 5, 'MA': 6, 'NR': 7,
              'UNRATED': 7, 'X1': 1, 'X2': 2, 'X3': 3, 'X4': 4, 'X5': 5,
              'X6': 6, 'X7': 7}

MPAA_RATINGS = {'G': 1, 'PG': 2, 'PG-13': 3, 'PG13': 3, 'R': 4, 'X': 5,
                'NC-17': 6, 'NC17': 6, 'NR': 8, 'UNRATED': 8, 'G1': 1,
                'P2': 2, 'P3': 3, 'R4': 4, 'X5': 5, 'N6': 6, 'N8': 8}

STAR_RATINGS = {'1': 1, '1.5': 2, '2': 3, '2.5': 4, '3': 5, '3.5': 6,
                '4': 7, '*': 1, '**': 3, '***': 5, '****': 7, 'X1': 1,
                'X2': 2, 'X3': 3, 'X4': 4, 'X5': 5, 'X6': 6, 'X7': 7}

HUMAN = {'mpaaRating': {1: 'G', 2: 'PG', 3: 'PG-13', 4: 'R', 5: 'X',
                        6: 'NC-17', 8: 'NR'},
         'tvRating': {1: 'Y7', 2: 'Y', 3: 'G', 4: 'PG', 5: '14',
                      6: 'MA', 7: 'NR'},
         'starRating': {1: '1', 2: '1.5', 3: '2', 4: '2.5', 5: '3',
                        6: '3.5', 7: '4'}}


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> Probably a misinterpretation of wmcbrine's mappings he posted which I re-post below. From what I read below: In TV_RATINGS: X5 maps to 5 which then in HUMAN mpaaRating maps to X and in tvRating maps to 14 (kmttg is probably incorrectly using mpaaRating mappings for tvRating starting point). I'm not sure how you go from X5 to TV-MA based on the maps below. If anything X5 should map to 14 if I understand it correctly.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> TV_RATINGS = {'TV-Y7': 1, 'TV-Y': 2, 'TV-G': 3, 'TV-PG': 4, 'TV-14': 5,
> 'TV-MA': 6, 'TV-NR': 7, 'TVY7': 1, 'TVY': 2, 'TVG': 3,
> 'TVPG': 4, 'TV14': 5, 'TVMA': 6, 'TVNR': 7, 'Y7': 1,
> 'Y': 2, 'G': 3, 'PG': 4, '14': 5, 'MA': 6, 'NR': 7,
> 'UNRATED': 7, 'X1': 1, 'X2': 2, 'X3': 3, 'X4': 4, 'X5': 5,
> 'X6': 6, 'X7': 7}
> 
> MPAA_RATINGS = {'G': 1, 'PG': 2, 'PG-13': 3, 'PG13': 3, 'R': 4, 'X': 5,
> 'NC-17': 6, 'NC17': 6, 'NR': 8, 'UNRATED': 8, 'G1': 1,
> 'P2': 2, 'P3': 3, 'R4': 4, 'X5': 5, 'N6': 6, 'N8': 8}
> 
> STAR_RATINGS = {'1': 1, '1.5': 2, '2': 3, '2.5': 4, '3': 5, '3.5': 6,
> '4': 7, '*': 1, '**': 3, '***': 5, '****': 7, 'X1': 1,
> 'X2': 2, 'X3': 3, 'X4': 4, 'X5': 5, 'X6': 6, 'X7': 7}
> 
> HUMAN = {'mpaaRating': {1: 'G', 2: 'PG', 3: 'PG-13', 4: 'R', 5: 'X',
> 6: 'NC-17', 8: 'NR'},
> 'tvRating': {1: 'Y7', 2: 'Y', 3: 'G', 4: 'PG', 5: '14',
> 6: 'MA', 7: 'NR'},
> 'starRating': {1: '1', 2: '1.5', 3: '2', 4: '2.5', 5: '3',
> 6: '3.5', 7: '4'}}


Mistype by me, the metadata has "tvRating : x6". In order to insert the rating correctly for iOS devices, atomic should then run "--contentRating TV-MA".

tvRating : x0 = --contentRating Unrated
tvRating : x1 = --contentRating TV-Y7
tvRating : x2 = --contentRating TV-Y
tvRating : x3 = --contentRating TV-G
tvRating : x4 = --contentRating TV-PG
tvRating : x5 = --contentRating TV-14
tvRating : x6 = --contentRating TV-MA
tvRating : x7 = --contentRating Unrated

you can see all the available ratings by running "atomicparsley --ratings-list"


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> Mistype by me, the metadata has "tvRating : x6". In order to insert the rating correctly for iOS devices, atomic should then run "--contentRating TV-MA".
> 
> tvRating : x0 = --contentRating Unrated
> tvRating : x1 = --contentRating TV-Y7
> tvRating : x2 = --contentRating TV-Y
> tvRating : x3 = --contentRating TV-G
> tvRating : x4 = --contentRating TV-PG
> tvRating : x5 = --contentRating TV-14
> tvRating : x6 = --contentRating TV-MA
> tvRating : x7 = --contentRating Unrated
> 
> you can see all the available ratings by running "atomicparsley --ratings-list"


OK, try kmttg.jar in this zip file:
http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/kmttg_v0p9k_beta1.zip

Has fix for contentRating and hdvideo flags. Changes already checked in for next release.
NOTE: AtomicParsley does not list 'X' rating as 1 that is available, but for mpaaRating=X5 I left that mapping to X.


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> OK, try kmttg.jar in this zip file:
> http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/kmttg_v0p9k_beta1.zip
> 
> Has fix for contentRating and hdvideo flags. Changes already checked in for next release.
> NOTE: AtomicParsley does not list 'X' rating as 1 that is available, but for mpaaRating=X5 I left that mapping to X.


Perfect

Thank you


----------



## skisail

i'm still stuck on version d. tried to update, but don't understand the "tar over" recommendation. the "d" version worked, but g and j didn't.
is windows 8 the problem? the zip file goes into doc>library>km_...d and can only unzip over jar file, not encode etc.
suggestions and instructions?


----------



## moyekj

skisail said:


> i'm still stuck on version d. tried to update, but don't understand the "tar over" recommendation. the "d" version worked, but g and j didn't.
> is windows 8 the problem? the zip file goes into doc>library>km_...d and can only unzip over jar file, not encode etc.
> suggestions and instructions?


 Another way to do it without having to have unzip overwrite files:
- Rename the folder of previous kmttg installation.
- Create a new folder with the original folder name
- Unzip kmttg under that folder
- Copy config.ini and auto.ini over from the renamed folder


----------



## mattack

lpwcomp said:


> It's just a bit more complicated than that if you do it within kmttg.


But why? Seriously, if this is set behind a user setting that I have to turn on, why isn't simply copying the episodeDescription to episodeTitle (whatever the proper field names are -- I found it within seconds of playing around with two files) if episodeTitle isn't there sufficient?

It's better than just a date-based name even if it's not perfect.

Or do you mean it has to be done in the metadata generating separate tool? If so, then an option could be added for that.


----------



## lpwcomp

mattack said:


> But why? Seriously, if this is set behind a user setting that I have to turn on, why isn't simply copying the episodeDescription to episodeTitle (whatever the proper field names are -- I found it within seconds of playing around with two files) if episodeTitle isn't there sufficient?
> 
> It's better than just a date-based name even if it's not perfect.
> 
> Or do you mean it has to be done in the metadata generating separate tool? If so, then an option could be added for that.


Back when I was working on it before, there were issues with creating a title if none was there so I had to remove the code. I'll try to get back into it soon. There are two other things though - one personal - I got so far behind on actually watching stuff that is on my TiVos. Just now got into December on most things and a couple I am still in October. The other thing is that I want to revisit adding programId to the metadata generated by pyTivoMetaThis.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> Version v0p9i just released. Contains a fix to the ToDo, Won't Record and Deleted entry retrieval for series 3 and earlier TiVos as well as AtomicParsley related additions as discussed above. Also has fix to iPad delete task in auto/batch mode. Consult release_notes Wiki for all the details.


Not sure if this is a one off problem or if it has always been this way and I never noted it, but I paused my current tasks in kmttg which was in prior version I think g and save the queue and then upgraded to 9i.

When I started it back up, it resumed my queue, but none of it shows up. Meaning it doesn't show on the jobs status screen, but does show what it's doing in the bottom "log" screen. I only know it resumed because it is telling me it is adcutting and downloading and such.

This may fall under the school of hey, don't do that in the future, wait until your jobs queue is empty, but just wanted to note it happened.

Any way I can check to see when it is done? Or just look for no curl and no adcut/videoredo jobs running?


----------



## sanjonny

One other thing I found thru some testing. I have been playing with the other file formats, instead of just using the mpg format as it has in the past.

It looks like if it isn't in .ts, mp4 or mpg format, it defaults to mpeg program stream for adcutting functions and such.

For the 1212 PVR, you can save as H264 .MT2S or .TS for containers.

When I tried adcutting MT2S, it converted the file to mpeg2/mpg container format instead of H264 .ts or mt2s, which of course is a major recode instead of just a simple adcut.

I played around a bit with it, as often what I have done in the past is edit the adcut and adscan files to save in mkv format or mt2s format or whatever, which worked, but just had the wrong extension of mpg, which I then just renamed.

But I thought it might be good if you could select which profile you wanted when adcutting thru the interface or whatever, especially for those that might be using videoredo to encode (since they are now working hard on fixing/improving their encoding and such)

For example, it would be nice for those that want to adcut a 264ts file and have it save as a h264mkv file (something I do all the time) or even for those that might want to convert mpeg ps files into 264mkv or mp4 or whatever.

I understand that could also be done in the encoding stage, but it saves a step and makes it easier for those that might not understand as much how to get stuff into the format they want it.

I hope this makes sense, basically the detection is helpful, but it might be even more for people that want to easily use videoredo to convert their 264ts streams to mkv or mp4 container in one step without the intermediate adcut then re-mux to the container for their ipad or playstation or xbox or whatever.


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> For example, it would be nice for those that want to adcut a 264ts file and have it save as a h264mkv file (something I do all the time) or even for those that might want to convert mpeg ps files into 264mkv or mp4 or whatever.


 For that flow I would enable "Use VideoRedo GUI to review detected commercials" option in kmttg and stop at "Ad Detect" task (don't enable "Ad Cut"). Chances are you want to review and edit the detected commercials anyway, so with that flow kmttg automatically brings up VRD GUI and then you can then review/fix cut points and then simply click on Save As... in VRD to save as whatever format you want.

EDIT: You can also skip automatic commercial detection completely and just go straight to VRD by enabling "Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts". Then in kmttg enable "Ad Cut" but not "Ad Detect" and you are taken to VRD GUI where you can choose to make cuts or not and then again use Save As to save to whatever you want.
And of course if you don't want to make any cuts at all you can skip VRD GUI completely and just enable "encode" task in kmttg and choose any VRD profile you want.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> For that flow I would enable "Use VideoRedo GUI to review detected commercials" option in kmttg and stop at "Ad Detect" task (don't enable "Ad Cut"). Chances are you want to review and edit the detected commercials anyway, so with that flow kmttg automatically brings up VRD GUI and then you can then review/fix cut points and then simply click on Save As... in VRD to save as whatever format you want.
> 
> EDIT: You can also skip automatic commercial detection completely and just go straight to VRD by enabling "Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts". Then in kmttg enable "Ad Cut" but not "Ad Detect" and you are taken to VRD GUI where you can choose to make cuts or not and then again use Save As to save to whatever you want.
> And of course if you don't want to make any cuts at all you can skip VRD GUI completely and just enable "encode" task in kmttg and choose any VRD profile you want.


I think under normal circumstances that would be normal and I know that is kinda the way it is designed, but as I have put in earlier and I think others also do let me show my current workflow which is overall the fastest way I have found so far.

I usually download several shows and go thru qsfix and the adscan process and then have kmttg stop so I can manually redo them (check adscan in GUI) all at once. Unfortunately, if I do it the way its designed, I either have VRDo commercial edit running several windows or do them one by one and it kinda kills processor power/time use.

So now I have say 10 shows that I basically am going to double check adscan on since we know it is definitely not foolproof. So I basically sit and go thru them one by one quickly (some as quick as 30 secs, some take a few minutes) and save the project file and then go back to kmttg, ad them to the cue selecting adcut and let them run.

I currently encode most of my stuff outside of kmttg, so this then allows me to come back and set them up to encode in my other tool video.net. At some point I would like to have them automatically encode in kmttg, but i haven't found the magic commands to get them to the exact format for each type that I encounter so until I figure that out, video.net is the way to go.

Also I bring in files from the 1212 and have qsfix and adscan run, stop, manually check and adjust ads and then process them along with all the other files.

This is the fastest minimal my time on the computer, because if I used it as designed, I might have to wait 15 minutes or more for some of the adcuts between files and such to process in order to go to the next file and so on. Or i can only run adcuts when encoding is not happening or visa versa or whatever. If it launches right into adcut upon closing the gui, it slows down the editing on the next file I am editing, which is why I edit them all at once, then hit adcut for them all and walk away till they are done.

If I chose to manually save them as whatever type in the editor GUI format, I either have to wait for it to encode to go to the next one or use VRD batch management which frankly sucks compared to kmttg.

What I had been doing was running a separate kmttg instance for mpg vs mt2s and ts, but now, I can almost do it all in one instance.

I think it basically would be nice to be able to choose the adcut format output in kmttg for the reasons mentioned earlier. Now that you have changed the scripts, I might be able to just manually go in and change say adcut.vbs to run the correct vrdo profile, but I think it would be nice to have the option to change the adcut format a bit easier for those less skilled/knowledgeable as I noted.

Also, not sure, but in the past, when changing adcut format to prevent major rencodes, because of the design, it output them as .mpg even though they were correctly encoded as h264 mkv or whatever I chose and I just had to rename. I have not played enough with it now to know if that still would happen or something similar or if I changed just the adcut script manually if it would output the correct file extension.

Note, I am not complaining or begging, I think it would make the program say more powerful/easier to use for some people, especially those of us that handle multiple devices in kmttg.

It could also be a bit more confusing depending on how it is handled, but it would solve those people who ask how do they quickly output the file without major encode in the right format/container they want.


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny, I'll think about it some more. Perhaps a feasible way of implementing this is to have another VideoRedo config option such as "Combine Ad Cut & encode" such that you would then have to make sure you have a VRD encoding profile you want selected in kmttg even though "encode" is not enabled. Internally then kmttg would actually run "vrdencode" task instead of "Ad Cut" task. (These things always sound easier in English then they are to implement in code).


----------



## cweb

I presently include the record date in my kmttg produced files. I noticed that when I highlight a show now it gives me the originalairdate. I would actually prefer that my file name included that, instead. I am not seeing a keyword for originalairdate. Could there be one?


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> I presently include the record date in my kmttg produced files. I noticed that when I highlight a show now it gives me the originalairdate. I would actually prefer that my file name included that, instead. I am not seeing a keyword for originalairdate. Could there be one?


 I can add it, but as explained before the problem is originalAirDate is not 100% available for all shows, especially for older TiVos or if RPC is not enabled as a supplement, thus if you rely on it to make your file names instead of recording date, you could run into problems.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> I can add it, but as explained before the problem is originalAirDate is not 100% available for all shows, especially for older TiVos or if RPC is not enabled as a supplement, thus if you rely on it to make your file names instead of recording date, you could run into problems.


I suppose a reasonable approach is if originalAirDate is not available to fall back to using year-monthNum-mday (the recording date). I just checked on my S3 and originalAirDate is very scarcely available even in extended metadata (which you get by right clicking an entry in kmttg). For those with series 4 and RPC enabled this will be useful (since kmttg automatically can get episode & originalAirDate information from RPC), but for older TiVos this is almost worthless.


----------



## lpwcomp

mattack said:


> But why? Seriously, if this is set behind a user setting that I have to turn on, why isn't simply copying the episodeDescription to episodeTitle (whatever the proper field names are -- I found it within seconds of playing around with two files) if episodeTitle isn't there sufficient?
> 
> It's better than just a date-based name even if it's not perfect.
> 
> Or do you mean it has to be done in the metadata generating separate tool? If so, then an option could be added for that.


Are you currently using the "custom" program option in kmttg? If not, I have written a python program you can use to add "episodeTitle" to the metadata file with a value of the first 80 characters of the description. It also removes any entries with a null value ( there is a bug in the current Premiere s/w that results in a bunch of null value vProgramGenre and vSeriesGenre entries). Unfortunately, it also "comments out" the programId as a Premiere will ignore the episodeTitle on a pull if the programId is valid.

None of the above happens unless the "episodeTitle" entry is missing and there are "description" and "isEpisode : true" entries.


----------



## cweb

moyekj said:


> I suppose a reasonable approach is if originalAirDate is not available to fall back to using year-monthNum-mday (the recording date). I just checked on my S3 and originalAirDate is very scarcely available even in extended metadata (which you get by right clicking an entry in kmttg). For those with series 4 and RPC enabled this will be useful (since kmttg automatically can get episode & originalAirDate information from RPC), but for older TiVos this is almost worthless.


That would be great. 2/3rds of my Tivos are now premieres. I'd rather have it use it 2/3's of the time and just try to record older series on those machines. Where it defaults to record date, one is no worse off than before.

I assume you could just say if its an older machine default to record date otherwise use originalairdate. It would be a nice functionality addition.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> sanjonny, I'll think about it some more. Perhaps a feasible way of implementing this is to have another VideoRedo config option such as "Combine Ad Cut & encode" such that you would then have to make sure you have a VRD encoding profile you want selected in kmttg even though "encode" is not enabled. Internally then kmttg would actually run "vrdencode" task instead of "Ad Cut" task. (These things always sound easier in English then they are to implement in code).


That kinda makes sense, it's tricky because you want to adcut, but right now, if it doesn't detect if properly, without modifications that is, if I run adcut on an h264 mkv file, it will save it as a mpeg2 mpg file. A h264 ts file works fine and comes out as a h264 ts adcut, but an h264 mt2s comes out as a mpeg2 mpg file.

I thought maybe the easiest way might be to have a check box for adcut like there is for encode, so that you choose your output format at that point. In some cases it would re encode, some cases it would just switch container and other cases, it would just adcut in the same container.

Essentially it would insert whatever the output format you choose is into the adcut vbs file (assuming that doesn't cause problems other places)

In the current structure I think the internal part of adcut +encode would not do the adcut properly or whatever, and might keep the other encoding options, meaning, you cannot adcut with the ffmpeg 480p encoder because it has to use the vredo built in profiles only for adcut but then you could encode it to whatever you want. That sounds confusing but I think you know what I mean. Its late and cannot think of a better way to say it at this point.

Again, I don't know the backend, but that seems to me to be the way to do it and might help the rookies a bit more, though it probably would need a bit of explaining the difference between the encoding format and the container, will it seems like many people still don't understand.

One other thing, currently, the not available vredo beta doesn't properly handle subs in mkv files when cutting, but they are working on fixing it, so that also could help when taking tivo files and including the subs in the mkv container, which I know some people will be very happy about when it works properly. The guy at vrdo is alway working on getting chapters to work better in the mkv container also.

Thanks for your work and consideration! Any testing you want me to do, let me know.


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny, a kmttg.jar with VideoRedo "Combine Ad Cut & Encode" option added is available for you to try here:
http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/kmttg_v0p9k_beta2.zip

To use it enable the option in kmttg and make sure that "Show VideoRedo encoding profiles" option is also set such that VRD encoding profiles are shown in kmttg. Then setup your flow ending at the "Ad Cut" task and make sure the VRD encoding profile you want to be used is selected before clicking on Start. You will now see that "vrdencode" task will be run which takes the .Vprj file as input so that cuts are performed and at the same time video is encoded to profile you selected.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> sanjonny, a kmttg.jar with VideoRedo "Combine Ad Cut & Encode" option added is available for you to try here:
> http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/kmttg_v0p9k_beta2.zip
> 
> To use it enable the option in kmttg and make sure that "Show VideoRedo encoding profiles" option is also set such that VRD encoding profiles are shown in kmttg. Then setup your flow ending at the "Ad Cut" task and make sure the VRD encoding profile you want to be used is selected before clicking on Start. You will now see that "vrdencode" task will be run which takes the .Vprj file as input so that cuts are performed and at the same time video is encoded to profile you selected.


I will hopefully be able to mess around with it and report back later today.


----------



## sanjonny

sanjonny said:


> I will hopefully be able to mess around with it and report back later today.


The good news is it seems to work well. I tried several files and formats and all came out correctly for the adcut operation to encode to the proper profile.

The only issue and I am not sure it is an issue yet, seems to be that if you want to encode without the adcut, ( if you just want to take a file and encode it to videoredo profile but not adcut it) it pulls up the videoredo profile and output vredoencode. If you select a file and just select encode and try to encode to a videoredo profile it gives you an error.



Code:


VRD combine Ad Cut & Encode option selected but .Vprj file doesn't exist: null

But it seems to work fine if you select encode and then try to encode to any profile except a videoredo one.

I think that would be confusing for users who might want to just encode to something or who might switch back and forth between encoding and adcutting. On the flipside, most of the time, if you are using videoredo, combining the two operations is a good thing and you probably would not want to encode independently much, but maybe others do that all the time so having to go into options to switch it back and forth would be a problem.

Anyway, it works well and be helpful. My suggestion would be to have the encode+adcut only be tied to the adcut check box and not the encode, but it might be much more difficult to do that in the programming.

This is an improvement no matter which way so thanks so much for working on it.

One other suggestion. Since I switch my checkboxes multiple times per day due to my workflow, is it possible to have an option to not check for videoprofiles every time you select qsfix or whichever switch does that?

For some reason on my system, it causes issues in some files that might be processing, essentially a glitch in the encoding, not every time and not enough I can tell exactly which program causes what, but I have noticed an issue when switching and kmttg refreshes profiles while I am encoding/adcutting/qsfixing or whatever.


----------



## sanjonny

Also, unlike in versionj, in the beta, you cannot select the same file multiple times for adcutting or encoding. For example, in version j, I can select adcut for a file, then select encode to a certain format and select encode or adcut again and it will all be queued.

edit:
In the beta version, if you select anything that has videoredo/encode task, it will only allow one type of manipulation of the one file in the queue. You can queue many other files, but not duplicates or different encodes of the same file. Again not a big deal and not sure if people do that often, but might be an issue for some.


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny, OK thanks for testing. This version I think fixes issues you mentioned:
http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/kmttg_v0p9k_beta3.zip


----------



## ThAbtO

Discovered something under the remote tab on KMTTG, I hit BKSP and it acted like the REW button.
SPACE just shows the timeline and a BONG.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Discovered something under the remote tab on KMTTG, I hit BKSP and it acted like the REW button.
> SPACE just shows the timeline and a BONG.


 Not unexpected. Most keyboard presses are passed along in order for TiVo screens with virtual keyboard to work using your computer keyboard buttons. So in live TV or play mode (or other screens without virtual keyboard) some of those key presses will get you a TiVo reaction of some sort. You should also note that there is a keyboard shortcut for every icon shown in the kmttg Remote - the tooltip indicates what each one is.


----------



## lpwcomp

mattack,

Attached is a zip file with the program I mentioned in this post. It also has installation instructions and some documentation.

View attachment 18019


----------



## skisail

moyekj said:


> Another way to do it without having to have unzip overwrite files:
> - Rename the folder of previous kmttg installation.
> - Create a new folder with the original folder name
> - Unzip kmttg under that folder
> - Copy config.ini and auto.ini over from the renamed folder


I had help with this, but didn't work. it seems an uninstall is in order before updating. what's best way?


----------



## moyekj

skisail said:


> I had help with this, but didn't work. it seems an uninstall is in order before updating. what's best way?


1. Remove all files and folders in folder containing kmttg.jar except config.ini (and auto.ini if you use auto transfers).
2. Unzip new distribution to that same place you just removed all files from

i.e. Basically the only important files are the .ini files. So for every new installation you can just delete everything but those files and unzip new distribution to that same location.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> 1. Remove all files and folders in folder containing kmttg.jar except config.ini (and auto.ini if you use auto transfers).
> 2. Unzip new distribution to that same place you just removed all files from
> 
> i.e. Basically the only important files are the .ini files. So for every new installation you can just delete everything but those files and unzip new distribution to that same location.


Shouldn't the auto.history file also be kept?

Not sure if it is necessary, but I usually stop and restart the service after replacing the .jar file.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Shouldn't the auto.history file also be kept?
> 
> Not sure if it is necessary, but I usually stop and restart the service after replacing the .jar file.


 Yes, good points if using auto mode.


----------



## philhu

Is there any way of having kmttg delete shows off the tivo if it is a TivoHD (Not hacked)?

I want to use my old tivohd as a library storage buffer, and put things there until kmttg moves them to the pc, then delete them over there.

Set up that way, I don't have a tv screen displaying the data on the tivohd, just select and see it under kmttg or on other tivos at the end of my shows.


----------



## moyekj

philhu said:


> Is there any way of having kmttg delete shows off the tivo if it is a TivoHD (Not hacked)?


 Not that I know about (Tivo Web Plus requires hacked TiVo).


----------



## cherry ghost

Anyone else have problems with shows on the FX network? Download/decrypt works fine, but then QS Fix seems to mess something up, resulting in a shortened show. An hour show can be reduced to as little as 35 minutes. I'm not using VideoRedo, just the ProjectX demux / ffmpeg remux. I've only had this happen with shows from FX.


----------



## mattack

I'm only *slightly* joking, but have you confirmed that it absolutely is messed up/too much cut out?

MTV shows (e.g. Real World) seem to have MORE than the ~18ish minutes of commercials that OTA network shows have.. and other cable networks seem just as bad.

Though one thing that I've seen lately is some shows having a VERY short bit of show (less than a minute usually) in the middle of a very long commercial break. I presume any automated skipping would miss these.


----------



## cherry ghost

mattack said:


> I'm only *slightly* joking, but have you confirmed that it absolutely is messed up/too much cut out?


Yes

This happens without running Ad Cut. My guess is that something gets messed up during the remux. It could be that newer versions of ffmpeg don't work well sometimes with -acodec -vcodec and would rather see -c:a -c:v, but I'm probably wrong.


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> Anyone else have problems with shows on the FX network? Download/decrypt works fine, but then QS Fix seems to mess something up, resulting in a shortened show. An hour show can be reduced to as little as 35 minutes. I'm not using VideoRedo, just the ProjectX demux / ffmpeg remux. I've only had this happen with shows from FX.


 If you examine the elementary streams (separate video & audio files) from ProjectX demux using mediainfo, are they showing the right length? i.e. Try to determine which function is getting messed up, ProjectX or ffmpeg.


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> If you examine the elementary streams (separate video & audio files) from ProjectX demux using mediainfo, are they showing the right length? i.e. Try to determine which function is getting messed up, ProjectX or ffmpeg.


Looks like it's ProjectX. For the 1 hour show I tested, the .m2v is 30:51.


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> Looks like it's ProjectX. For the 1 hour show I tested, the .m2v is 30:51.


 Interesting. So if you skip QS Fix completely for these files do they get out of A/V sync down the road?

Perhaps try an ffmpeg demux, followed by and ffmpeg remux to see what happens. I supply a kmttg encoding profile for each below:

Starting with .mpg file using FILES tab run "encode" task with this profile:
ff_demux.enc


Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
ffmpeg mpeg2 demux

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -vcodec copy OUTPUT -acodec copy OUTPUT.ac3 

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
m2v

Then starting with .m2v file using FILES tab run "encode" task with this profile:
ff_remux.enc


Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
ffmpeg mpeg2 remux

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
FFMPEG -y -fflags genpts -i INPUT -i INPUT.ac3 -vcodec copy -acodec copy -f dvd OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
remux.mpg


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> Interesting. So if you skip QS Fix completely for these files do they get out of A/V sync down the road?


I haven't tried that. I've always run QS Fix because I then use Ad Cut and encode.

I'll try the encodes you provided.

Thanks


----------



## cherry ghost

Ok, those worked. The demux gave me a .m2v that was only 24:47, but the remux brought it back to a full hour.


Odd that this has only happened for shows on FX.


----------



## moyekj

That is strange. I would check the remux mpg to see if it's in proper A/V sync though before going any further. I think I looked at using ffmpeg to demux then remux as a QS Fix alternative but from what I recall didn't have much success getting an in sync result. ProjectX on the other hand gave me good results. Of course VideoRedo is really the best option and is what I use.


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> That is strange. I would check the remux mpg to see if it's in proper A/V sync though before going any further. I think I looked at using ffmpeg to demux then remux as a QS Fix alternative but from what I recall didn't have much success getting an in sync result. ProjectX on the other hand gave me good results. Of course VideoRedo is really the best option and is what I use.


Transferred to my TiVo and the A/V sync is off. Not that big of a deal, it's only one channel. Maybe I'll try Ad Cut / encode without QS Fix first.


----------



## elprice7345

The situation:

I search for a show in the Remote--> Search tab
I select a row
Click the WL button
Enter my kewords and select Auto Record
I get the following errors:
java.lang.NullPointerException
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.wlOptions.promptUser(wlOptions.java:120)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.remotegui.createWishlist(remotegui.java:2636)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.remotegui$46.actionPerformed(remotegui.java:1466)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.AWTEventMulticaster.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.access$200(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)

Am I doing something wrong or is this a bug?


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> The situation:
> 
> I search for a show in the Remote--> Search tab
> I select a row
> Click the WL button
> Enter my kewords and select Auto Record
> I get the following errors:
> java.lang.NullPointerException
> at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.wlOptions.promptUser(wlOptions.java:120)


 It looks like a bug with recent releases. I attempted to add WL categories but it wasn't working so I backed it out, but neglected to back it out completely. It will be fixed in new release coming probably tomorrow. Thanks for posting the problem.


----------



## moyekj

v0p9k version just released.
In addition to recent requests and fixes discussed in this thread it contains:
- "Use comskip GUI to review detected commercials" option where you can use comskip visual editor to review/modify detected commercials. Useful if you don't have VideoRedo.
- "Try scheduling on all TiVos" option for RPC remote "Record" button such that if recording can't be scheduled due to conflicts on originally targeted TiVo, then it attempts to schedule on other available TiVos successively.

Consult release_notes Wiki for full details.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> v0p9k version just released.
> In addition to recent requests and fixes discussed in this thread it contains:
> - "Use comskip GUI to review detected commercials" option where you can use comskip visual editor to review/modify detected commercials. Useful if you don't have VideoRedo.
> - "Try scheduling on all TiVos" option for RPC remote "Record" button such that if recording can't be scheduled due to conflicts on originally targeted TiVo, then it attempts to schedule on other available TiVos successively.
> 
> Consult release_notes Wiki for full details.


Hateto be a pain, but i am just now able to get back on the board, its been a bad week. Does this include the changes in the beta -kbeta3 you posted recently for me to try or are those still separate and i need to test them? I should have plenty of time later today and just wanted to ask.


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> Hateto be a pain, but i am just now able to get back on the board, its been a bad week. Does this include the changes in the beta -kbeta3 you posted recently for me to try or are those still separate and i need to test them? I should have plenty of time later today and just wanted to ask.


 It's all in this release.


----------



## murgatroyd

I'm just getting started with kmttg on a iBook G4 running OS X 10.4.11. I was hoping to use the Mac as a store-and-forward device, eventually moving files over to my XP desktop for further processing with VideoRedo.

I have "metadata" and "decrypt" selected. The transfers seem to be fine (much more robust than using the XP, especially using TiVoDesktop). The metadata job runs fine.

Then I get the following error:



> >> DECRYPTING /Users/Jan/Movies/TiVo Recordings/showname.TiVo
> ...
> 
> /Applications/kmttg/tivodecode/tivodecode -- mak MAK --no-verify --out "/Users/Jan/Movies/TiVo Recordings/showname.TiVo"
> tivodecode failed (exit code: 138 ) - check command: /Applications/kmttg/tivodecode/tivodecode -- mak MAK --no-verify --out "/Users/Jan/Movies/TiVo Recordings/showname.TiVo"


I've searched and I can't find what exit code 138 means.

Is kmttg looking for the tivodecode executable or the file to be processed in the wrong place? (Have I screwed up my paths in the configs?)

If not, what am I doing wrong?

If I burn the encrypted .TiVo files to disk and transfer them to the XP desktop (yes, I need to debug samba too  ), they play fine.

Question 2: is there a video player for a PPC Mac that will play unencrypted files? I'd really like to check that my transferred files will play before I delete the original files off the TiVoHD.

Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

Most common problem with tivodecode failing is if you are downloading .TiVo files in Transport Stream format. Turn off TS downloads in kmttg or "fast transfers" in TiVo Desktop since tivodecode can't handle them.

I would recommend VideoLAN VLC as a video player to play unencrypted files.


----------



## murgatroyd

Oh, good grief. I meant to ask about a program on the Mac that would play .TiVo files that were NOT decrypted yet. [facepalm]

I know and like VLC on both platforms, thanks.

Edited to add: forgot to say above that I am using kmttg v0p9d on the Mac. Off now to check what's happening with the newer versions....

As far as I know, I did install the version of tivodecode for a PPC Mac, but I'll double check that also.


----------



## ThAbtO

murgatroyd said:


> Oh, good grief. I meant to ask about a program on the Mac that would play .TiVo files that were NOT decrypted yet. [facepalm]
> 
> I know and like VLC on both platforms, thanks.
> 
> Edited to add: forgot to say above that I am using kmttg v0p9d on the Mac. Off now to check what's happening with the newer versions....


I don't think there is any player that plays .tivo files, except for VideoReDo in windows, with Tivo Desktop (partially or in whole) installed.


----------



## murgatroyd

moyekj said:


> Most common problem with tivodecode failing is if you are downloading .TiVo files in Transport Stream format. Turn off TS downloads in kmttg or "fast transfers" in TiVo Desktop since tivodecode can't handle them.


I went to the 'config' menu in kmttg and the TS downloads box is not checked.



ThAbtO said:


> I don't think there is any player that plays .tivo files, except for VideoReDo in windows.


Okay, now I'm really confused. On my XP, the folder 'MyTiVoRecordings' is full of .tivo files, and if I launch them from Explorer, or from TiVo Desktop, then Windows Media Player plays them. Since TiVo Desktop is installed, all the right codecs are present, and knows my MAK, so it knows it has permission to show me the files.

But my understanding was that TiVo Desktop on the Mac is crippled and thus you don't have that function on that platform.


----------



## moyekj

Windows Media Player and VideoRedo both use TiVoDirectShowFilter (installed as part of TiVo Desktop) for decrypting TiVo files - it's part of Windows DirectShow which is unique to windows platform. You can actually use graphedit (a utlility where you can chain together DirectShow decoders, demuxers and filters) in Windows to decrypt Tivo files as well as long as TiVo DirectShowFilter is installed. In any case, it's a Windows only thing.

Perhaps if you post more of the kmttg output for the download and tivodecode failure it may shed more light. Also, it's useful to try a short 3-5 minute recording to experiment with. You can also examine .TiVo files with "mediainfo" (available on Mac platform) which might shed some light as to what is contained in your .TiVo files that are not decrypting.


----------



## murgatroyd

Forgive me if this is a dumb question, but -- don't the tivodecode exit codes mean anything? I've searched for a translation but can't find anything except for if the code is 0 there aren't any errors (which seems intuitively obvious).


----------



## murgatroyd

moyekj said:


> Perhaps if you post more of the kmttg output for the download and tivodecode failure it may shed more light. Also, it's useful to try a short 3-5 minute recording to experiment with. You can also examine .TiVo files with "mediainfo" (available on Mac platform) which might shed some light as to what is contained in your .TiVo files that are not decrypting.


Logging in from the Mac now. Here's the output from mediainfo for one of the demo recordings that ships with the TiVo.



Code:


General
Complete name                            : /Users/jan/Movies/Tivo Recordings/5. Connecting with Broadband (04_24_2007).TiVo
Format                                   : MPEG-PS
File size                                : 282 MiB
Duration                                 : 2mn 35s
Overall bit rate mode                    : Variable
Overall bit rate                         : 15.2 Mbps

Video
ID                                       : 224 (0xE0)
Format                                   : MPEG Video
Commercial name                          : HDV 720p
Format version                           : Version 2
Format profile                           : [email protected]
Format settings, BVOP                    : Yes
Format settings, Matrix                  : Default
Duration                                 : 2mn 29s
Bit rate mode                            : Variable
Bit rate                                 : 14.4 Mbps
Maximum bit rate                         : 18.0 Mbps
Width                                    : 1 280 pixels
Height                                   : 720 pixels
Display aspect ratio                     : 16:9
Frame rate                               : 60.000 fps
Color space                              : YUV
Chroma subsampling                       : 4:2:0
Bit depth                                : 8 bits
Scan type                                : Progressive
Compression mode                         : Lossy
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)                       : 0.261
Stream size                              : 258 MiB (92%)
Color primaries                          : BT.709
Transfer characteristics                 : BT.709
Matrix coefficients                      : BT.709

Audio
ID                                       : 189 (0xBD)-128 (0x80)
Format                                   : AC-3
Format/Info                              : Audio Coding 3
Mode extension                           : CM (complete main)
Format settings, Endianness              : Big
Muxing mode                              : DVD-Video
Duration                                 : 2mn 35s
Bit rate mode                            : Constant
Bit rate                                 : 448 Kbps
Channel(s)                               : 2 channels
Channel positions                        : Front: L R
Sampling rate                            : 48.0 KHz
Bit depth                                : 16 bits
Compression mode                         : Lossy
Stream size                              : 8.31 MiB (3%)

General

Error messages from kmttg to follow.



Code:


>> Getting Now Playing List from TiVo HD ...
/usr/bin/curl --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar /tmp/cookie7947585349373131201.tmp --url https://192.168.1.69/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output /tmp/NPL4527550475053489805.tmp 
NPL job completed: 0:00:11
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=TiVo HD
55 SHOWS, 123 GB USED

5. Connecting with Broadband
Recorded Tue 04/24/2007 12:00 PM, Duration=3 mins, EpisodeNumber=005
Part 5 of 5  (2007)  Go beyond DVR with revolutionary only-on-TiVo features like Movie Downloads, Home Movie Sharing, Digital Photos, and more when you connect your box to your home network.  And it's unbelievably easy. 
>> CREATING /Users/jan/Movies/Tivo Recordings/decrypted/5. Connecting with Broadband (04_24_2007).mpg.txt ...
/usr/bin/curl --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar /tmp/cookie7202658822167967848.tmp --url https://192.168.1.69:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=8674 --output /tmp/meta1784021384085791665.tmp 
metadata job completed: 0:00:00
---DONE--- job=metadata output=/Users/jan/Movies/Tivo Recordings/decrypted/5. Connecting with Broadband (04_24_2007).mpg.txt
SKIPPING DOWNLOAD, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: /Users/jan/Movies/Tivo Recordings/5. Connecting with Broadband (04_24_2007).TiVo
>> DECRYPTING /Users/jan/Movies/Tivo Recordings/5. Connecting with Broadband (04_24_2007).TiVo ...
/Applications/kmttg/tivodecode/tivodecode --mak MAK --no-verify --out "/Users/jan/Movies/Tivo Recordings/decrypted/5. Connecting with Broadband (04_24_2007).mpg" "/Users/jan/Movies/Tivo Recordings/5. Connecting with Broadband (04_24_2007).TiVo" 
tivodecode failed (exit code: 138 ) - check command: /Applications/kmttg/tivodecode/tivodecode --mak MAK --no-verify --out "/Users/jan/Movies/Tivo Recordings/decrypted/5. Connecting with Broadband (04_24_2007).mpg" "/Users/jan/Movies/Tivo Recordings/5. Connecting with Broadband (04_24_2007).TiVo"


----------



## moyekj

Nothing abnormal looking about the .TiVo file. Have you tried downloads of real programs besides these TiVo ones? For my Elite the THX Optimizer Video doesn't download properly.

Just to test if tivodecode runs properly try the following from command line:
/Applications/kmttg/tivodecode/tivodecode -h


----------



## murgatroyd

moyekj said:


> Nothing abnormal looking about the .TiVo file. Have you tried downloads of real programs besides these TiVo ones? For my Elite the THX Optimizer Video doesn't download properly.


Interesting. I only used the TiVo demos as a test case because they were the shortest recordings on my drive. (I recall reading somewhere, probably on this forum, that other people had not been able to transfer their THX videos; I thought that was by design.)

I've downloaded plenty of broadcast shows, and IIRC I was able to use tivodecode on the XP to decode them. I'll retest one of the shorter shows and see if that's really the case.



moyekj said:


> Just to test if tivodecode runs properly try the following from command line:
> /Applications/kmttg/tivodecode/tivodecode -h


I get 'Bus error'.

If I cd to /Applications/kmttg/tivodecode/ then 'ls' shows:

COPYING ChangeLog README tdcat tivodecode

While in that directory, if I type

'tivodecode -h'

I get 'command not found'.

Thinking that I might have an extra directory in the path (i.e. testing for another nested directory /Applications/kmttg/tivodecode/tivodecode/) I tried to cd to tivodecode and got:

tivodecode: Not a directory

Should I uninstall kmttg and the tools and start over again with the new version?

Edited to add: thanks for your help -- I know it's a pain debugging stuff on old systems like mine.


----------



## elprice7345

> The situation:
> I search for a show in the Remote--> Search tab
> I select a row
> Click the WL button
> Enter my kewords and select Auto Record
> I get the following errors:
> java.lang.NullPointerException
> at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.wlOptions.promptUser(wlOptions.java:120)


Tested and confirmed fixed.

Thanks moyekj!


----------



## moyekj

murgatroyd said:


> I get 'Bus error'.


 So looks like we found the problem. The tivodecode binary doesn't run on your system.



> If I cd to /Applications/kmttg/tivodecode/ then 'ls' shows:
> COPYING ChangeLog README tdcat tivodecode
> While in that directory, if I type
> 'tivodecode -h'
> I get 'command not found'.


 You probably don't have "." in your path, so you would have to execute the following to do it that way:
./tivodecode -h



> Should I uninstall kmttg and the tools and start over again with the new version?


 Don't think that would help as the root of the problem is tivodecode binary doesn't seem to run.

Only way to fix it would be to start with tivodecode source code and build a binary from there. Once/if you have gcc/g++ development tools installed for your system it's pretty trivial to do so. Basically:
Download source code:
http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/tivodecode-0.3pre4.tar.gz
Then unzip, untar and build it from command line:
gunzip -c tivodecode-0.3pre4.tar.gz | tar xvf -
cd tivodecode-0.3pre4
./configure
make
make install

Then the resulting 'tivodecode' file in that directory is your binary to use for kmttg.


----------



## murgatroyd

I've never built my own binaries, so I have some homework to do. 

For now, I think I'll carry on just transferring the files off the TiVo, and transferring to the XP to decode. But I'm very happy with being able to use kmttg on the Mac, even if I'm only doing that one step. The transfers are much more robust than with TiVo Desktop on the XP (no surprise there).

Thanks very much for all your help.


----------



## moyekj

If you have to move to XP anyway, why not use kmttg on the XP for downloads as well?


----------



## nvt

Am I missing some setting or configuration that might allow for this
I tend to batch process my downloads and end up with a big queue. THe downloads typically occur without a problem but i I leave the application running and doing post processing (ad detect/remove, convert etc) the whole machine (Mac OS X Lion) will eventually crash and I have a hard time working out which files have been downloaded, which have been processed etc

So the feature/function I am looking for is to be abel to separate the download and processing and pause the post processing and then close everything down and be able to run these parts at another time (and importantly for me at least) when I am not even connected to my home network where the app can see the TiVo machines

I know it is possible to run the post processing with a command line (or at least I think it is) but I have not managed to work this out

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## moyekj

Take a look at menu entries under File->Jobs. You can force all currently queued jobs not to launch, save all queued jobs to a file, then at a later time re-start kmttg and load them.

It's already possible to run kmttg outside your home network and interact with your TiVos (that's most often how I use kmttg). You have to have your router forward ports from WAN side to LAN side TiVos for it to work. More details in config Wiki:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/configuring_kmttg
(However that won't accomplish what I think you want where you start something within your home network and then resume it later outside your home network).


----------



## murgatroyd

moyekj said:


> If you have to move to XP anyway, why not use kmttg on the XP for downloads as well?


Oh, I will, eventually. But we need to install a new hard disk in the desktop, so I've been holding off installing new software.

I figured it was better to get kmttg running somewhere, so I could become familiar with it, rather than not have it at all, and I had lots of space on the Mac's hard drive.


----------



## ShayL

Can I post a a feature request? In OSX Mountain Lion, Apple changed the sleep determination method: http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/07/os-x-10-8/18/ It doesn't use the disk activity. Is it possible to incorporate these into KMTTG?


----------



## mattack

kmttg downloaded the season premiere of "Rules of Engagement" as episode 703.. However, ON THE TIVO, it showed up as episode 701. 

I have since deleted it from the Tivo, but I was never able to figure out why kmttg thought it was episode 703 and the Tivo thought it was 701.. In all detailed info (metadata downloaded and the extra info screen on the Tivo), the info seemed to match the # shown to me..

How did kmttg end up with a different episode # than the Tivo did?


----------



## lpwcomp

What kind of TiVo? If Premiere, HDUI or SDUI?


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> kmttg downloaded the season premiere of "Rules of Engagement" as episode 703.. However, ON THE TIVO, it showed up as episode 701.
> 
> I have since deleted it from the Tivo, but I was never able to figure out why kmttg thought it was episode 703 and the Tivo thought it was 701.. In all detailed info (metadata downloaded and the extra info screen on the Tivo), the info seemed to match the # shown to me..
> 
> How did kmttg end up with a different episode # than the Tivo did?


I see the same thing for that episode. The problem is the TiVo XML data does list EpisodeNumber as 703. i.e. If you recover from Recently Deleted and do an XML query you'll see it lists it as 703.


Code:


https://192.168.10.196/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2FNowPlaying&Recurse=Yes

<EpisodeNumber>703</EpisodeNumber>

Also, if you switch to SDUI and push into program details you will see it actually shows Episode 703 as well (since it's using above data).

For that same episode using an RPC "recordingSearch" (with recordingId=tivo:rc.108269399 in my case) I do get back this correct info:
"episodeNum": [1]
"seasonNumber": 7

i.e. The HDUI shows the RPC data (which it obtains via web) while the SDUI/TTG uses the local TiVo database which in this case is wrong.

The RPC data is much more complete and seemingly more accurate. I do use the RPC data currently to supplement the local data that is not available. i.e. If the local data doesn't have EpisodeNumber then I use the RPC data. Perhaps when obtaining the RPC data I should always just override the local data such as EpisodeNumber.


----------



## elprice7345

> The RPC data is much more complete and seemingly more accurate. I do use the RPC data currently to supplement the local data that is not available. i.e. If the local data doesn't have EpisodeNumber then I use the RPC data. Perhaps when obtaining the RPC data I should always just override the local data such as EpisodeNumber.


Is this the same issue we sometimes have with episode numbers for Two and a Half Men?


----------



## moyekj

I've seen quite a few inconsistencies between local data and RPC data. Another example of an annoyance is SyFy "Continuum". The local data has EpisodeNumber as 4 digits, 1 for season number & 3 for episode number. Thus season 1, episode 1 is 1001. That's annoying because it's not consistent since for most other shows it's just 3 digits. I make EpisodeNumber from RPC data as non-zero padded integer for season # and zero-padded 2 digit integer for episode #. It would be OK if TiVo always used zero-padded 3 digit number for EpisodeNumber in local data, but they don't.

To further mess things up I have seen cases where RPC data is missing season & episode information, so if I do choose to override local data with RPC data and apply my above rule for making EpisodeNumber then that could result in inconsistencies for cases when RPC data is missing. I saw that recently where Continuum episode 3 didn't have season and episode data in RPC but other episodes did. So then if I override local data I would have had 101, 102, 1003 and 104 as EpisodeNumber for for my 4 recordings of Continuum.


----------



## LynnL999

I hope this isn't a deeply stupid question. But would it be possible to make the season pass list exportable to tab-delimited text, or even an Excel file? (If this is already possible, that would be the deeply stupid part...)


----------



## moyekj

LynnL999 said:


> I hope this isn't a deeply stupid question. But would it be possible to make the season pass list exportable to tab-delimited text, or even an Excel file? (If this is already possible, that would be the deeply stupid part...)


 Not a stupid question. Currently no, but easy enough to add for next release as another button say called "Export". Probably csv format (comma-separated-value file) makes the most sense since it can be opened directly by Excel or other such programs.
Note that you can save to a file right now and re-load in kmttg at any time if the goal is just to have a visual backup of your season passes.


----------



## DirectViewer

I'm afraid this one might indeed qualify as a dumb question...

The pop-up help for the optional "push" step references pyTivo, but I couldn't find it in the win32_tools. Is it a commercial program like VideoRedo?


----------



## ShayL

DirectViewer said:


> I'm afraid this one might indeed qualify as a dumb question...
> 
> The pop-up help for the optional "push" step references pyTivo, but I couldn't find it in the win32_tools. Is it a commercial program like VideoRedo?


It is an open-source application: http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/PyTivo


----------



## lpwcomp

DirectViewer said:


> I'm afraid this one might indeed qualify as a dumb question...
> 
> The pop-up help for the optional "push" step references pyTivo, but I couldn't find it in the win32_tools. Is it a commercial program like VideoRedo?





ShayL said:


> It is an open-source application: http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/PyTivo


It also has its very own thread in the TCF - http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=328459&highlight=pyTivo


----------



## LynnL999

moyekj said:


> Not a stupid question. Currently no, but easy enough to add for next release as another button say called "Export". Probably csv format (comma-separated-value file) makes the most sense since it can be opened directly by Excel or other such programs.


I would love to have the export capability. Thanks very much for considering it!


----------



## moyekj

LynnL999 said:


> I would love to have the export capability. Thanks very much for considering it!


 It was very easy to implement so already checked in for next release.


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> The RPC data is much more complete and seemingly more accurate. I do use the RPC data currently to supplement the local data that is not available. i.e. If the local data doesn't have EpisodeNumber then I use the RPC data. Perhaps when obtaining the RPC data I should always just override the local data such as EpisodeNumber.


You obviously know a lot more about this than I do.. But just from this, it sounds like using the RPC data is better.

If you REALLY want to be fancy, and if it's possible, you could use the local data if it's not on a Premiere and use RPC if it's on a Premiere, so what they download matches what they see in the Tivo UI when they downloaded it.. But that's probably not absolutely necessary.

If there's some valid reason someone else might want the local data, having an Advanced checkbox that defaults to on (for RPC) that they could change if they wanted to would help ultra geeks.


----------



## mattack

BTW, I have another question&#8230;

I have some shows that are truncated when kmttg downloads them. Usually because there's a glitch at that point. Is there *no* way that kmttg can download the full recording *with* the glitch?

I don't have proof, but I sure thought in the past (before I had done significant downloading), that I was able to transfer such a glitched recording BETWEEN my (now dead) OLED S3 and TivoHD.. but when trying to download to computer, it would be truncated. (This was before kmttg, or at least before I used it, IIRC&#8230; But AFAIK most of the tools use the same mechanism.. except perhaps transferring BETWEEN tivos.)


----------



## sanjonny

nvt said:


> So the feature/function I am looking for is to be abel to separate the download and processing and pause the post processing and then close everything down and be able to run these parts at another time (and importantly for me at least) when I am not even connected to my home network where the app can see the TiVo machines
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nick


Just wanted to note that I have asked for the same feature a few times, for different but similar reasons. Basically so I could download all the shows and process them later (in my case, because my processor is burning hot encoding outside of kmttg). Because of the linear way that kmttg currently processes, it will not start the next download if you pause the jobs list from encoding, qsfixing or whatever.

It is possible I think to add the task in individually to download in order and then do everything (maybe, I have not actually tried that) but I know I would then forget stuff or whatever)

I would also like to be able to reorder the job queue at times, but I understand how that could cause problems if you screwed up, like qsfixing after ad-detecting or whatever, but there are often times I would like to process a show in different order than what I initially added to the queue.

Generally that happens when say I am downloading/processing several shows, but then forgot that a show I wanted to have priority (I am ADD after all) is on and I want to process that one before everything else, but you cannot really do that, because you cannot reorder the queue.

So you could save everything, then delete the stuff in the queue, then start the new show, then add back in all the stuff you deleted after that finishes (because you cannot add saved jobs if there is currently anything in the queue) or you can manually add them back if you don't want to wait for the new show to process and clear to add the saved stuff in the queue.

So the short version of all that, it would be nice to be able to have downloads have a separate pause jobs priority or whatever and it would be nice to be able to reorder the queue (though that is likely to be much more of a headache to have work and not cause problems) I think the download part might be easier to program.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> I don't have proof, but I sure thought in the past (before I had done significant downloading), that I was able to transfer such a glitched recording BETWEEN my (now dead) OLED S3 and TivoHD.. but when trying to download to computer, it would be truncated. (This was before kmttg, or at least before I used it, IIRC&#8230; But AFAIK most of the tools use the same mechanism.. except perhaps transferring BETWEEN tivos.)


TTG downloads involve a LOT more than MRV/MRS which is why historically they have been so slow. There's decrypt, demux, remux, re-encrypt happening which can be pretty CPU intensive for the host TiVo and which glitches can break. MRV/MRS on the other hand are pretty much a straight byte copy from 1 TiVo to another.
Note that you can emulate an MRV transfer by adding &Format=video/x-tivo-raw-tts at the end of a download URL and chances are a show that otherwise would not download completely because of a glitch will work when downloaded that way (plus it downloads a lot faster). However it's academic and doesn't help you because you get an encrypted file that tivodecode, VRD, etc. can't decrypt.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> TTG downloads involve a LOT more than MRV/MRS which is why historically they have been so slow. There's decrypt, demux, remux, re-encrypt happening which can be pretty CPU intensive for the host TiVo and which glitches can break. MRV/MRS on the other hand are pretty much a straight byte copy from 1 TiVo to another.
> *Note that you can emulate an MRV transfer by adding &Format=video/x-tivo-raw-tts at the end of a download URL and chances are a show that otherwise would not download completely because of a glitch will work when downloaded that way (plus it downloads a lot faster). However it's academic and doesn't help you because you get an encrypted file that tivodecode, VRD, etc. can't decrypt.*


AKA TS Stream?


----------



## mattack

So basically you're saying I'm screwed?

Or can I download them like that and at least put them back on a TiVo later?


----------



## ThAbtO

If you are thinking about downloading a glitched recording as 1 file, then there isn't a practical way and have it decode, encode, etc.

As a 2 file download, its possible. 
Download to glitch point, then pause at a point a few frames past the glitch, refresh KMTTG, (don't forget to rename 1st file slightly, so it won't get overwritten.), check "Resume Download" and continue. (repeat as needed.)

On a Windows PC, the files can be rejoined using VideoReDo.

Not sure if its possible to re-join on a Mac.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> AKA TS Stream?


 No. TS streams are "&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts". The other one as the name implies is closer to a raw TiVo stream. And no, those can't be transferred back to a TiVo using HMO/pyTivo/TiVo Desktop. (It's possible perhaps a PC masquerading as another TiVo such that it hands it off as an MRV transfer to a receiving TiVo may work, but that hasn't been done AFAIK).


----------



## wmcbrine

There's a program called "tivoserver" that fakes MRV, but it depends on the TiVo having had its encryption disabled. I don't think anyone's made it work with an unhacked TiVo.


----------



## jeff92k7

I have a simple kmttg question about encoding profiles. It is very possible that this question has been asked before, but I don't really want to sift through the last 158 pages of this thread.

I would like to figure out which encoding profile will work the best for the following:

1. keep same resolution - if 720p show, then encode to h.264 at 720p. If 1080i show, then encode h.264 at 1080p
2. if 1080i source, deinterlace to 1080p.
3. keeps audio at AC3 with original channel count (passthrough)

Output files will be loaded into iTunes, so they need to be m4v or mp4 files.

I have tried ff_h264_high_rate which keeps the resolution, but does not deinterlace 1080p content, and hb_appletv2 which kept the same resolution but compresses it so much that it's unwatchable. I couldn't tell if the handbrake preset properly deinterlaced the content due to the extreme compression. the whole 3.1GB 30 minute show compressed down to 300MB and was nothing but macroblocks due to the extreme compression

Any suggestions?


----------



## bwperez

This just started for me today after years of no issues. No comments on the show... it was the smallest file on my Tivo  I tried it on a second PC and from a second Tivo... same error.

*Bad Request*

Download failed to file: C:\Users\Brian\Programs\kmttg\v0P8c\Angelina Ballerina The Next Steps - Angelina and the Mini-Mouseling Angelinas Helpful Friend (11_11_2012).TiVo
Exit code: 0
% Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed

0 31 0 31 0 0 109 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 109
0 31 0 31 0 0 109 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
0 39 0 39 0 0 105 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 105


----------



## witwar

neither of these programs will allow downloading right now. New tivo update kill 3rd party downloads?


----------



## DougD

I am getting the same problems as bwperez where it says 
*bad request.
 etc.*


----------



## cherry ghost

pyTiVo and TiVo Desktop won't transfer either


----------



## moyekj

Yes, all my downloads from Elite, Premiere and S3 OLED all have same "bad request" error. TiVo must have screwed something up related to our accounts and MAK #s. However, MRS & MRV still work for me though which is a little surprising... (may be a problem if any unit reboots).


----------



## ThAbtO

My S2 and S3 Tivos are downloading just fine today.


----------



## ThAbtO

witwar said:


> neither of these programs will allow downloading right now. New tivo update kill 3rd party downloads?





DougD said:


> not sure if it is related but I went to tivo.com and it said "still processing your activation" for the tivo I am trying to transfer files from. (I am getting the same problems as bwperez where it says
> *bad request.
> etc. )*


*

If these are newly activated Tivos in your tivo.com account, it may take up to 24 hrs to get a Media Access Key and get transfers enabled.*


----------



## moyekj

Attempting a download via web browser the full error is:

*Bad Request*

session id missing

Never heard of this so called "session id" before...
Going to try a couple of phone home requests on my Premiere to see if that fixes it.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> Attempting a download via web browser the full error is:
> 
> *Bad Request*
> 
> session id missing
> 
> Never heard of this so called "session id" before...
> Going to try a couple of phone home requests on my Premiere to see if that fixes it.


Could this problem be exclusive to Premieres only?


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Could this problem be exclusive to Premieres only?


 As I mentioned above my S3 OLED unit has the problem too, so no. I think more likely it may depend on when your units last phoned home whether it works or not, or maybe some accounts got screwed up while others didn't. Not enough data points to draw conclusions at this point so just WAGs so far.


----------



## witwar

ThAbtO said:


> If these are newly activated Tivos in your tivo.com account, it may take up to 24 hrs to get a Media Access Key and get transfers enabled.


I have 2 premiere's and an S2 and all are over 2 years old. None of them will download anything. The premiers will however transfer from one to the other.


----------



## moyekj

Attempting to launch Netflix on my Premiere is giving me the stupid "V301" error which in the past only a reboot will resolve, so I'm going to cross my fingers and reboot once/if the net connect ever finishes...


----------



## javabird

I'm having the same issue today with my TivoHD using kmttg on Mac-- also unable to download with iTivo. 

Interestingly, I tried using the Tivo Transfer tool I still have installed and it's working. Unfortunately it doesn't download HD.


----------



## opieant

It looks like curl isn't sending the session ID (sid) cookie to the TiVo. If I manually enter the sid cookie, the download starts. The sid is in the cookie jar, but it isn't being sent to the server on the TiVo.


----------



## figmund

I too noticed neither of my TiVo HD's were allowing downloads via kmttg today. I turned on the option "use java for downloads instead of curl" in the kmttg config and was then able to download shows. :up:


----------



## moyekj

figmund said:


> I too noticed neither of my TiVo HD's were allowing downloads via kmttg today. I turned on the option "use java for downloads instead of curl" in the kmttg config and was then able to download shows. :up:


 Interesting. Works for me too. But the fact downloading with a browser doesn't work and that the curl download method that has worked for years no longer does implies there is something wrong still...


----------



## ThAbtO

opieant said:


> It looks like curl isn't sending the session ID (sid) cookie to the TiVo. If I manually enter the sid cookie, the download starts. The sid is in the cookie jar, but it isn't being sent to the server on the TiVo.





figmund said:


> I too noticed neither of my TiVo HD's were allowing downloads via kmttg today. I turned on the option "use java for downloads instead of curl" in the kmttg config and was then able to download shows. :up:


This must be why I was able to download from my Tivos today, I use Java downloads via KMTTG and not curl.

Edit: I just tried a download by the firefox browser and got the SID error.
Edit2: This is what I got with KMTTG set to "Not use Java"


Code:


<h2>Bad Request</h2>
Download failed to file: i:\video\Lone Ranger - 059 -  - Drink of Water 2013.02.15-10.00.TiVo
Exit code: 0
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0    31    0    31    0     0    248      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   248
  0    31    0    31    0     0    248      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
  0    39    0    39    0     0    178      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   178
Lone Ranger - 059 -  - Drink of Water 2013.02.15-10.00.TiVo: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!

With Java enabled, it works fine.

Edit 3: PyTivo gives me "Initiating Transfer, Please Wait", then Error 400.
PyTivo pushes work.


----------



## wmcbrine

Wow, even Series 2 is affected.


----------



## notting

Dumping the HTTP headers on mine showed it giving a session id cookie that was already expired (Sat Feb 16 00:00 GMT), so the client doesn't send it back to the Tivo. Hence, no session id. 

Setting the clock back on the computer 'fixes' it.


----------



## unitron

notting said:


> Dumping the HTTP headers on mine showed it giving a session id cookie that was already expired (Sat Feb 16 00:00 GMT), so the client doesn't send it back to the Tivo. Hence, no session id.
> 
> Setting the clock back on the computer 'fixes' it.


Is that true for those of us running Desktop?


----------



## unitron

notting said:


> Dumping the HTTP headers on mine showed it giving a session id cookie that was already expired (Sat Feb 16 00:00 GMT), so the client doesn't send it back to the Tivo. Hence, no session id.
> 
> Setting the clock back on the computer 'fixes' it.


To anwer my own question, it fixes it for Desktop as well.

I just told one of my PCs that today is the 13th, and started a transfer and it's doing it and doing it quickly.

So congratulations, notting, you found the reason.

Now we need TiVo to tell us the reason for the reason, including why S2s and S3s are affected, and even more important, we need for them to fix it.


----------



## sw10025

notting said:


> Dumping the HTTP headers on mine showed it giving a session id cookie that was already expired (Sat Feb 16 00:00 GMT), so the client doesn't send it back to the Tivo. Hence, no session id.
> 
> Setting the clock back on the computer 'fixes' it.


Weird - of all the things I thought to try to fix the problem, I would never have thought of that, but that seems to have resolved the problem (I'm running Tivo Desktop Plus on a PC with two Series 2s).


----------



## True Colors

figmund said:


> I too noticed neither of my TiVo HD's were allowing downloads via kmttg today. I turned on the option "use java for downloads instead of curl" in the kmttg config and was then able to download shows. :up:


Thanks figmund...... I tried your suggestion and it works perfectly.

kmttg comes to the rescue, once again

TC


----------



## Twoflower

Wow. I'm so used to random technology problems nobody can explain that I'm surprised to see so many people with the same problem I have! That boosts my spirits that I'm not alone in it.

I normally just point my web browser at my Tivo Premiere on my LAN and download files that way. I can't get the official Tivo Desktop software to work for some reason, but straight downloads by HTTP worked fine... until last night.

Is there a way to fix this other than setting the clock back? I'm not sure what you mean by "use java for downloads". (Kind of a neophyte here.)

Edit: Mighta helped if I'd read page one of the thread. I got a copy of KMTTG and installed it, found the setting in question. I'm in the middle of "disable transfers, wait, reenable them" as a solution which I'd googled up for this problem before, but once that's done, I'll try using this. VERY impressive program so far! Even connects to my videoredo!

EditEdit: WOOHOO! IT WORKS! KMTTG, you are my hero. I'm able to download my shows again! Thanks to everyone for the suggestions.


----------



## magilladke

notting said:


> Dumping the HTTP headers on mine showed it giving a session id cookie that was already expired (Sat Feb 16 00:00 GMT), so the client doesn't send it back to the Tivo. Hence, no session id.
> 
> Setting the clock back on the computer 'fixes' it.


Just wanted to say "thanks" for everyone posting the fixes. I am on traveling and needed to get this working. I did the date rollback first, then saw the java option.

I'm a programmer and have seen this type of issue before with javascript (and certificates). Glad someone dumped the headers to see what was really going on.

I think kmttg is fantastic and hope the underlying issue gets fixed soon. Thanks again!


----------



## wmcbrine

True Colors said:


> kmttg comes to the rescue, once again


Technically, the fact that it works in kmttg's Java mode is a bug in kmttg. It's a case of two wrongs making a right.


----------



## moyekj

wmcbrine said:


> Technically, the fact that it works in kmttg's Java mode is a bug in kmttg. It's a case of two wrongs making a right.


 It's actually not a bug since it is coded intentionally to accept any certificate, even expired ones as in this case.


----------



## unitron

The bug, apparently, is in the TiVos themselves, since rolling back the PC clock lets it work again.


----------



## magilladke

wmcbrine said:


> Technically, the fact that it works in kmttg's Java mode is a bug in kmttg. It's a case of two wrongs making a right.


People were seeing the issue with Tivo Desktop as well. This is why I figured it was more of a Tivo issue. Either way I'm just happy people were able to post a work around. Thanks everyone!


----------



## wmcbrine

moyekj said:


> It's actually not a bug since it is coded intentionally to accept any certificate, even expired ones as in this case.


It's a cookie, not a certificate.


----------



## morac

Found another work around for people using Firefox. Install the Cookie Manager+ add-on and edit the "sid" cookie to expire at a later date. In Firefox this appears to "stick" so going back to the TiVo web page doesn't cause the cookie to expire again. I don't use Chrome, but it looks like this add-on does the same thing.

Note curl has an option to read cookies from a file (--cookie). TiVo Desktop actually does that when it tries to download a program. It looks for a .cookie file in save to folder on the PC. The name of the file is the same name as the .TiVo file with a .cookie appended to it. So for example, if the TiVo file is "Curiosity - ''Did God Create the Universe'' (Recorded Aug 7, 2011, DSCHD).TiVo" the the cookie file would be "Curiosity - ''Did God Create the Universe'' (Recorded Aug 7, 2011, DSCHD).TiVo.cookie". Theoretically if you create a cookie file for curl to read and put an unexpired sid cookie in there, it should work. See this page.

I'm not sure how TiVo's going to go about fixing this for old boxes as I've fairly certain the cookie is coded into the box's software. When I looked at my browser cookies I found that all TiVo box cookies expired Feb 15, 2013. It was probably hard coded into the code to do that. Premieres can be updated, but with S2 and S3 not getting updates, I don't see how they can be fixed.


----------



## morac

Just to expand on what I wrote above. Type the following curl command to download the box's cookies:



> curl -c cookies.txt -d "tivo:MAK" http://tivoip:80


The current expiration date listed is the number "1360972800", which is the number of seconds since midnight of January 1, 1970. So simply change that number to when you want the cookie to expire. For example if you want it to expire next year, change it to 1392508800.

You can then use "curl -b cookies.txt" to read in the cookie file. As I mentioned above TiVo Desktop tries to read in a .cookie file with the same name as the .TiVo file it is downloading. It seems like it would be possible to trick it into using the cookie file.

Unfortunately I've found that the TiVo returns a different SID value each time curl makes a request, but apparently the TiVo doesn't care what SID is sent as long as it's valid. I "created" a new cookie for my S3 and gave it the same SID cookie value that my Premiere gave me and could download from my S3 using Firefox.


----------



## Fofer

So we change the date back on our computer to fix this? Can we then change it back? What a mess.


----------



## morac

Fofer said:


> So we change the date back on our computer to fix this? Can we then change it back? What a mess.


That or build your own cookie as I described above. I've found that the TiVo box (at least the S3 OLED) doesn't care what the value of the SID is, as long as it is in a valid format and is sent.


----------



## BigJon

Many thanks to notting, morac, unitron and the others who figured this out....and have pointed to this thread from the at least one other that is out there ranting on this subject. Just to be clear, is there an assumption here in the community that this is a planned obsolescence strategy on the part of TiVo to force folks out of perfectly good TiVo S2's and S3's? (I don't normally buy into conspiracy theories, but....). They just had a promotion to pay 99 bucks for a lifetime service plan on your S3/HD if you bought a Premier 4 through them. So, once again, are we not likely to see a software revision to the S3/HD's (or the S2's for that matter) that will fix this?

And for those of us who are not yet Jedi Masters with pytivo, and some of the other tricks out there, what is the easiest most foolproof way to update the cookie file on a TiVo HD TCD652160 upgraded to a 2tb drive, using TiVo Desktop as the PC/transfer interface (I can't just roll back my clock and leave it there for other reasons as the PC does other stuff beyond TiVo server duty). I am not entirely clear on what medium to use to type the command lines to set the next cookie expiration date out 25 years if that's what I want to do (and, if I want a 25 year expiration, why not?).

Thanks again for the help some of the members have put into this. 

BJ


----------



## moyekj

BigJon, if you use kmttg for downloads an easy workaround was already discovered and posted in this thread.
File-Configure-Program Options-Use java for downloads instead of curl

Can't help you with TiVo Desktop as I don't like to use it and don't have a full installation of it. I doubt TiVo will let this problem sit for too long without offering a workaround of their own.


----------



## jbrown13

Set my clock back to 2/13/2013 and Desktop started transferring again. Another bug from the TiVo software group that can't seem to release new versions without creating issues.


----------



## opieant

moyekj: For what it's worth, I modified kmttg to do the following as a workaround since my use of kmttg requires curl support:

- Add "--head" to the usual curl command line, and run curl so it only caches the cookie without trying to download
- Parse the value for the "sid" cookie from the cookie file
- Add the "sid" cookie to the usual curl command line with --cookie (or -b, if you prefer), and run curl to download the file

My implementation of this makes use of some of my previous modifications to kmttg, so unfortunately my code can't just be added directly into the current source. I just wanted to suggest this approach since it works nicely, but you may have a better idea.


----------



## pL86

Thanks to everyone who figured this out - too bad I didn't find this answer before I reinstalled Windows. What a hassle...

One question - does the date need to be set before February 13 every time before transferring a recording to the PC? Or is once enough and going forward, this step doesn't need to be done?


----------



## Fofer

jbrown13 said:


> Set my clock back to 2/13/2013 and Desktop started transferring again. Another bug from the TiVo software group that can't seem to release new versions without creating issues.


To be fair, this bug was probably there since the first version, it's just that the date of Feb. 16th 2013 triggered it.


----------



## Fofer

morac said:


> That or build your own cookie as I described above. I've found that the TiVo box (at least the S3 OLED) doesn't care what the value of the SID is, as long as it is in a valid format and is sent.


Now I am curious, how does building a browser cookie on my computer take care of this? Do iTiVo and kmttg use and share these same cookies?


----------



## moyekj

opieant said:


> moyekj: For what it's worth, I modified kmttg to do the following as a workaround since my use of kmttg requires curl support:
> 
> - Add "--head" to the usual curl command line, and run curl so it only caches the cookie without trying to download
> - Parse the value for the "sid" cookie from the cookie file
> - Add the "sid" cookie to the usual curl command line with --cookie (or -b, if you prefer), and run curl to download the file
> 
> My implementation of this makes use of some of my previous modifications to kmttg, so unfortunately my code can't just be added directly into the current source. I just wanted to suggest this approach since it works nicely, but you may have a better idea.


 OK thanks. I tried this out and got it to work. Run 1st with --head and without an output file, parse stdout to grab the sid and then run a 2nd time normal way with --cookie sid=xxxx. This also means the cookie file (--cookie-jar) is no longer needed when doing it that way. I'll keep the code on hand in case it becomes necessary for next release.


----------



## morac

Fofer said:


> Now I am curious, how does building a browser cookie on my computer take care of this? Do iTiVo and kmttg use and share these same cookies?


The TiVo http server is simply looking for a SID cookie, it doesn't seem to care if it gets one that doesn't match the one it set. The reason it's currently failing is because no cookie is sent since it expired. Building your own violates RFC standards, but it works so who cares.


----------



## opieant

morac said:


> That or build your own cookie as I described above. I've found that the TiVo box (at least the S3 OLED) doesn't care what the value of the SID is, as long as it is in a valid format and is sent.


I just checked this out since I had to see it to believe it. Sure enough, it works, and formatting doesn't seem to matter either. The TiVo seems to accept any string of at least one character as a valid session ID. Considering that, it's amazing they bothered to write the code to check if the "sid" cookie is sent at all. The programmers just needed to slack off a tiny bit more and this transfer problem never would have cropped up.


----------



## tluxon

morac said:


> Just to expand on what I wrote above. Type the following curl command to download the box's cookies:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> curl -c cookies.txt -d "tivo:MAK" http://tivoip:80
> 
> The current expiration date listed is the number "1360972800", which is the number of seconds since midnight of January 1, 1970. So simply change that number to when you want the cookie to expire. For example if you want it to expire next year, change it to 1392508800.
> 
> You can then use "curl -b cookies.txt" to read in the cookie file. As I mentioned above TiVo Desktop tries to read in a .cookie file with the same name as the .TiVo file it is downloading. It seems like it would be possible to trick it into using the cookie file.
> 
> Unfortunately I've found that the TiVo returns a different SID value each time curl makes a request, but apparently the TiVo doesn't care what SID is sent as long as it's valid. I "created" a new cookie for my S3 and gave it the same SID cookie value that my Premiere gave me and could download from my S3 using Firefox.


I was able to see that the cookies.txt files created from each of my TiVoHDs contained the "1360972800" value, but I'm not clear on whether you were describing making it a global (all the cookies in the TiVo box) change or if it needs to be sent as an argument for each download request. When I commanded


Code:


curl [B]-b[/B] cookies.txt -d "tivo:MAK" http://tivoip:80

 to upload the edited cookies.txt file to the TiVo, it doesn't seem to have done anything because a subsequent


Code:


curl -c cookies.txt -d "tivo:MAK" http://tivoip:80

 still created a cookies.txt file containing the "1360972800" value.

I guess I'm not quite understanding this...


----------



## moyekj

tluxon said:


> I guess I'm not quite understanding this...


 All you need to do for curl to work is use:
--cookie sid=abc

As discussed above the TiVo http server doesn't seem to care what the actual sid value is as long as there is one.


----------



## tluxon

moyekj said:


> All you need to do for curl to work is use:
> --cookie sid=abc
> 
> As discussed above the TiVo http server doesn't seem to care what the actual sid value is as long as there is one.


So the idea isn't to change the expiry time value of the cookie residing on the TiVo - but to just tweak the download request by substituting a dummy "cookie" string for the standard cookie string? Does that require downloads to be done on a manual basis or can this tweak be done on a more global basis?


----------



## moyekj

v0p9l version released with above discussed fix/workaround for curl downloads. Also contains new Season Passes Export button to export to csv file among some other things. See release_notes for all the details.


----------



## morac

tluxon said:


> So the idea isn't to change the expiry time value of the cookie residing on the TiVo - but to just tweak the download request by substituting a dummy "cookie" string for the standard cookie string? Does that require downloads to be done on a manual basis or can this tweak be done on a more global basis?


It depends on what program you are using to do the download. You can add a cookie that doesn't expire to most web browsers. TiVo Desktop uses curl, but it specifies it's own parameters so it's not really something you can automate. Third party programs that use curl can be changed as needed. So except for TiVo Desktop it can be done "globally".

I'm wondering if it would be possibly to replace the curl.exe in the TiVo Desktop folder with a batch file that simple calls curl.exe with the required "--cookie" argument. That would work depending on whether or not TiVo Desktop tried to run "curl" or "curl.exe". If TiVo Desktop calls curl.exe specifically there are still ways of doing this, but it becomes more difficult. At that point it would be easier to modify the source code of curl to hard code the cookie so a command line argument isn't needed.


----------



## tluxon

moyekj said:


> v0p9l version released with above discussed fix/workaround for curl downloads. Also contains new Season Passes Export button to export to csv file among some other things. See release_notes for all the details.


That was quick. Thanks!


----------



## howards

moyekj said:


> v0p9l version released with above discussed fix/workaround for curl downloads. Also contains new Season Passes Export button to export to csv file among some other things. See release_notes for all the details.


Thanks so much for the quick release fix for kmttg. Works fine now using curl. If only Tivo Desktop engineers were as responsive as you!


----------



## howards

morac said:


> I'm wondering if it would be possibly to replace the curl.exe in the TiVo Desktop folder with a batch file that simple calls curl.exe with the required "--cookie" argument. That would work depending on whether or not TiVo Desktop tried to run "curl" or "curl.exe". If TiVo Desktop calls curl.exe specifically there are still ways of doing this, but it becomes more difficult. At that point it would be easier to modify the source code of curl to hard code the cookie so a command line argument isn't needed.


I gave this a try. Didn't work - failed with "unknown error." I think this means Tivo Deskop calls curl.exe (which I renamed to something else).


----------



## caddyroger

Ok I just tried the new kmttg_v0p9l. When I start a program it will start for a couple of seconds then repeats. After about 5 tries it will go to this or similar.

*Bad Request*

Download failed to file: <parsed filename>.TiVo
Exit code: 0
% Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed

0 31 0 0 0 0 0 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 31 0 0 86 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 31000
0 39 0 39 0 0 55 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 55

It does this about 4 time and the it will end. I reset the the clock back to 02-13-2013, and still did not help. 
 I reinstalled kmttg_v0p9k and set the clock back to 02-13-2013


----------



## howards

I posted this Tivo Desktop problem to Tivo directly last night. Got this answer:

-------------

We were made aware of an issue with the Desktop software this morning. We are actively investigating the issue. Most of these appear to have happened with security updates on the computer, router, or operating systems. You can use this link for troubleshooting procedures: Answer Title: TiVo Desktop for PC: Troubleshooting
Answer Link: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/196
If this doesn't work, please give it 24-48 hours and test Desktop then. If you are still not able to transfer, please let us know.

------------------------

My reply:

It has nothing to do with security up on the computer, router, or operating systems. It is caused by Tivo using an expired coookie. See TivoCommunity discussion at:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9526972#post9526972

Only Tivo can fix this. If you are telling people to update their computers or routers, you are wasting a lot of people's time on things that won't work.

-------------

Maybe it will do some good.


----------



## moyekj

caddyroger said:


> Ok I just tried the new kmttg_v0p9l. When I start a program it will start for a couple of seconds then repeats. After about 5 tries it will go to this or similar.
> 
> *Bad Request*
> 
> Download failed to file: <parsed filename>.TiVo
> Exit code: 0
> % Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
> Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed
> 
> 0 31 0 0 0 0 0 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
> 0 31 0 31 0 0 86 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 31000
> 0 39 0 39 0 0 55 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 55
> 
> It does this about 4 time and the it will end. I reset the the clock back to 02-13-2013, and still did not help.
> I reinstalled kmttg_v0p9k and set the clock back to 02-13-2013


 Sounds like you are not running v0p9l version to me. Unless you see --cookie sid=abc as part of the curl command then you are not running the right version. Works for me and others already posted it works for them too, so if you are using the right version then beats me - java downloads is still another option.


----------



## ThAbtO

I have been using the Java option in KMTTG and it was why I never encountered that SID problem.


----------



## unitron

BigJon said:


> Many thanks to notting, morac, unitron and the others who figured this out...
> 
> BJ


The only glory I can claim is to have noticed that notting figured out what was going on.


----------



## unitron

howards said:


> I posted this Tivo Desktop problem to Tivo directly last night. Got this answer:
> 
> -------------
> 
> We were made aware of an issue with the Desktop software this morning. We are actively investigating the issue. Most of these appear to have happened with security updates on the computer, router, or operating systems. You can use this link for troubleshooting procedures: Answer Title: TiVo Desktop for PC: Troubleshooting
> Answer Link: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/196
> If this doesn't work, please give it 24-48 hours and test Desktop then. If you are still not able to transfer, please let us know.
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> My reply:
> 
> It has nothing to do with security up on the computer, router, or operating systems. It is caused by Tivo using an expired coookie. See TivoCommunity discussion at:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9526972#post9526972
> 
> Only Tivo can fix this. If you are telling people to update their computers or routers, you are wasting a lot of people's time on things that won't work.
> 
> -------------
> 
> Maybe it will do some good.


Too bad nobody at TiVo is smart enough, or humble enough, to check here on TCF for the answer first.


----------



## caddyroger

moyekj said:


> Sounds like you are not running v0p9l version to me. Unless you see --cookie sid=abc as part of the curl command then you are not running the right version. Works for me and others already posted it works for them too, so if you are using the right version then beats me - java downloads is still another option.


How do I check curl for cookie sid=abc. Also will the java command work with the auto download feature


----------



## javabird

moyekj said:


> BigJon, if you use kmttg for downloads an easy workaround was already discovered and posted in this thread.
> File-Configure-Program Options-Use java for downloads instead of curl
> 
> Can't help you with TiVo Desktop as I don't like to use it and don't have a full installation of it. I doubt TiVo will let this problem sit for too long without offering a workaround of their own.


Switching to java downloads is not working for me (Mac OS 10.8.x mountain lion) - I'm using the latest version of kmttg.


----------



## ThAbtO

javabird said:


> Switching to java downloads is not working for me (Mac OS 10.8.x mountain lion) - I'm using the latest version of kmttg.


Apple products are currently blocking Java, so this might apply.


----------



## moyekj

javabird said:


> Switching to java downloads is not working for me (Mac OS 10.8.x mountain lion) - I'm using the latest version of kmttg.


 If you have v0p9l version released today you shouldn't need java download option.


----------



## moyekj

caddyroger said:


> How do I check curl for cookie sid=abc. Also will the java command work with the auto download feature


 kmttg spits out the curl command being used once download starts. Yes java downloads work with auto transfers.


----------



## caddyroger

moyekj said:


> kmttg spits out the curl command being used once download starts. Yes java downloads work with auto transfers.


Thanks this time Java worked. I like curl because it is a little faster then java I believe.
I seems like every thing try turns to **** for me.


----------



## unitron

caddyroger said:


> ...
> I seems like every thing try turns to **** for me.


Welcome to the club.

Do I really have to tell you what happened when we tried to set up a membership database and print up membership cards?


----------



## LynnL999

In unrelated news, I really like the export season pass feature. Thank you for adding this


----------



## mattack

ThAbtO said:


> Apple products are currently blocking Java, so this might apply.


(I know there was an updated kmttg which makes the Java workaround unnecessary...)

But wasn't here a new Java released beyond the blocked version? I thought there was.


----------



## rileyrd

Here is an explanation of the problem:

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2013-02...campaign=Feed:+ZatzNotFunny+(Zatz+Not+Funny!)

Hope that helps.


----------



## javabird

moyekj said:


> If you have v0p9l version released today you shouldn't need java download option.


Thanks! I was using the previous version. Just DL'd v0p9l and it seems to be working now.

(BTW, the Java issue on Macs was fixed about a week ago.)


----------



## shack1108

javabird said:


> I'm having the same issue today with my TivoHD using kmttg on Mac-- also unable to download with iTivo.
> 
> Interestingly, I tried using the Tivo Transfer tool I still have installed and it's working. Unfortunately it doesn't download HD.


If you're looking for a fix for iTivo, here's one that I found:

First, open Terminal and type in this command: 'curl -c cookies.txt -d "tivo:MAK" http:/ /tivoip:80'
(replace "MAK" with the Media Access Key and "tivoip" with the ip of your tivo) (and it won't let me post any "links" since it's my second post so remove the space between the first and second slash)
Then cookies.txt will be placed in your home folder.
Open it, and change the value 1360972800 to whatever you want (it's the number of seconds past January 1, 1970 that the cookie will expire). I just changed the first 1 to a 2.
Then, save it to some folder out of the way (I just threw it in my Documents folder).
Then, go to iTivo in the Applications folder, right-click, and click "Show Package Contents". Go to Contents, then Resources, then right-click on http-fetcher.pl, and open it in Text-Edit. Once there, change "-c /tmp/cookies.txt" to "-b /Users/'homefolder'/Documents/cookies.txt" (change 'homefolder' to the name of your user account). Then re-open iTivo and it should start working again!


----------



## morac

I found a very simple set and forget work around for TiVo Desktop. 
See this post for details.

Basically you need to add *cookie = "sid=abc"* to the curl configuration file that TiVo Desktop uses.


----------



## twdix

"edit the "sid" cookie to expire at a later date"

Can you explain how to do this?

Disregard my question... The fix described in the post 30 of the "Sudden file transfer failure: kmttg and Tivo Desktop" thread works perfectly.


----------



## pesto126

Just ran into a strange issue that I am hopeful you all can help with.. so, once I got the whole Jave vs Curl thing figured out and can download programs again (Whohoo)... I noticed that my episode numbers appear to be off by one in the metadata files.

For example - here is a dump from a file I downloaded off my TIvo premier this afternoon:

title : Too Cute!
seriesTitle : Too Cute!
description : A Shar-Pei keeps his toys away from his siblings; a young cairn terrier sets off on an adventure; a tiny boxer's grandfather steers him toward glory. 
time : 2013-02-09T21:00:00Z
isEpisode : true
iso_duration : PT59M58S
originalAirDate : 2012-12-22T00:00:00Z
episodeTitle : Puppy Love
isEpisodic : true
showingBits : 4611
tvRating : x3
episodeNumber : 207
displayMajorNumber : 630
callsign : APLHD
seriesId : SH01391049
programId : EP013910490014
vProgramGenre : 
vSeriesGenre : 
vSeriesGenre : 

Episode Title shows as Puppy Love and episode number a 207 - when I look this up on TVDB - Puppy Love shows as episode 208.. The program really is Puppy Love.. but the number appears wrong.

I tried it again on a Tivo HD machine using How It's Made... same issue:

title : How It's Made
seriesTitle : How It's Made
description : Iron bathtubs; hopi kachina dolls; mine truck engine. 
time : 2013-02-16T09:30:00Z
isEpisode : true
iso_duration : PT30M
originalAirDate : 2012-12-04T00:00:00Z
isEpisodic : true
showingBits : 4611
tvRating : x3
episodeNumber : 2010
displayMajorNumber : 622
callsign : SCIHD
seriesId : SH415402
programId : EP4154020545
vProgramGenre : Documentary
vProgramGenre : Science
vSeriesGenre : Documentary
vSeriesGenre : Science
vSeriesGenre : Documentary
vSeriesGenre : Science and Nature
vHost : Adams|Lynne

The show is about Iron Bathtubs.. but should be listed as 2011 (season 20, episode 11).

Has anyone else noticed this? I typically wouldn't care except I'm also using a Plex server which is crazy particular about episode naming or it doesn't work properly...

Thx!!


----------



## moyekj

pesto126, the problem is the local TiVo guide database does not always have accurate episode information, and in many cases doesn't have episode information at all. For series 4 units kmttg uses alternate sources to supplement the metadata which typically is more accurate and complete. Technically something similar could be done for series 3 units (getting additional info from middlemind.tivo.com) but that is not currently implemented in kmttg.


----------



## pesto126

Thanks Moyekj - thought it was something like that. Oh well.. in the end, its not that important.. just wish this was more accurate or could be intercepted by kmttg and updated using TVDB to generate the episode number.


----------



## lpwcomp

pesto126 said:


> Thanks Moyekj - thought it was something like that. Oh well.. in the end, its not that important.. just wish this was more accurate or could be intercepted by kmttg and updated using TVDB to generate the episode number.


The information available from thetvdb.com isn't always accurate either. You have to remember, it is mostly entered by users.

Data for those two series on zap2it is very confusing. "Too Cute!" has no season & episodes numbers at all and is listed by year.

Information for "How It's Made" is even more confusing. Neither zapt2it nor the TiVo admit to the existence of a season 20, while both IMDB and thetvdb agree there is one but disagree on which episode is which. The only source that has information about an episode whose OAD is 12/04/2012 is zap2it, and that is only if you look at the page for that particular programId (http://tvlistings.zap2it.com/tv/how-its-made/EP004154020545?aid=zap2it)


----------



## andrew1883

I ran into this problem and was advised (in another thread here) to look at the latest kmttg and other options. Downloaded v0p9l (was using v0p7m) and it's transferring fine! 

I'll add my thanks to the others' for the quick response (and add my contempt for TiVo's response quoted above).

=aw


----------



## gtstephenson

moyekj said:


> If you have v0p9l version released today you shouldn't need java download option.


I tried to install kmttg_v0p91l but find the jar file (having been properly associated) will not properly open the application.

Yes, I did uninstall my 64 bit java and install the latest 32 bit flavor. I did manually associate the javaw.exe file with kmttg.jar and when I look at running services the app is running but nothing is presented on the screen.

One more clue:
assoc .jar=jarfile gives me "Access is denied" response. Had to associate the file with right click on the kmttg.jar and point to java.

Ideas anyone?

Tom S


----------



## moyekj

gtstephenson said:


> I tried to install kmttg_v0p91l but find the jar file (having been properly associated) will not properly open the application.
> 
> Yes, I did uninstall my 64 bit java and install the latest 32 bit flavor. I did manually associate the javaw.exe file with kmttg.jar and when I look at running services the app is running but nothing is presented on the screen.
> 
> One more clue:
> assoc .jar=jarfile gives me "Access is denied" response. Had to associate the file with right click on the kmttg.jar and point to java.
> 
> Ideas anyone?
> 
> Tom S


 Read the Wiki page:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/windows_installation

If you don't have proper association then follow instructions given in the Wiki with administrator account. You probably need to set the jarFile association from Administrator cmd prompt with something like (adjust to proper full path to your javaw.exe):
ftype jarfile="C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\javaw.exe" -jar "%1" %*
(Java installer typically takes care of this for you so not sure why it's not the case for you).


----------



## AlMejias

morac said:


> I found a very simple set and forget work around for TiVo Desktop.
> See (link) for details.
> 
> Basically you need to add *cookie = "sid=abc"* to the curl configuration file that TiVo Desktop uses.


Thanks for the tip! So far, it seems to be working! I'll know for sure in a day or two.

In my case there was no curl.conf file in my Tivo Desktop install or config folders so I created a file in the suggested folder and added that line to it. It worked! Until there is a permanent fix that will work with the browser download method as well, this will do.


----------



## SixString

My ReadyNAS will automatically back up all KUID files. As of yesterday, it fails with the same error message (Session ID missing). Unfortunately, I can't reset the time on my NAS! 

Hopefully, Tivo will push out a fix, but I wonder if they'll bother with older HD units (like mine).


----------



## ThAbtO

SixString said:


> My ReadyNAS will automatically back up all KUID files. As of yesterday, it fails with the same error message (Session ID missing). Unfortunately, I can't reset the time on my NAS!
> 
> Hopefully, Tivo will push out a fix, but I wonder if they'll bother with older HD units (like mine).


If you are using KMTTG, update it.


----------



## degobahjunk

notting said:


> Dumping the HTTP headers on mine showed it giving a session id cookie that was already expired (Sat Feb 16 00:00 GMT), so the client doesn't send it back to the Tivo. Hence, no session id.
> 
> Setting the clock back on the computer 'fixes' it.


I've been googling, uninstalling, re-installing, re-booting, using the TiVoDesktopCleaner, clearing my cache, moving files, system restore.... on & on.  I could not figure out why the last day my files transferred was 2/15/13. I have a laptop running XP Pro SP3. I use Desktop 2.5.1 & I kept getting, "An internal error has occurred." I just recovered last week from a complete hard drive failure and subsequent replacement, and have been slowly getting all my programs up & running, codecs figured out, etc. Just when I thought I got TiVo Desktop 2.5.1 working great, it show all my programs on my TiVo HD but then just wouldn't transfer them for the last few days. Thank you to notting  for posting this crazy simple "fix." I hope TiVo fixes this for real soon, because I can't keep the date wrong on my computer all the time.....


----------



## unitron

degobahjunk said:


> I've been googling, uninstalling, re-installing, re-booting, using the TiVoDesktopCleaner, clearing my cache, moving files, system restore.... on & on.  I could not figure out why the last day my files transferred was 2/15/13. I have a laptop running XP Pro SP3. I use Desktop 2.5.1 & I kept getting, "An internal error has occurred." I just recovered last week from a complete hard drive failure and subsequent replacement, and have been slowly getting all my programs up & running, codecs figured out, etc. Just when I thought I got TiVo Desktop 2.5.1 working great, it show all my programs on my TiVo HD but then just wouldn't transfer them for the last few days. Thank you to notting  for posting this crazy simple "fix." I hope TiVo fixes this for real soon, because I can't keep the date wrong on my computer all the time.....


morac's already figured out the fix for TiVo Desktop (though I wonder why you're running an older version of it)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9527463#post9527463

Basically you add a line of text to the curl.conf file in your TiVo Desktop installation, or just overwrite it with the one he provides.

I've already done it and it works great, like there was never a problem in the first place.


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> v0p9l version released with above discussed fix/workaround for curl downloads. Also contains new Season Passes Export button to export to csv file among some other things. See release_notes for all the details.


Thanks for the quick update. Yes the new version works fine using either java or curl to download.

Now I have a question. Is there any reason to use one method or the other when both work? I see no difference in trasfer speed.


----------



## degobahjunk

unitron said:


> morac's already figured out the fix for TiVo Desktop (though I wonder why you're running an older version of it)


I had a lot of problems when I upgraded a few years ago.... so I downgraded voluntarily. I can't seem to get Morac's curl.conf solution to work.

I downloaded the curl.conf file right into my TiVo Downloads folder (since I didn't have one at all, I think I deleted it yesterday in my hours & hours of trying everything I could think of or read about with the "An internal error occurred" issue I was having until I finally found a few threads on here that actually addressed the real problem) but as soon as I changed my computer's calendar date to the actual date, the transfers failed again.

Thinking I need to reboot... again....


----------



## unitron

degobahjunk said:


> I had a lot of problems when I upgraded a few years ago.... so I downgraded voluntarily. I can't seem to get Morac's curl.conf solution to work.
> 
> I downloaded the curl.conf file right into my TiVo Downloads folder (since I didn't have one at all, I think I deleted it yesterday in my hours & hours of trying everything I could think of or read about with the "An internal error occurred" issue I was having until I finally found a few threads on here that actually addressed the real problem) but as soon as I changed my computer's calendar date to the actual date, the transfers failed again.
> 
> Thinking I need to reboot... again....


For the edification of future readers, I quote myself again:

" To quote myself from another thread

"You may be looking for it in the wrong place.

Desktop install in Program Files, but also sticks some stuff, including curl.conf, in the user profile section.

That morac post I link to shows how to find it for XP and Vista and up. "

For instance, here's where mine is on an XP machine

C:\Documents and Settings\unitron\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop "


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> Now I have a question. Is there any reason to use one method or the other when both work? I see no difference in trasfer speed.


 Not really. Years ago some had issues getting curl downloads to work reliably for whatever reason so pure java-based alternative was created.


----------



## cautionespn

shack1108 said:


> If you're looking for a fix for iTivo, here's one that I found:
> 
> First, open Terminal and type in this command: 'curl -c cookies.txt -d "tivo:MAK" http:/ /tivoip:80'
> (replace "MAK" with the Media Access Key and "tivoip" with the ip of your tivo) (and it won't let me post any "links" since it's my second post so remove the space between the first and second slash)
> Then cookies.txt will be placed in your home folder.
> Open it, and change the value 1360972800 to whatever you want (it's the number of seconds past January 1, 1970 that the cookie will expire). I just changed the first 1 to a 2.
> Then, save it to some folder out of the way (I just threw it in my Documents folder).
> Then, go to iTivo in the Applications folder, right-click, and click "Show Package Contents". Go to Contents, then Resources, then right-click on http-fetcher.pl, and open it in Text-Edit. Once there, change "-c /tmp/cookies.txt" to "-b /Users/'homefolder'/Documents/cookies.txt" (change 'homefolder' to the name of your user account). Then re-open iTivo and it should start working again!


Here is an easier workaround for this. 

Go to /Applications
Find iTivo, right click and choose "Duplicate"
Right click on the newly created iTivo Copy and choose "Show Package Contents"
Navigate to Contents > Resources and find http-fetcher.pl
Edit this in your favorite text editor 
On the line with:



Code:


$shellScript = "curl -q \'http://$tivoip\:80/download/$showNAME\.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=$showID\' -c /tmp/cookies.txt --retry 12 --retry-delay 10 --digest -u tivo:$MAK -o $target --stderr $TivoDir/iTiVoDL";


Change to:



Code:


$shellScript = "curl --cookie sid=abc -q \'http://$tivoip\:80/download/$showNAME\.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=$showID\' -c /tmp/cookies.txt --retry 12 --retry-delay 10 --digest -u tivo:$MAK -o $target --stderr $TivoDir/iTiVoDL";


Save and launch. Problem gone.


----------



## MHunter1

For those of us who prefer transferring shows using TiVoPlayList (rather than KMTTG, pyTiVo, or Desktop), is there any solution other than changing the clock back?


----------



## lpwcomp

MHunter1 said:


> For those of us who prefer transferring shows using TiVoPlayList (rather than KMTTG, pyTiVo, or Desktop), is there any solution other than changing the clock back?


You might try asking that question here.


----------



## Fofer

lpwcomp said:


> You might try asking that question here.


That's an email address? "[email protected]"?? Is that the developer of TiVoPlayList?

EDIT: Yes, I guess so: http://tivoplaylist.dyndns.org


----------



## degobahjunk

I gave up & just downloaded the newest Desktop 2.8.3. Altered the curl.conf file & I'm back up & running. For those running 2.5.1, the curl.conf fix just doesn't work, as far as I can tell. I don't think there was a curl.conf file to begin with. I re-installed it afresh, just to be sure. It must have some other way of doing things.... I'm completely self-taught, know enough to get by, and rely on the kindness & knowledge of folks like notting, morac, & unitron putting their know-how out here in the public forum for those of us still learning. Can't thank you enough!! And thanks to morac for mentioning that maybe my Desktop version was just too old... yep, that was the problem. I'm a, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it, type"... but it finally broke. It was time to update.

JW


----------



## lpwcomp

Fofer said:


> That's an email address? "[email protected]"?? Is that the developer of TiVoPlayList?
> 
> EDIT: Yes, I guess so: http://tivoplaylist.dyndns.org


I didn't mean to post that actually. It was meant to be a link to the original TiVoPlayList thread in the TCF. But yes, that is the e-mail addy of the developer. Or you could PM him.


----------



## CoxInPHX

I don't see any Twitter messages to Margret, has anyone contacted her directly? She got the missing Season & Episode # issue fixed very quickly after TiVo support did nothing.


----------



## unitron

degobahjunk said:


> I gave up & just downloaded the newest Desktop 2.8.3. Altered the curl.conf file & I'm back up & running. For those running 2.5.1, the curl.conf fix just doesn't work, as far as I can tell. I don't think there was a curl.conf file to begin with. I re-installed it afresh, just to be sure. It must have some other way of doing things.... I'm completely self-taught, know enough to get by, and rely on the kindness & knowledge of folks like notting, morac, & unitron putting their know-how out here in the public forum for those of us still learning. Can't thank you enough!! And thanks to morac for mentioning that maybe my Desktop version was just too old... yep, that was the problem. I'm a, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it, type"... but it finally broke. It was time to update.
> 
> JW


If it ain't broke, wait 15 minutes. Someone will release a new version of something else you can't avoid using and that will break it.


----------



## Marconi

shack1108 said:


> If you're looking for a fix for iTivo, here's one that I found:
> 
> First, open Terminal and type in this command: 'curl -c cookies.txt -d "tivo:MAK" http:/ /tivoip:80'
> (replace "MAK" with the Media Access Key and "tivoip" with the ip of your tivo) (and it won't let me post any "links" since it's my second post so remove the space between the first and second slash)
> Then cookies.txt will be placed in your home folder.
> Open it, and change the value 1360972800 to whatever you want (it's the number of seconds past January 1, 1970 that the cookie will expire). I just changed the first 1 to a 2.
> Then, save it to some folder out of the way (I just threw it in my Documents folder).
> Then, go to iTivo in the Applications folder, right-click, and click "Show Package Contents". Go to Contents, then Resources, then right-click on http-fetcher.pl, and open it in Text-Edit. Once there, change "-c /tmp/cookies.txt" to "-b /Users/'homefolder'/Documents/cookies.txt" (change 'homefolder' to the name of your user account). Then re-open iTivo and it should start working again!


It's actually much easier than that, but http-fetcher.pl is the key. Open this in a text editor and change the part of the curl command that says:

-c /tmp/cookies.txt

to

-b sid=123

That's it. No need to use a cookie jar file. Just hard code the cookie right into curl. So, to use part of your instructions:

...go to iTivo in the Applications folder, right-click, and click "Show Package Contents". Go to Contents, then Resources, then right-click on http-fetcher.pl, and open it in Text-Edit. Once there, change "-c /tmp/cookies.txt" to "-b sid=123" . Then re-open iTivo and it should start working again!


----------



## Marconi

cautionespn said:


> Here is an easier workaround for this.
> 
> Go to /Applications
> Find iTivo, right click and choose "Duplicate"
> Right click on the newly created iTivo Copy and choose "Show Package Contents"
> Navigate to Contents > Resources and find http-fetcher.pl
> Edit this in your favorite text editor
> On the line with:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> $shellScript = "curl -q \'http://$tivoip\:80/download/$showNAME\.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=$showID\' -c /tmp/cookies.txt --retry 12 --retry-delay 10 --digest -u tivo:$MAK -o $target --stderr $TivoDir/iTiVoDL";
> 
> 
> Change to:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> $shellScript = "curl --cookie sid=abc -q \'http://$tivoip\:80/download/$showNAME\.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=$showID\' -c /tmp/cookies.txt --retry 12 --retry-delay 10 --digest -u tivo:$MAK -o $target --stderr $TivoDir/iTiVoDL";
> 
> 
> Save and launch. Problem gone.


If you're going to use --cookie, you probably ought to remove "-c /tmp/cookies.txt"


----------



## sanjonny

I have been trying to do a few custom encodings for several different circumstances and have run into a problem.

I am not sure if my syntax is incorrect or if kmttg is not relaying the command correctly or what is going on.

I want to boost the sound in my encodes (as mentioned earlier in this thread) and have tried several ways and now am trying to do it using handbrake encode.

I have the following line in my custom profile.


Code:


HANDBRAKE -i INPUT -t 1 -c 1 -f mkv -e x264 --cfr -q 24.0 -a 1 -aencoder lame -C -B 128 -6 dpl1 -D 1 -Y 720 -X 1280 -m -x ref=2:bframes=4:b-adapt=2:subme=6:mixed-refs=0:weightb=0:8x8dct=0:trellis=1:nr=150:vbv-maxrate=10000:vbv-bufsize=10000 -v -o OUTPUT

Which appears to work okay, but when I try and include --gain 5 which is the handbrake code to boost the gain on my audio encode, I get errors from kmttg and it will halt.

I have tried putting it in a couple different places and verified that it works in the regular handbrake cli. Below is the command in kmttg encode:



Code:


HANDBRAKE -i INPUT -t 1 -c 1 -f mkv -e x264 --cfr -q 24.0 -a 1 -aencoder lame -C -B 128 -6 dpl1 -D 1 --gain 5 -Y 720 -X 1280 -m -x ref=2:bframes=4:b-adapt=2:subme=6:mixed-refs=0:weightb=0:8x8dct=0:trellis=1:nr=150:vbv-maxrate=10000:vbv-bufsize=10000 -v -o OUTPUT

Below is the handbrake cli code:


Code:


HANDBRAKECLI -i work2test.mpg -t 1 -c 1 -f mkv -e x264 --cfr -q 24.0 -a 1 -aencoder lame -C -B 128 -6 dpl1 -D 1 --gain 5 -Y 480 -X 854 -m -x ref=2:bframes=4:b-adapt=2:subme=6:mixed-refs=0:weightb=0:8x8dct=0:trellis=1:nr=150:vbv-maxrate=10000:vbv-bufsize=10000 -v -o work2test

and that seems to encode and work fine.

Is this something that is not passing thru correctly to handbrakecli or what? Is there any way to get a log of what is going on with the encode in handbrake thru kmttg (like being able to see a log of the kmttg commands after encoding?)


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> Is this something that is not passing thru correctly to handbrakecli or what? Is there any way to get a log of what is going on with the encode in handbrake thru kmttg (like being able to see a log of the kmttg commands after encoding?)


What version of handbrake are you using? When I try with version 0.9.5 with --gain option I get error that option doesn't exist:
C:\home\kmttg\handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe: unrecognized option `--gain'
unknown option (--gain)

If I switch to a more recent version such as 0.9.8 then it works. So I'm guessing perhaps you are not pointing kmttg at a recent installation under File-Configure-Programs.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> What version of handbrake are you using? When I try with version 0.9.5 with --gain option I get error that option doesn't exist:
> C:\home\kmttg\handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe: unrecognized option `--gain'
> unknown option (--gain)
> 
> If I switch to a more recent version such as 0.9.8 then it works. So I'm guessing perhaps you are not pointing kmttg at a recent installation under File-Configure-Programs.


ah, for some reason I didn't even think about that.I just figured that all the non kmttg stuff was automatically updated to the latest versions. at least that makes total sense.

when I get the kinks worked out, I think I will have some helpful encode profiles to load up.

one other thought, if there any way to be able to have an input field in kmttg? for example, I am trying to come up with something that could also process tv shows on DVD and encode and such, but you need to be able to select the program number on the disc for it to work (I think). still playing with it.


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> one other thought, if there any way to be able to have an input field in kmttg? for example, I am trying to come up with something that could also process tv shows on DVD and encode and such, but you need to be able to select the program number on the disc for it to work (I think). still playing with it.


 For something like a DVD you can use a ripper that rips main title to a single file (plenty of them have that option) and use FILES tab in kmttg as your entry point.


----------



## ThAbtO

I use:


DVD Decrypter, to rip DVDs using IFO mode for multiple episodes into individual files.
Video ReDo, to use Quickstream Fix (yes, timestamp issues do happen from DVDs)
KMTTG to push to Tivo.


----------



## sanjonny

ThAbtO said:


> I use:
> 
> 
> DVD Decrypter, to rip DVDs using IFO mode for multiple episodes into individual files.
> Video ReDo, to use Quickstream Fix (yes, timestamp issues do happen from DVDs)
> KMTTG to push to Tivo.


I kinda do this, but of course am looking to make it even better. I use dvd fab to rip the multi episode dvd to the hard drive (dvd decrypter is defeated by several stupid sony and other discs)

I have off and on done the videoredo part, but in the past, that lost subtitles and other stuff, so I stopped using it and just went episode by episode in handbrake (but really in video.net) which works awesome and easily.

But using the cli, if there were a way to input the numbers for program number, you could do it in kmttg. Basically in the input area, identify the program numbers and then kmttg could encode each one using whichever option.

I don't currently know of any way to take the already decrypted dvd files and have something output all the episodes without going one by one into either videoredo or handbrake. That part would be very nice.


----------



## sanjonny

On the latest version, it seems the remote behavior has now changed to not run until its spot in the queue. For example, when encoding or adcutting, remote search and other remote functions will not work (refresh of npl does work).

Was this intentionally changed or is it a issue? I can understand it not running when the queue is stopped, but in the current state, you cannot schedule or browse listings if anything else is running.


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> On the latest version, it seems the remote behavior has now changed to not run until its spot in the queue. For example, when encoding or adcutting, remote search and other remote functions will not work (refresh of npl does work).
> 
> Was this intentionally changed or is it a issue? I can understand it not running when the queue is stopped, but in the current state, you cannot schedule or browse listings if anything else is running.


 Increase your "active job limit" setting (File-Configure-Program Options) since that affects most jobs other than NPL or downloads. For example if it is set to only 1 and there currently is 1 encode job running it will queue. If you have a lot of things currently running in kmttg GUI then you are probably better off running another kmttg window for Remote related activities.


----------



## philhu

moyekj said:


> Increase your "active job limit" setting (File-Configure-Program Options) since that affects most jobs other than NPL or downloads. For example if it is set to only 1 and there currently is 1 encode job running it will queue. If you have a lot of things currently running in kmttg GUI then you are probably better off running another kmttg window for Remote related activities.


If I increase the 'active job limit', then more encoding jobs start up. My system can only handle 2 of those at a time without freezing in cpu hell.

Anyway to make the remotes always run, not charging them as 'active jobs'?


----------



## moyekj

philhu said:


> Anyway to make the remotes always run, not charging them as 'active jobs'?


 I'll look at it. Suggestion for now is run another kmttg window for Remote jobs if kmttg is busy doing other things.

EDIT: Remote jobs are no longer considered "active" in next release - changes checked in. There will still be a restriction of 1 remote job per TiVo at a time as is also currently the case.


----------



## cherry ghost

philhu said:


> If I increase the 'active job limit', then more encoding jobs start up. My system can only handle 2 of those at a time without freezing in cpu hell.
> 
> Anyway to make the remotes always run, not charging them as 'active jobs'?





moyekj said:


> I'll look at it. Suggestion for now is run another kmttg window for Remote jobs if kmttg is busy doing other things.
> 
> EDIT: Remote jobs are no longer considered "active" in next release - changes checked in. There will still be a restriction of 1 remote job per TiVo at a time as is also currently the case.


can the same be done with autotune?


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> can the same be done with autotune?


 autotune, what's that?  Seriously though, somebody still uses that? Haven't touched that in a long while since I never found much use for it and didn't think anybody else did either...


----------



## Fofer

cherry ghost said:


> can the same be done with autotune?


autotune?

as in... _autotune_?


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> autotune, what's that?  Seriously though, somebody still uses that? Haven't touched that in a long while since I never found much use for it and didn't think anybody else did either...


I find the downloads are faster if the TiVo is tuned to channels I don't receive


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> I find the downloads are faster if the TiVo is tuned to channels I don't receive


 Yes, I know that was the original intent and was just kidding. I guess since I mostly moved to series 4 units which are much, much faster for downloads it became irrelevant.

So you're saying that autotune jobs currently queue as well when kmttg is busy with other tasks?


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> So you're saying that autotune jobs currently queue as well when kmttg is busy with other tasks?


Correct


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> So you're saying that autotune jobs currently queue as well when kmttg is busy with other tasks?





cherry ghost said:


> Correct


 OK, that obviously doesn't make much sense and I've fixed it for next release.


----------



## keenanSR

moyekj said:


> Yes, I know that was the original intent and was just kidding. I guess since I mostly moved to series 4 units which are much, much faster for downloads it became irrelevant.
> 
> So you're saying that autotune jobs currently queue as well when kmttg is busy with other tasks?


Hey, not all of us got them new-fangled DVRs, we're still rockin' the Series 3s!


----------



## unitron

keenanSR said:


> Hey, not all of us got them new-fangled DVRs, we're still rockin' the Series 3s!


I sit here looking at my S2 farm and envy those rich urbanites with their fancy 6 year old S3s.


----------



## dlfl

unitron said:


> I sit here looking at my S2 farm and envy those rich urbanites with their fancy 6 year old S3s.


Do I hear violins playing somewhere?


----------



## unitron

dlfl said:


> Do I hear violins playing somewhere?


If so, I'm sure they're quite small and your hearing is very acute to have detected them.


----------



## wuzznuubi

I'm assuming kmttg uses ffmpeg to determine a file's container type and codec contents?

Wondering if there's an ffmpeg commandline option kmttg can use in order to limit ffmpeg's time spent probing/searching to determine container/codecs.

I'm downloading in transport stream format and using kmttg to call VideoRedo to decode and QSF the downloaded TiVo files.

I just ran into a recording where kmttg determined the TiVo transport stream file it just downloaded was an mpeg2 transport stream file, so told VideoRedo to QSF and save as an .mpg instead of a .ts.

I did a commandline


Code:


ffmpeg -report -i recording.TiVo

 on the TiVo file and the resulting text report file (after 5+ minutes of ffmpeg running) is 1.5GB!!!


----------



## christheman

Hi, I have been following this thread and this is my first post.

I have been using KMTTG for about 6 months now, and thought I should mention that it has almost completely replaced my use of the Tivo remote to program the Tivo to record movies. I am not even in same same room! The REMOTE tab (next to the FILES tab) is awesome! I think the only thing I use the wireless handheld remote for is to watch TV or delete old movies that I have already watched or transfered to PC.

I am posting because I had an idea for moyekj: There are times when I am under the REMOTE/GUIDE tab browsing the SHOW entries and see a movie I would like to look up on IMDB. Can Java be used to make system calls to bring up a browser window and populate it with a query?? I already do this using a different programming environment, and would like to have that capability from KMTTG.

I am opening a browser window and populating the address tab with something like this:
("h-t-t-p-:-/-/w-w-w" is hyphenated below just to allow me to post)



Code:


h-t-t-p-:-/-/w-w-w.imdb.com/find?q= {insert contents of highlighted KMTTG "SHOW" field here}

(example movie: Forbidden Planet) <<- just leave the spaces in-between the words

and that in turn produces a URL like this in the browser:



Code:


h-t-t-p-:-/-/w-w-w.imdb.com/find?q=Forbidden%20Planet

From there, the IMDB search page presents relevent search results. The correct IMDB page is only a click away.

Is there a way you could put another button on the GUIDE tab, perhaps to the right of the SEASON PASS, WL, and REFRESH TODO buttons? If I were doing it, I would just label it the "IMDB" button. Then when a SHOW field is highlighted blue, and that button is clicked, a new web browser window would open up (whatever browser is the default Windows system browser at the time), and the resulting IMDB search page would come up in response to the query.

Or if that is not feasible for legal reasons, maybe put in a user-configurable web query button or two??

Just a thought.

Great job on the utility!

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## moyekj

wuzznuubi said:


> I'm assuming kmttg uses ffmpeg to determine a file's container type and codec contents?


 Yes.



> Wondering if there's an ffmpeg commandline option kmttg can use in order to limit ffmpeg's time spent probing/searching to determine container/codecs.


 No.



> I just ran into a recording where kmttg determined the TiVo transport stream file it just downloaded was an mpeg2 transport stream file, so told VideoRedo to QSF and save as an .mpg instead of a .ts.


 I think this is not worded right and that you meant kmttg (via ffmpeg) determined it was mpeg2 program stream.[/quote]



> I did a commandline
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ffmpeg -report - i recording.TiVo
> 
> on the TiVo file and the resulting text report file (after 5+ minutes of ffmpeg running) is 1.5GB!!!


 Just "ffmpeg -i recording.TiVo" (what kmttg uses) is sufficient and much faster. And what does that ffmpeg output look like on the file in question?

Note that mpeg2 transport stream -> mpeg2 program stream is just a container change with no re-encoding involved and runs quick and with no loss of quality, so that's not really a big issue. A much bigger problem is if the source is H.264 video in transport stream and that is determined as mpeg2 for QSF since that would mean a complete recode to during QSF which kmttg now tries to detect and avoid.


----------



## wuzznuubi

moyekj said:


> I think this is not worded right and that you meant kmttg (via ffmpeg) determined it was mpeg2 program stream.


Correct



moyekj said:


> Just "ffmpeg -i recording.TiVo" (what kmttg uses) is sufficient and much faster. And what does that ffmpeg output look like on the file in question?


That is what I did. The global option -report just redirected the console output to a log file. Running it without the -report option results in ffmpeg taking over 5 minutes (normally <1 sec) on a i7 Quad Core system and spitting out hundreds of lines of stats while it does it's probing. Obviously ffmpeg doesn't decrypt an encoded TiVo file, so cannot always probe them correctly, where MediaInfo seems to reliably work on the encrypted TiVo files.


----------



## wmcbrine

wuzznuubi said:


> The global option -report just redirected the console output to a log file.


'It also implies "-loglevel verbose".' -- man ffmpeg

Relevant? I dunno. But writing out 1.5 GB is bound to take a while.



> _Obviously ffmpeg doesn't decrypt an encoded TiVo file, so cannot always probe them correctly, where MediaInfo seems to reliably work on the encrypted TiVo files._


Maybe try a newer version of ffmpeg? I've seen its handling of .TiVo files get worse over time, then better again.

In pyTivo, there's a limiting function that kills ffmpeg if it takes too long to report back. The timeout is adjustable (was default 10 seconds, but I just recently made it default to no timeout, since I've never personally found this useful).


----------



## howards

Just to respond to the question of whether Java can initiate a browser instance with a specified URL: Yes, it certainly can. I have code to do this, and don't mind sharing it if moyekj is interested the feature.


----------



## moyekj

howards said:


> Just to respond to the question of whether Java can initiate a browser instance with a specified URL: Yes, it certainly can. I have code to do this, and don't mind sharing it if moyekj is interested the feature.


 If you have code that works universally on all platforms then yes I am interested in finding out how. On Windows I think it's pretty easy, but on linux, Mac etc.?


----------



## christheman

moyekj said:


> If you have code that works universally on all platforms then yes I am interested in finding out how. On Windows I think it's pretty easy, but on linux, Mac etc.?


I'm just a Windows guy, but have you considered doing something like this?

Assuming it might be a simple or trivial matter to show or hide a button with Java (which I don't know - hopefully an entirely different template is not necessary), and also assuming Java has the capability to detect host OS and make decisions based on that (which - you guessed it - I also don't know), then perhaps something like this might just work:

From the point where the program is first started, determine if any version of Windows is the host OS (or any other OS deemed to be capable of executing system calls made from Java). Create a program variable to store this information. Otherwise, just set it to a null value so that the program knows to skip using that bit of code later on and then the button will never appear.

Further on down, the same program variable would be used to both enable the button and then choose the correct system call when the user clicks it. There would need to be a different conditional statement for each OS that qualifies and requires a different system call. When the user sees the button and clicks it, the info in that variable is then used to determine and make the appropriate system call to the user's OS.

You could start off by just including the system call for Windows, then add to it as other contributors come up with the calls for their own OS. I wouldn't expect to have all OS's represented here. This is a departure from the platform-independent philosophy, but at the same time a really neat feature to have where possible.

In the end though you would still have one multiplatform version for users to download, which is what appears to me to be one of your main goals.


----------



## wuzznuubi

wmcbrine said:


> 'It also implies "-loglevel verbose".' -- man ffmpeg
> 
> Relevant? I dunno. But writing out 1.5 GB is bound to take a while.


Got the point, you're correct.



wmcbrine said:


> Maybe try a newer version of ffmpeg? I've seen its handling of .TiVo files get worse over time, then better again.


Using latest build of Zeranoe's ffmpeg, it takes about 1.5 minutes to process with the following results


Code:


ffmpeg version N-50025-gb8bb661 Copyright (c) 2000-2013 the FFmpeg developers
  built on Feb 17 2013 02:44:12 with gcc 4.7.2 (GCC)
  configuration: --enable-gpl --enable-version3 --disable-w32threads --enable-avisynth --enable-bzlib --enable-fontconfig --enable-frei0r --enable-gnutls --enable-libass --enable-libbluray --enable-libcaca --enable-libfreetype --enable-libgsm --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libopencore-amrnb --enable-libopencore-amrwb --enable-libopenjpeg --enable-libopus --enable-librtmp --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libsoxr --enable-libspeex --enable-libtheora --enable-libtwolame --enable-libvo-aacenc --enable-libvo-amrwbenc --enable-libvorbis --enable-libvpx --enable-libx264 --enable-libxavs --enable-libxvid --enable-zlib
  libavutil      52. 17.101 / 52. 17.101
  libavcodec     54. 91.103 / 54. 91.103
  libavformat    54. 63.100 / 54. 63.100
  libavdevice    54.  3.103 / 54.  3.103
  libavfilter     3. 38.100 /  3. 38.100
  libswscale      2.  2.100 /  2.  2.100
  libswresample   0. 17.102 /  0. 17.102
  libpostproc    52.  2.100 / 52.  2.100
[mpeg2video @ 00000000021fd5a0] 0x0 is invalid
    Last message repeated 8 times

~ 500KB of error messages

Input #0, mpegts, from '1080i_recording_ts_from.TiVo':
  Duration: 01:01:00.59, start: 74314.719044, bitrate: 13879 kb/s
  Program 1 
    Stream #0:0[0x840]: Video: mpeg2video (Main) ([2][0][0][0] / 0x0002), yuv420p, 1920x1080 [SAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], 29.97 fps, 29.97 tbr, 90k tbn, 59.94 tbc
    Stream #0:1[0x841]: Audio: ac3 ([129][0][0][0] / 0x0081), 0 channels, fltp
    Stream #0:2[0x842]: Unknown: none ([151][0][0][0] / 0x0097)
  No Program
    Stream #0:3[0x12d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:4[0x1224]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:5[0x1e6f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:6[0x1198]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:7[0x1edc]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:8[0x501]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:9[0xe40]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:10[0x1090]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:11[0x95c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:12[0x2e4]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:13[0x903]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:14[0x59d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:15[0x18b9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:16[0xd15]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:17[0x879]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:18[0x1bd7]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:19[0x1514]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:20[0x14f0]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:21[0x1046]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:22[0x1d37]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:23[0x1380]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:24[0x1f77]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:25[0xc71]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:26[0x4f2]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:27[0x1945]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:28[0x1e09]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:29[0xffc]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:30[0x1ba4]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:31[0x73f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:32[0x3b]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:33[0x1595]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:34[0x1f11]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:35[0x59e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:36[0x135]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:37[0x148e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:38[0x8a8]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:39[0xdaf]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:40[0x3e4]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:41[0x1674]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:42[0x1fce]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:43[0x627]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:44[0xfb7]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:45[0x1baa]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:46[0x18b1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:47[0x6d1]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:48[0x1a57]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:49[0x11ce]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:50[0xfb2]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:51[0x554]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:52[0x1d1a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:53[0x1e7d]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:54[0x141e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:55[0x18e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:56[0x1c4d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:57[0x649]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:58[0x1e6c]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
    Stream #0:59[0x159f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:60[0x1570]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:61[0x1afd]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:62[0xf9e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:63[0x8c1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:64[0x1cff]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:65[0x1b9f]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:66[0x108f]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:67[0x8e9]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:68[0x1a7c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:69[0x58c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:70[0xdcc]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:71[0x5de]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:72[0x1927]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:73[0x1f29]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:74[0x15e9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:75[0x1920]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:76[0x1aa1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:77[0x1e7e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:78[0x1ef6]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:79[0x1b49]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:80[0x64a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:81[0x1264]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:82[0x1739]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:83[0x1d43]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:84[0x1ea9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:85[0x93e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:86[0xf74]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:87[0x1121]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:88[0x11e1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:89[0x6ff]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:90[0x1e21]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:91[0x170a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:92[0x1555]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:93[0x124d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:94[0x1717]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:95[0x1830]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:96[0x1cca]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:97[0x1c88]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:98[0x18b3]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:99[0xbba]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:100[0x1c81]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:101[0x139a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:102[0xe66]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:103[0x318]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:104[0xf37]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:105[0x659]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:106[0x19e6]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:107[0x1cd1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:108[0x15e3]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:109[0xd49]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:110[0x1f76]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:111[0x9d7]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:112[0x1dd3]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:113[0x1734]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:114[0x251]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:115[0xdcd]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:116[0x198]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:117[0xcf6]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:118[0x1b3e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:119[0x35d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:120[0x1490]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:121[0x1c32]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:122[0x9a4]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:123[0xa93]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:124[0x6fb]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:125[0xca0]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:126[0x890]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:127[0x1ecf]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:128[0xeec]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:129[0x15e2]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:130[0x1d3f]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:131[0x1143]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:132[0x1ff7]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:133[0x11f4]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:134[0x10e0]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:135[0xf01]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:136[0x1ae0]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:137[0x1e7f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:138[0x1eb6]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:139[0x8d2]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:140[0x9f1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:141[0x1475]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:142[0x11f5]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:143[0x9b2]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:144[0x178e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:145[0x100e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:146[0x175d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:147[0x1c1a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:148[0x173a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:149[0x98b]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:150[0x13e1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:151[0x12bd]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:152[0x12fd]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:153[0x1d4c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:154[0x1e7b]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:155[0x11f8]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:156[0x1d21]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:157[0x838]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:158[0x1515]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:159[0x1ae7]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:160[0x6de]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:161[0x1fca]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:162[0x1dc0]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:163[0x549]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:164[0x1aed]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:165[0x1af9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:166[0x1f3f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:167[0x177b]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:168[0x12a1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:169[0x8ca]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:170[0x11d6]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:171[0x546]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:172[0x20a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:173[0x126d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:174[0xf6b]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:175[0x9a7]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:176[0x123f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:177[0x10e1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:178[0x983]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:179[0x126e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:180[0x2c8]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:181[0xd7c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:182[0x1cf4]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:183[0xac2]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:184[0x1e51]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:185[0x1dd1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:186[0x187b]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:187[0x1e8d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:188[0x103b]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:189[0x1281]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:190[0x126a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:191[0x1754]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:192[0x1b0c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:193[0x99e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:194[0x1553]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:195[0x1faa]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:196[0x61d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:197[0x1df4]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:198[0x24]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:199[0x1c98]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:200[0x1142]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:201[0x129e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:202[0x36d]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:203[0x1e79]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:204[0x18]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:205[0x991]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:206[0x179f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:207[0x5f4]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:208[0x7c7]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:209[0x1004]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:210[0x1965]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:211[0x120c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:212[0x1f9a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:213[0xf1b]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:214[0x1340]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:215[0x992]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:216[0x1aff]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:217[0x2d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:218[0x1729]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:219[0xb15]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:220[0x111c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:221[0x11a8]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:222[0x10a0]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:223[0x1751]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:224[0x19b1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:225[0x1d28]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:226[0xdc5]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:227[0x1529]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:228[0x1e7a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:229[0xf00]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:230[0x1fb6]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:231[0x1126]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:232[0x9b6]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:233[0x1800]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:234[0xa2a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:235[0x1738]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:236[0x175e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:237[0x1445]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:238[0xd7b]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:239[0x1696]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:240[0x16ae]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:241[0x1733]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:242[0x805]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:243[0x1bba]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:244[0xc9b]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:245[0x1346]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:246[0x1fd]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:247[0x128f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:248[0x2e0]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:249[0x1ddd]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:250[0x1151]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:251[0x1530]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:252[0x1d32]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:253[0x146f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:254[0x1bcc]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:255[0xa7a]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:256[0x1bab]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:257[0x1e63]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:258[0xcd3]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:259[0xcf8]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:260[0x38c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:261[0x1907]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:262[0x1d5d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:263[0x1be5]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:264[0x1e55]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:265[0x59f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:266[0x29d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:267[0x187]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:268[0x1647]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:269[0x1da2]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:270[0xc3c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:271[0xc0a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:272[0x1551]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:273[0x1506]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:274[0xfa4]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:275[0x1732]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:276[0x1a12]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:277[0x67d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:278[0x1e36]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:279[0x1961]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:280[0x9ba]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:281[0x7c4]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:282[0x1fc6]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:283[0xef9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:284[0x1d6e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:285[0x139e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:286[0x1b21]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:287[0x1123]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:288[0x87]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:289[0x19ea]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:290[0x132e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:291[0x7a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:292[0x1e85]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:293[0x1b4d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:294[0x1c99]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:295[0x9d8]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:296[0x17a1]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:297[0x5cd]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:298[0x1a36]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:299[0xe5c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:300[0x5bd]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:301[0x1f9e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:302[0x1dc8]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:303[0x101e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:304[0x19c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:305[0x1a4d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:306[0x5dd]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:307[0x1c82]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:308[0x1638]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:309[0x18ed]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:310[0xaf0]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:311[0x1f80]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:312[0xc7e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:313[0x1577]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:314[0x56e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:315[0x6d4]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:316[0x524]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:317[0x1f32]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:318[0x288]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:319[0xcb8]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:320[0x974]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:321[0x525]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:322[0x70e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:323[0x1267]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:324[0x1e3e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:325[0x1989]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:326[0x384]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:327[0x2eb]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:328[0x1dfa]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:329[0x1b2d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:330[0x573]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:331[0x1e93]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:332[0x3de]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:333[0x790]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:334[0x102]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:335[0x18a3]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:336[0x1d1f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:337[0x95b]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:338[0x10f8]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:339[0x915]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:340[0x961]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:341[0x13eb]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:342[0x354]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:343[0x1b4e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:344[0x1fd0]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:345[0x1976]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:346[0x89]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:347[0xeaf]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:348[0xd6b]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:349[0x14d9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:350[0x137c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:351[0x1265]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:352[0x1c4c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:353[0xac1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:354[0x4dc]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:355[0x115b]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:356[0x1d1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:357[0xf64]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:358[0xb1f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:359[0xb88]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:360[0x177]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:361[0xe98]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:362[0x1691]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:363[0x1190]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:364[0xee4]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:365[0xfee]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:366[0x195d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:367[0x27]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:368[0x1eb9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:369[0x1a4a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:370[0x188b]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:371[0xc4e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:372[0x1a8c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:373[0x16bb]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:374[0x1f4a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:375[0x9b3]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:376[0xaf4]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:377[0x1552]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:378[0x18d9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:379[0x1269]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:380[0x1777]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:381[0x1bd]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:382[0x8f1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:383[0x6f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:384[0x1cbf]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:385[0x164]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:386[0x7d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:387[0x75e]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
    Stream #0:388[0x1a6a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:389[0x1aa4]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:390[0x58a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:391[0x6f1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:392[0x10c4]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:393[0x8d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:394[0xc1a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:395[0x10a1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:396[0x12aa]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:397[0x1a67]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:398[0xc9d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:399[0x72c]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:400[0x1c07]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:401[0x1a10]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:402[0x168b]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:403[0x89b]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:404[0x5a3]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:405[0x1fad]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:406[0xdb6]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:407[0x1772]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:408[0x1407]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:409[0x1cb4]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:410[0x1c91]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:411[0x1db7]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:412[0x952]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:413[0x2a8]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:414[0x1393]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:415[0xf17]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:416[0x1dbe]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:417[0x4eb]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:418[0x1df9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:419[0x1e01]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:420[0x4cc]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:421[0x1200]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:422[0x1b3a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:423[0x26a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:424[0xfd1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:425[0x18fa]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:426[0x4cb]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:427[0x1ca6]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:428[0x1574]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:429[0x1c1c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:430[0x4c5]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:431[0x111a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:432[0x1bb]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:433[0x1a66]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:434[0x1ff9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:435[0x4f5]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:436[0x1d7]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:437[0x7dd]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:438[0x862]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:439[0x7e2]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:440[0x9bf]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:441[0x439]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:442[0x1767]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
    Stream #0:443[0x568]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:444[0x198f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:445[0xf02]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:446[0xc65]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:447[0x1888]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:448[0x1460]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:449[0x104f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:450[0x1af1]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:451[0x3ae]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:452[0x11b7]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:453[0xf8f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:454[0x1d8e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:455[0x14b8]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:456[0x1d24]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:457[0x14fe]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:458[0x1396]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:459[0xd]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:460[0x1425]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:461[0x11b5]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:462[0x19e4]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:463[0x4fd]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:464[0x3bc]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:465[0x1f57]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:466[0x1d36]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:467[0x12ff]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:468[0x11fe]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:469[0x1a]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:470[0x1560]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:471[0x13ae]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:472[0x156d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:473[0x13ea]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:474[0xfbb]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
    Stream #0:475[0x104d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:476[0x89f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:477[0x1a61]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:478[0x1b01]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:479[0x440]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
    Stream #0:480[0x1348]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
    Stream #0:481[0x1be6]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:482[0x1793]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:483[0x12c0]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:484[0x182b]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:485[0x15c8]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:486[0x13f5]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:487[0xf4]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
    Stream #0:488[0x1680]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:489[0x1d03]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:490[0x1c0a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:491[0x1c6a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:492[0xc38]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:493[0x57e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:494[0x1b13]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:495[0x1c03]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:496[0x1f60]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:497[0xb55]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:498[0x138a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:499[0xca9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:500[0x1326]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:501[0x1ab0]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:502[0x154a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:503[0xc13]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:504[0x111]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:505[0x106f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:506[0x174]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
    Stream #0:507[0x1f63]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:508[0x1cae]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:509[0x1fa3]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:510[0x69e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:511[0xb86]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:512[0x84]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:513[0x108b]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
    Stream #0:514[0x15c0]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:515[0x10cc]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:516[0x15fa]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:517[0xd55]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:518[0x403]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:519[0x1935]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:520[0x139d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:521[0x1dce]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:522[0x1f1d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:523[0x9fe]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:524[0x1439]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:525[0x595]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:526[0x1fa1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:527[0x9a5]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:528[0x178a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:529[0x11ef]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:530[0xccb]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:531[0x1e2d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:532[0x1a9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:533[0x99a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:534[0x4a5]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:535[0x1805]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:536[0x1a7]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:537[0x778]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:538[0x188c]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:539[0x11c1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:540[0x13da]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:541[0x81c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:542[0x1670]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:543[0x803]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:544[0x148a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:545[0x1df8]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:546[0x5f9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:547[0x1d56]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:548[0x1735]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:549[0x4cf]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:550[0x1533]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:551[0x1ee0]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
    Stream #0:552[0x508]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:553[0x1462]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:554[0x5fb]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:555[0x19fc]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:556[0xe22]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:557[0x668]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:558[0x108d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:559[0x1450]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:560[0xb49]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:561[0x591]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:562[0xb01]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:563[0x11f1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:564[0x325]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:565[0x1c57]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:566[0x405]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:567[0x1b5]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:568[0x1d69]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:569[0xa6f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:570[0xa8c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:571[0x1376]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:572[0x11d1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:573[0x19f7]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:574[0x274]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:575[0x6e1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:576[0xfde]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:577[0x1d0f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:578[0x18db]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:579[0x81f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:580[0x1de9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:581[0x1795]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
    Stream #0:582[0x1aa9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:583[0x680]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:584[0xf3d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:585[0x110]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:586[0x51d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:587[0x924]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:588[0x48d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:589[0x7bd]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:590[0x1e65]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:591[0x1a17]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:592[0x1d50]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:593[0x1eca]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:594[0xacf]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:595[0xd24]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:596[0x1b1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:597[0x12a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:598[0x1eaa]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:599[0xdda]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:600[0x749]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:601[0x6f5]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:602[0x5d6]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:603[0x81d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:604[0x1d55]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:605[0x1e80]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:606[0x1dfd]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:607[0x1bea]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:608[0x42c]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:609[0x1f9f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:610[0x4e9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:611[0x892]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:612[0x91d]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:613[0x12a7]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:614[0x39]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:615[0xf1d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:616[0x4c3]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:617[0x1863]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:618[0x10ab]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:619[0x1dd7]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:620[0x1b3d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:621[0xbe8]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:622[0xbdf]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:623[0x1e57]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:624[0x176e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:625[0x18c9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:626[0x407]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:627[0x2f1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:628[0x1e29]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:629[0x1d47]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:630[0x741]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:631[0xd32]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:632[0x5e6]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:633[0x4c4]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:634[0x1f1b]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:635[0x1c80]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:636[0x1334]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:637[0x4ac]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:638[0x1478]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:639[0x735]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:640[0x5a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:641[0x46c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:642[0x115d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:643[0x3e1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:644[0x1b6f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:645[0xe01]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:646[0x1eae]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:647[0x3cb]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:648[0x397]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:649[0xa79]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:650[0x6e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:651[0x16a3]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:652[0x1f7a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:653[0x71d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:654[0x1774]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:655[0x8bc]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:656[0xa03]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:657[0x16cb]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:658[0x1ad9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:659[0x116d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:660[0x1c3a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:661[0x1561]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:662[0x1451]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:663[0x7da]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:664[0x1f42]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:665[0x10a9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:666[0x9b1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:667[0x171b]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:668[0x1bb5]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:669[0x1197]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:670[0x1b87]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:671[0x409]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:672[0xd6e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:673[0x1268]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
    Stream #0:674[0xf87]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:675[0x1cc1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:676[0xa35]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:677[0x37]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:678[0xff3]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:679[0x579]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:680[0xe76]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:681[0x901]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:682[0x1d76]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:683[0x1def]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:684[0x82c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:685[0x7fa]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:686[0x77c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:687[0x151]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:688[0x1f6f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:689[0x1386]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:690[0x1c0d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:691[0xaa9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:692[0x1d66]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:693[0xa22]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:694[0x180e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:695[0x1a3a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:696[0x8a7]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:697[0x124e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:698[0x990]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:699[0x1955]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:700[0x6c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:701[0x1501]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:702[0x1779]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:703[0x171a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:704[0xaaa]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:705[0xb3c]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:706[0x15f3]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:707[0x1dec]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:708[0xe84]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:709[0x1804]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:710[0xacd]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:711[0x845]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:712[0x1855]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:713[0x6ca]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:714[0x1c55]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:715[0x957]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:716[0xd61]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:717[0xec5]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:718[0x1880]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:719[0x7ee]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:720[0x1d7d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:721[0xf9d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:722[0x10d9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:723[0xe61]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:724[0x1ae]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:725[0xe4f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:726[0x18e1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:727[0x787]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:728[0x6c8]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:729[0x551]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:730[0x8a9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:731[0x53f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:732[0x59c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:733[0xff5]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:734[0xed0]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:735[0x1e7c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:736[0x6f4]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:737[0x97a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:738[0x1a49]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:739[0x1351]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:740[0xa13]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:741[0xf4f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:742[0x196a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:743[0x232]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:744[0x1ba9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:745[0xab0]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:746[0xfc7]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
    Stream #0:747[0x181b]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:748[0x101b]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:749[0x99]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:750[0x1e0f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:751[0x1000]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:752[0x1f91]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:753[0xac9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:754[0x91]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:755[0x108]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:756[0xecb]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:757[0x70b]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:758[0x19d4]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:759[0x257]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:760[0x1b79]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:761[0x1a7b]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:762[0x1854]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:763[0x12f4]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:764[0x7c6]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:765[0x88a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:766[0xe86]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:767[0x629]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:768[0x180f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:769[0x1d34]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:770[0xd19]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:771[0x1141]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:772[0x927]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:773[0x190f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:774[0x1ccd]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:775[0x419]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:776[0xe46]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:777[0x3d1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:778[0x57]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:779[0x7c8]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:780[0x10a5]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:781[0xddc]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:782[0x1d12]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:783[0x2f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:784[0x1168]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:785[0x6bb]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:786[0x5be]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:787[0xd34]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:788[0x1a65]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:789[0xc36]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:790[0x1df1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:791[0x1ce8]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:792[0x1bb9]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:793[0xd41]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:794[0x936]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:795[0xaea]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:796[0x654]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:797[0x1dd4]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:798[0x12c1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:799[0x73a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:800[0x601]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:801[0x57d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:802[0x734]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:803[0x1677]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:804[0x1a58]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:805[0x284]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:806[0xbc0]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:807[0x1a73]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:808[0x1afc]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:809[0x1648]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:810[0x1191]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:811[0x153d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:812[0x1236]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:813[0x167c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:814[0x31e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:815[0x1692]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:816[0x540]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:817[0x491]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:818[0xc87]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:819[0x14bb]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:820[0xa3e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:821[0x600]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:822[0x1021]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:823[0xda4]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:824[0x119a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:825[0x9cd]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:826[0xad9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:827[0x1776]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:828[0xd5c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:829[0x9b9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:830[0x1efc]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:831[0xcdb]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:832[0x1f55]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:833[0x86f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:834[0x143a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:835[0xa0e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:836[0x1702]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:837[0x3d0]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:838[0x1b5a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:839[0x1e31]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:840[0x1995]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:841[0x1c02]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:842[0x7e8]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:843[0x3e9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:844[0x192b]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
    Stream #0:845[0x18eb]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:846[0xa01]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:847[0x134d]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:848[0x343]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
    Stream #0:849[0x139c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:850[0x1706]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:851[0x1de5]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:852[0xc02]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:853[0x1bc8]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:854[0xa8]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:855[0x1541]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:856[0xdc7]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:857[0x1d9d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:858[0x6b7]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:859[0x29a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:860[0x9ca]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:861[0x1c52]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:862[0x13fa]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:863[0x1c5c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:864[0x6fe]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:865[0xd51]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:866[0x1f38]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:867[0x1dc6]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:868[0x5dc]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:869[0x101a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:870[0x40f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:871[0x1f08]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:872[0x1592]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:873[0x949]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:874[0x865]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:875[0x14f5]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:876[0x4b4]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:877[0x681]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:878[0xe78]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:879[0xbbb]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:880[0x1e4d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:881[0x360]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:882[0x4d8]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:883[0x9eb]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:884[0x1af5]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:885[0x1e38]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:886[0x151a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:887[0x117e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:888[0x1fb4]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:889[0x1513]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:890[0x1dee]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:891[0x52]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:892[0x74]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:893[0x1e91]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:894[0x751]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:895[0x1426]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:896[0x8e7]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:897[0x17a4]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:898[0x15d2]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:899[0x1b3f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:900[0x8b9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:901[0x1b9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:902[0x84d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:903[0x934]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:904[0x114c]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
    Stream #0:905[0x139]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:906[0x1479]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:907[0x1d01]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:908[0x65a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:909[0x1c1b]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:910[0x427]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:911[0x1f88]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:912[0x1964]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:913[0x1937]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:914[0xa17]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:915[0x1fc4]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:916[0x1fd1]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
    Stream #0:917[0xbf9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:918[0x1ae3]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:919[0x1171]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:920[0x1119]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:921[0x1102]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:922[0x1f44]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:923[0x298]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
    Stream #0:924[0x1b09]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:925[0x1876]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:926[0xbaa]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
    Stream #0:927[0xc43]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:928[0x1e35]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:929[0x9e6]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:930[0x12c4]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:931[0x17d0]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:932[0x1f04]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:933[0x1bb8]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:934[0x157b]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:935[0x1737]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:936[0x2e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:937[0x7c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:938[0x185]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:939[0xcb1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:940[0x12be]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:941[0xbd3]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:942[0x1819]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:943[0x18d7]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:944[0x1726]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:945[0x1fc1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:946[0x400]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:947[0x3d9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:948[0x1f61]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:949[0x98]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:950[0x58]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:951[0x1b57]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:952[0x1f40]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:953[0x1ba5]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:954[0x1d38]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:955[0x1e32]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:956[0x1152]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:957[0x16f3]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:958[0x16eb]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:959[0x1fe6]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:960[0x953]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:961[0x3b8]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:962[0x755]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:963[0x481]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:964[0xc2e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:965[0x855]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:966[0x3e6]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:967[0x1f66]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:968[0x1b03]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
    Stream #0:969[0x1e3a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:970[0x1b30]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:971[0x78e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:972[0x1820]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:973[0x1823]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:974[0x1bbd]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:975[0x13f4]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:976[0x1f73]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:977[0x1521]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:978[0x1ced]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:979[0x1724]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:980[0x1290]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:981[0x56a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:982[0x1ae9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:983[0x1d1e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:984[0x685]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:985[0x16d7]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:986[0x17bc]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:987[0xea9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:988[0x1690]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:989[0x1bd1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:990[0x1d5]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:991[0x110c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:992[0x293]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:993[0x196c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:994[0x12bb]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:995[0x84a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:996[0x1a2]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:997[0x179c]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:998[0x1eb5]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:999[0x1969]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1000[0x176f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1001[0x6c9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1002[0x3a2]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1003[0x4cd]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1004[0x825]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1005[0x6da]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1006[0x285]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1007[0x1ba6]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1008[0x19df]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1009[0x1da9]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:1010[0x8d6]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1011[0x1cc8]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1012[0x513]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1013[0x1132]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1014[0x3ee]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1015[0xaa5]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1016[0x1122]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1017[0x917]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1018[0x1300]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:1019[0x1abe]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1020[0x1144]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1021[0x371]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1022[0x1196]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1023[0x67b]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1024[0x1a68]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1025[0x12b9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1026[0xfab]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:1027[0xa8b]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1028[0x1f8b]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1029[0x858]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1030[0x3f5]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1031[0x13bd]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1032[0xc50]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1033[0x3a]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1034[0x17ed]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1035[0x1c1e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1036[0x13d4]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1037[0x1884]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1038[0x19d7]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1039[0x1636]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1040[0x1f8d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1041[0x15aa]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1042[0x15fb]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1043[0x1de6]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1044[0x330]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1045[0x1ce7]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1046[0x268]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1047[0x139f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1048[0x1414]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1049[0x11b1]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1050[0x1efb]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1051[0x27d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1052[0x596]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1053[0xc89]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1054[0x3ac]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1055[0x180d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1056[0x1cdb]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1057[0x11b]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:1058[0xefb]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1059[0x1b36]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1060[0x1c93]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1061[0x19f0]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1062[0x174e]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1063[0x128]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1064[0x1ba3]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1065[0x726]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1066[0x13d6]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1067[0x1361]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:1068[0x17dc]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1069[0x19fd]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1070[0x5e5]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1071[0x1d95]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:1072[0x1853]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1073[0x1dc5]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1074[0x2a0]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1075[0x1366]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1076[0x12f7]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1077[0x824]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1078[0x1b0d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1079[0x1d0b]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
    Stream #0:1080[0x5e9]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1081[0x271]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1082[0x1e2f]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1083[0x1812]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1084[0x93c]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1085[0x15d]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1086[0x1a07]: Unknown: none
    Stream #0:1087[0x120a]: Unknown: none
At least one output file must be specified


----------



## murgatroyd

unitron said:


> I sit here looking at my S2 farm and envy those rich urbanites with their fancy 6 year old S3s.


You have multiple S2s? I only have 1 fancy S3; my other TiVos are S1s.


----------



## unitron

murgatroyd said:


> You have multiple S2s? I only have 1 fancy S3; my other TiVos are S1s.


It helps if you're willing to buy 'em busted and fix 'em.


----------



## moyekj

wuzznuubi said:


> Using latest build of Zeranoe's ffmpeg, it takes about 1.5 minutes to process with the following results
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ffmpeg version N-50025-gb8bb661 Copyright (c) 2000-2013 the FFmpeg developers
> built on Feb 17 2013 02:44:12 with gcc 4.7.2 (GCC)
> configuration: --enable-gpl --enable-version3 --disable-w32threads --enable-avisynth --enable-bzlib --enable-fontconfig --enable-frei0r --enable-gnutls --enable-libass --enable-libbluray --enable-libcaca --enable-libfreetype --enable-libgsm --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libopencore-amrnb --enable-libopencore-amrwb --enable-libopenjpeg --enable-libopus --enable-librtmp --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libsoxr --enable-libspeex --enable-libtheora --enable-libtwolame --enable-libvo-aacenc --enable-libvo-amrwbenc --enable-libvorbis --enable-libvpx --enable-libx264 --enable-libxavs --enable-libxvid --enable-zlib
> libavutil      52. 17.101 / 52. 17.101
> libavcodec     54. 91.103 / 54. 91.103
> libavformat    54. 63.100 / 54. 63.100
> libavdevice    54.  3.103 / 54.  3.103
> libavfilter     3. 38.100 /  3. 38.100
> libswscale      2.  2.100 /  2.  2.100
> libswresample   0. 17.102 /  0. 17.102
> libpostproc    52.  2.100 / 52.  2.100
> [mpeg2video @ 00000000021fd5a0] 0x0 is invalid
> Last message repeated 8 times
> 
> ~ 500KB of error messages
> 
> Input #0, mpegts, from '1080i_recording_ts_from.TiVo':
> Duration: 01:01:00.59, start: 74314.719044, bitrate: 13879 kb/s
> Program 1
> Stream #0:0[0x840]: Video: mpeg2video (Main) ([2][0][0][0] / 0x0002), yuv420p, 1920x1080 [SAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], 29.97 fps, 29.97 tbr, 90k tbn, 59.94 tbc
> Stream #0:1[0x841]: Audio: ac3 ([129][0][0][0] / 0x0081), 0 channels, fltp
> Stream #0:2[0x842]: Unknown: none ([151][0][0][0] / 0x0097)
> No Program
> Stream #0:3[0x12d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:4[0x1224]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:5[0x1e6f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:6[0x1198]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:7[0x1edc]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:8[0x501]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:9[0xe40]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:10[0x1090]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:11[0x95c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:12[0x2e4]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:13[0x903]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:14[0x59d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:15[0x18b9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:16[0xd15]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:17[0x879]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:18[0x1bd7]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:19[0x1514]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:20[0x14f0]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:21[0x1046]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:22[0x1d37]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:23[0x1380]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:24[0x1f77]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:25[0xc71]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:26[0x4f2]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:27[0x1945]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:28[0x1e09]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:29[0xffc]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:30[0x1ba4]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:31[0x73f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:32[0x3b]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:33[0x1595]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:34[0x1f11]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:35[0x59e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:36[0x135]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:37[0x148e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:38[0x8a8]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:39[0xdaf]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:40[0x3e4]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:41[0x1674]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:42[0x1fce]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:43[0x627]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:44[0xfb7]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:45[0x1baa]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:46[0x18b1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:47[0x6d1]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:48[0x1a57]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:49[0x11ce]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:50[0xfb2]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:51[0x554]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:52[0x1d1a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:53[0x1e7d]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:54[0x141e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:55[0x18e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:56[0x1c4d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:57[0x649]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:58[0x1e6c]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
> Stream #0:59[0x159f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:60[0x1570]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:61[0x1afd]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:62[0xf9e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:63[0x8c1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:64[0x1cff]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:65[0x1b9f]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:66[0x108f]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:67[0x8e9]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:68[0x1a7c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:69[0x58c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:70[0xdcc]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:71[0x5de]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:72[0x1927]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:73[0x1f29]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:74[0x15e9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:75[0x1920]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:76[0x1aa1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:77[0x1e7e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:78[0x1ef6]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:79[0x1b49]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:80[0x64a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:81[0x1264]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:82[0x1739]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:83[0x1d43]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:84[0x1ea9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:85[0x93e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:86[0xf74]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:87[0x1121]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:88[0x11e1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:89[0x6ff]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:90[0x1e21]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:91[0x170a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:92[0x1555]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:93[0x124d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:94[0x1717]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:95[0x1830]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:96[0x1cca]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:97[0x1c88]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:98[0x18b3]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:99[0xbba]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:100[0x1c81]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:101[0x139a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:102[0xe66]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:103[0x318]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:104[0xf37]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:105[0x659]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:106[0x19e6]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:107[0x1cd1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:108[0x15e3]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:109[0xd49]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:110[0x1f76]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:111[0x9d7]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:112[0x1dd3]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:113[0x1734]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:114[0x251]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:115[0xdcd]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:116[0x198]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:117[0xcf6]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:118[0x1b3e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:119[0x35d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:120[0x1490]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:121[0x1c32]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:122[0x9a4]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:123[0xa93]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:124[0x6fb]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:125[0xca0]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:126[0x890]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:127[0x1ecf]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:128[0xeec]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:129[0x15e2]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:130[0x1d3f]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:131[0x1143]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:132[0x1ff7]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:133[0x11f4]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:134[0x10e0]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:135[0xf01]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:136[0x1ae0]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:137[0x1e7f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:138[0x1eb6]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:139[0x8d2]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:140[0x9f1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:141[0x1475]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:142[0x11f5]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:143[0x9b2]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:144[0x178e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:145[0x100e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:146[0x175d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:147[0x1c1a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:148[0x173a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:149[0x98b]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:150[0x13e1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:151[0x12bd]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:152[0x12fd]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:153[0x1d4c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:154[0x1e7b]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:155[0x11f8]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:156[0x1d21]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:157[0x838]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:158[0x1515]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:159[0x1ae7]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:160[0x6de]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:161[0x1fca]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:162[0x1dc0]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:163[0x549]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:164[0x1aed]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:165[0x1af9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:166[0x1f3f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:167[0x177b]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:168[0x12a1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:169[0x8ca]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:170[0x11d6]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:171[0x546]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:172[0x20a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:173[0x126d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:174[0xf6b]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:175[0x9a7]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:176[0x123f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:177[0x10e1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:178[0x983]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:179[0x126e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:180[0x2c8]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:181[0xd7c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:182[0x1cf4]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:183[0xac2]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:184[0x1e51]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:185[0x1dd1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:186[0x187b]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:187[0x1e8d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:188[0x103b]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:189[0x1281]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:190[0x126a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:191[0x1754]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:192[0x1b0c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:193[0x99e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:194[0x1553]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:195[0x1faa]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:196[0x61d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:197[0x1df4]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:198[0x24]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:199[0x1c98]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:200[0x1142]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:201[0x129e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:202[0x36d]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:203[0x1e79]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:204[0x18]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:205[0x991]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:206[0x179f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:207[0x5f4]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:208[0x7c7]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:209[0x1004]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:210[0x1965]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:211[0x120c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:212[0x1f9a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:213[0xf1b]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:214[0x1340]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:215[0x992]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:216[0x1aff]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:217[0x2d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:218[0x1729]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:219[0xb15]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:220[0x111c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:221[0x11a8]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:222[0x10a0]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:223[0x1751]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:224[0x19b1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:225[0x1d28]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:226[0xdc5]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:227[0x1529]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:228[0x1e7a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:229[0xf00]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:230[0x1fb6]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:231[0x1126]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:232[0x9b6]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:233[0x1800]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:234[0xa2a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:235[0x1738]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:236[0x175e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:237[0x1445]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:238[0xd7b]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:239[0x1696]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:240[0x16ae]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:241[0x1733]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:242[0x805]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:243[0x1bba]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:244[0xc9b]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:245[0x1346]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:246[0x1fd]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:247[0x128f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:248[0x2e0]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:249[0x1ddd]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:250[0x1151]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:251[0x1530]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:252[0x1d32]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:253[0x146f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:254[0x1bcc]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:255[0xa7a]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:256[0x1bab]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:257[0x1e63]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:258[0xcd3]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:259[0xcf8]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:260[0x38c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:261[0x1907]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:262[0x1d5d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:263[0x1be5]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:264[0x1e55]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:265[0x59f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:266[0x29d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:267[0x187]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:268[0x1647]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:269[0x1da2]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:270[0xc3c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:271[0xc0a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:272[0x1551]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:273[0x1506]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:274[0xfa4]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:275[0x1732]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:276[0x1a12]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:277[0x67d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:278[0x1e36]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:279[0x1961]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:280[0x9ba]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:281[0x7c4]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:282[0x1fc6]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:283[0xef9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:284[0x1d6e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:285[0x139e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:286[0x1b21]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:287[0x1123]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:288[0x87]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:289[0x19ea]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:290[0x132e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:291[0x7a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:292[0x1e85]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:293[0x1b4d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:294[0x1c99]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:295[0x9d8]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:296[0x17a1]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:297[0x5cd]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:298[0x1a36]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:299[0xe5c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:300[0x5bd]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:301[0x1f9e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:302[0x1dc8]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:303[0x101e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:304[0x19c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:305[0x1a4d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:306[0x5dd]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:307[0x1c82]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:308[0x1638]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:309[0x18ed]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:310[0xaf0]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:311[0x1f80]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:312[0xc7e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:313[0x1577]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:314[0x56e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:315[0x6d4]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:316[0x524]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:317[0x1f32]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:318[0x288]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:319[0xcb8]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:320[0x974]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:321[0x525]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:322[0x70e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:323[0x1267]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:324[0x1e3e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:325[0x1989]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:326[0x384]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:327[0x2eb]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:328[0x1dfa]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:329[0x1b2d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:330[0x573]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:331[0x1e93]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:332[0x3de]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:333[0x790]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:334[0x102]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:335[0x18a3]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:336[0x1d1f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:337[0x95b]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:338[0x10f8]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:339[0x915]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:340[0x961]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:341[0x13eb]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:342[0x354]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:343[0x1b4e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:344[0x1fd0]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:345[0x1976]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:346[0x89]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:347[0xeaf]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:348[0xd6b]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:349[0x14d9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:350[0x137c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:351[0x1265]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:352[0x1c4c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:353[0xac1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:354[0x4dc]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:355[0x115b]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:356[0x1d1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:357[0xf64]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:358[0xb1f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:359[0xb88]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:360[0x177]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:361[0xe98]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:362[0x1691]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:363[0x1190]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:364[0xee4]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:365[0xfee]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:366[0x195d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:367[0x27]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:368[0x1eb9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:369[0x1a4a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:370[0x188b]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:371[0xc4e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:372[0x1a8c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:373[0x16bb]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:374[0x1f4a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:375[0x9b3]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:376[0xaf4]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:377[0x1552]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:378[0x18d9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:379[0x1269]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:380[0x1777]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:381[0x1bd]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:382[0x8f1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:383[0x6f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:384[0x1cbf]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:385[0x164]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:386[0x7d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:387[0x75e]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
> Stream #0:388[0x1a6a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:389[0x1aa4]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:390[0x58a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:391[0x6f1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:392[0x10c4]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:393[0x8d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:394[0xc1a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:395[0x10a1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:396[0x12aa]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:397[0x1a67]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:398[0xc9d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:399[0x72c]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:400[0x1c07]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:401[0x1a10]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:402[0x168b]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:403[0x89b]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:404[0x5a3]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:405[0x1fad]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:406[0xdb6]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:407[0x1772]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:408[0x1407]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:409[0x1cb4]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:410[0x1c91]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:411[0x1db7]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:412[0x952]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:413[0x2a8]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:414[0x1393]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:415[0xf17]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:416[0x1dbe]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:417[0x4eb]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:418[0x1df9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:419[0x1e01]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:420[0x4cc]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:421[0x1200]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:422[0x1b3a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:423[0x26a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:424[0xfd1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:425[0x18fa]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:426[0x4cb]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:427[0x1ca6]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:428[0x1574]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:429[0x1c1c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:430[0x4c5]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:431[0x111a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:432[0x1bb]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:433[0x1a66]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:434[0x1ff9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:435[0x4f5]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:436[0x1d7]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:437[0x7dd]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:438[0x862]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:439[0x7e2]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:440[0x9bf]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:441[0x439]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:442[0x1767]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
> Stream #0:443[0x568]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:444[0x198f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:445[0xf02]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:446[0xc65]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:447[0x1888]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:448[0x1460]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:449[0x104f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:450[0x1af1]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:451[0x3ae]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:452[0x11b7]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:453[0xf8f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:454[0x1d8e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:455[0x14b8]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:456[0x1d24]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:457[0x14fe]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:458[0x1396]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:459[0xd]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:460[0x1425]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:461[0x11b5]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:462[0x19e4]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:463[0x4fd]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:464[0x3bc]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:465[0x1f57]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:466[0x1d36]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:467[0x12ff]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:468[0x11fe]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:469[0x1a]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:470[0x1560]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:471[0x13ae]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:472[0x156d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:473[0x13ea]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:474[0xfbb]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
> Stream #0:475[0x104d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:476[0x89f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:477[0x1a61]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:478[0x1b01]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:479[0x440]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
> Stream #0:480[0x1348]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
> Stream #0:481[0x1be6]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:482[0x1793]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:483[0x12c0]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:484[0x182b]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:485[0x15c8]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:486[0x13f5]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:487[0xf4]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
> Stream #0:488[0x1680]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:489[0x1d03]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:490[0x1c0a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:491[0x1c6a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:492[0xc38]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:493[0x57e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:494[0x1b13]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:495[0x1c03]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:496[0x1f60]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:497[0xb55]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:498[0x138a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:499[0xca9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:500[0x1326]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:501[0x1ab0]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:502[0x154a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:503[0xc13]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:504[0x111]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:505[0x106f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:506[0x174]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
> Stream #0:507[0x1f63]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:508[0x1cae]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:509[0x1fa3]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:510[0x69e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:511[0xb86]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:512[0x84]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:513[0x108b]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
> Stream #0:514[0x15c0]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:515[0x10cc]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:516[0x15fa]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:517[0xd55]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:518[0x403]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:519[0x1935]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:520[0x139d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:521[0x1dce]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:522[0x1f1d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:523[0x9fe]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:524[0x1439]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:525[0x595]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:526[0x1fa1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:527[0x9a5]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:528[0x178a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:529[0x11ef]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:530[0xccb]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:531[0x1e2d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:532[0x1a9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:533[0x99a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:534[0x4a5]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:535[0x1805]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:536[0x1a7]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:537[0x778]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:538[0x188c]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:539[0x11c1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:540[0x13da]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:541[0x81c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:542[0x1670]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:543[0x803]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:544[0x148a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:545[0x1df8]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:546[0x5f9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:547[0x1d56]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:548[0x1735]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:549[0x4cf]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:550[0x1533]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:551[0x1ee0]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
> Stream #0:552[0x508]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:553[0x1462]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:554[0x5fb]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:555[0x19fc]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:556[0xe22]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:557[0x668]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:558[0x108d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:559[0x1450]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:560[0xb49]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:561[0x591]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:562[0xb01]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:563[0x11f1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:564[0x325]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:565[0x1c57]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:566[0x405]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:567[0x1b5]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:568[0x1d69]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:569[0xa6f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:570[0xa8c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:571[0x1376]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:572[0x11d1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:573[0x19f7]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:574[0x274]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:575[0x6e1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:576[0xfde]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:577[0x1d0f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:578[0x18db]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:579[0x81f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:580[0x1de9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:581[0x1795]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
> Stream #0:582[0x1aa9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:583[0x680]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:584[0xf3d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:585[0x110]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:586[0x51d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:587[0x924]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:588[0x48d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:589[0x7bd]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:590[0x1e65]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:591[0x1a17]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:592[0x1d50]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:593[0x1eca]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:594[0xacf]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:595[0xd24]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:596[0x1b1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:597[0x12a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:598[0x1eaa]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:599[0xdda]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:600[0x749]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:601[0x6f5]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:602[0x5d6]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:603[0x81d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:604[0x1d55]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:605[0x1e80]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:606[0x1dfd]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:607[0x1bea]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:608[0x42c]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:609[0x1f9f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:610[0x4e9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:611[0x892]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:612[0x91d]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:613[0x12a7]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:614[0x39]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:615[0xf1d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:616[0x4c3]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:617[0x1863]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:618[0x10ab]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:619[0x1dd7]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:620[0x1b3d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:621[0xbe8]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:622[0xbdf]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:623[0x1e57]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:624[0x176e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:625[0x18c9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:626[0x407]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:627[0x2f1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:628[0x1e29]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:629[0x1d47]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:630[0x741]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:631[0xd32]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:632[0x5e6]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:633[0x4c4]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:634[0x1f1b]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:635[0x1c80]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:636[0x1334]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:637[0x4ac]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:638[0x1478]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:639[0x735]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:640[0x5a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:641[0x46c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:642[0x115d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:643[0x3e1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:644[0x1b6f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:645[0xe01]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:646[0x1eae]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:647[0x3cb]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:648[0x397]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:649[0xa79]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:650[0x6e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:651[0x16a3]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:652[0x1f7a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:653[0x71d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:654[0x1774]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:655[0x8bc]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:656[0xa03]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:657[0x16cb]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:658[0x1ad9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:659[0x116d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:660[0x1c3a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:661[0x1561]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:662[0x1451]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:663[0x7da]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:664[0x1f42]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:665[0x10a9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:666[0x9b1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:667[0x171b]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:668[0x1bb5]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:669[0x1197]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:670[0x1b87]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:671[0x409]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:672[0xd6e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:673[0x1268]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
> Stream #0:674[0xf87]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:675[0x1cc1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:676[0xa35]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:677[0x37]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:678[0xff3]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:679[0x579]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:680[0xe76]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:681[0x901]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:682[0x1d76]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:683[0x1def]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:684[0x82c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:685[0x7fa]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:686[0x77c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:687[0x151]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:688[0x1f6f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:689[0x1386]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:690[0x1c0d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:691[0xaa9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:692[0x1d66]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:693[0xa22]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:694[0x180e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:695[0x1a3a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:696[0x8a7]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:697[0x124e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:698[0x990]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:699[0x1955]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:700[0x6c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:701[0x1501]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:702[0x1779]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:703[0x171a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:704[0xaaa]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:705[0xb3c]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:706[0x15f3]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:707[0x1dec]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:708[0xe84]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:709[0x1804]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:710[0xacd]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:711[0x845]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:712[0x1855]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:713[0x6ca]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:714[0x1c55]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:715[0x957]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:716[0xd61]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:717[0xec5]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:718[0x1880]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:719[0x7ee]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:720[0x1d7d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:721[0xf9d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:722[0x10d9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:723[0xe61]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:724[0x1ae]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:725[0xe4f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:726[0x18e1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:727[0x787]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:728[0x6c8]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:729[0x551]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:730[0x8a9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:731[0x53f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:732[0x59c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:733[0xff5]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:734[0xed0]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:735[0x1e7c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:736[0x6f4]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:737[0x97a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:738[0x1a49]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:739[0x1351]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:740[0xa13]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:741[0xf4f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:742[0x196a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:743[0x232]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:744[0x1ba9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:745[0xab0]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:746[0xfc7]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
> Stream #0:747[0x181b]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:748[0x101b]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:749[0x99]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:750[0x1e0f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:751[0x1000]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:752[0x1f91]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:753[0xac9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:754[0x91]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:755[0x108]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:756[0xecb]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:757[0x70b]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:758[0x19d4]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:759[0x257]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:760[0x1b79]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:761[0x1a7b]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:762[0x1854]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:763[0x12f4]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:764[0x7c6]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:765[0x88a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:766[0xe86]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:767[0x629]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:768[0x180f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:769[0x1d34]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:770[0xd19]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:771[0x1141]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:772[0x927]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:773[0x190f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:774[0x1ccd]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:775[0x419]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:776[0xe46]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:777[0x3d1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:778[0x57]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:779[0x7c8]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:780[0x10a5]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:781[0xddc]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:782[0x1d12]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:783[0x2f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:784[0x1168]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:785[0x6bb]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:786[0x5be]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:787[0xd34]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:788[0x1a65]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:789[0xc36]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:790[0x1df1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:791[0x1ce8]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:792[0x1bb9]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:793[0xd41]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:794[0x936]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:795[0xaea]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:796[0x654]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:797[0x1dd4]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:798[0x12c1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:799[0x73a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:800[0x601]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:801[0x57d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:802[0x734]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:803[0x1677]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:804[0x1a58]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:805[0x284]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:806[0xbc0]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:807[0x1a73]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:808[0x1afc]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:809[0x1648]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:810[0x1191]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:811[0x153d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:812[0x1236]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:813[0x167c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:814[0x31e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:815[0x1692]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:816[0x540]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:817[0x491]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:818[0xc87]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:819[0x14bb]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:820[0xa3e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:821[0x600]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:822[0x1021]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:823[0xda4]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:824[0x119a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:825[0x9cd]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:826[0xad9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:827[0x1776]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:828[0xd5c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:829[0x9b9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:830[0x1efc]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:831[0xcdb]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:832[0x1f55]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:833[0x86f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:834[0x143a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:835[0xa0e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:836[0x1702]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:837[0x3d0]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:838[0x1b5a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:839[0x1e31]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:840[0x1995]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:841[0x1c02]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:842[0x7e8]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:843[0x3e9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:844[0x192b]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
> Stream #0:845[0x18eb]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:846[0xa01]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:847[0x134d]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:848[0x343]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
> Stream #0:849[0x139c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:850[0x1706]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:851[0x1de5]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:852[0xc02]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:853[0x1bc8]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:854[0xa8]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:855[0x1541]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:856[0xdc7]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:857[0x1d9d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:858[0x6b7]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:859[0x29a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:860[0x9ca]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:861[0x1c52]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:862[0x13fa]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:863[0x1c5c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:864[0x6fe]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:865[0xd51]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:866[0x1f38]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:867[0x1dc6]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:868[0x5dc]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:869[0x101a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:870[0x40f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:871[0x1f08]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:872[0x1592]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:873[0x949]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:874[0x865]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:875[0x14f5]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:876[0x4b4]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:877[0x681]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:878[0xe78]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:879[0xbbb]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:880[0x1e4d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:881[0x360]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:882[0x4d8]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:883[0x9eb]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:884[0x1af5]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:885[0x1e38]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:886[0x151a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:887[0x117e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:888[0x1fb4]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:889[0x1513]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:890[0x1dee]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:891[0x52]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:892[0x74]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:893[0x1e91]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:894[0x751]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:895[0x1426]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:896[0x8e7]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:897[0x17a4]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:898[0x15d2]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:899[0x1b3f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:900[0x8b9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:901[0x1b9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:902[0x84d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:903[0x934]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:904[0x114c]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
> Stream #0:905[0x139]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:906[0x1479]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:907[0x1d01]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:908[0x65a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:909[0x1c1b]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:910[0x427]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:911[0x1f88]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:912[0x1964]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:913[0x1937]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:914[0xa17]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:915[0x1fc4]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:916[0x1fd1]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
> Stream #0:917[0xbf9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:918[0x1ae3]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:919[0x1171]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:920[0x1119]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:921[0x1102]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:922[0x1f44]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:923[0x298]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
> Stream #0:924[0x1b09]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:925[0x1876]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:926[0xbaa]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
> Stream #0:927[0xc43]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:928[0x1e35]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:929[0x9e6]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:930[0x12c4]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:931[0x17d0]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:932[0x1f04]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:933[0x1bb8]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:934[0x157b]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:935[0x1737]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:936[0x2e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:937[0x7c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:938[0x185]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:939[0xcb1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:940[0x12be]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:941[0xbd3]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:942[0x1819]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:943[0x18d7]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:944[0x1726]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:945[0x1fc1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:946[0x400]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:947[0x3d9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:948[0x1f61]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:949[0x98]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:950[0x58]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:951[0x1b57]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:952[0x1f40]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:953[0x1ba5]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:954[0x1d38]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:955[0x1e32]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:956[0x1152]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:957[0x16f3]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:958[0x16eb]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:959[0x1fe6]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:960[0x953]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:961[0x3b8]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:962[0x755]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:963[0x481]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:964[0xc2e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:965[0x855]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:966[0x3e6]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:967[0x1f66]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:968[0x1b03]: Audio: aac, 0 channels
> Stream #0:969[0x1e3a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:970[0x1b30]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:971[0x78e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:972[0x1820]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:973[0x1823]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:974[0x1bbd]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:975[0x13f4]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:976[0x1f73]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:977[0x1521]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:978[0x1ced]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:979[0x1724]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:980[0x1290]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:981[0x56a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:982[0x1ae9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:983[0x1d1e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:984[0x685]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:985[0x16d7]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:986[0x17bc]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:987[0xea9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:988[0x1690]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:989[0x1bd1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:990[0x1d5]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:991[0x110c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:992[0x293]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:993[0x196c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:994[0x12bb]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:995[0x84a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:996[0x1a2]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:997[0x179c]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:998[0x1eb5]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:999[0x1969]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1000[0x176f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1001[0x6c9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1002[0x3a2]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1003[0x4cd]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1004[0x825]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1005[0x6da]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1006[0x285]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1007[0x1ba6]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1008[0x19df]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1009[0x1da9]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:1010[0x8d6]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1011[0x1cc8]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1012[0x513]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1013[0x1132]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1014[0x3ee]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1015[0xaa5]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1016[0x1122]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1017[0x917]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1018[0x1300]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:1019[0x1abe]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1020[0x1144]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1021[0x371]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1022[0x1196]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1023[0x67b]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1024[0x1a68]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1025[0x12b9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1026[0xfab]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:1027[0xa8b]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1028[0x1f8b]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1029[0x858]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1030[0x3f5]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1031[0x13bd]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1032[0xc50]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1033[0x3a]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1034[0x17ed]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1035[0x1c1e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1036[0x13d4]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1037[0x1884]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1038[0x19d7]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1039[0x1636]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1040[0x1f8d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1041[0x15aa]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1042[0x15fb]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1043[0x1de6]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1044[0x330]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1045[0x1ce7]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1046[0x268]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1047[0x139f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1048[0x1414]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1049[0x11b1]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1050[0x1efb]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1051[0x27d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1052[0x596]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1053[0xc89]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1054[0x3ac]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1055[0x180d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1056[0x1cdb]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1057[0x11b]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:1058[0xefb]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1059[0x1b36]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1060[0x1c93]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1061[0x19f0]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1062[0x174e]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1063[0x128]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1064[0x1ba3]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1065[0x726]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1066[0x13d6]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1067[0x1361]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:1068[0x17dc]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1069[0x19fd]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1070[0x5e5]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1071[0x1d95]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:1072[0x1853]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1073[0x1dc5]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1074[0x2a0]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1075[0x1366]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1076[0x12f7]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1077[0x824]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1078[0x1b0d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1079[0x1d0b]: Audio: mp3, 0 channels
> Stream #0:1080[0x5e9]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1081[0x271]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1082[0x1e2f]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1083[0x1812]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1084[0x93c]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1085[0x15d]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1086[0x1a07]: Unknown: none
> Stream #0:1087[0x120a]: Unknown: none
> At least one output file must be specified


 Looks like it has the information needed to determine container, video & audio so kmttg QSF should detect it as such and treat it as mpeg2 transport stream (assuming you have recent kmttg version and correct VRDscripts files). Of course you need to point kmttg to use this ffmpeg version as well.


----------



## elprice7345

> I am posting because I had an idea for moyekj: There are times when I am under the REMOTE/GUIDE tab browsing the SHOW entries and see a movie I would like to look up on IMDB. Can Java be used to make system calls to bring up a browser window and populate it with a query?? I already do this using a different programming environment, and would like to have that capability from KMTTG.


An interesting idea ... if moyekj can figure out how to make it work, what about having a movie lookup button and/or a TV lookup button? If the buttons can be configured to go to the user's preferred sources that would be even better, e.g., IMDB vs. TMDB or TVDB vs. TVRage.


----------



## wmcbrine

moyekj said:


> Looks like it has the information needed to determine container, video & audio


Container and video, but the audio is bogus. (This is why pyTivo ignores the audio that FFmpeg reports for .TiVo files, and just assumes it's compatible.)


----------



## moyekj

wmcbrine said:


> Container and video, but the audio is bogus. (This is why pyTivo ignores the audio that FFmpeg reports for .TiVo files, and just assumes it's compatible.)


 For my needs just knowing the type is enough (in this case ac3). In fact just container and video is all I need to determine what to do in VideoRedo. I don't need the detailed A/V specs, just the types.


----------



## wuzznuubi

wmcbrine said:


> Maybe try a newer version of ffmpeg? I've seen its handling of .TiVo files get worse over time, then better again.





moyekj said:


> Looks like it has the information needed to determine container, video & audio so kmttg QSF should detect it as such and treat it as mpeg2 transport stream (assuming you have recent kmttg version and correct VRDscripts files). Of course you need to point kmttg to use this ffmpeg version as well.


Thank you both, wmcbrine for the tip on getting a new distro of FFmpeg and Moyekj for creating kmttg and confirming the new FFmpeg should work. I'm burning up the ethernet again


----------



## SixString

ThAbtO said:


> If you are using KMTTG, update it.


Yes, I'm now using kmttg again, since my ReadyNAS no longer does automatic backups.


----------



## howards

moyekj said:


> If you have code that works universally on all platforms then yes I am interested in finding out how. On Windows I think it's pretty easy, but on linux, Mac etc.?


Yes, it's cross-platform. You can read about the latest version here:

http://code.google.com/p/aor-javasi...JavaSim/lib/BrowserLauncher2-README.txt?r=437

It's open source. The version posted at the link above has had a lot of bells and whistles added since I used it. I have available an older version which is a single .java source file. I tried to send it to you via email, but you have email contact turned off. My email contact is on, if you want to contact me to get the file.


----------



## howards

christheman said:


> I'm just a Windows guy, but have you considered doing something like this?
> 
> Assuming it might be a simple or trivial matter to show or hide a button with Java (which I don't know - hopefully an entirely different template is not necessary), and also assuming Java has the capability to detect host OS and make decisions based on that (which - you guessed it - I also don't know), then perhaps something like this might just work:
> 
> From the point where the program is first started, determine if any version of Windows is the host OS (or any other OS deemed to be capable of executing system calls made from Java). Create a program variable to store this information. Otherwise, just set it to a null value so that the program knows to skip using that bit of code later on and then the button will never appear.
> 
> Further on down, the same program variable would be used to both enable the button and then choose the correct system call when the user clicks it. There would need to be a different conditional statement for each OS that qualifies and requires a different system call. When the user sees the button and clicks it, the info in that variable is then used to determine and make the appropriate system call to the user's OS.
> 
> You could start off by just including the system call for Windows, then add to it as other contributors come up with the calls for their own OS. I wouldn't expect to have all OS's represented here. This is a departure from the platform-independent philosophy, but at the same time a really neat feature to have where possible.
> 
> In the end though you would still have one multiplatform version for users to download, which is what appears to me to be one of your main goals.


Way too much work for a problem that others have already solved for you!


----------



## ThAbtO

BTW, PyTivo has also been updated, thanks to WMCBrine.


----------



## christheman

howards said:


> Yes, it's cross-platform. You can read about the latest version here:
> 
> It's open source. The version posted at the link above has had a lot of bells and whistles added since I used it. I have available an older version which is a single .java source file. I tried to send it to you via email, but you have email contact turned off. My email contact is on, if you want to contact me to get the file.


Nice find! Hopefully this is what moyekj needs.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## christheman

howards said:


> Way too much work for a problem that others have already solved for you!


That is always a welcome response to see!

Chris


----------



## christheman

elprice7345 said:


> An interesting idea ... if moyekj can figure out how to make it work, what about having a movie lookup button and/or a TV lookup button? If the buttons can be configured to go to the user's preferred sources that would be even better, e.g., IMDB vs. TMDB or TVDB vs. TVRage.


Maybe have 2 or 3 small buttons out of the way to the right (as I described in my first post), 
EDIT: except maybe to the right of the DELETED/REMOTE/INFO tabs - since there is more free space there and the amount of free space allocated doesn't seem to change. Also at this level, only one set of buttons could serve the entire set of REMOTE tabs.

They could be centrally configured from a page under the CONFIGURE menu, similar in appearance to the PROGRAMS and PROGRAM OPTIONS tabs with fill-in-the-blank style configuration.

Basic idea might be to offer these parameters (with user suggestions located next to each blank) for each button:

BUTTON LABEL 1, 
(button label 1 example: "IMDB", "TMDB", etc)

BUTTON QUERY STRING 1 (user will incorporate both website-specific static query text and "SHOW" Java variable to produce a working query string), 
(button query string 1 example: h-t-t-p-:-/-/w-w-w.imdb.com/find?q={"SHOW" variable}

BUTTON LABEL 2, etc.

My apologies if this is already incorporated into the code just uploaded by "howards". 

Chris


----------



## moyekj

christheman said:


> Maybe have 2 or 3 small buttons out of the way to the right (as I described in my first post),
> EDIT: except maybe to the right of the DELETED/REMOTE/INFO tabs - since there is more free space there and the amount of free space allocated doesn't seem to change. Also at this level, only one set of buttons could serve the entire set of REMOTE tabs.
> 
> They could be centrally configured from a page under the CONFIGURE menu, similar in appearance to the PROGRAMS and PROGRAM OPTIONS tabs with fill-in-the-blank style configuration.
> 
> Basic idea might be to offer these parameters (with user suggestions located next to each blank) for each button:
> 
> BUTTON LABEL 1,
> (button label 1 example: "IMDB", "TMDB", etc)
> 
> BUTTON QUERY STRING 1 (user will incorporate both website-specific static query text and "SHOW" Java variable to produce a working query string),
> (button query string 1 example: h-t-t-p-:-/-/w-w-w.imdb.com/find?q={"SHOW" variable}
> 
> BUTTON LABEL 2, etc.
> 
> My apologies if this is already incorporated into the code just uploaded by "howards".
> 
> Chris


 The web browser launch code given above didn't work for me, however I think I have something in place that may be good enough. Since there are many tables in kmttg listing shows, having a dedicated button doesn't really make sense. Instead a keyboard shortcut such as "q" that you press with a table show selected should do the trick more elegantly. Perhaps also a config option that allows you to define the base web query, defaulting to the imdb query you outlined.
(There's already a "j" keyboard shortcut for most tables that dumps information on selected entry to message window that probably not many know about - mostly useful for me for debugging/developing purposes).


----------



## christheman

moyekj said:


> The web browser launch code given above didn't work for me, however I think I have something in place that may be good enough. Since there are many tables in kmttg listing shows, having a dedicated button doesn't really make sense. Instead a keyboard shortcut such as "q" that you press with a table show selected should do the trick more elegantly. Perhaps also a config option that allows you to define the base web query, defaulting to the imdb query you outlined.
> (There's already a "j" keyboard shortcut for most tables that dumps information on selected entry to message window that probably not many know about - mostly useful for me for debugging/developing purposes).


If you can foresee doing this with a keyboard shortcut (which sounds great by the way), then could a centrally located button also be used to trigger that same bit of code? In terms of execution and workflow, that would be equivalent to what I had imagined in the first place.


----------



## moyekj

christheman said:


> If you can foresee doing this with a keyboard shortcut (which sounds great by the way), then could a centrally located button also be used to trigger that same bit of code? In terms of execution and workflow, that would be equivalent to what I had imagined in the first place.


 There's no good place for a "central" button that can be used for NPL tabs and all remote tabs at same time. The space to the right of tabs can't be used and I don't want to add another row in main kmttg GUI just for it. Once you know about the keyboard shortcut what's the problem with it?


----------



## christheman

moyekj said:


> There's no good place for a "central" button that can be used for NPL tabs and all remote tabs at same time. The space to the right of tabs can't be used and I don't want to add another row in main kmttg GUI just for it. Once you know about the keyboard shortcut what's the problem with it?


Nothing at all. That just represents a departure from the norm. I just wasn't aware that the buttons would be difficult. To be clear though, either way, I would still use it. I am sure it would be a welcome addition for most. I know it would fit into my workflow nicely.


----------



## howards

moyekj said:


> The web browser launch code given above didn't work for me, however I think I have something in place that may be good enough. Since there are many tables in kmttg listing shows, having a dedicated button doesn't really make sense. Instead a keyboard shortcut such as "q" that you press with a table show selected should do the trick more elegantly. Perhaps also a config option that allows you to define the base web query, defaulting to the imdb query you outlined.
> (There's already a "j" keyboard shortcut for most tables that dumps information on selected entry to message window that probably not many know about - mostly useful for me for debugging/developing purposes).


I haven't tried the new web browser launch code I linked to, but I'm still using an old version and it works great.


----------



## moyekj

v0p9m version is now released.
Highlights of this release:
* If tivo.com username & password is available kmttg will augment local Now Playing data with RPC data from middlemind.tivo.com for series 3 units where possible (for episode and/or movie year information as well as original air date). Similar to RPC enabled TiVos you will see a Remote job run following NPL retrieval.
* Added "q" keyboard shortcut that by default will perform an imdb web query on currently selected title in any table listing shows.
* New Wiki page summarizing all keyboard shortcuts:
keyboard_shortcuts

See release_notes Wiki for full details.


----------



## grupe

I installed the newest version of kmttg to fix the issue that came up last week. In the past when it completed the conversion from tivo to mp4 files, it would go out and get anything new off the tivo. Now I have to restart the windows service before it will go pickup new files. I am sure I am just doing something stupid, but any help here would be great.

Running a S3 and kmttg is running on a 2011 windows home server.


----------



## moyekj

grupe said:


> I installed the newest version of kmttg to fix the issue that came up last week. In the past when it completed the conversion from tivo to mp4 files, it would go out and get anything new off the tivo. Now I have to restart the windows service before it will go pickup new files. I am sure I am just doing something stupid, but any help here would be great.
> 
> Running a S3 and kmttg is running on a 2011 windows home server.


 Could be a bug as there were changes made to auto mode in last release. If you can, please post or email me your auto.log file showing this problem.


----------



## christheman

I just loaded and tried the update. Good to see you were able to get the IMDB part in, it makes a big difference and opens things up.

One other thing I had thought about, under the GUIDE sub-tab: Would there be any way to allow the user the option to just scroll through the entire list of show entries, without requiring them to use the pulldown menu, or are there too many entries to poll this information in one shot?


----------



## moyekj

christheman said:


> One other thing I had thought about, under the GUIDE sub-tab: Would there be any way to allow the user the option to just scroll through the entire list of show entries, without requiring them to use the pulldown menu, or are there too many entries to poll this information in one shot?


 It's intentionally structured to be 12 hours of data for 1 channel at a time to minimize the overhead time of collecting the data. Would be way too slow to try and do that for all channels at a time.


----------



## dianebrat

Dumb speed question since I'm using kmttg this week to off-load the shows from my S3 OLED to replace the drives.

I'm only getting 14 Mbps type speeds, so HD items are effectively transferring at real time, am I right in thinking this is because the bottleneck is the S3 itself?


----------



## wmcbrine

dianebrat said:


> I'm only getting 14 Mbps type speeds, so HD items are effectively transferring at real time, am I right in thinking this is because the bottleneck is the S3 itself?


Yes.


----------



## Fofer

moyekj said:


> * Added "q" keyboard shortcut that by default will perform an imdb web query on currently selected title in any table listing shows.


I've tried this. I see the web query address appear in kmttg's bottom pane. But it doesn't open a web page or even switch to my default browser. Should it? I'm on a Mac OS X 10.8.2 system, by the way.


----------



## moyekj

Fofer said:


> I've tried this. I see the web query address appear in kmttg's bottom pane. But it doesn't open a web page or even switch to my default browser. Should it? I'm on a Mac OS X 10.8.2 system, by the way.


 Theoretically, yes, but I don't have a Mac to test on. Looking at code for Mac it tries to execute the following system call:
open "<url>"

So for opening this thread for example it would be:
open "http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=35"

For linux platform by default it will call an actual browser by name if available based on list of popular browsers for linux, but there's also linux only option in kmttg config Visual tab to specify what to use for browser executable. Sounds like Mac may benefit from having that option available as well since the above apparently doesn't work.


----------



## ccrider2

dianebrat said:


> Dumb speed question since I'm using kmttg this week to off-load the shows from my S3 OLED to replace the drives.
> 
> I'm only getting 14 Mbps type speeds, so HD items are effectively transferring at real time, am I right in thinking this is because the bottleneck is the S3 itself?


If I change both tuners to a channel I don't get, My speed jumps up to about 20. (takes a burden off the CPU...not having to record the 2 buffers while transferring) If that don't help, try rebooting the TiVo...sometimes helps.

Good Luck,
Cheers


----------



## dianebrat

ccrider2 said:


> If I change both tuners to a channel I don't get, My speed jumps up to about 20. (takes a burden off the CPU...not having to record the 2 buffers while transferring) If that don't help, try rebooting the TiVo...sometimes helps.
> 
> Good Luck,
> Cheers


I can wait it out, just wanted to be sure I didn't have another issue.


----------



## moyekj

Quick bug fix version v0p9n just released to fix a couple of issues:

* Fix to auto transfers mode to prevent double processing for mind-enabled series 3 units when retrieving NPL.
* Web browser call on Mac platform now uses same method as for Linux and the web browser executable can be explicitly set under "Visual" tab option "web browser binary".


----------



## Fofer

moyekj said:


> * Web browser call on Mac platform now uses same method as for Linux and the web browser executable can be explicitly set under "Visual" tab option "web browser binary".


Thank you very much!

I downloaded and am trying the new version. What is the syntax for entering this? I have tried:

/Applications/Safari.app
\Applications\Safari.app
Macintosh HD:Applications:Safari.app
file://localhost/Applications/Safari.app

and all sorts of other variations... and none seem to work.


----------



## moyekj

Fofer said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> I downloaded and am trying the new version. What is the syntax for entering this? I have tried:
> 
> /Applications/Safari.app
> \Applications\Safari.app
> Macintosh HD:Applications:Safari.app
> file://localhost/Applications/Safari.app
> 
> and all sorts of other variations... and none seem to work.


Perhaps try something as in this thread:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5721528/terminal-command-to-open-safari

/usr/bin/open -a Safari

According to that thread what I had in place in last release should have worked as well:
open <url>

If that still doesn't work then perhaps try:
sh -c /usr/bin/open -a Safari

Or it could be as simple as:
Safari

Hopefully one of those will work...


----------



## Fofer

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but none of those worked.


----------



## moyekj

Fofer said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but none of those worked.


 Go to the command line and try things from there. In Linux it's trivial. As long as the executable is somewhere in your PATH you can run without specifying full path. So for example on my Linux box I just put "firefox". I don't know anything about Mac OS to help you further but maybe someone else more familiar with Mac can help out.


----------



## christheman

Fofer said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but none of those worked.


Here is something I found in a quick search. I am including this as it appears to offer something new and is dated fairly recently from October 20, 2012:
http://alvinalexander.com/java/mac-java-open-url-browser-osascript

In particular, I see this bit being used:


Code:


String[] args = { "osascript", "-e", "open location \"" + url + "\"" };

the backslash escape characters and syntax double quotes removed might look something like:


Code:


open location {url}

The use of the word "location" as a command line argument seems to not have been mentioned yet. Give that a try.

Also, moyekj might want to verify use of "osascript" and "-e" as used in this particular situation.

EDIT: another [open location "url"] example:
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=916578


----------



## Fofer

Okay. I will try.


Code:


open /Applications/Safari.app

 ...works in Terminal.

But not in KMTTG. 

Hopefully other Mac users out there can try.


----------



## moyekj

Does this work from Terminal?
open "http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=35"

If so try just "open" as the command in kmttg. The way it's being called there can't be any spaces in the executable name called from kmttg.


----------



## Fofer

Ha! Yes! That did it. Simply typing "open" under "Visual" tab option "web browser binary" did the trick!  :up:


----------



## howards

kmttg vop9n (and earlier versions) are giving me a message on one of my two Series 2 Tivos that says:

-----------
Can't determine bodyId for TiVo: <name redacted>
RemoteInit - (IP=middlemind.tivo.com, port=443): null
-----------

Still, it seems to work fine. Is this something that should concern me, and is there an easy fix?

If the number that can't be found is the device number starting with 649 for a series 2, I checked that my account on tivo.com shows it, but I don't know anything about middlemind.tivo.com.


----------



## moyekj

Fofer said:


> Ha! Yes! That did it. Simply typing "open" under "Visual" tab option "web browser binary" did the trick!  :up:


 Strange that the original implementation in last release didn't work for you then because it did just that... (though I think I had quotes around url which may have screwed it up).


----------



## moyekj

howards said:


> kmttg vop9n (and earlier versions) are giving me a message on one of my two Series 2 Tivos that says:
> 
> -----------
> Can't determine bodyId for TiVo: <name redacted>
> RemoteInit - (IP=middlemind.tivo.com, port=443): null
> -----------
> 
> Still, it seems to work fine. Is this something that should concern me, and is there an easy fix?
> 
> If the number that can't be found is the device number starting with 649 for a series 2, I checked that my account on tivo.com shows it, but I don't know anything about middlemind.tivo.com.


kmttg needs the TSN # to determine if machine is mind enabled, and if it can't get the TSN from Bonjour then it tries to get it from middlemind.tivo.com if you have TiVo username & password specified. If you login to this page do you see your S2 TiVo listed as one of the options?
https://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/go.do?def=tco.todo.page
If not then that's probably why.

I'm not sure if S2 TiVos used Bonjour to advertise themselves or not. Perhaps if you let kmttg use TiVo Beacon to detect TiVos for a few minutes your S2 TSN should be found: Configure-Tivos-Detect with TiVo Beacon instead of Bonjour (and make sure "Look for Tivos on network" is enabled). Once the TSN is found it's saved for next session so then those error messages should go away.


----------



## cO8W6zlv

My Netgear ReadyNAS started failing to archive TiVo shows earlier this month. It will download 1KB TiVo and .nfo files then fail. I deleted these and retried. Now the ReadyNAS does not "see" the files at all.

I thought I read somewhere that TiVo supports ReadyNAS.


----------



## Fofer

moyekj said:


> Strange that the original implementation in last release didn't work for you then because it did just that... (though I think I had quotes around url which may have screwed it up).


Well it works now and I am happy. I also note that it works with whatever your default browser is set to. I just changed my default browser setting to Chrome and tried the "q" shortcut in KMTTG and sure enough, it now opens the IMDB lookup in Chrome. As it should. Nice! So now all Mac users of KMTTG need to know is, to type "open" (without the quotes) into Visual -> Web Browser Binary in order to get this feature to work. Or can this simply be hard-coded?


----------



## moyekj

Fofer said:


> Well it works now and I am happy. I also note that it works with whatever your default browser is set to. I just changed my default browser setting to Chrome and tried the "q" shortcut in KMTTG and sure enough, it now opens the IMDB lookup in Chrome. As it should. Nice! So now all Mac users of KMTTG need to know is, to type "open" (without the quotes) into Visual -> Web Browser Binary in order to get this feature to work. Or can this simply be hard-coded?


 Yes I'm going to revert back to hard coding for Mac platform for next release now that we found something that works.


----------



## mlippert

cO8W6zlv said:


> My Netgear ReadyNAS started failing to archive TiVo shows earlier this month. It will download 1KB TiVo and .nfo files then fail. I deleted these and retried. Now the ReadyNAS does not "see" the files at all.
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that TiVo supports ReadyNAS.


Well, I'm not sure this is the right thread for this question. And I think it might be better said that ReadyNAS supports TiVo rather than the other way around .

The problem on the ReadyNAS (I'm fairly sure) is the expired cookie issue that has been discussed in numerous other threads w/ regards to problems downloading in Tivo Desktop, kmttg and pyTivo. People on the TCF have figured out how to fix those 3 applications.

I am (maybe naively) expecting that eventually (maybe months) TiVo will have an update to the software on the TiVo (hopefully for both the S3s and the Premieres) that fixes the issue.

In the meantime perhaps checking the Netgear ReadyNAS forums (1 thread on topic)?

I have a ReadyNAS myself, but I've been using kmttg to download shows from my Tivo, and recently pyTivo to play shows from my ReadyNAS media share on the Tivo, so I haven't looking into fixing the ReadyNAS connection.

Mike


----------



## wmcbrine

mlippert said:


> I am (maybe naively) expecting that eventually (maybe months) TiVo will have an update to the software on the TiVo (hopefully for both the S3s and the Premieres) that fixes the issue.


The most recent terrible official comment from TiVo: "But since our solution is expected to be on the TiVo Desktop PC client and not the DVR itself, the fix should resolve the transfer issue for any platform that works with TiVo Desktop." Um, no, TiVo, you can't _fix_ it in TD, because it's not broken there. You can only work around it in TD. Hence the term "workaround".


----------



## Fofer

Geez. Who's minding the store over there? Hopefully they'll read here and get the real fix -- the fine folks here are doing their jobs for them!


----------



## unitron

wmcbrine said:


> The most recent terrible official comment from TiVo: "But since our solution is expected to be on the TiVo Desktop PC client and not the DVR itself, the fix should resolve the transfer issue for any platform that works with TiVo Desktop." Um, no, TiVo, you can't _fix_ it in TD, because it's not broken there. You can only work around it in TD. Hence the term "workaround".


If they do that, can notting and morac sue for copyright infringement?


----------



## mattack

cO8W6zlv said:


> My Netgear ReadyNAS started failing to archive TiVo shows earlier this month. It will download 1KB TiVo and .nfo files then fail. I deleted these and retried. Now the ReadyNAS does not "see" the files at all.
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that TiVo supports ReadyNAS.


Even though we know what the workaround is, I suggest you contact Netgear (and possibly point them to the info describing the underlying problem). Since you have an official product you bought, you should try to get support for it, and who knows, maybe they'll prod Tivo.


----------



## wmcbrine

unitron said:


> If they do that, can notting and morac sue for copyright infringement?


You're assuming they'd use the same workaround... I'm pointing out that, _no matter what they do in TD_, it is by its nature a workaround, since the bug is on the TiVo side.

Anyway, no, it's too trivial to be copyrightable.


----------



## windracer

I'm trying to figure out if I can fix the ToGo code in Galleon in a similar manner to work around the cookie issue. Galleon is using the Apache httpclient libraries in java. I thought it might be as easy as adding:

get.setRequestHeader("Cookie", "sid=abc");

before the execute method, but that doesn't seem to work. 

moyekj, I don't know the back-end details of what you're doing in kmttg, obviously, but since it's in java could you give me a hint as to how you implemented your fix so maybe I can apply that to Galleon's code?

Thanks!


----------



## unitron

wmcbrine said:


> ...
> Anyway, no, it's too trivial to be copyrightable.


Oh, so it's only good enough for a patent on the obvious.


----------



## moyekj

windracer said:


> I'm trying to figure out if I can fix the ToGo code in Galleon in a similar manner to work around the cookie issue. Galleon is using the Apache httpclient libraries in java. I thought it might be as easy as adding:
> 
> get.setRequestHeader("Cookie", "sid=abc");
> 
> before the execute method, but that doesn't seem to work.
> 
> moyekj, I don't know the back-end details of what you're doing in kmttg, obviously, but since it's in java could you give me a hint as to how you implemented your fix so maybe I can apply that to Galleon's code?
> 
> Thanks!


You can take a look at the code online. Relevant file is:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/source/browse/trunk/src/com/tivo/kmttg/main/http.java
Look inside "cookieInputStream" method. 1st connection just connects without authentication to grab the cookies. Then a 2nd connection is made with cookies and authentication.

NOTE: I didn't make any changes to this after the expired cookie was discovered. It worked regardless. The workaround was implemented for curl downloads.


----------



## windracer

moyekj said:


> You can take a look at the code online. Relevant file is:
> http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/source/browse/trunk/src/com/tivo/kmttg/main/http.java
> Look inside "cookieInputStream" method. 1st connection just connects without authentication to grab the cookies. Then a 2nd connection is made with cookies and authentication.


Thanks. Looking at my debugging code I might have been looking in the wrong place to begin with, so I'll track down the right place and then see if there's anything I can do.


----------



## dlfl

wmcbrine said:


> The most recent terrible official comment from TiVo: "But since our solution is expected to be on the TiVo Desktop PC client and not the DVR itself, the fix should resolve the transfer issue for any platform that works with TiVo Desktop." Um, no, TiVo, you can't _fix_ it in TD, because it's not broken there. You can only work around it in TD. Hence the term "workaround".


This is TiVo's payback for the hundreds of comments on this forum disrespecting TiVo Desktop. If you want to use non-TiVo software for TTG transfers you can darn well do your own fix ... err... workaround.


----------



## howards

moyekj said:


> kmttg needs the TSN # to determine if machine is mind enabled, and if it can't get the TSN from Bonjour then it tries to get it from middlemind.tivo.com if you have TiVo username & password specified. If you login to this page do you see your S2 TiVo listed as one of the options?
> https://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/go.do?def=tco.todo.page
> If not then that's probably why.
> 
> I'm not sure if S2 TiVos used Bonjour to advertise themselves or not. Perhaps if you let kmttg use TiVo Beacon to detect TiVos for a few minutes your S2 TSN should be found: Configure-Tivos-Detect with TiVo Beacon instead of Bonjour (and make sure "Look for Tivos on network" is enabled). Once the TSN is found it's saved for next session so then those error messages should go away.


The link you posted above took me to a Tivo page had both my series 2s listed but also said:

_DVR management is not available on your selected box

We're sorry, DVR management is available only for TiVo-manufactured Series 3/TiVo HD and TiVo Premiere DVRs. If you received your box from your TV service provider, please contact your provider._

I did not have kmttg configured to look for Tivos at all - just hardcoded the IP addresses (I use static IPs so they never change). I did try enabling using Tivo Beacon as you suggested, and just enabling it was enough to get rid of the message about not being able to find the TSN.

Strange that this only occurred with 1 of my 2 Series 2s, but thank you for the fix.


----------



## Call Me Richard

cO8W6zlv said:


> My Netgear ReadyNAS started failing to archive TiVo shows earlier this month. It will download 1KB TiVo and .nfo files then fail. I deleted these and retried. Now the ReadyNAS does not "see" the files at all.
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that TiVo supports ReadyNAS.


Same thing happened to me. I've reported it to Netgear Support, with a reference to the thread Sudden file transfer failure: kmttg and Tivo Desktop.

Have you reported it to Netgear? I'd like to have some backup here, so they don't think I just some random idiot that doesn't know how to work this!


----------



## wmcbrine

dlfl said:


> This is TiVo's payback for the hundreds of comments on this forum disrespecting TiVo Desktop. If you want to use non-TiVo software for TTG transfers you can darn well do your own fix ... err... workaround.


Yeah, well, I did that, and they still haven't. So much for payback.


----------



## unitron

wmcbrine said:


> The most recent terrible official comment from TiVo: "But since our solution is expected to be on the TiVo Desktop PC client and not the DVR itself, the fix should resolve the transfer issue for any platform that works with TiVo Desktop." Um, no, TiVo, you can't _fix_ it in TD, because it's not broken there. You can only work around it in TD. Hence the term "workaround".


I'm confused, what are all of these platforms other than the TiVo that work with TiVo Desktop, and how many were adversely affected by the St. TiVo's Day Massacre time bomb, and how, and how is patching Desktop going to fix anything for them?


----------



## philhu

wmcbrine said:


> The most recent terrible official comment from TiVo: "But since our solution is expected to be on the TiVo Desktop PC client and not the DVR itself, the fix should resolve the transfer issue for any platform that works with TiVo Desktop." Um, no, TiVo, you can't _fix_ it in TD, because it's not broken there. You can only work around it in TD. Hence the term "workaround".


This is horrible. Tivo has their heads up their a*ses.

<rant on>

They are writing terrible code, with no long term thought to it. Perfect example is ProgramID and the HDGUI using that to get season/episode and SDGUI using EpisodeNum

So, on shows loaded from other than tivos, like from a website, the Tivo will display the sea/eps in the SDgui and not display it in the HDGui

How come every release of software is a new experience in pain for tivo. Fix 3, add 1 and break 4. Have they not heard of regression testing?

And why does the HDGui take 2+ YEARS to finish? And why is it so slow to use? Sometimes PAINFULLY SLOW.

<rant off>

BTW, I still have a series 1, Sony SVR2000 running with lifetime. It's sole purpose in life, for 9 years, has been to record, in analog from the video out of a cable box, the Young and the Restless, for my wife. I've changed cable boxes 3 times, but it still sends IR to the box, and records the composite out


----------



## lpwcomp

unitron said:


> I'm confused, what are all of these platforms other than the TiVo that work with TiVo Desktop, and how many were adversely affected by the St. TiVo's Day Massacre time bomb, and how, and how is patching Desktop going to fix anything for them?


I think they are talking about the platforms on which TD _*runs*_, i.e. various flavors of Windows.


----------



## wmcbrine

lpwcomp said:


> I think they are talking about the platforms on which TD _*runs*_, i.e. various flavors of Windows.


...and Mac. Theoretically there's a Mac version. It sucks even more than TD for Windows, but it's there.


----------



## lrhorer

wmcbrine said:


> The most recent terrible official comment from TiVo:


<sigh> The proper fix requires replacing less than 10 bytes in the tivoapp code, and they could (should) have had this in place and out the door in a matter of a day, with every TTG capable Tivo on the planet getting an update within a week. Instead they are going to make users upgrade their software in an attempt to implement a kludge.

This is really pathetic. 'Most gripes that come across on these conferences blame TiVo for things of which they are not really culpable or responsible, but this is just a botched job on TiVo's part all the way around.


----------



## lrhorer

wmcbrine said:


> ...and Mac. Theoretically there's a Mac version. It sucks even more than TD for Windows, but it's there.


Kinda like this bug, actually.


----------



## Fofer

Sheesh. It's no wonder why the HD UI remains incomplete. My hunch is that all the actual programmers and engineers have left the TiVo building. Maybe a few interns are peeking at the code and trying their best?


----------



## lpwcomp

lrhorer said:


> <sigh> The proper fix requires replacing less than 10 bytes in the tivoapp code, and they could (should) have had this in place and out the door in a matter of a day, with every TTG capable Tivo on the planet getting an update within a week. Instead they are going to make users upgrade their software in an attempt to implement a kludge.


I didn't realize you were so intimately familiar with TiVo's s/w change and deployment process.

Should they do this? Yes. Will they do this? No. From their point of view, changing TD addresses the issue and "fixes" the problem for _*most*_ users. It wouldn't fix it for me if I was still using TD but like most other s/w providers, they don't care about people using unsupported OS's like Win2K nor do they care about third party apps. They _*might*_ care about the ReadyNAS, but I suspect that even there that they will tell Netgear to change things on their end.


----------



## Fofer

lpwcomp said:


> I didn't realize you were so intimately familiar with TiVo's s/w change and deployment process.


I'm pretty familiar with it from an end-user perspective, having had (and supported) many TiVo boxes installed in many homes over the course of a decade.

Their s/w change and deployment process sucks.


----------



## lpwcomp

philhu said:


> So, on shows loaded from other than tivos, like from a website, the Tivo will display the sea/eps in the SDgui...


Not really. It just displays whatever is in the episodeNumber field, which mayt or may not be of the form ssee.



philhu said:


> ... and not display it in the HDGui.


If you add the correct programId to the metadata, you can _*sometimes*_ get season and episode to display in the HDUI.


----------



## lrhorer

lpwcomp said:


> I didn't realize you were so intimately familiar with TiVo's s/w change and deployment process.


You mean their internal process, which is to say policy? If internal policies get in the way of proper support, they need to be dumped.

If you mean the pysical deployment mechanism, then yes, I am very familir with it. It's pretty trivial.

If you mean the code requirements, then I am completely familiar with it. I'm considering making the changes to my versions of tivoapp, and not waiting for Tivo. If they follow their published intent, then I almost surely will.



lpwcomp said:


> Should they do this? Yes. Will they do this? No. From their point of view, changing TD addresses the issue and "fixes" the problem for _*most*_ users.


No, it doesn't, from anyone's point of view. They have to publish a new version of TDT, which is every bit as difficult and resource consuming as publishing a new version of tivoapp, plus they then have to manually try to get everyone who has an old version of TDT to upgrade, and support all the users who have issues with the transition, perhaps for years to come.

This looks very much like a prime example of what happens when a company allows marketing types to override the good sense of the engineers.



lpwcomp said:


> It wouldn't fix it for me if I was still using TD but like most other s/w providers, they don't care about people using unsupported OS's like Win2K nor do they care about third party apps.


From their perspectrive, that is not really the point. Again, from their perspective, they can invest a trivial amount of resources to completely fix the issue with no further repercussions regardless of the user or his platform, or they can create a neverending support issue for themselves.



lpwcomp said:


> They _*might*_ care about the ReadyNAS, but I suspect that even there that they will tell Netgear to change things on their end.


They might do all sorts of things. That does not make any of them wise or fiscally prudent.


----------



## lrhorer

Fofer said:


> I'm pretty familiar with it from an end-user perspective, having had (and supported) many TiVo boxes installed in many homes over the course of a decade.
> 
> Their s/w change and deployment process sucks.


In the past they have responded very effectively and quickly to squash bugs. Deployment of new features is not the issue, here.


----------



## unitron

I'd just like to see an honest explanation from them for why they coded in this time bomb in the first place.


----------



## lpwcomp

lrhorer said:


> YIf you mean the pysical deployment mechanism, then yes, I am very familir with it. It's pretty trivial.


I take it then that you either used to work for TiVo in s/w development or have actually spoken or corresponded with someone who does/did. You know for a fact that it is "trivial" to deploy a fix to a single module to _*every Series2, 3 & 4 platform?*_ Do you know for sure that the mechanisms are even still in place to deploy fixes to Series2 or 3 boxes? Not to mention the fact that if TiVo were actually performing unit, regression, and acceptance testing, even a trivial change would be more complex than you are implying.



lrhorer said:


> If you mean the code requirements, then I am completely familiar with it. I'm considering making the changes to my versions of tivoapp, and not waiting for Tivo. If they follow their published intent, then I almost surely will.


And what makes this particular approach the "right" one rather than merely the easiest. Simply modifying the expiration date of the cookie is just as much of a kludge as modifying TD.



lrhorer said:


> No, it doesn't, from anyone's point of view. They have to publish a new version of TDT, which is every bit as difficult and resource consuming as publishing a new version of tivoapp, plus they then have to manually try to get everyone who has an old version of TDT to upgrade, and support all the users who have issues with the transition, perhaps for years to come.


Once again, you know this how?



lrhorer said:


> This looks very much like a prime example of what happens when a company allows marketing types to override the good sense of the engineers.


No, this looks more like something that was partially but never fully implemented - verifying a transfer request. And the fact that this code was in there got lost in the cracks.



lrhorer said:


> From their perspectrive, that is not really the point. Again, from their perspective, they can invest a trivial amount of resources to completely fix the issue with no further repercussions regardless of the user or his platform, or they can create a neverending support issue for themselves.


How? Which part of THEY DON'T CARE ABOUT THIRD PARTY APPS! do you not understand?



lrhorer said:


> They might do all sorts of things. That does not make any of them wise or fiscally prudent.


How exactly is this going to adversely affect their bottom line?


----------



## lpwcomp

lrhorer said:


> In the past they have responded very effectively and quickly to squash bugs. Deployment of new features is not the issue, here.


Tell that to the Series1 owners _*stil*_ waiting for a fix to the DST problem.


----------



## lrhorer

lpwcomp said:


> Tell that to the Series1 owners _*stil*_ waiting for a fix to the DST problem.


They did fix that for most users, and quickly. My Sister's S1 DirecTiVo always has the correct time. So did my Philips SA TiVo, until it died.


----------



## lrhorer

lpwcomp said:


> I take it then that you either used to work for TiVo in s/w development or have actually spoken or corresponded with someone who does/did.


No.



lpwcomp said:


> You know for a fact that it is "trivial" to deploy a fix to a single module to _*every Series2, 3 & 4 platform?*_


Yes. It hasn't changed since the Series I, by the way.



lpwcomp said:


> Do you know for sure that the mechanisms are even still in place to deploy fixes to Series2 or 3 boxes?


Yes. For that matter, one of my S3 Tivos just got a software update last night. It upgraded from 9.02 to 11.0k. Obviously the update mechanism remains in place for the S3. I can't speak from actual experience on the S2, since I have never owned an S2, but there would be little point in removing it.



lpwcomp said:


> Not to mention the fact that if TiVo were actually performing unit, regression, and acceptance testing, even a trivial change would be more complex than you are implying.


Not really. Our lab performs regression and acceptance testing on every piece of hardware we deploy, and most of the hardware we use is vastly more complex than a TiVo. We also deploy one whole helluva lot more than 20 or so different models of equipment. A typical cycle for simpler devices such as a TDM mux is six weeks, but in an emergency we have regression tested software updates on massive core routers in less than 3 days.



lpwcomp said:


> And what makes this particular approach the "right" one rather than merely the easiest. Simply modifying the expiration date of the cookie is just as much of a kludge as modifying TD.


No, it isn't. Admittedly it is a bit of a shoehorn approach, but it is nothing like the level of kludge modifying TD is. One is a matter of patching something that is broken with a bit of bailing wire and some duct tape, while the other is breaking a second item to make up for the fact the first one is broken. The patch completely eliminates the issue for all deployments current and future, while the other requires maintaining a permanent sticky note reminding everyone of the pothole that was never patched.



lpwcomp said:


> Once again, you know this how?


Are you kidding me? How do I know that their releasing a new version of TDT requires every user of TDT to upgrade to the new version in order to take advantage of the fix? Are you seriously asking me how I know that everyone has to download and install the new software?



lpwcomp said:


> No, this looks more like something that was partially but never fully implemented - verifying a transfer request. And the fact that this code was in there got lost in the cracks.


You mistake my meaning. I am talking about TiVo's public response to the current issue, not how the time bomb got into the code 'way back when.



lpwcomp said:


> How? Which part of THEY DON'T CARE ABOUT THIRD PARTY APPS! do you not understand?


What part of "I'm not talking about 3rd party apps" do you not understand? It is true fixing the code in tivoapp alleviates the issue for 3rd party apps, but that is just an unintended parallel benefit. It alleviates the issue for all versions of TDT and all users of TDT, or any other supported app, now and in the future.



lpwcomp said:


> How exactly is this going to adversely affect their bottom line?


You don't think that hundreds of additional calls to the TiVo help desk isn't a drain on their resources? You don't think that implementing the training for the help desk personel to handle the issue is not a drain on their resoureces? You don't think that keeping the help staff informed of the issue for an indefinite amount of time into the future is a drain on their resources?


----------



## windracer

windracer said:


> I'm trying to figure out if I can fix the ToGo code in Galleon in a similar manner to work around the cookie issue. Galleon is using the Apache httpclient libraries in java. I thought it might be as easy as adding:
> 
> get.setRequestHeader("Cookie", "sid=abc");
> 
> before the execute method, but that doesn't seem to work.


Actually, it _was_ that easy. When I was testing I had copied the wrong .jar file that I thought contained my change.  After adding that single line, I was able to get Galleon ToGo downloads working again. :up:


----------



## lpwcomp

lhorer,

You are making assumptions about what is necessary deploy a fix to every single platform when you you have absolutely no knowledge of what is actually involved. You have no idea if it is even possible to deploy a single module rather than modifying every platform's current s/w release. And if they can't, even if they manage to get every current s/w release modified, actually getting every non-Series1 SA TiVo updated would be a nightmare. They currently have to roll-out new releases over a period of several weeks by controlling which TSNs can access it until it is fully deployed. Can you imagine having to schedule it for all of the affected TiVos, as opposed to putting out a new TD that is very far from being in ubiquitous use. It's also one d/l for each user of TD as opposed to a d/l for every TiVo, whether TD is being used or not.

It is flat out delusional to think that *fixing* TD as opposed to *fixing* tivoapp will result in a c/s problem "for years to come". Once they have a modified TD in place, they'll probably send out email and/or a TiVo message. Whether you want to believe it or not, this is actually the fastest way to get TD working again for those who don't know how to "fix" it themselves.

As to my "Once again, you know this how?", I was referring to your statement saying that changing and deploying TD was "every bit as difficult and resource consuming as" changing and deploying tivoapp. The truth is, you have absolutely no idea what either option entails.


----------



## sanjonny

Not that I don't want to jump on the bash tivo (I tend to bash them directly, every month thru their surveys and random naggy emails) but I have a few kmttg related questions and comments.

As many of you know, I have not written nor really thought about code in years and most of you especially lhorer and mcbrine and especially moyekj would just laugh at how lost and silly my sparce coding is, but I have been doing some very useful things that I think might benefit all tivo/video processors and I imagine that many of you already do this kind of stuff but don't share it with the world, or maybe aren't as lazy as I am in wanting to automate some stuff but have it turn out the way I want it, so I am kinda forcing myself to learn some old stuff like nesting variables in bat files and all kinds of stuff I gave up long ago, so I guess I am spending 10 hours to save 5 minutes ultimately, but hopefully it will be 5 minutes over and over again.

Anyway, enough of my struggles. At some point I hope to post what I am doing and have actual qualified people refine and improve it should they be interested

BUT, First my suggestion. Isn't it time to close this thread and start kmttg 2, the new thread that can redirect to this 165 pager or whatever thread. Just a thought.

Second, mostly for moyekj, but anyone else can also help, I am trying to get the output of handbrakecli when encoding stuff so I can compare some stuff thru an automated process. Because I am trying to kinda bolt on what I am doing to kmttg, its nice if I can get it to work in kmttg unless it is just impossible to do. I already checked and its not a version issue and I think its not a output issue as I am seeking the sterror log and not the stout log that I imagine is how kmttg gives us progress but I tried



Code:


Big long handbrakecli code with the ending :vbv-maxrate=10000:vbv-bufsize=10000 -v -o OUTPUT

 is my customized encode command and works fine. When I am not using kmttg but a batch file I can add 2>(outputfilestringname).txt to get the error log which gives me a bunch of statistics that I am analysing.
So I am guessing the command in the kmttg.enc should be


Code:


Big long handbrakecli code with the ending :vbv-maxrate=10000:vbv-bufsize=10000 -v -o OUTPUT 2> OUTPUT.txt

Which at least in the commandline shown on kmttg when it actually runs the command shows the correct filename(output).txt and correctly processes the video but when it runs it doesn't generate the txt(log) file anywhere. I searched just in case it put it somewhere else.

So if the filename was say PATH\community - new episode.mpg

the kmttg bottom window shows the correct 


Code:


Big long handbrakecli code with the ending :vbv-maxrate=10000:vbv-bufsize=10000 -v -o "PATH\community - new episode.mkv" 2> "PATH\community - new episode.txt"

but the log file is not generated.

Is this because of inner background stuff I am not able to see, or is something else going on, or basically am I doing something wrong?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> Is this because of inner background stuff I am not able to see, or is something else going on, or basically am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


 If you want to see stdout/stderr while any kmttg job is running double-click on the job in the job table if using the kmttg GUI. The command line stdout/stderr redirect ">" and "2>" only work within context of a cmd shell so have no meaning when launching via kmttg.


----------



## orinaccio

I did a search on this thread for "sleep" but unable to find anything addressing this, so I apologize if this was already addressed. 

I recently upgraded to Mountain Lion OS X and have noticed that initially working fine, my transfers are "hanging" at some point during the transfer, meaning that zero bytes are being transmitted. There seems to be no time out error but the "time remaining" continues to grow higher and higher as zero bytes are transmitted. I left it running overnight and by morning i found that there was still zero bytes being transmitted (after 900 megs of data of transferred data), with no time out or error. 

Suspecting that the computer going to sleep might have something to do with it, I kept the computer from going to sleep, and lo and behold the transfer completed fine. 

Is there a known issue with Mountain Lion, its energy saver settings (e.g. Sleep), and KMTTG?

Thanks for the wonderful program by the way. I've been using it for years and am grateful to the developer and contributors for what it does.


----------



## CuriousMark

I am enjoying the debate between the two of you (lpwcomp and lrhorer) and find it very enlightening. I thought I would throw a new thought into the mix and ask you what you both think about it.

One issue TiVo will need to consider when they decide whether to fix Tivoapp is a comparison of how many old S2 and S3 boxes that a software update will break by doing the partition swap versus the number of TiVo Transfer users it will help. Of course this decomposes into some detail questions. Things like will they need to do a full partition swap update to fix Tivoapp? How many boxes does an update break, especially older boxes? How many people is the problem affecting so that these numbers can be compared? What is the support cost for doing an update that can break boxes (or surface a failure that is still hidden) versus the never ending but always declining cost of support for a declining cohort of users with older TiVo boxes.

I would expect that this is the kind of calculus TiVo does for these kinds of errors.


----------



## Fofer

CuriousMark said:


> I would expect that this is the kind of calculus TiVo does for these kinds of errors.


I think you expect too much from TiVo. I expect them to put a band-aid on it by patching the Desktop software. And will push everyone to buy TiVo Stream hardware and smartphone/tablets as the new "solution" here...


----------



## Fofer

christheman said:


> I just loaded and tried the update. Good to see you were able to get the IMDB part in, it makes a big difference and opens things up.


I see the suggestion from a new user was deleted (not sure why) but wanted to reiterate:

It would be great if these IMDB searches included the YEAR otherwise all we get is a looooong list of matching search results and not the specific thing we're meant to be looking for.


----------



## christheman

Fofer said:


> I see the suggestion from a new user was deleted (not sure why) but wanted to reiterate:
> 
> It would be great if these IMDB searches included the YEAR otherwise all we get is a looooong list of matching search results and not the specific thing we're meant to be looking for.


Sorry for the confusion. I tried that again, immediately after I posted the thought, then realized that their basic search returns all possible iterations of the TITLE - whether or not you include the YEAR. I should have followed up with another post to say that the advanced search "can" do that, but the query string is significantly longer and different, and would use two variables (TITLE and YEAR), nested among some static query text. It would require moyekj to make some changes in order to make it work. My concern is that, since I have noticed that IMDB has been making some recent changes to coding of their templates, this too may change overnight, and its further complexity may make it prohibitive to count on over the long term. Or not. Programmer beware


----------



## Fofer

Ah, I see. Gotcha. I hadn't quoted your feature request so my "^^ Good idea! ^^ " response looked odd. So I came back here to delete that reply, and also reiterate the suggestion in a new post. Thanks for the extra information, makes sense.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> If you want to see stdout/stderr while any kmttg job is running double-click on the job in the job table if using the kmttg GUI. The command line stdout/stderr redirect ">" and "2>" only work within context of a cmd shell so have no meaning when launching via kmttg.


Gotcha, makes complete sense.
Is there any way to get the log as a file? If its a big deal than no problem, but if possible, it would be nice to see the final stats as its really helpful to determine b frames and a few other things I am doing in my trials, but I need the log after the job completes and to compare to other jobs run. In essence, I need to run multiple versions and look at all the files (log files) together when finished.


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> Gotcha, makes complete sense.
> Is there any way to get the log as a file? If its a big deal than no problem, but if possible, it would be nice to see the final stats as its really helpful to determine b frames and a few other things I am doing in my trials, but I need the log after the job completes and to compare to other jobs run. In essence, I need to run multiple versions and look at all the files (log files) together when finished.


 Not really. But from the stdout/stderr window you get when you double-click the job in kmttg when it completes you can select every line (or just the lines of interest) and copy/paste into a text editor to save it.


----------



## mattack

Sorry for a tangential question, but are there any tools that will let me en masse set the keep until date on a whole bunch of shows that I select? (I'll probably do it in batches for EVERY show.)

The FSI shows I'm in the high 70s or low 80s of percent full, but my suggestions all went away and I'm sure I lost at least a few programs yesterday. (It *could* have possibly been a suggestion hitting on an HD channel that I don't get and it guesstimated wrong, but I don't think so since I watch the To Do list pretty carefully&#8230; I just think the same thing that causes the ~2.05 GB minimum file size is getting the Tivo's internal size calculations wrong too.)


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> Sorry for a tangential question, but are there any tools that will let me en masse set the keep until date on a whole bunch of shows that I select? (I'll probably do it in batches for EVERY show.)
> 
> The FSI shows I'm in the high 70s or low 80s of percent full, but my suggestions all went away and I'm sure I lost at least a few programs yesterday. (It *could* have possibly been a suggestion hitting on an HD channel that I don't get and it guesstimated wrong, but I don't think so since I watch the To Do list pretty carefully&#8230; I just think the same thing that causes the ~2.05 GB minimum file size is getting the Tivo's internal size calculations wrong too.)


 Don't think there's a tool ready to use that can do it, but most likely can be done fairly easily via RPC if you want to attempt writing a program to do so. Perhaps an easier solution though would just be to offload a bunch of shows from your TiVo assuming they are not all copy protected.


----------



## mattack

Maybe this will just be the impetus for me to finally get another external drive to offload more shows. Except for the music shows I keep, I have transferred many back, so it's not completely pointless for me to do this.


----------



## wuzznuubi

wuzznuubi said:


> I'm assuming kmttg uses ffmpeg to determine a file's container type and codec contents?
> 
> Wondering if there's an ffmpeg commandline option kmttg can use in order to limit ffmpeg's time spent probing/searching to determine container/codecs.
> 
> I'm downloading in transport stream format and using kmttg to call VideoRedo to decode and QSF the downloaded TiVo files.
> 
> I just ran into a recording where kmttg determined the TiVo transport stream file it just downloaded was an mpeg2 transport stream file, so told VideoRedo to QSF and save as an .mpg instead of a .ts.
> 
> I did a commandline
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ffmpeg -report -i recording.TiVo
> 
> on the TiVo file and the resulting text report file (after 5+ minutes of ffmpeg running) is 1.5GB!!!


We're obviously all spoiled by moyekj's kmttg and have nothing else to discuss but politics and religion and of course TiVo Corp decisions;-)

I just wanted to point out that this has surfaced again with kmttg downloading (with curl) in ts format from the Premiere and using VRD to decrypt/QSF and save in .ts format. Appears that ffmpeg is not 100% in determining the needed info for kmttg on a downloaded .TiVo TS stream to be able to Download/Decrypt/QSF/SaveAs .ts. MediaInfo works every time, but I'm not sure if it's because of it's LGPL licensing or lack of platform/codec support that it's not an option for kmttg. I'm manually checking every kmttg job because of this.

One (of 10 out of 23 downloads that failed recently) example is;

ffmpeg results


Code:


ffmpeg version N-50025-gb8bb661 Copyright (c) 2000-2013 the FFmpeg developers
  built on Feb 17 2013 02:44:12 with gcc 4.7.2 (GCC)
  configuration: --enable-gpl --enable-version3 --disable-w32threads --enable-avisynth --enable-bzlib --enable-fontconfig --enable-frei0r --enable-gnutls --enable-libass --enable-libbluray --enable-libcaca --enable-libfreetype --enable-libgsm --enable-libm
p3lame --enable-libopencore-amrnb --enable-libopencore-amrwb --enable-libopenjpeg --enable-libopus --enable-librtmp --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libsoxr --enable-libspeex --enable-libtheora --enable-libtwolame --enable-libvo-aacenc --enable-libvo-amrw
benc --enable-libvorbis --enable-libvpx --enable-libx264 --enable-libxavs --enable-libxvid --enable-zlib
  libavutil      52. 17.101 / 52. 17.101
  libavcodec     54. 91.103 / 54. 91.103
  libavformat    54. 63.100 / 54. 63.100
  libavdevice    54.  3.103 / 54.  3.103
  libavfilter     3. 38.100 /  3. 38.100
  libswscale      2.  2.100 /  2.  2.100
  libswresample   0. 17.102 /  0. 17.102
  libpostproc    52.  2.100 / 52.  2.100
[mpeg2video @ 000000000209dc40] 0x0 is invalid
    Last message repeated 83 times
[mpegts @ 000000000210af80] Stream #1: not enough frames to estimate rate; consider increasing probesize
[mpegts @ 000000000210af80] Stream #2: not enough frames to estimate rate; consider increasing probesize
[mpegts @ 000000000210af80] Stream #3: not enough frames to estimate rate; consider increasing probesize
[mpegts @ 000000000210af80] Stream #4: not enough frames to estimate rate; consider increasing probesize
[mpegts @ 000000000210af80] decoding for stream 0 failed
[mpegts @ 000000000210af80] Could not find codec parameters for stream 0 (Video: mpeg2video ([2][0][0][0] / 0x0002)): unspecified size
Consider increasing the value for the 'analyzeduration' and 'probesize' options
[mpegts @ 000000000210af80] Could not find codec parameters for stream 1 (Audio: ac3 ([129][0][0][0] / 0x0081), 0 channels, fltp): unspecified sample rate
Consider increasing the value for the 'analyzeduration' and 'probesize' options
[mpegts @ 000000000210af80] Could not find codec parameters for stream 2 (Unknown: none ([151][0][0][0] / 0x0097)): unknown codec
Consider increasing the value for the 'analyzeduration' and 'probesize' options
[mpegts @ 000000000210af80] Could not find codec parameters for stream 3 (Unknown: none): unknown codec
Consider increasing the value for the 'analyzeduration' and 'probesize' options
[mpegts @ 000000000210af80] Could not find codec parameters for stream 4 (Unknown: none): unknown codec
Consider increasing the value for the 'analyzeduration' and 'probesize' options
[NULL @ 000000000209a020] start time is not set in estimate_timings_from_pts
[NULL @ 00000000021175a0] start time is not set in estimate_timings_from_pts
[NULL @ 00000000049e7a80] start time is not set in estimate_timings_from_pts
[NULL @ 0000000004ca0200] start time is not set in estimate_timings_from_pts
Welcome to the Jungle #102.TiVo: could not find codec parameters

MediaInfo results


Code:


MediaInfo 0.7.62
Copyright (C) 2002-2012 MediaArea.net SARL

MediaInfo provides easy access to technical and tag information about video and audio files.
Except the Mac App Store graphical user interface, it is open-source software, which means that it is free of charge to the end user and developers have freedom to study, to improve and to redistribute the program (LGPL license)

General
ID                                       : 1 (0x1)
Complete name                            : C:\tivofiles\Welcome to the Jungle #102.TiVo
Format                                   : MPEG-TS
File size                                : 6.28 GiB
Duration                                 : 1h 0mn
Overall bit rate mode                    : Variable
Overall bit rate                         : 14.7 Mbps

Video
ID                                       : 1984 (0x7C0)
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : MPEG Video
Format version                           : Version 2
Format profile                           : [email protected]
Format settings, BVOP                    : Yes
Format settings, Matrix                  : Custom
Format settings, GOP                     : Variable
Codec ID                                 : 2
Duration                                 : 1h 0mn
Bit rate mode                            : Variable
Maximum bit rate                         : 20.0 Mbps
Width                                    : 1 920 pixels
Height                                   : 1 080 pixels
Display aspect ratio                     : 16:9
Frame rate                               : 29.970 fps
Color space                              : YUV
Chroma subsampling                       : 4:2:0
Bit depth                                : 8 bits
Scan type                                : Interlaced
Scan order                               : Top Field First
Compression mode                         : Lossy

Audio
ID                                       : 1985 (0x7C1)
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : AC-3
Format/Info                              : Audio Coding 3
Codec ID                                 : 129
Compression mode                         : Lossy
Encryption                               : Encrypted

Text #1
ID                                       : 1984 (0x7C0)-CC1
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : EIA-608
Muxing mode                              : A/53 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info                   : Muxed in Video #1
Duration                                 : 1h 0mn
Bit rate mode                            : Constant
Stream size                              : 0.00 Byte (0%)

Text #2
ID                                       : 1984 (0x7C0)-1
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : EIA-708
Muxing mode                              : A/53 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info                   : Muxed in Video #1
Duration                                 : 1h 0mn
Bit rate mode                            : Constant
Stream size                              : 0.00 Byte (0%)

Result - final output from kmttg was an mpg, not a ts file. I'm having to manually check kmttg's output and end up redoing this w/VRD manually.

Suggestions?


----------



## moyekj

wuzznuubi said:


> Result - final output from kmttg was an mpg, not a ts file. I'm having to manually check kmttg's output and end up redoing this w/VRD manually.
> 
> Suggestions?


 As stated before in your case it's not really a big deal because it's just a video container change, which is a remux, which is what VRD is doing as part of qsfix anyway. In any case I've uploaded a kmttg.jar with mediainfo cli support for determining video information that you can try:
http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/kmttg_v0p9o_beta1.zip
(Rename kmttg.jar in your current installation and replace with the one in above zip file).
Under File->Configure->Programs supply the full path to where you install the *CLI* version of mediainfo.exe.


----------



## lew

lpwcomp said:


> They currently have to roll-out new releases over a period of several weeks by controlling which TSNs can access it until it is fully deployed. Can you imagine having to schedule it for all of the affected TiVos, as opposed to putting out a new TD that is very far from being in ubiquitous use. It's also one d/l for each user of TD as opposed to a d/l for every TiVo, whether TD is being used or not.
> .


Staging the download over weeks was done when software was downloaded via dial up. Is a complete software download much (any) larger then the showcases?



CuriousMark said:


> a comparison of how many old S2 and S3 boxes that a software update will break by doing the partition swap versus the number of TiVo Transfer users it will help. .


It doesn't break the box but might expose a failing hard drive. How many S2 and S3 boxes are either under a tivo warranty or extended warranty? Any?

Tivo might consider this a positive and not a negative.


----------



## innocentfreak

I am guessing it is due to my huge number of season passes, but I noticed Checking Existing Season Passes when trying to setup a season pass can take a while. I was wondering if there might be a way to incorporate the Season Passes tab to speed up the process. Since KMTTG would already have a list of passes, it would know if it needs to modify or setup a new season pass.


----------



## lpwcomp

lew said:


> Staging the download over weeks was done when software was downloaded via dial up. Is a complete software download much (any) larger then the showcases?


Whether it is necessary any longer or not, it _*is*_ still being done.


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> I am guessing it is due to my huge number of season passes, but I noticed Checking Existing Season Passes when trying to setup a season pass can take a while. I was wondering if there might be a way to incorporate the Season Passes tab to speed up the process. Since KMTTG would already have a list of passes, it would know if it needs to modify or setup a new season pass.


 Problem is if you just created a SP then the list is not up to date. So to be safe the check is done each time. The check is needed because TiVo does allow duplicate SPs to be created which is a situation I'm trying to avoid.


----------



## muerte33

I like the new keyboard shortcut ("q") that fires up IMDB.
Thanks for writing and maintaining KMTTG, it really is a great program!


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> I am guessing it is due to my huge number of season passes, but I noticed Checking Existing Season Passes when trying to setup a season pass can take a while. I was wondering if there might be a way to incorporate the Season Passes tab to speed up the process. Since KMTTG would already have a list of passes, it would know if it needs to modify or setup a new season pass.





moyekj said:


> Problem is if you just created a SP then the list is not up to date. So to be safe the check is done each time. The check is needed because TiVo does allow duplicate SPs to be created which is a situation I'm trying to avoid.


Looking through the code I see that I'm using the same method as the full blown SP table to get SPs along with upcoming and conflicting shows. For the purposes of checking against existing SPs there is no need for upcoming and conflicting shows, so for next release I will eliminate that which should speed things up quite a bit.
In fact, just doing a quick test right now the time to check against SPs dropped from 8 seconds to less than 2 for an Elite with 36 SPs.


----------



## moyekj

v0p9o version just released with following changes:
* Update to make checking against existing Season Passes much quicker as in above post.
* Fx for launching web browser on Mac platform for IMDB queries.
* Option to use mediainfo cli instead of ffmpeg for obtaining video information needed for certain tasks.
* Updated tools in default Windows tools package and added mediainfo cli to the package.
See release_notes


----------



## Marconi

lpwcomp said:


> Should they do this? Yes. Will they do this? No. From their point of view, changing TD addresses the issue and "fixes" the problem for _*most*_ users.


If they won't fix it, possibly we can. Might it be possible to find the hard-coded cookie date in the TiVo s/w using a hex editor? If so, note the file name, offset and figure out the replacement hex to fix it in place? Change the expiration to 2038.

I'd pull my THD's drive and make the change, if someone figured out just where/what to modify.

Yes, the fix would be best done on both s/w partitions, and would be wiped out by any new s/w pushed out by TiVo, but still...


----------



## wmcbrine

Marconi said:


> If they won't fix it, possibly we can. Might it be possible to find the hard-coded cookie date in the TiVo s/w using a hex editor?


Yes, I already found it (it's in ASCII). The problem is that you can't patch tivoapp without disabling the TiVo's integrity checking, unless you have the key to sign the software (which AFAIK only TiVo has).


----------



## innocentfreak

moyekj said:


> Looking through the code I see that I'm using the same method as the full blown SP table to get SPs along with upcoming and conflicting shows. For the purposes of checking against existing SPs there is no need for upcoming and conflicting shows, so for next release I will eliminate that which should speed things up quite a bit.
> In fact, just doing a quick test right now the time to check against SPs dropped from 8 seconds to less than 2 for an Elite with 36 SPs.


Nice thanks.


----------



## wuzznuubi

moyekj said:


> As stated before in your case it's not really a big deal because it's just a video container change, which is a remux, which is what VRD is doing as part of qsfix anyway. In any case I've uploaded a kmttg.jar with mediainfo cli support for determining video information that you can try:
> http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/kmttg_v0p9o_beta1.zip
> (Rename kmttg.jar in your current installation and replace with the one in above zip file).
> Under File->Configure->Programs supply the full path to where you install the *CLI* version of mediainfo.exe.


Thanks moyekj. Sorry slow to respond. I've been out of it with the flu. I downloaded the new release and tried 4 samples and everything looks great so far! I'll queue up a bunch to run tonite.

Thanks again for the great program and fast response!


----------



## L David Matheny

wmcbrine said:


> Yes, I already found it (it's in ASCII). The problem is that you can't patch tivoapp without disabling the TiVo's integrity checking, unless you have the key to sign the software (which AFAIK only TiVo has).


Are we really sure about the extent of that protection? Supposedly a TiVo checks all its software for unauthorized modifications each time it boots, but aren't there sometimes reports of units misbehaving because presumably the software got corrupted somehow? How is that possible? How can the TiVo software ever be corrupted without the TiVo halting with an obvious error during the boot process?


----------



## wmcbrine

AFAIK it's the database that gets corrupted, not the software.


----------



## lpwcomp

L David Matheny said:


> Are we really sure about the extent of that protection? Supposedly a TiVo checks all its software for unauthorized modifications each time it boots, but aren't there sometimes reports of units misbehaving because presumably the software got corrupted somehow? How is that possible? How can the TiVo software ever be corrupted without the TiVo halting with an obvious error during the boot process?


You're assuming two things. 1. That the speculation about s/w corruption was correct. 2. That the signature involves a checksum.


----------



## ThAbtO

wmcbrine said:


> AFAIK it's the database that gets corrupted, not the software.


That's the way the Sid=abc cookie crumbles.


----------



## lrhorer

wmcbrine said:


> Yes, I already found it (it's in ASCII). The problem is that you can't patch tivoapp without disabling the TiVo's integrity checking, unless you have the key to sign the software (which AFAIK only TiVo has).


Precisely, and they are not about to share it with anyone. It's never been cracked, or at least not by anyone who is advertising the fact.


----------



## lrhorer

L David Matheny said:


> Are we really sure about the extent of that protection?


What do you mean? Do we know the mechanism? Yes.



L David Matheny said:


> Supposedly a TiVo checks all its software for unauthorized modifications each time it boots


Well, not all. On an S3 class machine, the BIOS checks the kernel to make sure it is digitaly signed. If not, it wil not pass control to the kernel. Once control has been passed to the kernel, it checks the contents of several key directories to make sure there are no extra files in them, and then it checks the md5sum of certain key files, including the tivoapp binary, to make sure they have not been modified. Once this is done, the initrd loads the root file system and booting continues normally as on any other Linux system.

On a Premiere, there are actually digital signatures unique to the particular TiVo embedded in the CPU itself. In essence, the CPU code on each and every Premiere is unique. One cannot simply replace the CPU and get the TiVo to work, let alone simply replacing a BIOS PROM chip as can be done with the Series III models.



L David Matheny said:


> but aren't there sometimes reports of units misbehaving because presumably the software got corrupted somehow?


There are reports of Bigfoot and Little Green Men, too. 'Doesn't mean they are true. More to the point, the *DATA* on the hard drive can be corrupted without giving the Chain of Trust fits. The TiVo does check the MFS file system for format errors during boot, much like regular Linux systems periodically run fsck on the file system which are about to be mounted during boot, but just because the file structures pass muster does not mean their contents do.



L David Matheny said:


> How is that possible? How can the TiVo software ever be corrupted without the TiVo halting with an obvious error during the boot process?


There are a number of ways. The TiVo does not check every single byte on the hard drive. It doesn't even check every single file used by the OS.


----------



## mlippert

lrhorer said:


> On a Premiere, there are actually digital signatures unique to the particular TiVo embedded in the CPU itself. In essence, the CPU code on each and every Premiere is unique. One cannot simply replace the CPU and get the TiVo to work, let alone simply replacing a BIOS PROM chip as can be done with the Series III models.


Huh,
So are these signatures in the CPU checked by the kernel? That would seem to imply that you can't put the hard drive from one Premiere into a different one and expect it to work. Which if true would make repairing crashed drives impossible.


----------



## Fofer

mlippert said:


> That would seem to imply that you can't put the hard drive from one Premiere into a different one and expect it to work.


AFAIK you've never been able to do that with _any_ TiVo model. At least, you wouldn't be able to do it, and expect the recorded videos to play. You'd have to "clear everything and delete."


----------



## lrhorer

mlippert said:


> Huh,
> So are these signatures in the CPU checked by the kernel?


No, they are checked before the kernel is loaded. The CPU then also checks the signature of the kernel.



mlippert said:


> That would seem to imply that you can't put the hard drive from one Premiere into a different one and expect it to work.


No, not at all. Even if the kernel does checking of signatures inside the CPU (it's basically the other way around, though), one needn't have a unique kernel to do so. The kernel just would need to have a public key to match a private key in the CPU. The public key could be the same for all kernels.


----------



## Fofer

But still, you can't put the hard drive from one Premiere (or any TiVo, really) into a different one and expect it to work.


----------



## ernies101

I'd been using the system date workaround, for 3 weeks, all OK. Unable to transfer files since Mar 2. I then applied the sid = "abc" fix, same result. I can access The Tivo 'Now Playing, but files won't download. Went to a browser and typed the Tivo S2 IP address and the splsh screen came up promptly. Uninstalled the Tivo desktop (complete) and intaslled the version of kmttg that was posted 3 days ago, turned on Java, same redults, can access 'Now Playing' but no downloads.
Error message shows server busy, The MAK is not displayed curl is used which I thot it was bypassed under JAVA. Any ideas?


----------



## unitron

Fofer said:


> But still, you can't put the hard drive from one Premiere (or any TiVo, really) into a different one and expect it to work.


Not right off the bat, you have to cure that whole error 51 thing, but eventually...


----------



## moyekj

ernies101 said:


> I'd been using the system date workaround, for 3 weeks, all OK. Unable to transfer files since Mar 2. I then applied the sid = "abc" fix, same result. I can access The Tivo 'Now Playing, but files won't download. Went to a browser and typed the Tivo S2 IP address and the splsh screen came up promptly. Uninstalled the Tivo desktop (complete) and intaslled the version of kmttg that was posted 3 days ago, turned on Java, same redults, can access 'Now Playing' but no downloads.
> Error message shows server busy, The MAK is not displayed curl is used which I thot it was bypassed under JAVA. Any ideas?


 If you're getting "server busy" then you need to reboot your TiVo before anything will work to download.


----------



## ernies101

Thank you , moyekj, works well now
My face is red.
20 yrs ago, my wife asked me to get her started in computing. I spent 10 years hammering into her, what I call the 1st law of computing "If it's flaky, or won't work, reboot"
I forgot that lesson. 
Thanks again,
Ernie


----------



## Soapm

I just upgraded to the 0 version of kmttg and it's not letting me queue more then 2 shows. Could there be something I'm doing wrong? I can highlight 57 shows and hit start but only 2 will queue. Then I can't queue another until one of those are done.

Windows XP system... Is there a log I can provide that will help fix this?


----------



## dcahoe

MHunter1 said:


> For those of us who prefer transferring shows using TiVoPlayList (rather than KMTTG, pyTiVo, or Desktop), is there any solution other than changing the clock back?


I have released a new version of TiVoPlayList v0.71 which fixes the expired cookie issue. Thanks everyone.


----------



## lpwcomp

lrhorer said:


> No, they are checked before the kernel is loaded. The CPU then also checks the signature of the kernel.
> 
> No, not at all. Even if the kernel does checking of signatures inside the CPU (it's basically the other way around, though), one needn't have a unique kernel to do so. The kernel just would need to have a public key to match a private key in the CPU. The public key could be the same for all kernels.


I doubt very seriously that either key is "public". I suspect there is a signature generating algorithm and one half of a key pair embedded in the cpu. The cpu generates a signature for each s/w module and then uses its key to decrypt the attached signature, which was generated by the same process and encrypted with the other half of the key pair. The two signatures are then compared and if they don't match, "boom*.

IOW, none of the s/w actually has a "key" in it. BTW, even in the case where there is a true public/private key pair, _*signatures*_ are encrypted using the _sender's *private*_ key. That is so that the _receiver_ can verify the source using the _sender's *public*_ key. _*Data*_ on the other hand, is encrypted using the _receiver's *public*_ key so that only the _receiver_ can decrypt it, using _his *private*_ key.


----------



## wuzznuubi

moyekj said:


> v0p9o version just released with following changes:
> * Option to use mediainfo cli instead of ffmpeg for obtaining video information needed for certain tasks.
> * Updated tools in default Windows tools package and added mediainfo cli to the package.
> See release_notes


Thanks moyekj, works like a charm. 34 ts downloads so far without a hitch


----------



## moyekj

Soapm said:


> I just upgraded to the 0 version of kmttg and it's not letting me queue more then 2 shows. Could there be something I'm doing wrong? I can highlight 57 shows and hit start but only 2 will queue. Then I can't queue another until one of those are done.
> 
> Windows XP system... Is there a log I can provide that will help fix this?


 Can't reproduce it. I turned off Show Folders and selected 63 shows to download and clicked on START and all queued normally for me as expected.


----------



## Soapm

moyekj said:


> Can't reproduce it. I turned off Show Folders and selected 63 shows to download and clicked on START and all queued normally for me as expected.


I guess I'll delete it tomorrow and do a fresh install. Must be residual from the old. All I do to upgrade is put the .zip file in the folder then extract with WinRAR and let it copy over any existing files. Too bad there isn't an upgrader like on Linux (git pull).


----------



## lrhorer

lpwcomp said:


> I doubt very seriously that either key is "public". I suspect there is a signature generating algorithm and one half of a key pair embedded in the cpu. The cpu generates a signature for each s/w module and then uses its key to decrypt the attached signature, which was generated by the same process and encrypted with the other half of the key pair. The two signatures are then compared and if they don't match, "boom*.


That sounds about right. The point is, one cannot simply replace the CPU if it fails, and hacking the Premiere is not simply a matter of replacing the PROM and the CPU, and then modifying the kernel.



lpwcomp said:


> IOW, none of the s/w actually has a "key" in it. BTW, even in the case where there is a true public/private key pair, _*signatures*_ are encrypted using the _sender's *private*_ key. That is so that the _receiver_ can verify the source using the _sender's *public*_ key. _*Data*_ on the other hand, is encrypted using the _receiver's *public*_ key so that only the _receiver_ can decrypt it, using _his *private*_ key.


Again, correct. The bottom line is without the private key, which no one outside TiVo has, the chain of trust on the Premiere is for the moment at least inviolate.


----------



## lrhorer

Soapm said:


> I guess I'll delete it tomorrow and do a fresh install. Must be residual from the old. All I do to upgrade is put the .zip file in the folder then extract with WinRAR and let it copy over any existing files. Too bad there isn't an upgrader like on Linux (git pull).


'Just spit-balling, but do you have the Auto Transfer server enabled? Doing so locks some of the files, including kmttg.tar kmttg.jar.


----------



## lpwcomp

lrhorer said:


> 'Just spit-balling, but do you have the Auto Transfer server enabled? Doing so locks some of the files, including kmttg.tar.


If you're talking about kmttg.*jar*, I've never had that happen to me. But I'm still running Win2K, so maybe it's different on more "modern" systems. Also, since I have some local mods to kmttg, I have to build the .jar file and copy it from my test directory to my production directory (after testing of course) rather than getting it from the normal download file.

Edit: I do stop and restart the service to ensure that it is using the latest version, but I can do both after replacing the .jar file. I do not have to stop the service first.


----------



## lpwcomp

lrhorer said:


> Again, correct. The bottom line is without the private key, which no one outside TiVo has, the chain of trust on the Premiere is for the moment at least inviolate.


And the algorithm. I also think there might be a mechanism for changing both. I know if _*I*_ were designing such a system, that mechanism would be there if the hardware supported it.

Bottomer* line, a user cannot change the s/w on a Premiere and we have no idea if TiVos s/w deployment process is capable of deploying a single updated module that is part of the base system.

* I know. No such word. So sue me.


----------



## CuriousMark

lpwcomp said:


> Bottomer* line, a user cannot change the s/w on a Premiere and we have no idea if TiVos s/w deployment process is capable of deploying a single updated module that is part of the base system.


At least TiVo is now saying they will be updating Premieres soon as well as the S2 and S3 units at some unspecified time in the future. Clearly they believe that they can do it.


----------



## lrhorer

lpwcomp said:


> If you're talking about kmttg.*jar*


Pfft! Oh, well, yes. I'm a lousy typist.



lpwcomp said:


> I've never had that happen to me.


I did. 'Puzzled me for a second. At first, I thought I had downloaded the wrong archive, since the system did not report any errors, yet the reported version was still the old one. Then I noticed the timestamp on kmttg.jar was old, so it dawned on me a file lock might be responsible. I stopped and unloaded the AT server, and the Zip utility correctly wrote over the files.



lpwcomp said:


> Edit: I do stop and restart the service to ensure that it is using the latest version, but I can do both after replacing the .jar file. I do not have to stop the service first.


Really and truthfully, that should work. I was surprised when it failed, but I definitely confirmed I could not write over the files when the AT server was running.


----------



## lrhorer

CuriousMark said:


> At least TiVo is now saying they will be updating Premieres soon as well as the S2 and S3 units at some unspecified time in the future. Clearly they believe that they can do it.


Do you have a link to statements to that effect? I'm curious to see what they have to say.

The issue itself is mostly moot for me, since my S3s are already fixed and I don't do much with the Premiere.


----------



## lrhorer

lpwcomp said:


> * I know. No such word. So sue me.


I'm on hold with my lawyer, right now.


----------



## Fofer

lrhorer said:


> Do you have a link to statements to that effect? I'm curious to see what they have to say.
> 
> The issue itself is mostly moot for me, since my S3s are already fixed and I don't do much with the Premiere.





> Hello,
> 
> Thank you all for your patience as we develop a solution for this issue. I wanted to provide an update which may help answer any questions you may have.
> 
> Fortunately we've identified the issue is a result of a bug within the TiVo DVR software and are planning on a patch for TiVo Desktop which will allow transfers to start functioning again. This affects Series 2, Series 3, and Series 4 DVRs. We are currently in the testing and validation process of the patch and will make it available as soon as possible. Once this patch is made available and applied, the transfer feature will be functional.
> 
> At this time, 3rd party applications and devices such as ReadyDLNA devices, Windows Home Server devices, Roxio Toast/Popcorn for Mac, the transfer feature's availability will depend on how strict those devices are in allowing Transfers from a TiVo DVR with this bug. For reference, I've been made aware that Mac Software such as Roxio Toast continues to allow transfers but devices such as Netgear's ReadyNAS which use ReadyDLNA are not allowing transfers.
> 
> Until a software update is made available for TiVo DVRs, these 3rd party devices and software may not allow transfers.
> 
> We have addressed this bug in the latest Series 4 release and expect to deploy an update on Series 2 and Series 3 which will address the bug as well. The availability date for these software updates is still to be determined.
> 
> Once I have more information around availability of the TiVo Desktop patch I will be sure to share.
> 
> Thank you again for your patience.
> 
> Jonathan


http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/fo...#e11082026&channelID=10&portalPageId=10432560


----------



## BrianL-WA

I've been a long-time Tivo owner, and have 3 Tivo HD boxes but want to start to replace them with Tivo Premiere boxes. I've done some basic hacks before to upgrade drive capacities but nothing more complex as I perceive I need to get with KMTTG (or pyTivo for that matter). 

I have 700+ recordings so initiating a transfer from either the TivoHD or pulling from the (new) Tivo Premier doing 1 show at a time with a 30-second delay between screen clicks isnt an option. 

Is there some other way to transfer a whole lot of shows tivo-to-tivo that I'm unaware of? 

Separately, I would do just about anything for a complete list of steps that I would go through to transfer all shows between these two Tivo's (ideally, not going the indirect step through a PC given the slowness of transfers for HD material from the older TivoHD boxes)...in any way possible as long as its as close to 'one button transfer' and most of the metadata is preserved (i havent been able to read in 1 spot which transfers affect which metadata fields, and which would make any substantial differences given these 700+ shows across 50+ groups). 

I'm hoping this is a well-addressed question and you can direct me to the answering post or FAQ. I've been a member of Tivo's monthly survey panel for a long time and have requested this feature--i cant rationalize why Tivo themselves wouldnt simply put in a "Transfer this Tivo's Shows to your New Tivo" feature by hooking the two boxes on the same network and elegantly deleting the original files (if that's an issue for DRM)...or minimally enabling us users to select whole groups to transfer at a time...at least then it would only take 50 minutes +/- to start the process on all 700+ shows. 

THANK YOU in advance-- 
Brian


----------



## wmcbrine

BrianL-WA said:


> I've been a long-time Tivo owner


Cross-posted (with minor edits) -- http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/moving-all-programs-off-a-tivo-to-another-t2315.html#14603


----------



## Fofer

That link leads to a 404 Error.


----------



## wmcbrine

Fofer said:


> That link leads to a 404 Error.


Thanks, I had a cut-and-paste accident composing that and I guess I didn't clean up as well as I thought. Try it now.


----------



## moyekj

BrianL-WA said:


> I have 700+ recordings so initiating a transfer from either the TivoHD or pulling from the (new) Tivo Premier doing 1 show at a time with a 30-second delay between screen clicks isnt an option.


 Once you pull all shows off your TiVo HD units as .TiVo files why bother to push them all back to Premiere units? Just leave pyTivo running and then you can pull them selectively back as needed whenever you wish. IMO using Tivos themselves as long term storage is not a reliable solution anyway if these are shows you really want to keep for a long time.


----------



## Fofer

Still, it's surprising (kinda) that after all this time, TiVo hasn't offered an easy and automatic way to to transfer all of our recordings from one TiVo to a new one. That would encourage new purchases, removing one very big barrier that makes the "upgrade" uncomfortable for many. So long as they're both on the same network, you'd think they would offer an easy way to set up a data migration, moving all shows and folders from one TiVo to another... even if it takes a few days for the entire transaction to complete.

Alas, this is TiVo. They never seem to do the really smart thing. <sigh>


----------



## lew

moyekj said:


> Once you pull all shows off your TiVo HD units as .TiVo files why bother to push them all back to Premiere units? Just leave pyTivo running and then you can pull them selectively back as needed whenever you wish. IMO using Tivos themselves as long term storage is not a reliable solution anyway if these are shows you really want to keep for a long time.


+1



Fofer said:


> Still, it's surprising (kinda) that after all this time, TiVo hasn't offered an easy and automatic way to to transfer all of our recordings from one TiVo to a new one. That would encourage new purchases, removing one very big barrier that makes the "upgrade" uncomfortable for many. So long as they're both on the same network, you'd think they would offer an easy way to set up a data migration, moving all shows and folders from one TiVo to another... even if it takes a few days for the entire transaction to complete.
> 
> Alas, this is TiVo. They never seem to do the really smart thing. <sigh>


Does tivo even have a documented way to transfer your SPs? I know there are some ways to do it.

Alternately tivo could give people a month of free service on their old machine. That would give them time to watch some shows and transfer the rest. I don't know if tivo as a way to limit the free service to allowing MRV, that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Fofer

But even still, their current MRV workflow is a very manual and slow process. You have to queue up each and every transfer. With even 25 shows that's a pain. What if I have 250? Or more? I'd rather not upgrade if it means I have to "lose" all of those... I'm certainly not going to MRV them all (or risk losing any metadata.)

Heck, I'd probably upgrade to a Premiere XL4 and get a Mini too, if only TiVo made it automatic and easy to grab all of my recordings and settings from the Premiere it'd be replacing. As it stands now, I'm loathe to buy any new product from TiVo, period.


----------



## lew

Fofer said:


> But even still, their current MRV workflow is a very manual and slow process. You have to queue up each and every transfer. With even 25 shows that's a pain. What if I have 250? Or more? I'd rather not upgrade if it means I have to "lose" all of those... I'm certainly not going to MRV them all (or risk losing any metadata.)
> 
> Heck, I'd probably upgrade to a Premiere XL4 and get a Mini too, if only TiVo made it automatic and easy to grab all of my recordings and settings from the Premiere it'd be replacing. As it stands now, I'm loathe to buy any new product from TiVo, period.


At one time tivo had a place in their website to suggest new features. I can't find it. I guess you could use facebook or twitter to make the suggestion. Not a bad suggestion.

A premier can has a capacity of 75 HD hours. I doubt a tivo has the capacity for 250 shows, even SD digital, unless the shows were 30 minutes (or less). I wouldn't exaggerate, even to make a point. Tivo won't support, or acknowledge, the possibility of user upgraded equipment.

What you want could be accomplished by having a setup option to initiate a "wild card" MRV request on your new unit for all shows from your old unit.

Again not an unreasonable request, although transferring the shows to a PC will accomplish what you want to do.


----------



## innocentfreak

lew said:


> At one time tivo had a place in their website to suggest new features. I can't find it. I guess you could use facebook or twitter to make the suggestion. Not a bad suggestion.


The link is in my signature. I think it is research.tivo.com. They changed the link about a year ago.


----------



## lrhorer

lew said:


> A premier can has a capacity of 75 HD hours. I doubt a tivo has the capacity for 250 shows, even SD digital, unless the shows were 30 minutes (or less). I wouldn't exaggerate, even to make a point. Tivo won't support, or acknowledge, the possibility of user upgraded equipment.


VARs like Weaknees sell regular Premiere units with 640 hours of HD capacity / 5600 hours SD. Although a VAR is not selling stock units, they are certainly not user upgraded, and they are definitely entitled to TiVo software support at an ordinary level. (Hardware support is a little different issue on these systems.) A recording capacity of 640 hours could easily handle well over 250 shows, let alone 5600 hours worth of SD material.


----------



## Fofer

lew said:


> Again not an unreasonable request, although transferring the shows to a PC will accomplish what you want to do.


Transferring shows to a PC and then transferring them right back to the new TiVo? That seems like it'd take a REALLLLY long time (double than it needs to) and I'd be concerned about any loss of metadata. One new TiVo should be able to talk to and pull automatically from the one old TiVo. What TiVo, Inc. should understand and embrace is that this function would actually _encourage more sales._

Alas, this is TiVo.


----------



## lew

Fofer said:


> Transferring shows to a PC and then transferring them right back to the new TiVo? That seems like it'd take a REALLLLY long time (double than it needs to) and I'd be concerned about any loss of metadata. One new TiVo should be able to talk to and pull automatically from the one old TiVo. What TiVo, Inc. should understand and embrace is that this function would actually _encourage more sales._
> 
> Alas, this is TiVo.


I said your suggestion has some merit. Why don't you make the suggestion to tivo? Use the link provided by a PP. Use facebook or twitter.

Transferring the shows to a PC then back to your new tivo will take longer but it eliminates the need to have both unit subscribed at the same time. It allows you to easily request multiple shows. It's a solution which works today. We don't know when or even IF tivo will make it easier.


----------



## unitron

Fofer said:


> Transferring shows to a PC and then transferring them right back to the new TiVo? That seems like it'd take a REALLLLY long time (double than it needs to) and I'd be concerned about any loss of metadata. One new TiVo should be able to talk to and pull automatically from the one old TiVo. What TiVo, Inc. should understand and embrace is that this function would actually _encourage more sales._
> 
> Alas, this is TiVo.


Well, right now going TiVo to PC (via TiVo Desktop) to TiVo preserves a lot more metadata than going TiVo to TiVo.

Which is something I wish I hadn't learned the hard way.


----------



## Fofer

lew said:


> I said your suggestion has some merit. Why don't you make the suggestion to tivo? Use the link provided by a PP. Use facebook or twitter.
> 
> Transferring the shows to a PC then back to your new tivo will take longer but it eliminates the need to have both unit subscribed at the same time. It allows you to easily request multiple shows. It's a solution which works today. We don't know when or even IF tivo will make it easier.


I've suggested it in the past. I'm one of those people who ALWAYS goes through official channels to report bugs and request features. I enjoy it. For many reasons though, I just don't get any more "warm and fuzzies" when it comes to TiVo. There are some GLARING usability and UI issues that have dogged their products for many, many years, to the point that it's embarrassing. I truly often wonder who (if anyone) is minding the store over there.



unitron said:


> Well, right now going TiVo to PC (via TiVo Desktop) to TiVo preserves a lot more metadata than going TiVo to TiVo.
> 
> Which is something I wish I hadn't learned the hard way.


This is good info, thanks.


----------



## lpwcomp

lew said:


> A premier can has a capacity of 75 HD hours. I doubt a tivo has the capacity for 250 shows, even SD digital, unless the shows were 30 minutes (or less). I wouldn't exaggerate, even to make a point. Tivo won't support, or acknowledge, the possibility of user upgraded equipment.


Even my stock 320GB Premiere has a reported SD capacity of 414 hours. Both the stock HD XL and Premiere XL have a reported SD capacity of 1,350 hours.



lew said:


> Again not an unreasonable request, although transferring the shows to a PC will accomplish what you want to do.


Unless you leave them on the PC and pull them to the TiVo when you need them, you will lose most of the metadata.


----------



## jtso

Fofer said:


> Transferring shows to a PC and then transferring them right back to the new TiVo? That seems like it'd take a REALLLLY long time (double than it needs to) and I'd be concerned about any loss of metadata. One new TiVo should be able to talk to and pull automatically from the one old TiVo. What TiVo, Inc. should understand and embrace is that this function would actually _encourage more sales._
> 
> Alas, this is TiVo.


The way I think about it is that if I want to transfer a show from the computer to the TiVo, I only do it when I'm ready to watch it. I set up a pyTivo pull and it allows me to start watching immediately while the transfer is taking place. Even if I'm pulling MPEG IIs , it transfers faster than real time to a Premiere, so I never notice that second transfer's time.


----------



## Fofer

Right, and I'm specifically talking about that moment when I want to buy a new TiVo, but decide against it because it (essentially) means I'd be saying goodbye to the large collection of recordings on my existing one. Since TiVo could programmatically solve that problem, it's annoying to me that they haven't. Any of these methods that we've devised take far too long and require far too much user control.


----------



## christheman

Since there aren't any fail-proof RAID Tivos out there with redundant power supplies... All the more reason to just use KMTTG or equivalent to safely offload all shows from the "CPE" (customer premise equipment) to a "DMZ" PC or Mac. 

As far as Tivo "metadata" goes, this would include the TV scheduling data that Tivo acquires and then uses to populate their menu and description fields. Am I missing anything else that might be important? Subtitles? Any movie aficionados actually do anything with subtitles?

As for me, I just offload to a PC. Then I use VideoReDo to salvage the video from the Tivo file, I consider this to be the final part of the crucial transition from CPE to DMZ. Then I make conventional DVD's (without subtitles) that are compatible with stand-alone DVD and Blu-Ray players, which I find to be suitable for my own personal museum.


----------



## mlippert

lrhorer said:


> No, not at all. Even if the kernel does checking of signatures inside the CPU (it's basically the other way around, though), one needn't have a unique kernel to do so. The kernel just would need to have a public key to match a private key in the CPU. The public key could be the same for all kernels.


You can have a single public key that matches multiple private keys? I didn't know that. You would need to know all of the private keys before creating the public key though, right?


----------



## mlippert

Fofer said:


> AFAIK you've never been able to do that with _any_ TiVo model. At least, you wouldn't be able to do it, and expect the recorded videos to play. You'd have to "clear everything and delete."


I wasn't actually talking about being able to play the recorded videos. I was really referring to the fact that we have been able to upgrade our TiVos by getting a new drive and copying an image for the appropriate model of Tivo onto it. That image does not (thankfully) have to be of the original hard drive in your TiVo.

I've heard (read on this forum somewhere) that no one has figured out yet how to create a truncated image for the Premiere models, however it was implied that a complete hard drive image would work. It's just a pain to ship a 2gb image around for the Elite/Premiere XL4s.


----------



## mlippert

BrianL-WA said:


> I have 700+ recordings so initiating a transfer from either the TivoHD or pulling from the (new) Tivo Premier doing 1 show at a time with a 30-second delay between screen clicks isnt an option.
> 
> Is there some other way to transfer a whole lot of shows tivo-to-tivo that I'm unaware of?


Brian,
I think there's one other issue I haven't seen anyone else mention yet.

If any of your 700+ recordings are flagged as "copy protected" by the TiVo, I don't know of any way to transfer them anywhere (either to a PC or another TiVo).

Mike


----------



## lpwcomp

mlippert said:


> I've heard (read on this forum somewhere) that no one has figured out yet how to create a truncated image for the Premiere models, however it was implied that a complete hard drive image would work. It's just a pain to ship a 2gb image around for the Elite/Premiere XL4s.


2GB is the size of the compressed "image" of a virgin Premiere drive that has reportedly been successfully used to create a replacement drive. The XL4 has a 2TB drive in it.


----------



## lpwcomp

mlippert said:


> You can have a single public key that matches multiple private keys? I didn't know that. You would need to know all of the private keys before creating the public key though, right?


Smeek much? That is not what he said and that is not how keys/signatures work.


----------



## lpwcomp

christheman said:


> As far as Tivo "metadata" goes, this would include the TV scheduling data that Tivo acquires and then uses to populate their menu and description fields. Am I missing anything else that might be important? Subtitles? Any movie aficionados actually do anything with subtitles?


Neither subtitles nor CC are part of the metadata. As to whether or not they are important, I guess you know no-one who has or might develop hearing problems. Ah, the arrogance of youth.



christheman said:


> As for me, I just offload to a PC. Then I use VideoReDo to salvage the video from the Tivo file, I consider this to be the final part of the crucial transition from CPE to DMZ. Then I make conventional DVD's (without subtitles) that are compatible with stand-alone DVD and Blu-Ray players, which I find to be suitable for my own personal museum.


I just love people who think that the way they do things is the "best" way and should therefore be adopted by everyone. Not only that, but just how is your archiving method relevant to a discussion about transferring recordings from one TiVo to another or using a computer for additional storage of recordings that can later be transferred back to a TiVo for viewing?


----------



## Fofer

christheman said:


> Then I make conventional DVD's (without subtitles) that are compatible with stand-alone DVD and Blu-Ray players, which I find to be suitable for my own personal museum.


Just curious; do you ever actually _watch_ the shows on those discs?


----------



## Soapm

Fofer said:


> Right, and I'm specifically talking about that moment when I want to buy a new TiVo, but decide against it because it (essentially) means I'd be saying goodbye to the large collection of recordings on my existing one. Since TiVo could programmatically solve that problem, it's annoying to me that they haven't. Any of these methods that we've devised take far too long and require far too much user control.


Isn't this like buying a new storage locker and filling it with the contents of the old? Where is the room for new? Do yourself a favor and build a storage server so you can reformat the shows and store them for posterity and let the new Tivo grab you a new collection.


----------



## unitron

christheman said:


> Since there aren't any fail-proof RAID Tivos out there with redundant power supplies... All the more reason to just use KMTTG or equivalent to safely offload all shows from the "CPE" (customer premise equipment) to a "DMZ" PC or Mac.
> 
> As far as Tivo "metadata" goes, this would include the TV scheduling data that Tivo acquires and then uses to populate their menu and description fields. Am I missing anything else that might be important? Subtitles? Any movie aficionados actually do anything with subtitles?
> 
> As for me, I just offload to a PC. Then I use VideoReDo to salvage the video from the Tivo file, I consider this to be the final part of the crucial transition from CPE to DMZ. Then I make conventional DVD's (without subtitles) that are compatible with stand-alone DVD and Blu-Ray players, which I find to be suitable for my own personal museum.


If you're talking about metadata lost when copying directly from one TiVo to the other, the way it currently works is that if you have say a month's worth of some show that comes on every day and copy all those episodes to one TiVo straight from the TiVo on which they were originally recorded, on the TiVo that copied from the other one all of the shows will now show their date as being the date on which the copying was done, so you don't know in which order to watch them, and I'm pretty sure you lose the stuff that the original supplied when you hit the Info button.


----------



## Fofer

Well than that just sounds downright broken to me.


----------



## morac

Why does kmttg_win32_tools_v0p9o.zip includes tivodecode 0.3pre4, instead of the newer (and less buggy) tivodecode 0.4.2?


----------



## moyekj

morac said:


> Why does kmttg_win32_tools_v0p9o.zip includes tivodecode 0.3pre4, instead of the newer (and less buggy) tivodecode 0.4.2?


 Haven't heard of newer versions. AFAIK the most up to date source code was what I have under kmttg downloads and it still has some issues with TS TiVo decrypt. The official sourceforge patches area doesn't have anything later either:
http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?group_id=183716&atid=906362
Perhaps there's another fork elsewhere I'm not aware of?
(I use VideoRedo for TS TiVo decrypt myself).


----------



## morac

moyekj said:


> Haven't heard of newer versions. AFAIK the most up to date source code was what I have under kmttg downloads and it still has some issues with TS TiVo decrypt. The official sourceforge patches area doesn't have anything later either:
> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?group_id=183716&atid=906362
> Perhaps there's another fork elsewhere I'm not aware of?
> (I use VideoRedo for TS TiVo decrypt myself).


It's actually available for download on your kmttg site, though it's in the depreciated area for some reason, despite being newer (date wise)

http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/downloads/detail?name=tivodecode_0.4.2_win32.zip

It isn't natively compiled though as it requires cygwin1.dll so maybe that's why. I have no idea where it came from.


----------



## moyekj

morac said:


> It's actually available for download on your kmttg site, though it's in the depreciated area for some reason, despite being newer (date wise)
> 
> http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/downloads/detail?name=tivodecode_0.4.2_win32.zip
> 
> It isn't natively compiled though as it requires cygwin1.dll so maybe that's why. I have no idea where it came from.


 That one actually had other issues from what I recall which is why it got pulled. The 0.3.4 that is not deprecated was the latest "stable" release. I was working with person that added TS support initially and he got close to getting TS decode working properly but I still have several samples that fail and never got resolved and the person no longer had time to deal with them. Bottom line is for TS TiVo decrypt the only reliable way is to use VideoRedo (there's an option in kmttg to use VRD instead of tivodecode for decrypt) and the 0.3.4 version of tivodecode is the most stable version that I know of.


----------



## Soapm

Soapm said:


> I guess I'll delete it tomorrow and do a fresh install. Must be residual from the old. All I do to upgrade is put the .zip file in the folder then extract with WinRAR and let it copy over any existing files. Too bad there isn't an upgrader like on Linux (git pull).


No luck, 57 shows highlighted and it still only queue's 2 for download even with a fresh install. I did keep my config file so I guess the next thing to try is creating a new one of those but this is really weird. I wish I could try one of the older versions but since they have the cookie problem I can't try them.

Wait, new development, I can queue more then 2 shows from my premier so the problem has to be in my TivoHD and not in this application. Hopefully a good reboot tonight will fix that.


----------



## wmcbrine

The latest version of tivodecode I've received from Mr. Anonymous Hacker is the one he calls 0.4.4. I have some issues with it, but it's probably better than the others available. I guess I can post it to SourceForge?

In thinking about how to handle this in pyTivo, I've been vaguely planning to have separate "tivodecode" and "tivodecodets" settings, to allow for keeping the stable version for program streams. (We need an old package anyway for tdcat, which A.H. discarded in his version. (Yes, that's one of the issues.))


----------



## allenfr

dcahoe;9554273 I have released a new version of TiVoPlayList v0.71 which fixes the expired cookie issue. 

Thank you for the update I just checked it out and seems to be fine.
Thanks again,
Allenfr


----------



## moyekj

Soapm said:


> Wait, new development, I can queue more then 2 shows from my premier so the problem has to be in my TivoHD and not in this application. Hopefully a good reboot tonight will fix that.


 I think I know what your issue is. If you have a folder selected among the group of selected rows in the table then it messes things up. I'll have to look at fixing that but if you just turn off folders and then select all the shows you want to queue then it works as expected.


----------



## BH9244

Installed about a week ago and running flawlessly thanks to alot of help from moyekj . I was wondering about the Disk Size that is indicated. I have a 2TB unit and a 1TB unit . kmttg shows total size of 1742GB and 821 gb respectively, if I recall correctly tivo playlist used somewhat larger numbers, the ones calculated (?) by kmttg seem somewhat low and results in indications of zero available disk space when I think there should be some available. Do these sizes seem correct and if not what should they be and can the size reported by the program be modified ?.

As Always thanks for your help .


----------



## moyekj

BH9244 said:


> Installed about a week ago and running flawlessly thanks to alot of help from moyekj . I was wondering about the Disk Size that is indicated. I have a 2TB unit and a 1TB unit . kmttg shows total size of 1742GB and 821 gb respectively, if I recall correctly tivo playlist used somewhat larger numbers, the ones calculated (?) by kmttg seem somewhat low and results in indications of zero available disk space when I think there should be some available. Do these sizes seem correct and if not what should they be and can the size reported by the program be modified ?.


You have to tell kmttg once per TiVo what the total disk space is, otherwise it just sums up total space used by shows. The tooltip tells you what to do under "Total Disk Space (GB)" field - enter the total space in GB and then press Enter to save it. For a 2TB unit the exact number in GB is 1827. For 1TB the number is ~ 915.


----------



## BH9244

Yup right in front of me yet again. Thanks for your tolerence..


----------



## morac

moyekj said:


> You have to tell kmttg once per TiVo what the total disk space is, otherwise it just sums up total space used by shows. The tooltip tells you what to do under "Total Disk Space (GB)" field - enter the total space in GB and then press Enter to save it. For a 2TB unit the exact number in GB is 1827. For 1TB the number is ~ 915.


I'll mention that the current software (20.2.2.1) significantly over-reports the used space for some recordings (SD and 720p), so it's possible to "exceed" the total disk space.


----------



## caddyroger

I have the latest version of Kmttg installed. On certain programs it has 4 files in my folder. The names of them are as follows. It has a edl file 1 kb in size, a vprj file size 2 kb, a text document 1 kb in size and the main program file. 
This only does on certain files. Why does does it do this?


----------



## caddyroger

A couple of days ago when I checked the kmttg down load folder it had this kmttg_win32_tools_v0p9o.zip at 27.8MBs and it had the v0p9o .zip at 1.8MB. Which one should be installed first the tool kit then the program or the other way around or does it matter which way.


----------



## moyekj

caddyroger said:


> I have the latest version of Kmttg installed. On certain programs it has 4 files in my folder. The names of them are as follows. It has a edl file 1 kb in size, a vprj file size 2 kb, a text document 1 kb in size and the main program file.
> This only does on certain files. Why does does it do this?


 Sounds like cases where "Ad Detect" using comskip and/or the subsequent "Ad Cut" jobs may have failed or were interrupted.


----------



## moyekj

caddyroger said:


> A couple of days ago when I checked the kmttg down load folder it had this kmttg_win32_tools_v0p9o.zip at 27.8MBs and it had the v0p9o .zip at 1.8MB. Which one should be installed first the tool kit then the program or the other way around or does it matter which way.


 Probably easiest way to upgrade everything is:
1. Install kmttg_v0p9o.zip the usual way (as documented)
2. Remove the "tivodecode" folder wherever you installed step 1 if there is one there already.
3. When you start kmttg it will then automatically download the new tools and install them.


----------



## caddyroger

moyekj said:


> Sounds like cases where "Ad Detect" using comskip and/or the subsequent "Ad Cut" jobs may have failed or were interrupted.


You was right I went back and check my auto configuration the 2 3 had the ad blocked checked. I do not how they got check but they are unchecked now.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## caddyroger

moyekj said:


> Probably easiest way to upgrade everything is:
> 1. Install kmttg_v0p9o.zip the usual way (as documented)
> 2. Remove the "tivodecode" folder wherever you installed step 1 if there is one there already.
> 3. When you start kmttg it will then automatically download the new tools and install them.


Ok thanks


----------



## Soapm

moyekj said:


> I think I know what your issue is. If you have a folder selected among the group of selected rows in the table then it messes things up. I'll have to look at fixing that but if you just turn off folders and then select all the shows you want to queue then it works as expected.


I will try this and report back. Thanks...


----------



## swerver

Would like to start using kmttg auto transfers for backing up shows from my tivo. What's the preferred method for viewing these recordings, using my tivo, after they've been processed by kmttg and sitting on a remote drive? Pytivo? Streambaby? Does kmttg do this itself? At the moment I'm not planning to convert them out of the native tivo format, other than decoding.

Another quick question - I want to use the KUID (keep until I delete) feature to tell kmttg what it should transfer. Once it's done, does it delete the original from my tivo, or do I do that manually? thanks all


----------



## mattack

You delete it from your Tivo after downloading.

The Mac version of pyTivo has StreamBaby built in. The Tivos only have less than 1 gig of temp storage for streams, so if you're watching HD recordings, you'll probably hit that quickly. Even on SD recordings, I hit the limit at around 45 minutes of show.. so you have to go past that point and have it rebuffer.. It's useful sometimes&#8230;. but if I intend to WATCH the show (rather than skim through it which I do for some shows to find the part I want to keep, which is easier on the Tivo oftentimes), I will use pytivo and copy the recording via the Tivo's UI.


----------



## sanjonny

Is this related to the recent cookie stuff and/or am I the new guy receiving it today.
Earlier today everything kmttg worked fine now when I do NPL on my premiere I get

RPC error response: invalid credential
rpc Auth error - null

Every time. Worked fine this morning.....(versionO)


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> Is this related to the recent cookie stuff and/or am I the new guy receiving it today.
> Earlier today everything kmttg worked fine now when I do NPL on my premiere I get
> 
> RPC error response: invalid credential
> rpc Auth error - null
> 
> Every time. Worked fine this morning.....(versionO)


 No, that's the "remote NPL" job trying to get information from the TiVo failing - so if you try and use the kmttg remote it is failing for some reason. If it keeps doing that try rebooting your premiere.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> No, that's the "remote NPL" job trying to get information from the TiVo failing - so if you try and use the kmttg remote it is failing for some reason. If it keeps doing that try rebooting your premiere.


Will do it, but what is weird is the remote functions work, just that error when refreshing replay guide. i restarted kmttg and it went away for a bit but then came back (then I went out so will try the reboot and report back


----------



## moyekj

Interesting findings for RPC Remote with the Mini (I posted over in Mini subforum):
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=502106


----------



## BH9244

Installed recently and very happy with kmttg, starting yesterday every time I attempt to transfer it seems that the transfers slow to a crawl and evertually fail unfinished. Usually seems to transfer at 10.0 to 20.0 MBs now they seem to drop down to 0.4 or 0.9. Have reset both tivos no change nothing substantial going on in background on PC. If past history is any guide I have either missed something super obvious or already well documented but I'm stuck for the moment..


----------



## moyekj

BH9244 said:


> Installed recently and very happy with kmttg, starting yesterday every time I attempt to transfer it seems that the transfers slow to a crawl and evertually fail unfinished. Usually seems to transfer at 10.0 to 20.0 MBs now they seem to drop down to 0.4 or 0.9. Have reset both tivos no change nothing substantial going on in background on PC. If past history is any guide I have either missed something super obvious or already well documented but I'm stuck for the moment..


 Things to consider (in priority order):
1. Don't install kmttg in "Program Files" or "Program Files (x86)" folders in Windows.
2. Antivirus software may be causing problems.
3. If any part of the network between TiVo and your PC is wireless that could be suspect.
4. If currently using "curl" as transfer method switch over to "java downloads" in kmttg config->Program Options instead to see if it behaves any better.


----------



## windracer

moyekj said:


> 1. Don't install kmttg in "Program Files" or "Program Files (x86)" folders in Windows.


Maybe this was discussed at some point but what's the reasoning for that? I use it primarily on Linux but I'm pretty sure that on my Win7 box I have it under Program Files and haven't noticed any problems with it.


----------



## moyekj

windracer said:


> Maybe this was discussed at some point but what's the reasoning for that? I use it primarily on Linux but I'm pretty sure that on my Win7 box I have it under Program Files and haven't noticed any problems with it.


 Because starting with Vista Windows has locked down permissions tightly under those folders and it doesn't like programs writing there and many people use accounts without Administrator rights and so it causes all kinds of problems. With proper setup you can get it working, but it's just easier to install elsewhere and not deal with it.


----------



## lew

Commercial programs put files which are created/edited by the program in a sub directory in either the documents directory or the ApplicationData directory. Programs which aren't so configured are normally not put a ProgramFiles directory.


----------



## jcthorne

Feature Request

I use the 'Wont Record' tab on a regular basis to check for season pass recordings that will need to be moved to a different tivo on the network. Run this task 2 or 3 times a week, select the items that will not record anywhere and have kmttg send the recordings to a different tivo.

It would be great if this could be automated. IE a task that could run say, once a day and automaticly try to record on the next tivo in a user defined priority list. And notify the user when all attempts have failed.

Thoughts?


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> Feature Request
> 
> I use the 'Wont Record' tab on a regular basis to check for season pass recordings that will need to be moved to a different tivo on the network. Run this task 2 or 3 times a week, select the items that will not record anywhere and have kmttg send the recordings to a different tivo.
> 
> It would be great if this could be automated. IE a task that could run say, once a day and automaticly try to record on the next tivo in a user defined priority list. And notify the user when all attempts have failed.
> 
> Thoughts?


 I've thought about it and even started coding some logic for automatically resolving conflicts but quickly got bogged down on many issues. This kind of thing is a lot more easily solved by a human.

Note that since I added conflicts and upcoming recording indicators to "Season Passes" table I never find the need to use "Won't Record" tab anymore. It's much quicker and easier just to look at SP table for entries with pinkish background color towards the bottom of the list indicating conflicts, then using the "Conflicts" button to check on them to see if they will record on another TiVo else take action.


----------



## jcthorne

For me, using the season pass screen takes many more steps. Needing to click each pink line, check each for conficts and then fix if needed. And the SP page is many pages long.

The Wont record tab, program source conflict folder brings them all together and all can be resolved at once by selecting all items that are not resolved and telling kmttg to record them on another tivo. All done. Just seemed so simple and repetitive that programming could handle it. Guess not, or perhaps you were trying to resolve far more than I was suggesting.


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> The Wont record tab, program source conflict folder brings them all together and all can be resolved at once by selecting all items that are not resolved and telling kmttg to record them on another tivo. All done. Just seemed so simple and repetitive that programming could handle it. Guess not, or perhaps you were trying to resolve far more than I was suggesting.


 I forgot that back in version v0p9k I added "Try scheduling on all TiVos" option to the Record button, so the code behind that could probably be leveraged for attempting to schedule shows currently in conflict (albeit with no real control over the TiVo order scheduling is attempted). Still not sure of a good way to fit it into kmttg. Perhaps a new batch mode run of kmttg that you can then setup a scheduler to run it periodically or would having a menu entry in the GUI be sufficient? Then there's also the question of what to do when conflicts can't be resolved.


----------



## jcthorne

I just figured it would run in loop mode like the auto transfers. Once a day would be fine by me but others may want a setting. 

I have kmttg running full time on the same machine running pytivo, jukebox, vidmgr, videoredo, VAP and a download engine for usenet. Since none of that is very processor intensive, it all runs fine on an old laptop connected to my network. Used for network and NAS maintainance as well.

I suppose a background task might work better for some but not what I had in mind. 

Never quite understood the use and effect of the 'try on all tivos'


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> Never quite understood the use and effect of the 'try on all tivos'


 It will try scheduling on the currently selected TiVo and if that fails will move on down the list of all RPC enabled TiVos attempting to schedule on each until successful. i.e. Rather than trying to collect all the information from each TiVo and figure out an empty slot it's just a brute force try on multiple units until successful.


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> It will try scheduling on the currently selected TiVo and if that fails will move on down the list of all RPC enabled TiVos attempting to schedule on each until successful. i.e. Rather than trying to collect all the information from each TiVo and figure out an empty slot it's just a brute force try on multiple units until successful.


Gee, so simple. No wonder I had trouble with it. Thanks for the explaination. Hope you figure a way to do some basic automation though. Even basic integration of SPs across Tivo units is something really needed and not even planned by Tivo that I can tell.


----------



## duftopia

I am using the Tivo Desktop software to convert my Tivo mpegs to standard mpegs, however Sony Vegas 11 pro loses the video and/or audio on many of the files I then try to read into it.

I know about kttg, pytivo but find that the PC desktop 2.8x that I paid good money for shoud have striped out the MAK drm and left a readable Mpeg file!

IS there a simple fix to this issues, I simply want to accumulate my week of colbert to dvd to watch on weekends when i have time!.

We are talking about SONY tivo to SONY desktop to SONY vaio to SONY vegas to SONY DVD+R's on a SONY dvd burner or my SONY blu-ray burner... For god sake you don't get more LOYAL then that! you would think they would have the decency to work with themselve, the only thing that is not SONY is the TV that the tivo plays on (thats a Samsung)

Duf


----------



## ThAbtO

duftopia said:


> I am using the Tivo Desktop software to convert my Tivo mpegs to standard mpegs, however Sony Vegas 11 pro loses the video and/or audio on many of the files I then try to read into it.
> 
> I know about kttg, pytivo but find that the PC desktop 2.8x that I paid good money for shoud have striped out the MAK drm and left a readable Mpeg file!
> 
> IS there a simple fix to this issues, I simply want to accumulate my week of colbert to dvd to watch on weekends when i have time!.
> 
> We are talking about SONY tivo to SONY desktop to SONY vaio to SONY vegas to SONY DVD+R's on a SONY dvd burner or my SONY blu-ray burner... For god sake you don't get more LOYAL then that! you would think they would have the decency to work with themselve, the only thing that is not SONY is the TV that the tivo plays on (thats a Samsung)
> 
> Duf


To remove Tivo DRM, use TivoDecode, its free.


----------



## duftopia

The desktop pc software removes the DRM it loading the MPG file into vegas where I lose video or audio or sync or just get an error message telling me it can't be done!

Any software step to get this into vegas, or even just dvd architect!


----------



## ThAbtO

duftopia said:


> The desktop pc software removes the DRM it loading the MPG file into vegas where I lose video or audio or sync or just get an error message telling me it can't be done!
> 
> Any software step to get this into vegas, or even just dvd architect!


Tivo Desktop does not remove its DRM, instead, it adds codecs and stuff so that computer has the ability to decode and play .TiVo files.

If you were to completely uninstall Tivo Desktop, you lose the ability to play the same .TiVo files.

If you were to take the same files to another computer without Tivo Desktop installed on it, it cannot play on there. Hence, the use of programs such as TivoDecode which removes said DRM and converts to a standardized .MPG which will play on another computer.
You can then use any DVD Authoring program to make DVDs in the standard style with .VOB which will play on any standard DVD player, but just writing .MPG files to DVD will only be able to play on those players with .MPG playback functions.


----------



## wuzznuubi

wuzznuubi said:


> Thanks moyekj, works like a charm. 34 ts downloads so far without a hitch


Still working fine. Thanks for adding MediaInfo, much better at detecting .TiVo files info than ffmpeg is.


----------



## jhilla

This program has come such a long way.. =) My only request is to add more to the HME dropbox such as Pandora and HuluPlus.


----------



## Fofer

This is news to me... where is the "HME dropbox?"


----------



## lpwcomp

Fofer said:


> This is news to me... where is the "HME dropbox?"


I have the same question. The only mention I see of HME is using the TivoCast HME app to stream files via pyTivo. It is a button on the "Files" tab, not a dropdown box. It is simply a way of streaming _*files*_ while avoiding the 1GB buffer limitation.

Even if it what jhilla wants could be done, I fail to see the need for this feature.


----------



## moyekj

Fofer said:


> This is news to me... where is the "HME dropbox?"


 It is in the "Remote" sub tab of the "Remote" tab. There's a button called "HME Jump" with a choice of HME apps to jump to - current choices are Netflix, YouTube & Amazon.
Actually this just triggered an interesting thing to try. Since Mini doesn't have a "Netflix" entry in its GUI I wonder if attempting to launch via kmttg would work? (In case TiVo is just hiding the launch point from the GUI). I'll have to try it on my Mini when I get home. Don't expect it to work but you never know...


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> It is in the "Remote" sub tab of the "Remote" tab. There's a button called "HME Jump" with a choice of HME apps to jump to - current choices are Netflix, YouTube & Amazon.


Are HME Jumps to Streambaby or VidMgr a possibility?


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> Are HME Jumps to Streambaby or VidMgr a possibility?


 Not that I know of.


----------



## sanjonny

The last couple of times I have tried to save jobs I have gotten error messages similar to this



Code:


Failed to save queued jobs to file
java.io.NotSerializableException: com.tivo.kmttg.JSON.JSONArray

Which of course only happens when I have like 10 files to process with 4 entries a piece or whatever, not when I only have like one or two files. This has worked fine in the past, but not in the current version, so I don't know if it is a tivo change or a kmttg change (note that resume job queue between sessions is not selected because I had too many problems with it)

Also, I have been getting the RPC error often on both my HD tivo and my premiere tivo.

Don't know if the error is exactly the same on both, but it is something like


Code:


RPC error response: invalid credential
rpc Auth error - null

It has been happening quite often. I have rebooted both tivos several times. My only question is, I sometimes use kmttg on one computer to process vid files and on a separate computer to browse the remote control/listings, which worked fine in the past, but maybe now because it is being accessed by 2 different things or something it is causing the problem.

OH and just thought of another issue. I use filebot quite a lot to process files, mostly thru the gui, but it also has a command line. The command line is not completely accurate so it is a work in progress, but still, its useful.
Problem is, when trying to run it via the custom command interface, I guess because it is not in the same path or something, it does not recognize the filebot.jar or filebot.exe and therefore, I cannot use the custom command protocols. I can use it thru like a batch file, but that will not pass the kmttg/tivo filename thru properly (using the fileargs) since the batch is a different cmd process.

I have been able to use other exe files thru the custom command, so I am not quite sure why kmttg doesn't properly recognize or even let me try to run the filebot custom command. Is there another way, maybe a script to be able to run it? I have tried entering the correct file path and executable and also via the file browser, so I am a bit stumped why other executables are recognized and not filebot.jar or filebot.exe.

One final thought/suggestion is that when browsing guide listings, it would be easier/nice if at the bottom of the 12 hour blocks we could scroll to the next block instead of having to move the mouse back up to the next item on the drop down list. If maybe a button was at the bottom to click for next block that would be much more helpful or if you could custom select the number of hours to view. For myself, I tend to scroll thru a weeks worth of guide data on a single channel at a time and do my scheduling, so popping back up and selecting the next dropdown for the blocks is not as easy as just letting me customize having it be able to scroll thru say 3 days of listings or more or click to load the next block or whatever. Of course, yet again, this is icing on top of frosting, but it would make it easier to browse listings.

Thanks for your help and for your continued efforts at making kmttg work great.


----------



## duftopia

ThAbtO said:


> Tivo Desktop does not remove its DRM, instead, it adds codecs and stuff so that computer has the ability to decode and play .TiVo files.
> 
> If you were to completely uninstall Tivo Desktop, you lose the ability to play the same .TiVo files.
> 
> If you were to take the same files to another computer without Tivo Desktop installed on it, it cannot play on there. Hence, the use of programs such as TivoDecode which removes said DRM and converts to a standardized .MPG which will play on another computer.
> You can then use any DVD Authoring program to make DVDs in the standard style with .VOB which will play on any standard DVD player, but just writing .MPG files to DVD will only be able to play on those players with .MPG playback functions.


After the desktop gets the downloads SONY recommended DSD.exe directshow dump which makes the .tivos into .mpgs. THESE files cannot be read into Vegas!!!! thats what I ment


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> The last couple of times I have tried to save jobs I have gotten error messages similar to this
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Failed to save queued jobs to file
> java.io.NotSerializableException: com.tivo.kmttg.JSON.JSONArray


For next release I updated Save Jobs to skip any remote job types that are queued since they are not serializable and hence cannot be saved/restored.



> Also, I have been getting the RPC error often on both my HD tivo and my premiere tivo.
> Don't know if the error is exactly the same on both, but it is something like
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> RPC error response: invalid credential
> rpc Auth error - null


If you have 2 or more different kmttg sessions trying to run a remote job type at same time on same TiVo I think this error can occur (depending on timing). I think I may have seen it before also for Series 3 TiVos remote jobs which involves logging into middlemind.tivo.com with your tivo login & password and sometimes fails perhaps because server is temporarily busy or unavailable.


----------



## jcthorne

duftopia said:


> After the desktop gets the downloads SONY recommended DSD.exe directshow dump which makes the .tivos into .mpgs. THESE files cannot be read into Vegas!!!! thats what I ment


And you were given the answer: Use TivoDecode.

Of course, if you would drop Tivo Desktop and use kmttg (the subject of THIS thread) you would not be having this problem.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> For next release I updated Save Jobs to skip any remote job types that are queued since they are not serializable and hence cannot be saved/restored.


I don't think there were any remote jobs in the queue (unless that includes scheduled downloads, I am not sure what remote jobs means) I will keep an eye out for it the next couple times I run it.



moyekj said:


> If you have 2 or more different kmttg sessions trying to run a remote job type at same time on same TiVo I think this error can occur (depending on timing). I think I may have seen it before also for Series 3 TiVos remote jobs which involves logging into middlemind.tivo.com with your tivo login & password and sometimes fails perhaps because server is temporarily busy or unavailable.


Would that include one computer/session downloading and another doing a remote scheduling? That is mostly what happens when I have more than one session running. I don't use kmttg to do any remote scheduling or lookup on the S3/HD because I use the tivowebplus for that. At least I know what to look for to report back.


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> I don't think there were any remote jobs in the queue (unless that includes scheduled downloads, I am not sure what remote jobs means) I will keep an eye out for it the next couple times I run it.


 For series 4 TiVos jobs called "remote" in the job table are automatically scheduled right after NPL jobs complete (this is needed to be able to delete shows on your TiVo from kmttg among other things). They are the only jobs that need some JSONArray data that was part of the original error message and I confirmed I get same error message when trying to save those type jobs which is how I reproduced your problem and came up with a fix.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> For series 4 TiVos jobs called "remote" in the job table are automatically scheduled right after NPL jobs complete (this is needed to be able to delete shows on your TiVo from kmttg among other things). They are the only jobs that need some JSONArray data that was part of the original error message and I confirmed I get same error message when trying to save those type jobs which is how I reproduced your problem and came up with a fix.


I guess I should also mention that tWP delete has been cranky, is that related? Works fine when done manually on both 4 and 3 units, but when trying to do automatically, it often has an error message and does not delete.


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> I guess I should also mention that tWP delete has been cranky, is that related? Works fine when done manually on both 4 and 3 units, but when trying to do automatically, it often has an error message and does not delete.


 Don't know much of anything about TWP as I never had a hacked TiVo. But TWP delete has nothing to do with "remote" type jobs.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> Don't know much of anything about TWP as I never had a hacked TiVo. But TWP delete has nothing to do with "remote" type jobs.


I should say this another way, the delete as part of the workflow has recently been hit and miss on both 4 and 3 series. Prior to recent changes (maybe related to middlemind or whatever?) that worked basically flawlessly though I know it might be the changes tivo is making and not kmttg.

Now it works sometimes, but does not work other times and no rhyme or reason yet figured out why it works and does not, though it seems to be failing more than it is successful
Deleting by hand in the NPL on either unit works fine, it only skip it or has failures when its part of the automated workflow.


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> I should say this another way, the delete as part of the workflow has recently been hit and miss on both 4 and 3 series. Prior to recent changes (maybe related to middlemind or whatever?) that worked basically flawlessly though I know it might be the changes tivo is making and not kmttg.
> 
> Now it works sometimes, but does not work other times and no rhyme or reason yet figured out why it works and does not, though it seems to be failing more than it is successful
> Deleting by hand in the NPL on either unit works fine, it only skip it or has failures when its part of the automated workflow.


 So you have both "TWP Delete" and "iPad Delete" tasks enabled in config and in auto transfers setup? That's not something I've really considered and will need to look at the code to see if having both enabled may cause problems with delete.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> So you have both "TWP Delete" and "iPad Delete" tasks enabled in config and in auto transfers setup? That's not something I've really considered and will need to look at the code to see if having both enabled may cause problems with delete.


 I took a look and with current release if you have both enabled then kmttg will try to run both methods. For next release I've added some more checking such that for series 4 TiVos "TWP Delete" will not be attempted and for series 3 TiVos "iPad Delete" will not be attempted. I don't know if this explains what you are running into though as even though currently both are attempted, whichever the relevant one should be able to delete. Sounds like from your description that when the relevant delete is attempted it is failing and the show doesn't get deleted from TiVo. If that's the case then I'm not sure why that is happening. I can only test the "iPad Delete" option and that seems to work reliably for me in auto transfers mode. Make sure you are running the most recent release though (v0p9o).


----------



## mlk43611

Hello,

I'm a newbie to kmttg, just installed and am having a problem decoding to mpeg format. I've selected decrypt, ff_tivo_sd (we record in sd format), added\selected\highlighted a program (from my Tivo PC list), and clicked on Start Jobs. But the conversion doesn't happen. I do not use fast transfer when copying from the dvr to the pc, and I rebooted the dvr after installing kmttg. I have kmttg installed in C:\converter directory with output directed to same. The Tivo recordings are in another directory.

Any idea what I'm doing wrong? This is the error message:

tivodecode failed (exit code: 6 ) - check command: C:\converter\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --no-verify --out "C:\converter\Go On - ''Go for the Gold Watch'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2013, WNWO).mpg" "::{031E4825-7B94-4DC3-B131-E946B44C8DD5}\My TiVo Recordings.library-ms\Go On - ''Go for the Gold Watch'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2013, WNWO).TiVo" 
::{031E4825-7B94-4DC3-B131-E946B44C8DD5}\My TiVo Recordings.library-ms\Go On - ''Go for the Gold Watch'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2013, WNWO).TiVo: No such file or directory

Thx.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> I took a look and with current release if you have both enabled then kmttg will try to run both methods. For next release I've added some more checking such that for series 4 TiVos "TWP Delete" will not be attempted and for series 3 TiVos "iPad Delete" will not be attempted. I don't know if this explains what you are running into though as even though currently both are attempted, whichever the relevant one should be able to delete. Sounds like from your description that when the relevant delete is attempted it is failing and the show doesn't get deleted from TiVo. If that's the case then I'm not sure why that is happening. I can only test the "iPad Delete" option and that seems to work reliably for me in auto transfers mode. Make sure you are running the most recent release though (v0p9o).


Sorry, so what I meant was not auto transfers, though reading my post I can easily see that is how it is interpreted, but when you add a job to the queue and select say meta, download, qsfix, twp, adscan... adding them to the queue, that is when it was having the problems. But works fine on selecting in the NPL on either unit and deleting. I do not often run the automated downloads (though I should). I also might have been running version n on one computer, so I will double check it is on that version too. I have been a bit of a space cadet since my service dog just passed, so forgive me if I am not making great sense.


----------



## moyekj

mlk43611 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a newbie to kmttg, just installed and am having a problem decoding to mpeg format. I've selected decrypt, ff_tivo_sd (we record in sd format), added\selected\highlighted a program (from my Tivo PC list), and clicked on Start Jobs. But the conversion doesn't happen. I do not use fast transfer when copying from the dvr to the pc, and I rebooted the dvr after installing kmttg. I have kmttg installed in C:\converter directory with output directed to same. The Tivo recordings are in another directory.
> 
> Any idea what I'm doing wrong? This is the error message:
> 
> tivodecode failed (exit code: 6 ) - check command: C:\converter\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --no-verify --out "C:\converter\Go On - ''Go for the Gold Watch'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2013, WNWO).mpg" "::{031E4825-7B94-4DC3-B131-E946B44C8DD5}\My TiVo Recordings.library-ms\Go On - ''Go for the Gold Watch'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2013, WNWO).TiVo"
> ::{031E4825-7B94-4DC3-B131-E946B44C8DD5}\My TiVo Recordings.library-ms\Go On - ''Go for the Gold Watch'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2013, WNWO).TiVo: No such file or directory
> 
> Thx.


 You filed an issue report today on this right? As I responded there the issue most likely is the strange "::{031E4825-7B94-4DC3-B131-E946B44C8DD5}" base folder that is causing problems. Move the .TiVo files to a more normally named folder and your issues will most likely be solved.


----------



## ThAbtO

mlk43611 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a newbie to kmttg, just installed and am having a problem decoding to mpeg format. I've selected decrypt, ff_tivo_sd (we record in sd format), added\selected\highlighted a program (from my Tivo PC list), and clicked on Start Jobs. But the conversion doesn't happen. I do not use fast transfer when copying from the dvr to the pc, and I rebooted the dvr after installing kmttg. I have kmttg installed in C:\converter directory with output directed to same. The Tivo recordings are in another directory.
> 
> Any idea what I'm doing wrong? This is the error message:
> 
> tivodecode failed (exit code: 6 ) - check command: C:\converter\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --no-verify --out "C:\converter\Go On - ''Go for the Gold Watch'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2013, WNWO).mpg" "::{031E4825-7B94-4DC3-B131-E946B44C8DD5}\My TiVo Recordings.library-ms\Go On - ''Go for the Gold Watch'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2013, WNWO).TiVo"
> ::{031E4825-7B94-4DC3-B131-E946B44C8DD5}\My TiVo Recordings.library-ms\Go On - ''Go for the Gold Watch'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2013, WNWO).TiVo: No such file or directory
> 
> Thx.


Another thing, you have double quotes in the file naming scheme,such as "Go for the Gold Watch", remove them.


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> Sorry, so what I meant was not auto transfers, though reading my post I can easily see that is how it is interpreted, but when you add a job to the queue and select say meta, download, qsfix, twp, adscan... adding them to the queue, that is when it was having the problems. But works fine on selecting in the NPL on either unit and deleting. I do not often run the automated downloads (though I should). I also might have been running version n on one computer, so I will double check it is on that version too. I have been a bit of a space cadet since my service dog just passed, so forgive me if I am not making great sense.


 Note that "TWP Delete" task only works for hacked TiVos running TiVoWebPlus and does not apply to series 4 units, and "iPad Delete" only applies to series 4 units. So if you only have "TWP Delete" enabled when processing for a series 4 unit it won't work. Similarly if you have "iPad Delete" enabled when processing for a series 3 unit it won't work there either.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> Note that "TWP Delete" task only works for hacked TiVos running TiVoWebPlus and does not apply to series 4 units, and "iPad Delete" only applies to series 4 units. So if you only have "TWP Delete" enabled when processing for a series 4 unit it won't work. Similarly if you have "iPad Delete" enabled when processing for a series 3 unit it won't work there either.


Here is a recent log for some jobs.
In the past, I could have TWP selected in the job queue and it seemed to work on both units, just like the manual using the delete key does in the NPL.

I have not changed my settings in a long time, so TWP delete was enabled, but I did not know there was a second check box if you enabled ipad delete, which I probably never enabled so maybe that will resolve the issues.

I am on the latest version and will check later on tonight when some recordings are scheduled, I do see in the logs that it is trying to delete using TWP on the series 4 unit so that could be it. But this has changed recently....

Anyway, I will see now if it works as long as the check boxes are correct for what unit.

Also, any thoughts on why filebot.jar and exe will not register for custom but others will?

Thanks for your continued work!



Code:


---DONE--- job=javadownload output=C:\tivo\tivo\Totally 80s (13-03_27_2013).TiVo
VideoRedo video dimensions filter is enabled
container=mpeg, video=mpeg2video, x=704, y=480
>> Running qsfix on C:\tivo\tivo\Totally 80s (13-03_27_2013).TiVo ...
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\tivo\tivo\Totally 80s (13-03_27_2013).TiVo" "E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (13-03_27_2013).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\DOCUME~1\JONATH~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRDLock5533527157304047818.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:704 /y:480 
>> DOWNLOADING C:\tivo\tivo\Totally 80s (12-03_27_2013).TiVo ...
http://192.168.0.34:80/download/Totally%20'80s.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1174357
qsfix job completed: 0:13:41
---DONE--- job=qsfix output=E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (13-03_27_2013).mpg.qsfix
>> Issuing TivoWebPlus show delete request: http://192.168.0.34:8080/confirm/del/1174358
(Renamed E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (13-03_27_2013).mpg.qsfix to E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (13-03_27_2013).mpg)
>> Running adscan on E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (13-03_27_2013).mpg ...
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\adscan.vbs "E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (13-03_27_2013).mpg" "E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (13-03_27_2013).VPrj" /l:C:\DOCUME~1\JONATH~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRDLock6881044044923010579.tmp 
TWP Delete: connection failed: http://192.168.0.34:8080/confirm/del/1174358
java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out: connect
C:\tivo\tivo\Totally 80s (12-03_27_2013).TiVo: size=1331.63 MB elapsed=0:16:09 (11.53 Mbps)
---DONE--- job=javadownload output=C:\tivo\tivo\Totally 80s (12-03_27_2013).TiVo
>> DOWNLOADING C:\tivo\tivo\Totally 80s (10-03_27_2013).TiVo ...
http://192.168.0.34:80/download/Totally%20'80s.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1174356
adscan job completed: 0:05:30
---DONE--- job=adscan output=E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (13-03_27_2013).VPrj
VideoRedo video dimensions filter is enabled
container=mpeg, video=mpeg2video, x=704, y=480
>> Running qsfix on C:\tivo\tivo\Totally 80s (12-03_27_2013).TiVo ...
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\tivo\tivo\Totally 80s (12-03_27_2013).TiVo" "E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (12-03_27_2013).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\DOCUME~1\JONATH~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRDLock624254502056143111.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:704 /y:480 
C:\tivo\tivo\Totally 80s (10-03_27_2013).TiVo: size=1330.87 MB elapsed=0:09:06 (20.45 Mbps)
---DONE--- job=javadownload output=C:\tivo\tivo\Totally 80s (10-03_27_2013).TiVo
qsfix job completed: 0:06:19
---DONE--- job=qsfix output=E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (12-03_27_2013).mpg.qsfix
>> Issuing TivoWebPlus show delete request: http://192.168.0.34:8080/confirm/del/1174357
(Renamed E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (12-03_27_2013).mpg.qsfix to E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (12-03_27_2013).mpg)
>> Running adscan on E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (12-03_27_2013).mpg ...
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\adscan.vbs "E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (12-03_27_2013).mpg" "E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (12-03_27_2013).VPrj" /l:C:\DOCUME~1\JONATH~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRDLock410670205364093498.tmp 
>> DOWNLOADING C:\tivo\tivo\Totally 80s (09-03_27_2013).TiVo ...
http://192.168.0.34:80/download/Totally%20'80s.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1174355
TWP Delete: connection failed: http://192.168.0.34:8080/confirm/del/1174357
java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out: connect
adscan job completed: 0:03:57
---DONE--- job=adscan output=E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (12-03_27_2013).VPrj
VideoRedo video dimensions filter is enabled
container=mpeg, video=mpeg2video, x=704, y=480
>> Running qsfix on C:\tivo\tivo\Totally 80s (10-03_27_2013).TiVo ...
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\tivo\tivo\Totally 80s (10-03_27_2013).TiVo" "E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (10-03_27_2013).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\DOCUME~1\JONATH~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRDLock2353394637162765758.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:704 /y:480 
C:\tivo\tivo\Totally 80s (09-03_27_2013).TiVo: size=1308.43 MB elapsed=0:08:43 (20.99 Mbps)
---DONE--- job=javadownload output=C:\tivo\tivo\Totally 80s (09-03_27_2013).TiVo
qsfix job completed: 0:10:59
---DONE--- job=qsfix output=E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (10-03_27_2013).mpg.qsfix
>> Issuing TivoWebPlus show delete request: http://192.168.0.34:8080/confirm/del/1174356
(Renamed E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (10-03_27_2013).mpg.qsfix to E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (10-03_27_2013).mpg)
>> Running adscan on E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (10-03_27_2013).mpg ...
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\adscan.vbs "E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (10-03_27_2013).mpg" "E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (10-03_27_2013).VPrj" /l:C:\DOCUME~1\JONATH~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRDLock8112305987888082029.tmp 
TWP Delete: connection failed: http://192.168.0.34:8080/confirm/del/1174356
java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out: connect
adscan job completed: 0:04:23
---DONE--- job=adscan output=E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (10-03_27_2013).VPrj
VideoRedo video dimensions filter is enabled
container=mpeg, video=mpeg2video, x=704, y=480
>> Running qsfix on C:\tivo\tivo\Totally 80s (09-03_27_2013).TiVo ...
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\tivo\tivo\Totally 80s (09-03_27_2013).TiVo" "E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (09-03_27_2013).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\DOCUME~1\JONATH~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRDLock8486107869548321847.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:704 /y:480 
qsfix job completed: 0:10:20
---DONE--- job=qsfix output=E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (09-03_27_2013).mpg.qsfix
>> Issuing TivoWebPlus show delete request: http://192.168.0.34:8080/confirm/del/1174355
(Renamed E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (09-03_27_2013).mpg.qsfix to E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (09-03_27_2013).mpg)
>> Running adscan on E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (09-03_27_2013).mpg ...
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\adscan.vbs "E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (09-03_27_2013).mpg" "E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (09-03_27_2013).VPrj" /l:C:\DOCUME~1\JONATH~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRDLock5333845605106262366.tmp 
TWP Delete: connection failed: http://192.168.0.34:8080/confirm/del/1174355
java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out: connect
adscan job completed: 0:03:49
---DONE--- job=adscan output=E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Totally 80s (09-03_27_2013).VPrj


----------



## moyekj

I don't know anything about "filebot" but you can't execute a .jar file directly. You have to execute "java -jar file.java" to run it. If you can get something working on command line then you can probably make a .bat script out of it which accepts batch parameters and use that .bat script for the kmttg custom command.


----------



## duftopia

ThAbtO said:


> To remove Tivo DRM, use TivoDecode, its free.


Works just like directshow dump less interactive.

Results: Mpeg file created STILL cannot be read into Vegas, File loses the video!?!?


----------



## murgatroyd

Just did a fresh install of the newest version on my G4, told kmttg to use java instead of curl, and the transfers are doing just fine, thanks.

Which is great, because the XP desktop is currently comatose (bad power supply). So no VideoReDo for me until that gets fixed. 

Anyway, new version looks great!

Thanks again, moyekj.


----------



## jcthorne

duftopia said:


> Works just like directshow dump less interactive.
> 
> Results: Mpeg file created STILL cannot be read into Vegas, File loses the video!?!?


The mpeg file has no video or Vegas does not see it? Have you run mediainfo on the mpeg to see what you have? Tivodecode creates perfectly normal mpeg files with audio and video from .tivo program stream files. Folks here use it every day.

This is not a Vegas support forum or even a Vegas thread. This thread is about kmttg, a different software package supported by its developer. Please ask Vegas support questions from its developer or at least in a different thread. Its off topic here.


----------



## moyekj

New version released with some enhancements and fixes. See release_notes.


----------



## howards

Thank you for the new version!


----------



## jcthorne

I set up the autoresolve function to run at 3am every day using windows task scheduler.

With this in place, auto management of season passes and recording conflicts now works between multiple Tivos. This is something many in the forum have been asking Tivo for for a very long time. It really works.


----------



## moyekj

Any kmttg user with a Mini here? I discovered today with kmttg Remote I was able to launch Netflix on the Mini using "HME Jump" button. Was able to login to register the Mini and start playback of a Breaking Bad episode (and boy was the interface much more responsive than series 4 units). However, about 10 seconds in the Mini rebooted itself right when resolution was switching from 720p to 1080p/24. I guess that's why Netflix app is not available because there are issues with it. Perhaps I'll try some other videos but thought it was interesting that Netflix came up at all since it's not officially available on a Mini. Be interested to know if it works (or at least launches) for any other Mini users. I did try it when I 1st got the Mini but got V301 (Try Later) error or something along those lines.

EDIT: I turned off 1080p/24 option on the Mini and that seems to have fixed the rebooting problem as it's playing a Breaking Bad episode now @1080i without issue.


----------



## duftopia

jcthorne said:


> The mpeg file has no video or Vegas does not see it? Have you run mediainfo on the mpeg to see what you have? Tivodecode creates perfectly normal mpeg files with audio and video from .tivo program stream files. Folks here use it every day.
> 
> This is not a Vegas support forum or even a Vegas thread. This thread is about kmttg, a different software package supported by its developer. Please ask Vegas support questions from its developer or at least in a different thread. Its off topic here.


The Shole SONY family has taken a vacation. Kttmg also fails to download /tivo files in there entirity, although it seems to do a better job then the PAID pcdesktop Plus and other sony products.

Thanks


----------



## loganasu

My hat is off to you moyekj. 
You have made a wonderful product.

Thank you


----------



## innocentfreak

duftopia said:


> The Shole SONY family has taken a vacation. Kttmg also fails to download /tivo files in there entirity, although it seems to do a better job then the PAID pcdesktop Plus and other sony products.
> 
> Thanks


In my experience TiVo files that don't download means there is a glitch/hiccup in the recording. It will also tend to break TiVo to TiVo transfers.


----------



## NancyUSA

I cannot open kmttg. I am using windows 8. When I attemp to double click on kmttg.jar I am asked to select an app to open the file. The options vary from ie, to note pad to movie maker.

The path is C:\Users\Nancy_2\Desktop

I am very new to windows 8 and don't have a clue what to do


----------



## moyekj

NancyUSA said:


> I cannot open kmttg. I am using windows 8. When I attemp to double click on kmttg.jar I am asked to select an app to open the file. The options vary from ie, to note pad to movie maker.
> 
> The path is C:\Users\Nancy_2\Desktop
> 
> I am very new to windows 8 and don't have a clue what to do


See windows_installation.
Sounds like you need to install Java.


----------



## NancyUSA

moyekj said:


> See windows_installation.
> Sounds like you need to install Java.


Thank you. Yes I did need to install Java.


----------



## NancyUSA

I am trying to download a segment of a recording. I did identify the starting point on the TiVo by setting pause point there, then I started the job. I selected cancel job which I thought would be the ending point. 

I've tried this twice

The first time I got "Mpeg file not found", There was a tivo file, but it had only one second of sound play, no video. I deleted the tivo file and tried again...got messages that the file couldn't be found so I undeleted the tivo file and tried again. This time I got two mpeg files which had 60 seconds of sound no video.

The second show I tried this with I got the same result as the first attempt. I didn't delete the file this time and I haven't started the job again. I only have a one second tivo file

PS is there a way to copy text from kmttg? to show the messages I'm getting


----------



## ThAbtO

NancyUSA said:


> I am trying to download a segment of a recording. I did identify the starting point on the TiVo by setting pause point there, then I started the job. I selected cancel job which I thought would be the ending point.
> 
> I've tried this twice
> 
> The first time I got "Mpeg file not found", There was a tivo file, but it had only one second of sound play, no video. I deleted the tivo file and tried again...got messages that the file couldn't be found so I undeleted the tivo file and tried again. This time I got two mpeg files which had 60 seconds of sound no video.
> 
> The second show I tried this with I got the same result as the first attempt. I didn't delete the file this time and I haven't started the job again. I only have a one second tivo file
> 
> PS is there a way to copy text from kmttg? to show the messages I'm getting


When you want to download from a paused point of the Tivo recording, you need to go to and select "Resume download" from the File menu. Press Refresh if it has not been done before you had set the pause point. Select the program to download and press "Start Job". It would then download from the set paused point.

"Cancel Job" only stops the current jobs its doing or about to do in the middle window.


----------



## moyekj

NancyUSA said:


> PS is there a way to copy text from kmttg? to show the messages I'm getting


 Just like most Windows applications select the text and press Ctrl-C to copy to clipboard, then you can paste into browser. Other option is choose File-Save messages to file to save current message window contents to kmttg.log file.

ThAbtO described how to download from pause point. As mentioned you have to 1st set pause point on TiVo, then refresh listings in kmttg and then download with "Resume download" set in kmttg.


----------



## lpwcomp

NancyUSA said:


> I am trying to download a segment of a recording. I did identify the starting point on the TiVo by setting pause point there, then I started the job. I selected cancel job which I thought would be the ending point.
> 
> I've tried this twice
> 
> The first time I got "Mpeg file not found", There was a tivo file, but it had only one second of sound play, no video. I deleted the tivo file and tried again...got messages that the file couldn't be found so I undeleted the tivo file and tried again. This time I got two mpeg files which had 60 seconds of sound no video.
> 
> The second show I tried this with I got the same result as the first attempt. I didn't delete the file this time and I haven't started the job again. I only have a one second tivo file


If I am interpreting you correctly, I don't think there is way to do what you want to do. As previously documented, you can set the _*starting*_ point but there is no way to select the *end* point.


----------



## ThAbtO

lpwcomp said:


> If I am interpreting you correctly, I don't think there is way to do what you want to do. As previously documented, you can set the _*starting*_ point but there is no way to select the *end* point.


True, you cannot set the end point, but I have done something else. I estimate how big a recording would be.

IE: I have set a 2 hr manual recording, but I only need about 1/2 hr and the program I wanted is in the middle of that 2 hr recording. It is also an HD channel. I estimate the size to be around 5.5 gb. So I started transfer from my paused point. When I have 6 gb, which should be enough for the 1/2 program plus some extra time. I cancel the transfer at that point. KMTTG would spit out a few errors (about decrypt and QSfix) but ignored them. Manually start the decrypt and QSFix under files. 
Using VideoReDo, I edit out the commercials and the extraneous video after.


----------



## NancyUSA

lpwcomp said:


> If I am interpreting you correctly, I don't think there is way to do what you want to do. As previously documented, you can set the _*starting*_ point but there is no way to select the *end* point.


I think it's possible to set an end point. I found this regarding small segments in the kmttg wiki section for using kmttg (sorry I cannot post a link in this forum as I am too new if a member)

Here it this text from the wiki under the section _Resuming Downloads_



> This also can be useful if you only want to download a small segment of a recording. You can identify the starting point on the TiVo and set pause point there and then resume download via kmttg and cancel the download at ending point.


----------



## ThAbtO

NancyUSA said:


> I think it's possible to set an end point. I found this regarding small segments in the kmttg wiki section for using kmttg (sorry I cannot post a link in this forum as I am too new if a member)
> 
> Here it this text from the wiki under the section _Resuming Downloads_


See my previous post, with my example. That is how its done.

You cannot just set the end point, BUT you can cancel AFTER you estimate the amount downloaded for the sufficient amount of data/video.

You cannot just press Cancel after a few seconds or even minutes because that will just stop it immediately.


----------



## NancyUSA

ThAbtO said:


> True, you cannot set then end point, but I have done something else. I estimate how big a recording would be.
> 
> ie: I have set a 2 hr manual recording, but I only need about 1/2 hr and the program I wanted is in the middle of that 2 hr recording. It is also an HD channel. I estimate the size to be around 5.5 gb. So I started transfer from my paused point. When I have 6 gb, which should be enough for the 1/2 program plus some extra time. I cancel the transfer at that point. KMTTG would spit out a few errors (about decrypt and QSfix) but ignored them. Manually start the decrypt and QSFix under files.
> Using VideoReDo, I edit out the commercials and the extraneous video after.


Yes this is exactly what I was doing. The clip I'm after is only about 1 minute. I was trying to decrypt and remove ads all in one go.

This latest time I only created a tivo file with a small segment download. I then loaded that file into the job queue and selected decrypt. I did create a mpeg file, but it doesn't contain any video.

PS is VideoReDo part of kmttg?


----------



## ThAbtO

NancyUSA said:


> Yes this is exactly what I was doing. The clip I'm after is only about 1 minute. I was trying to decrypt and remove ads all in one go.
> 
> This latest time I only created a tivo file with a small segment download. I then loaded that file into the job queue and selected decrypt. I did create a mpeg file, but it doesn't contain any video.
> 
> PS is VideoReDo part of kmttg?


VideReDo is another program, albeit its not free, is for video editing, ie: removing commercials and any extraneous video. Its also only a Windows program.

Perhaps you didn't download sufficient amount of data. How big was the file you downloaded?
For about a minutes worth, you may need around 5 megs, if it was recorded on a digital channel, or 1 meg from analog.

The error KMTTG spits out is because the download was interrupted and no "End of File" marker.


----------



## NancyUSA

moyekj said:


> Just like most Windows applications select the text and press Ctrl-C to copy to clipboard, then you can paste into browser. Other option is choose File-Save messages to file to save current message window contents to kmttg.log file.
> 
> ThAbtO described how to download from pause point. As mentioned you have to 1st set pause point on TiVo, then refresh listings in kmttg and then download with "Resume download" set in kmttg.


Thanks for the copy information. I always use right click and it seems to be disabled in this application.

I did set the pause point on tivo and downloaded with "resume download". I think my main problem was thinking that i could get ads cut and decryption all done on one operation.

I am now trying to just download a small segment, then in a separate operation decrypt the tivo file into a mpeg file. I have been able to create a mpeg file and it has the correct audio...but no video


----------



## ThAbtO

NancyUSA said:


> Thanks for the copy information. I always use right click and it seems to be disabled in this application.
> 
> I did set the pause point on tivo and downloaded with "resume download". I think my main problem was thinking that i could get ads cut and decryption all done on one operation.
> 
> I am now trying to just download a small segment, then in a separate operation decrypt the tivo file into a mpeg file. I have been able to create a mpeg file and it has the correct audio...but no video


What program are you using to play the video you downloaded? You may need a video codec installed since this isn't part of a typical system install. You might try:

http://www.free-codecs.com/K_Lite_Mega_Codec_Pack_download.htm


----------



## NancyUSA

ThAbtO said:


> What program are you using to play the video you downloaded? You may need a video codec installed since this isn't part of a typical system install.


Yes I think you are correct. I just installed VLC and it plays there...audio and video. I was trying to play it on media player and in movie maker.

I would like to play this in movie maker so I can fine tune the clip. Can you help me figure out how to go about finding what codec I may need?

Also I failed to refresh when I was downloading a clip and now when I re-position the start point and try to download I get the message "SKIPPING DOWNLOAD, FILE ALREADY EXISTS". I'm a bit unsure about deleting these file on order to start again in case there is a path issue.

Edit: I see you have kindly included a link to codec files...thank you...they worked for media player..not movie maker


----------



## ThAbtO

NancyUSA said:


> Yes I think you are correct. I just installed VLC and it plays there...audio and video. I was trying to play it on media player and in movie maker.
> 
> I would like to play this in movie maker so I can fine tune the clip. Can you help me figure out how to go about finding what codec I may need?
> 
> Also I failed to refresh when I was downloading a clip and now when I re-position the start point and try to download I get the message "SKIPPING DOWNLOAD, FILE ALREADY EXISTS". I'm a bit unsure about deleting these file on order to start again in case there is a path issue.
> 
> Edit: I see you have kindly included a link to codec files...thank you


You would need to have "Overwrite existing files" checked, but in doing so, it would overwrite the files of the same name. for example, you recorded "Jeopardy" yesterday and today's as well. You select both to download, and have a file called "Jeopardy.TiVo" or even "Jeopardy.mpg" after its decrypted. Next, KMTTG downloads today's Jeopardy which will overwrite yesterday's files, because they are the same file names. So, I recommend you set under "Filenaming" to include something exclusive to prevent overwriting files (unless its the exact show you are trying to download). You could include something like, [year].[monthNUM].[day] at the end of the filenaming option.

For my KMTTG Filenaming setting, I have:

[mainTitle] - [EpisodeNumber] - - [episodeTitle] [year].[monthNum].[mday]-[hour].[min]

As you can see, I have included the hour and min as well as the date, so if a recording happened back-to-back, it will not overwrite.

Edit: I do not use MovieMaker any more, but have been using VideoReDo to do my editing as well as for DVD making.

Edit2: Wow, I forgot how long Movie Maker takes to just to load a video file. I looked like it was loading in the entire 7 gb video file.


----------



## reneg

Thanks for adding [SeriesEpNumber] field which outputs in 's##e##' format. I may out in left field and the only one, but I use 'S##E##' format and have been since I've been archiving Tivo recordings. Any chance specifiying the case of the format in a future release?


----------



## NancyUSA

ThAbtO said:


> You would need to have "Overwrite existing files" checked, but in doing so, it would overwrite the files of the same name. for example, you recorded "Jeopardy" yesterday and today's as well. You select both to download, and have a file called "Jeopardy.TiVo" or even "Jeopardy.mpg" after its decrypted. Next, KMTTG downloads today's Jeopardy which will overwrite yesterday's files, because they are the same file names. So, I recommend you set under "Filenaming" to include something exclusive to prevent overwriting files (unless its the exact show you are trying to download). You could include something like, [year].[monthNUM].[day] at the end of the filenaming option.
> 
> For my KMTTG Filenaming setting, I have:
> 
> [mainTitle] - [EpisodeNumber] - - [episodeTitle] [year].[monthNum].[mday]-[hour].[min]
> 
> As you can see, I have included the hour and min as well as the date, so if a recording happened back-to-back, it will not overwrite.
> 
> Edit: I do not use MovieMaker any more, but have been using VideoReDo to do my editing as well as for DVD making.
> 
> Edit2: Wow, I forgot how long Movie Maker takes to just to load a video file. I looked like it was loading in the entire 7 gb video file.


Huge help. Thank you. I didn't see he "overwrite existing files" , Worked perfectly. I've got one clip from this program and I am going to use your filenaming advice to try and grab another clip with a slightly different name.

I was able to clip my video in Youtube's editor, but I'm looking around for a free video editor.


----------



## ThAbtO

NancyUSA said:


> Huge help. Thank you. I didn't see he "overwrite existing files" , Worked perfectly. I've got one clip from this program and I am going to use your filenaming advice to try and grab another clip with a slightly different name.
> 
> I was able to clip my video in Youtube's editor, but I'm looking around for a free video editor.


You can use Movie Maker once the right codec is installed, but it seemed complicated to use compared to VideoReDo. If I remember, Movie Maker is time-based whereas VideoReDo is frame-based. This would not make much of a difference to some, but if you wanted to remove just 1 frame, in MM, you would have to cut out a series up to about 1/30 of a second. In VRD, just cut out that frame.

If you look in KMTTG's configuration screen, under the first tab is the "Overwrite existing files".


----------



## swerver

I have been using kmttg with great success. Today when I ran metadata/decrypt/qsfix which I have done many times to get a normal mpg, I instead ended up with 2 separate files, an m2v with video only and a mpg with sound only. I believe these are supposed to be remuxed together, and the output of my jobs says that happened, but it doesn't appear to have actually happened. Anyone know what I broke and how to fix it? Thanks


----------



## moyekj

swerver said:


> I have been using kmttg with great success. Today when I ran metadata/decrypt/qsfix which I have done many times to get a normal mpg, I instead ended up with 2 separate files, an m2v with video only and a mpg with sound only. I believe these are supposed to be remuxed together, and the output of my jobs says that happened, but it doesn't appear to have actually happened. Anyone know what I broke and how to fix it? Thanks


 Sounds like you are using ProjectX for "qsfix" and either the ProjectX demux or the ffmpeg remux step failed. Delete the m2v and ac3 files and start from FILES mode with .TiVo file and try "decrypt" and "qsfix" again and if same result post your message log here for more clues as to what is happening.


----------



## sanjonny

i asked this a long time ago and I think it was not possible at the time,
but when doing the automated qsfix, especially in SD channels where there is several variable frame sizes due to different commercials and such, i often have qsfix only pick up the commercial instead of the program. So it might qsfix and only result in a 2 minute file or whatever, instead of the say 55 minute program minus the outsized commercials.

When I do it manually, I instead use 24 for the sample size and this basically so far has not failed me for correctly detecting the correct size for the program.

Is it possible for us to customize this in the scripts or if not, can i suggest we up the larger sample size so that this error doesn't occur? I have noticed no significant difference in the time to process for this, though I imagine on a slow machine it might add a few seconds.

Thanks in advance for your help and yes, the ipad and TWP delete buttons have been working completely correctly in all my usage in the latest p version


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> i asked this a long time ago and I think it was not possible at the time,
> but when doing the automated qsfix, especially in SD channels where there is several variable frame sizes due to different commercials and such, i often have qsfix only pick up the commercial instead of the program. So it might qsfix and only result in a 2 minute file or whatever, instead of the say 55 minute program minus the outsized commercials.
> 
> When I do it manually, I instead use 24 for the sample size and this basically so far has not failed me for correctly detecting the correct size for the program.
> 
> Is it possible for us to customize this in the scripts or if not, can i suggest we up the larger sample size so that this error doesn't occur? I have noticed no significant difference in the time to process for this, though I imagine on a slow machine it might add a few seconds.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help and yes, the ipad and TWP delete buttons have been working completely correctly in all my usage in the latest p version


 kmttg uses either ffmpeg or mediainfo to detect video dimensions, it's not done as part of VRD qsfix script since the VRD COM (batch) jobs have nothing related to detecting video dimensions available.
Perhaps if you have kmttg use "mediainfo" instead of "ffmpeg" to detect video resolution it may work better. The latest Windows Tools package has "mediaInfo_cli" installation and you can point kmttg to MediaInfo.exe under that folder under Config->File->Programs for "mediainfo cli" entry.
Note that before running the qsfix job when you have "Enable VideoRedo QS Fix video dimension filter" enabled kmttg will spit out the detected video dimensions to be used, so you should check if that is correct. (I'm assuming you already have that option enabled, and you should if you don't).


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> kmttg uses either ffmpeg or mediainfo to detect video dimensions, it's not done as part of VRD qsfix script since the VRD COM (batch) jobs have nothing related to detecting video dimensions available.
> Perhaps if you have kmttg use "mediainfo" instead of "ffmpeg" to detect video resolution it may work better. The latest Windows Tools package has "mediaInfo_cli" installation and you can point kmttg to MediaInfo.exe under that folder under Config->File->Programs for "mediainfo cli" entry.
> Note that before running the qsfix job when you have "Enable VideoRedo QS Fix video dimension filter" enabled kmttg will spit out the detected video dimensions to be used, so you should check if that is correct. (I'm assuming you already have that option enabled, and you should if you don't).


Yes, dimension filter is/was enabled. It really only happens on SD, but it happens more often than it should. Will try the switch to mediainfo to see if it helps.

One other strange thing, more of a videoredo issue, but recently, i had one recording processed that included variable frame sizes on qsfix. (commercials were different than programming AFTER qsfix) which might be a bug or something to do with how they are handing second audio streams. I am using the latest beta VRD so that might be it too, but I have not seen that in a few years so it was just weird as the dimension filter SHOULD kick that out.

Thanks for your help, will let you know how it goes


----------



## duftopia

Your program KTTMG is exceptional, I recommend EVERYONE to download and use it. 

I will be needing it for a windows 8 system soon, Does it work with systems other then TIVO as I and the client are looking into a dish network "Hopper".

Duf


----------



## duftopia

I've run mediainfo (Another exceptionally Well Written prorgam) and it reposrts video and audio.

This makes no difference reading mpg files into my vegas is a hit or miss operation, mostly a miss.

This is a TIVO worthy subject since the MISS issue is %90 with pcdesktop and direct show dump creating files that are NOT readable by Vegas.

ON April 1st Tivo communication with TIVO desktop plus stopped working completely, I removed only 1 new program called apple application support update from program maneger and I ran a system restore back to march 29th and it started working again.

Then on April 5th a so called "Windows Critical update" went COMPLETELY through my kaspersky 2013 security as did the last update and crippled me exactly the same way, ONLY this time the system restore points for march were also wiped out.

MY PAID Ghost 15 thats is up to date CANNOT restore my C drive and now I wonder WHY DO I PAY FOR THESE PROGRAMS?

Things JUST fixed themselve but I am now wondering A) Is Kaspersky worth anything if my internet is a free for all B) Do I want to install another TIVO at a client site or even consider updating mine C) $800 for vegas was clearly a mistake D) Is Slysoft the only company left that Actually writes and supports good working software anymore and I should move to antigua!

The error implied "Network transmission lost" when I traced it and found I was being spiked at set intervals, TIVO Support seemed to discount any such accusation literally acting like they did not even here me say it!

KTTMG also reported "chunky parser errors" when the spiked event occurred and failed.

This was over a wireless G (that has been working over 2 years w/o issue) so I understand that sounds bad, but with a DIRECT connect TIVO to PC it still happened, ran kaspersky scan, MS malware and nothing detected.

It seems to have cleared up today but I don't like the whole issue at all!

I Kid you not


----------



## wmcbrine

1. No, KMTTG is just for TiVos.

2. Yes, you should definitely move to Antigua.


----------



## ThAbtO

duftopia said:


> Your program KTTMG is exceptional, I recommend EVERYONE to download and use it.
> 
> I will be needing it for a windows 8 system soon, Does it work with systems other then TIVO as I and the client are looking into a dish network "Hopper".
> 
> Duf


TiVo is about the only DVR that allows you to download shows.


----------



## howards

duftopia said:


> I've run mediainfo (Another exceptionally Well Written prorgam) and it reposrts video and audio.
> 
> This makes no difference reading mpg files into my vegas is a hit or miss operation, mostly a miss.
> 
> This is a TIVO worthy subject since the MISS issue is %90 with pcdesktop and direct show dump creating files that are NOT readable by Vegas.
> 
> ON April 1st Tivo communication with TIVO desktop plus stopped working completely, I removed only 1 new program called apple application support update from program maneger and I ran a system restore back to march 29th and it started working again.
> 
> Then on April 5th a so called "Windows Critical update" went COMPLETELY through my kaspersky 2013 security as did the last update and crippled me exactly the same way, ONLY this time the system restore points for march were also wiped out.
> 
> MY PAID Ghost 15 thats is up to date CANNOT restore my C drive and now I wonder WHY DO I PAY FOR THESE PROGRAMS?
> 
> Things JUST fixed themselve but I am now wondering A) Is Kaspersky worth anything if my internet is a free for all B) Do I want to install another TIVO at a client site or even consider updating mine C) $800 for vegas was clearly a mistake D) Is Slysoft the only company left that Actually writes and supports good working software anymore and I should move to antigua!
> 
> The error implied "Network transmission lost" when I traced it and found I was being spiked at set intervals, TIVO Support seemed to discount any such accusation literally acting like they did not even here me say it!
> 
> KTTMG also reported "chunky parser errors" when the spiked event occurred and failed.
> 
> This was over a wireless G (that has been working over 2 years w/o issue) so I understand that sounds bad, but with a DIRECT connect TIVO to PC it still happened, ran kaspersky scan, MS malware and nothing detected.
> 
> It seems to have cleared up today but I don't like the whole issue at all!
> 
> I Kid you not


I suggest you get a program for a laptop that will show you nearby wireless base stations and their configured channels.

I periodically have communications problems with my Tivos. It is always because some *&^(&%^ neighbor keeps switching his wireless channel and interfering with my communications. So I have to rescan and reconfigure my base station to a newly available channel.

Things would work fine if the neighbor would just leave his channel set in one place.


----------



## ThAbtO

Tivo with a wireless adapter can show you what neighboring wireless networks are available and their channels, strength and security when you press enter on the wireless setup screen.


----------



## wmcbrine

howards said:


> Things would work fine if the neighbor would just leave his channel set in one place.


I wouldn't necessarily blame the neighbor. My WAPs are set to Auto, so in theory, they'll change to whatever channel is least congested, on their own. In practice, they never do change, though.


----------



## jcthorne

duftopia said:


> I've run mediainfo (Another exceptionally Well Written prorgam) and it reposrts video and audio.
> 
> This makes no difference reading mpg files into my vegas is a hit or miss operation, mostly a miss.
> 
> This is a TIVO worthy subject since the MISS issue is %90 with pcdesktop and direct show dump creating files that are NOT readable by Vegas.
> 
> ON April 1st Tivo communication with TIVO desktop plus stopped working completely, I removed only 1 new program called apple application support update from program maneger and I ran a system restore back to march 29th and it started working again.
> 
> Then on April 5th a so called "Windows Critical update" went COMPLETELY through my kaspersky 2013 security as did the last update and crippled me exactly the same way, ONLY this time the system restore points for march were also wiped out.
> 
> MY PAID Ghost 15 thats is up to date CANNOT restore my C drive and now I wonder WHY DO I PAY FOR THESE PROGRAMS?
> 
> Things JUST fixed themselve but I am now wondering A) Is Kaspersky worth anything if my internet is a free for all B) Do I want to install another TIVO at a client site or even consider updating mine C) $800 for vegas was clearly a mistake D) Is Slysoft the only company left that Actually writes and supports good working software anymore and I should move to antigua!
> 
> The error implied "Network transmission lost" when I traced it and found I was being spiked at set intervals, TIVO Support seemed to discount any such accusation literally acting like they did not even here me say it!
> 
> KTTMG also reported "chunky parser errors" when the spiked event occurred and failed.
> 
> This was over a wireless G (that has been working over 2 years w/o issue) so I understand that sounds bad, but with a DIRECT connect TIVO to PC it still happened, ran kaspersky scan, MS malware and nothing detected.
> 
> It seems to have cleared up today but I don't like the whole issue at all!
> 
> I Kid you not


First, you seem to have wireless networking issues. I strongly suggest an Ethernet or MOCA connection.

For the video files you do get downloaded, please post the output from mediainfo from one of them and perhaps one of us can tell you why vegas does not like it. mpg files for burning to a video dvd are VERY specific in content and format.

Lastly, and for the 4th time. This is OFF TOPIC in this thread. This thread is about kmttg, not TiVo in general, networking issues or vegas. Please start your own thread for this discussion and quit mucking up this one.


----------



## christheman

This message is for moyekj.

Thank you again for the implementation of the "q" hotkey on version p9m to pull up IMDB. I have been using that version since that which has been very useful to me.

I have had a couple other observations and ideas for you:

One is that, while "Use Java For Downloads Instead Of CURL" and "Download Tivo Files In Transport Stream Format" are both selected, I am not able to use the "Resume Downloads" feature. If I only deselect the "Download Tivo Files In Transport Stream Format" option, then it works again. I have no idea if this issue is exclusive to Java downloads or not.

I don't know if I am missing anything, feature-wise. If not, then it might be a good idea to add a simple check to see if "Resume Downloads" is enabled when the user clicks "Start Jobs". If so, temporarily disable Transport Stream method for that particular download - even though it remains selected in the config menu.

Also, there is another idea I had. This is a feature I haven't found on the regular Tivo interface yet, but thought it might be nice to have here: I would like to be able to change the Start Recording and End Recording default times on the popup box which comes up whenever I click on the Record tab to record a single movie or a single show. 

I have gone through all my Season Passes and modified all those to start 5 minutes early and end 10 minutes late. So far so good. That allows for the occasional times that the networks are not exactly on time. I then do a Trim Deselect with VideoReDo to chop off the extra lead and trail time, which I would do anyway.

The recordings of interest here are non-season pass recordings, the ones that I schedule individually with the "Record" button in KMTTG. I was thinking that it might be fairly easy to bury a couple user-configurable variables in the config menu somewhere, so the user can change the default start and stop times from "on time" and "on time" to other values if so desired. That way the user wouldn't have to remember to change the start and stop times for every individual recording. Users who don't need this would not need to make any changes or do anything different.

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## moyekj

@christheman, for the "Record" dialog note that once you schedule a recording the first time it will default to the settings from last time it was used within the same kmttg session, but it does reset when you re-start kmttg. It would probably be pretty easy to save the last used settings of that dialog to persist across kmttg sessions thus negating the need for config options.

For "Resume Downloads" I was trying to replicate your issue but found I'm actually unable to resume downloads no matter what my settings (TS downloads on or off, and Curl or Java downloads). Attempting Resume Downloads fails for me and then subsequent download attempts give me "Server Busy" that I have to reboot the TiVo to recover from. So I'm going to have to rely on feedback from others to determine if TS downloads + Resume do not work together for both Curl and Java downloads and if so always use PS downloads when Resume is enabled.


----------



## christheman

Hi, as per the "Resume Downloads" issue, I have only been using Java - and not Curl. I just noticed you have put out a couple more releases as I had still been using version "P9m". Now I am up to version "P9p" and have the "P9o" version of the Win32_Tools. It still happens.

I tried unchecking the Transport Stream without closing or starting a new KMTTG session, and I was able to download with Resume Downloads again. This is a reliable phenomenon, I can even reproduce it on a different computer. I only have one Tivo unit though, so I cannot test it against other units.

System Information: 
Tivo platform = Series 4 [Premiere, dual-tuner, SD mode]
TiVoToGo setting = a,a,a [not sure if this is meaningful or used]

On the KMTTG software the output looked something like this:


Code:


>> RESUMING DOWNLOAD WITH OFFSET=[nnnnn] [destination file]
[download URL]
http IO exception for:[download URL]
Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL:[download URL]
Download failed to file:[destination file]

That includes this code at the end of the URL: 


Code:


&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

With regards to persistent Start and Stop times, that sounds great. As with anything, simplicity is great. I just hope the others don't mind.

Chris


----------



## christheman

It looks like I am getting an error for Curl, even though I had never tried it before. Here is the message I am getting for that:


Code:


>> RESUMING DOWNLOAD WITH OFFSET=[nnnnn] [destination file]
"C:\Program Files\KMTTG\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie sid=abc --url [download url] -C 645005312 --output "[destination file]" 
Download failed to file: [destination file]
Exit code: 33
** Resuming transfer from byte position 645005312
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0    31    0     0     19      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--  3100
  0    51    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
curl: (33) HTTP server doesn't seem to support byte ranges. Cannot resume.

Again, that includes this code at the end of the URL:


Code:


&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

Also, deselecting the Transport Stream option while using Curl allows it to download. Just the same as if I was using the Java downloader.

Chris


----------



## moyekj

OK, next release now remembers last settings for "Record" and "Season Pass" dialogs across kmttg GUI sessions and also the various download methods won't use TS Download option when "Resume" option is selected.


----------



## christheman

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

I'm still using v0p9i, and I found an odd behavior. I had checked on 'do not start jobs' and put some video to download on 'standby'. It auto-saved the jobs list and I closed Kmttg. When I re-opened it again, the jobs list wasn't listed in the to do list, only the retrieving playlists. Next, it kept giving me error 503s, but it seemed to be downloading the videos in the background, even though the jobs window was blank. I had to restart the jobs, cancel them and then close/re-open kmttg to get it working properly.


----------



## moyekj

FYI, the whole Save/Load jobs implementation was something contributed by a user and while I know it has issues it's not something I'm interested in and haven't taken the time to refine it. I honestly don't see the big deal in having to re-queue up jobs again between kmttg sessions. I forget who implemented the code but if the user wants to work on updates/refinements to it please do so.


----------



## LouB

For the first time KTTG is failing me. I recorded Defiance to my new P4 this week and went to suck it down and itis only getting 7min of the 2hr recording. I check and it is all there on the P4.

It didn't have any problem with Revolution. 

Thoughts ?

Thanks
Lou


----------



## mattack

There is likely a glitch in the recording at that point. Unfortunately, you're screwed. Record another showing and try again.


----------



## ThAbtO

LouB said:


> For the first time KTTG is failing me. I recorded Defiance to my new P4 this week and went to suck it down and itis only getting 7min of the 2hr recording. I check and it is all there on the P4.
> 
> It didn't have any problem with Revolution.
> 
> Thoughts ?
> 
> Thanks
> Lou


Check the file you downloaded and compare to the one on the Tivo. There might be glitches there that prevented the download. Go past them on the Tivo and hit pause. Refresh KMTTG and under File Menu, select "Resume Download", re-start your download and it should start from the paused point. (Repeat if needed.)


----------



## LouB

Thanks Ill give it a shot... Or just watch it on a TV


----------



## jerry7171

Hello everyone,

I know Google is my friend (albeit the friend who loves to filter what it gives back to me and stack the results, etc) but I'm running into some aggravation and hope someone here might be able to point me in the right direction.

I joined the TiVo family last Christmas and haven't looked back. I love it! I don't know how I got along without it sometimes as now I don't have to go skanking around the shadier parts of the Internet running down a great documentary I missed part of anymore or want to keep forever.

I've used _KMTTG_ and _MPEG Streamclip_ along with _Handbrake_ as my workflow since the start with no problems until recently. About roughly a month ago, MPEG Streamclip stopped showing the video in the editor window. Oh sure, I still had audio, but its pretty hard to edit a show based on just audio.

I have a sinking feeling an update from Apple might be the culprit but I can't correlate anything for sure. All I know is that now I have half a terabyte of programming waiting to be edited before I move it to my PLEX server.

I'm all but on my knees to beg anyone for help! Is there anything someone can suggest for a Mac user in the way of a reliable editor?

I clicked on the contact button for MPEG Steamclip but the emails I've sent are all bounced back. I've purchased Adobe Premier 11 Quick Editor for Mac but it doesn't like the MPEG files KMTTG puts out and Adobe's support suggested I find something else to get my files off the TiVo and edit them. *grumble grumble*

All I want is a quick and easy way to strip out the commercials and put the resulting files back together as a cohesive show without severe audio/video lag.

My computer is a mid-2011 Mac Mini, 2.3 Intel Core i5, 8 GB ram, 500 GB hd.


----------



## sanjonny

jerry7171 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I know Google is my friend (albeit the friend who loves to filter what it gives back to me and stack the results, etc) but I'm running into some aggravation and hope someone here might be able to point me in the right direction.
> 
> I joined the TiVo family last Christmas and haven't looked back. I love it! I don't know how I got along without it sometimes as now I don't have to go skanking around the shadier parts of the Internet running down a great documentary I missed part of anymore or want to keep forever.
> 
> I've used _KMTTG_ and _MPEG Streamclip_ along with _Handbrake_ as my workflow since the start with no problems until recently. About roughly a month ago, MPEG Streamclip stopped showing the video in the editor window. Oh sure, I still had audio, but its pretty hard to edit a show based on just audio.
> 
> I have a sinking feeling an update from Apple might be the culprit but I can't correlate anything for sure. All I know is that now I have half a terabyte of programming waiting to be edited before I move it to my PLEX server.
> 
> I'm all but on my knees to beg anyone for help! Is there anything someone can suggest for a Mac user in the way of a reliable editor?
> 
> I clicked on the contact button for MPEG Steamclip but the emails I've sent are all bounced back. I've purchased Adobe Premier 11 Quick Editor for Mac but it doesn't like the MPEG files KMTTG puts out and Adobe's support suggested I find something else to get my files off the TiVo and edit them. *grumble grumble*
> 
> All I want is a quick and easy way to strip out the commercials and put the resulting files back together as a cohesive show without severe audio/video lag.
> 
> My computer is a mid-2011 Mac Mini, 2.3 Intel Core i5, 8 GB ram, 500 GB hd.


My only suggestion since I don't know what mac software is worthwhile is to run a virtual windows session on the mac and use videoredo. There are other editors out there like womble and a few others, not sure what might work on a mac natively. I cannot say enough good stuff about videoredo though, it just works and is now being actively developed.


----------



## mattack

jerry7171 said:


> I've used _KMTTG_ and _MPEG Streamclip_ along with _Handbrake_ as my workflow since the start with no problems until recently. About roughly a month ago, MPEG Streamclip stopped showing the video in the editor window. Oh sure, I still had audio, but its pretty hard to edit a show based on just audio.


I have had that for a long time. MANY, but not all, videos show no video in MPEG Streamclip.

I was using an older OS on a previous machine I had.. Then I upgraded to a now work provided machine that has a newer OS, and run into the issue slightly more often.. (Yes, the MPEG 2 plugin is still installed.)

HOWEVER, Quicktime Player now PLAYS a lot (but not all) of the Tivo downloaded files that it didn't used to. So it's an improvement in some areas, and regression in others. The new Quicktime Player doesn't let you edit anymore, so that's a bad thing.

But at least it will let you Trim clips.. and I still use it to find in/out points that I then set in MPEG Streamclip to actually edit a recording.. Yes, even when you can't see the video, you can still successfully edit it.

Yes, this is hokey, but NONE of the programs play every single video. Something like VLC does a huge proportion, but its UI is horrible (IMHO), and either has no or bad editing ability. MPEG Streamclip has the best editing ability (in terms of quickly setting in/out points and then cutting that selection), but of course doesn't play everything.

So basically, my answer is really "I think you've been lucky". While I've seen a slight increase in # of blank videos in MPEG streamclip, as I said, I've had it on a decent percentage of videos all along.

I record the VAST majority in SD, in case that matters.


----------



## Fofer

mattack said:


> The new Quicktime Player doesn't let you edit anymore, so that's a bad thing..


Older versions (ie: v7) still available for download and should still work, though, I'd think (with the MPEG 2 plugin installed, as well as QT Pro Registration.)

http://support.apple.com/downloads/#quicktime

I just downloaded and installed "QuickTime Player 7 for Mac OS X v10.6.3 or later" and it works fine on my Mountain Lion (OS X 10.8.3) system.


----------



## jerry7171

I've been weeding through a tremendous number of different editing programs out there since this started. My post to the group here was a last ditch idea, and as luck would have it, I might have blundered into my own answer after bothering everyone here.

Adobe Premier did the job and handled almost anything I could throw at it, but it's less expensive version, Adobe Premier 11 Quick Editor, made garbage after I did my edits. I was extremely disappointed with iMovie as it demanded that I convert everything to a proprietary codec before I could do simple edits (I don't have all of eternity to sit and burn while my Mac Mini grinds away for the benefit of iMovie). Avidemux, and a raft of other freeware editors either wouldn't fire up at all or just plain choked and kicked out crash reports before I could open a single file. 

Strangely enough, you know what I've just found? For all my troubles, a simple $9.99 one-trick-pony software from the App Store finally is doing the trick for me -- Shave (yeah, that's the name -- it threw me for a loop the first time I saw it mentioned in a review at Maclife Magazine online). 

I've been using it for the last 24 hours and while it's not the most intuitive editor out there, it gets the job done and is elegant about it. I usually just have it save my files and then I pitch them through Handbrake or MPEG Streamclip to convert to an MP4. So far, so good.


----------



## mattack

Yeah, but the old Quicktime doesn't use the *NEW* MPEG 2 support, which supports more files (and most Tivo downloads for example).. That's the conundrum.

The old Quicktime Player plays many Tivo downloads without audio (in my experience), but IIRC, its editing isn't as accurate as MPEG Streamclip.


----------



## Fofer

jerry7171 said:


> Strangely enough, you know what I've just found? For all my troubles, a simple $9.99 one-trick-pony software from the App Store finally is doing the trick for me -- Shave (yeah, that's the name -- it threw me for a loop the first time I saw it mentioned in a review at Maclife Magazine online).
> 
> I've been using it for the last 24 hours and while it's not the most intuitive editor out there, it gets the job done and is elegant about it. I usually just have it save my files and then I pitch them through Handbrake or MPEG Streamclip to convert to an MP4. So far, so good.


Thanks jerry, that Shave Video looks nice. Does it have autodetection for commercials or is that something you have to scan/mark/edit manually?


----------



## jerry7171

It is extremely bare bones. You have to do the commercial detection by hand. A little bit of a drag, but I'm pretty used to that. I think the only thing that I've found fault with is that for some reason, even when I tried saving the edited files as MP4s, they seemed larger than the source file to start with. So that's why I went with using Handbrake or MPEG Streamclip to do the heavy lifting of final conversion. Extra steps I know, but I'm still on a budget till I can afford to buy a few more terabytes of hd space for my PLEX server.


----------



## lew

I now have a P4 and a TivoHD. I notice a dramatic improvement in D/L speed if I download in transport stream format. Do I have to unselect that option before downloading from my TivoHD or does the program know enough not download ts format with older boxes?

It almost looks like we could use a second configuration file for the S4 units. Not only is there the ts question but autotune doesn't seem to be really needed.


----------



## moyekj

Series 3 units don't support/honor the TS downloads option so you get PS downloads regardless so it doesn't matter. Also series 3 units have even crappier processor speeds than the series 4 units, so PS downloads are slower than PS downloads on series 4 units. Just be aware if you use TS downloads for your P4 that you will need VRD to decrypt it since tivodecode doesn't reliably decrypt TS TiVo files.


----------



## Revolutionary

Woke up this morning and found that none of my recordings from last night transferred. I went to the GUI and found that it won't open (windows asks me what program to use to opena .jar). No changes to Java yesterday. Any idea what went wrong? Does it sound like I need to reinstall kmttg or Java? I don't want to lose my kmttg settings - can I access/back them up with out the GUI?


----------



## dslunceford

Quick question. I'm updating Handbrake...is there anything I need to do within my KMTTG folder? Delete the "Tivodecode" folder and restart?


----------



## moyekj

Revolutionary said:


> Woke up this morning and found that none of my recordings from last night transferred. I went to the GUI and found that it won't open (windows asks me what program to use to opena .jar). No changes to Java yesterday. Any idea what went wrong? Does it sound like I need to reinstall kmttg or Java? I don't want to lose my kmttg settings - can I access/back them up with out the GUI?


 Sounds like you don't need to touch kmttg but you may want to try re-installing Java.


----------



## innocentfreak

moyekj said:


> Sounds like you don't need to touch kmttg but you may want to try re-installing Java.


I would also make sure you uninstall any old Java versions first. Sometimes Java doesn't remove the old installs and they can cause issues. I think I found 4 versions on my parents' PC.


----------



## howards

Revolutionary said:


> Woke up this morning and found that none of my recordings from last night transferred. I went to the GUI and found that it won't open (windows asks me what program to use to opena .jar). No changes to Java yesterday. Any idea what went wrong? Does it sound like I need to reinstall kmttg or Java? I don't want to lose my kmttg settings - can I access/back them up with out the GUI?


First thing I would try is just rebooting the computer. On a regular basis, Windows gets itself into strange situations that are cured by a reboot.

If that doesn't work, then a re-install of Java is the next step. Since Windows is asking you how to open a jar file, kmttg isn't even running yet and can't be part of the problem.


----------



## Stormspace

I have a latest gen AppleTV and am desperately looking for an encoding profile that works with my S2 TiVo's and the AppleTV. So far I either end up with a good video with no audio or a video that plays and sounds good but is compressed in the horizontal dimension. Any solutions?


----------



## txporter

Stormspace said:


> I have a latest gen AppleTV and am desperately looking for an encoding profile that works with my S2 TiVo's and the AppleTV. So far I either end up with a good video with no audio or a video that plays and sounds good but is compressed in the horizontal dimension. Any solutions?


S2 Tivos only accept MPEG2 video. Apple TVs only accept H.264/MPEG4/Motion JPEG in various containers. There is no overlap. I would suggest encoding everything to H.264/AAC in a MP4 container and then pulling those video with pytivo to your S2 Tivo which will convert to MPEG2 for you.


----------



## Stormspace

txporter said:


> S2 Tivos only accept MPEG2 video. Apple TVs only accept H.264/MPEG4/Motion JPEG in various containers. There is no overlap. I would suggest encoding everything to H.264/AAC in a MP4 container and then pulling those video with pytivo to your S2 Tivo which will convert to MPEG2 for you.


OK. I see I need to explain further.

I want to pull video off of my Tivo and use it on the AppleTV. I'm looking for an encoding profile that doesn't fubar the Apple TV display or audio.


----------



## jcthorne

You will want h.264 level 4.1 or below video, AAC 2.0 audio. (Don't know if apple tv was ever updated to support ac3 in an mp4 container, Ipad does not).

The video will need to be non-anamorphic in the h.264 stream. That is where the problem between mpeg2 and h.264 usually lies is in stretching the video out to a 1:1 PAR.


----------



## moyekj

v0p9q version released with some minor enhancements and a few fixes. See release_notes for details.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> v0p9q version released with some minor enhancements and a few fixes. See release_notes for details.


Thanks for adding [season] & [episode] keywords.


----------



## howards

moyekj said:


> v0p9q version released with some minor enhancements and a few fixes. See release_notes for details.


Thanks as always for the new version and your continued support of a program that far exceeds anything Tivo provides.


----------



## moyekj

For next release I'm adding a "SPS backdoor" button to remote along with a pulldown to select SPS code to run (replacing the 2 SPS buttons currently there). I'd like to add all known SPS codes that still work on series 3 & 4 TiVos so I can include them. Listed below are the ones I'm aware of. If anyone has any others please let me know:
SPS-Pause-S Toggle 'clear trickplay banner quickly' setting
SPS-9-S Toggle on screen clock
SPS-3-0-S Toggle 30 sec skip binding of advance button (survives reboot)
SPS-Replay-S Toggle display of some video information on the screen
SPS-7-S (Series 3 TiVos only) Toggle display of calibration map for centering and overscan
SPS-8-8-S (Series 4 TiVos only) Toggle '4th FF press returns to play speed' setting


----------



## wuzznuubi

moyekj said:


> v0p9q version released with some minor enhancements and a few fixes. See release_notes for details.


Thanks for the continuing work on kmttg. I can't imagine life without it!

Question on series & episode...

Am I correct in assuming that all three of these keywords are derived from the TiVo's metatdata `episodeNumber` and that without it they will be null?
[episode]
[season]
[SeriesEpNumber]

per RELEASE NOTES


Code:


v0p9q (4/27/2013)
  ENHANCEMENTS
   Added [season] and [episode] keywords as options for File Naming setting.

v0p9p (3/30/2013)
  ENHANCEMENTS
   By request [SeriesEpNumber] field was added as an option for TiVo File Naming which is Episode number in Plex Media Manager format: s#e# Note that it is assumed the episode number is 2 digits which is not always the case for every series.


----------



## moyekj

wuzznuubi said:


> Question on series & episode...
> 
> Am I correct in assuming that all three of these keywords are derived from the TiVo's metatdata `episodeNumber` and that without it they will be null?
> [episode]
> [season]
> [SeriesEpNumber]


 Yes. Plus if the original XML listings pulled from TiVos don't have episodeNumber information (which is the case for many series) then kmttg also tries to get the data using supplemental mindrpc data instead (either directly from TiVos for series 4 TiVos or from tivo.com if your TiVo login + password is available for series 3 TiVos). The supplemental data is typically much more complete than the XML data. Also obviously for non-episodic shows the data won't be available, so if downloading non-episodic shows as well you may want to use conditional keywords (see the Wiki on that).


----------



## wuzznuubi

moyekj said:


> Yes. Plus if the original XML listings pulled from TiVos don't have episodeNumber information (which is the case for many series) then kmttg also tries to get the data using supplemental mindrpc data instead (either directly from TiVos for series 4 TiVos or from tivo.com if your TiVo login + password is available for series 3 TiVos). The supplemental data is typically much more complete than the XML data. Also obviously for non-episodic shows the data won't be available, so if downloading non-episodic shows as well you may want to use conditional keywords (see the Wiki on that).


Would this "supplemental mindrpc data" be visible if I press the "j" key on an item (row) in kmttg's NPL of one of my S4 TiVo's?


----------



## RedMan8

I've been using KMTTG for years without any issues (amazing program)... but recently my computer crashed and I set up a brand new one. Everything installed and started working from scratch very easily!
(again... amazing program!)

The only issue I've found is that ProjectX can't handle some shows. They are "mpg" files, but I get an error in the log when ProjectX tries to cut their commercials:
2013_04_22_16:49:52 ERROR: xcl file not found: C:\Users\RedMan\Documents\Current\00KMTTG\Family Feud (04_22_2013)(15_00).mpg.Xcl
2013_04_22_16:49:55 ERROR: input video=eia-608: projectxcut only supports mpeg2 video

It "feels" like I'm missing a codec or something??

Thanks again for the continued development and support of this!!


-RedMan


----------



## mlippert

moyekj said:


> Also obviously for non-episodic shows the data won't be available, so if downloading non-episodic shows as well you may want to use conditional keywords (see the Wiki on that).


I didn't know that you had implemented conditional keywords. Cool.

So I just went and checked them out and I've got an enhancement request for your queue .

You mentioned that non-episodic shows obviously won't have episode numbers, and that made me realize that I would like my shows named like so:

Episodic shows:


Code:


[mainTitle] ["- s" season]["e" episode " - "][episodeTitle " "] ([month]_[mday]_[year], [channel])

produces:
Doctor Who - s7e08 - Cold War (Apr_13_2013, BBCAHD)

Non-episodic shows:


Code:


[mainTitle] ["(" movieYear ") "]([month]_[mday]_[year], [channel])

produces:
Holiday in Handcuffs (2007) (Dec_21_2012, ABCFHD)

Hmm, as I write this out it looks more complicated to implement than I originally thought.
What I think I'm describing is to get either [" -s" season]["e" episode " -"] [episodeTitle] in the middle for episodic shows or ["(" movieYear ")"] for non-episodic shows. But I don't see a neat way to specify that.

Well maybe you (moyekj) or someone else has some thoughts on a clean syntax that could accomplish this. Currently I just perform the minor edits by hand when I move the files to my NAS. The naming convention I describe above works well for media used by a Plex server. I have it set up for use both by Plex and by pyTivo.

Anyway thanks for listening 
Mike


----------



## moyekj

Except for the fact that [movieYear] keyword is not available something like the following would work:


Code:


[mainTitle] ["- s" season]["e" episode " - "][episodeTitle " "][" (" movieYear ") "] ([month]_[mday]_[year], [channel])

season, episode, episodeTitle would all be null for movies, movieYear null for episodic shows. I'll look into adding [movieYear] keyword for next release (movieYear is a pretty recent addition and only available from supplemental data). Also note that [SeriesEpNumber] can be used to get the syntax you want for season + episode.


----------



## moyekj

wuzznuubi said:


> Would this "supplemental mindrpc data" be visible if I press the "j" key on an item (row) in kmttg's NPL of one of my S4 TiVo's?


 I don't add all the supplemental data, but simply the extra data I'm looking for if not already available from XML:
recordingId
originalAirdate
EpisodeNumber (derived from seasonNumber & episodeNum)
movieYear

So the above would be visible if available when pressing 'j'.


----------



## mlippert

moyekj said:


> Except for the fact that [movieYear] keyword is not available something like the following would work:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [mainTitle] ["- s" season]["e" episode " - "][episodeTitle " "][" (" movieYear ") "] ([month]_[mday]_[year], [channel])
> 
> season, episode, episodeTitle would all be null for movies, movieYear null for episodic shows. I'll look into adding [movieYear] keyword for next release (movieYear is a pretty recent addition and only available from supplemental data). Also note that [SeriesEpNumber] can be used to get the syntax you want for season + episode.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## merrickw

Years ago, a tech from VideoRedo told me that when VideoRedo saves as .tivo, it is saving a decrypted mpeg2 with the tivo header attached.

Assuming this is true, my question is when QS FIX runs, does it also save a .tivo as .mpeg2 with the TiVo header attached? And if yes, can Auto Transfer qs fix be configured to output a .tivo file in that format?


----------



## moyekj

merrickw said:


> Years ago, a tech from VideoRedo told me that when VideoRedo saves as .tivo, it is saving a decrypted mpeg2 with the tivo header attached.
> 
> Assuming this is true, my question is when QS FIX runs, does it also save a .tivo as .mpeg2 with the TiVo header attached? And if yes, can Auto Transfer qs fix be configured to output a .tivo file in that format?


 No setting for that. The only point in preserving as .TiVo is if you are going to send it back to a TiVo, and for that QS Fix is not necessary.


----------



## merrickw

moyekj said:


> No setting for that. The only point in preserving as .TiVo is if you are going to send it back to a TiVo, and for that QS Fix is not necessary.


Thanks. I like to keep my options open. Since, QS fix does fix sync issues, I was hoping to keep it in tivo format and cleaned up with QS fix.


----------



## Beven

Very odd - I haven't changed anything myself, but lately kmttg has been unable to delete anything from my TiVo after encoding - any ideas?

---DONE--- job=decrypt output=D:\from_tivo\Worlds Wildest Police Videos (05_01_2013).mpg
(Deleted file: D:\from_tivo\Worlds Wildest Police Videos (05_01_2013).TiVo)
recordingId not available for this entry
iPad Delete got null recordingId
Failed to delete show on TiVo
>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'hb_ipod' TO FILE D:\tivo_encoded\Worlds Wildest Police Videos (05_01_2013).m4v ...
C:\kmttg\handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe -i "D:\from_tivo\Worlds Wildest Police Videos (05_01_2013).mpg" -t 1 -c 1 -f mp4 -I -X 320 -e x264 -b 700 -a 1 -E faac -B 160 -R 48 -6 dpl2 -D 0.0 -x level=30:bframes=0:cabac=0:ref=2:vbv-maxrate=768:vbv-bufsize=2000:analyse=all:me=umh:no-fast-pskip=1:subq=6:8x8dct=0:trellis=0:weightb=0:mixed-refs=0 -v 1 -o "D:\tivo_encoded\Worlds Wildest Police Videos (05_01_2013).m4v" 
encoding job completed: 0:20:49
---DONE--- job=encode output=D:\tivo_encoded\Worlds Wildest Police Videos (05_01_2013).m4v
(Deleted file: D:\from_tivo\Worlds Wildest Police Videos (05_01_2013).mpg)


----------



## merrickw

One other issue I hit when I setup my first auto-transfer, the files were being written to c:\kmttg instead of the network location set in the config. This doesn't happen in GUI mode. Any idea why that happens?


----------



## moyekj

merrickw said:


> One other issue I hit when I setup my first auto-transfer, the files were being written to c:\kmttg instead of the network location set in the config. This doesn't happen in GUI mode. Any idea why that happens?


 You have to run service using your username, not the default system user which doesn't have access to network shares by default. Consult the auto_transfers Wiki.


----------



## jcthorne

I have a request I've been mulling over for a while. Thought I would throw this out there in case anyone else uses kmttg in a similar fashion as me.

Across the top of the window are a row of check boxes to select the functions for each job. Trouble is, while the set of functions for download, decrypt etc from a TiVo are consistent for all 3 of my tivos, the files tab is used for processing and pushing TO a TiVo and the functions needed for that tab are always the same but different from those used for downloading.

Could the function check boxes be remembered for EACH tab?


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> I have a request I've been mulling over for a while. Thought I would throw this out there in case anyone else uses kmttg in a similar fashion as me.
> 
> Across the top of the window are a row of check boxes to select the functions for each job. Trouble is, while the set of functions for download, decrypt etc from a TiVo are consistent for all 3 of my tivos, the files tab is used for processing and pushing TO a TiVo and the functions needed for that tab are always the same but different from those used for downloading.
> 
> Could the function check boxes be remembered for EACH tab?


 Personally I think I would find that somewhat annoying, but maybe that's just me. Set up a set of tasks and then switch to another TiVo or FILES mode and find that settings reset to something else. Not sure if it would be worth the added coding complications to implement.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> Personally I think I would find that somewhat annoying, but maybe that's just me. Set up a set of tasks and then switch to another TiVo or FILES mode and find that settings reset to something else. Not sure if it would be worth the added coding complications to implement.


Although it may not be worthwhile when switching between TIVos, but to Files might be, because I tend to do some other job while in FILES such as push. BTW, shouldn't Push be disable while you are under a Tivo tab? I find it annoying to have my regular jobs, Meta, decrypt, QSF and I forgot push was also enabled and that job was appended to my job list.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> BTW, shouldn't Push be disable while you are under a Tivo tab? I find it annoying to have my regular jobs, Meta, decrypt, QSF and I forgot push was also enabled and that job was appended to my job list.


 Why? FILES is not the only potential source for performing a push. Some people do a full round trip downloading and then pushing back, for example download, strip out commercials, perhaps re-encode to H.264 and then push back all in 1 shot.


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> Personally I think I would find that somewhat annoying, but maybe that's just me. Set up a set of tasks and then switch to another TiVo or FILES mode and find that settings reset to something else. Not sure if it would be worth the added coding complications to implement.


I tend to agree between Tivo tabs. But the jobs I create under Files are always different than jobs for tivos.

I sometimes use the round trip with push under a TiVo tab myself.


----------



## ddavis1086

howards said:


> Thanks as always for the new version and your continued support of a program that far exceeds anything Tivo provides.


This tool FAR exceeds anything any one has done. Great work and it works really, really well.

Thank you for creating it.

:up:


----------



## DrGaellon

I'm feeding the file through comskip, then passing it to VRD. When I've finished manually correcting the commercial cuts in VRD, what do I do next? Do I "save" the file in VRD? When I do that, it never seems to give control back to KMTTG; I have to Ctrl-F4 out of VRD, but then KMTTG doesn't find the edited file for the next step. What am I supposed to do after the manual review to save the file and pass control back to KMTTG?


----------



## ThAbtO

DrGaellon said:


> I'm feeding the file through comskip, then passing it to VRD. When I've finished manually correcting the commercial cuts in VRD, what do I do next? Do I "save" the file in VRD? When I do that, it never seems to give control back to KMTTG; I have to Ctrl-F4 out of VRD, but then KMTTG doesn't find the edited file for the next step. What am I supposed to do after the manual review to save the file and pass control back to KMTTG?


When you save the video in VRD, you have to use a different filename and the next KMTTG step is using the old filename.


----------



## moyekj

DrGaellon said:


> I'm feeding the file through comskip, then passing it to VRD. When I've finished manually correcting the commercial cuts in VRD, what do I do next? Do I "save" the file in VRD? When I do that, it never seems to give control back to KMTTG; I have to Ctrl-F4 out of VRD, but then KMTTG doesn't find the edited file for the next step. What am I supposed to do after the manual review to save the file and pass control back to KMTTG?


 Simply save the project (File-Save Project) and then exit VRD.


----------



## mattack

This happens with 0p9q (and whichever version I had a few minutes ago)..

1) I connect to my Premiere 4
2) I try to download Conan episode 3410
-> it's failing for whatever reason that Tivos get confused every once in a while
at some point it "turns into" episode 383. It seems like trying it again after it fails 5 times, or sometimes cancelling further attempts. I don't have 100% reproducible steps, but I've seen it happen a whole bunch of times so far.


Also, kmttg still tries to connect to "STR D538", which has SOMETHING to do with my Tivo Stream I presume. I think it sort of presents itself as two Tivos, and a while ago you fixed the most visible part, but it still tries to get Now Playing from that, which fails.


----------



## ThAbtO

mattack said:


> Also, kmttg still tries to connect to "STR D538", which has SOMETHING to do with my Tivo Stream I presume. I think it sort of presents itself as two Tivos, and a while ago you fixed the most visible part, but it still tries to get Now Playing from that, which fails.


Have you tried to delete it from your Tivo list? Does it re-appear afterwards?


----------



## mattack

ThAbtO said:


> Have you tried to delete it from your Tivo list? Does it re-appear afterwards?


I swear I've done that before.. but now simply deleting it worked.. (I've relaunched & refreshed a few times.)

The other issue, I'm 100% sure that I was seeing for real!!!


----------



## mattack

Also, I tried the "will not record" list for the first time, and it got to 1829/1000 before it finished.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> Also, I tried the "will not record" list for the first time, and it got to 1829/1000 before it finished.


 kmttg gets an estimate of how many total entries are available using a "quick method" so that progress bar is shown while detailed entries are grabbed. However it looks like "quick method" is capped at 1000 entries total which is why you are seeing this.

For other issue of changing episode #, possible explanation is:
There are 2 steps to obtaining NPL list in kmttg for series 4 TiVos:
1. Traditional XML listings obtained via http. series 4 TiVos only return 16 at a time so loops however many times needed to get all entries.
2. After XML listings are obtained then RPC calls are used to obtain data again including supplemental information such as originalAirDate, episode numbers, etc. and the id needed to be able to play/delete shows.

So likely what happens is the RPC data (which is generally more accurate) is getting different number for episode # than the XML data which is why you see episode number changing.

You can probably see this via the GUI. In HDUI see what episode # is listed for that show. Switch over to SDUI and see what episode # is listed there for the show - you should see them as different since SDUI uses XML/local data while HDUI uses RPC data. This also explains why for some shows if you use SDUI you don't see any episode information listed (the XML/local data is missing that information), while HDUI does have the information.


----------



## merrickw

moyekj said:


> You have to run service using your username, not the default system user which doesn't have access to network shares by default. Consult the auto_transfers Wiki.


Hi - That sounded like it would work, but no matter what I try the auto transfer only wants to write to c:\kmttg, and that fails; only the meta file gets written. I removed the service re-added while having an auto config setup. All folders point to a network drive, n:\, logon as my userid which has Administrator, but still no luck.


----------



## moyekj

merrickw said:


> Hi - That sounded like it would work, but no matter what I try the auto transfer only wants to write to c:\kmttg, and that fails; only the meta file gets written. I removed the service re-added while having an auto config setup. All folders point to a network drive, n:\, logon as my userid which has Administrator, but still no luck.


 Make sure you use the UNC path instead of a mapped volume. I don't believe services can see volumes mapped to UNC shares. i.e. Use following syntax for the UNC paths:
\\server\share\file_path


----------



## merrickw

moyekj said:


> Make sure you use the UNC path instead of a mapped volume. I don't believe services can see volumes mapped to UNC shares. i.e. Use following syntax for the UNC paths:
> \\server\share\file_path


Ahh, UNC. That was it. Thanks so much for your patience.

The other issue was that CURL stopped working for me, I switched to Java (I have no idea what happened to curl). But at some point my config was lost and it went back to curl, which only pulls the metafiles for me. So switching back to Java, and now a file is downloading and it looks like I'm in business. Thanks again.


----------



## Hercules67

merrickw said:


> Ahh, UNC. That was it. Thanks so much for your patience.
> 
> The other issue was that CURL stopped working for me, I switched to Java (I have no idea what happened to curl). But at some point my config was lost and it went back to curl, which only pulls the metafiles for me. So switching back to Java, and now a file is downloading and it looks like I'm in business. Thanks again.


This is sort of related -- but even though I am using attached USB drives for BOTH KMTTG and Pytivo and not a NAS (that will happen by end of summer) -- should I also be using UNC paths and not drive letter paths?


----------



## moyekj

Hercules67 said:


> This is sort of related -- but even though I am using attached USB drives for BOTH KMTTG and Pytivo and not a NAS (that will happen by end of summer) -- should I also be using UNC paths and not drive letter paths?


 Don't see how you could use UNC as there is no network path to it unless it has networking capabilities. So no, for USB drives you have to use the volume name (and I believe services can see those too).


----------



## Hercules67

moyekj said:


> Don't see how you could use UNC as there is no network path to it unless it has networking capabilities. So no, for USB drives you have to use the volume name (and I believe services can see those too).


Cool! thanks!


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> kmttg gets an estimate of how many total entries are available using a "quick method" so that progress bar is shown while detailed entries are grabbed. However it looks like "quick method" is capped at 1000 entries total which is why you are seeing this.
> 
> For other issue of changing episode #, possible explanation is:
> There are 2 steps to obtaining NPL list in kmttg for series 4 TiVos:
> 1. Traditional XML listings obtained via http. series 4 TiVos only return 16 at a time so loops however many times needed to get all entries.
> 2. After XML listings are obtained then RPC calls are used to obtain data again including supplemental information such as originalAirDate, episode numbers, etc. and the id needed to be able to play/delete shows.


Unfortunately I nuked the episode already and it's not in my recently deleted folder anymore (yeah I should have kept it)..

But the 2nd step isn't referring at all to the "NP List" item that shows up in progress after getting the playlist, does it? If so, then I guess I should pay attention next time to see if it's really when THAT is done to see if that was when I see it change.

If _not_, it seems like maybe there should be some indication in the UI that there's another process happening that MIGHT change data that you see.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> But the 2nd step isn't referring at all to the "NP List" item that shows up in progress after getting the playlist, does it? If so, then I guess I should pay attention next time to see if it's really when THAT is done to see if that was when I see it change.


 Yes, that is what I'm referring to. After the "playlist" job completes there is another job started called "remote" with OUTPUT=NP List. Once that job completes the displayed NPL list will be refreshed with updated data, so Episode information that was missing will show up and in some cases episode information might change if the RPC data is different than the XML/local data. (Also note that you won't be able to play/delete shows shown in table until that "remote" job completes).


----------



## skisail

I had kmttg running a few months back, but screwed it up updating to "j" version. I can't find it in task manager or under add/remove programs.
attempted "q" version but doesn't work.
how do I uninstall to start afresh?

all I want to do is create an occasional vcr functionality with subtitles and ability to make dvd videos. which download would help me do that?


----------



## mike386

I want to use kmttg to re-encode an HD show from my S3 so that it will play on my S2. Which encoding profile will convert an HD show to a format that can play on an S2? If multiple profiles work, which will give the best quality?

Also, .mp4 files do not show up on my Tivo for manual transfer from my PC (using Tivo Desktop). Is there a different encoding format that will show up with Tivo Desktop, or do I have to use pyTivo to transfer the re-encoded file back to my Tivo?


----------



## mattack

It'd be great if kmttg could update itself in place, just replace the jar file. If it knew there were more "extensive" changes (e.g. new features that needed new stuff that somehow couldn't be downloaded/installed over itself easily), then make us do it manually.

Or even just a "check for updates" command to tell us if we have the latest version.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> Or even just a "check for updates" command to tell us if we have the latest version.


Help->About... does exactly that.
May be a good place to add an Update type command. I'll have to think about that some more.


----------



## Hercules67

mike386 said:


> I want to use kmttg to re-encode an HD show from my S3 so that it will play on my S2. Which encoding profile will convert an HD show to a format that can play on an S2? If multiple profiles work, which will give the best quality?
> 
> Also, .mp4 files do not show up on my Tivo for manual transfer from my PC (using Tivo Desktop). Is there a different encoding format that will show up with Tivo Desktop, or do I have to use pyTivo to transfer the re-encoded file back to my Tivo?


Mike,

Just an fyi. I have an S2 and I play HD content all the time. For the record, because it's limited to what it can output, and because I am displaying on an HDTV (capable of 1080 and 720 resolutions), I end-up with a letterbox effect (a 16:9 image is displayed inside a 16:9 screen, but inside black bars-top and bottom)... At least that's what ffmpeg gives me. It's not that bad, because my screen is almost a 50", so the output is almost always big enough to satisfy me.

In KMTTG, I have been using the ff_h264_med_rate OR ff_h264_high_rate to encode. I've been happy with both and with Handbrake or AVI.net which I use sometimes for my final processing.

A lot of my "Person of Interest" episodes for example, end-up at 720x492 resolution starting with a standard S2 recording. I know you can't really upconvert, but to my eyes, it looks decent.

Anyway, that's just my personal experience taking S2 content and saving it and playing back on an HDTV

OR

Taking HDTV content and playing on an S2.

Both work fine, as long as you don't mind the black bars (aka, Letter-Boxing).


----------



## moyekj

skisail said:


> I had kmttg running a few months back, but screwed it up updating to "j" version. I can't find it in task manager or under add/remove programs.
> attempted "q" version but doesn't work.
> how do I uninstall to start afresh?
> 
> all I want to do is create an occasional vcr functionality with subtitles and ability to make dvd videos. which download would help me do that?


 There is no installer/uninstaller. Just download latest zip file and unzip into a new folder then double-click on kmttg.jar to get going.


----------



## mike386

Maybe I was not clear. HD shows recorded on an S3 will not play play on an S2. They have to be re-encoded for a resolution and format that an S2 can play. 

1) I was asking which kmttg encoding profile(s) can be used to convert an HD show (720 or 1080) that was recorded on an S3 so that it can be played by an S2. And can I manually transfer the resulting file to my S2 from my PC (using Tivo Desktop) or do I have to use pyTivo to transfer the re-encoded file back to my S2?

2) After further research into this issue, it looks like I only need to use pyTivo for such a transfer, without kmttg. I think that when pyTivo pushes a file to an S2, it will automatically re-encode the file into a format compatible with the S2. If so, would there be any advantage to first re-encoding with kmttg?


----------



## moyekj

mike386 said:


> 2) After further research into this issue, it looks like I only need to use pyTivo for such a transfer, without kmttg. I think that when pyTivo pushes a file to an S2, it will automatically re-encode the file into a format compatible with the S2. If so, would there be any advantage to first re-encoding with kmttg?


 That's correct. If using pyTivo then let it handle transcoding as needed for you would be best/easiest solution.


----------



## wmcbrine

mike386 said:


> If so, would there be any advantage to first re-encoding with kmttg?


The only advantage would be if you intended to transfer it to the S2 repeatedly; then, you could save encoding time by doing it once in kmttg instead of each time with pyTivo.


----------



## Hercules67

wmcbrine said:


> The only advantage would be if you intended to transfer it to the S2 repeatedly; then, you could save encoding time by doing it once in kmttg instead of each time with pyTivo.


Hence my earlier post....


----------



## wmcbrine

Hercules67 said:


> Hence my earlier post....


Eh?


----------



## robofreeze

I have an issue with KMTTG. Every time I attempt to transfer shows off of my TiVo, it will stop at "RUNNING 'REMOTE NP List' JOB FOR TiVo: DVR-7775" and will eventually tell me "ERROR: RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.1.2, port=1413): Read timed out" The weird thing is that if I run this program in GUI mode, it has no problems downloading shows. I'm wanting to get this setup because this is on a headless server, in which I'd rather not use a GUI through VNC and I'd want to schedule this program to execute. I've tried Google, but it doesn't seem like anyone else has this problem.


----------



## moyekj

robofreeze said:


> I have an issue with KMTTG. Every time I attempt to transfer shows off of my TiVo, it will stop at "RUNNING 'REMOTE NP List' JOB FOR TiVo: DVR-7775" and will eventually tell me "ERROR: RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.1.2, port=1413): Read timed out" The weird thing is that if I run this program in GUI mode, it has no problems downloading shows. I'm wanting to get this setup because this is on a headless server, in which I'd rather not use a GUI through VNC and I'd want to schedule this program to execute. I've tried Google, but it doesn't seem like anyone else has this problem.


 Do you actually have a DVR named "DVR-7775" and with IP 192.168.1.1? If not make sure you remove it from kmttg config under Tivos tab. If it is real series 4 DVR then make sure you turn enable Network Remote under DVR settings.


----------



## robofreeze

I have a TiVo Premiere Series 4, and my IP is NOT 192.168.1.2, and as above, it specifically says 192.168.1.2. You must have read it wrong. Network remote is enabled. I really don't see why it messes up on command line, but has no problems under the GUI. Here is a snapshot of the problem I have. Everything else will say, "Done."

i.imgur.com/nleWLuB.png


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> Yes, that is what I'm referring to. After the "playlist" job completes there is another job started called "remote" with OUTPUT=NP List. Once that job completes the displayed NPL list will be refreshed with updated data, so Episode information that was missing will show up and in some cases episode information might change if the RPC data is different than the XML/local data. (Also note that you won't be able to play/delete shows shown in table until that "remote" job completes).


Yeah, I confirmed.. I guess that may be true of every Conan episode lately. The number in the 300s is presumably actually correct.. he's obviously not in his 38th season on whatever channel he's on now. Is there anyone useful to complain to about this kind of bad guide data?



moyekj said:


> Help->About... does exactly that.
> May be a good place to add an Update type command. I'll have to think about that some more.


OK, I guess I didn't look there. Is there any way, without a huge amount of effort on your part, to make the menus show up as "regular menubar menus" on the Mac version? I know Windows does menubar in windows (and actually, the Apple IIGS can do it too, but I personally don't like that UI), but generally, menus are in the menubar.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> OK, I guess I didn't look there. Is there any way, without a huge amount of effort on your part, to make the menus show up as "regular menubar menus" on the Mac version? I know Windows does menubar in windows (and actually, the Apple IIGS can do it too, but I personally don't like that UI), but generally, menus are in the menubar.


 I'm just using Java Swing which seems to look consistent on every platform I've seen except Apple, so it's really up to Java or Apple folks that control the appearance - I don't have any direct control over it. I don't have Apple platform to test on - I use Windows and Linux. Under config-Visual tab there's a "look and feel" entry with different choices but I don't know if that does anything useful/desirable on Apple platform.


----------



## moyekj

robofreeze said:


> I have a TiVo Premiere Series 4, and my IP is NOT 192.168.1.2, and as above, it specifically says 192.168.1.2. You must have read it wrong. Network remote is enabled. I really don't see why it messes up on command line, but has no problems under the GUI. Here is a snapshot of the problem I have. Everything else will say, "Done."
> 
> i.imgur.com/nleWLuB.png


 My typo on IP. Not sure what the problem is, especially if it works in GUI mode seeing as it's the same code to make the connection either way. Are you running latest version of kmttg?


----------



## ShayL

moyekj said:


> I'm just using Java Swing which seems to look consistent on every platform I've seen except Apple, so it's really up to Java or Apple folks that control the appearance - I don't have any direct control over it. I don't have Apple platform to test on - I use Windows and Linux. Under config-Visual tab there's a "look and feel" entry with different choices but I don't know if that does anything useful/desirable on Apple platform.


Did you consider SWT when you selected swing?


----------



## moyekj

ShayL said:


> Did you consider SWT when you selected swing?


 Briefly. Problem with SWT is it is not consistent look across different platforms, therefore if you are developing primarily on 1 platform (Windows in my case) things may look and behave very differently on other platforms which is not the case with Swing with the exception of Apple platform. So as it is now at least I know when I get GUI behaving as expected in Windows it will work without any tweaks on Linux too.


----------



## moyekj

v0p9r version just posted. Has update to include all known SPS backdoors for series 3 & 4 TiVos as part of the remote. Also has [movieYear] keyword added to File Naming configuration. See release_notes Wiki for details.


----------



## ThAbtO

Is it possible to list program guide by title in KMTTG?


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Is it possible to list program guide by title in KMTTG?


 Not exactly sure what that means so most likely no. Search tab of Remote sounds like most likely place if I understand what you are looking for.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> Not exactly sure what that means so most likely no. Search tab of Remote sounds like most likely place if I understand what you are looking for.


What I tend to do alot is, on the Tivo, program search by title and enter a zero, it would show all program titles sorted from 0-9, a-z. Wanted to see if KMTTG will do the same.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> What I tend to do alot is, on the Tivo, program search by title and enter a zero, it would show all program titles sorted from 0-9, a-z. Wanted to see if KMTTG will do the same.


 No.


----------



## robofreeze

moyekj said:


> My typo on IP. Not sure what the problem is, especially if it works in GUI mode seeing as it's the same code to make the connection either way. Are you running latest version of kmttg?


Yes, I am running the latest version. I used to use a PHP script, "tivograb.php," which gathered all of the information and made an executable that would download the shows with curl. I moved to KMTTG due to TiVo not fixing their internal, "bad cookie." and I noticed that KMTTG was a good workaround. I have gotten the problem fixed. For some reason, the TiVo that is detected will work in GUI mode, and not command line mode. What I did was ignored the automatically detected TiVo and added another TiVo and put in the same IP address. For some reason, when I setup auto-transfers, I told it to only transfer from the TiVo I manually created instead of the automatically detected configuration. I was then able to close out of the GUI and execute it in command line mode, "./kmttg -a" (Have symbolic link linking to kmttg.jar for simplicity) I don't think it matters, but in case anyone is wondering, I am using Ubuntu Server 12.10 with OpenJDK.


----------



## mlippert

moyekj said:


> v0p9r version just posted. Has update to include all known SPS backdoors for series 3 & 4 TiVos as part of the remote. Also has [movieYear] keyword added to File Naming configuration. See release_notes Wiki for details.


Thanks for the [movieYear].:up:


----------



## HeatherA

I'm trying to set up my new iMac to run kmttg like my old Vaio did. I've got everything configured exactly the same way, yet I'm unable to download any of my shows from my TiVo. I'm including the error below incase any of you have any suggestions for me on what may be causing the issue.

Thanks!



> >> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO /Users/Heather1/Desktop/kmttg_v0p9r/The Mindy Project Take Me With You.mpg ...
> "/usr/bin/curl" --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie sid=abc --url "http://ip.address.redacted:80/download/The%20Mindy%20Project.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=143758" | "/Users/Heather1/Desktop/kmttg_v0p9r/tivodecode/tivodecode" --mak MAK --no-verify --out "/Users/Heather1/Desktop/kmttg_v0p9r/The Mindy Project Take Me With You.mpg" -
> Saved 3 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
> Download failed to file: /Users/Heather1/Desktop/kmttg_v0p9r/The Mindy Project Take Me With You.mpg
> Exit code: 126
> /tmp/script5217492964941973001.tmp: line 1: chcp: command not found
> /tmp/script5217492964941973001.tmp: line 2: /Users/Heather1/Desktop/kmttg_v0p9r/tivodecode/tivodecode: Bad CPU type in executable
> % Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
> Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed
> 
> 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
> 100 31 100 31 0 0 324 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 329
> 
> 0 31 0 0 0 0 0 0 --:--:-- 0:00:01 --:--:-- 0
> 46245 31 46245 14336 0 0 8676 0 --:--:-- 0:00:01 --:--:-- 25784
> curl: (23) Failed writing body (0 != 2889)


----------



## moyekj

HeatherA said:


> I'm trying to set up my new iMac to run kmttg like my old Vaio did. I've got everything configured exactly the same way, yet I'm unable to download any of my shows from my TiVo. I'm including the error below incase any of you have any suggestions for me on what may be causing the issue.
> 
> Thanks!


 Looks like you need the Intel binary for tivodecode which you can find in tivodecode_MacOSX_intel.zip file.


----------



## HeatherA

moyekj said:


> Looks like you need the Intel binary for tivodecode which you can find in tivodecode_MacOSX_intel.zip file.


You're the best! That fixed it and I'm back up and running. Thank you!!!


----------



## caddyroger

How do use PROJECTX in Kmttg?


----------



## mike386

How does the "Disk Usage" calculation/chart handle shows that are in the "Recently Deleted" folder? I have over 100 deleted shows, but free space shows up as zero. So it must not count them as free space.


----------



## ThAbtO

mike386 said:


> How does the "Disk Usage" calculation/chart handle shows that are in the "Recently Deleted" folder? I have over 100 deleted shows, but free space shows up as zero. So it must not count them as free space.


You must set the disk usage space manually and press enter to finalize it. It does not automatically set the full space.


----------



## Fofer

caddyroger said:


> How do use PROJECTX in Kmttg?


Looks like there's a lot of helpful info here:
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/issues/detail?id=180


----------



## caddyroger

Fofer said:


> Looks like there's a lot of helpful info here:
> http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/issues/detail?id=180


I could not find any thing how to set up Pojectx for qsf.


----------



## christheman

It's pretty amazing and rare when a program does exactly what you want, as is the case with KMTTG for me. 

I just had a question regarding the interface. I often switch back and forth multiple times between the Guide tab and the ToDo tab under the Remote options. Returning back to the Guide tab from the ToDo tab, the Guide tab always "resets" to the top Date/Time option on the pulldown menu. Usually I work with the newest dates, or at the bottom of the pulldown options, so this requires a correction each time I return to the Guide tab. Not a critical or even a functional issue for me, but perhaps there might be a workaround or a way to return it to the last option selected in the pull-down? If not, no big deal.

Thanks again
Chris


----------



## moyekj

caddyroger said:


> How do use PROJECTX in Kmttg?


 1st make sure under File-Config-Programs that you have full path to ProjectX.jar configured. Then the "QS Fix" task should be available for use in the main kmttg window which signifies to use ProjectX for fixing issues with mpeg2 files. Just enable it along with other tasks you wish to perform.


----------



## moyekj

christheman said:


> It's pretty amazing and rare when a program does exactly what you want, as is the case with KMTTG for me.
> 
> I just had a question regarding the interface. I often switch back and forth multiple times between the Guide tab and the ToDo tab under the Remote options. Returning back to the Guide tab from the ToDo tab, the Guide tab always "resets" to the top Date/Time option on the pulldown menu. Usually I work with the newest dates, or at the bottom of the pulldown options, so this requires a correction each time I return to the Guide tab. Not a critical or even a functional issue for me, but perhaps there might be a workaround or a way to return it to the last option selected in the pull-down? If not, no big deal.
> 
> Thanks again
> Chris


 I agree that's annoying. The reason why it's updating is in case you have kmttg GUI open for a long time it's resetting the time ranges starting from the current time to stay current. After updating the time ranges it should try and go back to whatever the previous setting was if still relevant and will look into doing that for next release.
EDIT: OK this was an easy update which is now in place and checked in.


----------



## skisail

TiVo series 4 
OTA antenna

I finally got 5 shows to download and play:

BUT they're on the "j" version that I thought i'd overwritten with "q" "q" is present but in side "j". they read: C:\users\dave\my documents\kmttg_0p9j(1)

and C:\users\dave\my documents\kmttg_0p9j(1)\kmttg_0p9q

how do I straighten this out? 

to further complicate things I renamed my first attempt yesterday to kmttg may 15 which I now realize is wrong. a show downloaded, but doesn't play well. it resides in C:\users\dave\kmtthg may 15. should I delete each component? or what?

thx, 
dave


----------



## moyekj

skisail said:


> TiVo series 4
> OTA antenna
> 
> I finally got 5 shows to download and play:
> 
> BUT they're on the "j" version that I thought i'd overwritten with "q" "q" is present but in side "j". they read: C:\users\dave\my documents\kmttg_0p9j(1)
> 
> and C:\users\dave\my documents\kmttg_0p9j(1)\kmttg_0p9q
> 
> how do I straighten this out?
> 
> to further complicate things I renamed my first attempt yesterday to kmttg may 15 which I now realize is wrong. a show downloaded, but doesn't play well. it resides in C:\users\dave\kmtthg may 15. should I delete each component? or what?
> 
> thx,
> dave


 Not sure I understand exactly what you are doing or what you are asking, but looks like installation is a mess. I would start over:
* Download kmttg_v0p9r.zip
* Right click on the zip file and choose to extract to folder kmttg_0p9r
* Now navigate to the kmttg_0p9r folder and double click on kmttg.jar to launch the program. Let the tool download the tools and enter your 10 digit MAK.

I guess I need to update my windows installation instructions as seems like many new users don't know how to extract zip file to either a new folder or overriding files in an existing folder.


----------



## christheman

moyekj said:


> I agree that's annoying. The reason why it's updating is in case you have kmttg GUI open for a long time it's resetting the time ranges starting from the current time to stay current. After updating the time ranges it should try and go back to whatever the previous setting was if still relevant and will look into doing that for next release.
> EDIT: OK this was an easy update which is now in place and checked in.


Wow, thanks. BTW, this reminds me that the Tivo interface does exactly the same thing. If you are holding the remote control and scrolling ahead through the Guide screen, it will reset to the first program (the one currently being shown) once every half hour on the half hour - and that can be very annoying.  Far worse than this was.

So that is apparently going to be an inherent issue with DVRs in some way or another. The solution is probably in balancing how often it updates or what triggers the update, and more importantly how the display handles the update.


----------



## mattack

This *MAY* be a false alarm, but has anybody who has gotten the latest update (see the thread in the Premiere section) gotten "pause points" to show up in kmttg?

I got the update this morning (it must have auto-rebooted sometime between 6 and 7, since I was woken up by the Tivo animation at about 7... and my TV volume was really low, that video must have volume way high)...

anyway, I tried several times to have kmttg show me that it received a pause point for the tonight show episode it recorded yesterday (so I can save off just the musical guest).. and I did several refreshes in kmttg and several "re-pause, then hit Tivo, or hit left" steps.. and kmttg never saw a pause point.

Again, maybe a false alarm, but I hope nothing has changed on this front.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> This *MAY* be a false alarm, but has anybody who has gotten the latest update (see the thread in the Premiere section) gotten "pause points" to show up in kmttg?
> 
> I got the update this morning (it must have auto-rebooted sometime between 6 and 7, since I was woken up by the Tivo animation at about 7... and my TV volume was really low, that video must have volume way high)...
> 
> anyway, I tried several times to have kmttg show me that it received a pause point for the tonight show episode it recorded yesterday (so I can save off just the musical guest).. and I did several refreshes in kmttg and several "re-pause, then hit Tivo, or hit left" steps.. and kmttg never saw a pause point.
> 
> Again, maybe a false alarm, but I hope nothing has changed on this front.


From my experiments shows that do have pause points set are being shown as such via kmttg. i.e. If I click on a show with a pause point in GUI I see "PAUSE POINT: x%" in the message window.

However, it looks like with this software update for series 4 TiVos attempting Resume Downloads fails for me and then subsequent download attempts give me "Server Busy" that I have to reboot the TiVo to recover from.


----------



## mattack

Yes, I know about the pause point % info.. That's what I meant, sorry, I wasn't clear..

Bummer.. so I hope this isn't an unsolvable problem (being able to still have resume downloads work).

Oh, I misunderstood.. you ARE seeing pause point info being shown... so it must be on my end.. I'll try some more shows/attempts. I definitely have a pause point SET (hitting play starts at that point).. it just wasn't shown in kmttg and it seemed to be downloading the whole show (as expected if it didn't have pause info).. and yes, I do have resume turned on.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> Oh, I misunderstood.. you ARE seeing pause point info being shown... so it must be on my end.. I'll try some more shows/attempts. I definitely have a pause point SET (hitting play starts at that point).. it just wasn't shown in kmttg and it seemed to be downloading the whole show (as expected if it didn't have pause info).. and yes, I do have resume turned on.


 Simply click on a show in table and look for PAUSE POINT in the message window to see if it has a pause point set. If you are sure you have a pause point set on a show on the TiVo then refresh listings in kmttg and then click on the show when refresh completes and you should see it there. That part still looks OK for me. The problem is the http server for series 4 TiVos doesn't seem to accept byte range information anymore needed to support resume downloads. (Can't say I'm too surprised as TiVo never officially supported that functionality anyway via TiVo Desktop or any other means so it's not something they would test for).


----------



## christheman

mattack said:


> Yes, I know about the pause point % info.. That's what I meant, sorry, I wasn't clear..
> 
> Bummer.. so I hope this isn't an unsolvable problem (being able to still have resume downloads work).
> 
> Oh, I misunderstood.. you ARE seeing pause point info being shown... so it must be on my end.. I'll try some more shows/attempts. I definitely have a pause point SET (hitting play starts at that point).. it just wasn't shown in kmttg and it seemed to be downloading the whole show (as expected if it didn't have pause info).. and yes, I do have resume turned on.


Yup, just tried that myself and confirmed. Initial click on movie or show episode won't display pause point in bottom frame if KMTTG was running prior to Tivo being paused. All you need to do is click Refresh button in KMTTG, then click the show you have paused and it should list it below with the phrase "PAUSE POINT" (in caps). Then you can use "Resume Download."

Also be sure your destination directory does not have an existing file with the same filename. Rename the existing file to also say something like "part 1", so that this resumed download can proceed.


----------



## caddyroger

moyekj said:


> 1st make sure under File-Config-Programs that you have full path to ProjectX.jar configured. Then the "QS Fix" task should be available for use in the main kmttg window which signifies to use ProjectX for fixing issues with mpeg2 files. Just enable it along with other tasks you wish to perform.


Thanks I thought their was something special that had to done for it work.


----------



## mattack

This isn't related to the new Tivo software, but over the past day or so, I've sometimes been seeing this failure
/tmp/script7634371541353850436.tmp: line 1: chcp: command not found

Right now, it *was* with me attempting a resumed download, which we now know doesn't work anymore. But I saw it yesterday at least, and AFAIK, it was only this morning when my Tivo rebooted and updated (I have no other evidence I had a power outage for example).

I don't seem to have changed any settings to accidentally call a new tool.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> This isn't related to the new Tivo software, but over the past day or so, I've sometimes been seeing this failure
> /tmp/script7634371541353850436.tmp: line 1: chcp: command not found
> 
> Right now, it *was* with me attempting a resumed download, which we now know doesn't work anymore. But I saw it yesterday at least, and AFAIK, it was only this morning when my Tivo rebooted and updated (I have no other evidence I had a power outage for example).
> 
> I don't seem to have changed any settings to accidentally call a new tool.


 It's a bug that's already been fixed for next release. This is a command only supposed to be part of the Windows script (for international character support in file names in Windows scripts) that is getting included in Mac & Unix scripts for curl-based combined download/decrypt. Other than that message I don't believe it's causing and failures though. If you really are bothered by it switch to Java downloads and you won't see it.


----------



## skisail

moyekj said:


> Not sure I understand exactly what you are doing or what you are asking, but looks like installation is a mess. I would start over:
> * Download kmttg_v0p9r.zip
> * Right click on the zip file and choose to extract to folder kmttg_0p9r
> * Now navigate to the kmttg_0p9r folder and double click on kmttg.jar to launch the program. Let the tool download the tools and enter your 10 digit MAK.
> 
> I guess I need to update my windows installation instructions as seems like many new users don't know how to extract zip file to either a new folder or overriding files in an existing folder.


I believe there's a place for "kmttg for dummies". (windows 8 doesn't help either). there are numerous places where I don't know the benefit of one choice over another, ie, encoding profiles; config choices; autorun; among others. 
if understanding my confusion would help, please let me know.
dave


----------



## moyekj

FYI, with this latest "Spring update" (20.3.1.x version) for series 4 units it appears that one can now copy over Season Passes for shows without any episodes in the guide. Previously the TiVo would refuse to schedule such Season Passes. Now it will schedule them without errors. So now it looks like kmttg Season Pass backups are fully functional which should prove very handy going forwards.


----------



## scsiguy72

KMTTG has worked perfect for me for the last 2 + years and it has always been quick and easy to use. About 2 weeks ago I tried to use it and it failed. This is the exit code (Displayed in Red)

I have two tivos and I can get the now playing list from each one, but shows will not transfer. I re installed everything and still get the error. Any ideas of what I should try next?

>> DOWNLOADING J:\pythos\Leave It to Beaver - Perfect Father (05_20_2013).TiVo ...
J:\pythos\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar J:\Users\Ken\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie6112276979614175626.tmp --url http://192.168.1.102:80/download/Leave It to Beaver.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=3815963 --output "J:\pythos\Leave It to Beaver - Perfect Father (05_20_2013).TiVo" 
J:\pythos\Leave It to Beaver - Perfect Father (05_20_2013).TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=0:00:00 (0.00 Mbps)

*Bad Request*

Download failed to file: J:\pythos\Leave It to Beaver - Perfect Father (05_20_2013).TiVo
Exit code: 0
% Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed

0 31 0 31 0 0 340 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 340
0 31 0 31 0 0 340 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
0 39 0 39 0 0 196 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 196
Leave It to Beaver - Perfect Father (05_20_2013).TiVo: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!


----------



## moyekj

Try Java Downloads: File->Configure->Program Options->Use Java for downloads instead of curl


----------



## scsiguy72

moyekj said:


> Try Java Downloads: File->Configure->Program Options->Use Java for downloads instead of curl


That seems to have done it. It is currently downloading and I assume everything else will work. Was "Use Java instead of Curl" something documented that I missed?

I always try to read as much as I can before I ask....Thanks for the help


----------



## ThAbtO

scsiguy72 said:


> That seems to have done it. It is currently downloading and I assume everything else will work. Was "Use Java instead of Curl" something documented that I missed?
> 
> I always try to read as much as I can before I ask....Thanks for the help


It started when a cookie expired back a few months Ago. (Note in my signature.)


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> It started when a cookie expired back a few months Ago. (Note in my signature.)


 curl based one is supposed to work as well and apparently does for most using it, but some are having trouble for whatever reason. It may be related to doing away with cookie file in favor of just the bogus "--cookie sid=abc" argument. Perhaps I need to put back "--cookie-jar cookieFile" as well as used to be in place.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> curl based one is supposed to work as well and apparently does for most using it, but some are having trouble for whatever reason. It may be related to doing away with cookie file in favor of just the bogus "--cookie sid=abc" argument. Perhaps I need to put back "--cookie-jar cookieFile" as well as used to be in place.


According to the log he posted, his invocation of curl is using a cookie file in "J:\Users\Ken\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie6112276979614175626.tm"



scsiguy72 said:


> That seems to have done it. It is currently downloading and I assume everything else will work. Was "Use Java instead of Curl" something documented that I missed?
> 
> I always try to read as much as I can before I ask....Thanks for the help


Are you using the latest version of kmttg?


----------



## moyekj

Good catch, I didn't notice that. Yes he must be running an older version of kmttg that doesn't have the curl workaround applied. scsiguy72, you should update to latest version.


----------



## christheman

moyekj, I had another idea for you. In the output window at the bottom, when downloads are completed, there is a blue text string that is formatted like this:



Code:


[file path] [filename] [file size (MB)] [elapsed time]

With regards to the job status bar graph, I'm imagining having the last displayed percentage value for the bar graph added to that text string, so I don't need to keep an eye on the bar graph.

So perhaps format it something like this:



Code:


[file path] [filename] [file size (MB)] [elapsed time] [B][final percentage completed][/B]

While a normal download might end at around 96% or so, it is statistically less probable that a file with errors would make it that far.

This would become especially useful for detecting additional discrepancies on Resumed Downloads. So while it is expected that a Resumed Download will take you from the Pause Point all the way to the end of the file, this could be useful in determining whether or not the "resumed" part of the file is likely to be complete.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## gonzotek

Heads up for Google Code users! Google is disabling hosted file downloads from Google Code projects:
https://code.google.com/p/support/wiki/WhatsNew
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2013/05/a-change-to-google-code-download-service.html



> Downloads were implemented by Project Hosting on Google Code to enable open source projects to make their files available for public download. Unfortunately, downloads have become a source of abuse with a significant increase in incidents recently. Due to this increasing misuse of the service and a desire to keep our community safe and secure, we are deprecating downloads.


More detail at the links above.


----------



## moyekj

gonzotek said:


> Heads up for Google Code users! Google is disabling hosted file downloads from Google Code projects:
> https://code.google.com/p/support/wiki/WhatsNew
> http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2013/05/a-change-to-google-code-download-service.html
> 
> More detail at the links above.


 Wow, that really blows, thanks for the heads up. Guess I have until Jan 2014 to find a free alternative. Never cared much for SourceForge but may have to go back to it.


----------



## wmcbrine

gonzotek said:


> Google is disabling hosted file downloads from Google Code projects


GitHub did the same thing recently.


----------



## az1097

Recently everytime I refresh my Tivo HD using version v0p9q, it does refresh the show list but I get a message: 
"Remotelnit - (IP=************, port=*****): Connection timed out: connect"
How do I resolve this? Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

az1097 said:


> Recently everytime I refresh my Tivo HD using version v0p9q, it does refresh the show list but I get a message:
> "Remotelnit - (IP=************, port=*****): Connection timed out: connect"
> How do I resolve this? Thanks.


It doesn't help but hinders assistance when we need the vital info.

I suspect from RemoteInit that its a network remote command and you have not enabled "Network Remote Control" in the Tivo/Settings menu.


----------



## moyekj

az1097 said:


> Recently everytime I refresh my Tivo HD using version v0p9q, it does refresh the show list but I get a message:
> "Remotelnit - (IP=************, port=*****): Connection timed out: connect"
> How do I resolve this? Thanks.


1. Update to latest version (not required but recommended)
2. Since you have a series 3 unit make sure that under Configure->Tivos that "Enable iPad style communications with this Tivo" is turned off. Sounds like you have that setting enabled.


----------



## mattack

BTW, I posted about the transfer from paused point being broken on Tivo's forum, because I can't even do it between my Tivo HD & Premiere 4 anymore.

http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=11101307


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> BTW, I posted about the transfer from paused point being broken on Tivo's forum, because I can't even do it between my Tivo HD & Premiere 4 anymore.
> 
> http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=11101307


 So MRV resume from series 4 TiVo to a series 3 TiVo doesn't work either? If that's a bug TiVo fixes then perhaps resume downloads will work again too.
(I retired my S3 unit so I can't test it myself).


----------



## ThAbtO

mattack said:


> BTW, I posted about the transfer from paused point being broken on Tivo's forum, because I can't even do it between my Tivo HD & Premiere 4 anymore.


It still works for me on KMTTG vers. v0p9i, with Java Downloads enabled.



TivoHD said:


> >> RESUMING DOWNLOAD WITH OFFSET=3772252160 i:\video\KPIX 5 News at Noon - - - 2013.05.22-12.00.TiVo ...
> ht tp://192.168.1.123:80/download/KPIX%205%20News%20at%20Noon.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1796777
> i:\video\KPIX 5 News at Noon - - - 2013.05.22-12.00.TiVo: size=254.19 MB elapsed=0:05:26 (6.54 Mbps)
> ---DONE--- job=javadownload output=i:\video\KPIX 5 News at Noon - - - 2013.05.22-12.00.TiVo


It is only 250mb because it had only about 5 min of recorded time left after the paused point.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> It still works for me on KMTTG vers. v0p9i, with Java Downloads enabled.


 But do you have the new 20.3.1.x software on your series 4 TiVo? (It's the new series 4 software that apparently broke transfer from pause point).


----------



## moyekj

gonzotek said:


> Heads up for Google Code users! Google is disabling hosted file downloads from Google Code projects:
> https://code.google.com/p/support/wiki/WhatsNew
> http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2013/05/a-change-to-google-code-download-service.html
> 
> More detail at the links above.





moyekj said:


> Wow, that really blows, thanks for the heads up. Guess I have until Jan 2014 to find a free alternative. Never cared much for SourceForge but may have to go back to it.


 I've started migration to SourceForge already - I still have a working account created back in 2003 in my ReplayTV days. It's going to be pretty painful since Wiki page syntax is a little different and SourceForge also has mirror redirections and slowness to deal with and in general everything is quite different, but I think it will work. (No doubt as soon as I finish up migration SourceForge will announce they're calling it quits too!)


----------



## wmcbrine

You don't have to move _everything_ just to get downloads...


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> But do you have the new 20.3.1.x software on your series 4 TiVo? (It's the new series 4 software that apparently broke transfer from pause point).


Nope, only a S3. Mattack said both his S3 and P wasn't transferring. So, I was thinking maybe he was using curl instead of Java.


----------



## moyekj

wmcbrine said:


> You don't have to move _everything_ just to get downloads...


 From my understanding there won't be any more write capabilities to existing projects which would include Wiki pages, Issues, source code control, etc, but perhaps I misread.


----------



## az1097

moyekj said:


> 1. Update to latest version (not required but recommended)
> 2. Since you have a series 3 unit make sure that under Configure->Tivos that "Enable iPad style communications with this Tivo" is turned off. Sounds like you have that setting enabled.


That's what the problem was...Thanks moyekj.

I did notice another issue after adding a Premiere and later changing its name through the Tivo menus, if "look for Tivos on network" is checked, kmttg will show both the old and the new names as two units with the same IP address. How would I get rid of the old name for good?


----------



## moyekj

az1097 said:


> That's what the problem was...Thanks moyekj.
> 
> I did notice another issue after adding a Premiere and later changing its name through the Tivo menus, if "look for Tivos on network" is checked, kmttg will show both the old and the new names as two units with the same IP address. How would I get rid of the old name for good?


 If you haven't rebooted your TiVo since changing its name then you need to do that. There's an old TiVo bug where a TiVo with a changed name will announce itself as both old and new name until rebooted. Once that is done then in kmttg under config-Tivos tab you can just remove from there and since rebooted TiVo won't broadcast old name it won't show up again in kmttg.


----------



## moyekj

wmcbrine said:


> You don't have to move _everything_ just to get downloads...





moyekj said:


> From my understanding there won't be any more write capabilities to existing projects which would include Wiki pages, Issues, source code control, etc, but perhaps I misread.


 I did misread it since it only mentions "Downloads" being disabled. Still would rather not have a disjointed setup.


----------



## mlippert

moyekj said:


> I've started migration to SourceForge already


moyekj, it doesn't look that dire actually.

1st:


> Existing projects with downloads will see no visible changes until January 14, 2014 and will no longer have the ability to create new downloads starting on January 15, 2014.


So you've got over 6 months before you're shut off.

And then google just suggests using google Drive, and that seems like it provides plenty of space and isn't that tough to set up.
https://code.google.com/p/support/wiki/DownloadsFAQ

Anyway, just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## az1097

moyekj said:


> If you haven't rebooted your TiVo since changing its name then you need to do that. There's an old TiVo bug where a TiVo with a changed name will announce itself as both old and new name until rebooted. Once that is done then in kmttg under config-Tivos tab you can just remove from there and since rebooted TiVo won't broadcast old name it won't show up again in kmttg.


I have rebooted the Tivo after the name change by the Tivo menu, it also rebooted just two days ago after receiving the new update and still both names appear. Would a reboot by unplugging make a difference?


----------



## ThAbtO

az1097 said:


> I did notice another issue after adding a Premiere and later changing its name through the Tivo menus, if "look for Tivos on network" is checked, kmttg will show both the old and the new names as two units with the same IP address. How would I get rid of the old name for good?


I had that issue once, and you simply go into the Configuration and under the Tivos tab, select and delete the Tivo listed with the old name.


----------



## az1097

ThAbtO said:


> I had that issue once, and you simply go into the Configuration and under the Tivos tab, select and delete the Tivo listed with the old name.


I know of this option but would like to know if the old name can be eliminated for good.


----------



## ThAbtO

az1097 said:


> I know of this option but would like to know if the old name can be eliminated for good.


Yes it is, as long as the old name on the tivo does not exist any more.


----------



## az1097

ThAbtO said:


> Yes it is, as long as the old name on the tivo does not exist any more.


The question is how to make the Tivo clear out the old name.


----------



## ThAbtO

az1097 said:


> The question is how to make the Tivo clear out the old name.


Make Tivo connection, it might need a reboot after all its processing. The Tivo name is listed in the System Information screen.


----------



## ThAbtO

When I have "Allow only 1 download at a time" checked, shouldn't it be for just 1 download at a time and allows other jobs such as decrypt, QSFix, encode to execute?

I find it will do 1 job (decrypt, or qsfix, etc.) then a downloads starts and afterwards, it will not do another job until the download completes.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> When I have "Allow only 1 download at a time" checked, shouldn't it be for just 1 download at a time and allows other jobs such as decrypt, QSFix, encode to execute?
> 
> I find it will do 1 job (decrypt, or qsfix, etc.) then a downloads starts and afterwards, it will not do another job until the download completes.


 Yes looking at the code I see that if you have more than 1 download queued up and have that option turned on that all queued up jobs are prevented from starting until current download completes which is behavior you are seeing. I'll have to modify the logic to apply it to download jobs only as it should be.


----------



## az1097

moyekj said:


> If you haven't rebooted your TiVo since changing its name then you need to do that. There's an old TiVo bug where a TiVo with a changed name will announce itself as both old and new name until rebooted. Once that is done then in kmttg under config-Tivos tab you can just remove from there and since rebooted TiVo won't broadcast old name it won't show up again in kmttg.


I have rebooted the Tivo after the name change by the Tivo menu, it also rebooted just two days ago after receiving the new update and still both names appear. Would a reboot by unplugging make a difference?


----------



## moyekj

az1097 said:


> I have rebooted the Tivo after the name change by the Tivo menu, it also rebooted just two days ago after receiving the new update and still both names appear. Would a reboot by unplugging make a difference?


 When you login to your tivo.com account does it show the same name new name you changed it to? There must still be 2 different MDNS broadcasts with different names & same IP happening on your network. Maybe under kmttg config-Tivos tab try enabling "Detect with TiVo Beacon instead of Bonjour" instead to see what happens. Or if you have static IP settings for you TiVos you can just disable "Look for Tivos on the network" completely for now so you don't have to deal with it.


----------



## moyekj

v1p0a version just released.

Note that starting with this version you can now update kmttg installation directly from kmttg using *Help->Update kmttg...* menu entry.

For Windows and Mac platforms you can also install the latest tools zip file from kmttg using *Help->Update tools...* menu entry.

In addition to the ability to self update there are a few bug fixes and changes included in this version.

NOTE: I'm transitioning kmttg from googlecode to sourceforge since Google Downloads are scheduled to be shut down for any new downloads. So in the future please use the new kmttg home to look for information & files:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/

SourceForge Download link: kmttg_v1p0a.zip

Consult release_notes Wiki for all the details.

I've updated Google site also to contain this version for the benefit of those that don't know about the sourceforge site yet and so they can get this new version of kmttg with self updating capabilities to make it easy to get new versions going forwards.


----------



## cherry ghost

Did something change with Atomic Parsley? --TVEpisode and --TVEpisodeNum used to have the same value. This is from a recent encode


--TVEpisode 424 --TVEpisodeNum 24 --tracknum 424 --TVSeasonNum 4 


In the past, --TVEpisodeNum would also be 424


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> Did something change with Atomic Parsley? --TVEpisode and --TVEpisodeNum used to have the same value. This is from a recent encode
> 
> --TVEpisode 424 --TVEpisodeNum 24 --tracknum 424 --TVSeasonNum 4
> 
> In the past, --TVEpisodeNum would also be 424


 Yes. By request from AppleTV users (plus logically matching what that atom represents). From release notes:
"Updated AtomicParsley run such that --TVEpisodeNum argument is just the episode # without season # for correct display by AppleTV and the like."


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> Yes. By request from AppleTV users (plus logically matching what that atom represents). From release notes:
> "Updated AtomicParsley run such that --TVEpisodeNum argument is just the episode # without season # for correct display by AppleTV and the like."


Ugh, now I have to rerun AP on everything I've encoded so that it sorts properly in iTunes


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> BTW, I posted about the transfer from paused point being broken on Tivo's forum, because I can't even do it between my Tivo HD & Premiere 4 anymore.
> 
> http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=11101307


 It's a nasty bug for series 4 TiVos since not only do transfers not work, but it puts TiVo http server in "server busy" mode perpetually until rebooted. Since it's badly broken with 20.3.1 software I've updated code for next release to just ignore 'Resume Downloads' option for series 4 units (with a warning to that effect). Still useful to have for those with series 3 units which is why I didn't remove the option completely.


----------



## mattack

ThAbtO said:


> Nope, only a S3. Mattack said both his S3 and P wasn't transferring. So, I was thinking maybe he was using curl instead of Java.


No, I was saying that transferring *FROM* my Premiere TO my TivoHD with transfer from paused point was broken.

(Sorry, haven't fully kept up with the thread, if this was clarified later, sorry.. I will probably check this thread out again later today.)


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> It's a nasty bug for series 4 TiVos since not only do transfers not work, but it puts TiVo http server in "server busy" mode perpetually until rebooted. Since it's badly broken with 20.3.1 software I've updated code for next release to just ignore 'Resume Downloads' option for series 4 units (with a warning to that effect). Still useful to have for those with series 3 units which is why I didn't remove the option completely.


Actually, I'm not sure about that server busy issue.. That it's perpetual that is.

My P4 rebooted last night (after getting into a weird 'hung' situation a few times.. it would keep recording of course, and DID at least once eventually go back into Live TV.. then would react to some remote presses -- but eventually got back into hung mode -- and like many Tivos, if you hit enough remote keys when it's hung, it eventually reboots).. But ANYWAY.. Before that, I'm *almost* positive that over a few days, I was able to transfer a few things from my P4 *on the same boot* as trying resume from paused point in kmttg. I'd say I'm even MORE sure that it was the same boot as trying to resume from paused point from my TivoHD too.

Though I also remember that I *did* get some kind of error shown in kmttg (maybe it was server busy).. the kind that you THINK will just keep repeating.. But on the retry, it started downloading fine.


----------



## moyekj

When I tested yesterday with my 2 tuner Premiere with 20.3.1 software I tried both Java and Curl modes and could no longer download anything after attempting Resume Downloads. After multiple reboots and tries without any luck I concluded it's best to turn off that feature for series 4 units since even if it does not kill the http server it doesn't work anyway.
From my experiments it looks like MRV resume between series 4 units still works OK and MRS resume I use all the time and know it works fine. I don't have a series 3 unit plugged in anymore to test with.


----------



## mlippert

moyekj said:


> I concluded it's best to turn off that feature for series 4 units since even if it does not kill the http server it doesn't work anyway.


Yeah, that sounds wise. I wonder if this is an issue for TivoDesktop as well since I *think* it also supported transfer from pause point.

I guess it'll be worth testing again to see if it's fixed after the next update to the Premiere, whenever that happens.


----------



## moyekj

mlippert said:


> Yeah, that sounds wise. I wonder if this is an issue for TivoDesktop as well since I *think* it also supported transfer from pause point.


 I'm pretty sure TiVo Desktop never supported this, at least not the times that I explored it.


----------



## species8472jj

Unfortunately, I had a computer crash, and I nearly have everything back up and running.

I really like the KMTTG software, and I especially love the auto transfers feature which is why I need help getting it up and running.

I am using Windows 7 and have version v1p0a of KMTTG.

The program is downloading the program fine off my TiVo but it seems to crash when it moves on to the next step (decrypt). 

Below is an except from the log file which I hope is helpful. If anyone can offer any insight, it would be greatly appreciated.

2013_05_28_09:14:46 ERROR: qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\KMTTG\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\Users\Jim\Videos\Mega Disasters - Oil Apocalypse (05_29_2013).TiVo" "C:\Users\Jim\Videos\Mega Disasters - Oil Apocalypse (05_29_2013).ts.qsfix" /l:C:\KMTTG\VRDLock4304613647741015657.tmp /c:mpegts /v:mpeg2video /x:1280 /y:720 
2013_05_28_09:14:46 ERROR: C:\KMTTG\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(61, 4) WScript.CreateObject: Could not create object named "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent".


----------



## moyekj

Take a look at VideoRedo_configuration Wiki page.
2 important things:
1. Make sure kmttg service is running using your account, not default Windows account
2. Make sure you bring up the VideoRedo GUI at least once using same account (with Admin privileges) so it registers itself so WScript can find it.


----------



## ThAbtO

species8472jj said:


> Unfortunately, I had a computer crash, and I nearly have everything back up and running.
> 
> I really like the KMTTG software, and I especially love the auto transfers feature which is why I need help getting it up and running.
> 
> I am using Windows 7 and have version v1p0a of KMTTG.
> 
> The program is downloading the program fine off my TiVo but it seems to crash when it moves on to the next step (decrypt).
> 
> Below is an except from the log file which I hope is helpful. If anyone can offer any insight, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 2013_05_28_09:14:46 ERROR: qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\KMTTG\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\Users\Jim\Videos\Mega Disasters - Oil Apocalypse (05_29_2013).TiVo" "C:\Users\Jim\Videos\Mega Disasters - Oil Apocalypse (05_29_2013).ts.qsfix" /l:C:\KMTTG\VRDLock4304613647741015657.tmp /c:mpegts /v:mpeg2video /x:1280 /y:720
> 2013_05_28_09:14:46 ERROR: C:\KMTTG\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(61, 4) WScript.CreateObject: Could not create object named "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent".





moyekj said:


> Take a look at VideoRedo_configuration Wiki page.
> 2 important things:
> 1. Make sure kmttg service is running using your account, not default Windows account
> 2. Make sure you bring up the VideoRedo GUI at least once using same account (with Admin privileges) so it registers itself accordingly.


What I was thinking was, his KMTTG wasn't setup properly for VRD.


----------



## christheman

moyekj said:


> When I tested yesterday with my 2 tuner Premiere with 20.3.1 software I tried both Java and Curl modes and could no longer download anything after attempting Resume Downloads. After multiple reboots and tries without any luck I concluded it's best to turn off that feature for series 4 units since even if it does not kill the http server it doesn't work anyway.
> From my experiments it looks like MRV resume between series 4 units still works OK and MRS resume I use all the time and know it works fine. I don't have a series 3 unit plugged in anymore to test with.


I was just wondering if you or anyone else have actually downloaded a "partial" file since the 20.3.1 upgrade. Does the Tivo still have this glitch, or might that have been corrected at the source?

I know, I'm feeling optimistic this evening.


----------



## mattack

christheman said:


> I was just wondering if you or anyone else have actually downloaded a "partial" file since the 20.3.1 upgrade. Does the Tivo still have this glitch, or might that have been corrected at the source?
> 
> I know, I'm feeling optimistic this evening.


????

It sounds like you're talking about exactly what I and others have been talking about -- resume download is BROKEN.


----------



## lpwcomp

christheman said:


> I was just wondering if you or anyone else have actually downloaded a "partial" file since the 20.3.1 upgrade. Does the Tivo still have this glitch, or might that have been corrected at the source?
> 
> I know, I'm feeling optimistic this evening.





mattack said:


> ????
> 
> It sounds like you're talking about exactly what I and others have been talking about -- resume download is BROKEN.


I _*think*_ he's talking about the problem of a download being stopped by a bad spot in the recording.

Doubtful that it has been fixed. No way of knowing unless someone still has a recording on one of their Premieres which had that problem.


----------



## wireman121

I have a feature request and a possible change/enhancement. Would it be possible to have kmttg, while its automatically checking for shows it should be automatically downloading, to see if a pytivo push after comcut was successful and if so delete associated files off the pc? For example:

kmttg set to loop auto transfers in GUI
kmttg finds a show it needs to auto transfer, and does its thing. runs ad detect, ad cut, and pushes back to TiVo.
Then kmttg loops in GUI again, sees that the file transferred back, the duration matches the duration of the file on the PC, checks to see if the file is still locked by pytivo, if not, it deletes it and the meta file.



Also - could you make it so that the "loop in gui" checkbox remembers its state when kmttg is exited and restarted?


----------



## moyekj

Not really feasible for the pyTivo post-push delete. pyTivo is completely independent from kmttg so kmttg would really not have any idea when the push is complete. Best place for that functionality would be in pyTivo plugin since it knows when a push completes and exactly which file was pushed.


----------



## sanjonny

wireman121 said:


> kmttg set to loop auto transfers in GUI
> kmttg finds a show it needs to auto transfer, and does its thing. runs ad detect, ad cut, and pushes back to TiVo.


I maybe missing some critical setting or something, but pretty much almost every file I download needs some review via me after vrd adscan has been run because it misses commercials or takes to much of the program or whatever. There are some stations where in general, it does really well most of the time (BBCHD America for example) but there are others (Military Chan, Nat Geo) where I would likely loose half the program if I let it all be automated.

Is there possibly a configuration change to VRD I have missed to make is so accurate I don't have to worry? I am just amazed that anyone can do this without review the commercials and have anything like even a 50% accuracy.


----------



## sanjonny

mlippert said:


> moyekj, it doesn't look that dire actually.
> 
> 1st:
> 
> So you've got over 6 months before you're shut off.
> 
> And then google just suggests using google Drive, and that seems like it provides plenty of space and isn't that tough to set up.
> https://code.google.com/p/support/wiki/DownloadsFAQ
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd mention it.


Having lots of experience with both and with so much good work you have done on google code, I would say that newer users, the ones that have the most trouble of course, probably find it much easier to navigate google code than sourceforge.

I see you have already pretty much moved it all, but just wanted to throw my 1.5 cents in because I personally just hate the way sourceforge is structured and don't love everything about googcode either, it seems nobody really designs those sites with less technical people in mind, but at least on google code, it seems easier to get to everything you want and tracking and such.


----------



## wireman121

I use the review option still, as like you some stations go very well with the detect and delete and some others wipe out way too much or not enough of the show.

I was thinking kmttg could compare the length of the file that it pushed to the length of the file when it refreshes the list of whats on the TiVo, and if the lengths, show names, etc match then it would know it transferred correctly and delete the local file. It wouldn't need to rely on pytivo at all, it would use whats already within kmttg to just compare the file in TiVo and the local file.


----------



## ThAbtO

sanjonny said:


> Is there possibly a configuration change to VRD I have missed to make is so accurate I don't have to worry? I am just amazed that anyone can do this without review the commercials and have anything like even a 50% accuracy.


Its not always possible. VRD uses 2 sec of blank screen to mark in any possible commercials. Sometimes the commercials pop in so fast, there is no blank screen at all and throws off VRD and does not mark up the break. Since VRD needs 2 blank screens, if there isn't a blank screen until the next break event, it will cut the actual program.


----------



## brykasch

found my solution


----------



## Fofer

brykasch said:


> found my solution


It would've been nice to have posted that solution here, instead of deleting your question -- you know, to potentially help others in the future


----------



## Ichinisan

Before I spend hours reading and researching, can someone tell me if this procedure keeps closed captions intact?

Also, I don't see it specifically stated that you must purchase VideoReDo. Isn't that a requirement? Is there any way to get a discount on it?


----------



## moyekj

Ichinisan said:


> Before I spend hours reading and researching, can someone tell me if this procedure keeps closed captions intact?
> 
> Also, I don't see it specifically stated that you must purchase VideoReDo. Isn't that a requirement? Is there any way to get a discount on it?


 Depends. What are your trying to accomplish? For example if you just download and decrypt a program then captions will be available in resulting mpeg2 video file. If you need to go further to perhaps cut out commercials and/or encode video to a different format for a mobile device and you want to preserve captions then VideoRedo is highly recommended. If you do want to generate a re-encoded video and captions are not required in the resulting video then VideoRedo is not necessary.
VideoRedo has a fully functional and free trial period and there is a $50 VideoRedo Plus option available which can be used.


----------



## howards

Ichinisan said:


> Before I spend hours reading and researching, can someone tell me if this procedure keeps closed captions intact?
> 
> Also, I don't see it specifically stated that you must purchase VideoReDo. Isn't that a requirement? Is there any way to get a discount on it?


If all you want to do is copy a Tivo file from the Tivo to your computer for archiving and later copy it back to the Tivo for playback, captions will be preserved. You must enable Tivo Stream format for the transfers on newer Tivos for this to work.

I do not have VideoReDo, and I perform the above steps regularly.

As the previous poster said, if you decide to process the file whether captions are preserved is up to you and what you do.


----------



## howards

I like that kmttg tells me the transfer speed when a transfer is completed. As a suggestion, how about adding a "current transfer speed" for in-process transfers? This could show as an extra field in the jobs queue area or an extension of the current jobs queue status field. ("Current transfer speed" is just an instantaneous snapshot of data transferred divided by time spent, refreshed at a reasonable interval - however often you're updating transfer status now.)

Would be useful for performance testing purposes.

---------------

BTW, what does the Mbps field already present at the far right of the Now Playing area tell me?

Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

howards said:


> I like that kmttg tells me the transfer speed when a transfer is completed. As a suggestion, how about adding a "current transfer speed" for in-process transfers? This could show as an extra field in the jobs queue area or an extension of the current jobs queue status field. ("Current transfer speed" is just an instantaneous snapshot of data transferred divided by time spent, refreshed at a reasonable interval - however often you're updating transfer status now.)
> 
> Would be useful for performance testing purposes.
> 
> ---------------
> 
> BTW, what does the Mbps field already present at the far right of the Now Playing area tell me?
> 
> Thanks!


 It already does that in STATUS column (gives you instantaneous Mbps) as long as you don't have "Show estimated time remaining for downloads" option turned on.
The "Mbps" column in NPL table is an estimate of average bit rate for the recording which is simply total Mbytes divided by # seconds which is a quick quality indicator.


----------



## howards

moyekj said:


> It already does that in STATUS column (gives you instantaneous Mbps) as long as you don't have "Show estimated time remaining for downloads" option turned on.
> The "Mbps" column in NPL table is an estimate of average bit rate for the recording which is simply total Mbytes divided by # seconds which is a quick quality indicator.


Didn't realize that about the status column! (Duh.) Thanks for the info!

Next enhancement request <grin>: can we have both estimated remaining time and average bit rate simultaneously available? It wouldn't hurt if the status column were wider.


----------



## jdwheel1

I love your program and have installed the latest v1p0a version.

If this is discussed elsewhere in the topic, I could not find it. I am trying to download, decrypt and encode episodes from my Series 4 automatically. I have set up the autotrasfer and it works fine in GUI mode but it does not work when new programs matching the criteria are added while is is running in the background.

When looking through the log file I find that the autotransfer function finds the new programs *while they are being recorded on the Elite* and of course skips the transfer. 60 minutes later when it runs again, it skips the download since it "thinks" that program ID has already been transferred. It seems like an entry has erroneously been made to the already transferred file or maybe I configured the parameters wrong.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Maybe I should reset the timer for running the script to 1440 minutes (24 hours) and restart the service outside of prime time so there is never a conflict with recording shows. I can also manually remove the conflicting shows from the already transferred listing to test the automatic transfer.


----------



## moyekj

jdwheel1 said:


> I love your program and have installed the latest v1p0a version.
> 
> If this is discussed elsewhere in the topic, I could not find it. I am trying to download, decrypt and encode episodes from my Series 4 automatically. I have set up the autotrasfer and it works fine in GUI mode but it does not work when new programs matching the criteria are added while is is running in the background.
> 
> When looking through the log file I find that the autotransfer function finds the new programs *while they are being recorded on the Elite* and of course skips the transfer. 60 minutes later when it runs again, it skips the download since it "thinks" that program ID has already been transferred. It seems like an entry has erroneously been made to the already transferred file or maybe I configured the parameters wrong.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Maybe I should reset the timer for running the script to 1440 minutes (24 hours) and restart the service outside of prime time so there is never a conflict with recording shows. I can also manually remove the conflicting shows from the already transferred listing to test the automatic transfer.


 When shows are skipped because they are still recording there should be no entry added to auto.history file which is what keeps track of what's already been processed. Only following a successful download will entries be added there. If there is a program not being processed because of this then you can look for in in auto.history file and remove it and then next time auto transfers run it will be processed again. NOTE: When you download shows via GUI they will also be added to auto.history file and hence marked as already processed.


----------



## jdwheel1

moyekj said:


> When shows are skipped because they are still recording there should be no entry added to auto.history file which is what keeps track of what's already been processed. Only following a successful download will entries be added there. If there is a program not being processed because of this then you can look for in in auto.history file and remove it and then next time auto transfers run it will be processed again. NOTE: When you download shows via GUI they will also be added to auto.history file and hence marked as already processed.


Thanks for the FAST reply. You are right.... it is not a problem in transferring... it is the decode. In carefully reading the log file I do see that the issue is the QSFIX routine under the automated process. When I run the decrypt, qsfix, encode in GUI mode both in the "normal screen" and "Auto Transfers" all works fine. When I set it to run in the "automatic service" mode. I get an error (copied below). By the way I have upgraded to VideoReDo version 4 (version 3 is installed also) and the program config page points to the version 4 directory.

By the way; for me to install, turn on or stop the auto service, I have to go my c:/kmttg location and "run as administrator" (will not work from the menu within the program). When I installed kmttg I don't think I had to "run ans administrator"

Any suggestions of what I have done wrong will be appreciated. I was able to make this work on old versions of kmttg and VideoReDo.

2013_06_10_17:33:24 NOTE: VideoRedo video dimensions filter is enabled
2013_06_10_17:33:24 NOTE: container=mpeg, video=mpeg2video, x=1920, y=1080
2013_06_10_17:33:24 >> Running qsfix on D:\Users\Dan\Videos\Decrypted TiVo\Mad Men - Favors (06_09_2013).TiVo ...
2013_06_10_17:33:24 C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "D:\Users\Dan\Videos\Decrypted TiVo\Mad Men - Favors (06_09_2013).TiVo" "D:\Users\Dan\Videos\Decrypted TiVo\Mad Men - Favors (06_09_2013).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\kmttg\VRDLock1507694522307505763.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:1920 /y:1080 
2013_06_10_17:33:28 ERROR: qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "D:\Users\Dan\Videos\Decrypted TiVo\Mad Men - Favors (06_09_2013).TiVo" "D:\Users\Dan\Videos\Decrypted TiVo\Mad Men - Favors (06_09_2013).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\kmttg\VRDLock1507694522307505763.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:1920 /y:1080 
2013_06_10_17:33:28 ERROR: C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(61, 4) WScript.CreateObject: Could not create object named "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent".
2013_06_10_17:33:30 ERROR: mpeg file not given or doesn't exist: D:\Users\Dan\Videos\Decrypted TiVo\Mad Men - Favors (06_09_2013).mpg
2013_06_10_17:33:31 NOTE: VideoRedo video dimensions filter is enabled
2013_06_10_17:33:31 NOTE: container=mpeg, video=mpeg2video, x=528, y=480
2013_06_10_17:33:31 >> Running qsfix on D:\Users\Dan\Videos\Decrypted TiVo\Food Network Star - Burger Bash (06_09_2013).TiVo ...
2013_06_10_17:33:31 C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "D:\Users\Dan\Videos\Decrypted TiVo\Food Network Star - Burger Bash (06_09_2013).TiVo" "D:\Users\Dan\Videos\Decrypted TiVo\Food Network Star - Burger Bash (06_09_2013).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\kmttg\VRDLock6224473790413484445.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:528 /y:480 
2013_06_10_17:33:33 ERROR: qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "D:\Users\Dan\Videos\Decrypted TiVo\Food Network Star - Burger Bash (06_09_2013).TiVo" "D:\Users\Dan\Videos\Decrypted TiVo\Food Network Star - Burger Bash (06_09_2013).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\kmttg\VRDLock6224473790413484445.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:528 /y:480 
2013_06_10_17:33:33 ERROR: C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(61, 4) WScript.CreateObject: Could not create object named "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent".
2013_06_10_17:33:35 ERROR: mpeg file not given or doesn't exist: D:\Users\Dan\Videos\Decrypted TiVo\Food Network Star - Burger Bash (06_09_2013).mpg

UPDATE : suggestions to read the documentation fixed all of the problems. THANKS TO moyekj


----------



## jonathan.ibell

Hi there

I've had to reinstall my OS and therefore kmttg; I have previously had it (and TiVo Desktop Plus) working fine, though not without many hassles.

Now... TiVo Desktop Plus is transferring material fine, however kmttg is back to its old tricks of transferring incomplete files. (Note: this is a transfer problem not a conversion issue.)

Files transferred are small in size - most of the time around only 15KB (these files don't open at all, unsurprisingly); occasionally they've been larger, and will open but contain audio only.

Can anyone provide some ideas as to what may be causing this problem and how to resolve it? 

Unsure if it's relevant, but my TiVos are New Zealand models.

Appreciate the assistance.

Cheers
Jonathan

Edit:

Have confirmed a trend with the issue; whether the audio only is downloaded or if the download is a complete failure depends on the channel from which it is downloaded.

Programmes on the HD channels (which includes dolby digital audio) - transfer with audio only
Programmes on the SD channels (with standard audio only) - complete file failure

Please note - I have previously been able to transfer ALL programmes, no matter what channel they've been recorded from.

Also, even for the files that transfer with audio - it's not a playback issue, as only the audio is transferred (eg, file sizes make it very clear video isn't included). Further, files transferred via the TiVo software include video and audio and play back fine.


----------



## moyekj

jonathan.ibell said:


> Hi there
> 
> I've had to reinstall my OS and therefore kmttg; I have previously had it (and TiVo Desktop Plus) working fine, though not without many hassles.
> 
> Now... TiVo Desktop Plus is transferring material fine, however kmttg is back to its old tricks of transferring incomplete files. (Note: this is a transfer problem not a conversion issue.)
> 
> Files transferred are small in size - most of the time around only 15KB (these files don't open at all, unsurprisingly); occasionally they've been larger, and will open but contain audio only.
> 
> Can anyone provide some ideas as to what may be causing this problem and how to resolve it?
> 
> Unsure if it's relevant, but my TiVos are New Zealand models.
> 
> Appreciate the assistance.
> 
> Cheers
> Jonathan
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Have confirmed a trend with the issue; whether the audio only is downloaded or if the download is a complete failure depends on the channel from which it is downloaded.
> 
> Programmes on the HD channels (which includes dolby digital audio) - transfer with audio only
> Programmes on the SD channels (with standard audio only) - complete file failure
> 
> Please note - I have previously been able to transfer ALL programmes, no matter what channel they've been recorded from.
> 
> Also, even for the files that transfer with audio - it's not a playback issue, as only the audio is transferred (eg, file sizes make it very clear video isn't included). Further, files transferred via the TiVo software include video and audio and play back fine.


 You most likely need to turn on "Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format" option under kmttg config-Program Options section since I'm guessing the New Zealand broadcasts are using H.264.


----------



## moyekj

I think the answers you are looking for are covered in VideoRedo_configuration Wiki. There are some special considerations to get VideoRedo running in service mode.


jdwheel1 said:


> Thanks for the FAST reply. You are right.... it is not a problem in transferring... it is the decode. In carefully reading the log file I do see that the issue is the QSFIX routine under the automated process. When I run the decrypt, qsfix, encode in GUI mode both in the "normal screen" and "Auto Transfers" all works fine. When I set it to run in the "automatic service" mode. I get an error (copied below). By the way I have upgraded to VideoReDo version 4 (version 3 is installed also) and the program config page points to the version 4 directory.
> 
> By the way; for me to install, turn on or stop the auto service, I have to go my c:/kmttg location and "run as administrator" (will not work from the menu within the program). When I installed kmttg I don't think I had to "run ans administrator"
> 
> Any suggestions of what I have done wrong will be appreciated. I was able to make this work on old versions of kmttg and VideoReDo.
> 
> 2013_06_10_17:33:24 NOTE: VideoRedo video dimensions filter is enabled
> 2013_06_10_17:33:24 NOTE: container=mpeg, video=mpeg2video, x=1920, y=1080
> 2013_06_10_17:33:24 >> Running qsfix on D:\Users\Dan\Videos\Decrypted TiVo\Mad Men - Favors (06_09_2013).TiVo ...
> 2013_06_10_17:33:24 C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "D:\Users\Dan\Videos\Decrypted TiVo\Mad Men - Favors (06_09_2013).TiVo" "D:\Users\Dan\Videos\Decrypted TiVo\Mad Men - Favors (06_09_2013).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\kmttg\VRDLock1507694522307505763.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:1920 /y:1080
> 2013_06_10_17:33:28 ERROR: qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "D:\Users\Dan\Videos\Decrypted TiVo\Mad Men - Favors (06_09_2013).TiVo" "D:\Users\Dan\Videos\Decrypted TiVo\Mad Men - Favors (06_09_2013).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\kmttg\VRDLock1507694522307505763.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:1920 /y:1080
> 2013_06_10_17:33:28 ERROR: C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(61, 4) WScript.CreateObject: Could not create object named "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent".
> 2013_06_10_17:33:30 ERROR: mpeg file not given or doesn't exist: D:\Users\Dan\Videos\Decrypted TiVo\Mad Men - Favors (06_09_2013).mpg
> 2013_06_10_17:33:31 NOTE: VideoRedo video dimensions filter is enabled
> 2013_06_10_17:33:31 NOTE: container=mpeg, video=mpeg2video, x=528, y=480
> 2013_06_10_17:33:31 >> Running qsfix on D:\Users\Dan\Videos\Decrypted TiVo\Food Network Star - Burger Bash (06_09_2013).TiVo ...
> 2013_06_10_17:33:31 C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "D:\Users\Dan\Videos\Decrypted TiVo\Food Network Star - Burger Bash (06_09_2013).TiVo" "D:\Users\Dan\Videos\Decrypted TiVo\Food Network Star - Burger Bash (06_09_2013).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\kmttg\VRDLock6224473790413484445.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:528 /y:480
> 2013_06_10_17:33:33 ERROR: qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "D:\Users\Dan\Videos\Decrypted TiVo\Food Network Star - Burger Bash (06_09_2013).TiVo" "D:\Users\Dan\Videos\Decrypted TiVo\Food Network Star - Burger Bash (06_09_2013).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\kmttg\VRDLock6224473790413484445.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:528 /y:480
> 2013_06_10_17:33:33 ERROR: C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(61, 4) WScript.CreateObject: Could not create object named "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent".
> 2013_06_10_17:33:35 ERROR: mpeg file not given or doesn't exist: D:\Users\Dan\Videos\Decrypted TiVo\Food Network Star - Burger Bash (06_09_2013).mpg


----------



## jonathan.ibell

moyekj said:


> You most likely need to turn on "Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format" option under kmttg config-Program Options section since I'm guessing the New Zealand broadcasts are using H.264.


Halleluiah! Yep, NZ does use H.264. With that box ticked its now transferring as it should I didnt realise it would be so easy, and clearly Id forgotten ticking this box last time I installed the programme.

Thanks so much for the prompt assistance  great to have it all up and running again.


----------



## howards

I posted in the Premiere topic:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=505329

about some of my experiences after configuring an 801.11ac access point/bridge combination and the resultant performance. I was using kmttg transfers to test performance.

Performance was initially very disappointing - only about 30Mbps. Then I had the idea of switching my kmttg upload target from a USB 2.0 RAID disk (which I assume is low performance) to a motherboard SATA disk. Transfer performance immediately doubled to 60Mbps, in line with what some other people are seeing.

This suggests to me a possible performance improvement in kmttg. If the code were multithreaded so that the task that writes to the disk is independent of the task that transfers from the Tivo, I think one would see faster transfers. I did not go look at the source to see if this is already multithreaded. I think my test here shows that kmttg is I/O bound on the disk writes (which is a surprising result to me).


----------



## moyekj

howards said:


> I posted in the Premiere topic:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=505329
> 
> about some of my experiences after configuring an 801.11ac access point/bridge combination and the resultant performance. I was using kmttg transfers to test performance.
> 
> Performance was initially very disappointing - only about 30Mbps. Then I had the idea of switching my kmttg upload target from a USB 2.0 RAID disk (which I assume is low performance) to a motherboard SATA disk. Transfer performance immediately doubled to 60Mbps, in line with what some other people are seeing.
> 
> This suggests to me a possible performance improvement in kmttg. If the code were multithreaded so that the task that writes to the disk is independent of the task that transfers from the Tivo, I think one would see faster transfers. I did not go look at the source to see if this is already multithreaded. I think my test here shows that kmttg is I/O bound on the disk writes (which is a surprising result to me).


 That's not really practical since if you don't write the accumulating incoming stream to disk right away that means you are storing it in memory, and using your example, up to 50% of the recording would need to be buffered in memory draining the machine of memory and affecting overall system performance. Set kmttg to download to a faster drive and then set subsequent steps in the flow to go to your USB drive.


----------



## mattack

Note, I *was* able to resume a transfer from my Premiere 4 to my Tivo HD the other day (I tried it again and had already chosen from paused point before I realized I thought it didn't work anymore). Anyway, it DID work.

So I tried with kmttg again. It DIDN'T work, but it didn't get an error either... It just stuck at 0 MB transferred for a a few minutes before I cancelled the download. (I know I have an older kmttg, since the resume from paused point was turned off automatically for Premiere on current kmttg.)

I haven't checked exact version #s on the Premiere, and I'm pretty busy this week, but I wonder if there was a slight update past the original seed version of the Tivo software to the final one that I think started widespread rollout (according to the other threads).


----------



## moyekj

I haven't released version yet that ignores "resume" for series 4 TiVos. But I have 20.3.1 and it doesn't work and for me still puts TiVo web server in "server busy" state.


----------



## howards

moyekj said:


> That's not really practical since if you don't write the accumulating incoming stream to disk right away that means you are storing it in memory, and using your example, up to 50% of the recording would need to be buffered in memory draining the machine of memory and affecting overall system performance.


That's not the way systems such as this are typically programmed. Yes, it uses some additional memory, but the amount used is controllable - you allocate a fixed set of multiple buffers worth of transfer data (which would be nowhere near the size of 50% of the recording). You tune the number (and size) of buffers through performance experimentation.

Moving the disk-writing to a separate thread allows overlap of the network transfer thread with the disk-writing, without requiring stalling the transfer thread every time you do a disk write. Performance of a disk-writing thread is likely to be bursty, since disks are subject to variable rotational delays. Having a separate disk writing thread also provides the opportunity to experiment with grouping multiple network transfer thread buffers into a single disk-write buffer and seeing if any additional performance is gained that way (the longer the buffer, the better the disk I/O performance on many OSes).

While I found out about this by having two different speeds of hard disk on my system, that doesn't mean the system is performing optimally on the faster disk. In fact, if kmttg is currently single-threaded, a performance increase should be achievable no matter how fast the disk is (limited by the network transfer speed) unless the OS releases the application to run state immediately after the disk write I/O call (before the physical disk write is performed). Very few systems do that - most systems suspend the I/O caller so that an error result can be returned from the I/O.

Java has the advantage of making experimenting with threads extremely easy. If you're familiar with the terminology, I'm just talking about standard producer/consumer threads - an ancient technique in computing.

FWIW, I'm a computer programmer with 30 years of specialization in systems realtime programming.

kmttg is a fantastic program as is, so I'm not pushing for anything. It's just an idea in case you're interested in experimenting. For all I know, kmttg might already be multithreaded. Since it's an issue I've dealt with many times, it caught my tweaker's eye.


----------



## moyekj

kmttg uses threads all over the place. You wouldn't be able to perform multiple tasks in parallel otherwise and of course you couldn't use the GUI while tasks are running if there wasn't any threading being used, and you wouldn't be able to see updating STATUS statistics, etc. Download tasks are no different than anything else and run in their own thread, but ultimately if you have a slow disk it's going to be slow writing to it no matter what games you play. Choose a faster disk to write to if you want faster downloads.


----------



## jdwheel1

Thanks to moyekj for pointing in the right direction for fixing my trouble with automatic transfers. A careful read of the wiki documentation does answer many of the questions.... if I just had taken the time to read it... call me lazy.

KMTTG is fantastic for my needs.


----------



## az1097

I'm using v1p0a. When I try to remote schedule a specific show why does it say "RPC error response: 0x30001"?


----------



## moyekj

az1097 said:


> I'm using v1p0a. When I try to remote schedule a specific show why does it say "RPC error response: 0x30001"?


 It will probably fail if you try and schedule same show on TiVo itself as well. How far out is it? If it's 11+ days away it may be an entry that's not unavailable on TiVo local guide listings yet.


----------



## az1097

moyekj said:


> It will probably fail if you try and schedule same show on TiVo itself as well. How far out is it? If it's 11+ days away it may be an entry that's not unavailable on TiVo local guide listings yet.


I did not schedule the same show on the Tivo and using kmttg, I'm able to schedule recordings past that particular one which fails even where there are no other scheduled programs in that time slot.


----------



## moyekj

az1097 said:


> I did not schedule the same show on the Tivo and using kmttg, I'm able to schedule recordings past that particular one which fails even where there are no other scheduled programs in that time slot.


 It happens - a discrepancy between RPC listings and local guide listings most likely. If you use the iOS or Android apps to try and schedule same program most likely it wouldn't work either since they use same scheduling mechanism kmttg is using.


----------



## az1097

When I try to get listings for any channel, for the past few hours, I get "RPC error response: The middlemind connection is currently down".


----------



## lpwcomp

az1097 said:


> When I try to get listings for any channel, for the past few hours, I get "RPC error response: The middlemind connection is currently down".


The TiVo servers are down.


----------



## Hyrax

Hello-
I've been using kmttg for over 4 years and it is great. My Tivo is a Premiere XL. I just upgraded my cable plan to include more than basic service, so I've suddenly got a lot more stuff to archive. Unfortunately, I've also started having an occasional problem with only partial recordings transferring from my Tivo via kmttg. What I see is about 1.4 GB of the recording making it across before the transfer just stops. These are recordings from non-premium stations. 

For example, there's been a marathon of episodes of a show that I've been recording and transferring from my Tivo to my PC. I've successfully used kmttg to move over 80 episodes of that one show to my PC. However, one episode refused to completely transfer. Hour episodes are about 5 GB, but only a bit over 1 GB or so of that episode was transferred.

From another channel I tried to transfer a movie, but only 1.4 GB of the 10 GB made it. Other movies from this channel transfer just fine. 

I've tried every combination of kmttg options I can think of that might help. That includes, Curl and Java downloads, transfer as a transport stream or not, decoding with VRD or tivodecode, and probably other things. I've made sure that the Tivo was not recording anything at the time I was trying to transfer.

I've also tried using the patched version of the most current version of Tivo Desktop. That has never failed me before, but on at least two occasions it acted exactly the same as kmttg.

This is not a huge problem, but it is a vexing one. I'd like to be able to archive complete seasons of a show and watch them as time allows. These partial downloads make that difficult.

I did a quick search of this thread and don't see a solution to my problem. Hopefully, I just described the problem differently and someone knows what I should do to solve it.

Thanks in advance,
Tim


----------



## moyekj

Hyrax, there's really nothing you can do about partial transfers for Premieres anymore. The problem is on TiVo http server side for recordings with certain "glitches" in them, so whatever software you use to transfer will have same problem. It used to be with kmttg you could use "Resume Downloads" option to so you could skip past the "glitch" and set a pause point and then download from pause point. But 20.3.1 software update for Premieres broke that capability, so now there's no good workaround I know of short of recording the show again on the TiVo.

If you have more than 1 TiVo in the house then you can play games such as skipping past the problem point and using MRV resume to transfer to another TiVo, then download that partial recording via kmttg. However if you only have 1 TiVo then you are basically SOL.


----------



## Hyrax

Thanks for the reply, moyekj.

I used to have a TivoHD, but gave it to a relative who is currently not using it. I'll try to get it back and see what MRV does. 

If I were to use the TivoHD instead of the Premiere to record these marathons, would it allow me to use kmttg's resume feature?


----------



## moyekj

Hyrax said:


> If I were to use the TivoHD instead of the Premiere to record these marathons, would it allow me to use kmttg's resume feature?


 Yes, that feature still works for series 3 TiVos (there are no further software updates for series 3 to break anything anymore).


----------



## miricle

I've been using kmttg for quite some time and I just had a few feature requests that I've come up with over the years that would be useful for myself and probably others. Some of these are Win-x64 related, other could be for anyone.

1) I really wish that atomic jobs would be inserted after encoding completes. Right now, atomic jobs get put at the very end of the job queue -- meaning if I'm downloading a bunch of shows, I have about 3/4 of the atomic jobs after ALL processing is complete, meaning my encoded jobs are not ready to put onto something like an iPad until everything is done.
2) Would be nice to be able to have my computer go into standby/power save mode once all jobs are done. Sometimes I run jobs that go late into the night. Would be nice if the computer could go to sleep when kmttg is done.
3) Download 64bit handbrake (not sure if any other Windows tools are available in 64bit) rather than 32bit. I can put 64bit handbrake in place and have it work okay - only a little faster, etc. Maybe use 64bit Java for ProjectX as well.
4) Have an iPad and iPad-retina handbrake profile - I made one based on Handbrake's profile but would be nice for the distribution to have one.
5) grr, I had one more, can't remember it now *sigh*


----------



## moyekj

miricle said:


> 1) I really wish that atomic jobs would be inserted after encoding completes. Right now, atomic jobs get put at the very end of the job queue -- meaning if I'm downloading a bunch of shows, I have about 3/4 of the atomic jobs after ALL processing is complete, meaning my encoded jobs are not ready to put onto something like an iPad until everything is done.


Next release no longer considers "atomic" jobs cpu active so they launch right away after encode job completes.


> 2) Would be nice to be able to have my computer go into standby/power save mode once all jobs are done. Sometimes I run jobs that go late into the night. Would be nice if the computer could go to sleep when kmttg is done.


 Don't know of a clean way to do this.


> 3) Download 64bit handbrake (not sure if any other Windows tools are available in 64bit) rather than 32bit. I can put 64bit handbrake in place and have it work okay - only a little faster, etc. Maybe use 64bit Java for ProjectX as well.


 One can always install your own binaries for the programs in paths other than the default location so they won't get overriden. I like the tool zip file to work on least common denominator computer (i.e. 32 bit).


> 4) Have an iPad and iPad-retina handbrake profile - I made one based on Handbrake's profile but would be nice for the distribution to have one.


 If you post a profile I can include it for general use


----------



## miricle

moyekj said:


> Next release no longer considers "atomic" jobs cpu active so they launch right away after encode job completes.


Cool!



moyekj said:


> Don't know of a clean way to do this.


I was thinking about this more, and maybe best option would be the ability to launch a program/script after all processing is complete (and selectable via a toggle). That way, someone could do something like copy files off to a NAS, media player or whatever they wanted. They could also have the script run something that would sleep the machine via something like a unix command or sysinternals tool on Windows.



moyekj said:


> If you post a profile I can include it for general use


Attached as a .txt file - forum software won't allow .enc extension. I think it is general enough.


----------



## moyekj

v1p0b version is now released. Highlight of this release is a new Slingbox capture capability which can capture the Slingbox output video directly for Slingbox Pro or later models. Some other user-requested enhancements/changes are also included in this release.
Consult the release_notes Wiki for all the details.

NOTE: If using v1p0a version you can update automatically to latest version using Help->Update kmttg... menu entry. Note however that there was a problem I discovered for this preventing older versions of Windows such as XP from working, so you may have to manually update to v1p0b version still. From that point onwards that problem is fixed.


----------



## elprice7345

I just tried the "Update kmttg" option from the help menu on v1p0a and got the following messages:


> Installed version: v1p0a
> Available version: v1p0b
> Downloading file: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/kmttg_v1p0b.zip/download?use_mirror=autoselect ...
> File or Path not found: C:\Users\Public\Documents\kmttg\download?use_mirror=autoselect (The filename, directory name, or volume label syntax is incorrect)


My kmttg installation is in "C:\Users\Public\Documents\kmttg", using Win7x64.

I was able to manually upgrade.

Any suggestions?


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> I just tried the "Update kmttg" option from the help menu on v1p0a and got the following messages:
> 
> My kmttg installation is in "C:\Users\Public\Documents\kmttg", using Win7x64.
> 
> I was able to manually upgrade.
> 
> Any suggestions?


 Unfortunately there was a bug in v1p0a update code where it was using ?use_mirror=auto as part of the file name to download to which causes issues (it's annoying that sourceforge forces you to use a mirror with re-direction). That problem is fixed in v1p0b so once you manually upgrade to v1p0b you should no longer have that problem for future updates.


----------



## glaviolette

Question:

When Loop in GUI is enabled does selecting Run Once in GUI reset the "sleeping"/Check Interval time? I ask as I start the "Loop" (1440 minutes) around midnight (so it decodes during the night), but occasionally I'll run it during the day (CPU cycles permitting) and it *appears* that it will start again at the last time I ran a manual Run Once.

Thanks!

-g


----------



## moyekj

Yes it would reset the loop interval time. That's not a use model I envisioned - keeping Loop in GUI running and occasionally running "Run Once in GUI" in same session.
Perhaps you would be better off running another instance of kmttg for "Run Once in GUI" use so that it won't interfere with the other kmttg running the loop.


----------



## Hercules67

moyekj said:


> Yes it would reset the loop interval time. That's not a use model I envisioned - keeping Loop in GUI running and occasionally running "Run Once in GUI" in same session.
> Perhaps you would be better off running another instance of kmttg for "Run Once in GUI" use so that it won't interfere with the other kmttg running the loop.


I have done this in KMTTG w/o adverse effects.


----------



## BruceMartin

Handbrake 64 bit.
I downloaded the txt above, gave it enc extension and placed in subfolder. 
I downloaded Handbrake 64 and put that in subfolder (didn't run it).
Now I am at a loss as to what to do next?


----------



## ThAbtO

BruceMartin said:


> Handbrake 64 bit.
> I downloaded the txt above, gave it enc extension and placed in subfolder.
> I downloaded Handbrake 64 and put that in subfolder (didn't run it).
> Now I am at a loss as to what to do next?


Go to the Configuration screen and change the location for handbrake for the new file.


----------



## BruceMartin

Trying program but all I get (I have 3 tivos and tried them all) after the download starts is "Download failed to file" and either exit code 10 or 56 depending upon whether I use java or curl (tried both). I also unchecked TS so it isn't streaming.

Any ideas?


----------



## BruceMartin

ThAbtO said:


> Go to the Configuration screen and change the location for handbrake for the new file.


I put HandBrake-0.9.9-1_x86_64-Win_GUI.exe into handbrake folder and changed configuration screen to match location.

I get following error...

Failed to start command: C:\Users\Bruce\Documents\kmttg\handbrake\HandBrake-0.9.9-1_x86_64-Win_GUI.exe -i "C:\Users\Bruce\Documents\kmttg\Chopped - Gyro We Go Again (06_25_2013).mpg" -t 1 -c 1 -f mp4 -e x264 -q 20 -a 1 -E faac -6 dpl2 -D 0.0 -B 160 -R Auto -4 -v 1 -o "C:\Users\Bruce\Documents\kmttg\Chopped - Gyro We Go Again (06_25_2013).m4v" --pfr -X 1024 --loose-anamorphic -r 29.97 
Cannot run program "C:\Users\Bruce\Documents\kmttg\handbrake\HandBrake-0.9.9-1_x86_64-Win_GUI.exe": CreateProcess error=740, The requested operation requires elevation


----------



## moyekj

You need to point to the CLI version of Handbrake, not the GUI version. Also there is no need to move it to the kmttg Handbrake folder since in kmttg config you can point to wherever it is installed.


----------



## BruceMartin

moyekj said:


> You need to point to the CLI version of Handbrake, not the GUI version. Also there is no need to move it to the kmttg Handbrake folder since in kmttg config you can point to wherever it is installed.


Thanks. I am doing what you said...much better now!


----------



## BruceMartin

ThAbtO said:


> Go to the Configuration screen and change the location for handbrake for the new file.


Thanks for the advice! It worked!


----------



## ThAbtO

Would it be possible to add key presses to KMTTG, such as SPACE for Start Jobs, DELETE or BACKSPACE for Cancel Jobs?


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Would it be possible to add key presses to KMTTG, such as SPACE for Start Jobs, DELETE or BACKSPACE for Cancel Jobs?


 Those are already taken:
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/keyboard_shortcuts/
You really would use keyboard shortcuts for those buttons? I don't see using the buttons that often where it is that much of an inconvenience using a mouse.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> Those are already taken:
> https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/keyboard_shortcuts/
> You really would use keyboard shortcuts for those buttons? I don't see using the buttons that often where it is that much of an inconvenience using a mouse.


Yes, I would. I tend to mark 1 program at a time lately and Start Job. But I was thinking it would be faster to press a key instead of moving the mouse back and forth.

Edit: I tried using the up/down arrows to move the line in the program list then hit Start Job, then the programs list goes out of focus and up/down does not work until the list is clicked back into focus.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Edit: I tried using the up/down arrows to move the line in the program list then hit Start Job, then the programs list goes out of focus and up/down does not work until the list is clicked back into focus.


 That's expected since the keys are only bound to the table not other widgets, so the table has to have focus for them to work.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Yes, I would. I tend to mark 1 program at a time lately and Start Job. But I was thinking it would be faster to press a key instead of moving the mouse back and forth.


 OK, for next release START JOBS can be activated by pressing s, and CANCEL JOBS by pressing c (without requiring focus on the buttons).

EDIT: Actually had to modify it such that pressing s only works when focus is on NPL table, and pressing c only works when focus in on JOBS table, otherwise those key bindings will interfere with Remote key bindings.


----------



## ThAbtO

Running v1p0b, I noticed some episode numbers were incorrect:



Code:


This Old House - Essex 2012/13: Liquid Assets
Recorded Sat 06/29/2013 05:00 PM on 9-1=KQEDDT, Duration=30 mins, EpisodeNumber=3319, originalAirDate=2013-02-09

Under v0p9i:

The same program gives the correct episode number.


Code:


This Old House - Essex 2012/13: Liquid Assets
Recorded Sat 06/29/2013 05:00 PM on 9-1=KQEDDT, Duration=30 mins, EpisodeNumber=3219

Edit: the new key shortcuts "S" didn't work either. oh well, just a thought.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Running v1p0b, I noticed some episode numbers were incorrect:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> This Old House - Essex 2012/13: Liquid Assets
> Recorded Sat 06/29/2013 05:00 PM on 9-1=KQEDDT, Duration=30 mins, EpisodeNumber=3319, originalAirDate=2013-02-09
> 
> Under v0p9i:
> 
> The same program gives the correct episode number.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> This Old House - Essex 2012/13: Liquid Assets
> Recorded Sat 06/29/2013 05:00 PM on 9-1=KQEDDT, Duration=30 mins, EpisodeNumber=3219


That's the difference between local guide listings and HDUI listings from TiVo. If you check HDUI show info it will match what v1p0b is giving you. Switch to SDUI and look at same show info and you will see what you are getting using v0p9i. Most of the time the HDUI listings are more complete/correct so that is what I'm using now.



> Edit: the new key shortcuts "S" didn't work either. oh well, just a thought.


 Huh? I haven't released a version with the "S" and "C" shortcuts yet.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> That's the difference between local guide listings and HDUI listings from TiVo. If you check HDUI show info it will match what v1p0b is giving you. Switch to SDUI and look at same show info and you will see what you are getting using v0p9i. Most of the time the HDUI listings are more complete/correct so that is what I'm using now.


I don't have a Premiere.



moyekj said:


> Huh? I haven't released a version with the "S" and "C" shortcuts yet.


I see.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> I don't have a Premiere.


 Then for series 3 kmttg must be configured with your tivo login information and it's getting info middlemind.tivo.com which matches HDUI information for series 4 TiVos.


----------



## christheman

moyekj said:


> Hyrax, there's really nothing you can do about partial transfers for Premieres anymore. The problem is on TiVo http server side for recordings with certain "glitches" in them, so whatever software you use to transfer will have same problem. It used to be with kmttg you could use "Resume Downloads" option to so you could skip past the "glitch" and set a pause point and then download from pause point. But 20.3.1 software update for Premieres broke that capability, so now there's no good workaround I know of short of recording the show again on the TiVo.
> 
> *If you have more than 1 TiVo in the house then you can play games such as skipping past the problem point and using MRV resume to transfer to another TiVo, then download that partial recording via kmttg. However if you only have 1 TiVo then you are basically SOL.*


Okay, I'll bite. So far I have only been using one Tivo Premiere (in recent times - before that it was an S2 for about six years). I do actually have a second Premiere, a refurb, which is still sitting around in the box it came in. I got that as a replacement when I first noticed the problem with partial downloads and mistakenly thought my Premiere was on its way out. To simplify things, I just kept my original after I learned about the partial download issue and that my unit was ok - and since my warranty period was up in a couple months anyway.

Since I actually do have two Premieres, how would this MRV Resume work? Can someone point me to another thread? Could I use MRV Resume and then do a KMTTG transfer from one unit or the other without Tivo service for the second unit?

I am thinking about only connecting this second unit when I absolutely need it for this process, in order to preserve it as a back up unit in case the original actually does fail for any reason.


----------



## lpwcomp

christheman said:


> Since I actually do have two Premieres, how would this MRV Resume work? Can someone point me to another thread? Could I use MRV Resume and then do a KMTTG transfer from one unit or the other without Tivo service for the second unit?


An unsubscribed TiVo is pretty much useless and definitely won't work for this purpose.


----------



## christheman

lpwcomp said:


> An unsubscribed TiVo is pretty much useless and definitely won't work for this purpose.


#1) Ok, so let's say I add my second Tivo to my service plan. Before I dump any extra money into this, has anyone ever actually tried this for the single purpose of extracting corrupted video that the Tivo is unable to send out over the TTG mechanism? Is it likely to work? Not sure what it might cost to add my second DVR to the plan. This is beginning to sound like it could be a money pit. It could also be a gamble, if it isn't likely to work.

#2, #3) Other options might include obtaining a DVD-R recorder or a PC with the necessary hardware to do a "video transfer" from the the AV outputs of the Tivo. I could transfer the first part up to the first break point with KMTTG, then the rest with the DVD-RWs or PC. Again, a different type of money pit. Probably around $200 or $100 respectively.

#4) The cheapest option would be to just wait around till it airs again, which could be a while.

That being said, I would probably use #1 for every incident, whereas I would use #2, or #3 in conjunction with #4 depending on priority and frequency of airings.


----------



## ThAbtO

christheman said:


> #1) Ok, so let's say I add my second Tivo to my service plan. Before I dump any extra money into this, has anyone ever actually tried this for the single purpose of extracting corrupted video that the Tivo is unable to send out over the TTG mechanism? Is it likely to work? Not sure what it might cost to add my second DVR to the plan. This is beginning to sound like it could be a money pit. It could also be a gamble, if it isn't likely to work.


Another premiere with a monthly is 12.99 onto your tivo.com account. Not sure of whether there is a year commitment or not.



christheman said:


> #2, #3) Other options might include obtaining a DVD-R recorder or a PC with the necessary hardware to do a "video transfer" from the the AV outputs of the Tivo. I could transfer the first part up to the first break point with KMTTG, then the rest with the DVD-RWs or PC. Again, a different type of money pit. Probably around $200 or $100 respectively.


You would lose picture quality using the composite (yellow/white/red audio) outputs, or S-Video. Plus, the picture would get a black picture frame around any of the HD video shrinking it down.


----------



## christheman

Thanks for confirming that I would need to add the second box to my service agreement in order to do this.

Also, thanks for the price. It looks like I won't be adding the second box, as that would double my grandfathered price that I pay.

I guess I am lucky in that regard as I use SD at the highest Tivo resolution for recording. That gives me 720x480 standard DVD resolution, which actually exceeds the quality and resolution of some classic movies I also have on store-bought DVD.

But it would probably be a nightmare to combine different resolutions and aspect ratios onto one movie. Sort of reminds me of the remastered version of Metropolis called "The Complete Metropolis," where previously "lost" footage was discovered in 16mm safety film format and spliced into the original 35mm footage to finally complete the movie. Only 70 years later. 

An interesting sidenote worth mentioning: Upon receiving my first Tivo Premiere, I was dismayed to notice that the S-Video connector had been discontinued and only the composite video and audio outputs remained. On a positive note, I was happy when I discovered that the quality of the composite video output on the Premiere is highly improved over the one they implemented on the Series 2 DT, thus almost voiding the need for an S-Video output in the first place. Kind of hard to believe...

Well, I will probably be going shopping for a DVD recorder and just use DVD-RWs to complete my partial downloads.


----------



## ThAbtO

If it was a Series 3 or earlier model Tivo, the secondary subscription rate is 9.95.


----------



## lpwcomp

I assume that you do all of your recording from analog channels since that is only time in which you control the quality of the recording on a Premiere.


----------



## christheman

ThAbtO said:


> If it was a Series 3 or earlier model Tivo, the secondary subscription rate is 9.95.


I have been reading about those on this board, and that might be yet another option. It might sound ridiculous to some, but I could actually replace my existing Premiere with one of those and probably pay the same price for service that I am paying now.


----------



## christheman

lpwcomp said:


> I assume that you do all of your recording from analog channels since that is only time in which you control the quality of the recording on a Premiere.


Yes. Less work on my end since I don't need to downconvert for it to fit onto DVD. Also I don't have to deal with any of the issues associated with digital cable cards. The video resolution is a non-issue for me since the bulk of my collection is old, often unrestored films.


----------



## lpwcomp

christheman said:


> Yes. Less work on my end since I don't need to downconvert for it to fit onto DVD. Also I don't have to deal with any of the issues associated with digital cable cards. The video resolution is a non-issue for me since the bulk of my collection is old, often unrestored films.


What will you do if (more likely when) your cable company converts to all digital?

One option that hasn't been mentioned: buy a Series 2 with lifetime service and use it for your middleman.


----------



## mattack

"Update tools" installs the PPC tivodecode on a Mac, thus 'breaking' kmttg in the process.

I remembered having to manually download the intel version previously, so found the download link (though it's kind of hidden, not in the main 'installation on Mac' page IIRC).

Is there some reason you can't have a fat version of tivodecode? or even if necessary, download either the ppc or intel version? (Does tivodecode even run on PPC machines?)


----------



## christheman

lpwcomp said:


> What will you do if (more likely when) your cable company converts to all digital?


I guess I'll figure that out when I need to, as the solutions might change. The quick and dirty for now: If the HD MPEG2 can successfully be compressed to SD and fit on DVD without losing too much, fine. That is exactly what I am doing now with SD MPEGs. Two hours is a rough dividing line for me between SL and DL DVDs for SD material. I try not to compress files much larger than 5.5GB to fit a SL DVD. Otherwise it goes onto a DVD-R DL with ImgBurn. Big emphasis on using ImgBurn for DL DVDs. Given that and my viewing habits, I mostly use SL DVDs.

I have an Adobe program sitting around somewhere that can convert from MPEG to Blu-Ray format, so I could potentially make HD BD-R's if necessary. But due to simple economics and my viewing habits I actually prefer to work with SD.

Biggest thing for me though would be to buy a next generation PC with copious amounts of processor power for the increased workload that would come with working on HD files.

But it probably wouldn't hurt for me to get a cable card NOW just to get it all sussed out before the day they decide to shut the analog down.



lpwcomp said:


> One option that hasn't been mentioned: buy a Series 2 with lifetime service and use it for your middleman.


This is for the second DVR to help recover corrupted programs, right?


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> "Update tools" installs the PPC tivodecode on a Mac, thus 'breaking' kmttg in the process.
> 
> I remembered having to manually download the intel version previously, so found the download link (though it's kind of hidden, not in the main 'installation on Mac' page IIRC).
> 
> Is there some reason you can't have a fat version of tivodecode? or even if necessary, download either the ppc or intel version? (Does tivodecode even run on PPC machines?)


 I don't have a Mac to test on so it's difficult for me to keep that package up to date since I do so blindly. I updated kmttg_MacOSX_tools_v0p8l.zip to use Intel binaries by default for tivodecode. There's also PPC version included in the package for those that need it, and I updated instructions in the Mac installation Wiki about using the PPC version. If you have a chance please try updating tools package again from kmttg to see if it works?


----------



## lpwcomp

christheman said:


> This is for the second DVR to help recover corrupted programs, right?


Yes, but it would only work for SD recordings, which is what I thought all of yours were. Are you also recording OTA? Or from clear QAM?


----------



## wmcbrine

mattack said:


> (Does tivodecode even run on PPC machines?)


Yes.


----------



## mattack

oops, I actually meant *does kmttg* even run/work successfully on ppc machines nowadays.


----------



## glaviolette

Maybe I'm just an idiot, but I had *no* idea that adding my tivo.com login information would provide more accurate programming information (For my old Tivo HD). I just happened to be (finally) trying out the Remote Control functions (I initially hadn't as I thought I had read it was limited) and then afterwards I noticed the data was WAY more accurate.

Maybe add a little note to the docs on file naming?

http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/File_Naming/

Just my $.02.

Otherwise all is working wonderfully! Thanks for your time for all the work!

-g


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> oops, I actually meant *does kmttg* even run/work successfully on ppc machines nowadays.


 It should. I keep kmttg compatible with Java 5 (1.5) intentionally to support the older Macs.


----------



## moyekj

glaviolette said:


> Maybe I'm just an idiot, but I had *no* idea that adding my tivo.com login information would provide more accurate programming information (For my old Tivo HD). I just happened to be (finally) trying out the Remote Control functions (I initially hadn't as I thought I had read it was limited) and then afterwards I noticed the data was WAY more accurate.
> 
> Maybe add a little note to the docs on file naming?
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/File_Naming/
> 
> Just my $.02.
> 
> Otherwise all is working wonderfully! Thanks for your time for all the work!
> 
> -g


 I added a note at the top of that Wiki page about it.


----------



## glaviolette

moyekj said:


> I added a note at the top of that Wiki page about it.


Thanks!


----------



## christheman

lpwcomp said:


> Yes, but it would only work for SD recordings, which is what I thought all of yours were. Are you also recording OTA? Or from clear QAM?


I just record from SD cable movie channels in analog so far. Otherwise I don't know what it is you are asking.


----------



## Hcour

I have a 1TB hd in my Tivo, but iirc it doesn't actually use the whole 1TB. What is the correct space amount I should enter into the "Disk Usage" "Total Disk Space"? Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

Hcour said:


> I have a 1TB hd in my Tivo, but iirc it doesn't actually use the whole 1TB. What is the correct space amount I should enter into the "Disk Usage" "Total Disk Space"? Thanks.


It generally depends on what model Tivo and the model hard drive, but I was experimenting with my Tivo HD with a 1 TB. It came to about 910GB, totally filled to the maximum.


----------



## lpwcomp

christheman said:


> I just record from SD cable movie channels in analog so far. Otherwise I don't know what it is you are asking.


I was confused by your mention of "HD recordings" but I guess you were talking about what you could do in the future.

Be aware that if you install a cable card, you *might* lose access to the analog channels. You would probably still be able to record from the SD digital channels and the recordings would be smaller than if they were recorded from the HD channels but you would have no control over the quality.

When I am recording an old movie, I use the SD version of the channel as opposed to the HD but the recording is still larger than the same recording made from an analog source at basic quality.


----------



## Soapm

Was working fine and it still works fine on my Tivo Premier but my TivoHD reboots every time I try to pull the now playing list. Any thoughts where to start looking for the problem? I upgraded to kmttg_v1p0b.zip but no luck, still reboots at 384/1566. So it pulls three times then reboots...

This is the kernel log...



Code:


Jul  4 23:00:01 (none) kernel: /tvbin/podapp: Version 3! (ecmPid=0x010F) 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel: Illegal read at 5e958000 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel: do_page_fault #2: sending signal 11 to swedishChef(336) 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel: $0 : 00000000 801b0000 00000000 5e957ffe 5e94f620 000089de 000081fc 7f4ff308 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel: $8 : 00000000 0000b792 00000001 000000b5 5e0cbf90 7fa7f658 00000000 0270c000 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel: $16: 7f4ff318 7f4ff308 5e0ee2b8 00000003 00000000 00000000 7f4ff3f0 00000000 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel: $24: 00000000 00445bbc                   04aeaac0 7f4ff298 7f4ff378 00ed11d4 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel: Hi : 00000000 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel: Lo : 00000000 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel: epc  : 00ed15c4    Tainted: P  
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel: Status: 80008413 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel: Cause : 00800008 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:        800e12f0 800e130c 800e57b4 800e5b08 800e745c  
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:        00ed15c4 00ed11d4 00ecf780 00e7edc4 004bdabc 00e7cd04 04a2d898 0045e69c 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:        0125d50c 04a310cc 00440c80 01267548 04a310cc 04a30f38 04a788b8 04a2d898 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:        04a305cc 04a2cf90 04a2bca0 04a2e4c8 04a3bdac 04a3bcb0 04a3bb60 04a3ad34 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:        
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvVideoGutsActivity <336> strayed! 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel: pc 0xed15c4 status 0x80008413 cause 0x800008 bva 00000000 hi 00000000 lo 00000000 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel: R00 0x00000000  R01 0x801b0000  R02 0x00000000  R03 0x5e957ffe   
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel: R04 0x5e94f620  R05 0x000089de  R06 0x000081fc  R07 0x7f4ff308   
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel: R08 0x00000000  R09 0x0000b792  R10 0x00000001  R11 0x000000b5   
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel: R12 0x5e0cbf90  R13 0x7fa7f658  R14 0x00000000  R15 0x0270c000   
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel: R16 0x7f4ff318  R17 0x7f4ff308  R18 0x5e0ee2b8  R19 0x00000003   
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel: R20 0x00000000  R21 0x00000000  R22 0x7f4ff3f0  R23 0x00000000   
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel: R24 0x00000000  R25 0x00445bbc  R26 0x00000000  R27 0x00000000   
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel: R28 0x04aeaac0  R29 0x7f4ff298  R30 0x7f4ff378  R31 0x00ed11d4   
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:  
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:   tcd 1 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:   hpk Gen06 
Jul  4 23:03:2
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:   build b-11-0-mr @443357 2011.01.05-1632 release-mips [] 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:   pack 11.0k-01-2 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:   read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:   read 0x04000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:   read 0x04200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:   read 0x04400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:   read 0x04600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:   read 0x04800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:   read 0x04a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:   read 0x04c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:   read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ab08000 /platform/lib/libmp3dec.so 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ab58000 /platform/lib/libcdsassetsentinelasf.so 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:   read 0x2aba0000 /platform/lib/libmomcds.so 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:   read 0x2abe8000 /platform/lib/libmomasf.so 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ac38000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ad18000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ad68000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:   read 0x2adb0000 /lib/librt.so.1 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:   read 0x2ae08000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:   0x00ed15c4 0x00ed11d4 0x00ecf780 0x00e7edc4 0x004bdabc 0x00e7cd04 0x04a2d898  
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:   0x0045e69c 0x0125d50c 0x04a310cc 0x00440c80 0x01267548 0x04a310cc 0x04a30f38  
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:   0x04a788b8 0x04a2d898 0x04a305cc 0x04a2cf90 0x04a2bca0 0x04a2e4c8 0x04a3bdac  
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:   0x04a3bcb0 0x04a3bb60 0x04a3ad34  
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT 
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel:  
Jul  4 23:03:23 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvVideoGutsActivity <336>: unexpected signal 11 
Jan  1 18:00:31 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan  1 18:00:31 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00020000


----------



## ThAbtO

Soapm said:


> Was working fine and it still works fine on my Tivo Premier but my TivoHD reboots every time I try to pull the now playing list. Any thoughts where to start looking for the problem? I upgraded to kmttg_v1p0b.zip but no luck, still reboots at 384/1566. So it pulls three times then reboots...


It might be because of the amount of recordings you have. Try limiting the Playlist fetches.


----------



## Soapm

ThAbtO said:


> It might be because of the amount of recordings you have. Try limiting the Playlist fetches.


How do I do that? I would love to be able to tell it certain files to pull. I got over 120 episodes of that girl that I need to remove and format for the wife.


----------



## ThAbtO

Soapm said:


> How do I do that? I would love to be able to tell it certain files to pull. I got over 120 episodes of that girl that I need to remove and format for the wife.


Under Configuration, Tivos tab, NPL fetches, set to 3. 
1 fetch = 128 recordings
0 = unlimited


----------



## christheman

lpwcomp said:


> I was confused by your mention of "HD recordings" but I guess you were talking about what you could do in the future.
> 
> Be aware that if you install a cable card, you *might* lose access to the analog channels. You would probably still be able to record from the SD digital channels and the recordings would be smaller than if they were recorded from the HD channels but you would have no control over the quality.
> 
> When I am recording an old movie, I use the SD version of the channel as opposed to the HD but the recording is still larger than the same recording made from an analog source at basic quality.


That's correct. I was thinking about what accommodations I might need to make in the future in order to carry on with digital. I guess at the time I wasn't considering that there is also an SD version for each channel I can get now.

I record in analog SD at Tivo best quality (720x480 or DVD spec). So by your accounts going to digital would likely save me space. It may be that the analog encoder on the Tivo might inflate file size, but not the bit rate, as a tradeoff, or maybe the digital SD bit rate is more compressed than what I have now.

In any event I am getting bit rates of about 5-7 Mbps (measured by VideoRedo) and 6-8Mbps (measured by KMTTG) for the same video.

As long as the bit rate doesn't drop down below 4 Mbps (as per VideoRedo), I think I could probably live with it. Otherwise I would just have to down convert from HD to get a nice enough bit rate.


----------



## Soapm

ThAbtO said:


> Under Configuration, Tivos tab, NPL fetches, set to 3.
> 1 fetch = 128 recordings
> 0 = unlimited


Cool, that works except it pulls from the top o the list which are my newer recordings. Anyway to tell it to pull the old ones first?

Also, why does it pull differently from my premier as it does from my TivoHD? My premier has 987 recordings and it appears to pull them 16 at a time. so I get 16/987 then 32/987 etc... Anyway to get it to take a "smaller gulp" on the TivoHD? I figure the difference must be in the tivo since I'm using the same software in both scenarios.


----------



## moyekj

For some odd reason a while back TiVo changed series 4 software to only return a max of 16 recordings at a time instead of 128 as is case with series 3 software.

Most likely what is happening is there is 1 recording on your TiVo causing problems for TiVo TTG server. Since you know approximately where it fails you could try deleting shows in that range (restoring as needed from Recently Deleted folder) until it works and narrow in on which one is causing problems. You can use a browser to control precisely what shows to retrieve as shown below.
Use the "ItemCount" url option to control how many items to retrieve, and the "AnchorOffset" url option to control starting point. Thus, for example to retrieve most recent shows 10-15 it would be something like:


Code:


https://192.168.1.121/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=5&AnchorOffset=10

(Obviously replace IP above with your TiVo IP). You will have to allow your browser a security exception and login with "tivo" as username and your 10 digit MAK as password.


----------



## Soapm

moyekj said:


> Use the "ItemCount" url option to control how many items to retrieve, and the "AnchorOffset" url option to control starting point. Thus, for example to retrieve most recent shows 10-15 it would be something like:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> https://192.168.1.121/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=5&AnchorOffset=10
> 
> (Obviously replace IP above with your TiVo IP).


Where do I find these? Are they in a config file or where would i make the changes? Directly in a browser???

I tried sticking in in a browser and it says authentication required but no matter what I enter seems to be wrong???


----------



## moyekj

Soapm said:


> Where do I find these? Are they in a config file or where would i make the changes? Directly in a browser???
> 
> I tried sticking in in a browser and it says authentication required but no matter what I enter seems to be wrong???


I just realized the problem you are having is with your series 3 TiVo HD unit which still has the "expired cookie" problem (that was fixed for series 4 in 20.3 software update), so this browser method is not going to work for you anyway...


----------



## moyekj

soapm, rename your current kmttg.jar and replace with the one in this zip file which I configured to limit NPL retrieval (using curl downloads) to 5 items at a time. This way you can narrow down to within 5 shows where it is failing. Just make sure to turn off "Java downloads" option if you are using that since I didn't update that in this special version.


----------



## waynomo

I have a TiVoHD. It is my understanding that TiVoHDs will not play MP4 video files. I have an video MP4 file that I won't to watch on my HDTV using my TiVoHD. I put the file in my TiVo folder on my PC. It doesn't show up when I browse to my computer from my TiVo along with my other files that do.

Can I use KMTTG to convert this file to a format that my TivoHD will play? I don't see an appropriate encoding profile that will work.

TY


----------



## Soapm

moyekj said:


> soapm, rename your current kmttg.jar and replace with the one in this zip file which I configured to limit NPL retrieval (using curl downloads) to 5 items at a time. This way you can narrow down to within 5 shows where it is failing. Just make sure to turn off "Java downloads" option if you are using that since I didn't update that in this special version.


Ok, thanks, it got to 515/1568 then rebooted. How do i narrow that down to 5 shows on the tivo? Do i just count down the NPL 515 shows? If so I could probably do that fairly easy with the web version of pytivo since I can see the NPL that way.

I suspect it has to be shows I transferred over using pytivo so when it restarts I will begin by deleting all those shows.


----------



## Soapm

moyekj said:


> I just realized the problem you are having is with your series 3 TiVo HD unit which still has the "expired cookie" problem (that was fixed for series 4 in 20.3 software update), so this browser method is not going to work for you anyway...


Googling that says to change the date on the computer to pre- 2/16 and I should be fine. I will try that also.


----------



## Soapm

Soapm said:


> Googling that says to change the date on the computer to pre- 2/16 and I should be fine. I will try that also.


Changing the date to 2012 didn't work... Still rebooted at 520/1569.


----------



## Soapm

So I was reading this this thread and saw this.



> Moyekj added the --cookie "sid=abc" curl command line argument to kmttg


So what happened to the fix? Is it no longer working or did I somehow get a version with it removed?


----------



## Soapm

I think I found my own answer. On 2/16 an alternative cookie handling was added. I am guessing an adjustment was made to that in this last release???



> v0p9l (2/16/2013)
> 
> FIXES
> 
> *Changed to use alternative cookie handling* for downloads using curl to workaround recent TiVo http server issue of handing out expired session id cookie.





> v1p0a (5/25/2013)
> 
> Added -v command line option for printing out current kmttg version.
> *Added --cookie-jar cookieFile option back to curl-based download tasks*.


----------



## ThAbtO

There seems to be an update coming to the Series 3, 11.0m. It might be the cookie fix we have been waiting for.


----------



## ThAbtO

Is there a way to have KMTTG, when doing NPL fetches (when NPL fetches were limited), to fetch the next set(s) when we refresh the NPL?


----------



## howards

waynomo said:


> I have a TiVoHD. It is my understanding that TiVoHDs will not play MP4 video files. I have an video MP4 file that I won't to watch on my HDTV using my TiVoHD. I put the file in my TiVo folder on my PC. It doesn't show up when I browse to my computer from my TiVo along with my other files that do.
> 
> Can I use KMTTG to convert this file to a format that my TivoHD will play? I don't see an appropriate encoding profile that will work.
> 
> TY


Use pyTivo to transcode the file to Tivo format from MP4. KMTTG can call pyTivo for pushes, or you can access pyTivo shares on your Tivo the same way you access TivoDesktop shares.


----------



## Soapm

ThAbtO said:


> There seems to be an update coming to the Series 3, 11.0m. It might be the cookie fix we have been waiting for.


Oh Boy, that means I better locate and install the script that re-hacks my OS. I didn't install it on this Tivo since new OS's weren't being released.

Hopefully this is the fix but in the mean time I'm using pyTivo to offload the files and will use kmttg to format them from there. Hopefully that will work.


----------



## Soapm

Soapm said:


> I think I found my own answer. On 2/16 an alternative cookie handling was added. I am guessing an adjustment was made to that in this last release???


Just curious, where are the old versions of kmttg? I wanted to test v0p9l to see if it would run but I can't find the archives.

Nevermind, found it... http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/downloads/detail?name=kmttg_v0p9l.zip&can=2&q=


----------



## Soapm

Soapm said:


> Just curious, where are the old versions of kmttg? I wanted to test v0p9l to see if it would run but I can't find the archives.
> 
> Nevermind, found it... http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/downloads/detail?name=kmttg_v0p9l.zip&can=2&q=


The old version didn't work, still rebooted so I guess I need to locate the bad file or just start deleting as many as possible.


----------



## ThAbtO

Soapm said:


> The old version didn't work, still rebooted so I guess I need to locate the bad file or just start deleting as many as possible.


You can start by comparing what shows got onto the Kmttg list until you get to the ones that has not listed yet. Delete a few of those, refresh kmttg, restore 1 or so, and repeat.


----------



## Soapm

ThAbtO said:


> You can start by comparing what shows got onto the Kmttg list until you get to the ones that has not listed yet. Delete a few of those, refresh kmttg, restore 1 or so, and repeat.


I deleted all the shows transferred to the Tivo using pyTivo and that seems to have cleared the error. Should have taken this advice from the start...



> Most likely what is happening is there is 1 recording on your TiVo causing problems for TiVo TTG server.


----------



## moyekj

v1p0c version has been released. Highlights of this release:
* File->Search Table... (Ctrl-S) menu item added. Brings up search dialog for tables SHOW column (if you're like me with many season passes for example this makes it easier to find one).
* Right mouse popup menu for table rows associated with keyboard shortcuts. keyboard_shortcuts Wiki updated with latest keyboard shortcuts and popup menu items.
* New "Show Information" dialog for RPC enabled (series 4) TiVos to give detailed show information + artwork similar to show details for TiVo HDUI.
* Auto Transfers->Service->Install,Start,Stop,Remove menu entries updated to run in background mode and print error messages for failures.

Consult release_notes Wiki for all the details.


----------



## christheman

I had an idea with regards to the partial download issue. Does anyone else who is having this issue NOT have an inline cable company booster amplifier located near the entry point of their house?

We have one, and it is on the same circuit as our outdoor well pump and also our basement sump pump. The booster amp itself is powered by a light-duty external "wall wart" type of power supply. Every time one of these pumps kicks on, the voltage swings just a tiny bit all around the house. I imagine there is more of a voltage swing on that particular circuit. I am thinking that since booster amps are commonly used, that this may be a common cause of the partial download issue.

I have my Tivo on a UPS already, but it is all the way across the house from the cable booster amp. I did that to prevent it from brownout or blackout flickering, a different issue we often have which has destroyed a couple Tivos in the past. 

Before I run out to get another UPS, do any other homeowners have the partial download problem but NOT have a booster amp on their premise? (it may be difficult to tell if you live in a condo or apt)

Thanks
Chris


----------



## ThAbtO

christheman said:


> I had an idea with regards to the partial download issue. Does anyone else who is having this issue NOT have an inline cable company booster amplifier located near the entry point of their house?
> 
> We have one, and it is on the same circuit as our outdoor well pump and also our basement sump pump. The booster amp itself is powered by a light-duty external "wall wart" type of power supply. Every time one of these pumps kicks on, the voltage swings just a tiny bit all around the house. I imagine there is more of a voltage swing on that particular circuit. I am thinking that since booster amps are commonly used, that this may be a common cause of the partial download issue.
> 
> I have my Tivo on a UPS already, but it is all the way across the house from the cable booster amp. I did that to prevent it from brownout or blackout flickering, a different issue we often have which has destroyed a couple Tivos in the past.
> 
> Before I run out to get another UPS, do any other homeowners have the partial download problem but NOT have a booster amp on their premise? (it may be difficult to tell if you live in a condo or apt)
> 
> Thanks
> Chris


How about running an extension cord to another outlet on a different circuit.


----------



## christheman

ThAbtO said:


> How about running an extension cord to another outlet on a different circuit.


Nocando. Every available outlet in the basement comes off of that same circuit. Across the basement the furnace/AC would probably do the same on its circuit.


----------



## brykasch

Well I had been a big fan of the program, was easy to use could easily transfer files. Now when Tivo had the issue a while back it caused kmttg to break essentially for me. Everyone said hey just download the new version its fine. I got it, and extracted ran it , it asks to download files I tell it to and nothing ever happens. tried an older version, and nada same thing just sits there.

Any suggestions?

Using v1p0c


----------



## moyekj

Follow installation instructions here (assuming you are using windows):
http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/windows_installation

If you still have trouble post here more details about exactly what the problem is and include all messages in the message window (you can use cut and paste).


----------



## windracer

I love the Season Pass transfer ability of kmttg. Being able to export/import SPs from one box to another is pretty handy! :up:

I did notice, however, that my custom WishList titles don't transfer across. Instead, they show up with their original title (the TiVo-generated one). For example, I have a WishList called "Rays Baseball" which includes the category Sports:Baseball and then Title keywords "RAYS" and "MLB". If I transfer that WishList via kmttg, it will appear as "RAYS, MLB" on the target box so I have to go and manually rename it. 

Is there any way to bring that custom name across? Minor issue, I realize ...


----------



## moyekj

windracer said:


> I love the Season Pass transfer ability of kmttg. Being able to export/import SPs from one box to another is pretty handy! :up:
> 
> I did notice, however, that my custom WishList titles don't transfer across. Instead, they show up with their original title (the TiVo-generated one). For example, I have a WishList called "Rays Baseball" which includes the category Sports:Baseball and then Title keywords "RAYS" and "MLB". If I transfer that WishList via kmttg, it will appear as "RAYS, MLB" on the target box so I have to go and manually rename it.
> 
> Is there any way to bring that custom name across? Minor issue, I realize ...


 Yes, that's expected and I have no control over it. Same thing happens if you use kmttg to create a new wishlist using "WL" button. You are actually forced to supply a wishlist name, but the name isn't actually used by TiVo to name the wishlist. See Wishlists Wiki page for more details on Wishlists created via RPC by kmttg.

You will note that the tivo.com online season pass manager doesn't even list your auto record wishlists and hence you have no ability to copy them over to a new TiVo. So while with kmttg although the naming won't come out right at least you can still copy them over. Especially for complicated wishlists it can be a big time saver. Also I don't think the iOS app allows you to create arbitrary wishlists either as can be done with kmttg.


----------



## windracer

moyekj said:


> You will note that the tivo.com online season pass manager doesn't even list your auto record wishlists and hence you have no ability to copy them over to a new TiVo. So while with kmttg although the naming won't come out right at least you can still copy them over. Especially for complicated wishlists it can be a big time saver.


Oh, absolutely, and thanks for that! I thought I would ask, but should have figured if the solution to the WishList naming was simple, you would have implemented it already.  Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

windracer said:


> Oh, absolutely, and thanks for that! I thought I would ask, but should have figured if the solution to the WishList naming was simple, you would have implemented it already.  Thanks!


 I spent many hours looking into it and can't find a way. I also looked hard to find a way to be able to list/manage wishlists that are not setup as auto-record but didn't see any way to access those. There may be a way, but I haven't found it and of course there's no documentation or guidance on any of this RPC stuff.


----------



## skisail

I record to tivo series 4 from antenna. 
all I want to do is 1) put a few shows on my laptop and 2) have the potential to make dvd video discs.

I have v1p0c and recorded and played 2 shows. recording a 3rd and power outage stopped it at 23'. those 23' played.
BUT, now the NPL won't download saying MAK and IP are wrong, but they're not.

then I get "curl: (7) couldn't connect to host"

after I get this straightened out i'd like some hand holding on basic settings and configs. while they're all explained as features, they don't show benefits of one over the other. this help would probably be best off line. I ain't too sharp -

thanks


----------



## brykasch

Well I downloaded the newest version, it kept timing out trying to download the additional files. tbh I think they should have a option that includes them all as well. But when I extracted them to the folder things seem to be working now. thank goodness.


----------



## orangepick

I have Tivo Premiere w/ 20.3.1 and kmttg v1p0c running on OSX 10.8.4, I have been downloading using kmttg on this machine since the cookie problem, and rarely have a problem (maybe once every couple months). Both the Mac and the Tivo are hardwired to the same router. For the past week, I am getting partial files downloaded (without error from curl). I tried tivo desktop from a pc on the same file and I get the correct file size. Here is the info kmttg displays. In this case kmttg gets 192.5mb everytime, and TivoDesktop gets 3.06GB (the correct size). Any ideas?
-------------------------
>> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO /Volumes/Ext Outdated/Tivo Recordings/Rules of Engagement - Les-bro (07_11_2013).mpg ...
"/usr/bin/curl" --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie sid=abc --cookie-jar "/tmp/cookie1601568307314562797.tmp" --url "(http)://192.168.1.128:80/download/Rules%20of%20Engagement.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=13671193" | "/Users/ken/kmttg_v1p0c/tivodecode/tivodecode" --mak MAK --no-verify --out "/Volumes/Ext Outdated/Tivo Recordings/Rules of Engagement - Les-bro (07_11_2013).mpg" -
/Volumes/Ext Outdated/Tivo Recordings/Rules of Engagement - Les-bro (07_11_2013).mpg: size=183.54 MB elapsed=0:00:49 (31.42 Mbps)
---DONE--- job=download_decrypt output=/Volumes/Ext Outdated/Tivo Recordings/Rules of Engagement - Les-bro (07_11_2013).mpg
-------------------------


----------



## moyekj

A couple of things you can try:
1. Turn off option to combine download & decrypt
2. Turn on java downloads option


----------



## orangepick

Thanks for the quick response. ok, with turn off combine download & decrypt and turn on java download options. It fails at the same place in the file. Two things seem strange, the file fails in the same place for kmttg and that it Tivo desktop can download it completely. I have rebooted the tivo, the router, the computer, any other suggestions?

--------------------------
>> DOWNLOADING /Volumes/Ext Outdated/Tivo Recordings/Rules of Engagement - Les-bro (07_11_2013).TiVo ...
(http)://192.168.1.128:80/download/Rules%20of%20Engagement.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=13671193
(http)://192.168.1.128:80/download/Rules%20of%20Engagement.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=13671193: Premature EOF
/Volumes/Ext Outdated/Tivo Recordings/Rules of Engagement - Les-bro (07_11_2013).TiVo: size=183.56 MB elapsed=0:00:59 (26.10 Mbps)
Download failed to file: /Volumes/Ext Outdated/Tivo Recordings/Rules of Engagement - Les-bro (07_11_2013).TiVo

--------------------------


----------



## ThAbtO

Most likely there is a video or audio glitch in that location of the recording. View it on the Tivo at the point (time @ the end of the file transferred). You can pause it at the point just after those glitches and refresh Kmttg and select "Resume Downloads" in the file menu. (Don't forget to rename the file you already have, or it will get overwritten.)


----------



## moyekj

Resume downloads doesn't work any more for series 4 units so it's turned off.

Likely for TiVo Desktop you have "Fast Transfers" enabled which is downloading in TS container which is able to download that show in that mode. You can turn that on in kmttg as well under Program Options:
"Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format"

However note that for TS .TiVo files:
1. tivodecode can't decrypt them properly
2. You won't be able to use combined download/decrypt obviously since tivodecode doesn't work


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> However note that for TS .TiVo files:
> 1. tivodecode can't decrypt them properly


BTW, I swear somewhere on the project site it says that tivodecode DOES work (or says something like "usually works").. Though I too tried turning it on recently, for faster downloads.. Then tivodecode would bus error on me.


----------



## orangepick

Thanks for the info! I was able to download the entire file .tivo. Is there a way to play the .tivo on a mac?


----------



## moyekj

It works in SOME cases. But for me most often fails or even if it doesn't fail when I play back resulting .mpg it has improperly decrypted segments that pixelate. So in general I would say it DOES NOT work. I do use TS downloads but I'm using VideoRedo for decrypt/qsfix.


----------



## moyekj

orangepick said:


> Thanks for the info! I was able to download the entire file .tivo. Is there a way to play the .tivo on a mac?


 Not that I know of. Perhaps what you can try is transferring it back to your TiVo and then transfer that one back to your Mac again in PS .TiVo mode to see if that downloads. While you are at it you can try tivodecode first on it to see if that works, but it most likely will fail.


----------



## mattack

orangepick said:


> Thanks for the info! I was able to download the entire file .tivo. Is there a way to play the .tivo on a mac?


Wait, I'm confused.. HOW did you download it? I have a show with a glitch too, and the broken resume downloads (due to Tivo) is a pain.. I can't seem to transfer it to my TivoHD either (it gets stuck with the "it will transfer after existing transfers are done", yet of course there are no existing transfers.. and I have rebooted the TivoHD several times).

You can decode the .tivo file *on the Mac* the same way kmttg does -- with the tivodecode program.

But if you mean that turning off the combine download & decode makes the download fully work, that'd be great. (Though maybe that means tivodecode gets confused at that point.. that's an issue to deal with later.)


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> Not that I know of. Perhaps what you can try is transferring it back to your TiVo and then transfer that one back to your Mac again in PS .TiVo mode to see if that downloads. While you are at it you can try tivodecode first on it to see if that works, but it most likely will fail.


After I find out how he successfully downloaded.. Is it possible to download the file, leave it as .Tivo, transfer it to my TivoHD.. then 'resume from paused point' from there?

That is most likely kind of silly, if I really can download the entire show.. But may be useful at other times (downloading something just to offload -- leave it in .tivo format).


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> Wait, I'm confused.. HOW did you download it? I have a show with a glitch too, and the broken resume downloads (due to Tivo) is a pain.. I can't seem to transfer it to my TivoHD either (it gets stuck with the "it will transfer after existing transfers are done", yet of course there are no existing transfers.. and I have rebooted the TivoHD several times).
> 
> You can decode the .tivo file *on the Mac* the same way kmttg does -- with the tivodecode program.
> 
> But if you mean that turning off the combine download & decode makes the download fully work, that'd be great. (Though maybe that means tivodecode gets confused at that point.. that's an issue to deal with later.)


 His download fails in PS container mode but works in TS container mode. Problem with that is tivodecode can't properly decrypt TS .TiVo files so you need something like VideoRedo to decrypt to use that mode.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> After I find out how he successfully downloaded.. Is it possible to download the file, leave it as .Tivo, transfer it to my TivoHD.. then 'resume from paused point' from there?
> 
> That is most likely kind of silly, if I really can download the entire show.. But may be useful at other times (downloading something just to offload -- leave it in .tivo format).


 Transfer directly to your TiVoHD and then you can resume downloads from there.


----------



## mattack

AS I EXPLAINED, I CANNOT TRANSFER IT TO MY TIVO HD. It thinks that there is a transfer already going on.


----------



## sanjonny

Happens on both b and c versions.

Had a couples files just basically hang while transferring, rebooted a couple times and gave up on transferring the files, and now, TWPdelete is also not working. This all was working until the last couple days

Obviously this is on tivo 3/HD, error below. Waiting for some recordings to finish to reboot tivo Again. Not sure if something changed on the tivo side or what....

Tivowebplus itselft is not working now, but that sometimes happens when a few commands do not work. Something a bit strange is going on as usually the TWP will not lock, even when kmttg cannot communicate with the tivo.

metadata job completed: 0:00:00
---DONE--- job=metadata output=E:\tivo recordings\mpg\Ultimate Predators - Jaws of Death (13-07_13_2013).mpg.txt
68 SHOWS, 338 GB USED, 322 GB FREE

Live From Daryl's House - John Rzeznik
Recorded Thu 07/11/2013 11:00 AM on 1732=PLDHD, Duration=60 mins, EpisodeNumber=115, PAUSE POINT: 0.4%
John Rzeznik performs. 
>> DOWNLOADING C:\tivo\\tivo\Ultimate Predators - Jaws of Death (13-07_13_2013).TiVo ...
C:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie sid=abc --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\JONATH~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie6148677617025057525.tmp --url http://192.168.0.33:80/download/Ultimate Predators.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=3133336 --output "C:\tivo\\tivo\Ultimate Predators - Jaws of Death (13-07_13_2013).TiVo" 
>> Issuing TivoWebPlus show delete request: http://192.168.0.33:8080/confirm/del/3104189
67 SHOWS, 332 GB USED, 328 GB FREE
TWP Delete: connection failed: http://192.168.0.33:8080/confirm/del/3104189
java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect

The Larry Sanders Show - As My Career Lay Dying
Recorded Thu 07/11/2013 12:30 AM on 354=VH1CLP, Duration=32 mins, EpisodeNumber=606, PAUSE POINT: 10.5%
Hank worries about life after the show; Artie thinks about producing other talk shows. Guest stars: Lea Thompson, Pat Sajak and Bob Costas. 
>> Issuing TivoWebPlus show delete request: http://192.168.0.33:8080/confirm/del/3103500
66 SHOWS, 331 GB USED, 329 GB FREE
TWP Delete: connection failed: http://192.168.0.33:8080/confirm/del/3103500
java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
'TiVo Suggestions' 2 SHOWS, 4 GB USED
66 SHOWS, 331 GB USED, 329 GB FREE
>> Getting Now Playing List from sanjonny ...
C:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\JONATH~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie6753453099086981056.tmp --url https://192.168.0.33/TiVoConnect?Co...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\DOCUME~1\JONATH~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\NPL947697750062479827.tmp 
NPL job completed: 0:00:23
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=sanjonny
68 SHOWS, 338 GB USED, 322 GB FREE

Live From Daryl's House - John Rzeznik
Recorded Thu 07/11/2013 11:00 AM on 1732=PLDHD, Duration=60 mins, EpisodeNumber=115, PAUSE POINT: 0.4%
John Rzeznik performs. 
>> Issuing TivoWebPlus show delete request: http://192.168.0.33:8080/confirm/del/3104189
67 SHOWS, 332 GB USED, 328 GB FREE
TWP Delete: connection failed: http://192.168.0.33:8080/confirm/del/3104189
java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect


----------



## gtaylor

The now playing info in my 'Castle' folder used to look like this:

Castle 
Castle [Ep 101] - Flowers for Your Grave 
Castle [Ep 102] - Nanny McDead 
Castle [Ep 103] - Hedge Fund Homeboys 
Castle [Ep 104] - Hell Hath No Fury

But now it looks like this:

Castle 
Castle - 3XK 
Castle - 47 Seconds 
Castle - A Chill Goes Through Her Veins 
Castle - A Dance With Death

Episode info appears to still be listed in all my other folders.

Did I do something? If so, what? Can I get the info back?

Thanks,

gary

p.s. kmttg v1p0c


----------



## moyekj

What kind of TiVo do you have and is episode info for those shows listed on the TiVo? Since everything else has episode info I'd say the information is likely missing for those shows. If it's a series 3, supplying your tivo.com login information under kmttg config->Tivo tab if you haven't already may help.


----------



## gtaylor

Well, it's working now. 

Must have been a memory leak somewhere.

I launched kmttg and it was taking forever to load, so I checked system resources and ram usage was at 98%.

kmttg config looked good, so I rebooted the pc.

Now it's listing everything just as it did last week.

FYI, it is a 2-tuner Premiere. Before the reboot I had cycled kmttg and pyTivo numerous times. Had a couple instances of Chrome running and a couple explorer windows open.

Thanks,

gary

Edit to add, had also cycled Tivo Playlist several times before the reboot.


----------



## sanjonny

sanjonny said:


> Happens on both b and c versions.
> 
> Had a couples files just basically hang while transferring, rebooted a couple times and gave up on transferring the files, and now, TWPdelete is also not working. This all was working until the last couple days
> 
> Obviously this is on tivo 3/HD, error below. Waiting for some recordings to finish to reboot tivo Again. Not sure if something changed on the tivo side or what....
> 
> Tivowebplus itselft is not working now, but that sometimes happens when a few commands do not work. Something a bit strange is going on as usually the TWP will not lock, even when kmttg cannot communicate with the tivo.


Answering my own question as it turns out that sometimes the tivo when it gets low on space, likes to nuke the var directory (which contained tivowebplus) which is what happened to me, hence why kmttg was not able to communicate.

Another issue in separate thread found while downloading......


----------



## sanjonny

So I am recording the Tour de France and of course some of the stages are long and in HD. I have a 5+hour recording that horked up during downloading from the S3 today after it was about 4.5 hours thru.

In the past, this would fail and be noted in the log, but it looks like it tried to download it again and could not get a connection, but this also threw away the already downloaded 4.5 hours of show downloaded (like 20GBs or more).

I have not changed any settings but obviously, on such a big file, I would normally just resume from where the transfer dropped, but in this case, the file is gone to the heavens. Was this behavior changed on recent updates and if so, can I put in request number 1 to have it restored back to how it was, because now I have to wait many hours to download the file again.....

Okay, it was 15GB and about 4 hours.

>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'a11 640mx c24film dc' TO FILE E:\tivo recordings\encode\Rick Steves Europe Travel Skills (21-07_13_2013).mkv ...
C:\kmttg\handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe -i "E:\tivo recordings\cut\Rick Steves Europe Travel Skills (21-07_13_2013).mpg" -t 1 -f mkv -s 1,2,3,4 -e x264 --loose-anamorphic --decomb -P --x264-tune film --cfr -q 24.0 -a 1 --aencoder lame -B 128 -6 dpl1 -D 1 -C 3 -Q 3 --gain 4 -X 640 -m -x ref=3:bframes=4:b-adapt=2:subme=7:direct=auto:nr=200 -v -o "E:\tivo recordings\encode\Rick Steves Europe Travel Skills (21-07_13_2013).mkv" 
http://192.168.0.33:80/download/2013 Tour de France.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=3114071: Read timed out
C:\tivo\\tivo\2013 Tour de France - Stage 15 (05-07_14_2013).TiVo: size=14799.32 MB elapsed=3:47:32 (9.09 Mbps)
Download failed to file: C:\tivo\\tivo\2013 Tour de France - Stage 15 (05-07_14_2013).TiVo
2013 Tour de France - Stage 15 (05-07_14_2013).TiVo: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING C:\tivo\\tivo\Caddyshack The Inside Story (10-07_14_2013).TiVo ...
http://192.168.0.33:80/download/Caddyshack The Inside Story.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=3134121


----------



## ThAbtO

sanjonny said:


> So I am recording the Tour de France and of course some of the stages are long and in HD. I have a 5+hour recording that horked up during downloading from the S3 today after it was about 4.5 hours thru.
> 
> In the past, this would fail and be noted in the log, but it looks like it tried to download it again and could not get a connection, but this also threw away the already downloaded 4.5 hours of show downloaded.
> 
> I have not changed any settings but obviously, on such a big file, I would normally just resume from where the transfer dropped, but in this case, the file is gone to the heavens. Was this behavior changed on recent updates and if so, can I put in request number 1 to have it restored back to how it was, because now I have to wait many hours to download the file again.....


It has always been that way. You can just blame it on "Overwrite Existing Files." You should rename the file before it downloads again or resumes.


----------



## sanjonny

ThAbtO said:


> It has always been that way. You can just blame it on "Overwrite Existing Files." You should rename the file before it downloads again or resumes.


Overwrite existing files is not checked, (and has not been to prevent this exact thing from happening) and the file is gone. This is a changed behavior as in the past the file would just be there.

I am even trying undelete stuff, but that usually will not work on such a big file.


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> Overwrite existing files is not checked, (and has not been to prevent this exact thing from happening) and the file is gone. This is a changed behavior as in the past the file would just be there.
> 
> I am even trying undelete stuff, but that usually will not work on such a big file.


 In File Settings if I have "Overwrite existing files" unchecked and try and download a title that is already downloaded I get as expected:
SKIPPING DOWNLOAD, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: ...

The download task though will remove a file that failed to download correctly since for that situation you normally want subsequent tasks to fail as well if the download doesn't complete. Going through check-in history delete after any type of download failure was added way back on 2/18/2010 so it's nothing new/recent.


----------



## Hi8

I'm new to kmttg - so far I Love it!

I have a SlingBox and tried to set it up for capture... but get this when I attempt a connect.



Code:


>> CAPTURING SLINGBOX TO C:\kmttg_v1p0c\slingbox_2013_07_16_07_27_14.ts ...
"C:\Perl64\bin\perl.exe" "C:\kmttg_v1p0c\slingbox\rec2.pl" -stdout -ip 192.168.2.254 -port 5201 -pass ****** -vbw 4000 -vs 5 | "C:\kmttg_v1p0c\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe" -fflags +genpts -i - -vcodec copy -acodec ac3 -ab 224k -y -f mpegts "C:\kmttg_v1p0c\slingbox_2013_07_16_07_27_14.ts"
Capture to file failed: C:\kmttg_v1p0c\slingbox_2013_07_16_07_27_14.ts
Exit code: 1
ffmpeg version N-53033-g56ba331 Copyright (c) 2000-2013 the FFmpeg developers
  built on May 13 2013 22:18:29 with gcc 4.7.3 (GCC)
  configuration: --enable-gpl --enable-version3 --disable-w32threads --enable-avisynth --enable-bzlib --enable-fontconfig --enable-frei0r --enable-gnutls --enable-iconv --enable-libass --enable-libbluray --enable-libcaca --enable-libfreetype --enable-libgsm --enable-libilbc --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libopencore-amrnb --enable-libopencore-amrwb --enable-libopenjpeg --enable-libopus --enable-librtmp --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libsoxr --enable-libspeex --enable-libtheora --enable-libtwolame --enable-libvo-aacenc --enable-libvo-amrwbenc --enable-libvorbis --enable-libvpx --enable-libx264 --enable-libxavs --enable-libxvid --enable-zlib
  libavutil      52. 31.100 / 52. 31.100
  libavcodec     55.  9.100 / 55.  9.100
  libavformat    55.  7.100 / 55.  7.100
  libavdevice    55.  0.100 / 55.  0.100
  libavfilter     3. 65.100 /  3. 65.100
  libswscale      2.  3.100 /  2.  3.100
  libswresample   0. 17.102 /  0. 17.102
  libpostproc    52.  3.100 / 52.  3.100
No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it. at C:\kmttg_v1p0c\slingbox\rec2.pl line 173.
pipe:: Invalid data found when processing input


----------



## moyekj

Sounds like it can't connect to the Slingbox. Double check Slingbox settings:
IP (Make sure you can "ping" that IP from command line)
port
admin password

I assume you followed instructions on slingbox_capture Wiki to get the port number and password?

Also what Slingbox model are you trying this for? Older Slingbox Solo models won't work.


----------



## Hi8

moyekj said:


> Sounds like it can't connect to the Slingbox. Double check Slingbox settings:
> IP (Make sure you can "ping" that IP from command line)
> port
> admin password
> 
> I assume you followed instructions on slingbox_capture Wiki to get the port number and password?
> 
> Also what Slingbox model are you trying this for? Older Slingbox Solo models won't work.


You were right.... I had the port set wrong should have been 5001 !

it's working now Thanks!!


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> In File Settings if I have "Overwrite existing files" unchecked and try and download a title that is already downloaded I get as expected:
> SKIPPING DOWNLOAD, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: ...
> 
> The download task though will remove a file that failed to download correctly since for that situation you normally want subsequent tasks to fail as well if the download doesn't complete. Going through check-in history delete after any type of download failure was added way back on 2/18/2010 so it's nothing new/recent.


Here is what I think has changed... Just my experiences and memory and guesses.

Before, if there was a network interruption, kmttg would usually get stuck in the download task. Basically, it would not download anymore, but the timer would still tick. So I might come back from a downloaded file that had a problem and let's say, should have downloaded in a half hour, but at 3 hours, is 3/4 downloaded but not increasing (timer still ticking). I would then cancel the task, the file would be there, I would then rename it and set the tivo to resume downloading around where the network timeout happened.

For example, say I was downloading jon is great.tivo and it hung at 22 minutes of play of 30 minutes. I would cancel and rename it to jon is great part 1 and then use resume download to pick it back up from 22 minutes in the playtime.

The downloading attempts 2,3,4 seems to have happened rather recently, or did not work the way it is now, because I have used the prior protocol many times when network wonkiness caused issues and it has been much more recent than 2010. Maybe the checks for redownloading or whatever have changed or the detection for hung downloads has changed.

I would suggest, especially for big files, that it is much better to be able to pick up where you left off, than to restart as it now does. Or possibly if it has to automatically restart the download, to leave the original file and name the second attempt jon is great 2 for attempt 2, jon is great 3.tivo for attempt 3 or something similar.

That way if there are significant errors, you do not lose the original hard network work done and all the time spent. (I am fine with cleaning up the files or whatever, that is why I leave overwrite off)

Because if you have spotty networks, you might never be able to download a big file. I would much rather have it fail, leave the file and move on and let me sort it out than to automatically try to redownload it and overwrite all the existing work already done.


----------



## moyekj

You can change # download attempts under "Program Options". Perhaps for your case you would prefer to set it to 1 so that there will be no attempts to try again. Still, if kmttg detected there was a problem with the download even with only 1 attempt it will be deleted.

I guess I disagree with leaving behind partial downloads. In no scenario do I want unintended partial downloads which may give you the impression at first that nothing is wrong until you go play it back and discover it's not all there. If file is missing completely then you know something went wrong and to go try again. Especially now that series 4 downloads "resume" option doesn't even work anymore having a partial download becomes totally useless. I can understand where having a series 3 unit it may be somewhat useful to have partial download and then you can figure out where it stopped and do a resume download again to get the rest of it and then edit to put them back together, but that seems like a huge hassle and easier just to try re-download the whole thing.
If your network is so unreliable that this happens all the time then it would be worth pursuing fixing that perhaps by wiring PC to TiVo for downloads instead of using wireless.


----------



## cweb

Wasn't there a button in kmttg that was under the file tab that allowed you to just run atomic parsley on a file? Maybe it was somewhere else, I no longer seem to be able to find it.


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> Wasn't there a button in kmttg that was under the file tab that allowed you to just run atomic parsley on a file? Maybe it was somewhere else, I no longer seem to be able to find it.


 It will be under FILES tab but only if you configure kmttg to point to AtomicParsley binary under Programs tab.


----------



## Hi8

I just installed and have been playing around with kmttg.

I have been transferring shows from both my TiVos. The strange this is that one of my TiVos does not show any protected files/shows from the recordings from HBO.

I even have the same show that I recorded on both the same night... one is protected and the other is not? None of the HBO recorded shows have the lock.

I have transferred 3 shows and they all play fine.

I'm hoping that the new upgrade 11m doesn't; take this away?

anybody seen this?

see attachment, screen grab from each NPListing 2 different TiVos


----------



## Hi8

I've been testing with the SlingBox capture ... works fine until I try entering a channel change in the field box...



Code:


> CAPTURING SLINGBOX TO C:\kmttg_v1p0c\slingbox_2013_07_16_15_34_15.ts ...
"C:\Perl64\bin\perl.exe" "C:\kmttg_v1p0c\slingbox\rec2.pl" -stdout -ip 192.168.2.254 -port 5001 -pass XXXXXXX -vbw 4000 -vs 5 -dur 300.0 -chan 1910 | "C:\kmttg_v1p0c\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe" -fflags +genpts -i - -vcodec copy -acodec ac3 -ab 224k -y -f mpegts "C:\kmttg_v1p0c\slingbox_2013_07_16_15_34_15.ts"
Capture to file failed: C:\kmttg_v1p0c\slingbox_2013_07_16_15_34_15.ts
Exit code: 1
ffmpeg version N-53033-g56ba331 Copyright (c) 2000-2013 the FFmpeg developers
  built on May 13 2013 22:18:29 with gcc 4.7.3 (GCC)
  configuration: --enable-gpl --enable-version3 --disable-w32threads --enable-avisynth --enable-bzlib --enable-fontconfig --enable-frei0r --enable-gnutls --enable-iconv --enable-libass --enable-libbluray --enable-libcaca --enable-libfreetype --enable-libgsm --enable-libilbc --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libopencore-amrnb --enable-libopencore-amrwb --enable-libopenjpeg --enable-libopus --enable-librtmp --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libsoxr --enable-libspeex --enable-libtheora --enable-libtwolame --enable-libvo-aacenc --enable-libvo-amrwbenc --enable-libvorbis --enable-libvpx --enable-libx264 --enable-libxavs --enable-libxvid --enable-zlib
  libavutil      52. 31.100 / 52. 31.100
  libavcodec     55.  9.100 / 55.  9.100
  libavformat    55.  7.100 / 55.  7.100
  libavdevice    55.  0.100 / 55.  0.100
  libavfilter     3. 65.100 /  3. 65.100
  libswscale      2.  3.100 /  2.  3.100
  libswresample   0. 17.102 /  0. 17.102
  libpostproc    52.  3.100 / 52.  3.100
cmd: 135 err: 5 172 at C:\kmttg_v1p0c\slingbox\rec2.pl line 165.
pipe:: Invalid data found when processing input


----------



## moyekj

Hi8 said:


> I've been testing with the SlingBox capture ... works fine until I try entering a channel change in the field box...
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> > CAPTURING SLINGBOX TO C:\kmttg_v1p0c\slingbox_2013_07_16_15_34_15.ts ...
> "C:\Perl64\bin\perl.exe" "C:\kmttg_v1p0c\slingbox\rec2.pl" -stdout -ip 192.168.2.254 -port 5001 -pass XXXXXXX -vbw 4000 -vs 5 -dur 300.0 -chan 1910 | "C:\kmttg_v1p0c\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe" -fflags +genpts -i - -vcodec copy -acodec ac3 -ab 224k -y -f mpegts "C:\kmttg_v1p0c\slingbox_2013_07_16_15_34_15.ts"
> Capture to file failed: C:\kmttg_v1p0c\slingbox_2013_07_16_15_34_15.ts
> Exit code: 1
> ffmpeg version N-53033-g56ba331 Copyright (c) 2000-2013 the FFmpeg developers
> built on May 13 2013 22:18:29 with gcc 4.7.3 (GCC)
> configuration: --enable-gpl --enable-version3 --disable-w32threads --enable-avisynth --enable-bzlib --enable-fontconfig --enable-frei0r --enable-gnutls --enable-iconv --enable-libass --enable-libbluray --enable-libcaca --enable-libfreetype --enable-libgsm --enable-libilbc --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libopencore-amrnb --enable-libopencore-amrwb --enable-libopenjpeg --enable-libopus --enable-librtmp --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libsoxr --enable-libspeex --enable-libtheora --enable-libtwolame --enable-libvo-aacenc --enable-libvo-amrwbenc --enable-libvorbis --enable-libvpx --enable-libx264 --enable-libxavs --enable-libxvid --enable-zlib
> libavutil      52. 31.100 / 52. 31.100
> libavcodec     55.  9.100 / 55.  9.100
> libavformat    55.  7.100 / 55.  7.100
> libavdevice    55.  0.100 / 55.  0.100
> libavfilter     3. 65.100 /  3. 65.100
> libswscale      2.  3.100 /  2.  3.100
> libswresample   0. 17.102 /  0. 17.102
> libpostproc    52.  3.100 / 52.  3.100
> cmd: 135 err: 5 172 at C:\kmttg_v1p0c\slingbox\rec2.pl line 165.
> pipe:: Invalid data found when processing input


I don't have a Slingbox Pro (which uses rec2.pl script) to test with, but the rec350.pl script used with Slingbox 350/500 works for channel changing for me. Comparing the 2 scripts I do see a difference. So perhaps edit the slingbox\rec2.pl script and change:


Code:


    sling_cmd(0x87, $ircmds . pack("x448 v4", 3, 0, 0, 0));

to:


Code:


    sling_cmd(0x87, $ircmds . pack("x456 v4", 3, 0, 0, 0));

i.e. change 448 to 456 to see if that works.


----------



## Hi8

That fixed it thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## moyekj

Hi8 said:


> That fixed it thanks!


 Guess I'll check in that change to rec2.pl for next release then.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> You can change # download attempts under "Program Options". Perhaps for your case you would prefer to set it to 1 so that there will be no attempts to try again. Still, if kmttg detected there was a problem with the download even with only 1 attempt it will be deleted.
> 
> I guess I disagree with leaving behind partial downloads. In no scenario do I want unintended partial downloads which may give you the impression at first that nothing is wrong until you go play it back and discover it's not all there. If file is missing completely then you know something went wrong and to go try again. Especially now that series 4 downloads "resume" option doesn't even work anymore having a partial download becomes totally useless. I can understand where having a series 3 unit it may be somewhat useful to have partial download and then you can figure out where it stopped and do a resume download again to get the rest of it and then edit to put them back together, but that seems like a huge hassle and easier just to try re-download the whole thing.
> If your network is so unreliable that this happens all the time then it would be worth pursuing fixing that perhaps by wiring PC to TiVo for downloads instead of using wireless.


Well, isn't that why the log is red and wouldn't that be enough notification that the download was not finished? It might not just be the computer, heck, networks can get cranky for any reason, this doesn't happen all the time, but in the past, it was an easy fix. I just hate to see that the 5 hours spent trying to download would be wasted over and over. Plus, sometimes files get screwed up and will not finish downloading ( who knows why but it happens in tivo world) and I think some of the file is better than nothing in certain cases.

Tivos continuing removal of functionality from the premieres is making me nuts and I am using my HD more than ever because of their stupidity. I cannot see why I cannot schedule shows on my tivo using the app if my ipad is broken, but for some reason, tivo will not let me.

Anyway, I am sure I am not the only one who would like it to just error out and not overwrite when something goes wrong. The HDs are slow to download, it is not like the premieres so 5 hour shows take forever in HD to download and resuming them is preferable to it wiping the file out, and like I said, maybe the detection is different or something, but this change is recent, last few months.

I see your point about partial files, but isn't that the whole reason users get to decide to use the overwrite files option or not? Those who want them overwritten can, but others might not want the partials overwritten for the obvious reasons stated.


----------



## moyekj

There's been no changes to failed download deletion in years. You can look at change log history and code for "download.java" for example:
http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/code/2668/log/?path=/trunk/src/com/tivo/kmttg/task/download.java

I've added another option under File Settings for next release to give you option to get behavior you want:
"Delete failed downloads" (on by default).

If you want to test it out there's a beta version of kmttg.jar with that option added in this zip file.


----------



## SiB57

I searched the thread and haven't see this question yet, so apologies if it was already asked.

Is there a problem with some show names and adding them to the auto transfers list? Two (admittedly bad) summer shows "Whodunnit?" and "Whose Line is it Anyway?" both have a ? in them and both do not transfer for me automatically. Those are the only two shows (of a LOT of shows) that I've had problems with so wondering if it's an issue with the ? in the show name. I checked the auto.ini file and they're both in there, but they won't downloaded, but do transfer if I do it manually.

Thanks


----------



## moyekj

SiB57 said:


> I searched the thread and haven't see this question yet, so apologies if it was already asked.
> 
> Is there a problem with some show names and adding them to the auto transfers list? Two (admittedly bad) summer shows "Whodunnit?" and "Whose Line is it Anyway?" both have a ? in them and both do not transfer for me automatically. Those are the only two shows (of a LOT of shows) that I've had problems with so wondering if it's an issue with the ? in the show name. I checked the auto.ini file and they're both in there, but they won't downloaded, but do transfer if I do it manually.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, since regex matching is used for matching titles the ? if left unescaped will prevent matching, so you will need to escape the ? for those. I've added the following note to the auto_transfers Wiki page:


> NOTE: For titles that contain special characters such as ? or any other character that has special meaning for Regex you will need to escape it. Thus, for example if you setup an auto transfer for series with title "Whodunnit?" you would actually have to make it "Whodunnit\?" for it to work.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> There's been no changes to failed download deletion in years. You can look at change log history and code for "download.java" for example:
> http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/code/2668/log/?path=/trunk/src/com/tivo/kmttg/task/download.java
> 
> I've added another option under File Settings for next release to give you option to get behavior you want:
> "Delete failed downloads" (on by default).
> 
> If you want to test it out there's a beta version of kmttg.jar with that option added in this zip file.


Believe it or not, I am having the exact opposite problem. Occasionally, a download will fail to acquire the full recording w/o generating an error. The larger problem is that the particular show that has exhibited this problem is being pushed to a remote TiVo. I record it in both SD (for the push) and HD (for my viewing), so if I know the transfer has not completed successfully, I can try the HD, which so far has been successful. I'm just afraid that at some point I'm not going to find out until it is too late.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Believe it or not, I am having the exact opposite problem. Occasionally, a download will fail to acquire the full recording w/o generating an error. The larger problem is that the particular show that has exhibited this problem is being pushed to a remote TiVo. I record it in both SD (for the push) and HD (for my viewing), so if I know the transfer has not completed successfully, I can try the HD, which so far has been successful. I'm just afraid that at some point I'm not going to find out until it is too late.


 Yes, that is nothing new where due to a glitch of some sort the TiVo server just stops serving up the file without any indication of an error, so as far as client goes (kmttg) the download completed without error. It was those problem shows that made the "resume download" option useful (which TiVo "broke" for series 4 units, though broke is not quite accurate as it was never an officially supported feature in the 1st place).


----------



## christheman

moyekj said:


> Yes, that is nothing new where due to a glitch of some sort the TiVo server just stops serving up the file without any indication of an error, so as far as client goes (kmttg) the download completed without error. It was those problem shows that made the "resume download" option useful (which TiVo "broke" for series 4 units, though broke is not quite accurate as it was never an officially supported feature in the 1st place).


So far I've asked about transferring a "partially downloaded" show between two Tivo Premieres to get the rest of the show, but the answer I got was that doing so would about double my Tivo charges, as both Premieres would need to be "activated."

Would it be possible to use a Tivo Mini as a second unit to transfer the shows internally - and possibly fix broken Tivo files for PC download? Has anyone tried this and accomplished anything?


----------



## SiB57

moyekj said:


> Yes, since regex matching is used for matching titles the ? if left unescaped will prevent matching, so you will need to escape the ? for those. I've added the following note to the auto_transfers Wiki page:


Great thanks, I'll try it!


----------



## lpwcomp

christheman said:


> Would it be possible to use a Tivo Mini as a second unit to transfer the shows internally - and possibly fix broken Tivo files for PC download? Has anyone tried this and accomplished anything? If that worked then at least I wouldn't need to pay for the TV Guide services twice.


No, as the TiVo Mini streams, it does not transfer. It has no storage unit to which it could be transferred.


----------



## christheman

lpwcomp said:


> No, as the TiVo Mini streams, it does not transfer. It has no storage unit to which it could be transferred.


Gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> There's been no changes to failed download deletion in years. You can look at change log history and code for "download.java" for example:
> http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/code/2668/log/?path=/trunk/src/com/tivo/kmttg/task/download.java
> 
> I've added another option under File Settings for next release to give you option to get behavior you want:
> "Delete failed downloads" (on by default).
> 
> If you want to test it out there's a beta version of kmttg.jar with that option added in this zip file.


I completely believe you, you write the code so you should know, but has there been a change to the detection or something? Because it has only been recently that instead of hanging due to network timeout or whatever, that it would try to redownload again. I would say the last few months. Maybe it just had not happened much on my machine or I caught the hang before the detection did and cancelled it before it got a chance to wipe the file, who knows? I comb thru the logs pretty regularly.

Anyway, thank you so much for putting in the Option to not delete the file. These Tour de France stages can be very long, sometimes 6+hours to download, so I would much rather have the part and partial download the rest if something goes wrong than wait another 6 hours. I more than anyone wish that the downloads could be premiere fast, but nope!

Again, thanks for adding in this option, it might not be widely used, but it will be definitely appreciated by those who do use it.


----------



## IPbUnSJ5njOL

Hi,

Wow, this is an old, long thread. I guess people just keep adding new questions here instead of creating new threads?

I was wondering about the following:

1) Can KMTTG on the Mac be made to show the VideoRedo section in the configuration tab? If VideoRedo is better than ProjectX (and if not better is at least still under active development), then I'd like to use it via Wine. I currently use wine to use the latest windows version of comskip.exe by pointing to a shell script that passes the arguments and it works great, so I'd like to try the same with VideoRedo, but it isn't even listed in the Mac KMTTG configuration...

2) I'd like to achieve the following with advanced file naming: have the name be different based on whether it's a movie or a TV show. I saw the advanced file naming section and see how it's supposed to work, but I also want it to work with auto sub-folders, but only when it's a TV show. The following doesn't work the way I'd expect:

[mainTitle][" (" movieYear ")"][/ "Season " season][/ SeriesEpNumber " - " episodeTitle]

Am I missing something? Is it possible to get something like that to work? The resulting output puts _ in place of the / even though I don't have the / in quotes and am not trying for it to be a literal string. I want to use it as the folder separator keyword, and I want that in the conditional so it's only used if season and episodeTitle don't equate to null...

Thanks for such great software.


----------



## moyekj

IPbUnSJ5njOL said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wow, this is an old, long thread. I guess people just keep adding new questions here instead of creating new threads?
> 
> I was wondering about the following:
> 
> 1) Can KMTTG on the Mac be made to show the VideoRedo section in the configuration tab? If VideoRedo is better than ProjectX (and if not better is at least still under active development), then I'd like to use it via Wine. I currently use wine to use the latest windows version of comskip.exe by pointing to a shell script that passes the arguments and it works great, so I'd like to try the same with VideoRedo, but it isn't even listed in the Mac KMTTG configuration...
> 
> 2) I'd like to achieve the following with advanced file naming: have the name be different based on whether it's a movie or a TV show. I saw the advanced file naming section and see how it's supposed to work, but I also want it to work with auto sub-folders, but only when it's a TV show. The following doesn't work the way I'd expect:
> 
> [mainTitle][" (" movieYear ")"][/ "Season " season][/ SeriesEpNumber " - " episodeTitle]
> 
> Am I missing something? Is it possible to get something like that to work? The resulting output puts _ in place of the / even though I don't have the / in quotes and am not trying for it to be a literal string. I want to use it as the folder separator keyword, and I want that in the conditional so it's only used if season and episodeTitle don't equate to null...
> 
> Thanks for such great software.


1. I don't think any version of VideoRedo works via Wine because it relies heavily on Windows DirectX
2. The keyword to make sub-folders is [/] not just /. I think this template works for what you want to do:
[mainTitle][" (" movieYear ")"]["[/]Season " season]["[/]" SeriesEpNumber][" - " episodeTitle]

Examples:
"Covert Affairs [Ep 401] - Vamos" would come out as:
Covert Affairs/Season 04/s04e01 - Vamos.TiVo

"Superbad [2007]" would come out as:
Superbad (2007).TiVo


----------



## IPbUnSJ5njOL

Thanks for replying. 

1. That's a shame. I just assumed it would work the same way... Oh well...

2. "The keyword to make sub-folders is [/] not just /." I know, but I read "You can define multiple space separated fields within square brackets" and I misunderstood that to mean I didn't need the square brackets around the / if using multiple fields in one block. Thanks for providing an example that works.

I had another question. Well more of a feature request, actually. Comskip doesn't work well to trim the very beginning or ending of shows that don't start at the right time. For instance a show starts 10 seconds after the hour, and there is no commercial between it and the previous show. So I'm using a custom script to use ffmpeg to trim the final encoded mp4. The amount of time that needs to be trimmed is generally consistent on a show/channel basis. For example for me, The Daily Show is 20 seconds past the hour and Love It or List It is 10 seconds.

How hard would it be to enhance the custom command to be different for each auto transfer configuration, the same way you can specify a different comskip.ini override? I'm thinking of simply building one large custom command that uses logic based on the name of the file to determine how much to trim, but I thought a different custom command per auto transfer might make sense...


----------



## moyekj

IPbUnSJ5njOL said:


> How hard would it be to enhance the custom command to be different for each auto transfer configuration, the same way you can specify a different comskip.ini override? I'm thinking of simply building one large custom command that uses logic based on the name of the file to determine how much to trim, but I thought a different custom command per auto transfer might make sense...


 For something like that you can make a custom encoding profile that calls a script which does the main encoding and calls ffmpeg a 2nd time within the script to do the trimming. i.e. The custom encoding profile can be a script as well, it doesn't have to be a call to ffmpeg or handbrake.


----------



## ShayL

moyekj, is there anyway that kmttg can prevent a mac running Mountain Lion from sleeping? The transfers take a long time and my computer can go to sleep. Apple changed their sleeping behavior in Mountain Lion.


----------



## ThAbtO

ShayL said:


> moyekj, is there anyway that kmttg can prevent a mac running Mountain Lion from sleeping? The transfers take a long time and my computer can go to sleep. Apple changed their sleeping behavior in Mountain Lion.


About the only thing to do is to disable sleep mode.


----------



## IPbUnSJ5njOL

moyekj said:


> For something like that you can make a custom encoding profile that calls a script which does the main encoding and calls ffmpeg a 2nd time within the script to do the trimming. i.e. The custom encoding profile can be a script as well, it doesn't have to be a call to ffmpeg or handbrake.


Thanks. I hadn't thought of that. KMTTG is so versatile! Thanks again! 

There will be some donating coming your way eventually...


----------



## ShayL

ThAbtO said:


> About the only thing to do is to disable sleep mode.


You can use something like caffeine. Handbrake just put it that feature in the last release.


----------



## IPbUnSJ5njOL

This feature would be cool... 

I don't really need to batch process solely at night since the only thing that's really intensive is the encoding. Everything else can be done whenever.

So I thought, let me find a way to send the handbrakecli job directly to the Handbrake GUI so I can use it's queue to pause encoding when necessary.

Then I thought, why not just see if there is some way to manually pause the process. Found this:

http://osxdaily.com/2013/05/30/pause-resume-app-process-mac-os-x/

Then I remembered I use atMonitor and it has it built in to be able to select a process from the list and pause it with a button.

Tested it and it worked great...

But THEN I thought, "Gee, wouldn't it be cool if KMTTG just had a pause button right there in its GUI to manually pause only the encoding... And perhaps some type of configuration to auto pause at certain times of day..."

So I thought I'd mention it...


----------



## IPbUnSJ5njOL

moyekj said:


> For something like that you can make a custom encoding profile that calls a script which does the main encoding and calls ffmpeg a 2nd time within the script to do the trimming. i.e. The custom encoding profile can be a script as well, it doesn't have to be a call to ffmpeg or handbrake.


FYI, I realized that handbrakecli has arguments to let you trim the beginning and ending in the same command that does the encoding. SO EASY.


----------



## mattack

BTW, the conditional naming is really cool. I have had 'extra' spaces in my downloads for a while, since for shows that had them, I wanted the episode #.. but when it didn't exist, I'd end up with

7/15/2013 eptitle .mpg
or something like that.

now I made both the eptitle & ep# being conditinal.


----------



## HookdOnTivonics

Nearly every show I'm trying to transfer recently results in a "missing CR" error. What causes this error?
/download/Untold%20History%20of%20the%20United%20States.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1126944&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts: missing CR

I'm using v1p0c.


----------



## moyekj

HookdOnTivonics said:


> Nearly every show I'm trying to transfer recently results in a "missing CR" error. What causes this error?
> /download/Untold%20History%20of%20the%20United%20States.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1126944&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts: missing CR
> 
> I'm using v1p0c.


 Post the full log entry since it's not clear what download mode you are using. From what you posted I see that you do have TS transfers turned on. "Missing CR" I would assume means "Missing Carriage Return" which would seem to imply a script is being used which implies perhaps you have combined download/decrypt option turned on as well as TS transfers. But I need more info:
What download mode are you using exactly? (Post the complete message window log contents associated with downloads will make that clear)
What OS?


----------



## HookdOnTivonics

moyekj said:


> Post the full log entry since it's not clear what download mode you are using. From what you posted I see that you do have TS transfers turned on. "Missing CR" I would assume means "Missing Carriage Return" which would seem to imply a script is being used which implies perhaps you have combined download/decrypt option turned on as well as TS transfers. But I need more info:
> What download mode are you using exactly? (Post the complete message window log contents associated with downloads will make that clear)
> What OS?


Windows 7
Elite on MOCA
VideoRedo
main options checked:metadata, qs fix,ad detect,ad cut, encode
program options checkboxes: download in ts, use java, combine download

Here are 2 failures:


Code:


Untold History of the United States - Bush & Obama: Age of Terror
Recorded Mon 01/14/2013 08:00 PM on 866=SHOWHDP, Duration=56 mins, EpisodeNumber=110, originalAirDate=2013-01-14
>> CREATING d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo.txt ...
https://192.168.1.10:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=1128158
metadata job completed: 0:00:01
---DONE--- job=javametadata output=d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo.txt
SKIPPING METADATA GENERATION, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: d:\TivoFiles\MPEG\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .mpg.txt
SKIPPING METADATA GENERATION, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: e:\TivoFiles\Cut\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .mpg.txt
SKIPPING METADATA GENERATION, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: e:\TivoFiles\Encoded\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .mp4.txt
>> RUNNING AUTOTUNE FOR TiVo: EliteLR
autotune job completed: 0:00:06
---DONE--- job=autotune TiVo=EliteLR
>> DOWNLOADING d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo ...
http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Untold%20History%20of%20the%20United%20States.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1128158&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Untold%20History%20of%20the%20United%20States.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1128158&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts: missing CR
d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo: size=990.08 MB elapsed=0:02:01 (68.64 Mbps)
Download failed to file: d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo
(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo ...
http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Untold%20History%20of%20the%20United%20States.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1128158&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Untold%20History%20of%20the%20United%20States.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1128158&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts: missing CR
d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo: size=4326.48 MB elapsed=0:09:28 (63.90 Mbps)
Download failed to file: d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo
(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo: Download attempt # 3 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo ...
http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Untold%20History%20of%20the%20United%20States.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1128158&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

If I try curl, I get "curl: (56) Received problem 3 in the chunky parser" errors.



Code:


SKIPPING METADATA GENERATION, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo.txt
SKIPPING METADATA GENERATION, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: d:\TivoFiles\MPEG\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .mpg.txt
SKIPPING METADATA GENERATION, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: e:\TivoFiles\Cut\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .mpg.txt
SKIPPING METADATA GENERATION, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: e:\TivoFiles\Encoded\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .mp4.txt
>> RUNNING AUTOTUNE FOR TiVo: EliteLR
autotune job completed: 0:00:06
---DONE--- job=autotune TiVo=EliteLR
>> DOWNLOADING d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo ...
E:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie sid=abc --cookie-jar C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie592227453617479012.tmp --url http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Untold%20History%20of%20the%20United%20States.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1128158&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts --output "d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo" 
d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo: size=813.33 MB elapsed=0:01:39 (68.92 Mbps)
Download failed to file: d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo
Exit code: 56
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0    31    0    31    0     0    442      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   442
  0    31    0    31    0     0    442      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0 1223k    0     0   655k      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:-- 1535k
  0    31    0 4674k    0     0  1483k      0 --:--:--  0:00:03 --:--:-- 2246k
  0    31    0 15.3M    0     0  4072k      0 --:--:--  0:00:03 --:--:-- 5630k
  0    31    0 22.8M    0     0  4729k      0 --:--:--  0:00:04 --:--:-- 6037k
  0    31    0 32.0M    0     0  5591k      0 --:--:--  0:00:05 --:--:-- 6837k
  0    31    0 39.9M    0     0  5962k      0 --:--:--  0:00:06 --:--:-- 7942k
  0    31    0 48.0M    0     0  6259k      0 --:--:--  0:00:07 --:--:-- 9451k
  0    31    0 56.5M    0     0  6527k      0 --:--:--  0:00:08 --:--:-- 8424k
  0    31    0 65.0M    0     0  6755k      0 --:--:--  0:00:09 --:--:-- 8783k
  0    31    0 72.7M    0     0  6857k      0 --:--:--  0:00:10 --:--:-- 8341k
  0    31    0 81.5M    0     0  7038k      0 --:--:--  0:00:11 --:--:-- 8515k
  0    31    0 89.6M    0     0  7134k      0 --:--:--  0:00:12 --:--:-- 8509k
  0    31    0 98.0M    0     0  7237k      0 --:--:--  0:00:13 --:--:-- 8495k
  0    31    0  106M    0     0  7317k      0 --:--:--  0:00:14 --:--:-- 8424k
  0    31    0  114M    0     0  7373k      0 --:--:--  0:00:15 --:--:-- 8494k
  0    31    0  122M    0     0  7460k      0 --:--:--  0:00:16 --:--:-- 8462k
  0    31    0  130M    0     0  7483k      0 --:--:--  0:00:17 --:--:-- 8383k
  0    31    0  138M    0     0  7544k      0 --:--:--  0:00:18 --:--:-- 8395k
  0    31    0  147M    0     0  7581k      0 --:--:--  0:00:19 --:--:-- 8369k
  0    31    0  154M    0     0  7602k      0 --:--:--  0:00:20 --:--:-- 8329k
  0    31    0  163M    0     0  7657k      0 --:--:--  0:00:21 --:--:-- 8320k
  0    31    0  170M    0     0  7644k      0 --:--:--  0:00:22 --:--:-- 8217k
  0    31    0  178M    0     0  7650k      0 --:--:--  0:00:23 --:--:-- 8052k
  0    31    0  186M    0     0  7677k      0 --:--:--  0:00:24 --:--:-- 8057k
  0    31    0  194M    0     0  7691k      0 --:--:--  0:00:25 --:--:-- 8064k
  0    31    0  202M    0     0  7717k      0 --:--:--  0:00:26 --:--:-- 7984k
  0    31    0  210M    0     0  7740k      0 --:--:--  0:00:27 --:--:-- 8180k
  0    31    0  218M    0     0  7760k      0 --:--:--  0:00:28 --:--:-- 8282k
  0    31    0  226M    0     0  7779k      0 --:--:--  0:00:29 --:--:-- 8283k
  0    31    0  235M    0     0  7798k      0 --:--:--  0:00:30 --:--:-- 8348k
  0    31    0  242M    0     0  7802k      0 --:--:--  0:00:31 --:--:-- 8259k
  0    31    0  250M    0     0  7815k      0 --:--:--  0:00:32 --:--:-- 8231k
  0    31    0  259M    0     0  7844k      0 --:--:--  0:00:33 --:--:-- 8332k
  0    31    0  268M    0     0  7879k      0 --:--:--  0:00:34 --:--:-- 8480k
  0    31    0  276M    0     0  7906k      0 --:--:--  0:00:35 --:--:-- 8576k
  0    31    0  285M    0     0  7930k      0 --:--:--  0:00:36 --:--:-- 8743k
  0    31    0  294M    0     0  7953k      0 --:--:--  0:00:37 --:--:-- 8859k
  0    31    0  301M    0     0  7954k      0 --:--:--  0:00:38 --:--:-- 8702k
  0    31    0  310M    0     0  7974k      0 --:--:--  0:00:39 --:--:-- 8638k
  0    31    0  318M    0     0  7979k      0 --:--:--  0:00:40 --:--:-- 8505k
  0    31    0  327M    0     0  8003k      0 --:--:--  0:00:41 --:--:-- 8543k
  0    31    0  334M    0     0  8002k      0 --:--:--  0:00:42 --:--:-- 8378k
  0    31    0  343M    0     0  8023k      0 --:--:--  0:00:43 --:--:-- 8557k
  0    31    0  351M    0     0  8031k      0 --:--:--  0:00:44 --:--:-- 8481k
  0    31    0  360M    0     0  8055k      0 --:--:--  0:00:45 --:--:-- 8674k
  0    31    0  369M    0     0  8066k      0 --:--:--  0:00:46 --:--:-- 8589k
  0    31    0  377M    0     0  8081k      0 --:--:--  0:00:47 --:--:-- 8757k
  0    31    0  386M    0     0  8098k      0 --:--:--  0:00:48 --:--:-- 8753k
  0    31    0  394M    0     0  8110k      0 --:--:--  0:00:49 --:--:-- 8820k
  0    31    0  403M    0     0  8128k      0 --:--:--  0:00:50 --:--:-- 8796k
  0    31    0  412M    0     0  8146k      0 --:--:--  0:00:51 --:--:-- 8894k
  0    31    0  420M    0     0  8144k      0 --:--:--  0:00:52 --:--:-- 8743k
  0    31    0  428M    0     0  8149k      0 --:--:--  0:00:53 --:--:-- 8649k
  0    31    0  436M    0     0  8150k      0 --:--:--  0:00:54 --:--:-- 8555k
  0    31    0  445M    0     0  8171k      0 --:--:--  0:00:55 --:--:-- 8612k
  0    31    0  453M    0     0  8170k      0 --:--:--  0:00:56 --:--:-- 8423k
  0    31    0  462M    0     0  8180k      0 --:--:--  0:00:57 --:--:-- 8567k
  0    31    0  471M    0     0  8196k      0 --:--:--  0:00:58 --:--:-- 8700k
  0    31    0  479M    0     0  8197k      0 --:--:--  0:00:59 --:--:-- 8711k
  0    31    0  487M    0     0  8208k      0 --:--:--  0:01:00 --:--:-- 8620k
  0    31    0  496M    0     0  8220k      0 --:--:--  0:01:01 --:--:-- 8793k
  0    31    0  504M    0     0  8220k      0 --:--:--  0:01:02 --:--:-- 8678k
  0    31    0  513M    0     0  8238k      0 --:--:--  0:01:03 --:--:-- 8727k
  0    31    0  522M    0     0  8244k      0 --:--:--  0:01:04 --:--:-- 8800k
  0    31    0  530M    0     0  8244k      0 --:--:--  0:01:05 --:--:-- 8674k
  0    31    0  538M    0     0  8241k      0 --:--:--  0:01:06 --:--:-- 8498k
  0    31    0  546M    0     0  8248k      0 --:--:--  0:01:07 --:--:-- 8606k
  0    31    0  554M    0     0  8244k      0 --:--:--  0:01:08 --:--:-- 8330k
  0    31    0  563M    0     0  8254k      0 --:--:--  0:01:09 --:--:-- 8392k
  0    31    0  572M    0     0  8266k      0 --:--:--  0:01:10 --:--:-- 8557k
  0    31    0  579M    0     0  8257k      0 --:--:--  0:01:11 --:--:-- 8471k
  0    31    0  587M    0     0  8250k      0 --:--:--  0:01:12 --:--:-- 8278k
  0    31    0  595M    0     0  8251k      0 --:--:--  0:01:13 --:--:-- 8342k
  0    31    0  602M    0     0  8235k      0 --:--:--  0:01:14 --:--:-- 7967k
  0    31    0  609M    0     0  8225k      0 --:--:--  0:01:15 --:--:-- 7645k
  0    31    0  618M    0     0  8239k      0 --:--:--  0:01:16 --:--:-- 7972k
  0    31    0  627M    0     0  8246k      0 --:--:--  0:01:17 --:--:-- 8180k
  0    31    0  635M    0     0  8251k      0 --:--:--  0:01:18 --:--:-- 8260k
  0    31    0  643M    0     0  8256k      0 --:--:--  0:01:19 --:--:-- 8566k
  0    31    0  652M    0     0  8262k      0 --:--:--  0:01:20 --:--:-- 8822k
  0    31    0  661M    0     0  8272k      0 --:--:--  0:01:21 --:--:-- 8791k
  0    31    0  669M    0     0  8278k      0 --:--:--  0:01:22 --:--:-- 8778k
  0    31    0  678M    0     0  8284k      0 --:--:--  0:01:23 --:--:-- 8803k
  0    31    0  686M    0     0  8289k      0 --:--:--  0:01:24 --:--:-- 8811k
  0    31    0  695M    0     0  8290k      0 --:--:--  0:01:25 --:--:-- 8751k
  0    31    0  703M    0     0  8288k      0 --:--:--  0:01:26 --:--:-- 8549k
  0    31    0  712M    0     0  8298k      0 --:--:--  0:01:27 --:--:-- 8637k
  0    31    0  721M    0     0  8312k      0 --:--:--  0:01:28 --:--:-- 8784k
  0    31    0  730M    0     0  8322k      0 --:--:--  0:01:29 --:--:-- 8888k
  0    31    0  739M    0     0  8333k      0 --:--:--  0:01:30 --:--:-- 9060k
  0    31    0  748M    0     0  8338k      0 --:--:--  0:01:31 --:--:-- 9198k
  0    31    0  757M    0     0  8348k      0 --:--:--  0:01:32 --:--:-- 9215k
  0    31    0  765M    0     0  8346k      0 --:--:--  0:01:33 --:--:-- 8936k
  0    31    0  773M    0     0  8350k      0 --:--:--  0:01:34 --:--:-- 8851k
  0    31    0  781M    0     0  8350k      0 --:--:--  0:01:35 --:--:-- 8661k
  0    31    0  789M    0     0  8346k      0 --:--:--  0:01:36 --:--:-- 8500k
  0    31    0  798M    0     0  8351k      0 --:--:--  0:01:37 --:--:-- 8413k
  0    31    0  805M    0     0  8348k      0 --:--:--  0:01:38 --:--:-- 8388k
  0    31    0  813M    0     0  8357k      0 --:--:--  0:01:39 --:--:-- 8505k
curl: (56) Received problem 3 in the chunky parser
(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo ...
E:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie sid=abc --cookie-jar C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie1008054477870285248.tmp --url http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Untold%20History%20of%20the%20United%20States.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1128158&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts --output "d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo" 
d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=0:00:11 (0.00 Mbps)
<h2>Server Busy</h2>
Download failed to file: d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo
Exit code: 0
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0    31    0    31    0     0    508      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   508
  0    31    0    31    0     0    508      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
  0    41    0    41    0     0     34      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--   350
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 1 seconds. 3 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 41 bytes

  0    41    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
  0    41    0    41    0     0     36      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--   394
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 2 seconds. 2 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 41 bytes

  0    41    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
  0    41    0    41    0     0     36      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--   356
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 4 seconds. 1 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 41 bytes

  0    41    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
  0    41    0    41    0     0     37      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--   394
  0    41    0    41    0     0     37      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--   394
(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo: Download attempt # 3 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo ...
E:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie sid=abc --cookie-jar C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie7842018796174325195.tmp --url http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Untold%20History%20of%20the%20United%20States.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1128158&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts --output "d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo" 
d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=0:00:12 (0.00 Mbps)
<h2>Server Busy</h2>
Download failed to file: d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo
Exit code: 0
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0    31    0    31    0     0    436      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   436
  0    31    0    31    0     0    436      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
  0    41    0    41    0     0     29      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--   125
  0    41    0    41    0     0     29      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--   125
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 1 seconds. 3 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 41 bytes

  0    41    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
  0    41    0    41    0     0     36      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--   398
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 2 seconds. 2 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 41 bytes

  0    41    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
  0    41    0    41    0     0     36      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--   362
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 4 seconds. 1 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 41 bytes

  0    41    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
  0    41    0    41    0     0     36      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--   376
(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo: Download attempt # 4 scheduled in 10 seconds.


----------



## moyekj

Reboot your TiVo and turn off TS downloads and try again to see if that works.


----------



## HookdOnTivonics

moyekj said:


> Reboot your TiVo and turn off TS downloads and try again to see if that works.


Same results.


Code:


SKIPPING METADATA GENERATION, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo.txt
SKIPPING METADATA GENERATION, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: d:\TivoFiles\MPEG\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .mpg.txt
SKIPPING METADATA GENERATION, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: e:\TivoFiles\Cut\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .mpg.txt
SKIPPING METADATA GENERATION, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: e:\TivoFiles\Encoded\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .mp4.txt
>> RUNNING AUTOTUNE FOR TiVo: EliteLR
autotune job completed: 0:00:06
---DONE--- job=autotune TiVo=EliteLR
>> DOWNLOADING d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo ...
E:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie sid=abc --cookie-jar C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie1394570500334210245.tmp --url http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Untold%20History%20of%20the%20United%20States.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1128158 --output "d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo" 
d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo: size=187.41 MB elapsed=0:01:08 (23.12 Mbps)
Download failed to file: d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo
Exit code: 56
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0    31    0    31    0     0    144      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   144
  0    31    0    31    0     0    144      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0 19886    0     0   9361      0 --:--:--  0:00:02 --:--:-- 21852
  0    31    0  106k    0     0  43555      0 --:--:--  0:00:02 --:--:-- 84709
  0    31    0 3299k    0     0   947k      0 --:--:--  0:00:03 --:--:-- 1454k
  0    31    0 9257k    0     0  2065k      0 --:--:--  0:00:04 --:--:-- 2832k
  0    31    0 13.2M    0     0  2468k      0 --:--:--  0:00:05 --:--:-- 3171k
  0    31    0 16.6M    0     0  2629k      0 --:--:--  0:00:06 --:--:-- 3905k
  0    31    0 21.6M    0     0  2967k      0 --:--:--  0:00:07 --:--:-- 4433k
  0    31    0 25.9M    0     0  3129k      0 --:--:--  0:00:08 --:--:-- 4650k
  0    31    0 28.6M    0     0  2960k      0 --:--:--  0:00:09 --:--:-- 3701k
  0    31    0 30.3M    0     0  2969k      0 --:--:--  0:00:10 --:--:-- 3519k
  0    31    0 33.5M    0     0  2987k      0 --:--:--  0:00:11 --:--:-- 3452k
  0    31    0 37.1M    0     0  3031k      0 --:--:--  0:00:12 --:--:-- 3126k
  0    31    0 40.8M    0     0  3102k      0 --:--:--  0:00:13 --:--:-- 3055k
  0    31    0 46.4M    0     0  3285k      0 --:--:--  0:00:14 --:--:-- 3986k
  0    31    0 49.2M    0     0  3254k      0 --:--:--  0:00:15 --:--:-- 3849k
  0    31    0 52.2M    0     0  3241k      0 --:--:--  0:00:16 --:--:-- 3822k
  0    31    0 55.6M    0     0  3255k      0 --:--:--  0:00:17 --:--:-- 3826k
  0    31    0 58.9M    0     0  3266k      0 --:--:--  0:00:18 --:--:-- 3709k
  0    31    0 62.5M    0     0  3244k      0 --:--:--  0:00:19 --:--:-- 3133k
  0    31    0 63.2M    0     0  3147k      0 --:--:--  0:00:20 --:--:-- 2819k
  0    31    0 64.4M    0     0  3005k      0 --:--:--  0:00:21 --:--:-- 2291k
  0    31    0 65.1M    0     0  2960k      0 --:--:--  0:00:22 --:--:-- 1934k
  0    31    0 66.3M    0     0  2866k      0 --:--:--  0:00:23 --:--:-- 1450k
  0    31    0 69.4M    0     0  2903k      0 --:--:--  0:00:24 --:--:-- 1477k
  0    31    0 72.2M    0     0  2817k      0 --:--:--  0:00:26 --:--:-- 1626k
  0    31    0 72.3M    0     0  2731k      0 --:--:--  0:00:27 --:--:-- 1560k
  0    31    0 73.6M    0     0  2743k      0 --:--:--  0:00:27 --:--:-- 1754k
  0    31    0 75.1M    0     0  2701k      0 --:--:--  0:00:28 --:--:-- 1880k
  0    31    0 77.2M    0     0  2682k      0 --:--:--  0:00:29 --:--:-- 1601k
  0    31    0 78.6M    0     0  2642k      0 --:--:--  0:00:30 --:--:-- 1551k
  0    31    0 81.1M    0     0  2636k      0 --:--:--  0:00:31 --:--:-- 2050k
  0    31    0 83.1M    0     0  2621k      0 --:--:--  0:00:32 --:--:-- 1954k
  0    31    0 84.9M    0     0  2592k      0 --:--:--  0:00:33 --:--:-- 1975k
  0    31    0 87.5M    0     0  2596k      0 --:--:--  0:00:34 --:--:-- 2092k
  0    31    0 89.5M    0     0  2570k      0 --:--:--  0:00:35 --:--:-- 2146k
  0    31    0 91.6M    0     0  2571k      0 --:--:--  0:00:36 --:--:-- 2157k
  0    31    0 95.0M    0     0  2595k      0 --:--:--  0:00:37 --:--:-- 2427k
  0    31    0 97.3M    0     0  2589k      0 --:--:--  0:00:38 --:--:-- 2571k
  0    31    0 98.9M    0     0  2566k      0 --:--:--  0:00:39 --:--:-- 2354k
  0    31    0  102M    0     0  2581k      0 --:--:--  0:00:40 --:--:-- 2665k
  0    31    0  102M    0     0  2530k      0 --:--:--  0:00:41 --:--:-- 2243k
  0    31    0  104M    0     0  2507k      0 --:--:--  0:00:42 --:--:-- 1849k
  0    31    0  105M    0     0  2485k      0 --:--:--  0:00:43 --:--:-- 1688k
  0    31    0  106M    0     0  2441k      0 --:--:--  0:00:44 --:--:-- 1457k
  0    31    0  109M    0     0  2461k      0 --:--:--  0:00:45 --:--:-- 1485k
  0    31    0  112M    0     0  2473k      0 --:--:--  0:00:46 --:--:-- 1987k
  0    31    0  115M    0     0  2496k      0 --:--:--  0:00:47 --:--:-- 2399k
  0    31    0  119M    0     0  2528k      0 --:--:--  0:00:48 --:--:-- 2902k
  0    31    0  124M    0     0  2574k      0 --:--:--  0:00:49 --:--:-- 3754k
  0    31    0  128M    0     0  2615k      0 --:--:--  0:00:50 --:--:-- 4021k
  0    31    0  133M    0     0  2651k      0 --:--:--  0:00:51 --:--:-- 4302k
  0    31    0  137M    0     0  2674k      0 --:--:--  0:00:52 --:--:-- 4365k
  0    31    0  140M    0     0  2688k      0 --:--:--  0:00:53 --:--:-- 4243k
  0    31    0  143M    0     0  2691k      0 --:--:--  0:00:54 --:--:-- 3853k
  0    31    0  146M    0     0  2711k      0 --:--:--  0:00:55 --:--:-- 3676k
  0    31    0  150M    0     0  2728k      0 --:--:--  0:00:56 --:--:-- 3522k
  0    31    0  153M    0     0  2737k      0 --:--:--  0:00:57 --:--:-- 3399k
  0    31    0  156M    0     0  2741k      0 --:--:--  0:00:58 --:--:-- 3292k
  0    31    0  158M    0     0  2727k      0 --:--:--  0:00:59 --:--:-- 3118k
  0    31    0  161M    0     0  2740k      0 --:--:--  0:01:00 --:--:-- 3058k
  0    31    0  165M    0     0  2758k      0 --:--:--  0:01:01 --:--:-- 3095k
  0    31    0  169M    0     0  2778k      0 --:--:--  0:01:02 --:--:-- 3255k
  0    31    0  173M    0     0  2798k      0 --:--:--  0:01:03 --:--:-- 3478k
  0    31    0  177M    0     0  2818k      0 --:--:--  0:01:04 --:--:-- 3900k
  0    31    0  179M    0     0  2812k      0 --:--:--  0:01:05 --:--:-- 3682k
  0    31    0  182M    0     0  2816k      0 --:--:--  0:01:06 --:--:-- 3533k
  0    31    0  186M    0     0  2826k      0 --:--:--  0:01:07 --:--:-- 3428k
  0    31    0  187M    0     0  2829k      0 --:--:--  0:01:07 --:--:-- 3278k
curl: (56) Received problem 3 in the chunky parser
(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo ...
E:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie sid=abc --cookie-jar C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie8553595690390875011.tmp --url http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Untold%20History%20of%20the%20United%20States.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1128158 --output "d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo" 
d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=0:00:11 (0.00 Mbps)
<h2>Server Busy</h2>
Download failed to file: d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo
Exit code: 0
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0    31    0    31    0     0    356      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   356
  0    31    0    31    0     0    356      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
  0    41    0    41    0     0     33      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--   344
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 1 seconds. 3 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 41 bytes

  0    41    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
  0    41    0    41    0     0     36      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--   350
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 2 seconds. 2 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 41 bytes

  0    41    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
  0    41    0    41    0     0     36      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--   359
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 4 seconds. 1 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 41 bytes

  0    41    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
  0    41    0    41    0     0     36      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--   390
(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo: Download attempt # 3 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo ...
E:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie sid=abc --cookie-jar C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie8573327437861867435.tmp --url http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Untold%20History%20of%20the%20United%20States.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1128158 --output "d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo" 
d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=0:00:11 (0.00 Mbps)
<h2>Server Busy</h2>
Download failed to file: d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo
Exit code: 0
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0    31    0    31    0     0    373      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   373
  0    31    0    31    0     0    373      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
  0    41    0    41    0     0     34      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--   394
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 1 seconds. 3 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 41 bytes

  0    41    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
  0    41    0    41    0     0     36      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--   414
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 2 seconds. 2 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 41 bytes

  0    41    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
  0    41    0    41    0     0     37      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--   436
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 4 seconds. 1 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 41 bytes

  0    41    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
  0    41    0    41    0     0     36      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--   353
(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo: Download attempt # 4 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo ...
E:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie sid=abc --cookie-jar C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie7878513205209659103.tmp --url http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Untold%20History%20of%20the%20United%20States.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1128158 --output "d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo" 
d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo: size=187.41 MB elapsed=0:00:54 (29.11 Mbps)
Download failed to file: d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo
Exit code: 56
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0    31    0    31    0     0    553      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   553
  0    31    0    31    0     0    553      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
  0    41    0    41    0     0     34      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--   347
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 1 seconds. 3 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 41 bytes

  0    41    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
  0    41    0    41    0     0     37      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--   398
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 2 seconds. 2 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 41 bytes

  0    41    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
  0    41    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:02 --:--:--     0
  0    41    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:03 --:--:--     0
  0    41    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:04 --:--:--     0
  0    41    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:05 --:--:--     0
  0    41    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:06 --:--:--     0
  0    41    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:06 --:--:--     0
  0    41    0 1267k    0     0   178k      0 --:--:--  0:00:07 --:--:--  309k
  0    41    0 6011k    0     0   742k      0 --:--:--  0:00:08 --:--:-- 1467k
  0    41    0 11.1M    0     0  1255k      0 --:--:--  0:00:09 --:--:-- 2791k
  0    41    0 16.4M    0     0  1667k      0 --:--:--  0:00:10 --:--:-- 4116k
  0    41    0 21.8M    0     0  2016k      0 --:--:--  0:00:11 --:--:-- 4998k
  0    41    0 27.4M    0     0  2322k      0 --:--:--  0:00:12 --:--:-- 5364k
  0    41    0 32.3M    0     0  2525k      0 --:--:--  0:00:13 --:--:-- 5418k
  0    41    0 37.0M    0     0  2694k      0 --:--:--  0:00:14 --:--:-- 5311k
  0    41    0 41.7M    0     0  2829k      0 --:--:--  0:00:15 --:--:-- 5173k
  0    41    0 47.1M    0     0  3002k      0 --:--:--  0:00:16 --:--:-- 5188k
  0    41    0 52.3M    0     0  3136k      0 --:--:--  0:00:17 --:--:-- 5103k
  0    41    0 57.4M    0     0  3252k      0 --:--:--  0:00:18 --:--:-- 5154k
  0    41    0 62.4M    0     0  3350k      0 --:--:--  0:00:19 --:--:-- 5200k
  0    41    0 67.4M    0     0  3435k      0 --:--:--  0:00:20 --:--:-- 5267k
  0    41    0 71.9M    0     0  3490k      0 --:--:--  0:00:21 --:--:-- 5062k
  0    41    0 76.0M    0     0  3521k      0 --:--:--  0:00:22 --:--:-- 4839k
  0    41    0 80.6M    0     0  3572k      0 --:--:--  0:00:23 --:--:-- 4731k
  0    41    0 85.1M    0     0  3613k      0 --:--:--  0:00:24 --:--:-- 4615k
  0    41    0 90.1M    0     0  3677k      0 --:--:--  0:00:25 --:--:-- 4646k
  0    41    0 95.0M    0     0  3729k      0 --:--:--  0:00:26 --:--:-- 4735k
  0    41    0  100M    0     0  3779k      0 --:--:--  0:00:27 --:--:-- 4920k
  0    41    0  103M    0     0  3774k      0 --:--:--  0:00:28 --:--:-- 4703k
  0    41    0  106M    0     0  3747k      0 --:--:--  0:00:29 --:--:-- 4390k
  0    41    0  109M    0     0  3739k      0 --:--:--  0:00:30 --:--:-- 4054k
  0    41    0  113M    0     0  3730k      0 --:--:--  0:00:31 --:--:-- 3733k
  0    41    0  116M    0     0  3724k      0 --:--:--  0:00:32 --:--:-- 3421k
  0    41    0  120M    0     0  3733k      0 --:--:--  0:00:33 --:--:-- 3502k
  0    41    0  125M    0     0  3759k      0 --:--:--  0:00:34 --:--:-- 3830k
  0    41    0  130M    0     0  3800k      0 --:--:--  0:00:35 --:--:-- 4165k
  0    41    0  135M    0     0  3841k      0 --:--:--  0:00:36 --:--:-- 4532k
  0    41    0  140M    0     0  3870k      0 --:--:--  0:00:37 --:--:-- 4812k
  0    41    0  144M    0     0  3878k      0 --:--:--  0:00:38 --:--:-- 4837k
  0    41    0  148M    0     0  3881k      0 --:--:--  0:00:39 --:--:-- 4717k
  0    41    0  152M    0     0  3881k      0 --:--:--  0:00:40 --:--:-- 4447k
  0    41    0  155M    0     0  3884k      0 --:--:--  0:00:41 --:--:-- 4199k
  0    41    0  160M    0     0  3904k      0 --:--:--  0:00:42 --:--:-- 4156k
  0    41    0  165M    0     0  3934k      0 --:--:--  0:00:43 --:--:-- 4360k
  0    41    0  169M    0     0  3934k      0 --:--:--  0:00:44 --:--:-- 4342k
  0    41    0  173M    0     0  3929k      0 --:--:--  0:00:45 --:--:-- 4320k
  0    41    0  176M    0     0  3923k      0 --:--:--  0:00:46 --:--:-- 4245k
  0    41    0  180M    0     0  3927k      0 --:--:--  0:00:47 --:--:-- 4120k
  0    41    0  184M    0     0  3918k      0 --:--:--  0:00:48 --:--:-- 3782k
  0    41    0  187M    0     0  3932k      0 --:--:--  0:00:48 --:--:-- 3918k
curl: (56) Received problem 3 in the chunky parser
(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo: Download attempt # 5 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo ...
E:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie sid=abc --cookie-jar C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie4805372554087230574.tmp --url http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Untold%20History%20of%20the%20United%20States.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1128158 --output "d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo" 
d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo: size=0.00 MB elapsed=0:00:11 (0.00 Mbps)
<h2>Server Busy</h2>
Download failed to file: d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo
Exit code: 0
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0    31    0    31    0     0    322      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   322
  0    31    0    31    0     0    322      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
  0    41    0    41    0     0     33      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--   369
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 1 seconds. 3 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 41 bytes

  0    41    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
  0    41    0    41    0     0     36      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--   372
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 2 seconds. 2 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 41 bytes

  0    41    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
  0    41    0    41    0     0     37      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--   398
Warning: Transient problem: HTTP error Will retry in 4 seconds. 1 retries 
Warning: left.
Throwing away 41 bytes

  0    41    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
  0    41    0    41    0     0     35      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--   259
(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!
source file not found: d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo
mpeg file not found: d:\TivoFiles\MPEG\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .mpg
vprj file not found: d:\TivoFiles\MPEG\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .VPrj
mpeg file not found: d:\TivoFiles\MPEG\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .mpg
mpeg file not given or doesn't exist: d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo
Configuration saved to file: E:\kmttg\config.ini
Refreshing encoding profiles
VideoRedo Profiles refreshed
SKIPPING METADATA GENERATION, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo.txt
SKIPPING METADATA GENERATION, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: d:\TivoFiles\MPEG\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .mpg.txt
SKIPPING METADATA GENERATION, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: e:\TivoFiles\Cut\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .mpg.txt
SKIPPING METADATA GENERATION, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: e:\TivoFiles\Encoded\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .mp4.txt
>> RUNNING AUTOTUNE FOR TiVo: EliteLR
autotune job completed: 0:00:06
---DONE--- job=autotune TiVo=EliteLR
>> DOWNLOADING d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo ...
http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Untold%20History%20of%20the%20United%20States.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1128158
http IO exception for: http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Untold%20History%20of%20the%20United%20States.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1128158
Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Untold%20History%20of%20the%20United%20States.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1128158
Download failed to file: d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo
(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo ...
http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Untold%20History%20of%20the%20United%20States.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1128158
http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Untold%20History%20of%20the%20United%20States.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1128158: missing CR
d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo: size=685.73 MB elapsed=0:02:25 (39.67 Mbps)
Download failed to file: d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo
(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo: Download attempt # 3 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo ...
http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Untold%20History%20of%20the%20United%20States.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1128158
http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Untold%20History%20of%20the%20United%20States.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1128158: missing CR
d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo: size=1475.59 MB elapsed=0:04:42 (43.89 Mbps)
Download failed to file: d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo
(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo: Download attempt # 4 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo ...
http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Untold%20History%20of%20the%20United%20States.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1128158
http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Untold%20History%20of%20the%20United%20States.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1128158: missing CR
d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo: size=1475.59 MB elapsed=0:04:42 (43.89 Mbps)
Download failed to file: d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo
(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo: Download attempt # 5 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo ...
http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Untold%20History%20of%20the%20United%20States.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1128158
http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Untold%20History%20of%20the%20United%20States.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1128158: missing CR
d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo: size=1475.59 MB elapsed=0:04:43 (43.74 Mbps)
Download failed to file: d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo
(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!
source file not found: d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo
mpeg file not found: d:\TivoFiles\MPEG\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .mpg
vprj file not found: d:\TivoFiles\MPEG\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .VPrj
mpeg file not found: d:\TivoFiles\MPEG\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .mpg
mpeg file not given or doesn't exist: d:\TivoFiles\Raw\Untold History of the United States\(EP110)-Bush and Obama Age of Terror (2013-01-14) .TiVo


----------



## moyekj

I think I recall seeing strange errors like this posted before and it was related to interference from Antivirus or firewall software. Do you have anything like that running?


----------



## HookdOnTivonics

Just the windows firewall. I disabled the antivirus.
It was working a couple weeks ago.


----------



## moyekj

Is it just certain/same shows doing this or all of them you try? Try downloading one that is failing using your browser instead of kmttg to see what happens. You can copy the URL from kmttg message window. When prompted the login is "tivo" and password is your 10 digit MAK. If that still fails then something funky going on with TiVo web server for those shows.


----------



## HookdOnTivonics

Interesting. I tried several other shows.
CBS, TNT, and USA work.
Discovery and Showtime always fail.


----------



## moyekj

HookdOnTivonics said:


> Interesting. I tried several other shows.
> CBS, TNT, and USA work.
> Discovery and Showtime always fail.


 You should try the failing ones with a web browser just to confirm they fail there too. I'm surprised Showtime shows are not CCI protected and allow you to download in the 1st place. Maybe the shows are CCI protected but just not marked that way in metadata which may explain why they fail to download. What provider are you with?


----------



## HookdOnTivonics

I'd rather not say. They might CCI them. 
I tried one from the browser and it failed.


----------



## moyekj

HookdOnTivonics said:


> I'd rather not say. They might CCI them.
> I tried one from the browser and it failed.


 OK, so you have a hacked series 3 unit by sound of it. Makes sense the browser fails too since it's same download mechanism. Guess if you do have a hacked unit you can probably use tytools or such to download instead and that would probably work.


----------



## HookdOnTivonics

I'm not sure why you jumped to that conclusion.
I don't have a hacked series 3. This is happening from an original, unhacked 4 tuner elite.
If you *must* know the provider, it's FIOS.


----------



## lpwcomp

HookdOnTivonics said:


> I'm not sure why you jumped to that conclusion.


Because you stated "they might CC1 them". I *think* he interpreted that to mean that you didn't know whether or not the CC1 byte was set rather than the explanation of why you didn't want to reveal your provider. Do you honestly think that someone at Verizon will read this thread and say "Oh crap, we need to copy protect Showtime."?



HookdOnTivonics said:


> I don't have a hacked series 3. This is happening from an original, unhacked 4 tuner elite.
> If you *must* know the provider, it's FIOS.


Verizon FIOS reportedly has moved some channels in some localities to MPEG4. Any chance that this is the problem?

You might also want to try turning off the "Combine download" option.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Verizon FIOS reportedly has moved some channels in some localities to MPEG4. Any chance that this is the problem?


 Cox here has some H.264 channels as well and they download fine in TS mode, then you have to use VideoRedo to decrypt.


----------



## IPbUnSJ5njOL

FYI, there was a new tivodecode submission in May:

http://sourceforge.net/p/tivodecode/patches/

I compiled it for mac and it works fine to decode TS. That's the only reason I started working with KMTTG again. Everything was on hold until I could finally download at a reasonable speed.


----------



## moyekj

IPbUnSJ5njOL said:


> FYI, there was a new tivodecode submission in May:
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/p/tivodecode/patches/
> 
> I compiled it for mac and it works fine to decode TS. That's the only reason I started working with KMTTG again. Everything was on hold until I could finally download at a reasonable speed.


 Maybe you just got lucky then, because when I tried that one it still had issues on several test TS .TiVo clips I have. In some cases it works, some cases it won't decrypt anything and throws an error, some cases it seemingly decrypts successfully until you go watch the decrypted TS file and notice heavy macroblocking in spurts due to improperly decrypted segments. (That wasn't actually new code that was posted either, it was code from a couple of years back that never got formally released because there are still issues with it).


----------



## HookdOnTivonics

lpwcomp said:


> Because you stated "they might CC1 them". I *think* he interpreted that to mean that you didn't know whether or not the CC1 byte was set rather than the explanation of why you didn't want to reveal your provider. Do you honestly think that someone at Verizon will read this thread and say "Oh crap, we need to copy protect Showtime."?


I don't think its out of the realm of possibilities that media companies (Showtime, HBO, etc.) have web scrapers looking for potential copyright violations and/or ways to transfer their shows to other devices. Up until several months ago, HBO didn't have the CCI flag on FIOS.


> Verizon FIOS reportedly has moved some channels in some localities to MPEG4. Any chance that this is the problem?


I don't know if they have done that for these 2 channels.


> You might also want to try turning off the "Combine download" option.


I thought that only affected tivodecode and only if the decode box was checked.


----------



## buckaroos

Thank you for your great efforts. I'm a long time TiVo user but just now trying KMTTG. My system is 64-bit Windows Vista Home Premium, and kmttg_v1p0c.zip was downloaded and extracted to C:\kmttg , I installed 32-bit Java 7u25, assigned javaw.exe in the x86 program files to execute ".jar" files. When double-clicking the kmttg.jar file nothing happened other than a brief rotating circle beside the cursor, I also installed the 32-bit java runtime environment (i.e., jre-7-windows-i586-iftw.exe at javase downloads java-se-jre-7-download-432155.html) and reassigned the javaw.exe file in the jre1.7.0/bin folder to execute ".jar" files. Again, nothing occurs other than a brief rotating circle beside the cursor.

Basically, I am at a standstill. It seems I've followed all instructions but can't get the kmttg.jar file to do anything. Any ideas?

Best regards!


----------



## moyekj

buckaroos said:


> Thank you for your great efforts. I'm a long time TiVo user but just now trying KMTTG. My system is 64-bit Windows Vista Home Premium, and kmttg_v1p0c.zip was downloaded and extracted to C:\kmttg , I installed 32-bit Java 7u25, assigned javaw.exe in the x86 program files to execute ".jar" files. When double-clicking the kmttg.jar file nothing happened other than a brief rotating circle beside the cursor, I also installed the 32-bit java runtime environment (i.e., jre-7-windows-i586-iftw.exe at javase downloads java-se-jre-7-download-432155.html) and reassigned the javaw.exe file in the jre1.7.0/bin folder to execute ".jar" files. Again, nothing occurs other than a brief rotating circle beside the cursor.
> 
> Basically, I am at a standstill. It seems I've followed all instructions but can't get the kmttg.jar file to do anything. Any ideas?
> 
> Best regards!


 I can tell you it does run on Vista 64 as that is what my main laptop is still running and I use all the time. Probably easiest way try running it and see any error messages is doing the following:
From Start menu choose "Run..." and then type "cmd" (without the quotes) to get a command prompt, then execute the following 2 commands:
cd c:\kmttg
java -jar kmttg.jar

I would expect you should see some kind of error printed to the screen at which point please cut and paste the error here if it's not clear what the problem is.


----------



## buckaroos

Thank you for the prompt reply! Following is a copy of the cmd session and error message:

==========

c:\kmttg>java -jar kmttg.jar
'java' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

========

It seems that "java" is somehow not known as a command in the DOS environment. I'm googling this issue, but maybe you have the answer?

Best regards!


----------



## moyekj

For "normal" JRE installations it normally takes care of associating jar files to javaw.exe as well as adding java to your path, so sounds like you may not have a "normal" Java install. You will need to substitute "java" in the command above with full path to "java.exe" or "javaw.exe" in your installation. i.e. something like:
"c:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\java.exe" -jar kmttg.jar


----------



## buckaroos

That did the trick! It is initiating and giving me the GUI now. Thank you so much for your excellent and timely support!

Best regards!!!


----------



## IPbUnSJ5njOL

moyekj said:


> Maybe you just got lucky then, because when I tried that one it still had issues on several test TS .TiVo clips I have. In some cases it works, some cases it won't decrypt anything and throws an error, some cases it seemingly decrypts successfully until you go watch the decrypted TS file and notice heavy macroblocking in spurts due to improperly decrypted segments. (That wasn't actually new code that was posted either, it was code from a couple of years back that never got formally released because there are still issues with it).


0.4.4? Odd. Are you sure you're not thinking of 0.3pre6 from March?

I've had no graphics problems at all. I've had sound screw up on 4 out of dozens and dozens of shows, but haven't figured out a pattern or tried to test to see if turning TS off would help those.


----------



## moyekj

IPbUnSJ5njOL said:


> 0.4.4? Odd. Are you sure you're not thinking of 0.3pre6 from March?
> 
> I've had no graphics problems at all. I've had sound screw up on 4 out of dozens and dozens of shows, but haven't figured out a pattern or tried to test to see if turning TS off would help those.


 Yes, it's 0.4.4 (the C++ version) I'm talking about.


----------



## mattack

This is a VERY VERY VERY minor issue, and not even really a bug.. But I do notice it.

Since downloads from Premiere 4s are "so fast" (compared to my TivoHD, they are), the "go into second by second countdown when it is under 5 minutes to go" actually means it's doing second by second countdown the MAJORITY of the time, since an hour long SD show (yeah, I record virtually all SD) takes about 7-8 minutes to download.

So maybe it should switch to second by second in the last 10% or something (I know the % isn't really accurate, and somewhere near the end, it just finishes without actually getting to 100%).


----------



## scandia101

I'm completely new to kmttg.
I put kmttg on my Mac and was checking out it's features for a few minutes and then I left that and picked up my peanut remote to check something on my Premiere and it didn't work. The Tivo was reset to remote code 0 and then an entire folder of 31 recordings was deleted. 
Is kmttg to blame or is it just coincidence?


----------



## mattack

ABSOLUTELY a coincidence.


----------



## wmcbrine

Maybe not a coincidence. I had a similar report of the IR remote mode being reset to zero from someone who used my network remote to enter, I think, the system information screen. To which I could only advise, "Don't do that." It's a TiVo bug, not something the network remote does.

No idea about the deleted folder though.


----------



## mattack

OK, maybe I misspoke.. I have no idea how kmttg could do that though!


----------



## lpwcomp

mattack said:


> OK, maybe I misspoke.. I have no idea how kmttg could do that though!


When you are on the system information screen, the remote code will get set to whatever it "sees". I just used the remote in the TiVo app to navigate to the "System Information" screen and, as I suspected, the remote code got changed to 0, so it would appear that a network remote has remote code of 0, which makes sense. I immediately exited from the remote app and used the physical remote to set it back to the correct value.


----------



## scandia101

wmcbrine said:


> Maybe not a coincidence. I had a similar report of the IR remote mode being reset to zero from someone who used my network remote to enter, I think, the system information screen. To which I could only advise, "Don't do that." It's a TiVo bug, not something the network remote does.
> 
> No idea about the deleted folder though.


Thanks. It's not likely to happen again.


----------



## lpwcomp

I have an RFE: The ability to create an Auto Transfer entry from a ToDo list entry.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> I have an RFE: The ability to create an Auto Transfer entry from a ToDo list entry.


For next release "Auto Transfers->Add selected titles" now works for Remote tables with show titles in addition to NPL tables.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> For next release "Auto Transfers->Add selected titles" now works for Remote tables with show titles in addition to NPL tables.


My thanks for the quick response.

Edit: Works great!


----------



## Hyrax

I just thought I'd thank you for KMTTG. It is a wonderful program and a joy to use.

Thanks!


----------



## murgatroyd

I have a new computer (Win8), so I'm starting over with a fresh new install of kmttg.

I'm not sure I grok how the FILES mode is supposed to work.

Let's assume I have some TiVo recordings which I've transferred by other means (e.g. TiVo Desktop). Would I point the FILES directory in the kmttg configuration to the My TiVo Recordings folder, in order to make those visible? 

From the FILES tab, would I schedule a job from there, to have either tivodecode or VideoReDo decrypt the already-transferred file?

Sorry to post such a stupid question, but my old computer has been down for so long, I've forgotten most of what I had learned from before.

For Win8, where's the most logical place to put a My TiVo Recordings folder? IIRC under WinXP it was a separate folder on the same level as My Videos (not a subfolder under videos).


----------



## ThAbtO

murgatroyd said:


> I have a new computer (Win8), so I'm starting over with a fresh new install of kmttg.
> 
> I'm not sure I grok how the FILES mode is supposed to work.
> 
> Let's assume I have some TiVo recordings which I've transferred by other means (e.g. TiVo Desktop). Would I point the FILES directory in the kmttg configuration to the My TiVo Recordings folder, in order to make those visible?
> 
> From the FILES tab, would I schedule a job from there, to have either tivodecode or VideoReDo decrypt the already-transferred file?
> 
> Sorry to post such a stupid question, but my old computer has been down for so long, I've forgotten most of what I had learned from before.


Under the Files tab, click on ADD and it will open a dialog window to navigate to where your videos are located. The options are ALL, Video, etc. You can then select which files to add to the Files tab, Holding CTRL and clicking will let you select multiple files, also you can also press CTRL-A to select all the files in that folder.


----------



## moyekj

Question for anyone with series 3 tivos using kmttg.
Are you able to schedule Season Passes and/or individual recordings with kmttg remote anymore? It's something that used to work but I just plugged in my S3 OLED unit to try it because of a recent reported problem and can't seem to get it to work anymore. If indeed it does no longer work then I will grey out the appropriate Remote buttons for next release.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> Question for anyone with series 3 tivos using kmttg.
> Are you able to schedule Season Passes and/or individual recordings with kmttg remote anymore? It's something that used to work but I just plugged in my S3 OLED unit to try it because of a recent reported problem and can't seem to get it to work anymore. If indeed it does no longer work then I will grey out the appropriate Remote buttons for next release.


I had tried it to schedule a recording for late night record, but it seemed to pick up the wrong time and get the next show of the same name instead, and only got partial also.


----------



## moyekj

I was more referring to errors even attempting to schedule, i.e. following response:
"RPC error response: middlemindError"

I'm getting above error for "SP" & "Record" buttons for various Remote tables and Season Passes "Copy" button but oddly not for Season Passes "Modify" button.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> I was more referring to errors even attempting to schedule, i.e. following response:
> "RPC error response: middlemindError"
> 
> I'm getting above error for "SP" & "Record" buttons for various Remote tables and Season Passes "Copy" button but oddly not for Season Passes "Modify" button.


I never tried it so don't if it ever worked for me, but it definitely doesn't work now.

RPC error response: middlemindError
Failed to schedule/modify recording for: 'Kind Hearts and Coronets'


----------



## moyekj

OK thanks for confirming. I've disabled the relevant Remote buttons for series 3 units in next release.
It definitely used to work so something must have changed with middlemind.tivo.com.


----------



## murgatroyd

moyekj said:


> Question for anyone with series 3 tivos using kmttg.
> Are you able to schedule Season Passes and/or individual recordings with kmttg remote anymore? It's something that used to work but I just plugged in my S3 OLED unit to try it because of a recent reported problem and can't seem to get it to work anymore. If indeed it does no longer work then I will grey out the appropriate Remote buttons for next release.


I seem to have discovered a different problem.

Just installed v1p0c on my new computer. I have a TiVoHD. (I had never tried to use any of the features on kmttg's remote tab before, because I thought you needed a Premiere for those to work. So I can't say whether anything was working in the previous installations.)

I enabled the Network remote functions. I can use the graphic remote (clicking the TiVo button, the select button, etc.) -- the TiVo HD shows up in the drop-down selector, and it all seems to work.

However, on all the other tabs, the drop-down selector is empty, and clicking the REFRESH button results in the error "Cannot determine IP for TiVo named: null".

(I discovered all this after having a problem with my physical remote skipping, and saying "yes" to 'permanently delete' when I meant to choose 'no'.  )


----------



## moyekj

murgatroyd said:


> I seem to have discovered a different problem.
> 
> Just installed v1p0c on my new computer. I have a TiVoHD. (I had never tried to use any of the features on kmttg's remote tab before, because I thought you needed a Premiere for those to work. So I can't say whether anything was working in the previous installations.)
> 
> I enabled the Network remote functions. I can use the graphic remote (clicking the TiVo button, the select button, etc.) -- the TiVo HD shows up in the drop-down selector, and it all seems to work.
> 
> However, on all the other tabs, the drop-down selector is empty, and clicking the REFRESH button results in the error "Cannot determine IP for TiVo named: null".
> 
> (I discovered all this after having a problem with my physical remote skipping, and saying "yes" to 'permanently delete' when I meant to choose 'no'.  )


 To use the other Remote tabs with series 3 units you have to provide your tivo.com login information under Configuration->Tivos tab (and may have to re-start kmttg after doing so).


----------



## murgatroyd

moyekj said:


> To use the other Remote tabs with series 3 units you have to provide your tivo.com login information under Configuration->Tivos tab (and may have to re-start kmttg after doing so).


Oh, right. I haven't finished that part of the configuration yet.

Thanks for the reminder.



Edited to add: I also get:

"RPC error response: middlemindError"


----------



## theeric

moyekj said:


> It works in SOME cases. But for me most often fails or even if it doesn't fail when I play back resulting .mpg it has improperly decrypted segments that pixelate. So in general I would say it DOES NOT work. I do use TS downloads but I'm using VideoRedo for decrypt/qsfix.


Maybe I missed the discussion but what advantages do you get when using VideoRedo over tivodecode?

Thanks


----------



## IPbUnSJ5njOL

theeric said:


> Maybe I missed the discussion but what advantages do you get when using VideoRedo over tivodecode?
> 
> Thanks


It's still being developed and hence actually works better to keep things in sync...

BUT

It doesn't work on Mac.
It costs A LOT compared to free tivodecode.

I need to research if we can just use latest ffmpeg to cut commercials AND qsfix. Seems it has to have that functionality in there somewhere...


----------



## theeric

IPbUnSJ5njOL said:


> It's still being developed and hence actually works better to keep things in sync...
> 
> BUT
> 
> It doesn't work on Mac.
> It costs A LOT compared to free tivodecode.
> 
> I need to research if we can just use latest ffmpeg to cut commercials AND qsfix. Seems it has to have that functionality in there somewhere...


So far sync hasn't been an issue but I've only been using it for a few days.
One problem I'm having is glitches in the MPEG file during commercial breaks.
Specifically on TNT HD and Bravo HD when doing local insertion there is a glitch in the MPEG that causes my third party transcoder to fail. I haven't tried turning on Ad detect/Ad Cut to see if that will remove the glitch point(s). I should try that.

Thanks


----------



## moyekj

theeric said:


> Maybe I missed the discussion but what advantages do you get when using VideoRedo over tivodecode?
> 
> Thanks


 VideoRedo (with TiVoDirectShowFilter installed) can properly decrypt TS .TiVo files (including H.264). Plus with VideoRedo you get better QS Fix than ProjectX that also preserves captions, and you get a better visual editor for reviewing commercial cut points than the comskip editor.


----------



## Hi8

I've being using kmttg for a couple of weeks now and really like it.

I've set it up with the VideoReDo support. All seemed to go well during the configuration, and running the first show through the process... except after the adscan step... it begins and seems to mark 2 commericals - then seems to just get stuck, and continues to run?

see attached screenshots.


----------



## moyekj

Hi8 said:


> I've being using kmttg for a couple of weeks now and really like it.
> 
> I've set it up with the VideoReDo support. All seemed to go well during the configuration, and running the first show through the process... except after the adscan step... it begins and seems to mark 2 commericals - then seems to just get stuck, and continues to run?
> 
> see attached screenshots.


 That's as designed. Read the tooltip that comes up when you mouse over the "Use VideoRedo GUI to review detected commercials" option. With that option enabled kmttg starts VRD GUI showing the commercials that were detected and giving you a chance to review/correct them. Once satisfied in VRD choose File->Save Project and then exit VRD and then kmttg will proceed with subsequent tasks for that title.


----------



## Hi8

moyekj said:


> That's as designed. Read the tooltip that comes up when you mouse over the "Use VideoRedo GUI to review detected commercials" option. With that option enabled kmttg starts VRD GUI showing the commercials that were detected and giving you a chance to review/correct them. Once satisfied in VRD choose File->Save Project and then exit VRD and then kmttg will proceed with subsequent tasks for that title.


 I couldn't find that setting?? When I set things up in the GUI all I found was (see screenshot)

and I had that selected.. I'm running ver 4.21.2.662

NEVERMIND.. I thought it was the GUI in VRD not GUI in kmttg ...

found it... So Sorry! thanks for your patience.


----------



## moyekj

v1p0d version is now released containing mostly user-requested enhancements and some changes and fixes.
If using v1p0b version or later remember you can update to latest version automatically from the Help menu.

Consult release_notes for details.


----------



## Hyrax

Can I use KMTTG with a deactivated Tivo?


----------



## ThAbtO

Hyrax said:


> Can I use KMTTG with a deactivated Tivo?


No. 99% of Tivo functions are disabled with a Tivo that is unsubscribed. Only viewing Live TV and recordings would work.


----------



## wmcbrine

Hyrax said:


> Can I use KMTTG with a deactivated Tivo?


No.


----------



## Hyrax

Thanks for the quick response. As I suspected. My brother bought a used replacement Tivo via eBay instead of repairing a misbehaving Tivo, and now wants me to get some of his old recording off the deactivated Tivo. I've got to decide if I want to spend $12.95 on activation for about 30 GB of recordings. I'm going to call Tivo on Monday and see if they will have pity on me and let me activate it for a few hours.


----------



## L David Matheny

Hyrax said:


> Thanks for the quick response. As I suspected. My brother bought a used replacement Tivo via eBay instead of repairing a misbehaving Tivo, and now wants me to get some of his old recording off the deactivated Tivo. I've got to decide if I want to spend $12.95 on activation for about 30 GB of recordings. I'm going to call Tivo on Monday and see if they will have pity on me and let me activate it for a few hours.


A one-time payment of $12.95 might be reasonable, but TiVo may want a one-year subscription commitment.


----------



## LynnL999

Weird problem.

I've been transferring and burning to DVD "Cedar Cove" on the Hallmark channel for my mom who doesn't get the channel. It went fine until last night's episode. kmttg showed the program length was 1 hour, and the .tivo file shows it as 1 hour. But after kmttg decoded it, it was 53:10. I thought it might be a glitch in the recording, so I re-recorded a later airing, but the same error -- 53:10. This is version v0p94r. I was able to decrypt in VideoReDo, but I just wondered if something I did created this error.


----------



## moyekj

What program is showing it as 53 minutes? Did you run QS Fix on it to fix timestamp errors?
(Also you should really upgrade to more recent kmttg version where it is now much easier to update to latest version).


----------



## LynnL999

moyekj said:


> What program is showing it as 53 minutes?


Windows Explorer, VR Player, VideoRedo. In VideoRedo it cuts off in the final act.



> Did you run QS Fix on it to fix timestamp errors?


Yes, but I also looked at the file pre-QS Fix, and it's the same either way.



> (Also you should really upgrade to more recent kmttg version where it is now much easier to update to latest version).


I will.


----------



## lpwcomp

Hyrax said:


> Thanks for the quick response. As I suspected. My brother bought a used replacement Tivo via eBay instead of repairing a misbehaving Tivo, and now wants me to get some of his old recording off the deactivated Tivo. I've got to decide if I want to spend $12.95 on activation for about 30 GB of recordings. I'm going to call Tivo on Monday and see if they will have pity on me and let me activate it for a few hours.


If added to an account with an active TiVo in good standing, it should qualify for MSD and thus get a $9.95/mo rate.


----------



## moyekj

LynnL999 said:


> Windows Explorer, VR Player, VideoRedo. In VideoRedo it cuts off in the final act.
> 
> Yes, but I also looked at the file pre-QS Fix, and it's the same either way.
> 
> I will.


 One more thing to try if you are downloading from a series 4 unit is toggle the "Download TiVo Files in Transport Stream format" config->Program Options setting and try download again.


----------



## Soapm

L David Matheny said:


> A one-time payment of $12.95 might be reasonable, but TiVo may want a one-year subscription commitment.


But you can cancel if you're not satisfied. :up:


----------



## elprice7345

The Windows command to select everything in a list is Ctrl-A. Unfortunately, this is also the keyboard shortcut to clear the message window in kmttg.

moyekj - Any chance you can change the keyboard shortcut to clear the message window or maybe add a "right-click-select-all" shortcut?

I use Ctrl-A regularly when selecting files in the files window and I inadvertently clear the message window.


----------



## ThAbtO

elprice7345 said:


> I use Ctrl-A regularly when selecting files in the files window and I inadvertently clear the message window.


I use Ctrl-A to select all files as well and now that is not working for me as well. An alternative is to use shift-End to select from the current to the end.


----------



## moyekj

I'll change to Ctrl-L for next release. But yes the one I use is the shift+click to select multiple contiguous entries, or ctrl+click for non-contiguous entries.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> I'll change to Ctrl-L for next release. But yes the one I use is the shift+click to select multiple contiguous entries, or ctrl+click for non-contiguous entries.


Ctrl-Shift + click will select/unselect items without clearing the current selections.
Shift-Home is reverse of Shift-End, to select from current to the top.
Shift-PgUp/PgDn for window lengths-worth selecting.

Just to name a few shortcuts.


----------



## mattack

Couple of things:
I only found out about the keyboard shortcuts recently (when I figured out that you could delete shows with kmttg too).

But the help says delete, whereas it's really ^H that deletes a file. The delete key on a Mac (which is ASCII 127 IIRC) doesn't actually delete a file.

Also, maybe I'm missing something simple, but with the advanced naming, is there a way I can use originalAirDate if it exists, but if not, use the record date (i.e. month, day year)?

I can conditionalize originalAirDate, but I don't want TWO dates to end up in the name.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> Couple of things:
> I only found out about the keyboard shortcuts recently (when I figured out that you could delete shows with kmttg too).
> 
> But the help says delete, whereas it's really ^H that deletes a file. The delete key on a Mac (which is ASCII 127 IIRC) doesn't actually delete a file.
> 
> Also, maybe I'm missing something simple, but with the advanced naming, is there a way I can use originalAirDate if it exists, but if not, use the record date (i.e. month, day year)?
> 
> I can conditionalize originalAirDate, but I don't want TWO dates to end up in the name.


 Delete key (not backspace key which is different) works for me on Windows XP, Vista, 7 and linux CentOS 5.4, so as usual MacOS must have decided to do things differently.

For your naming question no I can't think of a way to do it since it would need "else" logic implementation in addition to the current "if" logic.


----------



## ThAbtO

I just tried to see if I could Drag-and-Drop files into the Files tab of KMTTG, can't.


----------



## michaelor

OK, so I am new here. 

I am trying to install kmttg with no luck. I've been reading through the posts for a while and I am at a lost, so I thought I would ask.

I am running Windows 7 64 bit. I downloaded and extracted the program to C driver, installed Java 7 32 bit, associated the kmttg.jar file to the 32 bit javaaw.exe

I click and nothing happens. I made java run as admin and still nothing.

Any suggestions?


----------



## moyekj

michaelor said:


> OK, so I am new here.
> 
> I am trying to install kmttg with no luck. I've been reading through the posts for a while and I am at a lost, so I thought I would ask.
> 
> I am running Windows 7 64 bit. I downloaded and extracted the program to C driver, installed Java 7 32 bit, associated the kmttg.jar file to the 32 bit javaaw.exe
> 
> I click and nothing happens. I made java run as admin and still nothing.
> 
> Any suggestions?


See post starting here for a user that was having similar troubles:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9749092#post9749092

(For proper/expected Java installation Windows automatically adds java to PATH and associates .jar with javaw.exe so double click on kmttg.jar is all that is needed.)


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> Delete key (not backspace key which is different) works for me on Windows XP, Vista, 7 and linux CentOS 5.4, so as usual MacOS must have decided to do things differently.
> 
> For your naming question no I can't think of a way to do it since it would need "else" logic implementation in addition to the current "if" logic.


Then maybe I'm wrong, maybe it really IS sending backspace. Could you work with both, and then I could see if that's the issue?

As for the other -- can you take that as an enhancement request? Would a few bucks make it more likely to be implemented?


----------



## lpwcomp

mattack said:


> Then maybe I'm wrong, maybe it really IS sending backspace. Could you work with both, and then I could see if that's the issue?
> 
> As for the other -- can you take that as an enhancement request? Would a few bucks make it more likely to be implemented?


it appears that the Apple keyboard has no separate "DEL key. Fn+backspace supposedly works as DEL.


----------



## moyekj

I've added Backspace key support for next release. The other request is a lot more complicated and will have to look into it down the road.


----------



## theeric

moyekj said:


> VideoRedo (with TiVoDirectShowFilter installed) can properly decrypt TS .TiVo files (including H.264). Plus with VideoRedo you get better QS Fix than ProjectX that also preserves captions, and you get a better visual editor for reviewing commercial cut points than the comskip editor.


A quick update and a thank you.
I installed the full version of VideoRedo and just enabling the QSfix was enough to fix the glitches we were getting.

So thank you for your fine and continuing effort. If you have PayPal or something similar I'll gladly send some money your way.

Thanks again.


----------



## alexofindy

I have many archived .TiVo files on a fileserver, that don't show captions when I transfer them back to my Tivo. They are in .ps containers. I'm trying to come up with a one-step process to add the captions back in. I can use kmttg to decrypt the files (by invoking tivodecode), and extract the captions to an .srt file (by invoking ccextractor); I'd like to also have it encode the files with the captions burnt in (hardcoded) so they'll display when I transfer the files back to my Tivo.

I've tried making an encoding profile for both handbrake and ffmpeg that will burn the captions back, but the syntax is driving me bonkers - I keep getting error messages.

Are there any example profiles out there that illustrate burning captions with either ffmpeg or handbrake?

Thanks!


----------



## mattack

Seems to me that's a lot of work. Based upon what *others* have said, if you upload the files back to the Tivo in "Transport Stream format", then they will still have the captions that they had originally.

I realize that's different from having open (burned in) captions, but maybe that will solve your issue?

I've wondered about trying that too (download things in transport stream, DON'T decode, and then find out how to set the GUI pytivo front end I use to use transport stream).


----------



## wmcbrine

alexofindy: Since in this case the files were already downloaded as program streams, you should decrypt them, then just allow pyTivo to send them back as transport streams, using the ts = on option. (It won't remux .TiVo files, so you'll have to decrypt them first.)

mattack: pyTivo will send transport-stream-mode .TiVo files back in their original format regardless of the ts setting.


----------



## mattack

OK, so then my GUI PyTivo will probably "just work"? I should try turning ON transport mode and turning OFF decrypt in kmttg, just so I can send a show back to the Tivo... for experimentation. For shows that I'm downloading to "offload", that's better.

(Because tivodecode doesn't work for most TS shows.. I should try the patch mentioned earlier in this thread.. I think it was an earlier version I tried once, that would just crash for me.)


----------



## moyekj

alexofindy said:


> I have many archived .TiVo files on a fileserver, that don't show captions when I transfer them back to my Tivo. They are in .ps containers. I'm trying to come up with a one-step process to add the captions back in. I can use kmttg to decrypt the files (by invoking tivodecode), and extract the captions to an .srt file (by invoking ccextractor); I'd like to also have it encode the files with the captions burnt in (hardcoded) so they'll display when I transfer the files back to my Tivo.
> 
> I've tried making an encoding profile for both handbrake and ffmpeg that will burn the captions back, but the syntax is driving me bonkers - I keep getting error messages.
> 
> Are there any example profiles out there that illustrate burning captions with either ffmpeg or handbrake?
> 
> Thanks!


To add hardcoded subs from srt file:

handbrake: add following to an existing kmttg profile:
-vf subtitles=SRTFILE

ffmpeg: add following to existing kmttg profile:
-i SRTFILE -scodec mov_text

If your goal is to send back to TiVo, a better option if you have VideoRedo is you can save as transport stream mpeg2 file and they send back to TiVo using pyTivo with "ts=on" option in video section of config. There is a bug with series 4 software where mpeg2 program stream container kills captions, but transport stream container does not.

(I'm not sure if simply using ts=on with pyTivo to pull existing mpeg2 program stream container file will work as ffmpeg may throw out the captions when remuxing. I know that VideoRedo does preserve captions when remuxing, hence the above suggestion).


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> If your goal is to send back to TiVo, a better option if you have VideoRedo is you can save as transport stream mpeg2 file and they send back to TiVo using pyTivo with "ts=on" option in video section of config. There is a bug with series 4 software where mpeg2 program stream container kills captions, but transport stream container does not.


You're repeating what I said!


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> You're repeating what I said!


 You didn't mention specifically how to remux from mpeg2 program stream format to mpeg2 transport stream format in a way that preserves the captions in format TiVo likes. It's possible ffmpeg via pyTivo with ts=on can do it directly, but I KNOW that going VideoRedo route works for sure.
(Also it took me a while to post since I had to look up and try up the ffmpeg hard sub option, so I sat on my response a long while before posting and didn't yet see your post).


----------



## mattack

OK, then I apologize.

So I *can't* just keep the .Tivo file and have it never decoded? I thought I could do that.
i.e. decode in TS and leave it that way.

But are you claiming that *without* tivodecode for TS, I could download (in non-TS), and still have the program then re-uploaded in TS so I *would* still have captions?


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> OK, then I apologize.
> 
> So I *can't* just keep the .Tivo file and have it never decoded? I thought I could do that.
> i.e. decode in TS and leave it that way.
> 
> But are you claiming that *without* tivodecode for TS, I could download (in non-TS), and still have the program then re-uploaded in TS so I *would* still have captions?


 No, if your .TiVo files are PS container then you have a problem since you need to convert to TS container in a way that preserves captions before sending back to series 4 TiVo.

If you are just using your computer for long term storage with goal of going back to a series 4 TiVo then just download in TS format and keep it as TS .TiVo. Then as wmcbrine mentioned you can then send it back using pyTivo (with or without ts=on) and captions will work fine. Problem with TS .TiVo files is that without VideoRedo there is really nothing further you can do with them as there isn't a tivodecode version that works reliably to decrypt them. Some people apparently have some success decrypting TS .TiVo files with tivodecode 0.4.4, but I never had any luck with it - it either fails right away or if it doesn't fail then typically there will be sections with heavy macroblocking that weren't decrypted properly.

So problem only really comes about if you already have PS .TiVo files or want to encode to some other format with captions to send back to a TiVo series 4 unit. Using VideoRedo is really only good option for that.


----------



## alexofindy

Thanks, all.

I have previously tried some of the suggestions. 

I'm pretty sure I found that pyTivo won't send the .Tivo program stream files back to the Tivo unless I first decrypted them. I think I also had to re-encode them. Also, even after I got them into a form that I could send back to the .Tivo with captions, with ts=on, the captions were corrupted - they were recognizable, but had many text errors. I'm leaving out details here, as I don't have my notes handy, but although it seemed like it should work, it just didn't.

On the other hand, if I decrypt the files and then run ccextractor either directly or using kmttg as a front end, the captions are uncorrupted. 

I think burning them into the video using moyekj's syntax is my best bet. kmttg can do this in one step. If that doesn't work, I'll try a trial of videoredo, and purchase the program if that is successful.

moyekj: does it matter where in the command line of the encoding profiles I put the strings you mention? Is just before the "OUTPUT" OK?


----------



## moyekj

alexofindy said:


> moyekj: does it matter where in the command line of the encoding profiles I put the strings you mention? Is just before the "OUTPUT" OK?


ffmpeg may be picky about it. Put it right after -i INPUT to be safe (that's what worked for me). For handbrake I put it before -o OUTPUT.


----------



## nooneuknow

I forget...

Which one did the Premiere (Series 4) introduce, TS or PS? I know TiVo desktop has an option to transfer in a mode that either works with Premiere-only, or a mode that works with the HD/S3 as well, but it doesn't say TS/PS...


----------



## ThAbtO

nooneuknow said:


> I forget...
> 
> Which one did the Premiere (Series 4) introduce, TS or PS? I know TiVo desktop has an option to transfer in a mode that either works with Premiere-only, or a mode that works with the HD/S3 as well, but it doesn't say TS/PS...


TS, which is Transport Stream.

PS or Program Stream is the older form.


----------



## TimothyGraham

KMTTG seems to be working great on my Mac. One question, is there an option to correct deinterlacing while converting a .tivo file.


----------



## wmcbrine

moyekj said:


> I'm not sure if simply using ts=on with pyTivo to pull existing mpeg2 program stream container file will work as ffmpeg may throw out the captions when remuxing.


It doesn't. But, the captions seem to be corrupted, as noted by Alex. 



alexofindy said:


> I'm pretty sure I found that pyTivo won't send the .Tivo program stream files back to the Tivo unless I first decrypted them.


Incorrect. Unless you were using a broken version of pyTivo, like the old "Windows Installer" that won't go away. <sigh> But that version wouldn't do ts=on, either.


----------



## True Colors

One of the coolest features in kmttg used to be the ability to start a download from a paused point in a recording. 

Some time back, kmttg lost this functionality(at least with Tivo premieres it did).

Will this functionality be coming back someday? If so, is there a timetable for this?

I updated to the most recent version of kmttg today but it still will not allow me to do this.

Thanks,

TC


----------



## ThAbtO

True Colors said:


> One of the coolest features in kmttg used to be the ability to start a download from a paused point in a recording.
> 
> Some time back, kmttg lost this functionality(at least with Tivo premieres it did).
> 
> Will this functionality be coming back someday? If so, is there a timetable for this?
> 
> I updated to the most recent version of kmttg today but it still will not allow me to do this.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TC


I believe it happened when there was an update on the Premieres to 20.3 and a bug broke that feature. It does not happen on earlier Tivos prior to Premiere.


----------



## resildoc

Hi, Love and have used kmtgg, but in the pull downs menu, which encoding profile should I use for hd shows to maintain optimal audio playback once decrypted? Warmly, Joel.


----------



## c293716

RedMan8 said:


> I've been using KMTTG for years without any issues (amazing program)... but recently my computer crashed and I set up a brand new one. Everything installed and started working from scratch very easily!
> (again... amazing program!)
> 
> The only issue I've found is that ProjectX can't handle some shows. They are "mpg" files, but I get an error in the log when ProjectX tries to cut their commercials:
> 2013_04_22_16:49:52 ERROR: xcl file not found: C:\Users\RedMan\Documents\Current\00KMTTG\Family Feud (04_22_2013)(15_00).mpg.Xcl
> 2013_04_22_16:49:55 ERROR: input video=eia-608: projectxcut only supports mpeg2 video
> 
> It "feels" like I'm missing a codec or something??
> 
> Thanks again for the continued development and support of this!!
> 
> 
> -RedMan


I am having the exact same problem...I looked through the thread but did not find a solution. I don't see how, if kmttg is decrypting it to mpeg2 with the tivodecode binary, how it can NOT be in the proper format needed to run qsfix?


----------



## resildoc

Hi, Love and have used kmtgg, but in the pull downs menu, which encoding profile should I use to decrypt hd shows and maintain optimal hd/audio playback?Thanks so much!! Joel.


----------



## ThAbtO

resildoc said:


> Hi, Love and have used kmtgg, but in the pull downs menu, which encoding profile should I use to decrypt hd shows and maintain optimal hd/audio playback?Thanks so much!! Joel.


There are no profile for decrypting, just check on the "Decrypt" box and it will decode and convert to .mpg.

The encoding profiles is for converting to another format such as .mp4.


----------



## moyekj

FYI. Can confirm RPC Remote functionality works fine with Roamio Plus and managed to copy all my season passes from Premiere & Elite using kmttg (including series without current airings and my auto record wishlists). Initial TTG tests showed ~ 120 Mbps average download speed via Gigabit ethernet connection.


----------



## jcthorne

I can confirm much the same and add that pytivo pushes to the Roamio are working fine.

However, the base Roamio did not get the Gbit Ethernet connection advertised by Tivo. It is 100Mbit only like the older Premiere. I was pretty bummed about that.


----------



## sydnius

TimothyGraham said:


> KMTTG seems to be working great on my Mac. One question, is there an option to correct deinterlacing while converting a .tivo file.


I made my own profile that handbrake encodes to H.264 constant quality. Of importance to me is the audio/video sync of the encoded product. I found that handbrakecli produces the best result for me here. Included in this profile is the --decomb filter option, which acts as a deinterlacer.

# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
Handbrake Optimized constant quality H.264

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, MENCODER, HANDBRAKE, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
HANDBRAKE -i INPUT -o OUTPUT -4 -O -e x264 -q 20.0 -a 1,1 -E faac,copy:ac3 -B 160,160 -6 dpl2,auto -R Auto,Auto -D 0.0,0.0 -f mp4 --detelecine --decomb --loose-anamorphic -m -x b-adapt=2:rc-lookahead=50

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
m4v​
It gets files from my TivoHD down to about 50% of their MPEG-2 sizes with no appreciable drop in quality.


----------



## philhu

moyekj said:


> FYI. Can confirm RPC Remote functionality works fine with Roamio Plus and managed to copy all my season passes from Premiere & Elite using kmttg (including series without current airings and my auto record wishlists). Initial TTG tests showed ~ 120 Mbps average download speed via Gigabit ethernet connection.


How does kmttg send season passes from one tivo to another?


----------



## akaussie

Hey moyekj-

As people are upgrading to the Roamio, I am wondering if it is possible to add the ability export the channel list in the 'Guide' section of kmttg to a csv or text file (or something similar)?
I could see this being handy to quickly generating a list of selected channels on say someone's Premiere and then using it as a guide to select the channels on a new Roamio (or any new tivo for the matter).
Anyways, just an idea that may have already been addressed previously.

Thanks.


----------



## lpwcomp

philhu said:


> How does kmttg send season passes from one tivo to another?





moyekj said:


> FYI. Can confirm RPC Remote functionality works fine with Roamio Plus and managed to copy all my season passes from Premiere & Elite *using kmttg* (including series without current airings and my auto record wishlists). Initial TTG tests showed ~ 120 Mbps average download speed via Gigabit ethernet connection.


Emphasis added.

edit: My bad. Hadn't had my coffee yet.


----------



## moyekj

philhu said:


> How does kmttg send season passes from one tivo to another?


 See the documentation:
http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/remote_control/
In short:
* save Season Passes for your other TiVos using the Save button
* switch to destination TiVo (Roamio) and use Load button to load the previously saved SPs
* Then select 1 or more SPs in the table and press the Copy button
* Repeat for any number of saved SPs you have
* SP priority is determined by the order in which you do the copies


----------



## resildoc

ThAbtO said:


> There are no profile for decrypting, just check on the "Decrypt" box and it will decode and convert to .mpg.
> 
> The encoding profiles is for converting to another format such as .mp4.


Thx. for response. Sorry, I was unclear. KMTGG has a pulldown menu of conversion profiles to re-format the *.tivo files such as "ff droid" with a number of others, so I was wondering which one should I use to give optimal hd and importantly, audio playback? Quality is most important, with hd space not an issue. Thanks!!


----------



## jcthorne

resildoc said:


> Thx. for response. Sorry, I was unclear. KMTGG has a pulldown menu of conversion profiles to re-format the *.tivo files such as "ff droid" with a number of others, so I was wondering which one should I use to give optimal hd and importantly, audio playback? Quality is most important, with hd space not an issue. Thanks!!


The answer to your question is NONE of the profiles. Do not recode at all to maintain optimum quality at the expense of hard drive space.

Just download with the decode option and kmttg will store the file as a .mpg file in the native resolution and audio quality as received from the Tivo.


----------



## resildoc

jcthorne said:


> The answer to your question is NONE of the profiles. Do not recode at all to maintain optimum quality at the expense of hard drive space.
> 
> Just download with the decode option and kmttg will store the file as a .mpg file in the native resolution and audio quality as received from the Tivo.


Ok, but one last quickie..Does KMTGG not require you to select an encoding option on the pull down? Thanks again for your wisdom .


----------



## philhu

resildoc said:


> Ok, but one last quickie..Does KMTGG not require you to select an encoding option on the pull down? Thanks again for your wisdom .


Just select download, metadata, decode
Do not select encode and it doesn't do it


----------



## jcthorne

resildoc said:


> Ok, but one last quickie..Does KMTGG not require you to select an encoding option on the pull down? Thanks again for your wisdom .


No, download, decrypt and recode are each separate operations. The pull down list is for the recode operation only.


----------



## resildoc

jcthorne said:


> No, download, decrypt and recode are each separate operations. The pull down list is for the recode operation only.


ok, thanks! So, I am just selecting the shows, checking "metadata," but not "decrypt" or "encode", then hitting enter? Just concerned b/c in the computer replay of hd shows, the audio was so low on a high qual tv.


----------



## jcthorne

you DO want to select decrypt. That tells kmttg to change from a protected .TiVo format to an unprotected standard .mpg format. The audio track will be stored exactly as recorded on the TiVo.


----------



## resildoc

jcthorne said:


> you DO want to select decrypt. That tells kmttg to change from a protected .TiVo format to an unprotected standard .mpg format. The audio track will be stored exactly as recorded on the TiVo.


Thanks so much. Really appreciate it . Warmly, Joel.


----------



## filovirus

After getting my Roamio Pro yesterday, I moved a premier xl to the basement and pulled another XL out of service. KMTTG shows four Tivo tabs when I have only two on the LAN. I have searched but cannot figure out how to refresh KMTTG to show only the two that are live on my LAN. 

Thanks,
Jerold

Edit: I guess I posted too soon. After some more digging I figured out how to delete the IP under the Tivo Tab in congfigure.


----------



## mattack

You could have deleted your post!


----------



## cweb

I am experimenting with using transport streams for the first time and just wanted to get some clarifications on what to expect.

I enabled "download tivo file in transport format, the "VideoRedu qsfix" and the "decrypt using videoredu" The resulting file is a mpeg-2 transport file with the extension .ts. Is this the correct extension? I would have thought it would have the same old mpeg extension. 

At present pytivo doesn't see the file because of the .ts extension. If this extension is correct then I assume I need to change the pytivo config to see and play it. 

Most of the time I am just sending it back to the tivo premiere, but sometimes I want to encode them for iPad play. Should I just be able to check the encode button and use my existing profile to convert them for my iPad?


----------



## wmcbrine

pyTivo does see .ts files, and yes, that's the "correct" extension.


----------



## jcthorne

I decided to give transport streams a try as well. Running into a problem with the decode step using videoredo. I get an error message that videoredo cannot open the file and that my MAK may be wrong.

I have the MAK entered in kmttg but cannot find a place to put it in Videoredo. I am currently running version 3.10.3.629 dated Nov 9, 2011.


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> I decided to give transport streams a try as well. Running into a problem with the decode step using videoredo. I get an error message that videoredo cannot open the file and that my MAK may be wrong.
> 
> I have the MAK entered in kmttg but cannot find a place to put it in Videoredo. I am currently running version 3.10.3.629 dated Nov 9, 2011.


 No need for MAK in VRD. My guess would be that old version of VRD can't handle TS .TiVo files or you don't have a recent (partial) TiVo Desktop installation with updated TiVoDirectShowFilter DLL.


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> No need for MAK in VRD. My guess would be that old version of VRD can't handle TS .TiVo files or you don't have a recent (partial) TiVo Desktop installation with updated TiVoDirectShowFilter DLL.


I do not have Tivo Desktop installed. Is there a way to obtain the required dll without a full install of TD? I'd rather not purchase it at this stage, much less install it. Do newer versions of Videoredo still require install of Tivo Desktop as well?


----------



## jcthorne

OK, I have royally messed something up. I was trying to play with ts files and ran into a road block needing TiVo desktop. Decided to go back to ps files for now as it was working fine.

Now kmttg cannot download anything. I get an error that looks like:

http IO exception for http://192.168.1.112:80/download/.....
Server returned HTTP response code 503 for url .....

I tried using curl downloads and while the error is different, it fails as well. Tried a file from 3 different TiVo's on the network. Also tried disabling Avast and same error. What did I mess up?


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> I do not have Tivo Desktop installed. Is there a way to obtain the required dll without a full install of TD? I'd rather not purchase it at this stage, much less install it. Do newer versions of Videoredo still require install of Tivo Desktop as well?


No need to purchase TiVo Desktop Plus, and the free version link is here:
http://assets.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.8.3.exe
Once you install it you should make sure the proper MAK is entered and then play a .TiVo file to verify it's working, then you can run uninstall and choose to keep only a partial install which will keep the dll installed such that you can still play .TiVo files and then VRD will also be able to decrypt. With partial install there will be no TD services running and only the dll will remain registered in DirectShow and that's all you need for VRD to be able to handle .TiVo files.


----------



## jcthorne

An update to my downloads problem. Pytivo cannot download either so its not a setting in kmttg. PyTivo reports:

ERRORyTivo.togo:401


----------



## mglutz

Is this the right forum for requesting new features for kmttg? If so:

Can the season passes tab be updated to include the options in the table (i.e. show record, keep at most, keep until, start and stop recording options) so that you don't have to individually select each season pass and select modify to see what the options are?

Thanks


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> No need to purchase TiVo Desktop Plus, and the free version link is here:
> http://assets.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.8.3.exe
> Once you install it you should make sure the proper MAK is entered and then play a .TiVo file to verify it's working, then you can run uninstall and choose to keep only a partial install which will keep the dll installed such that you can still play .TiVo files and then VRD will also be able to decrypt. With partial install there will be no TD services running and only the dll will remain registered in DirectShow and that's all you need for VRD to be able to handle .TiVo files.





jcthorne said:


> An update to my downloads problem. Pytivo cannot download either so its not a setting in kmttg. PyTivo reports:
> 
> ERRORyTivo.togo:401


What model TiVo? I was having the same problem recently with both my THD and TiVo 2. Premiere d/l worked fine. Problem is gone now, but while it was still occurring I ended up having to do a direct TiVo-TiVo xfer (THD to Premiere), then a Premiere to PC xfer.


----------



## True Colors

ThAbtO said:


> I believe it happened when there was an update on the Premieres to 20.3 and a bug broke that feature. It does not happen on earlier Tivos prior to Premiere.


I did hear that the functionality was lost in kmttg to download from a paused point in a video.

However, my question is....... will the functionality be restored someday? If so, when?

Thanks,

TC


----------



## moyekj

True Colors said:


> I did hear that the functionality was lost in kmttg to download from a paused point in a video.
> 
> However, my question is....... will the functionality be restored someday? If so, when?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TC


 Functionality was intentionally removed because series 4 software update broke it (it still works for series 3 units).


----------



## True Colors

Thanks for the response.

Is there any chance that this feature will be added back for series four Tivos at some point in the future?

I would be glad to donate 20 bucks to the kmttg fund if this could be restored 

TC


----------



## wmcbrine

True Colors said:


> Is there any chance that this feature will be added back for series four Tivos at some point in the future?


How can he answer that? It's TiVo Inc.'s decision. But I don't foresee them making a lot of changes to the Series 4 software at this point.



> _I would be glad to donate 20 bucks to the kmttg fund if this could be restored _


You know, as a developer, I don't find these (usually empty) promises motivating. I'd be a lot more impressed if you actually donated up front, and then made your request. Although it's still a very tiny sum for the amount of work involved in any non-trivial feature.


----------



## gbm

Hi,

Been using TiVos since S1...just started using kmttg today. Absolutely love it. Don't know why I haven't been using it for years. Anyhow...

All is working well except the Slingbox Capture with my Pro HD

I've spent a good amount of time with the settings and in search but the recording doesn't show up.

I've followed the wiki instructions but I must be missing something.

The program claims to be recording...the MB count rises and rises, but nothing shows up in the directory.

If it's of any help, this is in the log at the bottom (changed the password):

>> CAPTURING SLINGBOX TO C:\User\George\Downloads\kmttg\slingbox_2013_08_28_04_34_25.ts ...
"C:\Perl\bin\perl.exe" "C:\Users\George\Downloads\kmttg\slingbox\rec2.pl" -stdout -ip 192.168.1.254 -port 5001 -pass xxxxxxxx -vbw 4000 -vs 5 | "C:\Users\George\Downloads\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe" -fflags +genpts -i - -vcodec copy -acodec ac3 -ab 224k -y -f mpegts "C:\User\George\Downloads\kmttg\slingbox_2013_08_28_04_34_25.ts"
Killing 'slingbox' job: "C:\Perl\bin\perl.exe" "C:\Users\George\Downloads\kmttg\slingbox\rec2.pl" -stdout -ip 192.168.1.254 -port 5001 -pass xxxxxxxx -vbw 4000 -vs 5 | "C:\Users\George\Downloads\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe" -fflags +genpts -i - -vcodec copy -acodec ac3 -ab 224k -y -f mpegts "C:\User\George\Downloads\kmttg\slingbox_2013_08_28_04_34_25.ts"
taskkill /f /t /pid 4676

The only other thing that looks suspicious is from the task viewer, after the 'stream started' message:

stream started

00:00:00 pkts:0
00:00:05 pkts:863[asf @ 003a2d00] max_analyze_duration 5000000 reached at 5024000 microseconds
[asf @ 003a2d00] Could not find codec parameters for stream 2 (Unknown: none): unknown codec
Consider increasing the value for the 'analyzeduration' and 'probesize' options

I'm a total noob with this program, but the inputs are so straightforward, I can't figure out what my error is...

I'd appreciate any help.

Thanks,

George


----------



## moyekj

@gbm

Sounds like ffmpeg is struggling with identifying the slingbox recording codecs. Would be helpful to examine exactly what your slingbox is putting out. From a CMD window please execute the following (fixing the password):
"C:\Perl\bin\perl.exe" "C:\Users\George\Downloads\kmttg\slingbox\rec2.pl" -output "C:\Users\George\Downloads\kmttg\rec2.asf" -ip 192.168.1.254 -port 5001 -pass xxxxxxxx -vbw 4000 -vs 5 -dur 30

That should create a 30 second capture in file:
C:\Users\George\Downloads\kmttg\rec2.asf

Then examine the contents of the rec2.asf file using Mediainfo and post the output specifications of that program here.


----------



## gbm

Here's the info from the file:

General
Complete name : C:\Users\George\Downloads\kmttg\rec2.asf
Format : Windows Media
File size : 14.9 MiB
Maximum Overall bit rate : 5 120 Kbps
Movie name : Slingbox
Performer : Sling Media
Comment : 1

Video
ID : 2
Format : AVC
Format/Info : Advanced Video Codec
Codec ID : h264
Width : 1 920 pixels
Height : 544 pixels
Display aspect ratio : 3.529
Color space : YUV
Chroma subsampling : 4:2:0
Bit depth : 8 bits

Audio
ID : 1
Format : 706D
Codec ID : 706D
Bit rate : 256 Kbps
Channel(s) : 2 channels
Sampling rate : 32.0 KHz
Bit depth : 16 bits



Thanks!

George


----------



## moyekj

Hmm. 706D audio - that's new to me. No doubt that is what ffmpeg doesn't recognize. I had to Google what it is and it appears to be FAAD AAC audio which I would expect ffmpeg should be able to handle, but I guess not.
If you are able to upload the clip somewhere where I can download it I could play with it some more to see if it's possible to get ffmpeg working with it.


----------



## gbm

I can get to the clip a little later (at work now), but I noticed a post in another thread where you had a file with the same codec. This might help...or not.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=504853

(It's the 8th post on the page.)

George


----------



## glaviolette

Howdy!

For some reason now when I try to refresh any of the "Remote" tabs I now receive the error...

_RPC error response: Failed calling IT mind with 'login': ProcessITMindRequest caught 'PostString failed: Curl eror: problem with the local SSL certificate
(58). Url: https://www8.tivo.com/authinternal/mindLite2?type=login'
rpc Auth error - null_

I verified my Tivo.com login on the site and within kmttg?

Hoping I've not made a silly user error.

Thanks!

-g


----------



## moyekj

gbm said:


> I can get to the clip a little later (at work now), but I noticed a post in another thread where you had a file with the same codec. This might help...or not.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=504853
> 
> (It's the 8th post on the page.)
> 
> George


 That one works for me with ffmpeg. I made a custom encoding profile in kmttg called ff_sling.enc that mimics what is done during sling capture:


Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
Slingbox: ts container, copy video (H.264), AC3 audio

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -fflags +genpts -vcodec copy -acodec ac3 -ab 224k -y -f mpegts OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
ts

From FILES mode I ran encode using above on the record_1080i.asf clip file and it worked fine for me. So perhaps you're using an older version of ffmpeg or something. From kmttg Help menu try updating the Tools to make sure you are using same ffmpeg version I am.


----------



## moyekj

glaviolette said:


> Howdy!
> 
> For some reason now when I try to refresh any of the "Remote" tabs I now receive the error...
> 
> _RPC error response: Failed calling IT mind with 'login': ProcessITMindRequest caught 'PostString failed: Curl eror: problem with the local SSL certificate
> (58). Url: https://www8.tivo.com/authinternal/mindLite2?type=login'
> rpc Auth error - null_
> 
> I verified my Tivo.com login on the site and within kmttg?
> 
> Hoping I've not made a silly user error.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -g


 With a series 3 unit I assume (which uses middlemind.tivo.com)? Since TiVo has been making many changes to tivo.com it could be they are messing with stuff so perhaps give it a day or 2 to see if it starts working again. I no longer have a series 3 machine plugged in to test with anymore so don't have an easy way to test myself.


----------



## glaviolette

moyekj said:


> series 3 unit I assume


Yup. HD.



moyekj said:


> Since TiVo has been making many changes to tivo.com it could be they are messing with stuff so perhaps give it a day or 2 to see if it starts working again.


That was my suspicion/fear as well. So.. with this broken my additional metadata info is hosed I'm assuming.

Wait... Wait.. I gave it *one* more try before I clicked submit. It's working now. 

Thanks again for your speedy reply and for all that you do! :up:


----------



## rrg

The new Roamio Pro that I added yesterday isn't visible to kmttg, though all the other TiVos on my LAN (Series 3s and one TiVo HD) are. Why might that be?

The units do all seem to be visible to each other.


----------



## rrg

If I configure its IP address and name explicitly, it's found. Not sure why that should be necessary, but with that change in place it's working now.


----------



## moyekj

Check System Information screen to see if TiVoToGo = a,a,a,a. If you don't have all a's then TTG is not yet enabled and may require a couple more connections to start working. If that's not the problem then check kmttg config-Tivos tab to make sure "Look for Tivos on network" is enabled and perhaps try toggling the Beacon/Bonjour setting.
If auto-detect still doesn't work you can always manually add the Roamio by providing IP and name.
EDIT: All this typed before your 2nd post.


----------



## moyekj

mglutz said:


> Is this the right forum for requesting new features for kmttg? If so:
> 
> Can the season passes tab be updated to include the options in the table (i.e. show record, keep at most, keep until, start and stop recording options) so that you don't have to individually select each season pass and select modify to see what the options are?
> 
> Thanks


Next release Season Passes table will now have the following additional columns added (hence all the information that can be seen using modify button): RECORD, KEEP, START, END


----------



## ALbino

This question might have been covered, but this thread is awfully big to go scrolling through 

Is there a way to get KMTTG to handle the new h.264 channels on Verizon FiOS? I did a test recording on 555 ES.TV and transferred it, and it's listed as a .mpg file but there's no video, just audio. Renaming it doesn't help, and putting it into Virtualdub just errors me with "No Video Stream".

This isn't a big deal now, but it looks like the majority are going the way of h.264 at some point, and then it's going to be a problem.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

ALbino said:


> This question might have been covered, but this thread is awfully big to go scrolling through
> 
> Is there a way to get KMTTG to handle the new h.264 channels on Verizon FiOS? I did a test recording on 555 ES.TV and transferred it, and it's listed as a .mpg file but there's no video, just audio. Renaming it doesn't help, and putting it into Virtualdub just errors me with "No Video Stream".
> 
> This isn't a big deal now, but it looks like the majority are going the way of h.264 at some point, and then it's going to be a problem.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


 For H.264 downloads to work you MUST use TS transfers (config-Program Options-Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format). However, if you are using "tivodecode" to decrypt it doesn't work well with TS files so you need to use VideoRedo to decrypt instead (kmttg has option to do that as well).


----------



## moyekj

akaussie said:


> Hey moyekj-
> 
> As people are upgrading to the Roamio, I am wondering if it is possible to add the ability export the channel list in the 'Guide' section of kmttg to a csv or text file (or something similar)?
> I could see this being handy to quickly generating a list of selected channels on say someone's Premiere and then using it as a guide to select the channels on a new Roamio (or any new tivo for the matter).
> Anyways, just an idea that may have already been addressed previously.
> 
> Thanks.


 I'm working on this for next release as I do see some value in being able to consult CSV files or perhaps more easily running a "diff" between CSV files of different TiVos to more easily find differences.


----------



## ALbino

moyekj said:


> For H.264 downloads to work you MUST use TS transfers (config-Program Options-Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format). However, if you are using "tivodecode" to decrypt it doesn't work well with TS files so you need to use VideoRedo to decrypt instead (kmttg has option to do that as well).


That worked, in that I now have video and it opens in Virtualdub. However the file says:

Video: MPEG2 Video 1920x1080 29.97fps 19000Kbps
Audio: Dolby AC3 48000Hz stereo 192Kbps

Which to me looks like VideoRedo is actually doing a full re-encode as opposed to just decrypting it, no?

FWIW I have QS turned on if that matters.


----------



## moyekj

ALbino said:


> That worked, in that I now have video and it opens in Virtualdub. However the file says:
> 
> Video: MPEG2 Video 1920x1080 29.97fps 19000Kbps
> Audio: Dolby AC3 48000Hz stereo 192Kbps
> 
> Which to me looks like VideoRedo is actually doing a full re-encode as opposed to just decrypting it, no?
> 
> FWIW I have QS turned on if that matters.


 My guess is you have an older kmttg installation. Newer versions use "mediainfo" to look at the codecs to prevent VRD from re-encoding H.264 to mpeg2 when possible. Other possibility is you don't have VRD TVSuite which is version that can handle H.264.


----------



## ALbino

moyekj said:


> My guess is you have an older kmttg installation. Newer versions use "mediainfo" to look at the codecs to prevent VRD from re-encoding H.264 to mpeg2 when possible. Other possibility is you don't have VRD TVSuite which is version that can handle H.264.


You're right in that I was using v0p9r. I just updated to v1p0d, and ran it again with the same results.

I'm using VideoReDo TVSuite 4.20.7.629.

On the main screen I have "decrypt" and "QS Fix" checked. Under File -> Configure -> Program Options I have "Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format" checked. And then under VideoRedo I have "Decrypt using VideoRedo instead of tivodecode" checked. Am I missing anything?


----------



## ALbino

Here's the log from KMTTG, which seems to say MPEG and nothing about h.264:



Code:


---DONE--- job=download output=E:\_Converting\Entertainment Studios.TV (08_30_2013).TiVo
container=mpeg, video=mpeg2video
>> Running qsfix on E:\_Converting\Entertainment Studios.TV (08_30_2013).TiVo ...
C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Program Files (x86)\KMTTG\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs" "E:\_Converting\Entertainment Studios.TV (08_30_2013).TiVo" "E:\_Converting\Entertainment Studios.TV (08_30_2013).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\USER\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock2229763616140629238.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video 
qsfix job completed: 0:01:22
---DONE--- job=qsfix output=E:\_Converting\Entertainment Studios.TV (08_30_2013).mpg.qsfix
(Deleted file: E:\_Converting\Entertainment Studios.TV (08_30_2013).TiVo)
(Renamed E:\_Converting\Entertainment Studios.TV (08_30_2013).mpg.qsfix to E:\_Converting\Entertainment Studios.TV (08_30_2013).mpg)


----------



## moyekj

ALbino said:


> You're right in that I was using v0p9r. I just updated to v1p0d, and ran it again with the same results.
> 
> I'm using VideoReDo TVSuite 4.20.7.629.
> 
> On the main screen I have "decrypt" and "QS Fix" checked. Under File -> Configure -> Program Options I have "Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format" checked. And then under VideoRedo I have "Decrypt using VideoRedo instead of tivodecode" checked. Am I missing anything?


 In config->Programs I am guessing you don't have "mediainfo CLI". Now that you are running v1p0d version choose Help->Update tools... which should download and install mediainfo_cli along with other tools. Then re-start kmttg and double-check mediainfo is now specified in kmttg config. Then try the download/decrypt/qs fix again.


----------



## ALbino

moyekj said:


> In config->Programs I am guessing you don't have "mediainfo CLI". Now that you are running v1p0d version choose Help->Update tools... which should download and install mediainfo_cli along with other tools. Then re-start kmttg and double-check mediainfo is now specified in kmttg config. Then try the download/decrypt/qs fix again.


Wow, that awesomely easy. What a great feature Update Tools is.

And yeah, that was definitely the issue. The outputted file is now:

Video: MPEG4 Video (H264) 1920x1080 29.97fps

Thanks for the help, I really appreciate it


----------



## moyekj

ALbino said:


> Wow, that awesomely easy. What a great feature Update Tools is.
> 
> And yeah, that was definitely the issue. The outputted file is now:
> 
> Video: MPEG4 Video (H264) 1920x1080 29.97fps
> 
> Thanks for the help, I really appreciate it


 Glad it's working. Note that for future kmttg releases you can use Help->Update kmttg... to check and update to latest version automatically.


----------



## RAILhead

I promise I searched, but nothing came up...

Any ideas why a certain show would just not transfer completely? Case in point, Project Runway. There have been 2 episodes this season that transfer around 2.5GB of the 8GB or 9GB of the total length (30 minutes or so out of 1 hour and 30 minutes). No other shows are doing this -- it's only just Project Runway. 

Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

RAILhead said:


> I promise I searched, but nothing came up...
> 
> Any ideas why a certain show would just not transfer completely? Case in point, Project Runway. There have been 2 episodes this season that transfer around 2.5GB of the 8GB or 9GB of the total length (30 minutes or so out of 1 hour and 30 minutes). No other shows are doing this -- it's only just Project Runway.
> 
> Thanks!


 It's a TiVo bug. The theory is there are glitches in the recording which can cause transfers to stop. The workaround for series 3 units is to rename the portion that did transfer, then on TiVo set pause point to a few seconds beyond the end of the partial transfer, then use kmttg Resume Downloads mode to get the rest of the transfer. Resume downloads doesn't work anymore for series 4 or higher units though.
For series 4 or higher units you can try toggling TS Transfers setting in kmttg to see if that gets you past the problem.

Fail all that, the oldest workarounds are:
* Try to record show again if it is airing.
* If you have more than 1 TiVo, set pause point just beyond failure point and use MRV to resume transfer to other unit, then you can download the partial recording from that other unit.


----------



## ThAbtO

Has System Info under the Remote tab been removed from Series 2 on KMTTG v1p0d? I believe they still work.


----------



## RAILhead

moyekj said:


> It's a TiVo bug. The theory is there are glitches in the recording which can cause transfers to stop. The workaround for series 3 units is to rename the portion that did transfer, then on TiVo set pause point to a few seconds beyond the end of the partial transfer, then use kmttg Resume Downloads mode to get the rest of the transfer. Resume downloads doesn't work anymore for series 4 or higher units though.
> For series 4 or higher units you can try toggling TS Transfers setting in kmttg to see if that gets you past the problem.
> 
> Fail all that, the oldest workarounds are:
> * Try to record show again if it is airing.
> * If you have more than 1 TiVo, set pause point just beyond failure point and use MRV to resume transfer to other unit, then you can download the partial recording from that other unit.


That setting was already off, so I toggled it and I'm attempting the download again now. FWIW, I'm on a Mac using v1p0c. Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Has System Info under the Remote tab been removed from Series 2 on KMTTG v1p0d? I believe they still work.


 Anything earlier than series 3 now is disabled from Remote tabs since almost nothing works for them anyway (so I'm told).


----------



## moyekj

RAILhead said:


> That setting was already off, so I toggled it and I'm attempting the download again now. FWIW, I'm on a Mac using v1p0c. Thanks!


 Even if that works with a Mac and without VideoRedo it's not going to do you much good as decrypting TS .TiVo files with tivodecode doesn't work (reliably).


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> Anything earlier than series 3 now is disabled from Remote tabs since almost nothing works for them anyway (so I'm told).


I was hoping to use the Network Connect button on the S2.

Edit: I can still use v0p9i for that.


----------



## RAILhead

moyekj said:


> Even if that works with a Mac and without VideoRedo it's not going to do you much good as decrypting TS .TiVo files with tivodecode doesn't work (reliably).


When I said toggle, I meant I checked it, saved the prefs, unchecked it, and saved the prefs.

The download stopped at 2.49GB again. Ugh.

I guess I will see if it's being broadcast again.


----------



## moyekj

RAILhead said:


> When I said toggle, I meant I checked it, saved the prefs, unchecked it, and saved the prefs.
> 
> The download stopped at 2.49GB again. Ugh.
> 
> I guess I will see if it's being broadcast again.


 Doing that wouldn't change anything. The whole idea was to try download in a different format (TS container instead of mpeg container) to see if that would work. But since you wouldn't have a good way of decrypting it's kind of pointless anyway even if it worked.


----------



## moyekj

v1p0e version just released.
If using version v1p0b or later you can update kmttg automatically to latest release using Help->Update kmttg.

Among some other changes:
* Contains a new *Web* remote tab which can be used on the new Roamio units to bring up web pages on the Roamio unit using the TiVo internal Opera web browser.
* Adds additional columns to the remote Season Passes table as requested recently.
* Adds *Export Channels* button to the remote *Guide* tab to create a channel lineup CSV file containing list of channels currently set as included or excluded in channel list.

Consult release_notes for full details.


----------



## murgatroyd

I'd appreciate any insight you guys have about this weird problem.

I usually have kmttg set to generate metadata and decrypt the files with tivodecode. (I have VideoRedo TV Suite but I haven't used it very much.) 

IIRC this file was transferred with v1p0d. I just updated the tools this morning when I updated to v1p0e, so I'm not sure which version of tivodecode was used when the jobs were run.

I was transferring an episode of So You Think You Can Dance. The show was 2 hours long. The TiVoHD says that the show is 3.09 GB; kmttg reports that the episode is 3.10 GB. Windows Explorer shows 3,057,635 KB for the .tivo file and 3,057,635 KB for the decrypted .mpeg. 
So far so good, right?

Before I delete the original recordings from the TiVoHD, I usually do a spot-check by playing the files; I do a cursory check to make sure the start and end of the recordings match, and check a couple of spots in the middle. If the size looks right and the recording time is okay, I cross my fingers that the inside isn't too glitched and delete the original. On the Windows 8 desktop, I usually play the decrypted file with VLC.

VLC is reporting that this episode is 27 minutes and change. The start of the recording looks like the start. The end looks like the end. None of the other files I've transferred recently report strange running times with VLC. 

I haven't done a side-by-side test where I play the recording all the way through on the TiVo and the desktop to see what else might vary. I haven't opened up the file in VideoRedo, or moved it to my XP laptop, where TiVo Desktop is installed, or moved it to my Mac. 

At the moment VLC is at 2.0.8 Twoflower, but it also showed the weird running time before VLC was upgraded to this version.

I suspect this is NOT a problem with kmttg but with something in VLC. Obviously I'm not going to find the glitch without playing the show all the way through, and I will test the recording with VideoReDo and the other options I mentioned above. But I wanted to post and see if anyone else has seen anything like this before. 

Weird.


----------



## moyekj

murgatroyd, especially seeing as you have VideoRedo you should always run "QS Fix" step to clean up timestamp issues.


----------



## innocentfreak

Might be worth checking to see what Media Player Classic or Media Player Home Cinema Edition show.


----------



## murgatroyd

moyekj said:


> murgatroyd, especially seeing as you have VideoRedo you should always run "QS Fix" step to clean up timestamp issues.


Ran QS Fix and VLC shows 1:59:58 (consistent with other episodes). :up::up::up:


----------



## ALbino

Not sure if this is really a KMTTG question, but it affects how I decide to transfer the files.

As far as post processing goes, when using Virtualdub to perform an IVTC conversion from 29.97 to 23.976 files, TS seems to not IVTC as well as the MPG files. There's much more clear usable frames using the traditional transfer/tivodecode to MPEG2 method than forcing Transport Stream and using VideoReDo to decode. Both with QS turned on of course.

Incidentally, neither is as good as just using a capture card at 29.97 -- though why that might be I have no idea. (Of course the quality of the image is worse than the raw files, but the actual un-blended frames are clearer).

Does anyone have any insights or tips on a better settings to achieve a more usable transferred file?


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> v1p0e version just released.
> Among some other changes:
> * Contains a new *Web* remote tab which can be used on the new Roamio units to bring up web pages on the Roamio unit using the TiVo internal Opera web browser.
> 
> Consult release_notes for full details.


Suggestions on what this nifty new feature could be used for?


----------



## innocentfreak

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9793954#post9793954

Start there and read through the rest of the thread.


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> Suggestions on what this nifty new feature could be used for?


 It's early days so still exploring. However, since you can design your own HTML5 pages it could become the next-generation HME platform (better if/when TiVo follows through with an SDK). There's a basic proof of concept HTML5 page I posted here for streaming mp4 with H.264 video & AAC audio using custom controls that responds to certain TiVo remote button presses. Note that works on Mini platform as well and doesn't have the HME 1.1GB buffer limitation as it is true streaming. Also being HTML based, for example if you want to stream shows to your TiVo hosted by somebody else's server via internet you could easily do so.
Granted, currently being limited to mp4 with H.264 video & AAC audio doesn't make it very useful as a general streaming solution but if/when TiVo has an SDK that may open up more possibilities.


----------



## willbm3

moyekj said:


> It's a TiVo bug. The theory is there are glitches in the recording which can cause transfers to stop. The workaround for series 3 units is to rename the portion that did transfer, then on TiVo set pause point to a few seconds beyond the end of the partial transfer, then use kmttg Resume Downloads mode to get the rest of the transfer. Resume downloads doesn't work anymore for series 4 or higher units though.
> For series 4 or higher units you can try toggling TS Transfers setting in kmttg to see if that gets you past the problem.
> 
> Fail all that, the oldest workarounds are:
> * Try to record show again if it is airing.
> * If you have more than 1 TiVo, set pause point just beyond failure point and use MRV to resume transfer to other unit, then you can download the partial recording from that other unit.


I actually came to ask just that. I'm trying to store a new season of a TV show I haven't caught up with on my PC until I'm ready to watch but episode 1 is cutting off after transferring 200MB. I'll try a TS download. I can still send that back to my Tivo using PyTivo, right?


----------



## willbm3

I'm wondering if anyone can help me out with the encoding profiles supplied with KMTTG. I primarily use the program in conjunction with PyTivo to remove files from my Tivo to save space and then transfer them back when I'm ready to watch. I also encode them using the ff_ipad profile to take with me if I'm traveling. Simply downloading and decrypting is sufficient for my purposes, but I would like to have the option to encode into an mp4 of smaller file size. I have a few questions:

1) What's the difference between the ff_264_high_rate profile and the ff_tivo_hd profile? They seem identical to me. 

2) I've encoded 1 episode of a show using the ff_tivo_hd profile and everything seemed to work fine, however when I try to play it on my computer I get "Error 2041 - an invalid sample description...." When I try to transfer this file using PyTivo the transfer appears to work fine, but the file never shows up on my Tivo (I can post a PyTivo log if necessary). I have no issue transferring mpg files using PyTivo and no issue transferring mp4 files encoded using the ff_ipad profile.


----------



## moyekj

willbm3 said:


> I'm wondering if anyone can help me out with the encoding profiles supplied with KMTTG. I primarily use the program in conjunction with PyTivo to remove files from my Tivo to save space and then transfer them back when I'm ready to watch. I also encode them using the ff_ipad profile to take with me if I'm traveling. Simply downloading and decrypting is sufficient for my purposes, but I would like to have the option to encode into an mp4 of smaller file size. I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) What's the difference between the ff_264_high_rate profile and the ff_tivo_hd profile? They seem identical to me.
> 
> 2) I've encoded 1 episode of a show using the ff_tivo_hd profile and everything seemed to work fine, however when I try to play it on my computer I get "Error 2041 - an invalid sample description...." When I try to transfer this file using PyTivo the transfer appears to work fine, but the file never shows up on my Tivo (I can post a PyTivo log if necessary). I have no issue transferring mpg files using PyTivo and no issue transferring mp4 files encoded using the ff_ipad profile.


1) They are very similar but not identical - slightly different encoding params.
2)
PC player:
It's likely the player you are using on PC can't handle mp4 container with AC3 audio. If you play it with VLC VideoLAN it should play fine.

pyTivo:
Are you transferring using push or pull? If using pull method then unless you configured pyTivo for ts=on it will re-encode to mpeg2 when transferring which is not something you want. So either use pull method with ts=on config or use push to transfer to your TiVo, so that either way there is no transcoding back to mpeg2 happening.


----------



## willbm3

moyekj said:


> 1) They are very similar but not identical - slightly different encoding params.
> 2)
> PC player:
> It's likely the player you are using on PC can't handle mp4 container with AC3 audio. If you play it with VLC VideoLAN it should play fine.
> 
> pyTivo:
> Are you transferring using push or pull? If using pull method then unless you configured pyTivo for ts=on it will re-encode to mpeg2 when transferring which is not something you want. So either use pull method with ts=on config or use push to transfer to your TiVo, so that either way there is no transcoding back to mpeg2 happening.


1) Is one better than the other to use? I'd like to use the best profile to maintain good fidelity with HD content.

2) I downloaded VLC player and the file plays fine. Thanks.

I'm not sure how you configure for ts=on, but I transferred using push. The file appears to transfer to completion after ~13 minutes (I get the "done transferring" message with bytes transferred and average transfer rate) and a few seconds later another transfer of the same file starts. This transfer appears to finish after ~1 minute and I get the "done transferring" message that tells me that 0 bytes were transferred at 0.00mbps and there is no file on my Tivo or in my recently deleted folder. I can see the file on my Tivo during the initial transfer, but if I try to play it while it's transferring I just get a blank screen or a frozen image of live tv. I have no issues with mpg files or mp4 files encoded using ff_ipad.


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> It's a TiVo bug. The theory is there are glitches in the recording which can cause transfers to stop.


I know I asked almost this same thing before, and you said along the lines of "tivo to tivo transfers do direct byte transfers"..

But more specifically, does nobody know exactly how Tivos transfer *between* them? Or because the curl method works most of the time, did nobody bother to implement the alternative method? (I'm not meaning to imply laziness.)

I now have a couple of recordings I'd like to keep the *end* of, but because of glitches, can't transfer them. I may end up being able to transfer them to my TivoHD, then transfer the end.. But I'm somewhat seriously consolidating into one 6 tuner Roamio.. so *a* solution to this would be good at some point.

Is there any info about the tivo to tivo transfer, and how it differs from what kmttg does?
(i.e. why it succeeds even with glitchy programs)


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> Is there any info about the tivo to tivo transfer, and how it differs from what kmttg does?
> (i.e. why it succeeds even with glitchy programs)


 TTG transfers are quite CPU intensive because they require decrypt/demux/remux/encrypt and some glitches in the recording probably break the demux/remux parts. You can emulate an MRV transfer to your PC by adding the following formatting to the URL (which is what MRV transfers between 2 TiVos uses):
&Format=video%2Fx-tivo-raw-tts
Don't know for sure but it's likely with that format you are avoiding at least demux/remux if not decrypt/encrypt as well, so glitches in the recording won't affect anything. You can probably try the above and see that transfer to your computer will succeed in that format, but it's academic because good luck figuring out how to decrypt the resulting file...


----------



## A J Ricaud

I need help! I'm trying to use kmttg to transfer from my S3's to my new Roamios, but when I try to start the service I get the error: [SC] StartService: OpenService FAILED 5:

Access is denied.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## moyekj

A J Ricaud said:


> I need help! I'm trying to use kmttg to transfer from my S3's to my new Roamios, but when I try to start the service I get the error: [SC] StartService: OpenService FAILED 5:
> 
> Access is denied.
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated.


 Read the auto_transfers Wiki which covers that situation. If on Windows 7 or higher with UAC enabled you will likely need to set javaw.exe to run as Administrator to be able to install the service.


----------



## willbm3

willbm3 said:


> I actually came to ask just that. I'm trying to store a new season of a TV show I haven't caught up with on my PC until I'm ready to watch but episode 1 is cutting off after transferring 200MB. I'll try a TS download. I can still send that back to my Tivo using PyTivo, right?


I'm able to download the full file in TS (it hangs at the 200mb mark but then continues), but decryption won't work and I can't get the .Tivo file back on my Tivo using PyTivo. So I guess if you have a download that doesn't work you're just sorta screwed?


----------



## moyekj

willbm3 said:


> I'm able to download the full file in TS (it hangs at the 200mb mark but then continues), but decryption won't work and I can't get the .Tivo file back on my Tivo using PyTivo. So I guess if you have a download that doesn't work you're just sorta screwed?


 You should be able to use pyTivo to transfer back TS .TiVo files. It's likely you have an old version of pyTivo which is why that is not working - update to latest wmcbrine version and it should work.


----------



## willbm3

moyekj said:


> You should be able to use pyTivo to transfer back TS .TiVo files. It's likely you have an old version of pyTivo which is why that is not working - update to latest wmcbrine version and it should work.


I just downloaded pyTivo the other week. When I try to pull the .Tivo file the Tivo says "Transferring prohibited by the copyright holder." I'm not sure why because KMTTG otherwise lets me download and decode said video (although the download quits early). If I try to push the file I get an "unsupported operand type(s) for /: 'str' and 'int'" in pyTivo.


----------



## moyekj

willbm3 said:


> I just downloaded pyTivo the other week. When I try to pull the .Tivo file the Tivo says "Transferring prohibited by the copyright holder." I'm not sure why because KMTTG otherwise lets me download and decode said video (although the download quits early). If I try to push the file I get an "unsupported operand type(s) for /: 'str' and 'int'" in pyTivo.


pyTivo pull should work without trouble.
Probably should move this discussion to the pyTivo thread, but how did you install pyTivo? If you used the Windows installer that version is horribly outdated and should not be used. Follow Windows_Install instructions for a Windows install.


----------



## willbm3

moyekj said:


> pyTivo pull should work without trouble.
> Probably should move this discussion to the pyTivo thread, but how did you install pyTivo? If you used the Windows installer that version is horribly outdated and should not be used. Follow Windows_Install instructions for a Windows install.


I installed following the windows install instructions (I didn't even know there was a windows installer) and then pointed everything to the correct directory and used the KMTTG components. The transport stream problem is really a secondary concern of mine (since I'm only using it to get a show that fails to download) so I'll post over in the pyTivo forum. The main issue I posted here was why I couldn't transfer mp4 files using pyTivo. I thought it may have been an encoding issue, but it plays fine on my PC...so perhaps that is also a pyTivo issue (although I can transfer mpg and mp4 files encoded with ff_ipad no problem)


----------



## lpwcomp

willbm3 said:


> I installed following the windows install instructions (I didn't even know there was a windows installer) and then pointed everything to the correct directory and used the KMTTG components. The transport stream problem is really a secondary concern of mine (since I'm only using it to get a show that fails to download) so I'll post over in the pyTivo forum. The main issue I posted here was why I couldn't transfer mp4 files using pyTivo. I thought it may have been an encoding issue, but it plays fine on my PC...so perhaps that is also a pyTivo issue (although I can transfer mpg and mp4 files encoded with ff_ipad no problem)


You might try an diiferent version of ffmpeg.


----------



## A J Ricaud

moyekg:

Thanks for that. I followed the instructions but when I try to start the service I get an error: logon failure. I'm really shooting blind here. I typed Administrator in the "This account" box and filled in my admin password but no go.
Any ideas?


----------



## moyekj

A J Ricaud said:


> moyekg:
> 
> Thanks for that. I followed the instructions but when I try to start the service I get an error: logon failure. I'm really shooting blind here. I typed Administrator in the "This account" box and filled in my admin password but no go.
> Any ideas?


 The kmttg service login should be your normal Windows login account name, not "Administrator".


----------



## A J Ricaud

moyekj said:


> The kmttg service login should be your normal Windows login account name, not "Administrator".


OK. I'll try that. Thanks


----------



## ALbino

moyekj said:


> You can emulate an MRV transfer to your PC by adding the following formatting to the URL (which is what MRV transfers between 2 TiVos uses):
> &Format=video%2Fx-tivo-raw-tts


Possibly a dumb question, but: if you can successfully emulate an MRV transfer then wouldn't this also work to transfer shows that are "protected" with the CCI Byte problem? Just MRV it instead of TTG'ing it?


----------



## lpwcomp

ALbino said:


> Possibly a dumb question, but: if you can successfully emulate an MRV transfer then wouldn't this also work to transfer shows that are "protected" with the CCI Byte problem? Just MRV it instead of TTG'ing it?


You can't MRV a protected show either. Only MRS it.


----------



## ALbino

lpwcomp said:


> You can't MRV a protected show either. Only MRS it.


Ah, that makes sense. I've never used MRV or MRS, so I wasn't aware of how it worked. Thanks.


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> TTG transfers are quite CPU intensive because they require decrypt/demux/remux/encrypt and some glitches in the recording probably break the demux/remux parts. You can emulate an MRV transfer to your PC by adding the following formatting to the URL (which is what MRV transfers between 2 TiVos uses):
> &Format=video%2Fx-tivo-raw-tts
> Don't know for sure but it's likely with that format you are avoiding at least demux/remux if not decrypt/encrypt as well, so glitches in the recording won't affect anything. You can probably try the above and see that transfer to your computer will succeed in that format, but it's academic because good luck figuring out how to decrypt the resulting file...


Can you download these and then transfer them *back* to the Tivo for watching? i.e. just to offload them.

Sorry for another repeat -- I have sort of the same question for .Tivo files in PS format. I tried doing that a week or two ago, but it didn't show up on the Tivo when I browsed my Tivo when running pyTivo on my computer.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> Can you download these and then transfer them *back* to the Tivo for watching? i.e. just to offload them.


 If someone figured out how to emulate a TiVo on the PC side, sure, but AFAIK that hasn't been done. (MRV is initiated as a pull, so a TiVo would have to think the PC is another TiVo for it to be possible). If you mean just transfer them back as if they were a normal .TiVo file, no, that doesn't work.



> Sorry for another repeat -- I have sort of the same question for .Tivo files in PS format. I tried doing that a week or two ago, but it didn't show up on the Tivo when I browsed my Tivo when running pyTivo on my computer.


 More relevant question for pyTivo thread, but all .TiVo files (PS or TS) can be served up by pyTivo, so not sure why some seem to be having issues with that.


----------



## wmcbrine

pyTivo can send back both PS and TS .TiVo files (via pulls -- pushes require decryption). pyTivo uses FFmpeg on .TiVo files, as on other files, to check resolution, duration, etc. Sometimes, this process fails, in which case the file is marked with the copy prohibited symbol, as with any failure at this stage. If you really want to ensure that .TiVo files pass through this stage, you can disable pyTivo's use of FFmpeg, and it will just blindly send anything with a ".TiVo" extension. I would instead suggest using a more current FFmpeg, which should handle .TiVo files better, although not necessarily (there have been regressions in the past). (Note that FFmpeg can't actually process the encrypted files, but it can (usually) read them well enough to collect the basic info, because .TiVo files aren't _entirely_ encrypted.)


----------



## moyekj

wmcbrine said:


> pyTivo uses FFmpeg on .TiVo files, as on other files, to check resolution, duration, etc. Sometimes, this process fails, in which case the file is marked with the copy prohibited symbol, as with any failure at this stage.


 OK, that explains it then. I used to use ffmpeg as well to examine .TiVo files in kmttg as well but got several reports of problems with that, so since have switched to use mediainfo CLI (kmttg Windows tool package includes binary for it) which works much more reliably on .TiVo files.


----------



## philhu

A wierd problem has developed here.

I almost always use VRD to encode with kmttg.

Today, I tried taking some HD files from my tivo premiere 4, decoded to mpg (tivodecode), and they looked and sounded fine.

I tried to use the ffmpeg tivo_hd, as recommended here as a test and the video is still fine, but the audio seems off about 1.5 seconds all the way through. If I use H.264 MP4 (A VRD encoder profile), it looks almost as good with sync'ed sound all through.

I did about 6 videos and they all did it

I seem to recall this problem before I got VRD, so is it known? I'm not doing anything special in the rocessing.


----------



## moyekj

philhu said:


> A wierd problem has developed here.
> 
> I almost always use VRD to encode with kmttg.
> 
> Today, I tried taking some HD files from my tivo premiere 4, decoded to mpg (tivodecode), and they looked and sounded fine.
> 
> I tried to use the ffmpeg tivo_hd, as recommended here as a test and the video is still fine, but the audio seems off about 1.5 seconds all the way through. If I use H.264 MP4 (A VRD encoder profile), it looks almost as good with sync'ed sound all through.
> 
> I did about 6 videos and they all did it
> 
> I seem to recall this problem before I got VRD, so is it known? I'm not doing anything special in the rocessing.


 Unless you run "QS Fix" step as part of the flow sync problems are quite common when re-encoding.


----------



## philhu

moyekj said:


> Unless you run "QS Fix" step as part of the flow sync problems are quite common when re-encoding.


Ah, thats what it was. And VRD does the qsfix during transcoding too

Thats what it was. So QSFIX happens also if I say to tivodecode using VRD too, correct? So I can download and then QSFIX decode using VRD, then run ffmpeg on the resulting mpg file outputting to mp4

Correct?


----------



## moyekj

philhu said:


> Ah, thats what it was. And VRD does the qsfix during transcoding too
> 
> Thats what it was. So QSFIX happens also if I say to tivodecode using VRD too, correct? So I can download and then QSFIX decode using VRD, then run ffmpeg on the resulting mpg file outputting to mp4
> 
> Correct?


 Yes, if you turn on "Decrypt using VideoRedo instead of tivodecode" option then kmttg will automatically do the QS Fix when "decrypt" task is enabled so you get decrypt + QS Fix in 1 step.


----------



## HeatherA

I'm using KMTTG today to prepare for a new Roamio to enter the house. As I'm working on moving and getting files ready to trf to the new box, I am again so thankful we have this tool. It's one I use on a weekly basis and always appreciate, but when dealing with a heavy workload, as I'm giving it right now, my esteem just grows. 

Thanks again!


----------



## moyekj

HeatherA said:


> I'm using KMTTG today to prepare for a new Roamio to enter the house. As I'm working on moving and getting files ready to trf to the new box, I am again so thankful we have this tool. It's one I use on a weekly basis and always appreciate, but when dealing with a heavy workload, as I'm giving it right now, my esteem just grows.
> 
> Thanks again!


 You're welcome!


----------



## ThAbtO

Service update:

My S3 HD just got the 11.0m update
The S2 540 was recently updated to 9.3.2c.

Using KMTTG v0p9i and switched to curl instead of Java and can download from either tivo.


----------



## ALbino

Is there any way to include in the next update of KMTTG whether a recording is MPEG-2 or h.264?


----------



## ThAbtO

ALbino said:


> Is there any way to include in the next update of KMTTG whether a recording is MPEG-2 or h.264?


AKA Video Format?


----------



## ThAbtO

Moyekj,

I am curious to see what the Roamio does on downloads speeds (in KMTTG) and whether its wired or wireless.


----------



## ehagberg

I'd been using an older version of kmttg for some time now w/o any issues, but have just upgraded to a Roamio (plus) yesterday and started doing some program transfers to my PC of fresh recordings from the new box, using the latest version of kmttg.

At first I had a couple recordings that were clipped at the end (like the last 5-15 minutes of an hour long show were just not present during the download, and they were there when played back on the tivo) so I tried accessing the roamio via the direct web interface and found that the programs were also clipped when downloaded that way, so it wasn't kmttg's fault, and in fact I assumed that maybe something in the programs were faulty and causing the clipping, since I'd been wrangling w/ Verizon to get the cablecard properly paired and maybe that injected bits of garbage into the streams...

However, I then recorded more shows today and have noticed that the kmttg interface will stop updating sometimes (like halfway through the download) but the file size is clearly still incrementing, up to a point... then eventually the file stops getting bigger (at about the same size that the same direct web interface grab of the file shows on completion) but the kmttg interface never completes the download step and just hangs. This doesn't seem to happen on all programs, as I have successfully transferred a few shows without incident... but this is weird.

Anyone else see this sort of thing before? I've even tried switching between using curl vs java for downloading, and get the same behavior.


----------



## wmcbrine

ALbino said:


> Is there any way to include in the next update of KMTTG whether a recording is MPEG-2 or h.264?


Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be any way to distinguish them via the HMO interface. Everything's just marked as "video/x-tivo-raw-tts".


----------



## ThAbtO

ehagberg said:


> I'd been using an older version of kmttg for some time now w/o any issues, but have just upgraded to a Roamio (plus) yesterday and started doing some program transfers to my PC of fresh recordings from the new box, using the latest version of kmttg.
> 
> At first I had a couple recordings that were clipped at the end (like the last 5-15 minutes of an hour long show were just not present during the download, and they were there when played back on the tivo) so I tried accessing the roamio via the direct web interface and found that the programs were also clipped when downloaded that way, so it wasn't kmttg's fault, and in fact I assumed that maybe something in the programs were faulty and causing the clipping, since I'd been wrangling w/ Verizon to get the cablecard properly paired and maybe that injected bits of garbage into the streams...
> 
> However, I then recorded more shows today and have noticed that the kmttg interface will stop updating sometimes (like halfway through the download) but the file size is clearly still incrementing, up to a point... then eventually the file stops getting bigger (at about the same size that the same direct web interface grab of the file shows on completion) but the kmttg interface never completes the download step and just hangs. This doesn't seem to happen on all programs, as I have successfully transferred a few shows without incident... but this is weird.
> 
> Anyone else see this sort of thing before? I've even tried switching between using curl vs java for downloading, and get the same behavior.


Mostly if a recording stops transferring is because there are glitches in point(s) of the video and pausing at a few seconds/frames after those glitches will allow you to resume downloading.

If this is happening on every recording, I'd see if its only on a specific or all of the channels. It may be a case of weaken signals, and Tivo will stop recording until there is sufficient signal strength to record from.

The sizes of recordings on Tivo will not be an exact size as compared to the downloaded video on a computer, it would be smaller (about 95% of stated size on Tivo.) IE: a video on Tivo says 2.75GB, the same video downloaded will be around 2.5GB.


----------



## ehagberg

ThAbtO said:


> Mostly if a recording stops transferring is because there are glitches in point(s) of the video and pausing at a few seconds/frames after those glitches will allow you to resume downloading.
> 
> If this is happening on every recording, I'd see if its only on a specific or all of the channels. It may be a case of weaken signals, and Tivo will stop recording until there is sufficient signal strength to record from.
> 
> The sizes of recordings on Tivo will not be an exact size as compared to the downloaded video on a computer, it would be smaller (about 95% of stated size on Tivo.) IE: a video on Tivo says 2.75GB, the same video downloaded will be around 2.5GB.


But it doesn't just stop transferring - kmttg just hangs, even though the transfer is complete, at least that's what I'm seeing now. When I view the files (disregard the first ones that were recorded while cablecard issues were ongoing) they are the full length of the show... it just seems that kmttg doesn't realize it's done downloading and it can move on to the next program to download (or next step in running through qsfix, etc...)... and this seems to happen when kmttg's status thermometer stops updating, long before the file size stops growing.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Moyekj,
> 
> I am curious to see what the Roamio does on downloads speeds (in KMTTG) and whether its wired or wireless.


 aaronwt posted in 1 of the threads he managed 190 Mbps for TS transfer via Gige wired network. Last I tested I got ~120 Mbps on my Gige network, but my client is a 6 year old laptop so laptop write speed is the limiting factor in my setup. From what I recall even PS transfers weren't much slower for me either. So finally TTG transfers for me are no longer TiVo CPU limited .


----------



## moyekj

ehagberg said:


> But it doesn't just stop transferring - kmttg just hangs, even though the transfer is complete, at least that's what I'm seeing now. When I view the files (disregard the first ones that were recorded while cablecard issues were ongoing) they are the full length of the show... it just seems that kmttg doesn't realize it's done downloading and it can move on to the next program to download (or next step in running through qsfix, etc...)... and this seems to happen when kmttg's status thermometer stops updating, long before the file size stops growing.


 Sounds like the GUI is hanging from your description which is a bug. Each transfer will run in its own thread so download will continue running even if GUI does hang.
I haven't seen that behavior myself or reports from others. Can you provide more details, such as: OS, Java version, kmttg version, are you combining download/decrypt, etc? Also are you downloading individual recordings or using Auto Transfers-Run in GUI mode? Do you see any stack traces and/or error messages (red text) in message window?


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> aaronwt posted in 1 of the threads he managed 190 Mbps for TS transfer via Gige wired network. Last I tested I got ~120 Mbps on my Gige network, but my client is a 6 year old laptop so laptop write speed is the limiting factor in my setup. From what I recall even PS transfers weren't much slower for me either. So finally TTG transfers for me are no longer TiVo CPU limited .


I believe he was using TDP and I just wanted to know what KMTTG would actually show.


----------



## ehagberg

moyekj said:


> Sounds like the GUI is hanging from your description which is a bug. Each transfer will run in its own thread so download will continue running even if GUI does hang.
> I haven't seen that behavior myself or reports from others. Can you provide more details, such as: OS, Java version, kmttg version, are you combining download/decrypt, etc? Also are you downloading individual recordings or using Auto Transfers-Run in GUI mode? Do you see any stack traces and/or error messages (red text) in message window?


Well it was happening under windows XP with the latest kmttg and latest java versions. I'd tried combined download/decrypt as well as separate, and I wasn't using auto-transfers in gui mode. No errors in the message window....

_but_ it seems to have gone away now that I just did a simple reboot of the windows pc where this was happening. Weird. Nothing else on the pc was misbehaving like this so I didn't think to reboot (I'd been restarting kmttg frequently when the gui froze during downloads)

Sorry for the noise, I guess.


----------



## ThAbtO

Sometimes a reboot of all Tivos and the router and computers cures most ills.


----------



## bbrown9

I noticed that the guide style is the live guide style. I'd like to see an option for a grid style guide.


----------



## tluxon

I use resume downloads a lot to grab small portions of large files, and with a 2TB drive, each playlist refresh takes several minutes. Any tips on speeding up the playlist refresh process on a large drive on a TiVoHD?


----------



## moyekj

tluxon said:


> I use resume downloads a lot to grab small portions of large files, and with a 2TB drive, each playlist refresh takes several minutes. Any tips on speeding up the playlist refresh process on a large drive on a TiVoHD?


 If you need only recent recordings under config-Tivos you can set "limit # of npl fetches" according to how refresh cycles are needed to be sufficient to get to the show(s) you want.


----------



## aaronwt

ThAbtO said:


> I believe he was using TDP and I just wanted to know what KMTTG would actually show.


I just used KMTTg today to download a bunch of Six Million Dollar Man and Bionic Woman recordings. Mostly from my Elite but some from my Roamio Pro. From my Roamio I was getting similar speeds.

Although I am using v0p7k so I don't know what the difference is with my old version. I made my way to this thread from the kmttg site trying to find out about the lastest version.

So what is the latest version and how do I update my current version? I installed this on my Tivo Desktop PC years ago and it's something I have not used very often. But it was perfect to transfer the 120+ episodes I had recorded from these two shows.

EDIT: It looks like I installed kmttg in May 2010. With the newest version are there improvements or features that I can take advantage of, or is this old version fine?


----------



## ThAbtO

With v1p0e, I found it seems to get the correct episode numbers, but it still displays a different number.

IE: I have "This Old House [ep3324]" displayed' When I download it, it filenames it, "This Old House [ep3224]". The latter is correct, as it is also displayed in the video credits.


----------



## moyekj

aaronwt said:


> EDIT: It looks like I installed kmttg in May 2010. With the newest version are there improvements or features that I can take advantage of, or is this old version fine?


 That's ancient. There's a boatload of new stuff in latest version which you can get from link in my sig. Once you upgrade manually to latest version then future updates can be done via Help menu.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> With v1p0e, I found it seems to get the correct episode numbers, but it still displays a different number.
> 
> IE: I have "This Old House [ep3324]" displayed' When I download it, it filenames it, "This Old House [ep3224]". The latter is correct, as it is also displayed in the video credits.


 Series 3 unit? If so it's probably a difference between local guide data and middlemind.tivo.com if you configured kmttg for your tivo.com login info. What does the TiVo UI show for episode information?


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> Series 3 unit? If so it's probably a difference between local guide data and middlemind.tivo.com if you configured kmttg for your tivo.com login info. What does the TiVo UI show for episode information?


Series 3 (652) shows the latter correct episode number in the playlist.

Edit: That's odd. I just tried the same download again with the same version and the playlist and download are the same (3324). NM.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Series 3 (652) shows the latter correct episode in the playlist.


 So it's a case where middlemind.tivo.com data is different than local guide data. Usually the tivo.com data is more accurate & complete than the local guide data from my experience. If you disable your tivo.com login & password in kmttg it should fix that issue but then you will probably find a lot of missing episode data for other shows.


----------



## lpwcomp

Does anyone have an encoding profile that will encode an HD mpeg2 into a TiVo 2 basic quality mpeg2?


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Does anyone have an encoding profile that will encode an HD mpeg2 into a TiVo 2 basic quality mpeg2?


 Something like this should work.

ff_dvd.enc


Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
widescreen DVD

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -target ntsc-dvd -aspect 16:9 -f dvd OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
mpeg


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Something like this should work.
> 
> ff_dvd.enc
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # Description (single line, keep short)
> <description>
> widescreen DVD
> 
> # Encode command or script (single line)
> # Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
> <command>
> FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -target ntsc-dvd -aspect 16:9 -f dvd OUTPUT
> 
> # Encoded output file extension
> <extension>
> mpeg


Thanks. I'll try that the next time I need to push something I recorded on an HD channel to the remote TiVo 2. I usually record things that are going to be sent there on an SD channel but sometimes that is not possible.


----------



## mrbillwatts

RedMan8 said:


> I've been using KMTTG for years without any issues (amazing program)... but recently my computer crashed and I set up a brand new one. Everything installed and started working from scratch very easily!
> (again... amazing program!)
> 
> The only issue I've found is that ProjectX can't handle some shows. They are "mpg" files, but I get an error in the log when ProjectX tries to cut their commercials:
> 2013_04_22_16:49:52 ERROR: xcl file not found: C:\Users\RedMan\Documents\Current\00KMTTG\Family Feud (04_22_2013)(15_00).mpg.Xcl
> 2013_04_22_16:49:55 ERROR: input video=eia-608: projectxcut only supports mpeg2 video
> 
> It "feels" like I'm missing a codec or something??
> 
> Thanks again for the continued development and support of this!!
> 
> 
> -RedMan


Did you ever figure this out? I'm getting the exact same error message with kmttg v1p0e:

input video=eia-608: projectx only supports mpeg2 video

Just curious if you ever figured it out.


----------



## moyekj

mrbillwatts said:


> Did you ever figure this out? I'm getting the exact same error message with kmttg v1p0e:
> 
> input video=eia-608: projectx only supports mpeg2 video
> 
> Just curious if you ever figured it out.


 Looks like a problem properly identifying the video codec of the source program - it's treating the captions as the video stream. Do you have kmttg configured with "mediainfo cli" under config->Programs? If not that may be the problem. If on Windows you can update tools using Help->Update tools and then re-start kmttg and then it should be set to use "mediainfo cli".

If you already setup with mediainfo setup then it's a bug in the video codec detection using mediainfo I'll have to look into.


----------



## philhu

Is there anyway ito have a timeout in kmttg? I've started seeing VRD going to 100% (when it noremally writes out the mp4 file), just sit there for hours and never finish. I let them sit to see if they ever finish and got to 55 hours elapsed time, before I killed it.

Can kmttg have a built in activity timer? If a step doesn't complete in, say, 9 hours, it kills it and aborts the activity? (With an appropriate red message in the log file, of course).


----------



## mrbillwatts

moyekj said:


> Looks like a problem properly identifying the video codec of the source program - it's treating the captions as the video stream. Do you have kmttg configured with "mediainfo cli" under config->Programs? If not that may be the problem. If on Windows you can update tools using Help->Update tools and then re-start kmttg and then it should be set to use "mediainfo cli".
> 
> If you already setup with mediainfo setup then it's a bug in the video codec detection using mediainfo I'll have to look into.


Thanks so much for replying! I do have mediainfo CLI set in the Configure > Programs. I have tried version 0.7.62 (kmttg version), 0.7.64 (latest), and 0.7.56 (older version since I'm sure this was working a while ago) of mediainfo. They all give me the same error. I've attached a screenshot of what mediainfo gives me when I run it against the mpg file I'm trying to comskip.


----------



## mrbillwatts

I dug around sourceforge and found v1p0c and it is working fine with comskip. Just wanted to let you know and also in case anyone else runs in to the "input video=eia-608: projectx only supports mpeg2 video" issue. I can't DM RedMan8 but hopefully he'll see this post in case he's still having the issue.


----------



## murgatroyd

If I install other programs which depend on the same underlying tools as kmttg, is it better practice to let the other program install its own copies, so that the installation won't clobber what kmttg has? So each program calls its own install of Atomic Parsley, etc? Or is it better to have one installation of everything in the toolbox and have all the programs share it?

I haven't looked at the config files of the other program yet, so I haven't learned how it points to the other executables. 

The upside is that it's easier to keep everything updated if there is only one toolbox to keep updated, and it saves on hard disk space. One downside might be if a program ceases to function at a certain point because it depends on a particular version of a tool.

I haven't tweaked the config file for the other program yet, but presumably there is some way to tell it what directories it should be looking at. (IIRC the installation program did not look for pre-existing installs.)

I was also thinking about playing with the Windows GUIs of Handbrake or ffmpeg. It seems silly to install things multiple times.


----------



## Soapm

philhu said:


> *Is there anyway ito have a timeout in kmttg? I've started seeing VRD going to 100%* (when it noremally writes out the mp4 file), just sit there for hours and never finish. I let them sit to see if they ever finish and got to 55 hours elapsed time, before I killed it.
> 
> Can kmttg have a built in activity timer? If a step doesn't complete in, say, 9 hours, it kills it and aborts the activity? (With an appropriate red message in the log file, of course).


Mines does this also which is why I stopped manually editing my shows with VRD. It does the ad detect and I don't know how to proceed. I can save the video then close VRD and it takes off but something seems wrong with that process. Are there instructions for the VRD part of the process? What the script expects to happen?


----------



## Hercules67

Do the latest versions of KMTTG still work with S2 TiVos? Or do I need to use an older version?


----------



## moyekj

Soapm said:


> Mines does this also which is why I stopped manually editing my shows with VRD. It does the ad detect and I don't know how to proceed. I can save the video then close VRD and it takes off but something seems wrong with that process. Are there instructions for the VRD part of the process? What the script expects to happen?


 Read the kmttg Wiki more carefully on that option. You're supposed to choose File->Save Project in VRD and then exit VRD, not save the video.


----------



## moyekj

Hercules67 said:


> Do the latest versions of KMTTG still work with S2 TiVos? Or do I need to use an older version?


 Latest version should be fine.


----------



## moyekj

mrbillwatts said:


> Did you ever figure this out? I'm getting the exact same error message with kmttg v1p0e:
> 
> input video=eia-608: projectx only supports mpeg2 video
> 
> Just curious if you ever figured it out.


Looking into this some more I think it is due to a bug in parsing "mediainfo" output. It's a pretty simple fix which will go in next release. In the meantime, if you want to try out the fix, you can download a zip file that contains kmttg.jar with the fix included from here.


----------



## Soapm

moyekj said:


> Read the kmttg Wiki more carefully on that option. You're supposed to choose File->Save Project in VRD and then exit VRD, not save the video.


Thanks, I'll try that. Does it matter where I save it?

Am I looking at the wrong Wiki, this is what I read for manual cuts and I don't see the step. I bolded the part that made me think I was to save the file but again, I had no idea where it was to be saved.



> Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts
> 
> If you have VideoRedo and have configured kmttg with the installation path to VideoRedo, when this option is enabled kmttg will start VideoRedo GUI to allow you to manually define the commercial cuts and save the output mpeg2 file with cuts with VideoRedo. kmttg will wait until you close the VideoRedo GUI before proceeding.
> This is useful to be able to skip the time-consuming and often inaccurate Ad Detect step so you can define and generated mpeg2 file with commercials cut out and then let kmttg continue with the rest of the tasks automatically.
> *NOTE: It's expected that you use VideoRedo to output the cut file. You can use the default VideoRedo output file name with " (02).mpg" suffix or use the conventional "_cut.mpg" suffix when saving the output file in VideoRedo.*
> Prior to kmttg version 0p7f with this option enabled the commercial cut step was still done by kmttg, but there are certain VideoRedo settings that only work in GUI mode, such as audio boost, so it is more flexible to just output the file from VideoRedo instead.
> NOTE: When using this option you normally want to disable Ad Detect task and enable Ad Cut task.


----------



## ThAbtO

In VRD, there are a few shortcuts. CTRL-S saves your video file. CTRL-P saves your project. Saving a project is not like saving your video, there will be a small .VPRJ file, which can be deleted later after ADCut.

If you are going to use KMTTG's adcut via VRD, you should use CTRL-P, and save it in the original folder your video is in (or in a folder set in KMTTG), and exit VRD.


----------



## moyekj

Soapm said:


> Thanks, I'll try that. Does it matter where I save it?
> 
> Am I looking at the wrong Wiki, this is what I read for manual cuts and I don't see the step. I bolded the part that made me think I was to save the file but again, I had no idea where it was to be saved.


 I thought you were using the "Use VideoRedo GUI to review detected commercials" option. For that one kmttg brings up VideoRedo editing a project (.Vprj) file and you are expected to review/change cut points and then save to same .Vprj file and then exit VideoRedo.

For the "Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts" option then yes you should to a video file with naming convention given in the Wiki and when that completes you need to exit VideoRedo.

For eiither one of the above tasks kmttg will wait for you to close VideoRedo before proceeding with subsequent tasks.


----------



## Soapm

moyekj said:


> I thought you were using the "Use VideoRedo GUI to review detected commercials" option. For that one kmttg brings up VideoRedo editing a project (.Vprj) file and you are expected to review/change cut points and then save to same .Vprj file and then exit VideoRedo.
> 
> For the "Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts" option then yes you should to a video file with naming convention given in the Wiki and when that completes you need to exit VideoRedo.
> 
> For eiither one of the above tasks kmttg will wait for you to close VideoRedo before proceeding with subsequent tasks.


Sorry, I didn't realize there was a difference. I thought manual meant manually setting the cuts.

Anyway, I saved it as a project and got this error? Looks like it was expecting a specific output file in a certain place. I guess I need to figure out how to set that as part of the project??? I just selected the cuts then hit save project?



> "C:\Program Files\VideoReDoPlus\\VRDPlus3.exe" "E:\From Tivo\edited_000.VPrj"
> vrdreview expected output file not available: E:\From Tivo\edited_000 (02).mpg or E:\From Tivo\edited_000_cut.mpg
> vrdreview failed (exit code: 2 ) - check command: "C:\Program Files\VideoReDoPlus\\VRDPlus3.exe" "E:\From Tivo\edited_000.VPrj"


Also, how can I pick back up at this point without having to re download the file from the Tivo and starting from scratch? I think that's why I quit trying to figure this out, it takes so long to get back to the point of failure when you have to start from scratch.


----------



## ALbino

If anybody has any advice on encoding profiles I'd appreciate it. My goal is a high bitrate 1080 MP4/MPEG2/MKV that has been inverse telecined down from 29.97 to 23.976 that I can post process later (crop any black bars, select specific scenes, color correct, etc).

I tried using hb_tivo_hd_crf which has this command line:



Code:


HANDBRAKE -i INPUT --detelecine --decomb --vfr --large-file -e x264 -f mp4 -O -q 21.0 -a 1 -E ac3 -x keyint=48:min-keyint=4 --denoise="weak" -v -o OUTPUT

However the file that was outputted is variable frame rate, and completely unusable for post-processing. Here's the relevant portion from Media Info:



Code:


Frame rate mode: Variable
Frame rate: 24.244 fps
Minimum frame rate: 14.983 fps
Maximum frame rate: 29.970 fps

Any suggestions on other encoding profiles to try? Or on creating my own? I'd be grateful for any help. Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

OK I see there still is confusion:
For the "Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts" option it's up to you to create the _cut.mpg file using VideoRedo, so for that one you DO NOT save the project, you save the video output file just as the error message pointed out, it's looking for either:
E:\From Tivo\edited_000 (02).mpg
OR
E:\From Tivo\edited_000_cut.mpg

To start from an already downloaded file you use the FILES tab in kmttg. Click on Add button and browse to the file you want to start from.


----------



## Soapm

moyekj said:


> OK I see there still is confusion:
> For the "Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts" option it's up to you to create the _cut.mpg file using VideoRedo, so for that one you DO NOT save the project, you save the video output file just as the error message pointed out, it's looking for either:
> E:\From Tivo\edited_000 (02).mpg
> OR
> E:\From Tivo\edited_000_cut.mpg
> 
> To start from an already downloaded file you use the FILES tab in kmttg. Click on Add button and browse to the file you want to start from.


Cool, gotcha and that worked fine. But it appears I'm doing this the hard way, can I make manual cuts using the GUI and still use the project method? I assume for starters I uncheck "Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts". Is that all I need to do?


----------



## ThAbtO

Soapm said:


> Cool, gotcha and that worked fine. But it appears I'm doing this the hard way, can I make manual cuts using the GUI and still use the project method? I assume for starters I uncheck "Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts". Is that all I need to do?


Yes, you can manually make your cuts, with or without the points made in ADDetect, save Project and let ADCut do it.


----------



## moyekj

Soapm said:


> Cool, gotcha and that worked fine. But it appears I'm doing this the hard way, can I make manual cuts using the GUI and still use the project method? I assume for starters I uncheck "Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts". Is that all I need to do?


 If you want things semi-automated where commercials are detected but you want to review them with VideoRedo before letting kmttg proceed with subsequent tasks:

In kmttg VideoRedo tab:
Turn off "Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts"
Turn on "Use VideoRedo GUI to review detected commercials"

Then for kmttg task set you would have both "Ad Detect" and "Ad Cut" turned on. Following the "Ad Detect" stage kmttg will start VideoRedo with a .Vprj file that you can review/edit. Then save project and exit VideoRedo and kmttg will then proceed to run VRD in the background for the "Ad Cut" step using the saved .Vprj file as input.


----------



## Soapm

moyekj said:


> Then for kmttg task set you would have both "Ad Detect" and "Ad Cut" turned on. Following the "Ad Detect" stage kmttg will start VideoRedo with a .Vprj file that you can review/edit. Then save project and exit VideoRedo and kmttg will then proceed to run VRD in the background for the "Ad Cut" step using the saved .Vprj file as input.


Wow, this is great. i guess I should have asked sooner instead of living with the "comskip" jobs. I appreciate the program but it's accuracy varied greatly depending on the show.

Last question, anyway to make it process all other steps and stack up the encoding jobs. I have 3 more shows that are downloaded but QSFix and Adcut don't seem to run until one of the shows that are encoding finishes. Then it runs QSFix and adcut on the next.

I would like to get all the editing out of the way and let the encode run at it's own pace. That can take all night if it has to since it doesn't require human intervention. As it stands I'm stuck at the PC watching the encode bar so I can do the edits to the next show.


----------



## moyekj

Soapm said:


> Wow, this is great. i guess I should have asked sooner instead of living with the "comskip" jobs. I appreciate the program but it's accuracy varied greatly depending on the show.
> 
> Last question, anyway to make it process all other steps and stack up the encoding jobs. I have 3 more shows that are downloaded but QSFix and Adcut don't seem to run until one of the shows that are encoding finishes. Then it runs QSFix and adcut on the next.
> 
> I would like to get all the editing out of the way and let the encode run at it's own pace. That can take all night if it has to since it doesn't require human intervention. As it stands I'm stuck at the PC watching the encode bar so I can do the edits to the next show.


 That's because especially older versions of VRD can only have 1 background instance at a time. However if you choose the "Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once" option then that's the workaround, but you will get actual VideoRedo windows popping up when running VRD tasks instead of running transparently in the background.

P.S. You should just mouse over each VideoRedo option in kmttg and read the tooltips as there's good information there on what options mean as well as what else you need to consider when using them.


----------



## Soapm

moyekj said:


> That's because especially older versions of VRD can only have 1 background instance at a time. However if you choose the "Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once" option then that's the workaround, but you will get actual VideoRedo windows popping up when running VRD tasks instead of running transparently in the background.


That box was already checked??? Maybe I have an old version or something. I will update when my encodes finish. Running a version you made for my cookie problem kmttg_v1p0c_beta2



moyekj said:


> P.S. You should just mouse over each VideoRedo option in kmttg and read the tooltips as there's good information there on what options mean as well as what else you need to consider when using them.


I read them but one of my downsides is I'm a visual person. Unless I can make a visual image then written descriptions don't always speak to me. This is the cross I've had to bear...


----------



## moyekj

Soapm said:


> That box was already checked??? Maybe I have an old version or something. I will update when my encodes finish. Running a version you made for my cookie problem kmttg_v1p0c_beta2


As the tooltip says the "active job limit" setting under Program Options can also limit # of jobs that can run at a time so maybe that's affecting things too.


----------



## philhu

philhu said:


> Is there anyway ito have a timeout in kmttg? I've started seeing VRD going to 100% finished (when it noremally writes out the mp4 file), just sit there for hours and never finish. I let them sit to see if they ever finish and got to 55 hours elapsed time, before I killed it.
> 
> Can kmttg have a built in activity timer? If a step doesn't complete in, say, 9 hours, it kills it and aborts the activity? (With an appropriate red message in the log file, of course).


This is now happenning about 1 in 3 videos. I've tried reinstalling VRD.
Anyone else seeing this? Is there a solution?

I've noticed that the output is almost always finished and the resulting file is playable, so just need something to kick VRD out so the next item can process.


----------



## moyekj

philhu said:


> This is now happenning about 1 in 3 videos. I've tried reinstalling VRD.
> Anyone else seeing this? Is there a solution?
> 
> I've noticed that the output is almost always finished and the resulting file is playable, so just need something to kick VRD out so the next item can process.


 Perhaps toggle the "Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once" setting in kmttg to see if that makes any difference?


----------



## philhu

moyekj said:


> Perhaps toggle the "Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once" setting in kmttg to see if that makes any difference?


I've tried that. It works, kind of. There is also a toggle for max number of jobs. If a VRD hangs, it DOES start a second or third, etc up to the max jobs to run

But, as an example, If I have 10 jobs to run overnight, if I set max jobs to 3, if 3 VRD hang, it will still stop (I think downloads still run, but can't be sure).


----------



## moyekj

philhu said:


> I've tried that. It works, kind of. There is also a toggle for max number of jobs. If a VRD hangs, it DOES start a second or third, etc up to the max jobs to run
> 
> But, as an example, If I have 10 jobs to run overnight, if I set max jobs to 3, if 3 VRD hang, it will still stop (I think downloads still run, but can't be sure).


 Have you tried bringing up VRD manually to encode one of these shows that hangs via kmttg launch? If it still happens there then I would report it as a bug to VRD, though technically what it's doing already sounds like a bug. (If you don't already make sure you are running QS Fix before encode step).
Other option of course is to use a non-VRD encoding profile for the "encode" step.


----------



## philhu

moyekj said:


> Have you tried bringing up VRD manually to encode one of these shows that hangs via kmttg launch? If it still happens there then I would report it as a bug to VRD, though technically what it's doing already sounds like a bug. (If you don't already make sure you are running QS Fix before encode step).
> Other option of course is to use a non-VRD encoding profile for the "encode" step.


Actually, now that you mention it, it started happening when I turned ON QS-FIX as place of decode. I used to do download and decode and then use VRD to cvt the files. I switched it to Download/QS-FIX/CVT with vrd or ffmpeg and the hangs occur, which makes no sense.

I looked and also noticed this:


Code:


vrdencode failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "W:\machines\SVRW2K8R2-ENT\kmttg v1p0eB1\VRDscripts\encode.vbs" "E:\KMTTG Data\Thriller.The Watcher.14110.Sep11-0300.mpg" "W:\video\TIVO_Underground\Newdownloads\Thriller.The Watcher.14110.Sep11-0300.mp4" /l:C:\Users\philhu\AppData\Local\Temp\2\VRDLock3131750959105859087.tmp "/p:MP4 470x352 1.5Kbps SD-FR (SD)" /m 
W:\machines\SVRW2K8R2-ENT\kmttg v1p0eB1\VRDscripts\encode.vbs(47, 1) (null): The remote procedure call failed.

On my system, this has always meant that kmttg is running out of memory. If I kill kmttg and restart it, this goes away for a few days.


----------



## moyekj

I guess I'm still not following. Sounds like you're saying kmttg is hanging, not VRD (since you say if you encode with ffmpeg instead the encode task doesn't exit properly)?


----------



## philhu

moyekj said:


> I guess I'm still not following. Sounds like you're saying kmttg is hanging, not VRD (since you say if you encode with ffmpeg instead the encode task doesn't exit properly)?


No, I mistyped.

I switched to QSFIX because I was testing ffmpeg (audio/video sync problems a few weeks ago).

I since went back to VRD but left the qsfix as a seperate step. Thats when the transcode started to hang, if I ran QSFIX as a seperate step. So I know it is a problem in VRD and just reported it

As I am now typing, I just realized I also UPDATED VRD about the time this started happenning. VRD had a new version, I installed.

Hmmmmm
My money is on the new version having a problem, although I have seen this very rarely quite a while ago.


----------



## Soapm

moyekj said:


> As the tooltip says the "active job limit" setting under Program Options can also limit # of jobs that can run at a time so maybe that's affecting things too.


I'm getting the hang now, I had cut that down to 2 because it would try and encode 3 or 4 shows at the same time. ow I realize "Encode Cores" means simultaneous encodes and not how many cores my processor has.


----------



## Soapm

Soapm said:


> I'm getting the hang now, I had cut that down to 2 because it would try and encode 3 or 4 shows at the same time. ow I realize "Encode Cores" means simultaneous encodes and not how many cores my processor has.


I guess I got that wrong, is there a way to limit simultaneous encodes to say 2? Then I think the shows will stack up waiting to be encoded while allowing me to edit and place them in the encode queue. As it stands, upping the "active job limit" seems to up the number of simultaneous encodes and the editing stops once that's reached.


----------



## az1097

On two different occasions, after transferring shows from my PC to a Tivo HD using PyTivo, any show in the Tivo that was not marked "until I delete" was wiped out. Does anyone know of this issue, or have any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

az1097 said:


> On two different occasions, after transferring shows from my PC to a Tivo HD using PyTivo, any show in the Tivo that was not marked "until I delete" was wiped out. Does anyone know of this issue, or have any suggestions? Thanks.


 pyTivo thread is the place to pose that kind of question. But it could be related to a rogue estimate of the final file size of a transcoding transfer, which makes the TiVo think it doesn't have room to accommodate the transfer and hence deletes anything it can to make room.


----------



## moyekj

Soapm said:


> I guess I got that wrong, is there a way to limit simultaneous encodes to say 2? Then I think the shows will stack up waiting to be encoded while allowing me to edit and place them in the encode queue. As it stands, upping the "active job limit" seems to up the number of simultaneous encodes and the editing stops once that's reached.


 If you are launching a whole bunch of jobs at once for which you want to manually review commercial cut points you are probably better off launching the jobs only up to the "Ad Detect" phase, so you end up with .Vprj files. Then when ready you can fire up VideoRedo GUI and open the Vprj files, review/modify them and then save them. Once you have 1 or more ready to go, from kmttg FILES tab you can add the respective .mpg files for each one and then choose "Ad Cut" task plus any other subsequent tasks for kmttg to run since all tasks from that point on are batch. (kmttg will know to look for the respective .Vprj files for each .mpg file as a starting point of the "Ad Cut" task).

In that manner all the batch portions of the kmttg tasks are not interrupted waiting for you to edit Vprj files.

EDIT: In reviewing kmttg code I see that VRD GUI jobs are not considered "active jobs" so should not count against "active job limit" setting. I will need to update the tooltip to reflect that. So if you are running recent version of kmttg the vrdreview tasks don't count against "active job limit" so should not prevent other active jobs from running.


----------



## Soapm

moyekj said:


> EDIT: In reviewing kmttg code I see that VRD GUI jobs are not considered "active jobs" so should not count against "active job limit" setting. I will need to update the tooltip to reflect that. So if you are running recent version of kmttg the vrdreview tasks don't count against "active job limit" so should not prevent other active jobs from running.


That doesn't appear to be what's happening, I currently have 4 encodes going (which are really straining my machine) and all the adcuts, QSFix etc... for the remaining files are sitting queued.










I would like to limit the simultaneous encodes to 2 but let the other parts of the queue continue. I have about 150 files from a program I am trying to store but doing them one at a time like your suggestion would be daunting.

If I could get kmttg to limit the encodes to 2 but still process the adcuts, qsfix etc... I could edit 10 or so, come back when I have more time and do another 20 or so then later do more and they'll be encoding while I'm going about my normal life.

Limiting the econdes to 2 would also allow me to use the computer, I'm so bogged down with 4 that I can't really use that computer.


----------



## wmcbrine

az1097 said:


> On two different occasions, after transferring shows from my PC to a Tivo HD using PyTivo, any show in the Tivo that was not marked "until I delete" was wiped out. Does anyone know of this issue, or have any suggestions? Thanks.


The fact that you mention KUID makes me suspect that you have a lot of recordings flagged that way. Yes? Ironically, that's exactly the condition that seems to lead to excessive deletion of the unmarked programs when a new recording is made, or transferred.

It's true that pyTivo (usually) overestimates the size of what it will send -- intentionally; because the alternative, underestimation, leads to the newly transferred recording being deleted immediately. But it's normally (depending on the source material) not by a large factor. The kind of dramatic result you describe is something I've only heard of in connection with systems that have a large percentage of KUID recordings.

And yes, this should've been in the pyTivo thread.


----------



## moyekj

Soapm, the "qsfix" and "adscan" task are considered active jobs since they are CPU intensive, and they come before the "vrdreview" task, so what you show there is expected behavior - there's 4 active encode jobs running already so a "qsfix" or "adscan" active job won't launch until one of the encode job finishes. The "vrdreview jobs aren't active, but they are waiting for the respective qsfix and adscan jobs to run before they can launch so everything is behaving as would be expected.

Please read my suggestion again. I didn't say to do 1 at a time. I proposed you run in 2 stages, 1st stage ending at "Ad Detect" - you can queue up as many as you like and fire them all off and create all the .Vprj files you can handle. Then you can start reviewing those with VRD and as they are ready you can kick off kmttg 2nd stage starting with "Ad Cut". If you have 10 .Vprj files ready to go you can kick off all 10 at same time and let kmttg process them in batch mode from there on. While those are running you can use VRD to process more .Vprj files (perhaps limiting active jobs in kmttg to 1 or 2 so system is not overloaded while you are reviewing other .Vprj files).

NOTE: With this 2 stage approach you would turn off the "Use VideoRedo GUI to review detected commercials" setting.


----------



## Soapm

moyekj said:


> Soapm, the "qsfix" and "adscan" task are considered active jobs since they are CPU intensive, and they come before the "vrdreview" task, so what you show there is expected behavior - there's 4 active encode jobs running already so a "qsfix" or "adscan" active job won't launch until one of the encode job finishes. The "vrdreview jobs aren't active, but they are waiting for the respective qsfix and adscan jobs to run before they can launch so everything is behaving as would be expected.


I understood about them using the processor which was why I was hoping code could be easily added (or was there) to limit encoding to "X" cores which frees the other cores (or active jobs) to do other processing. Qsfix and adscan would only run when I am actively working those tasks since they'd eventually pause at the VRD stage.

Allowing all active jobs to encode seems like a bottleneck in the big picture.



moyekj said:


> Please read my suggestion again. I didn't say to do 1 at a time. I proposed you run in 2 stages, 1st stage ending at "Ad Detect" - you can queue up as many as you like and fire them all off and create all the .Vprj files you can handle. Then you can start reviewing those with VRD and as they are ready you can kick off kmttg 2nd stage starting with "Ad Cut". If you have 10 .Vprj files ready to go you can kick off all 10 at same time and let kmttg process them in batch mode from there on. While those are running you can use VRD to process more .Vprj files (perhaps limiting active jobs in kmttg to 1 or 2 so system is not overloaded while you are reviewing other .Vprj files).
> 
> NOTE: With this 2 stage approach you would turn off the "Use VideoRedo GUI to review detected commercials" setting.


Ok, I will sleep on it so it can digest, I'm probably mentally seeing this as daunting so can only see the room for errors and not the fact that it can easily be done. I'm sure I'm not the first to record every episode of a show and now want to move them off the Tivo. i was just hoping to highlight them all and hit go and not have to keep track of which were done and which are at what stage of processing. Organization isn't my strong suit.


----------



## reneg

Soapm said:


> I understood about them using the processor which was why I was hoping code could be easily added (or was there) to limit encoding to "X" cores which frees the other cores (or active jobs) to do other processing. Qsfix and adscan would only run when I am actively working those tasks since they'd eventually pause at the VRD stage.
> 
> Allowing all active jobs to encode seems like a bottleneck in the big picture.


If I understand this right. In the kmttg configuration, under program options, you can configure the "active job limit" and "encoding cpu cores". What this means is that each active job can consume x number of cpu cores for encoding.

For example, my PC has 12 cpu cores, I have active job limit set to 2, and encoding cpu cores set to 5. This means that when there are 2 encoding jobs running, kmttg is using 2x5 or 10 of my 12 cpu cores. This leaves me with 2 cpu cores to do other things while kmttg is running.


----------



## Soapm

reneg said:


> If I understand this right. In the kmttg configuration, under program options, you can configure the "active job limit" and "encoding cpu cores". What this means is that each active job can consume x number of cpu cores for encoding.
> 
> For example, my PC has 12 cpu cores, I have active job limit set to 2, and encoding cpu cores set to 5. This means that when there are 2 encoding jobs running, kmttg is using 2x5 or 10 of my 12 cpu cores. *This leaves me with 2 cpu cores to do other things while kmttg is running.*


Does yours work that way? Mines won't process "other things" because the active job limit is maxed and all the allowed cores are dedicated to encoding.

I've looked at the two step process with a fresh mind and think it's workable. I'll just have to set up folders to keep track of the steps and will probably take the time to do all step 1... Then come back later, reset the settings and do step 2. That's the beauty of a 2TB drive in the Tivo, you don't have to rush to remove the shows...


----------



## ALbino

I've only recently discovered using the Remote section of KMTTG, and it's amazing. I can't believe I never played with it before. For example: being able to go through my To Do list and quickly add buffer to the end of recordings is significantly easier than doing it on the TiVo itself. And really, that's an understatement. What takes 3 minutes in KMTTG would take half an hour on the actual box.

KMTTG Wishlist #1: a way to select multiple recordings and set options to all of them at once (i.e. add 5 minutes to every recording).

KMTTG Wishlist #2: an "undo" button for when we accidentally right-click and choose Cancel instead of Modify.... whoops


----------



## reneg

Soapm said:


> Does yours work that way? Mines won't process "other things" because the active job limit is maxed and all the allowed cores are dedicated to encoding.
> 
> I've looked at the two step process with a fresh mind and think it's workable. I'll just have to set up folders to keep track of the steps and will probably take the time to do all step 1... Then come back later, reset the settings and do step 2. That's the beauty of a 2TB drive in the Tivo, you don't have to rush to remove the shows...


Mine processes two jobs at once, so when it is encoding two files, it does not make progress on the other jobs. Encoding is the most time consuming of the steps.

I use a two stage process for the files I transfer off the Tivo. The first stage I set up as auto transfers which download, metadata, qsfix, and ad detect shows. This leaves me with .mpg, .txt, & .vprj files for each show. When I get around to stage 2 which is usually the next day. I open each .vprj file and review the detected cuts making tweaks as necessary. Then I select the .mpg file in kmttg and start stage 2 process, which does adcut, captions, encode and runs a custom script.


----------



## keenanSR

I just updated to Java Version 7 Update 40 and the Remote functions no longer work, I get an error that says,

RemoteInt - (IP=middlemind.tivo.com, port=443): java security.cert.CertificateException: Certificate does not conform to algorithm constraints

I also tried on previous version kmttg v0p9l and same problem. The rest of the functions seem to work fine.


----------



## moyekj

keenanSR said:


> I just updated to Java Version 7 Update 40 and the Remote functions no longer work, I get an error that says,
> 
> RemoteInt - (IP=middlemind.tivo.com, port=443): java security.cert.CertificateException: Certificate does not conform to algorithm constraints
> 
> I also tried on previous version kmttg v0p9l and same problem. The rest of the functions seem to work fine.


 Yep, another user filed a ticket on this problem yesterday. Luckily I managed to find a workaround to the problem via code that is part of next release. In the meantime if you really want to use latest version of Java the workaround is:
Edit java.security file that is part of the installation, for example on Windows:
c:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\lib\security\java.security

Then look for this line:
jdk.certpath.disabledAlgorithms=MD2, RSA keySize < 1024

comment it out like this:
#jdk.certpath.disabledAlgorithms=MD2, RSA keySize < 1024

Now re-start kmttg and Remote functions should work again.

(With next kmttg release this workaround won't be necessary as kmttg does the equivalent to the above in code).


----------



## keenanSR

moyekj said:


> Yep, another user filed a ticket on this problem yesterday. Luckily I managed to find a workaround to the problem via code that is part of next release. In the meantime if you really want to use latest version of Java the workaround is:
> Edit java.security file that is part of the installation, for example on Windows:
> c:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\lib\security\java.security
> 
> Then look for this line:
> jdk.certpath.disabledAlgorithms=MD2, RSA keySize < 1024
> 
> comment it out like this:
> #jdk.certpath.disabledAlgorithms=MD2, RSA keySize < 1024
> 
> Now re-start kmttg and Remote functions should work again.
> 
> (With next kmttg release this workaround won't be necessary as kmttg does the equivalent to the above in code).


I'll wait for the next release, I just wanted to be sure it wasn't something wrong at my end, thanks!


----------



## R_Lawson

_comment it out like this:
#jdk.certpath.disabledAlgorithms=MD2, RSA keySize < 1024_

W7Pro 64bit with Java 7 U40, KMTTG v1p0e and win32 tools v0p9s.
I didn't have any luck with commenting out the certificate line even with multiple clean installs and reboots. KMTTG appears to work correctly except for the remote functions.


----------



## moyekj

R_Lawson said:


> _comment it out like this:
> #jdk.certpath.disabledAlgorithms=MD2, RSA keySize < 1024_
> 
> W7Pro 64bit with Java 7 U40, KMTTG v1p0e and win32 tools v0p9s.
> I didn't have any luck with commenting out the certificate line even with multiple clean installs and reboots. KMTTG appears to work correctly except for the remote functions.


 Try setting it to empty value instead of commenting out. i.e.:
jdk.certpath.disabledAlgorithms=
(Note that you need to re-start kmttg after changing java.security file if you are not doing so).
Also, you need to edit and save file with Administrator permissions since it's under protected area of Windows.


----------



## keenanSR

moyekj said:


> Yep, another user filed a ticket on this problem yesterday. Luckily I managed to find a workaround to the problem via code that is part of next release. In the meantime if you really want to use latest version of Java the workaround is:
> Edit java.security file that is part of the installation, for example on Windows:
> c:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\lib\security\java.security
> 
> Then look for this line:
> jdk.certpath.disabledAlgorithms=MD2, RSA keySize < 1024
> 
> comment it out like this:
> #jdk.certpath.disabledAlgorithms=MD2, RSA keySize < 1024
> 
> Now re-start kmttg and Remote functions should work again.
> 
> (With next kmttg release this workaround won't be necessary as kmttg does the equivalent to the above in code).


I decided to go ahead and do the edit. Restarted kmttg and it works great, thanks again!

Reading the file was kind of a pain as the text just wraps around continuously but I did a Find with the whole string and it worked like a charm.


----------



## cherry ghost

Is there anyway to automatically change the originalAirDate time in the metadata? Say from T00:00:00Z to T06:00:00Z?


----------



## lpwcomp

cherry ghost said:


> Is there anyway to automatically change the originalAirDate time in the metadata? Say from T00:00:00Z to T06:00:00Z?


To what end?


----------



## cherry ghost

lpwcomp said:


> To what end?


Showing the correct date in iTunes.


----------



## lpwcomp

cherry ghost said:


> Showing the correct date in iTunes.


I understand completely. The issue is that iTunes (and pyTivo for display purposes) treats the OAD as a full GMT timestamp so it gets adjusted to the local timezone. That's why I run a modified version of pyTivoMetaThis that sets the OAD time to 23:00:00. Of course, that doesn't help in this case, since it is coming from the TiVo.

If a time is going to be set, I would suggest using a time later than 06:00:00 as that would still result in the wrong day being displayed for at least half of NA. Then again, anyone in Australia has the opposite problem.


----------



## markp99

Two Quick Questions:

1. What encoding profile is recommended for moving recordings from one TiVo to another? 

2. Are AdDetect & AdCut required to be used together - only?


----------



## moyekj

markp99 said:


> Two Quick Questions:
> 
> 1. What encoding profile is recommended for moving recordings from one TiVo to another?
> 
> 2. Are AdDetect & AdCut required to be used together - only?


1. Don't encode at all - leave as .TiVo or .mpg
2. No


----------



## sar840t2

Firstly, thanks to moyekj for kmttg - I just started using it last night to download, decrypt, and encode some shows to .TiVo, then .mpg, then to MP4 (it's still chugging away while I'm at work). Very nice work!

As a separate project, I would also like to be able to get DVD VOB files (already decrypted) into a .TiVo file. To complicate matters I would like the resulting .TiVo file to either include the Closed Captions, or the English subtitles track burned in (I know the standalone version of handbrake can burn a subtitles track).

I'd rather not use .mp4 as an interim file type and then have TiVo Desktop (or kmttg?) re-encode on the fly when I copy such shows to the TiVo for playback.

Can kmttg do this? Any pointers?

Thanks ... Mike


----------



## lpwcomp

sar840t2 said:


> Firstly, thanks to moyekj for kmttg - I just started using it last night to download, decrypt, and encode some shows to .TiVo, then .mpg, then to MP4 (it's still chugging away while I'm at work). Very nice work!
> 
> As a separate project, I would also like to be able to get DVD VOB files (already decrypted) into a .TiVo file. To complicate matters I would like the resulting .TiVo file to either include the Closed Captions, or the English subtitles track burned in (I know the standalone version of handbrake can burn a subtitles track).
> 
> I'd rather not use .mp4 as an interim file type and then have TiVo Desktop (or kmttg?) re-encode on the fly when I copy such shows to the TiVo for playback.
> 
> Can kmttg do this? Any pointers?
> 
> Thanks ... Mike


Might I ask why you want them in .tivo form?


----------



## moyekj

sar840t2 said:


> Firstly, thanks to moyekj for kmttg - I just started using it last night to download, decrypt, and encode some shows to .TiVo, then .mpg, then to MP4 (it's still chugging away while I'm at work). Very nice work!
> 
> As a separate project, I would also like to be able to get DVD VOB files (already decrypted) into a .TiVo file. To complicate matters I would like the resulting .TiVo file to either include the Closed Captions, or the English subtitles track burned in (I know the standalone version of handbrake can burn a subtitles track).
> 
> I'd rather not use .mp4 as an interim file type and then have TiVo Desktop (or kmttg?) re-encode on the fly when I copy such shows to the TiVo for playback.
> 
> Can kmttg do this? Any pointers?
> 
> Thanks ... Mike


For pointers on using handbrake or ffmpeg to burn in subs (after you generate a captions file using ccextractor):
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9771080#post9771080

You don't need it to be .TiVo to transfer to a TiVo. A .mpg (mpeg2) file is fine.

So for example you can make a custom encoding profile for kmttg such as ff_dvd_sub.enc with following contents:


Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
mpeg2 with hardcoded subs from .srt file

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -i SRTFILE -scodec mov_text -acodec copy -vcodec copy -fflags genpts -f dvd OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
mpeg

So the steps would be (assuming you have ccextractor setup in kmttg already):
1. After creating above profile in kmttg "encode" folder start kmttg and select it as the encoding profile to use.
2. From kmttg FILES tab add your DVD file and enable "captions" and "encode" tasks.

That way the "captions" task will create the .srt file used in the "encode" task.

Now you can transfer the resulting .mpeg file with hard subs to a TiVo using TD or pyTivo.

NOTE: ffmpeg remux with hard subs may have A/V sync issues, so if you have VideoRedo then you should also use "QS Fix" task to clean up the original DVD file before the "captions" and "encode" tasks are run.


----------



## sar840t2

lpwcomp - I assumed that was the format needed to send it back to the TiVo.

moyekj - thanks, I will take a closer look at this tonight.


----------



## markp99

Sorry for the noob question...

Using KMTTG, I have successfully moved a recording off my Premier. How do I now push that file to my Roamio?

I can see both units, and the .TiVO file. I'm sure I am missing something obvious!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO

markp99 said:


> Sorry for the noob question...
> 
> Using KMTTG, I have successfully moved a recording off my Premier. How do I now push that file to my Roamio?
> 
> I can see both units, and the .TiVO file. I'm sure I am missing something obvious!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


KMTTG uses PyTivo to push. You cannot send back using KMTTG alone. Either Tivo Desktop or PyTivo.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> For pointers on using handbrake or ffmpeg to burn in subs (after you generate a captions file using ccextractor):
> 
> So the steps would be (assuming you have ccextractor setup in kmttg already):
> 1. After creating above profile in kmttg "encode" folder start kmttg and select it as the encoding profile to use.
> 2. From kmttg FILES tab add your DVD file and enable "captions" and "encode" tasks.
> 
> That way the "captions" task will create the .srt file used in the "encode" task.
> 
> Now you can transfer the resulting .mpeg file with hard subs to a TiVo using TD or pyTivo.
> 
> NOTE: ffmpeg remux with hard subs may have A/V sync issues, so if you have VideoRedo then you should also use "QS Fix" task to clean up the original DVD file before the "captions" and "encode" tasks are run.


I doubt I got KMTTG set right on ccextractor.



Code:


>> Running ccextractor on I:\Video\I Dream of Jeannie - 130 - I'll Never Forget What's Her Name.mpg ...
e:\kmttg\ccextractorwin.exe "I:\Video\I Dream of Jeannie - 130 - I'll Never Forget What's Her Name.mpg" 
Saved 1 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
ccextractor job completed: 0:00:08
---DONE--- job=captions output=i:\video\I Dream of Jeannie - 130 - I'll Never Forget What's Her Name.srt
>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'ff_dvd_sub' TO FILE i:\video\I Dream of Jeannie - 130 - I'll Never Forget What's Her Name.mpeg ...
Failed to start command: genpts -f dvd "i:\video\I Dream of Jeannie - 130 - I'll Never Forget What's Her Name.mpeg" 
Cannot run program "genpts": CreateProcess error=2, The system cannot find the file specified


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> I doubt I got KMTTG set right on ccextractor.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> >> Running ccextractor on I:\Video\I Dream of Jeannie - 130 - I'll Never Forget What's Her Name.mpg ...
> e:\kmttg\ccextractorwin.exe "I:\Video\I Dream of Jeannie - 130 - I'll Never Forget What's Her Name.mpg"
> Saved 1 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
> ccextractor job completed: 0:00:08
> ---DONE--- job=captions output=i:\video\I Dream of Jeannie - 130 - I'll Never Forget What's Her Name.srt
> >> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'ff_dvd_sub' TO FILE i:\video\I Dream of Jeannie - 130 - I'll Never Forget What's Her Name.mpeg ...
> Failed to start command: genpts -f dvd "i:\video\I Dream of Jeannie - 130 - I'll Never Forget What's Her Name.mpeg"
> Cannot run program "genpts": CreateProcess error=2, The system cannot find the file specified


Looking at the above error message seems to me like your are missing FFMPEG keyword in your encoding profile, and perhaps some other things. i.e. If you copied/pasted from my post above looks like you are missing pieces of it.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> Looking at the above error message seems to me like your are missing FFMPEG keyword in your encoding profile, and perhaps some other things. i.e. If you copied/pasted from my post above looks like you are missing pieces of it.


CCExtractor did not seem to produce the .srt file to begin with.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> CCExtractor did not seem to produce the .srt file to begin with.


 You should run mediainfo on the mpeg file to see if it even has captions. Note, if you are using ProjectX for QS Fix it strips out captions, so shouldn't be used when you want captions processing.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> You should run mediainfo on the mpeg file to see if it even has captions. Note, if you are using ProjectX for QS Fix it strips out captions, so shouldn't be used when you want captions processing.


I use VRD QSF. I am trying again with a different video.


----------



## ThAbtO

Code:


>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'ff_dvd_sub' TO FILE i:\video\Undercover Boss -  -  - ONeill Clothing 2013.02.22-20.00.mpeg ...
Failed to start command: genpts -f dvd "i:\video\Undercover Boss -  -  - ONeill Clothing 2013.02.22-20.00.mpeg" 
Cannot run program "genpts": CreateProcess error=2, The system cannot find the file specified

Got this for trying to encode captions.

Looks like its trying to find .MPEG file instead of MPG.

ff_dvd_sub.enc


Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
mpeg2 with hardcoded subs from .srt file

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -i SRTFILE -scodec mov_text -acodec copy -vcodec copy -fflags
 genpts -f dvd OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
mpeg


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> >> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'ff_dvd_sub' TO FILE i:\video\Undercover Boss -  -  - ONeill Clothing 2013.02.22-20.00.mpeg ...
> Failed to start command: genpts -f dvd "i:\video\Undercover Boss -  -  - ONeill Clothing 2013.02.22-20.00.mpeg"
> Cannot run program "genpts": CreateProcess error=2, The system cannot find the file specified
> 
> Got this for trying to encode captions.
> 
> Looks like its trying to find .MPEG file instead of MPG.
> 
> ff_dvd_sub.enc
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # Description (single line, keep short)
> <description>
> mpeg2 with hardcoded subs from .srt file
> 
> # Encode command or script (single line)
> # Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
> <command>
> FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -i SRTFILE -scodec mov_text -acodec copy -vcodec copy -fflags
> genpts -f dvd OUTPUT
> 
> # Encoded output file extension
> <extension>
> mpeg


It looks like your problem is that starting at "genpts" it's a new line in your file. The whole command should be 1 line, not 2.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> It looks like your problem is that starting at "genpts" it's a new line in your file. The whole command should be 1 line, not 2.


I concatenated the 2 lines, but the same problem keeps popping up. It keeps looking for .MPEG file instead of .MPG.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> I concatenated the 2 lines, but the same problem keeps popping up. It keeps looking for .MPEG file instead of .MPG.


 The output file will have .mpeg suffix (which I named intentionally to avoid conflict with the input .mpg file). Post the full error you are getting now after you did the concat fix. Also remember you have to refresh kmttg encoding profiles after editing the file, or re-start kmttg else it won't see the change. Should work after that.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> The output file will have .mpeg suffix (which I named intentionally to avoid conflict with the input .mpg file). Post the full error you are getting now after you did the concat fix. Also remember you have to refresh kmttg encoding profiles after editing the file, or re-start kmttg else it won't see the change. Should work after that.


I changed "-f dvd" to "-f mpg" and the video file shrank to 50k, essentially ruined it. I reset that back. The line following "<extension>" is now "mpg" and that seems to take.

Luckily, I used a video file that I didn't mind ruining.

I am currently trying on another file I have.



Code:


>> Running ccextractor on I:\Video\Undercover Boss - 404 -  - Kampgrounds of America 2013.01.11-20.00.mpg ...
e:\kmttg\ccextractorwin.exe "I:\Video\Undercover Boss - 404 -  - Kampgrounds of America 2013.01.11-20.00.mpg" 
Saved 1 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
ccextractor job completed: 0:05:20
---DONE--- job=captions output=i:\video\Undercover Boss - 404 -  - Kampgrounds of America 2013.01.11-20.00.srt
OVERWRITING EXISTING FILE: i:\video\Undercover Boss - 404 -  - Kampgrounds of America 2013.01.11-20.00.mpg
>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'ff_dvd_sub' TO FILE i:\video\Undercover Boss - 404 -  - Kampgrounds of America 2013.01.11-20.00.mpg ...
E:\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -y -i "I:\Video\Undercover Boss - 404 -  - Kampgrounds of America 2013.01.11-20.00.mpg" -i "i:\video\Undercover Boss - 404 -  - Kampgrounds of America 2013.01.11-20.00.srt" -scodec mov_text -acodec copy -vcodec copy -fflags genpts -f dvd "i:\video\Undercover Boss - 404 -  - Kampgrounds of America 2013.01.11-20.00.mpg" 
There are currently no queued jobs to save.
encoding job completed: 0:00:01
---DONE--- job=encode output=i:\video\Undercover Boss - 404 -  - Kampgrounds of America 2013.01.11-20.00.mpg

Video file is now 50k size. There does not seem to be any error this time.

ff_dvd_sub.enc


Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
mpeg2 with hardcoded subs from .srt file

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -i SRTFILE -scodec mov_text -acodec copy -vcodec copy -fflags genpts -f DVD OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
mpg


----------



## moyekj

Changing extension name to .mpg fixing something doesn't make any sense to me. As I mentioned above whenever you update the encode file you need to refresh encoding proflies in kmttg which is probably step you were missing.

Using a mpg extension is not really a good idea in general since you run the risk of overwriting your input file if the input & output files are set to go to same dir.

I noticed you now have "-f DVD" which is not a valid ffmpeg option - ffmpeg is case sensitive. It needs to be "-f dvd" as I posted originally.


----------



## ThAbtO

How do you refresh the encoding profile? restart KMTTG?


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> How do you refresh the encoding profile? restart KMTTG?


 File - Refresh Encoding Profiles (or Ctrl-E)


----------



## ThAbtO

Is there a way to make the output to a .srt.mpg instead of a .mpeg file?


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Is there a way to make the output to a .srt.mpg instead of a .mpeg file?


 Sure, under <extension> section specify srt.mpg instead of mpeg.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> Sure, under <extension> section specify srt.mpg instead of mpeg.





Code:


encoding failed (exit code: 1 ) - check command: E:\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -y -i "I:\Video\Undercover Boss - 408 -  - Moes Southwest Grill 2013.01.18-20.00.mpg" -i "i:\video\Undercover Boss - 408 -  - Moes Southwest Grill 2013.01.18-20.00.srt.srt" -scodec mov_text -acodec copy -vcodec copy -fflags genpts -f dvd "i:\video\Undercover Boss - 408 -  - Moes Southwest Grill 2013.01.18-20.00.srt.mpg" 
ffmpeg version N-53033-g56ba331 Copyright (c) 2000-2013 the FFmpeg developers
  built on May 13 2013 22:18:29 with gcc 4.7.3 (GCC)
  configuration: --enable-gpl --enable-version3 --disable-w32threads --enable-avisynth --enable-bzlib --enable-fontconfig --enable-frei0r --enable-gnutls --enable-iconv --enable-libass --enable-libbluray --enable-libcaca --enable-libfreetype --enable-libgsm --enable-libilbc --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libopencore-amrnb --enable-libopencore-amrwb --enable-libopenjpeg --enable-libopus --enable-librtmp --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libsoxr --enable-libspeex --enable-libtheora --enable-libtwolame --enable-libvo-aacenc --enable-libvo-amrwbenc --enable-libvorbis --enable-libvpx --enable-libx264 --enable-libxavs --enable-libxvid --enable-zlib
  libavutil      52. 31.100 / 52. 31.100
  libavcodec     55.  9.100 / 55.  9.100
  libavformat    55.  7.100 / 55.  7.100
  libavdevice    55.  0.100 / 55.  0.100
  libavfilter     3. 65.100 /  3. 65.100
  libswscale      2.  3.100 /  2.  3.100
  libswresample   0. 17.102 /  0. 17.102
  libpostproc    52.  3.100 / 52.  3.100
Input #0, mpeg, from 'I:\Video\Undercover Boss - 408 -  - Moes Southwest Grill 2013.01.18-20.00.mpg':
  Duration: 01:00:00.30, start: 0.200000, bitrate: 17648 kb/s
    Stream #0:0[0x1e0]: Video: mpeg2video (Main), yuv420p, 1920x1080 [SAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], 29.97 fps, 29.97 tbr, 90k tbn, 59.94 tbc
    Stream #0:1[0x80]: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5.1(side), fltp, 384 kb/s
i:\video\Undercover Boss - 408 -  - Moes Southwest Grill 2013.01.18-20.00.srt.srt: No such file or directory

This is with the extension at "srt.mpg"


----------



## moyekj

Then just stick with mpeg (and make a custom script to rename it if you really don't like it).


----------



## moyekj

Tried out the hard subs profile I posted this morning and couldn't get it to work with mpeg2 as output file. Choosing an H.264 encoding profile and adding "-i SRTFILE -scodec mov_text" did work.


----------



## moyekj

v1p0f version is now released.
* Contains internal workaround to allow Remote functions to work with Java 7 update 40 or later without having to patch Java installation.
* Remote Web tab updated to be able to run flash or html pages.
* Added Remote Season Passes table right menu popup item (bindkey p) which allows you to directly specify priority to use for selected row.
* mediainfo video codec identification fix
* For encode task added smarter SRTFILE keyword replacement

Consult release_notes Wiki for full details.


----------



## Soapm

moyekj said:


> * *For encode task added smarter SRTFILE keyword replacement*
> 
> Consult release_notes Wiki for full details.


Does this have any bearing on our conversation? I can't update at this time since I'm encoding a series but was curious if a difference was made in this area.

Great product by the way, you're a blessing for the gift you gave the community which includes your skill, time and patient support. May whomever your god is give you a double portion of blessings...


----------



## moyekj

Soapm said:


> Does this have any bearing on our conversation? I can't update at this time since I'm encoding a series but was curious if a difference was made in this area.


Specifically it addresses ThAbtO's issue above where with srt.mpg extension defined in encoding profile the incorrect srt input file was being looked for.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> Specifically it addresses ThAbtO's issue above where with srt.mpg extension defined in encoding profile the incorrect srt input file was being looked for.


You didn't have to do that, but TY.

I am over my head trying to figure out those profiles so I hardly even try to deal with them.
I thought this profile would put CC on the video as if they were being burned in. 
But after trying the Before and After encoded video files on the Tivo, it turned out both had the CC visible.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> I thought this profile would put CC on the video as if they were being burned in.


 That was the goal (to get hard subs in the video), but as I posted early this morning above after testing it I couldn't get it working when output video was mpeg2 with ffmpeg. It works when choosing an H.264 ffmpeg encoding profile and adding "-i SRTFILE -scodec mov_text".
There probably is a way to get it to work with mpeg2 output as well but at this point I'm tired of trying to figure it out.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> That was the goal (to get hard subs in the video), but as I posted early this morning above after testing it I couldn't get it working when output video was mpeg2 with ffmpeg. It works when choosing an H.264 ffmpeg encoding profile and adding "-i SRTFILE -scodec mov_text".
> There probably is a way to get it to work with mpeg2 output as well but at this point I'm tired of trying to figure it out.


 FYI, I was wrong about this too. This adds timed text stream to the encode which VLC automatically displays when present, but it doesn't burn captions into the video which was the intent.


----------



## ALbino

FWIW, a cool feature might be a quick search box. Nothing fancy, just something that shows the exact matches for the term and an X to delete and go back to everything. Just a thought


----------



## moyekj

ALbino said:


> FWIW, a cool feature might be a quick search box. Nothing fancy, just something that shows the exact matches for the term and an X to delete and go back to everything. Just a thought


 If you mean searching kmttg tables that's already in place:
File->Search Table... or Ctrl-S shortcut
I use it quite a lot to find Season Passes on my Roamio since I have over 100 of them now.


----------



## ALbino

That does work in a way, in that it finds a match, and then the next one, etc. I guess what I'd like to see is it just display all the matches in the window and nothing else. But yeah, ctrl+s is still very useful.


----------



## sar840t2

I was finally able to check the result of my encode of a 1 hour recording. I used the "hb tivo hd" profile (sorry, the file isn't in front of me so I can't give the exact name, but it had those three terms in it).

I found that playback of the MP4 file in Windows Media Player on Windows 7 had significant A/V issues (off by at least a second). Is there a better profile I should use? Or should I use ffmpeg instead of handbrake?

My goal is to keep the resolution but compress the file without losing too much quality. The resulting file has great video quality and is sufficiently compressed, but I'm picky and like the words to be in sync with the lips 

I'm asking here rather than trying each profile because the two encodes I've done so far took almost 14 hours each, so it's a rather long lather-rinse-repeat cycle.

Thanks ... Mike


----------



## philhu

I have not really had good luck with handbrake on windows. It is slow, cpu intensive and the audio is always off sync.

I've had issues with ffmpeg too, audio errors. I've posted elsewhere in this forum about them, and was told that it is video/audio glitches, cleaned up by QSFIX mode in videoredo.

I tried that, and yes, the audio stays synced if qsfix is run.

So, I switched all my profiles/runs to Videoredo (Yes, I bought it).

I can run 2 at a time, and they are fast.

14 hours to run one encode seems excessive. What is your cpu/memory?


----------



## az1097

When I try to update to the latest version by the help menu, an error is given "file or path not found". How do I fix this? thanks.


----------



## moyekj

az1097 said:


> When I try to update to the latest version by the help menu, an error is given "file or path not found". How do I fix this? thanks.


 It only works properly for v1p0b or later, so if you have v1p0a you will need to update manually one last time.


----------



## moyekj

sar840t2 said:


> I was finally able to check the result of my encode of a 1 hour recording. I used the "hb tivo hd" profile (sorry, the file isn't in front of me so I can't give the exact name, but it had those three terms in it).
> 
> I found that playback of the MP4 file in Windows Media Player on Windows 7 had significant A/V issues (off by at least a second). Is there a better profile I should use? Or should I use ffmpeg instead of handbrake?
> 
> My goal is to keep the resolution but compress the file without losing too much quality. The resulting file has great video quality and is sufficiently compressed, but I'm picky and like the words to be in sync with the lips
> 
> I'm asking here rather than trying each profile because the two encodes I've done so far took almost 14 hours each, so it's a rather long lather-rinse-repeat cycle.
> 
> Thanks ... Mike


 As mentioned above you have to include "QS Fix" in the flow to avoid A/V sync issues (as mentioned in the tooltips). It's best if you can use VideoRedo for QS Fix, but ProjectX works OK most of the time too.


----------



## sar840t2

moyekj said:


> As mentioned above you have to include "QS Fix" in the flow to avoid A/V sync issues (as mentioned in the tooltips). It's best if you can use VideoRedo for QS Fix, but ProjectX works OK most of the time too.


Thanks, I'll try that. I had seen references to Project X, but hadn't looked into it yet.



philhu said:


> I have not really had good luck with handbrake on windows. It is slow, cpu intensive and the audio is always off sync.
> 
> I've had issues with ffmpeg too, audio errors. I've posted elsewhere in this forum about them, and was told that it is video/audio glitches, cleaned up by QSFIX mode in videoredo.
> 
> I tried that, and yes, the audio stays synced if qsfix is run.
> 
> So, I switched all my profiles/runs to Videoredo (Yes, I bought it).
> 
> I can run 2 at a time, and they are fast.
> 
> 14 hours to run one encode seems excessive. What is your cpu/memory?


Good to know, thanks. I may look some more at VideoReDo, but having already bought Tivo Dektop Plus thinking it could encode with decent quality (it can't), I'm not sure how much more money I want to sink into this project. I may just resort to sending the (uncompressed) mpg file from kmttg to my daughter at college on an SD card, rather than try to shrink them.

My PC was leading edge (but not bleeding edge) probably 7 years ago, so it's certainly not a screamer, but was good for standard-def FireWire captures and encode.

Other than "dual-core" I can't remember what CPU it is (how I miss the days when the name was simply 486 at some clock frequency). 1GB of memory I believe (possibly 2GB). As more of my usage moves to a tablet (or even a phone) it's unlikely this PC will get replaced any time soon


----------



## ALbino

For what it's worth, I was having sync issues before as well, and QS Fix solved my problems.


----------



## philhu

I have a i7-4770k with 16GB of memory (just built it) and can do 2 1hour hd conversions (to H.264 mp4 or mkv) in a little over 2 hours. It runs 2 videoredo jobs at once.

If I run them one at a time, it takes about 2.5 hours to do both

Now this might be slowed a bit by the fact that Videoredo writes its output file to a NAS device and reads from a local disk.

I have kmttg set to download about 9 shows from various Tivos and then have kmttg tell videoredo to write the resulting files to a directory on my NAS that I serve up using pytivo as 'Just In'. Weekly I move the items from there to the correct folders by Show name. Very few glitches, it just works.

I couldn't wait 14 hours to do a convert


----------



## lpwcomp

sar840t2 said:


> Good to know, thanks. I may look some more at VideoReDo, but having already bought Tivo Dektop Plus thinking it could encode with decent quality (it can't), I'm not sure how much more money I want to sink into this project. I may just resort to sending the (uncompressed) mpg file from kmttg to my daughter at college on an SD card, rather than try to shrink them.(


Does your daughter have a TiVo or do either of you have internet caps?


----------



## sar840t2

lpwcomp said:


> Does your daughter have a TiVo or do either of you have internet caps?


No, no remote TiVo. Good thought though.

Last I saw on Comcast's site they have suspended their 250GB monthly cap.

@philhu - showoff


----------



## lpwcomp

sar840t2 said:


> No, no remote TiVo. Good thought though.


You might want to take a look at VirtualDub then. It's what I used to use for the same purpose - edit, save as compressed avi, write to transportable medium. It's freeware.


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> No, if your .TiVo files are PS container then you have a problem since you need to convert to TS container in a way that preserves captions before sending back to series 4 TiVo.


I sure thought you gave me a command line option to do this, but I can't find it at the moment. (I searched for caption on this page forward.)

Is there a way to convert files that were downloaded _and_ decrypted in PS container to TS container THEN transfer back to Tivo (e.g. with pytivo)?

or are the captions already 'ruined' by the time it has been downloaded/decoded in PS format? (I suspect not, since VLC can still play the captions.. or at least they show SOME form of captions).

PS is fast enough from Premiere units that I can live with that, but not having the captions when going BACK to the Tivo is slightly a pain (yeah I should follow my own advice and write this up as a bug on Tivo's forums, since it works with S3). And I paranoidly check that the download really was complete, so even though I suggested doing it before, I want to really decode the program first and check it, THEN delete it from my Tivo.


----------



## Soapm

sar840t2 said:


> Good to know, thanks. I may look some more at VideoReDo, but having already bought Tivo Dektop Plus thinking it could encode with decent quality (it can't), I'm not sure how much more money I want to sink into this project. I may just resort to sending the (uncompressed) mpg file from kmttg to my daughter at college on an SD card, rather than try to shrink them.


Have you run QSFix and did it sync the audio? I don't see why HB won't do the job, I've been using it for a while and happen to think it's a great tool. You may have to adjust the setting in the profile to your liking (liking upping the quality setting one or two) but it should work just fine.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> I sure thought you gave me a command line option to do this, but I can't find it at the moment. (I searched for caption on this page forward.)
> 
> Is there a way to convert files that were downloaded _and_ decrypted in PS container to TS container THEN transfer back to Tivo (e.g. with pytivo)?
> 
> or are the captions already 'ruined' by the time it has been downloaded/decoded in PS format? (I suspect not, since VLC can still play the captions.. or at least they show SOME form of captions).
> 
> PS is fast enough from Premiere units that I can live with that, but not having the captions when going BACK to the Tivo is slightly a pain (yeah I should follow my own advice and write this up as a bug on Tivo's forums, since it works with S3). And I paranoidly check that the download really was complete, so even though I suggested doing it before, I want to really decode the program first and check it, THEN delete it from my Tivo.


Transferring from TiVo->PC as PS and then back to TiVo as TS results in working captions. The part that is broken in series 4 or later TiVos is transferring back in PS format eliminates captions.

To transfer back as TS you don't need to do anything to the file, simply use a recent wmcbrine pyTivo installation with ts=on setting in pyTivo.conf file server section, along with a recent ffmpeg binary. With that setup pyTivo will remux to TS on the fly and captions will be preserved. As a bonus you can PULL H.264 video to your TiVos and avoid transcoding (i.e. no need to PUSH to preserve H.264). Also as a bonus with that setup any non-compatible videos with H.264 video will avoid having video re-encoded since pyTivo will use ffmpeg to remux video into TS container.


----------



## mattack

Well, I'm on a Mac, and have been using the GUI Mac PyTivo ("just works").. Guess I'll have to figure out the CLI pyTivo.. That's not a complaint, just a fact.


----------



## sar840t2

Soapm said:


> Have you run QSFix and did it sync the audio? I don't see why HB won't do the job, I've been using it for a while and happen to think it's a great tool. You may have to adjust the setting in the profile to your liking (liking upping the quality setting one or two) but it should work just fine.


Not yet, I'm trying it tonight (won't have results for ~14 hours).

Oh, and PC details (I was wrong about the RAM):

Pentium D 3GHz
3GB RAM


----------



## cherry ghost

sar840t2 said:


> Not yet, I'm trying it tonight (won't have results for ~14 hours).
> 
> Oh, and PC details (I was wrong about the RAM):
> 
> Pentium D 3GHz
> 3GB RAM


Try this encode profile



Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
mpeg4 container, res x=1280 h.264 video, copy audio (ac3), 192Kbps 2 chan aac audio

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES  -map 0:0 -map 0:1 -map 0:1 -c:v libx264 -preset veryfast -crf 22 -s 1280x720 -c:a:0 copy -c:a:1 aac -strict -2 -ac 2 -cutoff 15000 -b:a:1 192k OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
mp4

Shouldn't take more than an hour to encode an hour show with commercials removed.


----------



## sar840t2

A/V sync looks good with QS Fix enabled, but (with or without that) I just realized I'm seeing interlace artifacts when playing back on my PC (I didn't spot that until just now).

Before I try cherry ghost's suggested profile - should I be deinterlacing for playback (on a PC, Mac, or tablet)?


----------



## Soapm

sar840t2 said:


> A/V sync looks good with QS Fix enabled, but (with or without that) I just realized I'm seeing interlace artifacts when playing back on my PC (I didn't spot that until just now).
> 
> Before I try cherry ghost's suggested profile - should I be deinterlacing for playback (on a PC, Mac, or tablet)?


This is from profile hb_tivo_sd_crf. I know you want HD but it gives you an idea how to insert deinterlacing commands.



Code:


HANDBRAKE -i INPUT --detelecine --decomb --vfr --large-file -e x264 -f mp4 -O -q 21 -a 1 -E copy --audio-copy-mask ac3 --audio-fallback ac3 -x keyint=48:min-keyint=4 --denoise="weak" -v -o OUTPUT


----------



## jltamu

After reading such good things, I am hopeful to use your program, but am unsure what I am missing. I receive the following error and am not sure what to do, please help:
>> Getting Now Playing List from Downstairs ...
Failed to start command: --retry 3 --


Cannot run program "": CreateProcess error=87, The parameter is incorrect


----------



## Kevin L

jltamu said:


> After reading such good things, I am hopeful to use your program, but am unsure what I am missing. I receive the following error and am not sure what to do, please help:
> >> Getting Now Playing List from Downstairs ...
> Failed to start command: --retry 3 --
> 
> Cannot run program "": CreateProcess error=87, The parameter is incorrect


I'm getting the same error. Here' the entire text:

Failed to start command: --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar 
C:\Users\KEVIN~1.GUL\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie1920977421563325050.tmp --url 
https://192.168.0.158/TiVoConnect?C...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output 
C:\Users\KEVIN~1.GUL\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL7406510399248001119.tmp 
Cannot run program "": CreateProcess error=87, The parameter is incorrect

All the Remote tab functions work fine.

Kevin


----------



## moyekj

Kevin L said:


> I'm getting the same error. Here' the entire text:
> 
> Failed to start command: --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar
> C:\Users\KEVIN~1.GUL\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie1920977421563325050.tmp --url
> https://192.168.0.158/TiVoConnect?C...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output
> C:\Users\KEVIN~1.GUL\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL7406510399248001119.tmp
> Cannot run program "": CreateProcess error=87, The parameter is incorrect
> 
> All the Remote tab functions work fine.
> 
> Kevin


 Looks like there is an issue with a brand new install with default program paths not being set correctly. However if you re-start kmttg after it has installed tools and prompted for your MAK it should work fine from then on.


----------



## moyekj

v1p0g version released with fix to properly set program defaults and Remote tab TiVo names for a new installation of kmttg to a fresh folder.
(This addresses the issue posted by new users above).


----------



## Kevin L

moyekj said:


> v1p0g version released with fix to properly set program defaults and Remote tab TiVo names for a new installation of kmttg to a fresh folder.
> (This addresses the issue posted by new users above).


Awesome, that fixed the problem. Thank you so much for the quick response and fix. Great program.

One question I couldn't find by searching: Can I set or change the Keep Until flag? I transferred all the shows from my Premier XL to my Roamio Pro, and they did not keep the KUID flag. Before I go one-by-one in My Shows to change to KUID, I'm hoping your program can do it.

Thanks again!


----------



## moyekj

Kevin L said:


> One question I couldn't find by searching: Can I set or change the Keep Until flag?


 No, it's not possible via RPC as far as I can tell.


----------



## innocentfreak

Since the iPad app now supports remote management, did anyone ever discover a way to use KMTTG remotely?

I wanted to try to use it to manage my mom's Elite. The iPad works ok, but is so much slower.


----------



## moyekj

kmttg has supported controlling TiVos via WAN for a long time - I use it away from home to interface with my TiVos at home without using remote management software. The "hard" part is you have setup router WAN-LAN port forwarding on the LAN where the TiVos reside.


----------



## innocentfreak

moyekj said:


> kmttg has supported controlling TiVos via WAN for a long time - I use it away from home to interface with my TiVos at home without using remote management software. The "hard" part is you have setup router WAN-LAN port forwarding on the LAN where the TiVos reside.


Ok thanks I will look into it. I only just moved the Elite over there so I had no need for it earler.


----------



## Soapm

moyekj said:


> If you want things semi-automated where commercials are detected but you want to review them with VideoRedo before letting kmttg proceed with subsequent tasks:
> 
> In kmttg VideoRedo tab:
> Turn off "Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts"
> Turn on "Use VideoRedo GUI to review detected commercials"
> 
> Then for kmttg task set you would have both "Ad Detect" and "Ad Cut" turned on. Following the "Ad Detect" stage kmttg will start VideoRedo with a .Vprj file that you can review/edit. Then save project and exit VideoRedo and kmttg will then proceed to run VRD in the background for the "Ad Cut" step using the saved .Vprj file as input.


One thing I've noticed with this process is that i don't get a final metadata file. I have one mpg and tivo but none with mp4. So I've been taking the mpg file and changing it to mp4.

Ive tried this with "metadata file" set to last and all. Is there another setting that will keep the metadata flowing to the final mp4 file?


----------



## Soapm

Also, my tivoHD is rebooting again at about 256 recordings. Was the fix that made it work before removed when 11.0m was released or why would it start doing that again?

Scratch this one, I read my last post again and realized it was a pytivo file. I deleted them all and now i seem to be pulling the NPL.


----------



## onovotny

I noticed some odd behavior using kmttg. I have a Roamio and a Mini. The problem is that kmttg detects the Mini as a full TiVo, so some things are duplicated. In particular, the "Season Premiers" shows everything twice...

Can Minis be detected (by the TSN?) and treated differently? Really, the only functionality there should be the navigation (hme) and the remote control for channel changing.

Everything else should happen to the regular TiVo.


----------



## moyekj

onovotny said:


> I noticed some odd behavior using kmttg. I have a Roamio and a Mini. The problem is that kmttg detects the Mini as a full TiVo, so some things are duplicated. In particular, the "Season Premiers" shows everything twice...
> 
> Can Minis be detected (by the TSN?) and treated differently? Really, the only functionality there should be the navigation (hme) and the remote control for channel changing.
> 
> Everything else should happen to the regular TiVo.


 If you update to recent release of kmttg (like the latest) the Mini is treated differently. You can still choose to enable or disable iPad in the kmttg config-Tivos tab to decide if you want Mini to show up in Remote tabs or not. I like having Mini in Remote tab so I can check Info and also do a Net Connect.


----------



## onovotny

moyekj said:


> If you update to recent release of kmttg (like the latest) the Mini is treated differently. You can still choose to enable or disable iPad in the kmttg config-Tivos tab to decide if you want Mini to show up in Remote tabs or not. I like having Mini in Remote tab so I can check Info and also do a Net Connect.


I'm using v1p0g, is that the latest, what should I see that's different about the Mini? It appears to be treated the same as the regular one, but I might not be looking at the right thing


----------



## moyekj

onovotny said:


> I'm using v1p0g, is that the latest, what should I see that's different about the Mini? It appears to be treated the same as the regular one, but I might not be looking at the right thing


 The main thing is that a Mini shouldn't have its own tab for Now Playing list in the GUI, and Mini is ignored by Batch and Auto Transfers mode when processing shows and for Auto Conflicts resolver. For "Remote" tabs you can choose whether to show the Mini or not via the config Tivos tab iPad setting.
Also when kmttg retrieves consolidated ToDo lists it will only do so for non Mini units.

"Season Premieres" tab only uses the currently selected TiVo so if you're seeing duplicated entries in there it's not because of the Mini. As a test of that disable Mini from "Remote" tab and run "Season Premieres" again. I do get some duplicated entries myself once in a while, but it's not every entry and don't know what the pattern is but it's based on what RPC search is returning.


----------



## ALbino

Last night I set a bunch of programs to download and encode and this morning I have this repeated in red a few times in the log:



Code:


java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: Java heap space
	at java.awt.image.DataBufferInt.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.image.Raster.createPackedRaster(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.image.DirectColorModel.createCompatibleWritableRaster(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.GraphicsConfiguration.createCompatibleImage(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.GraphicsConfiguration.createCompatibleImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.image.SunVolatileImage.getBackupImage(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.image.VolatileSurfaceManager.getBackupSurface(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.image.VolatileSurfaceManager.displayChanged(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.SunDisplayChanger.notifyListeners(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.Win32GraphicsEnvironment.displayChanged(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.windows.WToolkit$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.access$200(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)

Not a big deal, but thought I'd mention it.


----------



## moyekj

ALbino said:


> Last night I set a bunch of programs to download and encode and this morning I have this repeated in red a few times in the log:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: Java heap space
> at java.awt.image.DataBufferInt.<init>(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.image.Raster.createPackedRaster(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.image.DirectColorModel.createCompatibleWritableRaster(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.GraphicsConfiguration.createCompatibleImage(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.GraphicsConfiguration.createCompatibleImage(Unknown Source)
> at sun.awt.image.SunVolatileImage.getBackupImage(Unknown Source)
> at sun.awt.image.VolatileSurfaceManager.getBackupSurface(Unknown Source)
> at sun.awt.image.VolatileSurfaceManager.displayChanged(Unknown Source)
> at sun.awt.SunDisplayChanger.notifyListeners(Unknown Source)
> at sun.awt.Win32GraphicsEnvironment.displayChanged(Unknown Source)
> at sun.awt.windows.WToolkit$3.run(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventQueue.access$200(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
> at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
> at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
> 
> Not a big deal, but thought I'd mention it.


If you keep running into that and it's actually preventing things from running/working you may consider increasing initial and max heap space available to Java when starting kmttg. (Java folks decided they would impose their own default memory limits instead of using OS defaults).

Specifically the relevant java options are:
java -Xms<initial heap size> -Xmx<maximum heap size>
By default the values are 32m & 128m respectively. So for example to change that you could run kmttg as:
java -Xms256m -Xmx1028m -jar kmttg.jar


----------



## ALbino

moyekj said:


> If you keep running into that and it's actually preventing things from running/working you may consider increasing initial and max heap space available to Java when starting kmttg. (Java folks decided they would impose their own default memory limits instead of using OS defaults).
> 
> Specifically the relevant java options are:
> java -Xms<initial heap size> -Xmx<maximum heap size>
> By default the values are 32m & 128m respectively. So for example to change that you could run kmttg as:
> java -Xms256m -Xmx1028m -jar kmttg.jar


Great, thanks. I'm going to try converting a bunch more overnight tonight and we'll see if it springs up again.


----------



## ALbino

I'm sure this has been answered before, but:

In KMTTG you can limit the number of encoding cores, but HandBrake seems to ignore it. My KMTTG is set to 2 and yet HandBrake is using all 8 with a Job Limit of 1. Am I missing anything? Or is there a way to make HandBrake follow the KMTTG defined limit? I asked on the HandBrake forums, but nobody replied.


----------



## moyekj

The older versions of Hanbrake CLI did support # threads specification but at some point they got either removed or changed, so the packaged kmttg profiles no longer have them. If you figure out that there is a CLI option then the keyword to use in kmttg profile is CPU_CORES. You'll see the ffmpeg profiles using that keyword.


----------



## ALbino

I previously went through the HandBrake CLI page and didn't see anything:

https://trac.handbrake.fr/wiki/CLIGuide

I thought maybe you could pass it via --encopts to the actual encoder, but couldn't find anything along those lines.

Thanks for verifying that I wasn't crazy though


----------



## moyekj

It looks like for an h264 encoding profile as part of the "-x" arguments adding the following works: threads=CPU_CORES
So for example for the hb_xbox360 profile:


Code:


HANDBRAKE -i INPUT -t 1 -c 1 -f mp4 --large-file -e x264 -b 2000 -a 1 -E faac -B 160 -R 48 -6 dpl2 -D 1 -x threads=CPU_CORES:level=40:ref=2:mixed-refs=1:bframes=3:weightb=1:subq=9:direct=auto:b-pyramid=1:me=umh:analyse=all:no-fast-pskip=1:deblock=-2,-1 -v -o OUTPUT


----------



## wuzznuubi

Soapm said:


> One thing I've noticed with this process is that i don't get a final metadata file. I have one mpg and tivo but none with mp4. So I've been taking the mpg file and changing it to mp4.
> 
> Ive tried this with "metadata file" set to last and all. Is there another setting that will keep the metadata flowing to the final mp4 file?


Not a direct answer to your question, but I also experienced metdata file misnaming since I use VRD to decode, QSF and repackage my TiVo downloads (downloaded using kmttg as transport stream tivo files) as .ts files. The metadata would always be named .mpg.txt instead of .ts.txt.

No matter what I selected in kmttg for metadata it always happened.

For quite awhile, I just renamed the metadata files from .mpg.txt to .ts.txt.

After enough of this manual workaround, I finally created a script.

Figured I wouldn't rock the boat since I have no complaints on kmttg, quite the contrary - don't know how I'd do without it. I simply created a script that renames them and call that script as a custom command in kmttg.

I really love the transport stream handling that's been added to both kmttg and pytivo, VRD just adds icing to my cake!

THANKS moyekj


----------



## ALbino

moyekj said:


> It looks like for an h264 encoding profile as part of the "-x" arguments adding the following works: threads=CPU_CORES
> So for example for the hb_xbox360 profile:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> HANDBRAKE -i INPUT -t 1 -c 1 -f mp4 --large-file -e x264 -b 2000 -a 1 -E faac -B 160 -R 48 -6 dpl2 -D 1 -x threads=CPU_CORES:level=40:ref=2:mixed-refs=1:bframes=3:weightb=1:subq=9:direct=auto:b-pyramid=1:me=umh:analyse=all:no-fast-pskip=1:deblock=-2,-1 -v -o OUTPUT


Excellent, this does work. Here's my results:



Code:


Test File
--------------------
Length: 0:45
Filesize: 73mb
Resolution: 1920x1080i
Format: MPEG-2

Encoding time
--------------------
Default with all 8 -- 1:08
"threads=CPU_CORES" set to 2 -- 1:47

Thanks so much!


----------



## moyekj

wuzznuubi said:


> Not a direct answer to your question, but I also experienced metdata file misnaming since I use VRD to decode, QSF and repackagace my TiVo downloads (downloaded using kmttg as transport stream tivo files) as .ts files. The metadata would always be named .mpg.txt instead of .ts.txt.


 Ah yes, that's a little tricky since the ts designation is made during the decrypt/qsfix task which is after metadata file creation. Next release will take this into consideration during the qsfix task though and rename .mpg.txt if it exists to .ts.txt.


----------



## wuzznuubi

moyekj said:


> Ah yes, that's a little tricky since the ts designation is made during the decrypt/qsfix task which is after metadata file creation. Next release will take this into consideration during the qsfix task though and rename .mpg.txt if it exists to .ts.txt.


Thanks moyekj!, you didn't have to do that. I imagine it would get pretty tricky depending on how you setup VRD profiles. You could have it ingest .TiVo TS or PS files and output anything that VRD is capable of outputing.


----------



## Soapm

wuzznuubi said:


> For quite awhile, I just renamed the metadata files from .mpg.txt to .ts.txt.
> 
> After enough of this manual workaround, I finally created a script.


Care to share your script? Will it change my .mpg.txt files to .mp4.txt?

I agree, other than this the two step process has been working great for me.


----------



## wireman121

Is it possible to update the VRD scripts so they work properly with the most current released version as well as the last public release? Right now I need to remember to either move the scripts before updating or re-edit the scripts to minimize to tray afterwards. I'd assume it would be a quick edit to check the version before doing 1 or the other?


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> Is it possible to update the VRD scripts so they work properly with the most current released version as well as the last public release? Right now I need to remember to either move the scripts before updating or re-edit the scripts to minimize to tray afterwards. I'd assume it would be a quick edit to check the version before doing 1 or the other?


 Please provide a lot more detail including what VRD settings in kmttg you are using as I don't know what you're talking about. I'm using the latest beta version of VRD TVSuite and haven't noticed any problems when using with kmttg default scripts. Perhaps you have "Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once" setting enabled such that you are seeing VRD windows?


----------



## ellinj

Can anyone reccomend an ideal set of settings for playback on the ipad with a good balance of file size and quality.

I was using handbrake and was getting some audio cutouts. I tried my copy of video redo tv suite 3 and QS fix and the audio was way out of sync. 

What should I try next?


----------



## moyekj

Try QS Fix + encode with ff_ipad profile.


----------



## ellinj

moyekj said:


> Try QS Fix + encode with ff_ipad profile.


Do I need to upgrade my profile or ff?

encoding failed (exit code: 1 ) - check command: C:\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -y -i "C:\videos\tivo\Dads - Heckuva Job, Brownie (09_24_2013)_1011.mpg" -threads 4 -vcodec libx264 -level 31 -subq 6 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -g 300 -s 1280x720 -r 29.97 -b 2500k -maxrate 4000k -acodec aac -strict -2 -ac 2 -ab 160k -ar 48000 -f mp4 "C:\videos\tivo\Dads - Heckuva Job, Brownie (09_24_2013)_1011.mp4" 
FFmpeg version 0.5, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
configuration: --enable-memalign-hack --enable-postproc --enable-swscale --enable-gpl --enable-libfaac --enable-libfaad --enable-libgsm --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libvorbis --enable-libtheora --enable-libxvid --enable-libx264 --disable-ffserver --disable-ffplay --enable-avisynth --enable-libdirac --enable-libschroedinger --enable-avfilter --enable-avfilter-lavf --enable-pthreads --enable-libspeex --enable-libopenjpeg --enable-small --disable-decoder=aac --extra-cflags=-mtune=generic -fno-common -I/usr/local/include --extra-ldflags=-L/usr/local/lib
libavutil 49.15. 0 / 49.15. 0
libavcodec 52.20. 0 / 52.20. 0
libavformat 52.31. 0 / 52.31. 0
libavdevice 52. 1. 0 / 52. 1. 0
libavfilter 0. 4. 0 / 0. 4. 0
libswscale 0. 7. 1 / 0. 7. 1
libpostproc 51. 2. 0 / 51. 2. 0
built on Mar 13 2009 23:50:16, gcc: 4.3.3

Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 119.88 (120000/1001) -> 59.94 (60000/1001)
Input #0, mpeg, from 'C:\videos\tivo\Dads - Heckuva Job, Brownie (09_24_2013)_1011.mpg':
Duration: 00:29:56.57, start: 0.200000, bitrate: 14447 kb/s
Stream #0.0[0x1e0]: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 1280x720 [PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], 38710 kb/s, 59.94 tbr, 90k tbn, 119.88 tbc
Stream #0.1[0x80]: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5.1, s16, 448 kb/s
Unknown encoder 'aac'


----------



## moyekj

Yes, you need a newer ffmpeg by the looks of it.
You could edit profile and change "aac" to "libfaac" to work with ffmpeg you have, but from what I recall libfaac was pretty lousy.


----------



## ellinj

moyekj said:


> Yes, you need a newer ffmpeg by the looks of it.
> You could edit profile and change "aac" to "libfaac" to work with ffmpeg you have, but from what I recall libfaac was pretty lousy.


Upgraded to the latest kmttg, latest profiles, latest tools, still having audio that is horribly out of sync.

Any ideas?


----------



## moyekj

ellinj said:


> Upgraded to the latest kmttg, latest profiles, latest tools, still having audio that is horribly out of sync.
> 
> Any ideas?


 It's a long shot, but you could try temporarily disabling VideoRedo in kmttg by just adding a "-" at the end of the directory path. Then when you run QS Fix step it will use ProjectX instead. If both VRD and ProjectX can't fix the sync issues then I don't know what can.
I suppose one more option is to try trial version of VRD TVSuite 4 and one of its built in H.264 encoding profiles.


----------



## wuzznuubi

Soapm said:


> Care to share your script? Will it change my .mpg.txt files to .mp4.txt?
> 
> I agree, other than this the two step process has been working great for me.


Pretty simple, assuming you're running Windows 7 or 8. If XP or 2K you may need to tweak the SCRIPT to work.
Copy & Paste the SCRIPT code below into a new text file and save it as rename_MetaFile.cmd in your kmttg directory, 
SCRIPT


Code:


REM this is supposed to be used as a custom kmttg script that gets passed mpeg_fname (program.ts) as a parameter
REM if nothing passed to us (i.e. command script was just run by double-clicking it) just exit
IF %1.==. GOTO FINISHED
SET _SOURCEN=%~dpn1.mpg.txt
SET _TARGETN=%~n1.ts.txt
ren "%_SOURCEN%" "%_TARGETN%"
:FINISHED
EXIT

then setup kmttg to call it as a custom command, like 


Code:


C:\kmttg\rename_MetaFile.cmd [mpegFile]

and check the custom checkbox when you want to use it.
My mpeg files after download, decrypt, QSF & saving are .ts files, so just change .ts to .mp4 in the SCRIPT and it should work for you.


----------



## ALbino

FWIW, even with QS Fix, I was having some sync issues using HandBrake when converting to MP4 and I solved it by switching my container to MKV.


----------



## dadrepus

I had same issues with out of sync sound until I upgraded to the latest kmttg. My problem is with AtomicParsley failing every time:
AtomicParsley failed (exit code: 138 ) - check command: /Applications/kmttg_v1p0c/AtomicParsley/AtomicParsley "/Applications/kmttg_v1p0c/The Librarian Curse of the Judas Chalice (09_22_2013).mp4" --overWrite --stik Movie --year 2008 --description "A librarian and a beautiful singer must prevent vampires from taking over the world. " --TVShowName "The Librarian: Curse of the Judas Chalice" --artist "The Librarian: Curse of the Judas Chalice" --albumArtist "The Librarian: Curse of the Judas Chalice" --TVNetwork TNTHD -d 1/1 

I am on a Mac OS 10.76.


----------



## philhu

Yes, I've given up on Atomic Parsley. It takes a long time, gives no benefit and then fails. I wish there was a way to disable it, but kmttg requires a path for it.

I found you can give it a bad path, and it is skipped, but you get an error everytime you change a configuration.


----------



## dadrepus

philhu said:


> Yes, I've given up on Atomic Parsley. It takes a long time, gives no benefit and then fails. I wish there was a way to disable it, but kmttg requires a path for it.
> 
> I found you can give it a bad path, and it is skipped, but you get an error everytime you change a configuration.


Well, I really didn't understand what Atomic Parsley was suppose to do so I just read the "Using Atomic Parsley file.... Boy an i stupid some times.
No onder it doesn't work for Movies.:

AtomicParsley is a command line program for reading & writing iTune-style metadata in mpeg4 files (m4a, m4b, m4p, m4v & mp4) whether iTMS drm protected or not. AtomicParsley can set most user accessible tags, and some that iTunes doesn't let you change. Of particular note are the Mac OS X only image modification preferences that allow artwork to be modified prior to embedding. Artwork can be converted to jpeg, file size limited, reduced & squared through setting command line preferences.

Currently, AtomicParsley lets you set these type of iTunes-style tags in MPEG-4 files:

artist lyrics category TVEpisodeNum
title album artist artwork TVSeasonNum
album composer compilation podcast flag
genre copyright advisory podcast feed url
tracknumber grouping stik podcast episode GUID url
disknumber bpm/tempo TVNetwork purchase date
comment description TVShowName encoder tool
year keyword TVEpisode play gapless

3GPP & 3GPP2 files (.3gp & .3g2) have a different set of metadata tags available called assets:

title author performer genre
album	* year copyright description
rating keyword classification location

* album asset is only available on 3gp6 and later branded files.

It is NOT used for Movie files at all... so it fails?


----------



## moyekj

philhu said:


> Yes, I've given up on Atomic Parsley. It takes a long time, gives no benefit and then fails. I wish there was a way to disable it, but kmttg requires a path for it.
> 
> I found you can give it a bad path, and it is skipped, but you get an error everytime you change a configuration.


 With recent kmttg versions you can empty the field in configuration. You probably have to rename the AtomicParsley folder in kmttg installation though so kmttg doesn't find it automatically.


----------



## philhu

moyekj said:


> With recent kmttg versions you can empty the field in configuration. You probably have to rename the AtomicParsley folder in kmttg installation though so kmttg doesn't find it automatically.


Ah, thats what I remember. I'd empty the field, it would fill it in.

So if I rename the directory, and leave the field blank I should be good to go?


----------



## moyekj

There are updated versions of AtomicParsley that support additional options for movies, etc. I can't remember now where I got the Windows binary from, but at least on Windows I believe it does work properly for movies. Since I don't have a Mac I don't keep the Mac tools up to date so that's probably an ancient version included with Mac that doesn't have the enhancements.


----------



## moyekj

philhu said:


> Ah, thats what I remember. I'd empty the field, it would fill it in.
> 
> So if I rename the directory, and leave the field blank I should be good to go?


 Yes.


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> There are updated versions of AtomicParsley that support additional options for movies, etc. I can't remember now where I got the Windows binary from, but at least on Windows I believe it does work properly for movies. Since I don't have a Mac I don't keep the Mac tools up to date so that's probably an ancient version included with Mac that doesn't have the enhancements.


Also on Windows, so I can't test, but the Mac version here may have the enhancements

https://bitbucket.org/shield007/atomicparsley


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> Also on Windows, so I can't test, but the Mac version here may have the enhancements
> 
> https://bitbucket.org/shield007/atomicparsley


 Yup, that's the one. The Windows version that comes with kmttg tool package is 0.9.5. If someone can test out the Mac version there and verify it works I can include it in Mac tools package.


----------



## species8472jj

I am wondering if someone could help me with a minor issue I've been having as well as a question that I have.

Issue - I am sure other have experienced this. Unfortunately, I have not had much luck in finding it on the forums (but that doesn't mean it isn't there). What happens, on occasion, is a download will just stop in the middle of a file. When I try to download it again, it stops in the same place.

As an example SVU was just on and the file size is 12.13 GB. When it downloads, it stops at a little over 7 GB. Just for kicks, I tried the same file with Tivo Desktop, and it stopped downloading at the same place. I am guessing is that the file is some how corrupted, and there is no resolution, but I figure I would ask.

I have tried downloading in TS and PS to see if it would make a difference, and it didn't seem to matter.

Question - I generally download in TS format, however the metadata files end up with .mpg.txt in the file name. I manually change them to .ts.txt and all is well. Is there a way to tell KMTTG to output the files in .ts.txt.

As always, thanks for the help.


----------



## moyekj

species8472jj said:


> Question - I generally download in TS format, however the metadata files end up with .mpg.txt in the file name. I manually change them to .ts.txt and all is well. Is there a way to tell KMTTG to output the files in .ts.txt.
> 
> As always, thanks for the help.


That issue is fixed in next release.

The failed download issue has no solution as it's a TiVo problem. If you have more than 1 TiVo you can MRV resume to another unit and then download that partial and use software such as VRD to combine 2 partials together.


----------



## species8472jj

moyekj said:


> That issue is fixed in next release.
> 
> The failed download issue has no solution as it's a TiVo problem. If you have more than 1 TiVo you can MRV resume to another unit and then download that partial and use software such as VRD to combine 2 partials together.


I completely agree that it is a TiVo problem. The funny thing is when I asked them, they like to blame Microsoft. I'm a little unclear as to your suggestion. I do have 2 TiVo boxes. Are you suggesting to transfer the program to my other TiVo box (expecting it to bomb at the 7 GB point), then expecting it to allow me to resume downloading and it will download the remainder of the file (except it will have 2 files on the Tivo)?

I do have VRD, so I could combine them if need be.


----------



## moyekj

species8472jj said:


> I completely agree that it is a TiVo problem. The funny thing is when I asked them, they like to blame Microsoft. I'm a little unclear as to your suggestion. I do have 2 TiVo boxes. Are you suggesting to transfer the program to my other TiVo box (expecting it to bomb at the 7 GB point), then expecting it to allow me to resume downloading and it will download the remainder of the file (except it will have 2 files on the Tivo)?
> 
> I do have VRD, so I could combine them if need be.


 The 2 box workaround:
* Figure out the exact point where the download is failing by watching the partial download on your PC and jumping to the end of it.
* On the TiVo that has the recording FF to that point and then say 5-10 seconds beyond it and then pause and exit to set the pause point.
* On 2nd TiVo now start MRV resume of the show such that you have 2nd partial on that TiVo.
* Once download completes you can now download the 2nd partial from the 2nd TiVo. Just remember 1st to rename the 1st partial download so you don't overwrite it when downloading the 2nd.

i.e. The idea is to set the pause point to just beyond the glitch that is causing download to fail and then transfer from that point on to another TiVo. Then assuming there aren't any more glitches you should be able to transfer that 2nd partial to your PC and then merge it back together with the 1st partial.


----------



## bbrown9

Never mind. I just needed to update kmttg


----------



## Andrewp75

Im geting the two error codes 

curl: (18) transfer closed with outstanding read data remaining

and Exit code: 18

Im using V1p0g 

The only time it seems to work is when I delete KMTTG reboot my mac book pro and then it works for one show download and then stops in the middle of any additional downloads I try

I have also tried downloading with Java, that didnt make a difference. Even after updating to the latest version of Java runtime 

The other error that I get is premature EOF 

Exit code: 0
Encryption by QUALCOMM 

End of File

Too bad because this worked great on the PC, cant seem to get it to work consistently on my Mac book quite yet. 

Thanks for any help or suggestions. Also using pytivoX to send videos to Tivo and that works pretty well.


----------



## moyekj

Exit code 18 = Partial file. Only a part of the file was transfered.

Sounds to me like an issue writing the file to output destination perhaps due to lack of space. If transfer stops right around 2GB then it's likely a file system limitation. What kind of partition is the output going to? Is it an external USB drive? Have you checked disk space there? Also check for other things such as firewall or anti-virus software.


----------



## Andrewp75

1. I have 26 GB available 
2. firewall is set to allow all incoming connections
3. 1 out of 15 times it works for no reason that I can tell
4. I know that when the status meter was silver in color it worked and other times it is blue in color (dont remember if it ever worked when blue, whats the difference? 

thanks again for any help/suggestions!


----------



## moyekj

Don't know. Try downloading with web browser to same location to see what happens. If it works with your PC looks like some kind of issue with the Mac. If you're using wireless networking then try hard wiring instead.


----------



## ThAbtO

Andrewp75 said:


> 1. I have 26 GB available
> 2. firewall is set to allow all incoming connections
> 3. 1 out of 15 times it works for no reason that I can tell
> 4. I know that when the status meter was silver in color it worked and other times it is blue in color (dont remember if it ever worked when blue, whats the difference?
> 
> thanks again for any help/suggestions!


Hope you also have NTFS set.


----------



## wmcbrine

ThAbtO said:


> Hope you also have NTFS set.


Eh, not on a Mac.

It could also be tivodecode.


----------



## moyekj

If you have combined download/decrypt option enabled then turn that off. Also make sure you don't have TS downloads turned on since tivodecode doesn't work properly for TS downloads. Unless you post full commands being run and error messages to get a better idea of exactly how you're downloading it's hard to keep guessing what may help.


----------



## Andrewp75

I do have the combined download decrypt. I have had it set both ways with no difference. here is the latest log:

>> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO /Users/Andrew/Downloads/kmttg_v1p0g/Blue Bloods - Unwritten Rules (09_27_2013).mpg ...
/Users/Andrew/Downloads/kmttg_v1p0g/tivodecode/tivodecode --mak MAK --no-verify --out "/Users/Andrew/Downloads/kmttg_v1p0g/Blue Bloods - Unwritten Rules (09_27_2013).mpg" - 
http://192.168.1.13:80/download/Blue Bloods.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=12594102: Premature EOF
/Users/Andrew/Downloads/kmttg_v1p0g/Blue Bloods - Unwritten Rules (09_27_2013).mpg: size=185.19 MB elapsed=0:06:36 (3.92 Mbps)
Download failed to file: /Users/Andrew/Downloads/kmttg_v1p0g/Blue Bloods - Unwritten Rules (09_27_2013).mpg
Exit code: 0
Encryption by QUALCOMM 

End of File
Removed failed download file: /Users/Andrew/Downloads/kmttg_v1p0g/Blue Bloods - Unwritten Rules (09_27_2013).mpg
Blue Bloods - Unwritten Rules (09_27_2013).mpg: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO /Users/Andrew/Downloads/kmttg_v1p0g/Blue Bloods - Unwritten Rules (09_27_2013).mpg ...
/Users/Andrew/Downloads/kmttg_v1p0g/tivodecode/tivodecode --mak MAK --no-verify --out "/Users/Andrew/Downloads/kmttg_v1p0g/Blue Bloods - Unwritten Rules (09_27_2013).mpg" -


----------



## thalador

Having a problem during the comskip job apparently. No idea what it means. It has been running for 2:38:15 - 1 hour movie. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


-> we have 1 warnings/errors.
No demux output files found
demux failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: java -Djava.awt.headless=true -jar C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\kmttg_v1p0e\ProjectX\ProjectX.jar "C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\kmttg_v1p0e\Movie1.mpg" -demux -out C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\kmttg_v1p0e 
>> Running comskip on C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\kmttg_v1p0e\Movie1.mpg ...
C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\kmttg_v1p0e\comskip\comskip.exe --ini C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\kmttg_v1p0e\comskip\comskip.ini "C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\kmttg_v1p0e\Movie1.mpg"


----------



## moyekj

thalador said:


> Having a problem during the comskip job apparently. No idea what it means. It has been running for 2:38:15 - 1 hour movie. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -> we have 1 warnings/errors.
> No demux output files found
> demux failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: java -Djava.awt.headless=true -jar C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\kmttg_v1p0e\ProjectX\ProjectX.jar "C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\kmttg_v1p0e\Movie1.mpg" -demux -out C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\kmttg_v1p0e
> >> Running comskip on C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\kmttg_v1p0e\Movie1.mpg ...
> C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\kmttg_v1p0e\comskip\comskip.exe --ini C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\kmttg_v1p0e\comskip\comskip.ini "C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\kmttg_v1p0e\Movie1.mpg"


 Looks to me like "QS Fix" step with ProjectX is also failing:
*No demux output files found
demux failed*

Is the mpg from a TiVo download or somewhere else? If TiVo download is it from a Roamio unit and what container (TS or PS)?


----------



## thalador

moyekj said:


> Looks to me like "QS Fix" step with ProjectX is also failing:
> *No demux output files found
> demux failed*
> 
> Is the mpg from a TiVo download or somewhere else? If TiVo download is it from a Roamio unit and what container (TS or PS)?


It is a tivo download from a Premiere. As for container I am not sure what you mean. Could you elaborate?

If you are talking about encoding profile I was using the ff_tivo_hd


----------



## ThAbtO

thalador said:


> It is a tivo download from a Premiere. As for container I am not sure what you mean. Could you elaborate?
> 
> If you are talking about encoding profile I was using the ff_tivo_hd












In config, the picture shows a square around the option, OFF= it downloads in PS format, ON= TS.


----------



## Andrewp75

Have now also tried to download various videos through web interface. Seems to also stop/time out about 2/3 of the way in. Hopefully this can help pinpoint the problem


----------



## ThAbtO

Andrewp75 said:


> Have now also tried to download various videos through web interface. Seems to also stop/time out about 2/3 of the way in. Hopefully this can help pinpoint the problem


If it stops at the same point, there may be glitches in the recording. Compare the downloaded file to the Tivo's at where it stopped.


----------



## moyekj

Andrewp75 said:


> Have now also tried to download various videos through web interface. Seems to also stop/time out about 2/3 of the way in. Hopefully this can help pinpoint the problem


 If the same show downloads fine to a PC then the problem is with your Mac networking. If it also fails to download to PC then I would suspect a glitch in recording is the problem. However you gave impression that most downloads for a bunch of shows are failing and if that is the case then I would suspect a network problem, especially if wireless is in the picture.


----------



## mglutz

Problem with remote access to season passes? Not sure if this is a kmttg issue, my config file or maybe my router.

I have my router set up to forward ports to both of my TiVos (using separate remote ports of course). Everything works right until I try and access the season passes for each TiVo via the remote tab. The season passes for one of the tivo's works fine, the other responds with the firsts season passes (i.ee the request for both go to the same tivo). The config file (with the remote ip address masked is:

<TIVOS>
DVR-F552 192.168.1.103 
RemoteDVR-F552 XXX.YYY.ZZZ.112 
TIVOPremiere1 192.168.1.104 
RemotePremiere1 XXX.YYY.ZZZ.112 
Craft Den 192.168.1.105

<wan_RemotePremiere1_https>
8543

<wan_RemoteDVR-F552_https>
8443

<wan_RemotePremiere1_http>
8180

<wan_RemoteDVR-F552_http>
8080


----------



## moyekj

The http & https ports are for the "Now Playing Lists". The ipad port is for Remote functions (including Season Passes).
So you should also have 2 different entries port forwarding to port 1413 of respective TiVos by your router:
<wan_RemotePremiere1_ipad>
xxxxx

<wan_RemoteDVR-F552_ipad>
yyyyy

If 1 is working then my guess is you either are using the same WAN port specification for both or your router is setup to forward to the same TiVo port 1413.


----------



## ThAbtO

Also, there is no need to block out the IPs if it may be the point of your problems. It may look like you have the same IP set to both TiVos, but its blocked out so its hard to tell.


----------



## Soapm

I noticed there are times I initially see a weird episode number like E168. then after a while I notice it's changed to S1 E13 for example. What makes the season and episode correct itself and is there a way I can force that to happen sooner? I like having the correct number since it makes filing them a whole lot easier.


----------



## BermudaLamb

The Auto Transfer | Configure tool is great. However, I've noticed over the past couple of releases that there is a problem. The Update, and Del buttons appear to affect the item one index position off from the selected item. For example, if I select the second item in the list and then click "Del", it removes the third item in the list. If I select the Nth item in the list and set it for a specific Tivo in the house and click the "Update" button, it overwrites the Nth+1 item in the list.


----------



## moyekj

BermudaLamb said:


> The Auto Transfer | Configure tool is great. However, I've noticed over the past couple of releases that there is a problem. The Update, and Del buttons appear to affect the item one index position off from the selected item. For example, if I select the second item in the list and then click "Del", it removes the third item in the list. If I select the Nth item in the list and set it for a specific Tivo in the house and click the "Update" button, it overwrites the Nth+1 item in the list.


 Seems to be working correctly for me (and the auto transfers GUI hasn't been updated for a long time now). Perhaps check and/or post your auto.ini file contents as maybe there's something not right there?


----------



## moyekj

Soapm said:


> I noticed there are times I initially see a weird episode number like E168. then after a while I notice it's changed to S1 E13 for example. What makes the season and episode correct itself and is there a way I can force that to happen sooner? I like having the correct number since it makes filing them a whole lot easier.


 When you refresh listings you 1st get local XML guide data downloaded after which kmttg gets listings via RPC used for Remote purposes. The RPC data is usually more accurate/complete and that's why you are seeing it update to correct value when the "remote" task completes.


----------



## Soapm

moyekj said:


> When you refresh listings you 1st get local XML guide data downloaded after which kmttg gets listings via RPC used for Remote purposes. The RPC data is usually more accurate/complete and that's why you are seeing it update to correct value when the "remote" task completes.


Anyway to tell when that second gathering of data is complete or how to force it to happen sooner than later? I would like to wait until it's done before starting my jobs.


----------



## moyekj

Soapm said:


> Anyway to tell when that second gathering of data is complete or how to force it to happen sooner than later? I would like to wait until it's done before starting my jobs.


 Just watch the job table in kmttg until the "remote" task completes for that TiVo.


----------



## Soapm

moyekj said:


> Just watch the job table in kmttg until the "remote" task completes for that TiVo.


Roger that.... I see it first does "967 SHOWS, 1082 GB USED" then it later reports "REMOTE job completed: 0:01:29"...

thanks...


----------



## philhu

Ok, here goes....Don't hit me 

I've been seeing VideoRedo hang at 100% complete for a while on some shows. Lately, it is all the time. I actually sent a support request into VRD and they had me download some programs from TivoDesktop. Then run them through my profile filter manually in VRD. I tried 2 shows that hung in KMTTG and they both worked in both formats.

So, I started wondering what I changed, and it was combine the download/decode steps. Actually, the log was sent to VRD support and they said the video file format (that was processed during the log I sent them), of the input file (d/l using kmttg) was 'looking weird'.

So they told me to report this occurrence to the author of KMTTG. So I am

I am not sure, at this point, that the combined d/l and decode step is what did it, but I did take another dl using kmttg in .tivo mode and ran that through VRD and it did not stall or hang, while the mpg created by d/l and decode in one step hangs.

They said next step is to d/l directly from tivo as both ps and tivo files, and run them through VRD. I will attempt that tonight

FYI


----------



## moyekj

philhu, what exactly is your flow when you are using combined download/decrypt? Are you running any other task in kmttg after the download/decrypt or are you going straight to VRD manually?

Download/decrypt uses tivodecode to decrypt, so if in the other flow where you are taking a .TiVo file directly into VRD that means you would be bypassing tivodecode.


----------



## philhu

Normally, I used to do download, decode, qsfix, vrd to mp4
I changed it to download/decode, vrd to mp4, and it hangs
I tried adding the qsfix and it still hangs.

Always at 100% with the mp4 NOT written, but an output tmp file done.

I even tried, with VRD support advice, to uncheck the 'Move MOOV packet to front'. Did not help

I am assuming it is a tivodecode problem.

Can I always just do this flow?:

download, qsfix, vrd to mp4? Do I even need the tivodecode step?

EDIT UPDATE
Took output directly from: https://<TiVo IP Address>/nowplaying/index.html, dowloaded a mpeg-ps file, ran it through VRD and my profile and it worked without error.


----------



## moyekj

philhu said:


> Can I always just do this flow?:
> download, qsfix, vrd to mp4? Do I even need the tivodecode step?


 Yes, with VRD it can qsfix .TiVo files directly, so combined download/decrypt is not what you want anyway.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> The main thing is that a Mini shouldn't have its own tab for Now Playing list in the GUI, and Mini is ignored by Batch and Auto Transfers mode when processing shows and for Auto Conflicts resolver. For "Remote" tabs you can choose whether to show the Mini or not via the config Tivos tab iPad setting.
> Also when kmttg retrieves consolidated ToDo lists it will only do so for non Mini units.
> 
> "Season Premieres" tab only uses the currently selected TiVo so if you're seeing duplicated entries in there it's not because of the Mini. As a test of that disable Mini from "Remote" tab and run "Season Premieres" again. I do get some duplicated entries myself once in a while, but it's not every entry and don't know what the pattern is but it's based on what RPC search is returning.


 FYI, this weekend running "Season Premieres" I was seeing a lot of duplicate entries coming from Roamio Pro listings so I went ahead and added code to make sure only unique entries are now listed which will be part of next release.


----------



## caddyroger

Andrewp75 said:


> Have now also tried to download various videos through web interface. Seems to also stop/time out about 2/3 of the way in. Hopefully this can help pinpoint the problem


 I have the same problem with downloading programs. I tried this. I watched the show around where the down load ended at. At that point I got a lot of micro blocking. It could be what ThAbtO said. It could be a glitch.


----------



## mattack

Yes, unfortunately if there is a glitch in the recording, the download stops. Nobody knows any way to get past this. If you have a pre-Premiere level Tivo, and can do transfers to it (they don't work for me between my TivoHD & Premiere 4), you MAY be able to then do a partial transfer to computer 'from paused point' after the glitch.


----------



## philhu

moyekj said:


> Yes, with VRD it can qsfix .TiVo files directly, so combined download/decrypt is not what you want anyway.


Ok, I have narrowed the hanging problem. It is not the decode combined step

If I run more than one copy of Vrd called from kmttg, they each hang. Every time

I set to only run one Vrd, it runs fine

This is on windows server 2008. So maybe it is a wield glitch. Remember, also can't setup kmttg service on it


----------



## ajayabb

Getting the following error. I have .ts unchecked as well



>> DECRYPTING G:\My Tivo Recordings\Monsters vs. Aliens (10_11_2013)Monsters vs. Aliens.TiVo ...
"C:\Program Files\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --no-verify --out "G:\My Tivo Recordings\Monsters vs. Aliens (10_11_2013)Monsters vs. Aliens.mpg" "G:\My Tivo Recordings\Monsters vs. Aliens (10_11_2013)Monsters vs. Aliens.TiVo" 
tivodecode failed (exit code: 10 ) - check command: "C:\Program Files\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --no-verify --out "G:\My Tivo Recordings\Monsters vs. Aliens (10_11_2013)Monsters vs. Aliens.mpg" "G:\My Tivo Recordings\Monsters vs. Aliens (10_11_2013)Monsters vs. Aliens.TiVo" 
read: Permission denied
processing frame: Permission denied
Encryption by QUALCOMM


----------



## moyekj

You have kmttg installed under "c:\Program Files" dir which is not recommended with Windows Vista or later that impose restrictions on that folder. Also looks like you may be trying to decrypt a .TiVo file downloaded with TiVo Desktop which may have "Fast Transfers" option enabled and hence it could be a TS .TiVo file which tivodecode can't handle. You can run mediainfo on the .TiVo file to check for sure.


----------



## ajayabb

moyekj said:


> You have kmttg installed under "c:\Program Files" dir which is not recommended with Windows Vista or later that impose restrictions on that folder. Also looks like you may be trying to decrypt a .TiVo file downloaded with TiVo Desktop which may have "Fast Transfers" option enabled and hence it could be a TS .TiVo file which tivodecode can't handle. You can run mediainfo on the .TiVo file to check for sure.


Reinstalled to new directory and made sure fast transfers in Tivo Desktop was unchecked and still getting same error.


----------



## moyekj

ajayabb said:


> Reinstalled to new directory and made sure fast transfers in Tivo Desktop was unchecked and still getting same error.


 Did you check the .TiVo file you were trying to encrypt with mediainfo? If it's mpeg TS container then tivodecode won't work and you'll have to re-download with "fast transfers" disabled.


----------



## wmcbrine

"G:\My Tivo Recordings\" would seem to be the problem directory, in terms of permissions, unless it's the permissions of the .TiVo file itself. (Why this should be so, I don't know.)


----------



## moyekj

wmcbrine said:


> "G:\My Tivo Recordings\" would seem to be the problem directory, in terms of permissions, unless it's the permissions of the .TiVo file itself. (Why this should be so, I don't know.)


 Yes, good point. By error message it appears to be file read permission problem, but then I'm not sure how he was able to include the file in FILES list to begin with...


----------



## ajayabb

moyekj said:


> Did you check the .TiVo file you were trying to encrypt with mediainfo? If it's mpeg TS container then tivodecode won't work and you'll have to re-download with "fast transfers" disabled.


Ran Mediainfo and it isn't in a .ts container. Turns out some there were some restrictions on my external (G drive so I added permissions and reran kttmg and things seem to be working.


----------



## markp99

Quick question, I hope:

1. pyTivo installed and functional, sees TiVo and push/pull no issue
2. kmttg installed - can PULL programs, *but PUSH option is GREYED*
3. pyTivo is properly configured in kmttg to point to pytivo.conf
4. TiVo can see the local files in their prescribed locations

When I select a CUT file to send back to TiVo, PUSH is not enabled.

Any suggestions to enable?


----------



## ThAbtO

markp99 said:


> Quick question, I hope:
> 
> 1. pyTivo installed and functional, sees TiVo and push/pull no issue
> 2. kmttg installed - can PULL programs, *but PUSH option is GREYED*
> 3. pyTivo is properly configured in kmttg to point to pytivo.conf
> 4. TiVo can see the local files in their prescribed locations
> 
> When I select a CUT file to send back to TiVo, PUSH is not enabled.
> 
> Any suggestions to enable?












Is it setup similar to this? You may also need to run auto_push.jar.


----------



## markp99

Added "pytivo.conf" to the path. I could have sworn I had it there previously, but caused issues elsewhere.

Anyway, PUSH is now enabled.

Thanks!


----------



## az1097

I have shows on my PC which I had transfered with kmttg and now I'd like to push some .tivo files with closed captioning back to my Premiere but I'm unable to, not sure what I'm doing wrong. Do I need the tivo metadata files for this process? Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

az1097 said:


> I have shows on my PC which I had transfered with kmttg and now I'd like to push some .tivo files with closed captioning back to my Premiere but I'm unable to, not sure what I'm doing wrong. Do I need the tivo metadata files for this process? Thanks.


KMTTG does not do pushes, instead, it uses PyTivo for that action.


----------



## moyekj

Unless they are TS container .TiVo files, if you want captions preserved they need to be returned to TiVo in TS container for captions to work for series 4 or later units (TiVo bug). Suggested way to do this:
1. From kmttg FILES tab add the .TiVo files and enable "metadata" & "decrypt" tasks and run.
2. Make sure you are using recent version of wmcbrine pyTivo and have ts=on in pyTivo.conf [server] section.
3. With pyTivo running now when you pull the decrypted shows pyTivo will remux to TS container and captions will be preserved.

I don't think PS .TiVo files with ts=on get remuxed to TS container by pyTivo but I'm not sure about that and haven't tried it. I'm assuming .TiVo files are left alone which is why I suggest decrypting to .mpg.


----------



## az1097

ThAbtO said:


> KMTTG does not do pushes, instead, it uses PyTivo for that action.


How would I use PyTivo within KMTTG to push those files?


----------



## moyekj

az1097 said:


> How would I use PyTivo within KMTTG to push those files?


http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/config_pyTivo/


----------



## az1097

moyekj said:


> http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/config_pyTivo/


I have PyTivo configured, when I add files and try to push I get an error.


----------



## lpwcomp

az1097 said:


> I have PyTivo configured, when I add files and try to push I get an error.


What happens when you try to use the pyTiVo Browser interface to push?


----------



## moyekj

az1097 said:


> I have PyTivo configured, when I add files and try to push I get an error.


 If you are attempting to push .TiVo files you need to configure pyTivo to tell it where tivodecode is since .TiVo files can't be pushed directly.


----------



## az1097

lpwcomp said:


> What happens when you try to use the pyTiVo Browser interface to push?


KMTTG completes push 
but pyTivo.py first shows "WARNING: pyTivo.config:tdcat not found" then sends an empty file to the Tivo.


----------



## az1097

moyekj said:


> If you are attempting to push .TiVo files you need to configure pyTivo to tell it where tivodecode is since .TiVo files can't be pushed directly.


How would I do this?


----------



## lpwcomp

az1097 said:


> How would I do this?


It's under "Global Server Settings" in pyTivo settings. Or you can just put a copy of tivodecode in the "bin" subdirectory of the pyTivo install location.


----------



## moyekj

Edit pyTivo.conf and add following to [server] section and then re-start pyTivo:
tdcat = \full\path\to\tdcat.exe
tivodecode = \full\path\to\tivodecode.exe
(or add it via pyTivo web server localhost:9032)

Or as lpwcomp posted put a copy of tdcat.exe and tivodecode.exe in the pyTivo bin dir.


----------



## az1097

I added the full path for tivocode and tdcat to the global server settings, saved and restarted pyTivo, now there's no warning but an empty file is sent to Tivo.


----------



## moyekj

You need to get pyTivo side working. The kmttg portion is just sending a request to pyTivo that does all the work. So connect to localhost:9032 and try a push from there and if you still have trouble the pyTivo thread or forums is the right place for pyTivo related questions or issues.
If you are trying to push a TS .TiVo file then that will fail since tivodecode can't handle it properly, but a PULL should work since pyTivo doesn't need tivodecode for that.


----------



## wmcbrine

Also worth noting that a push can't use TS format (it will get reencoded or remuxed), so can't convey captions, at all.


----------



## moyekj

v1p0h version has been released. Highlight of this release is a new *Search++* button as part of Remote Search tab that brings up *Advanced Search* dialog. This allows you to perform advanced searches similar to TiVo wishlists but with extra filtering capabilities such as Favorite channels only or specific channels only. You can save/load search configurations.
Roamio 20.3.6 software introduced HDUI Wishlists screens which crippled some of the basic non auto record wishlist functionality of the TiVos, and supposedly series 4 units will get that software update soon. So this was my attempt at avoiding having to use that crippled interface for my non auto record wishlists so that all show scheduling can now be done from kmttg. This also has advantage of keeping wishlist setup off the TiVos and portable between them, so one less thing to worry about losing when changing TiVo hardware.

There are some other enhancements, changes and fixes. Consult release_notes Wiki for all the details.


----------



## innocentfreak

I know there were issues at one point, but is it safe to update to the latest java now or are there still problems?


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> I know there were issues at one point, but is it safe to update to the latest java now or are there still problems?


 Fixed starting with version v1p0f.


----------



## caddyroger

Ok I can not get kmttg auto transfer to run. So far I have uninstalled and installed the service. I also uninstalled kmttg and reinstalled kmttg. When I try to start the service I get this "The kmttg service was launched, but failed to start". I looked under services and tried it there but a pop with this came up "Windows could not start the kmttg service on local computer. Error 1607: the process terminated unexpectedly.
It was working with Windows 8. This mourning I updated to 8.1. And now I get this error.
How can I fix this problem with out going back to the old windows 8?


----------



## moyekj

Check the relevant kmttg auto.log.# file for any error messages and/or clues. If there aren't any messages then it means Windows is not able to launch kmttg for some reason.


----------



## caddyroger

moyekj said:


> Check the relevant kmttg auto.log.# file for any error messages and/or clues. If there aren't any messages then it means Windows is not able to launch kmttg for some reason.


The only entries is 2013_10_18_17:21:35 NOTE: Killing 'REMOTE NP List' TiVo: CADDY TIVO.
About 3 years ago I got the same thing or some thing like it but I forgot What I did to get it to work.


----------



## moyekj

Looks like something is forcing kmttg to quit (it tries to kill any active jobs before shutting down). Make sure you have the service set to run using your login account and not the system default account.


----------



## reneg

I love the new search ++ feature added to version v1p0h. Thanks for adding this new feature. Here's a couple suggestions/requests:
1) Allow search on movieYear metadata. In wishlists, you could have it search on movies with the keyword 2012 and it would return all the movies released in 2012. Maybe I haven't played with search++ enough, but I couldn't get it to do this. It would be great if it allowed the year to be searched in the keyword or in the Original Air Year fields.

2) In the Advanced Search dialog box, change Show Type to "movie", "special" or "series" to match what is displayed in the Type field of the results.


----------



## BH9244

Updated Java today and since that time I get the following error on most "Remote" functions such as refresh ToDo list,refresh Season Pass's Etc..


RemoteInit-IP=192.168.1.8 port=1413)java.security.cert CertificateException: Certificates does not conform to algorithm constraints.


I also get the error after refreshing Now Playing List although that seems to update correctly..


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> I love the new search ++ feature added to version v1p0h. Thanks for adding this new feature. Here's a couple suggestions/requests:
> 1) Allow search on movieYear metadata. In wishlists, you could have it search on movies with the keyword 2012 and it would return all the movies released in 2012. Maybe I haven't played with search++ enough, but I couldn't get it to do this. It would be great if it allowed the year to be searched in the keyword or in the Original Air Year fields.
> 
> 2) In the Advanced Search dialog box, change Show Type to "movie", "special" or "series" to match what is displayed in the Type field of the results.


 Yes there's still some refinement needed. It's actually a lot trickier than you think since I'm using "offerSearch" RPC function along with filters that it has available for the base search, then further filtering those results returned by the RPC call with channel #s and category names if specified. The function seems to require a Title, subtitle or keyword of some sort in order to run, and it doesn't look like "Original Air Year" applies to movies. Your 1st example is something that I'm interested in as well, so I'll have to play with it some more to see if something like that is possible.

For the "Show types" I'm using the offerSearch "episodic" boolean parameter which can be true, false or if set signifies both types, hence the choices you see there in kmttg.


----------



## moyekj

BH9244 said:


> Updated Java today and since that time I get the following error on most "Remote" functions such as refresh ToDo list,refresh Season Pass's Etc..
> 
> RemoteInit-IP=192.168.1.8 port=1413)java.security.cert CertificateException: Certificates does not conform to algorithm constraints.
> 
> I also get the error after refreshing Now Playing List although that seems to update correctly..


 Update to latest kmttg to fix the problem.


----------



## caddyroger

I got the problem fixed. I updated java from 7.25 to 7.45 and that when the service stopped. Uninstalled jav7.45 and installed 7.40 and the service started to work again. This is running kmttg v1p0h. Will find out tomorrow if down loads or not


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> I love the new search ++ feature added to version v1p0h. Thanks for adding this new feature. Here's a couple suggestions/requests:
> 1) Allow search on movieYear metadata. In wishlists, you could have it search on movies with the keyword 2012 and it would return all the movies released in 2012. Maybe I haven't played with search++ enough, but I couldn't get it to do this. It would be great if it allowed the year to be searched in the keyword or in the Original Air Year fields.
> 
> 2) In the Advanced Search dialog box, change Show Type to "movie", "special" or "series" to match what is displayed in the Type field of the results.


OK, some progress.

* There is indeed a "collectionType" parameter which works better than the "episodic" parameter I was using. Types are movie, music, series, special. So I replaced the "Show Type" field in kmttg with a new "Genre" field that has those types as settings in addition to ALL.

* I discovered there is a "titleKeyword" parameter that I didn't know about previously, so I've added a "Title keyword" field which accepts keywords in addition to the existing "Title" field which matches the whole title.

* I changed "Original Air Year" field to "Year" and changed the behavior. If Genre is set to anything but "movie" it will use "originalAirYear" parameter as part of the search as before. However when Genre is set to "movie" then kmttg will not use the "originalAirYear" parameter but will post filter results of the search to match "movieYear" entry instead (since movie entries don't contain "originalAirYear" entry).

Please try the kmttg.jar in the given beta version (Google Drive link):
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEbHlpTDhQTkc4clk/edit?usp=sharing

NOTE: It's still necessary to provide at minimum keywords of some sort for a search to work, but I was able to search for movies restricted to year 2012 with the following setup with the above version:
Keywords = a*
Year = 2012
Genre = movie
Recording types = both

NOTE: When using very generic keywords that match pretty much every entry such as above I frequently get "RPC error response: middlemindError" messages. But for above setting the original search returns around 300+ entries which then filtered down to about 24 matches with the movieYear filter applied. All entries seem to have "a" character in the main title however, so it looks like perhaps even though Keyword="a*" is supposed to match title, subtitle or description that it may be filtering just based on title, so a better way to search all movies is still needed.

So I think it's an improvement but perhaps still some further tweaking needed.


----------



## reneg

I downloaded the beta build. Haven't run into any issues yet. I cranked up max search results to 800, and used a more generic search that seemed to work ok:
Keywords = <blank>
Year = 2012
Genre = movie
Recording types = HD
Favorite channels only - checked

I got a less than 200 responses and no errors. Trying other searches


----------



## moyekj

OK, here's an improved version which is quite an overhaul and that doesn't require any keywords to be set as long as you have a category selected or Genre=movie:
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEN21iZ0czSkp2a1E/edit?usp=sharing

It does need to talk to middlemind.tivo.com now though to get category IDs so requires your tivo.com username & password to be set in kmttg to work if you are going to use Category or Genre movie filters. (If you don't have them set then you can do so under config->Tivos tab). This includes categoryId filter in the base/initial search now instead of filtering after the fact. In general this should yield faster and more reliable results.

I'm not sure how previous version was working for you without setting any keywords.


----------



## reneg

On the previous beta build, if I selected Favorite channels only, it didn't require a keyword, but when I switched to Received channels only, the search would not work without a keyword.

After updating to the next beta build, here are a couple things I noticed.
1) Finds programs that are in the past. For example, today is Saturday, the search is finding programs for the previous two days; Thursday & Friday. Would be nice to start with current time if possible.

2) Search results display only one occurrence of a program where the previous version found multiple repeats of a program. I actually like this vs the previous behavior as you can get show info (I) and then arrow down through the list. With the previous version, you have to traverse down and back through the hierarchy to see show info.

3) In you enter multiple search years, it only displays the results from the first year.

Also, this version is faster returning results which is nice.


----------



## moyekj

1. OK, fixed the problem with entries older than current time. Also returned results are sorted by Date by default.
2. Yes this will happen for searches without keywords since kmttg uses collectionSearch instead of offerSearch for those and that's a side effect of different search type.
3. Yes it's always been that way and tooltip mentions that. These RPC searches don't allow more than 1 year as a filter.
Latest beta version with above fixes:
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdENHNJWnpGa0swRjA/edit?usp=sharing

(Thanks for help testing BTW).

EDIT. For issue 2 I figured out now how to include multiple airings in the results so it behaves like offerSearch now. With this type of search the final count of results can be now be > Initial Match count displayed by job table.


----------



## jimpmc

First off, thanks for the great program and continual new features. Recently, I tried using the qsfix (projectx version) on an mpg file (that was created from a dvd rip). The original mpg was an entire movie, but just showed the wrong time when playing. When I used qsfix, it completed, but the resulting file is cutoff around halfway. The original file is 5.71GB and the qsfix one is only around 2.8GB. This happened before when I tried another file, so I figured I'd see if it was a setting, known issue, or a limitation of the filesizes.


----------



## moyekj

jimpmc said:


> First off, thanks for the great program and continual new features. Recently, I tried using the qsfix (projectx version) on an mpg file (that was created from a dvd rip). The original mpg was an entire movie, but just showed the wrong time when playing. When I used qsfix, it completed, but the resulting file is cutoff around halfway. The original file is 5.71GB and the qsfix one is only around 2.8GB. This happened before when I tried another file, so I figured I'd see if it was a setting, known issue, or a limitation of the filesizes.


 There are 2 steps to the ProjectX qsfix:
1. projectx demux
2. ffmpeg remux

While demux is running double click on the job in the table to get stdout/stderr window and see if there are error messages showing up during or towards the end of the run. If the problem is happening on this one then it's a projectx issue with likely no solution.
While remux is happening double click on the job again and look for errors.
If the problem is happening during the ffmpeg remux phase it's possible that a different/new version of ffmpeg may help.


----------



## jimpmc

moyekj said:


> There are 2 steps to the ProjectX qsfix:
> 1. projectx demux
> 2. ffmpeg remux
> 
> While demux is running double click on the job in the table to get stdout/stderr window and see if there are error messages showing up during or towards the end of the run. If the problem is happening on this one then it's a projectx issue with likely no solution.
> While remux is happening double click on the job again and look for errors.
> If the problem is happening during the ffmpeg remux phase it's possible that a different/new version of ffmpeg may help.


It is definitely happening on the demux. The .m2v file is half the size and the elapsed time shown is also about half of what it should be.


----------



## moyekj

jimpmc said:


> It is definitely happening on the demux. The .m2v file is half the size and the elapsed time shown is also about half of what it should be.


 Then not much to be done. There's no later version than what kmttg distributes. If you really are motivated you may want to download the latest CVS source code to build latest binary to see if it fixes the issue, but it's a long shot and unlikely to help.

VideoRedo is a better solution for qsfix if you haven't considered that.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> 1. OK, fixed the problem with entries older than current time. Also returned results are sorted by Date by default.
> 2. Yes this will happen for searches without keywords since kmttg uses collectionSearch instead of offerSearch for those and that's a side effect of different search type.
> 3. Yes it's always been that way and tooltip mentions that. These RPC searches don't allow more than 1 year as a filter.
> 
> EDIT. For issue 2 I figured out now how to include multiple airings in the results so it behaves like offerSearch now. With this type of search the final count of results can be now be > Initial Match count displayed by job table.


Beta version of kmttg.jar with multiple airings included for collectionSearch type searches:
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEdGsySE9pd1k2bTA/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Hyrax

I've searched and cannot find if anyone else has a problem with captions being out of sync by a few seconds. I discovered this by transferring a show with captions to my PC and running handbreak in a separate step. About half of the time the captions are perfect, the rest of the time they are off - sometimes slightly, some times it is so bad as to make them useless. 

Digging deeper into the problem, I have tried using kmttg to extract the captions as .SRT files and then using MKVMerge to mux them into the program. I still have the same problem. (I'm using ccextractorwin.exe for this).

I believe that the problem may somehow be in the code that converts the .TIVO container to a .MPG container. 

Has anyone else seen this problem? Is it possible that some key timing information is being lost in transferring from the Tivo? If no one else has seen the problem, I'll explore it further. I guess once I find a new show with this problem and test to try to find the source of the problem. I want to see if the problem is in the original material (possible), see if Tivo Desktop has the problem, see if pushing the show back to the Tivo eliminates the problem, and so on. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hyrax

BTW, this caption sync problem was happening on a Premiere XL. I just got a Roamio and don't know if it has this issue or not.


----------



## moyekj

Today I also added "Minimum rating" to Advanced Search so that when searching for movies you can set how many stars minimum to restrict matches to. Since Advanced Search is now much better than current official release I'll probably be releasing another update soon.

I still can't believe how badly TiVo crippled Wishlists screens when "upgrading" to HDUI. They even removed capability of setting up advanced wishlists with boolean logic along with introducing several issues.


----------



## moyekj

v1p0i version is now released. Improvements to the Advanced Search capability are included. See the release_notes Wiki for details.
As usual, if using v1p0b version or later you can update automatically using Help->Update kmttg...


----------



## mglutz

In the now playing table the icons have a hierarchy that has the copy protection icon on top. That hides the expiration icon. Looks like that is all the Tivo supplies looking at show information. Does the RPC function provide the additional needed to be able to show expiration information for all shows?


----------



## moyekj

mglutz said:


> In the now playing table the icons have a hierarchy that has the copy protection icon on top. That hides the expiration icon. Looks like that is all the Tivo supplies looking at show information. Does the RPC function provide the additional needed to be able to show expiration information for all shows?


There's some relevant parameters. Here's a blurb on it:



> field = deletionPolicy|,,The deletion policy for this recording. If this is set to whenSpaceNeeded, the recording can be deleted when space is needed. If this is set to neverDelete, the body should attempt to not delete this recording. If this is not set, the default value of whenSpaceNeeded should be used. In the case it's set to specificDate, the date the user chose will be specified in the desiredDeletion field. This recording may be required to be deleted prior to the date specified here for drm requirements. This will be specified in the drm attribute.
> 
> field = desiredDeletion|,,When did the user request that this content should be considered for deletion. If the deletionPolicy is specificDate, this field should be present. This is not to be confused with the expectedDeletion field, which specifies when the scheduler will actually delete the recording.
> 
> field = expectedDeletion|,,When is this content expected to be deleted. This may happen for many reasons. If there is no expected expiration time or if we don't know what it would be, this will be missing.


All my expectedDeletion dates are in the year 2038, but my Roamio Pro is only 10% full.
Looking at my Premiere with 40% full disk there are some "expectedDeletion" dates that are dated a few months ago.


----------



## nooneuknow

moyekj said:


> All my expectedDeletion dates are in the year 2038, but my Roamio Pro is only 10% full.
> Looking at my Premiere with 40% full disk there are some "expectedDeletion" dates that are dated a few months ago.


Just a thought, out of the blue, from somebody who has been annoyed by inaccurate deletion date flagging:

If you reboot the Premiere, and check the dates on the ones scheduled for past dates, do they update to the future? I can eliminate the yellow exclamation points, for about a week, by simply rebooting the unit.

I've found that any time I run a DIY unsanctioned upgraded HDD TiVo, past ~30% of the upgraded capacity, it will flag programs for deletion, as if it was running the stock drive and/or it seems the TiVo calculates based on all to-do programs being in full HD, while many of them aren't and/or calculates all programs, even if they are duplicates/not new, and the SPs are set to new-only, thus they won't actually record.

It's something I'm hoping that the new program from the author of DVRBARS may find a way to address, in his future software. Maybe I should bother to mention it the next time I chat with him, since I've just realized I've never asked him about it...


----------



## Eyedoctor2

Just a FYI, I am getting 1920 x 544 resolution using Slingbox Pro HD and your slingbox capture setup.

Thanks for the great work!


----------



## moyekj

nooneuknow said:


> Just a thought, out of the blue, from somebody who has been annoyed by inaccurate deletion date flagging:
> 
> If you reboot the Premiere, and check the dates on the ones scheduled for past dates, do they update to the future? I can eliminate the yellow exclamation points, for about a week, by simply rebooting the unit.


 Indeed, rebooting my Premiere and checking again all the "expectedDeletion" dates got changed to year 2038. So looks like the scheduler resets that property on reboot for each recording not set to KUID, at least for 20.3.1 Premiere software.


----------



## mglutz

Can the play list in kmttg be updated to show both the deletion policy AND the copy protection. So that for both copy protected and non protected shows you could see at a glance if a show is likely to get deleted?


----------



## moyekj

mglutz said:


> Can the play list in kmttg be updated to show both the deletion policy AND the copy protection. So that for both copy protected and non protected shows you could see at a glance if a show is likely to get deleted?


 Well, there can't be 2 icons in 1 table cell, so that would mean either having to add another column or not using copy protect icon for copy protected shows. At 1 point I was using just the different background color to indicate copy protected shows and the normal expiration icons, but I seem to recall some color blind related complaints about that.


----------



## nooneuknow

moyekj said:


> Indeed, rebooting my Premiere and checking again all the "expectedDeletion" dates got changed to year 2038. So looks like the scheduler resets that property on reboot for each recording not set to KUID, at least for 20.3.1 Premiere software.


Glad I could contribute something. That behavior has been going on for so far back that I can't say for sure if it was always that way, or was introduced by a particular update. I have hundreds of SD recording set to KUID, which exacerbates the problem happening. Now, it would just be nice to know the exact reason for the behavior, as opposed to all my speculation on the why.

It's been that way for my HD units as well (all my TiVos are 2TB upgrades), but I did notice when viewing the NPL of a HD from a Premiere, that the HD units would display yellow ! for all recordings, while a direct check at the HD unit would not display them for all. This behavior DID begin a few Premiere updates back, and has remained since it was introduced.


----------



## mglutz

moyekj said:


> Well, there can't be 2 icons in 1 table cell, so that would mean either having to add another column or not using copy protect icon for copy protected shows. At 1 point I was using just the different background color to indicate copy protected shows and the normal expiration icons, but I seem to recall some color blind related complaints about that.


Since the green and yellow seem to be acceptable colors, can you create new icons that add the copy protected 'slash' across the existing yellow and green icons.


----------



## BH9244

moyekj said:


> Update to latest kmttg to fix the problem.


Upgraded to v1p0a still get the same error msg ?


----------



## moyekj

BH9244 said:


> Upgraded to v1p0a still get the same error msg ?


 That latest is v1p0i (not even sure where you got to v1p0a as it's hidden):
https://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/latest/download?source=files


----------



## BH9244

moyekj said:


> That latest is v1p0i (not even sure where you got to v1p0a as it's hidden):
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/latest/download?source=files


Yup that cures it, thanks yet again..


----------



## Eyedoctor2

Eyedoctor2 said:


> Just a FYI, I am getting 1920 x 544 resolution using Slingbox Pro HD and your slingbox capture setup.
> 
> Thanks for the great work!


I switched the output on my Tivo to 720p and now I am getting 1280 x 720P recording using Slingbox Pro HD.

Only trouble is when opening the mkv in VideoRedo I get the following error message:

Error Opening DirectSound Audio Device Unable to play video followed by an unable to open file error.

If I save in .ts then VideoRedo immediately crashes as you had previously posted.

Is there a fix for this?

Just wanted to add my gratitude to that of all others that have posted. Great program that has taken my Tivo Premiere to the next level.


----------



## moyekj

Sounds like it could be a problem with missing DirectShow AC3 codecs for Windows. Are you able to play at least the sound when opening using Windows Media Player?
Also check your VRD TVSuite version. I'm using 4.21.3.667.
If you post a short clip somewhere I can download and try it out.


----------



## Eyedoctor2

Thanks for the quick reply.

It plays both video and sound.

Here is a link to the file:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/tilrtk03vazjvhp/slingbox_2013_10_23_10_43_04.mkv
Thanks again!


----------



## moyekj

Eyedoctor2 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> It plays both video and sound.
> 
> Here is a link to the file:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/tilrtk03vazjvhp/slingbox_2013_10_23_10_43_04.mkv
> Thanks again!


 FYI, I was able to open and play this clip with VRD version I posted above. There is a short audio drop for a couple of seconds but VideoLAN VLC also had same issue so it must be part of the stream. If you don't have recent version of VRD as I posted above that would be my 1st suggestion to try. Else the VRD forums would be next place to look for help with VRD.


----------



## schmibble

I'm an old pro w/kmttg, having used it successfully on a previous desktop and currently on two different laptops. However, they're all 32-bit, and I'm just now getting around to setting up kmttg on my win7 64-bit system. I use Waterfox as my only browser on this system and so must have 64-bit java. Have also installed 32-bit java for use w/kmttg. Just today I downloaded and updated both 32- and 64bit javas, so using latest version of both as of this writing, and DL'd latest version of kmttg too, v1p0i. But for the first time ever, I've got the "nothing happening when I click" problem. In the registry I have the correct path to my 32-bit java installation in the jarfile file type identifier under shell\open\command, i.e....
*"G:\Maintenance\Misc\Java32bit\bin\javaw.exe" -jar "%1" %**
...but I still have the problem described on the installation page in which nothing happens when I double-click either the shortcut or kmttg.jar directly.

Actually, "nothing happens" is not quite true. Something does happen, because the double-click causes an instance of java to show up in task manager (actually I use Process Hacker), and double-clicking on the "javaw.exe" process in Process Hacker and looking at the General tab shows as "Current Directory" the folder in which kmttg is installed. So _something_ is going on: Java starts an instance of itself and apparently knows about kmttg's folder--but apparently doesn't take the next step of starting kmttg. Any thoughts on WTH? Or am I going to have to try Tivo DesKrap?

Edit: In case anyone's wondering, administrator privileges etc. are not a factor because on that x64 system I always run as administrator (automatically log on that way) and also have completely turned off all the other annoying security stuff. I don't get on the web much with that system--do most of my biz on the laptops, which I have set up more securely. But on the x64 system, administrator/elevation/permission issues will definitely _not_ be the issue. Basically only Windows Firewall is on, but when that first instance of java starts up and I get the Windows Firewall dialog, I tell it to allow everything, even access in public places.


----------



## moyekj

Open a "cmd" shell and execute the following in the kmttg installation directory:
"G:\Maintenance\Misc\Java32bit\bin\javaw.exe" -jar kmttg.jar

That should show you any Java errors that may be occurring.


----------



## moyekj

mglutz said:


> Since the green and yellow seem to be acceptable colors, can you create new icons that add the copy protected 'slash' across the existing yellow and green icons.


 For next release I just won't use copy protect icon for copy protected shows (but will keep the darker background), so that way the icon will be the normal expected deletion icons.


----------



## mglutz

moyekj said:


> For next release I just won't use copy protect icon for copy protected shows (but will keep the darker background), so that way the icon will be the normal expected deletion icons.


Nice. Thanks!


----------



## schmibble

moyekj said:


> Open a "cmd" shell and execute the following in the kmttg installation directory:
> "G:\Maintenance\Misc\Java32bit\bin\javaw.exe" -jar kmttg.jar
> 
> That should show you any Java errors that may be occurring.


OK, here's what I did: Went to the kmttg install dir and opened a command prompt, which looks like this...
*G:\InternetPersonal\kmttg_v1p0i>*
...and then I typed exactly what you told me to, quotes & all, then pressed Enter. And again, javaw.exe starts an invisible process for itself. So nothing happens onscreen--nope, no error messages; nothing at all--but if I open up Process Hacker, cmd.exe shows a child instance of javaw.exe underneath it. (By the way, Process Hacker shows both CPU and I/O activity occurring for javaw.exe.)


----------



## moyekj

What's your java version? i.e. execute:
"G:\Maintenance\Misc\Java32bit\bin\javaw.exe" -version

Don't think it will make much difference but also try running java.exe instead of javaw.exe:
"G:\Maintenance\Misc\Java32bit\bin\java.exe" -jar kmttg.jar


----------



## cweb

I have a custom command that moves the mpeg/ts and the meta.txt files to a different directory. This has worked since way back when through version 1.0g. Since version h and i, the custom command only moves the mpeg/ts file, but not the meta.txt file. It appears that something is not working correctly with the [metaFile] variable. I am assuming (perhaps incorrectly) with the fact that in version 1.0h you fixed the issue with .ts files where the .ts's meta.txt file name now is correctly .ts.txt from the incorrect .mpg.txt.


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> I have a custom command that moves the mpeg/ts and the meta.txt files to a different directory. This has worked since way back when through version 1.0g. Since version h and i, the custom command only moves the mpeg/ts file, but not the meta.txt file. It appears that something is not working correctly with the [metaFile] variable. I am assuming (perhaps incorrectly) with the fact that in version 1.0h you fixed the issue with .ts files where the .ts's meta.txt file name now is correctly .ts.txt from the incorrect .mpg.txt.


Yes, I see the problem. Please test out the kmttg.jar in this beta version which I think fixes the issue:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdENmJvWE1DdzFSczQ/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## schmibble

moyekj said:


> What's your java version? i.e. execute:
> "G:\Maintenance\Misc\Java32bit\bin\javaw.exe" -version


Nada, zippo, zilch. Nothing whatsoever except the standard DOS response when it doesn't know what to do but neither does it perceive an error so it just pops up a new empty prompt on a new line. In Process Hacker, the command window does NOT generate a child instance of Java after this.

If I click "About Java" in my start-menu java folder, the little "About Java" window it generates says "Version 7 Update 45 (build 1.7.0_45-b18)". This is probably the 64-bit version, but I downloaded the 32-bit version from exactly the same page at exactly the same time. In Control Panel *|* Programs and Features, I have two Java entries, one for just plain "Java 7 Update 45", the 32-bit version, and the other for "Java 7 Update 45 (64-bit)". At this point I'm thinking I'm going to have to uninstall both, then reinstall just the 32-bit version and see if it works normally when the 64-bit version is absent, but it'd sure be nice to avoid that type of more radical step, so maybe you can make something out of the following:



> Don't think it will make much difference but also try running java.exe instead of javaw.exe:
> "G:\Maintenance\Misc\Java32bit\bin\java.exe" -jar kmttg.jar


Now at least I get an error message! Here's what the command window says:


Code:


ERROR: java.lang.NullPointerException
  at sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolder2.getFileSystemPath<Unknown Source>
  at sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolder2.access$400<Unknown Source>
  at sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolder2$2.call<Unknown Source>
  at sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolder2$2.call<Unknown Source>
  at java.utl.concurrent.FutureTask.run<Unknown Source>
  at java.utl.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker<Unknown Source>
  at java.utl.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run<Unknown Source>
  at sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolderManager2$ComInvoker$3.run<Unknown Source>
  at java.lang.Thread.run<Unknown Source>

Note that, as before, a child instance of running java complete w/CPU and I/O activity is generated under the command-prompt window entry in Process Hacker. And when the Windows Firewall dialog popped up in response, I checked both boxes, telling it to allow everything.


----------



## moyekj

Looks to me there are issues with latest Java release. The exception dump doesn't even point to any code in kmttg so it's not even starting kmttg before it crashes.
Install an older version of Java such as Version 7 Update 40 or earlier and you shouldn't have any problems.

For version checking I gave you wrong command, you have to use java.exe, not javaw.exe, so:
"G:\Maintenance\Misc\Java32bit\bin\java.exe" -version

(FYI I was able to run kmttg using Version 7 Update 45 on a Windows XP machine, but would still suggest you try an older version anyway).


----------



## schmibble

moyekj said:


> Looks to me there are issues with latest Java release.
> . . . . . . . .
> Install an older version of Java such as Version 7 Update 40 or earlier and you shouldn't have any problems.


Under java 7 update 40, same exact problem with exact same symptoms except now when I start a command prompt from the kmttg folder and run * "..\bin\java.exe" -jar kmttg.jar* , I get the message that it's "not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file." This is without any version of x64 Java on the system, so no interference from that quarter. Unfortunately, however, the problem may now be my fault. I manually removed a bunch of registry entries after uninstalling 7u45, before installing 7u40. I made sure only to delete items that pointed to the old installation folder (I decided to switch locations and didn't want anything left over), but I subsequently uninstalled 7u40 and tried 6u30 with the same result, so it looks like I bolloxed things up. Problem is, if you leave those useless entries hanging around, sooner or later they bollox things up anyhow.

At the moment I'm going to have to give it up as a bad job. For a while now I've been hankering to reconfigure up the system by restoring my last OS image and redoing various installs, and maybe in another few weeks I'll get some time and be able to do that. The image has an older version of java (whatever was current about 6 months ago), so that'll be a good (and clean) test of your problematic-7u45 theory.

When I do that, though, it occurs to me that there's going to be a problem with 64-bit apps. If the main jarfile file identifier must point to the 32-bit java installation in order for the kmttg desktop shortcut to work, then x64 java apps won't run from shortcuts--right?


----------



## moyekj

Must be your local system related issues. I've now installed and able to run kmttg using JRE version of Java 7 Update 45 on 3 different Windows systems: XP, Vista, 7


----------



## cweb

moyekj said:


> Yes, I see the problem. Please test out the kmttg.jar in this beta version which I think fixes the issue:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdENmJvWE1DdzFSczQ/edit?usp=sharing


That portion now appears to be working. Thanks.


----------



## Revolutionary

moyekj said:


> Looks to me there are issues with latest Java release. The exception dump doesn't even point to any code in kmttg so it's not even starting kmttg before it crashes.
> Install an older version of Java such as Version 7 Update 40 or earlier and you shouldn't have any problems.
> 
> For version checking I gave you wrong command, you have to use java.exe, not javaw.exe, so:
> "G:\Maintenance\Misc\Java32bit\bin\java.exe" -version
> 
> (FYI I was able to run kmttg using Version 7 Update 45 on a Windows XP machine, but would still suggest you try an older version anyway).


Downgrading from Update 45 to Update 40 fixed the "service won't start" problem for me (Windows 7 64-bit).

New one: any idea why my encoded recordings suddenly are dumping in the default folder and not in the folder I've designated as the target in KMTTG? I'm using FFMPEG and haven't changed any settings in KMTTG. It's been working properly for months and months, then all of the sudden, the mp4 files are not getting written to the target directory. Nothing in the log file - no "directory not found" errors or anything like that. It doesn't even try.


----------



## moyekj

Revolutionary said:


> New one: any idea why my encoded recordings suddenly are dumping in the default folder and not in the folder I've designated as the target in KMTTG? I'm using FFMPEG and haven't changed any settings in KMTTG. It's been working properly for months and months, then all of the sudden, the mp4 files are not getting written to the target directory. Nothing in the log file - no "directory not found" errors or anything like that. It doesn't even try.


 That only happens when the target dir is determined not to be available. So triple check the path and the read/write permissions along with AV and/or firewall settings which may have been affected if you changed Java versions. Also make sure things work properly via GUI first since service mode can be more problematic.


----------



## Revolutionary

moyekj said:


> That only happens when the target dir is determined not to be available. So triple check the path and the read/write permissions along with AV and/or firewall settings which may have been affected if you changed Java versions. Also make sure things work properly via GUI first since service mode can be more problematic.


Permissions. That was it. I had shared the target folder on the network recently and it reverted the admin privileges over it. Thanks!


----------



## bwperez

I can't imagine my Tivo's without KMTTG. Thank you for such an amazing program. I do have two questions 

I'm running KMTTG on an ESXI server running Windows Server Essentials 2012 and my media storage isn't the fastest. I've added a SSD to do all the downloading, encoding and converting with great success with the final output to media storage. The problem is it performs the encode process to a tmp file and once it copies that tmp file to the .mp4 it runs atomic parsley. Is there any way around this? I don't see the config

The second question is related to processing .tivo files that have been downloaded in the past. I'm currently running those through my new process and converting them to H264 MP4. Unfortunately it isn't enforcing the new filename string I've configured even though it does download and create the metadata files. Also, the file path ends up at the root of encoding output directory rather than under the tv program directory.

Brian


----------



## moyekj

bwperez said:


> The problem is it performs the encode process to a tmp file and once it copies that tmp file to the .mp4 it runs atomic parsley. Is there any way around this? I don't see the config


 What encoding profile? Sounds like encoder doing that. I know, for example, some VRD and Handbrake profiles do that. I have no control over that.



> The second question is related to processing .tivo files that have been downloaded in the past. I'm currently running those through my new process and converting them to H264 MP4. Unfortunately it isn't enforcing the new filename string I've configured even though it does download and create the metadata files. Also, the file path ends up at the root of encoding output directory rather than under the tv program directory.


 File naming template only applies starting with a download. If you start with an existing file then that current file name will be used as basis for all subsequent files. So rename the .TiVo files appropriately before starting processing with kmttg. That still won't help create sub-folders you may have defined as part of naming template though.


----------



## bwperez

moyekj said:


> What encoding profile? Sounds like encoder doing that. I know, for example, some VRD and Handbrake profiles do that. I have no control over that.


I'm using VRD h.264 mp4 profile. I'll post the question to VRD.



moyekj said:


> File naming template only applies starting with a download. If you start with an existing file then that current file name will be used as basis for all subsequent files. So rename the .TiVo files appropriately before starting processing with kmttg. That still won't help create sub-folders you may have defined as part of naming template though.


I was afraid of that. I'll go research tools for renaming things. I've been doing it manually and that isn't an efficient way of doing it.

Thanks for the quick reply and the great program.

Brian


----------



## mlippert

bwperez said:


> I was afraid of that. I'll go research tools for renaming things. I've been doing it manually and that isn't an efficient way of doing it.
> Brian


Brian,
I found pfrank to be a pretty good tool for renaming things on Windows if you're comfortable w/ regular expressions.
http://www3.telus.net/pfrank/

Mike


----------



## alan2k

This evening both of my Premiere's have decided to start giving me 503 errors. I upgraded KMTTG to the current release, v1p0i, verified I'm on Java 1.7u45. I have a Roamio that is working fine. Problem is related to the Premerie's only. The only thing I can see is that they both got the Fall 2013 update tonight when I rebooted them.

The exact message from KMTTG is :

ERROR: http IO exception for: hxtxtp://192.168.1.240:80/download/Kitchen%20Crashers.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1950030[
Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: hxtxtp://192.168.1.240:80/download/Kitchen%20Crashers.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1950030]​<Note: I manually changed http to hxtxtp to get the message to post!>

I even tried it off another box using both v1poh and v1poi and both are giving the same issue.

Anybody got any suggestions?

Thanks,
Alan


----------



## ThAbtO

alan2k said:


> This evening both of my Premiere's have decided to start giving me 503 errors. I upgraded KMTTG to the current release, v1p0i, verified I'm on Java 1.7u45. I have a Roamio that is working fine. Problem is related to the Premerie's only. The only thing I can see is that they both got the Fall 2013 update tonight when I rebooted them.
> 
> The exact message from KMTTG is :
> 
> ERROR: http IO exception for: hxtxtp://192.168.1.240:80/download/Kitchen%20Crashers.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1950030[
> Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: hxtxtp://192.168.1.240:80/download/Kitchen%20Crashers.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=1950030]​<Note: I manually changed http to hxtxtp to get the message to post!>
> 
> I even tried it off another box using both v1poh and v1poi and both are giving the same issue.
> 
> Anybody got any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks,
> Alan


You might try getting them to connect to Tivo Service again.


----------



## alan2k

ThAbtO said:


> You might try getting them to connect to Tivo Service again.


Well, I just rechecked them and now they are working again. I hate when that happens. (You don't know what may have fixed them, but that is a good suggestion for next time!)

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

alan2k said:


> Well, I just rechecked them and now they are working again. I hate when that happens. (You don't know what may have fixed them, but that is a good suggestion for next time!)
> 
> Thanks!


What I think is that service updates have a higher priority so it gets downloaded and installed before even guide data updates and transfer permissions. The next time it connects, those get updated.


----------



## keenanSR

I've decided to get a Roamio basic and was wondering if the lack of 1Ghz(10/100 only) ethernet will be an issue? I don't imagine it would matter, but thought I would check to be sure.

Thanks


----------



## moyekj

keenanSR said:


> I've decided to get a Roamio basic and was wondering if the lack of 1Ghz(10/100 only) ethernet will be an issue? I don't imagine it would matter, but thought I would check to be sure.
> 
> Thanks


 I don't really understand the question. Without Gigabit ethernet transfers may be a little slower than they could possibly be, but the difference is not worth sweating about since transfers are plenty fast enough with Roamio compared to previous generations of TiVo hardware.


----------



## keenanSR

moyekj said:


> I don't really understand the question. Without Gigabit ethernet transfers may be a little slower than they could possibly be, but the difference is not worth sweating about since transfers are plenty fast enough with Roamio compared to previous generations of TiVo hardware.


Right, since they have gotten faster from the days of Series 3 transfer speeds I just wondered if it would make a difference being limited to 100Mbps vs 1Ghz. The transfer speed has never really been an issue to me with my Series 3 and HD(not as fast) but I thought I'd ask as when posted I was debating on which Roamio model to purchase - I have since already picked up the Basic model and just waiting on the larger HDD.

Thanks for your response!


----------



## truegalbklyn

Hey All 

I need some help. I am trying desperately to get kmttg to work on my new Windows 8 surface tablet. I have both versions of java installed. I installed the program correctly, it downloaded all the tools and I entered my MAK. It correctly pulled up my playlist but when I attempted to download, I got the following error messages.

1. This was attempting a download via the normal (curl) method. I got this error message.


















2. So then I attempted to download via java only and got this error message.










Can anyone help me to get this to work?

ETA: I should add that each time (both curl and java), the download does begin and sometimes gets all the way to about 25 percent before those errors messages show up.


----------



## moyekj

Looks like a networking problem to me or if you have AV software it may be interfering. Try downloading with a browser to see what happens:
http://192.168.1.4/download/Arrow.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=21593
(username=tivo, password=10 digit MAK)


----------



## truegalbklyn

moyekj said:


> Looks like a networking problem to me. Try downloading with a browser to see what happens:
> http://192.168.1.4/download/Arrow.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=21593
> (username=tivo, password=10 digit MAK)


I tried that too. It goes for about 5 minutes and then tells me the network failed or something.

Mind you, I have kmttg working on my laptop with no issues and it is the same network.


----------



## moyekj

truegalbklyn said:


> Mind you, I have kmttg working on my laptop with no issues and it is the same network.


 Different wireless adapter though. Don't know if the Surface has an ethernet port but if it does you may want to try going wired to your router just to see if that works.


----------



## truegalbklyn

moyekj said:


> Looks like a networking problem to me or if you have AV software it may be interfering. Try downloading with a browser to see what happens:
> http://192.168.1.4/download/Arrow.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=21593
> (username=tivo, password=10 digit MAK)


Quick question, does AV software always need to be turned off when doing downloads or is it just some software companies (example- Kapersky) that brings issues? I ask because my laptop (where I have NO problems) has Avast and the surface uses Kapersky.


----------



## moyekj

Kasperksy is troublesome. It's been causing trouble with downloads ever since I can remember. Don't use it or make exceptions in it so that curl & java are not interfered with.


----------



## bwperez

mlippert said:


> Brian,
> I found pfrank to be a pretty good tool for renaming things on Windows if you're comfortable w/ regular expressions.
> http://www3.telus.net/pfrank/
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the suggestion. I took a look at it and RAN! I work with Oracle and every time a developer asks me for help with regular expressions I cringe. This would be a tool I use 2 times a year which means I'd have to re-learn it every time I needed it  The good news is I found a solution. I used VAP to just rename the files and it does metadata lookups on its own. I'm all set and wish I had thought of VAP sooner.


----------



## mattack

I recorded the WSOP final table as a bunch of hour long segments.. Is there some easy way I can get kmttg to let me download these? It thinks they're the same program, so won't download more than one at a time..

I renamed the first one to have part 1 at the end, after the download, so now it'll let me download the next, and so on..

But for future use this would be useful. If I temporarily put [hour] in the file naming part, would it let me download multiple of what it thinks are the 'same' show'?


----------



## moyekj

Yup, as long as you make the file name template such that name comes out unique for each show there should not be any problems.


----------



## cweb

cweb said:


> Originally Posted by moyekj View Post
> Yes, I see the problem. Please test out the kmttg.jar in this beta version which I think fixes the issue:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0S...it?usp=sharing
> 
> That portion now appears to be working. Thanks.


The custom command problem seemed to be resolved in v1p0ibeta, but now seems broken again in the v1p0i release.


----------



## cweb

cweb said:


> The custom command problem seemed to be resolved in v1p0ibeta, but now seems broken again in the v1p0i release.


I meant v1p0j not v1p0i.


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> I meant v1p0j not v1p0i.


Don't remember where that beta version was generated from. But checking the source code the fixes are in place. I've generated a new kmttg.jar from source you can try:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEN3RpU3pzMXJzZVU/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## windracer

Two days in a row I've had issues with my batch kmttg auto-transfers with regards to qsfix. The demux with ProjectX (on Linux) seems to go fine (I see the resulting m2v and ac3 files) but the remux into mpg seems to be failing. The error I am seeing in the log is:



Code:


ERROR: remux failed (exit code: 137 ) - check command: /etc/tivo/airvideo/avconv -y -fflags genpts -i "/etc/tivo/togo/downloads/The Goldbergs - Call Me When You Get There.m2v" -i "/etc/tivo/togo/downloads/The Goldbergs - Call Me When You Get There.ac3" -acodec copy -vcodec copy -f dvd "/etc/tivo/togo/downloads/The Goldbergs - Call Me When You Get There.mpg.qsfix"

The kmttg process continues so it ends up converting the original mpg instead of the "fixed" one and also leaves the m2v/ac3 files behind. I'm not exactly sure what's going on. Any hint on exit code 137?

Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

Run the command via command line and redirect stdout & stderr to files so you can look for error messages. If no clues there perhaps try the real ffmpeg instead of avconv.


----------



## windracer

When I ran the command-line with avconv, it hung here:



Code:


frame=107609 fps=141 q=-1.0 size= 1143824kB time=1797.41 bitrate=5213.2kbits/s

The qsfix file stopped growing in size and it just seemed stuck (but the process was still using CPU). After about 10 minutes of that, I killed it (ended up with a 1.1gb qsfix file). Strange because it looks like that was the "end" of the file (1797 = 29 minutes, which is the length of the recording).

When I ran the same command-line with ffmpeg (instead of avconv) I got a lot of stuff like this:



Code:


[dvd @ 0x142d4c0] buffer underflow i=1 bufi=439 size=1536
[dvd @ 0x142d4c0] buffer underflow i=1 bufi=918 size=1536
[dvd @ 0x142d4c0] buffer underflow i=1 bufi=1397 size=1536
    Last message repeated 5 times
[dvd @ 0x142d4c0] buffer underflow i=1 bufi=340 size=1536
[dvd @ 0x142d4c0] buffer underflow i=1 bufi=819 size=1536
[dvd @ 0x142d4c0] buffer underflow i=1 bufi=1298 size=1536
[dvd @ 0x142d4c0] buffer underflow i=1 bufi=241 size=1536
[dvd @ 0x142d4c0] buffer underflow i=1 bufi=720 size=1536
[dvd @ 0x142d4c0] buffer underflow i=1 bufi=1199 size=1536
[dvd @ 0x142d4c0] buffer underflow i=1 bufi=142 size=1536
[dvd @ 0x142d4c0] buffer underflow i=1 bufi=621 size=1536
[dvd @ 0x142d4c0] buffer underflow i=1 bufi=1100 size=1536
[dvd @ 0x142d4c0] buffer underflow i=1 bufi=43 size=1536
[dvd @ 0x142d4c0] buffer underflow i=1 bufi=522 size=1536
[dvd @ 0x142d4c0] buffer underflow i=1 bufi=1001 size=1536
[dvd @ 0x142d4c0] buffer underflow i=1 bufi=1480 size=1536
    Last message repeated 54 times
frame=95568 fps= 66 q=-1.0 size= 2322204kB time=00:26:34.40 bitrate=11931.4kbits[dvd @ 0x142d4c0] buffer underflow i=1 bufi=1480 size=1536
    Last message repeated 358 times

But it finished and I ended up with a 2.6gb qsfix file (which was very close to the size of the original mpg).

I guess I'll go back to using ffmpeg and see how it goes.


----------



## windracer

I switched back to ffmpeg and the remux worked, guess that was it.

I did notice another note in my log: "NOTE: Free space check failed...". I do have that option enabled, with the Free Min set to 2. I definitely have more than that on the target mount point so I'm not sure why the check would fail (but processing continues).


----------



## moyekj

That warning means the checking of free space wasn't able to determine what free space is available, not that there is no free space. I still keep kmttg Java 5 (1.5) compatible, and there is no Java native function for checking for free space in those older Java installations. So I use "/bin/df" on Linux, but depending on the OS the parsing of the result can be different, so likely the parsing isn't able to determine space properly for your OS, hence the message.


----------



## chrispitude

Just installed kmttg1p0i to transfer 140 season passes from a Premiere to a Roamio, and wanted to share my results.

All of them copied fine, except for



> Scheduling: Parenthood
> RPC error response: Unable to get channel.


and further down,



> Scheduling: Frozen Planet
> RPC error response: Unknown collection.


After the first round of copying completed, I attempted recopying just these two season passes. This time I got:



> Copying Season Passes to TiVo: DVR-2BFB
> Existing SP with same title found, not scheduling: Parenthood
> Scheduling: Frozen Planet
> success


Not quite sure what this means, but I'm passing it along in case it's useful.


----------



## moyekj

It means it's skipping scheduling of "Parenthood" SP because one already exists on the destination TiVo. My guess is you had 2 "Parenthood" SPs on different channels for your source TiVo and 1 of them is no longer relevant (channel doesn't exist), so the original copy included the good one.

NOTE: It's a good idea to keep the backup .sp file of your original TiVo around for a while. Sometimes copied Season Passes for shows currently not in guide revert to "Corrupt - delete me" state. If you leave them along they will fix themselves once guide data for that show is present, but I also found deleting and re-copying fixes them permanently when that happens.


----------



## windracer

moyekj said:


> So I use "/bin/df" on Linux, but depending on the OS the parsing of the result can be different, so likely the parsing isn't able to determine space properly for your OS, hence the message.


Ok, thanks. In case it helps, here're the results of my /bin/df:



Code:


10:51:10 ~:$ /bin/df
Filesystem      1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
/dev/sdb4        58864812  12765048  43086492  23% /
none                    4         0         4   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
udev               883756         4    883752   1% /dev
tmpfs              179172       688    178484   1% /run
none                 5120         0      5120   0% /run/lock
none               895860     72096    823764   9% /run/shm
none               102400         0    102400   0% /run/user
/dev/sda1       961434620   3020112 909576384   1% /mnt/cams
/dev/sdb1        94705096  10673856  79197368  12% /home
//grayza/media  968628480 874682796  93945684  91% /mnt/media

Also, like the poster above, I used kmttg last night to transfer my SPs from my Premier to my new Roamio Pro and it was flawless. Fantastic! :up:


----------



## edstewbob

I installed v1p0i on my new Windows 8.1 PC and get the following message when trying to start the service:
SC StartServce OpenService FAILED 5
Access is denied

I was using Java 7.45 so uninstalled and went back to 7.40 and same error. I installed v1p0j Beta and same error occurs. At first I could not install the service so did it manually from kmttg\service\win32\install-kmttg-service as administrator and it is installed but in stopped state. When I try to run kmttg\service\win32\start-kmttg-service as administrator I get the message "The kmttg service was Launched, but failed to start."

And when I try to run Auto Transfers after configuring * for Titles I get this error message when running Loop in GUI or Run Once in GUI:

jobData check: [sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor16.invoke(Unknown Source), sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source), java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobData.check(jobData.java:248), com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobMonitor.monitor(jobMonitor.java:123), com.tivo.kmttg.main.kmttg$3.actionPerformed(kmttg.java:99), javax.swing.Timer.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source), javax.swing.Timer$DoPostEvent.run(Unknown Source), java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source), java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source), java.awt.EventQueue.access$200(Unknown Source), java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source), java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source), java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method), java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source), java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source), java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source), java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source), java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source), java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source), java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source), java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)]

I have a Premier and an HD and get the same error message twice so I assume it is once per DVR.


----------



## moyekj

For Auto Transfers config, if you want to match all titles you need to use .* not *

Once you fix that make sure to test it in GUI mode first, and once that's working then try the service again.


----------



## keenanSR

moyekj said:


> I don't really understand the question. Without Gigabit ethernet transfers may be a little slower than they could possibly be, but the difference is not worth sweating about since transfers are plenty fast enough with Roamio compared to previous generations of TiVo hardware.


Just to followup on my post about transfer speeds, after using a Roamio Basic for a few weeks now clearly my concerns were unfounded as I've been seeing incredibly fast speeds. Transfers seem to average around 85 Mbps and even get as high 95 Mbps, a speed that I wouldn't have thought attainable on a 100 Mbit connection. Roughly 10 mins to transfer an hour long 7GB file, nice.


----------



## edstewbob

Thanks that fixed the GUI but have the same problem with trying to start the service.


----------



## moyekj

Make sure you configure service to run using your login and password, not the generic service one. See:
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/auto_transfers/


----------



## wireman121

Quick bug:

Show Folders is checked
Auto Transfers is set to loop in GUI
You click on a folder to view the contents
Leave the view on that folder
KMTTG refreshes the NP list from the timer lapsing in the auto transfer
The view now gets all screwy showing the contents of the folder AND the entire NP list... It seems to forget that its showing the contents of the folder and messes the list up.


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> Quick bug:
> 
> Show Folders is checked
> Auto Transfers is set to loop in GUI
> You click on a folder to view the contents
> Leave the view on that folder
> KMTTG refreshes the NP list from the timer lapsing in the auto transfer
> The view now gets all screwy showing the contents of the folder AND the entire NP list... It seems to forget that its showing the contents of the folder and messes the list up.


 OK thanks, this is now fixed for next release. (Note that Run Once in GUI was behaving as expected already so this problem was only for Loop in GUI mode).


----------



## cherry ghost

Can --stik "Movie" be changed to --stik "Short Film" in AtomicParsley? In iTunes, "Movie" gets put into Home Videos and "Short Film" gets put into Movies. The "" have to be used.

Thanks


----------



## ALbino

First I just want to say that the new Search function is AMAZING. As if KMTTG wasn't already incredibly useful, it literally just skyrocketed for me.

Quick thoughts:

A handy feature within Search might be the bit that says the episode number. Right now if you search for "friends" and go to the "series - Friends" directory it might say "Friends - Title". But if you were in the normal browse mode and in the Friends directory it would say something like "Friends - Title - [Ep 001]", which I find more useful.

As an aside, I never really understood why it's "Ep 001" instead of "Ep S01E01", but I'm sure that's a TiVo issue and not a KMTTG one.

Maybe not a big deal for most people, but in Search++ a way to filter out TV-MA would be cool -- or select only TV-MA if that's your thing 

On a completely different non-search related note: one bug I've noticed lately (and maybe it's always been there?) is that sometimes I'm in folder view, and then I enter a folder and delete a recording, and instead of it just disappearing from the folder list, KMTTG jumps back to root. That scared the heck out of me the first few times, because at first glance it looks like I've accidentally deleted the entire folder, but then I scroll down and find it just fine, with the deleted recording gone just like it's supposed to be.

Anyway, that was like that for me with the previous version I was on before I just updated to the new one, and it's happening again in this version as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## jcthorne

Since the last Roamio update I have noticed a change in kmttg display behavior. kmttg is no longer displaying the same folders as the Roamio. I'll elaborate.

I record a series, NCIS for instance. I use kmttg to transfer off an episode, edit out commercials, encode to mp4 and push a copy back. I delete the much larger original file with the commercials. Roamio puts the original recordings and the recoded ones in separate folders. Kmttg shows them in the same folder.


----------



## lpwcomp

jcthorne said:


> Since the last Roamio update I have noticed a change in kmttg display behavior. kmttg is no longer displaying the same folders as the Roamio. I'll elaborate.
> 
> I record a series, NCIS for instance. I use kmttg to transfer off an episode, edit out commercials, encode to mp4 and push a copy back. I delete the much larger original file with the commercials. Roamio puts the original recordings and the recoded ones in separate folders. Kmttg shows them in the same folder.


Was this different for you prior to the Roamio update? I ask because I'm pretty sure it has always been like this _*and*_ I see the exact same behavior with my THD. I just tested it.

kmttg creates folders based on matching titles. The TiVo groups on matching seriesIds. A pushed recording gets a different seriesId that is apparently made up by the mind server. A pulled recording gets the actual seriesId (assuming it is in the metadata) and will group on the TiVo with the original recordings).


----------



## jcthorne

You may be right, I might have just NOTICED it since the last update. Was there a reason kmttg groups differently than the Tivo?


----------



## worachj

I'm having no success trying to transfer Season Passes from my old S3 to a new Roamio.

I get the following error message when I try to load the saved SP data from the old S3 into the new Roamio.

Loading SP data from file: C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg_v0p8i\Living Room.sp
jsonToTableData - JSONObject["timeOfDayLocal"] not found.
jsonToTableData - JSONObject["timeOfDayLocal"] not found.
jsonToTableData - JSONObject["timeOfDayLocal"] not found.
jsonToTableData - JSONObject["timeOfDayLocal"] not found.

Not sure what's wrong, can anybody help?


----------



## moyekj

worachj said:


> I'm having no success trying to transfer Season Passes from my old S3 to a new Roamio.
> 
> I get the following error message when I try to load the saved SP data from the old S3 into the new Roamio.
> 
> Loading SP data from file: C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg_v0p8i\Living Room.sp
> jsonToTableData - JSONObject["timeOfDayLocal"] not found.
> jsonToTableData - JSONObject["timeOfDayLocal"] not found.
> jsonToTableData - JSONObject["timeOfDayLocal"] not found.
> jsonToTableData - JSONObject["timeOfDayLocal"] not found.
> 
> Not sure what's wrong, can anybody help?


 I don't have series 3 unit active anymore to test. If you post your .sp file here or PM me a link to it I can look into it.


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> You may be right, I might have just NOTICED it since the last update. Was there a reason kmttg groups differently than the Tivo?


 As lpwcomp said, kmttg has always grouped by main title name. seriesID is not a reliable way to group like shows as is apparent on TiVo itself.


----------



## cweb

moyekj said:


> Don't remember where that beta version was generated from. But checking the source code the fixes are in place. I've generated a new kmttg.jar from source you can try:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEN3RpU3pzMXJzZVU/edit?usp=sharing


I've only had time to test it on one show so far, But so far so good. The custom command executed properly with the new beta you supplied.


----------



## lpwcomp

jcthorne said:


> You may be right, I might have just NOTICED it since the last update. Was there a reason kmttg groups differently than the Tivo?


Have you considered adding "ts = on" (minus the quotes) to the server settings of pyTivo and doing a pull instead of a push? Unless, of course, you prefer the current TiVo grouping.


----------



## hybucket

lpwcomp said:


> The TiVo servers are down.


I'm getting this on my TiVO app for the Roamio guide. However, guides for other TiVOs (Premiere and HD) are working fine. Separate server for guides for the Roamio?


----------



## moyekj

worachj said:


> I'm having no success trying to transfer Season Passes from my old S3 to a new Roamio.
> 
> I get the following error message when I try to load the saved SP data from the old S3 into the new Roamio.
> 
> Loading SP data from file: C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg_v0p8i\Living Room.sp
> jsonToTableData - JSONObject["timeOfDayLocal"] not found.
> jsonToTableData - JSONObject["timeOfDayLocal"] not found.
> jsonToTableData - JSONObject["timeOfDayLocal"] not found.
> jsonToTableData - JSONObject["timeOfDayLocal"] not found.
> 
> Not sure what's wrong, can anybody help?





moyekj said:


> I don't have series 3 unit active anymore to test. If you post your .sp file here or PM me a link to it I can look into it.


I got your PM with .sp file. It looks like you have a few repeat manual record SPs and looks like for series 3 units the "timeOfDayLocal" JSON parameter which is required and defines the recording times is missing. Therefore those repeat manual recordings cannot be copied. You should be able to copy the other SPs though.


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> Can --stik "Movie" be changed to --stik "Short Film" in AtomicParsley? In iTunes, "Movie" gets put into Home Videos and "Short Film" gets put into Movies. The "" have to be used.
> 
> Thanks


 OK, this change is checked in for next release.


----------



## moyekj

ALbino said:


> On a completely different non-search related note: one bug I've noticed lately (and maybe it's always been there?) is that sometimes I'm in folder view, and then I enter a folder and delete a recording, and instead of it just disappearing from the folder list, KMTTG jumps back to root. That scared the heck out of me the first few times, because at first glance it looks like I've accidentally deleted the entire folder, but then I scroll down and find it just fine, with the deleted recording gone just like it's supposed to be.


 Yes the bug is if you delete top most entry inside a folder kmttg would jump out of folder even if it is not last item in folder. Next release has a fix for that issue. If not last item in a folder then kmttg will now select the entry below the one being deleted and keep you in that folder.


----------



## lpwcomp

hybucket said:


> I'm getting this on my TiVO app for the Roamio guide. However, guides for other TiVOs (Premiere and HD) are working fine. Separate server for guides for the Roamio?


None of my TiVos can connect to the server at this time. And the Android app on my phone can only get guide data for the THD. The two Premieres give me a message that "The middlemind connection is currently down."


----------



## worachj

moyekj said:


> I got your PM with .sp file. It looks like you have a few repeat manual record SPs and looks like for series 3 units the "timeOfDayLocal" JSON parameter which is required and defines the recording times is missing. Therefore those repeat manual recordings cannot be copied. You should be able to copy the other SPs though.


Thank you for your prompt reply. You were right, there were four repeat manual recordings that were not copied. I was able to copy the rest of the SPs. The order of the SPs was different than what was on the S3 but that's OK since with the 4 tuner Roamio I was going to change them anyway. I got all SPs including wishlists!

Great program! Thanks!


----------



## ALbino

moyekj said:


> Yes the bug is if you delete top most entry inside a folder kmttg would jump out of folder even if it is not last item in folder. Next release has a fix for that issue. If not last item in a folder then kmttg will now select the entry below the one being deleted and keep you in that folder.


Awesome, thanks so much!


----------



## ALbino

Is there a setting to bypass VideoReDo's QS Fix and use the Project X one instead?

I'm still getting sync issues, and I'd like to try another option.


----------



## moyekj

ALbino said:


> Is there a setting to bypass VideoReDo's QS Fix and use the Project X one instead?
> 
> I'm still getting sync issues, and I'd like to try another option.


 In kmttg config VideoRedo tab just add a - character at the end of the path to your VRD installation to make it invalid to kmttg. If VRD QS Fix is not fixing it then I doubt projectX will either, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## ALbino

moyekj said:


> In kmttg config VideoRedo tab just add a - character at the end of the path to your VRD installation to make it invalid to kmttg. If VRD QS Fix is not fixing it then I doubt projectX will either, but it's worth a shot.


Great, thanks. I figure it can't hurt to try 

Any idea why TiVo MPEG-2 files have sync issues that need to be corrected in the first place? It seems to me that other things that use MPEG-2, like the VOBs on a DVD for instance, don't have any sync problems. How does the TiVo manage to play back the raw file fine, but MPC/VLC/etc can't? Seems so strange.


----------



## moyekj

ALbino said:


> Any idea why TiVo MPEG-2 files have sync issues that need to be corrected in the first place? It seems to me that other things that use MPEG-2, like the VOBs on a DVD for instance, don't have any sync problems. How does the TiVo manage to play back the raw file fine, but MPC/VLC/etc can't? Seems so strange.


 From my experience A/V sync issues only happen if you re-encode mpeg2 to something else. Most players/decoders can handle timestamp issues and other glitches. I don't have A/V sync issues playing mpeg2 files from TiVo. The problem usually comes in when you re-encode to something else.


----------



## ALbino

I got this error:



Code:


input video=eia-608: projectx only supports mpeg2 video

Thoughts?


----------



## moyekj

Is the source video mpeg2? Post mediainfo information here on the source video you are attempting to run through projectX. As the message says, projectX can only handle mpeg2 videos.


----------



## ALbino

It's just the file off of the TiVo, nothing fancy. Here's the Media Info:



Code:


General
Complete name                  : E:\_Converting\File.mpg
Format                         : MPEG-PS
File size                      : 9.18 GiB
Duration                       : 1h 45mn
Overall bit rate mode          : Variable
Overall bit rate               : 12.5 Mbps

Video
ID                             : 224 (0xE0)
Format                         : MPEG Video
Format version                 : Version 2
Format profile                 : [email protected]
Format settings, BVOP          : Yes
Format settings, Matrix        : Custom
Duration                       : 1h 45mn
Bit rate mode                  : Variable
Bit rate                       : 12.3 Mbps
Maximum bit rate               : 14.7 Mbps
Width                          : 1 920 pixels
Height                         : 1 080 pixels
Display aspect ratio           : 16:9
Frame rate                     : 29.970 fps
Color space                    : YUV
Chroma subsampling             : 4:2:0
Bit depth                      : 8 bits
Compression mode               : Lossy
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)             : 0.197
Stream size                    : 9.00 GiB (98%)

Text #1
ID                             : 224 (0xE0)-CC1
Format                         : EIA-608
Muxing mode                    : A/53 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info         : Muxed in Video #1
Bit rate mode                  : Constant
Stream size                    : 0.00 Byte (0%)

Text #2
ID                             : 224 (0xE0)-CC3
Format                         : EIA-608
Muxing mode                    : A/53 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info         : Muxed in Video #1
Bit rate mode                  : Constant
Stream size                    : 0.00 Byte (0%)


----------



## moyekj

I think perhaps you are running old version of kmttg since it's not identifying the video code properly which is an older bug that was fixed a while ago. Make sure you are running latest version. Also once running latest kmttg version make sure to update tools using Help->Update tools...


----------



## ALbino

I'm running v1p0i, I just ran Update Tools and restarted, but get the same error.

I grabbed another file and tried that and it IS working, so I'm not sure what's broken with the file listed above.

Here's the Media Info for the one that's working:



Code:


General
Complete name                  : E:\File.mpg
Format                         : MPEG-PS
File size                      : 11.7 GiB
Duration                       : 1h 54mn
Overall bit rate mode          : Variable
Overall bit rate               : 14.6 Mbps

Video
ID                             : 224 (0xE0)
Format                         : MPEG Video
Format version                 : Version 2
Format profile                 : [email protected]
Format settings, BVOP          : Yes
Format settings, Matrix        : Custom
Duration                       : 1h 54mn
Bit rate mode                  : Variable
Maximum bit rate               : 17.6 Mbps
Width                          : 1 920 pixels
Height                         : 1 080 pixels
Display aspect ratio           : 16:9
Frame rate                     : 29.970 fps
Color space                    : YUV
Chroma subsampling             : 4:2:0
Bit depth                      : 8 bits
Compression mode               : Lossy

Audio #1
ID                             : 189 (0xBD)-128 (0x80)
Format                         : AC-3
Format/Info                    : Audio Coding 3
Mode extension                 : CM (complete main)
Format settings, Endianness    : Big
Muxing mode                    : DVD-Video
Duration                       : 1h 54mn
Bit rate mode                  : Constant
Bit rate                       : 384 Kbps
Channel(s)                     : 2 channels
Channel positions              : Front: L R
Sampling rate                  : 48.0 KHz
Bit depth                      : 16 bits
Compression mode               : Lossy
Delay relative to video        : 6ms
Stream size                    : 316 MiB (3%)

Audio #2
ID                             : 221 (0xDD)
Format                         : MPEG Audio
Compression mode               : Lossy

The obvious difference is Audio #1/#2 vs. Text #1/#2. Wonder what that's about?

The second one I actually ran through VideoReDo's QS Fix, so maybe that's the difference. I'll have to download another raw MPEG from the TiVo that hasn't been QS'd already.


----------



## moyekj

ALbino said:


> I'm running v1p0i, I just ran Update Tools and restarted, but get the same error.


 Under kmttg config-Programs tab please check that "mediainfo cli" is filled out and pointing to <installDir>\mediainfo_cli\mediainfo.exe and also make sure the executable exists in that location.

If it is then there must be a bug in kmttg video codec detection still... The problem right now is one of the captions streams is being picked up as the video codec which obviously is not right.


----------



## ALbino

It's there, and pointing to the correct location, and there's a file in the location. I'm attaching a screenshot for you, just in case I'm an idiot and am missing something


----------



## moyekj

Please start a Windows "cmd" window and run the following:
"c:\Program Files (x86)\KMTTG\mediainfo_cli\mediainfo.exe" "e:\File.mpg" > m.txt
Then post contents of m.txt here or zip it up and attach it here.


----------



## ALbino

I actually deleted the file with the intention of starting the process over and seeing if that fixed anything. I'll set it to run tonight and get back to you in the morning. Sorry about that.


----------



## kpeters59

moyekj said:


> From my experience A/V sync issues only happen if you re-encode mpeg2 to something else. Most players/decoders can handle timestamp issues and other glitches. I don't have A/V sync issues playing mpeg2 files from TiVo. The problem usually comes in when you re-encode to something else.


I have consistent trouble with shows recorded on The Disney Channel. I don't encode at all. No other channel has given me any sync issues. That I can recall anyway...

-Kyle Peterson


----------



## ALbino

moyekj said:


> Please start a Windows "cmd" window and run the following:
> "c:\Program Files (x86)\KMTTG\mediainfo_cli\mediainfo.exe" "e:\File.mpg" > m.txt
> Then post contents of m.txt here or zip it up and attach it here.


All right, I re-transfered the file last night, and it failed in the same way. Here's the info from m.txt:



Code:


General
Complete name                            : e:\_converting\file.mpg
Format                                   : MPEG-PS
File size                                : 9.18 GiB
Duration                                 : 1h 45mn
Overall bit rate mode                    : Variable
Overall bit rate                         : 12.5 Mbps

Video
ID                                       : 224 (0xE0)
Format                                   : MPEG Video
Format version                           : Version 2
Format profile                           : [email protected]
Format settings, BVOP                    : Yes
Format settings, Matrix                  : Custom
Format settings, GOP                     : Variable
Duration                                 : 1h 45mn
Bit rate mode                            : Variable
Bit rate                                 : 12.3 Mbps
Maximum bit rate                         : 14.7 Mbps
Width                                    : 1 920 pixels
Height                                   : 1 080 pixels
Display aspect ratio                     : 16:9
Frame rate                               : 29.970 fps
Color space                              : YUV
Chroma subsampling                       : 4:2:0
Bit depth                                : 8 bits
Compression mode                         : Lossy
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)                       : 0.197
Time code of first frame                 : 10:38:46:15
Time code source                         : Group of pictures header
Stream size                              : 9.00 GiB (98%)

Text #1
ID                                       : 224 (0xE0)-CC1
Format                                   : EIA-608
Muxing mode                              : A/53 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info                   : Muxed in Video #1
Bit rate mode                            : Constant
Stream size                              : 0.00 Byte (0%)

Text #2
ID                                       : 224 (0xE0)-CC3
Format                                   : EIA-608
Muxing mode                              : A/53 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info                   : Muxed in Video #1
Bit rate mode                            : Constant
Stream size                              : 0.00 Byte (0%)


----------



## ALbino

Also, I should add that I transferred 3 other movies that were recorded on the same channel, and all 3 of those work with Project X and are currently processing the QS Fix now. I have no idea why that one in particular fails.


----------



## moyekj

ALbino, if you download this zip file and replace your current kmttg.jar with the one contained in the zip file I think it will solve your problem:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEOF91cV9TYjFhckE/edit?usp=sharing
I improved mediainfo output parsing to avoid improper video codec detection. The change will be part of next official release.

After this I guess question remains if projectX QS Fix is actually helping or not compared to VRD?


----------



## ALbino

moyekj said:


> ALbino, if you download this zip file and replace your current kmttg.jar with the one contained in the zip file I think it will solve your problem:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEOF91cV9TYjFhckE/edit?usp=sharing
> I improved mediainfo output parsing to avoid improper video codec detection. The change will be part of next official release.
> 
> After this I guess question remains if projectX QS Fix is actually helping or not compared to VRD?


That did solve the problem with Project X, thanks for that. I realize it was a lot of nonsense for a very isolated problem 

You're right though, in that Project X didn't fix the sync issues anymore than VRD did. It was worth a shot though. I truly appreciate the help and the work you put into a program that I literally use every day.


----------



## moyekj

ALbino said:


> I realize it was a lot of nonsense for a very isolated problem


 Well it led to me fix lazy parsing code so it was worth it. In fact given how the old code was I'm surprised there weren't more issues reported with it.


----------



## ALbino

Hah, well glad I could help


----------



## moyekj

v1p0j version just released with some enhancements for Slingbox captures (including support for Solo models). Also several bug fixes included in this release.
See release_notes Wiki for details.


----------



## BH9244

Occassionally I will attempt a transfer from one of my Tivo's (Premier & Elite ) to another storage location on my network and the transfer will appear as complete but only a partial transfer takes place , i.e. I had a Chicago Fire episode which should have been approx. 6GB in size of which only 700k transferred. I deleted and retried but with exact same result, this has happened with other shows not chronically but when it does subsequent attempts yield identically partial result.. Is this a defect in the file residing on the TiVo or a fluke with the transfer ?..

Thanks for any guidance..


----------



## reneg

BH9244 said:


> Occassionally I will attempt a transfer from one of my Tivo's (Premier & Elite ) to another storage location on my network and the transfer will appear as complete but only a partial transfer takes place , i.e. I had a Chicago Fire episode which should have been approx. 6GB in size of which only 700k transferred. I deleted and retried but with exact same result, this has happened with other shows not chronically but when it does subsequent attempts yield identically partial result.. Is this a defect in the file residing on the TiVo or a fluke with the transfer ?..
> 
> Thanks for any guidance..


When I see this type of problem, there is typically a glitch in the recording whether it's pixelated or a complete signal drop out. If I play the recording just past the glitch, I can then transfer the remaining portion of the program to another Tivo and then download the remainder of the program from the second Tivo. This does require me to stitch together the partial transfer and the remaining portion before archiving it.


----------



## moyekj

If someone has the ability to generate unencrypted ipa of latest iOS App I would appreciate a PM for a download link to it. The Remote RPC certificate and password currently being used in kmttg expire early in 2014 so I need to try and reverse engineer updated ones before that happens. Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

Code:


http IO exception for: http://192.168.1.120:80/download/ABC7%20News%201100AM.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=86&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.1.120:80/download/ABC7%20News%201100AM.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=86&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

This is what I got when I tried to download TS from the new Roamio.

The speed on the Roamio under wireless is as high as 34 mbps vs. Tivo HD which gets only about 9 mbps. That's almost 4x the speed.


----------



## Marconi

Where's the correct place to request features for kmttg? I'd like very much if there were a preference to set permissions on the files and folders it creates. 

And might we have recording durations in the NPL lists we see? I find that handier than file size of the recordings.


----------



## lpwcomp

Marconi said:


> And might we have recording durations in the NPL lists we see? I find that handier than file size of the recordings.


Do you not have a "DUR" column?


----------



## Marconi

lpwcomp said:


> Do you not have a "DUR" column?


I have Date, Channel, Size, Show.

Is there a later version than my 1.0?


----------



## lpwcomp

Marconi said:


> I have Date, Channel, Size, Show.
> 
> Is there a later version than my 1.0?


Latest is V1P0J.


----------



## moyekj

There's been a "DUR" column showing duration since forever. Probably currently your window is not wide enough to show all columns, so make it wider. Alternatively make the "SHOW" column shorter so that columns to the right of it will come in view.


----------



## Marconi

moyekj said:


> There's been a "DUR" column showing duration since forever. Probably currently your window is not wide enough to show all columns, so make it wider. Alternatively make the "SHOW" column shorter so that columns to the right of it will come in view.


Nope, I just had an older version. Now I have both DUR and Mbps that I did not have before.

But back to my original question: What's the appropriate way or place to suggest features? I'd really like to have the ability to set perms on the created files and folders.


----------



## moyekj

Marconi said:


> But back to my original question: What's the appropriate way or place to suggest features? I'd really like to have the ability to set perms on the created files and folders.


 Here's as good as place as any. Setting permissions is too OS specific action I don't want to add in kmttg. You may be able to make your own script to do it and add it as a "custom" task in kmttg.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> If someone has the ability to generate unencrypted ipa of latest iOS App I would appreciate a PM for a download link to it. The Remote RPC certificate and password currently being used in kmttg expire early in 2014 so I need to try and reverse engineer updated ones before that happens. Thanks.


 FYI I found someone who gave me what I was looking for - thank you very much.


----------



## wmcbrine

Marconi said:


> I'd really like to have the ability to set perms on the created files and folders.


Use umask to set the default permissions.


----------



## Marconi

wmcbrine said:


> Use umask to set the default permissions.


I'd rather not change it for the entire user account.


----------



## moyekj

Marconi said:


> I'd rather not change it for the entire user account.


 You could make a wrapper script for kmttg that sets umask and then starts kmttg. Whether Java honors umask properly or not I don't know (in linux I've run into some programs where umask is not honored).


----------



## mattack

Have you ever tried to contact Tivo directly to see if you could make kmttg 'officially' work instead of having to reverse engineer stuff?


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> Have you ever tried to contact Tivo directly to see if you could make kmttg 'officially' work instead of having to reverse engineer stuff?


 I don't want to rock the boat at the risk of perhaps even losing my TiVo lifetime subscriptions. Contacting TiVo would be may be my last resort if reverse engineering doesn't work anymore, and there is a good chance they wouldn't grant me official certificate + password anyway.


----------



## Marconi

What to make of this?


Code:


tivodecode failed (exit code: 133 ) - check command: /Applications/kmttg/tivodecode/tivodecode --mak MAK --no-verify --out "/Users/Marconi/screatch/Days of our Lives .mpg" "/Users/Marconi/scratch/Days of our Lives .TiVo" 
dyld: unknown required load command 0x80000022

Brand new installation.


----------



## Marconi

moyekj said:


> You could make a wrapper script for kmttg that sets umask and then starts kmttg. Whether Java honors umask properly or not I don't know (in linux I've run into some programs where umask is not honored).


That sounds easy enough. But I've no idea how to make a wrapper script. Is that a shell script? I'm handy with AppleScript. Perhaps I could use that.


----------



## moyekj

Is your Mac running Intel or PPC hardware? Default now I believe is to use Intel binary for tivodecode for Macs, so if you have PPC hardware you'll have to switch out tivodecode for the PPC binary which I believe is under tivodecode/tivodecode_MacOSX_ppc directory.


----------



## moyekj

Marconi said:


> That sounds easy enough. But I've no idea how to make a wrapper script. Is that a shell script? I'm handy with AppleScript. Perhaps I could use that.


 kmttg installation comes with "kmttg" bourne shell script, so if you use that to launch kmttg you can add umask setting in there before the java call.


----------



## Marconi

moyekj said:


> Is your Mac running Intel or PPC hardware?


Intel. The tivodecode and such were all automatically downloaded and installed for me on first run. They are Intel. I just checked.

The OS is 10.5.8. Might the newest binaries require a newer OS? The older kmttg I replaced worked fine.

Would it screw things up to replace the newer tivodecode binary with the older? Nothing to lose by trying... Nope. No help. Got the same error with the older binary.


----------



## moyekj

You can run tivodecode on command line to test it. Just execute tivodecode without any arguments. If that doesn't run then obviously that's the problem. There's old binaries in this 2010 Mac tools package if you need old versions:
http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/kmttg_MacOSX_tools_v0p8l.zip
CORRECTION:
http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/kmttg_MacOSX_tools_v0p7j.zip


----------



## Marconi

moyekj said:


> You can run tivodecode on command line to test it. Just execute tivodecode without any arguments. If that doesn't run then obviously that's the problem.


Running tivodecode in Terminal threw the same error. Swapping in the older binary works. I should probably go through all the tools downloaded automatically and manuall exec each one to see if it's going to be a problem.

Thanks!


----------



## Marconi

moyekj said:


> You could make a wrapper script for kmttg that sets umask and then starts kmttg.


I just created a Folder Action Script to chmod any files and folders added to the working directory. Problem solved.


----------



## mglutz

Hello, Can you add a column for date deleted to the Recently Deleted List? I know I can find it in the display data for the shows, but having it as a sort-able column in the table would help locate items.

Thanks


----------



## moyekj

mglutz said:


> Hello, Can you add a column for date deleted to the Recently Deleted List? I know I can find it in the display data for the shows, but having it as a sort-able column in the table would help locate items.
> 
> Thanks


 That's a good suggestion. Next release now has "DELETED" and "RECORDED" columns showing respective dates for each instead of the current "DATE" column which shows the recorded date.


----------



## plamumba

I have just downloaded and am using the advanced search feature, which I like very much. For that matter, I think kmttg has made Tivo useful for me once again.

My question has to do with searching for an actor. If I select "actor" from the drop down list and then put in the first and last name of an actor, try as I might I seem to get every instance in which either the first or last name appears. I have tried using a + mark before each, putting the name in quotes, maybe a couple of other things, but nothing seems to work for me. I get the impression that the keyword field for actor accepts only one keyword, but that usually produces far too many hits to be helpful. I would appreciate any suggestions for using this more effectively.

(I am having difficulty finding whether anyone else has made a comment on this aspect of the advanced search feature that I would be repeating.)


----------



## pete.hodd

I have a series 3 TiVo, and have just installed kmttg on a windows 8.1 system. I have successfully got a list of recordings on my TiVo box, but I've tried transferring number of files from the TiVo box to the PC, they are incomplete. Here is a sample of log:


C:\Temp\Doctor Who (2013-11-17).TiVo: size=0.01 MB elapsed=0:01:26 (0.00 Mbps)
---DONE--- job=download output=C:\Temp\Doctor Who (2013-11-17).TiVo

Any help would be appreciated....

Thx, Peter


----------



## moyekj

plamumba said:


> I have just downloaded and am using the advanced search feature, which I like very much. For that matter, I think kmttg has made Tivo useful for me once again.
> 
> My question has to do with searching for an actor. If I select "actor" from the drop down list and then put in the first and last name of an actor, try as I might I seem to get every instance in which either the first or last name appears. I have tried using a + mark before each, putting the name in quotes, maybe a couple of other things, but nothing seems to work for me. I get the impression that the keyword field for actor accepts only one keyword, but that usually produces far too many hits to be helpful. I would appreciate any suggestions for using this more effectively.
> 
> (I am having difficulty finding whether anyone else has made a comment on this aspect of the advanced search feature that I would be repeating.)


 In current Search++ the "Other" field that contains actor, director, etc. is an auxiliary search item to further filter search results. In mindrpc lingo it's based on "creditKeyword" field in "offerSearch" type searches and the behavior is to OR together any keywords that you specify.

After some experimenting I did find a "credit" field that you can define with specific criteria to restrict to specific names of specific roles as part of "offerSearch". For example, a "credit" field defined as follows will search for role type = actor and actor name = clint eastwood:


Code:


{"last":"eastwood","first":"clint","role":"actor","type":"credit"}

i.e. There is a way to implement what you are looking for, but not in current kmttg implementation. I'll have to think about how to add type of thing you are looking for to Search++.


----------



## moyekj

I modified the behavior of role searches in Search++ to look for full name searches of specified role:

* You can specify 1 or more names in *FirstName LastName* syntax to match as part of the search. Example: *clint eastwood*
* Multiple names can be specified comma separated and signify logical OR operation. Example: *clint eastwood, tommy jones*

If you want to try it out, use kmttg.jar in following zip file:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdENEx3RUZ4MHlheUE/edit?usp=sharing



plamumba said:


> I have just downloaded and am using the advanced search feature, which I like very much. For that matter, I think kmttg has made Tivo useful for me once again.
> 
> My question has to do with searching for an actor. If I select "actor" from the drop down list and then put in the first and last name of an actor, try as I might I seem to get every instance in which either the first or last name appears. I have tried using a + mark before each, putting the name in quotes, maybe a couple of other things, but nothing seems to work for me. I get the impression that the keyword field for actor accepts only one keyword, but that usually produces far too many hits to be helpful. I would appreciate any suggestions for using this more effectively.
> 
> (I am having difficulty finding whether anyone else has made a comment on this aspect of the advanced search feature that I would be repeating.)





moyekj said:


> In current Search++ the "Other" field that contains actor, director, etc. is an auxiliary search item to further filter search results. In mindrpc lingo it's based on "creditKeyword" field in "offerSearch" type searches and the behavior is to OR together any keywords that you specify.
> 
> After some experimenting I did find a "credit" field that you can define with specific criteria to restrict to specific names of specific roles as part of "offerSearch". For example, a "credit" field defined as follows will search for role type = actor and actor name = clint eastwood:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> {"last":"eastwood","first":"clint","role":"actor","type":"credit"}
> 
> i.e. There is a way to implement what you are looking for, but not in current kmttg implementation. I'll have to think about how to add type of thing you are looking for to Search++.


----------



## plamumba

Thank you for giving me some things to try; I appreciate your being so helpful.

I downloaded the jar file, renamed my old jar file and copied the new one to the kmttg directory. When I started kmttg, I got the following message:

RemoteInit - (IP=172.21.1.4, port=1413): java.security.cert.CertificateException: Certificates does not conform to algorithm constraints

I don't know that that error causes any problems though -- kmttg still seems to run. Looking at it though, it seems I no longer have the ++ search option, so I guess something did not run as expected. Maybe I'm doing something wrong. I haven't yet tried your first suggestion. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## moyekj

Sounds like an old version. I confirmed the kmttg.jar in the zip file is good by downloading and using it myself. In kmttg title make sure it says: kmttg v1p0k_beta else somehow you have the wrong kmttg.jar. If you still have trouble put the old kmttg.jar back in place and make sure it runs normally then re-download and try the kmttg.jar replacement again.


----------



## Marconi

I've been a long-time user of iTiVo. The older kmttg I had used and still had installed was limited and used only occasionally. Once I realized that it is still very much under development and that the current version was far beyond the version I had, I dumped iTiVo and made the switch to kmttg. Thanks so much for all your efforts in producing this handy utility.

The switch has, however, raised some questions for me.

I primarily just decrypt and create metadata files. Sometimes I cut commercials. Mostly not. But all recordings are eventually transferred back to TiVo for watching. (I like to collect all episodes of an old series, then watch them in original air date order.)

The metadata files created by kmttg have both "isEpisodic" and "isEpisode". The former is new to me (iTiVo didn't have it.) Is there a distinction? Or is "isEpisode" old school, included for backward compatibility, while "isEpisodic" is the newer version? Why both? What does each bring to the game? 

I only made the switch to kmttg a couple of days ago and today I noted that when the "programId" datum is present, the episode title does not show in the NPL after it's been transferred back to TiVo using pyTiVo. In the list presented by pyTiVo, the title is there, but doesn't make it into the NPL program description. Are others seeing this? 

Is there a way to control which metadata are included in the text file and their order? A template file specifying tokens for the various data that can be used, perhaps?


----------



## Marconi

The version of kmttg I used prior to the current version was old enough that it did not go out on the network and discover TiVos. That worked for me as I have nine TiVos and will be running multiple instances of kmttg on different Macs. 

None of my Macs will be needing to download from all nine DVRs. Some are dedicated to one DVR. To go get the NPL data from eight other DVRs is a waste of time. 

Once kmttg had gone out and discovered all my DVRs, I commented out, in config.ini, the ones I did not want checked by the kmttg for that Mac. I'd thought that the discovery was a one-time thing on first run. Unfortunately, no. My commented DVRs in config.ini were erased as were other comments I had regarding particular settings (a hold-over from the days when we maintained this file ourselves.)

Anyway, if config.ini is to be hands-off, maintained totally by the app, how about a check-box setting for each discovered DVR to specify whether or not to include it in the tab bar and download its NPL? I.e., keep a list of DVRs to exclude, hmmm?


----------



## lpwcomp

Marconi said:


> <snip>I only made the switch to kmttg a couple of days ago and today I noted that when the "programId" datum is present, the episode title does not show in the NPL after it's been transferred back to TiVo using pyTiVo. In the list presented by pyTiVo, the title is there, but doesn't make it into the NPL program description. Are others seeing this?


What model TiVo? HDUI or SDUI? Do you have "ts=on" in the global setting for pyTiVo? Are you pulling them or pushing them? Do you have an example?

Edit: This probably belongs in the pyTivo thread.


----------



## moyekj

Marconi said:


> Anyway, if config.ini is to be hands-off, maintained totally by the app, how about a check-box setting for each discovered DVR to specify whether or not to include it in the tab bar and download its NPL? I.e., keep a list of DVRs to exclude, hmmm?


 In config->TiVos tab you can turn off TiVo discovery.


----------



## plamumba

You are right -- I don't know how I got an old version, but I seem to have (looking at it now, I think I must have saved it to a location I didn't really have in mind and then found an older jar file where I did expect to find it, and that one had a 5/25 date that I seemed to have ignored when I copied it). The one I put in after downloading it a second time works great -- it did just what I was looking for, pulling up only a couple of hits for a two name search. I'll reread your description to see if I think I am using the search field properly as I know you discussed how you were handling the field. BTW, do you take any donations to support your program? It is one of those programs that I find always useful, uncluttered and reliable. Thanks again for your help.



moyekj said:


> Sounds like an old version. I confirmed the kmttg.jar in the zip file is good by downloading and using it myself. In kmttg title make sure it says: kmttg v1p0k_beta else somehow you have the wrong kmttg.jar. If you still have trouble put the old kmttg.jar back in place and make sure it runs normally then re-download and try the kmttg.jar replacement again.


----------



## Marconi

lpwcomp said:


> What model TiVo? HDUI or SDUI? Do you have "ts=on" in the global setting for pyTiVo? Are you pulling them or pushing them? Do you have an example?
> 
> Edit: This probably belongs in the pyTivo thread.


I hadn't had ts=on but I do now and the programId datum no longer causes the title to not show in the NPL of the THD that's pulling it from pyTiVo on my Mac.

Thanks.


----------



## lpwcomp

Marconi said:


> I hadn't had ts=on but I do now and the programId datum no longer causes the title to not show in the NPL of the THD that's pulling it from pyTiVo on my Mac.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm almost certain something else is going on since:

a. "ts=on" should have no effect on a THD.

b. neither should the presence or absence of programId. In terms of information that gets displayed, AFAICT the programId is only used in the HDUI, which is not available on the THD.

Do you have an example? Although as I said, you might want to pursue this in the pyTivo thread.


----------



## lpwcomp

Has "Show pending pyTivo pushes File menu item" been removed?


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Has "Show pending pyTivo pushes File menu item" been removed?


 Yup, something changed with TiVo servers and it wasn't working, so I removed it.


----------



## Marconi

Marconi said:


> What to make of this?
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tivodecode failed (exit code: 133 ) - check command: /Applications/kmttg/tivodecode/tivodecode --mak MAK --no-verify --out "/Users/Marconi/screatch/Days of our Lives .mpg" "/Users/Marconi/scratch/Days of our Lives .TiVo"
> dyld: unknown required load command 0x80000022
> 
> Brand new installation.


This was remedied by updating OS X from 10.5.8 to 10.6.8.


----------



## tsool

Hi all,

I hope this is the correct way to post issues with kmttg. I have been looking on sourceforge and this was the link provided. 

Well... for the first time in weeks I have an issue downloading a show from my tivo Premiere XL4. 

The download basically stops after 877 Megs. I can use tivo stream to watch the show just fine. 

All other shows recorded before and after that show worked fine. 

I tried using resume download, but that seems to be unavailable on the Premiere. Is there a way to tell kmttg (or an other web request) that it should start downloading the mpeg from a certain start point?

This is actually one of my biggest feature requests (for tivo I guess, not kmttg) that the web interface allows downloading of MPEG streams within a certain time-frame. I often record The Good Wife which is very often delayed because of the Amazing Race etc. Thus, I have to download a 12 GB stream, look for the Good Wife and just encode the 60 minutes that the show actually runs in.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

I want to try to test resume downloads on the roamio, but the current versions will not let me. Which version should I go back to use?

Update: Results: The download timed out on Resumes.
Edit: Even resumes transfers to a Series 3 from Roamio does not work.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> I want to try to test resume downloads on the roamio, but the current versions will not let me. Which version should I go back to use?


v1p0a or earlier.


----------



## mchief

Running in this problem with a TivoHD attempting to load NP list. Other Tivos have no problem loading NP list.

>> RUNNING 'REMOTE NP List' JOB FOR TiVo: TIVO FR
RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.11.10, port=1413): [java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.connect0(Native Method), java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.<init>(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketFactoryImpl.createSocket(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:184), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:150), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:565), com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:57), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]


----------



## moyekj

mchief said:


> Running in this problem with a TivoHD attempting to load NP list. Other Tivos have no problem loading NP list.


 Sounds like you may be turning on "Enable iPad style communications with this TiVo" option for your THD which won't work for series 3 and earlier units. If that's the case turn that option off for that TiVo.


----------



## Marconi

I've looked and cannot find a setting to auto refresh the NPLs. Am I missing it? What with the ability to auto-download recordings, I'd think that auto-refresh of the NPLs would be needed to note that new recordings exist to auto-download.

Also, might we have a preference for line endings used in metadata files? The CRs in the default Windows style CR/LF endings play havoc with my workflow. Yes, I can easily change them for every recording downloaded but it would be nice to have the files use LF line endings as a preference.


----------



## Marconi

Why does kmttg substitute "and" for an ampersand in show titles?


----------



## moyekj

Marconi said:


> I've looked and cannot find a setting to auto refresh the NPLs. Am I missing it? What with the ability to auto-download recordings, I'd think that auto-refresh of the NPLs would be needed to note that new recordings exist to auto-download.


If using GUI when you use Auto Transfers>Run Once in GUI or Loop in GUI they do auto refresh. Obviously when running batch mode they do as well.



> Also, might we have a preference for line endings used in metadata files? The CRs in the default Windows style CR/LF endings play havoc with my workflow. Yes, I can easily change them for every recording downloaded but it would be nice to have the files use LF line endings as a preference.


 Any decent editor should be able to deal with this no problem. Even "vi" has no problems dealing with it.



Marconi said:


> Why does kmttg substitute "and" for an ampersand in show titles?


 Because "&" in unix world has special meaning and creates problems when running some commands. There's a slew of other special characters also handled documented in the Wiki in file naming section.


----------



## mglutz

moyekj said:


> That's a good suggestion. Next release now has "DELETED" and "RECORDED" columns showing respective dates for each instead of the current "DATE" column which shows the recorded date.


Thank you. Have you thought about adding a tab that combines all the TiVo Now playing lists into a single list with an additional column for which Tivo it's on? I sometimes bounce between tabs looking for a recording


----------



## Joe Siegler

I know the Roamio software, and the HD menus in the Premiere showed a percentage meter. Any chance we could see that on kmttg when doing a refresh of programs on a particular TiVo? It's not important, but it'd be nice to know.


----------



## moyekj

Joe Siegler said:


> I know the Roamio software, and the HD menus in the Premiere showed a percentage meter. Any chance we could see that on kmttg when doing a refresh of programs on a particular TiVo? It's not important, but it'd be nice to know.


 click on disk usage button on TiVo tab or Remote--Info tab.


----------



## moyekj

mglutz said:


> Thank you. Have you thought about adding a tab that combines all the TiVo Now playing lists into a single list with an additional column for which Tivo it's on? I sometimes bounce between tabs looking for a recording


Asked about before, but no that would require fundamental changes to current code.


----------



## steve614

I just started using kmttg. Great program, I appreciate the efforts.

Everything seems to be intact, except under the Remote tab. I assume my Tivos are supposed to show up in the drop down part of that menu?
Right now, there is nothing in that drop down and I see no way of adding anything.

Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

steve614 said:


> I just started using kmttg. Great program, I appreciate the efforts.
> 
> Everything seems to be intact, except under the Remote tab. I assume my Tivos are supposed to show up in the drop down part of that menu?
> Right now, there is nothing in that drop down and I see no way of adding anything.
> 
> Thanks.


 Restart kmttg. If you only have series 2 TiVos you won't see them.


----------



## NashvilleKit

I am brand new to this. I use TTG to download files all the time. In the past -- over a year ago -- I used DSD to convert these .Tivo files to .mpg. Now DSD has died on me; it gives me some weird error concerning .NET security issues. I have given up. I downloaded the kmttg program and the Java RE. And I have configured my file folders, etc. With the GUI open, I select only "decrypt" and Add one .Tivo file previously dl'd with TTG. I get an .mpg file with a length of less than 1KB. and a string of what is to me at least unintelligible error messages. I have no earthly idea how to proceed. Here's the error mesage:
>> DECRYPTING C:\!Videos\TiVo\Hostages S1E06 Oct 28.TiVo ...
"C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg_v1p0j\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --no-verify --out "C:\!Videos\TiVo\Out\Hostages S1E06 Oct 28.mpg" "C:\!Videos\TiVo\Hostages S1E06 Oct 28.TiVo" tivodecode failed (exit code: 10 ) - check command: "C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg_v1p0j\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --no-verify --out "C:\!Videos\TiVo\Out\Hostages S1E06 Oct 28.mpg" "C:\!Videos\TiVo\Hostages S1E06 Oct 28.TiVo" TiVo Private Data : Unmatched Stream ID: No error ts_handle_tivo_private_data failed: No error
processing frame: No error Encryption by QUALCOMM


----------



## moyekj

NashvilleKit said:


> I am brand new to this. I use TTG to download files all the time. In the past -- over a year ago -- I used DSD to convert these .Tivo files to .mpg. Now DSD has died on me; it gives me some weird error concerning .NET security issues. I have given up. I downloaded the kmttg program and the Java RE. And I have configured my file folders, etc. With the GUI open, I select only "decrypt" and Add one .Tivo file previously dl'd with TTG. I get an .mpg file with a length of less than 1KB. and a string of what is to me at least unintelligible error messages. I have no earthly idea how to proceed. Here's the error mesage:
> >> DECRYPTING C:\!Videos\TiVo\Hostages S1E06 Oct 28.TiVo ...
> "C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg_v1p0j\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --no-verify --out "C:\!Videos\TiVo\Out\Hostages S1E06 Oct 28.mpg" "C:\!Videos\TiVo\Hostages S1E06 Oct 28.TiVo" tivodecode failed (exit code: 10 ) - check command: "C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg_v1p0j\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --no-verify --out "C:\!Videos\TiVo\Out\Hostages S1E06 Oct 28.mpg" "C:\!Videos\TiVo\Hostages S1E06 Oct 28.TiVo" TiVo Private Data : Unmatched Stream ID: No error ts_handle_tivo_private_data failed: No error
> processing frame: No error Encryption by QUALCOMM


You must have downloaded that file in TS .TiVo format (fast transfers) which tivodecode doesn't support. Re-download using kmttg instead. If no longer available then transfer back to TiVo so you can re-download.


----------



## ThAbtO

NashvilleKit said:


> I am brand new to this. I use TTG to download files all the time. In the past -- over a year ago -- I used DSD to convert these .Tivo files to .mpg. Now DSD has died on me; it gives me some weird error concerning .NET security issues. I have given up. I downloaded the kmttg program and the Java RE. And I have configured my file folders, etc. With the GUI open, I select only "decrypt" and Add one .Tivo file previously dl'd with TTG. I get an .mpg file with a length of less than 1KB. and a string of what is to me at least unintelligible error messages. I have no earthly idea how to proceed. Here's the error mesage:
> >> DECRYPTING C:\!Videos\TiVo\Hostages S1E06 Oct 28.TiVo ...
> "C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg_v1p0j\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --no-verify --out "C:\!Videos\TiVo\Out\Hostages S1E06 Oct 28.mpg" "C:\!Videos\TiVo\Hostages S1E06 Oct 28.TiVo" tivodecode failed (exit code: 10 ) - check command: "C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg_v1p0j\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --no-verify --out "C:\!Videos\TiVo\Out\Hostages S1E06 Oct 28.mpg" "C:\!Videos\TiVo\Hostages S1E06 Oct 28.TiVo" TiVo Private Data : Unmatched Stream ID: No error ts_handle_tivo_private_data failed: No error
> processing frame: No error Encryption by QUALCOMM


Make sure TS downloads is not checked.


----------



## lpwcomp

ThAbtO said:


> Make sure TS downloads is not checked.


Completely irrelevant unless he decides to pull* them back to the TiVo and redo the transfer in PS format. These are files he's already transferred with TD, _*not*_ ones he is about to transfer with kmttg.

* They must be pulled. Pushing them would create copy protected recordings that could not then be transferred back.


----------



## ThAbtO

I have noticed a quirk using v1p0j. When I had "Remove Ad Detect files" checked and after doing adcut, the associated .vprj file was removed (normal), but along with that, the metadata file, .mpg.txt was also removed.
The VPrj I had was .mpg.VPrj, the resulting file was .mpg_cut.mpg.


----------



## ThAbtO

Here's a few suggestions to add in to KMTTG:

Add F5 for refreshing NPLs.
Add .VPrj extension to the ADD files open window section.


----------



## chicagobrownblue

I successfully downloaded an episode of "The Big Bang Theory" using kmttg - clever program thanks. Lost in a commercial skip area is about 10 seconds at the end of the program followed by more commercials and another episode. When I use comskip review, it takes a minute or two to advance one frame. When I left click into the black area, it takes 2-3+ minutes to get the red line to the new position. Am I doing something wrong? Can I edit a file to start guessing at where the missing program end is?

Quad core i7 (12-13% CPU utilization when comskip is not responding), 3 GB of memory less than 50% in use, Windows 7. Thanks.


----------



## steve614

moyekj said:


> Restart kmttg. If you only have series 2 TiVos you won't see them.


I have one S2 and two Tivo HDs.

How do I "restart" kmttg? I don't leave it running, I start it up when I need it.
Do I need to kill something in Task Manager?


----------



## christheman

Hi, I just wanted to say "Thanks" to everyone and Happy Holidays to all this season.

moyekj, KMTTG has been working well for me. There is one thing though that I wanted to mention. I use Control-C rather heavily from within KMTTG to copy movie descriptions over to a text field in another program. Occasionally I accidentally hit Control-X, which exits KMTTG. Would there be any way for the KMTTG user to circumvent or disable this?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## moyekj

steve614 said:


> I have one S2 and two Tivo HDs.
> 
> How do I "restart" kmttg? I don't leave it running, I start it up when I need it.
> Do I need to kill something in Task Manager?


 See the remote_control Wiki. For series 3 units you need to supply your tivo.com login + password in order to gain limited Remote functionality. Full Remote capability is only for series 4 or later units.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> I have noticed a quirk using v1p0j. When I had "Remove Ad Detect files" checked and after doing adcut, the associated .vprj file was removed (normal), but along with that, the metadata file, .mpg.txt was also removed.
> The VPrj I had was .mpg.VPrj, the resulting file was .mpg_cut.mpg.


 Deletion of metadata file is expected since in normal kmttg flow there should be _cut.mpg.txt metadata file. The .mpg.VPrj file naming seems strange and I don't think came from kmttg flow. Don't know exactly what you are doing but doesn't appear to be entire kmttg based flow.


----------



## moyekj

chicagobrownblue said:


> I successfully downloaded an episode of "The Big Bang Theory" using kmttg - clever program thanks. Lost in a commercial skip area is about 10 seconds at the end of the program followed by more commercials and another episode. When I use comskip review, it takes a minute or two to advance one frame. When I left click into the black area, it takes 2-3+ minutes to get the red line to the new position. Am I doing something wrong? Can I edit a file to start guessing at where the missing program end is?
> 
> Quad core i7 (12-13% CPU utilization when comskip is not responding), 3 GB of memory less than 50% in use, Windows 7. Thanks.


 Before using comskip did you run the .mpg through QS Fix step?


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> Deletion of metadata file is expected since in normal kmttg flow there should be _cut.mpg.txt metadata file. The .mpg.VPrj file naming seems strange and I don't think came from kmttg flow. Don't know exactly what you are doing but doesn't appear to be entire kmttg based flow.


I use the .mpg.VPrj name scheme for ease of naming after I had done the VRD cutting process and then use the .mpg.txt filename since I have long filenaming schemes. I let KMTTG do the actual adcut and don't have to wait for VRD to do it when done one by one. The resulting file after adcut was .mpg_cut.mpg. I would then just delete the end after the first .mpg.


----------



## chicagobrownblue

moyekj said:


> Before using comskip did you run the .mpg through QS Fix step?


I think I did but I deleted all the files and started from scratch running the QSFix step for sure. Getting the same behavior again. It might be a little faster but I am eating dinner and checking the program so maybe not. Thanks.

kmttg v1p0j

and

"You have the recommended Java installed (Version 7 Update 45)"


----------



## moyekj

chicagobrownblue said:


> I think I did but I deleted all the files and started from scratch running the QSFix step for sure. Getting the same behavior again. It might be a little faster but I am eating dinner and checking the program so maybe not. Thanks.
> 
> kmttg v1p0j
> 
> and
> 
> "You have the recommended Java installed (Version 7 Update 45)"


 Perhaps try a different version of comskip which from this thread seemed to have helped somebody else having issues with it:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=506062


----------



## steve614

moyekj said:


> See the remote_control Wiki. For series 3 units you need to supply your tivo.com login + password in order to gain limited Remote functionality. Full Remote capability is only for series 4 or later units.


I just now saw another post about this elsewhere and came to report that I got it working.
I figured it had to be something easy...

Thanks again. :up:


----------



## chicagobrownblue

moyekj said:


> Perhaps try a different version of comskip which from this thread seemed to have helped somebody else having issues with it:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=506062


Thanks. I finally found the 10 second spot in Big Bang Theory and cleared out most of the surrounding commercials. When I started on a SNL episode, the red line moved immediately to the new spot on my first click and then things slowed to a crawl. I am only archiving 4 shows so this works well for me.


----------



## Kamakzie

Hey guys, just discovered kmttg with my Sling 350. Works great. However under video resolutions I have 1920x1080 or 640x480. Is there anyway to add 1280x720? Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

Kamakzie said:


> Hey guys, just discovered kmttg with my Sling 350. Works great. However under video resolutions I have 1920x1080 or 640x480. Is there anyway to add 1280x720? Thanks!


 Nope. I was unable to find that capture resolution for the 350 using the Perl script.


----------



## Kamakzie

moyekj said:


> Nope. I was unable to find that capture resolution for the 350 using the Perl script.


Darn, do you know of a good way to re-encode into 720p?

Thanks.


----------



## SoldierOfFortran

This is a great application, thank you for your work on it.

I am experiencing an excessive number of read timeouts while downloading from the device. It occurs with both the java downloader and with curl.

This manifests itself as the download 'stalling' partially into a transfer. Things will be ticking along at 90Mb/sec, then simply stop. Eventually it times out and retries. Sometimes the retry will work, but sometimes it will stall again.
The size of the item doesn't seem to predict if it will stall. Larger items are harder to get downloaded, as they seemingly have more opportunity to stall. Large files (12GB+) I cannot download successfully.

This weekend I will acquire a wireshark capture. Any tips on things to try, or things to look for?

I have a roamio plus, OSX 10.8, JDK 1.6.0_65. The computer and tivo are on the same 1000Mbit switch.



Code:


htt p://10.0.1.4:80/download/---.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=4771: Read timed out
/TiVo/dotTiVo/---.TiVo: size=1741.45 MB elapsed=0:07:53 (30.88 Mbps)
Download failed to file: /TiVo/dotTiVo/---.TiVo


----------



## chicagobrownblue

I downloaded the O p r a h W i n f r e y 24-th season opener from my TiVo Premiere. I did run QSFix. The resulting mpg file has a few seconds of commercial with audio and video before the show starts. The show starts with both audio and video. The audio is some mechanically produced low tones. Then the audio drops out completely for the rest of the show, including commercials. The show plays with both video and audio on my TiVo. Is there a log file to possibly debug what is going wrong? Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

chicagobrownblue said:


> I downloaded the O p r a h W i n f r e y 24-th season opener from my TiVo Premiere. I did run QSFix. The resulting mpg file has a few seconds of commercial with audio and video before the show starts. The show starts with both audio and video. The audio is some mechanically produced low tones. Then the audio drops out completely for the rest of the show, including commercials. The show plays with both video and audio on my TiVo. Is there a log file to possibly debug what is going wrong? Thanks.


 Is your QS Fix step using ProjectX or VideoRedo?


----------



## chicagobrownblue

moyekj said:


> Is your QS Fix step using ProjectX or VideoRedo?


Projectx. Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

chicagobrownblue said:


> Projectx. Thanks.


 Not much can be done then if that's the case. My guess is ProjectX is probably not selecting the right audio track when remuxing. You may want to try and see if you can get away with skipping QS Fix for this problem title.


----------



## Wpfma

I am a newbie to KMTTG. I have a Roamio plus and a mini. I started a download from the plus (to a Win7 machine). I was not watching on the plus but my wife was watching on the mini. About ten minutes into the download the mini lost its connection. I stopped the download and had to power the mini off to get it to reconnect.

Was I doing anything wrong?

Thanks


----------



## chicagobrownblue

moyekj said:


> try and see if you can get away with skipping QS Fix for this problem title.


That worked. Program has full audio now. Thanks.


----------



## chicagobrownblue

Wpfma said:


> I am a newbie to KMTTG. I have a Roamio plus and a mini. I started a download from the plus (to a Win7 machine). I was not watching on the plus but my wife was watching on the mini. About ten minutes into the download the mini lost its connection. I stopped the download and had to power the mini off to get it to reconnect.
> 
> Was I doing anything wrong?
> 
> Thanks


You might try downloading when nothing is running. Kick the jobs off right before you go to bed. My TiVo Premiere was a little slower than usual when I was downloading a program but no problems and I don't have a mini.


----------



## tsool

I reported last week that a show cut off the mpeg download after 6 mins and I was unable to resume. One week later, same show, same channel, same time, same prob. The MPEG download does not go beyond that point in the MPEG.

PTI on ESPN HD recorded fine and I can stream it fine using the tivo stream. However, the download simply stops after abot 6 minutes into the show. 

Any solutions how I might still be able to access the content?


----------



## moyekj

tsool said:


> I reported last week that a show cut off the mpeg download after 6 mins and I was unable to resume. One week later, same show, same channel, same time, same prob. The MPEG download does not go beyond that point in the MPEG.
> 
> PTI on ESPN HD recorded fine and I can stream it fine using the tivo stream. However, the download simply stops after abot 6 minutes into the show.
> 
> Any solutions how I might still be able to access the content?


This is a TiVo server problem that has been covered several times in this thread. If you have series 3 unit you can use kmttg "resume downloads" option to retrieve missing portion of the show after setting the pause point past the bad/glitchy fail point. For series 4 and later "resume downloads" doesn't work and is disabled in kmttg for those units. If you have more than 1 TiVo you can use the 2 box workaround. Else only solution is to re-record the program and hope that the new recording downloads OK.


----------



## chicagobrownblue

I just downloaded the Thanksgiving "Big Bang Episode" without a hitch. Thanks.


----------



## lpwcomp

The TiVo server problem was nasty and annoying, but it did not affect transfers or even pushes, at least not for me. And the Android app seemed to run just fine. Not sure why it would have affected SP creation unless the guide data was in a confused state due to an interrupted data download or maybe the Roamio is even more dependent on the web than the Premiere.


----------



## jools4merk

Hi 

I got TTG downloaded and connecting with my Virgin Media Tivo, it can see all my shows and gives me the options to encode, Ad Cut, decrypt Etc however EVERY show it says is "copy Protected" therfore I can do nothing with it. Is there something I can do to be able to get these shows off the Tivo into my Mac in a Video format I can then work with to put on my iPad?

Many thanks for your hard work.

Julian


----------



## ThAbtO

jools4merk said:


> Hi
> 
> I got TTG downloaded and connecting with my Virgin Media Tivo, it can see all my shows and gives me the options to encode, Ad Cut, decrypt Etc however EVERY show it says is "copy Protected" therfore I can do nothing with it. Is there something I can do to be able to get these shows off the Tivo into my Mac in a Video format I can then work with to put on my iPad?
> 
> Many thanks for your hard work.
> 
> Julian


Copy Protected means you simply cannot copy.


----------



## jools4merk

ThAbtO said:


> Copy Protected means you simply cannot copy.


But that means everyting on the Tivo?


----------



## jcthorne

jools4merk said:


> But that means everyting on the Tivo?


That would be at the discretion of your programming provider. If they supply everything as copy prohibited, then you will not be able to. Tivo respects the copy inhibit flags.


----------



## Wpfma

chicagobrownblue said:


> You might try downloading when nothing is running. Kick the jobs off right before you go to bed. My TiVo Premiere was a little slower than usual when I was downloading a program but no problems and I don't have a mini.


Thanks for the suggestion. Did that without a problem. Downloads are very fast which is great. Now playing with the trial of videoredo for burning dvd's. So far using kmttg and videoredo has been fantastic.

.


----------



## plamumba

Perhaps there is a way to do this that I don't know or perhaps this is something you might consider. When I download the guide from my tivo, there seems no way to look at program listings before the present time. I occasionally (as last night) will set up something to record and get an unexpected result. It would be nice to see what the program guide had shown for the program. For example, last night I got 30 min of a 1 hr program for reasons I don't understand.

Thanks for your program and all the work you do on it.


----------



## AudioNutz

ThAbtO said:


> Copy Protected means you simply cannot copy.


Yeah... About that stuff with those shady Cable companies... I've had to stay on S2 TiVo's for the last year, because I moved 10 miles into one of these "No Copy" zones.

Since the S4 and later supports streaming, can we not just ask the TiVo to send out a stream, and use ffmpeg, mencoder, or VLC or something to accept and save that stream, like any other stream?


----------



## mattack

Nobody knows how to interpret the streams. AFAIK, they are encrypted between the iPad & Tivo for example.

I have a question about copy protection though -- didn't kmttg used to show no copy icons for copy protected shows? I don't see those anymore, so sometimes inadvertently try to transfer a copy protected program (which doesn't work, of course).


----------



## ThAbtO

AudioNutz said:


> Yeah... About that stuff with those shady Cable companies... I've had to stay on S2 TiVo's for the last year, because I moved 10 miles into one of these "No Copy" zones.
> 
> Since the S4 and later supports streaming, can we not just ask the TiVo to send out a stream, and use ffmpeg, mencoder, or VLC or something to accept and save that stream, like any other stream?


A Premiere or Roamio can stream to each other, copy protected or not.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> I have a question about copy protection though -- didn't kmttg used to show no copy icons for copy protected shows? I don't see those anymore, so sometimes inadvertently try to transfer a copy protected program (which doesn't work, of course).


 By request I changed it in last release to not use a copy protect icon so that the "expiration" icons are still shown. However a dark background is still used to indicate copy protected shows in the table. If you're not seeing that then perhaps that color doesn't work on Mac Java for some reason...


----------



## lpwcomp

AudioNutz said:


> Since the S4 and later supports streaming, can we not just ask the TiVo to send out a stream, and use ffmpeg, mencoder, or VLC or something to accept and save that stream, like any other stream?


In order for that to work, you'd have to figure out how to convince the sending TiVo that it was talking to another S4 or later TiVo or a Mini.


----------



## AudioNutz

ThAbtO said:


> A Premiere or Roamio can stream to each other, copy protected or not.


Right. This is what I was thinking of. Can we not just stream to a PeeCee.



lpwcomp said:


> In order for that to work, you'd have to figure out how to convince the sending TiVo that it was talking to another S4 or later TiVo or a Mini.


Really, isn't this how folks on this forum figured out how technologies like Streambaby can work? Aren't the commands and protocols (API's) the same?

I ask only because I don't know. Seems like folks know how to get it to work in one direction. Is there indeed something preventing it from working in the opposite direction?


----------



## wmcbrine

AudioNutz said:


> Really, isn't this how folks on this forum figured out how technologies like Streambaby can work?


After seeing the YouTube player, I took a stab in the dark that the documented HME streaming method might work for video as well as audio. And it did. That's it, basically. We still have only a poor understanding of the video form of HME streaming (e.g. there's clearly a way to bypass the 1.1 GB limit, but we don't know what it is).



> _Aren't the commands and protocols (API's) the same?_


Not at all. NPL streaming is something completely different from HME streaming.


----------



## ALbino

AudioNutz said:


> Yeah... About that stuff with those shady Cable companies... I've had to stay on S2 TiVo's for the last year, because I moved 10 miles into one of these "No Copy" zones.


Does the S2 TiVo ignore the no copy flag? Are there S2 that do HD besides the DirecTV ones? And do they work with the current KMTTG?


----------



## lpwcomp

ALbino said:


> Does the S2 TiVo ignore the no copy flag?


The CCI byte, as it s name would imply, is part of the digital stream. Stand alone S2s, i.e. non DirecTiVos, can't directly record digital streams.



ALbino said:


> Are there S2 that do HD besides the DirecTV ones?


No.



ALbino said:


> And do they work with the current KMTTG?


n/a


----------



## ALbino

Straightforward and concise. Thanks


----------



## AudioNutz

ALbino said:


> Does the S2 TiVo ignore the no copy flag?





lpwcomp said:


> The CCI byte, as it s name would imply, is part of the digital stream.


Well... Even though TiVo themselves told me that they will not, mine do honor the cci byte. That is... Some shows. (All HBO stuff, half the SHO stuff, and half the CNBC stuff that I watch).

Now that I'm thinking about it... I wonder if it's just the "rented" CableCard that forces the "no Copy", but the CableCard that's in my set top box feeding my TiVo is behaving correctly, and only protecting the ones that the copyright owner is setting to 00x02.

Hmmm... Now I'm half way considering getting one of those Roamio devices, and putting the CableCard from one of my set-top boxes in the Roamio, and then putting the "rented" CableCard in the set top box. I know I'll need to convince the cable company to "pair" that for me, but if I tell them I just want to try it to troubleshoot the "Dead" (wink wink) CableCard that they're going to mailed me, (future) I bet I can convince them...


----------



## lpwcomp

What cable co are you with? It would be very unusual for you to be able to actually remove the CableCARD from the STB, you might not be able to pair it with the Roamio, and it's liable to be a single stream card which wouldn't work at all in a Roamio. Are you certain that your STB even has a CableCARD? I know the one connected to my S2 doesn't.


----------



## AudioNutz

lpwcomp said:


> What cable co are you with?


Time Warner... The most likely to set everything to "no copy", that is, unles you live in Albany. (Some folks in Albany started a letter-writing campaign, and got their local programming cci corrected)



lpwcomp said:


> It would be very unusual for you to be able to actually remove the CableCARD from the STB, you might not be able to pair it with the Roamio, and it's liable to be a single stream card which wouldn't work at all in a Roamio. Are you certain that your STB even has a CableCARD? I know the one connected to my S2 doesn't.


You're correct, of course, but all of the cable boxes in my area have the CableCards sticking out of the back. There's a label on mine that says M-Card. Aside from that, I actually requested a particular make and model set-top box, so that I could buy that TiVo direct-connect IR blaster cable that you see all over eBay. (My channel changes are more reliable now.)

I might start my own thread on this, so that it's not frowned upon that we're off-topic here.


----------



## ALbino

If you do, link to it here so we're sure not to miss it.


----------



## AudioNutz

Let me see...
Linkypoo


----------



## lpwcomp

AudioNutz said:


> Time Warner... The most likely to set everything to "no copy", that is, unles you live in Albany. (Some folks in Albany started a letter-writing campaign, and got their local programming cci corrected)
> 
> You're correct, of course, but all of the cable boxes in my area have the CableCards sticking out of the back. There's a label on mine that says M-Card. Aside from that, I actually requested a particular make and model set-top box, so that I could buy that TiVo direct-connect IR blaster cable that you see all over eBay. (My channel changes are more reliable now.)
> 
> I might start my own thread on this, so that it's not frowned upon that we're off-topic here.


Something that should have occurred to me immediatly but I was distracted by your plan to move a CableCARD from an STB to a TiVo - even if you are successful, it won't do you any good. It is the device (IOW the TiVo) that honors the CCI byte that is set when it is transmitted by the cable co. The CableCARD is not involved.


----------



## Soapm

I had to reload xp64 and now I can't get kmttg to save my settings. The folder is in the root drive (C:\kmttg) so I bunped my profile up to administrator but no matter what I try it says it can't save changes to the config file. Any suggestions? It won't take my MAK so I can't access my Tivo's and none of my settings like use VideoRedo save after hitting ok...


----------



## moyekj

Right click on folder and go to Properties-Security and unset any read-only properties that may be in effect. (Apply any changes recursively to all files if needed). Then test that you can create and/or modify files under that folder before starting kmttg.


----------



## Soapm

Thanks, making progress....

Now it says my videoredo path isn't valid. This is where it is, is there a better place to load it or is there something in this patch kmttg doesn't like?



Code:


C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoReDoPlus\VRDPlus3.exe

i figured it out, it just wants the directory and not the .exe file...


----------



## Soapm

Wow, I'm not having a good night. It connects fine to one Tivo but not the other.



Code:


>> Getting Now Playing List from Other ...
C:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar D:\Chuck\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie5683873835506203735.tmp --url https://192.168.0.191/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output D:\Chuck\LOCALS~1\Temp\NPL2178436811548736148.tmp 
Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from Other
Exit code: 7
Check YOUR MAK & IP settings

curl: (7) couldn't connect to host

curl: (35) Unknown SSL protocol error in connection to 192.168.0.191:443

Any idea what can be causing this? It found the Tivo automatically and the IP looks right. The MAK worked on my other tivo and I pasted it directly from the tivo website...

*Figured out the problem here, it's the Tivo. It received an update recently and now no sharing is working. Can't get it to see my pytivo shares or anything. Sorry...*


----------



## d9357

worachj said:


> You were right, there were four repeat manual recordings that were not copied. I was able to copy the rest of the SPs. The order of the SPs was different than what was on the S3 but that's OK since with the 4 tuner Roamio I was going to change them anyway. I got all SPs including wishlists!


I had the same errors due to a few manual recording SPs on my HD. Glad to know that's all it was.

I'm wondering about the ordering, though. Conflicts shouldn't be a problem with the extra tuners, but I do depend on some channel-specific SPs being prioritized above more general wish list entries. I noticed that the out-of-order SP list from my HD appears in kmttg to be sorted on the "__priority__" value, when the "priority" value would give the correct order.

I tried tweaking the "__priority__" values in the saved SP file to reflect the correct order (based on "priority", although that starts at 0 and has gaps, so I set __priority__ to consecutive integers starting at 1) and loaded it, but kmttg simply lists the entries in the order they appear in the file (so the PRIORITY column reflects neither "priority" nor "__priority__"). I could reorder the entries in the file, but before going any further I'll ask:

When I do a "Copy" to my new Roamio, what priority values will it use? Is it safe to experiment (Copy all, Delete all, repeat) without tickling any known TiVo bugs?



> Great program! Thanks!


Can't agree more. Thanks, moyekj!

--dave


----------



## moyekj

The order of the saved SP JSONArray defines the priority order. The "__priority__" parameter is just a kmttg introduced helper parameter and will have no influence on the actual priority.


----------



## ThAbtO

Soapm said:


> Any idea what can be causing this? It found the Tivo automatically and the IP looks right. The MAK worked on my other tivo and I pasted it directly from the tivo website...
> 
> *Figured out the problem here, it's the Tivo. It received an update recently and now no sharing is working. Can't get it to see my pytivo shares or anything. Sorry...*


A reboot is in order, when you get any unexplained errors or anything unusual.
When you see "Pending Restart" in the Network status, when it receives an update, you do not need to wait until it reboots itself. Just restart it manually, no matter if you pull the plug or through the menu.


----------



## Soapm

ThAbtO said:


> A reboot is in order, when you get any unexplained errors or anything unusual.
> When you see "Pending Restart" in the Network status, when it receives an update, you do not need to wait until it reboots itself. Just restart it manually, no matter if you pull the plug or through the menu.


I rebooted several times and that thing still won't see the pyTivo shares. i turned sharing off on the website and kept connecting until the status was i,i,i,a the turned it back on until the status is a,a,a,a and it still won't see the pytivo shares. My tivoHD is fine but my premeir no longer shares or see's pyTivo.

So I signed up for the next release hoping it will fix the problem. The version I just received was the one from late October (fall release) so there is a newer OS currently being released. I sure hope that fixes it.

What Tivo should know, the only reason I keep the premier subscribed is because it records the shows I keep and archive. my TivoHD is the one we watch. If I can't get the shows off the box then there's no reason to have it sub'd. I'll just save that $12/mo...


----------



## ThAbtO

Soapm said:


> I rebooted several times and that thing still won't see the pyTivo shares. i turned sharing off on the website and kept connecting until the status was i,i,i,a the turned it back on until the status is a,a,a,a and it still won't see the pytivo shares. My tivoHD is fine but my premeir no longer shares or see's pyTivo.
> 
> So I signed up for the next release hoping it will fix the problem. The version I just received was the one from late October (fall release) so there is a newer OS currently being released. I sure hope that fixes it.
> 
> What Tivo should know, the only reason I keep the premier subscribed is because it records the shows I keep and archive. my TivoHD is the one we watch. If I can't get the shows off the box then there's no reason to have it sub'd. I'll just save that $12/mo...


If you are getting TTG: i,i,i, it seems to show that under DVR Preferences, the "Transfers" and/or "Downloads" boxes, in your tico.com account, were unchecked somehow. Perhaps if it was previously subscribed to Tivo service, then became unsubscribed and re-subscribed.

If they are turned off, then you cannot do any transferring to/from that Tivo.

If they are currently checked, try this:

 Uncheck the boxes. 
Force Tivo Connection to Tivo boxes.
Re-check those boxes.
Force another Tivo Connection.

For PyTivo, you can restart the server by running the commands to "Stop Service", then do "Start Service"


----------



## Soapm

The i,i,i,i, were my attempt to do this...



ThAbtO said:


> If they are turned off, then you cannot do any transferring to/from that Tivo.
> 
> If they are currently checked, try this:
> 
> Uncheck the boxes.
> Force Tivo Connection to Tivo boxes.
> Re-check those boxes.
> Force another Tivo Connection.


Anyway, I got a software update and all is happy now. I guess that previous OS got corrupted or something during install... thanks...


----------



## moyekj

v1p0k version is now released. Consult release_notes for details.


----------



## mattack

I'm still on 1p0j, doesn't look like the update changes this...

i just got a Roamio Plus. I got it up and subscribed (though it can't see the shows on my Premiere 4, yes I connected to the service several times -- it did realize it was subscribed).

I couldn't get their SP manager working (maybe for the same reason as above -- maybe it's not fully "set up").

So I tried to do this in kmttg. First of all, the kmttg configuration page doesn't mention the Remote tab at all.

Anyway, I figured out how to get the SP list saved from my Premiere 4 and load it to Roamio.. I select all rows (which is hard, since cmd-A doesn't work, I have to shift-click after selecting the first item and scrolling to the bottom).

Out of my 271 Season Passes (yes that's excessive), it seemed to copy only 61 of them.

Why is it not copying all of them and how do I make it do so?

The one bug I did find is that while you support wishlists (AWESOME!), my repeated attempts to copy the SP list makes duplicates, only for ARWLs.

Maybe I'm using kmttg wrong.


----------



## ThAbtO

I am using the current v1p0k version and the previous version until it was updated, but when I try to use v0p9i, my setting went bonkers. I had to reset the window size, columns and their sizes, also the jobs, stats windows.

It stayed that way even when I returned to the current version.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> Out of my 271 Season Passes (yes that's excessive), it seemed to copy only 61 of them.


 Were there error messages for the ones that failed? kmttg prints a message for each SP copy, success or failure. If you have any repeating manual SPs those don't work since there's insufficient data to do the copy. With all the C133 issues lately that could also be a problem as the TiVo servers need to be up and running properly for SP scheduling to work reliably.


----------



## mattack

Oh, do you mean that the SP copying really is "the same" as what the TiVo web page uses?

So I don't have to worry (paranoid) about some potential future incompatibility, esp after I sell the other one and no longer have the SPs?


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> Oh, do you mean that the SP copying really is "the same" as what the TiVo web page uses?
> 
> So I don't have to worry (paranoid) about some potential future incompatibility, esp after I sell the other one and no longer have the SPs?


No, it's not the same at all since for one the scheduling is immediate, but the series ID lookup done by the TiVo when scheduling SPs (even on TiVo itself) relies on TiVo servers rather than local guide data. As has become increasingly obvious lately, TiVo is relying more and more on servers for functionality rather than local guide data.


----------



## ALbino

One minor tweak thought: it would be great if when you went to Update Tools if it told you if you already had the latest version, just like when you try and update KMTTG. As it stands now it just asks if you want to install, regardless if you just installed them a minute ago.


----------



## moyekj

ALbino said:


> One minor tweak thought: it would be great if when you went to Update Tools if it told you if you already had the latest version, just like when you try and update KMTTG. As it stands now it just asks if you want to install, regardless if you just installed them a minute ago.


 I thought about it, but for tools it could be useful to be able to update in case you messed with tools under kmttg installation (I mess with them all the time but may be the exception). I suppose I could write a file to kmttg directory when tools are updated indicating version that was installed and then report that as part of the tools check, but still allow option to install anyway.


----------



## reneg

I updated to version v1p0k. In my kmttg work flow, when I file add a .Vprj file, it deletes the .Vprj file, but not the .mpg file. When I file add a .mpg file, it deletes the .mpg file, but not the .Vprj file. 

Any way that I can get kmttg to delete both the .Vprj file & the .mpg file?

Under File -> Configure, I have all the 'remove' check boxes checked.

My workflow is two phases:
Phase 1: Kmttg service does auto-transfer of metadata, decrypt, QS Fix, and ad detect for each show.
Phase 2 happens whenever I get around to it. Launch each .Vprj under VideoRedo, and verify ad-cuts, save .Vprj, then in kmttg add file and then start job with Ad cut, captions, and encode and custom checked.


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> I updated to version v1p0k. In my kmttg work flow, when I file add a .Vprj file, it deletes the .Vprj file, but not the .mpg file. When I file add a .mpg file, it deletes the .mpg file, but not the .Vprj file.
> 
> Any way that I can get kmttg to delete both the .Vprj file & the .mpg file?
> 
> Under File -> Configure, I have all the 'remove' check boxes checked.
> 
> My workflow is two phases:
> Phase 1: Kmttg service does auto-transfer of metadata, decrypt, QS Fix, and ad detect for each show.
> Phase 2 happens whenever I get around to it. Launch each .Vprj under VideoRedo, and verify ad-cuts, save .Vprj, then in kmttg add file and then start job with Ad cut, captions, and encode and custom checked.


 Looking at the code with flow broken down as you are doing I can see why files aren't deleted when starting from FILES tab. I've made changes to next release to accommodate that flow. NOTE: The right/expected starting file is the .mpg file, not the .VPrj file.


----------



## ALbino

moyekj said:


> I thought about it, but for tools it could be useful to be able to update in case you messed with tools under kmttg installation (I mess with them all the time but may be the exception). I suppose I could write a file to kmttg directory when tools are updated indicating version that was installed and then report that as part of the tools check, but still allow option to install anyway.


I can see that. I don't touch any of the tools, but I can definitely understand a need to "reset" everything back to default for a variety of reasons.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> Looking at the code with flow broken down as you are doing I can see why files aren't deleted when starting from FILES tab. I've made changes to next release to accommodate that flow. NOTE: The right/expected starting file is the .mpg file, not the .VPrj file.


Thanks, I'll take a look when the next release comes out.


----------



## tspofford

Kevin, after your (?) suggestion in another forum earlier today about transferring season passes (hereafter SP) from a Series3 to its Series5 replacement, I installed kmttg but find myself unable to display the Series3 SPs, only the recorded shows. I CAN see SPs on the Series5, using the Remote button. I've tried it with "use ipad style communications" both on and off for the Series3 (my understanding from the wiki is that it doesn't work for pre-Series4 boxes?). With it off, and the Series3 selected in the 3rd row, all I can see is recorded shows. With it on, and using the 3rd row Remote button, I can select the Series3, choose Season Passes, and refresh, but I get back Operation timed out, followed by a lengthy java socket error that's beyond my ability to interpret.

Can you suggest an approach that will let me get my SPs from my old Series3 to my new Series5? Thanks very much.

Sorry: kmttg on a Mac.


----------



## moyekj

For series 3 units you need to provide your TiVo.com login and password under configuration->TiVos tab in order for them to be visible in remote section. Don't enable the ipad feature for them.


----------



## berkinet

kmttg v1p0k
MacOS 10.9.1

After loading kmttg and selecting File->Configure... for the first time, I get


Code:


java.lang.NullPointerException
	at com.apple.laf.AquaComboBoxUI$1.itemStateChanged(AquaComboBoxUI.java:97)
	at javax.swing.JComboBox.fireItemStateChanged(JComboBox.java:1225)
	at javax.swing.JComboBox.selectedItemChanged(JComboBox.java:1282)
	at javax.swing.JComboBox.contentsChanged(JComboBox.java:1329)
	at javax.swing.AbstractListModel.fireContentsChanged(AbstractListModel.java:118)
	at javax.swing.DefaultComboBoxModel.setSelectedItem(DefaultComboBoxModel.java:93)
	at javax.swing.JComboBox.setSelectedItem(JComboBox.java:578)
	at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.configMain.read(configMain.java:849)
	at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.configMain.display(configMain.java:157)
	at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui$24.actionPerformed(gui.java:1006)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2018)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2341)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(DefaultButtonModel.java:402)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(DefaultButtonModel.java:259)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.doClick(AbstractButton.java:376)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicMenuItemUI.doClick(BasicMenuItemUI.java:833)
	at com.apple.laf.AquaMenuItemUI.doClick(AquaMenuItemUI.java:157)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicMenuItemUI$Handler.mouseReleased(BasicMenuItemUI.java:877)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Component.java:6505)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(JComponent.java:3320)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Component.java:6270)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Container.java:2229)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:4861)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2287)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4687)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Container.java:4832)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Container.java:4492)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Container.java:4422)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2273)
	at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Window.java:2719)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4687)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:735)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.access$200(EventQueue.java:103)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:694)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:692)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:76)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:87)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(EventQueue.java:708)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(EventQueue.java:706)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:76)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:705)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:242)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:161)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:150)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:146)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:138)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:91)

Subsequent attempts to open Configure all succeed.
Closing and re-opening the program causes the error agin.
100% repeatable.


----------



## berkinet

kmttg v1p0k
MacOS 10.9.1
Premier 4

Files downloaded with Transport Stream Format set fail to decode.



Code:


tivodecode failed (exit code: 138 ) - check command: /Users/rdp/Downloads/src/TiVo/kmttg/kmttg/tivodecode/tivodecode --mak MAK --no-verify --out "/Users/rdp/Downloads/TiVo/Taratata (12_12).mpg" "/Users/rdp/Downloads/TiVo/Taratata (12_12).TiVo" 
Encryption by QUALCOMM ;)

With Transport Stream Format unset, it works fine.

BTW, Thanks for an incredible useful program.


----------



## moyekj

berkinet said:


> kmttg v1p0k
> MacOS 10.9.1
> Premier 4
> 
> Files downloaded with Transport Stream Format set fail to decode.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tivodecode failed (exit code: 138 ) - check command: /Users/rdp/Downloads/src/TiVo/kmttg/kmttg/tivodecode/tivodecode --mak MAK --no-verify --out "/Users/rdp/Downloads/TiVo/Taratata (12_12).mpg" "/Users/rdp/Downloads/TiVo/Taratata (12_12).TiVo"
> Encryption by QUALCOMM ;)
> 
> With Transport Stream Format unset, it works fine.
> 
> BTW, Thanks for an incredible useful program.


 Yes, read the bolded note at the bottom of tooltip text in the configuration window for that setting where it says tivodecode doesn't support this TS .TiVo format.


----------



## moyekj

berkinet said:


> Subsequent attempts to open Configure all succeed.
> Closing and re-opening the program causes the error agin.
> 100% repeatable.


 I can't test Mac but I don't see such errors on Linux or Windows. When you first open configuration window under Visual tab does "look and feel" show any available selections?


----------



## berkinet

moyekj said:


> ...When you first open configuration window under Visual tab does "look and feel" show any available selections?


Yes, and I have chosen "Mac OS X" and that seems to be the problem. CDE/Motif works fine. I didn't try any others.

Oops on the Stream Transport... I didn't let the mouse linger long enough to see the tooltip.


----------



## moyekj

berkinet said:


> Yes, and I have chosen "Mac OS X" and that seems to be the problem. CDE/Motif works fine. I didn't try any others.


 Perhaps leaving as "default" avoids issues and leaves default OS X look?


----------



## berkinet

moyekj said:


> Perhaps leaving as "default" avoids issues and leaves default OS X look?


Sadly, no. Default shows _Metal_. Not really a big deal though. Mostly just wanted to let you know there was an issue.


----------



## wuzznuubi

I just realized I use this awesome program and don't even think about it since it works so well. Just wanted to say THANK YOU for developing this and keeping the support up. Happy Holidays.


----------



## berkinet

I have a Roamio+ and 2 Minis. I have entered the minis in kmttg so I can push a URL to them or use the remote. However, for most proposes, they seem to me to be no-ops as far as kmttg functionality is concerned. However, kmttg trays them like equals. This is especially annoying when I have to select the Roamio from a pulldown menu when it is really the only possible choice.

So, my request. Some means of either setting the TiVo device type, or setting a device's priority in kmttg. I suppose this would be managed on the Configuration->Tivos pane. Since the TiVos can be auto discovered, I guess there would have to be a means to mark a discovered device, or edit the device list.

Thanks for a great, fun, and endlessly cool tool.


----------



## moyekj

The Remote tabs "remember" the last TiVo selection when you close kmttg and start it at a later time. So if you leave selection on your Roamio+ it should come back to it next time. Other tip is if you edit config.ini file directly and put your Roamio+ 1st in the list then it will always be the 1st TiVo in NPL tab order as well as Remote cyclic order.


----------



## mattack

kmttg thinks my Roamio is named "DVR-DD84" (I think that's part of the service #). My other Tivos see it as "Roamio" (clever, I know). I have quit & relaunched of course, and even deleted it from kmttg's prefs & relaunched, it came back with the same name.

I even tried renaming it on Tivo's servers to a longer name, and I do see that longer name ("Roamioupdate") after entering the Roamio on the Premiere 4.. that was a few days ago that I renamed it.

Is there any way to get kmttg to recognize the 'real' name of this Tivo? Otherwise, everthing else is fine, and the increased download speeds from this even from the Premiere 4 are awesome.. (Though tangentially, I have realized that some glitches in programs were not in the original cable signal, and my Tivos are right on top of each other! In other words, I'm recording a lot of the same shows on both, and a few times had a show fail to download from one tivo due to a glitch but download from the other.) Since I've made sure the Roamio is unlikely to die soon, I'll clean off & sell my P4 at some point.


----------



## ThAbtO

mattack said:


> kmttg thinks my Roamio is named "DVR-DD84" (I think that's part of the service #). My other Tivos see it as "Roamio" (clever, I know). I have quit & relaunched of course, and even deleted it from kmttg's prefs & relaunched, it came back with the same name.
> 
> I even tried renaming it on Tivo's servers to a longer name, and I do see that longer name ("Roamioupdate") after entering the Roamio on the Premiere 4.. that was a few days ago that I renamed it.
> 
> Is there any way to get kmttg to recognize the 'real' name of this Tivo? Otherwise, everthing else is fine, and the increased download speeds from this even from the Premiere 4 are awesome.. (Though tangentially, I have realized that some glitches in programs were not in the original cable signal, and my Tivos are right on top of each other! In other words, I'm recording a lot of the same shows on both, and a few times had a show fail to download from one tivo due to a glitch but download from the other.) Since I've made sure the Roamio is unlikely to die soon, I'll clean off & sell my P4 at some point.


Reboot the Roamio.


----------



## berkinet

moyekj said:


> ...edit config.ini file directly and put your Roamio+ 1st in the list then it will always be the 1st TiVo in NPL tab order as well as Remote cyclic order.


That did it. Thanks.


----------



## lpwcomp

"Deny thy father and refuse thy name.'


----------



## mattack

ThAbtO said:


> Reboot the Roamio.


I'll try that, but I'm curious why other tivos saw the name change & kmttg doesn't.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> I'll try that, but I'm curious why other tivos saw the name change & kmttg doesn't.


 Upon name change the old name is still advertised along with new name - a long standing TiVo bug I think. Rebooting should fix that.


----------



## jcthorne

I am getting an odd error message from kmttg. When it attempts to delete a recording after downloading it, it cannot delete and gives the message 'recordingid not available for this entry'

Only happens on the roamio, deleting from the Premiere works as normal. I tried manually deleting the recording as well, get the same message.

Suggestions?


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> I am getting an odd error message from kmttg. When it attempts to delete a recording after downloading it, it cannot delete and gives the message 'recordingid not available for this entry'
> 
> Only happens on the roamio, deleting from the Premiere works as normal. I tried manually deleting the recording as well, get the same message.
> 
> Suggestions?


 You can't delete just 1 particular show on the Roamio or any/all shows? Make sure when after Refresh button that the 2nd "remote" job that runs after NPL retrieval is finished before attempting to delete.


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> You can't delete just 1 particular show on the Roamio or any/all shows? Make sure when after Refresh button that the 2nd "remote" job that runs after NPL retrieval is finished before attempting to delete.


Tried several and none would delete. Both jobs are complete and have tried refreshing several times. There is a network problem going on too as the Roamio is displaying a C133 error now. Not sure what is up.


----------



## moyekj

Try some of the Remote functions to see if RPC functionality is working at all for your Roamio. If you are getting C133 then "Search" and "Guide" probably will fail as well, but most other tabs should work. I don't recall if C133 error affects deleting shows on TiVo, but it might.


----------



## roadhowl

I've started having a strange problem with KMTTG. When I open the program, it opens minimized and will not open up or maximize. I've tried downloading and reinstalling the program as well as uninstalling java, rebooting and then reinstalling java, all with no change. The program seems to be running, because it popped up the box asking about the MAK and installing the tools when I re-setup KMTTG.
Any suggestions?


----------



## ALbino

Just a thought: can you alt+tab to it?


----------



## roadhowl

ALbino said:


> Just a thought: can you alt+tab to it?


Nope! Also tried right-clicking on it, double-clicking, etc. I'm flummoxed.


----------



## spaldingclan

I've tried using this program but everything I send to my PC is out of synch


----------



## moyekj

spaldingclan said:


> I've tried using this program but everything I send to my PC is out of synch


 You need to enable "QS Fix" task along with any other tasks you are using.


----------



## moyekj

roadhowl said:


> I've started having a strange problem with KMTTG. When I open the program, it opens minimized and will not open up or maximize. I've tried downloading and reinstalling the program as well as uninstalling java, rebooting and then reinstalling java, all with no change. The program seems to be running, because it popped up the box asking about the MAK and installing the tools when I re-setup KMTTG.
> Any suggestions?


 1st make sure java is not running in task manager. Kill it if necessary. Next click on "Documents" shortcut, then go to 1 level up from there and remove ".kmttg_settings" file. This is the file that remembers size & position info so maybe there's some odd settings there. Then start kmttg and see if problem is fixed.


----------



## jfrancini

As always, this is a wonderful program. Thank you for your efforts!

Even so, there's a nit I'd like to pick. I'd like to have a way to turn back on special characters in filenames. I record shows that always -- ALWAYS -- have any of apostrophes, semicolons, or question-marks in them (How It's Made - an apostrophe in the title, semicolons after each item that they discuss -- such as "Custom knee braces; Air Conditioners; Window Films; Motorcycle Exhaust Systems"), Through the Wormhole (every episode title is a question and therefore ends in a question mark, as in "Can we survive the death of the Sun?")

So I would vote for a way to re-enable allowing special characters and/or punctuation in file names again.


----------



## moyekj

jfrancini said:


> So I would vote for a way to re-enable allowing special characters and/or punctuation in file names again.


That is a can of worms I'm not touching and is done for good reason. If you really want it you can try making your own build of kmttg. The relevant code is in "removeSpecialChars" method in tivoFileName.java:
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/code/HEAD/tree/trunk/src/com/tivo/kmttg/main/tivoFileName.java

And instructions on how to build from source are here:
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/build_from_source/


----------



## roadhowl

moyekj said:


> 1st make sure java is not running in task manager. Kill it if necessary. Next click on "Documents" shortcut, then go to 1 level up from there and remove ".kmttg_settings" file. This is the file that remembers size & position info so maybe there's some odd settings there. Then start kmttg and see if problem is fixed.


The ".kmttg_settings" file did the job. Thanks very much!


----------



## ThAbtO

jfrancini said:


> As always, this is a wonderful program. Thank you for your efforts!
> 
> Even so, there's a nit I'd like to pick. I'd like to have a way to turn back on special characters in filenames. I record shows that always -- ALWAYS -- have any of apostrophes, semicolons, or question-marks in them (How It's Made - an apostrophe in the title, semicolons after each item that they discuss -- such as "Custom knee braces; Air Conditioners; Window Films; Motorcycle Exhaust Systems"), Through the Wormhole (every episode title is a question and therefore ends in a question mark, as in "Can we survive the death of the Sun?")
> 
> So I would vote for a way to re-enable allowing special characters and/or punctuation in file names again.


There are some characters that cannot be used in filenames, such as the Question Mark (?), Asterisk (*), Quotation Marks ("), but some may be used, period _(.), comma (,), Apostrophe (') on PCs. Not sure on the MACs.


----------



## lpwcomp

I am in the process of switching to VideoRedo for the decrypt and have encountered an issue. Since it uses VideoRedo Qsfix for this, it creates a .qsfix file that gets renamed to a .mpg file at the end. However, if the .mpg file already exists, the rename fails and the .qsfix file gets deleted. All of this w/o notice. Since I have "Overwrite existing files" enabled, this is not the expected behavior.


----------



## ALbino

Just out of curiosity, are there any benefits to using VideoRedo to decrypt?


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> I am in the process of switching to VideoRedo for the decrypt and have encountered an issue. Since it uses VideoRedo Qsfix for this, it creates a .qsfix file that gets renamed to a .mpg file at the end. However, if the .mpg file already exists, the rename fails and the .qsfix file gets deleted. All of this w/o notice. Since I have "Overwrite existing files" enabled, this is not the expected behavior.


 Doesn't sound right unless you have the .mpg file write protected or in use somehow such that it can't be deleted/replaced. As a test I did following experiment (on Windows Vista laptop):

Starting files:
file1.TiVo
file1.mpg

From FILES mode selected file1.TiVo and only enabled "decrypt" task (with VRD set to decrypt).
Clicked START and kmttg generated the file1.mpg.qsfix file and then renamed to file1.mpg without issue. I verified the date on file1.mpg was updated.


----------



## moyekj

ALbino said:


> Just out of curiosity, are there any benefits to using VideoRedo to decrypt?


 A couple of advantages I can think of:
1. VRD can handle decrypting TS .TiVo files properly
2. You can combine decrypt and QS Fix as 1 step


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Doesn't sound right unless you have the .mpg file write protected or in use somehow such that it can't be deleted/replaced. As a test I did following experiment (on Windows Vista laptop):
> 
> Starting files:
> file1.TiVo
> file1.mpg
> 
> From FILES mode selected file1.TiVo and only enabled "decrypt" task (with VRD set to decrypt).
> Clicked START and kmttg generated the file1.mpg.qsfix file and then renamed to file1.mpg without issue. I verified the date on file1.mpg was updated.


Possibly tied up by pyTiVo or Win 8 is doing something weird.

I just tried it again with both of my pyTiVos down.

This is the file I selected to decrypt:


Code:


Miss Fishers Murder Mysteries.S01E01.Cocaine Blues.TiVo	4.53 GB 	D:\Video

This is the log:


Code:


container=mpeg, video=mpeg2video
>> Running qsfix on C:\kmttgmpegs\Miss Fishers Murder Mysteries.S01E01.Cocaine Blues.mpg ...
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\kmttgmpegs\Miss Fishers Murder Mysteries.S01E01.Cocaine Blues.mpg" "C:\kmttgmpegs\Miss Fishers Murder Mysteries.S01E01.Cocaine Blues.mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\JL5282~1.SUT\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock8268540284528016202.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video 
qsfix job completed: 0:00:10
---DONE--- job=qsfix output=C:\kmttgmpegs\Miss Fishers Murder Mysteries.S01E01.Cocaine Blues.mpg.qsfix
(Renamed C:\kmttgmpegs\Miss Fishers Murder Mysteries.S01E01.Cocaine Blues.mpg.qsfix to C:\kmttgmpegs\Miss Fishers Murder Mysteries.S01E01.Cocaine Blues.mpg)

There are some odd things going on but I am too tired to pursue it further right now. Will get back on it after sleep.

I lied, I tried a couple more things, but based on the log, it sure looks like to me that if the mpg file already exists in the output directory, it never actually decrypts the .tivo file but simply runs qsfix on the .mpg file.

Don't pursue it any further at this point, unless you want to. I need to try a stock version of kmttg, assuming I can get it to work, since I suppose it's possible that my local mods are screwing something up although none of my code is in areas that should cause this particular problem.


----------



## RBeatse

I just upgraded a WIn7 PC to Win 8.1 and I'm trying to get KMTTG to work. I've installed Java and the application but when I click the jar file, I get a message that flashes on the screen that says (since it only flashes on the screen timing a screen shot is tough)

If you click the picture you can see the error message larger, sorry.



I have tried re-installing both Java and KMTTG and rebooting but I get the same message. Can anyone help?


----------



## moyekj

I can't really read the text in the picture but sounds to me like you are exploring inside the kmttg zip file and then double clicking on kmttg.jar which doesn't work. You have to fully extract the zip file to some location (don't put it under Program Files) and then double click on kmttg.jar there.


----------



## RBeatse

moyekj said:


> I can't really read the text in the picture but sounds to me like you are exploring inside the kmttg zip file and then double clicking on kmttg.jar which doesn't work. You have to fully extract the zip file to some location (don't put it under Program Files) and then double click on kmttg.jar there.


Thanks for looking but no, I have extracted it to a new locations, 2 different times to two separate locations and they all do the same thing. This makes me think it is a Java issue but I can't figure out what.

I went to Java dot com and downloaded from there and then I also went to the link provided in the instructions to make sure I also got the 32 bit version and installed that. None of those things have helped.


----------



## moyekj

Bring up a "cmd" window and execute the following (if I can read the text right in the image):


Code:


cd "c:\Users\Paula\Documents\kmttg_v10pk"
kmttg.jar

If executing kmttg.jar command doesn't work then try this instead:
java -jar kmttg.jar

This way you'll be able to read the error messages since the console window will remain.


----------



## lpwcomp

I installed and ran a stock kmttg and got the same result. If the .mpg file exists in the output directory, it just runs qsfix on that rather than decrypting the .tivo file.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> I installed and ran a stock kmttg and got the same result. If the .mpg file exists in the output directory, it just runs qsfix on that rather than decrypting the .tivo file.


 Not if you specifically start from .TiVo file in FILES tab. Let me look into it more closely. But I'm curious why you have existing .mpg file already along with .TiVo file?

EDIT: You're right it does pick up the .mpg file instead of .TiVo file as a starting point. But the rename still works for me.


----------



## moyekj

Looking at the current code, the "qsfix" task specifically starts by looking to qsfix the .mpg file if it exists, else the .TiVo file otherwise. This makes sense if you don't have at least a partial install of TiVo Desktop such that decrypting .TiVo files is not possible. So not sure if changing to look for .TiVo file 1st is the right thing to do here. I suppose if the context is from "decrypt" task then that would be a reasonable thing to do, but for general "qsfix" probably not.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Not if you specifically start from .TiVo file in FILES tab. Let me look into it more closely. But I'm curious why you have existing .mpg file already along with .TiVo file?


Transitioning from ps download/tivodecode to ts download/VideoRedo.



moyekj said:


> EDIT: You're right it does pick up the .mpg file instead of .TiVo file as a starting point. But the rename still works for me.


At this point I have no idea what is actually happening. I had assumed that the rename wasn't happening based on the date _*and*_ the fact that the _*content*_ of the .mpg was not changing. The rename may be happening and the date not changing may be some weirdness with Win 8.1.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> Looking at the current code, the "qsfix" task specifically starts by looking to qsfix the .mpg file if it exists, else the .TiVo file otherwise. This makes sense if you don't have at least a partial install of TiVo Desktop such that decrypting .TiVo files is not possible. So not sure if changing to look for .TiVo file 1st is the right thing to do here. I suppose if the context is from "decrypt" task then that would be a reasonable thing to do, but for general "qsfix" probably not.


 I checked in some changes just now that if running qsfix in context of "decrypt" task, then look for .TiVo file as starting point instead of .mpg file. Original logic still applies assuming starting point as .mpg file when it exists if running qsfix from "qsfix" task context.
If you svn update and build from source again you can test the change.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> I checked in some changes just now that if running qsfix in context of "decrypt" task, then look for .TiVo file as starting point instead of .mpg file. Original logic still applies assuming starting point as .mpg file when it exists if running qsfix from "qsfix" task context.
> If you svn update and build from source again you can test the change.


Thanks for the quick response. It may be awhile before I can test it. There appears to be a conflict with my mods and more recent releases. I am still running v1p0k_beta.

I may have to start over and re-apply my mods by hand. This is using Eclipse Kepler release.


----------



## RBeatse

moyekj said:


> Bring up a "cmd" window and execute the following (if I can read the text right in the image):
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cd "c:\Users\Paula\Documents\kmttg_v10pk"
> kmttg.jar
> 
> If executing kmttg.jar command doesn't work then try this instead:
> java -jar kmttg.jar
> 
> This way you'll be able to read the error messages since the console window will remain.


So this is the error I get

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Paula>cd ..

C:\Users>cd ..

C:\>cd c:\kmttg

c:\kmttg>kmttg.jar
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: C:\kmttg\kmttg/jar
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: C:\kmttg\kmttg.jar
at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
Could not find the main class: C:\kmttg\kmttg.jar. Program will exit.

c:\kmttg>java -jar kmttg.jar
'java' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

c:\kmttg>

Any thoughts?


----------



## moyekj

The NoClassDefFoundError error usually happens when default class is not defined in a manifest file. However, kmttg.jar has proper manifest file which properly defines the main class:
Main-Class: com.tivo.kmttg.main.kmttg

So not sure why your Java installation is not finding it...

Try this. You first have to figure out full path to javaw.exe which you can do with command:
ftype jarfile

For me above returns:
jarfile="C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\javaw.exe" -jar "%1" %*

Then take the full path to javaw.exe and add -cp kmttg.jar com.tivo.kmttg.main.kmttg which explicitly defines the class to use. i.e. In example above it would be:
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\javaw.exe" -cp kmttg.jar com.tivo.kmttg.main.kmttg

(Do above from your c:\kmttg folder)


----------



## RBeatse

Well, I did as you asked and I got the same message but as soon as it put the error message out it started the program. So, I guess it is working?!? THANK YOU, either way!!

c:\kmttg>"C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\javaw.exe" -cp kmttg.jar com.tivo
.kmttg.main.kmttg

c:\kmttg>kmttg.jar
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: C:\kmttg\kmttg/jar
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: C:\kmttg\kmttg.jar
at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
Could not find the main class: C:\kmttg\kmttg.jar. Program will exit.

c:\kmttg>


----------



## lpwcomp

RBeatse said:


> So this is the error I get
> 
> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
> (c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\Paula>cd ..
> 
> C:\Users>cd ..
> 
> C:\>cd c:\kmttg
> 
> c:\kmttg>kmttg.jar
> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: C:\kmttg\kmttg/jar
> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: C:\kmttg\kmttg.jar
> at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
> at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
> at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
> at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
> Could not find the main class: C:\kmttg\kmttg.jar. Program will exit.
> 
> c:\kmttg>java -jar kmttg.jar
> 'java' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
> operable program or batch file.
> 
> c:\kmttg>
> 
> Any thoughts?





RBeatse said:


> Well, I did as you asked and I got the same message but as soon as it put the error message out it started the program. So, I guess it is working?!? THANK YOU, either way!!
> 
> c:\kmttg>"C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\javaw.exe" -cp kmttg.jar com.tivo
> .kmttg.main.kmttg
> 
> c:\kmttg>kmttg.jar
> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: C:\kmttg\kmttg/jar
> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: C:\kmttg\kmttg.jar
> at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
> at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
> at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
> at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
> Could not find the main class: C:\kmttg\kmttg.jar. Program will exit.
> 
> c:\kmttg>


It looks to me like Java is not properly installed on your system.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> I checked in some changes just now that if running qsfix in context of "decrypt" task, then look for .TiVo file as starting point instead of .mpg file. Original logic still applies assuming starting point as .mpg file when it exists if running qsfix from "qsfix" task context.
> If you svn update and build from source again you can test the change.


Once again, thanks for the quick response. After figuring out what my problem was (I needed to update the entire project, not just the src), I managed to build a working version and it works fine. I then re-applied my patch and it also works fine.

Edit: The date thing does indeed appear to be a Win 8(.1?) "feature", wherein if you rename a file to an already existing file, it keeps the create date of the existing file.


----------



## moyekj

v1p0l version is now released with a few fixes & changes. YouTube App launch changed to html version instead of flash version.
Consult release_notes Wiki page for details.


----------



## rgr

I've really only started using kmttg since installing a roamio - it would have been useful with my old series 3, but I didn't know about it since I never needed to look for the transfer functionality. Now that I've found it, it's my go-to remote for TiVo.

Two questions:
1) is there a kmttg app for android? It does so much more than the apps out there and seems small and portable enough to be able to be ported.

2) kmttg can transfer more than other TiVo methods - can you expand it to allow for complete transfer of relevant files on a hard drive upgrade? I'm talking about wishlists, thumbs up/down, files created during guided setup, other personal settings?

Thanks for the great app!!


----------



## moyekj

Pretty much everything useful I know what to do with RPC operations is included in some form in kmttg. Probably about 80% of the RPC functions that I know of are not authorized to run with iOS/Android authentication level, so functionality we have is limited and is all based on reverse engineering.

Best Android App I know of is arantius' TiVo Commander which is a better version than what TiVo offers. I have no interest in working on an Android version of anything and the TTG related tasks are not well suited to run on that kind of platform anyway.


----------



## christheman

moyekj said:


> Looking at the current code, the "qsfix" task specifically starts by looking to qsfix the .mpg file if it exists, else the .TiVo file otherwise. This makes sense if you don't have at least a partial install of TiVo Desktop such that decrypting .TiVo files is not possible. So not sure if changing to look for .TiVo file 1st is the right thing to do here. I suppose if the context is from "decrypt" task then that would be a reasonable thing to do, but for general "qsfix" probably not.


Hi and Happy New Year.

I'll second that. I "qsfix" with VRD. Although it is not a dealbreaker either way I look at it, I'd rather be required to manually delete or rename any existing MPG, in lieu of accidentally overwriting the file which would necessitate a complete re-run somewhere else.


----------



## lpwcomp

christheman said:


> Hi and Happy New Year.
> 
> I'll second that. I "qsfix" with VRD. Although it is not a dealbreaker either way I look at it, I'd rather be required to manually delete or rename any existing MPG, in lieu of accidentally overwriting the file which would necessitate a complete re-run somewhere else.


I'm not complaining you understand since I _*think*_ things are working the way I want them to now, and maybe I'm dense, but I fail to understand the logic here. If I have the "Overwrite existing files" option checked and I tell kmttg to begin the process with a specific file or TiVo recording, why would I want it to use existing files in lieu of the ones created by the process?


----------



## ThAbtO

Suggestion:

There should be a new option for Web show query so spaces can be removed.

IE: Charlie's Angels

Currently this will result in "Charlies+Angels" when a web site page would need "CharliesAngels"

I currently use www.EpGuides.com for TV episode information and the above example would need the URL to be "www.epguides.com/CharliesAngels", (not cap case sensitive).


----------



## christheman

lpwcomp said:


> I'm not complaining you understand since I _*think*_ things are working the way I want them to now, and maybe I'm dense, but I fail to understand the logic here. If I have the "Overwrite existing files" option checked and I tell kmttg to begin the process with a specific file or TiVo recording, why would I want it to use existing files in lieu of the ones created by the process?


It has been a while since I last looked, but I think that only applies to pre-existing .tivo files on the computer, as per Tivo-to-computer KMTTG transfer. If that gets interrupted then it will obviously need to be replaced with a whole file.

The other possibility that I am understanding being an .mpg file (for many, this would be the QSF output). So theoretically if a movie is downloaded and QSF'd a second time by accident, then the QSF subroutine would detect an existing .mpg and not overwrite it, saving the user a bit of extra time. Or costing them, depending on how you look at it.

I could be wrong about some of this since I run it with the "overwrite" checkbox deselected and the "delete decrypted .tivo file" selected, but it would seem to me that the same logic that applies to the .tivo file would also need to explicitly be defined by the programmer to apply to the .mpg file as well (if so desired).


----------



## christheman

ThAbtO said:


> Suggestion:
> 
> There should be a new option for Web show query so spaces can be removed.
> 
> IE: Charlie's Angels
> 
> Currently this will result in "Charlies+Angels" when a web site page would need "CharliesAngels"
> 
> I currently use www.EpGuides.com for TV episode information and the above example would need the URL to be "www.epguides.com/CharliesAngels", (not cap case sensitive).


A simple checkbox near that on the config page should suffice. BTW, the idea for that "jump-to-IMDB" shortcut was one of my big contributions to society.


----------



## moyekj

christheman said:


> It has been a while since I last looked, but I think that only applies to pre-existing .tivo files on the computer, as per Tivo-to-computer KMTTG transfer. If that gets interrupted then it will obviously need to be replaced with a whole file.
> 
> The other possibility that I am understanding being an .mpg file (for many, this would be the QSF output). So theoretically if a movie is downloaded and QSF'd a second time by accident, then the QSF subroutine would detect an existing .mpg and not overwrite it, saving the user a bit of extra time. Or costing them, depending on how you look at it.
> 
> I could be wrong about some of this since I run it with the "overwrite" checkbox deselected and the "delete decrypted .tivo file" selected, but it would seem to me that the same logic that applies to the .tivo file would also need to explicitly be defined by the programmer to apply to the .mpg file as well (if so desired).


The change I made only applies to the "decrypt" task. If you are running "qsfix" task the old logic of looking at .mpg file 1st still applies. This makes sense to me since purpose of decrypt task is to decrypt .TiVo file.


----------



## lpwcomp

christheman said:


> It has been a while since I last looked, but I think that only applies to pre-existing .tivo files on the computer, as per Tivo-to-computer KMTTG transfer. If that gets interrupted then it will obviously need to be replaced with a whole file.


The option is at the bottom of the "File Settings" screen and so presumably it refers to _*all*_ files created during processing. And that's the way it did work until I switched to VideoRedo.



christheman said:


> The other possibility that I am understanding being an .mpg file (for many, this would be the QSF output). So theoretically if a movie is downloaded and QSF'd a second time by accident, then the QSF subroutine would detect an existing .mpg and not overwrite it, saving the user a bit of extra time. Or costing them, depending on how you look at it.|


_*Most*_ of the time, the reason you are redoing everything is because there was a problem with the end result. If you know an interim file is good, start there and re-run from that point. In addition, anyone using tivodecode will have the .mpg file created by the decrypt step. If you're using VideoRedo, the .mpg was created by qsfix so whyy are you running it through qsfix _*again*_.



christheman said:


> I could be wrong about some of this since I run it with the "overwrite" checkbox deselected and the "delete decrypted .tivo file" selected, but it would seem to me that the same logic that applies to the .tivo file would also need to explicitly be defined by the programmer to apply to the .mpg file as well (if so desired).


AFAICT, that's the way it does work for the most part, unless you are using VideoRedo. It seems to me that to do otherwise assumes that the user made a mistake and wasn't trying to rerun the process starting at an earlier point and thus didn't _*really*_ want to overwrite that file despite checking the "Overwrite existing files" box.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> The change I made only applies to the "decrypt" task. If you are running "qsfix" task the old logic of looking at .mpg file 1st still applies. This makes sense to me since purpose of decrypt task is to decrypt .TiVo file.


I don't mean to be difficult, but it still makes no sense to me. As I noted in my prior post, if you're using VideoRedo, then the .mpg file was _*created*_ by qsfix. If I'm using tivodecode and want to start with the decrypted .mpg, I would have selected that file rather than the .tivo file.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> I don't mean to be difficult, but it still makes no sense to me. As I noted in my prior post, if you're using VideoRedo, then the .mpg file was _*created*_ by qsfix. If I'm using tivodecode and want to start with the decrypted .mpg, I would have selected that file rather than the .tivo file.


 As I said before, you're assuming TD is installed so that qsfix will work with .tivo file which may not be the case. In any case, I don't see the problem here. If you want to qsfix .tivo file simply start with it and choose "decrypt" task and it will do what you want.


----------



## christheman

lpwcomp said:


> The option is at the bottom of the "File Settings" screen and so presumably it refers to _*all*_ files created during processing. And that's the way it did work until I switched to VideoRedo.


That would explain things a bit since I also use VideoRedo. I haven't used KMTTG without it for quite some time.



> _*Most*_ of the time, the reason you are redoing everything is because there was a problem with the end result. If you know an interim file is good, start there and re-run from that point. In addition, anyone using tivodecode will have the .mpg file created by the decrypt step. If you're using VideoRedo, the .mpg was created by qsfix so whyy are you running it through qsfix _*again*_.


I am often up late at night when I work on this, like right now. By the time I have some quiet time to myself, it is usually hours after I start the QSF transfers so I sometimes lose track.



> AFAICT, that's the way it does work for the most part, unless you are using VideoRedo. It seems to me that to do otherwise assumes that the user made a mistake and wasn't trying to rerun the process starting at an earlier point and thus didn't _*really*_ want to overwrite that file despite checking the "Overwrite existing files" box.


----------



## truegalbklyn

Have they really done away completely with the option to pause a show and start downloading from the pause point? Why did they do that?


----------



## lpwcomp

truegalbklyn said:


> Have they really done away completely with the option to pause a show and start downloading from the pause point? Why did they do that?


To sell more TiVos?

Actually, it may not have been deliberate. The probably just changed thw way something works and didn't care that this was one of the side effects.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> As I said before, you're assuming TD is installed so that qsfix will work with .tivo file which may not be the case. In any case, I don't see the problem here. If you want to qsfix .tivo file simply start with it and choose "decrypt" task and it will do what you want.


Actually, it doesn't. What I want to do is feed the .tivo file directly to VRD adscan/adcut-encode. To this end, I have metadata, Ad Detect, Ad Cut and Encode selected. Neither decrypt nor QS fix is selected. I also have the relevant VRD options selected. Unfortunately, kmttg looks for the .mpg file and uses it if it exists. If it doesn't exist, it forces a qsfix to create one.

If you could just point me to the routine wherein it makes that decision, I am perfectly fine with adding to my local mods. I've already found the place in adscan.java to mod that I _*think*_ will get me what I want.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Actually, it doesn't. What I want to do is feed the .tivo file directly to VRD adscan/adcut-encode. To this end, I have metadata, Ad Detect, Ad Cut and Encode selected. Neither decrypt nor QS fix is selected. I also have the relevant VRD options selected. Unfortunately, kmttg looks for the .mpg file and uses it if it exists. If it doesn't exist, it forces a qsfix to create one.
> 
> If you could just point me to the routine wherein it makes that decision, I am perfectly fine with adding to my local mods. I've already found the place in adscan.java to mod that I _*think*_ will get me what I want.


 Yes, that's the right file to modify. But FYI comskip usually gives better commercial detection results but of course cannot operate on .TiVo files.


----------



## Hyrax

lpwcomp said:


> What I want to do is feed the .tivo file directly to VRD adscan/adcut-encode.


Does 'adscan/adcut' actually work for you? I've found that both adscan and comskip make enough mistakes that I need to manually review and edit where I want the cuts. There are almost always a minute or two cut from every show (and a lot more from sports events) that should not be cut. I must be doing something wrong if it works nearly perfectly for you.


----------



## moyekj

Hyrax said:


> I must be doing something wrong if it works nearly perfectly for you.


 I've never heard of either one working even close to perfectly for anyone, at least not without tweaking. Personally I find it quicker to bypass automated ad detection completely and manually find the cuts myself using VRD editing. I also make sure to make the cuts on I-Frames only such that VRD doesn't have to re-encode around any of the cut points.


----------



## ALbino

How can you tell in VRD if it's an I-Frame?


----------



## moyekj

ALbino said:


> How can you tell in VRD if it's an I-Frame?


 From VRD GUI enable View->Display On Screen Information and in top left corner VRD will show the frame type (I for I-Frames). Plus what I do is under Tools->Options->Navigation I set unshifted right/left arrows to "Move next I-Frame" and shifted right/left arrows to "Move 0.5 Seconds". With that unshifted arrow setup I can jump only between I-Frames when using left/right arrow keys. So when editing I will drag the selection point bar to get close to commercial point, then use left/right arrow keys to fine tune to the exact I-Frame to cut on.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> From VRD GUI enable View->Display On Screen Information and in top left corner VRD will show the frame type (I for I-Frames). Plus what I do is under Tools->Options->Navigation I set unshifted right/left arrows to "Move next I-Frame" and shifted right/left arrows to "Move 0.5 Seconds". With that unshifted arrow setup I can jump only between I-Frames when using left/right arrow keys. So when editing I will drag the selection point bar to get close to commercial point, then use left/right arrow keys to fine tune to the exact I-Frame to cut on.


I use up/down for frames, left/right for 1 sec, pgup/dn for 30 sec, mouse wheel for 1/2 sec.


----------



## cherry ghost

I gave up on Comskip about 6 months ago and just use Mpg2Cut2 now to manually cut.


----------



## lpwcomp

Hyrax said:


> Does 'adscan/adcut' actually work for you? I've found that both adscan and comskip make enough mistakes that I need to manually review and edit where I want the cuts. There are almost always a minute or two cut from every show (and a lot more from sports events) that should not be cut. I must be doing something wrong if it works nearly perfectly for you.





moyekj said:


> I've never heard of either one working even close to perfectly for anyone, at least not without tweaking. Personally I find it quicker to bypass automated ad detection completely and manually find the cuts myself using VRD editing. I also make sure to make the cuts on I-Frames only such that VRD doesn't have to re-encode around any of the cut points.


It doesn't work perfectly and I never said it did, but so far, AFAICT, it has not cut anything it shouldn't have, merely left stuff that could have been cut.

I use kmmttg mostly for unattended auto transfer-push to a remote TiVo 2. I am hoping to use adscan/adcut to reduce the network traffic and thus the time it takes for the xfer.

For my local archiving purposes, I'll probably only use kmttg for the xfer to the PC and creation of the metadata and then run VRD manually.


----------



## lpwcomp

For manual purposes, I have found adscan to be an excellent starting point.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Suggestion:
> 
> There should be a new option for Web show query so spaces can be removed.
> 
> IE: Charlie's Angels
> 
> Currently this will result in "Charlies+Angels" when a web site page would need "CharliesAngels"
> 
> I currently use www.EpGuides.com for TV episode information and the above example would need the URL to be "www.epguides.com/CharliesAngels", (not cap case sensitive).


 kmttg is UTF8 encoding title to make the web query which is the logical way to do things and the default imdb query understands.

So Charlie's Angels would become:
Charlie%27s+Angels

So kmttg default imdb query would become the following which works:
www.imdb.com/find?s=all&q=Charlie's+Angels

There must be a syntax where epguides.com accepts a proper url encoding. For request of just getting rid of spaces that wouldn't be sufficient as the ' encodes to %27, etc.


----------



## lpwcomp

Let me preface this with the fact that I loathe Win 8, but I suppose these problems exist in prior versions.

Anyway, to the issue. I am unable to get VRD to run when invoked by the kmttg service. Here is what I am seeing in the log:



Code:


2014_01_03_11:04:41 NOTE: D:\Video\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.TiVo: size=1336.57 MB elapsed=0:02:41 (69.64 Mbps)
2014_01_03_11:04:41 ---DONE--- job=download output=D:\Video\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.TiVo
2014_01_03_11:04:44 NOTE: container=mpeg, video=mpeg2video
2014_01_03_11:04:44 >> Running qsfix on D:\Video\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.TiVo ...
2014_01_03_11:04:44 C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "D:\Video\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.TiVo" "C:\kmttgmpegs\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.mpg.qsfix" "/l:C:\Users\J. L. Sutherland\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock2972422086245256262.tmp" /m /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video 
2014_01_03_11:04:46 ERROR: qsfix failed (exit code: 3 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "D:\Video\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.TiVo" "C:\kmttgmpegs\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.mpg.qsfix" "/l:C:\Users\J. L. Sutherland\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock2972422086245256262.tmp" /m /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video 
2014_01_03_11:04:46 ERROR: ? Unable to open file/project: D:\Video\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.TiVo
2014_01_03_11:04:48 ERROR: mpeg file not found: C:\kmttgmpegs\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.mpg
2014_01_03_11:04:50 NOTE: OVERWRITING EXISTING FILE: D:\Video\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.mpg
2014_01_03_11:04:50 ERROR: VRD combine Ad Cut & Encode option selected but .Vprj file doesn't exist: C:\kmttgmpegs\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.VPrj

I have the kmttg service set to run on the same account that the system is running. I have tried disabling both Avasti and the Windows fire wall with bo change. I have run VRD "As Administrator" multiple times. I'm obviously doing something wrong.

Note: My local changes to kmttg to use .tivo file w/o the separate dcrypt step are not in place.


----------



## moyekj

Sounds like VRD in service mode cannot see/access file for some reason:
D:\Video\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.TiVo

Is volume D a network drive? If so try specifying location in kmttg as //host/path instead.

I'm assuming in GUI mode it works properly with above file? Does changing location of .TiVo files to C volume allow it to work in service mode or same error?

Other long shot thing to try is enable "Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once" setting in kmttg which will run VRD in non-silent mode (so you will see VRD windows appearing). Doubt it will help but worth a shot.


----------



## BH9244

I'm sure someone will promptly point out that I have missed something obvious so apologies in advance if that is the case. But I'm interested in whether there is a means to export listings in kmttg such as the To-Do List etc.. Thanks


----------



## ALbino

moyekj said:


> From VRD GUI enable View->Display On Screen Information and in top left corner VRD will show the frame type (I for I-Frames). Plus what I do is under Tools->Options->Navigation I set unshifted right/left arrows to "Move next I-Frame" and shifted right/left arrows to "Move 0.5 Seconds". With that unshifted arrow setup I can jump only between I-Frames when using left/right arrow keys. So when editing I will drag the selection point bar to get close to commercial point, then use left/right arrow keys to fine tune to the exact I-Frame to cut on.


Very cool! Thanks.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Sounds like VRD in service mode cannot see/access file for some reason:
> D:\Video\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.TiVo
> 
> Is volume D a network drive? If so try specifying location in kmttg as //host/path instead.


It is a local SATA drive on this machine.



moyekj said:


> I'm assuming in GUI mode it works properly with above file? Does changing location of .TiVo files to C volume allow it to work in service mode or same error?


Yes, it works fine in the GUI. Changing to C drive made no difference.

This is in the VRD log for a kmttg GUI initiated run:



Code:


2014-01-03 18:13:46 Decoder support lib: 7.0 build 205.58, ippvcg9_l.lib
2014-01-03 18:13:46 Image   support lib: 7.0 build 205.58, ippvcg9_l.lib
2014-01-03 18:13:47 VideoReDo TVSuite started. Licensed to: JA-M073HG-GGCYVA, Version: 4.21.6.674 - Dec 12 2013, AVP On (00cf0070-4}
2014-01-03 18:13:47 Starting up with silent and batch: 1  0
2014-01-03 18:13:47 Destruct CVideoReDoDlgAutoProxy
2014-01-03 18:17:00 Decoder support lib: 7.0 build 205.58, ippvcg9_l.lib
2014-01-03 18:17:00 Image   support lib: 7.0 build 205.58, ippvcg9_l.lib
2014-01-03 18:17:00 VideoReDo TVSuite started. Licensed to: JA-M073HG-GGCYVA, Version: 4.21.6.674 - Dec 12 2013, AVP On (00cf0070-4}
2014-01-03 18:17:00 Starting up with silent and batch: 0  367d7a8
2014-01-03 18:17:01 TS ReadProgramMapTables, seeking to: 467158568
2014-01-03 18:17:01 TS ReadProgramMapTables, seeking to: 934317136
2014-01-03 18:17:01  
           ***** Loading: C:\Video\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.TiVo

2014-01-03 18:17:01 Setting Batch QSF flag.
2014-01-03 18:17:01 Opening: C:\Video\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.TiVo in QuickStream Fix Mode.




moyekj said:


> Other long shot thing to try is enable "Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once" setting in kmttg which will run VRD in non-silent mode (so you will see VRD windows appearing). Doubt it will help but worth a shot.


Was already enabled. Tried with it disabled. No change.

Seeing this in the VRD log:



Code:


2014-01-03 17:20:58 VideoReDo TVSuite started. Licensed to: JA-M073HG-GGCYVA, Version: 4.21.6.674 - Dec 12 2013, AVP On (00cf0070-4}
2014-01-03 17:20:58 Starting up with silent and batch: 0  239c988
2014-01-03 17:20:58 Tivo reader open error: 0x80071771, file: C:\Video\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.TiVo
2014-01-03 17:20:58 Tivo reader open error: 0x80071771, file: C:\Video\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.TiVo
2014-01-03 17:20:58 COM open error for file: C:\Video\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.TiVo, Error: Tivo file open error, please check your media access key.

Is it possible that there is some weird timing problem wherein the server initiated VRD job is reading the .tivo file before it is actually complete?

I'm also curious about difference in the two commands.

This is from the GUI log:


Code:


C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\Video\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.TiVo" "C:\kmttgmpegs\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\JL5282~1.SUT\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock9047896989165215547.tmp /m /c:mpeg

This is from auto.log.0:



Code:


C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\Video\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.TiVo" "C:\kmttgmpegs\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.mpg.qsfix" "/l:C:\Users\J. L. Sutherland\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock7546112818664612495.tmp" /m /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video

When I bring up the VRD Gui and open the .tivo file, I get this in the VRD log:



Code:


2014-01-03 18:03:23 TS ReadProgramMapTables, seeking to: 467158568
2014-01-03 18:03:23 TS ReadProgramMapTables, seeking to: 934317136
2014-01-03 18:03:23  
           ***** Loading: C:\Video\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.TiVo

2014-01-03 18:03:24 Using display driver: VMR9
2014-01-03 18:03:24 VMR 9 (Windowless), MEDIASUBTYPE_YV12 
2014-01-03 18:03:24 VMR 9 (Windowless), MEDIASUBTYPE_YV12

Followed by the rest of the processing messages.


----------



## moyekj

BH9244 said:


> I'm sure someone will promptly point out that I have missed something obvious so apologies in advance if that is the case. But I'm interested in whether there is a means to export listings in kmttg such as the To-Do List etc.. Thanks


 With current release you can explicitly export Season Passes and Channel lineups to CSV files. Adding CSV export for ToDo list would be fairly easy to add.


----------



## BH9244

moyekj said:


> With current release you can explicitly export Season Passes and Channel lineups to CSV files. Adding CSV export for ToDo list would be fairly easy to add.


Having that capability would be nice for the Now Playing Lists as well if that's also a possibility.. Thanks for considering it..


----------



## moyekj

BH9244 said:


> Having that capability would be nice for the Now Playing Lists as well if that's also a possibility.. Thanks for considering it..


 For NPL you can crudely get a copy by selecting all entries in table (Ctrl-A in Windows) and then copying to clipboard (Ctrl-C in Windows) and pasting into some document. I'll have to think about NPL export to CSV.

Just curious though why NPL and ToDo lists would be useful in spreadsheet form, especially since they are so dynamic?


----------



## BH9244

moyekj said:


> For NPL you can crudely get a copy by selecting all entries in table (Ctrl-A in Windows) and then copying to clipboard (Ctrl-C in Windows) and pasting into some document. I'll have to think about NPL export to CSV.
> 
> Just curious though why NPL and ToDo lists would be useful in spreadsheet form, especially since they are so dynamic?


For me it would be useful in the event of a hardware failure to know what was stored on the unit or scheduled to record.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> ...Is it possible that there is some weird timing problem wherein the server initiated VRD job is reading the .tivo file before it is actually complete?...


 Don't think so, or I would have had a lot more issue reports, and I've never seen this specific problem myself, plus in GUI mode the timing should be almost identical.

Are you able to process any file with VRD in service mode? It's looking like a permissions problem of some sort where VRD can't read your files while in service mode. You can test without kmttg having to re-download .TiVo files by temporarily turning off "Overwrite existing files" option. You may also have to clear auto.history entries so that auto matches aren't skipped.


----------



## elprice7345

I'm trying to add hard subtitles to a video using kmttg to pull to my TiVo Premiere through pyTivo.

I would like to re-encode the video once into a format, including the hard subs, so pyTivo doesnt have to re-encode it again when the video is pulled

My original video is currently in an mkv container with soft subtitles. MediaInfo for original file is attached.

I used MKVExtractGUI2 to extract the subs to an srt file.

I then tried to alter the kmttg encoding file moyekj provided here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9816706#post9816706 and combine it with a pyTivo transcoding profile.

My encoding profile:


Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
convert mkv to TiVo mpeg2 with hardcoded subs, AC3 audio, MP2 video

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -i SRTFILE -scodec mov_text -threads CPU_CORES -acodec ac3 -vcodec mpeg2video -b 28500k -maxrate 30000k -bufsize 4096k -ab 448k -ar 48000 -copyts -map 0:0 -map 0:1 -fflags genpts -f dvd OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
mpg

The video processes correctly and looks fine, but still doesnt have subtitles. MediaInfo for resulting file is attached.

What am I missing?


----------



## lpwcomp

Based on this thread which google found when I searched on error 0x80071771, and the fact that the error changes, both in the kmttg auto.log.0:



Code:


2014_01_04_15:23:25 NOTE: container=mpeg, video=mpeg2video
2014_01_04_15:23:25 >> Running qsfix on D:\Video\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.TiVo ...
2014_01_04_15:23:25 C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "D:\Video\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.TiVo" "C:\kmttgmpegs\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.mpg.qsfix" "/l:C:\Users\J. L. Sutherland\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock5273737965836127034.tmp" /m /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video 
2014_01_04_15:23:27 ERROR: qsfix failed (exit code: 4 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "D:\Video\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.TiVo" "C:\kmttgmpegs\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.mpg.qsfix" "/l:C:\Users\J. L. Sutherland\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock5273737965836127034.tmp" /m /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video 
2014_01_04_15:23:27 ERROR: ? Problem opening output file: C:\kmttgmpegs\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.mpg.qsfix
2014_01_04_15:23:27 ERROR: *BADPROFILE*

and in the VRD log:



Code:


2014-01-04 15:23:27 VideoReDo TVSuite started. Licensed to: JA-M073HG-GGCYVA, Version: 4.21.6.674 - Dec 12 2013, AVP On (00cf0070-5}
2014-01-04 15:23:27 Starting up with silent and batch: 0  242dc80
2014-01-04 15:23:27  
           ***** Loading: D:\Video\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.TiVo

2014-01-04 15:23:27 Setting Batch QSF flag.
2014-01-04 15:23:27 Starting stream open for: D:\Video\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.TiVo
2014-01-04 15:23:27 Opening: D:\Video\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.TiVo in QuickStream Fix Mode.
2014-01-04 15:23:27 After aStream open.
2014-01-04 15:23:27 Is DVRMS: 0.
2014-01-04 15:23:27 Tivo reader open error: 0x80071771, file: D:\Video\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.TiVo
2014-01-04 15:23:27 Setting output options from profile: Audio Recode Required
MPEG2 Program Stream
2014-01-04 15:23:27 ProfileSupport::SetVideoFrametRate failed - Invalid MPEG-2 frame rate: 0
2014-01-04 15:23:27 Destruct CVideoReDoDlgAutoProxy

it appears that when VideoReDo is invoked by the kmttg service, it cannot get the MAK and thus cannot decrypt the .tivo file.


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> I'm trying to add hard subtitles to a video using kmttg to pull to my TiVo Premiere through pyTivo.
> ....
> What am I missing?


With ffmpeg, the key is having a fonts configuration file and telling ffmpeg where it can find it. So 1st you need a fonts.conf file:


Code:


<?xml version="1.0"?>
<!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">
<!-- /etc/fonts/fonts.conf file to configure system font access -->
<fontconfig>

<!--
   DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE.
   IT WILL BE REPLACED WHEN FONTCONFIG IS UPDATED.
   LOCAL CHANGES BELONG IN 'local.conf'.

   The intent of this standard configuration file is to be adequate for
   most environments.  If you have a reasonably normal environment and
   have found problems with this configuration, they are probably
   things that others will also want fixed.  Please submit any
   problems to the fontconfig bugzilla system located at fontconfig.org

   Note that the normal 'make install' procedure for fontconfig is to
   replace any existing fonts.conf file with the new version.  Place
   any local customizations in local.conf which this file references.

   Keith Packard
-->

<!-- Font directory list -->

   <dir>./</dir>
   <dir>WINDOWSFONTDIR</dir>
   <dir>~/.fonts</dir>

<!--
  Accept deprecated 'mono' alias, replacing it with 'monospace'
-->
   <match target="pattern">
      <test qual="any" name="family">
         <string>mono</string>
      </test>
      <edit name="family" mode="assign">
         <string>monospace</string>
      </edit>
   </match>

<!--
  Accept alternate 'sans serif' spelling, replacing it with 'sans-serif'
-->
   <match target="pattern">
      <test qual="any" name="family">
         <string>sans serif</string>
      </test>
      <edit name="family" mode="assign">
         <string>sans-serif</string>
      </edit>
   </match>

<!--
  Accept deprecated 'sans' alias, replacing it with 'sans-serif'
-->
   <match target="pattern">
      <test qual="any" name="family">
         <string>sans</string>
      </test>
      <edit name="family" mode="assign">
         <string>sans-serif</string>
      </edit>
   </match>

<!--
  Load local system customization file
-->
   <include ignore_missing="yes">conf.d</include>

<!-- Font cache directory list -->

   <cachedir>WINDOWSTEMPDIR_FONTCONFIG_CACHE</cachedir>
   <cachedir>~/.fontconfig</cachedir>

   <config>
<!--
  These are the default Unicode chars that are expected to be blank
  in fonts.  All other blank chars are assumed to be broken and
  won't appear in the resulting charsets
-->
      <blank>
         <int>0x0020</int>   <!-- SPACE -->
         <int>0x00A0</int>   <!-- NO-BREAK SPACE -->
         <int>0x00AD</int>   <!-- SOFT HYPHEN -->
         <int>0x034F</int>   <!-- COMBINING GRAPHEME JOINER -->
         <int>0x0600</int>   <!-- ARABIC NUMBER SIGN -->
         <int>0x0601</int>   <!-- ARABIC SIGN SANAH -->
         <int>0x0602</int>   <!-- ARABIC FOOTNOTE MARKER -->
         <int>0x0603</int>   <!-- ARABIC SIGN SAFHA -->
         <int>0x06DD</int>   <!-- ARABIC END OF AYAH -->
         <int>0x070F</int>   <!-- SYRIAC ABBREVIATION MARK -->
         <int>0x115F</int>   <!-- HANGUL CHOSEONG FILLER -->
         <int>0x1160</int>   <!-- HANGUL JUNGSEONG FILLER -->
         <int>0x1680</int>   <!-- OGHAM SPACE MARK -->
         <int>0x17B4</int>   <!-- KHMER VOWEL INHERENT AQ -->
         <int>0x17B5</int>   <!-- KHMER VOWEL INHERENT AA -->
         <int>0x180E</int>   <!-- MONGOLIAN VOWEL SEPARATOR -->
         <int>0x2000</int>   <!-- EN QUAD -->
         <int>0x2001</int>   <!-- EM QUAD -->
         <int>0x2002</int>   <!-- EN SPACE -->
         <int>0x2003</int>   <!-- EM SPACE -->
         <int>0x2004</int>   <!-- THREE-PER-EM SPACE -->
         <int>0x2005</int>   <!-- FOUR-PER-EM SPACE -->
         <int>0x2006</int>   <!-- SIX-PER-EM SPACE -->
         <int>0x2007</int>   <!-- FIGURE SPACE -->
         <int>0x2008</int>   <!-- PUNCTUATION SPACE -->
         <int>0x2009</int>   <!-- THIN SPACE -->
         <int>0x200A</int>   <!-- HAIR SPACE -->
         <int>0x200B</int>   <!-- ZERO WIDTH SPACE -->
         <int>0x200C</int>   <!-- ZERO WIDTH NON-JOINER -->
         <int>0x200D</int>   <!-- ZERO WIDTH JOINER -->
         <int>0x200E</int>   <!-- LEFT-TO-RIGHT MARK -->
         <int>0x200F</int>   <!-- RIGHT-TO-LEFT MARK -->
         <int>0x2028</int>   <!-- LINE SEPARATOR -->
         <int>0x2029</int>   <!-- PARAGRAPH SEPARATOR -->
         <int>0x202A</int>   <!-- LEFT-TO-RIGHT EMBEDDING -->
         <int>0x202B</int>   <!-- RIGHT-TO-LEFT EMBEDDING -->
         <int>0x202C</int>   <!-- POP DIRECTIONAL FORMATTING -->
         <int>0x202D</int>   <!-- LEFT-TO-RIGHT OVERRIDE -->
         <int>0x202E</int>   <!-- RIGHT-TO-LEFT OVERRIDE -->
         <int>0x202F</int>   <!-- NARROW NO-BREAK SPACE -->
         <int>0x205F</int>   <!-- MEDIUM MATHEMATICAL SPACE -->
         <int>0x2060</int>   <!-- WORD JOINER -->
         <int>0x2061</int>   <!-- FUNCTION APPLICATION -->
         <int>0x2062</int>   <!-- INVISIBLE TIMES -->
         <int>0x2063</int>   <!-- INVISIBLE SEPARATOR -->
         <int>0x206A</int>   <!-- INHIBIT SYMMETRIC SWAPPING -->
         <int>0x206B</int>   <!-- ACTIVATE SYMMETRIC SWAPPING -->
         <int>0x206C</int>   <!-- INHIBIT ARABIC FORM SHAPING -->
         <int>0x206D</int>   <!-- ACTIVATE ARABIC FORM SHAPING -->
         <int>0x206E</int>   <!-- NATIONAL DIGIT SHAPES -->
         <int>0x206F</int>   <!-- NOMINAL DIGIT SHAPES -->
         <int>0x2800</int>   <!-- BRAILLE PATTERN BLANK -->
         <int>0x3000</int>   <!-- IDEOGRAPHIC SPACE -->
         <int>0x3164</int>   <!-- HANGUL FILLER -->
         <int>0xFEFF</int>   <!-- ZERO WIDTH NO-BREAK SPACE -->
         <int>0xFFA0</int>   <!-- HALFWIDTH HANGUL FILLER -->
         <int>0xFFF9</int>   <!-- INTERLINEAR ANNOTATION ANCHOR -->
         <int>0xFFFA</int>   <!-- INTERLINEAR ANNOTATION SEPARATOR -->
         <int>0xFFFB</int>   <!-- INTERLINEAR ANNOTATION TERMINATOR -->
      </blank>
<!--
  Rescan configuration every 30 seconds when FcFontSetList is called
-->
      <rescan>
         <int>30</int>
      </rescan>
   </config>
</fontconfig>

Then tell ffmpeg where you can find it:
set FC_CONFIG_DIR=<full_path_to_fonts.conf_dir_here>
set FONTCONFIG_PATH=<full_path_to_fonts.conf_dir_here
set FONTCONFIG_FILE=fonts.conf

Then to get hard subs in the output video include the following as part of ffmpeg command:
-vf "subtitles=inputFile.srt"

(inputFile.mpg and inputFile.srt need to be in the same directory).

To get this working within kmttg you will need to set the above font variables as global environment variables.


----------



## mlippert

lpwcomp said:


> it appears that when VideoReDo is invoked by the kmttg service, it cannot get the MAK and thus cannot decrypt the .tivo file.


James,
Another thought. IIRC VideoRedo uses parts of the TivoDesktop to do the decoding. Is it possible that your service account can't access those parts?


----------



## ThAbtO

mlippert said:


> James,
> Another thought. IIRC VideoRedo uses parts of the TivoDesktop to do the decoding. Is it possible that your service account can't access those parts?


VRD needs Desktop fully/partially installed to recognize .TiVo files.


----------



## moyekj

mlippert said:


> James,
> Another thought. IIRC VideoRedo uses parts of the TivoDesktop to do the decoding. Is it possible that your service account can't access those parts?


 The kmttg service should be set to run using same account that VRD GUI is run as which supposedly should take care of that. Perhaps James needs to double-check that service is indeed running under proper account.


----------



## ThAbtO

I was just looking on KMTTG's Recently Deleted folder and notice something quirky. Is this normal?

On my S3 HD (652), the Deleted date all says 12/31/69 4:00pm. 
On Roamio, it displays the correct deleted dates.


----------



## moyekj

S3 information can only come from tivo.com, not the unit itself, so could be information is not saved properly @tivo.com. series 4 & later units the information comes from the local units themselves via RPC.


----------



## lpwcomp

mlippert said:


> James,
> Another thought. IIRC VideoRedo uses parts of the TivoDesktop to do the decoding. Is it possible that your service account can't access those parts?


It appears to either not be able to get the MAK or is getting the wrong MAK. I suppose it is also possible that it cannot access the dll it needs to use



moyekj said:


> The kmttg service should be set to run using same account that VRD GUI is run as which supposedly should take care of that. Perhaps James needs to double-check that service is indeed running under proper account.


I have the kmttg service set to run on the same account I use when I first bring up the system, .\J. L. Sutherland
(it's actually NIMITZ\J. L. Sutherland but the system insists on changing NIMITZ (my computer's name) to .)

When I ran the decrypt from the kmttg GUI, the service ran the adscan & adcut-encode steps with no problem.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> It appears to either not be able to get the MAK or is getting the wrong MAK. I suppose it is also possible that it cannot access the dll it needs to use
> 
> I have the kmttg service set to run on the same account I use when I first bring up the system, .\J. L. Sutherland
> (it's actually NIMITZ\J. L. Sutherland but the system insists on changing NIMITZ (my computer's name) to .)
> 
> When I ran the decrypt from the kmttg GUI, the service ran the adscan & adcut-encode steps with no problem.


 Just to be absolutely sure, while kmttg service is running and processing, watch the Task Manager for "cscript.exe" and make sure it is running as correct user. Although in your case since it seems to fail quickly so it may be hard to catch. Best to have Task Manager sorting by name and scrolled such that processes starting with "c" are visible. If it's running with correct username then I don't know what the issue is. I just verified service mode runs are working for me with latest VRD TVSuite version on my Windows Vista laptop.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Just to be absolutely sure, while kmttg service is running and processing, watch the Task Manager for "cscript.exe" and make sure it is running as correct user. Although in your case since it seems to fail quickly so it may be hard to catch. Best to have Task Manager sorting by name and scrolled such that processes starting with "c" are visible. If it's running with correct username then I don't know what the issue is. I just verified service mode runs are working for me with latest VRD TVSuite version on my Windows Vista laptop.


I did see "cscript.exe" flash by briefly and it looked to be running as the correct user. I also did the decrypt manually, unchecked "Overwrite Existing Files", and had the service do the adscan adcut-encode and cscript definitely ran as .\J. L. Sutherland.

I'm also out of ideas. Did I mention how much I loathe Win 8?


----------



## lpwcomp

One other piece of information, of which the significance is unknown. Icould not run the following in a regular command prompt:


Code:


C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "D:\Video\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.TiVo" "C:\kmttgmpegs\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.mpg.qsfix" "/l:C:\Users\J. L. Sutherland\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock4893369525229399174.tmp" /m /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video

I had to open a Command Prompt (Admin).


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> One other piece of information, of which the significance is unknown. Icould not run the following in a regular command prompt:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "D:\Video\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.TiVo" "C:\kmttgmpegs\Top Chef.S11E12.Mississippi Mud Bugs.mpg.qsfix" "/l:C:\Users\J. L. Sutherland\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock4893369525229399174.tmp" /m /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video
> 
> I had to open a Command Prompt (Admin).


 So your account doesn't have admin permissions? If not then perhaps that could be the problem.


----------



## elprice7345

> With ffmpeg, the key is having a fonts configuration file and telling ffmpeg where it can find it. So 1st you need a fonts.conf file:


I'm making progress with the subs, but I'm getting this error now:


Code:


OVERWRITING EXISTING FILE: F:\TiVo\MP4\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.mpg
>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'ff_tivo_subtitles' TO FILE F:\TiVo\MP4\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.mpg ...
C:\Users\Public\Documents\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -y -i "G:\Video\TV Shows\The Returned\Season 01\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.mkv" -i "G:\Video\TV Shows\The Returned\Season 01\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.srt" -scodec mov_text -threads 8 -acodec ac3 -vcodec mpeg2video -vf subtitles= "G:\Video\TV Shows\The Returned\Season 01\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.srt" -b 28500k -maxrate 30000k -bufsize 4096k -ab 448k -ar 48000 -copyts -fflags genpts -f dvd "F:\TiVo\MP4\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.mpg" 
encoding failed (exit code: 1 ) - check command: C:\Users\Public\Documents\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -y -i "G:\Video\TV Shows\The Returned\Season 01\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.mkv" -i "G:\Video\TV Shows\The Returned\Season 01\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.srt" -scodec mov_text -threads 8 -acodec ac3 -vcodec mpeg2video -vf subtitles= "G:\Video\TV Shows\The Returned\Season 01\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.srt" -b 28500k -maxrate 30000k -bufsize 4096k -ab 448k -ar 48000 -copyts -fflags genpts -f dvd "F:\TiVo\MP4\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.mpg" 
ffmpeg version N-53033-g56ba331 Copyright (c) 2000-2013 the FFmpeg developers
  built on May 13 2013 22:18:29 with gcc 4.7.3 (GCC)
  configuration: --enable-gpl --enable-version3 --disable-w32threads --enable-avisynth --enable-bzlib --enable-fontconfig --enable-frei0r --enable-gnutls --enable-iconv --enable-libass --enable-libbluray --enable-libcaca --enable-libfreetype --enable-libgsm --enable-libilbc --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libopencore-amrnb --enable-libopencore-amrwb --enable-libopenjpeg --enable-libopus --enable-librtmp --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libsoxr --enable-libspeex --enable-libtheora --enable-libtwolame --enable-libvo-aacenc --enable-libvo-amrwbenc --enable-libvorbis --enable-libvpx --enable-libx264 --enable-libxavs --enable-libxvid --enable-zlib
  libavutil      52. 31.100 / 52. 31.100
  libavcodec     55.  9.100 / 55.  9.100
  libavformat    55.  7.100 / 55.  7.100
  libavdevice    55.  0.100 / 55.  0.100
  libavfilter     3. 65.100 /  3. 65.100
  libswscale      2.  3.100 /  2.  3.100
  libswresample   0. 17.102 /  0. 17.102
  libpostproc    52.  3.100 / 52.  3.100
Input #0, matroska,webm, from 'G:\Video\TV Shows\The Returned\Season 01\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.mkv':
  Metadata:
    creation_time   : 2013-11-28 21:11:53
  Duration: 00:54:58.05, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 5678 kb/s
    Chapter #0.0: start 0.000000, end 576.360000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:00:00.000
    Chapter #0.1: start 576.360000, end 1081.720000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:09:36.360
    Chapter #0.2: start 1081.720000, end 1710.440000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:18:01.720
    Chapter #0.3: start 1710.440000, end 2363.280000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:28:30.440
    Chapter #0.4: start 2363.280000, end 2825.160000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:39:23.280
    Chapter #0.5: start 2825.160000, end 3298.048000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:47:05.160
    Stream #0:0(eng): Video: h264 (High), yuv420p, 1280x720, SAR 1:1 DAR 16:9, 25 fps, 25 tbr, 1k tbn, 50 tbc (default)
    Stream #0:1(fre): Audio: dts (DTS), 48000 Hz, 5.1(side), fltp, 1536 kb/s (default)
    Metadata:
      title           : DTS 5.1
    Stream #0:2(eng): Subtitle: subrip (default) (forced)
Input #1, srt, from 'G:\Video\TV Shows\The Returned\Season 01\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.srt':
  Duration: N/A, bitrate: N/A
    Stream #1:0: Subtitle: subrip
Codec AVOption threads () specified for output file #0 (G:\Video\TV Shows\The Returned\Season 01\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.srt) has not been used for any stream. The most likely reason is either wrong type (e.g. a video option with no video streams) or that it is a private option of some encoder which was not actually used for any stream.
Please use -b:a or -b:v, -b is ambiguous
[mp2 @ 04d3ad60] bitrate 448 is not allowed in mp2
Output #0, srt, to 'G:\Video\TV Shows\The Returned\Season 01\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.srt':
    Chapter #0.0: start 0.000000, end 576.360000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:00:00.000
    Chapter #0.1: start 576.360000, end 1081.720000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:09:36.360
    Chapter #0.2: start 1081.720000, end 1710.440000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:18:01.720
    Chapter #0.3: start 1710.440000, end 2363.280000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:28:30.440
    Chapter #0.4: start 2363.280000, end 2825.160000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:39:23.280
    Chapter #0.5: start 2825.160000, end 3298.048000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:47:05.160
    Stream #0:0(eng): Subtitle: mov_text (default) (forced)
Output #1, dvd, to 'F:\TiVo\MP4\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.mpg':
    Chapter #1.0: start 0.000000, end 576.360000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:00:00.000
    Chapter #1.1: start 576.360000, end 1081.720000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:09:36.360
    Chapter #1.2: start 1081.720000, end 1710.440000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:18:01.720
    Chapter #1.3: start 1710.440000, end 2363.280000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:28:30.440
    Chapter #1.4: start 2363.280000, end 2825.160000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:39:23.280
    Chapter #1.5: start 2825.160000, end 3298.048000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:47:05.160
    Stream #1:0(eng): Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 1280x720 [SAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], q=2-31, 28500 kb/s, 90k tbn, 25 tbc (default)
    Stream #1:1(fre): Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, stereo, s16, 448 kb/s (default)
    Metadata:
      title           : DTS 5.1
Stream mapping:
  Stream #0:2 -> #0:0 (subrip -> mov_text)
  Stream #0:0 -> #1:0 (h264 -> mpeg2video)
  Stream #0:1 -> #1:1 (dca -> mp2)
Error while opening encoder for output stream #1:1 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height

What else am I missing?


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> So your account doesn't have admin permissions? If not then perhaps that could be the problem.


That's one of the things that has me confused as it _*is*_ an "Administrator" account.


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> What else am I missing?


It's a little tricky integrating into kmttg, but I came up with something that works and where you can avoid setting system variables for fonts. The key is to use a .bat file to do the encoding. So I created a "ff_tivo_subtitles.bat" file and from the encoding profile call it as follows (put ff_tivo_subtitles.bat under the kmttg encode folder):

ff_tivo_subtitles.enc:


Code:


<description>
mpeg2 encode with hard subs from .srt file

<command>
PWDencode\ff_tivo_subtitles.bat INPUT SRTFILE OUTPUT FFMPEG CPU_CORES

<extension>
mpeg

ff_tivo_subtitles.bat:


Code:


set FC_CONFIG_DIR=%~dp0
set FONTCONFIG_PATH=%~dp0
set FONTCONFIG_FILE=fonts.conf
set INPUT=%1
set SRTFILE="%~n2%~x2"
set OUTPUT=%3
set FFMPEG=%4
set CPU_CORES=%5
cd "%~dp2"
%FFMPEG% -y -i %INPUT% -threads %CPU_CORES% -acodec ac3 -vcodec mpeg2video -vf subtitles=%SRTFILE% -b 28500k -maxrate 30000k -bufsize 4096k -ab 448k -ar 48000 -copyts -fflags genpts -f dvd %OUTPUT%

For completeness and future post reference I include fonts.conf file here again:


Code:


<?xml version="1.0"?>
<!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">
<!-- /etc/fonts/fonts.conf file to configure system font access -->
<fontconfig>

<!--
   DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE.
   IT WILL BE REPLACED WHEN FONTCONFIG IS UPDATED.
   LOCAL CHANGES BELONG IN 'local.conf'.

   The intent of this standard configuration file is to be adequate for
   most environments.  If you have a reasonably normal environment and
   have found problems with this configuration, they are probably
   things that others will also want fixed.  Please submit any
   problems to the fontconfig bugzilla system located at fontconfig.org

   Note that the normal 'make install' procedure for fontconfig is to
   replace any existing fonts.conf file with the new version.  Place
   any local customizations in local.conf which this file references.

   Keith Packard
-->

<!-- Font directory list -->

   <dir>./</dir>
   <dir>WINDOWSFONTDIR</dir>
   <dir>~/.fonts</dir>

<!--
  Accept deprecated 'mono' alias, replacing it with 'monospace'
-->
   <match target="pattern">
      <test qual="any" name="family">
         <string>mono</string>
      </test>
      <edit name="family" mode="assign">
         <string>monospace</string>
      </edit>
   </match>

<!--
  Accept alternate 'sans serif' spelling, replacing it with 'sans-serif'
-->
   <match target="pattern">
      <test qual="any" name="family">
         <string>sans serif</string>
      </test>
      <edit name="family" mode="assign">
         <string>sans-serif</string>
      </edit>
   </match>

<!--
  Accept deprecated 'sans' alias, replacing it with 'sans-serif'
-->
   <match target="pattern">
      <test qual="any" name="family">
         <string>sans</string>
      </test>
      <edit name="family" mode="assign">
         <string>sans-serif</string>
      </edit>
   </match>

<!--
  Load local system customization file
-->
   <include ignore_missing="yes">conf.d</include>

<!-- Font cache directory list -->

   <cachedir>WINDOWSTEMPDIR_FONTCONFIG_CACHE</cachedir>
   <cachedir>~/.fontconfig</cachedir>

   <config>
<!--
  These are the default Unicode chars that are expected to be blank
  in fonts.  All other blank chars are assumed to be broken and
  won't appear in the resulting charsets
-->
      <blank>
         <int>0x0020</int>   <!-- SPACE -->
         <int>0x00A0</int>   <!-- NO-BREAK SPACE -->
         <int>0x00AD</int>   <!-- SOFT HYPHEN -->
         <int>0x034F</int>   <!-- COMBINING GRAPHEME JOINER -->
         <int>0x0600</int>   <!-- ARABIC NUMBER SIGN -->
         <int>0x0601</int>   <!-- ARABIC SIGN SANAH -->
         <int>0x0602</int>   <!-- ARABIC FOOTNOTE MARKER -->
         <int>0x0603</int>   <!-- ARABIC SIGN SAFHA -->
         <int>0x06DD</int>   <!-- ARABIC END OF AYAH -->
         <int>0x070F</int>   <!-- SYRIAC ABBREVIATION MARK -->
         <int>0x115F</int>   <!-- HANGUL CHOSEONG FILLER -->
         <int>0x1160</int>   <!-- HANGUL JUNGSEONG FILLER -->
         <int>0x1680</int>   <!-- OGHAM SPACE MARK -->
         <int>0x17B4</int>   <!-- KHMER VOWEL INHERENT AQ -->
         <int>0x17B5</int>   <!-- KHMER VOWEL INHERENT AA -->
         <int>0x180E</int>   <!-- MONGOLIAN VOWEL SEPARATOR -->
         <int>0x2000</int>   <!-- EN QUAD -->
         <int>0x2001</int>   <!-- EM QUAD -->
         <int>0x2002</int>   <!-- EN SPACE -->
         <int>0x2003</int>   <!-- EM SPACE -->
         <int>0x2004</int>   <!-- THREE-PER-EM SPACE -->
         <int>0x2005</int>   <!-- FOUR-PER-EM SPACE -->
         <int>0x2006</int>   <!-- SIX-PER-EM SPACE -->
         <int>0x2007</int>   <!-- FIGURE SPACE -->
         <int>0x2008</int>   <!-- PUNCTUATION SPACE -->
         <int>0x2009</int>   <!-- THIN SPACE -->
         <int>0x200A</int>   <!-- HAIR SPACE -->
         <int>0x200B</int>   <!-- ZERO WIDTH SPACE -->
         <int>0x200C</int>   <!-- ZERO WIDTH NON-JOINER -->
         <int>0x200D</int>   <!-- ZERO WIDTH JOINER -->
         <int>0x200E</int>   <!-- LEFT-TO-RIGHT MARK -->
         <int>0x200F</int>   <!-- RIGHT-TO-LEFT MARK -->
         <int>0x2028</int>   <!-- LINE SEPARATOR -->
         <int>0x2029</int>   <!-- PARAGRAPH SEPARATOR -->
         <int>0x202A</int>   <!-- LEFT-TO-RIGHT EMBEDDING -->
         <int>0x202B</int>   <!-- RIGHT-TO-LEFT EMBEDDING -->
         <int>0x202C</int>   <!-- POP DIRECTIONAL FORMATTING -->
         <int>0x202D</int>   <!-- LEFT-TO-RIGHT OVERRIDE -->
         <int>0x202E</int>   <!-- RIGHT-TO-LEFT OVERRIDE -->
         <int>0x202F</int>   <!-- NARROW NO-BREAK SPACE -->
         <int>0x205F</int>   <!-- MEDIUM MATHEMATICAL SPACE -->
         <int>0x2060</int>   <!-- WORD JOINER -->
         <int>0x2061</int>   <!-- FUNCTION APPLICATION -->
         <int>0x2062</int>   <!-- INVISIBLE TIMES -->
         <int>0x2063</int>   <!-- INVISIBLE SEPARATOR -->
         <int>0x206A</int>   <!-- INHIBIT SYMMETRIC SWAPPING -->
         <int>0x206B</int>   <!-- ACTIVATE SYMMETRIC SWAPPING -->
         <int>0x206C</int>   <!-- INHIBIT ARABIC FORM SHAPING -->
         <int>0x206D</int>   <!-- ACTIVATE ARABIC FORM SHAPING -->
         <int>0x206E</int>   <!-- NATIONAL DIGIT SHAPES -->
         <int>0x206F</int>   <!-- NOMINAL DIGIT SHAPES -->
         <int>0x2800</int>   <!-- BRAILLE PATTERN BLANK -->
         <int>0x3000</int>   <!-- IDEOGRAPHIC SPACE -->
         <int>0x3164</int>   <!-- HANGUL FILLER -->
         <int>0xFEFF</int>   <!-- ZERO WIDTH NO-BREAK SPACE -->
         <int>0xFFA0</int>   <!-- HALFWIDTH HANGUL FILLER -->
         <int>0xFFF9</int>   <!-- INTERLINEAR ANNOTATION ANCHOR -->
         <int>0xFFFA</int>   <!-- INTERLINEAR ANNOTATION SEPARATOR -->
         <int>0xFFFB</int>   <!-- INTERLINEAR ANNOTATION TERMINATOR -->
      </blank>
<!--
  Rescan configuration every 30 seconds when FcFontSetList is called
-->
      <rescan>
         <int>30</int>
      </rescan>
   </config>
</fontconfig>

Note that subtitles=file.srt cannot be a full path due to ffmpeg issue, so the encode.bat file above gets around that problem by changing to the srt file directory and then uses just the file + extension without the full path.

EDIT: I cleaned things up a little from original post so that you don't need to hardcode anything in the .bat file. Just make sure the fonts.conf file goes in the kmttg "encode" folder along with the .bat & .enc files.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> That's one of the things that has me confused as it _*is*_ an "Administrator" account.


One good test to try is to see if you can run VRD on non .TiVo files in service mode. So temporarily switch back to non TS downloads and using tivodecode for decrypt, and include "qsfix" task. That way "qsfix" will be run on decrypted mpeg file so MAK access won't be needed by VRD.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> One good test to try is to see if you can run VRD on non .TiVo files in service mode. So temporarily switch back to non TS downloads and using tivodecode for decrypt, and include "qsfix" task. That way "qsfix" will be run on decrypted mpeg file so MAK access won't be needed by VRD.


Everything runs fine as long as I don't try to use VRD to decrypt.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Everything runs fine as long as I don't try to use VRD to decrypt.


 So I guess it would be good to know if anyone else running Windows 8 has same issue or if the issue is localized to your setup. I don't have Windows 8 to test with, but I have tested XP, Vista and 7 and know those work. If you have a machine available with older Windows OS would be interesting to try it on that.

If someone here is using VRD decrypt in kmttg service mode under Windows 8 please post.


----------



## elprice7345

> Note that subtitles=file.srt cannot be a full path due to ffmpeg issue, so the encode.bat file above gets around that problem by changing to the srt file directory and then uses just the file + extension without the full path.


Thanks very much for all your help moyekj! 

I followed your instructions and still get an error:


Code:


OVERWRITING EXISTING FILE: F:\TiVo\MP4\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.mpg
>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'ff_tivo_subtitles' TO FILE F:\TiVo\MP4\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.mpg ...
C:\Users\Public\Documents\kmttg\encode\ff_tivo_subtitles.bat "G:\Video\TV Shows\The Returned\Season 01\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.mkv" "G:\Video\TV Shows\The Returned\Season 01\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.srt" "F:\TiVo\MP4\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.mpg" C:\Users\Public\Documents\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe 8 
encoding failed (exit code: 1 ) - check command: C:\Users\Public\Documents\kmttg\encode\ff_tivo_subtitles.bat "G:\Video\TV Shows\The Returned\Season 01\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.mkv" "G:\Video\TV Shows\The Returned\Season 01\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.srt" "F:\TiVo\MP4\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.mpg" C:\Users\Public\Documents\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe 8 
ffmpeg version N-53033-g56ba331 Copyright (c) 2000-2013 the FFmpeg developers
  built on May 13 2013 22:18:29 with gcc 4.7.3 (GCC)
  configuration: --enable-gpl --enable-version3 --disable-w32threads --enable-avisynth --enable-bzlib --enable-fontconfig --enable-frei0r --enable-gnutls --enable-iconv --enable-libass --enable-libbluray --enable-libcaca --enable-libfreetype --enable-libgsm --enable-libilbc --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libopencore-amrnb --enable-libopencore-amrwb --enable-libopenjpeg --enable-libopus --enable-librtmp --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libsoxr --enable-libspeex --enable-libtheora --enable-libtwolame --enable-libvo-aacenc --enable-libvo-amrwbenc --enable-libvorbis --enable-libvpx --enable-libx264 --enable-libxavs --enable-libxvid --enable-zlib
  libavutil      52. 31.100 / 52. 31.100
  libavcodec     55.  9.100 / 55.  9.100
  libavformat    55.  7.100 / 55.  7.100
  libavdevice    55.  0.100 / 55.  0.100
  libavfilter     3. 65.100 /  3. 65.100
  libswscale      2.  3.100 /  2.  3.100
  libswresample   0. 17.102 /  0. 17.102
  libpostproc    52.  3.100 / 52.  3.100
Input #0, matroska,webm, from 'G:\Video\TV Shows\The Returned\Season 01\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.mkv':
  Metadata:
    creation_time   : 2013-11-28 21:11:53
  Duration: 00:54:58.05, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 5678 kb/s
    Chapter #0.0: start 0.000000, end 576.360000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:00:00.000
    Chapter #0.1: start 576.360000, end 1081.720000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:09:36.360
    Chapter #0.2: start 1081.720000, end 1710.440000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:18:01.720
    Chapter #0.3: start 1710.440000, end 2363.280000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:28:30.440
    Chapter #0.4: start 2363.280000, end 2825.160000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:39:23.280
    Chapter #0.5: start 2825.160000, end 3298.048000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:47:05.160
    Stream #0:0(eng): Video: h264 (High), yuv420p, 1280x720, SAR 1:1 DAR 16:9, 25 fps, 25 tbr, 1k tbn, 50 tbc (default)
    Stream #0:1(fre): Audio: dts (DTS), 48000 Hz, 5.1(side), fltp, 1536 kb/s (default)
    Metadata:
      title           : DTS 5.1
    Stream #0:2(eng): Subtitle: subrip (default) (forced)
Please use -b:a or -b:v, -b is ambiguous
[Parsed_subtitles_0 @ 0402b2a0] Unable to open The Returned-S01E01-Camille.srt
[AVFilterGraph @ 0003f900] Error initializing filter 'subtitles' with args 'The Returned-S01E01-Camille.srt'
Error opening filters!

ffmpeg is still having issues using the srt file. What do I need to do?


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> ffmpeg is still having issues using the srt file. What do I need to do?


Open a "cmd" window and run the .bat from there and post any output you get so I can see the full ffmpeg command as well as other commands that are being run. i.e. Execute this in cmd window:


Code:


C:\Users\Public\Documents\kmttg\encode\ff_tivo_subtitles.bat "G:\Video\TV Shows\The Returned\Season 01\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.mkv" "G:\Video\TV Shows\The Returned\Season 01\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.srt" "F:\TiVo\MP4\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.mpg" C:\Users\Public\Documents\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe 8


----------



## elprice7345

> Open a "cmd" window and run the .bat from there and post any output you get so I can see the full ffmpeg command as well as other commands that are being run. i.e. Execute this in cmd window:


Here's the screen capture from the cmd window:


Code:


C:\>C:\Users\Public\Documents\kmttg\encode\ff_tivo_subtitles.bat "G:\Video\TV Sh
ows\The Returned\Season 01\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.mkv" "G:\Video\TV Shows\T
he Returned\Season 01\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.srt" "F:\TiVo\MP4\The Returned
-S01E01-Camille.mpg" C:\Users\Public\Documents\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe 8  >> "C:
\Users\Public\Documents\kmttg\encode\log.txt"
ffmpeg version N-53033-g56ba331 Copyright (c) 2000-2013 the FFmpeg developers
  built on May 13 2013 22:18:29 with gcc 4.7.3 (GCC)
  configuration: --enable-gpl --enable-version3 --disable-w32threads --enable-av
isynth --enable-bzlib --enable-fontconfig --enable-frei0r --enable-gnutls --enab
le-iconv --enable-libass --enable-libbluray --enable-libcaca --enable-libfreetyp
e --enable-libgsm --enable-libilbc --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libopencore-amrn
b --enable-libopencore-amrwb --enable-libopenjpeg --enable-libopus --enable-libr
tmp --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libsoxr --enable-libspeex --enable-libtheo
ra --enable-libtwolame --enable-libvo-aacenc --enable-libvo-amrwbenc --enable-li
bvorbis --enable-libvpx --enable-libx264 --enable-libxavs --enable-libxvid --ena
ble-zlib
  libavutil      52. 31.100 / 52. 31.100
  libavcodec     55.  9.100 / 55.  9.100
  libavformat    55.  7.100 / 55.  7.100
  libavdevice    55.  0.100 / 55.  0.100
  libavfilter     3. 65.100 /  3. 65.100
  libswscale      2.  3.100 /  2.  3.100
  libswresample   0. 17.102 /  0. 17.102
  libpostproc    52.  3.100 / 52.  3.100
Input #0, matroska,webm, from 'G:\Video\TV Shows\The Returned\Season 01\The Retu
rned-S01E01-Camille.mkv':
  Metadata:
    creation_time   : 2013-11-28 21:11:53
  Duration: 00:54:58.05, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 5678 kb/s
    Chapter #0.0: start 0.000000, end 576.360000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:00:00.000
    Chapter #0.1: start 576.360000, end 1081.720000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:09:36.360
    Chapter #0.2: start 1081.720000, end 1710.440000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:18:01.720
    Chapter #0.3: start 1710.440000, end 2363.280000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:28:30.440
    Chapter #0.4: start 2363.280000, end 2825.160000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:39:23.280
    Chapter #0.5: start 2825.160000, end 3298.048000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:47:05.160
    Stream #0:0(eng): Video: h264 (High), yuv420p, 1280x720, SAR 1:1 DAR 16:9, 2
5 fps, 25 tbr, 1k tbn, 50 tbc (default)
    Stream #0:1(fre): Audio: dts (DTS), 48000 Hz, 5.1(side), fltp, 1536 kb/s (de
fault)
    Metadata:
      title           : DTS 5.1
    Stream #0:2(eng): Subtitle: subrip (default) (forced)
Please use -b:a or -b:v, -b is ambiguous

Here's the output from the batch file:


Code:


C:\>set FC_CONFIG_DIR=C:\Users\Public\Documents\kmttg\encode\ 

C:\>set FONTCONFIG_PATH=C:\Users\Public\Documents\kmttg\encode\ 

C:\>set FONTCONFIG_FILE=fonts.conf 

C:\>set INPUT="G:\Video\TV Shows\The Returned\Season 01\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.mkv" 

C:\>set SRTFILE="The Returned-S01E01-Camille.srt" 

C:\>set OUTPUT="F:\TiVo\MP4\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.mpg" 

C:\>set FFMPEG=C:\Users\Public\Documents\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe 

C:\>set CPU_CORES=8 

C:\>cd "G:\Video\TV Shows\The Returned\Season 01\" 

C:\>C:\Users\Public\Documents\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -y -i "G:\Video\TV Shows\The Returned\Season 01\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.mkv" -threads 8 -acodec ac3 -vcodec mpeg2video -vf subtitles="The Returned-S01E01-Camille.srt" -b 28500k -maxrate 30000k -bufsize 4096k -ab 448k -ar 48000 -copyts -fflags genpts -f dvd "F:\TiVo\MP4\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.mpg"


----------



## moyekj

Don't see anything wrong with the .bat file setup.
Does the .srt file actually exist and with correct syntax?
i.e. Double check the srt file is actually there:
"G:\Video\TV Shows\The Returned\Season 01\The Returned-S01E01-Camille.srt"

If you confirm the srt file exists then I would suggest perhaps renaming all input files to remove space after 'The' to see if that makes any difference. (Although I'm pretty sure I tested file names with spaces with above setup and got it to work as well).


----------



## elprice7345

> If you confirm the srt file exists then I would suggest perhaps renaming all input files to remove space after 'The' to see if that makes any difference.


The file exists. Here's a portion of "Returned-S01E01-Camille.srt"


Code:


1
00:00:47,840 --> 00:00:49,080
Here, Camille.

2
00:00:52,320 --> 00:00:55,960
Your answers
should be short and clear.

3
00:00:56,960 --> 00:00:58,160
Due on Tuesday.

4
00:00:58,640 --> 00:00:59,840
Tuesday?

5
00:01:00,240 --> 00:01:03,760
*We already have a math test!
*You had plenty of time for that.

6
00:01:40,240 --> 00:01:43,360
TODAY

7
00:04:00,600 --> 00:04:04,480


8
00:05:04,760 --> 00:05:06,800
Sorry, it doesnt work sometimes.

9
00:05:07,920 --> 00:05:10,640
*Ill see you next week.
*Sure.

10
00:05:17,080 --> 00:05:18,080
Léna.

11
00:05:18,320 --> 00:05:20,280
Your dad just went to see Lucy again?

12
00:05:28,720 --> 00:05:30,480
Isnt it the third time this week?

13
00:05:33,920 --> 00:05:36,200
*Youre a dick.
*Just saying.

14
00:06:10,880 --> 00:06:13,440
We will start in a few minutes,

15
00:06:13,680 --> 00:06:16,280
but first, I believe

16
00:06:16,520 --> 00:06:18,920
Sandrine would like
to tell us something.

17
00:06:20,480 --> 00:06:21,720
Well

18
00:06:23,800 --> 00:06:24,960
Yan and I,

19
00:06:25,440 --> 00:06:28,760
we thought you should know
that we are going to have a baby.

20
00:06:31,720 --> 00:06:33,560
Its been hard,

And here's the latest kmttg results:


Code:


OVERWRITING EXISTING FILE: F:\TiVo\MP4\Returned-S01E01-Camille.mpg
>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'ff_tivo_subtitles' TO FILE F:\TiVo\MP4\Returned-S01E01-Camille.mpg ...
C:\Users\Public\Documents\kmttg\encode\ff_tivo_subtitles.bat "G:\Video\TV Shows\The Returned\Season 01\Returned-S01E01-Camille.mkv" "G:\Video\TV Shows\The Returned\Season 01\Returned-S01E01-Camille.srt" F:\TiVo\MP4\Returned-S01E01-Camille.mpg C:\Users\Public\Documents\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe 8 
encoding failed (exit code: 1 ) - check command: C:\Users\Public\Documents\kmttg\encode\ff_tivo_subtitles.bat "G:\Video\TV Shows\The Returned\Season 01\Returned-S01E01-Camille.mkv" "G:\Video\TV Shows\The Returned\Season 01\Returned-S01E01-Camille.srt" F:\TiVo\MP4\Returned-S01E01-Camille.mpg C:\Users\Public\Documents\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe 8 
ffmpeg version N-53033-g56ba331 Copyright (c) 2000-2013 the FFmpeg developers
  built on May 13 2013 22:18:29 with gcc 4.7.3 (GCC)
  configuration: --enable-gpl --enable-version3 --disable-w32threads --enable-avisynth --enable-bzlib --enable-fontconfig --enable-frei0r --enable-gnutls --enable-iconv --enable-libass --enable-libbluray --enable-libcaca --enable-libfreetype --enable-libgsm --enable-libilbc --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libopencore-amrnb --enable-libopencore-amrwb --enable-libopenjpeg --enable-libopus --enable-librtmp --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libsoxr --enable-libspeex --enable-libtheora --enable-libtwolame --enable-libvo-aacenc --enable-libvo-amrwbenc --enable-libvorbis --enable-libvpx --enable-libx264 --enable-libxavs --enable-libxvid --enable-zlib
  libavutil      52. 31.100 / 52. 31.100
  libavcodec     55.  9.100 / 55.  9.100
  libavformat    55.  7.100 / 55.  7.100
  libavdevice    55.  0.100 / 55.  0.100
  libavfilter     3. 65.100 /  3. 65.100
  libswscale      2.  3.100 /  2.  3.100
  libswresample   0. 17.102 /  0. 17.102
  libpostproc    52.  3.100 / 52.  3.100
Input #0, matroska,webm, from 'G:\Video\TV Shows\The Returned\Season 01\Returned-S01E01-Camille.mkv':
  Metadata:
    creation_time   : 2013-11-28 21:11:53
  Duration: 00:54:58.05, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 5678 kb/s
    Chapter #0.0: start 0.000000, end 576.360000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:00:00.000
    Chapter #0.1: start 576.360000, end 1081.720000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:09:36.360
    Chapter #0.2: start 1081.720000, end 1710.440000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:18:01.720
    Chapter #0.3: start 1710.440000, end 2363.280000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:28:30.440
    Chapter #0.4: start 2363.280000, end 2825.160000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:39:23.280
    Chapter #0.5: start 2825.160000, end 3298.048000
    Metadata:
      title           : 00:47:05.160
    Stream #0:0(eng): Video: h264 (High), yuv420p, 1280x720, SAR 1:1 DAR 16:9, 25 fps, 25 tbr, 1k tbn, 50 tbc (default)
    Stream #0:1(fre): Audio: dts (DTS), 48000 Hz, 5.1(side), fltp, 1536 kb/s (default)
    Metadata:
      title           : DTS 5.1
    Stream #0:2(eng): Subtitle: subrip (default) (forced)
[Parsed_subtitles_0 @ 0408b280] Unable to open Returned-S01E01-Camille.srt
[AVFilterGraph @ 0240ed40] Error initializing filter 'subtitles' with args 'Returned-S01E01-Camille.srt'
Error opening filters!

Any other thoughts?


----------



## moyekj

Well, the problem is ffmpeg can't seem to open/read the .srt file, so that is the problem that needs to be solved. I have not found a way to be able to specify a full path to srt file for ffmpeg as part of the -vf option, so it has to be run in the same directory as the .srt file, which the above .bat file is doing. But perhaps somehow that is not working. But you can try the following manually in a "cmd" window to see what happens:


Code:


cd G:\Video\TV Shows\The Returned\Season 01
C:\>C:\Users\Public\Documents\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -y -i Returned-S01E01-Camille.mkv -threads 8 -acodec ac3 -vcodec mpeg2video -vf subtitles="Returned-S01E01-Camille.srt" -b 28500k -maxrate 30000k -bufsize 4096k -ab 448k -ar 48000 -copyts -fflags genpts -f dvd "F:\TiVo\MP4\Returned-S01E01-Camille.mpg"

Perhaps as an alternative ffmpeg command try with modified -vf argument:


Code:


C:\>C:\Users\Public\Documents\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -y -i Returned-S01E01-Camille.mkv -threads 8 -acodec ac3 -vcodec mpeg2video -vf "subtitles=Returned-S01E01-Camille.srt" -b 28500k -maxrate 30000k -bufsize 4096k -ab 448k -ar 48000 -copyts -fflags genpts -f dvd "F:\TiVo\MP4\Returned-S01E01-Camille.mpg"

If still no go then perhaps check the permissions of the .srt file to make sure it is readable by everyone.

i.e. You 1st need to get things working on command line, then worry about getting it to work from kmttg.


----------



## elprice7345

> Well, the problem is ffmpeg can't seem to open/read the .srt file, so that is the problem that needs to be solved. I have not found a way to be able to specify a full path to srt file for ffmpeg as part of the -vf option, so it has to be run in the same directory as the .srt file, which the above .bat file is doing. But perhaps somehow that is not working. But you can try the following manually in a "cmd" window to see what happens:


Well, I finally worked it out!

I had to tweak ff_tivo_subtitles.bat as follows:


Code:


set INPUT=%1
set SRTFILE="%~n2%~x2"
set OUTPUT=%3
set FFMPEG=%4
set CPU_CORES=%5
cd "%~dp2"
%~d2
%FFMPEG% -y -i %INPUT% -threads %CPU_CORES% -acodec ac3 -vcodec mpeg2video -vf subtitles=%SRTFILE% -b:v 28500k -maxrate 30000k -bufsize 4096k -ab 448k -ar 48000 -copyts -fflags genpts -f dvd %OUTPUT%

I didn't need to set the global environment variables. They seemed to be irrelevant in my situation.

I also needed to add the line "%~d2" to not only change the directory, but to change the operating drive.

I also had to put the fonts.conf file in a "fonts" subdirectory under the ffmpeg directory; e.g., "C:\Users\Public\Documents\kmttg\ffmpeg\fonts\fonts.conf". I got the idea from http://ffmpeg.zeranoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=318&sid=2b078877dc456ca5e4a346d76b34d930&start=30

Do you think you could add the fonts.conf file to your tool update process? Otherwise, I think your tool update process will wipe it out with every update.

One other thing I discovered: ffmpeg doesn't like commas in the srt file name.

Once I adjusted your process everything processed correctly!

Thanks again for all of your help!

Do you think this solution warrants documenting on your wiki? If so, is there anything I can do to help?


----------



## wireman121

So I have a weird request - 

I have kmttg set up where it auto transfers within the GUI but still brings up VRD to look over the cuts before performing them and pushing back to the TiVo, mostly because it never seems to get the cuts just right.

Anyway - I am setting up another computer specifically for handling these kmttg tasks, but I was wondering if there was an easy way to do both of the following:

1) an option to have kmttg delete the files from the PC after a successful push. This could easily be done by having kmttg compare the length of the video on the PC to the length of the video on the TiVo, or comparing another variable which would be specific to a completed pushed file from the PC.

2) any way to have the VRD review come up on a different computer - so I can task the HD processor and memory of a dedicated PC tucked away in a closet while still having the VRD review pop up on my main laptop.


Also - unrelated to that, is there any way to update the VRD scripts so they work with the current stable release AND beta release regarding minimizing to the tray while working? I have to edit the VRD script files every time I perform an update to kmttg...

Any ideas?


----------



## ThAbtO

Are you seeing, when KMTTG has "only 1 download at a time" checked, it seems broken. It still downloads from several Tivos at the same time instead of just 1?


----------



## ThAbtO

wireman121 said:


> So I have a weird request -
> 
> I have kmttg set up where it auto transfers within the GUI but still brings up VRD to look over the cuts before performing them and pushing back to the TiVo, mostly because it never seems to get the cuts just right.
> 
> Anyway - I am setting up another computer specifically for handling these kmttg tasks, but I was wondering if there was an easy way to do both of the following:
> 
> 1) an option to have kmttg delete the files from the PC after a successful push. This could easily be done by having kmttg compare the length of the video on the PC to the length of the video on the TiVo, or comparing another variable which would be specific to a completed pushed file from the PC.
> 
> 2) any way to have the VRD review come up on a different computer - so I can task the HD processor and memory of a dedicated PC tucked away in a closet while still having the VRD review pop up on my main laptop.
> 
> Also - unrelated to that, is there any way to update the VRD scripts so they work with the current stable release AND beta release regarding minimizing to the tray while working? I have to edit the VRD script files every time I perform an update to kmttg...
> 
> Any ideas?


1) Don't think it will be accurate because Tivo file sizes are different then files on a PC.
2) You can open any video file in VRD on another PC, just open the file in VRD instead of having KMTTG as the middleman. To have VRD do auto-adcut, it does not do an accurate job since VRD use a 2 sec blank screen to indicate a possible commercial break point and it would be wise to manually check it as it might be cutting something else out.


----------



## wireman121

1) That's why I suggested using the time, or another variable to compare with, since the file size will not be the same

2) I was hoping to come up with a way to have kmttg pop up VRD review on another computer instead of doing it manually, so when I close it, it will invoke the push automatically like it does now. Don't want to change anything other than VRD review popping up on a different computer.


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> Do you think you could add the fonts.conf file to your tool update process?


 Done. It is added to the Windows tools package.



> Do you think this solution warrants documenting on your wiki?


http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/encode_mpeg2_hard_subs/


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Are you seeing, when KMTTG has "only 1 download at a time" checked, it seems broken. It still downloads from several Tivos at the same time instead of just 1?


 Working for me.


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> 1) an option to have kmttg delete the files from the PC after a successful push. This could easily be done by having kmttg compare the length of the video on the PC to the length of the video on the TiVo, or comparing another variable which would be specific to a completed pushed file from the PC.


 This has been discussed before. kmttg has no idea when pyTivo push completes or if it completes successfully. All that kmttg does is send initial request to pyTivo and it handles everything else. So no, not something I would envision adding.



> 2) any way to have the VRD review come up on a different computer - so I can task the HD processor and memory of a dedicated PC tucked away in a closet while still having the VRD review pop up on my main laptop.


 Don't think that's possible.



> Also - unrelated to that, is there any way to update the VRD scripts so they work with the current stable release AND beta release regarding minimizing to the tray while working? I have to edit the VRD script files every time I perform an update to kmttg...


 What kind of changes specifically are you referring to?


----------



## reneg

wireman121 said:


> 2) any way to have the VRD review come up on a different computer - so I can task the HD processor and memory of a dedicated PC tucked away in a closet while still having the VRD review pop up on my main laptop.


I have a PC tucked away running Win 7 Pro with auto-transfers enabled on kmttg. Shows accumulate on an SSD on this PC. I then remote desktop into the PC from a laptop and review edits in VideoRedo, complete ad-cut and encode in kmttg on that tucked away PC.

I had to disable remote audio in remote desktop for VideoRedo to work right so you get no sound. I also work with a small video window as full screen video over remote desktop is laggy. I've even remoted into this PC while traveling to review edits.


----------



## wireman121

moyekj -

1) My idea was for when kmttg is set up to automatically refresh the NPL, it compares that list to a list of shows added to be pushed, maybe stored in the auto.history file?. If a pushed show matches a show on the NPL, and the length (time) or another variable within the metadata matches up, then the source file and meta file on the PC are deleted, as kmttg would determine it was a successful push.

3) Currently, all of the VRD scripts need to be edited to work properly with version 3.10.3.629 (11/09/11) otherwise they will not minimize to the tray. Here is what I have been changing:



Code:


'Create VideoReDo object and open the source project / file.
if (VrdAllowMultiple) then
   Set VideoReDo = wscript.CreateObject( "VideoReDo.Application" )
   VideoReDo.SetQuietMode(true)
else
   Set VideoReDoSilent = wscript.CreateObject( "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent" )
   set VideoReDo = VideoReDoSilent.VRDInterface
end if

changes to:



Code:


'Create VideoReDo object and open the source project / file.

   Set VideoReDoSilent = wscript.CreateObject( "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent" )
   set VideoReDo = VideoReDoSilent.VRDInterface


----------



## moyekj

For issue 3, the kmttg config VRD setting "Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once" is what turns on "VrdAllowMultiple" setting when enabled. So if you turn that off then you will always get the silent interface. There was an issue with older VRD versions where silent mode would not allow more than 1 instance at a time which is where all that comes from. I guess if you really want to allow more than 1 VRD instance at a time I could possibly check VRD version and always disable "VrdAllowMultiple" for "new" versions of VRD. Problem is I don't know/remember what VRD version that issue was fixed for...


----------



## lrhorer

wireman121 said:


> So I have a weird request


'Doesn't sound weird, to me.



wireman121 said:


> 1) an option to have kmttg delete the files from the PC after a successful push. This could easily be done by having kmttg compare the length of the video on the PC to the length of the video on the TiVo, or comparing another variable which would be specific to a completed pushed file from the PC.


That's the wrong approach, I think. From within kmttg is not the right place to handle such a process. Secondly, the file size is the wrong variable to check. TTG returns the following tag when a program is transferring:


Code:


<i>Recording</i>

A simple script can be written that repeatedly runs curl, searches for this tag, and deletes the source file when it switches to the "Download" URL or the "_Protected_" tag. The only caveat is this does not absolutely guarantee the transfer was completely successful. There are situations where a transfer fails, but a partial download is still kept on the TiVo. In this case, the source file would be deleted, even though the target is corrupted. Off the top of my head, I can't think how to prevent this.



wireman121 said:


> 2) any way to have the VRD review come up on a different computer - so I can task the HD processor and memory of a dedicated PC tucked away in a closet while still having the VRD review pop up on my main laptop.


It is most certainly possible. If VRD had a Linux port, it would be trivial to pop up a window on the laptop from the Linux server, but unfortunately there is not yet a Linux port of VRD. There may be a Windows app which allows an X-Like client to run on a Windows host and pop it on a common X-server (like X-Ming) running on another machine, but I don't know of one

It could be done with scripts running on both machines, one that tosses the .VRD file into a shared directory running on the kmttg server*, and one running on the laptop that looks for a VRD project file to pop up in the shared directory and responds by running VRD. Pretty simple, really, and it has the advantage that the laptop does not need to be running for the whole thing to work. The kmttg machine will toss the files into the directory, and the laptop will pop up VRD whenever it gets attached to the LAN.

* - Actually, this may be possible from within kmttg. IIRC correctly, I believe kmttg can be configured to run a command after processing is complete. A simple move command here would do the trick.


----------



## lrhorer

moyekj said:


> This has been discussed before. kmttg has no idea when pyTivo push completes or if it completes successfully. All that kmttg does is send initial request to pyTivo and it handles everything else.


Well, that is not exactly true, is it? When one refreshes the NPL, kmttg shows the status of the files as an icon on the left. I notice the rate parameter on the right sows "Infinity". It's no doubt true kmttg takes no particular notice of the transfer status, but it is not quite true it has no idea entirely when a push is in progress or that one is complete.



moyekj said:


> So no, not something I would envision adding.


Of course it is entirely your call, but FWIW, I agree with your decision. It would require having kmttg automatically refresh all the NPLs on a continuous basis, taking notice of the transfer status of every file every time. That's a pretty bad idea, if you ask me.



moyekj said:


> Don't think that's possible.


Oh, of course it is possible! With X-Windows, it would be easy, if only there were a VRD Linux port. It would not be difficult, either, to write a client program running on the kmttg machine that opens a port on a server on the other machine, telling it to spawn an instance of VRD on the project file. A pair of scripts like I mentioned above could handle it, as well, without requiring a server be available on the remote machine.


----------



## wireman121

OK - so I went with the easiest option of setting up another PC with Win7 on it just to run kmttg, and using remote desktop..for now.

Running into a weird problem though. with auto transfers enabled, kmttg works fine, but while its processing a file after downloading, when it re-checks the list on the tivo, it starts the process again and for some reason doesnt realize its already in the middle of processing the same show.


Any ideas what would suddenly be causing this?


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> Running into a weird problem though. with auto transfers enabled, kmttg works fine, but while its processing a file after downloading, when it re-checks the list on the tivo, it starts the process again and for some reason doesnt realize its already in the middle of processing the same show.
> 
> Any ideas what would suddenly be causing this?


 After successful download "auto.history" file should be updated with the show just downloaded. So if that's failing for some reason (write permissions problem?) that would be why.


----------



## wireman121

reneg said:


> I have a PC tucked away running Win 7 Pro with auto-transfers enabled on kmttg. Shows accumulate on an SSD on this PC. I then remote desktop into the PC from a laptop and review edits in VideoRedo, complete ad-cut and encode in kmttg on that tucked away PC.
> 
> I had to disable remote audio in remote desktop for VideoRedo to work right so you get no sound. I also work with a small video window as full screen video over remote desktop is laggy. I've even remoted into this PC while traveling to review edits.


What do you do for the "Unable to initialize video display" error in VideoReDo? After I remote desktop in, and then disconnect, it produces this error. Also getting a "error opening Direct Sound audio device" error


----------



## reneg

wireman121 said:


> What do you do for the "Unable to initialize video display" error in VideoReDo? After I remote desktop in, and then disconnect, it produces this error. Also getting a "error opening Direct Sound audio device" error


Try setting "Edit without Audio" in VideoRedo -> Tools -> Options -> Playback Devices.

My Playback Devices settings are attached.


----------



## murgatroyd

I have two distinct 3-hour recordings from NBC sports yesterday.

Both are Figure Skating with an episode title of "US Championships".

Unlike last year, the separate events aren't included in the episode titles or descriptions. Nor do I see an episode number.

How can I transfer the second recording without clobbering the first one?


the brute force way (move recording #1 to its own directory
rename the first recording (optimal, since I need to do that anyway)
some other solution I'm too asleep to think of now?

Pointers to where this has already been discussed would be welcome.


----------



## moyekj

(Temporarily) Use a more unique keyword such as [startTime] as part of your File Naming template. See the Wiki for more details on available keywords:
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/File_Naming/


----------



## murgatroyd

moyekj said:


> (Temporarily) Use a more unique keyword such as [startTime] as part of your File Naming template. See the Wiki for more details on available keywords:
> https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/File_Naming/


Thanks! That'll work nicely.


----------



## wireman121

lrhorer said:


> Well, that is not exactly true, is it? When one refreshes the NPL, kmttg shows the status of the files as an icon on the left. I notice the rate parameter on the right sows "Infinity". It's no doubt true kmttg takes no particular notice of the transfer status, but it is not quite true it has no idea entirely when a push is in progress or that one is complete.
> 
> Of course it is entirely your call, but FWIW, I agree with your decision. It would require having kmttg automatically refresh all the NPLs on a continuous basis, taking notice of the transfer status of every file every time. That's a pretty bad idea, if you ask me.
> .


My thought on it was, if you have auto transfers already set up, and since kmttg is already refreshing the NPL on a timed basis for that, having it keep track of what was requested to be pushed, and the status of it (from the blue icon would be the easiest way) or from an extra few characters added to the meta file which kmttg would look for, would be a way to determine if the push was successful and if so, delete the source files.

I would see this as the final missing piece to making kmttg pretty automated without need for user interaction when cutting commercials and pushing them back.


----------



## ThAbtO

Here is a captured pic of KMTTG of its downloading 2 files at once when I specifically set the "1 download at a time" option.


----------



## moyekj

Steps to reproduce?


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> Steps to reproduce?


All I did was to start downloads on 1 Tivo then the other, I think the dual downloads started after the first was complete. (I had started 2 on each.)


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> All I did was to start downloads on 1 Tivo then the other, I think the dual downloads started after the first was complete. (I had started 2 on each.)


 I can't seem to reproduce. I turned on the option, then started 2 transfers from my Roamio and then queued up 2 from my Premiere and watched and only had 1 download at a time. I guess I can go looking in the code but would be much easier if there was an easily reproducible sequence.


----------



## moyekj

Nothing obvious in the code, and it's pretty simple so not sure what could go wrong. Here's the relevant code deciding on whether to launch a queued up job (continue at end in this context means break out of loop and don't launch the job).


Code:


   private static Boolean isDownloadJob(jobData job) {
      return (job.type.equals("download") ||
              job.type.equals("javadownload") ||
              job.type.equals("download_decrypt") ||
              job.type.equals("jdownload_decrypt") ||
              job.type.equals("metadata"));
   }
...
      int totalDownloads = 0;
      for (int i=0; i<running.size(); i++) {
         job = running.get(i);
         if (isDownloadJob(job))
            totalDownloads++;
            ...
         
         // If single_download option is set only allow 1 download at a time
         if (isDownloadJob(job) && config.single_download == 1 && totalDownloads >= 1)
            continue;

Only thing I can think of is possibly, depending on very precise timing, 2 or more download jobs can be started before their status changes to "running". When you see 2 or more downloads are they always starting at almost identical times? I'll have to look at code more closely to account for that scenario if not already...


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> Only thing I can think of is possibly, depending on very precise timing, 2 or more download jobs can be started before their status changes to "running". When you see 2 or more downloads are they always starting at almost identical times? I'll have to look at code more closely to account for that scenario if not already...


 I'm able to reproduce the problem now. It can happen if you select multiple titles at once for a TiVo and then click START. It is related to timing as suspected. If you individually select 1 title at a time and click START then it won't happen. I think I know how to resolve it for next release.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> I'm able to reproduce the problem now. It can happen if you select multiple titles at once for a TiVo and then click START. It is related to timing as suspected. If you individually select 1 title at a time and click START then it won't happen. I think I know how to resolve it for next release.


 2 line fix is checked in for next release for this issue.


----------



## danthom1704

moyekj said:


> Yup, something changed with TiVo servers and it wasn't working, so I removed it.


Is there any way to see what's going on with the mind.tivo.com server? My pushes seem to be going through, no errors. But nothing gets sent to the tivo.

Thanks


----------



## moyekj

danthom1704 said:


> Is there any way to see what's going on with the mind.tivo.com server? My pushes seem to be going through, no errors. But nothing gets sent to the tivo.
> 
> Thanks


 Not that I'm aware of. pyTivo has never added that functionality AFAIK which is why I added it in kmttg for a while (until it stopped working). Quick thing to check is if you are pushing to a machine that is part of a TiVo beta then you need to use alternate TiVo push server in pyTivo server, or vice versa if you are setup for staging server vs production server.


----------



## gonzotek

moyekj said:


> Not that I'm aware of. pyTivo has never added that functionality AFAIK which is why I added it in kmttg for a while (until it stopped working). Quick thing to check is if you are pushing to a machine that is part of a TiVo beta then you need to use alternate TiVo push server in pyTivo server, or vice versa if you are setup for staging server vs production server.


Also Australian TiVos have a different mind server as well(symind.tivo.com:8181).


----------



## Joe Siegler

Question about metadata files. Might be a stupid question, but I'm venturing into an area I've not messed with before.

In the past I've kept the actual .TiVo files from my TiVos on my computer's archive of programs. Giving some thought to changing that and decrypting/adcut to save space. To that, I'll need the metadata files, obviously if I want to keep program info in there.

The Q is this.. Is there any way of re-integrating that data back into the video file, or do I have to leave the .txt/metadata files sit on the HD with the video file for good? I prefer a cleaner HD than that, so I was wondering about reintegration of the metadata info. Tkx.

Also, I've tried taking .TiVo files already on my computer and using kmttg to decrypt/adcut, which works, except when I do that, it never creates a metadata file - I always get an error doing that. Any ideas why?


----------



## moyekj

If you have VideoRedo you can edit out commercials and save as .TiVo files (independent of kmttg) so that metadata remains intact within video file.

For kmttg, creating pyTivo metadata files from .TiVo files should work, so if you are getting errors I would have to see all the messages in message window for a failing case to comment further.


----------



## dearing

Please forgive me if this is a repost. I did search for some of the relevant strings in this thread before posting...

I'm running v1p0l and Java 1.7.0_45-b18. As soon as I updated java, I started getting the below error in the log window (bottom pane) when kmttg starts. Is there something I need to change in jre\lib\security or something like that?

Thanks for any help.

>> Getting Now Playing List from Premiere ...
https://192.168.15.3/TiVoConnect?Co...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0
java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: sun.security.internal.spec.TlsRsaPremasterSecretParameterSpec.getEncodedSecret()[B
at com.sun.crypto.provider.TlsRsaPremasterSecretGenerator.engineGenerateKey(TlsRsaPremasterSecretGenerator.java:75)
at javax.crypto.KeyGenerator.generateKey(KeyGenerator.java:530)
at sun.security.ssl.RSAClientKeyExchange.<init>(Unknown Source)
at sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.serverHelloDone(Unknown Source)
at sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.processMessage(Unknown Source)
at sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.processLoop(Unknown Source)
at sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.process_record(Unknown Source)
at sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source)
at sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source)
at sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source)
at sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.https.HttpsClient.afterConnect(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.https.AbstractDelegateHttpsURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getInputStream(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.https.HttpsURLConnectionImpl.getInputStream(Unknown Source)
at com.tivo.kmttg.main.http.noCookieInputStream(http.java:86)
at com.tivo.kmttg.main.http.download(http.java:169)
at com.tivo.kmttg.task.javaNowPlaying$1.run(javaNowPlaying.java:104)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## moyekj

Sounds like Java may be messing with security stuff again and not being backwards compatible. In kmttg config->Program Options turn off Java downloads to workaround it for now, or don't use latest version of Java.


----------



## mattack

I can reproducibly get a

java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException

It seems like it happens when the very first item in the list is a folder. Click on it, which opens the folder, then any item in the folder you click on will get that..
After that, you can successfully click on any item in the folder.

But going out and back in reproduces the problem again, of course.


----------



## dearing

moyekj said:


> Sounds like Java may be messing with security stuff again and not being backwards compatible. In kmttg config->Program Options turn off Java downloads to workaround it for now, or don't use latest version of Java.


Thanks. Turning off Java downloads works, and I can now download (using cURL)/decrypt/encode shows again. All the items on the "Remote" tab still give this error, but are not critical for what I need now.

I'll consider downgrading Java if necessary, but I figured it would just need a modification somewhere in Java's security config to get the latest Java version working with kmttg.


----------



## moyekj

dearing said:


> Thanks. Turning off Java downloads works, and I can now download (using cURL)/decrypt/encode shows again. All the items on the "Remote" tab still give this error, but are not critical for what I need now.
> 
> I'll consider downgrading Java if necessary, but I figured it would just need a modification somewhere in Java's security config to get the latest Java version working with kmttg.


I updated 3 different Windows machines (XP, Vista, Win 7) to latest JRE (1.7.0_51-b13) and none had the problem you posted. Java downloads work as do RPC functions. So I would recommend you run Java update again as looks like you don't have latest version and perhaps one you have didn't install properly.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> I can reproducibly get a
> 
> java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException
> 
> It seems like it happens when the very first item in the list is a folder. Click on it, which opens the folder, then any item in the folder you click on will get that..
> After that, you can successfully click on any item in the folder.
> 
> But going out and back in reproduces the problem again, of course.


 Can't reproduce following above steps on either Windows or Linux (I do have an Elite whose very 1st item in NPL is a folder). Don't have a Mac to test.


----------



## lpwcomp

mattack said:


> I can reproducibly get a
> 
> java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException
> 
> It seems like it happens when the very first item in the list is a folder. Click on it, which opens the folder, then any item in the folder you click on will get that..
> After that, you can successfully click on any item in the folder.
> 
> But going out and back in reproduces the problem again, of course.





moyekj said:


> Can't reproduce following above steps on either Windows or Linux (I do have an Elite whose very 1st item in NPL is a folder). Don't have a Mac to test.


I'm seeing the same error when doing as mattack documented.

This is on Win 8.1



Code:


>java -version
java version "1.7.0_45"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_45-b18)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.45-b08, mixed mode)


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> I'm seeing the same error when doing as mattack documented.
> 
> This is on Win 8.1
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> >java -version
> java version "1.7.0_45"
> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_45-b18)
> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.45-b08, mixed mode)


 Can't reproduce on XP, Vista, Win7 or Linux here. My steps to test are:
* Refresh Now Playing list for an Elite with "Show Folders" turned on
* Click on top item in the table which is a folder
* Click on top item inside folder

Is above right sequence to try and reproduce?
Does the stack trace contain any kmttg code references? Please post the full stack trace and also possibly your config.ini with MAK, passwords and anything else you don't want others seeing redacted.


----------



## dearing

moyekj said:


> I updated 3 different Windows machines (XP, Vista, Win 7) to latest JRE (1.7.0_51-b13) and none had the problem you posted. Java downloads work as do RPC functions. So I would recommend you run Java update again as looks like you don't have latest version and perhaps one you have didn't install properly.


Yup. Updated to JRE 1.7.0_51-b13 and all is working again. Thanks as always!


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> Can't reproduce on XP, Vista, Win7 or Linux here. My steps to test are:
> * Refresh Now Playing list for an Elite with "Show Folders" turned on
> * Click on top item in the table which is a folder
> * Click on top item inside folder
> 
> Is above right sequence to try and reproduce?
> Does the stack trace contain any kmttg code references? Please post the full stack trace and also possibly your config.ini with MAK, passwords and anything else you don't want others seeing redacted.


Actually, it seems to be only on my Roamio.. and you can sort by different columns to force a folder to be at the top, and it still reproduces (on the Roamio).

No, no stack traces are shown, or else I would have posted them.

Even if I save the messages to a file and look there, there's no extra info shown (I thought that might have extra debug info).


----------



## lpwcomp

Happens on both my Roamio and my Premiere. Does not happen on the THD. Can't check on the TiVo 2 as I can't get a folder to sort to the top.


----------



## nooneuknow

I tried rolling back to the older java, but the new security rules stayed-put. I re-installed the new version, set the security level to the lowest, and still have to click my way through triplicate warnings and "I'm OK with running this" type messages on websites with any java content embedded, with any browser.

Since I tried the lower-level java security settings, before I rolled-back, and nothing would work *at all*, due to being "blocked" due to security reasons, I figure it working now, on the same new java release, and the same low-security setting, is a sign that the original install didn't work correctly.

I didn't try kmttg before I had my browsers back. I checked after all that, and all *seems* well with kmttg.

Yes, I did remove all other java versions present with each and every install, at completion of each installation.


----------



## mattack

Actually, I also seemed to run into the same error if I *delete* the first item in a folder, and the selection automatically goes back to the first item.. (no stack trace this time either).

Is there any way I can make it give more info, and/or can you provide me with a build with more logging info?


As a SEPARATE issue, it would be GREAT if the list scrolled to the currently selected item when you delete the 2nd item in a folder, and now the only item left is selected, but scrolled way out of view..


----------



## Joe Siegler

Tried using KMTTG to create metadata files for episodes I've copied over from my TiVo to my computer already. These are .tivo files.

However, it never wants to create a metadata file if the file is already on my computer. It works fine if I'm copying from my TiVo itself. I'd really like to create some metadata files for the programs I already have, but it seems to not want to work.

I could probably do it by hand with info out there on the net, but that's an epicly huge pain in the backside.

Am I doing something wrong, or does it not create metadata files for files you add via the "files" tab"? Below is what I see error wise, but I don't think it's a lot of use..



Code:


>> CREATING J:\TiVo\Brooklyn Nine-Nine - Old School (Recorded Nov 12, 2013, KDFWDT)_cut.mpg.txt ...
C:\Users\Joe\Documents\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK -D -x "J:\TiVo\Brooklyn Nine-Nine\Brooklyn Nine-Nine - Old School (Recorded Nov 12, 2013, KDFWDT).TiVo" 
Failed to generate metadata file: J:\TiVo\Brooklyn Nine-Nine - Old School (Recorded Nov 12, 2013, KDFWDT)_cut.mpg.txt
Exit code: 0
Encryption by QUALCOMM ;)


----------



## moyekj

Yes it's supposed to work and is usually very fast. Below is an example.
Check write permissions under J:\TiVo or temporarily try a different location under C: volume to see if it's permissions problem.


Code:


>> CREATING C:\home\dvd\The Americans - (s01e01) Pilot Three-Minute Replay_ts.TiVo.txt ...
"C:\home\kmttg java testing\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK -D -x "C:\home\dvd\The Americans - (s01e01) Pilot Three-Minute Replay_ts.TiVo" 
metadata job completed: 0:00:00
---DONE--- job=metadataTivo output=C:\home\dvd\The Americans - (s01e01) Pilot Three-Minute Replay_ts.TiVo.txt

You can also cut and paste the tivodecode call in a "cmd" window to perhaps get a better clue about what's going wrong.


----------



## mattack

I didn't realize you could make a metadata file after the fact (I had thought it was pulled from the tivo). But since you're creating it before I actually download the file, I guess you're getting it a different way.

Still interested in getting to the root of that java error.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> Still interested in getting to the root of that java error.


 I'm unable to reproduce the error for any of the posted scenarios thus far. There may be certain settings I don't have set causing the problem which is why I asked for a config.ini (redacted of sensitive info or perhaps as a PM).


----------



## Joe Siegler

J:\TiVo is my primary TiVo drive. It copies all my episodes to that directory before i manually move them elsewhere. I doubt it's a permission issue since all my transfers end up there.

Additionally, if I do anything else like decrypt or adcut, kmttg can write those files there. Just not the metadata.

Also, it can write the metadata file to the same directory if it's pulling from an actual TiVo at the same time. Just not via a locally added one.


----------



## moyekj

Did you try running following from a cmd window (replace MAK with your actual 10 digit MAK)?


Code:


C:\Users\Joe\Documents\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK -D -x "J:\TiVo\Brooklyn Nine-Nine\Brooklyn Nine-Nine - Old School (Recorded Nov 12, 2013, KDFWDT).TiVo"

It should produce a couple of xml files.


----------



## Joe Siegler

Oops. Forgot. I'll go do that now.

Edit: It left two files in my j:\Tivo directory (I ran the command from there). They are:

chunk-01-0001.xml
chunk-02-0002.xml

Looking at the contents, the info in the second one would be in a resultant metadata file is in there, but the file format is not a metadata file. Probably not the right file(s) - or so it seems to me. Let me know if you want me to send those over.


----------



## moyekj

After xml files are generated kmttg parses 2nd one to generate metadata file. Zip them up so I can take a look. If xml generation is working I doubt there's an xml parsing issue, but never know...


----------



## Joe Siegler

moyekj said:


> After xml files are generated kmttg parses 2nd one to generate metadata file. Zip them up so I can take a look. If xml generation is working I doubt there's an xml parsing issue, but never know...


From looking inside the files, I kind of figured it grabbed info out of the second, as the first wasn't really readable.

See attached for zip file.


----------



## lpwcomp

Joe Siegler said:


> From looking inside the files, I kind of figured it grabbed info out of the second, as the first wasn't really readable.
> 
> See attached for zip file.


Open up a blank browser window and drag the xml file into it. It should be readable that way.


----------



## Joe Siegler

When I said "readable", I meant "human readable". Sorry. Late - tired. 

That's how I saw what was in there originally.


----------



## moyekj

Joe Siegler said:


> From looking inside the files, I kind of figured it grabbed info out of the second, as the first wasn't really readable.
> 
> See attached for zip file.


As expected, no problems parsing it. Here's output I get from kmttg parser:


Code:


title : Brooklyn Nine-Nine
seriesTitle : Brooklyn Nine-Nine
description : Jake gets to spend the day with his hero, a former crime reporter; Terry and Charles work with Rosa on how she comes across on the witness stand. 
time : 2013-11-13T01:30:00Z
isEpisode : true
iso_duration : PT29M59S
originalAirDate : 2013-11-12T00:00:00Z
episodeTitle : Old School
isEpisodic : true
episodeNumber : 109
showingBits : 798723
tvRating : x5
programId : EP017390090010
seriesId : SH01739009
vActor : Samberg|Andy
vActor : Braugher|Andre
vActor : Crews|Terry
vActor : Fumero|Melissa
vActor : Lo Truglio|Joe
vActor : Beatriz|Stephanie
vActor : Peretti|Chelsea
vExecProducer : Goor|Dan
vExecProducer : Schur|Michael
vExecProducer : Miner|David
vProgramGenre : 
vSeriesGenre : 
vSeriesGenre : 
vGuestStar : Keach|Stacy

Try running the tivodecode command from kmttg installation directory, since that's where kmttg would run it from.


----------



## Joe Siegler

moyekj said:


> Try running the tivodecode command from kmttg installation directory, since that's where kmttg would run it from.


Left the same two files, only this time in the kmttg directory.


----------



## moyekj

All the pieces seem to be working then. Try setting kmttg config-Program Options-metadata files = "last" and run again from FILES mode with just "metadata" task enabled and nothing else. (Should produce .TiVo.txt file if it works).


----------



## Joe Siegler

If by this..



moyekj said:


> Try setting kmttg config-Program Options-metadata files = "last"


You mean this...










Then this..



> and run again from FILES mode with just "metadata" task enabled and nothing else. (Should produce .TiVo.txt file if it works).


Gave me the same original error.

If you meant something else, let me know.

NOTE: That metadata files option was set to "all" previously.

NOTE 2: Oh, and the MAK is not blank locally, I just did that to the image for posting here.

NOTE 3: Just realized what time it is. Need to get to bed, as I have to get up in 6hours to get the kids ready for school. Will look again tomorrow. Tkx for helping!


----------



## moyekj

Next time replace your kmttg.jar with one in this zip file instead and then run it again (has more error printing which should print more details for any error):
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdESS1HQ09QNi1rRHM/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## wmcbrine

Joe Siegler said:


> >> CREATING J:\TiVo\Brooklyn Nine-Nine - Old School (Recorded Nov 12, 2013, KDFWDT)*_cut.mpg*.txt ...
> C:\Users\Joe\Documents\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK -D -x "J:\TiVo\Brooklyn Nine-Nine\Brooklyn Nine-Nine - Old School (Recorded Nov 12, 2013, KDFWDT)*.TiVo*"
> Failed to generate metadata file: J:\TiVo\Brooklyn Nine-Nine - Old School (Recorded Nov 12, 2013, KDFWDT)*_cut.mpg*.txt


Aren't the differing extensions relevant here?

BTW, you can also create metadata files with pyTivo:



Code:


python \pyTivo\metadata.py foo.tivo >foo.tivo.txt


----------



## moyekj

The differing extensions are because he had "all" set for metadata setting and "Ad Cut" task selected in addition to "metadata" task. Don't know if that was intentional which is why I suggested changing to "last" and only have "metadata" task enabled if his intent is just to create 1 metadata file.


----------



## Joe Siegler

moyekj said:


> Next time replace your kmttg.jar with one in this zip file instead and then run it again (has more error printing which should print more details for any error):
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdESS1HQ09QNi1rRHM/edit?usp=sharing


OK, just tried it. Still failed, but here's what that beta kmttg told me:



Code:


>> CREATING J:\TiVo\Brooklyn Nine-Nine\Brooklyn Nine-Nine - Old School (Recorded Nov 12, 2013, KDFWDT).TiVo.txt ...
C:\Users\Joe\Documents\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK -D -x "J:\TiVo\Brooklyn Nine-Nine\Brooklyn Nine-Nine - Old School (Recorded Nov 12, 2013, KDFWDT).TiVo" 
empty file: chunk-02-0002.xml
Failed to generate metadata file: J:\TiVo\Brooklyn Nine-Nine\Brooklyn Nine-Nine - Old School (Recorded Nov 12, 2013, KDFWDT).TiVo.txt
Exit code: 0
Encryption by QUALCOMM ;)


----------



## moyekj

Joe Siegler said:


> OK, just tried it. Still failed, but here's what that beta kmttg told me:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> >> CREATING J:\TiVo\Brooklyn Nine-Nine\Brooklyn Nine-Nine - Old School (Recorded Nov 12, 2013, KDFWDT).TiVo.txt ...
> C:\Users\Joe\Documents\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK -D -x "J:\TiVo\Brooklyn Nine-Nine\Brooklyn Nine-Nine - Old School (Recorded Nov 12, 2013, KDFWDT).TiVo"
> empty file: chunk-02-0002.xml
> Failed to generate metadata file: J:\TiVo\Brooklyn Nine-Nine\Brooklyn Nine-Nine - Old School (Recorded Nov 12, 2013, KDFWDT).TiVo.txt
> Exit code: 0
> Encryption by QUALCOMM ;)


 Sounds like a timing issue - the xml file still hasn't completed being written when kmttg checks for an empty file (or maybe an issue with empty file checker). For this version I removed the empty file check, so see if this one works:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdETXJjZmFRbktnZ0U/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## ThAbtO

size=1025.10 MB elapsed=0:18:10 (7.89 Mbps)

I was wondering from this example of a download off KMTTG, the Mbps shown is? 

average transfer speed, 
resulted speed at the end of the download, 
or something else.


----------



## Joe Siegler

moyekj said:


> Sounds like a timing issue - the xml file still hasn't completed being written when kmttg checks for an empty file (or maybe an issue with empty file checker). For this version I removed the empty file check, so see if this one works:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdETXJjZmFRbktnZ0U/edit?usp=sharing


Tried, said I had to request access. I did.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> size=1025.10 MB elapsed=0:18:10 (7.89 Mbps)
> 
> I was wondering from this example of a download off KMTTG, the Mbps shown is?
> 
> average transfer speed,
> resulted speed at the end of the download,
> or something else.


 average transfer speed: total size in bits transferred / total transfer time


----------



## Joe Siegler

moyekj said:


> Sounds like a timing issue - the xml file still hasn't completed being written when kmttg checks for an empty file (or maybe an issue with empty file checker). For this version I removed the empty file check, so see if this one works:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdETXJjZmFRbktnZ0U/edit?usp=sharing


OK, after I got the approval on GDrive, I just tried it. Still didn't create it, but the error is different.



Code:


>> CREATING J:\TiVo\Brooklyn Nine-Nine\Brooklyn Nine-Nine - Old School (Recorded Nov 12, 2013, KDFWDT).TiVo.txt ...
C:\Users\Joe\Documents\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK -D -x "J:\TiVo\Brooklyn Nine-Nine\Brooklyn Nine-Nine - Old School (Recorded Nov 12, 2013, KDFWDT).TiVo" 
IOException - chunk-02-0002.xml (The system cannot find the file specified)
Failed to generate metadata file: J:\TiVo\Brooklyn Nine-Nine\Brooklyn Nine-Nine - Old School (Recorded Nov 12, 2013, KDFWDT).TiVo.txt
Exit code: 0
Encryption by QUALCOMM ;)

Edit: I just noticed that the first line of this, and the "Failed to generate" lines in the error have different locations for the .txt file it is creating. Could that have anything to do with it?

It first says it is going to create it here: CREATING J:\TiVo\Brooklyn Nine-Nine\Brooklyn Nine-Nine - Old School (Recorded Nov 12, 2013, KDFWDT).TiVo.txt ...

Then it says it failed to generate it here: J:\TiVo\Brooklyn Nine-Nine\Brooklyn Nine-Nine - Old School (Recorded Nov 12, 2013, KDFWDT).TiVo.txt


----------



## ThAbtO

Another suggestion:

Can we have the show title, episode title, and episode number in their own columns, that way they can be sorted.


----------



## moyekj

FYI, Joe Siegler's problem turned out to be because he was instructing Windows to start kmttg in c:\windows directory and tivodecode doesn't have permission to write there but wasn't giving any error messages about failure to create xml files, so kmttg has no way to know there was a problem writing those files. Joe changed star dir to the kmttg install dir and problem is solved.


----------



## Etupes

Is there a way to get kmttg to open by default on the [Tivo] tab? For some reason, it now opens on the FILES tabs...


----------



## moyekj

It's supposed to open on same tab as you last closed kmttg on.


----------



## Etupes

That is the behavior I used to see, but I don't any longer. Regardelss of the tab I use, I close the app and it reopens on the FILES TAB.
I launch the app through a shortcut: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\javaw.exe" -jar "C:\KMTTG\kmttg.jar"

Is there any parameter I should add or some config file I need to edit/correct?


----------



## moyekj

What's supposed to be happening is when you close kmttg it writes c:\Users\<YourLogin>\.kmttg_settings file which saves various GUI related things including TiVo name after <tab> line which is the TiVo tab to open to. Perhaps you should just delete that file as maybe something got corrupted. Then try closing and opening kmttg again. If kmttg is having trouble writing the file at that location that could be the problem.


----------



## Etupes

Excellent! That did the trick. I found the file, deleted it and that fixed the problem. Thank you very much for your help. I LOVE this program!


----------



## moyekj

New version just released with quite a few enhancements and fixes.

Relevant to series 4 and later units there's now a *Use RPC to get NPL when possible* config option under Program Options which when enabled gets NPL in 1 shot rather than the usual 2 step process.

Consult release_notes Wiki for all the details.


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> It's supposed to open on same tab as you last closed kmttg on.


moyekj - any chance you can save the sort order in these settings?


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> moyekj - any chance you can save the sort order in these settings?


 Haven't figured out how using JXTable that is Java 1.5 compatible.


----------



## dougblair

moyekj said:


> New version just released with quite a few enhancements and fixes.
> 
> Relevant to series 4 and later units there's now a *Use RPC to get NPL when possible* config option under Program Options which when enabled gets NPL in 1 shot rather than the usual 2 step process.


Just installed vlp0m (on a MiniMac server, against my Roamio) and LOVE it! THANK YOU as usual 

I have noticed one small issue. When the *Use RPC to get NPL* is on kmttg attempts to download a program before it has finished recording. It makes several attempts to download, each one resulting in a 403 error, before it gives up. This repeats with each iteration of the NPL until the program has finished recording. After that, the download and all the other steps complete normally.

Not a serious bug. Anyone else seen this?

Doug


----------



## moyekj

dougblair said:


> Just installed vlp0m (on a MiniMac server, against my Roamio) and LOVE it! THANK YOU as usual
> 
> I have noticed one small issue. When the *Use RPC to get NPL* is on kmttg attempts to download a program before it has finished recording. It makes several attempts to download, each one resulting in a 403 error, before it gives up. This repeats with each iteration of the NPL until the program has finished recording. After that, the download and all the other steps complete normally.
> 
> Not a serious bug. Anyone else seen this?
> 
> Doug


 Good catch. I've fixed that for next release.


----------



## rocket777

I love the new todo list export into .csv format (perfect for excel). 

I cobbled together an excel spreadsheet to sort and scan an exported todo list looking for overlapping recordings on the same channel when extra time is added for shows in a season pass. These sometimes cause problems on my roamio. To be safe, I now scan for these and then adjust the extra record time in kmttg.

This excel sheet can handle about 400 entries max (to fit in a zip upload). Note, this sheet has vbs macros that will need to be enabled for it to work.


----------



## moyekj

danthom1704 said:


> Is there any way to see what's going on with the mind.tivo.com server? My pushes seem to be going through, no errors. But nothing gets sent to the tivo.
> 
> Thanks





moyekj said:


> Not that I'm aware of. pyTivo has never added that functionality AFAIK which is why I added it in kmttg for a while (until it stopped working). Quick thing to check is if you are pushing to a machine that is part of a TiVo beta then you need to use alternate TiVo push server in pyTivo server, or vice versa if you are setup for staging server vs production server.


Last couple of days pushes haven't been going through for me either, so I looked into finding alternate ways to list pending pushes and found a "downloadSearch" RPC function which has the information needed. My guess is it should also cover Amazon and other types of internet downloads as well, but I'm focused on pyTivo pushes for now. I'm looking into making use of it for next release.
Checking my last couple of pushes they just sit on the Mind server with state="scheduled" but never seem to get pushed through. I also see older pushes that didn't work with following properties (among others):


Code:


         "state": "cancelled",
         "cancellationSource": "mind",
         "cancellationReason": "maxRetriesExceeded"


----------



## ThAbtO

Pushes worked for me and Roamio, just tried it.


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> Relevant to series 4 and later units there's now a *Use RPC to get NPL when possible* config option under Program Options which when enabled gets NPL in 1 shot rather than the usual 2 step process.


I know you say that the series ID is missing with this method... But I also see that the episode number is missing for _some_ shows. (Independent Lens is the one example I see for sure at the moment.) Other shows do have episode numbers.

Is series ID and episode # somehow related, or is this maybe an issue that can be fixed?


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> Is series ID and episode # somehow related, or is this maybe an issue that can be fixed?


 No, there's no relation. The RPC data does not have series ID data period, for any episodic show.

For shows that are missing episode information using RPC check the HDUI on the TiVo - I think you will find the information is missing there as I think it's using the same data source. So far NPL episode information has been pretty complete for me using RPC, but I do notice sometimes ToDo list doesn't always have episode information available.


----------



## dougblair

As long as you're looking at the RPC for NPL code, I have also noticed that some shows appear to be listed multiple times. This seems to happen if (for example) a show matches a season pass and multiple wish lists. Got one Batman movie showing up as three recordings because it is action-adventure, Batman and has George Clooney in it. My Roamio is relatively new, and I'm not yet used to recording six shows at once, so I am not sure if it actually making three recordings or just listing the same one three times in the NPL feed.... but perhaps some uniqueness can be applied to this?

keep it up!


----------



## lwilson87

I am having a problem with v1p0m that could be user error/configuration but, I think it is a bug. With the new qsfix directory, the series folder is not being created for the output file. So, the qsfix file is created in the root directory (e.g., c:\temp and not c:\temp\series). The qsfix step completes but, all other steps fail due to not finding the expected file in the series folder. Reverting back to v1p0l resolves the issue.


----------



## moyekj

dougblair said:


> As long as you're looking at the RPC for NPL code, I have also noticed that some shows appear to be listed multiple times. This seems to happen if (for example) a show matches a season pass and multiple wish lists. Got one Batman movie showing up as three recordings because it is action-adventure, Batman and has George Clooney in it. My Roamio is relatively new, and I'm not yet used to recording six shows at once, so I am not sure if it actually making three recordings or just listing the same one three times in the NPL feed.... but perhaps some uniqueness can be applied to this?
> 
> keep it up!


 The RPC data retrieval starts at top level and traverses into folders. I suspect what is happening is the same show being categorized into 2 or more folders on the TiVo. I'll have to try and find a way to retrieve NPL as a flat set of data instead of doing folder traversal which would avoid the problem. Short of that I'll have to check for uniqueness in code which would be messier.


----------



## moyekj

lwilson87 said:


> I am having a problem with v1p0m that could be user error/configuration but, I think it is a bug. With the new qsfix directory, the series folder is not being created for the output file. So, the qsfix file is created in the root directory (e.g., c:\temp and not c:\temp\series). The qsfix step completes but, all other steps fail due to not finding the expected file in the series folder. Reverting back to v1p0l resolves the issue.


 Thanks for reporting. The qsfix dir was a request I wasn't too fond on implementing because of scenarios like this. I'll have to see if it's easy to fix else just pull that feature out again.


----------



## moyekj

dougblair said:


> As long as you're looking at the RPC for NPL code, I have also noticed that some shows appear to be listed multiple times. This seems to happen if (for example) a show matches a season pass and multiple wish lists. Got one Batman movie showing up as three recordings because it is action-adventure, Batman and has George Clooney in it. My Roamio is relatively new, and I'm not yet used to recording six shows at once, so I am not sure if it actually making three recordings or just listing the same one three times in the NPL feed.... but perhaps some uniqueness can be applied to this?
> 
> keep it up!





moyekj said:


> The RPC data retrieval starts at top level and traverses into folders. I suspect what is happening is the same show being categorized into 2 or more folders on the TiVo. I'll have to try and find a way to retrieve NPL as a flat set of data instead of doing folder traversal which would avoid the problem. Short of that I'll have to check for uniqueness in code which would be messier.


After exploring a little I did indeed find a way to get a flat list instead of having to parse through folders. This will actually make things a lot cleaner and simpler and I think will avoid the problem you are seeing and should be part of next release. Given there's already several bug fixes I'm working on there will probably be a new release in next few days.


----------



## moyekj

lwilson87 said:


> I am having a problem with v1p0m that could be user error/configuration but, I think it is a bug. With the new qsfix directory, the series folder is not being created for the output file. So, the qsfix file is created in the root directory (e.g., c:\temp and not c:\temp\series). The qsfix step completes but, all other steps fail due to not finding the expected file in the series folder. Reverting back to v1p0l resolves the issue.





moyekj said:


> Thanks for reporting. The qsfix dir was a request I wasn't too fond on implementing because of scenarios like this. I'll have to see if it's easy to fix else just pull that feature out again.


 This was a can of worms to try and deal with and it's too much work to try and get it working, so for next release I've already pulled the qsfix directory option.


----------



## BlackBetty

I'm about to receive a Roamio pro and a mini to replace two premiere units. I plan on downloading kmttg to see if it will do the following for me.

1) transfer season passes from both premieres to the Roamio. 
2) transfer select recordings from premieres to Roamio. 
3) transfer wishlists. 

Anything else I should do? Cam kmttg transfer my wishlists?


----------



## moyekj

1) Yes.
2) Use MRV for that
3) Auto record wishlists will transfer along with season passes. Non auto record wishlists are not accessible by kmttg so won't transfer. (So if you like you can temporarily turn them into auto record wishlists before transferring season passes to get around that issue).


----------



## lwilson87

moyekj said:


> This was a can of worms to try and deal with and it's too much work to try and get it working, so for next release I've already pulled the qsfix directory option.


Thanks for looking into it. I like the idea because I go back and forth between drives to improve I/O performance. Sounds like, not worth the work.


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> No, there's no relation. The RPC data does not have series ID data period, for any episodic show.
> 
> For shows that are missing episode information using RPC check the HDUI on the TiVo - I think you will find the information is missing there as I think it's using the same data source. So far NPL episode information has been pretty complete for me using RPC, but I do notice sometimes ToDo list doesn't always have episode information available.


Well, when I WASN'T using the RPC data, I *was* getting the episode #s.

Do you mean you do a union of the 'first pass' (the http one?) and the second pass data? As I found out earlier by asking, some of the data, e.g. episode #, is often very different in the two passes.. (and the second pass is usually more correct).

Unfortunately I already deleted these eps off my Tivo, but they may be in the trash. I'll try to find other examples if possible. I may leave RPC off because of this, even though it seemed a LOT faster and I like even just the user interface aspect of it being one step. (I long ago almost thought of asking for the 'two steps' to be treated as one, even though I'd have to wait longer.)


----------



## moyekj

Yup, 2 step is a union so benefits from 2 different database (local and middlemind.tivo) for data. However, from my experience local database is often deficient for episode information, so with just the traditional XML listings you'd see a lot of missing data if it weren't for that 2nd step. Now that I figured out how to get flat listings the RPC NPL will be faster still in next release.


----------



## Joe Siegler

Can kmttg be used to rename a show once it gets onto the TiVo? If it can't, is that kind of thing even possible?


----------



## lpwcomp

Joe Siegler said:


> Can kmttg be used to rename a show once it gets onto the TiVo? If it can't, is that kind of thing even possible?


The only thing you could do is transfer it to your computer, delete it from the TiVo, decrypt, rename it on the computer (including in the metadata, if present), and push or pull it back to the TiVo. There is no way to simply rename something on the TiVo.


----------



## moyekj

v1p0n version released with various bug fixes and pyTivo push file queue check feature added back in. Strongly recommend updating to this version because of the fixes.
Consult release_notes for all the details.


----------



## lwilson87

Confirmed, issue resolved with sub-folders. Thank you!


----------



## supersportsfan

Ok, so I made a mistake and I'm hoping there might be some way to save it...

I just upgraded my TiVo HD to a Roamio today. Reading on here, I saw you can transfer Season Passes with kmttg, so before I swapped service, I did the transfer. When I tried to import them, I got an error, and upon investigating, noticed that when you export, you have to choose .csv or .sp...of course, I didn't realize this and just did the default, .csv. 

ANYWAY, is there a way I can possibly get this converted to import, or is it a lost cause, as the HD is now deactivated?


----------



## moyekj

Save is to save to season passes to .sp file that can be loaded at a later date to copy to other TiVos. Export is for saving to spreadsheet. The tooltips indicate as such. You can't import season passes from csv file.

You may be able to still use tivo.com to copy season passes though if HD has not been deactivated long.


----------



## elprice7345

I believe I've found a bug in v1p0n.

I can't delete shows from my NPL that were recorded using TiVo suggestions. Regularly recorded shows delete as expected.


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> I believe I've found a bug in v1p0n.
> 
> I can't delete shows from my NPL that were recorded using TiVo suggestions. Regularly recorded shows delete as expected.


 What's the exact error message you are getting?


----------



## rocket777

Might I make a suggestion for the newest (beta) export to .csv feature.

By now including the *date* in the file name string, I can no longer have a single shortcut on my desktop to quickly load the exported file into excel and it creates a number of files that I have to manually delete. I don't require the saving of older lists and I already now use this feature daily.

I would prefer the original method that used a fixed name with the type of list and tivo name and not have a file selector dialog for either of the todo list or the np list. It would overwrite the prior file.

But of course, others may have a different preference, hence a config option might be worthwhile.


----------



## mglutz

Running the new version (v1p0n) with the 'Use RPC to get NPL when possible' enabled I do not get my complete NPL. It was working correctly in the previous release. I only get about a third of the shows in my NPL list and is happening on both of my Premieres. I didn't look to see which shows are missing but will if needed.


----------



## ThAbtO

I discovered another bug with v1p0n, Using adcut with a VPrj file results in a .VPrj file instead of a .mpg file. The filesize is equivalent to a .mpg file.



Code:


>> Running adcut on I:\Video\This Old House - 3310 - Edit - Arlington Italianate Project.mpg.Vprj ...
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo E:\kmttg\VRDscripts\adcut.vbs "I:\Video\This Old House - 3310 - Edit - Arlington Italianate Project.mpg.VPrj" "I:\video\This Old House - 3310 - Edit - Arlington Italianate Project.mpg_cut.Vprj" /l:C:\DOCUME~1\Thabto\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRDLock8863487301706081952.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video


----------



## moyekj

mglutz said:


> Running the new version (v1p0n) with the 'Use RPC to get NPL when possible' enabled I do not get my complete NPL. It was working correctly in the previous release. I only get about a third of the shows in my NPL list and is happening on both of my Premieres. I didn't look to see which shows are missing but will if needed.


 Do me a favor and try the kmttg.jar contained in this zip file to see if it fixes it for you:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEMGdsTzNxQ3Z0ZDA/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## wuzznuubi

Still running v1p0m Waiting for the dust to settle.

Is there anyway to download from a Roamio from the pause point?

I have a 4hr recording on the Premiere that has one minor glitch and only downloads 71 minutes (glitch point) out of 240 minutes.

I successfully transfered the full recording from Premiere to Roamio and have the same issue downloading from Roamio.

If I try to transfer from Premiere to Roamio from the pause point (71 mins) it never transfers (waited 2 days).

And NO, it's not the SuperBowl !


----------



## mglutz

moyekj said:


> Do me a favor and try the kmttg.jar contained in this zip file to see if it fixes it for you:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEMGdsTzNxQ3Z0ZDA/edit?usp=sharing


Yes, That appears to correct the problem.


----------



## moyekj

New version just released with fix for RPC NPL missing shows and also a fix for ThAbtO file naming issue above when starting with .Vprj file input to "adcut". Also added "Remove" button to "Show pending pyTivo pushes" window.

EDIT: I guess Murphy's law is really kicking in as newly uploaded zip files to sourceforge don't seem to be downloading this morning. I tried changing file name and version but made no difference. Guess just leave it there for now and maybe it will resolve itself...

EDIT 2: Looks like downloads are working again now.


----------



## dougblair

Confirmed this is fixed in v1p0p! Thank you! 

(Arrgh! Should have quoted...) The issue confirmed fixed is the attempt to download before recording is finished AND the multiple copies showing in the NPL via RPC.)

Doug


----------



## elprice7345

elprice7345 said:


> I believe I've found a bug in v1p0n.
> 
> I can't delete shows from my NPL that were recorded using TiVo suggestions. Regularly recorded shows delete as expected.


Fixed in v1p0p


----------



## moyekj

wuzznuubi said:


> Still running v1p0m Waiting for the dust to settle.
> 
> Is there anyway to download from a Roamio from the pause point?
> 
> I have a 4hr recording on the Premiere that has one minor glitch and only downloads 71 minutes (glitch point) out of 240 minutes.
> 
> I successfully transfered the full recording from Premiere to Roamio and have the same issue downloading from Roamio.
> 
> If I try to transfer from Premiere to Roamio from the pause point (71 mins) it never transfers (waited 2 days).
> 
> And NO, it's not the SuperBowl !


 Nothing has changed AFAIK on TiVo side for series 4 and later units to allow TTG resume to work.


----------



## pdc

It looks like the latest version (v1p0p )now generates individual metadata files for when doing auto transfers with a second encode. However, Atomic Parsley is only run on the first encoded file, requiring a second manual run of Atomic Parsley on the second encode. Am I missing something, or is this the intended behavior?


----------



## moyekj

pdc said:


> It looks like the latest version (v1p0p )now generates individual metadata files for when doing auto transfers with a second encode. However, Atomic Parsley is only run on the first encoded file, requiring a second manual run of Atomic Parsley on the second encode. Am I missing something, or is this the intended behavior?


 Atomic runs are automatically done following the "encode" task - scheduled when encode completes. Requirements are that encode file name must end in .mp4 or .m4v and there must be a metadata file available (.mp4.txt or .m4v.txt). If those requirements are not satisfied the Atomic job won't be scheduled.


----------



## pdc

moyekj said:


> Atomic runs are automatically done following the "encode" task - scheduled when encode completes. Requirements are that encode file name must end in .mp4 or .m4v and there must be a metadata file available (.mp4.txt or .m4v.txt). If those requirements are not satisfied the Atomic job won't be scheduled.


I believe that all of these requirements are being met. I have two .m4v files (show.m4v and show_iPod.m4v) and two .m4v.txt files (show.m4v.txt and show_iPod.m4v.txt), but after the two encodes are completed, Atomic Parsley is only run on show.m4v. No error messages are displayed, and I can manually run Atomic Parsley on the show_iPod.m4v file after the run without problems.


----------



## reneg

wuzznuubi said:


> Still running v1p0m Waiting for the dust to settle.
> 
> Is there anyway to download from a Roamio from the pause point?
> 
> I have a 4hr recording on the Premiere that has one minor glitch and only downloads 71 minutes (glitch point) out of 240 minutes.
> 
> I successfully transfered the full recording from Premiere to Roamio and have the same issue downloading from Roamio.
> 
> If I try to transfer from Premiere to Roamio from the pause point (71 mins) it never transfers (waited 2 days).
> 
> And NO, it's not the SuperBowl !


Not sure if I had the same issue, but I had a recorded show on a Roamio that had a glitch about 7 minutes in. For whatever reason, I was unable to transfer from a pause point from the Roamio to the Premiere (blue light came on briefly, but no data moved), so I transferred the entire show to the Premiere. I then set the pause point on the Premiere after the glitch and was able to transfer the show starting at the pause point back to the Roamio. Then, from the Roamio, I transferred the partial show to my PC. I used Videoredo to join the two segments. It was a lot harder than it should have been, but it worked.


----------



## Hyrax

I've not used pyTivo in a few years. Is it possible to pyTivo from within kmttg to have kmttg to download a show from one Tivo and then automatically have kmttg tell pyTivo to push the show to another Tivo. In this situation I don't want to decode the .Tivo file because pushing a mpeg file onto another Tivo will encode as a Tivo file.

One complication that I see is that I'd like to be able to push files to either of my two Tivos, but it doesn't appear that pyTivo's configuration file allows this.

I know that Tivo allows you to transfer (non-copy protected) shows between Tivos, but the user interface is terrible for doing so. I do it a lot, and have often missed transferring a show, and even more frequently transfer the same show multiple times. It would be the bees-knees if I could figure out how to do this with kmttg.

_edit:_
Oh, I'm not making a feature request if kmttg cannot transfer recordings between Tivos in one step. I'm fine doing it in two steps if that is the case.


----------



## lpwcomp

Hyrax said:


> I've not used pyTivo in a few years. Is it possible to pyTivo from within kmttg to have kmttg to download a show from one Tivo and then automatically have kmttg tell pyTivo to push the show to another Tivo. In this situation I don't want to decode the .Tivo file because pushing a mpeg file onto another Tivo will encode as a Tivo file.


It will still be decoded by pyTivo "on the fly". Since it uses tivodeccode for this, the recordings cannot be transferred in transport stream format.



Hyrax said:


> One complication that I see is that I'd like to be able to push files to either of my two Tivos, but it doesn't appear that pyTivo's configuration file allows this.


 pyTivo lets you push to any configured TiVo. In stock kmttg, the destination TiVo is a global configuration setting (File->Configure...), "pyTivo push destination" under the pyTivo tab.



Hyrax said:


> I know that Tivo allows you to transfer (non-copy protected) shows between Tivos, but the user interface is terrible for doing so. I do it a lot, and have often missed transferring a show, and even more frequently transfer the same show multiple times. It would be the bees-knees if I could figure out how to do this with kmttg.


The downside of push is you lose most of the metadata and pushed recordings will not group with episodes recorded on or pulled to the TiVo. Also, you're dependent on the TiVo "mind server".



Hyrax said:


> _edit:_
> Oh, I'm not making a feature request if kmttg cannot transfer recordings between Tivos in one step. I'm fine doing it in two steps if that is the case.


This ability has been in kmttg for a long time, maybe even since the beginning. It invokes pyTivo to actually do the push.


----------



## Hyrax

lpwcomp said:


> pyTivo lets you push to any configured TiVo. In stock kmttg, the destination TiVo is a global configuration setting (File->Configure...), "pyTivo push destination" under the pyTivo tab.


Thanks for the useful information. What I saying was that I want to transfer one recording from Tivo1 to Tivo2 and transfer another recording from Tivo2 to Tivo 1. I assumed that the global setting only allows a single destination. _Edit: What I'm trying to say that the destination is a pyTivo setting and it would be better for me if it were a setting on the 'Tivos' tab._

I used to use pyTivo to push existing mpeg files and was not sure what would happen if I tried to push .TIVO files. I will be moving entire seasons of shows between boxes, so the groupings will not be too much of an issue. Tivo transfers also seem to sometimes strip season and episode information, but shows are still grouped.

File management on Tivos is getting to be a huge issue as storage is getting huge. Tivo's method of transferring is very cumbersome, and I was hoping for something better.

With the information you've given me, it seems kmttg+pyTivo provide most of what I need. I'll explore it further while hoping (against reason) that one day Tivo will one day provide a better method for transfers (and provide methods for clients to define their own groups).

Thanks again


----------



## moyekj

Well, you can work around the kmttg global setting easily for your needs. Quick example:
Block transfers from tivo1->tivo2:
* 1st make sure pyTivo is up and running**
* In kmttg set tivo2 as pyTivo push destination
* Refresh NPL for tivo1 and select all shows you want to push
* In kmttg enable only "push" task and click START

Above will download all select shows and then send push requests for them, everything 1 at a time of course.

For tivo2->tivo1 it's probably best to wait until all above transfers are done, but if you want to be aggressive you can leave above kmttg session running and start another kmttg session and repeat above sequence but reversing tivo1 and tivo2.
(Problem with doing both at same time is you will be pushing and pulling from the TiVos at same time which is probably not a good idea).

** Since you will be pushing .TiVo files you have to make sure you supply your MAK and tivodecode path to pyTivo configuration so it can decrypt on the fly to do the pushes, and you also have to make sure you have kmttg setup to NOT use TS transfers.


----------



## Hyrax

moyekj said:


> Well, you can work around the kmttg global setting easily for your needs. Quick example:
> Block transfers from tivo1->tivo2:
> ...
> For tivo2->tivo1 it's probably best to wait until all above transfers are done, but if you want to be aggressive you can leave above kmttg session running and start another kmttg session and repeat above sequence but reversing tivo1 and tivo2.


Thanks - I appreciate your help!

That was more or less what I was expecting to do. Could I select a block of several hours of recordings to move them from Tivo1->Tivo2, start the process, and then immediately change the destination, select another block of recordings to move from Tivo2->Tivo1 all in the same session. Or does the destination get written to a file that gets read before each push?

The reason I'm asking this is that I've got a Tivo with 1TB of data and another with 3TB. The small capacity Roamio is connected to the cable company, and the other is OTA. I'm trying to use the large one as a server for time shifting shows that I'm not able to watch right away. With the Olympics coming up I'm trying to create as much space as possible on the smaller one. So you can see it is not an earth-shattering need, but it would be nice.


----------



## moyekj

Hyrax said:


> That was more or less what I was expecting to do. Could I select a block of several hours of recordings to move them from Tivo1->Tivo2, start the process, and then immediately change the destination, select another block of recordings to move from Tivo2->Tivo1 all in the same session.


 No. The pushes don't happen until download completes and as it is right now at the time the push happens the global setting is consulted. I could probably change that behavior to be like "encode" task which remembers individual encoding name selections at the time you started the job (and shows what they are in OUTPUT column of job monitor), but that's not how it is right now for pushes.

But as things are right now that's why I suggested using 2 kmttg sessions at a time if you want to get everything going at once.


----------



## lpwcomp

Unless you also have a space problem on your computer, why not just leave them there and pull each episode back when you want to watch it?


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> But as things are right now that's why I suggested using 2 kmttg sessions at a time if you want to get everything going at once.


Another potential solution is to use a custom command in kmttg to move the downloaded file into another directory/pytivo share and have pyTivo auto push https://code.google.com/p/pytivo-auto-push/ running to get it to the destination Tivo. You could still use the kmttg push option for one TiVo and the Custom command + pytivo auto push for another.


----------



## Hyrax

moyekj said:


> ... I could probably change that behavior to be like "encode" task which remembers individual encoding name selections at the time you started the job (and shows what they are in OUTPUT column of job monitor), but that's not how it is right now for pushes...


There is no need to make changes just for me. Now that I know how it works I can figure out how to make it do what I want.

Your program is wonderful, by the way. It makes having a Tivo worth the cost.


----------



## Hyrax

lpwcomp said:


> Unless you also have a space problem on your computer, why not just leave them there and pull each episode back when you want to watch it?


That is a good idea and is my fall back plan. We're talking about at least 1 TB of recordings for the Olympics and I don't really want to manage these files on my PC. As much as my family loves watching the Olympics, it is not worth the effort. Plus, I've got a basically unused Tivo with 2 TB of free space on it that I'd like to use.


----------



## osoviejo

I'm running v1p0p, with the latest VRD TVSuite 4.21.6.674.

If I try to run a decrypt and QS Fix job on a .TiVo file, I get this output to the kmttg console:

Saved 1 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
container=mpegts, video=mpeg2video
>> Running qsfix on C:\Documents\My Tivo Recordings.Transferred\2014.01.20.Sound FX.TiVo ...
C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Tools\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\Documents\My Tivo Recordings.Transferred\2014.01.20.Sound FX.TiVo" "C:\Documents\My Tivo Recordings.Transferred\2014.01.20.Sound FX.ts.qsfix" /l:C:\Trash\MICHAE~1.ROP\2\VRDLock3230346918062636941.tmp /c:mpegts /v:mpeg2video 
There are currently no queued jobs to save.
qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Tools\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\Documents\My Tivo Recordings.Transferred\2014.01.20.Sound FX.TiVo" "C:\Documents\My Tivo Recordings.Transferred\2014.01.20.Sound FX.ts.qsfix" /l:C:\Trash\MICHAE~1.ROP\2\VRDLock3230346918062636941.tmp /c:mpegts /v:mpeg2video 
C:\Tools\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(101, 1) Microsoft VBScript runtime error: The remote server machine does not exist or is unavailable: 'VideoReDo.IsOutputInProgress'

The "VideoReDo has stopped working" dialog:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BEX
Application Name:	VideoReDo4.exe
Application Version:	4.21.6.674
Application Timestamp:	52e11295
Fault Module Name:	MSVCR100.dll
Fault Module Version:	10.0.40219.325
Fault Module Timestamp:	4df2be1e
Exception Offset:	0008af3e
Exception Code:	c0000417
Exception Data:	00000000
OS Version:	6.3.9600.2.0.0.400.8
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	cbe7
Additional Information 2:	cbe72006690f771599eed02a4d172b5b
Additional Information 3:	fd2e
Additional Information 4:	fd2ebb29b8c24ae8ffec923658040d4e

-------------------------------------------------------------------
If I try a QS Fix only job on a previously decrypted .mpg file, I get this output:

Saved 1 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
container=mpeg, video=mpeg2video
>> Running qsfix on C:\Documents\My Tivo Recordings.Transferred\2014.02.03.Outside the Lines.mpg ...
C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Tools\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\Documents\My Tivo Recordings.Transferred\2014.02.03.Outside the Lines.mpg" "C:\Documents\My Tivo Recordings.Transferred\2014.02.03.Outside the Lines.mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Trash\MICHAE~1.ROP\2\VRDLock4133840805051614923.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video 
There are currently no queued jobs to save.
qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Tools\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\Documents\My Tivo Recordings.Transferred\2014.02.03.Outside the Lines.mpg" "C:\Documents\My Tivo Recordings.Transferred\2014.02.03.Outside the Lines.mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Trash\MICHAE~1.ROP\2\VRDLock4133840805051614923.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video 
C:\Tools\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(101, 1) (null): The remote procedure call failed.

(The "stopped working" dialog is the same as above.)
-------------------------------------------------------------------
I haven't had any issues using kmttg before today (when I installed VRD for the first time). I will sometimes get different errors trying to accomplish the same job of decrypt and QS Fix (The remote server machine does not exist or is unavailable: 'VideoReDutputPercentComplete).

Any help very much appreciated!


----------



## moyekj

Hyrax said:


> Thanks - I appreciate your help!
> 
> That was more or less what I was expecting to do. Could I select a block of several hours of recordings to move them from Tivo1->Tivo2, start the process, and then immediately change the destination, select another block of recordings to move from Tivo2->Tivo1 all in the same session. Or does the destination get written to a file that gets read before each push?
> 
> The reason I'm asking this is that I've got a Tivo with 1TB of data and another with 3TB. The small capacity Roamio is connected to the cable company, and the other is OTA. I'm trying to use the large one as a server for time shifting shows that I'm not able to watch right away. With the Olympics coming up I'm trying to create as much space as possible on the smaller one. So you can see it is not an earth-shattering need, but it would be nice.





moyekj said:


> No. The pushes don't happen until download completes and as it is right now at the time the push happens the global setting is consulted. I could probably change that behavior to be like "encode" task which remembers individual encoding name selections at the time you started the job (and shows what they are in OUTPUT column of job monitor), but that's not how it is right now for pushes.
> 
> But as things are right now that's why I suggested using 2 kmttg sessions at a time if you want to get everything going at once.


Actually after a quick look at the code the pyTivo destination host IS stored with the task at time of submission, so you should be able to do exactly what you planned - start the 1st batch, switch the destination host in config, then start 2nd batch. No need for 2 separate kmttg sessions. It's been so long since I looked at that code I forgot it was that way.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Actually after a quick look at the code the pyTivo destination host IS stored with the task at time of submission, so you should be able to do exactly what you planned - start the 1st batch, switch the destination host in config, then start 2nd batch. No need for 2 separate kmttg sessions. It's been so long since I looked at that code I forgot it was that way.


I was gonna say... The mod I made would never have worked otherwise.


----------



## moyekj

osoviejo, open up the VRD GUI and run a QS Fix on C:\Documents\My Tivo Recordings.Transferred\2014.01.20.Sound FX.TiVo manually to confirm things work that way. It would seem from those error messages that VRD is crashing. If that works then try it again via kmttg.

Note that VRD doesn't like multiple resolutions in a file, so you should also turn on "Enable VideoRedo QS Fix video dimension filter" in kmttg config-VideoRedo tab which may fix the problem if VRD is indeed crashing.


----------



## osoviejo

Thanks moyekj. It's definitely VRD that is crashing. It happens within moments (1st frame), and the dialog info is the same as above. I tried running it standalone with the dimension filter applied, and also through kmttg with the filter applied. All results are the same.


----------



## lpwcomp

osoviejo said:


> Thanks moyekj. It's definitely VRD that is crashing. It happens within moments (1st frame), and the dialog info is the same as above. I tried running it standalone with the dimension filter applied, and also through kmttg with the filter applied. All results are the same.


Try "Run as administrator".


----------



## osoviejo

lpwcomp said:


> Try "Run as administrator".


Thanks, I have admin rights on my machine. I did try it, however, to no avail.


----------



## moyekj

osoviejo said:


> Thanks moyekj. It's definitely VRD that is crashing. It happens within moments (1st frame), and the dialog info is the same as above. I tried running it standalone with the dimension filter applied, and also through kmttg with the filter applied. All results are the same.


 For reporting VRD crashes your best bet is the VRD Forums and uploading a sample for VRD folks to take a look.


----------



## caddyroger

I have Kmttg set this way. The tivo files goes in a folder that is named to be deleted. I have the MPG files going to a folder named for Videoredo auto processor. In the configuration it is set to delete the tivo files. I use the Kmttg help to do the updates. With Kmttg v1pOp it not encoding the tivo files to mpg but it not deleting the tivo files.
What could be the problem with this now? The only thing I changed was the use RPC to get the NPL when possible.


----------



## moyekj

pdc said:


> I believe that all of these requirements are being met. I have two .m4v files (show.m4v and show_iPod.m4v) and two .m4v.txt files (show.m4v.txt and show_iPod.m4v.txt), but after the two encodes are completed, Atomic Parsley is only run on show.m4v. No error messages are displayed, and I can manually run Atomic Parsley on the show_iPod.m4v file after the run without problems.


 I tracked down the problem preventing 2nd Atomic run and it is fixed in next release. Associated with this problem, atomic jobs were unnecessarily being queued behind other jobs, but now they launch right away without waiting for other jobs to complete.


----------



## moyekj

caddyroger said:


> I have Kmttg set this way. The tivo files goes in a folder that is named to be deleted. I have the MPG files going to a folder named for Videoredo auto processor. In the configuration it is set to delete the tivo files. I use the Kmttg help to do the updates. With Kmttg v1pOp it not encoding the tivo files to mpg but it not deleting the tivo files.
> What could be the problem with this now? The only thing I changed was the use RPC to get the NPL when possible.


 Don't understand what you wrote. Please clarify your post and include any kmttg log messages.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> Don't understand what you wrote. Please clarify your post and include any kmttg log messages.


Think he means that KMTTG is not decrypting to .mpg from .tivo and said encode instead.


----------



## pdc

moyekj said:


> I tracked down the problem preventing 2nd Atomic run and it is fixed in next release. Associated with this problem, atomic jobs were unnecessarily being queued behind other jobs, but now they launch right away without waiting for other jobs to complete.


Awesome! Thanks for looking into this. I'll look forward to checking out the next release.


----------



## lpwcomp

osoviejo said:


> Thanks, I have admin rights on my machine. I did try it, however, to no avail.


Another possibility: You do have TiVo Desktop installed, correct? At least the parts needed by VRD.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Another possibility: You do have TiVo Desktop installed, correct? At least the parts needed by VRD.


 Good point - strong possibility that is the issue. A partial install of VRD is needed such that TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll is installed so VRD can use it for handling .TiVo files.


----------



## mattack

With the semi-frequent C133 error problem lately, I noticed that the RPC connection doesn't work when in that situation.

Could kmttg fall back to the non-RPC method if it gets an error? That way it would "just work" even in the situations where Tivo can't keep their [email protected]#$ servers running, and we wouldn't have to change our prefs back and forth..


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> With the semi-frequent C133 error problem lately, I noticed that the RPC connection doesn't work when in that situation.
> 
> Could kmttg fall back to the non-RPC method if it gets an error? That way it would "just work" even in the situations where Tivo can't keep their [email protected]#$ servers running, and we wouldn't have to change our prefs back and forth..


 That's odd, for series 4 and later units I didn't think MyShows listings were affected. Things like Guide and Search used to be affected. Recently, however I changed the RPC calls related to MyShows so it's possible something was affected, though I wasn't having problems last night. If you still have associated error message can you post it here?


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> With the semi-frequent C133 error problem lately, I noticed that the RPC connection doesn't work when in that situation.
> 
> Could kmttg fall back to the non-RPC method if it gets an error? That way it would "just work" even in the situations where Tivo can't keep their [email protected]#$ servers running, and we wouldn't have to change our prefs back and forth..


 That's odd, for series 4 and later units I didn't think MyShows listings were affected. middlemind server is not used directly for MyShows retrieval, though it's possible indirectly the TiVo relies on servers for some of that information. Things like Guide and Search used to be affected since they do use middlemind servers indirectly. Recently, however I changed the RPC calls related to MyShows so it's possible something was affected, though I wasn't having problems last night. If you still have associated error message can you post it here?


----------



## mattack

Sorry, I knew I should have kept it.. I don't suppose it keeps the log?

I'll post it the next time I see it. (Also, I did have a couple of other java errors trying something else during the C133 time, but I didn't figure out reproducible steps for that part -- it was AFTER this part I was able to repro though.)


----------



## mattack

I don't seem to be having networking problems at the moment, but RPC is failing on my Roamio, but succeeding on my Premiere 4.. one's sitting on the other, connected to the same switch that my laptop is.. I'm fairly sure this is the kind of error I was seeing last night too:

Remote getURLs - JSONObject["title"] not found.
Remote getURLs - failed to retrieve mfs URLs

and remember, the old style connection is working and I already downloaded a bunch of recordings (making room for more Olympics).


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> I don't seem to be having networking problems at the moment, but RPC is failing on my Roamio, but succeeding on my Premiere 4.. one's sitting on the other, connected to the same switch that my laptop is.. I'm fairly sure this is the kind of error I was seeing last night too:
> 
> Remote getURLs - JSONObject["title"] not found.
> Remote getURLs - failed to retrieve mfs URLs
> 
> and remember, the old style connection is working and I already downloaded a bunch of recordings (making room for more Olympics).


 That's interesting - the above failure seems to be because you have 1 or more shows that don't have a title for some reason which I didn't think was possible. That failure is at a point beyond which all RPC data is already collected for a show and kmttg is just trying to find/construct the URLs needed for metadata and download.
Try the kmttg.jar in this zip file which accounts for that possibility and I think should solve your issue:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEZkxpallQQU9nWlE/edit?usp=sharing



pdc said:


> Awesome! Thanks for looking into this. I'll look forward to checking out the next release.


 pdc, above kmttg.jar has the atomic related fix in it too if you want to test it out.


----------



## caughey

I am trying to transfer a program from Roamio to TiVoHD. The program is h.264 (recorded on Universal Sports on FiOS). I can transfer directly to the HD using MRV, but i get only audio and no video.

I spent some time getting kmttg to transfer to PC until I found this post http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9793380#post9793380.

That solved the first problem, but now I can't transfer the show back to the TiVoHD (or even back to the Roamio for that matter).


----------



## moyekj

Series 3 units don't support H.264 cable channel recordings (in TS container). If you REALLY want to transfer to your HD unit you will need to remux to use mp4 container instead of mpeg2 TS container and then PUSH back to your HD using pyTivo. Since that requires decrypting and you can't use tivodecode on H.264, only something like VideoRedo TVSuite will work to do that.

You should be able to pull H.264 .TiVo files (in TS container) back to your Roamio using latest TiVo Desktop or recent pyTivo.


----------



## caughey

Thanks for the quick reply. For this particular program, I don't REALLY want to go to that much effort.  Maybe in the future.

I would like to figure out why the program won't transfer back to the Roamio via pyTivo. It is marked with a red X and says "Transferring prohibited by the copyright holder." and a duration of 0:00. Other (non h.264) files in the share transfer fine.

I set up TiVo desktop and pointed it to the same share. It's transferring now and I get video and audio on the Roamio.

I must have something set up wrong with pyTivo. I just installed it today. Not sure which version it is, but it is the wmcbrine fork. kmttg is v1p0p. TiVo desktop is 2.8.3. 

I could just use TiVo desktop, but I would like to get pyTiVo working.


----------



## moyekj

caughey said:


> ...but I would like to get pyTiVo working.


 Should post in pyTivo thread for pyTivo help, but 1st thing I would suspect is what ffmpeg.exe you are pointing pyTivo configuration to - you should use a recent version. (pyTivo uses ffmpeg to analyze video files including .TiVo files, and is probably not able to read the H.264 .TiVo file properly).


----------



## caughey

Thanks again! 

I tried 3 different ffmpeg files (one "older build of FFmpeg known to work well with pyTivo" I downloaded today, one that came with kmttg dated December, and the latest from zeranoe I got tonight), using either the Restart or Shutdown buttons from the pyTivo browser settings page after each change. No luck. Then I shut down everything and restarted from pyTivo.py and now it's working like it's supposed to. Yay! It's possible one of the other ffmpeg files might also work, but I'm not that curious tonight. 

Interestingly, even the TiVoHD will let me try to transfer the file now, but the blue light only flashes for a second before it gives up.


----------



## RBeatse

I am using version V1P0K and since I upgraded from Win 7 to Win 8.1 (and installed this version of KMTTG), my downlaods that are loaded to my iPad have the video and audio out of sync. They usually start a second out of sync but by the end of an hour show, they are close to 20+ seconds out of sync. I have used the encode profile "me_ipad" for a few years and so I retried them with the "ff_ipad" encode profile and it still does the same thing. 
Is it the version of KMTTG I have or is it the encode profile? I need help, the downloads are unusable at this point.


----------



## lpwcomp

caughey said:


> Interestingly, even the TiVoHD will let me try to transfer the file now, but the blue light only flashes for a second before it gives up.


That's because they are encrypted. When an h.264 video is being transferred to any TiVo series 3 or earlier, it must be transcoded to MPEG2. If it is encrypted, it must first be decrypted. pyTivo uses tivodecode to decrypt, and it cannot decrypt h.264.


----------



## moyekj

RBeatse said:


> I am using version V1P0K and since I upgraded from Win 7 to Win 8.1 (and installed this version of KMTTG), my downlaods that are loaded to my iPad have the video and audio out of sync. They usually start a second out of sync but by the end of an hour show, they are close to 20+ seconds out of sync. I have used the encode profile "me_ipad" for a few years and so I retried them with the "ff_ipad" encode profile and it still does the same thing.
> Is it the version of KMTTG I have or is it the encode profile? I need help, the downloads are unusable at this point.


 You need to enable "QS Fix" task as part of your flow. Best option is to configure kmttg with VideoRedo which it will then use for QS Fix, but short of that kmttg will use ProjectX for that task instead.


----------



## murgatroyd

After transferring files with kmttg, I generally do a quick check of the mpeg file outputted by kmttg to make sure the entire recording was transferred before I delete the original file from my TiVo. Usually this means opening the qsfixed mpeg file with VLC and checking a couple of points in the recording to see that it looks okay, and comparing the scenes at the very end to make sure the file wasn't truncated.

I transferred the Opening Ceremony of the current Winter Olympics (with padding, the duration was 4:07). The file size reported by my TiVoHD is 6.16 GB.

kmttg's display of the NP List agrees with what the TiVo says, reporting a running time of 4:07 and a size of 6.16 GB.

I opened the file with VLC (2.1.3 Rincewind); the running time of the recording is 41:38. 

I said "oh, crap, another glitched recording" and examined the file with the explorer in Windows. The file size reported is 5.81 GB (6,247,352,320 bytes) and the running time 04:07:23. 

I had recently installed the K-Lite Codec pack and Media Player Classic (1.7.1.247 (f520e2b) from December 18th last year) so I tried that next. MPC displays the running time of 04:07:23.

This is on my Win8 desktop which has VRD TS 3.20.629 installed, but not TiVo Desktop. (IIRC I had installed the Codec Pack to make up for the lack of TiVo Desktop.) I am only using VRD TS for QS Fix at the moment; I haven't used it for editing.

So my questions are:

1) Is this expected? That is, as long as the MPC can display the entire recording, and W8 and MPC agree on the running time, should I care what W8 tells me about the file size? How much variation should I expect? (I realize this is an artifact of how the different OSes report the file size.)

2) Which media players are generally the most robust? (I'm okay with using MPC if I have to, but if there are better players out there, I'd like to know.)

3) Do I need anything else to edit with VideoRedo TS if I don't have TiVo Desktop Plus installed? Because I expect I'll need to edit down some of these recordings real soon now.

I'll go back and read the thread, but if there are things that I can't do with VRD TS because I don't have TiVo Desktop Plus installed, I'd appreciate a pointer to the appropriate thread or a recap. (My previous desktop's hard drive is comatose, and I've been too lazy/busy to call TiVo about retrieving the key for TiVoDesktop Plus for that install; it's old enough that the information is not online.) 

Sorry for the off-topic parts of this post, but I wanted to post a caution because I thought at first there might have been an issue with kmttg not transferring the entire recordings. But if MPC can play the file, I guess that kmttg worked fine and the problem is with VLC. If I'm overlooking something or you have other troubleshooting tips, please let me know. Thanks.

P.S. keeping kmttg up to date is so easy now. It's really a pleasure to use, and keeps getting better and better. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## RBeatse

moyekj said:


> You need to enable "QS Fix" task as part of your flow. Best option is to configure kmttg with VideoRedo which it will then use for QS Fix, but short of that kmttg will use ProjectX for that task instead.


OK. I have never used QS Fix or VideoRedo before (and have been using kmttg for this same process for almost 2 years). Why would this have changed and what is QS Fix doing that it will fix an audio/video mismatch?


----------



## moyekj

RBeatse said:


> OK. I have never used QS Fix or VideoRedo before (and have been using kmttg for this same process for almost 2 years). Why would this have changed and what is QS Fix doing that it will fix an audio/video mismatch?


 "QS Fix" fixes timestamp issues in the mpeg2 files which are common in digital cable recordings. Most mpeg2 decoders are very forgiving for these errors, so playing back the original mpeg2 file you may not see any problems. But encoders are much more sensitive to errors, so you need to clean up any timestamp issues before attempting to re-encode to something else, otherwise you run the risk of A/V sync issues such as you are seeing. For series 2 units which make their own encodings from analog you don't need QS Fix, but any digital cable recording is prone to having problems. As to why you didn't have problems before there can be many factors, one of them being luck.


----------



## RBeatse

Thanks for the help, I will try QS Fix now and see how it works. But another question:

What file needs to be deleted so that KMTTG will rebuild the Tivo names? Of my 4 Tivo's, 3 have been renamed in the past 6 months and so I still get tabs for the old and the new names. In the Settings tab for TiVo's, only the correct ones show but somewhere it remembers them all. How can I get them to clean up so I only get 4 tabs?


----------



## moyekj

RBeatse said:


> Thanks for the help, I will try QS Fix now and see how it works. But another question:
> 
> What file needs to be deleted so that KMTTG will rebuild the Tivo names? Of my 4 Tivo's, 3 have been renamed in the past 6 months and so I still get tabs for the old and the new names. In the Settings tab for TiVo's, only the correct ones show but somewhere it remembers them all. How can I get them to clean up so I only get 4 tabs?


 In kmttg GUI go to config-TiVos tab and delete the ones you don't want.


----------



## mrnoonan

The Season Passes control bar on the Season Passes button from Remote tab is not showing one of my Tivos. May be cockpit error on my part. 

I have a new Tivo Premier and an older Tivo HD series 3. The Configure finds both devices on my LAN with both device show up in the Files, Remote bar.

The First pull down for selecting a device only shows the TV Premier. 

Help Please. Thanks Mke


----------



## moyekj

mrnoonan said:


> The Season Passes control bar on the Season Passes button from Remote tab is not showing one of my Tivos. May be cockpit error on my part.
> 
> I have a new Tivo Premier and an older Tivo HD series 3. The Configure finds both devices on my LAN with both device show up in the Files, Remote bar.
> 
> The First pull down for selecting a device only shows the TV Premier.
> 
> Help Please. Thanks Mke


 Hover your mouse over the TiVo pulldown list and read the tooltip that comes up there. As it explains for series 3 units you will need to provide kmttg your tivo.com login and password to get limited Remote capabilities for series 3 units. (You probably need to re-start kmttg after doing so as well before your series 3 units will be listed).


----------



## mrnoonan

Hover your mouse over the TiVo pulldown list and read the tooltip that comes up there. As it explains for series 3 units you will need to provide kmttg your tivo.com login and password to get limited Remote capabilities for series 3 units. (You probably need to re-start kmttg after doing so as well before your series 3 units will be listed). 
__________________
Roamio Pro (GigE)
Elite (Internal MoCA)
Premiere (MoCA adapter)
Cox - Motorola CableCards & TAs
Slingbox 350 & TiVo Stream for remote viewing

Thanks for the tip. 
Note that the Device pulldown did not have a yellow tip. 
But by adding my Tivo credentials to the Configure/Tivo page I was able to see my Tivo in the pulldown list. 

Also note that one of the Season Pass entries had no name and could not be deleted. I also could not use clk and then shift.clk to select a group of Pass entries and had to delete them one at a time to cull the list. 

All-in-all nice feature


----------



## moyekj

Pretty much every useful GUI object in kmttg has a tooltip associated with it. If you are not getting tooltips then you must have turned them off in config-Visual section.


----------



## mrnoonan

Every button on the seasons Pass line has a yellow tip except the pulldown. I can't read make sense Visual tab in config but I've left it alone. However the following errors now occur after I start up Kmttg. I had done a kmttg update followed by the Tool update. I'm a total dweebe when it comes to Java, etc. Let me know if I can help with the resolution to these errors. Mike 


java.lang.NullPointerException
at com.apple.laf.AquaComboBoxUI$1.itemStateChanged(AquaComboBoxUI.java:97)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.fireItemStateChanged(JComboBox.java:1225)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.selectedItemChanged(JComboBox.java:1282)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.contentsChanged(JComboBox.java:1329)
at javax.swing.AbstractListModel.fireContentsChanged(AbstractListModel.java:118)
at javax.swing.DefaultComboBoxModel.setSelectedItem(DefaultComboBoxModel.java:93)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.setSelectedItem(JComboBox.java:578)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.configMain.read(configMain.java:866)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.configMain.display(configMain.java:160)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui$25.actionPerformed(gui.java:1011)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2018)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2341)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(DefaultButtonModel.java:402)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(DefaultButtonModel.java:259)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton.doClick(AbstractButton.java:376)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicMenuItemUI.doClick(BasicMenuItemUI.java:833)
at com.apple.laf.AquaMenuItemUI.doClick(AquaMenuItemUI.java:157)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicMenuItemUI$Handler.mouseReleased(BasicMenuItemUI.java:877)
at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Component.java:6505)
at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(JComponent.java:3320)
at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Component.java:6270)
at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Container.java:2229)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:4861)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2287)
 at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4687)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Container.java:4832)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Container.java:4492)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Container.java:4422)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2273)
at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Window.java:2719)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4687)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:735)
at java.awt.EventQueue.access$200(EventQueue.java:103)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:694)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:692)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:76)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:87)
at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(EventQueue.java:708)
at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(EventQueue.java:706)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:76)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:705)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:242)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:161)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:150)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:146)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:138)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:91)


----------



## moyekj

You must be running on a Mac right? I've seen other posts about issues with Macs that do very different things than other OS's for Java. I don't have a Mac to test on so can't really help other than to say - set "look and feel" to default if it's not already.


----------



## steve614

murgatroyd said:


> 3) Do I need anything else to edit with VideoRedo TS if I don't have TiVo Desktop Plus installed? Because I expect I'll need to edit down some of these recordings real soon now.


If you want to edit .tivo files directly with VRD, you'll need at least a partial installation of Tivo Desktop. If you are editing files that are already decrypted, I don't think you need anything else.

To get a partial installation of Tivo Desktop, install the program, then go to the Control Panel -> Uninstall a program.
Click to highlight the Tivo Desktop program and then click "Change" near the top.
In the pop-up that appears, select "Remove Partial". This will uninstall Tivo Desktop, but leave behind the necessary components that VRD uses to decrypt .tivo files.


----------



## steeleno12

I am trying to transfer Tivo recordings to an external HDD to use with my WD TV Live Streaming Media Player . At the suggestion of others I have downloaded kmttg onto my Mac OSX 10.6.

I can see my Tivo on the program, I also see all my recordings but to be honest I don't have a clue how to proceed from there. 

I did try just selecting a file and hit start. I transferred the finished job to a thumbdrive but find that the file is not found on my WD TV Live Streaming Media Player.

I did read the readme file but I still cannot seem to figure out what to do. Due to medical issues (chemobrain) my cognitive functions are compromised so I have difficulties reading manuals. To be honest this is way over my head and I could really use some help with how to go about using the program.

Is there anyone willing to walk me through this?


----------



## moyekj

steeleno12 said:


> I am trying to transfer Tivo recordings to an external HDD to use with my WD TV Live Streaming Media Player . At the suggestion of others I have downloaded kmttg onto my Mac OSX 10.6.
> 
> I can see my Tivo on the program, I also see all my recordings but to be honest I don't have a clue how to proceed from there.
> 
> I did try just selecting a file and hit start. I transferred the finished job to a thumbdrive but find that the file is not found on my WD TV Live Streaming Media Player.
> 
> I did read the readme file but I still cannot seem to figure out what to do. Due to medical issues (chemobrain) my cognitive functions are compromised so I have difficulties reading manuals. To be honest this is way over my head and I could really use some help with how to go about using the program.
> 
> Is there anyone willing to walk me through this?


Enable "decrypt" so you get a .mpg file that should play with your WD player. The .TiVo files are encrypted so no good for the WD.


----------



## steeleno12

Thank you so much. I knew it would be something simple as that, I just could not seem to see that option to check.


----------



## murgatroyd

steve614 said:


> If you want to edit .tivo files directly with VRD, you'll need at least a partial installation of Tivo Desktop. If you are editing files that are already decrypted, I don't think you need anything else.
> 
> To get a partial installation of Tivo Desktop, install the program, then go to the Control Panel -> Uninstall a program.
> Click to highlight the Tivo Desktop program and then click "Change" near the top.
> In the pop-up that appears, select "Remove Partial". This will uninstall Tivo Desktop, but leave behind the necessary components that VRD uses to decrypt .tivo files.


Yeah, I think I saved a copy of the TiVo Desktop installer somewhere. Just need to figure out where it is.

I've already bought TDP twice. Don't want to buy it again if I don't have to.


----------



## slimjim867

Setting up a new machine and cannot remember my old settings. Upon the new install... I left my output file set as "ff_droid" planning to end up with a mpeg file but the output file is .tivo.

Thankyou for your help and thank you for a great program.


----------



## steve614

murgatroyd said:


> Yeah, I think I saved a copy of the TiVo Desktop installer somewhere. Just need to figure out where it is.
> 
> I've already bought TDP twice. Don't want to buy it again if I don't have to.


Just in case you don't find it:

https://www3.tivo.com/tivo-assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.8.3.exe


----------



## moyekj

slimjim867 said:


> Setting up a new machine and cannot remember my old settings. Upon the new install... I left my output file set as "ff_droid" planning to end up with a mpeg file but the output file is .tivo.
> 
> Thankyou for your help and thank you for a great program.


 The "Encoding Profile" selection applies to "encode" task. If you just want mpeg2 file then all you need to do is enable "decrypt" task and nothing else.


----------



## DashingDave

Does anyone have advice on what encoding format would be the best choice if I plan to edit using iMovie?

And what is the difference between these three formatting options:
hb_appletv
hb_appletv2
hb_appletv2_srt

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## mchief

Have any idea what is causing this? Failing trying to get NP list on one TivoHD. However the NP list is there??

RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.11.10, port=1413): Connection timed out: connect
[java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.connect0(Native Method), java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.<init>(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketFactoryImpl.createSocket(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:191), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:157), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:577), com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:57), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]


----------



## moyekj

mchief said:


> Have any idea what is causing this? Failing trying to get NP list on one TivoHD. However the NP list is there??
> 
> RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.11.10, port=1413): Connection timed out: connect
> [java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.connect0(Native Method), java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.<init>(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketFactoryImpl.createSocket(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:191), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:157), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:577), com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:57), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]


 Series 3 units don't support RPC, but looks like you turned on "Enable iPad style communications with this TiVo" for your TiVo HD under config->Tivos. Turn that off for your TiVo HD.


----------



## mchief

That did the trick. Thanks


----------



## steeleno12

New question about kmttg. I have decoded some tivo recordings and tested them on my Mac comouter. The audio and video play fine.

I am however having problems with these same files when trying to play them using my WD Live TV Streaming Media Player. The video is okay but there is no sound. 

I have tried to adjust my audio settings on the media player but nothing seems to bring the audio. 

Although it probably is not something that is the fault of kmttg, I am just covering all bases in trying to troubleshoot the audio problem.

anyone run into something like this?


----------



## moyekj

steeleno12 said:


> New question about kmttg. I have decoded some tivo recordings and tested them on my Mac comouter. The audio and video play fine.
> 
> I am however having problems with these same files when trying to play them using my WD Live TV Streaming Media Player. The video is okay but there is no sound.
> 
> I have tried to adjust my audio settings on the media player but nothing seems to bring the audio.
> 
> Although it probably is not something that is the fault of kmttg, I am just covering all bases in trying to troubleshoot the audio problem.
> 
> anyone run into something like this?


 It's WD issue apparently not properly handling AC3 audio in mpeg2 container. Some related threads:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=505804

http://community.wd.com/t5/WD-TV-Li...io-works-in-mkv/m-p/80577/highlight/true#M683

Perhaps a remux to MKV container may work. You can remux using ffmpeg and can do it within kmttg if you wish. Create a file under kmttg "encode" folder called ff_mkv_remux.enc with following contents:


Code:


<description>
mkv remux - Copy video and audio into mkv container

<command>
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -vcodec copy -acodec copy -f matroska OUTPUT

<extension>
mkv

Then start kmttg and from FILES tab add the .mpg file WD won't play. Enable only the "encode" task and set Encoding Profile to "ff_mkv_remux" and click Start. This should create a .mkv file which you can then try with WD Live. If that works, then part of your kmttg flow you can enable "encode" task with above profile in addition to the "decrypt".

If that still doesn't work then a lousy option would be to re-encode at least the audio to 2 channel AAC, but that's not a great option.


----------



## murgatroyd

steve614 said:


> Just in case you don't find it:
> 
> https://www3.tivo.com/tivo-assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.8.3.exe


Thanks! I appreciate it.


----------



## DashingDave

Is there a way to edit the bitrate settings for any of the encoding profiles? I tried encoding a video after converting from a .tivo file, and the video had that horizontal-pixelation-lining (interlacing?), which I've read might mean the bitrate is too low for the video....


----------



## moyekj

DashingDave said:


> Is there a way to edit the bitrate settings for any of the encoding profiles? I tried encoding a video after converting from a .tivo file, and the video had that horizontal-pixelation-lining (interlacing?), which I've read might mean the bitrate is too low for the video....


 Sure. Every encoding profile comes from associated .enc file in the kmttg "encode" folder. So if you want to create your own, start with a copy of an existing one and give it a different name and then edit the file to suit your preferences. Then use File-Refresh Encoding Profiles in kmttg or re-start kmttg and it will list your encoding name in the list.

Low bitrate doesn't lead to interlaced look however so I don't think that's your problem. Various players have deinterlace related settings. VLC for example has deinterlace filters, so you might want to look at settings of player you are using.


----------



## wuzznuubi

I know this is most likely a TiVo problem but since this a forum where we TTG, thought I'd ask here first.

Has anyone been experiencing TS downloads where VRD QSF fails and the downloaded TiVo file shows as having no video? i.e. if you try to open the downloaded .TiVo file w/VRD it won't open the file complaining of no video stream, if you have kmttg setup to QSF with VRD QSF it fails for no video and if you have TiVo Desktop installed and download using Transport Stream, Windows Media wont play video, showing and playing audio only after a LONG wait for the file to load. This has happened for a few PBS recordings I have on both the Roamio and Premiere and doesn't matter if I transfer them between my TiVo's (Roamio Basic and Premiere) and download from either one. PS (Program Stream) download of the same episodes have no issues and NO, they're not H.264 recordings, they're MPEG2. 

MediaInfo shows this (unusual info) for the bad TS .TiVo files downloaded;
Video
Encryption : Encrypted

Audio
Encryption : Encrypted

Normally it will show Encrypted for the Audio, but not the Video.

Color me Puzzled.

Just tried again for the 3rd time to QSF one of those .TiVo files and got an mpeg stream error Audio ring buffer overflow -AC3 from VRD.

P.S. Latest kmttg v1p0p and VRD v4.21.6.674


----------



## rileyrd

It appears Tivo has a certificate error again at least for me. Started yesterday 

Getting "Received fatal alert: certificate_expired" when attempting to pull list of shows.

Is there anything that can be done to correct or is this a Tivo issue only?

I am using an older version of kmttg v1p01c. Could this be a java version issue? I am on a MAC running mavericks.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## moyekj

rileyrd, update to latest version using Help->Update kmttg


----------



## DashingDave

moyekj said:


> Sure. Every encoding profile comes from associated .enc file in the kmttg "encode" folder. So if you want to create your own, start with a copy of an existing one and give it a different name and then edit the file to suit your preferences. Then use File-Refresh Encoding Profiles in kmttg or re-start kmttg and it will list your encoding name in the list.
> 
> Low bitrate doesn't lead to interlaced look however so I don't think that's your problem. Various players have deinterlace related settings. VLC for example has deinterlace filters, so you might want to look at settings of player you are using.


Thanks for the help!

I'm still not having any luck finding a format that iMovie will import. The closest I've reached is a .m4v, but only the audio imports--video is completely black. Any idea what I should try for that application?


----------



## moyekj

No, I know nothing about iMovie, but brief Google search seems to imply it was more designed for Camcorder captures as input and has limited input format support.


----------



## steeleno12

Moyekj, I want to try to give your suggestion a go but have to admit that I am already lost from the first step.

You say: Create a file under kmttg "encode" folder called ff_mkv_remux.enc with following contents:


Code:


<description>
mkv remux - Copy video and audio into mkv container

<command>
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -vcodec copy -acodec copy -f matroska OUTPUT

<extension>
mkv

:

How do I create that file? I am assuming once I figure out how to create that file that it will reside in the kmttg Encode folder?

I think I understand the later part of your suggestion about starting kmttg from File tab and adding the mpg file. Will test if I am right when I accomplish the first part. ;C )

Then start kmttg and from FILES tab add the .mpg file WD won't play. Enable only the "encode" task and set Encoding Profile to "ff_mkv_remux" and click Start. This should create a .mkv file which you can then try with WD Live. If that works, then part of your kmttg flow you can enable "encode" task with above profile in addition to the "decrypt".

If that still doesn't work then a lousy option would be to re-encode at least the audio to 2 channel AAC, but that's not a great option.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ThAbtO

Its quite easy to create this file with a text editor like notepad in Windows.

View attachment ff_mkv_remux.enc.txt


Here it is, just right click the above and choose save and name it as above but without the ".txt"


----------



## steeleno12

So, I went ahead and created the file, put it in the Encode folder.

I went ahead and ran another TiVo recording through kmttg with the settings: 
Decrypt
Encode using the profile I created

I then tried to play that file on the WD TV Live SMP and unfortunately when I tried to play it the screen just went to black and there is just a spinning orange arrow.

So in addition to no audio, I now have no video when playing.


----------



## steeleno12

Thank you ThAbtO for your directions on how to create the file.


----------



## ThAbtO

steeleno12 said:


> So, I went ahead and created the file, put it in the Encode folder.
> 
> I went ahead and ran another TiVo recording through kmttg with the settings:
> Decrypt
> Encode using the profile I created
> 
> I then tried to play that file on the WD TV Live SMP and unfortunately when I tried to play it the screen just went to black and there is just a spinning orange arrow.
> 
> So in addition to no audio, I now have no video when playing.


Quoting from WD TV specs:



Code:


File Formats Supported
Video - AVI (Xvid, AVC, MPEG1/2/4), MPG/MPEG, VOB, MKV (h.264, x.264, AVC, MPEG1/2/4, VC-1), TS/TP/M2T (MPEG1/2/4, AVC, VC-1), MP4/MOV (MPEG4, h.264), M2TS, WMV9, FLV (h.264)
Photo - JPEG, GIF, TIF/TIFF, BMP, PNG
Audio - MP3, WAV/PCM/LPCM, WMA, AAC, FLAC, MKA, AIF/AIFF, OGG, Dolby Digital, DTS
Playlist - PLS, M3U, WPL
Subtitle - SRT, ASS, SSA, SUB, SMI

Note:

    MPEG2 [email protected] up to 1920x1080p24, 1920x1080i30 or 1280x720p60 resolution.
    MPEG4.2 [email protected] up to 1280x720p30 resolution and no support for global motion compensation.
    WMV9/VC-1 [email protected] up to 1280x720p60 or 1920x1080p24 resolution. VC-1 [email protected] up to 1920x1080i30, 1920x1080p24 or 1280x720p60 resolution.
    H.264 [email protected] up to 720x480p30 or 720x576p25 resolution.
    H.264 [email protected] and [email protected] up to 1920x1080p24, 1920x1080i30, or 1280x720p60 resolution.
    An audio receiver is required for multi-channel surround sound digital output.
    Compressed RGB JPEG formats only and progressive JPEG up to 2048x2048.
    Single layer TIFF files only.
    Uncompressed BMP only.
    For details, please refer to the user manual. 

File Formats Not Supported
Does not support protected premium content such as movies or music from the iTunes Store, Movielink, Amazon Unbox, and Vongo

You could try any of the other profiles that output to .mp4.

If all those fail and you are using Windows and have VideoReDo TVSuite. Have VRD make a DVD from the video file, but don't burn a DVD, just set it to go to a folder. Use VRD to open the video file from DVD folder and save as another .mpg. Since WDTV supports DVDs as well, VRD should remux the video and audio to DVD specs.


----------



## murgatroyd

Running v1p0p on my Win8 desktop. When I hit the 'refresh' button to get the NP List from my TiVoHD, I get:



> --Done-- job='REMOTE NP List TiVo=TiVoHD


 followed by



> java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException


----------



## moyekj

murgatroyd said:


> Running v1p0p on my Win8 desktop. When I hit the 'refresh' button to get the NP List from my TiVoHD, I get:
> 
> followed by


 Sounds like same problem as user a few posts above. In kmttg config-Tivos tab if you have "Enable iPad style communications with this TiVo" turned on for a series 3 unit which doesn't support it, then turn it off.
If that's not it then please post the full error message + stack trace.


----------



## murgatroyd

moyekj said:


> Sounds like same problem as user a few posts above. In kmttg config-Tivos tab if you have "Enable iPad style communications with this TiVo" turned on for a series 3 unit which doesn't support it, then turn it off.
> If that's not it then please post the full error message + stack trace.


Curious. "Enable iPad style communications with this TiVo" is unchecked (no iPad here).

I just started kmttg and did a refresh and didn't see the error.

I found the command to "save all messages to file" -- what else do I need to do, in case I see the error again?

At one point last night, I discovered I accidentally had two instances of kmttg running at once. Could that have been the cause of the error?


----------



## Soapm

I don't know if this is the same as above but I don't have IPad checked either but I am getting this error retrieving the NPL from a Series 4 Tivo.



> >> RUNNING 'REMOTE NP List' JOB FOR TiVo: Other
> RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.0.191, port=1413): [sun.security.ssl.Alerts.getSSLException(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Alerts.getSSLException(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.recvAlert(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:189), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:151), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:566), com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:57), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]
> There are currently no queued jobs to save.


I originally thought it was the mind server down or something but this has been happening for a few days now and it's not allowing me to delete shows etc... And I don't get the series episode information for my recordings.

Thanks...


----------



## Soapm

Never mind, updating to the latest Java and kmttg fixed my error. Next tie I'll do that first.

Thanks...


----------



## moyekj

murgatroyd said:


> Curious. "Enable iPad style communications with this TiVo" is unchecked (no iPad here).
> 
> I just started kmttg and did a refresh and didn't see the error.
> 
> I found the command to "save all messages to file" -- what else do I need to do, in case I see the error again?
> 
> At one point last night, I discovered I accidentally had two instances of kmttg running at once. Could that have been the cause of the error?


 For series 3 units if you provide kmttg your tivo.com login and password then it will try and retrieve extra NPL information by contacting middlemind.tivo.com. My guess is a temporary TiVo server outage may have caused the problem.


----------



## nooneuknow

moyekj said:


> For series 3 units if you provide kmttg your tivo.com login and password then it will try and retrieve extra NPL information by contacting middlemind.tivo.com. My guess is a temporary TiVo server outage may have caused the problem.


I was just thinking about how long it took me to actually try using you wonderful program, and am still kicking my own butt for not trying it sooner. I'd mistakenly assumed it needed to be "installed", as opposed to just being something that stands-alone.

Anyway, maybe a new feature you could add could be a button to check and see if "mind.tivo.com" is responding and what the ping-time is... Perhaps having it as an optionally automatic option, with green/yellow/red indicator to give the status would increase the amount of users of kmttg, and maybe increase donations for such already great software...

Thank you for making this software, and for the support you give (which is better than the support many paid programs give).


----------



## dvdvids

Newbie kmttg questions... I'm able to connect to tivo roamio, even use Remote, download etc.
1) I see a Web tab -- what is this for? says your url will be executed in internal tivo server! how do I get there? I enter a URL and press Execute, I see nothing!
2) In Remote tab, before drop down (netflix/youtube) 'Launch App:' is disabled/greyed out!.. how can I enable it?

Thanks!


----------



## lpwcomp

dvdvids said:


> Newbie kmttg questions... I'm able to connect to tivo roamio, even use Remote, download etc.
> 1) I see a Web tab -- what is this for? says your url will be executed in internal tivo server! how do I get there? I enter a URL and press Execute, I see nothing!
> 2) In Remote tab, before drop down (netflix/youtube) 'Launch App:' is disabled/greyed out!.. how can I enable it?
> 
> Thanks!


Have you enabled "Network Remote Control" on your TiVo?


----------



## murgatroyd

moyekj said:


> For series 3 units if you provide kmttg your tivo.com login and password then it will try and retrieve extra NPL information by contacting middlemind.tivo.com. My guess is a temporary TiVo server outage may have caused the problem.


We were having horrendous problems connecting with the net in general that day -- many attempts at connecting timed out before we could reach the sites -- so that may have been the source of the problem.


----------



## moyekj

dvdvids said:


> Newbie kmttg questions... I'm able to connect to tivo roamio, even use Remote, download etc.
> 1) I see a Web tab -- what is this for? says your url will be executed in internal tivo server! how do I get there? I enter a URL and press Execute, I see nothing!
> 2) In Remote tab, before drop down (netflix/youtube) 'Launch App:' is disabled/greyed out!.. how can I enable it?
> 
> Thanks!


 Read the tooltips which tell you what most things do. Web tab is for launching web pages on your TiVo. That has limited value right now though as there's really not good way to navigate around pages with arrow keys as there used to be prior to recent TiVo software updates. There is some navigation using Q,A,W,S keys on Slide remote (or pointing kmttg at Remote tab then using your keyboard), but still very limiting.

As far as things being greyed out, series 3 or earlier units are not supported for a lot of things, so depending on the TiVo you have selected in pulldown list certain things may be greyed out. For a Roamio, all functionality should be available. If you see things greyed out it's likely because you have a series 3 unit selected in the pulldown.


----------



## dvdvids

lpwcomp said:


> Have you enabled "Network Remote Control" on your TiVo?


Yes!



moyekj said:


> Read the tooltips which tell you what most things do. Web tab is for launching web pages on your TiVo. That has limited value right now though as there's really not good way to navigate around pages with arrow keys as there used to be prior to recent TiVo software updates. There is some navigation using Q,A,W,S keys on Slide remote (or pointing kmttg at Remote tab then using your keyboard), but still very limiting.
> 
> As far as things being greyed out, series 3 or earlier units are not supported for a lot of things, so depending on the TiVo you have selected in pulldown list certain things may be greyed out. For a Roamio, all functionality should be available. If you see things greyed out it's likely because you have a series 3 unit selected in the pulldown.


I saw the desc on tooltip. My question is... how do I see that browser page? do I need to be in some page (Apps & Games)? 
Or the execute button will automatically trigger web page coming up while I'm watching TV?

Reg. greyed out, I'm only accessing Roamio via knttg


----------



## moyekj

dvdvids said:


> I saw the desc on tooltip. My question is... how do I see that browser page? do I need to be in some page (Apps & Games)?
> Or the execute button will automatically trigger web page coming up while I'm watching TV?


 It starts the web page on the TiVo itself, so you'd have to be watching the connected TV.



> Reg. greyed out, I'm only accessing Roamio via knttg


 That's odd then. If you go to kmttg config-Tivos tab the "Enable iPad style communications with this TiVo" option should be turned on for that TiVo (if not then turn it on manually). It should happen automatically unless you have a special TSN of some sort. What are the first 3 digits of the unit's TSN? (Don't post here if it's a beta unit by any chance).


----------



## dvdvids

moyekj said:


> It starts the web page on the TiVo itself, so you'd have to be watching the connected TV.
> 
> That's odd then. If you go to kmttg config-Tivos tab the "Enable iPad style communications with this TiVo" option should be turned on for that TiVo (if not then turn it on manually). It should happen automatically unless you have a special TSN of some sort. What are the first 3 digits of the unit's TSN? (Don't post here if it's a beta unit by any chance).


Thanks! I'm getting closer.. slowly 
Enable iPad style..' setting enabled that option.
How do I get to 'connected TV'


----------



## ThAbtO

dvdvids said:


> How do I get to 'connected TV'


It means it will show up on the TV that is connected to that Tivo.


----------



## dvdvids

ThAbtO said:


> It means it will show up on the TV that is connected to that Tivo.


So, I restarted and tried it again and it works! woohoo 



moyekj said:


> ...
> That has limited value right now though as there's really not good way to navigate around pages with arrow keys as there used to be prior to recent TiVo software updates. There is some navigation using Q,A,W,S keys on Slide remote (or pointing kmttg at Remote tab then using your keyboard), but still very limiting.
> ....


Indeed... this seems limiting!
I don't have a Side. Now, how to navigate using kmttg's remote tab/keyboard? nothing seems to work! 
Also, does flash work? I tried a olympics url.. video did not load or able to select


----------



## moyekj

dvdvids said:


> Indeed... this seems limiting!
> I don't have a Side. Now, how to navigate using kmttg's remote tab/keyboard? nothing seems to work!
> Also, does flash work? I tried a olympics url.. video did not load or able to select


 No, the TiVo browser doesn't support any flash. With kmttg Remote tab and Remote sub-tab (with the remote buttons in it) showing and with mouse focus when you press keys on your keyboard they will be passed along to the TiVo. So, Q,A,W,S keys for example let you navigate web pages in a limited way (such as to select links to follow). It's not much use for general purpose browser and more intended for developing your own html5 pages to run on a TiVo in which you can build proper native TiVo remote button support.


----------



## dvdvids

moyekj said:


> No, the TiVo browser doesn't support any flash. With kmttg Remote tab and Remote sub-tab (with the remote buttons in it) showing and with mouse focus when you press keys on your keyboard they will be passed along to the TiVo. So, Q,A,W,S keys for example let you navigate web pages in a limited way (such as to select links to follow). It's not much use for general purpose browser and more intended for developing your own html5 pages to run on a TiVo in which you can build proper native TiVo remote button support.


I see. Guess that is how '*Enter Webz*' is implemented.

So to try non intensive web pages, I went to this current thread/page but I'm unable to do scroll or page up/down 

Also, how come kmttg does not simulate Q,A,W,S keys?


----------



## moyekj

dvdvids said:


> I see. Guess that is how '*Enter Webz*' is implemented.
> 
> So to try non intensive web pages, I went to this
> Also, how come kmttg does not simulate Q,A,W,S keys?


 Huh? As I explained above you can use your keyboard for those keys once you point kmttg to the virtual remote.

I think you probably are misunderstanding what this is doing. This is not an HME application like Enter Webz where kmttg is controlling the application. This is simply starting up a URL on the internal TiVo Opera Browser. After you've launched the URL kmttg is not in the picture at all as far as interfacing with the browser. i.e. The application is the TiVo Opera Browser running on the TiVo itself.


----------



## dvdvids

moyekj said:


> Huh? As I explained above you can use your keyboard for those keys once you point kmttg to the virtual remote.
> 
> I think you probably are misunderstanding what this is doing. This is not an HME application like Enter Webz where kmttg is controlling the application. This is simply starting up a URL on the internal TiVo Opera Browser. After you've launched the URL kmttg is not in the picture at all as far as interfacing with the browser. i.e. The application is the TiVo Opera Browser running on the TiVo itself.


got it.. thanks!


----------



## AudioNutz

Kevin,
For quite some time now, I noticed that KMTTG leaves TONS of NPL-blah-blah-blah.tmp and cookie-blah-blah-blah.tmp files in the KMTTG directory. I clean them up from time to time, but every day they're back. Thousands of them.

What are these for? Is there any way to avoid these, or put them in an actual Windows temp directory?


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> Kevin,
> For quite some time now, I noticed that KMTTG leaves TONS of NPL-blah-blah-blah.tmp and cookie-blah-blah-blah.tmp files in the KMTTG directory. I clean them up from time to time, but every day they're back. Thousands of them.
> 
> What are these for? Is there any way to avoid these, or put them in an actual Windows temp directory?


 They should all go to Windows %TEMP% dir and should mostly get deleted. Example:
"C:\home\kmttg java testing\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie sid=abc --cookie-jar *C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie6702686982288296991.tmp* ......

If you open a "cmd" window and type the following it will show you where %TEMP% dir is:
set TEMP

If you are using auto transfers and didn't configure the kmttg service to run using your account instead of the system default that could be the problem.

Additionally the files are created using Java File.createTempFile and even kmttg attempts to delete them when no longer in use, but even when that fails, once you exit kmttg they should also be deleted by Java unless you have crashes or other abnormal events.


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> If you are using auto transfers and didn't configure the kmttg service to run using your account instead of the system default that could be the problem.


Ah ha! That's what it was. I think it's better now!


----------



## plamumba

I apologize if this has already been asked, but I did not find any discussion using the (unimpressive) search function at this site.

What exactly is the "Season Premieres" tab in kmttg? Is it truly for season premiers as it says, or will it search for new shows (air date on or after today's date) regardless of whether the season itself is premiering? Or maybe I should ask if there is a way to search for programs with a first aired date on or after today's date. The tivo guide will have a "new" by such programs from what I can tell. Thanks for any help.


----------



## moyekj

Season Premieres looks for any not previously aired epsiodic show airing 1st episode of any season. i.e. The idea is to find season premieres of new shows or season premieres of existing shows airing in next 12 days for a set of channels that you configure to look at. My guess is others probably don't use it much since it's a little complex to setup in a useful way, but it's one of my most used Remote functions and how I find and schedule any/all new shows.


----------



## christheman

To moyekj, thanks again for all the updates.

I have one quick question. On the Custom Commands, I have a small command line program which I would like to try to get KMTTG to run, after it is done running VideoRedo QSF. I am interested in having a command line that does this:


Code:


c:\mysmallprogram input.ts output.ts

and in KMTTG it might look like this


Code:


"c:\mysmallprogram" [mpegFile] [mpegFile]suffix

The command prompt "input.ts" file argument is simply replaced with a 1st instance of KMTTG syntax "[mpegFile]".

The "output.ts" file would obviously need to have a slightly different name since it will go into the same Windows directory. I would be okay with just appending a suffix to a 2nd instance of "[mpegFile]", so that it reads something like "[mpegFile]suffix".

What would be the correct syntax for me to do that in KMTTG, and would the [mpegFile] argument cover ".ts" files?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## mglutz

moyekj said:


> My guess is others probably don't use it much since it's a little complex to setup in a useful way, but it's one of my most used Remote functions and how I find and schedule any/all new shows.


I find it very useful and it's one of the features I too use most often. Thank you for the effort to keep updates coming.


----------



## moyekj

@christheman, best way is to make "mysmallprogram" a script where you can define the name of the output file yourself and then setup kmttg custom command to use that script with just input file given as an argument. If "mysmallprogram" is not a script of some sort you can still make it a script and call your original intended command within the script.


----------



## christheman

moyekj said:


> @christheman, best way is to make "mysmallprogram" a script where you can define the name of the output file yourself and then setup kmttg custom command to use that script with just input file given as an argument. If "mysmallprogram" is not a script of some sort you can still make it a script and call your original intended command within the script.


Yeah, that sounds easy enough. I can just make a script to support that.

Chris


----------



## plamumba

Ok, thanks. I'll have to ponder whether I might find that useful. Thanks for all your work and time.



moyekj said:


> Season Premieres looks for any not previously aired epsiodic show airing 1st episode of any season. i.e. The idea is to find season premieres of new shows or season premieres of existing shows airing in next 12 days for a set of channels that you configure to look at. My guess is others probably don't use it much since it's a little complex to setup in a useful way, but it's one of my most used Remote functions and how I find and schedule any/all new shows.


----------



## christheman

@moyekj I went ahead and just wrote a CMD "batch" file. I like how KMTTG waits and confirms my batch script's exit codes before it moves on to each next file. Perfect! From that I am able to chain together an entire _sequence _of post-events for each TS file I QSF, more than I had expected to do at this point.

Thanks again!
Chris


----------



## Joe Siegler

Can kmttg be used to force a service call on a connected TiVo box? If so, how?


----------



## ThAbtO

Joe Siegler said:


> Can kmttg be used to force a service call on a connected TiVo box? If so, how?












I use it when the Roamio fails to download and hitting this feature seem to restart the server.


----------



## Joe Siegler

Tkx!


----------



## rpk113

I keep getting this error

RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.11.8, port=1413): [sun.security.ssl.Alerts.getSSLException(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Alerts.getSSLException(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.recvAlert(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:189), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:151), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:566), com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:57), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]

Its a TiVo premiere 4, updated java windows 7

and this is on my premiere

>> RUNNING 'REMOTE NP List' JOB FOR TiVo: Living Room
RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.11.125, port=1413): [sun.security.ssl.Alerts.getSSLException(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Alerts.getSSLException(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.recvAlert(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:189), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:151), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:566), com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:57), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]

Funny thing is, my tivoHD is fine..


----------



## moyekj

rpk113, you must be running older version of kmttg using an expired RPC certificate - update to latest version of kmttg.


----------



## wireman121

Anyone else having an issue where, with VideoReDo set to autosave on exit after reviewing the cuts, it is adding a 001 to the end of the filename instead of saving over the original file? Or is this working as designed?


----------



## moyekj

If the kmttg "cut dir" is configured same as "mpg dir" then kmttg expects to see a file with "_cut.mpg" or " (01).mpg" at the end, so you shouldn't use the VRD autosave on exit if it's adding 001.


----------



## rpk113

moyekj said:


> rpk113, you must be running older version of kmttg using an expired RPC certificate - update to latest version of kmttg.


Did the trick.. thank you sir!!!


----------



## wireman121

its the .vprj file that's getting the 001 added to it, after reviewing the cuts. if I click file save itll save as vprj but if I just close and have it set to save on exit then its adding the 001.vprj.


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> its the .vprj file that's getting the 001 added to it, after reviewing the cuts. if I click file save itll save as vprj but if I just close and have it set to save on exit then its adding the 001.vprj.


 I'd say bring that up in VRD forum.


----------



## HeatherA

I have not gotten caught up on this thread so I apologize if this issue has been brought up already, but lately when trying to delete shows from my TiVos using kmttg I get this error: RemoteInit - (IP=myip, port=myport): Received fatal alert: certificate_expired

I'm still using version V1P0E and it's been fine for ages. Any thoughts on why this is happening all of a sudden? 

I did restart my TiVos and re-booted my iMac to see if that would clear things up and I'm still getting it. I am able to do everything else (as far as I can tell) as normal.

Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

See a few posts above - you need to update kmttg (use Help->Update kmttg).


----------



## ALbino

I'm running v1p0p and today got the same error message:



Code:


>> RUNNING 'REMOTE Keyword Search' JOB FOR TiVo
RemoteInit - (IP=, port=): Received fatal alert: <UNKNOWN ALERT: 17>
[sun.security.ssl.Alerts.getSSLException(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Alerts.getSSLException(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.recvAlert(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:195), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:157), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:577), com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:57), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]

Not a big deal, I just re-ran the search again and it worked, but thought I'd mention that it's happening for me in the current version.


----------



## gonzotek

That's a slightly different message. HeatherA's message specifically said certificate_expired, while your message said <UNKNOWN ALERT: 17>


ALbino said:


> I'm running v1p0p and today got the same error message:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> >> RUNNING 'REMOTE Keyword Search' JOB FOR TiVo
> RemoteInit - (IP=, port=): Received fatal alert: <UNKNOWN ALERT: 17>
> [sun.security.ssl.Alerts.getSSLException(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Alerts.getSSLException(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.recvAlert(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:195), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:157), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:577), com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:57), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]
> 
> Not a big deal, I just re-ran the search again and it worked, but thought I'd mention that it's happening for me in the current version.


----------



## ALbino

I was mostly referring to rpk113's post and moyekj's solution to update, though admittedly assumed that HeatherA's was a similar problem.


----------



## moyekj

That's a different problem. For Search and Guide functions, even though the RPC calls are directed at a specific unit, that unit then contacts middlemind.tivo.com to do the search (instead of using local guide data), and on occasion the middlemind server fails. As was noticed by ALbino, usually repeating the search it will work, unless the TiVo servers are giving you the infamous C133 error.


----------



## moyekj

New version released with AtomicParsley job related changes/fixes plus some minor enhancements. See release_notes for details.


----------



## tonynunan

I have an issue with one recording that stops at the same point each time I try to transfer it to my PC, it plays through that point on the Tivo, but there is a video glitch at that point. 

I see that the 'resume download' option gets turned off for Premiers 4s - is this because they wont accept the http Range modifier, or for some other reason? ( I tried using the Range modifer, but it does seem to ignore it, if I have the syntax correct.)

Does anyone know of any other way to download past that point in the recording, or is the only way to record the output whilst the tivo is playing the file?


----------



## moyekj

Series 4 and later TiVos no longer accept range modifiers. If you have more than 1 TiVo, set pause point after the glitch and transfer from there to TiVo 2, then you can download the remainder of the show from TiVo 2 and stitch both segments back together on your PC.


----------



## tonynunan

I was afraid of that, thank you for the swift reply.


----------



## murgatroyd

Anyone else seeing this MindUnavailable error?



Code:


>> RUNNING 'REMOTE NP List' JOB FOR TiVo: TiVo HD
RPC error response:
{
   "text": "middlemindError",
   "cause": {
      "text": "Error sending recordingSearch with bodyId tsn:nnnnnnnnnnnnnnn to the middlemind: Error sending request recordingSearch to localhost:2193 : Timed out waiting for mind rpc message",
      "code": "remoteMindUnavailableError",
      "type": "middlemindErrorCause"
   },
   "code": "middlemindError",
   "type": "error"
}
REMOTE job completed: 0:00:11
---DONE--- job='REMOTE NP List' TiVo=TiVo HD

(running the most recent kmttg, FWIW)


----------



## lpwcomp

murgatroyd said:


> Anyone else seeing this MindUnavailable error?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> >> RUNNING 'REMOTE NP List' JOB FOR TiVo: TiVo HD
> RPC error response:
> {
> "text": "middlemindError",
> "cause": {
> "text": "Error sending recordingSearch with bodyId tsn:nnnnnnnnnnnnnnn to the middlemind: Error sending request recordingSearch to localhost:2193 : Timed out waiting for mind rpc message",
> "code": "remoteMindUnavailableError",
> "type": "middlemindErrorCause"
> },
> "code": "middlemindError",
> "type": "error"
> }
> REMOTE job completed: 0:00:11
> ---DONE--- job='REMOTE NP List' TiVo=TiVo HD
> 
> (running the most recent kmttg, FWIW)


Yes, seeing it here too.


----------



## steve614

I saw that earlier this morning, as well. I just figured TiVos middlemind server was down or something. It didn't prevent me from doing what I wanted, so I ignored it.


----------



## Joe Siegler

Having a problem since I installed the update from a couple of days ago. Note that almost everything I transfer works fine. Unclear if it's new to this version, or just something I never ran into before. Yesterday, the server transferred a program from my TiVo, and tried to run the options I usually run on these transfers, which are:


Metadata
Decrypt
Ad Cut

It handles this in the background. Noticed when I got to the computer, one of the shows didn't finish properly. The _cut file was not there. So OK, I thought perhaps it was a hiccup, deleted everything except the original .tivo file, and tried again. Same problem. Didn't think much of debugging it, as I was busy last night, but it happened again this evening with one the shows my TiVo recorded. I've never had (well, I don't think I have) this problem before yesterday, which was the reason I thought perhaps it was related to the v1p0q update.

Anyway, this is what I was trying to get processed:

2 Broke Girls - And the Near Death Experience (Recorded Mar 03, 2014, KTVTDT).TiVo

The automated transfer had the same problem as before. It didn't finish properly. These are the files it leaves behind in the directory after it fails:

j:\TiVo\2 Broke Girls - And the Near Death Experience (Recorded Mar 03, 2014, KTVTDT).ac3
j:\TiVo\2 Broke Girls - And the Near Death Experience (Recorded Mar 03, 2014, KTVTDT).edl
j:\TiVo\2 Broke Girls - And the Near Death Experience (Recorded Mar 03, 2014, KTVTDT).m2v
j:\TiVo\2 Broke Girls - And the Near Death Experience (Recorded Mar 03, 2014, KTVTDT).mpg
j:\TiVo\2 Broke Girls - And the Near Death Experience (Recorded Mar 03, 2014, KTVTDT).TiVo
j:\TiVo\2 Broke Girls - And the Near Death Experience (Recorded Mar 03, 2014, KTVTDT).txt
j:\TiVo\2 Broke Girls - And the Near Death Experience (Recorded Mar 03, 2014, KTVTDT).mpg.qsfix
j:\TiVo\2 Broke Girls - And the Near Death Experience (Recorded Mar 03, 2014, KTVTDT).mpg.Xcl
j:\TiVo\2 Broke Girls - And the Near Death Experience (Recorded Mar 03, 2014, KTVTDT)_cut.mpg.txt

I dumped the errors from the msg box at the bottom of the program into a text file. As it's somewhat large, I'm not pasting it here, I'll attach it as a file to my post here.

Any ideas here? I just tried downloading the "p" version and am doing the same thing there to see if it's new version related or not. Will report back if that version is successful.

Edit: It wasn't. The "p" version did the same thing as "q". It would get to 23% on the remux, sit there for a REALLY long time, then go to 24%, and then throw all the errors that are in the file attachment here.


----------



## moyekj

ffmpeg is having buffer underflow issues remuxing the audio + video. Try a newer version of ffmpeg such as this.


----------



## Joe Siegler

moyekj said:


> ffmpeg is having buffer underflow issues remuxing the audio + video. Try a newer version of ffmpeg such as this.


Do I need anything more than the main executable here? I looked in the kmttg directory structure, there is just ffmpeg.exe - but this link you gave me has a truckload of other stuff in there.


----------



## moyekj

Joe Siegler said:


> Do I need anything more than the main executable here? I looked in the kmttg directory structure, there is just ffmpeg.exe - but this link you gave me has a truckload of other stuff in there.


 Easiest thing to do is unzip the whole package somewhere and then in kmttg config change path to ffmpeg.exe to where you unzipped it. You could probably get away with just copying ffmpeg.exe, but for purposes of testing to see if it helps its best to just keep it separate from kmttg installation.


----------



## mglutz

Time Warner Cable just updated their entire lineup by using a "digital build" lineup. Since this isn't a change to the lineup, but a new lineup that requires you to go back through Guided setup the season passes did not get transferred, i.e. every season pass is now useless.

I tried to use the load and copy function with KMTTG by opening the exported file and doing a copy and replace for each instance of one channel as a test. I replaced both the channel number and the channel name throughout the file, then loaded it back in kmttg. I found that I had to first delete the existing SP which I did. When I copied the loaded season pass back to the tivo I got the following error:

RPC error response:
{
"text": "Unable to get channel.",
"debug": "",
"code": "internalError",
"type": "error"
}

I checked to make sure I had the right channel numbers and names with the guide in kmttg, then I manually set up the season pass so I could compare results in the exported version of the sp list with the one I modified. Pasted below is the differences (I only pasted portions of the .sp file for the show I was trying to copy)

The version I tried to load and got the above error with:

{"idSetSource":{"collectionId":"tivo:cl.30244724","type":"seasonPassSource","channel":{"sourceType":"cable","channelId":"tivo:ch.9","stationId":"tivo:st.10420591","type":"channel","isReceived":true,"isBlocked":false,"isHidden":false,"logoIndex":65555,"levelOfDetail":"medium","callSign":"WGME","isFavorite":false,"name":"WGME","isDigital":false,"channelNumber":"13","isKidZone":false}},"__upcoming":["509073883666145"],"folderingRules":"seriesOnly","bodyGeneratesCandidates":true,"type":"subscription","bodyId":"tsn:7582001904CF552","subscriptionId":"tivo:sb.559","__priority__":8,"endTimePadding":0,"title":"NCIS","levelOfDetail":"medium","startTimePadding":0,"maxRecordings":0,"useOfferStartPadding":false,"priority":2507,"showStatus":"firstRunOnly","recordingQuality":"high","useOfferEndPadding":false,"keepBehavior":"forever"}

And after I manually set up the season pass and exported the results:

{"idSetSource":{"collectionId":"tivo:cl.30244724","type":"seasonPassSource","channel":{"sourceType":"cable","channelId":"tivo:ch.9","stationId":"tivo:st.1215","type":"channel","isReceived":true,"isBlocked":false,"isHidden":false,"logoIndex":65555,"levelOfDetail":"medium","callSign":"WGME","isFavorite":false,"name":"WGME","isDigital":false,"channelNumber":"13","isKidZone":false}},"__upcoming":["509073883667124"],"folderingRules":"seriesOnly","bodyGeneratesCandidates":true,"type":"subscription","bodyId":"tsn:7582001904CF552","subscriptionId":"tivo:sb.108281909","__priority__":52,"endTimePadding":0,"title":"NCIS","levelOfDetail":"medium","startTimePadding":0,"maxRecordings":0,"useOfferStartPadding":false,"priority":2552,"showStatus":"firstRunOnly","recordingQuality":"best","useOfferEndPadding":false,"keepBehavior":"fifo"}

I know the priority is different (would fix that once I get the program to copy correctly), there are other differences I don't understand. Any idea how to 'correct' the exported file so I can load and copy into a new season pass? I have over 100 season passes, it be really great if I can use kmttg to reload them.


----------



## moyekj

I think the key is the "stationId" setting inside the "channel" JSON. If you are just changing the channel number and callSign that won't work. In your examples above, note the "stationId" is different. So the challenge would be to find the corresponding stationId for each channel which you would have to update along with the other info. You may be able to use kmttg "Guide" tab for each relevant channel and look at JSON info for a table entry for each channel to get that information (using the 'j' bindkey in kmttg).


----------



## Joe Siegler

moyekj said:


> Easiest thing to do is unzip the whole package somewhere and then in kmttg config change path to ffmpeg.exe to where you unzipped it. You could probably get away with just copying ffmpeg.exe, but for purposes of testing to see if it helps its best to just keep it separate from kmttg installation.


No luck. Got stuck at 23% again with the different version. However, it made it past that, and instead got stuck at 40% (for a LONG time - like almost two hours). It hasn't actually died, it's just stuck at 40% as I type this.

I installed the ffmpeg you suggested. Put it in another directory, changed the config. Even quit and restarted kmttg before I tried again. Gets stuck in the same place.


----------



## caddyroger

moyekj said:


> ffmpeg is having buffer underflow issues remuxing the audio + video. Try a newer version of ffmpeg such as this.


What program can you use unzip the 7z file?


----------



## Joe Siegler

caddyroger said:


> What program can you use unzip the 7z file?


Current versions of WinZip will do that. That's what I use.


----------



## mglutz

moyekj said:


> I think the key is the "stationId" setting inside the "channel" JSON. If you are just changing the channel number and callSign that won't work. In your examples above, note the "stationId" is different. So the challenge would be to find the corresponding stationId for each channel which you would have to update along with the other info. You may be able to use kmttg "Guide" tab for each relevant channel and look at JSON info for a table entry for each channel to get that information (using the 'j' bindkey in kmttg).


Yes, that worked. I tried just changing the StationId without changing the other fields and that appears to at least get the season pass to copy and seems to be correct. Finding each new stationID will be a lot easier then starting every season pass over again on the TiVo. Another time saver for kmttg. Awesome and thanks for the continued support!


----------



## Joe Siegler

mglutz said:


> Yes, that worked. I tried just changing the StationId without changing the other fields and that appears to at least get the season pass to copy and seems to be correct. Finding each new stationID will be a lot easier then starting every season pass over again on the TiVo. Another time saver for kmttg. Awesome and thanks for the continued support!


+1 - While I don't need that info, it's great to have in my back pocket for sure!


----------



## moyekj

Joe Siegler said:


> No luck. Got stuck at 23% again with the different version. However, it made it past that, and instead got stuck at 40% (for a LONG time - like almost two hours). It hasn't actually died, it's just stuck at 40% as I type this.
> 
> I installed the ffmpeg you suggested. Put it in another directory, changed the config. Even quit and restarted kmttg before I tried again. Gets stuck in the same place.


 If you've never tried VideoRedo, that would be a real fix for the problem in conjunction with kmttg. ProjectX is free and works in many cases, but VideoRedo is by far the superior solution. Note that you can get a fully functional free trial version of VideoRedo to try before you buy and the $50 VideoRedo Plus version is all you need for mpeg2 QS Fix + commercial cutting capabilities (though I personally would recommend the $100 VideoRedo TVSuite). Well worth every cent in my opinion and that of many others that have bought it.


----------



## caddyroger

Joe Siegler said:


> Current versions of WinZip will do that. That's what I use.


Thanks.


----------



## spocko

Can anyone suggest a good encoding profile for the Nexus 7 (2012)?


----------



## mglutz

mglutz said:


> Yes, that worked. I tried just changing the StationId without changing the other fields and that appears to at least get the season pass to copy and seems to be correct. Finding each new stationID will be a lot easier then starting every season pass over again on the TiVo. Another time saver for kmttg. Awesome and thanks for the continued support!


Just had a thought on a new kmttg feature: Move a SP from one channel to another

1) users selects sp in sp table that needs to be 'moved' to a new channel
2) click new 'Move' button
3) dialog display pops up for user to select new channel (table would provide kmttg the stationId information)
4) user highlights new channel and selects button to move sp to the new channel
4) kmttg deletes old sp
5) kmttg adds new sp with the new channel information
6) kmttg moves new sp to same priority of previous sp


----------



## christheman

Hi, just wanted to see if it might be possible to include a way to disable the "auto re-configuration" of the various paths under the "File Settings" tab. The reason for this is because I rotate USB hard drives all the time between computers, and sometimes I forget to put an empty one back onto the computer.

For manual "Start Jobs" transfers, if possible, I would rather have the option of seeing some red errors at the bottom of the window {"E:\" is unavailable}, than have it temporarily change the path from "E:\" to "C:\Program Files\KMTTG\" and _not give me any error messages_.

I appreciate though that it is at least not changing the "config.ini" file.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## ellinj

what is the difference between the title and mainTitle keywords?

I am looking instead of 

House - The Social Contract - (02_06_14) to get

House - 02_06_14 - The Social Contract

are there keywords to do this?


----------



## moyekj

ellinj said:


> what is the difference between the title and mainTitle keywords?
> 
> I am looking instead of
> 
> House - The Social Contract - (02_06_14) to get
> 
> House - 02_06_14 - The Social Contract
> 
> are there keywords to do this?


http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/File_Naming/


Code:


[mainTitle] - [monthNum]_[mday]_[year][" - " episodeTitle]


----------



## wuzznuubi

mglutz said:


> Just had a thought on a new kmttg feature: Move a SP from one channel to another
> 
> 1) users selects sp in sp table that needs to be 'moved' to a new channel
> 2) click new 'Move' button
> 3) dialog display pops up for user to select new channel (table would provide kmttg the stationId information)
> 4) user highlights new channel and selects button to move sp to the new channel
> 4) kmttg deletes old sp
> 5) kmttg adds new sp with the new channel information
> 6) kmttg moves new sp to same priority of previous sp


I second that request with another option. If you replace your tivo and use kmttg to transfer the sp's it won't copy those with the same name (i.e. same show appearing on different channels where you have a sp set for each channel) I would also like the option of cloning an existing sp to another channel. i.e. Discovery and History for example move their shows between their channels and you can't setup a new sp until the show appears on the new chanel. I know you can directly edit the saved .sp file to modify the sp name and load it back into kmttg, but if this option is being considered it would be much easier if kmttg handled it...


----------



## moyekj

wuzznuubi said:


> If you replace your tivo and use kmttg to transfer the sp's it won't copy those with the same name.


 kmttg checks against existing using both title & channel, so for SPs with same title but different channel it should still work (unless the TiVo rejects it for some reason).


----------



## mglutz

moyekj said:


> kmttg checks against existing using both title & channel, so for SPs with same title but different channel it should still work (unless the TiVo rejects it for some reason).


When I used kmttg to replace all my season passes due to the TWC channel changes if I forgot to delete the previous SP it wouldn't copy


----------



## moyekj

mglutz said:


> When I used kmttg to replace all my season passes due to the TWC channel changes if I forgot to delete the previous SP it wouldn't copy


 Was it TiVo rejecting it (i.e. schedule failure) or kmttg not attempting it?

Checking the code, kmttg looks at title & channel callSign when comparing vs existing.


----------



## mglutz

moyekj said:


> Was it TiVo rejecting it (i.e. schedule failure) or kmttg not attempting it?


I tried restoring an old one (I saved the original .sp file before I started editing it) and got the following message

Copying Season Passes to TiVo: DVR-F552
Existing SP with same title found, not scheduling: Once Upon a Time


----------



## moyekj

mglutz said:


> I tried restoring an old one (I saved the original .sp file before I started editing it) and got the following message
> 
> Copying Season Passes to TiVo: DVR-F552
> Existing SP with same title found, not scheduling: Once Upon a Time


 Same channel call sign? If so then the behavior is expected. Under normal conditions for a lineup change TiVo adjusts to the proper channel automatically, so checking call sign makes more sense than channel number checking.


----------



## mglutz

moyekj said:


> Same channel call sign? If so then the behavior is expected. Under normal conditions for a lineup change TiVo adjusts to the proper channel automatically, so checking call sign makes more sense than channel number checking.


No, the callsign value is different. In the old version (what I attempted to copy back to the TiVo, the callsign is "WMTWDT" and the one that currently exists for that season pass is "WMTW".

Assuming this is known, but in case it isn't: TWC didn't do the normal lineup change, they rebuild their entire lineup. WMTW was broadcast in two forms, one was a version on channel 8 with a call sign of WMTW (lower quality video), the other was digital HD on channel 508 with a call sign of WMTWDT. All over the air channels plus basic cable channels like AMC, FX, TNT etc had two versions. When they changed the lineup they removed those lower quality video signals with the HD signals, but kept the channel sign. So Channel 8 stayed WMTW, but WMTWDT went away. All my SPs were on the higher quality channels, so the TiVo couldn't automattically change to the correct channel.


----------



## moyekj

I did find an issue with callSign comparison when comparing SPs. I've fixed it for next release. As it is now basically the callSign is being ignored so it doesn't matter if it's different or not. In next release you'll be able to schedule SPs with same title but different callSigns. I confirmed the fix using "Cosmos: A Spacetime Odyssey" series which currently runs on 2 different Fox channels in my lineup and I was able to create SPs for both using kmttg.


----------



## mglutz

Thanks moyekj!

Any interest in the added feature I mentioned earlier about a way for kmttg to move or copy a sp into a new sp with having to save a the sp list, modifing the file and then reloading and coping? I could see it very useful for when people move into new locations and have a different provider.


----------



## gmcc

I hope this isn't a really stupid sort of question...I am using the latest version of kmttg. I currently have two Tivos on my network named TDVR and TDVR2 each with static IPs. TDVR is an older series 3 two tuner box and TDVR2 is a Roamio. Using the tabs, I can see programs listed on both units so I'm basically connected to them but when I select the Season Passes tab, there is a drop down selection box to select a particular Tivo but the box only shows/allows TDVR2 to be selected. 

So naturally I wonder why I can't see the Season Pass list from TDVR?


----------



## lpwcomp

gmcc said:


> I hope this isn't a really stupid sort of question...I am using the latest version of kmttg. I currently have two Tivos on my network named TDVR and TDVR2 each with static IPs. TDVR is an older series 3 two tuner box and TDVR2 is a Roamio. Using the tabs, I can see programs listed on both units so I'm basically connected to them but when I select the Season Passes tab, there is a drop down selection box to select a particular Tivo but the box only shows/allows TDVR2 to be selected.
> 
> So naturally I wonder why I can't see the Season Pass list from TDVR?


Do you have your tivo.com user and password set? kmttg can't get Season Passes from a series 3 directly and has to go through the TiVo Middlemind server.


----------



## moyekj

As lpwcomp mentioned, you have to set your tivo.com username + password in kmttg Tivos tab in order for series 3 units to show up for Remote tabs.


----------



## moyekj

mglutz said:


> Thanks moyekj!
> 
> Any interest in the added feature I mentioned earlier about a way for kmttg to move or copy a sp into a new sp with having to save a the sp list, modifing the file and then reloading and coping? I could see it very useful for when people move into new locations and have a different provider.


 Not really too motivated by it to be honest as changes in providers are not that common and there is the manual method you used to get it done (tedious as it is). Perhaps just documenting what you did and serving up as a Wiki would suffice for now.


----------



## gmcc

lpwcomp

"Do you have your tivo.com user and password set? "


moyekj

"As lpwcomp mentioned, you have to set your tivo.com username + password in kmttg Tivos tab in order for series 3 units to show up for Remote tabs. "

That absolutely was the only problem and so it was a dumb question. I can barely believe I've played with this s'ware off and on for quite a time and never noticed this! Thanks guys!


----------



## gmcc

The UID/PW was clearly part of the problem but now when I try to refresh the Season Pass list on the series 3 the log/exchange window shows

>> RUNNING 'REMOTE Season Pass List' JOB FOR TiVo: TDVR
RPC error response:
{
"text": "middlemindError",
"cause": {
"text": "Failed to get body capabilities for tsn:6520001806389BF : bodyConfigSearch failed for tsn:6520001806389BF: Request 'bodyConfigSearch' tsn:6520001806389BF: PostString failed: Curl error: a timeout was reached (28). Url: http://204.176.49.42:8085/mind/mind7?type=bodyConfigSearch&bodyId=tsn%3A6520001806389BF",
"code": "remoteMindUnavailableError",
"type": "middlemindErrorCause"
},
"code": "middlemindError",
"type": "error"
}

And of course I have no idea what is causing that to happen? I verified my tivo.com log in by logging in to it just now and network control is enabled on the series 3 in case that might matter.

However it appears that the season pass list showed up after a little time anyway so maybe this error business is only related to a single entry or such?


----------



## rocket777

I have a show in my todo list which I first added extra time to the beginning and end.

Once this takes effect, I am unable to (in kmttg) change the beginning time back to zero. It accepts the modify, says it changed it on the tivo, but the added time to the beginning remains set.

I can change the amount of time, say from 10 minutes to 5 minutes, but cannot set it to zero.

I can change the ending extra time back to zero, however.

I restarted the program and refreshed the todo list and still could not change the extra beginning time. I then waited a day and tried this on a new show scheduled in the todo list and was able to repeat the problem.

I can go to the tivo and change it there, however. I have a 4 tuner roamio.


----------



## mattack

If you have an iOS device, can you make the changes there? (I *think* kmttg uses the same protocol to do the changes.) Just wondering if it's broken that way too.


----------



## BigT4187

Is there a way to not have the "Tivo Suggestions" folder show up? Thank you.


----------



## moyekj

BigT4187 said:


> Is there a way to not have the "Tivo Suggestions" folder show up? Thank you.


 If you have "Show Folders" turned on then suggestions should be grouped into Suggestions folder. (I turn off suggestions on my TiVos so never test this though).


----------



## moyekj

rocket777 said:


> I have a show in my todo list which I first added extra time to the beginning and end.
> 
> Once this takes effect, I am unable to (in kmttg) change the beginning time back to zero. It accepts the modify, says it changed it on the tivo, but the added time to the beginning remains set.
> 
> I can change the amount of time, say from 10 minutes to 5 minutes, but cannot set it to zero.
> 
> I can change the ending extra time back to zero, however.
> 
> I restarted the program and refreshed the todo list and still could not change the extra beginning time. I then waited a day and tried this on a new show scheduled in the todo list and was able to repeat the problem.
> 
> I can go to the tivo and change it there, however. I have a 4 tuner roamio.


 I can reproduce the issue, but no idea how to make it work. The startPadding coding is done same way as endPadding, just seems the Roamio doesn't honor the 0 start padding request for some reason.
Note that all of this RPC stuff is reverse engineered, so there's no user manual explaining how things should be implemented, so there's no way of knowing what works other than by trial and error.


----------



## BigT4187

moyekj said:


> If you have "Show Folders" turned on then suggestions should be grouped into Suggestions folder. (I turn off suggestions on my TiVos so never test this though).


Is there a way to not have the Tivo Suggestions folder appear at all?


----------



## moyekj

BigT4187 said:


> Is there a way to not have the Tivo Suggestions folder appear at all?


 Disabling "Show Folders" will eliminate all folders including suggestions. If you want just suggestions folder off while keeping others then no. What's the point of that anyway? It won't speed up grabbing listings up if that's what you are thinking.


----------



## ThAbtO

BigT4187 said:


> Is there a way to not have the Tivo Suggestions folder appear at all?


You would need to go to settings and turn off suggestions, and then just delete those recorded shows in the My Shows Suggestions folder. That is if you do not want suggestions recorded at all.


----------



## mglutz

moyekj said:


> Perhaps just documenting what you did and serving up as a Wiki would suffice for now.


I can do that, how do I serve it up as you say?


----------



## moyekj

mglutz said:


> I can do that, how do I serve it up as you say?


 If you can do the write up, I can make a new Wiki page and copy the write up to it.


----------



## wireman121

I Just found the auto resolve option for the todo list. VERY cool that its able to fix recording conflicts and reschedule them on a different TiVo, however, it seems as though its not fully functioning. I have a TiVo that has a few conflicts where its supposed to record 3 shows at the same time (being a premiere it can only do 2) when I hit auto resolve, it set 1 show to record on the other TiVo, but it ignored the second conflict - which I was able to manually hit record and have it schedule on the second TiVo.... Not sure whats going on there.


Also - would be REALLY cool if auto resolve could be set as an automated option where it would check once a day (or whatever) and automatically resolve recording issues without needing to press auto resolve. 

I was bored looking around kmttg and found that, AND was surprised when I saw there were a bunch of shows that never got recorded that I didn't even know I missed!


----------



## mglutz

moyekj said:


> If you can do the write up, I can make a new Wiki page and copy the write up to it.


File attached. I tend to be verbose


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> Also - would be REALLY cool if auto resolve could be set as an automated option where it would check once a day (or whatever) and automatically resolve recording issues without needing to press auto resolve


 Read the tooltip associated with the "Autoresolve" button - it tells you how to run kmttg batch mode to run this function. You can use batch mode run in conjunction with your OS scheduler to schedule periodic runs of Autoresolve.


----------



## moyekj

mglutz said:


> File attached. I tend to be verbose


Great, thanks! I created new Wiki page remote_scopy_new_channel that is referenced in remote_season_passes page.


----------



## wuzznuubi

moyekj said:


> I did find an issue with callSign comparison when comparing SPs. I've fixed it for next release. As it is now basically the callSign is being ignored so it doesn't matter if it's different or not. In next release you'll be able to schedule SPs with same title but different callSigns. I confirmed the fix using "Cosmos: A Spacetime Odyssey" series which currently runs on 2 different Fox channels in my lineup and I was able to create SPs for both using kmttg.


Thanks. Sorry I didn't reply earlier, was out of town w/no Inet access.


----------



## rocket777

moyekj said:


> I can reproduce the issue, but no idea how to make it work. The startPadding coding is done same way as endPadding, just seems the Roamio doesn't honor the 0 start padding request for some reason.
> Note that all of this RPC stuff is reverse engineered, so there's no user manual explaining how things should be implemented, so there's no way of knowing what works other than by trial and error.


No biggy, I'm just beta testing the latest versions and reporting something I found to help out. As I mentioned, it can be adjusted on the tivo itself, it's just much easier to use kmttg


----------



## BankZ

I am having sync issues. QS Fix with project x doesnt seem to help. I am on a mac, is there anything else to try?


----------



## dredwing

First, many thanks for KMTTG.

Second, I think it would be an improvement if KMTTG were to add processing jobs to the job queue for older (by recording date/time) shows before newer shows. When it is running as a service, this probably doesn't make a lot of difference, since each series is likely to have only one new episode since the previous fetch of Now Playing List. 

When running Auto Transfers in GUI, if multiple episodes have accumulated since the last run (or while first setting up Auto Transfers), the timestamps on downloaded files will end up in the same order as they were received from the TiVo. For Roamio Plus (and I think S3) NPL is sent in reverse chronological order, so that most recently recorded programs are listed first.

If all other TiVo's send NPL in same order (most recent first), it should be relatively simple to just reverse the Now Playing List received from TiVo when processing Auto Transfers. If there is an option to limit number of listings downloaded, this should still be OK, since the TiVo will still be sending most recent programs first.

The support for episode numbering (special thanks for going above and beyond the old way of just using episode number in meta-data if it happened to be present) means that much of the time, properly named shows can be sorted. After seeing how well the episode numbering worked, I dropped "(Recorded 2014...) from the file naming scheme. It wasn't generally sortable by that, nor was I using times (if recorded time was even an option).

In some cases, broadcast order does not match episode number order. Having an easy way to sort (by file date/time in explorer on the PC) to sort as a proxy for recording date comes in handy at times. One particular example is "The Three Stooges". There is a 2 or 3 hour block of 20 minute shows. The network does not always start and end episodes at the times specified in guide, so the tail of one show often ends up in the head of the next or vice versa. Fixing this via VideoRedo or some other editor is easier when date on PC's disk is same order as time recorded on TiVo. They are not broadcast in episode order. Over time, the Auto Transferred episodes end up in an order (by file creation/modification time) like this:

(oldest on disk)
Stooge week 1 @ 6:40
Stooge week 1 @ 6:20
Stooge week 1 @ 6:00

Stooge week 2 @ 6:40
Stooge week 2 @ 6:20
Stooge week 2 @ 6:00

Stooge week 3 @ 6:40
Stooge week 3 @ 6:20
Stooge week 3 @ 6:00
(newest on disk)

If the NPL were reversed before Auto Transfer programming, we could end up with 
(oldest on disk)
Stooge week 1 @ 6:00
Stooge week 1 @ 6:20
Stooge week 1 @ 6:40

Stooge week 2 @ 6:00
Stooge week 2 @ 6:20
Stooge week 2 @ 6:40

Stooge week 3 @ 6:00
Stooge week 3 @ 6:20
Stooge week 3 @ 6:40
(newest on disk)


Thank you for considering this feature request.


----------



## dredwing

Lately, I have been using KMTTG in GUI mode only, with the service disabled. Every few days, I "Run Once in GUI" from the Auto Transfers menu. 

With version v1p0q (and I think, but am not sure, with v1p0p), after the jobs created by AutoTransfer have completed, I return to the PC (perhaps a day or more after completion), and Refresh the list from Tivo (Roamio Plus, if that matters), and a side effect of refreshing the list is a new set of jobs are queued by the AutoTransfer process. I am quite sure that I'm NOT pressing Auto Transfers/Run Once in GUI again. It doesn't happen every time. Maybe it is related to time of day, though I have not kept any log to see what the pattern is. It could also be that it happens one time for each time I "Run Once in GUI", but again, I have not kept a detailed log.

This isn't catastrophic - odds are that I was going to do it anyway, but it can be annoying, for example, if I had planned on rebooting (monthly updates for Windows, or some other reason) before queuing up the Auto Transfers.

This may have already been reported - I only reviewed the last couple pages of posts, so if it is a duplicate, I apologize.

Update: It occurs to me that this might be related to having 2 TiVo's configured in KMTTG, but with only one (Roamio Plus) actually online, with the S3 not currently active. After the most recent unsolicited Auto Transfer, I refreshed several times, and everything behaved normally. Stopping and starting KMTTG also behaved normally. After the reboot for this month's patches, I'll see if there is exactly one extra set of Auto Transfers triggered by a normal refresh. (I may need to wait overnight for the first AT to finish.)


----------



## moyekj

dredwing, the reverse chronological order (older first) makes some sense and was easy enough to implement, so it will be in next release.
Can't reproduce the "Run Once in GUI" issue you described above.


----------



## BankZ

I'm on a mac and when I click "configure" I am getting errors. Here is the stack trace. Bad java install?

java.lang.NullPointerException
at com.apple.laf.AquaComboBoxUI$1.itemStateChanged(AquaComboBoxUI.java:97)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.fireItemStateChanged(JComboBox.java:1225)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.selectedItemChanged(JComboBox.java:1282)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.contentsChanged(JComboBox.java:1329)
at javax.swing.AbstractListModel.fireContentsChanged(AbstractListModel.java:118)
at javax.swing.DefaultComboBoxModel.setSelectedItem(DefaultComboBoxModel.java:93)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.setSelectedItem(JComboBox.java:578)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.configMain.read(configMain.java:866)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.configMain.display(configMain.java:160)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui$25.actionPerformed(gui.java:1011)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2018)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2341)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(DefaultButtonModel.java:402)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(DefaultButtonModel.java:259)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton.doClick(AbstractButton.java:376)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicMenuItemUI.doClick(BasicMenuItemUI.java:833)
at com.apple.laf.AquaMenuItemUI.doClick(AquaMenuItemUI.java:157)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicMenuItemUI$Handler.mouseReleased(BasicMenuItemUI.java:877)
at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Component.java:6505)
at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(JComponent.java:3320)
at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Component.java:6270)
at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Container.java:2229)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:4861)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2287)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4687)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Container.java:4832)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Container.java:4492)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Container.java:4422)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2273)
at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Window.java:2719)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4687)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:735)
at java.awt.EventQueue.access$200(EventQueue.java:103)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:694)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:692)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:76)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:87)
at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(EventQueue.java:708)
at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(EventQueue.java:706)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:76)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:705)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:242)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:161)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:150)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:146)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:138)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:91)


----------



## moyekj

BankZ said:


> I'm on a mac and when I click "configure" I am getting errors. Here is the stack trace. Bad java install?


 Other Mac users have reported this too. It seems to be related to "config-Visual-look and feel" setting, but I don't have a Mac to try and debug the problem. Try different settings there to see if there's one that doesn't produce the problem.


----------



## BankZ

It seems to be related to the Mac OS Theme


----------



## moyekj

BankZ said:


> It seems to be related to the Mac OS Theme


 So if you pick any theme other than Mac OS it's OK?


----------



## BankZ

Default theme is ok. I'll try others tonight.


----------



## BankZ

moyekj said:


> So if you pick any theme other than Mac OS it's OK?


Yes, its just the Mac OS theme


----------



## moyekj

OK, I've added a note in Wiki and in tooltip for next release advising not to use Mac OS selection for look and feel.


----------



## BankZ

bummer! thats the best one!


----------



## dredwing

moyekj said:


> dredwing, the reverse chronological order (older first) makes some sense and was easy enough to implement, so it will be in next release.
> Can't reproduce the "Run Once in GUI" issue you described above.


One other detail I forgot to mention - I also have a TiVo Mini on the network.
I did confirm that the "Run Once in GUI" issue happens for exactly one extra time (the first refresh after a "Run Once in GUI" was intentionally started, assuming the ROiG tasks have completed). I also confirmed that the problem disappeared when I removed the S3 (which is not powered on) from the KMTTG configuration.

Thanks for the quick response on the feature request. A couple more feature requests.

1) It would be nice if the summary at end of Auto Transfer reported the number of programs scheduled for processing, in addition to the message indicating how many matches were found.

2) An easy way to remove an episode from the transfer history, probably with an interface similar to that for adding an episode TO the transfer history. This would be useful in cases where a download was corrupted, or an incomplete program was recorded. For this to have the desired effect, user would need to delete the problem episode from TiVo before removing it from transfer history. For cable channels that repeat an episode several times over a couple weeks, there would be a good chance of Auto-transferring the episode after re-scheduling it manually on TiVo. For shows that only air once a week, there would be a chance to automatically re-capture the episode when the network repeats episodes during a season, or perhaps to get the program from syndication in another year or so.

Thanks again for a great program!

Added 03-23-2014
Hmmm... a couple hours after I posted this, I realized the inherent contradiction. If the show is in the now playing list, where it can easily be selected and marked for removing the program ID from download history, it will immediately become a candidate for download. Since there was something wrong with the program to start with, we probably do not want to re-download the current episode. Perhaps some kind of "remove from history and remotely delete from the tivo" or "remove from history and tell user to delete it" could work. As long as kmttg can remember the program ID for a few seconds, it should be possible to delete first, then remove from download history, just so a badly timed Auto-download doesn't catch the program during a small window of vulnerability.

And tonight we have another of the events that might lead to partial recordings for which this feature would be useful - CBS Sports running long, and pushing back east coast start and end times for 60 minutes, The Amazing Race, The Good Wife and The Mentalist. (Padding The Mentalist as part of season pass is another way to minimize impact of sports delays, but having multiple ways to solve a problem is useful.)

Another scenario where clearing a program from download history is useful - when the network broadcasts an episode that does not match the guide data (particularly if they air a rerun in a slot that the program guide has labeled as a new episode), then the following week airs the episode with correct guide data. You will probably need to manually record (on TiVo) next weeks episode (or change season pass to record ALL episodes), but it would be useful for KMTTG to download the episode that has content matching guide data.
(My description is a bit unclear - hopefully you can envision the scenario I am describing.)


----------



## BankZ

Is there anyway for it to auto sort shows alphabetically after it starts?


----------



## ThAbtO

I just noticed the line highlight color on a show that is currently recording is purple. 
Shouldn't it be red?


----------



## dredwing

Yet another feature request(s)..
Maybe this is already in more recent builds, but I seem to recall a time when I was trying to close a child window, used Alt-F4 (on windows), and the whole program closed, which resulted in a bunch of partially processed job sequences. Would the "maintain job queue between sessions" option (which I did not have selected) have minimized the manual recovery needed afterwards, even though I was running in GUI mode?

I can't test the current behavior right this moment, as I have a bunch of qsfix and comskip jobs still being processed (more on this in a sec).

Perhaps with java this would be beyond the programs control, but it would be nice if there were a confirmation dialog before the program exits. I have not tried the "save and restore job queue" features, but if kmttg does get control when window is closed, in addition to OK/Cancel choice, perhaps a option to save current job queue could be added.

The reason for long queue of qsfix and comskip jobs is a (videoredo) decrypt/qsfix job that got stuck for 14 hours at 100% completion (until I canceled the job from kmttg gui). I do not have the "run multiple VideoRedo tasks" option selected. Would it be practical for kmttg to automatically cancel the problem job (and optionally add it and dependent jobs back to end of queue (once)), once some reasonable amount of time has passed and status of program isn't changing?


----------



## ThAbtO

dredwing said:


> Yet another feature request(s)..
> Maybe this is already in more recent builds, but I seem to recall a time when I was trying to close a child window, used Alt-F4 (on windows), and the whole program closed, which resulted in a bunch of partially processed job sequences. Would the "maintain job queue between sessions" option (which I did not have selected) have minimized the manual recovery needed afterwards, even though I was running in GUI mode?
> 
> I can't test the current behavior right this moment, as I have a bunch of qsfix and comskip jobs still being processed (more on this in a sec).
> 
> Perhaps with java this would be beyond the programs control, but it would be nice if there were a confirmation dialog before the program exits. I have not tried the "save and restore job queue" features, but if kmttg does get control when window is closed, in addition to OK/Cancel choice, perhaps a option to save current job queue could be added.
> 
> The reason for long queue of qsfix and comskip jobs is a (videoredo) decrypt/qsfix job that got stuck for 14 hours at 100% completion (until I canceled the job from kmttg gui). I do not have the "run multiple VideoRedo tasks" option selected. Would it be practical for kmttg to automatically cancel the problem job (and optionally add it and dependent jobs back to end of queue (once)), once some reasonable amount of time has passed and status of program isn't changing?


The "Automatically restore job queue between sessions" when checked will save the jobs currently in the jobs list and if you accidentally closed the window, the next time its opened, those jobs will restart. Its also listed when your mouse hovered over that option and the popup will explain.


----------



## DeeSeven

I'm having trouble transferring a single episode and only this one episode. Everything other episode/show transfers no problem. it isn't copy protected, and I have plenty of space on the HD in question. I even switched HDs and it still won't download all the way. It stops at 50%, my connection doesn't die as it just moves to the next show in Q like it downloaded that episode 100% even tho it didn't. Has anyone ran into this issue?


----------



## ThAbtO

DeeSeven said:


> I'm having trouble transferring a single episode and only this one episode. Everything other episode/show transfers no problem. it isn't copy protected, and I have plenty of space on the HD in question. I even switched HDs and it still won't download all the way. It stops at 50%, my connection doesn't die as it just moves to the next show in Q like it downloaded that episode 100% even tho it didn't. Has anyone ran into this issue?


Most likely, there is some kind of glitch in the video or audio that stops the transfer. You can view where the file stopped and go to the same spot on the Tivo. You can then pause the video after that trouble spot (glitch) and resume the transfer. But remember to rename the file on the PC even slightly, or else it will be over written when you resume the download. (This will not work with the Premiere or Roamio, unless you have a Series 3 as the middleman.)


----------



## DeeSeven

ThAbtO said:


> Most likely, there is some kind of glitch in the video or audio that stops the transfer. You can view where the file stopped and go to the same spot on the Tivo. You can then pause the video after that trouble spot (glitch) and resume the transfer. But remember to rename the file on the PC even slightly, or else it will be over written when you resume the download. (This will not work with the Premiere or Roamio, unless you have a Series 3 as the middleman.)


ah damn  thanks ThAbtO I'll give that a try


----------



## moyekj

TiVo in their infinite wisdom has shut down web page launching on internal Opera browser via RPC with 20.4.1 release. Thanks TiVo:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10063738#post10063738

Last few software updates have increasingly crippled that capability and now completely killed it. Guess next kmttg update I'll be removing the now useless Remote Web tab.


----------



## jcthorne

Since the update to my Roamio this morning, kmttg seems to be having difficulty running the NP List job. Just sits there saying it is running.

Files download but do not delete and manual deletes do not work either.

I have stopped and restarted kmttg since the 20.4 software update.


----------



## moyekj

Following 20.4.1 software update on my Roamio Pro I did initially have trouble running any RPC commands, but a reboot of the Roamio Pro fixed it. Then while testing all the Remote tabs I discovered the web issue posted above.

BTW, with 20.4.1 update MRV and TTCB transfers to my Roamio Pro now noticeably slow it down - unit gets very sluggish while transfers are occuring. More experimentation needed but not looking good...


----------



## jcthorne

Updated to the latest build from sourceforge and it works fine now.

v1p0q


----------



## dredwing

To deal with cases where a show that _would_ have a conflicting file name (for example, a recording interrupted and restarted, or an episode that you recorded again because head or tail was missing some content), it would be nice if there were a "right click / download as..." option that presented the configured "base" name and allowed user to edit. then used that modified base name for the items created in job queue.

To expand on that concept, KMTTG _could_ scan the final destination (and perhaps intermediate locations) to look for existing files that might interfere with normal processing and offer the option to provide new base name or delete the troublesome files. In the case where user does not respond to prompt after a few minutes, KMTTG could dismiss the dialog box and continue based on whatever the default configuration specifies. On some occasions I have temporarily modified the file name template to achieve a similar result. An alternative approach could be to offer the option to avoid any detected file name collisions with a typical rename scheme, like appending _2_ to the base file name.

On an unrelated topic, I have not noticed sluggishness while transferring with the new TiVo update, but to be fair, I have not had much time sitting in front of the TV lately. If there is a particular sequence that seems sluggish, I would be glad to compare performance with transfers active vs idle). 
I did have a problem with the Mini not recognizing the updated Roamio Plus, but that seems to have resolved itself. ( - perhaps after rebooting Roamio, or maybe before - the Mini _was_ able to get to Netflix and I didn't want to interrupt those actually watching something.)


----------



## lpwcomp

dredwing said:


> To deal with cases where a show that _would_ have a conflicting file name (for example, a recording interrupted and restarted, or an episode that you recorded again because head or tail was missing some content), it would be nice if there were a "right click / download as..." option that presented the configured "base" name and allowed user to edit. then used that modified base name for the items created in job queue.
> 
> To expand on that concept, KMTTG _could_ scan the final destination (and perhaps intermediate locations) to look for existing files that might interfere with normal processing and offer the option to provide new base name or delete the troublesome files. In the case where user does not respond to prompt after a few minutes, KMTTG could dismiss the dialog box and continue based on whatever the default configuration specifies. On some occasions I have temporarily modified the file name template to achieve a similar result. An alternative approach could be to offer the option to avoid any detected file name collisions with a typical rename scheme, like appending _2_ to the base file name.


IMNSHO (and moyekj may disagree), the frequency of this problem does not justify modifying KMTTG to handle it. On the rare occasions when it does happen, why not just change the name of the existing computer file? If it is happening that frequently on your system, I suggest that you have a problem that needs to be addressed at the source.


----------



## christheman

lpwcomp said:


> IMNSHO (and moyekj may disagree), the frequency of this problem does not justify modifying KMTTG to handle it. On the rare occasions when it does happen, why not just change the name of the existing computer file? If it is happening that frequently on your system, I suggest that you have a problem that needs to be addressed at the source.


One such instance of this that I did notice was a series of 5-10 min shorts on TCM called "Carson On TCM". They didn't have episode names or anything unique in the title. When they ran, they often played them back to back. Each short was just long enough to show the highlights of one interview. Recording them on the Tivo was not a problem, however only the first in the list would download with KMTTG. Then the rest just didn't get processed. I had to change the HDD filename of each, one by one, in order to download each next one.

Agreed not a common problem. It could take a bit of creativity to get the program to distinguish between cases where to apply and where not to apply.


----------



## ThAbtO

christheman said:


> One such instance of this that I did notice was a series of 5-10 min shorts on TCM called "Carson On TCM". They didn't have episode names or anything unique in the title. When they ran, they often played them back to back. Each short was just long enough to show the highlights of one interview. Recording them on the Tivo was not a problem, however only the first in the list would download with KMTTG. Then the rest just didn't get processed. I had to change the HDD filename of each, one by one, in order to download each next one.
> 
> Agreed not a common problem. It could take a bit of creativity to get the program to distinguish between cases where to apply and where not to apply.


This was where I had included the date and time of the recordings in the filenaming. So for example a "Carson recorded @4/1 10:30" would show file name as "Carson 2014.04.01-22:30..TiVo"
" " " @4/1 10:35" becomes "Carson 2014.04.01-22:35.TiVo", Etc.

Very small chance of overwriting files, Unless there's another Tivo with the same recordings.

My Filenaming scheme in KMTTG....



Code:


[mainTitle] - [EpisodeNumber] - (RAW) - [episodeTitle] [year].[monthNum].[mday]-[hour].[min]


----------



## lpwcomp

ThAbtO said:


> This was where I had included the date and time of the recordings in the filenaming. So for example a "Carson recorded @4/1 10:30" would show file name as "Carson 2014.04.01-22:30..TiVo"
> " " " @4/1 10:35" becomes "Carson 2014.04.01-22:35.TiVo", Etc.
> 
> Very small chance of overwriting files, Unless there's another Tivo with the same recordings.
> 
> My Filenaming scheme in KMTTG....
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [mainTitle] - [EpisodeNumber] - (RAW) - [episodeTitle] [year].[monthNum].[mday]-[hour].[min]


I'm fairly certain he knows this based on this in his original post:



dredwing said:


> On some occasions I have temporarily modified the file name template to achieve a similar result.


----------



## Aero 1

Feature request:

Is it possible to add a reboot option in kmttg?

There are times where i go into kmttg to force a network connect in order to get guide data or more recently, new firmware and it wont connect because it says that the box is pending a restart. 

Figured it would be a handy option to have. thanks.


----------



## moyekj

Aero 1 said:


> Feature request:
> 
> Is it possible to add a reboot option in kmttg?
> 
> There are times where i go into kmttg to force a network connect in order to get guide data or more recently, new firmware and it wont connect because it says that the box is pending a restart.
> 
> Figured it would be a handy option to have. thanks.


 I have not found an available RPC command for TiVo reboot.


----------



## Aero 1

moyekj said:


> I have not found an available RPC command for TiVo reboot.


Thanks, good to hear that you looked into it.

is there a Format command? 'cause when you hold down the format button on the front for a few, the tivo reboots.


----------



## moyekj

Aero 1 said:


> Thanks, good to hear that you looked into it.
> 
> is there a Format command? 'cause when you hold down the format button on the front for a few, the tivo reboots.


 Not that I'm aware of (aside from the virtual remote buttons of course). But it wouldn't help if there were since there is no way to control the length of a virtual remote button press anyway.


----------



## dredwing

lpwcomp said:


> ... On the rare occasions when it does happen, why not just change the name of the existing computer file? ...


If there were only one file to rename, I would probably agree with you. Typically, I have 5 - (prog.mpg.txt, prog.mpg, prog.edl, prog.txt and prog.VPrj). And renaming breaks the link from inside the VPrj file. I'm not saying that there aren't opportunities for improving my workflow - if I ever get around to actually confirming cut points and deleting commercials, several terabytes of disk space might get freed. I'm just looking for opinions on features that might be useful.



christheman said:


> ... It could take a bit of creativity to get the program to distinguish between cases where to apply and where not to apply.


I think the "right click / download as..." would work reasonably well for this purpose (but not for the non-interactive case).



ThAbtO said:


> This was where I had included the date and time of the recordings in the filenaming. ...
> My Filenaming scheme in KMTTG....
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [mainTitle] - [EpisodeNumber] - (RAW) - [episodeTitle] [year].[monthNum].[mday]-[hour].[min]


Until last fall, when I discovered that providing TiVo account info gave much more reliable season/episode numbers for my S3, I had included date (but not time) stamps in filenames. Since then, I've been using


Code:


[mainTitle][/][mainTitle][" (" movieYear ")"][" - " SeriesEpNumber][" - " episodeTitle]

A nice improvement would be if I could get all movies into a separate "Movies" directory (or even better, Movies/Comedy, Movies/Drama, etc), but I don't think the syntax supports that. Since I usually download a batch of movies at a time, it probably wouldn't be that much extra effort to swap filename spec to replace first [mainTitle] with "Movies".
Thinking a bit, a possible syntax might look like:


Code:


[[movieYear.aka.IF]["Movies.aka.THEN"][mainTitle.aka.ELSE]]

And just to be clear... I'm not complaining, but rather thinking out loud about features that might be useful. I appreciate the feedback from other points of view.


----------



## pogsinnz

Hi there, 

Sorry for such a basic question about kmttg but I am new to this. I started reading this thread but there are hundreds of pages! 

I have a TiVo here in New Zealand and wanted to transfer programs to my PC but found out I needed to buy the Home Networking Package including Media Access Key some time ago - but they stopped selling that a few months ago. So I have no Media Access Key. 

I read about KMTTG and wondered whether it might work for me if I don't have a media access key - do I still need a media access key to use kmttg? 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## moyekj

Yes you need MAK. Without MAK you won't be able to transfer programs to your PC using any program.


----------



## gonzotek

pogsinnz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Sorry for such a basic question about kmttg but I am new to this. I started reading this thread but there are hundreds of pages!
> 
> I have a TiVo here in New Zealand and wanted to transfer programs to my PC but found out I needed to buy the Home Networking Package including Media Access Key some time ago - but they stopped selling that a few months ago. So I have no Media Access Key.
> 
> I read about KMTTG and wondered whether it might work for me if I don't have a media access key - do I still need a media access key to use kmttg?
> 
> Cheers, Paul


Are you sure the key isn't available until after you purchase the (now unavailable) package? Does it not show up in either of the places referred to in the link below(particularly the first option in the tivo menus)? If it doesn't show on the tivo, is anything else shown in its place?
http://help.telecom.co.nz/app/answers/detail/a_id/5154/related/1

/edit: Strike the above. Guess you really don't have any options: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=513535. That sucks, sorry if I wasted any of your time.


----------



## pogsinnz

thanks for the replies. I guess I am out of luck. The home networking package is no longer available in Australia or New Zealand, so no MAK. Apparently I just missed out as they removed it from their on-line shop a month or 2 ago. Unbelievable!


----------



## moyekj

v1p0r version is now released. See release_notes Wiki for details.


----------



## dredwing

moyekj said:


> v1p0r version is now released....


Thanks!

Is anyone else unable to delete programs on the TiVo from KMTTG now?

I get the same result whether pressing Delete key or right click and select Delete. I know that delete was working fine before I upgraded, but I have not yet gone back to the prior version (at least not until I try the new order for processing auto-transfers). 

Alice in Wonderland
Recorded Sun 04/13/2014 12:00 AM on 749=ABCFHD, Duration=120 mins
Now a teenager, Alice returns to Underland, where she must find her destiny and put an end to the Red Queen's reign of terror. Live action/animated. Based on books by Lewis Carroll. 
recordingId not available for this entry


----------



## baltomathguy3801

I installed the latest version of kmttg. The program looks great and communicates with my TiVo box. I can see the shows recorded on TiVo. 
I am not able to transfer a file to the TiVo box. When I select the file to be transferred and click on Start nothing happens. There is no error message. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## lpwcomp

baltomathguy3801 said:


> I installed the latest version of kmttg. The program looks great and communicates with my TiVo box. I can see the shows recorded on TiVo.
> I am not able to transfer a file to the TiVo box. When I select the file to be transferred and click on Start nothing happens. There is no error message. Any suggestions? Thanks.


Have you configured it? Specifically, under *File->Configure...->File Settings*, do you have the *.tivo output dir* set?


----------



## moyekj

baltomathguy3801 said:


> I installed the latest version of kmttg. The program looks great and communicates with my TiVo box. I can see the shows recorded on TiVo.
> I am not able to transfer a file to the TiVo box. When I select the file to be transferred and click on Start nothing happens. There is no error message. Any suggestions? Thanks.


 kmttg is for transferring files from TiVo to PC, not the other way round. Sounds like from your description you are using the FILES tab and trying to transfer files from PC to TiVo. You need pyTivo for that.


----------



## lpwcomp

dredwing said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Is anyone else unable to delete programs on the TiVo from KMTTG now?
> 
> I get the same result whether pressing Delete key or right click and select Delete. I know that delete was working fine before I upgraded, but I have not yet gone back to the prior version (at least not until I try the new order for processing auto-transfers).
> 
> Alice in Wonderland
> Recorded Sun 04/13/2014 12:00 AM on 749=ABCFHD, Duration=120 mins
> Now a teenager, Alice returns to Underland, where she must find her destiny and put an end to the Red Queen's reign of terror. Live action/animated. Based on books by Lewis Carroll.
> recordingId not available for this entry


Still works for me. Latest version of kmttg and TiVo Roamio s/w.

Are you able to delete when directly accessing the TiVo? Have you tried rebooting the TiVo?


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> kmttg is for transferring files from TiVo to PC, not the other way round. Sounds like from your description you are using the FILES tab and trying to transfer files from PC to TiVo. You need pyTivo for that.


Oops. I mis-read his post. Thought he was trying to xfer _*from*_ TiVo.


----------



## moyekj

dredwing said:


> Is anyone else unable to delete programs on the TiVo from KMTTG now?


 If you are fresh with a 20.4.1 software update and haven't done an additional reboot of the TiVo that would explain it. RPC functionality (including iPad app access) didn't work until an additional reboot for me with 20.4.1 update.


----------



## wireman121

My configuratiuon consists of:

max job limit 10
only 1 download at a time

I recently came home to see that for some reason auto transfers was turned off. (Not sure if it was due to closing force quitting kmttg or what, not the reason for the post right now) When I turned it back on, kmttg added 8 of the shows that were on the TiVo. It proceeded to download these shows (downloading the show first, queuing the metadata) and after the downloads finished, instead of starting the next task, it just hung, waiting for ALL of the downloads to finish before moving on.

Seems that it is downloading the metadata before downloading the show, but it isnt removing it from the queue, and is instead trying to download the metadata again after it finishes the show download, but then realizes it is a duplicate file and removes the metadata task from the queue. Normally this wouldnt be an issue - but since I have it set to only 1 download at a time, and it is treating the metadata as a download, it is waiting on ALL other queued tasks until all of the downloads on the list have finished, and then executing all of the qsfixes at once....

My understanding of how it should work is:

queue all tasks.
download metadata of show #1
download show #1
begin qsfix of show #1, download metadata show #2
download show #2, continue all other Show #1 tasks without waiting for show #2 to finish downloading.

etc...

Something seems to be causing the queue to hang and wait for all queued downloads to finished before executing any other queued tasks, regardless of if they're a download or not...

I can try to explain differently if this is confusing, let me know.


----------



## dredwing

moyekj said:


> If you are fresh with a 20.4.1 software update and haven't done an additional reboot of the TiVo that would explain it. RPC functionality (including iPad app access) didn't work until an additional reboot for me with 20.4.1 update.


I had done an extra reboot after 20.4.1 update (confirmed by the MOCA uptime status display) at the time I noticed failure to delete. But without taking any other action, the remote deletes were working again when I tried a day or so later. I'm not sure what changed under the covers, but I just wanted to report that everything seems to be working again.

I think I also noticed some meta-data oddity, but I don't recall any details off the top of my head.


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> My understanding of how it should work is:
> 
> queue all tasks.
> download metadata of show #1
> download show #1
> begin qsfix of show #1, download metadata show #2
> download show #2, continue all other Show #1 tasks without waiting for show #2 to finish downloading.


 That's the expected behavior and how it is behaving for me for both auto transfers and non auto transfers mode using 2 TiVos in the mix. You will need to post message window messages or auto transfers log if you are still having trouble. The double metadata download sounds really fishy and I've never seen that happen.


----------



## plamumba

I was noticing this morning that I can find the string "R5" in the guide description, as in "musical performances by R5, " but cannot get a hit when using the advance search with "R5" in keyword or description keyword fields. I couldn't figure out why that would be. The term "keyword" is not so literal as to require an actual word I assume. I tried it with a trailing asterisk, but that didn't seem to make any difference. Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## moyekj

plamumba said:


> I was noticing this morning that I can find the string "R5" in the guide description, as in "musical performances by R5, " but cannot get a hit when using the advance search with "R5" in keyword or description keyword fields. I couldn't figure out why that would be. The term "keyword" is not so literal as to require an actual word I assume. I tried it with a trailing asterisk, but that didn't seem to make any difference. Thanks for any ideas.


 Regular search for R5 comes back with one hit for me (2014 Radio Disney Music Awards). For Search++ entering R5 for "Description keyword" (all other fields empty) returns the same entry.


----------



## plamumba

moyekj said:


> Regular search for R5 comes back with one hit for me (2014 Radio Disney Music Awards). For Search++ entering R5 for "Description keyword" (all other fields empty) returns the same entry.


Hmmmmm...I see I had "HD" checked, and when I uncheck it, I get the response you found. Maybe there is some flag missing from the program info on Tivo. Thanks for your help. (I guess it is not a checkbox but a dropdown list.)


----------



## GTBill

OK, I am a complete novice (or worse) using kmttg (just installed it a few minutes ago). What I have to do (or my wife will kill me) is transfer shows from the XL to the new Roamio Pro. Even more important is the transfer of the Season Pass Manager. In kmttg I have gotten to Remote/Season Passes. The problem seems to be that only Roamio Pro shows up in the drop down list. I can see the XL and all of the programs on it. I can copy them to my PC (don't want to do that) but I can't seem to move them from the XL to the Roamio. Can anyone help a very old rookie out? Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

In order for series 3 units to show up under "Remote" tabs, you have to supply your tivo.com login and password under kmttg configuration->Tivos tab. (After doing that you may need to re-start kmttg).


----------



## dfuerpo

I have had kmttg v1p0l installed for a while on OSX 10.9 and it seems to work fine. I noticed that v1p0r was available. I downloaded and unzipped the file but when I try to run the kmttg script I get the message "To use the java, command-line tool you need to install a JDK." I don't recall seeing this the last time and if I did I don't recall how I made it work. I have JRE 7 update 55 installed. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## moyekj

dfuerpo said:


> I have had kmttg v1p0l installed for a while on OSX 10.9 and it seems to work fine. I noticed that v1p0r was available. I downloaded and unzipped the file but when I try to run the kmttg script I get the message "To use the java, command-line tool you need to install a JDK." I don't recall seeing this the last time and if I did I don't recall how I made it work. I have JRE 7 update 55 installed. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


 If you can still run the older version then all you have to do to upgrade if running v1p0b version or later is choose Help->Update kmttg.

Java should be in your PATH variable but if not then you can edit "kmttg" script and supply full path to "java" binary in there.


----------



## dfuerpo

Thanks moyekj, that worked. I didn't see the help menu over on the right side...I was looking at the menu on the left.


----------



## wireman121

Ok,

I caught it this time. Heres a simple explanation of whats happening, and then a copy of the log below:

auto transfer is set to check every 5 mins.
Download is set to one at a time
active job limit is set to 10
allow multiple videoredo jobs is set

2 shows recorded from 9PM to 10PM
10:05 it checked and found Warehouse 13 and The Following.
It queued both of those for: Meta Data, Decrypt, QS Fix, iPad Delete, Ad Detect, (Ad Review), Ad Cut, Push

It downloaded the metadata of The Following but did not remove that task from the queue
It downloaded/decrypted The Following.
it DID NOT start qsfix on The Following.
It downloaded metadata for Warehouse 13 but did not remove the task from the queue
It downloaded Warehouse 13
it tried to again download the metadata for The Following, realized it already had it, removed it from the queue
it tried to again download the metadata for Warehouse 13, realized it already had it, removed it from the queue
it started qsfix on The Following
it started qsfix on Warehouse 13

the rest functions as expected.

2 problems I'm seeing. 1) its not removing the meta data download from the queue after the first time it downloads the meta data and 2) it does not start the rest of the tasks on the first download (in this case Warehouse 13) until all other downloads are finished, then starts the remaining tasks (in this case qsfix) together. I suspect issue 2 is related to issue 1.

In the below code I edited out it skipping copy protected shows every time it checked just to shorten everything. This is the log from the beginning of it seeing the 2 shows at 10:05 until it brings up both VideoReDo windows to review the cuts before saving them and sending them.....



Code:


NPL job completed: 0:00:03
There are currently no queued jobs to save.
36 SHOWS, 151 GB USED
Title keyword match: 'the following' found in 'the following'
START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: The Following - Silence
Saved 1 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
Saved 2 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
Saved 3 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
Saved 4 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
Saved 5 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
Saved 6 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
Saved 7 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
Title keyword match: 'warehouse 13' found in 'warehouse 13'
START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: Warehouse 13 - Secret Services
Saved 8 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
Saved 9 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
Saved 10 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
Saved 11 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
Saved 12 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
Saved 13 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
Saved 14 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
TOTAL auto matches for 'Basement' = 2/36
NPL job completed: 0:00:04
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Basement
>> CREATING d:\temp\The Following - Silence_Mon_Apr_21_cut.mpg.txt ...
d:\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\JOESAN~1\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie3154612953149885619.tmp --url https://192.168.1.153:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=2583914 --output C:\Users\JOESAN~1\AppData\Local\Temp\meta8024615315103286127.tmp 
Saved 13 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
metadata job completed: 0:00:00
---DONE--- job=metadata output=d:\temp\The Following - Silence_Mon_Apr_21_cut.mpg.txt
>> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO d:\temp\The Following - Silence_Mon_Apr_21.mpg ...
"d:\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie sid=abc --cookie-jar "C:\Users\JOESAN~1\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie9020011761863218723.tmp" --url "http://192.168.1.153:80/download/The+Following.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=2583914" | "d:\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --no-verify --out "d:\temp\The Following - Silence_Mon_Apr_21.mpg" -

>> Running auto transfers for TiVo: Basement
Saved 13 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Basement ...

'Basement' AUTO TRANSFERS PROCESSING SLEEPING 5 mins ...
Saved 13 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
36 SHOWS, 151 GB USED
Title keyword match: 'the following' found in 'the following'
START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: The Following - Silence
Saved 14 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
Title keyword match: 'warehouse 13' found in 'warehouse 13'
START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: Warehouse 13 - Secret Services
TOTAL auto matches for 'Basement' = 2/36
NPL job completed: 0:00:04
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Basement

>> Running auto transfers for TiVo: Basement
>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Basement ...
'Basement' AUTO TRANSFERS PROCESSING SLEEPING 5 mins ...
Saved 14 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
36 SHOWS, 151 GB USED
Title keyword match: 'the following' found in 'the following'
START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: The Following - Silence
Title keyword match: 'warehouse 13' found in 'warehouse 13'
START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: Warehouse 13 - Secret Services
TOTAL auto matches for 'Basement' = 2/36
NPL job completed: 0:00:04
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Basement

>> Running auto transfers for TiVo: Basement
>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Basement ...
'Basement' AUTO TRANSFERS PROCESSING SLEEPING 5 mins ...
Saved 14 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
36 SHOWS, 151 GB USED
Title keyword match: 'the following' found in 'the following'
START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: The Following - Silence
Title keyword match: 'warehouse 13' found in 'warehouse 13'
START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: Warehouse 13 - Secret Services
TOTAL auto matches for 'Basement' = 2/36
NPL job completed: 0:00:04
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Basement
Saved 13 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
d:\temp\The Following - Silence_Mon_Apr_21.mpg: size=4316.55 MB elapsed=0:17:19 (34.85 Mbps)
'Check download duration' option enabled => checking expected vs. actual
(Mismatch tolerance = 200 secs)
Expected duration = 3600 secs
Actual duration = 3600 secs
---DONE--- job=download_decrypt output=d:\temp\The Following - Silence_Mon_Apr_21.mpg
>> Attempting iPad delete for id: tivo:rc.1640369
>> iPad delete succeeded.
>> CREATING d:\temp\Warehouse 13 - Secret Services_Mon_Apr_21_cut.mpg.txt ...
d:\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\JOESAN~1\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie619939055693412076.tmp --url https://192.168.1.153:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=2583906 --output C:\Users\JOESAN~1\AppData\Local\Temp\meta3198587298457925719.tmp 
Saved 12 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
metadata job completed: 0:00:00
---DONE--- job=metadata output=d:\temp\Warehouse 13 - Secret Services_Mon_Apr_21_cut.mpg.txt
>> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO d:\temp\Warehouse 13 - Secret Services_Mon_Apr_21.mpg ...
"d:\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie sid=abc --cookie-jar "C:\Users\JOESAN~1\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie7546084976486756327.tmp" --url "http://192.168.1.153:80/download/Warehouse+13.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=2583906" | "d:\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --no-verify --out "d:\temp\Warehouse 13 - Secret Services_Mon_Apr_21.mpg" -

>> Running auto transfers for TiVo: Basement
Saved 12 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Basement ...

'Basement' AUTO TRANSFERS PROCESSING SLEEPING 5 mins ...
Saved 12 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
35 SHOWS, 146 GB USED
Title keyword match: 'warehouse 13' found in 'warehouse 13'
START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: Warehouse 13 - Secret Services
Saved 13 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
TOTAL auto matches for 'Basement' = 1/35
NPL job completed: 0:00:04
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Basement

>> Running auto transfers for TiVo: Basement
Saved 13 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Basement ...

'Basement' AUTO TRANSFERS PROCESSING SLEEPING 5 mins ...
Saved 13 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
35 SHOWS, 146 GB USED
Title keyword match: 'warehouse 13' found in 'warehouse 13'
START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: Warehouse 13 - Secret Services
TOTAL auto matches for 'Basement' = 1/35
NPL job completed: 0:00:04
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Basement

>> Running auto transfers for TiVo: Basement
Saved 13 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Basement ...

'Basement' AUTO TRANSFERS PROCESSING SLEEPING 5 mins ...
Saved 13 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
35 SHOWS, 146 GB USED
Title keyword match: 'warehouse 13' found in 'warehouse 13'
START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: Warehouse 13 - Secret Services
TOTAL auto matches for 'Basement' = 1/35
NPL job completed: 0:00:04
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Basement
Saved 12 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
d:\temp\Warehouse 13 - Secret Services_Mon_Apr_21.mpg: size=4849.37 MB elapsed=0:16:36 (40.84 Mbps)
'Check download duration' option enabled => checking expected vs. actual
(Mismatch tolerance = 200 secs)
Expected duration = 3599 secs
Actual duration = 3598 secs
---DONE--- job=download_decrypt output=d:\temp\Warehouse 13 - Secret Services_Mon_Apr_21.mpg
>> Attempting iPad delete for id: tivo:rc.1640289
>> iPad delete succeeded.
SKIPPING METADATA GENERATION, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: d:\temp\The Following - Silence_Mon_Apr_21_cut.mpg.txt
Saved 11 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
VideoRedo video dimensions filter is enabled
container=mpeg, video=mpeg2video, x=1280, y=720
>> Running qsfix on d:\temp\The Following - Silence_Mon_Apr_21.mpg ...
C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo D:\\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "d:\temp\The Following - Silence_Mon_Apr_21.mpg" "d:\temp\The Following - Silence_Mon_Apr_21.mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\JOESAN~1\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock5653393167880480055.tmp /m /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:1280 /y:720 
SKIPPING METADATA GENERATION, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: d:\temp\Warehouse 13 - Secret Services_Mon_Apr_21_cut.mpg.txt
Saved 10 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
VideoRedo video dimensions filter is enabled
container=mpeg, video=mpeg2video, x=1920, y=1080
>> Running qsfix on d:\temp\Warehouse 13 - Secret Services_Mon_Apr_21.mpg ...
C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo D:\\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "d:\temp\Warehouse 13 - Secret Services_Mon_Apr_21.mpg" "d:\temp\Warehouse 13 - Secret Services_Mon_Apr_21.mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\JOESAN~1\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock2259449750855399358.tmp /m /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:1920 /y:1080 

>> Running auto transfers for TiVo: Basement
Saved 10 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Basement ...

'Basement' AUTO TRANSFERS PROCESSING SLEEPING 5 mins ...
Saved 10 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
34 SHOWS, 141 GB USED
TOTAL auto matches for 'Basement' = 0/34
NPL job completed: 0:00:03
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Basement
Saved 9 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
qsfix job completed: 0:03:22
---DONE--- job=qsfix output=d:\temp\The Following - Silence_Mon_Apr_21.mpg.qsfix
(Renamed d:\temp\The Following - Silence_Mon_Apr_21.mpg.qsfix to d:\temp\The Following - Silence_Mon_Apr_21.mpg)
>> Running comskip on d:\temp\The Following - Silence_Mon_Apr_21.mpg ...
d:\comskip\comskip.exe --ini d:\comskip\comskip.ini --videoredo "d:\temp\The Following - Silence_Mon_Apr_21.mpg" 
Saved 8 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
qsfix job completed: 0:03:45
---DONE--- job=qsfix output=d:\temp\Warehouse 13 - Secret Services_Mon_Apr_21.mpg.qsfix
(Renamed d:\temp\Warehouse 13 - Secret Services_Mon_Apr_21.mpg.qsfix to d:\temp\Warehouse 13 - Secret Services_Mon_Apr_21.mpg)
>> Running comskip on d:\temp\Warehouse 13 - Secret Services_Mon_Apr_21.mpg ...
d:\comskip\comskip.exe --ini d:\comskip\comskip.ini --videoredo "d:\temp\Warehouse 13 - Secret Services_Mon_Apr_21.mpg" 

>> Running auto transfers for TiVo: Basement
Saved 8 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Basement ...

'Basement' AUTO TRANSFERS PROCESSING SLEEPING 5 mins ...
Saved 8 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
34 SHOWS, 141 GB USED
TOTAL auto matches for 'Basement' = 0/34
NPL job completed: 0:00:03
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Basement

>> Running auto transfers for TiVo: Basement
Saved 8 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Basement ...

'Basement' AUTO TRANSFERS PROCESSING SLEEPING 5 mins ...
Saved 8 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
34 SHOWS, 141 GB USED
TOTAL auto matches for 'Basement' = 0/34
NPL job completed: 0:00:03
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Basement
Saved 7 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
comskip job completed: 0:10:37
---DONE--- job=comskip output=d:\temp\Warehouse 13 - Secret Services_Mon_Apr_21.VPrj
>> Running vrdreview on d:\temp\Warehouse 13 - Secret Services_Mon_Apr_21.VPrj ...
"C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoReDoPlus\VRDPlus3.exe" "d:\temp\Warehouse 13 - Secret Services_Mon_Apr_21.VPrj" 

>> Running auto transfers for TiVo: Basement
Saved 7 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Basement ...

'Basement' AUTO TRANSFERS PROCESSING SLEEPING 5 mins ...
Saved 7 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
34 SHOWS, 141 GB USED
TOTAL auto matches for 'Basement' = 0/34
NPL job completed: 0:00:03
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Basement
Saved 6 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
comskip job completed: 0:14:33
---DONE--- job=comskip output=d:\temp\The Following - Silence_Mon_Apr_21.VPrj
>> Running vrdreview on d:\temp\The Following - Silence_Mon_Apr_21.VPrj ...
"C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoReDoPlus\VRDPlus3.exe" "d:\temp\The Following - Silence_Mon_Apr_21.VPrj"


----------



## moyekj

I'm seeing this over and over in your logs which is strange and may account for weird queuing problems:
"Saved # queued jobs to file: jobData.dat"
I didn't create that code and don't use it myself. Perhaps try turning off "Automatically restore job queue between sessions" option under Configure->Program Options to see if that solves the problem. If so then I'll have to go look at that code to see what is happening.


----------



## wireman121

I will try that. Not sure if that's causing it though - it just saves the queue every time a new task runs. Does it look strange thst it's there at all, or just strange where it is? Or how many times it saves? Remember I removed some extra lines from the log (skipping copy protected shows)

I turned it off. Tomorrow night it'll run a couple more shows so I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## epstewart

howards said:


> If all you want to do is copy a Tivo file from the Tivo to your computer for archiving and later copy it back to the Tivo for playback, captions will be preserved. You must enable Tivo Stream format for the transfers on newer Tivos for this to work.
> 
> I do not have VideoReDo, and I perform the above steps regularly.
> 
> As the previous poster said, if you decide to process the file whether captions are preserved is up to you and what you do.


How do I "enable Tivo Stream format"? Thanks.


----------



## epstewart

epstewart said:


> How do I "enable Tivo Stream format"? Thanks.


It's been a while since I used kmttg. I'm testing using kmttg v1p0r on my iMac running OS X 10.9.2 to download shows from my new TiVo Roamio Plus for archival purposes. When I play the downloaded .TiVo files in Toast Video Player on the iMac, they do have closed captions. But when I transfer the .TiVo files back to the Roamio Plus using pyTivoX v1.3 (which seems to be the latest version) they seem to have no closed captions.

I'm not decrypting the downloaded files, just keeping the .TiVo files as they were originally downloaded.

I do not have TiVo Desktop (v1.95a) turned on in System Preferences.

I guess I'm overlooking something. Can someone tell me what it is? Do I have to enable TiVo Stream format, and if so how do I do that? Thanks.


----------



## lpwcomp

epstewart said:


> How do I "enable Tivo Stream format"? Thanks.


It's not _*Tivo*_ Stream, it's _*Transport*_ Stream.

In kmttg, it's Files->Configuration->Program Options - Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format.


----------



## moyekj

epstewart, if you are just going to leave .TiVo files as is without transcoding to something else, then enable TS transfers as indicated above:
"Files->Configuration->Program Options - Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format"

However, if you do that you won't be able to decrypt them for playback on your Mac or to transcode to another format.

If you want to be able to play on your Mac or transcode to other formats, then you should NOT enable TS transfers. Those can still be transferred back with captions intact to TiVos, but you have to use pyTivo ts=on setting.


----------



## epstewart

moyekj said:


> epstewart, if you are just going to leave .TiVo files as is without transcoding to something else, then enable TS transfers as indicated above:
> "Files->Configuration->Program Options - Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format"
> 
> However, if you do that you won't be able to decrypt them for playback on your Mac or to transcode to another format.
> 
> If you want to be able to play on your Mac or transcode to other formats, then you should NOT enable TS transfers. Those can still be transferred back with captions intact to TiVos, but you have to use pyTivo ts=on setting.


Thanks, Kevin,

I think I need a game reset here. I've long used a simplified pyTivo package, pyTivoX, on my iMac, but I think maybe it's no longer compatible with Mac OS X Mavericks. So I don't really know how to use just plain pyTivo. I'm learning at this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=483495

And what I have done so far seems to work!

Complicated, though.

For others' benefit: To enter the *ts=on* setting in pyTivo, I added that setting under User Defined Settings for a "share" (in pyTivo lingo) which I created to reference a path to an external hard drive which I'm storing .TiVo files on from kmttg. I clicked on the Add Setting button on the pyTivo web interface page at

http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=Settings&Container=Settings

and entered *ts* on the left side and *on* on the right side. Then I clicked on the Save Changes button. Then I clicked on the Restart pyTivo button, and in the Terminal application window that I was running pyTivo in I saw that pyTivo was restarting.

I will have to use the same procedure for any other shares I create that download .TiVo files as transport streams, since it looks like the *ts=on* setting has to be entered separately for each relevant share.

OK, so much for the usage lesson. Now can you explain to me why I have to download the files as transport streams if I want to preserve closed captions when moving them back to the TiVo using pyTivo?

Thanks, again.


----------



## lpwcomp

epstewart said:


> For others' benefit: To enter the *ts=on* setting in pyTivo, I added that setting under User Defined Settings for a "share" (in pyTivo lingo) which I created to reference a path to an external hard drive which I'm storing .TiVo files on from kmttg. I clicked on the Add Setting button on the pyTivo web interface page at
> 
> http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=Settings&Container=Settings
> 
> and entered *ts* on the left side and *on* on the right side. Then I clicked on the Save Changes button. Then I clicked on the Restart pyTivo button, and in the Terminal application window that I was running pyTivo in I saw that pyTivo was restarting.
> 
> I will have to use the same procedure for any other shares I create that download .TiVo files as transport streams, since it looks like the *ts=on* setting has to be entered separately for each relevant share.
> 
> OK, so much for the usage lesson. Now can you explain to me why I have to download the files as transport streams if I want to preserve closed captions when moving them back to the TiVo using pyTivo?
> 
> Thanks, again.


Just enter it in "Global Server Settings". In fact, I am not sure that it works anywhere else. The source video does not have to be in TS format. In fact, I use it mainly so that h.264 recordings aren't transcoded, but simply remuxed when being transferred to a Premiere or Roamio.


----------



## moyekj

epstewart said:


> OK, so much for the usage lesson. Now can you explain to me why I have to download the files as transport streams if I want to preserve closed captions when moving them back to the TiVo using pyTivo?


 As mentioned above, the ts=on parameter should be in the global section of pyTivo config, not individual video shares.

The reason files returned to TiVos need to be in mpeg2 transport stream container is due to a bug TiVo introduced starting with series 4 and later units. If you return files in mpeg2 program stream container captions won't work on the TiVos. It's a long standing bug for series 4 and later units that TiVo has never fixed. For series 3 units that bug is not there.

Aside from the above, using ts=on parameter in pyTivo is good to set anyway, since it allows you to PULL H.264 videos without transcoding to mpeg2 (pyTivo will simply remux to TS container whenever possible instead of a full transcode).


----------



## dredwing

dredwing said:


> I had done an extra reboot after 20.4.1 update (confirmed by the MOCA uptime status display) at the time I noticed failure to delete. But without taking any other action, the remote deletes were working again when I tried a day or so later. I'm not sure what changed under the covers, but I just wanted to report that everything seems to be working again.
> 
> I think I also noticed some meta-data oddity, but I don't recall any details off the top of my head.


Update - I think the problem may have been that KMTTG did not remove the deleted program from the "Show" list (on KMTTG screen), even though the program was actually removed from TiVo. In this case, I think there was a NPL Refresh running and a program download active at the time of initial delete.

When I ran a refresh after getting the 
recordingId not available for this entry
error a couple times, the 'undeletable' show (Cinderella) was not in the list.

Here is the message log (with some non-relevant stuff removed to reduce the size) and some ==================== eyecatchers.



Code:


>> Continuing Now Playing List from Merida (224/238)...
E:\VideoTools\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie5380860571244739279.tmp --url https://192.168.212.78/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=224 --output C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL3690795239654407542.tmp 
NPL job completed: 0:00:18
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Merida
There are currently no queued jobs to save.
238 SHOWS, 861 GB USED, 22 GB FREE
>> RUNNING 'REMOTE NP List' JOB FOR TiVo: Merida
There are currently no queued jobs to save.
REMOTE job completed: 0:00:08
---DONE--- job='REMOTE NP List' TiVo=Merida

Cinderella
Recorded Sat 04/19/2014 04:30 PM on 749=ABCFHD, Duration=105 mins, movieYear=1950
With a wicked stepmother and two jealous stepsisters who keep her enslaved and in rags, Cinderella stands no chance of attending the royal ball, until her fairy godmother appears. Animated. 
Saved 1 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
Saved 2 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
Saved 3 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
Saved 4 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
>> CREATING N:\Video\FreedTiVo\Cinderella\Cinderella (1950).mpg.txt ...
E:\VideoTools\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie3335964312045733941.tmp --url https://192.168.212.78:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=18812 --output C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\meta7389389507199987198.tmp 
Saved 3 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
metadata job completed: 0:00:00
---DONE--- job=metadata output=N:\Video\FreedTiVo\Cinderella\Cinderella (1950).mpg.txt
>> DOWNLOADING E:\Video\Tivo\Cinderella\Cinderella (1950).TiVo ...
E:\VideoTools\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie sid=abc --cookie-jar C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie2044342281549334961.tmp --url http://192.168.212.78:80/download/Cinderella.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=18812 --output "E:\Video\Tivo\Cinderella\Cinderella (1950).TiVo" 
Saved 2 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
E:\Video\Tivo\Cinderella\Cinderella (1950).TiVo: size=5700.55 MB elapsed=0:22:33 (35.34 Mbps)
---DONE--- job=download output=E:\Video\Tivo\Cinderella\Cinderella (1950).TiVo
container=mpeg, video=mpeg2video
>> Running qsfix on E:\Video\Tivo\Cinderella\Cinderella (1950).TiVo ...
C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo E:\VideoTools\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "E:\Video\Tivo\Cinderella\Cinderella (1950).TiVo" "N:\Video\FreedTiVo\Cinderella (1950).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock7118494401378440761.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video 
Saved 1 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
qsfix job completed: 0:06:50
---DONE--- job=qsfix output=N:\Video\FreedTiVo\Cinderella (1950).mpg.qsfix
(Deleted file: E:\Video\Tivo\Cinderella\Cinderella (1950).TiVo)
(Renamed N:\Video\FreedTiVo\Cinderella (1950).mpg.qsfix to N:\Video\FreedTiVo\Cinderella\Cinderella (1950).mpg)
>> Running comskip on N:\Video\FreedTiVo\Cinderella\Cinderella (1950).mpg ...
E:\VideoTools\kmttg\comskip\comskip.exe --ini E:\VideoTools\kmttg\comskip\comskip.ini --videoredo "N:\Video\FreedTiVo\Cinderella\Cinderella (1950).mpg" 
There are currently no queued jobs to save.
comskip job completed: 0:23:56
---DONE--- job=comskip output=N:\Video\FreedTiVo\Cinderella\Cinderella (1950).VPrj

The Little Mermaid
Recorded Sat 04/19/2014 06:15 PM on 749=ABCFHD, Duration=105 mins, movieYear=1989
A mermaid princess falls in love with an earthly prince. Animated. From the Hans Christian Andersen tale. 
Saved 1 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
Saved 2 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
Saved 3 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
Saved 4 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
Saved 4 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
>> Getting Now Playing List from Merida ...
E:\VideoTools\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie9169845045934400665.tmp --url https://192.168.212.78/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL2564862551137038220.tmp 
NPL job completed: 0:00:01
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Merida
>> Continuing Now Playing List from Merida (16/236)...
E:\VideoTools\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie9169845045934400665.tmp --url https://192.168.212.78/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=16 --output C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL2564862551137038220.tmp 

Cinderella
Recorded Sat 04/19/2014 04:30 PM on 749=ABCFHD, Duration=105 mins, EpisodeNumber=, movieYear=1950
With a wicked stepmother and two jealous stepsisters who keep her enslaved and in rags, Cinderella stands no chance of attending the royal ball, until her fairy godmother appears. Animated. 
NPL job completed: 0:00:02
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Merida
>> Continuing Now Playing List from Merida (32/236)...
E:\VideoTools\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie9169845045934400665.tmp --url https://192.168.212.78/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=32 --output C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL2564862551137038220.tmp 

======================================================================================

Deleting selected shows on TiVo 'Merida':
 Cinderella
237 SHOWS, 855 GB USED, 28 GB FREE
NPL job completed: 0:00:04
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Merida
>> Continuing Now Playing List from Merida (48/236)...
E:\VideoTools\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie9169845045934400665.tmp --url https://192.168.212.78/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=48 --output C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL2564862551137038220.tmp 
NPL job completed: 0:00:05
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Merida
>> Continuing Now Playing List from Merida (64/235)...
E:\VideoTools\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie9169845045934400665.tmp --url https://192.168.212.78/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=64 --output C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL2564862551137038220.tmp 
NPL job completed: 0:00:07
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Merida
>> Continuing Now Playing List from Merida (80/235)...
E:\VideoTools\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie9169845045934400665.tmp --url https://192.168.212.78/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=80 --output C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL2564862551137038220.tmp 
NPL job completed: 0:00:08
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Merida
>> Continuing Now Playing List from Merida (96/235)...
E:\VideoTools\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie9169845045934400665.tmp --url https://192.168.212.78/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=96 --output C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL2564862551137038220.tmp 
>> CREATING N:\Video\FreedTiVo\The Little Mermaid\The Little Mermaid (1989).mpg.txt ...
E:\VideoTools\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie4687992084763966762.tmp --url https://192.168.212.78:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=18811 --output C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\meta5152363822219084494.tmp 
Saved 3 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
metadata job completed: 0:00:00
---DONE--- job=metadata output=N:\Video\FreedTiVo\The Little Mermaid\The Little Mermaid (1989).mpg.txt
NPL job completed: 0:00:09
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Merida
>> Continuing Now Playing List from Merida (112/235)...
E:\VideoTools\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie9169845045934400665.tmp --url https://192.168.212.78/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=112 --output C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL2564862551137038220.tmp 
NPL job completed: 0:00:11
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Merida
>> Continuing Now Playing List from Merida (128/235)...
E:\VideoTools\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie9169845045934400665.tmp --url https://192.168.212.78/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=128 --output C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL2564862551137038220.tmp 
NPL job completed: 0:00:12
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Merida
>> Continuing Now Playing List from Merida (144/235)...
E:\VideoTools\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie9169845045934400665.tmp --url https://192.168.212.78/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=144 --output C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL2564862551137038220.tmp 
NPL job completed: 0:00:13
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Merida
>> Continuing Now Playing List from Merida (160/235)...
E:\VideoTools\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie9169845045934400665.tmp --url https://192.168.212.78/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=160 --output C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL2564862551137038220.tmp 
NPL job completed: 0:00:14
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Merida
>> Continuing Now Playing List from Merida (176/235)...
E:\VideoTools\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie9169845045934400665.tmp --url https://192.168.212.78/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=176 --output C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL2564862551137038220.tmp 
NPL job completed: 0:00:15
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Merida
>> Continuing Now Playing List from Merida (192/235)...
E:\VideoTools\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie9169845045934400665.tmp --url https://192.168.212.78/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=192 --output C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL2564862551137038220.tmp 
NPL job completed: 0:00:17
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Merida
>> Continuing Now Playing List from Merida (208/235)...
E:\VideoTools\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie9169845045934400665.tmp --url https://192.168.212.78/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=208 --output C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL2564862551137038220.tmp 
NPL job completed: 0:00:18
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Merida
>> Continuing Now Playing List from Merida (224/235)...
E:\VideoTools\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie9169845045934400665.tmp --url https://192.168.212.78/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=224 --output C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL2564862551137038220.tmp 
NPL job completed: 0:00:19
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Merida
Saved 3 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
235 SHOWS, 874 GB USED, 9 GB FREE
Saved 3 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
>> DOWNLOADING E:\Video\Tivo\The Little Mermaid\The Little Mermaid (1989).TiVo ...
E:\VideoTools\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie sid=abc --cookie-jar C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie4138796011493179093.tmp --url http://192.168.212.78:80/download/The%20Little%20Mermaid.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=18811 --output "E:\Video\Tivo\The Little Mermaid\The Little Mermaid (1989).TiVo" 
>> RUNNING 'REMOTE NP List' JOB FOR TiVo: Merida
Saved 3 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
REMOTE job completed: 0:00:08
---DONE--- job='REMOTE NP List' TiVo=Merida

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
Recorded Tue 04/22/2014 08:00 PM on 749=ABCFHD, Duration=179 mins, movieYear=2007
When a new professor's bureaucratic methods leave Hogwarts unprepared to fight the rising tide of evil, Harry teaches a dedicated group of students how to defend against the dark arts. Based on the novel by J.K. Rowling. 
Saved 4 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
Saved 5 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
Saved 6 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
Saved 7 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat

Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Recorded Mon 04/21/2014 09:00 PM on 749=ABCFHD, Duration=120 mins, PAUSE POINT: 71.3%, movieYear=1988
In a world where cartoons coexist with humans, a private eye tries to clear a long-eared fugitive of murder charges. Live action/animated. 
Saved 8 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
Saved 9 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
Saved 10 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
Saved 11 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat

In My Dreams
Recorded Sun 04/20/2014 09:00 PM on 707=WABCDT, Duration=118 mins, movieYear=2014
After meeting only in their dreams, a man and a woman have seven days to turn their romantic visions into reality. 
'Orphan Black' 11 SHOWS, 47 GB USED
235 SHOWS, 874 GB USED, 9 GB FREE
'Continuum' 5 SHOWS, 17 GB USED

Continuum - Second Last
Recorded Fri 04/04/2014 06:00 PM on 748=SYFYHD, Duration=60 mins, EpisodeNumber=212, originalAirDate=2013-07-28
Kiera and Carlos must stop Travis after he gets his hands on a second CPS suit while Alec and Emily try to escape the mysterious Freelancers. 

Continuum - Second Time
Recorded Fri 04/04/2014 07:00 PM on 748=SYFYHD, Duration=60 mins, EpisodeNumber=213, PAUSE POINT: 47.6%, originalAirDate=2013-08-04
Kiera races to rescue Alec from himself and preserve her own chance of getting home; Alec must make a difficult decision between solving Kiera's dilemma or his own. 

Continuum - Second Last
Recorded Fri 04/04/2014 06:00 PM on 748=SYFYHD, Duration=60 mins, EpisodeNumber=212, originalAirDate=2013-07-28
Kiera and Carlos must stop Travis after he gets his hands on a second CPS suit while Alec and Emily try to escape the mysterious Freelancers. 

Continuum - Second Last
Recorded Fri 04/04/2014 06:00 PM on 748=SYFYHD, Duration=60 mins, EpisodeNumber=212, originalAirDate=2013-07-28
Kiera and Carlos must stop Travis after he gets his hands on a second CPS suit while Alec and Emily try to escape the mysterious Freelancers. 
Deleting selected shows on TiVo 'Merida':
 Continuum - Second Last Continuum - Second Time
233 SHOWS, 867 GB USED, 16 GB FREE
==========================================
'Suits' 4 SHOWS, 13 GB USED

Suits - Moot Point
Recorded Thu 03/20/2014 09:00 PM on 738=USAHD, Duration=62 mins, EpisodeNumber=313, originalAirDate=2014-03-20
Mike helps Harvey when he faces an old law school rival; Harvey and Jessica try to avoid getting in the middle of a battle between Louis and Scottie. 

Suits - Know When to Fold 'Em
Recorded Thu 04/03/2014 09:00 PM on 738=USAHD, Duration=62 mins, EpisodeNumber=315, originalAirDate=2014-04-03
An attorney goes after one of Harvey's biggest clients; Mike must make a decision; a former partner has an ax to grind. 


Deleting selected shows on TiVo 'Merida':
 Suits - Moot Point Suits - Heartburn Suits - Know When to Fold 'Em
230 SHOWS, 857 GB USED, 26 GB FREE
==============================================

Cinderella
Recorded Sat 04/19/2014 04:30 PM on 749=ABCFHD, Duration=105 mins
With a wicked stepmother and two jealous stepsisters who keep her enslaved and in rags, Cinderella stands no chance of attending the royal ball, until her fairy godmother appears. Animated. 
recordingId not available for this entry
===========================================================================

Tangled
Recorded Sat 04/19/2014 08:00 PM on 749=ABCFHD, Duration=123 mins, movieYear=2010
Crowned with 70 feet of magical golden hair, Rapunzel strikes a deal with a charming thief to spring her from her prison tower. Animated. Based on a fairy tale by the Brothers Grimm. 

Cinderella
Recorded Sat 04/19/2014 04:30 PM on 749=ABCFHD, Duration=105 mins
With a wicked stepmother and two jealous stepsisters who keep her enslaved and in rags, Cinderella stands no chance of attending the royal ball, until her fairy godmother appears. Animated. 

Tangled
Recorded Sat 04/19/2014 08:00 PM on 749=ABCFHD, Duration=123 mins, movieYear=2010
Crowned with 70 feet of magical golden hair, Rapunzel strikes a deal with a charming thief to spring her from her prison tower. Animated. Based on a fairy tale by the Brothers Grimm. 
Deleting selected shows on TiVo 'Merida':
 Tangled
229 SHOWS, 850 GB USED, 33 GB FREE

The Little Mermaid
Recorded Sat 04/19/2014 06:15 PM on 749=ABCFHD, Duration=105 mins, movieYear=1989
A mermaid princess falls in love with an earthly prince. Animated. From the Hans Christian Andersen tale. 

Cinderella
Recorded Sat 04/19/2014 04:30 PM on 749=ABCFHD, Duration=105 mins
With a wicked stepmother and two jealous stepsisters who keep her enslaved and in rags, Cinderella stands no chance of attending the royal ball, until her fairy godmother appears. Animated. 
recordingId not available for this entry
===========================================================================


Cinderella
Recorded Sat 04/19/2014 04:30 PM on 749=ABCFHD, Duration=105 mins
With a wicked stepmother and two jealous stepsisters who keep her enslaved and in rags, Cinderella stands no chance of attending the royal ball, until her fairy godmother appears. Animated. 

The Little Mermaid
Recorded Sat 04/19/2014 06:15 PM on 749=ABCFHD, Duration=105 mins, movieYear=1989
A mermaid princess falls in love with an earthly prince. Animated. From the Hans Christian Andersen tale. 

...

Cinderella
Recorded Sat 04/19/2014 04:30 PM on 749=ABCFHD, Duration=105 mins
With a wicked stepmother and two jealous stepsisters who keep her enslaved and in rags, Cinderella stands no chance of attending the royal ball, until her fairy godmother appears. Animated. 
Saved 11 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
>> Getting Now Playing List from Merida ...
E:\VideoTools\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie4140856402976940118.tmp --url https://192.168.212.78/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL4164513048373025801.tmp 
NPL job completed: 0:00:01
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Merida
>> Continuing Now Playing List from Merida (16/229)...
E:\VideoTools\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie4140856402976940118.tmp --url https://192.168.212.78/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=16 --output C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL4164513048373025801.tmp 
NPL job completed: 0:00:02
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Merida
>> Continuing Now Playing List from Merida (32/229)...

...

NPL job completed: 0:00:18
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Merida
>> Continuing Now Playing List from Merida (224/229)...
E:\VideoTools\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie4140856402976940118.tmp --url https://192.168.212.78/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=224 --output C:\Users\MyUserID\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL4164513048373025801.tmp 
NPL job completed: 0:00:20
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Merida
Saved 11 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
229 SHOWS, 849 GB USED, 34 GB FREE
Saved 11 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
>> RUNNING 'REMOTE NP List' JOB FOR TiVo: Merida
'The Millers' 3 SHOWS, 10 GB USED
Saved 11 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
REMOTE job completed: 0:00:08
---DONE--- job='REMOTE NP List' TiVo=Merida
229 SHOWS, 849 GB USED, 34 GB FREE


----------



## wireman121

moyekj said:


> I'm seeing this over and over in your logs which is strange and may account for weird queuing problems:
> "Saved # queued jobs to file: jobData.dat"
> I didn't create that code and don't use it myself. Perhaps try turning off "Automatically restore job queue between sessions" option under Configure->Program Options to see if that solves the problem. If so then I'll have to go look at that code to see what is happening.


OK, Tried it with 2 shows this morning with "automatically restore job queue between sessions" turned off and it had the exact same result. I think I just figured out the problem though. I'm guessing the metadata is considered a "download" correct? If so, this is what is happening. If not, this is still a bug:

I have auto transfers to check every 10 minutes.
First auto transfer checks, it adds both shows to the list
downloads metadata, removes task from queue
starts downloading show (20-30 mins total)
10 minutes passes, auto transfer checks again, sees that show AGAIN and tries to add it to the queue again. Since all of the other tasks are still there except metadata, its just re-adding the metadata task.

For some reason, in the last few updates, kmttg stopped comparing the list of shows on a TiVo to the shows currently being processed in a queue and tries to add/process them again. In turn, this is causing the problem with the hang after the first download completes instead of running qsfix, waiting for the metadata download to try again which is at the end of the queue list.

I tried this a few times and got the same result..

I tried deleting the second metadata job, but it clears the whole show's job list instead of just clearing the metadata job in the queue.


----------



## rad1701

I'm just starting to get into using kmttg. I have a Roamio Plus and have had several other TIVO's too. I use TIVO Desktop too. Got a few questions/issues:

- TIVO Desktop seems to transfers TIVO files much faster than kmttg. Why? (I have an all wired network).

- I'm having trouble using kmttg to decrypt and encode files previously downloaded with TIVO Desktop. I've moved them to the FILES directory and it sees the file but errors out (code 1 or code 2). I see something in the error about the MAK but I have that entered in. Any ideas? Right now I'm trying to move the file back on to the TIVO and have kmttg do the entire process (download, decrypt, encode). These are just non-copy protected TV shows.

Anyway, if you guys have any ideas on the above I'd appreciate it. THANKS!

P.S. Here's an error message I just got with my last attempt:


----------



## moyekj

rad1701 said:


> - TIVO Desktop seems to transfers TIVO files much faster than kmttg. Why? (I have an all wired network).


 You probably have "Fast Transfers" (TS .TiVo downloads) enabled in TD. kmttg has option to download that way too, but it's disabled by default because tivodecode can't decrypt .TiVo files decrypted in that format. If you have VideoRedo it can handle decrypting TS .TiVo files and kmttg can be configured to use VideoRedo in which case you can enable TS transfers, but otherwise you shouldn't.



> - I'm having trouble using kmttg to decrypt and encode files previously downloaded with TIVO Desktop. I've moved them to the FILES directory and it sees the file but errors out (code 1 or code 2). I see something in the error about the MAK but I have that entered in. Any ideas? Right now I'm trying to move the file back on to the TIVO and have kmttg do the entire process (download, decrypt, encode). These are just non-copy protected TV shows.


 See point above about tivodecode not able to handle TS .TiVo files.

Your image with errors shows input file being encoded with duplicated prefix:
K:\kmttg\K:\kmttg 
If using FILES tab to enter existing file you must have somehow entered file name incorrectly with extra K:\kmttg prefix.


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> OK, Tried it with 2 shows this morning with "automatically restore job queue between sessions" turned off and it had the exact same result. I think I just figured out the problem though. I'm guessing the metadata is considered a "download" correct? If so, this is what is happening. If not, this is still a bug:
> 
> I have auto transfers to check every 10 minutes.
> First auto transfer checks, it adds both shows to the list
> downloads metadata, removes task from queue
> starts downloading show (20-30 mins total)
> 10 minutes passes, auto transfer checks again, sees that show AGAIN and tries to add it to the queue again. Since all of the other tasks are still there except metadata, its just re-adding the metadata task.
> 
> For some reason, in the last few updates, kmttg stopped comparing the list of shows on a TiVo to the shows currently being processed in a queue and tries to add/process them again. In turn, this is causing the problem with the hang after the first download completes instead of running qsfix, waiting for the metadata download to try again which is at the end of the queue list.
> 
> I tried this a few times and got the same result..
> 
> I tried deleting the second metadata job, but it clears the whole show's job list instead of just clearing the metadata job in the queue.


 Yes, metadata jobs are download jobs, and multiple metadata jobs from same source file are allowed. The real bug according to your description above is that kmttg is trying to process new jobs in auto transfers loop before a previous set of jobs has been completed. For a given TiVo it's not supposed to queue up any new jobs for that TiVo until all previous jobs have been completed, so I'll have to find some time to look into that.

EDIT: As a quick test I set my interval to 1 minute and kicked of auto transfers loop in GUI mode. As is supposed to be the case, kmttg didn't try and process any shows until previous set of auto transfers jobs completed. i.e. I didn't get this message until all jobs completed:
'Roamio' AUTO TRANSFERS PROCESSING SLEEPING 1 mins ...

So looks to be behaving as expected to me. I'll have to look at your logs more closely to see perhaps if you have same recordings on different TiVos or something like that, but even then it wouldn't explain problems you are having. Are you using the stock v1p0r release and not some modified version?


----------



## moonscape

I downloaded kmttg a month ago or so and it was working great! Now, suddenly, it won't open. Rebooted. Tried file association with java as instructed. Re-downloaded and opened in another location, still wouldn't open. Decided to uninstall but can't find how to. It doesn't show up in programs to remove or Revo - do I just delete it and start over?


----------



## moyekj

To completely uninstall remove the top kmttg folder on down. If you want to preserve settings then delete everything except for .ini files.
You should run the following from a "cmd" window to debug (so you can see error messages):
cd \where\you\installed\kmttg
java -jar kmttg.jar


----------



## wireman121

moyekj -

Yes running unmodified newest version. I had brought it up in the past to have it changed so that it would still run the auto transfer loop even while it was processing jobs, and just add the new jobs to the queue, and you had agreed with my reasoning:

I have VideoReDo review set to come up, and If I am away for 3 days, and over the course of those 3 days, shows record at different times the auto transfer won't loop and it'll only download and process the first show that it finished recording, even though there are a ton of others there. What I would like it to do (which is what it currently does) is run the auto transfer loop for the set duration and continue to add new tasks to the queue when it finds them, so when I come home after being gone for 3 days, ALL of the shows on the TiVo are now waiting for VideoReDo review instead of only the first show.

I had brought this up in the past and you had changed it, which was working great. I think a better solution is to keep things the way they are, but when the auto transfer loop runs, check to see if a show is already in the task queue/being processed and not try to process it again. Either by adding the show to the auto.history (which I know it currently doesn't do until all of the tasks are completed) or using the same variable that you use to show the hourglass icon when there is a currently running task to prevent it from trying to add the same tasks a second time.


Did that make sense?


----------



## lpwcomp

I could be wrong, but I thought that a title was added to the auto.history file as soon as the *transfer* completed.


----------



## wireman121

Yes it does, that's what I meant to say.


----------



## epstewart

lpwcomp said:


> Just enter it in "Global Server Settings". In fact, I am not sure that it works anywhere else. The source video does not have to be in TS format. In fact, I use it mainly so that h.264 recordings aren't transcoded, but simply remuxed when being transferred to a Premiere or Roamio.


My tests seem to show that, as far as closed captions are concerned, it doesn't seem to matter whether I put the *ts=on* parameter in the pyTivo settings for the particular share I'm using, or remove it. As long as I did the kmttg transfer from the Roamio Plus to the Mac with the kmttg config parameter set to download the file as a transfer stream, then sending it back the Roamio Plus seems to carry the closed captions along regardless.

I haven't yet tried putting *ts=on* in "Global Server Settings," as the captions are already present in the file transferred back to the TiVo.

I do understand the point you and moyekj are making about *ts=on* avoiding the transcoding of h.264 files pulled to the TiVo, so I will be using that parameter. I just wanted to note that, at least in my testing, that parameter seems to be optional with respect to preserving closed captions.


----------



## moyekj

epstewart said:


> I do understand the point you and moyekj are making about *ts=on* avoiding the transcoding of h.264 files pulled to the TiVo, so I will be using that parameter. I just wanted to note that, at least in my testing, that parameter seems to be optional with respect to preserving closed captions.


 It's only working because you are transferring back .TiVo TS files which pyTivo leaves as is regardless of the "ts" parameter setting. If you were to try .TiVo PS files or videos in mpeg2 program stream container the captions won't work on the TiVo.


----------



## moonscape

moyekj said:


> To completely uninstall remove the top kmttg folder on down. If you want to preserve settings then delete everything except for .ini files.
> You should run the following from a "cmd" window to debug (so you can see error messages):
> cd \where\you\installed\kmttg
> java -jar kmttg.jar


Thanks much. It was a Java problem. Reinstalled Java (had been missing console too) and now all's well again.


----------



## epstewart

moyekj said:


> It's only working because you are transferring back .TiVo TS files which pyTivo leaves as is regardless of the "ts" parameter setting. If you were to try .TiVo PS files or videos in mpeg2 program stream container the captions won't work on the TiVo.


Kevin,

I'm not quite clear on this. If I use the relevant kmttg config parameter to download files to the Mac using transport stream format, I gather that pyTivo will always send them back with captions, regardless of the "ts" setting.

But if I download a file to the Mac as a program stream, by virtue of not enabling the kmttg parameter, I seem to be finding that employing pyTivo's "ts=on" setting does not give me captions when the resulting .TiVo file is moved back to the TiVo.

So I can't quite see how "ts=on" is relevant to the retention of captions.

What am I missing here?


----------



## moyekj

epstewart said:


> But if I download a file to the Mac as a program stream, by virtue of not enabling the kmttg parameter, I seem to be finding that employing pyTivo's "ts=on" setting does not give me captions when the resulting .TiVo file is moved back to the TiVo.
> 
> So I can't quite see how "ts=on" is relevant to the retention of captions.
> 
> What am I missing here?


 Perhaps you don't have ts=on setting under [Server] section of pyTivo? Take a look at your pyTivo.conf file and check if ts=on is under [Server] section of the file, if not then that's your problem. Also, when changing such pyTivo settings, you have to make sure you re-start pyTivo. When pyTivo is setup correctly if you try and transfer mpeg2 program stream container back it will remux to TS container. Note that I think you will also need to configure pyTivo for tivodecode so that PS .TiVo files can be decrypted and re-muxed.


----------



## epstewart

moyekj said:


> Perhaps you don't have ts=on setting under [Server] section of pyTivo? Take a look at your pyTivo.conf file and check if ts=on is under [Server] section of the file, if not then that's your problem. Also, when changing such pyTivo settings, you have to make sure you re-start pyTivo. When pyTivo is setup correctly if you try and transfer mpeg2 program stream container back it will remux to TS container. Note that I think you will also need to configure pyTivo for tivodecode so that PS .TiVo files can be decrypted and re-muxed.


Kevin,

Well, I'm still not getting it.

I checked pyTivo.conf:



Code:


[Server]
tivodecode = /Users/eric/Desktop/kmttg_v1p0r/tivodecode/tivodecode
tdcat = /Users/eric/Desktop/kmttg_v1p0r/tivodecode/tdcat
ffmpeg = /Users/eric/Desktop/kmttg_v1p0r/ffmpeg/ffmpeg
ts = on

[_tivo_SD]

[_tivo_HD]

[Seagate 3TB Drive TiVo Downloads]
path = /Volumes/Seagate 3TB Drive/TiVo Downloads
type = video

That path to tivodecode is in fact a good one. It's the binary that is in the kmttg folder! I can execute it in Terminal just fine. Note that I have "ts = on" under [Server].

I do always restart pyTivo after making changes.

My test file was downloaded while "Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format" was not checked. I assume that gave me a PS .TiVo file.

Yet when I send my test file back to my Roamio it has no captions. I also can't tell from the Terminal window that tivodecode was actually brought into the scenario:



Code:


INFO:pyTivo:Last modified: Mon Apr 14 04:35:14 2014
INFO:pyTivo:Python: 2.7.5
INFO:pyTivo:System: Darwin-13.1.0-x86_64-i386-64bit
INFO:pyTivo.beacon:Scanning for TiVos...
INFO:pyTivo.beacon:LR Premiere III
INFO:pyTivo.beacon:Bedroom
INFO:pyTivo.beacon:Announcing shares...
INFO:pyTivo.beacon:Registering: Seagate 3TB Drive TiVo Downloads
INFO:pyTivo:pyTivo is ready.
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.12 [23/Apr/2014 20:12:18] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Seagate%203TB%20Drive%20TiVo%20Downloads&ItemCount=0&SerialNum=74600119063AED3 HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.16 [23/Apr/2014 20:12:18] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Seagate%203TB%20Drive%20TiVo%20Downloads&ItemCount=0&SerialNum=8480001903A5399 HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.12 [23/Apr/2014 20:12:18] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F&DoGenres=1 HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.16 [23/Apr/2014 20:12:18] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F&DoGenres=1 HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.10 [23/Apr/2014 20:12:18] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F&DoGenres=1 HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.17 [23/Apr/2014 20:12:18] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F&DoGenres=1 HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.10 [23/Apr/2014 20:12:18] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F&DoGenres=1 HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:127.0.0.1 [23/Apr/2014 20:12:20] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=Settings&Container=Settings HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.16 [23/Apr/2014 20:13:41] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.16 [23/Apr/2014 20:13:41] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Seagate%203TB%20Drive%20TiVo%20Downloads&Recurse=Yes&SortOrder=!CaptureDate&ItemCount=8&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F*&SerialNum=8480001903A5399 HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.16 [23/Apr/2014 20:13:41] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg-ts HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.16 [23/Apr/2014 20:13:41] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg-ts HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.16 [23/Apr/2014 20:13:42] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg-ts HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.16 [23/Apr/2014 20:13:51] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.16 [23/Apr/2014 20:13:52] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Seagate%203TB%20Drive%20TiVo%20Downloads&Recurse=Yes&SortOrder=!CaptureDate&ItemCount=1&AnchorItem=%2FSeagate%25203TB%2520Drive%2520TiVo%2520Downloads%2FState%2520Circle%2520%252804_18_2014%2529.TiVo&AnchorOffset=-1&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F*&SerialNum=8480001903A5399 HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.16 [23/Apr/2014 20:13:52] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=TVBusQuery&Container=Seagate%203TB%20Drive%20TiVo%20Downloads&File=%2FState%20Circle%20(04_18_2014).TiVo&SerialNum=8480001903A5399 HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.16 [23/Apr/2014 20:13:57] "GET /Seagate%203TB%20Drive%20TiVo%20Downloads/State%20Circle%20(04_18_2014).TiVo?Format=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo.video.video:[23/Apr/2014 20:13:57] Start sending "/Volumes/Seagate 3TB Drive/TiVo Downloads/State Circle (04_18_2014).TiVo" to Bedroom
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.16 [23/Apr/2014 20:15:11] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.16 [23/Apr/2014 20:15:11] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Seagate%203TB%20Drive%20TiVo%20Downloads&Recurse=Yes&SortOrder=!CaptureDate&ItemCount=8&AnchorItem=%2FSeagate%25203TB%2520Drive%2520TiVo%2520Downloads%2FState%2520Circle%2520%252804_18_2014%2529.TiVo&AnchorOffset=-1&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F*&SerialNum=8480001903A5399 HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.16 [23/Apr/2014 20:15:11] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg-ts HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.16 [23/Apr/2014 20:15:11] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg-ts HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.16 [23/Apr/2014 20:15:11] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg-ts HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo.video.video:[Errno 32] Broken pipe
INFO:pyTivo.video.video:[Errno 32] Broken pipe
INFO:pyTivo.video.video:[23/Apr/2014 20:15:49] Done sending "/Volumes/Seagate 3TB Drive/TiVo Downloads/State Circle (04_18_2014).TiVo" to Bedroom, 424673280 bytes, 28.94 Mb/s
ERROR:pyTivo:Exception during request from ('192.168.1.16', 42622)
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.7/lib/python2.7/SocketServer.py", line 593, in process_request_thread
    self.finish_request(request, client_address)
  File "/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.7/lib/python2.7/SocketServer.py", line 334, in finish_request
    self.RequestHandlerClass(request, client_address, self)
  File "/Applications/pyTivo/httpserver.py", line 91, in __init__
    client_address, server)
  File "/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.7/lib/python2.7/SocketServer.py", line 651, in __init__
    self.finish()
  File "/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.7/lib/python2.7/SocketServer.py", line 710, in finish
    self.wfile.close()
  File "/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.7/lib/python2.7/socket.py", line 279, in close
    self.flush()
  File "/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.7/lib/python2.7/socket.py", line 303, in flush
    self._sock.sendall(view[write_offset:write_offset+buffer_size])
error: [Errno 32] Broken pipe

So I'm doing something wrong still, I think. Do I need to add some more settings into pyTivo.conf, such as maybe my MAK?

Thanks again for all your help ...


----------



## moyekj

Yes, you do need to supply MAK in pyTivo config so pyTivo can decrypt. Not exactly sure if pyTivo will decrypt PS .TiVo file automatically with ts=on setting. But other thing you can try is decrypt the PS .TiVo file using kmttg and then have pyTivo transfer the resulting .mpg file. You should find pyTivo will remux that one and result should have captions.


----------



## moyekj

Eric, I just confirmed that for .TiVo files, pyTivo pulls will not transcode them in any way regardless of the "ts" setting. So if you want to transfer back PS .TiVo files and preserve captions on the TiVo, you 1st need to decrypt them to .mpg before transferring back with pyTivo and ts=on setting.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Eric, I just confirmed that for .TiVo files, pyTivo pulls will not transcode them in any way regardless of the "ts" setting. So if you want to transfer back PS .TiVo files and preserve captions on the TiVo, you 1st need to decrypt them to .mpg before transferring back with pyTivo and ts=on setting.


The thing is, the only sure way I've found to retain usable captioning is VideoReDo. tivodecode usually at least garbles them. If I run projectx qsfix, they don't seem to be there at all,even garbled.


----------



## moyekj

Yes, it's documented that projectX kills captions, and the kmttg "QS Fix" tooltip warns in bold about projectX discarding captions. I don't recall issues with tivodecode garbling captions however, but I mostly used VideoRedo for decrypt/qsfix.


----------



## epstewart

moyekj said:


> Eric, I just confirmed that for .TiVo files, pyTivo pulls will not transcode them in any way regardless of the "ts" setting. So if you want to transfer back PS .TiVo files and preserve captions on the TiVo, you 1st need to decrypt them to .mpg before transferring back with pyTivo and ts=on setting.


Thanks, Kevin,

OK, that jibes with what I've been seeing. For my archival purposes, I don't really need to decrypt the .TiVo files to .mpg, and as long as I am using kmttg's program option to "Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format," it looks like pulling them back to the Roamio gives me the closed captions I want. As you say, the "ts" setting in pyTivo doesn't seem to make any difference in that one particular usage. But I will keep in mind that if I ever decrypt the .TiVo files and possibly transcode them, I will need to have "ts = on" set in pyTivo.


----------



## AudioNutz

I've been using KMTTG for several years, and love it. Recently I added a couple of S3 TiVo HD's to my home, and now I see double downloads (auto processing) on many of the shows coming from these new devices.

For example, in my config I use [title]_[EpisodeNumber] for the file naming.

Tonight it downloaded "Surviving Jack - Something to Talk About_106.tivo", and then it downloaded "Surviving Jack - Something to Talk About_105.tivo". Researching the auto.log shows me that sometimes these shows come from each of the two different TiVo's, but other times they actually come from the same TiVo.
By the way... 
1. The KMTTG GUI shows me that both TiVos have [Ep 105] in the list.
2. When the metadata file gets downloaded, one of them shows Episode 106, and the other shows Episode 105.

To try to solve:
I switched to Java downloads, rather than curl - no change.

The only thing I can think to try next is to switch to transport stream downloads.
Has anyone seen these double downloads before?


----------



## moyekj

kmttg tracks what has been auto downloaded in auto.history file. You can manually add an entry in there by selecting a title in the NPL table and choosing Auto Transfers->Add selected to history file. That should prevent further auto downloads of that title. You can also get visual indication in NPL table of what has been auto processed previously by enabling "Highlight processed shows in history file" under config->Visual tab.

To get more complete episode information for your series 3 units supply your tivo.com login & password under config->Tivos tab if you haven't already.


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> kmttg tracks what has been auto downloaded in auto.history file. You can manually add an entry in there by selecting a title in the NPL table and choosing Auto Transfers->Add selected to history file. That should prevent further auto downloads of that title. You can also get visual indication in NPL table of what has been auto processed previously by enabling "Highlight processed shows in history file" under config->Visual tab.
> 
> To get more complete episode information for your series 3 units supply your tivo.com login & password under config->Tivos tab if you haven't already.


Kevin,
Right, I've got all of that down to a science, and I use the login and password in the config. The weird thing is, there's only one entry in the history log, even though the show is being downloaded twice.

I'm not able to manually add the entry in the history, because the 2nd show starts as soon as the 1st one is done. (auto means I don't watch it)


----------



## ppeewang

anyway to remap the computer keyboard shortcuts for the remote feature ?


----------



## moyekj

ppeewang said:


> anyway to remap the computer keyboard shortcuts for the remote feature ?


 Short of modifying source code, no.


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> I'm not able to manually add the entry in the history, because the 2nd show starts as soon as the 1st one is done. (auto means I don't watch it)


 Don't understand. Bring up the GUI, refresh the NPL, select the show and then use the menu entry to add to history file.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Don't understand. Bring up the GUI, refresh the NPL, select the show and then use the menu entry to add to history file.


What he's saying is he is not at the computer when the problem occurs.


----------



## moyekj

OK, but if it's a one off problem (affecting 1 particular title) then bring up kmttg GUI somewhere and add the history entry. There must be 1 computer that's not headless.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> OK, but if it's a one off problem (affecting 1 particular title) then bring up kmttg GUI somewhere and add the history entry. There must be 1 computer that's not headless.


FWIW, here's my take on what the OP is describing:

He has autotransfers running, either via the server or looping in the GUI.
It is sometimes downloading the same episode twice, once from each TiVo, and somehow they are getting two different episode numbers.

He only discovers this after the fact. He may not even be home when it happens.

He posted an example. This was not a one time occurrence.

To the OP: Do you by any chance have the "Treat each recording as unique" box checked on the Auto Transfer entries for which this is occurring?

Also, it would be helpful if you posted the relevant portions of the log and auto.history. That would give everyone a better idea of what kmttg is doing.


----------



## AudioNutz

lpwcomp is correct, this happens every night now, and it's with many shows. I checked, and I am not using the "Treat Each Recording as unique" with these shows, but I may be with some of others.

Last night the shows that had double downloads were:
_The Big Bang Theory - The Anything Can Happen Recurrence
The Millers - Tomlandia
Two and a Half Men - Lotta Delis in Little Armenia
Surviving Jack - Something to Talk About
Bad Teacher - Pilot
Sirens - There's No 'I' in Cream
Anger Management - Charlie Spends the Night With Lacey
Black Box - Kiss the Sky_​
If it was just one show doing it once in a while, I wouldn't really worry about it, however when 8 shows do it on a single night, I'm waiting for 64GB of downloads, rather than 32GB.
History file is attached, but auto.log is too large to attach on this forum.


----------



## lpwcomp

AudioNutz said:


> lpwcomp is correct, this happens every night now, and it's with many shows. I checked, and I am not using the "Treat Each Recording as unique" with these shows, but I may be with some of others.
> 
> Last night the shows that had double downloads were:
> _The Big Bang Theory - The Anything Can Happen Recurrence
> The Millers - Tomlandia
> Two and a Half Men - Lotta Delis in Little Armenia
> Surviving Jack - Something to Talk About
> Bad Teacher - Pilot
> Sirens - There's No 'I' in Cream
> Anger Management - Charlie Spends the Night With Lacey
> Black Box - Kiss the Sky_​
> If it was just one show doing it once in a while, I wouldn't really worry about it, however when 8 shows do it on a single night, I'm waiting for 64GB of downloads, rather than 32GB.
> History file is attached, but auto.log is too large to attach on this forum.


OK, I can duplicate at least part of the behavior. I record "Jeopardy!" on two different TiVos. One records the SD channel and one records the HD channel. I have an auto transfer entry for it, but it is normally set to transfer from a particular TiVo. I changed it to All, started "Loop in GUI" and ended up with 2 metadata jobs, one for each TiVo, the first one finished before the second one was added. So I'm thinking there is a timing issue.

My suggestion to you would be to change the auto transfer entries to use a preferred TiVo rather than all.


----------



## moyekj

Yes, if you have auto entries set to look at all TiVos and you have duplicate recordings on different TiVos then this behavior is to be expected. The auto.history entry doesn't get added until after a successful download has completed (for cases where downloads are interrupted or fail), so it's possible to queue up same show on multiple TiVos when there's no auto.history entry preventing that.
As lpwcomp suggested, for shows that you duplicate on both TiVos you should change the auto transfers setup to look for a particular TiVo instead of all.


----------



## rad1701

Ok, I'm getting closer on using kmttg. I turned off the 'Fast Transfer' setting in Tivo Desktop. So, I just tried using only kmttg this morning to move a new TV show from my Roamio to my PC and convert it (using the ff_h264_high_rate setting). I got some error messages below even though I did end up with a playable .mpg file. Any idea on these errors?

Also - what is the best encoding profile to use to get the best looking hidef file (and one that VLC can play, can be later edited on video software, etc.)? Thanks for the help!


----------



## moyekj

rad1701 said:


> Ok, I'm getting closer on using kmttg. I turned off the 'Fast Transfer' setting in Tivo Desktop. So, I just tried using only kmttg this morning to move a new TV show from my Roamio to my PC and convert it (using the ff_h264_high_rate setting). I got some error messages below even though I did end up with a playable .mpg file. Any idea on these errors?
> 
> Also - what is the best encoding profile to use to get the best looking hidef file (and one that VLC can play, can be later edited on video software, etc.)? Thanks for the help!


I addressed this already in your previous post:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10084065#post10084065
(The double prefix problem is still there)


----------



## rad1701

Yeah, I see that now and fixing it. The weird thing is when I go to the Config area and use the files browser to select the directories that's the way it lists them in the config area. how about the second part of my question:

What is the best encoding profile to use to get the best looking hidef file (and one that VLC can play, can be later edited on video software, etc.)? Thanks for the help!


----------



## moyekj

rad1701 said:


> What is the best encoding profile to use to get the best looking hidef file (and one that VLC can play, can be later edited on video software, etc.)? Thanks for the help!


 Best option for that is to not encode at all. VLC plays mpeg2 files and many editors handle mpeg2. i.e. Just enable "decrypt" task and nothing else.


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> Yes, if you have auto entries set to look at all TiVos and you have duplicate recordings on different TiVos then this behavior is to be expected. The auto.history entry doesn't get added until after a successful download has completed (for cases where downloads are interrupted or fail), so it's possible to queue up same show on multiple TiVos when there's no auto.history entry preventing that.
> As lpwcomp suggested, for shows that you duplicate on both TiVos you should change the auto transfers setup to look for a particular TiVo instead of all.


Yeah, this is very strange. Sometimes this happens on a single TiVo. I had one of the TiVo's turned off for several days, and it was doing it then as well. The other weird thing is, the shows are being recorded on the same TV network, at the same time. KMTTG's GUI shows the same Ep numbers, but switches it on the fly in auto-download, or loop in gui.

This never happened when I had 3xSeries2 TiVo's with KMTTG, it just started when I switched to the HD units. I'm in the process of moving my KMTTG and pytivo services to a new PeeCee, we'll see if this problem follows.

If it does, I'll try the setup change to look at particular TiVo for a particular show


----------



## lpwcomp

AudioNutz said:


> Yeah, this is very strange. Sometimes this happens on a single TiVo. I had one of the TiVo's turned off for several days, and it was doing it then as well. The other weird thing is, the shows are being recorded on the same TV network, at the same time. KMTTG's GUI shows the same Ep numbers, but switches it on the fly in auto-download, or loop in gui.
> 
> This never happened when I had 3xSeries2 TiVo's with KMTTG, it just started when I switched to the HD units. I'm in the process of moving my KMTTG and pytivo services to a new PeeCee, we'll see if this problem follows.
> 
> If it does, I'll try the setup change to look at particular TiVo for a particular show


Based on preliminary testing, it looks like there is also a potential problem if the "Check TiVos interval" is less than the download time.
But the timing would have to be just right (or wrong .

Some questions that haven't been asked or answered:

Are you running the latest version of kmttg?

Do you possibly have duplicate entries in the auto transfer list?

Any chance you are running multiple instances of kmttg?


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> Yeah, this is very strange. Sometimes this happens on a single TiVo. I had one of the TiVo's turned off for several days, and it was doing it then as well.


 Don't understand what you mean. What happens exactly? I'm really not following what you are saying.


> The other weird thing is, the shows are being recorded on the same TV network, at the same time. KMTTG's GUI shows the same Ep numbers, but switches it on the fly in auto-download, or loop in gui.


 That's likely a mismatch between local TiVo guide data and the TiVo Mind server guide data. Since you have series 3 units and supply tivo.com login information the NPL is 1st populated with local data and then kmttg grabs server data to supplement, and episode numbers can change in that process. (You don't have to be in auto transfers mode to see that happen, simply refresh the NPL and wait for the "remote" job to finish). For series 2 units, "remote" jobs aren't supported at all so you had only local TiVo guide data. You can turn off the "remote" part if you want by not configuring kmttg with login information, but that is usually much worse as local guide data tends to have a lot of missing information, especially episode info.


----------



## BankZ

moyekj said:


> OK, I've added a note in Wiki and in tooltip for next release advising not to use Mac OS selection for look and feel.


I was wrong. It happens with all themes (just not as bad). The latest versions don't seem stable on my Macs. I am going to have to try older versions


----------



## AudioNutz

Thanks for continuing to chat about this, guys. I think Kevin is on to something...


lpwcomp said:


> Are you running the latest version of kmttg?


Yes. When this started, I was on "p", but I moved to "r" when it was released recently.



lpwcomp said:


> Do you possibly have duplicate entries in the auto transfer list?


Great suggestion! I just checked, and no, I don't have any duplicates for these shows.



lpwcomp said:


> Any chance you are running multiple instances of kmttg?


I thought of that too. I've had two instances fighting each other in the past, and usually they fight each other for the TiVo server, and since it won't let you have two downloads at a time, one or the other just fails. These duplicates are happening in perfect sequence. But... I checked, and no multiples.



moyekj said:


> Don't understand what you mean. What happens exactly? I'm really not following what you are saying.


What I'm saying is, three weeks ago I only had a single TiVo in the house, because the second one was out for some "soldering". During the time when I only had one single TiVo in the house, this duplicate download syndrome was happening.



moyekj said:


> That's likely a mismatch between local TiVo guide data and the TiVo Mind server guide data. Since you have series 3 units and supply tivo.com login information the NPL is 1st populated with local data and then kmttg grabs server data to supplement, and episode numbers can change in that process. (You don't have to be in auto transfers mode to see that happen, simply refresh the NPL and wait for the "remote" job to finish). For series 2 units, "remote" jobs aren't supported at all so you had only local TiVo guide data. You can turn off the "remote" part if you want by not configuring kmttg with login information, but that is usually much worse as local guide data tends to have a lot of missing information, especially episode info.


Now this is VERY promising. Remind me again the benefits of having my logon info in there? Remind me the difference between regular NPL vs. Remote NPL?

I really appreciate the help on this. I bet theres a difference in the metadata vs. The mind server guide data! Thanks, TWC!


----------



## moyekj

I don't understand how the so-called duplicate download syndrome could apply to 1 unit unless you are somehow recording duplicates of shows on that unit which would be unusual.

The "remote" task for series 3 units connects to middlemind.tivo.com to collect NPL information. As I mentioned, typically local guide data has holes such as missing episode information which the remote data collection can fill. That is one advantage of supplying logon information. It is also what allows some of the other limited Remote tab functionality available to series 3 units. (Series 4 and later units with RPC functionality have much more complete Remote tab functionality).


----------



## lpwcomp

AudioNutz said:


> Now this is VERY promising. Remind me again the benefits of having my logon info in there? Remind me the difference between regular NPL vs. Remote NPL?


I could be wrong, but I _*think*_ there is some data available in the remote NPL that isn't there locally, and vice versa.



AudioNutz said:


> I really appreciate the help on this. I bet theres a difference in the metadata vs. The mind server guide data! Thanks, TWC!


Can't really blame TWC for this. It's all coming from TiVo.


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> I don't understand how the so-called duplicate download syndrome could apply to 1 unit unless you are somehow recording duplicates of shows on that unit which would be unusual.


Right! I don't understand how that would happen either.



lpwcomp said:


> Can't really blame TWC for this. It's all coming from TiVo.


LOL! I blame TWC for EVERYTHING! All kidding aside, I assumed that TiVo was getting the mind information from TWC. I blame TWC for my need to stay on S3 or earlier devices, and also the requirement for the soldering.

Ok guys, like I said, I really appreciate the help on this. After some testing, I've discovered that removing my logon information does indeed help this. The trouble is, I needed to completely delete config.ini because deleting the logon information in the config window brings it right back the next time I open the window. I haven't figured out what process is bringing it back, but doing a very limited amount of config allows it to stay removed. I'm just guessing, but my prime suspect is configuring the pytivo tab allows KMTTG to steal the logon info from the pytivo.conf. It's not in the actual config.ini file, but it's in the GUI... Weird!

Questions:

I thought that the auto jobs were filtering by the number in the auto.history. Since these shows are placing a single entry in the auto.history, does it make sense that this mind data is causing this?
Is there a way to solve this so the auto decision is made by the mind data, or the local data, rather than both, as it seems?
Is there a way to use the pytivo tab, without it automagically putting the logon information in the TiVos tab?


----------



## epstewart

moyekj said:


> Eric, I just confirmed that for .TiVo files, pyTivo pulls will not transcode them in any way regardless of the "ts" setting. So if you want to transfer back PS .TiVo files and preserve captions on the TiVo, you 1st need to decrypt them to .mpg before transferring back with pyTivo and ts=on setting.


Kevin,

I've still been trying to see how to have my cake and eat it too, that is, download shows in a form that preserves closed captions on the Mac while allowing me to send shows back to the TiVo Roamio Plus still with captions intact -- and also allowing me to (if I want) decrypt and transcode the Mac copies at will, again preserving captions on the Mac and (when pulled back to the TiVo) showing captions on the TiVo.

As we've said before, I can archive shows along with their captions if I download them to the Mac using the Program Option *Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format* in kmttg, creating a TS-format .TiVo file on the Mac that apparently cannot be decrypted or processed any further. It can, however, be pulled back to the TiVo with closed captions intact. Whether the pyTivo *ts = on* setting is used seems to make no difference in this scenario.

I can also, in kmttg, leave the Program Option *Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format* unchecked and download the show in Program Stream (PS) format as a .TiVo file, and also decrypt that file into a .mpg (MPEG) file. It looks like both the .TiVo file and the .mpg file on the Mac retain closed captions.

Then, using pyTivo on the Mac, I can transfer either of these files back to the TiVo by "pulling" them over to the TiVo from its Now Playing List (NPL).

By the way, I put copies of the tdcat and tivodecode binaries from kmttg in pyTivo's /bin subdirectory. (It already had an ffmpeg binary there.) In pyTivo's Global Server Settings I set *ts = on* and I furnished my TiVo's Media Access Key (MAK) and (not relevant to this discussion?) my username and password at TiVo.com.

I seem to be finding that the Mac's decrypted, PS-format .mpg file retains its closed captions when pulled back to the TiVo!

I'm not sure whether providing tdcat and/or tivodecode binaries to pyTiVo was necessary to make that work, or whether I really needed to specify my MAK. Are tdcat, tivodecode, and my MAK really needed in this regard?

Apparently, pyTiVo is using ffmpeg when it sends .mpg files back to the TiVo, correct?

The Mac's un-decrypted, PS-format .TiVo file plays fine when pulled back to the TiVo, but lacks captions.

I guess you have said it before, but please explain again why the decrypted PS version in a .mpg file, like the un-decrypted TS version in a .TiVo file, maintains closed captions all the way back to the TiVo, while the un-decrypted PS version (again in a .TiVo file) loses its captions when pulled back to the TiVo.

One would think that since the decrypted PS version is derived from the un-decrypted version, the decrypted version would stand a better chance of winding up with missing captions.

Is the explanation that using ffmpeg in the process of pulling a .mpg file to a TiVo is what allows captions to work?

Thanks again for your help, Kevin.


----------



## moyekj

epstewart said:


> Is the explanation that using ffmpeg in the process of pulling a .mpg file to a TiVo is what allows captions to work?


 It's quite simple: with ts=on setting pyTivo will make sure transfers to TiVo are in mpeg2 transport stream container. So if you transfer decrypted .TiVo PS container files back using pyTivo, it will use ffmpeg to re-mux to TS container which is why things will work. TiVo Desktop OTOH will leave PS mpeg2 files alone and you don't get captions.


----------



## epstewart

moyekj said:


> It's quite simple: with ts=on setting pyTivo will make sure transfers to TiVo are in mpeg2 transport stream container. So if you transfer decrypted .TiVo PS container files back using pyTivo, it will use ffmpeg to re-mux to TS container which is why things will work. TiVo Desktop OTOH will leave PS mpeg2 files alone and you don't get captions.


Thanks, Kevin, I think I now understand!


----------



## ThAbtO

It seems Resume Downloads are working again on Roamio under 20.4.1 as I just tested it with an old version v0p9i.



Code:


>> RESUMING DOWNLOAD WITH OFFSET=3599892480 i:\video\KPIX 5 News at Noon -  - (RAW) -  2014.04.28-12.00.TiVo ...
http://192.168.1.120:80/download/KPIX%205%20News%20at%20Noon.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=16222
Saved 1 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
i:\video\KPIX 5 News at Noon -  - (RAW) -  2014.04.28-12.00.TiVo: size=433.54 MB elapsed=0:02:07 (28.64 Mbps)
---DONE--- job=javadownload output=i:\video\KPIX 5 News at Noon -  - (RAW) -  2014.04.28-12.00.TiVo

Downloaded the last 3.5 minutes of an 1/2 hr recording as a test.


----------



## wireman121

OK moyekj,

I have done a bunch of testing and this is what I've come up with:

With Auto Transfers enabled, if the check TiVos interval is less than the amount of time it takes to complete a download (and add the title to the auto.history) then it will re-add the metadata task.

The solution for this should be after Auto Transfer checks to see if there are any titles on the auto transfer list on a NPL, it should check to see if it is already processing a title (which can be done by checking the status of the icon next to the title, it if has a hourglass icon, then it can be considered already processing) and if it is already processing, then it should not re-add the already completed metadata task (or any task related to the currently processing transfer.) If the download fails, then it will fail and clear the rest of the tasks and not add the title to the auto.history file. So then auto transfer will re-add the tasks again at its next interval, which should be expected.

Somewhere I think this small check was overlooked, but I'm guessing (and I don't claim to know how your code works) it will be a easy if/else added into the auto transfer checking code.

Thanks!


----------



## rickyTV

Is it just me or has anyone else seen transfer speed drop by 1/3, down from mid 80 Mbps, down to mid 50's. This is in just the last few days.

I've got a roamio 4 channel and it's running 20.4.1. I rebooted everything and no change. Even rebooted my cisco switch the two are on.


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> OK moyekj,
> 
> I have done a bunch of testing and this is what I've come up with:
> 
> With Auto Transfers enabled, if the check TiVos interval is less than the amount of time it takes to complete a download (and add the title to the auto.history) then it will re-add the metadata task.
> 
> The solution for this should be after Auto Transfer checks to see if there are any titles on the auto transfer list on a NPL, it should check to see if it is already processing a title (which can be done by checking the status of the icon next to the title, it if has a hourglass icon, then it can be considered already processing) and if it is already processing, then it should not re-add the already completed metadata task (or any task related to the currently processing transfer.) If the download fails, then it will fail and clear the rest of the tasks and not add the title to the auto.history file. So then auto transfer will re-add the tasks again at its next interval, which should be expected.
> 
> Somewhere I think this small check was overlooked, but I'm guessing (and I don't claim to know how your code works) it will be a easy if/else added into the auto transfer checking code.
> 
> Thanks!


 OK thanks for the concise summary - gives me something to look at. Note that checking for duplicate jobs is an integral part of the code. For example try clicking on a title and press START button more than once and you'll see most tasks will not be duplicate queued. metadata task is an exception because there can be multiple metadata files created from the same source file (depending on your "metadata files" setting in config-Program Options), so that one is a little trickier to deal with.


----------



## moyekj

wireman21, I still can't reproduce the issue. As I posted above, during Auto Transfers, once processing starts for a particular TiVo that TiVo will not be processed again for Auto Transfers until all jobs for that TiVo are complete, so the interval you set is really irrelevant to the process if only talking about that one TiVo. So only way I can imagine there being an issue is with duplicate shows on different TiVos. i.e. I think there's more to it I don't know about yet in your setup.


----------



## wireman121

2 Tivos in my setup. both Premieres.
Auto Transfers is set to 5 mins.
For example, tonight 3 shows recorded 9-10 pm (The Tomorrow People on 1 tivo, The Following and Warehouse 13 on another) at 10:05 Auto transfer queued all 3 of them. Once the metadata downloads, the task is deleted from the queue. at 10:10, when auto transfer runs again, it re-adds it to the queue.

Only reason I noticed this is because for some reason, its messing up the rest of the task list and causing the non-download tasks not to run until all 3 downloads are completed (one at a time)

As I mentioned, I think auto transfers loop should continue to run even if some shows are being processed, so as additional shows are done recording, (say for example if I have a 10-10:30 recording) they can be added and processed by kmttg without waiting for the first added show to be completely finished before auto transfer loop runs again. I had requested this a while back (maybe over a year) and you had changed it to work this way....so if I am away from my house for days, when I come home all of the shows will be at the VideoReDo Review task, and not just the first show that finished recording..... I feel that it makes the automation process much smoother. Otherwise when I get home, there is only 1 show in VideoReDo review and once I close that, then it would add all the others, which defeats the purpose of having auto transfer in the first place...

You should be able to just add something into the auto transfer loop to confirm the show its trying to queue up isn't already being processed somehow, to remove the re-adding of the metadata task, which should fix the issue of tasks not being processed correctly...

God I hope that all makes sense.

Not sure why you're not seeing it as an issue on your end, What else can I do to help?


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> It seems Resume Downloads are working again on Roamio under 20.4.1 as I just tested it with an old version v0p9i.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> >> RESUMING DOWNLOAD WITH OFFSET=3599892480 i:\video\KPIX 5 News at Noon -  - (RAW) -  2014.04.28-12.00.TiVo ...
> http://192.168.1.120:80/download/KPIX%205%20News%20at%20Noon.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=16222
> Saved 1 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
> i:\video\KPIX 5 News at Noon -  - (RAW) -  2014.04.28-12.00.TiVo: size=433.54 MB elapsed=0:02:07 (28.64 Mbps)
> ---DONE--- job=javadownload output=i:\video\KPIX 5 News at Noon -  - (RAW) -  2014.04.28-12.00.TiVo
> 
> Downloaded the last 3.5 minutes of an 1/2 hr recording as a test.


 Indeed it does. However, there's a problem: If "Use RPC to get NPL when possible" option is enabled, there is no byte offset available in that data, only a time offset. Resume needs a byte offset to work. So it's not simply a question of re-enabling resume for series 4 units - I've got to code in obtaining byte offset if missing as well.


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> Not sure why you're not seeing it as an issue on your end, What else can I do to help?


 I see there's an option under Auto Transfers setup called "Do not wait for all jobs to finish before processing new ones". That option is off by default. Do you have that turned on? If so then that probably explains it. I vaguely remember adding that option but never use it myself.

EDIT: Yes I can reproduce your issue now with that turned on. I was never fond of adding that option. Guess I'll have to try to account for it now that I can reproduce the problem.


----------



## wireman121

Yes! that was added per (I think) my request. Now I remember how it was implemented! haha.

So - Is there a variable in kmttg that the icon (check mark, nothing, hourglass)? I think if you add this in, it will fix everything-

right before the auto transfer loop adds the tasks to the queue, have an if statement check to see if that show already has an hourglass variable (I know that's not what its called, just trying to get my explanation across) and if it does, then abort adding any tasks related to that show. If there is no hourglass variable, then it is a new show, and process it as normal/add the tasks to the queue.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> I see there's an option under Auto Transfers setup called "Do not wait for all jobs to finish before processing new ones". That option is off by default. Do you have that turned on? If so then that probably explains it. I vaguely remember adding that option but never use it myself.
> 
> EDIT: Yes I can reproduce your issue now with that turned on. I was never fond of adding that option. Guess I'll have to try to account for it now that I can reproduce the problem.


Actually, it happens even w/o that option checked. I reproduced the problem with duplicate metadata downloads when the check interval is < than the download time days ago, but I thought he was seeing duplicate _*downloads*_, which is why my post indicated that the timing had to be "just right (or wrong".

Wouldn't having that option on simply prevent it from _*running*_ immediately? It would still be queued.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Actually, it happens even w/o that option checked. I reproduced the problem with duplicate metadata downloads when the check interval is < than the download time days ago, but I thought he was seeing duplicate _*downloads*_, which is why my post indicated that the timing had to be "just right (or wrong".
> 
> Wouldn't having that option on simply prevent it from _*running*_ immediately? It would still be queued.


 When that option is turned off (default setting), kmttg won't process auto transfers again until for that TiVo until all current jobs for that TiVo have ended, so it's never an issue. So with that option off you would have to have duplicate shows on different TiVos for that to happen.

In any case, I came up with simple fix: If the metadata file already exists then don't queue up a job for it. It doesn't directly relate to auto transfers setup, but makes sense regardless of context and effectively solves this problem.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> It seems Resume Downloads are working again on Roamio under 20.4.1 as I just tested it with an old version v0p9i.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> >> RESUMING DOWNLOAD WITH OFFSET=3599892480 i:\video\KPIX 5 News at Noon -  - (RAW) -  2014.04.28-12.00.TiVo ...
> http://192.168.1.120:80/download/KPIX%205%20News%20at%20Noon.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=16222
> Saved 1 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
> i:\video\KPIX 5 News at Noon -  - (RAW) -  2014.04.28-12.00.TiVo: size=433.54 MB elapsed=0:02:07 (28.64 Mbps)
> ---DONE--- job=javadownload output=i:\video\KPIX 5 News at Noon -  - (RAW) -  2014.04.28-12.00.TiVo
> 
> Downloaded the last 3.5 minutes of an 1/2 hr recording as a test.





moyekj said:


> Indeed it does. However, there's a problem: If "Use RPC to get NPL when possible" option is enabled, there is no byte offset available in that data, only a time offset. Resume needs a byte offset to work. So it's not simply a question of re-enabling resume for series 4 units - I've got to code in obtaining byte offset if missing as well.


Strange, resume downloads seemed to be working last night, but when I try again on same show that worked last night it no longer works. So I think the TiVo http server has flaky support for byte offset and it's not reliable enough to enable.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> In any case, I came up with simple fix: If the metadata file already exists then don't queue up a job for it. It doesn't directly relate to auto transfers setup, but makes sense regardless of context and effectively solves this problem.


beta kmttg.jar with above fix is available in this zip file if you guys want to test.


----------



## wireman121

Thanks. Will test tonight.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> Strange, resume downloads seemed to be working last night, but when I try again on same show that worked last night it no longer works. So I think the TiVo http server has flaky support for byte offset and it's not reliable enough to enable.


It still worked for me today, only Java downloads, and no RPC.


----------



## wireman121

moyekj said:


> beta kmttg.jar with above fix is available in this zip file if you guys want to test.


Did a quick trial with this and it seems to have fixed both problems I was having. I will try again tonight, there's another 3 shows downloading at the same time...


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> It still worked for me today, only Java downloads, and no RPC.


 Tried it again a short while ago. The 1st three times I tried it worked. Each time I cancelled the download as I don't want to wait for it to finish. I was going through all the different download combinations to test if they all work. Starting around the 4th try all of a sudden curl method no longer works. Curl gives:
"curl: (33) HTTP server doesn't seem to support byte ranges. Cannot resume."
However, the java method does continue to work... Strange.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> Tried it again a short while ago. The 1st three times I tried it worked. Each time I cancelled the download as I don't want to wait for it to finish. I was going through all the different download combinations to test if they all work. Starting around the 4th try all of a sudden curl method no longer works. Curl gives:
> "curl: (33) HTTP server doesn't seem to support byte ranges. Cannot resume."
> However, the java method does continue to work... Strange.





Code:


>> RESUMING DOWNLOAD WITH OFFSET=3832938496 i:\video\KPIX 5 News at Noon -  - (RAW) -  2014.04.29-12.00.TiVo ...
E:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\Thabto\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie784816381881244948.tmp --url http://192.168.1.120:80/download/KPIX%205%20News%20at%20Noon.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=16223 -C 3832938496 --output "i:\video\KPIX 5 News at Noon -  - (RAW) -  2014.04.29-12.00.TiVo" 
i:\video\KPIX 5 News at Noon -  - (RAW) -  2014.04.29-12.00.TiVo: size=218.57 MB elapsed=0:01:58 (15.54 Mbps)
---DONE--- job=download output=i:\video\KPIX 5 News at Noon -  - (RAW) -  2014.04.29-12.00.TiVo

Even curl worked for me just now (v0p9i).


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> >> RESUMING DOWNLOAD WITH OFFSET=3832938496 i:\video\KPIX 5 News at Noon -  - (RAW) -  2014.04.29-12.00.TiVo ...
> E:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\DOCUME~1\Thabto\LOCALS~1\Temp\cookie784816381881244948.tmp --url http://192.168.1.120:80/download/KPIX%205%20News%20at%20Noon.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=16223 -C 3832938496 --output "i:\video\KPIX 5 News at Noon -  - (RAW) -  2014.04.29-12.00.TiVo"
> i:\video\KPIX 5 News at Noon -  - (RAW) -  2014.04.29-12.00.TiVo: size=218.57 MB elapsed=0:01:58 (15.54 Mbps)
> ---DONE--- job=download output=i:\video\KPIX 5 News at Noon -  - (RAW) -  2014.04.29-12.00.TiVo
> 
> Even curl worked for me just now (v0p9i).


 Try it a few times in a row, cancelling the download each time and then re-starting to see if it fails eventually as well.


----------



## bobdawsonvenice

This is my 1st time using kmttg and my 1st post - please be gentle. 

I have a new Roamia and it often fails (sometimes restarts) when I try to publish (upload) a .wmv file that I add to an auto-transfer folder on my PC. I use the latest TiVo Desktop Plus (2.8.3). 

I have read that I should use kmttg to first convert the .wmv file to .tivo format. I installed/opened kmttg but find it a little daunting. 

In the FILES section I added a wmv file to be converted. I have opened and added several different encode files that have "tivo" in their filename, but none seem to result in output that has a .tivo format. Can someone tell me which Encoding Profile is for creating a .tivo file from a .wmv input?

Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

bobdawsonvenice said:


> This is my 1st time using kmttg and my 1st post - please be gentle.
> 
> I have a new Roamia and it often fails (sometimes restarts) when I try to publish (upload) a .wmv file that I add to an auto-transfer folder on my PC. I use the latest TiVo Desktop Plus (2.8.3).
> 
> I have read that I should use kmttg to first convert the .wmv file to .tivo format. I installed/opened kmttg but find it a little daunting.
> 
> In the FILES section I added a wmv file to be converted. I have opened and added several different encode files that have "tivo" in their filename, but none seem to result in output that has a .tivo format. Can someone tell me which Encoding Profile is for creating a .tivo file from a .wmv input?
> 
> Thanks.


You would not need to convert to .TiVo file, .wmv is an accepted format along with .mpg, .mp4.
A .TiVo file is an encrypted file with the Media Access Key. 
You may be having some unforeseen problems in the video file.


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> "curl: (33) HTTP server doesn't seem to support byte ranges. Cannot resume."


Isn't this what happens when the web server in the Tivo gets "confused"? Yes, my admittedly non-technical description.

On my old Tivos that did support resume, I think if you'd cancel then try again too soon, or other weird happenings, this would happen.. You'd have to either reboot the Tivo or wait ~10-20 mins for the Tivo to get back to normal.


----------



## mattack

rickyTV said:


> Is it just me or has anyone else seen transfer speed drop by 1/3, down from mid 80 Mbps, down to mid 50's. This is in just the last few days.
> 
> I've got a roamio 4 channel and it's running 20.4.1. I rebooted everything and no change. Even rebooted my cisco switch the two are on.


You rebooted and it didn't fix it, but my (again non-technical on this issue, sorry) experience is that usually the Roamio transfers about ~3 MB/second to a computer (you see kmttg jump by 3 MB each step).. But if the network gets messed up for a minute (e.g. I bump the outgoing cable to my router in the other room), even after the Tivos themselves realize the net is back up, the transfers are often way slowed down.. e.g. Roamio is now down to about 1 MB/second at most.. about the speed the P4 does normally.


----------



## bobdawsonvenice

ThAbtO said:


> You would not need to convert to .TiVo file, .wmv is an accepted format along with .mpg, .mp4.
> A .TiVo file is an encrypted file with the Media Access Key.
> You may be having some unforeseen problems in the video file.


Thanks for the quick reply. For some reason several of my .wmv files cause the TiVo to restart without uploading or just fail completely. I was hoping to get these files to TiVo by converting to .tivo format on my PC and then putting the .tivo files in the folder to be auto-published (uploaded).

As far as problems in the video file, they play fine using WMP and I have also tried converting them to MP4, but TiVo still throws up on them.

If not kmttg, is there another program I can use to convert the .wmv files to .tivo before publishing?

Thanks again...


----------



## ThAbtO

bobdawsonvenice said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. For some reason several of my .wmv files cause the TiVo to restart without uploading or just fail completely. I was hoping to get these files to TiVo by converting to .tivo format on my PC and then putting the .tivo files in the folder to be auto-published (uploaded).
> 
> As far as problems in the video file, they play fine using WMP and I have also tried converting them to MP4, but TiVo still throws up on them.
> 
> If not kmttg, is there another program I can use to convert the .wmv files to .tivo before publishing?
> 
> Thanks again...


As I said before, .wmv is an accepted format. Converting to .Tivo files is irrelevant, and will not solve the problem. There may be something about the video file that is causing your problem. What/where did the .wmv files come from? Do you have MediaInfo or some other program that detects the type of video/audio contained. If you see the video file listed in the Tivo (at the bottom of the playlist) within the computer's folder, it may be an accepted file format, but the contents may or may not be compatible.


----------



## wireman121

moyekj said:


> beta kmttg.jar with above fix is available in this zip file if you guys want to test.


All good man! Great work. Thanks for looking into and fixing this!

Now onto the next, haha -

this past week I've been noticing some errors with the download duration. - What is the point of this feature, and when turned on, how does it work? I'm trying to figure out of the problem is an issue with the actual download or just a change in network traffic causing it.


----------



## moyekj

bobdawsonvenice said:


> If not kmttg, is there another program I can use to convert the .wmv files to .tivo before publishing?


 pyTivo is the tool you want (kmttg is for transferring from your TiVos, not to them). You can throw pretty much any video at it and it will do what's needed automatically to transfer to your TiVos. It's MUCH better solution than TiVo Desktop since it handles many more formats and in a much smarter way. With pyTivo you would just leave your .wmv files as is and pyTivo will convert them as needed to something TiVo will play. There's a big thread in this sub-forum all about it.


----------



## ehagberg

I've got kmttg set up to download metadata and video, cut commercials and then push back to the tivo and it all works well, with the exception that all videos end up in a folder with just the episodeTitle listed and none of the info like episode number is available, even if I hit the info button.

I was hoping to be able to use the "extra metadata entries" config option to get the episode number added to the episodeTitle... but I can't seem to get the syntax right, if it's even possible, as I just end up with the literal "episodeTitle: [episodeNumber] - [episodeTitle]" added to the metadata file, rather tnan having those variables substituted.

Is there a slick/automated way to get this sort of info pushed back and shown on the Tivo? Without it, it causes mass-commercial-removal and pusing back of a whole season of a series to be unwatchable, as it's impossible to tell what the episode order is.


----------



## lpwcomp

ehagberg said:


> Is there a slick/automated way to get this sort of info pushed back and shown on the Tivo? Without it, it causes mass-commercial-removal and pusing back of a whole season of a series to be unwatchable, as it's impossible to tell what the episode order is.


The problem is that "Push" retains very little of the metadata and there is nothing that we can do about. If you want to retain all of that information, then you need to "Pull" them back to the TiVo, which cannot be automated.


----------



## ehagberg

lpwcomp said:


> The problem is that "Push" retains very little of the metadata and there is nothing that we can do about. If you want to retain all of that information, then you need to "Pull" them back to the TiVo, which cannot be automated.


I understand that limitation (or at least know that it's there) but if there was a way to stuff the episode number into the episodetitle field in the metadata (the ep number is available in the metadata file) before pushing, rather than just leaving the episodetitlte as it's delivered, then we'd have that extra info available after the push. If there was a way to add a post-metadata-retrieval script that could be executed, it could definitely be automated, but it looks like such metadata munging isn't available currently, or at least I don't know of the right place to add a hooked-in script to make the needed changes.


----------



## lpwcomp

ehagberg said:


> I understand that limitation (or at least know that it's there) but if there was a way to stuff the episode number into the episodetitle field in the metadata (the ep number is available in the metadata file) before pushing, rather than just leaving the episodetitlte as it's delivered, then we'd have that extra info available after the push. If there was a way to add a post-metadata-retrieval script that could be executed, it could definitely be automated, but it looks like such metadata munging isn't available currently, or at least I don't know of the right place to add a hooked-in script to make the needed changes.


I actually have a python program I wrote for someone else that creates an episodeTitle. It should be easy to mod to make it add the episode # to the existing title instead.

kmttg does support running a "custom command". The problem is that it is the last thing to run, which means _*after*_ the push request.


----------



## ehagberg

lpwcomp said:


> kmttg does support running a "custom command". The problem is that it is the last thing to run, which means _*after*_ the push request.


That's the problem... I suppose if the custom script had the ability to submit the push request itself, then you could simply uncheck the push checkbox and use just the custom script to modify the metadata file and push via pyTivo. Haven't tried this but I think it could be done, since it looks like kmttg just submits an http request to the pyTivo server that causes the file to be pushed. Looks like there'd be some potentially tricky filename escaping.


----------



## moyekj

It's a bit of a hack, but you can make a custom .enc file under "encode" folder whose <command> section is simply "customScriptName INPUT". Since the INPUT will be .mpg file the script will have to do some manipulation to build the metadata file name, but that should be pretty simple. Then your task set will enable "encode" task and will be executed before the push (and you'll just have to ignore errors from encode task related to missing output file).


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> It's a bit of a hack, but you can make a custom .enc file under "encode" folder whose <command> section is simply "customScriptName INPUT". Since the INPUT will be .mpg file the script will have to do some manipulation to build the metadata file name, but that should be pretty simple. Then your task set will enable "encode" task and will be executed before the push (and you'll just have to ignore errors from encode task related to missing output file).


I have something that works, both the .enc script and the python script. I don't consider this a bit of a hack, more like a major kludge.

I have to ask: Is there a reason for having the custom command run after the push request? After all, all the kmttg "push" job does is make a pyTivo request. Since the actual push is not going to be completed until much later and there is no way to determine when it is complete aside from looking at the pyTivo output, the custom command cannot change anything that would affect the push.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> I have to ask: Is there a reason for having the custom command run after the push request?


 There really is no good reason other than historically custom was always very last job. But it doesn't really make sense to have push before custom. It was pretty trivial to change the order so I already checked in code change for next release to run custom before push task (also changed the order shown in the GUI to reflect that).


----------



## keenanSR

rickyTV said:


> Is it just me or has anyone else seen transfer speed drop by 1/3, down from mid 80 Mbps, down to mid 50's. This is in just the last few days.
> 
> I've got a roamio 4 channel and it's running 20.4.1. I rebooted everything and no change. Even rebooted my cisco switch the two are on.


No, it's not just you. I used to get 80-90 and now the best I get is maybe 70 or so. It seems to have changed since the last TiVo update. It may have been discussed here before but I haven't used the program lately and I don't recall if there was a reason mentioned. It may have even been TiVo to TiVo transfer speed that was discussed.

But yes, I am getting slower TiVo to computer transfer speeds now also.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> There really is no good reason other than historically custom was always very last job. But it doesn't really make sense to have push before custom. It was pretty trivial to change the order so I already checked in code change for next release to run custom before push task (also changed the order shown in the GUI to reflect that).


Ok. Thanks. Makes for a much cleaner solution. I updated to this version and tested.

Script, batch file, installation instructions and doc are in the attached zip file. As noted in the installation instructions, kmttg V1p0s or later is required to effectively use this as the custom command.

It can also be run standalone on a single file or to process a folder & its sub-folders.


----------



## ehagberg

I'd been running some kmttg conversions after switching some of the folders around to use locally-attached devices for most of the download/conversion processing, then dropping the final cut programs onto a shared-via-network disk... this worked nicely for transfers/conversions done via the kmttg gui.

However, when I checked to see why some auto-transfers hadn't happened, I saw that the processing there had decided that it couldn't do the transfer because the disk didn't have enough space left - because it was going to use the directory where kmttg had been installed rather than any of the configured destinations. Switching my config so that all output directories were the same again allowed auto transfers to work... but shouldn't they be using the same output config as the gui?


----------



## moyekj

The only time kmttg will revert back to the kmttg installation dir is if it determines the output dir doesn't exist or is not available. Note that in Windows service mode access to network folders can be very restricted which I would guess is what is happening. You can't use volume names mapped to network shares and should use UNC (\\server\path) notation instead of a volume. Also you have to make sure you are running service using your login account, not the default service account.


----------



## epstewart

I used kmttg to transfer a program to my Mac that has (says VideoRedo, which I run under Windows XP, running in Parallels Desktop) 704x480 (interlaced) resolution. It came from a Verizon FiOS standard-def channel. But it's letterboxed, with black bars at top and bottom. It was originally shown in HD, with a 16x9 aspect ratio.

I want to, while in VideoRedo, (a) do a Quick Stream fix; (b) trim off unwanted material at beginning and end; and (c) convert it to an MPEG-4 container for play by iTunes/my iPad/my iPhone/my Apple TVs. For the latter I want to deinterlace the video to get rid of the "jaggies" that would otherwise appear.

I'm confused by all the output profiles in VRD. I tried iPad / iPhone 4G "as is" and got video that looked pretty good but was stretched horizontally. Clicking the Options button beforehand showed:

*Resolution: 1280x720
Aspect ratio: 16x9
Aspect correction: None
*
I changed that on the next try to:

*Resolution: 704x480
Aspect ratio: No change
Aspect correction: None
*
I got (looking at the output in QuickTime Player) a fine-looking, albeit smaller, picture with no jaggies (thanks to Deinterlace mode: Smart); no horizontal stretching; and black bars above and below.

Now I'd like to see if I can get rid of the black bars without going back to having horizontal (or vertical) stretching. But with *Aspect ratio: No change*, I'm not permitted to fiddle with *Aspect correction: None*.

I can change to *Aspect ratio: Match Resolution* and try *Aspect correction: Crop to fit*. Or I can change to *Aspect ratio:16:9* and likewise use *Aspect correction: Crop to fit*. I imagine one (or both?) choices might give me what I want, with proper image geometry and no black bars. But VRD transcoding takes a while to do each time, and I have limited patience with further experiments.

So can someone just tell me how to get the results I want?

Also, can anyone tell me how to predict how the interaction of the various settings of *Resolution*, *Aspect ratio*, and *Aspect correction* would actually turn out?

Thanks in advance ...


----------



## moyekj

Eric, best place for asking for VideoRedo help is VRD forums:
http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/forumdisplay.php?4-VideoReDo-TVSuite-and-VideoReDo-Plus


----------



## epstewart

moyekj said:


> Eric, best place for asking for VideoRedo help is VRD forums:
> http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/forumdisplay.php?4-VideoReDo-TVSuite-and-VideoReDo-Plus


OK, Kevin, thanks. I'll post my question there.


----------



## spammsmcghee

ALbino said:


> Last night I set a bunch of programs to download and encode and this morning I have this repeated in red a few times in the log:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: Java heap space
> at java.awt.image.DataBufferInt.<init>(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.image.Raster.createPackedRaster(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.image.DirectColorModel.createCompatibleWritableRaster(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.GraphicsConfiguration.createCompatibleImage(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.GraphicsConfiguration.createCompatibleImage(Unknown Source)
> at sun.awt.image.SunVolatileImage.getBackupImage(Unknown Source)
> at sun.awt.image.VolatileSurfaceManager.getBackupSurface(Unknown Source)
> at sun.awt.image.VolatileSurfaceManager.displayChanged(Unknown Source)
> at sun.awt.SunDisplayChanger.notifyListeners(Unknown Source)
> at sun.awt.Win32GraphicsEnvironment.displayChanged(Unknown Source)
> at sun.awt.windows.WToolkit$3.run(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventQueue.access$200(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
> at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
> at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
> at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
> 
> Not a big deal, but thought I'd mention it.





moyekj said:


> If you keep running into that and it's actually preventing things from running/working you may consider increasing initial and max heap space available to Java when starting kmttg. (Java folks decided they would impose their own default memory limits instead of using OS defaults).
> 
> Specifically the relevant java options are:
> java -Xms<initial heap size> -Xmx<maximum heap size>
> By default the values are 32m & 128m respectively. So for example to change that you could run kmttg as:
> java -Xms256m -Xmx1028m -jar kmttg.jar


I am getting this Java heap space error when Auto Transfers runs. Where do I go on my computer to change these settings? I'm running Windows 7 Home Premium.

Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

spammsmcghee said:


> I am getting this Java heap space error when Auto Transfers runs. Where do I go on my computer to change these settings? I'm running Windows 7 Home Premium.
> 
> Thanks.


 Are you running Auto Transfers as a service or in GUI mode?


----------



## spammsmcghee

moyekj said:


> Are you running Auto Transfers as a service or in GUI mode?


I have it set to Loop in GUI. I've been using KMTTG for years, and never ran into this problem.


----------



## moyekj

spammsmcghee said:


> I have it set to Loop in GUI. I've been using KMTTG for years, and never ran into this problem.


Easiest way is to create a new desktop shortcut with target set to something like:
javaw -Xms256m -Xmx1028m -jar kmttg.jar
and "start in" folder set to:
/folder/where/you/installed/kmttg

Then start kmttg from that shortcut.


----------



## spammsmcghee

moyekj said:


> Easiest way is to create a new desktop shortcut with target set to something like:
> javaw -Xms256m -Xmx1028m -jar kmttg.jar
> and "start in" folder set to:
> /folder/where/you/installed/kmttg
> 
> Then start kmttg from that shortcut.


What am I doing wrong? (see attached)....


----------



## moyekj

spammsmcghee said:


> What am I doing wrong? (see attached)....


 Try javaw.exe instead of javaw. If that doesn't work then put in the full path to javaw.exe with double quotes around it, which will be something like:
"c:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\javaw.exe"


----------



## spammsmcghee

moyekj said:


> Try javaw.exe instead of javaw. If that doesn't work then put in the full path to javaw.exe with double quotes around it, which will be something like:
> "c:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\javaw.exe"


No dice....


----------



## ThAbtO

spammsmcghee said:


> No dice....


You could change the "Start in" folder to where Javaw.exe is located, not where KMTTG is located.


----------



## moyekj

spammsmcghee said:


> No dice....


 You need to put double quotes around the full path to javaw.exe as I mentioned in my post (since the path has spaces in it).


----------



## spammsmcghee

ThAbtO said:


> You could change the "Start in" folder to where Javaw.exe is located, not where KMTTG is located.


Then where do I put this part, and what do I attach it to? ...
javaw -Xms256m -Xmx1028m -jar kmttg.jar

It's not taking it on the Start In box with the Javaw path.


----------



## moyekj

No, the start in folder should be the kmttg installation dir, else you will need to provide the full path to kmttg.jar. Just add the double quotes around full path to javaw.exe and it should work.


----------



## moyekj

If you don't want to bother with start dir then use following as target instead:


Code:


"C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\javaw.exe" -Xms256m -Xmx1028m -jar "C:\Users\Blalock\Desktop\kmttg_v1p0l\kmttg.jar"

(You should also update your kmttg installation using Help->Update kmttg if you are truly still running version v1p0l)


----------



## spammsmcghee

moyekj said:


> If you don't want to bother with start dir then use following as target instead:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\javaw.exe" -Xms256m -Xmx1028m -jar "C:\Users\Blalock\Desktop\kmttg_v1p0l\kmttg.jar"
> 
> (You should also update your kmttg installation using Help->Update kmttg if you are truly still running version v1p0l)


Will the update solve my problem? I got the shortcut to work, but I believe the problem still exists. It's hanging up on the NP List like it was before. I'm waiting for the red error text to show so I can copy it.


----------



## spammsmcghee

spammsmcghee said:


> Will the update solve my problem? I got the shortcut to work, but I believe the problem still exists. It's hanging up on the NP List like it was before. I'm waiting for the red error text to show so I can copy it.


I can't tell if it's right or not. It says NPL job is finished, but then it's hanging on the remote NP List. Here is the log....

https://10.0.0.7/TiVoConnect?Comman...ainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=48
NPL job completed: 0:00:06
---DONE--- job=javaplaylist tivo=Family Room
>> Continuing Now Playing List from Family Room (48/71)...
https://10.0.0.4/TiVoConnect?Comman...ainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=48
NPL job completed: 0:00:07
---DONE--- job=javaplaylist tivo=Master Bedroom
54 SHOWS, 67 GB USED
>> RUNNING 'REMOTE NP List' JOB FOR TiVo: Master Bedroom
NPL job completed: 0:00:08
---DONE--- job=javaplaylist tivo=Family Room
>> Continuing Now Playing List from Family Room (64/71)...
https://10.0.0.4/TiVoConnect?Comman...ainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=64
NPL job completed: 0:00:09
---DONE--- job=javaplaylist tivo=Family Room
71 SHOWS, 304 GB USED
>> RUNNING 'REMOTE NP List' JOB FOR TiVo: Family Room


----------



## moyekj

If your TiVos are series 4 or later then yes, you need to update as older versions of kmttg will have an expired RPC certificate that no longer works, so none of the "remote" tasks will run. If these are series 3 units then it's a different problem. It's trivial to update: Just choose Help->Update kmttg... let it install and exit, then re-start kmttg.


----------



## riise317

quick question, fairly new kmttg user here...

everything is setup and running very well, just recently used the program to transfer my season passes and everything worked as expected. 

i am able to download any recording from my tivo using metadata and decrypt options only. once the files are on my computer i use pyTivo to publish and start the transfer from my NPL. the transfer completes normally and i can watch the show but the video quality seems to be much lower. i get black bars top and bottom as well as it appears fuzzy and non-hd for lack of a better term.

is there a setting i am missing? i thought that the decrypt option would not change video quality?


----------



## moyekj

riise317 said:


> quick question, fairly new kmttg user here...
> 
> everything is setup and running very well, just recently used the program to transfer my season passes and everything worked as expected.
> 
> i am able to download any recording from my tivo using metadata and decrypt options only. once the files are on my computer i use pyTivo to publish and start the transfer from my NPL. the transfer completes normally and i can watch the show but the video quality seems to be much lower. i get black bars top and bottom as well as it appears fuzzy and non-hd for lack of a better term.
> 
> is there a setting i am missing? i thought that the decrypt option would not change video quality?


 If you are just doing decrypt then there is NO loss of quality. You can confirm that yourself playing the decrypted .mpg using VideoLAN VLC or any player that can handle mpeg2 playback.
When you transfer mpeg2 files back to your TiVo using pyTivo for normal setup it will just leave the file alone and you get the same quality on the TiVo. Sounds like in your case perhaps somehow your pyTivo setup is transcoding on the fly when transferring to TiVo which would be a problem. But followup questions should really be in the pyTivo thread of this forum - if you post a pyTivo log file there as well as your pyTivo.conf file along with explanation of your problem you will get some good answers and be able to narrow in on the problem.


----------



## wmcbrine

Best guess, riise317 is using an antique version of pyTivo that doesn't recognize the TiVo as an HD model.


----------



## mattack

I should probably know the answer to this, and I hope I didn't actually ask it before...

Since one Roamio can stream/download to multiple other Minis/Tivos at the same time... can the web server actually handle multiple downloads from the same machine at the same time?

Specifically, could kmttg do multiple downloads at the same time from the same Tivo? If it could, would it make the downloads any faster, or is the Roamio already pumping the data out absolutely as fast as it can?

I thought of this because I was "pipelining" downloads last night for a few of the remaining shows that I'm still recording on multiple tivos (no really great reasons why, I just haven't really transferred all SPs to my Roamio, and since you sometimes still get glitchy recordings, I like having a backup to try to download once in a while)..

i.e. even though downloading from the Roamio is MANY MANY times faster than from the P4, while I was downloading the huge HD 24 recording, I downloaded a few shows from my P4, that I would have otherwise downloaded from the Roamio..

and it made me wonder if the Roamio could really be doing multiple downloads simultaneously, and if so, if it's ANY faster than doing them sequentially.


----------



## moyekj

Haven't specifically tried with Roamios, but historically the internal TiVo web server doesn't like to dish out more than 1 recording at a time, and attempting to do so often breaks it to the point you need to reboot the TiVo before TTG will work again. I doubt that has changed since TiVo hasn't messed with the internal web server for a long, long time other than to fix the time bomb issue about a year ago.

If you feel adventurous you can always try it yourself by starting a download in kmttg, then start another kmttg window and try a download of a different show from the same Roamio, but be warned this could well lead you to have to reboot the Roamio to restore TTG functionality.


----------



## ThAbtO

One think I have found is that, if you had downloaded in TS format on the roamio and switched to PS, the server would either crash or stop working and only a reboot would get it working to download again. Only getting/refreshing the NPL will work during this state.


----------



## mattack

OK, I guess I can't prove from the FAQs that you can actually download to multiple Tivos at once.. It says this about streaming "You can stream up to four shows simultaneously to four mobile devices in your home. " and it also says you can download to one iOS device outside the home while others are streaming or watching inside the home.

I sure *suspect* it will allow you to do it... I guess I can try with my iPhone, iPad, and other Tivo at the same time.

Even with the (internal or external) Stream, they're all essentially downloading via the web service, aren't they?

Is there any way I can, at my own risk, play with letting kmttg try multiple downloads?

I'm just curious...

Oh, and was there any more info about resume downloads really being available? I thought a few weeks ago it was working for you again..


----------



## moyekj

Multi Room Streaming (MRS) is different than TiVo To Go (TTG) in that it is just transferring bits. TTG has a lot more work to do as it involves decrypt, demux, remux, encrypt, a process which historically has consumed a lot of CPU cycles which is why it is faster with each TiVo series getting a better CPU. 2 or more MRS streams at once have been possible ever since MRS first came out. The iOS streaming uses MRS to get stream from the TiVo, and then Stream hardware to transcode to H.264, so it's MRS based as well. So you're comparing apples and oranges.

As I said, you can test multiple downloads at once pretty easily by starting 2 or more kmttg windows and downloading 1 show in each.

Resume downloads is somewhat flaky but working with 20.4.1 and has been re-enabled in source code in preparation for next release. It seems to work best using "java downloads" mode, not curl, and you cannot enable "Use RPC to get NPL when possible" option if you want to use it, since RPC data doesn't have the byte offset needed for resume.


----------



## mattack

Cool, thanks. I hope you can somehow make it clear in the preferences that resume & "Use RPC to get NPL when possible" are contradictory options.

"starting 2 or more kmttg windows". I'll have to try at home, but I don't know if this is built into the app, or if I have to duplicate the app on the Mac. On the Mac, kmttg acts close to a "regular application", which normally can only have one running at a time... If you're a regular app that can make multiple windows, I never tried that before.


----------



## moyekj

Don't know about Mac, but on Windows and linux you can run multiple kmttg sessions at once, so I don't see why it wouldn't work on Mac. Also, you can always use pyTivo or just a web browser to start another download while kmttg is already downloading one, it doesn't have to be multiple kmttg sessions.

I do have a note in the tooltip for "Use RPC to get NPL when possible" about Resume Downloads issue. Unfortunately many people seem to ignore the tooltip text and will end up learning the hard way.


----------



## wireman121

Just curious - is there anyway to make kmttg request a show as a MRS file instead of a TTG file? So it would get to kmttg faster and then decrypt there? Or does MRS not allow it to send files that way?


----------



## lpwcomp

wireman121 said:


> Just curious - is there anyway to make kmttg request a show as a MRS file instead of a TTG file? So it would get to kmttg faster and then decrypt there? Or does MRS not allow it to send files that way?


No. Streaming and transfer are two entirely different things. Even streaming to a TiVo from a computer (which is possible) is very different from streaming from a TiVo to a computer (which isn't).


----------



## steve614

wireman121 said:


> Just curious - is there anyway to make kmttg request a show as a MRS file instead of a TTG file? So it would get to kmttg faster and then decrypt there? Or does MRS not allow it to send files that way?


I think you are confusing yourself between MRS/TTG versus Program Stream/Transport Stream. Program Stream is standard in that is what format Tivo files have always been transferred as. Transport stream is fairly new and transfers are faster than when using the Program Stream.

I think kmttg can be set to pull either way, but I don't know what/where that setting is.


----------



## wireman121

Nah not confused - I meant mrs and TTG, and I think I got the answer I was looking for....


----------



## epstewart

Apologies if this is not the right thread/forum ... I need help with a problematic workflow that begins with kmttg and ends with Home Sharing videos from iTunes to my iPad.

The videos, by design, wind up with closed captions in the form of soft subtitles. When I turn on the subtitles track while watching a video as it is streamed to the iPad, I get irritating pauses. It looks as if the scrubber bar has run out of buffered material at each pause point.

If I turn off the subtitles, I can watch the video pause-free.

So the act of turning on subtitles seems to bottleneck the stream at some point. I can't be sure where the bottleneck is located.

Here' show I derive these videos. After using kmttg to download, decrypt, and extract captions from a TV show, I use VideoReDo to manually do a QuickStream Fix and trim off the video's unwanted material. I save the result as a .mpg file (in case I need it later) and then I also save it as a .mp4 file, using an appropriate profile whose parameters (resolution, average bitrate, max bitrate, etc.) I have tried to adjust to get rid of the problem, with no success yet. (I can furnish details if necessary.)

Then I remux the .mp4 file to add in the .srt file, the one containing the closed captions that kmttg created. I use a Mac utility called Subler for that. The result is a .m4v file that I add to my iTunes library. I can stream that file to my iPad's Videos app via its Sharing capability. As I say, the play of the stream typically gets interrupted by unwanted pauses, but only when I tell the Videos app to show the soft subtitles.

I have one video that I made some time ago using, if I remember correctly, HandBrake to both transcode .mpg to .mp4 and incorporate captions as soft subtitles. When I stream it while displaying soft subs, no pauses. But remaking it using the workflow I just described has given me a video with unwanted streaming pauses.

I realize this could be an issue involving too high an average bitrate or too high a maximum bitrate, but it looks like it's not that simple. The video that does not pause has a slightly higher data rate, according to QuickTime Player, than the one that pauses: 2.44 Mbits/s vs. 2.40 Mbits/s. Of course, this does not tell me what the maximum bitrate is, so these things are quite hard to pin down.

Any help that anyone can give me insofar as how to further diagnose this problem and eventually triumph over it will be much appreciated. Thanks in advance ...



Edit for additional information:

I made a very, very low bitrate version of the file alluded to above that streams fine until soft subs are turned on, but that tolerates soft subs in its earlier version that (I think) HandBrake made. This newer, "LBR" version has such a low bitrate that it exhibits macroblocking when played. Yet it still gives me streaming pauses when soft subs are on.

So I looked at my router's traffic monitoring stats in Safari on my iPhone while the video was being streamed to my iPad. With subtitles off, the count of bytes being sent and received on the appropriate network connections edged up at a reasonable rate, in the tens of thousands every few seconds. But with subtitles on, those counts started shooting up by the tens of millions every few seconds.

It looks like the data rate for the subtitles track itself is huge! Much greater than the data rate for the video track.

That subtitles track was created by the Subler remux utility, based on a .srt file containing kmttg-derived closed captions. Subler converted that .srt file into a "Tx3g" track in its output file. "Tx3g" is a term I'm not familiar with. Subler says the subtitle track's visual settings use a normal size and also a scaled size of 960x81 pixels, in a file whose video resolution is 960x544. The offset of the subtitles is given as 0x462 pixels, and 462 + 81 is 543, near enough to 544. I'm going to try changing the scaled size to 240x20 with an offset of 0x524, to see if that reduces the overall data rate and wards off streaming pauses.


----------



## moyekj

Eric, I guess a quick test is if you use QuickTime player on your Mac do you get pauses with subs turned on as well, or is it just on the iPad that happens?
I suppose another option if you can't figure it out is to burn captions into the video itself (i.e. they would be permanently part of the video with no option to turn on/off).


----------



## epstewart

moyekj said:


> Eric, I guess a quick test is if you use QuickTime player on your Mac do you get pauses with subs turned on as well, or is it just on the iPad that happens?
> I suppose another option if you can't figure it out is to burn captions into the video itself (i.e. they would be permanently part of the video with no option to turn on/off).


Hi, Kevin,

Thanks for responding so quickly. The streaming pauses are just on the iPad and also on the iPhone. Not in QT Player on the Mac.

Burning in the subtitles is a HandBrake capability but not something the Subler remuxer app can do AFAIK. I am trying to avoid using HB because so much of what it does VideoReDo already does, plus VRD does QuickStream Fix and also lets me edit the video. Also I find HB's user interface hard to figure out.

I'm now fairly sure the problem is the large number of bits Subler puts in its output file's subtitles track, and I'm trying ways to adjust that track's video settings downward so as to reduce the streaming data rate and avoid the pausing. I've cut down the pixel resolution of the subtitles and am definitely getting reduced network bandwidth usage, but still too many kilobytes per second to thwart the pausing. Next I'll cut the subtitles' resolution much more drastically and try that.

Incidentally, FWIW, I seem to be proving that Home Sharing video streaming to an iOS device does not actually stream the subtitles track unless the user turns on that track in the Videos app.


----------



## lpwcomp

epstewart,

Is there a reason why you are not just leaving the closed captions in place?


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> epstewart,
> 
> Is there a reason why you are not just leaving the closed captions in place?


 I think the problem is iOS can't handle captions in same format as TiVo likes them, so you have jump through hoops to convert them to something iOS can handle.


----------



## epstewart

lpwcomp said:


> epstewart,
> 
> Is there a reason why you are not just leaving the closed captions in place?


James,

As Kevin said above, if I want to use TiVo-derived videos in iTunes and/or on iOS devices  and if I don't necessarily want to burn in captions using HandBrake  I have to jump through hoops. True, if I use pyTivo, I can just hang onto .mpg files with original closed captions. I can move them back to my TiVo at will and then stream or download them to the TiVo app on my iPad. That works! But I confess to being a tinkerer, and I'm looking at how I can go the route I described in my earlier post and get the videos to Home Stream from iTunes to iPad/iPhone, yet not forsake captions/subtitles in the process.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> I think the problem is iOS can't handle captions in same format as TiVo likes them, so you have jump through hoops to convert them to something iOS can handle.


While I don't doubt the distinct possibility(probability?) that iOS doesn't support standard closed captions since that would be typical Apple behavior, it might be worth a shot for him to try the following:

1. Download the video from the TiVo in Transport Stream format.

2. Use VideoReDo to edit the .tivo file and save it in a compatible format.

3. Download (or stream) the converted video to your iOS device and see if the closed captions are there.


----------



## epstewart

lpwcomp said:


> While I don't doubt the distinct possibility(probability?) that iOS doesn't support standard closed captions since that would be typical Apple behavior, it might be worth a shot for him to try the following:
> 
> 1. Download the video from the TiVo in Transport Stream format.
> 
> 2. Use VideoReDo to edit the .tivo file and save it in a compatible format.
> 
> 3. Download (or stream) the converted video to your iOS device and see if the closed captions are there.


James,

Problem is, the closed captions are not automatically "there" on an iOS device.

That's because the native format playable on iOS devices is MPEG-4, not MPEG-2. Its files have .mp4 or .m4v extensions, not .mpg. The contained video streams are encoded as h.264, aka AVC. So a decrypted .TiVo file, as an .mpg, contains closed captions, but transcoding it to .mp4/.m4v loses the captions. That's why kmttg has a "captions" function that uses CCExtractor to externalize the captions as a .srt file.

The .srt file can be used by HandBrake or by remux utilities like Subler to fold the captions into the .mp4/.m4v file as a stream separate from the video and audio streams. That's what "soft subtitles" are. They can be turned on or off during playback.

Or HandBrake, in particular, can "burn" the captions in the input video (or in a separate .srt file) into the actual .mp4/.m4v output video, so that they always appear and cannot be turned off. That's what "hard subtitles" are.

I could go with hard subs, but I prefer soft subs, if only because I would like to avoid using HandBrake. Remuxing the soft subs into the .mp4 file produced by VideoReDo is quick and easy, using Subler ... but I need to figure out exactly how to do it such that the soft subs, when turned on, don't send the data rate of the streamed video sky high.


----------



## mattack

I didn't read all of the recent info.. but I do see mention of iPad & closed captions.

There are several ways you can play Tivo recordings on an iPad with closed captions
1) Tivo Stream (separate box for Premiere + Roamio Basic, or built into the other Roamios -- I have a now unnecessary Tivo Stream in case anyone wants to buy it cheap too...) + iOS app. Though to be clear, there are "some" kinds of recordings that don't show up the captions. I don't remember the technical details, but in my layman description, MOST but not all standard def recordings do not show captions, but high def recordings DO.

2) You can play 'raw' files downloaded with kmttg (i.e. decoded MPEG 2 files) with VLC. It will show captions too, though it depends on the speed of your iPad most likely. On my iPad mini, turning captions on makes it really slow.. (But I thought in a previous version of VLC, it was fast -- I may be confusing it with my iPhone though..) At the very least, you could try this. The easiest way to get them from your computer to the iPad is via iTunes. This does NOT need to be the same computer with which you sync the iPad. You go to the apps tab, then the bottom, select VLC, and drag the MPEG 2 files in..

I use both of these, but use #2 for a way to watch news/documentary/some game shows faster than realtime (since VLC allows that too).


----------



## lpwcomp

epstewart said:


> James,
> 
> Problem is, the closed captions are not automatically "there" on an iOS device.
> 
> That's because the native format playable on iOS devices is MPEG-4, not MPEG-2. Its files have .mp4 or .m4v extensions, not .mpg. The contained video streams are encoded as h.264, aka AVC. So a decrypted .TiVo file, as an .mpg, contains closed captions, but transcoding it to .mp4/.m4v loses the captions.


I transfer recordings to the PC in Transport Stream format with kmttg and edit and transcode to h.264 in both mp4 and mkv containers using VideoReDo and the closed captions are intact when I pull or push them to a TiVo via pyTivo with ts=on. That's to a Roamio or Premiere. Haven't tried it with my THD or TiVo 2 which might not work since pyTivo would have to transcode them back to mpeg2.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> 2) You can play 'raw' files downloaded with kmttg (i.e. decoded MPEG 2 files) with VLC. It will show captions too, though it depends on the speed of your iPad most likely. On my iPad mini, turning captions on makes it really slow.. (But I thought in a previous version of VLC, it was fast -- I may be confusing it with my iPhone though..) At the very least, you could try this. The easiest way to get them from your computer to the iPad is via iTunes. This does NOT need to be the same computer with which you sync the iPad. You go to the apps tab, then the bottom, select VLC, and drag the MPEG 2 files in..
> 
> I use both of these, but use #2 for a way to watch news/documentary/some game shows faster than realtime (since VLC allows that too).


 Interesting. I didn't even realize there was an iOS version of VLC (free too) available. I installed it on my iPad Air, turned on web server on my PC, and downloaded a decrypted HD .mpg from .TiVo file (720p) with captions. Surprisingly the iPad air played it back flawlessly, but only with captions turned off. As soon as I enabled captions playback became horribly choppy. In any case, it's nice to have another playback option. Though realistically, these HD mpeg2 files are too big to download to the iPad so not really a practical solution, but nice to know that it's possible...
I'll have to do some experimenting now to see if H.264 with captions (generated by VideoRedo) will play properly via VLC on the iPad.


----------



## mattack

OK, the 'choppiness' sounds like what I'm referring to. I admit I should do this too (and have done it for OTHER VLC problems that have since gotten fixed), but please go to videolan.org and support/report a bug to write a bug about this.

I hope at some point someone can try to make the captions faster.

I guess you're doing all HD shows? Yeah, those are pretty gigantic.. But my SD shows are usually in the .9-3 gig range, and
at worst, I sometimes chop them up into a few pieces.. Yeah, it's a lot of work, but IMHO _far_ better than transcoding them.

BTW, the web server is almost certainly WAY slower than just dragging it through iTunes.


----------



## moyekj

I used VideoRedo iPad profile to encode H.264 + AAC video from my HD mpeg2 clip above. Then downloaded to iPad using VLC and oddly it refuses to play the file. Uploading to iPad my normal way (I avoid iTunes like the plague) I can play the video without a problem using iPad built in player, but of course no captions available there.

On my PC I can play it with VLC, however even though mediainfo shows captions available, VLC doesn't give option to display captions, so I guess captions in mp4 container are not supported by VLC.

So doesn't look like the iPad VLC player is too robust to me from short time I've played with it, though it did play HD mpeg2 file (with captions off) flawlessly which is a plus.


----------



## epstewart

mattack said:


> There are several ways you can play Tivo recordings on an iPad with closed captions
> 1) Tivo Stream (separate box for Premiere + Roamio Basic, or built into the other Roamios -- I have a now unnecessary Tivo Stream in case anyone wants to buy it cheap too...) + iOS app. Though to be clear, there are "some" kinds of recordings that don't show up the captions. I don't remember the technical details, but in my layman description, MOST but not all standard def recordings do not show captions, but high def recordings DO.


Thanks for the excellent input! I do indeed stream movies to my iPad from my Roamio Plus this way. My current concern has to do with archived TV shows no longer on the TiVo.



mattack said:


> 2) You can play 'raw' files downloaded with kmttg (i.e. decoded MPEG 2 files) with VLC. It will show captions too, though it depends on the speed of your iPad most likely. On my iPad mini, turning captions on makes it really slow.. (But I thought in a previous version of VLC, it was fast -- I may be confusing it with my iPhone though..) At the very least, you could try this.


You have impelled me to try VLC Streamer for my iPad. I didn't know about it before. In early tests it does seem to work well with .mpg files that have captions in an associated .srt file.



mattack said:


> The easiest way to get them from your computer to the iPad is via iTunes. This does NOT need to be the same computer with which you sync the iPad. You go to the apps tab, then the bottom, select VLC, and drag the MPEG 2 files in..


You lost me there. I guess you mean if I am using the VLC for iOS app instead of VLC Streamer? I'll try that one tomorrow!

Anyway, thanks for all the info ...


----------



## moyekj

epstewart said:


> You lost me there. I guess you mean if I am using the VLC for iOS app instead of VLC Streamer? I'll try that one tomorrow!


 That's the one I used (and it's free). If you want to avoid iTunes with it you can since this app has a "WiFi Uploader" option that when you turn on makes a web server out of your iPad. Then using web browser on your computer you can connect to your iPad URL and drag and drop video files to it which then get uploaded to the iPad. Quick and easy and avoids the iTunes nightmare.

The odd thing though is that H264 files I encoded using VideoRedo didn't work with the VLC player for some reason, but the mpeg2 versions of them (decrypted .TiVo files) did work (with captions turned off).


----------



## moyekj

v1p0s version just released.

This version re-enables Resume Downloads option for series 4 or later TiVos (you should have 20.4.1 software for it to work though and even then it could be flaky).

Also added new *MR* button to Remote Search and Guide tabs which can be used for setting up single or repeat manual recordings.

Some other changes/fixes are included as well. Consult release_notes Wiki for full details.


----------



## epstewart

epstewart said:


> I'm now fairly sure the problem is the large number of bits Subler puts in its output file's subtitles track, and I'm trying ways to adjust that track's video settings downward so as to reduce the streaming data rate and avoid the pausing. I've cut down the pixel resolution of the subtitles and am definitely getting reduced network bandwidth usage, but still too many kilobytes per second to thwart the pausing. Next I'll cut the subtitles' resolution much more drastically and try that.


I was apparently on the wrong track there. It turned out I couldn't eliminate iTunes-to-iPad Home Streaming pauses in .mp4/.m4v videos I derive, using kmttg and VideoReDo, from TiVo downloads, just by cutting down the closed captions/subtitles' pixel resolution. The remuxed files produced by Subler carry the subtitles as text, and iTunes turns them into a video overlay at a set resolution on the fly. At that point the overlay and the underlying video are apparently of whatever resolution the underlying video originally had.

I contacted Damiano Galassi, author of Subler, and he told me the solution is to use the Optimize function, which is in Subler's File menu, on the just-remuxed file. That causes Subler to interleave the subtitles already present in the .m4v file with small chunks of the video and audio, rather than put all the subtitles at the start of the file. I tried that, and my unwanted pauses all but entirely disappeared.

I did have one unwanted pause while streaming two TV shows, but that happened while I was stressing the I/O capability of an external computer drive other than the one the video being streamed is on. I suppose taxing the computer in that way understandably can cause a streaming pause.

My earlier testing showed that turning on subtitles on the iPad during streaming of a non-optimized video made the data rate across my home network shoot up. I blamed the higher data rate for the streaming pauses. I still stand by the idea that the monitored data rate did shoot up when I streamed non-optimized videos. I assume (I haven't checked this) that the data rate for optimized video streams must be more moderate. Yet I have no explanation for why interleaving the subtitles would lower the data rate to a more tolerable level, or for that matter why failing to optimize the video for streaming would (indirectly) cause the data rate to shoot up.


----------



## AlanH220

Copy protect flag blinking on and off

Sorry if this has been asked before - I am using kmttg v1p0s on a 2011 iMac Desktop running OS X 10.9.2 with a TiVo Roamio Pro. Have had no problems of any sort up to now of transferring and decrypting.

But just in the last 2 days weird things began. For example, everything in "Now Playing" on the TiVo shows up as copy-protected in kmttg. However, if I delete and then restore the program, the copy protect flag goes away. Further, using Roxio Toast's awful TiVo Transfer program, the DVR does not even show up.

To make matters more confusing, when I run Tivo's Desktop and kmttg on a Windows machine, I can "see" the DVR and can transfer programs with no copy flag showing.

So I'm led to believe there may be a config problem on the Mac side but I'm at a loss to understand what. I've powered down and rebooted every device. I have an AirPort Extreme router, Comcast cable, and even turned off all firewalls.

Any suggestions from this brilliant group? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## moyekj

AlanH220 said:


> But just in the last 2 days weird things began. For example, everything in "Now Playing" on the TiVo shows up as copy-protected in kmttg. However, if I delete and then restore the program, the copy protect flag goes away.


 Try reversing the "Use RPC to get NPL when possible" setting under config-Program Options and then refresh NPL table to see what happens.


----------



## AlanH220

moyekj said:


> Try reversing the "Use RPC to get NPL when possible" setting under config-Program Options and then refresh NPL table to see what happens.


AMAZING. That worked. Perfectly. At first I uninstalled kmttg completely from my Mac, deleted, and reinstalled. This flag was not set "on" by default, but when I checked the option the copy protect flags reappeared. So now it is set "off", for good.

Just for curiosity - why does this happen?

Many thanks!! All looks good again.


----------



## moyekj

AlanH220 said:


> AMAZING. That worked. Perfectly. At first I uninstalled kmttg completely from my Mac, deleted, and reinstalled. This flag was not set "on" by default, but when I checked the option the copy protect flags reappeared. So now it is set "off", for good.
> 
> Just for curiosity - why does this happen?
> 
> Many thanks!! All looks good again.


 Could be a bug. Do me a favor and do the following:
* From Remote-ToDo tab press Refresh button to populate ToDo table.
* Then select a show in the ToDo table
* Choose File->Clear all messages to clear message window
* With show selected in ToDo table now press j keyboard button

This will dump show information to message window. Copy/paste that information to this thread. Of particular interest is the "drm" data. Under "drm" if there's a "tivoToGo" entry kmttg it should have a value of true in order for kmttg to consider it unprotected.

(I don't provide a way of dumping such data from NPL tables unfortunately which is what would really be interesting, but ToDo data may provide some clues).


----------



## AlanH220

moyekj said:


> Could be a bug. Do me a favor and do the following:
> * From Remote-ToDo tab press Refresh button to populate ToDo table.
> * Then select a show in the ToDo table
> * Choose File->Clear all messages to clear message window
> * With show selected in ToDo table now press j keyboard button
> 
> This will dump show information to message window. Copy/paste that information to this thread. Of particular interest is the "drm" data. Under "drm" if there's a "tivoToGo" entry kmttg it should have a value of true in order for kmttg to consider it unprotected.
> 
> (I don't provide a way of dumping such data from NPL tables unfortunately which is what would really be interesting, but ToDo data may provide some clues).


Here you go - I pasted all the information into a TXT file. The relevant ddm portion follows (it's for The Graham Norton Show later tonight on BBC America HD):

"size": 0,
"quality": "best",
"originalAirdate": "2014-05-02",
"cc": true,
"collectionType": "series",
"partnerCollectionId": "EP009313630268",
"subscriptionForCollectionIdAndChannel": [{
"useOfferStartPadding": false,
"type": "subscription",
"bodyId": "",
"useOfferEndPadding": false
}],
"collectionId": "tivo:cl.97361913",
"requestedEndTime": "2014-05-11 04:00:00",
"state": "scheduled",
"remindUser": false,
"repeat": true,
"contentId": "tivo:ct.314625297",
"levelOfDetail": "medium",
"title": "The Graham Norton Show",
"requestedEndPadding": 0,
"isEpisode": true,
"drm": {
"multiRoomView": true,
"multiRoomStream": true,
"cgms": "none",
"recordingPlaybackPolicy": "allowed",
"type": "drm",
"tivoToGo": true,
"mrsPlaybackPolicy": "allowed"
},


----------



## moyekj

That looks normal and would not indicate copy protection for kmttg. Of course we don't know what your NPL data has.


----------



## ThAbtO

Under v1p0s, It looks like the downloads under java slows down after about a minute, speed drops down to 0.0-0.6 Mbps. This happens on regular and resumed downloads. This was not happening under v1p0r. Was there a change in the coding, or some error?


----------



## moyekj

No changes at all related to that part of the code in a long time and it seems to be working for me...


----------



## caddyroger

If I under stand right if a programs stops during the down load Kmttg v1p0s should be able to resume the download. I have Download by java clicked and do no not have rpc checked.
How do I restart the down load?


----------



## moyekj

caddyroger said:


> If I under stand right if a programs stops during the down load Kmttg v1p0s should be able to resume the download. I have Download by java clicked and do no not have rpc checked.
> How do I restart the down load?


 Set pause point of the failing download show to beyond failure point on the TiVo itself, then refresh listings in kmttg, then enable File-Resume Downloads before downloading.
NOTE: You should rename already downloaded segment to something else or resume will overwrite.


----------



## ThAbtO

ThAbtO said:


> Under v1p0s, It looks like the downloads under java slows down after about a minute, speed drops down to 0.0-0.6 Mbps. This happens on regular and resumed downloads. This was not happening under v1p0r. Was there a change in the coding, or some error?


It must have been a fluke, since I have restarted KMTTG, it looked like the downloads worked as it should.


----------



## caddyroger

moyekj said:


> Set pause point of the failing download show to beyond failure point on the TiVo itself, then refresh listings in kmttg, then enable File-Resume Downloads before downloading.
> NOTE: You should rename already downloaded segment to something else or resume will overwrite.


Ok I will try that. Thanks


----------



## caddyroger

moyekj said:


> Set pause point of the failing download show to beyond failure point on the TiVo itself, then refresh listings in kmttg, then enable File-Resume Downloads before downloading.
> NOTE: You should rename already downloaded segment to something else or resume will overwrite.


I finally got to my computer to check the resume download function. It worked very good. Thanks again.


----------



## AlanH220

moyekj said:


> That looks normal and would not indicate copy protection for kmttg. Of course we don't know what your NPL data has.


Is there anything more I can dump for you that might be helpful?


----------



## moyekj

AlanH220 said:


> Is there anything more I can dump for you that might be helpful?


I added ability to dump RPC data in this beta version of kmttg.jar contained in this zip file.
If you can replace your current kmttg.jar with the one in the above zip file then you can now select a show in NPL table and press R on keyboard to obtain and dump RPC data to message window. Then copy/paste that data to this thread.
(You should of course enable the RPC NPL option that is resulting in copy protect tags before refreshing NPL and doing the above).


----------



## AlanH220

moyekj said:


> I added ability to dump RPC data in this beta version of kmttg.jar contained in this zip file.
> If you can replace your current kmttg.jar with the one in the above zip file then you can now select a show in NPL table and press R on keyboard to obtain and dump RPC data to message window. Then copy/paste that data to this thread.
> (You should of course enable the RPC NPL option that is resulting in copy protect tags before refreshing NPL and doing the above).


I downloaded, installed and tested your beta jar file. What's crazy now is that when I set RPC for NPL on or off - in either the beta version or having reverting back to the "s" version - I no longer get any of the copy protect flags on. I can't explain it. Only thing I did earlier today was to use Mac Disk Utilities to check/repair file permissions.

In any case, everything looks to be working perfectly again with version "s" - will advise if anything goes amiss again.


----------



## reffr

Everything was working fine. I use VideoRedo profiles to encode my files. Then all of a sudden I the VideoRedo profiles do not show up in KMTTG. I tried refreshing, restarting, creating new profiles within VideoRedo. So now, I have to manually batch convert the files. Can you please help me figure out why the profiles no longer show up.

Thanks so much!
Rob


----------



## moyekj

reffr said:


> Everything was working fine. I use VideoRedo profiles to encode my files. Then all of a sudden I the VideoRedo profiles do not show up in KMTTG. I tried refreshing, restarting, creating new profiles within VideoRedo. So now, I have to manually batch convert the files. Can you please help me figure out why the profiles no longer show up.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Rob


 Under kmttg Configure-VideoRedo tab make sure you have the following option enabled:
"Show VideoRedo encoding profiles"

If that is enabled and you're not getting profiles that means kmttg is failing to get profiles from VideoRedo, and there should be a related error message I'd need to see. Also post the exact version of VideoRedo you are using with kmttg.


----------



## lpwcomp

reffr said:


> Everything was working fine. I use VideoRedo profiles to encode my files. Then all of a sudden I the VideoRedo profiles do not show up in KMTTG. I tried refreshing, restarting, creating new profiles within VideoRedo. So now, I have to manually batch convert the files. Can you please help me figure out why the profiles no longer show up.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Rob





moyekj said:


> Under kmttg Configure-VideoRedo tab make sure you have the following option enabled:
> "Show VideoRedo encoding profiles"
> 
> If that is enabled and you're not getting profiles that means kmttg is failing to get profiles from VideoRedo, and there should be a related error message I'd need to see. Also post the exact version of VideoRedo you are using with kmttg.


Recently, my entire VideoReDo folder got moved somehow which of course made the path in kmttg invalid. The desktop icon also stopped working but the one on the taskbar continued to function.

Once I found it and moved it back, I was able to re-enable all the kmttg VideoReDo options.

I have no idea how it happened as I did not do it and I'm the only one who uses this machine.


----------



## ALbino

When browsing the Guide in KMTTG is there a way to choose different times than 11am/11pm? Or a way to change those defaults by editing a file? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## lpwcomp

ALbino said:


> When browsing the Guide in KMTTG is there a way to choose different times than 11am/11pm? Or a way to change those defaults by editing a file? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


It is not "11am/11pm", it is 12 hour blocks starting with the current hour.


----------



## moyekj

ALbino said:


> When browsing the Guide in KMTTG is there a way to choose different times than 11am/11pm? Or a way to change those defaults by editing a file? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


 The "Start" cyclic has 23 entries in 12 hour intervals corresponding to 12 days worth of guide information based on the current time rounded down to nearest hour. Obviously you can change the start time of the 12 hour period by adjusting the Start cyclic.
i.e. If you were to use the Guide function around 2pm then you would see 2pm/2am for next 12 days as your available start points.
So you can only change your start time to be increments of 12 hours ahead of current time.


----------



## ALbino

Ah, well that makes more sense then. Thanks guys.


----------



## wireman121

In the last 2 weeks I've been seeing a lot of shows downloading through kmttg that are missing a bunch of time. For example, last night downloaded Revolution (which is a 1 hour show) but only got 19 minutes of it. kmttg is reporting that the download is completing correctly without any errors. I've been seeing this on about 60% of the stuff its been downloading over the last 2 weeks....Anyone else experiencing this? I'm going to try rebooting the TiVo to see if that clears anything up...


----------



## wireman121

Rebooted TiVo and tried again. I also turned on Check Download Duration option and now I'm getting an error. I am assuming this is the case for the other downloads that have been failing over the last 2 weeks:



Code:


d:\temp\Revolution - Memorial Day_Wed_May_14.mpg: size=2121.02 MB elapsed=0:08:20 (35.58 Mbps)
'Check download duration' option enabled => checking expected vs. actual
(Mismatch tolerance = 200 secs)
Expected duration = 3597 secs
Actual duration = 1163 secs
actual download duration not within expected tolerance => error
Download failed to file: d:\temp\Revolution - Memorial Day_Wed_May_14.mpg
Exit code: 0
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0    31    0    31    0     0    220      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   220
  0    31    0    31    0     0    220      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
  0    31    0 3141k    0     0  2188k      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:-- 3946k
  0    31    0 8285k    0     0  3404k      0 --:--:--  0:00:02 --:--:-- 4615k
  0    31    0 13.5M    0     0  4034k      0 --:--:--  0:00:03 --:--:-- 4957k
  0    31    0 18.6M    0     0  4319k      0 --:--:--  0:00:04 --:--:-- 5047k
  0    31    0 23.8M    0     0  4496k      0 --:--:--  0:00:05 --:--:-- 5095k
  0    31    0 28.1M    0     0  4480k      0 --:--:--  0:00:06 --:--:-- 5137k
  0    31    0 33.0M    0     0  4555k      0 --:--:--  0:00:07 --:--:-- 5115k
  0    31    0 37.7M    0     0  4583k      0 --:--:--  0:00:08 --:--:-- 4960k
  0    31    0 42.0M    0     0  4564k      0 --:--:--  0:00:09 --:--:-- 4781k
  0    31    0 46.8M    0     0  4603k      0 --:--:--  0:00:10 --:--:-- 4718k
  0    31    0 51.9M    0     0  4651k      0 --:--:--  0:00:11 --:--:-- 4871k
  0    31    0 55.9M    0     0  4609k      0 --:--:--  0:00:12 --:--:-- 4690k
  0    31    0 60.4M    0     0  4605k      0 --:--:--  0:00:13 --:--:-- 4642k
  0    31    0 64.4M    0     0  4576k      0 --:--:--  0:00:14 --:--:-- 4597k
  0    31    0 68.6M    0     0  4557k      0 --:--:--  0:00:15 --:--:-- 4461k
  0    31    0 73.6M    0     0  4591k      0 --:--:--  0:00:16 --:--:-- 4454k
  0    31    0 77.8M    0     0  4574k      0 --:--:--  0:00:17 --:--:-- 4484k
  0    31    0 82.8M    0     0  4605k      0 --:--:--  0:00:18 --:--:-- 4606k
  0    31    0 87.1M    0     0  4595k      0 --:--:--  0:00:19 --:--:-- 4649k
  0    31    0 91.1M    0     0  4572k      0 --:--:--  0:00:20 --:--:-- 4618k
  0    31    0 96.8M    0     0  4624k      0 --:--:--  0:00:21 --:--:-- 4734k
  0    31    0  101M    0     0  4636k      0 --:--:--  0:00:22 --:--:-- 4854k
  0    31    0  106M    0     0  4666k      0 --:--:--  0:00:23 --:--:-- 4891k
  0    31    0  111M    0     0  4674k      0 --:--:--  0:00:24 --:--:-- 4982k
  0    31    0  115M    0     0  4668k      0 --:--:--  0:00:25 --:--:-- 5059k
  0    31    0  120M    0     0  4680k      0 --:--:--  0:00:26 --:--:-- 4920k
  0    31    0  125M    0     0  4696k      0 --:--:--  0:00:27 --:--:-- 4966k
  0    31    0  130M    0     0  4689k      0 --:--:--  0:00:28 --:--:-- 4792k
  0    31    0  135M    0     0  4711k      0 --:--:--  0:00:29 --:--:-- 4893k
  0    31    0  139M    0     0  4710k      0 --:--:--  0:00:30 --:--:-- 4924k
  0    31    0  145M    0     0  4726k      0 --:--:--  0:00:31 --:--:-- 4969k
  0    31    0  150M    0     0  4745k      0 --:--:--  0:00:32 --:--:-- 5011k
  0    31    0  154M    0     0  4729k      0 --:--:--  0:00:33 --:--:-- 4962k
  0    31    0  158M    0     0  4715k      0 --:--:--  0:00:34 --:--:-- 4738k
  0    31    0  162M    0     0  4686k      0 --:--:--  0:00:35 --:--:-- 4542k
  0    31    0  166M    0     0  4689k      0 --:--:--  0:00:36 --:--:-- 4456k
  0    31    0  169M    0     0  4650k      0 --:--:--  0:00:37 --:--:-- 4031k
  0    31    0  174M    0     0  4651k      0 --:--:--  0:00:38 --:--:-- 4126k
  0    31    0  178M    0     0  4649k      0 --:--:--  0:00:39 --:--:-- 4190k
  0    31    0  183M    0     0  4637k      0 --:--:--  0:00:40 --:--:-- 4290k
  0    31    0  186M    0     0  4620k      0 --:--:--  0:00:41 --:--:-- 4120k
  0    31    0  190M    0     0  4594k      0 --:--:--  0:00:42 --:--:-- 4179k
  0    31    0  193M    0     0  4550k      0 --:--:--  0:00:43 --:--:-- 3774k
  0    31    0  196M    0     0  4519k      0 --:--:--  0:00:44 --:--:-- 3501k
  0    31    0  198M    0     0  4474k      0 --:--:--  0:00:45 --:--:-- 3158k
  0    31    0  200M    0     0  4431k      0 --:--:--  0:00:46 --:--:-- 2861k
  0    31    0  203M    0     0  4404k      0 --:--:--  0:00:47 --:--:-- 2788k
  0    31    0  207M    0     0  4386k      0 --:--:--  0:00:48 --:--:-- 2959k
  0    31    0  210M    0     0  4353k      0 --:--:--  0:00:49 --:--:-- 2876k
  0    31    0  212M    0     0  4324k      0 --:--:--  0:00:50 --:--:-- 2961k
  0    31    0  215M    0     0  4294k      0 --:--:--  0:00:51 --:--:-- 3020k
  0    31    0  218M    0     0  4263k      0 --:--:--  0:00:52 --:--:-- 2936k
  0    31    0  221M    0     0  4241k      0 --:--:--  0:00:53 --:--:-- 2840k
  0    31    0  224M    0     0  4231k      0 --:--:--  0:00:54 --:--:-- 3027k
  0    31    0  228M    0     0  4224k      0 --:--:--  0:00:55 --:--:-- 3210k
  0    31    0  232M    0     0  4213k      0 --:--:--  0:00:56 --:--:-- 3381k
  0    31    0  234M    0     0  4184k      0 --:--:--  0:00:57 --:--:-- 3355k
  0    31    0  237M    0     0  4161k      0 --:--:--  0:00:58 --:--:-- 3301k
  0    31    0  240M    0     0  4137k      0 --:--:--  0:00:59 --:--:-- 3108k
  0    31    0  243M    0     0  4125k      0 --:--:--  0:01:00 --:--:-- 3032k
  0    31    0  246M    0     0  4102k      0 --:--:--  0:01:01 --:--:-- 2845k
  0    31    0  248M    0     0  4071k      0 --:--:--  0:01:02 --:--:-- 2768k
  0    31    0  250M    0     0  4037k      0 --:--:--  0:01:03 --:--:-- 2585k
  0    31    0  252M    0     0  4010k      0 --:--:--  0:01:04 --:--:-- 2508k
  0    31    0  255M    0     0  3997k      0 --:--:--  0:01:05 --:--:-- 2454k
  0    31    0  258M    0     0  3978k      0 --:--:--  0:01:06 --:--:-- 2454k
  0    31    0  260M    0     0  3956k      0 --:--:--  0:01:07 --:--:-- 2506k
  0    31    0  263M    0     0  3938k      0 --:--:--  0:01:08 --:--:-- 2677k
  0    31    0  265M    0     0  3921k      0 --:--:--  0:01:09 --:--:-- 2762k
  0    31    0  268M    0     0  3903k      0 --:--:--  0:01:10 --:--:-- 2678k
  0    31    0  270M    0     0  3870k      0 --:--:--  0:01:11 --:--:-- 2437k
  0    31    0  273M    0     0  3858k      0 --:--:--  0:01:12 --:--:-- 2551k
  0    31    0  276M    0     0  3854k      0 --:--:--  0:01:13 --:--:-- 2710k
  0    31    0  278M    0     0  3838k      0 --:--:--  0:01:14 --:--:-- 2687k
  0    31    0  281M    0     0  3816k      0 --:--:--  0:01:15 --:--:-- 2586k
  0    31    0  284M    0     0  3805k      0 --:--:--  0:01:16 --:--:-- 2877k
  0    31    0  287M    0     0  3807k      0 --:--:--  0:01:17 --:--:-- 3061k
  0    31    0  291M    0     0  3800k      0 --:--:--  0:01:18 --:--:-- 3009k
  0    31    0  295M    0     0  3805k      0 --:--:--  0:01:19 --:--:-- 3314k
  0    31    0  298M    0     0  3802k      0 --:--:--  0:01:20 --:--:-- 3591k
  0    31    0  302M    0     0  3802k      0 --:--:--  0:01:21 --:--:-- 3751k
  0    31    0  306M    0     0  3805k      0 --:--:--  0:01:22 --:--:-- 3782k
  0    31    0  310M    0     0  3806k      0 --:--:--  0:01:23 --:--:-- 3891k
  0    31    0  312M    0     0  3788k      0 --:--:--  0:01:24 --:--:-- 3526k
  0    31    0  315M    0     0  3777k      0 --:--:--  0:01:25 --:--:-- 3361k
  0    31    0  317M    0     0  3758k      0 --:--:--  0:01:26 --:--:-- 3045k
  0    31    0  320M    0     0  3750k      0 --:--:--  0:01:27 --:--:-- 2835k
  0    31    0  324M    0     0  3753k      0 --:--:--  0:01:28 --:--:-- 2871k
  0    31    0  326M    0     0  3731k      0 --:--:--  0:01:29 --:--:-- 2777k
  0    31    0  328M    0     0  3717k      0 --:--:--  0:01:30 --:--:-- 2698k
  0    31    0  329M    0     0  3692k      0 --:--:--  0:01:31 --:--:-- 2549k
  0    31    0  331M    0     0  3676k      0 --:--:--  0:01:32 --:--:-- 2377k
  0    31    0  334M    0     0  3658k      0 --:--:--  0:01:33 --:--:-- 1999k
  0    31    0  335M    0     0  3637k      0 --:--:--  0:01:34 --:--:-- 1950k
  0    31    0  337M    0     0  3621k      0 --:--:--  0:01:35 --:--:-- 1889k
  0    31    0  340M    0     0  3617k      0 --:--:--  0:01:36 --:--:-- 2246k
  0    31    0  343M    0     0  3610k      0 --:--:--  0:01:37 --:--:-- 2391k
  0    31    0  347M    0     0  3613k      0 --:--:--  0:01:38 --:--:-- 2773k
  0    31    0  350M    0     0  3612k      0 --:--:--  0:01:39 --:--:-- 3147k
  0    31    0  353M    0     0  3608k      0 --:--:--  0:01:40 --:--:-- 3360k
  0    31    0  358M    0     0  3616k      0 --:--:--  0:01:41 --:--:-- 3596k
  0    31    0  361M    0     0  3610k      0 --:--:--  0:01:42 --:--:-- 3628k
  0    31    0  364M    0     0  3609k      0 --:--:--  0:01:43 --:--:-- 3519k
  0    31    0  367M    0     0  3604k      0 --:--:--  0:01:44 --:--:-- 3430k
  0    31    0  370M    0     0  3598k      0 --:--:--  0:01:45 --:--:-- 3391k
  0    31    0  373M    0     0  3590k      0 --:--:--  0:01:46 --:--:-- 3082k
  0    31    0  375M    0     0  3574k      0 --:--:--  0:01:47 --:--:-- 2833k
  0    31    0  377M    0     0  3564k      0 --:--:--  0:01:48 --:--:-- 2629k
  0    31    0  379M    0     0  3548k      0 --:--:--  0:01:49 --:--:-- 2391k
  0    31    0  380M    0     0  3531k      0 --:--:--  0:01:50 --:--:-- 2121k
  0    31    0  382M    0     0  3508k      0 --:--:--  0:01:51 --:--:-- 1780k
  0    31    0  383M    0     0  3488k      0 --:--:--  0:01:52 --:--:-- 1669k
  0    31    0  384M    0     0  3470k      0 --:--:--  0:01:53 --:--:-- 1438k
  0    31    0  386M    0     0  3450k      0 --:--:--  0:01:54 --:--:-- 1382k
  0    31    0  386M    0     0  3432k      0 --:--:--  0:01:55 --:--:-- 1259k
  0    31    0  388M    0     0  3417k      0 --:--:--  0:01:56 --:--:-- 1348k
  0    31    0  389M    0     0  3394k      0 --:--:--  0:01:57 --:--:-- 1315k
  0    31    0  390M    0     0  3381k      0 --:--:--  0:01:58 --:--:-- 1348k
  0    31    0  393M    0     0  3371k      0 --:--:--  0:01:59 --:--:-- 1486k
  0    31    0  395M    0     0  3365k      0 --:--:--  0:02:00 --:--:-- 1804k
  0    31    0  398M    0     0  3360k      0 --:--:--  0:02:01 --:--:-- 2022k
  0    31    0  399M    0     0  3340k      0 --:--:--  0:02:02 --:--:-- 2058k
  0    31    0  400M    0     0  3325k      0 --:--:--  0:02:03 --:--:-- 2021k
  0    31    0  402M    0     0  3309k      0 --:--:--  0:02:04 --:--:-- 1817k
  0    31    0  403M    0     0  3297k      0 --:--:--  0:02:05 --:--:-- 1665k
  0    31    0  406M    0     0  3283k      0 --:--:--  0:02:06 --:--:-- 1498k
  0    31    0  407M    0     0  3271k      0 --:--:--  0:02:07 --:--:-- 1574k
  0    31    0  409M    0     0  3266k      0 --:--:--  0:02:08 --:--:-- 1804k
  0    31    0  411M    0     0  3251k      0 --:--:--  0:02:09 --:--:-- 1838k
  0    31    0  412M    0     0  3240k      0 --:--:--  0:02:10 --:--:-- 1813k
  0    31    0  414M    0     0  3228k      0 --:--:--  0:02:11 --:--:-- 1763k
  0    31    0  416M    0     0  3218k      0 --:--:--  0:02:12 --:--:-- 1838k
  0    31    0  418M    0     0  3209k      0 --:--:--  0:02:13 --:--:-- 1733k
  0    31    0  419M    0     0  3190k      0 --:--:--  0:02:14 --:--:-- 1667k
  0    31    0  420M    0     0  3181k      0 --:--:--  0:02:15 --:--:-- 1636k
  0    31    0  421M    0     0  3160k      0 --:--:--  0:02:16 --:--:-- 1395k
  0    31    0  423M    0     0  3155k      0 --:--:--  0:02:17 --:--:-- 1478k
  0    31    0  427M    0     0  3164k      0 --:--:--  0:02:18 --:--:-- 1968k
  0    31    0  432M    0     0  3175k      0 --:--:--  0:02:19 --:--:-- 2737k
  0    31    0  436M    0     0  3185k      0 --:--:--  0:02:20 --:--:-- 3292k
  0    31    0  441M    0     0  3196k      0 --:--:--  0:02:21 --:--:-- 4190k
  0    31    0  446M    0     0  3207k      0 --:--:--  0:02:22 --:--:-- 4648k
  0    31    0  450M    0     0  3216k      0 --:--:--  0:02:23 --:--:-- 4663k
  0    31    0  455M    0     0  3226k      0 --:--:--  0:02:24 --:--:-- 4666k
  0    31    0  459M    0     0  3234k      0 --:--:--  0:02:25 --:--:-- 4608k
  0    31    0  464M    0     0  3245k      0 --:--:--  0:02:26 --:--:-- 4631k
  0    31    0  468M    0     0  3254k      0 --:--:--  0:02:27 --:--:-- 4576k
  0    31    0  473M    0     0  3267k      0 --:--:--  0:02:28 --:--:-- 4716k
  0    31    0  478M    0     0  3275k      0 --:--:--  0:02:29 --:--:-- 4693k
  0    31    0  482M    0     0  3284k      0 --:--:--  0:02:30 --:--:-- 4739k
  0    31    0  486M    0     0  3286k      0 --:--:--  0:02:31 --:--:-- 4486k
  0    31    0  490M    0     0  3294k      0 --:--:--  0:02:32 --:--:-- 4465k
  0    31    0  495M    0     0  3304k      0 --:--:--  0:02:33 --:--:-- 4412k
  0    31    0  500M    0     0  3315k      0 --:--:--  0:02:34 --:--:-- 4501k
  0    31    0  503M    0     0  3320k      0 --:--:--  0:02:35 --:--:-- 4399k
  0    31    0  508M    0     0  3331k      0 --:--:--  0:02:36 --:--:-- 4698k
  0    31    0  513M    0     0  3342k      0 --:--:--  0:02:37 --:--:-- 4833k
  0    31    0  518M    0     0  3350k      0 --:--:--  0:02:38 --:--:-- 4773k
  0    31    0  522M    0     0  3357k      0 --:--:--  0:02:39 --:--:-- 4649k
  0    31    0  526M    0     0  3360k      0 --:--:--  0:02:40 --:--:-- 4629k
  0    31    0  531M    0     0  3369k      0 --:--:--  0:02:41 --:--:-- 4563k
  0    31    0  536M    0     0  3379k      0 --:--:--  0:02:42 --:--:-- 4519k
  0    31    0  540M    0     0  3387k      0 --:--:--  0:02:43 --:--:-- 4543k
  0    31    0  545M    0     0  3395k      0 --:--:--  0:02:44 --:--:-- 4604k
  0    31    0  550M    0     0  3405k      0 --:--:--  0:02:45 --:--:-- 4846k
  0    31    0  554M    0     0  3413k      0 --:--:--  0:02:46 --:--:-- 4829k
  0    31    0  559M    0     0  3422k      0 --:--:--  0:02:47 --:--:-- 4818k
  0    31    0  564M    0     0  3430k      0 --:--:--  0:02:48 --:--:-- 4835k
  0    31    0  568M    0     0  3434k      0 --:--:--  0:02:49 --:--:-- 4700k
  0    31    0  572M    0     0  3441k      0 --:--:--  0:02:50 --:--:-- 4611k
  0    31    0  577M    0     0  3448k      0 --:--:--  0:02:51 --:--:-- 4619k
  0    31    0  581M    0     0  3454k      0 --:--:--  0:02:52 --:--:-- 4543k
  0    31    0  586M    0     0  3462k      0 --:--:--  0:02:53 --:--:-- 4546k
  0    31    0  590M    0     0  3468k      0 --:--:--  0:02:54 --:--:-- 4657k
  0    31    0  594M    0     0  3472k      0 --:--:--  0:02:55 --:--:-- 4548k
  0    31    0  599M    0     0  3479k      0 --:--:--  0:02:56 --:--:-- 4538k
  0    31    0  603M    0     0  3485k      0 --:--:--  0:02:57 --:--:-- 4539k
  0    31    0  608M    0     0  3492k      0 --:--:--  0:02:58 --:--:-- 4536k
  0    31    0  612M    0     0  3496k      0 --:--:--  0:02:59 --:--:-- 4455k
  0    31    0  617M    0     0  3502k      0 --:--:--  0:03:00 --:--:-- 4555k
  0    31    0  621M    0     0  3508k      0 --:--:--  0:03:01 --:--:-- 4544k
  0    31    0  626M    0     0  3516k      0 --:--:--  0:03:02 --:--:-- 4628k
  0    31    0  631M    0     0  3523k      0 --:--:--  0:03:03 --:--:-- 4617k
  0    31    0  635M    0     0  3529k      0 --:--:--  0:03:04 --:--:-- 4713k
  0    31    0  639M    0     0  3533k      0 --:--:--  0:03:05 --:--:-- 4656k
  0    31    0  645M    0     0  3543k      0 --:--:--  0:03:06 --:--:-- 4803k
  0    31    0  649M    0     0  3550k      0 --:--:--  0:03:07 --:--:-- 4789k
  0    31    0  654M    0     0  3554k      0 --:--:--  0:03:08 --:--:-- 4714k
  0    31    0  659M    0     0  3563k      0 --:--:--  0:03:09 --:--:-- 4810k
  0    31    0  663M    0     0  3566k      0 --:--:--  0:03:10 --:--:-- 4795k
  0    31    0  667M    0     0  3571k      0 --:--:--  0:03:11 --:--:-- 4609k
  0    31    0  672M    0     0  3580k      0 --:--:--  0:03:12 --:--:-- 4696k
  0    31    0  677M    0     0  3586k      0 --:--:--  0:03:13 --:--:-- 4796k
  0    31    0  682M    0     0  3594k      0 --:--:--  0:03:14 --:--:-- 4766k
  0    31    0  687M    0     0  3602k      0 --:--:--  0:03:15 --:--:-- 4977k
  0    31    0  692M    0     0  3608k      0 --:--:--  0:03:16 --:--:-- 5011k
  0    31    0  696M    0     0  3614k      0 --:--:--  0:03:17 --:--:-- 4939k
  0    31    0  701M    0     0  3618k      0 --:--:--  0:03:18 --:--:-- 4841k
  0    31    0  706M    0     0  3625k      0 --:--:--  0:03:19 --:--:-- 4858k
  0    31    0  711M    0     0  3633k      0 --:--:--  0:03:20 --:--:-- 4810k
  0    31    0  716M    0     0  3640k      0 --:--:--  0:03:21 --:--:-- 4905k
  0    31    0  721M    0     0  3647k      0 --:--:--  0:03:22 --:--:-- 4948k
  0    31    0  726M    0     0  3655k      0 --:--:--  0:03:23 --:--:-- 5113k
  0    31    0  731M    0     0  3662k      0 --:--:--  0:03:24 --:--:-- 5101k
  0    31    0  735M    0     0  3668k      0 --:--:--  0:03:25 --:--:-- 5068k
  0    31    0  740M    0     0  3675k      0 --:--:--  0:03:26 --:--:-- 5075k
  0    31    0  745M    0     0  3681k      0 --:--:--  0:03:27 --:--:-- 5045k
  0    31    0  750M    0     0  3688k      0 --:--:--  0:03:28 --:--:-- 5035k
  0    31    0  755M    0     0  3694k      0 --:--:--  0:03:29 --:--:-- 5019k
  0    31    0  760M    0     0  3700k      0 --:--:--  0:03:30 --:--:-- 5032k
  0    31    0  765M    0     0  3707k      0 --:--:--  0:03:31 --:--:-- 5060k
  0    31    0  770M    0     0  3715k      0 --:--:--  0:03:32 --:--:-- 5123k
  0    31    0  775M    0     0  3721k      0 --:--:--  0:03:33 --:--:-- 5116k
  0    31    0  780M    0     0  3727k      0 --:--:--  0:03:34 --:--:-- 5115k
  0    31    0  785M    0     0  3734k      0 --:--:--  0:03:35 --:--:-- 5168k
  0    31    0  790M    0     0  3739k      0 --:--:--  0:03:36 --:--:-- 5082k
  0    31    0  795M    0     0  3745k      0 --:--:--  0:03:37 --:--:-- 5043k
  0    31    0  800M    0     0  3751k      0 --:--:--  0:03:38 --:--:-- 5002k
  0    31    0  805M    0     0  3757k      0 --:--:--  0:03:39 --:--:-- 5025k
  0    31    0  810M    0     0  3764k      0 --:--:--  0:03:40 --:--:-- 5064k
  0    31    0  815M    0     0  3770k      0 --:--:--  0:03:41 --:--:-- 5091k
  0    31    0  820M    0     0  3776k      0 --:--:--  0:03:42 --:--:-- 5098k
  0    31    0  825M    0     0  3781k      0 --:--:--  0:03:43 --:--:-- 5100k
  0    31    0  830M    0     0  3788k      0 --:--:--  0:03:44 --:--:-- 5149k
  0    31    0  835M    0     0  3795k      0 --:--:--  0:03:45 --:--:-- 5160k
  0    31    0  840M    0     0  3799k      0 --:--:--  0:03:46 --:--:-- 5111k
  0    31    0  845M    0     0  3804k      0 --:--:--  0:03:47 --:--:-- 5065k
  0    31    0  849M    0     0  3808k      0 --:--:--  0:03:48 --:--:-- 5036k
  0    31    0  854M    0     0  3813k      0 --:--:--  0:03:49 --:--:-- 4933k
  0    31    0  859M    0     0  3817k      0 --:--:--  0:03:50 --:--:-- 4806k
  0    31    0  863M    0     0  3822k      0 --:--:--  0:03:51 --:--:-- 4838k
  0    31    0  869M    0     0  3828k      0 --:--:--  0:03:52 --:--:-- 4917k
  0    31    0  873M    0     0  3833k      0 --:--:--  0:03:53 --:--:-- 4967k
  0    31    0  878M    0     0  3839k      0 --:--:--  0:03:54 --:--:-- 5046k
  0    31    0  883M    0     0  3844k      0 --:--:--  0:03:55 --:--:-- 5071k
  0    31    0  888M    0     0  3849k      0 --:--:--  0:03:56 --:--:-- 5104k
  0    31    0  893M    0     0  3855k      0 --:--:--  0:03:57 --:--:-- 5085k
  0    31    0  899M    0     0  3861k      0 --:--:--  0:03:58 --:--:-- 5138k
  0    31    0  903M    0     0  3865k      0 --:--:--  0:03:59 --:--:-- 5104k
  0    31    0  908M    0     0  3870k      0 --:--:--  0:04:00 --:--:-- 5124k
  0    31    0  913M    0     0  3876k      0 --:--:--  0:04:01 --:--:-- 5137k
  0    31    0  918M    0     0  3881k      0 --:--:--  0:04:02 --:--:-- 5148k
  0    31    0  924M    0     0  3887k      0 --:--:--  0:04:03 --:--:-- 5137k
  0    31    0  928M    0     0  3891k      0 --:--:--  0:04:04 --:--:-- 5132k
  0    31    0  933M    0     0  3896k      0 --:--:--  0:04:05 --:--:-- 5108k
  0    31    0  938M    0     0  3900k      0 --:--:--  0:04:06 --:--:-- 5062k
  0    31    0  943M    0     0  3902k      0 --:--:--  0:04:07 --:--:-- 4930k
  0    31    0  947M    0     0  3906k      0 --:--:--  0:04:08 --:--:-- 4851k
  0    31    0  952M    0     0  3910k      0 --:--:--  0:04:09 --:--:-- 4835k
  0    31    0  957M    0     0  3914k      0 --:--:--  0:04:10 --:--:-- 4836k
  0    31    0  962M    0     0  3919k      0 --:--:--  0:04:11 --:--:-- 4855k
  0    31    0  967M    0     0  3923k      0 --:--:--  0:04:12 --:--:-- 4951k
  0    31    0  971M    0     0  3927k      0 --:--:--  0:04:13 --:--:-- 4953k
  0    31    0  976M    0     0  3931k      0 --:--:--  0:04:14 --:--:-- 4983k
  0    31    0  981M    0     0  3936k      0 --:--:--  0:04:15 --:--:-- 5029k
  0    31    0  987M    0     0  3941k      0 --:--:--  0:04:16 --:--:-- 5055k
  0    31    0  991M    0     0  3944k      0 --:--:--  0:04:17 --:--:-- 5008k
  0    31    0  997M    0     0  3950k      0 --:--:--  0:04:18 --:--:-- 5144k
  0    31    0 1001M    0     0  3954k      0 --:--:--  0:04:19 --:--:-- 5089k
  0    31    0 1006M    0     0  3956k      0 --:--:--  0:04:20 --:--:-- 4957k
  0    31    0 1011M    0     0  3961k      0 --:--:--  0:04:21 --:--:-- 4989k
  0    31    0 1016M    0     0  3965k      0 --:--:--  0:04:22 --:--:-- 5047k
  0    31    0 1021M    0     0  3969k      0 --:--:--  0:04:23 --:--:-- 4952k
  0    31    0 1025M    0     0  3972k      0 --:--:--  0:04:24 --:--:-- 4931k
  0    31    0 1030M    0     0  3975k      0 --:--:--  0:04:25 --:--:-- 4979k
  0    31    0 1035M    0     0  3977k      0 --:--:--  0:04:26 --:--:-- 4825k
  0    31    0 1040M    0     0  3982k      0 --:--:--  0:04:27 --:--:-- 4842k
  0    31    0 1045M    0     0  3986k      0 --:--:--  0:04:28 --:--:-- 4866k
  0    31    0 1049M    0     0  3990k      0 --:--:--  0:04:29 --:--:-- 4940k
  0    31    0 1054M    0     0  3993k      0 --:--:--  0:04:30 --:--:-- 4925k
  0    31    0 1059M    0     0  3996k      0 --:--:--  0:04:31 --:--:-- 4990k
  0    31    0 1064M    0     0  4000k      0 --:--:--  0:04:32 --:--:-- 4957k
  0    31    0 1069M    0     0  4003k      0 --:--:--  0:04:33 --:--:-- 4931k
  0    31    0 1073M    0     0  4007k      0 --:--:--  0:04:34 --:--:-- 4893k
  0    31    0 1078M    0     0  4011k      0 --:--:--  0:04:35 --:--:-- 4979k
  0    31    0 1083M    0     0  4014k      0 --:--:--  0:04:36 --:--:-- 4997k
  0    31    0 1088M    0     0  4017k      0 --:--:--  0:04:37 --:--:-- 4948k
  0    31    0 1093M    0     0  4021k      0 --:--:--  0:04:38 --:--:-- 4963k
  0    31    0 1098M    0     0  4024k      0 --:--:--  0:04:39 --:--:-- 5009k
  0    31    0 1103M    0     0  4028k      0 --:--:--  0:04:40 --:--:-- 4981k
  0    31    0 1108M    0     0  4031k      0 --:--:--  0:04:41 --:--:-- 4990k
  0    31    0 1113M    0     0  4035k      0 --:--:--  0:04:42 --:--:-- 5057k
  0    31    0 1118M    0     0  4039k      0 --:--:--  0:04:43 --:--:-- 5054k
  0    31    0 1122M    0     0  4043k      0 --:--:--  0:04:44 --:--:-- 5058k
  0    31    0 1126M    0     0  4040k      0 --:--:--  0:04:45 --:--:-- 4743k
  0    31    0 1129M    0     0  4037k      0 --:--:--  0:04:46 --:--:-- 4340k
  0    31    0 1132M    0     0  4033k      0 --:--:--  0:04:47 --:--:-- 3916k
  0    31    0 1136M    0     0  4035k      0 --:--:--  0:04:48 --:--:-- 3841k
  0    31    0 1141M    0     0  4038k      0 --:--:--  0:04:49 --:--:-- 3792k
  0    31    0 1146M    0     0  4041k      0 --:--:--  0:04:50 --:--:-- 4053k
  0    31    0 1151M    0     0  4044k      0 --:--:--  0:04:51 --:--:-- 4484k
  0    31    0 1155M    0     0  4047k      0 --:--:--  0:04:52 --:--:-- 4857k
  0    31    0 1160M    0     0  4050k      0 --:--:--  0:04:53 --:--:-- 4897k
  0    31    0 1165M    0     0  4055k      0 --:--:--  0:04:54 --:--:-- 5000k
  0    31    0 1170M    0     0  4058k      0 --:--:--  0:04:55 --:--:-- 5074k
  0    31    0 1175M    0     0  4060k      0 --:--:--  0:04:56 --:--:-- 4976k
  0    31    0 1180M    0     0  4063k      0 --:--:--  0:04:57 --:--:-- 4972k
  0    31    0 1184M    0     0  4063k      0 --:--:--  0:04:58 --:--:-- 4847k
  0    31    0 1189M    0     0  4066k      0 --:--:--  0:04:59 --:--:-- 4764k
  0    31    0 1194M    0     0  4069k      0 --:--:--  0:05:00 --:--:-- 4735k
  0    31    0 1198M    0     0  4072k      0 --:--:--  0:05:01 --:--:-- 4803k
  0    31    0 1203M    0     0  4076k      0 --:--:--  0:05:02 --:--:-- 4861k
  0    31    0 1208M    0     0  4079k      0 --:--:--  0:05:03 --:--:-- 4979k
  0    31    0 1213M    0     0  4081k      0 --:--:--  0:05:04 --:--:-- 4973k
  0    31    0 1218M    0     0  4085k      0 --:--:--  0:05:05 --:--:-- 5011k
  0    31    0 1223M    0     0  4088k      0 --:--:--  0:05:06 --:--:-- 5030k
  0    31    0 1228M    0     0  4091k      0 --:--:--  0:05:07 --:--:-- 4981k
  0    31    0 1232M    0     0  4092k      0 --:--:--  0:05:08 --:--:-- 4935k
  0    31    0 1237M    0     0  4096k      0 --:--:--  0:05:09 --:--:-- 4963k
  0    31    0 1242M    0     0  4097k      0 --:--:--  0:05:10 --:--:-- 4826k
  0    31    0 1247M    0     0  4101k      0 --:--:--  0:05:11 --:--:-- 4882k
  0    31    0 1252M    0     0  4104k      0 --:--:--  0:05:12 --:--:-- 4907k
  0    31    0 1256M    0     0  4105k      0 --:--:--  0:05:13 --:--:-- 4897k
  0    31    0 1261M    0     0  4108k      0 --:--:--  0:05:14 --:--:-- 4870k
  0    31    0 1266M    0     0  4111k      0 --:--:--  0:05:15 --:--:-- 5010k
  0    31    0 1271M    0     0  4114k      0 --:--:--  0:05:16 --:--:-- 4934k
  0    31    0 1276M    0     0  4117k      0 --:--:--  0:05:17 --:--:-- 4955k
  0    31    0 1281M    0     0  4120k      0 --:--:--  0:05:18 --:--:-- 5045k
  0    31    0 1286M    0     0  4123k      0 --:--:--  0:05:19 --:--:-- 5081k
  0    31    0 1290M    0     0  4125k      0 --:--:--  0:05:20 --:--:-- 5002k
  0    31    0 1295M    0     0  4128k      0 --:--:--  0:05:21 --:--:-- 5024k
  0    31    0 1300M    0     0  4131k      0 --:--:--  0:05:22 --:--:-- 4995k
  0    31    0 1305M    0     0  4133k      0 --:--:--  0:05:23 --:--:-- 4976k
  0    31    0 1310M    0     0  4137k      0 --:--:--  0:05:24 --:--:-- 5024k
  0    31    0 1315M    0     0  4140k      0 --:--:--  0:05:25 --:--:-- 5091k
  0    31    0 1320M    0     0  4143k      0 --:--:--  0:05:26 --:--:-- 5080k
  0    31    0 1325M    0     0  4146k      0 --:--:--  0:05:27 --:--:-- 5146k
  0    31    0 1330M    0     0  4149k      0 --:--:--  0:05:28 --:--:-- 5140k
  0    31    0 1335M    0     0  4152k      0 --:--:--  0:05:29 --:--:-- 5099k
  0    31    0 1340M    0     0  4155k      0 --:--:--  0:05:30 --:--:-- 5139k
  0    31    0 1346M    0     0  4159k      0 --:--:--  0:05:31 --:--:-- 5220k
  0    31    0 1351M    0     0  4161k      0 --:--:--  0:05:32 --:--:-- 5156k
  0    31    0 1356M    0     0  4166k      0 --:--:--  0:05:33 --:--:-- 5276k
  0    31    0 1361M    0     0  4168k      0 --:--:--  0:05:34 --:--:-- 5241k
  0    31    0 1366M    0     0  4170k      0 --:--:--  0:05:35 --:--:-- 5136k
  0    31    0 1371M    0     0  4173k      0 --:--:--  0:05:36 --:--:-- 5104k
  0    31    0 1375M    0     0  4174k      0 --:--:--  0:05:37 --:--:-- 5035k
  0    31    0 1379M    0     0  4172k      0 --:--:--  0:05:38 --:--:-- 4604k
  0    31    0 1382M    0     0  4170k      0 --:--:--  0:05:39 --:--:-- 4303k
  0    31    0 1386M    0     0  4170k      0 --:--:--  0:05:40 --:--:-- 4210k
  0    31    0 1391M    0     0  4172k      0 --:--:--  0:05:41 --:--:-- 4126k
  0    31    0 1396M    0     0  4175k      0 --:--:--  0:05:42 --:--:-- 4201k
  0    31    0 1401M    0     0  4178k      0 --:--:--  0:05:43 --:--:-- 4594k
  0    31    0 1406M    0     0  4182k      0 --:--:--  0:05:44 --:--:-- 4993k
  0    31    0 1411M    0     0  4185k      0 --:--:--  0:05:45 --:--:-- 5184k
  0    31    0 1416M    0     0  4187k      0 --:--:--  0:05:46 --:--:-- 5167k
  0    31    0 1421M    0     0  4189k      0 --:--:--  0:05:47 --:--:-- 5162k
  0    31    0 1426M    0     0  4191k      0 --:--:--  0:05:48 --:--:-- 5060k
  0    31    0 1431M    0     0  4194k      0 --:--:--  0:05:49 --:--:-- 5008k
  0    31    0 1436M    0     0  4196k      0 --:--:--  0:05:50 --:--:-- 4947k
  0    31    0 1441M    0     0  4198k      0 --:--:--  0:05:51 --:--:-- 5007k
  0    31    0 1445M    0     0  4201k      0 --:--:--  0:05:52 --:--:-- 5029k
  0    31    0 1450M    0     0  4203k      0 --:--:--  0:05:53 --:--:-- 5064k
  0    31    0 1456M    0     0  4206k      0 --:--:--  0:05:54 --:--:-- 5094k
  0    31    0 1460M    0     0  4208k      0 --:--:--  0:05:55 --:--:-- 5052k
  0    31    0 1466M    0     0  4211k      0 --:--:--  0:05:56 --:--:-- 5118k
  0    31    0 1470M    0     0  4213k      0 --:--:--  0:05:57 --:--:-- 5044k
  0    31    0 1474M    0     0  4213k      0 --:--:--  0:05:58 --:--:-- 4871k
  0    31    0 1479M    0     0  4215k      0 --:--:--  0:05:59 --:--:-- 4840k
  0    31    0 1484M    0     0  4219k      0 --:--:--  0:06:00 --:--:-- 4972k
  0    31    0 1490M    0     0  4221k      0 --:--:--  0:06:01 --:--:-- 4918k
  0    31    0 1494M    0     0  4223k      0 --:--:--  0:06:02 --:--:-- 4976k
  0    31    0 1499M    0     0  4224k      0 --:--:--  0:06:03 --:--:-- 5082k
  0    31    0 1504M    0     0  4227k      0 --:--:--  0:06:04 --:--:-- 5072k
  0    31    0 1509M    0     0  4229k      0 --:--:--  0:06:05 --:--:-- 4980k
  0    31    0 1514M    0     0  4231k      0 --:--:--  0:06:06 --:--:-- 4946k
  0    31    0 1519M    0     0  4233k      0 --:--:--  0:06:07 --:--:-- 4958k
  0    31    0 1524M    0     0  4236k      0 --:--:--  0:06:08 --:--:-- 5045k
  0    31    0 1528M    0     0  4237k      0 --:--:--  0:06:09 --:--:-- 4984k
  0    31    0 1533M    0     0  4238k      0 --:--:--  0:06:10 --:--:-- 4931k
  0    31    0 1538M    0     0  4240k      0 --:--:--  0:06:11 --:--:-- 4922k
  0    31    0 1543M    0     0  4243k      0 --:--:--  0:06:12 --:--:-- 4937k
  0    31    0 1548M    0     0  4245k      0 --:--:--  0:06:13 --:--:-- 4909k
  0    31    0 1552M    0     0  4247k      0 --:--:--  0:06:14 --:--:-- 4933k
  0    31    0 1558M    0     0  4249k      0 --:--:--  0:06:15 --:--:-- 5044k
  0    31    0 1562M    0     0  4250k      0 --:--:--  0:06:16 --:--:-- 5006k
  0    31    0 1567M    0     0  4251k      0 --:--:--  0:06:17 --:--:-- 4896k
  0    31    0 1572M    0     0  4253k      0 --:--:--  0:06:18 --:--:-- 4913k
  0    31    0 1576M    0     0  4255k      0 --:--:--  0:06:19 --:--:-- 4875k
  0    31    0 1581M    0     0  4256k      0 --:--:--  0:06:20 --:--:-- 4786k
  0    31    0 1586M    0     0  4258k      0 --:--:--  0:06:21 --:--:-- 4824k
  0    31    0 1591M    0     0  4260k      0 --:--:--  0:06:22 --:--:-- 4929k
  0    31    0 1595M    0     0  4261k      0 --:--:--  0:06:23 --:--:-- 4865k
  0    31    0 1601M    0     0  4264k      0 --:--:--  0:06:24 --:--:-- 4968k
  0    31    0 1605M    0     0  4266k      0 --:--:--  0:06:25 --:--:-- 5029k
  0    31    0 1611M    0     0  4269k      0 --:--:--  0:06:26 --:--:-- 5093k
  0    31    0 1616M    0     0  4271k      0 --:--:--  0:06:27 --:--:-- 5109k
  0    31    0 1621M    0     0  4273k      0 --:--:--  0:06:28 --:--:-- 5196k
  0    31    0 1625M    0     0  4274k      0 --:--:--  0:06:29 --:--:-- 5054k
  0    31    0 1630M    0     0  4277k      0 --:--:--  0:06:30 --:--:-- 5085k
  0    31    0 1635M    0     0  4279k      0 --:--:--  0:06:31 --:--:-- 5069k
  0    31    0 1640M    0     0  4280k      0 --:--:--  0:06:32 --:--:-- 5005k
  0    31    0 1645M    0     0  4283k      0 --:--:--  0:06:33 --:--:-- 4993k
  0    31    0 1650M    0     0  4285k      0 --:--:--  0:06:34 --:--:-- 5110k
  0    31    0 1655M    0     0  4287k      0 --:--:--  0:06:35 --:--:-- 5062k
  0    31    0 1660M    0     0  4289k      0 --:--:--  0:06:36 --:--:-- 5084k
  0    31    0 1665M    0     0  4291k      0 --:--:--  0:06:37 --:--:-- 5103k
  0    31    0 1670M    0     0  4293k      0 --:--:--  0:06:38 --:--:-- 5085k
  0    31    0 1674M    0     0  4292k      0 --:--:--  0:06:39 --:--:-- 4843k
  0    31    0 1679M    0     0  4294k      0 --:--:--  0:06:40 --:--:-- 4887k
  0    31    0 1684M    0     0  4295k      0 --:--:--  0:06:41 --:--:-- 4794k
  0    31    0 1689M    0     0  4298k      0 --:--:--  0:06:42 --:--:-- 4890k
  0    31    0 1694M    0     0  4301k      0 --:--:--  0:06:43 --:--:-- 4985k
  0    31    0 1700M    0     0  4304k      0 --:--:--  0:06:44 --:--:-- 5288k
  0    31    0 1705M    0     0  4306k      0 --:--:--  0:06:45 --:--:-- 5267k
  0    31    0 1709M    0     0  4306k      0 --:--:--  0:06:46 --:--:-- 5120k
  0    31    0 1713M    0     0  4306k      0 --:--:--  0:06:47 --:--:-- 4915k
  0    31    0 1717M    0     0  4306k      0 --:--:--  0:06:48 --:--:-- 4698k
  0    31    0 1721M    0     0  4305k      0 --:--:--  0:06:49 --:--:-- 4378k
  0    31    0 1725M    0     0  4305k      0 --:--:--  0:06:50 --:--:-- 4200k
  0    31    0 1729M    0     0  4304k      0 --:--:--  0:06:51 --:--:-- 4211k
  0    31    0 1734M    0     0  4305k      0 --:--:--  0:06:52 --:--:-- 4245k
  0    31    0 1739M    0     0  4308k      0 --:--:--  0:06:53 --:--:-- 4430k
  0    31    0 1744M    0     0  4310k      0 --:--:--  0:06:54 --:--:-- 4744k
  0    31    0 1749M    0     0  4312k      0 --:--:--  0:06:55 --:--:-- 4927k
  0    31    0 1754M    0     0  4315k      0 --:--:--  0:06:56 --:--:-- 5164k
  0    31    0 1759M    0     0  4315k      0 --:--:--  0:06:57 --:--:-- 5153k
  0    31    0 1763M    0     0  4315k      0 --:--:--  0:06:58 --:--:-- 4921k
  0    31    0 1768M    0     0  4317k      0 --:--:--  0:06:59 --:--:-- 4842k
  0    31    0 1772M    0     0  4318k      0 --:--:--  0:07:00 --:--:-- 4773k
  0    31    0 1778M    0     0  4320k      0 --:--:--  0:07:01 --:--:-- 4738k
  0    31    0 1782M    0     0  4321k      0 --:--:--  0:07:02 --:--:-- 4841k
  0    31    0 1787M    0     0  4323k      0 --:--:--  0:07:03 --:--:-- 4973k
  0    31    0 1792M    0     0  4324k      0 --:--:--  0:07:04 --:--:-- 4907k
  0    31    0 1795M    0     0  4322k      0 --:--:--  0:07:05 --:--:-- 4680k
  0    31    0 1799M    0     0  4320k      0 --:--:--  0:07:06 --:--:-- 4310k
  0    31    0 1802M    0     0  4318k      0 --:--:--  0:07:07 --:--:-- 4046k
  0    31    0 1806M    0     0  4318k      0 --:--:--  0:07:08 --:--:-- 3893k
  0    31    0 1811M    0     0  4319k      0 --:--:--  0:07:09 --:--:-- 3959k
  0    31    0 1816M    0     0  4321k      0 --:--:--  0:07:10 --:--:-- 4187k
  0    31    0 1820M    0     0  4321k      0 --:--:--  0:07:11 --:--:-- 4476k
  0    31    0 1824M    0     0  4320k      0 --:--:--  0:07:12 --:--:-- 4502k
  0    31    0 1829M    0     0  4321k      0 --:--:--  0:07:13 --:--:-- 4575k
  0    31    0 1833M    0     0  4322k      0 --:--:--  0:07:14 --:--:-- 4530k
  0    31    0 1838M    0     0  4324k      0 --:--:--  0:07:15 --:--:-- 4583k
  0    31    0 1843M    0     0  4325k      0 --:--:--  0:07:16 --:--:-- 4670k
  0    31    0 1848M    0     0  4326k      0 --:--:--  0:07:17 --:--:-- 4852k
  0    31    0 1853M    0     0  4329k      0 --:--:--  0:07:18 --:--:-- 5045k
  0    31    0 1858M    0     0  4330k      0 --:--:--  0:07:19 --:--:-- 5043k
  0    31    0 1862M    0     0  4330k      0 --:--:--  0:07:20 --:--:-- 4905k
  0    31    0 1865M    0     0  4326k      0 --:--:--  0:07:21 --:--:-- 4387k
  0    31    0 1869M    0     0  4327k      0 --:--:--  0:07:22 --:--:-- 4352k
  0    31    0 1874M    0     0  4327k      0 --:--:--  0:07:23 --:--:-- 4179k
  0    31    0 1878M    0     0  4327k      0 --:--:--  0:07:24 --:--:-- 4081k
  0    31    0 1882M    0     0  4326k      0 --:--:--  0:07:25 --:--:-- 3957k
  0    31    0 1885M    0     0  4325k      0 --:--:--  0:07:26 --:--:-- 4235k
  0    31    0 1889M    0     0  4323k      0 --:--:--  0:07:27 --:--:-- 3991k
  0    31    0 1892M    0     0  4321k      0 --:--:--  0:07:28 --:--:-- 3725k
  0    31    0 1896M    0     0  4321k      0 --:--:--  0:07:29 --:--:-- 3755k
  0    31    0 1901M    0     0  4321k      0 --:--:--  0:07:30 --:--:-- 3894k
  0    31    0 1905M    0     0  4322k      0 --:--:--  0:07:31 --:--:-- 4004k
  0    31    0 1909M    0     0  4322k      0 --:--:--  0:07:32 --:--:-- 4261k
  0    31    0 1914M    0     0  4322k      0 --:--:--  0:07:33 --:--:-- 4485k
  0    31    0 1919M    0     0  4324k      0 --:--:--  0:07:34 --:--:-- 4592k
  0    31    0 1923M    0     0  4324k      0 --:--:--  0:07:35 --:--:-- 4593k
  0    31    0 1928M    0     0  4326k      0 --:--:--  0:07:36 --:--:-- 4741k
  0    31    0 1933M    0     0  4328k      0 --:--:--  0:07:37 --:--:-- 4804k
  0    31    0 1938M    0     0  4329k      0 --:--:--  0:07:38 --:--:-- 4941k
  0    31    0 1941M    0     0  4327k      0 --:--:--  0:07:39 --:--:-- 4606k
  0    31    0 1944M    0     0  4325k      0 --:--:--  0:07:40 --:--:-- 4387k
  0    31    0 1947M    0     0  4322k      0 --:--:--  0:07:41 --:--:-- 3947k
  0    31    0 1951M    0     0  4321k      0 --:--:--  0:07:42 --:--:-- 3685k
  0    31    0 1954M    0     0  4318k      0 --:--:--  0:07:43 --:--:-- 3333k
  0    31    0 1958M    0     0  4318k      0 --:--:--  0:07:44 --:--:-- 3485k
  0    31    0 1962M    0     0  4318k      0 --:--:--  0:07:45 --:--:-- 3675k
  0    31    0 1966M    0     0  4317k      0 --:--:--  0:07:46 --:--:-- 3853k
  0    31    0 1970M    0     0  4316k      0 --:--:--  0:07:47 --:--:-- 3909k
  0    31    0 1974M    0     0  4315k      0 --:--:--  0:07:48 --:--:-- 4003k
  0    31    0 1978M    0     0  4315k      0 --:--:--  0:07:49 --:--:-- 4050k
  0    31    0 1982M    0     0  4315k      0 --:--:--  0:07:50 --:--:-- 4070k
  0    31    0 1987M    0     0  4317k      0 --:--:--  0:07:51 --:--:-- 4310k
  0    31    0 1992M    0     0  4318k      0 --:--:--  0:07:52 --:--:-- 4489k
  0    31    0 1997M    0     0  4320k      0 --:--:--  0:07:53 --:--:-- 4753k
  0    31    0 2002M    0     0  4321k      0 --:--:--  0:07:54 --:--:-- 4853k
  0    31    0 2006M    0     0  4322k      0 --:--:--  0:07:55 --:--:-- 4949k
  0    31    0 2011M    0     0  4323k      0 --:--:--  0:07:56 --:--:-- 4907k
  0    31    0 2016M    0     0  4325k      0 --:--:--  0:07:57 --:--:-- 4950k
  0    31    0 2021M    0     0  4326k      0 --:--:--  0:07:58 --:--:-- 4923k
  0    31    0 2026M    0     0  4327k      0 --:--:--  0:07:59 --:--:-- 4947k
  0    31    0 2030M    0     0  4328k      0 --:--:--  0:08:00 --:--:-- 4923k
  0    31    0 2035M    0     0  4330k      0 --:--:--  0:08:01 --:--:-- 4966k
  0    31    0 2040M    0     0  4331k      0 --:--:--  0:08:02 --:--:-- 4929k
  0    31    0 2045M    0     0  4332k      0 --:--:--  0:08:03 --:--:-- 4933k
  0    31    0 2049M    0     0  4333k      0 --:--:--  0:08:04 --:--:-- 4858k
  0    31    0 2054M    0     0  4333k      0 --:--:--  0:08:05 --:--:-- 4774k
  0    31    0 2059M    0     0  4334k      0 --:--:--  0:08:06 --:--:-- 4760k
  0    31    0 2063M    0     0  4335k      0 --:--:--  0:08:07 --:--:-- 4743k
  0    31    0 2068M    0     0  4336k      0 --:--:--  0:08:08 --:--:-- 4650k
  0    31    0 2072M    0     0  4337k      0 --:--:--  0:08:09 --:--:-- 4713k
  0    31    0 2077M    0     0  4337k      0 --:--:--  0:08:10 --:--:-- 4754k
  0    31    0 2082M    0     0  4339k      0 --:--:--  0:08:11 --:--:-- 4762k
  0    31    0 2086M    0     0  4339k      0 --:--:--  0:08:12 --:--:-- 4703k
  0    31    0 2091M    0     0  4340k      0 --:--:--  0:08:13 --:--:-- 4793k
  0    31    0 2096M    0     0  4342k      0 --:--:--  0:08:14 --:--:-- 4825k
  0    31    0 2101M    0     0  4343k      0 --:--:--  0:08:15 --:--:-- 4901k
  0    31    0 2106M    0     0  4344k      0 --:--:--  0:08:16 --:--:-- 4915k
  0    31    0 2111M    0     0  4345k      0 --:--:--  0:08:17 --:--:-- 4965k
  0    31    0 2116M    0     0  4347k      0 --:--:--  0:08:18 --:--:-- 5040k
  0    31    0 2121M    0     0  4349k      0 --:--:--  0:08:19 --:--:-- 5127k
Encryption by QUALCOMM ;)

End of File
Removed failed download file: d:\temp\Revolution - Memorial Day_Wed_May_14.mpg
Revolution - Memorial Day_Wed_May_14.mpg: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 25 seconds.


----------



## steve614

Seems to me you might be encountering the download corruption problem.

Check the original file on the Tivo: look for the spot where your download stops. Do you see any sort of corruption (pixilation, audio/video dropouts, etc.) at that point?

Workaround: On the original file on the Tivo, play the video past the point where the download stops and pause to set a pause point.
In kmttg, go to the File menu and check "resume downloads", and start download.
Note: you will need an editing program to "stitch" back together the whole show.


----------



## moyekj

wireman121, I would try turning off combined download/decrypt to see if that helps as it seems you may have that turned on.


----------



## wireman121

I've had download decrypt on since it was first introduced and haven't experienced this problem nearly as often. Usually once a month at most (which is probably 1 out of every 50 downloads on average)

I will check for pixilation, but this seems to be occurring WAY more in the last few weeks than normal. If I'm the only one then I'll have to go through my stuff and see what's changed.


----------



## SiB57

I've seen this too, wireman, much more lately. Though, for me, a reboot of the TiVo fixed it for NEW recordings. I was getting about 1 out of ever 4 downloads (and I do 4-10 shows a day) fail before rebooting the TiVo and haven't had any fail since rebooting. But the reboot didn't fix any of the shows that had already been recorded, they were just "lost" to me in terms of archiving because the recordings themselves were messed up. My guess it that the TiVo just needed a reboot which fixed new recordings, so maybe you're okay going forward?


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj,

I don't know if you're still monitoring the "My gripes about the Roamio Plus " thread, but while checking out autotune to see if could be used to accomplish one of the OP's goals, I discovered that it only supports 2 tuners.

Also, the flyover help suggests using music channels. At least on my system (Comcast digital), those get recorded.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> moyekj,
> 
> I don't know if you're still monitoring the "My gripes about the Roamio Plus " thread, but while checking out autotune to see if could be used to accomplish one of the OP's goals, I discovered that it only supports 2 tuners.
> 
> Also, the flyover help suggests using music channels. At least on my system (Comcast digital), those get recorded.


 With recent TiVo hardware autotune is unnecessary/obsolete. I've ignored that functionality for years now but it may still be of some value to series 3 users which is why I've left it there. The music channels generally have much lower bit rates than normal channels since it's just audio plus slowly changing pictures, so it did used to help free up resources on my series 3 units when tuned to them.


----------



## BankZ

So, I have been getting java exceptions on the mac for a while. I had thought it was related to themes, then I thought it was related to deleting shows. I have narrowed it down more. Its related to right clicking on a show and hovering over the menu items. After that I start getting: java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 22 >= 0


----------



## moyekj

Can't reproduce on Windows or Linux. I think you've posted the full stack trace before and there was nothing in the trace pointing specifically to kmttg code as a starting point which would indicate it's a Mac Java specific issue. Post the full stack trace again to see if there are any clues in there, but from what I recall there was nothing obvious.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> With recent TiVo hardware autotune is unnecessary/obsolete. I've ignored that functionality for years now but it may still be of some value to series 3 users which is why I've left it there. The music channels generally have much lower bit rates than normal channels since it's just audio plus slowly changing pictures, so it did used to help free up resources on my series 3 units when tuned to them.


Ah. Makes sense. Personally,I think that what the OP wants is silly but who am I to judge?


----------



## BankZ

moyekj said:


> Can't reproduce on Windows or Linux. I think you've posted the full stack trace before and there was nothing in the trace pointing specifically to kmttg code as a starting point which would indicate it's a Mac Java specific issue. Post the full stack trace again to see if there are any clues in there, but from what I recall there was nothing obvious.


java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 15 >= 0
at java.util.Vector.elementAt(Vector.java:470)
at javax.swing.table.DefaultTableModel.getValueAt(DefaultTableModel.java:649)
at org.jdesktop.swingx.JXTable.getValueAt(Unknown Source)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.nplTable$ColorColumnRenderer.getTableCellRendererComponent(nplTable.java:372)
at javax.swing.JTable$AccessibleJTable.getAccessibleChild(JTable.java:7039)
at javax.swing.JTable$AccessibleJTable.getAccessibleAt(JTable.java:7426)
at javax.swing.JTable$AccessibleJTable.valueChanged(JTable.java:6939)
at javax.swing.DefaultListSelectionModel.fireValueChanged(DefaultListSelectionModel.java:184)
at javax.swing.DefaultListSelectionModel.fireValueChanged(DefaultListSelectionModel.java:164)
at javax.swing.DefaultListSelectionModel.fireValueChanged(DefaultListSelectionModel.java:211)
at javax.swing.DefaultListSelectionModel.removeIndexInterval(DefaultListSelectionModel.java:677)
at javax.swing.JTable.tableRowsDeleted(JTable.java:4509)
at javax.swing.JTable.tableChanged(JTable.java:4412)
at org.jdesktop.swingx.JXTable.tableChanged(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.table.AbstractTableModel.fireTableChanged(AbstractTableModel.java:296)
at javax.swing.table.AbstractTableModel.fireTableRowsDeleted(AbstractTableModel.java:261)
at javax.swing.table.DefaultTableModel.setNumRows(DefaultTableModel.java:321)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.nplTable.clear(nplTable.java:1212)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.nplTable.displayFlatStructure(nplTable.java:855)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.nplTable.RefreshNowPlaying(nplTable.java:835)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.nplTable.MouseClicked(nplTable.java:435)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.nplTable.access$000(nplTable.java:50)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.nplTable$1.mouseClicked(nplTable.java:87)
at java.awt.AWTEventMulticaster.mouseClicked(AWTEventMulticaster.java:270)
at java.awt.AWTEventMulticaster.mouseClicked(AWTEventMulticaster.java:269)
at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Component.java:6508)
at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(JComponent.java:3320)
at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Component.java:6270)
at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Container.java:2229)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:4861)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2287)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4687)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Container.java:4832)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Container.java:4501)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Container.java:4422)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2273)
at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Window.java:2719)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4687)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:735)
at java.awt.EventQueue.access$200(EventQueue.java:103)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:694)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:692)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:76)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:87)
at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(EventQueue.java:708)
at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(EventQueue.java:706)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:76)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:705)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:242)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:161)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:150)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:146)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:138)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:91)

java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 15 >= 0
at java.util.Vector.elementAt(Vector.java:470)
at javax.swing.table.DefaultTableModel.getValueAt(DefaultTableModel.java:649)
at org.jdesktop.swingx.JXTable.getValueAt(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JTable.prepareRenderer(JTable.java:5719)
at org.jdesktop.swingx.JXTable.prepareRenderer(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicTableUI.paintCell(BasicTableUI.java:2114)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicTableUI.paintCells(BasicTableUI.java:2016)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicTableUI.paint(BasicTableUI.java:1812)
at javax.swing.plaf.ComponentUI.update(ComponentUI.java:161)
at javax.swing.JComponent.paintComponent(JComponent.java:778)
at javax.swing.JComponent.paint(JComponent.java:1054)
at javax.swing.JComponent.paintChildren(JComponent.java:887)
at javax.swing.JComponent.paint(JComponent.java:1063)
at javax.swing.JViewport.paint(JViewport.java:731)
at javax.swing.JComponent.paintChildren(JComponent.java:887)
at javax.swing.JComponent.paint(JComponent.java:1063)
at javax.swing.JComponent.paintToOffscreen(JComponent.java:5219)
at javax.swing.RepaintManager$PaintManager.paintDoubleBuffered(RepaintManager.java:1529)
at javax.swing.RepaintManager$PaintManager.paint(RepaintManager.java:1452)
at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paint(RepaintManager.java:1249)
at javax.swing.JComponent._paintImmediately(JComponent.java:5167)
at javax.swing.JComponent.paintImmediately(JComponent.java:4978)
at javax.swing.RepaintManager$3.run(RepaintManager.java:808)
at javax.swing.RepaintManager$3.run(RepaintManager.java:796)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:76)
at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(RepaintManager.java:796)
at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(RepaintManager.java:769)
at javax.swing.RepaintManager.prePaintDirtyRegions(RepaintManager.java:718)
at javax.swing.RepaintManager.access$1100(RepaintManager.java:62)
at javax.swing.RepaintManager$ProcessingRunnable.run(RepaintManager.java:1677)
at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(InvocationEvent.java:312)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:733)
at java.awt.EventQueue.access$200(EventQueue.java:103)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:694)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:692)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:76)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:703)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:242)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:161)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:150)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:146)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:138)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:91)


----------



## moyekj

Well at least the 1st one pointed to a trigger point in kmttg where problem is happening, though since it's not reproducible for me on Windows or Linux I don't think there's something wrong with the code. In any case, I added error trap in that location that doesn't do anything (and hence will suppress the stack trace) with the assumption nothing bad is actually happening other than the stack trace error message. You can try out kmttg.jar in this zip file to see if it helps:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdET1BuaGZfZDVjTzg/edit?usp=sharing

For 2nd stack trace you posted there's no kmttg trigger point listed so unless it's related to the 1st one then don't know where that one is coming from.


----------



## BankZ

moyekj said:


> Well at least the 1st one pointed to a trigger point in kmttg where problem is happening, though since it's not reproducible for me on Windows or Linux I don't think there's something wrong with the code. In any case, I added error trap in that location that doesn't do anything (and hence will suppress the stack trace) with the assumption nothing bad is actually happening other than the stack trace error message. You can try out kmttg.jar in this zip file to see if it helps:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdET1BuaGZfZDVjTzg/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> For 2nd stack trace you posted there's no kmttg trigger point listed so unless it's related to the 1st one then don't know where that one is coming from.


Well, it seems to be working. I can't easily break it. I will do more testing over the next few days. I will post back.

Thanks!


----------



## BankZ

Still can't break it. Thanks!


----------



## BankZ

Is there a way to have shows auto sort alphabetically?


----------



## moyekj

BankZ said:


> Is there a way to have shows auto sort alphabetically?


 Click on the SHOW column title once and from that point on in the kmttg session the shows will be sorted alphabetically. Note that you can also use Ctrl+S to bring up "Search table" dialog if searching for something specific.


----------



## wuzznuubi

Talking about Roamio and Premiere models if it matters.

Would it be easy to add this functionality to the TODO list in addition to the NPL list it's now being used for?


Code:


When enabled shows in NPL tables will be have a light yellow color signifying that they have been processed in the past by kmttg and have an entry in the kmttg auto.history file.

I ask because I have some previous series recordings archived off to a NAS (and deleted from the TiVo) but still have a season pass or wishlist setup in order to catch one or more episodes I missed.

Since the TiVo has short term memory of what it previously recorded, I typically find it attempting to record episodes I'd previously moved to archive, but they are in the auto.history file.

If this could be enabled in the TODO list, I could easily see and cancel these before they record again, rather than catching them after they record.

P.S. If it's only a single episode, I setup a wishlist, but some series have more than one missing episode, so season pass is the easiest way to get them?


----------



## moyekj

wuzznuubi said:


> If this could be enabled in the TODO list, I could easily see and cancel these before they record again, rather than catching them after they record.


 Well the current method uses ProgramId for matching up what has been recorded, but entries in TODO don't have ProgramId (as they haven't been recorded yet). Using title title + subtitle could lead to too many false positives for series that don't have subtitles (such as news shows) and movies that are not very unique in name.


----------



## reneg

wuzznuubi said:


> ...
> 
> P.S. If it's only a single episode, I setup a wishlist, but some series have more than one missing episode, so season pass is the easiest way to get them?


Yes, a season pass is an easy way to get more than one episode. I've also used a single wishlist to record a handful of missed episodes of series by using episode titles as keywords and making the different keywords "or".

One other thing I do is to occasionally is to sort the auto.history file, so the episodes of a series get clumped together in the file.


----------



## BankZ

moyekj said:


> Click on the SHOW column title once and from that point on in the kmttg session the shows will be sorted alphabetically. Note that you can also use Ctrl+S to bring up "Search table" dialog if searching for something specific.


Anyway to have it remember it at startup?


----------



## moyekj

BankZ said:


> Anyway to have it remember it at startup?


 No. Though you only need to click on title once per kmttg session to get to what you want.


----------



## wuzznuubi

moyekj said:


> Well the current method uses ProgramId for matching up what has been recorded, but entries in TODO don't have ProgramId (as they haven't been recorded yet). Using title title + subtitle could lead to too many false positives for series that don't have subtitles (such as news shows) and movies that are not very unique in name.


Thanks for looking into it, my bad. I thought maybe the info ("partnerCollectionId": "EP012531820058") from my TODO list (Display data [j]) was the programId.


Code:


ToDo: Dual Survival - No Man Is an Island
Wed 05/28/14 09:00 PM on DSCHDP, Duration = 61 mins, season 4 episode 6, originalAirdate: 2014-05-28
Joe tries to locate his new partner, who is on an uninhabited island of the coast of Panama.
...
"partnerCollectionId": "EP012531820058"

Although this example is a new - future episode, the ("partnerCollectionId": "EP#") matches up with programId on other episodes I've already recorded as the following example shows.
This is one I previously recorded and is in the auto.history file with (programId : ) EP015556560018 Mountain Men - Thin Ice


Code:


ToDo: Mountain Men - Thin Ice
Sun 06/01/14 10:00 AM on HSTRYHD, Duration = 61 mins, season 2 episode 10, originalAirdate: 2013-08-11
Tom struggles to keep a deadly wolf pack off his land; Rich tracks a large buck over tough terrain; Eustace makes some much-needed repairs; George is forced to make his way across the Tetons on foot.
....
"partnerCollectionId": "EP015556560018"


----------



## lpwcomp

wuzznuubi said:


> Thanks for looking into it, my bad. I thought maybe the info ("partnerCollectionId": "EP012531820058") from my TODO list (Display data [j]) was the programId.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ToDo: Dual Survival - No Man Is an Island
> Wed 05/28/14 09:00 PM on DSCHDP, Duration = 61 mins, season 4 episode 6, originalAirdate: 2014-05-28
> Joe tries to locate his new partner, who is on an uninhabited island of the coast of Panama.
> ...
> "partnerCollectionId": "EP012531820058"
> 
> Although this example is a new - future episode, the ("partnerCollectionId": "EP#") matches up with programId on other episodes I've already recorded as the following example shows.
> This is one I previously recorded and is in the auto.history file with (programId : ) EP015556560018 Mountain Men - Thin Ice
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ToDo: Mountain Men - Thin Ice
> Sun 06/01/14 10:00 AM on HSTRYHD, Duration = 61 mins, season 2 episode 10, originalAirdate: 2013-08-11
> Tom struggles to keep a deadly wolf pack off his land; Rich tracks a large buck over tough terrain; Eustace makes some much-needed repairs; George is forced to make his way across the Tetons on foot.
> ....
> "partnerCollectionId": "EP015556560018"


You are correct. "EP012531820058" is _*indeed*_ the programId for that episode of "Dual Survival".


----------



## moyekj

wuzznuubi said:


> Thanks for looking into it, my bad. I thought maybe the info ("partnerCollectionId": "EP012531820058") from my TODO list (Display data [j]) was the programId.


 Interesting, I didn't make the connection given the name, but looks like it does match up.


----------



## mattack

BankZ said:


> So, I have been getting java exceptions on the mac for a while. I had thought it was related to themes, then I thought it was related to deleting shows. I have narrowed it down more. Its related to right clicking on a show and hovering over the menu items. After that I start getting: java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 22 >= 0


There's still the deleting-the-first-show-in-a-group-at-the-top issue that I posted before.


----------



## mattack

wireman121 said:


> In the last 2 weeks I've been seeing a lot of shows downloading through kmttg that are missing a bunch of time. For example, last night downloaded Revolution (which is a 1 hour show) but only got 19 minutes of it. kmttg is reporting that the download is completing correctly without any errors. I've been seeing this on about 60% of the stuff its been downloading over the last 2 weeks....Anyone else experiencing this? I'm going to try rebooting the TiVo to see if that clears anything up...


The frequent issue here is a glitch in the recording. Play the show on the Tivo, and see if there's a glitch (blockiness/blip in video and/or sound) at the point where it stopped.

That's basically the only time I ever see downloads fail.


----------



## wuzznuubi

moyekj said:


> Interesting, I didn't make the connection given the name, but looks like it does match up.


Thanks, good to know. I just stumbled on that and thought it quite the coincidence. I would prefer to have them highlighted in the TODO list as I'm not sure it's a 100% coincidence/proof of concept at this point ;-)
I could see other uses for it if it turns out to be a fact.

What say ye?


----------



## Bytez

Excellent program, it's the only one I use to transfer videos onto the computer. Thanks for releasing it.


----------



## Bytez

Could you make it auto-refresh the show list upon opening the program?


----------



## ThAbtO

Bytez said:


> Could you make it auto-refresh the show list upon opening the program?


----------



## dreite

New user here. kmttg is a very nice/handy program. Thanks for your efforts on this.

Dave.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Interesting, I didn't make the connection given the name, but looks like it does match up.


Out of curiosity, I displayed the data on an entry in the guide. I found this line which explains the field name:



Code:


 "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP015679020039",

So the "partner" in this case is TMS. TMS is the one who assigns both the seriesId and the programId.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Out of curiosity, I displayed the data on an entry in the guide. I found this line which explains the field name:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP015679020039",
> 
> So the "partner" in this case is TMS. TMS is the one who assigns both the seriesId and the programId.


 Turns out I already did know the connection between partnerCollectionId and programId because when you use RPC option to get NPL listings the translation from one to the other is already done in existing kmttg code. However previously I thought programId/partnerCollectionId was uniquely generated for a specific recording on a specific TiVo. But obviously that's not the case if upcoming recordings (in ToDo and guide) have them already.


----------



## moyekj

wuzznuubi said:


> Thanks, good to know. I just stumbled on that and thought it quite the coincidence. I would prefer to have them highlighted in the TODO list as I'm not sure it's a 100% coincidence/proof of concept at this point ;-)
> I could see other uses for it if it turns out to be a fact.
> 
> What say ye?


 The code is checked in for next release.


----------



## epstewart

Hi, all,

I would like to upgrade the old version of CCextractor on my Mac (version 0.59) to the latest version, 0.69, so that I can use it with kmttg. But when I try to compile the new version (which I downloaded here) using the included build command



Code:


g++ -Dfopen64=fopen -Dopen64=open -Dlseek64=lseek -I../src/gpacmp4 -I ../src/libpng -I ../src/zlib -o ccextractor $(find ../src/ -name '*.cpp') $(find ../src/ -name '*.c')

I get



Code:


[imac:~] eric% cd /Users/eric/Desktop/ccextractor\ 2/src 
[imac:~/Desktop/ccextractor 2/src] eric% g++ -Dfopen64=fopen -Dopen64=open -Dlseek64=lseek -I../src/gpacmp4 -I ../src/libpng -I ../src/zlib -o ccextractor $(find ../src/ -name '*.cpp') $(find ../src/ -name '*.c')
Illegal variable name.
[imac:~/Desktop/ccextractor 2/src] eric%

Notice that I have changed directory in Terminal to ...



Code:


/Users/eric/Desktop/ccextractor\ 2/src

... so I think I am pointing to the directory that contains the source code.

I believe I have Xcode duly installed on my Mac, so I don't that that is my problem.

Anyway, I'm looking for someone who has figured out how to do this compile, or else someone who has a compiled Mac version and is willing to share it with me.

Thanks in advance for any and all help and advice ...


----------



## moyekj

Eric, take the space out of "ccextractor 2" directory name. Spaces in files and directories in general in unix can cause issues/headaches so you should try and avoid them. Don't know if it will solve your issue here, but I'd start there.


----------



## VikingCrown

First off, fantastic program, I am looking for a preset or recommended settings to convert some kids shows for a road trip. They are for young kids so I am really not looking for crazy quality, much more interested in small size. The shows will be Sesame Street's (to be viewed on ipad mini) for the youngest and 30 min shows of Super Hero Squad (to be viewed on ipad 3) for the older one. Can someone recommend something for me?


----------



## epstewart

moyekj said:


> Eric, take the space out of "ccextractor 2" directory name. Spaces in files and directories in general in unix can cause issues/headaches so you should try and avoid them. Don't know if it will solve your issue here, but I'd start there.


Kevin,

Thanks for the idea. Unfortunately, it didn't fix things, and I think that's because the space in "ccextractor 2" had a backslash escape character in front of it when I used it in the 'cd' command. Unix on the Mac is OK with that. I think I am going to have to do some research on the g++ command line that the author of CCExtractor recommended. The author does say up front that he does not have a Mac to test with, so he can't vouch that the command he includes actually works. I will try to investigate further tomorrow. Actually, the whole reason I want to download and compile CCExtractor is that I am trying to put together a "Prezi" presentation on the basics of using kmttg, including setting up to capture closed captions. I am trying to learn to use Prezi at the same time as I am making the presentation.


----------



## bbc581

It appears as though there is potential here to automate the scheduling of conflicts elsewhere and a TiVo not be required. If I could avoid recordings being missed by leveraging MythBuntu and my HDHR-3CC it would definitely improve the Wife-Acceptance-Factor! Between this and Plex Media Server I would be one happy individual.


----------



## epstewart

moyekj said:


> Eric, take the space out of "ccextractor 2" directory name. Spaces in files and directories in general in unix can cause issues/headaches so you should try and avoid them. Don't know if it will solve your issue here, but I'd start there.


Kevin,

I figured out how to compile ccextractor 0.69 on my Mac. I had to fudge the original command



Code:


g++ -Dfopen64=fopen -Dopen64=open -Dlseek64=lseek -I../src/gpacmp4 -I ../src/libpng -I ../src/zlib -o ccextractor $(find ../src/ -name '*.cpp') $(find ../src/ -name '*.c')

to



Code:


g++ -Dfopen64=fopen -Dopen64=open -Dlseek64=lseek -I../src/gpacmp4 -I ../src/libpng -I ../src/zlib -o ccextractor ../src//608.cpp ../src//608_helpers.cpp ../src//608_sami.cpp ../src//608_smptett.cpp ../src//608_spupng.cpp ../src//608_srt.cpp ../src//708.cpp ../src//708_encoding.cpp ../src//activity.cpp ../src//asf_functions.cpp ../src//avc_functions.cpp ../src//cc_bitstream.cpp ../src//cc_decoders_common.cpp ../src//ccextractor.cpp ../src//constants.cpp ../src//encoding.cpp ../src//es_functions.cpp ../src//es_userdata.cpp ../src//file_functions.cpp ../src//general_loop.cpp ../src//gpacmp4/mp4.cpp ../src//myth.cpp ../src//output.cpp ../src//params.cpp ../src//params_dump.cpp ../src//sequencing.cpp ../src//stream_functions.cpp ../src//telxcc.cpp ../src//timing.cpp ../src//ts_functions.cpp ../src//utility.cpp ../src//wtv_functions.cpp ../src//xds.cpp  ../src//gpacmp4/av_parsers.c  ../src//gpacmp4/avc_ext.c  ../src//gpacmp4/avilib.c  ../src//gpacmp4/base_encoding.c  ../src//gpacmp4/bitstream.c  ../src//gpacmp4/box_code_3gpp.c  ../src//gpacmp4/box_code_apple.c  ../src//gpacmp4/box_code_base.c  ../src//gpacmp4/box_code_isma.c  ../src//gpacmp4/box_code_meta.c  ../src//gpacmp4/box_funcs.c  ../src//gpacmp4/data_map.c  ../src//gpacmp4/desc_private.c  ../src//gpacmp4/descriptors.c  ../src//gpacmp4/error.c  ../src//gpacmp4/gpac_ogg.c  ../src//gpacmp4/hinting.c  ../src//gpacmp4/ipmpx_code.c  ../src//gpacmp4/ipmpx_parse.c  ../src//gpacmp4/isom_intern.c  ../src//gpacmp4/isom_read.c  ../src//gpacmp4/isom_store.c  ../src//gpacmp4/isom_write.c  ../src//gpacmp4/list.c  ../src//gpacmp4/media.c  ../src//gpacmp4/media_odf.c  ../src//gpacmp4/meta.c  ../src//gpacmp4/movie_fragments.c  ../src//gpacmp4/odf_code.c  ../src//gpacmp4/odf_codec.c  ../src//gpacmp4/odf_command.c  ../src//gpacmp4/os_divers.c  ../src//gpacmp4/qos.c  ../src//gpacmp4/sample_descs.c  ../src//gpacmp4/slc.c  ../src//gpacmp4/stbl_read.c  ../src//gpacmp4/stbl_write.c  ../src//gpacmp4/track.c  ../src//gpacmp4/tx3g.c  ../src//gpacmp4/url.c  ../src//gpacmp4/utf.c  ../src//libpng/png.c  ../src//libpng/pngerror.c  ../src//libpng/pngmem.c  ../src//libpng/pngset.c  ../src//libpng/pngtrans.c  ../src//libpng/pngwio.c  ../src//libpng/pngwrite.c  ../src//libpng/pngwtran.c  ../src//libpng/pngwutil.c  ../src//zlib/adler32.c  ../src//zlib/crc32.c  ../src//zlib/deflate.c  ../src//zlib/inffast.c  ../src//zlib/inflate.c  ../src//zlib/inftrees.c  ../src//zlib/trees.c  ../src//zlib/zutil.c

in which I simply listed all the input files after manually doing 'find" commands to locate them. There must be a simpler way ... but my Unix understanding is rudimentary.

Anyway, would you consider possibly including an already compiled version of ccextractor in the list of required tools that are downloaded when you first initialize kmttg? Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

epstewart said:


> Anyway, would you consider possibly including an already compiled version of ccextractor in the list of required tools that are downloaded when you first initialize kmttg? Thanks.


 I don't have one for Mac platform, and don't know if I got one that you compiled what kind of dependencies on dynamic libraries it may have? i.e. It may be very specific to your particular Mac OS version only?


----------



## epstewart

moyekj said:


> I don't have one for Mac platform, and don't know if I got one that you compiled what kind of dependencies on dynamic libraries it may have? i.e. It may be very specific to your particular Mac OS version only?


Kevin,

I am researching this further by asking in an appropriate forum for c++ programmers (g++ is a GNU compiler for c++). I will also contact the author of CCExtractor, Carlos, to ask about it. But I believe CCExtractor does not use shared or dynamic libraries, as the author intends it to be platform independent. No shared/dynamic libraries seem to be used, though. I will report back after I confirm this ...


----------



## plamumba

I just noticed that when I do an advanced search on actors, I don't seem to get any that appear as "guest actors" (I think that's how they are described). Am I misunderstanding how to use this function? Thanks for the program and for your help.


----------



## moyekj

plamumba said:


> I just noticed that when I do an advanced search on actors, I don't seem to get any that appear as "guest actors" (I think that's how they are described). Am I misunderstanding how to use this function? Thanks for the program and for your help.


 If you have an example show that you can find through Advanced Search that has such a "guest actor", you can select show in Search table and use "j" keyboard button to dump all the information about that show to kmttg message window.

A small portion of information of a show information is displayed below. There is a "credit" JSONArray that has actor, producer and directory information. In advanced search, when you search only for an actor, TiVo will return matches for shows that have "credit" entries with "role" = "actor", as in the partial entry below.


Code:


   "credit": [
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "high",
         "characterName": "Robin of Locksley",
         "last": "Costner",
         "role": "actor",
         "type": "credit",
         "first": "Kevin"
...

I don't know if there is a role type specifically for guest actor and if it is categorized different than actor, or perhaps for guest actors not included in credits at all. You have to dump the data to see what's available.

(The above entry I got was for an actor only advanced search for "Costner")


----------



## plamumba

I did a dump of the info, and it seems that the "guest actors" don't appear there. They do appear on the list one gets when hitting the "info" button on a program on the Tivo itself. Too bad, as it reduces the usefulness of searches, not your fault of course, but I often wonder what Tivo is thinking with the choices they make (apparently trying to increase their demise). 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## epstewart

epstewart said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I am researching this further by asking in an appropriate forum for c++ programmers (g++ is a GNU compiler for c++). I will also contact the author of CCExtractor, Carlos, to ask about it. But I believe CCExtractor does not use shared or dynamic libraries, as the author intends it to be platform independent. No shared/dynamic libraries seem to be used, though. I will report back after I confirm this ...


Kevin,

I found out how to check for dynamic library usage in CCExtractor (on a Mac, the 'otool -L' command; on other machines, 'ldd'), and unfortunately the latest version does link to two dynamic libraries that are related to c++. And my older version uses a different set of dynamic libraries. I don't know whether these libraries are on every Mac or just those that have downloaded Xcode, which makes the g++ compiler available. This is very murky. It's possible that the necessary libraries are common to all Macs. The only way to tell might be to make CCExtractor available to all Mac kmttg users and see if there are any complaints. But I can see where that idea might not appeal to you ...

BTW, I found out why the g++ command line I specified in an earlier post didn't work. It requires a 'bash' shell in the Mac Terminal, and I was using a different shell.


----------



## wuzznuubi

moyekj said:


> The code is checked in for next release.


Thanks!
Couple questions on this;

Is there any speed penalty or size limit to a large auto.history file? i.e. all files previously recorded that were moved to an archive?
Would it be better to manually sort the auto.history file by programId (for kmttg) or does kmttg do that after ingesting it or does it matter?
a) It's much easier for us humans to peruse when it's sorted that way


----------



## moyekj

wuzznuubi said:


> Thanks!
> Couple questions on this;
> 
> Is there any speed penalty or size limit to a large auto.history file? i.e. all files previously recorded that were moved to an archive?
> Would it be better to manually sort the auto.history file by programId (for kmttg) or does kmttg do that after ingesting it or does it matter?
> a) It's much easier for us humans to peruse when it's sorted that way


Yes, if it becomes huge it will slow parsing down and increase memory use (since the whole file is cached in memory for speed purposes), so you clearing out old entries regularly is good practice.
No, there's no sorting done - kmttg simply appends as it goes, so old entries will always be 1st unless you are sorting the file yourself, so generally clearing older entries is just a matter of clearing from start of file.


----------



## wuzznuubi

moyekj said:


> Yes, if it becomes huge it will slow parsing down and increase memory use (since the whole file is cached in memory for speed purposes), so you clearing out old entries regularly is good practice.
> No, there's no sorting done - kmttg simply appends as it goes, so old entries will always be 1st unless you are sorting the file yourself, so generally clearing older entries is just a matter of clearing from start of file.


Thanks again.
Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## nooneuknow

Is there any way to get KMTTG to include mini-series in the results for series premiere searches?

I'm seeing more and more mini-series events being advertised in commercials (easily missed by skipping commercials), and in the ads on TiVo's screens. KMTTG completely omits these from the search results.

A "funny" thing I've noticed: If I use KMTTG to schedule things that TiVo is always trying to cram down my throat, my Roamios STILL keep telling me to get my season passes, even though I already have them. *Even while pausing during "24", I get ads for me to schedule "24".* Kind of ridiculous, if you ask me...

I guess TiVo REALLY wants me to select their ads and schedule via their ads... It's not like their servers don't know I already have them scheduled... I refuse to do so. Most of the time their means don't give me any options on what channel, or other recording parameters. I always wind up with a SD channel and whatever options they set. I know I could un-select the SD channels from my lineup. But, I'd only be doing so to make TiVo's ads use a HD channel. Not going to happen...


----------



## moyekj

nooneuknow said:


> Is there any way to get KMTTG to include mini-series in the results for series premiere searches?


 The guide data for those does not have any episode information which is what is used to determine what is a series (episode 1 of any season signifies premiere). Rosemary's Baby was a recent example with no episode information. If you know of an upcoming mini-series find it in kmttg using search or guide and get JSON info on it using the "j" keyboard shortcut and see if there's anything in the data that obviously shows it's a new mini-series. If there is something obvious I can look into it further.


----------



## nooneuknow

moyekj said:


> The guide data for those does not have any episode information which is what is used to determine what is a series (episode 1 of any season signifies premiere). Rosemary's Baby was a recent example with no episode information. If you know of an upcoming mini-series find it in kmttg using search or guide and get JSON info on it using the "j" keyboard shortcut and see if there's anything in the data that obviously shows it's a new mini-series. If there is something obvious I can look into it further.


There's an upcoming one on the CW, which is a channel I've never seen TiVo put an ad up for. The name eludes me. I'll probably have to watch a few commercial breaks to get the name, then see what I can do with KMTTG.

There's ~3 upcoming mini-series, I believe. I don't know if it's some new trend to run them, or just a coincidence.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> The guide data for those does not have any episode information which is what is used to determine what is a series (episode 1 of any season signifies premiere). Rosemary's Baby was a recent example with no episode information. If you know of an upcoming mini-series find it in kmttg using search or guide and get JSON info on it using the "j" keyboard shortcut and see if there's anything in the data that obviously shows it's a new mini-series. If there is something obvious I can look into it further.


Looking at the data for "The World Wars", instead of Season and Episode numbers, it has "partCount" and "partNumber".


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Looking at the data for "The World Wars", instead of Season and Episode numbers, it has "partCount" and "partNumber".


 OK thanks. That was easy enough to add with a couple of lines of code that are now checked in for next release.


----------



## nooneuknow

moyekj said:


> OK thanks. That was easy enough to add with a couple of lines of code that are now checked in for next release.


...and thank you for adding that. Was this data missing from Rosemary's Baby? That's the impression I got from what you said. I just want to know if I still need to be vigilant in watching for mini-series outside of the premier scan. It's one of my most-used KMTTG functions.

Thanks again for making and supporting KMTTG. It seems like a mostly thankless thing to do, making something for all of us, then supporting everybody (which you do an outstanding job of). [/brownnosing] 

Is there a way to use KMTTG to initiate transfers between TiVos? I'm not sure if there's a good reason to want to. I just like the program, and keep using it for more things as I go. I think if I could use KMTTG to do everything except actual watching of programs, I would...

Any possibilities of there being a way to make the premier search go out further? I know it's not likely, but figured I'd ask.

Edit/Add: One thing that I'm kind of tripping up on is how each function will remember the last TiVo I used it on. Is there a way to just pick one and have all functions default to that one, and stay on that one as I change tabs?

I'm still kicking myself for all the hesitations I had to try KMTTG. It was mostly not wanting to install another program. I think TiVo Desktop was part of it, since it gets it's hooks in, and is so hard to repair, if it gets screwed up, or completely remove it.


----------



## moyekj

nooneuknow said:


> ...and thank you for adding that. Was this data missing from Rosemary's Baby? That's the impression I got from what you said. I just want to know if I still need to be vigilant in watching for mini-series outside of the premier scan. It's one of my most-used KMTTG functions.


 What I meant is that mini series have no episode information which is why kmttg premieres was not listing it.



> Is there a way to use KMTTG to initiate transfers between TiVos?


 No.



> Any possibilities of there being a way to make the premier search go out further? I know it's not likely, but figured I'd ask.


 No. TiVo only has ~12 days of forward looking data.



> Edit/Add: One thing that I'm kind of tripping up on is how each function will remember the last TiVo I used it on. Is there a way to just pick one and have all functions default to that one, and stay on that one as I change tabs?


 Edit config.ini and put desired prime TiVo at top of list of TiVos. Be careful with editor you use to save as plain text, not other formats. (Don't use crappy Windows Notepad since it won't show line breaks).


----------



## lpwcomp

nooneuknow said:


> ...and thank you for adding that. Was this data missing from Rosemary's Baby? That's the impression I got from what you said. I just want to know if I still need to be vigilant in watching for mini-series outside of the premier scan. It's one of my most-used KMTTG functions.


No real way to know at this point if it was in the guide data, but it is not in the raw data from the actual recording of "Night 2" in my Roamio's "Recently Deleted". It's possible that it would get set based on the programId if I recovered, but I can't see the raw data for a recording not in "Recently Deleted".



nooneuknow said:


> Is there a way to use KMTTG to initiate transfers between TiVos? I'm not sure if there's a good reason to want to. I just like the program, and keep using it for more things as I go. I think if I could use KMTTG to do everything except actual watching of programs, I would...


A direct TiVo-TiVo transfer? No, not really. I suppose you could use the remote to do so but you'd have to have some way to know what was going on. You can automate transfer to PC from one TiVo and then push to another but that has all of the issues associated with push.



nooneuknow said:


> Any possibilities of there being a way to make the premier search go out further? I know it's not likely, but figured I'd ask.


It can only search what it has.


----------



## wmcbrine

moyekj said:


> (Don't use crappy Windows Notepad since it won't show line breaks).


It shows them, but it only understands CRLF, and not plain LF. Pretty much every other modern editor can handle both.


----------



## jimbob9999

Hi All,
Long time user, first time poster. kmttg is one of my favorite programs, and I've been very happy with it. I have been using it along with a custom command to move the finished product into the "Automatically add to iTunes" folder for quite some time now.

Unfortunately with recent iTunes updates, once in iTunes, the "Media Kind" metadata tag is now defaulting to "Music". Before I go editing my custom command to use SublerCLI or some other metadata editor, I thought I'd ask the community if there were another easier option within or without kmttg for this, and/or inquire as to whether this could be a quick option addded into kmttg?

Thanks in advance!

Jimbob


----------



## plamumba

Is there a way to set the default max hits for a search? I thought there was, but I can't find anything. It always goes to 100 max. Thanks for any help.


----------



## moyekj

plamumba said:


> Is there a way to set the default max hits for a search? I thought there was, but I can't find anything. It always goes to 100 max. Thanks for any help.












P.S. Next release kmttg will store/restore this setting between kmttg sessions.


----------



## nooneuknow

Is there an easy way to remove KUID designation from several base-Roamios, each having hundreds of SD recordings that were recorded that way?

If not, could you possibly come up with a way?

I've already changed my SPs to not KUID. I'm trying to see if I'm hitting some filesystem limit on how many recordings can be in a folder, and suspect the KUID designation is part of the problem.

One thing I found that seems to wreak havoc is: Set an ARWL to "doctor who" (to include the specials, not just the episodes), set record ALL (everything), set KUID. Let that folder get to ~300 recordings, in SD, and wait for the TiVo to corrupt itself (it WILL happen).

I had to wipe the ARWL, fight to delete the folder, then fight to make the episodes delete from recently deleted. It took many reboots, kickstarts, and clearing the program info & TDL. The stability of that unit is now almost comparable to the rest, but still tending to reboot after service connections.

I have other programs I'm using SPs to get all episodes from all seasons, in SD, and some are about to hit that ~300 recordings in the folder mark.

The thought of removing the KUID designation, one at a time, is quite daunting.

So, I thought maybe a Ctrl-A and change a whole folder within KMTTG might be possible.

I'm no longer suspicious of KUID being a dangerous option to set. I'm convinced, at this point.


----------



## lpwcomp

I don't think that RPC supports changing the keep until date, but I have a suggestion that I think will get you what you want.

Use kmttg to mass delete all the recordings you want to change. Then mass recover them from "Deleted". Joila, no longer marked KUID.


----------



## nooneuknow

lpwcomp said:


> I don't think that RPC supports changing the keep until date, but I have a suggestion that I think will get you what you want.
> 
> Use kmttg to mass delete all the recordings you want to change. Then mass recover them from "Deleted". Joila, no longer marked KUID.


That should work! I've done that before, now that I think about it. It was an accidental deletion of a folder, and KMTTG saved me from using the TiVo to get them all back (with KUID being stripped-away, as a side-effect).

Thanks!


----------



## epstewart

Kevin,

I asked Carlos, author of CCExtractor:



> If I have a CCExtractor 0.69 binary that was compiled/linked for Mac OS X 10.9 "Mavericks," would it necessarily work for earlier or later Mac OS X
> versions?


His response:



> My guess is that it would work in later versions of OSX but no idea
> about previous versions. I don't use OSX myself though, so I'm not
> sure. Sorry I can't be more helpful.


He had told me earlier:



> The only libraries that CCExtractor loads
> dynamically are the system libraries. Those are guaranteed to exist
> (otherwise nothing would work) but the specific version changes from
> OS to OS. So just let the compiler/linker to their job and use the
> correct library.
> 
> If you need to use binaries instead of source code then you'll need a
> different binary for each OS version, which is fine, but that's the
> job of the people preparing packages. I know there's a CCExtractor
> package for Debian and possibly one for SuSE.


I think indications are accordingly that it might be safe to include a CCExtractor binary as one of the programs in the kmttg arsenal. Maybe we could test this by my supplying my own executable to you. You could in turn make it available to other Mac users on a "try it" basis. If there are no complaints, maybe you could get other users to supply executables for other kinds of computers.

What do you think?


----------



## lpwcomp

epstewart said:


> I think indications are accordingly that it might be safe to include a CCExtractor binary as one of the programs in the kmttg arsenal. Maybe we could test this by my supplying my own executable to you. You could in turn make it available to other Mac users on a "try it" basis. If there are no complaints, maybe you could get other users to supply executables for other kinds of computers.
> 
> What do you think?


I'm not sure how you reached that conclusion since he (Carlos) explicitly states that you need a different binary for each version of the OS.


----------



## plamumba

plamumba said:


> Is there a way to set the default max hits for a search? I thought there was, but I can't find anything. It always goes to 100 max. Thanks for any help.


You are always so helpful. Thanks again.


----------



## moyekj

Yes I think OSX suffers the same basic problem as Linux in this regard. As long as it depends on system dynamic libraries there's no guarantee it will work on different systems. The only guarantee of no problems is a static library compile which sounds like is not available for ccextractor.

Perhaps what I could do though is provide a link to a binary download for those seeking for one to try, whether it be sourceforge or some other location.


----------



## epstewart

lpwcomp said:


> I'm not sure how you reached that conclusion since he (Carlos) explicitly states that you need a different binary for each version of the OS.


When Carlos said a different binary is needed for each OS "version," he went right on to say there's a CCExtractor version for Debian and one for SuSE, so I interpreted him to mean different versions are needed for each distinct OS ... not for every individual version number of a given OS such as Mac OS X.

I know for example that my CCExtractor 0.59 (very old CCExtractor version, complied I think under OS X 10.7 or something) still works on my currently installed OS X 10.9  as does, of course, the CCExtractor 0.69 that I just compiled. So my experience is that CCExtractor executables are indeed forward-compatible with new Mac OS X versions that appear.

So I believe there is a very good chance that it would be safe to offer Mac users the 0.69 executable I have compiled. I don't know Kevin's policy here, though, so I'll leave that decision up to him.


----------



## moyekj

epstewart said:


> When Carlos said a different binary is needed for each OS "version," he went right on to say there's a CCExtractor version for Debian and one for SuSE, so I interpreted him to mean different versions are needed for each distinct OS ... not for every individual version number of a given OS such as Mac OS X.
> 
> I know for example that my CCExtractor 0.59 (very old CCExtractor version, complied I think under OS X 10.7 or something) still works on my currently installed OS X 10.9  as does, of course, the CCExtractor 0.69 that I just compiled. So my experience is that CCExtractor executables are indeed forward-compatible with new Mac OS X versions that appear.
> 
> So I believe there is a very good chance that it would be safe to offer Mac users the 0.69 executable I have compiled. I don't know Kevin's policy here, though, so I'll leave that decision up to him.


 Eric, if you post the binary somewhere then I can at least for now make a link from sourceforge available for Mac users.


----------



## moyekj

Version v1p0t released. See release_notes Wiki for details.


----------



## epstewart

moyekj said:


> Eric, if you post the binary somewhere then I can at least for now make a link from sourceforge available for Mac users.


Kevin,

Thanks. I will post it for you when I get a spare moment. Do you have any recommendation as to where I ought to post it?


----------



## moyekj

epstewart said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Thanks. I will post it for you when I get a spare moment. Do you have any recommendation as to where I ought to post it?


 If it's small enough you can attach a zip file to a post in this thread. Else google drive or similar or an email will work.


----------



## christheman

Hi, I am reloading one of my Windows machines. Will Java 7u60 play nice with KMTTG?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## moyekj

christheman said:


> Hi, I am reloading one of my Windows machines. Will Java 7u60 play nice with KMTTG?


 Should be fine.


----------



## epstewart

moyekj said:


> If it's small enough you can attach a zip file to a post in this thread. Else google drive or similar or an email will work.


Kevin,

Thanks. Anyone using this Google Drive link

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B07qnz-SyqYmaUZld3NIVUN5M2c/edit?usp=sharing

should be able to download

*CCExtractor 0.69 for Mac OS X.zip*

which unzips to a folder containing a *ccextractor* executable and a *Read Me* file. The executable is for Mac OS X users only. It will not work under other operating systems. The *Read Me* file contains instructions for how to use it in *kmttg*. Anyone who has questions or issues can contact me at this forum thread or send me email at

*epstewart2004 at yahoo.com*


----------



## moyekj

epstewart said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Thanks. Anyone using this Google Drive link
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B07qnz-SyqYmaUZld3NIVUN5M2c/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> should be able to download
> 
> *CCExtractor 0.69 for Mac OS X.zip*
> 
> which unzips to a folder containing a *ccextractor* executable and a *Read Me* file. The executable is for Mac OS X users only. It will not work under other operating systems. The *Read Me* file contains instructions for how to use it in *kmttg*. Anyone who has questions or issues can contact me at this forum thread or send me email at
> 
> *epstewart2004 at yahoo.com*


 OK thanks. I put a copy of that zip file at sourceforge kmttg files page under tools folder.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Sorry if this has been asked before but I really don't want to go through 230 pages of posts. My dad likes to edit shows/movies using VideoReDo. He wants to be able to transfer them back to his Tivo. Does kttmg allow the conversion from .mpg to .tivo? Are any other programs required to do so and transfer them?


----------



## ThAbtO

WhiskeyTango said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before but I really don't want to go through 230 pages of posts. My dad likes to edit shows/movies using VideoReDo. He wants to be able to transfer them back to his Tivo. Does kttmg allow the conversion from .mpg to .tivo? Are any other programs required to do so and transfer them?


There is no need to convert back .tivo files. Tivo will accept .mpg (and a few others) files. .tivo is simply a container for encryption to .mpg


----------



## wuzznuubi

moyekj said:


> The code is checked in for next release.


Kevin,
Thanks for adding the auto.history lookup to the ToDo list. It's working great!


----------



## lpwcomp

WhiskeyTango said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before but I really don't want to go through 230 pages of posts. My dad likes to edit shows/movies using VideoReDo. He wants to be able to transfer them back to his Tivo. Does kttmg allow the conversion from .mpg to .tivo? Are any other programs required to do so and transfer them?


He'll need either pyTivo or Tivo Desktop to transfer them back to the TiVo.

What model TiVo and what version of VideoReDo?


----------



## Bytez

Is it possible to record "live" video while it's buffering?


----------



## lpwcomp

Bytez said:


> Is it possible to record "live" video while it's buffering?


Could you expand on that? What exactly do you want to do?


----------



## wmcbrine

Bytez said:


> Is it possible to record "live" video while it's buffering?


Record (on the TiVo), yes. Transfer (which I assume is what you actually want, since you're posting in the KMTTG thread), no.

(It's perhaps worth noting that this is not so much a technical issue, as an arbitrary limitation imposed by TiVo, reputedly at the behest of the NFL. (!) In the world of hacked TiVos, it is/was possible to stream both in-progress recordings, and the live buffer(s).)


----------



## WhiskeyTango

lpwcomp said:


> He'll need either pyTivo or Tivo Desktop to transfer them back to the TiVo.
> 
> What model TiVo and what version of VideoReDo?


He has Tivo Desktop and a Tivo HD (the black one). I'm not sure what version of VRD, he got the full priced version a couple of years ago.


----------



## lpwcomp

WhiskeyTango said:


> He has Tivo Desktop and a Tivo HD (the black one). I'm not sure what version of VRD, he got the full priced version a couple of years ago.


If he doesn't care about space, he can just save the edited version as mpeg2, put it in whatever folder he has configured TD to look and either pull or push them to the TiVo.


----------



## Bytez

lpwcomp said:


> Could you expand on that? What exactly do you want to do?


Record the stream onto the hard drive while it's playing "live" (not a recorded show). For example, I could do it via firewire on the Motorola STB/DVR with tsreader and capvhs.


----------



## lpwcomp

Bytez said:


> Record the stream onto the hard drive while it's playing "live" (not a recorded show). For example, I could do it via firewire on the Motorola STB/DVR with tsreader and capvhs.


I see that your question has already been answered.


----------



## plamumba

I had asked a question a couple of weeks ago about guest stars seeming not to show up with an advanced search. At that time I thought maybe this information was not available for searching. I just noticed today that there is this kind of entry in the metadata file, though it doesn't seem to get picked up with a search:

vGuestStar : Ewing|Reid

I had put this kind of string in the "actor" field. Perhaps I would need to put it in some other field. Do you have any ideas? Thanks for your help as usual.


----------



## moyekj

In RPC there's various types for "role". One of them is "guestStar". So it's probably just a question of adding "guestStar" as a choice in kmttg Advanced Search form where actor, producer, director, etc. currently are available.
I tried this quickly a few minutes ago and tried some searches on some generic names and also "ewing" and "reid" but got no matches. If you know of a particular guest star that should be showing up soon in upcoming schedule let me know and I can try that. Otherwise I'll assume it just doesn't work.

EDIT: In particular, you should look at RPC data in kmttg guide or search results for "guestStar" keyword. (Use the 'j' keyboard shortcut after selecting a table entry to dump RPC data to message window).


----------



## plamumba

moyekj said:


> In RPC there's various types for "role". One of them is "guestStar". So it's probably just a question of adding "guestStar" as a choice in kmttg Advanced Search form where actor, producer, director, etc. currently are available.
> I tried this quickly a few minutes ago and tried some searches on some generic names and also "ewing" and "reid" but got no matches. If you know of a particular guest star that should be showing up soon in upcoming schedule let me know and I can try that. Otherwise I'll assume it just doesn't work.
> 
> EDIT: In particular, you should look at RPC data in kmttg guide or search results for "guestStar" keyword. (Use the 'j' keyboard shortcut after selecting a table entry to dump RPC data to message window).


Here is a little piece of the dump, which looks like it would be a mess to parse:

:"Ewing","role":"guestStar","personId":"tivon.554845","image":[{"levelOfDetail":"high","imageId":"tivo:im.1542830145","height":78,"imageUrl

The first name was in there but nowhere near the last name, so I assume parsing the information is not straightforward.

This is taken from the dump for the USA network program here:

Search: Modern Family - Airport 2010
Fri 06/06/14 08:30 PM on 235=USAHD, Duration = 30 mins, season 1 episode 22, originalAirdate: 2010-05-05
Gloria invites the whole family on a getaway to Hawaii for Jay's birthday.

I hope this is the information you were looking for. Thanks again for your help. Let me know if I can do anything else.


----------



## moyekj

I tried a search for "Reid Ewing" and just "Ewing" using credit role="guestStar" instead of "actor" but it returned no hits even though I can manually find the title you posted above. So I think TiVo RPC search is not configured to look at guestStar data for searches.


----------



## plamumba

Ok; I appreciate your effort on my behalf to check this.


----------



## plamumba

Maybe you are already aware of this, but I notice that if I select "200" in the max hits for a search when I am using search++, the search stops at 100 hits anyway. Perhaps that is by design.


----------



## wkearney99

I've got two machines, both running windows 8. One transfers fine, but the other one quits after only download around 16mb.

I installed both of these the same way. Installed 32bit Java, then 64bit. Then expanded the kmttg zip into c:\kmttg. Did the cmd file association, set up the shortcut and then started it.

The log shows no errors. The spreadsheet view shows the SIZE of the program on the Tivo as 3.9gb. It does this for any/all transfers attempted.

Where should I start with the debugging?

Here's log data from a program recorded on the unit:


Code:


The Princess Bride
Recorded Sun 12/16/2012 03:30 PM on 731=AMCHD, Duration=120 mins
A storybook stableboy turns pirate and rescues his beloved, who is about to marry a dreadful prince. 
Obtaining extended metadata for: The Princess Bride
extended metadata acquired

The Princess Bride
Recorded Sun 12/16/2012 03:30 PM on 731=AMCHD, Duration=120 mins
A storybook stableboy turns pirate and rescues his beloved, who is about to marry a dreadful prince. 
ByteOffset = 0
ExpirationImage = expired-recording
HD = Yes
ProgramId = MV0232920000
ProgramId_unique = MV0232920000_1355689800000
channel = AMCHD
channelNum = 731
date = Sun 12/16/2012
date_long = Sun 12/16/2012 03:30 PM
description = A storybook stableboy turns pirate and rescues his beloved, who is about to marry a dreadful prince. 
duration = 7200000
gmt = 1355689800000
gmt_hex = 0x50CE2F48
metadata = acquired
size = 15592325120
sizeGB = 14.52 GB
sortableChannel = 731
startTime = 2012-12-17_0959
title = The Princess Bride
titleOnly = The Princess Bride
tivoName = Tivo HD
url = http://192.168.12.74:80/download/The%20Princess%20Bride.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=5825741
url_TiVoVideoDetails = https://192.168.12.74:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=5825741

The Princess Bride
Recorded Sun 12/16/2012 03:30 PM on 731=AMCHD, Duration=120 mins
A storybook stableboy turns pirate and rescues his beloved, who is about to marry a dreadful prince. 
>> DOWNLOADING C:\kmttg\The Princess Bride (12_16_2012).TiVo ...
C:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie sid=abc --cookie-jar C:\Users\wkearney\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie5139812623054679149.tmp --url http://192.168.12.74:80/download/The%20Princess%20Bride.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=5825741 --output "C:\kmttg\The Princess Bride (12_16_2012).TiVo" 
C:\kmttg\The Princess Bride (12_16_2012).TiVo: size=17.24 MB elapsed=0:00:11 (13.15 Mbps)
---DONE--- job=download output=C:\kmttg\The Princess Bride (12_16_2012).TiVo

Here's some debugging from the log window for an MPG upload:


Code:


Cars 2
Recorded Mon 06/10/2013 09:45 AM, Duration=107 mins, PAUSE POINT: 75.0%

Cars 2
Recorded Mon 06/10/2013 09:45 AM, Duration=107 mins, PAUSE POINT: 75.0%
ByteOffset = 2617769984
ExpirationImage = expired-recording
HD = No
ProgramId = 6578817_3491758080
ProgramId_unique = 6578817_3491758080_1370871954000
date = Mon 06/10/2013
date_long = Mon 06/10/2013 09:45 AM
duration = 6421000
gmt = 1370871954000
gmt_hex = 0x51B5D892
size = 3491758080
sizeGB = 3.25 GB
title = Cars 2
titleOnly = Cars 2
tivoName = Tivo HD
url = http://192.168.12.74:80/download/Cars%202.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=6578817
url_TiVoVideoDetails = https://192.168.12.74:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=6578817

Cars 2
Recorded Mon 06/10/2013 09:45 AM, Duration=107 mins, PAUSE POINT: 75.0%
>> DOWNLOADING C:\kmttg\Cars 2 (06_10_2013).TiVo ...
C:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie sid=abc --cookie-jar C:\Users\wkearney\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie5762804970247488595.tmp --url http://192.168.12.74:80/download/Cars%202.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=6578817 --output "C:\kmttg\Cars 2 (06_10_2013).TiVo" 
C:\kmttg\Cars 2 (06_10_2013).TiVo: size=12.96 MB elapsed=0:00:11 (9.88 Mbps)
---DONE--- job=download output=C:\kmttg\Cars 2 (06_10_2013).TiVo


----------



## wkearney99

I should add that I tried this both as a user on the machine (belonging to the Administrators group) and also as while using the Administrator account. Same failure each time, a truncated transfer of about 9 seconds worth of the program.


----------



## moyekj

plamumba said:


> Maybe you are already aware of this, but I notice that if I select "200" in the max hits for a search when I am using search++, the search stops at 100 hits anyway. Perhaps that is by design.


 You just have to close the Advanced Search form and open it again and it will pick up the new max setting.


----------



## moyekj

wkearney99 said:


> I should add that I tried this both as a user on the machine (belonging to the Administrators group) and also as while using the Administrator account. Same failure each time, a truncated transfer of about 9 seconds worth of the program.


 I would guess perhaps machine that is not working is blocking curl in firewall or something of that nature. Try switching to Java downloads for that machine and see if it helps. If that works then it's probably curl firewall related issue.


----------



## wkearney99

moyekj said:


> I would guess perhaps machine that is not working is blocking curl in firewall or something of that nature. Try switching to Java downloads for that machine and see if it helps. If that works then it's probably curl firewall related issue.


Nope, just tried transferring from a new Roamio and it doesn't halt at the same point. Keeps chugging right along. All the Tivos and this PC are on the same wired network.

I'm running with the defaults as setup by the current release of kmttg.

I will change to Java downloads and report back.

_(lordy, but the S3 units are soooooo slooooow compared to the new gen units...)_


----------



## wkearney99

Ok, progress, at least in the form of seeing error messages:


Code:


The Princess Bride
Recorded Sun 12/16/2012 03:30 PM on 731=AMCHD, Duration=120 mins
A storybook stableboy turns pirate and rescues his beloved, who is about to marry a dreadful prince. 
>> DOWNLOADING C:\kmttg\The Princess Bride (12_16_2012).TiVo ...
http://192.168.12.74:80/download/The%20Princess%20Bride.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=5825741
http IO exception for: http://192.168.12.74:80/download/The%20Princess%20Bride.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=5825741
Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.12.74:80/download/The%20Princess%20Bride.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=5825741
Download failed to file: C:\kmttg\The Princess Bride (12_16_2012).TiVo
The Princess Bride (12_16_2012).TiVo: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING C:\kmttg\The Princess Bride (12_16_2012).TiVo ...
http://192.168.12.74:80/download/The%20Princess%20Bride.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=5825741
http IO exception for: http://192.168.12.74:80/download/The%20Princess%20Bride.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=5825741
Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.12.74:80/download/The%20Princess%20Bride.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=5825741
Download failed to file: C:\kmttg\The Princess Bride (12_16_2012).TiVo
The Princess Bride (12_16_2012).TiVo: Download attempt # 3 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING C:\kmttg\The Princess Bride (12_16_2012).TiVo ...
http://192.168.12.74:80/download/The%20Princess%20Bride.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=5825741
http IO exception for: http://192.168.12.74:80/download/The%20Princess%20Bride.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=5825741
Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.12.74:80/download/The%20Princess%20Bride.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=5825741
Download failed to file: C:\kmttg\The Princess Bride (12_16_2012).TiVo
The Princess Bride (12_16_2012).TiVo: Download attempt # 4 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING C:\kmttg\The Princess Bride (12_16_2012).TiVo ...
http://192.168.12.74:80/download/The%20Princess%20Bride.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=5825741
http IO exception for: http://192.168.12.74:80/download/The%20Princess%20Bride.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=5825741
Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.12.74:80/download/The%20Princess%20Bride.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=5825741
Download failed to file: C:\kmttg\The Princess Bride (12_16_2012).TiVo
The Princess Bride (12_16_2012).TiVo: Download attempt # 5 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING C:\kmttg\The Princess Bride (12_16_2012).TiVo ...
http://192.168.12.74:80/download/The%20Princess%20Bride.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=5825741
http IO exception for: http://192.168.12.74:80/download/The%20Princess%20Bride.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=5825741
Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.12.74:80/download/The%20Princess%20Bride.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=5825741
Download failed to file: C:\kmttg\The Princess Bride (12_16_2012).TiVo
The Princess Bride (12_16_2012).TiVo: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!

Let me ask what might be non-obvious, can a Tivo HD (s3) respond to transfer requests from more than one kmttg session? As in, can I beat on it from more than one PC at a time? Or can it the Tivo only handle transferring to one PC at a time?


----------



## moyekj

You MUST limit transfers from a TiVo to only 1 at a time. Different kmttg sessions don't know about each other so won't respect that. If you've tried more than 1 at a time from a TiVo you now may have to reboot it to be able to download from it again.


----------



## lpwcomp

wkearney99 said:


> Let me ask what might be non-obvious, can a Tivo HD (s3) respond to transfer requests from more than one kmttg session? As in, can I beat on it from more than one PC at a time? Or can it the Tivo only handle transferring to one PC at a time?


As you noted, they can barely handle *one* at a time.


----------



## wkearney99

lpwcomp said:


> As you noted, they can barely handle *one* at a time.


Ah well, there we go. Noted. So much for efficiency of pulling via multiple PCs. I wasn't expecting double the speed. I was more aiming for pulling the +2tb of programming over to some 1TB equipped PCs. That and being able to use the bulk selecting withing kmttg.

So let me ask this, can multiple real Tivo units transfer from it simultaneously? Is it smart enough to allow a Premiere XL4 and a Roamio Pro to both be pulling from it? I realize this would still take the same amount of time to transfer as just one, due to the limits of the transfer speed from an S3. Or is the software on the S3 going to get confused here also?

While the season pass copier feature of the website is convenient, the process would be even better if they also allowed copying the shows that way. My only complaint about the season pass copier is it didn't copy them over in the same order.


----------



## moyekj

TiVos pulling from other TiVos through MRV or MRS is different than TTG. For those cases it's basically just copying bytes from one to another. TTG is much more involved and CPU intensive with a bunch of processing happening behind the scenes which is why historically it's been so slow. So it's like comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## lpwcomp

wkearney99 said:


> Ah well, there we go. Noted. So much for efficiency of pulling via multiple PCs. I wasn't expecting double the speed. I was more aiming for pulling the +2tb of programming over to some 1TB equipped PCs. That and being able to use the bulk selecting withing kmttg.
> 
> So let me ask this, can multiple real Tivo units transfer from it simultaneously? Is it smart enough to allow a Premiere XL4 and a Roamio Pro to both be pulling from it? I realize this would still take the same amount of time to transfer as just one, due to the limits of the transfer speed from an S3. Or is the software on the S3 going to get confused here also?


Even if possible, it would almost certainly be *less* efficient, as would using two PCs. Your bottleneck is the S3. OTOH, a direct TiVo-Tivo transfer would probably be faster than TiVo-to-PC. Of course, it takes far more of your time to queue up all of the transfers but that is the tradeoff.



wkearney99 said:


> While the season pass copier feature of the website is convenient, the process would be even better if they also allowed copying the shows that way. My only complaint about the season pass copier is it didn't copy them over in the same order.


You should've used kmttg for that too.


----------



## mitsirrah

I am currently running kmttg v1p0t and VideoRedo Tv Suite h.264 4.21.6.674

Just recently whenever kmttg interacts with VideoRedo for anything it will generate an error such as below.

Running qsfix on N:\Tivo\America the Story of Us - 110 - WWII.TiVo ...
C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "N:\Tivo\America the Story of Us - 110 - WWII.TiVo" "N:\Tivo\MPG\America the Story of Us - 110 - WWII.mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\Timothy\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock7194754577442368257.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:704 /y:480 
Saved 4 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "N:\Tivo\America the Story of Us - 110 - WWII.TiVo" "N:\Tivo\MPG\America the Story of Us - 110 - WWII.mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\Timothy\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock7194754577442368257.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:704 /y:480 
C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(61, 4) Microsoft VBScript runtime error: Out of memory

Even doing something as simple as refreshing encoding profiles.

Refreshing encoding profiles
C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\getProfiles.vbs(2, 1) Microsoft VBScript runtime error: Out of memory

Encountered problems obtaining encoding profiles from VideoRedo


After which it leaves a copy of videoredo running in the background that I can see with task manager.

Any ideas how to fix this?


----------



## moyekj

mitsirrah, I would try 2 things in order listed:
1. Reboot your PC to try and fix memory related issues
2. Install latest (beta) version of VRD TVSuite:
http://www.videoredo.net/beta/VRDTVSH264-4-21-9-680b.exe


----------



## mitsirrah

I completely uninstalled VideoRedo and re installed.
And it had an issue with COM registration.
At that point I realized it was my AV software so I flagged all files as trusted and it seems fine now.

Thanks


----------



## nooneuknow

Any idea what this is about? I did the same Permanently Delete operation on another base Roamio, for the same items, in the same manner, and nothing like this came up (I always have two TiVos recording the same things, due to there always being at least one TiVo having problems, at any given time):



Code:


java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 12 >= 12
	at java.util.Vector.elementAt(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.table.DefaultTableModel.getValueAt(Unknown Source)
	at org.jdesktop.swingx.JXTable.getValueAt(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JTable.prepareRenderer(Unknown Source)
	at org.jdesktop.swingx.JXTable.prepareRenderer(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicTableUI.paintCell(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicTableUI.paintCells(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicTableUI.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.ComponentUI.update(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintComponent(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintToOffscreen(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$PaintManager.paintDoubleBuffered(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$PaintManager.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent._paintImmediately(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintImmediately(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.prePaintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.access$1100(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$ProcessingRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.access$200(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)

java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 8 >= 8
	at java.util.Vector.elementAt(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.table.DefaultTableModel.getValueAt(Unknown Source)
	at org.jdesktop.swingx.JXTable.getValueAt(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JTable.prepareRenderer(Unknown Source)
	at org.jdesktop.swingx.JXTable.prepareRenderer(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicTableUI.paintCell(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicTableUI.paintCells(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicTableUI.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.ComponentUI.update(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintComponent(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintToOffscreen(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$PaintManager.paintDoubleBuffered(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$PaintManager.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent._paintImmediately(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintImmediately(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.prePaintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.access$1100(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$ProcessingRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.access$200(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)

java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 8 >= 8
	at java.util.Vector.elementAt(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.table.DefaultTableModel.getValueAt(Unknown Source)
	at org.jdesktop.swingx.JXTable.getValueAt(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JTable.prepareRenderer(Unknown Source)
	at org.jdesktop.swingx.JXTable.prepareRenderer(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicTableUI.paintCell(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicTableUI.paintCells(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicTableUI.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.ComponentUI.update(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintComponent(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintToOffscreen(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$PaintManager.paintDoubleBuffered(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$PaintManager.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent._paintImmediately(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintImmediately(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.prePaintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.access$1100(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$ProcessingRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.access$200(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)

java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 4 >= 4
	at java.util.Vector.elementAt(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.table.DefaultTableModel.getValueAt(Unknown Source)
	at org.jdesktop.swingx.JXTable.getValueAt(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JTable.prepareRenderer(Unknown Source)
	at org.jdesktop.swingx.JXTable.prepareRenderer(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicTableUI.paintCell(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicTableUI.paintCells(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicTableUI.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.ComponentUI.update(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintComponent(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintToOffscreen(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$PaintManager.paintDoubleBuffered(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$PaintManager.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent._paintImmediately(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintImmediately(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.prePaintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.access$1100(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$ProcessingRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.access$200(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## moyekj

There's no references to kmttg code in those exceptions, so it's probably a Java Swing related issue. Chances are nothing bad is resulting from them though other than the dump to message window...


----------



## mattack

I realize this is a tiny tiny tiny thing, but is it possible for kmttg to launch the new copy when you upgrade?

Even if it launches the new one, and the old one can't do anything BUT quit, that would still be better than now, saying yes at the ok to quit dialog and having to relaunch the new one.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> I realize this is a tiny tiny tiny thing, but is it possible for kmttg to launch the new copy when you upgrade?
> 
> Even if it launches the new one, and the old one can't do anything BUT quit, that would still be better than now, saying yes at the ok to quit dialog and having to relaunch the new one.


 I thought about it before but decided there's too many ways one could have started the kmttg GUI (with different JRE/JVM options etc.) where it would be a pain to try and reproduce the exact way to restart. After re-considering I just took the KISS approach and basically just do /full/path/to/java -jar kmttg.jar to launch a new one and exit existing one. If that doesn't suit everyone then they still have option to just quit current session and start a new one anyway their normal way, so probably good enough...


----------



## mattack

Oh, so you're saying it *should* launch the new one? I simply get the "ok to exit" dialog, but the new one doesn't launch.

Oh, maybe that's because OS X (properly) allows only one instance of the app to launch at the same time, and it "thinks" there would be two copies running. (You can manually duplicate an app and run "two", but that's weird.)

Slight bummer in this case I guess.


----------



## ThAbtO

mattack said:


> Oh, so you're saying it *should* launch the new one? I simply get the "ok to exit" dialog, but the new one doesn't launch.
> 
> Oh, maybe that's because OS X (properly) allows only one instance of the app to launch at the same time, and it "thinks" there would be two copies running. (You can manually duplicate an app and run "two", but that's weird.)
> 
> Slight bummer in this case I guess.


When you choose "Update KMTTG" it downloads and updates kmttg.jar and it does not affect the KMTTG currently running so it must be restarted.

Each time you KMTTG on your computer, it starts a new app/window but does not close the previous opened app.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> Oh, so you're saying it *should* launch the new one?


 No, current release simply exits and it's up to you to re-start. Next release will have a re-start.


----------



## moyekj

v1.1a version is now released.
Main update is for Windows users added new option to decrypt .TiVo files using DirectShow Dump. This provides way for Windows users without VideoRedo to decrypt TS .TiVo files if desired. Note that DSD requires at least a partial installation of TiVo Desktop to work.

Be sure to use Help menu to update Windows Tools package which includes DSD.

Consult release_notes Wiki for details.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> v1.1a version is now released.
> Main update is for Windows users added new option to decrypt .TiVo files using DirectShow Dump. This provides way for Windows users without VideoRedo to decrypt TS .TiVo files if desired. Note that DSD requires at least a partial installation of TiVo Desktop to work.
> 
> Be sure to use Help menu to update Windows Tools package which includes DSD.
> 
> Consult release_notes Wiki for details.


Isn't TivoDecode used for this step?


----------



## lpwcomp

ThAbtO said:


> Isn't TivoDecode used for this step?


Not if you're using VideoReDo.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Isn't TivoDecode used for this step?


 tivodecode does not work reliably, if at all to decrypt TS .TiVo files, whereas DirectShow Dump can handle those without problem. So it's mostly useful for TS .TiVo downloads. In the case of H.264 recordings (my cable company has some of those), for example, your only option is to download those in TS container.

i.e. This is a Windows alternative to overcome limitations of tivodecode and without using VideoRedo.


----------



## caddyroger

I have kmttg version 1.1a installed. I have the programs options set to jave rpc not checked.
What is happening is the program is stopping about a minute from the end and starting the down load again.
What could be the problem?


----------



## wuzznuubi

Running WIN-7 64 bit

In order to update kmttg tools to use the latest version of MediaInfo CLI v.0.7.69 vs the version that comes with kmttg v0.7.62, do I;

download and unzip the newest version into <kmttg_installed_directory>\mediaInfo_cli ?
should I download the 32 or 64 bit version?


----------



## moyekj

wuzznuubi said:


> Running WIN-7 64 bit
> 
> In order to update kmttg tools to use the latest version of MediaInfo CLI v.0.7.69 vs the version that comes with kmttg v0.7.62, do I;
> 
> download and unzip the newest version into <kmttg_installed_directory>\mediaInfo_cli ?
> should I download the 32 or 64 bit version?


 Yes that would work (probably either 32 bit or 64 bit would work). But I really don't see the point of updating since the default version is working fine AFAIK.


----------



## wuzznuubi

moyekj said:


> Yes that would work (probably either 32 bit or 64 bit would work). But I really don't see the point of updating since the default version is working fine AFAIK.


Thanks moyekj, let me rephrase #2.
Did you include the 32 or 64 bit version of MediaInfo CLI in the tools package?
I'm getting intermittent problems where MediaInfo CLI reported duration of TS TiVo downloads are incorrect and it also reports the video as encrypted and doesn't show additional info on the video stream portion, but if I redownload from the TiVo as PS they're fine. Just thought I'd try out the latest MediaInfo CLI version to see if it helps.

P.S. I'm guessing you used the 32 bit version so will try that one


----------



## az1097

I've been using windows media player in XP to play the .tivo files that transferred with KMTTG but recently those files won't play and the WMP displays "Windows Media Player encountered a problem while playing the file. For additional assistance, click Web Help." How do I fix this issue? Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

az1097 said:


> I've been using windows media player in XP to play the .tivo files that transferred with KMTTG but recently those files won't play and the WMP displays "Windows Media Player encountered a problem while playing the file. For additional assistance, click Web Help." How do I fix this issue? Thanks.


Is this enabled?


----------



## az1097

ThAbtO said:


> Is this enabled?


It isn't, I'd never enabled it. At the moment I can't play the very .tivo files I was able to play before.


----------



## ThAbtO

az1097 said:


> It isn't, I'd never enabled it. At the moment I can't play the very .tivo files I was able to play before.


It won't play .Tivo files unless you had Tivo Desktop installed/partially removed, otherwise you have to use Decrypt.


----------



## az1097

ThAbtO said:


> It won't play .Tivo files unless you had Tivo Desktop installed/partially removed, otherwise you have to use Decrypt.


Turns out the bonjour service was disabled...working fine now.


----------



## muerte33

Is there anyplace to just download this file:
TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll
So I don't have to install Tivo Desktop?
I would really like to download all my files in TS format (which seems quicker).


----------



## moyekj

muerte33 said:


> Is there anyplace to just download this file:
> TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll
> So I don't have to install Tivo Desktop?
> I would really like to download all my files in TS format (which seems quicker).


 You'd have to hack registry changes to do it without installing TD. Easiest thing to do is install TD to the point you can confirm .TiVo files play with Windows Media Player, then proceed to uninstall TD and leave a partial install in place (an option given during uninstall).


----------



## moyekj

FYI, since the "incomplete transfers" issue comes up over and over again (most recently in kmttg sourceforge forum), I decided to create a Wiki page about it which summarizes the problem and 2 workarounds to it:
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/Resume_Downloads/

Let me know if more details are needed in that page or if something is not clear.


----------



## howards

moyekj - thank you for the resume page - very useful!


----------



## caddyroger

I have kmttg v1.1 installed. I would like why it doing this.In my configuration I have it set to save mpg programs saved in a folder then I have tivo file saved in a different folder? I then have the tivo files deleted. I been doing this way for the last 3 or 4 years. 
With this new version it will not save the mpg to the mpg folder so I have to kept the tivo files.


----------



## caddyroger

Another question. What folder keeps tracks of the down loaded programs. Say for instance Bones. What folder kmttg checks to see if that show has been recorded. Some times I have to manually install kmttg. I would like to know which to keep so I am not down loading that have all ready have.


----------



## moyekj

caddyroger said:


> I have kmttg v1.1 installed. I would like why it doing this.In my configuration I have it set to save mpg programs saved in a folder then I have tivo file saved in a different folder? I then have the tivo files deleted. I been doing this way for the last 3 or 4 years.
> With this new version it will not save the mpg to the mpg folder so I have to kept the tivo files.


 It does work. Most likely you put incorrect path to mpg folder and since kmttg can't find it or write to it then defaults to putting them in same folder as .TiVo files. So triple check your mpg folder setting to make sure it exists and has proper write permissions.


----------



## moyekj

caddyroger said:


> Another question. What folder keeps tracks of the down loaded programs. Say for instance Bones. What folder kmttg checks to see if that show has been recorded. Some times I have to manually install kmttg. I would like to know which to keep so I am not down loading that have all ready have.


auto.history


----------



## ThAbtO

I am finding lately that under 1.1a, my decrypt and QSFix jobs are running very slowly. Right now it looks like its doing about .5 MB per 1-2 min. Might it be the updated tools? How can I revert back?


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> I am finding lately that under 1.1a, my decrypt and QSFix jobs are running very slowly. Right now it looks like its doing about .5 MB per 1-2 min. Might it be the updated tools? How can I revert back?


 Only executable updated was ffmpeg. Besides that DSD and ccextractor were added but nothing else changed, so that's not the problem. The tasks you mention are I/O intensive so I would suspect hard drive write speed related problem. 1st thing I would do is reboot PC if you haven't already, then run some hard drive checks. If you have an alternate drive to write to try changing outputs to that to see if speed improves.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> Only executable updated was ffmpeg. Besides that DSD and ccextractor were added but nothing else changed, so that's not the problem. The tasks you mention are I/O intensive so I would suspect hard drive write speed related problem. 1st thing I would do is reboot PC if you haven't already, then run some hard drive checks. If you have an alternate drive to write to try changing outputs to that to see if speed improves.


Hmm, reboot is not the solution because I shutdown nightly and the issue still exist.


----------



## moyekj

Antivirus like programs are also always a prime suspect for these kinds of problems, so consider that as well in addition to hard drive checks.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> Antivirus like programs are also always a prime suspect for these kinds of problems, so consider that as well in addition to hard drive checks.


Well, I finally got it working again. I tried the WinXP's Defragmenter and it would not do anything on the drive. The drive is a secondary WD20EARS in a locking dock slot on the PC. Tried to shutdown and defragmenter will still up and frozen. It had worked when I analyzed my main drive, but not the secondary. Forced a reset and the secondary was not listed in Windows Explorer, took out the drive, restarted, everything was fine. Replaced the secondary, restarted, and it was missing in Win Explorer. Went into CtrlPanel, add hardware, selected the drive, finish. Then, the drive appeared in W.Exp. Next I opened KMTTG, and tried a decrypt, QSF and now is faster. Not sure why this came up since about yesterday.


----------



## Bytez

I recorded a partial show, 43 minutes long. Why does only the first 13:10 get transferred to the computer? The program lists the show as 5.03GB, 1,506MB is transferred.


----------



## ThAbtO

Bytez said:


> I recorded a partial show, 43 minutes long. Why does only the first 13:10 get transferred to the computer? The program lists the show as 5.03GB, 1,506MB is transferred.


Could be a glitch in the recording at that spot.


----------



## moyekj

Bytez said:


> I recorded a partial show, 43 minutes long. Why does only the first 13:10 get transferred to the computer? The program lists the show as 5.03GB, 1,506MB is transferred.


https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/Resume_Downloads/


----------



## whitenack

What encoding profile is recommended for chromecast? I know I need an mp4, so I am thinking the h264 high rate, but I'm not sure if the audio will work. I can't get chrome to play the audio for this profile but I haven't been able to try chromecast yet.


----------



## caddyroger

moyekj said:


> auto.history


Thanks


----------



## moyekj

whitenack said:


> What encoding profile is recommended for chromecast? I know I need an mp4, so I am thinking the h264 high rate, but I'm not sure if the audio will work. I can't get chrome to play the audio for this profile but I haven't been able to try chromecast yet.


 Many players can't handle mp4 container with ac3. You can use the iPad profiles (hb_ipad or ff_ipad) or use hb_television which all have aac audio. I don't know anything about Chrome or Chromecast but they may be able to handle playback of mpeg2 in which case you just need to decrypted mpg file and no need to encode to something else.


----------



## whitenack

moyekj said:


> Many players can't handle mp4 container with ac3. You can use the iPad profiles (hb_ipad or ff_ipad) or use hb_television which all have aac audio. I don't know anything about Chrome or Chromecast but they may be able to handle playback of mpeg2 in which case you just need to decrypted mpg file and no need to encode to something else.


Thanks for the response!

I looked up the supported codecs and found this...



> *Video codecs*
> 
> H.264 High Profile Level 4.1, 4.2 and 5
> VP8
> 
> *Audio decoding*
> 
> HE-AAC
> LC-AAC
> CELT/Opus
> MP3
> Vorbis
> Wav (audio/wav)


So, looks like I need to keep the mp4 video but I need to find an HE-AAC or LC-AAC audio option.


----------



## moyekj

Any of the 3 profiles I posted should work fine then with hb_television probably best quality of the 3.


----------



## whitenack

moyekj said:


> Any of the 3 profiles I posted should work fine then with hb_television probably best quality of the 3.


Thanks! I tried the "ff_ipad" option and it worked perfectly. I'll try the one you recommend. Thanks again!


----------



## whitenack

Is there a way to set up the ad cut jobs to complete without having to review them first? I'd like to set up some jobs to take place automatically.

EDIT: never mind. I see the option to turn it off


----------



## species8472jj

I just got a Synology DS214play.

I have many TV shows that auto download and run the decoder, VideoRedo etc.

Before getting my NAS, I would have them download to my PC, however I thought I would try to have them download to the NAS instead.

So, I just tried downloading a TV show to the NAS, and it was extremely slow, whereas when I tried the same thing and switched the path back to my PC, it was fine.

So, I then tried download the same show to my Synology NAS using pyTivo (which is running on the NAS), and that was lightning fast.

The only thing I can think of is it has something to do with the fact that KMTTG is running on a PC and pyTivo is running on the NAS.

If there is something that I'm missing or setting I'm missing, please let me know. 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## moyekj

If not already doing so, specify the NAS drive destination using \\host\share format instead of a volume.


----------



## lpwcomp

I would think you probably have the right idea. kmttg is routing data through the PC, so it has to go over the network to the PC then back out the network to the NAS, whereas the pyTivo running on the NAS does a direct transfer.

If you're processing stuff, only the final product should go on the NAS.


----------



## whitenack

Help me work on a custom encoding profile for my chromecast.

If TL;DR, ignore the next paragraph...
I have played around with the different profiles included but I need to tweak things a bit. The "hb_television" profile you suggested was great, but it was a little bit too big of a file to stream smoothly. Plus, I think the mkv file type doesn't play as well with the chromecast as an mp4 type. I get great quality from the "ff_iphone" profile, but the file is too big to stream smoothly. The "ff_ipod_low_res" profile streams smoothly, but the video quality is not as good as I would like.

Therefore, I am attempting to edit the "ff_ipod_low_res" profile a bit to get a better video quality and need help with what to tweak. In comparing the high and low res profiles, the differences are...



High Res said:


> -s 640xHEIGHT -r 29.97 -b 1500k -maxrate 2000k





Low Res said:


> -s 320xHEIGHT -r 29.97 -b 700k -maxrate 1000k


Do I just adjust all 3 factors a bit or is there one factor that makes more of an impact that others? I'd like to find a combination that produces the highest video quality that still has a file size low enough to stream smoothly.


----------



## philhu

-b (bitrate) is the major factor. If you starve bitrate, it gets soft or pixelates

I would do -b 1000k -maxrate 1250k

For low output, look good stuff, I set 480, as 320 is too low and most material doesn't need 640


----------



## cherry ghost

whitenack said:


> Help me work on a custom encoding profile for my chromecast.
> 
> If TL;DR, ignore the next paragraph...
> I have played around with the different profiles included but I need to tweak things a bit. The "hb_television" profile you suggested was great, but it was a little bit too big of a file to stream smoothly. Plus, I think the mkv file type doesn't play as well with the chromecast as an mp4 type. I get great quality from the "ff_iphone" profile, but the file is too big to stream smoothly. The "ff_ipod_low_res" profile streams smoothly, but the video quality is not as good as I would like.
> 
> Therefore, I am attempting to edit the "ff_ipod_low_res" profile a bit to get a better video quality and need help with what to tweak. In comparing the high and low res profiles, the differences are...
> 
> Do I just adjust all 3 factors a bit or is there one factor that makes more of an impact that others? I'd like to find a combination that produces the highest video quality that still has a file size low enough to stream smoothly.





Code:


FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES -c:v libx264 -preset veryfast -crf 26 -s 640x360 -c:a:0 aac -strict -2 -ac 2 -b:a:0 128k OUTPUT

https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/Encode/H.264


----------



## whitenack

Thanks for the replies. I'll try these out. It would be great if there was such a thing as a variable bitrate stream like the streaming services use.


----------



## whitenack

OK folks, just to update you all on my trial and errors...

Philhu, your suggestion to go 480x1000x1250 produced a file of 242mb (in my 30 minute recording). This produced an acceptable video image but caused buffering a few times.

cherry ghost, your suggestion produced a file size of an incredible 87mb (for the same file), but the video was very pixelated. 

If I could find a file size less than 200mb that had a passable video quality, I think we'll have it. I am going to experiment with some different combinations (480x600x800, 480x700x100, 320x700x1000, etc.) and see what happens.


----------



## cherry ghost

whitenack said:


> OK folks, just to update you all on my trial and errors...
> 
> Philhu, your suggestion to go 480x1000x1250 produced a file of 242mb (in my 30 minute recording). This produced an acceptable video image but caused buffering a few times.
> 
> cherry ghost, your suggestion produced a file size of an incredible 87mb (for the same file), but the video was very pixelated.
> 
> If I could find a file size less than 200mb that had a passable video quality, I think we'll have it. I am going to experiment with some different combinations (480x600x800, 480x700x100, 320x700x1000, etc.) and see what happens.


Try changing -crf 26 to -crf 22. If the picture is better but the file is too big, go up to 23, 24, 25.


----------



## whitenack

cherry ghost said:


> Try changing -crf 26 to -crf 22. If the picture is better but the file is too big, go up to 23, 24, 25.


Thanks! I tried -crf 22 and that created a 127mb file. The picture quality was much better, along the line of SD quality. I am hoping for a little better quality picture, so I bumped it up down to 18. This looks pretty good, with a file size of 208mb. I think this will work (unless there is a different tweak that will make a better improvement then bumping to 18).


----------



## jcthorne

Did it occur to you that the problem with your chromecast is your wifi network not the size of your files? Chromecast should be able to stream full HD video without much difficulty and your files sizes are less than 1/10th of that.


----------



## whitenack

jcthorne said:


> Did it occur to you that the problem with your chromecast is your wifi network not the size of your files? Chromecast should be able to stream full HD video without much difficulty and your files sizes are less than 1/10th of that.


Yes it had, but I'm not sure how I check that detail. I checked to see that I had full reception on my chromecast icon, and I have a brand new ac router in the next located not too far away. Any help would be appreciated!

ETA: Maybe it is as simple as adding a QOS rule to prioritize the chromecast IP?


----------



## cherry ghost

whitenack said:


> Thanks! I tried -crf 22 and that created a 127mb file. The picture quality was much better, along the line of SD quality. I am hoping for a little better quality picture, so I bumped it up down to 18. This looks pretty good, with a file size of 208mb. I think this will work (unless there is a different tweak that will make a better improvement then bumping to 18).


There's a couple things you can tweak. Go through the link I provided earlier. I'd start by trying -preset faster and different values of -crf. The conversion time will increase as you go lower on the -preset scale.


----------



## whitenack

jcthorne said:


> Did it occur to you that the problem with your chromecast is your wifi network not the size of your files? Chromecast should be able to stream full HD video without much difficulty and your files sizes are less than 1/10th of that.


OK, I've started reading some Chromecast networking threads on XDA and looks like there is some research I need to do on this topic. An advantage to knocking down the file size was to obviously help with storage space, but it needs to be a quality I'll be happy with.

ETA: I probably need someone to critique my entire process to troubleshoot any bottlenecks I am creating for myself. I'll start a new thread for that.


----------



## whitenack

OK, found my bottleneck. Or, at least one of them. I am using Localcast on my android phone to connect the file on my PC to the Chromecast. I was under the impression that Localcast just send Chromecast the link to the PC and then the PC conncected directly to the Chromecast. Turns out, that's not how it works. Localcast uses the phone as a bridge between the two. In other words, the video stream has to go from the PC up to the phone via wifi, then the phone sends it back to the wifi which then sends it out to the chromecast. Therefore, this process is creating 3 times the network traffic as streaming directly from the PC to the Chromecast. I need to find another option. 

Thanks to all for the help!


----------



## whitenack

To update anyone that cares, I installed Plex Media Server on my PC and BubbleUPnP on my phone and this allows me to cast the file from the PC straight to the Chromecast, using much, much less bandwidth. I am now streaming full HD files with no problems. Now I just have to find the happy medium between video quality and file size. Thanks to all that helped!!


----------



## Hercules67

Plex Media should do the trick for you, I have been using since February.

But beware, although it's great on mp4s. it really does not like other file formats, that's why I still use my other tools (pytivo, etc.).


----------



## ellinj

species8472jj said:


> I just got a Synology DS214play.
> 
> I have many TV shows that auto download and run the decoder, VideoRedo etc.
> 
> Before getting my NAS, I would have them download to my PC, however I thought I would try to have them download to the NAS instead.
> 
> So, I just tried downloading a TV show to the NAS, and it was extremely slow, whereas when I tried the same thing and switched the path back to my PC, it was fine.
> 
> So, I then tried download the same show to my Synology NAS using pyTivo (which is running on the NAS), and that was lightning fast.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is it has something to do with the fact that KMTTG is running on a PC and pyTivo is running on the NAS.
> 
> If there is something that I'm missing or setting I'm missing, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I use a custom job with a batch file to move the encoded file after its done. This way you don't have disk/io for the encode job going over the network.


----------



## Joe Siegler

Tried decrypting a show that I recorded awhile ago so I could burn it to a DVD for a a road trip. However, I couldn't get it working. kmttg would say this:



> tivodecode failed (exit code: 10 ) - check command: C:\Users\Joe\Documents\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --no-verify --out "J:\TiVo\Dinosaur Train Dinosaurs A to Z (Recorded May 14, 2012, KERADT).mpg" "J:\TiVo\Dinosaur Train\hrlong\Dinosaur Train Dinosaurs A to Z (Recorded May 14, 2012, KERADT).TiVo"
> TiVo Private Data : Unmatched Stream ID: No error
> ts_handle_tivo_private_data failed: No error
> processing frame: No error
> Encryption by QUALCOMM


I did this with about 6 or 7 other episodes I recorded and they all went fine. Just not this one. It generates a 376 byte output file. Any tips to get kmttg to handle this one?


----------



## ThAbtO

Joe Siegler said:


> Tried decrypting a show that I recorded awhile ago so I could burn it to a DVD for a a road trip. However, I couldn't get it working. kmttg would say this:
> 
> I did this with about 6 or 7 other episodes I recorded and they all went fine. Just not this one. It generates a 376 byte output file. Any tips to get kmttg to handle this one?


It could be a TS Video file from the "ts_handle_tivo_private_data failed: No error."


----------



## Joe Siegler

ThAbtO said:


> It could be a TS Video file from the "ts_handle_tivo_private_data failed: No error."


Ah, you mean the fast copy? It's possible, I suppose, I recorded that a couple of years ago, I honestly don't remember.


----------



## lpwcomp

Joe Siegler said:


> Ah, you mean the fast copy? It's possible, I suppose, I recorded that a couple of years ago, I honestly don't remember.


It's not how it's recorded on the TiVo, it's how it's downloaded to the PC that matters.


----------



## Joe Siegler

lpwcomp said:


> It's not how it's recorded on the TiVo, it's how it's downloaded to the PC that matters.


That's what I was referring to - the fast copy to the PC. Sorry if I was vague.


----------



## lpwcomp

Joe Siegler said:


> That's what I was referring to - the fast copy to the PC. Sorry if I was vague.


Ah, ok. kmttg and pyTivo both explicitly refer to TS or transport stream. Only TD uses "fast".

I believe that the latest version of kmttg lets you use DirectShowDump to decrypt ts files.


----------



## whitenack

Is there ways to setup different file naming configurations for different auto transfers? I have a problem getting a single configuration to work for all my recordings.

For example, Dateline doesn't seem to have any usable metadata. Sometimes it has an episode title, but mostly it is a blank field. This causes problems for Plex Media Server. The only workaround I have found is to include the air date in the file-naming configuration, because evidently that is how the Dateline information is sorted. Unfortunately, if I add the air date to all my recordings, some of my other shows get messed up.

Obviously I can go in after the fact and manually rename the file, but I would like something automated.

One workaround I have tried is to not include the air date on the kmttg side but then use a program like Dropit to automatically rename just those Dateline files with the date created. Dropit can do this without any trouble, but I still have problems with this because sometimes the recording occurs on one day and the actual transfer and encoding take place on a different date (Dateline runs late at night...large file...etc.)

If I could set up the Dateline recordings to use the air date in its file name but set up the other recordings to use a different configuration, that would be the best.

*ETA: OK, looks like the metadata that kmttg downloads to the PC has data for "original air date". Is there some way I can automatically get that data off the .txt file and into the kmttg title? When I chose "original air date" from the configuration in kmttg it just uses the recording date.*


----------



## Thos19

I have some shows (Breaking Bad) which I had archived to my PC using Tivo Desktop. I am trying to reload them back to my TiVo Series 4 to watch, but the uploads are failing or only adding partial shows. I'd like to try to upload using kmttg (which I use pretty much exclusively, now). But I'm a bit lost how to do so. Can this be done?

Thos.


----------



## wmcbrine

Thos19 said:


> I'd like to try to upload using kmttg (which I use pretty much exclusively, now). But I'm a bit lost how to do so. Can this be done?


No. KMTTG only does TiVo -> PC. If you want an alternative to TiVo Desktop for PC -> TiVo, try pyTivo. (It's what the author of KMTTG uses.)

However, I wouldn't bet on any alternative transfer method helping you out in your situation. Most likely, the files are corrupt (or at least, the TiVo thinks so).

One thing you could try with pyTivo, though, is to force the recordings to be reencoded while transferred. This should smooth out some errors, if the errors aren't bad enough to prevent playback on the PC (the TiVo is more picky). You can add a metadata file -- make it default.txt -- to the folder with the recordings, with these contents:



Code:


Override_vCodec: foo
Override_aCodec: bar

Offhand, I'm not completely sure if that will work with .TiVo files; you might have to manually decrypt them first.


----------



## Thos19

wmcbrine said:


> Offhand, I'm not completely sure if that will work with .TiVo files; you might have to manually decrypt them first.


Thanks for the info. I think corrupted files is most likely as well.


----------



## dearing

If you're interested in _watching_ the videos on the TiVo and don't care if they're _copied_ to it, you can try StreamBaby. It will run as a service on any pc on your network and stream videos to the tivo with trick play.


----------



## kelavine

I've been using KMTTG on Windows for a while now and was trying on a Linux Ubuntu machine. I'm outputting to a NAS share and while downloading a show the metadata works fine; but the TIVO file fails to download. The error is is "Ext code 23".

I've checked permissions and I've got chmod 777 on the NAS share. I'm running v1.1a

What log files can I check?

Thanks


----------



## moyekj

Exit code 23 is a write error according to this summary of curl exit codes:
http://curl.haxx.se/libcurl/c/libcurl-errors.html

You could try in config using "Java downloads" to see if it makes any difference, but if it's truly a write permissions problem then you'll get errors no matter which method you use.


----------



## kelavine

moyekj said:


> Exit code 23 is a write error according to this summary of curl exit codes:
> 
> You could try in config using "Java downloads" to see if it makes any difference, but if it's truly a write permissions problem then you'll get errors no matter which method you use.


Thanks, will try that.

Also looking a little more at my syntax for mounting the share in FSTAB. As user on the Linux box I have RW access to the share, but my research show lots of gotchas with permissions.


----------



## HeatherA

I just recently updated my KMTTG machine to OS X 10.10 Yosemite and now when running the app I'm getting this error when trying to get NPL info from any of my TiVos



> Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from Family Room
> Exit code: 56
> Check YOUR MAK & IP settings
> % Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
> Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed
> 
> 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
> 100 31 100 31 0 0 185 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 185
> 
> 0 0 0 21806 0 0 55016 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 55016
> curl: (56) SSLRead() return error -9806


Any idea what I might need to do to get this working again? (I apologize if this has already been covered, I'm really behind in this thread and didn't get a chance to catch up before posting.)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## kelavine

kelavine said:


> Thanks, will try that.
> 
> Also looking a little more at my syntax for mounting the share in FSTAB. As user on the Linux box I have RW access to the share, but my research show lots of gotchas with permissions.


Looking at my Linux config and doing some research, I changed from doing a CIFS share to a NFS share. That has resolved my permissions issue.


----------



## moyekj

HeatherA said:


> I just recently updated my KMTTG machine to OS X 10.10 Yosemite and now when running the app I'm getting this error when trying to get NPL info from any of my TiVos
> 
> Any idea what I might need to do to get this working again? (I apologize if this has already been covered, I'm really behind in this thread and didn't get a chance to catch up before posting.)
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 In config->Program Options enable Java Downloads instead of curl and see if you get a more descriptive error.


----------



## HeatherA

moyekj said:


> In config->Program Options enable Java Downloads instead of curl and see if you get a more descriptive error.


Thanks. I will do that and report back


----------



## HeatherA

Changing it to Java instead of Curl got it working again. Is there a benefit of using one type over the other? Should I try to fix the Curl issue or just let it be?


----------



## moyekj

There's no benefit of one method over the other except in your case 1 works and the other doesn't so should be fine.


----------



## HeatherA

moyekj said:


> There's no benefit of one method over the other except in your case 1 works and the other doesn't so should be fine.


I feel like it's a little slower, but that might just be my imagination. I'll leave it as is since it's working. kmttg is the ONE program I didn't want to break with the upgrade, so I'm glad it's working.


----------



## moyekj

v1.1b version is now released. This version contains File Naming override setting in auto transfers setup and a new Reboot button available under Remote-Info tab for series 4 or later units. Consult release_notes Wiki for details.


----------



## squint

I just installed 1.1b to try to transfer SPs to my new TiVos but before I attempted that, I wanted to edit the .csv files to quickly modify the number of episodes that are kept. When I tried loading the modified _sp.csv file back, I got the following error:

readJSONArray - A JSONArray text must start with '[' at 1 [character 2 line 1]

I tried loading an unmodified _sp.csv and got the same error.

Maybe I'm doing something wrong as I just started using kmmtg.


----------



## lpwcomp

squint said:


> I just installed 1.1b to try to transfer SPs to my new TiVos but before I attempted that, I wanted to edit the .csv files to quickly modify the number of episodes that are kept. When I tried loading the modified _sp.csv file back, I got the following error:
> 
> readJSONArray - A JSONArray text must start with '[' at 1 [character 2 line 1]
> 
> I tried loading an unmodified _sp.csv and got the same error.
> 
> Maybe I'm doing something wrong as I just started using kmmtg.


I don't believe that kmttg supports *importing* from a .csv file.


----------



## squint

I think I should have Saved to a files then Loaded them. I used Export previously.


----------



## squint

Alright, I read the wiki and can't find out how to download a show. I don't want to setup an AutoTransfer. I just want to download one show off of the NPL.


----------



## ThAbtO

squint said:


> Alright, I read the wiki and can't find out how to download a show. I don't want to setup an AutoTransfer. I just want to download one show off of the NPL.


Click on a show and then the "Start job"


----------



## squint

Thanks.


----------



## duftopia

I recently had an update to java - version 7 I think, however there test site never works for me so I cannot tell if its okay, support of course is all pay and worse!!!

I ran knttg.jar and it does nothing, went through the steps to associate the javaw.exe file and am still crippled, however me and many other never get any info on testing the java through the java site, so how can I even approach fixing the sudden problem?

Duf


----------



## moyekj

Open a dos window (execute cmd from Start menu) and then execute as follows:
cd "c:\dir\where\kmttg\is\installed"
kmttg.jar

This way you can see error messages.


----------



## nahtanoj1

Mac Tivoto Go - version 1.1a - with the latest versions of Java and OSX and I am trying to download to a USB attached disk drive (moving off my local hard drive) but the when I configure the File ,Settings setting to choose the USB drive it get an error once I have selected the directory. Any idea? I am also getting a JAVA error when I choose File, Configure the first time and then the second time it works. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## moyekj

Sounds like Java File Manager is having trouble in general. Try bypassing the File Manager and just enter the correct full path directly in the config field. Note that if kmttg doesn't have write access there then the files will go into the kmttg install dir instead.


----------



## jcthorne

I just got round to trying using atomic parsly from within kmttg to correct and add in tags in my mp4 files. Is there a reason it does not write the title field? It seems to update many other fields but not title and looking at the command in the log, sure enough, --title is not to be found. Is there an option for this?

Thanks


----------



## cherry ghost

--title is whatever episodeTitle is in the metadata file


----------



## jcthorne

episodeTitle does not exist for movies


----------



## cherry ghost

--TVShowName uses what's under title in the metadata. --stik "Short Film" sets it as a movie


----------



## moyekj

For non-episodic shows this is used:
--stik "Short Film" 
For episodic shows it becomes:
--stik "TV Show"

When title is present in pyTivo metadata file all of these are set based on the title:
--TVShowName
--artist
--albumArtist

(This is all supposedly designed to be iTunes friendly, but personally I despise iTunes and don't use it, so wouldn't know - a lot of the implementation in this code is based on contributions from iTunes and other users).


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> For non-episodic shows this is used:
> --stik "Short Film"
> For episodic shows it becomes:
> --stik "TV Show"
> 
> When title is present in pyTivo metadata file all of these are set based on the title:
> --TVShowName
> --artist
> --albumArtist
> 
> (This is all supposedly designed to be iTunes friendly, but personally I despise iTunes and don't use it, so wouldn't know - a lot of the implementation in this code is based on contributions from iTunes and other users).


I see --stik "Short Film" so that works fine,

But nothing sets --Title and that is what is displayed in the Tivo shows list when pushed with pytivo. And why would one want --artist set as the title of the film? Would that not be the studio or perhaps the director or leading actor?

I have no use for iTunes, its just that pushing mp4 files with bogus data in the tags, the tivo ignores what pytivo sets and uses what is in the file. I need to properly populate the file to fix the bogus data some of my files seem to have acquired. Don't know when Tivo started this behavior, but its within the last couple releases. Heck, I could even live with overwriting --title to blank and then Tivo would use the metadata pytivo sends. Could you look at adding provision for --title?

Thanks


----------



## moyekj

OK, added --title based on title pyTivo metadata field. You can try out kmttg.jar from this zip file if you wish:
kmttg_v1.1c_beta1.zip


----------



## ThAbtO

I was thinking a long while about a shortcut for going in and out of a folder on KMTTG. Is there or could you add in the Unshifted < (comma) and >(period) for out and in respectfully. It may seem like the lazy way to navigate the NPL, but it can work quicker instead of having to always click that back button.


----------



## wmcbrine

jcthorne said:


> ... pushing mp4 files with bogus data in the tags, the tivo ignores what pytivo sets and uses what is in the file.


Really? Interesting...


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> OK, added --title based on title pyTivo metadata field. You can try out kmttg.jar from this zip file if you wish:
> kmttg_v1.1c_beta1.zip


Thanks!

It works. I do see a new anomaly though. Now the title is displayed twice in the NPL. Or should I say, repeated twice on one entry:

Legend of the Lost - Legend of the Lost

I can live with this much better than the gibberish that was in the file showing up but if you know why its getting formatted this way, would love to know. Perhaps a pytivo setting sending two meta data fields for the title?


----------



## cherry ghost

which tags?

you could remove all tags with

--metaEnema


----------



## jcthorne

wmcbrine said:


> Really? Interesting...


Or is it that pytivo is reading the mp4 tags and ignoring the metadata txt file? or something completely different?


----------



## wmcbrine

pyTivo does read the tags, but metadata in a .txt file takes precedence over everything else, except .TiVo metadata.


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne, how are you transferring these to the TiVo? Are you using push? I could see the push using the metadata, but a pull with ts=on would probably result in only pyTivo metadata file being used (it would be remuxed to ts container during pull presumably losing the mp4 container metadata) and hence more desirable.


----------



## jcthorne

cherry ghost said:


> which tags?
> 
> you could remove all tags with
> 
> --metaEnema


Not sure which tags are being concantated as kmttg is writing the :title data so several places. Its also still in the metadata txt file for pytivo to read so no idea which two pieces of data are being strung together to cause the duplicate. But its only in the txt file once under title :


----------



## cherry ghost

jcthorne said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It works. I do see a new anomaly though. Now the title is displayed twice in the NPL. Or should I say, repeated twice on one entry:
> 
> Legend of the Lost - Legend of the Lost
> 
> I can live with this much better than the gibberish that was in the file showing up but if you know why its getting formatted this way, would love to know. Perhaps a pytivo setting sending two meta data fields for the title?


can you post the metadata file?


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> jcthorne, how are you transferring these to the TiVo? Are you doing a pull with ts=on set in pyTivo?


No using kmttg to push via pytivo after running atomic parsley on the file, also within kmttg. I very rarely pull video.


----------



## jcthorne

cherry ghost said:


> can you post the metadata file?





Code:


title : Legend of the Lost
movieYear : 1957
description : John Wayne stars in this epic Western famed for its stunning cinematography. Wayne is Joe January, a hard-drinking, hard-living guide hired to find his employer's (Rossano Brazzi) father and a legendary, long-lost treasure. The two men set out into the isolated wasteland of the North African desert accompanied by Dita (Sophia Loren), a sultry prostitute who drives the men crazy and comes between them even as they battle for survival. 
isEpisode : false
seriesId : Movies
starRating : x5
mpaaRating : N8
vProgramGenre : Action & Adventure
vProgramGenre : Classic Westerns
vPrimaryGenre : Action & Adventure
vPrimaryGenre : Westerns
vDirector : Hathaway|Henry
vActor : Wayne|John
vActor : Loren|Sophia
vActor : Brazzi|Rossano
vActor : Kasznar|Kurt
vActor : Moser|Sonia
vActor : Portaluri|Angela
vActor : Hadish|Ibrahim El
callsign : Thornoli's
image : Legend of the Lost 1957.mp4.jpg


----------



## cherry ghost

jcthorne said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> title : Legend of the Lost
> movieYear : 1957
> description : John Wayne stars in this epic Western famed for its stunning cinematography. Wayne is Joe January, a hard-drinking, hard-living guide hired to find his employer's (Rossano Brazzi) father and a legendary, long-lost treasure. The two men set out into the isolated wasteland of the North African desert accompanied by Dita (Sophia Loren), a sultry prostitute who drives the men crazy and comes between them even as they battle for survival.
> isEpisode : false
> seriesId : Movies
> starRating : x5
> mpaaRating : N8
> vProgramGenre : Action & Adventure
> vProgramGenre : Classic Westerns
> vPrimaryGenre : Action & Adventure
> vPrimaryGenre : Westerns
> vDirector : Hathaway|Henry
> vActor : Wayne|John
> vActor : Loren|Sophia
> vActor : Brazzi|Rossano
> vActor : Kasznar|Kurt
> vActor : Moser|Sonia
> vActor : Portaluri|Angela
> vActor : Hadish|Ibrahim El
> callsign : Thornoli's
> image : Legend of the Lost 1957.mp4.jpg


see if adding

programId : MV002833730000

to the metadata file changes anything


----------



## jcthorne

Looks like kmttg is telling atomicparsley to set TVShowName also to the title even though this is not a tv show.

I do have pytivo set to concantate tvseries and episode name for the title. Perhaps this combination is what is causing this?

If so, can kmttg NOT set TVShowName to if its a movie?


----------



## jcthorne

cherry ghost said:


> see if adding
> 
> programId : MV002833730000
> 
> to the metadata file changes anything


No change


----------



## cherry ghost

I think you should erase all tags with --metaEnema and then either rerun Atomicparsley or not use it at all, especially since you don't use iTunes, which is what Atomicparsley is really for.


----------



## jcthorne

cherry ghost said:


> I think you should erase all tags with --metaEnema and then either rerun Atomicparsley or not use it at all, especially since you don't use iTunes, which is what Atomicparsley is really for.


I'd actually be fine with that answer too if it were an option in kmttg. Really dont want to add an additional command line step to processing each vid for pushing to tivo. Besides, there is a side benefit to having the correct tags in the mp4 file, iTunes is not the only program that uses them. My WDTVlive does too and we use that in our motorhome since a tivo will not work without a live network connection. We also have a few friends with the WDTV device that use my files once in a while.


----------



## moyekj

You can stop kmttg from running AtomicParsley by renaming the folder in kmttg installation to something else such that it can't find the program.
I've changed atomic code to only set TVShowName for episodic shows (which probably will generate some complaints from iTunes users eventually).


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> You can stop kmttg from running AtomicParsley by renaming the folder in kmttg installation to something else such that it can't find the program.
> I've changed atomic code to only set TVShowName for episodic shows (which probably will generate some complaints from iTunes users eventually).


Ok thanks. Look forward to trying that one. And hoping it does not mess up itunes.


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> You can stop kmttg from running AtomicParsley by renaming the folder in kmttg installation to something else such that it can't find the program.
> I've changed atomic code to only set TVShowName for episodic shows (which probably will generate some complaints from iTunes users eventually).


I think, since his problem is with movies, the best thing is to leave episodic as is and get rid of --TVShowName and add --title to non-episodic

After trying the zip file beta, I see that, for episodic, --title is being run twice, first as episodeTitle from the metadata file and second as title from the metadata file



Code:


--overWrite --stik "TV Show" --title MazelTov --year 2014-07-24T07:00:00Z --description "Daniel disappears on an unusual errand; Janets family surprises her some unexpected birthday gifts. " --longdesc "Daniel disappears on an unusual errand; Janets family surprises her some unexpected birthday gifts. " --contentRating TV-14 --title Rectify --TVShowName Rectify --artist Rectify --albumArtist Rectify --TVEpisode 206 --TVEpisodeNum 06 --tracknum 206 --TVSeasonNum 2 --album "Rectify, Season 2" --TVNetwork SUNDANC -d 1/1


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> Ok thanks. Look forward to trying that one. And hoping it does not mess up itunes.


kmttg_v1.1c_beta2.zip


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> After trying the zip file beta, I see that, for episodic, --title is being run twice, first as episodeTitle from the metadata file and second as title from the metadata file


 OK thanks for catching that. It's now corrected in source code. --title=title only used for movies. --title=episodeTitle will still be used for episodic shows.


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> kmttg_v1.1c_beta2.zip


Well, tried again with a clean file with no tags in it. Ran the new version of kmttg and then verified the results of atomicparsley before starting the push. TVShowTitle was indeed gone this time so that works.

Pushing with pytivo still results in a double title in the NPL. Perhaps the answer is for pytivo NOT to concantate title to whatever when the item being pushed has isEpisode set to false and only use title in that case?


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> I was thinking a long while about a shortcut for going in and out of a folder on KMTTG. Is there or could you add in the Unshifted < (comma) and >(period) for out and in respectfully. It may seem like the lazy way to navigate the NPL, but it can work quicker instead of having to always click that back button.


 I added this for NPL tables only for next release.


----------



## jcthorne

Update on the double title. The atomicparsley updates in kmttg DID fix the problem, on the TIVO NPL, kmttg was and still is displaying these same entries with the double titles on my pc though. Odd but I can live with it.

Thanks for everyone's help last night, much appreciated.


----------



## wmcbrine

jcthorne said:


> Perhaps the answer is for pytivo NOT to concantate title to whatever when the item being pushed has isEpisode set to false and only use title in that case?


Concatenating the title with anything is not a thing that pyTivo does, unless maybe you're using one of the modified templates from here?


----------



## jcthorne

wmcbrine said:


> Concatenating the title with anything is not a thing that pyTivo does, unless maybe you're using one of the modified templates from here?


Nail on the head, I forgot all about those templates and yes I did use one. Thanks!


----------



## Hcour

Whenever I transfer something from my Tivo to my computer using kmttg I've always done the conversion to mpg with no problems. Now on my desktop and notebook (Windows 8.1) the files play audio only, no picture, in both Daum PotPlayer and Windows Media Center. On my home theater media player (Popcorn Hour) I get a picture but no sound. What could be the problem? Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

Hcour said:


> Whenever I transfer something from my Tivo to my computer using kmttg I've always done the conversion to mpg with no problems. Now on my desktop and notebook (Windows 8.1) the files play audio only, no picture, in both Daum PotPlayer and Windows Media Center. On my home theater media player (Popcorn Hour) I get a picture but no sound. What could be the problem? Thanks.


 Missing codecs on your Windows machine is the problem there. If you install VideoLAN VLC for example it will play them without issue since it doesn't rely on Windows codecs for playback.


----------



## wireman121

moyeky - the problem where auto transfers gets stuck in a loop when the videoredo review task is waiting has returned. Not sure how that happened unless you removed the code that was handling it? I know we had fixed it a few months back...


----------



## moyekj

I haven't changed anything related to that. The only changes for 1.1b were adding file name override which shouldn't affect anything else:
http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/code/3018/

Suggest you try 1.1a but I doubt you will see any difference.


----------



## wireman121

moyekj, looks like the delete command is not being received properly off of the Tivo or sent properly by kmttg, but not 100% of the time. I have a Premiere which just recently updated itself to the new summer version, so maybe that's it? It downloaded a few shows via auto transfer (some of them the same show, like Crossbones which had 2 episodes tonight) and was able to delete one of them but got stuck in a loop and couldn't delete the other. I was able to manually delete it via the del button though.


----------



## moyekj

What "delete" are you talking about? The "iPad Delete"?
If so, do you have "Use RPC to get NPL when possible" option enabled? If not you should try enabling that.


----------



## wireman121

Yes, iPad delete is checked as well as use RPC. Auto Transfers in GUI isn't deleting consistently. Once there are more auto transfers I'll see if I can get more info for you


----------



## Hcour

moyekj said:


> Missing codecs on your Windows machine is the problem there. If you install VideoLAN VLC for example it will play them without issue since it doesn't rely on Windows codecs for playback.


Daum PotPlayer also has its on codecs, they must have been out-of-date. I updated the player and all is well.

Thanks again!


----------



## BermudaLamb

I'm currently on v1.1a. I've set up numerous auto transfers from my various Tivos. It seems to be hit or miss though regarding if it will process them. For example, this morning when I "Run once in GUI" it pulled in the latest White Collar episode, but completely ignored the latest Dominion and Defiance episodes. I confirmed that they are both in the AutoTransfer. When I look through the log it tells me that the episodes were already processed, even though they are brand new and not in my episode repository.


----------



## moyekj

Don't know if this is your problem or not, but some shows don't have unique ProgramId for each episode, which means once an episode of a show is processed once it could mean future episodes sharing same ProgramId kmttg will consider already processed. If that's the issue here then take a look at "Treat each recording as unique" section of Wiki for the workaround:
http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/auto_transfers/

If that doesn't seem to be the issue then you can always edit the auto.history file to remove entries of shows that you want kmttg to process.


----------



## elprice7345

Just started seeing this error on 1 of my 2 TiVos when I issue a remote request like updating the NPL, ToDo list or Season pass list:


> >> RUNNING 'REMOTE Season Pass List' JOB FOR TiVo: Living Room
> RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.15.111, port=1413): Read timed out
> [java.net.SocketInputStream.socketRead0(Native Method), java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.readFully(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:181), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:143), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:586), com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:57), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]


If I reboot the TiVo, it goes away for a short time, but quickly returns.

I'm not sure if this is a kmttg issue or TiVo HW or ?

It's only happening on 1 of my TiVos.

In kmttg, I have "Enable iPad style communication with this TiVo" enabled for both TiVos.

Any suggestions? Any troubleshooting steps I should take?


----------



## moyekj

Some obvious things to check:
* What model TiVo is "Living Room"? Needs to be series 4 or later.
* On the TiVo that's failing check "Allow network-based remote controls" option is enabled:
Settings--Remote, CableCARD & Devices--Network Remote Control--Allow network-based remote controls
* Does the IP in the error message match the IP of the TiVo itself? Is the IP static or dynamic?
* What's the networking like from the machine running kmttg to the TiVo - is WiFi in the picture? If so you may want to try eliminating WiFi if possible to see if problem goes away.


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> Some obvious things to check:
> * What model TiVo is "Living Room"? Needs to be series 4 or later.
> * On the TiVo that's failing check "Allow network-based remote controls" option is enabled:
> Settings--Remote, CableCARD & Devices--Network Remote Control--Allow network-based remote controls
> * Does the IP in the error message match the IP of the TiVo itself? Is the IP static or dynamic?
> * What's the networking like from the machine running kmttg to the TiVo - is WiFi in the picture? If so you may want to try eliminating WiFi if possible to see if problem goes away.



TiVo is Series 4/Premiere
"Allow network-based remote controls" is checked
IP matches
Networking config is ethernet cable to local switch connected via ethernet cable to home router
I see this occasionally, but it usually goes away after I reboot the TiVo. Last night I had to reboot the Tivo and the switch to stop the error. No errors since last night. :up:

I'm wondering if there are any best practices to prevent this situation from happening?

BTW moyekj, the Remote Reboot functionality didn't work when I was experiencing this issue either. I had to unplug the TiVo to force the reboot. Presumably the reboot function uses the same RPC function that I was having the issue with?


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> BTW moyekj, the Remote Reboot functionality didn't work when I was experiencing this issue either. I had to unplug the TiVo to force the reboot. Presumably the reboot function uses the same RPC function that I was having the issue with?



 Yes, reboot button uses RPC so obviously if that's not working then the reboot won't either.

As far as best practices, I would suggest if you don't do so already to have static IP for your TiVo(s). Most routers allow you to configure static IP assignment even when using DHCP via reservations. I don't know if this will help your problem if not already using static IPs, but it's worth a shot.

If you are saying this issue happens to 1 of your TiVos and they are configured and network connected in very similar ways then I would suspect the issue lies somewhere with the TiVo having the problem. Can't hurt to replace the network cables associated with the troublesome TiVo as well.


----------



## AudioNutz

Kevin,
I have an interesting support case for you. I have been using KMTTG for many years, as you know, but about a month ago one of my TiVo's began crashing (reboot) every time I click "Refresh" in KMTTG. I thought maybe the TiVo was fouled up, but if I point Internet Exploder, to "https://192.168.1.5/nowplaying/index.html", it does not crash this particular TiVo. (Three other TiVo's are working fine with KMTTG and Internet Exploder)

Any ideas on where to look, or what to adjust? I tried resetting the Web Server by going to the "http://192.168.1.5/TiVoConnect?Command=ResetServer" address in Explorer, since this command is no longer part of KMTTG.

Thanks for the help, and as usual, an Excellent product!:up:


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> Kevin,
> I have an interesting support case for you. I have been using KMTTG for many years, as you know, but about a month ago one of my TiVo's began crashing (reboot) every time I click "Refresh" in KMTTG. I thought maybe the TiVo was fouled up, but if I point Internet Exploder, to "https://192.168.1.5/nowplaying/index.html", it does not crash this particular TiVo. (Three other TiVo's are working fine with KMTTG and Internet Exploder)
> 
> Any ideas on where to look, or what to adjust? I tried resetting the Web Server by going to the "http://192.168.1.5/TiVoConnect?Command=ResetServer" address in Explorer, since this command is no longer part of KMTTG.
> 
> Thanks for the help, and as usual, an Excellent product!:up:


The URL you cited is the very simplistic html version. If you want to mimic what kmttg is doing in a browser you have to use this instead (which returns xml instead of html):


Code:


https://192.168.1.5/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0

And then repeated calls to the above with AnchorOffset set appropriately to grab additional shows until all shows have been grabbed. You should look at kmttg message window to see the actual URL being used where the problem occurs and then copy/paste that into your browser.
The web server reset I think has never done anything useful and I removed that functionality a while back (so you must be running older version of kmttg).


----------



## AudioNutz

No, I'm using a relatively current version of KMTTG, I was stating that the Reset command was in a previous version. (It's helpful)

When I place the following in my browser:


Code:


https://192.168.1.5/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0

It asks me for my password, and then crashes the one TiVo. (Causes a restart) Every other TiVo here gives back the XML that you speak of.


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> It asks me for my password, and then crashes the one TiVo. (Causes a restart) Every other TiVo here gives back the XML that you speak of.


 So something is wrong with it. Good excuse to upgrade to a Roamio?


----------



## Soapm

Been a while since I've posted or used kmmtg on my premier but it doesn't seem to connect. It connects fine to my TivoHD but I get this error when trying to connect to my premier named "Other";



Code:


D:\Chuck\LOCALS~1\Temp\NPL8472466155985460342.tmp 
Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from Other
Exit code: 7
Check YOUR MAK & IP settings

curl: (7) couldn't connect to host
There are currently no queued jobs to save.

I verified ip is fine and MAK should be fine since it works on my TivoHD. I am connecting from a XP64 machine using kmttg v1.1b. The premier should be up to date and I verified none of my settings changed at tivo.com.

Any suggestions how to troubleshoot this?

Also, there used to be a test page I could connect to like https://192.168.0.xxx:80 but I can't remember the port to the test page.


----------



## moyekj

Soapm said:


> Also, there used to be a test page I could connect to like https://192.168.0.xxx:80 but I can't remember the port to the test page.


 https uses port 443 by default, so either drop the :80 portion of the url completely or change it to port 443. Better yet, use the URL posted above with AudioNutz discussion and replace the IP portion of that URL with your TiVo IP to see what happens.


----------



## Soapm

moyekj said:


> https uses port 443 by default, so either drop the :80 portion of the url completely or change it to port 443. Better yet, use the URL posted above with AudioNutz discussion and replace the IP portion of that URL with your TiVo IP to see what happens.


Nothing, all of them just time out. that's with the corrected AudioNutz link, port 443 and no port at all. I also tried rebooting the Tivo a couple of times and no change. I wonder what's making my Tivo inaccessible???


----------



## moyekj

Soapm said:


> Nothing, all of them just time out. that's with the corrected AudioNutz link, port 443 and no port at all. I also tried rebooting the Tivo a couple of times and no change. I wonder what's making my Tivo inaccessible???


Is that TiVo connecting to mothership OK?
Can you ping it from a computer?


----------



## Soapm

Rebooted the router seem to take care of it. My R6300v2 is starting to piss me off. I had the same problem with my video server last week and my Roku's sometimes don't work and I have to reboot the router.


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> So something is wrong with it. Good excuse to upgrade to a Roamio?


Um... Yeah, I wish! I'm a TWC customer, so that means no MRV or TTG if I upgrade to a Roamio. That is, unless Omikron has some news I'm not aware of.

I may just re-image it, but re-imaging it a month ago is when this issue began. I'm actually using the same image off one of my TiVos that is working great! I may just try replacing the kernel first though...


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> Um... Yeah, I wish! I'm a TWC customer


 My condolences!


----------



## nooneuknow

Soapm said:


> Rebooted the router seem to take care of it. My R6300v2 is starting to piss me off. I had the same problem with my video server last week and my Roku's sometimes don't work and I have to reboot the router.


Just curious, as another Netgear user: Is this a wireless condition, or is it wired (or some combination of both)?


----------



## AudioNutz

Kevin,
I'm continuing to troubleshoot my crashing issue, and I noticed something today. Sometimes KMTTG sends that command ending in "&AnchorOffset=128", and other times it's "&AnchorOffset=0".

What setting in KMTTG is this tied to, and what's the difference? It seems to return less data when 128 is specified, but my KMTTG config specifies a limit of 50 NPL fetches for each and every TiVo. If this is tied, I wonder why it's translated to 128, and I wonder why it's only some of the time???


----------



## AudioNutz

Oh, and BTW... 0 makes me crash, 128 does not...


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> Kevin,
> I'm continuing to troubleshoot my crashing issue, and I noticed something today. Sometimes KMTTG sends that command ending in "&AnchorOffset=128", and other times it's "&AnchorOffset=0".
> 
> What setting in KMTTG is this tied to, and what's the difference? It seems to return less data when 128 is specified, but my KMTTG config specifies a limit of 50 NPL fetches for each and every TiVo. If this is tied, I wonder why it's translated to 128, and I wonder why it's only some of the time???


All TiVo models can only return limited amount of XML data, so TiVo limits the number of shows that is returned for each query. So the way it works is the 1st query uses no offset (&AnchorOffset=0), and subsequent queries are needed to continue grabbing data for older recordings. So, if the 1st query returns data for 128 shows then the next query will use &AnchorOffset=128 and that repeats with AnchorOffset incrementing each time until all data for all shows is retrieved. That's why you will see kmttg issuing multiple queries to download all the data. The NPL fetches config option you mention limits how many times to allow kmttg to make queries. Thus if you set that to 1, kmttg will only issue 1 request for shows and you will get only the latest N shows, where N depends on how many shows the TiVo returns per query.

The fact that &AnchorOffset=0 causes the crash for you and &AnchorOffset=128 does not implies that it's one of the newest 128 recordings on your TiVo that is causing a problem.

There is a URL option to limit the # of items for TiVo to return (which I don't recall off top of my head what that is right now), that you could use to narrow down specifically what show is causing the crash.


----------



## gonzotek

Double edit: I can't read today. You said it correctly that the newest shows are where the problem must be. 

EDIT: Smeeked  (well not really, I was just slow getting it posted). But I thought that the newest shows came first in the xml - am I remembering it wrong? And the other URL parameter to limit the number of items returned is ItemCount

---
AnchorOffset is the starting position of the list of shows that the TiVo returns as xml to the requesting client. It's a part of the HMO protocol. What you've discovered is that something in the first 128 shows being returned is what's causing the crashing. To figure out which one (I'm betting it's probably only one with some corrupt meta-data - maybe something with an odd character in it like a tilde mark over someone's name), work backwards from AnchorOffset=128 down to zero (AnchorOffset=127, AnchorOffset=126), until it crashes again . The default sort order the xml is returned in should be newest shows at the top.

The kmttg setting your talking about isn't the number of items fetched, it's the number of times kmttg will ask for more items - it always gets 128 items (0-127) with each fetch. If you have 300 shows on your TiVo, it would take 3 fetches to get them all and the last one would be a smaller amount of data (300-128-128=44). It looks like you've got more than 128 but less than 256 shows on your box, and something in the first 128 is what's causing the crash.
http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/config_Tivos/#limit-of-npl-fetches

Make sense?


----------



## AudioNutz

WooHoo! Thank you! This helps a great deal! I'll start troubleshooting from this, and I'll let you know where I end up!


----------



## AudioNutz

Ok, that did it. I can't thank you guys enough for this tip!

Show #80 in the list was the offending show. Deleting this show caused everything to be happy again. I'm downloading the (undeleted) show now via the browser, to see if I can find something in the MetaData that might be causing this.


----------



## AudioNutz

Totally weird. There was absolutely nothing irregular in the MetaData. There were apostrophes and a couple semicolons in the description, but no other special characters... Weird.

This same show is on all of my other TiVo's too, but deleting it solved me.


----------



## elprice7345

AudioNutz said:


> Totally weird. There was absolutely nothing irregular in the MetaData. There were apostrophes and a couple semicolons in the description, but no other special characters... Weird.
> 
> This same show is on all of my other TiVo's too, but deleting it solved me.


Something else to check into: the TiVo "ecosystem" can hiccup on different characters in the unicode universe.

I know pytivo won't upload shows that use unicode character U+2019 (), described as "right single quotation mark", that sometimes appears in TiVo metadata. I have to replace it with unicode character U+0027 ('), "apostrophe".

It could be that one of your apostrophes isn't exactly an apostrophe.


----------



## wmcbrine

elprice7345 said:


> I know pytivo won't upload shows that use unicode character U+2019 (), described as "right single quotation mark", that sometimes appears in TiVo metadata.


This is news to me. You're saying that the U+2019 originated on the TiVo? (Transferred by KMTTG, or...?) And when you try to transfer it back, you get what error?


----------



## nooneuknow

elprice7345 said:


> Something else to check into: the TiVo "ecosystem" can hiccup on different characters in the unicode universe.
> 
> I know pytivo won't upload shows that use unicode character U+2019 (), described as "right single quotation mark", that sometimes appears in TiVo metadata. I have to replace it with unicode character U+0027 ('), "apostrophe".
> 
> It could be that one of your apostrophes isn't exactly an apostrophe.


All of my keyboards have (') on the same key as ("), and (`) is on the same key as (~). I cant find any "left" or "right" versions, and am not sure what the (`) is meant to be, since there's no opposite for it.


----------



## ThAbtO

nooneuknow said:


> All of my keyboards have (') on the same key as ("), and (`) is on the same key as (~). I cant find any "left" or "right" versions, and am not sure what the (`) is meant to be, since there's no opposite for it.


There are lots of characters that are not normally on a standard PC keyboard.
With Numlock on, hold ALT and using the number pad on the right only (top row numbers won't work), then release ALT after...

0145 gives you ' left single quote
0146 is ' Right single quote.

as opposed to ' (apostrophe) and `

For example, 'Tivo' , `Tivo', "Tivo"


----------



## nooneuknow

ThAbtO said:


> There are lots of characters that are not normally on a standard PC keyboard.
> With Numlock on, hold ALT and using the number pad on the right only (top row numbers won't work), then release ALT after...
> 
> 0145 gives you  left single quote
> 0146 is  Right single quote.
> 
> as opposed to ' (apostrophe) and `
> 
> For example, Tivo , `Tivo', Tivo


Brings back memories of running a BBS. 

I just meant to say ... I guess kind of the obvious...


----------



## lpwcomp

nooneuknow said:


> All of my keyboards have (') on the same key as ("), and (`) is on the same key as (~). I cant find any "left" or "right" versions, and am not sure what the (`) is meant to be, since there's no opposite for it.


The "opposite" of the left quote is the right quote 


----------



## bicker

There are two different characters ... ` and &#8216; 

Yup, two different characters there... U+0060 and U+2018.

U+0060 has no "opposite".


----------



## lpwcomp

bicker said:


> There are two different characters ... ` and 
> 
> Yup, two different characters there... U+0060 and U+2018.
> 
> U+0060 has no "opposite".


U+0060 is an accent grave. And it sorta does have an "opposite", the accent egu ´


----------



## nooneuknow

I was just wondering why there is a ( ` ) key, on the same key as ( ~ ) but no key, or Shift+key on the keyboard that is the opposite "slant" orientation, for the first one. The two don't seem related, unlike how there are neutral ( ' ) & ( " ) on the same key, useable on both ends of things.

So, what is the proper use for ( ` ), which doesn't require the Shift key, like the ( ~ ) character does (which I get ~99.999999% more use of)? Of all the characters that could have been placed on that key, along with ( ~ ), why ( ` )?

I really don't expect answers. I'm sorry I brought it up, in the first place. It just seemed like a good time, since special characters were being discussed, and how special characters found in recording metadata can't be used in a filename (or can, but will cause problems for programs that don't recognize/allow it, etc).


----------



## ellinj

Man, the transfer bug is really starting to get annoying and happening more frequently. Anyone heard if Tivo plans to fix this? I understand it affects TivoDesktop as well.


----------



## wmcbrine

ellinj said:


> Man, the transfer bug is really starting to get annoying and happening more frequently. Anyone heard if Tivo plans to fix this? I understand it affects TivoDesktop as well.


Eh, could you be more specific? I don't know what "the transfer bug" is, and I kinda doubt others do, either.


----------



## moyekj

He's probably talking about the partial transfer bug where TiVo server just stops transferring the file even though it's not finished. Sometimes toggling between PS and TS container can make a difference, but most often not.


----------



## elprice7345

wmcbrine said:


> This is news to me. You're saying that the U+2019 originated on the TiVo? (Transferred by KMTTG, or...?) And when you try to transfer it back, you get what error?


I don't remember where I got the 2019 character from, TiVo or other sources and I don't see it very often.

I found the bug a while back and believe that when the character was in the show's filename, pytivo wouldn't pull the show to my Premiere.

I just tried to pull a show to my Premiere with a U+2019 character in the file name and it transferred correctly, so maybe it's no longer an issue or I'm not remembering correctly. 

It definitely was a problem in the past, because I built a query specifically to look for that unicode character in video file names. I would find files with that character and replace the character with a normal apostrophe.

Sorry to create a tangent on this post.


----------



## mattack

nooneuknow said:


> I was just wondering why there is a ( ` ) key, on the same key as ( ~ ) but no key, or Shift+key on the keyboard that is the opposite "slant" orientation, for the first one. The two don't seem related, unlike how there are neutral ( ' ) & ( " ) on the same key, useable on both ends of things.
> 
> So, what is the proper use for ( ` ), which doesn't require the Shift key, like the ( ~ ) character does (which I get ~99.999999% more use of)? Of all the characters that could have been placed on that key, along with ( ~ ), why ( ` )?


Well, in UNIX shells, "`" runs the command surrounded by them and replaces the output of that command in the command. It's very useful.

It's an accent character used in some foreign languages.

But to be serious, presumably when they were designing the 'standard' English keyboard, they had a few extra key places, and put a few of the more common foreign accents/characters there, e.g. ~. (Yes, both are sort of strange because on computers, they print as a separate character, but on a typewriter of course, you would literally go back a space and print this character on top of the previous character, thus getting a tilde-n for Spanish for example.)
Or actually, I guess that's a better reason -- they just copied typewriters, and left the characters there, even though you can't overwrite on a screen like you can do on paper.

I've had the foreign character problem a lot.. What I notice is that I think the metadata file gets the foreign character properly, but the download itself DOESN'T, so kmttg keeps downloading over and over and over until it gives up. So I have to watch it, and stop it before it tries to download again, because it properly downloaded.

It's annoying enough that I've thought about trying to find the cause.


----------



## ellinj

wmcbrine said:


> Eh, could you be more specific? I don't know what "the transfer bug" is, and I kinda doubt others do, either.





moyekj said:


> He's probably talking about the partial transfer bug where TiVo server just stops transferring the file even though it's not finished. Sometimes toggling between PS and TS container can make a difference, but most often not.


Yes thats the one, does this affect premiers and roamios equally?


----------



## mattack

Yes.. Are you referring to when there is a *glitch* in the recording? That's not a justification (IMHO), but seems to be the real world answer to what's happening.

I presume some part of the TTG software just isn't well written enough to deal with some sort of an error in the stream.. since obviously you can still play it 'live', and even transfer it to another Tivo.


----------



## murgatroyd

Top-quoting so it will be easier for everyone to ignore the quoted parts, which are long.

I'm still seeing problems with VLC mis-reporting the running times of recordings that I've transferred with kmttg. I will check my configs, but I should have it set up to use QS Fix as suggested earlier by moyekj.

One of my recent transfers of a half-hour show reports a realistic running time in Explorer (usually a minute off from what the TiVo says) but VLC says it is 6 minutes long. Media Player HC also reports a running time close to what the TiVo says. When I do a spot check of the beginning and the end of the show, I am seeing the same scenes on both the TiVo and the PC.

I'm posting this in case other people see the same problem. I'm wondering now if some of the programs which I thought were "glitched" and truncated (because of the transfer bug) are actually okay, and the real problem is with the running time reported by VLC.

I am a bit concerned that QS Fix isn't running to completion, because I've had some problems lately due to letting my hard drive on the PC get too full. If I see the error again after I've cleared some space, I'll capture the error message and post it here.

If anyone has any suggestions for debugging, I'll be glad to hear them. But I've also had trouble playing DVDs on the computer with VLC (VLC doesn't play audio, MPC-HC does), so I'm wondering if I shouldn't set Media Player Classic HC as my default player and just be done with it.

Just wanted to post this as a timestamp for when I saw the problem, and as a caution to others -- if you see something funny, try playing your recording with another player. These were the mpeg files, allegedly qsfixed -- VLC has been puking on my *.tivo recordings even though I thought I had the right codecs installed.

Thanks again to innocentfreak for the recommendation of Media Player Classic, and to moyekj for reminding me to use QS Fix.



murgatroyd said:


> After transferring files with kmttg, I generally do a quick check of the mpeg file outputted by kmttg to make sure the entire recording was transferred before I delete the original file from my TiVo. Usually this means opening the qsfixed mpeg file with VLC and checking a couple of points in the recording to see that it looks okay, and comparing the scenes at the very end to make sure the file wasn't truncated.
> 
> I transferred the Opening Ceremony of the current Winter Olympics (with padding, the duration was 4:07). The file size reported by my TiVoHD is 6.16 GB.
> 
> kmttg's display of the NP List agrees with what the TiVo says, reporting a running time of 4:07 and a size of 6.16 GB.
> 
> I opened the file with VLC (2.1.3 Rincewind); the running time of the recording is 41:38.
> 
> I said "oh, crap, another glitched recording" and examined the file with the explorer in Windows. The file size reported is 5.81 GB (6,247,352,320 bytes) and the running time 04:07:23.
> 
> I had recently installed the K-Lite Codec pack and Media Player Classic (1.7.1.247 (f520e2b) from December 18th last year) so I tried that next. MPC displays the running time of 04:07:23.
> 
> This is on my Win8 desktop which has VRD TS 3.20.629 installed, but not TiVo Desktop. (IIRC I had installed the Codec Pack to make up for the lack of TiVo Desktop.) I am only using VRD TS for QS Fix at the moment; I haven't used it for editing.
> 
> So my questions are:
> 
> 1) Is this expected? That is, as long as the MPC can display the entire recording, and W8 and MPC agree on the running time, should I care what W8 tells me about the file size? How much variation should I expect? (I realize this is an artifact of how the different OSes report the file size.)
> 
> 2) Which media players are generally the most robust? (I'm okay with using MPC if I have to, but if there are better players out there, I'd like to know.)
> 
> 3) Do I need anything else to edit with VideoRedo TS if I don't have TiVo Desktop Plus installed? Because I expect I'll need to edit down some of these recordings real soon now.
> 
> I'll go back and read the thread, but if there are things that I can't do with VRD TS because I don't have TiVo Desktop Plus installed, I'd appreciate a pointer to the appropriate thread or a recap. (My previous desktop's hard drive is comatose, and I've been too lazy/busy to call TiVo about retrieving the key for TiVoDesktop Plus for that install; it's old enough that the information is not online.)
> 
> Sorry for the off-topic parts of this post, but I wanted to post a caution because I thought at first there might have been an issue with kmttg not transferring the entire recordings. But if MPC can play the file, I guess that kmttg worked fine and the problem is with VLC. If I'm overlooking something or you have other troubleshooting tips, please let me know. Thanks.
> 
> P.S. keeping kmttg up to date is so easy now. It's really a pleasure to use, and keeps getting better and better. :up: :up: :up:





murgatroyd said:


> I'd appreciate any insight you guys have about this weird problem.
> 
> I usually have kmttg set to generate metadata and decrypt the files with tivodecode. (I have VideoRedo TV Suite but I haven't used it very much.)
> 
> IIRC this file was transferred with v1p0d. I just updated the tools this morning when I updated to v1p0e, so I'm not sure which version of tivodecode was used when the jobs were run.
> 
> I was transferring an episode of So You Think You Can Dance. The show was 2 hours long. The TiVoHD says that the show is 3.09 GB; kmttg reports that the episode is 3.10 GB. Windows Explorer shows 3,057,635 KB for the .tivo file and 3,057,635 KB for the decrypted .mpeg.
> So far so good, right?
> 
> Before I delete the original recordings from the TiVoHD, I usually do a spot-check by playing the files; I do a cursory check to make sure the start and end of the recordings match, and check a couple of spots in the middle. If the size looks right and the recording time is okay, I cross my fingers that the inside isn't too glitched and delete the original. On the Windows 8 desktop, I usually play the decrypted file with VLC.
> 
> VLC is reporting that this episode is 27 minutes and change. The start of the recording looks like the start. The end looks like the end. None of the other files I've transferred recently report strange running times with VLC.
> 
> I haven't done a side-by-side test where I play the recording all the way through on the TiVo and the desktop to see what else might vary. I haven't opened up the file in VideoRedo, or moved it to my XP laptop, where TiVo Desktop is installed, or moved it to my Mac.
> 
> At the moment VLC is at 2.0.8 Twoflower, but it also showed the weird running time before VLC was upgraded to this version.
> 
> I suspect this is NOT a problem with kmttg but with something in VLC. Obviously I'm not going to find the glitch without playing the show all the way through, and I will test the recording with VideoReDo and the other options I mentioned above. But I wanted to post and see if anyone else has seen anything like this before.
> 
> Weird.





moyekj said:


> murgatroyd, especially seeing as you have VideoRedo you should always run "QS Fix" step to clean up timestamp issues.





innocentfreak said:


> Might be worth checking to see what Media Player Classic or Media Player Home Cinema Edition show.





murgatroyd said:


> Ran QS Fix and VLC shows 1:59:58 (consistent with other episodes). :up::up::up:


----------



## mattack

murgatroyd said:


> Top-quoting so it will be easier for everyone to ignore the quoted parts, which are long.
> 
> I'm still seeing problems with VLC mis-reporting the running times of recordings that I've transferred with kmttg. I will check my configs, but I should have it set up to use QS Fix as suggested earlier by moyekj.


I really should ignore this, since top posting is evil..

But VLC has supposedly fixed this, due to a bug I reported. (USE THEIR SITE TO REPORT BUGS YOU FIND... that is true with ALL software/hardware)

I used a daily build to verify on at least a few recordings that I have. They said it would be in the next iOS version sometime this month, I tested it on a Mac daily build as I said.

So it presumably will be in the next mainstream release on all OSes, but you can use the daily build now if you're willing to try it.


----------



## Soapm

nooneuknow said:


> Just curious, as another Netgear user: Is this a wireless condition, or is it wired (or some combination of both)?


Combo... The first computer that stop being accessible to the rest of the network was a wired WinXP box. It could still surf the net and all but networking wasn't working until I rebooted the router.

Then it happened with my Linux box which is also wired.

This time it was my premier that is wireless.

Again, they can all reach the internet and seem otherwise normal but they're not accessible via my LAN until I reboot the router. Kind of a frustration bug for a network that otherwise runs hassle free...


----------



## bicker

nooneuknow said:


> I was just wondering why there is a ( ` ) key


All I know is that it is used as the column name quoting character in MySQL. (And no, the egu whatever isn't used in that context.)


----------



## moyekj

v1.1c version has been released. See release_notes Wiki for details.


----------



## nooneuknow

Installed version: v1.1b
Available version: v1.1c
Downloading file: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/kmttg_v1.1c.zip/download?use_mirror=autoselect ...
Connection error: Connection timed out: connect
Installed version: v1.1b
Available version: v1.1c
Downloading file: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/kmttg_v1.1c.zip/download?use_mirror=autoselect ...
Connection error: Connection timed out: connect


----------



## moyekj

Sourceforge site seems very sluggish today. Probably should just wait a day or so before trying to update...


----------



## SugarBowl

My windows phone doesn't have a good Tivo app and I was thinking about porting the RPC classes from kmttg into a windows 8.1 universal app solution. Has anyone already done this, or tried ? Any known roadblocks or suggestions ? 

I would like to try, provided that 1) it hasn't already been done, and 2) the owners of kmttg don't mind.


----------



## moyekj

SugarBowl said:


> My windows phone doesn't have a good Tivo app and I was thinking about porting the RPC classes from kmttg into a windows 8.1 universal app solution. Has anyone already done this, or tried ? Any known roadblocks or suggestions ?
> 
> I would like to try, provided that 1) it hasn't already been done, and 2) the owners of kmttg don't mind.


 I don't mind. Be warned though that the PKCS12 certificate + password needed for RPC have expiration dates. The current one used by kmttg expires I think in June 2015 and it's always a massive PITA to try and reverse engineer a new one. You may want to try and go through official TiVo channels to obtain one for your app (something I have not tried myself for fear of "rocking the boat").


----------



## murgatroyd

mattack said:


> I really should ignore this, since top posting is evil..


My apologies. I usually don't do it.



mattack said:


> But VLC has supposedly fixed this, due to a bug I reported. (USE THEIR SITE TO REPORT BUGS YOU FIND... that is true with ALL software/hardware)
> 
> I used a daily build to verify on at least a few recordings that I have. They said it would be in the next iOS version sometime this month, I tested it on a Mac daily build as I said.
> 
> So it presumably will be in the next mainstream release on all OSes, but you can use the daily build now if you're willing to try it.


Thanks for the heads-up. I don't mind submitting bug reports when I'm sure that I've found a bug, but I don't like sending in a bug report and then discovering that it was something I screwed up.

I don't think I'll try a daily build until after I've caught back up on my sleep. (Lost several hours because I went to sleep late Saturday night/Sunday morning, then got woken up by the earthquake and couldn't get back to sleep.)


----------



## ThAbtO

murgatroyd said:


> Saturday night/Sunday morning, then got woken up by the earthquake and couldn't get back to sleep.)


I had not gotten to bed yet when I got the 30 second rock-n-roll, and everything survived.


----------



## SugarBowl

moyekj said:


> I don't mind. Be warned though that the PKCS12 certificate + password needed for RPC have expiration dates. The current one used by kmttg expires I think in June 2015 and it's always a massive PITA to try and reverse engineer a new one. You may want to try and go through official TiVo channels to obtain one for your app (something I have not tried myself for fear of "rocking the boat").


At the present time we do not offer certificates for application development. You can definitely request that this ability be added to further improve your TiVo experience in day to day operation with your devices using the below link:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/168

You can also request a TiVo application for Windows to become available if you would prefer.

any tips on the reverse engineering ?


----------



## moyekj

SugarBowl said:


> At the present time we do not offer certificates for application development.


 Well, TCF member arantius, author of Android App TiVo Commander managed to get his own certificate, so you may want to PM him to see how he did it.

Another avenue:
According to TiVo Control API Program Overview document, on page 3 it says this:


> * A TiVo issued SSL certificate to install on the third party controller
> * A web certificate server is required on the third party controller
> * A temporary web certificate is issued for development, testing, and certification after a license agreement has been signed
> * A production web certificate is issued after TiVo has certified the product based on the tests TiVo provides to the third party
> * To request a licensing agreement and a certificate, contact Jermain Anderson
> [email protected]


Please keep me updated if you manage to get something as I'm interested in getting an official certificate as well.


----------



## caddyroger

My grand kids was here for the summer and made a mess out my computer. I restored the computer back to the way it was before they arrived. Now if I do any upgrades or stop and uninstall the service I will get this when starting the service "The kmttg service was launched but but failure to start" I do use the run as administrator". 
I just got done reformatting the hard drive and installing windows 8.1. I still get the "The kmttg service was launched but but failure to start" I do use the run as administrator". What is the cause nd how do I correct the problem?


----------



## moyekj

caddyroger said:


> My grand kids was here for the summer and made a mess out my computer. I restored the computer back to the way it was before they arrived. Now if I do any upgrades or stop and uninstall the service I will get this when starting the service "The kmttg service was launched but but failure to start" I do use the run as administrator".
> I just got done reformatting the hard drive and installing windows 8.1. I still get the "The kmttg service was launched but but failure to start" I do use the run as administrator". What is the cause nd how do I correct the problem?


One step at a time:
1. Make sure kmttg GUI runs
2. In the GUI bring up Auto Transfers->Configure and check that there are entries setup for auto transfers
3. Still in GUI choose Auto Transfers->Run Once in GUI and verify that things run as expected there
4. Assuming all the above are OK, now check kmttg service and make sure the service is setup to run using your username, not the default service account. Consult auto_transfers Wiki particularly section related to setting up service.
5. Now try starting the service. If you get an error then post contents of auto.log.# file that is created if any.

** I've never run kmttg on Windows 8 so don't know if running kmttg as a service actually works or not. Perhaps others that may have done it or tried it can chime in.


----------



## ThAbtO

I recently installed a WD My Cloud EX2 8 TB NAS dual drive and have a Roku device as well. What seems to work pretty well for the Roku was to use KMTTG to encode using FF_Ipad. Using the Roku app, Roku Media Player, It can play the videos as .mp4 with aac audio, .jpg and .mp3 works also. The Ipad .mp4 video works on the Tivo also.

I do not even need the computer running for the Roku Media Player to work, only for the Tivos to work, I would need the PC with PyTivo running.


----------



## caddyroger

moyekj said:


> One step at a time:
> 1. Make sure kmttg GUI runs
> 2. In the GUI bring up Auto Transfers->Configure and check that there are entries setup for auto transfers
> 3. Still in GUI choose Auto Transfers->Run Once in GUI and verify that things run as expected there
> 4. Assuming all the above are OK, now check kmttg service and make sure the service is setup to run using your username, not the default service account. Consult auto_transfers Wiki particularly section related to setting up service.
> 5. Now try starting the service. If you get an error then post contents of auto.log.# file that is created if any.
> 
> ** I've never run kmttg on Windows 8 so don't know if running kmttg as a service actually works or not. Perhaps others that may have done it or tried it can chime in.


Thanks I finally got it to work. I was digging into google and it led me to a kmttg page dated back in 2009. The poster said he changed java from 64 bit to 32 bit and it worked. I had java version 7.67 64 bit installed. I changed that to the 32 bit version and the service started right up.


----------



## moyekj

caddyroger said:


> Thanks I finally got it to work. I was digging into google and it led me to a kmttg page dated back in 2009. The poster said he changed java from 64 bit to 32 bit and it worked. I had java version 7.67 64 bit installed. I changed that to the 32 bit version and the service started right up.


 The very first few lines of windows_installation Wiki page specifically say to install the 32 bit version of Java. (kmttg is purposefully compiled to be compatible with 32 bit systems and systems running Java as old as version 5).


----------



## caddyroger

moyekj said:


> The very first few lines of windows_installation Wiki page specifically say to install the 32 bit version of Java. (kmttg is purposefully compiled to be compatible with 32 bit systems and systems running Java as old as version 5).


Dumb ass me I failed to read about you have to use the 32 bit version of Java. I spent the last 21/2 days trying to get it to run the service.


----------



## nooneuknow

moyekj said:


> The very first few lines of windows_installation Wiki page specifically say to install the 32 bit version of Java. (kmttg is purposefully compiled to be compatible with 32 bit systems and systems running Java as old as version 5).


What if both 64 and 32-bit Java are installed? I used to do this, but think Java either stopped allowing/supporting it, or I had issues keeping both updated and working while both installed, so have been 32-bit-only, for a while now.

Having both was a supported configuration, a while back. This was for those who had both 64-bit and 32-bit browsers installed, and used both.

I ask, for those who might not bother to check the Wiki-page, not for myself.


----------



## moyekj

If you are not running kmttg Windows service then I think you can use 64 bit Java without trouble. I run kmttg on Linux running 64 bit Java and it works fine there. I think it's the Windows service that has 32 bit restriction (Windows has an annoyance that you can't just run any program as a service, so for something like Java you have to wrap it around another executable, and I think that's where the 32 bit restriction is coming in). That whole service mess I don't really understand too well - kmttg heavily borrowed from what was done in Streambaby for running Windows service mode. Unix/linux based OS's are much easier since you can run anything in background mode very easily without jumping through hoops.


----------



## jmbach

I have both 64 and 32 bit Java installed on my Windows 7 x64 machine and kmttg gui and service runs without issue.


----------



## nooneuknow

So, as with many other things, you can have 64 & 32 bit installed, or 32-bit only, but you will tend to have problems with 64-bit only, it would seem. This is assuming, of course, the OS is 64-bit. But, when you get into the realm of Windows 8/8.1, who knows what will work. Sounds about right to me.

Maybe running certain things in compatibility mode, and checking the "run as administrator" option, while in the options, might help, if Win 8/8.1 is being a PITA (it always is, for my purposes and expectations).

I'd be running a much newer everyday laptop, except it came with Win 8, and the TPM module and UEFI BIOS keep thwarting my attempts to install Win 7 Pro OEM, but keep it still able to boot to 8/8.1, since the laptop seems to be built around the OS, rather than the other way around...

Please send a PM if you know how to make a Lenovo like this dual boot the stock Win 8/8.1 x64 OEM, and Win7Pro x64 OEM (bought the latter from Newegg). I'd love to be rid of the hardware and software locks the BIOS has.


----------



## bicker

bicker said:


> My Roamio Pro just spontaneously rebooted, and then the C133 was displayed on TiVo Central.


I can populate the Now Playing list but the Remote tab doesn't seem to be working after the reboot.

UPDATED: The problem seems to have cleared for me.


----------



## 702

I am able to copy these files to my PC from the TiVO however when I play the file there is no audio. Is there something I am missing? (I tried multiple files to see if it was a fluke)


----------



## moyekj

702 said:


> I am able to copy these files to my PC from the TiVO however when I play the file there is no audio. Is there something I am missing? (I tried multiple files to see if it was a fluke)


 Yes, you are probably missing AC3 codecs on your PC. If you use VideoLAN VLC player the decrypted mpeg files (or any other video file generated after that) should play fine.


----------



## murgatroyd

moyekj said:


> Yes, you are probably missing AC3 codecs on your PC. If you use VideoLAN VLC player the decrypted mpeg files (or any other video file generated after that) should play fine.


Yes, but for some reason I haven't tracked down yet, VLC often gives me no audio. Media Player Classic-HC edition http://mpc-hc.org/ plays them just fine.


----------



## sanjonny

I am trying something different in the custom command box but cannot get it to work. Right now I am running a batch file that renames the encoded files once they are finished, but I am doing this by having it automatically run on all the files in the directory. What I would like to do is either call a batch file and have it move the cut file after encoding to a custom directory and then run the batch commands below that renames the files in encode, or just have it move the file individually by passing the filename to the cli program and then call the batch file rename operation but I cannot get any derivations of this to work.

After encoding now, I call a batch file called rename.bat.


Code:


rem echo output goes to tivo renamed
rem pause
rem FOR %%G in (C:\tivo\encode\*.mkv) DO (
C:\kmttg\bulkrename\brc64.exe /DIR:C:\tivo\encode /PATTERN:*(*_*_*)* /REMOVELASTN:16
))
rem *(*-*_*)
rem echo that all looks good
rem pause
C:\kmttg\bulkrename\brc64.exe /DIR:C:\tivo\encode /PATTERN:*(*_*_*)* /REMOVELASTN:16 /EXECUTE

rem echo all done
rem pause
exit

there is some extra rems in there and such since I was testing but you get what it does and that file works fine by itself.

I tried using


Code:


move [mpegFile_cut] \delete

 and several derivations of that in the custom command window to move the cut file after it was encoded to the delete folder, but could not get any of them to work. I don't know if I can accomplish this in the batch file, if it will carry forward the variable or not, right now I get an error when saving the command that 


Code:


custom command setting does not start with a valid file: 'move [mpegFile_cut] \delete\'

because I guess I have no idea how to make java do what I want it to do. BAsically, I want to rename the encoded file after final encoding and then move the cut file to the delete directory (but delete it manually in case something goes wrong with the encode

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny, take a look at the Wiki which has an example similar to what you are trying to do:
http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/config_Programs/
Section of interest to you is the "custom command" section.
The "move" command would be inside the custom script (.bat file for example), not directly in kmttg. Also be careful when trying to use relative paths, because relative location to kmttg could be different than where you expect, so best to use full paths if possible.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> sanjonny, take a look at the Wiki which has an example similar to what you are trying to do:
> http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/config_Programs/
> Section of interest to you is the "custom command" section.
> The "move" command would be inside the custom script (.bat file for example), not directly in kmttg. Also be careful when trying to use relative paths, because relative location to kmttg could be different than where you expect, so best to use full paths if possible.


Thanks, I had no idea on how to pass the variable and last time I looked at the wiki (which was long long ago when it first was up) I don't think I saw that. Is it possible to pass more than one variable, like if I wanted to move both the cut file and the encode file after renaming? When I tried doing this in kmttg itself, I had problems because I am moving them to network shares and encoding on a network share does not work so well.

I will have a separate comment for a few suggestions I have....


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> Thanks, I had no idea on how to pass the variable and last time I looked at the wiki (which was long long ago when it first was up) I don't think I saw that. Is it possible to pass more than one variable, like if I wanted to move both the cut file and the encode file after renaming? When I tried doing this in kmttg itself, I had problems because I am moving them to network shares and encoding on a network share does not work so well.
> 
> I will have a separate comment for a few suggestions I have....


 Yes. Simple example for Windows:
c:\test.bat


Code:


@echo off
echo %~f1 >c:\stdout.txt
echo %~f2 >>c:\stdout.txt

In kmttg then for example if I setup custom command as:


Code:


c:\test.bat [mpegFile_cut] [encodeFile]

Then run kmttg custom command and look at c:\stdout.txt and you will see the relevant file names in there.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> Yes. Simple example for Windows:
> c:\test.bat
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> @echo off
> echo %~f1 >c:\stdout.txt
> echo %~f2 >>c:\stdout.txt
> 
> In kmttg then for example if I setup custom command as:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> c:\test.bat [mpegFile_cut] [encodeFile]
> 
> Then run kmttg custom command and look at c:\stdout.txt and you will see the relevant file names in there.


Awesomeness to the 11th degree. That opens up stuff I have been wanting to do forever, but have not got around to thinking about it and working on it


----------



## sanjonny

I am not sure if these have been mentioned before, but I have had some time to think about a few things that would make life easier and here they are.

1. Allow right click on show to find upcoming shows in most dialogs. And also to open season pass for the show - Yes season pass works in some dialogs but not find show. This is a big one as several places in kmttg, this would save lots of steps and to my little brain, doesn't seem like it would be that hard to do, since there is already a search module, and since the tivo natively does this (I think)

2. allow a downloads only setup. Or a way to wait until certain downloads finish and then run other commands in kmttg. For example, I can have two tivos download at the same time and qsfix and adscan (only one at a time) without any problems. BUT, I cannot encode while downloading both shows as this is too much for the hard drive/processor or whatever. Since my HD is slower to download, there is no problem with downloading from one or the other and encoding, but trying to have both go and encode just does not work. It would be nice to build a timer into the process or a wait to encode until only one download is running. This could be maybe done with a custom command but since we only have one and it runs at the end, I can't quite figure out how to make this work.

3. Allow a click down box for custom commands similar to encodings as for different files and processes, I would like to be able to use different custom commands. Right now I can do it via setting a reference to a string in a batch file for each one, but that is a pain and means whenever I want a different one, I have to open that txt file the batch file references and change those.

4. Kinda similar to 2, I sometimes encode stuff outside of kmttg (dvds and such) and going back to the download only principle, I can download fine in kmttg but do not want any other intensive processes to run until the external encodes finish. This could be something along continue all downloads but do not run qsfix, adcut, encode, adscan until timer completes.. (since I know about how long the external encode is going to take and then have kmttg do its thing when the processor is available) I know this can kinda be done by selecting download only, then coming back and reselecting the files later and adding the qsfix etc operations once they are downloaded, but that is kinda clunky.


5. In my workflow I basically download, qsfix, adscan and then go to the next file. When I get time, I sit down and check/edit all the adscans to adjust ones that need adjustment. Then I select again the files after I know the adcut protocols are properly set and run it from there, basically adcutting, encoding and custom renaming and moving the files. The current scenarios I do not think allow me to do this in one workflow as it waits for me to edit, etc and keeps the program open if I am not around and waits until all those things are done to process the next files. I might be wrong about that but anyway. What I essentially do then is select meta, download, qsfix, adscan and pick all the files. When that completes, or sometime later, I manually check the adscans and then select the checkboxes for adcut, encode and custom and run it for the now checked files.
This means that I basically have 2 setups for how I am working on my files. Each time I switch, I have to click all the checkboxes for the right method. Obviously by doing this often, I sometimes screw up and leave a box either checked or unchecked, which is no big deal, but again it would be nice to have default check box setups or something since at least for me those are the two main ways I use the program. So if I could check or pulldown a box that references a config file for my checkboxes or settings, that would be great (again, similar to encode settings) so instead of clicking all the boxes on and off, I just select config one, or config two. Obviously this is nitpicking, but it is a thought because then if you have have a similar custom config setup, you could do lots of other stuff with it.

6. My final one for today is more of a question. I use handbrake external to kmttg for most dvd processing because I cannot figure out a good way to take chapter marks from a dvd and have them go into handbrake correctly. I would like to be able to qsfix the files using videoredo and then (and sometimes do) process the resulting mpg file in kmttg just as I would a tivo mpg file. But when I do it that way, I cannot pull chapter marks in videoredo in any way that will get them back into handbrake properly (that I know of) so I either do it outside of kmttg with handbrake which will properly bring chapter markers over, or I qsfix the movie with videoredo and process it in kmttg and just live without proper chapter marks. I realize this is more of a handbrake question, but it frustrates me so hoping maybe somebody has a way that they do it that I just have not though about or whatever.

Thanks in advance. I have a couple other good suggestions, but cannot think of them right now and that is enough for one post anyway.


----------



## species8472jj

I recently ran into a minor issue, and honestly, I am not sure how to solve it. First off, I am using v1.1c, and I have Windows 7 (64 bit).

Basically, I have it set up such that the programs download automatically, and I run the Decrypt and QSfilx (using VideoRedo). The ad cutting, I actually use comskip, and I have it output a VPrj file.

When I open the Vprj file (in VideoRedo), it opens fine, but the red chapter marks (not sure what they are called) are missing. The are red bars where the ads are cut (but all the red tick marks marking dark places are missing.

Now, I opened an older Vprj file, and that one worked fine. I actually have this on 2 PC's and it is happening on both. I tried an older version of KMTTG and reinstalling VideoRedo. 

If you could give me an idea what else I can do to solve this, I'd really appreciate it.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## moyekj

Open up the .VPrj file with an editor and take a look to see if there are actually cuts being define. For real cut points the CutList section will look something like this one (this has only 2 cuts in it):


Code:


<CutList>
<Cut><CutTimeStart>0</CutTimeStart> <CutTimeEnd>108775333</CutTimeEnd> </cut>
<Cut><CutTimeStart>2450781667</CutTimeStart> <CutTimeEnd>3004668333</CutTimeEnd> </cut>
</cutlist>

If that looks OK, what version of VRD are you using? If it's really old version it may not be able to read Version="3" VPrj files.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Open up the .VPrj file with an editor and take a look to see if there are actually cuts being define. For real cut points the CutList section will look something like this one (this has only 2 cuts in it):
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <CutList>
> <Cut><CutTimeStart>0</CutTimeStart> <CutTimeEnd>108775333</CutTimeEnd> </cut>
> <Cut><CutTimeStart>2450781667</CutTimeStart> <CutTimeEnd>3004668333</CutTimeEnd> </cut>
> </cutlist>
> 
> If that looks OK, what version of VRD are you using? If it's really old version it may not be able to read Version="3" VPrj files.


From his description, he is seeing the cuts. What's missing are the scene markers.


----------



## species8472jj

lpwcomp is correct. The scene markers are missing. The cuts are showing up fine.

Here is an example of a file which does not work properly...



Code:


<VideoReDoProject Version="3">
<Filename>\\server\TiVoVideos\Brain Games - se - Battle of the Sexes 2.ts</Filename><CutList>
<InputPIDList><VideoStreamPID>4568</VideoStreamPID>
<AudioStreamPID>4569</AudioStreamPID><SubtitlePID1>0</SubtitlePID1></InputPIDList>
<Cut><CutTimeStart>0</CutTimeStart> <CutTimeEnd>419752667</CutTimeEnd> </cut>
<Cut><CutTimeStart>6277104167</CutTimeStart> <CutTimeEnd>8332657667</CutTimeEnd> </cut>
<Cut><CutTimeStart>12903056833</CutTimeStart> <CutTimeEnd>15359844500</CutTimeEnd> </cut>
</cutlist></VideoReDoProject>
<SceneMarker 0>114114000
<SceneMarker 1>419585833
<SceneMarker 2>6276770500

The part that is not functioning I believe is the scene marker. The actual cuts (red bars) are showing up fine.

Below is one that works fine.



Code:


<Version>2
<Filename>C:\KMTTG\Brain Games - Language - se - Language.mpg
<Cut>0:100934167
<Cut>5413408000:7665157500
<Cut>11197853333:12847000833
<SceneMarker 0>100767333
<SceneMarker 1>1864028833

There are some differences at the top, but that's about it. Not sure if that is relevant

I don't know if this will help you diagnose the problem I am having.
To answer your other question, I am using the latest version of VideoRedo.


----------



## lpwcomp

species8472jj said:


> lpwcomp is correct. The scene markers are missing. The cuts are showing up fine.
> 
> Here is an example of a file which does not work properly...
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <VideoReDoProject Version="3">
> <Filename>\\server\TiVoVideos\Brain Games - se - Battle of the Sexes 2.ts</Filename><CutList>
> <InputPIDList><VideoStreamPID>4568</VideoStreamPID>
> <AudioStreamPID>4569</AudioStreamPID><SubtitlePID1>0</SubtitlePID1></InputPIDList>
> <Cut><CutTimeStart>0</CutTimeStart> <CutTimeEnd>419752667</CutTimeEnd> </cut>
> <Cut><CutTimeStart>6277104167</CutTimeStart> <CutTimeEnd>8332657667</CutTimeEnd> </cut>
> <Cut><CutTimeStart>12903056833</CutTimeStart> <CutTimeEnd>15359844500</CutTimeEnd> </cut>
> </cutlist></VideoReDoProject>
> <SceneMarker 0>114114000
> <SceneMarker 1>419585833
> <SceneMarker 2>6276770500
> 
> The part that is not functioning I believe is the scene marker. The actual cuts (red bars) are showing up fine.
> 
> Below is one that works fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <Version>2
> <Filename>C:\KMTTG\Brain Games - Language - se - Language.mpg
> <Cut>0:100934167
> <Cut>5413408000:7665157500
> <Cut>11197853333:12847000833
> <SceneMarker 0>100767333
> <SceneMarker 1>1864028833
> 
> There are some differences at the top, but that's about it. Not sure if that is relevant
> 
> I don't know if this will help you diagnose the problem I am having.
> To answer your other question, I am using the latest version of VideoRedo.


Using a text editor, edit the one that doesn't work and move the </VideoReDoProject> below all of the <SceneMarker entries. See what happens when you open it.


----------



## moyekj

Appears to be a comskip bug in producing Version 3 VPrj files. The scene marker syntax should be something like:


Code:


<SceneList>
<SceneMarker Sequence="1">2650781667</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="2">2850781667</SceneMarker>
....
</SceneList>

And obviously the SceneList tag should be within VideoReDoProject tag as well.

NOTE: The reason why kmttg switched to output Version 3 files in last release is the TVSuite V5 version of VideoRedo (still in beta) no longer supports Version 2 files, so I'm trying to make kmttg forward compatible with VRD V5.

I may just have to add a VPrj post-processor to fix bad Version 3 files to workaround the comskip bug.


----------



## SiB57

I'm having the same issue. Missing the scene marks using latest kmttg and latest (non beta) VidoeReDo 4.

Not a huge deal but for the time being I set kmttg to use VideoReDo for ad scanning instead of comskip. Works almost as well but has the scene marks so it's faster to double check that the commercials are skipped correctly.


----------



## lpwcomp

Looks like they went to XML for the VPRJ files.

Here is an example of cuts and scene markers produced by the latest non-beta release of VRD Ad-Detecive Scan:


Spoiler






Code:


<CutList><cut Sequence="1" CutStart="00:00:00;00" CutEnd="00:05:27;24" Elapsed="00:00:00;00"><CutTimeStart>0</CutTimeStart>
<CutTimeEnd>3277941445</CutTimeEnd>
<CutByteStart>0</CutByteStart>
<CutByteEnd>602089173</CutByteEnd>
</cut><cut Sequence="2" CutStart="00:09:44;06" CutEnd="00:09:56;23" Elapsed="00:04:16;12"><CutTimeStart>5841836112</CutTimeStart>
<CutTimeEnd>5967628445</CutTimeEnd>
<CutByteStart>1092102337</CutByteStart>
<CutByteEnd>1115749353</CutByteEnd>
</cut><cut Sequence="3" CutStart="00:16:42;17" CutEnd="00:19:55;10" Elapsed="00:11:02;06"><CutTimeStart>10025682445</CutTimeStart>
<CutTimeEnd>11953274778</CutTimeEnd>
<CutByteStart>1887022549</CutByteStart>
<CutByteEnd>2240832533</CutByteEnd>
</cut><cut Sequence="4" CutStart="00:27:27;19" CutEnd="00:31:00;17" Elapsed="00:18:34;15"><CutTimeStart>16476126445</CutTimeStart>
<CutTimeEnd>18605587112</CutTimeEnd>
<CutByteStart>3103312237</CutByteStart>
<CutByteEnd>3469524957</CutByteEnd>
</cut><cut Sequence="5" CutStart="00:37:49;05" CutEnd="00:40:32;23" Elapsed="00:25:23;03"><CutTimeStart>22691669112</CutTimeStart>
<CutTimeEnd>24327970445</CutTimeEnd>
<CutByteStart>4255736821</CutByteStart>
<CutByteEnd>4556240909</CutByteEnd>
</cut><cut Sequence="6" CutStart="00:46:56;04" CutEnd="00:49:57;28" Elapsed="00:31:46;12"><CutTimeStart>28161466778</CutTimeStart>
<CutTimeEnd>29979282778</CutTimeEnd>
<CutByteStart>5286002201</CutByteStart>
<CutByteEnd>5605894541</CutByteEnd>
</cut></CutList><SceneList><SceneMarker Sequence="1" Timecode="00:00:30;18">306306112</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="2" Timecode="00:01:00;21">606939778</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="3" Timecode="00:01:41;21">1017349778</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="4" Timecode="00:02:00;28">1209208112</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="5" Timecode="00:02:09;02">1290622778</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="6" Timecode="00:03:09;25">1898229778</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="7" Timecode="00:04:04;02">2440438112</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="8" Timecode="00:04:52;03">2921251778</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="9" Timecode="00:05:27;24">3277941445</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="10" Timecode="00:09:44;06">5841836112</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="11" Timecode="00:09:56;23">5967628445</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="12" Timecode="00:16:42;17">10025682445</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="13" Timecode="00:16:54;06">10142132112</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="14" Timecode="00:17:24;10">10443099445</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="15" Timecode="00:17:54;11">10743733112</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="16" Timecode="00:18:24;25">11048037112</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="17" Timecode="00:18:39;28">11199188112</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="18" Timecode="00:19:10;02">11500155445</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="19" Timecode="00:19:25;07">11651973778</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="20" Timecode="00:19:37;26">11778433445</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="21" Timecode="00:19:55;10">11953274778</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="22" Timecode="00:27:27;19">16476126445</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="23" Timecode="00:28:10;21">16906556445</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="24" Timecode="00:28:29;26">17098414778</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="25" Timecode="00:29:00;02">17400049445</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="26" Timecode="00:29:30;03">17700683112</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="27" Timecode="00:30:00;05">18001650445</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="28" Timecode="00:30:30;06">18302284112</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="29" Timecode="00:31:00;17">18605587112</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="30" Timecode="00:37:49;05">22691669112</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="31" Timecode="00:38:01;21">22816460445</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="32" Timecode="00:38:31;29">23119429778</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="33" Timecode="00:39:02;02">23420063445</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="34" Timecode="00:39:32;07">23722031778</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="35" Timecode="00:39:47;12">23873850112</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="36" Timecode="00:40:02;15">24025001112</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="37" Timecode="00:40:32;23">24327970445</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="38" Timecode="00:46:56;04">28161466778</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="39" Timecode="00:47:09;01">28289928445</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="40" Timecode="00:47:27;05">28471443112</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="41" Timecode="00:47:42;07">28622260445</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="42" Timecode="00:48:12;14">28924228778</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="43" Timecode="00:48:42;15">29224862445</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="44" Timecode="00:49:12;22">29526830778</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="45" Timecode="00:49:27;25">29677981778</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="46" Timecode="00:49:40;14">29804441445</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="47" Timecode="00:49:57;28">29979282778</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="48" Timecode="00:58:03;13">34833799112</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="49" Timecode="00:58:10;28">34908874112</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="50" Timecode="00:58:26;13">35064029112</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="51" Timecode="00:58:41;11">35213511778</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="52" Timecode="00:59:11;18">35515480112</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="53" Timecode="00:59:41;23">35817448445</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="54" Timecode="01:00:11;25">36118415778</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="55" Timecode="01:00:41;04">36411708778</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="56" Timecode="01:01:01;08">36612576112</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="57" Timecode="01:01:21;12">36814110778</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="58" Timecode="01:02:12;21">37326956445</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="59" Timecode="01:02:21;26">37418714778</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="60" Timecode="01:03:22;19">38026321778</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="61" Timecode="01:04:16;26">38568530112</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="62" Timecode="01:05:04;29">39049343778</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="63" Timecode="01:05:40;18">39406033445</SceneMarker>
</SceneList>





Note that there is a lot more information associated with both cuts and scene markers but that the more limited information produced by Comskip seems to work for cuts. Also the new version starts with sequence # 1 rather than 0.

Just FYI, this is for the most recent episode of "Manhattan".


----------



## moyekj

SceneMarker without Timecode still seems to work as well, so post-processing of the bad file produced by comskip should be possible to get scene markers working again using V3 files.


----------



## orinaccio

Hello everyone. Ive noticed that my KMTTG downloads have resulted in videos that have garbage at the very top of the video (about 1-2 lines of video). Not sure why this is occurring, as I don't recall having this issue before. Ive tried looking to see if I changed anything in my settings by accident but I cannot figure it out. 

I am using the hb_appletv2_srt encoding profile. 

Ive tried cropping out those two lines of video from the top and re-encoding the video (e.g. from 725x544 to 725 x 542) but this adds about an hour to my workflow and I would rather eliminate the garbage from occurring in the first place.


----------



## innocentfreak

Just as an update, at least currently KMTTG can't use the new season pass functionality. This was expected, but just figured I would throw it out there. 

I tried searching for Selfie since it was on 9/30 and well out of the guide data. On KMTTG I get the episode result from the show Faking it on Logo with the episode name Know Thy Selfie. 

On TiVo the first search result is the show and it says not currently available. Under season pass it defaults to all channels since it currently isn't on.

The Season pass through KMTTG looks like this after I created it on TiVo.
150 Selfie =All Channels with the remaining columns the same


----------



## Soapm

This is kind of a bummer, I just noticed after the last kmttg upgrade to version 1.1c, that my shows are not formatting the way I ask. The profile I use is hb_tivo_sd_crf.enc which should do;



Code:


HANDBRAKE -i INPUT --detelecine --decomb --vfr --large-file -e x264 -f mp4 -O -q 19.0 -a 1 -E ac3 -x threads=CPU_CORES:keyint=48:min-keyint=4 --denoise="weak" -v -o OUTPUT

But I just looked at the specs of a show I recently encoded and they are;



Code:


Video: MPEG4 Video (H264) 528x304 25.711fps 821kbps [V: h264 high L2.1, yuv420p, 528x304, 821 kb/s]
Audio: AAC 48000Hz stereo 159kbps [A: aac, 48000 Hz, stereo, 159 kb/s]

So looking at these on my PC, the picture is small and pixilates when I make it larger and I prefer AC3 over AAC audio, mostly because I don't know much about AAC and just about my entire collection is AC3.

Looking at one of my precious encodes, it shows;



Code:


Video: MPEG4 Video (H264) 640x480 23.976fps 1360kbps [V: h264 high L3.0, yuv420p, 640x480, 1360 kb/s]
Audio: Dolby AC3 48000Hz stereo 128kbps [A: ac3, 48000 Hz, stereo, 128 kb/s]

Which is way more to my liking, especially the size of the picture.

Any reason kmttg stopped encoding according to the profile?

I'm really bummed because I deleted most of the shows from the Tivo so can't redo them the way I like them until they show again. A weekend or two ago I stayed up and encoded about 4 season's of Bob Newhart which will take years to re-record.


----------



## ThAbtO

Soapm said:


> A weekend or two ago I stayed up and encoded about 4 season's of Bob Newhart which will take years to re-record.


Just Go to Netflix and rent out the seasons, Use DVD Decrypter in IFO mode to rip and separate the episodes and encode them again.


----------



## Soapm

I just remembered I was using a modified profile from years ago given in this post

Since the command looks identical, I'm thinking the change has to be in Handbrake. Any way of telling if Handbrake was changed and if there is a way to get my old results with this new flavor?


----------



## Soapm

ThAbtO said:


> Just Go to Netflix and rent out the seasons, Use DVD Decrypter in IFO mode to rip and separate the episodes and encode them again.


Ill give it a try, I think I still have DVD Shrink installed from back in the day but haven't used it in years. In fact, I don't recall having a DVD I didn't make in years lol... :up:


----------



## ThAbtO

Soapm said:


> Ill give it a try, I think I still have DVD Shrink installed from back in the day but haven't used it in years. In fact, I don't recall having a DVD I didn't make in years lol... :up:


You should be getting a better quality from the DVDs then through your cable if the recordings get pixelated.

I have been trying to get the 6 season of CHiPs, but Netflix only has the first 2 seasons. Now, the local station is starting to air them and I am getting the Metadata from it for the first 2 seasons and hopefully to download the rest.


----------



## moyekj

Soapm said:


> I just remembered I was using a modified profile from years ago given in this post
> 
> Since the command looks identical, I'm thinking the change has to be in Handbrake. Any way of telling if Handbrake was changed and if there is a way to get my old results with this new flavor?


 That's where they came from and they've never changed since. If you double click on the encode task in job monitor while it's running and scroll up in the "stderr" section you'll see this message from Handbrake:
"Invalid codec ac3, using default for container."
i.e. Looks like Handbrake CLI (or at least the default version distributed with kmttg) doesn't accept ac3 audio for mp4 container anymore and reverts back to the "default" for container which is aac.


----------



## Soapm

ThAbtO said:


> You should be getting a better quality from the DVDs then through your cable if the recordings get pixelated.
> 
> I have been trying to get the 6 season of CHiPs, but Netflix only has the first 2 seasons. Now, the local station is starting to air them and I am getting the Metadata from it for the first 2 seasons and hopefully to download the rest.


Been waiting on that show also, I have all 6 season's but this is the spec's;



Code:


Video: Xvid 344x232 29.97fps [V: mpeg4 advanced simple profile, yuv420p, 344x232]
Audio: MP3 48000Hz stereo 128kbps [A: mp3, 48000 Hz, stereo, 128 kb/s]

Painful to look at....

Looks like Handbrake uses ffmpeg to encode ac3 but it's clear that AAC is the native audio encoder. I wonder if it isn't seeing ffmpeg or why it's doing this and I have no clue why it's encoding such a small resolution all of a sudden???


----------



## Soapm

moyekj said:


> That's where they came from and they've never changed since. If you double click on the encode task in job monitor while it's running and scroll up in the "stderr" section you'll see this message from Handbrake:
> "Invalid codec ac3, using default for container."
> i.e. Looks like Handbrake CLI (or at least the default version distributed with kmttg) doesn't accept ac3 audio for mp4 container anymore and reverts back to the "default" for container which is aac.


Thanks, this thing has so many hidden gems it's amazing. Anyway to receive an older version of handbrake cli that might put me back in action? Could that work?


----------



## Soapm

Looks like the output resolution is a product of the input resolution. This is what I show for it;



Code:


Video: MPEG2 Video 528x480 (4:3) 29.97fps [V: mpeg2 main, yuv420p, 528x480]
Audio: Dolby AC3 48000Hz stereo 128kbps [A: ac3, 48000 Hz, stereo, 128 kb/s]

I think that Tivo is set to record basic so I may have to up the recording quality there. I get most of my shows from my premier so I guess I never noticed.

Since the input audio was ac3, I added this line to the profile and it seems to be working;



Code:


copy --audio-copy-mask ac3 --audio-fallback ac3

Sucks handbrake made that change, I'm still looking for an older version that might get me around that change.


----------



## Soapm

What a little sleep can do when you're angry, I found the old releases here, anyone know how far back I have to go before the change?

I know I can just start trying them but it's a lot of time to download a show, do the commercial cuts then encode just to see if it encodes ac3.


----------



## NotVeryWitty

innocentfreak said:


> Just as an update, at least currently KMTTG can't use the new season pass functionality. This was expected, but just figured I would throw it out there.


When you say "new season pass functionality", do you mean the new feature that lets you specify "all channels" for the channel number? This is something I've been wishing Tivo would implement for a long time, and now that it's here (just got it on my machines this morning), I'm hoping it won't be a big deal to get added to kmttg.

Once again, thank you to moyekj and everyone else who provides all of these great apps! :up::up::up:


----------



## Soapm

In case anyone is interested, had to go back to HB 9.5 to get rid of that behavior.

Now to figure out of there was anything added since 9.5 that makes keeping this old version a dumb move. Sure wish they hadn't of made this change...

Edit to add...

9.5 doesn't like my copy mask option to have it just feed ac3 through and save the cpu cycles from reencoding it.



Code:


C:\kmttg\handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe: unrecognized option `--audio-copy-mask'
unknown option (--audio-copy-mask)


----------



## Soapm

Another question regarding video redo, anyway to have it start minimized?

When I'm cutting ads from a series of shows, I set my active to 2 so as I'm cutting one show the qs fix and the auto ad selection runs on the next. The problem is, they pop up to the front when they start. It's really irritating to have it pop up in front when you just found a crucial cut, then I hit my F key to no avail since the one I'm cutting is no longer the active session.

It would be nice if the qs fix and ad cut could run in the background or minimized instead of popping up in front of your current work. Is there a command option that can be added to make it not do that?


----------



## lpwcomp

Soapm said:


> Another question regarding video redo, anyway to have it start minimized?
> 
> When I'm cutting ads from a series of shows, I set my active to 2 so as I'm cutting one show the qs fix and the auto ad selection runs on the next. The problem is, they pop up to the front when they start. It's really irritating to have it pop up in front when you just found a crucial cut, then I hit my F key to no avail since the one I'm cutting is no longer the active session.
> 
> It would be nice if the qs fix and ad cut could run in the background or minimized instead of popping up in front of your current work. Is there a command option that can be added to make it not do that?


What O/S is this and is kmttg running as a service? I just ran a test and VRD didn't come to the foreground until it got to the review step. I got distracted at the crucial moment so the second one may have come over the top of the first review session but I'm not sure that there is anything that can be done about that. While the qsfix and adcan sessions didn't run minimized, they did not come to the foreground and take the focus.

This is on Win 8.1.


----------



## moyekj

In kmttg config->VideoRedo if you turn off "Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once" option off then background VRD jobs will run in the background. Turning on that option forces VRD to run in GUI mode to workaround a bug with older VRD versions that wouldn't allow more than 1 COM job to run at a time.


----------



## Soapm

moyekj said:


> In kmttg config->VideoRedo if you turn off "Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once" option off then background VRD jobs will run in the background. Turning on that option forces VRD to run in GUI mode to workaround a bug with older VRD versions that wouldn't allow more than 1 COM job to run at a time.


Cool, it runs in the tray now. Wished I'd of found that setting years go :up:

edited to add...

I find myself having to manually open the projects to make the final cuts. Is there another setting I'm missing?


----------



## moyekj

Soapm said:


> Cool, it runs in the tray now. Wished I'd of found that setting years go :up:


 It's off by default, so you must have turned it on at some point.


----------



## Soapm

I posted this but it was after your response so I don't think you saw it.

"I find myself having to manually open the projects to make the final cuts. Is there another setting I'm missing? "

More info, when the qs fix starts on the second show it blanks out the previous show in VideoRedo that's waiting final cuts. The only I found to get it back up is to manually open it. 

So in this case I can't just start 15 shows downloading and come back, I have to stay and edit each one before qs fix runs on the next. I hope that makes sense as far as describing the problem.


----------



## Soapm

moyekj said:


> It's off by default, so you must have turned it on at some point.


I had to turn it back on, I couldn't figure out the secret to making it work that way. I kept ending up with blank VideoRedo sessions.

Thanks for the tip though, I will pay with it from time to time and maybe one day find the secret.


----------



## moyekj

Soapm said:


> I had to turn it back on, I couldn't figure out the secret to making it work that way. I kept ending up with blank VideoRedo sessions.


 What version of VRD are you using? A really old one?


----------



## Soapm

moyekj said:


> What version of VRD are you using? A really old one?


3.10.3.629 dated 11/9/2011

But it says my version is current when I check for updates...

Maybe I got a setting in Video Redo off??? Ican poke around but I'll probably misunderstand like I did with the kmttg setting rofl


----------



## Soapm

There is this setting (see attached) that says bring window to front. It was checked so I wonder if that what's making the new session want to jump in front of my current work??? I will test with the next batch I'm doing.


----------



## Soapm

Here is my observation, hypothesis, dribble and otherwise layman's logic...

Unchecking the "allow multiple sessions" doesn't work for me because I still have an active VideoRedo window that is waiting my confirmation and last edits, so it considered an active session.

Because "qs fix" and "ad cuts" are not considered active sessions, kmttg allows them to go forward. VideoRedo won't allow multiple sessions so it's stealing the one currently active (waiting vrdreview job) which causes that pending session to go blank.

Allowing qs fix and ad cut to violate the multiple session rule I think would eliminate this behavior by allowing qs fix and ad cut to have their own, separate session. However, kmttg will still pause or hold at the "vrdreview" job since it must comply with the multiple sessions rule so won't cause another window to open. 

My logic is, this will allow qs fix and ad cuts to be truly independent of active sessions since they can open and operate at will as they need sessions to do their thing.

End of My $00.02


----------



## moyekj

I can have a "vrdreview" task running with VRD GUI up and running and waiting for me and also have a "qsfix" task running in the background that has no effect on the VRD GUI. I've tried with both V4 and beta V5 versions of VRD. So my guess is perhaps what you are seeing is related to V3 versions of VRD. Maybe if I can get some time I'll install V3 version and see what happens, but I'm not seeing what you're talking about with V4 and V5.


----------



## Soapm

moyekj said:


> I can have a "vrdreview" task running with VRD GUI up and running and waiting for me and also have a "qsfix" task running in the background that has no effect on the VRD GUI. I've tried with both V4 and beta V5 versions of VRD. So my guess is perhaps what you are seeing is related to V3 versions of VRD. Maybe if I can get some time I'll install V3 version and see what happens, but I'm not seeing what you're talking about with V4 and V5.


I'm lost, I know this isn't your issue but the product I have is "ViedoRedo Plus". Is that what you're using or are you using TVSuite?

If this is what they call a major upgrade I would have to pay for it. I don't mind if I'm getting bang for the buck but I don't see a version number here and when I do an update within the software it says I'm current, so???? When you say v4 and v5, is that Video Redo Plus and I don't see anything that tells me what I would gain for purchasing an upgrade (or even what version I'd be buying for that matter).

I also went to this page where it says purchase and upgrade but when I click on upgrade on VideoRedo Plus it takes me to TVSuite for a higher amount. and again, nothing says what version I'd be getting.

So I'm prety confused at this point, are we talking about the same program, VideoRedo Plus, and how did you know you were getting v4 or v5 or that there was a new version to be had? And what you gained by getting the newer version???

Edited to add...

When I try to download the latest trial version the file name is VideoRedoPlusM-3-10-3-629d.exe. If I read that right, that would be version 3 which I have???

Edit again...

You must have VideoRedo TVSuite H.264. I see from the download page, the version number is "Version: 4.21.10.681b". So I don't know if it's possible for you to install Video Redo Plus version 3 to see what I see???


----------



## ThAbtO

I have Plus, TVSuite and the h.264 version, but I mainly use TVSuite (all 3 versions are on this computer.) IMO, the difference between Plus and TVSuite is the DVD maker option. I think V4 is the h.264 version.


----------



## moyekj

I see what you are talking about now. If you have "Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once" turned OFF and you are running a "vrdreview" task which means the VRD GUI is up and running, then kick off a "qsfix" task, you lose control of the VRD GUI. Looks like that happens for both V3 and V4 versions, so upgrading to V4 wouldn't help you. So for the flow you are using, looks like you need to keep "Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once" on and be bothered by windows popping up and stealing focus for your flow to work.


----------



## Soapm

moyekj said:


> I see what you are talking about now. If you have "Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once" turned OFF and you are running a "vrdreview" task which means the VRD GUI is up and running, then kick off a "qsfix" task, you lose control of the VRD GUI. Looks like that happens for both V3 and V4 versions, so upgrading to V4 wouldn't help you. So for the flow you are using, looks like you need to keep "Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once" on and be bothered by windows popping up and stealing focus for your flow to work.


Cool beans, thanks for saving me upgrade bucks that would have resulted in the same experience. I do appreciate all you've done and do!!!!

And your prices can't be beat :up:


----------



## Soapm

ThAbtO said:


> I have Plus, TVSuite and the h.264 version, but I mainly use TVSuite (all 3 versions are on this computer.) IMO, the difference between Plus and TVSuite is the DVD maker option. I think V4 is the h.264 version.


I was using superVCD since it made a DVD from about any file in one step but I haven't made a DVD in ages. In fact, I'm about to upgrade my raid 5 from 2tb's to 3tb's or even 4tb's. That'll give me 9tb or 12tb with backup...

That or I need to get rid of allot of these shows that we never watch which really makes a lot more sense but it's hard to justify deleting every episode of "Boy Meets World", "Hart to Hart" or "I Dream of Jeanie" (/end sarcasm)


----------



## mattack

orinaccio said:


> Hello everyone. Ive noticed that my KMTTG downloads have resulted in videos that have garbage at the very top of the video (about 1-2 lines of video). Not sure why this is occurring, as I don't recall having this issue before. Ive tried looking to see if I changed anything in my settings by accident but I cannot figure it out.


These are in the video. (I see it sometimes in recordings, and I simply save the decoded raw MPEG files.)

I am not absolutely positive, but I think even digital recordings nowadays have (and/or can have) the analog style closed caption info (or maybe some other encoded info).

Basically, you're seeing the data that your TV set doesn't show since it's essentially cutting off the VERY edges of the recording. You MIGHT see them if you can adjust your TV and/or hook to a computer monitor instead of a "regular TV" (which defaults to overscan).


----------



## mattack

I saw someone else ask this, but didn't see an answer. Will kmttg work with the "all channels" season passes?

"Work" as in be able to save off/restore SPs with that functionality?

Some eon I'm going to try to do the 4 TB upgrade (or even if I get lazy and just do the "sort of supported" 3 TB upgrade, will still want to copy SPs back).


----------



## moyekj

I don't have the new TiVo software yet so can't look at the "All Channels" SPs. I blindly checked in a fix already in source code already to deal with channel named "All Channels" without a callsign as probably currently it shows up as "=All Channels" in SP list Channels column.

But I don't see why SP save/load wouldn't work. It's easy enough to test it for those that have the new software. Obviously searches won't return anything "all channels" related and won't be able to unless I'm able to somehow reverse engineer in RPC how to do it.


----------



## cweb

Running version 1.1c.

Some auto transfers that I have had set up for years have started to act weird. When it is run, some newly recorded episodes don't get downloaded and some do get downloaded for no consistent reason. It even happens for the same show. I can manually download those same episodes and manually add them to the history file, but not automatically.

I've tried deleting the show from the configuration, saving it and re-adding it, but it doesn't fix the problem.

Any idea as to what is wrong?


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> Running version 1.1c.
> 
> Some auto transfers that I have had set up for years have started to act weird. When it is run, some newly recorded episodes don't get downloaded and some do get downloaded for no consistent reason. It even happens for the same show. I can manually download those same episodes and manually add them to the history file, but not automatically.
> 
> I've tried deleting the show from the configuration, saving it and re-adding it, but it doesn't fix the problem.
> 
> Any idea as to what is wrong?


 The auto.log should give a reason for a show not being downloaded. Most likely it's because a matching ProgramId already exists in auto.history file. Some shows don't have a unique ProgramId for every episode and sometimes for any episode, and those you can deal with using "Treat each recording as unique" setting in auto transfers setup for that show.


----------



## singemfrc

This problem may not be (probably isnt) caused by kmttg, but I'm hoping you will know what is causing it and/or how to fix it. More and more recently I'm having problems with shows that will not completely copy off of the Tivo. At some point in the show the transfer will just spontaneously finish with no error code, as if it had transferred the entire show though only part of it will transfer. Since there is no error let alone error message, I don't know what is causing it.

I've tried this with both curl and java downloading and the transfer cuts off at the same point in the show every time. I even resorted to trying to transfer with Tivo Desktop (with both slow and fast methods), and although it seems to cut off at a different point, it still doesnt finish. This leads me to believe that it has something to do with the recording itself on the Tivo's hard drive. Unfortunately two of these shows were specials I wanted to save that won't air again, so I can't re-record them.

I hope this isn't a sign of a dying Tivo/hard drive. It's a Premiere XL that isn't that old.


----------



## moyekj

See Resume Downloads Wiki for explanation and workarounds to the partial downloads problem.


----------



## singemfrc

Wow. Depending on how many glitches there on the recording this could get time consuming. Do you have any idea what causes it, just out of curiousity? It used to be once in a blue moon, now it seems to be like 1/5 recordings that get glitched this way, and seems to usually be the longer ones over an hour duration.


----------



## Soapm

singemfrc said:


> Wow. Depending on how many glitches there on the recording this could get time consuming. Do you have any idea what causes it, just out of curiousity? It used to be once in a blue moon, now it seems to be like 1/5 recordings that get glitched this way, and seems to usually be the longer ones over an hour duration.


How old is the drive in the Tivo? Could it be getting bad sectors?

I see you already mentioned the drive, I would give it a good test or better yet, image the drive onto a new drive while it's working so you don't loose your recordings and settings.


----------



## singemfrc

A little over 2 years I believe. Unless theyre using very substandard drives it shouldnt be dead yet. I dont want to risk removing the drive from the tivo. I'm not worried about losing recordings, I dont store things on the Tivo long term. Anything I want to keep I copy off with kmttg. I'm just wondering if I'm going to be forced to step up to the Roamio sooner than I had anticipated.


----------



## nooneuknow

singemfrc said:


> A little over 2 years I believe. Unless theyre using very substandard drives it shouldnt be dead yet. I dont want to risk removing the drive from the tivo. I'm not worried about losing recordings, I dont store things on the Tivo long term. Anything I want to keep I copy off with kmttg. I'm just wondering if I'm going to be forced to step up to the Roamio sooner than I had anticipated.


I see plenty of requests for images for 2-3 year old Premieres pass-through. Although, the volume is greater for some models than others. The higher tuner counts seem to be pushing the limits of some drives. But, paying attention to what is requested, for what model, why, and how long it's been in service, seems to show that the unaligned partitioning of 4K/512e AF drives, in models other than Elite/XL4, would have an equally/greater premature aging effect, as the drive has to seek more, and rewrite more sectors, than if aligned. TiVo mostly aligned with the 4-tuner 2TB model, leaving only the SQLite partition unaligned. By the time of the Roamio, any drive it comes with, or you put in (max 3TB without having to prepare the drive, first), will be aligned when the Roamio prepares the drive for you.

You will remain guessing what culprit is, without testing the drive. TiVo's KickStart 54 allows you to test the drive in the TiVo. In some ways, it works best for stock drives, as you can use the non-SMART TiVo tests that measure sector access times, which even the mfg diagnostics don't do. Slow and/or weak sectors can cause your issue, not just bad ones.

See the related threads, if you want more help/advice/info about testing your drive. If it's not the drive, but a signal issue, causing momentary glitches (which may not even stand out), you are taking a gamble hoping upgrading to Roamio will fix what may be a signal issue.


----------



## cweb

moyekj said:


> The auto.log should give a reason for a show not being downloaded. Most likely it's because a matching ProgramId already exists in auto.history file. Some shows don't have a unique ProgramId for every episode and sometimes for any episode, and those you can deal with using "Treat each recording as unique" setting in auto transfers setup for that show.


These shows are all drama and comedies that all use to work fine (no news like shows). I believe it just started this last tv season. I would have thought they would have unique ProgramIds.


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> These shows are all drama and comedies that all use to work fine (no news like shows). I believe it just started this last tv season. I would have thought they would have unique ProgramIds.


 You can check though instead of assuming. With a show that doesn't auto transfer selected in table press 'j' on keyboard to dump show info to message window and look for ProgramId. Then search for ProgramId in auto.history. Or as I mentioned look through auto.log to find reason why it's not transferring.


----------



## Soapm

moyekj said:


> I see what you are talking about now. If you have "Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once" turned OFF and you are running a "vrdreview" task which means the VRD GUI is up and running, then kick off a "qsfix" task, you lose control of the VRD GUI. Looks like that happens for both V3 and V4 versions, so upgrading to V4 wouldn't help you. *So for the flow you are using*, looks like you need to keep "Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once" on and be bothered by windows popping up and stealing focus for your flow to work.


Just checking, you say using the "flow" I use, how can I do them differently?

Is the behavior with VideoRedo Plus? As in would switching to TVSuite change what I'm experiencing?

What about my suggestion of exempting "qs fix" and "ad scan" from the "multiple job rule"? Is that possible? That should allow those task to open their own VideoRedo GUI, do it's thing and close without impacting the one pending a "vrdreview" task.


----------



## rgr

Running 1.1c under ubuntu and just got the 20.4.4au update on my Roamio Plus.

Somehow Spotify is showing twice in the Music & Photos menu and I was instructed by TiVo support to do two service connections to clear that up. In my experience a reboot is also needed, so I used kmttg to do so. Used the reboot button - and no reboot and the TiVo was unresponsive to the remote. I could see the light flash on the unit when a remote key was pressed, so that part worked. But the unit wouldn't do anything the remote told it to. Ended up having to unplug the unit and plug it back in.

This happened twice and I don't want to test the reboot button just to see it not work again - twice is enough for me.

Can you look into this and see if the new software is causing reboot button not to work as designed?

Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

I don't have the new software yet, so can't check.


----------



## BigT4187

Can someone please confirm that kmttg will work with a Roamio? I love the software with my Premiere, but want to make sure kmttg will work if I get a Roamio. Thanks.


----------



## jcthorne

BigT4187 said:


> Can someone please confirm that kmttg will work with a Roamio? I love the software with my Premiere, but want to make sure kmttg will work if I get a Roamio. Thanks.


Yes, works great.


----------



## lpwcomp

rgr said:


> Running 1.1c under ubuntu and just got the 20.4.4au update on my Roamio Plus.
> 
> Somehow Spotify is showing twice in the Music & Photos menu and I was instructed by TiVo support to do two service connections to clear that up. In my experience a reboot is also needed, so I used kmttg to do so. Used the reboot button - and no reboot and the TiVo was unresponsive to the remote. I could see the light flash on the unit when a remote key was pressed, so that part worked. But the unit wouldn't do anything the remote told it to. Ended up having to unplug the unit and plug it back in.
> 
> This happened twice and I don't want to test the reboot button just to see it not work again - twice is enough for me.
> 
> Can you look into this and see if the new software is causing reboot button not to work as designed?
> 
> Thanks.


Same here, using 1.1d_beta. Roamio Basic w/20.4.4a


----------



## murgatroyd

"middlemindError"


----------



## innocentfreak

moyekj said:


> I don't have the new TiVo software yet so can't look at the "All Channels" SPs. I blindly checked in a fix already in source code already to deal with channel named "All Channels" without a callsign as probably currently it shows up as "=All Channels" in SP list Channels column.
> 
> But I don't see why SP save/load wouldn't work. It's easy enough to test it for those that have the new software. Obviously searches won't return anything "all channels" related and won't be able to unless I'm able to somehow reverse engineer in RPC how to do it.


Just a few notes on the new season passes.

-They show up when refreshing the season pass list.

-If you try to schedule a season pass you already set for all channels, the show won't prompt to modify. KMTTG or the TiVo treats it like a different SP.

-The IOS app only gives the option to create a season pass when searching so it will probably need an update to address this so it might be a different command.

-Searches for me seem a little funky post update via KMTTG. I am not finding some of the new shows, but they are there when I use KMTTG to view the guide data for the day, time, channel. Examples: selfie, stalker, and I forget the other ones now.


----------



## lpwcomp

innocentfreak said:


> -Searches for me seem a little funky post update via KMTTG. I am not finding some of the new shows, but they are there when I use KMTTG to view the guide data for the day, time, channel. Examples: selfie, stalker, and I forget the other ones now.


You might try "Selfie" again. "Stalker" shows up in the last day of the guide but shows no upcoming episodes. TiVos have had problems with data from the last day for a long time.


----------



## innocentfreak

lpwcomp said:


> You might try "Selfie" again. "Stalker" shows up in the last day of the guide but shows no upcoming episodes. TiVos have had problems with data from the last day for a long time.


Selfie for me still only finds the episode from Faking It.

EDIT: Weird it only works on one of my three boxes. The other two show only faking it.


----------



## tsool

Hey all,

ever since switching to Transport Stream Tivo files and decryption with VideoRecode all was a bliss. Now all over sudden I get the crazy download interruptions again - even with Transport Stream. The download stops approximately at 50% and I have no idea how to fix it other than to watch the episode on my iPad using Tivo Stream... 

I tried to read up on this very thread, but I think nobody has reported yet these issues with TS files. 

Is this known or is there even a walkaround?


----------



## species8472jj

> SceneMarker without Timecode still seems to work as well, so post-processing of the bad file produced by comskip should be possible to get scene markers working again using V3 files.


I posted a couple weeks ago an issue where the scenemarkers were not appearing in Comskips output of a VideoRedo file (when opening the file in VideoRedo.

Post-processing is possible as I wrote a Word macro / batch file to make the proper edits to the file.

I added it to the custom option to KMTTG, so the macro runs last and fixes the VRD file.

I've only tested it on a couple files, but so far so good. Maybe a couple tweaks left, but I think it is ready.

I can certainly share it (or at least the logic) to repair the file if anyone is interested.


----------



## wireman121

species8472jj said:


> I posted a couple weeks ago an issue where the scenemarkers were not appearing in Comskips output of a VideoRedo file (when opening the file in VideoRedo.
> 
> Post-processing is possible as I wrote a Word macro / batch file to make the proper edits to the file.
> 
> I added it to the custom option to KMTTG, so the macro runs last and fixes the VRD file.
> 
> I've only tested it on a couple files, but so far so good. Maybe a couple tweaks left, but I think it is ready.
> 
> I can certainly share it (or at least the logic) to repair the file if anyone is interested.


I also just recently noticed the scene markers not showing up in VRD for review. In addition to that, I noticed, with the new VRD Review script, if there is an error that pops up when kmttg attempts to run VRD for review, instead of staying open after pressing OK on the error, VRD closes and causes kmttg to think it is done processing a file. Here is an example:

I run kmttg on a separate PC which I remote desktop into to review edits. Before the VRDReview script was implemented, VRD would pop up and give an error that it couldn't open video output (because once you remote desktop in and close the connection, while everything is running in the background, it isn't outputting anywhere.) Normally this wasn't a problem because I could just click OK and then reopen the project without VRD closing, so once I saved and closed the edits, kmttg would see it and make the cuts.... With the recent changes, once I clicked OK on the video error, VRD would immediately close and kmttg would start making cuts, without the ability to review. I was able to edit the new script and get it working properly again, but it was a pain. (Generally I am editing all of the scripts every time theres an update to repair the problem with kmttg not properly seeing which version is running and getting VRD to hide in the taskbar...but that's a entirely different topic...

Anyway - I would be interested in the changes you made to bring the scene markers back to the VRD Review.


----------



## wireman121

species8472jj, looks like I replied too soon. A quick google search found that the comskip.ini file changed in the most recent version. Seems an option (output_videoredo3) was added to write VRD files for the new v5 beta of VRD that's out. Seems its not working quite right yet (and is only for those using the v5 beta.) Looks like its been enabled by default. The easy solution is the following:

Open your comskip.ini file and make the following changes:

output_videoredo=1
output_videoredo3=0

Save and close and VRD should start working correctly again and showing scene markers. - assuming youre still using an older version of VRD. Looks like comskip isn't writing the files properly for VRD v5, even with the options enabled properly.


----------



## wireman121

moyekj, noticed with the new VRDreview.vbs, highlighting the VRDReview task and clicking cancel no longer terminates the open VRD window - assuming this is because the script is now running VRD instead of kmttg running it directly?

Also - I'd be interested in sharing my modified VRD VB script files with you to get things working properly with VRD V3 without requiring me to make edits every time a new version downloads, while not breaking compatibility with v4 and v5, if you're interested...


----------



## moyekj

wireman121, I have a fix in place checked in already that I mentioned a while back (fixing incorrect comskip output), I just haven't got around to releasing a new version of kmttg yet. Since I haven't made any changes since then and no plans for any kmttg changes anytime soon I'll probably just go ahead and release kmttg in next few days that will have the fix you need.


----------



## nooneuknow

Any chance you could slip-in the ability to change an all-channel SP to the appropriate single channel, once within the 12-day window, and the TiVo allows the change, but KMTTG requires deleting the SP and making a new one, if you want to use KMTTG?

Or, are you still not updated to the 20.4.4a software?

I try to use KMTTG for everything to do with SPs, and have three base-Roamios to wrangle and get all the programs.

The new up to 6-months out w/series ID allowing for an all-channels SP is great, until the TiVo knows the channels, and tries to record on all of them, creating excessive false conflicts to weed through.

Is there any way to filter down what are "real conflicts", as opposed to conflicts that are superficial?

I hate to even ask for more, given how great KMTTG is, and free of charge.


----------



## Prestond

Well moyekj I was first poster to respond to your announcement of the kmttg and here we are 6 years later and this program and my tivo still going strong!

Thanks for such a great product! Still works like a charm!


----------



## chuck95

Maybe this is obvious, but I can't figure out how to set the path (destination folder) for auto transfers. All the shows I download manually go to the folder specified in the "file settings" tab. But all my auto transfers go to the folder where the kmttg program files live. Am I missing something, or can this destination not be changed?
Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

chuck95 said:


> Maybe this is obvious, but I can't figure out how to set the path (destination folder) for auto transfers. All the shows I download manually go to the folder specified in the "file settings" tab. But all my auto transfers go to the folder where the kmttg program files live. Am I missing something, or can this destination not be changed?
> Thanks.


Windows has some stupid service mode limitations, so paths normally available to you may not be in service mode. To rectify:
1. Make sure service is running using your account, not default Windows service account.
2. If it's a network path mounted as a volume that doesn't work in service mode, so use UNC path instead:
\\host\share


----------



## lpwcomp

Are you running kmttg as a service and did you have the path set when you started the service?


----------



## chuck95

Hmm, can you help me figure out how to run the service using my account? 
I only have one account on the computer, and no login password that I know of. 
See attached screengrabs. Can't figure out what exactly to do with these.
Thanks for your help, and for creating this awesome program, moyekj!


----------



## moyekj

You need to figure out what your username is. You can do this by starting "cmd" from Start menu and then typing:
set USERNAME

Whatever that returns is what you want to use for the Service account Log On. I'm not sure if password is required or not, but most likely it is.

Also, before messing with Service mode, you should run Auto Transfers->Run Once in GUI at least once to verify your Auto Transfers setup is working as expected in non-service mode. Windows Service mode is harder to deal with and debug so should only be used once you're confident things are working right in GUI mode.


----------



## chuck95

Couldn't get the username to work, but I went back to local system account, stopped and restarted the service, and now it seems to work. Thanks for your post, lpwcomp. I must not have had the path set when I first started the service.


----------



## moyekj

nooneuknow said:


> Any chance you could slip-in the ability to change an all-channel SP to the appropriate single channel, once within the 12-day window, and the TiVo allows the change, but KMTTG requires deleting the SP and making a new one, if you want to use KMTTG?
> 
> Or, are you still not updated to the 20.4.4a software?


 I have new software now, but haven't discovered much at all with regards to this "no channel" non-wishlist season pass. Most interesting thing to add would be for searches, but despite trying various things I can't get search to work outside the normal guide listing range of 12 forward looking days. Personally, I find the "no channel" SP to be not a big deal as finding Series/Season Premieres using kmttg within 12 days time is good enough - I run that about at least once a week to look for any new shows which covers my needs. So no plans for anything special related to this new capability as reverse engineering so far didn't turn up anything to work with.


----------



## moyekj

Only thing of significance in this update is the workaround to fix improperly comskip generated VRD project files related to scene markers. Been busy with streambaby updates lately...


----------



## cp2k

Pardon me for what is likely a stupid question, but searching didn't produce a definite answer and 241 pages is too many to read through completely. Can I use kmttg to extract a raw HD recording from TiVo in its' original resolution to my computer for burning to Blu-Ray using VideoReDo, or does it have to be re-encoded (at a lower resolution) to get it off the TiVo? I'm considering buying the new OTA Tivo, but want to be able to extract recordings and archive them in the original HD resolution.


----------



## lpwcomp

cp2k said:


> Pardon me for what is likely a stupid question, but searching didn't produce a definite answer and 241 pages is too many to read through completely. Can I use kmttg to extract a raw HD recording from TiVo in its' original resolution to my computer for burning to Blu-Ray using VideoReDo, or does it have to be re-encoded (at a lower resolution) to get it off the TiVo? I'm considering buying the new OTA Tivo, but want to be able to extract recordings and archive them in the original HD resolution.


It's a digitally encrypted copy of the original recording.


----------



## cp2k

And I can decode that using the typical methods for recordings without sacrificing the original resolution?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lpwcomp

cp2k said:


> And I can decode that using the typical methods for recordings without sacrificing the original resolution?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Yes.


----------



## mattack

Yes, you just have kmttg set to use tivodecode automatically. Then you end up with a raw MPEG file of your recording.

Note that you CANNOT download copy protected shows. For many of us, that is only premium channels such as HBO. For some people with more annoying cable providers, it is most/all channels.

(If you are recording from an OTA source, they are _supposed_ to never be copy protected.)


----------



## wireman121

moyekj - Have you determined you're not supporting older versions of VRD? Your most recent fix for the VRD/comskip compatibility does not address issues with older versions of VRD and scene markers. As I mentioned in a pervious post, this is all due to a new option in comskip.ini where output_videoredo3=1 overrides output_videoredo=1, so if both are set to 1 then you're only going to get the output file for Version 3 VRD file (which is apparently version 5 of the software) When I set output_videoredo=1 and output_videoredo3=0, the scene markers within VRD Plus 3.10.3.629 work again. Seems to me if you're going to have all of your VRD scripts check version numbers to make sure they're executing correctly, then you also need to have comskip.ini be modified to output the correct file type. I corrected this in my comskip.ini file and then upgraded to the newest version of kmttg, which modified my comskip.ini and added a SECOND line setting output_videoredo3=1.

In addition to that issue, I'm still seeing an issue where your code in VB scripts is not executing VRD in silent mode properly. I'm not sure if this is also version number related or not. I have allow multiple VRD sessions enabled, yet I am finding that the following lines of code are the ones causing the problem:


Code:


Set VideoReDo = wscript.CreateObject( "VideoReDo.Application" )
      VideoReDo.SetQuietMode(true)

If I change them to use the following code, then VRD still allows multiple sessions as well as running in silent mode. The following lines are what you have your VB scripts using if allow multiple is set to no, but it still seems to support multiple VRD sessions while also allowing silent mode, which the above code does not:



Code:


  Set VideoReDoSilent = wscript.CreateObject( "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent" )
   set VideoReDo = VideoReDoSilent.VRDInterface


----------



## moyekj

wireman21, the scene marker issue has a fix in it.
See the code here:
http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/code/HEAD/tree/trunk/src/com/tivo/kmttg/task/comskip.java
Specifically, fixVprj() method is supposed to fix the incorrect syntax produced by comskip for the SceneMarker tags.
enableVrd3() method adds output_videoredo3=1 to comskip.ini if it's not already there.

I tested above with older version of VRD 3 (VideoReDoPlusM-3-10-3-616b) and it works for me, and also works with VRD TVSuite 4 & 5.

It used to be the case at least in earlier versions of VRD 3 where VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent did NOT allow more than 1 instance at a time which is how the option got introduced in kmttg in the 1st place, but perhaps later versions of VRD 3 fixed the problem, so if you're saying it's fixed then I can adjust the VB script accordingly.

What is failing specifically for you when VrdAllowMultiple = true?
Is it only this part:
VideoReDo.SetQuietMode(true)

Because VideoReDo.Application is the graphical (visible) version of VRD that is still needed for things to work properly in some people's flows.


----------



## wireman121

Yes - Its actually NOT going into silent mode with VRD 3.10.3.629. Also, in the interest of keeping things up to date, I purchased and downloaded VRD5. I am finding that, with 1.1d, the scene markers are still not present (I checked comskip.ini and its got output_videoredo3=1) as well as the silent mode is also not working properly when multiple VRD is set to true.

I'm finding that your if statement is not needed and is actually causing VRD to NOT go into silent mode:


Code:


'Create VideoReDo object and open the source project / file.
ver = 5
if (VrdAllowMultiple) then
   ' Try VRD 5 1st then older VRD
   On Error Resume Next
   Set VideoReDo = WScript.CreateObject( "VideoReDo5.Application" )
   On Error Goto 0
   if ( not IsObject(VideoReDo) ) then
      Set VideoReDo = wscript.CreateObject( "VideoReDo.Application" )
      VideoReDo.SetQuietMode(true)
      ver = 4
   end if
else
   ' Try VRD 5 1st then older VRD
   On Error Resume Next
   set VideoReDoSilent = wscript.CreateObject( "VideoReDo5.VideoReDoSilent" )
   On Error Goto 0
   if ( not IsObject(VideoReDoSilent) ) then
      ver = 4
      set VideoReDoSilent = wscript.CreateObject( "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent" )
   end if
   set VideoReDo = VideoReDoSilent.VRDInterface
end if

This can be changed to the following and will still work with VRD3 and VRD5 (I did not test 4, but I am assuming that since it works in 3 and 5 that it hasn't changed for 4)



Code:


'Create VideoReDo object and open the source project / file.
ver = 5
   ' Try VRD 5 1st then older VRD
   On Error Resume Next
   set VideoReDoSilent = wscript.CreateObject( "VideoReDo5.VideoReDoSilent" )
   On Error Goto 0
   if ( not IsObject(VideoReDoSilent) ) then
      ver = 4
      set VideoReDoSilent = wscript.CreateObject( "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent" )
   end if
   set VideoReDo = VideoReDoSilent.VRDInterface

Maybe with older versions of VRD3 it was a problem, but I'm finding that with 3.10.3.629 as well as the most recent ver5 beta it is not going into silent mode unless I make the above changes to every VB script.


----------



## moyekj

I'd love to toss out the "Application" version and just use "VideoReDoSilent" since that simplifies several of the scripts. But I'm not sure if it works with all versions of VRD. I guess if you're saying it's fixed in later versions of VRD 3 then maybe it's OK to do so...

Note that vrdreview.vbs REQUIRES use of "Application" version though since you do want visible VRD for that one.


----------



## wireman121

I've been editing the VB script for a few years now. Maybe the stable version of VRD3 doesn't support it, but I know the latest beta of VRD3 as well as VRD5 are supporting "VideoReDoSilent" and are actually NOT going into silent when using the "Application" version. I can't speak for the stable release of VRD3 though.

Regarding the scene markers, which really isn't a big deal to me, but I just figured I would mention it since I see others are having issues. Before I just upgraded to VRD5, I was using VRD 3.10.3.629 with kmttg 1.1d. I was not getting the scene markers when VRD opened the project for review. I went into comskip.ini and modified output_videoredo=1 and output_videoredo3=0 and retested, and upon VRD review I had scene markers back.

I then set output_videoredo=0 and output_videoredo3=1 and installed VRD5 (uninstalling VRD3 in the process) and am retesting now.


----------



## moyekj

Here's another reason why "Application" mode is still needed:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10238151#post10238151

i.e. "VideoReDoSilent" interferes with active graphical version of VRD.
So there still needs to be an option to run either way... i.e. It's not as simple as it may seem to satisfy all needs.

I think perhaps the kmttg option needs to be re-worded so that instead of "allow multiple" it's "run in GUI mode", and either setting lets multiple versions of VRD be started by kmttg.


----------



## wireman121

I think that makes sense - Personally I've never come up with the issue of losing GUI control. Normally I have VRD Review tasks waiting for me when I get back to my computer, and there are also silent mode qsfix tasks that are running, or have run (obviously, since VRD Review tasks are up) and I've never had an issue with the GUI control.

I have been modifying the VB scripts to my suggested use of "VideoReDoSilent" for years.

Either way - sounds like your modification to the "Run in GUI Mode" would fix this issue, as I could leave that in whatever state would invoke "VideoReDoSilent" and not "Application" while still retaining multiple VRD instances.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Here's another reason why "Application" mode is still needed:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10238151#post10238151
> 
> i.e. "VideoReDoSilent" interferes with active graphical version of VRD.
> So there still needs to be an option to run either way... i.e. It's not as simple as it may seem to satisfy all needs.
> 
> I think perhaps the kmttg option needs to be re-worded so that instead of "allow multiple" it's "run in GUI mode", and either setting lets multiple versions of VRD be started by kmttg.


Not quite sure I understand. Are you saying that starting a VRD task in silent mode takes focus away from a task running in gui mode?


----------



## wireman121

Found another weird error. Guess when its raining all day I start looking closer at stuff. I just donated to comskip and then updated to the most recent "donator" release which is .81.064 mainly because it mentions there is a double in processing speed. I started getting an error at the end of processing the file so I tried the public .81.064 version and I am still getting an error. I'm assuming you know about this already and that's why you havent updated to .81.064 in the newest tools release? (I did try on multiple TiVo downloads). The donator release of .81.051 does work fine, so I guess I'll stick with that for now. This was more just my curiosity of why the 064 version doesn't work but 051 does?


Code:


 0:03:13 - 7266 frames in 28.27 sec(257.02 fps), 1.00 sec(312.00 fps), 98%
[ac3 @ 062d8ae0] frame sync error
[ac3 @ 06668020] frame sync error
[ac3 @ 066aa900] frame sync error
[ac3 @ 064fe820] frame sync error

7355 frames decoded in 45.54 seconds (161.51 fps)


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Not quite sure I understand. Are you saying that starting a VRD task in silent mode takes focus away from a task running in gui mode?


 From what I recall it's more than just focus - it basically renders the GUI useless. You can try for yourself as I posted in that link how to replicate the problem. Basically, make sure "Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once" is turned OFF, then kick off a "vrdreview" task 1st which brings up the GUI, then kick off a "qsfix" task for a different title while that's running. i.e. Looks like to avoid that issue you have to run all VRD instances as quiet or all as GUI mode - avoid mixing modes.


----------



## wireman121

moyekj said:


> From what I recall it's more than just focus - it basically renders the GUI useless. You can try for yourself as I posted in that link how to replicate the problem. Basically, make sure "Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once" is turned OFF, then kick off a "vrdreview" task 1st which brings up the GUI, then kick off a "qsfix" task for a different title while that's running. i.e. Looks like to avoid that issue you have to run all VRD instances as quiet or all as GUI mode - avoid mixing modes.


I have allow multiple turned on and have modified the VB scripts to the following:



Code:


'Create VideoReDo object and open the source project / file.
ver = 5
   ' Try VRD 5 1st then older VRD
   On Error Resume Next
   set VideoReDoSilent = wscript.CreateObject( "VideoReDo5.VideoReDoSilent" )
   On Error Goto 0
   if ( not IsObject(VideoReDoSilent) ) then
      ver = 4
      set VideoReDoSilent = wscript.CreateObject( "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent" )
   end if
   set VideoReDo = VideoReDoSilent.VRDInterface

and I don't have any issues with GUI control and I normally have VRD review GUI windows up while there are other qsfix tasks running in silent mode. This may have been an issue with an older version of VRD? (as mentioned, I've been doing this with the most recent beta of VRD3 as well as now VRD5 without any issues)


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> I have allow multiple turned on and have modified the VB scripts to the following:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 'Create VideoReDo object and open the source project / file.
> ver = 5
> ' Try VRD 5 1st then older VRD
> On Error Resume Next
> set VideoReDoSilent = wscript.CreateObject( "VideoReDo5.VideoReDoSilent" )
> On Error Goto 0
> if ( not IsObject(VideoReDoSilent) ) then
> ver = 4
> set VideoReDoSilent = wscript.CreateObject( "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent" )
> end if
> set VideoReDo = VideoReDoSilent.VRDInterface
> 
> and I don't have any issues with GUI control and I normally have VRD review GUI windows up while there are other qsfix tasks running in silent mode. This may have been an issue with an older version of VRD? (as mentioned, I've been doing this with the most recent beta of VRD3 as well as now VRD5 without any issues)


I just tried again on Windows Vista and I DO have problem (using latest VRD 5 beta and previous tests with VRD 4). Sequence I used:

* kmttg config VRD settings as follows:
"Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts" = on
"Allow multiple" = off

* Start kmttg GUI and using FILES tab add a .mpg file.
* Enable only "Ad Cut" task and click Start. This will bring up VRD GUI. Make a couple of cuts using the GUI and leave it running.
* Back in kmttg in FILES tab now remove the previous .mpg file and add a .TiVo file.
* Turn off "Ad Cut" task and enable only "QS Fix" task and click Start. For me now the VRD GUI is taken over by the QS Fix task and I lose all my edits and VRD GUI closes when QS Fix task ends.

If I then repeat the above sequence with "Allow multiple" = on then it works OK - the 2 GUI versions of VRD don't interfere with one another.

Could be different behavior with different versions of Windows, but the above is what happens for me on Vista.


----------



## wireman121

Running 1.1d with latest beta of VRD5 (5.0.2.707) I'm still not getting scene markers.

Also - I am running the modified VB scripts with VideoReDoSilent and I now seem to be having the problem you described. So now I'm thinking instead of removing the if statement in the VB script, you may need to run them differently depending on which version of VRD is being used, since with VRD3 my modifications worked to successfully run VRD qsfix and adcut silent while bringing the VRD GUI up for Review and still having allow multiple instances enabled. Seems with VRD5, that's not the case, and having multiple instances means that you can no longer run silent versions. Does that make sense?

Basically what we've determined is that with VRD3 you can run a mix of silent and GUI versions of VRD, but with VRD5 (and 4?) you can only run silent OR GUI versions of VRD but not have them mixed?

I can now see how frustrating it can be to try to accommodate different versions of VRD into kmttg while making everything work. wow.

I'd be interested in figuring out why you can no longer combine VRD silent/background tasks with VRD GUI tasks.

Also - do you know why comskip 0.81.064 is causing an error in kmttg? (just curious)


----------



## moyekj

I just tried VRD 4 on Windows 7 and it also suffers the same problem where silent mode runs interfere with GUI VRD sessions, so I don't think it's a Windows specific issue.

In any case, the change I propose for next release is change the current "Allow Multiple" option to "Run all VideoRedo Jobs in GUI mode". With either selection kmttg will allow multiple VRD jobs to run regardless. This gives flexibility to run all silent mode if that works for you, else all GUI mode otherwise and no change to any of the VB scripts needed.

The scene markers works fine for me with VRD 5 so not sure why you are having trouble. You should check if comskip is even putting out scene markers at all in the VPrj file which may be your issue. I had to add fake scene markers in wrong format to test it out since comskip is not adding scene markers at all for videos I'm testing with.


----------



## wireman121

When I was using VRD3 with 1.1c I had to make sure output_videoredo=1 and output_videoredo3=0 were set and then the scene markers were working.

With 1.1d and VRD5 I left output_videoredo3=1 and output_videoredo=0. I ran comskip again and when VRD5 came up for review, it did have all of the cuts but there were no scene markers. Are you saying you're getting scene markers with this same scenario?


----------



## moyekj

Looks like with output_videoredo3=1 comskip doesn't write any scene markers to VPrj file, but using output_videoredo=1 it does, so basically another comskip anomaly. I'm inclined to leave things as they are since other than scene markers the current setup works for VRD 3,4,5 AFAIK. Personally I have no use for scene markers but understand some may. I guess if you really want them you can always use VRD Ad Detect instead of comskip?


----------



## wireman121

sigh. kmttg is back to trying to redownload files its already processing... I thought we finally fixed this a few months ago, but it just showed up again. Not sure what prompted that....

auto transfers enabled, its downloading a show, running qsfix, running comskip and then while its running comskip auto transfer checks again (10 mins later) and sees the same show and tries to start downloading it again. Because its doing that, once qsfix is done kmttg fails to rename the qsfix file to the mpg file because its in the middle of being downloaded again...... Not sure how this fix was lost, but its throwing everything off again. I'll see if I can sift back to my post about it so you remember, but it has again rendered auto transfers useless because kmttg continues to trip over itself while its still processing a show by trying to restart the process over again!

Looking at it, it seems for some reason randomly kmttg is failing to write to the auto.history file which is causing this. Doesn't seem to happen every time, but it just happened 3 times with the same show, maybe its name related? Not sure yet will report back when I do some more trial and error

OK scratch that. the download is failing (not exactly sure why though, as its getting to 100% and once VRD Review comes up on it, it is a full 1 hour show. Anyway - it was also my error because I didn't have it deleting failed downloads, so it was trying to download again but ALSO still processing the failed file...



Code:


d:\temp\Resurrection - Echoes_Sun_Oct_05.mpg: size=3096.10 MB elapsed=0:07:03 (61.40 Mbps)
Download failed to file: d:\temp\Resurrection - Echoes_Sun_Oct_05.mpg
Exit code: -1
Resurrection - Echoes_Sun_Oct_05.mpg: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 25 seconds.
Saved 6 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
SKIPPING DOWNLOAD/DECRYPT, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: d:\temp\Resurrection - Echoes_Sun_Oct_05.mpg
Saved 5 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
VideoRedo video dimensions filter is enabled
container=mpeg, video=mpeg2video, x=1280, y=720
>> Running qsfix on d:\temp\Resurrection - Echoes_Sun_Oct_05.mpg ...
C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo D:\\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "d:\temp\Resurrection - Echoes_Sun_Oct_05.mpg" "d:\temp\Resurrection - Echoes_Sun_Oct_05.mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock3831329344501866465.tmp /m /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:1280 /y:720 
Saved 4 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
qsfix job completed: 0:02:29
---DONE--- job=qsfix output=d:\temp\Resurrection - Echoes_Sun_Oct_05.mpg.qsfix
(Renamed d:\temp\Resurrection - Echoes_Sun_Oct_05.mpg.qsfix to d:\temp\Resurrection - Echoes_Sun_Oct_05.mpg)
>> Running comskip on d:\temp\Resurrection - Echoes_Sun_Oct_05.mpg ...
d:\comskip\comskip.exe --ini d:\comskip\comskip.ini "d:\temp\Resurrection - Echoes_Sun_Oct_05.mpg"


----------



## wireman121

I brought the issue with VRD GUI and Silent problems up in the VRD V5 forum, so hopefully it'll get some attention and fixed!


----------



## moyekj

You may want to mention in that thread that V4 has the same problem as well, so it's not something new to V5.


----------



## rclar

moyekj said:


> There's no benefit of one method over the other except in your case 1 works and the other doesn't so should be fine.


For what it is worth, curl seems to work fine and the issue seems to be related to a bad return code. I've executed the command line by hand and it looks fine, but just doesn't work within kmttg...

Thanks for the tip on the Java download option!


----------



## moyekj

kmttg checks curl exit code, so if it's giving non-zero exit code then error is assumed.


----------



## Teeps

When transferring programs from tivo xl4 to windows pc, some of the programs do not transfer completely.
15 to 40 minutes of the program transfers, then is stops.
The file size shown in windows is short of the usual 4 to 5 GB file size.

According to kmttg help is says: "You are running up to date version: v1.1d"
There does not seem to be a pattern with regard to which OTA channel program has this problem.

Anyone have a fix or reason why this is happening?


----------



## moyekj

Teeps said:


> When transferring programs from tivo xl4 to windows pc, some of the programs do not transfer completely.
> 15 to 40 minutes of the program transfers, then is stops.
> The file size shown in windows is short of the usual 4 to 5 GB file size.
> 
> According to kmttg help is says: "You are running up to date version: v1.1d"
> There does not seem to be a pattern with regard to which OTA channel program has this problem.
> 
> Anyone have a fix or reason why this is happening?


https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/Resume_Downloads


----------



## SiB57

It's happening more and more on my XL4 too. I'm sure it's on the Tivo's side, but it's making copying shows off really hit or miss (maybe 1/4 to 1/3 of the shows aren't transferring now.)

I've never gotten the workarounds to work, but in all honesty they're too cumbersome to use for as many shows aren't transferring. I just find other "ways" to get the shows on my computer in those cases. I'm pretty sure that this isn't kmttg's fault, but I don't know if there is a pattern with these specific devices or not.


----------



## Teeps

moyekj said:


> https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/Resume_Downloads


Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## mattack

Teeps said:


> When transferring programs from tivo xl4 to windows pc, some of the programs do not transfer completely.
> 15 to 40 minutes of the program transfers, then is stops.
> The file size shown in windows is short of the usual 4 to 5 GB file size.
> 
> According to kmttg help is says: "You are running up to date version: v1.1d"
> There does not seem to be a pattern with regard to which OTA channel program has this problem.
> 
> Anyone have a fix or reason why this is happening?


See if there is a glitch in the recording where it stops.

Unfortunately there is no known way to get the _entire_ program when this happens.
(I can't believe people who are using the official Tivo tools to do this don't complain about the same exact thing.. This is a *data loss* bug.. I kind of don't understand why the bug even exists, either.. Shouldn't it just be reading the 'raw file' off the disk and transferring it to you? I know it's doing some kind of transmogrification, and the bug must be in there somewhere...)


----------



## lpwcomp

mattack said:


> See if there is a glitch in the recording where it stops.
> 
> Unfortunately there is no known way to get the _entire_ program when this happens.
> (I can't believe people who are using the official Tivo tools to do this don't complain about the same exact thing.. This is a *data loss* bug.. I kind of don't understand why the bug even exists, either.. Shouldn't it just be reading the 'raw file' off the disk and transferring it to you? I know it's doing some kind of transmogrification, and the bug must be in there somewhere...)


I suspect the problem is in the encryption routine.


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> Only thing of significance in this update is the workaround to fix improperly comskip generated VRD project files related to scene markers. Been busy with streambaby updates lately...


I switched to 1.1d today, and I notice that the scene markers are now gone. I notice that it adds "output_videoredo3=1" to my comskip.ini file every time.

Before this update, I had the following in my comskip.ini file:


Code:


output_videoredo=1
output_videoredo3=0

I use VideoRedo Plus v3.10.3.629


----------



## moyekj

See discussion above about VRD. Turns out the combination of output_videoredo3=1 in comskip.ini + --videoredo on command line + some syntax fix post-processing yields a VRD project file compatible with VRD 3-5. The changes are in next release.


----------



## ThAbtO

Do you think its possible to set each Tivo to auto-retrieve the NPL individually?

For Example: 5 Tivos and you only want to auto-retrieve on #3 and #4, the rest are not auto-retrieved.


----------



## moyekj

* Renamed VideoRedo "Allow multiple VideoRedo jobs at once" option to "Run all VideoRedo jobs in GUI mode". With either setting kmttg now allows more than 1 VRD task to run at a time. You may still need to enable this option if you plan to actively use VRD GUI while kmttg is running other VRD tasks, since background mode VRD tasks interfere with VRD GUI.

* Fixes for comskip output for VideoRedo version 3 syntax so as to include scene markers.


----------



## Thos19

I get this error, which I got when I tried to download the first 5 episodes of the last season of "Hell on Wheels" It didn't like episode 3 for some reason:

"actual download duration not within expected tolerance => error
Download failed to file: C:\KMTTG\Hell on Wheels - Chicken Hill (08_16_14).Tivo
Removed failed download file: C:\KMTTG\Hell on Wheels - Chicken Hill (08_16_14).Tivo"

I've seen this error before with other shows, and was wondering if there was a work around? Is the program on my TiVO Premiere 4 corrupt somehow (it still pays on my TV)?

Thanks....


----------



## moyekj

Probably the partial downloads problem.


----------



## lpwcomp

Thos19 said:


> I get this error, which I got when I tried to download the first 5 episodes of the last season of "Hell on Wheels" It didn't like episode 3 for some reason:
> 
> "actual download duration not within expected tolerance => error
> Download failed to file: C:\KMTTG\Hell on Wheels - Chicken Hill (08_16_14).Tivo
> Removed failed download file: C:\KMTTG\Hell on Wheels - Chicken Hill (08_16_14).Tivo"
> 
> I've seen this error before with other shows, and was wondering if there was a work around? Is the program on my TiVO Premiere 4 corrupt somehow (it still pays on my TV)?
> 
> Thanks....





moyekj said:


> Probably the partial downloads problem.


If you're lucky, the glitch is in a commercial, so you can put the two pieces together w/o losing anything.

To find out where the problem is, uncheck "Delete failed downloads", download the recording, look at the end of the downloaded file, find that spot in the recording on the TiVo. There should be a flaw in the recording at that point. It may be almost imperceptible so look carefully.


----------



## species8472jj

This is in regards to the "Auto Transfers" feature.

I basically have my TV shows auto download and go through the entire process up to cutting out the commercials.

I recently have run into a random problem (I say random because it happens only sometimes) where it downloads the show, but it does not run VideoRedo at all, so the only thing I see is the .TiVo file and the metadata file associated with the TiVo file.

I went to the log file to see if an error was thrown, and there was no error. It literally is not running after the download completes.

Finally, I went and double checked my auto transfers settings and that is fine too.

Any ideas for troubleshooting this problem.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## moyekj

The auto log is best place to look for clues since it provides a lot of details and time stamps. So if there's no clues in there then I don't have any other ideas to suggest other than remove the .TiVo file and auto.history entry for a show in question and let it run again to see what happens.


----------



## wireman121

moyekj - what are the benefits to downloading in TS format? Is it faster to download, faster to decrypt? Instead of a download/decrypt does VRD do a qsfix/decrypt? Since Tivo Desktop is now a pay only software, is it just dll files required to use this or would you still need the full software?

I am asking because since I now have a Roamio and i7 with SSD for kmttg, I'm down to about 10 mins on the whole process and, while I figure I am getting greedy, I was trying to see what else I could do to cut down time/be more efficient...unless TS format has no benefits, then I'll stick to what I'm using now...


----------



## mattack

It is faster to download.

However, you CAN'T decrypt (with tivodecode) downloads in TS format. That's because the TS format apparently hasn't been completely figured out by the volunteer developers.

With the tools on Windows only, you can directly use the TS format downloads without decrypting, IIRC.. someone else will need to provide more info about that.


----------



## moyekj

You only need a partial install of TiVo Desktop (essentially a registered TiVoDirectShowFillter.dll) to decrypt using VRD and/or DirectShow Dump. You can get partial installation by first performing a full install and making sure you can play .TiVo files, then do an uninstall and choose to keep partial installation.

TS downloads are faster and another advantage is if you care about preserving captions you have to return files to TiVo in TS container (either as TS .TiVo or TS .mpg) because of a bug starting with series 4 units TiVo never bothered to fix. Of course the big down side of TS downloads is it essentially ties you to Windows platform which for some is a problem.


----------



## wmcbrine

moyekj said:


> another advantage is if you care about preserving captions you have to return files to TiVo in TS container (either as TS .TiVo or TS .mpg) because of a bug starting with series 4 units TiVo never bothered to fix.


Right, that's a reason to _upload_ (return) them in TS format, but not to download -- we can just download as PS, then convert. As I put it in another thread:

ffmpeg -fflags +genpts -i oldfile.mpg -vcodec copy -acodec copy newfile.ts

I'm basically doing this for all my transfers now. At least until I conquer the tivodecode problem. 

(Actually, pyTivo will do this automatically when sending an .mpg back, in "ts = on" mode. Except for the "-fflags +genpts" part... I should add that.)


----------



## ThAbtO

Can the Skip buttons in the Remote tab be assigned shortcuts or would there be conflicts? If no conflicts, Can you add them? Thanks.

Skip Back = "," (comma)
Skip fwd = "." (period)


----------



## npgerry

I need some help with an error I am getting when I try to push to my Premiere using KMTTG and pyTivo.

I used to have no problem pushing to my Premiere, but it has been a while since I have done it (since before the latest update) and now I am getting the following error message from pyTivo:

ERROR: pyTivo.video.video:<error>


Code:


badArgument

<text>Bad value for pcBodyId in bodyOfferModify: None</text></error>

With pyTivo running on my PC, I am able to see it on the Premier and pull files from it to the Tivo

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Can the Skip buttons in the Remote tab be assigned shortcuts or would there be conflicts? If no conflicts, Can you add them? Thanks.
> 
> Skip Back = "," (comma)
> Skip fwd = "." (period)


 There's (hardcoded) shortcuts for every button already - turn on tooltips if you have them turned off to see what they are. "Simple" buttons that could be used for keyboard screens are reserved for keyboard use.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> There's (hardcoded) shortcuts for every button already - turn on tooltips if you have them turned off to see what they are. "Simple" buttons such as the ones you mention above that could be used for keyboard screens are reserved for keyboard use.


I'm talking about the buttons near the bottom, "Skip minutes back" and "Skip minutes ahead"


----------



## moyekj

npgerry said:


> I need some help with an error I am getting when I try to push to my Premiere using KMTTG and pyTivo.
> 
> I used to have no problem pushing to my Premiere, but it has been a while since I have done it (since before the latest update) and now I am getting the following error message from pyTivo:
> 
> ERROR: pyTivo.video.video:<error>
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> badArgument
> 
> <text>Bad value for pcBodyId in bodyOfferModify: None</text></error>
> 
> With pyTivo running on my PC, I am able to see it on the Premier and pull files from it to the Tivo
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


 The issue is really on pyTivo and TiVo side. The TiVo server only accepts one PC registered for pushes and it's not liking the one you are using (it looks like perhaps you don't have one registered with TiVo server). To debug use a browser to connect to pyTivo (localhost:9032) and try pushing using the web interface. Until you get that working, initiating from kmttg is not going to work either since kmttg is just handing it off to pyTivo.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> I'm talking about the buttons near the bottom, "Skip minutes back" and "Skip minutes ahead"


 Ahh, gotcha. The keys you suggest I think are already used for keyboard screens though, so perhaps suggest other non-simple shortcuts?


----------



## moyekj

wmcbrine said:


> At least until I conquer the tivodecode problem.


 Glad someone is looking at it. Last time I looked at that code (admittedly briefly) it was like Greek to me...


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> Ahh, gotcha. The keys you suggest I think are already used for keyboard screens though, so perhaps suggest other non-simple shortcuts?


I know Comma and Period is used for the Tivo PL browsing windows, but can't they be also used for the remote jump buttons also? I doubt F11 and F12 would work since those are not on MACs.

Trying to think of keys which are paired,

< and > (shifted keys) -> 1st choice
- (dash) and = (equals) -> 2nd choice

With the "Jump to Minute" button not having a keystroke set, how about the ' (apostrophe) since it denotes minutes. (or was it ("), I forgot which ATM.)


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> I know Comma and Period is used for the Tivo PL browsing windows, but can't they be also used for the remote jump buttons also? I doubt F11 and F12 would work since those are not on MACs.
> 
> Trying to think of keys which are paired,
> 
> < and > (shifted keys) -> 1st choice
> - (dash) and = (equals) -> 2nd choice


 I'm talking about screens on the TiVo with virtual keyboards. You can use your keyboard directly when kmttg is on the Remote tab. i.e. Instead of scrolling around in virtual keyboard you can just start typing with your keyboard (for example a-z and many other keys), so many of the keys are already bound for that purpose, hence the use of many non-simple keyboard shortcuts for most buttons.


----------



## ThAbtO

Something weird to note:

I am currently resume downloading and the title bar says "download -8% kmttg v1.1d"


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Something weird to note:
> 
> I am currently resume downloading and the title bar says "download -8% kmttg v1.1d"


 Press "j" to get info about show in message window and look for:
ByteOffset
size

kmttg uses size-ByteOffset as the approximate total file size to be downloaded when resuming, so if TiVo is not reporting "size" correctly that could be the problem.


----------



## lpwcomp

npgerry said:


> I need some help with an error I am getting when I try to push to my Premiere using KMTTG and pyTivo.
> 
> I used to have no problem pushing to my Premiere, but it has been a while since I have done it (since before the latest update) and now I am getting the following error message from pyTivo:
> 
> ERROR: pyTivo.video.video:<error>
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> badArgument
> 
> <text>Bad value for pcBodyId in bodyOfferModify: None</text></error>
> 
> With pyTivo running on my PC, I am able to see it on the Premier and pull files from it to the Tivo
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


What happens when you push directly from pyTivo?

1. If you get the same result, you should check your pyTiVo configuration. Also make sure you are using the latest version. If you can't find the problem, post your log in the pyTivo thread.

2. If it works, you should check the pyTivo settings in kmttg.


----------



## nooneuknow

I keep seeing this today, when trying to scan for Season Premieres:

>> RUNNING 'REMOTE Season Premieres' JOB FOR TiVo: Living Room
*SeasonPremieres - JSONObject["offer"] not found.*
>> RUNNING 'REMOTE Channels List' JOB FOR TiVo: Bedroom
Saving channel info to file: C:\kmttg\Bedroom.channels
REMOTE job completed: 0:00:01
---DONE--- job='REMOTE Channels List' TiVo=Bedroom
Saving channel info to file: C:\kmttg\Bedroom.channels
>> RUNNING 'REMOTE Season Premieres' JOB FOR TiVo:Bedroom
*SeasonPremieres - JSONObject["offer"] not found.
*

I've rebooted everything, TiVo and computers, made several service connections, and it just seems like the function quit working, while I have made no changes to anything to cause it. All hardwired, and all networking equipment has been power cycled, and everything is working, except this.


----------



## moyekj

Season Premieres relies on connection to mind.tivo.com to work, so could be your connection to that server is not working. I was just able to run a full Season Premiere scan myself however, so it's working for me.
(Also make sure you have at least 1 channel selected in the right side list in Season Premieres tab).


----------



## nooneuknow

moyekj said:


> Season Premieres relies on connection to mind.tivo.com to work, so could be your connection to that server is not working. I was just able to run a full Season Premiere scan myself however, so it's working for me.
> (Also make sure you have at least 1 channel selected in the right side list in Season Premieres tab).


I can ping mind.tivo.com, do everything else I want with kmttg, and do have a customized list of channels selected to the right.

I use the function a lot, and am very familiar with it. It stopped working the night before yesterday. The last thing I did, before it stopped working, was tell all my TiVos to make a service connection, after I had already successfully done a premier scan, and wanted to get the freshest guide data. Several connections later, with indexing and GC completing fine, and some reboots, still not working.

*EDIT to Insert:* I have also tried clearing the channel lists, and reselecting the channel groups to scan, as well as trying the guide option set to show all channels, instead of what is just enabled in the checklist on each TiVo, which carries the unchecked channels to the premier search channel lists, upon refresh. I tried a lot of things, and gave things a couple days before coming in to report.

Also, a bug/glitch I've seen others report somewhere, around the time of the TiVo software roll, is the remote reboot function. If used on an idle TiVo, it will reboot the TiVo. If used on a TiVo that has had any hand held remote commands sent recently, it will lock out the hand remote (and never reboot it, even later), and I could only regain control of the TiVo by using KMTTG to launch Netflix, then using the TiVo button on the hand remote to exit Netflix. Others have reported having to pull power (I think in the TiVo software threads). At the time, you didn't have the software to verify it could happen. It never happened for me before the update, but I don't remotely reboot that often.


----------



## moyekj

For reboot I'll look at it, but it's probably something I'll just end up removing if it no longer works with updated TiVo software.

For Season Premieres like I said it's working fine for me with 20.4.4a software on Roamio Pro, Premiere and Elite units, so don't know what else to suggest. If it was working for you not long ago and nothing has changed in your environment (TiVo software, Java installation, etc and you are not using TiVo beta software) then the only variable left is middlemind.tivo.com connection (not mind.tivo.com as I said in previous post), so perhaps waiting a couple of days to see if it clears up. I don't have much confidence in reliability of tivo servers, so that's always the top of my suspect list.


----------



## nooneuknow

moyekj said:


> For reboot I'll look at it, but it's probably something I'll just end up removing if it no longer works with updated TiVo software.
> 
> For Season Premieres like I said it's working fine for me with 20.4.4a software on Roamio Pro, Premiere and Elite units, so don't know what else to suggest. If it was working for you not long ago and nothing has changed in your environment (TiVo software, Java installation, etc and you are not using TiVo beta software) then the only variable left is middlemind.tivo.com connection (not mind.tivo.com as I said in previous post), so perhaps waiting a couple of days to see if it clears up. I don't have much confidence in reliability of tivo servers, so that's always the top of my suspect list.


I like the reboot function. It had been working fine, until I tried it on TiVos that had not been idle for a while. Perhaps you could "hide" the button, and only make it available when enabled, as a "experimental" function. I haven't seen enough reports, or had it affect me enough, that I mind, as long as I know there are risks of (temporarily) losing command via handheld remote. The amber TiVo LED indicates the commands are received, and core functions go on. It just takes a nudge from within KMTTG to bring and affected TiVo back. I really welcomed the function, and would bet it's fixed by the next TiVo update.

I always check tivo, mind, and middlemind availability, when anything odd is going on, at all. I can ping all of them. Any other tests you can recommend?

I'm not complaining, or expecting you to do anything. I'm just happy KMTTG even exists. It seems like when my base Roamios' pause ads went to the full showcase thumbnails, rather than a single line, which was the height of a menu line, that's when things went wonky, with season premier searches.

Given how TiVo's ad changes have done everything from causing random rebooting, boot looping, end-of-program rebooting, to even full-on bricking, I'd put KMTTG on the bottom of the suspect list. I'm just reporting what I'm seeing.

I keep looking, but have yet to see the usual uproar, when TiVo takes up more screen real-estate with any ad. I made one mention of it, and nobody has confirmed, or denied, sightings of the showcase thumbnails being used as pause ads. Maybe that change broke something. With TiVo's track record, something should have broke, or started malfunctioning, since my ads changed, again.


----------



## moyekj

I'm still getting the "traditional" (skinny light blue background) pause ads as of last night on my Roamio Pro. Though I use SPSPS backdoor which quickly hides pause ads I still see it pop up for an instant when I use pause.

I don't really have anything else to suggest. There is an extended debug mode that can be turned on for RPC debugging, but requires changing 1 line of kmttg code and a new jar file if you really want to go down that road I can generate it for you which may help clarify where the problem starts.


----------



## Mgalin

Can't connect to my Roamio Pro anymore.. Anyone know what this error means? I am able to use a web browser and get to http://192.168.x.x and get the tivo interface..

Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from RoamioPRO
Exit code: 56
Check YOUR MAK & IP settings
% Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed

0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
100 31 100 31 0 0 41 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 41

0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0curl: (56) SSLRead() return error -9806


----------



## moyekj

Mgalin, I'm assuming you are using a Mac? I've been getting several reports from Mac users updating their OS of same problem using curl. Workaround is switch to use Java downloads instead: config-Program Options-Use Java for downloads instead of curl.
Sounds like I just need to default kmttg to use Java downloads instead of curl, at least for Mac platform.


----------



## nvt

I downloaded the latest upgrade v1.1.e and installed and ran
All my settings remained but unlike all previous upgrades that I have applied now I get a blank playlist

I tried refreshing - it appears as refreshing message and then disappear with a blank playlist

I checked the log files and the only error showing

2014_10_18_11:46:49 ERROR: Required 'tivo_password' is not set in pyTivo config file: /Applications/pyTivo/pyTivo.conf

- this is now a new error message as I have this dating back to September
(I did hunt around to see what was missing but cannot find a Password option in this file and am stumped on what my Tivo userID and password is - but this is not my issue)

I checked kmttg for the access to the "REMOTE" and this is workmen fine as I can see my tiro season passes, todo list etc so it is seeing the TiVo(s)

Is there a problem with this latest release or some for m of incompatibility (I just upgraded to Mac OS X 10.10 Yosemite)

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## moyekj

Nick, see post above yours. With latest Mac OS update curl no longer works for getting information from TiVos, so you have to switch to Java downloads.


----------



## wmcbrine

nvt said:


> 2014_10_18_11:46:49 ERROR: Required 'tivo_password' is not set in pyTivo config file: /Applications/pyTivo/pyTivo.conf
> 
> - this is now a new error message as I have this dating back to September
> (I did hunt around to see what was missing but cannot find a Password option in this file


There are no options in that file until you put them there. 



> _am stumped on what my Tivo userID and password is_


The same as your account on tivo.com.



> _but this is not my issue_


Well, it's not your blank list issue, but it is your (unmentioned) inability to push issue.


----------



## nooneuknow

nooneuknow said:


> I keep seeing this today, when trying to scan for Season Premieres:
> 
> >> RUNNING 'REMOTE Season Premieres' JOB FOR TiVo: Living Room
> *SeasonPremieres - JSONObject["offer"] not found.*
> >> RUNNING 'REMOTE Channels List' JOB FOR TiVo: Bedroom
> Saving channel info to file: C:\kmttg\Bedroom.channels
> REMOTE job completed: 0:00:01
> ---DONE--- job='REMOTE Channels List' TiVo=Bedroom
> Saving channel info to file: C:\kmttg\Bedroom.channels
> >> RUNNING 'REMOTE Season Premieres' JOB FOR TiVo:Bedroom
> *SeasonPremieres - JSONObject["offer"] not found.
> *
> 
> I've rebooted everything, TiVo and computers, made several service connections, and it just seems like the function quit working, while I have made no changes to anything to cause it. All hardwired, and all networking equipment has been power cycled, and everything is working, except this.


It turned out to be that I needed to unselect a few channels that lacked guide data (or typical guide data), or the Premier Search would hang on them.

I'm slipping, that I didn't sit and wait to see exactly where/when the process aborted with the above errors. I was too focused on the console window.

I'm pretty sure it's related to the newer, larger, graphical, showcase thumbnail-style, pause ads that I seem to be getting an early preview of, due to being on the priority list for the current software. The problem channels were not added-in, but were part of the groups of channels I'd select to speed up the search, by getting rid of the music channel blocks. Since they are sports channels, and I don't watch sports, no loss trimming a few small blocks out of what was left after pruning out the music channels.

One thing for certain, is whatever inflicted the problem, came from a manual service connection, and didn't resolve with scheduled ones.


----------



## nvt

nvt said:


> ... v1.1.e a....now I get a blank playlist
> I checked the log files and the only error showing


I discovered the other log file and find an exit code of 56

>> Getting Now Playing List from FamilyHD5 ...
/usr/bin/curl --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar /tmp/cookie1563224942974211407.tmp --url https://192.168.1.10/TiVoConnect?Co...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output /tmp/NPL6455312545575672490.tmp 
Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from FamilyHD5
Exit code: 56
Check YOUR MAK & IP settings
% Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed

0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
100 31 100 31 0 0 88 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 88
curl: (56) SSLRead() return error -9806

There is also a slew of Java error codes.... so now I wonder if this is Yosemite upgrade that also came with a mandated Java v8 install

>>>>> Java Error Codes >>
java.lang.NullPointerException
at com.apple.laf.AquaComboBoxUI$1.itemStateChanged(AquaComboBoxUI.java:97)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.fireItemStateChanged(JComboBox.java:1223)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.selectedItemChanged(JComboBox.java:1280)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.contentsChanged(JComboBox.java:1329)
at javax.swing.AbstractListModel.fireContentsChanged(AbstractListModel.java:118)
at javax.swing.DefaultComboBoxModel.setSelectedItem(DefaultComboBoxModel.java:93)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.setSelectedItem(JComboBox.java:576)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.configMain.read(configMain.java:881)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.configMain.display(configMain.java:162)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui$25.actionPerformed(gui.java:1022)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2022)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2346)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(DefaultButtonModel.java:402)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(DefaultButtonModel.java:259)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton.doClick(AbstractButton.java:376)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicMenuItemUI.doClick(BasicMenuItemUI.java:833)
at com.apple.laf.AquaMenuItemUI.doClick(AquaMenuItemUI.java:157)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicMenuItemUI$Handler.mouseReleased(BasicMenuItemUI.java:877)
at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Component.java:6525)
at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(JComponent.java:3321)
at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Component.java:6290)
at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Container.java:2234)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:4881)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2292)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4703)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Container.java:4898)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Container.java:4533)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Container.java:4462)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2278)
at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Window.java:2739)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4703)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:746)
at java.awt.EventQueue.access$400(EventQueue.java:97)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:697)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:691)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:75)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:86)
at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(EventQueue.java:719)
at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(EventQueue.java:717)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:75)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:716)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:201)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:116)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:105)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:101)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:93)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:82)

<<<


----------



## moyekj

nvt, I already gave you the solution above, read my post.


----------



## ThAbtO

I wanted to see what happened when I pressed DELETE on Roamio with a currently recording show with KMTTG and it stopped recording. The 2nd time, it was deleted.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> I wanted to see what happened when I pressed DELETE on Roamio with a currently recording show with KMTTG and it stopped recording. The 2nd time, it was deleted.


 That is behaving exactly as designed.


----------



## nooneuknow

ThAbtO said:


> I wanted to see what happened when I pressed DELETE on Roamio with a currently recording show with KMTTG and it stopped recording. The 2nd time, it was deleted.


Bored, much? If I handed you a box with a big red button, labeled "sterilize planet", would you press it?


----------



## Mgalin

moyekj said:


> Mgalin, I'm assuming you are using a Mac? I've been getting several reports from Mac users updating their OS of same problem using curl. Workaround is switch to use Java downloads instead: config-Program Options-Use Java for downloads instead of curl.
> Sounds like I just need to default kmttg to use Java downloads instead of curl, at least for Mac platform.


Yup - completely resolved it. Curl must be different in Yosemite.. No issues prior to upgrade.. Also worked on my Windows PC - without changes. Good to go here.. This software is fantastic. KMTTG is the next best things next to sliced bread and PyTivo!


----------



## nooneuknow

moyekj said:


> Workaround is switch to use Java downloads instead: config-Program Options-Use Java for downloads instead of curl.


On Windows 7/8.x PCs, does this setting make any difference, other than the mechanism? Any Pro/Cons to one, or the other?

There are some settings that sometimes are just good to have options for, like using TiVo Beacon, instead of Bonjour. Every now and then, I used to have to switch that setting, as one would see everything, while the other wouldn't. I've had it left on TiVo Beacon for a long time now. But, am glad the choice is there.

If I leave it set to TiVo Beacon, can I uninstall Bonjour? I hear it's best to leave it installed, as it is used by other things...


----------



## moyekj

Downloads method shouldn't really matter either way. Some claim they find one faster than the other but I don't think there is much difference.

kmttg doesn't use Bonjour on your PC (it uses Java mDNS code for Bonjour discovery), so makes no difference if you have it installed or not on your PC for kmttg purposes.


----------



## sanjonny

I know this has been covered before and I was just wondering and I probably know the answer but putting it on here anyway, is there any difference with the premiere units in downloading java vs curl as far is broken downloads go or is that not related. I never have a broken dl on my series 3, but it seems to be happening all the time on my premiere. It drives me crazy that they never fix these kind of easy to squash bugs, but anyway, any suggestions? I feel like the answers is just suck it up but just want to make sure.

Number 2 issue is more of a comment and bug report. On series 3/HD when using TWP to delete shows, there needs to be inserted a longer pause. Depending on I think network activity or box activity, I can only delete a max of three shows at a time without erroring out. If I manually delete 3, then pause and delete 3 again, it works fine, but if I select 5 or say 10 shows to delete, it will error after the 3rd or 4th show usually. Not a huge issue, but a very consistent one.
Inline deleting while performing operations works fine, this is just manual selection and delete. I can post a log entry if necessary, well never mind, I have some here....



Code:


>> TivoWebPlus delete succeeded.
>> TivoWebPlus delete succeeded.
>> TivoWebPlus delete succeeded.
TWP Delete: connection failed: http://192.168.0.33:8080/confirm/del/4857394
TWP Delete: connection failed: http://192.168.0.33:8080/confirm/del/4857395
TWP Delete: connection failed: http://192.168.0.33:8080/confirm/del/4854459
java.net.SocketTimeoutException: Read timed out
TWP Delete: connection failed: http://192.168.0.33:8080/confirm/del/4854453
TWP Delete: connection failed: http://192.168.0.33:8080/confirm/del/4857543
TWP Delete: connection failed: http://192.168.0.33:8080/confirm/del/4857537
java.net.SocketTimeoutException: Read timed out
TWP Delete: connection failed: http://192.168.0.33:8080/confirm/del/4863051
TWP Delete: connection failed: http://192.168.0.33:8080/confirm/del/4863052
TWP Delete: connection failed: http://192.168.0.33:8080/confirm/del/4854457
TWP Delete: connection failed: http://192.168.0.33:8080/confirm/del/4857538
TWP Delete: connection failed: http://192.168.0.33:8080/confirm/del/4857396
TWP Delete: connection failed: http://192.168.0.java.net.SocketTimeojava.net.SocketTimeoutException: Read timed out
utException: Read timed out
33:8080/confirm/del/4854458
TWP Delete: connection failed: http://192.168.0.33:8080/confirm/del/4835167
TWP Delete: connection failed: http://192.168.0.33:8080/confirm/del/4835149
TWP Delete: connection failed: http://192.168.0.33:8080/confirm/del/4863042
java.net.SocketTimeoutException: Read timed out
java.net.SocketTimeoutException: Read timed out
java.net.SocketTimeoutException: Read tijava.net.SocketTimeoutException: Read timed out
med out
java.net.SocketTimeoutException: Read timed out
java.net.SocketTimeoutException: Read timed out
java.net.SocketTimeoutException: Read timed out
java.net.SocketTimeoutException: Read timed out
java.net.SocketTimeoutException: Read timed out
java.net.SocketTimeoutException: Read timed out
java.net.SocketTimeoutException: Read timed out
>> Getting Now Playing List from sanjonny .


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny, I have no way to test TWP delete, but I checked in code for next release that puts a 2 second sleep between successive TWP delete calls so maybe that will help.

For incomplete downloads no it doesn't matter what method you use to download - the failure is on the TiVo side. It MAY make a difference using PS vs TS container, but likely not.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> sanjonny, I have no way to test TWP delete, but I checked in code for next release that puts a 2 second sleep between successive TWP delete calls so maybe that will help.
> 
> For incomplete downloads no it doesn't matter what method you use to download - the failure is on the TiVo side. It MAY make a difference using PS vs TS container, but likely not.


I thought as much on the dl problem. So annoying that is an easy fix I am sure but they are way more concerned with other stuff instead of crushing 10 year old bugs or whatever. IT IS very annoying that my 15 year old replay works better for some of these issues than the premiere and the HD also on some things works better. The replaytv functionality blows away the tivo with little things like being able to search on a show that has already passed and other stuff that are really nice interactive features. Of course they don't care about stuff their users actually would appreciate.....

I will try delete when the next rev comes up and let you know if the delay works. I am guessing it will!

Thanks as always and thanks for your updates to Streambaby. Just noticed those in your sig, gotta check it out.


----------



## wuzznuubi

kmttg _was_ great. After being notified of a java jre update (was at jre-7u65-32bit) and trying to install it, I now have no java so kmttg won't run. [Win7-64]
Tried both 32 and 64 bit versions of jre-7u55, 65, 67, 71 and 8u25. Stupid java update says (depending on bitness and version, either);
1) Installation failed. The wizard was interrupted before Java v# Update v# could be completely installed.
2) Close Programs to Continue. The programs listed are currently using Java. They must be closed so that Java files can be updated. (list of programs is either blank or contains 2 instances of jp2launcher.exe which don't appear in task manager as running apps, processes or services)

Ends up with error code 1603 and a suggestion to refer to the Java Help Center website (which is an oxymoron).

Now can't uninstall java as it no longer appears in add/remove programs and even JavaRa won't fix it.

After spending 12 hours this week on this stupid java update issue I gave up and went back to using pytivo to offload my TiVo and now I really miss kmttg!


----------



## ThAbtO

wuzznuubi said:


> kmttg _was_ great. After being notified of a java jre update (was at jre-7u65-32bit) and trying to install it, I now have no java so kmttg won't run. [Win7-64]
> Tried both 32 and 64 bit versions of jre-7u55, 65, 67, 71 and 8u25. Stupid java update says (depending on bitness and version, either);
> 1) Installation failed. The wizard was interrupted before Java v# Update v# could be completely installed.
> 2) Close Programs to Continue. The programs listed are currently using Java. They must be closed so that Java files can be updated. (list of programs is either blank or contains 2 instances of jp2launcher.exe which don't appear in task manager as running apps, processes or services)
> 
> Ends up with error code 1603 and a suggestion to refer to the Java Help Center website (which is an oxymoron).
> 
> Now can't uninstall java as it no longer appears in add/remove programs and even JavaRa won't fix it.
> 
> After spending 12 hours this week on this stupid java update issue I gave up and went back to using pytivo to offload my TiVo and now I really miss kmttg!


You didn't mention rebooting your PC.


----------



## moyekj

nooneuknow said:


> I like the reboot function. It had been working fine, until I tried it on TiVos that had not been idle for a while. Perhaps you could "hide" the button, and only make it available when enabled, as a "experimental" function. I haven't seen enough reports, or had it affect me enough, that I mind, as long as I know there are risks of (temporarily) losing command via handheld remote. The amber TiVo LED indicates the commands are received, and core functions go on. It just takes a nudge from within KMTTG to bring and affected TiVo back. I really welcomed the function, and would bet it's fixed by the next TiVo update.


 I tried reboot function on my Mini and my Roamio both with 20.4.4a software and it worked for me. Note that the sequence is a jump to the reboot screen, a 3 second sleep, then thumbs down *3, enter. It could be that the 3 second sleep at times is not long enough. The sleep I put in after first testing with no delay it could hang up the TiVo. So likely the issue is if the thumbs down sequence begins before the reboot screen loads. i.e. I don't think new software update changed anything here and is just as likely to fail as it did before, but since it seems to work at least most of the time I'm leaving it as is. If enough other people complain it doesn't work most of the time I could perhaps bump up the sleep time to 5 seconds or so to see if that helps.


----------



## nooneuknow

Does the sequence care what screen, or function the TiVo might still be in, before it has had time to fallback to LiveTV mode, or what screen you would be at if you hit back from LiveTV mode?

I've seen the same thing again, where the TiVo right in front of me locks-up, as I had used the hand remote just minutes before, but a TiVo on a TV that is turned off, and hasn't seen a remote command in an hour just reboots.

I have noticed that there is sometimes noticeable lag-time between commands received and the TiVo acting on the commands. Maybe that 3 second sleep might be better at 5 seconds, as long as that doesn't create anything more than 2 seconds more until the reboot starts.

I'll keep an eye on things. Since I know how to check if a TiVo has started a reboot, without having to walk out to it, and know how to unfreeze one, if the function freezes it, I'm fine with leaving it alone. If I couldn't unfreeze one without pulling the power, like the other posts I saw in the update threads, I'd just quit using it.


----------



## wuzznuubi

ThAbtO said:


> You didn't mention rebooting your PC.


You a funny guy, ha ha.

After numerous days and hours of trying different methods found via Google search and the oxymoronish Java Help website and *rebooting* said PC between each attempt you mean? Heard Oracle Java has an *offline *uninstaller that I've been unable to find and it's a known problem according to a couple I.T. people I've talked to. Something about a reg-edit needed. Just haven't found the time yet to get to it.

When I find it I'll let you know that you didn't.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## wuzznuubi

wuzznuubi said:


> kmttg _was_ great. After being notified of a java jre update (was at jre-7u65-32bit) and trying to install it, I now have no java so kmttg won't run. [Win7-64]
> Tried both 32 and 64 bit versions of jre-7u55, 65, 67, 71 and 8u25. Stupid java update says (depending on bitness and version, either);
> 1) Installation failed. The wizard was interrupted before Java v# Update v# could be completely installed.
> 2) Close Programs to Continue. The programs listed are currently using Java. They must be closed so that Java files can be updated. (list of programs is either blank or contains 2 instances of jp2launcher.exe which don't appear in task manager as running apps, processes or services)
> 
> Ends up with error code 1603 and a suggestion to refer to the Java Help Center website (which is an oxymoron).
> 
> Now can't uninstall java as it no longer appears in add/remove programs and even JavaRa won't fix it.
> 
> After spending 12 hours this week on this stupid java update issue I gave up and went back to using pytivo to offload my TiVo and now I really miss kmttg!


Fixed it  with judicious manual pruning of directories, files and registry. Apparently things left over from previous failed installs/uninstalls.


----------



## fred2

Probably missed it in a quick search...

What format are the Saved Season Pass files? Can they be read and/or edited by some tool?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## moyekj

fred2 said:


> Probably missed it in a quick search...
> 
> What format are the Saved Season Pass files? Can they be read and/or edited by some tool?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 The .sp file is a JSON array saved in standard ascii format. So you can edit with any ascii editor. But it was never my intent to allow external editing of the file. If you really must, probably easiest way to visualize changes is to load it back into kmttg after making a change. If goal is just to display data in a more friendly way you can export to csv from kmttg.


----------



## fred2

moyekj said:


> The .sp file is a JSON array saved in standard ascii format. So you can edit with any ascii editor. But it was never my intent to allow external editing of the file. If you really must, probably easiest way to visualize changes is to load it back into kmttg after making a change. If goal is just to display data in a more friendly way you can export to csv from kmttg.


Thanks for the reply. I exported to csv which was enough. I was trying to figure out why my new Roamio seem to be capturing some shows twice, like two tuners were both recording the same show, same time. So I wanted to examine the Season Pass to see if I might have inadvertently doubled up on some shows. Does not seem to be any double entries. I may have done it myself when trying to force all four tuners to record to test them all.

Again, thanks for the reply and thanks for kmttg - really, really useful.


----------



## orinaccio

Lately, I have been getting video file outputs with corrupted video on the very top 1 or 2 lines of the video. 

See attached screen grab image (corrupted video line(s) occurs above the red line indicated on the image)

Can anyone help me identify or resolve this issue? 

Many thanks.


----------



## singemfrc

I wonder if it might be possible in a future release, if it's not a complex change, to add an option for appending to filename if file exists rather than just cancelling the job. Maybe an argument that if resume downloads is checked then append, if not then quit.

I'm having to do a lot of resuming and stitching lately, and it's easier if I don't have to go back and rename the original file in order to download the second half of it because I usually already have it open being edited when I discover it's incomplete.


----------



## ThAbtO

singemfrc said:


> I wonder if it might be possible in a future release, if it's not a complex change, to add an option for appending to filename if file exists rather than just cancelling the job. Maybe an argument that if resume downloads is checked then append, if not then quit.
> 
> I'm having to do a lot of resuming and stitching lately, and it's easier if I don't have to go back and rename the original file in order to download the second half of it because I usually already have it open being edited when I discover it's incomplete.


There could also be a checkbox after "Resume Downloads" labeled "Append."


----------



## singemfrc

ThAbtO said:


> There could also be a checkbox after "Resume Downloads" labeled "Append."


I'm talking more about just Appending a (2) to the end of the new file name versus actually appending the original file itself, but either or both would be helpful.


----------



## moyekj

singemfrc said:


> I'm talking more about just Appending a (2) to the end of the new file name versus actually appending the original file itself, but either or both would be helpful.


 I've implemented something along those lines for next release. If Resume is turned on and target .TiVo file already exists then the download changes .TiVo file to (2).TiVo. Similarly for combined download/decrypt .mpg becomes (2).mpg on conflict. It's a lazy implementation in that I don't check if (2) version already exists and look for a unique file name, etc. and for other tasks in the pipeline the associated files don't get (2) added to them - i.e. It's strictly only the download file name that gets renamed. I don't want to embark on the nightmare to add suffix all the way down the task chain so please don't ask for that.


----------



## moyekj

FYI, I got 20.4.5 software update yesterday on my Roamio Pro and noticed right away that TiVo has changed tcd/platform name for Roamio embedded Stream, so the Bonjour discovery filter kmttg uses no longer works and falsely picks it up as another TiVo. With next kmttg update, Stream broadcasts are now filtered out again. So if you have 20.4.5 software and see a (2) version of your Roamio Plus/Pro being picked up by kmttg now you know why.


----------



## innocentfreak

Do you think with the new IOS update it might be possible to track down what commands are used to create season passes on all channels and also create season passes for shows not in the guide yet?


----------



## moyekj

IOS update doesn't help me at all. The initial reverse engineering of the RPC protocol started with "arantius" TCF member MITM attack which uncovered some functionality. Rest of functionality was uncovered gradually with a lot of tinkering and experimenting, mostly by me. I think that MITM attack loophole was closed by TiVo quite a while ago, so discovering new functionality is very difficult, and TiVo goes out of their way to make it harder and harder with every update. I'm still dreading having to try and reverse engineer another PKCS12 certificate + password since one currently being used by kmttg expires around June 2015 time frame. Last time the process was excruciating and not even sure if that technique works with newer IOS releases. Without that we will lose RPC functionality completely in kmttg.

TiVo developer program is showing some signs of life recently, and the API docs even give a TiVo contact for obtaining a developer certificate + password, but I highly doubt TiVo would give one to me for kmttg use and I'm afraid to ask. In this thread a while back (too lazy to go find it), someone was asking about something along these lines and I suggested contacting TiVo to see if they could get a certificate + password officially, but I never heard back from that person after my post. Would be interesting for someone to try it out (other than me). Somehow "arantius" was able to get one for TiVo commander Android app.


----------



## mayeri

Occasionally, when I download a recording with kmttg, the transfer will end before the full recording is downloaded. When I recheck the original recording on the Tivo Premiere, I will notice a video or audio glitch at around the termination point of the download. Why does the transfer fail when the Tivo seems to be able to play through the problem ? (sorry if this was explained before)


----------



## moyekj

mayeri said:


> Occasionally, when I download a recording with kmttg, the transfer will end before the full recording is downloaded. When I recheck the original recording on the Tivo Premiere, I will notice a video or audio glitch at around the termination point of the download. Why does the transfer fail when the Tivo seems to be able to play through the problem ? (sorry if this was explained before)


http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/Resume_Downloads
Transferring to computer there's a lot of processing happening vs playing on the TiVo, and TiVo has never bothered to make the transfer process more robust to deal with these glitches. The bug has been around ever since series 3 TiVo early days.


----------



## lpwcomp

mayeri said:


> Occasionally, when I download a recording with kmttg, the transfer will end before the full recording is downloaded. When I recheck the original recording on the Tivo Premiere, I will notice a video or audio glitch at around the termination point of the download. Why does the transfer fail when the Tivo seems to be able to play through the problem ? (sorry if this was explained before)


TiVo has never said anything and if any members of this forum know for sure, they haven't said. My theory is that it is in the encryption code, since a TiVo-TiVo transfer works fine.


----------



## FredT

I'm setting up kmttg on a new Mac. Other than a couple of keying mistakes, everything went smoothly. One thing I noticed when downloading a file from the Roamio was some fan activity. This seemed curious to me because I thought that all that was happening in that step was a straight copy of the TiVo file to Mac. I discovered that the reason the fan was ramping up was because the GPU temperature was getting high. So I wonder what could be causing the GPU to work so hard? The previous Mac, a Mini, doesn't have a separate GPU and the fan doesn't ramp up, even though the download goes at the same speed.


----------



## fred2

I have restarted kmttg.

Disk usage reporting question.

I just installed a 3terrabyte drive. System info suggests that I have 

Recording capacity: Variable, up to 477 HD hours.

Free Disk Space: Variable, up to 462 HD hours

But kmttg is reporting that I have 21 shows, 67gig used and 20gig free.

The graph of usage shows a similar result in the pie chart.

Do I have to tweak something or is my disk limited to the original recording capacity of the original disk? Or??

Any help appreciated.


----------



## moyekj

If it's a series 4 or later TiVo go to Remote tab, Info sub-tab and choose the appropriate TiVo and click on "Refresh" button. That way kmttg will automatically update disk space to exact size available.

Otherwise when bringing up pie chart you have to set available space yourself on very top of the window and then hit return in the field when done.


----------



## fred2

moyekj said:


> If it's a series 4 or later TiVo go to Remote tab, Info sub-tab and choose the appropriate TiVo and click on "Refresh" button. That way kmttg will automatically update disk space to exact size available.
> 
> Otherwise when bringing up pie chart you have to set available space yourself on very top of the window and then hit return in the field when done.


What excellent service!  Seriously, thanks for the very quick answer. I figured it was there somewhere. Swapping hard drives in a new Tivo can make one a bit nervous.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> If it's a series 4 or later TiVo go to Remote tab, Info sub-tab and choose the appropriate TiVo and click on "Refresh" button. That way kmttg will automatically update disk space to exact size available.


I discovered that myself one day.


----------



## singemfrc

moyekj said:


> I've implemented something along those lines for next release. If Resume is turned on and target .TiVo file already exists then the download changes .TiVo file to (2).TiVo. Similarly for combined download/decrypt .mpg becomes (2).mpg on conflict. It's a lazy implementation in that I don't check if (2) version already exists and look for a unique file name, etc. and for other tasks in the pipeline the associated files don't get (2) added to them - i.e. It's strictly only the download file name that gets renamed. I don't want to embark on the nightmare to add suffix all the way down the task chain so please don't ask for that.


Nope that simple change you're planning is all I need, thank you!

Something else I would like however is support for Manual Recordings. Currently I can't even modify manual recordings that I have set up with the Tivo UI. kmttg reports successful modification, but they don't actually get modified.


----------



## singemfrc

Another weird issue I had tonight: I had recorded a program in which the first ~10 seconds were an emergency broadcast test. When I attempted to download the program, the download stopped immediately, I assume because the EBT was viewed like a "glitch". The problem though is that the recording is 8 hours long and when I pause it at :15 in, kmttg is reading "Pause Point 0.0%" (Im assuming because 15 seconds is such a small percentage of 8 hours it's not even .1%) and when I try to redownload, it tries to download from the 0:00:00 and not 0:00:15. I wish we could specify the starting point to start downloading by hh:mm:ss instead of just grabbing the percentage from the pause point. I'm guessing that might not be an easy one though.


----------



## moyekj

singemfrc said:


> I wish we could specify the starting point to start downloading by hh:mm:ss instead of just grabbing the percentage from the pause point. I'm guessing that might not be an easy one though.


 Wish it was that easy. The pause point for resume downloads has to be a byte offset, not time. That's why a percentage is given in message window since it is more meaningful than a byte offset.


----------



## ElJimador

moyekj said:


> http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/Resume_Downloads
> Transferring to computer there's a lot of processing happening vs playing on the TiVo, and TiVo has never bothered to make the transfer process more robust to deal with these glitches. The bug has been around ever since series 3 TiVo early days.


Hi. I'm having the same problem as the poster you were responding to. When I follow the Workaround #2 instructions in the link to resume the download from the pause point I get a message in kmttg that says "Disabling resume. Resuming downloads only works for series 3 or earlier TiVos."

Anyone know if there's another workaround for series 4? The download is World Series game 7 and I'm a Giants fan so it's rather important to me. Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

ElJimador said:


> Hi. I'm having the same problem as the poster you were responding to. When I follow the Workaround #2 instructions in the link to resume the download from the pause point I get a message in kmttg that says "Disabling resume. Resuming downloads only works for series 3 or earlier TiVos."
> 
> Anyone know if there's another workaround for series 4? The download is World Series game 7 and I'm a Giants fan so it's rather important to me. Thanks.


 You must be using old version of kmttg. Update to latest.


----------



## elprice7345

I don't remember this happening before, but I'm not sure.

If a video file has "&" in the file name in a VRD .vprj file, VRD won't open the project file.

See the following VRD forum discussion for a suggested resolution:
http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showthread.php?34843-VRD-Won-t-Open-Files-With-quot-amp-quot-in-File-Name&p=116127#post116127

Can this be corrected in kmttg?

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## moyekj

v1.1f version has been released.

This is a pretty major release that introduces a brand new and still experimental capability - kmttg web server.
* "Stream" TiVo shows to your iOS or Android 4.x device without using TiVo Stream. (You can also stream video files kmttg knows about on your computer).
* "Stream" was quoted because actually actually the capability uses kmttg to download, decrypt and transcode to HLS using ffmpeg. The video files are saved to web cache directory and you can choose to download or download & play. Note that "downloads" are actually stored in kmttg web server cache folder, but for example you can use iOS apps to actually then download files to your iOS device for offline viewing.
* Using port forwarding in your router you can extend access to web server to outside your home. During my testing I was able to stream/download videos both in and out of home.
* Extends some of the kmttg GUI functionality to any device with a web browser, such as the kmttg virtual remote and a subset of season pass manager.
* Consult web_interface Wiki for details on setting up and using the web interface.

NOTE: I don't have Android device to test with so my testing was purely with iPad air, so can't confirm if any of this works on Android 4.x devices or any other kind of iOS device. For those with Android 4.x devices it will be interesting to hear if any of this works on those devices.

NOTE: Obviously for TiVo files the video capability relies on downloading files from your TiVo, so copy protected shows can't be handled.

Consult release_notes Wiki for details on all changes/enhancements of this release.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> v1.1f version has been released.
> 
> This is a pretty major release that introduces a brand new and still experimental capability - kmttg web server.
> * "Stream" TiVo shows to your iOS or Android 4.x device without using TiVo Stream. (You can also stream video files kmttg knows about on your computer).
> * "Stream" was quoted because actually actually the capability uses kmttg to download, decrypt and transcode to HLS using ffmpeg. The video files are saved to web cache directory and you can choose to download or download & play. Note that "downloads" are actually stored in kmttg web server cache folder, but for example you can use iOS apps to actually then download files to your iOS device for offline viewing.
> * Using port forwarding in your router you can extend access to web server to outside your home. During my testing I was able to stream/download videos both in and out of home.
> * Extends some of the kmttg GUI functionality to any device with a web browser, such as the kmttg virtual remote and a subset of season pass manager.
> * Consult web_interface Wiki for details on setting up and using the web interface.
> 
> NOTE: I don't have Android device to test with so my testing was purely with iPad air, so can't confirm if any of this works on Android 4.x devices or any other kind of iOS device. For those with Android 4.x devices it will be interesting to hear if any of this works on those devices.
> 
> NOTE: Obviously for TiVo files the video capability relies on downloading files from your TiVo, so copy protected shows can't be handled.
> 
> Consult release_notes Wiki for details on all changes/enhancements of this release.


Pretty darn good for an experimental release. 

I downloaded first and then played. I tried it on a HP Touchpad running Android 4.0.4 and it worked. It also worked on an iPhone 5 though the web UI was a bit big for the screen size. 
I'd suggest using another term besides 'download' as that suggests to me a local copy on the device. Maybe 'transcode' or something. 
Browse functionality is a nice additional which opens up more to remote access. 
I did not try from outside my local network, but have it configured so I can try it out later. I wonder if it will be more reliable than the Tivo app.
.
Thanks for adding this capability,


----------



## ThAbtO

Streamload? 

Cross between stream and download.


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> Pretty darn good for an experimental release.
> 
> I downloaded first and then played. I tried it on a HP Touchpad running Android 4.0.4 and it worked. It also worked on an iPhone 5 though the web UI was a bit big for the screen size.
> I'd suggest using another term besides 'download' as that suggests to me a local copy on the device. Maybe 'transcode' or something.
> Browse functionality is a nice additional which opens up more to remote access.
> I did not try from outside my local network, but have it configured so I can try it out later. I wonder if it will be more reliable than the Tivo app.
> .
> Thanks for adding this capability,


Glad to hear it worked on at least 1 Android device. The web UI needs more work for sure. I'm hoping there are some html/css/JavaScript experts that can perhaps take a crack at improving the UI and make it conform better to smaller screens. I could really use the help and it's easy to make changes since all the files are under the web folder in kmttg installation.

For out of home use I had to drop the bit rate down to 1000k on a pretty crappy wifi network I was testing with but it worked well for me after that though quality was not great.
I agree download is not a good choice but couldn't come up with a decent alternative. Transcode is more accurate and perhaps the word to use instead.


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> I don't remember this happening before, but I'm not sure.
> 
> If a video file has "&" in the file name in a VRD .vprj file, VRD won't open the project file.
> 
> See the following VRD forum discussion for a suggested resolution:
> http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showthread.php?34843-VRD-Won-t-Open-Files-With-quot-amp-quot-in-File-Name&p=116127#post116127
> 
> Can this be corrected in kmttg?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ed


 This is fixed for next release. I'm using an xml writer now to create the vprj file so it handles the special character escaping.


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> This is fixed for next release. I'm using an xml writer now to create the vprj file so it handles the special character escaping.


Thanks moyekj!


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> In this thread a while back (too lazy to go find it), someone was asking about something along these lines and I suggested contacting TiVo to see if they could get a certificate + password officially, but I never heard back from that person after my post.


Oooh, spooky!
Do you think TiVo whacked him? Would TiVo do that???


----------



## AudioNutz

I was REALLY excited to see the announcement of the web functionality. But then I tried it, and when I re-read the doc I see that it's S4 and newer TiVos only... Shucks.

But... I really would like a way to simply see status of the KMTTG auto transfers. When I was running KMTTG on a Mac, I simply wrote my own app for this. Now that I run it on a PeeCee, it's not that simple, as I only know AppleScript and ShellScript.

I really look forward to see what comes next with this!


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> I was REALLY excited to see the announcement of the web functionality. But then I tried it, and when I re-read the doc I see that it's S4 and newer TiVos only... Shucks.


 Technically, the video related functionality could include S3 TiVos (or S2 for that matter, but transfer speeds would likely be a problem). I didn't include S3s because:
* I don't have any plugged in to test with
* I'd have to use non RPC calls to get show list which makes it more cumbersome and typically has missing episode information
* Most of the other web functionality uses RPC which means S4 or later only

I could include it if people really want this, but I assume by now most have moved on to S4 or later units.


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> I could include it if people really want this, but I assume by now most have moved on to S4 or later units.


Well you have my vote. I'm one of those TWC customers, so S3's are as far as I can go if I want MRV and TTG to work.

But... I'd be more interested in status of the auto processes via web ahead of the streaming functionality.


----------



## HerronScott

moyekj said:


> Technically, the video related functionality could include S3 TiVos (or S2 for that matter, but transfer speeds would likely be a problem). I didn't include S3s because:
> * I don't have any plugged in to test with
> * I'd have to use non RPC calls to get show list which makes it more cumbersome and typically has missing episode information
> * Most of the other web functionality uses RPC which means S4 or later only
> 
> I could include it if people really want this, but I assume by now most have moved on to S4 or later units.


Not all of us yet. 

Scott


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> But... I'd be more interested in status of the auto processes via web ahead of the streaming functionality.


 For next release I've added a "Job Monitor" web page that shows job summary much like in GUI Job Monitor with option to kill selected jobs. I also turned on table column sorting there which may be useful if there are lots of jobs running. Only tricky part is you will need to start kmttg service without using kmttg GUI since for web server to run in service mode it can't be blocked by one already running in GUI mode.


----------



## RojCowles

Just wondering if anyone knows why I'm seeing the following when using recent builds of KMTTG currently 1.1f with my 4 year old copy of VideoRedoPlus 3? (yes I'm cheap )

Just lately VRDP3 seems to have gotten really laggy/balky when I use it to process a batch of Tivo files from out Premieres and Roamio under KMTTG control

Odd behaviors include 

1) VRD's QSFIX pass takes 20-30 minutes per show when it used to take 1 - 2 minutes, it seems to quickly process 250Mb or so of the file and then hang for 5- 6 minutes, process another 300Mb or so, hang, process, hang until it completes. The AdScan step still runs as before

2) Using VRDP 3 to review and change the cuts from the KMTTG AdScan pass seems laggy too. Buttons take 1/2 a second or so to register clicks, video runs for a second or so after I click pause, etc

3) I tried opening an MPG file created from a prior KMTTG run directly into VRDP3 which I'd started manually and the performance seemed to be back to the way I remember, i.e. much better.

I've followed some of the discussion around the GUI/non-GUI conflicts so just wondering if some of the recent changes might have impacted this old version of VRD?

Just wondering if an upgrade to VRD TV Suite H264 might be in order?

Thanks for any thoughts/suggestions and thanks also for a fabulous tool! Really appreciate the time you've put into releasing and, perhaps more importantly, maintaining it.


----------



## moyekj

RojCowles, the only VRD related change recently was switch to version 3 syntax for .VPrj files output by comskip. There was a cosmetic change in option name: "Run all VideoRedo jobs in GUI mode", but that's all. There hasn't been any other change with any of the VRD scripts. Since you say GUI mode for VRD seems to behave faster you may want to turn on the above mentioned option to have kmttg run VRD in GUI mode to see if that makes any difference.


----------



## sanjonny

HerronScott said:


> Not all of us yet.
> 
> Scott


second to that. The S3 has some MAJOR advantages over the S4 assuming certain things have been done to it that shall not be named (cough!hacked!cough) and it tolerates the hiccups in downloading so much better than the later versions. I maybe have to combine/resume downloads on the s3 once a month vs on the s4 it can sometimes be 3 or 4 a day, some days no issues others all kinds of issues, which is probably partially provider related too.

And speaking of the S3, just wanted to let Moyekj know that the 2 second delay on delete seems to have fixed the timeout problem.

On the Streaming, since I just now read about it and have not played with it, since its downloading to a cache and transcoding, why would it not be able to stream at similar speed to what the S4 can do assuming you built up a big enough buffer.

Maybe more along those lines, and maybe this is more appropriate thru streambaby, and maybe its already being built in, but would that not also be possible, to have streambaby or kmttg be able to stream anything back to your android or ipad? Or is there something that Tivo itself builds into the S4 that prevents that or allows it. Again, have not played much with either new version but thinking is its already transcoding and streaming and built to go to both devices, it would seem to be able to add already existing files on the computer to go to those devices too.

This is not something I need since I have a NAS box that does all that anyway (and one or two other programs), mostly just thinking of those that would love that bolt on functionality and don't have another way to do it. After I play with both, I might answer my own questions.

Thanks so much for your continued improvement.


----------



## sanjonny

Okay, tested web streaming on both the Kindle HDX and a Newest Moto X and HTC M8. Worked on everything including the HDX/Silk Browser.

Couple of things, on android, you can either play it in chrome or the browser where it plays in what is I am guessing a flash box or you can select the streaming app to play it. I used a few different streaming apps and they all worked fine, display is generally better than in the browser. I am still testing how scrolling and all that works in the various apps (one being VLC) and so far in those and chrome I cannot get it to do anything but keep playing from where you left off. I see some code for minute forward and back, but that does not show up in the browser version or any other version/app so far. If you hit the back button and go back to the link that is the initial play link, it will basically pickup where you left off, which is good. If you wait too long, it will start over at the beginning.

Also, I do not understand what the download button is supposed to do. It just downloads it to the computer and transcodes it, but you cannot view it so maybe that is for future development? I can see it downloading on the kmttg machine into the cache folder, but remotely no way to access it on android at least not yet.

I would suggest if you drop the connection or change players, its a good idea to be able to open the initial play link again, probably on the running jobs screen would be a good place to have it appear right next to the kill job button. That way, if there are any problems, you can still pickup where you left off, especially since it is downloading and converting. For example, I had one thing 80 percent downloaded but could not get it to play without killing and restarting because I did not have the link. And now that I have played with it a bit more, resuming might not work as well once it is further along, but can play with that a bit more.

Essentially after further testing, it looks like I can pause and resume, but cannot navigate any other way. I don't know if others can, but so far on android at least, you can pickup where you left off, but not much else.

Because of the way this works, it seems that in theory, we could download several shows to the kmttg computer and then transcode those or other shows on the computer to the devices. Course I don't know how complex it would be to implement that because you would have to have it display the list or custom folders for indexing, but that seems easier to me than getting the streaming bit right...

I would also suggest that in addition to the streaming kill link, it would be good to have a way to kill transcoding if you are sitting at the kmttg computer also. I could not find out how to do that if my connection dropped or whatever from my remote/android device so the only way I thought of to kill it was to restart kmttg.

A great idea/project and anything you need for testing let me know. I will keep an eye on updates and think of more suggestions, but I like where this is going. One other thing I thought about and this might be easier than streaming, but was remote control of kmttg itself. Since it is in java I thought it would be relatively easy to adapt that to a control page, but I don't really know if that's easy or not. just something else i thought of.


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny, as mentioned in the Wiki pages, full trick play capability is possible once the transcode is complete. The only device I have that can play HLS is iPad Air and when it sees a .m3u8 file that has not yet completed it labels it treats it like a "live" feed, and I can't jump around the feed. However, if I initiate play after the transcode has completed then a slider is present and I can jump anywhere in the stream.

Note that from "Get Cached" list you can initiate play on anything that has been fully transcoded or is still transcoding, so I'm puzzled when you say there's no link to re-initiate play. At least with my iPad, however, when I initiate play on a still transcoding title it always starts at the end of the currently transcoding title instead of the beginning, and I haven't found a way to change that behavior. i.e. For the most part you are better off letting something fully transcode before you start watching it. Else you have to select play right after you start the transcode and make sure you don't close that play session or it won't resume where you left off.

P.S. I've already added S3 and earlier support for next release (retrieving XML NPL instead of using RPC for series 3 or earlier units).


----------



## caddyroger

I have a Roamio pro running kmttg v1.1f. I want it save the files in mpg and delete the tivo files I have 2 directory on e for the Tivo files and 1 for the mpg files I have QS fix check and decrypt checked. I have tied using transport stream format. It still does not make the mpg files. What could be the matter?


----------



## ThAbtO

caddyroger said:


> I have a Roamio pro running kmttg v1.1f. I want it save the files in mpg and delete the tivo files I have 2 directory on e for the Tivo files and 1 for the mpg files I have QS fix check and decrypt checked. I have tied using transport stream format. It still does not make the mpg files. What could be the matter?


Decrypt does not work on TS files, only PS.


----------



## RojCowles

Thanks!

I actually tried GUI mode but that didn't make much difference I'm afraid. One thing I think I may have noticed is that if I download in PS rather than TS format QsFix seems to run better, i.e. still not as fast as I remember (then again my memory these days is a hazy thing ) but nowhere near as balky/slow as I'm finding it when using Transport Stream download.

To be honest I hadn't downloaded/edited many shows from our Tivo's in a while and I have made other changes to my system, such as new drivers (AMD based system) and a full restore of my system disk while playing with a Samsung tool to restore my SSD read performance so this may be *entirely* unrelated to later builds of KMTTG

One other KMTTG change that I noticed, in previous versions of KMTTG when I have set the number of active jobs to 3 or 4 KMTTG used to run several QSFIX and AdScan jobs but only one interactive GUI VRD Review/Edit session so I could kick off the transfer of 10 or so shows, leave them to process all of the metadata/download/qsfix and adscan steps with only one of the active job queues blocked by the interactive VRD session so I could leave it alone and come back to a set of queued up Review and encode steps. 

In the latest version multiple GUI VRD review sessions are launched once the QsFix/Adscan steps complete, up to the job limit say 3 jobs, and that blocks the subsequent headless qsfix/adscan steps in the queue so once I complete the edit of the three shows up in VRD I have to wait for the the next queued up qsfix/adscan steps to complete before being able to edit the next shows in the queue, which wouldn't be so bad except for the odd behavior with QsFix now taking 20 minutes or so. 

Don't suppose theres a way to specify that KMTTG only starts a single GUI VRD Review process at a time is there?

Also with multiple GUI VRD edit sessions active simultaneously I may have seen a case where I edited one show but VRD may have messed up, saved out a different show from one of the other sessions and KMTTG couldn't find the cut MPG file I'd changed, reasonably enough. This may not be too unexpected, in a discussion with VideroRedo developers regarding a persistent VRD crash I was seeing I was told that VRD Plus wasn't really designed for parallel execution so I should probably switch to the TV Suite for batch processing shows from Tivo.

Haven't been able to repro this though so I'll try downloading a batch of short kids shows off the Tivo to see if I can get a handle on this.

Sorry for the series of complaints, and the increasingly verbose posts!, I've been using KMTTG/VRD Plus 3 ( and VRD P 2 on my old Win XP box) for several years and found it a really slick and usable, even enjoyable, combination but with whatever's changed recently seems to have impacted that usability.


----------



## RedMan8

Short question - Every once in a while (maybe on a reboot of my PC?) I notice the same show start downloading that I already got several hours before. When I go check, the auto.history file is empty (or it has just 1 show listed).

Here's the longer story:
I have a TiVo Premiere with an Antenna that I've been using with KMTTG for years with great success. I have 1 scheduled transfer of "*" so everything gets the commercials cut and comes back just fine. It also deletes the original recording (so I really never cared about the auto.history file that much).

Recently I found an old Series 2 (NightLight) TiVo that I haven't used in several years. I plugged it in and discovered I have a bunch of analog cable channels that work just fine.
So I deleted all my season passes on the Premiere and added them to the Series 2 (because the cable signal has much less glitching than the antenna signal).

The only difference now (of course), is that I can't automatically delete the original recording after KMTTG downloads it. I don't really care though because the TiVo will automatically delete them when it runs out of hard drive room... and by then I will have it on my Premiere without commercials anyway.

BUT - back to the problem... once in a while I find that the auto.history file has been cleared and ALL the shows start transferring again?!?!

Let me add... I've been a BIG fan of KMTTG forever! Thanks so much for this great FREE product Moyekj!!


----------



## moyekj

RedMan8 said:


> BUT - back to the problem... once in a while I find that the auto.history file has been cleared and ALL the shows start transferring again?!?!


 In kmttg code the auto.history file is always opened for write in append mode and there's no code that deletes the file, so short of it being manually removed somehow outside of kmttg I don't see how this problem would come about.


----------



## lew

I'm impressed with the webserver. These points are intended as observations more then suggestions. I don't know enough to judge either the validity or work involved.

Consider splitting off discussions about web server into a seperate thread.
I originally didn't understand what was meant by download. I thought it meant download to ipad. I realize it means transfer to the PC and transcode. I don't know if the wording should be changed or if I'm the only one who made the mistake.
Sometimes I'll know in advance I'll be viewing a show on a mobile device. Does it make sense to implement an auto transfer job which will download the video, transcode it and place it in the correct directory? I don't know if that will either speed up the process when playing the video or allow use of FF earlier in the viewing experience.
If it makes sense to use autotransfer would it make sense to batch the process? Download as ts then use VRD to decode and maybe transcode?

The auto transfer option might be a way to S3 owners to use webserver without major code changes.


----------



## RedMan8

That's what I was guessing... because I don't see any mention of that scenario in any of your documentation...
It's happened twice so far and I can't think of what common thing I did both of those times.
The last time it happened, I just opened kmttg.jar, sorted by date, then added each one to the history file manually.


----------



## billys9319

The web access is awesome! I was able to get it to play on my windows desktop too along with all my android phone and tablet. For windows all I needed to do was when it displayed the play link I copied the link and pasted it in to VLC to play and it works great.

Thanks and keep up the great work!


----------



## RedMan8

I just had it happen again, and I was paying close attention this time...

- backed up the auto.history file
- stopped the kmttg service
- deleted the files it had worked on and transferred
- verified the auto.history file was still there and had all the information
- reboot the computer

I waited a couple minutes... sure enough, the kmttg service automatically started and I saw an OLD show start transferring again?!
I checked and it was the only show listed in the auto.history file.

So I stopped the kmttg service, deleted the auto.history and renamed my backup copy.
Then I tried to delete the couple files in the transfer folder, but one of them was locked by videoredo. So I killed the videoredo task, then deleted the last file.

Then I noticed the auto.history file was completely gone again?!
And that was my backup! LOL
So I manually added them by right-clicking each one and "Add To History"... then I started the service.
It's running right now and seems fine... until I reboot.

I vaguely remember a long time ago I played with the "custom" checkbox to try and move files around or something AFTER they have been transferred back to TiVo. It doesn't appear that the custom checkbox is checked for anything now though, so it's probably unrelated.
Could it have something to do with Video Redo? I have a fairly old version of it. I actually prefer to use comskip, but for whatever reason comskip detects my commercials and then VideoRedo does the cutting. It's been working fine so I never bothered to look into it.


----------



## RedMan8

FOUND IT!!
I'm so sorry... I knew it had to be something I was doing!

A long time ago - when I got the "iPad - Delete From TiVo" task working 100% of the time, I added a delete command to get rid of the history file. I had one of those shows that didn't change the ProgramID so it would never transfer after one episode.
I've been using that script to clear out my downloads folder... so I'VE been deleting the history file myself!


Thanks again moyekj!!!!
!!!
!!!


----------



## moyekj

lew said:


> I'm impressed with the webserver. These points are intended as observations more then suggestions. I don't know enough to judge either the validity or work involved.
> 
> Consider splitting off discussions about web server into a seperate thread.
> I originally didn't understand what was meant by download. I thought it meant download to ipad. I realize it means transfer to the PC and transcode. I don't know if the wording should be changed or if I'm the only one who made the mistake.
> Sometimes I'll know in advance I'll be viewing a show on a mobile device. Does it make sense to implement an auto transfer job which will download the video, transcode it and place it in the correct directory? I don't know if that will either speed up the process when playing the video or allow use of FF earlier in the viewing experience.
> If it makes sense to use autotransfer would it make sense to batch the process? Download as ts then use VRD to decode and maybe transcode?
> 
> The auto transfer option might be a way to S3 owners to use webserver without major code changes.


2. Terminology has already changed for next release. The links are now "[transcode]" and "[transcode & play]"
3. There's dedicated encoding profiles for different devices already (or you can make your own). So really all you'd really want here is perhaps a way serve up those encodings to your mobile device via a web server. If the directory where these encodings reside is under kmttg install dir somewhere then you can already access them via kmttg web server by entering path to them as a url relative to kmttg top install dir.
i.e. Perhaps what you are really needing here is a "[play]" link for "Browse Files" table instead of or in addition to "[transcode]" or "[transcode & play]". Dunno, I'll have to think about it more. Ideally the "Browse Files" mode would determine format & codecs of each video file and decide if it can be played directly without transcoding, but for many video files that's not practical, and also without knowing details of the target device not possible. The "dumb" way is simply add a "[play]" link in addition to other links to every file and let user determine if it can actually be played directly on device or not.


----------



## lew

moyekj said:


> i.e. Perhaps what you are really needing here is a "[play]" link for "Browse Files" table instead of or in addition to "[transcode]" or "[transcode & play]". Dunno, I'll have to think about it more. Ideally the "Browse Files" mode would determine format & codecs of each video file and decide if it can be played directly without transcoding, but for many video files that's not practical, and also without knowing details of the target device not possible. The "dumb" way is simply add a "[play]" link in addition to other links to every file and let user determine if it can actually be played directly on device or not.


I didn't ask the right question. When we transcode we're transcoding to a HLS, format. I don't know the difference between HLS, format and the output produced by our regular encoding profiles.

My questions:
Do we need an encoding profile for HLS,:

edited to add:

The browse files option is pretty clear. My questions is regarding the possibility of adding an additional step and "prepopulating" the cache with a video file which is ready to stream (or D/L) to a mobile device.

Can we D/L a video, transcode it to HLS, and do whatever else is necessary to put the video in the cache directory as an auto transfer job?

This could be a workaround for S3 users.

Streaming those files would allow trick play immediately.

Sorry I didn't do a better job wording my previous post.


----------



## moyekj

I think I did understand your original wording. What I was trying to say is I don't think it's necessary to encode to HLS to stream to these devices if it's not needed real time. The most useful thing about HLS format is it allows on the fly transcoding and playing. But if you prepare an H.264 file that can play natively on the target device then I think you should just be able to stream that instead of HLS format. I understand what you're saying to have a "special" encode profile to HLS format that puts files in the cache directory, but I'm thinking perhaps that may not be necessary. There may still be a problem serving up H.264 in mp4 container that doesn't have MOOV atom at the front of the file, however, so there may be some value in encoding to HLS anyway, I'm just not convinced it's necessary yet.


----------



## bd177

I started getting the following message and none of the functions work anymore:
RemoteInit - (IP=172.17.177.208, port=1413): Connection timed out: connect
[java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.connect0(Native Method), java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.<init>(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketFactoryImpl.createSocket(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:177), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:143), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:596), com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:57), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]

Any ideas as to what is wrong?


----------



## ThAbtO

bd177 said:


> I started getting the following message and none of the functions work anymore:
> RemoteInit - (IP=172.17.177.208, port=1413): Connection timed out: connect
> [java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.connect0(Native Method), java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.<init>(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketFactoryImpl.createSocket(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:177), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:143), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:596), com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:57), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]
> 
> Any ideas as to what is wrong?


Have you checked that you are on your own home network and not on another wifi or mobile network?


----------



## moyekj

bd177 said:


> RemoteInit - (IP=172.17.177.208, port=1413): Connection timed out: connect


 The 1st line in your message is the problem. That TiVo IP + port is not responding so is either down or incorrect.


----------



## bd177

moyekj said:


> The 1st line in your message is the problem. That TiVo IP + port is not responding so is either down or incorrect.


I rebooted the Tivo (again) plus all my routers and the program works again.
Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

lew said:


> I didn't ask the right question. When we transcode we're transcoding to a HLS, format. I don't know the difference between HLS, format and the output produced by our regular encoding profiles.


 I just tried using web server to serve up H.264 files directly to my iPad (in home) and it worked great with fast scrubbing. So I'm thinking perhaps to just add another page that simply lets you browse video folders (such as kmttg encode dir) so you can choose and play video files directly. Depending on encodings and upstream ISP speed this may not be suitable for out of home streaming, but you always have option to use the Video Streaming page to transcode to HLS. Or, make a folder containing encodings at lower bit rates suitable for streaming over low bandwidth conditions.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> I just tried using web server to serve up H.264 files directly to my iPad (in home) and it worked great with fast scrubbing. So I'm thinking perhaps to just add another page that simply lets you browse video folders (such as kmttg encode dir) so you can choose and play video files directly. Depending on encodings and upstream ISP speed this may not be suitable for out of home streaming, but you always have option to use the Video Streaming page to transcode to HLS. Or, make a folder containing encodings at lower bit rates suitable for streaming over low bandwidth conditions.


I would find this useful. When you browse, would it also be possible to pick up the video shares referenced in the pytivo.conf that kmttg uses? If I'm going to poke a hole in the firewall for the kmttg web server, it would be nice to reference the rest of my video library.


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> I would find this useful. When you browse, would it also be possible to pick up the video shares referenced in the pytivo.conf that kmttg uses? If I'm going to poke a hole in the firewall for the kmttg web server, it would be nice to reference the rest of my video library.


 I've added ability to specify all the video share locations you want in config-Web. These shares are used for the existing "Browse Files" functionality as well as a new "Share Browser" page. i.e. You can transcode to HLS if desired or try playing video files directly in your browser.


----------



## moyekj

v1.1g version has just been released with several enhancements to the web server functionality including:
* Support for series 3 or earlier units in "Video Streaming" page
* New web server pages including "ToDo", "Share Browser" and "Job Monitor"
* You can define video shares to be used by "Video Streaming" and "Share Browser" pages.
* Enhancements to some existing web pages.

Consult release_notes Wiki for all the details.


----------



## nooneuknow

Have you made any changes to the "Reboot" button function?

The problem with it locking out handheld remotes, while not rebooting my 3 base Roamios, requiring me to use kmttg to launch netflix to unlock them, has evolved to guaranteed to lock up, as opposed to seemingly being related to if the TiVo has had a hand remote command recently, versus being idle.

Since I just installed the newest version, I should probably reboot all the networked devices, TiVos, routers, etc., then try again...

I'll try that later, and see if they stop locking out.

Thanks for all the work you put into these things!

ETA: When in lockout, even if I have a USB keyboard attached, that gets locked-out, too.


----------



## moyekj

nooneuknow said:


> Have you made any changes to the "Reboot" button function?


 Starting with 1.1f version changed from 3 to 5 seconds the sleep time to enter 3x thumbs down + enter sequence. I haven't had lockups using it even before that change, but it's not something I test or use often.


----------



## Mgalin

Since the upgrade latest Java (V8u25) on OSX, various pieces of KMTTG appear to be broken due to unsigned Jar's.. Anyone know how to whitelist ProjectX?

projectxcut failed (exit code: 1 ) - check command: java -Djava.awt.headless=true -jar /Users/M/Desktop/kmttg/ProjectX/ProjectX.jar "/Users/M/Desktop/kmttg/(10_25_2014).mpg" -demux -cut "/Users/MDesktop/kmttg/(10_25_2014).mpg.Xcl" -out /Users/M/Desktop/kmttg 
No Java runtime present, requesting install


----------



## moyekj

Mgalin, it's because you don't have "java" in your bin path that projectX launch is failing. Add java to your path or execute something like the following to fix:
sudo ln -s "/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/JavaAppletPlugin.plugin/Contents/Home/bin/java" /usr/bin/java


----------



## Mgalin

moyekj said:


> Mgalin, it's because you don't have "java" in your bin path that projectX launch is failing. Add java to your path or execute something like the following to fix:
> sudo ln -s "/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/JavaAppletPlugin.plugin/Contents/Home/bin/java" /usr/bin/java


Thanks for the lead.. Had to remove the symlink, then recreate it and then it was fine. the Readme's for v JRE 8 say that JRE doesn't create symlinks anymore, only the JDK does.. Why install 200MB of junk.. Anyhow, the symlink worked! I didn't expect the Oracle JRE to remove built in apple one.. but ok!!

M


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj - Could you add a configuration option to specify the web server cache directory?

I run kmttg off of a smaller SSD drive and I would like to cache the videos on a larger HDD I use for my media. This will keep me from cluttering my SSD inadvertently.

I know I can delete the cached files manually, but I'd rather not have to worry about it too much.


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> moyekj - Could you add a configuration option to specify the web server cache directory?
> 
> I run kmttg off of a smaller SSD drive and I would like to cache the videos on a larger HDD I use for my media. This will keep me from cluttering my SSD inadvertently.
> 
> I know I can delete the cached files manually, but I'd rather not have to worry about it too much.


 I figured this request would come sooner than later, so yes for next release it will be configurable.


----------



## mayeri

I recently discovered my Tivo Premiere's internal drive was failing. I've completed a disk rescue and the tivo in general appears ok, but when I try to download a certain recording from before the disk rescue, kmttg status will report the job as queued, then running and then after a long wait will report:
http IO exception
Read timed out 
Download failed to file
the status never changes to the download counters before the IO error. 
However, when I play the recording on the tivo, I don't see any hints of video or audio glitching.

Any suggestions?


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> I just tried using web server to serve up H.264 files directly to my iPad (in home) and it worked great with fast scrubbing. So I'm thinking perhaps to just add another page that simply lets you browse video folders (such as kmttg encode dir) so you can choose and play video files directly. Depending on encodings and upstream ISP speed this may not be suitable for out of home streaming, but you always have option to use the Video Streaming page to transcode to HLS. Or, make a folder containing encodings at lower bit rates suitable for streaming over low bandwidth conditions.


I will play with the new version, in theory, depending on the file, android latest versions should be able to play anything you throw at it, in my experience in the past with streaming, it was way more tolerable than ipad as the ipad would choke or not like certain formats of shows and you needed an app to transcode on the fly while streaming. I do not have the latest ipad or apps. The apps on android in general now will do exactly that, if it cannot handle a certain format, it will transcode it to a format that is playable.

I love the idea of being able to browse and view files. One other thought going back to the download and trancode stuff. There are often times that it would be nice to be able to download the transcoded file or now even the served up file to the device -I don't know if ipad still blocks that, but android allows it and its pretty simple, works thru standard html download tags, so I would suggest to add that into the later releases.

Also, I have not read the updated wiki, but it should be pointed out assuming everything works as needed, that users could use the already included functions to transcode for later viewing with handbrake or ffmpeg or whatever. I know thats obvious to some of us, but others might not figure out they could get the file to be exactly what they want it to be.

I have several custom profiles I created after painstakingly learning the various options for handbrake and x264 that I will plan on uploading since they might be helpful for people who want specialized encodes more than what currently exist, like encoding for animation or sports or whatever.

Thanks for all the great work and responding to all our input. I love testing new stuff so yippe!


----------



## liberalgeek

When i use the qsfix tool, audio plays for 10 seconds and video, and then will completely stop, i can do ad skip/cut, but not qsfix.

is this a known error on windows 8?
i have dual radeon 4890's and tivo desktop plus


----------



## sanjonny

Share browser works in android and there is an easy way to download at least after 4.1 and maybe 4.0. To download the file, just click on it and you should pop up an option to either download in chrome or es file explorer along with all the streaming options. If you do not hav es file explorer, get it, it is so valuable.

When trying out the share browser and other links thru regular chrome on a win 8 laptop, instead of streaming, it will automatically try to download the file. I think there is an html tag to try to force it to streaming but I do not know exactly what that tag is. If you want to watch the file (stream) instead of download in a regular browser, you can right click on the link for the video file and then select copy link address, and open vlc or your favorite player and in vlc there is an open network stream option. You paste the link in there and you will be streaming in style.

Scrubbing works fine once you get the link loaded either in android or in on computer web browsing.

Only issue is the cut and paste for browsing thru the computer will give you links like


Code:


http://192.168.0.108:8181/comedy/Andy%20Richter/Season%201/Andy%20Richter%20Controls%20the%20Universe%20-%20S01E02%20-%20Grief%20Counselor.mkv

Instead of


Code:


Andy Richter/Season1/Andy Richter Controls the Universe - S01E02 - Grief Counselor.mkv

It will show up in the list as the second line but when pasted into say VLC it will look like the first line.

But that is the way that the links will automatically be filled in due to how web browsing handles spaces.

If we could have a link that brings it up as streaming for on computer browsing that would be great. Everything else seems to be working as intended so far, except the link for job monitor does not show in process jobs, but the link for show streaming will show them and let you kill them. That is thru chrome win 8, will test more on other devices.

One other suggestion I have is maybe having it so the links that contain video are displayed differently than the links in the share browser that contain subtitles or txt files or whatver. There is value to displaying them all because if you want to download the file and have it local, it would be nice to grab the subtitles or reference files in the directory, but if you are looking at a big directory, you will probably accidentally click the wrong link and get a subtitle file instead of a video file.

It also works with mapped network drives. I am not sure if it will do network drives the regular way, will test that.


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> This is fixed for next release. I'm using an xml writer now to create the vprj file so it handles the special character escaping.


I tested today using a file with "&" in the file name and it still didn't escape the characters, so VRD doesn't open the file.

I'm using comskip vs. VRD AdScan if that makes a difference.

Running kmttg 1.1g and tools kmttg_win32_tools_v1.1f.zip


----------



## cherry ghost

Where are the encode profiles for video streaming located?


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> I tested today using a file with "&" in the file name and it still didn't escape the characters, so VRD doesn't open the file.
> 
> I'm using comskip vs. VRD AdScan if that makes a difference.
> 
> Running kmttg 1.1g and tools kmttg_win32_tools_v1.1f.zip


 That must be comskip specific problem then. The thing I fixed is for "vrdreview" task which kmttg creates the .Vprj file. kmttg doesn't control what comskip spits out. Where are these files with "&" character coming from anyway? kmttg file naming prevents using such characters in general since they tend to cause problems as such, so I'm guessing you must be starting from FILES mode instead of download from TiVo?


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> Where are the encode profiles for video streaming located?


 There is no encode profile for HLS - it's a lot more involved than your ordinary encoding profile so it's easier for me to build it into Java code rather than making it more user configurable. You can control the bit rate currently (which also will change the "q" factor), but other than that no further user controls available.


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> When trying out the share browser and other links thru regular chrome on a win 8 laptop, instead of streaming, it will automatically try to download the file.


 That's a function of what your browser can play natively. MP4 files with h.264 and AAC play in Firefox for me by simply clicking on a link. Never tried Chrome so don't know what it handles natively.


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> There is no encode profile for HLS - it's a lot more involved than your ordinary encoding profile so it's easier for me to build it into Java code rather than making it more user configurable. You can control the bit rate currently (which also will change the "q" factor), but other than that no further user controls available.


ok, understandable

Is there a way that the Share Browser can show video files only?


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> Is there a way that the Share Browser can show video files only?


 Share Browser mode is just like pointing your computer browser to a local directory where it shows all files and directories. I would have to implement a custom mode to add file filtering which is probably not trivial.
The "Video Streaming" page "Browse Files..." page does only show video files, but of course with the intent of HLS transcoding only.


----------



## wireman121

I'm noticing this more and more lately - I usually keep kmttg window minimized - sometimes when I click to restore it, the window comes up but other than the border and title bar, its all blank - and the program is frozen. It just happened in the middle of a download, but I've seen it happen when kmttg was just idle. Clicking the X will not close it. I need to force close the java_w process in task manager.

Not sure whats causing it, anyone else experience this ever?

(Windows 7 64-bit)


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> That must be comskip specific problem then. The thing I fixed is for "vrdreview" task which kmttg creates the .Vprj file. kmttg doesn't control what comskip spits out. Where are these files with "&" character coming from anyway? kmttg file naming prevents using such characters in general since they tend to cause problems as such, so I'm guessing you must be starting from FILES mode instead of download from TiVo?


Problem solved - short version - I switched my kmttg Ad Detect config from comskip to VRD Adscan.

Long version - My process is:

Download using kmttg
Rename the files using MG3 (to name my files consistently and add additional metadata from TVDB if necessary)
Run Ad Detect (comskip) from the Files tab in kmttg on the renamed files to create the vprj file
The problem is kmttg replaces the "&" in file names with "and" when kmttg downloads the files, but MetaGenerator (MG3) renames the files and puts the "&" back in the file name. When I run the Ad Detect process, the "&" then doesn't get escaped.

What are the pluses and/or minuses to comskip vs. Adscan?


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> Is there a way that the Share Browser can show video files only?





moyekj said:


> Share Browser mode is just like pointing your computer browser to a local directory where it shows all files and directories. I would have to implement a custom mode to add file filtering which is probably not trivial.
> The "Video Streaming" page "Browse Files..." page does only show video files, but of course with the intent of HLS transcoding only.


Turns out it was pretty easy to add filtering, so I've made this a configurable option for next release.


----------



## ThAbtO

Is F5 used for anything in KMTTG? If not, can it be tied to the Refresh button on all tabs?


----------



## mayeri

I just encountered something strange - I have 2 movies from MGMHD that play fine on the tivo and are not tagged as copy protected on kmttg, yet the downloaded file contains ONLY the audio stream (and the file sizes are proportionally smaller than indicated on the tivo - in one case, kmttg indicates the program is 1.1 GB, while the downloaded .tivo is only 49MB)

Has anyone else encountered something like this?


----------



## moyekj

mayeri said:


> I just encountered something strange - I have 2 movies from MGMHD that play fine on the tivo and are not tagged as copy protected on kmttg, yet the downloaded file contains ONLY the audio stream (and the file sizes are proportionally smaller than indicated on the tivo - in one case, kmttg indicates the program is 1.1 GB, while the downloaded .tivo is only 49MB)
> 
> Has anyone else encountered something like this?


 My *guess* is that's an H.264 channel and hence can only be downloaded in TS format.


----------



## storkpkp

I cannot get the streaming function to work. When I click on transcode and play I get the following message. 
*
500 Internal Server Error

downloadPiped - Stream closed ffmpeg transcode stopped*


----------



## moyekj

storkpkp said:


> I cannot get the streaming function to work. When I click on transcode and play I get the following message.
> *
> 500 Internal Server Error
> 
> downloadPiped - Stream closed ffmpeg transcode stopped*


 That means ffmpeg is failing. If you are on Windows platform make sure you update tools from the Help menu to get a version of ffmpeg known to work with HLS encoding. If you are on linux then you will need to update ffmpeg yourself. The ffmpeg command is printed to kmttg message window, so you can run the command yourself from command line to test and see what the errors are.


----------



## storkpkp

I am on OS X 10.10. I updated the tools but get this detailed message.

*Broken pipe
downloadPiped - Stream closed
ffmpeg transcode stopped*


----------



## moyekj

Before the error message you will see the ffmpeg command being used. That's what you need to run from a terminal to see what the ffmpeg error message is.


----------



## storkpkp

I can't copy and paste the code yet, but all of the lines starting with http and ending with .ts? What directory should that be run from. I am not overly familiar with running ffmpeg commands


----------



## storkpkp

moyekj said:


> Before the error message you will see the ffmpeg command being used. That's what you need to run from a terminal to see what the ffmpeg error message is.


Can you give an example of what the command should look like?


----------



## storkpkp

Here is what the message window says:

>> Transcoding TiVo download to HLS http://192.168.1.171:80/download/The+Soup.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=54984 ...
http://192.168.1.171:80/download/The+Soup.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=54984 | /Applications/kmttg_v1.1e/tivodecode/tivodecode --mak MAK --no-verify - | /Applications/kmttg_v1.1e/ffmpeg/ffmpeg -i - -ss 0 -threads 0 -y -map_metadata -1 -vcodec libx264 -crf 26 -maxrate 2000k -bufsize 6000k -preset veryfast -x264opts cabac=0:8x8dct=1:bframes=0:subme=0:me_range=4:rc_lookahead=10:me=dia:no_chroma_me:8x8dct=0artitions=none:bframes=3:cabac=1 -flags -global_header -force_key_frames expr:gte(t,n_forced*3) -sn -acodec aac -strict -2 -cutoff 15000 -ac 2 -ab 217k -segment_format mpegts -f segment -segment_time 10 -segment_start_number 0 -segment_list_entry_prefix /web/cache/ -segment_list_flags +cache -segment_list /Applications/kmttg_v1.1e/web/cache/t1.m3u8 /Applications/kmttg_v1.1e/web/cache/t1-%05d.ts


----------



## moyekj

OK, but to make things easier start with an existing video file instead of a download, which will allow you to run the ffmpeg from command line. i.e. Click on "Browse Files..." button and pick an existing video file, better to be a non .TiVo file if you have one. Then click on "[transcode]" link and it will probably fail. Then from kmttg message window you will see just an ffmpeg command being run instead of http + tivodecode + ffmpeg. Then you can run that command from command line to see what the ffmpeg error is.


----------



## storkpkp

Would it look like this?



Code:


/Applications/kmttg_v1.1e/ffmpeg/ffmpeg -i "/Users/mwatson/Movies/The Walking Dead - Slabtown (11_02_2014).mp4" -ss 0 -threads 0 -y -map_metadata -1 -vcodec libx264 -crf 26 -maxrate 2000k -bufsize 6000k -preset veryfast -x264opts cabac=0:8x8dct=1:bframes=0:subme=0:me_range=4:rc_lookahead=10:me=dia:no_chroma_me:8x8dct=0:partitions=none:bframes=3:cabac=1 -flags -global_header -force_key_frames expr:gte(t,n_forced*3) -sn -acodec aac -strict -2 -cutoff 15000 -ac 2 -ab 217k -segment_format mpegts -f segment -segment_time 10 -segment_start_number 0 -segment_list_entry_prefix /web/cache/ -segment_list_flags +cache -segment_list

When I put that it gets to this


Code:


expr:gte(t,n_forced*3)

 and the ( throws a syntax error


----------



## storkpkp

Ok, I got it working. I looked and the OS X tools for this program are from 2013. So I went to ffmpeg site and downloaded the latest version of that tool and replaced it in the KMTTG Directory. Everything works now.

I renamed the old ffmpeg folder to ffmpeg1 to keep it in case I need it for something.


----------



## mayeri

moyekj said:


> My *guess* is that's an H.264 channel and hence can only be downloaded in TS format.


Well, switching to TS format succeeded in downloading a file that looks about the right size, but (as documented) tivodecode can't decode it and I don't have Tivo Desktop or VideoRedo.


----------



## ThAbtO

mayeri said:


> I just encountered something strange - I have 2 movies from MGMHD that play fine on the tivo and are not tagged as copy protected on kmttg, yet the downloaded file contains ONLY the audio stream (and the file sizes are proportionally smaller than indicated on the tivo - in one case, kmttg indicates the program is 1.1 GB, while the downloaded .tivo is only 49MB)
> 
> Has anyone else encountered something like this?





moyekj said:


> My *guess* is that's an H.264 channel and hence can only be downloaded in TS format.


Mayeri, There is a way to find out if its an H.264 channel. Tune to the channel (MGMHD) and then go to the Tivo Central Menu, Settings & Messages, Account & system Info, DVR Diagnostics. Using ChDn to page down to the tuner with MGMHD channel number. Can you post here what it says about that tuner for lines shown below?

VIDEO PID:
Available Audio PID:


----------



## jimfaria

Can I prevent a new download starting before the previous pipeline has completed ? It seems if I have multiple shows to process, kmttg will schedule all the download one after another... even if the prior shows are still processing other steps. I would like to see the first shown complete all processing before a new download is started.


----------



## mayeri

ThAbtO said:


> Mayeri, There is a way to find out if its an H.264 channel. Tune to the channel (MGMHD) and then go to the Tivo Central Menu, Settings & Messages, Account & system Info, DVR Diagnostics. Using ChDn to page down to the tuner with MGMHD channel number. Can you post here what it says about that tuner for lines shown below?
> 
> VIDEO PID:
> Available Audio PID:


suspicions confirmed (and thanks for telling me where to look ): 
Video PID: 0x673 (H.264) ;
available audio PIDs: 0x674 (AC3)

So ... until tivodecode can handle it, I guess I'm out of luck?


----------



## moyekj

mayeri said:


> So ... until tivodecode can handle it, I guess I'm out of luck?


 With Windows and a partial TiVo Desktop install kmttg can use DirectShowDump to decrypt it instead of tivodecode.


----------



## mayeri

It was my understanding that the free Tivo Desktop (for win7/8) no longer exists. I presume you mean Tivo Desktop Plus ($15.99) ?


----------



## lpwcomp

mayeri said:


> It was my understanding that the free Tivo Desktop (for win7/8) no longer exists. I presume you mean Tivo Desktop Plus ($15.99) ?


Google is your friend.


----------



## moyekj

mayeri said:


> It was my understanding that the free Tivo Desktop (for win7/8) no longer exists. I presume you mean Tivo Desktop Plus ($15.99) ?


 No, the free one.


----------



## mayeri

moyekj said:


> No, the free one.


thanks


----------



## storkpkp

Is there any password protection for the web server? I would like to open it up for outside access, but I don't want it wide open.


----------



## moyekj

storkpkp said:


> Is there any password protection for the web server? I would like to open it up for outside access, but I don't want it wide open.


 No, there's no password protection scheme implemented/available.


----------



## mayeri

If I may make 2 suggestions for enhancements to kmttg (presuming they haven't been made before):
- have the "Display Data" and "Display RPC data" appear in pop-ups like "Show information" instead of in the bottom message panel of the main window
- is there any way to flag in the listing the recordings that are H.264 so they can be processed accordingly


----------



## moyekj

mayeri said:


> - have the "Display Data" and "Display RPC data" appear in pop-ups like "Show information" instead of in the bottom message panel of the main window


Not sure why it would be more useful that way. The current way you can easily copy/paste contents from message window if you want to and/or save message window contents to a file.


> - is there any way to flag in the listing the recordings that are H.264 so they can be processed accordingly


 I don't think there's an obvious flag in metadata indicating which are H.264 vs mpeg2. What would you do differently for H.264 vs mpeg2?


----------



## wmcbrine

moyekj said:


> I don't think there's an obvious flag in metadata indicating which are H.264 vs mpeg2.


Sadly no.



> _What would you do differently for H.264 vs mpeg2?_


MPEG-2: Extract as program stream and pass through tivodecode
H.264: Extract as transport stream, no tivodecode


----------



## moyekj

But mareyi is setup for DSD for decrypt that can handle either case without issue.


----------



## mayeri

moyekj said:


> Not sure why it would be more useful that way. The current way you can easily copy/paste contents from message window if you want to and/or save message window contents to a file.


The Display commands generate a lot of output in what is normally a very small frame. I thought it would be more presentable in a separate pop-up that could be (near) full screen and scrollable. I don't see how to cut/paste, and saving the contents of the message window then opening it in an editor just to get a clear look at them seems a bit ... indirect.



> I don't think there's an obvious flag in metadata indicating which are H.264 vs mpeg2. What would you do differently for H.264 vs mpeg2?


It was my impression that some video players have less issues with mpg than with ts files


----------



## smello2

I tried to install Java per your instructions but it says File Exists. Your program still says No Java installed, requesting install. I am running OS10.10 on a Mac Book Pro. Have a TiVo Premium and really would love to use your software. I am using TiVo Transfer and it is slow and inefficient. Thanks....Sheila


----------



## moyekj

Per the Mac Wiki page, you need to remove the existing "java" symbolic link and make a new one, which from command line is:


Code:


sudo rm /usr/bin/java; sudo ln -s "/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/JavaAppletPlugin.plugin/Contents/Home/bin/java" /usr/bin/java


----------



## lew

Great new features. I'd rather not "reinvent the wheel" spending hours trying things.

1) I don't want all those options when accessing the web server from outside my home. Can I just delete the HTML files for the options I don't want from the web directory? I don't want options which can change/delete files/settings on tivo. My concerns include letting family members access the server as well as "issues" with large thumbs and small screens.

2) Any consensus as to what bitrate is appropriate at different bandwidths? Ay idea what bitrate tivo (stream or roamano) uses when streaming outside our home network? 

3) I'm a FiOS customer with an actiontec router. I can access the KMTTG remotely if I use the DMZ option for my computers IP address. Is there a more conservative way of doing it? I thought port triggering would work but I'm either mistaken or don't know what to select.

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## wmcbrine

lew said:


> 3) I'm a FiOS customer with an actiontec router. I can access the KMTTG remotely if I use the DMZ option for my computers IP address. Is there a more conservative way of doing it? I thought port triggering would work but I'm either mistaken or don't know what to select.


I no longer use the Actiontec, and my memory isn't good enough to give you the steps, but I can tell you that I had no problem forwarding individual ports with it. (I ran Reversi that way for some years.) I do seem to recall that the interface was a bit weird...


----------



## moyekj

lew said:


> 1) I don't want all those options when accessing the web server from outside my home. Can I just delete the HTML files for the options I don't want from the web directory? I don't want options which can change/delete files/settings on tivo. My concerns include letting family members access the server as well as "issues" with large thumbs and small screens.


 Probably easiest thing to do is edit "index.html" and remove or comment out links you don't want people to get to.



> 2) Any consensus as to what bitrate is appropriate at different bandwidths? Ay idea what bitrate tivo (stream or roamano) uses when streaming outside our home network?


For Stream downloads these are the resolutions and bit rates:
Basic: 544x400 @ 800 Kbps
Medium: 960x540 @ 1.24 Mbps
High: 1280x720 @ 2.24 Mbps
For OOH streaming the bitrate is variable up to 2.24 Mbps but a TiVo proxy server is used which seems to limit top bitrate to ~1.85 Mbps.

kmttg is keeping same resolution as source and you can choose a fixed bit rate from web page to use (changing bit rate also proportionally changes ffmpeg quality factor in my implementation).



> 3) I'm a FiOS customer with an actiontec router. I can access the KMTTG remotely if I use the DMZ option for my computers IP address. Is there a more conservative way of doing it? I thought port triggering would work but I'm either mistaken or don't know what to select.


 Using DMZ is a bad option since it opens up all ports. You should do selective port forwarding only. Every router is different so I can't give specific instructions on how to do it, but you just have to forward port 8181 on WAN side to IP:8181 of computer running kmttg on LAN side.


----------



## nooneuknow

I've always tried to use port triggering, versus port forwarding, but never got the triggering to work on any router, most seem to have both. Port triggering doesn't just leave ports open, without the LAN side opening it first, which would seem to make it useless for these purposes.

Perhaps I should just say "Make sure you are using port forwarding."

The DMZ option is a bad idea, unless double NAT'd. Even placing a VOIP adapter in DMZ let the chinese and russians take down my VOIP service (which could easily open up an attack vector to the rest of my LAN side devices).


----------



## reneg

I installed the Videoredo V5 beta and now when I run kmttg, commercials are not detected. I reported this on the Videoredo V5 beta forum as I thought it was a VideoRedo bug, but everything they suggested I try on standalone Videoredo V5 worked and commercials were detected.

Scene markers show up when I open the vPrj file after running addetect under kmttg, but no commercial start and end points are set. This worked fine with Videoredo V4, just not V5.

Link to Videoredo V5 Beta forum post: http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showthread.php?34900-Commercials-not-detected-with-Videoredo-V5-amp-kmttg&p=116521

I'm running kmttg v1.1g; Under kmttg Videoredo tab, I have the following options checked:
Enable VideoRedo
Use VideoRedo Adscan instead of comskip
Use VideoRedo GUI to review detected commericals
Show VideoRedo encoding profiles


----------



## nooneuknow

To take a break from "this isn't working" and "I'd like this function", I just want to give moyekj another :up::up::up: & Thank You, for writing, maintaining, updating, improving, and supporting his software, which is available to all, free of charge.

IMNSHO, you do your thing, better than TiVo often does with the software running on the TiVos we use it on, or especially their pathetic website.

Is there even anything left, TiVo Desktop (free, or paid version) can do, that kmttg cant?


----------



## lpwcomp

nooneuknow said:


> Is there even anything left, TiVo Desktop (free, or paid version) can do, that kmttg cant?


There _*are*_ some things that kmttg cannot do by itself. but when used in conjunction with pyTivo then no, nothing of which I am aware.


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> I installed the Videoredo V5 beta and now when I run kmttg, commercials are not detected. I reported this on the Videoredo V5 beta forum as I thought it was a VideoRedo bug, but everything they suggested I try on standalone Videoredo V5 worked and commercials were detected.
> 
> Scene markers show up when I open the vPrj file after running addetect under kmttg, but no commercial start and end points are set. This worked fine with Videoredo V4, just not V5.
> 
> Link to Videoredo V5 Beta forum post: http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showthread.php?34900-Commercials-not-detected-with-Videoredo-V5-amp-kmttg&p=116521
> 
> I'm running kmttg v1.1g; Under kmttg Videoredo tab, I have the following options checked:
> Enable VideoRedo
> Use VideoRedo Adscan instead of comskip
> Use VideoRedo GUI to review detected commericals
> Show VideoRedo encoding profiles


Looks like VRD5 doesn't like setting of certain AdScan parameters (I noticed in VRD sample scripts they are commented out). So do the following to fix the problem:
Edit VRDScripts\adscan.vbs file and change these lines:
FROM
VideoReDo.AdScanSetParameter 0, false
VideoReDo.AdScanSetParameter 1, false
TO
'VideoReDo.AdScanSetParameter 0, false
'VideoReDo.AdScanSetParameter 1, false

Adding the leading ' indicates a comment line.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> Looks like VRD5 doesn't like setting of certain AdScan parameters (I noticed in VRD sample scripts they are commented out). So do the following to fix the problem:
> Edit VRDScripts\adscan.vbs file and change these lines:
> FROM
> VideoReDo.AdScanSetParameter 0, false
> VideoReDo.AdScanSetParameter 1, false
> TO
> 'VideoReDo.AdScanSetParameter 0, false
> 'VideoReDo.AdScanSetParameter 1, false
> 
> Adding the leading ' indicates a comment line.


That worked. Thanks for the quick fix.


----------



## moyekj

nooneuknow said:


> To take a break from "this isn't working" and "I'd like this function", I just want to give moyekj another :up::up::up: & Thank You, for writing, maintaining, updating, improving, and supporting his software, which is available to all, free of charge.
> 
> IMNSHO, you do your thing, better than TiVo often does with the software running on the TiVos we use it on, or especially their pathetic website.
> 
> Is there even anything left, TiVo Desktop (free, or paid version) can do, that kmttg cant?


 I don't normally respond to such posts, but I do appreciate them, so thanks. What I appreciate even more is when people respond to questions/problems in this thread so I don't have to step in and do it all the time.


----------



## moyekj

v1.1h version is now released.

* Web server cache dir is now configurable - option added to Configuration->Web tab.
* Share browser option is now available under Configuration->Web tab to only show video files instead of all files.
* Fix to VRDscripts/adscan.vbs file to work properly with VRD 5.


----------



## bjprince1211

I have a very basic question, and with almost 250 pages in this thread and enough techno-language to make my head spin, I thought I'd just ask. I have an old Series 4 that I am upgrading to a Tivo Roamio Plus. All I want to do is transfer all of the shows I have saved on my old Tivo onto my new one so I don't lose them (I'm sure there are many other cool things I can do with kmttg, but that is my bare minimum goal at this point). So far I have been able to download and install kmttg, and I can see all my shows listed. I think I started transferring one show by clicking on "start jobs" while the show was selected, although it was pretty darn slow so I wanted to check before I take the time to do this with all of my shows to be certain that I can in fact move them to my new Tivo when it arrives. Am I at least on the right track?


----------



## wmcbrine

bjprince1211 said:


> All I want to do is transfer all of the shows I have saved on my old Tivo onto my new one so I don't lose them


You don't need any software to do that. Just hook up both TiVos to the same network, and you can transfer directly between them. (Just don't cancel service on the old one before the transfer.)


----------



## wuzznuubi

Really like the new Web server functionality that was added. I've been playing around with it and ran into a problem where it wasn't displaying some files that the video streaming browse files page did. Turns out if you have a filepath or filename with either a left "[" or right "]" sqaure bracket in the filepath or filename it won't display in the Share Browser but will in the Video Streaming -> Browse Files. Using kmttg v1.1h on Win7-64. Otherwise I'm enjoying the added functionality. Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

wuzznuubi said:


> Really like the new Web server functionality that was added. I've been playing around with it and ran into a problem where it wasn't displaying some files that the video streaming browse files page did. Turns out if you have a filepath or filename with either a left "[" or right "]" sqaure bracket in the filepath or filename it won't display in the Share Browser but will in the Video Streaming -> Browse Files. Using kmttg v1.1h on Win7-64. Otherwise I'm enjoying the added functionality. Thanks.


 Good catch. For browse I'm using a java web server that was not properly escaping characters vs browse files which is my own custom code to get file list. I've fixed the Share Browser to do proper url escaping for next release.


----------



## nooneuknow

moyekj said:


> I don't normally respond to such posts, but I do appreciate them, so thanks. What I appreciate even more is when people respond to questions/problems in this thread so I don't have to step in and do it all the time.


In the grand scheme of things, I'm better helping with hardware, than software, and regularly only use a very small amount of the functions kmttg has to offer. I do try to steer people to use kmttg, and explain what it has to offer, and how easy it can makes things, or just do a much better job than other means.

Most of the questions asked within this thread are beyond the scope of where I feel qualified to say what's what. But, should I see something I feel I can answer, without any doubts on accuracy, I'll try to respond.

As you may have noticed, if a question comes up about something that may be a router issue (or some other hardware issue), and I try to help, then the thread drifts off-topic, as it's no longer really about kmttg.


----------



## lenildosb

hi friends , not worked this serial, I upgrade to the new beta vesao and not ticked the option "Check for updates", the serial :
Name: Vincent J Sansevero Jr

Key: 000015-2Z8YAE-JGJNGE-HN8M1X-764Q9R-CDBKJT-PE0HX4-TKCDZ4-F9RFJ1-8ZFWPD

and now not worked more for the version 4.21.6.674


help me!!!!


----------



## ThAbtO

lenildosb said:


> hi friends , not worked this serial, I upgrade to the new beta vesao and not ticked the option "Check for updates", the serial :
> Name: Vincent J Sansevero Jr
> 
> Key: 000015-2Z8YAE-JGJNGE-HN8M1X-764Q9R-CDBKJT-PE0HX4-TKCDZ4-F9RFJ1-8ZFWPD
> 
> and now not worked more for the version 4.21.6.674
> 
> help me!!!!


You do realize this is not the VideoReDo forum.

When you upgrade VideoReDo versions, the registration requires a new code that needs to be purchased, so the previous code will not work on the newer version such as from Plus to TVSuite to h.264 versions. If you have not already, pay for the upgrade and receive a new code.


----------



## bjprince1211

wmcbrine said:


> You don't need any software to do that. Just hook up both TiVos to the same network, and you can transfer directly between them. (Just don't cancel service on the old one before the transfer.)


I don't know that I will be able to do this because I'm switching TiVo accounts at the same time - my old TiVo is attached to another account and I am getting my own account now with my new TiVo.


----------



## lpwcomp

bjprince1211 said:


> I don't know that I will be able to do this because I'm switching TiVo accounts at the same time - my old TiVo is attached to another account and I am getting my own account now with my new TiVo.


Yeah, If they're on different accounts, you can't do a direct TiVo to TiVo transfer.

OK, when you transfer them to your computer, make sure you have at least "metadata" and "decrypt" checked. Any recordings you have already transferred without those options should be processed with them via the "Files" tab.

You'll also need to install s/w that enables you to transfer things to the new TiVo. I recommend pyTivo.


----------



## lew

nooneuknow said:


> The DMZ option is a bad idea, unless double NAT'd. Even placing a VOIP adapter in DMZ let the chinese and russians take down my VOIP service (which could easily open up an attack vector to the rest of my LAN side devices).





moyekj said:


> Using DMZ is a bad option since it opens up all ports. You should do selective port forwarding only. Every router is different so I can't give specific instructions on how to do it, but you just have to forward port 8181 on WAN side to IP:8181 of computer running kmttg on LAN side.


DMZ didn't sound like a good option. I did it twice, maybe 5 minutes, as a way of testing.

Port forwarding give me a choice of TCP, UDP or both. I tried using both and just TCP. No good. The WAN setting is for all broadband activites.

I didn't fool with port triggering. That gives me service protocols of TCP, UDP, ICMP, GRE, ESD, AH and other.

The router will auto configure. I'm given about a dozen programs to pick from. Unfortunately KMTTG isn't one of them.

Anything obvious I may be missing?

EDITED TO ADD SOLVED THE PROBLEM

I specified the incoming port as 8181. The incoming port should be ANY. The destination port should be 8181.

I look at the syntax used for the canned applications.


----------



## ehagberg

I'm getting a different streaming failure, with the latest (1.1h) and latest kmttg tools (so that's the ffmpeg I'm using) under Windows XP 32bit...

I get a 500 server error and on the kmttg log window it says "Segment file not being created, assuming ffmpeg error" but ffmpeg continues to run and generate files in the cache directory and there are no other errors reported.


----------



## moyekj

ehagberg said:


> I'm getting a different streaming failure, with the latest (1.1h) and latest kmttg tools (so that's the ffmpeg I'm using) under Windows XP 32bit...
> 
> I get a 500 server error and on the kmttg log window it says "Segment file not being created, assuming ffmpeg error" but ffmpeg continues to run and generate files in the cache directory and there are no other errors reported.


 So is the file playable from "Browse Files" once the encoding completes?


----------



## caddyroger

I have kmttg v1.1h installed on a windows 8.1 computer. Flash will not down load . It will get to about 65 sec left and then quit the download and start over. The error is at thee bottom. I have tried with the delete failed files boxed checked, download in transport , download in curl but it the same. What could be the problem?

The Flash - Power Outage
Recorded Tue 11/25/2014 08:00 PM on 111=KSTWDT, Duration=60 mins, EpisodeNumber=107, originalAirDate=2014-11-25
The Flash goes up against Blackout, a metahuman who can harness electricity; Tockman takes several people inside the police department hostage. 
OVERWRITING EXISTING FILE: H:\\The Flash - Power Outage (11_25_2014).TiVo
>> DOWNLOADING H:\\The Flash - Power Outage (11_25_2014).TiVo ...
C:\KMTTG\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie sid=abc --cookie-jar C:\Users\CADDY\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie1221368728897166548.tmp --url http://192.168.1.15:80/download/The Flash.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=20828 --output "H:\\The Flash - Power Outage (11_25_2014).TiVo" 
H:\\The Flash - Power Outage (11_25_2014).TiVo: size=5824.71 MB elapsed=0:07:15 (112.32 Mbps)
'Check download duration' option enabled => checking expected vs. actual
(Mismatch tolerance = 200 secs)
Expected duration = 3599 secs
Actual duration = 3219 secs
actual download duration not within expected tolerance => error
Download failed to file: H:\\The Flash - Power Outage (11_25_2014).TiVo
Exit code: 0
Removed failed download file: H:\\The Flash - Power Outage (11_25_2014).TiVo


----------



## lpwcomp

caddyroger said:


> I have kmttg v1.1h installed on a windows 8.1 computer. Flash will not down load . It will get to about 65 sec left and then quit the download and start over. The error is at thee bottom. I have tried with the delete failed files boxed checked, download in transport , download in curl but it the same. What could be the problem?


If you go to the point in the TiVo recording where the download stopped, you'll find that there is a "glitch" in the recording. You may have to look very carefully because sometimes it is almost imperceptible. How did you come up with 65 seconds? kmttg is reporting a shortage of 380 seconds.


----------



## wireman121

Is there a way to prevent Tivo Minis from showing up in kmttg?


----------



## moyekj

Disable Tivos-Look for Tivos on network (and use static IP and or dynamic IP + MAC reservations in router setup).


----------



## nooneuknow

lpwcomp said:


> If you go to the point in the TiVo recording where the download stopped, you'll find that there is a "glitch" in the recording. You may have to look very carefully because sometimes it is almost imperceptible. How did you come up with 65 seconds? kmttg is reporting a shortage of 380 seconds.


There are so many perceptible "blink of an eye" glitches in all my recordings, that I'd have to download them in up to tens of chunks, per program.

Since I'm not offloading, via any means, I guess I should probably try to figure out what is causing them, if I ever should start. Just sayin' "things can be worse", like if those who offload extensively, had my level of signal glitching...


----------



## ehagberg

moyekj said:


> So is the file playable from "Browse Files" once the encoding completes?


Yes, it's playable - from "get cached"but not "browse files" where you just see thousands of .ts files with the option to play and transcode...

And I noticed that if I pick a non-HD show that I'm able to start streaming after a few seconds.

I think the problem is that the PC (actually an instance of Windows running in VirtualBox under Linux) is too slow to get through enough of the HD transcoding in whatever timeout is being set by kmttg for seeing the beginning of the transcode as "ready"... during the transcode, the windows VM is pegged at 100% cpu.

Maybe I'll just run one copy of kmttg under linux with the web frontend enabled for streaming, and the other under windows (which I need to use in order to get videoredo functionality and subtitles/captions handled). Both have access to the same NAS share(s).


----------



## moyekj

ehagberg said:


> I think the problem is that the PC (actually an instance of Windows running in VirtualBox under Linux) is too slow to get through enough of the HD transcoding in whatever timeout is being set by kmttg for seeing the beginning of the transcode as "ready"... during the transcode, the windows VM is pegged at 100% cpu.


 Yes, that's correct. kmttg waits up to ~ 20 seconds max for m3u8 file size to be > 0 else throws the error. A faster host machine should solve the problem.


----------



## wuzznuubi

They have been for me over the last month or two. Seems about half of them are unreliable and can't be decoded when D/L'd as TS. Have to re D/L as PS format. Roamio and Premiere. Am I the only one? Running Premiere on OTA and Roamio on CABLE.


----------



## ThAbtO

wuzznuubi said:


> They have been for me over the last month or two. Seems about half of them are unreliable and can't be decoded when D/L'd as TS. Have to re D/L as PS format. Roamio and Premiere. Am I the only one?


It has always been that way, Transport Stream (TS) cannot be decrypted using TivoDecode (default) function.


----------



## lpwcomp

wuzznuubi said:


> They have been for me over the last month or two. Seems about half of them are unreliable and can't be decoded when D/L'd as TS. Have to re D/L as PS format. Roamio and Premiere. Am I the only one? Running Premiere on OTA and Roamio on CABLE.


I haven't had any problems but I use VRD to decrypt.


----------



## lpwcomp

ThAbtO said:


> It has always been that way, Transport Stream (TS) cannot be decrypted using TivoDecode (default) function.


If he were using Tivodecode, to decrypt them, all TS downloads would fail to decrypt and it wouldn't have just been over the past month or so.


----------



## ThAbtO

lpwcomp said:


> I haven't had any problems but I use VRD to decrypt.


Can't do this without at least a partial install of Tivo Desktop.


----------



## lpwcomp

ThAbtO said:


> Can't do this without at least a partial install of Tivo Desktop.


So?


----------



## wuzznuubi

Gave up on using the antiquated tivodecode a long time ago after realising it couldn't handle and corrupted most TS downloads. Have been using VRD TVS (at v5 now) to decrypt the TS downloads. I'm talking about the problem where our TiVo's have an issue with us downloading the recording in a TS format vs a PS format. The encrypted TS wrapper it uses seems to be corrupt most of the time. If you download it from the TiVo in encrypted PS format (even with recorded glitches) it succeeds most of the time.


----------



## lpwcomp

wuzznuubi said:


> Gave up on using the antiquated tivodecode a long time ago after realising it couldn't handle and corrupted most TS downloads. Have been using VRD TVS (at v5 now) to decrypt the TS downloads. I'm talking about the problem where our TiVo's have an issue with us downloading the recording in a TS format vs a PS format. The encrypted TS wrapper it uses seems to be corrupt most of the time. If you download it from the TiVo in encrypted PS format (even with recorded glitches) it succeeds most of the time.


I've been downloading everything in TS format for more than a year have had no decryption problems. I usually do 2 or more a day, mostly from a Roamio Pro. I am still running VideoReDo TV Suite with H.264 V4, so maybe there is bug in V5.


----------



## wuzznuubi

It's a pain, but 8 plus a day on both units (one OTA and the other Cable) on two different TiVo's. Must be my programs, but I swear it's the TiVo's (one Premiere, other Roamio) fault. I can get a clean TS transfer from either TiVo, then the next three plus hours recordings from the same channel on the same TiVo is corrupted in TS download and then it's fine and normal for a few hours. Would suspect the source (OTA or CABLE), but it's many OTA and CABLE channels on two different TiVo's and different channels. Gave up with pinning down a source as it appears to be a TiVo issue with waking up a tuner to record on a different channel. Not a big issue as PS downloads succeed when TS don't. I just monitor the kmttg DRD TVS QSF's and if they fail I re-download the program in PS format and QSF them manually and they've never failed.

P.S. Been using DRD VRD TV Suite since v3 and decrypting TiVo TS with it since v4


----------



## lpwcomp

wuzznuubi said:


> It's a pain, but 8 plus a day on both units (one OTA and the other Cable) on two different TiVo's. Must be my programs, but I swear it's the TiVo's (one Premiere, other Roamio) fault. I can get a clean TS transfer from either TiVo, then the next three plus hours recordings from the same channel on the same TiVo is corrupted in TS download and then it's fine and normal for a few hours. Would suspect the source (OTA or CABLE), but it's many OTA and CABLE channels on two different TiVo's and different channels. Gave up with pinning down a source as it appears to be a TiVo issue with waking up a tuner to record on a different channel. Not a big issue as PS downloads succeed when TS don't. I just monitor the kmttg DRD TVS QSF's and if they fail I re-download the program in PS format and QSF them manually and they've never failed.
> 
> P.S. Been using DRD VRD TV Suite since v3 and decrypting TiVo TS with it since v4


The more likely source of the problem is related to VRD V5.

Why do you assume that the TS download is "corrupt"?


----------



## mayeri

Forgive me if this is out of place, but can anyone suggest a good free program for win7 for splitting and splicing together downloaded recordings? In some cases I need this to reassemble recordings that had to be downloaded piecemeal because of glitches. In other cases, I've recorded mini-marathons of shows where the programs overrunning their individual time windows ( ending of 1st show is part of 2nd, ending of 2ns is part of 3rd, etc) and I'd like to fix the individual recordings.

thanks for any help.


----------



## ThAbtO

mayeri said:


> Forgive me if this is out of place, but can anyone suggest a good free program for win7 for splitting and splicing together downloaded recordings? In some cases I need this to reassemble recordings that had to be downloaded piecemeal because of glitches. In other cases, I've recorded mini-marathons of shows where the programs overrunning their individual time windows ( ending of 1st show is part of 2nd, ending of 2ns is part of 3rd, etc) and I'd like to fix the individual recordings.
> 
> thanks for any help.


Outside of being free, VideoReDo does that.


----------



## wuzznuubi

lpwcomp said:


> The more likely source of the problem is related to VRD V5.
> 
> Why do you assume that the TS download is "corrupt"?


Why do you assume TVS v5 is the problem? It happened with v4 also. Both use the same TiVo DirectShow filter that is used by TiVoDesktop to decrypt both PS and TS TiVo files.

Next time I get one that fails VRD QSF, I'll redownload as TS, then use the Files tab in kmttg to decrypt it using DirectShowDump. I'll then QSF that decrypted TS file with both VRD TVS v4 and v5 to see if there's a difference.

All the recordings I downloaded today QSF'd fine, maybe because I noticed both my TiVo's got the Winter 2014 update and I rebooted them both before transferring anything?


----------



## Smurfslayer

I dont think Ive seen this discussed but I am seeing some odd behavior recording shows off of (FIOS) MAVTV, using a Mac on OSX 10.10.1, kmttg v1.1

I first noticed this recording a show real road racing - a motorcycle racing series. The transfer with decrypt only succeeds, but the resulting file is very small for a 1 hour HD show; just around 100mb. Because theres no video. 

I tried with iTivo and it did the same thing (but a lot slower). Again, no errors.

Finally, I did a direct transfer by saving one of the shows from the browser and it worked, but saves me a .TiVo file

Any ideas about this and how to work around it?


----------



## lpwcomp

wuzznuubi said:


> Why do you assume TVS v5 is the problem? It happened with v4 also. Both use the same TiVo DirectShow filter that is used by TiVoDesktop to decrypt both PS and TS TiVo files.
> 
> Next time I get one that fails VRD QSF, I'll redownload as TS, then use the Files tab in kmttg to decrypt it using DirectShowDump. I'll then QSF that decrypted TS file with both VRD TVS v4 and v5 to see if there's a difference.
> 
> All the recordings I downloaded today QSF'd fine, maybe because I noticed both my TiVo's got the Winter 2014 update and I rebooted them both before transferring anything?


The timing was such that I assumed that you had installed v5 when it started happening.


----------



## moyekj

Smurfslayer said:


> I don't think I've seen this discussed but I am seeing some odd behavior recording shows off of (FIOS) MAVTV, using a Mac on OSX 10.10.1, kmttg v1.1
> 
> I first noticed this recording a show 'real road racing' - a motorcycle racing series. The transfer with decrypt only succeeds, but the resulting file is very small for a 1 hour HD show; just around 100mb. Because there's no video.
> 
> I tried with iTivo and it did the same thing (but a lot slower). Again, no errors.
> 
> Finally, I did a direct transfer by saving one of the shows from the browser and it worked, but saves me a .TiVo file
> 
> Any ideas about this and how to work around it?


 That channel is likely H.264 video instead of mpeg2, which means can only be fully downloaded in TS container which in turn can only be decrypted on Windows platform with partial TiVo Desktop install (such that DSD or VRD can be used to decrypt in kmttg). i.e. Can only be handled using Windows platform.


----------



## wuzznuubi

lpwcomp said:


> The timing was such that I assumed that you had installed v5 when it started happening.


Makes sense. So far, so good, crossing fingers. When I do see a problem with a TS download, MediaInfo reports on the .TiVo nothing but encrypted for the VIDEO, so we'll see what happens. Maybe the Winter 2014 TiVo update fixed it or it's just a fluke and will bite again. Only time will tell.


----------



## moyekj

wuzznubi, if TS downloads are troublesome and using PS downloads always works then why not just stick to PS downloads? Especially for series 5 units PS downloads aren't much slower than TS downloads anyway... If you were using series 3 units then perhaps I'd understand.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> wuzznubi, if TS downloads are troublesome and using PS downloads always works then why not just stick to PS downloads? Especially for series 5 units PS downloads aren't much slower than TS downloads anyway... If you were using series 3 units then perhaps I'd understand.


Well, if were happening to me, PS downloads/tivodecode would not be a viable option as tivodecode loses closed captions.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Well, if were happening to me, PS downloads/tivodecode would not be a viable option as tivodecode loses closed captions.


 tivodecode preserves captions just fine on PS downloads. I think the bug you are referring to is returning PS mpeg2 to TiVo doesn't preserve captions (a TiVo bug introduced for series 4 TiVos that TiVo never bothered to fix), and that is solved by setting ts=on in pyTivo if you want to return mpeg2 with captions to TiVo.


----------



## wireman121

Is anyone else experiencing problems with push? It started over the weekend. I've tried rebooting the TiVo and Windows but still having issues. If I check the pyTivo queue, it shows the push requests piling up but it seems the TiVo is never getting/starting them. I can do a manual pull without a problem.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> tivodecode preserves captions just fine on PS downloads. I think the bug you are referring to is returning PS mpeg2 to TiVo doesn't preserve captions (a TiVo bug introduced for series 4 TiVos that TiVo never bothered to fix), and that is solved by setting ts=on in pyTivo if you want to return mpeg2 with captions to TiVo.


So it does. I swear that I read somewhere that it did not. Maybe it's something else in the non-VRD process that has a problem or maybe I'm just crazy, the latter being a distinct possibility.


----------



## lpwcomp

wireman121 said:


> Is anyone else experiencing problems with push? It started over the weekend. I've tried rebooting the TiVo and Windows but still having issues. If I check the pyTivo queue, it shows the push requests piling up but it seems the TiVo is never getting/starting them. I can do a manual pull without a problem.


Haven't seen any problems here. Successfully pushed 2 or 3 things on Saturday, 2 on Sunday, and 1 last night.

The pyTivo log shows the "Queue" requests? Your TiVo has no problem accessing the Internet?


----------



## wireman121

Tivo accesses the internet fine without any problems. Connected to TiVo service and used Netflix tonight. still things sitting in the queue, just never being downloaded on the TiVo...


----------



## lpwcomp

wireman121 said:


> Tivo accesses the internet fine without any problems. Connected to TiVo service and used Netflix tonight. still things sitting in the queue, just never being downloaded on the TiVo...


Any possibility you have suddenly developed a firewall problem?

Edit: Have you tried clearing the queue and starting fresh?


----------



## wireman121

No firewall problem.

Cleared the queue a few times and tried again. They just sit there in the queue. Nothing was changed.

Only thing I can think of is the TiVo software version updated to a beta version - wondering if that has something to do with it


----------



## jcthorne

wireman121 said:


> No firewall problem.
> 
> Cleared the queue a few times and tried again. They just sit there in the queue. Nothing was changed.
> 
> Only thing I can think of is the TiVo software version updated to a beta version - wondering if that has something to do with it


Yes, if you are on a beta software, your pytivo is likely pointed at the wrong mind server.


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> Only thing I can think of is the TiVo software version updated to a beta version - wondering if that has something to do with it


 Absolutely, you will need to change your pyTivo config to point to stagingmind.tivo.com instead of mind.tivo.com for pushes.


----------



## wireman121

Cool. All Fixed. Learn something new every day. Thanks.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> tivodecode preserves captions just fine on PS downloads. I think the bug you are referring to is returning PS mpeg2 to TiVo doesn't preserve captions (a TiVo bug introduced for series 4 TiVos that TiVo never bothered to fix), and that is solved by setting ts=on in pyTivo if you want to return mpeg2 with captions to TiVo.


I am having good luck pulling PS mpeg2, running tivodecode, encoding with V5 into MP4 and being able to push back to Tivo with preserved captions.

Maybe the unreliable downloads are related to video drop-outs by the cable provider. I rarely see download issues, but when I do, I can watch the show and see the video drop-out where the transfer fails.


----------



## lpwcomp

reneg said:


> Maybe the unreliable downloads are related to video drop-outs by the cable provider. I rarely see download issues, but when I do, I can watch the show and see the video drop-out where the transfer fails.


When that happens, the download will fail in either TS or PS mode. Even the TS downloads weren't failing, they just appeared to be corrupt.


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> I am having good luck pulling PS mpeg2, running tivodecode, encoding with V5 into MP4 and being able to push back to Tivo with preserved captions.


 Are you pushing back in mp4 container or do you have ts=on in pyTivo such that it is getting remuxed to TS? We know that mpeg2 PS container kills captions on return and that mpeg2 TS container works, but I don't know about mp4 container.

Also, TiVo compatible captions in MP4 container with VRD is something I tried a while back with V4 and it wasn't working. I'll have to try with V5 now that you say it works. Is that a new V5 feature?


----------



## moyekj

reneg, I encoded a short mpeg2 DVD clip with EIA-608 captions to H.264 in mp4 container with VRD5. I'm getting same results as before:
* Pushing mp4 container directly (ts=off in pyTivo) results in garbled captions on the TiVo.
* Pushing with ts=on (so it gets remuxed to ts container) also results in garbled captions on the TiVo.
i.e. No better luck than with VRD4 for me...

NOTE: Captions sourced from TiVo recordings work fine, it's just DVD sourced captions that have always been a problem for me using VRD.

Did you ever get DVD sourced captions working? Only way to get DVD source captions working properly on TiVo is either burn them into video (not good option), or make accompanying .srt file and stream to TiVo using streambaby.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Also, TiVo compatible captions in MP4 container with VRD is something I tried a while back with V4 and it wasn't working. I'll have to try with V5 now that you say it works. Is that a new V5 feature?


I regularly d/l in TS, use VRD v4 to decrypt, edit, and convert to h.264 in mp4 and captions are fine, push or pull. This is to a Premiere or Roamio with ts=on.

Edit: I composed this prior to your most recent post & posted it before i saw the new one.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Did you ever get DVD sourced captions working? Only way to get DVD source captions working properly on TiVo is either burn them into video (not good option), or make accompanying .srt file and stream to TiVo using streambaby.


I've never found any way to convert subtitles to closed captions. The lucansz fork of pyTivo supports burning subtitles (.srt or .ass) onto the transcoded video. See this thread for details.


----------



## ThAbtO

lpwcomp said:


> I've never found any way to convert subtitles to closed captions. The lucansz fork of pyTivo supports burning subtitles (.srt or .ass) onto the transcoded video. See this thread for details.





Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
mpeg2 with hardcoded subs from .srt file

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -i SRTFILE -scodec mov_text -acodec copy -vcodec copy -fflags genpts -f dvd OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
mpeg

I think this works but think the bottom line needs to be changed so it won't overwrite the original file.


----------



## lpwcomp

ThAbtO said:


> I think this works but think the bottom line needs to be changed so it won't overwrite the original file.


I'm pretty sure that creates _*open*_ captions, i.e. "burns" them on the video. This is the method used by the lucasnz fork of pyTivo.


----------



## moyekj

Yes, burning into video works but I'm not interested in that as I like being able to turn it off. So streambaby with accompanying .srt file seems to be the only decent way that can be played on TiVo and toggled on/off. But the streambaby overlay is not as good as having real captions.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> Are you pushing back in mp4 container or do you have ts=on in pyTivo such that it is getting remuxed to TS? We know that mpeg2 PS container kills captions on return and that mpeg2 TS container works, but I don't know about mp4 container.
> 
> Also, TiVo compatible captions in MP4 container with VRD is something I tried a while back with V4 and it wasn't working. I'll have to try with V5 now that you say it works. Is that a new V5 feature?


As far as I know, I'm pushing back to Tivo in mp4 container. (ffmpeg is not running). I have never turned on ts=on in pyTivo.

I also had trouble in V4 with captions, the captions would display, but they would be garbled. I've had V5 for only a couple weeks now, and I am seeing preserved captions when encoding in V5. I need to play with it some more but I have pushed and watched some shows and captions have been preserved and readable. My guess is that V5 is doing a better job than V4.

Here is a mediainfo dump of a V5 encoded show:


Code:


General
Complete name               : C:\Videos\Modern Family.S06E09-Strangers in the Night.mp4
Format                      : MPEG-4
Format profile              : Base Media
Codec ID                    : isom
File size                   : 324 MiB
Duration                    : 21mn 7s
Overall bit rate mode       : Variable
Overall bit rate            : 2 141 Kbps
Collection                  : Modern Family
Season                      : 6
Album                       : Modern Family, Season 6
Album/Performer             : Modern Family
Part                        : 9
Part/Position               : 1
Part/Total                  : 1
Track name                  : Strangers in the Night
Track name/Position         : 609
Performer                   : Modern Family
ContentType                 : TV Show
Description                 : Claire and Phil worry that Alexs boyfriend is imaginary; Manny might ruin Jays plan to avoid attending a party; Mitch and Cams new white couch becomes a mishap waiting to happen. 
Law rating                  : TV-PG (L)
Recorded date               : UTC 2014-12-03 00:00:00
Tagged date                 : UTC 2014-12-04 04:27:42
Writing application         : Lavf54.63.104
LongDescription             : Claire and Phil worry that Alexs boyfriend is imaginary; Manny might ruin Jays plan to avoid attending a party; Mitch and Cams new white couch becomes a mishap waiting to happen. 
ContentRating               : us-tv|TV-PG|400|
HDVideo                     : Yes
Part_ID                     : 609
TVNetworkName               : KTRKDT

Video
ID                          : 1
Format                      : AVC
Format/Info                 : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile              : [email protected]
Format settings, CABAC      : Yes
Format settings, ReFrames   : 3 frames
Codec ID                    : avc1
Codec ID/Info               : Advanced Video Coding
Duration                    : 21mn 7s
Bit rate mode               : Variable
Bit rate                    : 1 975 Kbps
Maximum bit rate            : 4 000 Kbps
Width                       : 1 280 pixels
Height                      : 720 pixels
Display aspect ratio        : 16:9
Frame rate mode             : Variable
Frame rate                  : 29.970 fps
Minimum frame rate          : 29.970 fps
Maximum frame rate          : 30.000 fps
Standard                    : NTSC
Color space                 : YUV
Chroma subsampling          : 4:2:0
Bit depth                   : 8 bits
Scan type                   : Progressive
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)          : 0.072
Stream size                 : 299 MiB (92%)
Color primaries             : BT.709
Transfer characteristics    : BT.709
Matrix coefficients         : BT.709
Color range                 : Limited

Audio
ID                          : 2
Format                      : AAC
Format/Info                 : Advanced Audio Codec
Format profile              : LC
Codec ID                    : 40
Duration                    : 21mn 7s
Duration_LastFrame          : -21ms
Bit rate mode               : Variable
Bit rate                    : 158 Kbps
Maximum bit rate            : 160 Kbps
Channel(s)                  : 2 channels
Channel(s)_Original         : 6 channels
Channel positions           : Front: L C R, Side: L R, LFE
Sampling rate               : 48.0 KHz
Compression mode            : Lossy
Stream size                 : 23.8 MiB (7%)
Language                    : English

Text #1
ID                          : 1-CC1
Format                      : EIA-608
Muxing mode                 : SCTE 128 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info      : Muxed in Video #1
Duration                    : 21mn 7s
Bit rate mode               : Constant
Stream size                 : 0.00 Byte (0%)
Encoded stream size         : 0.00 Byte (0%)

Text #2
ID                          : 1-CC3
Format                      : EIA-608
Muxing mode                 : SCTE 128 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info      : Muxed in Video #1
Duration                    : 21mn 7s
Bit rate mode               : Constant
Stream size                 : 0.00 Byte (0%)
Encoded stream size         : 0.00 Byte (0%)


----------



## moyekj

OK thanks. From metadata I can tell that is not a DVD sourced video file. I don't recall having issues with captions for TiVo sourced recordings re-encoded to H.264 with VRD4 and transferred back with pyTivo (with ts=on).


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> OK thanks. From metadata I can tell that is not a DVD sourced video file. I don't recall having issues with captions for TiVo sourced recordings re-encoded to H.264 with VRD4 and transferred back with pyTivo (with ts=on).


Yes, it is a Tivo sourced file, not DVD.

I will check my pyTivo settings tonight. I was having issue with captions for Tivo sourced recordings encoded with V4, but I appear to be seeing better results with V5. It could be my imagination, I will investigate further.

My desired state is to get to a solution where a single encoded, Tivo sourced recording works with closed captions (selectable) for each of these environments:

Tivo - encode with V5, push back to Tivo with pyTivo in mp4 container (hopeful) -- Alternative: Streambaby with mp4 + srt files
PC - mp4 + srt files
Apple phone/ipad - TBD, -- Alternative: Tivo app download from Roamio (w/ commericials), or maybe even possibly kmttg web-server?


----------



## wmcbrine

moyekj said:


> * Pushing mp4 container directly (ts=off in pyTivo) results in garbled captions on the TiVo.
> * Pushing with ts=on (so it gets remuxed to ts container) also results in garbled captions on the TiVo


ts=on has no effect on pushes, only on pulls. If there's a way to push transport streams, I haven't found it.


----------



## moyekj

wmcbrine said:


> ts=on has no effect on pushes, only on pulls. If there's a way to push transport streams, I haven't found it.


 Oh yes, that's right. I'll have to try a pull to see if remux to TS container fixes the caption garbling - somehow I doubt it but it's worth a try.


----------



## kingdeuceoff

Just bought a QNAP ts-651

Anyone have luck getting this to run on a qnap NAS?


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> Oh yes, that's right. I'll have to try a pull to see if remux to TS container fixes the caption garbling - somehow I doubt it but it's worth a try.


 As expected, pulling mp4 with ts=on doesn't solve the problem, and encoding directly to TS with H.264 using VRD5 doesn't either, so DVD sourced titles continue to be a problem.


----------



## wuzznuubi

moyekj said:


> wuzznubi, if TS downloads are troublesome and using PS downloads always works then why not just stick to PS downloads? Especially for series 5 units PS downloads aren't much slower than TS downloads anyway... If you were using series 3 units then perhaps I'd understand.


I would have to set the clock back and re-visit the reasons why I decided long ago to stick with archiving TiVo mpeg2 files as standard mpeg2 transport streams. That would be the subject of another post when I get time. I just know it always works for me and presents minimal problems with my workflows. As I said, if a TS download fails, I simply re-download the program as PS, then QSF, saving it as a TS file. I've had no problems since both my units got the Winter 2014 Update and I rebooted them both. Fingers crossed!


----------



## stalemate

Any thoughts or experiences running kmttg on FreeBSD? I am thinking about putting together a FreeNAS machine, but I would like to be able to run kmttg from it to pull shows from my tivos directly to the NAS.

With kmttg being java based, it seems like I should be able to get that working with an appropriate jvm for BSD, but I'm thinking more about external tools that are used, I'm not sure if they would have ports available.

I can do some amount of research myself, but I'm not sure what all tools to be concerned about. My activity would be completely just transferring a show to the NAS and running whatever transcode is necessary to make the show streamable by Plex. What all tools would I need to have available for that?


----------



## moyekj

stalemate said:


> I can do some amount of research myself, but I'm not sure what all tools to be concerned about. My activity would be completely just transferring a show to the NAS and running whatever transcode is necessary to make the show streamable by Plex. What all tools would I need to have available for that?


 You would need tivodecode and ffmpeg. Source code available for both but ffmpeg can be tricky to build from source because it has a lot of 3rd party dependencies to compile against, but there may be a FreeBSD binary package readily available.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> As expected, pulling mp4 with ts=on doesn't solve the problem, and encoding directly to TS with H.264 using VRD5 doesn't either, so DVD sourced titles continue to be a problem.


Question about DVD closed captions - Are they digital or analog?


----------



## lpwcomp

There are tools to convert .srt to .scc and other tools/services to insert closed captions into am MPEG stream using a .scc file. Unfortunately, I get the distinct impression that the latter tools/services are in the "if you have to ask, you can't afford it" price range.


----------



## jdwheel1

Can anyone suggest things for me to try to fix my issue? I have done all I can think of and cannot find a solution on this bb. I have a TiVo series 4 (primary unit) and 3. 

Most of the time transfers, decrypting, and encoding works very well with KMTTG. On about 5% of the shows I do not get full transfers. For example on a 2 hour movie the transfer stops after only 37:59. KMTTG successfully decrypts and encodes the abbreviated download. 

I have tried downloading in both TS and PS and in both CURL and JAVA to no avail. When watching the file on the TiVo there is a glitch at the 37:59 mark. I CAN transfer the COMPLETE show from one TiVo to the other (but no luck in downloading from the other TiVo). This happens in both v1.1h and v1.1b (with appropriate tools) on two different PCs.

Any ideas of how to proceed? I sure want to get these programs transferred so my wife can watch them on her tablet.

Thanks


----------



## Teeps

jdwheel1 said:


> Can anyone suggest things for me to try to fix my issue? I have done all I can think of and cannot find a solution on this bb. I have a TiVo series 4 (primary unit) and 3.
> 
> Most of the time transfers, decrypting, and encoding works very well with KMTTG. On about 5% of the shows I do not get full transfers. For example on a 2 hour movie the transfer stops after only 37:59. KMTTG successfully decrypts and encodes the abbreviated download.
> 
> I have tried downloading in both TS and PS and in both CURL and JAVA to no avail. When watching the file on the TiVo there is a glitch at the 37:59 mark. I CAN transfer the COMPLETE show from one TiVo to the other (but no luck in downloading from the other TiVo). This happens in both v1.1h and v1.1b (with appropriate tools) on two different PCs.
> 
> Any ideas of how to proceed? I sure want to get these programs transferred so my wife can watch them on her tablet.
> 
> Thanks


Here's a workaround: http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/Resume_Downloads/

I use workaround #2


----------



## Teeps

Today Kmttg is reporting network broadcast programming as copy protected.
Time Warner cable.


----------



## lpwcomp

Teeps said:


> Today Kmttg is reporting network broadcast programming as copy protected.
> Time Warner cable.


Complain to TWC - and the FCC.

I wish TiVo had the clout to force TWC to cease this practice by threatening to totally disable the code that enforces copy protection.


----------



## lpwcomp

Teeps said:


> Here's a workaround: http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/Resume_Downloads/
> 
> I use workaround #2


And if you're lucky, the "glitch" that causes the failure will be in a commercial.


----------



## tjrc

Is there a page to make a Paypal donation to the KMTTG project? I'd like to make a small one. Nothing big, but I use the software enough that I'm willing to pay something for it. 

I'm sure Kevin likes the thank-yous he gets here, but a thank-you with money surely is more enjoyable than a thank-you alone.


----------



## moyekj

Thanks but I don't want/accept donations.


----------



## Teeps

lpwcomp said:


> Complain to TWC - and the FCC.
> 
> I wish TiVo had the clout to force TWC to cease this practice by threatening to totally disable the code that enforces copy protection.


I complained to TWC & TiVo, the following are the highlights.

First round with TWC they claimed IGNORANCE, claimed that program transfer from one digital source to another was NEVER possible.
To this I say BS!

First round with TiVo produced sympathy with no solution.

Second round with TWC Cable Card help (in Buffalo N.Y.) produced a more empathetic agent that spend over 30 minutes on the phone with me.
He claimed there was a problem on the CP page, 
On the line: [LTSID-PN-CID-ERR]
The agent said the ERR should be "0X0".
He ended with I will have to forward a request to "somewhere" (my term) and have a "HIT" sent to the cable card.
Which would take a couple of hours.
TWC "HIT squad" actually called and left a message on my phone that they send the "HIT" and I should call TiVo for with any further questions.

So I'm filing an online FCC report in the next 5 minutes.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> As expected, pulling mp4 with ts=on doesn't solve the problem, and encoding directly to TS with H.264 using VRD5 doesn't either, so DVD sourced titles continue to be a problem.


I might be misunderstanding what is being sought here, but I encode most everything to mkv container (264 codec) because you can attach subtitles and whole bunch of other stuff to it. I sometimes use streambaby to serve back those shows to the tivo but mostly use a hardware box to play my shows later on (like a firetv running xbmc or my old now dinosaur but works wonderful brite view)

Since the subtitles are stored in the mkv, I never have a problem getting them to play (at least on the hardware boxes, don't think i have tried with the tivo or streambaby but I guess I will.

I can easily pull them from the dvd in the encode process and I am not sure about this, but being they are there, it seems probably with streambaby you could set the command to include subtitles when it is serving the files back to the tivo.

For putting them back on the tivo itself, again, something I almost never do, I guess you could encode them in a format that carries them over and/or reencode them back to the tivo when putting them back onto it in order to have the subtitles there.

Again, maybe I misunderstood exactly what the problem is, but if its simply getting the subtitles off of the dvd into the file, the easiest way is to encode to mkv and then figure out how to get that back to the tivo (if needed)

I generally encode DVDs in a batch file but can lookup the commands I use and post them here if needed, its pretty simple and that way also with mkv, you can keep all the separate audio tracks too. Mkv is really the miracle container, but I don't know how well it works with the tivos, but since the info is there, I imagine there is a way to get it back out.

TS and mp4 are just not great containers because of their limitations and the first thing I do with almost everything is switch it to mkv since most new stuff can handle that just fine. Course apples ecosystem wants mp4, but there are apps that let you work around that without an issue.


----------



## lpwcomp

The TiVo itself doesn't support subtitles, only closed captions. They are not the same.


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny, getting/preserving captions in encodings is easy. The struggle is to get them into a format that the TiVo can handle properly. The prime example is from DVD sources. I can encode DVD sources to H.264 in TS container with VideoRedo such that VideoLAN VLC can play it back with captions enabled perfectly. However, pull that same encoding to the TiVo (using pyTivo in a manner that does not transcode) and captions come out garbled.


----------



## jdwheel1

Teeps said:


> Here's a workaround: http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/Resume_Downloads/
> 
> I use workaround #2


Thanks for the fast reply. I missed finding it in the wiki. I'll try it today. The glitch is in a Walmart commercial (yea!)


----------



## jdwheel1

tjrc said:


> Is there a page to make a Paypal donation to the KMTTG project? I'd like to make a small one. Nothing big, but I use the software enough that I'm willing to pay something for it.
> 
> I'm sure Kevin likes the thank-yous he gets here, but a thank-you with money surely is more enjoyable than a thank-you alone.


Like many, many others I am very pleased with the kmttg program and the high level of dedication that KM provides.

Kevin - since you do not wish to receive any funds personally for your hard work, is there a charity that is meaningful to you where I could send a donation? That would make me feel better about using your super program.


----------



## moyekj

jdwheel1 said:


> Kevin - since you do not wish to receive any funds personally for your hard work, is there a charity that is meaningful to you where I could send a donation? That would make me feel better about using your super program.


 Sure. Wounded veterans really benefit from donations to The Independence Fund. Thanks.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> sanjonny, getting/preserving captions in encodings is easy. The struggle is to get them into a format that the TiVo can handle properly. The prime example is from DVD sources. I can encode DVD sources to H.264 in TS container with VideoRedo such that VideoLAN VLC can play it back with captions enabled perfectly. However, pull that same encoding to the TiVo (using pyTivo in a manner that does not transcode) and captions come out garbled.


Got it, since I almost never put stuff back on the tivo, I am not too familiar with that part, but what about stream baby? It seems you could set it to encode the captions forced for those that want playback with the captions (I think, that is but I am pretty sure that ffmpeg can do that, I know handbrake can) so while not ideal, I guess it would be one way to get the content back on the tivo with the captions though only thru streaming?

On another note, after reading the multiple questions about ports and router setups, I suggest adding to the wiki a link to portforward.com or similar sites which will help out people with setting up their routers properly.

And for those a bit more technical, you can reroute ports which makes it a bit harder to pick them up when people are scanning your network, but routing an external port say 13502 to port 8181 or whatever means you have to be a bit more adept to see what is going where.

I guess you could even via forwarding put in a local password page to protect the share access to the web videos - basically a double port forward or something for those that are looking for that, but for the basic people, the resources on some of the port forwarding sites can be very helpful.

And just so you have feedback, I traveled over the holiday and tested out the web service with lots of different phones and pads and the latest configurations work pretty well on all the android devices I played with and various systems.


----------



## gmbuchanan

Have just re-installed kmttg (great tool !!!) on a windows 7 x64 machine after rebuilding from scratch.

I can do manual jobs just fine, connecting to a Tivo series 2 via hardwired (hub and switch) configuration.

When I attempt to do Auto Transfers, I get the following error (URLs munged to be able to post):

STARTING AUTO TRANSFERS
2014_12_08_11:51:23 >> Getting Now Playing List from Greg's Office 2 ...
2014_12_08_11:51:23 h-t-t-p-s://192.168.3.143/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0
2014_12_08_11:52:05 NOTE: NPL job completed: 0:00:42
2014_12_08_11:52:05 ---DONE--- job=javaplaylist tivo=Greg's Office 2
2014_12_08_11:52:05 ERROR: jobData check: null
2014_12_08_11:52:05 ERROR: [sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor1.invoke(Unknown Source), sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source), java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobData.check(jobData.java:262), com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobMonitor.monitor(jobMonitor.java:126), com.tivo.kmttg.main.auto.startBatchMode(auto.java:111), com.tivo.kmttg.main.kmttg.main(kmttg.java:131), sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method), sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source), sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source), java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source), org.tanukisoftware.wrapper.WrapperSimpleApp.run(WrapperSimpleApp.java:236), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]

This happens either while looping in GUI or via the service.

I have tried the following to no avail:
- installed from scratch into a root folder (i.e. c:\kmttg)
- Ensured 32bit JVM
- rebooted Tivo, host computer and networking gear in-between

Any help is greatly appreciated !!


----------



## moyekj

gmbuchanan, you have title auto match set with this keyword:
*

That doesn't work. If you want to match all titles then use this title keyword:
.*


----------



## mayeri

I'm curious, which version of VideoReDo do must people use - Plus ($50) or Suite ($96) ?

What does Suite provide that Plus doesn't?


----------



## wuzznuubi

Best way to see the differences in the versions is their own comparison web page http://www.videoredo.com/en/CompareProducts.htm
I use TVSuite


----------



## ThAbtO

mayeri said:


> I'm curious, which version of VideoReDo do must people use - Plus ($50) or Suite ($96) ?
> 
> What does Suite provide that Plus doesn't?


TVSuite has DVD burning options.


----------



## mayeri

wuzznuubi said:


> Best way to see the differences in the versions is their own comparison web page http://www.videoredo.com/en/CompareProducts.htm
> I use TVSuite


I downloaded the trial version of Plus. I see that it can handle most of the tivo downloads, but not those encoded by a few channels as H.264. I presume I need TVSuite for that 

A side question. I'm not an A/V expert - would Suite let me splice a ripped DVD and swap out the audio (music) for one section with audio from another (so same type of encoding) ?


----------



## windracer

I bought TVSuite back in 2007. I want to say that was when it was first released and I was already a Plus (or whatever the basic version was at that time) owner so I got a deal on the upgrade so I went with that for the full MP4/H.264 editing feature.


----------



## wuzznuubi

moyekj said:


> wuzznubi, if TS downloads are troublesome and using PS downloads always works then why not just stick to PS downloads? Especially for series 5 units PS downloads aren't much slower than TS downloads anyway... If you were using series 3 units then perhaps I'd understand.


moyekj, TiVo TS downloads are still troublesome. Just my take on it, but seems the TiVo's can't encrypt to TS streams as well as they do the PS, especially those recordings with a minor glitch. After decoding some of the TiVo TS d/l's, they're jibberish. I have changed my TiVo downloads to PS and the speed diff is minimal with Gen 4 & 5 tivos. You're right, not worth the additional hassle. I have no prob's when capturing streaming TS (mpeg2 & H.264) from the Inet, just from the TiVo's.

P.S. Now I remember why I always put my TiVo's in Standby - If you don't, they'll record the EAS Alerts, even my 4 tuner Roamio while only recording one program at 3AM!!!


----------



## wuzznuubi

mayeri said:


> I downloaded the trial version of Plus. I see that it can handle most of the tivo downloads, but not those encoded by a few channels as H.264. I presume I need TVSuite for that
> 
> A side question. I'm not an A/V expert - would Suite let me splice a ripped DVD and swap out the audio (music) for one section with audio from another (so same type of encoding) ?


You could alway email them and ask for a trial key for their TVSuite v5 to try it out. I don't regret paying for their software and they're continuously updating it and are active in their Forum's and email support.


----------



## lpwcomp

wuzznuubi said:


> moyekj, TiVo TS downloads are still troublesome. Just my take on it, but seems the TiVo's can't encrypt to TS streams as well as they do the PS, especially those recordings with a minor glitch. After decoding some of the TiVo TS d/l's, they're jibberish. I have changed my TiVo downloads to PS and the speed diff is minimal with Gen 4 & 5 tivos. You're right, not worth the additional hassle. I have no prob's when capturing streaming TS (mpeg2 & H.264) from the Inet, just from the TiVo's.


I have never had a d'l get garbled as you describe and I d/l everything in TS. A glitch in the recording causes the d/l to fail at that point and switching to PS has absolutely no effect. Until someone else reports a similar problem, I will continue to believe that you have a flaw in your process somewhere.



wuzznuubi said:


> P.S. Now I remember why I always put my TiVo's in Standby - If you don't, they'll record the EAS Alerts, even my 4 tuner Roamio while only recording one program at 3AM!!!


Precisely why I do the same.


----------



## alexofindy

One issue with downloading PS format. If you ever transfer them back to the Tivo, you lose the ability to see closed captions (at least on a premiere). The captions are still there, but the Tivo won't display them. You have to convert to TS before transferring to the Tivo to see captions.


----------



## moyekj

alexofindy said:


> One issue with downloading PS format. If you ever transfer them back to the Tivo, you lose the ability to see closed captions (at least on a premiere). The captions are still there, but the Tivo won't display them. You have to convert to TS before transferring to the Tivo to see captions.


 Easy enough to deal with by setting ts=on in pyTiVo - it will remux to TS for you on pulls, so no need to do it manually. Also using ts=on means you can pull H.264 encodings without transcoding to mpeg2, so no need to push to get H.264 natively on TiVo.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Easy enough to deal with by setting ts=on in pyTiVo - it will remux to TS for you on pulls, so no need to do it manually. Also using ts=on means you can pull H.264 encodings without transcoding to mpeg2, so no need to push to get H.264 natively on TiVo.


The problem is with a push of a PS or even a decoded mpeg since ts=on has no effect on pushes.


----------



## moyekj

Personally I have no use for pushes anymore (now that H.264 can be pulled) - much prefer pulls if nothing else to avoid the copy protection BS that gets applied to pushes.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Personally I have no use for pushes anymore (now that H.264 can be pulled) - much prefer pulls if nothing else to avoid the copy protection BS that gets applied to pushes.


I've never been a big fan of pushes, but I do use it pretty much every day since it is the only way to get recordings to the TiVo that is not on my LAN. Heck, it's not even in the same county.


----------



## jcthorne

my problem with pulls is that they have to be done one at a time from the tivo menu system on the tv. Doing this remotely via slingbox is tedious at best.

kmttg cannot initiate a pull than I know of. Now there is an idea....


----------



## lpwcomp

jcthorne said:


> my problem with pulls is that they have to be done one at a time from the tivo menu system on the tv. Doing this remotely via slingbox is tedious at best.


For me, there are at least two additional advantages to pull:

You are not dependent on the mind server

It uses the "time" value in the metadata. Therefore, if you have "time" set correctly, it doesn't matter in what order you pull them, episodes will be in the correct order in the group.



jcthorne said:


> kmttg cannot initiate a pull than I know of. Now there is an idea....


The only way it could be done is if kmttg could somehow figure out exactly what remote commands to send. Theoretically possible I suppose but not really practical.


----------



## jcthorne

Under the new tivo mind software, part of what is causing so much trouble with push at the moment, OAD is set to the OAD as stored in the Tivo database. Or whatever database they use for tivo recordings. Not exactely sure how this effects sort order in the display. Its different, as its not in the order they were transferred to the tivo, and push and pull transfers are now grouped together with tivo recordings. It could be sorting by OAD or another date rather than transfer time.


----------



## jcthorne

lpwcomp said:


> You are not dependent on the mind server


This part appears to be changing as a pull now results in a recording on the tivo with more and different metadata than contained in the metadata.txt file. Same as for pushes now. Not at all clear what is going on or where this is headed.


----------



## lpwcomp

jcthorne said:


> Under the new tivo mind software, part of what is causing so much trouble with push at the moment, OAD is set to the OAD as stored in the Tivo database. Or whatever database they use for tivo recordings. Not exactely sure how this effects sort order in the display. Its different, as its not in the order they were transferred to the tivo, and push and pull transfers are now grouped together with tivo recordings. It could be sorting by OAD or another date rather than transfer time.


The TiVo does not and never has sorted by OAD. It sorts by record time. On a push, this is always the time of the transfer. On a pull, it uses the "time" value in the metadata, if present.


----------



## jcthorne

I see. Sorry for all the confusion.


----------



## lpwcomp

jcthorne said:


> This part appears to be changing as a pull now results in a recording on the tivo with more and different metadata than contained in the metadata.txt file. Same as for pushes now. Not at all clear what is going on or where this is headed.


For pulls, it's been that way for 2 or 3 years if the programId was present and recognized by the TiVo.


----------



## jcthorne

lpwcomp said:


> For pulls, it's been that way for 2 or 3 years if the programId was present and recognized by the TiVo.


Seems like they may be headed that way for pushes as well if they can get it working. Seems its not handling the seriesId correctly.


----------



## lew

FWIW--Dolphin browser (Android) works with the kmttg server. It will stream.


----------



## lrhorer

jcthorne said:


> my problem with pulls is that they have to be done one at a time from the tivo menu system on the tv. Doing this remotely via slingbox is tedious at best.


I have a lot more problems than that.

Recoding the videos as h.264 results in a very significant space savings on the server, not to mention a very significant speed boost when pushing back to the TiVo. The latter advantage is unavailable on S3 class TiVos when pulling. It makes a very large difference on a THD, and a significant one on a Series III.

A more important problem is the lack of the ability to sort and filter the content in the NPL. Careful file system management can help a little, but it is a highly static and inflexible means of managing the content. Whenever we sit down to watch a show, I usually ask, "OK, what do we want to watch? A Comedy? Action Film? Western?..." We then browse the agreed upon genre. Anticipating the situation, I could of course create a sub-directory named "Comedy" and put The Producers in it, and then create a sub-directory named "Western" and put Silverado in it. What do I do with Blazing Saddles, though? What if the answer to the question is, "An Audrey Hepburn film", or, "A Hitchcock movie"?

Perhaps the worst problem, however, is simply getting to a film to select it for a pull. Talk about tedious! Assuming one already knows which video one wishes to watch (that's a big if), on my system it frequently takes over two minutes just to get to the video in the list. Except for series / franchise offerings, any time the file name starts with the letter I through S it takes more than 2 minutes to page through the NPL list to find the video. Videos whose names start with A or Z take much less time, of course, but still...


----------



## wco81

Just downloaded this and am kind of overwhelmed by all the features it has.

Mainly interested in transferring recordings to my laptop and iPad for trips.

Was leery of installing Java on my iMac but looks like this has a lot of potential uses for me.

I'm intrigued by the Slingbox capture. I'm considering purchasing a 350 or M1. But the perl scripts which came with the kttmg installation have file names for rec2 rec2a and 350. So are those the only Slingbox models supported?

OS X (10.10.1) already comes with Perl. So I'm unclear on installing the special Perl package as outlined in the Wiki:



> Step 2 - Installing Perl module Crypt::Tea_JS
> You will need to install a special Crypt::Tea_JS module that does not come standard with a Perl installation using the Perl Package Manager that comes with you Perl installation.
> Start Perl Package Manager
> View->All Packages
> Find and click on Crypt-Tea_JS
> Action->Install
> File->Run Marked Actions


As far as I know, there is not a Perl Package Manager for OS X?


----------



## slye

I am getting 403 code it wont download for me the program kmttg 1.1h
[


----------



## BH9244

Greetings, 
Noticed today that many shows which I have SP's for when listed via To Do List in KMTTG appear with the show title only and no episode info yet when I do a search for the same show it returns the episode number and title . Any idea what is going on ?..Thanks as always..


----------



## moyekj

BH9244 said:


> Greetings,
> Noticed today that many shows which I have SP's for when listed via To Do List in KMTTG appear with the show title only and no episode info yet when I do a search for the same show it returns the episode number and title . Any idea what is going on ?..Thanks as always..


To Do data I believe is based on local data vs searches use tivo.com data, so likely your TiVo at the time had incomplete local data.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> To Do data I believe is based on local data vs searches use tivo.com data, so likely your TiVo at the time had incomplete local data.


TiVo is having a problem with the guide data that is being sent to the TiVos. Supposedly will be fixed today.


----------



## moyekj

v1.1i version released. Main change is vrdreview task now launches VideoRedo executable directly instead of via COM script so that other VRD tasks don't interfere with the GUI regardless of VRD version. Consult release_notes Wiki for all details.


----------



## Teeps

moyekj said:


> v1.1i version released. Main change is vrdreview task now launches VideoRedo executable directly instead of via COM script so that other VRD tasks don't interfere with the GUI regardless of VRD version. Consult release_notes Wiki for all details.


kmttg ver h does not find tivos on the network anymore.
I had to manually enter I.P. address.


----------



## moyekj

Teeps said:


> kmttg ver h does not find tivos on the network anymore.
> I had to manually enter I.P. address.


 Nothing changed in that area for a long time now, so any issues there must be related to your local network. Note that kmttg config has option to use old "beacon" method instead of "mdns" to find TiVos you may want to try.


----------



## Teeps

moyekj said:


> Nothing changed in that area for a long time now, so any issues there must be related to your local network. Note that kmttg config has option to use old "beacon" method instead of "mdns" to find TiVos you may want to try.


Thanks for the insight.
I tried the beacon and nothing. Not until I manually entered the I.P. addresses.

Guess I'll continue to poke around the network... thanks again.


----------



## keenanSR

My install is acting wonky also. It will get the NPL but when trying to load up the ToDoList nothing happens, I don't even get any response in the 'output' box at the bottom, it's as if the 'Refresh' button is dead.

Updated to v1.1i and nothing, just an NPL, everything else seems to be dead. Tried both with bonjour on and off, made no difference. I can't even get the channel listing to show up. I notice when it runs the NPL list grab it shows "playlist:50/183 kmttg v1.1i" in the header and that's it, it seems to just stall or hang on 50/183. It loads up all the programs recorded, and I can DL to the computer, but everything else appears non-functional. Very weird.

Also rebooted the TiVo with no change.

Update: Rebooted the router and it seems to be working now although it was working at least for DL'ing and getting the NPL, weird.

Not sure if it as related to this or not.


----------



## mglutz

nooneuknow said:


> It turned out to be that I needed to unselect a few channels that lacked guide data (or typical guide data), or the Premier Search would hang on them.
> 
> I'm slipping, that I didn't sit and wait to see exactly where/when the process aborted with the above errors. I was too focused on the console window.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's related to the newer, larger, graphical, showcase thumbnail-style, pause ads that I seem to be getting an early preview of, due to being on the priority list for the current software. The problem channels were not added-in, but were part of the groups of channels I'd select to speed up the search, by getting rid of the music channel blocks. Since they are sports channels, and I don't watch sports, no loss trimming a few small blocks out of what was left after pruning out the music channels.
> 
> One thing for certain, is whatever inflicted the problem, came from a manual service connection, and didn't resolve with scheduled ones.


I started getting the error below when running season premieres search:
SeasonPremieres - JSONObject["offer"] not found.

Was there a better fix then disabling channels from the search?


----------



## moyekj

mglutz said:


> I started getting the error below when running season premieres search:
> SeasonPremieres - JSONObject["offer"] not found.
> 
> Was there a better fix then disabling channels from the search?


 This error happens when there's missing TiVo server guide information. Last couple of days there's been problems in general with TiVo servers (several threads about spinning wheels, etc.). Currently I'm not able to perform Season Premiere searches for all 12 days (get the above error), but reducing the search scope to 7 days completed OK.


----------



## mglutz

moyekj said:


> This error happens when there's missing TiVo server guide information. Last couple of days there's been problems in general with TiVo servers (several threads about spinning wheels, etc.). Currently I'm not able to perform Season Premiere searches for all 12 days (get the above error), but reducing the search scope to 7 days completed OK.


Thanks. I just tried with a reduced number of days and it worked.


----------



## lpwcomp

Is there any way to get kmmttg to use VRD V4 for all of the VRD steps if I have both V4 & V5 installed? One of the encoding profiles I use (a modified h.264 MKV) results in garbled captions if I use V5.


----------



## ThAbtO

lpwcomp said:


> Is there any way to get kmmttg to use VRD V4 for all of the VRD steps if I have both V4 & V5 installed? One of the encoding profiles I use (a modified h.264 MKV) results in garbled captions if I use V5.


If you have them installed in different folders, you should be able to set it in KMTTG to point to that folder.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Is there any way to get kmmttg to use VRD V4 for all of the VRD steps if I have both V4 & V5 installed? One of the encoding profiles I use (a modified h.264 MKV) results in garbled captions if I use V5.


 The VRD COM scripts explicitly look for V5 version 1st, so there's 2 ways of getting V4 version:
* Uninstall V5 version (easy)
* Edit the kmttg VRDscripts to remove logic looking for V5 1st (not so easy)


----------



## Legacy777

Forgive me if this is discussed somewhere in this 150+ page thread, but I was curious what settings folks use/like for decoding and encoding shows from their TiVO using KMTTG.

Ultimately I want to transfer the shows to my parents TiVo via the web and upload them to their TiVO via pyTivo. So I would like to retain as much quality as possible while reducing the file size as much as I can.

I did a few test encoding runs last night using the KMTTG built-in encoding profiles ff_tivo_hd and hb_tivo_hd. I found that the audio was choppy with these settings, although the video quality was retained.

I then tried using the separate HandBrake program and the "Universal" device preset which knocked the resolution down to 720p. This reduced the file size a bit and didn't have the choppy audio.

Anyway, if you all have any recommended settings you have found work good, I'd appreciate any feedback you may have.

Thanks
Josh


----------



## moyekj

kmttg has Hanbrake profiles as well. For example, try "hb_television". The TiVo ones preserve the AC3 audio while hb_televison will re-encode to AAC.


----------



## ThAbtO

Legacy777 said:


> Forgive me if this is discussed somewhere in this 150+ page thread, but I was curious what settings folks use/like for decoding and encoding shows from their TiVO using KMTTG.
> 
> Ultimately I want to transfer the shows to my parents TiVo via the web and upload them to their TiVO via pyTivo. So I would like to retain as much quality as possible while reducing the file size as much as I can.
> 
> I did a few test encoding runs last night using the KMTTG built-in encoding profiles ff_tivo_hd and hb_tivo_hd. I found that the audio was choppy with these settings, although the video quality was retained.
> 
> I then tried using the separate HandBrake program and the "Universal" device preset which knocked the resolution down to 720p. This reduced the file size a bit and didn't have the choppy audio.
> 
> Anyway, if you all have any recommended settings you have found work good, I'd appreciate any feedback you may have.
> 
> Thanks
> Josh


Basically I do only the Decrypt and QSF for most of my transfers, no encodes as that take a long time and not needed for Tivo transfer-backs.


----------



## Legacy777

moyekj said:


> kmttg has Hanbrake profiles as well. For example, try "hb_television". The TiVo ones preserve the AC3 audio while hb_televison will re-encode to AAC.


Ok, thanks I'll check that one out.


----------



## Legacy777

ThAbtO said:


> Basically I do only the Decrypt and QSF for most of my transfers, no encodes as that take a long time and not needed for Tivo transfer-backs.


That was my original plan, but I'm not sure what would take longer, doing the encoding or transferring a larger file; maybe a test is in order to find out 

Thanks!
Josh


----------



## ThAbtO

Legacy777 said:


> That was my original plan, but I'm not sure what would take longer, doing the encoding or transferring a larger file; maybe a test is in order to find out
> 
> Thanks!
> Josh


I have use the encoding profile ff_iPad and it generally takes about 3 hr/1GB and it outputs to a .MP4. It works to be viewable on the Roku and tablets.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> The VRD COM scripts explicitly look for V5 version 1st, so there's 2 ways of getting V4 version:
> * Uninstall V5 version (easy)
> * Edit the kmttg VRDscripts to remove logic looking for V5 1st (not so easy)


I ended up reporting the problem to the VRD folks and after they examined the examples I sent, they found out that the V5 output had a frame rate of 59.94 vs. 29.97 for the V4 output even though the source was 29.97. Turns out that V5 implemented a frame rate doubler for some resolutions. So I changed the "framerate" setting in the profile from "Automatic" to "No Change" and V5 output framerate is now same as input and captions are OK.

The VRD folks are continuing to investigate because the captions should not be garbled by the doubler.


----------



## Legacy777

moyekj said:


> kmttg has Hanbrake profiles as well. For example, try "hb_television". The TiVo ones preserve the AC3 audio while hb_televison will re-encode to AAC.


The hb_television profile worked very well to keep the quality and reduce file size!

Thanks for the recommendation!
Josh


----------



## Joe Siegler

The answer to this is probably no, but I'm no fool to assume I know everything about the program.

Is there a way with a program sitting on my TiVo that I can change the "keep until" from kmttg? I'd like to bulk change a bunch of programs to "keep until I delete", but I couldn't find a way to do this from kmttg.

If it is possible, can someone let me know? Danke.


----------



## mayeri

Joe Siegler said:


> The answer to this is probably no, but I'm no fool to assume I know everything about the program.
> 
> Is there a way with a program sitting on my TiVo that I can change the "keep until" from kmttg? I'd like to bulk change a bunch of programs to "keep until I delete", but I couldn't find a way to do this from kmttg.
> 
> If it is possible, can someone let me know? Danke.


If that ability doesn't exist yet, may I second that that as well as a one-botton ability to list all the "Going Away Soon" programs would be great additions to kmttg?


----------



## Pittspilot

I have a new install of kmttg on an iMac, OS X Yosemite.

My Roamio is recognized and I get this:

>> Getting Now Playing List from Romeo ...
/usr/bin/curl --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar /tmp/cookie3083104766742561940.tmp --url https://192.168.0.52/TiVoConnect?Co...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output /tmp/NPL5197552528784552920.tmp 
Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from Romeo
Exit code: 56
Check YOUR MAK & IP settings
% Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed

0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
100 31 100 31 0 0 66 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 66

0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0curl: (56) SSLRead() return error -9806
There are currently no queued jobs to save.
No rows selected
No rows selected

If I go and check settings I get the following:

java.lang.NullPointerException
at com.apple.laf.AquaComboBoxUI$1.itemStateChanged(AquaComboBoxUI.java:97)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.fireItemStateChanged(JComboBox.java:1223)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.selectedItemChanged(JComboBox.java:1280)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.contentsChanged(JComboBox.java:1329)
at javax.swing.AbstractListModel.fireContentsChanged(AbstractListModel.java:118)
at javax.swing.DefaultComboBoxModel.setSelectedItem(DefaultComboBoxModel.java:93)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.setSelectedItem(JComboBox.java:576)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.configMain.read(configMain.java:881)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.configMain.display(configMain.java:162)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui$25.actionPerformed(gui.java:1022)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2022)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2346)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(DefaultButtonModel.java:402)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(DefaultButtonModel.java:259)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton.doClick(AbstractButton.java:376)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicMenuItemUI.doClick(BasicMenuItemUI.java:833)
at com.apple.laf.AquaMenuItemUI.doClick(AquaMenuItemUI.java:157)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicMenuItemUI$Handler.mouseReleased(BasicMenuItemUI.java:877)
at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Component.java:6525)
at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(JComponent.java:3321)
at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Component.java:6290)
at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Container.java:2234)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:4881)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2292)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4703)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Container.java:4898)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Container.java:4533)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Container.java:4462)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2278)
at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Window.java:2739)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4703)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:746)
at java.awt.EventQueue.access$400(EventQueue.java:97)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:697)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:691)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:75)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:86)
at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(EventQueue.java:719)
at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(EventQueue.java:717)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:75)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:716)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:201)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:116)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:105)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:101)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:93)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:82)


----------



## moyekj

Switch to Java downloads in config - Yosemite broke curl.


----------



## Pittspilot

moyekj said:


> Switch to Java downloads in config - Yosemite broke curl.


Thanks, trying that now!

Cheers


----------



## singemfrc

The upcoming Tivo update is pretty major, Moy you may want to sign up for priority to get your hands on this in the first group.
What it is - http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/07/tivo-onepass/
Get it first - http://www.tivo.com/priority_20.4.6

This seems like it could cause problems for kmttg until updated.


----------



## moyekj

singemfrc said:


> The upcoming Tivo update is pretty major, Moy you may want to sign up for priority to get your hands on this in the first group.
> What it is - http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/07/tivo-onepass/
> Get it first - http://www.tivo.com/priority_20.4.6
> 
> This seems like it could cause problems for kmttg until updated.


My inclination is exactly the opposite - I want to stay away from the update as long as possible, especially as it may break season pass backups.


----------



## Teeps

singemfrc said:


> The upcoming Tivo update is pretty major, Moy you may want to sign up for priority to get your hands on this in the first group.
> What it is - http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/07/tivo-onepass/
> Get it first - http://www.tivo.com/priority_20.4.6
> This seems like it could cause problems for kmttg until updated.





moyekj said:


> My inclination is exactly the opposite - I want to stay away from the update as long as possible, especially as it may break season pass backups.


I agree with moyekj as well.
It would be nice to have an option to roll back, or delay an update for 30, 60 or 90 days.


----------



## jcthorne

Well since I already signed up for the priority list, and saving season passes are not my number one priority (nice to have but lower on my list than for some). When I get the updates, will be happy to perform any testing moyekj would like to see what is broken and what I can determine to help move things along.

We all know the update in mostly inevitable eventually.

I am hopeful not much will be broken but hope springs eternal.


----------



## singemfrc

As long as I still have the ability to do the most basic thing - download/encode - that's all that's critical; I hope that kmttg is updated to allow recording/managing OnePasses as soon as possible though, even though I don't think I'll use the streaming function too often. I have other resources for that kind of thing. 

This update shows me that I've really become unhealthily dependent on kmttg of late..it's just too dang useful for it's own good.


----------



## lpwcomp

Something else that just occurred to me. The new TiVo app. Will it be downward compatible, able to handle SPs and OnePasses*?



*side note: Since OP refers to "Original Poster", what are we going to use to abbreviate OnePass?


----------



## ThAbtO

lpwcomp said:


> *side note: Since OP refers to "Original Poster", what are we going to use to abbreviate OnePass?


How about "1P?"


----------



## lpwcomp

ThAbtO said:


> How about "1P?"


That'll work as long as you don't accidentally add a P and make people think you're referring to NYPD headquarters.


----------



## jcthorne

ThAbtO said:


> How about "1P?"


Works for me.


----------



## springnet

I have 5 tivo hd xl's that I've buffed up. Using kmttg I can easily get my "Now Playing List" but for the life of me I can't figure out how to get the "To Do List" which I need to export. Are my tivo's too old for this to work? Is there any way I can grab my "to do" lists off my tivos?


----------



## mattack

springnet said:


> I have 5 tivo hd xl's that I've buffed up. Using kmttg I can easily get my "Now Playing List" but for the life of me I can't figure out how to get the "To Do List" which I need to export. Are my tivo's too old for this to work? Is there any way I can grab my "to do" lists off my tivos?


Read the documentation to be sure, but I'm fairly certain that's one of the _many_ advanced things that only work on Premiere and higher..


----------



## moyekj

If you provide your tivo.com username & password in kmttg config-Tivo tab then you get some "Remote" tab functionality for series 3 units, but nowhere near as complete as series 4 or later.


----------



## lpwcomp

springnet said:


> I have 5 tivo hd xl's that I've buffed up. Using kmttg I can easily get my "Now Playing List" but for the life of me I can't figure out how to get the "To Do List" which I need to export. Are my tivo's too old for this to work? Is there any way I can grab my "to do" lists off my tivos?


Do you have your tivo.com user and password in your kmttg "Tivos" settings?



mattack said:


> Read the documentation to be sure, but I'm fairly certain that's one of the _many_ advanced things that only work on Premiere and higher..


For a Series 3, I believe it has to get the To Do list from the TiVo servers, which is why kmttg needs the user ID and password. It definitely works.

Edit: Too late. Guess I shouldn't have actually tested it first. Disadvantage of not being the developer.


----------



## ThAbtO

I would like to suggest that there should be a way to "Remove" entries from the history whether its in the playlists or the ToDo list. Instead of having to go through a rather long auto.history file to find just 1 line.


----------



## smello2

I downloaded "Revenge" (ABC) yesterday with the Decript and Encode checked and delete TiVo file when done and MPP file when done. I imported it not iTunes and watched it last night in an airplane. The audio / video sync was horrible - the audio was several seconds ahead so I had to watch the next scene to see the video that matched the voice I had heard. I then watched another program I had downloaded "Transporter" (TNT) and the audio sync was slightly ahead of the video, enough to be annoying but not as horrible as the first one. What am I doing wrong? I have a TiVo Premier 4 tuner connected with Comcast.


----------



## reneg

smello2 said:


> I downloaded "Revenge" (ABC) yesterday with the Decript and Encode checked and delete TiVo file when done and MPP file when done. I imported it not iTunes and watched it last night in an airplane. The audio / video sync was horrible - the audio was several seconds ahead so I had to watch the next scene to see the video that matched the voice I had heard. I then watched another program I had downloaded "Transporter" (TNT) and the audio sync was slightly ahead of the video, enough to be annoying but not as horrible as the first one. What am I doing wrong? I have a TiVo Premier 4 tuner connected with Comcast.


A good place to start:
Are you running QS Fix task?
What encoding profile are you using? 
If it's a ffmpeg based profile, what version of ffmpeg are you using?


----------



## smello2

Not running QS Fix task. On file settings only have the four Remove's checked.
ff_ipad is encoding profile. Says mpeg4 container, res x+1280 h.264 video, 48kHz/160kbps 2 chan aac audio


----------



## moyekj

As outlined in documentation and tooltips, QS Fix task is pretty much *required* before any further processing of the file such as cutting out commercials and/or encoding to different formats. QS Fix with VideoRedo is the best choice, else ProjectX based QS Fix (the default in kmttg if you don't have VideoRedo) works most of the time.


----------



## wco81

New update to the Tivo iOS app says that you can now download premium channel recordings over the LAN.

Could that mean kmttg could also decrypt those?

Maybe they're going to flag those differently?


----------



## moyekj

The Stream doesn't use TTG protocol for streaming & downloading, it's using MRS, so whatever flags there may be won't be related to TTG.


----------



## wmcbrine

wco81 said:


> Maybe they're going to flag those differently?


I assume that by "premium channel", they actually mean "CCI = 2", and are just trying to explain it in laymen's terms.


----------



## elprice7345

wco81 said:


> New update to the Tivo iOS app says that you can now download premium channel recordings over the LAN.
> 
> Could that mean kmttg could also decrypt those?
> 
> Maybe they're going to flag those differently?


The app update also says: "Due to copy-protection requirements, initiating such download will only be possible from home and the original recording will be deleted from your DVR."


----------



## DarcyM

KMTTG appears to be able back up season passes with the new TiVo update (20.4.6). But I will let someone else be the guinea pig to test restores.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## lpwcomp

DarcyM said:


> KMTTG appears to be able back up season passes with the new TiVo update (20.4.6). But I will let someone else be the guinea pig to test restores.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


The first thing to try would be just creating a new SP.


----------



## DarcyM

lpwcomp said:


> The first thing to try would be just creating a new SP.


Creating a new one works fine

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## moyekj

DarcyM said:


> Creating a new one works fine
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


 Which means restoring should work fine too since a restore creates new SPs. But whether a restore will work with some of the new 1P options included remains to be tested. Personally I don't have any use for the extra options from what I've read so far.


----------



## DarcyM

That is how it should work in theory. However I will let somebody else be the guinea pig to find that out.. lol

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## moyekj

DarcyM said:


> That is how it should work in theory. However I will let somebody else be the guinea pig to find that out.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


 You don't have to delete all 1Ps to try a restore. After backing up you can remove just 1 from your TiVo and then try and restore just that one. The worst that can happen is having to re-create 1 1P manually.


----------



## Pittspilot

I'm getting the following when downloading:

DOWNLOADING /Users/graham/Video/Ready/Along Came Polly (01_07_2015).TiVo ...
http://192.168.0.52:80/download/Along Came Polly.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=66745
java.lang.NullPointerException
at com.apple.laf.AquaComboBoxUI$1.itemStateChanged(AquaComboBoxUI.java:97)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.fireItemStateChanged(JComboBox.java:1223)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.selectedItemChanged(JComboBox.java:1280)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.contentsChanged(JComboBox.java:1329)
at javax.swing.AbstractListModel.fireContentsChanged(AbstractListModel.java:118)
at javax.swing.DefaultComboBoxModel.setSelectedItem(DefaultComboBoxModel.java:93)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.setSelectedItem(JComboBox.java:576)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.configMain.read(configMain.java:881)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.configMain.display(configMain.java:162)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui$25.actionPerformed(gui.java:1022)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2022)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2346)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(DefaultButtonModel.java:402)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(DefaultButtonModel.java:259)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton.doClick(AbstractButton.java:376)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicMenuItemUI.doClick(BasicMenuItemUI.java:833)
at com.apple.laf.AquaMenuItemUI.doClick(AquaMenuItemUI.java:157)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicMenuItemUI$Handler.mouseReleased(BasicMenuItemUI.java:877)
at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Component.java:6525)
at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(JComponent.java:3322)
at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Component.java:6290)
at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Container.java:2234)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:4881)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2292)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4703)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Container.java:4898)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Container.java:4533)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Container.java:4462)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2278)
at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Window.java:2739)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4703)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:751)
at java.awt.EventQueue.access$500(EventQueue.java:97)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:702)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:696)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:75)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:86)
at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(EventQueue.java:724)
at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(EventQueue.java:722)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:75)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:721)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:201)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:116)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:105)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:101)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:93)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:82)

Any help most welcome


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> You don't have to delete all 1Ps to try a restore. After backing up you can remove just 1 from your TiVo and then try and restore just that one. The worst that can happen is having to re-create 1 1P manually.


Just to see what effect the 1P update has had on KMTTG season pass functionality I decided to do some testing.

I used KMTTG to backup my 1Ps to a file. I then deleted one. Then loaded the file and copied that one back to the tivo. I then reloaded and re ordered the SP using KMTTG to put it back in the priority list where it belonged.

All worked as previous. Looking at the 1P on the tivo end, it showed up as a single channel SP with options set as before.

So at least for 1P that do not use the new options, the round trip still works.

Are there other specific expamples you would like me to try?


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> Are there other specific expamples you would like me to try?


 I guess a 1P with streaming options enabled. I expect it should work fine as kmttg backs up the full JSON as is and then restores it as loaded. It's just creating 1P with extra options with kmttg that obviously is not currently possible.


----------



## moyekj

Pittspilot said:


> I'm getting the following when downloading:
> ...
> Any help most welcome


 On a Mac I assume? Under config-Visual make sure that look and feel is set to default.


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> I guess a 1P with streaming options enabled. I expect it should work fine as kmttg backs up the full JSON as is and then restores it as loaded. It's just creating 1P with extra options with kmttg that obviously is not currently possible.


Revised a 1P to add streaming content from Amazon. opened it in KMTTG and it shows as a normal season pass. Saved the passes to the local drive and then deleted the 1P with streaming enabled. Loaded them from drive and copied that pass back to Tivo. Tivo sees it as a recordings only 1P again. Otherwise looks the same WRT KAM and other options.

So it appears they kept most of the protocol the same and only added new data items. Perhaps with the update to the android app, you can eavesdrop on the conversation and determine the new items to add to KMTTG. Hope it turns out this 'easy'. Let me know if anything else I can do to help this along.


----------



## moyekj

For a 1P with streaming enabled can you use 'j' bindkey on the 1P in kmttg SP list? That dumps the data to the message window which you can then copy/paste to here. It will be interesting to see what extra fields are related to streaming.


----------



## jcthorne

Code:


>> RUNNING 'REMOTE Season Pass List' JOB FOR TiVo: Thornolis HT
REMOTE job completed: 0:00:04
---DONE--- job='REMOTE Season Pass List' TiVo=Thornolis HT
{
   "startTimePadding": 0,
   "useOfferEndPadding": false,
   "showStatus": "rerunsAllowed",
   "levelOfDetail": "medium",
   "folderingRules": "seriesOnly",
   "priority": 2518,
   "title": "America's Test Kitchen From Cook's Illustrated",
   "type": "subscription",
   "idSetSource": {
      "channel": {
         "logoIndex": 65558,
         "isDigital": true,
         "channelNumber": "8-1",
         "isReceived": true,
         "isBlocked": false,
         "bitrate": "13122878308352",
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "isKidZone": false,
         "type": "channel",
         "callSign": "KUHTDT",
         "isHidden": false,
         "sourceType": "terrestrial",
         "name": "KUHTDT",
         "channelId": "tivo:ch.9",
         "isFavorite": false,
         "stationId": "tivo:st.7822749"
      },
      "type": "seasonPassSource",
      "collectionId": "tivo:cl.10327616"
   },
   "maxRecordings": 5,
   "useOfferStartPadding": false,
   "__upcoming": ["509073883680037"],
   "endTimePadding": 0,
   "keepBehavior": "fifo",
   "bodyId": "tsn:8460011902CD38E",
   "recordingQuality": "best",
   "subscriptionId": "tivo:sb.579",
   "bodyGeneratesCandidates": true,
   "__priority__": 19
}

Hope this helps. Let us know what you see that is new or interesting from 1P.


----------



## moyekj

Thanks. There's nothing new in there related to streaming options, so if the above 1P does have streaming options enabled then TiVo must have implemented a completely new RPC query for 1P vs SP. And if that's the case I'll have to wait until I have new software (which I really don't want in current state) to investigate further.


----------



## caddyroger

I have been having a problem with a voice delay issue So far this has happen with Flash, Agent Carter and now Castle. Other program are ok. There are about a 1 second delay with the voice. The actors mouth will move then a second second later the voice can be heard.
My set up is like this. A Asus Maximus hero 2 motherboard, 16g of 1866 ram and 3.2 I5 cpu. I am using windows 10 tech preview build 9926, Kmttg v1.1I, And videoredo version 5.1.1.723a. I am using the defaults setting on videoredo.


----------



## moyekj

caddyroger said:


> I have been having a problem with.a sound delay issue So far this has happen with Flash Agent Carter. and now Castle. There are about a 1 second with voice. The actors mouth will move then a second the voice can be heard.
> My set up is like this. A Asus Maximus hero 2 motherboard, 16g of 1866 ram and 3.2 I5 cpu. I am using windows 10 tech preview build 9926, Kmttg v1.1I, And videoredo version 5.1.1.723a. I am using the defaults setting on video redo.


 You didn't say what tasks you are running and which video in that flow is out of sync. You should enable QS Fix no matter what your flow is though.


----------



## caddyroger

moyekj said:


> You didn't say what tasks you are running and which video in that flow is out of sync. You should enable QS Fix no matter what your flow is though.


I believe it more of Videoredo problem..Sorry about this. I'll post in the videoredo help forums. I use kmttg QS fix then use videoredo autoprocessor. The program play ok after using VAP but after the ads cut it will play with the 1 second delay


----------



## fmernyer

I want to download from my tivo onto my machine - windows vista. And I'm prepared to play using vlc (?). What encoding profile do I use and what boxes, if any, do I tic at the top of the screen?

Thanks! I tried searching all over this thread and couldn't come up with a keyword that worked! 

~Dawn


----------



## ThAbtO

fmernyer said:


> I want to download from my tivo onto my machine - windows vista. And I'm prepared to play using vlc (?). What encoding profile do I use and what boxes, if any, do I tic at the top of the screen?
> 
> Thanks! I tried searching all over this thread and couldn't come up with a keyword that worked!
> 
> ~Dawn


Just Decrypt is all you need. Encoding profiles is for converting for most other devices like tablets, phones, etc.

.TiVo are just encrypted .MPG files.


----------



## fmernyer

Whew! Thank you!!


----------



## WingDing71

Hello all,

Newbie here -- having troubles successfully downloading programs, either with Java or Curl. When using Java, my attempts fail with a "Bogus Chunk Size" error. Curl fails as well, those with a "Recieved Problem 2 in the chunky parser" error. I'm guessing I have something improperly configured.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
JW


----------



## lpwcomp

WingDing71 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Newbie here -- having troubles successfully downloading programs, either with Java or Curl. When using Java, my attempts fail with a "Bogus Chunk Size" error. Curl fails as well, those with a "Recieved Problem 2 in the chunky parser" error. I'm guessing I have something improperly configured.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks,
> JW


Is it the actual download step that fails?


----------



## WingDing71

lpwcomp said:


> Is it the actual download step that fails?


Yep, I've tried downloading with the "combine download and tivodecode decrypt" checked and with it unchecked, and I get the errors either way.


----------



## moyekj

Sounds like you may have network issues or may need to reboot your TiVo.


----------



## WingDing71

moyekj said:


> Sounds like you may have network issues or may need to reboot your TiVo.


Thanks, Kevin. I've rebooted once, but I saw elsewhere in this forum that someone had to reboot twice in succession before his problem was solved, so I'll give that a shot.

In the event that the culprit is "network issues", are you suggesting a router problem?


----------



## moyekj

WingDing71 said:


> Thanks, Kevin. I've rebooted once, but I saw elsewhere in this forum that someone had to reboot twice in succession before his problem was solved, so I'll give that a shot.
> 
> In the event that the culprit is "network issues", are you suggesting a router problem?


 Network cables should always be suspected. If you have wireless anywhere in the path then eliminate that temporarily as a test. Basically, make the network connection between TiVo and computer as simple as possible to eliminate as many points of failure as possible. I wouldn't suspect router until everything else has been ruled out, especially if you aren't having issues with other networked equipment.

Another good test is try downloading a show from your TiVo using a browser.


----------



## moyekj

Also make sure you have plenty of disk space where you are downloading to...


----------



## WingDing71

moyekj said:


> Network cables should always be suspected. If you have wireless anywhere in the path then eliminate that temporarily as a test. Basically, make the network connection between TiVo and computer as simple as possible to eliminate as many points of failure as possible. I wouldn't suspect router until everything else has been ruled out, especially if you aren't having issues with other networked equipment.
> 
> Another good test is try downloading a show from your TiVo using a browser.


OK, so after eliminating the wireless factor and then doing a complete reboot of every device involved (TiVo, PC, router), AND after confirming plenty (80GB) of space on the PC, here are my results:

--> One 30-minute show, successfully downloaded through IE (my 3rd choice browser).

--> One 30-minute show, successfully downloaded via kmttg using Java.

These successes came amid many, many failures, all of which occurred at different points throughout the process. Do you suppose that suggests one or more faulty network cables (either from TiVo to router or router to PC, or both)?

For what it's worth, since I'm only trying to download shows to watch on my PC and nothing more complicated than that, I had attempted to use TiVo Desktop before downloading kmttg, and it would "see" my DVR, begin to load the list of shows and then crap out, only to "see" it again five seconds later and repeat the process. This also suggests that my TiVo-to-router network cable could be the culprit, perhaps?


----------



## moyekj

Yes, swap out any network cables in path from PC to TiVo. Also use a different computer if available. Failing all that trying a new router may be needed.


----------



## WingDing71

moyekj said:


> Yes, swap out any network cables in path from PC to TiVo. Also use a different computer if available. Failing all that trying a new router may be needed.


Fantastic, thank you! I was able to get three shows successfully across, though there were at least 100 failures in between. On the road now (hence the dire need to get some entertainment to go) but will try new cables on my return in a few days.

Thanks again!

-JW


----------



## tomhorsley

So I see sourceforge has been kaput all day, will you move to github next? .

I was curious to take a look at the source to see if I could replace the "Record Everything" option the new OnePass update appears to remove. Something I could run in cron every night to explicitly mark duplicate programs to be recorded which the OnePass is neglecting. Does this seem possible?


----------



## moyekj

tomhorsley said:


> I was curious to take a look at the source to see if I could replace the "Record Everything" option the new OnePass update appears to remove. Something I could run in cron every night to explicitly mark duplicate programs to be recorded which the OnePass is neglecting. Does this seem possible?


 So basically you want to use RPC to search for episodic shows by name (with possible filtering by channel) and then schedule individual episodes to record. Yes, it sounds feasible to do. To test it out you can do so manually now using kmttg Remote tab and Search sub-tab.


----------



## jcthorne

you know, just thinking out loud in a public forum but....

Could this idea be extrapolated to provide the now missing additional single channel season pass functionality?

IE have a 1P on the tivo to capture new episodes and set for high priority.

Have KMTTG look through the guide finding other airings and record them (with or without repeats) as lower priority tasks. It could even follow on to the autoresolver moving the conflicts to other tivo boxes in the home.


----------



## dearing

Kevin,
I've just got a chance to use the web server addition after updating my ffmpeg tool (Ubuntu Trusty), and it works GREAT for viewing a show in Chrome on my android phone. I would like to find out if there is already an option to select a show from the My Shows list and instead of playing it in the browser, tell KMTTG to download and possibly encode it on the server so that I can then serve it up over DLNA to my Roku. This way, I could pick on my phone the show I want to watch, wait a few minutes, and then start it on the Roku. If you know of another option for watching tivo-recorded shows on the roku that would be fine too.

Thanks again!


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> you know, just thinking out loud in a public forum but....
> 
> Could this idea be extrapolated to provide the now missing additional single channel season pass functionality?
> 
> IE have a 1P on the tivo to capture new episodes and set for high priority.
> 
> Have KMTTG look through the guide finding other airings and record them (with or without repeats) as lower priority tasks. It could even follow on to the autoresolver moving the conflicts to other tivo boxes in the home.


 The ability to create your own TiVo scheduler has been available since the early reverse engineering of RPC. With advent of 6 tuner units reducing conflicts I didn't find much need for anything beyond my Roamio Pro SP + WL scheduling capabilities. I guess for some now 1P has compromised some of those capabilities, so an external scheduler could be useful, but I'm not inclined to take on such a big project myself. I don't have much time to spend on kmttg or streambaby these days.


----------



## moyekj

dearing said:


> Kevin,
> I've just got a chance to use the web server addition after updating my ffmpeg tool (Ubuntu Trusty), and it works GREAT for viewing a show in Chrome on my android phone. I would like to find out if there is already an option to select a show from the My Shows list and instead of playing it in the browser, tell KMTTG to download and possibly encode it on the server so that I can then serve it up over DLNA to my Roku. This way, I could pick on my phone the show I want to watch, wait a few minutes, and then start it on the Roku. If you know of another option for watching tivo-recorded shows on the roku that would be fine too.
> 
> Thanks again!


 Have you looked at the TiVo plugin for Plex thread?


----------



## innocentfreak

Not sure if it has been discussed here or if it would help you, but apparently the debug menu was left in the current IOS version. Go to settings and scroll to the very bottom. It will probably disappear with the next update so might be worth investigating.


----------



## apedogg

Hello everyone. I am new to Tivo, so I appreciate any advice I can get. I also don't know if there is a better thread for this question, but here it goes: I have a Tivo Roamio OTA, I use KMTTG to decode all the recordings onto my Ubuntu box for XBMC. I just switched from ATSC OTA to a local cable provider that has unencrypted QAM channels. A channel scan picks up the channels fine, but now I do not have guide data. It looks like if I can just remap the scanned channels to the easy setup channels it would work, but I can't figure out how to do that. If I use the TivoWebPlus hack, how do I get the files to the Tivo hard drive? Is there a better way to remap channel lineups? Thanks for any help


----------



## ThAbtO

apedogg said:


> Hello everyone. I am new to Tivo, so I appreciate any advice I can get. I also don't know if there is a better thread for this question, but here it goes: I have a Tivo Roamio OTA, I use KMTTG to decode all the recordings onto my Ubuntu box for XBMC. I just switched from ATSC OTA to a local cable provider that has unencrypted QAM channels. A channel scan picks up the channels fine, but now I do not have guide data. It looks like if I can just remap the scanned channels to the easy setup channels it would work, but I can't figure out how to do that. If I use the TivoWebPlus hack, how do I get the files to the Tivo hard drive? Is there a better way to *remap channel lineups*? Thanks for any help


That is what a cable card is for. However, the OTA does not have a slot.


----------



## apedogg

> That is what a cable card is for. However, the OTA does not have a slot.


 I am not trying to use the device as intended by the manufacturer.


----------



## jcthorne

You will not have guide data for catv channels without a cable card. The OTA has no provisions for a cable card. There is no known way to 'remap' channels manually.


----------



## apedogg

The channel map module in this link is what I was hoping someone has tried or if there is the same functionality built in to kmttg. I can't post links yet so change the pipes to /
web.archive.org|web|20101116153019|http:||tivo.lightn.org|


----------



## apedogg

http://web.archive.org/web/20101116153019/http://tivo.lightn.org/
Here is a link to the source code...
http://www.altepg.com/software/tivo2.5/secondary-payload_1.1/var/hack/TivoWebPlus/modules/ChannelMap.itcl


----------



## lpwcomp

I'm surprised that the OTA Roamio works at all with cable. I thought it didn't have QAM tuners.


----------



## HarperVision

apedogg said:


> Hello everyone. I am new to Tivo, so I appreciate any advice I can get. I also don't know if there is a better thread for this question, but here it goes: I have a Tivo Roamio OTA, I use KMTTG to decode all the recordings onto my Ubuntu box for XBMC. I just switched from ATSC OTA to a local cable provider that has unencrypted QAM channels. A channel scan picks up the channels fine, but now I do not have guide data. It looks like if I can just remap the scanned channels to the easy setup channels it would work, but I can't figure out how to do that. If I use the TivoWebPlus hack, how do I get the files to the Tivo hard drive? Is there a better way to remap channel lineups? Thanks for any help





ThAbtO said:


> That is what a cable card is for. However, the OTA does not have a slot.





apedogg said:


> I am not trying to use the device as intended by the manufacturer.





jcthorne said:


> You will not have guide data for catv channels without a cable card. The OTA has no provisions for a cable card. There is no known way to 'remap' channels manually.


You could use a Tuning Adapter to remap your channels to their proper places. Just ask your cable company for one and tell them it's because you have a TiVo and need it to remap channels to the proper guide channels so your TiVo functions the way it's intended.

Yes, it works. I've done it already.


----------



## jcthorne

HarperVision said:


> You could use a Tuning Adapter to remap your channels to their proper places. Just ask your cable company for one and tell them it's because you have a TiVo and need it to remap channels to the proper guide channels so your TiVo functions the way it's intended.
> 
> Yes, it works. I've done it already.


Interesting that a Tivo OTA supports a tuning adaptor at all. Since this is a work arround to a limitation Tivo set for the box, IE No CATV, don't expect this work around to continue to function past the next update. The OTA is intended for OTA tv only. Seems tivo did not remove quite enough of the Roamio basic programming to have it actually have the limitations intended.

If you want CATV, you really need a Roamio Basic.


----------



## apedogg

The OTA tuner is probably the same as all s5 Tivos and ATSC/QAM is built in. What it doesn't have is a cablecard slot. Or also called a "tuning adapter". I appreciate all of the suggestions, but I'm beginning to think my only option is to hack the OS myself. It would be nice if there was a cheap QAM to QAM remapper, but I have been able to find one. I'm just trying to get the most out of this $50 appliance. HarperVision, have you made it work with the Roamio OTA?


----------



## HarperVision

apedogg said:


> The OTA tuner is probably the same as all s5 Tivos and ATSC/QAM is built in. *What it doesn't have is a cablecard slot. Or also called a "tuning adapter".* I appreciate all of the suggestions, but I'm beginning to think my only option is to hack the OS myself. It would be nice if there was a cheap QAM to QAM remapper, but I have been able to find one. I'm just trying to get the most out of this $50 appliance. HarperVision, have you made it work with the Roamio OTA?


A cablecard is certainly not called a "tuning adapter". They're completely different pieces of gear, but they do work in tandem depending on your cable co. The TA connects to your cable's RF coax line and then via USB to your STB, in this case TiVo.

As I said, yes I did get it to work using a tuning adapter (aka tuning resolver) from Scientific Atlanta/Cisco. Your MSO may use Arris/Motorola though, or none at all if they don't use Switched Digital Video.


----------



## HarperVision

jcthorne said:


> Interesting that a Tivo OTA supports a tuning adaptor at all. Since this is a work arround to a limitation Tivo set for the box, IE No CATV, don't expect this work around to continue to function past the next update. The OTA is intended for OTA tv only. Seems tivo did not remove quite enough of the Roamio basic programming to have it actually have the limitations intended. If you want CATV, you really need a Roamio Basic.


Yeah, and it also has the full cablecard menu in it too, just not the physical connector itself. The female board mounted surface connector is there and so is the trap door panel. All you really need is the male-male adapter pins. I'm fairly certain if you just get one of those and then connect a cablecard that it'll work as a normal Roamio Basic does.

I'm sure the reason they let it go like that is because it would probably cost as much if not more to engineer the lockouts on it than the profits they'd make from selling a basic instead. Then they can also lock you in at $14.99/month with no MSD, annual or lifetime plans. At this point all they're doing is NOT installing the connector and silk screening a green TiVo OTA logo on the front.


----------



## spocko

moyekj said:


> kmttg has Hanbrake profiles as well. For example, try "hb_television". The TiVo ones preserve the AC3 audio while hb_televison will re-encode to AAC.


I just started playing with encoding. Using kmttg v1.1i. Source material is HD MPEG2 recordings from TivoHD, processed with VRD QS Fix.

ff_tivo_hd: retained the original AC3 audio
hb_tivo_hd, hb_tivo_hd_crf: transcoded audio to 2-chan AAC

Editing hb_tivo_hd to repace "-E ac3" with "-E copy" caused it to retain the original AC3 audio. I don't understand why the ac3 option didn't do likewise.


----------



## spocko

Legacy777 said:


> Forgive me if this is discussed somewhere in this 150+ page thread, but I was curious what settings folks use/like for decoding and encoding shows from their TiVO using KMTTG.
> 
> Ultimately I want to transfer the shows to my parents TiVo via the web and upload them to their TiVO via pyTivo. So I would like to retain as much quality as possible while reducing the file size as much as I can.


That's 250+ pages.  I have some related questions also. Where is the best place to discuss encoding questions? Currently it seems like the info and discussion is scattered around in the StreamBaby, PyTivo, and kmttg threads and external sites.

This page is very helpful:
https://code.google.com/p/streambaby/wiki/video_compatibility


----------



## moyekj

For someone that has the 20.4.6 software update an interesting experiment is to use kmttg to try to create 2 SPs for same series on 2 different channels. Since kmttg is using the traditional SP creation method there is a possibility it may still work, but I'm not sure how the 20.4.6 software reacts to doing that. Is it only blocked at the GUI level or is it blocked at a more fundamental database level?


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> For someone that has the 20.4.6 software update an interesting experiment is to use kmttg to try to create 2 SPs for same series on 2 different channels. Since kmttg is using the traditional SP creation method there is a possibility it may still work, but I'm not sure how the 20.4.6 software reacts to doing that. Is it only blocked at the GUI level or is it blocked at a more fundamental database level?


The latter. It replaces the existing 1P.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> The latter. It replaces the existing 1P.


 OK, thanks for trying. So essentially short of writing a whole custom scheduler of our own (big project) the old functionality cannot be restored.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> OK, thanks for trying. So essentially short of writing a whole custom scheduler of our own (big project) the old functionality cannot be restored.


That would be correct.


----------



## wuzznuubi

I know this won't help those of us who upgraded to S5's like the Roamio and Mini, but supposedly if you have an S4 Premiere you can set it to SD Menus and the new 1Pass won't affect you as it uses the old Season Pass, same as S3's. Wish we had a choice, but it seems that as with everything these days in order to get the bug fixes, you have to have the new, unwanted features shoved down your throat.


----------



## Arcady

wuzznuubi said:


> I know this won't help those of us who upgraded to S5's like the Roamio and Mini, but supposedly if you have an S4 Premiere you can set it to SD Menus and the new 1Pass won't affect you as it uses the old Season Pass, same as S3's. Wish we had a choice, but it seems that as with everything these days in order to get the bug fixes, you have to have the new, unwanted features shoved down your throat.


That won't work. The old SD interface might still call it a "season pass" but it will behave like a 1P and only allow one per show.

Maybe the holdup in the Premiere release was fixing the SD interface, either by changing "season pass" to "onepass" or by just finally eliminating the SD interface altogether.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> For someone that has the 20.4.6 software update an interesting experiment is to use kmttg to try to create 2 SPs for same series on 2 different channels. Since kmttg is using the traditional SP creation method there is a possibility it may still work, but I'm not sure how the 20.4.6 software reacts to doing that. Is it only blocked at the GUI level or is it blocked at a more fundamental database level?





lpwcomp said:


> The latter. It replaces the existing 1P.


Now that I have 20.4.6 I started digging into this a little. It actually appears to me like the base RPC operations for 1Ps is still the same as for traditional SPs, the difference is when you use an updated RPC schema version as part of a request there are more SP options available. The schema version discovery was a hail mary attempt (trying random schema version numbers) when I couldn't find any clues about what may have changed, so I'm glad I discovered it. Updating schema version does break some things using the same code I have now, so the challenge may be to discover how to make parameter adjustments to RPC operations to account for schema version change. Also what I haven't tested yet is if updating the schema may then break things for software version prior to 20.4.6 (i.e. series 4 units).

This explains why currently creating SPs with kmttg (even when restored from a previous 1P save) loses any 1P specific options.


----------



## jcthorne

I know you did not want the new version, but I am really glad to hear you got it now and look forward to your discoveries!

I stand ready as a willing test subject....Its about all the help I can offer.


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> I know you did not want the new version, but I am really glad to hear you got it now and look forward to your discoveries!
> 
> I stand ready as a willing test subject....Its about all the help I can offer.


The schema version update does indeed solve the 1P vs SP issue. I created a "Bosch" streaming only 1P, saved it using kmttg, deleted it, then restored it exactly as it was before deleting. So 1P backups can be done. FYI, here's what the JSON dump looks like with the extra streaming options now showing up inside "idSetSource".


Code:


{
   "startTimePadding": 0,
   "useOfferEndPadding": false,
   "showStatus": "firstRunOnly",
   "levelOfDetail": "medium",
   "folderingRules": "seriesOnly",
   "priority": 2571,
   "title": "Bosch",
   "type": "subscription",
   "idSetSource": {
      "startSeasonOrYear": 1,
      "episodeGuideType": "season",
      "consumptionSource": "onDemand",
      "type": "seasonPassSource",
      "collectionId": "tivo:cl.308677558",
      "onDemandAvailability": [{
         "deviceType": "any",
         "latestCreateDate": "2015-02-17 21:33:03",
         "brandingPartnerId": ["tivo:pt.1006011"],
         "type": "onDemandAvailability"
      }],
      "costFilter": "free"
   },
   "maxRecordings": 25,
   "useOfferStartPadding": false,
   "isAdultChannel": false,
   "endTimePadding": 0,
   "isHd": false,
   "hdPreference": "prefer",
   "keepBehavior": "fifo",
   "bodyId": "tsn:840000190xxxxxx",
   "recordingQuality": "best",
   "subscriptionId": "tivo:sb.15000501",
   "bodyGeneratesCandidates": true,
   "__priority__": 72
}

I guess I'll need to update the SP Modify and Create dialogs to make the streaming options available which won't be fun. I'll also have to fix stuff that schema version update breaks.


----------



## wuzznuubi

Arcady said:


> That won't work. The old SD interface might still call it a "season pass" but it will behave like a 1P and only allow one per show.
> 
> Maybe the holdup in the Premiere release was fixing the SD interface, either by changing "season pass" to "onepass" or by just finally eliminating the SD interface altogether.


Has your Premiere updated or were you a beta tester? My Roamio updated, but my Premiere hasn't, so I'm basing it on what TiVo says on it's 1P FAQ webpage about 1P on Premieres where the SD I/F doesn't use 1P, but the HD I/F does. Will find out when I get the update.


> *Is OnePass available to new TiVo DVRs only?*
> OnePass will be available on both the Roamio and Premiere series DVRs. If you have a current Roamio or Premiere, the upgrade will automatically be added to your DVR. TiVo Series2 and Series3 DVRs will not have the OnePass feature, but they will continue to have Season Pass where applicable.
> 
> *How does OnePass work with my Premiere Season Pass?*
> OnePass is available in HD menus only. If you choose the Standard Definition (SD) menus, then, you will see the Season Pass feature.


----------



## jcthorne

My guess is that if a Premiere uses the SD menues, it will indeed see the SP menus. Only seeing those options that were available in SP, not 1P. It will also have the limitations of 1 SP per series as its likely the 1P engine under the hood. So none of the new features but all of the new limitations.

Much like when kmttg tried to create a old style SP on an updated roamio.


----------



## Arcady

The SD interface on the Premiere will still talk about Season Passes, but they will behave like record-only OnePasses. You will get to make one per show, with a specific channel or "all channels" like a OnePass. The underlying database is the same, you just can't edit or create any of the streaming options from the SD menus. If you make a new Season Pass under SD, it will appear as a record-only 1P under HD. If you already have multiple SPs for a show, they will merge into one "all channels" SP after the update.


----------



## moyekj

Looking at the 1P related options more tonight, I think I have a handle on most of them. However, the "Start From" one is rather cumbersome from what I gathered so far:

Start From = "Season 1"
=> "idSetSource": {"episodeGuideType": "season", "startSeasonOrYear": 1}

Start From = "New episodes only"
=> "idSetSource": {"episodeGuideType": "none", "newOnlyDate": "2015-02-21 02:35:07"} // (newOnlyDate value = 1P creation GMT time)

Subsequent choices are "Season 2", "Season 3", etc. depending on how many seasons are available. The setting can be a year instead of a season number as the "startSeasonOrYear" parameter name implies. Apparently some news shows use years instead of season numbers, but I don't think I've seen that before.

So when creating a 1P that includes streaming option you have to somehow search through all user enabled streaming choices to figure out what's available to present all options to the user, something I don't currently know how to do.

So I'm thinking at least for 1st iteration of 1P support through kmttg I'll only have "Season 1" or "New episodes only" as choices for "Start From" option for both 1P creation and modification. Or possibly what I could do is just always also include say Season 2-40 as choices which I guess would cover most cases, but user would then have to figure out what is really valid.


----------



## dlfl

iso_duration was added to pyTivo .txt metadata output files in version v0p8g "by request". I've searched but can't find the motivation for this request. Is there a program that uses this?


----------



## moyekj

dlfl said:


> iso_duration was added to pyTivo .txt metadata output files in version v0p8g "by request". I've searched but can't find the motivation for this request. Is there a program that uses this?


Origination of name was from here:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEdjFOUlN6YkpGSUU/view?usp=sharing

Actual request surfaced from here:
https://code.google.com/p/kmttg/issues/detail?id=158


----------



## moyekj

Would appreciate some help testing a kmttg update that includes One Pass support. Replace your current kmttg.jar with the beta one in this Google Drive zip file:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEdjFOUlN6YkpGSUU/view?usp=sharing

(You can revert back to regular kmttg version using the Help menu once you are done testing if you wish).

Please test both creating and modifying 1Ps.

NOTE: Get in HD and Channel settings are intentionally left out.
NOTE: Intentionally still calling them Season Passes instead of One Passes, at least for now while Premiere units have not been updated yet.

As I mentioned above, for the "Start From" setting I currently don't have built in smarts to detect how many seasons are available for a series, so currently the choices are hard-coded up to Season 40 in the GUI, so it's up to user to use a valid season #.

Also, Search via kmttg currently only searches linear content as I haven't (yet) figured out how to include onDemand content in searches.

EDIT: I had wrong link in original post, so if you downloaded within 15 minutes of my 1st post please re-download.


----------



## dlfl

moyekj said:


> Origination of name was from here:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7289900#post7289900
> 
> Actual request surfaced from here:
> https://code.google.com/p/kmttg/issues/detail?id=158


Thanks, I have a similar question about metadata item isEpisodic as opposed to isEpisode. These are both present in pyTivo metadata .txt files output by kmttg. AFAIK, only isEpisode is used by pyTivo. What is the usage or purpose for isEpisodic? This is mentioned in the release notes for version v0p8b.


----------



## moyekj

dlfl said:


> Thanks, I have a similar question about metadata item isEpisodic as opposed to isEpisode. These are both present in pyTivo metadata .txt files output by kmttg. AFAIK, only isEpisode is used by pyTivo. What is the usage or purpose for isEpisodic? This is mentioned in the release notes for version v0p8b.


 Not sure. TiVo metadata has both. Note that the value of "isEpisode" is actually taken from "isEpisodic" in the TiVo metadata since at least at some point there were cases when one was false while the other was true, but isEpisodic apparently is the correct one.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> Origination of name was from here:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEdjFOUlN6YkpGSUU/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Actual request surfaced from here:
> https://code.google.com/p/kmttg/issues/detail?id=158


I don't know how iso_duration is consumed, but it looks like iso_duration is performed before adcut. After adcut, the value becomes meaningless.


----------



## innocentfreak

Tried setting a season pass for CSI: Cyber and had no issues on my Premieres or Roamio. I haven't tried anything else though.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> Also, Search via kmttg currently only searches linear content as I haven't (yet) figured out how to include onDemand content in searches.


 Looks like I found a way to include onDemand results. Don't know yet if the results returned include all sources or only the services you have enabled, hopefully the latter. So that's more work ahead now trying to integrate these into kmttg searches.


----------



## wuzznuubi

moyekj said:


> Looking at the 1P related options more tonight, I think I have a handle on most of them. However, the "Start From" one is rather cumbersome from what I gathered so far:
> 
> Start From = "Season 1"
> => "idSetSource": {"episodeGuideType": "season", "startSeasonOrYear": 1}
> 
> Start From = "New episodes only"
> => "idSetSource": {"episodeGuideType": "none", "newOnlyDate": "2015-02-21 02:35:07"} // (newOnlyDate value = 1P creation GMT time)
> 
> Subsequent choices are "Season 2", "Season 3", etc. depending on how many seasons are available. The setting can be a year instead of a season number as the "startSeasonOrYear" parameter name implies. Apparently some news shows use years instead of season numbers, but I don't think I've seen that before.
> 
> So when creating a 1P that includes streaming option you have to somehow search through all user enabled streaming choices to figure out what's available to present all options to the user, something I don't currently know how to do.
> 
> So I'm thinking at least for 1st iteration of 1P support through kmttg I'll only have "Season 1" or "New episodes only" as choices for "Start From" option for both 1P creation and modification. Or possibly what I could do is just always also include say Season 2-40 as choices which I guess would cover most cases, but user would then have to figure out what is really valid.


I see the year being used on a 1P I created on my Roamio running v20.4.6. "Modern Marvels" http://www.zap2it.com/tv/modern-marvels/episodes/SH001031150000 is in it's 22nd year, but supposedly TiVo and Tribune Media? don't have the episodic info (Season, Episode) so your choices are 1st YEAR, New Only, or one of the years 1994 to 2014. Also tried an old one that only ran one season and same thing for "Atlas 4D" http://www.zap2it.com/tv/atlas-4d/episodes/SH012350690000 where the choices are 1st YEAR, New only, or 2010. I did a quick check on http://www.zap2it.com/ and they don't have episode info on either show. I then adding streaming to the one passes, but my choices were still limited.

Interesting, once I've enable all providers for streaming and look in the My Shows (NPL) folder for Moden Marvels and select view ALL it says there are 21 Seasons. No Season or Episode numbers, but grouped by YEAR where it counts each YEAR as a Season from 1994 - 2014. Not that I think it's really an episodic show, but it's obviously pulling metadata from all available providers besides Tribune Media?


----------



## wuzznuubi

Thought I'd include some info on an experiment I did after my last post. Running the beta version and captured the json data from the Season Passes tab for the Season Pass created on and via the Roamio. Then I modified it via the Roamio.

Same Season Pass mentioned in last post for "Atlas 4D";
Atlas 4D START FROM: Year 1


Code:


{
   "startTimePadding": 0,
   "useOfferEndPadding": false,
   "showStatus": "rerunsAllowed",
   "levelOfDetail": "medium",
   "folderingRules": "seriesOnly",
   "priority": 2534,
   "title": "Atlas 4D",
   "type": "subscription",
   "idSetSource": {
      "startSeasonOrYear": 1,
      "episodeGuideType": "year",
      "consumptionSource": "all",
      "type": "seasonPassSource",
      "collectionId": "tivo:cl.160299714",
      "costFilter": "any"
   },
   "maxRecordings": 25,
   "useOfferStartPadding": false,
   "isAdultChannel": false,
   "endTimePadding": 60,
   "isHd": false,
   "hdPreference": "always",
   "keepBehavior": "fifo",
   "bodyId": "tsn:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx",
   "recordingQuality": "best",
   "subscriptionId": "tivo:sb.559",
   "bodyGeneratesCandidates": true,
   "__priority__": 34
}

Atlas 4D START FROM: New episodes only


Code:


{
   "startTimePadding": 0,
   "useOfferEndPadding": false,
   "showStatus": "firstRunOnly",
   "levelOfDetail": "medium",
   "folderingRules": "seriesOnly",
   "priority": 2534,
   "title": "Atlas 4D",
   "type": "subscription",
   "idSetSource": {
      "newOnlyDate": "2015-02-23 05:07:18",
      "episodeGuideType": "none",
      "consumptionSource": "all",
      "type": "seasonPassSource",
      "collectionId": "tivo:cl.160299714",
      "costFilter": "any"
   },
   "maxRecordings": 25,
   "useOfferStartPadding": false,
   "isAdultChannel": false,
   "endTimePadding": 60,
   "isHd": false,
   "hdPreference": "always",
   "keepBehavior": "fifo",
   "bodyId": "tsn:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx",
   "recordingQuality": "best",
   "subscriptionId": "tivo:sb.559",
   "bodyGeneratesCandidates": true,
   "__priority__": 34
}

Atlas 4D START FROM: 2010


Code:


{
   "startTimePadding": 0,
   "useOfferEndPadding": false,
   "showStatus": "rerunsAllowed",
   "levelOfDetail": "medium",
   "folderingRules": "seriesOnly",
   "priority": 2534,
   "title": "Atlas 4D",
   "type": "subscription",
   "idSetSource": {
      "startSeasonOrYear": 2010,
      "episodeGuideType": "year",
      "consumptionSource": "all",
      "type": "seasonPassSource",
      "collectionId": "tivo:cl.160299714",
      "costFilter": "any"
   },
   "maxRecordings": 25,
   "useOfferStartPadding": false,
   "isAdultChannel": false,
   "endTimePadding": 60,
   "isHd": false,
   "hdPreference": "always",
   "keepBehavior": "fifo",
   "bodyId": "tsn:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx",
   "recordingQuality": "best",
   "subscriptionId": "tivo:sb.559",
   "bodyGeneratesCandidates": true,
   "__priority__": 34
}


----------



## wuzznuubi

Did the same experiment with "Modern Marvels", creating and editing the 1P on the Roamio.

Modern Marvels START FROM: Year 1


Code:


{
   "startTimePadding": 0,
   "useOfferEndPadding": false,
   "showStatus": "firstRunOnly",
   "levelOfDetail": "medium",
   "folderingRules": "seriesOnly",
   "priority": 2546,
   "title": "Modern Marvels",
   "type": "subscription",
   "idSetSource": {
      "startSeasonOrYear": 1,
      "episodeGuideType": "year",
      "consumptionSource": "all",
      "type": "seasonPassSource",
      "collectionId": "tivo:cl.27187",
      "onDemandAvailability": [{
         "deviceType": "any",
         "latestCreateDate": "2015-02-18 12:34:56",
         "brandingPartnerId": [
            "tivo:pt.3455",
            "tivo:pt.3916",
            "tivo:pt.4576",
            "tivo:pt.1006010"
         ],
         "type": "onDemandAvailability"
      }],
      "costFilter": "any"
   },
   "maxRecordings": 0,
   "useOfferStartPadding": false,
   "isAdultChannel": false,
   "endTimePadding": 60,
   "isHd": true,
   "hdPreference": "always",
   "keepBehavior": "fifo",
   "bodyId": "tsn:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx",
   "recordingQuality": "best",
   "subscriptionId": "tivo:sb.1819",
   "bodyGeneratesCandidates": true,
   "__priority__": 46
}

Modern Marvels START FROM: New episodes only


Code:


{
   "startTimePadding": 0,
   "useOfferEndPadding": false,
   "showStatus": "firstRunOnly",
   "levelOfDetail": "medium",
   "folderingRules": "seriesOnly",
   "priority": 2546,
   "title": "Modern Marvels",
   "type": "subscription",
   "idSetSource": {
      "newOnlyDate": "2015-02-23 05:32:30",
      "episodeGuideType": "none",
      "consumptionSource": "all",
      "type": "seasonPassSource",
      "collectionId": "tivo:cl.27187",
      "costFilter": "any"
   },
   "maxRecordings": 0,
   "useOfferStartPadding": false,
   "isAdultChannel": false,
   "endTimePadding": 60,
   "isHd": true,
   "hdPreference": "always",
   "keepBehavior": "fifo",
   "bodyId": "tsn:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx",
   "recordingQuality": "best",
   "subscriptionId": "tivo:sb.1819",
   "bodyGeneratesCandidates": true,
   "__priority__": 46
}

Modern Marvels START FROM: Year 1994


Code:


{
   "startTimePadding": 0,
   "useOfferEndPadding": false,
   "showStatus": "firstRunOnly",
   "levelOfDetail": "medium",
   "folderingRules": "seriesOnly",
   "priority": 2546,
   "title": "Modern Marvels",
   "type": "subscription",
   "idSetSource": {
      "startSeasonOrYear": 1994,
      "episodeGuideType": "year",
      "consumptionSource": "all",
      "type": "seasonPassSource",
      "collectionId": "tivo:cl.27187",
      "onDemandAvailability": [{
         "deviceType": "any",
         "latestCreateDate": "2015-02-18 12:34:56",
         "brandingPartnerId": [
            "tivo:pt.3455",
            "tivo:pt.3916",
            "tivo:pt.4576",
            "tivo:pt.1006010"
         ],
         "type": "onDemandAvailability"
      }],
      "costFilter": "any"
   },
   "maxRecordings": 0,
   "useOfferStartPadding": false,
   "isAdultChannel": false,
   "endTimePadding": 60,
   "isHd": true,
   "hdPreference": "always",
   "keepBehavior": "fifo",
   "bodyId": "tsn:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx",
   "recordingQuality": "best",
   "subscriptionId": "tivo:sb.1819",
   "bodyGeneratesCandidates": true,
   "__priority__": 46
}

Would like to delete these tests and test creating and editing them from kmttg, but not sure how to find the shows to create the season (1P) passes from kmttg.

P.S.
Noticed => "idSetSource": {"onDemandAvailability": IS NOT included for New episodes only, but is for older episodes available from streaming or on demand sources like my XOD


----------



## moyekj

Challenge is to figure out how to get season/year data for a series. Don't know how to get that info via RPC right now. Using collectionId there must be a way but I haven't discovered it.


----------



## wuzznuubi

moyekj said:


> Challenge is to figure out how to get season/year data for a series. Don't know how to get that info via RPC right now. Using collectionId there must be a way but I haven't discovered it.


Don't know if it helps, but the times I remember seeing that value (collectionId) were in the beta 1P, deleted and 2do... Uphill battle it seems. The image you get for an item in the 2do list has the collection id but there's so many id's, it's hard to keep track of them lately.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> Would appreciate some help testing a kmttg update that includes One Pass support....


I installed the beta version and have not had any adverse effects yet. Created 1P's and modified priority order via kmttg seemed to work as expected.


----------



## wuzznuubi

wuzznuubi said:


> Did the same experiment with "Modern Marvels", creating and editing the 1P on the Roamio.
> 
> Modern Marvels START FROM: Year 1
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> {
> "startTimePadding": 0,
> "useOfferEndPadding": false,
> "showStatus": "firstRunOnly",
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "folderingRules": "seriesOnly",
> "priority": 2546,
> "title": "Modern Marvels",
> "type": "subscription",
> "idSetSource": {
> "startSeasonOrYear": 1,
> "episodeGuideType": "year",
> "consumptionSource": "all",
> "type": "seasonPassSource",
> "collectionId": "tivo:cl.27187",
> "onDemandAvailability": [{
> "deviceType": "any",
> "latestCreateDate": "2015-02-18 12:34:56",
> "brandingPartnerId": [
> "tivo:pt.3455",
> "tivo:pt.3916",
> "tivo:pt.4576",
> "tivo:pt.1006010"
> ],
> "type": "onDemandAvailability"
> }],
> "costFilter": "any"
> },
> "maxRecordings": 0,
> "useOfferStartPadding": false,
> "isAdultChannel": false,
> "endTimePadding": 60,
> "isHd": true,
> "hdPreference": "always",
> "keepBehavior": "fifo",
> "bodyId": "tsn:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx",
> "recordingQuality": "best",
> "subscriptionId": "tivo:sb.1819",
> "bodyGeneratesCandidates": true,
> "__priority__": 46
> }
> 
> Modern Marvels START FROM: New episodes only
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> {
> "startTimePadding": 0,
> "useOfferEndPadding": false,
> "showStatus": "firstRunOnly",
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "folderingRules": "seriesOnly",
> "priority": 2546,
> "title": "Modern Marvels",
> "type": "subscription",
> "idSetSource": {
> "newOnlyDate": "2015-02-23 05:32:30",
> "episodeGuideType": "none",
> "consumptionSource": "all",
> "type": "seasonPassSource",
> "collectionId": "tivo:cl.27187",
> "costFilter": "any"
> },
> "maxRecordings": 0,
> "useOfferStartPadding": false,
> "isAdultChannel": false,
> "endTimePadding": 60,
> "isHd": true,
> "hdPreference": "always",
> "keepBehavior": "fifo",
> "bodyId": "tsn:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx",
> "recordingQuality": "best",
> "subscriptionId": "tivo:sb.1819",
> "bodyGeneratesCandidates": true,
> "__priority__": 46
> }
> 
> Modern Marvels START FROM: Year 1994
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> {
> "startTimePadding": 0,
> "useOfferEndPadding": false,
> "showStatus": "firstRunOnly",
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "folderingRules": "seriesOnly",
> "priority": 2546,
> "title": "Modern Marvels",
> "type": "subscription",
> "idSetSource": {
> "startSeasonOrYear": 1994,
> "episodeGuideType": "year",
> "consumptionSource": "all",
> "type": "seasonPassSource",
> "collectionId": "tivo:cl.27187",
> "onDemandAvailability": [{
> "deviceType": "any",
> "latestCreateDate": "2015-02-18 12:34:56",
> "brandingPartnerId": [
> "tivo:pt.3455",
> "tivo:pt.3916",
> "tivo:pt.4576",
> "tivo:pt.1006010"
> ],
> "type": "onDemandAvailability"
> }],
> "costFilter": "any"
> },
> "maxRecordings": 0,
> "useOfferStartPadding": false,
> "isAdultChannel": false,
> "endTimePadding": 60,
> "isHd": true,
> "hdPreference": "always",
> "keepBehavior": "fifo",
> "bodyId": "tsn:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx",
> "recordingQuality": "best",
> "subscriptionId": "tivo:sb.1819",
> "bodyGeneratesCandidates": true,
> "__priority__": 46
> }
> 
> Would like to delete these tests and test creating and editing them from kmttg, but not sure how to find the shows to create the season (1P) passes from kmttg.
> 
> P.S.
> Noticed => "idSetSource": {"onDemandAvailability": IS NOT included for New episodes only, but is for older episodes available from streaming or on demand sources like my XOD


Deleted the 1P I had for "Modern Marvels"
Using Search in the beta kmttg I found an old episode broadcasting and used kmttg to create a new 1P for "Modern Marvels"
I then used the beta kmttg to EDIT the 1P, changing "Start From" from "Season 1" to "New episodes only" and changing "Record" from "Repeats & first-run" to "First-run only"
Didn't quite work.

Here's the result I got


Code:


{
   "startTimePadding": 0,
   "useOfferEndPadding": false,
   "showStatus": "firstRunOnly",
   "levelOfDetail": "medium",
   "folderingRules": "seriesOnly",
   "priority": 2739,
   "title": "Modern Marvels",
   "type": "subscription",
   "idSetSource": {
      "startSeasonOrYear": 1,
      "channel": {
         "logoIndex": 65775,
         "isDigital": true,
         "channelNumber": "805",
         "isReceived": true,
         "isBlocked": false,
         "bitrate": "10310740082688",
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "isKidZone": false,
         "type": "channel",
         "callSign": "H2HD",
         "isHidden": false,
         "isEntitled": true,
         "sourceType": "cable",
         "name": "H2HD",
         "serviceId": "18755",
         "channelId": "tivo:ch.9",
         "isFavorite": true,
         "stationId": "tivo:st.155645289"
      },
      "episodeGuideType": "none",
      "consumptionSource": "all",
      "type": "seasonPassSource",
      "collectionId": "tivo:cl.27187",
      "costFilter": "any"
   },
   "maxRecordings": 0,
   "useOfferStartPadding": false,
   "isAdultChannel": false,
   "endTimePadding": 60,
   "isHd": true,
   "hdPreference": "prefer",
   "keepBehavior": "fifo",
   "bodyId": "tsn:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx",
   "recordingQuality": "best",
   "subscriptionId": "tivo:sb.108499279",
   "bodyGeneratesCandidates": true,
   "__priority__": 46
}

If someone selects to Record "First-run only" I think you need to 
remove "idSetSource": { "startSeasonOrYear": 1,
and add "idSetSource": { "newOnlyDate": "2015-02-24 03:53:30", <= obviously using current UTC date & time

After going to the Roamio and changing it to record New only, from All Channels in HD only, here's how it looks


Code:


{
   "startTimePadding": 0,
   "useOfferEndPadding": false,
   "showStatus": "firstRunOnly",
   "levelOfDetail": "medium",
   "folderingRules": "seriesOnly",
   "priority": 2739,
   "title": "Modern Marvels",
   "type": "subscription",
   "idSetSource": {
      "newOnlyDate": "2015-02-24 04:04:38",
      "episodeGuideType": "none",
      "consumptionSource": "all",
      "type": "seasonPassSource",
      "collectionId": "tivo:cl.27187",
      "costFilter": "any"
   },
   "maxRecordings": 0,
   "useOfferStartPadding": false,
   "isAdultChannel": false,
   "endTimePadding": 60,
   "isHd": true,
   "hdPreference": "always",
   "keepBehavior": "fifo",
   "bodyId": "tsn:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx",
   "recordingQuality": "best",
   "subscriptionId": "tivo:sb.108499279",
   "bodyGeneratesCandidates": true,
   "__priority__": 46
}


----------



## moyekj

wuzznuubi, I believe kmttg is handling "New episodes only" correctly. After you make an SP change in kmttg you need to refresh all SPs again to get the data from the TiVo again. The JSON data in kmttg will not be updated without doing that. So you should repeat your experiment and make sure to reload SPs in kmttg once you make changes before examining the JSON data again.

I've added capability to include "streaming" content in searches now, so perhaps if desired I can post another beta version of kmttg with that included to try out.


----------



## moyekj

This zip file contains updated beta version of kmttg.jar:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEUmhaQ3NlVE5nRWs/view?usp=sharing

Under Remote->Search there is now a "streaming" boolean that if enabled will include streaming videos for searches. The streaming sources comply with what you have enabled as your video providers in the TiVo settings

NOTE: When creating SPs from streaming sources the SP options still default to "Recordings Only". I didn't have time to correct that yet but it's on my todo list.


----------



## wuzznuubi

moyekj said:


> wuzznuubi, I believe kmttg is handling "New episodes only" correctly. After you make an SP change in kmttg you need to refresh all SPs again to get the data from the TiVo again. The JSON data in kmttg will not be updated without doing that. So you should repeat your experiment and make sure to reload SPs in kmttg once you make changes before examining the JSON data again.
> 
> I've added capability to include "streaming" content in searches now, so perhaps if desired I can post another beta version of kmttg with that included to try out.


I did reload the 1P (SP) list again after I used kmttg to modify it. I've tried it again and get the same result. Create to Start From Season 1 and get new & reruns, then edit to Start From New episodes only and record First-run only.


----------



## wuzznuubi

moyekj said:


> This zip file contains updated beta version of kmttg.jar:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEUmhaQ3NlVE5nRWs/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Under Remote->Search there is now a "streaming" boolean that if enabled will include streaming videos for searches. The streaming sources comply with what you have enabled as your video providers in the TiVo settings
> 
> NOTE: When creating SPs from streaming sources the SP options still default to "Recordings Only". I didn't have time to correct that yet but it's on my todo list.


Awesome!!!
Ran into the following error and figured out that I had to raise the max search hits from 100 to 200 and then it worked since the search returned 115 hits.


Code:


>> RUNNING 'REMOTE Keyword Search' JOB FOR TiVo: RO5
>> Keyword search completed: 'modern marvels' on TiVo: RO5
>> Extended search completed on TiVo: RO5
Refreshing partner names
jobData check: null
[sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor17.invoke(Unknown Source), sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source), java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobData.check(jobData.java:263), com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobMonitor.monitor(jobMonitor.java:126), com.tivo.kmttg.main.kmttg$3.actionPerformed(kmttg.java:108), javax.swing.Timer.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source), javax.swing.Timer$DoPostEvent.run(Unknown Source), java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source), java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source), java.awt.EventQueue.access$500(Unknown Source), java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source), java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source), java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method), java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source), java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source), java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source), java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source), java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source), java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source), java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source), java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)]


----------



## moyekj

wuzznuubi said:


> Awesome!!!
> Ran into the following error and figured out that I had to raise the max search hits from 100 to 200 and then it worked since the search returned 115 hits.


 Thanks. Turns out the problem is more general than that, but I have it fixed. I'll post a new beta version tomorrow sometime along with some more fixes.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> This zip file contains updated beta version of kmttg.jar:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEUmhaQ3NlVE5nRWs/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Under Remote->Search there is now a "streaming" boolean that if enabled will include streaming videos for searches. The streaming sources comply with what you have enabled as your video providers in the TiVo settings
> 
> NOTE: When creating SPs from streaming sources the SP options still default to "Recordings Only". I didn't have time to correct that yet but it's on my todo list.


I love the changes, like that the broadcast results show up in a different folder than the streaming results. On the streaming side, if would be nice to have a filter for free vs pay as well as video providers. With Xfinity VOD, VUDU, and Amazon Instant Video enabled as video providers, I'm getting hundreds of results. Also, the top end Max on search results may be too low.


----------



## moyekj

Looks like I found the "New episodes only" issue. My code was using this format for "newOnlyDate":
yyyy-MM-dd, HH:mm:ss

It should be without the comma:
yyyy-MM-dd HH:mm:ss

So the TiVo was rejecting the setting from kmttg which is why the SP modify wasn't working properly.


----------



## moyekj

New beta version here with "New episodes only" fix and some other fixes and improvements related to SP creation/modification:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdERkZCV2VrOU80dEU/view?usp=sharing


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> I love the changes, like that the broadcast results show up in a different folder than the streaming results. On the streaming side, if would be nice to have a filter for free vs pay as well as video providers. With Xfinity VOD, VUDU, and Amazon Instant Video enabled as video providers, I'm getting hundreds of results. Also, the top end Max on search results may be too low.


 I figured out how to do some filtering based on price and will be adding more options to Search tab (Include free, Include paid, Include VOD).


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> I figured out how to do some filtering based on price and will be adding more options to Search tab (Include free, Include paid, Include VOD).


Great, I look forward to trying it out.


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> Great, I look forward to trying it out.


Here's updated version with the streaming search filters:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEQTZvMDU5UDdGb0k/view?usp=sharing

"Include VOD" option is there since it's one of available filters in the RPC command, but I have no way of testing to see if it works at all, so if someone has VOD via TiVo perhaps you can try it out.

NOTE: When "Include Paid" option is not selected, I was still getting some results back from RPC from Amazon Instant that have a price attached, so the TiVo RPC filter doesn't seem to completely work. To workaround that issue if "Include Paid" is disabled, any titles returned from the search that have a non-zero price attached I filter out.

I still can't find any clue about how to determine season or year ranges for series via RPC, so don't have any solution for giving the correct "Start From" choices.


----------



## wuzznuubi

moyekj said:


> Here's updated version with the streaming search filters:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEQTZvMDU5UDdGb0k/view?usp=sharing
> 
> "Include VOD" option is there since it's one of available filters in the RPC command, but I have no way of testing to see if it works at all, so if someone has VOD via TiVo perhaps you can try it out.
> 
> NOTE: When "Include Paid" option is not selected, I was still getting some results back from RPC from Amazon Instant that have a price attached, so the TiVo RPC filter doesn't seem to completely work. To workaround that issue if "Include Paid" is disabled, any titles returned from the search that have a non-zero price attached I filter out.
> 
> I still can't find any clue about how to determine season or year ranges for series via RPC, so don't have any solution for giving the correct "Start From" choices.


Thanks moyekj.
New beta 5 is overwhelming me at the moment as work has taken over life (personal and other 2Do's). Will hopefully try it this W/E.
Could you explain the logic behind the new options in REMOTE->SEARCH

[] Include streaming
[] Include free content
[] Include paid content
[] Include VOD

I noticed if I didn't check [] Include streaming, the rest are greyed out
I just assumed that [] Include streaming would include the rest???


----------



## moyekj

Include streaming => Include streaming titles in search in addition to linear TV
The rest of settings are all related to fine tuning of streaming matches hence greyed out if streaming disabled. The settings are saved across kmttg sessions so pick the combination you want and no need to re-select next time.


----------



## jcthorne

When kmttg searches and includes streaming options, do the results returned include the programId for the show?

The Tivo is using the Gracenote TMS database for identifying the content across providers. Would be interesting to know if the tivo search is providing a way of obtaining meta data from tivo for shows not yet recorded. programId for movies?


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> When kmttg searches and includes streaming options, do the results returned include the programId for the show?
> 
> The Tivo is using the Gracenote TMS database for identifying the content across providers. Would be interesting to know if the tivo search is providing a way of obtaining meta data from tivo for shows not yet recorded. programId for movies?


 I think programId is only assigned to things that actually record on the TiVo. When you look at ToDo list entries for TV programs that will record on TiVo there is no programId there.

Here's a sample movie entry for a paid Amazon Instant match:
(content and offer IDs on both TiVo and partner side is what I think uniquely identifies an item)


Code:


{
   "partnerContentId": "ZINC-AMAZON#30BBB5B907AD883AD4D922CC0E9487751D3D2CB1",
   "movieYear": 2009,
   "contentId": "tivo:ct.ts.213602371",
   "description": "Without doubt Sherlock Holmes is the most famous detective in print and on film. He has been with us for generations and is constantly remade and retold. He became more widely known than his author, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, and thousands even believe he actually existed as a real man and lived in Baker Street, London. There is another character in the stories that is often neglected and misunderstood and that is Dr. Watson. We take a deep look into the character of Dr. Watson to expose his origin. He may have been more than just a story telling device used to highlight the genius of Watson. Join us as Philip Gardiner and Brian Allen unlock the mysteries of Dr. Watson, the man behind Sherlock Holmes.",
   "partnerOfferId": "4fcb49f3821dff2c4d168b3d6d9868c5f9a19276",
   "levelOfDetail": "medium",
   "title": "Elementary My Dear Watson: The Man Behind Sherlock Holmes",
   "type": "offer",
   "availableStartTime": "1970-01-01 00:00:00",
   "packageType": "tvod",
   "hdtv": false,
   "collectionTitle": "Elementary My Dear Watson: The Man Behind Sherlock Holmes",
   "duration": 3240,
   "price": "USD.399",
   "purchasableFrom": ["dvr"],
   "transportType": "partnerStream",
   "collectionId": "tivo:cl.ts.90575401",
   "contentType": "video",
   "subscribable": false,
   "isAdult": false,
   "image": [{
      "imageId": "tivo:im.ts.61304211",
      "imageUrl": "http://s3.amazonaws.com/zincthumbs/aHR0cDovL2VjeC5pbWFnZXMtYW1hem9uLmNvbS9pbWFnZXMvSS81MXFQc2pDUEJPTC5fU1gzMjBfU1kyNDBfLmpwZw==_o",
      "width": 180,
      "levelOfDetail": "medium",
      "partnerId": "tivo:pt.4547",
      "type": "image",
      "imageType": "moviePoster",
      "height": 240
   }],
   "packageId": "tivo:pk.ts.31",
   "audioLanguage": ["en"],
   "entitlement": "unknowableRentable",
   "transport": [{
      "assetId": "tivo:as.80672791",
      "type": "partnerStreamTransport"
   }],
   "collectionType": "movie",
   "objectIdAndType": "465102100967911",
   "availableEndTime": "2099-12-31 12:00:00",
   "offerId": "tivo:of.ts.92484071",
   "brandingPartnerId": "tivo:pt.1006010",
   "partnerId": "tivo:pt.4547",
   "noGiftCardPurchase": false,
   "mpaaRating": "nr",
   "partnerCollectionId": "ZINC-AMAZON#30BBB5B907AD883AD4D922CC0E9487751D3D2CB1"
}


----------



## jcthorne

The programId is assigned by TMS as the unique identifier. Trouble here is, I don't know the programId for the film "Elementary My Dear Watson: The Man Behind Sherlock Holmes" to know if any of those identifying numbers in the data correspond to to programId.

I need to download the latest kmttg beta and do some testing. Need to go find a few movie programIds that are known and see what pops up from some queries. Something to work on this weekend when I have some time.

How do I get kmttg to output the verbose listing you show above for a search?


----------



## jdwheel1

spocko said:


> Can anyone suggest a good encoding profile for the Nexus 7 (2012)?


I was just browsing the history and it seems no one has replied to the Nexus 7 encoding profile question from spocko.

I am not an expert, but I have been using the following profiles for my old 2012 Nexus 7 and new 2014 Nexus 9 (in 2 different resolutions). I used the mpg4 profiles successfully for 2 years. I added the H264 profiles a few months ago to make more compact recordings for the tighter headroom on the Nexus 9.

I hope these help. If anyone else has profiles, I'd be interested in seeing them to increase my knowledge level.


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> How do I get kmttg to output the verbose listing you show above for a search?


 Select an entry in table and press j or right click and pick corresponding popup menu entry.


----------



## lpwcomp

jcthorne said:


> The programId is assigned by TMS as the unique identifier. Trouble here is, I don't know the programId for the film "Elementary My Dear Watson: The Man Behind Sherlock Holmes" to know if any of those identifying numbers in the data correspond to to programId.


SH017864080000


----------



## jcthorne

lpwcomp said:


> SH017864080000


Thanks. And yes, I see that that number does not appear anywhere in the search response posted. Drats.

Just thinking aloud but wonder if its any different for netflix or VUDO responses?


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> Just thinking aloud but wonder if its any different for netflix or VUDO responses?


 No.


----------



## jcthorne

ok, I am officially out of hair brained ideas. Thanks for humoring me.


----------



## reneg

jcthorne said:


> Thanks. And yes, I see that that number does not appear anywhere in the search response posted. Drats.
> 
> Just thinking aloud but wonder if its any different for netflix or VUDO responses?


Does the ContentSearch Request/Response RPC examples showing epgProvider provide a clue? Perhaps with epg being the Electronic Program Guide? I'm assuming these are only the program ids that the Tivo knows about only.


----------



## lpwcomp

reneg said:


> Does the ContentSearch Request/Response RPC examples showing epgProvider provide a clue? Perhaps with epg being the Electronic Program Guide? I'm assuming these are only the program ids that the Tivo knows about only.


In the examples,

this:


Code:


partnerCollectionId": "epgProvider:cl.SH848764

is the seriesID

and this:


Code:


partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP8487640001

is the programId.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> Here's updated version with the streaming search filters:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEQTZvMDU5UDdGb0k/view?usp=sharing
> 
> "Include VOD" option is there since it's one of available filters in the RPC command, but I have no way of testing to see if it works at all, so if someone has VOD via TiVo perhaps you can try it out.
> 
> NOTE: When "Include Paid" option is not selected, I was still getting some results back from RPC from Amazon Instant that have a price attached, so the TiVo RPC filter doesn't seem to completely work. To workaround that issue if "Include Paid" is disabled, any titles returned from the search that have a non-zero price attached I filter out.
> 
> I still can't find any clue about how to determine season or year ranges for series via RPC, so don't have any solution for giving the correct "Start From" choices.


Playing around with "Game of Thrones" TV series

When the include VOD option is checked on it's own does not return any results. 
When free content is checked on it's own, I get two instances of the "A Day in the Life of Game of Thrones" specials. 
When I check both free content and include VOD, I get all five seasons of GoT in both SD and HD (A HD only filter might be worth adding). 
If I check only paid content, I get both free results from Xfinity VOD and paid results from Vudu & Amazon. 
If I check both paid content and VOD, I get the same results as only checking paid

Here are some sample of display data dumps:
Also, program ids for this series shows up in the data dump.


Code:


"partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP013898090001",

Xfinity VOD displays in search results as - (free) Game of Thrones [101] - Winter is Coming [HD]


Code:


Search: Game of Thrones - Winter Is Coming
Sat 04/16/11 07:00 PM, Duration = 67 mins, season 1 episode 1, originalAirdate: 2011-04-17
A Night's Watch deserter is tracked down; Lord Eddard "Ned" Stark learns that his mentor has died; Viserys Targaryen plots to win back the throne; Robert arrives at Winterfell with his family; Ned prepares to leave for King's Landing.
{
   "subscribable": false,
   "collectionType": "series",
   "partnerCollectionId": "epgProvider:cl.SH01389809",
   "collectionId": "tivo:cl.178045214",
   "partnerId": "tivo:pt.3916",
   "contentType": "video",
   "checksum": "0x0F45C8126CBA83F6379A33F2A3AE7EC8",
   "type": "offer",
   "contentId": "tivo:ct.178044035",
   "title": "Game of Thrones",
   "levelOfDetail": "medium",
   "releaseDate": "2011-04-17 00:00:00",
   "brandingPartnerId": "tivo:pt.3916",
   "drm": {
      "startDate": "9999-01-01 00:00:00",
      "type": "drm"
   },
   "isEpisode": true,
   "transport": [{
      "parentProviderId": "*",
      "vodLocality": "cmcsartl_1200",
      "assetId": "HXHT0000000000559676",
      "providerId": "hbo-hd.com",
      "parentAssetId": "*",
      "type": "vodTransport",
      "trioAssetId": "tivo:as.62653471"
   }],
   "description": "A Night's Watch deserter is tracked down; Lord Eddard \"Ned\" Stark learns that his mentor has died; Viserys Targaryen plots to win back the throne; Robert arrives at Winterfell with his family; Ned prepares to leave for King's Landing.",
   "hdtv": true,
   "isAdult": false,
   "collectionTitle": "Game of Thrones",
   "offerId": "tivo:of.ts.75636981",
   "episodeNum": [1],
   "purchasableFrom": ["dvr"],
   "seasonNumber": 1,
   "image": [
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718540",
         "height": 53,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-70/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 70,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718541",
         "height": 67,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-89/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 89,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718542",
         "height": 70,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-93/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 93,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718543",
         "height": 75,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-100/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 100,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718544",
         "height": 78,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-104/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 104,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718545",
         "height": 89,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-sm/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 119,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718546",
         "height": 90,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-120/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 120,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718547",
         "height": 104,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-med/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 139,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718548",
         "height": 113,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-150/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 150,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718549",
         "height": 125,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-167/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 167,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718550",
         "height": 150,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/hdui-showing/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 200,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718551",
         "height": 150,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-lg/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 200,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718552",
         "height": 180,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-240/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 240,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718553",
         "height": 270,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-270/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 360,
         "type": "image"
      }
   ],
   "objectIdAndType": "465102084120821",
   "episodic": true,
   "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP013898090001",
   "duration": 4017,
   "price": "USD.0",
   "audioLanguage": ["en"],
   "noGiftCardPurchase": false,
   "subtitle": "Winter Is Coming",
   "tvRating": "ma",
   "availableEndTime": "2016-01-01 11:59:00",
   "transportType": "vod",
   "availableStartTime": "2014-04-22 11:00:00",
   "originalAirdate": "2011-04-17",
   "tvAdvisory": [
      "l",
      "s",
      "v"
   ]
}

Xfinity VOD displays in search results as - Game of Thrones [101] - Winter is Coming


Code:


Search: Game of Thrones - Winter Is Coming
Sat 04/16/11 07:00 PM, Duration = 67 mins, season 1 episode 1, originalAirdate: 2011-04-17
A Night's Watch deserter is tracked down; Lord Eddard "Ned" Stark learns that his mentor has died; Viserys Targaryen plots to win back the throne; Robert arrives at Winterfell with his family; Ned prepares to leave for King's Landing.
{
   "subscribable": false,
   "collectionType": "series",
   "partnerCollectionId": "epgProvider:cl.SH01389809",
   "collectionId": "tivo:cl.178045214",
   "partnerId": "tivo:pt.3916",
   "contentType": "video",
   "checksum": "0x7AE27893B4BA25D599AB5E15FAE24068",
   "type": "offer",
   "contentId": "tivo:ct.178044035",
   "title": "Game of Thrones",
   "levelOfDetail": "medium",
   "releaseDate": "2011-04-17 00:00:00",
   "brandingPartnerId": "tivo:pt.3916",
   "drm": {
      "startDate": "9999-01-01 00:00:00",
      "type": "drm"
   },
   "isEpisode": true,
   "transport": [{
      "parentProviderId": "*",
      "vodLocality": "cmcsartl_1200",
      "assetId": "HXST0000000000559676",
      "providerId": "hbo.cdn",
      "parentAssetId": "*",
      "type": "vodTransport",
      "trioAssetId": "tivo:as.64369941"
   }],
   "description": "A Night's Watch deserter is tracked down; Lord Eddard \"Ned\" Stark learns that his mentor has died; Viserys Targaryen plots to win back the throne; Robert arrives at Winterfell with his family; Ned prepares to leave for King's Landing.",
   "hdtv": false,
   "isAdult": false,
   "collectionTitle": "Game of Thrones",
   "offerId": "tivo:of.ts.78185281",
   "episodeNum": [1],
   "purchasableFrom": ["dvr"],
   "seasonNumber": 1,
   "image": [
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718540",
         "height": 53,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-70/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 70,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718541",
         "height": 67,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-89/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 89,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718542",
         "height": 70,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-93/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 93,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718543",
         "height": 75,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-100/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 100,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718544",
         "height": 78,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-104/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 104,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718545",
         "height": 89,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-sm/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 119,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718546",
         "height": 90,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-120/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 120,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718547",
         "height": 104,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-med/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 139,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718548",
         "height": 113,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-150/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 150,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718549",
         "height": 125,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-167/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 167,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718550",
         "height": 150,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/hdui-showing/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 200,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718551",
         "height": 150,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-lg/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 200,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718552",
         "height": 180,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-240/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 240,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718553",
         "height": 270,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-270/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 360,
         "type": "image"
      }
   ],
   "objectIdAndType": "465102086669121",
   "episodic": true,
   "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP013898090001",
   "duration": 4017,
   "audioLanguage": ["en"],
   "noGiftCardPurchase": false,
   "subtitle": "Winter Is Coming",
   "tvRating": "ma",
   "availableEndTime": "2016-01-01 11:59:00",
   "transportType": "vod",
   "availableStartTime": "2014-04-22 11:00:00",
   "originalAirdate": "2011-04-17",
   "tvAdvisory": [
      "l",
      "s",
      "v"
   ]
}

Amazon Instant Video displays in search results as - ($2.99) Game of Thrones [101] - Winter is Coming


Code:


Search: Game of Thrones - Winter Is Coming
Sat 04/16/11 07:00 PM, Duration = 62 mins, season 1 episode 1, originalAirdate: 2011-04-17
A Night's Watch deserter is tracked down; Lord Eddard "Ned" Stark learns that his mentor has died; Viserys Targaryen plots to win back the throne; Robert arrives at Winterfell with his family; Ned prepares to leave for King's Landing.

Search: Game of Thrones - Winter Is Coming
Sat 04/16/11 07:00 PM, Duration = 62 mins, season 1 episode 1, originalAirdate: 2011-04-17
A Night's Watch deserter is tracked down; Lord Eddard "Ned" Stark learns that his mentor has died; Viserys Targaryen plots to win back the throne; Robert arrives at Winterfell with his family; Ned prepares to leave for King's Landing.
{
   "subscribable": false,
   "collectionType": "series",
   "partnerCollectionId": "epgProvider:cl.SH01389809",
   "packageType": "pvod",
   "collectionId": "tivo:cl.178045214",
   "partnerId": "tivo:pt.4547",
   "packageId": "tivo:pk.ts.51",
   "contentType": "video",
   "type": "offer",
   "contentId": "tivo:ct.178044035",
   "title": "Game of Thrones",
   "levelOfDetail": "medium",
   "releaseDate": "2011-04-17 00:00:00",
   "brandingPartnerId": "tivo:pt.1006010",
   "isEpisode": true,
   "transport": [{
      "assetId": "tivo:as.82199841",
      "type": "partnerStreamTransport"
   }],
   "description": "A Night's Watch deserter is tracked down; Lord Eddard \"Ned\" Stark learns that his mentor has died; Viserys Targaryen plots to win back the throne; Robert arrives at Winterfell with his family; Ned prepares to leave for King's Landing.",
   "hdtv": false,
   "isAdult": false,
   "collectionTitle": "Game of Thrones",
   "entitlement": "unknowablePurchasable",
   "offerId": "tivo:of.ts.88199301",
   "episodeNum": [1],
   "purchasableFrom": ["dvr"],
   "seasonNumber": 1,
   "image": [
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718540",
         "height": 53,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-70/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 70,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718541",
         "height": 67,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-89/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 89,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718542",
         "height": 70,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-93/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 93,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718543",
         "height": 75,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-100/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 100,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718544",
         "height": 78,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-104/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 104,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718545",
         "height": 89,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-sm/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 119,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718546",
         "height": 90,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-120/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 120,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718547",
         "height": 104,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-med/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 139,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718548",
         "height": 113,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-150/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 150,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718549",
         "height": 125,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-167/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 167,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718550",
         "height": 150,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/hdui-showing/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 200,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718551",
         "height": 150,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-lg/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 200,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718552",
         "height": 180,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-240/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 240,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718553",
         "height": 270,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-270/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 360,
         "type": "image"
      }
   ],
   "objectIdAndType": "465102096683141",
   "episodic": true,
   "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP013898090001",
   "duration": 3720,
   "price": "USD.299",
   "partnerOfferId": "b9dbcd693070613ba3dc1813f804ffb7a7125f85",
   "audioLanguage": ["en"],
   "noGiftCardPurchase": false,
   "subtitle": "Winter Is Coming",
   "tvRating": "ma",
   "availableEndTime": "2099-12-31 12:00:00",
   "transportType": "partnerStream",
   "availableStartTime": "1970-01-01 00:00:00",
   "originalAirdate": "2011-04-17",
   "tvAdvisory": [
      "l",
      "s",
      "v"
   ]
}

VUDU displays in search results as - ($3.99) Game of Thrones [101] - Winter is Coming [HD]



Code:


Search: Game of Thrones - Winter Is Coming
Sat 04/16/11 07:00 PM, Duration = 62 mins, season 1 episode 1, originalAirdate: 2011-04-17
A Night's Watch deserter is tracked down; Lord Eddard "Ned" Stark learns that his mentor has died; Viserys Targaryen plots to win back the throne; Robert arrives at Winterfell with his family; Ned prepares to leave for King's Landing.
{
   "subscribable": false,
   "collectionType": "series",
   "partnerCollectionId": "epgProvider:cl.SH01389809",
   "packageType": "pvod",
   "collectionId": "tivo:cl.178045214",
   "partnerId": "tivo:pt.4576",
   "packageId": "tivo:pk.ts.51",
   "contentType": "video",
   "type": "offer",
   "contentId": "tivo:ct.178044035",
   "title": "Game of Thrones",
   "levelOfDetail": "medium",
   "releaseDate": "2011-04-17 00:00:00",
   "brandingPartnerId": "tivo:pt.4576",
   "isEpisode": true,
   "transport": [{
      "assetId": "tivo:as.80658251",
      "type": "partnerStreamTransport"
   }],
   "description": "A Night's Watch deserter is tracked down; Lord Eddard \"Ned\" Stark learns that his mentor has died; Viserys Targaryen plots to win back the throne; Robert arrives at Winterfell with his family; Ned prepares to leave for King's Landing.",
   "hdtv": true,
   "isAdult": false,
   "collectionTitle": "Game of Thrones",
   "entitlement": "unknowablePurchasable",
   "offerId": "tivo:of.ts.95844041",
   "episodeNum": [1],
   "purchasableFrom": ["dvr"],
   "seasonNumber": 1,
   "image": [
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718540",
         "height": 53,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-70/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 70,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718541",
         "height": 67,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-89/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 89,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718542",
         "height": 70,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-93/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 93,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718543",
         "height": 75,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-100/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 100,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718544",
         "height": 78,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-104/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 104,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718545",
         "height": 89,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-sm/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 119,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718546",
         "height": 90,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-120/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 120,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718547",
         "height": 104,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-med/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 139,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718548",
         "height": 113,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-150/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 150,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718549",
         "height": 125,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-167/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 167,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718550",
         "height": 150,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/hdui-showing/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 200,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718551",
         "height": 150,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-lg/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 200,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718552",
         "height": 180,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-240/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 240,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718553",
         "height": 270,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-270/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 360,
         "type": "image"
      }
   ],
   "objectIdAndType": "465102104327881",
   "episodic": true,
   "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP013898090001",
   "duration": 3696,
   "price": "USD.399",
   "partnerOfferId": "25215934",
   "audioLanguage": ["en"],
   "noGiftCardPurchase": false,
   "subtitle": "Winter Is Coming",
   "tvRating": "ma",
   "availableEndTime": "2037-11-18 21:00:00",
   "transportType": "partnerStream",
   "availableStartTime": "2014-12-30 08:00:00",
   "originalAirdate": "2011-04-17",
   "tvAdvisory": [
      "l",
      "s",
      "v"
   ]
}


----------



## wuzznuubi

reneg said:


> Playing around with "Game of Thrones" TV series
> 
> When the include VOD option is checked on it's own does not return any results.
> When free content is checked on it's own, I get two instances of the "A Day in the Life of Game of Thrones" specials.
> When I check both free content and include VOD, I get all five seasons of GoT in both SD and HD (A HD only filter might be worth adding).
> If I check only paid content, I get both free results from Xfinity VOD and paid results from Vudu & Amazon.
> If I check both paid content and VOD, I get the same results as only checking paid
> 
> Here are some sample of display data dumps:
> Also, program ids for this series shows up in the data dump.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP013898090001",
> 
> Xfinity VOD displays in search results as - (free) Game of Thrones [101] - Winter is Coming [HD]
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Search: Game of Thrones - Winter Is Coming
> Sat 04/16/11 07:00 PM, Duration = 67 mins, season 1 episode 1, originalAirdate: 2011-04-17
> A Night's Watch deserter is tracked down; Lord Eddard "Ned" Stark learns that his mentor has died; Viserys Targaryen plots to win back the throne; Robert arrives at Winterfell with his family; Ned prepares to leave for King's Landing.
> {
> "subscribable": false,
> "collectionType": "series",
> "partnerCollectionId": "epgProvider:cl.SH01389809",
> "collectionId": "tivo:cl.178045214",
> "partnerId": "tivo:pt.3916",
> "contentType": "video",
> "checksum": "0x0F45C8126CBA83F6379A33F2A3AE7EC8",
> "type": "offer",
> "contentId": "tivo:ct.178044035",
> "title": "Game of Thrones",
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "releaseDate": "2011-04-17 00:00:00",
> "brandingPartnerId": "tivo:pt.3916",
> "drm": {
> "startDate": "9999-01-01 00:00:00",
> "type": "drm"
> },
> "isEpisode": true,
> "transport": [{
> "parentProviderId": "*",
> "vodLocality": "cmcsartl_1200",
> "assetId": "HXHT0000000000559676",
> "providerId": "hbo-hd.com",
> "parentAssetId": "*",
> "type": "vodTransport",
> "trioAssetId": "tivo:as.62653471"
> }],
> "description": "A Night's Watch deserter is tracked down; Lord Eddard \"Ned\" Stark learns that his mentor has died; Viserys Targaryen plots to win back the throne; Robert arrives at Winterfell with his family; Ned prepares to leave for King's Landing.",
> "hdtv": true,
> "isAdult": false,
> "collectionTitle": "Game of Thrones",
> "offerId": "tivo:of.ts.75636981",
> "episodeNum": [1],
> "purchasableFrom": ["dvr"],
> "seasonNumber": 1,
> "image": [
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718540",
> "height": 53,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-70/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 70,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718541",
> "height": 67,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-89/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 89,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718542",
> "height": 70,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-93/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 93,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718543",
> "height": 75,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-100/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 100,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718544",
> "height": 78,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-104/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 104,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718545",
> "height": 89,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-sm/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 119,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718546",
> "height": 90,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-120/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 120,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718547",
> "height": 104,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-med/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 139,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718548",
> "height": 113,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-150/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 150,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718549",
> "height": 125,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-167/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 167,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718550",
> "height": 150,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/hdui-showing/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 200,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718551",
> "height": 150,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-lg/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 200,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718552",
> "height": 180,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-240/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 240,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718553",
> "height": 270,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-270/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 360,
> "type": "image"
> }
> ],
> "objectIdAndType": "465102084120821",
> "episodic": true,
> "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP013898090001",
> "duration": 4017,
> "price": "USD.0",
> "audioLanguage": ["en"],
> "noGiftCardPurchase": false,
> "subtitle": "Winter Is Coming",
> "tvRating": "ma",
> "availableEndTime": "2016-01-01 11:59:00",
> "transportType": "vod",
> "availableStartTime": "2014-04-22 11:00:00",
> "originalAirdate": "2011-04-17",
> "tvAdvisory": [
> "l",
> "s",
> "v"
> ]
> }
> 
> Xfinity VOD displays in search results as - Game of Thrones [101] - Winter is Coming
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Search: Game of Thrones - Winter Is Coming
> Sat 04/16/11 07:00 PM, Duration = 67 mins, season 1 episode 1, originalAirdate: 2011-04-17
> A Night's Watch deserter is tracked down; Lord Eddard "Ned" Stark learns that his mentor has died; Viserys Targaryen plots to win back the throne; Robert arrives at Winterfell with his family; Ned prepares to leave for King's Landing.
> {
> "subscribable": false,
> "collectionType": "series",
> "partnerCollectionId": "epgProvider:cl.SH01389809",
> "collectionId": "tivo:cl.178045214",
> "partnerId": "tivo:pt.3916",
> "contentType": "video",
> "checksum": "0x7AE27893B4BA25D599AB5E15FAE24068",
> "type": "offer",
> "contentId": "tivo:ct.178044035",
> "title": "Game of Thrones",
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "releaseDate": "2011-04-17 00:00:00",
> "brandingPartnerId": "tivo:pt.3916",
> "drm": {
> "startDate": "9999-01-01 00:00:00",
> "type": "drm"
> },
> "isEpisode": true,
> "transport": [{
> "parentProviderId": "*",
> "vodLocality": "cmcsartl_1200",
> "assetId": "HXST0000000000559676",
> "providerId": "hbo.cdn",
> "parentAssetId": "*",
> "type": "vodTransport",
> "trioAssetId": "tivo:as.64369941"
> }],
> "description": "A Night's Watch deserter is tracked down; Lord Eddard \"Ned\" Stark learns that his mentor has died; Viserys Targaryen plots to win back the throne; Robert arrives at Winterfell with his family; Ned prepares to leave for King's Landing.",
> "hdtv": false,
> "isAdult": false,
> "collectionTitle": "Game of Thrones",
> "offerId": "tivo:of.ts.78185281",
> "episodeNum": [1],
> "purchasableFrom": ["dvr"],
> "seasonNumber": 1,
> "image": [
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718540",
> "height": 53,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-70/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 70,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718541",
> "height": 67,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-89/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 89,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718542",
> "height": 70,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-93/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 93,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718543",
> "height": 75,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-100/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 100,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718544",
> "height": 78,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-104/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 104,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718545",
> "height": 89,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-sm/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 119,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718546",
> "height": 90,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-120/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 120,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718547",
> "height": 104,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-med/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 139,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718548",
> "height": 113,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-150/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 150,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718549",
> "height": 125,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-167/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 167,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718550",
> "height": 150,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/hdui-showing/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 200,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718551",
> "height": 150,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-lg/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 200,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718552",
> "height": 180,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-240/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 240,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718553",
> "height": 270,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-270/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 360,
> "type": "image"
> }
> ],
> "objectIdAndType": "465102086669121",
> "episodic": true,
> "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP013898090001",
> "duration": 4017,
> "audioLanguage": ["en"],
> "noGiftCardPurchase": false,
> "subtitle": "Winter Is Coming",
> "tvRating": "ma",
> "availableEndTime": "2016-01-01 11:59:00",
> "transportType": "vod",
> "availableStartTime": "2014-04-22 11:00:00",
> "originalAirdate": "2011-04-17",
> "tvAdvisory": [
> "l",
> "s",
> "v"
> ]
> }
> 
> Amazon Instant Video displays in search results as - ($2.99) Game of Thrones [101] - Winter is Coming
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Search: Game of Thrones - Winter Is Coming
> Sat 04/16/11 07:00 PM, Duration = 62 mins, season 1 episode 1, originalAirdate: 2011-04-17
> A Night's Watch deserter is tracked down; Lord Eddard "Ned" Stark learns that his mentor has died; Viserys Targaryen plots to win back the throne; Robert arrives at Winterfell with his family; Ned prepares to leave for King's Landing.
> 
> Search: Game of Thrones - Winter Is Coming
> Sat 04/16/11 07:00 PM, Duration = 62 mins, season 1 episode 1, originalAirdate: 2011-04-17
> A Night's Watch deserter is tracked down; Lord Eddard "Ned" Stark learns that his mentor has died; Viserys Targaryen plots to win back the throne; Robert arrives at Winterfell with his family; Ned prepares to leave for King's Landing.
> {
> "subscribable": false,
> "collectionType": "series",
> "partnerCollectionId": "epgProvider:cl.SH01389809",
> "packageType": "pvod",
> "collectionId": "tivo:cl.178045214",
> "partnerId": "tivo:pt.4547",
> "packageId": "tivo:pk.ts.51",
> "contentType": "video",
> "type": "offer",
> "contentId": "tivo:ct.178044035",
> "title": "Game of Thrones",
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "releaseDate": "2011-04-17 00:00:00",
> "brandingPartnerId": "tivo:pt.1006010",
> "isEpisode": true,
> "transport": [{
> "assetId": "tivo:as.82199841",
> "type": "partnerStreamTransport"
> }],
> "description": "A Night's Watch deserter is tracked down; Lord Eddard \"Ned\" Stark learns that his mentor has died; Viserys Targaryen plots to win back the throne; Robert arrives at Winterfell with his family; Ned prepares to leave for King's Landing.",
> "hdtv": false,
> "isAdult": false,
> "collectionTitle": "Game of Thrones",
> "entitlement": "unknowablePurchasable",
> "offerId": "tivo:of.ts.88199301",
> "episodeNum": [1],
> "purchasableFrom": ["dvr"],
> "seasonNumber": 1,
> "image": [
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718540",
> "height": 53,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-70/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 70,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718541",
> "height": 67,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-89/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 89,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718542",
> "height": 70,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-93/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 93,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718543",
> "height": 75,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-100/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 100,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718544",
> "height": 78,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-104/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 104,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718545",
> "height": 89,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-sm/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 119,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718546",
> "height": 90,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-120/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 120,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718547",
> "height": 104,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-med/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 139,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718548",
> "height": 113,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-150/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 150,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718549",
> "height": 125,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-167/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 167,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718550",
> "height": 150,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/hdui-showing/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 200,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718551",
> "height": 150,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-lg/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 200,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718552",
> "height": 180,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-240/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 240,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718553",
> "height": 270,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-270/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 360,
> "type": "image"
> }
> ],
> "objectIdAndType": "465102096683141",
> "episodic": true,
> "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP013898090001",
> "duration": 3720,
> "price": "USD.299",
> "partnerOfferId": "b9dbcd693070613ba3dc1813f804ffb7a7125f85",
> "audioLanguage": ["en"],
> "noGiftCardPurchase": false,
> "subtitle": "Winter Is Coming",
> "tvRating": "ma",
> "availableEndTime": "2099-12-31 12:00:00",
> "transportType": "partnerStream",
> "availableStartTime": "1970-01-01 00:00:00",
> "originalAirdate": "2011-04-17",
> "tvAdvisory": [
> "l",
> "s",
> "v"
> ]
> }
> 
> VUDU displays in search results as - ($3.99) Game of Thrones [101] - Winter is Coming [HD]
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Search: Game of Thrones - Winter Is Coming
> Sat 04/16/11 07:00 PM, Duration = 62 mins, season 1 episode 1, originalAirdate: 2011-04-17
> A Night's Watch deserter is tracked down; Lord Eddard "Ned" Stark learns that his mentor has died; Viserys Targaryen plots to win back the throne; Robert arrives at Winterfell with his family; Ned prepares to leave for King's Landing.
> {
> "subscribable": false,
> "collectionType": "series",
> "partnerCollectionId": "epgProvider:cl.SH01389809",
> "packageType": "pvod",
> "collectionId": "tivo:cl.178045214",
> "partnerId": "tivo:pt.4576",
> "packageId": "tivo:pk.ts.51",
> "contentType": "video",
> "type": "offer",
> "contentId": "tivo:ct.178044035",
> "title": "Game of Thrones",
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "releaseDate": "2011-04-17 00:00:00",
> "brandingPartnerId": "tivo:pt.4576",
> "isEpisode": true,
> "transport": [{
> "assetId": "tivo:as.80658251",
> "type": "partnerStreamTransport"
> }],
> "description": "A Night's Watch deserter is tracked down; Lord Eddard \"Ned\" Stark learns that his mentor has died; Viserys Targaryen plots to win back the throne; Robert arrives at Winterfell with his family; Ned prepares to leave for King's Landing.",
> "hdtv": true,
> "isAdult": false,
> "collectionTitle": "Game of Thrones",
> "entitlement": "unknowablePurchasable",
> "offerId": "tivo:of.ts.95844041",
> "episodeNum": [1],
> "purchasableFrom": ["dvr"],
> "seasonNumber": 1,
> "image": [
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718540",
> "height": 53,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-70/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 70,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718541",
> "height": 67,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-89/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 89,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718542",
> "height": 70,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-93/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 93,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718543",
> "height": 75,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-100/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 100,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718544",
> "height": 78,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-104/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 104,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718545",
> "height": 89,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-sm/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 119,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718546",
> "height": 90,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-120/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 120,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718547",
> "height": 104,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-med/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 139,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718548",
> "height": 113,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-150/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 150,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718549",
> "height": 125,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-167/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 167,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718550",
> "height": 150,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/hdui-showing/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 200,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718551",
> "height": 150,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-lg/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 200,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718552",
> "height": 180,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-240/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 240,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1818718553",
> "height": 270,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-270/12/ae/12ae43be606c840968282d748bd5a280.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 360,
> "type": "image"
> }
> ],
> "objectIdAndType": "465102104327881",
> "episodic": true,
> "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP013898090001",
> "duration": 3696,
> "price": "USD.399",
> "partnerOfferId": "25215934",
> "audioLanguage": ["en"],
> "noGiftCardPurchase": false,
> "subtitle": "Winter Is Coming",
> "tvRating": "ma",
> "availableEndTime": "2037-11-18 21:00:00",
> "transportType": "partnerStream",
> "availableStartTime": "2014-12-30 08:00:00",
> "originalAirdate": "2011-04-17",
> "tvAdvisory": [
> "l",
> "s",
> "v"
> ]
> }


Metadata problem.
That's why I got confused and gave up until the weekend.
Do you think that maybe there's more than one episode of Man vs. Wild?
7 seasons, Try searching...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Man_vs._Wild_episodes


----------



## jcthorne

Looks like I gave up too soon. Seems results from Amazon Instant and VUDU both contain programId data. I just looked up a few recently released to video movies and the programIds are available. This is great news as this information has not previously been available for look up unless you had a Gracenote subscription.


----------



## reneg

wuzznuubi said:


> Metadata problem.
> That's why I got confused and gave up until the weekend.
> Do you think that maybe there's more than one episode of Man vs. Wild?
> 7 seasons, Try searching...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Man_vs._Wild_episodes


I got one search result for Man vs Wild and it was on recorded TV, not streaming. This matches what is displayed on my Tivo. For my video providers, there are no streaming episodes available.



Code:


Search: Man vs. Wild - Borneo Jungle
Thu 03/05/15 01:00 AM on 629=DSCHD, Duration = 60 mins, season 6 episode 4, originalAirdate: 2011-03-10
Bear Grylls battles torrential rain, snakes and leeches to survive in the Borneo jungle.
{
   "collectionType": "series",
   "partnerCollectionId": "epgProvider:cl.SH859980",
   "collectionId": "tivo:cl.79680301",
   "hasAudioDescription": false,
   "hasSignLanguage": false,
   "repeat": true,
   "contentType": "video",
   "type": "offer",
   "contentId": "tivo:ct.176538730",
   "startTime": "2015-03-05 07:00:00",
   "title": "Man vs. Wild",
   "levelOfDetail": "medium",
   "totalDuration": 0,
   "releaseDate": "2011-03-10 00:00:00",
   "isEpisode": true,
   "description": "Bear Grylls battles torrential rain, snakes and leeches to survive in the Borneo jungle.",
   "relevance": 1,
   "hdtv": true,
   "isAdult": false,
   "collectionTitle": "Man vs. Wild",
   "offerId": "tivo:of.ctd.107213906.629.cable.2015-03-05-07-00-00.3600",
   "episodeNum": [4],
   "seasonNumber": 6,
   "image": [
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1819057018",
         "height": 53,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-70/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 70,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1819057019",
         "height": 67,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-89/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 89,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1819057020",
         "height": 70,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-93/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 93,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1819057021",
         "height": 75,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-100/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 100,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1819057022",
         "height": 78,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-104/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 104,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1819057023",
         "height": 89,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-sm/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 119,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1819057024",
         "height": 90,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-120/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 120,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1819057025",
         "height": 104,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-med/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 139,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1819057026",
         "height": 113,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-150/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 150,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1819057027",
         "height": 125,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-167/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 167,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1819057028",
         "height": 150,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/hdui-showing/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 200,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1819057029",
         "height": 150,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-lg/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 200,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1819057030",
         "height": 180,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-240/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 240,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "imageId": "tivo:im.1819057031",
         "height": 270,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-270/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 360,
         "type": "image"
      }
   ],
   "objectIdAndType": "216281015617826157",
   "episodic": true,
   "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP8599800160",
   "duration": 3600,
   "internalRating": [{
      "ratingValueId": "tivo:rv.4",
      "ratingTypeId": "tivo:rt.6",
      "type": "internalRating"
   }],
   "price": "USD.0",
   "audioLanguage": ["en"],
   "isProgramBreak": false,
   "isThreeD": false,
   "noGiftCardPurchase": false,
   "subtitled": false,
   "subtitle": "Borneo Jungle",
   "isCatchup": false,
   "tvRating": "pg",
   "channel": {
      "sourceType": "cable",
      "channelId": "tivo:ch.3449",
      "stationId": "tivo:st.107213906",
      "type": "channel",
      "isHdtv": true,
      "isReceived": true,
      "affiliate": "Satellite",
      "levelOfDetail": "medium",
      "logoIndex": 66079,
      "partnerStationId": "epgProvider:st.56905",
      "name": "The Discovery Channel HD",
      "callSign": "DSCHD",
      "isDigital": true,
      "isFavorite": false,
      "channelNumber": "629",
      "entitlementWindowStart": "1970-01-01 00:00:00",
      "entitlementWindowEnd": "9999-12-31 00:00:00",
      "isEntitled": true
   },
   "transportType": "stream",
   "originalAirdate": "2011-03-10"
}


----------



## grimmace92

I searched though the last 20 pages of this thread and saw someone mentioned the option of downloading copyright protected shows with the tivo app but never saw an outcome using kmttg. Has anyone tried using kmttg? The app for me has been buggy. Sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't. Bunch of times it downloads show to my phone but show is greyed out.


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> Select an entry in table and press j or right click and pick corresponding popup menu entry.


Now that kmttg is able to get data for items searched from streaming providers, would it be possible to add a function to the right click menu to output a programname.txt file with the available metadata retrieved? Specifically title, year, description and programId. This could be used by mg3 to add programId to movies.

I have confirmed that pulling a movie to the tivo using the programId obtained from the search results in tivo fully populating the metadata in the my shows listing except for cover art. Not sure what I am missing to get the tivo to display that. Or the ability to group movies in some way with pulls.

This does not work yet with push as the mind server does not yet use programId for pushes. Next update we were told it would.


----------



## lpwcomp

jcthorne said:


> Now that kmttg is able to get data for items searched from streaming providers, would it be possible to add a function to the right click menu to output a programname.txt file with the available metadata retrieved? Specifically title, year, description and programId. This could be used by mg3 to add programId to movies.
> 
> I have confirmed that pulling a movie to the tivo using the programId obtained from the search results in tivo fully populating the metadata in the my shows listing except for cover art. Not sure what I am missing to get the tivo to display that. Or the ability to group movies in some way with pulls.
> 
> This does not work yet with push as the mind server does not yet use programId for pushes. Next update we were told it would.


AFAICT, it doesn't always work even on a pull.


----------



## reneg

jcthorne said:


> Now that kmttg is able to get data for items searched from streaming providers, would it be possible to add a function to the right click menu to output a programname.txt file with the available metadata retrieved?


When I was cutting and pasting data items from the 'j' command, I was thinking the same thing that it would be nice if kmttg could dump all the search results to a file.


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> Now that kmttg is able to get data for items searched from streaming providers, would it be possible to add a function to the right click menu to output a programname.txt file with the available metadata retrieved? Specifically title, year, description and programId. This could be used by mg3 to add programId to movies.


 Would be far more effective to have mg3 build in RPC functionality directly.
The "poor man's" version of what you want can be accomplished by using Ctrl-L to clear the current messages, then press j to dump the data to message window, then press Ctrl-M to save messages to kmttg.log. (Then you will need to manually copy/rename kmttg.log appropriately).


----------



## dlfl

moyekj said:


> Would be far more effective to have mg3 build in RPC functionality directly. .......


I agree. The idea of having kmttg create the file was motivated by the fact that I have only a TiVo HD so would not be able to test RPC calls during program development. RPC searches are only supported by 20.xx Tivo software, correct?


----------



## moyekj

dlfl said:


> RPC searches are only supported by 20.xx Tivo software, correct?


Not necessarily. It may be possible to run RPC searches via middlemind.tivo.com instead of through a series 4 or later TiVo. (This is how some limited "Remote" tab functionality is currently available in kmttg for series 3 units, for example getting Season Pass list when you provide your tivo.com login and password).


----------



## reneg

Ran across the following error on Beta 5 drop when searching on streaming data. Don't know if it's a kmttg error or bad guide data. Returns no errors (or data) recordings only.



Code:


>> RUNNING 'REMOTE Keyword Search' JOB FOR TiVo: Living Room
>> Keyword search completed: 'american horror story' on TiVo: Living Room
RPC error response:
{
   "text": "MindRpc packet is too large: headers=145 body=764771.",
   "code": "internalError",
   "type": "error"
}
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.extendedSearch(Remote.java:1908)
	at com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.searchKeywords(Remote.java:1652)
	at com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:93)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## wuzznuubi

reneg said:


> I got one search result for Man vs Wild and it was on recorded TV, not streaming. This matches what is displayed on my Tivo. For my video providers, there are no streaming episodes available.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Search: Man vs. Wild - Borneo Jungle
> Thu 03/05/15 01:00 AM on 629=DSCHD, Duration = 60 mins, season 6 episode 4, originalAirdate: 2011-03-10
> Bear Grylls battles torrential rain, snakes and leeches to survive in the Borneo jungle.
> {
> "collectionType": "series",
> "partnerCollectionId": "epgProvider:cl.SH859980",
> "collectionId": "tivo:cl.79680301",
> "hasAudioDescription": false,
> "hasSignLanguage": false,
> "repeat": true,
> "contentType": "video",
> "type": "offer",
> "contentId": "tivo:ct.176538730",
> "startTime": "2015-03-05 07:00:00",
> "title": "Man vs. Wild",
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "totalDuration": 0,
> "releaseDate": "2011-03-10 00:00:00",
> "isEpisode": true,
> "description": "Bear Grylls battles torrential rain, snakes and leeches to survive in the Borneo jungle.",
> "relevance": 1,
> "hdtv": true,
> "isAdult": false,
> "collectionTitle": "Man vs. Wild",
> "offerId": "tivo:of.ctd.107213906.629.cable.2015-03-05-07-00-00.3600",
> "episodeNum": [4],
> "seasonNumber": 6,
> "image": [
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1819057018",
> "height": 53,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-70/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 70,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1819057019",
> "height": 67,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-89/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 89,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1819057020",
> "height": 70,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-93/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 93,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1819057021",
> "height": 75,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-100/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 100,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1819057022",
> "height": 78,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-104/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 104,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1819057023",
> "height": 89,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-sm/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 119,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1819057024",
> "height": 90,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-120/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 120,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1819057025",
> "height": 104,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-med/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 139,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1819057026",
> "height": 113,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-150/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 150,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1819057027",
> "height": 125,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-167/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 167,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1819057028",
> "height": 150,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/hdui-showing/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 200,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1819057029",
> "height": 150,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-lg/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 200,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1819057030",
> "height": 180,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-240/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 240,
> "type": "image"
> },
> {
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "imageId": "tivo:im.1819057031",
> "height": 270,
> "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-270/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",
> "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
> "width": 360,
> "type": "image"
> }
> ],
> "objectIdAndType": "216281015617826157",
> "episodic": true,
> "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP8599800160",
> "duration": 3600,
> "internalRating": [{
> "ratingValueId": "tivo:rv.4",
> "ratingTypeId": "tivo:rt.6",
> "type": "internalRating"
> }],
> "price": "USD.0",
> "audioLanguage": ["en"],
> "isProgramBreak": false,
> "isThreeD": false,
> "noGiftCardPurchase": false,
> "subtitled": false,
> "subtitle": "Borneo Jungle",
> "isCatchup": false,
> "tvRating": "pg",
> "channel": {
> "sourceType": "cable",
> "channelId": "tivo:ch.3449",
> "stationId": "tivo:st.107213906",
> "type": "channel",
> "isHdtv": true,
> "isReceived": true,
> "affiliate": "Satellite",
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "logoIndex": 66079,
> "partnerStationId": "epgProvider:st.56905",
> "name": "The Discovery Channel HD",
> "callSign": "DSCHD",
> "isDigital": true,
> "isFavorite": false,
> "channelNumber": "629",
> "entitlementWindowStart": "1970-01-01 00:00:00",
> "entitlementWindowEnd": "9999-12-31 00:00:00",
> "isEntitled": true
> },
> "transportType": "stream",
> "originalAirdate": "2011-03-10"
> }


Guess I should have worded it "LACK" of metadata.
Normally on the TiVo if you see a show in the Guide you can select "Explore This Show" -> Episodes to get a list of all the episodes. That's no longer working for this show. Had also gone to zap2it where I would usually get the same info on the episodes and it was no longer there. Just checked now and appears it's now in zap2it, but not on the TiVo. Guess they're reloading/refreshing the data?


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> Ran across the following error on Beta 5 drop when searching on streaming data. Don't know if it's a kmttg error or bad guide data. Returns no errors (or data) recordings only.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> >> RUNNING 'REMOTE Keyword Search' JOB FOR TiVo: Living Room
> >> Keyword search completed: 'american horror story' on TiVo: Living Room
> RPC error response:
> {
> "text": "MindRpc packet is too large: headers=145 body=764771.",
> "code": "internalError",
> "type": "error"
> }
> java.lang.NullPointerException
> at com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.extendedSearch(Remote.java:1908)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.searchKeywords(Remote.java:1652)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:93)
> at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


 OK, thanks. I reduced the count per query to 25 instead of 50 and also added checking to avoid the stack trace in case of error like the above. I also fixed things up to never exceed the max setting as could happen in beta 5.


----------



## moyekj

I'm seeing cases if I search for a very generic keyword such as "boat" that TYPE=webVideo entries are returned, which is fine. But the odd thing is they have partner IDs such as "tivo : pt.3158" which are not part of partner ID query results. I guess I can just leave it as is even though it looks a little strange to see these partner ID #s in CHANNEL column instead of the actual Partner's name.


----------



## moyekj

I decided to see what would happen if I used "Record" button in kmttg on one of the webVideo entries just for kicks. It actually worked to add to ToDo list and in about a minute the video was downloaded (blue button on the Roamio). That was quite a surprise!

Not surprisingly, trying same thing on a Netflix title resulted in an RPC error message. So I don't know how to add streaming movie titles to My Shows via RPC.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> I decided to see what would happen if I used "Record" button in kmttg on one of the webVideo entries just for kicks. It actually worked to add to ToDo list and in about a minute the video was downloaded (blue button on the Roamio). That was quite a surprise!
> 
> Not surprisingly, trying same thing on a Netflix title resulted in an RPC error message. So I don't know how to add streaming movie titles to My Shows via RPC.


I have a OnePass to "This Week in Tech" and new episodes show up on my Tivo on Monday mornings. Searching on "This week in tech" returns channel tivo: pt:3609. I guess Tivo is the video provider linking the RSS video feeds in their database. Tivo's web video page: https://www.tivo.com/tivo-tco/go.do?def=tco.webvideos.page



Code:


Search: This Week in Tech (Video-HD) - TWiT 498: Superfishy
Sun 02/22/15 06:00 PM, Duration = 131 mins, originalAirdate: 2015-02-23
Apple car rumors, Superfish fiasco, Komodia, and more.
{
   "collectionType": "webVideo",
   "partnerCollectionId": "rss_0xA6818CCF6D35048BFA49B04D347EB4612D380FE5",
   "collectionId": "tivo:cl.ts.91451871",
   "partnerId": "tivo:pt.3609",
   "image": [{
      "levelOfDetail": "medium",
      "imageId": "tivo:im.ts.63510231",
      "height": 1400,
      "imageUrl": "http://twit.cachefly.net/coverart/twit/twit1400videohd.jpg",
      "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
      "width": 1400,
      "partnerId": "tivo:pt.3609",
      "type": "image"
   }],
   "contentType": "video",
   "type": "offer",
   "objectIdAndType": "465102109606711",
   "contentId": "tivo:ct.ts.232744331",
   "title": "This Week in Tech (Video-HD)",
   "partnerContentId": "rss_0xC6E5B33BA7EB6DA180EC283692CB52D6380FA4AB",
   "duration": 7877,
   "levelOfDetail": "medium",
   "releaseDate": "2015-02-23 00:00:00",
   "partnerOfferId": "rss_0xC6E5B33BA7EB6DA180EC283692CB52D6380FA4AB",
   "transport": [{
      "assetId": "tivo:as.85318161",
      "encodingType": "avcL41MP4",
      "type": "cdsTransport"
   }],
   "description": "Apple car rumors, Superfish fiasco, Komodia, and more.",
   "noGiftCardPurchase": false,
   "subtitle": "TWiT 498: Superfishy",
   "hdtv": true,
   "collectionTitle": "This Week in Tech (Video-HD)",
   "transportType": "cds",
   "originalAirdate": "2015-02-23",
   "offerId": "tivo:of.ts.101122871"
}


----------



## dlfl

moyekj said:


> Not necessarily. It may be possible to run RPC searches via middlemind.tivo.com instead of through a series 4 or later TiVo. (This is how some limited "Remote" tab functionality is currently available in kmttg for series 3 units, for example getting Season Pass list when you provide your tivo.com login and password).


I started looking at the kmttg code, trying to understand the middlemind RPC stuff you mention. I found the class Remote constructor in Remote.java that uses the middlemind host. I assumed that constructor would be used somewhere in the code that gets the series 3 Season Pass info using the "Remote" tab functionality. However I'm stuck since I can't find where that constructor is called. Could you provide a hint or two to get me looking in the right place(s)?

Also, I know about the "TiVo MindRPC Community Documentation" at:
https://docs.google.com/document/pu...jANGT5xM00VzmzybZ4u8yDE8&pli=1#h.fvoi9e21tmht
which apparently was generated in conjunction with the "Discovering the iPad interface thread" and I've scanned that thread. Do these plus the kmttg code comprise the most useful available documentation for these RPC calls?

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## moyekj

dlfl said:


> I started looking at the kmttg code, trying to understand the middlemind RPC stuff you mention. I found the class Remote constructor in Remote.java that uses the middlemind host. I assumed that constructor would be used somewhere in the code that gets the series 3 Season Pass info using the "Remote" tab functionality. However I'm stuck since I can't find where that constructor is called. Could you provide a hint or two to get me looking in the right place(s)?
> 
> Also, I know about the "TiVo MindRPC Community Documentation" at:
> https://docs.google.com/document/pu...jANGT5xM00VzmzybZ4u8yDE8&pli=1#h.fvoi9e21tmht
> which apparently was generated in conjunction with the "Discovering the iPad interface thread" and I've scanned that thread. Do these plus the kmttg code comprise the most useful available documentation for these RPC calls?
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.


 Find in attached zip file a very crude python script skeleton example of what you want to do using middlemind.tivo.com.


----------



## dlfl

moyekj said:


> Find in attached zip file a very crude python script skeleton example of what you want to do using middlemind.tivo.com.


Thanks. Worked fine!


----------



## moyekj

Version 1.1j released with support for One Pass options and Remote->Search enhancements to be able to include streaming sources.
Consult release_notes Wiki for details.

The One Pass and streaming support is far from perfect since I was not able to discover certain things using reverse engineering, but it's a step in the right direction if nothing else.
NOTE: If you want Season Pass backups to preserve all One Pass related options you must update to this version.


----------



## singemfrc

Thanks for your hard work and time, you have no idea how much it's appreciated!


----------



## ggieseke

singemfrc said:


> Thanks for your hard work and time, you have no idea how much it's appreciated!


+1


----------



## philhu

moyekj said:


> Version 1.1j released with support for One Pass options and Remote->Search enhancements to be able to include streaming sources.
> Consult release_notes Wiki for details.
> 
> The One Pass and streaming support is far from perfect since I was not able to discover certain things using reverse engineering, but it's a step in the right direction if nothing else.
> NOTE: If you want Season Pass backups to preserve all One Pass related options you must update to this version.


Ok, I forgot kmttg can backup season passses and restore them to a new tivo. But looking around, I do not see how it is done? I must be missing something obvious, and I am moving a premiere to a roamio next week.

Also, can kmttg put the files onto a new tivo too, like the 'mount and autotransfer' Tivo Desktop has?


----------



## jcthorne

singemfrc said:


> Thanks for your hard work and time, you have no idea how much it's appreciated!


:up:


----------



## bicker

How do I change a Season Pass for any channel so that it only records from a specific channel?


----------



## moyekj

philhu said:


> Ok, I forgot kmttg can backup season passses and restore them to a new tivo. But looking around, I do not see how it is done? I must be missing something obvious, and I am moving a premiere to a roamio next week.


 http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/remote_season_passes



> Also, can kmttg put the files onto a new tivo too, like the 'mount and autotransfer' Tivo Desktop has?


 No.


----------



## moyekj

singemfrc said:


> Thanks for your hard work and time, you have no idea how much it's appreciated!


 Thanks. It may not seem like much but latest changes took many, many hours of discovery/implementation.


----------



## moyekj

bicker said:


> How do I change a Season Pass for any channel so that it only records from a specific channel?


 Since I never figured out how to do searches beyond guide data timeframe the "All Channels" option hasn't been implemented in kmttg, so 1P channel option is not there. You have to do that on TiVo or you can delete current 1P from kmttg and create a new one that will be tied to a channel.


----------



## ThAbtO

bicker said:


> How do I change a Season Pass for any channel so that it only records from a specific channel?


When you have 20.4.6 and the new OnePass, it can only record from all channels with the exact same title and you cannot have duplicate passes for different channels, so it has to be ALL or nothing.

I used to have several season passes for the same title on different channels with 1 of them set to start/end 5 minutes early/later, but now with the OnePass, I can't do this any more.


----------



## lpwcomp

ThAbtO said:


> When you have 20.4.6 and the new OnePass, it can only record from all channels with the exact same title and you cannot have duplicate passes for different channels, so it has to be ALL or nothing.
> 
> I used to have several season passes for the same title on different channels with 1 of them set to start/end 5 minutes early/later, but now with the OnePass, I can't do this any more.


 While you can't have multiple OnePasses for the same program, you can set a OnePass to a specific channel.


----------



## ThAbtO

lpwcomp said:


> While you can't have multiple OnePasses for the same program, you can set a OnePass to a specific channel.


yes, as long as the title is not the same as the other One passes. The options are ALL or a specific channel.


----------



## lpwcomp

ThAbtO said:


> yes, as long as the title is not the same as the other One passes.


You can't even create more than one OnePass for the same program. As part of the coversion to OnePass from Season Pass,multiple Season Passes for the same program were converted to a single "All Channels" OnePass, but that is not the same thing as not being able create or modify a OnePass so it is limited to a specific channel.

When you create a OnePass ( or cfeated a Season Pass prior to the latest update) for a program not yet in the guide, you were limited to "All Channels" since the TiVo did not know what channel it would be on. Shortly after it appears in the guide, you can modify it to set a specific channel.


----------



## lpwcomp

BTW, the limitation is _*not*_ based on title. It is based on seriesId.


----------



## L David Matheny

nooneuknow said:


> The self-quote attached, and edited for length, is from another thread, but discusses that I accidentally was able to have more than a single OnePass for the same exact Series, and the working "glitch" didn't just auto-correct (didn't later absorb two passes into one).


FWIW, when my season passes were converted to OnePasses, the very last pair did not get combined. I assume it was just a boundary error in the conversion code processing loop, but I haven't tried moving them up the list to see if they might get combined later. From what you're saying, I'm guessing they wouldn't. They have no upcoming broadcast episodes, and I don't do streaming.


----------



## wuzznuubi

Not going to counsel others on how to use their TiVo or what to watch on it. So what is there left to say???

The lastest version of kmttg is working great so far, only issues I've seen are on TiVo's end. Also on their own websites and apps.

Thank you moyekj!

Now, how do I pull those archived H.264 PS/TS to my T3HD?


----------



## wuzznuubi

I Googled this new problem and found out there's a solution called a "VCR".
Anyone know what this is?
I heard you have to actually plug it in to who knows where and then press some button on it, otherwise after you plug it in, it blinks 12:00 at you like forever... and you'll never be able to use it.


----------



## moyekj

nooneuknow, there is no means to run RPC functions in batch mode with kmttg. The topic has come up in this thread, and the solution would have to be a custom made scheduler which, if done properly, is a pretty big undertaking I'm not willing to take on. If someone wants to take it on I would suggest doing so in python. The recently posted "search.zip" attachment in this thread is an example of using RPC in python. Combine that with examples in kmttg source code for scheduling individual recordings and all the information is available for making such a script.


----------



## Alf Tanner

Any idea what could be causing this error?


Spoiler



qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\Tvio\Desktop\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\Users\Tvio\Desktop\kmttg\TIVO output\The Roosevelts An Intimate History - The Storm (1920-1933) (09_17_2014).TiVo" "C:\Users\Tvio\Desktop\kmttg\QS OUTPUT\The Roosevelts An Intimate History - The Storm (1920-1933) (09_17_2014).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\Tvio\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock3587854804460149666.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video 
C:\Users\Tvio\Desktop\kmttg\TIVO output\The Roosevelts An Intimate History - The Fire of Life (1910-1919) (09_16_2014).TiVo: size=8505.24 MB elapsed=0:06:18 (188.75 Mbps)
---DONE--- job=download output=C:\Users\Tvio\Desktop\kmttg\TIVO output\The Roosevelts An Intimate History - The Fire of Life (1910-1919) (09_16_2014).TiVo
VideoRedo video dimensions filter is enabled
container=mpeg, video=mpeg2video
>> Running qsfix on C:\Users\Tvio\Desktop\kmttg\TIVO output\The Roosevelts An Intimate History - The Fire of Life (1910-1919) (09_16_2014).TiVo ...
C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\Tvio\Desktop\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\Users\Tvio\Desktop\kmttg\TIVO output\The Roosevelts An Intimate History - The Fire of Life (1910-1919) (09_16_2014).TiVo" "C:\Users\Tvio\Desktop\kmttg\QS OUTPUT\The Roosevelts An Intimate History - The Fire of Life (1910-1919) (09_16_2014).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\Tvio\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock8809132056394864398.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video 
qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\Tvio\Desktop\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\Users\Tvio\Desktop\kmttg\TIVO output\The Roosevelts An Intimate History - The Fire of Life (1910-1919) (09_16_2014).TiVo" "C:\Users\Tvio\Desktop\kmttg\QS OUTPUT\The Roosevelts An Intimate History - The Fire of Life (1910-1919) (09_16_2014).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\Tvio\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock8809132056394864398.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video 
C:\Users\Tvio\Desktop\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(131, 4) (null): The remote procedure call failed.



I'm using VRD 5.1.1.724 and the latest version of kmttg.

The options checked in kmttg are 'decrypt' and 'qs fix' with it set to decrypt using VRD instead of tivodecode. I do have tivo desktop plus. This only seems to happen with a select few videos. I havent messed around with a lot of the VRD settings from within the VRD app, I dont know a lot about most of what an app for transcoding, remuxing, etc does


----------



## moyekj

Alf Tanner said:


> Any idea what could be causing this error?


 Try enabling the following in kmttg config-VideoRedo tab:
"Enable VideoRedo QS Fix video dimension filter"
Some cable company encodings change video resolution during commercial segments and VRD doesn't like that, so you have to turn on video dimension filter during qsfix to workaround it.


----------



## Alf Tanner

moyekj said:


> Try enabling the following in kmttg config-VideoRedo tab:
> "Enable VideoRedo QS Fix video dimension filter"
> Some cable company encodings change video resolution during commercial segments and VRD doesn't like that, so you have to turn on video dimension filter during qsfix to workaround it.


Thank you for the response. That option was already checked, maybe by default? I dont remember setting that up.

I forgot to put in the original post that it also shows this error:

mpeg stream error: Audio Ring Buffer Overflow

It comes up as a popup, and from what I've seen googling, its related to VRD.


----------



## mattack

ThAbtO said:


> I used to have several season passes for the same title on different channels with 1 of them set to start/end 5 minutes early/later, but now with the OnePass, I can't do this any more.


Off topic for this thread, but I STRONGLY suggest you contact Tivo directly and tell them you are dissatisfied with this. Call them or at LEAST post about it on forums.tivo.com.

(Admittedly for me, after finding out that I could set record in HD to _NO_ for a OnePass, my own personal use case for multiple SPs largely went away.. I say 'largely' since I ran into one where apparently the HD channel wasn't properly marked as HD.. So in that one case, I changed the OnePass back to a single channel.. But for a few other ones where I purposely record the SD version of a show off of PBS stations in SD -- so I can download to my ipad and watch in VLC faster than realtime, changing the HD to NO "worked around" my issue..)


----------



## moyekj

Alf Tanner said:


> Thank you for the response. That option was already checked, maybe by default? I dont remember setting that up.
> 
> I forgot to put in the original post that it also shows this error:
> 
> mpeg stream error: Audio Ring Buffer Overflow
> 
> It comes up as a popup, and from what I've seen googling, its related to VRD.


 Yes, that's a VRD issue that you should post about in VRD forums. Make sure you try running qsfix manually with VRD GUI to see if you can reproduce the issue.


----------



## storkpkp

So, on one computer I have no matter what I do, I cannot get the folders to expand when Show Folders is checked. On another, it works perfectly. I copied the application folder over and I get the same result so it is something with my computer. However, I am not sure where to start troubleshooting.

Both are running OS X 10.10.2


----------



## storkpkp

Nevermind


----------



## storkpkp

Never mind. I am using Synergy so that I only have to use one mouse and keyboard for 2 computers. Turns out, something in that program doesn't recognize the clicks on kmttg. If I use a usb mouse, it works fine.


----------



## storkpkp

Nevermind, the error was solved by going back to version i


----------



## moyekj

storkpkp said:


> Nevermind, the error was solved by going back to version i


 For your original problem you edited out here (My Shows not populating for web server), it probably means your series 4 unit is running software older than 20.4.5. Is this a cable company series 4 unit?


----------



## Alf Tanner

is it normal for videos which have been on the tivo for an extended period of time (most of these are over a year) to not copy correctly?


----------



## reneg

Alf Tanner said:


> is it normal for videos which have been on the tivo for an extended period of time (most of these are over a year) to not copy correctly?


No, that is not normal. It may be possible that the hard drive is failing.


----------



## lpwcomp

Alf Tanner said:


> is it normal for videos which have been on the tivo for an extended period of time (most of these are over a year) to not copy correctly?


I started having problems with TS transfer, even for new recordings. Had to switch to PS.


----------



## moyekj

bicker said:


> How do I change a Season Pass for any channel so that it only records from a specific channel?





moyekj said:


> Since I never figured out how to do searches beyond guide data timeframe the "All Channels" option hasn't been implemented in kmttg, so 1P channel option is not there. You have to do that on TiVo or you can delete current 1P from kmttg and create a new one that will be tied to a channel.


I figured this out.  So next release will have "Channel" (including All Channels option) and "Get in HD" Season Pass options as well as ability to search for items beyond guide data time frame.


----------



## jackster159

Hi,

Couple quick questions, might have been covered or may be obvious, but here goes. I've used KMTTG to transfer files off of my tivo roamio to a pc's hard drive. I've selected the conversion option, which decrypts and converts the tivo file. So far so good, very happy with this ability. My questions: 1 - Can KMTTG put the original tivo file back onto the Roamio? 2 - Can KMTTG download the tivo files and then decrypt them at a later date, or decrypt them into a different format? and 3 - can KMTTG encrypt an mpeg 2 to a tivo file? 

My goal at the moment is to pull everything off the Roamio and install a larger hard drive, and then restore some of the tivo recorded files back onto the new drive. Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

jackster159 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Couple quick questions, might have been covered or may be obvious, but here goes. I've used KMTTG to transfer files off of my tivo roamio to a pc's hard drive. I've selected the conversion option, which decrypts and converts the tivo file. So far so good, very happy with this ability. My questions: 1 - Can KMTTG put the original tivo file back onto the Roamio? 2 - Can KMTTG download the tivo files and then decrypt them at a later date, or decrypt them into a different format? and 3 - can KMTTG encrypt an mpeg 2 to a tivo file?
> 
> My goal at the moment is to pull everything off the Roamio and install a larger hard drive, and then restore some of the tivo recorded files back onto the new drive. Thanks!


1. KMTTG does not send the video files back to the Tivo without help. The Push option in KMTTG borrows the function in PyTivo.

2. Decrypting just removes the Tivo encryption layer which then turns it into a plain MPG video file. It is a separate process in KMTTG and can be done at any time as long as the Media Access key does not change. If it changes in the Tivo, then the .tivo file has to be decrypted prior to sent back to the Tivo or it will not happen.

3. The video files does not have to be a .Tivo file to be send to the Tivo. It just needs to be a video file .MPG, .MP4, and some others.

If you download everything off of the Tivo prior to upgrades, its best to store them on your PC/Mac until there's a need for them, otherwise it is just hogging space for future recordings. It may not seem like a big deal with a larger drive, but if something goes wrong with it, you lose those recordings (except for what's on the PC.)


----------



## jackster159

Thanks, I think I got it! I'm trying to wrap my brain around why tivo would need the media access key to decrypt, I'm guessing so that tivo users couldnt swap content amongst themselves?


----------



## lpwcomp

A .tivo file always has to be decrypted when being sent back to a TiVo.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> A .tivo file always has to be decrypted when being sent back to a TiVo.


For pushes, yes, but not pulls.


----------



## nooneuknow

moyekj said:


> I figured this out.  So next release will have "Channel" (including All Channels option) and "Get in HD" Season Pass options as well as ability to search for items beyond guide data time frame.


I guess since nobody else is bothering to say it:

Yay!!! Congrats on that, and thank you, for your time and effort put into it.  :up: :up: :up:


----------



## bicker

moyekj said:


> I figured this out.  So next release will have "Channel" (including All Channels option) and "Get in HD" Season Pass options as well as ability to search for items beyond guide data time frame.


Super! Thanks!


----------



## Old Hickory

I'm attempting to use kmttg to save and transfer my Season Pass Manager. My goal is to transfer my Season Pass Manager and Wish Lists from a Tivo HD to a Roamio Plus. 

I'm following the Wiki instructions (I'm not a complete ID10T but this program is like reading Chinese). Sorry... 

So far, I'm at Remote>Season Passes and at Refresh and I keep getting: Cannot determine IP for Tivo named: null

Help!


----------



## justen_m

Old Hickory said:


> I'm attempting to use kmttg to save and transfer my Season Pass Manager. My goal is to transfer my Season Pass Manager and Wish Lists from a Tivo HD to a Roamio Plus.
> 
> I'm following the Wiki instructions (I'm not a complete ID10T but this program is like reading Chinese). Sorry...
> 
> So far, I'm at Remote>Season Passes and at Refresh and I keep getting: Cannot determine IP for Tivo named: null
> 
> Help!


I don't think a TivoHD supports that. Only Series 4 or 5 (Premiere and Roamio)?

For example, kmttg will grab the season passes from my Roamio but not from my TivoHD. The TivoHD isn't an option in the drop down menu under the Remote Tab where you select a Tivo. Mine doesn't show up there, only my Roamio. I can use kmttg to get shows from my TivoHD, but the Remote Tab and related functions don't work.

[edit] However, you can use the online season pass manager at tivo.com to transfer season passes from your TivoHD to Roamio. That's what I did a few months ago.

Or maybe I'm just doing something wrong.


----------



## moyekj

For Series 3 units (your TiVo HD) you have to provide your tivo.com login information to kmttg:
File-Configure-TiVos
tivo.com username
tivo.com password

After entering that information OK the form and close and re-start kmttg. Now when you visit Remote-Season Passes tab your TiVo HD name should be in the pulldown list at which point things should work.


----------



## Old Hickory

moyekj said:


> For Series 3 units (your TiVo HD) you have to provide your tivo.com login information to kmttg:
> File-Configure-TiVos
> tivo.com username
> tivo.com password
> 
> After entering that information OK the form and close and re-start kmttg. Now when you visit Remote-Season Passes tab your TiVo HD name should be in the pulldown list at which point things should work.


Yes. Done.

Thanks!


----------



## justen_m

moyekj said:


> For Series 3 units (your TiVo HD) you have to provide your tivo.com login information to kmttg:
> File-Configure-TiVos
> tivo.com username
> tivo.com password
> 
> After entering that information OK the form and close and re-start kmttg. Now when you visit Remote-Season Passes tab your TiVo HD name should be in the pulldown list at which point things should work.


Thanks from me too! As my last post made evident, I had no idea this was possible. Works great.


----------



## storkpkp

I am getting an error now that I cannot resolve. I saw this posted a few times on this thread, but no answers. 

I am having no issues downloading or decrypting the file, but when I try to do Ad Detect and Cut I get an error.

xcl file not found:


----------



## moyekj

storkpkp said:


> I am getting an error now that I cannot resolve. I saw this posted a few times on this thread, but no answers.
> 
> I am having no issues downloading or decrypting the file, but when I try to do Ad Detect and Cut I get an error.
> 
> xcl file not found:


 xcl file is what "Ad Detect" step is supposed to create, so if the file is missing that means the "Ad Detect" step must be failing or not detecting any commercials. So you need to check error message further up for the "comskip" (Ad Detect) task to see what may be going wrong.


----------



## storkpkp

moyekj said:


> xcl file is what "Ad Detect" step is supposed to create, so if the file is missing that means the "Ad Detect" step must be failing or not detecting any commercials. So you need to check error message further up for the "comskip" (Ad Detect) task to see what may be going wrong.


comskip failed (exit code:139)


----------



## moyekj

storkpkp said:


> comskip failed (exit code:139)


 There you go, there's your problem. You should check the size of the .mpg file that comskip is running on to make sure it's not truncated. Also, if you are not already you must run "QS Fix" task before "Ad Detect" and "Ad Cut".


----------



## storkpkp

moyekj said:


> There you go, there's your problem. You should check the size of the .mpg file that comskip is running on to make sure it's not truncated. Also, if you are not already you must run "QS Fix" task before "Ad Detect" and "Ad Cut".


Thanks for the quick response, but can you explain what is happening? I'll try QS Fix

Thanks


----------



## moyekj

Digital recordings from cable often have timestamp issues and other glitches which make programs that operate on mpeg files (such as comskip and encoders) fail. The "QS Fix" task is essentially required to attempt to clean up the problems before you send the file off for further processing. The best way to run QS Fix is with VideoRedo. Without VideoRedo kmttg will use ProjectX for QS Fix which works most of the time but not always to fix the problems.
(There is a blurb about this in the tooltip for "QS Fix" in kmttg GUI)


----------



## storkpkp

Thanks. I had never experienced this before and I never used QS Fix so I was stumped. Are there instructions for using Video Redo in OS X instead of Project X?


----------



## ThAbtO

storkpkp said:


> Thanks. I had never experienced this before and I never used QS Fix so I was stumped. Are there instructions for using Video Redo in OS X instead of Project X?


VideoReDo is a Windows program.


----------



## storkpkp

ThAbtO said:


> VideoReDo is a Windows program.


Gotcha. So I am stuck with ProjectX


----------



## moyekj

storkpkp said:


> Thanks. I had never experienced this before and I never used QS Fix so I was stumped.


 You got lucky then. For me, skipping QS Fix step almost always results in complete failure or severe audio/video sync problems.


----------



## moyekj

Figured out last night how to get all available season/year information for a series so that the choices in One Pass "Start From" option can now be appropriately set instead of just hard-coded Season 1-40 as is currently being done. This will be part of next release.

So about the only One Pass related thing left I can't figure out is how to add streaming movie "bookmarks" to My Shows.


----------



## Teeps

moyekj said:


> Old Hickory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm attempting to use kmttg to save and transfer my Season Pass Manager. My goal is to transfer my Season Pass Manager and Wish Lists from a Tivo HD to a Roamio Plus.
> 
> I'm following the Wiki instructions (I'm not a complete ID10T but this program is like reading Chinese). Sorry...
> 
> So far, I'm at Remote>Season Passes and at Refresh and I keep getting: Cannot determine IP for Tivo named: null
> 
> Help!
> 
> 
> 
> For Series 3 units (your TiVo HD) you have to provide your tivo.com login information to kmttg:
> File-Configure-TiVos
> tivo.com username
> tivo.com password
> 
> After entering that information OK the form and close and re-start kmttg. Now when you visit Remote-Season Passes tab your TiVo HD name should be in the pulldown list at which point things should work.
Click to expand...

Wow! I've been using kmttg to transfer programs from S3-OLED & XL4 to computer, for several years and didn't know about that one! 
Thanks moyekj!


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> Figured out last night how to get all available season/year information for a series so that the choices in One Pass "Start From" option can now be appropriately set instead of just hard-coded Season 1-40 as is currently being done. This will be part of next release.


Detecting max season # is fairly quick (can be done with low detail search). To get year info requires medium detail search which can take up to 30 secs to complete, so not practical to wait that long to update SP form. My guess is the TiVo caches such information or they are using a different operation I'm not aware of.. So I'm not going to bother with searching year information, only season, but that covers most episodic shows anyway.


----------



## philhu

moyekj said:


> Detecting max season # is fairly quick (can be done with low detail search). To get year info requires medium detail search which can take up to 30 secs to complete, so not practical to wait that long to update SP form. My guess is the TiVo caches such information or they are using a different operation I'm not aware of.. So I'm not going to bother with searching year information, only season, but that covers most episodic shows anyway.


Is it possible to make the year info a config option, in the config, check a box, default is off?

The year can let us know which version of the show it is. There have been remakes, so is it 1970 season 2 or 1996 season 2? As an example


----------



## moyekj

philhu said:


> Is it possible to make the year info a config option, in the config, check a box, default is off?
> 
> The year can let us know which version of the show it is. There have been remakes, so is it 1970 season 2 or 1996 season 2? As an example


 Aside from taking a long time, it's a little unclear to me how TiVo decides to use year over season #. "Modern Marvels" is an example of when I do a search for all episodes "originalAirYear" is available from 1994-2014, but interspersed there are also some episodes for several years with "seasonNumber" available. TiVo picks years for this particular example - that's what shows up if you go to setup a One Pass and delve into One Pass options, but it's not clear to me how that is decided. A couple of examples:
This one from 1996 has originalAirYear but doesn't have episodeNumber:


Code:


      {
         "internalRating": [{
            "ratingValueId": "tivo:rv.4",
            "type": "internalRating",
            "ratingTypeId": "tivo:rt.6"
         }],
         "episodic": true,
         "isEpisode": true,
         "type": "content",
         "title": "Modern Marvels",
         "contentId": "tivo:ct.93619489",
         "contentType": "video",
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "collectionDescription": "Celebrating technological breakthroughs and man-made wonders.",
         "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP1031150025",
         "tvRating": "14",
         "collectionId": "tivo:cl.27187",
         "partnerCollectionId": "epgProvider:cl.SH103115",
         "originalAirYear": 1996,
         "description": "History of the computer.",
         "releaseDate": "1996-11-24 00:00:00",
         "originalAirdate": "1996-11-24",
         "subtitle": "Thinking Machines: The Creation of the Computer",
         "collectionType": "series"
      },

This one (also from 1996) has both episodeNumber and originalAirYear:


Code:


      {
         "episodic": true,
         "isEpisode": true,
         "type": "content",
         "title": "Modern Marvels",
         "contentId": "tivo:ct.ts.133839991",
         "contentType": "video",
         "levelOfDetail": "medium",
         "collectionDescription": "Celebrating technological breakthroughs and man-made wonders.",
         "partnerContentId": "19237412900-135530_GHQ8009",
         "partnerId": "tivo:pt.2990",
         "collectionId": "tivo:cl.27187",
         "partnerCollectionId": "epgProvider:cl.SH103115",
         "originalAirYear": 1996,
         "seasonNumber": 1,
         "description": "With technological advances, our ancient struggle against the sea has turned into a luxurious holiday. Program offers a peek at the elegant life aboard \"floating resorts\".",
         "episodeNum": [8],
         "releaseDate": "1996-02-18 00:00:00",
         "subtitle": "Ocean Liners",
         "originalAirdate": "1996-02-18",
         "collectionType": "series"
      },

Even for series that do mostly have season/episode information, there are a few scattered here and there without season/episode info.
So long search times and unclear rules make me inclined not to bother with years.


----------



## moyekj

I found a way to speed up year searches a little and have some logic in place to choose years over seasons when there is more year information than season information available. Matches what TiVo is doing from my testing so far. It's still slower than not searching for year info at all but I guess I'll leave it as is for now. It means after bringing up SP modify/create dialog, you have to wait a few seconds for the "Start From" choices to populate completely.


----------



## philhu

moyekj said:


> I found a way to speed up year searches a little and have some logic in place to choose years over seasons when there is more year information than season information available. Matches what TiVo is doing from my testing so far. It's still slower than not searching for year info at all but I guess I'll leave it as is for now. It means after bringing up SP modify/create dialog, you have to wait a few seconds for the "Start From" choices to populate completely.


Looking at what you showed as examples. I think the why different output is the FIRST one is a generic show output. I mentioned this in previous threads. There is a default/generic output if a specific show is missing a description. Based upon the first ones descriptions, it looks like the generic one, the second one shows the generic top description and also a description for the actual episode.


----------



## moyekj

philhu said:


> Looking at what you showed as examples. I think the why different output is the FIRST one is a generic show output. I mentioned this in previous threads. There is a default/generic output if a specific show is missing a description. Based upon the first ones descriptions, it looks like the generic one, the second one shows the generic top description and also a description for the actual episode.


I don't see anything that makes one obviously generic over the other in the samples I posted. So far generic entries I've seen have isEpisode=false, so those I do filter out. I think what I have in place is good enough for now.


----------



## philhu

I agree it is fine, just fyi, this:

"collectionDescription": "Celebrating technological breakthroughs and man-made wonders.",

is the generic part, and this:

"description": "With technological advances, our ancient struggle against the sea has turned into a luxurious holiday. Program offers a peek at the elegant life aboard \"floating resorts\".",
"episodeNum": [8],
"releaseDate": "1996-02-18 00:00:00",
"subtitle": "Ocean Liners",
"originalAirdate": "1996-02-18",

is the specific episode part

The top example does NOT have the 4-5 lines seen in the bottom one, shown above.


----------



## moyekj

philhu said:


> I agree it is fine, just fyi, this:
> 
> "collectionDescription": "Celebrating technological breakthroughs and man-made wonders.",
> 
> is the generic part, and this:
> 
> "description": "With technological advances, our ancient struggle against the sea has turned into a luxurious holiday. Program offers a peek at the elegant life aboard \"floating resorts\".",
> "episodeNum": [8],
> "releaseDate": "1996-02-18 00:00:00",
> "subtitle": "Ocean Liners",
> "originalAirdate": "1996-02-18",
> 
> is the specific episode part
> 
> The top example does NOT have the 4-5 lines seen in the bottom one, shown above.


 Not sure I understand, the top one has these elements giving every indication that it's a true episode:


Code:


         "isEpisode": true,
...
         "description": "History of the computer.",
         "releaseDate": "1996-11-24 00:00:00",
         "originalAirdate": "1996-11-24",
         "subtitle": "Thinking Machines: The Creation of the Computer",

It's just missing seasonNumber and episodeNum information which some other episodes do have.


----------



## philhu

Yep, I missed that, sorry.

FYI, if the bottom part is missing, it is a generic only listing. I thought you have found one


----------



## moyekj

Here's example of a generic one that I already do ignore (note it has "isEpisode": false which is the easiest way to check for generic):


Code:


{
   "collectionType": "series",
   "partnerCollectionId": "epgProvider:cl.SH103115",
   "originalAirYear": 1995,
   "collectionId": "tivo:cl.27187",
   "contentType": "video",
   "type": "content",
   "contentId": "tivo:ct.5184953",
   "episodic": true,
   "internalRating": [{
      "ratingValueId": "tivo:rv.4",
      "ratingTypeId": "tivo:rt.6",
      "type": "internalRating"
   }],
   "levelOfDetail": "medium",
   "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.SH1031150000",
   "title": "Modern Marvels",
   "releaseDate": "1995-01-01 00:00:00",
   "isEpisode": false,
   "description": "Celebrating technological breakthroughs and man-made wonders.",
   "tvRating": "14",
   "collectionDescription": "Celebrating technological breakthroughs and man-made wonders.",
   "originalAirdate": "1995-01-01"
}


----------



## b-ball-fanatic

I'm currently backing up a ton of content (after an HDD scare with my Roamio Pro), and would like to delete some of it from the TiVo before cloning the drive. 

I'm reluctant to delete anything, however, without a high level of confidence in my backups. Does kmttg do any sort of file verification on the transferred copy to ensure its accuracy? (The backups aren't decrypted....just straight across .TiVo copies.)


----------



## mattack

AFAIK, no.. I always open my transfers manually to make sure they're the right length. IIRC, there is an option to auto delete off the Tivo after transferring, but I think that just uses a VERY rough heuristic, since the Tivo doesn't tell the exact proper length.. (you can see this sometimes with the % transfer jumping to the end suddenly even with a successfully full transfer)


----------



## moyekj

b-ball-fanatic said:


> I'm reluctant to delete anything, however, without a high level of confidence in my backups. Does kmttg do any sort of file verification on the transferred copy to ensure its accuracy? (The backups aren't decrypted....just straight across .TiVo copies.)


 Under config-File Settings you can turn on "Check download duration" assuming you have mediainfo CLI installed/configured in kmttg so that following a download kmttg will check .TiVo file duration as obtained by mediainfo against expected duration to ensure this wasn't a partial/truncated download.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> So about the only One Pass related thing left I can't figure out is how to add streaming movie "bookmarks" to My Shows.


 Well, perseverance pays off once in a while. After a LOT of trial and error I figured out how to add streaming movie bookmarks to My Shows! "contentLocatorStore" is the RPC operation to do it.


----------



## b-ball-fanatic

moyekj said:


> Under config-File Settings you can turn on "Check download duration" assuming you have mediainfo CLI installed/configured in kmttg so that following a download kmttg will check .TiVo file duration as obtained by mediainfo against expected duration to ensure this wasn't a partial/truncated download.


Thank you!

(So yeah, I'm feeling a bit dense here ....when I saw that setting, I simply assumed it was something about providing an estimated transfer time, and ignored it. Oops.)


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> Well, perseverance pays off once in a while. After a LOT of trial and error I figured out how to add streaming movie bookmarks to My Shows! "contentLocatorStore" is the RPC operation to do it.


Way to Go!

Any chance the implementation would allow adding a streaming movie from a local source like Streambaby?


----------



## jcthorne

b-ball-fanatic said:


> I'm currently backing up a ton of content (after an HDD scare with my Roamio Pro), and would like to delete some of it from the TiVo before cloning the drive.
> 
> I'm reluctant to delete anything, however, without a high level of confidence in my backups. Does kmttg do any sort of file verification on the transferred copy to ensure its accuracy? (The backups aren't decrypted....just straight across .TiVo copies.)


I would suggest using the decrypt and qsfix options and then opening each one and check length and audio sync near the end of the file.


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> Way to Go!
> 
> Any chance the implementation would allow adding a streaming movie from a local source like Streambaby?


 Unfortunately no. Required elements of contentLocatorStore operation include collectionId and contentId (i.e. existing sources in the TiVo Mind).


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> Way to Go!
> 
> Any chance the implementation would allow adding a streaming movie from a local source like Streambaby?





moyekj said:


> Unfortunately no. Required elements of contentLocatorStore operation include collectionId and contentId (i.e. existing sources in the TiVo Mind).


 Note that there is an RPC function to create a web video subscription, called "webVideoStore", but unfortunately as is the case with vast majority of RPC operations, it's not available to the authority we are using (partner ID iOS/Android type clients use).


Code:


error: RPC error response:
{
   "code": "routingError",
   "text": "PartnerId 3787 does not have access to operation webVideoStore.",
   "type": "error"
}


----------



## b-ball-fanatic

jcthorne said:


> I would suggest using the decrypt and qsfix options and then opening each one and check length and audio sync near the end of the file.


Thanks for that tip. I usually transfer + decrypt, but since I'm concerned about the HDD, I'm just trying to get everything important backed up quickly prior to cloning the drive.

But you mention the qsfix feature. Perhaps I need to read up some more on that one. When I first started using kmttg, I'd get messed up files when I tried using it (garbled and/or unsynced audio), so I've left it unchecked ever since. In a nutshell, what exactly is the benefit of it?


----------



## moyekj

I think I may have found why TiVo imposed the limitation of only a single One Pass per collection.

1st some definitions:
myShowsItemId is what identifies a My Shows entry
collectionId is what identifies a series in the TiVo Mind

For any One Pass that is not "Recordings Only" a folder shows up in My Shows, and myShowsItemId = collectionId.

Because of this TiVo needs to restrict to only have 1 One Pass per collection or the myShowsItemId which identifies the My Shows folder would not be unique. i.e. It's a database imposed limitation (perhaps by design).

Note that for "Recordings Only" One Passes myShowsItemId != collectionId, so technically it should be possible to have multiple "Recordings Only" type passes for the same collectionId, but I guess because you are allowed to change One Passes to not be "Recordings Only", TiVo had to play it safe and not allow more than 1 One Pass per collectionId.


----------



## Arcady

It sounds like all they would have had to do is make one more variable for shows that are recording + streaming that wasn't identical to the collectionId, then they could have had multiple OnePasses per show. But then you would end up with more than one OnePass that has streaming options in it. (I don't see how this would be so awful - what if I wanted a pass for Amazon and a different pass for Netflix?)


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> Unfortunately no. Required elements of contentLocatorStore operation include collectionId and contentId (i.e. existing sources in the TiVo Mind).


Bummer, but thanks for all the work getting kmttg to work with onepass!


----------



## jcthorne

b-ball-fanatic said:


> Thanks for that tip. I usually transfer + decrypt, but since I'm concerned about the HDD, I'm just trying to get everything important backed up quickly prior to cloning the drive.
> 
> But you mention the qsfix feature. Perhaps I need to read up some more on that one. When I first started using kmttg, I'd get messed up files when I tried using it (garbled and/or unsynced audio), so I've left it unchecked ever since. In a nutshell, what exactly is the benefit of it?


It fixes sync errors caused by small glitches in the program stream. Usually at commercial breaks where the video stream is edited and my change resolution.


----------



## moyekj

The kmttg.jar file in this zip file contains some new One Pass features I need help to test:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdETy1UaHFPcUJPTTQ/view?usp=sharing

New features include:

Streaming only titles from *Search *table can now be added as bookmarks to TiVo My Shows using the *Record *button.
Titles can be any type of streaming content: movies, episodic shows or even currently unavailable shows.

Added *Include unavailable* option to Remote->Search tab which if enabled signifies to include content currently not available in guide data.
This is useful for example to search for a series that will be airing in the future. If found you are able to create a Season Pass with "All Channels" setting even though there is no guide data for it yet.

 *Season Pass Options* form enhancements (for One Pass related fields):
 Now includes *Channel *and *Get in HD* options.
 The *Start From* cyclic a few seconds after bringing up the form will now show proper available season or year range

Added brand new Remote sub-tab called *Streaming *which can be used to display all streaming-only related My Shows entries for a selected series 4 or later TiVo.
 For streaming only One Passes the table entries will show up as folder types, and you can push into the folder to get a list of all associated episodes. NOTE: This will always display all episodes for the associated Streaming One Pass setup. It will not filter out entries you may have removed on the TiVo itself inside the One Pass folder.
 One Pass items (such as Streaming Movie items) can be removed by selecting entries in the table and using *Remove* button in this tab.
 Note that folder entries which represent Streaming One Pass entries can also be removed by selecting them and using *Remove* button. This is accomplished by unsubscribing the corresponding Streaming One Pass entries.


----------



## bicker

FWIW, I changed three SPs from All Channels to a specific channel and one SP from a specific channel to All Channels. Refreshing the SP list seemed to indicate that the changes were made correctly.


----------



## miricle

kmttg verson 1.1i

I am trying to figure out whether I can use kmttg with port forwarding to get to my home tivos when traveling. It looks like kmttg is more set up to use with router port forwarding than expecting to connect to localhost -- but that it should work. I am doing the following:

SSH port forwarding side:
local 9080 -> tivo:80
local 9081 -> tivo:443
local 9082 -> tivo:1413

I am trying to go into kmttg to set up a new tivo and trying to enter the following:

Tivo Name: remote
Tivo IP# localhost:9081

checked off the "Enable iPad..." option
wan http: 9080
wan https: 9081
wan ipad: 9082

I then save the settings and exit. First thing I notice is that 9080 never makes it in to the config.ini file!

I tried to use localhost:9080 but kmttg never gets anything from the play list. I switched over to localhost:9081 and see the following output:

C:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\mikeb\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie8973675577118753743.tmp --url https://localhost:9081/TiVoConnect?...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Users\mikeb\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL5393736660118670535.tmp

*Resource Not Found*

Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from bedroom
Exit code: 0
Check YOUR MAK & IP settings
% Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed

0 31 0 31 0 0 32 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 32
0 31 0 31 0 0 32 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
0 28 0 28 0 0 27 0 --:--:-- 0:00:01 --:--:-- 27

Any advice? Am I trying something that doesn't work? It just seems weird that the iPad ports never make it into the ini file. What are they supposed to look like in the file? I can add manually if the GUI is wrong if I know the correct format.


----------



## moyekj

For config.ini you should double check as it does make it there when you save settings, just not in the order perhaps you would expect. I use kmttg WAN side almost every day so I know it all works when setup right.
For TiVo IP # you should NOT specify the port as part of the setting in kmttg.

I'm not sure what "localhost" is in your case, but whatever you setup that you think should work then you should manually test using a browser first:
https://localhost:9081/TiVoConnect?...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0
login=tivo
password=10 digit MAK


----------



## miricle

moyekj said:


> For config.ini you should double check as it does make it there when you save settings, just not in the order perhaps you would expect. I use kmttg WAN side almost every day so I know it all works when setup right.
> For TiVo IP # you should NOT specify the port as part of the setting in kmttg.
> 
> I'm not sure what "localhost" is in your case, but whatever you setup that you think should work then you should manually test using a browser first:
> https://localhost:9081/TiVoConnect?...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0
> login=tivo
> password=10 digit MAK


Doing a text search for the port numbers shows nothing -- so it just plain isn't getting saved.

I did try going directly from my browser and I also am getting the "Resource not found" so that is odd. I even get that when connecting from inside of my LAN so something odd is going on - though kmttg works fine inside of the lan.


----------



## miricle

moyekj said:


> For config.ini you should double check as it does make it there when you save settings, just not in the order perhaps you would expect. I use kmttg WAN side almost every day so I know it all works when setup right.
> For TiVo IP # you should NOT specify the port as part of the setting in kmttg.
> 
> I'm not sure what "localhost" is in your case, but whatever you setup that you think should work then you should manually test using a browser first:
> https://localhost:9081/TiVoConnect?...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0
> login=tivo
> password=10 digit MAK


Grr, I accidentally grabbed the Mini IP rather than the main box. Still working on everything.


----------



## moyekj

I stumbled upon a way to get current list of thumbs ratings via RPC that you have set on your TiVo, as well as a way to add, modify or remove thumbs ratings.

Personally I have no use for thumbs as I never use suggestions, so this isn't too exciting to me, but I presume some people may find the ability to save/restore thumbs useful (similar to the SP save/restore)?


----------



## Arcady

I would love the ability to save/restore thumb ratings!


----------



## ThAbtO

miricle said:


> kmttg verson 1.1i
> 
> i am trying to figure out whether i can use kmttg with port forwarding to get to my home tivos when traveling. It looks like kmttg is more set up to use with router port forwarding than expecting to connect to localhost -- but that it should work. I am doing the following:
> 
> Ssh port forwarding side:
> Local 9080 -> tivo:80
> local 9081 -> tivo:443
> local 9082 -> tivo:1413
> 
> i am trying to go into kmttg to set up a new tivo and trying to enter the following:
> 
> Tivo name: Remote
> tivo ip# localhost:9081
> 
> checked off the "enable ipad..." option
> wan http: 9080
> wan https: 9081
> wan ipad: 9082
> 
> i then save the settings and exit. First thing i notice is that 9080 never makes it in to the config.ini file!
> 
> I tried to use localhost:9080 but kmttg never gets anything from the play list. I switched over to localhost:9081 and see the following output:
> 
> C:\kmttg\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:mak --insecure --cookie-jar c:\users\mikeb\appdata\local\temp\cookie8973675577118753743.tmp --url https://localhost:9081/tivoconnect?...tainer=/nowplaying&recurse=yes&anchoroffset=0 --output c:\users\mikeb\appdata\local\temp\npl5393736660118670535.tmp
> 
> *resource not found*
> 
> failed to retrieve now playing list from bedroom
> exit code: 0
> check your mak & ip settings
> % total % received % xferd average speed time time time current
> dload upload total spent left speed
> 
> 0 31 0 31 0 0 32 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 32
> 0 31 0 31 0 0 32 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
> 0 28 0 28 0 0 27 0 --:--:-- 0:00:01 --:--:-- 27
> 
> any advice? Am i trying something that doesn't work? It just seems weird that the ipad ports never make it into the ini file. What are they supposed to look like in the file? I can add manually if the gui is wrong if i know the correct format.


Make a separate Tivo tab in KMTTG. One for home network access and another for away access. (You can find this out at www.whatismyip.com) You may need to update the Tivo IP address if your internet address changes. This is not your intranet (WAN) network address, but the address outside of your own network (IE: 179.197.150.21)

Localhost is the PC you are currently using. For example, I can access my PyTivo screen with "Localhost:9032."


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> The kmttg.jar file in this zip file contains some new One Pass features I need help to test:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdETy1UaHFPcUJPTTQ/view?usp=sharing
> 
> New features include:
> 
> Streaming only titles from *Search *table can now be added as bookmarks to TiVo My Shows using the *Record *button.
> Titles can be any type of streaming content: movies, episodic shows or even currently unavailable shows.
> 
> Added *Include unavailable* option to Remote->Search tab which if enabled signifies to include content currently not available in guide data.
> This is useful for example to search for a series that will be airing in the future. If found you are able to create a Season Pass with "All Channels" setting even though there is no guide data for it yet.
> 
> *Season Pass Options* form enhancements (for One Pass related fields):
> Now includes *Channel *and *Get in HD* options.
> The *Start From* cyclic a few seconds after bringing up the form will now show proper available season or year range
> 
> Added brand new Remote sub-tab called *Streaming *which can be used to display all streaming-only related My Shows entries for a selected series 4 or later TiVo.
> For streaming only One Passes the table entries will show up as folder types, and you can push into the folder to get a list of all associated episodes. NOTE: This will always display all episodes for the associated Streaming One Pass setup. It will not filter out entries you may have removed on the TiVo itself inside the One Pass folder.
> One Pass items (such as Streaming Movie items) can be removed by selecting entries in the table and using *Remove* button in this tab.
> Note that folder entries which represent Streaming One Pass entries can also be removed by selecting them and using *Remove* button. This is accomplished by unsubscribing the corresponding Streaming One Pass entries.


Tried to search on Bloodline and record 'Bloodline' series on Netflix. It is currently unavailable, but I got this error when selecting Record:
Missing contentId and/or offerId for: 'Bloodline'

I was able to set up a OnePass for it though.


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> Tried to search on Bloodline and record 'Bloodline' series on Netflix. It is currently unavailable, but I got this error when selecting Record:
> Missing contentId and/or offerId for: 'Bloodline'
> 
> I was able to set up a OnePass for it though.


 Thanks for testing. That makes sense that record won't work in that case, since record is for a specific series episode or movie, not for an entire collection.
As you found, creating One Pass should work in that case.
I'll have to put some additional checks in the code to check for this situation and give a better error message, or perhaps bring up the create SP form instead.


----------



## b-ball-fanatic

jcthorne said:


> It fixes sync errors caused by small glitches in the program stream. Usually at commercial breaks where the video stream is edited and my change resolution.


In response to my question about somehow verifying .tivo downloads to ensure file integrity, two suggestions were made. One was to use Check Download Duration, and the other was to run QS Fix and then check file length and audio sync.

I've run into issues with both, so I wonder if I'm doing something wrong.

With "Check Download Duration" option engaged, my downloads abort with an error after just a couple minutes. I can download the same file without that option, decrypt, and the file seems fine, beginning to end.

When I have tried running QS Fix....which I've only done in conjunction with download & decrypt (i.e., not on already downloaded files)...I ended up with corrupted files where the video and audio were way out of sync on playback. I had to delete and re-download. I've downloaded a ton of files without that function, and they appear to be okay. Is QS Fix really just for problem files? Is there a benefit to running it on all downloads such that I need to figure out the problem and get it working?


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> Under config-File Settings you can turn on "Check download duration" assuming you have mediainfo CLI installed/configured in kmttg so that following a download kmttg will check .TiVo file duration as obtained by mediainfo against expected duration to ensure this wasn't a partial/truncated download.


I presume you mean the one from mediaarea.net? I see a CLI Mac version.

How accurate is this/the integration with kmttg? e.g. one of the things I often keep is the musical performances from talk shows, which is often the VERY end. I admit if the download fails I'm kind of stuck, but if it fails, sometimes I *leave* it on the Tivo and then manually look for a rerun of the same episode later (which has happened).

But if e.g. the last minute of a recording is cut off, I may have thought it was successful and deleted it off of the Tivo, without manually checking it.


----------



## moyekj

b-ball-fanatic said:


> With "Check Download Duration" option engaged, my downloads abort with an error after just a couple minutes. I can download the same file without that option, decrypt, and the file seems fine, beginning to end.


 I don't see how that can be - the check only kicks in after the download completes, so should not affect the download itself in any way.



> When I have tried running QS Fix....which I've only done in conjunction with download & decrypt (i.e., not on already downloaded files)...I ended up with corrupted files where the video and audio were way out of sync on playback. I had to delete and re-download. I've downloaded a ton of files without that function, and they appear to be okay. Is QS Fix really just for problem files? Is there a benefit to running it on all downloads such that I need to figure out the problem and get it working?


 QS Fix is a must have for me else I get sync problems or worse. I don't use ProjectX QS Fix though since I have VideoRedo which is the much better one.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> How accurate is this/the integration with kmttg?


 There's some margin of time difference built in already, so it should be a good check assuming MediaInfo can get the time from the .TiVo file to begin with which from my testing when implementing this it worked fine.


----------



## ThAbtO

b-ball-fanatic said:


> When I have tried running QS Fix....which I've only done in conjunction with download & decrypt (i.e., not on already downloaded files)..


Your issue may be with the option set for "Download & decrypt at the same time", try turning that off and see if that helps. QSFix never hurts but can help.


----------



## tluxon

Sometimes someone in the family watches a show and then deletes it when I haven't seen it and would've liked to download and convert it. Is there any way for kmttg to undelete a show so it can be downloaded without having to go to the TiVoHD (in this case) to recover it?


----------



## moyekj

tluxon said:


> Sometimes someone in the family watches a show and then deletes it when I haven't seen it and would've liked to download and convert it. Is there any way for kmttg to undelete a show so it can be downloaded without having to go to the TiVoHD (in this case) to recover it?


 For series 4 or later TiVos you can use the Remote->Deleted tab to recover shows, but for series 3 you are SOL.


----------



## JoeKustra

This may sound stupid, but I've been browsing this thread and find nothing about how much better kmttg is (compared to Desktop) when getting programs from the PC to a TiVo. My problem is only on the restoration of files sent from two different TiVos to two different PCs. The success rate is 99% from TiVo to PC, but about 1% from PC back to TiVo. I don't mind spending more time with kmttg, but is this the right approach? Or is the Desktop failure issue need to be fixed before switching to kmttg? Thanks.

I can get more detailed but I want to start small.


----------



## storkpkp

I have not had too many issues until recently and I don't know what is causing this. Most of the issues I am having are with AMC shows, but I was able to do these in the past without any errors. Here is what I am seeing after doing ad cut and QS Fix.

encoding failed (exit code: 3 ) - check command: /Applications/kmttg/handbrake/HandBrakeCLI -i "/Users/mwatson/Movies/Better Call Saul - Bingo (03_16_2015)_cut.mpg" --detelecine --decomb --vfr --large-file -e x264 -f mp4 -O -q 21.0 -a 1 -E ac3 -x threads=8:keyint=48:min-keyint=4 --denoise= weak -v -o "/Users/mwatson/Desktop/Tivo Shows/Better Call Saul - Bingo (03_16_2015).mp4" 
[04:41:47] hb_init: checking cpu count
[04:41:47] hb_init: starting libhb thread
HandBrake 0.9.4 (2009112300) - Darwin i386 - http://handbrake.fr
8 CPUs detected
Opening /Users/*****/Movies/Better Call Saul - Bingo (03_16_2015)_cut.mpg...
[04:41:47] hb_scan: path=/Users/******/Movies/Better Call Saul - Bingo (03_16_2015)_cut.mpg, title_index=1
[04:41:47] scan: trying to open with libdvdread
libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 4.1.3
libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
libdvdnavVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.IFO failed
libdvdnavVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.BUP failed
libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.
libdvdnav: vm: failed to read VIDEO_TS.IFO
[04:41:48] dvd: not a dvd - trying as a stream/file instead
[04:41:48] file is MPEG DVD Program Stream
[04:41:50] scan: decoding previews for title 1
Scanning title 1...
Scanning title 1...
Scanning title 1...
[04:41:51] scan: 10 previews, 1920x1088, 29.970 fps, autocrop = 0/8/0/0, aspect 1.76:1, PAR 1:1
[04:41:51] scan: title (0) job->width:1936, job->height:1088
Scanning title 1...
[04:41:51] libhb: scan thread found 1 valid title(s)
+ title 1:
+ vts 0, ttn 0, cells 0->0 (0 blocks)
+ angle(s) 0
+ duration: 00:52:32
+ size: 1920x1088, pixel aspect: 1/1, display aspect: 1.76, 29.970 fps
+ autocrop: 0/8/0/0
+ chapters:
+ 1: cells 0->0, 0 blocks, duration 00:52:32
+ audio tracks:
+ subtitle tracks:
ERROR: Invalid audio input track '1', exiting.


----------



## wmcbrine

JoeKustra said:


> This may sound stupid, but I've been browsing this thread and find nothing about how much better kmttg is (compared to Desktop) when getting programs from the PC to a TiVo.


KMTTG doesn't do PC -> TiVo, only the other way around.

pyTivo can do both directions (with the emphasis on PC -> TiVo), and is often used together with KMTTG.



> _My problem is only on the restoration of files sent from two different TiVos to two different PCs. The success rate is 99% from TiVo to PC, but about 1% from PC back to TiVo._


That's very strange. I await more detail.


----------



## JoeKustra

wmcbrine said:


> KMTTG doesn't do PC -> TiVo, only the other way around.
> 
> pyTivo can do both directions (with the emphasis on PC -> TiVo), and is often used together with KMTTG.
> 
> That's very strange. I await more detail.


Thanks. If I have any revelations I'll post them here. I tried another wifi converter on my desktop today. Still get 99Mbps from TiVo, but 80+ for about 2 minutes to the TiVo before it stops. History log always indicates "too slow". Oh well, it keeps me off the streets.

I'll look at pyTivo.


----------



## b-ball-fanatic

moyekj said:


> I don't see how that can be - the check only kicks in after the download completes, so should not affect the download itself in any way.


I'll try again soon and report the specific error message I get.



> QS Fix is a must have for me else I get sync problems or worse. I don't use ProjectX QS Fix though since I have VideoRedo which is the much better one.


Hmm...I'm interested in doing whatever I can to ensure the utmost confidence in my program downloads (short of sitting and watching each one). So if you're saying that running QS Fix is a valuable step toward that end, and that the implementation in VideoReDo is much better than that built into kmttg, perhaps I should get VideoReDo.

If I don't need any of its other functions (video editing, etc.), is the "basic" version adequate to integrate with kmttg and perform this function?


----------



## moyekj

b-ball-fanatic said:


> If I don't need any of its other functions (video editing, etc.), is the "basic" version adequate to integrate with kmttg and perform this function?


 For just QS Fix yes. Note that you can get a temp evaluation license for a fully functional VRD which you can use to test that it works for what you want before buying.


----------



## storkpkp

Does the comskip GUI work on OS X?


----------



## moyekj

storkpkp said:


> Does the comskip GUI work on OS X?


 No. I think it's Windows only.


----------



## innocentfreak

moyekj said:


> I stumbled upon a way to get current list of thumbs ratings via RPC that you have set on your TiVo, as well as a way to add, modify or remove thumbs ratings.
> 
> Personally I have no use for thumbs as I never use suggestions, so this isn't too exciting to me, but I presume some people may find the ability to save/restore thumbs useful (similar to the SP save/restore)?


One thing that might be worth tweaking if possible then is for OnePass creation. Currently when you create a season pass with KMTTG it doesn't give a thumbs up which TiVo does automatically when you create a season pass.


----------



## leiff

thanks for kmttg! Iv'e been able to use it to back up my season passes after swapping out my harddrive with the copy/load option. Also helpful is the backdoor codes from the remote tab. Much easier than trying the tivo remote.

Next I have a bunch of raw tivo files on my PC I'd like to push back to my tivo as is. Hopefully Its not too difficult? I was hoping it would be quicker than using the tivo desktop option which is used via tivo menu. I've read The PUSH instructions on wiki. under wiki it says I'm already supposed to have a py share directory? Is that my problem? Is that easy to do? If so how? Under pyTivo tab the first field on top is: is pytivo.conf file. I don't understand what to put there. I keep getting invalid file chosen must be--
it will say must be with whatever file I choose here.


----------



## moyekj

leiff said:


> Next I have a bunch of raw tivo files on my PC I'd like to push back to my tivo as is. Hopefully Its not too difficult? I was hoping it would be quicker than using the tivo desktop option which is used via tivo menu. I've read The PUSH instructions on wiki. under wiki it says I'm already supposed to have a py share directory? Is that my problem? Is that easy to do? If so how? Under pyTivo tab the first field on top is: is pytivo.conf file. I don't understand what to put there. I keep getting invalid file chosen must be--
> it will say must be with whatever file I choose here.


 You must have "pyTivo" program installed and working. Assuming you have that already then the "pyTivo.conf" config entry should be the full path to the pyTivo.conf file of your pyTivo installation. For example, if you installed pyTivo under c:\pyTivo folder, then there should be a c:\pyTivo\pyTivo.conf file which would be the entry to put in kmttg.
But make sure you have pyTivo program up and running properly before bothering with kmttg side. And technically if all you are looking to do is select a bunch of files to push to your TiVo(s), you can do that from pyTivo itself using a browser and the web interface of pyTivo.


----------



## leiff

I guess I figured pytivo came with the kmttg tools or were already with TiVo desktop software. under myPC programs list there is no py TiVo. I'm hoping this will save me time in the end since if I have to push them from my Tivo using TiVo desktop one at a time it will take a long time since I have over a hundred TiVo files on my PC I need transferred back over to my TiVo


----------



## moyekj

No, pyTivo does not come bundled with kmttg or TiVo Desktop. It's a totally separate program you have to setup if you want to use it:
Home Page:
http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/PyTivo
Windows install guide:
http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Windows_Install


----------



## moyekj

v1.1k version is now released.
Lots of enhancements, including:
* New Remote table: "Streaming" to view/manage My Shows streaming related items
* Capability to add streaming shows as bookmarks to My Shows from Search table
* New Remote table: "Thumbs" including capability to backup/copy/restore/modify thumbs ratings
* Enhanced season pass options related to One Passes
* Search option to include currently unavailable content

Refer to release_notes for full details.


----------



## jcthorne

Wow, thanks! Lots of good stuff in this update.


----------



## bicker

The ability to set new Season Passes seems to be non-operational. No error. No nothing after I select Season Pass [p] from the right-click menu.


----------



## moyekj

bicker said:


> The ability to set new Season Passes seems to be non-operational. No error. No nothing after I select Season Pass [p] from the right-click menu.


 I'll look into it. Using the "Season Pass" button instead of popup menu should still work.


----------



## moyekj

The p keyboard shortcut not working in Season Premieres, Guide & Search tables looks like has been an issue for several releases. You can use the "s" keyboard shortcut instead currently. I'll fix it for the next one.


----------



## b-ball-fanatic

Any chance kmttg could one day offer the ability to transfer between TiVos? (I assume it doesn't already since I've never seen that function....correct me if I'm wrong.)

I love being able to manage backups, downloads, deletions, etc., from my desktop. The one thing that would make it perfect is if I could control between-box transfers from there as well.


----------



## ThAbtO

b-ball-fanatic said:


> Any chance kmttg could one day offer the ability to transfer between TiVos? (I assume it doesn't already since I've never seen that function....correct me if I'm wrong.)
> 
> I love being able to manage backups, downloads, deletions, etc., from my desktop. The one thing that would make it perfect is if I could control between-box transfers from there as well.


Tivo_to_Tivo is not a part of the function of KMTTG, but its possible using the remote tab where the Tivo Remote function is and if you can view your TV/Tivo from the PC.


----------



## jcthorne

b-ball-fanatic said:


> Any chance kmttg could one day offer the ability to transfer between TiVos? (I assume it doesn't already since I've never seen that function....correct me if I'm wrong.)
> 
> I love being able to manage backups, downloads, deletions, etc., from my desktop. The one thing that would make it perfect is if I could control between-box transfers from there as well.


kmttg can do this now. I already do so.

Using the push function, configure kmttg to push to the tivo you wish the videos to end up on. Use the tab to select the video to transfer and tic the push box. Other options are not necessarily required. If you just have push selected, kmttg will download a .tivo file and attempt to push it to the configured destination. Use the ipad delete option if you want the original file removed, ie move rather than copy.


----------



## ThAbtO

jcthorne said:


> kmttg can do this now. I already do so.
> 
> Using the push function, configure kmttg to push to the tivo you wish the videos to end up on. Use the tab to select the video to transfer and tic the push box. Other options are not necessarily required. If you just have push selected, kmttg will download a .tivo file and attempt to push it to the configured destination. Use the ipad delete option if you want the original file removed, ie move rather than copy.


This is not a Tivo-to-Tivo transfer function, its a PC-to-Tivo function and it uses PyTivo to work.

This poster wanted Tivo-to-Tivo transfer using KMTTG.


----------



## jcthorne

ThAbtO said:


> This is not a Tivo-to-Tivo transfer function, its a PC-to-Tivo function and it uses PyTivo to work.
> 
> This poster wanted Tivo-to-Tivo transfer using KMTTG.


Ehh, Ok. It accomplishes the goal, uses kmttg for remote management. It allows editing and storage as options if desired. It does not use the direct transfer function. Whatever. Was just trying to assist.


----------



## b-ball-fanatic

ThAbtO said:


> This is not a Tivo-to-Tivo transfer function, its a PC-to-Tivo function and it uses PyTivo to work.
> 
> This poster wanted Tivo-to-Tivo transfer using KMTTG.





jcthorne said:


> Ehh, Ok. It accomplishes the goal, uses kmttg for remote management. It allows editing and storage as options if desired. It does not use the direct transfer function. Whatever. Was just trying to assist.


I appreciate both responses.  If I'd been clearer in my question, I should have said that my desire to use kmttg for "total TiVo management" stems from the convenience of sitting at my desktop computer and being able to work with all my TiVos at once. Without having to actually go open up their UIs and direct traffic from each one.

If it's even technically feasible to manage TiVo-to-TiVo transfers from kmttg...put me down as a +1 on that feature request!


----------



## elprice7345

re: Thumbs Tab

Selecting a show, pressing "j" or right-clicking and selecting "Display Data" displays the info for the correct show, until I sort the table.

Once I sort the table, "Display Data" is incorrect.


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> re: Thumbs Tab
> 
> Selecting a show, pressing "j" or right-clicking and selecting "Display Data" displays the info for the correct show, until I sort the table.
> 
> Once I sort the table, "Display Data" is incorrect.


 Thanks, yes looks like after sorting nothing will work properly, and RATING column doesn't sort properly anyway. Those issues have been fixed for next release.


----------



## jimfaria

Can I prevent a new download starting before the previous pipeline has completed ? It seems if I have multiple shows to process, kmttg will schedule all the download one after another... even if the prior shows are still processing other steps. I would like to see the first shown complete all processing before a new download is started.


----------



## reneg

jimfaria said:


> Can I prevent a new download starting before the previous pipeline has completed ? It seems if I have multiple shows to process, kmttg will schedule all the download one after another... even if the prior shows are still processing other steps. I would like to see the first shown complete all processing before a new download is started.


You can try setting the "Active job limit" to 1, default is 2, but I'm not sure that it will enforce sequential processing of all tasks in a job. You might also increase the "start delay in seconds for download tasks" to say 30 or 60, default is 10.


----------



## lpwcomp

reneg said:


> You can try setting the "Active job limit" to 1, default is 2, but I'm not sure that it will enforce sequential processing of all tasks in a job.


It doesn't.


----------



## philhu

Why would you want it all to be sequential? Running them as they run now uses the functions much more efficiently, allows downlaods and encodes to run concurrently. Isn't that what computers are for?

Way back, things were run concurrently, even allowing you to change the orders and sort by name or job type or a few other fields, but was removed years ago.


----------



## jimfaria

philhu said:


> Why would you want it all to be sequential? Running them as they run now uses the functions much more efficiently, allows downlaods and encodes to run concurrently. Isn't that what computers are for?
> 
> Way back, things were run concurrently, even allowing you to change the orders and sort by name or job type or a few other fields, but was removed years ago.


I download and process on a fast internal SSD based filesystem, The filesystem ends up filling up and running out of space because the other processing is much slower. If I could single thread one or 2 shows at a time it would eliminate the filesystem full errors.


----------



## Alf Tanner

jimfaria said:


> I download and process on a fast internal SSD based filesystem, The filesystem ends up filling up and running out of space because the other processing is much slower. If I could single thread one or 2 shows at a time it would eliminate the filesystem full errors.


You can do what I do... I have 2x850 pro 500GB Sammy drives that do all the steps before the final output file is saved to a WD Red backup drive. They dont ever seem to fill up even close to completely, but I can see how if you're doing ad cut and encode in HD especially if you had a older or slower processor that it would stack up encodes in the enqued jobs. Do you have VRD? Also, it really stacks up writes on your SSD to do all the steps on a SSD, I did 8TB of writes in one day.


----------



## Alf Tanner

A recent problem I had with kmttg that was solved with simple reboot of the Tivo. ''503 server busy" 

I had not seen a forum post when I searched since 2009 with that problem so just in case anybody gets that error, just rebooting the tivo helped me. It started happening in my case after I was concurrently running kmttg on two different pcs.


----------



## Alf Tanner

Alf Tanner said:


> is it normal for videos which have been on the tivo for an extended period of time (most of these are over a year) to not copy correctly?





reneg said:


> No, that is not normal. It may be possible that the hard drive is failing.





lpwcomp said:


> I started having problems with TS transfer, even for new recordings. Had to switch to PS.


I wasn't ever able to successfully troubleshoot this problem on the computer I normally use for tivo backup. The error was something to do with the Tivo file not being able to be decrypted once it was copied over. I tried every combination of transferring via PS/TS, using and then not using VRD and nothing ever fixed it. I still cant figure out what caused it, but can rule out that the HDD is failing as a result of being able to eliminate the problem by using a different computer to copy the shows, then transfer them to the tivo output folder on my main tivo backup desktop and run VRD QS fix through kmttg from the computer with the issues copying those particular files.

Here are the steps I used that got the files backed up:
1. download via kmttg to a second computer
2. copy across network to the tivo output folder on my main computer to tivo output location
3. through kmttg selected the same shows to ''decrypt'' and ''qsfix'' using VRD
4. when kmttg saw those shows were already in the tivo output folder it skipped redownloading them and ran the VRD qs fix properly and copied the files to their final resting place on the backup drive.

When copying to the other computer, I used PS transfer and did not select any of the VRD options for decrypt/qs fix and that worked using a second computer. Why the first one didnt work remains a mystery



thread from vrd forum said:


> http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showthread.php?35198-mpeg-stream-error-Audio-Ring-Buffer-Overflow


 Here was the error I was getting, but I dont think it was a vrd problem because the downloaded file wasnt even playable on the computer prior to using VRD to edit it in any way.


----------



## ThAbtO

BTW, the reboot button in KMTTG did not work, it just locks up the Roamio.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> BTW, the reboot button in KMTTG did not work, it just locks up the Roamio.


 It seems to work for some and not for others. It works for me. The last couple of times my Roamio Pro was in PENDING RESTART state I used kmttg to reboot and it worked fine. Last software update I also used reboot button on a Mini and an Elite unit and it worked for those too.


----------



## jimfaria

Alf Tanner said:


> You can do what I do... .


I'm running on linux so I'm using ffmpeg. My normal processing works fine. The issue I have is after a failure of some type(power,hung process,etc). The backlog can be large. I do have the processing power to handle the pipeline just not enough storage to handle all the downloads. I know I can fix it by adding more disks but I was hoping to manage it using the software.

Thanks for you input.


----------



## reneg

Alf Tanner said:


> I wasn't ever able to successfully troubleshoot this problem on the computer I normally use for tivo backup. The error was something to do with the Tivo file not being able to be decrypted once it was copied over. I tried every combination of transferring via PS/TS, using and then not using VRD and nothing ever fixed it. I still cant figure out what caused it, but can rule out that the HDD is failing as a result of being able to eliminate the problem by using a different computer to copy the shows, then transfer them to the tivo output folder on my main tivo backup desktop and run VRD QS fix through kmttg from the computer with the issues copying those particular files.
> 
> Here are the steps I used that got the files backed up:
> 1. download via kmttg to a second computer
> 2. copy across network to the tivo output folder on my main computer to tivo output location
> 3. through kmttg selected the same shows to ''decrypt'' and ''qsfix'' using VRD
> 4. when kmttg saw those shows were already in the tivo output folder it skipped redownloading them and ran the VRD qs fix properly and copied the files to their final resting place on the backup drive.
> 
> When copying to the other computer, I used PS transfer and did not select any of the VRD options for decrypt/qs fix and that worked using a second computer. Why the first one didnt work remains a mystery
> 
> Here was the error I was getting, but I dont think it was a vrd problem because the downloaded file wasnt even playable on the computer prior to using VRD to edit it in any way.


If you can transfer from one computer but not another, then I would guess there is some problem with your primary computer installation. I would start fresh on the primary computer, uninstalling Tivo Desktop, VideoRedo, & Kmtttg and then reinstalling.


----------



## Alf Tanner

reneg said:


> If you can transfer from one computer but not another, then I would guess there is some problem with your primary computer installation. I would start fresh on the primary computer, uninstalling Tivo Desktop, VideoRedo, & Kmtttg and then reinstalling.


There has got to be a step I'm missing. I used Revo uninstaller to uninstall Java, Tivo Desktop (using the paid version), VRD and deleted everything having to do with all of those using the ''complete uninstall" except kmttg which I just deleted all the files.

It only happens with a select few videos, and so far most of them have been PBS shows. I'm wondering if I have a startup process set to delay that should be started instantly or if something having to do with how my windows startup is configured isn't properly loading something because of a process I delayed. I


----------



## Aero 1

ThAbtO said:


> BTW, the reboot button in KMTTG did not work, it just locks up the Roamio.


same here


----------



## philhu

Started to see this error with 1.1k. I've tried rebooting the tivo.

The programs load, then the remote NP List part kicks in and it dies 20 seconds in as shown.

Doesnt do it on my Premiere or TivoHD units.

The Roamio has alot stored on it (650+ programs, mostly Suggestions) FYI



Code:


>> Continuing Now Playing List from TIVO5-Roamio6 (640/682)...
https://192.168.1.14/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=640
NPL job completed: 0:00:25
---DONE--- job=javaplaylist tivo=TIVO5-Roamio6
>> Continuing Now Playing List from TIVO5-Roamio6 (656/682)...
https://192.168.1.14/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=656
NPL job completed: 0:00:25
---DONE--- job=javaplaylist tivo=TIVO5-Roamio6
>> Continuing Now Playing List from TIVO5-Roamio6 (672/682)...
https://192.168.1.14/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=672
NPL job completed: 0:00:26
---DONE--- job=javaplaylist tivo=TIVO5-Roamio6
There are currently no queued jobs to save.
682 SHOWS, 2465 GB USED, 1203 GB FREE
>> RUNNING 'REMOTE NP List' JOB FOR TiVo: TIVO5-Roamio6
RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.1.14, port=1413): Connection reset
[java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.readFully(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:184), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:146), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:600), com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:57), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]
There are currently no queued jobs to save.


----------



## moyekj

Do any Remote sub-tab functions work for the Roamio? The part that's failing is when attempting to obtain show information using RPC the communication with Roamio on port 1413 (the RPC communication port) is dropping. Enable "Use RPC to get NPL when possible" option under config-Program Options to see what happens.


----------



## moyekj

Version 1.1l just released with a couple quick fixes:

Fixed sorting related issues for *Thumbs* table that would break functionality and also fixed RATING column sorting.

The *Season Pass* right menu item and corresponding "p" keyboard shortcuts were not working in Remote Guide, Season Premieres and Search tables.


----------



## philhu

moyekj said:


> Do any Remote sub-tab functions work for the Roamio? The part that's failing is when attempting to obtain show information using RPC the communication with Roamio on port 1413 (the RPC communication port) is dropping. Enable "Use RPC to get NPL when possible" option under config-Program Options to see what happens.


Yes, nothing was working. That setting fixed it. Also sped up the npl download! Thanks!


----------



## sanjonny

Alf Tanner said:


> A recent problem I had with kmttg that was solved with simple reboot of the Tivo. ''503 server busy"
> 
> I had not seen a forum post when I searched since 2009 with that problem so just in case anybody gets that error, just rebooting the tivo helped me. It started happening in my case after I was concurrently running kmttg on two different pcs.


That is I think the only way to resolve that. What happens I think is you make requests at the same time and the tivo just gets cranky because its coming from 2 different pcs. It causes more problems on the Premiere than on the HD/series 3 but that might be because my HD is hacked and it has TWP which handles multiple requests from multiple pcs without a problem. When I use kmttg on multiple pcs to access my premiere, sometimes I get the error message you noted and reboot is the only way to fix it. And you have to reboot from the tivo/pull the plug, kmttg cannot reboot at that point because the tivo usually will not take anymore network requests.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> For series 4 or later TiVos you can use the Remote->Deleted tab to recover shows, but for series 3 you are SOL.


If you have a hacked HD, you can undelete the show using TivoWebPlus, but only on a hacked tivo.


----------



## Alf Tanner

just got pytivo running Very very nice addition and works well with kmttg.


----------



## philhu

Well, my Roamio is showing the error again, even using rpc for npl. It happens about 35 seconds into the run.

There are now 806 shows on the Roamio. It sure seems like a size/memory error. Changing to rpc/npl probably used a slightly smaller piece of code.

Here is the error:

VideoRedo Profiles refreshed
>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from TIVO5-Roamio6 ...
Loaded 0 queued jobs from file: jobData.dat
RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.1.14, port=1413): Connection reset
[java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.readFully(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:184), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:146), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:600), com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying$1AutoThread.run(NowPlaying.java:97), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]
There are currently no queued jobs to save.
>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from TIVO5-Roamio6 ...
RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.1.14, port=1413): Connection reset
[java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.readFully(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:184), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:146), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:600), com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying$1AutoThread.run(NowPlaying.java:97), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]
There are currently no queued jobs to save.


----------



## moyekj

philhu said:


> Well, my Roamio is showing the error again, even using rpc for npl. It happens about 35 seconds into the run.


 Problem seems to be the RPC connection on port 1413 is timing out, which means taking too long to return results. When it's running, in job monitor STATUS field does it show total # of shows and is it incrementing fetching the shows by 50 each time at all?


----------



## philhu

When itt was working. It counted bu 50. Here it just sits about 20 seconds and then the error occurs. Does the tivo do some prepossing that it taking too ling due to 800+ shows? Most are suggestions. Is there a way to ignore suggestion during npl loading?


----------



## moyekj

philhu said:


> When itt was working. It counted bu 50. Here it just sits about 20 seconds and then the error occurs. Does the tivo do some prepossing that it taking too ling due to 800+ shows? Most are suggestions. Is there a way to ignore suggestion during npl loading?


kmttg does an initial query for just show ids in order to get total show count before getting individual show details. Sounds like that part is failing for you because of large show count. In last few releases TiVo seems to have been reducing RPC buffer size so what used to work fine may no longer. I'll post a beta version for you to try later to see if it solves the problem.


----------



## philhu

moyekj said:


> kmttg does an initial query for just show ids in order to get total show count before getting individual show details. Sounds like that part is failing for you because of large show count. In last few releases TiVo seems to have been reducing RPC buffer size so what used to work fine may no longer. I'll post a beta version for you to try later to see if it solves the problem.


It must be number of shows. I force deleted 60 on the tivo. Got it down to 744. And it is working at the moment.


----------



## wuzznuubi

Been away for awhile and I just have to say WOW!

Can't believe how far you've got with the new season pass stuff and catching up with the latest TiVo software.

It's going to take me awhile to test it all out, but again, WOW! and THANKS!


----------



## philhu

> In the not so distant past, I found that if I had over 1000 total recordings, or over 600 episodes of a single show (on a base Roamio), if I bulk deleted them, then tried to restore, KMTTG would hang at those limits.
> 
> I never did find a way around it, as trying to restore the remainder via any method would fail (including physical TiVo remote). So, I'd have to get selective, and just kiss the least important things goodbye.


Interesting. Must be changed from tivohd days. My wife had a tivohd dedicated to recording young and restless and has 675 episodes on it now. They do not have show metadata (episode names and descriptions) each, just generic for the series, so maybe the unique metadata is what is limited, not the number of shows specifically.

For kevin- if the error occurs in kmttg, there is a good chance my remote stops working. I use Roomie, which does keypresses with RPC, so it looks like at some point in my kmttg playing, the rpc stack died, got corrupted, whatever. A reboot fixed it.

For now, i am turning off suggestions and deleted 100 more suggestions, as i have 4 tivos and ill just do them on another tivo, like my premiere


----------



## moyekj

philhu said:


> When itt was working. It counted bu 50. Here it just sits about 20 seconds and then the error occurs. Does the tivo do some prepossing that it taking too ling due to 800+ shows? Most are suggestions. Is there a way to ignore suggestion during npl loading?





moyekj said:


> kmttg does an initial query for just show ids in order to get total show count before getting individual show details. Sounds like that part is failing for you because of large show count. In last few releases TiVo seems to have been reducing RPC buffer size so what used to work fine may no longer. I'll post a beta version for you to try later to see if it solves the problem.


Here's a beta version of kmttg.jar which hopefully should no longer suffer from any limits on # shows:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEUzRTYTdfQWFJSzA/view?usp=sharing

It would be a good test if you could restore (using Deleted tab in kmttg) the suggestions you have deleted recently in order to really test this out. i.e. Restore to about 900-1000+ shows and see if things still work OK.


----------



## philhu

moyekj said:


> Here's a beta version of kmttg.jar which hopefully should no longer suffer from any limits on # shows:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEUzRTYTdfQWFJSzA/view?usp=sharing
> 
> It would be a good test if you could restore (using Deleted tab in kmttg) the suggestions you have deleted recently in order to really test this out. i.e. Restore to about 900-1000+ shows and see if things still work OK.


OK, restore is going and I turned suggestions back on. Since the disks are so big, and have 6 tuners, it pulls quite a few suggestions. Should be ready to test in about 6 hours or so


----------



## elprice7345

> Interesting. Must be changed from tivohd days. My wife had a tivohd dedicated to recording young and restless and has 675 episodes on it now. They do not have show metadata (episode names and descriptions) each, just generic for the series, so maybe the unique metadata is what is limited, not the number of shows specifically.
> 
> For kevin- if the error occurs in kmttg, there is a good chance my remote stops working. I use Roomie, which does keypresses with RPC, so it looks like at some point in my kmttg playing, the rpc stack died, got corrupted, whatever. A reboot fixed it.
> 
> For now, i am turning off suggestions and deleted 100 more suggestions, as i have 4 tivos and ill just do them on another tivo, like my premiere


I occasionally get an error similar to this discussion from kmttg:


> RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.15.111, port=1413): Read timed out
> [java.net.SocketInputStream.socketRead0(Native Method), java.net.SocketInputStream.socketRead(Unknown Source), java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.readFully(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:184), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:146), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:600), com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:57), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]


I have 2 Tivo Premieres and regularly get this error on the one above, but not on the other. Generally a reboot will fix it, but it usually goes away if I wait long enough (next morning).

I only have 214 shows on the Tivo with the error. I have 385 shows on the error-free Tivo, so my issue doesn't appear to be volume related like many of the other folks.

I also use Roomie for my main remote and have noticed issues with the remote once the Tivo gets in this state. I have noticed the Tivo iOS app also has some issues in this situation. I'll have to do more thorough testing with my remotes the next time it happens.

Does anyone know how to force the error to exist? Can I create the error "on-demand" for testing purposes?

Is rebooting the Tivo the only way to resolve this? Is there another solution? Is the issue on the Tivo side or with kmttg?


----------



## philhu

Interesting in that we havent found the exact cause, but on my roamio plus, it always failed above 800 shows. Looking back it sometimes failed alot lower on my roamio and premiere

The new beta works fine. I am up to 904 shows, no failures tonight

I did have a case where knttg locked up my computer kindof. The kmttg window locked up but everything else was ok except taskmgr wouldnt come up to kill either kmttg or explorer. It required a reboot to fix it. Not sure if the new version did it or just a coincidence


----------



## innocentfreak

Where is the best guide to read up on transcoding and the various options?

My old roommate at one point had figured out one that worked best and as a result I never bothered to really look into it. Essentially I want to setup a couple of autotransfers for shows and convert them to a 720P video that can be viewed either via Plex on mobile or Roku or easily pushed back to the TiVo.


----------



## ThAbtO

innocentfreak said:


> Essentially I want to setup a couple of autotransfers for shows and convert them to a 720P video that can be viewed either via Plex on mobile or Roku or easily pushed back to the TiVo.


I have used Roku Media Player, it plays .mp4 so I encode using ff_ipad. It is time intuitive, approx 3 hrs/1GB.


----------



## innocentfreak

ThAbtO said:


> I have used Roku Media Player, it plays .mp4 so I encode using ff_ipad. It is time intuitive, approx 3 hrs/1GB.


Hmm I will have to try that one. I would rather deal with larger filesizes rather than time for the initial encode. We tend to watch Plex more on TV than mobile so I don't want to downgrade too much in quality.

Do they not make PCI cards with chips similar to what the Stream has that would speed up the encoding?


----------



## Teeps

After installing a replacement Roamio Basic, original crapped out after 96 days.
I kmttg returns this message when trying to access the now playing list:

>> RUNNING 'REMOTE NP List' JOB FOR TiVo: Living Room
RPC error response:
{
"code": "routingError",
"text": "Unsupported schema version",
"type": "error"
}
rpc Auth error - null

running kmttg v1.1l


----------



## moyekj

Teeps said:


> After installing a replacement Roamio Basic, original crapped out after 96 days.
> I kmttg returns this message when trying to access the now playing list:
> 
> >> RUNNING 'REMOTE NP List' JOB FOR TiVo: Living Room
> RPC error response:
> {
> "code": "routingError",
> "text": "Unsupported schema version",
> "type": "error"
> }
> rpc Auth error - null
> 
> running kmttg v1.1l


 Force some connections to get software update on the TiVo as it must be running old software.


----------



## cherry ghost

innocentfreak said:


> Where is the best guide to read up on transcoding and the various options?
> 
> My old roommate at one point had figured out one that worked best and as a result I never bothered to really look into it. Essentially I want to setup a couple of autotransfers for shows and convert them to a 720P video that can be viewed either via Plex on mobile or Roku or easily pushed back to the TiVo.


Here's a good place to start

https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/Encode/H.264

and here are the settings for the various presets 


Code:


- ultrafast:
   --no-8x8dct --aq-mode 0 --b-adapt 0
   --bframes 0 --no-cabac --no-deblock
   --no-mbtree --me dia --no-mixed-refs
   --partitions none --rc-lookahead 0 --ref 1
   --scenecut 0 --subme 0 --trellis 0
   --no-weightb --weightp 0
 - superfast:
   --no-mbtree --me dia --no-mixed-refs
   --partitions i8x8,i4x4 --rc-lookahead 0
   --ref 1 --subme 1 --trellis 0 --weightp 1
 - veryfast:
   --no-mixed-refs --rc-lookahead 10
   --ref 1 --subme 2 --trellis 0 --weightp 1
 - faster:
   --no-mixed-refs --rc-lookahead 20
   --ref 2 --subme 4 --weightp 1
 - fast:
   --rc-lookahead 30 --ref 2 --subme 6
   --weightp 1
 - medium:
   Default settings apply.
 - slow:
   --b-adapt 2 --direct auto --me umh
   --rc-lookahead 50 --ref 5 --subme 8
 - slower:
   --b-adapt 2 --direct auto --me umh
   --partitions all --rc-lookahead 60
   --ref 8 --subme 9 --trellis 2
 - veryslow:
   --b-adapt 2 --bframes 8 --direct auto
   --me umh --merange 24 --partitions all
   --ref 16 --subme 10 --trellis 2
   --rc-lookahead 60
 - placebo:
   --bframes 16 --b-adapt 2 --direct auto
   --slow-firstpass --no-fast-pskip
   --me tesa --merange 24 --partitions all
   --rc-lookahead 60 --ref 16 --subme 11
   --trellis 2

This is what I use



Code:


FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -threads CPU_CORES  -map 0:0 -map 0:1 -map 0:1 -c:v libx264 -preset veryfast -crf 22 -s 1280x720 -c:a:0 aac -strict -2 -ac 2 -b:a:0 128k -c:a:1 copy  OUTPUT

-map option

https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/How to use -map option


----------



## Teeps

moyekj said:


> Force some connections to get software update on the TiVo as it must be running old software.


Thanks, that is it!
This replacement unit does not have the "one pass" update yet.


----------



## lpwcomp

2 issues:

1. Getting following error with latest (1.1l) version:



Code:


[COLOR="Red"]IOException - failed to decrypt safe contents entry: javax.crypto.BadPaddingException: Given final block not properly padded
RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.1.105, port=1413): null
[com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:180), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:146), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:600), com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:57), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)][/COLOR]

2. Even with 1.1i, if I have "Use RPC to get NPL when possible" checked, metadata files do not get a seriesId.


----------



## moyekj

Looks like java related issue to me. Did you "upgrade" java version recently? What version are you running? If you are using your own custom kmttg build note that I changed certificate + password fairly recently (forget exactly which build), so you need to make sure you have updated both cdata.p12 file of the build and the associated password.


----------



## lpwcomp

Code:


java -version
java version "1.7.0_45"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_45-b18)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.45-b08, mixed mode)

Problems occur with both the stock and locally built versions.

Date for cdata.12 in the stock 1.1l jar file is 2013-07-14


----------



## moyekj

From what I can gather from googling the issue, the problem is somehow there's a mismatch between PKCS12 file and password. For your 1.1i version use Help->Update kmttg to update which should make sure it installs the released version of kmttg. If that doesn't fix it then I don't know what the problem is - try a different machine. No such problems here and others haven't reported this problem so it seems it's localized problem to you.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> java -version
> java version "1.7.0_45"
> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_45-b18)
> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.45-b08, mixed mode)
> 
> Problems occur with both the stock and locally built versions.
> 
> Date for cdata.12 in the stock 1.1l jar file is 2013-07-14


 If you happen to have cdata.p12 file in kmttg installation dir you should remove it. That's the only other way I can think of things are going wrong for you.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> If you happen to have cdata.p12 file in kmttg installation dir you should remove it. That's the only other way I can think of things are going wrong for you.


Yes, there was a cdata.p12 file. I deleted it and the error messages went away but the problem with seriesId is still there.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Yes, there was a cdata.p12 file. I deleted it and the error messages went away but the problem with seriesId is still there.


 Look at tooltip for the RPC option - seriesId data is missing from RPC data. I'll have to revisit to see if it's obtainable, but as currently coded it's expected if using RPC for NPL.


----------



## lrhorer

I've had a problem with transferring frm my Premieres for a while. I have two CATV company provided Permiere TiVos and for some time now almost every transfer from either one of them fails at some point. Sometimes the transfer fails after a few seconds, or sometimes almost at the very end, or anywhere in between. Occasionally an entire show will transfer, but only rarely. I usually have to employ MRV to copy the show over to one of my S3 class TiVos, whereupon the TTG transfer from the S3 works just fine. It's a useable work-around, but it's a pain in the butt, not to mention dreadfully slow. I upgraded KMTTG to the latest version, with no change in behavior. The Premiere version is 20.4.5c-01-2-750

From the UI:


Code:


Thor: The Dark World
Recorded Sat 04/04/2015 03:00 AM on 970=STZHD, Duration=117 mins, movieYear=2013
Thor forms an alliance with treacherous Loki to save Earth and the Nine Realms from an ancient enemy that predates the universe itself. 
>> CREATING S:\Movies\TiVo_MPG\Thor The Dark World (Recorded Sat Apr 04, 2015, STZHD).mpg.txt ...
"C:\User Files\KMTTG\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\lrhorer\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie6122747549663112797.tmp --url https://192.168.1.104:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=19334 --output C:\Users\lrhorer\AppData\Local\Temp\meta7930841841546083651.tmp 
NPL job completed: 0:00:54
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Guest
209 SHOWS, 778 GB USED
metadata job completed: 0:00:01
---DONE--- job=metadata output=S:\Movies\TiVo_MPG\Thor The Dark World (Recorded Sat Apr 04, 2015, STZHD).mpg.txt
>> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO S:\Movies\TiVo_MPG\Thor The Dark World (Recorded Sat Apr 04, 2015, STZHD).mpg ...
"C:\User Files\KMTTG\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie sid=abc --cookie-jar "C:\Users\lrhorer\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie3459678705603333815.tmp" --url "http://192.168.1.104:80/download/Thor%20The%20Dark%20World.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=19334" | "C:\User Files\KMTTG\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --no-verify --out "S:\Movies\TiVo_MPG\Thor The Dark World (Recorded Sat Apr 04, 2015, STZHD).mpg" -
S:\Movies\TiVo_MPG\Thor The Dark World (Recorded Sat Apr 04, 2015, STZHD).mpg: size=12.81 MB elapsed=0:00:05 (21.49 Mbps)
Download failed to file: S:\Movies\TiVo_MPG\Thor The Dark World (Recorded Sat Apr 04, 2015, STZHD).mpg
Exit code: 10
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0    31    0    31    0     0    413      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--   413
  0    31    0    31    0     0    413      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
  0    31    0  867k    0     0   585k      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:-- 1881k
  0    31    0 4749k    0     0  1912k      0 --:--:--  0:00:02 --:--:-- 3246k
  0    31    0 7337k    0     0  2095k      0 --:--:--  0:00:03 --:--:-- 2957k
  0    31    0 10.8M    0     0  2481k      0 --:--:--  0:00:04 --:--:-- 3213k
  0    31    0 12.8M    0     0  2579k      0 --:--:--  0:00:05 --:--:-- 3227k
curl: (56) Received problem 3 in the chunky parser
read: No error
processing frame: No error
Encryption by QUALCOMM ;)

Removed failed download file: S:\Movies\TiVo_MPG\Thor The Dark World (Recorded Sat Apr 04, 2015, STZHD).mpg
Thor The Dark World (Recorded Sat Apr 04, 2015, STZHD).mpg: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 10 seconds.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Yes, there was a cdata.p12 file. I deleted it and the error messages went away but the problem with seriesId is still there.





moyekj said:


> Look at tooltip for the RPC option - seriesId data is missing from RPC data. I'll have to revisit to see if it's obtainable, but as currently coded it's expected if using RPC for NPL.


 With a little more overhead (but not much) I added code to retrieve seriesId data now when using RPC for NPL, so that will be included in next release.


----------



## moyekj

lrhorer said:


> Sometimes the transfer fails after a few seconds, or sometimes almost at the very end, or anywhere in between. Occasionally an entire show will transfer, but only rarely.


What version of kmttg are you using?
Have you tried without combined download/decrypt.


----------



## innocentfreak

Not sure if this is something to be concerned about or not. 

I created a OnePass last week for a new Comedy Central show called Big Time in Hollywood, FL. Today I refreshed my season passes to change the order of some shows I had added directly on the TiVo. I noticed the show had no episodes listed next to the title in the season pass list on KMTTG. 

I went into the TiVo and modified the season pass. I only changed it from Comedy Central HD to All channels. I then refreshed KMTTG to see 4 episodes next to the show. The show is only on CC so I know it didn't pick up other airings it could record. The only other thing I noticed is prior to the change to the OnePass on TiVo is it used to say from season 2014 but now says season 1 when I go into modify via KMTTG. 

I didn't think to check the To Do list before making the change to see if any episodes were actually scheduled to record. Also this show was not one I moved and everything I moved was well below it.


----------



## lrhorer

moyekj said:


> What version of kmttg are you using?


1.1l. It also failed on a pevious version.



moyekj said:


> Have you tried without combined download/decrypt.


I'll give it a shot, but I don't expect any change.


----------



## lrhorer

It's still failing. Note it does not always fail at the same place, even with the same file. The first attempt failed after 40M transferred. The second attempt is underway, and it has transferred 110M so far.


----------



## moyekj

lrhorer said:


> It's still failing. Note it does not always fail at the same place, even with the same file. The first attempt failed after 40M transferred. The second attempt is underway, and it has transferred 110M so far.


 Other thing worth trying if you haven't already is to use "java downloads" instead in case perhaps curl is acting up. Obviously you can also try with a web browser to test it out. I suspect it's a TiVo side problem so doesn't matter what method you use it's going to be a problem.


----------



## NTGod

Is it possible to run Comskip Multi-Threaded through kmttg? I have tried to added Thread_count=4 in the comskip.ini file but it seems to ignore that parameter. I have also download comskip 0.81.071 which does have the ability to be multi-threaded according to the release notes. 

I am downloading the shows from the Tivo in Transport Stream to be encoded via VideoRedo V5 to H.264 MP4. Comskip does run and work well but it is only running single threaded.


----------



## Teeps

Quote: Originally Posted by moyekj 
Force some connections to get software update on the TiVo as it must be running old software.

Thanks, that is it!
This replacement unit does not have the "one pass" update yet.

After tivo loaded the latest update, that error message is gone and kmttg functions as advertised, with roamio & xl4.

However, I continue to have connection problems to my S3-648250 tivo.
kmttg returns the following message:

http IO exception for: https://192.168.1.***/TiVoConnect?C...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0
Connection timed out: connect
Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from S-3 HD TiVo
Check YOUR MAK & IP settings

Additionally, when the "look for tivos on the network" is ticked.
I get 2 entries for the roamio. one listed roamio the other living room.
Both entries populate the now playing list; I can transfer from either tivo description.
I have tried deleting living room.
Then closing kmttg, restarting, and if the "looking" is still ticked.
The living room tivo appears...

Tanks for your help.


----------



## moyekj

After renaming any TiVo you need to reboot it to avoid double broadcast entries for itself - that's an age old TiVo bug.

For the S3 TiVo you need to see if you can ping that IP address and then check if you can connect to it with a browser to download anything. If none of that works check the IP address on the TiVo itself to make sure it matches. If still no luck then reboot it too.


----------



## jhwpbm

Teeps said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by moyekj
> Force some connections to get software update on the TiVo as it must be running old software.
> 
> Thanks, that is it!
> This replacement unit does not have the "one pass" update yet.
> 
> After tivo loaded the latest update, that error message is gone and kmttg functions as advertised, with roamio & xl4.
> 
> However, I continue to have connection problems to my S3-648250 tivo.
> kmttg returns the following message:
> 
> http IO exception for: https://192.168.1.***/TiVoConnect?C...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0
> Connection timed out: connect
> Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from S-3 HD TiVo
> Check YOUR MAK & IP settings
> 
> Additionally, when the "look for tivos on the network" is ticked.
> I get 2 entries for the roamio. one listed roamio the other living room.
> Both entries populate the now playing list; I can transfer from either tivo description.
> I have tried deleting living room.
> Then closing kmttg, restarting, and if the "looking" is still ticked.
> The living room tivo appears...
> 
> Tanks for your help.


I see the same thing with my Roamio - I get one name in the list (e.g., "Family Room"), but it will typically pick up two IP addresses: one for the TiVo itself and one for the streamer component. Which one it "picks" seems random (and sometimes changes in the middle of a session), but if it picks the streamer, I am unable to download and get the error above. Only fix I've found is to restart kmttg and hope next time it "picks" the correct IP address :/

Would be great if this could be fixed programmatically to ignore the IP address from the streamer.


----------



## innocentfreak

In settings you can delete a TiVo. This is how I removed the streaming portion of the Roamio.


----------



## moyekj

jhwpbm said:


> Would be great if this could be fixed programmatically to ignore the IP address from the streamer.


 What version of kmttg are you running? If you keep up with latest versions it should not be an issue. Discovery ignore of the Stream IP has been coded in for a while now but recently TiVo changed the name of the Stream which required a code update to track, but as long as you stick with recent versions of kmttg it should be ignored. Of course if you were running with a version where it was not ignored then you need to remove it manually in config-TiVo tab as innocentfreak points out.


----------



## moyekj

As posted in another thread, for next release I've enhanced kmttg to be able to properly search and add as My Shows bookmark pretty much anything that's in TiVo database but not currently available to you:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10465197#post10465197

As pointed out in that thread, searching for titles via TiVo itself does not find them so unable to add them via TiVo itself. Only way I found how to do it from TiVo is if I could find a match using "Browse TV & Movies" which restricts you to a small subset of titles.


----------



## jhwpbm

moyekj said:


> What version of kmttg are you running? If you keep up with latest versions it should not be an issue. Discovery ignore of the Stream IP has been coded in for a while now but recently TiVo changed the name of the Stream which required a code update to track, but as long as you stick with recent versions of kmttg it should be ignored. Of course if you were running with a version where it was not ignored then you need to remove it manually in config-TiVo tab as innocentfreak points out.


Until yesterday, I was running the most current version of kmttg presented by the "About | Update kmttg" menu option (v1.1l, I believe). The issue was still present - I only saw "Family Room" TiVo presented in the list, but which IP address it used (FWIW, the two addresses on my network are 192.168.0.3 and 192.168.0.13) appeared to be random, which caused intermittent connectivity errors. Someone else suggested manually deleting the entry but even after doing that, the entry came back next time discovery happened, and the same issue recurred.

Yesterday, upon visiting this thread for some pointers, I downloaded the beta .jar presented just above, + deleted my existing config.ini file, and the issue is no longer happening. I was also able to switch to refreshing the NPL via RPC, which was not working before, so not sure if deleting the config.ini file or the updated .jar file resolved the issue - either way, happy to have kmttg working properly / consistently again 

NOTE: The updated .jar also fixed another issue I was having where only 643 of 645 (for example) entries in the NPL were downloaded. This prevented the NPL list from being displayed at all. I had developed a workaround where I only did 40 "pulls" from the list, which limited the NPL to 640 entries (40x16) - the workaround is no longer necessary, as the new .jar appears to correct this issue.


----------



## ThAbtO

jhwpbm said:


> I see the same thing with my Roamio - I get one name in the list (e.g., "Family Room"), but it will typically pick up two IP addresses: one for the TiVo itself and one for the streamer component. Which one it "picks" seems random (and sometimes changes in the middle of a session), but if it picks the streamer, I am unable to download and get the error above. Only fix I've found is to restart kmttg and hope next time it "picks" the correct IP address :/
> 
> Would be great if this could be fixed programmatically to ignore the IP address from the streamer.


This is one reason to use static (fixed) IP addresses for the Tivos. I have my router "Reserve" specific IPs for all my devices.


----------



## jmbach

+1


----------



## Alf Tanner

ThAbtO said:


> This is one reason to use static (fixed) IP addresses for the Tivos. I have my router "Reserve" specific IPs for all my devices.


agreed. Every device connected to my router has a DHCP reservation, grouped by device type


----------



## moyekj

v1.1m version is now released
ENHANCEMENTS

For series 4 or later TiVos you can now add almost any unavailable title as a bookmark to My Shows when using Remote->Search with "Include unavailable" option enabled.
 When using RPC to get Now Playing List information "SeriesId" information is now included in metadata, so there are no longer any shortcomings to using RPC exclusively for obtaining Now Playing List.
CHANGES

Filter out "webVideo" matches from searches including streaming titles since TiVo no longer supports recording of webVideo titles.
FIXES

Large number of shows could cause "RPC timeout" problems when obtaining list of shows from TiVo using RPC protocol.


----------



## SamD

Getting "Download duration not within expected tolerance" error at each and every download. Version 1.1m. Maybe tolerance now is too small for my Premiere xl4?


----------



## moyekj

SamD said:


> Getting "Download duration not within expected tolerance" error at each and every download. Version 1.1m. Maybe tolerance now is too small for my Premiere xl4?


 That code hasn't changed in a long while. Check the .TiVo file manually using mediainfo to see if it matches up with what kmttg is reporting (kmttg uses mediainfo to check .TiVo file duration). Also check that the reported expected duration matches up.


----------



## SamD

In the last case: (Bridget Jone's Diary, FIOS, Encore HD) Premiere reports 1:40, 11.27 GB. kmmtg reports the same duration.
With option "Check download duration" on, kmmtg reaches the end, reports an error and starts download again.
I unchecked that option; download completed successfully (9.614 GB instead of 11.27).
Mediainfo reports 1:25 on incomplete file.
On Premiere, file plays to the end. Actually, this situation with duration started maybe one or two months back...


----------



## sanjonny

lrhorer said:


> It's still failing. Note it does not always fail at the same place, even with the same file. The first attempt failed after 40M transferred. The second attempt is underway, and it has transferred 110M so far.


Are you looking at the files where the fail points are. For my premiere which I often want to kick into next week, certain channels and / or certain shows have a very high fail rate. Like almost every episode of elementary. Usually when I look around the fail time, I can find the glitch and then set resume point after it. For some reason it was happening alot a month or two ago and now has subsided back down a bit to its average of about 1 out of 15 shows or so, but i did have some days where it was almost everything on nbc or cbs, which is probably signal related. Having the HD tivo, I get really angry that the premiere has such problems because the HD almost never fails a download due to signal glitches. Seems they could have fixed that in the last few years for the premiere and every survey I take I ask them to squash the bug, but no joy so far, too worried about doing streaming to devices that I never use. If I wanted to stream to my kindle or ipad, I would use netflix, I have a tivo to watch the show on my TV.


----------



## moyekj

SamD said:


> In the last case: (Bridget Jone's Diary, FIOS, Encore HD) Premiere reports 1:40, 11.27 GB. kmmtg reports the same duration.
> With option "Check download duration" on, kmmtg reaches the end, reports an error and starts download again.
> I unchecked that option; download completed successfully (9.614 GB instead of 11.27).
> Mediainfo reports 1:25 on incomplete file.
> On Premiere, file plays to the end. Actually, this situation with duration started maybe one or two months back...


 So the option is working properly. It's an incomplete download that you will need to try "resume" option to download missing piece of the show.


----------



## chucky24

Long time admirer of kmmtg who thinks moyekj is a golden god whom we should all worship with animal sacrifices. First time caller.

This may well already be on your 'to do' list, or it may be impossible for whatever reason, but the *one* feature I really, really want is for kmmtg to include streaming titles in the Search++.

I'm an auteur-oriented film viewer, so I love to do searches by director. And since more titles are available via streaming than recording, that's why I want OTT titles included in the results. It's obviously possible to do this via the TiVo interface, but even with a Slide remote, it's cumbersome and *incredibly* time-consuming to thumb through each title and see what's available. But if streaming titles were to show up in Search++ in kmmtg, the whole process would be easy-peasy.

Thanks for listening, and now back to the animal sacrifices.


----------



## moyekj

Regarding the Search++ integration with streaming and unavailable titles, I wish it were possible, but unfortunately it's not. The Search++ style searches rely on "offerSearch" RPC operation which has some of the more advanced ways of doing searches beyond simple keywords. However that operation does not have a way to include streaming and unavailable content as part of the search. One has to use "collectionSearch" operation for that, which is what simple Search is using, but unfortunately that doesn't have the more advanced search features that "offerSearch" has.

AFAIK on the TiVo itself you can't do advanced searches that include streaming/unavailable either. Essentially until TiVo allows mixing Wishlists with OnePass type features I don't think this will be possible.


----------



## HarperVision

chucky24 said:


> Long time admirer of kmmtg who thinks moyekj is a golden god whom we should all worship with animal sacrifices. First time caller. This may well already be on your 'to do' list, or it may be impossible for whatever reason, but the one feature I really, really want is for kmmtg to include streaming titles in the Search++. I'm an auteur-oriented film viewer, so I love to do searches by director. And since more titles are available via streaming than recording, that's why I want OTT titles included in the results. It's obviously possible to do this via the TiVo interface, but even with a Slide remote, it's cumbersome and incredibly time-consuming to thumb through each title and see what's available. But if streaming titles were to show up in Search++ in kmmtg, the whole process would be easy-peasy. Thanks for listening, and now back to the animal sacrifices.


+1

It doesn't appear to be you're a first time caller, but it I see it has been a few years. From the tone of this post, this must be the famous "Chucky" from Zatz Not Funny fame I take it? If so, welcome aboard and I look forward to more of your very entertaining posts!


----------



## rgr

Advanced search stopped working after update to v1.1m. Worked fine in previous version. I've attached a screenshot of the search parameters.

Anything else I need to check? Other transfers (ToDo, Now Playing, etc) complete fine.

Thanks


----------



## chucky24

HarperVision said:


> From the tone of this post, this must be the famous "Chucky" from Zatz Not Funny fame


Guilty as charged.



HarperVision said:


> t doesn't appear to be you're a first time caller, but it I see it has been a few years.


First time communing with The One True Kevin. But yeah, I've been to TC previously. And I was Chucky23 here before I lost the password.


----------



## chucky24

moyekj said:


> The Search++ style searches rely on "offerSearch" RPC operation which has some of the more advanced ways of doing searches beyond simple keywords. However that operation does not have a way to include streaming and unavailable content as part of the search.


Ugh. I was worried about what I thought was the unlikely possibility that there was no hook for you to latch onto.



moyekj said:


> AFAIK on the TiVo itself you can't do advanced searches that include streaming/unavailable either.


But, but, but, hmmm... Now I'm getting slightly optimistic!

There is *definitely* a hook 'On the TiVo' for doing this. And there is a lesser version of that hook on the iOS remote app. Now, maybe it's a 'private' hook that you can't latch onto, but I do know there *is* a hook.

For example, on the TiVo, start a search by keying in "S", "C", "O", "R", "S", then pick "Martin Scorsese" out of the list. You get a left sidebar chooser with 4 options:

- "TV" - Not interesting to me, as it's just his appearances on talk shows you can stream.
- "Movies" - Also not interesting to me, as it's just the films he has cameos in, or is a talking head in.
- "Other Credits" - _And now we've hit paydirt._

With "Other Credits", I can get a (dirty) list of *every movie he's ever directed*. And by thumbing through them, I can see if they're recordable, streamable free, streamable for pay, or unavailable. Because of the cumbersome nature of the UI, it takes 10 minutes to go through them all, which is why I'd far prefer it in the convenient table form that kmmtg could offer.

(It's a 'dirty' list because it also includes movies he's produced or executive produced, though the UI indicates which is which. But Scorsese is unusual as a director in having so many producing ventures. Most directors would have a relatively 'clean' directing list. And, of course, for actors, it's all much simpler. Their "TV" and "Movie" lists are all you'd want.)

Now, things get a bit more complicated if we try the same process on the iOS remote app, which is why I say it's a 'lesser' hook.

First, we've got the minor semantic matter of the paydirt being under "Production Credits" instead of "Other Credits", but that doesn't matter. Here's what does matter: For one, it doesn't indicate Scorsese's role, whether he directed or produced. For another, it doesn't indicate if the movie is available or not, and whether it's on an a-la-carte or all-you-can eat service.

But even with all those limitations, you *still* have the option of trying to add any of those streaming movies to your My Shows, regardless of availability.

So, optimally, you could access the 'On the TiVo' hook. Less optimally, you could still access the lesser 'remote' hook. I leave it up to you on whether or not it's possible, whether or not it's worth your time and effort, and how to implement it. (Though regarding potential implementation, it seems to me it's likely a different tab than Search++.)


----------



## moyekj

rgr said:


> Advanced search stopped working after update to v1.1m. Worked fine in previous version. I've attached a screenshot of the search parameters.
> 
> Anything else I need to check? Other transfers (ToDo, Now Playing, etc) complete fine.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 22807


 Replicating your search parameters minus the channel filtering yields 100+ results for me. When I then add channel number filtering based on some entries I saw during unfiltered run, the channel filtering is working too. So AFAICT it's working fine for me.

NOTE: If you are not already, make sure you provide your tivo.com login and password in kmttg config-Tivos tab which genre-based searches rely on.


----------



## rgr

moyekj said:


> NOTE: If you are not already, make sure you provide your tivo.com login and password in kmttg config-Tivos tab which genre-based searches rely on.


I rebooted the tivo and my laptop. Then archived off and fresh installed kmttg, with login (as suggested)

Advanced Search still not working. Nor is regular keyword search. Comes back very quickly with no hits.

On Advanced Search I see this:

>> RUNNING 'REMOTE Advanced Search' JOB FOR TiVo: T5
RPC error response:
{
"text": "No refserver filters provided",
"code": "badArgument",
"type": "error"
}
AdvSearch failed.
>> Advanced search completed on TiVo: T5
NOTE: No matches found during the search.

Thanks for the quick response. You provide better service for a free program that most companies do for a paid one.


----------



## SamD

*moyekj*
*sanjonny*

How can I force resume on incomplete file?
When I check File/Resume downloads, select TiVo file and click Start jobs download doesn't resume, just decrypting restarts over existing file.


----------



## mattack

resume downloads means to resume from the *pause point on the Tivo itself*. Not resume some kind of kmttg progress..


----------



## mattack

I turn on and off folders sporadically, since usually I want folders ON to sort by date since I'm likely finding something recent (and most shows end up in folders)..

But I also often want to turn off folders and sort by Size to find the biggest show.. (either to download that, or watch that particular show's oldest episode to hopefully watch/delete approximately biggest->smallest to make room)..

I admit this is a big whine, but turning on/off folders in kmttg takes a VERY long time. Is there any way kmttg could keep cached the on/off folder lists, or do it faster somehow?

This is on a Roamio Plus with an almost full 3 TB drive, so lots of recordings!


----------



## moyekj

SamD said:


> *moyekj*
> *sanjonny*
> 
> How can I force resume on incomplete file?
> When I check File/Resume downloads, select TiVo file and click Start jobs download doesn't resume, just decrypting restarts over existing file.


See Resume_Downloads


----------



## moyekj

chucky24 said:


> Long time admirer of kmmtg who thinks moyekj is a golden god whom we should all worship with animal sacrifices. First time caller.
> 
> This may well already be on your 'to do' list, or it may be impossible for whatever reason, but the *one* feature I really, really want is for kmmtg to include streaming titles in the Search++.
> 
> I'm an auteur-oriented film viewer, so I love to do searches by director. And since more titles are available via streaming than recording, that's why I want OTT titles included in the results. It's obviously possible to do this via the TiVo interface, but even with a Slide remote, it's cumbersome and *incredibly* time-consuming to thumb through each title and see what's available. But if streaming titles were to show up in Search++ in kmmtg, the whole process would be easy-peasy.
> 
> Thanks for listening, and now back to the animal sacrifices.





moyekj said:


> Regarding the Search++ integration with streaming and unavailable titles, I wish it were possible, but unfortunately it's not. The Search++ style searches rely on "offerSearch" RPC operation which has some of the more advanced ways of doing searches beyond simple keywords. However that operation does not have a way to include streaming and unavailable content as part of the search. One has to use "collectionSearch" operation for that, which is what simple Search is using, but unfortunately that doesn't have the more advanced search features that "offerSearch" has.
> 
> AFAIK on the TiVo itself you can't do advanced searches that include streaming/unavailable either. Essentially until TiVo allows mixing Wishlists with OnePass type features I don't think this will be possible.


I'll need to look at it more when time permits, but cursory closer look I see now that "collectionSearch" actually has more capabilities for advanced search than I previously noticed. They are different methods compared to "offerSearch", but the capabilities are there, certainly for credit-based searches (actor, directory, etc). So it does appear that I may be able to use "collectionSearch" for more advanced searches. I'll explore it more.


----------



## moyekj

rgr said:


> I rebooted the tivo and my laptop. Then archived off and fresh installed kmttg, with login (as suggested)
> 
> Advanced Search still not working. Nor is regular keyword search. Comes back very quickly with no hits.
> 
> On Advanced Search I see this:
> 
> >> RUNNING 'REMOTE Advanced Search' JOB FOR TiVo: T5
> RPC error response:
> {
> "text": "No refserver filters provided",
> "code": "badArgument",
> "type": "error"
> }
> AdvSearch failed.
> >> Advanced search completed on TiVo: T5
> NOTE: No matches found during the search.
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. You provide better service for a free program that most companies do for a paid one.


 Same advanced search criteria as you posted before? By that message it appears like there are missing search criteria.


----------



## rgr

moyekj said:


> Same advanced search criteria as you posted before? By that message it appears like there are missing search criteria.


I was using a stripped down search, when I ran using the same criteria, it ran. But again returned nothing.

Any other ideas what I should be looking for? This is a fresh kmttg install running under ubuntu 14.04.

Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

rgr said:


> I was using a stripped down search, when I ran using the same criteria, it ran. But again returned nothing.
> 
> Any other ideas what I should be looking for? This is a fresh kmttg install running under ubuntu 14.04.
> 
> Thanks.


 Try it like this. Note all the matches I'm getting:


----------



## rgr

moyekj said:


> Try it like this. Note all the matches I'm getting:


Tried it again. I can see the "Initial Matches" increase, stop like it's filtering, but then come back with "No Matches Found"

Changing the criteria changes the "Initial Matches" - but no matches are ever found.

Odd.


----------



## chucky24

moyekj said:


> I'll need to look at it more when time permits, but cursory closer look I see now that "collectionSearch" actually has more capabilities for advanced search than I previously noticed. They are different methods compared to "offerSearch", but the capabilities are there, certainly for credit-based searches (actor, directory, etc). So it does appear that I may be able to use "collectionSearch" for more advanced searches. I'll explore it more.


Woo-hoo! Thank you incredibly much for that, as well as your overall stellar work on the app. Your priorities, and your time and effort are obviously yours to determine.

I came here just trying to humbly noodge something up your 'To Do' list, and now I find I may have made an, admittedly small, _actual productive contribution_ to your kickass software. Who knew?


----------



## moyekj

How about simple searches by title. Do you get anything for those?


----------



## rgr

moyekj said:


> How about simple searches by title. Do you get anything for those?


Yes and no.

When I have none of the boxes (include free streaming, paid streaming, VOD, unavailable) and using "Justified" (except without quotes) - nothing matched even though I have that show in my ToDo list.

When I have any of those boxes checked, matches are found and displayed.


----------



## moyekj

rgr said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> When I have none of the boxes (include free streaming, paid streaming, VOD, unavailable) and using "Justified" (except without quotes) - nothing matched even though I have that show in my ToDo list.
> 
> When I have any of those boxes checked, matches are found and displayed.


 That's very odd indeed and implies no channel based guide data is being made available to search. If you go to Remote-Guide tab are you getting proper guide data being displayed there? i.e. Via Guide tab can you find upcoming recordings for "Justified"? Simple search for "Justified" with all check marks turned off returns 5 matches in guide data for me (4 different airings of ep 613, and 1 of ep 612).
What software version is currently on your TiVo?


----------



## rgr

moyekj said:


> That's very odd indeed and implies no channel based guide data is being made available to search. If you go to Remote-Guide tab are you getting proper guide data being displayed there? i.e. Via Guide tab can you find upcoming recordings for "Justified"? Simple search for "Justified" with all check marks turned off returns 5 matches in guide data for me (4 different airings of ep 613, and 1 of ep 612).


Yes. Going Remote-Guide-Channels and selecting 741 then using drop-down to look at Tue-7PM. Justified is right there.

But search finds nothing.


----------



## moyekj

rgr said:


> Yes. Going Remote-Guide-Channels and selecting 741 then using drop-down to look at Tue-7PM. Justified is right there.
> 
> But search finds nothing.


 What model TiVo are you using and what's the software version running on it? For me it's working with a TiVo Roamio Pro with 20.4.7 and for 2 series 4 models running with 20.4.6 software. Also please specify 1st 3 digits of your TSN.


----------



## rgr

moyekj said:


> What model TiVo are you using and what's the software version running on it?


Roamio Plus running 20.4.7-USA-6-848


----------



## moyekj

Don't know... If you search for Justified on TiVo itself is it returning matches associated with channel 741?


----------



## rgr

moyekj said:


> Don't know... If you search for Justified on TiVo itself is it returning matches associated with channel 741?


Hadn't thought of that, but no, nothing is showing.

On hold with TiVo now and they are trying to track it down. I'll let you know what they find.

Apologies for not checking that. OnePasses and Wishlists record what they should so I assumed everything fine on TiVo side. Have gotten so used to using kmttg for searches, I thought that's where the problem lay.


----------



## rgr

moyekj said:


> Don't know... If you search for Justified on TiVo itself is it returning matches associated with channel 741?


Looks like it's resolved now. TiVo support had me redo a Guided Setup that didn't fix the issue. Then they had me do a "Clear Program Information & To Do List" - and that WORKED! They did warn me that sometimes that deletes OnePasses so I coped them using kmttg as a backup.

YMMV but if this happens again that's the first thing I'll try.

Thanks again for your help, attention, and of course, for the great application.


----------



## moyekj

chucky24 said:


> Woo-hoo! Thank you incredibly much for that, as well as your overall stellar work on the app. Your priorities, and your time and effort are obviously yours to determine.
> 
> I came here just trying to humbly noodge something up your 'To Do' list, and now I find I may have made an, admittedly small, _actual productive contribution_ to your kickass software. Who knew?


 On closer look "collectionSearch" is missing some key things currently in Search++ form such as subtitle, subtitle keyword, description and advanced keywords with and/or operations. i.e. A substantial chunk of what makes up Search++ is missing, so it doesn't look to be feasible replacement.


----------



## chucky24

moyekj said:


> On closer look "collectionSearch" is missing some key things currently in Search++ form such as subtitle, subtitle keyword, description and advanced keywords with and/or operations. i.e. A substantial chunk of what makes up Search++ is missing, so it doesn't look to be feasible replacement.


No doubt. Given my understanding even prior to your clarification here, I was most definitely not thinking of this as a *replacement* for Search++.

It seems a _far_ different beast than Search++. It's obviously more limited in the exact ways you are outlining. But it's also significantly more powerful in its ability to pick up *all* titles for a given actor or director, from the multicast, from OTT, from VOD, and from currently unavailable titles too. (It's most akin to the current 'title' search in the main search box, which my completely uneducated guess says uses the same "collectionSearch".)

_Assuming_ "collectionSearch" can pick up all the info you can get from an 'On the TiVo' search on a person, which my uneducated guess would indicate it can, it seems as if it would be a highly useful *alternative* to Search++ for quite a number of users and use-case-scenarios. (Hence why I noted that in terms of potential implementation, it seems likely as if it should be a completely different tab or dialog box than Search++. Perhaps the _simplest_ implementation could take the form of a drop-down menu in the main search box for choosing between 'title', 'actor', 'director', 'producer', or 'all'; or something along those lines. Though a separate 'person' search tab would allow for another field in the table for the person's role.) I know it would be highly useful for me, and I can't believe I'm anywhere close to alone in that.

But as stated, your priorities, and your time and effort are obviously yours to determine.


----------



## ThAbtO

Using 1.1m, when trying to refresh the NPL on the S3, I get these errors.

RPC error response:
{
"code": "middlemindError",
"cause": {
"code": "routeNotFound",
"text": "Could not find route for recordingFolderItemSearch",
"type": "middlemindErrorCause"
},
"text": "middlemindError",
"type": "error"
}


But, when using v1.1L, the process works fine.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Using 1.1m, when trying to refresh the NPL on the S3, I get these errors.
> 
> RPC error response:
> {
> "code": "middlemindError",
> "cause": {
> "code": "routeNotFound",
> "text": "Could not find route for recordingFolderItemSearch",
> "type": "middlemindErrorCause"
> },
> "text": "middlemindError",
> "type": "error"
> }
> 
> But, when using v1.1L, the process works fine.


 I don't have an S3 to test with anymore so don't really consider it when making RPC updates. I'll have to see if I can try and fix it "blindly" without an S3 to test with if you can give me some help testing it?


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO, see if kmttg.jar in this zip file works for your S3:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdESi1JSVlpWVRjUlU/view?usp=sharing


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> ThAbtO, see if kmttg.jar in this zip file works for your S3:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdESi1JSVlpWVRjUlU/view?usp=sharing


RPC error response:
{
"code": "authenticationFailed",
"text": "Failed calling IT mind with 'login': ProcessITMindRequest caught 'Number of retries (1) exceeded: last error: PostString failed: Curl error: a timeout was reached (28). Url: https://www8.tivo.com/authinternal/mindLite2?type=login'",
"type": "error"
}
rpc Auth error - null

Initial NPL load went fine, but on a second refresh, got that error. (Can't blame the program for that one). Additional NPL refreshes went fine. TY.


----------



## moyekj

chucky24 said:


> Given my understanding even prior to your clarification here, I was most definitely not thinking of this as a *replacement* for Search++.


Try kmttg.jar in this zip file:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEQWZaa1l6aUxmaVU/view?usp=sharing
I added "Type" cyclic to Search tab where you can now choose one of:
keywords, actor, director, producer, executiveProducer, writer

keywords choice gives you the traditional title/subtitle/description searches but you can select one of the roles instead to search for and it will work with the streaming and unavailable search options.


----------



## chucky24

moyekj said:


> Try kmttg.jar in this zip file


*Splendiferous!*

Tried a brief test on multiple directors and actors, and it works like a charm! 'Recording' OTT titles derived from these searches as bookmarks also works perfectly.

You're the bestest, moyekj. With any luck whatsoever, I won't be nearly the only one who finds great utility from this. (And all praise due for my never having to mess with doing these cumbersome searches via the ten-foot interface anymore!)

Half of why I love TiVo comes from Alviso. And the other half comes from you.


----------



## elprice7345

I try to change the "Get in HD" Preference for one of my SPs through kmttg and I get the following error:


Code:


RPC error response:
{
   "code": "badArgument",
   "debug": "Perhaps you're not providing all the required fields.",
   "text": "Request doesn't conform to the schema.",
   "type": "error"
}

Edit: I think I found the problem. I was trying to change the HD preference for a WL. It works for a regular SP.

Any chance you could add the HD preference to the current table? Or for that matter all the SP options that are available for changing through kmttg?


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> Edit: I think I found the problem. I was trying to change the HD preference for a WL. It works for a regular SP.


 I think I have SP Option form and modification of wishlist types fixed for next release (broken with addition of OnePass options).


----------



## moyekj

v1.1n is now released. Contains enhancement to Remote Search tab discussed above as well as several RPC related fixes. See release_notes for full details.


----------



## witwar

Hi. I'm a longtime non technical user (about 5 years) but am having trouble with one installation of KMMTG on a Mac Mini (mid 2010) running Yosemite. It will record off the particular Series 2 when manually started but won't record automatically. KMMTG on a separate Macbook Pro works perfectly with this same tivo.

Any help is appreciated.

Thank you.

The error returned is:
RemoteInit - (IP=10.0.1.179, port=1413): Operation timed out [java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.doConnect(AbstractPlainSocketImpl.java:345), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(AbstractPlainSocketImpl.java:206), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connect(AbstractPlainSocketImpl.java:188), java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(SocksSocketImpl.java:392), java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:589), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.connect(SSLSocketImpl.java:649), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl. <init>(SSLSocketImpl.java:409), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketFactoryImpl.createSocket(SSLSocketFactoryImpl.java:88), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:182), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init> (Remote.java:148), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:601), com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:57), java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745)]


----------



## moyekj

witwar, if the TiVo is a series 2 then in kmttg config-Tivos tab you should NOT select option "Enable iPad style communications with this TiVo" for it since that's only for series 4 or later TiVos. Make sure to turn that off, then restart kmttg.


----------



## Bill Zigrang

I'm having a new problem after the latest update (after several years of success with kmttg.)

Now, when I launch the program (either from the program folder or a shortcut), a black screen (like a CMD screen) flashes briefly, then nothing. I've so far done the following:

a.)removed all java installs and installed ONLY jre1.8_45 (32-bit)

b) removed and reinstalled kmttg under C:\kmttg (previously worked FINE under C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg)

c.) deleted .kmttg_settings from user file

d.) performed the "Association Setting" Step 4 under the Windows Installation instructions (running CMD as administrator)

e.) Tried to run the whole shebang in safe mode

f.) ran "Install kmttg service.bat" manually, to make sure that happened

g.) just checked & tried to start the service manually, which wouldn't start with an error message of "The kmttg service terminated with service-specific error Incorrect function.."

Of course, I've restarted the computer several times during all this mumbo-jumbo, but still get the same result. I'm running under Win& HP sp1, 64-bit. My browser does have No-Script installed, but the browser isn't running. 
??Any Suggestions??

Zig


----------



## moyekj

Bill, start a "cmd" shell, then:
cd c:\kmttg
kmttg.jar

If the Java association is setup properly that should launch kmttg. If there is no association then still from command line try:
java -jar kmttg.jar

That should work if java is in your path. If not in your search path, then use full path to java.exe such as:
"c:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8_45\bin\java.exe" -jar kmttg.jar

That last one should certainly work even without java associations or java in your search path. If there is still an error at least you should be able to see what error is being spit out at that point.


----------



## Bill Zigrang

First try resulted in "Could not find or load main class C:\kmttg\kmttg.jar"

The second suggestion did it however. Thankyewverymuch. ??Can I undelete my configuration file, seeing as how I've changed the program location?

ADDENDUM: I spoke too soon; *only* using the CMD "java -jar kmttg.jar" allows the program to start.

Zig


----------



## moyekj

Bill Zigrang said:


> ADDENDUM: I spoke too soon; *only* using the CMD "java -jar kmttg.jar" allows the program to start.


 That means the way Java was installed was incomplete without registering proper file association and putting Java in your path. What you could do though is just create a shortcut on your desktop which executes:
javaw.exe -jar c:\kmttg\kmttg.jar


----------



## Bill Zigrang

Since I may be using java for other things, I think I'll first try removing/reinstalling java. Will let you know how this works out (remember, everything was previously OK with my prior java installs).

Zig


----------



## Bill Zigrang

Well, *THAT* was a disaster. Managed to make my computer almost unusable after the uninstall/restart/reinstall of Java. Luckily, I was able to go back to a System Restore point before the *FUBAR* (almost wasn't able to do even THAT).

Bottom line, kmttg is back under Program Files (x86)\kmttg (I know, I know), and can only be called by the CMD association. It's late here, and I don't have any pressing transfers to do. I'm going to bed, but would like to keep this subject open.

Zig


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> I think I have SP Option form and modification of wishlist types fixed for next release (broken with addition of OnePass options).


 Tested and fixed. Thanks!


elprice7345 said:


> Any chance you could add the HD preference to the current table? Or for that matter all the SP options that are available for changing through kmttg?


----------



## lew

Trying to use kmttg server to stream. I get about 5 minutes, audio only. FiOS. Channel is using mpeg4 and AC3. Attempting to stream from Roamio to app gives error message about unsupported format (as expected).
Edited to add I know video is encoded h264


----------



## moyekj

lew said:


> Trying to use kmttg server to stream. I get about 5 minutes, audio only. FiOS. Channel is using mpeg4 and AC3. Attempting to stream from Roamio to app gives error message about unsupported format (as expected).


 H.264 channels requires TS .TiVo downloads which don't work with tivodecode. And tivodecode is only decryption method which accepts stdin (the DirectShow methods don't), so there is no other choice for on-the-fly decryption.

What's happening in your case then is kmttg is using PS .TiVo download which is getting the AC3 audio fine but not the video portion. Nothing I can do about it until someone gets tivodecode to work properly with TS .TiVo files.


----------



## BH9244

Hi Running the current version 1.1n. Seems as though there seems to be an increasingly common issue in that when I offload a recording from one of my Tivos to my pc the download appears to complete but in actuality stops at some point prior to the full file, in particular I notice that 60 minute recording seem to only transfer approx. 55 mins, not error message noted. Any idea how to address this or what may cause the issue. Thanks..


----------



## moyekj

BH9244 said:


> Hi Running the current version 1.1n. Seems as though there seems to be an increasingly common issue in that when I offload a recording from one of my Tivos to my pc the download appears to complete but in actuality stops at some point prior to the full file, in particular I notice that 60 minute recording seem to only transfer approx. 55 mins, not error message noted. Any idea how to address this or what may cause the issue. Thanks..


http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/Resume_Downloads

You can also have kmttg check for complete downloads in config-File Settings:
"Check download duration"


----------



## He'sDeadJim

Hi,

I had a problem where I was getting audio only on downloads. I didn't know if it was Verizon, TiVo, kmttg or my computer causing the problem, so I started a thread here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=527907

I got that sorted - they were h.264 files. Now I'm trying to setup VideoReDo TV Suite 5 (a registered trial version). That program seems to works normally with .tivo files, but I'm getting this error message when trying to use with kmttg:

qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "D:\Utility source files\Video\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs" "D:\Videos\tivo\Apr 25 2103 Engineering Disasters - Kentucky Sinkhole (Orig 2015-04-25).TiVo" "D:\Videos\tivo\Apr 25 2103 Engineering Disasters - Kentucky Sinkhole (Orig 2015-04-25).ts.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\Bob\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock7205597929895082067 .tmp /c:mpegts /v:mpeg2video D:\Utility source files\Video\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(52, 1) Microsoft VBScript runtime error: ActiveX component can't create object: 'Scripting.FileSystemObject'

My stuff:
Verizon FiOS
TiVo Series 4 Premier Elite: software version: 20.4.6a.RC1-01-2-758
Verizon STB
Win7 Home Premium 64-bit
kmttg v1.1n

On kmttg when the shows are downloading the queued job was "qsfix." I have them same problem whether QS Fix is checked or not.

I searched for previous posts that mention ActiveX but didn't find any. I checked some things associated with other problems: kmttg Auto Transfers are working, Windows script host is enabled, vbscript.dll is registered, and UAC is turned off.

Any suggestions on what I should check (or recheck)?


----------



## moyekj

Sounds like a weird registry related problem. Google search for "csript ActiveX component can't create object" has a few hits which make give some pointers on how to resolve the issue, for example:

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/...simple-windows-script-components-on-windows-7

I have not seen anyone else report problems such as the above before.


----------



## ThAbtO

He'sDeadJim said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had a problem where I was getting audio only on downloads. I didn't know if it was Verizon, TiVo, kmttg or my computer causing the problem, so I started a thread here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=527907
> 
> I got that sorted - they were h.264 files. Now I'm trying to setup VideoReDo TV Suite 5 (a registered trial version). That program seems to works normally with .tivo files, but I'm getting this error message when trying to use with kmttg:
> 
> qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "D:\Utility source files\Video\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs" "D:\Videos\tivo\Apr 25 2103 Engineering Disasters - Kentucky Sinkhole (Orig 2015-04-25).TiVo" "D:\Videos\tivo\Apr 25 2103 Engineering Disasters - Kentucky Sinkhole (Orig 2015-04-25).ts.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\Bob\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock7205597929895082067 .tmp /c:mpegts /v:mpeg2video D:\Utility source files\Video\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(52, 1) Microsoft VBScript runtime error: ActiveX component can't create object: 'Scripting.FileSystemObject'
> 
> My stuff:
> Verizon FiOS
> TiVo Series 4 Premier Elite: software version: 20.4.6a.RC1-01-2-758
> Verizon STB
> Win7 Home Premium 64-bit
> kmttg v1.1n
> 
> On kmttg when the shows are downloading the queued job was "qsfix." I have them same problem whether QS Fix is checked or not.
> 
> I searched for previous posts that mention ActiveX but didn't find any. I checked some things associated with other problems: kmttg Auto Transfers are working, Windows script host is enabled, vbscript.dll is registered, and UAC is turned off.
> 
> Any suggestions on what I should check (or recheck)?


I think it has to do with the encrypted .TiVo file, though they are .TS format, TivoDecode cannot decode it. You may need Tivo Desktop installed (even partially) for VRD to work on the TS.


----------



## He'sDeadJim

moyekj said:


> Sounds like a weird registry related problem. Google search for "csript ActiveX component can't create object" has a few hits which make give some pointers on how to resolve the issue, for example:
> 
> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/...simple-windows-script-components-on-windows-7
> 
> I have not seen anyone else report problems such as the above before.


Thanks - I'll check that out and let you know if I get it sorted.


----------



## He'sDeadJim

ThAbtO said:


> I think it has to do with the encrypted .TiVo file, though they are .TS format, TivoDecode cannot decode it. You may need Tivo Desktop installed (even partially) for VRD to work on the TS.


Thanks. My post wasn't clear that the H.264 files were TS and that's why I got VRD to work with them. I mentioned VRD was working normally with TS files so I didn't think I needed to mention I had TiVo Desktop installed. I just haven't gotten kmttg to run VRD automatically yet


----------



## lpwcomp

Is there any way (perhaps as an option) that manual cuts could be made to perform like adscan/adcut, i.e. save the cuts as a project file and have the cuts and encoding in one step?


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Is there any way (perhaps as an option) that manual cuts could be made to perform like adscan/adcut, i.e. save the cuts as a project file and have the cuts and encoding in one step?


 Look in kmttg config-VideoRedo tab:
"Combine Ad Cut & Encode"


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Look in kmttg config-VideoRedo tab:
> "Combine Ad Cut & Encode"


I have that checked. The problem is that when I make manual cuts, it seems to ignore the vprj file I create and encode the entire video. The flyover text for the manual cut option says you have to save it as (02).mpg or _cut.mpg


----------



## moyekj

If you have "Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts" option selected then it won't work. That option expects you to output mpeg2 file.

Instead you should use "Use VideoRedo GUI to review detected commercials" so that you can review/adjust the cuts, then kmttg will proceed processing the saved .Vprj file.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> If you have "Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts" option selected then it won't work. That option expects you to output mpeg2 file.
> 
> Instead you should use "Use VideoRedo GUI to review detected commercials" so that you can review/adjust the cuts, then kmttg will proceed processing the saved .Vprj file.


I do use that but there are some things for which adscan is a complete waste of time. PBS programs and TCM movies for instance.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> I do use that but there are some things for which adscan is a complete waste of time. PBS programs and TCM movies for instance.


 As a workaround:
Make "Ad Detect" your last task to create .Vprj file (or perhaps easier just create the .Vprj file manually).
Then using FILES tab add the .Vprj file and choose "Ad Cut" and "Encode" tasks (and a VRD encoding profile), then when you click start the ad cut and encode will be combined into one.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> As a workaround:
> Make "Ad Detect" your last task to create .Vprj file (or perhaps easier just create the .Vprj file manually).
> Then using FILES tab add the .Vprj file and choose "Ad Cut" and "Encode" tasks (and a VRD encoding profile), then when you click start the ad cut and encode will be combined into one.


I have used KMTTG to AdCut after I had separately marked commercials to be removed and saved the .VPrJ (Ctrl-P in VRD) and let KMTTG do the process.

BTW, can you make the .Vprj as a separate category, instead of within the video/MPG Tivo files? Or, is that the "Remove AddDetect files after AdCut" Option?
Also, Can you add the option to auto-delete the .Vprj file after the adcut job?

I have noticed the keyboard shortcut (S) does not work while under the FILES tab. Was that an oversight?


----------



## hec1152

Hi, I stumbled across your excellent program when I was looking for a way to access recordings on my new Roamio from my PC. I was even more impressed to note that it could also work with my Slingbox. But, I'm having trouble getting it to do that. I would appreciate some guidance on error messages I'm receiving. Here's dropbox link to image capture of the messages https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10688734/Images/5-3-2015%201-44-39%20PM.png
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## moyekj

hec1152 said:


> Hi, I stumbled across your excellent program when I was looking for a way to access recordings on my new Roamio from my PC. I was even more impressed to note that it could also work with my Slingbox. But, I'm having trouble getting it to do that. I would appreciate some guidance on error messages I'm receiving. Here's dropbox link to image capture of the messages https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10688734/Images/5-3-2015%201-44-39%20PM.png
> Thanks in advance for your help.


 It's unable to connect to Slingbox, so likely either wrong slingbox IP or port or both. You need to very carefully follow the Help instructions to identify the Slingbox IP and port to get it working. From past reports of people having trouble most often turns out the wrong port was specified. Also if your Slingbox model doesn't match one of the ones listed in the kmttg pulldown list then it likely won't work.


----------



## moyekj

I've used RPC for NPL/My Shows for so long now I've largely ignored XML listings. But due to recent reports of strange behavior when using traditional https method to get XML listing I looked into it. On my Roamio Pro for example I have a total of 12 recordings right now, yet XML listings returned list the total as 14 (TotalItems below):


Code:


<TiVoContainer>
 <Details>
  <ContentType>x-tivo-container/tivo-videos</ContentType>
  <SourceFormat>x-tivo-container/tivo-dvr</SourceFormat>
  <Title>Now Playing</Title>
  <LastChangeDate>0x5546AF52</LastChangeDate>
  <TotalItems>14</TotalItems>
  <UniqueId>/NowPlaying</UniqueId>
 </Details>
 <SortOrder>Type,CaptureDate</SortOrder>
 <GlobalSort>Yes</GlobalSort>
 <ItemStart>0</ItemStart>
 <ItemCount>12</ItemCount>
...

Even more messed up, performing a query with AnchorOffset=12 (current offset + ItemCount) then yields the following:


Code:


<TiVoContainer>
 <Details>
  <ContentType>x-tivo-container/tivo-videos</ContentType>
  <SourceFormat>x-tivo-container/tivo-dvr</SourceFormat>
  <Title>Now Playing</Title>
  <LastChangeDate>0x5546AF52</LastChangeDate>
  <TotalItems>14</TotalItems>
  <UniqueId>/NowPlaying</UniqueId>
 </Details>
 <SortOrder>Type,CaptureDate</SortOrder>
 <GlobalSort>Yes</GlobalSort>
 <ItemStart>12</ItemStart>
 <ItemCount>2</ItemCount>
...

The 2 items returned above are the same last 2 shows in the 1st query with AnchorOffset=0. So then proceeding as usual with another query, this time with AnchorOffset=14 finally yields 0 returned items:


Code:


<TiVoContainer>
 <Details>
  <ContentType>x-tivo-container/tivo-videos</ContentType>
  <SourceFormat>x-tivo-container/tivo-dvr</SourceFormat>
  <Title>Now Playing</Title>
  <LastChangeDate>0x5546AF52</LastChangeDate>
  <TotalItems>14</TotalItems>
  <UniqueId>/NowPlaying</UniqueId>
 </Details>
 <SortOrder>Type,CaptureDate</SortOrder>
 <GlobalSort>Yes</GlobalSort>
 <ItemStart>14</ItemStart>
 <ItemCount>0</ItemCount>
...

So I've made adjustments for next release to account for these discrepancies including making sure the final list of items is unique (without duplicates).

I have a strong suspicion the above issues are related to OnePass additions. I do currently have 2 streaming only OnePasses and also 2 streaming items in "Not Currently Available" folder. It's likely those 2 streaming items are getting included in the TotalItems count even though XML listings never includes them in its listings.

In any case, if you have series 4 or later units you are better off using RPC to get listings anyway, but there are workarounds in place now for next release to rectify XML issues.


----------



## elprice7345

I started a thread related to TiVo Premiere, Roomie Remote, TiVo Remote, & kmttg here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10497404#post10497404

I started a different thread so as not to hijack this thread, but wanted to post the link to the thread for those who might want to read it.


----------



## DeeSeven

hello, long long time user and everything has been more then I could ever ask for. I recently updated my kmttg and now when trying to get a list of my recordings I get this error

>> Continuing Now Playing List from Tivo (50/51)...
C:\Users\Admin\Downloads\kmttg_v1p0r\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie3241480873854558844.tmp --url https://TIVOIP/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=50 --output C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL1587850310563327252.tmp

I can't figure out what is wrong


----------



## ej42137

DeeSeven said:


> hello, long long time user and everything has been more then I could ever ask for. I recently updated my kmttg and now when trying to get a list of my recordings I get this error
> 
> >> Continuing Now Playing List from Tivo (50/51)...
> C:\Users\Admin\Downloads\kmttg_v1p0r\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie3241480873854558844.tmp --url https://TIVOIP/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=50 --output C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL1587850310563327252.tmp
> 
> I can't figure out what is wrong


It looks to me as if it's not substituting for the TIVOIP value. Is there some reason your kmttg configuration might not have a value for your TiVo TCP/IP addresses? If you look in the configuration are they all filled in?


----------



## DeeSeven

ej42137 said:


> It looks to me as if it's not substituting for the TIVOIP value. Is there some reason your kmttg configuration might not have a value for your TiVo TCP/IP addresses? If you look in the configuration are they all filled in?


hi ej42137

they're filled in, I tried deleting them and readding them myself and I still get the same error. I've rebooted the tivo, and my modem/router as well. I can download through https but its brutal. kmttg has spoiled me


----------



## moyekj

DeeSeven said:


> hello, long long time user and everything has been more then I could ever ask for. I recently updated my kmttg and now when trying to get a list of my recordings I get this error
> 
> >> Continuing Now Playing List from Tivo (50/51)...
> C:\Users\Admin\Downloads\kmttg_v1p0r\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie3241480873854558844.tmp --url https://TIVOIP/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=50 --output C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL1587850310563327252.tmp
> 
> I can't figure out what is wrong


 Sounds like you're suffering from the TiVo bug I described a couple of posts above yours:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10493831#post10493831

Next release will have a workaround for that bug, but you can avoid the bug completely by setting following option in config-Program Options:
"Use RPC to get NPL when possible"


----------



## DeeSeven

moyekj said:


> Sounds like you're suffering from the TiVo bug I described a couple of posts above yours:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10493831#post10493831
> 
> Next release will have a workaround for that bug, but you can avoid the bug completely by setting following option in config-Program Options:
> "Use RPC to get NPL when possible"


simply amazing! thanks moyekj! works like a charm! keep up the good work


----------



## moyekj

v1.1o is now released with following changes/fixes:

Workaround NPL retrieval issues using XML method where total item count reported by TiVo is not correct, leading to either NPL retrieval running indefinitely or duplicate shows.
Honor `s` keyboard shortcut for FILES tab


----------



## lpwcomp

lpwcomp said:


> I do use that but there are some things for which adscan is a complete waste of time. PBS programs and TCM movies for instance.





moyekj said:


> As a workaround:
> Make "Ad Detect" your last task to create .Vprj file (or perhaps easier just create the .Vprj file manually).
> Then using FILES tab add the .Vprj file and choose "Ad Cut" and "Encode" tasks (and a VRD encoding profile), then when you click start the ad cut and encode will be combined into one.


Never mind. Since I was already running a modified version of kmttg, I simply added a "quick and dirty" mod that

1. disables the code that forces an adscan if adcut is selected and

2.creates a default Vprj file if _*either*_ "Vrdreview" or "Vrdreview_nocuts" is selected.

Note: adscan and the review still work as before if adscan is explicitly selected.


----------



## NotInUse

Sudden, odd issue.

No audio track. Not "no audio" there's not even an audio track. So, it's not a matter of any unsupported format with a player, there's no audio for any player to see.

Mac OS10.10.3

At some point kmttg just stopped downloading any audio. I downloaded a couple files and converted them to mp4... no issues. A hour or so later tried again... no audio tracks. I then upgraded to the latest version (1.1o) and reinstalled the MacTools (same version though).. restarted the Tivo (premier 4XL) .. rebooted the Mac... still zero audio tracks anywhere.

Even if I re-download one of the files I converted earlier, the new download has no audio track, but it was there a couple hours ago.

I have no clue what could have possibly killed the audio tracks.

Any ideas???


----------



## NotInUse

Sorry double post for some reason....


----------



## moyekj

What are you using to determine there's no audio track? I would recommend using mediainfo and run it on a downloaded .TiVo file to determine if indeed there is no audio. You can then also run it on decrypted .mpg file etc. down the line to check. My bet is the .TiVo and .mpg files DO have audio and perhaps somewhere further down the line something is going wrong depending what encoding tool and profile is being used.


----------



## NotInUse

Okay REALLY stupid thing on my part. Sorry to trouble you. I do really appreciate the quick response though. I forget that the AC3 streams just don't show up in some apps and some apps just don't even see the track. I mistakenly opened some mpeg files with QT7... that was the issue. QT7 doesn't even see the AC3 track... I know better than this.

Chalk this up to me being an idiot.

Thanks!


Love the app by the way.


----------



## ThAbtO

VLC does not support AC3 audio anymore as well, so don't count on that player.


----------



## NotInUse

VLC works fine with AC3 here.

In fact, I just updated VLC today to the latest version... no issue with AC3 audio. I've got no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## ThAbtO

NotInUse said:


> VLC works fine with AC3 here.
> 
> In fact, I just updated VLC today to the latest version... no issue with AC3 audio. I've got no clue what you're talking about.


VLC recently revoked licensing on AC3 audio on the mobile app, such as iPad in the last update. I had that happen to my iPad device.


----------



## wco81

How would you get AC3 audio on iPad? AC3 implies 5.1 doesn't it?


----------



## wmcbrine

wco81 said:


> AC3 implies 5.1 doesn't it?


No.


----------



## NotInUse

Oh well... ermm.... I don't use the VLC mobile app.

I use Handbrake to convert everything to m4v with AAC audio anyway. Latest Handbrake will FINALLY do 5.1 AAC conversion.

After all, my systems are Mac not 'Doze and AAC works great everywhere for me - iPad, iPhone, Mac, Playstation... I never retain the AC3 audio.

*wco81*, AC3 _can_ mean 5.1 but it doesn't inherently have to. AC3 is just a different encoding method. It supports all the same dynamics than the CoreAudio AAC on Apple systems does, but Apple uses AAC rather than AC3. So, on Apple systems you need audio transcoders to actually hear AC3 encoded audio. AC3 audio has _always_ been an issue for Apple-based applications. Many players build in transcoders. VLC is one such player that will transcode an AC3 track so you can hear it on an Apple system. It still works fine on the MacOS, I can't comment of the VLC mobile app directly. AC3 is to AAC similar to what AVI is to MP4 -- they are just different "wrappers".


----------



## jcthorne

NotInUse said:


> After all, my systems are Mac not 'Doze and AAC works great everywhere for me - iPad, iPhone, Mac, Playstation... I never retain the AC3 audio.
> 
> .


Tivo does not handle 5.1 AAC. Only stereo. Only 5.1 format Tivo supports is AC3.


----------



## jcthorne

nooneuknow said:


> Last I checked, I couldn't have just 2ch stereo coming out of my base Roamio, through HDMI. I have to have my TV convert DD/PCM, and then I run that to a set of good computer stereo speakers in the back of the room, with a subwoofer, for a fake surround effect (leaving the TV speakers on, and using the RCA jacks on the TV for the rear speakers).
> 
> I have noticed that it seems like I lose what would normally be center-channel, like dialog using DD, which I can make a little better switching to PCM over HDMI (which I have to anyway, since my base Roamios and Sony TVs hate each other, and the audio pops, squelches, and suffers insufferable audio dropouts if set to DD. 10x worse if I move the Roamio to the TV HDMI with ARC capability, especially all the speaker blowing pops and squelches.
> 
> I wish I could just tell my TiVo to send 2ch stereo over HDMI... Same TVs had no issues at all when hooked up to Premieres or HDs, but put a base Roamio on the same cable to the same TV, and it just makes me so angry...
> 
> I know this isn't the place for this. But, I'm really desperate to bring it up where people are at, that know all this audio stuff... I'll just delete the post in 20 minutes, if nobody replies...


My base Roamio outputs audio and video to a Yamaha Receiver. This decodes the DD5.1, remaps the center dialog channel to the front R&L and outputs the signals to 4 monoblock amps and an amplified subwoofer. Video is sent, again via HDMI to an HDMI multiplexer and on to Slingbox and my projector.

No pops, squeals etc. Did have trouble with my previous Premiere until I replaced my old Integra receiver.

Your Roamio and the Sony Tv are not getting along on HDMI. Good luck trying to convince either brand they are wrong. You just gotta find what works and go there.


----------



## NotInUse

jcthorne said:


> Tivo does not handle 5.1 AAC. Only stereo. Only 5.1 format Tivo supports is AC3.


I know this... which is why I started I remux everything via Handbrake. Handbrake will convert the Tivo AC3 5.1 to AAC 5.1 without issue.


----------



## RBeatse

I've used kmttg for years and love it. I have only ever used it for downloading shows and I never knew it could be used to backup and restore season passes. I found out about the ability just a little while ago. So, I have a couple of questions that I hope someone can answer for me:

When it says Season Passes does it also mean Wishlist? I use Wishlists instead of season passes and have hundreds. 
I currently have a TiVo Series 3. Can I backup the season passes/Wishlists and apply them to a new Roamio if I was to purchase one?
Are there other settings that this will work for?


----------



## moyekj

RBeatse said:


> When it says Season Passes does it also mean Wishlist? I use Wishlists instead of season passes and have hundreds.
> I currently have a TiVo Series 3. Can I backup the season passes/Wishlists and apply them to a new Roamio if I was to purchase one?
> Are there other settings that this will work for?


 Season Passes includes Auto Record Wishlists (ARWLs). i.e. Includes only wishlists set to record automatically. In kmttg config-Tivos tab if you provide your tivo.com login and password then you can backup your S3 Season Passes and copy them over to Roamio if/when you get one.
NOTE: Caveat: For copied ARWLs the resulting copies may not match the original wishlist name if you customized the names and you would have to go fix names following the copy.

EDIT: Thinking about it some more, for series 3 units I'm not sure if it will work since tivo.com I think may not include ARWLs in Season Pass list, so ARWLs backup/restore may only work for series 4 or later units.


----------



## RBeatse

Yes, it looks like this will work for the 2 a Premiers I have but will not work for the TiVo HD XL that I have in the Man Cave which is where I have the most Wishlists to backup and move if I bought a new TiVo. Darn!


----------



## gp97cohe

when attempting to download kmttg_win32_tools_v1.1f.zip, the file is being blocked as a Trojan (Filecoder.CO_7). Here's the description:

Filecoder.CO_7 is a Trojan. A Trojan is a program that pretends to have a valid use, but in fact modifies the user's computer in malicious ways. Trojans do not replicate or spread to other computers.

File Related Changes 
It drops the following file(s) on the system:
 "C:\Documents and Settings\Admin\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\987a800.exe" 
 "C:\Documents and Settings\Admin\Application Data\987a800.exe"

Process Related Changes 
It creates the following mutex(es):
ZonesCacheCounterMutex" 
ZonesLockedCacheCounterMutex" 
c:!documents and settings!admin!local settings!history!history.ie5!" 
CTF.TMD.MutexDefaultS-1-5-21-1078081533-842925246-854245398-1003" 
CTF.TimListCache.FMPDefaultS-1-5-21-1078081533-842925246-854245398-1003MUTEX.DefaultS-1-5-21-1078081533-842925246-854245398-1003" 
CTF.Compart.MutexDefaultS-1-5-21-1078081533-842925246-854245398-1003" 
c:!documents and settings!admin!local settings!temporary internet files!content.ie5!" 
ZoneAttributeCacheCounterMutex" 
SHIMLIB_LOG_MUTEX" 
WininetConnectionMutex" 
CTF.Layouts.MutexDefaultS-1-5-21-1078081533-842925246-854245398-1003" 
CTF.Asm.MutexDefaultS-1-5-21-1078081533-842925246-854245398-1003" 
ZonesCounterMutex" 
DBWinMutex" 
CTF.LBES.MutexDefaultS-1-5-21-1078081533-842925246-854245398-1003" 
c:!documents and settings!admin!cookies!"

It creates the following process(es):  C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe [ -k netsvcs ] 
 C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe 
 C:\WINDOWS\Temp\983fbf022783ab1ed83a58fd166c4e2b.exe [ \c:\windows\temp\983fbf022783ab1ed83a58fd166c4e2b.exe ] 
 C:\WINDOWS\system32\vssadmin.exe [ vssadmin.exe Delete Shadows /All /Quiet ]

It injects malicious code into the following process(es):  "C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe" 
 "C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe"

Network Activity 
We observed the following DNS query/queries: dominikanabestplace.com 
dominicanajoker.com 
nofbiatdominicana.com


----------



## moyekj

False alarm. There's no viruses in the tools zip package.


----------



## gp97cohe

thanks. i downloaded the previous tools file just to be safe and it encrypts/decrypts fine.

on another note, not so much luck getting kmttg to see my TiVo across a subnet (LAN to WLAN). i have used kmttg for years on my wlan. so not a novice with it. this is the first time i have tried to use kmttg on the LAN. it's not a router issue, as i am able to hit the TiVo and download files via my browser. but when using kmttg, the connection times out. i am sure I'm missing something simple, but can't figure it out. any ideas?

thx


----------



## moyekj

It most likely IS your router not letting IP multicast broadcasts from the TiVos reach computer running kmttg which is how TiVos are detected. You can try using TiVo beacon method instead of Bonjour (config-Tivos tab), but having different subnets will probably kill that too.


----------



## HarperVision

I keep getting this error when I try to install, start and setup auto-download of a show:









Any assistance would be awesome! Thanks in advance!


----------



## moyekj

Look at Wiki page:
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/auto_transfers
In particular the section:
RUNNING THE AUTO TRANSFERS PROGRAM AS A SERVICE IN WINDOWS


----------



## HarperVision

moyekj said:


> Look at Wiki page: https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/auto_transfers In particular the section: RUNNING THE AUTO TRANSFERS PROGRAM AS A SERVICE IN WINDOWS


Great thanks! I could've sworn I did it that way. Does it stick if you reboot your pc or change settings?

I'll go mess with it again.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Kevin,

Would it be possible and not too difficult to add Sort by Show Title, and Channel to the kmttg Season Pass Manager?

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## lpwcomp

CoxInPHX said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Would it be possible and not too difficult to add Sort by Show Title, and Channel to the kmttg Season Pass Manager?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bryan


The problem with that is that they are in priority order, can be moved around and then re-ordered, just like on a TiVo or the TiVo app.


----------



## CoxInPHX

I posted this in Suggestions and no one really responded. This is what I would like to be able to do:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=528181
I would really like the OnePass Manager to have the ability to Sort Alphabetically, this would make searching for Passes, to modify or delete, much easier when you have 100-200 passes.

Priority Sort would be the Default every time you entered that menu.
I was thinking that the Alpha sort would not be retained after exiting the OP/SP Manager.

If a OnePass Priority was changed while in Alpha sort, that too would revert back to Priority sort with the changed OP/SP being highlighted.
​


----------



## moyekj

Yes, the SP table has sorting intentionally disabled because of need to allow movement for priority changing. Enabling sorting would mess everything up which is why it was disabled. Most every other table allows column sorting.


----------



## Teeps

kmttg v1.1o
When offloading this file from Roamio to win7 pc, getting 
Exit code: -1

F:\MyHD Captures\Supernatural - Brothers Keeper (05_20_2015).mpg: size=5326.00 MB elapsed=0:08:01 (92.89 Mbps)
Download failed to file: F:\MyHD Captures\Supernatural - Brothers Keeper (05_20_2015).mpg
Exit code: -1


----------



## elprice7345

@CoxInPHX


> I would really like the OnePass Manager to have the ability to Sort Alphabetically, this would make searching for Passes, to modify or delete, much easier when you have 100-200 passes.
> 
> Priority Sort would be the Default every time you entered that menu.
> I was thinking that the Alpha sort would not be retained after exiting the OP/SP Manager.
> 
> If a OnePass Priority was changed while in Alpha sort, that too would revert back to Priority sort with the changed OP/SP being highlighted.


I asked for this functionality in kmttg a long time ago and understand @moyekj's answer.

A work around is to Export the SP list as a CSV and manipulate it in Excel.

BTW +1 for adding the capability on the TiVo


----------



## ThAbtO

Tivo Roamio was not meant for long term storage. I had some movies transferred over to the Roamio close to a year ago and now discovered that they have errored out when I try to play them again. Its a good thing I still have them on the PC/NAS and can reload them.

I have not had that happen on the Series 3.


----------



## innocentfreak

elprice7345 said:


> @CoxInPHX
> 
> I asked for this functionality in kmttg a long time ago and understand @moyekj's answer.
> 
> A work around is to Export the SP list as a CSV and manipulate it in Excel.
> 
> BTW +1 for adding the capability on the TiVo


This is how I do it also. I export as a CSV and then work it that way.


----------



## bicker

ThAbtO said:


> Tivo Roamio was not meant for long term storage. I had some movies transferred over to the Roamio close to a year ago and now discovered that they have errored out when I try to play them again.


Wouldn't this have more to do with what hard disk you have spinning in the unit? I know, for my Series 3, I replaced the hard disk with a far superior drive.


----------



## ThAbtO

bicker said:


> Wouldn't this have more to do with what hard disk you have spinning in the unit? I know, for my Series 3, I replaced the hard disk with a far superior drive.


I still have the original in the Roamio.


----------



## bicker

ThAbtO said:


> I still have the original in the Roamio.


Precisely the point.


----------



## philhu

ThAbtO said:


> Tivo Roamio was not meant for long term storage. I had some movies transferred over to the Roamio close to a year ago and now discovered that they have errored out when I try to play them again. Its a good thing I still have them on the PC/NAS and can reload them.
> 
> I have not had that happen on the Series 3.


I have programs i have been copying doen to new tivos for years. My oldest 'active program' is from a series 1 sony. It is the 9/11 news reports that were done live. So ling time storage Does work


----------



## sirfergy

innocentfreak said:


> This is how I do it also. I export as a CSV and then work it that way.


Maybe a better ask would be to have a search filter, doesn't change sort but can only show results that match the search term.


----------



## moyekj

sirfergy said:


> Maybe a better ask would be to have a search filter, doesn't change sort but can only show results that match the search term.


 You can search already (but not filter): Ctrl-S or Right mouse popup menu, and that applies to pretty much any table..


----------



## UCLABB

I have been using KMTTG for quite a while for simple routine things. But now I have tried to use it to remove ads from a few programs. I initially had success, but now it won't work properly. 

On Windows. I can download the program from my Roamio just fine. It then does the decrypt fine as far as I know. It then does the ad cut fine as far as I know. But then on the remux, projectxcut, it slows to a crawl. It will eventually finish and I can transfer it to the Roamio, but it is messed up. It will play, but the audio is spotty and fast forward and other controls don't work and progress bar shows a few seconds even though the video continues to play.

This is not a procedure I do much of so I don't want to purchase expensive software.


----------



## windracer

Not sure if this has been posted but kmttg was mentioned by Steve Gibson on episode #507 of his Security Now! podcast (right after another VideoRedo mention) 43 minutes in:






He said he doesn't know why it's named that but then the chat room chimed in with Kevin's name.


----------



## waynomo

On KMTTG my Roamio Pro shows up twice. It shows up once as Family Room and once as Family Room (2). Family Room has an IP address of 192.168.1.205 and Family Room (2) shows up with an IP address of 192.168.1.206. When I look at system info on the Roamio I only see 205 and when I list the shows on KMTTG I only see them on 205.

I was wondering if the 192.168.1.206 is the stream part of the TiVo? No programs ever show up there. Is there a reason it needs to show up? Is there anything we can do with it? Is there anyway to make it go away?

TIA


----------



## ThAbtO

waynomo said:


> On KMTTG my Roamio Pro shows up twice. It shows up once as Family Room and once as Family Room (2). Family Room has an IP address of 192.168.1.205 and Family Room (2) shows up with an IP address of 192.168.1.206. When I look at system info on the Roamio I only see 205 and when I list the shows on KMTTG I only see them on 205.
> 
> I was wondering if the 192.168.1.206 is the stream part of the TiVo? No programs ever show up there. Is there a reason it needs to show up? Is there anything we can do with it? Is there anyway to make it go away?
> 
> TIA


That would be the stream. You can remove it under the Tivo Tab of the Configuration menu. Your Tivos are on static IPs so it would not need to search your network for them each time.


----------



## waynomo

ThAbtO said:


> That would be the stream. You can remove it under the Tivo Tab of the Configuration menu. Your Tivos are on static IPs so it would not need to search your network for them each time.


I have removed it several times. It keeps coming back. My TiVo is not on a static IP. It is using DHCP. Would it make a difference if I assigned it a static IP?


----------



## ThAbtO

waynomo said:


> I have removed it several times. It keeps coming back. My TiVo is not on a static IP. It is using DHCP. Would it make a difference if I assigned it a static IP?


It does.

For example, The Tivo is on xx.xx.xx.125, but then in mid transfer, the router had to be rebooted. The tivo would be on xx.xx.xx.110 and it cannot resume transfer attempts.

You can assign IPs to your devices so they are reserved for that device, matched to the device's MAC.

I have set my Tivos to a reserved IP and it gets the same IP if I had to reboot the router. Transfers can be tried again.


----------



## moyekj

waynomo said:


> On KMTTG my Roamio Pro shows up twice. It shows up once as Family Room and once as Family Room (2). Family Room has an IP address of 192.168.1.205 and Family Room (2) shows up with an IP address of 192.168.1.206. When I look at system info on the Roamio I only see 205 and when I list the shows on KMTTG I only see them on 205.
> 
> I was wondering if the 192.168.1.206 is the stream part of the TiVo? No programs ever show up there. Is there a reason it needs to show up? Is there anything we can do with it? Is there anyway to make it go away?
> 
> TIA


 Are you on old version of kmttg? I added code to ignore stream broadcast identifiers a while back, and updated it when stream identifier changed names.


----------



## waynomo

moyekj said:


> Are you on old version of kmttg? I added code to ignore stream broadcast identifiers a while back, and updated it when stream identifier changed names.


Thank you. Yes, I was on an older version. Upgraded and all is well. I still had to delete the stream, but since doing that it has not come back.

Thank you again.


----------



## Sharkslayer

using kmttg v1.1o with a latest version of videoredo (bought it yesterday) and when the job gets to the qsfix it fails. 

sample error:

qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg_v1.1i\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\tv\MasterChef\s09e03 - Youre the Apple of My Pie.TiVo" "C:\tv\s09e03 - Youre the Apple of My Pie.mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\Mac\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock3183067543696190797.tmp /m /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video 
C:\kmttg_v1.1i\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(131, 4) (null): The server threw an exception. 

I have tried running qsfix and adcut in videoredo and it works just fine.

Any Suggestions.


----------



## ggieseke

Sharkslayer said:


> using kmttg v1.1o with a latest version of videoredo (bought it yesterday) and when the job gets to the qsfix it fails.
> 
> sample error:
> 
> qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg_v1.1i\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\tv\MasterChef\s09e03 - Youre the Apple of My Pie.TiVo" "C:\tv\s09e03 - Youre the Apple of My Pie.mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\Mac\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock3183067543696190797.tmp /m /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video
> C:\kmttg_v1.1i\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(131, 4) (null): The server threw an exception.
> 
> I have tried running qsfix and adcut in videoredo and it works just fine.
> 
> Any Suggestions.


I'm just guessing, but you have to right-click VideoReDo and choose "Run as administrator" at least once after you install it to register the COM interface.


----------



## jmktcf

It took me a while to customize some features of 1.1j to tailor them to how I use it. The rpc certificate recently "expired" (which I don't understand since I still had 1p0p working fine on an old laptop at the same time, but which also expired simultaneously).

I would VERY MUCH like help in applying an updated "certificate" without having to "update" the code. I downloaded the latest code. Modifying the password in Remote.java to the one in the updated code caused new rpc errors. I have seen reference to using a cdata.p12 file. I fired up o and grabbed the cdata file it created. Putting that in my modified j program folder caused still other new errors (IOException - failed to decrypt safe contents entry: javax.crypto.BadPaddingException: Given final block not properly padded).

I struggled (BIG TIME) to learn enough java to get j to do what I wanted. There are 31 files that differ from the new code and I DESPERATELY want to avoid having to try to re-integrate what I changed (and then do it again a month from now and a month from then ...). Any and all help would be GREATLY APPRECIATED.


----------



## moyekj

jmktcf said:


> I struggled (BIG TIME) to learn enough java to get j to do what I wanted. There are 31 files that differ from the new code and I DESPERATELY want to avoid having to try to re-integrate what I changed (and then do it again a month from now and a month from then ...). Any and all help would be GREATLY APPRECIATED.


 PM sent. BTW, I'm currently working on a pretty huge overhaul of kmttg to use JavaFX instead of Swing, so there are massive code changes on the way in next couple of months, including file re-organization.


----------



## rocket777

moyekj said:


> PM sent. BTW, I'm currently working on a pretty huge overhaul of kmttg to use JavaFX instead of Swing, so there are massive code changes on the way in next couple of months, including file re-organization.


I suspect I might need that same PM, i.e. I have been running my own changes for nearly 2 years, though I only have modified 3 files, remotegui.java, config.java, and kmttg.java. Are the massive changes likely to affect those 3 files much?

Also, can you say whether or not compiling and building will change (I don't know what javafx is).

BTW, I use kdiff3 to merge my changes with the latest code, and find it works quite well. I usually update only when there's a new feature I like or when there's an expiration date requiring a rebuild.


----------



## lpwcomp

rocket777 said:


> I suspect I might need that same PM, i.e. I have been running my own changes for nearly 2 years, though I only have modified 3 files, remotegui.java, config.java, and kmttg.java. Are the massive changes likely to affect those 3 files much?
> 
> Also, can you say whether or not compiling and building will change (I don't know what javafx is).
> 
> BTW, I use kdiff3 to merge my changes with the latest code, and find it works quite well. I usually update only when there's a new feature I like or when there's an expiration date requiring a rebuild.


You might want to take a look at Eclipse. Updating to a new release is easy-peasy.

Redoing the local mods once the rewrite is complete is probably not going to be easy no matter what but I look forward to the challenge.


----------



## species8472jj

I am having the same issue as is mentioned in the conversation below. I am using v1.1o on a Windows 7 machine, and I have 2 TiVo Premiers.

I configured them, so I can access them remotely, and everything seems to be okay except for the error, I'm getting (detailed below). This error only happens on one of my two TiVos. Additionally, in spite of the error, I am getting the shows displayed with no issues from both TiVos.

I tried the suggestions below (i.e. change to TiVo beacon and refresh, so the TSN is recognized). However, I'm still getting the error.

Thank you in advance.



> Originally Posted by howards View Post
> kmttg vop9n (and earlier versions) are giving me a message on one of my two Series 2 Tivos that says:
> 
> -----------
> Can't determine bodyId for TiVo: <name redacted>
> RemoteInit - (IP=middlemind.tivo.com, port=443): null
> -----------
> 
> Still, it seems to work fine. Is this something that should concern me, and is there an easy fix?
> 
> If the number that can't be found is the device number starting with 649 for a series 2, I checked that my account on tivo.com shows it, but I don't know anything about middlemind.tivo.com.
> kmttg needs the TSN # to determine if machine is mind enabled, and if it can't get the TSN from Bonjour then it tries to get it from middlemind.tivo.com if you have TiVo username & password specified. If you login to this page do you see your S2 TiVo listed as one of the options?
> https://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/go.do?def=tco.todo.page
> If not then that's probably why.
> 
> I'm not sure if S2 TiVos used Bonjour to advertise themselves or not. Perhaps if you let kmttg use TiVo Beacon to detect TiVos for a few minutes your S2 TSN should be found: Configure-Tivos-Detect with TiVo Beacon instead of Bonjour (and make sure "Look for Tivos on network" is enabled). Once the TSN is found it's saved for next session so then those error messages should go away.


----------



## moyekj

species8472jj said:


> I am having the same issue as is mentioned in the conversation below. I am using v1.1o on a Windows 7 machine, and I have 2 TiVo Premiers.


 Are you forwarding WAN side ports to respective 1413 LAN side ports for both your Premieres? You need to do that and specify the WAN side ports for each in kmttg config.
The fact that middlemind is being used at all for a series 4 unit suggests at least 1 of the Premieres doesn't have the proper forwarding setup.


----------



## species8472jj

I double checked my port forwarding against the ports entered in kmttg. I had one type-o. When I fixed it, everything worked fine.

Sorry this was so trivial, but your suggestion did help me to correct the problem.

Thank you.


----------



## mattack

Hopefully I didn't ask this before.

What does the Tivo mobile app (I've only used the iOS one, presumably the Android one also has this quality) do to get the now playing list SO FAST? That's about the only thing about it I would say is fast.

And yes, with a ton of programs, if you scroll down quickly, you can get it showing spinners waiting for more info.. But even waiting for all of that to fill in, it's WAY WAY faster than kmttg to get the full playlist info..

and yes, I guess I'm implying that I wish kmttg would do the same thing to get the program info much quicker.
With 2206 shows on my Roamio, it takes a while.

(I do sometimes use the 1 page of program info loaded feature that you added for me long ago, but mostly on my other Tivo.)

Also, I love that you automatically set the required things when you turn on 'Resume Downloads', which i'm using again sometimes lately.. But I guess I wish it were easier to switch back the other way -- maybe if you turn OFF resume downloads, switch BACK the other things you conveniently switched on.. e.g. go back to RPC, combine, not Java, etc...


----------



## SteveDC

Hopefully this is the right place to post this question ?

I have just downloaded kmttg and pretty impressed with the look and feel. It connects to my TIVOs fine, recovers show listings etc... but when I try downloading & decrypting shows it seems to hang after downloading (regardless of what the next operation is) and then starts beeping almost like morse code intermittently. It never progresses past this.

Once at this morse code stage the GUI will no longer respond and re-sizing the window causes black regions (i.e. does not repaint).

Task manager shows javaw.exe taking most of the CPU.

This is all on an i7 quad core running Windows 7.

Thoughts?

BR,
Steve


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> and yes, I guess I'm implying that I wish kmttg would do the same thing to get the program info much quicker.
> With 2206 shows on my Roamio, it takes a while.


 For non RPC methods you can limit # queries per TiVo (config-TiVos tab) so you don't have to wait for data on all shows to be obtained. For next release (tomorrow), I updated code to honor that setting when using RPC to get shows as well.


----------



## moyekj

SteveDC said:


> Hopefully this is the right place to post this question ?
> 
> I have just downloaded kmttg and pretty impressed with the look and feel. It connects to my TIVOs fine, recovers show listings etc... but when I try downloading & decrypting shows it seems to hang after downloading (regardless of what the next operation is) and then starts beeping almost like morse code intermittently. It never progresses past this.
> 
> Once at this morse code stage the GUI will no longer respond and re-sizing the window causes black regions (i.e. does not repaint).
> 
> Task manager shows javaw.exe taking most of the CPU.
> 
> This is all on an i7 quad core running Windows 7.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> BR,
> Steve


 I'd need to see the error messages to suggest anything. Save messages to a file if you can and post here. Without any clues as to what may be happening I can't help.


----------



## moyekj

Version v1.1p has been released. Note that this contains a new RPC certificate to replace the old one that expires in July.

NOTE: this is likely last kmttg release to be based on Java Swing. Future kmttg releases will require Java 7 or later (currently the requirement is Java 5 or later) and GUI will be based on JavaFX.


----------



## gonzotek

moyekj said:


> Version v1.1p has been released. Note that this contains a new RPC certificate to replace the old one that expires in July.
> 
> NOTE: this is likely last kmttg release to be based on Java Swing. Future kmttg releases will require Java 7 or later (currently the requirement is Java 5 or later) and GUI will be based on JavaFX.


Of course..I must have literally updated my install of kmttg to v1.1o about 30 seconds before you pushed out v1.1p.  Oh well, it's not like it's hard to update, at least.


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> Version v1.1p has been released. Note that this contains a new RPC certificate to replace the old one that expires in July.
> 
> NOTE: this is likely last kmttg release to be based on Java Swing. Future kmttg releases will require Java 7 or later (currently the requirement is Java 5 or later) and GUI will be based on JavaFX.


Thanks for the update. Look forward to seeing your new version.


----------



## SteveDC

Hmm, issue seems to have cleared itself now.

'Twas very strange.


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> Thanks for the update. Look forward to seeing your new version.


 I just checked in preliminary code associated with the next release (lots of changes and new folder structure). Note that if you do attempt to make a build based on new code, make sure you download the new "css" folder that should reside by kmttg.jar file. Also if you do play with it and encounter problems would appreciate some feedback as it's impossible for me to test everything alone extensively.


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> For non RPC methods you can limit # queries per TiVo (config-TiVos tab) so you don't have to wait for data on all shows to be obtained. For next release (tomorrow), I updated code to honor that setting when using RPC to get shows as well.


Yeah, you added the original feature at my request a few years ago. I then for a while stopped using it (since sometimes I want to find the biggest show to download, which obviously means I need all of the data).

But do you have the answer for my main question -- why do the mobile apps (or even Tivo<>Tivo looking at the now playing lists) get it so much faster? Not quite instantaneously, but VERY fast.

(The easier toggle between the preferred "more data" and "resume download" would still be great too..)

oh yeah, and a bug.. POSSIBLY on my end, since I'm booting off of a different partition than I was recently, since something went bad with my other partition (possibly a physical disk error..) Anyway, when I do a resume download, ALMOST always (I think I saw it not do this ONCE last night out of maybe 10-15 uses of resume downloads recently), it gets an error and says the download failed and it's giving up... But strangely, it DID download successfully, and did download just from the resume point. So everything BUT the error (and the beep!) seem to be just fine.

I will try to remember to copy/paste the exact text sometime soon-ish (probably by this weekend).


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> But do you have the answer for my main question -- why do the mobile apps (or even Tivo<>Tivo looking at the now playing lists) get it so much faster? Not quite instantaneously, but VERY fast


 That's easy - they download incrementally as needed for what's being displayed, and probably in low detail mode until more detail is needed. kmttg is downloading data for everything in high detail mode. Not to mention they have the advantage of actually having documented protocols vs reverse engineering. I looked into perhaps displaying data incrementally as it's retrieved but it would mean a LOT of changes to implement that, and that doesn't fit well with auto transfers mode which needs all the data at once anyway, so unlikely I'll implement it. In my case I only have a max of about 50 shows recorded on my Roamio Pro, so don't think too much about people that have thousands. I have a hard time keeping up with watching as it is - I couldn't fathom having thousands of recordings I'd never watch. I suppose people that have many are using suggestions?


----------



## innocentfreak

Not necessarily. Some of us just have plenty of storage for if we feel like watching something later. 

I am also bad about cleaning out season passes so I usually have a ton of season passes. I am over 500 last I checked, but I record anything and everything that looks interesting. Most of it gets dumped to my Synology until I go on binge marathons. My Pro is always in 95%+ and I have suggestions turned off.

Obviously if this wasn't possible, I would just record what I could keep up with and a handful of filler shows.


----------



## mattack

Maybe it's just the Java downloading that's giving errors.. but again, the download IS succeeding fully..

Download failed to file: /Volumes/Tivo3/kmttgdownloads/Charlie Rose/12_10_2014 20252.mpg
Exit code: -1
Encryption by QUALCOMM 

End of File
12_10_2014 20252.mpg: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> That's easy - they download incrementally as needed for what's being displayed, and probablyI couldn't fathom having thousands of recordings I'd never watch. I suppose people that have many are using suggestions?


I only use suggestions as a "secondary free space meter".. I only did that after realizing I could hit 100% and not really be full..

But I record LOTS of random shows, e.g. all of the late night talk shows.. and lots of various music shows (on PBS and such)... many of which yeah I never get around to watching.. but others I skim through and watch parts and download parts at some point.

ok, I wasn't sure if there was a "low resolution" form. I know you said you didn't want to do incremental updating of the list a long time ago.. But personally, for my own use case, I think it would make my actual day to day use a lot faster if it were possible to just get the show and episode title info as quickly as possible, then get more either in the background _or_ as you select individual items. In most cases, I'd hate a UI like that, but in this case, it'd make me not wait minutes when I did want to do a full download of all of the data.

Especially if I could get pause point of individual shows, since lets say I knew I was going through my Tonight Show folder to save off the musical performances (which I was doing the other day -- I saved like 5 in a batch)


----------



## Wil

epstewart said:


> it would be safe to offer Mac users the 0.69 executable [of ccextractor] I have compiled.


I've been using that for awhile. Thanks. I finally got around to compiling a newer version, 0.76, on a Mac running OS10.9.5 and the resulting ccextractor seems to work on a couple of shows, but I did get a lot of errors on the compile. Anyone have a clean compile on a newer ccextractor or have an opinion whether using a binary executable of ccextractor with these errors is going to cause problems?



Code:


../src//lib_ccx/file_functions.c:259:45: warning: comparison of unsigned
      expression < 0 is always false [-Wtautological-compare]
                        if ((filebuffer_pos+ctx->startbytes_pos) < 0)
                            ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ^ ~
1 warning generated.
../src//lib_ccx/ts_functions.c:69:22: warning: passing 'char [4]' to parameter
      of type 'unsigned char *' converts between pointers to integer types with
      different sign [-Wpointer-sign]
                buffered_read(ctx, tp_extra_header, 4);
                                   ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
../src/lib_ccx/lib_ccx.h:246:41: note: expanded from macro 'buffered_read'
} else { result=buffered_read_opt (ctx, buffer,bytes); if (ccx_options.g...
                                        ^
../src/lib_ccx/lib_ccx.h:263:66: note: passing argument to parameter 'buffer'
      here
LLONG buffered_read_opt (struct lib_ccx_ctx *ctx, unsigned char *buffer, unsig...
                                                                 ^
1 warning generated.
../src//lib_ccx/ts_tables_epg.c:79:62: warning: format specifies type 'int' but
      the argument has type 'long' [-Wformat]
  ...sprintf(event->start_time_string, "%02d%02d%02d%06x +0000",y,m,d,time&0x...
                                        ~~~~                    ^
                                        %02ld
/Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/Developer/Platforms/MacOSX.platform/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.10.sdk/usr/include/secure/_stdio.h:47:56: note: 
      expanded from macro 'sprintf'
  __builtin___sprintf_chk (str, 0, __darwin_obsz(str), __VA_ARGS__)
                                                       ^
../src//lib_ccx/ts_tables_epg.c:79:64: warning: format specifies type 'int' but
      the argument has type 'long' [-Wformat]
  ...sprintf(event->start_time_string, "%02d%02d%02d%06x +0000",y,m,d,time&0x...
                                            ~~~~                  ^
                                            %02ld
/Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/Developer/Platforms/MacOSX.platform/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.10.sdk/usr/include/secure/_stdio.h:47:56: note: 
      expanded from macro 'sprintf'
  __builtin___sprintf_chk (str, 0, __darwin_obsz(str), __VA_ARGS__)
                                                       ^
../src//lib_ccx/ts_tables_epg.c:79:66: warning: format specifies type 'int' but
      the argument has type 'long' [-Wformat]
  ...sprintf(event->start_time_string, "%02d%02d%02d%06x +0000",y,m,d,time&0x...
                                                ~~~~                ^
                                                %02ld
/Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/Developer/Platforms/MacOSX.platform/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.10.sdk/usr/include/secure/_stdio.h:47:56: note: 
      expanded from macro 'sprintf'
  __builtin___sprintf_chk (str, 0, __darwin_obsz(str), __VA_ARGS__)
                                                       ^
../src//lib_ccx/ts_tables_epg.c:79:68: warning: format specifies type
      'unsigned int' but the argument has type 'unsigned long long' [-Wformat]
  ..."%02d%02d%02d%06x +0000",y,m,d,time&0xffffff);
                  ~~~~              ^~~~~~~~~~~~~
                  %06llx
/Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/Developer/Platforms/MacOSX.platform/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.10.sdk/usr/include/secure/_stdio.h:47:56: note: 
      expanded from macro 'sprintf'
  __builtin___sprintf_chk (str, 0, __darwin_obsz(str), __VA_ARGS__)
                                                       ^
../src//lib_ccx/ts_tables_epg.c:364:8: warning: initializing 'char *' with an
      expression of type 'uint8_t *' (aka 'unsigned char *') converts between
      pointers to integer types with different sign [-Wpointer-sign]
        char *dp = &decode_buffer[0];
              ^    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
../src//lib_ccx/ts_tables_epg.c:373:10: warning: returning 'uint8_t *'
      (aka 'unsigned char *') from a function with result type 'char *' converts
      between pointers to integer types with different sign [-Wpointer-sign]
                return decode_buffer;
                       ^~~~~~~~~~~~~
../src//lib_ccx/ts_tables_epg.c:481:15: warning: passing 'uint8_t *'
      (aka 'unsigned char *') to parameter of type 'const char *' converts
      between pointers to integer types with different sign [-Wpointer-sign]
        osize=strlen(decode_buffer);
                     ^~~~~~~~~~~~~
/Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/Developer/Platforms/MacOSX.platform/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.10.sdk/usr/include/string.h:82:28: note: 
      passing argument to parameter here
size_t   strlen(const char *);
                            ^
../src//lib_ccx/ts_tables_epg.c:488:9: warning: returning 'uint8_t *'
      (aka 'unsigned char *') from a function with result type 'char *' converts
      between pointers to integer types with different sign [-Wpointer-sign]
        return out;
               ^~~
../src//lib_ccx/ts_tables_epg.c:553:23: warning: assigning to 'char *' from
      'uint8_t *' (aka 'unsigned char *') converts between pointers to integer
      types with different sign [-Wpointer-sign]
                event->extended_text=net;
                                    ^~~~
../src//lib_ccx/ts_tables_epg.c:563:12: warning: initializing 'uint8_t *'
      (aka 'unsigned char *') with an expression of type 'char *' converts
      between pointers to integer types with different sign [-Wpointer-sign]
                uint8_t *old = event->extended_text;
                         ^     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
../src//lib_ccx/ts_tables_epg.c:564:48: warning: passing 'char *' to parameter
      of type 'uint8_t *' (aka 'unsigned char *') converts between pointers to
      integer types with different sign [-Wpointer-sign]
  ...event->extended_text = EPG_DVB_decode_string(event->extended_text, strle...
                                                  ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
../src//lib_ccx/ts_tables_epg.c:360:38: note: passing argument to parameter 'in'
      here
char* EPG_DVB_decode_string(uint8_t *in, size_t size) {
                                     ^
11 warnings generated.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> Maybe it's just the Java downloading that's giving errors.. but again, the download IS succeeding fully..
> 
> Download failed to file: /Volumes/Tivo3/kmttgdownloads/Charlie Rose/12_10_2014 20252.mpg
> Exit code: -1
> Encryption by QUALCOMM
> 
> End of File
> 12_10_2014 20252.mpg: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!


Looks like you're using combined download/decrypt with tivodecode and tivodecode is giving non-zero exit status upon completion triggering the error message. Try just a download without decrypt to see if the same thing happens or not. Could be tivodecode doesn't like the partial file.


----------



## PLargent

If I ask kmttg to download a video from my Tivo Roamio with the metadata box checked I get the expected .txt file created in the expected place.

If I use the files tab, select a .tivo file and ask to do any work with the metadata file checked I get errors. Here is an example:

>> CREATING T:\_FreshDownloads\CSI Crime Scene Investigation s06e13 Kiss-Kiss, Bye-Bye USAHD550.TiVo.txt ...
C:\kmttg_v1.1o\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK -D -x "T:\_FreshDownloads\CSI Crime Scene Investigation s06e13 Kiss-Kiss, Bye-Bye USAHD550.TiVo" 
Saved 6 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
IOException - chunk-02-0002.xml (The system cannot find the file specified)
Failed to generate metadata file: T:\_FreshDownloads\CSI Crime Scene Investigation s06e13 Kiss-Kiss, Bye-Bye USAHD550.TiVo.txt
Exit code: 0
Encryption by QUALCOMM ​
If I try to execute the command manually from the command line I get odd results:

C:\Users\root>C:\kmttg_v1.1o\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak 3457040572 -D -v -x "T:\_FreshDownloads\CSI Crime Scene Investigation s06e13 Kiss-Kiss, Bye-Bye USAHD550.TiVo"
Encryption by QUALCOMM 
Creating turing stream for packet type 00
C:\Users\root>​
I do get some files created in my current directory:
C:\Users\root>dir
Volume in drive C has no label.
Volume Serial Number is F095-77C7
Directory of C:\Users\root
06/17/2015 12:23 PM .
06/17/2015 12:23 PM ..
06/17/2015 10:17 AM 1,462 .kmttg_settings
06/17/2015 12:27 PM 9,787 chunk-01-0001.xml
06/17/2015 12:27 PM 10,622 chunk-02-0002.xml
3 File(s) 21,871 bytes​but no metadata file (.txt) is actually created anywhere. The .xml files have the data needed to create the metadata file (.txt) but it is not in the metadata file format.

I do have rights to the directory and kmttg can create and make its files there when operating in the file download mode.

This was working in previous versions of kmttg on a different computer. I can currently on windows7 running kmttg v1.1o.

Does this make sense to anyone? How do I get kmttg to create the metadata files from the files tab? I have a lot of files that were downloaded without metadata and want to create these now.


----------



## moyekj

PLargent said:


> Does this make sense to anyone? How do I get kmttg to create the metadata files from the files tab? I have a lot of files that were downloaded without metadata and want to create these now.


 Just confirmed it works fine for me. The way it works is tivodecode creates the chunk-02-0002.xml file which kmttg then parses to create the .txt file and then the file gets deleted. Sounds like for some reason the chunk-02-0002.xml is not getting created (at least not in the expected location) hence the IOException error. The file should be getting created temporarily in the kmttg install dir. If you have set the starting dir for kmttg as some place you don't have write access to that could be the problem.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Just confirmed it works fine for me. The way it works is tivodecode creates the chunk-02-0002.xml file which kmttg then parses to create the .txt file and then the file gets deleted. Sounds like for some reason the chunk-02-0002.xml is not getting created (at least not in the expected location) hence the IOException error. The file should be getting created temporarily in the kmttg install dir. If you have set the starting dir for kmttg as some place you don't have write access to that could be the problem.


If the recordings were transferred in TS format, won't tivodecode fail?


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> If the recordings were transferred in TS format, won't tivodecode fail?


 Not for the metadata portion which is separate from the video container.


----------



## waynomo

Is there anyway to create a .tivo file with metadata included from an mpg and and a metadata .mpg.txt file?

Bascially I've downloaded a file from a Roamio and I've selected "metadata" and "decrypt" which creates the two files. Is there anyway to recombine these in a .tivo file?


----------



## lpwcomp

waynomo said:


> Is there anyway to create a .tivo file with metadata included from an mpg and and a metadata .mpg.txt file?
> 
> Bascially I've downloaded a file from a Roamio and I've selected "metadata" and "decrypt" which creates the two files. Is there anyway to recombine these in a .tivo file?


For what purpose?


----------



## waynomo

lpwcomp said:


> For what purpose?


In case I want to load a .tivo file back to a TiVo and have the metadata there.


----------



## lpwcomp

waynomo said:


> In case I want to load a .tivo file back to a TiVo and have the metadata there.


Just use pyTivo.


----------



## moyekj

waynomo said:


> In case I want to load a .tivo file back to a TiVo and have the metadata there.


 Why not just keep the original .tivo file downloaded by kmttg (and hence no need for "metadata" or "decrypt")? i.e. If you uncheck all tasks and click START JOBS, all you will get is a .tivo file.


----------



## waynomo

moyekj said:


> Why not just keep the original .tivo file downloaded by kmttg (and hence no need for "metadata" or "decrypt")? i.e. If you uncheck all tasks and click START JOBS, all you will get is a .tivo file.


The problem is .tivo files don't work with Plex.

I could keep both the .mpg and .tivo file, but that seems redundant and wasteful.

I'm just starting to play with Plex and trying to figure out what works best.


----------



## moyekj

Then as mentioned above, just keep .mpg and .txt and use pyTivo to transfer back if needed.


----------



## PLargent

moyekj said:


> Just confirmed it works fine for me. The way it works is tivodecode creates the chunk-02-0002.xml file which kmttg then parses to create the .txt file and then the file gets deleted. Sounds like for some reason the chunk-02-0002.xml is not getting created (at least not in the expected location) hence the IOException error. The file should be getting created temporarily in the kmttg install dir. If you have set the starting dir for kmttg as some place you don't have write access to that could be the problem.


I have looked for a reason why kmttg V1.1o is creating temporary files (like chunk-01-0001.xml) in my personal home directory (c:\urser\root) instead of someplace else and why if fails to create metadata files from the "files" tab. Can anybody see what I am doing wrong?

I am getting the following text on the TTG console:


Code:


>> CREATING T:\_TTG_Output\Mega Movers s03e03 Army Mega Moves MILH126.TiVo.txt ...
C:\kmttg_v1.1o\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK -D -x "T:\_TTG_Output\Mega Movers s03e03 Army Mega Moves MILH126.TiVo" 
There are currently no queued jobs to save.
IOException - chunk-02-0002.xml (The system cannot find the file specified)
Failed to generate metadata file: T:\_TTG_Output\Mega Movers s03e03 Army Mega Moves MILH126.TiVo.txt
Exit code: 0
Encryption by QUALCOMM ;)

Two new files are created in c:\users\root every time TTG is asked to start a job that includes "metadata".


Code:


 Directory of C:\Users\root

06/24/2015  03:44 PM    <DIR>          .
06/24/2015  03:44 PM    <DIR>          ..
06/24/2015  04:05 PM             1,464 .kmttg_settings
06/17/2015  12:27 PM             9,787 chunk-01-0001.xml
06/17/2015  12:27 PM            10,622 chunk-02-0002.xml

Here are some details:
* I am using Windows 7.
* TTG is being launched from C:\kmttg_v1.1o\kmttg.jar
I have rights and free space at this location.
* TTG is configured on the File Settings tab to save ALL files to T:\_TTG_Output. "T:\_TTG_Output" is on all six lines.
This is a mapped drive to another Windows7 workstation.
I have rights and free space at this location
* TTG is configured on the Programs tab to go to:
C:\kmttg_v1.1o\curl\curl.exe
C:\kmttg_v1.1o\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe
C:\kmttg_v1.1o\dsd\DSDCmd.exe
C:\kmttg_v1.1o\mencoder\mencoder.exe
C:\kmttg_v1.1o\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe
C:\kmttg_v1.1o\handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe
C:\kmttg_v1.1o\comskip\comskip.exe
C:\kmttg_v1.1o\comskip\comskip.ini
C:\kmttg_v1.1o\ccextractor\ccextractorwin.exe
C:\kmttg_v1.1o\AtomicParsley\AtomicParsley.exe
C:\kmttg_v1.1o\ProjectX\ProjectX.jar
C:\kmttg_v1.1o\mediainfo_cli\mediainfo.exe
* TTG is configured on the WEB tab to save web server cache dir to "C:\KMTTG_Cache" even though the check box to enable the web server is not checked. 
This directory exists and I have rights and space
* TTG is configured on the pyTivo tab to look for the pyTivo.conf file at "C:\pytivo\pyTivo.conf". This directory does not exist. I have not linked TTG and pyTivo at this time. Don't see why this would effect creating metadata files.
* I don't see any other places where directory locations or file locations are mentioned.
* Here is a copy of the config.ini file for kmttg:


Code:


# kmttg config.ini file
<MAK>
XXXXXXXXXX

<TIVOS>
FILES                T:\_TTG_Output      
Living Room          192.168.1.4         
Man Cave             192.168.1.7         

<SHARES>

<tsn_Man Cave>
A9200019056E038

<tsn_Living Room>
8400001902F8A7D

<limit_npl_Living Room>
60

<enableRpc_Living Room>
1

<FontSize>
12

<lookAndFeel>
default

<tableColAutoSize>
1

<httpserver_enable>
0

<httpserver_port>
8181

<httpserver_cache>
C:\KMTTG_Cache

<httpserver_share_filter>
0

<RemoveTivoFile>
0

<RemoveComcutFiles>
0

<RemoveComcutFiles_mpeg>
0

<RemoveMpegFile>
0

<VRD>
0

<VRDexe>


<QSFixBackupMpegFile>
0

<UseAdscan>
0

<VrdReview>
0

<comskip_review>
0

<VrdReview_noCuts>
0

<VrdQsFilter>
0

<VrdDecrypt>
0

<VrdEncode>
0

<VrdAllowMultiple>
0

<VrdCombineCutEncode>
0

<VrdQsfixMpeg2ps>
0

<VrdOneAtATime>
0

<TSDownload>
1

<HideProtectedFiles>
0

<OverwriteFiles>
1

<DeleteFailedDownloads>
1

<java_downloads>
1

<rpcnpl>
1

<combine_download_decrypt>
0

<single_download>
0

<persistQueue>
true

<tivoFileNameFormat>
[mainTitle] [SeriesEpNumber] [episodeTitle] [channel][channelNum]

<outputDir>
T:\_TTG_Output

<mpegDir>
T:\_TTG_Output

<qsfixDir>
T:\_TTG_Output

<mpegCutDir>
T:\_TTG_Output

<encodeDir>
T:\_TTG_Output

<tivodecode>
C:\kmttg_v1.1o\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe

<DsdDecrypt>
1

<dsd>
C:\kmttg_v1.1o\dsd\DSDCmd.exe

<curl>
C:\kmttg_v1.1o\curl\curl.exe

<ffmpeg>
C:\kmttg_v1.1o\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe

<mediainfo>
C:\kmttg_v1.1o\mediainfo_cli\mediainfo.exe

<projectx>
C:\kmttg_v1.1o\ProjectX\ProjectX.jar

<mencoder>
C:\kmttg_v1.1o\mencoder\mencoder.exe

<mencoder_args>


<handbrake>
C:\kmttg_v1.1o\handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe

<comskip>
C:\kmttg_v1.1o\comskip\comskip.exe

<comskipIni>
C:\kmttg_v1.1o\comskip\comskip.ini

<MaxJobs>
4

<MinChanDigits>
1

<AtomicParsley>
C:\kmttg_v1.1o\AtomicParsley\AtomicParsley.exe

<t2extract>
C:\kmttg_v1.1o\ccextractor\ccextractorwin.exe

<t2extract_args>


<ccextractor>
C:\kmttg_v1.1o\ccextractor\ccextractorwin.exe

<custom>


<web_query>
http://www.imdb.com/find?s=all&q=

<tivo_username>
[email protected]

<tivo_password>
XXXXXXXXXX

<pyTivo_config>
C:\pytivo\pyTivo.conf

<pyTivo_host>
localhost

<pyTivo_tivo>
Living Room

<pyTivo_files>
last

<metadata_files>
all

<metadata_entries>


<CheckDiskSpace>
1

<LowSpaceSize>
10

<CheckBeacon>
1

<UseOldBeacon>
0

<TivoWebPlusDelete>
1

<iPadDelete>
0

<cpu_cores>
4

<download_tries>
5

<download_retry_delay>
10

<download_delay>
10

<download_time_estimate>
1

<download_check_length>
0

<autoLogSizeMB>
10

<npl_when_started>
1

<showHistoryInTable>
1

<autotune_tivoName>
Living Room

<autotune_enabled>
false

<autotune_channel_interval>
5

<autotune_button_interval>
1000

<autotune_chan1>
0

<autotune_chan2>
1

<diskSpace>
Living Room=2475.8389

Any thoughts or suggestions on how to fix this anomaly would be appreciated.


----------



## PLargent

After I pressed the submit button I discovered that TTG is creating the two files at a different location today:
Directory of c:\Users\root\AppData\Local\VirtualStore\Windows\SysWOW64

06/24/2015 04:08 PM 5,000 chunk-01-0001.xml
06/24/2015 04:08 PM 5,721 chunk-02-0002.xml
2 File(s) 10,721 bytes

A third file is being created at the old location:
C:\Users\root>dir
Volume in drive C has no label.
Volume Serial Number is F095-77C7

Directory of C:\Users\root

06/24/2015 03:44 PM .
06/24/2015 03:44 PM ..
06/24/2015 04:05 PM 1,464 .kmttg_settings

I don't see how this changes the original problem or a possible solution but wanted to be complete and accurate.


----------



## moyekj

PLargent, try starting kmttg as follows from a "cmd" window:
cd C:\kmttg_v1.1o
java -jar kmttg.jar

Then try the metadata generation to see if it works.

If above works, then make a new desktop shortcut that simply executes:
C:\kmttg_v1.1o\kmttg.jar
And specify the "start directory" for the shortcut as:
C:\kmttg_v1.1o

For either case above the start directory will be C:\kmttg_v1.1o, so I would expect the tivodecode output to go there.


----------



## lpwcomp

There's something (unrelated to the problem} that I noticed. The TSN for Man Cave begins with "A". Isn't that a Mini?


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> There's something (unrelated to the problem} that I noticed. The TSN for Man Cave begins with "A". Isn't that a Mini?


 Nothing wrong with having that. I have a Mini configured for use in kmttg so I can use the virtual remote with it as well as some of the other RPC functionality such as "Info".

(I wouldn't generally recommend people posting their TSN #s for all to see as was done above).


----------



## Diana Collins

I'm running version 1.1p on Windows 7 (64bit) and Java 8. Every single download from either of our Roamios fails with the same error:


Code:


http://192.168.1.150:80/download/Defiance.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=4347: Bogus chunk size
C:\kmttg_v1.1p\xfers\Defiance.s02e03.The Cord and the Ax.TiVo: size=32.52 MB elapsed=0:00:05 (54.56 Mbps)
Download failed to file: C:\kmttg_v1.1p\xfers\Defiance.s02e03.The Cord and the Ax.TiVo

I've tried every configuration option that could have effect on a download all with no difference. I tried curl download instead of Java and I get a curl error that is basically the same (error in the chunky parser).

Where do I start to debug this?

ETA: it fails at a diferent point each time...sometimes within a few seconds, other times I get as much as 20% of the program before it fails (all with the same recording).


----------



## moyekj

Diana Collins said:


> I'm running version 1.1p on Windows 7 (64bit) and Java 8. Every single download from either of our Roamios fails with the same error:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://192.168.1.150:80/download/Defiance.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=4347: Bogus chunk size
> C:\kmttg_v1.1p\xfers\Defiance.s02e03.The Cord and the Ax.TiVo: size=32.52 MB elapsed=0:00:05 (54.56 Mbps)
> Download failed to file: C:\kmttg_v1.1p\xfers\Defiance.s02e03.The Cord and the Ax.TiVo
> 
> I've tried every configuration option that could have effect on a download all with no difference. I tried curl download instead of Java and I get a curl error that is basically the same (error in the chunky parser).
> 
> Where do I start to debug this?
> 
> ETA: it fails at a diferent point each time...sometimes within a few seconds, other times I get as much as 20% of the program before it fails (all with the same recording).


 I would suspect a network issue or Antivirus/Firewall program interference. If you have AV software running that would be 1st suspect. Else reboot your router. If you have wireless anywhere in the path try going wired temporarily to see if that resolves the issue. If you have no wireless then start replacing network cables. Also reboot the TiVo(s) if you haven't tried that.

(Error in chunky parser essentially means incomplete network packets being received).


----------



## Diana Collins

moyekj said:


> I would suspect a network issue or Antivirus/Firewall program interference. If you have AV software running that would be 1st suspect. Else reboot your router. If you have wireless anywhere in the path try going wired temporarily to see if that resolves the issue. If you have no wireless then start replacing network cables. Also reboot the TiVo(s) if you haven't tried that.
> 
> (Error in chunky parser essentially means incomplete network packets being received).


Thanks, the PC in question is running an antivirus program (Kaspersky) and while I have never been able to prove it, I have suspected it in the past. The connection is all wired, and the Tivo and the PC are both connected to the same gigabit switch, and I've tried replacing cables already.

I'll peruse the AV avenue.


----------



## Diana Collins

Just to close this out, it was indeed the anti-virus software...once I turned it off, the downloads ran fine.

Thanks again moyekj!


----------



## elprice7345

mattack said:


> also, i love that you automatically set the required things when you turn on 'resume downloads', which i'm using again sometimes lately.. But i guess i wish it were easier to switch back the other way -- maybe if you turn off resume downloads, switch back the other things you conveniently switched on.. E.g. Go back to rpc, combine, not java, etc...


+1


----------



## moyekj

I need some help testing version 2.0 of kmttg. Note that I intentionally have NOT made this version available via Help->Update kmttg menu as I'm not sure if it's ready for wide distribution yet, especially because of the Oracle Java 8 requirement.

You can download zip file from here:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/test_2.0a/kmttg_v2.0a.zip/download

Release notes here:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/test_2.0a/readme.mkd/download


Requires Oracle Java SE 8 or later (either JRE or JDK) available from here:
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html
Note that I believe Java OpenJDK that comes standard with Linux distributions do not include JavaFX so will not work.
zip file containing distribution is available from here:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/test_2.0a/kmttg_v2.0a.zip/download
kmttg zip file now includes a "css" folder that must be part of your installation.
I recommend installing this in a different folder from your current installation. Easiest way to do this:
Download and install zip file to a fresh folder: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/test_2.0a/kmttg_v2.0a.zip/download
 Copy config.ini, auto.ini and auto.history files from your previous kmttg installation over to the new folder


----------



## innocentfreak

A couple of quick notes with the new version.

I am not a huge fan of the yellow/cream and I find the blue when selecting a show is a little dark making the text blend in a bit on my monitor.

I usually run KMTTG in halfscreen since I have my browser in the other half for looking at the list of shows to schedule. As a result with the new version, I see Search..., Reco..., ..., ..., ..., Refresh To.... It makes it difficult at a glance to know what those three options do. I didn't have this issue on the old version since it would show SP, WL, etc. Both Programs are set for 12 in the GUI Font size so it is just odd how different the size actually is. Maybe the old version ignored the setting?

EDIT: I just noticed the option to change the look and switched it to metro_light which I definitely prefer. Font size 12 also shows the button labels, but it is the only one. The others have to be dropped to 11 or below.

I also noticed, which you will see in the image, I get slightly different results.










Update 2: I think I found a bug. If you search for a show, then select the folder like in the image, when you select season pass checking season passes never completes. If you hit the down arrow and pick one of the specific episodes, it completes and lets you set the season pass. I know in the previous version if you clicked on the folder season pass wasn't an option until the folder opened and the episodes were displayed.


----------



## moyekj

Thanks for the feedback. On the font size there is not much correlation between Swing and JavaFX. The default used to be 12 before and it's now 10. So I think a setting of 10 in new version roughly corresponds to 12 in the old version. When you first ran new kmttg version it should have been set to 10.

For colors and GUI in general I'm pretty awful at that stuff, so I'm hoping someone can mess with .css files to come up with much better defaults than are currently in place. There you can change things including the default selection color among many other things. The nice thing about JavaFX is you can use .css to customize lots of things beyond just colors.

For "SP" from a folder entry I'll have to look at it, but for now most folder entries themselves are intentionally ignored for several actions requiring you to pick individual entries which is where they usually make most sense for.


----------



## innocentfreak

moyekj said:


> Thanks for the feedback. On the font size there is not much correlation between Swing and JavaFX. The default used to be 12 before and it's now 10. So I think a setting of 10 in new version roughly corresponds to 12 in the old version. When you first ran new kmttg version it should have been set to 10.


I will have to try it again without the config file. Originally I opened it and then closed it forgetting I hadn't imported the ini files. I don't remember the size changing when I imported the ini file, but now that I think about it I used an existing KMTTG2 folder from previous tests so it would have just used the ini file that was there on the initial opening.


----------



## Wil

Light tryout of 2.0a on Mac PowerBook running Mavericks. Ran, menus OK (I liked the colors), navigation OK. Did a couple of basic downloads, decrypt, ProjectX "qsf", all worked. About 3-5% slower, could be within normal home LAN traffic variation.

Haven't tried encoding or ad cutting yet.

But you have to work a lot harder on it. CCI bytes-enabled shows still won't download.


----------



## lpwcomp

Is the 2.0 source available for SVN checkout separately from the 1.x souurce?


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Is the 2.0 source available for SVN checkout separately from the 1.x souurce?


 2.x source available via SVN. The old 1.x source code which I don't plan on changing any further is available via zip file:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/old_src/v1.1p_src.tar.gz/download


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> I will have to try it again without the config file. Originally I opened it and then closed it forgetting I hadn't imported the ini files. I don't remember the size changing when I imported the ini file, but now that I think about it I used an existing KMTTG2 folder from previous tests so it would have just used the ini file that was there on the initial opening.


 Aside from using font size = 10, perhaps edit css\kmttg.css to add the following. JavaFX seems to have a lot of built in padding, so css additions below are reducing padding size for some components.


Code:


.tab-pane > .tab-header-area > .headers-region > .tab {
    -fx-padding: 0 5 0 5;
}

.combo-box > .list-cell {
    -fx-padding: 1 1 1 1;
}

.button {
    -fx-padding: 0 1 0 1;
}

.text-field {
    -fx-padding: 0 1 0 1;
}


----------



## innocentfreak

I had another little bug. 

I searched for WWE Tough Enough which turned out to have an existing OnePass.

I received this error below. Also When I clicked ok to modify, a blank window popped up with an ok button. After I hit ok again, it looks like it modified the pass twice.

>> RUNNING 'REMOTE Keyword Search' JOB FOR TiVo: Roamio

>> Keyword search completed: 'WWE Tough Enough' on TiVo: Roamio

>> Extended search completed on TiVo: Roamio

REMOTE job completed: 0:00:05

---DONE--- job='REMOTE Keyword Search' TiVo=Roamio

Refreshing partner names

RPC error response:

{

"code": "badArgument",

"text": "Bad value for partnerId in partnerInfoSearch: ",

"type": "error"

}



Search: WWE Tough Enough - Boot Camp or Bust

Tue 06/30/15 12:35 AM on 550=USAHD, Duration = 60 mins, season 6 episode 1, originalAirdate: 2015-06-23

Male and female competitors train in and out of the ring in hopes of winning a one-year, $250,000 contract.



Search: WWE Tough Enough - Boot Camp or Bust

Sun 06/28/15 01:33 AM on 550=USAHD, Duration = 60 mins, season 6 episode 1, originalAirdate: 2015-06-23

Male and female competitors train in and out of the ring in hopes of winning a one-year, $250,000 contract.

Checking existing season passes on 'Roamio' ...

Existing SP with same title + callSign found, prompting to modify instead.

Existing SP with same title + callSign found, prompting to modify instead.

Modified SP 'WWE Tough Enough' for TiVo: Roamio

Modified SP 'WWE Tough Enough' for TiVo: Roamio

EDIT: I also noticed on a unrelated note that you can no longer expand the center panel where you see results and season passes. The cancel jobs and status bar will pull down, but it just leaves an empty space between the two panels.


----------



## PLargent

moyekj said:


> PLargent, try starting kmttg as follows from a "cmd" window:
> cd C:\kmttg_v1.1o
> java -jar kmttg.jar
> 
> Then try the metadata generation to see if it works.
> 
> If above works, then make a new desktop shortcut that simply executes:
> C:\kmttg_v1.1o\kmttg.jar
> And specify the "start directory" for the shortcut as:
> C:\kmttg_v1.1o
> 
> For either case above the start directory will be C:\kmttg_v1.1o, so I would expect the tivodecode output to go there.


*Thank you moyekj*

You are right. The application was running from one location with the "start directory" being at another location. A new batch file and a new shortcut both proved to work and produce files as expected where they should be.

I discovered that if you drag a .jar file from windows explorer to the start button and then choose "pin to start bar" windows does not set the start directory as I would have expected. It also creates a shortcut that does not show the start directory as most shortcuts do.

Thanks for you help. I would not have guessed this one. I assumed it was a TTG issue instead of a windows issue.


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> I received this error below. Also When I clicked ok to modify, a blank window popped up with an ok button. After I hit ok again, it looks like it modified the pass twice.


 Was that executed from folder entry or individual entry?



> EDIT: I also noticed on a unrelated note that you can no longer expand the center panel where you see results and season passes. The cancel jobs and status bar will pull down, but it just leaves an empty space between the two panels.


 I'm not seeing that at all. If I pull down the stretch line right below the top table, the top table grows vertically along with its contents and the 2 panels below it get narrower vertically as would be expected.


----------



## innocentfreak

The error happened off individual entry. It popped up again when I tried to modify another pass also. It doesn't happen on every show. It happened on Strike Back and WWE Tough Enough so far and that is it. I tried to recreate it off another show, but no luck.

Weird not sure why mine is doing it. Maybe it is something on 8.1?


----------



## moyekj

Oh OK, if I pull the stretch down far enough then I see what you mean - the table stops growing vertically at some point. Now I can reproduce it hopefully I can find a way to fix it. I'll have to look at modify SP too at some point, but won't have time to look at anything until tomorrow. Thanks for your valuable feedback thus far.


----------



## moyekj

Version 2.0b is now available for testing:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/test_2.0a/kmttg_v2.0b.zip/download

Release notes:
*CHANGES*

Added css settings to change the default selected row color for tables, lists and menu items. The new default color is now a much lighter blue color which is easier to see.
Added css settings to reduce padding around GUI components so as to make better use of available space.

*FIXES*

Tables now expand vertically indefinitely rather than being restricted to a maximum vertical height. 
Improved handling of cases where parternId cannot be determined for One Passes.
Ignore *SP* button presses for Remote *Search* table folder entries.
Fix to Remote *Info* tab *Reboot* which previously was failing with "closed connection" error.


----------



## elprice7345

	When using the MistSliver.css and selecting multiple rows (especially in the in the jobs table), I cant tell if Ive selected them all. The Selected color isnt different enough from the non-selected color.
	I like the expanding folders in the NPL vs. going to a new window , but the green checkmark icon of a program being processed doesnt show when you expand the shows folder
	I dont like the expanding folders when you select Season Passes --> Conflicts  just one more click to get to the info
	When I delete a show from the NPL, the show column collapses to just a few characters wide. See attached NPL.jpg
	When I Alt-Tab between apps in Windows and go back to kmttg, the context for kmttg is on File on the Menu bar. I would expect it to remain where I had left it. For example, the focus should remain on the table where I was selecting objects vs. the menu bar.
	The sort order isnt maintained consistently in the list tables.
	The column widths arent maintained consistently when sorting and turning folders on and off. They sometime dont auto-size correctly
	When I turned on Resume Downloads, kmttg automatically turned on Use Java for downloads instead of curl, but didn't turn off Use RPC to get NPL when possible.
	After turning on Resume downloads (and manually deselecting Use RPC to get NPL when possible , I select the show to resume downloading, select I get the following message:


Code:


java.lang.NullPointerException
	at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable.getRowData(nplTable.java:746)
	at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.tivoTab.startCB(tivoTab.java:420)
	at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui$7.handle(gui.java:458)
	at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui$7.handle(gui.java:452)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventDispatcher.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.event.Event.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.Node.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.control.Button.fire(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.behavior.ButtonBehavior.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.skin.BehaviorSkinBase$1.handle(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.skin.BehaviorSkinBase$1.handle(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler$NormalEventHandlerRecord.handleBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventDispatcher.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.event.Event.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.Scene$MouseHandler.process(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.Scene$MouseHandler.access$1500(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.Scene.impl_processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.Scene$ScenePeerListener.mouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$MouseEventNotification.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$MouseEventNotification.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler.lambda$handleMouseEvent$350(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$$Lambda$478/26548783.get(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.QuantumToolkit.runWithoutRenderLock(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler.handleMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.glass.ui.View.handleMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.glass.ui.View.notifyMouse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication._runLoop(Native Method)
	at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication.lambda$null$145(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication$$Lambda$40/17521818.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

	I can delete 1 show from the NPL, but when I try to delete a second show, I cant and I get the following message. If I close and reopen kmttg I can delete another show.


Code:


java.lang.NullPointerException
	at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable.KeyPressed(nplTable.java:447)
	at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable.access$200(nplTable.java:64)
	at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable$2.handle(nplTable.java:179)
	at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable$2.handle(nplTable.java:177)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventDispatcher.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.event.Event.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.Scene$KeyHandler.process(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.Scene$KeyHandler.access$1800(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.Scene.impl_processKeyEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.Scene$ScenePeerListener.keyEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$KeyEventNotification.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$KeyEventNotification.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler.lambda$handleKeyEvent$349(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$$Lambda$565/25639200.get(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.QuantumToolkit.runWithoutRenderLock(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler.handleKeyEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.glass.ui.View.handleKeyEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.glass.ui.View.notifyKey(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication._runLoop(Native Method)
	at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication.lambda$null$145(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication$$Lambda$40/15145723.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## mayeri

I'm running kmttg v1.1p and trying to use VideoReDoPlus 3 for Ad Detect.
I'm running this on a Win7 system.

In the ViddeoRedo config tab I've
- enabled VideoRedo
- specified the path of C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoReDoPlus\VRDPlus3.exe 
(wish I could have just pasted that into the field)
- specified use VRD AdScan instead of comskip
- specified only allow 1 VRD job at a time.

When I try to run Ad Detect on an already downloaded & decoded file, kmttg reports this error:

adscan failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\adscan.vbs "C:\kmttg\mpg\Recording.mpg" "C:\kmttg\mpg\Recording.VPrj" /l:C:\Users\mayer\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock7295785190565004199.tmp
C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\adscan.vbs(45, 7) WScript.CreateObject: Could not locate automation class named "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent".


Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## moyekj

New v2.0c version available to fix some of the reported issues + others:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/test_2.0a/kmttg_v2.0c.zip/download

Release Notes:
*CHANGES*

css update to more clearly show table cell borders.
*FIXES*

Deleting NPL table items did not work after 1st delete. 
Fix to Remote *Deleted* table to work properly for *Recover* and *Permanently Delete* buttons.
Job status icons in NPL table now display for sub-tree items.
When using *Conflicts* button for Remote *Season Passes* table, the conflicts are now automatically visible without having to expand the folder item in the *Won't Record* table.


----------



## moyekj

Thanks for the feedback elprice7345. Some of issues you reported have been fixed in latest update (see above). As for others:


elprice7345 said:


> When using the MistSliver.css and selecting multiple rows (especially in the in the jobs table), I can't tell if I've selected them all. The "Selected" color isn't different enough from the non-selected color.


 I messed around a little with css but couldn't really get it working properly - suggest perhaps you use a different one as that one was not of my making.


> When I Alt-Tab between apps in Windows and go back to kmttg, the context for kmttg is on "File" on the Menu bar. I would expect it to remain where I had left it. For example, the focus should remain on the table where I was selecting objects vs. the menu bar.


 I don't have any control over that - must be a Java/JavaFX related thing.


> After turning on "Resume downloads" (and manually deselecting "Use RPC to get NPL when possible" , I select the show to resume downloading, select I get the following message:


 You no longer have to deselect "Use RPC to get NPL when possible" for Resume Downloads to work, which is why I no longer programmatically do so.


----------



## moyekj

mayeri said:


> When I try to run Ad Detect on an already downloaded & decoded file, kmttg reports this error:
> 
> adscan failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\adscan.vbs "C:\kmttg\mpg\Recording.mpg" "C:\kmttg\mpg\Recording.VPrj" /l:C:\Users\mayer\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock7295785190565004199.tmp
> C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\adscan.vbs(45, 7) WScript.CreateObject: Could not locate automation class named "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent".
> 
> Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?


 You need to run the VideoRedo GUI at least once as administrator so that it registers "VideoReDo" in the registry which is required for VRD batch jobs to work.


----------



## elprice7345

Re: MistSliver.css


> I messed around a little with css but couldn't really get it working properly - suggest perhaps you use a different one as that one was not of my making.


No worries. I switched to metro_light.css. It works much better.



> When I delete a show from the NPL, the show column collapses to just a few characters wide. See attached NPL.jpg


This is still happening and it loses the sort order. After clicking on the column headers to correct the sort order I get this:


Code:


java.lang.IndexOutOfBoundsException
	at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.ReadOnlyUnbackedObservableList.subList(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.collections.ListChangeListener$Change.getAddedSubList(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.control.TreeTableView$TreeTableViewArrayListSelectionModel.handleSelectedCellsListChangeEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.control.TreeTableView$TreeTableViewArrayListSelectionModel.access$2100(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.control.TreeTableView.sort(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.control.TreeTableView.doSort(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.control.TreeTableView.lambda$new$115(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.control.TreeTableView$$Lambda$159/18702993.onChanged(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.collections.ListListenerHelper$Generic.fireValueChangedEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.collections.ListListenerHelper.fireValueChangedEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.collections.ObservableListBase.fireChange(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.collections.ListChangeBuilder.commit(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.collections.ListChangeBuilder.endChange(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.collections.ObservableListBase.endChange(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.collections.ModifiableObservableListBase.setAll(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.collections.ObservableListBase.setAll(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.skin.TableColumnHeader.sortColumn(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.skin.TableColumnHeader.lambda$static$55(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.skin.TableColumnHeader$$Lambda$411/18749435.handle(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventDispatcher.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.event.Event.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.Scene$MouseHandler.process(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.Scene$MouseHandler.access$1500(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.Scene.impl_processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.Scene$ScenePeerListener.mouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$MouseEventNotification.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$MouseEventNotification.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler.lambda$handleMouseEvent$350(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$$Lambda$510/12749979.get(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.QuantumToolkit.runWithoutRenderLock(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler.handleMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.glass.ui.View.handleMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.glass.ui.View.notifyMouse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication._runLoop(Native Method)
	at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication.lambda$null$145(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication$$Lambda$40/21570374.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

Can the tables automatically size the column width? The columns seem to lose their auto-width often. The columns don't resize when toggling "Show folders" on and off.



> You no longer have to deselect "Use RPC to get NPL when possible" for Resume Downloads to work, which is why I no longer programmatically do so.


That's great!. When I deselect Resume Downloads, can kmttg deselect Use Java for downloads instead of curl? Are there any advantages/disadvantages to using java vs. curl to download?


----------



## moyekj

Delete shows is still buggy and I'm working on it. For example when you delete a show inside a tree it returns to uncollapsed state. If you delete a show at top of a tree (1st item below folder entry) it starts deleting 2 shows at once. JavaFX treetable selection methods seem buggy, so I'm rewriting code to determine selection set in alternate way which seems to be working. So I'd stay a way from deleting shows for now until next test release.

There is a auto-column resizer but it doesn't always work well. I suggest for NPL tables after you've let autosizing do its thing, go to config options -- Visual tab and disable "Auto size NPL column widths". With that disabled the column widths are no longer adjusted automatically, so once you get them to widths that you like you can keep them that way even upon kmttg restart. (NOTE: That only applies to NPL tables, other tables are resized automatically and at least for me generally work OK most of the time).

There's no advantage to using curl over java for downloads, so just leave java option on and then when you toggle Resume Downloads nothing has to change.


----------



## moyekj

v2.0d test version now available:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/test_2.0a/kmttg_v2.0d.zip/download

Release notes:
*CHANGES*

css update to default.css to change background color to a very light blue.
*FIXES*

Fixes to NPL table item delete. Previously there were issues with multiple files being deleted and expanded tree items becoming unexpanded after delete among other issues. 
Preserve column sort on table refresh for all sortable tables.
Improvement to column auto-sizing for NPL, Won't Record and Streaming tables.


----------



## ellinj

All of sudden kmttg won't start on my machine. I double click the jar file and nothing happens. If I drop to a command window and do java -jar kmttg.jar i get a message about Exception in application start method. Tried with a the most recent version as well as the 2.0d test version.

Any ideas?


----------



## moyekj

ellinj said:


> All of sudden kmttg won't start on my machine. I double click the jar file and nothing happens. If I drop to a command window and do java -jar kmttg.jar i get a message about Exception in application start method. Tried with a the most recent version as well as the 2.0d test version.
> 
> Any ideas?


 For 2.0d you need Oracle java 8 or later to run (not OpenJDK version common with linux distros, Oracle version). What version of java are you running? You can find out using:
java -version


----------



## ellinj

moyekj said:


> For 2.0d you need Oracle java 8 or later to run (not OpenJDK version common with linux distros, Oracle version). What version of java are you running? You can find out using:
> java -version


1.8.05 oracle


----------



## moyekj

That seems to be a pretty old version of 8. I think perhaps you need 1.8.0_40 or later. I'm using this one:
C:\home>java -version
java version "1.8.0_45"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_45-b14)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 25.45-b02, mixed mode, sharing)

EDIT: FYI I did manage to find/install 1.8.0_05 and confirm it doesn't work, generating error:
"Exception in Application start method"
So you do need later/most recent version of Java 8 (for the latest JavaFX code).


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> Requires Oracle Java SE 8 or later (either JRE or JDK) available from here:


AWESOME! Because I was going to eventually mention this kind of upgrade as being necessary for the Mac version eventually.


----------



## mattack

Oh yeah, and while I completely admit I will never write anything close to as complete as kmttg on my own.. Is the basic "communicate with Tivo" stuff documented anywhere?

That is, originally it was just web scraping the page from the Tivo, I think.. But nowadays with RPC and all of that, it's way more complex.

My very slight bit of ambitiousness might get me to play with a python script to get the equivalent data that kmttg does.. I just don't know about the actual communication protocol and such. Heck, maybe even making some of that stuff into library functions that various other programs can use would be great..

Yeah, the only reason for me is to try to get the downloads or e.g. the resume location of a SPECIFIC show after I have changed it, without reloading all info..

Being able to play with that in a Python script could be fun.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> Oh yeah, and while I completely admit I will never write anything close to as complete as kmttg on my own.. Is the basic "communicate with Tivo" stuff documented anywhere?


Aside from looking at source code probably best reference for RPC info and some existing python based code is in this thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=462980


----------



## ThAbtO

I had tried encoding using a different profile (I think ff_tivo_sd) to play on the Roku Media Player and I got no audio. So it looks like I should stick with the ff_ipad which uses AAC audio instead of AC3.


----------



## justen_m

I've been playing around with kmttg v2.0d on my 64-bit Ubuntu 15.04 Linux box, after installing the Oracle JDK, and my Roamio Plus (sv20.4.7a). It works, barely, but I've found two reproducible defects. v1.1n doesn't have these problems.

Installing Oracle JDK in Ubuntu Linux


Spoiler



From: http://tecadmin.net/install-oracle-java-8-jdk-8-ubuntu-via-ppa/
Here are the commands to just cut and paste. The last verifies you've successfully installed it and shows the version you should have.
$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
$ sudo apt-get update
$ sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
$ sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-set-default
$ java -version
java version "1.8.0_45"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_45-b14)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.45-b02, mixed mode)


So, kmttg fires up, I can pick a TiVo, Refresh and get the Now Playing List, Download and Decrypt a file, and it plays fine in VLC, just like before. However, I am seeing some instability after. So far, the above always works. Once. Then things get wonky. If I click Refresh again I get this error... keep in mind this is after I have already successfully fetched the Now Playing List once.



Spoiler



>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from RP ...
java.lang.IndexOutOfBoundsException
at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.ReadOnlyUnbackedObservableList.subList(ReadOnlyUnbackedObservableList.java:136)
at javafx.collections.ListChangeListener$Change.getAddedSubList(ListChangeListener.java:242)
at javafx.scene.control.TreeTableView$TreeTableViewArrayListSelectionModel.handleSelectedCellsListChangeEvent(TreeTableView.java:3195)
at javafx.scene.control.TreeTableView$TreeTableViewArrayListSelectionModel.access$2100(TreeTableView.java:2262)
at javafx.scene.control.TreeTableView.sort(TreeTableView.java:1790)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable.RefreshNowPlaying(nplTable.java:798)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable.SetNowPlaying(nplTable.java:774)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.tivoTab.nplTab_SetNowPlaying(tivoTab.java:463)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui.nplTab_SetNowPlaying(gui.java:2621)
at com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying.rpcToNPL(NowPlaying.java:513)
at com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying.check(NowPlaying.java:205)
at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobData.check(jobData.java:310)
at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobMonitor.monitor(jobMonitor.java:123)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui$3$1.run(gui.java:275)
at com.sun.javafx.application.PlatformImpl.lambda$null$170(PlatformImpl.java:295)
at com.sun.javafx.application.PlatformImpl$$Lambda$65/459602686.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at com.sun.javafx.application.PlatformImpl.lambda$runLater$171(PlatformImpl.java:294)
at com.sun.javafx.application.PlatformImpl$$Lambda$64/933662742.run(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.glass.ui.InvokeLaterDispatcher$Future.run(InvokeLaterDispatcher.java:95)
at com.sun.glass.ui.gtk.GtkApplication._runLoop(Native Method)
at com.sun.glass.ui.gtk.GtkApplication.lambda$null$48(GtkApplication.java:139)
at com.sun.glass.ui.gtk.GtkApplication$$Lambda$53/2131141824.run(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745)


If, instead of clicking Refresh, I select another program to download after the first, I get the following error.


Spoiler



Simply Ming - Cooking Local With Lachlan Colwill
Recorded Sat 06/27/2015 10:30 PM on 45=KAIDDT3, Duration=30 mins, EpisodeNumber=1218, originalAirDate=2015-01-31
Hentley Farm; seared bluefin tuna with cured egg yolk; buttermilk tempura "surf & turf."
>> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO /home/justen/kmttg/Simply Ming - Cooking Local With Lachlan Colwill (06_27_2015).mpg ...
/usr/local/bin/tivodecode --mak MAK --no-verify --out "/home/justen/kmttg/Simply Ming - Cooking Local With Lachlan Colwill (06_27_2015).mpg" - 
http IO exception for: http://192.168.0.115:80/download/Simply+Ming.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=45560
Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.0.115:80/download/Simply+Ming.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=45560
Download failed to file: /home/justen/kmttg/Simply Ming - Cooking Local With Lachlan Colwill (06_27_2015).mpg
Exit code: -1
Encryption by QUALCOMM 


In either case, if I close and relaunch kmttg, I can Refresh, Download and Decrypt one file successfully again, but then GOTO 10.  I haven't yet tried anything more complicated than what's described above. Simple Download and Decrypt of one program. Seems like things get hosed after Downloading and Decrypting one file successfully.

[edit] I just tried queueing up multiple programs to Download and Decrypt. The first works fine, but the second gives the error shown above. Here is the complete transcript.


Spoiler



>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from RP ...

147 SHOWS, 738 GB USED

NPL job completed: 0:00:11

---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=RP

Outdoor Idaho - The Foothills

Recorded Sat 06/06/2015 12:00 PM on 1005=KAIDDT2, Duration=30 mins, originalAirDate=2012-06-14
Residents of Boise, Idaho, step up to save their land.

Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares - The Fenwick Arms Revisited

Recorded Wed 07/01/2015 09:00 AM on 242=BBCAP, Duration=60 mins, EpisodeNumber=503, originalAirDate=2007-11-13
Gordon returns to the Fenwick Arms to see if the owners stuck to the menu of traditional pub fare that he helped design.

>> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO /home/justen/kmttg/Ramsays Kitchen Nightmares - The Fenwick Arms Revisited (07_01_2015).mpg ...

/usr/local/bin/tivodecode --mak MAK --no-verify --out "/home/justen/kmttg/Ramsays Kitchen Nightmares - The Fenwick Arms Revisited (07_01_2015).mpg" -

/home/justen/kmttg/Ramsays Kitchen Nightmares - The Fenwick Arms Revisited (07_01_2015).mpg: size=1276.33 MB elapsed=0:02:38 (67.76 Mbps)

---DONE--- job=jdownload_decrypt output=/home/justen/kmttg/Ramsays Kitchen Nightmares - The Fenwick Arms Revisited (07_01_2015).mpg

>> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO /home/justen/kmttg/Outdoor Idaho - The Foothills (06_06_2015).mpg ...

/usr/local/bin/tivodecode --mak MAK --no-verify --out "/home/justen/kmttg/Outdoor Idaho - The Foothills (06_06_2015).mpg" -

http IO exception for: http://192.168.0.115:80/download/Outdoor+Idaho.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=40160

Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.0.115:80/download/Outdoor+Idaho.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=40160

Download failed to file: /home/justen/kmttg/Outdoor Idaho - The Foothills (06_06_2015).mpg

Exit code: -1

Encryption by QUALCOMM 

Removed failed download file: /home/justen/kmttg/Outdoor Idaho - The Foothills (06_06_2015).mpg

Outdoor Idaho - The Foothills (06_06_2015).mpg: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!

>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from RP ...

java.lang.IndexOutOfBoundsException
at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.ReadOnlyUnbackedObservableList.subList(ReadOnlyUnbackedObservableList.java:136)
at javafx.collections.ListChangeListener$Change.getAddedSubList(ListChangeListener.java:242)
at javafx.scene.control.TreeTableView$TreeTableViewArrayListSelectionModel.handleSelectedCellsListChangeEvent(TreeTableView.java:3195)
at javafx.scene.control.TreeTableView$TreeTableViewArrayListSelectionModel.access$2100(TreeTableView.java:2262)
at javafx.scene.control.TreeTableView.sort(TreeTableView.java:1790)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable.RefreshNowPlaying(nplTable.java:798)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable.SetNowPlaying(nplTable.java:774)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.tivoTab.nplTab_SetNowPlaying(tivoTab.java:463)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui.nplTab_SetNowPlaying(gui.java:2621)
at com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying.rpcToNPL(NowPlaying.java:513)
at com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying.check(NowPlaying.java:205)
at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobData.check(jobData.java:310)
at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobMonitor.monitor(jobMonitor.java:123)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui$3$1.run(gui.java:275)
at com.sun.javafx.application.PlatformImpl.lambda$null$170(PlatformImpl.java:295)
at com.sun.javafx.application.PlatformImpl$$Lambda$65/1262442083.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at com.sun.javafx.application.PlatformImpl.lambda$runLater$171(PlatformImpl.java:294)
at com.sun.javafx.application.PlatformImpl$$Lambda$64/35613799.run(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.glass.ui.InvokeLaterDispatcher$Future.run(InvokeLaterDispatcher.java:95)
at com.sun.glass.ui.gtk.GtkApplication._runLoop(Native Method)
at com.sun.glass.ui.gtk.GtkApplication.lambda$null$48(GtkApplication.java:139)
at com.sun.glass.ui.gtk.GtkApplication$$Lambda$53/339851248.run(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745)


----------



## justen_m

Another comment on v2.0d on Linux...

When you Save messages to a file, they are all now DOS format text files, meaning each line is terminated with ^M. This is not the case with v1.1o. So I now need to run dos2unix on the .log files to clean that off. No biggie.


----------



## moyekj

justen_m, it looks like the sort related problem is if you select 2 or more rows and then do a column sort that error is triggered. Pretty easy to reproduce: Simple select 2 rows at once and then click on a column header to sort and the error will happen.
Looks to be some JavaFX related bug I'll have to try and workaround. If you don't do any column sorting for now then I think you can avoid that problem.

Not sure if the 2nd problem of not being able to download another show is related to the 1st but sounds like it could be. So please try again without turning on any kind of sorting to see how it goes.


----------



## brendag4

I am not sure how to set up ktmmg. It says to fully extract it, but there only seems to be 1 zip file. I had it working once.. but now when I try to load it, it flashes the screen and beeps.

Does using ktmmg reduce the quality of the original video?

thank you


----------



## justen_m

moyekj said:


> justen_m, it looks like the sort related problem is if you select 2 or more rows and then do a column sort that error is triggered. Pretty easy to reproduce: Simple select 2 rows at once and then click on a column header to sort and the error will happen.
> Looks to be some JavaFX related bug I'll have to try and workaround. If you don't do any column sorting for now then I think you can avoid that problem.
> 
> Not sure if the 2nd problem of not being able to download another show is related to the 1st but sounds like it could be. So please try again without turning on any kind of sorting to see how it goes.


Sure enough, if I don't do a column sort, I don't have any errors pop up when doing a Refresh of the Now Playing List.

However, I still have(had) the problem that I can only download a single program, even when I don't do any sort.* Re-starting kmttg lets me download/decrypt/encrypt another single program.

The workflow of piping things from the output of decrypt to encrypt, and the subsequent encryption, seems to work fine. I've only tried mpg->mp4.

*I localized the problem. I can download multiple programs if I uncheck the Program Option "Use Java for downloads instead of curl." Not sure why I had this option checked. I do have it turned on in 1.1 too, and it works.


----------



## moyekj

v2.0e test version posted:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/test_2.0a/kmttg_v2.0e.zip/download

Contains new css entries and fixes/workarounds to issues reported by justen_m.

Release notes:
*CHANGES*

css update to add some horizontal padding to table cells.
Update default colors for default.css
Added several new css files with different color options for *look and feel*
*FIXES*

Java downloads mode would not always work beyond the 1st download when compiled with Java 8.
Don't show exception error related to JavaFX bug when sorting tree table with more than 1 row selected.


----------



## justen_m

moyekj said:


> v2.0e test version posted:
> *FIXES*
> 
> Java downloads mode would not always work beyond the 1st download when compiled with Java 8.
> Don't show exception error related to JavaFX bug when sorting tree table with more than 1 row selected.


I just verified that both of these are fixed. Thanks!!!
[edit] Works with Ubuntu 15.04(64-bit) and 14.04.2LTS(32-bit), with the Oracle Java8 upgrade.


----------



## moyekj

justen_m said:


> I just verified that both of these are fixed. Thanks!!!


 OK thanks. BTW, the kmttg.log issue with \r characters on non-windows platforms along with some other issues with missing line feeds is fixed in next release.


----------



## brendag4

Can someone answer my post a few posts back, or tell me where to find the answer thanks


----------



## justen_m

brendag4 said:


> I am not sure how to set up ktmmg. It says to fully extract it, but there only seems to be 1 zip file. I had it working once.. but now when I try to load it, it flashes the screen and beeps.


What OS? I've only installed and used it on Linux (Ubuntu distro). What flashes on the screen? In any case, just google "wiki kmttg" and go to the first link or click http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/Home/ there are installation instructions for Windows, Mac, and Linux.


> Does using ktmmg reduce the quality of the original video?


It depends on what you use it for. Short answer is no, long answer is yes. 
1)In the simplest use case, kmttg simply pulls files from your TiVo to your PC. It leaves them in .TiVo format. The files on your computer are identical to the files on your TiVo. No quality loss.
2)A tiny more complicated, and my most common use case, is I transfer a file from my TiVo to PC, decrypt it and extract the metadata, leaving an .mpg and .txt. The mpeg-2 is simply the .TiVo file stripped of encryption. It will play with the player of your choosing on any PC (Windows, Mac, Linux). No quality loss.
3)A bit even more complicated, is when you pipe the output of the above through another round of transcoding, converting the .mpg to another video format. e.g. most phones and tablets won't play mpeg-2, so I might want to convert to mpeg-4. There are lots of options for this phase. You can change the bit rate, resolution, compression ratio, etc. This will obviously affect PQ, but in the least lossy scenario it isn't noticeable. Transcoding can be fairly slow, depending on your system.

Those are my most common uses. There is also stuff like Ad Cut, the ability to push stuff to your TiVo from your PC, etc, but I haven't used those. For the latter, I run pyTivo and pull stuff from my server to my TiVo.

[edit] This is my simple, basic understanding. I could be wrong. Well, not about one.
[edit2] Curiosity got the best of me, so I got comskip and ProjectX working so I can now do Ad Detect and Ad Cut. I think I'll only be doing this on my fastest system. My almost 7-yo netbook? No...


----------



## brendag4

justen_m said:


> What OS? I've only installed and used it on Linux (Ubuntu distro). What flashes on the screen? In any case, just google "wiki kmttg" and go to the first link or click http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/Home/ there are installation instructions for Windows, Mac, and Linux.


Justen M, Thanks for your response!

I am using Windows 7.

The screen just flashes I don't think it is putting anything on the screen.. if it is, it is too fast for me to see it.

That page linked to above didn't seem to mention how to extract the zip file. The instructions in the readme say

_"NOTE: Do NOT browse into the kmttg_vxxx.zip file and launch kmttg.jar from there. Even though that will start kmttg GUI there are other files and folders that are needed for a complete install. Therefore you should make sure to unzip the file fully first and then launch kmttg.jar from that location."_

I can't tell what to do except to launch the .jar file since I only see one folder to extract.



justen_m said:


> It depends on what you use it for. Short answer is no, long answer is yes.


Thanks for your detailed response!

I would probably want to do it the #2 way.. don't want it to be stuck in .tivo format and end up one day with no way to watch the files. If I wanted to put it on another device I assume I could just save both the full quality and lossy version. What is PQ?

I might want to cut parts out of a file.. I assume I would lose quality if I did?

I would like to be able to get the closed captioning.



justen_m said:


> Those are my most common uses. There is also stuff like Ad Cut, the ability to push stuff to your TiVo from your PC, etc, but I haven't used those. For the latter, I run pyTivo and pull stuff from my server to my TiVo.


Before I found out about kmttg I had already purchased Tivo Desktop Plus, so I can transfer stuff from the PC to TiVo that way. I have heard of pyTivo but have not checked into it yet. Don't know which way is best.


----------



## lpwcomp

brendag4 said:


> Justen M, Thanks for your response!
> 
> I am using Windows 7.
> 
> The screen just flashes I don't think it is putting anything on the screen.. if it is, it is too fast for me to see it.
> 
> That page linked to above didn't seem to mention how to extract the zip file. The instructions in the readme say
> 
> _"NOTE: Do NOT browse into the kmttg_vxxx.zip file and launch kmttg.jar from there. Even though that will start kmttg GUI there are other files and folders that are needed for a complete install. Therefore you should make sure to unzip the file fully first and then launch kmttg.jar from that location."_
> 
> I can't tell what to do except to launch the .jar file since I only see one folder to extract.


You need a program that can process zip files since it sounds like the free use period for WinZip has expired or was never installed. There are some free ones available, among which are jzip and 7zip. After you install one of those, you'll need to extract everything in the zip file to a folder of your choosing. When you extract it, make sure you have the extract options set so that folders are retained.



brendag4 said:


> Thanks for your detailed response!
> 
> I would probably want to do it the #2 way.. don't want it to be stuck in .tivo format and end up one day with no way to watch the files. If I wanted to put it on another device I assume I could just save both the full quality and lossy version. What is PQ?


PQ = Picture Quality



brendag4 said:


> I might want to cut parts out of a file.. I assume I would lose quality if I did?


That would on several things, mainly what s/w you used to create the edited recording and what format and quality settings you use.



brendag4 said:


> I would like to be able to get the closed captioning.


If you're willing to spend about $96, VideoReDo is an excellent product and does a good job of retaining captions.



brendag4 said:


> Before I found out about kmttg I had already purchased Tivo Desktop Plus, so I can transfer stuff from the PC to TiVo that way. I have heard of pyTivo but have not checked into it yet. Don't know which way is best.


I much prefer pyTivo as it has several advantages over TD, one of which is the ability to retain metadata for all formats. It does require the installation of Python.

This is not a criticism, just an observation, but I think part of the problem here is that you appear to lack some basic computer skills/knowledge. That's OK, the good folks here will try to guide you through the process. It just may take a bit longer that you would like.


----------



## moyekj

brendag4 said:


> That page linked to above didn't seem to mention how to extract the zip file.


 From the Wiki:
"In Windows you can right click on a zip file and ask it to extract to a specific folder. Make a new folder and extract to that folder if this is your 1st kmttg installation, otherwise extract to an existing folder and tell Winzip to allow overriding existing files."



> The screen just flashes I don't think it is putting anything on the screen.. if it is, it is too fast for me to see it.


 Do you have Java installed? If not you must do so first as outlined in Wiki.

If it still won't launch, start a "cmd" window and execute the following. The example below assumes you extracted the zip file to c:\kmttg:
From Start menu, type "cmd"
In cmd window type:
cd "c:\kmttg"
kmttg.jar

If above gives you an error then next try:
java -jar kmttg.jar

The above will allow you to see error messages which you can post here.


----------



## moyekj

v2.0f test version posted:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/test_2.0a/kmttg_v2.0f.zip/download

Release notes:
*CHANGES*

Added generic ffmpeg mobile device encoding profiles good for 3 different resolutions and bitrates: *ff_mobile_1080p ff_mobile_720p ff_mobile_480p*
Removed several dated encoding profiles: *ff_droid ff_evo ff_ipad ff_iphone ff_ipod_high_res ff_ipod_low_res ff_tivo_hd ff_tivo_sd hb_tivo_hd hb_tivo_sd*
*FIXES*

Save kmttg messages to log file now properly saves line break formatting.
Fixed error when removing a file from FILES table.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> From the Wiki:
> "In Windows you can right click on a zip file and ask it to extract to a specific folder. Make a new folder and extract to that folder if this is your 1st kmttg installation, otherwise extract to an existing folder and tell Winzip to allow overriding existing files."


That's assuming that Winzip is installed and still authorized for use. This is not necessarily true. Winzip is not free. Once the trial period is done, you have to purchase a license.


----------



## brendag4

lpwcomp said:


> You need a program that can process zip files since it sounds like the free use period for WinZip has expired or was never installed.


It unpacks... the problem is that the instructions say not to browse and execute the .jar file directly. That is the only thing I can find to execute. The other folders do not show as being zipped. The instructions make it sound like there is more than one zip file.

I had kmttg running at one point, now it just flashes the screen.. but I am executing the .jar file that the docs said to not execute directly.



lpwcomp said:


> If you're willing to spend about $96, VideoReDo is an excellent product and does a good job of retaining captions.


The TiVo Desktop can retain captions if you set it up a certain way. I already have that working with TiVo Desktop. I wouldn't want to spend 96$ if I already have a program that can handle it.



lpwcomp said:


> I much prefer pyTivo as it has several advantages over TD, one of which is the ability to retain metadata for all formats. It does require the installation of Python.


I will have to check into it. I don't have Python installed. I would like to save the metadata.

On the Series 1 TiVo that I modded, I was using TiVo Web to save the webpages of the shows so I could have a way to search if I had recorded the show before. I noticed on TiVo Desktop I could not select the text on a show to save it. I don't know if there is any way to see that information except through the desktop. I was saving the shows to DVDs. Some were as files, some as recordings.



lpwcomp said:


> This is not a criticism, just an observation, but I think part of the problem here is that you appear to lack some basic computer skills/knowledge. That's OK, the good folks here will try to guide you through the process. It just may take a bit longer that you would like.


Actually I am an experienced user. Just because I do not know what programs are best to use to get files off the TiVo doesn't mean I lack computer skills/knowledge. If I lacked basic knowledge, I wouldn't even know to come here I would just have figured the TiVo Desktop was the only thing I could do. I wouldn't even know my choices would affect the quality of the recording. or if I did it one way vs another way, I would lose closed captioning.


----------



## moyekj

brendag4, you are misreading the docs - the docs state not to execute the .jar file from within the zip file. i.e. You have to unpack the zip file to a folder and then execute the .jar file which sounds like what you are doing, but Java must not be installed properly by the sound of it. I gave you instructions in my last post detailing what to do to discover the problem via a "cmd" window. You need to do that to be able to see error messages.


----------



## brendag4

moyekj said:


> brendag4, you are misreading the docs - the docs state not to execute the .jar file from within the zip file. i.e. You have to unpack the zip file to a folder and then execute the .jar file which sounds like what you are doing, but Java must not be installed properly by the sound of it. I gave you instructions in my last post detailing what to do to discover the problem via a "cmd" window. You need to do that to be able to see error messages.


Sorry I was just answering that other message.. I had not tried your comments out yet. I am going to do your suggestions now

I noticed that a dialog box comes up and says "Confirm" with no text.. most of the time I can't even see the box I just see the screen flash


----------



## brendag4

I would think that I would have Java installed because I did get the program running the first time. But maybe I need to reinstall it

I didn't have it in C:\, so I moved it there. I did it wrong and got " 'C:\Program' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file" I didn't realize what I had copied was the zipped version. I unzipped it. The screen flashed and beeped as before, giving no error message. When I did the java -jar command I got "Auto Transfers Loop in GUI enabled"

for reference

c:\kmttg>"kmttg.jar"
'"kmttg.jar"' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

c:\kmttg>"kmttg.jar" (screen flashed and beeped here, no error message, without quotes same result)

c:\kmttg>java -jar kmttg.jar

Auto Transfers Loop in GUI enabled

c:\kmttg>


----------



## brendag4

Earlier on before the above test.. I rebooted my computer. It wanted me to let it through the firewall (I forget the message now sorry). I said yes. I also turned off Windows Firewall and the antivirus to test this. I am not sure how the router's firewall should be set up.. It is not just on or off it has various features such as enable spi, dmz etc. I have tried different settings to no avail


----------



## brendag4

I updated Java. It removed outdated versions. Still same results on the command line.

kmttg says to use the 32 bit version. I assume I have the 32 bit version due to the below. It is supposed to say 64 bit somewhere if it is 64 bit when doing -version

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\bgdell>java -version
java version "1.8.0_45"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_45-b15)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 25.45-b02, mixed mode, sharing)


----------



## HerronScott

lpwcomp said:


> That's assuming that Winzip is installed and still authorized for use. This is not necessarily true. Winzip is not free. Once the trial period is done, you have to purchase a license.


You can unzip (and zip) a file with Windows built-in Compressed (zipped) Folders feature without WinZip (Right-click on a zip file and select Extract All). It's been a standard feature of Windows since XP.

Scott


----------



## justen_m

moyekj said:


> v2.0f test version posted:
> *CHANGES*
> 
> Added generic ffmpeg mobile device encoding profiles good for 3 different resolutions and bitrates: *ff_mobile_1080p ff_mobile_720p ff_mobile_480p*
> Removed several dated encoding profiles: *ff_droid ff_evo ff_ipad ff_iphone ff_ipod_high_res ff_ipod_low_res ff_tivo_hd ff_tivo_sd hb_tivo_hd hb_tivo_sd*


I see the new encoding profiles you Added, but I also still saw the encoding profiles you Removed. I unzipped v2.0f in the same directory my previous installs were in. I had to manually remove the old encodings. Actually, I just nuked the encode directory and unzipped again.



> *FIXES*
> 
> Save kmttg messages to log file now properly saves line break formatting.
> Fixed error when removing a file from FILES table.


The first is fixed. Don't know what the second is.

Other general comments... these were observed with v2.0e on Linux.

When using ProjectX for QS Fix and/or Ad Cut, the subsequent ffmpeg remux doesn't specify a '-thread count', so it only uses a single thread. For encode, it specifies '-threads X', where X is the value set in the configure menu for encoding cpu cores. Intentional or oversight?

When using ccextractor after QS Fix and/or Ad Cut with ProjectX, it fails, obviously, as ProjectX doesn't support captions, which the kmttg documents in the balloon help. Could the ccextractor option be moved in the workflow to let it run optionally between decrypt and QS Fix. A method to re-arrange the workflow would be nice, or even manually re-arrange the job queue. Obviously, if the immediate post-decrypt, pre-QSFix/AdCut .mpg is still around ccextractor can be run manually, but it is a non-automated step.

With ProjectX, Ad Cut will demux/cut the mpg, producing a .ac3 and .m2v output. The workflow then uses ffmpeg to remux this to a .mpg.qsfix which gets renamed to _cut.mpg. Encode, if enabled, will take the _cut.mpg and run it through ffmpeg to convert to, say, an .mp4. Isn't the intermediary remux unnecessary? Encode could simply take the .m2v and .ac3 and produce an .mp4.


----------



## moyekj

brendag4 said:


> I would think that I would have Java installed because I did get the program running the first time. But maybe I need to reinstall it
> 
> I didn't have it in C:\, so I moved it there. I did it wrong and got " 'C:\Program' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file" I didn't realize what I had copied was the zipped version. I unzipped it. The screen flashed and beeped as before, giving no error message. When I did the java -jar command I got "Auto Transfers Loop in GUI enabled"
> 
> for reference
> 
> c:\kmttg>"kmttg.jar"
> '"kmttg.jar"' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
> operable program or batch file.
> 
> c:\kmttg>"kmttg.jar" (screen flashed and beeped here, no error message, without quotes same result)
> 
> c:\kmttg>java -jar kmttg.jar
> 
> Auto Transfers Loop in GUI enabled
> 
> c:\kmttg>


 Sounds like .kmttg_settings file may be corrupted is the only thing I can think of, so try removing it. Remove the file at:
c:\Users\<your user name>\.kmttg_settings
(Obviously replace <your user name> appropriately)


----------



## moyekj

justen_m said:


> When using ProjectX for QS Fix and/or Ad Cut, the subsequent ffmpeg remux doesn't specify a '-thread count', so it only uses a single thread. For encode, it specifies '-threads X', where X is the value set in the configure menu for encoding cpu cores. Intentional or oversight?


 It's just a remux, so threads won't help you.



> When using ccextractor after QS Fix and/or Ad Cut with ProjectX, it fails, obviously, as ProjectX doesn't support captions, which the kmttg documents in the balloon help. Could the ccextractor option be moved in the workflow to let it run optionally between decrypt and QS Fix. A method to re-arrange the workflow would be nice, or even manually re-arrange the job queue. Obviously, if the immediate post-decrypt, pre-QSFix/AdCut .mpg is still around ccextractor can be run manually, but it is a non-automated step.


 Re-arranging job priorities is not possible with the current code and would be a nightmare for me to try and allow. If captions and qsfix are important to you then Windows platform with VideoRedo is the optimal solution as ProjectX is not a reliable substitute for qsfix step and commercial cutting and kills captions.



> With ProjectX, Ad Cut will demux/cut the mpg, producing a .ac3 and .m2v output. The workflow then uses ffmpeg to remux this to a .mpg.qsfix which gets renamed to _cut.mpg. Encode, if enabled, will take the _cut.mpg and run it through ffmpeg to convert to, say, an .mp4. Isn't the intermediary remux unnecessary? Encode could simply take the .m2v and .ac3 and produce an .mp4.


 Yes, with additional logic it could be optimized further, but a remux is pretty quick so not really a big time savings.


----------



## lpwcomp

HerronScott said:


> You can unzip (and zip) a file with Windows built-in Compressed (zipped) Folders feature without WinZip (Right-click on a zip file and select Extract All). It's been a standard feature of Windows since XP.
> 
> Scott


 I went straight from Win2K to Win 8. Should not have assumed anything.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Sounds like .kmttg_settings file may be corrupted is the only thing I can think of, so try removing it. Remove the file at:
> c:\Users\<your user name>\.kmttg_settings
> (Obviously replace <your user name> appropriately)


Also sounds like there is also a problem with his Java install or at least the file type associations.


----------



## philhu

moyekj said:


> v2.0f test version posted:
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/test_2.0a/kmttg_v2.0f.zip/download
> 
> Release notes:
> *CHANGES*
> 
> Added generic ffmpeg mobile device encoding profiles good for 3 different resolutions and bitrates: *ff_mobile_1080p ff_mobile_720p ff_mobile_480p*
> Removed several dated encoding profiles: *ff_droid ff_evo ff_ipad ff_iphone ff_ipod_high_res ff_ipod_low_res ff_tivo_hd ff_tivo_sd hb_tivo_hd hb_tivo_sd*
> *FIXES*
> 
> Save kmttg messages to log file now properly saves line break formatting.
> Fixed error when removing a file from FILES table.


Why did you remove hb_tivo_hd hb_tivo_sd?

These 2 and hb_television are the only 2 I can use to not introduce audio lag out of sync issues. Do you have an alternative to try?


----------



## moyekj

philhu said:


> Why did you remove hb_tivo_hd hb_tivo_sd?
> 
> These 2 and hb_television are the only 2 I can use to not introduce audio lag out of sync issues. Do you have an alternative to try?


 The hb_tivo_hd_crf and and hb_tivo_sd_crf I think are better alternatives using crf instead of hard-coded bit rates. Same for the removed ff_tivo_hd and ff_tivo_sd profiles.


----------



## brendag4

moyekj said:


> Sounds like .kmttg_settings file may be corrupted is the only thing I can think of, so try removing it. Remove the file at:
> c:\Users\<your user name>\.kmttg_settings
> (Obviously replace <your user name> appropriately)


Doing this allowed the program to load. Thanks!

It said it did not have the needed tools. It is now downloading kmttg_win32_tools_v1.1f.zip

Have to go to the dentist now so be back later


----------



## philhu

moyekj said:


> The hb_tivo_hd_crf and and hb_tivo_sd_crf I think are better alternatives using crf instead of hard-coded bit rates. Same for the removed ff_tivo_hd and ff_tivo_sd profiles.


Ok. When I checked them, they created a file about 25% bigger with no appreciable quality increase


----------



## moyekj

brendag4 said:


> Doing this allowed the program to load. Thanks!


 With that fixed double-clicking on kmttg.jar (or setting up a desktop shortcut to kmttg.jar) should work fine now too.


----------



## moyekj

philhu said:


> Ok. When I checked them, they created a file about 25% bigger with no appreciable quality increase


 The key to those is it should better adjust the bit rates to keep a constant quality factor rather than just hard-coding a fixed bit rate which may lead to certain scenes not having enough bit rate. i.e. It should result in better overall quality for many different kinds of inputs.


----------



## philhu

moyekj said:


> The key to those is it should better adjust the bit rates to keep a constant quality factor rather than just hard-coding a fixed bit rate which may lead to certain scenes not having enough bit rate. i.e. It should result in better overall quality for many different kinds of inputs.


Ok, I can still use the old ones if I save them and put them back, correct?


----------



## moyekj

philhu said:


> Ok, I can still use the old ones if I save them and put them back, correct?


 Yes. When using kmttg Help to update they won't get deleted since kmttg just unzips over the current installation.


----------



## justen_m

moyekj said:


> v2.0f test version posted


General feedback and bug(?) report. I installed this on Windows 10 Pro Insider Preview build 10162 -- it is my first time installing or using kmttg on any version of Windows.

First I installed Java, then I extracted kmttg to C:\Users\justen\kmttg, double clicked kmttg.jar, and it fired up, asked me if I wanted to download tools I didn't have installed, I clicked yes, and... whoa!!! It downloaded and installed all the exes for all the tools for me. Awesome compared to Linux, where I had to find, download, and compile most of them myself, install additional libraries my system didn't have, e.g. libx264, etc.

I clicked Refresh and got the Now Playing list for my Roamio Plus, clicked a few Shows, and everything worked: download(PS)->metadata->decrypt(tivodecode)->captions->encode(ffmpeg mp4)->AtomicParsley. No problems iff I used RPC to get NPL and Java for downloads. Transport streams also worked fine to fetch .TiVo files. Curl seems to not work.

*Unable to retrieve Now Play List using Curl.*
The NP List is retrieved fine if I have the 'Use RPC to get NPL when possible' checked. If I uncheck this box, I get the following error:


Spoiler



>> Getting Now Playing List from RP ...
F:\kmttg_v2.0f\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK
--insecure --cookie-jar C:\Users\justen\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie2143564536153966053.tmp --url https://192.168.0.115/TiVoConnect?C...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output C:\Users\justen\AppData\Local\Temp\NPL2166702503288928630.tmp
Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from RP
Exit code: 7
Check YOUR MAK & IP settings
curl: (7) couldn't connect to host


*Unable to transfer programs from TiVo to PC using Curl.
*Related to the above, I assume. If I don't have 'Use Java for downloads instead of curl' checked I get the following error:


Spoiler



>> DOWNLOADING F:\kmttg_v2.0f\Bizarre Foods Delicious Destinations - Jamaica (07_06_2015).TiVo ...
F:\kmttg_v2.0f\curl\curl.exe --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie sid=abc --cookie-jar C:\Users\justen\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie415244218024509128.tmp --url http://192.168.0.115:80/download/Bi...tinations.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=48905 --output "F:\kmttg_v2.0f\Bizarre Foods Delicious Destinations - Jamaica (07_06_2015).TiVo" 
Download failed to file: F:\kmttg_v2.0f\Bizarre Foods Delicious Destinations - Jamaica (07_06_2015).TiVo
Exit code: 7
curl: (7) couldn't connect to host
Bizarre Foods Delicious Destinations - Jamaica (07_06_2015).TiVo: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!


[edit] The TCF board software mangles the above cut and pastes. No matter what I do, it surrounds puts the url wrapper around the urls, even after I remove them, and it breaks up one '.tmp' extension to '.tm p'. Or maybe just my font?

Both of these things work fine on my Linux boxes. Problem with kmttg, curl, win 10?

[win10]
PS F:\kmttg_v2.0f> curl\curl.exe --version
curl 7.18.0 (i586-pc-mingw32msvc) libcurl/7.18.0 OpenSSL/0.9.7c zlib/1.2.3
Protocols: tftp ftp telnet dict ldap http file https ftps
Features: Largefile NTLM SSL libz

That version of curl looks quite a bit older than the one in my Linux distros. I doubt that matters, but in any case:

[ubuntu 15.04]
[email protected]:~⟫ curl --version
curl 7.38.0 (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu) libcurl/7.38.0 OpenSSL/1.0.1f zlib/1.2.8 libidn/1.28 librtmp/2.3
Protocols: dict file ftp ftps gopher http https imap imaps ldap ldaps pop3 pop3s rtmp rtsp smtp smtps telnet tftp 
Features: AsynchDNS IDN IPv6 Largefile GSS-API SPNEGO NTLM NTLM_WB SSL libz TLS-SRP


----------



## moyekj

justen_m, my guess is for your curl problem is that Firewall is preventing curl from connecting to your network. You can try the curl command printed in kmttg message window from a "cmd" terminal (substitute MAK for the actual 10 digit MAK) for testing purposes.

Note that there is really no need to use curl since kmttg defaults to Java downloads now anyway.


----------



## cherry ghost

In the ffmpeg encode profiles where "-level" is used, should the values be 3.1, 4.0, 4.1, etc., or does that not matter?


----------



## moyekj

I think for ffmpeg with or without the dot works. i.e. 3.1 and 31 are equivalent.


----------



## elprice7345

	Sorting is much improved! Thanks moyekj! One more sorting bug: If I click 3 times on a column in the TDL or NPL, on the 3rd click it sorts the date column. If I click a 4th time, it sorts the column I clicked on
	When I delete a show with folders off and then turn folders on, the deleted show is still in the table. If I turn folders back off the show is gone. Once I refresh the NPL, the problem disappears.



moyekj said:


> Save kmttg messages to log file now properly saves line break formatting.


The save messages to file option saves properly, but if you copy and paste selected text from the message box you get too many lines. For example the kmttg message reads:


> Collecting info for TiVo: Master Bedroom ...
> Done collecting info
> Network Connection initiated on: Master Bedroom


The copy and paste version reads:


> Collecting info for TiVo: Master Bedroom ...
> 
> Done collecting info
> 
> Network Connection initiated on: Master Bedroom


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> One more sorting bug: If I click 3 times on a column in the TDL or NPL, on the 3rd click it sorts the date column. If I click a 4th time, it sorts the column I clicked on


 It's not a bug. That is programmed specifically to behave that way. The 3rd click on a column is designed to remove sorting on that column and hence you should return to the default table sort which for NPL table is by descending date. Without programming that in a 3rd click on a column would do nothing to change sort making it useless.



> When I delete a show with folders off and then turn folders on, the deleted show is still in the table. If I turn folders back off the show is gone. Once I refresh the NPL, the problem disappears.


 OK thanks, will look into that.



> The save messages to file option saves properly, but if you copy and paste selected text from the message box you get too many lines. For example the kmttg message reads:


 Yes I know about that but nothing I can do about it. Note that the message pane is actually equivalent to a web page (in order to get colors since JavaFX textpane doesn't support mixed colors), so there is some special formatting in there. Just like when you copy/paste text from some web pages you get extra spaces in there - I've always wondered how to workaround the issue but haven't discovered solution to that problem. When saving to a file I have opportunity to strip out the extra formatting, but obviously for copy/paste I don't have control over that.


----------



## moyekj

It would be great if someone could take a crack at coming up with better default colors for default.css for kmttg 2.x since I'm so terrible at it.
Getting hex color values is pretty easy at sites such as:
http://www.colorpicker.com/
(just search "online color chooser" to get lots of others)

Then it's just a question of editing css/default.css and updating the .root color settings accordingly. Specifically the 1st 3 are the most important, with the last 2 being selection colors. It may well be that to really do it properly there needs to be more color settings for .root. There is a pretty comprehensive css reference for JavaFX here:
https://docs.oracle.com/javafx/2/api/javafx/scene/doc-files/cssref.html

Anyway, would appreciate some help if someone wants to give it a shot.

EDIT: Note that the message pane in kmttg is html as I described above, and there is no css that will affect it, so it will stay as white background no matter what. I could hard code a different background as part of code if necessary.


----------



## HerronScott

moyekj said:


> Yes I know about that but nothing I can do about it. Note that the message pane is actually equivalent to a web page (in order to get colors since JavaFX textpane doesn't support mixed colors), so there is some special formatting in there. Just like when you copy/paste text from some web pages you get extra spaces in there - I've always wondered how to workaround the issue but haven't discovered solution to that problem. When saving to a file I have opportunity to strip out the extra formatting, but obviously for copy/paste I don't have control over that.


If you are talking about what I think you are, select Paste Special and then select Text (versus HTML or Unicode Text).

Scott


----------



## justen_m

moyekj said:


> It's not a bug. That is programmed specifically to behave that way. The 3rd click on a column is designed to remove sorting on that column and hence you should return to the default table sort which for NPL table is by descending date. Without programming that in a 3rd click on a column would do nothing to change sort making it useless.


I think that is just unexpected behavior. In Windows and Linux, clicking on a column usually just toggles the sort from ascending to descending, or vice versa. 1st click ascending, 2nd click descending, 3rd click ascending, etc.


----------



## moyekj

HerronScott said:


> If you are talking about what I think you are, select Paste Special and then select Text (versus HTML or Unicode Text).
> 
> Scott


 How do you do Paste Special from Windows clipboard? I know how to do it in Microsoft Office but not generalized paste such as pasting to browser for TCF forum post.


----------



## moyekj

justen_m said:


> I think that is just unexpected behavior. In Windows and Linux, clicking on a column usually just toggles the sort from ascending to descending, or vice versa. 1st click ascending, 2nd click descending, 3rd click ascending, etc.


 For JavaFX the 3rd click means remove sorting, since the initial state of column is unsorted. So without programming in what I've done the 3rd click on a column would do nothing which would be annoying.


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> For JavaFX the 3rd click means remove sorting, since the initial state of column is unsorted. So without programming in what I've done the 3rd click on a column would do nothing which would be annoying.


I agree with @justen_m, the behavior is unexpected. If that's our best option, I can live with it. Just not what I expected.



> Yes I know about that but nothing I can do about it. Note that the message pane is actually equivalent to a web page (in order to get colors since JavaFX textpane doesn't support mixed colors), so there is some special formatting in there. Just like when you copy/paste text from some web pages you get extra spaces in there - I've always wondered how to workaround the issue but haven't discovered solution to that problem. When saving to a file I have opportunity to strip out the extra formatting, but obviously for copy/paste I don't have control over that.


I normally copy & paste text into Notepad++ and found the extra lines breaks annoying, but this morning I found an option in NP++ to remove empty lines, so I'm good with this issue as well.



> It would be great if someone could take a crack at coming up with better default colors for default.css for kmttg 2.x since I'm so terrible at it.


I'm not a UX guy myself, but I think the color schemes you've added since the 1st 2.0 version are much better. I've settled on blue.css and find it very useable.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Is there a kmttg backdoor code to change the IR Remote Address on the TiVo?


----------



## lpwcomp

CoxInPHX said:


> Is there a kmttg backdoor code to change the IR Remote Address on the TiVo?


Doubtful. Just use the kmttg or iOS/Android app remote to navigate to the system info page, then use the TiVo remote whose remote address is set to the proper value.


----------



## CoxInPHX

lpwcomp said:


> Doubtful. Just use the kmttg or iOS/Android app remote to navigate to the system info page, then use the TiVo remote whose remote address is set to the proper value.


I have a TiVo that is stuck on default 0 and will not change with an IR remote, so I was hoping for another option to try.


----------



## ThAbtO

CoxInPHX said:


> Is there a kmttg backdoor code to change the IR Remote Address on the TiVo?


That is only associated with a IR remote. KMTTG does not use the remote codes, instead remote commands are passed to the Tivo using the Network Remote Control option.


----------



## ThAbtO

CoxInPHX said:


> I have a TiVo that is stuck on default 0 and will not change with an IR remote, so I was hoping for another option to try.


If it is the Roamio Remote, it may be using RF. Press a button, is the light yellow or red?

If its red, its in IR mode and then you can change the Remote address.
If its yellow, then its in RF mode. Change it to IR mode by holding Tivo + C until the light flashes red.

Then its possible to change the address by holding Tivo + Pause then a number of 1-9.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Yes, I realize I need an IR remote or Roamio remote in IR mode, and know how to do it, I have tried four different remotes and it still will not change from "0"

I have never seen this before where it was stuck on "0"


----------



## ThAbtO

CoxInPHX said:


> Yes, I realize I need an IR remote or Roamio remote in IR mode, and know how to do it, I have tried four different remotes and it still will not change from "0"
> 
> I have never seen this before where it was stuck on "0"


The only place in the Tivo to change it is on the System Info screen.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Yes, I am on the System Info menu when attempting to change.


----------



## HarperVision

CoxInPHX said:


> Yes, I realize I need an IR remote or Roamio remote in IR mode, and know how to do it, I have tried four different remotes and it still will not change from "0" I have never seen this before where it was stuck on "0"


Have you tried rebooting the TiVo to see if it "un-stucks" it?


----------



## CoxInPHX

Yes, of course, next I am going to try removing all cables and rebooting by pulling the plug.


----------



## HarperVision

Ok just making sure of the obvious.


----------



## CoxInPHX

CoxInPHX said:


> Yes, of course, next I am going to try removing all cables and rebooting by pulling the plug.


Didn't work either 
hopefully the next SW release will fix it, I have a Premiere that is not recognized by the TiVo servers as having OnePass, hoping that new software will fix both these TiVos.


----------



## ggieseke

My Pro is set to 6 and my new basic is set to 7.


----------



## HerronScott

moyekj said:


> How do you do Paste Special from Windows clipboard? I know how to do it in Microsoft Office but not generalized paste such as pasting to browser for TCF forum post.


Sorry as the other elprice indicated I was thinking of pasting in a local editor and not directly to a browser.

Scott


----------



## L David Matheny

CoxInPHX said:


> Didn't work either
> hopefully the next SW release will fix it, I have a Premiere that is not recognized by the TiVo servers as having OnePass, hoping that new software will fix both these TiVos.


Can we assume that the TiVo does respond to remote commands in IR mode? You can move the cursor down the System Info screen using an IR remote set to a code other than zero, but the code on the screen doesn't change? Have you tried that with an older remote that can't even do RF mode?


----------



## elprice7345

Resume downloads is broken. kmttg recognizes the show's pause point, but continues to download from the beginning even when "Resume downloads" is checked and I've refreshed the NPL.

Also, the stdout/stderr viewer isn't working to view the job output while downloading files.


----------



## moyekj

Resume downloads works for me. For Java downloads there is no stdout/stderr to see which is why double clicking on a Java download does nothing.
When attempting resume are you seeing a percentage in the image column and a message "RESUMING DOWNLOAD WITH OFFSET=#"?


----------



## elprice7345

I see a % in the image column and I get the following message:


> American Pharoah: Finally the One
> Recorded Thu 07/09/2015 08:30 PM on 111=FS2, Duration=30 mins, PAUSE POINT: 78.5%, PAUSE POINT: 23 mins 30 secs, originalAirDate=2015-07-05
> >> CREATING K:\Download\American Pharoah Finally the One--2015-07-09-.mpg.txt ...
> https://192.168.15.119:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=3130457
> metadata job completed: 0:00:01
> ---DONE--- job=javametadata output=K:\Download\American Pharoah Finally the One--2015-07-09-.mpg.txt
> >> RESUMING DOWNLOAD/DECRYPT WITH OFFSET=559549826 TO K:\Download\American Pharoah Finally the One--2015-07-09-.mpg ...
> C:\Users\Public\Documents\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --no-verify --out "K:\Download\American Pharoah Finally the One--2015-07-09-.mpg" -
> K:\Download\American Pharoah Finally the One--2015-07-09-.mpg: size=649.90 MB elapsed=0:02:47 (32.65 Mbps)
> ---DONE--- job=jdownload_decrypt output=K:\Download\American Pharoah Finally the One--2015-07-09-.mpg


Not sure if this is related, but the download percentage is incorrect. See attached screen capture.


----------



## moyekj

In RPC mode all that is reported is a time offset, but a resume download needs a byte offset. So in this example 23.5 / 30 = 78% that is correct. However for rest to work properly the reported total file size needs to be accurate and assumption that size is distributed evenly across the video has to hold such that 78% of total reported byte size is the computed offset.

As a comparison turn off RPC NPL option and refresh NPL. This should give you the real/exact byte offset. Compare that to what you get with RPC option turned off and try resume downloads that way which may give some better clues as to what is going on. My guess is the reported total file size by TiVo is wrong for this recording so that the byte offset calculation doesn't work. Without RPC I'm guessing it should work.


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> In RPC mode all that is reported is a time offset, but a resume download needs a byte offset. So in this example 23.5 / 30 = 78% that is correct. However for rest to work properly the reported total file size needs to be accurate and assumption that size is distributed evenly across the video has to hold such that 78% of total reported byte size is the computed offset.
> 
> As a comparison turn off RPC NPL option and refresh NPL. This should give you the real/exact byte offset. Compare that to what you get with RPC option turned off and try resume downloads that way which may give some better clues as to what is going on. My guess is the reported total file size by TiVo is wrong for this recording so that the byte offset calculation doesn't work. Without RPC I'm guessing it should work.


I turned off the RPC NPL option and it worked fine. Thanks for the tip moyekj!

Resume downloads works fine most of the time with the RPC NPL option on, but not with the few files I happened to be testing with. Is there some way for me to correct this? I rebooted and that didn't have any effect.

In the old version of kmttg, RPC NPL was turned off when you turned on Resume Downloads. Given the issues I had should this option be turned off automatically in the new version when the user selects Resume Downloads?

I also assume the download percentage issue I noticed is related to this same problem?


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> Resume downloads works fine most of the time with the RPC NPL option on, but not with the few files I happened to be testing with. Is there some way for me to correct this? I rebooted and that didn't have any effect.


 TiVo is reporting wrong file size which is leading to the RPC resume download problem and the download % > 100. Nothing you and I can do about that.



> In the old version of kmttg, RPC NPL was turned off when you turned on Resume Downloads. Given the issues I had should this option be turned off automatically in the new version when the user selects Resume Downloads?


 Problem is after turning off you still need to manually refresh NPL again before things will start working, so it's not really a great solution, and then refreshing NPL is not as nice as compared to RPC listings. I think what I'll explore is getting the real byte offset by querying web server for individual show when RPC NPL option is turned on and a resume is requested, instead of estimating based on time offset as is currently being done.

EDIT: Scrap that idea, the web server extended show XML data for a show doesn't contain byte offset unfortunately, so no way of getting that information for individual shows without a full web query of all shows...

EDIT 2: Actually it does look like it's possible to query for just individual item by url using query of type:
TiVoConnect?Command=QueryItem&Url=(encoded URL here)


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345, OK obtaining ByteOffset via XML if it is missing turned out to be pretty easy to do, so 2.0g release now uses this method, which means no need to turn off RPC for NPL for resume downloads to work reliably.


----------



## moyekj

v2.0g test version released:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/test_2.0a/kmttg_v2.0g.zip/download

Release notes:
*ENHANCEMENTS*

Added *Partially Viewed* option to NPL table
 This allows filtering of NPL table to quickly get filtered list of partially viewed titles only.
 Useful especially for quickly getting shows for downloading in Resume Downloads mode.
NOTE: Only works for RPC capable TiVos and when "Use RPC for NPL when possible" option is enabled.

Byte offset needed for Resume Downloads is now obtained from TiVo web server XML instead of estimating it when obtaining My Shows in RPC mode.
*CHANGES*

"Use RPC for NPL when possible" option now defaults to on for a new kmttg installation.
Another update of default colors for default.css

*FIXES*

NPL table fix to not show deleted show entries in folder mode that were deleted in non folder mode.


----------



## LoraJ

Can you transfer from your PC to TiVo with this? I thought it could but now don't see an option.


----------



## elprice7345

> Byte offset needed for Resume Downloads is now obtained from TiVo web server XML instead of estimating it when obtaining My Shows in RPC mode.


Let me make sure I understand the change. When the RPC NPL option is turned on, it now gets the ByteOffset and the % partially viewed, so there is no need to refresh again after I toggle "Resume Downloads" on when I want to download a partially viewed show, since the information is already available in kmttg? I only need to toggle "Resume Downloads" on /off?

This worked for one of the shows I was testing with a couple of days ago, so it looks like your change worked.



> Added Partially Viewed option to NPL table


Very nice moyekj! This is great for a quick refresh after queuing up a show at a pause point. If I'm correct in my understanding on my 1st point, can you make the "Partially Viewed" check box work after a regular refresh? In other words, can it toggle on/off viewing only shows that have been partially watched based on info in the RPC NPL update?



> NPL table fix to not show deleted show entries in folder mode that were deleted in non folder mode.


Fixed


----------



## moyekj

The way things currently work, the ByteOffset is retrieved dynamically in RPC NPL mode only if it is missing. That means if you download a show in resume mode once the ByteOffset is retrieved for that show and then stored. But if you were to download same show in resume mode again perhaps after manually adjusting the pause point, it would not retrieve it again. Thinking about it some more, it's better to NOT save the ByteOffset at all and have it always be obtained on demand. That way there's no need to refresh NPL listings even if the pause point is manually adjusted after the NPL listings were obtained. i.e. Always dynamically retrieve current ByteOffset for a show downloaded in Resume Downloads mode so that refreshing NPL listings to update pause points is never necessary. In fact there's no reason to restrict that to RPC NPL listings only either.

EDIT: I guess after implementing this change the "Partially Viewed" filter is not really much use anymore.


----------



## moyekj

LoraJ said:


> Can you transfer from your PC to TiVo with this? I thought it could but now don't see an option.


 No, at least not directly. Recommend you use pyTivo program for that function. If you do have pyTivo setup kmttg can do pyTivo pushes for you.


----------



## HerronScott

LoraJ said:


> Can you transfer from your PC to TiVo with this? I thought it could but now don't see an option.


No, you should look at pyTivo or TiVo Desktop for transfers back to the TiVo.

Scott


----------



## ThAbtO

LoraJ said:


> Can you transfer from your PC to TiVo with this? I thought it could but now don't see an option.


Not really, but there is a Push option which borrows the function from PyTivo and basically its a PC-to-Tivo activated from the PC side.


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> The way things currently work, the ByteOffset is retrieved dynamically in RPC NPL mode only if it is missing. That means if you download a show in resume mode once the ByteOffset is retrieved for that show and then stored. But if you were to download same show in resume mode again perhaps after manually adjusting the pause point, it would not retrieve it again. Thinking about it some more, it's better to NOT save the ByteOffset at all and have it always be obtained on demand. That way there's no need to refresh NPL listings even if the pause point is manually adjusted after the NPL listings were obtained. i.e. Always dynamically retrieve current ByteOffset for a show downloaded in Resume Downloads mode so that refreshing NPL listings to update pause points is never necessary. In fact there's no reason to restrict that to RPC NPL listings only either.
> 
> EDIT: I guess after implementing this change the "Partially Viewed" filter is not really much use anymore.


I agree with all of the above. To resume downloads now, you need to have Java downloads on (there's no reason not to leave this on) and then check Resume Downloads. The download process will query to find the pause point and start the download there.

I like that you added the % pause point in the icon column. If you change the pause point on the TiVo, I presume the % pause point won't update until you refresh the NPL, even if kmttg has queried the ByteOffset when downloading a paused show?

There may be some value to having the "Partially Viewed" filter available if it works like I suggested - when selected, it only shows the partially viewed shows. There is a similar view on the TiVo that is helpful sometimes.


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> There may be some value to having the "Partially Viewed" filter available if it works like I suggested - when selected, it only shows the partially viewed shows. There is a similar view on the TiVo that is helpful sometimes.


 That's how it works now. I'll leave it since it provides a quick way of getting listing of recordings with pause points if you have a lot of shows but want to do a resume download. I need to clean it up some more to be able to handle large number of recordings with pause points which probably the current code will not work properly (too big of an RPC buffer if show count too high).


----------



## moyekj

v2.0h test version is now released:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/test_2.0a/kmttg_v2.0h.zip/download

Release notes:
*ENHANCEMENTS*

Byte offset needed for Resume Downloads is now always obtained dynamically from TiVo web server XML which means:
No longer necessary to refresh NPL listings to obtain updated pause points
This works regardless of whether or not you use RPC mode for NPL listings

*CHANGES*

Partially Viewed NPL table option now limits retrieved shows to 50 per query to handle large number of partially watched shows properly.
Bold text for tables.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> No longer necessary to refresh NPL listings to obtain updated pause points


Can this be added to the current version?


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Can this be added to the current version?


 I'd rather avoid it. What's wrong with using the latest test version? The latest 2.0x releases are getting pretty stable now.


----------



## moyekj

FYI, the RPC certificate of older versions expired today, so if you are seeing "certificate expired" errors you need to update to latest official version (v1.1p), or test version (v2.0x).


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> I'd rather avoid it. What's wrong with using the latest test version? The latest 2.0x releases are getting pretty stable now.


With 2.0, I would need to make significant updates, java, and some others, which I may not even have.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> With 2.0, I would need to make significant updates, java, and some others, which I may not even have.


java 8 runs on all major platforms, here's the compatibility page:
http://java.com/en/download/help/sysreq.xml
For Windows it even (unofficially) runs on deprecated Windows XP.


----------



## elprice7345

When I check the "Partially Viewed" box I expected kmttg to toggle the view between all shows in the NPL and only shows that are partially viewed, much like the "Show Folders" box does.

I have to check the "Partially Viewed" box and then click Refresh for anything to change. kmttg then shows me a filtered list of only partially watched shows. To see the entire NPL, I have to click Refresh again.

Can you change it so the behavior is more like the "Show Folders" box?


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> When I check the "Partially Viewed" box I expected kmttg to toggle the view between all shows in the NPL and only shows that are partially viewed, much like the "Show Folders" box does.
> 
> I have to check the "Partially Viewed" box and then click Refresh for anything to change. kmttg then shows me a filtered list of only partially watched shows. To see the entire NPL, I have to click Refresh again.
> 
> Can you change it so the behavior is more like the "Show Folders" box?


 That's because the "Show Folders" uses same/existing database just to present different views of the same data. For "Partially Viewed" case it's actually a different RPC call to collect the filtered show list (and you lose current unfiltered database), so I don't think it would be good to make the "Refresh" part automatic in case the option is enabled by mistake.


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> EDIT 2: Actually it does look like it's possible to query for just individual item by url using query of type:
> TiVoConnect?Command=QueryItem&Url=(encoded URL here)


Wait, this is sort of what I was asking for a while ago..

I would LOVE LOVE LOVE a way to manually refresh just the pause point info for a particular item.

Remember, I have a gazillion recordings on my Tivo, and go to download a bunch "from pause point" (to save the musical guest from a talk show for example). But since I wasn't at that point, I have to go there (on the Tivo), pause.. then refresh the whole list, download, check the download..

Being able to refresh just the pause point knowledge of a particular episode in kmttg's list would save TONS of time as I go one by one through particular episodes on the Tivo to decide if it's something I want to keep or not.


----------



## moyekj

With latest test version you no longer have to refresh table. When download starts with resume enabled it will always query the item for latest pause point now. Plus you now have option of listing only partially viewed titles which especially in your case will be a huge time saver since the RPC call does the filtering very efficiently.


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> That's because the "Show Folders" uses same/existing database just to present different views of the same data. For "Partially Viewed" case it's actually a different RPC call to collect the filtered show list (and you lose current unfiltered database), so I don't think it would be good to make the "Refresh" part automatic in case the option is enabled by mistake.


In a regular NPL refresh, kmttg is already getting the partially viewed % because it's showing in the icon column. Can the "Partially Viewed" box just filter the existing NPL using the viewed % >0%? There should be no need for another RPC call?


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> In a regular NPL refresh, kmttg is already getting the partially viewed % because it's showing in the icon column. Can the "Partially Viewed" box just filter the existing NPL using the viewed % >0%? There should be no need for another RPC call?


 Yes, but that only works if you have a full listing to begin with. The primary purpose of the "Partially Viewed" option is to have a way to quickly get refreshed listings of partially viewed titles. For someone with 500+ shows with only a small subset of partially viewed shows you can get the listings in fraction of the time you can having to wait for the full listings. But I understand your point if you already have full listings then a quick filter of that being displayed would be nice to have, then user can choose to hit Refresh to get updated filtered listings if desired.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> FYI, the RPC certificate of older versions expired today, so if you are seeing "certificate expired" errors you need to update to latest official version (v1.1p), or test version (v2.0x).


In the source code repository, what revision is the last release of v1.1p?


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> In the source code repository, what revision is the last release of v1.1p?


 I made a tar ball of the final v1.1 source:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/old_src/v1.1p_src.tar.gz/download
I think it's version 3376 in SVN.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> I made a tar ball of the final v1.1 source:
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/old_src/v1.1p_src.tar.gz/download
> I think it's version 3376 in SVN.


Thanks. That's what I needed. Using the tar ball rather than Eclipse's "Update to Revision" would have been a major PITA. It is indeed revision 3376.


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> In a regular NPL refresh, kmttg is already getting the partially viewed % because it's showing in the icon column. Can the "Partially Viewed" box just filter the existing NPL using the viewed % >0%? There should be no need for another RPC call?





moyekj said:


> Yes, but that only works if you have a full listing to begin with. The primary purpose of the "Partially Viewed" option is to have a way to quickly get refreshed listings of partially viewed titles. For someone with 500+ shows with only a small subset of partially viewed shows you can get the listings in fraction of the time you can having to wait for the full listings. But I understand your point if you already have full listings then a quick filter of that being displayed would be nice to have, then user can choose to hit Refresh to get updated filtered listings if desired.


Looking at this some more, it's a little confusing when Refresh is used with "Partially Viewed" option selected. Then toggling "Partially Viewed" option does nothing from that point forward unless one refreshes the table with the option turned off...


----------



## wuzznuubi

Main kmttg window doesn't seem to save my preferences like v1 did.
I'm used to (in v1) starting kmttg with my preferences and having them stick for each session.
v2 doesn't seem to honor (save) them between sessions.
I normally have the following checked and they're saved between seesions in v1.
[*X*] metadata [] decrypt [*X*] QS Fix [] rpc Delete [] Ad Detect [] Ad Cut [] captions [] encode [] custom [] push [*X*] Show Folders [] Partially Viewed

Everytime I start v2 it comes up with only [*X*] decrypt checked and I have to reselect my preferences.


----------



## caddyroger

I have kmttg v2.0h installed running windows 10 build 10166. I am having a problem using the auto transfer Some programs will not auto transfer. I tested out using Perry Mason and it started to download automatically and Lost Ship started automatically. I can download the programs manually. Last night I had Major Crime to auto transfer but it did not download. Tonight I had Ncis and Rizzoli & Isles and they did not download. They will not download using the auto transfer. Tried using curl, tivo transport stream and I unchecked the rpc check box.
what could be wrong.


----------



## moyekj

wuzznuubi said:


> Main kmttg window doesn't seem to save my preferences like v1 did.
> I'm used to (in v1) starting kmttg with my preferences and having them stick for each session.
> v2 doesn't seem to honor (save) them between sessions.
> I normally have the following checked and they're saved between seesions in v1.
> [*X*] metadata [] decrypt [*X*] QS Fix [] rpc Delete [] Ad Detect [] Ad Cut [] captions [] encode [] custom [] push [*X*] Show Folders [] Partially Viewed
> 
> Everytime I start v2 it comes up with only [*X*] decrypt checked and I have to reselect my preferences.


 I'm not seeing that problem. Preferences are being saved for me. After you quit kmttg if in Windows check file:
c:\Users\<username>\kmttg_settings_v2
(For Mac/Unix: ~/.kmttg_settings_v2)
The preferences in there should match up with what you had set right before closing. So check date on file and contents to see if it matches.


----------



## moyekj

caddyroger said:


> I have kmttg v2.0h installed running windows 10 build 10166. I am having a problem using the auto transfer Some programs will not auto transfer. I tested out using Perry Mason and it started to download automatically and Lost Ship started automatically. I can download the programs manually. Last night I had Major Crime to auto transfer but it did not download. Tonight I had Ncis and Rizzoli & Isles and they did not download. They will not download using the auto transfer. Tried using curl, tivo transport stream and I unchecked the rpc check box.
> what could be wrong.


 The auto.log.0 file should tell you exactly what is happening along with timestamps. Could be a permissions problem if you are not running service using your account (which you should be).


----------



## moyekj

v2.0i test version available:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/test_2.0a/kmttg_v2.0i.zip/download

Release Notes:
*ENHANCEMENTS*

Windows auto transfer service related commands now run as admin directly from kmttg, so no longer necessary to run the .bat files as administrator outside of kmttg.
*Partially Viewed* setting for NPL tables can be used to toggle between full and partially viewed listings if you used Refresh with option initially turned off. For case when you refreshed listings with option on then toggling the setting has no effect since full listings are not available in that case.
*CHANGES*

Added missing -threads option to ff_tivo_crf encoding profile.
Added *white.css *css profile for white backgrounds option.


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> *Partially Viewed* setting for NPL tables can be used to toggle between full and partially viewed listings if you used Refresh with option initially turned off. For case when you refreshed listings with option on then toggling the setting has no effect since full listings are not available in that case.


Very nice moyekj!

I don't have any more feedback on v2. One caveat about my testing, there are 2 large chunks of functionality that I don't use and therefore haven't tested - push and Auto Transfer functions.


----------



## caddyroger

moyekj said:


> The auto.log.0 file should tell you exactly what is happening along with timestamps. Could be a permissions problem if you are not running service using your account (which you should be).


This is how my permissions is setup I am guessing this what you mean.
this is last part of my auto log file. Only 2 of NCIS programs downloaded by the auto transfers setting.

2015_07_16_03:38:43 ERROR: Major Crimes - Personal Effects (07_13_2015).TiVo: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!
2015_07_16_03:38:45 >> DECRYPTING H:\\Major Crimes - Personal Effects (07_13_2015).TiVo ...
2015_07_16_03:38:45 C:\KMTTG\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --no-verify --out "D:\\Major Crimes - Personal Effects (07_13_2015).mpg" "H:\\Major Crimes - Personal Effects (07_13_2015).TiVo" 
2015_07_16_03:38:47 ERROR: tivodecode failed (exit code: 6 ) - check command: C:\KMTTG\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --no-verify --out "D:\\Major Crimes - Personal Effects (07_13_2015).mpg" "H:\\Major Crimes - Personal Effects (07_13_2015).TiVo" 
2015_07_16_03:38:47 ERROR: H:\\Major Crimes - Personal Effects (07_13_2015).TiVo: No such file or directory
2015_07_16_03:38:49 ERROR: source file not found: D:\\Major Crimes - Personal Effects (07_13_2015).mpg
2015_07_16_03:38:55 >> DOWNLOADING H:\\NCIS - Check (07_14_2015).TiVo ...
2015_07_16_03:38:55 http://192.168.1.15:80/download/NCIS.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=51555
2015_07_16_03:38:55 ERROR: http IO exception for: http://192.168.1.15:80/download/NCIS.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=51555
2015_07_16_03:38:55 ERROR: Server returned HTTP response code: 400 for URL: http://192.168.1.15:80/download/NCIS.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=51555
2015_07_16_03:38:57 ERROR: Download failed to file: H:\\NCIS - Check (07_14_2015).TiVo
2015_07_16_03:38:57 NOTE: NCIS - Check (07_14_2015).TiVo: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 5 seconds.
2015_07_16_03:39:03 >> DOWNLOADING H:\\NCIS - Check (07_14_2015).TiVo ...
2015_07_16_03:39:03 http://192.168.1.15:80/download/NCIS.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=51555
2015_07_16_03:39:03 ERROR: http IO exception for: http://192.168.1.15:80/download/NCIS.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=51555
2015_07_16_03:39:03 ERROR: Server returned HTTP response code: 400 for URL: http://192.168.1.15:80/download/NCIS.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=51555
2015_07_16_03:39:05 ERROR: Download failed to file: H:\\NCIS - Check (07_14_2015).TiVo
2015_07_16_03:39:05 ERROR: NCIS - Check (07_14_2015).TiVo: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!
2015_07_16_03:39:07 >> DECRYPTING H:\\NCIS - Check (07_14_2015).TiVo ...
2015_07_16_03:39:07 C:\KMTTG\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --no-verify --out "D:\\NCIS - Check (07_14_2015).mpg" "H:\\NCIS - Check (07_14_2015).TiVo" 
2015_07_16_03:39:09 ERROR: tivodecode failed (exit code: 6 ) - check command: C:\KMTTG\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --no-verify --out "D:\\NCIS - Check (07_14_2015).mpg" "H:\\NCIS - Check (07_14_2015).TiVo" 
2015_07_16_03:39:09 ERROR: H:\\NCIS - Check (07_14_2015).TiVo: No such file or directory
2015_07_16_03:39:11 ERROR: source file not found: D:\\NCIS - Check (07_14_2015).mpg
2015_07_16_03:39:17 >> DOWNLOADING H:\\Rizzoli and Isles - Misconduct Game (07_14_2015).TiVo ...
2015_07_16_03:39:17 http://192.168.1.15:80/download/Rizzoli & Isles.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=51552
2015_07_16_03:39:17 ERROR: http IO exception for: http://192.168.1.15:80/download/Rizzoli & Isles.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=51552
2015_07_16_03:39:17 ERROR: Server returned HTTP response code: 400 for URL: http://192.168.1.15:80/download/Rizzoli & Isles.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=51552
2015_07_16_03:39:19 ERROR: Download failed to file: H:\\Rizzoli and Isles - Misconduct Game (07_14_2015).TiVo
2015_07_16_03:39:19 NOTE: Rizzoli and Isles - Misconduct Game (07_14_2015).TiVo: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 5 seconds.
2015_07_16_03:39:25 >> DOWNLOADING H:\\Rizzoli and Isles - Misconduct Game (07_14_2015).TiVo ...
2015_07_16_03:39:25 http://192.168.1.15:80/download/Rizzoli & Isles.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=51552
2015_07_16_03:39:25 ERROR: http IO exception for: http://192.168.1.15:80/download/Rizzoli & Isles.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=51552
2015_07_16_03:39:25 ERROR: Server returned HTTP response code: 400 for URL: http://192.168.1.15:80/download/Rizzoli & Isles.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=51552
2015_07_16_03:39:27 ERROR: Download failed to file: H:\\Rizzoli and Isles - Misconduct Game (07_14_2015).TiVo
2015_07_16_03:39:27 ERROR: Rizzoli and Isles - Misconduct Game (07_14_2015).TiVo: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!
2015_07_16_03:39:29 >> DECRYPTING H:\\Rizzoli and Isles - Misconduct Game (07_14_2015).TiVo ...
2015_07_16_03:39:29 C:\KMTTG\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --no-verify --out "D:\\Rizzoli and Isles - Misconduct Game (07_14_2015).mpg" "H:\\Rizzoli and Isles - Misconduct Game (07_14_2015).TiVo" 
2015_07_16_03:39:31 ERROR: tivodecode failed (exit code: 6 ) - check command: C:\KMTTG\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --no-verify --out "D:\\Rizzoli and Isles - Misconduct Game (07_14_2015).mpg" "H:\\Rizzoli and Isles - Misconduct Game (07_14_2015).TiVo" 
2015_07_16_03:39:31 ERROR: H:\\Rizzoli and Isles - Misconduct Game (07_14_2015).TiVo: No such file or directory
2015_07_16_03:39:33 ERROR: source file not found: D:\\Rizzoli and Isles - Misconduct Game (07_14_2015).mpg
2015_07_16_03:39:33 
'CADDY' PROCESSING SLEEPING 5 mins ...
2015_07_16_03:44:36 >> Getting Now Playing List from CADDY ...
2015_07_16_03:44:36 https://192.168.1.15/TiVoConnect?Co...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0
2015_07_16_03:44:38 NOTE: NPL job completed: 0:00:02
2015_07_16_03:44:38 ---DONE--- job=javaplaylist tivo=CADDY


----------



## moyekj

Caddy, for "permissions" problem I'm talking about what account you are using to run the kmttg service. Read section of Wiki:
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/auto_transfers/

CONFIGURING ACCOUNT TO RUN KMTTG WINDOWS SERVICE

It needs to be setup to use same account you use to run kmttg GUI. You should also confirm that running auto transfers in GUI works fine (which I expect it will).


----------



## spamjam

I recently updated from 1.x to 2.0h (Windows 7 64, renamed 1.x to C:\kmttg.old and unzipped 2.0 into new C:\kmttg). Working fine.

But when I select "update kmttg..." it responds with "Can't determine installed and/or available versions". I've never had a problem with updates previously.


----------



## keenanSR

spamjam said:


> I recently updated from 1.x to 2.0h (Windows 7 64, renamed 1.x to C:\kmttg.old and unzipped 2.0 into new C:\kmttg). Working fine.
> 
> But when I select "update kmttg..." it responds with "Can't determine installed and/or available versions". I've never had a problem with updates previously.


I believe the "update" function has been disabled on the test versions.


----------



## moyekj

spamjam said:


> I recently updated from 1.x to 2.0h (Windows 7 64, renamed 1.x to C:\kmttg.old and unzipped 2.0 into new C:\kmttg). Working fine.
> 
> But when I select "update kmttg..." it responds with "Can't determine installed and/or available versions". I've never had a problem with updates previously.


 It normally should work, but sourceforge site is having issues today, so that's why it's not working. Though currently the official version is 1.x anyway, so an "update" in this case would mean reverting back to 1.x until I make 2.x the official version.


----------



## keenanSR

I must not have tried at the right times then as the few times I have it never worked, I had to do it manually, I just assumed it was because it was a test version. I'll have to try it again later I suppose.


----------



## murgatroyd

moyekj said:


> FYI, the RPC certificate of older versions expired today, so if you are seeing "certificate expired" errors you need to update to latest official version (v1.1p), or test version (v2.0x).





spamjam said:


> I recently updated from 1.x to 2.0h (Windows 7 64, renamed 1.x to C:\kmttg.old and unzipped 2.0 into new C:\kmttg). Working fine.
> 
> But when I select "update kmttg..." it responds with "Can't determine installed and/or available versions". I've never had a problem with updates previously.





moyekj said:


> It normally should work, but sourceforge site is having issues today, so that's why it's not working. Though currently the official version is 1.x anyway, so an "update" in this case would mean reverting back to 1.x until I make 2.x the official version.


I just came to ask about this. I'm on 1.1o, running Windows 8.1 with a TiVoHD.

The transfers seem to be taking place despite the expired certificate.

Should I upgrade to 1.1p manually? Is it worth it to go to 2.0 with my creaky old TiVo?


----------



## spamjam

moyekj said:


> It normally should work, but sourceforge site is having issues today, so that's why it's not working. Though currently the official version is 1.x anyway, so an "update" in this case would mean reverting back to 1.x until I make 2.x the official version.


Oh, that's right, I vaguely recall reading about that when you first introduced 2.0. Insert Emily Litella "Never mind" here.


----------



## plamumba

I see that this has come up in the past, but I'm not sure how it was resolved unless Tivo did some certificate update. I am getting the following error today when attempting to do anything but retrieving listings of programs:

Received fatal alert: certificate_expired
[sun.security.ssl.Alerts.getSSLException(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Alerts.getSSLException(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.recvAlert(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:186), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:148), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:601), com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:57), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]

Thanks as always for any information.


----------



## moyekj

plamumba said:


> I see that this has come up in the past, but I'm not sure how it was resolved unless Tivo did some certificate update. I am getting the following error today when attempting to do anything but retrieving listings of programs:
> 
> Received fatal alert: certificate_expired
> [sun.security.ssl.Alerts.getSSLException(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Alerts.getSSLException(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.recvAlert(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:186), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:148), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:601), com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:57), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]
> 
> Thanks as always for any information.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10564668#post10564668
(However note that sourceforge site is down today, so you won't be able to update kmttg until it's fixed).


----------



## wuzznuubi

moyekj said:


> I'm not seeing that problem. Preferences are being saved for me. After you quit kmttg if in Windows check file:
> c:\Users\<username>\kmttg_settings_v2
> (For Mac/Unix: ~/.kmttg_settings_v2)
> The preferences in there should match up with what you had set right before closing. So check date on file and contents to see if it matches.


Wierd, was posting this and launched kmttg v2 to get a screencap and now it works as it should, don't know what changed besides a reboot in between installing and now. I did copy and paste some settings from the old v1 config.ini file to the new v2 config.ini file and maybe kmttg v2 just had to process those and write out what it wanted. Here is what I was going to post. I do see it in the c:\users\<username>\kmttg_settings_v2 file, but when launching v2 it doesn't seem to be using those. I noticed from v1 install which I still have in a separate directory the c:\users\<username>\.kmttg_settings file (Notice the leading "." in the filename). Could this have something to do with my problem?

Here's the contents of the c:\users\<username>\kmttg_settings_v2 file;


Code:


# kmttg gui preferences file
<GUI_LOOP>
0
<metadata>
1
<decrypt>
0
<qsfix>
1
<twpdelete>
0
<rpcdelete>
0
<comskip>
0
<comcut>
0
<captions>
0
<encode>
0
<push>
0
<custom>
0
<encode_name>
ff_h264_high_rate
<toolTips>
1
<toolTipsDelay>
2
<toolTipsTimeout>
20
<slingBox>
0
<slingBox_perl>

<slingBox_dir>
C:\kmttg2
<slingBox_ip>

<slingBox_port>
5201
<slingBox_pass>

<slingBox_res>
1920x1080
<slingBox_vbw>
4000
<slingBox_type>
Slingbox 350/500
<slingBox_container>
mpegts
<jobMonitorFullPaths>
1
<width>
960
<height>
1050
<x>
0
<y>
0
<centerDivider>
0.3081632653061224
<bottomDivider>
0.22923076923076924
<tab_remote>
7
<tab>
PR4
<columnOrder>
PR4=ICON,SHOW,DATE,CHANNEL,DUR,SIZE,Mbps
FILES=FILE,SIZE,DIR
RO5=ICON,SHOW,DATE,CHANNEL,DUR,SIZE,Mbps
JOBS=STATUS,JOB,SOURCE,OUTPUT

<columnWidths>
PR4=80,390,80,80,80,80,80
FILES=80,80,80
RO5=80,236,80,80,80,80,80

<showFolders>
PR4=1
RO5=1

<rpc_tivo>
todo=PR4
sp=PR4
cancel=PR4
premiere=PR4
search=PR4
guide=PR4
stream=PR4
deleted=RO5
thumbs=PR4
rc=PR4
info=PR4

<rpc_includePast>
0

<rpc_search_max>
100

<rpc_search_type>
keywords
<rpc_search_includeFree>
0

<rpc_search_includePaid>
0

<rpc_search_includeVod>
0

<rpc_search_unavailable>
0

<rpc_recordOpt>
keepBehavior=fifo
startTimePadding=0
endTimePadding=0
anywhere=false

<rpc_spOpt>
showStatus=firstRunOnly
maxRecordings=25
keepBehavior=fifo
startTimePadding=0
endTimePadding=0

and here's what kmttg v2 looks like when launched (it's working now);


----------



## plamumba

Thanks for the help with this problem. My searching didn't get me to the place where you had answered this previously, and I apologize for that. I had thought an update might deal with it but was not able to get anything from Sourceforge because of their problems. I'll check back.


----------



## caddyroger

Rats Sourceforge is down. Need to find some help with a problem.


----------



## caddyroger

I wonder if this is the problem of sourceforce. Serial Fiber Cutter Strikes Again in California


----------



## jeff92k7

Is there somewhere we can download the latest KMTTG other than sourceforge? They've been down for the last two days with no ETA. I just realized that my KMTTG is giving expired certificate messages so I need to get this updated.


----------



## moyekj

jeff92k7 said:


> Is there somewhere we can download the latest KMTTG other than sourceforge? They've been down for the last two days with no ETA. I just realized that my KMTTG is giving expired certificate messages so I need to get this updated.


 Can't vouch for the security, etc. but you can get kmttg_v1.1p.zip from here if you can't wait for sourceforge to get back online:
http://downloads.ddigest.com/softwa...GZH3p&decode=2d65de9bddb1f051a12c7d2507db7a24

I downloaded the above to a linux box just now and unzipped and ran it and and didn't see anything unusual.


----------



## retiredqwest

Another place I can vouch for as I've downloaded lots of software from them with no ill effects.

http://www.videohelp.com/software/kmttg

They also have the old versions all the way back to 6j.......


----------



## ThAbtO

jeff92k7 said:


> Is there somewhere we can download the latest KMTTG other than sourceforge? They've been down for the last two days with no ETA. I just realized that my KMTTG is giving expired certificate messages so I need to get this updated.


What would you be looking for? I have just the v1.1p KMTTG.jar file (as well as older versions) available on Google.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_yRcBHnyFARb3BRczNZSnhlN3M/view?usp=sharing


----------



## innocentfreak

Anyone have the 2.0i version I can download since SF is still down?


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> Anyone have the 2.0i version I can download since SF is still down?


 Here's a snapshot of what I'm currently working with (2.0j which is 2.0i plus one fix to -b command line argument for batch mode run):
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEWWNMM3J2LXFtNjQ/view?usp=sharing


----------



## lpwcomp

Checked on SF status by trying to go to the pyTivo discussion page. Still can't get there but there is this tweet posted:


> SF.net Operations @sfnet_ops
> 
> #SourceForge directory, download and project summary pages are back online; dev services (SCM, uploads, ML's, project web) pending restoral


----------



## caddyroger

innocentfreak said:


> Anyone have the 2.0i version I can download since SF is still down?


I have it but I do not know to set it up for you to download it. The only way I know it to email it to you.


----------



## bicker

I just successfully downloaded from Sourceforge.


----------



## rgr

Just got 2.0j running under Ubuntu 15.04. As an fyi - looks like it needs Java 8, which is NOT installed by default in vivid.

My advanced search problems are back. Initial matches build quickly to 128 then no results. Attached screenshot shows options and results. Wondering if 20.5.2 had something to do with this? I've redone guided setup, and done the "clear program information & to do list" (which fixed the problem last time) and still no results. 

Any other ideas on what to check?


----------



## moyekj

rgr said:


> Just got 2.0j running under Ubuntu 15.04. As an fyi - looks like it needs Java 8, which is NOT installed by default in vivid.
> 
> My advanced search problems are back. Initial matches build quickly to 128 then no results. Attached screenshot shows options and results. Wondering if 20.5.2 had something to do with this? I've redone guided setup, and done the "clear program information & to do list" (which fixed the problem last time) and still no results.
> 
> Any other ideas on what to check?


 Running the search on my Roamio with 20.5.2 I get the same result - no shows. However, running using a Premiere with 20.4.7 I get lots of results. So yes something with 20.5.2 has changed or broken...


----------



## plamumba

I don't seem to get any results on either of my Premier machines.


----------



## rgr

moyekj said:


> Running the search on my Roamio with 20.5.2 I get the same result - no shows. However, running using a Premiere with 20.4.7 I get lots of results. So yes something with 20.5.2 has changed or broken...


Thanks for checking so quickly I can stop my tinkering.

Having no problems with 2.0j A couple questions:
1) is there additional functionality in 2 vs 1? Maybe I'm missing it or it's a function I don't use often enough to see.
2) is there a way to have the same gui style in 2 as is in 1? I've always preferred the simple look that's used in 1.

Great program - thanks so much!


----------



## moyekj

rgr said:


> Thanks for checking so quickly I can stop my tinkering.
> 
> Having no problems with 2.0j A couple questions:
> 1) is there additional functionality in 2 vs 1? Maybe I'm missing it or it's a function I don't use often enough to see.
> 2) is there a way to have the same gui style in 2 as is in 1? I've always preferred the simple look that's used in 1.
> 
> Great program - thanks so much!


1) Quite a lot of changes by now. The 2.0a release notes at bottom of readme.mkd file summarizes all changes since last 1.x release. Biggest GUI difference is the tree tables where you don't have to descend into folders and back out again.
http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/test_2.0a/readme.mkd/download
2) Under config-visual you can choose different "look and feel". white.css may get you closer to 1.x look.


----------



## plamumba

I should have said I am running 1.1p as that was what I found at videohelp.com.


----------



## elprice7345

@moyekg - one more small bug:

I start downloading shows
Select "Show Folders"
Expand the folder
The icon for the downloading show doesn't show as active, i.e., a green check mark or an hour glass. It shows as a regular inactive show.


----------



## moyekj

rgr said:


> Just got 2.0j running under Ubuntu 15.04. As an fyi - looks like it needs Java 8, which is NOT installed by default in vivid.
> 
> My advanced search problems are back. Initial matches build quickly to 128 then no results. Attached screenshot shows options and results. Wondering if 20.5.2 had something to do with this? I've redone guided setup, and done the "clear program information & to do list" (which fixed the problem last time) and still no results.
> 
> Any other ideas on what to check?





moyekj said:


> Running the search on my Roamio with 20.5.2 I get the same result - no shows. However, running using a Premiere with 20.4.7 I get lots of results. So yes something with 20.5.2 has changed or broken...


In 20.5.2 when I run a search using "offerSearch" RPC command and specify "levelOfDetail" parameter as medium or high, no matter what results are returned with levelOfDetail=low. In 20.4.7 and earlier it honors the levelOfDetail parameter. A high level of detail is needed for advanced search filtering. So that explains the problem - a bug with 20.5.2, but not sure if there is any workaround possible...


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> In 20.5.2 when I run a search using "offerSearch" RPC command and specify "levelOfDetail" parameter as medium or high, no matter what results are returned with levelOfDetail=low. In 20.4.7 and earlier it honors the levelOfDetail parameter. A high level of detail is needed for advanced search filtering. So that explains the problem - a bug with 20.5.2, but not sure if there is any workaround possible...


Found a workaround: Use "contentSearch" to get show details instead of "offerSearch" since it still honors "levelOfDetail".


----------



## moyekj

v2.0j test version with above advanced search workaround/fix:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEY1lQelB3TXNKYmc/view?usp=sharing


----------



## theking02

Tried out v2.0j, and tested Advanced Search for movies (my TiVo OTA has 20.5.2).

Seems to return just TYPE and and SHOW to the grid; no DATE, CHANNEL, or DUR. But better than returning a blank list, like v2.0i for 20.5.2!

Thanks for all your work on this; this is my first post to TCF, but I have been using kmttg since getting a TiVo a month ago. I had a ReplayTV a long time ago, and your program reminds me a lot of the venerable DVArchive.


----------



## moyekj

Yes, there's all kinds of problems due to offerSearch not working right... Sigh, looks to be a lengthy search for suitable workarounds.


----------



## plamumba

moyekj said:


> Yes, there's all kinds of problems due to offerSearch not working right... Sigh, looks to be a lengthy search for suitable workarounds.


Even if some stuff isn't working right at the moment, I don't know what I'd do without kmttg. Maybe dump my tivos.... It's one of the most useful programs I have.


----------



## ggieseke

I'll second that. :up:


----------



## moyekj

This has a better workaround to the adv search issue:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEWGR0bjZZcVczNGc/view?usp=sharing

Not ideal as resulting matches are very low on detail (for example no images or actor/producer information etc), but it's better than nothing and at least has channel and date information.


----------



## rgr

moyekj said:


> This has a better workaround to the adv search issue:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEWGR0bjZZcVczNGc/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Not ideal as resulting matches are very low on detail (for example no images or actor/producer information etc), but it's better than nothing and at least has channel and date information.


Tried using that and still not seeing any results returned. Can you give an example of a search that should be seeing results?


----------



## moyekj

rgr said:


> Tried using that and still not seeing any results returned. Can you give an example of a search that should be seeing results?


 I tried many including your 2014 movies search (with and without channel number filter) and they are working for me. For the one pictured in your post take out the channel number to see if you get results at all with that channel number.
If it's still failing for you let me know if you are getting "Initial Matches" and not "Matches".


----------



## rgr

moyekj said:


> I tried many including your 2014 movies search (with and without channel number filter) and they are working for me. For the one pictured in your post take out the channel number to see if you get results at all with that channel number.
> If it's still failing for you let me know if you are getting "Initial Matches" and not "Matches".


I just tried it again and am now getting results. I'm guessing the table on the tivo hadn't populated fully after the guided setup I did early today.


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> @moyekg - one more small bug:
> 
> I start downloading shows
> Select "Show Folders"
> Expand the folder
> The icon for the downloading show doesn't show as active, i.e., a green check mark or an hour glass. It shows as a regular inactive show.


 OK thanks. Tracked down problem and fixed this.


----------



## moyekj

Here's the latest test version update:

Works around the 20.5.2 bug with "offerSearch" by obtaining show details with an extra RPC call when needed.
Advanced Search listings now have full details.
Show Information dialog (bindkey i) for Search and Guide tables now has full show details again.

Expand tree in NPL table now refreshes job status images.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdETWY2emQtenRqVWs/view?usp=sharing

(SF website is STILL mostly non-functional so can't upload releases or check in source code, etc.)


----------



## rgr

moyekj said:


> Here's the latest test version update:
> 
> Works around the 20.5.2 bug with "offerSearch" by obtaining show details with an extra RPC call when needed.
> Advanced Search listings now have full details.
> Show Information dialog (bindkey i) for Search and Guide tables now has full show details again.
> 
> Expand tree in NPL table now refreshes job status images.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdETWY2emQtenRqVWs/view?usp=sharing
> 
> (SF website is STILL mostly non-functional so can't upload releases or check in source code, etc.)


Do you want feedback on these releases as they come out? If so here are some things I noticed:
1) the START JOBS button text on the metro_light.css is much larger than that on other css formats and throws the page a bit
2) when making a change to the configuration, I get an error message that the web/cache folder doesn't exist, then something forces the folders creation and the error stops
3) is there a way to close or not display the middle section that displays running jobs? In v1 I could move the borders and hide it, but can't get it completely hidden in v2. While that section is very useful, I don't used it all the time and would like to free up screen space to the display table

Thanks for the great program!


----------



## aaronwt

So what is the recommended solution for the "Fatal Alert: Certificate Expired" problem? I am running version 1.1o right now and it doesn't seem able to update to the next version. If I download version 1.1p from somewhere will that solve the problem? Or is there another solution?


----------



## ellinj

Just out of curiosity, what encoding setting are people using for the ipad? I had to reinstall kmttg and lost many of my settings. I tried the hb_ipad setting and the file size for a 1hr tv program is 2.5gb. Previously I was getting something half of that.


----------



## plamumba

aaronwt said:


> So what is the recommended solution for the "Fatal Alert: Certificate Expired" problem? I am running version 1.1o right now and it doesn't seem able to update to the next version. If I download version 1.1p from somewhere will that solve the problem? Or is there another solution?


I downloaded from videohelp.com, which seemed to have the latest version, and that fixed it.


----------



## aaronwt

plamumba said:


> I downloaded from videohelp.com, which seemed to have the latest version, and that fixed it.


Thanks! That fixed it! Now it's automatically transferring the shows again.


----------



## caddyroger

For every one information sourceforge is back up.


----------



## moyekj

caddyroger said:


> For every one information sourceforge is back up.


 It may look that way on the surface, but there are still a few things things broken at least on developer side, for example if you click on the "Code" button, and SVN is not working yet, hence Help->Update kmttg for example won't work still. Also new file uploads are not currently allowed either. Last I read SF blog on Saturday they mentioned something about mid week for that kind of stuff to be fixed.


----------



## caddyroger

moyekj said:


> It may look that way on the surface, but there are still a few things things broken at least on developer side, for example if you click on the "Code" button, and SVN is not working yet, hence Help->Update kmttg for example won't work still. Also new file uploads are not currently allowed either. Last I read SF blog on Saturday they mentioned something about mid week for that kind of stuff to be fixed.


I guess I took for granted since the link you provided me last Thursday bout the tivo permissions.


----------



## caddyroger

Ok I went to this site https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/auto_transfers/ and followed the steps as I under stood them. I have posted the the service. part of the web site error for http://192.168.1.10:80/download/NCIS.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=51555 
I also pasted part of the auto log.

2015_07_20_19:17:22 >> DOWNLOADING H:\\The Astronaut Wives Club - Flashpoint (07_16_2015).TiVo ...
2015_07_20_19:17:22 http://192.168.1.10:80/download/The+Astronaut+Wives+Club.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=53121
2015_07_20_19:17:22 ERROR: http IO exception for: http://192.168.1.10:80/download/The+Astronaut+Wives+Club.TiVo?Container=

%2FNowPlaying&id=53121
2015_07_20_19:17:22 ERROR: Server returned HTTP response code: 400 for URL: http://192.168.1.10:80/download/The+Astronaut+Wives

+Club.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=53121
2015_07_20_19:17:24 ERROR: Download failed to file: H:\\The Astronaut Wives Club - Flashpoint (07_16_2015).TiVo
2015_07_20_19:17:24 ERROR: The Astronaut Wives Club - Flashpoint (07_16_2015).TiVo: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!
2015_07_20_19:17:26 >> DECRYPTING H:\\The Astronaut Wives Club - Flashpoint (07_16_2015).TiVo ...
2015_07_20_19:17:26 "C:\KMTTG VERSION 2\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --no-verify --out "D:\\The Astronaut Wives Club - Flashpoint

(07_16_2015).mpg" "H:\\The Astronaut Wives Club - Flashpoint (07_16_2015).TiVo" 
2015_07_20_19:17:28 ERROR: tivodecode failed (exit code: 6 ) - check command: "C:\KMTTG VERSION 2\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --

no-verify --out "D:\\The Astronaut Wives Club - Flashpoint (07_16_2015).mpg" "H:\\The Astronaut Wives Club - Flashpoint (07_16_2015).TiVo" 
2015_07_20_19:17:28 ERROR: H:\\The Astronaut Wives Club - Flashpoint (07_16_2015).TiVo: No such file or directory
2015_07_20_19:17:30 ERROR: source file not found: D:\\The Astronaut Wives Club - Flashpoint (07_16_2015).mpg
2015_07_20_19:17:36 >> DOWNLOADING H:\\The Last Ship - Long Days Journey (07_19_2015).TiVo ...
2015_07_20_19:17:36 http://192.168.1.10:80/download/The+Last+Ship.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=52248
2015_07_20_19:17:36 ERROR: http IO exception for: http://192.168.1.10:80/download/The+Last+Ship.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=52248
2015_07_20_19:17:36 ERROR: Server returned HTTP response code: 400 for URL: http://192.168.1.10:80/download/The+Last+Ship.TiVo?Container=

%2FNowPlaying&id=52248
2015_07_20_19:17:38 ERROR: Download failed to file: H:\\The Last Ship - Long Days Journey (07_19_2015).TiVo
2015_07_20_19:17:38 NOTE: The Last Ship - Long Days Journey (07_19_2015).TiVo: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 10 seconds.
2015_07_20_19:17:48 >> DOWNLOADING H:\\The Last Ship - Long Days Journey (07_19_2015).TiVo ...
2015_07_20_19:17:48 http://192.168.1.10:80/download/The+Last+Ship.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=52248
2015_07_20_19:17:48 ERROR: http IO exception for: http://192.168.1.10:80/download/The+Last+Ship.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=52248
2015_07_20_19:17:48 ERROR: Server returned HTTP response code: 400 for URL: http://192.168.1.10:80/download/The+Last+Ship.TiVo?Container=

%2FNowPlaying&id=52248
2015_07_20_19:17:50 ERROR: Download failed to file: H:\\The Last Ship - Long Days Journey (07_19_2015).TiVo
2015_07_20_19:17:50 ERROR: The Last Ship - Long Days Journey (07_19_2015).TiVo: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!
2015_07_20_19:17:52 >> DECRYPTING H:\\The Last Ship - Long Days Journey (07_19_2015).TiVo ...
2015_07_20_19:17:52 "C:\KMTTG VERSION 2\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --no-verify --out "D:\\The Last Ship - Long Days Journey

(07_19_2015).mpg" "H:\\The Last Ship - Long Days Journey (07_19_2015).TiVo" 
2015_07_20_19:17:54 ERROR: tivodecode failed (exit code: 6 ) - check command: "C:\KMTTG VERSION 2\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --

no-verify --out "D:\\The Last Ship - Long Days Journey (07_19_2015).mpg" "H:\\The Last Ship - Long Days Journey (07_19_2015).TiVo" 
2015_07_20_19:17:55 ERROR: H:\\The Last Ship - Long Days Journey (07_19_2015).TiVo: No such file or directory
2015_07_20_19:17:57 ERROR: source file not found: D:\\The Last Ship - Long Days Journey (07_19_2015).mpg
2015_07_20_19:17:57 
'CADDY' PROCESSING SLEEPING 5 mins ...

I did down load 2 programs for the full and 2 partial programs. They 14 programs in all.
How do you do this "It needs to be setup to use same account you use to run kmttg GUI."


----------



## moyekj

caddyroger said:


> How do you do this "It needs to be setup to use same account you use to run kmttg GUI."


 I gave you the link and section to look at earlier:
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/auto_transfers/

CONFIGURING ACCOUNT TO RUN KMTTG WINDOWS SERVICE


Wiki said:


> By default the kmttg service will be setup to run using a generic administrator account. This may cause problems for certain setups such as if you have output files setup to go to network or external drives or you are using VideoRedo tasks. To avoid potential problems you should configure the kmttg service to run using the same login account you are using when running kmttg GUI. You can do that as follows:
> 
> Control Panel->Administrative Tools->Services
> Scroll down and find kmttg entry
> Right click on kmttg and stop service if it is running
> Right click on kmttg and select Properties
> Choose Log On tab
> Click on This account and type in a valid user account for this computer along with the password to go along with it.
> OK the form


----------



## caddyroger

I did that but it still not working. I guess I'll just stick to v1.1p because it works with out setting the service up


----------



## moyekj

caddyroger said:


> I did that but it still not working. I guess I'll just stick to v1.1p because it works with out setting the service up


 From kmttg GUI if you select Auto Transfers -> Run Once in GUI, does it work?


----------



## caddyroger

moyekj said:


> From kmttg GUI if you select Auto Transfers -> Run Once in GUI, does it work?


Yes it works with Run once in gui.


----------



## moyekj

caddyroger said:


> Yes it works with Run once in gui.


 So running the identical code works in GUI mode which means something in your service settings doesn't have permissions to write to your output directories. As a test you could set the output dirs in kmttg to c: drive to try and eliminate the permissions problem. It certainly seems to me the problem is in service mode you don't have permissions to write files to the output dirs you are specifying.


----------



## caddyroger

moyekj said:


> So running the identical code works in GUI mode which means something in your service settings doesn't have permissions to write to your output directories. As a test you could set the output dirs in kmttg to c: drive to try and eliminate the permissions problem. It certainly seems to me the problem is in service mode you don't have permissions to write files to the output dirs you are specifying.


With all of the versions 1 I did not have that problem. All I have to do was just extract kmttg install the tools, enter the mak. Then set up config pages. I never had to go to the service page of Microsoft. 
Version 1.1p does what I need it to do. Version 2 is nice I could change the colors to where it is easier for me to see. I'll keep trying every once in while to get version 2 to work.


----------



## moyekj

1 quick thing to try is disable "java downloads" so that curl is used to see if that makes any difference in service mode. If that works then that would be useful for me to know.


----------



## caddyroger

moyekj said:


> 1 quick thing to try is disable "java downloads" so that curl is used to see if that makes any difference in service mode. If that works then that would be useful for me to know.


I set up version 2 on another drive. I am going to try it. If this does not work I'll try using curl.


----------



## ajwees41

I tried kmttg and it said the security certificate was invalid fatal alert


----------



## ThAbtO

ajwees41 said:


> I tried kmttg and it said the security certificate was invalid fatal alert


What version of KMTTG?


----------



## moyekj

ajwees41 said:


> I tried kmttg and it said the security certificate was invalid fatal alert


You need to run v1.1p.


----------



## ajwees41

moyekj said:


> You need to run v1.1p.


thanks wouldn't let update within the old version


----------



## moyekj

ajwees41 said:


> thanks wouldn't let update within the old version


That's because Sourceforge has been down several days and still is not fully functional.


----------



## murgatroyd

moyekj said:


> You need to run v1.1p.


Just wanted to note that I _was_ able to download v1.1p from Sourceforge just now and install it manually. The dreaded 'certificate expired' problem is fixed. :up:

Thanks again for all the work you do on kmttg -- it is awesome.


----------



## caddyroger

moyekj said:


> 1 quick thing to try is disable "java downloads" so that curl is used to see if that makes any difference in service mode. If that works then that would be useful for me to know.


 I believe that I have found a fix for me so I can run kmttg version 2. I partion off a section of one of my hard drives and installed kmttgv2.oj. I set it up using curl instead of java. I have my drives set where the .tivo programs goes to one drive and .mpg programs goes to another drive.
I had 13 programs to down load. 13 went to the tivo drive but only 7 made it the mpg drive. That does not matter with me just as long I get one full download of the program.
I had one program that recorded tonight and it went to both drives the way it should.


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> I need some help testing version 2.0 of kmttg. Note that I intentionally have NOT made this version available via Help->Update kmttg menu as I'm not sure if it's ready for wide distribution yet, especially because of the Oracle Java 8 requirement.


I got 2.0i and successfully downloaded a show on Mac OS X 10.9.2 (I'm running an old version as my other partition has some problem and is read only).

MINOR MINOR problems..
it seemed to not remember that I wanted metadata and show folders on.. Though I tried deleting the 3 files and copying again from my old kmttg folder.. and couldn't repro that..

Any way to make it look vaguely more like a Mac app? The old kmttg kind of does. Especially make it have white background and not have 'rollover' on the buttons.

Turning on/off show folders is WAY WAY WAY FAST!!! Are you now caching both sets (grouped and not) or is Java somehow a zillion times faster on the same hardware?

I thought you said I could somehow refresh pause point of a selected show? After refreshing, a particular show was at 31%.. I have since watched more and it's about 2/3 of the way through (and I exited back to now playing on the tivo).

Mostly, seems way better..

Oh yeah, is there any way I can still enter a specific folder, instead of just opening the disclosure triangle to make the whole list bigger? or even open up that particular show folder in a new window?


----------



## ThAbtO

I was trying to download today's America's Got Talent, but KMTTG froze up on me twice in the same place. 
Decrypt got me:

tivodecode failed (exit code: 8 ) - check command: e:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --no-verify --out "I:\video\Americas Got Talent - 1014 - (RAW) - Best of Auditions 2015.07.22-20.00.mpg" "i:\video\jobs\Americas Got Talent - 1014 - (RAW) - Best of Auditions 2015.07.22-20.00.TiVo" 
read chunk head: Invalid argument
Encryption by QUALCOMM 

QSFix:

qsfix failed (exit code: 3 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo E:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "I:\video\Americas Got Talent - 1014 - (RAW) - Best of Auditions 2015.07.22-20.00.mpg" "I:\video\jobs\Americas Got Talent - 1014 - (RAW) - Best of Auditions 2015.07.22-20.00.mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\DOCUME~1\Thabto\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRDLock7544648550398898207.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video 
? Unable to open file/project: I:\video\Americas Got Talent - 1014 - (RAW) - Best of Auditions 2015.07.22-20.00.mpg

So I cannot tell where it froze up and resume.download.


----------



## ThAbtO

I was trying to download today's America's Got Talent, but KMTTG froze up on me twice in the same place. 
Decrypt got me:

tivodecode failed (exit code: 8 ) - check command: e:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --no-verify --out "I:\video\Americas Got Talent - 1014 - (RAW) - Best of Auditions 2015.07.22-20.00.mpg" "i:\video\jobs\Americas Got Talent - 1014 - (RAW) - Best of Auditions 2015.07.22-20.00.TiVo" 
read chunk head: Invalid argument
Encryption by QUALCOMM 

QSFix:

qsfix failed (exit code: 3 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo E:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "I:\video\Americas Got Talent - 1014 - (RAW) - Best of Auditions 2015.07.22-20.00.mpg" "I:\video\jobs\Americas Got Talent - 1014 - (RAW) - Best of Auditions 2015.07.22-20.00.mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\DOCUME~1\Thabto\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRDLock7544648550398898207.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video 
? Unable to open file/project: I:\video\Americas Got Talent - 1014 - (RAW) - Best of Auditions 2015.07.22-20.00.mpg

So I cannot tell where it froze up and resume.download.


----------



## elprice7345

Looks like Sourceforge is back online. I can access the kmttg web site and download files.


----------



## Mixis

I am unable to Download any of your programs from Sourceforge... any ideas ?
I dun run ad blockers BTW.


----------



## ajwees41

Mixis said:


> I am unable to Download any of your programs from Sourceforge... any ideas ?
> I dun run ad blockers BTW.


looks like its down again


----------



## ThAbtO

Anyone with V20.5.2 on a Roamio have any issues with KMTTG (IE: program freezing up/crash) in mid-transfer?

I have had it happen on v1.1p several times and had to force it to close.


----------



## jcthorne

ThAbtO said:


> Anyone with V20.5.2 on a Roamio have any issues with KMTTG (IE: program freezing up/crash) in mid-transfer?
> 
> I have had it happen on v1.1p several times and had to force it to close.


So far have not had any diffeculty with 20.5.2 and kmttg 2.0h


----------



## ThAbtO

jcthorne said:


> So far have not had any diffeculty with 20.5.2 and kmttg 2.0h


Ok, I just wanted to make sure that I alone has this issue.


----------



## innocentfreak

Would it be possible on the ToDo list to add to the right click menu, the option to fully modify the OnePass? Currently it only lists keep until, start and stop recording. 

Also would it possible to add the ability to cancel a OnePass in addition to just canceling the recording?


----------



## ThAbtO

innocentfreak said:


> Would it be possible on the ToDo list to add to the right click menu, the option to fully modify the OnePass? Currently it only lists keep until, start and stop recording.
> 
> Also would it possible to add the ability to cancel a OnePass in addition to just canceling the recording?


Have you tried highlighting the 1P and press Delete? The same for the recording in the MyShows list, once to stop recording, 2nd to delete the show.


----------



## innocentfreak

ThAbtO said:


> Have you tried highlighting the 1P and press Delete? The same for the recording in the MyShows list, once to stop recording, 2nd to delete the show.


On the ToDo list tab, you can't highlight the 1P, only the scheduled episode. Pressing delete only cancels the scheduled episode.

I know you can delete in the Season Pass manager, but sometimes I browse my ToDo list to look for shows that are still recording I no longer care about. It would be easier to cancel the pass from the ToDo tab rather than flipping to the Season Passes and searching for the pass there.


----------



## ThAbtO

For single/future records, yes delete works in the 2Do list, but if you want to remove a SP/1P then its the SP list.


----------



## innocentfreak

ThAbtO said:


> For single/future records, yes delete works in the 2Do list, but if you want to remove a SP/1P then its the SP list.


Which is why I am asking if Kevin can add this.


----------



## species8472jj

Hello - I was wondering if there is a setting to increase the size of the font in the software. I just got a new computer and it uses Windows 8.1.

My other applications' font seems fine, however KMTTG is super small.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## ThAbtO

species8472jj said:


> hello - i was wondering if there is a setting to increase the size of the font in the software. I just got a new computer and it uses windows 8.1.
> 
> My other applications' font seems fine, however kmttg is super small.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## waynomo

Is anybody having success with using "movieYear" for file naming?

For me all I get is a blank. Having the movie year would be a big help when naming for Plex.


----------



## mglutz

running beta version 2.0h on windows 8

1) I have 2 tivo's. When I refresh both NPLs I noticed that when completed both NPLs will have the table information updated. But for which ever tivo NPL was not active, the summary information will not be updated. It only gets updated when that table is active when the NPL completes.

2) You can't copy the NPL table into the windows copy/paste buffer

Thanks for all the hard work


----------



## ajwees41

is there a way to just use kmttg to off load the tivo just to back up for faster backup and not taking time to decrypt or encode? the tivo2go will not do more than 10 at a time for me


----------



## lpwcomp

ajwees41 said:


> is there a way to just use kmttg to off load the tivo just to back up for faster backup and not taking time to decrypt or encode? the tivo2go will not do more than 10 at a time for me


Don't check any of the options. It will just do the download to a .tivo file.


----------



## mattack

On 2.0i, if I delete the last item in a folder, obviously with Show Folders turned on, I get a Java exception.

java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: Array index out of range: 0
at java.util.Vector.get(Vector.java:748)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable$Tabentry.<init>(nplTable.java:238)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable.RemoveRow(nplTable.java:1100)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable.RemoveIds(nplTable.java:1281)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable.KeyPressed(nplTable.java:518)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable.access$200(nplTable.java:66)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable$2.handle(nplTable.java:182)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable$2.handle(nplTable.java:180)
at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler.dispatchBubblingEvent(CompositeEventHandler.java:86)
at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(EventHandlerManager.java:238)
at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(EventHandlerManager.java:191)
at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventDispatcher.dispatchBubblingEvent(CompositeEventDispatcher.java:59)
at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:58)
at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:56)
at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:56)
at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:56)
at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:56)
at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEventImpl(EventUtil.java:74)
at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEvent(EventUtil.java:54)
at javafx.event.Event.fireEvent(Event.java:198)
at javafx.scene.Scene$KeyHandler.process(Scene.java:3965)
at javafx.scene.Scene$KeyHandler.access$1800(Scene.java:3911)
at javafx.scene.Scene.impl_processKeyEvent(Scene.java:2040)
at javafx.scene.Scene$ScenePeerListener.keyEvent(Scene.java:2502)
at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$KeyEventNotification.run(GlassViewEventHandler.java:197)
at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$KeyEventNotification.run(GlassViewEventHandler.java:147)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler.lambda$handleKeyEvent$349(GlassViewEventHandler.java:228)
at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$$Lambda$555/759753247.get(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.QuantumToolkit.runWithoutRenderLock(QuantumToolkit.java:404)
at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler.handleKeyEvent(GlassViewEventHandler.java:227)
at com.sun.glass.ui.View.handleKeyEvent(View.java:546)
at com.sun.glass.ui.View.notifyKey(View.java:956)


----------



## waynomo

ajwees41 said:


> is there a way to just use kmttg to off load the tivo just to back up for faster backup and not taking time to decrypt or encode? the tivo2go will not do more than 10 at a time for me





lpwcomp said:


> Don't check any of the options. It will just do the download to a .tivo file.


I don't think that is correct. If I am reading aJwees41's post correctly I think he wants to check/select the option for "Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format" under the "Program Options" tab in the configure menu. This is the fastest way to download from TiVo to PC. However, if you use this option you cannot later decrypt, etc. However, if you need to you can always send back to TiVo and then download in regular mode. You may also be able to use DirectShow Dump to decrypt. (I am not sure about this.)


----------



## elprice7345

mattack said:


> On 2.0i, if I delete the last item in a folder, obviously with Show Folders turned on, I get a Java exception.


I get the same exception in 2.0j. The shows are deleted, but the exception appears.


----------



## mattack

Oh, I didn't realize I was one behind the latest. (If the check-for-update/update in 2.0* would work for this version, that'd be awesome.)

The issue seems to be that when I go down from 2 to 1, it doesn't un-folderize it to a single item (like 1.x does.)


----------



## lpwcomp

waynomo said:


> I don't think that is correct. If I am reading aJwees41's post correctly I think he wants to check/select the option for "Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format" under the "Program Options" tab in the configure menu. This is the fastest way to download from TiVo to PC. However, if you use this option you cannot later decrypt, etc. However, if you need to you can always send back to TiVo and then download in regular mode. You may also be able to use DirectShow Dump to decrypt. (I am not sure about this.)


I based my advice on the assumption that the main object was to avoid decryption and encoding. and get around the TTG limit.


----------



## mattack

lpwcomp said:


> I based my advice on the assumption that the main object was to avoid decryption and encoding. and get around the TTG limit.


Though in case of a glitchy recording, downloading in Transport Stream will still be truncated, right?

So IMHO, using that would then be bad, unless you're willing to sometimes not have the full recording.. (I quickly check if the downloaded recording is as long as I expect after I download, so of course I do let it decrypt.)


----------



## plamumba

I've not used the transport stream mode, but in my experience, glitchy recordings get truncated in any case, though sometimes I've been able to work around this a bit by playing the tivo past the glitch, then downloading the remaining part using the method for downloading at the pause point. (You have to download the beginning up to the glitch first, then probably save it under a different name. Or perhaps you can do both with the tivo paused beyond the glitch by switching the download method from starting at the beginning to starting after the pause point, saving each segment under a different name.)


----------



## lpwcomp

mattack said:


> Though in case of a glitchy recording, downloading in Transport Stream will still be truncated, right?


Not sure what your point is. It's going to be truncated either way.



mattack said:


> So IMHO, using that would then be bad, unless you're willing to sometimes not have the full recording.. (I quickly check if the downloaded recording is as long as I expect after I download, so of course I do let it decrypt.)


You do know that kmttg can do that for you, right?


----------



## mattack

lpwcomp said:


> Not sure what your point is. It's going to be truncated either way.


My point is -- IF YOU DON'T DECRYPT IT, YOU CAN'T TELL THAT THE RECORDING IS TRUNCATED.. So if you are downloading to save space on your Tivo, you have now LOST (part of) the recording.



lpwcomp said:


> You do know that kmttg can do that for you, right?


I know it has that feature, but I'm not sure if I trust it. Since we already know that (I think I'm saying this right) the Tivo web server isn't accurate about the file size (I think because it is going out of transport stream to a raw MPEG file), the download time isn't accurate.. (Seems to me it finishes when somewhere between 0-30 seconds are supposedly left.)

Basically, lets give an admittedly unlikely scenario that I really cared about the VERY VERY end of a recording. If it downloaded at 59:45 instead of 60:00, and kmttg effectively said "close enough", _if_ it can't actually get the right length, then I'd be annoyed.

...and if kmttg uses other tools to ask the true video length, they might not be right. e.g. I wrote a VLC bug (that supposedly is fixed in the current version, but they took out the audio playback for these types of files due to an infringement claim) where a bunch of recordings show the wrong time remaining (they often show up at about 6 minutes per 30 minutes of actual recording, e.g. an hour show shows up as if it's 12 minutes long.. it still plays properly, but I can't skip around easily due to the playback timer being off)..

and I'm paranoid kmttg could make those mistakes. I should probably play with it and manually verify it a few times, then I'd probably be comfortable with leaving it on.


----------



## waynomo

lpwcomp said:


> I based my advice on the assumption that the main object was to avoid decryption and encoding. and get around the TTG limit.


I was thinking that speed was part of that equation. I wanted to make sure he had the info.

Personally, the small time savings of downloading in TS mode doesn't offset the negatives.


----------



## lpwcomp

Since, with a few exceptions, I don't download anything from the TiVo unless I am going to edit it and encode it to h.264 mkv, I exercise my paranoia by never deleting anything from the TiVo until I at have a decrypted mpeg for which I have at least created a reviewed/adjusted .vprj file. I usually wait until the encode is done before I delete anything.


----------



## plamumba

I have been getting this error consistently with one of my two tivos, so that I cannot schedule or retrieve from it. I don't remember having this problem, at least not consistently, before I changed versions recently because of a security certificate error. I get the same error with v1.1p and v2.0j. I looked in this forum, but my search didn't yield anything. The IP addresses are static, or at least they are correct for the machine:

RemoteInit - (IP=172.21.1.4, port=1413): Connection reset
[java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.readFully(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:185), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:147), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:601), com.tivo.kmttg.gui.TableUtil$3backgroundRun.doInBackground(TableUtil.java:712), com.tivo.kmttg.gui.SwingWorker$1.call(SwingWorker.java:269), java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.run(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.gui.SwingWorker.run(SwingWorker.java:308), java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(Unknown Source), java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(Unknown Source), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]


----------



## NTGod

I have tried to use kmttg on a windows 10. I have reinstalled VideoRedo and TivoDesktop and KMTTG v1.1p. I am getting this error on the qsfix that I was not getting with the same settings on windows 8.1:

qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Tivo\kmttg_v1.1p\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\Tivo\kmttg_v1.1p\showname.TiVo" "C:\Tivo\kmttg_v1.1p\showname).ts.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\username\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock7882792712171658431.tmp /c:mpegts /v:mpeg2video /x:1920 /y:1080 
C:\Tivo\kmttg_v1.1p\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(131, 4) (null): The server threw an exception. 

Is there a know issue with KMTTG and windows 10?


----------



## plamumba

I rebooted the machine, and that seems to have corrected my problems.


----------



## jcthorne

kmttg is having strange behaviour this morning. I launch it and the icon shows up in my tray but no window. If I hover over the icon an image of the window appears but no main window comes up. Kmttg 2.0h on windows 7

This is really strange as I changed nothing on the pc since yesterday when it ran fine. Ideas?


----------



## jcthorne

Ok so I blew away my kmttg install, downloaded the latest 2.0j, installed the current java 8.0.51.

I double click kmttg.jar and a window pops up asking for confirmation, required tools not detected. Download and install them? I click yes, the window disappears and another pop up box comes up briefly says Confirmation, then disappears. No kmttg window, nothing else.

What is going on? Suggestions?


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> Ok so I blew away my kmttg install, downloaded the latest 2.0j, installed the current java 8.0.51.
> 
> I double click kmttg.jar and a window pops up asking for confirmation, required tools not detected. Download and install them? I click yes, the window disappears and another pop up box comes up briefly says Confirmation, then disappears. No kmttg window, nothing else.
> 
> What is going on? Suggestions?


 If using Windows remove c:\Users\<username>\kmttg_settings_v2, else remove ~/.kmttg_settings_v2.


----------



## moyekj

NTGod said:


> I have tried to use kmttg on a windows 10. I have reinstalled VideoRedo and TivoDesktop and KMTTG v1.1p. I am getting this error on the qsfix that I was not getting with the same settings on windows 8.1:
> 
> qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Tivo\kmttg_v1.1p\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\Tivo\kmttg_v1.1p\showname.TiVo" "C:\Tivo\kmttg_v1.1p\showname).ts.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\username\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock7882792712171658431.tmp /c:mpegts /v:mpeg2video /x:1920 /y:1080
> C:\Tivo\kmttg_v1.1p\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(131, 4) (null): The server threw an exception.
> 
> Is there a know issue with KMTTG and windows 10?


 You should run VRD GUI and check that qsfix works through the GUI. Windows 10 upgrade screws up TiVo Desktop, so you will likely need to uninstall and reinstall TiVo Desktop for VRD to be able to process .TiVo files properly. You only need partial TiVo Desktop install once you confirm .TiVo files can be played/edited with VRD.


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> If using Windows remove c:\Users\<username>\kmttg_settings_v2, else remove ~/.kmttg_settings_v2.


Thanks! That fixed it. Opened, downloaded components and let me reconfigure. Off and running. GREAT!


----------



## waynomo

waynomo said:


> Is anybody having success with using "movieYear" for file naming?
> 
> For me all I get is a blank. Having the movie year would be a big help when naming for Plex.


/bump

Anybody?


----------



## lpwcomp

waynomo said:


> /bump
> 
> Anybody?


Works for me. You do realize it has to be a movie in order for there to be a value, right?

Using the following template:



Code:


[mainTitle][".S" season]["E" episode]["." episodeTitle]["(" movieYear ")"]

I downloaded "Yojimbo" and got file names of the form:



Code:


Yojimbo(1961).xxx

This is using version 1.1p


----------



## waynomo

lpwcomp said:


> Works for me. You do realize it has to be a movie in order for there to be a value, right?
> 
> Using the following template:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [mainTitle][".S" season]["E" episode]["." episodeTitle]["(" movieYear ")"]
> 
> I downloaded "Yojimbo" and got file names of the form:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Yojimbo(1961).xxx
> 
> This is using version 1.1p


Thanks!

This is what I was originally using that didn't work:

[mainTitle] ([movieYear])

For the record ([year]) works with no problem. Of course it's not the info I need.

This works:

[mainTitle] "("[movieYear]")" but I'm using [mainTitle][" (" movieYear ")"]

The issue was lack of quotes around the parenthesis. I'm not sure why that makes a difference. I've inserted other characters and it hasn't caused a problem.

Anyway, this was a big learning experience. I realize that the info in quotes doesn't get inserted if the info isn't there when placed in the brackets. (I guess I should have read more of the documentation.)

Anyway looks like I'll be using something like this:

[mainTitle][/]["Season " season][/][mainTitle][" - " SeriesEpNumber][" - " episodeTitle][" (" movieYear ")"]

I'll probably do some more tweaking also.

I guess I never used parenthesis before as a character.

Thanks again!


----------



## species8472jj

I am running across this issue when I am trying to download a file that is already on my PC

Refreshing encoding profiles
NOTE: Renaming TiVo file to avoid overwrite: \\SERVER(2).TiVoVideos\Chopped - s00e00 - All-Stars Tournament Part 1.TiVo
Failed to create path: \\SERVER(2).TiVoVideos
source file not found: \\SERVER(2).TiVoVideos\Chopped - s00e00 - All-Stars Tournament Part 1.TiVo

The directory should be \\SERVER\TiVoVideos\

It looks like the "(2)" is being appended in the wrong place (unless there is some configuration I have wrong).

Thank you.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> You should run VRD GUI and check that qsfix works through the GUI. Windows 10 upgrade screws up TiVo Desktop, so you will likely need to uninstall and reinstall TiVo Desktop for VRD to be able to process .TiVo files properly. You only need partial TiVo Desktop install once you confirm .TiVo files can be played/edited with VRD.


I can't put this in the wiki because I don't know how but I will describe the easiest way to fix this since I just went thru it on three computers using windows 10.

You upgraded to Win 10, Hurray, now you have to fix tivo files the easy way.

First make sure videoredo and anything else that might be playing with tivo files including media player and vlc and such are not running.

Click on start and type tivo, tivo desktop will come up in the top of the search results (mine is 2.8.3, is there any newer version?), right click on it and click uninstall.

Don't worry, it won't uninstall it right away, it will take you to the add remove dialog box where you scroll down the menu and find tivo desktop and right click on it and hit repair (instead of uninstall)

It will run thru the repair process and if you don't have quicktime (I don't) it will tell you that you need to upgrade...you don't so hit skip.

Now you should see an error message that says you need to reenter you media access key. This is found on any of your tivos in the menus. If you don't know how to find it, google is your friend, but its easy to find. Input it and then it will tell you that tivo desktop needs to restart. Go ahead and let it and you should be able to again open and play tivo files with various programs including videoredo. Hurray.

** Note that you do not need to restart your computer to get this to work, but if you are having problems, restart is always a good thing to do....

"Have you tried turning it off and on again" The IT Crowd.

Now if you hate tivo desktop itself, you might need to remove it from automatic startup. There are several ways to do this that I'm not going to go into because I did it 2 different ways and I'm sure there are more out there but that you can lookup also.

So far everything appears to work fine with Win 10...So Far.


----------



## dougdingle

Just downloaded and started playing with this, and it does a nice job with my Roamio Plus, but on my newer Series 3 and older Series 3 OLED boxes, it does not allow for file deletion of current shows nor permanent deletion of deleted programs. The "Delete" button is greyed out for both devices.

Is that normal?


----------



## ThAbtO

dougdingle said:


> Just downloaded and started playing with this, and it does a nice job with my Roamio Plus, but on my newer Series 3 and older Series 3 OLED boxes, it does not allow for file deletion of current shows nor permanent deletion of deleted programs. The "Delete" button is greyed out for both devices.
> 
> Is that normal?


Yes, Only Premiere and Roamio has remote delete capability.


----------



## sheshechic

kmttg keeps crashing and takes my pc with it. The first time it did resulted in my upgrading kmttg, and java (both 32 & 64). I've reinstalled twice now because I accidentally installed into the wrong folder the first time. Each crash has begun with kmttg refusing to close, which then crashes my browser and then the entire pc. What is different after the latest install is that the window now goes black, also, no error was reported prior with these recent failures.

I am running Windows 7 Pro, and Tivo desktop was uninstalled a long time ago. Until yesterday, I hadn't downloaded in sometime, but it was working fine. I intend to cut the cord this week and need to transfer my recordings from a Roamio and Premiere before they're replaced. Help please, before I lose my mind. I'm not very experienced with the program, it worked and that was enough. I googled in the past when I had problems which is how tivo desktop got removed. I've googled this time and I can't troubleshoot any further.


----------



## wkearney99

sheshechic said:


> kmttg keeps crashing and takes my pc with it. The first time it did resulted in my upgrading kmttg, and java (both 32 & 64). I've reinstalled twice now because I accidentally installed into the wrong folder the first time. Each crash has begun with kmttg refusing to close, which then crashes my browser and then the entire pc. What is different after the latest install is that the window now goes black, also, no error was reported prior with these recent failures.


Java programs don't typically put enough of a load on the OS to cause what you describe. I'd have to wonder if there's not some other issue with the machine that's causing it to have task management problems. Did your PC come with any kind of diagnostics (dell and others typical include some)? If so, run the memory tests.


----------



## sheshechic

wkearney99 said:


> Java programs don't typically put enough of a load on the OS to cause what you describe. I'd have to wonder if there's not some other issue with the machine that's causing it to have task management problems. Did your PC come with any kind of diagnostics (dell and others typical include some)? If so, run the memory tests.


I believe it was the external hard drive I was trying to download to. I'm using a different one now and having no issues at all.


----------



## ThAbtO

sheshechic said:


> I believe it was the external hard drive I was trying to download to. I'm using a different one now and having no issues at all.


Same here, I have a SATA hard drive dock in a drive bay and it may be failing. Today, I tried another never used 2TB drive and it failed to finish formatting (about 5/6 hrs). Waiting on a new dock....


----------



## mattack

On 2.01i, if I have "Partially Viewed" checked, and try to refresh, it doesn't fully refresh everything.. it seems to refresh based on the # of items showing now..

So if I then try to start a transfer, I get a "URL not given" error.


----------



## ulinepro

I've got the newest version of Java installed for Windows, and have it set to launch as administrator -- but even through .jar files are set to open using Java, the kmttg.jar file doesn't do anything.

No window or GUI app launches. Any ideas?


----------



## elprice7345

mattack said:


> On 2.01i, if I have "Partially Viewed" checked, and try to refresh, it doesn't fully refresh everything.. it seems to refresh based on the # of items showing now..
> 
> So if I then try to start a transfer, I get a "URL not given" error.


See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10567006#post10567006


----------



## moyekj

ulinepro said:


> I've got the newest version of Java installed for Windows, and have it set to launch as administrator -- but even through .jar files are set to open using Java, the kmttg.jar file doesn't do anything.
> 
> No window or GUI app launches. Any ideas?


Open a cmd window and launch from there so you can see the error.


----------



## lpwcomp

ulinepro said:


> I've got the newest version of Java installed for Windows, and have it set to launch as administrator -- but even through .jar files are set to open using Java, the kmttg.jar file doesn't do anything.
> 
> No window or GUI app launches. Any ideas?


Open up a command prompt. cd to the directory in which kmttg is installed. enter "kmttg.jar" without the quotes. Report the results.


----------



## ulinepro

Nothing happens. Windows pops up a UAC window asking me if I want to run Java, I hit 'yes.' 

Then the command prompt just goes to a new line for text entry. No message, no error.


----------



## mattack

elprice7345 said:


> See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10567006#post10567006


I don't see how that really answers anything..

Either the refresh button should be disabled when partial is turned on, or it should refresh everything (but still only show partial when it's done).

Getting a URL error after refreshing is simply a (minor but confusing) bug.


----------



## rgr

Is 2.0j the latest beta(?) - I know moyekj posted it in response to incompatibilities introduced by 20.5.2 and was curious if there's been a version after that.


----------



## justen_m

rgr said:


> Is 2.0j the latest beta(?) - I know moyekj posted it in response to incompatibilities introduced by 20.5.2 and was curious if there's been a version after that.


I just checked after I upgraded from 2.0h to 2.0p (been on vacation for a month in wildernes). I think the fonts changed (linux). Of course my java upgraded to 1.8.0_51 (up from 48 IIRC). I haven't had a chance to test anything yet. Haven't tested with Win10 rtm yet either.
[edit] OOP! I mean I went to 2.0i. I accidentally downgraded from 2.0h to 1.1p, then back up to 2.0i, and now2.0 j, which isn't working for me (specifically, I can now only download the NP the old method, not RPC. Also, I can't use the remote commands for anything anymore. They all fail to get any info from my Roamio, which was also updated)... investigating that...


----------



## moyekj

rgr said:


> Is 2.0j the latest beta(?) - I know moyekj posted it in response to incompatibilities introduced by 20.5.2 and was curious if there's been a version after that.


I've been on vacation and still am, so no further activity since that one. Also delaying win 10 upgrade until I get home.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> On 2.01i, if I have "Partially Viewed" checked, and try to refresh, it doesn't fully refresh everything.. it seems to refresh based on the # of items showing now..
> 
> So if I then try to start a transfer, I get a "URL not given" error.


 Thanks for reporting. Fixed in next release which probably will be after Aug 10.


----------



## rgr

moyekj said:


> I've been on vacation and still am, so no further activity since that one. Also delaying win 10 upgrade until I get home.


Sounds good. I'd seen references here to 2.0p and 2.01j so thought I'd missed something, but they must be typos.

Have a great vacation!


----------



## moyekj

ulinepro said:


> Nothing happens. Windows pops up a UAC window asking me if I want to run Java, I hit 'yes.'
> 
> Then the command prompt just goes to a new line for text entry. No message, no error.


Try removing file:
c:/Users/username/.kmttg_settings
(replace username above with your actual Windows user name)


----------



## ACraigL

Hi,
After many, many years with a Series2, I finally made the leap to a Roamio unit. I plan on using KMTTG, and probably moreso now as a result of the upgrade.

Is it possible to have the TiVo wake/WOL the PC when it's done recording something, to auto-process the new shows? Apologies if this is a know answer -- I've been out of the TiVoCommunity loop for a while now. 

If not, I plan on a employing a scheduled task to wake the PC to check, but a push would certainly be better if at all possible.

Thanks!


----------



## ulinepro

moyekj said:


> Try removing file:
> c:/Users/username/.kmttg_settings
> (replace username above with your actual Windows user name)


That file does not exist.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Ok, just downloaded this program. Did the MAK it found my TiVo. Wasn't sure on what I needed to configure ( just downloading to watch on my PC,). so I left it as is, as not to screw it up totally before coming here.

I take it I need to configure something else?

thx

http IO exception for: http://192.168.0.12:80/download/Rookie Blue.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=2030044
Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.0.12:80/download/Rookie Blue.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=2030044
Download failed to file: C:\kmttg_v1.1p\Rookie Blue - Best Man (08_06_2015).TiVo
Rookie Blue - Best Man (08_06_2015).TiVo: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!

Edit to add: It seems to dl fine from my other premiere and Series 2 TiVo ok, doesn't like the Living room one, after trying about 4-5 shows all same as above.


----------



## moyekj

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Ok, just downloaded this program. Did the MAK it found my TiVo. Wasn't sure on what I needed to configure ( just downloading to watch on my PC,). so I left it as is, as not to screw it up totally before coming here.
> 
> I take it I need to configure something else?
> 
> thx
> 
> http IO exception for: http://192.168.0.12:80/download/Rookie Blue.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=2030044
> Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.0.12:80/download/Rookie Blue.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=2030044
> Download failed to file: C:\kmttg_v1.1p\Rookie Blue - Best Man (08_06_2015).TiVo
> Rookie Blue - Best Man (08_06_2015).TiVo: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!
> 
> Edit to add: It seems to dl fine from my other premiere and Series 2 TiVo ok, doesn't like the Living room one, after trying about 4-5 shows all same as above.


 Reboot TiVo that's not working.


----------



## nyjklein

Should kmttg be able to copy wishlists that are saved from one TiVo to another? I can copy season passes but when I try to copy a wishlist I get this error:

RPC error response:
{
"code": "internalError",
"debug": "",
"text": "0x30001",
"type": "error"
}

P.S. this is with 2.0i if it matters. Can't recall if I ever tried this with V1.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## moyekj

nyjklein said:


> Should kmttg be able to copy wishlists that are saved from one TiVo to another? I can copy season passes but when I try to copy a wishlist I get this error:
> 
> RPC error response:
> {
> "code": "internalError",
> "debug": "",
> "text": "0x30001",
> "type": "error"
> }
> 
> P.S. this is with 2.0i if it matters. Can't recall if I ever tried this with V1.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff


 It used to work with simple wishlists, but looks like 20.5.2 broke it among some other things that I've already worked around.


----------



## plamumba

I am being lazy and haven't looked to see whether this has been brought up before. I am running v2.0j and v1.1p.

I notice that if I have two entries -- shows -- with the same name, they are not both displayed though they are on my tivos. This happens when a program is split because of a power outage or something of that sort. I assume the program listing uses the title as something like a key field with duplicates disallowed.

As a suggestion for program behavior, I would find it convenient to have a single top level field for selecting a particular tivo rather than having a selection for each tab. Another way to achieve the same result I suppose would be for the default selection to be preloaded with the last tivo selected. I think maybe this only comes up on the tabs under the "Remote" tab.

Thanks for all of your work on this program. I use it constantly.


----------



## wuzznuubi

moyekj said:


> Yes, if it becomes huge it will slow parsing down and increase memory use (since the whole file is cached in memory for speed purposes), so you clearing out old entries regularly is good practice.
> No, there's no sorting done - kmttg simply appends as it goes, so old entries will always be 1st unless you are sorting the file yourself, so generally clearing older entries is just a matter of clearing from start of file.


Is there a size limit (bytes or lines) to the auto.history file?
I've been using v2 exclusively on Win7 since it was released and keeping it updated. I installed it in it's own directory and still have v1 in another directory. I just noticed that for the last month (since I installed v2) that the auto.history file has not been updated. I had copied it from the kmttg v1 directory to the kmttg v2 diretory after I installed v2. Only diffs I noticed was the v2 directory had an auto.ini file with entries and the v1 directory auto.ini file was blank, so I copied the v1 auto.ini file to the v2 directory and trimmed the auto.history file in the v2 directory (deleted some entries in it). Was 1468 lines at 80.0 KB before trimming. Now at 1291 lines at 69.3 KB and is working.


----------



## moyekj

wuzznuubi said:


> Is there a size limit (bytes or lines) to the auto.history file?


 No. But if it gets too big you will see performance issues.


----------



## mattack

I admit this isn't really a kmttg question, but kmttg users/the author are likely most likely to have noticed this.

Has something changed on the *tivo end* regarding extended episode data?

The situation I noticed -- I have some OLD (2014) episodes of Cutthroat Kitchen, and have finally been watching them (on my iPad in VLC at ~2x). I happened to download one with kmttg, then realized I had *already* downloaded it previously (I don't remember how long ago).. and the previously downloaded one DID have an episode number in it.

After thinking it was a kmttg 2.x vs 1.x issue, I then realized the Tivo itself doesn't have the episode # (hit info while in the show) on that episode anymore. It *absolutely* was the same exact recording (I didn't re-record it or anything). Same record date, metadata said the same thing, and looking at the two files had the same beginning & end frames too.. (I think I checked record time in the metadata files too.)

Basically, the Tivo "lost" data on shows on one of the upgrades? Annoyingly, I realized Explore this show did have some of this info.

(I often use episode # to keep track of which episodes of a show I've watched for something that I miss once in a while.)


----------



## ej42137

mattack said:


> I admit this isn't really a kmttg question, but kmttg users/the author are likely most likely to have noticed this.
> 
> Has something changed on the *tivo end* regarding extended episode data?
> 
> The situation I noticed -- I have some OLD (2014) episodes of Cutthroat Kitchen, and have finally been watching them (on my iPad in VLC at ~2x). I happened to download one with kmttg, then realized I had *already* downloaded it previously (I don't remember how long ago).. and the previously downloaded one DID have an episode number in it.
> 
> After thinking it was a kmttg 2.x vs 1.x issue, I then realized the Tivo itself doesn't have the episode # (hit info while in the show) on that episode anymore. It *absolutely* was the same exact recording (I didn't re-record it or anything). Same record date, metadata said the same thing, and looking at the two files had the same beginning & end frames too.. (I think I checked record time in the metadata files too.)
> 
> Basically, the Tivo "lost" data on shows on one of the upgrades? Annoyingly, I realized Explore this show did have some of this info.
> 
> (I often use episode # to keep track of which episodes of a show I've watched for something that I miss once in a while.)


I've seen this myself, and it's been discussed in TCF before.

It's not exactly TiVo, it's Tribune Media who are supplying the guide information. For some shows, particularly but not exclusively the less popular shows on the less popular channels the metadata will be incomplete. When this happens your TiVo will record it because it doesn't know for sure whether it's been recorded by you before or if it's a repeat, so it errs on the side of caution. TiVo can't fix it, but they could conceivably put pressure on Tribune to get their act together if TiVo customers complained about it.

I suspect Tribune and TiVo feel they're doing a good enough job to get by and don't have any plans to improve. For me it's slightly annoying that an extra episode gets recorded once in a while, but not a big deal. I might have a different view if I were collecting old shows that had this problem more frequently.


----------



## lpwcomp

ej42137 said:


> I've seen this myself, and it's been discussed in TCF before.
> 
> It's not exactly TiVo, it's Tribune Media who are supplying the guide information. For some shows, particularly but not exclusively the less popular shows on the less popular channels the metadata will be incomplete. When this happens your TiVo will record it because it doesn't know for sure whether it's been recorded by you before or if it's a repeat, so it errs on the side of caution. TiVo can't fix it, but they could conceivably put pressure on Tribune to get their act together if TiVo customers complained about it.
> 
> I suspect Tribune and TiVo feel they're doing a good enough job to get by and don't have any plans to improve. For me it's slightly annoying that an extra episode gets recorded once in a while, but not a big deal. I might have a different view if I were collecting old shows that had this problem more frequently.


From my reading of his post, this is something entirely different. This is not the TiVo recording an episode with "generic" data, this is the same recording at two different points in time.


----------



## plamumba

lpwcomp said:


> From my reading of his post, this is something entirely different. This is not the TiVo recording an episode with "generic" data, this is the same recording at two different points in time.


I've noticed the episode info changing or being entirely incorrect after transferring between two tivos. I've also wondered if the episode info is retrieved off the internet in some instances even after the program has been recorded; I haven't studied this carefully, so it is only a suspicion.

What I have found especially peculiar is that the incorrect episode info after transferring is not even for the correct program, that is (and I'm making this example up) "Seinfeld" might show up as "How It's Made." I don't even know where this incorrect information is coming from.


----------



## wmcbrine

In the HDUI, TiVo no longer makes use of the episodeNumber field for their own purposes -- the displayed episode number can only be set by way of the programId -- so it would make sense for them to drop it. (That said, I haven't actually checked if this has happened.)

It is absolutely the case that ALL metadata fields can be overridden by data that the TiVo retrieves based on the programId.


----------



## lpwcomp

plamumba said:


> I've noticed the episode info changing or being entirely incorrect after transferring between two tivos. I've also wondered if the episode info is retrieved off the internet in some instances even after the program has been recorded; I haven't studied this carefully, so it is only a suspicion.


A Premiere or Roamio absolutely gets the program information from the net or local db on a transfer, if available.



plamumba said:


> What I have found especially peculiar is that the incorrect episode info after transferring is not even for the correct program, that is (and I'm making this example up) "Seinfeld" might show up as "How It's Made." I don't even know where this incorrect information is coming from.


Was the recording padded and was what the TiVo thought it was on before/after the show you recorded? I have seen cases where a transferred program uses the wrong part of the metadata.


----------



## moyekj

nyjklein said:


> Should kmttg be able to copy wishlists that are saved from one TiVo to another? I can copy season passes but when I try to copy a wishlist I get this error:
> 
> RPC error response:
> {
> "code": "internalError",
> "debug": "",
> "text": "0x30001",
> "type": "error"
> }
> 
> P.S. this is with 2.0i if it matters. Can't recall if I ever tried this with V1.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff





moyekj said:


> It used to work with simple wishlists, but looks like 20.5.2 broke it among some other things that I've already worked around.


 I think I have identified a fix for this problem which will be in next 2.x release.


----------



## moyekj

plamumba said:


> I am being lazy and haven't looked to see whether this has been brought up before. I am running v2.0j and v1.1p.
> 
> I notice that if I have two entries -- shows -- with the same name, they are not both displayed though they are on my tivos. This happens when a program is split because of a power outage or something of that sort. I assume the program listing uses the title as something like a key field with duplicates disallowed.


 This only happens when not using RPC to obtain program listings (i.e. you are using Java or Curl to obtain NPL listings which is not necessary and slower for series 4 or later TiVos). Due to a bug with recent software update related to OnePasses the XML from TiVo web server doesn't always return correct # of shows which I have worked around. Part of the workaround was adding filtering to avoid duplicates. I added some more code to next 2.x release to check for partial recordings (same ProgramId but different durations) to fix that issue.



> As a suggestion for program behavior, I would find it convenient to have a single top level field for selecting a particular tivo rather than having a selection for each tab. Another way to achieve the same result I suppose would be for the default selection to be preloaded with the last tivo selected. I think maybe this only comes up on the tabs under the "Remote" tab.


 What's the problem of having a different tab for each TiVo? I suppose if you have many TiVos or real long TiVo names I could see it being annoying, but otherwise I fail to see how it would be a problem.


----------



## ccrider2

I've been itching to try the new version, but time just keeps getting in the way. I just ordered a TiVo Roamio OTA (currently 299 w/lifetime again) and wondered if I should hold off installing the new version of KMTTG...or does it matter?

Thanks Much for this great work you do.


----------



## moyekj

ccrider2 said:


> I've been itching to try the new version, but time just keeps getting in the way. I just ordered a TiVo Roamio OTA (currently 299 w/lifetime again) and wondered if I should hold off installing the new version of KMTTG...or does it matter?


 20.5.2 software broke some things that have been fixed/worked around with in 2.x version only, so you would be better off using 2.x version. At some point I will need to make 2.x version the default release version such that you can upgrade via Help menu, but not quite ready for that yet as it requires a lot of Wiki updates, and updating Sourceforge pictures etc. Also since 2.x version requires a recent Oracle Java 8 version it's probably going to break kmttg for some users stuck on old machines without access to recent Java releases as well as linux users not using Oracle Java.


----------



## justen_m

Is v2.0j remote functionality supposed to work with 20.5.2 Roamio firmware? With 2.0j, I am unable to...
1) Download the Now Playing list using RPC. It works fine if I have that box unchecked.
2) Use any of the remote commands. Can't get the ToDo list, Season Passes, etc, and the remote doesn't work (pause, play, etc).

Same behavior under W10Pro and Ubuntu 15.04 Linux, two different boxes, rebooted TiVo, router. This functionality worked in the past (over a month ago), before I went on vacation. Being back, I've gone to a newer kmttg (previously 2.0h, IIRC) and my Roamio updated (from 20.4.7a, IIRC).

Java on both boxes has been updated, too. Same version on both.
Linux
java version "1.8.0_51"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_51-b16)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.51-b03, mixed mode)
Win10
java version "1.8.0_51"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_51-b16)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 25.51-b03, mixed mode, sharing)

I am able to transfer programs using Java instead of Curl, so that works, but I think my error is Java related...
Error when using RPC to get NPL


Spoiler



>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from RP ...

RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.0.115, port=1413): Connection reset

[java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.readFully(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:189), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:151), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:604), com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying$1AutoThread.run(NowPlaying.java:92), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]


Error after trying a remote command (in this case, getting ToDo list)


Spoiler



>> RUNNING 'REMOTE ToDo List' JOB FOR TiVo: RP

RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.0.115, port=1413): Connection reset

[java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.readFully(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:189), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:151), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:604), com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:59), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]



Errors look the same. On both W10 and Linux.

HOWEVER!!! I _am_ able to use the remote to get the ToDo list from my TivoHD, which isn't even turned on, and obviously has software which hasn't been updated in ages. So is this a Roamio firmware compatibility issue?


----------



## moyekj

justen_m said:


> Is v2.0j remote functionality supposed to work with 20.5.2 Roamio firmware? With 2.0j, I am unable to...
> 1) Download the Now Playing list using RPC. It works fine if I have that box unchecked.
> 2) Use any of the remote commands. Can't get the ToDo list, Season Passes, etc, and the remote doesn't work (pause, play, etc).
> 
> Same behavior under W10Pro and Ubuntu 15.04 Linux, two different boxes, rebooted TiVo, router. This functionality worked in the past (over a month ago), before I went on vacation. Being back, I've gone to a newer kmttg (previously 2.0h, IIRC) and my Roamio updated (from 20.4.7a, IIRC).
> 
> Java on both boxes has been updated, too.
> Linux
> java version "1.8.0_51"
> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_51-b16)
> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.51-b03, mixed mode)
> Win10


 Yes it should work. I've got 3 TiVo boxes and a Mini on 20.5.2 software and it's working fine for me with all of them. Post the error message you are getting (if any).


----------



## justen_m

moyekj said:


> Yes it should work. I've got 3 TiVo boxes and a Mini on 20.5.2 software and it's working fine for me with all of them. Post the error message you are getting (if any).


Just did. (edited initial post). Wanted to test multiple platforms and ensure the error was the same, and check the w10 java version. [edit] rebooting tivo again just to be sure, and nothing is recording at the moment.


----------



## moyekj

TiVo HD uses tivo.com to get information so is not relevant here. The problem seems to be communication with your RP TiVo on port 1413 - "Connection reset" message. You should make sure that network remote control option is enabled on that TiVo:
Settings--Remote, CableCARD & Devices--Network Remote Control--Allow network-based remote controls

If that's not the issue then perhaps firewall related problem.

Are you able to use iOS and/or Android apps with that TiVo (specifically try the virtual remote)?


----------



## justen_m

moyekj said:


> TiVo HD uses tivo.com to get information so is not relevant here. The problem seems to be communication with your RP TiVo on port 1413 - "Connection reset" message. You should make sure that network remote control option is enabled on that TiVo:
> Settings--Remote, CableCARD & Devices--Network Remote Control--Allow network-based remote controls
> 
> If that's not the issue then perhaps firewall related problem.
> 
> Are you able to use iOS and/or Android apps with that TiVo (specifically try the virtual remote)?


Thanks for looking, but nevermind.  I just rebooted EVERYTHING. AGAIN. Tivos, modem, router, Linux, Win, and Android(Tivo App) machines. Everything seems to be working now. No other changes required. Just another power cycle. I suppose the Win problem was firewall related, having upgraded from W10P Insider Preview to full W10P, and that may have reset firewall related things. Win10 asked for permissions when I fired up kmttg, and I granted them, but nothing changed on Linux. Shrug.


----------



## plamumba

moyekj said:


> This only happens when not using RPC to obtain program listings (i.e. you are using Java or Curl to obtain NPL listings which is not necessary and slower for series 4 or later TiVos). Due to a bug with recent software update related to OnePasses the XML from TiVo web server doesn't always return correct # of shows which I have worked around. Part of the workaround was adding filtering to avoid duplicates. I added some more code to next 2.x release to check for partial recordings (same ProgramId but different durations) to fix that issue.
> 
> What's the problem of having a different tab for each TiVo? I suppose if you have many TiVos or real long TiVo names I could see it being annoying, but otherwise I fail to see how it would be a problem.


I see on version 2 that there are 2 checkboxes for a couple of RPC functions. (I see your tooltips info, which I guess is the best place to look.) I had though for downloads Java or curl was used, but maybe you are referring only to the now playing list retrieval. I enabled the RPC retrieval, though I think it might have already been enabled by default. I haven't looked at version 1.

Maybe my inclination towards a single tivo selection for all of tabs in the remote window is that I typically have in mind one tivo that I am working with when using the Remote tab from the top level tabs. I typically only fail to notice that it has (defaulted?) to a different tivo after I've already selected something like a refresh button and notice the results aren't what I expected. My own style of working would be to diddle with one tivo using the Remote sub-tabs, then diddle with another in the same way. Maybe I have a weird way of using the program.

Thanks for all of your help. The interface on the version 2 is a bit cleaner than version 1, which I guess is the change in the java libraries.  They both are nice and more reliable that much of the stuff I use.


----------



## rgr

Suggestion for 2.0

Currently using 2.0.j and like the use of folders in the Search/Advanced Search. You currently display the first showtime when the folder is not expanded. Could you also display the program description when the folder is selected but not expanded? Now you have to expand the folder to see the program description.

Thanks for the excellent and useful program.


----------



## mattack

lpwcomp said:


> From my reading of his post, this is something entirely different. This is not the TiVo recording an episode with "generic" data, this is the same recording at two different points in time.


Yeah, I explained it too wordily and not very well the first time.

As far as I can tell -- at one point in time the SAME recording _used_ to have episode number info in it, as I had downloaded it and my downloaded recording had an episode # in the filename.. (I essentially never do that manually..)

Now a year + later, the recordings (I think it was 2 of them actually) do NOT have episode #s on them on the tivo anymore. So the show info _on the tivo itself_ changed.

Though, Explore this Show actually gave me more useful info about the show than I could find on the food network's web site.. (This show isn't on epguides.com)


----------



## moyekj

I upgraded my laptop from Windows 8.1 to 10 a couple of days ago, and now I'm having issues when trying to change any cyclic in kmttg 2.x Java is hanging. For example trying to change the encoding profile or choose a TiVo in any of the Remote sub-tabs. Anyone else experiencing this with Windows 10 and Java 1.8.0_51?


----------



## justen_m

moyekj said:


> I upgraded my laptop from Windows 8.1 to 10 a couple of days ago, and now I'm having issues when trying to change any cyclic in kmttg 2.x Java is hanging. For example trying to change the encoding profile or choose a TiVo in any of the Remote sub-tabs. Anyone else experiencing this with Windows 10 and Java 1.8.0_51?


Nope. Those things are working fine for me. Win10 Pro 64-bit, kmttg v2.0j, same Java.


----------



## moyekj

justen_m said:


> Nope. Those things are working fine for me. Win10 Pro 64-bit, kmttg v2.0j, same Java.


 I tried a very simple JavaFX program with just a single combobox and that has the same problem for me as well, so the issue is not kmttg specific but Java specific issue on Windows 10. kmttg 1.x runs fine. Sigh...


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> I upgraded my laptop from Windows 8.1 to 10 a couple of days ago, and now I'm having issues when trying to change any cyclic in kmttg 2.x Java is hanging. For example trying to change the encoding profile or choose a TiVo in any of the Remote sub-tabs. Anyone else experiencing this with Windows 10 and Java 1.8.0_51?





justen_m said:


> Nope. Those things are working fine for me. Win10 Pro 64-bit, kmttg v2.0j, same Java.





moyekj said:


> I tried a very simple JavaFX program with just a single combobox and that has the same problem for me as well, so the issue is not kmttg specific but Java specific issue on Windows 10. kmttg 1.x runs fine. Sigh...


 Looks like others running JavaFX ran into this issue as well with Windows 10:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/31786980/javafx-windows-10-combobox-error

I'll need to try the workaround to use "ChoiceBox" instead of "ComboBox" to see if it works for me (will be a PITA to change all ComboBox instances to ChoiceBox though).


----------



## plamumba

moyekj said:


> Looks like others running JavaFX ran into this issue as well with Windows 10:
> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/31786980/javafx-windows-10-combobox-error
> 
> I'll need to try the workaround to use "ChoiceBox" instead of "ComboBox" to see if it works for me (will be a PITA to change all ComboBox instances to ChoiceBox though).


That sounds like a lot of work. Maybe a correction will come up soon so that you can avoid that. Perhaps it's a small number of people at this time, or perhaps they could run the 1.x version until it's cleared up.

Thanks as always for your efforts.


----------



## justen_m

moyekj said:


> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/31786980/javafx-windows-10-combobox-error


Comments there explain why I didn't see it. My only Win10 box has an NVIDIA Quadro FX 1800 gfx card, not Intel. My netbook has an Intel HD 2000 GPU, and doesn't see the problem, but is running Linux, and that Sandy Bridge is four years old.


----------



## moyekj

justen_m said:


> Comments there explain why I didn't see it. My only Win10 box has an NVIDIA Quadro FX 1800 gfx card, not Intel. My netbook has an Intel HD 2000 GPU, and doesn't see the problem, but is running Linux, and that Sandy Bridge is four years old.


 It appears to be Windows 10 only issue (driver issue?) as a couple of Linux boxes with Intel graphics cards I'm using are working fine as well.


----------



## moyekj

plamumba said:


> That sounds like a lot of work. Maybe a correction will come up soon so that you can avoid that. Perhaps it's a small number of people at this time, or perhaps they could run the 1.x version until it's cleared up.
> 
> Thanks as always for your efforts.


 Using ChoiceBox in place of ComboBox did indeed work and was pretty easy to implement as methods are all the same - so a simple global search/replace did the trick easily.


----------



## moyekj

v2.0k test version is now available:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/test_2.0a/kmttg_v2.0k.zip/download

*FIXES*

NPL Refresh with "Partially Viewed" option selected was not obtaining download URL information so could not be downloaded.
Removing last show in NPL tree used to stack trace and not be removed.
Fixed issue with copying/restoring Auto Record Wishlists in Remote *Season Passes* tab which was not working following 20.5.2 TiVo software update.
Fixed issue with non RPC Now Playing List retrieval filtering out partial recordings of same show.
Replaced JavaFX ComboBox components with ChoiceBox so as to workaround GUI freezing issue with JavaFX ComboBox in Windows 10.


----------



## ej42137

lpwcomp said:


> From my reading of his post, this is something entirely different. This is not the TiVo recording an episode with "generic" data, this is the same recording at two different points in time.


You are almost certainly correct, I agree I interpreted his post incorrectly. I've seen something similar to that issue, but I don't have anything useful to say about it except that he's not imagining things.


----------



## moyekj

NOTE: This is last v1.x release. Future updates of kmttg will require Oracle Java 8 or later.

*CHANGES*

Help->Update kmttg now checks Java version and requires Java 1.8 or later in order to be able to update to kmttg 2.x

*FIXES*

Workaround to bug introduced with TiVo 20.5.2 software where "offerSearch" RPC command does not honor "levelOfDetail" parameter which adversely affects *Search++* functionality.
Don't check downloaded show total time for show with offset and downloaded with resume downloads enabled.
Fixed issue with copying/restoring Auto Record Wishlists in Remote *Season Passes* tab which was not working following 20.5.2 TiVo software update.
Fixed issue with non RPC Now Playing List retrieval filtering out partial recordings of same show.
Fix to 1 time batch mode run (-b command line argument) to properly exit when complete.
NOTE: All of the above fixes and much more are already contained in v2.0k test release. This update is mostly for preparing for 2.x official release.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> NOTE: This is last v1.x release. Future updates of kmttg will require Oracle Java 8 or later.
> 
> *CHANGES*
> 
> Help->Update kmttg now checks Java version and requires Java 1.8 or later in order to be able to update to kmttg 2.x
> 
> *FIXES*
> 
> Workaround to bug introduced with TiVo 20.5.2 software where "offerSearch" RPC command does not honor "levelOfDetail" parameter which adversely affects *Search++* functionality.
> Don't check downloaded show total time for show with offset and downloaded with resume downloads enabled.
> Fixed issue with copying/restoring Auto Record Wishlists in Remote *Season Passes* tab which was not working following 20.5.2 TiVo software update.
> Fixed issue with non RPC Now Playing List retrieval filtering out partial recordings of same show.
> Fix to 1 time batch mode run (-b command line argument) to properly exit when complete.
> NOTE: All of the above fixes and much more are already contained in v2.0k test release. This update is mostly for preparing for 2.x official release.


I just updated and all my folder and filename settings has been changed, along with it asking me for the MAK. It looks like all my settings was overwritten, which also includes a list of Tivos I do not have.

After trying to re-enter my settings, I reverted back to 1.1p because the System Info tab was removed for the S3 (still works).


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> I just updated and all my folder and filename settings has been changed, along with it asking me for the MAK. It looks like all my settings was overwritten, which also includes a list of Tivos I do not have.
> 
> After trying to re-enter my settings, I reverted back to 1.1p because the System Info tab was removed for the S3 (still works).


 Something is oddly wrong with the 1.1q as it looks like it deletes settings in config.ini, so I've removed it from downloads and made 1.1p default version again.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> I just updated and all my folder and filename settings has been changed, along with it asking me for the MAK. It looks like all my settings was overwritten, which also includes a list of Tivos I do not have.
> 
> After trying to re-enter my settings, I reverted back to 1.1p because the System Info tab was removed for the S3 (still works).





moyekj said:


> Something is oddly wrong with the 1.1q as it looks like it deletes settings in config.ini, so I've removed it from downloads and made 1.1p default version again.


OK, I know what happened - somehow a spurious config.ini was in the 1.1q zip file which would override all your settings when unpacked. I've corrected and re-uploaded zip file so now it works properly. Sorry about that.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> OK, I know what happened - somehow a spurious config.ini was in the 1.1q zip file which would override all your settings when unpacked. I've corrected and re-uploaded zip file so now it works properly. Sorry about that.


I think I will stick with 1.1p because of the S3 is still in the System Info tab and can still do network connects.


----------



## ALbino

I just upgraded from v1.1p to v1.1q and now when I do a search I don't get any results from the streaming services. I tried unchecking/rechecking the boxes and also restarting KMTTG, but no go. Any ideas?


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> I think I will stick with 1.1p because of the S3 is still in the System Info tab and can still do network connects.


Should still work with 1.1q if you provide tivo.com login and password which probably got cleared because of the config.ini issue.


----------



## moyekj

ALbino said:


> I just upgraded from v1.1p to v1.1q and now when I do a search I don't get any results from the streaming services. I tried unchecking/rechecking the boxes and also restarting KMTTG, but no go. Any ideas?


 Probably the same 20.5.2 software bug with "offerSearch" that crippled search++ until I added workaround is affecting search with streaming options enabled. I'll have to look into it.


----------



## ALbino

It's also returning duplicates for a lot of the search results. I'm attaching a screenshot where there's two copies of each folder, each of which contains the same listings.

Also, some of the duplicates are for the same show, but have slightly different episode counts. For example, searching for Seinfeld returns a folder with 74 results and a folder with 82 results, almost all of which are obviously duplicates.


----------



## namirkhan

Just updated to 1.1q. My TiVo's no longer appear, only tabs for Files and Remote.
Will revert to 1.1p.


----------



## namirkhan

namirkhan said:


> Just updated to 1.1q. My TiVo's no longer appear, only tabs for Files and Remote.
> Will revert to 1.1p.


Solved problem with TiVo Beacon.


----------



## moyekj

ALbino said:


> It's also returning duplicates for a lot of the search results. I'm attaching a screenshot where there's two copies of each folder, each of which contains the same listings.
> 
> Also, some of the duplicates are for the same show, but have slightly different episode counts. For example, searching for Seinfeld returns a folder with 74 results and a folder with 82 results, almost all of which are obviously duplicates.


 Yes, search in general is messed up due to same 20.5.2 bug. I've got a workaround in place that fixes this plus gets streaming results as well - but fix will go in next 2.x version as I don't plan to update 1.x anymore - too much work to keep 2 separate code branches going.


----------



## ALbino

moyekj said:


> Yes, search in general is messed up due to same 20.5.2 bug. I've got a workaround in place that fixes this plus gets streaming results as well - but fix will go in next 2.x version as I don't plan to update 1.x anymore - too much work to keep 2 separate code branches going.


Great, thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> Should still work with 1.1q if you provide tivo.com login and password which probably got cleared because of the config.ini issue.


Ok, I opened 1.1q and the S3 shows up under sysinfo tab.

If I had a S2 again, would they still show up as well?


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Ok, I opened 1.1q and the S3 shows up under sysinfo tab.
> 
> If I had a S2 again, would they still show up as well?


 No, S2 TiVos don't use mindrpc at all so rpc queries to tivo.com are only for series 3 and later.


----------



## ThAbtO

I am now trying to get VRD QSF working again, but its not.

Edit: I think I have it working now.
Edit2: I had to enter the path/file of VRD.


----------



## LarryAtHome

ThAbtO said:


> I am now trying to get VRD QSF working again, but its not.
> 
> Edit: I think I have it working now.


I am having the same issue as VRD QSF is giving the error:
qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "E:\kmttg\mpg\Rise of the Machines - Mega Lift Helicopter (08_18_2015)0700.mpg" "E:\kmttg\qsfix\Rise of the Machines - Mega Lift Helicopter (08_18_2015)0700.mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\PC\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock431650318157521036.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:704 /y:480 
C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(75, 7) WScript.CreateObject: Could not locate automation class named "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent".
Any suggestions as what to try? How did you resolve your issue?


----------



## moyekj

LarryAtHome said:


> I am having the same issue as VRD QSF is giving the error:
> qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "E:\kmttg\mpg\Rise of the Machines - Mega Lift Helicopter (08_18_2015)0700.mpg" "E:\kmttg\qsfix\Rise of the Machines - Mega Lift Helicopter (08_18_2015)0700.mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\PC\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock431650318157521036.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:704 /y:480
> C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(75, 7) WScript.CreateObject: Could not locate automation class named "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent".
> Any suggestions as what to try? How did you resolve your issue?


Wiki has information you need about this:
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/VideoRedo_configuration/
Specifically in section RUNNING VIDEOREDO FROM KMTTG.

In short, you need to run VRD GUI at least once *as administrator* in order to for Windows registry to get appropriate entries to be able to run batch scripts with VRD.


----------



## moyekj

ALbino said:


> I just upgraded from v1.1p to v1.1q and now when I do a search I don't get any results from the streaming services. I tried unchecking/rechecking the boxes and also restarting KMTTG, but no go. Any ideas?





moyekj said:


> Yes, search in general is messed up due to same 20.5.2 bug. I've got a workaround in place that fixes this plus gets streaming results as well - but fix will go in next 2.x version as I don't plan to update 1.x anymore - too much work to keep 2 separate code branches going.


I found a workaround that works sometimes, but I'm finding the TiVo "trioserver" which returns streaming results is very flaky these days and sometimes times out sending responses or if it works is very slow. So any searches including streaming results are very slow or sometimes don't work. I'm guessing the DVR itself uses a different server or method for obtaining streaming matches, but I don't know what that may be.


----------



## philhu

wmcbrine said:


> In the HDUI, TiVo no longer makes use of the episodeNumber field for their own purposes -- the displayed episode number can only be set by way of the programId -- so it would make sense for them to drop it. (That said, I haven't actually checked if this has happened.)
> 
> It is absolutely the case that ALL metadata fields can be overridden by data that the TiVo retrieves based on the programId.


I thought shows in folders were sorted by episode id?

Has that changed? If episode id is missing how does it sort now?


----------



## ALbino

moyekj said:


> I found a workaround that works sometimes, but I'm finding the TiVo "trioserver" which returns streaming results is very flaky these days and sometimes times out sending responses or if it works is very slow. So any searches including streaming results are very slow or sometimes don't work. I'm guessing the DVR itself uses a different server or method for obtaining streaming matches, but I don't know what that may be.


Thanks for keeping us updated. Appreciate all the work you're putting into this


----------



## Thunderclap

I have a Premiere with a 2TB drive. I want to move that drive to Roamio, so I've been using kmttg to backup my kids shows to an external drive on my PC. I've done this because it's my understanding all the files will be erased when I put it in the Roamio.

I haven't been decrypting/rencoding or anything--just keeping them as .TIVO files--but now that I'm almost done backing up all the shows how do I get them back on the drive once installed in the Roamio? Does kmttg have a way to push the files back or do I have to use some other program?

Or once it's set up, is there a way to connect the drive to my Windows system to temporarily move the .TIVO files back?


----------



## wmcbrine

philhu said:


> I thought shows in folders were sorted by episode id?


Nope, by date.


----------



## ThAbtO

Thunderclap said:


> I have a Premiere with a 2TB drive. I want to move that drive to Roamio, so I've been using kmttg to backup my kids shows to an external drive on my PC. I've done this because it's my understanding all the files will be erased when I put it in the Roamio.
> 
> I haven't been decrypting/rencoding or anything--just keeping them as .TIVO files--but now that I'm almost done backing up all the shows how do I get them back on the drive once installed in the Roamio? Does kmttg have a way to push the files back or do I have to use some other program?
> 
> Or once it's set up, is there a way to connect the drive to my Windows system to temporarily move the .TIVO files back?


The PUSH function in KMTTG is borrowed from Pytivo. You would need either Tivo Desktop or Pytivo which has the server capability to put video to the Tivo. PUSH is actually video transfer to a Tivo activated on the computer side (AKA upload). Pull is the same video transfer but activated on the Tivo side (AKA download).


----------



## ACraigL

Hi,
I've been a longtime user of KMTTG, and just started using Comskip. It kinda worked, but resulted in a file of ONLY commercials. Not sure how the indexing gets inverted, but is there something I need to do to, either in comskip.ini or the config to make it cut out the commercials, rather than the show??

Thanks!


----------



## chucky24

moyekj said:


> Yes, search in general is messed up due to same 20.5.2 bug. I've got a workaround in place that fixes this plus gets streaming results as well - but fix will go in next 2.x version as I don't plan to update 1.x anymore - too much work to keep 2 separate code branches going.


moyekj,

I *really* appreciate and understand your limited development resources, and your very comprehensible desire to only support a single code branch.

However...

I'm running an older version of OS X on all my rigs, which doesn't support Java 8. (I do have my reasons.) I understand that this means I'll miss out on _new_ features in kmttg. And I'm fine with that.

But I'm really hoping you can find some way to at least maintain *crucial bug fixes* for the v1.x branch. For example, as you note, search is currently borked due to the TiVo software upgrade, but as things stand now, when you implement the fix, I won't be able to take advantage of it.

If including just crucial bug fixes in the v1.x branch is beyond your limited development resources, I will understand. But I am really, really hoping you can find some way to accommodate folks like me at minimal time investment to yourself.

Thanks, as always, for your amazing software.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> I found a workaround that works sometimes, but I'm finding the TiVo "trioserver" which returns streaming results is very flaky these days and sometimes times out sending responses or if it works is very slow. So any searches including streaming results are very slow or sometimes don't work. I'm guessing the DVR itself uses a different server or method for obtaining streaming matches, but I don't know what that may be.





ALbino said:


> Thanks for keeping us updated. Appreciate all the work you're putting into this


 After countless hours of experimentation over several days of trying I came up with a combination of queries that works to include streaming content. Problem is the ability to filter by stream type and by what streaming services you have enabled on DVR are gone. Workaround I'm using includes all streaming services whether you have them enabled or not and includes VOD entries that may not even be your video provider. I do have a "Paid streaming content" option which if turned off filters out non-zero dollar entries but that's about the extent of filtering that can be done. At least these searches are more reliable than my previous workaround which would frequently time out and return nothing, or run really slowly.


----------



## ALbino

I think that's plenty good enough for me. When you first added the option to search streaming providers in KMTTG I thought it was a cool feature, but it's turned out to be really amazingly useful. So keeping it in any capacity that's workable makes me happy


----------



## moyekj

v1.1r is now available via Help->Update kmttg with fix to searches with streaming entries included.

v2.0l test version which also has the search fix:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/test_2.0a/kmttg_v2.0l.zip/download

RELEASE NOTES:
*FIXES*

Workaround to bug introduced with TiVo 20.5.2 software where "offerSearch" RPC command does not honor "levelOfDetail" parameter which adversely affects *Search* capability for streaming content.
With above workaround streaming matches are no longer filtered according to what streaming services you have enabled on your TiVo(s), so the only filter available is for paid streaming content.
Also note that the above workaround relies on tivo.com login and password being available which you can supply under configuration *Tivos* tab.


----------



## ALbino

Just updated and once I adding my tivo.com login info the streaming search works like a charm. Thanks!


----------



## Diana Collins

I am running 1.1r (although the same problem existed in 1.1f and 1.1p) and am having no success downloading programs from MPEG-4 channels. I am on FiOS and Sundance HD is a MPEG-4 channel. When I try to download a movie recorded from this channel, the download starts, but runs MUCH slower than a MPEG-2 download (~18 Mbps vs. 60+Mbps) and does not complete. It gets to about 340MB out of over 5GB and stops, returning no error:

>> DOWNLOADING T:\Tivo Temp\First Blood (1982)...TiVo ...
http://192.168.1.152:80/download/First+Blood.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=66028
T:\Tivo Temp\First Blood (1982).TiVo: size=332.61 MB elapsed=0:02:39 (17.55 Mbps)
'Check download duration' option enabled => checking expected vs. actual
(Mismatch tolerance = 200 secs)
Expected duration = 7188 secs
Actual duration = 7140 secs

As you can see, the download only lasted 2:39 minutes, or 159 seconds, yet the software thinks it took 7140 seconds.

Again, everything works perfectly if I download from an MPEG-2 channel. This only happens when I try to download a program from this MPEG-4 channel.

I've tried using curl instead of Java, and combining decode with download, all with no change in behavior. Any ideas?


----------



## moyekj

For mpeg4 downloads you MUST use TS container downloads option (under config-Program Options). It also means to decrypt you have to be on Windows platform with at least a partial TiVo Desktop installation and use DirectShow Dump option or VRD to decrypt (both those options available in kmttg on Windows) since tivodecode doesn't work reliably for TS downloads.


----------



## Diana Collins

Ahhh...okay...I'll give that a go.


----------



## keenanSR

moyekj said:


> For mpeg4 downloads you MUST use TS container downloads option (under config-Program Options). It also means to decrypt you have to be on Windows platform with at least a partial TiVo Desktop installation and use DirectShow Dump option or VRD to decrypt (both those options available in kmttg on Windows) since tivodecode doesn't work reliably for TS downloads.


Will that be the case as well when carriers like Comcast convert over to MPEG4 transport from the current MPEG2?

Or is that looking too far ahead right now?


----------



## moyekj

keenanSR said:


> Will that be the case as well when carriers like Comcast convert over to MPEG4 transport from the current MPEG2?
> 
> Or is that looking too far ahead right now?


 Cox has been using mpeg4 for some channels for a couple of years now (before FIOS). The trend will probably be a gradual transition to mpeg4 for all carriers.


----------



## keenanSR

moyekj said:


> Cox has been using mpeg4 for some channels for a couple of years now (before FIOS). The trend will probably be a gradual transition to mpeg4 for all carriers.


Yes, what I meant was the TS transfer and decrypting method. Currently having MPEG2 with Comcast I don't have to do any of that, at least I don't think I am. I just select the programs I want, make sure the decrypt box is checked and let her rip, no need to use VRD or TiVo Desktop(I think anyway, it's been eons since I ever checked if it was even loaded).

To be honest, the program just works, really great in fact, but I was just wondering if the transition to MPEG4 would require changes/settings to made in the transfer and handling instead of the "click and forget" method currently available with kmttg.

Future worries only, just curious. Comcast won't be MPEG4 ready here until mid-2016 at earliest would be my guess.


----------



## moyekj

keenanSR said:


> To be honest, the program just works, really great in fact, but I was just wondering if the transition to MPEG4 would require changes/settings to made in the transfer and handling instead of the "click and forget" method currently available with kmttg.


 tivodecode has issues with TS decrypting. The DirectShow method works great but requires a partial TiVo Desktop installation and Windows. There is a separate branch of tivodecode called tivodecode-ng that is supposed to work better for TS decryption, but last I checked there were still issues with it for some titles, so is still not 100% reliable. Personally I've been using DirectShow method for years now (via VRD) and never had any problems with that method, with the benefit of getting VRD QS Fix as well which is pretty much mandatory to avoid A/V sync issues for me.


----------



## keenanSR

^ Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Diana Collins

keenanSR said:


> Will that be the case as well when carriers like Comcast convert over to MPEG4 transport from the current MPEG2?
> 
> Or is that looking too far ahead right now?


FWIW, switching to transport stream downloads worked fine. My only other problem was that I was still using VRD Plus, which doesn't support h.264, but after upgrading to VRD Suite it works fine. I use VRD for commercial editing and other cleanup anyway, so the change actually streamlined the process. VRD Suite can open the encrypted .tivo file, decrypt the file, apply qsfix, and edit the out-takes all in one session.

So, yes, MPEG-4 will require some changes, but they are all an improvement IMHO.


----------



## keenanSR

Diana Collins said:


> FWIW, switching to transport stream downloads worked fine. My only other problem was that I was still using VRD Plus, which doesn't support h.264, but after upgrading to VRD Suite it works fine. I use VRD for commercial editing and other cleanup anyway, so the change actually streamlined the process. VRD Suite can open the encrypted .tivo file, decrypt the file, apply qsfix, and edit the out-takes all in one session.
> 
> So, yes, MPEG-4 will require some changes, but they are all an improvement IMHO.


No doubt, especially when it comes to the available bandwidth on already taxed pipes. As long as they don't use the space to just add another 500 channels of garbage!


----------



## lpwcomp

keenanSR said:


> No doubt, especially when it comes to the available bandwidth on already taxed pipes. As long as they don't use the space to just add another 500 channels of garbage!


I've been doing TS d/l's for a while now due to cc issues with PS downloads. The problem is that I occasionally see "glitches" in the video that are not there on the TiVo nor a PS d/l.


----------



## ALbino

Is there any way to tell in KMTTG which channels are h.264 and require TS download?

Also, is there any visual quality improvement in just leaving the .TiVo download encrypted and then using Diana's method to use VRD for the decrypting?


----------



## lpwcomp

ALbino said:


> Is there any way to tell in KMTTG which channels are h.264 and require TS download?
> 
> Also, is there any visual quality improvement in just leaving the .TiVo download encrypted and then using Diana's method to use VRD for the decrypting?


It's not really "Diana's method". It's the method that kmttg uses when configured to use VRD to decrypt.


----------



## moyekj

ALbino said:


> Is there any way to tell in KMTTG which channels are h.264 and require TS download?


 No, there's no clues in either XML or JSON metadata indicating which channels may be H.264 AFAIK.


----------



## ALbino

lpwcomp said:


> It's not really "Diana's method". It's the method that kmttg uses when configured to use VRD to decrypt.


Yeah, I suppose I didn't mean it that way, I was just referencing her workflow post from above.

So right now there's three methods of decoding. tivodecode doesn't work with TS files/h.264 channels, so that leaves DirectShow Dump and Video ReDo. Assuming you don't do Comskip is there any difference in the final decrypted file between the two? Any reason to use one over the other? I suppose with VRD you could also do a QS Fix at the same time.


----------



## ALbino

moyekj said:


> No, there's no clues in either XML or JSON metadata indicating which channels may be H.264 AFAIK.


That's too bad. Appreciate the reply.


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj said:


> For mpeg4 downloads you MUST use TS container downloads option (under config-Program Options). It also means to decrypt you have to be on Windows platform with at least a partial TiVo Desktop installation and use DirectShow Dump option or VRD to decrypt (both those options available in kmttg on Windows) since tivodecode doesn't work reliably for TS downloads.


I thought I was having a similar issue, as only FX channel was being affected (only 18 min of content produced). After lots of experimentation, I simply shut off the QS Fix option and the entire show remained intact (even with TiVoDecode). I'm double-checking right now to make sure there's no sync issues, but I'm hopeful this is resolved for me now.

I still the odd ad cut inversion problem, where it saves only the commercials, and none of the program. This is a new one on me. I'm pretty sure ProjectX is the culprit, I just don't know anything about configuring that utility.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> No, there's no clues in either XML or JSON metadata indicating which channels may be H.264 AFAIK.


Don't see how there could be. Wouldn't it be an attribute of the video stream rather than the channel?


----------



## moyekj

ACraigL said:


> I thought I was having a similar issue, as only FX channel was being affected (only 18 min of content produced). After lots of experimentation, I simply shut off the QS Fix option and the entire show remained intact (even with TiVoDecode). I'm double-checking right now to make sure there's no sync issues, but I'm hopeful this is resolved for me now.


 ProjectX has always been a "poor man" substitute for VideoRedo QS Fix that works for some cases. If you want a reliable solution there's no substitute for VRD.


----------



## Diana Collins

Another vote here for Video ReDo. It does a decent job of identifying commercials, has a very easy to use UI and, unless you're changing the encoding, simply copies the frames. In my experience it produces perfect copies of TiVo sourced material.


----------



## lpwcomp

ALbino said:


> So right now there's three methods of decoding. tivodecode doesn't work with TS files/h.264 channels, so that leaves DirectShow Dump and Video ReDo. Assuming you don't do Comskip is there any difference in the final decrypted file between the two? Any reason to use one over the other? I suppose with VRD you could also do a QS Fix at the same time.


It's not really 3 methods of decrypting. VRD uses the TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll to decrypt when processing a .tivo file, which is why you need at least a partial installation of TiVoDesktop in order for it to work.


----------



## ALbino

lpwcomp said:


> It's not really 3 methods of decrypting. VRD uses the TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll to decrypt when processing a .tivo file, which is why you need at least a partial installation of TiVoDesktop in order for it to work.


So what's the difference between checking the box "Decrypt using DirectShow Dump instead of tivodecode" under the Program Options tab, or checking the box "Decrypt using VideoRedo instead of tivodecode" under the VRD tab?


----------



## lpwcomp

ALbino said:


> So what's the difference between checking the box "Decrypt using DirectShow Dump instead of tivodecode" under the Program Options tab, or checking the box "Decrypt using VideoRedo instead of tivodecode" under the VRD tab?


Not everyone has VRD but still need to decrypt TS files. Both use the DirectShowFilter.dll.

You don't actually have to decrypt a .tivo file before opening it with VRD but it's usually a good idea to run qsfix anyway so you might as well.


----------



## moyekj

ALbino said:


> So what's the difference between checking the box "Decrypt using DirectShow Dump instead of tivodecode" under the Program Options tab, or checking the box "Decrypt using VideoRedo instead of tivodecode" under the VRD tab?


Decrypt with VRD does qsfix + decrypt, DSD only decrypts. Note that DSD provides a free decrypt alternative for those that don't have VRD.


----------



## ALbino

Great, okay, thanks for the replies!


----------



## elprice7345

When I try to modify the Stop Recording pad for a show in my ToDo list I get the following error:


Code:


No rows selected
java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 0
	at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable.KeyPressed(nplTable.java:624)
	at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable.access$200(nplTable.java:66)
	at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable$2.handle(nplTable.java:182)
	at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable$2.handle(nplTable.java:180)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventDispatcher.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.event.Event.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.Node.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.PopupHandler$1.handle(PopupHandler.java:145)
	at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.PopupHandler$1.handle(PopupHandler.java:131)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.event.Event.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.control.MenuItem.fire(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.skin.ContextMenuContent$MenuItemContainer.doSelect(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.skin.ContextMenuContent$MenuItemContainer.lambda$createChildren$341(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.skin.ContextMenuContent$MenuItemContainer$$Lambda$460/14191609.handle(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler$NormalEventHandlerRecord.handleBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventDispatcher.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.event.Event.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.Scene$MouseHandler.process(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.Scene$MouseHandler.access$1500(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.Scene.impl_processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.Scene$ScenePeerListener.mouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$MouseEventNotification.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$MouseEventNotification.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler.lambda$handleMouseEvent$350(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$$Lambda$500/1738251.get(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.QuantumToolkit.runWithoutRenderLock(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler.handleMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.glass.ui.View.handleMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.glass.ui.View.notifyMouse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication._runLoop(Native Method)
	at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication.lambda$null$145(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication$$Lambda$38/3546958.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Modified recording: 'Gameday: 360 - The Georgia Tech Football Experience' on Tivo: Living Room

After refreshing the TDL, the recording duration has been updated.

If I open the modify window in the TDL and click cancel, I get the following:


Code:


No rows selected
java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 0
	at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable.KeyPressed(nplTable.java:624)
	at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable.access$200(nplTable.java:66)
	at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable$2.handle(nplTable.java:182)
	at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable$2.handle(nplTable.java:180)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventDispatcher.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.event.Event.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.Node.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.PopupHandler$1.handle(PopupHandler.java:145)
	at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.PopupHandler$1.handle(PopupHandler.java:131)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.event.Event.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.control.MenuItem.fire(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.skin.ContextMenuContent$MenuItemContainer.doSelect(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.skin.ContextMenuContent$MenuItemContainer.lambda$createChildren$341(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.skin.ContextMenuContent$MenuItemContainer$$Lambda$460/14191609.handle(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler$NormalEventHandlerRecord.handleBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventDispatcher.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.event.Event.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.Scene$MouseHandler.process(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.Scene$MouseHandler.access$1500(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.Scene.impl_processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javafx.scene.Scene$ScenePeerListener.mouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$MouseEventNotification.run(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$MouseEventNotification.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler.lambda$handleMouseEvent$350(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$$Lambda$500/1738251.get(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.QuantumToolkit.runWithoutRenderLock(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler.handleMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.glass.ui.View.handleMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.glass.ui.View.notifyMouse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication._runLoop(Native Method)
	at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication.lambda$null$145(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication$$Lambda$38/3546958.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> When I try to modify the Stop Recording pad for a show in my ToDo list I get the following error:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> No rows selected
> java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 0
> at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable.KeyPressed(nplTable.java:624)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable.access$200(nplTable.java:66)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable$2.handle(nplTable.java:182)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable$2.handle(nplTable.java:180)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventDispatcher.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEventImpl(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.event.Event.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.scene.Node.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.PopupHandler$1.handle(PopupHandler.java:145)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.PopupHandler$1.handle(PopupHandler.java:131)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEventImpl(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.event.Event.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.scene.control.MenuItem.fire(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.skin.ContextMenuContent$MenuItemContainer.doSelect(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.skin.ContextMenuContent$MenuItemContainer.lambda$createChildren$341(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.skin.ContextMenuContent$MenuItemContainer$$Lambda$460/14191609.handle(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler$NormalEventHandlerRecord.handleBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventDispatcher.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEventImpl(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.event.Event.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.scene.Scene$MouseHandler.process(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.scene.Scene$MouseHandler.access$1500(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.scene.Scene.impl_processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.scene.Scene$ScenePeerListener.mouseEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$MouseEventNotification.run(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$MouseEventNotification.run(Unknown Source)
> at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
> at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler.lambda$handleMouseEvent$350(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$$Lambda$500/1738251.get(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.QuantumToolkit.runWithoutRenderLock(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler.handleMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.glass.ui.View.handleMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.glass.ui.View.notifyMouse(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication._runLoop(Native Method)
> at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication.lambda$null$145(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication$$Lambda$38/3546958.run(Unknown Source)
> at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
> Modified recording: 'Gameday: 360 - The Georgia Tech Football Experience' on Tivo: Living Room
> 
> After refreshing the TDL, the recording duration has been updated.
> 
> If I open the modify window in the TDL and click cancel, I get the following:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> No rows selected
> java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 0
> at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable.KeyPressed(nplTable.java:624)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable.access$200(nplTable.java:66)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable$2.handle(nplTable.java:182)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable$2.handle(nplTable.java:180)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventDispatcher.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEventImpl(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.event.Event.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.scene.Node.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.PopupHandler$1.handle(PopupHandler.java:145)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.PopupHandler$1.handle(PopupHandler.java:131)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEventImpl(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.event.Event.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.scene.control.MenuItem.fire(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.skin.ContextMenuContent$MenuItemContainer.doSelect(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.skin.ContextMenuContent$MenuItemContainer.lambda$createChildren$341(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.skin.ContextMenuContent$MenuItemContainer$$Lambda$460/14191609.handle(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler$NormalEventHandlerRecord.handleBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventDispatcher.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEventImpl(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.event.Event.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.scene.Scene$MouseHandler.process(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.scene.Scene$MouseHandler.access$1500(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.scene.Scene.impl_processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.scene.Scene$ScenePeerListener.mouseEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$MouseEventNotification.run(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$MouseEventNotification.run(Unknown Source)
> at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
> at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler.lambda$handleMouseEvent$350(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$$Lambda$500/1738251.get(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.QuantumToolkit.runWithoutRenderLock(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler.handleMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.glass.ui.View.handleMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.glass.ui.View.notifyMouse(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication._runLoop(Native Method)
> at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication.lambda$null$145(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication$$Lambda$38/3546958.run(Unknown Source)
> at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


Tried but cannot reproduce either of these issues. Perhaps more details on the exact steps giving the problem?

EDIT: I do see that section of code where there is an assumption an entry in table is selected when pressing m. I've updated code to eliminate that assumption.


----------



## elprice7345

> Tried but cannot reproduce either of these issues. Perhaps more details on the exact steps giving the problem?
> 
> EDIT: I do see that section of code where there is an assumption an entry in table is selected when pressing m. I've updated code to eliminate that assumption.


Sorry for the trouble moyekj , I can't reproduce it either.


----------



## moyekj

FYI, I did find that search including streaming titles was not necessarily finding all available streaming content. I have a fix in place for next update.


----------



## ej42137

While using 2.0l under Unbuntu 14.04 64 bit Oracle Java 1.8.0_60, I have encountered the following:

1) I get a stack trace for a null pointer exception at startup:
java.lang.NullPointerExceptionat com.tivo.kmttg.gui.textpane.appendText(textpane.java:82)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.textpane.warn(textpane.java:38)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui.text_warn(gui.java:2562)
at com.tivo.kmttg.util.log$2.run(log.java:115)
at com.sun.javafx.application.PlatformImpl.lambda$null$174(PlatformImpl.java:295)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at com.sun.javafx.application.PlatformImpl.lambda$runLater$175(PlatformImpl.java:294)
at com.sun.glass.ui.InvokeLaterDispatcher$Future.run(InvokeLaterDispatcher.java:95)
at com.sun.glass.ui.gtk.GtkApplication._runLoop(Native Method)
at com.sun.glass.ui.gtk.GtkApplication.lambda$null$50(GtkApplication.java:139)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745)​
2) When exporting season passes, browsing to a different file location does not change the location displayed nor where the file will actually be exported. However, if I edit the displayed file that location is honored.

3) Under 1.0p I had the following File naming string:
[title][" [" movieYear "]"]​which resulted in a file with the title followed by the movie year in brackets; e.g., "The Right Stuff [1980]". Under 2.0l instead I get the title followed by a single right bracket, dropping the space, left bracket and the movie year; e.g., "The Right Stuff]".​
By the way, thank-you for a very useful program!


----------



## moyekj

ej42137 said:


> While using 2.0l under Unbuntu 14.04 64 bit Oracle Java 1.8.0_60, I have encountered the following:
> 
> 1) I get a stack trace for a null pointer exception at startup:
> java.lang.NullPointerExceptionat com.tivo.kmttg.gui.textpane.appendText(textpane.java:82)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.textpane.warn(textpane.java:38)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui.text_warn(gui.java:2562)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.util.log$2.run(log.java:115)
> at com.sun.javafx.application.PlatformImpl.lambda$null$174(PlatformImpl.java:295)
> at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
> at com.sun.javafx.application.PlatformImpl.lambda$runLater$175(PlatformImpl.java:294)
> at com.sun.glass.ui.InvokeLaterDispatcher$Future.run(InvokeLaterDispatcher.java:95)
> at com.sun.glass.ui.gtk.GtkApplication._runLoop(Native Method)
> at com.sun.glass.ui.gtk.GtkApplication.lambda$null$50(GtkApplication.java:139)
> at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745)​



Not seeing this in my Windows or Linux runs, however I added null check to the code for next release so this should never happen.



> 2) When exporting season passes, browsing to a different file location does not change the location displayed nor where the file will actually be exported. However, if I edit the displayed file that location is honored.


 I updated all the browser related code for next release such that the initial file name shown is just the file name without the directory prepended which what was causing that issue.



> 3) Under 1.0p I had the following File naming string:
> [title][" [" movieYear "]"]​which resulted in a file with the title followed by the movie year in brackets; e.g., "The Right Stuff [1980]". Under 2.0l instead I get the title followed by a single right bracket, dropping the space, left bracket and the movie year; e.g., "The Right Stuff]".


 1.x has same issue for me using your example. However, you should not use square brackets as part of flie name anyway as those cause problems for some steps in kmttg and square brackets coming from TiVo are filtered out by kmttg. Instead, use () brackets instead of square ones and you'll find it works fine.


----------



## ej42137

moyekj said:


> Not seeing this in my Windows or Linux runs, however I added null check to the code for next release so this should never happen.


Probably some issue in my Ubuntu Gtk then. Thanks for checking.



moyekj said:


> I updated all the browser related code for next release such that the initial file name shown is just the file name without the directory prepended which what was causing that issue.


TA



moyekj said:


> 1.x has same issue for me using your example. However, you should not use square brackets as part of file name anyway as those cause problems for some steps in kmttg and square brackets coming from TiVo are filtered out by kmttg. Instead, use () brackets instead of square ones and you'll find it works fine.


What other characters have file name restrictions in kmttg? Are they listed anywhere?


----------



## moyekj

ej42137 said:


> What other characters have file name restrictions in kmttg? Are they listed anywhere?


https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/File_Naming/


----------



## ej42137

moyekj said:


> https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/File_Naming/


Thanks for that, I'm sure I saw it the first time I read it but obviously it slipped my mind. Or I wouldn't have tried to make an invalid file mask, which I see now I never actually tried in the previous release, I was just planning to do so when I decided to try 2.0.

Thanks again for a really useful program!


----------



## cwb3106

I have set up a Search++/Advanced Search for Movies with the category *Mystery and Suspense* in KMTTG and a wishlist for Movies with the category *Mystery *on my TiVo. I've noticed that they don't find the same movies! There's some overlap but a significant number of movies that are one of the lists and not the other (for both lists). Is this supposed to happen? Is it possible to get a list of all mystery movies?

I did notice that the names of the categories choices are different. In KMTTG the category is called "Mystery and Suspense" while on the TiVo it is called just "Mystery". And in the metadata for the movies, both of these categories appear.

I have the same issue with Sci-Fi and Fantasy.

And I'll add my thanks for this really useful program!


----------



## moyekj

cwb3106 said:


> I have set up a Search++/Advanced Search for Movies with the category *Mystery and Suspense* in KMTTG and a wishlist for Movies with the category *Mystery *on my TiVo. I've noticed that they don't find the same movies! There's some overlap but a significant number of movies that are one of the lists and not the other (for both lists). Is this supposed to happen? Is it possible to get a list of all mystery movies?
> 
> I did notice that the names of the categories choices are different. In KMTTG the category is called "Mystery and Suspense" while on the TiVo it is called just "Mystery". And in the metadata for the movies, both of these categories appear.
> 
> I have the same issue with Sci-Fi and Fantasy.
> 
> And I'll add my thanks for this really useful program!


 One big factor is search++ is only looking at linear TV channels (no streaming content). But I believe that's the case for wishlists on TiVo too, right? (Only linear content?) Also search++ has "Recording Types" filter, so you need to set that to "both" to match what TiVo may return. In this particular example since the category name doesn't match up that could be another factor as well. I haven't paid attention to search++ categories in a long time so they may be out of sync with what TiVo has. Will need to check on that.


----------



## cwb3106

moyekj said:


> One big factor is search++ is only looking at linear TV channels (no streaming content). ...


Sorry, should have made it clear that I am referring to movies on broadcast (linear) channels, not streaming.

I also suspect that this issue has something to do with how the categories are coded. I took a closer look at the matching/mismatching movies.


The matching shows are reported by KMTTG with multiple categories including Mystery and Mystery and Suspense while the TiVo reports only one category (Mystery).

The shows that KMTTG finds but not TiVo are coded as Thriller on the TiVo.

The shows that TiVo finds but not KMTTG are coded as just Mystery on both KMTTG and TiVo.
Some other observations:

Multiple categories (e.g., Mystery + Thriller) do not seem to affect the results.

The categories reported by KMTTG with the Info command do not 
always agree with the categories displayed on the TiVo

The Search++ drop down choices for categories does not match the TiVo choices.

I have a TiVo Premiere (in the unlikely case that it makes a difference).


----------



## moyekj

cwb3106 said:


> Sorry, should have made it clear that I am referring to movies on broadcast (linear) channels, not streaming.
> 
> I also suspect that this issue has something to do with how the categories are coded. I took a closer look at the matching/mismatching movies.
> 
> 
> The matching shows are reported by KMTTG with multiple categories including Mystery and Mystery and Suspense while the TiVo reports only one category (Mystery).
> 
> The shows that KMTTG finds but not TiVo are coded as Thriller on the TiVo.
> 
> The shows that TiVo finds but not KMTTG are coded as just Mystery on both KMTTG and TiVo.
> Some other observations:
> 
> Multiple categories (e.g., Mystery + Thriller) do not seem to affect the results.
> 
> The categories reported by KMTTG with the Info command do not
> always agree with the categories displayed on the TiVo
> 
> The Search++ drop down choices for categories does not match the TiVo choices.
> 
> I have a TiVo Premiere (in the unlikely case that it makes a difference).


 kmttg is setup for top level categories only, and they do match what the TiVo has. What you are talking about are sub-categories, for example when you pick "movies" genre. At that level then TiVo has sub-categories such as "Mystery". As a test I used "Mystery" category and "movies" genre and was able to duplicate the results of a wishlist search with same setup on my Roamio Pro. So to achieve what you want I would have to give option to pick among 100s of sub-categories. It's fairly easy to do, just have to figure out a reasonable way to present 100s of choices for categories instead of the handful that are currently given.


----------



## waynomo

Sometimes after Atomic Parsley runs I get the following error.

Program output (truncated)-------------------------------------------------

Progress: =============================================>100%|

Finished writing to temp file.
Unable to write to a directory lacking write permission.

Program output-------------------------------------------------

What I see is that Atomic Parsley is taking an inordinately long time to run. I double click the running job in KMTTG to bring up the program output entered above.

I have VideoReDo installed. I am running Ad Detect, Ad Cut, and then Encode using VideoReDo's MP4 profile on a KMTTG created MPG file. It seems that this problem occurs 1 out of 5 times. The temp file is there and it looks like it is complete. The 4 out of 5 shows that don't have that problem are in the same directory and have been processed in the same way.

I using KMTTG 1.1p

Any thoughts?


----------



## chucky24

moyekj said:


> v1.1r is now available via Help->Update kmttg with fix to searches with streaming entries included.


moyekj,

Dunno if your decision to include the workaround fix for the v1 branch had anything to do with my comment above about being marooned on an old version of Java or not.

But regardless on your intent, you've made this one user very, very happy.

(And boo-hiss to TiVo Design for removing that wonderful API.)


----------



## moyekj

chucky24 said:


> moyekj,
> 
> Dunno if your decision to include the workaround fix for the v1 branch had anything to do with my comment above about being marooned on an old version of Java or not.
> 
> But regardless on your intent, you've made this one user very, very happy.
> 
> (And boo-hiss to TiVo Design for removing that wonderful API.)


 Yup, just for you!


----------



## chucky24

moyekj said:


> Yup, just for you!


Wow. Happy Labor Day to you, my friend! Or in the incredibly unlikely case you're outside the US, Happy Belated May Day!

And with any luck, there are seven more silent folks it'll help out too.

(Seriously, what is TiVo thinking in pulling that API? They've built the best-of-breed DVR in part precisely by exposing tasty API's like that.)


----------



## moyekj

Version 2.0m is now released marking the official transition to JavaFX based GUI.
Consult release_notes Wiki for all the details. There are many enhancements compared to last v1.x version.

You should be able to update using Help->Update kmttg and that is the recommended way to install since this version has new folders such as css that are part of the installation.

NOTE: Oracle Java 1.8.0_40 or later is now required since kmttg now uses JavaFX instead of Swing.


----------



## namirkhan

I am using the correct version of Java in title, but the new install fails, erroneously reporting use of Java 1.7.


----------



## namirkhan

Never mind. Fixed path problem via command line in terminal


----------



## ALbino

Just upgraded to KMTTG 2.0m from 1.1r and it seems significantly improved.

I'm having this weird error though where if I right-click on something and then try to left-click out of it it won't go away unless I click a different non-NPL window or minimize KMTTG. Weirdly, I can right-click over and over and more menus keep showing up and won't disappear until I click out of the NPL. I'm attaching a screenshot to show what I mean.

Windows 7 Professional
Java build 1.8.0_60-b27


----------



## moyekj

ALbino said:


> Just upgraded to KMTTG 2.0m from 1.1r and it seems significantly improved.
> 
> I'm having this weird error though where if I right-click on something and then try to left-click out of it it won't go away unless I click a different non-NPL window or minimize KMTTG. Weirdly, I can right-click over and over and more menus keep showing up and won't disappear until I click out of the NPL. I'm attaching a screenshot to show what I mean.
> 
> Windows 7 Professional
> Java build 1.8.0_60-b27


 Press Esc on keyboard to dismiss a popup menu. I'll have to look into preventing multiple popups at a time and a left click to dismiss since apparently that's not default behavior in JavaFX.


----------



## ALbino

It's not a big deal, I just thought it was strange 

One other question...

I love the new Tree system for folders in the NPL, it's much better than going back and forth. However, a lot of times I like to sort within in the specific folder. For example, if the NPL is sorted by date I could then enter a TV show folder and switch it to sorting by name so that episodes were now listed in order instead of most recent. That doesn't immediately appear possible now without just re-sorting the entire NPL by name.

If it's not possible, then it would be great if when you re-sorted the NPL then the folder you were in* remained visible by adjusting the NPL window scroll position to keep it in the same spot as opposed to jumping it up or down and having to scroll around to find it again. If that's something that's doable I think it would be a good feature just in general.

* I'm not sure how to determine this, probably by whichever row is highlighted, or whichever tree is expanded. Multiple expanded trees could be a problem though.


----------



## Teeps

moyekj said:


> Version 2.0m is now released marking the official transition to JavaFX based GUI.
> Consult release_notes Wiki for all the details. There are many enhancements compared to last v1.x version.
> 
> You should be able to update using Help->Update kmttg and that is the recommended way to install since this version has new folders such as css that are part of the installation.
> 
> NOTE: Oracle Java 1.8.0_40 or later is now required since kmttg now uses JavaFX instead of Swing.


I did the upgrade to the new platform/GUI(?) 
My initial reaction; not liking it.
Will there be an option for a more classic look to the GUI?

It does appear to work at least for me on Win7 machine.


----------



## moyekj

ALbino said:


> It's not a big deal, I just thought it was strange
> 
> One other question...
> 
> I love the new Tree system for folders in the NPL, it's much better than going back and forth. However, a lot of times I like to sort within in the specific folder. For example, if the NPL is sorted by date I could then enter a TV show folder and switch it to sorting by name so that episodes were now listed in order instead of most recent. That doesn't immediately appear possible now without just re-sorting the entire NPL by name.
> 
> If it's not possible, then it would be great if when you re-sorted the NPL then the folder you were in* remained visible by adjusting the NPL window scroll position to keep it in the same spot as opposed to jumping it up or down and having to scroll around to find it again. If that's something that's doable I think it would be a good feature just in general.
> 
> * I'm not sure how to determine this, probably by whichever row is highlighted, or whichever tree is expanded. Multiple expanded trees could be a problem though.


I've checked in code for next release to fix the right mouse popup menu issue as well as to scroll to selected row following column sort.


----------



## moyekj

Teeps said:


> Will there be an option for a more classic look to the GUI?


 You can change colors in config-Visual tab or if you are really ambitious you can create your own custom css to fully customize things beyond just colors.
Like with any GUI change after a while you will get used to it. When I bring up kmttg 1.x now it looks strange to me since I've been using 2.x for a while now. Having tree tables is a big plus with JavaFX IMO among other things.


----------



## ALbino

moyekj said:


> I've checked in code for next release to fix the right mouse popup menu issue as well as to scroll to selected row following column sort.


Sounds great, thanks so much!


----------



## caddyroger

Teeps said:


> I did the upgrade to the new platform/GUI(?)
> My initial reaction; not liking it.
> Will there be an option for a more classic look to the GUI?
> 
> It does appear to work at least for me on Win7 machine.


Just like moyekj stated you can make the gui any color. He is mine so far


----------



## cwb3106

moyekj said:


> Remote Search++* updated to allow selection of all categories and sub-categories rather than just the main categories. Categories are now displayed as a ListBox to allow for easier display and selection of big list of categories.


I really like the changes to Search++ :up: Also, it seems much faster :up::up:

One glitch: some categories are listed multiple times. For example, "Technology" appears twice and "Comedy" three times. Sometimes they seem to return the same results but sometimes one returns an error. For example, the first "Technology" returns 
RPC error response:
{
"code": "badArgument",
"text": "No refserver filters provided",
"type": "error"
}
AdvSearch failed.​while the second works.


----------



## moyekj

cwb3106 said:


> I really like the changes to Search++ :up: Also, it seems much faster :up::up:
> 
> One glitch: some categories are listed multiple times. For example, "Technology" appears twice and "Comedy" three times. Sometimes they seem to return the same results but sometimes one returns an error. For example, the first "Technology" returns
> RPC error response:
> {
> "code": "badArgument",
> "text": "No refserver filters provided",
> "type": "error"
> }
> AdvSearch failed.​while the second works.


Good find. Looks like there are some category names obtained from tivo.com with extra spaces before or after category name, and those typically don't work. For next release those are now filtered out and duplicates avoided in the list presented by kmttg.


----------



## ALbino

Is there a way in the CSS to change the font for the brown copy protected rows from light grey back to black? It's kinda hard to read right now. I went through default.css and kmttg.css and didn't see anything obvious jumping out.

BTW, if you change the CSS in the Visuals tab, but then hit Cancel, it still takes effect. I would think it should only stay permanently if you click OK.


----------



## moyekj

ALbino said:


> Is there a way in the CSS to change the font for the brown copy protected rows from light grey back to black? It's kinda hard to read right now. I went through default.css and kmttg.css and didn't see anything obvious jumping out.


 The faded look comes from opacity setting that I have hard-coded (in code) for any row marked with a different background color - without opacity the colors are way too strong. So no you can't change that via css currently.



> BTW, if you change the CSS in the Visuals tab, but then hit Cancel, it still takes effect. I would think it should only stay permanently if you click OK.


 If you change without clicking OK it is only in effect for current session (not saved).


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

As I said in a post way up in thread, I am new to KMTTG, but I gotta say I love it so much more than tivo desk top.

I Like the ability to add a show to automatically download before it's even in your now showing list. A month ago I added Late Show with Stephen Colbert, and this morning it was on my laptop.

I haven't tried out the more advance features, I don't watch shows on my phone, and my tablet, is pretty old, and no storage on it.


----------



## UCLABB

I updated and now I can't open the program. I then downloaded a fresh program and the same. Click on the Jar file and nada.

Oops. Updated Java and can now open program. However, the program only recognizes my Mini, not my Roamio or XL4. Rebooted and still no luck.

Is the program supposed to automatically detect or is there something I can do to make it search again? I can't find anything applicable in the menus.


----------



## howards

I don't know if it's the result of the new kmttg or an update to the Tivo code, but I used to have trouble transferring several files (had to be "resumed"). All except one now transferred from the Tivo to my computer fine.

A very nice surprise!


----------



## moyekj

UCLABB said:


> However, the program only recognizes my Mini, not my Roamio or XL4. Rebooted and still no luck.
> 
> Is the program supposed to automatically detect or is there something I can do to make it search again? I can't find anything applicable in the menus.


If you kept the same config.ini as before you wouldn't have to do anything.
Generally failure to detect machines would mean a network/router issue of some sort. You can try turning on "Detect with TiVo Beacon instead of Bonjour" under config->Tivos to see if that finds the missing TiVos, else you can always enter a TiVo name and IP manually in that same config tab.


----------



## reneg

Updated from 1.1 to 2.0 and now I am seeing http 400 errors on auto transfers from kmttg Windows NT service. I can transfer interactively from 2.0 kmttg, but transfers from the service are failing with http 400 error. I have three generations of Tivos; HD, Premiere & Roamio and it is failing on all. Java downloads are enabled. Java version is Java 1.8.0_51

Anyone seeing similar? I'm wondering if it's related to the old cookie problem (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9526647#post9526647 ). I won't be able to provide more details or logs until the weekend.


----------



## UCLABB

moyekj said:


> If you kept the same config.ini as before you wouldn't have to do anything.
> Generally failure to detect machines would mean a network/router issue of some sort. You can try turning on "Detect with TiVo Beacon instead of Bonjour" under config->Tivos to see if that finds the missing TiVos, else you can always enter a TiVo name and IP manually in that same config tab.


Perhaps coincidentally I had to reboot the Roamio and XL4 yesterday and today KMTTG recognized them However, on the first try, using the remote, deleted tabs, it did not "see" the two in the drop down menu for the devices. Closing and reopening KMTTG fixed it.

Thanks for this program, it is sooo useful.


----------



## rfryar

I just upgraded from 1.1 to 2.0 and video redo does not work. I can not get it configured.

It errors with:
Configured path to VRD executable doesn't exist: 'C:\Program Files (x86)VideoReDoTVSuite5\VideoReDo5.exe'

I double checked that path is correct. How do I get this functionality working again?

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## moyekj

rfryar said:


> I just upgraded from 1.1 to 2.0 and video redo does not work. I can not get it configured.
> 
> It errors with:
> Configured path to VRD executable doesn't exist: 'C:\Program Files (x86)VideoReDoTVSuite5\VideoReDo5.exe'
> 
> I double checked that path is correct. How do I get this functionality working again?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rick


 Your're missing a "\" after "Program Files (x86)" in the above path.


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> Updated from 1.1 to 2.0 and now I am seeing http 400 errors on auto transfers from kmttg Windows NT service. I can transfer interactively from 2.0 kmttg, but transfers from the service are failing with http 400 error. I have three generations of Tivos; HD, Premiere & Roamio and it is failing on all. Java downloads are enabled. Java version is Java 1.8.0_51
> 
> Anyone seeing similar? I'm wondering if it's related to the old cookie problem (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9526647#post9526647 ). I won't be able to provide more details or logs until the weekend.


 What OS are you running - is it really WindowsNT? I didn't think JavaFX would work at all on that OS. You may want to check that the service is running using your user account instead of system default account.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> What OS are you running - is it really WindowsNT? I didn't think JavaFX would work at all on that OS. You may want to check that the service is running using your user account instead of system default account.


Sorry, meant a Windows Service. I'm running Windows 7 Professional. I'll double check that the service is running under my user account vs the system default account.


----------



## ThAbtO

I just noticed that the Restoring jobs between sessions is bugged in 1.1q. When I re-open KMTTG and there are jobs in the list, they do not show after the re-open but they seem to still execute.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> What OS are you running - is it really WindowsNT? I didn't think JavaFX would work at all on that OS. You may want to check that the service is running using your user account instead of system default account.


You called it right. After the upgrade it was running under the system account. When I changed the credentials, it started working. Thanks.


----------



## ACraigL

Love the new version! Thanks for continuing to support such a wonderful program.


----------



## worachj

Running new version 2.0m. Transfers using Transport Stream format from my Roamio basic will not play. All I get is a green display. The file size is correct and the transfer completes, but it will not play using WMP. The same file will transfer and play correctly If I don't use Transport Stream format.

Transfers using Transport Stream from my Premiere and S3 (model 648) play without problems, but the Roamio basic will not.

*EDIT:*

I tried another transfer from my Roamio using Transport Stream but this time I also checked the dycrypt option. The transfer would start and then fail and then go into a loop of starting and failing until I canceled the job.



Code:


The Carbonaro Effect - Turn to Gold

Recorded Wed 09/09/2015 09:00 PM on 917=TRUTVHD, Duration=31 mins, EpisodeNumber=206, originalAirDate=2015-09-09

A miraculous liquid gives Michael the Midas touch in an eyeglass store; Michael trains the new girl at a tanning booth, but things take a horrifying turn when she believes she's killed her first customer. 

Saved 1 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat

>> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO C:\users\John\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\The Carbonaro Effect - (Season 02 Episode 06) Turn to Gold.mpg ...

"C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg_v0p8i\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie sid=abc --cookie-jar "C:\Users\John\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie5695645847841746785.tmp" --url "http://192.168.1.240:80/download/The%20Carbonaro%20Effect.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=152822&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts" | "C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg_v0p8i\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --no-verify --out "C:\users\John\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\The Carbonaro Effect - (Season 02 Episode 06) Turn to Gold.mpg" -

There are currently no queued jobs to save.

C:\users\John\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\The Carbonaro Effect - (Season 02 Episode 06) Turn to Gold.mpg: size=0.00 MB elapsed=0:00:01 (0.00 Mbps)

Download failed to file: C:\users\John\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\The Carbonaro Effect - (Season 02 Episode 06) Turn to Gold.mpg

Exit code: 10

  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current

                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed



  0    31    0    31    0     0   2065      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  2065

  0    31    0    31    0     0   2065      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0

  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0

  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0TiVo Private Data : Unmatched Stream ID: No error

ts_handle_tivo_private_data failed: No error

processing frame: No error

Encryption by QUALCOMM ;)





  0    31    0 29409    0     0  20636      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:-- 71729

curl: (23) Failed writing body (3359 != 16384)

Removed failed download file: C:\users\John\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\The Carbonaro Effect - (Season 02 Episode 06) Turn to Gold.mpg

The Carbonaro Effect - (Season 02 Episode 06) Turn to Gold.mpg: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 10 seconds.

Saved 1 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat

>> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO C:\users\John\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\The Carbonaro Effect - (Season 02 Episode 06) Turn to Gold.mpg ...

"C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg_v0p8i\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie sid=abc --cookie-jar "C:\Users\John\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie2320151355178213650.tmp" --url "http://192.168.1.240:80/download/The%20Carbonaro%20Effect.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=152822&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts" | "C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg_v0p8i\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --no-verify --out "C:\users\John\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\The Carbonaro Effect - (Season 02 Episode 06) Turn to Gold.mpg" -

There are currently no queued jobs to save.

C:\users\John\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\The Carbonaro Effect - (Season 02 Episode 06) Turn to Gold.mpg: size=0.00 MB elapsed=0:00:01 (0.00 Mbps)

Download failed to file: C:\users\John\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\The Carbonaro Effect - (Season 02 Episode 06) Turn to Gold.mpg

Exit code: 10

  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current

                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed



  0    31    0    31    0     0   1548      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  1548

  0    31    0    31    0     0   1548      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0

  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0

  0    31    0 19273    0     0  15391      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:-- 82716TiVo Private Data : Unmatched Stream ID: No error

ts_handle_tivo_private_data failed: No error

processing frame: No error

Encryption by QUALCOMM ;)





  0    31    0 29409    0     0  23467      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--  122k

curl: (23) Failed writing body (3359 != 10136)

Removed failed download file: C:\users\John\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\The Carbonaro Effect - (Season 02 Episode 06) Turn to Gold.mpg

The Carbonaro Effect - (Season 02 Episode 06) Turn to Gold.mpg: Download attempt # 3 scheduled in 10 seconds.

Saved 1 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat

>> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO C:\users\John\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\The Carbonaro Effect - (Season 02 Episode 06) Turn to Gold.mpg ...

"C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg_v0p8i\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie sid=abc --cookie-jar "C:\Users\John\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie6959921619441293214.tmp" --url "http://192.168.1.240:80/download/The%20Carbonaro%20Effect.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=152822&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts" | "C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg_v0p8i\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --no-verify --out "C:\users\John\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\The Carbonaro Effect - (Season 02 Episode 06) Turn to Gold.mpg" -

There are currently no queued jobs to save.

C:\users\John\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\The Carbonaro Effect - (Season 02 Episode 06) Turn to Gold.mpg: size=0.00 MB elapsed=0:00:01 (0.00 Mbps)

Download failed to file: C:\users\John\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\The Carbonaro Effect - (Season 02 Episode 06) Turn to Gold.mpg

Exit code: 10

  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current

                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed



  0    31    0    31    0     0   1068      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  1068

  0    31    0    31    0     0   1068      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0

  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0

  0    31    0 17825    0     0  14053      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:-- 74270TiVo Private Data : Unmatched Stream ID: No error

ts_handle_tivo_private_data failed: No error

processing frame: No error

Encryption by QUALCOMM ;)





  0    31    0 29409    0     0  23168      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--  119k

curl: (23) Failed writing body (3359 != 8688)

Removed failed download file: C:\users\John\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\The Carbonaro Effect - (Season 02 Episode 06) Turn to Gold.mpg

The Carbonaro Effect - (Season 02 Episode 06) Turn to Gold.mpg: Download attempt # 4 scheduled in 10 seconds.

Saved 1 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat

>> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO C:\users\John\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\The Carbonaro Effect - (Season 02 Episode 06) Turn to Gold.mpg ...

"C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg_v0p8i\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie sid=abc --cookie-jar "C:\Users\John\AppData\Local\Temp\cookie7288003730515614520.tmp" --url "http://192.168.1.240:80/download/The%20Carbonaro%20Effect.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=152822&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts" | "C:\Program Files (x86)\kmttg_v0p8i\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --no-verify --out "C:\users\John\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\The Carbonaro Effect - (Season 02 Episode 06) Turn to Gold.mpg" -

There are currently no queued jobs to save.

C:\users\John\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\The Carbonaro Effect - (Season 02 Episode 06) Turn to Gold.mpg: size=0.00 MB elapsed=0:00:01 (0.00 Mbps)

Download failed to file: C:\users\John\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\The Carbonaro Effect - (Season 02 Episode 06) Turn to Gold.mpg

Exit code: 10

  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current

                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed



  0    31    0    31    0     0   1290      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  1290

  0    31    0    31    0     0   1290      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0

  0    31    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0

  0    31    0 17825    0     0  13945      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:-- 69901TiVo Private Data : Unmatched Stream ID: No error

ts_handle_tivo_private_data failed: No error

processing frame: No error

Encryption by QUALCOMM ;)





  0    31    0 29409    0     0  22975      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--  112k

curl: (23) Failed writing body (3359 != 10136)

Removed failed download file: C:\users\John\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\The Carbonaro Effect - (Season 02 Episode 06) Turn to Gold.mpg

The Carbonaro Effect - (Season 02 Episode 06) Turn to Gold.mpg: Download attempt # 5 scheduled in 10 seconds.

Saved 1 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat

There are currently no queued jobs to save.


----------



## moyekj

worachj said:


> Running new version 2.0m. Transfers using Transport Stream format from my Roamio basic will not play. All I get is a green display. The file size is correct and the transfer completes, but it will not play using WMP. The same file will transfer and play correctly If I don't use Transport Stream format.
> 
> Transfers using Transport Stream from my Premiere and S3 (model 648) play without problems, but the Roamio basic will not.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> I tried another transfer from my Roamio using Transport Stream but this time I also checked the dycrypt option. The transfer would start and then fail and then go into a loop of starting and failing until I canceled the job.


 You should not use tivodecode for decrypting TS downloads. Since you are on Windows and looks like you have at least a partial TiVo Desktop install you should turn on "decrypt using DirectShowDump instead of tivodecode" under kmttg config->Program Options.

As for Roamio basic TS downloads not playing on your PC while Premiere TS downloads do I have no idea, but the problem is not under kmttg control if that's indeed the case.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> You should not use tivodecode for decrypting TS downloads. Since you are on Windows and looks like you have at least a partial TiVo Desktop install you should turn on "decrypt using DirectShowDump instead of tivodecode" under kmttg config->Program Options.
> 
> As for Roamio basic TS downloads not playing on your PC while Premiere TS downloads do I have no idea, but the problem is not under kmttg control if that's indeed the case.


Also sounds like he may be combing d/l with decryption, which has always been problematic.


----------



## worachj

moyekj said:


> You should not use tivodecode for decrypting TS downloads. Since you are on Windows and looks like you have at least a partial TiVo Desktop install you should turn on "decrypt using DirectShowDump instead of tivodecode" under kmttg config->Program Options.
> 
> As for Roamio basic TS downloads not playing on your PC while Premiere TS downloads do I have no idea, but the problem is not under kmttg control if that's indeed the case.





lpwcomp said:


> Also sounds like he may be combing d/l with decryption, which has always been problematic.


Turned on "decrypt using DirectShowDump instead of tivodecode". I still got the start/fail loop.

Saw lpwcomp's post; and I was combining download and decryp. Turned that off and the TS with decrypt worked, but still wouldn't play in WMP.

I tried a different download and it worked perfectly. So there appears to be something wrong with that one show on my Roamio.

So I had some bad config settings and a bad file on the Roamio. Thanks to you both I got it working the way I want it to.

*Thanks guys!*


----------



## moyekj

v2.0n version released with some fixes and GUI updates. Consult release_notes Wiki for all the details.


----------



## elprice7345

@moyekj - Does the Remote-Search tab search on episode title and/or episode number?

If not, could it as part of the regular keyword search?

This would allow me to narrow a search to a specific episode.


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> @moyekj - Does the Remote-Search tab search on episode title and/or episode number?
> 
> If not, could it as part of the regular keyword search?
> 
> This would allow me to narrow a search to a specific episode.


 Use Search++ for those more advanced types of searches.


----------



## ALbino

The scrolling to selected row works great, thanks for adding that.

And removing the drop shadows was the correct design choice


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> @moyekj - Does the Remote-Search tab search on episode title and/or episode number?
> 
> If not, could it as part of the regular keyword search?
> 
> This would allow me to narrow a search to a specific episode.





moyekj said:


> Use Search++ for those more advanced types of searches.


 FYI, for next release Search++ will have option of including streaming content in searches just like regular Search.


----------



## ALbino

moyekj said:


> FYI, for next release Search++ will have option of including streaming content in searches just like regular Search.


Looking forward to that for sure.


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> FYI, for next release Search++ will have option of including streaming content in searches just like regular Search.


Thanks moyekj!


----------



## charlesd81

Stupid question and I think the answer is yes. Does this software still work with the TiVo Premiere? I'm thinking of re-enabling my service plan but wanted to make sure this still works. I have some old shows still on the DVR that I had never backed up.


----------



## ggieseke

Yes.


----------



## ThAbtO

charlesd81 said:


> Stupid question and I think the answer is yes. Does this software still work with the TiVo Premiere? I'm thinking of re-enabling my service plan but wanted to make sure this still works. I have some old shows still on the DVR that I had never backed up.


Yes, works as far back as to the Series 2.


----------



## chuck95

Since I've upgraded to 2.0m, it seems that the download, the decrypt and the encode happen at the same time. Maybe it's something I didn't set up correctly, but I much prefer it to happen one at a time.
(see screenshot)

I have "active job limit" set to 1. 
"Allow only 1 download at a time" is checked.
"combine download and tivodecode decrypt" is not checked.
It happens with both directshow dump and tivodecode options.

Is there something else I should check?


----------



## moyekj

chuck95 said:


> Since I've upgraded to 2.0m, it seems that the download, the decrypt and the encode happen at the same time. Maybe it's something I didn't set up correctly, but I much prefer it to happen one at a time.
> (see screenshot)


 Looks to me like what happened is you have "Automatically restore job queue between sessions" option set and shut down kmttg with queued jobs. What generally happens there is the queued jobs will be invisibly run when you start kmttg. i.e. The jobs are actually running in background but the GUI doesn't really know about them. i.e. The option is not really functional. Note that I highly recommend not enabling that and in fact I should just remove it. That code was not something I put together - it was implemented by someone who really wanted that feature but I've never had any use for it and don't test it.


----------



## mattack

This reminds me of something I've wondered about lately.

Short version: if I queue up a bunch of downloads, OFTEN (but not absolutely always), I get the metadata files for all of them created, then the video files begin downloading.

Longer version: I often use resume from pause point, especially since it now gets the current pause point before downloading (AWESOME!). So I'm downloading with Java (since it doesn't switch back when turning off resume downloads)..

It's a VERY minor issue, but I like the video and metadata files to be modified in order, just so I can easily sort by date and get the video & metadata files right next to each other.

Is there some setting, likely related to Java downloads, that I can change to fix this?

again, as far as I remember, this NEVER happened with non-java downloads.


----------



## chuck95

moyekj said:


> Looks to me like what happened is you have "Automatically restore job queue between sessions" option set and shut down kmttg with queued jobs.


Thanks moyekj, that seems to have done the trick!


----------



## charlesd81

I just reactivated my TiVo Premiere and am running kmttg 2.0n. When I hit refresh the log says ">> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from DVR-5321 ..." but it says "No content in table" for my DVR. I have at least 20 shows still on the DVR. Why would it not be able to get the shows stored on the DVR? My account is active. I tried clicking Disk Usage and it says "Failed to obtain data for TiVo: DVR-....". I can ping the TiVo and kmttg successfully finds it. I can connect to the TiVo doing http://192.168....


----------



## ThAbtO

charlesd81 said:


> I just reactivated my TiVo Premiere and am running kmttg 2.0n. When I hit refresh the log says ">> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from DVR-5321 ..." but it says "No content in table" for my DVR. I have at least 20 shows still on the DVR. Why would it not be able to get the shows stored on the DVR? My account is active. I tried clicking Disk Usage and it says "Failed to obtain data for TiVo: DVR-....". I can ping the TiVo and kmttg successfully finds it. I can connect to the TiVo doing http://192.168....


Make sure in your tivo.com account, under DVR Preferences, sharing and transfers are checked. Any changes, force the Tivo connections.


----------



## charlesd81

The settings were already set in my account but I tried connecting again then ran kmttg and still nothing. The only thing I don't have installed is my cablecard because I haven't picked that up yet but I thought I didn't need to have a card installed in order to access the content.

Update:
So I installed an older version of kmttg which has additional debug information. This is the message I received.

http IO exception for: https://192.168.1.167/TiVoConnect?C...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0
Server returned HTTP response code: 403 for URL: https://192.168.1.167/TiVoConnect?C...tainer=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0
Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from DVR-xxxx
Check YOUR MAK & IP settings

So it appears it doesn't like my MAK maybe? I took the one from My Account page in Tivo. I tried getting my MAK from the TiVo but it said Temporarily Unavailable or something similar. Any ideas what is going on? I activate my account less then 24 hours ago. Does it take some time for this to become active?

Update:
It appears to be working. I needed to re-enter my MAK into kmttg and Refresh. I also re-connected a 2nd time to the TiVo service.


----------



## lpwcomp

charlesd81 said:


> <snip> I activate my account less then 24 hours ago. Does it take some time for this to become active? <snip>


Yes.


----------



## ALbino

KMTTG v2.0n is crashing for me when I try and play anything by right-clicking and selecting Play. If I hit the space bar then it plays fine.

It seems to alternate between crashing and spitting out a ton of errors, so I've made a pastebin of it here:

http://pastebin.com/XbRA9sSG

I tried rebooting, and there aren't any Java updates (I'm on 1.8.0_60-b27).

Thanks.


----------



## howards

Minor problem seen with 2.0n and a Tivo Premiere.

I used the Remote function to edit a recording that was in the todo list and extended the recording time by 60 minutes. kmttg reports the following:

Modified recording: 'CNN Republican Debate' on Tivo: Premiere
telnet - Failed to connect to host: 192.1.1.241
telnet - connect timed out

If I go to the Tivo and check the end time, kmttg did succeed in changing it as requested so the error message did not indicate that modifying the recording failed.


----------



## ThAbtO

howards said:


> Minor problem seen with 2.0n and a Tivo Premiere.
> 
> I used the Remote function to edit a recording that was in the todo list and extended the recording time by 60 minutes. kmttg reports the following:
> 
> Modified recording: 'CNN Republican Debate' on Tivo: Premiere
> telnet - Failed to connect to host: 192.1.1.241
> telnet - connect timed out
> 
> If I go to the Tivo and check the end time, kmttg did succeed in changing it as requested so the error message did not indicate that modifying the recording failed.


For the remote tab to work, Network Remote Control needs to be enabled.


----------



## howards

ThAbtO said:


> For the remote tab to work, Network Remote Control needs to be enabled.


Network remote control is enabled and remote functions work fine. There is an error message about Telnet not working that does not affect functionality.


----------



## ThAbtO

Network remote uses Telnet Protocol and that tends to time out.


----------



## moyekj

howards said:


> Minor problem seen with 2.0n and a Tivo Premiere.
> 
> I used the Remote function to edit a recording that was in the todo list and extended the recording time by 60 minutes. kmttg reports the following:
> 
> Modified recording: 'CNN Republican Debate' on Tivo: Premiere
> telnet - Failed to connect to host: 192.1.1.241
> telnet - connect timed out
> 
> If I go to the Tivo and check the end time, kmttg did succeed in changing it as requested so the error message did not indicate that modifying the recording failed.


 Sounds very strange. Don't know what could be triggering telnet attempts as that has nothing to do with RPC. (And even if somehow you are pressing virtual remote buttons, for a series 4 it uses RPC, not telnet).


----------



## moyekj

ALbino said:


> KMTTG v2.0n is crashing for me when I try and play anything by right-clicking and selecting Play. If I hit the space bar then it plays fine.
> 
> It seems to alternate between crashing and spitting out a ton of errors, so I've made a pastebin of it here:
> 
> http://pastebin.com/XbRA9sSG


 OK thanks, this one I can reproduce and will look into it.


----------



## miricle

I've been noticing that many keyboard items that worked in the 1.x builds no longer work in 2.0. I see the same behavior both on Mac and Windows.

First off, if I am in the "Season Premiers" tab under Remote, I used to be able to click in the channel list and have it scroll to that numbers as I type. For example, most of the channels that I want are in the 800s so I could just select the first channel then type 804 and it would jump to 804. Now, keyboard entry does nothing.

I also used to be able to update my ToDo list from the remote tab and then use the keyboard cursor up and down arrows to move around then hit Delete to delete an item. I could then use up or down arrows to move around. Now, I can select an item, arrow up or down, hit delete and the keyboard loses focus - I now must use the mouse to select a new item in the todo list (which sometimes works and sometimes required 2 or 3 clicks to select the item I want).

I'm sure that the keyboard controls are not limited just to the controls I pointed out but those are the ones that I typically use. It is probably a problem anywhere those controls are used.


----------



## moyekj

miricle said:


> I've been noticing that many keyboard items that worked in the 1.x builds no longer work in 2.0. I see the same behavior both on Mac and Windows.
> 
> First off, if I am in the "Season Premiers" tab under Remote, I used to be able to click in the channel list and have it scroll to that numbers as I type. For example, most of the channels that I want are in the 800s so I could just select the first channel then type 804 and it would jump to 804. Now, keyboard entry does nothing.
> 
> I also used to be able to update my ToDo list from the remote tab and then use the keyboard cursor up and down arrows to move around then hit Delete to delete an item. I could then use up or down arrows to move around. Now, I can select an item, arrow up or down, hit delete and the keyboard loses focus - I now must use the mouse to select a new item in the todo list (which sometimes works and sometimes required 2 or 3 clicks to select the item I want).
> 
> I'm sure that the keyboard controls are not limited just to the controls I pointed out but those are the ones that I typically use. It is probably a problem anywhere those controls are used.


 For "delete" presses causing table row to lose focus I understand now how to fix. Apparently in JavaFX default action of "delete" key is to remove focus, but I can prevent that from happening pretty easy in code which I have done for next release.
For channel list jumping to an entry on key presses I was not aware of being able to do that with kmttg 1.x, so must have been a default Java Swing action that doesn't exist in Java FX. So not sure I can do much there, but I'll look into it.


----------



## miricle

moyekj said:


> For "delete" presses causing table row to lose focus I understand now how to fix. Apparently in JavaFX default action of "delete" key is to remove focus, but I can prevent that from happening pretty easy in code which I have done for next release.
> For channel list jumping to an entry on key presses I was not aware of being able to do that with kmttg 1.x, so must have been a default Java Swing action that doesn't exist in Java FX. So not sure I can do much there, but I'll look into it.


Great! The delete thing is the one that I most notice -- I like to "sanitize" my ToDo list (especially when there tend to be lots of repeats that I still may want to record) so that is very useful. What is the control type for the channel list? I bet someone out there has a fix...


----------



## moyekj

miricle said:


> What is the control type for the channel list? I bet someone out there has a fix...


 JavaFX ListView is used for "Premieres" channel list. Googling around a little didn't reveal much of anything useful, but if you happen to find something let me know.


----------



## BH9244

Strange occurance this morning, started KMTTG 2.0n (which previously ran without incident) and it appears to load without error with Taskbar Icon visible, however does not open on display, if I put the mouse on the taskbar icon it appears to show the regular kmttg screen in miniature, if I open a second instance same thing except two taskbar icons. No other programs act in this manner. Any thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

BH9244 said:


> Strange occurance this morning, started KMTTG 2.0n (which previously ran without incident) and it appears to load without error with Taskbar Icon visible, however does not open on display, if I put the mouse on the taskbar icon it appears to show the regular kmttg screen in miniature, if I open a second instance same thing except two taskbar icons. No other programs act in this manner. Any thoughts. Thanks.


 Rename c:\Users\<LOGINNAME>\kmttg_settings_v2 to a different name and try again. If that works please post contents of the renamed settings file so I can see what may be going on.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> For channel list jumping to an entry on key presses I was not aware of being able to do that with kmttg 1.x, so must have been a default Java Swing action that doesn't exist in Java FX. So not sure I can do much there, but I'll look into it.


I've implemented a somewhat crude version of keyboard support for Season Premiere and Guide tab channel lists for next release.


----------



## BH9244

moyekj said:


> Rename c:\Users\<LOGINNAME>\kmttg_settings_v2 to a different name and try again. If that works please post contents of the renamed settings file so I can see what may be going on.


Yes, This fixed it, here's the original file

# kmttg gui preferences file
<GUI_LOOP>
0
<metadata>
0
<decrypt>
0
<qsfix>
0
<twpdelete>
0
<rpcdelete>
0
<comskip>
0
<comcut>
0
<captions>
0
<encode>
0
<push>
0
<custom>
0
<encode_name>
ff_droid
<toolTips>
1
<toolTipsDelay>
2
<toolTipsTimeout>
20
<slingBox>
0
<slingBox_perl>

<slingBox_dir>
C:\kmttg
<slingBox_ip>

<slingBox_port>
5201
<slingBox_pass>

<slingBox_res>
1920x1080
<slingBox_vbw>
4000
<slingBox_type>
Slingbox 350/500
<slingBox_container>
mpegts
<jobMonitorFullPaths>
1
<width>
1932
<height>
1056
<x>
-32000
<y>
-32000
<centerDivider>
0.6156186612576064
<bottomDivider>
0.5982905982905983
<tab_remote>
4
<tab>
Remote
<columnOrder>
DVR B5E6=ICON,SHOW,DATE,CHANNEL,DUR,SIZE,Mbps
DVR 4BD4 (2)=ICON,SHOW,DATE,CHANNEL,DUR,SIZE,Mbps
DVR 4BD4=ICON,SHOW,DATE,CHANNEL,DUR,SIZE,Mbps
DVR 59AD=ICON,SHOW,DATE,CHANNEL,DUR,SIZE,Mbps
FILES=FILE,SIZE,DIR
JOBS=STATUS,JOB,SOURCE,OUTPUT

<columnWidths>
DVR B5E6=83,420,173,102,57,83,61
DVR 4BD4 (2)=80,80,80,80,80,80,80
DVR 4BD4=83,434,173,112,57,83,61
DVR 59AD=80,80,80,80,80,80,80
FILES=80,80,80

<showFolders>
DVR B5E6=1
DVR 4BD4 (2)=0
DVR 4BD4=1
DVR 59AD=0

<rpc_tivo>
todo=DVR 4BD4
sp=DVR B5E6
cancel=DVR 4BD4
premiere=DVR B5E6
search=DVR 4BD4
guide=DVR B5E6
stream=DVR B5E6
deleted=DVR 4BD4
thumbs=DVR B5E6
rc=DVR B5E6
info=DVR B5E6

<rpc_includePast>
0

<rpc_search_max>
200

<rpc_search_type>
keywords
<rpc_search_includeFree>
0

<rpc_search_includePaid>
0

<rpc_recordOpt>
keepBehavior=fifo
startTimePadding=60
endTimePadding=0
anywhere=false

<rpc_spOpt>
showStatus=firstRunOnly
maxRecordings=0
keepBehavior=fifo
startTimePadding=0
endTimePadding=0


----------



## moyekj

OK thanks. The problem was this:


Code:


<x>
-32000
<y>
-32000

Don't know how negative numbers for position on screen end up getting in there, but I know I need to check for that now for future releases (though I thought I already did so will need to check again).


----------



## gonzotek

moyekj said:


> OK thanks. The problem was this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <x>
> -32000
> <y>
> -32000
> 
> Don't know how negative numbers for position on screen end up getting in there, but I know I need to check for that now for future releases (though I thought I already did so will need to check again).


Any chance this was a multi-monitor setup (maybe a laptop that had an external display attached, then removed)? I've seen apps have trouble like that before when switching between solo & multi-mon modes.


----------



## moyekj

gonzotek said:


> Any chance this was a multi-monitor setup (maybe a laptop that had an external display attached, then removed)? I've seen apps have trouble like that before when switching between solo & multi-mon modes.


 Could be. In any case for next release there is code that checks that x and y are within visible range now when reading the saved settings file, so should not be a problem going forwards.


----------



## BH9244

moyekj said:


> Could be. In any case for next release there is code that checks that x and y are within visible range now when reading the saved settings file, so should not be a problem going forwards.


Yes it occurred on a laptop connected to an external monitor and now that you mention it the cable came loose yesterday at one point.


----------



## HeatherA

moyekj said:


> v2.0n version released with some fixes and GUI updates. Consult release_notes Wiki for all the details.


When I did the in-app update it killed my KMTTG and now I get an error stating the Java JAR file can not be opened.

Any ideas?

Solved: Updated my Java. Running Mac on El Capitan


----------



## chuck95

I'm having trouble with auto transfer.
The shows download, but won't decrypt and encode.
I've tried changing the decrypt settings to both DirectShow Dump and tivodecode, and then clicking "update" on each auto transfer line.
Also, I do have Tivo desktop installed.
Thanks.

2015_09_19_00:45:07 Title keyword match: 'the late show with stephen colbert' found in 'the late show with stephen colbert'
2015_09_19_00:45:07 START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: The Late Show With Stephen Colbert
2015_09_19_00:45:07 Skipping currently recording show: Late Night With Seth Meyers
2015_09_19_00:45:07 TOTAL auto matches for 'Family Room' = 3/245
2015_09_19_00:45:07 NOTE: NPL job completed: 0:00:10
2015_09_19_00:45:07 ---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Family Room
2015_09_19_00:45:13 >> DOWNLOADING C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.TiVo ...
2015_09_19_00:45:14 "C:\kmttg 2.0m\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie sid=abc --cookie-jar "C:\kmttg 2.0m\cookie6576766509854469526.tmp" --url http://192.168.1.7:80/download/The+...n+Colbert.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=72620 --output "C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.TiVo" 
2015_09_19_01:08:12 NOTE: C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.TiVo: size=7421.07 MB elapsed=0:22:58 (45.18 Mbps)
2015_09_19_01:08:12 NOTE: 'Check download duration' option enabled => checking expected vs. actual
2015_09_19_01:08:12 NOTE: (Mismatch tolerance = 200 secs)
2015_09_19_01:08:12 NOTE: Expected duration = 3894 secs
2015_09_19_01:08:14 NOTE: Actual duration = 3840 secs
2015_09_19_01:08:14 ---DONE--- job=download output=C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.TiVo
2015_09_19_01:08:17 >> DSD DECRYPT C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.TiVo ...
2015_09_19_01:08:17 "C:\kmttg 2.0m\dsd\DSDCmd.exe" "-s:C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.TiVo" "-t:C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.mpg" 
2015_09_19_01:08:19 ERROR: dsd failed (exit code: 1 ) - check command: "C:\kmttg 2.0m\dsd\DSDCmd.exe" "-s:C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.TiVo" "-t:C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.mpg" 
2015_09_19_01:08:19 ERROR: NOTE: You must have at least partial TiVo Desktop install for DirectShow Dump to work
2015_09_19_01:08:19 ERROR: Processing from C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.TiVo to C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.mpg
2015_09_19_01:08:19 ERROR: Processed: An error has occured: Could not load file into filter.
2015_09_19_01:08:21 ERROR: mpeg file not given or doesn't exist: C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.mpg
2015_09_19_01:08:21 
'Family Room' PROCESSING SLEEPING 10 mins ...


----------



## chuck95

I'm having trouble with auto transfer.
The shows download, but won't decrypt and encode.
I've tried changing the decrypt settings to both DirectShow Dump and tivodecode, and then clicking "update" on each auto transfer line.
Also, I do have Tivo desktop installed.
Thanks.

2015_09_19_00:45:07 Title keyword match: 'the late show with stephen colbert' found in 'the late show with stephen colbert'
2015_09_19_00:45:07 START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: The Late Show With Stephen Colbert
2015_09_19_00:45:07 Skipping currently recording show: Late Night With Seth Meyers
2015_09_19_00:45:07 TOTAL auto matches for 'Family Room' = 3/245
2015_09_19_00:45:07 NOTE: NPL job completed: 0:00:10
2015_09_19_00:45:07 ---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Family Room
2015_09_19_00:45:13 >> DOWNLOADING C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.TiVo ...
2015_09_19_00:45:14 "C:\kmttg 2.0m\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie sid=abc --cookie-jar "C:\kmttg 2.0m\cookie6576766509854469526.tmp" --url http://192.168.1.7:80/download/The+...n+Colbert.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=72620 --output "C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.TiVo" 
2015_09_19_01:08:12 NOTE: C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.TiVo: size=7421.07 MB elapsed=0:22:58 (45.18 Mbps)
2015_09_19_01:08:12 NOTE: 'Check download duration' option enabled => checking expected vs. actual
2015_09_19_01:08:12 NOTE: (Mismatch tolerance = 200 secs)
2015_09_19_01:08:12 NOTE: Expected duration = 3894 secs
2015_09_19_01:08:14 NOTE: Actual duration = 3840 secs
2015_09_19_01:08:14 ---DONE--- job=download output=C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.TiVo
2015_09_19_01:08:17 >> DSD DECRYPT C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.TiVo ...
2015_09_19_01:08:17 "C:\kmttg 2.0m\dsd\DSDCmd.exe" "-s:C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.TiVo" "-t:C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.mpg" 
2015_09_19_01:08:19 ERROR: dsd failed (exit code: 1 ) - check command: "C:\kmttg 2.0m\dsd\DSDCmd.exe" "-s:C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.TiVo" "-t:C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.mpg" 
2015_09_19_01:08:19 ERROR: NOTE: You must have at least partial TiVo Desktop install for DirectShow Dump to work
2015_09_19_01:08:19 ERROR: Processing from C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.TiVo to C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.mpg
2015_09_19_01:08:19 ERROR: Processed: An error has occured: Could not load file into filter.
2015_09_19_01:08:21 ERROR: mpeg file not given or doesn't exist: C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.mpg
2015_09_19_01:08:21 
'Family Room' PROCESSING SLEEPING 10 mins ...


----------



## moyekj

chuck95 said:


> I'm having trouble with auto transfer.
> The shows download, but won't decrypt and encode.
> I've tried changing the decrypt settings to both DirectShow Dump and tivodecode, and then clicking "update" on each auto transfer line.
> Also, I do have Tivo desktop installed.
> Thanks.
> 
> 2015_09_19_00:45:07 Title keyword match: 'the late show with stephen colbert' found in 'the late show with stephen colbert'
> 2015_09_19_00:45:07 START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: The Late Show With Stephen Colbert
> 2015_09_19_00:45:07 Skipping currently recording show: Late Night With Seth Meyers
> 2015_09_19_00:45:07 TOTAL auto matches for 'Family Room' = 3/245
> 2015_09_19_00:45:07 NOTE: NPL job completed: 0:00:10
> 2015_09_19_00:45:07 ---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Family Room
> 2015_09_19_00:45:13 >> DOWNLOADING C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.TiVo ...
> 2015_09_19_00:45:14 "C:\kmttg 2.0m\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie sid=abc --cookie-jar "C:\kmttg 2.0m\cookie6576766509854469526.tmp" --url http://192.168.1.7:80/download/The+...n+Colbert.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=72620 --output "C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.TiVo"
> 2015_09_19_01:08:12 NOTE: C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.TiVo: size=7421.07 MB elapsed=0:22:58 (45.18 Mbps)
> 2015_09_19_01:08:12 NOTE: 'Check download duration' option enabled => checking expected vs. actual
> 2015_09_19_01:08:12 NOTE: (Mismatch tolerance = 200 secs)
> 2015_09_19_01:08:12 NOTE: Expected duration = 3894 secs
> 2015_09_19_01:08:14 NOTE: Actual duration = 3840 secs
> 2015_09_19_01:08:14 ---DONE--- job=download output=C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.TiVo
> 2015_09_19_01:08:17 >> DSD DECRYPT C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.TiVo ...
> 2015_09_19_01:08:17 "C:\kmttg 2.0m\dsd\DSDCmd.exe" "-s:C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.TiVo" "-t:C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.mpg"
> 2015_09_19_01:08:19 ERROR: dsd failed (exit code: 1 ) - check command: "C:\kmttg 2.0m\dsd\DSDCmd.exe" "-s:C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.TiVo" "-t:C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.mpg"
> 2015_09_19_01:08:19 ERROR: NOTE: You must have at least partial TiVo Desktop install for DirectShow Dump to work
> 2015_09_19_01:08:19 ERROR: Processing from C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.TiVo to C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.mpg
> 2015_09_19_01:08:19 ERROR: Processed: An error has occured: Could not load file into filter.
> 2015_09_19_01:08:21 ERROR: mpeg file not given or doesn't exist: C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\The Late Show With Stephen Colbert (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s01e09 WCBSDT.mpg
> 2015_09_19_01:08:21
> 'Family Room' PROCESSING SLEEPING 10 mins ...


This error implies that the TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll from TiVo Desktop is either not installed/registered or not working properly:
"ERROR: Processed: An error has occured: Could not load file into filter."

If you recently upgraded to Windows 10 note that it breaks TiVo Desktop and you need to remove and re-install.

You can verify whether or not you have a working TiVo Desktop installation by attempting to play a .TiVo file. If it doesn't play then there is a problem.


----------



## chuck95

I'm still running Windows 7, no upgrades. 
The .Tivo file plays fine, but won't decrypt when using auto transfer.
However, I can decrypt it manually in the files tab using both DSD and Tivodecrypt methods.


----------



## moyekj

chuck95 said:


> I'm still running Windows 7, no upgrades.
> The .Tivo file plays fine, but won't decrypt when using auto transfer.
> However, I can decrypt it manually in the files tab using both DSD and Tivodecrypt methods.


 Make sure the "kmttg" service is running using your account, not the default windows account as described in the auto_transfers Wiki


----------



## lpwcomp

If you are running the auto transfer service, try running it via the GUI.


----------



## chuck95

moyekj said:


> Make sure the "kmttg" service is running using your account, not the default windows account as described in the auto_transfers Wiki


There's only one account, with no password. It's always worked in the past. Nothing's changed on that end.



lpwcomp said:


> If you are running the auto transfer service, try running it via the GUI.


Seems to do the same via GUI. Downloads .Tivo file, but doesn't decrypt.


----------



## chuck95

2015_09_19_17:18:16 >> DSD DECRYPT C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\Girl Meets World - Girl Meets Cory and Topanga (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s02e16 DISNHD.TiVo ...
2015_09_19_17:18:16 "C:\kmttg 2.0m\dsd\DSDCmd.exe" "-s:C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\Girl Meets World - Girl Meets Cory and Topanga (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s02e16 DISNHD.TiVo" "-t:C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\Girl Meets World - Girl Meets Cory and Topanga (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s02e16 DISNHD.mpg" 
2015_09_19_17:18:18 ERROR: dsd failed (exit code: 1 ) - check command: "C:\kmttg 2.0m\dsd\DSDCmd.exe" "-s:C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\Girl Meets World - Girl Meets Cory and Topanga (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s02e16 DISNHD.TiVo" "-t:C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\Girl Meets World - Girl Meets Cory and Topanga (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s02e16 DISNHD.mpg" 
2015_09_19_17:18:18 ERROR: NOTE: You must have at least partial TiVo Desktop install for DirectShow Dump to work
2015_09_19_17:18:18 ERROR: Processing from C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\Girl Meets World - Girl Meets Cory and Topanga (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s02e16 DISNHD.TiVo to C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\Girl Meets World - Girl Meets Cory and Topanga (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s02e16 DISNHD.mpg
2015_09_19_17:18:18 ERROR: Processed: An error has occured: Could not load file into filter.
2015_09_19_17:18:20 ERROR: mpeg file not given or doesn't exist: C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\Girl Meets World - Girl Meets Cory and Topanga (Fri_09_18_2015) ep# s02e16 DISNHD.mpg
2015_09_19_17:18:20 >> DOWNLOADING C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\Girl Meets World - Girl Meets the Tell-Tale-Tot (Sat_09_19_2015) ep# s02e06 DISNHD.TiVo ...
2015_09_19_17:18:20 "C:\kmttg 2.0m\curl\curl.exe" --retry 3 --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie sid=abc --cookie-jar "C:\kmttg 2.0m\cookie4165759763440582473.tmp" --url http://192.168.1.7:80/download/Girl+Meets+World.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=72590 --output "C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg 2.0m shows\Girl Meets World - Girl Meets the Tell-Tale-Tot (Sat_09_19_2015) ep# s02e06 DISNHD.TiVo"


----------



## moyekj

What's the error message when you turn on tivodecode instead of DSD?


----------



## chuck95

It gave the same dsd failed error despite the dsd option being unchecked. 
But I just created a new auto transfer entry, and it seems to be working properly now.

Maybe it didn't work with the others because dsd WAS checked when I created those entries? Even though I "updated" them after unchecking the dsd option.

So now that I see the new one working, I guess I'll delete the old entries, and recreate them. That'll probably work!


----------



## moyekj

chuck95 said:


> Maybe it didn't work with the others because dsd WAS checked when I created those entries? Even though I "updated" them after unchecking the dsd option.


 No that's not how it works. If you are running the GUI then unchecking DSD and launching new jobs would use tivodecode right away. If you already have jobs in the queue that would be the only time it wouldn't change.
P.S. You are running an older version of kmttg and should update using Help->Update kmttg


----------



## ThAbtO

I just tried to press SPACE to play a recording on the Roamio and KMTTG gave me the error...

recordingId not available for this entry

So, I tried enabling "Use RPC to get NPL", refreshed NPL and it now worked.


----------



## moyekj

v2.0p version is now released which contains support for TivoLibre which is a new Java based program for decrypting .TiVo files that can properly handle TS .TiVo files. Very special thanks to Todd Kulesza (TCF handle fflewddur) for all his incredible work on TivoLibre and getting TS .TiVo file decrypt working properly, something which had stumped others for a long time.

This version now also supports streaming content searches for Search++ and contains some important fixes and changes. Consult release_notes for all the details.


----------



## innocentfreak

There is a bug in Android which looks like it has carried over to KMTTG. IOS doesn't have this issue so I am guessing KMTTG is using whatever commands Android does. 

I refreshed my season passes and saw a show was set for the wrong channel. I selected modify and picked the correct channel. Then I waited for the table to refresh. Once refreshed it now showed All Channels rather than the specific channel I set. I then tried refreshing Season Passes, but it still shows All Channels. 

I then went and searched for the show to see if I tried setting a season pass for the specific channel if that worked. It did in a way. The weird thing though is it acted like a new season pass and didn't prompt for me to modify. When I refreshed the season passes, I had only one listing of the show with the correct channel now rather than all channels. Also it was in the same priority slot. 

It looks like as a result to modify the channel you have to search for the show and pick the correct listing based off the channel you want. Then it will act like you are creating a new OnePass even though it is just modifying the existing pass. I tested this with three different shows.

One other option which works on Android which might work here is if you let people schedule a OnePass from the upcoming Screen in Season Passes. Currently the only option is to Refresh, Cancel, Modify, Export.


----------



## singemfrc

In 2.0p resume downloads no longer appends files, you get "SKIPPING DOWNLOAD/DECRYPT, FILE ALREADY EXISTS" even with Resume Downloads selected.

EDIT: That's because resume downloads isn't working at all. When I manually rename the file, the download just starts from the beginning. I cant remember if I did any resumes with 2.0m, does anyone have a 2.0l file I can go back to until the next version?


----------



## moyekj

singemfrc said:


> In 2.0p resume downloads no longer appends files, you get "SKIPPING DOWNLOAD/DECRYPT, FILE ALREADY EXISTS" even with Resume Downloads selected.
> 
> EDIT: That's because resume downloads isn't working at all. When I manually rename the file, the download just starts from the beginning. I cant remember if I did any resumes with 2.0m, does anyone have a 2.0l file I can go back to until the next version?


 Thanks for reporting. I know what happened and will put out a fix release later today along with potentially a fix to SP modify channel from All to specific channel.


----------



## moyekj

v2.0q version now released with fix to Resume Downloads and the Season Pass channel change and a couple of other fixes.


----------



## singemfrc

moyekj said:


> v2.0q version now released with fix to Resume Downloads and the Season Pass channel change and a couple of other fixes.


Thanks for such a quick fix!


----------



## rich97702

Senior moment:
I changed a message option somewhere a while back and I'll be darned if I can find it now.

When I download/decrypt a show that will only partially download (due to a faulty Tivo file), I get a _very_ long list of errors, roughly 1,000 entries i.e.:

actual download duration not within expected tolerance => error
Download failed to file: C:\Users\xx\xx\xxx
Exit code: 0
0 31 0 23.2G 0 0 5338k 0 --:--:-- 1:16:04 --:--:-- 5345k
0 31 0 23.2G 0 0 5338k 0 --:--:-- 1:16:05 --:--:-- 5123k

etc, etc.

I would like to reverse the setting.
Can Someone help?

Thanks in advance,
Rich


----------



## waynomo

Interesting behavior. I use "Movies[/][mainTitle][" (" movieYear ")"]" for file naming when downloading movies. This has been working fine with my Roamio and Windows 8.1/10 PC. For some reason movieYear is not coming over when downloading from my TiVoHD. The PC in question is running Windows 8.1.

It's not a big deal, but I am surprised it is not working properly since the information is there.

ETA:
Wild.TiVo (Result from TivoHD)
Wild (2014).TiVo (Result from Roamio)


----------



## moyekj

rich97702 said:


> Senior moment:
> I changed a message option somewhere a while back and I'll be darned if I can find it now.
> 
> When I download/decrypt a show that will only partially download (due to a faulty Tivo file), I get a _very_ long list of errors, roughly 1,000 entries i.e.:
> 
> actual download duration not within expected tolerance => error
> Download failed to file: C:\Users\xx\xx\xxx
> Exit code: 0
> 0 31 0 23.2G 0 0 5338k 0 --:--:-- 1:16:04 --:--:-- 5345k
> 0 31 0 23.2G 0 0 5338k 0 --:--:-- 1:16:05 --:--:-- 5123k
> 
> etc, etc.
> 
> I would like to reverse the setting.
> Can Someone help?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Rich


 Are you using a recent release?
Option is at File-Config-File Settings-Check download duration


----------



## ThAbtO

waynomo said:


> Interesting behavior. I use "Movies[/][mainTitle][" (" movieYear ")"]" for file naming when downloading movies. This has been working fine with my Roamio and Windows 8.1/10 PC. For some reason movieYear is not coming over when downloading from my TiVoHD. The PC in question is running Windows 8.1.
> 
> It's not a big deal, but I am surprised it is not working properly since the information is there.


I believe the S3HD does not use RPC and that is used for that feature.


----------



## reneg

reneg said:


> You called it right. After the upgrade it was running under the system account. When I changed the credentials, it started working. Thanks.


My http 400 error is back. Windows 7 Professional, kmttg 2.0q. User credentials are set correctly on Windows Service. Tonight, kmttg is trying to auto transfer Big Bang Theory which results in an error 400. This error prevents any other auto transfers from occurring. The previous auto transfer of Gotham worked fine. I suspect an issue with Java download, but have no proof. If I transfer the file from the kmttg gui, it will transfer fine.

kmttg logs:


Code:


2015_09_21_20:53:50 NOTE: g:\video\Gotham.S02E01-Rise of the Villains Damned If You Do ....TiVo: size=6230.88 MB elapsed=0:11:53 (73.31 Mbps)
2015_09_21_20:53:50 ---DONE--- job=javadownload output=g:\video\Gotham.S02E01-Rise of the Villains Damned If You Do ....TiVo
2015_09_21_20:53:53 NOTE: container=mpeg, video=mpeg2video
2015_09_21_20:53:53 >> Running qsfix on g:\video\Gotham.S02E01-Rise of the Villains Damned If You Do ....TiVo ...
2015_09_21_20:53:53 C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "g:\video\Gotham.S02E01-Rise of the Villains Damned If You Do ....TiVo" "g:\video\Gotham.S02E01-Rise of the Villains Damned If You Do ....mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Windows\TEMP\VRDLock2403524065384090015.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video 
2015_09_21_20:54:10 >> DOWNLOADING g:\video\The Big Bang Theory.S09E01-The Matrimonial Momentum.TiVo ...
2015_09_21_20:54:10 http://192.168.1.94:80/download/The%20Big%20Bang%20Theory.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=128914
2015_09_21_20:54:10 ERROR: http IO exception for: http://192.168.1.94:80/download/The%20Big%20Bang%20Theory.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=128914
2015_09_21_20:54:10 ERROR: Server returned HTTP response code: 400 for URL: http://192.168.1.94:80/download/The%20Big%20Bang%20Theory.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=128914
2015_09_21_20:54:12 ERROR: Download failed to file: g:\video\The Big Bang Theory.S09E01-The Matrimonial Momentum.TiVo
2015_09_21_20:54:12 NOTE: The Big Bang Theory.S09E01-The Matrimonial Momentum.TiVo: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 10 seconds.
2015_09_21_20:54:22 >> DOWNLOADING g:\video\The Big Bang Theory.S09E01-The Matrimonial Momentum.TiVo ...
2015_09_21_20:54:22 http://192.168.1.94:80/download/The%20Big%20Bang%20Theory.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=128914
2015_09_21_20:54:22 ERROR: http IO exception for: http://192.168.1.94:80/download/The%20Big%20Bang%20Theory.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=128914
2015_09_21_20:54:22 ERROR: Server returned HTTP response code: 400 for URL: http://192.168.1.94:80/download/The%20Big%20Bang%20Theory.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=128914
2015_09_21_20:54:24 ERROR: Download failed to file: g:\video\The Big Bang Theory.S09E01-The Matrimonial Momentum.TiVo
2015_09_21_20:54:24 NOTE: The Big Bang Theory.S09E01-The Matrimonial Momentum.TiVo: Download attempt # 3 scheduled in 10 seconds.
2015_09_21_20:54:34 >> DOWNLOADING g:\video\The Big Bang Theory.S09E01-The Matrimonial Momentum.TiVo ...
2015_09_21_20:54:34 http://192.168.1.94:80/download/The%20Big%20Bang%20Theory.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=128914
2015_09_21_20:54:34 ERROR: http IO exception for: http://192.168.1.94:80/download/The%20Big%20Bang%20Theory.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=128914
2015_09_21_20:54:34 ERROR: Server returned HTTP response code: 400 for URL: http://192.168.1.94:80/download/The%20Big%20Bang%20Theory.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=128914
2015_09_21_20:54:36 ERROR: Download failed to file: g:\video\The Big Bang Theory.S09E01-The Matrimonial Momentum.TiVo
2015_09_21_20:54:36 NOTE: The Big Bang Theory.S09E01-The Matrimonial Momentum.TiVo: Download attempt # 4 scheduled in 10 seconds.
2015_09_21_20:54:47 >> DOWNLOADING g:\video\The Big Bang Theory.S09E01-The Matrimonial Momentum.TiVo ...
2015_09_21_20:54:47 http://192.168.1.94:80/download/The%20Big%20Bang%20Theory.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=128914
2015_09_21_20:54:47 ERROR: http IO exception for: http://192.168.1.94:80/download/The%20Big%20Bang%20Theory.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=128914
2015_09_21_20:54:47 ERROR: Server returned HTTP response code: 400 for URL: http://192.168.1.94:80/download/The%20Big%20Bang%20Theory.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=128914
2015_09_21_20:54:49 ERROR: Download failed to file: g:\video\The Big Bang Theory.S09E01-The Matrimonial Momentum.TiVo
2015_09_21_20:54:49 NOTE: The Big Bang Theory.S09E01-The Matrimonial Momentum.TiVo: Download attempt # 5 scheduled in 10 seconds.
2015_09_21_20:54:59 >> DOWNLOADING g:\video\The Big Bang Theory.S09E01-The Matrimonial Momentum.TiVo ...
2015_09_21_20:54:59 http://192.168.1.94:80/download/The%20Big%20Bang%20Theory.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=128914
2015_09_21_20:54:59 ERROR: http IO exception for: http://192.168.1.94:80/download/The%20Big%20Bang%20Theory.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=128914
2015_09_21_20:54:59 ERROR: Server returned HTTP response code: 400 for URL: http://192.168.1.94:80/download/The%20Big%20Bang%20Theory.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=128914
2015_09_21_20:55:01 ERROR: Download failed to file: g:\video\The Big Bang Theory.S09E01-The Matrimonial Momentum.TiVo
2015_09_21_20:55:01 ERROR: The Big Bang Theory.S09E01-The Matrimonial Momentum.TiVo: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!
2015_09_21_20:55:03 ERROR: source file not found: g:\video\The Big Bang Theory.S09E01-The Matrimonial Momentum.TiVo
2015_09_21_20:55:05 ERROR: mpeg file not found: g:\video\The Big Bang Theory.S09E01-The Matrimonial Momentum.mpg
2015_09_21_20:55:50 NOTE: qsfix job completed: 0:01:56
2015_09_21_20:55:50 ---DONE--- job=qsfix output=g:\video\Gotham.S02E01-Rise of the Villains Damned If You Do ....mpg.qsfix
2015_09_21_20:55:50 (Deleted file: g:\video\Gotham.S02E01-Rise of the Villains Damned If You Do ....TiVo)
2015_09_21_20:55:50 (Renamed g:\video\Gotham.S02E01-Rise of the Villains Damned If You Do ....mpg.qsfix to g:\video\Gotham.S02E01-Rise of the Villains Damned If You Do ....mpg)
2015_09_21_20:55:52 >> Running adscan on g:\video\Gotham.S02E01-Rise of the Villains Damned If You Do ....mpg ...
2015_09_21_20:55:52 C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\adscan.vbs "g:\video\Gotham.S02E01-Rise of the Villains Damned If You Do ....mpg" "g:\video\Gotham.S02E01-Rise of the Villains Damned If You Do ....VPrj" /l:C:\Windows\TEMP\VRDLock1492394080803235628.tmp 
2015_09_21_21:00:56 NOTE: adscan job completed: 0:05:03
2015_09_21_21:00:56 ---DONE--- job=adscan output=g:\video\Gotham.S02E01-Rise of the Villains Damned If You Do ....VPrj
2015_09_21_21:00:56 
'Living Room' PROCESSING SLEEPING 15 mins ...

XML for Big Bang Theory: https://192.168.1.94/TiVoVideoDetails?id=128914



Code:


<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

-<TvBusMarshalledStruct:TvBusEnvelope xs:type="TvPgdRecording:TvPgdRecording" xs:schemaLocation="http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvBusMarshalledStruct TvBusMarshalledStruct.xsd http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvPgdRecording TvPgdRecording.xsd http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvBusDuration TvBusDuration.xsd http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvPgdShowing TvPgdShowing.xsd http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvDbShowingBit TvDbShowingBit.xsd http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvBusDateTime TvBusDateTime.xsd http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvPgdProgram TvPgdProgram.xsd http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvDbColorCode TvDbColorCode.xsd http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvPgdSeries TvPgdSeries.xsd http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvDbShowType TvDbShowType.xsd http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvDbInternalRatingList TvDbInternalRatingList.xsd http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvDbInternalRating TvDbInternalRating.xsd http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvDbTvRating TvDbTvRating.xsd http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvDbBitstreamFormat TvDbBitstreamFormat.xsd" xmlns:TvDbBitstreamFormat="http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvDbBitstreamFormat" xmlns:TvDbTvRating="http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvDbTvRating" xmlns:TvDbInternalRating="http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvDbInternalRating" xmlns:TvDbInternalRatingList="http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvDbInternalRatingList" xmlns:TvDbShowType="http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvDbShowType" xmlns:TvPgdSeries="http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvPgdSeries" xmlns:TvDbColorCode="http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvDbColorCode" xmlns:TvPgdProgram="http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvPgdProgram" xmlns:TvBusDateTime="http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvBusDateTime" xmlns:TvDbShowingBit="http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvDbShowingBit" xmlns:TvPgdShowing="http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvPgdShowing" xmlns:TvBusDuration="http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvBusDuration" xmlns:TvPgdRecording="http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvPgdRecording" xmlns:TvBusMarshalledStruct="http://tivo.com/developer/xml/idl/TvBusMarshalledStruct" xmlns:xs="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance">

<recordedDuration>PT31M59S</recordedDuration>


-<vActualShowing>


-<element>

<showingBits value="798723"/>

<time>2015-09-22T00:00:00Z</time>

<duration>PT31M</duration>


-<program>


-<vActor>

<element>Galecki|Johnny</element>

<element>Parsons|Jim</element>

<element>Cuoco-Sweeting|Kaley</element>

<element>Helberg|Simon</element>

<element>Nayyar|Kunal</element>

<element>Bialik|Mayim</element>

<element>Rauch|Melissa</element>

</vActor>

<vAdvisory/>

<showingBits value="0"/>

<vChoreographer/>

<colorCode value="4">COLOR</colorCode>

<description>Sheldon struggles to understand what is going on with Amy; Penny must decide if she can get past Leonard's bad behavior. Copyright Tribune Media Services, Inc.</description>


-<vDirector>

<element>Cendrowski|Mark</element>

</vDirector>

<episodeTitle>The Matrimonial Momentum</episodeTitle>


-<vExecProducer>

<element>Lorre|Chuck</element>

<element>Prady|Bill</element>

<element>Molaro|Steven</element>

</vExecProducer>


-<vProgramGenre>

<element/>

</vProgramGenre>


-<vGuestStar>

<element>Sussman|Kevin</element>

<element>Metcalf|Laurie</element>

<element>Meskimen|Jim</element>

<element>Claps|Louise</element>

</vGuestStar>

<vHost/>

<isEpisode>true</isEpisode>

<originalAirDate>2015-09-21T00:00:00Z</originalAirDate>

<vProducer/>


-<series>

<isEpisodic>true</isEpisodic>


-<vSeriesGenre>

<element/>

<element/>

<element/>

<element/>

<element/>

</vSeriesGenre>

<seriesTitle>The Big Bang Theory</seriesTitle>

</series>

<showType value="5">SERIES</showType>

<title>The Big Bang Theory</title>


-<vWriter>

<element>Lorre|Chuck</element>

<element>Reynolds|Jim</element>

<element>Ferrari|Maria</element>

<element>Molaro|Steven</element>

<element>Holland|Steve</element>

<element>Kaplan|Eric</element>

</vWriter>


-<RatingList>

<objectName/>


-<vRatings>


-<element>

<objectName/>

<vAdvisory/>

<InternalRatingSystemId>6</InternalRatingSystemId>

<InternalRatingValueId>4</InternalRatingValueId>

</element>

</vRatings>

</RatingList>

</program>

<tvRating value="4">PG</tvRating>


-<RatingList>

<objectName/>


-<vRatings>


-<element>

<objectName/>

<vAdvisory/>

<InternalRatingSystemId>6</InternalRatingSystemId>

<InternalRatingValueId>4</InternalRatingValueId>

</element>

</vRatings>

</RatingList>

</element>


-<element>

<showingBits value="528387"/>

<time>2015-09-22T00:31:00Z</time>

<duration>PT29M</duration>


-<program>

<vActor/>

<vAdvisory/>

<showingBits value="0"/>

<vChoreographer/>

<colorCode value="4">COLOR</colorCode>

<description>Various perspectives are employed as members of a big, happy family navigate through life -- including beautiful but also awkward moments. Copyright Tribune Media Services, Inc.</description>

<vDirector/>

<episodeNumber>101</episodeNumber>

<episodeTitle>Pilot</episodeTitle>

<vExecProducer/>


-<vProgramGenre>

<element/>

</vProgramGenre>

<vGuestStar/>

<vHost/>

<isEpisode>true</isEpisode>

<originalAirDate>2015-09-21T00:00:00Z</originalAirDate>

<vProducer/>


-<series>

<isEpisodic>true</isEpisodic>


-<vSeriesGenre>

<element/>

<element/>

</vSeriesGenre>

<seriesTitle>Life in Pieces</seriesTitle>

</series>

<showType value="5">SERIES</showType>

<title>Life in Pieces</title>

<vWriter/>


-<RatingList>

<objectName/>


-<vRatings>


-<element>

<objectName/>

<vAdvisory/>

<InternalRatingSystemId>6</InternalRatingSystemId>

<InternalRatingValueId>5</InternalRatingValueId>

</element>

</vRatings>

</RatingList>

</program>

<tvRating value="5">_14</tvRating>


-<RatingList>

<objectName/>


-<vRatings>


-<element>

<objectName/>

<vAdvisory/>

<InternalRatingSystemId>6</InternalRatingSystemId>

<InternalRatingValueId>5</InternalRatingValueId>

</element>

</vRatings>

</RatingList>

</element>

</vActualShowing>

<vBookmark/>


-<showing>

<showingBits value="12291"/>

<time>2015-09-22T00:00:00Z</time>

<duration>PT31M</duration>


-<program>


-<vActor>

<element>Galecki|Johnny</element>

<element>Parsons|Jim</element>

<element>Cuoco-Sweeting|Kaley</element>

<element>Helberg|Simon</element>

<element>Nayyar|Kunal</element>

<element>Bialik|Mayim</element>

<element>Rauch|Melissa</element>

</vActor>

<vAdvisory/>

<showingBits value="0"/>

<vChoreographer/>

<colorCode value="4">COLOR</colorCode>

<description>Sheldon struggles to understand what is going on with Amy; Penny must decide if she can get past Leonard's bad behavior. Copyright Tribune Media Services, Inc.</description>


-<vDirector>

<element>Cendrowski|Mark</element>

</vDirector>

<episodeTitle>The Matrimonial Momentum</episodeTitle>


-<vExecProducer>

<element>Lorre|Chuck</element>

<element>Prady|Bill</element>

<element>Molaro|Steven</element>

</vExecProducer>


-<vProgramGenre>

<element/>

</vProgramGenre>


-<vGuestStar>

<element>Sussman|Kevin</element>

<element>Metcalf|Laurie</element>

<element>Meskimen|Jim</element>

<element>Claps|Louise</element>

</vGuestStar>

<vHost/>

<isEpisode>true</isEpisode>

<originalAirDate>2015-09-21T00:00:00Z</originalAirDate>

<vProducer/>


-<series>

<isEpisodic>true</isEpisodic>


-<vSeriesGenre>

<element/>

<element/>

<element/>

<element/>

<element/>

</vSeriesGenre>

<seriesTitle>The Big Bang Theory</seriesTitle>

</series>

<showType value="5">SERIES</showType>

<title>The Big Bang Theory</title>


-<vWriter>

<element>Lorre|Chuck</element>

<element>Reynolds|Jim</element>

<element>Ferrari|Maria</element>

<element>Molaro|Steven</element>

<element>Holland|Steve</element>

<element>Kaplan|Eric</element>

</vWriter>


-<RatingList>

<objectName/>


-<vRatings>


-<element>

<objectName/>

<vAdvisory/>

<InternalRatingSystemId>6</InternalRatingSystemId>

<InternalRatingValueId>4</InternalRatingValueId>

</element>

</vRatings>

</RatingList>

</program>

<tvRating value="4">PG</tvRating>


-<RatingList>

<objectName/>


-<vRatings>


-<element>

<objectName/>

<vAdvisory/>

<InternalRatingSystemId>6</InternalRatingSystemId>

<InternalRatingValueId>4</InternalRatingValueId>

</element>

</vRatings>

</RatingList>

</showing>

<startTime>2015-09-21T23:59:58Z</startTime>

<stopTime>2015-09-22T00:32:01Z</stopTime>


-<bitstreamFormat>


-<vFormat>


-<element>


-<vByte>

<base64>EjQAAwABAjoBywxXAAAADwAAAAQAAAACAAAAAwAAAA==</base64>

</vByte>

</element>

</vFormat>

</bitstreamFormat>

<expirationTime>2015-09-24T00:00:00Z</expirationTime>

</TvBusMarshalledStruct:TvBusEnvelope>

I stopped the service, and from the GUI, ran it once, and it started transferring Big Bang Theory as well as the other auto transfers which had not started. After it's done, I'm going to delete Big Bang Theory from the auto.history file, and start up the service again and see what happens.


----------



## mattack

I'm still using a version a couple back (from 2.0), and noticed a problem..

Sometimes, when I delete a single episode of a show, MANY other episodes in the same show folder are selected.

I *think* it's when some have titles and some don't..

e.g. something like
Show - Title1
Show
Show
Show - Title2
Show - Title3

and if I select and hit delete on Show - Title3, then all of the rest of the ones without episode titles ("Show") are selected.


----------



## ALbino

I have the same problem as mattack. If there's multiple recordings of the same individual episode then you delete one it auto-selects all the other episodes with the same matching title, but not the other episodes of the series that have a different title.


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> My http 400 error is back. Windows 7 Professional, kmttg 2.0q. User credentials are set correctly on Windows Service. Tonight, kmttg is trying to auto transfer Big Bang Theory which results in an error 400. This error prevents any other auto transfers from occurring. The previous auto transfer of Gotham worked fine. I suspect an issue with Java download, but have no proof. If I transfer the file from the kmttg gui, it will transfer fine.


 Just tried out service on Windows 10 Pro machine and no such problems for me. The download code is identical whether executed via GUI or service, so since it works for you from GUI it points to a service permissions problem of some sort.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> I'm still using a version a couple back (from 2.0), and noticed a problem..
> 
> Sometimes, when I delete a single episode of a show, MANY other episodes in the same show folder are selected.
> 
> I *think* it's when some have titles and some don't..
> 
> e.g. something like
> Show - Title1
> Show
> Show
> Show - Title2
> Show - Title3
> 
> and if I select and hit delete on Show - Title3, then all of the rest of the ones without episode titles ("Show") are selected.


 I'd say upgrade to latest kmttg release (so easy to do from Help menu) and try again. I'm not sure exactly how to reproduce. As a quick test I pushed the exact same test clip 3 times with pyTivo push to get 3 duplicate shows in a folder. Starting from bottom most entry I selected it and pressed delete button and selection moved up to entry above it. Pressed delete and same thing. Pressed delete one more time and everything behaved as expected for me.


----------



## mattack

I just updated, and the next time I download stuff, I'll see if I can reproduce it still.


----------



## ACraigL

I'm seeing download issues as well. Only the first show transfers, any remaining ones in that session simply stay at zero bytes. Manual downloads seems to work fine.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> Just tried out service on Windows 10 Pro machine and no such problems for me. The download code is identical whether executed via GUI or service, so since it works for you from GUI it points to a service permissions problem of some sort.


v1.x kmttg was rock solid stable, but since upgrading to v2.x, there is something funny going on that I can't quite figure out. I cleared out the blocking show (Big Bang Theory) from auto.history and restarted the service and kmttg auto transferred it just fine. just to be safe, I updated java to latest version (I was on update 51, moved to 60. I will continue to monitor and try and narrow down the issue.


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> v1.x kmttg was rock solid stable, but since upgrading to v2.x, there is something funny going on that I can't quite figure out. I cleared out the blocking show (Big Bang Theory) from auto.history and restarted the service and kmttg auto transferred it just fine. just to be safe, I updated java to latest version (I was on update 51, moved to 60. I will continue to monitor and try and narrow down the issue.


 I have identified the issue causing these http 400 errors. The problem comes about after downloading the 1st show in auto transfers and is related to compiling with Java 8 (which is why kmttg 1.x wasn't affected since it was compiled with Java 5). I've got a fix in place I'm verifying and will have a new release shortly.


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj said:


> I have identified the issue causing these http 400 errors. The problem comes about after downloading the 1st show in auto transfers and is related to compiling with Java 8 (which is why kmttg 1.x wasn't affected since it was compiled with Java 5). I've got a fix in place I'm verifying and will have a new release shortly.


This was EXACTLY the experience I was having. Thanks for investigating/addressing so quickly!


----------



## moyekj

v2.0r version is now released with a fix to the "http 400" errors for java downloads some have been reporting and a couple of other fixes. See release_notes Wiki for details.

Thanks to those reporting the "http 400" errors and especially for the clue that problem was only happening after the 1st auto transfer download.


----------



## Joe Siegler

moyekj said:


> Yes, that's expected and I have no control over it. Same thing happens if you use kmttg to create a new wishlist using "WL" button. You are actually forced to supply a wishlist name, but the name isn't actually used by TiVo to name the wishlist. See Wishlists Wiki page for more details on Wishlists created via RPC by kmttg.
> 
> You will note that the tivo.com online season pass manager doesn't even list your auto record wishlists and hence you have no ability to copy them over to a new TiVo. So while with kmttg although the naming won't come out right at least you can still copy them over. Especially for complicated wishlists it can be a big time saver. Also I don't think the iOS app allows you to create arbitrary wishlists either as can be done with kmttg.


Was looking around this morning, and found some old posts relative to wishlists and kmttg. Earlier (couple of years earlier) in this thread you said that there was no way to pick them up that you knew of. A lot has happened since those posts. Is that still the case?

I have about 25 or 30 non auto recording wishlists, which will be lost when I have to do a "remove everything" (I have a recording I can't delete, and it seems the only way out is to remove everything). I could go set them all to auto record, and they'd get picked up by kmttg, but if I have to manually jack with all of them (and then a second time to set them to NOT auto record after the fact), I might just let 'em go and recreate 'em later (took pics of screens with phone as last resort backup).

I do have two wishlists that have EPIC amounts of names in them. Something like 60 actors. I have two oddball Doctor Who wishlists. One for companions, one for Doctors. It lists all the companions that have ever been in the show - ever. And then "minus" Doctor Who. Will all that stuff get picked up?


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj said:


> v2.0r version is now released with a fix to the "http 400" errors for java downloads some have been reporting and a couple of other fixes. See release_notes Wiki for details.
> 
> Thanks to those reporting the "http 400" errors and especially for the clue that problem was only happening after the 1st auto transfer download.


Confirmed working now. A second auto-download has started.


----------



## moyekj

Joe Siegler said:


> Was looking around this morning, and found some old posts relative to wishlists and kmttg. Earlier (couple of years earlier) in this thread you said that there was no way to pick them up that you knew of. A lot has happened since those posts. Is that still the case?
> 
> I have about 25 or 30 non auto recording wishlists, which will be lost when I have to do a "remove everything" (I have a recording I can't delete, and it seems the only way out is to remove everything). I could go set them all to auto record, and they'd get picked up by kmttg, but if I have to manually jack with all of them (and then a second time to set them to NOT auto record after the fact), I might just let 'em go and recreate 'em later (took pics of screens with phone as last resort backup).
> 
> I do have two wishlists that have EPIC amounts of names in them. Something like 60 actors. I have two oddball Doctor Who wishlists. One for companions, one for Doctors. It lists all the companions that have ever been in the show - ever. And then "minus" Doctor Who. Will all that stuff get picked up?


 Haven't looked in a while but I have not seen any way to get access to Wishlists not set to record. I would like that as well so will take a look again time permitting, but doubtful I will find anything.


> Finally, stab in the dark.. There's no way to keep a copy of one's thumb choices, is there?


 Yes, kmttg has had a Remote-Thumbs tab for several releases now where you can edit/save/restore thumbs lists.


----------



## dougdingle

Is there a way to permanently remove TiVo Minis from the list of available TiVos, leaving just my Roamio Pro?

And thanks for your constant hard work on this - the product just gets better and better.


----------



## moyekj

dougdingle said:


> Is there a way to permanently remove TiVo Minis from the list of available TiVos, leaving just my Roamio Pro?
> 
> And thanks for your constant hard work on this - the product just gets better and better.


 There should be no NPL tabs showing for any Minis. Are you talking about in the Remote sub-tab cyclics? If so then it's just a question of turning off "Enable rpc style communications with this TiVo" option under config-Tivos tab for each Mini if you have that turned on for the Minis. (Then restart kmttg after doing so).


----------



## dougdingle

moyekj said:


> There should be no NPL tabs showing for any Minis. Are you talking about in the Remote sub-tab cyclics? If so then it's just a question of turning off "Enable rpc style communications with this TiVo" option under config-Tivos tab for each Mini if you have that turned on for the Minis. (Then restart kmttg after doing so).


There are tabs showing for my two Minis (and the two 'real' TiVos) below the "Encoding Profile" line at the top no matter whether I select "Files" or "Remote". They don't appear in the dropdown boxes, but are there on the TiVo options-configuration page. Even if I delete them from there, the next time I launch they're back.

One of the two Minis had "Enable RPS-style" turned on. I turned it off and saved it, restarted, and after the restart the feature was turned on again for that Mini.

This is with 2.0r, but has been that way on my system since the first version.


----------



## moyekj

dougdingle said:


> There are tabs showing for my two Minis (and the two 'real' TiVos) below the "Encoding Profile" line at the top no matter whether I select "Files" or "Remote". They don't appear in the dropdown boxes, but are there on the TiVo options-configuration page. Even if I delete them from there, the next time I launch they're back.
> 
> One of the two Minis had "Enable RPS-style" turned on. I turned it off and saved it, restarted, and after the restart the feature was turned on again for that Mini.
> 
> This is with 2.0r, but has been that way on my system since the first version.


 What are the first few characters of the TSN for these Minis? Sounds like perhaps the TSN prefix is something I don't recognize in code as being a Mini.


----------



## dougdingle

moyekj said:


> What are the first few characters of the TSN for these Minis? Sounds like perhaps the TSN prefix is something I don't recognize in code as being a Mini.


A93-0001 for both.


----------



## moyekj

dougdingle said:


> A93-0001 for both.


OK, that explains it, I only had AE2 being filtered. Next release I'll filter any TSN starting with "A".

For now what you can do is turn off "Look for Tivos on network" setting and then delete the Minis in the config-Tivos tab. That should be OK as long as your Roamio has a static IP that doesn't update often.


----------



## dougdingle

moyekj said:


> OK, that explains it, I only had AE2 being filtered. Next release I'll filter any TSN starting with "A".
> 
> For now what you can do is turn off "Look for Tivos on network" setting and then delete the Minis in the config-Tivos tab. That should be OK as long as your Roamio has a static IP that doesn't update often.


Yes, that worked to remove the Minis.

The two remaining 'legit' TiVos use DHCP to get an IP, and that only potentially changes when the router reboots (once in the last 3 months), or the TiVos reboot for some reason.

Thanks.


----------



## Joe Siegler

moyekj said:


> Haven't looked in a while but I have not seen any way to get access to Wishlists not set to record. I would like that as well so will take a look again time permitting, but doubtful I will find anything.


I did get my wishlists moved over after a "delete everything". There is one however, that it keeps timing out on. Is there a max limit to the number of actors one can "copy over" on a single wishlist entry?

If you'd like, I'd be more than happy to send you my subscriptions file so you can see what I'm dealing with.



> Yes, kmttg has had a Remote-Thumbs tab for several releases now where you can edit/save/restore thumbs lists.


I discovered that earlier. I had edited my part of the msg out since I didn't need that. I guess not fast enough. ha.


----------



## moyekj

Joe Siegler said:


> I did get my wishlists moved over after a "delete everything". There is one however, that it keeps timing out on. Is there a max limit to the number of actors one can "copy over" on a single wishlist entry?


Don't know, I don't have complicated ones.



> If you'd like, I'd be more than happy to send you my subscriptions file so you can see what I'm dealing with.


Sure. Indicate specifically which one is the trouble maker so I don't have to hunt for it.


----------



## Joe Siegler

moyekj said:


> Sure. Indicate specifically which one is the trouble maker so I don't have to hunt for it.


Sent info via pm.


----------



## ALbino

In the Search tab the Max setting doesn't seem to do anything. It's defaulted to 100, but if I set it to 5 or 500 I still get the same number of results -- regardless if I'm just doing a regular search, search with streaming, or Search++. Maybe I'm misunderstanding the setting though.


----------



## moyekj

ALbino said:


> In the Search tab the Max setting doesn't seem to do anything. It's defaulted to 100, but if I set it to 5 or 500 I still get the same number of results -- regardless if I'm just doing a regular search, search with streaming, or Search++. Maybe I'm misunderstanding the setting though.


 How are you setting it? It's a little quirky in that if you change it by typing in the number instead of using the little scroll bar it won't actually change. So try setting it using scroll bar instead of typing it in. Other thing to keep in mind is when you set 50 it means a 50 item limit for linear and then a 50 item limit for streaming if you have that enabled, so up to 100 combined total.

As a quick test "seinfeld" is a good one to use. When I set max=50 I get 50 linear matches, and 50 stream matches. When I set max=100 (using scrollbar, not typing it in) I get linear matches=89, stream matches=100, so it's working as expected for me.


----------



## moyekj

NOTE: Quick search for this problem of setting value. You CAN enter a value using keyboard, you just have to press enter after doing so to make it stick. So if you type in 150 and press enter you should see that will work. Still pretty quirky, but at least it works.


----------



## rpk113

I upgraded to version 2.0n, and now I have a ton of TMP files everyday.

example file names:
cookie6205692297004629318.tmp
NPL1864361574662443623.tmp


----------



## ALbino

moyekj said:


> As a quick test "seinfeld" is a good one to use.


Funnily enough, I was using "seinfeld" as my test case as well 



moyekj said:


> NOTE: Quick search for this problem of setting value. You CAN enter a value using keyboard, you just have to press enter after doing so to make it stick. So if you type in 150 and press enter you should see that will work. Still pretty quirky, but at least it works.


You're right, I was just typing the number in by hand, didn't occur to me that wouldn't work. Maybe a tooltip when you hover above it that explains you have to either use the arrows or hit Enter?

Either way, glad to see it wasn't broken so much as user error


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> I have identified the issue causing these http 400 errors. The problem comes about after downloading the 1st show in auto transfers and is related to compiling with Java 8 (which is why kmttg 1.x wasn't affected since it was compiled with Java 5). I've got a fix in place I'm verifying and will have a new release shortly.


Wow, I'm amazed that you were able to find something with so little to go on. Thanks. I'll report if I see the http 400 issue resurface.


----------



## caddyroger

Tonight I did a manual download of the player and heros Reborn. Has it listing the programs to down this came up.

RPC error response:

{

"code": "middlemindError",

"cause": {

"code": "remoteMindUnavailableError",

"text": "PostString failed: Curl error: server returned nothing (no headers, no data) (52). Url: http://204.176.49.42:8085/mind/mind14?type=collectionSearch",

"type": "middlemindErrorCause"

},

"text": "middlemindError",

"type": "error"

What could have caused this this.
The pogram did down load ok.


----------



## moyekj

That means tivo servers were temporarily down/not responding during the time you were using RPC functionality.


----------



## caddyroger

moyekj said:


> That means tivo servers were temporarily down/not responding during the time you were using RPC functionality.


Ok thank you


----------



## jgaver

With auto and manual transfers the RPC Delete function leaves the recordings on the Tivo's. I have all Premieres, I have RPC Delete enabled, Use RPC to get NPL and Enable RPC Style Comms with Tivo. I can delete from kmttg 2.0r from the npl and remote control the box. What am I doing wrong? This all worked when I was at 1.x and using iPad Comms.


----------



## moyekj

jgaver said:


> With auto and manual transfers the RPC Delete function leaves the recordings on the Tivo's. I have all Premieres, I have RPC Delete enabled, Use RPC to get NPL and Enable RPC Style Comms with Tivo. I can delete from kmttg 2.0r from the npl and remote control the box. What am I doing wrong? This all worked when I was at 1.x and using iPad Comms.


 Is there error message in auto.log.0 file?

EDIT: Just tried it out and it works for me. Here's relevant excerpt from auto.log file:
2015_09_25_14:50:57 NOTE: >> Attempting rpc delete for id: tivo:rc.125635979
2015_09_25_14:50:58 NOTE: >> rpc delete succeeded.


----------



## jgaver

This is all that is listed when I select and download with rpc delete selected

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse - Around the Clubhouse World
2015_09_25_15:49:26 Recorded Fri 09/25/2015 11:30 AM on 303=DISNP, Duration=30 mins, EpisodeNumber=417, originalAirDate=2015-01-19
Professor Von Drake gives Mickey a Clubhouse Passport for a big trip around the Clubhouse World along with Minnie and Pluto! They will need to help Mickey get his passport stamped at four different 'farrrrr-away' locations.
2015_09_25_15:50:05 >> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Kids' T:\\Mickey Mouse Clubhouse - Around the Clubhouse World (417)(2015-01-19)(303).TiVo ...
2015_09_25_15:50:05 http://192.168.69.176:80/download/M...wPlaying&id=93035&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
2015_09_25_15:53:16 NOTE: T:\\Mickey Mouse Clubhouse - Around the Clubhouse World (417)(2015-01-19)(303).TiVo: size=798.19 MB elapsed=0:03:11 (35.06 Mbps)
2015_09_25_15:53:16 ---DONE--- job=javadownload output=T:\\Mickey Mouse Clubhouse - Around the Clubhouse World (417)(2015-01-19)(303).TiVo
2015_09_25_15:53:24 NOTE: SHUTTING DOWN


----------



## moyekj

RPC delete task is only triggered at end of the "decrypt" task. So if you don't have "decrypt" task enabled then RPC delete will not be triggered. (This is the same as in kmttg 1.x).

The logic is you don't want to run the risk of removing the show from TiVo if the .TiVo download doesn't decrypt properly for some reason, which is why it's always been part of the decrypt task section where it checks for a successful decrypt.
NOTE: The tooltip for "rpc Delete" task indicates as such.


----------



## jgaver

I knew there was a reason why I originally decrypted them and not just kept them native, But I'd had some issues with decrypts so took it off to make it download. Thanks


----------



## chuck95

Using Help/Update kmttg, I get this error:

C:\kmttg 2.0m\service\win32\bin\lib\wrapper.dll (The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process)
Trouble unzipping file: C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg_v2.0r.zip

Do I need to stop the service or uninstall first?


----------



## wuzznuubi

Recently installed PLEX Media Server on my Synology NAS and pointed it at my large collection of archived videos that have pyTivo style metadata since they (mostly) originated from my TiVo's and those that didn't I manually created metadata files for. It would be a major undertaking to rename all of the files to conform to PLEX scanner/agent filename conventions and even then many would not be identified. These videos are on my Synology NAS where the Plex Media Server resides, not on my TiVo's.


----------



## lpwcomp

chuck95 said:


> Using Help/Update kmttg, I get this error:
> 
> C:\kmttg 2.0m\service\win32\bin\lib\wrapper.dll (The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process)
> Trouble unzipping file: C:\kmttg 2.0m\kmttg_v2.0r.zip
> 
> Do I need to stop the service or uninstall first?


You need to stop the service.


----------



## mattack

The selection problem still happens on 2.0q. It is how I described it previously.

If I hit delete when "20/20" is selected, it deletes, but then the rest of the episodes just named "20/20" are selected, but other ones with names, e.g. "20/20 - To Catch a Fake", are not selected. (When obviously, only the one right before the one I deleted should be selected.)


----------



## wuzznuubi

wuzznuubi said:


> Recently installed PLEX Media Server on my Synology NAS and pointed it at my large collection of archived videos that have pyTivo style metadata since they (mostly) originated from my TiVo's and those that didn't I manually created metadata files for. It would be a major undertaking to rename all of the files to conform to PLEX scanner/agent filename conventions and even then many would not be identified. These videos are on my Synology NAS where the Plex Media Server resides, not on my TiVo's.


Maybe something from the Plex Plugin for TiVo?


----------



## ACraigL

lpwcomp said:


> You need to stop the service.


I've know this for some time (note you can do this directly from the app), but was always curious why it wouldn't run the stop/start service commands prior to and post upgrade. Seems easy enough to script in, particularly as it is a requirement to upgrade.

Or is is a permissions issue? Can a Java app run a batch file? (I realize it would still need to be approved to due elevated permissions, it would still be less steps for the user)


----------



## moyekj

I've been searching for years now for a way to backup/restore channel list via RPC. I've known the base operation name to do it for a while, but it has very strange structure that only recently I figured out. After lots of trial and error I made a discovery last night that gets us close to being able to do this, but with a big caveat.
I'm able to change the boolean "isReceived" setting for channels only by setting both "isReceived" and "isFavorite" to the same value. What this means is I can add or remove channels from "channels I receive" list only by adding or removing them from favorites list. i.e. It will mess up the favorites list. Seems to be a bug in the "channelUpdate" RPC operation.

Personally I don't use favorites list so messing it up wouldn't be a big deal to me, but I know lots of people do use favorites list, so reluctant to working on releasing something via kmttg because of that issue.


----------



## cwb3106

moyekj said:


> OK thanks. The problem was this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <x>
> -32000
> <y>
> -32000
> 
> Don't know how negative numbers for position on screen end up getting in there, but I know I need to check for that now for future releases (though I thought I already did so will need to check again).


FWIW, the only time I've seen a window position of -32000 is an error situation, e.g., a window on a disconnected second monitor. But another way for the window position to be negative is when a secondary monitor is positioned above or to the left of the primary.

That is my setup and with the position fix, the KMTTG window no longer opens in its previous location. Checking for this situation requires making Windows calls to get the list of monitors and their locations ... then checking each one. Because the monitors can be offset and/or different resolutions, the desktop region might not be rectangular! Sample code is pretty easy to find via your favorite search engine.

This is only a mild annoyance for me ... I will understand if you don't fix this tiny glitch.

Thanks again for a great program!


----------



## jcthorne

wuzznuubi said:


> Recently installed PLEX Media Server on my Synology NAS and pointed it at my large collection of archived videos that have pyTivo style metadata since they (mostly) originated from my TiVo's and those that didn't I manually created metadata files for. It would be a major undertaking to rename all of the files to conform to PLEX scanner/agent filename conventions and even then many would not be identified. These videos are on my Synology NAS where the Plex Media Server resides, not on my TiVo's.


I never found a way to use the pytivo metadata with plex. Plex does however do a pretty good job of parsing file names and file structures to assign series and episodes even when they are not in strict plex format. Out of thousands of video files, I only had a scant few it did not recognize or file correctly and was able to rename those few to something that worked well in the Plex server.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> The selection problem still happens on 2.0q. It is how I described it previously.
> 
> If I hit delete when "20/20" is selected, it deletes, but then the rest of the episodes just named "20/20" are selected, but other ones with names, e.g. "20/20 - To Catch a Fake", are not selected. (When obviously, only the one right before the one I deleted should be selected.)


 Should be fixed in next release.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> I've been searching for years now for a way to backup/restore channel list via RPC. I've known the base operation name to do it for a while, but it has very strange structure that only recently I figured out. After lots of trial and error I made a discovery last night that gets us close to being able to do this, but with a big caveat.
> I'm able to change the boolean "isReceived" setting for channels only by setting both "isReceived" and "isFavorite" to the same value. What this means is I can add or remove channels from "channels I receive" list only by adding or removing them from favorites list. i.e. It will mess up the favorites list. Seems to be a bug in the "channelUpdate" RPC operation.
> 
> Personally I don't use favorites list so messing it up wouldn't be a big deal to me, but I know lots of people do use favorites list, so reluctant to working on releasing something via kmttg because of that issue.


 Never mind, aside from the caveat it doesn't seem to be 100% reliable for changing isReceived, so I guess "channelUpdate" RPC is just buggy. I've got most of the code in place but hidden to be resurrected if/when it ever improves.


----------



## waynomo

For .TiVo files that have previously been downloaded to my PC I can't create metadata files. The files create fine when creating the metadata file for a show that is located on the TiVo. This happens whether the show has been downloaded in PS or TS mode.

I saw a bit of discussion about this in the this Java port of TivoDecode thread. I'm guessing the appropriate updated tool hasn't been included with the kmttg tools yet. I've switched between using TiVoDecode, Tivolibre, and DSD for the decode option with no change. (I suspect this option is independent of creating the metadata file, but I didn't see any other option to change this.)

Here is the error.

>> CREATING T:\TV Shows\Rectify\Season 03\Rectify - s03e01 - Hoorah - Copy.TiVo.txt ...

metadataTivo - Cannot build a TivoDecoder without an OutputStream

Failed to generate metadata file: T:\TV Shows\Rectify\Season 03\Rectify - s03e01 - Hoorah - Copy.TiVo.txt

ETA: I have v2.0r and kmttg_win32_tools_v1.1f.zip installed.


----------



## moyekj

waynomo said:


> For .TiVo files that have previously been downloaded to my PC I can't create metadata files. The files create fine when creating the metadata file for a show that is located on the TiVo. This happens whether the show has been downloaded in PS or TS mode.
> 
> I saw a bit of discussion about this in the this Java port of TivoDecode thread. I'm guessing the appropriate updated tool hasn't been included with the kmttg tools yet. I've switched between using TiVoDecode, Tivolibre, and DSD for the decode option with no change. (I suspect this option is independent of creating the metadata file, but I didn't see any other option to change this.)
> 
> Here is the error.
> 
> >> CREATING T:\TV Shows\Rectify\Season 03\Rectify - s03e01 - Hoorah - Copy.TiVo.txt ...
> 
> metadataTivo - Cannot build a TivoDecoder without an OutputStream
> 
> Failed to generate metadata file: T:\TV Shows\Rectify\Season 03\Rectify - s03e01 - Hoorah - Copy.TiVo.txt
> 
> ETA: I have v2.0r and kmttg_win32_tools_v1.1f.zip installed.


 tivolibre is contained inside kmttg.jar so no external tools needed. v2.0r has an issue using tivolibre to generate metadata which is fixed in v2.0s which I will be releasing very shortly.


----------



## moyekj

Version v2.0s version released with some fixes to some issues reported recently in this thread. See release_notes Wiki for details.


----------



## waynomo

moyekj said:


> . . . fixed in v2.0s which I will be releasing very shortly.


8 minutes. What took you so long.


----------



## innocentfreak

moyekj said:


> Never mind, aside from the caveat it doesn't seem to be 100% reliable for changing isReceived, so I guess "channelUpdate" RPC is just buggy. I've got most of the code in place but hidden to be resurrected if/when it ever improves.


Since TiVo doesn't offer the functionality on the IOS app, I wonder if they haven't gotten to this functionality yet.


----------



## steve771

Ok, so this falls under 'weird behavior' IMHO. Running the latest version of kmttg. I downloaded a 1 hour show, it said everything went fine. When I go to play it in VLC, it shows just under a 20 minute runtime. I tried this on a different show with the same results.

However, in scanning thru the show, it seemed like it was the full show. Looking at the filesize, it matches what is on the Tivo. So I ran it thru a conversion to .mp4 (handbrake) and bingo!, now the .mp4 file shows the full hour runtime.

Maybe this is known, but I didn't see it and thought I might advise/share.


----------



## moyekj

Yes it's pretty well known. TiVo downloads very often have timestamp problems that can confuse decoders/players/encoders. QS Fix task (especially using VideoRedo) fixes that issue.


----------



## Alf Tanner

Thank you again, this program has made my otherwise meh Tivo experience tolerable!


----------



## ALbino

"Following NPL table delete sometimes multiple entries would be selected."

Just wanted to confirm that for me this is indeed fixed in 2.0s. Thanks!


----------



## wireman121

here is the log. looks like when ts files are selected, kmttg doesnt know to push that file instead of a mpg? if i manually add the ts file and push it, it works fine...


Code:


2015_09_28_07:39:06 NOTE: d:\temp\Family Guy - Pilling Them Softly_Sun_Sep_27.ts: size=2113.72 MB elapsed=0:07:54 (37.41 Mbps)
2015_09_28_07:39:06 NOTE: 'Check download duration' option enabled => checking expected vs. actual
2015_09_28_07:39:06 NOTE: (Mismatch tolerance = 200 secs)
2015_09_28_07:39:06 NOTE: Expected duration = 1800 secs
2015_09_28_07:39:06 NOTE: Actual duration = 1799 secs
2015_09_28_07:39:06 ---DONE--- job=tdownload_decrypt output=d:\temp\Family Guy - Pilling Them Softly_Sun_Sep_27.ts
2015_09_28_07:39:06 NOTE: >> Attempting rpc delete for id: tivo:rc.420039
2015_09_28_07:39:07 NOTE: >> rpc delete succeeded.
2015_09_28_07:39:08 NOTE: VideoRedo video dimensions filter is enabled
2015_09_28_07:39:08 NOTE: container=mpeg, video=mpeg2video, x=1280, y=720
2015_09_28_07:39:08 >> Running qsfix on d:\temp\Family Guy - Pilling Them Softly_Sun_Sep_27.ts ...
2015_09_28_07:39:08 C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo D:\\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "d:\temp\Family Guy - Pilling Them Softly_Sun_Sep_27.ts" "d:\temp\Family Guy - Pilling Them Softly_Sun_Sep_27.mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\JOESAN~1\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock5958662627694952236.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:1280 /y:720 
2015_09_28_07:39:49 NOTE: qsfix job completed: 0:00:40
2015_09_28_07:39:49 ---DONE--- job=qsfix output=d:\temp\Family Guy - Pilling Them Softly_Sun_Sep_27.mpg.qsfix
2015_09_28_07:39:49 (Renamed d:\temp\Family Guy - Pilling Them Softly_Sun_Sep_27.mpg.qsfix to d:\temp\Family Guy - Pilling Them Softly_Sun_Sep_27.ts)
2015_09_28_07:39:51 >> Running comskip on d:\temp\Family Guy - Pilling Them Softly_Sun_Sep_27.ts ...
2015_09_28_07:39:52 d:\comskip\comskip.exe --ini d:\comskip\comskip.ini --videoredo "d:\temp\Family Guy - Pilling Them Softly_Sun_Sep_27.ts" 
2015_09_28_07:44:07 NOTE: Fixing scene markers in file: d:\temp\Family Guy - Pilling Them Softly_Sun_Sep_27.VPrj
2015_09_28_07:44:07 NOTE: comskip job completed: 0:04:14
2015_09_28_07:44:07 ---DONE--- job=comskip output=d:\temp\Family Guy - Pilling Them Softly_Sun_Sep_27.VPrj
2015_09_28_07:44:08 >> Running vrdreview on d:\temp\Family Guy - Pilling Them Softly_Sun_Sep_27.VPrj ...
2015_09_28_07:44:08 "C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoReDoTVSuite5\VideoReDo5.exe" "d:\temp\Family Guy - Pilling Them Softly_Sun_Sep_27.VPrj" 
2015_09_28_07:49:46 NOTE: vrdreview job completed: 0:05:38
2015_09_28_07:49:46 ---DONE--- job=vrdreview output=d:\temp\Family Guy - Pilling Them Softly_Sun_Sep_27.VPrj
2015_09_28_07:49:47 NOTE: container=mpeg, video=mpeg2video
2015_09_28_07:49:47 >> Running adcut on d:\temp\Family Guy - Pilling Them Softly_Sun_Sep_27.ts ...
2015_09_28_07:49:47 C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo D:\\VRDscripts\adcut.vbs "d:\temp\Family Guy - Pilling Them Softly_Sun_Sep_27.VPrj" "d:\temp\Family Guy - Pilling Them Softly_Sun_Sep_27_cut.ts" /l:C:\Users\JOESAN~1\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock4131599160543919014.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video 
2015_09_28_07:49:47 ERROR: mpeg file not found: d:\temp\Family Guy - Pilling Them Softly_Sun_Sep_27.mpg
2015_09_28_07:50:35 ---DONE--- job=adcut output=d:\temp\Family Guy - Pilling Them Softly_Sun_Sep_27_cut.ts
2015_09_28_07:50:35 (Deleted vprj file: d:\temp\Family Guy - Pilling Them Softly_Sun_Sep_27.VPrj)
2015_09_28_07:50:35 (Deleted edl file: d:\temp\Family Guy - Pilling Them Softly_Sun_Sep_27.edl)
2015_09_28_07:50:35 (Deleted comskip txt file: d:\temp\Family Guy - Pilling Them Softly_Sun_Sep_27.txt)
2015_09_28_07:50:35 (Deleted mpeg file: d:\temp\Family Guy - Pilling Them Softly_Sun_Sep_27.ts)
2015_09_28_07:50:36 ERROR: This is not a valid video file to be pushed


----------



## rpk113

rpk113 said:


> I upgraded to version 2.0n, and now I have a ton of TMP files everyday.
> 
> example file names:
> cookie6205692297004629318.tmp
> NPL1864361574662443623.tmp


Can anyone help with this issue? It makes finding shows in pretty tough


----------



## moyekj

rpk113 said:


> Can anyone help with this issue? It makes finding shows in pretty tough


 Upgrade to latest version using Help->Update kmttg


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> here is the log. looks like when ts files are selected, kmttg doesnt know to push that file instead of a mpg? if i manually add the ts file and push it, it works fine...


OK thanks. Next release has a fix for cases when push file extension may have changed.


----------



## rpk113

moyekj said:


> Upgrade to latest version using Help->Update kmttg


Did that last night.. will check again when I get home..


----------



## rpk113

moyekj said:


> OK thanks. Next release has a fix for cases when push file extension may have changed.


i'm running 2.0s

still have the tmp files...


----------



## moyekj

rpk113 said:


> i'm running 2.0s
> 
> still have the tmp files...


 That can't be, since with v2.0s curl is no longer used for NPL/downloads so those tmp files you posted are no longer created. Are you sure you are not seeing old tmp files from previous uses?
Also did you shut down kmttg service before doing the update? Could be you're still running old jar file in memory. So to make sure, stop the service and then start it again now that you have new version.


----------



## ellinj

what are you all using for encode profiles? I am currently using ff_ipad, the result is fine, but it takes a long time. It doesn't seem to be stressing my cpu at all. Would expect a high load during the encode process.


----------



## mattack

steve771 said:


> Ok, so this falls under 'weird behavior' IMHO. Running the latest version of kmttg. I downloaded a 1 hour show, it said everything went fine. When I go to play it in VLC, it shows just under a 20 minute runtime. I tried this on a different show with the same results.


This is a VLC bug, and I at least reported it in the past, and it was SUPPOSEDLY fixed in VLC.. I say SUPPOSEDLY, because I can't actually use the new VLC because they removed the audio playback codecs that I need to use raw Tivo downloads.



moyekj said:


> Yes it's pretty well known. TiVo downloads very often have timestamp problems that can confuse decoders/players/encoders. QS Fix task (especially using VideoRedo) fixes that issue.


Sorry, I've probably asked this before -- is there a way to do something similar to this with the UNIX tools? (I think QS Fix is a Windows thing, VideoRedo definitely is). That is, hopefully a way to fix ONLY this issue, without a very expensive reencoding.. Basically, I'd want audio/video UNCHANGED from the input, except for this one issue...


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> Sorry, I've probably asked this before -- is there a way to do something similar to this with the UNIX tools? (I think QS Fix is a Windows thing, VideoRedo definitely is). That is, hopefully a way to fix ONLY this issue, without a very expensive reencoding.. Basically, I'd want audio/video UNCHANGED from the input, except for this one issue...


 QS Fix task will use ProjectX if VideoRedo is not available. It's nowhere near as good as VRD but it's been shown to help for many cases.
(and QS Fix is not re-encoding, it's essentially de-muxing and re-muxing). I heard somewhere that newer versions of ffmpeg handle timestamp issues better, but I don't know if that's really the case or not (and don't really care since I use VRD to fix them before they get to ffmpeg anyway).


----------



## ThAbtO

ellinj said:


> what are you all using for encode profiles? I am currently using ff_ipad, the result is fine, but it takes a long time. It doesn't seem to be stressing my cpu at all. Would expect a high load during the encode process.


It depends on how many CPU cores you used in the encode process. On my laptop, 1 core didn't get very much workload, but when it goes to 3-4, then the CPU process really ramps up. The more cores used, the slightly faster the process runs.


----------



## ellinj

ThAbtO said:


> It depends on how many CPU cores you used in the encode process. On my laptop, 1 core didn't get very much workload, but when it goes to 3-4, then the CPU process really ramps up. The more cores used, the slightly faster the process runs.


I have it set to 4. Not seeing a lot of work going on with FFmpeg. I am trying handbrake now and my cpu > 90%


----------



## gliobene

kmttg is a great integration tool. Thanks for making it available and supporting it.
One difficulty I could not overcome is getting clean CC out of downloaded shows.
Context: On a series 3 (HD) Tivo on Verizon FIOS, I watch a 1920X1080 HD 1080i show with impeccable CC (both standard and digital - as per settings). 
I then download it with kmttg into a .Tivo file with and without Transport Stream. 
When I check the outputs with MediaInfo, it indicates (for both) 2 text streams format EIA-608 (CC1 and CC3). 
Playing the .tivo files back with VideoReDo (or VLC or WMP) show partially garbled text. 
As expected, running ccextractor or T2Sami produces correspondingly lousy .srt files.
Final test: a round-trip run with pyTivo; playing it back on Tivo shows the identical corrupted captions (when setting on standard captions) and no captions at all when using the digital, while replaying the original is perfect (on both standard and digital).
(Curiously, Tivo says the mirrored back file has NO captions, although it obviously displays them, bad as they are, in standard mode).
My conclusion: EIA-608, known to occasionally be subject to corruption is carried in the download (and probably corrupted in the process, as it works fine at the origin (Tivo), but not so well at the destination (Windows 10)), while EIA-708 isn't.
Has anyone been able to d/l true digital captions? Is this a Tivo or kmttg problem?
Thanks in advance


----------



## billpiper

Word of warning to Mac users, after upgrade to El Capitan I'm having issues starting kmttg. Receive the following error:

Exception in Application start method
Java has been detached already, but someone is still trying to use it at -[GlassRunnable run]:/HUDSON/workspace/8u25/label/macosx-universal-30/rt/modules/graphics/src/main/native-glass/mac/GlassApplication.m:92

Assuming it is related to the newly implemented SIP (System Integrity Protection?


----------



## lpwcomp

gliobene said:


> Has anyone been able to d/l true digital captions?


Captions have been problematic for a while. I have found that a TS download usually has a better chance of getting decent captions.



gliobene said:


> Is this a Tivo or kmttg problem?


Probably neither for most of the problem. I suspect it is the decryption.


----------



## gliobene

lpwcomp said:


> Probably neither for most of the problem. I suspect it is the decryption.


This happened before decryption in the raw .tivo file


----------



## lpwcomp

gliobene said:


> This happened before decryption in the raw .tivo file


In order to view it on the PC, it has to be decrypted. Doesn't have to be a separate step. If you are not explicitly doing it, then almost certainly whatever s/w you are using to view it is utilizing the directshow dll.


----------



## gliobene

lpwcomp said:


> In order to view it on the PC, it has to be decrypted. Doesn't have to be a separate step. If you are not explicitly doing it, then almost certainly whatever s/w you are using to view it is utilizing the directshow dll.


The thing is, even before viewing it, MediaInfo showed:

text #1
ID:...............224 (0xE0)-CC1
Format:.........EIA-608
Muxing mode: A/53 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode: Muxed in Video #1

and a similar one for text #3.
No mention of an EIA-708.
Ran 4 more quick decrypting tests on the .tivo file using VRD, DSD, tivodecode and tivolibre, that produced identical corrupted outputs.
The remaining suspect is the download itself.


----------



## moyekj

gliobene said:


> The thing is, even before viewing it, MediaInfo showed:
> 
> text #1
> ID:...............224 (0xE0)-CC1
> Format:.........EIA-608
> Muxing mode: A/53 / DTVCC Transport
> Muxing mode: Muxed in Video #1
> 
> and a similar one for text #3.
> No mention of an EIA-708.
> Ran 4 more quick decrypting tests on the .tivo file using VRD, DSD, tivodecode and tivolibre, that produced identical corrupted outputs.
> The remaining suspect is the download itself.


 It's most likely a TiVo problem. A TTG transfer is not simply a direct transfer from the TiVo. There's decrypt/demux/remux/re-encrypt happening as part of the transfer which the TiVo is handling, and most likely at least for PS container transfers it's dropping non primary captions, just like it drops anything but primary audio stream. As was mentioned, TS transfers *may* help, but seeing as you are on series 3 still then that's not an option.


----------



## gliobene

moyekj said:


> It's most likely a TiVo problem. A TTG transfer is not simply a direct transfer from the TiVo. There's decrypt/demux/remux/re-encrypt happening as part of the transfer which the TiVo is handling, and most likely at least for PS container transfers it's dropping non primary captions, just like it drops anything but primary audio stream.


Thanks for the clarification. 
I've just downloaded the same show with TivoDesktop 2.8.3 with the same outcome. Not that I expected a difference from kmttg (they probably use the same infrastructure), but was wondering if it could constitute the basis for an official complaint (ticket) to Tivo.
What are the chances?


----------



## lpwcomp

gliobene said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> I've just downloaded the same show with TivoDesktop 2.8.3 with the same outcome. Not that I expected a difference from kmttg (they probably use the same infrastructure), but was wondering if it could constitute the basis for an official complaint (ticket) to Tivo.
> What are the chances?


Zero. Maybe a very small chance if it were a Series 4 or later, but I doubt it.


----------



## gliobene

lpwcomp said:


> Zero. Maybe a very small chance if it were a Series 4 or later, but I doubt it.


Appreciate the encouraging words. 
What are then the chances that my actual device is the culprit and a later model would have performed a cleaner transmission? (keeping in mind, though, that the local playback was flawless)
To pin it on my machine, it would be pretty helpful to know if anyone downloading HD from their Tivo ever got a 708 digital caption (as shown in MediaInfo) and on what model.
http://www.3playmedia.com/2015/08/1...en-cea-608-line-21-captions-cea-708-captions/
Thanks again


----------



## lpwcomp

gliobene said:


> To pin it on my machine, it would be pretty helpful to know if anyone downloading HD from their Tivo ever got a 708 digital caption (as shown in MediaInfo) and on what model.
> http://www.3playmedia.com/2015/08/1...en-cea-608-line-21-captions-cea-708-captions/
> Thanks again


It's not your machine per se, it's the fact that Series 3 and earlier TiVos do not support transport stream downloads. When I compared a .tivo file downloaded in transport stream mode vs. a program stream one, the TS one has both 608 and 708 captions while the PS one has only 608.


----------



## jtskurski

Hi,
I was trying to sort my recording by their kept state (i.e green circle icon "Keep Until I delete") so that I would only have to transfer and convert those files but it appears that the sorting option is not working correctly on that column. Is this a bug or am I missing something?

Thanks


----------



## moyekj

jtskurski said:


> Hi,
> I was trying to sort my recording by their kept state (i.e green circle icon "Keep Until I delete") so that I would only have to transfer and convert those files but it appears that the sorting option is not working correctly on that column. Is this a bug or am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks


 I didn't implement any specific sorting routine for that column, but now that you mentioned it I've added sort by image type to that column for next release.


----------



## ThAbtO

I was playing with the Metadata file on some video which I had ripped from DVDs (and adding the Metadata files.) 
I think I found out how the NEW tag is triggered. I had set these:

time : 1997-01-06T16:00:00Z
originalAirDate : 1997-01-06T00:00:00Z

If these dates are the same, they trigger the NEW tag, even though they dated back to 1990s. However, the date on the INFO screen would only show the date of the file when it was created.


----------



## lpwcomp

Which "INFO screen"? The only place I see a file creation date is when looking at the list in a share.


----------



## ThAbtO

lpwcomp said:


> Which "INFO screen"? The only place I see a file creation date is when looking at the list in a share.


Forgot to mention, after the show had been transferred to the TiVo. Pressing the INFO button, the date shown was the file creation date from the video file.


----------



## wuzznuubi

wuzznuubi said:


> Recently installed PLEX Media Server on my Synology NAS and pointed it at my large collection of archived videos that have pyTivo style metadata since they (mostly) originated from my TiVo's and those that didn't I manually created metadata files for. It would be a major undertaking to rename all of the files to conform to PLEX scanner/agent filename conventions and even then many would not be identified. These videos are on my Synology NAS where the Plex Media Server resides, not on my TiVo's.


This looks promising, but it's written in python which is Greek to me (I'm not Greek!). Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## lpwcomp

ThAbtO said:


> Forgot to mention, after the show had been transferred to the TiVo. Pressing the INFO button, the date shown was the file creation date from the video file.


The only way that is possible is if pyTivo didn't see the value you specified in the metadata file but instead used the file creation date for OAD, which is the only date displayed on the details screen.

I ran 3 tests on a file with a file creation date of 10/3/2015

1. neither originalAirDate nor time specified.

2. No originalAirDate, time : 2015-09-26T03:00:00Z

3 originalAirDate : 015-09-25T03:00:00Z,time : 2015-09-26T03:00:00Z

results:

1. First Aired = 10/3/2015, record time is time of the transfer.

2. First Aired = 10/3/2015, record time = Fri 9/25 11:00PM

3. First Aired = 9/25/2015, record time = Fri 9/25 11:00PM

All three are flagged as NEW.


----------



## ACraigL

Is there any way to use Cuttermaran with KMTTG? So far all my tests with adcut (via ProjectX) have resulted in a video file of ONLY commercials. Until recently I used DVRMSToolbox for my HTPC and always had success with commercial removal. I know VRD is a superior choice, but I'm not ready to drop $50 on it just yet.


----------



## waynomo

ACraigL said:


> Is there any way to use Cuttermaran with KMTTG? So far all my tests with adcut (via ProjectX) have resulted in a video file of ONLY commercials. Until recently I used DVRMSToolbox for my HTPC and always had success with commercial removal. I know VRD is a superior choice, but I'm not ready to drop $50 on it just yet.


I held off on buying VRD for several years. I finally broke down and bought it about a year ago. I'm kicking myself for not doing it sooner. It's well worth the $50 IMO. I'm also really getting my money's worth out of it now. It's been a work horse for me. Of course the standard "YMMV" is apropos as your need for it might be a lot less than mine.


----------



## waynomo

2 questions.

1) What are the pros and cons of using tivolibre vs DirectShow Dump for decrypting? I've started downloading it TS mode and I'm wondering if one is superior over the other.

2) Is there a good use case for using the option to make a backup of the mpg file when using QS Fix?


----------



## ACraigL

Regarding my commercial skip/cut difficulties, I noticed the following in the log:



Code:


comskip failed (exit code: 1 ) - check command: D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\comskip\comskip.exe --ini D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\comskip\comskip.ini "D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\The Blacklist - 2015-10-01 - The Troll Farmer.ts" 

Comskip 0.81.088, made using avcodec

Donator build

 0:00:08 - 216 frames in 1.00 sec(216.00 fps), 1.00 sec(216.00 fps), 0%

 0:00:14 - 342 frames in 1.99 sec(171.86 fps), 1.00 sec(126.00 fps), 0%

 0:00:22 - 550 frames in 2.98 sec(184.56 fps), 1.00 sec(208.00 fps), 0%

 0:00:37 - 901 frames in 4.00 sec(225.25 fps), 1.02 sec(344.12 fps), 1%

 0:00:51 - 1238 frames in 5.00 sec(247.60 fps), 1.00 sec(337.00 fps), 1%

 0:01:02 - 1496 frames in 6.00 sec(249.33 fps), 1.01 sec(255.45 fps), 1%

 0:01:12 - 1733 frames in 7.00 sec(247.57 fps), 1.00 sec(237.00 fps), 2%

 0:00:08 - 1991 frames in 7.99 sec(249.19 fps), 1.00 sec(258.00 fps), 0%

 0:00:25 - 2405 frames in 8.98 sec(267.82 fps), 1.00 sec(414.00 fps), 0%

 0:00:45 - 2887 frames in 9.97 sec(289.57 fps), 1.00 sec(482.00 fps), 1%

 0:01:04 - 3349 frames in 10.96 sec(305.57 fps), 1.00 sec(462.00 fps), 1%

 0:01:22 - 3786 frames in 11.95 sec(316.82 fps), 1.00 sec(437.00 fps), 2%

 0:01:39 - 4171 frames in 12.95 sec(322.08 fps), 1.00 sec(385.00 fps), 2%

 0:01:55 - 4564 frames in 13.94 sec(327.40 fps), 1.00 sec(393.00 fps), 3%

 0:02:11 - 4940 frames in 14.93 sec(330.88 fps), 1.00 sec(376.00 fps), 3%

 0:02:28 - 5369 frames in 15.92 sec(337.25 fps), 1.00 sec(429.00 fps), 4%

 0:02:43 - 5719 frames in 16.91 sec(338.20 fps), 1.00 sec(350.00 fps), 4%

 0:02:58 - 6079 frames in 17.90 sec(339.61 fps), 1.00 sec(360.00 fps), 4%

 0:03:09 - 6334 frames in 18.89 sec(335.31 fps), 1.00 sec(255.00 fps), 5%

 0:03:23 - 6679 frames in 19.89 sec(335.80 fps), 1.00 sec(345.00 fps), 5%

 0:03:41 - 7115 frames in 20.88 sec(340.76 fps), 1.00 sec(436.00 fps), 6%

 0:03:58 - 7518 frames in 21.87 sec(343.76 fps), 1.00 sec(403.00 fps), 6%

 0:04:15 - 7918 frames in 22.86 sec(346.37 fps), 1.00 sec(400.00 fps), 7%

 0:04:32 - 8337 frames in 23.85 sec(349.56 fps), 1.00 sec(419.00 fps), 7%

 0:04:48 - 8721 frames in 24.84 sec(351.09 fps), 1.00 sec(384.00 fps), 8%

 0:05:06 - 9157 frames in 25.84 sec(354.37 fps), 1.00 sec(436.00 fps), 8%

 0:05:22 - 9544 frames in 26.83 sec(355.72 fps), 1.00 sec(387.00 fps), 9%

 0:05:40 - 9955 frames in 27.82 sec(357.84 fps), 1.00 sec(411.00 fps), 9%

 0:05:56 - 10361 frames in 28.81 sec(359.63 fps), 1.00 sec(406.00 fps), 9%

 0:06:14 - 10777 frames in 29.80 sec(361.64 fps), 1.00 sec(416.00 fps), 10%

 0:06:33 - 11246 frames in 30.79 sec(365.25 fps), 1.00 sec(469.00 fps), 10%

 0:06:51 - 11679 frames in 31.79 sec(367.38 fps), 1.00 sec(433.00 fps), 11%

 0:07:09 - 12113 frames in 32.78 sec(369.52 fps), 1.00 sec(434.00 fps), 11%

 0:07:28 - 12564 frames in 33.77 sec(372.05 fps), 1.00 sec(451.00 fps), 12%

 0:07:47 - 13014 frames in 34.76 sec(374.40 fps), 1.00 sec(450.00 fps), 13%

 0:08:06 - 13475 frames in 35.75 sec(376.92 fps), 1.00 sec(461.00 fps), 13%

 0:08:24 - 13897 frames in 36.74 sec(378.25 fps), 1.00 sec(422.00 fps), 14%

 0:08:42 - 14325 frames in 37.73 sec(379.67 fps), 1.00 sec(428.00 fps), 14%

 0:08:57 - 14690 frames in 38.72 sec(379.39 fps), 1.00 sec(365.00 fps), 14%

 0:09:13 - 15083 frames in 39.72 sec(379.73 fps), 1.00 sec(393.00 fps), 15%

 0:09:31 - 15512 frames in 40.71 sec(381.04 fps), 1.00 sec(429.00 fps), 15%

 0:09:48 - 15925 frames in 41.70 sec(381.89 fps), 1.00 sec(413.00 fps), 16%

 0:10:10 - 16456 frames in 42.69 sec(385.48 fps), 1.00 sec(531.00 fps), 17%

 0:10:27 - 16861 frames in 43.68 sec(386.01 fps), 1.00 sec(405.00 fps), 17%

 0:10:39 - 17154 frames in 44.67 sec(384.02 fps), 1.00 sec(293.00 fps), 17%

 0:10:58 - 17604 frames in 45.66 sec(385.55 fps), 1.00 sec(450.00 fps), 18%

 0:11:18 - 18071 frames in 46.65 sec(387.37 fps), 1.00 sec(467.00 fps), 18%

 0:11:36 - 18507 frames in 47.64 sec(388.48 fps), 1.00 sec(436.00 fps), 19%

 0:11:54 - 18938 frames in 48.64 sec(389.35 fps), 1.00 sec(431.00 fps), 19%

 0:12:12 - 19379 frames in 49.63 sec(390.47 fps), 1.00 sec(441.00 fps), 20%

 0:12:29 - 19786 frames in 50.62 sec(390.87 fps), 1.00 sec(407.00 fps), 20%

 0:12:46 - 20188 frames in 51.61 sec(391.16 fps), 1.00 sec(402.00 fps), 21%

 0:12:57 - 20453 frames in 52.60 sec(388.84 fps), 1.00 sec(265.00 fps), 21%

 0:13:13 - 20828 frames in 53.60 sec(388.58 fps), 1.00 sec(375.00 fps), 22%

 0:13:26 - 21159 frames in 54.59 sec(387.60 fps), 1.00 sec(331.00 fps), 22%

 0:13:44 - 21585 frames in 55.58 sec(388.36 fps), 1.00 sec(426.00 fps), 23%

 0:14:03 - 22038 frames in 56.58 sec(389.50 fps), 1.00 sec(453.00 fps), 23%

 0:14:22 - 22496 frames in 57.57 sec(390.76 fps), 1.00 sec(458.00 fps), 24%

 0:14:40 - 22931 frames in 58.56 sec(391.58 fps), 1.00 sec(435.00 fps), 24%

 0:14:58 - 23369 frames in 59.55 sec(392.43 fps), 1.00 sec(438.00 fps), 25%

 0:15:16 - 23790 frames in 60.54 sec(392.96 fps), 1.00 sec(421.00 fps), 25%

 0:15:33 - 24208 frames in 61.53 sec(393.43 fps), 1.00 sec(418.00 fps), 26%

 0:15:51 - 24638 frames in 62.52 sec(394.08 fps), 1.00 sec(430.00 fps), 26%

 0:16:08 - 25048 frames in 63.51 sec(394.39 fps), 1.00 sec(410.00 fps), 27%

 0:16:27 - 25490 frames in 64.50 sec(395.19 fps), 1.00 sec(442.00 fps), 27%

 0:16:44 - 25912 frames in 65.50 sec(395.60 fps), 1.00 sec(422.00 fps), 28%

 0:17:03 - 26364 frames in 66.49 sec(396.51 fps), 1.00 sec(452.00 fps), 28%

 0:17:22 - 26814 frames in 67.48 sec(397.36 fps), 1.00 sec(450.00 fps), 29%

 0:17:40 - 27250 frames in 68.47 sec(397.98 fps), 1.00 sec(436.00 fps), 29%

 0:17:54 - 27593 frames in 69.46 sec(397.25 fps), 1.00 sec(343.00 fps), 29%

 0:18:14 - 28054 frames in 70.45 sec(398.21 fps), 1.00 sec(461.00 fps), 30%

 0:18:33 - 28514 frames in 71.45 sec(399.08 fps), 1.00 sec(460.00 fps), 31%

 0:18:52 - 28971 frames in 72.44 sec(399.93 fps), 1.00 sec(457.00 fps), 31%

 0:19:12 - 29443 frames in 73.44 sec(400.91 fps), 1.00 sec(472.00 fps), 32%

 0:19:29 - 29874 frames in 74.44 sec(401.32 fps), 1.00 sec(431.00 fps), 32%

 0:19:43 - 30199 frames in 75.44 sec(400.30 fps), 1.00 sec(325.00 fps), 33%

 0:20:02 - 30661 frames in 76.44 sec(401.11 fps), 1.00 sec(462.00 fps), 33%

 0:20:22 - 31128 frames in 77.44 sec(401.96 fps), 1.00 sec(467.00 fps), 34%

 0:20:42 - 31603 frames in 78.44 sec(402.89 fps), 1.00 sec(475.00 fps), 34%

 0:20:55 - 31924 frames in 79.44 sec(401.86 fps), 1.00 sec(321.00 fps), 35%

 0:21:09 - 32263 frames in 80.44 sec(401.08 fps), 1.00 sec(339.00 fps), 35%

 0:21:26 - 32680 frames in 81.44 sec(401.28 fps), 1.00 sec(417.00 fps), 35%

 0:21:43 - 33078 frames in 82.44 sec(401.24 fps), 1.00 sec(398.00 fps), 36%

 0:21:58 - 33445 frames in 83.44 sec(400.83 fps), 1.00 sec(367.00 fps), 36%

 0:22:15 - 33835 frames in 84.44 sec(400.70 fps), 1.00 sec(390.00 fps), 37%

 0:22:31 - 34224 frames in 85.44 sec(400.56 fps), 1.00 sec(389.00 fps), 37%

 0:22:44 - 34550 frames in 86.44 sec(399.70 fps), 1.00 sec(326.00 fps), 38%

 0:23:02 - 34979 frames in 87.44 sec(400.03 fps), 1.00 sec(429.00 fps), 38%

 0:23:19 - 35384 frames in 88.44 sec(400.09 fps), 1.00 sec(405.00 fps), 39%

 0:23:43 - 35950 frames in 89.44 sec(401.95 fps), 1.00 sec(566.00 fps), 39%

 0:24:02 - 36403 frames in 90.44 sec(402.51 fps), 1.00 sec(453.00 fps), 40%

 0:24:17 - 36780 frames in 91.44 sec(402.23 fps), 1.00 sec(377.00 fps), 40%

 0:24:33 - 37154 frames in 92.44 sec(401.93 fps), 1.00 sec(374.00 fps), 41%

 0:24:51 - 37594 frames in 93.44 sec(402.33 fps), 1.00 sec(440.00 fps), 41%

 0:25:12 - 38090 frames in 94.44 sec(403.32 fps), 1.00 sec(496.00 fps), 42%

 0:25:29 - 38491 frames in 95.44 sec(403.30 fps), 1.00 sec(401.00 fps), 42%

 0:25:46 - 38906 frames in 96.44 sec(403.42 fps), 1.00 sec(415.00 fps), 43%

 0:26:07 - 39415 frames in 97.44 sec(404.51 fps), 1.00 sec(509.00 fps), 43%

 0:26:22 - 39780 frames in 98.44 sec(404.10 fps), 1.00 sec(365.00 fps), 44%

 0:26:41 - 40224 frames in 99.44 sec(404.51 fps), 1.00 sec(444.00 fps), 44%

 0:27:01 - 40704 frames in 100.44 sec(405.26 fps), 1.00 sec(480.00 fps), 45%

 0:27:20 - 41167 frames in 101.44 sec(405.83 fps), 1.00 sec(463.00 fps), 45%

 0:27:39 - 41612 frames in 102.44 sec(406.21 fps), 1.00 sec(445.00 fps), 46%

 0:27:56 - 42028 frames in 103.44 sec(406.30 fps), 1.00 sec(416.00 fps), 46%

 0:28:13 - 42434 frames in 104.44 sec(406.30 fps), 1.00 sec(406.00 fps), 47%

 0:28:31 - 42864 frames in 105.44 sec(406.53 fps), 1.00 sec(430.00 fps), 47%

 0:28:48 - 43273 frames in 106.44 sec(406.55 fps), 1.00 sec(409.00 fps), 48%

 0:29:06 - 43701 frames in 107.44 sec(406.75 fps), 1.00 sec(428.00 fps), 48%

 0:29:23 - 44124 frames in 108.44 sec(406.90 fps), 1.00 sec(423.00 fps), 49%

 0:29:41 - 44552 frames in 109.44 sec(407.09 fps), 1.00 sec(428.00 fps), 49%

 0:29:59 - 44989 frames in 110.44 sec(407.36 fps), 1.00 sec(437.00 fps), 50%

 0:30:19 - 45457 frames in 111.44 sec(407.91 fps), 1.00 sec(468.00 fps), 50%

 0:30:37 - 45906 frames in 112.44 sec(408.27 fps), 1.00 sec(449.00 fps), 51%

 0:30:56 - 46355 frames in 113.44 sec(408.63 fps), 1.00 sec(449.00 fps), 51%

 0:31:15 - 46816 frames in 114.44 sec(409.09 fps), 1.00 sec(461.00 fps), 52%

 0:31:35 - 47275 frames in 115.44 sec(409.52 fps), 1.00 sec(459.00 fps), 52%

 0:31:53 - 47714 frames in 116.44 sec(409.77 fps), 1.00 sec(439.00 fps), 53%

 0:32:12 - 48163 frames in 117.44 sec(410.11 fps), 1.00 sec(449.00 fps), 53%

 0:32:29 - 48573 frames in 118.44 sec(410.11 fps), 1.00 sec(410.00 fps), 54%

 0:32:47 - 49015 frames in 119.44 sec(410.37 fps), 1.00 sec(442.00 fps), 54%

 0:33:05 - 49446 frames in 120.44 sec(410.54 fps), 1.00 sec(431.00 fps), 55%

 0:33:24 - 49896 frames in 121.44 sec(410.87 fps), 1.00 sec(450.00 fps), 55%

 0:33:42 - 50326 frames in 122.44 sec(411.03 fps), 1.00 sec(430.00 fps), 56%

 0:33:57 - 50701 frames in 123.44 sec(410.73 fps), 1.00 sec(375.00 fps), 56%

 0:34:15 - 51126 frames in 124.44 sec(410.85 fps), 1.00 sec(425.00 fps), 57%

 0:34:35 - 51617 frames in 125.44 sec(411.49 fps), 1.00 sec(491.00 fps), 57%

 0:34:55 - 52077 frames in 126.44 sec(411.87 fps), 1.00 sec(460.00 fps), 58%

 0:35:15 - 52563 frames in 127.44 sec(412.45 fps), 1.00 sec(486.00 fps), 59%

 0:35:35 - 53051 frames in 128.44 sec(413.04 fps), 1.00 sec(488.00 fps), 59%

 0:36:00 - 53657 frames in 129.44 sec(414.53 fps), 1.00 sec(606.00 fps), 60%

 0:36:21 - 54152 frames in 130.44 sec(415.15 fps), 1.00 sec(495.00 fps), 60%

 0:36:41 - 54640 frames in 131.44 sec(415.70 fps), 1.00 sec(488.00 fps), 61%

 0:37:00 - 55088 frames in 132.44 sec(415.95 fps), 1.00 sec(448.00 fps), 61%

 0:37:20 - 55578 frames in 133.44 sec(416.50 fps), 1.00 sec(490.00 fps), 62%

 0:37:39 - 56012 frames in 134.44 sec(416.63 fps), 1.00 sec(434.00 fps), 63%

 0:37:57 - 56465 frames in 135.44 sec(416.90 fps), 1.00 sec(453.00 fps), 63%

 0:38:16 - 56910 frames in 136.44 sec(417.11 fps), 1.00 sec(445.00 fps), 64%

 0:38:36 - 57395 frames in 137.44 sec(417.60 fps), 1.00 sec(485.00 fps), 64%

 0:38:56 - 57866 frames in 138.44 sec(417.99 fps), 1.00 sec(471.00 fps), 65%

 0:39:14 - 58309 frames in 139.44 sec(418.17 fps), 1.00 sec(443.00 fps), 65%

 0:39:33 - 58751 frames in 140.44 sec(418.34 fps), 1.00 sec(442.00 fps), 66%

 0:39:51 - 59196 frames in 141.44 sec(418.52 fps), 1.00 sec(445.00 fps), 66%

 0:40:09 - 59626 frames in 142.44 sec(418.60 fps), 1.00 sec(430.00 fps), 67%

 0:40:28 - 60087 frames in 143.44 sec(418.90 fps), 1.00 sec(461.00 fps), 67%

 0:40:49 - 60589 frames in 144.44 sec(419.48 fps), 1.00 sec(502.00 fps), 68%

 0:41:10 - 61084 frames in 145.44 sec(419.99 fps), 1.00 sec(495.00 fps), 68%

 0:41:30 - 61561 frames in 146.44 sec(420.38 fps), 1.00 sec(477.00 fps), 69%

 0:41:49 - 62017 frames in 147.44 sec(420.63 fps), 1.00 sec(456.00 fps), 69%

 0:42:09 - 62491 frames in 148.44 sec(420.98 fps), 1.00 sec(474.00 fps), 70%

 0:42:28 - 62956 frames in 149.44 sec(421.28 fps), 1.00 sec(465.00 fps), 71%

 0:42:48 - 63438 frames in 150.44 sec(421.68 fps), 1.00 sec(482.00 fps), 71%

 0:43:03 - 63810 frames in 151.44 sec(421.35 fps), 1.00 sec(372.00 fps), 72%

 0:43:08 - 63929 frames in 152.49 sec(419.23 fps), 1.04 sec(114.42 fps), 72%

 0:43:22 - 64243 frames in 153.48 sec(418.58 fps), 1.00 sec(314.00 fps), 72%

 0:43:39 - 64651 frames in 154.47 sec(418.53 fps), 1.00 sec(408.00 fps), 73%

 0:43:47 - 64847 frames in 155.46 sec(417.13 fps), 1.00 sec(196.00 fps), 73%

 0:44:03 - 65242 frames in 156.45 sec(417.02 fps), 1.00 sec(395.00 fps), 73%

 0:44:23 - 65709 frames in 157.44 sec(417.36 fps), 1.00 sec(467.00 fps), 74%

 0:44:40 - 66116 frames in 158.44 sec(417.29 fps), 1.00 sec(407.00 fps), 74%

 0:44:55 - 66478 frames in 159.44 sec(416.95 fps), 1.00 sec(362.00 fps), 75%

 0:45:12 - 66892 frames in 160.44 sec(416.93 fps), 1.00 sec(414.00 fps), 75%

 0:45:32 - 67382 frames in 161.44 sec(417.38 fps), 1.00 sec(490.00 fps), 76%

 0:45:49 - 67773 frames in 162.44 sec(417.22 fps), 1.00 sec(391.00 fps), 76%

 0:46:07 - 68216 frames in 163.44 sec(417.38 fps), 1.00 sec(443.00 fps), 77%

 0:46:26 - 68659 frames in 164.44 sec(417.53 fps), 1.00 sec(443.00 fps), 77%

 0:46:49 - 69211 frames in 165.44 sec(418.35 fps), 1.00 sec(552.00 fps), 78%

 0:47:08 - 69690 frames in 166.44 sec(418.71 fps), 1.00 sec(479.00 fps), 78%

 0:47:28 - 70170 frames in 167.44 sec(419.08 fps), 1.00 sec(480.00 fps), 79%

 0:47:47 - 70612 frames in 168.44 sec(419.21 fps), 1.00 sec(442.00 fps), 79%

 0:48:05 - 71057 frames in 169.44 sec(419.36 fps), 1.00 sec(445.00 fps), 80%

 0:48:23 - 71484 frames in 170.44 sec(419.41 fps), 1.00 sec(427.00 fps), 80%

 0:48:44 - 71972 frames in 171.44 sec(419.81 fps), 1.00 sec(488.00 fps), 81%

 0:49:03 - 72428 frames in 172.44 sec(420.02 fps), 1.00 sec(456.00 fps), 82%

 0:49:21 - 72864 frames in 173.44 sec(420.11 fps), 1.00 sec(436.00 fps), 82%

 0:49:39 - 73292 frames in 174.44 sec(420.16 fps), 1.00 sec(428.00 fps), 83%

 0:49:57 - 73737 frames in 175.44 sec(420.30 fps), 1.00 sec(445.00 fps), 83%

 0:50:15 - 74176 frames in 176.44 sec(420.40 fps), 1.00 sec(439.00 fps), 84%

 0:50:34 - 74618 frames in 177.44 sec(420.53 fps), 1.00 sec(442.00 fps), 84%

 0:50:52 - 75054 frames in 178.44 sec(420.61 fps), 1.00 sec(436.00 fps), 85%

 0:51:10 - 75479 frames in 179.44 sec(420.64 fps), 1.00 sec(425.00 fps), 85%

 0:51:22 - 75784 frames in 180.44 sec(420.00 fps), 1.00 sec(305.00 fps), 85%

 0:51:42 - 76245 frames in 181.44 sec(420.22 fps), 1.00 sec(461.00 fps), 86%

 0:51:58 - 76650 frames in 182.44 sec(420.14 fps), 1.00 sec(405.00 fps), 86%

 0:52:16 - 77082 frames in 183.44 sec(420.20 fps), 1.00 sec(432.00 fps), 87%

 0:52:36 - 77550 frames in 184.44 sec(420.46 fps), 1.00 sec(468.00 fps), 88%

 0:52:54 - 77993 frames in 185.44 sec(420.58 fps), 1.00 sec(443.00 fps), 88%

 0:53:12 - 78415 frames in 186.44 sec(420.59 fps), 1.00 sec(422.00 fps), 89%

 0:53:27 - 78777 frames in 187.44 sec(420.28 fps), 1.00 sec(362.00 fps), 89%

 0:53:44 - 79179 frames in 188.44 sec(420.18 fps), 1.00 sec(402.00 fps), 89%

 0:54:05 - 79688 frames in 189.44 sec(420.65 fps), 1.00 sec(509.00 fps), 90%

 0:54:25 - 80166 frames in 190.44 sec(420.95 fps), 1.00 sec(478.00 fps), 91%

 0:54:45 - 80658 frames in 191.44 sec(421.32 fps), 1.00 sec(492.00 fps), 91%

 0:55:07 - 81177 frames in 192.44 sec(421.83 fps), 1.00 sec(519.00 fps), 92%

 0:55:29 - 81697 frames in 193.44 sec(422.34 fps), 1.00 sec(520.00 fps), 92%

 0:55:51 - 82229 frames in 194.44 sec(422.90 fps), 1.00 sec(532.00 fps), 93%

 0:56:13 - 82759 frames in 195.44 sec(423.45 fps), 1.00 sec(530.00 fps), 94%

 0:56:33 - 83231 frames in 196.44 sec(423.70 fps), 1.00 sec(472.00 fps), 94%

 0:56:51 - 83680 frames in 197.44 sec(423.82 fps), 1.00 sec(449.00 fps), 95%

 0:57:10 - 84132 frames in 198.44 sec(423.97 fps), 1.00 sec(452.00 fps), 95%

 0:57:29 - 84591 frames in 199.44 sec(424.14 fps), 1.00 sec(459.00 fps), 96%

 0:57:48 - 85043 frames in 200.44 sec(424.28 fps), 1.00 sec(452.00 fps), 96%

 0:58:08 - 85524 frames in 201.44 sec(424.56 fps), 1.00 sec(481.00 fps), 97%

 0:58:27 - 85972 frames in 202.44 sec(424.68 fps), 1.00 sec(448.00 fps), 97%

 0:58:45 - 86408 frames in 203.44 sec(424.73 fps), 1.00 sec(436.00 fps), 98%

 0:59:05 - 86887 frames in 204.44 sec(425.00 fps), 1.00 sec(479.00 fps), 98%

 0:59:24 - 87345 frames in 205.44 sec(425.16 fps), 1.00 sec(458.00 fps), 99%

 0:59:43 - 87804 frames in 206.44 sec(425.32 fps), 1.00 sec(459.00 fps), 99%

 1:00:03 - 88268 frames in 207.44 sec(425.51 fps), 1.00 sec(464.00 fps), 100%

 1:00:21 - 88702 frames in 208.44 sec(425.55 fps), 1.00 sec(434.00 fps), 101%

 1:00:39 - 89153 frames in 209.44 sec(425.67 fps), 1.00 sec(451.00 fps), 101%

 1:00:58 - 89600 frames in 210.44 sec(425.77 fps), 1.00 sec(447.00 fps), 102%

 1:01:16 - 90038 frames in 211.44 sec(425.83 fps), 1.00 sec(438.00 fps), 102%

 1:01:35 - 90492 frames in 212.44 sec(425.96 fps), 1.00 sec(454.00 fps), 103%

 1:01:55 - 90955 frames in 213.44 sec(426.14 fps), 1.00 sec(463.00 fps), 103%

 1:02:14 - 91425 frames in 214.44 sec(426.34 fps), 1.00 sec(470.00 fps), 104%

 1:02:34 - 91899 frames in 215.44 sec(426.56 fps), 1.00 sec(474.00 fps), 104%

 1:02:53 - 92352 frames in 216.44 sec(426.69 fps), 1.00 sec(453.00 fps), 105%

 1:03:12 - 92814 frames in 217.44 sec(426.85 fps), 1.00 sec(462.00 fps), 105%

 1:03:31 - 93267 frames in 218.44 sec(426.97 fps), 1.00 sec(453.00 fps), 106%

 1:03:50 - 93719 frames in 219.44 sec(427.08 fps), 1.00 sec(452.00 fps), 106%

 1:04:09 - 94182 frames in 220.44 sec(427.25 fps), 1.00 sec(463.00 fps), 107%

 1:04:27 - 94611 frames in 221.44 sec(427.25 fps), 1.00 sec(429.00 fps), 107%

 1:04:45 - 95039 frames in 222.44 sec(427.26 fps), 1.00 sec(428.00 fps), 108%

 1:05:03 - 95483 frames in 223.44 sec(427.33 fps), 1.00 sec(444.00 fps), 108%

 1:05:19 - 95861 frames in 224.44 sec(427.11 fps), 1.00 sec(378.00 fps), 109%

 1:05:36 - 96280 frames in 225.44 sec(427.08 fps), 1.00 sec(419.00 fps), 109%



96447 frames decoded in 225.79 seconds (427.15 fps)

xcl file not found: D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\The Blacklist - 2015-10-01 - The Troll Farmer.mpg.Xcl

Additionally, here is contents of the skip files:
EDL


Code:


0.00	12.39	0
484.73	642.78	0
1278.39	1367.12	0
1376.69	1490.20	0
1845.89	2057.17	0
2353.80	2568.92	0
2911.49	3095.34	0
3558.72	3585.07	0

XCL:


Code:


CollectionPanel.CutMode=2
1
1
299
11635
15429
30682
32813
33042
35767
44302
49374
56492
61656
69877
74290
85410

I'm worried about the log output. Anything there that I should be addressing?

EDIT: NM. I set the download for .TS and comskip had trouble with that format. The errors went away with that change.


----------



## moyekj

waynomo said:


> 2 questions.
> 
> 1) What are the pros and cons of using tivolibre vs DirectShow Dump for decrypting? I've started downloading it TS mode and I'm wondering if one is superior over the other.
> 
> 2) Is there a good use case for using the option to make a backup of the mpg file when using QS Fix?


1) Either one will give you virtually identical output. Nice thing about tivolibre is it works on any platform (Java code) and it doesn't require Windows and at least partial install of TIVo Desktop which DirectShow Dump does. Either one can decrypt TS TiVo files properly which tivodecode doesn't do. DirectShow Dump will run faster than tivolibre in most cases, so if you are on Windows and have at least partial TiVo Desktop installation you may as well stick to using it. Note also that I exclusively use tivolibre now for extracting metadata from already downloaded .TiVo files (instead of tivodecode).

2) If using VRD for QS Fix then I'd say don't bother. If using ProjectX for QS Fix then highly recommended as it doesn't always work properly from what I recall.


----------



## ACraigL

waynomo said:


> I held off on buying VRD for several years. I finally broke down and bought it about a year ago. I'm kicking myself for not doing it sooner. It's well worth the $50 IMO. I'm also really getting my money's worth out of it now. It's been a work horse for me. Of course the standard "YMMV" is apropos as your need for it might be a lot less than mine.


I get it (and trying the trial version now) but to pay $50 for 3 year old software is a little odd. And the Suite is way out for me at $100. I'll consider it if my tests are good, but sure would like to get Comskip working, as it was rock solid for my HTPC.


----------



## plamumba

ACraigL said:


> I get it (and trying the trial version now) but to pay $50 for 3 year old software is a little odd. And the Suite is way out for me at $100. I'll consider it if my tests are good, but sure would like to get Comskip working, as it was rock solid for my HTPC.


I'm not convinced the claims of newer software are especially informative. Microsoft might be an example -- in the updates I see from them, the old problems are never corrected, new problems are introduced, but they do change their little icons. (I apologize for bashing here.) The best software I have are things like kmttg. The things I use most often have narrow focus and don't necessarily need a lot of updating because they were well written in the first place. VRD has generally worked well for me and is one of these. The only problem I have had with it is that it will sometimes crash when getting a directory listing; I have no way of knowing whether this is a problem posed by Win 7, something in the code or something else, but I have learned to save my edits with a ctl-p before saving with a ctl-s.


----------



## phughes200

I am trying to install kmttg to convert files from my Roamio to a different format. I have a Windows 10 operating system. I cannot get it to run.

Following the kmttg installations, I have:

1) Install have the latest Java release (1.8.0_60)(64 bit).
2) Installed kmttg (latest version).
3) Followed the installation instructions and associated .jar to c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.8.0_60\bin\javaw.exe using the following commands:

assoc .jar=jarfile
ftype jarfile="C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.8.0_60\bin\javaw.exe" -jar "%1" %*

Double clicking kmttg.jar does nothing. Manually opening kmttg.jar with javaw.exe does nothing.

Could this be a Windows 10 problem?


----------



## mglutz

Running KMTTG v2.0s

Running a search for Season Premieres with a user defined channels file and all channels selected in the dialog box. I only get season Premieres for channels that I am subscribed to via the cable company. For example, no Season Premieres for Showtime channels appear. I can see the guide for all channels.

I thought that previously you would get premieres back for all channels regardless of subscription status.


----------



## moyekj

mglutz said:


> Running KMTTG v2.0s
> 
> Running a search for Season Premieres with a user defined channels file and all channels selected in the dialog box. I only get season Premieres for channels that I am subscribed to via the cable company. For example, no Season Premieres for Showtime channels appear. I can see the guide for all channels.
> 
> I thought that previously you would get premieres back for all channels regardless of subscription status.


 Released premiere search code restricts searches to channels you receive. I guess there's no real reason for that restriction so I've removed it for next release so what you are doing will work.


----------



## waynomo

ACraigL said:


> I get it (and trying the trial version now) but to pay $50 for 3 year old software is a little odd. And the Suite is way out for me at $100. I'll consider it if my tests are good, but sure would like to get Comskip working, as it was rock solid for my HTPC.


I should mention that I'm pretty cheap when considering purchasing items like this. I love free, but I don't regret the money I spent on this.


----------



## innocentfreak

ACraigL said:


> I get it (and trying the trial version now) but to pay $50 for 3 year old software is a little odd. And the Suite is way out for me at $100. I'll consider it if my tests are good, but sure would like to get Comskip working, as it was rock solid for my HTPC.


Doesn't DVRMSToolbox support Mpeg2? You could always continue to use it and just have KMTTG strip the TiVo container to the raw Mpeg2.


----------



## jcthorne

Where does kmttg pull the names of the tivos on the network?

As part of installing my new Bolt, the Roamio moved locations so several of the tivos have new names. They are all now reporting correct names at tivo.com and on the my shows listings, yet kmttg still shows the old names.

i tried deleting each of them and then have kmttg rediscover tivos on the network and the only one that came up correct was the new Bolt. They others all came back with their old names on the tabs.


----------



## moyekj

Following a rename you have to reboot each TiVo since they keep re-broadcasting using old name (in addition to new name) until you do. It's an age old TiVo bug.


----------



## ALbino

I saw you get a shoutout from a TiVo exec in the Ira Bahr interview thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10651262#post10651262

He even suggested they would start helping the developer community, and in particular KMTTG. Has anything come from that? Have you heard from them at all? I'd love to see you get some questions answered finally, and maybe even have them implement a proper API.


----------



## moyekj

ALbino said:


> I saw you get a shoutout from a TiVo exec in the Ira Bahr interview thread:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10651262#post10651262
> 
> He even suggested they would start helping the developer community, and in particular KMTTG. Has anything come from that? Have you heard from them at all? I'd love to see you get some questions answered finally, and maybe even have them implement a proper API.


 Perhaps I'm too much of a pessimist, but I wouldn't read much into response from a chief marketing officer. If anything TiVo in recent years has gone out of their way to discourage community development. For example, for a while we could use the built in opera browser on the TiVo to run our own html/html5 apps, but then TiVo locked us out. They started this TiVo Developer Channel a few years ago and then just let it rot and die. Several RPC commands that used to be available to me have been locked out in last couple of years. They stopped any public HME/HMO development many years ago now. I just haven't received any indication that they are willing to encourage community development in any way. And no, nobody from TiVo has ever reached out to me offering any help related to kmttg or any kind of community development.


----------



## ALbino

moyekj said:


> Perhaps I'm too much of a pessimist, but I wouldn't read much into response from a chief marketing officer. If anything TiVo in recent years has gone out of their way to discourage community development. For example, for a while we could use the built in opera browser on the TiVo to run our own html/html5 apps, but then TiVo locked us out. They started this TiVo Developer Channel a few years ago and then just let it rot and die. Several RPC commands that used to be available to me have been locked out in last couple of years. They stopped any public HME/HMO development many years ago now. I just haven't received any indication that they are willing to encourage community development in any way. And no, nobody from TiVo has ever reached out to me offering any help related to kmttg or any kind of community development.


Sorry to hear that. That's kind of what I suspected the situation was, but figured I'd ask anyway 

It's too bad really, because honestly almost the only reason I still use TiVo is because KMTTG makes it so powerful. I literally couldn't imagine not having all of the abilities KMTTG provides.

I truly hope they do decide to become more active with the developer community and reach out to you guys with some support. Good luck!


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> Perhaps I'm too much of a pessimist, but I wouldn't read much into response from a chief marketing officer. If anything TiVo in recent years has gone out of their way to discourage community development. For example, for a while we could use the built in opera browser on the TiVo to run our own html/html5 apps, but then TiVo locked us out. They started this TiVo Developer Channel a few years ago and then just let it rot and die. Several RPC commands that used to be available to me have been locked out in last couple of years. They stopped any public HME/HMO development many years ago now. I just haven't received any indication that they are willing to encourage community development in any way. And no, nobody from TiVo has ever reached out to me offering any help related to kmttg or any kind of community development.


Sad to hear. I am not even a developer and a Tivo person reached out to me when we were having difficulty with metadata a few revisions back. Its how we know now how to send programId for pushed shows so they go in common folders with gracenote metadata lookup. Other issues too.

We do know Ira monitors this forum as do other Tivo employees. Most do not reply in public but asking specific questions here on TCF sometimes gets answers floated our way. Never give up hope. Perhaps things will improve when Tivo sees a synergy between where they want to go and the community developers.


----------



## jcthorne

ALbino said:


> Sorry to hear that. That's kind of what I suspected the situation was, but figured I'd ask anyway
> 
> It's too bad really, because honestly almost the only reason I still use TiVo is because KMTTG makes it so powerful. I literally couldn't imagine not having all of the abilities KMTTG provides.
> 
> I truly hope they do decide to become more active with the developer community and reach out to you guys with some support. Good luck!


I can second this. If it were not for kmttg and pytivo, I would have left Tivo a long time ago for a HTPC solution of some sort.

Moyekj, personally I am hopeful you take an interest in Plex. I think your knowhow and abilities could add a great deal to the tivo plug in for Plex.


----------



## plamumba

moyekj said:


> Perhaps I'm too much of a pessimist, but I wouldn't read much into response from a chief marketing officer. If anything TiVo in recent years has gone out of their way to discourage community development. For example, for a while we could use the built in opera browser on the TiVo to run our own html/html5 apps, but then TiVo locked us out. They started this TiVo Developer Channel a few years ago and then just let it rot and die. Several RPC commands that used to be available to me have been locked out in last couple of years. They stopped any public HME/HMO development many years ago now. I just haven't received any indication that they are willing to encourage community development in any way. And no, nobody from TiVo has ever reached out to me offering any help related to kmttg or any kind of community development.


I was thinking, if anything, Tivo should ask you for help. If it weren't for your program, I probably would have dropped them years ago. They seem to struggle just to keep their own software working, perhaps focusing mostly on how to put spam into a device people buy to avoid spam.


----------



## krkaufman

> They seem to struggle just to keep their own software working, perhaps focusing mostly on how to put _(commercials)_ into a device people buy to avoid _(commercials)_.


That *is* a painful irony.


----------



## lpwcomp

ALbino said:


> I saw you get a shoutout from a TiVo exec in the Ira Bahr interview thread:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10651262#post10651262
> 
> He even suggested they would start helping the developer community, and in particular KMTTG. Has anything come from that? Have you heard from them at all? I'd love to see you get some questions answered finally, and maybe even have them implement a proper API.


It was the questioner, innocentfreak, who first mentioned pyTivo and KMTTG by name. The way Ira Bahr's answer was phrased, he seems to have thought they were the names of developers rather than programs.



> but at a minimum we should support our long-term supporters like PyTivo and KMTTG.


----------



## dlfl

Not a lot of difference between marketing people and politicians! 

Although we need them both ........... I guess.


----------



## namirkhan

Can't get kmttg to work in El Capitan. My Java is up to date, but won't open. Any ideas?


----------



## moyekj

namirkhan said:


> Can't get kmttg to work in El Capitan. My Java is up to date, but won't open. Any ideas?


 Start from command line to see any potential error messages:
java -jar kmttg.jar

My guess is that you have more than 1 java installation in place, and the default installation you are running is not Java 8.


----------



## Hyrax

Hi-
I have had a recurring problem getting closed captions from decrypted Tivo recordings. I look at them on the Tivo and things look great. I strip them and then try to use them and the captions are 10 seconds late and somewhat garbled. I am using the latest version of ccextractorwin.exe to put them in SRT files. 

Oddly, if I play the MPG file with VCL the embedded closed captions are also 10 seconds late, but not apparently not garbled. I compress MPG files to MP4 so I can play them on other devices, and I need the external SRT captions file in order to get the captions in the compressed video.

The problem seems to be in the decrypting (I combine download with tivodecode and am using version 2.0s of KMTTG). I am rapidly approaching an age where I really need closed captions most of the time, so this is a real problem. Does anyone have an idea what I can do to get better closed captions? 

Thanks.


----------



## krkaufman

DISCLAIMER: Haven't fully RTFM'd on this issue, so flame away or ignore, as felt appropriate.

-----

I have KMTTG installed on my laptop, and shift between several homes with different TiVo accounts and associated MAKs.

Are there instructions somewhere on how to customize my KMTTG laptop install to facilitate its use when hopping between locations? (e.g. the ability to select from two separate configuration files or filesets, containing the known TiVo devices and associated MAKs -- and any other account- or location-specific details -- for each location)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## namirkhan

moyekj said:


> Start from command line to see any potential error messages:
> java -jar kmttg.jar
> 
> My guess is that you have more than 1 java installation in place, and the default installation you are running is not Java 8.


Error: Unable to access jarful kmttg.jar

I am running Java 8 Update 60. Error message above from Terminal


----------



## lpwcomp

Hyrax said:


> Hi-
> I have had a recurring problem getting closed captions from decrypted Tivo recordings. I look at them on the Tivo and things look great. I strip them and then try to use them and the captions are 10 seconds late and somewhat garbled. I am using the latest version of ccextractorwin.exe to put them in SRT files.
> 
> Oddly, if I play the MPG file with VCL the embedded closed captions are also 10 seconds late, but not apparently not garbled. I compress MPG files to MP4 so I can play them on other devices, and I need the external SRT captions file in order to get the captions in the compressed video.
> 
> The problem seems to be in the decrypting (I combine download with tivodecode and am using version 2.0s of KMTTG). I am rapidly approaching an age where I really need closed captions most of the time, so this is a real problem. Does anyone have an idea what I can do to get better closed captions?
> 
> Thanks.


Try:

Turning off the combined download-decrypt. Decrypt using tivolibre & run qsfix.

What are you using to convert to mp4 that is losing the cc so that you have to use subtitles instead?


----------



## lpwcomp

namirkhan said:


> Error: Unable to access jarful kmttg.jar
> 
> I am running Java 8 Update 60. Error message above from Terminal


You need to either be in the directory where kmttg.jar is or specify the full path.


----------



## moyekj

krkaufman said:


> DISCLAIMER: Haven't fully RTFM'd on this issue, so flame away or ignore, as felt appropriate.
> 
> -----
> 
> I have KMTTG installed on my laptop, and shift between several homes with different TiVo accounts and associated MAKs.
> 
> Are there instructions somewhere on how to customize my KMTTG laptop install to facilitate its use when hopping between locations? (e.g. the ability to select from two separate configuration files or filesets, containing the known TiVo devices and associated MAKs -- and any other account- or location-specific details -- for each location)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 Easiest thing to do is keep 2 separate installs of kmttg in separate folders - 1 for each location. Then run the respective one depending on your location.


----------



## moyekj

Hyrax said:


> Hi-
> I have had a recurring problem getting closed captions from decrypted Tivo recordings. I look at them on the Tivo and things look great. I strip them and then try to use them and the captions are 10 seconds late and somewhat garbled. I am using the latest version of ccextractorwin.exe to put them in SRT files.
> 
> Oddly, if I play the MPG file with VCL the embedded closed captions are also 10 seconds late, but not apparently not garbled. I compress MPG files to MP4 so I can play them on other devices, and I need the external SRT captions file in order to get the captions in the compressed video.
> 
> The problem seems to be in the decrypting (I combine download with tivodecode and am using version 2.0s of KMTTG). I am rapidly approaching an age where I really need closed captions most of the time, so this is a real problem. Does anyone have an idea what I can do to get better closed captions?
> 
> Thanks.


 Switching to TS downloads may help get better captions. You will also need to change not to use tivodecode to decrypt - switch to use "tivolibre" instead.


----------



## krkaufman

moyekj said:


> Easiest thing to do is keep 2 separate installs of kmttg in separate folders - 1 for each location. Then run the respective one depending on your location.


Is there any account-specific info under KMTTG anywhere other than the config.ini file?

edit: p.s. And I'm guessing the user can't specify the config filename from the command line. (???)


----------



## moyekj

krkaufman said:


> Is there any account-specific info under KMTTG anywhere other than the config.ini file?
> 
> edit: p.s. And I'm guessing the user can't specify the config filename from the command line. (???)


 Configuration information is all saved to config.ini in same folder as kmttg.jar, so if you have 2 different installations in different folders they won't interfere with each other. No, there's no option to specify alternate location for config.ini.


----------



## krkaufman

moyekj said:


> Configuration information is all saved to config.ini in same folder as kmttg.jar, so if you have 2 different installations in different folders they won't interfere with each other. No, there's no option to specify alternate location for config.ini.


Ok, great; thanks for the feedback!


----------



## jmbach

It's old school but you could create a batch file that swaps the active config.ini file and then starts up kmttg. Could be as simple as having files like config.office, config.home, etc. If the batch file name is kmttg.bat you could run it from the command line kmttg xxxx. Then the batch file can del the current config.ini, copy the config.xxxx to config.ini, and finally run kmttg. All from a command line.


----------



## lpwcomp

jmbach said:


> It's old school but you could create a batch file that swaps the active config.ini file and then starts up kmttg. Could be as simple as having files like config.office, config.home, etc. If the batch file name is kmttg.bat you could run it from the command line kmttg xxxx. Then the batch file can del the current config.ini, copy the config.xxxx to config.ini, and finally run kmttg. All from a command line.


_*Much *_ safer to just run two separate installations. You also left out the step where you need to save any changes.


----------



## jmbach

lpwcomp said:


> _*Much *_ safer to just run two separate installations. You also left out the step where you need to save any changes.


You are correct. Of course I was just giving a general idea and not specifics to accomplish what was inquired. To save any changes just copy the config.ini to config.xxxx


----------



## lpwcomp

jmbach said:


> You are correct. Of course I was just giving a general idea and not specifics to accomplish what was inquired. To save any changes just copy the config.ini to config.xxxx


Didn't mean to imply that you didn't know. Just didn't want anyone thinking it was that simple.

All in all, IMNSHO, it's just not worth the risk.


----------



## waynomo

lpwcomp said:


> _*Much *_ safer to just run two separate installations. You also left out the step where you need to save any changes.


This is what I do. I then have 2 shortcuts on my desktop for which I changed the icons to sort of unique icons. (properties -> change icon) I used tivoserver.exe for one and tivonotify.exe for the other. I could have gotten more creative. Maybe this will spur me on to create download something a little bit more unique.*

The only problem occurs when you change a configuration setting that you want to make for all is that you have to remember to do it in both instances. When playing around and experimenting with different options that can be a bit of a pain, especially considering I'm doing this with four configurations. (Two on 2 computers)

*ETA: Okay, done.


----------



## jmbach

+1


----------



## krkaufman

jmbach said:


> It's old school but you could create a batch file that swaps the active config.ini file and then starts up kmttg. Could be as simple as having files like config.office, config.home, etc. If the batch file name is kmttg.bat you could run it from the command line kmttg xxxx. Then the batch file can del the current config.ini, copy the config.xxxx to config.ini, and finally run kmttg. All from a command line.


Yeah, thanks. That's pretty much what I was looking to do, once the config.ini focus was confirmed, but perhaps with a bit more protection, as later suggested. I'd even started writing a reply to that effect, but figured it best to leave the thread with the ~officially~ recommended solution -- because the followup questions would likely be endless (e.g. are config parameters stored in any specific required order in the file?), and the person who knows the answers had already provided a recommendation.

p.s. One other thing to deal with in the above scenario, or in the multi-folder recommended solution, is keeping other configuration tweaks consistent across instances -- or perhaps unique, even.


----------



## krkaufman

waynomo said:


> The only problem occurs when you change a configuration setting that you want to make for all is that you have to remember to do it in both instances. When playing around and experimenting with different options that can be a bit of a pain, especially considering I'm doing this with four configurations. (Two on 2 computers)


Exactly, This was why, as a KMTTG newb, I was hoping there was some advanced tweak that allowed for storing account/device configuration data separately from the app/install configuration parameters.


----------



## krkaufman

waynomo said:


> This is what I do. I then have 2 shortcuts on my desktop for which I changed the icons to sort of unique icons.


I don't love it, but it helps me find KMTTG on the Start Menu and Taskbar. (I suppose I need to update it per Ira's request, as well; maybe a differently colored TiVo guy for each different KMTTG install.)

(ico, png)


----------



## ajwees41

is there a setting in kmttg to separate the mpeg video from the mpeg text files they currently go into the same folder?


----------



## moyekj

ajwees41 said:


> is there a setting in kmttg to separate the mpeg video from the mpeg text files they currently go into the same folder?


 pyTivo looks for metadata files in same folder and with same name as the video file + .txt extension.


----------



## ThAbtO

ajwees41 said:


> is there a setting in kmttg to separate the mpeg video from the mpeg text files they currently go into the same folder?


In KMTTG, you just check the MetaData box and it will extract the text file from the tivo, which mainly gives the Title, descriptions, dates, etc. Then it will download the show.


----------



## krkaufman

ajwees41 said:


> is there a setting in kmttg to separate the mpeg video from the mpeg text files they currently go into the same folder?


This question is ambiguous, at best, so we're left to guess at your meaning...

No, there is NOT a separate setting in KMTTG that would result in any/all metadata text files being stored in a single, separate folder from the downloaded and/or processed video file(s). The metadata text files are stored in the folder alongside their associated video file, with the video file folder locations configured under the 'File Settings' configuration tab.

As to where to find your downloaded metadata text files, it all depends on 

your 'output dir' folders specified under 'File Settings';
what download/processing options you've selected for a given job; and
what you've set for the 'metadata files' option from its selection dropdown on the 'Program Options' configuration tab.
Your 'metadata files' choices ::


Code:


    tivoFile - saved in the '.TiVo Output Dir' folder, as *.TiVo.txt
    mpegFile - saved in the '.mpg Output Dir' folder, as *.mpg.txt
mpegFile_cut - saved in the '.mpg Cut Dir' folder, as *.cut.mpg.txt
  encodeFile - saved in the 'Encode Output Dir' folder, as *.(container).txt
        last - saved in the output folder associated with the last download/processing
               operation selected for the job, and named accordingly (e.g. selecting
               'metadata' and 'decrypt' operations when 'last' is set for this option
               would result in the metadata text file being saved to the '.mpg Output
               Dir' folder, as *.mpg.txt)
         all - a metadata text file is saved for each download/processing operation
               selected for the job, and saved per above

So... having typed all that, I suppose I should offer a correction. You *could* cause any/all metadata text files to be stored in an isolated folder one way... by setting the 'metadata files' option to a file type you don't plan on ever using, and then customizing that folder location to your desired metadata text file location.

I've found keeping the default setting of 'last' has worked for my needs. YMMV.

p.s. As an aside, I've found that you can't download a metadata text file without at least initiating a video file download. The only way to grab a metadata file is to check the 'metadata' check box on the KMTTG main panel, and then select 'START JOBS' -- which will download the metadata text file, but will then also proceed to download the .TiVo video file.

To avoid (abort) the download, once the metadata file is downloaded you could then select any active jobs from the job status panel and select 'CANCEL JOBS.' Though you'll likely need to cleanup any partially downloaded video files.


----------



## wmcbrine

moyekj said:


> pyTivo looks for metadata files in same folder and with same name as the video file + .txt extension.


It also checks for a ".meta" folder under the folder with the videos.


----------



## bicker

Has anyone had any success recently extracting SRT files using ccextractor within kmttg? I have not been successful within or without kmttg, so I'm wondering if it is just me, or if it is the .tivo file encoding that is the problem.


----------



## reneg

bicker said:


> Has anyone had any success recently extracting SRT files using ccextractor within kmttg? I have not been successful within or without kmttg, so I'm wondering if it is just me, or if it is the .tivo file encoding that is the problem.


I have not had issues recently. I believe you will need to decrypt the file before ccextractor can extract a .SRT file.


----------



## sanjonny

Sorry guys, I went back several pages but I am about 2 months behind in being caught up on my kmttg notes and these might have been mentioned but I am still catching up. Hospital time kept me away....

Anyhow. 1st problem is something I might be overlooking. I have a S3/HD and a Premiere (I know, still in the dark ages) 
For all the rpc stuff, especially the scheduling on the S4, I now use kmttg pretty much exclusively. Problem comes when I am using the remote tab and I only want to interact with the S4. one unit is named newpremiere (original, eh) and the other is name sanjonny (s3) Whenever I restart kmttg, it defaults in the remote box to sanjonny. I have to select the S4 to interact with it. Because I am old and doddering, I forget to do this sometimes and I might pull down show information for the s3, which is not a big deal, until I accidentally try to schedule it, which gives me an error and every once in awhile causes the S3 to reboot. This is probably because it is hacked and cranky, but it sure would be nice to be able to set the default for remote so that I can prevent interacting with the S3 unless I really want to thru the remote tab (note I use the delete function on the s3 all day long and it works wonderfull, thanks as always moyekj) I think everything else in interacting with the S3 works, and maybe its just because I am an idiot, but if I forget to switch the drop down, I end up rebooting the s3, and of course usually during the one show that is not recording anywhere else and not being shown again. I tried renaming alphabetically the different boxes, but that didnt seem to change that the s3 always pops up first. Longwinded way to ask if there is a way to set the "default" remote tab tivo.....

Issue number 2. Recently I have been having auto transfers occur even when kmttg is still processing jobs. I have made sure I have the box either checked or unchecked to not run the auto transfer except when all other jobs are finished, but I have more than once recently walked into kmttg downloading shows from both tivos while it is encoding using all the cores of my machine. This did not happen in the past that I am aware of, so it seems something is not working correctly. I am using the loop in GUI setting since kmttg runs all the time, and I think I have trouble shot it a bit and found that it happens even after restart and no matter which way the check box is checked, so I think its a bug? (note running latest posted version on win 10)

Finally my suggestion is that since we now do not have to update the tivo replay guide to download partial recordings, and since my damn premiere seems to hiccup like 1 out of 5 recordings and I can easily note the time it happened because Videoredo gives me the timecodes, I think it would be awesome to be able to input where to start the redownload at. For example, Lets say I taped the Simpsons tonight and during the download, there was a hiccup in the video stream at 4 minutes and 14 seconds. Right now I would have to the tivo and scan forward to that point and set the pause point at 4 minutes and 15 seconds (rounding) and resume my download at that point. 
I was just thinking it would save a lot of time and interaction, If I could just take the timecode from videoredo and plug it into kmttg instead of interacting with the tivo at all. It seems that might be possible given the new way we are resuming downloads, and at least for me, it would probably be helpful, so throwing it out there as a suggestion.

Say what you will about the s3, I almost never have to resume a download due to stream problems. The s4 seems to happen all the time, and you would think with all the updating they are doing to the newer units they would have squashed that bug, but tivo is famous for not fixing 4-10 year old bugs and just creating new ones I guess....

Anyway, thanks in advance for any help and consideration and thanks for the great work you do!


----------



## filovirus

I used to be able to run kmttg v1 from command + spacebar typing "kmttg" on mac. I updated to v2 under El Capitan and now when I run this way, I get an error that says The Action "Run Shell Script" encountered an error. 

I can get kmttg v2 to run using java -jar kmttg.jar from the command line. 

Curious what may have changed to cause this.


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> Longwinded way to ask if there is a way to set the "default" remote tab tivo.....


Edit config.ini with a text editor and in <TIVOS> section put your Premiere first in the list after the FILES entry.



> Issue number 2. Recently I have been having auto transfers occur even when kmttg is still processing jobs. I have made sure I have the box either checked or unchecked to not run the auto transfer except when all other jobs are finished, but I have more than once recently walked into kmttg downloading shows from both tivos while it is encoding using all the cores of my machine. This did not happen in the past that I am aware of, so it seems something is not working correctly. I am using the loop in GUI setting since kmttg runs all the time, and I think I have trouble shot it a bit and found that it happens even after restart and no matter which way the check box is checked, so I think its a bug? (note running latest posted version on win 10)


Under Auto Transfers config make sure you have the option unchecked:
"Do not wait for all jobs to finish before processing new ones"
Also under Config-Program Options make sure you have this option unchecked:
"Automatically restore job queue between sessions"



> Finally my suggestion is that since we now do not have to update the tivo replay guide to download partial recordings, and since my damn premiere seems to hiccup like 1 out of 5 recordings and I can easily note the time it happened because Videoredo gives me the timecodes, I think it would be awesome to be able to input where to start the redownload at. For example, Lets say I taped the Simpsons tonight and during the download, there was a hiccup in the video stream at 4 minutes and 14 seconds. Right now I would have to the tivo and scan forward to that point and set the pause point at 4 minutes and 15 seconds (rounding) and resume my download at that point.
> I was just thinking it would save a lot of time and interaction, If I could just take the timecode from videoredo and plug it into kmttg instead of interacting with the tivo at all. It seems that might be possible given the new way we are resuming downloads, and at least for me, it would probably be helpful, so throwing it out there as a suggestion.


 Resume downloads needs a byte offset, not a time offset.


----------



## moyekj

filovirus said:


> I used to be able to run kmttg v1 from command + spacebar typing "kmttg" on mac. I updated to v2 under El Capitan and now when I run this way, I get an error that says The Action "Run Shell Script" encountered an error.
> 
> I can get kmttg v2 to run using java -jar kmttg.jar from the command line.
> 
> Curious what may have changed to cause this.


 From command line see if the following fixes it:
chmod +x kmttg


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> Edit config.ini with a text editor and in <TIVOS> section put your Premiere first in the list after the FILES entry.


Will do...



moyekj said:


> Under Auto Transfers config make sure you have the option unchecked:
> "Do not wait for all jobs to finish before processing new ones"
> Also under Config-Program Options make sure you have this option unchecked:
> "Automatically restore job queue between sessions"


That was the first thing I checked, and even tried cycling it and restarting just to make sure some weird java thing was not screwing it up.

I was thinking about this a bit more last night, and after reading the help tips...I download the files and process them separately. First operation download, qsfix, ad dectect. Manually open at a later time and adjust vrdo commercial edits and then use kmttg to adcut, encode, and custom (which is just moving the files and naming them on the network)

In pre new style (sorry brain is tired, java swing vs ???) it would wait until ALL jobs are completed before checking for new shows. Now in the new style does it only do it by jobs directly tied to the tivo? (thats one way of interpreting the hint on the checkbox) So when I am adcutting and encoding, there is no tivo interaction in that step so it thinks that nothing is going on?

I'm just grasping at straws as to why it now checks and downloads when there are encode jobs running.

EDIT/ADDITIONAL thought. I often refresh the replayguide separate from the auto transfers, could that now be throwing something off? It did not matter in the past, but that was the old system.



moyekj said:


> Resume downloads needs a byte offset, not a time offset.


Darn it, and I am assuming there is no way of conversion or getting the byte from the resulting file? Such a great lazy man idea....


----------



## moyekj

The auto transfers rules haven't changed in a long time (the switch from Java Swing to JavaFX didn't affect any of that code). The tooltip for "Do not wait for all jobs to finish..." is not quite correct. It only applies to individual TiVos. For a given TiVo the loop won't start again until all jobs on that TiVo have completed. i.e. If a download has completed and other tasks are running, it will wait until all those tasks on that TiVo complete before downloading again from that TiVo.
For case when you have multiple TiVos the option doesn't apply to that. i.e. If there are tasks running based on 1 TiVo they are independent of tasks running from other TiVos. It's been that way for a long time now. When I originally set things up it would wait for all jobs on all TiVos to complete before running another loop, but many users complained that's inefficient so was changed a long time ago.

Note that you can limit how many CPU intensive jobs can run at once by setting "active job limit" under config-Program Options.

(EDIT: I updated tooltip and documentation to clarify the above for future reference.)


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> The auto transfers rules haven't changed in a long time (the switch from Java Swing to JavaFX didn't affect any of that code). The tooltip for "Do not wait for all jobs to finish..." is not quite correct. It only applies to individual TiVos. For a given TiVo the loop won't start again until all jobs on that TiVo have completed. i.e. If a download has completed and other tasks are running, it will wait until all those tasks on that TiVo complete before downloading again from that TiVo.
> For case when you have multiple TiVos the option doesn't apply to that. i.e. If there are tasks running based on 1 TiVo they are independent of tasks running from other TiVos. It's been that way for a long time now. When I originally set things up it would wait for all jobs on all TiVos to complete before running another loop, but many users complained that's inefficient so was changed a long time ago.
> 
> Note that you can limit how many CPU intensive jobs can run at once by setting "active job limit" under config-Program Options.
> 
> (EDIT: I updated tooltip and documentation to clarify the above for future reference.)


Something is definitely different, but I'm not sure how. I have active job limit set to 1. I will set like 10 files to encode and move, which is going to take awhile. In the older version, it would not check the tivos or download until the encodes were done. The files at that point I don't think are really linked to any tivos unless it is something behind the scenes because its a whole different operation when after I manually check the adscan files, I adcut, encode and move.

It really is not a problem if it downloads from the 3 series since it is slow. If the 4 series starts downloading or god forbide, they both download, then my encode quality suffers because its just too much i/O combined with using the max cores and such.

I don't think I am doing anything different unless its some obscure setting I am missing or its something about how maybe GUI mode used to work that way vs system service or something, but in the old system, it waited (again, I never used system service so maybe GUI operated differently?), now it doesn't, which means I have to reencode or stop the loop in gui until I am sure that my encodes are finished (which of course kinda defeats the point of auto transfer)

When its not encoding, I have no problem with it qsfixing or adscanning 2 at a time or whatever and downloading because the cpu can keep up fine, but when encoding, it causes the problem. I cannot think of a setting that is different. Maybe a way around it now is some way to prevent auto transfer mode from running when encoding? I think the problem with that is how does it know the next step in the queue is not an encode for a different file.

It seems the only way it would make sense for anybody without a super processor is not to have it look for stuff while jobs are in the queue. What is the advantage of only doing it by tivo? I thought the whole point of that setting was to help not have problems with encoding since that is the most processor intensive, so I don't see what is to gain using it the other way. Maybe you only want to have one download job on the network at a time or something? I am not understanding a gain in efficiency because in my mind the limiting factor is the cpu drain due to encoding....

I did only switch to the new style a month or two or maybe 3 ago, but I kept the old setup updated and only recently started running into the encoding problem, which took me awhile to figure out what was going on in the first place.

I am not trying to be a pain, and on reflection, its probably only been a short time that I have been on the new style, not 3 months since this seems to only be a recent problem for me.


----------



## cwb3106

moyekj said:


> Resume downloads needs a byte offset, not a time offset.


Could the byte offset be gotten from the .tivo file that partially transferred?


----------



## lew

Does anyone have any experience downloading ("capturing ") shows via hls streaming option web server? Either iOS or Android? The apps I located via Google don't sound promising. Thanks


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

dup.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

issue with tivo name and kmttg..


I had a premiere in my living room named "Living Room" but I bought a Bolt, and now that is in my living room.

When setting up the bolt I named it "Living" since the other tivo was still active as "Living Room" I have since renamed the old "Living Room" tivo to "Office"

On my main KMTTG page it does show "Living" "Office" and "Bedroom" ( another premeire),and under file and "Tivos" these 3 tivos show up.

But when I set up an auto transfer, for any of the tivo's I get a message

Tivo "Living Room" currently not configured in KMTTG - resetting to All.

I don't see where it still thinks there is a "Living Room" tivo in the mix?

If it matters, these are not static IP tivos, for some reason with my TW router i could never set them up that way,so they each have set IP address.

I have gone into "File" "configure" and deleted them all, and re added, with their IP address. They are named correctly when I go to TIVO.com

Just confused why it's still looking for a "Living Room" tivo? Must be listed in a place i overlooked?


----------



## lpwcomp

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> issue with tivo name and kmttg..
> 
> I had a premiere in my living room named "Living Room" but I bought a Bolt, and now that is in my living room.
> 
> When setting up the bolt I named it "Living" since the other tivo was still active as "Living Room" I have since renamed the old "Living Room" tivo to "Office"
> 
> On my main KMTTG page it does show "Living" "Office" and "Bedroom" ( another premeire),and under file and "Tivos" these 3 tivos show up.
> 
> But when I set up an auto transfer, for any of the tivo's I get a message
> 
> Tivo "Living Room" currently not configured in KMTTG - resetting to All.
> 
> I don't see where it still thinks there is a "Living Room" tivo in the mix?
> 
> If it matters, these are not static IP tivos, for some reason with my TW router i could never set them up that way,so they each have set IP address.
> 
> I have gone into "File" "configure" and deleted them all, and re added, with their IP address. They are named correctly when I go to TIVO.com
> 
> Just confused why it's still looking for a "Living Room" tivo? Must be listed in a place i overlooked?


Do you have any existing auto transfer entries that are set up for "Living Room"?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

I renamed them to "Living" when 1st started happening.

I have since deleted them all and and recreated with correct tivo

(most being the new bolt tivo)


----------



## moyekj

Any TiVo you rename you have to net connect a couple of times and then reboot it, else it keeps advertising the old name as well as the new name - it's an age old TiVo bug.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

it's been rebooted a few times, and yes, I did see the "old Name" on my other tivo under devices for awhile, but they all see the correct name for a week or so now. 

I will try to reboot a few more times.


----------



## moyekj

Post your auto.ini file contents here or look at it and see if you see anything with "Living Room" there.


----------



## ThAbtO

I think he forgot to re-set the Tivo under the PyTivo tab of the Config.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

I don't see anything to reset there, nothing is checked I didn't change any of the inputs

my bad,,, wrong area.

PyTivo files to push are all correct


----------



## ThAbtO

Were you trying to push files to a Tivo? And the "Living Room" Tivo was still selected?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

I looked at auto.ini and Living Room is in that a few times... When I get home I will see if I can paste from my laptop that the kmttg is loaded on


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

ThAbtO said:


> Were you trying to push files to a Tivo? And the "Living Room" Tivo was still selected?


No, haven't pushed anything back yet


----------



## epstewart

In the Disk Usage panel, using kmttg_v2.0s, what is the correct figure to be entered for "Total Disk Space" for a nominally 1TB Roamio Plus. It looks to me as if entering 1000 doesn't give the same recording time remaining as does the Roamio itself (238h:57m vs. 220 hrs). I find that arbitrarily setting total disk space to 975 gives 220h:6m. But is there a way to know the correct total disk space in advance? Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

epstewart said:


> In the Disk Usage panel, using kmttg_v2.0s, what is the correct figure to be entered for "Total Disk Space" for a nominally 1TB Roamio Plus. It looks to me as if entering 1000 doesn't give the same recording time remaining as does the Roamio itself (238h:57m vs. 220 hrs). I find that arbitrarily setting total disk space to 975 gives 220h:6m. But is there a way to know the correct total disk space in advance? Thanks.


Go to the REMOTE tab, Info. Select the Tivo, if you have more than 1. Click Refresh. go back to your Tivo tab and click Usage. The space should already be filled in. (unless that's changed in 2.x.)


----------



## epstewart

ThAbtO said:


> Go to the REMOTE tab, Info. Select the Tivo, if you have more than 1. Click Refresh. go back to your Tivo tab and click Usage. The space should already be filled in. (unless that's changed in 2.x.)


Thanks, that seems to work, giving 874.05GB, which becomes 874.1GB in the space usage panel ... Yet, a discrepancy: now the space usage panel shows 143h:57m remaining, while the Roamio Plus says 220 hrs of SD recording remaining. Apples and oranges? Or, what am I missing?

I note that the space usage panel now shows 190.88GB of free space. If I divide that by 874.1GB, the percentage of free space is 21.8%. If I look at the numbers of HD and SD hours, remaining and total, in System Information on the Roamio Plus, and I perform a like calculation, I get roughly the same percentage. So there is close agreement among the calculations. But I still don't understand the numbers kmttg reports.


----------



## moyekj

epstewart said:


> Thanks, that seems to work, giving 874.05GB, which becomes 874.1GB in the space usage panel ... Yet, a discrepancy: now the space usage panel shows 143h:57m remaining, while the Roamio Plus says 220 hrs of SD recording remaining. Apples and oranges? Or, what am I missing?
> 
> I note that the space usage panel now shows 190.88GB of free space. If I divide that by 874.1GB, the percentage of free space is 21.8%. If I look at the numbers of HD and SD hours, remaining and total, in System Information on the Roamio Plus, and I perform a like calculation, I get roughly the same percentage. So there is close agreement among the calculations. But I still don't understand the numbers kmttg reports.


 The #s in System Information given by TiVo are calculated based on a fixed (fictional) bit rate for HD/SD recordings. kmttg actually computes an average bit rate based on total disk used and total time of recordings, then uses that to project how much recording time remaining you will have. i.e. The kmttg numbers are a lot closer to reality based on what you are actually recording on average.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I looked at auto.ini and Living Room is in that a few times... When I get home I will see if I can paste from my laptop that the kmttg is loaded on


well might be awhile, that laptop decided to take a dump looks like video card

Ok, basically my laptop is back to working, but now my kmttg.jar file is missing?

I had to do a system restore point (to yesterday) to make the video not all messed up.

I still have my kmttg zip file ( ver 1.1) should I just reinstall? remove first?


----------



## epstewart

moyekj said:


> The #s in System Information given by TiVo are calculated based on a fixed (fictional) bit rate for HD/SD recordings. kmttg actually computes an average bit rate based on total disk used and total time of recordings, then uses that to project how much recording time remaining you will have. i.e. The kmttg numbers are a lot closer to reality based on what you are actually recording on average.


Thanks, that makes sense. I should have guessed it!


----------



## Wil

Is there any way to configure kmttg on a Mac to use VideoRedo running on that Mac, in Parallels, for QSF? If not, with some other Windows emulator?

I guess I could run BOTH kmttg and VideoRedo in Parallels if I had to.


----------



## mattack

Do I have to manually install tivolibre, and/or "update tools"? I tried using TS transfers for the first time last night, and it got an error right away.. I'll be more detailed later, but it *seemed* like a tool not found error, even though the exact thing I saw wasn't that specific. (I think it was really a script returning nonzero.)

This is on a Mac using 2.0s


----------



## mattack

Wil said:


> Is there any way to configure kmttg on a Mac to use VideoRedo running on that Mac, in Parallels, for QSF? If not, with some other Windows emulator?
> 
> I guess I could run BOTH kmttg and VideoRedo in Parallels if I had to.


That sounds WAY easier than some hacky (IMHO) solution of trying to get them to talk to each other.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> Do I have to manually install tivolibre, and/or "update tools"? I tried using TS transfers for the first time last night, and it got an error right away.. I'll be more detailed later, but it *seemed* like a tool not found error, even though the exact thing I saw wasn't that specific. (I think it was really a script returning nonzero.)
> 
> This is on a Mac using 2.0s


 No, tivolibre is embedded in kmttg.jar so nothing to install. Obviously you should enable option to use tivolibre instead of tivodecode for decrypt under options.


----------



## Wil

mattack said:


> That sounds WAY easier than some hacky (IMHO) solution of trying to get them [Mac kmttg and Windows VideoRedo] to talk to each other.


You may be right. But VideoRedo is the ONLY thing I run in Windows at this point and I hate to move backwards.


----------



## mattack

I'll check either tonight or tomorrow.. I guess I had thought switching to TS would automatically change that.


----------



## lpwcomp

Will Version 1.x run under Java 8?


----------



## plamumba

lpwcomp said:


> Will Version 1.x run under Java 8?


I would think so. Java is very good about backwards compatibility.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Will Version 1.x run under Java 8?


 Yes.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Ok, basically my laptop is back to working, but now my kmttg.jar file is missing?
> 
> I still have my kmttg zip file ( ver 1.1) should I just reinstall? remove first?


What's best a clean install? if so how do I do a clean un-install?

Or will a new install with the current version just on top?
thanks....


----------



## moyekj

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> What's best a clean install? if so how do I do a clean un-install?
> 
> Or will a new install with the current version just on top?
> thanks....


 For a complete fresh install just make a new folder and unzip installation into it. Else if you want to write over old install just unzip over existing (telling your zip tool to just overwrite all files).


----------



## moyekj

v2.0t version released. See release_notes Wiki for more details.


----------



## NTGod

I have tried to keep checking Automatically restore job queue between sessions in the GUI but it does not stick. I need this option for the auto transfers in case the system reboots. I know in older versions it used to work. I am currently running 2.0t on Windows 10.


----------



## moyekj

Per the tooltip that feature is only for service mode. It may have worked at one point in GUI mode but was never implemented by me and there were issues running 'phantom' jobs not showing up in Job Monitor when enabled for GUI mode.


----------



## Cscar

Mr. Moyekj, relatively new user here. First thank you for your fine program. But also to let you know that the new version v2.0t is producing an error for me. Error is: 
RPC error response:

{

"code": "routingError",

"text": "Unsupported schema version",

"type": "error"

}

rpc Auth error - null

Now, versions 2.0n through 2.0s all work fine. It's just this latest one that produces this error message. I'm using the cable company's new tivo box if that helps. Just wanted you to be aware. Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

Cscar said:


> Mr. Moyekj, relatively new user here. First thank you for your fine program. But also to let you know that the new version v2.0t is producing an error for me. Error is:
> RPC error response:
> 
> {
> 
> "code": "routingError",
> 
> "text": "Unsupported schema version",
> 
> "type": "error"
> 
> }
> 
> rpc Auth error - null
> 
> Now, versions 2.0n through 2.0s all work fine. It's just this latest one that produces this error message. I'm using the cable company's new tivo box if that helps. Just wanted you to be aware. Thanks.


 Likely older software versions don't support the schema version I'm using (changed from 14 to 17 with v2.0t). For now just use v2.0s. But 2 questions:
1. What software version is the box running?
2. What are the 1st few digits of your box's TSN #?


----------



## Cscar

Thanks for the quick reply. 

1. Software Version: 20.4.7a-USA-6-848-INIT
2. TSN #: 848-4301-xxxx-xxxx

Also: PLATFORM: SERIES 5

Let me know if there's any other info you need. Thanks again.


----------



## ej42137

I'm writing a custom script for the current version of kmttg; I notice that when I download a .TiVo file and select "Metadata", the metadata file that is created ends in *.TiVo.txt* but specifying [metaFile] on the custom command results in a file name ending in *.mpg.txt*, which is not the name of the actual metadata file created. When I select "Decrypt" or "Encode" using a Handbrake encoding profile, the name passed to the custom command ends with *.mpg.txt* or *.mp4.txt* matching the name of the metadata file created. I'm specifying "last" for the Metadata File option, by the way.

Is this the expected behavior?


----------



## krkaufman

ej42137 said:


> I'm writing a custom script for the current version of kmttg; I notice that when I download a .TiVo file and select "Metadata", the metadata file that is created ends in *.TiVo.txt* but specifying [metaFile] on the custom command results in a file name ending in *.mpg.txt*, which is not the name of the actual metadata file created. When I select "Decrypt" or "Encode" using a Handbrake encoding profile, the name passed to the custom command ends with *.mpg.txt* or *.mp4.txt* matching the name of the metadata file created. I'm specifying "last" for the Metadata File option, by the way.
> 
> Is this the expected behavior?


It's *what I've observed*.


----------



## moyekj

ej42137 said:


> I'm writing a custom script for the current version of kmttg; I notice that when I download a .TiVo file and select "Metadata", the metadata file that is created ends in *.TiVo.txt* but specifying [metaFile] on the custom command results in a file name ending in *.mpg.txt*, which is not the name of the actual metadata file created. When I select "Decrypt" or "Encode" using a Handbrake encoding profile, the name passed to the custom command ends with *.mpg.txt* or *.mp4.txt* matching the name of the metadata file created. I'm specifying "last" for the Metadata File option, by the way.
> 
> Is this the expected behavior?


 In original design it was expected that if you are going to have a metadata file then it would only make sense if it accompanies a decrypted video, not be associated with encrypted .TiVo file which is probably why it's the way it is. Note that since you're writing a custom script anyway it's pretty easy to modify the file extension send to the script to be whatever you're expecting it to be.


----------



## ej42137

moyekj said:


> In original design it was expected that if you are going to have a metadata file then it would only make sense if it accompanies a decrypted video, not be associated with encrypted .TiVo file which is probably why it's the way it is. Note that since you're writing a custom script anyway it's pretty easy to modify the file extension send to the script to be whatever you're expecting it to be.


That was the purpose of my script; I was hoping that the name of the metadata file would be the one actually created so the script would know which metadata file to rename. I'm not seeing the purpose of passing the script the name of a file which does not exist. Oh well, as you say I can program around this.

Thanks again for a truly useful program!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

ok, something was seriously messed up with my download. 

So I downloaded it again, and i deleted the 3 or so previous downloads Version 1.1 and 2.??

Now after I extract the files to my folder, I click on the jar file in that folder, 
I see the homepage, it says tools need to be downloaded, I click ok, and for a split second I see pop up for MAK, then nothing....

what am I missing?


----------



## bicker

I'm having a little trouble with (so far) just one recording (others are working fine). It's showing at 1.30 GB for an hour, but when it comes down its only 167 MB. The playback seems to be audio only. What could be wrong? (The download works fine using an old version of TiVo Desktop.)


----------



## moyekj

bicker said:


> I'm having a little trouble with (so far) just one recording (others are working fine). It's showing at 1.30 GB for an hour, but when it comes down its only 167 MB. The playback seems to be audio only. What could be wrong? (The download works fine using an old version of TiVo Desktop.)


 It's probably mpeg4 instead of mpeg2 hence requires you to turn on TS downloads. Make sure also you have alternative to tivodecode set for decrypt (such as tivolibre or DirectShow or VideoRedo).


----------



## lpwcomp

bicker said:


> I'm having a little trouble with (so far) just one recording (others are working fine). It's showing at 1.30 GB for an hour, but when it comes down its only 167 MB. The playback seems to be audio only. What could be wrong? (The download works fine using an old version of TiVo Desktop.)


Any possibility this is an h.264 recording? I encountered problems with last night's "Stichers" and discovered that Comcast has already converted ABCFHD to h.264.

Edit: Beaten to the punch. But I had other problems with the recording, not directly related to kmttg.


----------



## moyekj

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> ok, something was seriously messed up with my download.
> 
> So I downloaded it again, and i deleted the 3 or so previous downloads Version 1.1 and 2.??
> 
> Now after I extract the files to my folder, I click on the jar file in that folder,
> I see the homepage, it says tools need to be downloaded, I click ok, and for a split second I see pop up for MAK, then nothing....
> 
> what am I missing?


 Not enough info for me to suggest anything. Is the GUI still running at that point or does it go away? What messages are in the message window if GUI is still running. Can you go to Help menu and download tools from there? Can you bring up config using File--Configure? If so then enter the MAK under Program Options tab if not already entered.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Ya the GUI isn't accessible with the pop up MAK window. As soon as I click ok on that pop up, everything goes away. strange...


----------



## lpwcomp

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Ya the GUI isn't accessible with the pop up MAK window. As soon as I click ok on that pop up, everything goes away. strange...


Start it from command prompt and see if you get any error messages.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

lpwcomp said:


> Start it from command prompt and see if you get any error messages.


I just re unziped the download file, I placed it in my users\me\ downloads folder, and it opened fine.

the other one ( or 2) was in users;me\

that made it work, tools, etc all installed.


----------



## cwb3106

I use the remote control feature to create & manage wishlists. It would be nice if the keyboard passed through all characters instead of just A-Z.

Using the TiVo app on my Kindle, it looks like the following characters are allowed: "0123456789_:;"-=/+?`{}|[]>\~,." At least, they're allowed in Wishlist names.

The keyboard in the TiVo app includes many characters that don't register. Some do nothing, others produce the "bloop" sound. I suspect that you could safely send every ASCII character and let the TiVo reject what it doesn't like.

Thanks again for a great program!


----------



## moyekj

cwb3106 said:


> I use the remote control feature to create & manage wishlists. It would be nice if the keyboard passed through all characters instead of just A-Z.
> 
> Using the TiVo app on my Kindle, it looks like the following characters are allowed: "0123456789_:;"-=/+?`{}|[]>\~,." At least, they're allowed in Wishlist names.
> 
> The keyboard in the TiVo app includes many characters that don't register. Some do nothing, others produce the "bloop" sound. I suspect that you could safely send every ASCII character and let the TiVo reject what it doesn't like.
> 
> Thanks again for a great program!


 It already supports many of those. See full list here (TiVo Remote table):
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/keyboard_shortcuts/


----------



## waynomo

Sometimes Atomic Parsley won't finish. It does whatever it needs to do and completes to a reported 99% and then reports the message:

"Finished writing to temp file.
Unable to write to a directory lacking write permission."

It doesn't happen all the time. I checked the permissions on the folder and I own it and the Everyone group has full permissions.

I can manually cancel it. The video with the -temp-xxxx (different numbers) in the directory already. I manually remove the temp part and all seems well. Any idea why it won't do the final write?


----------



## smello2

I have used this before but since the last couple of releases and my upgrade to El Capitan 10.11.1, it doesn't work. Not sure what if anything I did to mess it up. I reloaded Java 8 based on your instructions so that isn't the issue. I have enclosed what I get on Terminal. If I go to close terminal, it says terminal and java are running do I want to close. I do because I am not getting your application screen at all. Need help to get this going again.


----------



## moyekj

Most likely you have multiple Java versions installed and not running a recent Java 8 version by default. From command line type following to see default version of Java you are getting.
java -version


----------



## lew

Sometimes I'm not at home and want to download a show for viewing where wifi isn't available or reliable. On a plane for example. Tivo app is inconsistent.

You can download shows which you transcoded from thevvideo server. 

You use ffmpeg

-I use the web address you'd use under get cached
You want to copy the stream without transcoding. Documentation says the command is -codec copy

That didn't work for me. -c:v copy worked for me. Whatever it did with the audio worked. 
-o specifies output file


----------



## lew

Sometimes I'm not at home and want to download a show for viewing where wifi isn't available or reliable. On a plane for example. Tivo app is inconsistent.

You can download shows which you transcoded from thevvideo server. 

You use ffmpeg

-I use the web address you'd use under get cached
You want to copy the stream without transcoding. Documentation says the command is -codec copy

That didn't work for me. -c:v copy worked for me. Whatever it did with the audio worked. 
-o specifies output file


----------



## cwb3106

moyekj said:


> It already supports many of those. See full list here (TiVo Remote table):
> https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/keyboard_shortcuts/


Well, this is curious. Typing 1234567890 into the search yields 34569. But holding down the shift yields all the digits. For example, typing the @ symbol yields the digit 2. Tried this on two different computers. Now that I know this, I can easily enter the digits, but most special characters are unavailable.


----------



## smello2

Not getting kmttg to work - request for Java version below:

Sheila-Mello-MacBook-Pro-Retina:~ smmello$ 
Sheila-Mello-MacBook-Pro-Retina:~ smmello$ java -version
java version "1.8.0_31"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_31-b13)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.31-b07, mixed mode)
Sheila-Mello-MacBook-Pro-Retina:~ smmello$ 

This is what I get on Terminal:
Last login: Fri Oct 23 10:33:55 on ttys005
Sheila-Mello-MacBook-Pro-Retina:~ smmello$ /Users/smmello/Downloads/kmttg_v2.0t/kmttg ; exit;
Exception in Application start method


----------



## moyekj

cwb3106 said:


> Well, this is curious. Typing 1234567890 into the search yields 34569. But holding down the shift yields all the digits. For example, typing the @ symbol yields the digit 2. Tried this on two different computers. Now that I know this, I can easily enter the digits, but most special characters are unavailable.


 I see a bug where for cases when a shift key press is available in addition to non shift key press that request is not making it through. Hence for example these:
shift+1
shift+2
shift+7
shift+8
This will be fixed for next release.


----------



## moyekj

smello2 said:


> Not getting kmttg to work - request for Java version below:
> 
> Sheila-Mello-MacBook-Pro-Retina:~ smmello$
> Sheila-Mello-MacBook-Pro-Retina:~ smmello$ java -version
> java version "1.8.0_31"
> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_31-b13)
> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.31-b07, mixed mode)
> Sheila-Mello-MacBook-Pro-Retina:~ smmello$
> 
> This is what I get on Terminal:
> Last login: Fri Oct 23 10:33:55 on ttys005
> Sheila-Mello-MacBook-Pro-Retina:~ smmello$ /Users/smmello/Downloads/kmttg_v2.0t/kmttg ; exit;
> Exception in Application start method


1.8.0_31 is not supported. As specified in documentation it needs to be 1.8.0_40 or later, so you should update to latest which I think is 1.8.0_60.


----------



## smello2

moyekj said:


> 1.8.0_31 is not supported. As specified in documentation it needs to be 1.8.0_40 or later, so you should update to latest which I think is 1.8.0_60.


I downloaded and ran the install for 1.8.0.60 and then did a Java -version on Terminal and it still shows 1.8.0_31

I even ran: sudo rm -fr /Library/Internet\ Plug-Ins/JavaAppletPlugin.plugin 
sudo rm -fr /Library/PreferencePanes/JavaControlPanel.prefpane
to remove my Prior Java versions and it still wouldn't go away or show the new version.

It says I successfully install 1.8.0_60 but when I go to Terminal it still isn't there.

When I go to systems preferences it says I have version 8 update 65 so it is there but terminal isn't finding it.


----------



## moyekj

Don't know about OS X craziness, but perhaps try launching "kmttg.jar" directly instead of using "kmttg". Otherwise you'll have to search the web for proper way to update Java on OS X as I don't know what that is.


----------



## ThAbtO

smello2 said:


> I downloaded and ran the install for 1.8.0.60 and then did a Java -version on Terminal and it still shows 1.8.0_31
> 
> I even ran: sudo rm -fr /Library/Internet\ Plug-Ins/JavaAppletPlugin.plugin
> sudo rm -fr /Library/PreferencePanes/JavaControlPanel.prefpane
> to remove my Prior Java versions and it still wouldn't go away or show the new version.
> 
> It says I successfully install 1.8.0_60 but when I go to Terminal it still isn't there.
> 
> When I go to systems preferences it says I have version 8 update 65 so it is there but terminal isn't finding it.


Might I suggest that when *after* you remove the prior versions, reboot the PC *before* installing the new version. That would clear any residual prior (v1.8.0_31) data from memory.


----------



## smello2

moyekj said:


> Don't know about OS X craziness, but perhaps try launching "kmttg.jar" directly instead of using "kmttg". Otherwise you'll have to search the web for proper way to update Java on OS X as I don't know what that is.


I did as you suggested and kmttg came up. I put in my MDK and tried to use it. It keeps failing. See picture below. What I am doing wrong now.


----------



## moyekj

Is /Users/smmello a valid directory (with 2 m's)? Doesn't match your username here which is why I ask.


----------



## smello2

moyekj said:


> Is /Users/smmello a valid directory (with 2 m's)? Doesn't match your username here which is why I ask.


Yes it is. My Apple id is smmello which is where it comes from. I couldn't get smello with Apple.


----------



## lpwcomp

10.1.0.5 is a rather odd IP address for a TiVo.


----------



## moyekj

smello2 said:


> Yes it is. My Apple id is smmello which is where it comes from. I couldn't get smello with Apple.


 Don't know then. I'm guessing either permissions problem of some sort or firewall blocking. Try downloading the URL listed in message window with a browser. Use "tivo" for username and your 10 digit MAK for password, and for download location put the same path you are using for kmttg downloads. That way you are basically mimicking same download step by step.


----------



## smello2

lpwcomp said:


> 10.1.0.5 is a rather odd IP address for a TiVo.


That is what is on my TiVo network settings also. The TiVo network status is saying 'excellent' and I checked it tonight to ensure that was still the case.


----------



## smello2

moyekj said:


> Don't know then. I'm guessing either permissions problem of some sort or firewall blocking. Try downloading the URL listed in message window with a browser. Use "tivo" for username and your 10 digit MAK for password, and for download location put the same path you are using for kmttg downloads. That way you are basically mimicking same download step by step.


I assumed you meant this:
http://10.0.1.5:80/download/Bones.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=264860

I put this in the address field of Safari and received the following error message: The server where this page is located is not responding. The app is definitely finding my TiVo because it has the current list of programs on the TiVo.

What next?


----------



## lpwcomp

smello2 said:


> I assumed you meant this:
> http://10.0.1.5:80/download/Bones.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=264860
> 
> I put this in the address field of Safari and received the following error message: The server where this page is located is not responding. The app is definitely finding my TiVo because it has the current list of programs on the TiVo.
> 
> What next?


The current list of recordings can be obtained from the TiVo servers. Your PC* is having problems accessing your TiVo.

Assuming that actually is the correct address, try
https://10.0.1.5

* I know you have an Apple of some type and use "PC" in the generic sense.


----------



## moyekj

I'm guessing you have a series 4 or later TiVo and that you can obtain listings fine because kmttg is using RPC for that. As lpwcomp says, there's a problem accessing port 80 of your TiVo right now since with a browser you can't access it either. You should try rebooting your TiVo and if you have any firewall on at least temporarily disable it to see if it's blocking things.


----------



## ThAbtO

Assuming 10.0.1.5 is your Tivo IP, try

https://10.0.1.5/nowplaying/index.html

If its working, you should get a login window to enter "tivo" as the username and the Media Access Key as the password.

There is also a possibility that your Tivo is on another IP address. Most of us use a static IP address either assigned by the router or set in the Tivo's networking options.


----------



## smello2

lpwcomp said:


> The current list of recordings can be obtained from the TiVo servers. Your PC* is having problems accessing your TiVo.
> 
> Assuming that actually is the correct address, try
> https://10.0.1.5
> 
> * I know you have an Apple of some type and use "PC" in the generic sense.


That still doesn't work. I have enclosed a copy of my TiVo network status to see if maybe I should be using a different address. Is it OK to use Safari? Do I need to use Chrome or Firefox to do this?


----------



## smello2

ThAbtO said:


> Assuming 10.0.1.5 is your Tivo IP, try
> 
> https://10.0.1.5/nowplaying/index.html
> 
> If its working, you should get a login window to enter "tivo" as the username and the Media Access Key as the password.
> 
> There is also a possibility that your Tivo is on another IP address. Most of us use a static IP address either assigned by the router or set in the Tivo's networking options.


That doesn't work. I use an Apple Airport Router with Mac Address controls. The TiVo is in the router with its Mac Address which is how it gets to TiVo to tell me it has an excellent network connection. I checked in the Airport Utility and it shows the TiVo as being on the network along with our computers and iPhones and iPads.


----------



## smello2

moyekj said:


> I'm guessing you have a series 4 or later TiVo and that you can obtain listings fine because kmttg is using RPC for that. As lpwcomp says, there's a problem accessing port 80 of your TiVo right now since with a browser you can't access it either. You should try rebooting your TiVo and if you have any firewall on at least temporarily disable it to see if it's blocking things.


I do have a a Series 4 Premier 4. I have rebooted the TiVo. The only firewall I have is Mac Addresses and I have removed that. It is actually downloading now. I will try it again when it is done with the Network control back on and see if just rebooting the TiVo was enough.

Thanks for getting me through this.


----------



## lpwcomp

What is the IP address of your computer? I am no network guru but it sounds as if either the TiVo is on a different sub-net or there is a firewall issue.


----------



## cwb3106

moyekj said:


> I see a bug ... This will be fixed for next release.


Thanks so much for looking into (and fixing) this.


----------



## smello2

lpwcomp said:


> What is the IP address of your computer? I am no network guru but it sounds as if either the TiVo is on a different sub-net or there is a firewall issue.


10.0.1.10 is what I found as IPv4 Address


----------



## moyekj

cwb3106 said:


> Thanks so much for looking into (and fixing) this.


 Is there a TiVo virtual keyboard somewhere that accepts all the characters for testing purposes? The search and wishlist keyboards accept limited direct characters from what I've seen so far.


----------



## ThAbtO

ThAbtO said:


> Assuming 10.0.1.5 is your Tivo IP, try
> 
> https://10.0.1.5/nowplaying/index.html
> 
> If its working, you should get a login window to enter "tivo" as the username and the Media Access Key as the password.
> 
> There is also a possibility that your Tivo is on another IP address. Most of us use a static IP address either assigned by the router or set in the Tivo's networking options.





smello2 said:


> 10.0.1.10 is what I found as IPv4 Address


That is the IP you should use in the above address (replacing 10.0.1.5 with 10.0.1.10.) You should be able to see what IP it is using under Settings/Network.


----------



## Wil

ThAbtO said:


> That is the IP you should use in the above address (replacing 10.0.1.5 with 10.0.1.10.) You should be able to see what IP it is using under Settings/Network.


We are complicating things here with shoot from the hip stuff. I think unless someone has a real grasp of the OPs situation we should hold back on the advice.


----------



## moyekj

smello2 said above it's working now, so case closed. (Either TiVo reboot of firewall disable solved it, not sure).


----------



## lpwcomp

ThAbtO said:


> That is the IP you should use in the above address (replacing 10.0.1.5 with 10.0.1.10.) You should be able to see what IP it is using under Settings/Network.





Wil said:


> We are complicating things here with shoot from the hip stuff. I think unless someone has a real grasp of the OPs situation we should hold back on the advice.


Especially since it was flat out wrong.

10.0.1.10 is the IP address of his computer.


----------



## adamhochman

Hello,
I'm relatively new to Tivo and just saw this as a way to download recorded shows to my computer. 

I downloaded the tool but can't get it to work (the script on the page continuously shows "Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Family Room ..."). Are there instructions anywhere on how to operate this tool? 

Thanks in advance.
Adam


----------



## moyekj

adamhochman said:


> Hello,
> I'm relatively new to Tivo and just saw this as a way to download recorded shows to my computer.
> 
> I downloaded the tool but can't get it to work (the script on the page continuously shows "Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Family Room ..."). Are there instructions anywhere on how to operate this tool?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Adam


https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/using_kmttg/


----------



## ThAbtO

adamhochman said:


> Hello,
> I'm relatively new to Tivo and just saw this as a way to download recorded shows to my computer.
> 
> I downloaded the tool but can't get it to work (the script on the page continuously shows "Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Family Room ..."). Are there instructions anywhere on how to operate this tool?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Adam


Since you are new to Tivo.

Let's make sure that your Tivo is enabled for transferring/copying on Tivo to/from PC or another Tivo.

Under your tivo.com account, go to DVR Preferences and make sure the options under transfers/sharing are checked on for each Tivo (Don't forget to click save at the bottom for any changes.) If your tivo did not have a Media Access Key, it can take up to 24 hrs or more to get it. It would be the same for every Tivo you have in your account. Its also what would be set in KMTTG for its access.


----------



## Wil

mattack said:


> [Running both kmttg and Videoredo on Parallels]... WAY easier than some hacky (IMHO) solution of trying to get them to talk to each other.


OK. I set that up and it's distasteful but functional.

On a Mac I hit the "delete" key to delete a show, anybody know what key (on a Mac keyboard) I hit to delete a show in Windows kmttg? Neither backspace nor fn delete work.


----------



## moyekj

cwb3106 said:


> Thanks so much for looking into (and fixing) this.


 v2.0u version is now released specifically to address issues with the virtual remote keyboard shortcuts and add full character set that the tivo slide remote supports.


----------



## smello2

moyekj said:


> I'm guessing you have a series 4 or later TiVo and that you can obtain listings fine because kmttg is using RPC for that. As lpwcomp says, there's a problem accessing port 80 of your TiVo right now since with a browser you can't access it either. You should try rebooting your TiVo and if you have any firewall on at least temporarily disable it to see if it's blocking things.


I rebooted the TiVo and that did the trick. It now works with kmttg.jar. I tried kmttg again and that doesn't work so I am using the .jar one.

Now I am having video / audio sync issues. I have QS Fix on with decrypt and encode to ff_mobile_1080p and I get a video that is not insync with the audio. It happened on both downloads I did today. I viewed them in mpg and had the same problem. Since I run on a Mac, I use ProjectX. VideoRedo doesn't have a Mac version. Is there something I can do about this?


----------



## moyekj

smello2 said:


> I rebooted the TiVo and that did the trick. It now works with kmttg.jar. I tried kmttg again and that doesn't work so I am using the .jar one.
> 
> Now I am having video / audio sync issues. I have QS Fix on with decrypt and encode to ff_mobile_1080p and I get a video that is not insync with the audio. It happened on both downloads I did today. I viewed them in mpg and had the same problem. Since I run on a Mac, I use ProjectX. VideoRedo doesn't have a Mac version. Is there something I can do about this?


You can try installing a newer version of ffmpeg than the default one installed by kmttg, and then disable ProjectX. I've heard newer versions of ffmpeg deal better with timestamp issues but don't have personal experience with that as I use VideoRedo qsfix which fixes any such issues.


----------



## smello2

moyekj said:


> You can try installing a newer version of ffmpeg than the default one installed by kmttg, and then disable ProjectX. I've heard newer versions of ffmpeg deal better with timestamp issues but don't have personal experience with that as I use VideoRedo qsfix which fixes any such issues.


I downloaded the new ffmpeg for Mac El Capitan and put it in the ffmpeg folder for kmttg, but don't know how to disable ProjectX. Also is what I did with ffmpeg correct?


----------



## moyekj

smello2 said:


> I downloaded the new ffmpeg for Mac El Capitan and put it in the ffmpeg folder for kmttg, but don't know how to disable ProjectX. Also is what I did with ffmpeg correct?


 For ffmpeg that will work. For skipping ProjectX don't enable the "QS Fix" task.


----------



## ThAbtO

Is there a known limit as to how many shows KMTTG will display?

My Roamio is showing 399 Shows, 1108 GB used /2575 GB Free.


----------



## lpwcomp

ThAbtO said:


> Is there a known limit as to how many shows KMTTG will display?
> 
> My Roamio is showing 399 Shows, 1108 GB used /2575 GB Free.


My Pro is showing 478 Shows, 2302GB Used, 425GB Free.


----------



## scsailor

moyekj said:


> I've been searching for years now for a way to backup/restore channel list via RPC...


Hi,

I'm setting up a new cheap surface 3 to use the tablet for kmttg. One thing that takes a long time is setting up the channel list for each Tivo. I walk through the Tivo's channel list looking for "Favorites" (from channel 2 to 999) and then click on them in the kmttg's channel list (sometimes missing the ctrl key so I get to do it all over again...)

It seems there should be a simple way to copy the channel list from one Tivo to another in the kmttg resource files?

Thanks for any advice...

Regards,
Mike


----------



## ACraigL

Can the PC be instructed to not sleep while there are jobs in queue for auto-transfers?

My computer wakes every evening (for backup), and I'm finding that jobs start while the backup is underway, but the computer goes back to sleep before they're finished. Since I like to take shows with me that recorded the previous night, this is not ideal.

Would it be possible for KMTTG establish a wake_lock of some kind until the jobs are finished? Or is there some other way to accomplish this?


----------



## moyekj

ACraigL said:


> Can the PC be instructed to not sleep while there are jobs in queue for auto-transfers?
> 
> My computer wakes every evening (for backup), and I'm finding that jobs start while the backup is underway, but the computer goes back to sleep before they're finished. Since I like to take shows with me that recorded the previous night, this is not ideal.
> 
> Would it be possible for KMTTG establish a wake_lock of some kind until the jobs are finished? Or is there some other way to accomplish this?


 You're probably better off using Windows Task scheduler to run kmttg auto transfers on a schedule of your choosing instead of running kmttg service. See:
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/windows_task_scheduler/


----------



## moyekj

scsailor said:


> It seems there should be a simple way to copy the channel list from one Tivo to another in the kmttg resource files?


 That's the issue. There's no reliable RPC operation to change channel settings on a TiVo. A copy is just trying to set the same channel settings on 1 TiVo as another, but if you can't change settings to begin with it doesn't work.


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj said:


> You're probably better off using Windows Task scheduler to run kmttg auto transfers on a schedule of your choosing instead of running kmttg service. See:
> https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/windows_task_scheduler/


Awesome! Will definitely check that out. Thanks!


----------



## murgatroyd

I've ordered a Roamio and expect that I'll be moving most of the recording duties over to it from the TiVoHD. Can I use kmttg to move the SPs over (transmogrifying them to 1Ps in the process), or is that not possible due to the changes TiVo has made on their server?

(Even if the answer is 'no', it will be a lot easier to shift things manually because I'll be able to look at one TiVo via kmttg and the other on the TV itself, so either way, thank you in advance.)


----------



## moyekj

murgatroyd said:


> I've ordered a Roamio and expect that I'll be moving most of the recording duties over to it from the TiVoHD. Can I use kmttg to move the SPs over (transmogrifying them to 1Ps in the process), or is that not possible due to the changes TiVo has made on their server?
> 
> (Even if the answer is 'no', it will be a lot easier to shift things manually because I'll be able to look at one TiVo via kmttg and the other on the TV itself, so either way, thank you in advance.)


 Assuming you can get SP list for TiVoHD in kmttg with your tivo.com username and password specified in config--Tivos tab then you should be able to save the SP list of your TiVoHD which can then be used to copy over SPs to Roamio. I don't have a series 3 TiVo so don't know if any of that still works.


----------



## ThAbtO

Yes, S3 SP can be loaded on KMTTG, saved, re-loaded under the Roamio pulldown and [C]opy. Although you would need to check with the S3 on-screen since there can easily have errors. (Copy button greyed out for S3.)

I get an erroneous line that said Amazon Instant Video.

Don't forget to re-order the top 1P/SP (1st to 2nd) and back to repopulate the ToDo list on the Roamio after importing the passes.


----------



## murgatroyd

moyekj said:


> Assuming you can get SP list for TiVoHD in kmttg with your tivo.com username and password specified in config--Tivos tab then you should be able to save the SP list of your TiVoHD which can then be used to copy over SPs to Roamio. I don't have a series 3 TiVo so don't know if any of that still works.


I was able to retrieve the SP list from the TiVoHD and export it to a *.csv file.

I'll find out the rest once the Roamio ships.

Thanks again for a great program. :up:


----------



## moyekj

murgatroyd said:


> I was able to retrieve the SP list from the TiVoHD and export it to a *.csv file.
> 
> I'll find out the rest once the Roamio ships.
> 
> Thanks again for a great program. :up:


 Export to csv is not what you want. Use the "Save" button.


----------



## murgatroyd

moyekj said:


> Export to csv is not what you want. Use the "Save" button.


Got it. Saving produced a TiVo HD.sp file.

Export to csv is also really helpful because then I can plot out what SPs to be tweaked or deleted. Most of the SPs were set up when we only had an SD television.


----------



## lew

Does tivolibre solve the issue? 
Edited to add quote didn't work. Question is using webserver to stream mp4 . Tivodecode can't be used with its.


----------



## ALbino

I have an XL4 with an external drive and I've started getting some serious frame skipping, but only on some recordings. In fact, I restored one from deleted files that previously played fine and now it's stuttering.

I'm concerned one of the drives might be starting to fail, so I was wondering if there's a way in KMTTG to tell which recordings are on the external and which are internal. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## ALbino

I have an XL4 with an external drive and I've started getting some serious frame skipping, but only on some recordings. In fact, I restored one from deleted files that previously played fine and now it's stuttering.

I'm concerned one of the drives might be starting to fail, so I was wondering if there's a way in KMTTG to tell which recordings are on the external and which are internal. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

ALbino said:


> I have an XL4 with an external drive and I've started getting some serious frame skipping, but only on some recordings. In fact, I restored one from deleted files that previously played fine and now it's stuttering.
> 
> I'm concerned one of the drives might be starting to fail, so I was wondering if there's a way in KMTTG to tell which recordings are on the external and which are internal. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


Tivo stores the portions of shows on both drives, so if you were to remove the external drive, the shows would be gone.

Did you run QSFix on the shows you transferred?


----------



## lpwcomp

Except for those recordings made before the external was added, no recording is exclusively on either drive.


----------



## ALbino

There are quite a few programs recorded before I added the drive, so it's possible that's related. I did a test by date of recording, but I couldn't seem to find any correlation.

The stuttering is occurring on my actual TV, not after transferring. I haven't transferred any of the shows yet, but that's a good idea and worth testing to see if the frame rate is messed up in the actual file. Too bad most of them are from copy protected channels. I'll have to find one that's transferable. Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

The Tivo DVR Expanders tend to fail after a few years in service. The cable connecting to Tivo may be involved.


----------



## mattack

I'd suggest replacing your drives with one bigger solo drive, if it's actually starting to fail.


----------



## ALbino

ThAbtO said:


> The Tivo DVR Expanders tend to fail after a few years in service. The cable connecting to Tivo may be involved.


The drive is about 18 months old. Replacing the cable would be a cheap and reasonable solution. If I can't get it sorted at some point here I'll definitely just buy a cable and see if that magically fixes it.



mattack said:


> I'd suggest replacing your drives with one bigger solo drive, if it's actually starting to fail.


I'd love to do that, or even upgrade to a Roamio, but I don't want to lose the hundreds of shows I have on my current TiVo to do it


----------



## dougdingle

ALbino said:


> The drive is about 18 months old. Replacing the cable would be a cheap and reasonable solution. If I can't get it sorted at some point here I'll definitely just buy a cable and see if that magically fixes it.


And not just any ESATA cable. Most of them suck, including the one that comes with the WD external for the TiVo. The connectors on the ends are too short, begin making intermittent contact.

A lot of people (including me when I was running external drives) have had good luck with the SIIG brand of ESATA cables:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...esata cable&qid=1446507738&ref_=sr_1_3&sr=8-3

A little pricier than most, but zero problems.


----------



## caddyroger

I have Roamio pro. I have kmttg version 2.0u installed. When a auto program downloads it only will download programs as tivo files. I have posted configuration I have for the tivo. It used to down loadload in both mpg and tivo files. How would i get it back to saving in both. The 4th screen shot is my next post


----------



## ThAbtO

caddyroger said:


> I have Roamio pro. I have kmttg version 2.0u installed. When a auto program downloads it only will download programs as tivo files. I have posted configuration I have for the tivo. It used to down loadload in both mpg and tivo files. How would i get it back to saving in both.


KMTTG does not download in .MPG, just .TiVo, AND then converts/decrypts to .MPG. Maybe the conversion jobs was not enabled?


----------



## caddyroger

I could only post 3 screen shots so I'll post the 4th one here


----------



## caddyroger

ThAbtO said:


> KMTTG does not download in .MPG, just .TiVo, AND then converts/decodes to .MPG. Maybe the conversion jobs was not enabled?


If I remember right this the way i had set up before and it would download the program as Mpg files. In the auto configuration page I did it set decode in mpeg2 format and it still did save in mpg format.


----------



## moyekj

caddyroger said:


> I have Roamio pro. I have kmttg version 2.0u installed. When a auto program downloads it only will download programs as tivo files. I have posted configuration I have for the tivo. It used to down loadload in both mpg and tivo files. How would i get it back to saving in both. The 4th screen shot is my next post


 My guess is "decrypt" task is failing. I see you are using DirectShow Dump for decrypt. For that you need a functioning TiVo Desktop. If you recently updated to Windows 10 you will need to re-install TiVo Desktop as the update breaks TiVo Desktop. If you use tivolibre to decrypt instead it doesn't have any TiVo Desktop dependencies.


----------



## caddyroger

moyekj said:


> My guess is "decrypt" task is failing. I see you are using DirectShow Dump for decrypt. For that you need a functioning TiVo Desktop. If you recently updated to Windows 10 you will need to re-install TiVo Desktop as the update breaks TiVo Desktop. If you use tivolibre to decrypt instead it doesn't have any TiVo Desktop dependencies.


 It was the tivo desktop not being installed. I did have installed but I guess the i have to reinstall it after every new windows 10 build it installed.
I did tivolibe but it still did not save the programs in MPG.


----------



## moyekj

caddyroger said:


> It was the tivo desktop not being installed. I did have installed but I guess the i have to reinstall it after every new windows 10 build it installed.
> I did tivolibe but it still did not save the programs in MPG.


 Run from GUI and post error messages or I can't help you - something must be going wrong still.

Also I noticed from your screen shots you are specifying to same .mpg files in different location than .tivo files, so make sure you're looking in the right place for the .mpg files.


----------



## lpwcomp

Since you're not downloading in Transport Stream format, why not use tivodecode to decrypt?

Or, since you have VideoReDo, just use VideoReDo. This does require the Direct Show filter, which is the piece you need from TiVo Desktop. It would get rid of a step since what is used to decrypt using VideoReDo is Qsfix.


----------



## wireman121

I'm finding the custom option is executing twice when using with auto transfer loop in the gui


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> I'm finding the custom option is executing twice when using with auto transfer loop in the gui


 Can't reproduce this.


----------



## wireman121

Here is the best I can give you right now as I'm out of the country.

Limitless queued custom only once, but AOS queued custom twice. It executes them at the same time, as you can see


----------



## moyekj

Hard to tell what's going on there based on just a picture. I would need to see auto.ini file and saved messages from message window.


----------



## wireman121

attached is auto.ini file. i looked through and didnt see anything out of the ordinary in there.

i dont have the ability to copy the messages window for you right now, but the only stuff related to custom are in the screenshot i attached. i was able to scroll through and didnt see anythi strange there. just seems to be calling the custom command twice for some reason

could this be related to the filename issue thwt was recently fixed? just a thought.


----------



## m_jonis

Totally dumb question, but how on earth do I cancel a job that I accidentally added to the Auto Transfers? (I see Add selected titles, but there's no REMOVE option???)

Also, what if I selected a few files and then click Start Jobs and it keeps having problems with some of the files (how do I clear them out of the "queue")?

Cancel jobs just cancels active jobs, but it doesn't remove anything from the queue or the Auto Transfers list.


----------



## m_jonis

Sorry for posting here, but on a different note:
I have the option set for:

Download TiVo files in transport stream format (I have Tivo Premier XL)

I checked the "decrypt using DirectShow Dump" only.

However, it downloads TWO Files? I get a .TIVO and a .MPG. OK, I think it's downloading and then running through DSD.

But when I play the .mpg the audio is all screwed up. I'm guessing that's normal?

If I play the .TIVO file it plays fine.

What if I just want to transfer the file and play it back? Basically I'm having issue with tivo Desktop Pro on Windows 8.1 (keeps losing connection with transfers, etc.) So I wanted to see if KMTTG is better suited for this?


----------



## moyekj

m_jonis said:


> Totally dumb question, but how on earth do I cancel a job that I accidentally added to the Auto Transfers? (I see Add selected titles, but there's no REMOVE option???)
> 
> Also, what if I selected a few files and then click Start Jobs and it keeps having problems with some of the files (how do I clear them out of the "queue")?
> 
> Cancel jobs just cancels active jobs, but it doesn't remove anything from the queue or the Auto Transfers list.


Auto Transfers--Configure...
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/auto_transfers/


----------



## moyekj

m_jonis said:


> But when I play the .mpg the audio is all screwed up. I'm guessing that's normal?


 No, not normal. Probably a codec issue on your system. Install a player that has its own built in codecs such as VideoLAN VLC and it should play back the .mpg file without issue.


----------



## m_jonis

moyekj said:


> Auto Transfers--Configure...
> https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/auto_transfers/


Thank you.


----------



## lpwcomp

m_jonis said:


> But when I play the .mpg the audio is all screwed up. I'm guessing that's normal?
> 
> If I play the .TIVO file it plays fine.


What do you mean by "all screwed up"? If it is just out of sync, you might try running qsfix.


----------



## moyekj

lew said:


> Does tivolibre solve the issue?
> Edited to add quote didn't work. Question is using webserver to stream mp4 . Tivodecode can't be used with its.


 Pretty much forgot about the webserver stuff. I updated it to use tivolibre for decrypting and always force use of TS downloads for next release, so should work fine for any TiVo recording now.


----------



## wireman121

When using ts downloads I was finding weird skipping. Haven't figured out which stage is causing it (download, decrypt, ad cut) yet but there is consistently 2 spots where the audio and video just skip ahead and a portion of the video is missing. I don't find this when TS downloads isn't checked.

Also will put more time into testing the duplicate customs in queue to see if there is a pattern to them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwb3106

moyekj said:


> ... always force use of TS downloads for next release ...


The TS download does seem to be more reliable*. Can the .TS file be converted to a format that can be sent back to the TiVo?

*Recently I've had two shows that were incompletely transferred using PS but correctly transferred using TS


----------



## howards

I'm seeing a couple issues with 2.0u. They may have been there longer than I've noticed.

1) It used to be that kmttg would tell me if I'd previously downloaded a program and say "skipping, file exists". Now it's downloading a second copy. I have tried this with "Overwrite Existing Files" both checked and unchecked and the behavior doesn't change. Maybe this is operator error and there's some new configuration switch I have to set, but I'd like it if kmttg skipped existing files like it used to.

I think you have to try downloading the same file twice on two different days to see the issue. If I try to download the same file twice on the same day, I get the "file already exists, skipping" message.

2) If you hover over a running job, you get a popup that says "Double click on a running job too see output". Double clicking on the running job doesn't do anything that I see. (Pretty sure this has been like this for a while.)

Thank you,
Howard


----------



## moyekj

1) You must have "Overwrite Existing Files" unchecked if you don't want files to be overridden. I'm pretty sure it's working correctly as I rely on this a lot for testing purposes and would have noticed if it wasn't working. But if you can provide detailed way in which to reproduce I can re-visit. One thing that has bitten me before for this is if you in any way change file naming template.

2) If a job doesn't have any stdout/stderr to show such as a Java download or an RPC job then nothing happens. But most other jobs, especially any that use 3rd party tools such as ffmpeg or comskip will bring up a window showing stdout/stderr.


----------



## howards

moyekj said:


> You must have "Overwrite Existing Files" unchecked if you don't want files to be overridden. I'm pretty sure it's working correctly as I rely on this a lot for testing purposes and would have noticed if it wasn't working. But if you can provide detailed way in which to reproduce I can re-visit. One thing that has bitten me before for this is if you in any way change file naming template.


Somehow the file naming template got changed, although it wasn't intentional (must have hit a wrong key sometime).

Good catch, thank you.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

What does Can't determine bodyId for TiVo: Pub mean?

I have one in my office ( called Pub) that comes up with this error.

It sees everything on Tivo and I can transfer, but this message, and lot of code comes up each time the GUI refreshes.

thanks


----------



## moyekj

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> What does Can't determine bodyId for TiVo: Pub mean?
> 
> I have one in my office ( called Pub) that comes up with this error.
> 
> It sees everything on Tivo and I can transfer, but this message, and lot of code comes up each time the GUI refreshes.
> 
> thanks


 That TiVo is likely a series 3 TiVo and RPC functionality is unable to determine bodyId from tivo.com for some reason. You can avoid the error message by editing config.ini in kmttg installation folder and adding the following entry:


Code:


<tsn_Pub>
tsn_number_here

Replace "tsn_number_here" with your Pub unit's actual tsn #.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

It's actually a 2 tuner premiere. It's been working fine till this morning I decided to give all tivos ( 4) static IP got tired of all the reboots that change the IP's all others ok and I changed this tivo to let it assign an IP.


----------



## moyekj

For some reason it's getting treated as a series 3 unit then. Check that the IP being used by kmttg matches the unit IP. Restart kmttg if you haven't already. If problem persists try removing it from kmttg (config--Tivos tab) and then let it come back on its own. If that still fails the config.ini suggestion I gave above I think should still eliminate the error.


----------



## ThAbtO

lpwcomp said:


> My Pro is showing 478 Shows, 2302GB Used, 425GB Free.


Update: 570 shows, 1478GB used, 2205GB free


----------



## jw3592

moyekj said:


> Likely older software versions don't support the schema version I'm using (changed from 14 to 17 with v2.0t). For now just use v2.0s. But 2 questions:
> 1. What software version is the box running?
> 2. What are the 1st few digits of your box's TSN #?


I have pretty much the same error:

>> Getting Now Playing List from DVR BB33 ...
<edited>Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0
NPL job completed: 0:00:04
---DONE--- job=javaplaylist tivo=DVR BB33
>> Continuing Now Playing List from DVR BB33 (16/28)...
<edited>XXXXXTiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=16
NPL job completed: 0:00:06
---DONE--- job=javaplaylist tivo=DVR BB33
27 SHOWS, 205 GB USED, 5 GB FREE
>> RUNNING 'REMOTE NP List' JOB FOR TiVo: DVR BB33
RPC error response:
{
"code": "routingError",
"text": "Unsupported schema version",
"type": "error"
}
rpc Auth error - null

Occurs at the end of refreshing the NPL list (which does download). I also cannot delete shows from kmttg as I could with past versions. Have been able to download/decrypt/com detect/skip, so other features work great. Thanks for the program, in general I have been super happy with it.

Using v2.0u on mac el capitan.
RCN Series 4
software 20.4.7...
Tivo service no 750-00.....


----------



## moyekj

v2.0v version released with fixes to web server video streaming (and support for H.264 recordings) as well as reverting RPC schema version to older version to work with cable company TiVos.
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/release_notes/


----------



## elprice7345

I recently switched to downloading TiVo files from .mpg to .ts.

I've noticed the final show duration is slightly off from what the TiVo reports.

Last night's The Walking Dead shows a duration of 1:02:00 on the TiVo and a downloaded duration of 1:01:15.

I spot checked and both the beginning and end of the episode are there. I haven't watched the episode, because I'm woefully behind. 

I download in Transport Stream format, decrypt using tivolibre and then immediately run VRD QS Fix.

Has anyone else seen this issue? Is it something to be worried about?

Edit: I don't see this on every show.


----------



## wireman121

Yes I have been noticing this. For some reason there are small blips of time missing randomly throughout an episode. There are usually 2 blips. I call them blips because the video (and audio) literally jump and skip over a few seconds each time. Since switching back to not using TS downloads I am not finding this happening anymore...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lpwcomp

elprice7345 said:


> I recently switched to downloading TiVo files from .mpg to .ts.
> 
> I've noticed the final show duration is slightly off from what the TiVo reports.
> 
> Last night's The Walking Dead shows a duration of 1:02:00 on the TiVo and a downloaded duration of 1:01:15.
> 
> I spot checked and both the beginning and end of the episode are there. I haven't watched the episode, because I'm woefully behind.
> 
> I download in Transport Stream format, decrypt using tivolibre and then immediately run VRD QS Fix.
> 
> Has anyone else seen this issue? Is it something to be worried about?
> 
> Edit: I don't see this on every show.


I decrypt using VRD (which uses QS Fix). I have 2 minutes of padding at each end. kmttg reported download size of 3960 seconds. VRD reports .tivo file as 1h6m0.22s , while it reports decrypted ts as 1h5m47.22s, so either decryption of QS Fix is losing 13 seconds. This is for last nights episode of TWD.

AMCHD is one of the channels that has been converted to h.264.


----------



## saberman

I have ungrouped shows on my Series 2 Dual Tuner TiVo. I would like to see them in ungrouped mode kmttg. Is there an option to do this?

Right now I have to click on each group and kmttg only shows what is in that group.


----------



## lpwcomp

saberman said:


> I have ungrouped shows on my Series 2 Dual Tuner TiVo. I would like to see them in ungrouped mode kmttg. Is there an option to do this?
> 
> Right now I have to click on each group and kmttg only shows what is in that group.


Uncheck the "Show Folders" box.


----------



## saberman

lpwcomp said:


> Uncheck the "Show Folders" box.


I don't seem to have that option. Where is it?


----------



## ThAbtO

lpwcomp said:


> uncheck the "show folders" box.





saberman said:


> i don't seem to have that option. Where is it?


----------



## lpwcomp

saberman said:


> I don't seem to have that option. Where is it?


On the main page when you have a TiVo tab selected. On the same line as the "Refresh", "Disk Usage", and "Export" buttons.


----------



## wireman121

moyekj said:


> Hard to tell what's going on there based on just a picture. I would need to see auto.ini file and saved messages from message window.


Now that I am back home I was able to look into this a little more - seems it has something to do with using TS files. When TS files are NOT being used, custom was only being queued once but when I am using TS files, thats when the random double-queuing of custom starts happening. Is this possibly related to filename changes, as I notice that kmttg calls a few different commands before it figures out the correct extension to use for certain steps.

As I mentioned earlier, I am also noticing that when using TS files there are 2-3 spots throughout the recording that are missing a few seconds of time. The audio and video just jump. I am ONLY seeing this with TS transfers. I will try to determine which step is causing it...


----------



## smello2

smello2 said:


> I downloaded the new ffmpeg for Mac El Capitan and put it in the ffmpeg folder for kmttg, but don't know how to disable ProjectX. Also is what I did with ffmpeg correct?


When you put out an update like "v", do I go through the same process: Check for new ffmpeg on web, download if new, move to ffmpeg folder in kmttg new release folder?


----------



## krkaufman

smello2 said:


> When you put out an update like "v", do I go through the same process: Check for new ffmpeg on web, download if new, move to ffmpeg folder in kmttg new release folder?


I thought KMTTG could handle updating all the dependent apps, as well?


----------



## moyekj

Help->Update tools... is for updating 3rd party tools, but the tools packages haven't been updated in a long time so if for some reason you want newer versions of something like ffmpeg you'll have to update yourself.


----------



## krkaufman

moyekj said:


> Help->Update tools... is for updating 3rd party tools, but the tools packages haven't been updated in a long time so if for some reason you want newer versions of something like ffmpeg you'll have to update yourself.


Do you need an apprentice to assist with updating those packages for KMTTG, or is that something done by the creators of the various utilities?

p.s. This is not me volunteering.


----------



## moyekj

Unless there is something specifically broken with the current default set of tool versions included in kmttg I see no reason to update.


----------



## CodyAU

Hi All, awesome program.
I am using KMTTG inn Australia where we do not have a TiVo.com login and am curious why the file naming does not use the metadata available in the extracted metadata file? The file naming only seems to use [title] and the year/month/day items. As an example say, [movieYear] is not used?
Cheers


----------



## moyekj

CodyAU said:


> Hi All, awesome program.
> I am using KMTTG inn Australia where we do not have a TiVo.com login and am curious why the file naming does not use the metadata available in the extracted metadata file? The file naming only seems to use [title] and the year/month/day items. As an example say, [movieYear] is not used?
> Cheers


 The file naming template is fully configurable (Config->File Settings tab) with many available options including [movieYear] in the "Available keywords" cyclic below the template field.
See:
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/File_Naming/


----------



## CodyAU

Maybe user error, but when I use the drop downs in the file naming configuration panel they do not get used in the filename produced. Only the title and dates appear to work even though the other items exist in the metadata file?


----------



## moyekj

Press "j" on an item in NPL table to get metadata available for a show. I'm assuming Australia TiVos are equivalent of series 3 US TiVos so no RPC support. Only regular metadata is used for file naming, not extended metadata, so when not using RPC that may be pretty limited.


----------



## CodyAU

OK, thanks, that explains it.
Cheers


----------



## NC Greg

Newbie here. I've downloaded several times thinking there might've been a problem. I get the following error:

Encoding profiles dir not valid: C:\Users\Greg\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_kmttg_v2.0v (1).zip\encode

Any suggestions are very much appreciated...

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## cherry ghost

Is there a way to edit commercials out of h.264 files other than VRD?


----------



## moyekj

NC Greg said:


> Newbie here. I've downloaded several times thinking there might've been a problem. I get the following error:
> 
> Encoding profiles dir not valid: C:\Users\Greg\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_kmttg_v2.0v (1).zip\encode
> 
> Any suggestions are very much appreciated...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Greg


 Looks like you're running kmttg from inside a zip file. To install kmttg you need to unzip kmttg to a new folder somewhere and then run kmttg.jar from that folder, not from inside the zip file.


----------



## NC Greg

Thanks friend, I'll try that.


----------



## wuzznuubi

I hilite a table row in Search and select the episode "Man vs. Wild - Desert Island", press "i" and get info on a totally different program. Looking at the results of Display Data(j) it appears there are two shows in there...


Code:


Search: Man vs. Wild - Desert Island (to be recorded on RO5)

Tue 11/17/15 08:00 PM on 810=BBCAPH, Duration = 60 mins, season 1 episode 9, originalAirdate: 2006-12-29

Adventurer Bear Grylls survives on a desert island in the Pacific Ocean.

{

   "episodic": true,

   "subscriptionForCollectionIdAndChannel": [{

      "useOfferStartPadding": false,

      "useOfferEndPadding": false,

      "bodyId": "",

      "type": "subscription"

   }],

   "channel": {

      "logoIndex": 65558,

      "isDigital": true,

      "channelNumber": "706",

      "isReceived": true,

      "isBlocked": false,

      "levelOfDetail": "medium",

      "isKidZone": false,

      "type": "channel",

      "callSign": "KVIEDT",

      "isHidden": false,

      "isEntitled": true,

      "sourceType": "cable",

      "name": "KVIEDT",

      "serviceId": "11452",

      "channelId": "tivo:ch.9",

      "isFavorite": false,

      "stationId": "tivo:st.27725979"

   },

   "rating": [{

      "type": "typedTvRating",

      "value": "g"

   }],

   "levelOfDetail": "medium",

   "mimeType": "video/mpg2",

   "shortTitle": "Greener World",

   "type": "recording",

   "suggestionScore": 0,

   "remindUser": false,

   "isEpisode": true,

   "originalAirdate": "2015-08-08",

   "deletionPolicy": "whenSpaceNeeded",

   "state": "scheduled",

   "subscriptionIdentifier": [{

      "subscriptionType": "seasonPass",

      "subscriptionId": "tivo:sb.1029",

      "type": "subscriptionIdentifier"

   }],

   "contentType": "video",

   "tvRating": "g",

   "drm": {

      "cgms": "copyFreely",

      "multiRoomStream": true,

      "tivoToGo": true,

      "multiRoomView": true,

      "type": "drm",

      "recordingPlaybackPolicy": "allowed",

      "mrsPlaybackPolicy": "allowed"

   },

   "image": [

      {

         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/826/364/163826364/showcaseBanner_70x53.jpg",

         "width": 70,

         "type": "image",

         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",

         "height": 53

      },

      {

         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/826/364/163826364/showcaseBanner_89x67.jpg",

         "width": 89,

         "type": "image",

         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",

         "height": 67

      },

      {

         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/826/364/163826364/showcaseBanner_93x70.jpg",

         "width": 93,

         "type": "image",

         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",

         "height": 70

      },

      {

         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/826/364/163826364/showcaseBanner_100x75.jpg",

         "width": 100,

         "type": "image",

         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",

         "height": 75

      },

      {

         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/826/364/163826364/showcaseBanner_104x78.jpg",

         "width": 104,

         "type": "image",

         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",

         "height": 78

      },

      {

         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/826/364/163826364/showcaseBanner_119x89.jpg",

         "width": 119,

         "type": "image",

         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",

         "height": 89

      },

      {

         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/826/364/163826364/showcaseBanner_120x90.jpg",

         "width": 120,

         "type": "image",

         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",

         "height": 90

      },

      {

         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/826/364/163826364/showcaseBanner_139x104.jpg",

         "width": 139,

         "type": "image",

         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",

         "height": 104

      },

      {

         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/826/364/163826364/showcaseBanner_150x113.jpg",

         "width": 150,

         "type": "image",

         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",

         "height": 113

      },

      {

         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/826/364/163826364/showcaseBanner_167x125.jpg",

         "width": 167,

         "type": "image",

         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",

         "height": 125

      },

      {

         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/826/364/163826364/showcaseBanner_200x150.jpg",

         "width": 200,

         "type": "image",

         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",

         "height": 150

      },

      {

         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/826/364/163826364/showcaseBanner_267x200.jpg",

         "width": 267,

         "type": "image",

         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",

         "height": 200

      },

      {

         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/826/364/163826364/showcaseBanner_240x180.jpg",

         "width": 240,

         "type": "image",

         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",

         "height": 180

      },

      {

         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/826/364/163826364/showcaseBanner_360x270.jpg",

         "width": 360,

         "type": "image",

         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",

         "height": 270

      }

   ],

   "requestedEndPadding": 0,

   "scheduledEndTime": "2015-11-25 00:30:00",

   "colorType": "color",

   "quality": "best",

   "requestedEndTime": "2015-11-25 00:30:00",

   "size": 0,

   "subtitle": "Fan Favorites From 5 Years",

   "actualEndTime": "2015-11-25 00:30:00",

   "offerId": "tivo:of.ctd.27725979.706.cable.2015-11-25-00-00-00.1800",

   "desiredDeletion": "2015-11-27 00:00:00",

   "internalRating": [{

      "ratingTypeId": "tivo:rt.6",

      "type": "internalRating",

      "ratingValueId": "tivo:rv.3"

   }],

   "partnerCollectionId": "EP012558350136",

   "actualStartTime": "2015-11-25 00:00:00",

   "episodeNum": [6],

   "contentId": "tivo:ct.331549050",

   "description": "Popular segments and stories from the past five years.",

   "title": "Growing a Greener World",

   "collectionTitle": "Growing a Greener World",

   "duration": 1800,

   "repeat": true,

   "scheduledStartTime": "2015-11-25 00:00:00",

   "startTime": "2015-11-25 00:00:00",

   "transportType": "stream",

   "bodyId": "tsn:8460001903760F7",

   "collectionId": "tivo:cl.163826364",

   "isAdult": false,

   "watchedTime": 0,

   "cc": true,

   "diskPartition": "user",

   "requestedStartPadding": 0,

   "seasonNumber": 6,

   "isNew": false,

   "collectionType": "series",

   "requestedStartTime": "2015-11-25 00:00:00",

   "descriptionLanguage": "English",

   "expectedDeletion": "2038-01-19 03:14:00",

   "recordingId": "tivo:rc.108773589"

}

{

   "episodic": true,

   "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP8599800009",

   "episodeNum": [9],

   "channel": {

      "isDigital": true,

      "channelNumber": "810",

      "isReceived": true,

      "isHdtv": true,

      "levelOfDetail": "medium",

      "type": "channel",

      "callSign": "BBCAPH",

      "entitlementWindowEnd": "9999-12-31 00:00:00",

      "isEntitled": true,

      "sourceType": "cable",

      "name": "BBC America HD (Pacific)",

      "partnerStationId": "epgProvider:st.76739",

      "entitlementWindowStart": "1970-01-01 00:00:00",

      "affiliate": "Satellite",

      "channelId": "tivo:ch.4509",

      "isFavorite": false,

      "stationId": "tivo:st.233830046"

   },

   "contentId": "tivo:ct.84245278",

   "description": "Adventurer Bear Grylls survives on a desert island in the Pacific Ocean.",

   "levelOfDetail": "medium",

   "isProgramBreak": false,

   "title": "Man vs. Wild",

   "type": "offer",

   "hdtv": true,

   "collectionTitle": "Man vs. Wild",

   "duration": 3600,

   "isEpisode": true,

   "price": "USD.0",

   "repeat": true,

   "originalAirdate": "2006-12-29",

   "startTime": "2015-11-18 04:00:00",

   "transportType": "stream",

   "__inTodo__": "RO5",

   "collectionId": "tivo:cl.79680301",

   "contentType": "video",

   "isCatchup": false,

   "tvRating": "pg",

   "isAdult": false,

   "hasSignLanguage": false,

   "totalDuration": 0,

   "image": [

      {

         "imageId": "tivo:im.2419137051",

         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-70/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",

         "width": 70,

         "levelOfDetail": "medium",

         "type": "image",

         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",

         "height": 53

      },

      {

         "imageId": "tivo:im.2419137052",

         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-89/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",

         "width": 89,

         "levelOfDetail": "medium",

         "type": "image",

         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",

         "height": 67

      },

      {

         "imageId": "tivo:im.2419137053",

         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-93/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",

         "width": 93,

         "levelOfDetail": "medium",

         "type": "image",

         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",

         "height": 70

      },

      {

         "imageId": "tivo:im.2419137054",

         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-100/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",

         "width": 100,

         "levelOfDetail": "medium",

         "type": "image",

         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",

         "height": 75

      },

      {

         "imageId": "tivo:im.2419137055",

         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-104/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",

         "width": 104,

         "levelOfDetail": "medium",

         "type": "image",

         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",

         "height": 78

      },

      {

         "imageId": "tivo:im.2419137056",

         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-sm/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",

         "width": 119,

         "levelOfDetail": "medium",

         "type": "image",

         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",

         "height": 89

      },

      {

         "imageId": "tivo:im.2419137057",

         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-120/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",

         "width": 120,

         "levelOfDetail": "medium",

         "type": "image",

         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",

         "height": 90

      },

      {

         "imageId": "tivo:im.2419137058",

         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-med/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",

         "width": 139,

         "levelOfDetail": "medium",

         "type": "image",

         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",

         "height": 104

      },

      {

         "imageId": "tivo:im.2419137059",

         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-150/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",

         "width": 150,

         "levelOfDetail": "medium",

         "type": "image",

         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",

         "height": 113

      },

      {

         "imageId": "tivo:im.2419137060",

         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-167/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",

         "width": 167,

         "levelOfDetail": "medium",

         "type": "image",

         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",

         "height": 125

      },

      {

         "imageId": "tivo:im.2419137061",

         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/hdui-showing/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",

         "width": 200,

         "levelOfDetail": "medium",

         "type": "image",

         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",

         "height": 150

      },

      {

         "imageId": "tivo:im.2419137062",

         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/bravo/banner-lg/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",

         "width": 200,

         "levelOfDetail": "medium",

         "type": "image",

         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",

         "height": 150

      },

      {

         "imageId": "tivo:im.2419137063",

         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-240/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",

         "width": 240,

         "levelOfDetail": "medium",

         "type": "image",

         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",

         "height": 180

      },

      {

         "imageId": "tivo:im.2419137064",

         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/os/banner-270/46/5f/465ff8e799c6ffae8b93b70fda70cb01.jpg",

         "width": 360,

         "levelOfDetail": "medium",

         "type": "image",

         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",

         "height": 270

      }

   ],

   "hasAudioDescription": false,

   "releaseDate": "2006-12-29 00:00:00",

   "audioLanguage": ["en"],

   "seasonNumber": 1,

   "relevance": 1,

   "collectionType": "series",

   "objectIdAndType": "216234629979217412",

   "subtitled": false,

   "subtitle": "Desert Island",

   "offerId": "tivo:of.ctd.233830046.810.cable.2015-11-18-04-00-00.3600",

   "internalRating": [{

      "ratingTypeId": "tivo:rt.6",

      "type": "internalRating",

      "ratingValueId": "tivo:rv.4"

   }],

   "noGiftCardPurchase": false,

   "isThreeD": false,

   "partnerCollectionId": "epgProvider:cl.SH859980"

}


----------



## moyekj

Can't reproduce:


----------



## truegalbklyn

Hi All

I am wondering if anyone can help me out. I own a Microsoft Surface Pro and I am trying to get kmttg to work on it. I downloaded and unzipped the file to a folder but unfortunately, the kmttg.jar is not appearing. I'll show a picture. '










I am looking for the thing on the right, the kmttg.jar. The one on the right is in the folder but you can't click that and open the program. :/

I have java downloaded (newest version). The PRO runs Windows 8.

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## moyekj

Do you have your Windows setup to show file extensions?

Go to Control Panel--Folder Options then View tab, then uncheck "Hide extensions for known file types"

At least that way all file extensions are shown. You should see both a "kmttg" and a "kmttg.jar" if it's unzipped correctly.


----------



## truegalbklyn

moyekj said:


> Do you have your Windows setup to show file extensions?
> 
> Go to Control Panel--Folder Options then View tab, then uncheck "Hide extensions for known file types"
> 
> At least that way all file extensions are shown. You should see both a "kmttg" and a "kmttg.jar" if it's unzipped correctly.


I did that. Unfortunately, only the icon you see in my pic on the left is showing. The one on the right is not.


----------



## moyekj

truegalbklyn said:


> I did that. Unfortunately, only the icon you see in my pic on the left is showing. The one on the right is not.


Don't know what to say. I just downloaded latest version and unzipped to a new folder and kmttg.jar shows up for me:
https://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/latest/download?source=files


----------



## truegalbklyn

moyekj said:


> Don't know what to say. I just downloaded latest version and unzipped to a new folder and kmttg.jar shows up for me:
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/latest/download?source=files


Yep. Same link I used. Perhaps it is an issue with Java that I don't know about though I do have the latest version of that software. I'll keep trying stuff and checking back in this thread. Thanks for trying though.


----------



## moyekj

Don't see how it's a Java issue. If you unzip a file the contents of the file should show up regardless if you have Java installed or not. Maybe there's some crazy firewall interference going on that's blocking certain files from being extracted is only thing I can think of... Personally I use 7zip for zip file management instead of Microsoft's built in nonsense.


----------



## lpwcomp

truegalbklyn said:


> Yep. Same link I used. Perhaps it is an issue with Java that I don't know about though I do have the latest version of that software. I'll keep trying stuff and checking back in this thread. Thanks for trying though.


What else is in the folder?


----------



## truegalbklyn

lpwcomp said:


> What else is in the folder?


This...

A screenshot of the folder after I unzipped it. Everything but the kmmg.jar thingy that I need. So frustrating.


----------



## lpwcomp

truegalbklyn said:


> This...
> 
> A screenshot of the folder after I unzipped it. Everything but the kmmg.jar thingy that I need. So frustrating.


As moyekj suggested, try using 7-zip or some other similar 3rd party program to extract the files and/or search your computer for kmttg.jar. Perhaps Windows, in its infinite wisdom, put the .jar file somewhere else.


----------



## wuzznuubi

moyekj said:


> Can't reproduce:


If you right click a table row and choose from the context popup it will. You're correct by pressing the key "i" or "j" it doesn't. Went back to version 2.0u and get the same behavior.

I can duplicate this every time by opening kmttg, selecting a program in the NPL on my Premiere, right click and Show Information, then select my Roamio 2do list and do the same to a program there. What shows up is info for the Premiere NPL item.


----------



## moyekj

OK thanks, I figured out the problem. For now just use the keyboard shortcut instead of right button menu item and it will work properly. I've checked in fix to the menu problem for next release.


----------



## turd12

I hope this is something stupid that I did and its easy to fix. When I log in to the ip of my Kmttg using tightvnc I get nothin on the screen. It worked and then I went to File and then exit and that was the last I saw of it. I dont know what to do now. I have restarted the services and the box its self. I have also looked at the vnc config to see if I was missing something. I don't know what to do next and would like some help please and thanks.


----------



## moyekj

turd12 said:


> I hope this is something stupid that I did and its easy to fix. When I log in to the ip of my Kmttg using tightvnc I get nothin on the screen. It worked and then I went to File and then exit and that was the last I saw of it. I dont know what to do now. I have restarted the services and the box its self. I have also looked at the vnc config to see if I was missing something. I don't know what to do next and would like some help please and thanks.


 You don't mention what OS vnc server host is running or what version of kmttg you are running, but if it's Windows then try deleting:
c:\Users\<AccountName>\kmttg_settings_v2
or 
c:\Users\<AccountName>\.kmttg_settings

Else for a unix style OS remove ~/.kmttg_settings_v2 or ~/.kmttg_settings

If that works then be sure to upgrade to latest kmttg which has a check to make sure kmttg GUI appears within visible range when starting.


----------



## turd12

Thanks for the reply moyekj. Im using freenas 9.3 and I have 1.1n of kmttg. Im going to try that and let you know.


----------



## turd12

Still not working moyekj. I deleated .kmttg.settings, restarted the freenas box and still no 
kmttg when i log in with tightvnc. any help would be great please and thanks


----------



## moyekj

I don't understand when you say "when I log in". I'm assuming the freenas is running X-windows of some sort and has Java installed. You need to double-click on kmttg.jar (or run "kmttg" script) to start the program if you closed it previously.


----------



## turd12

Sorry for not being as clear as needed. I followed the post on the freenas forums and had it working for the most part. I will try kmttg script. thanks again.


----------



## ThAbtO

I'm not too sure, but I think he is trying to run KMTTG from a NAS device.


----------



## turd12

ThAbtO, I am running this on a Freenas box version 9.3 . I have it working now. The next problem im having is when im in kmttg with tightvnc I try to update to 2.0 and all I get is permision denied. I'm not sure if I need to change back to sudo or not. thanks for the help


----------



## rgr

An oddity in Search++

I have a saved search I use to find movies on the premium channels for a given year. This is so I can find recent movies I want to see in a simple, but comprehensive list. 

The first screenshot shows the search with Category set to ALL. As you can see, tonights (11/16/2015) showing for Taken 3 does not show in the list.

The second screenshot shows the same search, but with Category set to Action Adventure - no other changes to search options. Yet results for this search does show tonights (11/16/2015) showing for Taken 3.

Any idea why this is happening?

Thanks.

PS: noticed several other movies that don't show in ALL - Mercenaries on 11/18/2015 - and others. Looks to be a problem whith ALL selection.


----------



## jaredst

When running a lot of auto transfers against my Romio Pro with KMTTG version 1.1P shows do not record properly while the transfers are taking place. Specifically the same episode of a show will show up as three recordings none of which are complete. Any idea what could be causing this and if upgrading to 2.0 will fix this?


----------



## mmmm_beer

FYI, I had been playing with the latest kmttg on a Mac. Since I recently started using tivolibre and changed the download to TS (Tivo Stream) format I noticed that the process was failing due to not finding/generating the .Xcl file. I traced it down to the shipped version of comskip not detecting the Video PID properly. This only occurs when downloading the file in TS format. Doing some searches, I see that was a bug in the version of comskip that kmttg has in their tools. I decided to download/compile the version of comskip from etv-comskip on github, since the main source tree didn't compile cleanly on my Mac and required too much of my time to fix  
Suffice it to say, the version of comskip in that source tree (version 0.81.089) had no issues at all auto locating the Video PID. 

It would be great if kmttg could update their Mac version of comskip so that others won't run into the same problem I did. Especially when their cable companies which to Mpeg4 and force the use of TS format downloads.


----------



## moyekj

mmmm_beer said:


> It would be great if kmttg could update their Mac version of comskip so that others won't run into the same problem I did. Especially when their cable companies which to Mpeg4 and force the use of TS format downloads.


 If you can provide the updated version of comskip I can update the Mac tools package accordingly. Can't do it myself as I don't have a Mac. For Windows I'm already using updated version of comskip myself, so can update the Windows package accordingly.


----------



## cherry ghost

cherry ghost said:


> Is there a way to edit commercials out of h.264 files other than VRD?


Anyone?


----------



## elprice7345

wireman121 said:


> Yes I have been noticing this. For some reason there are small blips of time missing randomly throughout an episode. There are usually 2 blips. I call them blips because the video (and audio) literally jump and skip over a few seconds each time. Since switching back to not using TS downloads I am not finding this happening anymore...


I agree with @wireman121

I played more with TS downloads and the glitches are definitely with downloading in the TS format, BEFORE decrypting and running QS Fix. It happens with some shows and not others. If there is a pattern, I dont know what it is yet.

I downloaded the show as an encrypted TiVo file in the TS format and found at least one glitch. Decrypting and running QS Fix werent able to handle the glitch and dropped some portion(s) of the original file resulting in a shorter duration.

Downloading the same show in PS format, although slower, results in a show matching the duration of what kmttg reports.

Im switching back to PS format for all my downloads. Id rather have a consistent slower process than be missing portions of my shows.


----------



## dlfl

cherry ghost said:


> Is there a way to edit commercials out of h.264 files other than VRD?





cherry ghost said:


> Anyone?


I think the realistic answer is 'no'. All the video nerds follow this thread and if there was a good alternative I think they would have replied in the five days since your original question was posted.

Comskip Donators version (you have to donate some $$) will automatically detect commercials in h.264 videos in some popular containers (e.g., .mp4, .wtv) but there is a learning curve and the only way I've used it is to produce project files (.vprj) that can be loaded into VRD, where you can adjust the cuts (if desired) and save the final file. I suspect Comskip can be used stand-alone but couldn't tell you how to do it.

If you're in this for the long run, the cost of VRD TV Suite 5 will be justified. You can try it uncrippled for 15 days. Just download, install, and click the free trial item in the menu system. VRD provides great support -- start at the VRD forum.


----------



## lpwcomp

elprice7345 said:


> I agree with @wireman121
> 
> I played more with TS downloads and the glitches are definitely with downloading in the TS format, BEFORE decrypting and running QS Fix. It happens with some shows and not others. If there is a pattern, I dont know what it is yet.
> 
> I downloaded the show as an encrypted TiVo file in the TS format and found at least one glitch. Decrypting and running QS Fix werent able to handle the glitch and dropped some portion(s) of the original file resulting in a shorter duration.
> 
> Downloading the same show in PS format, although slower, results in a show matching the duration of what kmttg reports.
> 
> Im switching back to PS format for all my downloads. Id rather have a consistent slower process than be missing portions of my shows.


What did you use to see the glitch?


----------



## elprice7345

lpwcomp said:


> What did you use to see the glitch?


I installed TiVo desktop and then did a partial uninstall. I was then able to play and see the encrypted .tivo file.

I stopped looking for glitches after I found the 1st one, so there could have been others.


----------



## mmmm_beer

moyekj said:


> If you can provide the updated version of comskip I can update the Mac tools package accordingly. Can't do it myself as I don't have a Mac. For Windows I'm already using updated version of comskip myself, so can update the Windows package accordingly.


I ran it yesterday by hand and it worked, but now that I just ran one job through the gui, I see it failed with the missing Xcl file. Let me work on it some more and when I have it working automatically through the GUI, I will send it to you.


----------



## cherry ghost

dlfl said:


> I think the realistic answer is 'no'. All the video nerds follow this thread and if there was a good alternative I think they would have replied in the five days since your original question was posted.
> 
> Comskip Donators version (you have to donate some $$) will automatically detect commercials in h.264 videos in some popular containers (e.g., .mp4, .wtv) but there is a learning curve and the only way I've used it is to produce project files (.vprj) that can be loaded into VRD, where you can adjust the cuts (if desired) and save the final file. I suspect Comskip can be used stand-alone but couldn't tell you how to do it.
> 
> If you're in this for the long run, the cost of VRD TV Suite 5 will be justified. You can try it uncrippled for 15 days. Just download, install, and click the free trial item in the menu system. VRD provides great support -- start at the VRD forum.


Thanks

I don't save that many shows but Comcast recently switched some channels to h.264 and I'm sure it'll come up at some point. Luckily it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## lpwcomp

elprice7345 said:


> I installed TiVo desktop and then did a partial uninstall. I was then able to play and see the encrypted .tivo file.
> 
> I stopped looking for glitches after I found the 1st one, so there could have been others.


The reason you need the partial install of TD is to get the directshow.dll filter, so it can be decrypted "on the fly", thus obviating the need for a separate decryption step. It still has to be decrypted in order to view it, it's just not as obvious that it is happening.

I too have seen "glitches" in TS downloads but I want the the cc intact, which is problematic with PS downloads. Plus, a lot of my channels have been converted to h.264, which can only be d/l'd in PS mode. I tried using tivolibre but it was worse.


----------



## Bluesfan77

Needing help...on a mac (El Cap), would like to have captions. Currently greyed out, I figure I need ccextractor. Looked like I could only download the source code (0.77) but I am stumped at this point.

Ideally I'm decrypting and saving to a folder that Plex keeps an eye on. So far, everything works fine as far as file transfer/decrypt/play via Plex on mobile and Tivo. We'd just like to have captions!

Also, just to have something on every line, I could only find a GUI for mediainfo. Any advice on that as well?


----------



## moyekj

Bluesfan77 said:


> Needing help...on a mac (El Cap), would like to have captions. Currently greyed out, I figure I need ccextractor. Looked like I could only download the source code (0.77) but I am stumped at this point.
> 
> Ideally I'm decrypting and saving to a folder that Plex keeps an eye on. So far, everything works fine as far as file transfer/decrypt/play via Plex on mobile and Tivo. We'd just like to have captions!
> 
> Also, just to have something on every line, I could only find a GUI for mediainfo. Any advice on that as well?


 You can download ccextractor executable for Mac here:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/tools/CCExtractor 0.69 for Mac OS X.zip/download


----------



## elprice7345

lpwcomp said:


> The reason you need the partial install of TD is to get the directshow.dll filter, so it can be decrypted "on the fly", thus obviating the need for a separate decryption step. It still has to be decrypted in order to view it, it's just not as obvious that it is happening.
> 
> I too have seen "glitches" in TS downloads but I want the the cc intact, which is problematic with PS downloads. Plus, a lot of my channels have been converted to h.264, which can only be d/l'd in PS mode. I tried using tivolibre but it was worse.


Yeah, I guess I overstated my evidence somewhat.  The directshow.dll filter is decrypting the show on the fly, but that's about as close to the original downloaded file as I can get. Also, I forgot to mention that the original show on the TiVo doesn't have the previously mentioned glitch, so the glitch is definitely introduced during the transfer/decrypt/QSF process.

I have seen durations reduced by 15 seconds to as much as 2+ minutes and it happens in probably half of my downloads.

You mentioned channels converting to h.264, but I haven't seen that with Comcast in Houston yet.

h.264 shows/channels can only be downloaded in TS or PS?


----------



## lpwcomp

elprice7345 said:


> h.264 shows/channels can only be downloaded in ts or ps?


ts


----------



## elprice7345

@moyekj - Could duration in the NPL be shown in H:MM:SS?

This will help validate the duration of my downloaded files vs. the duration on the TiVo.


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> @moyekj - Could duration in the NPL be shown in H:MM:SS?
> 
> This will help validate the duration of my downloaded files vs. the duration on the TiVo.


 With appropriate show highlighted in NPL, press "j" and you can find the "duration" value in msecs.


----------



## lpwcomp

elprice7345 said:


> Yeah, I guess I overstated my evidence somewhat.  The directshow.dll filter is decrypting the show on the fly, but that's about as close to the original downloaded file as I can get. Also, I forgot to mention that the original show on the TiVo doesn't have the previously mentioned glitch, so the glitch is definitely introduced during the transfer/decrypt/QSF process.


As I mentioned, I am seeing the same problem. I actually had one case a month or so ago where it would only transfer about 2 minutes in TS mode.



elprice7345 said:


> I have seen durations reduced by 15 seconds to as much as 2+ minutes and it happens in probably half of my downloads.


Not sure there whether it is an actual loss of data or simply a reporting problem.



elprice7345 said:


> You mentioned channels converting to h.264, but I haven't seen that with Comcast in Houston yet.


Probably coming at some point for all non-local HD channels.

So far here they have converted (at least) the following HD channels that I routinely record and download:

TNT
USA
FX
AMC
TCM
Lifetime
Bravo
History


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> With appropriate show highlighted in NPL, press "j" and you can find the "duration" value in msecs.


How difficult would it be to display duration in the NPL in H:MM:SS?


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> How difficult would it be to display duration in the NPL in H:MM:SS?


Not trivial and my guess is most people wouldn't want that.


----------



## keenanSR

Using v2.0v and the program keeps repeating the below in the bottom frame. I just added the Roamio Pro to my account yesterday if that has any bearing on it.



Code:


Updating IP for TiVo: Roamio Pro

Configuration saved to file: C:\kmttg_v2.0c\config.ini

Updating IP for TiVo: Roamio Pro

Configuration saved to file: C:\kmttg_v2.0c\config.ini

Updating IP for TiVo: Roamio Pro

Configuration saved to file: C:\kmttg_v2.0c\config.ini

Updating IP for TiVo: Roamio Pro

Configuration saved to file: C:\kmttg_v2.0c\config.ini

Updating IP for TiVo: Roamio Pro

Configuration saved to file: C:\kmttg_v2.0c\config.ini

Updating IP for TiVo: Roamio Pro

Configuration saved to file: C:\kmttg_v2.0c\config.ini


----------



## moyekj

If you recently renamed the TiVo you need to net connect a couple of times and then reboot the TiVo for it to behave properly on the network as far as advertising its correct name.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> If you recently renamed the TiVo you need to net connect a couple of times and then reboot the TiVo for it to behave properly on the network as far as advertising its correct name.


The last time I renamed my Tivos, it went through seamlessly and didn't require a reboot, although they have been rebooted a number of times thereafter.


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> If you recently renamed the TiVo you need to net connect a couple of times and then reboot the TiVo for it to behave properly on the network as far as advertising its correct name.


Though this reminds me -- I really wish when kmttg noticed new IP addresses, that it would automagically kill off the currently-running Now Playing jobs and start them with the new address..

otherwise, when your IP addresses change, you end up eventually getting the can't connect errors (since it's trying to connect to the old address), and have to manually get new listings..
Basically, a "do what I mean" kind of nicety.


----------



## ThAbtO

mattack said:


> Though this reminds me -- I really wish when kmttg noticed new IP addresses, that it would automagically kill off the currently-running Now Playing jobs and start them with the new address..
> 
> otherwise, when your IP addresses change, you end up eventually getting the can't connect errors (since it's trying to connect to the old address), and have to manually get new listings..
> Basically, a "do what I mean" kind of nicety.


I have all my devices on fixed IP and it never has to change/find on a different IP. Occasionally, I have to reboot my router and sometimes its during a transfer. KMTTG just have to wait a little bit longer on the transfer and does not need to search for a different IP.


----------



## mattack

I don't have mine on fixed IP, so if I have to reboot my router, they sometimes get a new IP address.. so that happens.

Just because _you_ don't have the (admittedly minor) issue doesn't mean it doesn't affect others.


----------



## moyekj

You can use DHCP reservations in router for each TiVo so that you effectively get static IPs anyway - that's what I do since I don't want the headache of changing IPs for network connected devices I interact with - plus I run kmttg outside of my home so the TiVo IPs can't be changing on me for that to work.


----------



## wuzznuubi

elprice7345 said:


> I installed TiVo desktop and then did a partial uninstall. I was then able to play and see the encrypted .tivo file.
> 
> I stopped looking for glitches after I found the 1st one, so there could have been others.


Ran into many glitches with TS downloads awhile back and reported it starting here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10326480&highlight=#post10326480 Also reported it to TiVo and had them replace my Roamio which didn't fix it. It's because of the way TiVo creates the TS and it will probably never be fixed. They discontinued sales of TiVo Desktop in September this year. GOOD LUCK. Best bet is to see if the VRD folks can come up with a setting or workaround so the TS qsfix doesn't drop so many frames.


----------



## rgr

rgr said:


> An oddity in Search++
> 
> I have a saved search I use to find movies on the premium channels for a given year. This is so I can find recent movies I want to see in a simple, but comprehensive list.
> 
> The first screenshot shows the search with Category set to ALL. As you can see, tonights (11/16/2015) showing for Taken 3 does not show in the list.
> 
> The second screenshot shows the same search, but with Category set to Action Adventure - no other changes to search options. Yet results for this search does show tonights (11/16/2015) showing for Taken 3.
> 
> Any idea why this is happening?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> PS: noticed several other movies that don't show in ALL - Mercenaries on 11/18/2015 - and others. Looks to be a problem whith ALL selection.


Anybody else seeing this behaviorin Search++? Now "Kingsman" showing on 11/28/2015 shows when Category is set for Action Adventure but NOT when Category is set to ALL.


----------



## BH9244

I've noticed recently that following an update to any of my Tivo's NPL kmttg seemingly doesn't always update the free space and "Last Updated Entry's. The update seems to complete correctly otherwise.


----------



## keenanSR

moyekj said:


> If you recently renamed the TiVo you need to net connect a couple of times and then reboot the TiVo for it to behave properly on the network as far as advertising its correct name.


Thanks, a couple of connections and a restart did the trick!


----------



## elprice7345

wuzznuubi said:


> Ran into many glitches with TS downloads awhile back and reported it starting here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10326480&highlight=#post10326480 Also reported it to TiVo and had them replace my Roamio which didn't fix it. It's because of the way TiVo creates the TS and it will probably never be fixed. They discontinued sales of TiVo Desktop in September this year. GOOD LUCK. Best bet is to see if the VRD folks can come up with a setting or workaround so the TS qsfix doesn't drop so many frames.


@wuzznuubi - I actually remember your comments, but I didn't consider them at the time, because moyekj hadn't started using tivolibre. I gave it a shot and just saw too many errors to switch to TS downloads.

Does anyone know where the glitches are introduced? Is it on the TiVo side when the file is being served to kmttg? Does it happen during the download process? Is there any way to tell? After my testing, I'm reasonable certain the errors aren't introduced after the file is downloaded.


----------



## moyekj

rgr said:


> Anybody else seeing this behaviorin Search++? Now "Kingsman" showing on 11/28/2015 shows when Category is set for Action Adventure but NOT when Category is set to ALL.


 When category is set to ALL are you setting the "Max" hits setting high enough to account for all the extra matches outside of "Action Adventure"? Note that using ALL means no category filter is applied at all. Also, you should try wishlist searches on TiVo itself to try and mimic your search++ searches as a debugging aid.


----------



## rgr

moyekj said:


> When category is set to ALL are you setting the "Max" hits setting high enough to account for all the extra matches outside of "Action Adventure"? Note that using ALL means no category filter is applied at all. Also, you should try wishlist searches on TiVo itself to try and mimic your search++ searches as a debugging aid.


I wasn't aware that the "Max" setting applied, as it isn't in the Search++ window. I typed in 1000 and still didn't find Kingsman. But using the arrow, it maxed out at 800 - and at that setting, Kingsman was found. So that was indeed the problem. Any way to bump up the max "Max" setting or have unlimited be an option?

Thanks for checking on this. I had used wishlist to duplicate the search, but am dissatisfied with it, as it doesn't allow me to restrict it to a set of channels, as your program does.

Thanks again.


----------



## moyekj

If you type in a number in Max field you have to press Enter otherwise it doesn't take (a JavaFX thing). I could bump up max limit but it's seldom useful to do so to have so many hits to have to wade through - better off narrowing the search parameters. Now that you have it set to 800 I think you'll find it high enough for most searches.


----------



## rgr

moyekj said:


> If you type in a number in Max field you have to press Enter otherwise it doesn't take (a JavaFX thing). I could bump up max limit but it's seldom useful to do so to have so many hits to have to wade through - better off narrowing the search parameters. Now that you have it set to 800 I think you'll find it high enough for most searches.


Understood. If I notice this happening again, I'll split the search into two sets of channels.

Thanks again.


----------



## ThAbtO

I am still wondering if there is a known limit of how many shows v1.1q can handle at once on a single Tivo. 
It is currently showing the NPL with 714 shows.


----------



## mattack

I don't think so, since I'm pretty sure my Tivo had more than 2000 shows.


----------



## mattack

If this capability is somehow right in front of my face, just say so..

Is there a way to search through all of the descriptions of shows? Heck, even if I had to manually export a simple text file listing of all of the shows (essentially a big metadata file of everything), that'd still be better than nothing.

Since one of the things I "collect" is musical performances on TV shows, I end up piling up a lot of recordings then go skim through them.. So sometimes I find a band I don't like... and if I could easily go find other shows (across all series) that I already have recorded with the same band, I can go skim through that one quickly to see if I don't like the song(s) in that episode and nuke it sooner.

I realize that's a very specialized use case, but I could see others wanting to be able to search through the show info that's already been downloaded.


----------



## murgatroyd

TiVo is a TiVoHD; running kmttg v2.0v.

I'm transferring three episodes of _Dancing with the Stars_. Here's what kmttg shows me on the computer:










On the TiVo:

Episode ID 2108 is OAD 11/02/15 
Episode ID 2109 is OAD 11/09/15 
Episode ID 2110 is OAD 11/16/15

From the To Do List on the TiVo the upcoming episodes are:
OAD 11/23 (part 1 of 2) is 2111
OAD 11/24 (part 2 of 2) is also 2111
This is consistent across both SD & HD channels for the upcoming episodes.

kmttg shows Castle (also on ABC) from 11/16 as 807 while the TiVo has it as 806.

kmttg shows NCIS:LA (CBS) from 11/23 as 709 while the TiVo shows 706

Other shows are fine (e.g. the problem didn't start on a particular date, and other shows on CBS have the same episode number on both TiVo and via kmttg).

As long as everything records and transfers okay, it doesn't really matter -- but WTF is happening?

Edited to add:

It seems that I've transferred the OAD 11/2 DwtS twice.

Dancing With the Stars_Ep#2110 (11_02_2015) 2015-11-02_1959.TiVo was transferred on Saturday, ‎November ‎7.

Dancing With the Stars_Ep#2108 (11_02_2015) 2015-11-02_1959.TiVo was transferred on ‎Sunday, ‎November ‎8.

The recordings have the same file size and they appear to be the same episode.

Unfortunately I can't recall when I upgraded to Version 2.0v, so I don't know what version I was running on 11/7.


----------



## lpwcomp

murgatroyd said:


> TiVo is a TiVoHD; running kmttg v2.0v.
> 
> I'm transferring three episodes of _Dancing with the Stars_. Here's what kmttg shows me on the computer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the TiVo:
> 
> Episode ID 2108 is OAD 11/02/15
> Episode ID 2109 is OAD 11/09/15
> Episode ID 2110 is OAD 11/16/15
> 
> From the To Do List on the TiVo the upcoming episodes are:
> OAD 11/23 (part 1 of 2) is 2111
> OAD 11/24 (part 2 of 2) is also 2111
> This is consistent across both SD & HD channels for the upcoming episodes.
> 
> kmttg shows Castle (also on ABC) from 11/16 as 807 while the TiVo has it as 806.
> 
> kmttg shows NCIS:LA (CBS) from 11/23 as 709 while the TiVo shows 706
> 
> Other shows are fine (e.g. the problem didn't start on a particular date, and other shows on CBS have the same episode number on both TiVo and via kmttg).
> 
> As long as everything records and transfers okay, it doesn't really matter -- but WTF is happening?


Possibly production numbers vs. actual Season & Episode. My Roamio agrees with kmtttg.


----------



## wuzznuubi

elprice7345 said:


> @wuzznuubi - I actually remember your comments, but I didn't consider them at the time, because moyekj hadn't started using tivolibre. I gave it a shot and just saw too many errors to switch to TS downloads.
> 
> Does anyone know where the glitches are introduced? Is it on the TiVo side when the file is being served to kmttg? Does it happen during the download process? Is there any way to tell? After my testing, I'm reasonable certain the errors aren't introduced after the file is downloaded.


It's the way the TiVo packages a TS vs PS for ToGo. You can just download a TS .TiVo file and keep that, but if you want to manipulate or convert it you have to decrypt it first. That is not a problem as you can use TiVoLibre, DSD or VRD to make it a .TS. The problem is getting rid of the glitches the TiVo puts in the TS .TiVo file it serves. If you TTG an MPEG2 program from your TiVo as a PS it has no glitches, but same program TTG'd as a TS does. Problem as of late are many cable co's are using H.264 MP4 where they used to be MPEG2 and in order to TTG an H.264 mp4 it has to be a TS.

P.S. Bad news is that I find many of the glitches are in advertisements, which is what we want to keep


----------



## jkozee

Observation/suggestion

The Start list on the Guide tab seems a bit counter intuitive. I get that it's based on the current time (like the TiVo guide) and is broken into 12hr intervals. But it's odd that when I select the first list item af 2:00am and the first item in the table is 1:00 am. Also, programs that air in the prime time timeslot may exist in either the am or pm list, depending on the time of day that kmttg is run.

How about having the first list item be "Now/Current/Recent/etc." that include items up to a standard 12hr slot (8:00 am/pm or 12:00 am/pm), then every other item after be based on that 12hr standard.


----------



## jkozee

Request

The "Season Premiere" tab makes it easy to find new shows to record, but doesn't allow for finding currently airing shows when you're setting up a new unit mid season. In this case, you're really after any "new" shows (based on "new" attribute or "OriginalAirDate"), so you can setup season passes.

How about adding a "Include All New Showings" check box to the "Season Premieres" tab, or renaming that tab to "First Runs/New Shows/etc" then adding a check box "Only show Season/Series Premieres"?


----------



## murgatroyd

lpwcomp said:


> Possibly production numbers vs. actual Season & Episode. My Roamio agrees with kmtttg.


For any other show, I might agree with you, but Dancing with the Stars is a live show and someone gets eliminated every week. There's no way that they can be aired in a different order than they get produced.

But thanks for looking up what's on your Roamio. I appreciate that.


----------



## moyekj

Your series 3 is showing the wrong information from what I can see. The Mind RPC information is correct while your local guide information seems to be wrong. On my series 4 and later TiVos the upcoming episodes of Dancing With the Stars are 2113 and 2114. Last few episodes are:
11/2 2110
11/9 2111
11/16 2112

The above is all consistent between what TiVo shows in GUI and what kmttg shows.

For series 4 and later TiVos the TiVo GUI shows the Mind information (instead of the local downloaded guide information) so is consistent. What you're seeing on series 3 is a mismatch between local guide information (wrong) vs Mind information (correct). The downloaded TiVo guide information data is quite often inaccurate and incomplete, so that's really nothing new.


----------



## keenanSR

moyekj said:


> Your series 3 is showing the wrong information from what I can see. The Mind RPC information is correct while your local guide information seems to be wrong. On my series 4 and later TiVos the upcoming episodes of Dancing With the Stars are 2113 and 2114. Last few episodes are:
> 11/2 2110
> 11/9 2111
> 11/16 2112
> 
> The above is all consistent between what TiVo shows in GUI and what kmttg shows.
> 
> For series 4 and later TiVos the TiVo GUI shows the Mind information (instead of the local downloaded guide information) so is consistent. What you're seeing on series 3 is a mismatch between local guide information (wrong) vs Mind information (correct). The downloaded TiVo guide information data is quite often inaccurate and incomplete, so that's really nothing new.


I'm in the same market as *murgatroyd* and my Series 5 Roamio Pro confirms what you've stated above, all the episode numbers/airdates appear to be correct and jive between the TiVo and kmttg, at least for those DWTS and NCIS episodes, I didn't check Castle.


----------



## bmgoodman

I haven't used kmttg in years and I'm jumping back in and I can't seem to get the ToDo, Now Playing, etc. to display. I was getting "cannot determin IP for Tivo named:null". I then tried enabling RPC style communications, which at least let me see the Tivo, but I get this:

emoteInit - (IP=192.168.165.118, port=1413): Connection timed out: connect

[java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.connect0(Native Method), java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.<init>(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketFactoryImpl.createSocket(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:187), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:153), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:608), com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:59), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]

FWIW, I'm connecting to a TivoHD.


----------



## moyekj

series 3 machines don't support RPC. Best you can do with a series 3 to get limited functionality is provide your tivo.com username and password in config--TiVos tab (and disable the RPC setting you enabled for your TiVoHD).


----------



## ThAbtO

He didn't mention what version KMTTG he is using, perhaps a rather old one.

Under v1p0s, I get:



Code:


RemoteInit - (IP=middlemind.tivo.com, port=443): Received fatal alert: certificate_expired
[sun.security.ssl.Alerts.getSSLException(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Alerts.getSSLException(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.recvAlert(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:180), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:152), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:580), com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:57), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]

In addition, his Tivo may be on a different IP, looking at the connection timeout.


----------



## moyekj

He specifically mentioned he was trying to enable RPC for a TiVoHD (series 3) which is the issue I addressed.


----------



## HerronScott

I'm moving from 2 S3 OLED's to 1 Roamio Pro. Does uploading Season Passes overwrite what's there or is it additive? Is there an easy way to merge Season Passes from 2 TiVo's to 1 new one with kmttg or would I be better off doing it through TiVo Online?

Interesting, when I pull up the Season Passes for my S3's I see one for Amazon Instant Video on each (as well as some old podcasts on one of them that went away a long time ago).

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## moyekj

HerronScott said:


> I'm moving from 2 S3 OLED's to 1 Roamio Pro. Does uploading Season Passes overwrite what's there or is it additive? Is there an easy way to merge Season Passes from 2 TiVo's to 1 new one with kmttg or would I be better off doing it through TiVo Online?
> 
> Interesting, when I pull up the Season Passes for my S3's I see one for Amazon Instant Video on each (as well as some old podcasts on one of them that went away a long time ago).
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Scott


 Save the 2 S3 SPs each to its own file and then you will be able to load each one separately and copy whichever SPs you want to your new Roamio.


----------



## HerronScott

moyekj said:


> Save the 2 S3 SPs each to its own file and then you will be able to load each one separately and copy whichever SPs you want to your new Roamio.


Thanks for the quick reply! I had already saved them to files and was just looking at the hover help for the Copy button.

Scott


----------



## BH9244

BH9244 said:


> I've noticed recently that following an update to any of my Tivo's NPL kmttg seemingly doesn't always update the free space and "Last Updated Entry's. The update seems to complete correctly otherwise.


Bump, Thought it might be clearer if I restate. Running V2.0v and when I refresh the NPL for any of my Tivo's the space available and last updated do not seem to update although the update itself seems to complete normally, oftentimes takes two or three repetitions to change those entries.

Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## moyekj

BH9244 said:


> Bump, Thought it might be clearer if I restate. Running V2.0v and when I refresh the NPL for any of my Tivo's the space available and last updated do not seem to update although the update itself seems to complete normally, oftentimes takes two or three repetitions to change those entries.
> 
> Any thoughts appreciated.


Can't reproduce. Perhaps supply more details or even better steps to reproduce the problem? For example, are you using RPC method of obtaining NPL lists?


----------



## BH9244

moyekj said:


> Can't reproduce. Perhaps supply more details or even better steps to reproduce the problem? For example, are you using RPC method of obtaining NPL lists?


Not using RPC, when program opens and initially retrieves NPL it ends with a current time for the last updated and accurate Space Available, seems as though subsequent clicks on the refresh tab complete the update but the space available and the "last Updated remain as the prior update.


----------



## moyekj

BH9244 said:


> Not using RPC, when program opens and initially retrieves NPL it ends with a current time for the last updated and accurate Space Available, seems as though subsequent clicks on the refresh tab complete the update but the space available and the "last Updated remain as the prior update.


 Still can't reproduce with our without using RPC for NPL. What model TiVo is this happening for and when you click on "Refresh" button are you doing anything else in the interim or even if you let it sit on the TiVo tab does the problem still happen?


----------



## BH9244

moyekj said:


> Still can't reproduce with our without using RPC for NPL. What model TiVo is this happening for and when you click on "Refresh" button are you doing anything else in the interim or even if you let it sit on the TiVo tab does the problem still happen?


Problem occurs on both units one is a Roamio Pro the other a Premier XL4. Seems to happen regardless of whether I stay on the kmttg tap or venture elsewhere and comeback, does seem to happen more frequently if I move off KMTTG and come back though.

Never was an issue before noticed it with 2.0v update.


----------



## moyekj

For series 4 and later TiVos you are better off using RPC for NPL anyway (much quicker), so enable that and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## BH9244

moyekj said:


> For series 4 and later TiVos you are better off using RPC for NPL anyway (much quicker), so enable that and see if it makes any difference.


Enabled RPC and as you stated seems much quicker however original problem still is occurring. Thinking maybe I should uninstall/reinstall ?.


----------



## moyekj

BH9244 said:


> Enabled RPC and as you stated seems much quicker however original problem still is occurring. Thinking maybe I should uninstall/reinstall ?.


 Can't see how that would help. What Java version are you running and what OS?


----------



## BH9244

moyekj said:


> Can't see how that would help. What Java version are you running and what OS?


Win 7 Updated
Java Ver 8 Update 51


----------



## moyekj

Doubt it will make a difference but you could try updating Java to latest version. I can't reproduce the issue using Java 8 Update 65 on Windows 10 Pro, Windows 7 Pro and Linux CentOS 6.6. So unless you are getting some kind of error message I don't know about I don't know what the issue could be.
Anybody else monitoring this thread have this issue?


----------



## BH9244

moyekj said:


> Doubt it will make a difference but you could try updating Java to latest version. I can't reproduce the issue using Java 8 Update 65 on Windows 10 Pro, Windows 7 Pro and Linux CentOS 6.6. So unless you are getting some kind of error message I don't know about I don't know what the issue could be.
> Anybody else monitoring this thread have this issue?


 Updated Java to 8-66 and seems to fix the issue, ran it several times on both Tivo's and updated as expected. Thanks for your assistance once again.


----------



## He'sDeadJim

TiVo Bolt
kmttg v2.0v

Under "Won't Record" I have both "programSourceConflict" and "diskConflict" entries. What is the difference between them? 

I don't recall ever getting a diskConflict on my Premiere. Probably too much football scheduled the next few days.


----------



## moyekj

He'sDeadJim said:


> TiVo Bolt
> kmttg v2.0v
> 
> Under "Won't Record" I have both "programSourceConflict" and "diskConflict" entries. What is the difference between them?
> 
> I don't recall ever getting a diskConflict on my Premiere. Probably too much football scheduled the next few days.


Not sure, but you can check on TiVo itself to get the details.


----------



## reneg

He'sDeadJim said:


> TiVo Bolt
> kmttg v2.0v
> 
> Under "Won't Record" I have both "programSourceConflict" and "diskConflict" entries. What is the difference between them?
> 
> I don't recall ever getting a diskConflict on my Premiere. Probably too much football scheduled the next few days.


ProgramSourceConflict means there are not enough tuners to record the program. Though I've never seen it either, I believe a diskConflict means that there is not enough space on the disk to record the program without violating the Tivo deletion policy.


----------



## He'sDeadJim

moyekj said:


> Not sure, but you can check on TiVo itself to get the details.


Sorry - didn't mean why do I have a particular conflict, I meant more from a programming language standpoint. Is one the disk is going to be busy and the other the tuners - something like that.


----------



## moyekj

He'sDeadJim said:


> Sorry - didn't mean why do I have a particular conflict, I meant more from a programming language standpoint. Is one the disk is going to be busy and the other the tuners - something like that.


The reasons are directly from TiVo RPC queries not made up names by kmttg. kmttg simply categorizes by reasons given and displays as is. I don't have access to long description for each reason which is why I suggested looking on TiVo for that.


----------



## He'sDeadJim

reneg said:


> ProgramSourceConflict means there are not enough tuners to record the program. Though I've never seen it either, I believe a diskConflict means that there is not enough space on the disk to record the program without violating the Tivo deletion policy.


All of the conflicts are on Friday and Saturday. All other shows after that are still scheduled, so I don't think it is a disk full issue but I tested it anyway. I show 1,702GB free space on the Bolt. I tried permanently deleting most previously deleted shows, then reran Won't Record. Both conflict types are still there.


----------



## He'sDeadJim

moyekj said:


> The reasons are directly from TiVo RPC queries not made up names by kmttg. kmttg simply categorizes by reasons given and displays as is. I don't have access to long description for each reason which is why I suggested looking on TiVo for that.


OK - will see what I can find.

Thanks.


----------



## HerronScott

moyekj said:


> Save the 2 S3 SPs each to its own file and then you will be able to load each one separately and copy whichever SPs you want to your new Roamio.


This worked great! I've only copied one of the S3's SPs to start recording that TiVo's shows on the new Roamio and after making sure there are no problems recording new shows I'll move the SPs from the second S3.

I've not used kmttg much before (TD and pyTiVo yes) so this is my first real use. Where can I donate? 

Scott


----------



## reneg

He'sDeadJim said:


> All of the conflicts are on Friday and Saturday. All other shows after that are still scheduled, so I don't think it is a disk full issue but I tested it anyway. I show 1,702GB free space on the Bolt. I tried permanently deleting most previously deleted shows, then reran Won't Record. Both conflict types are still there.


I was thinking more along the lines that it couldn't insure that it could keep the recording for 48 hours (or whatever the duration of a solid yellow circle) without the risk of having them deleted (Yellow circle with exclamation point). But with 1,700GB free, that really shouldn't be a problem.

Is the history check box checked when you get the won't record list in kmttg? That could change the scenario whether you are looking a an event in the past vs a potential event in the future.


----------



## He'sDeadJim

reneg said:


> Is the history check box checked when you get the won't record list in kmttg? That could change the scenario whether you are looking a an event in the past vs a potential event in the future.


It wasn't checked.


----------



## jkozee

Anyone know a website/service that can be queried for cancelled series? I have Season Passes that linger well after they are no longer being produced. I clean them up manually every so often, but it would be great if it could be semi automated.


----------



## bicker

jkozee said:


> Anyone know a website/service that can be queried for cancelled series?


The Futon Critic maintains a database of network press releases, and within a few hours of the press release updates records for each series with that series' status.


----------



## jkozee

bicker said:


> The Futon Critic maintains a database of network press releases, and within a few hours of the press release updates records for each series with that series' status.


That's exactly what I use for manual cleanup. I didn't see a web service for them. That would leave screen scrapes of "guessed" web pages based on the series title for automated match up. But, that's the best site I've found for accurate and up to date information

I'll investigated further.


----------



## bicker

This is how I do it: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/update-scanner/. It is basically the only thing I use Firefox for. I boot it up ever week or two, and let it scan all the series I care about for changes. I have about 50-60 in there.


----------



## ShoutingMan

Trying out KMTTG for the first time. Latest version downloaded and installed. Tweaked only a few preferences, the output folders, the faster transport stream option, and the default output filename setup. The download failed.

I've got cTivo and pyTivo installed and both are working. (I'm running a cTivo download right now to make I didn't break everything by installing KMTTG and Archivo.)

I also tried Archivo just before KMTTG and it failed too. I don't know if that's related.

edit:
Finding the KMTTG website, there's a suggestion to try the URL KMTTG generates
http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/discussion/general/thread/24e3999a/

Going to http://10.0.1.12/download/Tanked.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=106204&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
That downloads a .tivo file from Safari (which runs pretty fast)

Here's the KMTTG log output
>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Living Room' /Volumes/MacTiVo/Tanked - The Hoff Gets a Tank (11_26_2015)Tanked S05E06.TiVo ...
http://10.0.1.12:80/download/Tanked.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=106204&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
http IO exception for: http://10.0.1.12:80/download/Tanked.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=106204&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://10.0.1.12:80/download/Tanked.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=106204&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
Saved 1 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat
Download failed to file: /Volumes/MacTiVo/Tanked - The Hoff Gets a Tank (11_26_2015)Tanked S05E06.TiVo
Tanked - The Hoff Gets a Tank (11_26_2015)Tanked S05E06.TiVo: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 10 seconds.
Saved 2 queued jobs to file: jobData.dat


----------



## moyekj

TiVo web server is very sensitive and you can't download more than 1 show at a time. So running ctivo at same time will cause failure. If you keep getting the 503 error with no downloads happening already then you have to reboot the TiVo.


----------



## ShoutingMan

Thanks. I wasn't actually running ctivo or archivo when I was testing kmttg. I'll reboot the Roamio and try again.


----------



## elprice7345

kmttg crashes when I try to add files in the Files tab in a directory with too many files. I get the attached error.

I Select the Files tab --> click Add... --> select a directory with too many files and kmttg crashes.

I'm not sure what "too many" files is, but kmttg didn't crash when I accessed a directory with 139 files, but did crash when accessing a directory with 435 files. 

I'm running Win7 x64, kmttg 2.0v, and Java V8 Update 66 (build 1.8.0_66-b18)

The Windows event text follows:
Faulting application name: javaw.exe, version: 8.0.660.18, time stamp: 0x5640f141
Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7601.19045, time stamp: 0x56258e62
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x0003d968
Faulting process id: 0x1e5c
Faulting application start time: 0x01d12cb3e37927f8
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_66\bin\javaw.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
Report Id: 335ad092-98a8-11e5-8d4f-54271ef3c970


----------



## moyekj

The browser is a Windows utility, so I have no control over it. For me I just tried right now in Windows 10 a folder with 1000+ files and using all files filter (*) and it displayed all files fine for me. (Java 8, update 65).


----------



## jmbach

Exception code 5 is a file access violation which usually means the program cannot or is not allowed to access the file in question.


----------



## singemfrc

Well it finally happened. Here in Northern California I finally got my first Mpeg4 recording on Comcast (Travel Channel). Switching to TS download and tivolibre decode I had no problem extracting and decoding the show, with the only difference being a .ts file instead of the mpeg2 mpg. Both my pc and android players seem to like the new ts format just fine, only slight annoyance is that VideoReDo doesn't scroll through the file as fluidly as it did with mpeg2s, I'm guessing due to the more compressed nature of the file.

I'm unsure whether I should just start doing everything in ts or keep changing my settings back and forth and only do the mpeg4 ts when I come across the need.

Anyone else have experience with new mpeg4s and have any advice (on downloading, encoding/transcoding) to make things smoother?


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> The browser is a Windows utility, so I have no control over it. For me I just tried right now in Windows 10 a folder with 1000+ files and using all files filter (*) and it displayed all files fine for me. (Java 8, update 65).


After more testing, I've found this to be an issue with my specific machine/configuration. Sorry for the trouble. 

I found a couple of other apps with Windows "Add files" functionality that have the same problem on the machine in question, but don't have the same issue on a nearly identical machine. "Open files" functionality doesn't seem to be impacted, only "Add files".

I've opened a thread on the Windows 7 Forum since it isn't a kmttg issue:
http://www.sevenforums.com/software/386941-applications-crash-when-adding-files-exception-code-0xc0000005.html#post3185027


----------



## scrawshaw

Downloaded the latest zip file just now and extracted it into a folder that I (admin) can edit. When I double click on the jar file, I get into this loop with IE where I can save or open, but the installation never completes.


----------



## mattack

I don't use Windows, but it seems to me like somehow jar files aren't properly associated with your Java installation. In other words, it seems like jar files are causing IE to launch, rather than the Java interpreter.

Do other Java programs work for you?


----------



## scrawshaw

That makes some sense. I doubt I have any other Java programs on this brand new laptop as I had to install Java before I tried to install KMTTG.


----------



## moyekj

scrawshaw said:


> Downloaded the latest zip file just now and extracted it into a folder that I (admin) can edit. When I double click on the jar file, I get into this loop with IE where I can save or open, but the installation never completes.


1st, read this:
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/windows_installation/
If still no luck then from a "cmd" window cd into the folder you installed kmttg and run following command:
java -jar kmttg.jar
Then you will be able to see any error messages.


----------



## reneg

jmbach said:


> Exception code 5 is a file access violation which usually means the program cannot or is not allowed to access the file in question.


Yes, I'd run chkdsk /r on the disk where the files were added from. I'd also reboot in case there were open files in that directory interfering with the file enumeration.


----------



## cwb3106

scrawshaw said:


> Downloaded the latest zip file just now and extracted it into a folder that I (admin) can edit. When I double click on the jar file, I get into this loop with IE where I can save or open, but the installation never completes.


As mattack noted, it looks like JAR files are associated with IE instead of Java. You might be able to correct this by *right* clicking on kmttg.jar and selecting "Open With". That will open a dialog box with the option to "Choose the program you want to use to open the file".

If the icon for _Java Platform SE binary_ is listed, click (once) on it, check the "Always use the selected program..." checkbox (below the list of programs), then click OK.

If Java isn't listed, you'll have to browse for java.exe. It will probably be in a directory like: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_45\bin (the jre... folder might have a different version number). If you don't have java.exe, then Java isn't installed and you'll need to go to java.com and download/install it.

You could also try uninstalling, the reinstalling Java. That should reset the file associations.


----------



## ShoutingMan

moyekj said:


> TiVo web server is very sensitive and you can't download more than 1 show at a time. So running ctivo at same time will cause failure. If you keep getting the 503 error with no downloads happening already then you have to reboot the TiVo.


I haven't tried again to download a show. But I did re-run KMTTG and was able to download my OnePass list, which is helpful.


----------



## toddk63

Executive Summary: I am looking for a way with Auto Transfer to set up a transfer profile that decrypts and encodes only HD programs. Another profile for SD programs will only decrypt to "native" .mpg with no encoding. This could based on a bitrate filter or something

Background info (optional read):
I am using my TiVo HD (series 3) for OTA capture and archiving running kmttg on an Ubuntu desktop "server". I am currently set up to decrypt and encode everything with ffmpeg medium quality. This works OK for everything except one program series (BBQ with Franklin). The SD versions of this program encode poorly (interlacing effects on fast motion). The HD versions of this program encode OK, however. I really only need to encode the HD because the native .mpg file size is too large. The native .mpg file size for SD is only slightly larger than the encoded .mp4 and the native .mpg is a little better than the .mp4 so I'm OK with bypassing encoding on these.

I tried to use handbrakeCLI to see if it was any better than ffmpeg (on BBQ with Franklin) but was getting encoding failed errors (exit code: 0) and Invalid Audio Codec errors. I tried files other than BBQ with Franklin; same error. Doing a little compuserving, it looks like the more recent versions of handbrake don't play well with kmttg. There are some homemade encoding profiles floating around, but all this seems like a lot of faffing about only to find out that it doesn't fix my problem on BBQ with Franklin videos. Seems a lot easier just to only encode the larger bitrate videos.

Thanks,

Todd K.


----------



## moyekj

toddk63, you can setup an auto transfers entry specifically for "BBQ with Franklin" that does not have "encode" task enabled.


----------



## toddk63

moyekj said:


> toddk63, you can setup an auto transfers entry specifically for "BBQ with Franklin" that does not have "encode" task enabled.


Thanks, but not quite what I was looking for. I want to encode only HD programs. Not encoding all of BBQ w/ Franklin would leave me with some HD sized programs.

I do appreciate your reply. Thanks again


----------



## moyekj

toddk63 said:


> Thanks, but not quite what I was looking for. I want to encode only HD programs. Not encoding all of BBQ w/ Franklin would leave me with some HD sized programs.
> 
> I do appreciate your reply. Thanks again


 You can use "channel filter" field in auto transfers setup to restrict an auto match to a particular channel. So you would have 1 auto entry restricted to HD channel and appropriate encoding profile, and then another restricted to SD channel with "encoding" disabled.


----------



## toddk63

toddk63 said:


> I tried to use handbrakeCLI to see if it was any better than ffmpeg (on BBQ with Franklin) but was getting encoding failed errors (exit code: 0) and Invalid Audio Codec errors. I tried files other than BBQ with Franklin; same error. Doing a little compuserving, it looks like the more recent versions of handbrake don't play well with kmttg (in Ubuntu).


I tried an older version of HandbrakeCLI for Ubuntu (0.9.5) and it did work.

https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/ubuntu/handbrake-releases/+packages

It also solved the interlacing/comb effects for "BBQ w Franklin". Bonus: the resulting .mp4 file size is only 2/3 that of the ffmpeg encode with similar quality and encoding time.

So I am back to encoding everything with handbrake (hb_tivo_hd_crf).

Thanks,

Todd K.


----------



## moyekj

v2.1a version released. Consult release_notes for details.


----------



## krkaufman

moyekj said:


> v2.1a version released. Consult release_notes for details.


Thanks!

Curious... should the 'curl' folder have been removed as part of the 2.1a KMTTG update via the Help menu?

(Or might it have been restored by my downloading the 2.1a TOOLS update *after* running the main 2.1a KMTTG update?)


----------



## moyekj

The tool installation simply writes over existing files and folders, so a curl folder from a previous tool installation will persist, but you can safely remove it as it's no longer used.


----------



## ALbino

A quick question about transferring Season Passes. I got a new Roamio Pro and wanted to transfer my Season Passes from my Premiere XL4. In the Remote -> Season Passes tab I Saved the .sp file from the XL4 then switched to the Roamio Pro and Loaded the same .sp file. All of the seasons passes now says Loaded: in front of them, but when I click Save again to save the changes I get the error: "Cannot save loaded Season Passes".

I feel like I'm missing something obvious, but I'm not sure what that is. Any ideas?

KMTTG v2.1a
Windows 7 Pro


----------



## ThAbtO

Try refreshing the SP list.


----------



## ALbino

ThAbtO said:


> Try refreshing the SP list.


When I do that it just shows up as blank. If I create a new fake season pass for a random show on the Roamio, then go through the process of Loading, Saving, Refreshing, it just shows the one fake season pass still.


----------



## moyekj

ALbino said:


> A quick question about transferring Season Passes. I got a new Roamio Pro and wanted to transfer my Season Passes from my Premiere XL4. In the Remote -> Season Passes tab I Saved the .sp file from the XL4 then switched to the Roamio Pro and Loaded the same .sp file. All of the seasons passes now says Loaded: in front of them, but when I click Save again to save the changes I get the error: "Cannot save loaded Season Passes".
> 
> I feel like I'm missing something obvious, but I'm not sure what that is. Any ideas?
> 
> KMTTG v2.1a
> Windows 7 Pro


Procedure is:
Choose your destination TiVo in pulldown.
Load the .sp file from a previous save (so you see the Loaded entries).
Then select 1 or more entries in the table you want to copy (ctrl-a for all) and then click on Copy button.


----------



## ALbino

moyekj said:


> Procedure is:
> Choose your destination TiVo in pulldown.
> Load the .sp file from a previous save (so you see the Loaded entries).
> Then select 1 or more entries in the table you want to copy (ctrl-a for all) and then click on Copy button.


Yep, that worked perfectly. I looked through the Wiki, but didn't see that workflow outlined anywhere. Thanks for the help, I appreciate it!


----------



## moyekj

ALbino said:


> Yep, that worked perfectly. I looked through the Wiki, but didn't see that workflow outlined anywhere. Thanks for the help, I appreciate it!


 It is documented. See:
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/remote_season_passes/
(Specifically the text for Copy button)
Also, the tooltips for the buttons.


----------



## ALbino

moyekj said:


> It is documented. See:
> https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/remote_season_passes/
> (Specifically the text for Copy button)
> Also, the tooltips for the buttons.


Ah, you're right! Thanks for the link, and for the help


----------



## lew

Excuse my ignorance, other then differences in browser support, what are the advantages of webm vs hls?

Tivo stream doesn't seem to be as reliable as some of us would like. Would it take an excessive amount of effort (defined as more time then the author thinks is worth) to add an option to download from the cached directory? HLS streams can be downloaded using ffmpeg. Initiating the download from the server interface would probably be easier then installing ffmpeg, and initiating the commands, on a mobile device.


----------



## moyekj

lew said:


> Excuse my ignorance, other then differences in browser support, what are the advantages of webm vs hls?
> 
> Tivo stream doesn't seem to be as reliable as some of us would like. Would it take an excessive amount of effort (defined as more time then the author thinks is worth) to add an option to download from the cached directory? HLS streams can be downloaded using ffmpeg. Initiating the download from the server interface would probably be easier then installing ffmpeg, and initiating the commands, on a mobile device.


 For most browsers you can "Save As" most links. For example, with Firefox you can right click on the "Play" link and choose "Save Link As..." to save it to your local machine. If you want to do that instead of streaming it then you should choose "webm" format since it's a single file vs "hls" is a reference to many files and hence not practical/possible to download.


----------



## ACraigL

Hi,
I'm finding that a specific channel (FoxHD) is not playing nicely when QSFix is applied. However, it does help with audio sync for mostly everything else. I know I can restrict auto-transfers to a specific channel to avoid the FOX issue, but is there a way tell my other rule "everything but FOX"?

EDIT:
Additional Question: In trying to work through this, it does not seem to allow .* on more than one rule (duplicate detected error). Ideally, I'm looking for:

.* [with QSFix] (exclude foxhd)
.* [without QSFix] (only foxhd)

Does that make sense?


----------



## lew

moyekj said:


> For most browsers you can "Save As" most links. For example, with Firefox you can right click on the "Play" link and choose "Save Link As..." to save it to your local machine. If you want to do that instead of streaming it then you should choose "webm" format since it's a single file vs "hls" is a reference to many files and hence not practical/possible to download.


FYI.

I don't know how to right click on a phone (or tablet for that matter). I couldn't figure out how to download on firefox. Clicking on play, using the Dolphin Browser (for android) gave me the option to play or download.

Pasting the link (cached webm) into the download address bar in VLC for ios gave me the option of downloading the video file to my iPad.

ffmpeg -i -c:v copy -o allowed me to copy (download) a cached hls video.

Tivoapp, at least out of network, doesn't seem to work that great.


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj-

I have what I hope to be a small feature request. On the FILES tab, would it be possible to have kmttg to accept drag and drop files from explorer? IE select files in explorer and drag them to the files list where kmttg adds them to the list. Would save me a bunch of time not navigating through a long directory structure for each file.

Thanks.


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj-

I have what I hope to be a small feature request. On the FILES tab, would it be possible to have kmttg to accept drag and drop files from explorer? IE select files in explorer and drag them to the files list where kmttg adds them to the list. Would save me a bunch of time not navigating through a long directory structure for each file.

Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> moyekj-
> 
> I have what I hope to be a small feature request. On the FILES tab, would it be possible to have kmttg to accept drag and drop files from explorer? IE select files in explorer and drag them to the files list where kmttg adds them to the list. Would save me a bunch of time not navigating through a long directory structure for each file.
> 
> Thanks.


OK, wasn't exactly trivial to figure out but looks like I've got drag and drop into FILES table working for next release (at least for Windows).


----------



## ALbino

This seems unlikely, but I thought I'd ask...

I now have two TiVos on my network: a Premiere and a Roamio. When I'm watching TV with the Roamio I can go to My Shows -> Devices -> Premiere XL4 and play the programs that are on my Premiere -- effectively streaming them to my Roamio. I'm just wondering if there's a way to play/stream a show from my Premiere to my Roamio using the KMTTG interface instead of having to navigate through the TiVo menus.

I'd just transfer the shows to the Roamio, but they're all copy protected and I can't.


----------



## moyekj

No, not possible AFAIK. I don't think anyone has been able to reverse engineer MRS.


----------



## ALbino

That's what I figured! Thanks for the quick response


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> OK, wasn't exactly trivial to figure out but looks like I've got drag and drop into FILES table working for next release (at least for Windows).


Woohoo. Thanks! and Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## krkaufman

moyekj said:


> OK, wasn't exactly trivial to figure out but looks like I've got drag and drop into FILES table working for next release (at least for Windows).


Holy cow. Impressive.


----------



## jcthorne

krkaufman said:


> Holy cow. Impressive.


Yes, moyekj is an impressive and responsive programmer.

I just wish I could get him interested in picking up the gauntlet to take on the Tivo plugin for Plex. With his knowledge of the protocols conversing with a tivo, he could have that plug in doing amazing things to stream tivo content far better than a tivo does and to just about any device that has a Plex client.


----------



## moyekj

Not too fond of Plex really. Plus with recent software update to series 5 units now when I recently tried playing HD videos via Plex I get all kinds of stuttering that I wasn't seeing before. Same videos played with streambaby on same Roamio Pro work fine. I've seen lots of posts about issues finding Plex server that are affecting some, but I have Plex remote access turned off on server and my Roamio Pro still finds Plex without a problem. So not sure what that's about either. I find Plex very cumbersome to navigate. Recently i did find that creating a "home videos" share in Plex makes it easier to just have a bunch of files that don't need to follow a specific file naming convention, but still when viewing on Plex there doesn't seem to be a way to see the full file name (including extension), so pointing Plex at my repository of random test videos isn't very friendly since I have a bunch of videos with same file name except different extension and video format, and trying to distinguish between them in Plex client is very difficult.


----------



## jcthorne

Can't argue with its downfalls. And I know you don;t care for it. Many tech oriented folks and programmers don't. But for us (read including spousal unit) it has been reliable and user friendly. We can access it from tablets, phones, at friends homes and our vacation home. It runs on so many devices its almost always an option. And on Plex its UI is every bit as fast as the My Shows user interface. I will admit to drinking the kool aide and renaming all of my videos to the Plex standard but it was able to pull the metadata already stored in all my mp4 files. I used metagenerator to do the naming. I also set up my naming convention in kmttg to match. Weekly updates are simple as it auto scans for new files.

What the wife sees is a nice UI and for the most part it just works. There are some bugs with the last tivo update that I really hope Tivo gets fixed soon. Tivo has made it clear this is their home media future and the integration is headed deeper.


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj, any ideas on how to configure something like this?



ACraigL said:


> Hi,
> I'm finding that a specific channel (FoxHD) is not playing nicely when QSFix is applied. However, it does help with audio sync for mostly everything else. I know I can restrict auto-transfers to a specific channel to avoid the FOX issue, but is there a way tell my other rule "everything but FOX"?
> 
> EDIT:
> Additional Question: In trying to work through this, it does not seem to allow .* on more than one rule (duplicate detected error). Ideally, I'm looking for:
> 
> .* [with QSFix] (exclude foxhd)
> .* [without QSFix] (only foxhd)
> 
> Does that make sense?


----------



## moyekj

ACraigL said:


> Hi,
> I'm finding that a specific channel (FoxHD) is not playing nicely when QSFix is applied. However, it does help with audio sync for mostly everything else. I know I can restrict auto-transfers to a specific channel to avoid the FOX issue, but is there a way tell my other rule "everything but FOX"?
> 
> EDIT:
> Additional Question: In trying to work through this, it does not seem to allow .* on more than one rule (duplicate detected error). Ideally, I'm looking for:
> 
> .* [with QSFix] (exclude foxhd)
> .* [without QSFix] (only foxhd)
> 
> Does that make sense?


Haven't actually tried it, but I think following strategy may work:
Put individual FoxHD auto transfers (for each title you are recording from that channel) filtered to that channel only 1st.
Put the .* auto transfer last *after *all the FoxHD ones
(You may need to edit the auto.ini file manually after entering in the GUI to change the order, since there's no way to change entry order via the GUI).


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj said:


> Haven't actually tried it, but I think following strategy may work:
> Put individual FoxHD auto transfers (for each title you are recording from that channel) filtered to that channel only 1st.
> Put the .* auto transfer last *after *all the FoxHD ones
> (You may need to edit the auto.ini file manually after entering in the GUI to change the order, since there's no way to change entry order via the GUI).


Oh, I see. Since they get processed first, it won't carry over the second rule. Thanks, I'll give that a shot. I was hoping to grab all of fox, but this will work. I'll let you know!


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> Can't argue with its downfalls. And I know you don;t care for it. Many tech oriented folks and programmers don't. But for us (read including spousal unit) it has been reliable and user friendly. We can access it from tablets, phones, at friends homes and our vacation home. It runs on so many devices its almost always an option. And on Plex its UI is every bit as fast as the My Shows user interface. I will admit to drinking the kool aide and renaming all of my videos to the Plex standard but it was able to pull the metadata already stored in all my mp4 files. I used metagenerator to do the naming. I also set up my naming convention in kmttg to match. Weekly updates are simple as it auto scans for new files.
> 
> What the wife sees is a nice UI and for the most part it just works. There are some bugs with the last tivo update that I really hope Tivo gets fixed soon. Tivo has made it clear this is their home media future and the integration is headed deeper.


Playing around tonight with TiVo Plex client under Settings--Video I changed Max H.264 Level to 4.1 and enabled "Allow Direct Play" and "Allow Direct Stream" and I was able to direct play a 1080p H.261 4.1 video with 6 channel AC3 audio. No CPU activity for transcoding and I confirmed on the Plex server itself it was direct playing the video. Stuttering went away and play was very smooth. I think this is the 1st time I've been able to direct play this kind of video on my Roamio Pro with Plex client, so now I'm a little more impressed. I thought there used to be a 720p Plex client limit for series 5 didn't there?


----------



## krkaufman

moyekj said:


> I thought there used to be a 720p Plex client limit for series 5 didn't there?


That was my understanding, yes, based on myriad complaints and specific references to PLEX developers saying there was a limitation. See the following comment from a PLEX support page...

*TiVo*
Series 4 and Series 5 (TiVo Premiere, Roamio, Mini, etc.)

Considerations:
These TiVo models currently only support video playback up to 4 Mbps, 720p quality. Content with higher bitrates or resolution will be automatically transcoded to be compatible.

(link)​
p.s. But don't get your hopes up when you read the following, from the same page...
Does Plex support 4K?
When possible. We currently support 4K on the TiVo Roamio & Bolt (Series 6) devices as well as VIZIO televisions.​


----------



## moyekj

I started a new thread for the Plex on series 5 since topic doesn't belong in this thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535291


----------



## mregisterga

After years of trouble-free use of kmttg (for which I am unendingly grateful), it seems I cannot successfully download a recording from my Premiere. Download times are very slow. Download finally ends at random points, with no err msg (kmttg appears to believe download completed successfully).

Topology:
MacBook 12" (2015) ( Mac OS X 10.11.2)
Arris Xfinity Router
Apple Airport Extreme ac
TiVo Premiere, connected via Ethernet

Things I have tried:
Restarting everything (including routers and switches)
Deleting and reinstalling fresh copy of kmttg
Connecting MacBook via Ethernet instead of 802.11ac WiFi
Running cTivo (similar error)
Resume Download functionality in kmttg

I'm out of ideas at this point and am seeking suggestions on why to try next.

Thanks very much.


----------



## moyekj

Sounds like issue is the Premiere - perhaps a hard drive going bad? You may want to try putting all tuners on channels you don't receive to minimize disk activity, then try a download again to see if it's of any help. Short of that a more drastic measure is replacing the hard drive.

Other possibility is anti-virus or firewall related issue - disable those temporarily for testing purposes if you have them enabled.


----------



## mattack

I turned on rpc delete. It doesn't delete the item from the list of shows when it rpc deletes, like it does when you select an item and hit delete.

I wish it would remove the item with the rpc delete too.


----------



## ThAbtO

It looks like I have reached an impasse on 1.1q. I have

1020 SHOWS, 2747 GB USED, 935 GB FREE

and while trying to recover shows, I now get "rpc Read error - Read timed out"

along with an occasional ...


Code:


Failed to recover recording: 'Bewitched'
RPC error response:
{
   "code": "internalError",
   "debug": "The request did not result in updating the recording.",
   "text": "Nothing to do.",
   "type": "error"
}

Plus the show still remained on the Deleted list.

I was recovering shows to see how full this 4TB drive got When KMTTG suddenly stopped recovering.


----------



## mregisterga

moyekj said:


> Sounds like issue is the Premiere - perhaps a hard drive going bad? You may want to try putting all tuners on channels you don't receive to minimize disk activity, then try a download again to see if it's of any help. Short of that a more drastic measure is replacing the hard drive.
> 
> Other possibility is anti-virus or firewall related issue - disable those temporarily for testing purposes if you have them enabled.


Thanks. HDD getting flaky is a possibility I hadn't considered. Potentially explains other strange behavior I've been seeing.

Will try the test with minimal HDD activity to see if it improves.

Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> I wish it would remove the item with the rpc delete too.


 This enhancement is now added to next release.


----------



## reneg

Not sure if this is a bug or feature request. In release v1p0t, an enhancement was added to highlight processed shows when history file option is enabled to apply to Remote ToDo tables as well as NPL tables.

For the NPL list, this functionality works on my Tivo HD, Premiere, & Roamio. For the Todo list, this functionality is only working on the Premiere & Roamio. It not working for the Todo list for the Tivo HD. Could kmttg support highlighting ToDo list items that are in the history file for the series 3 Tivos?

If looks from the Display Data [j] command, that the Tivo HD could be matched to an id from the history file. Example Display Data [j] from the Todo List of the Tivo HD:


Code:


ToDo: Game of Thrones - Winter Is Coming

Sat 12/26/15 11:00 AM on 461=HBO2HD, Duration = 69 mins, season 1 episode 1, originalAirdate: 2011-04-17

A Night's Watch deserter is tracked down; Lord Eddard "Ned" Stark learns that his mentor has died; Viserys Targaryen plots to win back the throne; Robert arrives at Winterfell with his family; Ned prepares to leave for King's Landing.

{
   "episodic": true,
   "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP013898090001",
   "episodeNum": [1],
   "channel": {
      "logoIndex": 66462,
      "isEntitled": true,
      "sourceType": "cable",
      "channelNumber": "461",
      "partnerStationId": "epgProvider:st.59368",
      "levelOfDetail": "medium",
      "type": "channel",
      "callSign": "HBO2HD",
      "stationId": "tivo:st.122716708"
   },
   "contentId": "tivo:ct.178044035",
   "description": "A Night's Watch deserter is tracked down; Lord Eddard \"Ned\" Stark learns that his mentor has died; Viserys Targaryen plots to win back the throne; Robert arrives at Winterfell with his family; Ned prepares to leave for King's Landing.",
   "levelOfDetail": "medium",
   "mimeType": "video/mpg2",
   "title": "Game of Thrones",
   "type": "recording",
   "hdtv": true,
   "duration": 3900,
   "remindUser": false,
   "isEpisode": true,
   "originalAirdate": "2011-04-17",
   "startTime": "2015-12-26 17:00:00",
   "bodyId": "tsn:652xxxxxxxxxxxxx",
   "deletionPolicy": "whenSpaceNeeded",
   "state": "scheduled",
   "subscriptionIdentifier": [{
      "subscriptionType": "wishList",
      "levelOfDetail": "medium",
      "subscriptionId": "tivo:sb.2089",
      "type": "subscriptionIdentifier"
   }],
   "collectionId": "tivo:cl.178045214",
   "contentType": "video",
   "requestedEndPadding": 240,
   "requestedStartPadding": 0,
   "seasonNumber": 1,
   "subtitle": "Winter Is Coming",
   "expectedDeletion": "2015-12-28 17:00:00",
   "recordingId": "tivo:rc.2002129",
   "noGiftCardPurchase": false,
   "partnerCollectionId": "epgProvider:cl.SH01389809"
}


----------



## ThAbtO

v1p0t is a bit of an old version. Have you tried to update to a more recent version?

I am using v.1.1q.

Edit: It looks like TODO List is not highlighting for my S3 either. (The same show highlights on Roamio.) I even have my Tivo creds set.


----------



## reneg

ThAbtO said:


> v1p0t is a bit of an old version. Have you tried to update to a more recent version?
> 
> I am using v.1.1q.
> 
> Edit: It looks like TODO List is not highlighting for my S3 either. (The same show highlights on Roamio.) I even have my Tivo creds set.


I'm running v2.1a

Looks like it's not a bug, but a feature request. Tivo HD is not using partnerCollectionId the same as Series 4 & 5. The programId on the Tivo HD is embedded in the partnerContentId. Kmttg is matching the partnerCollectionId for highlighting.


----------



## moyekj

I don't have series 3 to be able to do any kind of checking, so short of concise instructions not much I can do.


----------



## wuzznuubi

reneg said:


> Not sure if this is a bug or feature request. In release v1p0t, an enhancement was added to highlight processed shows when history file option is enabled to apply to Remote ToDo tables as well as NPL tables.
> 
> For the NPL list, this functionality works on my Tivo HD, Premiere, & Roamio. For the Todo list, this functionality is only working on the Premiere & Roamio. It not working for the Todo list for the Tivo HD. Could kmttg support highlighting ToDo list items that are in the history file for the series 3 Tivos?
> 
> If looks from the Display Data [j] command, that the Tivo HD could be matched to an id from the history file. Example Display Data [j] from the Todo List of the Tivo HD:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ToDo: Game of Thrones - Winter Is Coming
> 
> Sat 12/26/15 11:00 AM on 461=HBO2HD, Duration = 69 mins, season 1 episode 1, originalAirdate: 2011-04-17
> 
> A Night's Watch deserter is tracked down; Lord Eddard "Ned" Stark learns that his mentor has died; Viserys Targaryen plots to win back the throne; Robert arrives at Winterfell with his family; Ned prepares to leave for King's Landing.
> 
> {
> "episodic": true,
> "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP013898090001",
> "episodeNum": [1],
> "channel": {
> "logoIndex": 66462,
> "isEntitled": true,
> "sourceType": "cable",
> "channelNumber": "461",
> "partnerStationId": "epgProvider:st.59368",
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "type": "channel",
> "callSign": "HBO2HD",
> "stationId": "tivo:st.122716708"
> },
> "contentId": "tivo:ct.178044035",
> "description": "A Night's Watch deserter is tracked down; Lord Eddard \"Ned\" Stark learns that his mentor has died; Viserys Targaryen plots to win back the throne; Robert arrives at Winterfell with his family; Ned prepares to leave for King's Landing.",
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "mimeType": "video/mpg2",
> "title": "Game of Thrones",
> "type": "recording",
> "hdtv": true,
> "duration": 3900,
> "remindUser": false,
> "isEpisode": true,
> "originalAirdate": "2011-04-17",
> "startTime": "2015-12-26 17:00:00",
> "bodyId": "tsn:652xxxxxxxxxxxxx",
> "deletionPolicy": "whenSpaceNeeded",
> "state": "scheduled",
> "subscriptionIdentifier": [{
> "subscriptionType": "wishList",
> "levelOfDetail": "medium",
> "subscriptionId": "tivo:sb.2089",
> "type": "subscriptionIdentifier"
> }],
> "collectionId": "tivo:cl.178045214",
> "contentType": "video",
> "requestedEndPadding": 240,
> "requestedStartPadding": 0,
> "seasonNumber": 1,
> "subtitle": "Winter Is Coming",
> "expectedDeletion": "2015-12-28 17:00:00",
> "recordingId": "tivo:rc.2002129",
> "noGiftCardPurchase": false,
> "partnerCollectionId": "epgProvider:cl.SH01389809"
> }


One of the most used features of my kmttg (THANKS moyekj)! to find missing episodes of some series I've recorded and archived off my TiVos.
I no longer have a Series 3 HD (Premiere and Roamio now), but maybe it's related to RPC Calls for Series 3?
My request for this in the TODO list started here on 2014-05-19

P.S. My thought is "collection" is a series and "content" is an episode, but I know there are major diffs between old and new tivos and the break-up seemed to start with the HD vs. SD Menus


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> I don't have series 3 to be able to do any kind of checking, so short of concise instructions not much I can do.


I don't know java, but can sort of read it. In ColorRowFactory in trunk/src/com/TiVo/kmttg/qui/table/todoTable.java, after the following code


Code:


                        if (config.showHistoryInTable == 1 && json.has("partnerCollectionId")) {

                           if (auto.keywordMatchHistoryFast(json.getString("partnerCollectionId"), false))

                              TableUtil.setRowColor(this, config.tableBkgndInHistory);

Example programId (EP013898090001) embedded in partnerContentId from Tivo HD
"partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP013898090001",

For Tivo HD (Series 3), from the partnerContentId field, extract the programId which is the right sub string after the '.' and see if it matches the history file.

Pseudo code:


Code:


If series 3 TiVo and configured to show history and json has "partnerContentId"
  extract programId from partnerContentId - in python - programId = partnerContentId.rsplit('.')[-1]
  if extracted programId is keyword match to history file
    set color of this row to highlighted

I'll be happy to beta test this enhancement.


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> I don't know java, but can sort of read it. In ColorRowFactory in trunk/src/com/TiVo/kmttg/qui/table/todoTable.java, after the following code
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> if (config.showHistoryInTable == 1 && json.has("partnerCollectionId")) {
> 
> if (auto.keywordMatchHistoryFast(json.getString("partnerCollectionId"), false))
> 
> TableUtil.setRowColor(this, config.tableBkgndInHistory);
> 
> Example programId (EP013898090001) embedded in partnerContentId from Tivo HD
> "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP013898090001",
> 
> For Tivo HD (Series 3), from the partnerContentId field, extract the programId which is the right sub string after the '.' and see if it matches the history file.
> 
> Pseudo code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> If series 3 TiVo and configured to show history and json has "partnerContentId"
> extract programId from partnerContentId - in python - programId = partnerContentId.rsplit('.')[-1]
> if extracted programId is keyword match to history file
> set color of this row to highlighted
> 
> I'll be happy to beta test this enhancement.


OK, thanks for the details, try kmttg.jar in this zip file:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEUEVBNDg5RVV3ZFE/view?usp=sharing


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> OK, thanks for the details, try kmttg.jar in this zip file:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEUEVBNDg5RVV3ZFE/view?usp=sharing


You're awesome. That worked great. :up::up:


----------



## moyekj

v2.1b version is now released. Includes drag and drop support for FILES tab by request among other enhancements. Consult release_notes for details.


----------



## jcthorne

WooHoo!

Santa moyekj comes through early!

Thanks!


----------



## jcthorne

WooHoo!

Santa moyekj comes through early!

Thanks!


----------



## hazelnus111

Is it possible for search++ results to include the release year for those with multiple instances? This would be helpful for movie searches. Those that have one instance have the year but those with multiple instances have the number of instances only in parenthesis after the show title.


----------



## moyekj

hazelnus111 said:


> Is it possible for search++ results to include the release year for those with multiple instances? This would be helpful for movie searches. Those that have one instance have the year but those with multiple instances have the number of instances only in parenthesis after the show title.


 Press "t" to expand all folders. (Press "t" again to fold them all up again).


----------



## toddk63

I ran an Auto Transfer to decrypt to .mpg, encode to .mkv, then delete the .mpg

Problem is I aborted the auto transfer and it orphaned a lot of the .mpg's before decoding them.

Is there a way to find the .mpg's, encode them in the correct folder, then delete the .mpg?

Thanks,

Todd K.


----------



## moyekj

toddk63 said:


> I ran an Auto Transfer to decrypt to .mpg, encode to .mkv, then delete the .mpg
> 
> Problem is I aborted the auto transfer and it orphaned a lot of the .mpg's before decoding them.
> 
> Is there a way to find the .mpg's, encode them in the correct folder, then delete the .mpg?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Todd K.


Probably easiest thing to do is manually add each .mpg to FILES tab (you can now drag and drop them into FILES table) and then highlight all in table and press Start with "encode" task enabled with appropriate encoding profile selected.


----------



## mattack

I downloaded 2.1b. You're now accidentally removing the entire FOLDER from the list of shows when rpc delete is turned on.. But only the specific episode that successfully downloaded is deleted from the Tivo. (So I can just refresh the list and get the list back.)

I've only tried it once so far, so _maybe_ it's related to the weird case of "At Midnight" vs "At Midnight with Chris Hardwick" (But I don't think so, since I think as far as the Tivo is concerned those are entirely different shows since we had to get new OnePasses).

In other words, yes I'm downloading/deleting over year old episodes.


----------



## mattack

I downloaded 2.1b. You're now accidentally removing the entire FOLDER from the list of shows when rpc delete is turned on.. But only the specific episode that successfully downloaded is deleted from the Tivo. (So I can just refresh the list and get the list back.)

I've only tried it once so far, so _maybe_ it's related to the weird case of "At Midnight" vs "At Midnight with Chris Hardwick" (But I don't think so, since I think as far as the Tivo is concerned those are entirely different shows since we had to get new OnePasses).

In other words, yes I'm downloading/deleting over year old episodes.

Just to be absolutely clear: I have rpc delete turned on, I downloaded episode 220 of "At Midnight", and when it finished, the entire "At Midnight" folder was gone from the kmttg list. (But only that specific episode was deleted on the Tivo.)


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> I downloaded 2.1b. You're now accidentally removing the entire FOLDER from the list of shows when rpc delete is turned on.. But only the specific episode that successfully downloaded is deleted from the Tivo. (So I can just refresh the list and get the list back.)
> 
> I've only tried it once so far, so _maybe_ it's related to the weird case of "At Midnight" vs "At Midnight with Chris Hardwick" (But I don't think so, since I think as far as the Tivo is concerned those are entirely different shows since we had to get new OnePasses).
> 
> In other words, yes I'm downloading/deleting over year old episodes.
> 
> Just to be absolutely clear: I have rpc delete turned on, I downloaded episode 220 of "At Midnight", and when it finished, the entire "At Midnight" folder was gone from the kmttg list. (But only that specific episode was deleted on the Tivo.)


I found an issue in the code - I don't use rpc delete myself and didn't test an rpc delete for a show inside a folder. I think kmttg.jar in this zip file should fix the issue if you want to test:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdESWQtVnBZek9Ka2M/view?usp=sharing


----------



## sneekin

Help, please. Not sure if this is where I would post an issue. I've been running KMTTG for several years, and only had minimal problems, that were always fixed after .ini files were overlayed with pre-update copies.

Two weeks ago, I updated my season pass list on my TIVO Series 3 HD to only record in HD. I was testing out auto transfers, etc, and found an article that showed how I can place my final files out on my media server (eliminating all intervention my my part). I was one version back from 2.1b. I rebooted my TIVO, my PC, and checked for KMTTG updates. I installed the update, and manually pulled up a short tv show, and ran it. The 30 minute show was less than 10 minutes, and had no content, just opening, all commercials. Same applied for any series I've tried. During these last two weeks, I've 
1) Kept the original setup of KMTTG that worked prior to upgrade
2) Went back to versions over a year old (didn't work)
3) Tried the comskip substitute (failed miserably)
4) tried installing it on a primary drive, backup drive, and external drives (epic fails)
5) Reinstalled TIvo's Tivo to go utility. Under at least my version of Windows 10, it runs, but refuses to actually copy files from the tivo to my drive.

Processor:
3.30 gigahertz AMD FX-8300 Eight-Core
384 kilobyte primary memory cache
8192 kilobyte secondary memory cache
8192 kilobyte tertiary memory cache
64-bit ready
Multi-core (4 total)
Hyper-threaded (8 total)

200 Megaherz bus
12GB Memory
5TB internal storage
15TB exteral storage

Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.10240]
(c) 2015 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Mathew>java -ver
Unrecognized option: -ver
Error: Could not create the Java Virtual Machine.
Error: A fatal exception has occurred. Program will exit.

java -version
java version "1.8.0_60"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_60-b27)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.60-b23, mixed mode)


----------



## reneg

I have another feature request to consider. 

On the NPL list, there is a pop-up on a right click action to "Add to History File" for the currently selected row. Would you consider adding that functionality to the remote tab; Todo, Search, and Guide if possible for series 4+. 

My use case for this feature is narrow and I understand if you don't want to add it. I have a Tivo HD that is pretty much headless. I have auto-transfers on this Tivo set to transfer everything it records. Since the Tivo HD does not support rpc, if I don't get around to manually pruning the todo list, it records and transfers shows that I wind up deleting after they are transferred. Without remote delete possible for the Tivo HD, the next best thing would be to prohibit the file transfer. I do this to some extent manually editing the auto.history file. I would perform this task on a Roamio which supports the remote tab. Seems like it could work because the history file is global across Tivos.

Thanks


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> I found an issue in the code - I don't use rpc delete myself and didn't test an rpc delete for a show inside a folder. I think kmttg.jar in this zip file should fix the issue if you want to test:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdESWQtVnBZek9Ka2M/view?usp=sharing


OK, it worked. Somehow I ended up at first rerunning the old one at first even though I got my OS warning about running a newly downloaded program.

This still happens though:
Also, I forgot to mention this before.. sometimes I'm seeing an 's' in the first column. once in a while an s *AND* a % (e.g. "s 28%"), but more often just the show status icon, then s.


----------



## ThAbtO

sneekin said:


> I updated my season pass list on my TIVO Series 3 HD to only record in HD.


Not every show in HD will be marked as HD, even though they are HD. Your best bet is to reduce the channels list by removing the duplicate SD channels instead.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> This still happens though:
> Also, I forgot to mention this before.. sometimes I'm seeing an 's' in the first column. once in a while an s *AND* a % (e.g. "s 28%"), but more often just the show status icon, then s.


 That's a new feature. The 's' is to indicate the program is SkipMode enabled on the TiVo.


----------



## sneekin

My list is comprised now of my basic cable line up, and nothing is being autotransferred. Even a small, SD (ie, Judge Judy), which is 30 minutes long, will either remove all video, leaving just commercials, or, if I uncheck the ad detect and ad skip boxes, I end up with a 30 minute file. I just did a clean install of KMTTG, same thing happens, just using it with the defaults set by the developers, and entering the MAK, and Folder paths. Any suggestions on getting the COMSKIP to function properly?

Also, is this the proper place to report problems? For now, I'm using KMTTG to offload .TIVO files and also convert them to .MPG files, and archiving to a backup disk, until either the issue with KMTTG is resolved, or until a commercial skipping/deleting program is identified and able to work. The other one identified in the KMTTG documentation does not edit, it simply throws an error saying it doesn't have permissions - no matter where I put files, and no matter what user. I've even used c:\temp with everyone having full control, but it still doesn't work.


----------



## moyekj

sneekin said:


> I installed the update, and manually pulled up a short tv show, and ran it. The 30 minute show was less than 10 minutes, and had no content, just opening, all commercials.





sneekin said:


> My list is comprised now of my basic cable line up, and nothing is being autotransferred. Even a small, SD (ie, Judge Judy), which is 30 minutes long, will either remove all video, leaving just commercials, or, if I uncheck the ad detect and ad skip boxes, I end up with a 30 minute file. I just did a clean install of KMTTG, same thing happens, just using it with the defaults set by the developers, and entering the MAK, and Folder paths. Any suggestions on getting the COMSKIP to function properly?
> 
> Also, is this the proper place to report problems? For now, I'm using KMTTG to offload .TIVO files and also convert them to .MPG files, and archiving to a backup disk, until either the issue with KMTTG is resolved, or until a commercial skipping/deleting program is identified and able to work. The other one identified in the KMTTG documentation does not edit, it simply throws an error saying it doesn't have permissions - no matter where I put files, and no matter what user. I've even used c:\temp with everyone having full control, but it still doesn't work.


Looks like there is an issue with the newer version of comskip I'm using and the generation of the cut file used by ProjectX. For VideoRedo users the new comskip works fine, but looks like there was a change for Xcl file generation which means Ad Skip/Ad Cut using ProjectX is broken in current release of kmttg. I'll need some time to look into it and come up with a fix.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> Looks like there is an issue with the newer version of comskip I'm using and the generation of the cut file used by ProjectX. For VideoRedo users the new comskip works fine, but looks like there was a change for Xcl file generation which means Ad Skip/Ad Cut using ProjectX is broken in current release of kmttg. I'll need some time to look into it and come up with a fix.


 Since newer comskip changed Xcl file generation to output commercial segments instead of show segments I couldn't figure out how to make ProjectX work with newer comskip. So I've reverted Windows tools package to use the older comskip again. So to fix the problem with latest kmttg version choose Help--Update tools... and then choose OK.


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> That's a new feature. The 's' is to indicate the program is SkipMode enabled on the TiVo.


Ok, now I guess I'll remember, but maybe say "skip" or use an icon?


----------



## sneekin

Works great. I'll keep checking back to see when updates are released.


----------



## murgatroyd

murgatroyd said:


> I've ordered a Roamio and expect that I'll be moving most of the recording duties over to it from the TiVoHD. Can I use kmttg to move the SPs over (transmogrifying them to 1Ps in the process), or is that not possible due to the changes TiVo has made on their server?
> 
> (Even if the answer is 'no', it will be a lot easier to shift things manually because I'll be able to look at one TiVo via kmttg and the other on the TV itself, so either way, thank you in advance.)


Just wanted to report back, now that I'm testing stuff on the Roamio.

I was able to load the previously-saved *.sp file.

At the moment, the Roamio is set up on antenna and the TiVoHD is on cable (we don't have a second cable card yet). So the Guide Data on the two isn't the same.

However, I did have a couple of old SPs on an OTA channel from when we were using the TiVoHD to record OTA. So I copied those over to the Roamio. I was able to tweak the settings and re-order them with no problems.

It was also easy to create new OPs on the Roamio using kmttg while we were still watching the TiVoHD (both are hooked up to the same TV).

This is awesome.


----------



## mattack

I'm running 2.1c_beta1 

After it deletes/removes the item from the list, now two items are selected -- the item before AND the item after the one that was deleted.. Which in effect ends up being the last item in a folder and the next folder (since I virtually always download the oldest item in a folder, sorted by date).


----------



## mattack

I'm running 2.1c_beta1 

After it deletes/removes the item from the list, now two items are selected -- the item before AND the item after the one that was deleted.. Which in effect ends up being the last item in a folder and the next folder (since I virtually always download the oldest item in a folder, sorted by date).


----------



## moyekj

sneekin said:


> Works great. I'll keep checking back to see when updates are released.


 For next release I've done away with ProjectX completely, using ffmpeg instead for QS Fix and Ad Cut tasks if VideoRedo is not available. This also solves the problem with ProjectX discarding captions.


----------



## WTFover

Hello, I am looking for some help with Auto Transfers, specifically custom output paths for transcoding. Background Info: Windows 10, currently running 2.1b. Also running and using VideoRedo for Auto transfer encodes. I tried setting the default directory in the VRD profile to a specific directory with no luck. That way I could just create a specific encode profile for each show and have the path I wanted contained within. I searched this thread and saw some other requests for something similar from 2008, but i didn't see anything more recent and I checked all the docs without finding anything. I did some poking around in the config file, and I see a corresponding entry for a destination directory for the encoding task. For me, <encodeDir> = I:\Encoded, which is where I want it to go if I am manually processing files.

Would it be possible to change KMTTG so we could create multiple entries like <encodeDir1>, <encodeDir2> in the config.ini then call one of those values in the auto.ini entries for each keyword filter profile?
Thanks,
Jason


----------



## moyekj

WTFover said:


> Hello, I am looking for some help with Auto Transfers, specifically custom output paths for transcoding. Background Info: Windows 10, currently running 2.1b. Also running and using VideoRedo for Auto transfer encodes. I tried setting the default directory in the VRD profile to a specific directory with no luck. That way I could just create a specific encode profile for each show and have the path I wanted contained within. I searched this thread and saw some other requests for something similar from 2008, but i didn't see anything more recent and I checked all the docs without finding anything. I did some poking around in the config file, and I see a corresponding entry for a destination directory for the encoding task. For me, <encodeDir> = I:\Encoded, which is where I want it to go if I am manually processing files.
> 
> Would it be possible to change KMTTG so we could create multiple entries like <encodeDir1>, <encodeDir2> in the config.ini then call one of those values in the auto.ini entries for each keyword filter profile?
> Thanks,
> Jason


 In auto transfers GUI there's a *file name override* field that can contain a custom file naming template for each auto transfers entry that overrides the main/common file naming template. Thus, you can setup each auto transfers entry to have files contained to a custom folder and file naming structure of your choosing. Consult the Wiki for details on the file naming template keywords:
http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/File_Naming/


----------



## singemfrc

I also had a feature request question kind of related to profiles. At the moment, in my area Comcast has some channels on MPEG2 and some channels on MPEG4. Consequently I have to check each program before downloading to see if it's '2 or '4 and change the download and decode options accordingly before starting. More channels will be changing at unknown times from '2 to '4, so even having two separate kmttg installs is not really practical.
Ideally, if there were a setting to specify channels known to be MPEG4 and have the program automatically choose ts/libre for those channels that would be the fastest option for the user - but seems like a lot of programming for you.
Alternatively, perhaps in the options checkbox area you could add one for "MPEG4" that would just change the options to ts/libre.
I'm just trying to avoid the cumbersome process of opening options, going to program options, selecting ts and libre, hitting ok, and going back to transfer, and then going back and changing the options back and forth every time I do either an MPEG2 or MPEG4...anything to speed that up would be appreciated. In the future it may no longer be necessary, but as long as we have some '2 channels and some '4 channels its aggravating to go back and forth.


----------



## moyekj

singemfrc said:


> I also had a feature request question kind of related to profiles. At the moment, in my area Comcast has some channels on MPEG2 and some channels on MPEG4. Consequently I have to check each program before downloading to see if it's '2 or '4 and change the download and decode options accordingly before starting. More channels will be changing at unknown times from '2 to '4, so even having two separate kmttg installs is not really practical.
> Ideally, if there were a setting to specify channels known to be MPEG4 and have the program automatically choose ts/libre for those channels that would be the fastest option for the user - but seems like a lot of programming for you.
> Alternatively, perhaps in the options checkbox area you could add one for "MPEG4" that would just change the options to ts/libre.
> I'm just trying to avoid the cumbersome process of opening options, going to program options, selecting ts and libre, hitting ok, and going back to transfer, and then going back and changing the options back and forth every time I do either an MPEG2 or MPEG4...anything to speed that up would be appreciated. In the future it may no longer be necessary, but as long as we have some '2 channels and some '4 channels its aggravating to go back and forth.


 You could setup auto transfer entries for say just shows recording from MPEG4 channels (assuming there's less of those for now than MPEG2). Then you can setup tasks appropriate for an MPEG4 recording as part of the auto transfer setup. Then you can run auto transfers--Run Once in GUI and it will automatically handle all your MPEG4 shows without you having to change any GUI settings. Then you can use normal GUI for other MPEG2 shows, or if you wish you could add auto transfers setup for them as well and then the "Run Once in GUI" will handle everything automatically.

There's usually no harm setting TS downloads permanently as an option for everything now and decrypt using tivolibre. (Some have reported TS downloads don't always work compared to PS downloads, but I haven't seen/had that problem myself lately).


----------



## WTFover

moyekj said:


> In auto transfers GUI there's a *file name override* field that can contain a custom file naming template for each auto transfers entry that overrides the main/common file naming template. Thus, you can setup each auto transfers entry to have files contained to a custom folder and file naming structure of your choosing. Consult the Wiki for details on the file naming template keywords:
> http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/File_Naming/


I got it working, thanks for the tip. It required a little legwork because of my network and storage setup, but it all worked out, and you certainly can't beat the price!
Thanks again,
Jason


----------



## RedMan8

I updated KMTTG yesterday and it suddenly stopped working. I have a very old version of Video Redo that I've only been using for the "Quick Stream Fix", so I took that out of the mix. I still can't get it to automatically finish cutting commercials and push a show.
When I run the program manually (from downloaded ".TIVO" files), it finishes all the steps with no problem.

It now seems to decrypt a couple shows successfully, then it just shuts down? It doesn't look like it's trying to cut commercials or push at all.

Here is a clip from the bottom of my .log file:

2016_01_01_11:49:24 Title keyword match: '.*' found in 'law & order: special victims unit'
2016_01_01_11:49:24 START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: Law & Order: Special Victims Unit - Bulls Eye
2016_01_01_11:49:24 Title keyword match: '.*' found in 'law & order: special victims unit'
2016_01_01_11:49:24 START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: Law & Order: Special Victims Unit - Behave
2016_01_01_11:49:24 Title keyword match: '.*' found in 'today'
2016_01_01_11:49:24 START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: Today
2016_01_01_11:49:24 Skipping currently recording show: Law & Order: Special Victims Unit - Branded
2016_01_01_11:49:24 TOTAL auto matches for 'Toby Two' = 52/1214
2016_01_01_11:49:24 NOTE: REMOTE job completed: 0:01:17
2016_01_01_11:49:24 ---DONE--- job='REMOTE NP List' TiVo=Toby Two
2016_01_01_11:49:36 NOTE: OVERWRITING EXISTING FILE: C:\Users\RedMan\Documents\Current\00KMTTG\Anger Management - Charlie and the Re-Virginized Hooker (12_31_2015)(15_00).TiVo
2016_01_01_11:49:36 >> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Toby Two' C:\Users\RedMan\Documents\Current\00KMTTG\Anger Management - Charlie and the Re-Virginized Hooker (12_31_2015)(15_00).TiVo ...
2016_01_01_11:49:36 http://192.168.3.131:80/download/Anger Management.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=308038
2016_01_01_11:52:57 NOTE: C:\Users\RedMan\Documents\Current\00KMTTG\Anger Management - Charlie and the Re-Virginized Hooker (12_31_2015)(15_00).TiVo: size=851.78 MB elapsed=0:03:20 (35.73 Mbps)
2016_01_01_11:52:57 ---DONE--- job=javadownload output=C:\Users\RedMan\Documents\Current\00KMTTG\Anger Management - Charlie and the Re-Virginized Hooker (12_31_2015)(15_00).TiVo
2016_01_01_11:53:00 >> DECRYPTING USING TIVOLIBRE C:\Users\RedMan\Documents\Current\00KMTTG\Anger Management - Charlie and the Re-Virginized Hooker (12_31_2015)(15_00).TiVo ...
2016_01_01_11:53:10 >> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Toby Two' C:\Users\RedMan\Documents\Current\00KMTTG\Judge Judy - Small Dog vs. Smaller Baby (12_31_2015)(15_30).TiVo ...
2016_01_01_11:53:10 http://192.168.3.131:80/download/Judge Judy.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=308118
2016_01_01_11:53:53 NOTE: tivolibre job completed: 0:00:52
2016_01_01_11:53:53 ---DONE--- job=tivolibre output=C:\Users\RedMan\Documents\Current\00KMTTG\Anger Management - Charlie and the Re-Virginized Hooker (12_31_2015)(15_00).mpg
2016_01_01_11:53:53 (Deleted file: C:\Users\RedMan\Documents\Current\00KMTTG\Anger Management - Charlie and the Re-Virginized Hooker (12_31_2015)(15_00).TiVo)
2016_01_01_11:53:53 NOTE: >> Attempting rpc delete for id: tivo:rc.242624119
2016_01_01_11:53:54 NOTE: >> rpc delete succeeded.
2016_01_01_11:53:56 NOTE: SHUTTING DOWN

here is auto.ini:

# kmttg auto.ini file
<check_tivos_interval>
60

<dryrun>
0

<noJobWait>
1

<dateFilter>
0

<dateOperator>
less than

<dateHours>
48.0

<suggestionsFilter>
1

<kuidFilter>
0

<programIdFilter>
0

<skipMark>
0

.*
<options>
enabled 1
tivo Toby Two
metadata 1
decrypt 0
qsfix 1
twpdelete 0
rpcdelete 1
comskip 1
comcut 1
captions 0
encode 0
push 1
custom 0
suggestionsFilter 1
useProgramId_unique 1
encode_name ff_droid
comskipIni none


----------



## moyekj

RedMan8 said:


> I updated KMTTG yesterday and it suddenly stopped working. I have a very old version of Video Redo that I've only been using for the "Quick Stream Fix", so I took that out of the mix. I still can't get it to automatically finish cutting commercials and push a show.
> When I run the program manually (from downloaded ".TIVO" files), it finishes all the steps with no problem.


 If you're using v2.1c_beta1 version I posted a few posts back or you updated recently from source code then that would be the reason. There was an issue with rpc delete crashing in auto transfers mode that I fixed recently but hadn't checked in the code yet (just did so a few minutes back).

BTW, you may want to edit your post above and remove private information in config.ini file such as your TiVo account username & password and TSN entries, etc. You can probably remove the whole config.ini posting since I got the information I needed.


----------



## RedMan8

edited... thank you!


OK - I will wait for your new release and update mine as soon as possible.

Thanks so much!


----------



## RedMan8

I just checked.... I'm running 2.1b.
It works fine in GUI mode, except even GUI mode can't use my video redo for qsfix anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moyekj

v2.1c version released that now uses ffmpeg instead of projectX for QS Fix and Ad Cut tasks for those not using VideoRedo among other enhancements and fixes to rpc delete.
Consult release_notes for full details.


----------



## RedMan8

It works!
That must have been the problem... the RPC Delete was locking it up.

I grabbed the new version as soon as I saw your post and I put back all my settings the way they were. It just finished 2 shows in a row (and still going)... so I'm sure it's fine now.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Wil

moyekj said:


> v2.1c version released that now uses ffmpeg instead of projectX for QS Fix


My workflow lately has been to download then decrypt shows using kmttg on a Mac, then batch run the resulting show files through kmttg again under the Parallels Windows emulator in order to access VideoRedo for QSF.

Is there any disadvantage to now having ffmpeg do the QSF on the Mac? VideoRedo is the only program I ever run under Windows and it would be nice to reduce the need to use it somewhat.

Do I need any special version of a Mac-compiled ffmpeg?

Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

Wil said:


> My workflow lately has been to download then decrypt shows using kmttg on a Mac, then batch run the resulting show files through kmttg again under the Parallels Windows emulator in order to access VideoRedo for QSF.
> 
> Is there any disadvantage to now having ffmpeg do the QSF on the Mac? VideoRedo is the only program I ever run under Windows and it would be nice to reduce the need to use it somewhat.
> 
> Do I need any special version of a Mac-compiled ffmpeg?
> 
> Thanks.


VideoRedo is probably still best option for QS Fix, but you should try a few videos using ffmpeg for QS Fix instead and see how it goes. No special version of ffmpeg needed, but probably the latest version of ffmpeg you can get hold of for a Mac the better since one packaged with kmttg Mac zip file is pretty old.
(Also, I see an issue currently with ffmpeg QS Fix for H.264 files that I will fix for next release, so if you have any H.264 TiVo source files then don't use the ffmpeg method for them).


----------



## wmcbrine

Is ffmpeg QS fix "-fflags +genpts -c:v copy -c:a copy"? Or what?


----------



## epstewart

Hi, Kevin,

On a Mac using version 2.1c and also using CCextractor to extract closed captions from decrypted *.mpg files, is there a way to modify *ff_h264_high_rate.enc* so as to have the captions automatically burned into the output of the encode step? Thanks in advance ...


----------



## moyekj

wmcbrine said:


> Is ffmpeg QS fix "-fflags +genpts -c:v copy -c:a copy"? Or what?


 Pretty much:


Code:


-fflags +genpts+igndts -codec copy -avoid_negative_ts make_zero


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> v2.1c version released that now uses ffmpeg instead of projectX for QS Fix and Ad Cut tasks for those not using VideoRedo among other enhancements and fixes to rpc delete.
> Consult release_notes for full details.


Thanks for adding the add to history file option.

I'm seeing double entries in the history file when using add to history file from the todo, search & guide on the remote tab.

Example for a movie titled Saint Laurent. Here is what is added to the history file:
MV5585490000 Saint Laurent
MV5585490000_1452596400000 Saint Laurent

I expect the first entry, but not the second.


----------



## moyekj

epstewart said:


> Hi, Kevin,
> 
> On a Mac using version 2.1c and also using CCextractor to extract closed captions from decrypted *.mpg files, is there a way to modify *ff_h264_high_rate.enc* so as to have the captions automatically burned into the output of the encode step? Thanks in advance ...


 You have to use a wrapper script to do it. As an example in Windows this is what I've done to achieve it:

1st create ff_h264_high_rate_sub.enc file in kmttg "encode" folder that looks something like this:


Code:


<description>
h264_high_rate encode with hard subs from .srt file

<command>
PWDencode\ff_h264_high_rate_sub.bat INPUT SRTFILE OUTPUT FFMPEG CPU_CORES

<extension>
mp4

Then you need the wrapper script itself which actually does the work:
ff_h264_high_rate_sub.bat


Code:


set INPUT=%1
set SRTFILE="%~n2%~x2"
set OUTPUT=%3
set FFMPEG=%4
set CPU_CORES=%5
cd "%~dp2"
%~d2
%FFMPEG% -y -i %INPUT% -threads %CPU_CORES% -acodec copy -vcodec libx264 -vf subtitles=%SRTFILE% -coder 0 -level 41 -qscale 1 -subq 6 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -g 300 -bufsize 14745k -b 8000k -maxrate 16000k -me_method epzs -trellis 2 -mbd 1 -f mp4 %OUTPUT%

On a Mac obviously the wrapper script will need to be adapted to use a shell script or something Mac compatible. If you want I could spend more time adapting it to Linux environment (which should run same in Mac) if you need a working setup.


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> Thanks for adding the add to history file option.
> 
> I'm seeing double entries in the history file when using from the guide.
> 
> Example for a movie titled Saint Laurent, here is what is added to the history file:
> MV5585490000 Saint Laurent
> MV5585490000_1452596400000 Saint Laurent
> 
> I expect the first entry, but not the second.


 That's intentional. The 2nd entry is ProgramId_unique in case you are using "Treat each recording as unique" option in auto transfers setup which adds a timestamp to ProgramId to deal with cases when there are repeated recordings with same ProgramId.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> That's intentional. The 2nd entry is ProgramId_unique in case you are using "Treat each recording as unique" option in auto transfers setup which adds a timestamp to ProgramId to deal with cases when there are repeated recordings with same ProgramId.


Ok, cool. I didn't know if that was a problem or not.

Now that I'm playing with it, another thing that would be awesome is if history file highlighting could be added to the search and guide tables.

I think it's this bit of code from the todoTable.java:


Code:


                        if (config.showHistoryInTable == 1 && json.has("partnerCollectionId")) {
                           if (auto.keywordMatchHistoryFast(json.getString("partnerCollectionId"), false))
                              TableUtil.setRowColor(this, config.tableBkgndInHistory);
                        }


----------



## epstewart

moyekj said:


> You have to use a wrapper script to do it. As an example in Windows this is what I've done to achieve it:
> 
> 1st create ff_h264_high_rate_sub.enc file in kmttg "encode" folder that looks something like this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <description>
> h264_high_rate encode with hard subs from .srt file
> 
> <command>
> PWDencode\ff_h264_high_rate_sub.bat INPUT SRTFILE OUTPUT FFMPEG CPU_CORES
> 
> <extension>
> mp4
> 
> Then you need the wrapper script itself which actually does the work:
> ff_h264_high_rate_sub.bat
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> set INPUT=%1
> set SRTFILE="%~n2%~x2"
> set OUTPUT=%3
> set FFMPEG=%4
> set CPU_CORES=%5
> cd "%~dp2"
> %~d2
> %FFMPEG% -y -i %INPUT% -threads %CPU_CORES% -acodec copy -vcodec libx264 -vf subtitles=%SRTFILE% -coder 0 -level 41 -qscale 1 -subq 6 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -g 300 -bufsize 14745k -b 8000k -maxrate 16000k -me_method epzs -trellis 2 -mbd 1 -f mp4 %OUTPUT%
> 
> On a Mac obviously the wrapper script will need to be adapted to use a shell script or something Mac compatible. If you want I could spend more time adapting it to Linux environment (which should run same in Mac) if you need a working setup.


Thanks very much. No need for your to spend more time on it, as I will look into it further on my end ...


----------



## ThAbtO

epstewart said:


> Hi, Kevin,
> 
> On a Mac using version 2.1c and also using CCextractor to extract closed captions from decrypted *.mpg files, is there a way to modify *ff_h264_high_rate.enc* so as to have the captions automatically burned into the output of the encode step? Thanks in advance ...





Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
mpeg2 with hardcoded subs from .srt file

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -i SRTFILE -scodec mov_text -acodec copy -vcodec copy -fflags genpts -f dvd OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
mpeg

Save this as FF_DVD_SUB.ENC under KMTTG/encode folder.

This may work for you in KMTTG.


----------



## moyekj

epstewart said:


> Thanks very much. No need for your to spend more time on it, as I will look into it further on my end ...


 IDEALLY the only thing you would have to do is add following to an existing ffmpeg profile:
-vf subtitles=SRTFILE

The problem is ffmpeg refuses to accept a full path file name for the srt file, so the workaround I proposed calls a wrapper script which:
1. sets the working directory for ffmpeg run to be the directory containing the srt file
2. Calls ffmpeg using -vf subtitles=<non full path name for srt file>


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> Ok, cool. I didn't know if that was a problem or not.
> 
> Now that I'm playing with it, another thing that would be awesome is if history file highlighting could be added to the search and guide tables.
> 
> I think it's this bit of code from the todoTable.java:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> if (config.showHistoryInTable == 1 && json.has("partnerCollectionId")) {
> if (auto.keywordMatchHistoryFast(json.getString("partnerCollectionId"), false))
> TableUtil.setRowColor(this, config.tableBkgndInHistory);
> }


 Will add it for next release. I'll probably just removed the ProgramId_unique entry to as it's a fringe case that's probably mostly not used and not needed for what you are after.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> Will add it for next release. I'll probably just removed the ProgramId_unique entry to as it's a fringe case that's probably mostly not used and not needed for what you are after.


Thanks, I really appreciate it.


----------



## plamumba

I tried to set up a manual recording on v2.1c and got this (somewhat confusing) result, and the recording doesn't seem to show up in the ToDo list. This is a long result, for which I apologize:



Code:


Scheduling manual recording for 'DVR HDBR'


{

   "conflicts": {

      "willGet": [{

         "duration": 2400,

         "channel": {

            "logoIndex": 65593,

            "isDigital": true,

            "channelNumber": "110",

            "isReceived": true,

            "isBlocked": false,

            "bitrate": "3137127579648",

            "levelOfDetail": "low",

            "isHdtv": false,

            "isKidZone": false,

            "type": "channel",

            "callSign": "CSPAN2",

            "isEntitled": true,

            "sourceType": "cable",

            "name": "CSPAN2",

            "serviceId": "5052",

            "channelId": "tivo:ch.72744959",

            "stationId": "tivo:st.384"

         },

         "startTime": "2016-01-02 18:00:00",

         "levelOfDetail": "low",

         "title": "BookTV in Oakland, CA",

         "type": "offer",

         "isAdult": false

      }],

      "willCancel": [{

         "losingRecording": [{

            "scheduledStartTime": "2016-01-02 18:00:00",

            "scheduledEndTime": "2016-01-02 18:40:00",

            "expectedDeletion": "2016-01-04 18:00:00",

            "bodyId": "tsn:74600019084D203",

            "state": "scheduled",

            "type": "recording"

         }],

         "requestWinning": true,

         "winningOffer": [

            {

               "duration": 1800,

               "subtitle": "Everybody Hates Jail",

               "channel": {

                  "logoIndex": 0,

                  "isDigital": true,

                  "channelNumber": "711",

                  "isReceived": true,

                  "isBlocked": false,

                  "bitrate": "14120421163008",

                  "levelOfDetail": "low",

                  "isHdtv": true,

                  "isKidZone": false,

                  "type": "channel",

                  "callSign": "MTV2HD",

                  "isEntitled": true,

                  "sourceType": "cable",

                  "name": "MTV2HD",

                  "serviceId": "415",

                  "channelId": "tivo:ch.466616319",

                  "stationId": "tivo:st.217212484"

               },

               "startTime": "2016-01-02 17:30:00",

               "levelOfDetail": "low",

               "title": "Everybody Hates Chris",

               "type": "offer",

               "isAdult": false

            },

            {

               "duration": 2400,

               "channel": {

                  "logoIndex": 65593,

                  "isDigital": true,

                  "channelNumber": "110",

                  "isReceived": true,

                  "isBlocked": false,

                  "bitrate": "3137127579648",

                  "levelOfDetail": "low",

                  "isHdtv": false,

                  "isKidZone": false,

                  "type": "channel",

                  "callSign": "CSPAN2",

                  "isEntitled": true,

                  "sourceType": "cable",

                  "name": "CSPAN2",

                  "serviceId": "5052",

                  "channelId": "tivo:ch.72744959",

                  "stationId": "tivo:st.384"

               },

               "startTime": "2016-01-02 18:00:00",

               "levelOfDetail": "low",

               "title": "BookTV in Oakland, CA",

               "type": "offer",

               "isAdult": false

            }

         ],

         "reason": "tunerConflict",

         "losingOffer": [{

            "duration": 1800,

            "subtitle": "Everybody Hates Corleone",

            "channel": {

               "logoIndex": 0,

               "isDigital": true,

               "channelNumber": "711",

               "isReceived": true,

               "isBlocked": false,

               "bitrate": "14120421163008",

               "levelOfDetail": "low",

               "isHdtv": true,

               "isKidZone": false,

               "type": "channel",

               "callSign": "MTV2HD",

               "isEntitled": true,

               "sourceType": "cable",

               "name": "MTV2HD",

               "serviceId": "415",

               "channelId": "tivo:ch.466616319",

               "stationId": "tivo:st.217212484"

            },

            "startTime": "2016-01-02 18:00:00",

            "levelOfDetail": "low",

            "title": "Everybody Hates Chris",

            "type": "offer",

            "isAdult": false

         }],

         "type": "conflict"

      }],

      "type": "subscriptionConflicts"

   },

   "type": "subscribeResult",

   "IsFinal": true

}

This result above also doesn't seem to be for the time I requested, but I seem to have problems frequently with the manual recording option, usually selecting something other than what I had in mind.

In this result, I don't know what was supposed to be scheduled (nothing shows up in the ToDo list), and whether something was cancelled.

As an additional comment, I would find a behavior where the channel was retained between manual recording selections to be handy, as I tend to select several from the same channel in succession. In this example, CSPAN listings from Tivo are incorrect maybe 80% of the time, so I end up having to do most of the scheduling manually. As it is, the channel list seems to reload for each request, which is pretty slow on my setup.

Thanks for all your work. I would get very frustrated without this program for managing Tivo.


----------



## moyekj

plamumba, you should use the CODE tags to post such things so it doesn't end up being such a long post. The problem is there aren't enough tuners to record everything you want when attempting to schedule the manual recording. Note that all times given in the JSON response are in GMT (London time).

The response if you trim it down some says if it were to honor your recording request, these would be the 2 winning recordings:


Code:


   "winningOffer": [
   {
      "duration": 1800,
      "subtitle": "Everybody Hates Jail",
      "channel": {"name": "MTV2HD",},
      "startTime": "2016-01-02 17:30:00",
      "title": "Everybody Hates Chris",
   },
   {
      "duration": 2400,
      "channel": {"name": "CSPAN2",},
      "startTime": "2016-01-02 18:00:00",
      "title": "BookTV in Oakland, CA",
   }
   ],

And this would be the losing recording:


Code:


   "reason": "tunerConflict",
   "losingOffer": [{
      "duration": 1800,
      "subtitle": "Everybody Hates Corleone",
      "channel": {"name": "MTV2HD",},
      "startTime": "2016-01-02 18:00:00",
      "title": "Everybody Hates Chris",
  }],
   "type": "conflict"
}],

i.e. There are 3 shows with some time overlap and you only have 2 tuners, so you need to either change padding/times or cancel one of the scheduled recordings in order for your manual record request to go through. kmttg schedules any recording (including manual) with lowest possible priority, so if it loses out to other scheduled recordings then it won't go through and you will need to go to do list to either change or cancel other recordings to make room for it.


----------



## chrispitude

I just upgraded Ubuntu from 15.04 to 15.10. In addition, I upgraded kmttg from an older version (forget which) to 2.1c. However, attempting to invoke the GUI gives me:



Code:


[email protected]:~/kmttg_v2.1c$ ./kmttg

Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandler in thread "main"
Shutdown hook executing

Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandler in thread "Thread-0"

and attempting to run batched (automatic) mode gives me:



Code:


[email protected]:~/kmttg_v2.1c$ ./kmttg -a
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javafx/scene/paint/Color
        at com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.<clinit>(config.java:146)
        at com.tivo.kmttg.main.kmttg.getopt(kmttg.java:91)
        at com.tivo.kmttg.main.kmttg.main(kmttg.java:31)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: javafx.scene.paint.Color
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:381)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:424)
        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:331)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:357)
        ... 3 more

The old kmttg release runs fine on the same box. Any ideas?


----------



## plamumba

moyekj said:


> plamumba, you should use the CODE tags to post such things so it doesn't end up being such a long post. The problem is there aren't enough tuners to record everything you want when attempting to schedule the manual recording. Note that all times given in the JSON response are in GMT (London time).
> 
> i.e. There are 3 shows with some time overlap and you only have 2 tuners, so you need to either change padding/times or cancel one of the scheduled recordings in order for your manual record request to go through. kmttg schedules any recording (including manual) with lowest possible priority, so if it loses out to other scheduled recordings then it won't go through and you will need to go to do list to either change or cancel other recordings to make room for it.


Ok, thanks. I had thought it tried across multiple Tivos, but maybe that is just for the regular record selection. I was confused by the GMT too; I'll know next time.


----------



## moyekj

chrispitude said:


> I just upgraded Ubuntu from 15.04 to 15.10. In addition, I upgraded kmttg from an older version (forget which) to 2.1c. However, attempting to invoke the GUI gives me:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [email protected]:~/kmttg_v2.1c$ ./kmttg
> 
> Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandler in thread "main"
> Shutdown hook executing
> 
> Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandler in thread "Thread-0"
> 
> and attempting to run batched (automatic) mode gives me:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [email protected]:~/kmttg_v2.1c$ ./kmttg -a
> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javafx/scene/paint/Color
> at com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.<clinit>(config.java:146)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.main.kmttg.getopt(kmttg.java:91)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.main.kmttg.main(kmttg.java:31)
> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: javafx.scene.paint.Color
> at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:381)
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:424)
> at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:331)
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:357)
> ... 3 more
> 
> The old kmttg release runs fine on the same box. Any ideas?


 Most likely version of java is too old. Check using:
java -version
As stated in Wiki you need Oracle Java 1.8.0_40 or later.


----------



## ggieseke

This is weird. I hadn't used auto-transfer since 1.x, but I set one up to copy the Twilight Zone marathon this weekend. It was the only one configured, and when I deleted it today kmttg crashed. Every time I try to restart it, it crashes after a brief flicker of the main screen.

I'm running whatever the last official release (minus one) was.


----------



## moyekj

ggieseke said:


> This is weird. I hadn't used auto-transfer since 1.x, but I set one up to copy the Twilight Zone marathon this weekend. It was the only one configured, and when I deleted it today kmttg crashed. Every time I try to restart it, it crashes after a brief flicker of the main screen.
> 
> I'm running whatever the last official release (minus one) was.


 Start kmttg from command line so you can see what the error is:
cd 
java -jar kmttg.jar


----------



## ggieseke

moyekj said:


> Start kmttg from command line so you can see what the error is:
> cd
> java -jar kmttg.jar


Auto Transfers Loop in GUI enabled
warn:
Auto Transfers Loop in GUI enabled
Shutdown hook executing

Not very informative, hope it helps.


----------



## moyekj

ggieseke said:


> Auto Transfers Loop in GUI enabled
> warn:
> Auto Transfers Loop in GUI enabled
> Shutdown hook executing
> 
> Not very informative, hope it helps.


 Try turning off loop in GUI manually by editing file:
c:/Users/<Your UserName>/kmttg_settings_v2
directly under <GUI_LOOP> change 1 to 0 and save and now you should be able to start kmttg.

Then make sure you are running very latest version of kmttg before re-enabling auto transfers again. If you still get a failure then please post the errors. It sounds like some fatal error in auto transfers is causing a crash followed by shutdown.


----------



## AudioNutz

Kevin,
I don't update Kmttg very often, unless I see a feature that will really help my life. Your recent feature that allows drag & drop in the GUI is HUGE for me. Thank you!

But...
Last fall you eliminated the ability to use curl for playlists and downloads, because it's inconsistent on Macs. Well... My (Windows) computer cannot do these Java playlists and downloads, so I'm stuck. I'm using Java build 1.8.0_66-b18 and Java Hotspot server build 25.66-b18. I wonder if there's some way to troubleshoot why this can't work on a Win7 computer anymore, or if theres a way to have curl back?

This is the only Windows computer in my entire house. (Runs VRD, Kmttg, pytivo, streambaby). And all of the others are Macs, so I'd be willing to help solve the inconsistencies on the Mac side if that brings back curl.


----------



## moyekj

Java downloads work fine for Windows Vista, 7, 8 and 10 - I've personally used kmttg with java downloads on all those versions and still use it actively on a Win 7 computer. If you are having issues I would strongly suspect the problem is Antivirus or firewall related so you may want to at least temporarily disable those to rule them out.
Also, if you are using series 4 or later TiVos you are much better off using RPC for playlist retrieval.


----------



## justen_m

Java for the "Now Playing List" works fine for me on Win10 and Linux, with kmttg v2.1a and v2.1c. RPC works too.

java -version

[linux]
java version "1.8.0_60"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_60-b27)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.60-b23, mixed mode)

[win10]
java version "1.8.0_66"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_66-b18)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 25.66-b18, mixed mode, sharing)

Don't have a Mac.

Could someone refresh my memory and tell me why I have the "Use RPC to get NPL when possible" box checked? I just tested Java and RPC for the NPL, and both seem to be the same speed.


----------



## moyekj

XML listings (with Java NPL retrieval) are incomplete vs RPC and using Java NPL retrieval for series 4 and later results in Java download followed by RPC retrieval to obtain missing information, so you are better off skipping Java NPL completely.


----------



## ggieseke

moyekj said:


> Try turning off loop in GUI manually by editing file:
> c:/Users/<Your UserName>/kmttg_settings_v2
> directly under <GUI_LOOP> change 1 to 0 and save and now you should be able to start kmttg.
> 
> Then make sure you are running very latest version of kmttg before re-enabling auto transfers again. If you still get a failure then please post the errors. It sounds like some fatal error in auto transfers is causing a crash followed by shutdown.


Thanks, that did it.


----------



## chrispitude

moyekj said:


> Most likely version of java is too old. Check using:
> java -version
> As stated in Wiki you need Oracle Java 1.8.0_40 or later.


That's exactly what it was! I didn't think to check this, because I was moving from 1.1p and didn't expect the JRE requirements to change just from an upgrade. Thank you!

I upgraded mostly to see if you had switched to using tivolibre for decoding. Is there a simple way to do this?


----------



## moyekj

chrispitude said:


> I upgraded mostly to see if you had switched to using tivolibre for decoding. Is there a simple way to do this?


Enable Configuration--Program Options--Decrypt using tivolibre instead of tivodecode
(For new kmttg installations this option is enabled by default)
(tivolibre is built into kmttg.jar so no separate package to download)


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> Java downloads work fine for Windows Vista, 7, 8 and 10 - I've personally used kmttg with java downloads on all those versions and still use it actively on a Win 7 computer. If you are having issues I would strongly suspect the problem is Antivirus or firewall related so you may want to at least temporarily disable those to rule them out.


Yes, that's what I thought too, my Windows Firewall is always off, so I disabled AntiVirus, and ended up uninstalling it all together. This didn't change anything, so I had to revert to an earlier kmttg for the evening. But... I'd still like to fix this. What do you typically look at next, is there some other Java Logging?



moyekj said:


> Also, if you are using series 4 or later TiVos you are much better off using RPC for playlist retrieval.


All of my TiVo's are S3's, because of a certain modification required for a terrible cable provider.


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> Yes, that's what I thought too, my Windows Firewall is always off, so I disabled AntiVirus, and ended up uninstalling it all together. This didn't change anything, so I had to revert to an earlier kmttg for the evening. But... I'd still like to fix this. What do you typically look at next, is there some other Java Logging?
> 
> All of my TiVo's are S3's, because of a certain modification required for a terrible cable provider.


 Post the exact error messages you get for both playlist and download attempts using Java.


----------



## AudioNutz

That's an issue, because there really aren't any errors. It just sits there, does nothing, and ticks away a timer on the javaplaylist task. I let it sit for 20 minutes once. It rarely takes more than 2 minutes with curl.


----------



## chrispitude

moyekj said:


> Enable Configuration--Program Options--Decrypt using tivolibre instead of tivodecode
> (For new kmttg installations this option is enabled by default)
> (tivolibre is built into kmttg.jar so no separate package to download)


You made it way too easy... I went looking for the path to specify it in Programs, then I went looking through the directory structure for some kind of batch file named similarly...

This is awesome, thank you!


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> That's an issue, because there really aren't any errors. It just sits there, does nothing, and ticks away a timer on the javaplaylist task. I let it sit for 20 minutes once. It rarely takes more than 2 minutes with curl.


 Are you able to get listings and download using a browser from that same Windows machine?
Does kmttg with Java downloads work from a Mac machine on your network?


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> Are you able to get listings and download using a browser from that same Windows machine?
> Does kmttg with Java downloads work from a Mac machine on your network?


Answers:

Yes, I am able to download shows via web browser on this Win 7 computer.
Yes, the new kmttg does work properly from a Mac on my network.

New Information:
I had the guts to wait it out today, and it took about 25 minutes to complete the 1st javaplaylist when I launched kmttg after restarting my computer. Subsequent javaplaylist actions only take a minute or two.

Is it realistic that kmttg should take 25 minutes for the 1st javaplaylist? It's never done this with curl.

EDIT: By the way, my fetch limit on all 3 of my TiVo's is 1.


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> For next release I've done away with ProjectX completely, using ffmpeg instead for QS Fix and Ad Cut tasks if VideoRedo is not available. This also solves the problem with ProjectX discarding captions.


This is mostly for curiosity's sake...

I know this is getting off topic, but does that mean there is a way to transcode too _while retaining captions_? I know in the past I asked about this (probably on another thread), and it wasn't possible.

As a 'video hoarder', one reason I haven't even really tried transcoding (e.g. HD shows to a lower resolution) is not having captions after transcoding.

and as another question, if the above IS possible, is there also another transcode possible to change an SD recording into whatever necessary so that *downloads to iOS via the Tivo Stream* still have captions? I forget the technical reason, but SD recordings don't get captions on iOS, but HD recordings do...


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> Answers:
> Is it realistic that kmttg should take 25 minutes for the 1st javaplaylist? It's never done this with curl.


 No, that's not normal - if behaving as expected it should take about same time as curl. It doesn't make much sense that after the 1st call subsequent calls are fast, since from kmttg point of view it's executing the exact same code each time. If this was a widespread issue I'm sure I would have seen more posts about it, but AFAIK you are the only one I've heard reporting this issue. I don't have a series 3 unit to check on myself anymore, but I used java method way back when I did and don't recall any such issues.
The fact it works fine from 1 of your Mac machines (executing exact same code) seems to point the finger at something specific to the Windows machine itself... You should check the network interface to see if perhaps you are getting packet errors or something along those lines. What's even stranger is there is a built in timeout to Java transfers, so after 2-3 minutes of no response the connection should just time out - so it seems like something is happening during very 1st transfer that is significantly throttling the speed of the connection.


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> The fact it works fine from 1 of your Mac machines (executing exact same code) seems to point the finger at something specific to the Windows machine itself...


Normally I'd agree, but since curl works so well within the same timeframe (1st 20 minutes after login) I'm at a loss as to what that might be...



moyekj said:


> You should check the network interface to see if perhaps you are getting packet errors or something along those lines.


Good idea. So I did this just now, 0% packet loss on the NIC while this big long delay is going on.



moyekj said:


> What's even stranger is there is a built in timeout to Java transfers, so after 2-3 minutes of no response the connection should just time out - so it seems like something is happening during very 1st transfer that is significantly throttling the speed of the connection.


You've given me an idea. Since you know Java better than I, where does one look for Java throttling, blockages, performance, and logging data on Win 7?


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz, check your PM.


----------



## cwb3106

I'd like to archive movies in a format that I can either watch on my computer or stream back to my TiVo. When I transfer shows from the TiVo to (Windows) computer using PS, they decrypt to .mpg files which work perfectly. 

However, if I transfer using TS, they decrypt to .ts files and the TiVo doesn't see these. I've tried all the TiVo encodings (e.g., ff_tivo_hd) and ff_h264_high_rate. They all play perfectly on my PC using VLC but when transferred to my Premiere, I get video but no audio. I've also tried including a QS step but get the same results. I suspect the ffmpeg options but don't know what to change.

Any suggestions? Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## moyekj

cwb3106 said:


> I'd like to archive movies in a format that I can either watch on my computer or stream back to my TiVo. When I transfer shows from the TiVo to (Windows) computer using PS, they decrypt to .mpg files which work perfectly.
> 
> However, if I transfer using TS, they decrypt to .ts files and the TiVo doesn't see these. I've tried all the TiVo encodings (e.g., ff_tivo_hd) and ff_h264_high_rate. They all play perfectly on my PC using VLC but when transferred to my Premiere, I get video but no audio. I've also tried including a QS step but get the same results. I suspect the ffmpeg options but don't know what to change.
> 
> Any suggestions? Does anyone else have this problem?


 What program are you using to "stream back to my TiVo" that doesn't see the .ts files?


----------



## lbroadfield

The application runs, but it does not detect my Tivo. So, I manually configured the IP, and then if I manually refresh, the log window says 


Code:


http IO exception for: https://192.168.222.72/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0
https://192.168.222.72/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0
Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from Living Room
Check YOUR MAK & IP settings

If I browser to the same URL (and ignore the certificate errors), and provide the correct MAK at the basic auth prompt, I get a page containing only 


Code:


<h2>Resource Not Found</h2>

So, pretty clearly my IP and MAK are not the issue -- looks more like I don't have a Tivo feature enabled to permit remoting, or some such?

Roamio Pro, only a couple of weeks old (replaced my S1). Tivo Apps on iPad and iPhone are working in house and out-of-house, for whatever that might reveal.


----------



## ThAbtO

lbroadfield said:


> The application runs, but it does not detect my Tivo. So, I manually configured the IP, and then if I manually refresh, the log window says
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http IO exception for: https://192.168.222.72/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0
> https://192.168.222.72/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0
> Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from Living Room
> Check YOUR MAK & IP settings
> 
> If I browser to the same URL (and ignore the certificate errors), and provide the correct MAK at the basic auth prompt, I get a page containing only
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <h2>Resource Not Found</h2>
> 
> So, pretty clearly my IP and MAK are not the issue -- looks more like I don't have a Tivo feature enabled to permit remoting, or some such?
> 
> Roamio Pro, only a couple of weeks old (replaced my S1). Tivo Apps on iPad and iPhone are working in house and out-of-house, for whatever that might reveal.


You might not have transfers/sharing enabled. Go to Tivo.com/mma and login to your account, then go to DVR Preferences, there should be your Tivos listed and with checkboxes, check them and hit Save at the bottom. Next, on all your Tivos, go to Settings/Network/Connect to Tivo Service Now.

On KMTTG, you should have your MAK set in the configuration, and under Tivo tab, to have your Tivo.com creds set for each Tivo. (Click OK for a Tivo listed, and repeat if more than one.)


----------



## lbroadfield

ThAbtO said:


> You might not have transfers/sharing enabled. Go to Tivo.com/mma and login to your account, then go to DVR Preferences, there should be your Tivos listed and with checkboxes, check them and hit Save at the bottom. Next, on all your Tivos, go to Settings/Network/Connect to Tivo Service Now.


Those boxes have been checked for a long time, and I doublechecked them today. Don't think the mini or the iOS devices would work without that.



> On KMTTG, you should have your MAK set in the configuration, and under Tivo tab, to have your Tivo.com creds set for each Tivo. (Click OK for a Tivo listed, and repeat if more than one.)


Tried adding that, and it didn't make a difference. (Note that there's a popup saying that's for S4 and older devices.)

Also tried enabling RPC instead of using the https methods -- that also results in a java error; a socket connection timeout.


Code:


>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Living Room ...

RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.222.72, port=1413): Connection timed out: connect

[java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.connect0(Native Method), java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.<init>(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketFactoryImpl.createSocket(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:188), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:154), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:608), com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying$1AutoThread.run(NowPlaying.java:92), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]

A quick port scan of the Tivo suggests that port 1413 is not open.


----------



## moyekj

lbroadfield said:


> Those boxes have been checked for a long time, and I doublechecked them today. Don't think the mini or the iOS devices would work without that.
> 
> Tried adding that, and it didn't make a difference. (Note that there's a popup saying that's for S4 and older devices.)
> 
> Also tried enabling RPC instead of using the https methods -- that also results in a java error; a socket connection timeout.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> >> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Living Room ...
> 
> RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.222.72, port=1413): Connection timed out: connect
> 
> [java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.connect0(Native Method), java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.<init>(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketFactoryImpl.createSocket(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:188), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:154), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:608), com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying$1AutoThread.run(NowPlaying.java:92), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]
> 
> A quick port scan of the Tivo suggests that port 1413 is not open.


 Based on everything you've posted I'm pretty convinced you are entering the IP of the built in Roamio Stream, not the IP of the Roamio itself. The Stream will let you login with "tivo" and your 10 digit MAK and give the response you posted (Resource not found), and since you mentioned the iOS app works fine then kmttg RPC should as well if given the correct IP. So if you are unsure what TiVo IP is then check on the TiVo itself as it looks like you do indeed have the wrong IP.


----------



## lbroadfield

moyekj said:


> Based on everything you've posted I'm pretty convinced you are entering the IP of the built in Roamio Stream, not the IP of the Roamio itself. The Stream will let you login with "tivo" and your 10 digit MAK and give the response you posted (Resource not found), and since you mentioned the iOS app works fine then kmttg RPC should as well if given the correct IP. So if you are unsure what TiVo IP is then check on the TiVo itself as it looks like you do indeed have the wrong IP.


Bingo. I was just looking at the network logs and identifying the Tivo from those; I looked more closely and it's grabbing two addresses, one for core tivo and the other for stream.


----------



## cwb3106

moyekj said:


> What program are you using to "stream back to my TiVo" that doesn't see the .ts files?


TiVo Desktop Plus


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> What program are you using to "stream back to my TiVo" that doesn't see the .ts files?





cwb3106 said:


> TiVo Desktop Plus


Not surprising. pyTivo can deal with them just fine and is a much better solution, also streambaby can deal with them fine as well if you want to stream rather than transfer back.


----------



## Haxx

I have this problem on the latest version (v2.1c). I cannot sort the Auto Transfers list. Maybe there's a setting I've not seen.

Is this known? If this was already discussed, my apologies. I did a search of this thread, but didn't find it, as the search term "sort" brings up a lot of results.


----------



## moyekj

Haxx said:


> I have this problem on the latest version (v2.1c). I cannot sort the Auto Transfers list. Maybe there's a setting I've not seen.
> 
> Is this known? If this was already discussed, my apologies. I did a search of this thread, but didn't find it, as the search term "sort" brings up a lot of results.


 Yes that table doesn't allow for any sorting. Only way to change sort order is to manually edit the auto.ini file and change the order there - it should preserve the order once you change it.


----------



## marbordom

Just another thank you for this great tool ! I just found out that kmttg copies One/Season Passes correctly when Tivo Online does not do it right. I called in a bug with Tivo last night and they were surprised hearing that all my channel settings were lost after a Tivo online copy. 
"That alone will save you days of misery!" (Quote from my wife)


----------



## ThAbtO

marbordom said:


> Just another thank you for this great tool ! I just found out that kmttg copies One/Season Passes correctly when Tivo Online does not do it right. I called in a bug with Tivo last night and they were surprised hearing that all my channel settings were lost after a Tivo online copy.
> "That alone will save you days of misery!" (Quote from my wife)


The Tivo may not set up the recordings after you copied over the passes, so you may need to get on it and just re-order them and they will set to record. even if they are in your preferred order, simply order the top pass down one, left arrow back and then re-order it back to the top.


----------



## moyekj

v2.1d version is now released that includes capability to re-order auto transfers table entries and an update to ffmpeg based QS Fix task for H.264 TiVo files among other changes.
Consult release_notes for details.


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj said:


> v2.1d version is now released that includes capability to re-order auto transfers table entries and an update to ffmpeg based QS Fix task for H.264 TiVo files among other changes.
> Consult release_notes for details.


Thanks -- great update!
It's not super obvious, but once an item is selected the auto-transfer table, just use the keyboard up/down arrows to change the order. Love it!!


----------



## moyekj

ACraigL said:


> It's not super obvious, but once an item is selected the auto-transfer table, just use the keyboard up/down arrows to change the order. Love it!!


 Not obvious, but I did add a note about that in the tooltip for the auto transfers table and an update to the Wiki documentation about it, and it's the same way Season Passes table entries can be re-ordered.


----------



## lew

moyekj said:


> v2.1d version is now released that includes capability to re-order auto transfers table entries and an update to ffmpeg based QS Fix task for H.264 TiVo files among other changes.
> Consult release_notes for details.


Release notes seem to stop with version 2.1c I'm not sure if I'm looking at a cached page.


----------



## reneg

lew said:


> Release notes seem to stop with version 2.1c I'm not sure if I'm looking at a cached page.


I see the same. You can see the v2.1d release notes here:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/readme.mkd/download

Thanks for adding - * Remote **Guide** and **Search** tables now mark rows with shows contained in auto history file if **Highlight processed shows in history file** config--Visual option is enabled. These features both work great. I hate to keep asking for feature tweaks, but to make Search consistent with Search++, would you consider adding this feature to Search++ too?


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> I see the same. You can see the v2.1d release notes here:
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/readme.mkd/download
> 
> Thanks for adding - * Remote **Guide** and **Search** tables now mark rows with shows contained in auto history file if **Highlight processed shows in history file** config--Visual option is enabled. These features both work great. I hate to keep asking for feature tweaks, but to make Search consistent with Search++, would you consider adding this feature to Search++ too?


 Release notes fixed.
For Search++ I guess it's not working because results can have partnerCollectionId instead of partnerContentId from which to get ProgramId. I'll update for next release for table highlighter to consider both for history matching in search table.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> Release notes fixed.
> For Search++ I guess it's not working because results can have partnerCollectionId instead of partnerContentId from which to get ProgramId. I'll update for next release for table highlighter to consider both for history matching in search table.


I think you are correct, I looked at some of the results of search++ and the programId was the partnerContentId.


----------



## toddk63

Linux version. I enable Background job then check Status and it says "no background process running" So what does it do?

Ultimately I would like to run Auto Transfers in background mode so If I exit and restart it will pick up where it left off. Am I on the right track?

Todd K.


----------



## moyekj

toddk63 said:


> Linux version. I enable Background job then check Status and it says "no background process running" So what does it do?
> 
> Ultimately I would like to run Auto Transfers in background mode so If I exit and restart it will pick up where it left off. Am I on the right track?
> 
> Todd K.


 Did you configure 1 or more auto transfers entries? The log file for background run is auto.log.0 so check that file for messages.


----------



## mayeri

I have several recording on my tivo that have both english & spanish audio tracks. When I download them to my PC using kmttg, vlc player plays the spanish audio while media player has no audio, implying that the english track was lost/damaged on download. I'm currently running kmttg 2.1c. Any suggestions on how to get back the english sound track?


----------



## moyekj

mayeri said:


> I have several recording on my tivo that have both english & spanish audio tracks. When I download them to my PC using kmttg, vlc player plays the spanish audio while media player has no audio, implying that the english track was lost/damaged on download. I'm currently running kmttg 2.1c. Any suggestions on how to get back the english sound track?


 It's a TiVo side issue - no matter what program you use to download you will get the spanish audio. There is no option to specify which audio track to grab - TiVo decides on its own which audio track to use and only keeps 1 and in this case it's grabbing the spanish one and there's nothing that can be done to change that.


----------



## lpwcomp

mayeri said:


> I have several recording on my tivo that have both english & spanish audio tracks. When I download them to my PC using kmttg, vlc player plays the spanish audio while media player has no audio, implying that the english track was lost/damaged on download. I'm currently running kmttg 2.1c. Any suggestions on how to get back the english sound track?


Don't know what model TiVo you have so this setting may not be available nor if it will do any good, but you might want to ensure that "Default Audio Language" is set to "English".


----------



## sanjonny

I was sitting watching football while setting up my recordings for the next week. Using kmttg I was searching and getting guide stuff on my premiere unit but watching shows on the HD unit (3 series) When I put something into the search box in remote t search for a certain show, something must be broadcasting on the network because as soon as I hit search, my series three would change the channel to 1008. I am not sure what happens if both tuners are recording and will definitely do some more troubleshooting, but wanted to get this report to you right away. It should not be sending any signals to the Hd unit when searching the premiere, and it took me awhile to figure out what was going on. At first I thought maybe a neighbor was changing channels and somehow their ir remote signal was changing my tivo, but my neighbors are mostly older so I doubt any have a tivo  

1 other odd thing is when you switch from guide to search and back again, it does not keep the guide page on the date/time you were on, but reloads it at the current time. I think in the past it would still stay on the time you had left it at, but now if you are looking in the guide at say Saturday the 14 and the current time is sunday the 8th, when you switch to search ( i do this a lot) and switch back, the guide tab will revert back to sunday the 8th. Not a big deal, but it did not do this in the past.

Okay, did some more checking. It looks like when you hit search button, it switches the tivo to the other channel, I tried it recording and not recording. So had recording on channel 1007 and 1010. Watching 7 and hit search button in kmttg (again on premiere, not on the HD that I am watching) and it switches the HD to 10. When you type a different item in search it will then switch it back. Basically it is like you are hitting the info button and switching recordings but does it all at once. 

So you can go back and forth between channels just by hitting search button. I have not updated to the latest version, am on 2.1c, but will as soon as some transfers finish and see if the same bug exists. Also am not sure if this affects the premiere, will test that out too, to see if it is only sending the signal to the opposing box, or all boxes.

Let me know if you need any other info in the meantime, will add details as I find them.


----------



## reneg

sanjonny said:


> I was sitting watching football while setting up my recordings for the next week. Using kmttg I was searching and getting guide stuff on my premiere unit but watching shows on the HD unit (3 series) When I put something into the search box in remote t search for a certain show, something must be broadcasting on the network because as soon as I hit search, my series three would change the channel to 1008. I am not sure what happens if both tuners are recording and will definitely do some more troubleshooting, but wanted to get this report to you right away. It should not be sending any signals to the Hd unit when searching the premiere, and it took me awhile to figure out what was going on. At first I thought maybe a neighbor was changing channels and somehow their ir remote signal was changing my tivo, but my neighbors are mostly older so I doubt any have a tivo
> 
> 1 other odd thing is when you switch from guide to search and back again, it does not keep the guide page on the date/time you were on, but reloads it at the current time. I think in the past it would still stay on the time you had left it at, but now if you are looking in the guide at say Saturday the 14 and the current time is sunday the 8th, when you switch to search ( i do this a lot) and switch back, the guide tab will revert back to sunday the 8th. Not a big deal, but it did not do this in the past.
> 
> Okay, did some more checking. It looks like when you hit search button, it switches the tivo to the other channel, I tried it recording and not recording. So had recording on channel 1007 and 1010. Watching 7 and hit search button in kmttg (again on premiere, not on the HD that I am watching) and it switches the HD to 10. When you type a different item in search it will then switch it back. Basically it is like you are hitting the info button and switching recordings but does it all at once.
> 
> So you can go back and forth between channels just by hitting search button. I have not updated to the latest version, am on 2.1c, but will as soon as some transfers finish and see if the same bug exists. Also am not sure if this affects the premiere, will test that out too, to see if it is only sending the signal to the opposing box, or all boxes.
> 
> Let me know if you need any other info in the meantime, will add details as I find them.


When you say hit search, are you clicking the search button with the mouse or are you hitting the enter key to start the search? I see the same behavior when I hit the enter key but not when I click the search button. On the remote->remote tab, the Enter key causes the Tivo to swap tuners. It looks like when you are on the remote->search tab, key strokes are interpreted for the remote->remote tab for the currently selected Tivo on the remote->remote tab. I don't know if it's a bug or a works as designed issue.


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> When you say hit search, are you clicking the search button with the mouse or are you hitting the enter key to start the search? I see the same behavior when I hit the enter key but not when I click the search button. On the remote->remote tab, the Enter key causes the Tivo to swap tuners. It looks like when you are on the remote->search tab, key strokes are interpreted for the remote->remote tab for the currently selected Tivo on the remote->remote tab. I don't know if it's a bug or a works as designed issue.


 Yes, that's a bug that I've fixed for next release (pressing Enter to initiate a search was passing along "Enter" press to the selected TiVo. It should only do that for Remote--Remote tab). Thanks for finding/reporting it sanjonny.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> Yes, that's a bug that I've fixed for next release (pressing Enter to initiate a search was passing along "Enter" press to the selected TiVo. It should only do that for Remote--Remote tab). Thanks for finding/reporting it sanjonny.


No problem, and it was only with enter press after I tested more, but for me it was on the non selected tivo...Is that possibly some configuration issue on my end? I still have not been able to check whether it affected my other tivo. My remote tab I manually changed the order that it defaults to in the drop down box (as discussed a few pages ago) maybe thats why its getting passed to the HD even though the premiere is the one I am searching?

Thanks for the quick response and fix!


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny said:


> No problem, and it was only with enter press after I tested more, but for me it was on the non selected tivo...Is that possibly some configuration issue on my end? I still have not been able to check whether it affected my other tivo. My remote tab I manually changed the order that it defaults to in the drop down box (as discussed a few pages ago) maybe thats why its getting passed to the HD even though the premiere is the one I am searching?
> 
> Thanks for the quick response and fix!


 No, it makes sense - the Enter press would be passed along to whichever TiVo was selected in the Remote--Remote sub-tab, not the one selected in Remote--Search sub-tab.


----------



## siknight

Not sure when it changed but when using kmttg I can't set the record type to "Everything", the option isn't in the dropdown.

Also, I can't change the Include from "Recording and Streaming" to "Recordings Only" on one of my TiVo's. It seems to work one that does not have many passes. My primary tivo has 80 Season Passes currently and this is the one it doesn't seem to work from when using kmttg.


----------



## moyekj

siknight said:


> Not sure when it changed but when using kmttg I can't set the record type to "Everything", the option isn't in the dropdown.
> 
> Also, I can't change the Include from "Recording and Streaming" to "Recordings Only" on one of my TiVo's. It seems to work one that does not have many passes. My primary tivo has 80 Season Passes currently and this is the one it doesn't seem to work from when using kmttg.


 "Everything" is a relatively new addition since introduction of OnePasses that I haven't got around to figuring out yet. I was able to change a "Recordings only" SP to "Recordings & Streaming Videos" on my Roamio Pro with 112 SPs. Verified the change on the TiVo as well. Was also able to change same one back to "Recordings Only" again (and again verified on TiVo itself).


----------



## moyekj

Correction. The code for "Everything" was already there but was only allowed for Wishlist types since I think that used to be a restriction of non-wishlist OnePasses which has since been lifted, so it's a simple matter of allowing that again for non-wishlist passes.


----------



## wgoosey

First, thanks for the extraordinarily useful program. I use it all the time using my appleTV+Air Video to put the shows sans commercials on my big screen from my Mac. Real fun.

My question is simple. I want to make sure I'm not missing something. Is there truly only a default directory that all processed shows get dumped into? Before I discovered kmttg I was attempting to use cTivo and its one feature I missed after switching over was its ability to automatically put shows in their own folder. It makes things a lot easier to find and sort out. Am I correct in concluding that kmttg doesn't have this ability at present or am I missing something? 

Other than the hit or miss ad cutting I've loved the way things are. Funny how some shows will have all ads gone and others none and others yet are mixed bag. I can live with it! If there is a guide to refining the ad cutting features, please respond. I know its a 3rd party thing so I'm not asking for kmttg changes. Just making sure I understand current options and limitations.

Thanks again for all the fun! :up:


----------



## ThAbtO

I don't think there is a default folder/directory set in KMTTG and you would need to set the full path.

I put my videos in a folder simply call Video, but for extra jobs such as decrypt, QSF, etc. they go into the video/jobs folder. So mainly, I do not see much of the video files until they are done (or rather their outcome.)


----------



## mattack

You can easily make it put shows into their own folders by setting the "file name" metastring in the preferences. I don't remember exactly what it's called.. go read the documentation.. You do something *VAGUELY* like e.g.

[showname]/[episodetitle]
with a bunch of other options. I have mine put in a folder for each show, named by the record date and episode title and episode number. (I mentioned long ago I wished I could have original air date if it existed, otherwise record date.. That would help me not have dups on the drive I end up downloading to... It's rare, but it'd be useful.)


----------



## moyekj

wgoosey said:


> First, thanks for the extraordinarily useful program. I use it all the time using my appleTV+Air Video to put the shows sans commercials on my big screen from my Mac. Real fun.
> 
> My question is simple. I want to make sure I'm not missing something. Is there truly only a default directory that all processed shows get dumped into? Before I discovered kmttg I was attempting to use cTivo and its one feature I missed after switching over was its ability to automatically put shows in their own folder. It makes things a lot easier to find and sort out. Am I correct in concluding that kmttg doesn't have this ability at present or am I missing something?
> 
> Other than the hit or miss ad cutting I've loved the way things are. Funny how some shows will have all ads gone and others none and others yet are mixed bag. I can live with it! If there is a guide to refining the ad cutting features, please respond. I know its a 3rd party thing so I'm not asking for kmttg changes. Just making sure I understand current options and limitations.
> 
> Thanks again for all the fun! :up:


 Absolutely, kmttg has very flexible file naming setup including folders for each show if you wish. The key if you want folders is using [/] keyword in file naming template setup. Consult the Wiki for details and examples:
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/File_Naming/


----------



## wgoosey

moyekj said:


> Absolutely, kmttg has very flexible file naming setup including folders for each show if you wish. The key if you want folders is using [/] keyword in file naming template setup. Consult the Wiki for details and examples:
> https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/File_Naming/


Thanks. You guys are really fast. After I posted that I spent a half hour discovering that very thing myself. That little [/] at the bottom of the list had eluded me before. Works like a charm!

If anyone has any guidance on the com skip thing, pass that along too.

Great. Made my evening productive!

wtg


----------



## lpwcomp

wgoosey said:


> If anyone has any guidance on the com skip thing, pass that along too.


There is absolutely no way any program, no matter how you tweek it, is going to reliably and accurately automatically remove commercials at all times for all shows. The best you can hope for is to make the manual review/editing step easier.


----------



## wgoosey

Apologies if this is covered elsewhere. My searches didn't find it.

I'm happily using the handbrake hb_appleTV profile to encode the mpeg2. It is keeping both the AAC stereo and AC3 audio streams.

The problem is that the result from kmttg always defaults to the AAC stream on the AppleTV so you have to manually select the AC3 stream every time you start a show.

If I encode using something like iFlicks (which also uses handbrake internally) it sets the AC3 in such a way that it always plays as default. Is there anyway in kmttg to set the handbrake default and fallback audio streams when encoding?

Thanks for all the great work....


----------



## cherry ghost

wgoosey said:


> Apologies if this is covered elsewhere. My searches didn't find it.
> 
> I'm happily using the handbrake hb_appleTV profile to encode the mpeg2. It is keeping both the AAC stereo and AC3 audio streams.
> 
> The problem is that the result from kmttg always defaults to the AAC stream on the AppleTV so you have to manually select the AC3 stream every time you start a show.
> 
> If I encode using something like iFlicks (which also uses handbrake internally) it sets the AC3 in such a way that it always plays as default. Is there anyway in kmttg to set the handbrake default and fallback audio streams when encoding?
> 
> Thanks for all the great work....


I'm not that familiar with either, but does Apple TV default to the first audio stream in the encode? I know iPads do. If so, you could try changing the hb_appleTV encode to



Code:


HANDBRAKE -i INPUT --preset AppleTV -f m4v -D 1,1 -A "AC3","Stereo" --rate 29.97 -v -o OUTPUT


----------



## jxp05j

For the last few days I have been having a problem with the Ad Cut option. It fails every time I try to run it. It fails immediately with a long stream of information.



Code:


>> Running ffcut on /Volumes/Storage/kmttg/Scratch/New Girl.s05e02.mpg ...
"/Applications/kmttg_v2.0v/New Girl.s05e02.mpg" 
Unable to find output file: /Volumes/Storage/kmttg/New Girl.s05e02.mpg
ffcut failed (exit code: 1 ) - check command: "/Applications/kmttg_v2.0v/New Girl.s05e02.mpg" 
FFmpeg version SVN-r19732, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration: [email protected]_path --arch=i386 --cpu=i686 --disable-static --enable-shared --enable-pthreads --enable-gpl --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaac --enable-nonfree --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --extra-cflags='-I/Users/yoav/src/lame/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/include -I/Users/yoav/src/x264' --extra-ldflags='-L/Users/yoav/src/lame/libmp3lame/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/libfaad/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/libfaac/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/x264/'
  libavutil     50. 3. 0 / 50. 3. 0
  libavcodec    52.34. 0 / 52.34. 0
  libavformat   52.38. 0 / 52.38. 0
  libavdevice   52. 2. 0 / 52. 2. 0
  libswscale     0. 7. 1 /  0. 7. 1
  built on Aug 27 2009 10:32:06, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5484)
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=126036, dts=126037, size=910
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=127537, dts=127538, size=6623
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=132042, dts=132043, size=2594
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=133543, dts=133544, size=2665
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=144054, dts=144055, size=1701
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=145555, dts=145556, size=2202
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=150060, dts=150061, size=2482
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=151561, dts=151562, size=9403
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=156066, dts=156067, size=2636
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=157567, dts=157568, size=9219
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=162072, dts=162073, size=15958
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=163573, dts=163574, size=16005
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=168078, dts=168079, size=2914
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=169579, dts=169580, size=15138
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=174084, dts=174085, size=12008
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=175585, dts=175586, size=4893
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=180090, dts=180091, size=1834
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=181591, dts=181592, size=20257
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=186096, dts=186097, size=922
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=187597, dts=187598, size=8987
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=198108, dts=198109, size=988
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=199609, dts=199610, size=4366
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=204114, dts=204115, size=6532
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=205615, dts=205616, size=4753
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=210120, dts=210121, size=2767
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=211621, dts=211622, size=6447
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=216126, dts=216127, size=4107
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=217627, dts=217628, size=8025
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=222132, dts=222133, size=2550
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=223633, dts=223634, size=2739
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=228138, dts=228139, size=1168
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=229639, dts=229640, size=17945
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=234144, dts=234145, size=8203
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=235645, dts=235646, size=8122
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=249159, dts=249160, size=1901
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=250660, dts=250661, size=1030
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=264174, dts=264175, size=1147
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=265675, dts=265676, size=754
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=270180, dts=270181, size=10645
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=271681, dts=271682, size=11468
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=276186, dts=276187, size=3894
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=277687, dts=277688, size=7515
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=282192, dts=282193, size=2955
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=283693, dts=283694, size=8437
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=288198, dts=288199, size=9437
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=289699, dts=289700, size=6335
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=294204, dts=294205, size=9216
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=295705, dts=295706, size=6398
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=300210, dts=300211, size=6684
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=301711, dts=301712, size=5971
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=306216, dts=306217, size=1370
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=307717, dts=307718, size=5939
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=312222, dts=312223, size=10808
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=313723, dts=313724, size=7135
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=318228, dts=318229, size=1019
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=319729, dts=319730, size=5547
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=324234, dts=324235, size=1661
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=325735, dts=325736, size=915
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=330240, dts=330241, size=1264
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=331741, dts=331742, size=5304
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=336246, dts=336247, size=1112
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=337747, dts=337748, size=7166
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=342252, dts=342253, size=11389
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=343753, dts=343754, size=11385
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=348258, dts=348259, size=786
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=349759, dts=349760, size=6083
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=354264, dts=354265, size=918
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=355765, dts=355766, size=760

Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 119.88 (120000/1001) -> 59.94 (60000/1001)
Input #0, mpeg, from '/Volumes/Storage/kmttg/Scratch/New Girl.s05e02.mpg':
  Duration: 00:30:02.74, start: 0.253933, bitrate: 10875 kb/s
    Stream #0.0[0x1e0]: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 1280x720 [PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], 25000 kb/s, 59.94 tbr, 90k tbn, 119.88 tbc
    Stream #0.1[0x1bd]: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5.1, s16, 448 kb/s
[NULL @ 0x1001400]Unknown option 'codec'
[swscaler @ 0x1002400]Unknown option 'codec'
/Applications/kmttg_v2.0v/ffmpeg/ffmpeg.bin: unrecognized option '-codec'
FFmpeg version SVN-r19732, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration: [email protected]_path --arch=i386 --cpu=i686 --disable-static --enable-shared --enable-pthreads --enable-gpl --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaac --enable-nonfree --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --extra-cflags='-I/Users/yoav/src/lame/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/include -I/Users/yoav/src/x264' --extra-ldflags='-L/Users/yoav/src/lame/libmp3lame/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/libfaad/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/libfaac/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/x264/'
  libavutil     50. 3. 0 / 50. 3. 0
  libavcodec    52.34. 0 / 52.34. 0
  libavformat   52.38. 0 / 52.38. 0
  libavdevice   52. 2. 0 / 52. 2. 0
  libswscale     0. 7. 1 /  0. 7. 1
  built on Aug 27 2009 10:32:06, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5484)
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=126036, dts=126037, size=910
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=127537, dts=127538, size=6623
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=132042, dts=132043, size=2594
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=133543, dts=133544, size=2665
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=144054, dts=144055, size=1701
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=145555, dts=145556, size=2202
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=150060, dts=150061, size=2482
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=151561, dts=151562, size=9403
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=156066, dts=156067, size=2636
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=157567, dts=157568, size=9219
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=162072, dts=162073, size=15958
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=163573, dts=163574, size=16005
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=168078, dts=168079, size=2914
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=169579, dts=169580, size=15138
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=174084, dts=174085, size=12008
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=175585, dts=175586, size=4893
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=180090, dts=180091, size=1834
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=181591, dts=181592, size=20257
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=186096, dts=186097, size=922
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=187597, dts=187598, size=8987
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=198108, dts=198109, size=988
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=199609, dts=199610, size=4366
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=204114, dts=204115, size=6532
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=205615, dts=205616, size=4753
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=210120, dts=210121, size=2767
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=211621, dts=211622, size=6447
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=216126, dts=216127, size=4107
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=217627, dts=217628, size=8025
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=222132, dts=222133, size=2550
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=223633, dts=223634, size=2739
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=228138, dts=228139, size=1168
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=229639, dts=229640, size=17945
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=234144, dts=234145, size=8203
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=235645, dts=235646, size=8122
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=249159, dts=249160, size=1901
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=250660, dts=250661, size=1030
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=264174, dts=264175, size=1147
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=265675, dts=265676, size=754
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=270180, dts=270181, size=10645
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=271681, dts=271682, size=11468
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=276186, dts=276187, size=3894
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=277687, dts=277688, size=7515
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=282192, dts=282193, size=2955
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=283693, dts=283694, size=8437
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=288198, dts=288199, size=9437
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=289699, dts=289700, size=6335
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=294204, dts=294205, size=9216
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=295705, dts=295706, size=6398
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=300210, dts=300211, size=6684
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=301711, dts=301712, size=5971
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=306216, dts=306217, size=1370
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=307717, dts=307718, size=5939
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=312222, dts=312223, size=10808
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=313723, dts=313724, size=7135
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=318228, dts=318229, size=1019
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=319729, dts=319730, size=5547
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=324234, dts=324235, size=1661
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=325735, dts=325736, size=915
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=330240, dts=330241, size=1264
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=331741, dts=331742, size=5304
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=336246, dts=336247, size=1112
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=337747, dts=337748, size=7166
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=342252, dts=342253, size=11389
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=343753, dts=343754, size=11385
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=348258, dts=348259, size=786
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=349759, dts=349760, size=6083
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=354264, dts=354265, size=918
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=355765, dts=355766, size=760

Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 119.88 (120000/1001) -> 59.94 (60000/1001)
Input #0, mpeg, from '/Volumes/Storage/kmttg/Scratch/New Girl.s05e02.mpg':
  Duration: 00:30:02.74, start: 0.253933, bitrate: 10875 kb/s
    Stream #0.0[0x1e0]: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 1280x720 [PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], 25000 kb/s, 59.94 tbr, 90k tbn, 119.88 tbc
    Stream #0.1[0x1bd]: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5.1, s16, 448 kb/s
[NULL @ 0x1001400]Unknown option 'codec'
[swscaler @ 0x1002400]Unknown option 'codec'
/Applications/kmttg_v2.0v/ffmpeg/ffmpeg.bin: unrecognized option '-codec'
FFmpeg version SVN-r19732, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration: [email protected]_path --arch=i386 --cpu=i686 --disable-static --enable-shared --enable-pthreads --enable-gpl --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaac --enable-nonfree --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --extra-cflags='-I/Users/yoav/src/lame/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/include -I/Users/yoav/src/x264' --extra-ldflags='-L/Users/yoav/src/lame/libmp3lame/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/libfaad/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/libfaac/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/x264/'
  libavutil     50. 3. 0 / 50. 3. 0
  libavcodec    52.34. 0 / 52.34. 0
  libavformat   52.38. 0 / 52.38. 0
  libavdevice   52. 2. 0 / 52. 2. 0
  libswscale     0. 7. 1 /  0. 7. 1
  built on Aug 27 2009 10:32:06, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5484)
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=126036, dts=126037, size=910
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=127537, dts=127538, size=6623
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=132042, dts=132043, size=2594
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=133543, dts=133544, size=2665
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=144054, dts=144055, size=1701
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=145555, dts=145556, size=2202
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=150060, dts=150061, size=2482
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=151561, dts=151562, size=9403
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=156066, dts=156067, size=2636
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=157567, dts=157568, size=9219
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=162072, dts=162073, size=15958
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=163573, dts=163574, size=16005
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=168078, dts=168079, size=2914
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=169579, dts=169580, size=15138
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=174084, dts=174085, size=12008
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=175585, dts=175586, size=4893
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=180090, dts=180091, size=1834
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=181591, dts=181592, size=20257
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=186096, dts=186097, size=922
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=187597, dts=187598, size=8987
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=198108, dts=198109, size=988
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=199609, dts=199610, size=4366
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=204114, dts=204115, size=6532
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=205615, dts=205616, size=4753
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=210120, dts=210121, size=2767
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=211621, dts=211622, size=6447
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=216126, dts=216127, size=4107
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=217627, dts=217628, size=8025
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=222132, dts=222133, size=2550
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=223633, dts=223634, size=2739
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=228138, dts=228139, size=1168
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=229639, dts=229640, size=17945
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=234144, dts=234145, size=8203
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=235645, dts=235646, size=8122
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=249159, dts=249160, size=1901
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=250660, dts=250661, size=1030
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=264174, dts=264175, size=1147
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=265675, dts=265676, size=754
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=270180, dts=270181, size=10645
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=271681, dts=271682, size=11468
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=276186, dts=276187, size=3894
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=277687, dts=277688, size=7515
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=282192, dts=282193, size=2955
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=283693, dts=283694, size=8437
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=288198, dts=288199, size=9437
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=289699, dts=289700, size=6335
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=294204, dts=294205, size=9216
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=295705, dts=295706, size=6398
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=300210, dts=300211, size=6684
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=301711, dts=301712, size=5971
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=306216, dts=306217, size=1370
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=307717, dts=307718, size=5939
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=312222, dts=312223, size=10808
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=313723, dts=313724, size=7135
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=318228, dts=318229, size=1019
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=319729, dts=319730, size=5547
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=324234, dts=324235, size=1661
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=325735, dts=325736, size=915
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=330240, dts=330241, size=1264
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=331741, dts=331742, size=5304
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=336246, dts=336247, size=1112
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=337747, dts=337748, size=7166
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=342252, dts=342253, size=11389
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=343753, dts=343754, size=11385
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=348258, dts=348259, size=786
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=349759, dts=349760, size=6083
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=354264, dts=354265, size=918
[mpeg @ 0x1800000]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=355765, dts=355766, size=760

Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 119.88 (120000/1001) -> 59.94 (60000/1001)
Input #0, mpeg, from '/Volumes/Storage/kmttg/Scratch/New Girl.s05e02.mpg':
  Duration: 00:30:02.74, start: 0.253933, bitrate: 10875 kb/s
    Stream #0.0[0x1e0]: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 1280x720 [PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], 25000 kb/s, 59.94 tbr, 90k tbn, 119.88 tbc
    Stream #0.1[0x1bd]: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5.1, s16, 448 kb/s
[NULL @ 0x1001400]Unknown option 'codec'
[swscaler @ 0x1002400]Unknown option 'codec'
/Applications/kmttg_v2.0v/ffmpeg/ffmpeg.bin: unrecognized option '-codec'
FFmpeg version SVN-r19732, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration: [email protected]_path --arch=i386 --cpu=i686 --disable-static --enable-shared --enable-pthreads --enable-gpl --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaac --enable-nonfree --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --extra-cflags='-I/Users/yoav/src/lame/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/include -I/Users/yoav/src/x264' --extra-ldflags='-L/Users/yoav/src/lame/libmp3lame/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/libfaad/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/libfaac/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/x264/'
  libavutil     50. 3. 0 / 50. 3. 0
  libavcodec    52.34. 0 / 52.34. 0
  libavformat   52.38. 0 / 52.38. 0
  libavdevice   52. 2. 0 / 52. 2. 0
  libswscale     0. 7. 1 /  0. 7. 1
  built on Aug 27 2009 10:32:06, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5484)
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=126036, dts=126037, size=910
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=127537, dts=127538, size=6623
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=132042, dts=132043, size=2594
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=133543, dts=133544, size=2665
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=144054, dts=144055, size=1701
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=145555, dts=145556, size=2202
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=150060, dts=150061, size=2482
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=151561, dts=151562, size=9403
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=156066, dts=156067, size=2636
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=157567, dts=157568, size=9219
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=162072, dts=162073, size=15958
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=163573, dts=163574, size=16005
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=168078, dts=168079, size=2914
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=169579, dts=169580, size=15138
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=174084, dts=174085, size=12008
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=175585, dts=175586, size=4893
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=180090, dts=180091, size=1834
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=181591, dts=181592, size=20257
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=186096, dts=186097, size=922
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=187597, dts=187598, size=8987
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=198108, dts=198109, size=988
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=199609, dts=199610, size=4366
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=204114, dts=204115, size=6532
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=205615, dts=205616, size=4753
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=210120, dts=210121, size=2767
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=211621, dts=211622, size=6447
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=216126, dts=216127, size=4107
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=217627, dts=217628, size=8025
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=222132, dts=222133, size=2550
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=223633, dts=223634, size=2739
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=228138, dts=228139, size=1168
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=229639, dts=229640, size=17945
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=234144, dts=234145, size=8203
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=235645, dts=235646, size=8122
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=249159, dts=249160, size=1901
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=250660, dts=250661, size=1030
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=264174, dts=264175, size=1147
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=265675, dts=265676, size=754
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=270180, dts=270181, size=10645
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=271681, dts=271682, size=11468
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=276186, dts=276187, size=3894
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=277687, dts=277688, size=7515
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=282192, dts=282193, size=2955
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=283693, dts=283694, size=8437
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=288198, dts=288199, size=9437
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=289699, dts=289700, size=6335
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=294204, dts=294205, size=9216
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=295705, dts=295706, size=6398
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=300210, dts=300211, size=6684
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=301711, dts=301712, size=5971
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=306216, dts=306217, size=1370
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=307717, dts=307718, size=5939
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=312222, dts=312223, size=10808
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=313723, dts=313724, size=7135
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=318228, dts=318229, size=1019
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=319729, dts=319730, size=5547
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=324234, dts=324235, size=1661
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=325735, dts=325736, size=915
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=330240, dts=330241, size=1264
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=331741, dts=331742, size=5304
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=336246, dts=336247, size=1112
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=337747, dts=337748, size=7166
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=342252, dts=342253, size=11389
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=343753, dts=343754, size=11385
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=348258, dts=348259, size=786
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=349759, dts=349760, size=6083
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=354264, dts=354265, size=918
[mpeg @ 0x1009600]Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=355765, dts=355766, size=760

Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 119.88 (120000/1001) -> 59.94 (60000/1001)
Input #0, mpeg, from '/Volumes/Storage/kmttg/Scratch/New Girl.s05e02.mpg':
  Duration: 00:30:02.74, start: 0.253933, bitrate: 10875 kb/s
    Stream #0.0[0x1e0]: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 1280x720 [PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], 25000 kb/s, 59.94 tbr, 90k tbn, 119.88 tbc
    Stream #0.1[0x1bd]: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5.1, s16, 448 kb/s
[NULL @ 0x1001400]Unknown option 'codec'
[swscaler @ 0x1002400]Unknown option 'codec'
/Applications/kmttg_v2.0v/ffmpeg/ffmpeg.bin: unrecognized option '-codec'
FFmpeg version SVN-r19732, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration: [email protected]_path --arch=i386 --cpu=i686 --disable-static --enable-shared --enable-pthreads --enable-gpl --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaac --enable-nonfree --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --extra-cflags='-I/Users/yoav/src/lame/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/include -I/Users/yoav/src/x264' --extra-ldflags='-L/Users/yoav/src/lame/libmp3lame/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/libfaad/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/libfaac/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/x264/'
  libavutil     50. 3. 0 / 50. 3. 0
  libavcodec    52.34. 0 / 52.34. 0
  libavformat   52.38. 0 / 52.38. 0
  libavdevice   52. 2. 0 / 52. 2. 0
  libswscale     0. 7. 1 /  0. 7. 1
  built on Aug 27 2009 10:32:06, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5484)
concat:/Volumes/Storage/kmttg/Scratch/New Girl.s05e02_cut_0.mpg|/Volumes/Storage/kmttg/Scratch/New Girl.s05e02_cut_1.mpg|/Volumes/Storage/kmttg/Scratch/New Girl.s05e02_cut_2.mpg|/Volumes/Storage/kmttg/Scratch/New Girl.s05e02_cut_3.mpg: no such file or directory

I have tried running it on several shows, all to the same outcome. I believe this started with the most recent update (2.1d), but I'm not entirely sure on that. I have tried to update the tools and still see the same thing. This is running on Mac OS X. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## mmmm_beer

Make sure you have different directories for the "FILES Default Path" and all your other directories. I was getting the same type of error too, until I started tracing the code and seeing what was actually happening. I currently have the "FILES Default Path" set to one location (my kmttg base directory) and have all the other directory settings configured to a sub-directory of the kmttg base directory named shows. Now what happened is that when the AdCut step created the batch file (on non-Windows systems) it didn't append an extension, and that happens to equate to the name of the .mpg file, so it essentially cobbers it. Changing the directories will separate out where the batch file is created and which input file will be used.


----------



## mmmm_beer

You might also want to grab the latest version of ffmpeg from the www.ffmpeg.com website. I noticed that there also was a new option used in kmttg that the version in tools doesn't support. I see yours is complaining about the -codec argument, in my case it was the +igndts option that wasn't supported.


----------



## moyekj

jxp05j said:


> For the last few days I have been having a problem with the Ad Cut option. It fails every time I try to run it. It fails immediately with a long stream of information.
> I have tried running it on several shows, all to the same outcome. I believe this started with the most recent update (2.1d), but I'm not entirely sure on that. I have tried to update the tools and still see the same thing. This is running on Mac OS X. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks!


Yes, looks like you need ffmpeg update. You can download it from here:
http://ffmpegmac.net/resources/Snow..._Mavericks_Yosemite_El-Captain_28.12.2015.zip

I will update the Mac tools package for next release to include the above ffmpeg binary.


----------



## jxp05j

Updating ffmpeg fixed it. Thanks for getting back to me so quickly.


----------



## DrGaellon

I recently installed a MoCA network in my home. My cable modem isn't MoCA compatible, so I can't run the MoCA network right off my TiVo; I needed a MoCA adapter in the circuit. After installing the adapter, my network map shows the adapter having its own IP address, as well as my two TiVos. When I have "Look for TiVos on network" checked, kmttg keeps trying to reset the IP address for my Roamio to be the same as the IP address assigned to the adapter. When I uncheck that box, that behavior stops.

However, at the same time, I keep getting the following error every time I try to download something from either box. Of course, the IP address generating the error is different, as are the details of the file, but the errors otherwise look the same. (I changed http to hxxp so the forum would stop trying to make it a URL.)

hxxp://192.168.1.10:80/download/Law+%26+Order%3A+Special+Victims+Unit.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=38170&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts: The pipe has been ended
C:\users\randy\videos\kmttg\Law and Order Special Victims Unit\Season 17\Law and Order Special Victims Unit 1711 Townhouse Incident.mpg: size=0.00 MB elapsed=0:00:01 (0.00 Mbps)
Download failed to file: C:\users\randy\videos\kmttg\Law and Order Special Victims Unit\Season 17\Law and Order Special Victims Unit 1711 Townhouse Incident.mpg
Exit code: 10
TiVo Private Data : Unmatched Stream ID: No error
ts_handle_tivo_private_data failed: No error
processing frame: No error
Encryption by QUALCOMM ​
Can anyone help me figure out what's wrong here?


----------



## moyekj

DrGaellon said:


> I recently installed a MoCA network in my home. My cable modem isn't MoCA compatible, so I can't run the MoCA network right off my TiVo; I needed a MoCA adapter in the circuit. After installing the adapter, my network map shows the adapter having its own IP address, as well as my two TiVos. When I have "Look for TiVos on network" checked, kmttg keeps trying to reset the IP address for my Roamio to be the same as the IP address assigned to the adapter. When I uncheck that box, that behavior stops.
> 
> However, at the same time, I keep getting the following error every time I try to download something from either box. Of course, the IP address generating the error is different, as are the details of the file, but the errors otherwise look the same. (I changed http to hxxp so the forum would stop trying to make it a URL.)
> 
> hxxp://192.168.1.10:80/download/Law+%26+Order%3A+Special+Victims+Unit.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=38170&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts: The pipe has been ended
> C:\users\randy\videos\kmttg\Law and Order Special Victims Unit\Season 17\Law and Order Special Victims Unit 1711 Townhouse Incident.mpg: size=0.00 MB elapsed=0:00:01 (0.00 Mbps)
> Download failed to file: C:\users\randy\videos\kmttg\Law and Order Special Victims Unit\Season 17\Law and Order Special Victims Unit 1711 Townhouse Incident.mpg
> Exit code: 10
> TiVo Private Data : Unmatched Stream ID: No error
> ts_handle_tivo_private_data failed: No error
> processing frame: No error
> Encryption by QUALCOMM ​
> Can anyone help me figure out what's wrong here?


 Looks like you have "TS downloads" turned on along with "Combine download and decrypt" option. If you are going to use TS downloads then you should enable tivolibre for decrypt instead of tivodecode (because tivodecode can't decrypt TS TiVo files properly):
Config--Program Options--"Decrypt using tivolibre instead of tivodecode"


----------



## DrGaellon

moyekj said:


> Looks like you have "TS downloads" turned on along with "Combine download and decrypt" option. If you are going to use TS downloads then you should enable tivolibre for decrypt instead of tivodecode (because tivodecode can't decrypt TS TiVo files properly):
> Config--Program Options--"Decrypt using tivolibre instead of tivodecode"


Thank you, that did fix it. I feel rather dumb; I didn't notice I'd unchecked it. I've been driving myself nuts!


----------



## wgoosey

cherry ghost said:


> I'm not that familiar with either, but does Apple TV default to the first audio stream in the encode? I know iPads do. If so, you could try changing the hb_appleTV encode to
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> HANDBRAKE -i INPUT --preset AppleTV -f m4v -D 1,1 -A "AC3","Stereo" --rate 29.97 -v -o OUTPUT


Thanks for the tip. I switched them around as you suggested. We'll see what happens.


----------



## wgoosey

lpwcomp said:


> There is absolutely no way any program, no matter how you tweek it, is going to reliably and accurately automatically remove commercials at all times for all shows. The best you can hope for is to make the manual review/editing step easier.


I can accept that but the reason I was really asking is that com skip was working quite well for me for weeks and then it just stopped with version 2.1d removing ANY commercials in ANY show. I think I've got the same problem documented downstream from my post. Since I'm using handbrake, not sure if the fixes detailed there will help me but at least I know its not just me. I'll go try some of the "fixes" and see if it solves my problem.

Thanks for the reply....


----------



## moyekj

wgoosey said:


> I can accept that but the reason I was really asking is that com skip was working quite well for me for weeks and then it just stopped with version 2.1d removing ANY commercials in ANY show. I think I've got the same problem documented downstream from my post. Since I'm using handbrake, not sure if the fixes detailed there will help me but at least I know its not just me. I'll go try some of the "fixes" and see if it solves my problem.
> 
> Thanks for the reply....


 Look up a few posts in this thread. I suspect you need to update your Mac version of ffmpeg (which is now used for cutting commercials) with link given here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10764108#post10764108


----------



## wgoosey

moyekj said:


> Look up a few posts in this thread. I suspect you need to update your Mac version of ffmpeg (which is now used for cutting commercials) with link given here:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10764108#post10764108


Thanks for the reply. Yep, I saw those. I hate to be a total noob here but the link you posted to the new ffmpeg had three files in it. Can you tell me where in the OSX kmttg file structure they go? While I've found a number of folders in the main kmttg base folder that are named ffmpeg, the files in the update don't seem to match anything in the existing file structure in either name or Size.. for instance the existing ffmpeg is 99 bytes and the new one is 22.5 MB!

Like I said, NOOB here!


----------



## moyekj

wgoosey said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yep, I saw those. I hate to be a total noob here but the link you posted to the new ffmpeg had three files in it. Can you tell me where in the OSX kmttg file structure they go? While I've found a number of folders in the main kmttg base folder that are named ffmpeg, the files in the update don't seem to match anything in the existing file structure in either name or Size.. for instance the existing ffmpeg is 99 bytes and the new one is 22.5 MB!
> 
> Like I said, NOOB here!


 kmttg installation has a folder called "ffmpeg". Remove everything under that folder and unzip the linked zip file directly inside the empty "ffmpeg" folder. So directly under the "ffmpeg" folder you will end up with __MACOSX folder, ffmpeg, ffprobe, and ffserver.


----------



## wgoosey

moyekj said:


> kmttg installation has a folder called "ffmpeg". Remove everything under that folder and unzip the linked zip file directly inside the empty "ffmpeg" folder. So directly under the "ffmpeg" folder you will end up with __MACOSX folder, ffmpeg, ffprobe, and ffserver.


:up::up:

Thanks. It took my a while to get it right. the OTHER __MACOSX in the base directory was confusing and the fact that the ZIP file unzipped to a folder named something that was a strange conglomeration of all the OS X version names since Tiger  After enough hacking around and testing, I ran it on a 30 minute show and ended up with a 25 minute recording. I think it missed one batch of ads but got the rest. At least its trying to work again 

Thanks again for the prompt help.


----------



## cherry ghost

Quick VideReDo question.

I've only started using it recently due to most of my channels now being h.264. 

I download shows in Transport Stream, decrypt with tivolibre, and QS Fix is done with VideoReDo. I then manually cut the ads with VideoReDo.

The problem is with the channels that are still mpeg2. VideoReDo gives me nothing but green frames. If I uncheck Transport Stream, they're fine. Is there any reason this would happen. I'd rather leave Transport Stream checked all the time than have to switch based on which show/channel I'm transferring.

I tried checking "Force QS Fix output to always be mpeg2 Program stream." It didn't help.

Here's what it looks like.


----------



## moyekj

That's odd. Are you able to play the decrypted mpeg2 .ts files that show up "green" in VRD with media player such as VideoLAN VLC?


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> That's odd. Are you able to play the decrypted mpeg2 .ts files that show up "green" in VRD with media player such as VideoLAN VLC?


I get audio only with Windows media player.

Here's the program info from VideoReDo


----------



## lpwcomp

cherry ghost said:


> Quick VideReDo question.
> 
> I've only started using it recently due to most of my channels now being h.264.
> 
> I download shows in Transport Stream, decrypt with tivolibre, and QS Fix is done with VideoReDo. I then manually cut the ads with VideoReDo.
> 
> The problem is with the channels that are still mpeg2. VideoReDo gives me nothing but green frames. If I uncheck Transport Stream, they're fine. Is there any reason this would happen. I'd rather leave Transport Stream checked all the time than have to switch based on which show/channel I'm transferring.
> 
> I tried checking "Force QS Fix output to always be mpeg2 Program stream." It didn't help.
> 
> Here's what it looks like.


What happens if you open the .tivo file with VideoReDo?


----------



## cherry ghost

lpwcomp said:


> What happens if you open the .tivo file with VideoReDo?


I get an error because I don't have TiVo Desktop installed. I didn't bother with it when I did a clean install of Windows 10 recently. Now I'm thinking I might need it.


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> I get audio only with Windows media player.
> 
> Here's the program info from VideoReDo


 It could be you don't have proper mpeg2 codecs installed in Windows. That's why you need to use VLC to play it back instead of Windows media player (VLC has its own codecs), and my guess is it will be fine using that player. If that's the case then you just have to install mpeg2 codecs for Windows.


----------



## lpwcomp

cherry ghost said:


> I get an error because I don't have TiVo Desktop installed. I didn't bother with it when I did a clean install of Windows 10 recently. Now I'm thinking I might need it.


That would be my suggestion.


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> It could be you don't have proper mpeg2 codecs installed in Windows. That's why you need to use VLC to play it back instead of Windows media player (VLC has its own codecs), and my guess is it will be fine using that player. If that's the case then you just have to install mpeg2 codecs for Windows.


same result with VLC, audio but no video



lpwcomp said:


> That would be my suggestion.


I'll give a shot later


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> same result with VLC, audio but no video


 Interesting, then it sounds like either a problem with the original .TiVo file itself, or some issue with decrypting it. If you install TiVo Desktop you can try playing the .TiVo file directly using Windows media player or VRD to see if it has the same problem.


----------



## cherry ghost

I thought it was fixed when I installed Desktop and the first show I tried worked, but then I tried others and some worked and some didn't. There was no pattern as far as length of show or channel. For the ones that didn't work, the decrypted files would give me the green frames in VRD and the .tivo files would cause VRD to shut down or not respond. I gave up after testing ~15 shows. I'll post an update if I ever figure it out.


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> I thought it was fixed when I installed Desktop and the first show I tried worked, but then I tried others and some worked and some didn't. There was no pattern as far as length of show or channel. For the ones that didn't work, the decrypted files would give me the green frames in VRD and the .tivo files would cause VRD to shut down or not respond. I gave up after testing ~15 shows. I'll post an update if I ever figure it out.


 I'd be curious to get a sample of a .TiVo file that doesn't work. Perhaps you can put pause point towards very end of a show and then "Resume Download" it to generate a small .TiVo sample that could easily be uploaded somewhere for further review.


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> I'd be curious to get a sample of a .TiVo file that doesn't work. Perhaps you can put pause point towards very end of a show and then "Resume Download" it to generate a small .TiVo sample that could easily be uploaded somewhere for further review.


Let me find one where a clip won't open with VRD. The first one I tried did open properly with VRD when it was only the last two minutes of the show or two minutes in the middle. When I download the entirety of the show it forces VRD to close.


----------



## cherry ghost

cherry ghost said:


> Let me find one where a clip won't open with VRD. The first one I tried did open properly with VRD when it was only the last two minutes of the show or two minutes in the middle. When I download the entirety of the show it forces VRD to close.


Possible progress

Using the same show as above, I started the download of the the entire show and stopped it ~1 minute in. The 1 minute clip caused VRD to to crash. I then did it again but stopped it 30 seconds in. The 30 second clip opened in VRD, but had the green frames only. I then went to the 30 second mark on my TIVo, paused it, and Resumed download from there, giving me a 32:30 clip(3 minutes of padding). This opened in VRD with no problems, so there seems to be something in the first 30 seconds that is causing problems with VRD. I'm going to try some shorter pause points to see what happens.


----------



## moyekj

You should also try playing a .TiVo file that is green in VRD with Windows Media Player to verify it's not a VRD issue. VRD doesn't like videos with different resolutions that can happen when you have commercials of different resolutions than the show itself. For that issue that's why kmttg has the VRD option to enable "QS Fix dimension filter".


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> You should also try playing a .TiVo file that is green in VRD with Windows Media Player to verify it's not a VRD issue. VRD doesn't like videos with different resolutions that can happen when you have commercials of different resolutions than the show itself. For that issue that's why kmttg has the VRD option to enable "QS Fix dimension filter".


Windows Media Player is audio only for all my .tivo files, whether they open properly in VRD or not.

I've always had "QS Fix dimension filter" checked.

I downloaded from the 10 second mark --> opens fine in VRD

Then tried the 2 second mark --> opens fine in VRD

Retried the entire show --> crashes VRD


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> Windows Media Player is audio only for all my .tivo files, whether they open properly in VRD or not.


 That means you are missing mpeg2 codecs. You should install something like K-Lite codec pack:
http://www.codecguide.com/
OR
https://www.mediaplayercodecpack.com/


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> That means you are missing mpeg2 codecs. You should install something like K-Lite codec pack:
> http://www.codecguide.com/
> OR
> https://www.mediaplayercodecpack.com/


My mistake, I thought downloading VLC took care of that.

Any .tivo file that either shows green frames in VRD or crashes VRD won't play in WMP. All .tivo files that open properly in VRD play fine in WMP.


----------



## lew

version 2.1d you seem to be running qsfx and atomic parsley even if not requested.


----------



## wuzznuubi

cherry ghost said:


> My mistake, I thought downloading VLC took care of that.
> 
> Any .tivo file that either shows green frames in VRD or crashes VRD won't play in WMP. All .tivo files that open properly in VRD play fine in WMP.


VLC doesn't rely on codecs installed in Windows, where WMP does. Not sure about VRD, but I think it relies on your installed windows codecs.

From Microsoft - To determine which Audio & Video codecs you have installed.


Code:


Open Windows Media Player.
On the Help menu, click About Windows Media Player.
In the About Windows Media Player dialog box, click Technical Support Information.
Your web browser will open a page that includes a lot of detailed info about the related binary files, codecs, filters, plug-ins, and services installed on your PC.

In my case with WMP v12 on Win-7, I see the following MS MPEG2 video codec;
MPEG/DVD Filters
Type   Name                             Binary           Version
video  Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder  msmpeg2vdec.dll  12.0.9200.17037


----------



## moyekj

lew said:


> version 2.1d you seem to be running qsfx and atomic parsley even if not requested.


 AtomicParsley has always followed encode automatically. If I select just "decrypt" and "encode" tasks I don't get qsfix so can't reproduce - give more details of exactly what you're doing.


----------



## cherry ghost

wuzznuubi said:


> VLC doesn't rely on codecs installed in Windows, where WMP does. Not sure about VRD, but I think it relies on your installed windows codecs.
> 
> From Microsoft - To determine which Audio & Video codecs you have installed.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Open Windows Media Player.
> On the Help menu, click About Windows Media Player.
> In the About Windows Media Player dialog box, click Technical Support Information.
> Your web browser will open a page that includes a lot of detailed info about the related binary files, codecs, filters, plug-ins, and services installed on your PC.
> 
> In my case with WMP v12 on Win-7, I see the following MS MPEG2 video codec;
> MPEG/DVD Filters
> Type   Name                             Binary           Version
> video  Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder  msmpeg2vdec.dll  12.0.9200.17037


I installed the codec after you posted the links(thank you)

*Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder msmpeg2vdec.dll 12.0.10547.1000*

As I said above,

Any .tivo file that either shows green frames in VRD or crashes VRD won't play in WMP. All .tivo files that open properly in VRD play fine in WMP.


----------



## wuzznuubi

cherry ghost said:


> I installed the codec after you posted the links(thank you)
> 
> *Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder msmpeg2vdec.dll 12.0.10547.1000*
> 
> As I said above,
> 
> Any .tivo file that either shows green frames in VRD or crashes VRD won't play in WMP. All .tivo files that open properly in VRD play fine in WMP.


Install MediaInfo v0.7.81 [http://mediaarea.net/en/MediaInfo/Download/Windows], open the problematic .TiVo file you downloaded from your Roamio with it, change to text view, then copy and paste the MediaInfo text. Maybe we can see if there's something strange about the .TiVo file.

Note that you can download the 7-zip version without installer (64 bit only without installer). Just download it to a folder you create and unzip it there.


----------



## cherry ghost

wuzznuubi said:


> Install MediaInfo v0.7.81 [http://mediaarea.net/en/MediaInfo/Download/Windows], open the problematic .TiVo file you downloaded from your Roamio with it, change to text view, then copy and paste the MediaInfo text. Maybe we can see if there's something strange about the .TiVo file.
> 
> Note that you can download the 7-zip version without installer (64 bit only without installer). Just download it to a folder you create and unzip it there.


Info for full show that crashes VRD



Code:


Format                                   : MPEG-TS
File size                                : 1.66 GiB
Duration                                 : 33mn 0s
Overall bit rate mode                    : Variable
Overall bit rate                         : 7 203 Kbps

Video
ID                                       : 4165 (0x1045)
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : MPEG Video
Codec ID                                 : 2
Compression mode                         : Lossy
Encryption                               : Encrypted

Audio
ID                                       : 4166 (0x1046)
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : AC-3
Format/Info                              : Audio Coding 3
Codec ID                                 : 129
Compression mode                         : Lossy
Encryption                               : Encrypted

Info for same show but paused at 2 second mark and downloaded from there. VRD has no problem with it.



Code:


Format                                   : MPEG-PS
File size                                : 1.61 GiB
Duration                                 : 32mn 58s
Overall bit rate mode                    : Variable
Overall bit rate                         : 6 997 Kbps

Video
ID                                       : 224 (0xE0)
Format                                   : MPEG Video
Format version                           : Version 2
Format profile                           : [email protected]
Format settings, BVOP                    : Yes
Format settings, Matrix                  : Custom
Format settings, GOP                     : Variable
Duration                                 : 32mn 58s
Bit rate mode                            : Variable
Bit rate                                 : 6 474 Kbps
Maximum bit rate                         : 25.0 Mbps
Width                                    : 1 280 pixels
Height                                   : 720 pixels
Display aspect ratio                     : 16:9
Active Format Description                : Letterbox 16:9 image
Frame rate                               : 59.940 fps
Color space                              : YUV
Chroma subsampling                       : 4:2:0
Bit depth                                : 8 bits
Compression mode                         : Lossy
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)                       : 0.117
Stream size                              : 1.49 GiB (93%)

Audio
ID                                       : 189 (0xBD)-128 (0x80)
Format                                   : AC-3
Format/Info                              : Audio Coding 3
Mode extension                           : CM (complete main)
Format settings, Endianness              : Big
Muxing mode                              : DVD-Video
Duration                                 : 32mn 52s
Bit rate mode                            : Constant
Bit rate                                 : 384 Kbps
Channel(s)                               : 6 channels
Channel positions                        : Front: L C R, Side: L R, LFE
Sampling rate                            : 48.0 KHz
Bit depth                                : 16 bits
Compression mode                         : Lossy
Delay relative to video                  : -876ms
Stream size                              : 90.3 MiB (5%)

Text
ID                                       : 224 (0xE0)-CC1
Format                                   : EIA-608
Muxing mode                              : A/53 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info                   : Muxed in Video #1
Bit rate mode                            : Constant
Stream size                              : 0.00 Byte (0%)

Does "Resume Downloads" not download in Transport Stream? The box was checked for both downloads, but the paused one shows MPEG-PS.


----------



## wuzznuubi

cherry ghost said:


> Info for full show that crashes VRD
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Format                                   : MPEG-TS
> File size                                : 1.66 GiB
> Duration                                 : 33mn 0s
> Overall bit rate mode                    : Variable
> Overall bit rate                         : 7 203 Kbps
> 
> Video
> ID                                       : 4165 (0x1045)
> Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
> Format                                   : MPEG Video
> Codec ID                                 : 2
> Compression mode                         : Lossy
> Encryption                               : Encrypted
> 
> Audio
> ID                                       : 4166 (0x1046)
> Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
> Format                                   : AC-3
> Format/Info                              : Audio Coding 3
> Codec ID                                 : 129
> Compression mode                         : Lossy
> Encryption                               : Encrypted


I've seen that before where mediainfo displays "video encrypted". It's the result of a bad transport stream download from the tivo. Delete the show from My Shows, then restore it from recently deleted, then re-download that show from the tivo (don't check anything on the kmttg screen, you just want to download the tivo file, no metadata, decrypt, qsf, encode, etc).



cherry ghost said:


> Info for same show but paused at 2 second mark and downloaded from there. VRD has no problem with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Format                                   : MPEG-PS
> File size                                : 1.61 GiB
> Duration                                 : 32mn 58s
> Overall bit rate mode                    : Variable
> Overall bit rate                         : 6 997 Kbps
> 
> Video
> ID                                       : 224 (0xE0)
> Format                                   : MPEG Video
> Format version                           : Version 2
> Format profile                           : [email protected]
> Format settings, BVOP                    : Yes
> Format settings, Matrix                  : Custom
> Format settings, GOP                     : Variable
> Duration                                 : 32mn 58s
> Bit rate mode                            : Variable
> Bit rate                                 : 6 474 Kbps
> Maximum bit rate                         : 25.0 Mbps
> Width                                    : 1 280 pixels
> Height                                   : 720 pixels
> Display aspect ratio                     : 16:9
> Active Format Description                : Letterbox 16:9 image
> Frame rate                               : 59.940 fps
> Color space                              : YUV
> Chroma subsampling                       : 4:2:0
> Bit depth                                : 8 bits
> Compression mode                         : Lossy
> Bits/(Pixel*Frame)                       : 0.117
> Stream size                              : 1.49 GiB (93%)
> 
> Audio
> ID                                       : 189 (0xBD)-128 (0x80)
> Format                                   : AC-3
> Format/Info                              : Audio Coding 3
> Mode extension                           : CM (complete main)
> Format settings, Endianness              : Big
> Muxing mode                              : DVD-Video
> Duration                                 : 32mn 52s
> Bit rate mode                            : Constant
> Bit rate                                 : 384 Kbps
> Channel(s)                               : 6 channels
> Channel positions                        : Front: L C R, Side: L R, LFE
> Sampling rate                            : 48.0 KHz
> Bit depth                                : 16 bits
> Compression mode                         : Lossy
> Delay relative to video                  : -876ms
> Stream size                              : 90.3 MiB (5%)
> 
> Text
> ID                                       : 224 (0xE0)-CC1
> Format                                   : EIA-608
> Muxing mode                              : A/53 / DTVCC Transport
> Muxing mode, more info                   : Muxed in Video #1
> Bit rate mode                            : Constant
> Stream size                              : 0.00 Byte (0%)
> 
> Does "Resume Downloads" not download in Transport Stream? The box was checked for both downloads, but the paused one shows MPEG-PS.


Kevin would know. I couldn't find anything about that in the Wiki or release notes, maybe was covered in some post in this forum in the 306 pages!


----------



## murgatroyd

Running v2.1d and testing out features on my new Roamio (Basic).

On the thumbs tab, I select a show and then do Control-T and I get an error:



> Missing TableMap for: Thumbs


Am I doing something wrong?

Values in the 'rating' column are in the range of 3 to -1. I haven't rated many shows yet, but I have done a few. There are around 30 shows that have ratings.


----------



## murgatroyd

I attempted to copy a SP from the Roamio to the TiVoHD and got the following error:



Code:


RPC error response:

{

   "code": "middlemindError",

   "cause": {

      "code": "invalidRequest",

      "text": "Error response from IT: code: 60000, text: Schedule Recording Failed. Failure Reason :SQL Error inserting",

      "type": "middlemindErrorCause"

   },

   "text": "middlemindError",

   "type": "error"

}

I'm assuming this is because the TiVoHD doesn't understand RPC?

So that means I can copy the TiVoHD's SPs over to the Roamio, but I can't transmogrify the (few) OPs I set up on the Roamios to SPs on the TiVoHD?

I've just re-run Guided Setup to add the OTA channels back to the TiVoHD's lineup, and the Guide Data hasn't populated yet. No big deal, I'll just create an SP when I can see the show in the Guide. I'm just trying to understand the limits of what I can do with kmttg on the TiVoHD as opposed to the Roamio.


----------



## HerronScott

cherry ghost said:


> I installed the codec after you posted the links(thank you)
> 
> *Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder msmpeg2vdec.dll 12.0.10547.1000*


Which link was that?

Scott


----------



## cherry ghost

HerronScott said:


> Which link was that?
> 
> Scott


The first one, which lead me here

http://www.codecguide.com/download_kl.htm

I installed Basic


----------



## moyekj

murgatroyd said:


> Running v2.1d and testing out features on my new Roamio (Basic).
> 
> On the thumbs tab, I select a show and then do Control-T and I get an error:
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Values in the 'rating' column are in the range of 3 to -1. I haven't rated many shows yet, but I have done a few. There are around 30 shows that have ratings.


 There was a bug with Ctrl-T that I've fixed for next release. If using thumbs table directly, it's better to click in RATING column and change the value there for all items you want to change, then click on "Modify" button.


----------



## moyekj

murgatroyd said:


> I attempted to copy a SP from the Roamio to the TiVoHD and got the following error:
> I'm assuming this is because the TiVoHD doesn't understand RPC?
> 
> So that means I can copy the TiVoHD's SPs over to the Roamio, but I can't transmogrify the (few) OPs I set up on the Roamios to SPs on the TiVoHD?


 OnePasses for Roamio are not backwards compatible with TiVo HD, so copying in that direction will fail. Copying the other way is OK.


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> Does "Resume Downloads" not download in Transport Stream? The box was checked for both downloads, but the paused one shows MPEG-PS.


 Resume doesn't work with MPEG-TS downloads, so kmttg automatically uses MPEG-PS when resume selected. Of course this will be an issue for H.264 recordings...


----------



## moyekj

v2.1e version is now released with enhancements to Season Passes and Thumbs tabs and some fixes. Copying Season Passes and thumbs now is more intuitive and flexible - you can now copy from 1 TiVo to another directly without having to save/load first.
Consult release_notes Wiki for full details.

Also note that there are tool package updates for Mac and Windows, so use Help->Update tools to update.

For those running on Mac platform I need help verifying that ffmpeg in the updated Mac tools package works fine. It would also be helpful if someone could upload somewhere Mac binary file for latest Mac Handbrake CLI as the Mac version in link below is a .dmg file which doesn't help me:
https://handbrake.fr/rotation.php?file=HandBrake-0.10.2-MacOSX.6_CLI_x86_64.dmg
I can update the Mac tools package accordingly if someone can post it somewhere. I don't have Mac platform to be able to test with.


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> Resume doesn't work with MPEG-TS downloads, so kmttg automatically uses MPEG-PS when resume selected. Of course this will be an issue for H.264 recordings...


Well that explains why the paused files were working in VRD and the full files weren't. It's only MPEG -TS downloads that I've been having problems with in VRD. I'll just have have to uncheck TS when the show is mpeg2 rather than h.264. Only locals and a few others are still mpeg2 here.


----------



## wgoosey

moyekj said:


> v2.1e version is now released with enhancements to Season Passes and Thumbs tabs and some fixes. Copying Season Passes and thumbs now is more intuitive and flexible - you can now copy from 1 TiVo to another directly without having to save/load first.
> Consult release_notes Wiki for full details.
> 
> Also note that there are tool package updates for Mac and Windows, so use Help->Update tools to update.
> 
> For those running on Mac platform I need help verifying that ffmpeg in the updated Mac tools package works fine. It would also be helpful if someone could upload somewhere Mac binary file for latest Mac Handbrake CLI as the Mac version in link below is a .dmg file which doesn't help me:
> https://handbrake.fr/rotation.php?file=HandBrake-0.10.2-MacOSX.6_CLI_x86_64.dmg
> I can update the Mac tools package accordingly if someone can post it somewhere. I don't have Mac platform to be able to test with.


I'll test the updates later today. For now, I've pulled the CLI from that link and put it here.

http://ppl.ug/D1k_0QkmCZ8/

Hopefully, its what you need.


----------



## lew

moyekj said:


> AtomicParsley has always followed encode automatically. If I select just "decrypt" and "encode" tasks I don't get qsfix so can't reproduce - give more details of exactly what you're doing.


i selected metadata adcut encode

I'm encoding with VRD MPEG2 transport streams

I selected he option to let VRD decrypt. I wonder if that's why you're running QS Fix.

There isn't any reason to run QS Fix or a separate decrypt step. Encoding with VRD replaces the QS Fix and a separate decryption step.

Not a big deal. It doesn't add that much extra time.


----------



## moyekj

lew said:


> i selected metadata adcut encode
> 
> I'm encoding with VRD MPEG2 transport streams
> 
> I selected he option to let VRD decrypt. I wonder if that's why you're running QS Fix.
> 
> There isn't any reason to run QS Fix or a separate decrypt step. Encoding with VRD replaces the QS Fix and a separate decryption step.
> 
> Not a big deal. It doesn't add that much extra time.


 Yes, if you select "Decrypt with VRD" then a QS Fix is used to decrypt since there's no point in having decrypt and qsfix separate. Even in VRD you want to keep encode step until AFTER qsfix (i.e. 2 separate tasks) because if you have multiple resolutions before qsfix with video dimension filter VRD encode will fail.


----------



## moyekj

wgoosey said:


> I'll test the updates later today. For now, I've pulled the CLI from that link and put it here.
> 
> http://ppl.ug/D1k_0QkmCZ8/
> 
> Hopefully, its what you need.


 OK thanks. Mac has this __MACOSX folder business which I fear may screw things up. For example the older tool installation had __MACOSX with ffmpeg related entries. When installing the newer ffmpeg it has its own __MACOSX folder under "ffmpeg" directory. Hence I don't know if you install the new package over the old one if things are going to work at all since the older __MACOSX entries are not deleted. The link you gave above for Handbrake CLI doesn't have associated __MACOSX folder, so I'm assuming it's no longer required in more recent versions of OSX? Are there any consequences of having extra __MACOSX folders with obsoleted components in it laying around?


----------



## wgoosey

moyekj said:


> OK thanks. Mac has this __MACOSX folder business which I fear may screw things up. For example the older tool installation had __MACOSX with ffmpeg related entries. When installing the newer ffmpeg it has its own __MACOSX folder under "ffmpeg" directory. Hence I don't know if you install the new package over the old one if things are going to work at all since the older __MACOSX entries are not deleted. The link you gave above for Handbrake CLI doesn't have associated __MACOSX folder, so I'm assuming it's no longer required in more recent versions of OSX? Are there any consequences of having extra __MACOSX folders with obsoleted components in it laying around?


Here is another link that has the ENTIRE contents of that .dmg. Basically just adds the doc folder to what I linked before.

http://ppl.ug/nTbTAXycflA/

Bear with me, I'm barely grasping the evolution of your file structure.

Upstream here you were helping me manually update ffmpeg. Frankly, I was just hacking around and wasn't at all sure about that __MACOSX thing since it appeared in the /kmttg_v2 directory and you wanted me to add it to the /kmttg_v2/ffmpeg directory. I ended up putting the three new ffmpeg files BOTH in /kmttg_v2/ffmpeg directly and also put /__MACOSX/ inside /kmttg_v2/ffmpeg and put the three files in there too  Not very disciplined but I was in a hurry. Comskip started working again but I don't know which one its really using and haven't had the chance to remove one and test. 

As far as handbrake is concerned, if I look at the current /kmttg_v2/__MACOSX folder every folder in it is empty. The CLI file is in /kmttg_v2/handbrake. There are folders for each of various MACOSX versions with their .dmg inside. No sign of any __MACOSX there at all.

I hope this makes some sense. If not, just ignore me. I'll back the whole working folder up and apply the updates and see what happens. I've got some stuff running right now, but when its done I'll give it a try.

wtg


----------



## wgoosey

moyekj said:


> OK thanks. Mac has this __MACOSX folder business which I fear may screw things up. For example the older tool installation had __MACOSX with ffmpeg related entries. When installing the newer ffmpeg it has its own __MACOSX folder under "ffmpeg" directory. Hence I don't know if you install the new package over the old one if things are going to work at all since the older __MACOSX entries are not deleted. The link you gave above for Handbrake CLI doesn't have associated __MACOSX folder, so I'm assuming it's no longer required in more recent versions of OSX? Are there any consequences of having extra __MACOSX folders with obsoleted components in it laying around?


Argh.... I understand what you're saying above but I'm not sure your concerns mesh with what I had/have in my Mac installation. I've used and updated kmttg over the last few versions without ever looking at the directory. When I started having the com skip error a day or two ago I started looking. At that point the ONLY __MACOSX folder in my entire structure was in the /kmttg_v2 folder and it contained nothing but empty folders. No __MACOSX in either the /ffmpeg or /handbrake folders. So, I had no __MACOSX folders "laying around" from earlier installations other than that empty one. NONE in the /ffmpeg and none in the /handbrake folders. To fix the com skip problem you had me delete all files from /ffmpeg create an _MACOSX in /ffmpeg and add the 3 new ffmpeg files to /ffmpeg. That fixed that problem. I'm not sure if the _MACOSX folder you specified was needed but it didn't hurt anything, apparently.

To test your new tools install I deleted all manual entries from /ffmpeg and ran the tools installer. It added an empty __MACOSX folder and the three ffmpeg files to the /ffmpeg folder. It appears to have done NOTHING to the /handbrake folder so the handbrake folder still has NO __MACOSX folders and the CLI is just in the /handbrake folder.

I'm testing it all now on a show I successfully processed before. I'll let you know how it comes out.

I hope this is makes some sort of sense. It just doesn't look like that are a slew of significant __MACOSX folders sitting around from past versions... unless they came before the version I started using a few months ago.

-wtg


----------



## moyekj

wgoosey said:


> Argh.... I understand what you're saying above but I'm not sure your concerns mesh with what I had/have in my Mac installation. I've used and updated kmttg over the last few versions without ever looking at the directory. When I started having the com skip error a day or two ago I started looking. At that point the ONLY __MACOSX folder in my entire structure was in the /kmttg_v2 folder and it contained nothing but empty folders. No __MACOSX in either the /ffmpeg or /handbrake folders. So, I had no __MACOSX folders "laying around" from earlier installations other than that empty one. NONE in the /ffmpeg and none in the /handbrake folders. To fix the com skip problem you had me delete all files from /ffmpeg create an _MACOSX in /ffmpeg and add the 3 new ffmpeg files to /ffmpeg. That fixed that problem. I'm not sure if the _MACOSX folder you specified was needed but it didn't hurt anything, apparently.
> 
> To test your new tools install I deleted all manual entries from /ffmpeg and ran the tools installer. It added an empty __MACOSX folder and the three ffmpeg files to the /ffmpeg folder. It appears to have done NOTHING to the /handbrake folder so the handbrake folder still has NO __MACOSX folders and the CLI is just in the /handbrake folder.
> 
> I'm testing it all now on a show I successfully processed before. I'll let you know how it comes out.
> 
> I hope this is makes some sort of sense. It just doesn't look like that are a slew of significant __MACOSX folders sitting around from past versions... unless they came before the version I started using a few months ago.
> 
> -wtg


 OK thanks. I added the handbrake CLI you uploaded to existing Mac tools zip file, so hope it just works. Things would be a lot easier if I had at least a Mac VM to run some testing with, but I don't want to have to pay for an OSX installation I would otherwise never use.


----------



## wgoosey

moyekj said:


> OK thanks. I added the handbrake CLI you uploaded to existing Mac tools zip file, so hope it just works. Things would be a lot easier if I had at least a Mac VM to run some testing with, but I don't want to have to pay for an OSX installation I would otherwise never use.


I've edited this post since I think I made an assumption about the version of tools I am using. The parts about the structure are correct. I'll revisit some things and report later. Sorry, some days, you just have to be an idiot


----------



## wgoosey

moyekj said:


> OK thanks. I added the handbrake CLI you uploaded to existing Mac tools zip file, so hope it just works. Things would be a lot easier if I had at least a Mac VM to run some testing with, but I don't want to have to pay for an OSX installation I would otherwise never use.


Happy to test when I can. I'm retired, have two MACs and fool with this stuff all the time. Problem is that I gave up scripting before there was an internet and I lived in GEnie and CompuServe. That, my friend, was a long time ago! If you can put up with me, happy to test things. Beta test things here and there for devs.

-wtg


----------



## moyekj

wgoosey said:


> Happy to test when I can. I'm retired, have two MACs and fool with this stuff all the time. Problem is that I gave up scripting before there was an internet and I lived in GEnie and CompuServe. That, my friend, was a long time ago! If you can put up with me, happy to test things. Beta test things here and there for devs.
> 
> -wtg


 Well, I'm trying to get a working tools package. It looks to me like if you can just do away with all __MACOSX folders and put binaries in the normal folders that things should work, much like unix. i.e. ffmpeg under the ffmpeg folder, hanbrakeCLI under the hanbrake folder. Problem is the other tools such as comskip are embedded in __MACOSX folder so have to be separated out. If you can get a working structure of all the tools without any of the __MACOSX folders present that would make things much simpler and hopefully should work. I don't know anything about Mac to be of much help.


----------



## wgoosey

Removed by author


----------



## waynomo

moyekj said:


> OK thanks. I added the handbrake CLI you uploaded to existing Mac tools zip file, so hope it just works. Things would be a lot easier if I had at least a Mac VM to run some testing with, but I don't want to have to pay for an OSX installation I would otherwise never use.


Perhaps someone would let you work on their Mac via TeamViewer or Chrome Remote Desktop, etc.


----------



## wireman121

Suggestion: Tree View for Jobs...
I'm not sure how hard it would be to implement, but I was thinking a Tree View for the jobs list would be a nice option. Sometimes I KMTTG is working on 6+ shows at once, and the jobs list becomes long. Sometimes I watch one of the shows live and dont need to process it (KMTTG stops at VRD Review, so generally in the AM there are 6+ VRD review windows open for me to review) so being able to click on the parent of all of the processes and hit cancel instead of each one would be easier.
Being able to collapse them all into just parent objects would help too, to select multiple parents to cancel.

Just a thought


----------



## wireman121

Suggestion: Tree View for Jobs...
I'm not sure how hard it would be to implement, but I was thinking a Tree View for the jobs list would be a nice option. Sometimes I KMTTG is working on 6+ shows at once, and the jobs list becomes long. Sometimes I watch one of the shows live and dont need to process it (KMTTG stops at VRD Review, so generally in the AM there are 6+ VRD review windows open for me to review) so being able to click on the parent of all of the processes and hit cancel instead of each one would be easier.
Being able to collapse them all into just parent objects would help too, to select multiple parents to cancel.

Just a thought


----------



## moyekj

v2.1f version has been released.
Fix to ffmpeg based Ad Cut task which had a missing space in ffmpeg command in last release. Sorry about that.


----------



## danorum

Where is kmttg getting its episode numbers?
I am seeing some weird things with episode numbers.

Some episodes show [Ep xxx] after the showname in the show field, but if I look at the xml file, I see a 4 digit episode number. Also, some episodes don't have an episode number field showing up, but kmttg is showing the correct episode data.

For example, the first episode of Shadowhunters shows [Ep 101], but I see episodenumber 1001 in the xml file.

And if I get a 4 digit season number (like 1001), I am not sure if it should be season 10 episode 1 or season 1 episode 1. If I look at the info or rpc info, kmttg is getting it right.

Dan


----------



## moyekj

danorum said:


> Where is kmttg getting its episode numbers?
> I am seeing some weird things with episode numbers.
> 
> Some episodes show [Ep xxx] after the showname in the show field, but if I look at the xml file, I see a 4 digit episode number. Also, some episodes don't have an episode number field showing up, but kmttg is showing the correct episode data.
> 
> For example, the first episode of Shadowhunters shows [Ep 101], but I see episodenumber 1001 in the xml file.
> 
> And if I get a 4 digit season number (like 1001), I am not sure if it should be season 10 episode 1 or season 1 episode 1. If I look at the info or rpc info, kmttg is getting it right.
> 
> Dan


 Wherever possible kmttg uses RPC info for episode information since as you have found the XML very often has missing or incorrect episode data. For the combined season/episode number, the episode # is ALWAYS 2 digits in kmttg convention and the season # is only as many digits as needed (not 0 padded). So any digits beyond the last 2 are for season, so 1001 would be season 10, episode 01, and 101 would be season 1 episode 01. Of course this convention would break down only if # episodes in a season exceed 99, but I don't think I've ever seen that case yet.


----------



## danorum

Thank you for the quick reply. I had unchecked rpc in kmttg to see if that made a difference and it didn't, so that is why I was confused.

4 digits usually works fine for me, but I do record my wife's soap (General Hospital) and TiVo returns a 5 digit episode number for those. 

I am going to monitor this for a while as the blank ones aren't a big deal because I have code to try to get those from thetvdb. I will see if I continue to get a 4 digit SEEE from the next episode of ShadowHunters. Maybe this was just an anomaly. I am not sure if I want to tackle RPC to the TiVo for the episode data. Overall it is working very well with XML.

Thanks again.
Dan


----------



## moyekj

Even when you uncheck "Use RPC to get NPL" option kmttg will use RPC following obtaining XML listings to obtain more complete information. Enabling the option just means it will bypass XML completely when possible to avoid the slower 2 step process. RPC episode information always trumps XML information since in general it's much more accurate and also jives with what the TiVo itself shows in the HDUI.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> Of course this convention would break down only if # episodes in a season exceed 99, but I don't think I've ever seen that case yet.


Mon 01/18/16 07:00 PM on 7-1=KGODT, Duration = 30 mins, season 32 episode 91, originalAirdate: 2016-01-18

Here is an example of a show that is approaching its episode 99. see what happens next....

Thu 01/28/16 07:00 PM on 7-1=KGODT, Duration = 30 mins, season 32 episode 99, originalAirdate: 2016-01-28

Unfortunately, I do not have enough guide data to find the next episode.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Mon 01/18/16 07:00 PM on 7-1=KGODT, Duration = 30 mins, season 32 episode 91, originalAirdate: 2016-01-18
> 
> Here is an example of a show that is approaching its episode 99. see what happens next....
> 
> Thu 01/28/16 07:00 PM on 7-1=KGODT, Duration = 30 mins, season 32 episode 99, originalAirdate: 2016-01-28
> 
> Unfortunately, I do not have enough guide data to find the next episode.


 Just looking at code I can tell what the combined # will look like for season 32, episode 100: 32100 (so at least it doesn't reset back to 00 or something like that, it will just start using 3 digits for episode).


----------



## wgoosey

What is the downside of checking the "Combine download & decrypt" option. Decrypting is short so you won't save much time. Just wondering if it's hurtful to arbitrarily check it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Just looking at code I can tell what the combined # will look like for season 32, episode 100: 32100 (so at least it doesn't reset back to 00 or something like that, it will just start using 3 digits for episode).


I know that version 1.x works properly having xferred episodes of "Jeopardy!" with 3 digit episodes #s.


----------



## toddgreve

moyekj said:


> Of course this convention would break down only if # episodes in a season exceed 99, but I don't think I've ever seen that case yet.


FYI I have noticed with copying The Dr Oz Show that this fails. It reaches episodes of 190, although currently with the seasons below 10 meaning the first digit is always the season. As such, for the first 99 episodes for a season they show as season 6 (for example) episode 12, then any higher show as season 61 episode 90 for example through KMTTG. In the metadata it only uses as many characters as needed, e.g. 612 vs 6190. I hate to think what season 10 will look compared to season 1. Even stranger I noticed that episode 6190 in this case, shows in the "Now Playing List" of KMTTG as [Ep 6194] not [Ep 6190] and [Ep 7112] is actually Season 7 Ep 12. I have witnessed a few showing something incorrect in one way or another.
As you may expect, the TiVo web interface shows the episode and season correctly, it just may not be sharing it nicely through the XML interface. Perhaps this will need to be an enhancement request to TiVo for their API interface so it could be fixed correctly in KMTTG?


----------



## DeeSeven

I have a question about the new slingbox feature....when you use it through kmtgg does it capture the stream losslessly? or does it re-encode it?


----------



## moyekj

DeeSeven said:


> I have a question about the new slingbox feature....when you use it through kmtgg does it capture the stream losslessly? or does it re-encode it?


See Wiki for more details:
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/slingbox_capture/
There's an option if you wish to capture the raw stream from Slingbox, but otherwise the audio is re-encoded and container re-muxed. The video encode itself however is not touched regardless.


----------



## robertlb01

I just downloaded kmttg tonight and configured it as best as I know how. I am able to view a list of the recorded shows on my TIVO. When I select one and hit START JOBS I get errors starting with:

Marvel's Agent Carter - The Lady in the Lake; A View in the Dark

Recorded Tue 01/19/2016 08:00 PM on 7-1=KATVDT, Duration=120 mins

When Peggy moves to Los Angeles to help investigate an unusual homicide, she is reunited with some familiar faces; an investigation could have huge ramifications for Peggy and those important to her.

>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Great Room' G:\Users\Robert\My Videos\My Ripped Tivo Files\Marvels Agent Carter - The Lady in the Lake A View in the Dark (01_19_2016).TiVo ...

http://192.168.1.70:80/download/Marvel's Agent Carter.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=45594

http IO exception for: http://192.168.1.70:80/download/Marvel's Agent Carter.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=45594

Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.1.70:80/download/Marvel's Agent Carter.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=45594

Download failed to file: G:\Users\Robert\My Videos\My Ripped Tivo Files\Marvels Agent Carter - The Lady in the Lake A View in the Dark (01_19_2016).TiVo

Any idea why I would get this error?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## moyekj

http error 503 = server busy error. Usually only way to resolve is reboot the TiVo.


----------



## LukeNM

I am getting the following error when trying to Refresh Tivo Roamio;

RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.100.7, port=1413): java.security.cert.CertificateException: Certificates does not conform to algorithm constraints

[sun.security.ssl.Alerts.getSSLException(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.fatal(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.fatalSE(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.fatalSE(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.serverCertificate(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.processMessage(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.processLoop(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.process_record(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:192), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:154), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:593), com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying$1AutoThread.run(NowPlaying.java:74), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]

Updated to latest Java, updated kmttg and tools. I tried editing the java.security file as mentioned earilier in this post... Tivo HD and Tivo Premiere are refreshing OK.


----------



## moyekj

LukeNM said:


> I am getting the following error when trying to Refresh Tivo Roamio;
> 
> RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.100.7, port=1413): java.security.cert.CertificateException: Certificates does not conform to algorithm constraints
> 
> [sun.security.ssl.Alerts.getSSLException(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.fatal(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.fatalSE(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.fatalSE(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.serverCertificate(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.processMessage(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.processLoop(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.process_record(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:192), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:154), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:593), com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying$1AutoThread.run(NowPlaying.java:74), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]
> 
> Updated to latest Java, updated kmttg and tools. I tried editing the java.security file as mentioned earilier in this post... Tivo HD and Tivo Premiere are refreshing OK.


 Sigh. Java keeps messing with security settings almost every release and latest Java update 1.8.0_71 broke things again. I have a fix in place to work with latest Java for next release.


----------



## michaelg04

moyekj said:


> Sigh. Java keeps messing with security settings almost every release and latest Java update 1.8.0_71 broke things again. I have a fix in place to work with latest Java for next release.


anyway i could build from source to get it working? or apply a quick fix patch?


----------



## moyekj

michaelg04 said:


> anyway i could build from source to get it working? or apply a quick fix patch?


 Source code with fix is already checked in. I'll probably have another official release tonight.


----------



## philhu

moyekj said:


> Wherever possible kmttg uses RPC info for episode information since as you have found the XML very often has missing or incorrect episode data. For the combined season/episode number, the episode # is ALWAYS 2 digits in kmttg convention and the season # is only as many digits as needed (not 0 padded). So any digits beyond the last 2 are for season, so 1001 would be season 10, episode 01, and 101 would be season 1 episode 01. Of course this convention would break down only if # episodes in a season exceed 99, but I don't think I've ever seen that case yet.


They do. Look at Jimmy Fallon, or other late night shows. Episode numbers often go to 200+


----------



## moyekj

philhu said:


> They do. Look at Jimmy Fallon, or other late night shows. Episode numbers often go to 200+


 Right, and as already discussed they are handled OK, using 3 digits in the combined season/episode number.


----------



## philhu

wgoosey said:


> Happy to test when I can. I'm retired, have two MACs and fool with this stuff all the time. Problem is that I gave up scripting before there was an internet and I lived in GEnie and CompuServe. That, my friend, was a long time ago! If you can put up with me, happy to test things. Beta test things here and there for devs.
> 
> -wtg


I worked for Compuserve in Ohio back then. I was part of the failed WOW internet service. Don't forget Prodigy! Another 'leader' back then


----------



## murgatroyd

Love the feature where you can export SPs, Channel lists, etc. to spreadsheets.

I am still tinkering with the new Roamio. I left Suggestions turned on, and it filled itself up with foreign language programming, since I hadn't taken those channels out of my list yet.

Having a spreadsheet with the lineup makes it a lot easier to keep track of where I left off in the process of toggling channels -- and gives me a place to note glitches in the lineup that need to be reported to TiVo.

It's also awesome to be able to look at the Guide Data, To Do Lists, SP Managers, etc. for both machines and set up new OPs on the Roamio while I am still watching TV. 

Great program, and it just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## LukeNM

moyekj said:


> Source code with fix is already checked in. I'll probably have another official release tonight.


Thank you moyekj for the quick response. I thought I did my due diligence trying to find a fix. Glad to hear it was not something I overlooked. Sorry to cause you additional work.


----------



## moyekj

LukeNM said:


> Thank you moyekj for the quick response. I thought I did my due diligence trying to find a fix. Glad to hear it was not something I overlooked. Sorry to cause you additional work.


 Thanks for reporting it as I normally don't update Java very often so wouldn't have known there was a problem otherwise.


----------



## epstewart

Help! I just installed a new Java version (Version 8 update 71) on my Mac OS X 10.11.1 "El Capitan" iMac. Now kmttg is unable to fetch the NPL from my TiVo Bolt, giving:



> >> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Bolt ...
> RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.1.14, port=1413): java.security.cert.CertificateException: Certificates does not conform to algorithm constraints
> [sun.security.ssl.Alerts.getSSLException(Alerts.java:192), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.fatal(SSLSocketImpl.java:1949), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.fatalSE(Handshaker.java:302), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.fatalSE(Handshaker.java:296), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.serverCertificate(ClientHandshaker.java:1509), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.processMessage(ClientHandshaker.java:216), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.processLoop(Handshaker.java:979), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.process_record(Handshaker.java:914), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(SSLSocketImpl.java:1062), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(SSLSocketImpl.java:1375), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(SSLSocketImpl.java:1403), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(SSLSocketImpl.java:1387), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:192), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:154), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:593), com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying$1AutoThread.run(NowPlaying.java:74), java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745)]


I upgraded kmttg to v2.1f, but no help. The error seems to have something to do with a non-conformant security certificate??? What can I do to get this working again? Thanks in advance ...


----------



## LukeNM

epstewart look at post #9197 above. I have the same issue and it is being worked on by moyekj.


----------



## epstewart

LukeNM said:


> epstewart look at post #9197 above. I have the same issue and it is being worked on by moyekj.


My problem also occurs when I try to refresh NPL on my Roamio Plus, and not just on the Bolt. I tried turning off "Use RPC to get NPL when possible," and my Roamio Plus NPL refresh pulled over 181 shows ... and then:



> >> RUNNING 'REMOTE NP List' JOB FOR TiVo: Roamio Plus
> RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.1.16, port=1413): java.security.cert.CertificateException: Certificates does not conform to algorithm constraints
> [sun.security.ssl.Alerts.getSSLException(Alerts.java:192), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.fatal(SSLSocketImpl.java:1949), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.fatalSE(Handshaker.java:302), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.fatalSE(Handshaker.java:296), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.serverCertificate(ClientHandshaker.java:1509), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.processMessage(ClientHandshaker.java:216), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.processLoop(Handshaker.java:979), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.process_record(Handshaker.java:914), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(SSLSocketImpl.java:1062), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(SSLSocketImpl.java:1375), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(SSLSocketImpl.java:1403), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(SSLSocketImpl.java:1387), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:192), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:154), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:593), com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:59), java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745)]


51 shows were pulled over from the Bolt with RPC off, before giving me the same kind of error. So maybe RPC has something to do with it ... but turning off RPC doesn't totally avoid the error.


----------



## danorum

moyekj said:


> Even when you uncheck "Use RPC to get NPL" option kmttg will use RPC following obtaining XML listings to obtain more complete information. Enabling the option just means it will bypass XML completely when possible to avoid the slower 2 step process. RPC episode information always trumps XML information since in general it's much more accurate and also jives with what the TiVo itself shows in the HDUI.


Thank you again for all your help in figuring this out. I was very confused. I was able to put a c# program together to use RPC.

I could not have done it without all your work on kmttg.

Dan


----------



## moyekj

version v2.1g is now released that contains RPC fix for "Certificates does not conform to algorithm constraints" error with latest Java update: 1.8.0_71
A couple of other minor changes included as well as detailed in release_notes


----------



## moyekj

Sigh, while the latest release fixes issue with local RPC calls, it breaks RPC calls to middlemind.tivo.com which is used by extended search and several other places (such as series 3 related RPC functionality). So I'll have to try and figure out a way to get everything working again... I just hate how Java folks are messing around with this crap so much lately.


----------



## moyekj

Thankfully figured it out, so v2.1h version is released that now works with RPC calls to middlemind server as well as local.


----------



## LukeNM

moyekj said:


> Thankfully figured it out, so v2.1h version is released that now works with RPC calls to middlemind server as well as local.


Seems to be working perfectly now - thank you...


----------



## muerte33

Thanks for all you do for the Tivo Community MOYEKJ!
This program makes having Tivos so much better!


----------



## epstewart

Thanks, Kevin. The v2.1h version solved my problem!


----------



## naconi

I am a first time user of kmttg and I saw some interesting behavior when I started using it yesterday. I downloaded the latest Java release and the 2.1h version of kmttg.
I went through the configuration and it didn't seem to autodetect my Tivos so I manually added the Roamio Plus. On the main screen there was a button for the Roamio (I could refresh and get the currently recorded programs) but when I pushed the remote button the button that I assume was for selecting which Tivo was empty and a refresh of the Season Pass page would result in an error that something about can't access null. I exited kmttg and restarted but that didn't seem to do anything so I decided to try one of the other Tivos and when I manually added the second Tivo the Roamio now appears on the Remote Page but the second one isn't there.
Don't know if I am doing something wrong or if this is a real bug or if this is even the correct place to report it.


----------



## ThAbtO

The Roamio Plus/Pro has a built-in stream which gets assigned an IP different from the DVR You may have entered or KMTTG added the IP of the stream instead of the DVR and there is no playlist.


----------



## moyekj

naconi said:


> I am a first time user of kmttg and I saw some interesting behavior when I started using it yesterday. I downloaded the latest Java release and the 2.1h version of kmttg.
> I went through the configuration and it didn't seem to autodetect my Tivos so I manually added the Roamio Plus. On the main screen there was a button for the Roamio (I could refresh and get the currently recorded programs) but when I pushed the remote button the button that I assume was for selecting which Tivo was empty and a refresh of the Season Pass page would result in an error that something about can't access null. I exited kmttg and restarted but that didn't seem to do anything so I decided to try one of the other Tivos and when I manually added the second Tivo the Roamio now appears on the Remote Page but the second one isn't there.
> Don't know if I am doing something wrong or if this is a real bug or if this is even the correct place to report it.


 If you're adding TiVos manually you have to manually turn on the "enable rpc" setting in config-Tivos tab for each TiVo (series 4 or later) that you add for them to show up in Remote sub-tabs. After doing that and re-starting they should show up in Remote sub-tabs. You can also try enabling "Tivo Beacon" to try and auto-detect TiVos.

Supplying your tivo.com email and password helps kmttg get TSNs for your TiVos so it can determine if they are RPC compatible or not.


----------



## AZBrowncoat

I'm trying to download/setup kmttg to see how it performs vs Archivo; however whenever I launch kmttg it throws the error "Required tools not detected. Download and install them?" but when I click OK to download kmttg cannot open the downloaded ZIP file...


----------



## moyekj

AZBrowncoat said:


> I'm trying to download/setup kmttg to see how it performs vs Archivo; however whenever I launch kmttg it throws the error "Required tools not detected. Download and install them?" but when I click OK to download kmttg cannot open the downloaded ZIP file...


 What OS are you running on or what file is it attempting to download that is failing?


----------



## mattack

Is it expected that some shows don't work downloaded in transport stream format?

I'm not at home so can't give the exact error, but I swear I turned on transport stream earlier in the weekend and download some things.. Then trying to do it again later, I was always getting an error -- oh, now I remember, it was unexpected end of pipe.. when using transport stream.. and turning that off was working. So I realize that sounds like a possible tool issue... but at least I thought it was working previously.

The only reason I was using it was for (slightly) faster downloads, so it's not a huge deal.


----------



## AZBrowncoat

moyekj said:


> What OS are you running on or what file is it attempting to download that is failing?


Windows 10

"File - Downloading file: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmt...ools_v2.1e.zip/download?use_mirror=autoselect ..."

File downloads but kmttg won't open/install the tools.


----------



## moyekj

AZBrowncoat said:


> Windows 10
> 
> "File - Downloading file: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmt...ools_v2.1e.zip/download?use_mirror=autoselect ..."
> 
> File downloads but kmttg won't open/install the tools.


 Just tried it under Windows 10 and it worked fine for me. Make sure you didn't install kmttg under "Program Files" or any other write protected area since that would prevent files from being written. The zip download goes into the kmttg installation dir, so sounds like perhaps write protection may be messing things up. Installation instructions are here in case you haven't seen them:
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/windows_installation/

A rather common problem I've seen is people attempting to run kmttg.jar within the zip file without first unzipping the file to a directory, so that could be your issue as well.


----------



## AZBrowncoat

moyekj said:


> Just tried it under Windows 10 and it worked fine for me. Make sure you didn't install kmttg under "Program Files" or any other write protected area since that would prevent files from being written. The zip download goes into the kmttg installation dir, so sounds like perhaps write protection may be messing things up. Installation instructions are here in case you haven't seen them:
> https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/windows_installation/


Not sure what was going on earlier today but it is indeed working for me now although I made no changes...just ran the JAR file (shrugs)


----------



## snedecor

LOVE this program!

I just installed the latest version and really love it, and am trying to get to know it.

I've successfully gotten it to download, decrypt, adcut, etc. and re-encode, using the default settings (at work, believe it was a "high" setting).

The resultant .mp4 file was larger than the mpg file that was the source.

Most mpg to mp4 encodes that I have done with other software give a reduction in file size.

Am I doing something wrong?

Thanks!

G. Snedecor


----------



## moyekj

snedecor said:


> LOVE this program!
> 
> I just installed the latest version and really love it, and am trying to get to know it.
> 
> I've successfully gotten it to download, decrypt, adcut, etc. and re-encode, using the default settings (at work, believe it was a "high" setting).
> 
> The resultant .mp4 file was larger than the mpg file that was the source.
> 
> Most mpg to mp4 encodes that I have done with other software give a reduction in file size.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> G. Snedecor


 Try one of the ff_mobile profiles such as ff_mobile_720p if your source recording is HD, or ff_mobile_480p if SD.


----------



## ccrider2

Just started getting this or at least just noticed it; doesn't seem to interfere with transfers. I'm using the older v1.1r Don't recall recently doing any JAVA updates until just yesterday, in an attempt to fix the issue.
As I get the error I get 2 audio 'ding alerts'.

Is it time to update to version 2? Or; Am I having some other issue?

Thanks Much,
Chris

RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.1.126, port=1413): java.security.cert.CertificateException: Certificates does not conform to algorithm constraints
[sun.security.ssl.Alerts.getSSLException(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.fatal(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.fatalSE(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.fatalSE(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.serverCertificate(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.processMessage(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.processLoop(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.process_record(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:185), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:147), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:601), com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:57), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]
RemoteInit - (IP=middlemind.tivo.com, port=443): java.security.cert.CertificateException: Certificates does not conform to algorithm constraints
[sun.security.ssl.Alerts.getSSLException(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.fatal(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.fatalSE(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.fatalSE(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.serverCertificate(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.processMessage(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.processLoop(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.process_record(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:185), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:157), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:604), com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:57), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]


----------



## moyekj

ccrider2 said:


> Just started getting this or at least just noticed it; doesn't seem to interfere with transfers. I'm using the older v1.1r Don't recall recently doing any JAVA updates until just yesterday, in an attempt to fix the issue.
> As I get the error I get 2 audio 'ding alerts'.
> 
> Is it time to update to version 2? Or; Am I having some other issue?
> 
> Thanks Much,
> Chris
> 
> RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.1.126, port=1413): java.security.cert.CertificateException: Certificates does not conform to algorithm constraints
> [sun.security.ssl.Alerts.getSSLException(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.fatal(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.fatalSE(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.fatalSE(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.serverCertificate(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.processMessage(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.processLoop(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.process_record(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:185), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:147), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:601), com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:57), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]
> RemoteInit - (IP=middlemind.tivo.com, port=443): java.security.cert.CertificateException: Certificates does not conform to algorithm constraints
> [sun.security.ssl.Alerts.getSSLException(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.fatal(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.fatalSE(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.fatalSE(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.serverCertificate(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.processMessage(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.processLoop(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.process_record(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:185), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:157), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:604), com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:57), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]


 Yes, latest Java update (1.8.0_71) broke things which the latest kmttg v2.1h fixes, so updating to that version will fix your problem.


----------



## elmeng

In the kmttg configuration under program options, I have selected "Use com skip GUI to review detected commercials". When the program gets to commercial review, nothing happen just the ticking of the clock. The message panel gives some key strokes. Where is the GUI and what am I supposed to be looking for? Using a Mac with latest OS. Is there any documentation to help me know how to use this review process?


----------



## moyekj

elmeng said:


> In the kmttg configuration under program options, I have selected "Use com skip GUI to review detected commercials". When the program gets to commercial review, nothing happen just the ticking of the clock. The message panel gives some key strokes. Where is the GUI and what am I supposed to be looking for? Using a Mac with latest OS. Is there any documentation to help me know how to use this review process?


 For comskip I believe only Windows version supports the comskip GUI.


----------



## elmeng

moyekj said:


> For comskip I believe only Windows version supports the comskip GUI.


Thanks, I was worried that would be the case.

Next question, the edi and txt file output are outputted as frames. Is there a way to convert frames to time (roxio video player, Toast, VLC, and Turbo 264 HD; all use time)?


----------



## moyekj

elmeng said:


> Thanks, I was worried that would be the case.
> 
> Next question, the edi and txt file output are outputted as frames. Is there a way to convert frames to time (roxio video player, Toast, VLC, and Turbo 264 HD; all use time)?


For me the edl file has cut points in seconds:


Code:


0.00	10.98	0
245.18	300.60	0
...

(The txt file is in frames)


----------



## thalador

Hi folks. Love the program but over the last month I have been getting errors when searching for season premiers. Running 2.1h (always keep up to date) and java build 1.8.0_65-b17. At the end I get the following

>> RUNNING 'REMOTE Season Premieres' JOB FOR TiVo: Roamio

Collecting information on existing Season Passes...

RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.1.5, port=1413): Connection refused: connect

[java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.connect0(Native Method), java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.<init>(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketFactoryImpl.createSocket(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:188), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:154), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:593), com.tivo.kmttg.gui.remote.premiere.TagPremieresWithSeasonPasses(premiere.java:372), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.SeasonPremieres(Remote.java:1762), com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:95), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]

REMOTE job completed: 0:11:37

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

thalador, do any of the Remote sub-tabs work, such as "Season Passes"?

If not then perhaps you have network-based remote controls turned off and need to turn it on:
Settings--Remote, CableCARD & Devices--Network Remote Control--Allow network-based remote controls


----------



## thalador

moyekj said:


> thalador, do any of the Remote sub-tabs work, such as "Season Passes"?
> 
> If not then perhaps you have network-based remote controls turned off and need to turn it on:
> Settings--Remote, CableCARD & Devices--Network Remote Control--Allow network-based remote controls


Everything seems to work fine, except for the error on the season premiers


----------



## moyekj

thalador said:


> Everything seems to work fine, except for the error on the season premiers


 Then my guess is under config--Tivos tab you have an old/out of date TiVo entry with IP address of 192.168.1.5 that needs to be removed.


----------



## thalador

I will take a look when I get home, thanks for the advice..

Update - that was the problem. I had an old tivo in the config. Thanks alot!


----------



## sheshechic

Does this program have restrictions on the length of the recording? I have a 7 hour movie that kmttg can't download.


----------



## moyekj

sheshechic said:


> Does this program have restrictions on the length of the recording? I have a 7 hour movie that kmttg can't download.


 No. Could well be you are running into this issue with TiVo web server:
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/Resume_Downloads/


----------



## robertlb01

moyekj said:


> http error 503 = server busy error. Usually only way to resolve is reboot the TiVo.


Okay, I rebooted my TiVo and it found all the video files on the TiVo. However, when I start the copy process I wind up getting the following error:



> http://192.168.1.70:80/download/KARK 4 News at 5.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=46482: The device is not ready
> Download failed to file: G:\Users\Robert\My Videos\My Ripped Tivo Files\KARK 4 News at 5 (01_20_2016).TiVo


When I go to File Explorer, my G: drive is no longer listed. I have to reboot my PC before I can see my G: drive listed under This PC. I've tried this several time using the latest version and once with version 1.1r.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## moyekj

robertlb01 said:


> Okay, I rebooted my TiVo and it found all the video files on the TiVo. However, when I start the copy process I wind up getting the following error:
> 
> When I go to File Explorer, my G: drive is no longer listed. I have to reboot my PC before I can see my G: drive listed under This PC. I've tried this several time using the latest version and once with version 1.1r.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks,
> Robert


 Appears to be PC issue of some sort if the g: volume disappears on you. What is the g: volume? Is that a network share? Whatever it is sounds like it is timing out or dropping. If it's a network share you should use the \\server\folder syntax instead of attaching it to g: volume.


----------



## robertlb01

moyekj said:


> Appears to be PC issue of some sort if the g: volume disappears on you. What is the g: volume? Is that a network share? Whatever it is sounds like it is timing out or dropping. If it's a network share you should use the \\server\folder syntax instead of attaching it to g: volume.


No network share. The G: drive is plugged directly into my motherboard via SATA cable. It's a standard WD 640GB HDD.

Robert


----------



## markmarz

Found I was having quite a few Video resync frames removed & Audio frame errors in VideoRedo when converting H264 TiVo transport stream files to mp4 (a minor recode now that TiVo files are H264 on my Roamio) when using tivolibre to decrypt.

Through trial and error I was able to eliminate these dropped frames by enabling VideoRedo decryption in kmttg options, and of course deselecting tivolibre decryption. This invokes VideoRedo's QuickStreamFix and decryption.

Just for what it's worth.


----------



## PaulS

markmarz said:


> Found I was having quite a few Video resync frames removed & Audio frame errors in VideoRedo when converting H264 TiVo transport stream files to mp4 (a minor recode now that TiVo files are H264 on my Roamio) when using tivolibre to decrypt.
> 
> Through trial and error I was able to eliminate these dropped frames by enabling VideoRedo decryption in kmttg options, and of course deselecting tivolibre decryption. This invokes VideoRedo's QuickStreamFix and decryption.
> 
> Just for what it's worth.


Is it possible for you to narrow the problem further to either the tivolibre or qsfix stages ? To the best of my knowledge, tivolibre produces identical results to the TiVo decrypt library. It's possible there's a still hole there, however. If there is, one of your files may be a good test case for the tivolibre developers to examine for bug fixes.


----------



## moyekj

markmarz said:


> Found I was having quite a few Video resync frames removed & Audio frame errors in VideoRedo when converting H264 TiVo transport stream files to mp4 (a minor recode now that TiVo files are H264 on my Roamio) when using tivolibre to decrypt.
> 
> Through trial and error I was able to eliminate these dropped frames by enabling VideoRedo decryption in kmttg options, and of course deselecting tivolibre decryption. This invokes VideoRedo's QuickStreamFix and decryption.
> 
> Just for what it's worth.


 Were you using "QS Fix" task in addition to "decrypt" task prior to enabling VRD as is the recommended flow?


----------



## keenanSR

Bad metadata from the guide data provider? It showed the same 32 HR on the TiVo Info banner. Never seen it before, thought it was interesting. Anyone else see it?



Spoiler


----------



## moyekj

keenanSR said:


> Bad metadata from the guide data provider? It showed the same 32 HR on the TiVo Info banner. Never seen it before, thought it was interesting. Anyone else see it?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 Yep, I've seen that before, but it also showed the same thing on the TiVo itself as you mentioned, even though the play bar was correct.


----------



## ALbino

I don't know if it's related, but I have several recordings on my new Roamio that have similar issues that I never got on my Premiere XL4. For example I have a 90 minute recording that KMTTG lists as 25 hours and 6 minutes with a bitrate of 0.71. There's a few others like that as well. It's not a big deal, but thought I'd mention it.


----------



## robertlb01

robertlb01 said:


> No network share. The G: drive is plugged directly into my motherboard via SATA cable. It's a standard WD 640GB HDD.
> 
> Robert


I think this has been resolved. I switched the Output Dir to use my main drive (an SSD) and tried it. The first couple of times it crashed my PC. I then deleted all the kmttg files and downloaded and installed the latest version (2.1h) and tried again. This time it worked without a hitch. I've succesfully downloaded and encoded two shows with no problems. Love this program! Thanks so much!!


----------



## robertlb01

Okay, now that I have kmttg copying files from my TiVo to my PC I'd like to try the following:

I want to copy a recorded show from the TiVo to my PC, remove commercials, and then push the show back to the TiVo for viewing.

First of all, is this even possible?

I tried it by selecting: Metadata, Ad Detect, Ad Cut, and Push.

Everything seemed to work fine, until it tried to push the file back to my TiVo. kmttg reported the file being pushed. It finished very quickly with a reported elapsed time of 0:00:00.

When I look at the pyTiVo window I see the following message:

tsn=Great+Room HTTP/1.1" 200 -
ERRORyTivo.video.video:<error>


Code:


notAuthorized</code<text>Cannot find accountID for TSN Great</text></error>[/INDENT]

Image containing error message attached.[IMG]http://www.robertlakebarrett.com/images/pyTivo_info.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## cbpowers

Hi,

I've been using KMTTG for a while, but with 2.1h, I seem to have a new issue. 

When I download the TiVo shows, the download is complete, seems to be successful, however, I get no video. If I try to transfer it to the TiVo (so download, delete from TiVo, then try to push show back to TiVo) it will fail. 

This was working at some point in time, so not sure if functionality changed or there's a bug. Sorry if I'm missing something. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## moyekj

robertlb01 said:


> When I look at the pyTiVo window I see the following message:
> tsn=Great+Room HTTP/1.1" 200 -
> ERRORyTivo.video.video:<error>
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> notAuthorized</code<text>Cannot find accountID for TSN Great</text></error>[/INDENT][/QUOTE] You need to get pushes working in pyTivo independent of kmttg. The [server] section in pyTivo needs to have tivo_username and tivo_password entries for your tivo.com username and password (re-start pyTivo after any config change). You can test pushes from pyTivo itself by connecting with a browser to localhost:9032 and then try to push a file from there.


----------



## moyekj

cbpowers said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been using KMTTG for a while, but with 2.1h, I seem to have a new issue.
> 
> When I download the TiVo shows, the download is complete, seems to be successful, however, I get no video. If I try to transfer it to the TiVo (so download, delete from TiVo, then try to push show back to TiVo) it will fail.
> 
> This was working at some point in time, so not sure if functionality changed or there's a bug. Sorry if I'm missing something.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


 If you get audio and no video most likely you're attempting to download an H.264 recording which requires TS TiVo download to work. Turn on Transport Stream option under config--Program Options in kmttg.


----------



## elmeng

moyekj said:


> For me the edl file has cut points in seconds:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 0.00	10.98	0
> 245.18	300.60	0
> ...
> 
> (The txt file is in frames)


Must be a easy way to convert seconds to hrs minutes.

Maybe a spreadsheet?

Les


----------



## dougdingle

elmeng said:


> Must be a easy way to convert seconds to hrs minutes.
> 
> Maybe a spreadsheet?
> 
> Les


I believe Excel has a built-in function to do just that.


----------



## philhu

dougdingle said:


> I believe Excel has a built-in function to do just that.


hour=int(value/3600)
min = value-(hr*3600)

Put this in cells as functions


----------



## sydnius

I've been diagnosing some issues since the recent java update forced me to upgrade to the latest version of kmttg.

I found that some newly recorded programs wouldn't download fully. They would download slowly (10Mbps, where my normal speed is 100+), and they would crap out early in the download.

I switched on kmttg's transport stream download option, which enabled the successful downloading of these files. The files were coming off the TiVo as H.264 files!!!

Digging further, it seems that Verizon has turned on H.264 encoding for some channels (Cartoon Network HD, Nick HD, Disney XD and several others). You can read about that here.

Now, a .ts file plays fine in VLC of course, but I'm archiving these files to my NAS for Plex to chew on. Plex doesn't like .ts files. I'm sticking with my previous workflow of encoding to .m4v files with HandbrakeCLI, in order to process the .ts file into something workable.

One thing I've noted that seems strange is that Handbrake still seems to be squeezing the H.264 stream to 50% of the original file size. I would think that with my -q 20.0, the file would be similar in size to the original stream. Maybe Verizon isn't squeezing them as tightly as I would suspect.

I thought I'd pass on this info to any others having trouble getting things off their TiVo who are in Verizonland.


----------



## wmcbrine

sydnius said:


> Digging further, it seems that Verizon has turned on H.264 encoding for some channels (Cartoon Network HD, Nick HD, Disney XD and several others).


To be clear, although those particular channels are in the process of changing over now (the change hasn't hit all areas yet), Fios has had some other H.264 channels for years.


----------



## ALbino

sydnius said:


> Now, a .ts file plays fine in VLC of course, but Im archiving these files to my NAS for Plex to chew on. Plex doesnt like .ts files. Im sticking with my previous workflow of encoding to .m4v files with HandbrakeCLI, in order to process the .ts file into something workable.


For Plex can you just remux the .ts file into an MKV container using MKVToolNix? That would save you a whole lot of time.


----------



## ej42137

philhu said:


> hour=int(value/3600)
> min = value-(hr*3600)
> 
> Put this in cells as functions


Assuming "value" is the time in seconds:

minute = int(value/60-hour*60)​
However, the unit of time in Excel is fractional parts of a day, that is, 12 hours is stored in Excel as 0.5 days, so these expressions wouldn't work at all if you used them against actual Excel timestamps.

The Excel functions to extract the minute and second values from a timestamp are =MINUTE(...) and =SECOND(...).


----------



## elprice7345

markmarz said:


> Found I was having quite a few Video resync frames removed & Audio frame errors in VideoRedo when converting H264 TiVo transport stream files to mp4 (a minor recode now that TiVo files are H264 on my Roamio) when using tivolibre to decrypt.
> 
> Through trial and error I was able to eliminate these dropped frames by enabling VideoRedo decryption in kmttg options, and of course deselecting tivolibre decryption. This invokes VideoRedo's QuickStreamFix and decryption.


I did some more testing after @markmarz post and found similar results to what I had posted earlier: http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10703379#post10703379. Even with his revised process flow, the problem in my situation still seems to be with the TS download process, not the decryption process.

Most of my shows download with the same duration in either format, but some TS shows have a shorter duration.

All of my shows are still broadcast in mpeg2 vs. h264.

Some key differences from MediaInfo for one recent show (TS vs. PS):
* Duration: 59:37 vs 59:58
* File size: 691 MiB vs 659 MiB
* Overall bit rate: 1620 Kbps 1536 kbps

Questions:
* Does anyone know of a programmatic way to compare the files and see where they differ? SW that would find the glitches and/or drops without having to watch each show?
* Is it possible the duration difference is a calculation difference between the two formats? I wouldn't think so, because the durations are the same for most shows.
* I didn't expect the file size to be bigger for the shorter duration file, since they use the same codec. Is this expected?


----------



## wmcbrine

elprice7345 said:


> * I didn't expect the file size to be bigger for the shorter duration file, since they use the same codec. Is this expected?


Yes -- transport streams have a lot more padding.


----------



## DC_SnDvl

I restored my one passes from kmttg 2.1c to my bold and now they do not work and I am unable to edit them on the TIVO. When I try to delete them in with kmmtg I get the following error.

Deleting SP on TiVo 'Play Room': show name

RPC error response:

{

"code": "internalError",

"debug": "0x70001",

"text": "Unable to locate subscription.",

"type": "error"

}


----------



## moyekj

DC_SnDvl said:


> I restored my one passes from kmttg 2.1c to my bold and now they do not work and I am unable to edit them on the TIVO. When I try to delete them in with kmmtg I get the following error.
> 
> Deleting SP on TiVo 'Play Room': show name
> 
> RPC error response:
> 
> {
> "code": "internalError",
> "debug": "0x70001",
> "text": "Unable to locate subscription.",
> "type": "error"
> }


 All of them or select ones are not working?


----------



## DC_SnDvl

moyekj said:


> All of them or select ones are not working?


It look like none are working


----------



## moyekj

I don't have a Bolt to test with, but on my Roamio Pro loading previously saved SPs is working fine.

Perhaps someone else reading this with a Bolt can try out loading 1 saved SP to see their result?

Are you able to schedule new SPs from kmttg from the Guide tab for example?


----------



## ThAbtO

DC_SnDvl said:


> I restored my one passes from kmttg 2.1c to my bold and now they do not work and I am unable to edit them on the TIVO. When I try to delete them in with kmmtg I get the following error.


After you had loaded the pass to the Tivo and it shows up right in the Season/OnePass Manager but not setting up recordings, try reordering the top most pass down 1 position (EX: Right arrow, down, left,) on the tivo not KMTTG, then wait a bit for it to update and then move the same pass back (EX: Right, up, left.)


----------



## robertlb01

moyekj said:


> You need to get pushes working in pyTivo independent of kmttg. The [server] section in pyTivo needs to have tivo_username and tivo_password entries for your tivo.com username and password (re-start pyTivo after any config change). You can test pushes from pyTivo itself by connecting with a browser to localhost:9032 and then try to push a file from there.


Okay, I've opened pyTivo in a browser and attempted to push a 30 minute episode of Barney Miller to my Tivo. I select the episode and click Send to Tivo next to the select field containing my Tivo. In the Python window it lists:

Queued "Barney Miller..." for Push to 846000nnnnnn.
POST /TivoConnect HTTP/1.1" 200 - 
GET /TivoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=MyMovies&Format=text/html HTTP/1.1" 200 -

However, nothing ever appears on my Tivo. Are their certain ports I need to open in Windows Firewall? How about my Internet ISP modem?

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!

Robert


----------



## moyekj

robertlb01 said:


> Okay, I've opened pyTivo in a browser and attempted to push a 30 minute episode of Barney Miller to my Tivo. I select the episode and click Send to Tivo next to the select field containing my Tivo. In the Python window it lists:
> 
> Queued "Barney Miller..." for Push to 846000nnnnnn.
> POST /TivoConnect HTTP/1.1" 200 -
> GET /TivoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=MyMovies&Format=text/html HTTP/1.1" 200 -
> 
> However, nothing ever appears on my Tivo. Are their certain ports I need to open in Windows Firewall? How about my Internet ISP modem?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> Robert


 It can take several minutes before the push starts. pyTivo is queuing up a request to TiVo server and then your TiVo has to communicate with that server to initiate transfer and that takes a while. If you start kmttg and select File--Show pending pyTivo pushes with relevant TiVo tab selected it will show you any queued up transfers on TiVo server waiting to be transferred.


----------



## moyekj

v2.1i version is now released which contains a Windows binary update to handbrake that supports Intel Quick Sync GPU encoder and an accompanying "hb_qsv_h264" sample encoding profile. NOTE: You are better off using VideoRedo Quick Sync encoder if you have VideoRedo since it uses less CPU compared to handbrake.

Perhaps more importantly this release incorporates latest 0.7.3 version of tivolibre with fixes to TS TiVo file decryption that were affecting some users.

Consult release_notes for all the details.


----------



## robertlb01

moyekj said:


> It can take several minutes before the push starts. pyTivo is queuing up a request to TiVo server and then your TiVo has to communicate with that server to initiate transfer and that takes a while. If you start kmttg and select File--Show pending pyTivo pushes with relevant TiVo tab selected it will show you any queued up transfers on TiVo server waiting to be transferred.


Thank you for this information. I did as you suggested with kmttg and I did see a pending pyTivo push for Barney Miller. However, after letting pyTivo and kmttg running for about an hour and a half nothing appears on my Tivo. I tried the option to show pending pushes again and the message appeared telling me there were no pending pushes to display.


----------



## moyekj

robertlb01 said:


> Thank you for this information. I did as you suggested with kmttg and I did see a pending pyTivo push for Barney Miller. However, after letting pyTivo and kmttg running for about an hour and a half nothing appears on my Tivo. I tried the option to show pending pushes again and the message appeared telling me there were no pending pushes to display.


 Just tried a pyTivo push and the transfer started about 4 minutes after the push request. Note that if you're running beta software on your TiVo by any chance then you need to re-define which TiVo server to use as it's different for beta units.


----------



## elprice7345

Update from my earlier post: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10783843#post10783843


> I did some more testing after @markmarz post and found similar results to what I had posted earlier: http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/sho...9#post10703379. Even with his revised process flow, the problem in my situation still seems to be with the TS download process, not the decryption process.


I tested downloading several shows in TS format, decrypting with tivolibre and also with VRD, and then downloading in PS format, decrypting with tivolibre and also with VRD.

All of my shows are still mpeg2.

If I downloaded in PS format it didn't matter which decryption method I used. I got the same duration in each case.

If I download in TS format, I got better results using VRD to decrypt (@markmarz process: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10780545#post10780545) than tivolibre. Not sure why.


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> If I download in TS format, I got better results using VRD to decrypt (@markmarz process: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10780545#post10780545) than tivolibre. Not sure why.


 Make sure that:
1. You're using v2.1i version of kmttg with latest tivolibre
2. You run qsfix in addition to decrypt when using tivolibre to decrypt
When you decrypt using VRD it's doing VRD qsfix so you're not comparing apples to apples.

Also note about tivolibre from Todd the author:
https://github.com/fflewddur/tivolibre/issues/7


> As of 0.7.0, TivoLibre cleans up TS files by dropping unsynchronized data, frames that even the DirectShow DLL leaves encrypted, null packets, and orphaned packets.


i.e. tivolibre decrypt intentionally won't be binary identical to DirectShow decrypt.


----------



## huffy49

I'm not sure where to turn for help on an issue that came up after I updated kmttg to v2.1.i from v2.0.

Any time I try to access the 'Remote' tab and click refresh I get the following error messages: 
2016_02_03_18:05:05 >> RUNNING 'REMOTE ToDo List' JOB FOR TiVo: DVR-1298
2016_02_03_18:05:05 ERROR: RPC error response:
{
"code": "routingError",
"text": "Unsupported schema version",
"type": "error"
}
2016_02_03_18:05:05 ERROR: RPC error response:
{
"code": "routingError",
"text": "Unsupported schema version",
"type": "error"
}
2016_02_03_18:05:06 NOTE: REMOTE job completed: 0:00:01
2016_02_03_18:05:06 ---DONE--- job='REMOTE ToDo List' TiVo=DVR-1298

I'm on the current release of kmttg tools and the current release of Java. 
If nobody knows what's wrong, how do I go back to v2.0?

TIA,
huffy


----------



## moyekj

huffy49 said:


> I'm not sure where to turn for help on an issue that came up after I updated kmttg to v2.1.i from v2.0.
> 
> Any time I try to access the 'Remote' tab and click refresh I get the following error messages:
> 2016_02_03_18:05:05 >> RUNNING 'REMOTE ToDo List' JOB FOR TiVo: DVR-1298
> 2016_02_03_18:05:05 ERROR: RPC error response:
> {
> "code": "routingError",
> "text": "Unsupported schema version",
> "type": "error"
> }
> 2016_02_03_18:05:05 ERROR: RPC error response:
> {
> "code": "routingError",
> "text": "Unsupported schema version",
> "type": "error"
> }
> 2016_02_03_18:05:06 NOTE: REMOTE job completed: 0:00:01
> 2016_02_03_18:05:06 ---DONE--- job='REMOTE ToDo List' TiVo=DVR-1298
> 
> I'm on the current release of kmttg tools and the current release of Java.
> If nobody knows what's wrong, how do I go back to v2.0?
> 
> TIA,
> huffy


 This must be a cable company supplied TiVo with old TiVo software running. What software version is running on the TiVo and what are the first 6 characters of your TiVo's TSN #?


----------



## robertlb01

moyekj said:


> Just tried a pyTivo push and the transfer started about 4 minutes after the push request. Note that if you're running beta software on your TiVo by any chance then you need to re-define which TiVo server to use as it's different for beta units.


I don't know of any beta software on my Tivo. I've owned it for about 3 years now and as far as I know it only has software that Tivo regularly sends out. I kind of suspect my pyTivo.config file is not correct, but I don't know enough about pyTivo, kmttg, and Tivo to really know. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## moyekj

robertlb01 said:


> I kind of suspect my pyTivo.config file is not correct, but I don't know enough about pyTivo, kmttg, and Tivo to really know. Thanks for all your help.


 The fact that it queued up the transfer such that you were able to see it queued on the TiVo server using kmttg tells me that pyTivo is working, but the communication between TiVo server and your TiVo did not work out. You may want to try again a different night to see if anything changes - once in a while TiVo servers just don't behave as they should.

If you pull the video (initiate request from TiVo itself) that works a lot more reliably since it doesn't involve the TiVo servers at all, so unless you have a good reason to push instead of pull you can just pull it instead.


----------



## robertlb01

moyekj said:


> The fact that it queued up the transfer such that you were able to see it queued on the TiVo server using kmttg tells me that pyTivo is working, but the communication between TiVo server and your TiVo did not work out. You may want to try again a different night to see if anything changes - once in a while TiVo servers just don't behave as they should.
> 
> If you pull the video (initiate request from TiVo itself) that works a lot more reliably since it doesn't involve the TiVo servers at all, so unless you have a good reason to push instead of pull you can just pull it instead.


I didn't know you could pull (I'm kind of new to this). How do you pull from the Tivo? One thing I might mention...I've never been able to get Plex to work either.


----------



## moyekj

robertlb01 said:


> I didn't know you could pull (I'm kind of new to this). How do you pull from the Tivo? One thing I might mention...I've never been able to get Plex to work either.


 With pyTivo running go to your TiVo "My Shows" screen and scroll all the way to the bottom and you will see your pyTivo video share names there. Select one and then you will see a list of all your video files showing up. From there you can pick one you want to transfer to your TiVo - that's called a pull.


----------



## robertlb01

moyekj said:


> With pyTivo running go to your TiVo "My Shows" screen and scroll all the way to the bottom and you will see your pyTivo video share names there. Select one and then you will see a list of all your video files showing up. From there you can pick one you want to transfer to your TiVo - that's called a pull.


Okay. I started pyTivo and went to my Tivo unit and went to "My Shows". My pyTivo share (My Movies) was not on the list. I did some poking around on my Tivo and found where I could Enable Network Apps. I thought this might be a prerequisite so I enabled it and restarted the Tivo. Still no My Movies in the list.


----------



## ThAbtO

robertlb01 said:


> Okay. I started pyTivo and went to my Tivo unit and went to "My Shows". My pyTivo share (My Movies) was not on the list. I did some poking around on my Tivo and found where I could Enable Network Apps. I thought this might be a prerequisite so I enabled it and restarted the Tivo. Still no My Movies in the list.


PyTivo is not setup correctly.

[snipped to PM]

Above WAS the PyTivo.conf file and all parts marked with * needs your attention and augment with proper info.
mark and copy to notepad/text editor, save as PyTivo.conf in .txt format in PyTivo folder..


----------



## robertlb01

ThAbtO said:


> PyTivo is not setup correctly.
> 
> Above is the PyTivo.conf file and all parts marked with * needs your attention and augment with proper info.
> mark and copy to notepad/text editor, save as PyTivo.conf in .txt format in PyTivo folder..


Here is my conf file:



Code:


[Server]
beacon = 192.168.1.70
togo_path = D:\kmttg_v2.1h
tivo_password = ########
tivo_mak = ******3234
tivo_username = [email protected]
ffmpeg = E:\pyTivo\bin\ffmpeg.exe
port = 9032
[_tivo_846000190255D04]

[_tivo_SD]

[_tivo_HD]

[MyMovies]
path = D:\kmttg_v2.1h
type = video


----------



## mattack

Weird, About still says 2.1h is the latest, though update.. does say 2.1i

(I'll just do update...)


----------



## moyekj

robertlb01 said:


> Here is my conf file:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [Server]
> beacon = 192.168.1.70
> togo_path = D:\kmttg_v2.1h
> tivo_password = ****
> tivo_mak = ******3234
> tivo_username = ****
> ffmpeg = E:\pyTivo\bin\ffmpeg.exe
> port = 9032
> [_tivo_****]
> 
> [_tivo_SD]
> 
> [_tivo_HD]
> 
> [MyMovies]
> path = D:\kmttg_v2.1h
> type = video


 Your conf looks fine. However this is off topic in this thread so you should post in pyTivo thread to debug pyTivo related issues.


----------



## robertlb01

moyekj said:


> Your conf looks fine. However this is off topic in this thread so you should post in pyTivo thread to debug pyTivo related issues.


Oh, okay. I think I started off with kmttg support questions and it morphed into pyTivo. My apologies. I'll seek out the pyTivo support thread. Thanks!


----------



## robertlb01

moyekj,

Would you mind editing your post and remove my password and email address? Thanks. I feel pretty dumb posting that. I've changed my login at tivo.com but I would feel better if the old info was not posted anywhere.


----------



## ThAbtO

robertlb01 said:


> moyekj,
> 
> Would you mind editing your post and remove my password and email address? Thanks. I feel pretty dumb posting that. I've changed my login at tivo.com but I would feel better if the old info was not posted anywhere.


You have to do that, click on edit.


----------



## wmcbrine

robertlb01 said:


> Here is my conf file:


Try taking out the "beacon" line.


----------



## gonzotek

ThAbtO said:


> You have to do that, click on edit.


It's also in Kevin's quote. Only Kevin or a mod can fix that.


----------



## moyekj

robertlb01 said:


> moyekj,
> 
> Would you mind editing your post and remove my password and email address? Thanks. I feel pretty dumb posting that. I've changed my login at tivo.com but I would feel better if the old info was not posted anywhere.


 Done.


----------



## reneg

I have a wishlist that records movies on my Tivo HD and then I transfer them to my PC with kmttg. On rare occasion, the file renaming in kmttg does not include the movie year in the filename on the PC. For the files that don't have the movie year when I think they should, I've looked at the metadata file and the movieYear tag is present in the metadata file.

Does kmttg use the metadata file or does it rely on communication to the Tivo Mind server to get this data?

Here is my file renaming string from kmttg
[mainTitle][".S" season]["E" episode]["-" episodeTitle ][" (" movieYear ")"]

It works 99.5% of the time


----------



## philhu

Interesting find.

I was about to report this. It also sometimes leaves off Original Air Date or Episode title, even though the metadata is definitely there

It seems to happen in bunches, like if I grab 15 of a program, 3-4 in the middle of the batch will do it. The interesting thing in the 2 I tried is that if I kill all the outputs and try the one item again, it works correctly


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> Make sure that:
> 1. You're using v2.1i version of kmttg with latest tivolibre
> 2. You run qsfix in addition to decrypt when using tivolibre to decrypt
> When you decrypt using VRD it's doing VRD qsfix so you're not comparing apples to apples.
> 
> Also note about tivolibre from Todd the author:
> https://github.com/fflewddur/tivolibre/issues/7
> 
> i.e. tivolibre decrypt intentionally won't be binary identical to DirectShow decrypt.


All testing done with kmttg v2.1i and VRD 5.1.2.731.

I went through the complete process with each show.

Process 1: DL to PS, tivolibre decrypt, QS Fix
Process 2: DL to TS, tivolibre decrypt, QS Fix
Process 3: DL to TS, combined QS Fix & decrypt

Using Process 1 as the baseline here are the deltas I get in duration using Process 1 vs. 2 vs. 3 (MM:SS). All TS show durations are <= PS show durations.
Show 1: 03:02; 00:43
Show 2: 00:05; 00:03
Show 3: 00:22; 00:07

About half of my shows show no difference in duration downloading in the TS format and most show only a few seconds difference. But some show a significant difference, e.g., Show 1.

I scanned through the good version of Show 1 at 10 second intervals and was unable to find any drops, certainly not 3 minutes worth.

@moyekj - I'll be happy to work with you and the tivolibre developers if you think that would help. For now, I'll keep downloading in PS.


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> Does kmttg use the metadata file or does it rely on communication to the Tivo Mind server to get this data?


 File naming comes BEFORE metadata file generation and relies on RPC data from tivo.com (or non-extended XML information for TiVos without RPC). If you can come up with specific example that reliably fails at least most of the time that would be helpful for debugging. I'd say in general if you are viewing the NPL list and click use 'j' bindkey to dump information to message window and "movieYear" shows up there then it should be available for file name. If the information is not available there then it won't show up in file naming template. The "metadata" task uses extended XML information combined with RPC information when possible to get metadata so in general can have more information than is available to file naming.


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> All testing done with kmttg v2.1i and VRD 5.1.2.731.
> 
> I went through the complete process with each show.
> 
> Process 1: DL to PS, tivolibre decrypt, QS Fix
> Process 2: DL to TS, tivolibre decrypt, QS Fix
> Process 2: DL to TS, combined QS Fix & decrypt
> 
> Using Process 1 as the baseline here are the deltas I get in duration using Process 1 vs. 2 vs. 3 (MM:SS). All TS show durations are <= PS show durations.
> Show 1: 03:02; 00:43
> Show 2: 00:05; 00:03
> Show 3: 00:22; 00:07
> 
> About half of my shows show no difference in duration downloading in the TS format and most show only a few seconds difference. But some show a significant difference, e.g., Show 1.
> 
> I scanned through the good version of Show 1 at 10 second intervals and was unable to find any drops, certainly not 3 minutes worth.
> 
> @moyekj - I'll be happy to work with you and the tivolibre developers if you think that would help. For now, I'll keep downloading in PS.


 What tool are you getting the duration from (and do different tools agree on the duration)? A difference of 3 minutes for Show 1 should be fairly obvious to determine visually if there actually is any video missing or if it's just inaccurate estimate of duration.

Anecdotally, I've been using TS transfers for over 2 years now (with VRD to decrypt) and have never noticed any missing video segments.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> File naming comes BEFORE metadata file generation and relies on RPC data from tivo.com (or non-extended XML information for TiVos without RPC). If you can come up with specific example that reliably fails at least most of the time that would be helpful for debugging. I'd say in general if you are viewing the NPL list and click use 'j' bindkey to dump information to message window and "movieYear" shows up there then it should be available for file name. If the information is not available there then it won't show up in file naming template. The "metadata" task uses extended XML information combined with RPC information when possible to get metadata so in general can have more information than is available to file naming.


I suspect that for those rare instances when movieYear doesn't come through in my filename that my connection to TiVo.com has some sort of issue. It usually seems random, though I've seen it with a couple of files back to back. I cannot duplicate the issue when I retry. I have auto-transfers in kmttg set up to move these files to the PC, so I don't monitor closely until they've been transferred to the PC. I don't think it's a bug in kmttg. I think it's either an internet connectivity issue on my end or an issue at TiVo.com.

Thanks for the detailed explanation.

Also, the changes you've made in recent releases to highlight history file items in the various remote tab functions like todo and search have been working great. Thanks again for making those changes to kmttg.


----------



## ej42137

I have noticed that I can make the missing movie year problem happen if I start a download before kmttg has completed the refresh process for the recordings list (so now I try to be patient and let that process complete first). It seems to be able to start the download as soon as it has the list of records, so it wouldn't be surprising if some later problem when collecting metadata would also cause problems.


----------



## moyekj

ej42137 said:


> I have noticed that I can make the missing movie year problem happen if I start a download before kmttg has completed the refresh process for the recordings list (so now I try to be patient and let that process complete first). It seems to be able to start the download as soon as it has the list of records, so it wouldn't be surprising if some later problem when collecting metadata would also cause problems.


 For series 4 and later if you just use the "RPC for NPL" option there is no 2 step process to get NPL listings. For series 3 there is.


----------



## ej42137

moyekj said:


> For series 4 and later if you just use the "RPC for NPL" option there is no 2 step process to get NPL listings. For series 3 there is.


Yes, this was on a Series 3. I don't really see my situation as an problem now that I know how it works.


----------



## justen_m

Question one: Transfer speed question here... Just out of curiosity. WTF determines it? Sometimes, during the day, when I am pulling stuff in TS format off my Roamio Plus on my gigabit network, I just get barely 90Mbps. I've gotten speeds near 200Mbps at other times. First, I thought it was because it was after a reboot, all my tuners were on the same channel, recording just one buffer, etc. That is clearly not the case. At the moment I am getting a steady 190Mbps from my Roamio Plus, connected wired to my gigabit router, over the air 5.0GHz AC to my laptop. While simultaneously recording 4 shows on my Roamio. It always seem slower during the day. There is tons of 2.4GHz interference where I am (in an apt building), but just one or two other 5GHz networks.

This is combined download/decrypt with TivoLibre in both cases. Anybody have any clue as to how to maximize this? Doesn't really matter, because this isn't anywhere close to the bottleneck in my pipeline, compared to qsfix/addetect/adcut being diskbound, and endode being cpubound.

Question two: Anyone with a computer that has an Nvidia card AND Intel graphics manage to get TivoLibre to use the latter for decode? I've got drop down options letting me choose to use Nvidia or Intel Integrated Graphics when I launch apps. Both are available. When I run Archivo, it SAYS it is using hardware, and the log file says it is, but handbrake in its case is using ffpmeg on my CPU, based on analysis.

On my workstation and server that don't have integrated Intel graphics, fine. Let the multi-core Xeons churn away. I haven't been able to figure out a way to get my laptop to use its 5th gen i5-5200 (Intel HD 5500 integrated graphics). Based on responses in various threads, this should be faster when transcoding to mp4 than my Xeons. I'd love if I could get that working. I suppose I could try disabling the NVidia 950M GTX card in BIOS, or even pulling it, if that's possible. This is an ASUS gaming laptop.


----------



## lpwcomp

One note on the above post: even if all of the tuners are on the same channel, the TiVo is still recording a live buffer for each one.


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj said:


> v2.1i version is now released which contains a Windows binary update to handbrake that supports Intel Quick Sync GPU encoder and an accompanying "hb_qsv_h264" sample encoding profile. NOTE: You are better off using VideoRedo Quick Sync encoder if you have VideoRedo since it uses less CPU compared to handbrake.
> 
> Perhaps more importantly this release incorporates latest 0.7.3 version of tivolibre with fixes to TS TiVo file decryption that were affecting some users.
> 
> Consult release_notes for all the details.


Thanks for this update! I have an onboard Intel HD4000 just sitting around doing nothing, so I was excited to give this a try. Unfortunately, it does not appear to be encoding at all.

I updated the tools package and am using the sample encoding profile, but the handbrake job runs continuously, and the CLI is using no CPU at all. I was ok with that assuming the GPU was doing it's job, but the mp4 file that was created is stuck at 1k for over 20 minutes. I have an Intel Core i5-3570K (Ivy Bridge) so it should be compatible.

Any ideas?


----------



## moyekj

ACraigL said:


> Thanks for this update! I have an onboard Intel HD4000 just sitting around doing nothing, so I was excited to give this a try. Unfortunately, it does not appear to be encoding at all.
> 
> I updated the tools package and am using the sample encoding profile, but the handbrake job runs continuously, and the CLI is using no CPU at all. I was ok with that assuming the GPU was doing it's job, but the mp4 file that was created is stuck at 1k for over 20 minutes. I have an Intel Core i5-3570K (Ivy Bridge) so it should be compatible.
> 
> Any ideas?


Hmm, before release I tried a few encodes without trouble. But as it happens today when I tried one the 1st time it hung up. Then I tried a different source video file and it worked.

To see handbrake output double-click on the encode job in kmttg job window. If it works you should see something like this in stderr:


> [07:26:47] OpenCL device #1: Intel(R) Corporation Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600
> [07:26:47] - OpenCL version: 1.2
> [07:26:47] - driver version: 20.19.15.4331
> [07:26:47] - device type: GPU
> [07:26:47] - supported: YES
> [07:26:47] Intel Quick Sync Video support: yes
> [07:26:47] - Intel Media SDK hardware: API 1.17 (minimum: 1.3)
> [07:26:47] - H.264 encoder: yes
> [07:26:47] - preferred implementation: hardware (any)


When it hangs/doesn't work I see this (and file just sits at 1K forever as you mentioned):


> Error code -17,	av_qsv_wait_on_sync	642


Note that after switching to a different source video that worked I went back to try one that didn't and this time it worked, so seems a little fickle but not sure why...

EDIT: After some searching ov "av_qsv_wait_on_sync" it looks like it's related to Intel qsv driver under some circumstances:
http://mcebuddy1.rssing.com/chan-6026845/all_p233.html


> 4. Suddenly my encoding time is taking very long or for some video it takes a long time
> Very likely your Intel driver is buggy and is causing issues. Use the version 10.18.10.3379 and it should resolve your issues. Latest drivers are not always the most stable or faster drivers.
> 
> If you have a bugger driver, the symptoms may vary, from slow encoding to hanging the system, crashing the system or error messages in the logs. An example of a buggy driver or if you're running heavy graphics apps/games while using hardware encoding can take the wind out of the Intel driver and causing it to run out of resources, you might see things like this in the log:
> 
> 2014-04-15T20:43:36 MCEBuddy.AppWrapper.Handbrake --> Encoding: task 1 of 1, 0.02 %[20:43:36] qsv_enc_init: using 'hardware (1)' implementation, API: 1.3
> 2014-04-15T20:43:36 MCEBuddy.AppWrapper.Handbrake --> Error code -1, av_qsv_wait_on_sync 642
> 2014-04-15T20:43:36 MCEBuddy.AppWrapper.Handbrake --> Error code -1, av_qsv_wait_on_sync 642
> 2014-04-15T20:43:36 MCEBuddy.AppWrapper.Handbrake --> Encoding: tasError code -1, av_qsv_wait_on_sync 642
> 2014-04-15T20:43:36 MCEBuddy.AppWrapper.Handbrake --> Encoding: task 1 of 1, 0.06 %not enough to have 10 sync point(s) allocated
> 2014-04-15T20:43:36 MCEBuddy.AppWrapper.Handbrake --> ERROR: qsv: Not enough resources allocated for QSV encode


Note that I've used QSV encoding built into VideoRedo for a while now and haven't run into issues with that yet, and as a bonus it only uses 30-40% CPU vs close to 100% with Handbrake GPU encoding (both encode video much faster than just using software encoding).


----------



## ACraigL

Thanks for the info. I'll look into what driver (if any) I'm using and adjust accordingly. This is a clean Windows 10 install, so I didn't know that was something I needed to maintain. Will post back with my results.

EDIT: In searching for the drivers, I came across this video which shows how to enable the display to VGA to allow QSV to be active. 





The very next video I tried converted using that profile. I can't say for sure it's any faster, but Handbrake did use much less CPU (~40% vs 100%). And my stderr:



> [13:07:40] CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz
> [13:07:40] - Intel microarchitecture Ivy Bridge
> [13:07:40] - logical processor count: 4
> [13:07:40] OpenCL device #1: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. Tonga
> [13:07:40] - OpenCL version: 2.0 AMD-APP (1912.5)
> [13:07:40] - driver version: 1912.5 (VM)
> [13:07:40] - device type: GPU
> [13:07:40] - supported: YES
> [13:07:40] Intel Quick Sync Video support: yes
> [13:07:40] - Intel Media SDK hardware: API 1.11 (minimum: 1.3)
> [13:07:40] - H.264 encoder: yes
> [13:07:40] - preferred implementation: hardware (any)


So it looks like I might need to update my SDK? I'll try the other source and see if still bombs out.


----------



## lew

There seems to be some issues using qsv if you're also using a discrete graphics card. Anyone in that situation should first, temporarily, pull the card and using intel onboard graphics. If that solves the problem use google to see how to make it work with your hardware configuration. One poster, I don't remember what board, said buying an HDMI monitor emulator, a $10-$20 dongle which plugs into the MB HDMI output, was the most reliable answer.


----------



## ACraigL

lew said:


> There seems to be some issues using qsv if you're also using a discrete graphics card. Anyone in that situation should first, temporarily, pull the card and using intel onboard graphics. If that solves the problem use google to see how to make it work with your hardware configuration. One poster, I don't remember what board, said buying an HDMI monitor emulator, a $10-$20 dongle which plugs into the MB HDMI output, was the most reliable answer.


As mentioned above, enabling the intel video to VGA might do something similar? I'm still playing with settings as the sample encoder file is producing files too big for my liking, but will test consistency as I do fall into the situation you described, above.

Here's the link to that video: 




EDIT: The source that failed earlier is now working after enabling the video to VGA as described above. Will keep an eye on it going forward.


----------



## SlimTrigger

I have used kmttg for several years, now on version 2.1i. Trying to download a very large TiVo file (approx 35 GB), but kmttg will only download approximately 20 GB. The program proceeds as if everything is fine and proceeds to decrypt the file, and the resulting MPG file will play just fine. The problem is I cannot obtain the last 15 GB of the program!
Is there a maximum file size parameter that I am not finding? 
Using a TiVo Bolt so file download is quite fast - don't believe I'm "timing out" 
New to this forum, and have tried several searches for this problem with no luck.
Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## moyekj

SlimTrigger said:


> I have used kmttg for several years, now on version 2.1i. Trying to download a very large TiVo file (approx 35 GB), but kmttg will only download approximately 20 GB. The program proceeds as if everything is fine and proceeds to decrypt the file, and the resulting MPG file will play just fine. The problem is I cannot obtain the last 15 GB of the program!
> Is there a maximum file size parameter that I am not finding?
> Using a TiVo Bolt so file download is quite fast - don't believe I'm "timing out"
> New to this forum, and have tried several searches for this problem with no luck.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/Resume_Downloads/


----------



## SlimTrigger

Moyekj - Thanks very, very much!!


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> What tool are you getting the duration from (and do different tools agree on the duration)? A difference of 3 minutes for Show 1 should be fairly obvious to determine visually if there actually is any video missing or if it's just inaccurate estimate of duration.
> 
> Anecdotally, I've been using TS transfers for over 2 years now (with VRD to decrypt) and have never noticed any missing video segments.


Incorrect: [So I downloaded the same show again using process 1 (DL to PS, tivolibre decrypt, QS Fix) and got an even smaller file -04:35.]

Correct: {So I downloaded the same show again using process 2 (DL to TS, tivolibre decrypt, QS Fix) and got an even smaller file -04:35.}

I ran VRD AdScan on both files and was able to narrow down the differences. I couldn't find any issues or glitches in the original PS file, but found a significant gap in the TS file. Segments are definitely missing.

I've checked the durations with MediaInfo, JRiver Media Center and VLC and they all show the same duration +/- a second.

Are your shows h.264? Could that be the difference?

Anecdotally, it seems to happen more often (and/or be more severe) with SD shows.

I'm fine with the PS download process for now. It works reliably and I'm not usually concerned too much about speed. I worry about what will happen in the future when Comcast Houston moves to h.264.


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345, have you used VRD for decrypt instead of tivolibre just to rule out if it's tivolibre doing something strange decrypting TS files? (Obviously you need at least a partial TiVo Desktop installation for that). I doubt that's the issue but it's worth a try to take tivolibre out of the picture just to be sure. If that still fails then the conclusion would be that the TiVo web server delivery of TS transfers has problems (in which case there's nothing that can be done about it).


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> elprice7345, have you used VRD for decrypt instead of tivolibre just to rule out if it's tivolibre doing something strange decrypting TS files? (Obviously you need at least a partial TiVo Desktop installation for that). I doubt that's the issue but it's worth a try to take tivolibre out of the picture just to be sure. If that still fails then the conclusion would be that the TiVo web server delivery of TS transfers has problems (in which case there's nothing that can be done about it).


I'm seeing glitches and dropped (usually < second) sequences using VRD for ts decryption. The one time I tried tivolibre, it was worse.


----------



## ThAbtO

Anyone tried using DeVo for decryption? Its been posted elsewhere on TCF.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Anyone tried using DeVo for decryption? Its been posted elsewhere on TCF.


 Yes, I tried it, but if you read the DeVo thread it had issues for both PS and TS decryption for me.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> I'm seeing glitches and dropped (usually < second) sequences using VRD for ts decryption. The one time I tried tivolibre, it was worse.


 Consistently on all TS downloads? I haven't noticed trouble for my recordings (mpeg2 TS downloads of HD channels - I don't record anything on SD channels).


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Consistently on all TS downloads? I haven't noticed trouble for my recordings (mpeg2 TS downloads of HD channels - I don't record anything on SD channels).


Most TS downloads. From HD channels, both mpeg2 and h.264.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Most TS downloads. From HD channels, both mpeg2 and h.264.


 Guess that means you'll be SOL if/when H.264 channels become the majority.


----------



## ACraigL

ACraigL said:


> As mentioned above, enabling the intel video to VGA might do something similar? I'm still playing with settings as the sample encoder file is producing files too big for my liking, but will test consistency as I do fall into the situation you described, above.
> 
> Here's the link to that video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: The source that failed earlier is now working after enabling the video to VGA as described above. Will keep an eye on it going forward.


Just a follow-up here... it's working flawlessly since I enabled the VGA output, no drivers other than what comes with default windows 10. Thanks for this awesome update!


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Guess that means you'll be SOL if/when H.264 channels become the majority.


They already are. Doesn't matter anyway. I want the closed captions and they get garbled by a PS download.

The glitches and drops are merely annoying and in no way make it un-watchable. There's usually only one or two in an hour show.


----------



## wmcbrine

lpwcomp said:


> They already are. Doesn't matter anyway. I want the closed captions and they get garbled by a PS download.


PS downloads are fine; it's the PS upload (i.e. back to the TiVo) that kills the captions.


----------



## lpwcomp

wmcbrine said:


> PS downloads are fine; it's the PS upload (i.e. back to the TiVo) that kills the captions.


Not in my experience.


----------



## moyekj

wmcbrine said:


> PS downloads are fine; it's the PS upload (i.e. back to the TiVo) that kills the captions.


 I think you guys are talking about 2 different things:
1. wmcbrine - There's a long standing bug TiVo side bug for series 4 and later TiVos if you transfer shows back to TiVo using PS container the captions are lost.
2. lpwcomp - PS transfers from TiVo corrupting captions vs TS not.


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> elprice7345, have you used VRD for decrypt instead of tivolibre just to rule out if it's tivolibre doing something strange decrypting TS files? (Obviously you need at least a partial TiVo Desktop installation for that). I doubt that's the issue but it's worth a try to take tivolibre out of the picture just to be sure. If that still fails then the conclusion would be that the TiVo web server delivery of TS transfers has problems (in which case there's nothing that can be done about it).


In my earlier posted results, http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10786609#post10786609, process 3 was DL to TS, combined QS Fix & decrypt. Using VRD to decrypt TS files caused fewer drops than with tivolibre, but still more drops than with PS downloads.

@moyekj - I agree with you "that the TiVo web server delivery of TS transfers has problems (in which case there's nothing that can be done about it)"

For now, I'll stick with the PS downloads --> combined QS Fix & decrypt

The most reliable process I've tried is PS downloads, and then using either tivolibre or QS Fix to decrypt. The decryption method didn't seem to matter as much with PS downloads.

If I have to download in TS format, decrypting while running QS Fix is much more reliable.

Downloading in TS format, decrypting using tivolibre and the running QS Fix was the least reliable.

Other observations:
* The gaps seem to be longer with SD shows. @moyekj - Since you don't record any SD shows, maybe that's why I'm seeing the issue more than you?
* I've gotten different show durations using the same process and downloading multiple times. I'm not sure why I would get different results following the same process with the same show?

@moyekj - Is there any value in trying to improve the tivolibre results? I'm content with the process I have now and if no one else is concerned ...


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> @moyekj - Is there any value in trying to improve the tivolibre results? I'm content with the process I have now and if no one else is concerned ...


 It would be worth it for the long run and for those that don't use Windows since DirectShow is a Windows only solution. Note that Todd (author of tivolibre) intentionally does some things differently than DirectShow but mentioned he may entertain adding a flag such that the intent is to produce a binary identical output to DirectShow. The other factor going on here is if you're using VRD it does some "fixing" of the stream on its own, so a real fair comparison of decryption methods would be to compare the output of DSD and tivolibre, not VRD vs tivolibre.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> It would be worth it for the long run and for those that don't use Windows since DirectShow is a Windows only solution. Note that Todd (author of tivolibre) intentionally does some things differently than DirectShow but mentioned he may entertain adding a flag such that the intent is to produce a binary identical output to DirectShow. The other factor going on here is if you're using VRD it does some "fixing" of the stream on its own, so a real fair comparison of decryption methods would be to compare the output of DSD and tivolibre, not VRD vs tivolibre.


Datum: I see the problems even if I open the .tivo file with VRD. AFAIK, the only relevant thing in play at that point is the DirectShow filter.


----------



## Teeps

Something changed this morning with my Roamio basic with software ver. 20.5.6.RC21-USA-6-846

I could not transfer OTA recordings from Roamio to PC, via kmttg.

Short story: soft reboot of Roamio fixed the problem; sorry don't have exact text of the message.


----------



## normx004

I have one TiVo, a relatively new Roamio. I have it registered in kmttg v2.1a; I can download the "my shows" list just fine.

However, when I click on the "remote" tab, and try to get my "todo" list, I can't because the pulldown button in the "todo list - button - refresh - cancel - modify - export" row of buttons is not populated...it is blank except for the inverted triangle, and when I click on it, nothing happens.

Have I missed some configuration detail? Or is this a bug?

Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

normx004 said:


> I have one TiVo, a relatively new Roamio. I have it registered in kmttg v2.1a; I can download the "my shows" list just fine.
> 
> However, when I click on the "remote" tab, and try to get my "todo" list, I can't because the pulldown button in the "todo list - button - refresh - cancel - modify - export" row of buttons is not populated...it is blank except for the inverted triangle, and when I click on it, nothing happens.
> 
> Have I missed some configuration detail? Or is this a bug?
> 
> Thanks!


 Before anything else you need to run Help->Update kmttg


----------



## normx004

moyekj said:


> Before anything else you need to run Help->Update kmttg


Thanks for the quick response!

I did the "help/update", but the zip files (both main KTTMG and kmttg_win32_tools_v2.1i.zip failed to automatically download, I had to do it manually...but not a problem).

So I'm on version 2.1i now, but the results are not any different....


----------



## moyekj

normx004 said:


> Thanks for the quick response!
> 
> I did the "help/update", but the zip files (both main KTTMG and kmttg_win32_tools_v2.1i.zip failed to automatically download, I had to do it manually...but not a problem).
> 
> So I'm on version 2.1i now, but the results are not any different....


OK now go to config--Tivos tab and supply your tivo.com username and password and then re-start kmttg and I think you should find it will work. If for some reason it does not you simply have to manually identify which TiVos support RPC in the same config--Tivos tab (there's an "enable rpc" option for each TiVo).


----------



## DrGaellon

Would love to see a way to have choices for the "File Naming" field in the first Configuration tab - for instance, different naming conventions for TV, movies, and sporting events.


----------



## lpwcomp

DrGaellon said:


> Would love to see a way to have choices for the "File Naming" field in the first Configuration tab - for instance, different naming conventions for TV, movies, and sporting events.


Would something like this get you some of what you want?:

[mainTitle][".S" season]["E" episode]["." episodeTitle]["(" movieYear ")"]


----------



## philhu

Just an FYI, the TivoHD took an update to allow watching and recording mpeg4 channels. It also allow xfering shows from/to other tivos

But the shortcoming of the upgrade is you cannot copy mpeg4 files from the TivoHD to a Pc with tivo desktop or kmttg. The xfer will just fail. You can copy file to a premiere or Roamio and then use kmttg from there though


Fyi


----------



## tivohackerdude

I am running kmttg v2.1i on Windows 10 and if I do Help->Update Tools, it confirms that I want to go from Tools v2.1a to v2.1i, but then fails.

I think what is going on is that it is trying to request the new Tools zip from this url:


Code:


http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/tools/kmttg_win32_tools_v2.1i.zip/download?use_mirror=autoselect

And SourceForge is replying with a HTTP 301 Moved Permanently to:


Code:


[B][COLOR="red"]https[/COLOR][/B]://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/tools/kmttg_win32_tools_v2.1i.zip/download?use_mirror=autoselect

Because it wants the download to use HTTPS

But instead of following the 301, kmttg is saving the HTML of the 301 response as a .zip file and trying to unzip it, which of course fails.

The kmttg messages log (bottom pane) shows:


Code:


Downloading file: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/tools/kmttg_win32_tools_v2.1i.zip/download?use_mirror=autoselect ...
Download completed successfully
[COLOR="Red"]error in opening zip file[/COLOR]

Note: I have Java 1.8.0_73-b02 (64-bit)


----------



## philhu

Tivohackerdude, you made my head hurt


----------



## moyekj

tivohackerdude said:


> I am running kmttg v2.1i on Windows 10 and if I do Help->Update Tools, it confirms that I want to go from Tools v2.1a to v2.1i, but then fails.
> 
> I think what is going on is that it is trying to request the new Tools zip from this url:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/tools/kmttg_win32_tools_v2.1i.zip/download?use_mirror=autoselect
> 
> And SourceForge is replying with a HTTP 301 Moved Permanently to:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B][COLOR="red"]https[/COLOR][/B]://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/tools/kmttg_win32_tools_v2.1i.zip/download?use_mirror=autoselect
> 
> Because it wants the download to use HTTPS
> 
> But instead of following the 301, kmttg is saving the HTML of the 301 response as a .zip file and trying to unzip it, which of course fails.
> 
> The kmttg messages log (bottom pane) shows:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Downloading file: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/tools/kmttg_win32_tools_v2.1i.zip/download?use_mirror=autoselect ...
> Download completed successfully
> [COLOR="Red"]error in opening zip file[/COLOR]
> 
> Note: I have Java 1.8.0_73-b02 (64-bit)


OK thanks - looks like a recent change to sourceforge as it used to accept http without issue. I'll fix it for next release, but looks like people will need to update manually the next release... Sigh.


----------



## BizarroTerl

How about tools?
I manually updated kmttg and it now shows v2.1i. Manually downloaded v2,1i tools and extracted the zip into my kmttg folder, overwriting when prompted.
Go back into kmttg -> Help -> Update Tools. It still says I have v2.1e installed. If I tell it to update from there I get a successful download & then a error opening the zip. The zip is 1KB just like the kmttg download.

Is there something different I should be doing to manually install tools?


----------



## moyekj

BizarroTerl said:


> How about tools?
> I manually updated kmttg and it now shows v2.1i. Manually downloaded v2,1i tools and extracted the zip into my kmttg folder, overwriting when prompted.
> Go back into kmttg -> Help -> Update Tools. It still says I have v2.1e installed. If I tell it to update from there I get a successful download & then a error opening the zip. The zip is 1KB just like the kmttg download.
> 
> Is there something different I should be doing to manually install tools?


 Yes, tools download is affected as well, so you'll need to manually download the tools zip file and unzip it inside the base kmttg installation folder (and let unzip overwrite everything).


----------



## normx004

moyekj said:


> OK now go to config--Tivos tab and supply your tivo.com username and password and then re-start kmttg and I think you should find it will work. If for some reason it does not you simply have to manually identify which TiVos support RPC in the same config--Tivos tab (there's an "enable rpc" option for each TiVo).


That worked. Thanks very much. When I checked the "enable RPC" box, my TiVo showed up in the "Remote" pulldown list. And I was then able to pull my ToDo list from the box.

Thanks again.


----------



## mayeri

I've updated to kmttg 2.1i and now have trouble initiating a resume download. 
I'm using Windows 7, java 2.0.66. kmttg clearly shows that I have a pause point and I've enabled the resume downloads flag, but every time I initiate a download on the paused file it starts a download from the beginning (and fails at the recording glitch :-( )

I should point out that this problem only occurs for some recordings. I've noticed that the ones that can successfully resume a download report blue ByteOffset value when successfully initiating a resume, but I don't get a ByteOffset report for the download that refuses to resume.


----------



## moyekj

mayeri said:


> I've updated to kmttg 2.1i and now have trouble initiating a resume download.
> I'm using Windows 7, java 2.0.66. kmttg clearly shows that I have a pause point and I've enabled the resume downloads flag, but every time I initiate a download on the paused file it starts a download from the beginning (and fails at the recording glitch :-( )
> 
> I should point out that this problem only occurs for some recordings. I've noticed that the ones that can successfully resume a download report blue ByteOffset value when successfully initiating a resume, but I don't get a ByteOffset report for the download that refuses to resume.


 That means that the XML data obtained from the TiVo itself containing extended show details does not include ByteOffset for some reason. The RPC information contains time offset (which is why NPL can show the percent pause point), but the XML file given by TiVo doesn't have a byte offset which is what is needed for resume downloads. A successfully retrieved byte offset from XML prints the ByteOffset in blue in the GUI, so if it's not printing it that means it is not available or not being successfully retrieved.

I believe resume play on TiVo uses the RPC time offset, so I would presume resume play on the TiVo itself resumes at the expected pause point.


----------



## ThAbtO

mayeri said:


> I've updated to kmttg 2.1i and now have trouble initiating a resume download.
> I'm using Windows 7, java 2.0.66. kmttg clearly shows that I have a pause point and I've enabled the resume downloads flag, but every time I initiate a download on the paused file it starts a download from the beginning (and fails at the recording glitch :-( )
> 
> I should point out that this problem only occurs for some recordings. I've noticed that the ones that can successfully resume a download report blue ByteOffset value when successfully initiating a resume, but I don't get a ByteOffset report for the download that refuses to resume.


When there is a newer pause point since the last PlayList refresh, you should refresh it again to update the pause point. Resume should be updated.


----------



## sanjonny

I have started sometimes getting a reboot when calling for the NPL from kmttg.

It just happened tonight when I was checking to see the updated progress on one file. Not sure why this is happening or what the exact cause. I do not think it has been a problem in the past and will try looking at the tivo logs to see if I can see anything there either.

Here is the recent log stopped at the reboot, with auto transfers before that went okay or at least the npl fetch went okay. Will update if I see anything in the tivo logs.



Code:


>> Running auto transfers for TiVo: sanjonny
>> Getting Now Playing List from sanjonny ...
https://192.168.0.33/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=0
NPL job completed: 0:00:05
---DONE--- job=javaplaylist tivo=sanjonny
>> Continuing Now Playing List from sanjonny (32/92)...
https://192.168.0.33/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=32
NPL job completed: 0:00:11
---DONE--- job=javaplaylist tivo=sanjonny
>> Continuing Now Playing List from sanjonny (64/92)...
https://192.168.0.33/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=64
NPL job completed: 0:00:15
---DONE--- job=javaplaylist tivo=sanjonny
92 SHOWS, 277 GB USED
>> RUNNING 'REMOTE NP List' JOB FOR TiVo: sanjonny

>> Running auto transfers for TiVo: newpremiere
>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from newpremiere ...
61 SHOWS, 295 GB USED, 128 GB FREE
Skipping copy protected show: David Bowie: 5 Years in the Making of an Icon
Skipping copy protected show: 30-Minute Meals - Supper on a Stick
Skipping copy protected show: The Kennedy Detail
Skipping copy protected show: The President's Book of Secrets
Skipping currently recording show: The Biggest Loser - I Got the Power; The Final Cut
Skipping copy protected show: The Middle - The Front Door
Skipping copy protected show: The Middle - Christmas
Skipping copy protected show: The Middle - A Simple Christmas
Skipping copy protected show: The Middle - A Christmas Gift
Skipping copy protected show: Barefoot Contessa - What's Cooking in Brooklyn
Skipping copy protected show: 30 for 30 - Broke
Skipping copy protected show: America's Next Weatherman - Into the Storm
Skipping copy protected show: America's Next Weatherman - Screaming Producer
Skipping copy protected show: Anthony Bourdain: Parts Unknown - Prime Cuts: Season 5
Skipping copy protected show: Holiday Baking Championship - Thanksgiving's Just Around the Corner
Skipping copy protected show: Holiday Baking Championship - Ginger and Spice and Everything Nice
Skipping copy protected show: Holiday Baking Championship - World Class Classics
Skipping copy protected show: Valerie's Home Cooking - Lazy Sunday Dinner
Skipping copy protected show: Valerie's Home Cooking - Wolfie's Home!
Skipping copy protected show: Anthony Bourdain: Parts Unknown
Skipping copy protected show: Anthony Bourdain: Parts Unknown
Skipping copy protected show: Anthony Bourdain: Parts Unknown
Skipping copy protected show: Cycling - Ladies Tour of Qatar, Day 2
Skipping copy protected show: Cycling - Ladies Tour of Qatar, Day 3
Skipping copy protected show: Cycling - Ladies Tour of Qatar, Day 4
Skipping copy protected show: MythBusters - Failure Is Not an Option
Skipping copy protected show: Barefoot Contessa - Best Barefoot Chocolate Desserts
Skipping copy protected show: Barefoot Contessa - Barefoot Contessa in Paris Part Deux
Title keyword match: 'superstore' found in 'superstore'
(ProgramId=EP021835200011 already processed => will not download)
Title keyword match: 'telenovela' found in 'telenovela'
START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: Telenovela - Caught in the Act
TOTAL auto matches for 'newpremiere' = 2/61
NPL job completed: 0:00:07
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=newpremiere
>> CREATING C:\tivo\mpg\Telenovela - Caught in the Act-110 (20-02_15_2016).mpg.txt ...
https://192.168.0.35:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=123611
metadata job completed: 0:00:01
---DONE--- job=javametadata output=C:\tivo\mpg\Telenovela - Caught in the Act-110 (20-02_15_2016).mpg.txt
>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'newpremiere' D:\tivo recordings\tivo\Telenovela - Caught in the Act-110 (20-02_15_2016).TiVo ...
http://192.168.0.35:80/download/Telenovela.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=123611
NOTE: no match due to Date Filter - Portlandia - The Story of Toni and Candace, age=    937.72 hours
NOTE: no match due to Date Filter - Portlandia - The Fiancee, age=    937.22 hours
NOTE: no match due to Date Filter - Portlandia - Healthcare, age=    936.72 hours
NOTE: no match due to Date Filter - Portlandia - Weirdo Beach, age=     99.22 hours
NOTE: no match due to Date Filter - Workaholics - Gone Catfishing, age=     96.21 hours
Title keyword match: 'america: facts vs. fiction' found in 'america: facts vs. fiction'
(ProgramId=EP017533120033 already processed => will not download)
Skipping currently recording show: Better Call Saul - Switch
TOTAL auto matches for 'sanjonny' = 1/92
REMOTE job completed: 0:00:55
---DONE--- job='REMOTE NP List' TiVo=sanjonny

'sanjonny' AUTO TRANSFERS PROCESSING SLEEPING 60 mins ...
D:\tivo recordings\tivo\Telenovela - Caught in the Act-110 (20-02_15_2016).TiVo: size=3153.89 MB elapsed=0:11:41 (37.74 Mbps)
---DONE--- job=javadownload output=D:\tivo recordings\tivo\Telenovela - Caught in the Act-110 (20-02_15_2016).TiVo
VideoRedo video dimensions filter is enabled
container=mpeg, video=mpeg2video, x=1920, y=1080
>> Running qsfix on D:\tivo recordings\tivo\Telenovela - Caught in the Act-110 (20-02_15_2016).TiVo ...
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "D:\tivo recordings\tivo\Telenovela - Caught in the Act-110 (20-02_15_2016).TiVo" "C:\tivo\mpg\Telenovela - Caught in the Act-110 (20-02_15_2016).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\sanjonny\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock6680436659731550512.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:1920 /y:1080 
qsfix job completed: 0:00:56
---DONE--- job=qsfix output=C:\tivo\mpg\Telenovela - Caught in the Act-110 (20-02_15_2016).mpg.qsfix
(Renamed C:\tivo\mpg\Telenovela - Caught in the Act-110 (20-02_15_2016).mpg.qsfix to C:\tivo\mpg\Telenovela - Caught in the Act-110 (20-02_15_2016).mpg)
>> Running adscan on C:\tivo\mpg\Telenovela - Caught in the Act-110 (20-02_15_2016).mpg ...
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\adscan.vbs "C:\tivo\mpg\Telenovela - Caught in the Act-110 (20-02_15_2016).mpg" "C:\tivo\mpg\Telenovela - Caught in the Act-110 (20-02_15_2016).VPrj" /l:C:\Users\sanjonny\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock3061788428525152235.tmp 
adscan job completed: 0:01:39
---DONE--- job=adscan output=C:\tivo\mpg\Telenovela - Caught in the Act-110 (20-02_15_2016).VPrj

'newpremiere' AUTO TRANSFERS PROCESSING SLEEPING 60 mins ...
>> Getting Now Playing List from sanjonny ...
https://192.168.0.33/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=0

Top Gear - The Races
Recorded Mon 02/15/2016 06:00 PM on 1345=BBCAHD, Duration=52 mins, EpisodeNumber=000, originalAirDate=2016-02-15
James May in a Mitsubishi Evo rally car races Richard Hammond in a bobsleigh; a steam train versus a classic Jaguar, and a driverless military vehicle. 

The Age Of Aerospace - Shrinking the Earth
Recorded Mon 02/15/2016 05:00 PM on 1102=SCIHD, Duration=57 mins, EpisodeNumber=103, originalAirDate=2016-02-15
The innovations that started the jet age and reshaped global air travel were made possible by secrets discovered in Germany during the final days of World War II. 
http IO exception for: https://192.168.0.33/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=0
Connection timed out: connect
Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from sanjonny
Check YOUR MAK & IP settings


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> When there is a newer pause point since the last PlayList refresh, you should refresh it again to update the pause point. Resume should be updated.


 That's only necessary if you want to see updated percentage viewed number in NPL table. The actual byte offset is retrieved from the show XML dynamically before transfer so you don't need an NPL update to get latest pause point info for purposes of resume transfer.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> That's only necessary if you want to see updated percentage viewed number in NPL table. The actual byte offset is retrieved from the show XML dynamically before transfer so you don't need an NPL update to get latest pause point info for purposes of resume transfer.


That would be true for versions 2.x, not for 1.x.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> That would be true for versions 2.x, not for 1.x.


mayeri specifically mentioned running 2.x


----------



## rpk113

I upgraded to v2.1i

All my shows end at <showname>_cut.mpg, i'm the using ff_h264_high_rate encoding profile. Encoding is checked on the show configuration. Any ideas?


----------



## moyekj

rpk113 said:


> I upgraded to v2.1i
> 
> All my shows end at <showname>_cut.mpg, i'm the using ff_h264_high_rate encoding profile. Encoding is checked on the show configuration. Any ideas?


 Look at or post the message window text if running via GUI or the auto.log contents if running auto transfers.


----------



## rpk113

2016_02_16_20:12:34 https://192.168.1.2/TiVoConnect?Com...ying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=96
2016_02_16_20:12:34 >> CREATING C:\kmttg\Days of our Lives (02_15_2016)_cut.mpg.txt ...
2016_02_16_20:12:34 https://192.168.11.17:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=11328863
2016_02_16_20:12:36 NOTE: NPL job completed: 0:00:20
2016_02_16_20:12:36 ---DONE--- job=javaplaylist tivo=Kids Room
2016_02_16_20:12:36 Skipping copy protected show: TiVo Premiere Tours - Web Features
2016_02_16_20:12:36 Skipping copy protected show: TiVo Premiere Tours - Advanced DVR Features
2016_02_16_20:12:36 Skipping copy protected show: TiVo Premiere Tours - Basic DVR Features
2016_02_16_20:12:36 Skipping copy protected show: Rosie O'Donnell: A Heartfelt Stand Up
2016_02_16_20:12:36 Title keyword match: 'days of our lives' found in 'days of our lives'
2016_02_16_20:12:36 (ProgramId=EP000011894139 already processed => will not download)
2016_02_16_20:12:36 Title keyword match: 'general hospital' found in 'general hospital'
2016_02_16_20:12:36 (ProgramId=EP000018073427 already processed => will not download)
2016_02_16_20:12:36 Title keyword match: 'days of our lives' found in 'days of our lives'
2016_02_16_20:12:36 (ProgramId=EP000011894140 already processed => will not download)
2016_02_16_20:12:36 Title keyword match: 'general hospital' found in 'general hospital'
2016_02_16_20:12:36 (ProgramId=EP000018073428 already processed => will not download)
2016_02_16_20:12:36 Title keyword match: 'days of our lives' found in 'days of our lives'
2016_02_16_20:12:36 (ProgramId=EP000011894141 already processed => will not download)
2016_02_16_20:12:36 Title keyword match: 'general hospital' found in 'general hospital'
2016_02_16_20:12:36 (ProgramId=EP000018073429 already processed => will not download)
2016_02_16_20:12:36 Title keyword match: 'days of our lives' found in 'days of our lives'
2016_02_16_20:12:36 START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: Days of our Lives
2016_02_16_20:12:36 ERROR: Cancelling encode task
2016_02_16_20:12:36 Title keyword match: 'general hospital' found in 'general hospital'
2016_02_16_20:12:36 START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: General Hospital
2016_02_16_20:12:36 ERROR: Cancelling encode task
2016_02_16_20:12:36 Title keyword match: 'days of our lives' found in 'days of our lives'
2016_02_16_20:12:36 START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: Days of our Lives
2016_02_16_20:12:36 ERROR: Cancelling encode task
2016_02_16_20:12:36 Title keyword match: 'general hospital' found in 'general hospital'
2016_02_16_20:12:36 START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: General Hospital
2016_02_16_20:12:36 ERROR: Cancelling encode task
2016_02_16_20:12:36 TOTAL auto matches for 'Kids Room' = 10/128
2016_02_16_20:12:38 NOTE: metadata job completed: 0:00:04
2016_02_16_20:12:38 ---DONE--- job=javametadata output=C:\kmttg\Days of our Lives (02_15_2016)_cut.mpg.txt
2016_02_16_20:12:40 >> CREATING C:\kmttg\General Hospital (02_15_2016)_cut.mpg.txt ...
2016_02_16_20:12:40 https://192.168.11.17:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=11328864
2016_02_16_20:12:42 NOTE: metadata job completed: 0:00:02
2016_02_16_20:12:42 ---DONE--- job=javametadata output=C:\kmttg\General Hospital (02_15_2016)_cut.mpg.txt
2016_02_16_20:12:45 >> CREATING C:\kmttg\Days of our Lives (02_16_2016)_cut.mpg.txt ...
2016_02_16_20:12:45 https://192.168.11.17:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=11332307
2016_02_16_20:12:47 NOTE: metadata job completed: 0:00:02
2016_02_16_20:12:47 ---DONE--- job=javametadata output=C:\kmttg\Days of our Lives (02_16_2016)_cut.mpg.txt
2016_02_16_20:12:49 >> CREATING C:\kmttg\General Hospital (02_16_2016)_cut.mpg.txt ...
2016_02_16_20:12:49 https://192.168.11.17:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=11332308
2016_02_16_20:12:51 NOTE: metadata job completed: 0:00:02
2016_02_16_20:12:51 ---DONE--- job=javametadata output=C:\kmttg\General Hospital (02_16_2016)_cut.mpg.txt
2016_02_16_20:13:03 >> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Bedroom' C:\kmttg\Days of our Lives (02_15_2016).TiVo ...
2016_02_16_20:13:03 http://192.168.11.17:80/download/Days of our Lives.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=11328863
2016_02_16_20:40:21 NOTE: C:\kmttg\Days of our Lives (02_15_2016).TiVo: size=1496.36 MB elapsed=0:27:18 (7.66 Mbps)
2016_02_16_20:40:21 ---DONE--- job=javadownload output=C:\kmttg\Days of our Lives (02_15_2016).TiVo
2016_02_16_20:40:24 >> DECRYPTING USING TIVOLIBRE C:\kmttg\Days of our Lives (02_15_2016).TiVo ...
2016_02_16_20:40:34 >> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Bedroom' C:\kmttg\General Hospital (02_15_2016).TiVo ...
2016_02_16_20:40:34 http://192.168.11.17:80/download/General Hospital.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=11328864
2016_02_16_20:40:44 NOTE: tivolibre job completed: 0:00:20
2016_02_16_20:40:44 ---DONE--- job=tivolibre output=C:\kmttg\Days of our Lives (02_15_2016).mpg
2016_02_16_20:40:44 (Deleted file: C:\kmttg\Days of our Lives (02_15_2016).TiVo)
2016_02_16_20:40:51 >> Running fffix on C:\kmttg\Days of our Lives (02_15_2016).mpg ...
2016_02_16_20:40:51 C:\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -fflags +genpts+igndts -i "C:\kmttg\Days of our Lives (02_15_2016).mpg" -acodec copy -vcodec copy -avoid_negative_ts make_zero -f dvd -y "C:\kmttg\Days of our Lives (02_15_2016).mpg.qsfix" 
2016_02_16_20:41:29 NOTE: fffix job completed: 0:00:38
2016_02_16_20:41:29 ---DONE--- job=fffix
2016_02_16_20:41:29 (Deleted mpeg file: C:\kmttg\Days of our Lives (02_15_2016).mpg)
2016_02_16_20:41:29 (Renamed C:\kmttg\Days of our Lives (02_15_2016).mpg.qsfix to C:\kmttg\Days of our Lives (02_15_2016).mpg)
2016_02_16_20:41:32 >> Running comskip on C:\kmttg\Days of our Lives (02_15_2016).mpg ...
2016_02_16_20:41:34 C:\kmttg\comskip\comskip.exe --ini C:\kmttg\comskip\comskip.ini "C:\kmttg\Days of our Lives (02_15_2016).mpg" 
2016_02_16_20:43:10 NOTE: comskip job completed: 0:01:36
2016_02_16_20:43:10 ---DONE--- job=comskip output=C:\kmttg\Days of our Lives (02_15_2016).edl
2016_02_16_20:43:12 >> Running ffcut on C:\kmttg\Days of our Lives (02_15_2016).mpg ...
2016_02_16_20:43:12 C:\kmttg\ffcut4010810641195079530.bat 
2016_02_16_20:45:33 NOTE: ffcut job completed: 0:02:20
2016_02_16_20:45:33 ---DONE--- job=ffcut
2016_02_16_20:45:33 (Deleted mpeg file: C:\kmttg\Days of our Lives (02_15_2016).mpg)
2016_02_16_20:45:33 (Deleted edl file: C:\kmttg\Days of our Lives (02_15_2016).edl)
2016_02_16_20:45:33 (Deleted comskip txt file: C:\kmttg\Days of our Lives (02_15_2016).txt)
2016_02_16_21:12:44 START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: Days of our Lives
2016_02_16_21:12:44 ERROR: Cancelling encode task

auto.ini

days of our lives
<options>
enabled 1
tivo all
metadata 1
decrypt 1
qsfix 1
twpdelete 0
rpcdelete 0
comskip 1
comcut 1
captions 0
encode 1
push 0
custom 0
suggestionsFilter 0
useProgramId_unique 0
encode_name ff_ipad
comskipIni none


----------



## moyekj

The key error is:
2016_02_16_21:12:44 ERROR: Cancelling encode task

That's happening because the Auto Transfers encode profile name is set to "ff_ipad" which no longer exists. You should update Auto Transfers setup to use a valid encode profile. Since "ff_ipad" no longer exists the cyclic in the auto transfers setup may be showing 1st one in the list, but until you actually save it the auto.ini file won't be updated.


----------



## brendag4

moyekj said:


> OK thanks - looks like a recent change to sourceforge as it used to accept http without issue. I'll fix it for next release, but looks like people will need to update manually the next release... Sigh.


I am not sure how easy it is to update... but it might be a good idea to put it on the text of the page that the user needs to download manually. I was trying to install kmmtg on a new computer. Most of the options were greyed out since what it downloaded wasn't the real tools files as explained above. I got it working after seeing the above

Thanks for providing kmmtg for people


----------



## moyekj

v2.1j version is released with a fix to the Help menu items for updating kmttg and tools. You will need to download the zip file and install manually as the Help menu downloads for previous versions no longer work:

* Download kmttg_v2.1j.zip
* Put the zip file inside your current base kmttg installation file
* Unzip the file to that location and tell zip program to override all files


----------



## Bill Zigrang

I've manually updated kmttg to 2.1j, then *manually* updated tools to 2.1i - although the handbrake folder is dated 2/17/2016, when I go to help -->update, the tools version still shows as 2.1e. ??Is this a real problem, or just a false descriptor due to the https problem??

Zig


----------



## rpk113

Thanks. I thought I fixed that... I'm try it tonight...


----------



## moyekj

Bill Zigrang said:


> I've manually updated kmttg to 2.1j, then *manually* updated tools to 2.1i - although the handbrake folder is dated 2/17/2016, when I go to help -->update, the tools version still shows as 2.1e. ??Is this a real problem, or just a false descriptor due to the https problem??
> 
> Zig


 The tools version doesn't update often, so that's the correct version.


----------



## jhwpbm

Didn't see anything in the thread about this, but an obvious idea given the recent implementation of commercial skip in TiVo: any way to use that data to automate trimming / editing the downloaded file to leave only program material in the finished product?

Just a thought


----------



## ThAbtO

jhwpbm said:


> Didn't see anything in the thread about this, but an obvious idea given the recent implementation of commercial skip in TiVo: any way to use that data to automate trimming / editing the downloaded file to leave only program material in the finished product?
> 
> Just a thought


Not yet, its still new and I consider it unreliable so I don't use Skip Mode.


----------



## moyekj

jhwpbm said:


> Didn't see anything in the thread about this, but an obvious idea given the recent implementation of commercial skip in TiVo: any way to use that data to automate trimming / editing the downloaded file to leave only program material in the finished product?


 The data is available from tivo.com but it's data from an individual TiVo recording, so the time offsets don't match up to anyone else's TiVo. There are hash numbers vs time built from closed caption data used to sync up time offsets precisely during play on other TiVos, but only TiVo knows the algorithm. Bottom line - not able to duplicate the exact skip points you get from TiVo itself.


----------



## brendag4

I am new to kmttg. I am trying to get closed captioning to work. I am trying to play the files back on a laptop.

For .ts and mpg files, Windows Media Player is out of sync. If I start from the start of the file it is ok but if I jump to the middle of the file, the closed captioning is out of sync.

VLC plays mpg but not .ts. It acts like it will play but it just sits there. For mgp, it annoyingly flashes.. it is like it is putting up text then clearing the screen, then putting up more text. (the video doesn't flash, it's just the text) It is set to Track 1. When I set it to cc 1, looks like what you would seen on a TV but it is garbled... outputting extra letters etc.

I have metadate, decrypt, and captions selected.

I am going to try another show

Edit 3-8-2016

I have discovered if I remove the .srt file from the directory, the .ts file will play with VLC.

Even with the .srt file removed, VLC is able to display Closed Captions.

I created a ticket with VLC. It turns out that it is a known issue. They do not plan to fix it. Here is the link to my ticket. Very detailed discussion.

https://trac.videolan.org/vlc/ticket/16705


----------



## moyekj

You should enable "QS Fix" task as well. Since you have "captions" task enabled you should also manually look at the captions file to see if text is garbled in there.


----------



## brendag4

I will try using QS Fix but I will say my results since my last post.

Text is not garbled in the .srt file. Besides the flashing I mentioned, the text itself is correct on the laptop screen. What happens is, it puts up 2 lines of text, clears the screen, then makes the part that was line 2 now line 1, with a new line 2... like the .srt file. The flashing effect makes it hard to read the text. The text is garbled if I go from "Track 1" with the flashing issue, to cc 1 which is normal TV type CC. I tried to add the .srt file in because I wasn't sure if I had to do that.. it just came up as another track with the same issue.

straight from the .srt file...
"BUT I'M TELLING YOU, YOU ARE" switch to CC1 becomes "BUBUT T I'I'M M TETELLLLINING" etc

When viewed on the TV the CC is not garbled.

Tried another show... 

mpg.. WMP captions ahead of show like mentioned above. I don't see an option to go to TV style type captions. VLC has the flashing issue.. text goes off before you can read it and shows the next line. Setting to CC1 displays TV style captions.. not garbled and not flashing. (So at least one way is working right!)

.ts.. WMP plays captions ahead of the show. VLC opens like it will play but then just sits there.

I will try setting QS Fix and see what happens


----------



## brendag4

In case it is related.. in the past on my Series 1 Tivo I sometimes got garbled CC on the TV with this show. But I am recording it on a different channel now with a Premiere.

Turned QS Fix on...

Doing the file with the garbled CC1.. got this error message

The Gospel Truth With Andrew Wommack

Recorded Thu 02/18/2016 06:00 AM on 511=KSTWDT, Duration=30 mins, EpisodeNumber=, originalAirDate=2016-02-18

>> CREATING C:\Users\bg\videos\kmttg\The Gospel Truth With Andrew Wommack 20160218.mpg.txt ...

https://192.168.0.104:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=51395

metadata job completed: 0:00:00

---DONE--- job=javametadata output=C:\Users\bg\videos\kmttg\The Gospel Truth With Andrew Wommack 20160218.mpg.txt

>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Brenda' C:\Users\bg\videos\kmttg\The Gospel Truth With Andrew Wommack 20160218.TiVo ...

http://192.168.0.104:80/download/Th...w+Wommack.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=51395

C:\Users\bg\videos\kmttg\The Gospel Truth With Andrew Wommack 20160218.TiVo: size=2145.49 MB elapsed=0:24:20 (12.33 Mbps)

'Check download duration' option enabled => checking expected vs. actual

(Mismatch tolerance = 200 secs)

Expected duration = 1799 secs

Actual duration = 1800 secs

---DONE--- job=javadownload output=C:\Users\bg\videos\kmttg\The Gospel Truth With Andrew Wommack 20160218.TiVo

>> DECRYPTING USING TIVOLIBRE C:\Users\bg\videos\kmttg\The Gospel Truth With Andrew Wommack 20160218.TiVo ...

tivolibre job completed: 0:00:52

---DONE--- job=tivolibre output=C:\Users\bg\videos\kmttg\The Gospel Truth With Andrew Wommack 20160218.mpg

>> Running fffix on C:\Users\bg\videos\kmttg\The Gospel Truth With Andrew Wommack 20160218.mpg ...

C:\Users\bg\kmttg_v2.1j\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -fflags +genpts+igndts -i "C:\Users\bg\videos\kmttg\The Gospel Truth With Andrew Wommack 20160218.mpg" -acodec copy -vcodec copy -avoid_negative_ts make_zero -f dvd -y "C:\Users\bg\videos\kmttg\The Gospel Truth With Andrew Wommack 20160218.mpg.qsfix"

fffix job completed: 0:00:52

---DONE--- job=fffix

(Renamed C:\Users\bg\videos\kmttg\The Gospel Truth With Andrew Wommack 20160218.mpg.qsfix to C:\Users\bg\videos\kmttg\The Gospel Truth With Andrew Wommack 20160218.mpg)

>> Running ccextractor on C:\Users\bg\videos\kmttg\The Gospel Truth With Andrew Wommack 20160218.mpg ...

C:\Users\bg\kmttg_v2.1j\ccextractor\ccextractorwin.exe "C:\Users\bg\videos\kmttg\The Gospel Truth With Andrew Wommack 20160218.mpg"

ccextractor failed (exit code: 1000 ) - check command: C:\Users\bg\kmttg_v2.1j\ccextractor\ccextractorwin.exe "C:\Users\bg\videos\kmttg\The Gospel Truth With Andrew Wommack 20160218.mpg"

Error: No PTS info. Please write bug report.


----------



## brendag4

Tried with VLC.. .srt file is empty so it showed garbled CC

Edit: WMP no cc of course


----------



## moyekj

brendag4 said:


> ccextractor failed (exit code: 1000 ) - check command: C:\Users\bg\kmttg_v2.1j\ccextractor\ccextractorwin.exe "C:\Users\bg\videos\kmttg\The Gospel Truth With Andrew Wommack 20160218.mpg"
> Error: No PTS info. Please write bug report.


 This issue is fixed by using a newer version of ccextractor (which I will have for next release in windows binary package). But it sounds like qsfix is not going to solve your particular problem. Note that it's been mentioned in the past in this thread that TS downloads yield uncorrupted captions vs PS downloads that can lead to corrupted captions, so you probably need to focus on getting TS downloads working. Not sure why VLC won't play a decrypted TS download for you since VLC plays pretty much everything and I haven't had that problem.


----------



## brendag4

I have seen others have files they can't play with VLC.. The thread I read only had someone trying to fix it who ended up using a different program to play the files. I think it might have worked until I installed "K-Lite Codec Pack Standard" to try to get WMP to show video.

I am on Windows 10 so maybe that is why


----------



## moyekj

brendag4 said:


> I have seen others have files they can't play with VLC.. The thread I read only had someone trying to fix it who ended up using a different program to play the files. I think it might have worked until I installed "K-Lite Codec Pack Standard" to try to get WMP to show video.
> 
> I am on Windows 10 so maybe that is why


 VLC uses it's own built in codecs so doesn't rely on Windows codecs at all - that's one of the big advantages of VLC not relying on Windows DirectShow weirdness.


----------



## brendag4

The messages I had seen in the past said that you got no captions from Premieres using TiVo Desktop unless you turn on fast transfers (which I assume is TS) I was surprised to get any captions at all from kmttg since I knew of this issue. 

I have thought of getting a Roamio due to this issue. I heard it doesn't have this problem. Would getting a Roamio solve these issues?

Did you have a typo or is your statement below out of date? I found this from you on a 2010 thread... It seems to say the opposite of what you said above.

Be warned however that TS downloads from Premiere units seem to have a lot more trouble compared to PS downloads. I've seen reports (in kmttg thread) of incomplete or problems with playback of TS downloads where same shows downloaded as PS are fine. So at least for now even though TS downloads are a lot faster it seems you are better off sticking with PS format for reliability. That may explain why currently TiVo Desktop offers no option for TS downloads.


----------



## lpwcomp

brendag4 said:


> I have thought of getting a Roamio due to this issue. I heard it doesn't have this problem. Would getting a Roamio solve these issues?


No. With rare exceptions, everything I download is from a Roamio. Most from a Pro, some from a Base. I really wish TiVo was still actively developing TD since that would encourage them to fix the problem.

BTW, I haven't actually used TD in years.



brendag4 said:


> Be warned however that TS downloads from Premiere units seem to have a lot more trouble compared to PS downloads. I've seen reports (in kmttg thread) of incomplete or problems with playback of TS downloads where same shows downloaded as PS are fine. So at least for now even though TS downloads are a lot faster it seems you are better off sticking with PS format for reliability. That may explain why currently TiVo Desktop offers no option for TS downloads.


TiVo doesn't offer TiVo desktop at all anymore. The problems with TS downloads are annoying but I want good captions and the video problems are usually just that - annoying but not a killer. In addition, most of what I download is h.264 and thus has to be TS.


----------



## ClearToLand

moyekj said:


> *The hb_tivo_hd_crf and and hb_tivo_sd_crf I think are better alternatives using crf instead of hard-coded bit rates.* Same for the removed ff_tivo_hd and ff_tivo_sd profiles.


Hi Kevin,

After a few months of reading, I installed TiVo Desktop 2.8.3, kmttg 2.1j w/Java 1.8.0_73, PyTivo pytivo-master_wmcbrine_2016-02-17.zip w/Python 2.7.11 yesterday on my Windows 7 Home Premium laptop and have been experimenting in kmttg with compression to put Downton Abbey and Doc Martin episodes onto DVDs for my wife.

After initially transferring the show to my laptop, I added the .tivo file to the FILES Tab and check off metadata, decrypt, QS Fix and encode. By reading the log file in the bottom window I now realize that I can just point to the .TS file instead and only check off encode but I just learned that during the creation of this post. 


Code:


(Renamed C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\QS\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).mpg.qsfix to C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\mpg\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).ts)

Results thus far for "Doc Martin - Rescue Me (02_04_2016)":
.TiVo = 5,453,578 KB
.TS = 5,427,777 KB
.MP4 = 3,672,756 KB (ff_h264_high_rate) Took over 4 hours. (HP G7-1310US laptop w/Intel i3-2350M CPU @ 2.30GHz)
.MKV = ~322,949 KB (hb_television) Took around 2 hours, IIRC.
I deleted it to create a new log entry to include in this post and forgot to write it down.  
*hb_tivo_hd_crf FAILED* - see below
*hb_tivo_sd_crf FAILED* - see below
My primary purpose for this post is to make you aware of the 2 failing Handbrake profiles.

My secondary purpose is to discuss compression profiles. Before I bought my Refurb Roamio Basic w/Lifetime in Sept 2015, I was recording the shows in SD on a Magnavox DVDR w/HDD, editing out the commercials and burning 2 episodes in SP mode per DVD (2hr 11 min max available capacity). Is there information posted anywhere on the profiles included in kmttg so that I can make an educated guess on which to try next without going through them all? I'd be happy getting ~2 hours per DVD (ff_h264_high_rate is too big and hb_television is too small; ~2GB per hour would be a great compromise) so possibly there is a way that I can take an existing profile, edit a parameter or two, and create a new profile to experiment with (rather than install Handbrake separately)?

I'm a Senior Citizen with major health issues so moving from four ReplayTV 5XXXs w/Lifetime, DVArchive and WiRNS to the one Roamio with the utilities I listed above has been heaven for me although the initial learning curve is rather steep for this antique mind. One TiVo, one laptop with USB EXT HDD replaced a TON of old hardware! 

You've put together a very nice tool - thank you very much for your time. :up:



Code:


hb_tivo_hd_crf:

>> CREATING C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\encode\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).mp4.txt ...
metadataTivo job completed: 0:00:01
---DONE--- job=metadataTivo output=C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\encode\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).mp4.txt
>> DECRYPTING USING TIVOLIBRE C:\TiVo\kmttg\Output\tivo\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).TiVo ...
tivolibre job completed: 0:01:53
---DONE--- job=tivolibre output=C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\mpg\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).ts
>> Running fffix on C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\mpg\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).ts ...
C:\TiVo\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -fflags +genpts+igndts -i "C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\mpg\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).ts" -acodec copy -vcodec copy -avoid_negative_ts make_zero -f mpegts -y "C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\QS\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).mpg.qsfix" 
fffix job completed: 0:01:23
---DONE--- job=fffix
(Renamed C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\QS\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).mpg.qsfix to C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\mpg\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).ts)
>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'hb_tivo_hd_crf' TO FILE C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\encode\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).mp4 ...
C:\TiVo\kmttg\handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe -i "C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\mpg\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).ts" --detelecine --decomb --vfr --large-file -e x264 -f mp4 -O -q 21.0 -a 1 -E ac3 -x threads=4:keyint=48:min-keyint=4 --denoise= weak -v -o "C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\encode\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).mp4" 
encoding failed (exit code: 1 ) - check command: C:\TiVo\kmttg\handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe -i "C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\mpg\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).ts" --detelecine --decomb --vfr --large-file -e x264 -f mp4 -O -q 21.0 -a 1 -E ac3 -x threads=4:keyint=48:min-keyint=4 --denoise= weak -v -o "C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\encode\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).mp4" 
Invalid parameters for hqdn3d ().

hb_tivo_sd_crf:

SKIPPING METADATA GENERATION, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\encode\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).mp4.txt
>> DECRYPTING USING TIVOLIBRE C:\TiVo\kmttg\Output\tivo\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).TiVo ...
tivolibre job completed: 0:01:14
---DONE--- job=tivolibre output=C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\mpg\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).ts
>> Running fffix on C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\mpg\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).ts ...
C:\TiVo\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -fflags +genpts+igndts -i "C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\mpg\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).ts" -acodec copy -vcodec copy -avoid_negative_ts make_zero -f mpegts -y "C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\QS\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).mpg.qsfix" 
fffix job completed: 0:01:23
---DONE--- job=fffix
(Renamed C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\QS\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).mpg.qsfix to C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\mpg\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).ts)
>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'hb_tivo_sd_crf' TO FILE C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\encode\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).mp4 ...
C:\TiVo\kmttg\handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe -i "C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\mpg\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).ts" --detelecine --decomb --vfr --large-file -e x264 -f mp4 -O -q 19.0 -a 1 -E ac3 -x threads=4:keyint=48:min-keyint=4 --denoise= weak -v -o "C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\encode\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).mp4" 
encoding failed (exit code: 1 ) - check command: C:\TiVo\kmttg\handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe -i "C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\mpg\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).ts" --detelecine --decomb --vfr --large-file -e x264 -f mp4 -O -q 19.0 -a 1 -E ac3 -x threads=4:keyint=48:min-keyint=4 --denoise= weak -v -o "C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\encode\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).mp4" 
Invalid parameters for hqdn3d ().

hb_television:

>> CREATING C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\encode\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).mkv.txt ...
metadataTivo job completed: 0:00:01
---DONE--- job=metadataTivo output=C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\encode\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).mkv.txt
>> DECRYPTING USING TIVOLIBRE C:\TiVo\kmttg\Output\tivo\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).TiVo ...
tivolibre job completed: 0:01:32
---DONE--- job=tivolibre output=C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\mpg\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).ts
>> Running fffix on C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\mpg\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).ts ...
C:\TiVo\kmttg\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -fflags +genpts+igndts -i "C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\mpg\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).ts" -acodec copy -vcodec copy -avoid_negative_ts make_zero -f mpegts -y "C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\QS\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).mpg.qsfix" 
fffix job completed: 0:01:23
---DONE--- job=fffix
(Renamed C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\QS\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).mpg.qsfix to C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\mpg\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).ts)
>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'hb_television' TO FILE C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\encode\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).mkv ...
C:\TiVo\kmttg\handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe -i "C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\mpg\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).ts" -t 1 -c 1 -f mkv --large-file --decomb --detelecine -e x264 -b 1300 -2 -T -a 1 -E faac -B 160 -6 dpl2 -D 1 -x threads=4:ref=3:mixed-refs=1:bframes=6:weightb=1:direct=auto:b-pyramid=1:me=umh:subq=9:analyse=all:8x8dct=1:trellis=1:nr=150:no-fast-pskip=1:psy-rd=1,1 -v -o "C:\TiVo\kmttg\output\encode\The Grinder - The Ties That Grind (02_16_2016).mkv"

(NOTE: This 'hb_television' will run another 2+ hours compared to the first two Handbrake profiles, but, I just want to let you know that it completed successfully last night. Thus, Handbrake itself appears to be installed properly but those two profiles seem to have a problem.)

Thanks in advance for any advice you or anyone else can offer.


----------



## moyekj

ClearToLand, thanks for reporting the broken Handbrake profiles. The fix for them is pretty easy (and I'll include the fix in next release). But for now you can edit the hb_tivo_hd_crf.enc and hb_tivo_sd_crf.enc files under the kmttg "encode" folder and remove this from each:
--denoise="weak"

You may want to try the above profiles if you wish, but you can also try some of the ffmpeg profiles such as ff_mobile_480p which may work well for encoding SD recordings.


----------



## ClearToLand

moyekj said:


> ClearToLand, thanks for reporting the broken Handbrake profiles. The fix for them is pretty easy (and I'll include the fix in next release). But for now you can edit the hb_tivo_hd_crf.enc and hb_tivo_sd_crf.enc files under the kmttg "encode" folder and remove this from each:
> --denoise="weak"
> 
> You may want to try the above profiles if you wish, but *you can also try some of the ffmpeg profiles such as ff_mobile_480p which may work well for encoding SD recordings*.


Thanks for the edit info. Besides the edit, I also had to 'Refresh Encoding Files' - another step in the learning curve. hb_tivo_hd_crf is running on 'The Grinder' now.

Regarding compression profiles, my goal is not to compress SD programs but to compress HD programs in the best quality I can get to fit 1 hour in 2GB and thus 2 shows on one DVD in a format playable by generic consumer DVD players.

NOTE: It's apparent that I'm overtired as I'm mixing 'Doc Martin' results with 'The Grinder' results. Interesting utilities with LOTS of options! I'll update / correct my earlier post with the right numbers as the kmttg jobs complete.


----------



## brendag4

lpwcomp said:


> No. With rare exceptions, everything I download is from a Roamio. Most from a Pro, some from a Base. I really wish TiVo was still actively developing TD since that would encourage them to fix the problem.
> 
> BTW, I haven't actually used TD in years.
> 
> TiVo doesn't offer TiVo desktop at all anymore. The problems with TS downloads are annoying but I want good captions and the video problems are usually just that - annoying but not a killer. In addition, most of what I download is h.264 and thus has to be TS.


I have TD+ from before. I read that the only way to get captions on the Premiere was to turn "fast transfer" on. I don't remember if I tested it myself. I noticed myself if I transferred from TiVo to laptop..captions were gone. If I transferred back, they came back.

I read that the Roamio does not have this issue. But of course now I can't find the post where I saw that


----------



## brendag4

Found this on an old post from moyekj.. I had the wrong setup mentioned in that post

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=504410&page=2

One other important factor I sometimes forget about:
On TiVo under Settings-Displays-Closed Captioning you need following settings:
Standard Captions: CC1
Digital Captions: None


----------



## lpwcomp

brendag4 said:


> I have TD+ from before. I read that the only way to get captions on the Premiere was to turn "fast transfer" on. I don't remember if I tested it myself. I noticed myself if I transferred from TiVo to laptop..captions were gone. If I transferred back, they came back.
> 
> I read that the Roamio does not have this issue. But of course now I can't find the post where I saw that


I assure you that the captioning issue is the same for Roamios as it is for Premieres. The "rare exceptions" that I mentioned are when I transfer from a Premiere.

PS transfers to the PC most of the time result in garbled captions. PS transfers back to the TiVo result in loss of captions.


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> @moyekj - Is there any value in trying to improve the tivolibre results? I'm content with the process I have now and if no one else is concerned ...





moyekj said:


> It would be worth it for the long run and for those that don't use Windows since DirectShow is a Windows only solution. Note that Todd (author of tivolibre) intentionally does some things differently than DirectShow but mentioned he may entertain adding a flag such that the intent is to produce a binary identical output to DirectShow. The other factor going on here is if you're using VRD it does some "fixing" of the stream on its own, so a real fair comparison of decryption methods would be to compare the output of DSD and tivolibre, not VRD vs tivolibre.


Turns out tivolibre already has a DirectShow compatibility flag option that when enabled produces binary identical output to DirectShow decrypt. So next version of kmttg I've added an option to enable that.


----------



## brendag4

I think I might have found a bug.. but not sure if it is a VLC bug or KTTMG. I am on Windows 10 64 bit if that matters.

I discovered it is not the .ts file that is stopping VLC, it's the .srt file.

I made the changes mentioned above to CC settings on the TiVo.

Settings metadata decrypt qs fix captions

File with corrupted CC mentioned above (downloaded fresh with the new settings)...

VLC... I renamed the file to mpg.ts. It played then. I tried to load the captions in. The progress bar went up like something was happening.. but the player went back to the beginning.. the caption file was not actually loaded. (Did not show as a choice to select it) No video was shown.

I tried renaming .srt to mpg.srt.. did not work

I renamed mpg.ts back to just .ts and renamed the srt file to at a letter at the front... the .ts file played! Then I remembered I think I actually did this at first.. that I renamed it to .mpg instead of .ts. That's why I had memory of a time where it worked. TV style captions were NOT corrupted

WMP... shows captions out of sync. There isn't a second option I know of to see TV style captions like in VLC. Of course renaming the .srt file makes it show no CC.

I tried another file with the same result.. except WMP CC was not out of sync. The video was 7 minutes long so maybe it wasn't long enough to get out of sync. (The other one was 30 minutes long.)

EDIT: "Same result" meaning unless I rename the .srt file, the video won't play in VLC.


----------



## moyekj

Why do you need the .srt file at all? VLC can play cc1 captions fine without it.


----------



## brendag4

because sometimes I need a text copy of the CC.. but .srt isn't what I want anyway. I had tivovbi on the Series 1. It didn't duplicate stuff every other line like srt does.

I needed to be sure the cc will work because I am hard of hearing. I did not want to lose the cc if I downloaded the files. I had to test to make sure it was going to work. When I tested in the past with Tivo Desktop, the cc was lost when downloaded. I found out that it works if "fast transfer" is selected. TD also has no ability to capture the cc.


----------



## ThAbtO

brendag4 said:


> because sometimes I need a text copy of the CC.. but .srt isn't what I want anyway. I had tivovbi on the Series 1. It didn't duplicate stuff every other line like srt does.


Excerpt from what I got when I ran CCEXTRACTORWIN.exe in a command prompt window.



Spoiler



Output formats:

-out=format

where format is one of these:
srt -> SubRip (default, so not actually needed).
sami -> MS Synchronized Accesible Media Interface.
bin -> CC data in CCExtractor's own binary format.
raw -> CC data in McPoodle's Broadcast format.
dvdraw -> CC data in McPoodle's DVD format.
txt -> Transcript (no time codes, no roll-up
captions, just the plain transcription.

ttxt -> Timed Transcript (transcription with time info)

null -> Don't produce any file output

Note: Teletext has different output formats for now, check below.


----------



## ertyu

How reliable is monitoring Won't Record - programSourceConflict?

I'm looking for something I can run periodically to monitor if there are any conflicts I need to manual resolve.

I've been running it a few times lately and some of the results are strange and don't seem to be conflicts at all.

For example, currently I'm seeing one programSourceConflict. It's for a show I don't see any reason to be recording in the first place. The show doesn't appear in the ToDo list on the box in any capacity, recording, conflict, won't record. The ToDo list indicates only 1 of 3 tuners in use at the time of this program.

Could it be that this is a suggestion it wants to record and it's also "scheduled" 3 other suggestions of higher priority to record at that time? Or is this just some random fluke/bug?


----------



## moyekj

ertyu said:


> How reliable is monitoring Won't Record - programSourceConflict?
> 
> I'm looking for something I can run periodically to monitor if there are any conflicts I need to manual resolve.
> 
> I've been running it a few times lately and some of the results are strange and don't seem to be conflicts at all.
> 
> For example, currently I'm seeing one programSourceConflict. It's for a show I don't see any reason to be recording in the first place. The show doesn't appear in the ToDo list on the box in any capacity, recording, conflict, won't record. The ToDo list indicates only 1 of 3 tuners in use at the time of this program.
> 
> Could it be that this is a suggestion it wants to record and it's also "scheduled" 3 other suggestions of higher priority to record at that time? Or is this just some random fluke/bug?


 List is directly from the TiVo. All I do is folderize by "cancellationReason" text to display the list. If you only care about future conflicts make sure you turn off "Include History" option. You can select an entry and press "j" bindkey to see the raw data from the TiVo that may help clarify further why it's in the cancelled list.


----------



## brendag4

ThAbtO said:


> Excerpt from what I got when I ran CCEXTRACTORWIN.exe in a command prompt window.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Output formats:
> 
> -out=format
> 
> where format is one of these:
> 
> txt -> Transcript (no time codes, no roll-up
> captions, just the plain transcription.
> 
> Note: Teletext has different output formats for now, check below.


How do I do the above? Run CCEXTRACTORWIN.exe from a command prompt with the filename of the file I want the cc for? Which file type does it need to work? Or can I enter a command line type prompt into kmttg to do it automatically? I have done stuff on the command line before.. I would just need to know the syntax. I know it would then be -out=txt from your above post.

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

brendag4 said:


> How do I do the above? Run CCEXTRACTORWIN.exe from a command prompt with the filename of the file I want the cc for? Which file type does it need to work? Or can I enter a command line type prompt into kmttg to do it automatically? I have done stuff on the command line before.. I would just need to know the syntax. I know it would then be -out=txt from your above post.
> 
> Thanks!


You would add it to the command line, but then the question would be, if its even possible to add it.

Edit:

I got an error when I try to add that setting.

ccextractor setting not a valid file: 'E:\kmttg\ccextractor\ccextractorwin.exe -out=txt'


----------



## brendag4

In your example, you didn't tell it what file to work on.. that's why you got an error about it not being a valid file


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

I started getting this error, when trying to download from one of my premieres. It can see the shows, but won't download.

http IO exception for: http://192.168.0.34:80/download/The...y+Fallon.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=557734

Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.0.34:80/download/The...y+Fallon.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=557734

Download failed to file: C:\Users\XXXXXX\Documents\My TiVo Recordings\The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon (02_19_2016).TiVo

will time out after 5 times.


----------



## moyekj

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I started getting this error, when trying to download from one of my premieres. It can see the shows, but won't download.
> 
> http IO exception for: http://192.168.0.34:80/download/The...y+Fallon.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=557734
> 
> Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.0.34:80/download/The...y+Fallon.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=557734
> 
> Download failed to file: C:\Users\XXXXXX\Documents\My TiVo Recordings\The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon (02_19_2016).TiVo
> 
> will time out after 5 times.


 Switch to TS downloads (and tivolibre or dsd or vrd for decrypt) and then try again. If it still fails then rebooting the Premiere should fix it.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Thanks, just the reboot fixed it.

Didnt think of that since it saw the shows.

Will remember next time.


----------



## ThAbtO

brendag4 said:


> In your example, you didn't tell it what file to work on.. that's why you got an error about it not being a valid file


It wasn't doing any file, just adding the option to the program file settings.


----------



## ertyu

moyekj said:


> List is directly from the TiVo. All I do is folderize by "cancellationReason" text to display the list. If you only care about future conflicts make sure you turn off "Include History" option. You can select an entry and press "j" bindkey to see the raw data from the TiVo that may help clarify further why it's in the cancelled list.


Ah yes, the raw data helped confirm some speculation, these conflicts are actually suggestions:



Code:


   "subscriptionIdentifier": [{
      "subscriptionType": "suggestions",


----------



## shiffrin

I'm using version 2.1j

When kmttg runs, it downloads the .tivo files to a folder in C:\KMTTG. Tivolibre then runs and puts the output in C:\KMTTG and deletes the .Tivo file. In some previous version, the output file was being put into a folder on my NAS. This changed about the time I installed the version that used tivolibre instead of tivodecode.

I am running this on my desktop PC in C:\KMTTG

I have the ".mpg output dir" set to R:\Tivo where the R: drive is a mapped drive on my server. I've also tried using the UNC name \\DISKSTATION\REcorded TV\Tivo with no difference.

I don't see any parameters I can change to get tivolibre to put its output on my R: drive.

Did I miss something in the configuration? Is there a way to get it to work the way it did a while back?


----------



## moyekj

shiffrin said:


> I'm using version 2.1j
> 
> When kmttg runs, it downloads the .tivo files to a folder in C:\KMTTG. Tivolibre then runs and puts the output in C:\KMTTG and deletes the .Tivo file. In some previous version, the output file was being put into a folder on my NAS. This changed about the time I installed the version that used tivolibre instead of tivodecode.
> 
> I am running this on my desktop PC in C:\KMTTG
> 
> I have the ".mpg output dir" set to R:\Tivo where the R: drive is a mapped drive on my server. I've also tried using the UNC name \\DISKSTATION\REcorded TV\Tivo with no difference.
> 
> I don't see any parameters I can change to get tivolibre to put its output on my R: drive.
> 
> Did I miss something in the configuration? Is there a way to get it to work the way it did a while back?


 Just tested changing ".mpg output dir" to a different location and using tivolibre for decrypt and everything worked fine for me. As a quick test create a folder on C: drive such as C:\KMTTG\MPG_DIR and use that in kmttg config and confirm it works. If it does that means for some reason the R: drive or UNC path is not accessible to kmttg so it reverts to writing in the program installation directory for those cases.


----------



## ClearToLand

Continuing my experiments with kmttg 2.1j, installed on 02/17/15, while working with Ad Cut, I found that the version of ComSkipGUI v0.8.051 included was experiencing the same results as detailed in this old thread that I found on tivocommunity (i.e. any attempts to move around in the timeline resulted in an ~40 second delay accompanied by a "Not Responding" both in the ComSkipGUI window title bar and in Windows 7 Task Manager -> Applications):

*Comskip GUI very slow*​
I went to:

*http://www.kaashoek.com/files/*​
and downloaded *comskip81_091.zip dated Feb 20 2016 12:30:22 PM*.

I renamed the existing comskip.exe and comskipgui.exe to comskip_0_81_051.exe and comskipgui_0_81_051.exe, for reference purposes, and I extracted replacement executables from the comskip81_091.zip to the c:\kmttg\comskip folder, while also copying them to comskip_0_81_091.exe and comskipgui_0_81_091.exe just in case I one day accidentally "Help -> Update tools..." and get myself in trouble. With both versions saved with their version names appended, I can easily check their size(s) to determine if I need to research further if the problem reappears.

I'm going to add a LINK from the old thread referenced above to this post for other newbies like me to realize that the quickest solution to the 'hanging / Not Responding' problem is probably just to try a different version of comskipgui.exe (and comskip.exe to keep them in sync) first.


----------



## ClearToLand

If you're using the "Donator Version" of ComSkip, or VideoReDo with v3 format, please be aware that you (may) need to make changes in the version of comskip.ini included with kmttg 2.1i tools:



Spoiler






Code:


C:\TiVo\kmttg\comskip\TEMP>fc comskip051.ini comskip21i.ini
Comparing files comskip051.ini and COMSKIP21I.INI
FC: no differences encountered

C:\TiVo\kmttg\comskip\TEMP>fc comskip091.ini comskip21i.ini
Comparing files comskip091.ini and COMSKIP21I.INI
***** comskip091.ini
skip_b_frames=0                         ; Set to 1 to force Comskip to skip fram
es for higher processing speed.
[COLOR="Red"]hardware_decode=0                       ; Set to 1 to enable hardware accelerated video decoding, only available in donator version[/COLOR]
max_repair_size=200                     ; Will repair maximum 200 missing MPEG frames in the timeline, set to 0 to disable repa
***** COMSKIP21I.INI
skip_b_frames=0                         ; Set to 1 to force Comskip to skip frames for higher processing speed.
max_repair_size=200                     ; Will repair maximum 200 missing MPEG frames in the timeline, set to 0 to disable repa
*****

***** comskip091.ini
n be use together with output_framearray to remote debug CC decoding
output_videoredo=0                      ; The old videoredo format
[COLOR="red"]output_videoredo3=0                     ; The new videoredo v3 format.[/COLOR]
output_womble=0
***** COMSKIP21I.INI
n be use together with output_framearray to remote debug CC decoding
output_videoredo=0
output_womble=0
*****

C:\TiVo\kmttg\comskip\TEMP>fc comskip091.ini comskip051.ini
Comparing files comskip091.ini and COMSKIP051.INI
***** comskip091.ini
skip_b_frames=0                         ; Set to 1 to force Comskip to skip frames for higher processing speed.
[COLOR="red"]hardware_decode=0                       ; Set to 1 to enable hardware accelerated video decoding, only available in donator version[/COLOR]
max_repair_size=200                     ; Will repair maximum 200 missing MPEG frames in the timeline, set to 0 to disable repa
***** COMSKIP051.INI
skip_b_frames=0                         ; Set to 1 to force Comskip to skip frames for higher processing speed.
max_repair_size=200                     ; Will repair maximum 200 missing MPEG frames in the timeline, set to 0 to disable repa
*****

***** comskip091.ini
n be use together with output_framearray to remote debug CC decoding
output_videoredo=0                      ; The old videoredo format
[COLOR="red"]output_videoredo3=0                     ; The new videoredo v3 format.[/COLOR]
output_womble=0
***** COMSKIP051.INI
n be use together with output_framearray to remote debug CC decoding
output_videoredo=0
output_womble=0
*****

C:\TiVo\kmttg\comskip\TEMP>


----------



## ClearToLand

shiffrin said:


> ...I have the ".mpg output dir" set to R:\Tivo where the R: drive is a mapped drive on my server. I've also tried using the UNC name *\\DISKSTATION\REcorded TV\Tivo* with no difference...





moyekj said:


> ...As a quick test create a folder on C: drive such as C:\KMTTG\MPG_DIR and use that in kmttg config and confirm it works. If it does that means for some reason the R: drive or UNC path is not accessible to kmttg so it reverts to writing in the program installation directory for those cases.


WAGs:
Does the space in the UNC name require the name to be enclosed in double quotes?
Replace the space in "Recorded TV" with an underscore as in "Recorded_TV" and then it shouldn't need the double quotes.
Share the directory as "Tivo" and use the UNC name "\\DISKSTATION\Tivo".


----------



## shiffrin

moyekj said:


> Just tested changing ".mpg output dir" to a different location and using tivolibre for decrypt and everything worked fine for me. As a quick test create a folder on C: drive such as C:\KMTTG\MPG_DIR and use that in kmttg config and confirm it works. If it does that means for some reason the R: drive or UNC path is not accessible to kmttg so it reverts to writing in the program installation directory for those cases.


I first tried using tivodecode instead of tivolibre and it still wouldn't save to the NAS drive.

I then tried your suggestion and changed to another folder on the c:\ drive and it worked fine.

This was all done from the kmttg service. Tomorrow, I will try again but use the kmttg program version. I can access my R: drive from my computer with no problems. There are no errors in the .log file.


----------



## ClearToLand

shiffrin said:


> ...*This was all done from the kmttg service*...


You didn't mention that you were running kmttg as a service...


> NOTE: For Windows users you can use network paths for output folders, but just make sure to use UNC style paths (\server\share) instead of volumes (h:\share) since *Windows services doesn't know about network volumes*.


Try leaving your output directory as a volume and running kmttg as a Java program to see if there's a difference.


----------



## shiffrin

ClearToLand said:


> You didn't mention that you were running kmttg as a service...
> 
> Try leaving your output directory as a volume and running kmttg as a Java program to see if there's a difference.


I had it as a UNC name to begin with and tried using the R: drive later. I'll go back to the UNC name. We're having a big thunderstorm right now, so I'm going to do more testing tomorrow after it passes.


----------



## ClearToLand

shiffrin said:


> *I had it as a UNC name to begin* with and tried using the R: drive later. I'll go back to the UNC name...


But your UNC name pointed to a volume, not a share. And it had a space in it without using double quotes.

It's the little things that trip people up...

https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/config_File_Settings/​


----------



## wkearney99

shiffrin said:


> I had it as a UNC name to begin with and tried using the R: drive later. I'll go back to the UNC name. We're having a big thunderstorm right now, so I'm going to do more testing tomorrow after it passes.


When anything is running as a service it will only be able access to the things that the domain\username & password has authorization to use. That and there'd have to be a drive assignment setup from within the service process. However, if you specify a UNC path then the regular file I/O handlers should be able to reconcile it.

Understand that your being logged to the desktop as 'domain\username' gets a login script that can automagically connect drive letters to network shares. Generally this WILL NOT HAPPEN for that same account configured to run something as a service. There's no desktop shell environment being created, so there's no place for it to do the connecting. Using a UNC path avoids that mess, but at the cost of the programmers making proper use of UNC file handlers. Old code that "worked fine" with drive letters can be problematic.

Just a little background....


----------



## moyekj

Also, if you're running service you have to make sure the kmttg service is running using your account, not the default windows service account.


----------



## wireman121

I'm still having an issue with TS files missing some time. If I play the original recording on the TiVo it's fine. If I playback the cut recording on the TiVo, there are random pieces of missing time, usually in 1-2 spots throughout the recording.

I know we started discussing this in the past, and at the time I had just stopped using TS files, but since we are all going to be forced to start using them soon (if not already?) then I think it might be best to try to figure out what's causing this situation.

Also - I'm wondering if it's possibly for kmttg to extract the "skip" information from shows that have it which would allow skipping over adscan and just use the saved information from TiVo to cut the show and push it back to the TiVo? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> Also - I'm wondering if it's possibly for kmttg to extract the "skip" information from shows that have it which would allow skipping over adscan and just use the saved information from TiVo to cut the show and push it back to the TiVo?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10801080#post10801080


----------



## wireman121

Well that answers that  thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ClearToLand

On *kmttg wiki: Auto_Transfers*, the first reference to NOT in the image uses a hyphen (*-keyword=>NOT*)while the second uses an exclamation point (*!new york*):










Further down the page, '*!*' is referenced:


Code:


<p>You can setup a more complex keyword match by specifying multiple keywords with different operators:</p>
<ul>
<li>With no parenthesis surrounding a keyword this indicates a logical AND.</li>
<li>With (parenthesis) surrounding a keyword this indicates a logical OR.</li>
<li>[B]With a ! as the first character in a keyword his indicates a logical NOT[/B].</li>
<li>An example is given in the Auto Transfers Configuration GUI as a reminder:<br/>
[CODE](basketball)|(football)|[B]!new york[/B]

 This means match show descriptions that contain either basketball or football but dont include any that have new york[/CODE]


----------



## ClearToLand

*Configuring kmttg screen:*


Spoiler














*Configuring Auto Transfers screen:*


Spoiler














I'd appreciate:
 a copy of the "Available Keywords" dropdown from 'Configuring kmttg' added to the right of "Treat each recording as unique" on 'Configuring Auto Transfers'.

the ability to easily copy the contents of the "File Naming" box from 'Configuring kmttg' to the "File name override" box on 'Configuring Auto Transfers'.
Maybe a double-click on a blank "File name override" box would copy it but if the box was not blank any clicks would be ignored.
a tip about the [/] keyword in a mouseover on the "File name override" box on the 'Configuring Auto Transfer' screen.


> The [/] keyword is a folder separator which allows you to create custom sub-folder names as part of the output file definition. Continuing above example:
> File Naming = [mainTitle][/][year]_[monthNum]_[mday] [episodeTitle]
> The .TiVo file name would become (using Windows folder structure note the resulting sub-folder structure)
> The Big Bang Theory\2008_03_24 The Loobenfeld Decay.TiVo


Maybe just something like:


> The [/] keyword is a folder separator which allows you to create custom sub-folder names as part of the output file definition. For more information, please see: https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/File_Naming/



an OR for "Check Tivos interval (min)" of "Check Tivos at:"
where, like WiRNS for ReplayTVs, instead of repeatedly checking every xx minutes, kmttg could check ONCE daily at HHMM.
Since I know (today at least) that all of my shows will be recorded by 2300, I could check once at 2330 and have my transfers take place during my Tivos 'Idle Time'.
Thanks for considering my ideas.


----------



## moyekj

ClearToLand, for your use model where you want to run once a day you're better off using batch mode run and a scheduler program instead of service mode. For example of running with Windows scheduler:
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/windows_task_scheduler/
Of course for Linux you can use cron or similar for scheduling jobs if that's the OS you're using.

Thanks for pointing out the ! vs - typos - I fixed the Wiki and the label in kmttg GUI.

You can use the normal copy/paste keys for your OS for copying naming template from config form to auto config form (Ctrl-A, Ctrl-C, Ctrl-V for example).

Not really necessary to duplicate the "Available keywords" IMO. You can just use the kmttg main config form to build up your entry if you want and then copy/paste from there to auto form, then just cancel the config form to not apply any changes. Most often though I find the template becomes complex enough where I actually prepare it in a text editor and then copy it over to kmttg. To me the "Available keywords" is just a reminder of what keywords I can use.

A good tip also when playing around with naming template is to:
* Turn on config--Visual--Show full paths in job Monitor
* File--Launch--Do not launch queued jobs
* Then choose one or more entries to process in GUI and click on START JOBS button and you can see in the job table what the file names will come out as without having kmttg actually start doing any processing.
In this way you can test things out without actually running anything to make sure you get what you want.


----------



## shiffrin

shiffrin said:


> I had it as a UNC name to begin with and tried using the R: drive later. I'll go back to the UNC name. We're having a big thunderstorm right now, so I'm going to do more testing tomorrow after it passes.


Thanks to everyone for all the suggestions.

My kmttg service had been running fine for months with the UNC name (including the space). It was only during my recent checking that I tried changing it to use the R: drive.

I just took a look at the logon properties in the service and it was set back to "local system account". I didn't change this, but something did. When I changed it back to my admin account everything worked fine.

I don't know what could have changed the logon properties,

Barry


----------



## muerte33

I recently switched over to using TS downloads instead of MPG for the speed difference in KMTTG (version 2.1j).
I do not know if that is what caused the problem with COMSKIP, but it really missed a LOT of commercials in this latest download I just performed. I noticed there is a newer version on his website at
http://www.kaashoek.com/files/
81.091 (from February 2016)
I think the version that is running in the newest KMTTG support files (2.1i) is 
0.81.051 (from December 2012)
At least that is what is in the readme.txt

Any ideas on how to improve comskip?
If I download this update, what will happen to comskip.ini that comes with the KMTTG tools?

UPDATE!
I looked at the old vs the new comskip.ini like they did above:
Not in old comskip.ini
hardware_decode=0 ; Set to 1 to enable hardware accelerated video decoding, only available in donator version
output_videoredo3=0 ; The new videoredo v3 format.

Note that the comskip.txt file has changed too, I wonder how it is involved?

So I guess it is best to just use all the files that go with the new version
(overlay the old with the new)?

UPDATE!!
I went ahead and moved the old comskip files into another directory and put the new version in the kmttg\comskip directory. The new version worked great on another video from the same channel (got all the commercials on this particular video).

Thanks very much!!


----------



## Teeps

moyekj, 
FYI
Yesterday I tried updating kmttg from x.i to x.j version on a win7 sp1 machine using help > update kmttg.
I got an error saying trouble unpacking the .zip file.
Went to the kmttg folder and the .zip file was there but would not extract via tools available on win7.

I was able to download and unzip the x.j package from https://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/
So, I was successful in the upgrade, but had to do it manually.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## moyekj

Teeps said:


> moyekj,
> FYI
> Yesterday I tried updating kmttg from x.i to x.j version on a win7 sp1 machine using help > update kmttg.
> I got an error saying trouble unpacking the .zip file.
> Went to the kmttg folder and the .zip file was there but would not extract via tools available on win7.
> 
> I was able to download and unzip the x.j package from https://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/
> So, I was successful in the upgrade, but had to do it manually.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


 Yes, see the release notes or a few posts back in this thread - sourceforge changed download URLs which broke updates for previous versions, so the update has to be done manually to get to current version, but then should be OK subsequently.


----------



## Teeps

moyekj said:


> Yes, see the release notes or a few posts back in this thread - sourceforge changed download URLs which broke updates for previous versions, so the update has to be done manually to get to current version, but then should be OK subsequently.


Makes sense, I guess. I'll do the manual install so all is good again. 
And a huge thanks for this handy program or is it an App now?

Same thing happened when updating on my XB sp3 box too.
This time I copied the error message.

Installed version: v2.1i
Available version: v2.1j
Downloading file: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/kmttg_v2.1j.zip/download?use_mirror=autoselect ...
Download completed successfully
error in opening zip file
Trouble unzipping file: C:\kmttg1\kmttg_v2.1j.zip


----------



## UCLABB

moyekj:

I have been trying to use the backdoor SPS macro on KMTTG to get the quick clear play bar back on my Mini I(had to reboot the mini to get skip mode). It hasn't worked. I notice when using it, the Mini is not left in a paused state as the last buttons pressed are pause and select. Or, did you add a "play" at the end of the macro?

Also, is the web KMTTG working? Tried to use 192.168.1.103:8181 with no luck. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## moyekj

UCLABB said:


> moyekj:
> 
> I have been trying to use the backdoor SPS macro on KMTTG to get the quick clear play bar back on my Mini I(had to reboot the mini to get skip mode). It hasn't worked. I notice when using it, the Mini is not left in a paused state as the last buttons pressed are pause and select. Or, did you add a "play" at the end of the macro?


 My guess is you don't have RPC option enabled for the Mini in config--Tivos tab so telnet is being used instead which doesn't work for SPS codes.



> Also, is the web KMTTG working? Tried to use 192.168.1.103:8181 with no luck. Am I doing something wrong?


Check settings under config--Web tab.


----------



## RBeatse

I hadn't use kmttg for about a month and then now that I have, some convert fine and a few give me errors. So I checked and I was running 1.1p. I upgraded to 2.1j but and have refreshed to the latest encode profiles. Now, I get through the download and when it tries to encode, no matter what I use, it has errors. If I use ff_ipad, I get
-f m4v -D 1,1 -A Stereo , AC3 --rate 29.97 --srt-file "D:\Tivo\mpg files\Top Chef - s13e12 - Wok This Way (02_25_2016).srt" --srt-codeset UTF-8 --srt-lang eng --srt-default -v -o "D:\Tivo\Tivo Files\Top Chef - s13e12 - Wok This Way (02_25_2016).m4v" 

encoding failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: 

If I use hb_ipad, I get Handbrake errors that t won't let me paste in the comment window.

Help????


----------



## rileyrd

I have started getting the below error when performing an upgrade from the help menu. It started a couple of versions ago. I did recently upgrade the server to an newer mac mini from an old iMac from 2007 that was on its last legs. Any guidance would be appreciated.


error in opening zip file
Trouble unzipping file: /Users/XXX/Desktop/kmttg/kmttg_v1p0c/kmttg_v2.1j.zip


----------



## UCLABB

moyekj said:


> My guess is you don't have RPC option enabled for the Mini in config--Tivos tab so telnet is being used instead which doesn't work for SPS codes.
> 
> Check settings under config--Web tab.


Thanks Kevin. My settings and confirmation got messed up when I had to download a new version from Sourceforge because updating fron the help menu wouldn't work.

Back door for quick clear worked on first attempt. Thanks again.


----------



## Teeps

rileyrd said:


> I have started getting the below error when performing an upgrade from the help menu. It started a couple of versions ago. I did recently upgrade the server to an newer mac mini from an old iMac from 2007 that was on its last legs. Any guidance would be appreciated.
> 
> error in opening zip file
> Trouble unzipping file: /Users/XXX/Desktop/kmttg/kmttg_v1p0c/kmttg_v2.1j.zip


Me too.
There's supposed to be info a few posts back but the short story is do this:
open kmttg
click help
click about
click down loads
download the latest file to the kmttg folder.
close kmttg
find the .zip file in the kmttg folder then extract the files to the kmttg folder choose over write files.

moyekj says after this work around the update should work again. see post 9412 above.


----------



## moyekj

rileyrd said:


> I have started getting the below error when performing an upgrade from the help menu. It started a couple of versions ago. I did recently upgrade the server to an newer mac mini from an old iMac from 2007 that was on its last legs. Any guidance would be appreciated.
> 
> error in opening zip file
> Trouble unzipping file: /Users/XXX/Desktop/kmttg/kmttg_v1p0c/kmttg_v2.1j.zip


 You need to install v2.1j manually. See:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10799758#post10799758


----------



## moyekj

RBeatse said:


> I hadn't use kmttg for about a month and then now that I have, some convert fine and a few give me errors. So I checked and I was running 1.1p. I upgraded to 2.1j but and have refreshed to the latest encode profiles. Now, I get through the download and when it tries to encode, no matter what I use, it has errors. If I use ff_ipad, I get
> -f m4v -D 1,1 -A Stereo , AC3 --rate 29.97 --srt-file "D:\Tivo\mpg files\Top Chef - s13e12 - Wok This Way (02_25_2016).srt" --srt-codeset UTF-8 --srt-lang eng --srt-default -v -o "D:\Tivo\Tivo Files\Top Chef - s13e12 - Wok This Way (02_25_2016).m4v"
> 
> encoding failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command:
> 
> If I use hb_ipad, I get Handbrake errors that t won't let me paste in the comment window.
> 
> Help????


 ff_ipad profile is obsoleted and has been removed from kmttg a while back (you still see it because of installing over old installation). Switch to use one of the ff_mobile* profiles instead.


----------



## RBeatse

moyekj said:


> ff_ipad profile is obsoleted and has been removed from kmttg a while back (you still see it because of installing over old installation). Switch to use one of the ff_mobile* profiles instead.


Thanks. I decided to just do a completely new install and things looked like they were better. It only found two of my 4 TiVo's and so I manually added one and while the other two can download, the one I added cannot. I get an http error 503 (the NPL downloads fine).

I'm getting closer but not yet.


----------



## moyekj

RBeatse said:


> I get an http error 503 (the NPL downloads fine).


 Reboot that TiVo to fix it.


----------



## moyekj

v2.1k version is now released.

This release introduces new feature: *AutoSkip*

 Watch a show on a series 4 or later TiVo and enjoy hands free commercial skipping.
 Requires you to manually prepare and import skip data for shows that you wish to watch using AutoSkip.
 This is a good complement to TiVo SkipMode for cases when TiVo SKIP is missing for some shows.
 Note that you can use AutoSkip service in kmttg so that you don't have initiate playback of a show from kmttg. You can initiate play of a show from any TiVo as normal and enjoy AutoSkip to get automated commercial skipping without touching kmttg.
 Refer to AutoSkip Wiki for details on how to use this feature: https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/AutoSkip/

Refer to release_notes for full release details.


----------



## UCLABB

moyekj said:


> v2.1k version is now released.
> 
> This release introduces new feature: *AutoSkip*
> 
> Watch a show on a series 4 or later TiVo and enjoy hands free commercial skipping.
> Requires you to manually prepare and import skip data for shows that you wish to watch using AutoSkip.
> This is a good complement to TiVo SkipMode for cases when TiVo SKIP is missing for some shows.
> Note that you can use AutoSkip service in kmttg so that you don't have initiate playback of a show from kmttg. You can initiate play of a show from any TiVo as normal and enjoy AutoSkip to get automated commercial skipping without touching kmttg.
> Refer to AutoSkip Wiki for details on how to use this feature: https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/AutoSkip/
> 
> Refer to release_notes for full release details.


Holy cow! This sounds great, but I haven't wrapped my feeble mind around it totally.


----------



## Bill Zigrang

Still get *error trying to unzip* with v2.1k

Zig


----------



## moyekj

Bill Zigrang said:


> Still get *error trying to unzip* with v2.1k
> 
> Zig


 As stated in release notes if you are running v2.1i or earlier version you need to manually install the zip file. From v2.1j you can update from Help menu again.


----------



## UCLABB

I'm going to regret asking this because I know I will feel stupid, but what/where is the Z button?


----------



## reneg

UCLABB said:


> I'm going to regret asking this because I know I will feel stupid, but what/where is the Z button?


The Z key on the keyboard where kmttg is running.


----------



## jdbogaard

Hey Guys -

Been using KMTTG for a while with no problems until today. I opened it up today and fetched my NPL, but it only fetched the most recent 49 recordings. I've tried everything including updating from 2.1j to 2.1k; uninstalling and reinstalling KMTTG, and restarting my TiVo but not sure why all of a sudden I can only fetch the most recent 49 recordings. I checked and "NPL # of fetches" is set to 0.

Not sure what happened, but any suggestions on how to fix it would be most appreciated. Let me know if there are any log files I can post that would be helpful


----------



## moyekj

jdbogaard, if it's a series 4 or later TiVo enable config--Program Options--Use RPC to get NPL when possible. If that's already enabled, try rebooting the TiVo. Fail that, post message window messages you are seeing.


----------



## Bill Zigrang

I WAS trying to update from j to k; the 4th or 5th time, it worked.

Zig


----------



## tedbrown

tried out new autoskip on 60 minutes from last night (has a skip flag) told it to play (works) then typed z:

Recorded Sun 02/28/2016 08:00 PM on 2-1=KCBSDT, Duration=60 mins, EpisodeNumber=4824, originalAirDate=2016-02-28
Thousands of errors in the Social Security Administration's Death Master file; a condition that prevents people from being able to recognize faces.
Playing show on TiVo 'xxxxxx': 60 Minutes

Starting AutoSkip
AutoSkip: No skip data available for 60 Minutes
AutoSkip: DISABLED

tried checking the autoskip service flag in the file menu:

No skip table data available - ignoring skip service request

Did I forget to do something?


----------



## moyekj

tedbrown said:


> tried out new autoskip on 60 minutes from last night (has a skip flag) told it to play (works) then typed z:
> 
> Recorded Sun 02/28/2016 08:00 PM on 2-1=KCBSDT, Duration=60 mins, EpisodeNumber=4824, originalAirDate=2016-02-28
> Thousands of errors in the Social Security Administration's Death Master file; a condition that prevents people from being able to recognize faces.
> Playing show on TiVo 'xxxxxx': 60 Minutes
> 
> Starting AutoSkip
> AutoSkip: No skip data available for 60 Minutes
> AutoSkip: DISABLED
> 
> tried checking the autoskip service flag in the file menu:
> 
> No skip table data available - ignoring skip service request
> 
> Did I forget to do something?


 I think perhaps you misunderstand the new feature. You need to manually generate skip points for the show either by running comskip to generate .edl file or VideoRedo to generate .Vprj file, then import that data into kmttg using the *Import Skip* button. Once imported when you will see an "S" in the NPL image column for the show or if you bring up AutoSkip Table (File--AutoSkip Table) it will show which shows you have imported skip data for.

i.e. For each show that you've manually imported skip data for you can then play them in auto skip mode. More details are given in Wiki:
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/AutoSkip/

Longer term I plan to have a project where perhaps users can share skip data with each other (using closed caption data to sync up skip points on different TiVos much like TiVo is doing with SkipMode), but for now you are on your own to generate skip point data.

What I'm doing currently is for shows that have TiVo SKIP indicated I use TiVo SkipMode to play them. But as we have been seeing there are several holes in TiVo SkipMode where shows that should have SKIP do not for some reason. Being spoiled by SkipMode I now refuse to watch shows that don't have some method to instantly skip commercials, so for shows that are missing TiVo SKIP I'm using kmttg AutoSkip for those. Since about 75% of shows I record have TiVo SKIP that leaves about 25% where I use VideoRedo to mark commercials and import them into kmttg for AutoSkip.

Since hands free commercial skipping is so nice, on occasion I'll actually take the time to use AutoSkip for some shows that do have TiVo SKIP so I don't have to bother with pressing Channel Up while watching them to skip commercials.

EDIT: Note that using TS downloads it takes usually under 5 mins to download a show from my Roamio Pro and then another 2 mins or so for me to manually find skip points using VideoRedo and generate .Vprj file to import to kmttg, so about 7 minutes of time per show, and less if you queue up a bunch of shows at once to process.


----------



## mattack

Didn't there used to be a "restart tivo web server" option? If I'm remembering correctly, I'm guessing it was removed because it no longer worked?

I'm getting a 503 error for one particular show, which seems to then make me unable to download from the Tivo for a VERY long time.. (a half hour or more?)

I just tried downloading it without being from pause point, thinking that might work, it didn't.. I just restarted my tivo to be able to download some other stuff without waiting..

Is there any other workaround? I may try transferring to my other tivo then downloading..

It really did seem specific to this particular show (an old Today show episode with a musical performance), since I had dowhloaded some other stuff, then downloading this episode got a 503.. and I reproduced it later too.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> ... But as we have been seeing there are several holes in TiVo SkipMode where shows that should have SKIP do not for some reason. Being spoiled by SkipMode I now refuse to watch shows that don't have some method to instantly skip commercials, so for shows that are missing TiVo SKIP I'm using kmttg AutoSkip for those. Since about 75% of shows I record have TiVo SKIP that leaves about 25% where I use VideoRedo to mark commercials and import them into kmttg for AutoSkip.
> ...


Autoskip worked great for Blindspot last night which did not have a Skip icon on the Tivo. Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> It really did seem specific to this particular show (an old Today show episode with a musical performance), since I had dowhloaded some other stuff, then downloading this episode got a 503.. and I reproduced it later too.


 I've had cases where I get 503 error attempting to download anything as PS container that worked fine when switching to TS container. For those cases PS container downloads no longer work until I reboot the TiVo.


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> Autoskip worked great for Blindspot last night which did not have a Skip icon on the Tivo. Thanks.


 Yup, no TiVo SKIP for Blindspot or The Voice for me either on NBC last night, so will be employing AutoSkip for them too.


----------



## Smurfslayer

moyekj said:


> ...
> 
> What I'm doing currently is for shows that have TiVo SKIP indicated I use TiVo SkipMode to play them. But as we have been seeing there are several holes in TiVo SkipMode where shows that should have SKIP do not for some reason. Being spoiled by SkipMode I now refuse to watch shows that don't have some method to instantly skip commercials, so for shows that are missing TiVo SKIP I'm using kmttg AutoSkip for those. Since about 75% of shows I record have TiVo SKIP that leaves about 25% where I use VideoRedo to mark commercials and import them into kmttg for AutoSkip.
> 
> Since hands free commercial skipping is so nice, on occasion I'll actually take the time to use AutoSkip for some shows that do have TiVo SKIP so I don't have to bother with pressing Channel Up while watching them to skip commercials.
> 
> EDIT: Note that using TS downloads it takes usually under 5 mins to download a show from my Roamio Pro and then another 2 mins or so for me to manually find skip points using VideoRedo and generate .Vprj file to import to kmttg, so about 7 minutes of time per show, and less if you queue up a bunch of shows at once to process.


The awesome is strong in this feature.

I had a couple of questions. Im not familiar with videoredo, so Ill do some searching.

you say using TS Downloads ...  can you elaborate? Im transferring from a premiere to a Mac, and Im happy if I get a 40 minute transfer. I think Ive got 10/100 mb ports at both ends. Network and router are not the limiting factor. I believe Im downloading in ff_TiVo hd format, using only the ad cut.

thanks


----------



## moyekj

Smurfslayer said:


> The awesome is strong in this feature.
> 
> I had a couple of questions. Im not familiar with videoredo, so Ill do some searching.
> 
> you say using TS Downloads ...  can you elaborate? Im transferring from a premiere to a Mac, and Im happy if I get a 40 minute transfer. I think Ive got 10/100 mb ports at both ends. Network and router are not the limiting factor. I believe Im downloading in ff_TiVo hd format, using only the ad cut.
> 
> thanks


 Enable Configure--Program Options--Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format

Downloading in TS format is faster than PS format. Series 4 TiVos are significantly slower than series 5 and 6 TiVos for almost everything including downloads, so it will take much longer than 5 minutes to download a 1 hour show from series 4 units because they are CPU limited.

P.S. VideoRedo is pay software (worth every cent) that only runs on Windows.


----------



## Keen

moyekj said:


> What I'm doing currently is for shows that have TiVo SKIP indicated I use TiVo SkipMode to play them. But as we have been seeing there are several holes in TiVo SkipMode where shows that should have SKIP do not for some reason. Being spoiled by SkipMode I now refuse to watch shows that don't have some method to instantly skip commercials, so for shows that are missing TiVo SKIP I'm using kmttg AutoSkip for those. Since about 75% of shows I record have TiVo SKIP that leaves about 25% where I use VideoRedo to mark commercials and import them into kmttg for AutoSkip.


(For brevity's sake, I'll just quote a little bit of your excellent explanation for AutoSkip.)

Is there any way for you to automate the Channel Up command that's needed to trigger SkipMode? If this was added to AutoSkip, you'd be my hero (well, a bigger hero than you already are!).


----------



## reneg

Keen said:


> (For brevity's sake, I'll just quote a little bit of your excellent explanation for AutoSkip.)
> 
> Is there any way for you to automate the Channel Up command that's needed to trigger SkipMode? If this was added to AutoSkip, you'd be my hero (well, a bigger hero than you already are!).


It is automated. First item in the release note:

 Watch a show on a series 4 or later TiVo and *enjoy hands free commercial skipping.*


----------



## moyekj

Keen said:


> (For brevity's sake, I'll just quote a little bit of your excellent explanation for AutoSkip.)
> 
> Is there any way for you to automate the Channel Up command that's needed to trigger SkipMode? If this was added to AutoSkip, you'd be my hero (well, a bigger hero than you already are!).





reneg said:


> It is automated. First item in the release note:
> 
>  Watch a show on a series 4 or later TiVo and *enjoy hands free commercial skipping.*


 I think Keen is talking about using TiVo SkipMode but automating Channel Up presses. For that the answer is no - there's no way I know of via RPC to detect *when* to emulate Channel Up presses during SkipMode play.

As reneg mentions, if you use AutoSkip you don't have to touch the remote.


----------



## Keen

moyekj said:


> I think Keen is talking about using TiVo SkipMode but automating Channel Up presses. For that the answer is no - there's no way I know of via RPC to detect *when* to emulate Channel Up presses during SkipMode play.


Aww darn. Thanks.


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj said:


> Enable Configure--Program Options--Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format
> 
> Downloading in TS format is faster than PS format. Series 4 TiVos are significantly slower than series 5 and 6 TiVos for almost everything including downloads, so it will take much longer than 5 minutes to download a 1 hour show from series 4 units because they are CPU limited.
> 
> P.S. VideoRedo is pay software (worth every cent) that only runs on Windows.


I just saw this post and realized I'm still downloading in PS format on my Roamio. When I went to save the new config, it warned me of a config error, on the VideoRedo tab. I don't have that installed and it pre-filled the location of the program. The option to enable is not selected, so maybe there's a false check somewhere?


----------



## moyekj

ACraigL said:


> I just saw this post and realized I'm still downloading in PS format on my Roamio. When I went to save the new config, it warned me of a config error, on the VideoRedo tab. I don't have that installed and it pre-filled the location of the program. The option to enable is not selected, so maybe there's a false check somewhere?


 Just empty out the path and warning should go away.


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj said:


> Just empty out the path and warning should go away.


I did and it appeared again when I relaunched it.


----------



## nahtanoj1

Hi. I have been a kmttg user for many years on my mac and have been very happy with the fairly simple things I do with it. Well my Mac crashed and I had to start from scratch with a new disk. I have now installed kmttg 2.1k and am unable to get any files downloaded, decrypted and encoded. The download begins and in some cases completes, but the other steps fail in that I have yet to get a completed file I could use. I know this is not a very specific problem description but if the group can point me to the pieces of info needed to help me troubleshoot the issue I would be happy to provide the details. Thanks for your help and support. 

My environment is - I'm on Mac os 10.10.5, latest version of Java, Intel MacBookPro, choosing ff_h264_med_rate encoding profile with decrypt, QS fix and encode selected. My end destination is a Plex server but the issue is just getting a completed .mp4 file from kmttg.


----------



## moyekj

ACraigL said:


> I did and it appeared again when I relaunched it.


 OK, I see the problem now which I will fix for next release - obviously you can safely ignore the error for now when clicking OK in config.


----------



## moyekj

nahtanoj1 said:


> Hi. I have been a kmttg user for many years on my mac and have been very happy with the fairly simple things I do with it. Well my Mac crashed and I had to start from scratch with a new disk. I have now installed kmttg 2.1k and am unable to get any files downloaded, decrypted and encoded. The download begins and in some cases completes, but the other steps fail in that I have yet to get a completed file I could use. I know this is not a very specific problem description but if the group can point me to the pieces of info needed to help me troubleshoot the issue I would be happy to provide the details. Thanks for your help and support.
> 
> My environment is - I'm on Mac os 10.10.5, latest version of Java, Intel MacBookPro, choosing ff_h264_med_rate encoding profile with decrypt, QS fix and encode selected. My end destination is a Plex server but the issue is just getting a completed .mp4 file from kmttg.


 Save and post messages from message window as you run one of the failing titles through so we can see what's happening. One difference perhaps from before is kmttg defaults to TS downloads for brand new installations which will affect downloads for series 4 or later TiVos. But without seeing messages you are getting it's impossible to know what's happening.


----------



## billpiper

moyekj said:


> Enable Configure--Program Options--Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format
> 
> Downloading in TS format is faster than PS format. Series 4 TiVos are significantly slower than series 5 and 6 TiVos for almost everything including downloads, so it will take much longer than 5 minutes to download a 1 hour show from series 4 units because they are CPU limited.
> 
> P.S. VideoRedo is pay software (worth every cent) that only runs on Windows.


Just so I understand, enable download TIVO files in Transport Steam format like in attached? I'm still getting a .tivo file.. I'm probably missing the obvious. Have a Romio OTA


----------



## moyekj

billpiper said:


> Just so I understand, enable download TIVO files in Transport Steam format like in attached? I'm still getting a .tivo file.. I'm probably missing the obvious. Have a Romio OTA


 Correct. You still get a .TiVo file, it's just the video container will be mpeg2 transport stream (TS) instead of mpeg2 program stream (PS).


----------



## minimeh

AutoSkip is insanely clever and a great feature! Kudos, Kevin.

I have seen a couple of minor glitches.

I have kmttg v2.1k running on Windows 10 with Java version "1.8.0_73". On my home network, there are two Series 4 Tivos. Kmttg sees both and is used to manage both.

Minor glitch #1: Kmttg is set to service Tivo 1 for AutoSkip. When a program from Tivo 2 is streamed to Tivo 1 for viewing, the following error is seen repeatedly in kmttg:


Code:


RPC error response:
{
   "code": "internalError",
   "debug": "0x30001",
   "text": "Error occurred while finding recordings.",
   "type": "error"
}

The error repeats about every 10 seconds.

Minor glitch #2: When the SkipService is stopped, clicking the menu item "AutoSkip Service..." but then dismissing the following dialog by either pressing Escape or clicking Cancel results in the menu item being checked as though the service is running when in fact it is not.


----------



## moyekj

minimeh said:


> AutoSkip is insanely clever and a great feature! Kudos, Kevin.
> 
> I have seen a couple of minor glitches.
> 
> I have kmttg v2.1k running on Windows 10 with Java version "1.8.0_73". On my home network, there are two Series 4 Tivos. Kmttg sees both and is used to manage both.
> 
> Minor glitch #1: Kmttg is set to service Tivo 1 for AutoSkip. When a program from Tivo 2 is streamed to Tivo 1 for viewing, the following error is seen repeatedly in kmttg:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> RPC error response:
> {
> "code": "internalError",
> "debug": "0x30001",
> "text": "Error occurred while finding recordings.",
> "type": "error"
> }
> 
> The error repeats about every 10 seconds.
> 
> Minor glitch #2: When the SkipService is stopped, clicking the menu item "AutoSkip Service..." but then dismissing the following dialog by either pressing Escape or clicking Cancel results in the menu item being checked as though the service is running when in fact it is not.


Thanks for the feedback. For glitch #2 I have a fix for that in place for next release. I'll have to spend more time on glitch #1 as I've used AutoSkip with a Mini before but not for TiVo--TiVo MRS.


----------



## minimeh

moyekj said:


> I'll have to spend more time on glitch #1 as I've used AutoSkip with a Mini before but not for TiVo--TiVo MRS.


If I can be of any help running a debug build or some other way, please let me know.


----------



## moyekj

minimeh said:


> If I can be of any help running a debug build or some other way, please let me know.


 I prepared at least 1 AutoSkip show for each of the 3 TiVos I own and then used AutoSkip service on each one and used MRS in both directions for each and could not reproduce the problem you posted, so I'm going to need more details on exactly what you are doing and the origin of the recording you are streaming (for example was it moved from a different TiVo or recorded directly on that TiVo). It may also be helpful to get a debug run log. For that start a command terminal and go to the directory where kmttg is installed and run:
java -jar kmttg.jar -d >out.txt
Then reproduce the AutoSkip issue running in that way and stop and close down kmttg. Then PM me or post contents of out.txt.
Thanks.


----------



## spaldingclan

I cant seem to get tivodecode to work...i get an error message theat its stopping working and my pytivo pushes stop


----------



## minimeh

moyekj said:


> I'm going to need more details on exactly what you are doing and the origin of the recording you are streaming (for example was it moved from a different TiVo or recorded directly on that TiVo).


All recordings on Tivo 1 ("Four Banger" in the debug log) originated on Tivo 1. All recordings on Tivo 2 ("Bedroom" in the debug log) originated on Tivo 2. Nothing has been moved from/to either.

Tivo 1 is a Series 4 Premiere with 4 tuners. Tivo2 is a Series 4 Premiere with 2 tuners. They both have software version 20.5.6.RC21. Other than recording live caches for each tuner, neither Tivo is actively doing anything extra. Both Tivos are hard-wired to the gigabit network.

Tivo 1 is the unit being serviced by kmttg for AutoSkip.

In this scenario, Tivo 1 is the unit used for viewing. The error:


Code:


RPC error response:
{
   "code": "internalError",
   "debug": "0x30001",
   "text": "Error occurred while finding recordings.",
   "type": "error"
}

repeats every 10 seconds when any program from Tivo 2 is viewed on Tivo 1 via MRS. Turning off service for AutoSkip or stopping viewing of the streamed program immediately stops the error. Viewing programs on Tivo 1 that were recorded on Tivo 1 (no MRS) causes no error whether or not the program has an AutoSkip entry.



moyekj said:


> It may also be helpful to get a debug run log. Then PM me or post contents of out.txt.


I have PM'd to you a debug log with the AutoSkip issue reproduced.

If you need more, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## brendag4

I posted a while ago that VLC would not play my .ts files created by KMTTG. It would only play them if I renamed the file to "mpg.ts" I have found a work around.

I have discovered that if I remove the closed caption file for the episode, VLC is able to play the video without me having to rename it.

I have reported it to VLC. I don't know if it would be considered a bug or a feature request.


----------



## lew

moyekj said:


> Longer term I plan to have a project where perhaps users can share skip data with each other (using closed caption data to sync up skip points on different TiVos much like TiVo is doing with SkipMode), but for now you are on your own to generate skip point data.
> 
> What I'm doing currently is for shows that have TiVo SKIP indicated I use TiVo SkipMode to play them. But as we have been seeing there are several holes in TiVo SkipMode where shows that should have SKIP do not for some reason. Being spoiled by SkipMode I now refuse to watch shows that don't have some method to instantly skip commercials, so for shows that are missing TiVo SKIP I'm using kmttg AutoSkip for those. Since about 75% of shows I record have TiVo SKIP that leaves about 25% where I use VideoRedo to mark commercials and import them into kmttg for AutoSkip.
> 
> Since hands free commercial skipping is so nice, on occasion I'll actually take the time to use AutoSkip for some shows that do have TiVo SKIP so I don't have to bother with pressing Channel Up while watching them to skip commercials.
> 
> EDIT: Note that using TS downloads it takes usually under 5 mins to download a show from my Roamio Pro and then another 2 mins or so for me to manually find skip points using VideoRedo and generate .Vprj file to import to kmttg, so about 7 minutes of time per show, and less if you queue up a bunch of shows at once to process.


I'm not sure this is going to read as intended. I don't think it even takes the 2 minutes you spend marking commercials for me to use FF or 30 second skip to go past commercials. Marking the commercials could spoil some plot surprises. Generally, if I'm going to take the time to download and mark commercials I might as well spend an extra few minutes and save at least 1/3 the disk space by saving video with cuts. Feature does have a lot of wow factor. Feature also makes sense for some people, not sure if I'm one of them.
Some observations, points:

I'm taking just over 10 minute do download an hour show from a Roamio. I'm using MoCA. Should I be tweaking some settings?
I did a test show. Works as advertised on a Roamio.
I used MRV to view the same on my other tivo. Wiki suggests commercials should be skipped. KMTTG got some error messages. Commercials didn't skip. I assume feature doesn't work with TivoHD. if I'm wrong I'll help trouble shoot.


----------



## moyekj

lew said:


> I'm not sure this is going to read as intended. I don't think it even takes the 2 minutes you spend marking commercials for me to use FF or 30 second skip to go past commercials. Marking the commercials could spoil some plot surprises. Generally, if I'm going to take the time to download and mark commercials I might as well spend an extra few minutes and save at least 1/3 the disk space by saving video with cuts. Feature does have a lot of wow factor. Feature also makes sense for some people, not sure if I'm one of them.


Yes, it's not for everyone, but I use it heavily now pretty much for any show that doesn't have TiVo SKIP enabled and others. Using FF/skip to manually skip commercials inevitably leads to spoilers for me as well since it's not precise and usually means you have to back up having gone too far into start of show out of a commercial. Once/if we ever get to the point where we can download/share cut points for shows with others then you would be able to setup AutoSkip without ever having seen/edited a show.
Also, conceivably if you tune comskip to be precise enough you can use AutoSkip without ever having seen/edited the show as well. But I'd rather cut commercials manually - it's quicker and always precise.



> I'm taking just over 10 minute do download an hour show from a Roamio. I'm using MoCA. Should I be tweaking some settings?


With TS downloads enabled I get around 150 Mbps download speeds from my Roamio Pro. If using older MoCA standard or don't have Gigabit connection on ethernet side of connection you may be limited to slower speeds.



> I used MRV to view the same on my other tivo. Wiki suggests commercials should be skipped. KMTTG got some error messages. Commercials didn't skip. I assume feature doesn't work with TivoHD. if I'm wrong I'll help trouble shoot.


 AutoSkip is for series 4 and later TiVos only as stated in release notes and 1st line in AutoSkip Wiki.


----------



## lew

moyekj said:


> AutoSkip is for series 4 and later TiVos only as stated in release noes and 1st line in AutoSkip Wiki.


I read that. The video originated on a Roamio. I wasn't sure if that was a workaround. I didn't know if the auto ff through commercial was controlled by the Roamio.
The wiki is fine. I was hoping I was reading it wrong.


----------



## moyekj

lew said:


> I read that. The video originated on a Roamio. I wasn't sure if that was a workaround. I didn't know if the auto ff through commercial was controlled by the Roamio.
> The wiki is fine. I was hoping I was reading it wrong.


 AutoSkip is using RPC to do position monitoring and skipping on the TiVo the show is playing on, so only works if that TiVo is series 4 or later.

My guess is that MRV transfers from series 3 units to series 4 may also be a problem setting up AutoSkip for, but I don't have series 3 unit to test that with.


----------



## lew

moyekj said:


> AutoSkip is using RPC to do position monitoring and skipping on the TiVo the show is playing on, so only works if that TiVo is series 4 or later.
> 
> My guess is that MRV transfers from series 3 units to series 4 may also be a problem setting up AutoSkip for, but I don't have series 3 unit to test that with.


I was hoping RPC was controlling the transferring tivo.

I'll check transfers from 3 to 4 tonight.


----------



## minimeh

lew said:


> Marking the commercials could spoil some plot surprises.


I've been creating a lot of auto skip lists. I was concerned with spoiling shows for myself in the process. In practice, I have found that to be at a minimum (Oh, isn't that Bill Murray in a cameo?)

I use the ad detect feature of VideoReDo and that gives me a great starting point. I soon developed a sense of where ad detection tends to miss (there are patterns) and just quickly sample and skip through to adjust and refine the skip points, pretty much ignoring the video content beyond is it show or is it ad.

However, I would not use the feature for a sports recording. For those, I'll stick to using kmttg's remote "Skip minutes ahead" feature. Skipping ahead by 1.9, 2.2 or something similar (depending on network and game) for commercials, and 13 minutes for NFL halftime or 18 minutes for college football half time or 12 minutes for NBA halftime works really well for me.



> Generally, if I'm going to take the time to download and mark commercials I might as well spend an extra few minutes and save at least 1/3 the disk space by saving video with cuts.


If disk space is not an issue, then not uploading the cut video is quite a time saver, especially for those of us with the slow Premiere hardware. Sadly, downloading can't be avoided.


----------



## moyekj

I created a thread talking about the exploration of sharing skip files with each other:
Sharing commercial skip files
Don't know how practical it is or if it will lead anywhere, but potentially interesting project to explore.


----------



## lew

moyekj said:


> AutoSkip is using RPC to do position monitoring and skipping on the TiVo the show is playing on, so only works if that TiVo is series 4 or later.
> 
> My guess is that MRV transfers from series 3 units to series 4 may also be a problem setting up AutoSkip for, but I don't have series 3 unit to test that with.


Create auto skip file
Mrv to s3
Delete from roamio
Mrv back to roamio
Auto skip doesn't work

posted for information only. Not a problem never will be an issue with me


----------



## ThAbtO

Looks like I have run into an issue in KMTTG 1.1q. I have begun getting "Error Read Timed out" in the middle of a download. I have 1187 shows on the Roamio. I am clearing a few shows out to see if that will fix it.

Edit: I cleared out about 20 shows and the downloads worked again. Its down to about 1160 shows remaining.


----------



## ACraigL

This may be a dumb question, but everything I read about the skip data suggests commercial-skip playback on the TiVo. Can the skip data be used to more accurately cut commercials from the TiVo file and then encode? I guess an easier way to ask this is can TiVo skip data be used in place of (and more accurately than) Comskip? If so, how?


----------



## minimeh

ACraigL said:


> This may be a dumb question, but everything I read about the skip data suggests commercial-skip playback on the TiVo.


Not a dumb question. Your conclusion is exactly right.



ACraigL said:


> Can the skip data be used to more accurately cut commercials from the TiVo file and then encode? I guess an easier way to ask this is can TiVo skip data be used in place of (and more accurately than) Comskip? If so, how?


While it is true that the skip data could be used to more accurately cut commercials, this feature is not about re-encoding (and uploading back to the Tivo the re-encoded video). That has been a feature of kmttg for a long time (forever??).

What AutoSkip is about is using the skip data to cause the viewed program to automatically skip over identified commercial breaks. Kmttg does this by monitoring the Tivo for a program being played. When that happens, kmttg cross checks the playing program with its table of programs that have skip data. If the played program matches an entry in the table, then kmttg monitors the playing progress. When the played program enters an identified commercial section, kmttg sends an RPC command to the Tivo to skip it to the end of the commercial break. Kmttg continues monitoring until the end of the program.

The accuracy of the skips is entirely dependent on how the skips are derived. If the skip data is generated with Comskip, then the accuracy will be pretty much the same if not slightly less due to latency involved with polling the Tivo and sending RPC commands to skip. If the skips are hand tuned to correct inaccuracies, then the skips will of course be more accurate (less latencies of operation).

The advantage of AutoSkip over actually cutting the commercials out of the video and uploading back to the Tivo is, right now, simply time of the upload. Your program is ready to play more quickly. There is a movement starting to create a shared database of skip data. When that happens, one person's effort to create the skip data could be used by many. That will be a no-brainer advantage.


----------



## lpwcomp

minimeh said:


> Not a dumb question. Your conclusion is exactly right.
> 
> While it is true that the skip data could be used to more accurately cut commercials, this feature is not about re-encoding (and uploading back to the Tivo the re-encoded video). That has been a feature of kmttg for a long time (forever??).
> 
> What AutoSkip is about is using the skip data to cause the viewed program to automatically skip over identified commercial breaks. Kmttg does this by monitoring the Tivo for a program being played. When that happens, kmttg cross checks the playing program with its table of programs that have skip data. If the played program matches an entry in the table, then kmttg monitors the playing progress. When the played program enters an identified commercial section, kmttg sends an RPC command to the Tivo to skip it to the end of the commercial break. Kmttg continues monitoring until the end of the program.
> 
> The accuracy of the skips is entirely dependent on how the skips are derived. If the skip data is generated with Comskip, then the accuracy will be pretty much the same if not slightly less due to latency involved with polling the Tivo and sending RPC commands to skip. If the skips are hand tuned to correct inaccuracies, then the skips will of course be more accurate (less latencies of operation).
> 
> The advantage of AutoSkip over actually cutting the commercials out of the video and uploading back to the Tivo is, right now, simply time of the upload. Your program is ready to play more quickly. There is a movement starting to create a shared database of skip data. When that happens, one person's effort to create the skip data could be used by many. That will be a no-brainer advantage.


His question had nothing to do with the auto-skip feature. He wants to know if it would be possible to use the TiVo produced skip data to create cut points that can be used by PC s/w to produce an edited video, with the goal of archiving or at least off loading from the TiVo. This thread is about kmttg in general, not just the autoskip feature. There is a separate thread on development of an ability to share auto-skip data.

The real answer to the question is that no one knows at this time how to access the TIVo skip data and IMHO, odds are that it will never be known.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> The real answer to the question is that no one knows at this time how to access the TIVo skip data and IMHO, odds are that it will never be known.


 The skip point data can be accessed, but all you get are the cut points for the specific TiVo that authored them. The missing piece of the puzzle is the CC sync data which allows one to adjust the skip points to be accurate for playing on your TiVo - without that information the skip points are pretty much worthless.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> The skip point data can be accessed, but all you get are the cut points for the specific TiVo that authored them. The missing piece of the puzzle is the CC sync data which allows one to adjust the skip points to be accurate for playing on your TiVo - without that information the skip points are pretty much worthless.


That is interesting and surprising since I would have thought that TiVo would be treating it as proprietary info.

Hmm. If TiVo skip points are applicable only to the a specific TiVo, they must be being "massaged" on receipt by that TiVo. Plus, wouldn't they also be applicable to a transferred recording? Hmm #2. Maybe the sync process is what's being treated as proprietary.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> The skip point data can be accessed, but all you get are the cut points for the specific TiVo that authored them. The missing piece of the puzzle is the CC sync data which allows one to adjust the skip points to be accurate for playing on your TiVo - without that information the skip points are pretty much worthless.


As I said, using them for skip mode isn't what is being sought. It's using them to create an edited video.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Hmm. If TiVo skip points are applicable only to the a specific TiVo, they must be being "massaged" on receipt by that TiVo. Plus, wouldn't they also be applicable to a transferred recording? Hmm #2. Maybe the sync process is what's being treated as proprietary.


 There's some hash #s that TiVo generates based on CC data while it's recording with a proprietary algorithm that only they know. That's what's used to adjust the cut points to a particular TiVo. We don't know that proprietary algorithm so for effective purposes their skip data is very well protected and not usable by others. It's also why some people may be missing SKIP tags if they have bad/corrupted CCs for their recordings.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> As I said, using them for skip mode isn't what is being sought. It's using them to create an edited video.


 They are pretty much worthless for that as well since without sync data the cut points will be all wrong for your particular recording. You need the combination of cut points and CC sync data to do anything useful.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> They are pretty much worthless for that as well since without sync data the cut points will be all wrong for your particular recording. You need the combination of cut points and CC sync data to do anything useful.


Ah, well. I guess I'll just have to stick with manual review editing of vprj data produced by Ad detect.

Basically, while the skip data is available, it's in a proprietary _*format*_. Maybe we can get the NSA to crack the hashing algorithm.


----------



## ACraigL

Thanks for the lively discussion, and for translating my ask .
Having ads in my files is not the end of the word, and I can zip past them pretty easily with my android (which is my use-case for my TiVo/kmttg system). But it's very interesting none-the-less.


----------



## minimeh

lpwcomp said:


> His question had nothing to do with the auto-skip feature.


Oh. Never mind...


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj said:


> The skip point data can be accessed, but all you get are the cut points for the specific TiVo that authored them. The missing piece of the puzzle is the CC sync data which allows one to adjust the skip points to be accurate for playing on your TiVo - without that information the skip points are pretty much worthless.


Just thinking a bit more about this. If the timing of the first commercial were known (i.e., simply noting it in a player), wouldn't it just be a simple offset? Granted, I don't know much about the TiVo feature, but my understanding is that the commercial blocks themselves are a fixed duration, regardless of the TiVo or geography in which it's recorded.

This scenario wouldn't help much for automation, but might speed commercial cutting without the need for a comskip scan.


----------



## moyekj

ACraigL said:


> Just thinking a bit more about this. If the timing of the first commercial were known (i.e., simply noting it in a player), wouldn't it just be a simple offset? Granted, I don't know much about the TiVo feature, but my understanding is that the commercial blocks themselves are a fixed duration, regardless of the TiVo or geography in which it's recorded.
> 
> This scenario wouldn't help much for automation, but might speed commercial cutting without the need for a comskip scan.


 I have tried it quite extensively - determine the start of 1st commercial point manually and then apply the same time offset to all other cut points. It works OK for some shows but not well at all for others. The show segments are usually same length, but the commercial segments can vary by several seconds.


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj said:


> I have tried it quite extensively - determine the start of 1st commercial point manually and then apply the same time offset to all other cut points. It works OK for some shows but not well at all for others. The show segments are usually same length, but the commercial segments can vary by several seconds.


Oh, ok. Should have figured you had a run at it. Thanks.


----------



## SugarBowl

I am using the Auto Skip Service on my Mini. When I initiated playback of 'Big Bang Theory' on my mini, playback reaches the first commercial and then the show restarts.


----------



## SugarBowl

2 questions.. 

1 - is there a way to import skip data from copy protected, recorded shows that have the 'SKIP' symbol ? I can't download these shows to run ad-detect(time warner cable)

2 - my minis do not show up as tabs within kmttg, are they supposed to ? I think they used to in previous versions.


----------



## reneg

SugarBowl said:


> I am using the Auto Skip Service on my Mini. When I initiated playback of 'Big Bang Theory' on my mini, playback reaches the first commercial and then the show restarts.


I've seen something like this once on my Roamio Pro. If I FF into the commercial and then select play, AutoSkip picks up and starts working for the rest of the show. Next time I see this, I'll try to collect more information to see if it's a bug.


----------



## moyekj

SugarBowl said:


> I am using the Auto Skip Service on my Mini. When I initiated playback of 'Big Bang Theory' on my mini, playback reaches the first commercial and then the show restarts.


 Can you open up the Auto Skip table (File->AutoSkip Table...) and click on the relevant entry in the table and then post what shows up in message window? I want to look at the skip points that are defined as I suspect it may be related to that and I may have to tweak how skip points are imported. I've had the issue before myself but didn't look into it at the time and haven't had it since.


----------



## reneg

I noticed that I started getting zero length .SRT files for closed captions for some of the ABC shows that I transfer from the Tivo to my PC. In addition, the _cut postfix remains on the .SRT file. It appears that my ABC affiliate has switched to 708 captions and that 608 captions are not present.

Has anyone run across this already and if so, how are you having kmttg extract the 708 closed captions if 608 captions fail?

I'm thinking, I can disable removing the files after encode and have a kmttg Custom command check for a zero length _cut.srt file. Then run CCextractor with 708 extraction options, and clean up the encoded files afterwards.

Mediainfo from a snippet of an ABC show with only 708 captions:


Code:


General
ID                          : 1 (0x1)
Complete name               : C:\temp\The Family.S01E02-All You See Is Dark (TS-Snippet).ts
Format                      : MPEG-TS
File size                   : 414 MiB
Duration                    : 9mn 25s
Overall bit rate mode       : Variable
Overall bit rate            : 6 140 Kbps

Video
ID                          : 130 (0x82)
Menu ID                     : 1 (0x1)
Format                      : MPEG Video
Format version              : Version 2
Format profile              : [email protected]
Format settings, BVOP       : Yes
Format settings, Matrix     : Custom
Format settings, GOP        : Variable
Codec ID                    : 2
Duration                    : 9mn 25s
Bit rate mode               : Variable
Bit rate                    : 5 449 Kbps
Maximum bit rate            : 24.0 Mbps
Width                       : 1 280 pixels
Height                      : 720 pixels
Display aspect ratio        : 16:9
Active Format Description   : Letterbox 16:9 image
Frame rate                  : 59.940 fps
Color space                 : YUV
Chroma subsampling          : 4:2:0
Bit depth                   : 8 bits
Scan type                   : Progressive
Compression mode            : Lossy
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)          : 0.099
Time code of first frame    : 00:00:00;00
Time code source            : Group of pictures header
GOP, Open/Closed            : Open
Stream size                 : 368 MiB (89%)

Audio
ID                          : 129 (0x81)
Menu ID                     : 1 (0x1)
Format                      : AC-3
Format/Info                 : Audio Coding 3
Mode extension              : CM (complete main)
Format settings, Endianness : Big
Codec ID                    : 129
Duration                    : 9mn 25s
Bit rate mode               : Constant
Bit rate                    : 384 Kbps
Channel(s)                  : 6 channels
Channel positions           : Front: L C R, Side: L R, LFE
Sampling rate               : 48.0 KHz
Bit depth                   : 16 bits
Compression mode            : Lossy
Delay relative to video     : 6ms
Stream size                 : 25.9 MiB (6%)
Language                    : English

Text #1
ID                          : 130 (0x82)-1
Menu ID                     : 1 (0x1)
Format                      : EIA-708
Muxing mode                 : A/53 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info      : Muxed in Video #1
Duration                    : 9mn 25s
Bit rate mode               : Constant
Stream size                 : 0.00 Byte (0%)

Text #2
ID                          : 130 (0x82)-2
Menu ID                     : 1 (0x1)
Format                      : EIA-708
Muxing mode                 : A/53 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info      : Muxed in Video #1
Duration                    : 9mn 25s
Bit rate mode               : Constant
Stream size                 : 0.00 Byte (0%)

Text #3
ID                          : 130 (0x82)-3
Menu ID                     : 1 (0x1)
Format                      : EIA-708
Muxing mode                 : A/53 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info      : Muxed in Video #1
Duration                    : 9mn 25s
Bit rate mode               : Constant
Stream size                 : 0.00 Byte (0%)

Text #4
ID                          : 130 (0x82)-4
Menu ID                     : 1 (0x1)
Format                      : EIA-708
Muxing mode                 : A/53 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info      : Muxed in Video #1
Duration                    : 9mn 25s
Bit rate mode               : Constant
Stream size                 : 0.00 Byte (0%)

Text #5
ID                          : 130 (0x82)-5
Menu ID                     : 1 (0x1)
Format                      : EIA-708
Muxing mode                 : A/53 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info      : Muxed in Video #1
Duration                    : 9mn 25s
Bit rate mode               : Constant
Stream size                 : 0.00 Byte (0%)

Text #6
ID                          : 130 (0x82)-6
Menu ID                     : 1 (0x1)
Format                      : EIA-708
Muxing mode                 : A/53 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info      : Muxed in Video #1
Duration                    : 9mn 25s
Bit rate mode               : Constant
Stream size                 : 0.00 Byte (0%)


----------



## moyekj

What are the ccextractor options for extracting 708 captions? For Windows platform kmttg can use mediainfo_cli to take a look at a file before extracting to determine if it needs to use those options instead, thus avoiding the fail and you having to go fix things manually.


----------



## moyekj

SugarBowl said:


> 2 questions..
> 1 - is there a way to import skip data from copy protected, recorded shows that have the 'SKIP' symbol ? I can't download these shows to run ad-detect(time warner cable)


 No.



> 2 - my minis do not show up as tabs within kmttg, are they supposed to ? I think they used to in previous versions.


 No, they are not supposed to show up as individual tabs since it's pointless for a Mini. The behavior was changed quite a long time ago but yes at some point they did show up there.


----------



## SugarBowl

moyekj said:


> Can you open up the Auto Skip table (File->AutoSkip Table...) and click on the relevant entry in the table and then post what shows up in message window? I want to look at the skip points that are defined as I suspect it may be related to that and I may have to tweak how skip points are imported. I've had the issue before myself but didn't look into it at the time and haven't had it since.


I took this screenshot that shows the skip points.


----------



## moyekj

SugarBowl said:


> Here is the kmttg output:


 OK thanks. My guess would be that the 1st line is the issue: start=0 end=0. I'll look into filtering out those cases during the import.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> What are the ccextractor options for extracting 708 captions? For Windows platform kmttg can use mediainfo_cli to take a look at a file before extracting to determine if it needs to use those options instead, thus avoiding the fail and you having to go fix things manually.


The 708 caption extraction in ccextractor is a work in progress and not complete.

Here is what I used to extract the captions from the ABC show that didn't have 608 captions:


Code:


ccextractorwin.exe -autoprogram  -out=srt -bom -latin1 --nofontcolor -svc 1 <inputFile>


----------



## kpeters59

moyekj said:


> No.
> 
> No, they are not supposed to show up as individual tabs since it's pointless for a Mini. The behavior was changed quite a long time ago but yes at some point they did show up there.


Is that really true?

I was hoping when I added a Mini to my system, that I'd be able to use KMTTG to initiate iHeart Radio and Pandora. Maybe even Netflix...

-Kyle


----------



## moyekj

kpeters59 said:


> Is that really true?
> 
> I was hoping when I added a Mini to my system, that I'd be able to use KMTTG to initiate iHeart Radio and Pandora. Maybe even Netflix...
> 
> -Kyle


 The Remote sub-tabs all still have Mini available, it's just the NPL tabs won't show for Minis, so that functionality is unaffected.


----------



## kpeters59

moyekj said:


> The Remote sub-tabs all still have Mini available, it's just the NPL tabs won't show for Minis, so that functionality is unaffected.


Very cool!

Thanks for the GREAT program!

-Kyle


----------



## wireman121

I'm seeing an issue where jobs are being cued multiple times when a download fails...
For example, kmttg was trying to download Better Call Saul last night, and it continued to fail every 25% or so. Upon each fail, instead of just retrying the download, it was adding ALL jobs to the list again, so looking at the queued jobs, I see 30 of each, except download/decrypt which is the only thing that keeps getting removed and re-added on each failed download attempt.

I am also noticing (which may be normal) that tivolibre is giving an error when attempting to decrypt TS files - is there something differently I should be doing for it to decrypt them? Its not a huge problem, as adscan, videoredo and adcut can all work with the TS file, but was just curious if it SHOULD Be decrypting them.

Also, I know it was talked about before, but still seeing little pieces of the show missing randomly (maybe less than 10 seconds) when transferred via kmttg.


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> I'm seeing an issue where jobs are being cued multiple times when a download fails...
> For example, kmttg was trying to download Better Call Saul last night, and it continued to fail every 25% or so. Upon each fail, instead of just retrying the download, it was adding ALL jobs to the list again, so looking at the queued jobs, I see 30 of each, except download/decrypt which is the only thing that keeps getting removed and re-added on each failed download attempt.


 Haven't seen or heard about that problem before. Is this using Auto Transfers loop in GUI?



> I am also noticing (which may be normal) that tivolibre is giving an error when attempting to decrypt TS files - is there something differently I should be doing for it to decrypt them? Its not a huge problem, as adscan, videoredo and adcut can all work with the TS file, but was just curious if it SHOULD Be decrypting them.


 Absolutely. If you can generate a small sample using VideoRedo and then upload it for the tivolibre author to check it out you would be doing the community a favor. You can post where to find your sample file in this thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=531700
You will also need to PM fflewddur your 10 digit MAK


----------



## wireman121

Yes, auto transfers. It seems its only adding an additional instance of adcut and custom every time it fails. I'm not sure if its failing to remove the previous once from the queue before it restarts and readds everything after a failed download, or if its adding them every time it restarts downloading.

Also, regarding the decrypting - I'm looking into it more, it may have been a one time thing. I'm seeing TS files throughout, but it appears theyre decrypted...


----------



## lpwcomp

wireman121 said:


> Also, regarding the decrypting - I'm looking into it more, it may have been a one time thing. I'm seeing TS files throughout, but it appears theyre decrypted...


.ts files are decrypted. Prior to decryption, they are .tivo files.


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> Yes, auto transfers. It seems its only adding an additional instance of adcut and custom every time it fails. I'm not sure if its failing to remove the previous once from the queue before it restarts and readds everything after a failed download, or if its adding them every time it restarts downloading.


 For "custom" task, having repeated tasks getting scheduled I can reproduce, and makes sense because the custom tasks don't have any defined output so no easy way to prevent duplication. All other jobs (including Ad Cut) should not duplicate if they have same output file. I was not able to reproduce the problem of multiple Ad Cut tasks scheduled for the same file when forcing download task to fail during auto transfers run in GUI.


----------



## brendag4

I wrote a while back about not being able to play .ts files created by KMTTG with VLC.

I have discovered if I remove the .srt file from the directory, the .ts file will play with VLC.

Even with the .srt file removed, VLC is able to display Closed Captions.

I created a ticket with VLC. It turns out that it is a known issue. They do not plan to fix it. Here is the link to my ticket. Very detailed discussion.

https://trac.videolan.org/vlc/ticket/16705


----------



## wireman121

When it happens again I will take some screenshots and save the log file


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> When it happens again I will take some screenshots and save the log file


 For next release I've fixed a long standing issue where when a task fails subsequent dependent tasks are not killed. So, for example, if a download fails then all other associated tasks related to download are removed from job queue.


----------



## snedecor

I saw some discussion earlier about accessing TiVo's skip data, but I didn't quite get if autoskip can access the data to automatically skip through the video files that have Tivo-generated skip data,(not comskip or VrDo generated).

Is this possible?

Thanks,

Snedecor


----------



## moyekj

snedecor said:


> I saw some discussion earlier about accessing TiVo's skip data, but I didn't quite get if autoskip can access the data to automatically skip through the video files that have Tivo-generated skip data,(not comskip or VrDo generated).
> 
> Is this possible?


 No. Currently you have to generate the skip data yourself with help of comskip or VRD.

I can actually write a program that emulates button D/channel Up presses to find the show start points, but the problem is for auto skip you also need the show end points. If there was a way to jump to start of a commercial by pressing a button on remote then that would be all the information needed for auto skip.


----------



## snedecor

moyekj said:


> No. Currently you have to generate the skip data yourself with help of comskip or VRD.
> 
> I can actually write a program that emulates button D/channel Up presses to find the show start points, but the problem is for auto skip you also need the show end points. If there was a way to jump to start of a commercial by pressing a button on remote then that would be all the information needed for auto skip.


When you get to the end of the show and the commercial starts, the UI sends out a "tinkle" sound and puts up an onscreen reminder. Any way you can snoop in and see those remotely? Are the skip point embedded in the TiVo file (doubtful) or somewhere else in the file system, if so, I guess they are inaccessible, right?


----------



## moyekj

snedecor said:


> When you get to the end of the show and the commercial starts, the UI sends out a "tinkle" sound and puts up an onscreen reminder. Any way you can snoop in and see those remotely? Are the skip point embedded in the TiVo file (doubtful) or somewhere else in the file system, if so, I guess they are inaccessible, right?


 There's nothing indicated via RPC monitoring when the UI does that AFAICT. There is skip data available from the original author's DVR, but that data without the accompanying CC sync data is useless because the time points don't match up to your DVR. And making the assumption that the length of the commercial segements is the same on that author's DVR and your local DVR I don't think holds true, so a combination of knowing your show start points + original SKIP author points is still not sufficient to get accurate end points.

Also, at least for me, what's more interesting is finding a way to share skip data for shows that don't have TiVo SKIP - I'm fine with pressing a button to skip commercials for those with TiVo SKIP. It's the shows that don't have TiVo SKIP that I want a way to skip commercials for using AutoSkip.


----------



## snedecor

moyekj said:


> There's nothing indicated via RPC monitoring when the UI does that AFAICT. There is skip data available from the original author's DVR, but that data without the accompanying CC sync data is useless because the time points don't match up to your DVR. And making the assumption that the length of the commercial segements is the same on that author's DVR and your local DVR I don't think holds true, so a combination of knowing your show start points + original SKIP author points is still not sufficient to get accurate end points.
> 
> Also, at least for me, what's more interesting is finding a way to share skip data for shows that don't have TiVo SKIP - I'm fine with pressing a button to skip commercials for those with TiVo SKIP. It's the shows that don't have TiVo SKIP that I want a way to skip commercials for using AutoSkip.


Yep, quite true. Skipmode is a real game changer and had made me a true believer again. I had strayed into the Windows Media Center world until MS abandoned it, but with the Roamio, with skipmode, and now with KmTTg's AutoSkip, I'm in hog heaven!


----------



## snedecor

I have Autoskip service enabled on a Roamio Pro. It works as expected watching shows on that Roamio. However, I was under the impression it Autoskipped while streaming as well. I have a Roamio OTA that I started viewing the video (did not transfer, just played) and the Autoskip does not seem to work on the Roamio OTA playing content from the Roamio Pro which is being monitored by Autoskip service. 

Is this expected behavior?


----------



## moyekj

snedecor said:


> I have Autoskip service enabled on a Roamio Pro. It works as expected watching shows on that Roamio. However, I was under the impression it Autoskipped while streaming as well. I have a Roamio OTA that I started viewing the video (did not transfer, just played) and the Autoskip does not seem to work on the Roamio OTA playing content from the Roamio Pro which is being monitored by Autoskip service.
> 
> Is this expected behavior?


 Yes it should work, but you have to be running AutoSkip service on the series 4 or later machine you are viewing at, so in this case the Roamio OTA. I suspect you are probably running service on the Pro.


----------



## snedecor

moyekj said:


> Yes it should work, but you have to be running AutoSkip service on the series 4 or later machine you are viewing at, so in this case the Roamio OTA. I suspect you are probably running service on the Pro.


You are correct, sir, thanks!

So, Do I need an instance of kmttg running for each TiVo that I want AutoSkip service?

Can two instances play nicely on a single machine?


----------



## moyekj

snedecor said:


> You are correct, sir, thanks!
> 
> So, Do I need an instance of kmttg running for each TiVo that I want AutoSkip service?
> 
> Can two instances play nicely on a single machine?


 If you want to run more than 1 AutoSkip at a time you should use individual kmttg instances and it's best to have them installed in different directories if you are doing anything else with them at same time. If it's just for AutoSkip and nothing else (with no changes being made and no downloads being run, etc) then it should be OK to run multiple instances from same directory. Just be careful with multiple instances not to do downloads or anything else because TiVos only like/accept one download at a time.


----------



## davidblackledge

moyekj said:


> I think Keen is talking about using TiVo SkipMode but automating Channel Up presses. For that the answer is no - there's no way I know of via RPC to detect *when* to emulate Channel Up presses during SkipMode play.
> 
> As reneg mentions, if you use AutoSkip you don't have to touch the remote.


Just a thought: if you can detect that somebody is playing back a recording that has SkipMode (or maybe even just any play back), just continuously send a "Page Up" every second or so. Shouldn't effect anything (or does it bonk?) and would accomplish the task within 1 second of the desired time.


----------



## moyekj

davidblackledge said:


> Just a thought: if you can detect that somebody is playing back a recording that has SkipMode (or maybe even just any play back), just continuously send a "Page Up" every second or so. Shouldn't effect anything (or does it bonk?) and would accomplish the task within 1 second of the desired time.


 Sending a "Channel Up" or "D" press will skip to next segment regardless if you are in commercials or not, so that won't work.


----------



## davidblackledge

moyekj said:


> Sending a "Channel Up" or "D" press will skip to next segment regardless if you are in commercials or not, so that won't work.


d'oh that's right. That seemed like an odd element of SkipMode...and now it's annoying ;]


----------



## moyekj

v2.1m version is now released with various bug fixes. Consult release_notes Wiki for details.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> v2.1m version is now released with various bug fixes. Consult release_notes Wiki for details.


Thanks for adding "Update to captions task to try again with special command line options if first attempt without special options fails." I tested this today and it works great.

One thing I omitted from the 708 captions command string was the output file name which causes ccextractor to default it's output file name. That doesn't bother me because I see both the zero length .srt file from the 608 captions, and the second .srt file from the 708 captions. Others might wonder why the second .srt file name is there and named differently.

To specify an output filename, the command string would also need to include _-o <outputfile>_


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> Thanks for adding "Update to captions task to try again with special command line options if first attempt without special options fails." I tested this today and it works great.
> 
> One thing I omitted from the 708 captions command string was the output file name which causes ccextractor to default it's output file name. That doesn't bother me because I see both the zero length .srt file from the 608 captions, and the second .srt file from the 708 captions. Others might wonder why the second .srt file name is there and named differently.
> 
> To specify an output filename, the command string would also need to include _-o <outputfile>_


 OK thanks, I've made that update for next release.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

I am installing this on a friends win 10 laptop. And the same thing happened to me, that happening to him.

1 I went to 1st post and went to link for the 2.1m version,
downloaded, unzipped it to a folder in his user download directory
Clicked the Jar file it says tools isn't installed, download and install?
click yes, it then pops up for a second with a confirm window ( I believe its the MAK window, but the MAK isn't there, just confirm window, like I said, it pops up for 1 sec then goes away, then it just sits and does nothing.

2 I have unzipped to other locations on his pc, ( he probably has 4-5 by now) and all do the same thing?

his son has a windows 7 PC and it downloaded and worked, with just 1 click of the jar file after unzipping.


----------



## moyekj

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I am installing this on a friends win 10 laptop. And the same thing happened to me, that happening to him.
> 
> 1 I went to 1st post and went to link for the 2.1m version,
> downloaded, unzipped it to a folder in his user download directory
> Clicked the Jar file it says tools isn't installed, download and install?
> click yes, it then pops up for a second with a confirm window ( I believe its the MAK window, but the MAK isn't there, just confirm window, like I said, it pops up for 1 sec then goes away, then it just sits and does nothing.
> 
> 2 I have unzipped to other locations on his pc, ( he probably has 4-5 by now) and all do the same thing?
> 
> his son has a windows 7 PC and it downloaded and worked, with just 1 click of the jar file after unzipping.


 Just tried a fresh download and install of 2.1m on a Win 10 laptop and everything worked normally for me. Try the following.
Double click kmttg.jar.
Choose Cancel for tool download and for entering MAK if prompted.
Then choose Help->Update tools and OK
If that works then go to File-Configure-Program Options and enter the 10 digit MAK there.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

I tried that, clicking cancel and clicking the X, thinking I could download the tools manually ( I have) and it still does the quick pop up, and the kttmg screen closes also.

Also tried stopping his virus, firewall, thinking that would help, but no.


----------



## moyekj

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I tried that, clicking cancel and clicking the X, thinking I could download the tools manually ( I have) and it still does the quick pop up, and the kttmg screen closes also.
> 
> Also tried stopping his virus, firewall, thinking that would help, but no.


 What version of java is installed? From cmd shell type:
java -version

Needs to be at minimum 1.8.0_40 but preferably latest version.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

I updated to latest version before I started. Java 8 update 73


----------



## moyekj

Bring up a "cmd" window and execute following:
cd "where you installed kmttg"
java -jar kmttg.jar

That way if there are any errors being generated you may see them dumped to the window.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

it ran as before, quick pop up. cmd window shows:

auto transfers loop in GUI enabled
warn:
Auto Transfers loop in GUI enabled
Shutdown hook executing


----------



## moyekj

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> it ran as before, quick pop up. cmd window shows:
> 
> auto transfers loop in GUI enabled
> warn:
> Auto Transfers loop in GUI enabled
> Shutdown hook executing


 OK that gives a good clue. Go to C:\Users\<Account Name> folder and remove kmttg_settings_v2 file and then try starting kmttg again.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

moyekj said:


> OK that gives a good clue. Go to C:\Users\<Account Name> folder and remove kmttg_settings_v2 file and then try starting kmttg again.


That did it.

Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> That did it.
> 
> Thanks!


 The problem was loop in GUI was turned on in settings file but for a fresh installation the auto.ini file is missing or empty hence causing problems and kmttg to shut down. I've fixed this issue for next release now where it won't attempt to run loop in GUI in this situation.

Thanks for sticking with it to figure this out.


----------



## wireman121

Clicking on a folder and trying to add it to an Auto Transfer produces the following:


Code:


Cannot process a folder entry

java.lang.NullPointerException


	at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.tivoTab.autoSelectedTitlesCB(tivoTab.java:544)


	at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui$26.handle(gui.java:985)


	at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui$26.handle(gui.java:980)


	at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)


	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)


	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)


	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)


	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)


	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEventImpl(Unknown Source)


	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEvent(Unknown Source)


	at javafx.event.Event.fireEvent(Unknown Source)


	at javafx.scene.control.MenuItem.fire(Unknown Source)


	at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.skin.ContextMenuContent$MenuItemContainer.doSelect(Unknown Source)


	at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.skin.ContextMenuContent$MenuItemContainer.lambda$createChildren$343(Unknown Source)


	at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler$NormalEventHandlerRecord.handleBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)


	at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)


	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)


	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)


	at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventDispatcher.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)


	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)


	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)


	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)


	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)


	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)


	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)


	at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)


	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)


	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEventImpl(Unknown Source)


	at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEvent(Unknown Source)


	at javafx.event.Event.fireEvent(Unknown Source)


	at javafx.scene.Scene$MouseHandler.process(Unknown Source)


	at javafx.scene.Scene$MouseHandler.access$1500(Unknown Source)


	at javafx.scene.Scene.impl_processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)


	at javafx.scene.Scene$ScenePeerListener.mouseEvent(Unknown Source)


	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$MouseEventNotification.run(Unknown Source)


	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$MouseEventNotification.run(Unknown Source)


	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)


	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler.lambda$handleMouseEvent$354(Unknown Source)


	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.QuantumToolkit.runWithoutRenderLock(Unknown Source)


	at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler.handleMouseEvent(Unknown Source)


	at com.sun.glass.ui.View.handleMouseEvent(Unknown Source)


	at com.sun.glass.ui.View.notifyMouse(Unknown Source)


	at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication._runLoop(Native Method)


	at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication.lambda$null$148(Unknown Source)


	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> Clicking on a folder and trying to add it to an Auto Transfer produces the following:


 Noted and fixed for next release (ignore folder entries). Thanks.


----------



## wireman121

No prob. I was going to suggest when a folder is selected to still add the title to auto transfers since it'll always have the same "title"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tascma

This program is great, thanks for putting in the effort to build and support!

I recently updated Java and my old version of KMTTG wasn't working correctly. I installed the latest version 2.1m by basically deleting my old KMTTG folder, downloading the zip file and extracting to a new folder. I got the program up and it identified all of my shows, but I got the same error when it was trying to download each of them. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

NOTE: The "..." is replacing "http :// 192 .168 .1 .164 :80/download/Better+Call+Saul.TiVo?" I cant post URLs to the forum yet because this is my first post

http IO exception for: [... Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=54974&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts[/url]

Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: ... Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=54974&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts[/url]

Download failed to file: C: \ KMTTG \ Better Call Saul - Cobbler (02_22_2016).TiVo


----------



## moyekj

503 = server busy error. Rebooting your TiVo should fix it.


----------



## tascma

moyekj said:


> 503 = server busy error. Rebooting your TiVo should fix it.


Worked - thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## garryj

I'm a long time TiVo user, but have only used kmttg sporadically over the years, until the AutoSkip feature was added.

AutoSkip is working great on my Roamio Plus, but I noticed that when the NPL is built, it only finds 49 recordings when it should be showing many more than that. For instance, I have a "Murder in the First" folder that should have all 12 season two episodes, but kmttg only shows three. I've checked that the "limit # of npl fetches" setting is zero, and also tried turning off the "Enable rpc style communications with this TiVo" to try an old style npl query, but unchecking the setting does not "stick" and rpc is still used. No error messages appear in the job output window when the NPL is refreshed.

It looked like all of my recent recordings are showing up, so I changed the kmttg NPL view to a flat list by descending date and the oldest entry has a recorded date of 8/10/15. This is an episode of "Murder in the First" and the nine episodes that were missing from the query all had recorded dates prior to 8/10/15.

Is there a config setting I've missed somewhere, or is this a possible bug? I went back to v2.1k, which was the oldest version I had on backup, but its behavior was the same.

Any advice would be appreciated -- kmttg is a great program.

Thanks!


----------



## ehagberg

I'm just starting to test out autoskip here (using v2.1m) and notice that I can't import the .VPrj files because they have different capitalization for the trailing "/cut" and "/cutlist" tags in them, and the import routine expects them to be "/Cut" and "/CutList".

The errors I got were like this:



Code:


SkipImport vrdImport - The element type "CutList" must be terminated by the matching end-tag "</CutList>".

followed by a large java stacktrace.

Changing the content of the file to match the capitalization made the errors go away when importing.


----------



## moyekj

ehagberg said:


> I'm just starting to test out autoskip here (using v2.1m) and notice that I can't import the .VPrj files because they have different capitalization for the trailing "/cut" and "/cutlist" tags in them, and the import routine expects them to be "/Cut" and "/CutList".
> 
> The errors I got were like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> SkipImport vrdImport - The element type "CutList" must be terminated by the matching end-tag "</CutList>".
> 
> followed by a large java stacktrace.
> 
> Changing the content of the file to match the capitalization made the errors go away when importing.


 Could you attach a sample copy of your original Vprj file? (I assume it's an older version of VRD which I didn't consider when coding Vprj import). Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

garryj said:


> I'm a long time TiVo user, but have only used kmttg sporadically over the years, until the AutoSkip feature was added.
> 
> AutoSkip is working great on my Roamio Plus, but I noticed that when the NPL is built, it only finds 49 recordings when it should be showing many more than that. For instance, I have a "Murder in the First" folder that should have all 12 season two episodes, but kmttg only shows three. I've checked that the "limit # of npl fetches" setting is zero, and also tried turning off the "Enable rpc style communications with this TiVo" to try an old style npl query, but unchecking the setting does not "stick" and rpc is still used. No error messages appear in the job output window when the NPL is refreshed.
> 
> It looked like all of my recent recordings are showing up, so I changed the kmttg NPL view to a flat list by descending date and the oldest entry has a recorded date of 8/10/15. This is an episode of "Murder in the First" and the nine episodes that were missing from the query all had recorded dates prior to 8/10/15.
> 
> Is there a config setting I've missed somewhere, or is this a possible bug? I went back to v2.1k, which was the oldest version I had on backup, but its behavior was the same.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated -- kmttg is a great program.
> 
> Thanks!


 Please post contents of message window that appear when you do an NPL refresh. Also when hitting refresh pay attention to OUTPUT column of job monitor for that "playlist" task since it does list the total # of shows kmttg things there are to retrieve as well as the # already retrieved. Is the denominator > 49?


----------



## garryj

moyekj said:


> Please post contents of message window that appear when you do an NPL refresh. Also when hitting refresh pay attention to OUTPUT column of job monitor for that "playlist" task since it does list the total # of shows kmttg things there are to retrieve as well as the # already retrieved. Is the denominator > 49?


I figured out the config that enables the non-rpc NPL query and this is the message output (138 entries):


Code:


>> Getting Now Playing List from RoamioPlus ...
https://192.168.1.219/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=0

NPL job completed: 0:00:01

---DONE--- job=javaplaylist tivo=RoamioPlus

>> Continuing Now Playing List from RoamioPlus (32/138)...

https://192.168.1.219/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=32

NPL job completed: 0:00:02

---DONE--- job=javaplaylist tivo=RoamioPlus

>> Continuing Now Playing List from RoamioPlus (64/138)...

https://192.168.1.219/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=64

NPL job completed: 0:00:03

---DONE--- job=javaplaylist tivo=RoamioPlus

>> Continuing Now Playing List from RoamioPlus (96/138)...

https://192.168.1.219/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=96

NPL job completed: 0:00:04

---DONE--- job=javaplaylist tivo=RoamioPlus

>> Continuing Now Playing List from RoamioPlus (128/138)...

https://192.168.1.219/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=128

NPL job completed: 0:00:05

---DONE--- job=javaplaylist tivo=RoamioPlus

108 SHOWS, 496 GB USED, 378 GB FREE

>> RUNNING 'REMOTE NP List' JOB FOR TiVo: RoamioPlus

REMOTE job completed: 0:00:02

---DONE--- job='REMOTE NP List' TiVo=RoamioPlus

And this is the message output with rpc query enabled (status OUTPUT column has a denominator of 49):


Code:


>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from RoamioPlus ...

49 SHOWS, 186 GB USED, 688 GB FREE

NPL job completed: 0:00:02

---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=RoamioPlus

Hope this helps!


----------



## moyekj

garryj, yes that's odd - looks like RPC thinks there are only 49 shows total so doesn't try and grab more. Do you have access to Android or iOS apps? If so can you check if they are able to see beyond 49? If you don't have access to those then login to online.tivo.com instead and get a listing of shows there to see how many you get there.


----------



## garryj

moyekj said:


> garryj, yes that's odd - looks like RPC thinks there are only 49 shows total so doesn't try and grab more. Do you have access to Android or iOS apps? If so can you check if they are able to see beyond 49? If you don't have access to those then login to online.tivo.com instead and get a listing of shows there to see how many you get there.


Cranked up both TiVo Online and the Android app and both NPL lists match what's on the Roamio.


----------



## moyekj

garryj said:


> Cranked up both TiVo Online and the Android app and both NPL lists match what's on the Roamio.


Please replace your current kmttg.jar with the one contained in this zip file to see if it solves the problem:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdELXl3SDlELTFRTlU/view?usp=sharing


----------



## garryj

moyekj said:


> Please replace your current kmttg.jar with the one contained in this zip file to see if it solves the problem:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdELXl3SDlELTFRTlU/view?usp=sharing


Solve the problem it does! That was quick :up:


----------



## ehagberg

moyekj said:


> Could you attach a sample copy of your original Vprj file? (I assume it's an older version of VRD which I didn't consider when coding Vprj import). Thanks.


It's comskip that's generating the file (is it getting format data from VRD?) but here's the content:



Code:


<VideoReDoProject Version="3">
<Filename>\\VBOXSVR\2tb\kmttg-scratch\Deadly Shootouts (s01e03) - The Original American Sniper (2016-02-06).mpg</Filename><CutList>
<Cut><CutTimeStart>0</CutTimeStart> <CutTimeEnd>52719333</CutTimeEnd> </cut>
<Cut><CutTimeStart>6062723333</CutTimeStart> <CutTimeEnd>8316641667</CutTimeEnd> </cut>
<Cut><CutTimeStart>12249237000</CutTimeStart> <CutTimeEnd>14711029667</CutTimeEnd> </cut>
</cutlist>
<SceneList>
<SceneMarker Sequence="1">52385667</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="2">712712000</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="3">5264592667</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="4">5287949333</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="5">5339000333</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="6">6062056000</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="7">6213874333</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="8">6516176333</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="9">6572232333</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="10">6668328333</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="11">6969963000</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="12">7121781333</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="13">7413739667</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="14">8014006000</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="15">8152811333</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="16">8316308000</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="17">12248569667</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="18">12550204333</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="19">12702022667</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="20">13003657333</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="21">13304958333</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="22">13456776667</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="23">13508161333</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="24">14710696000</SceneMarker>
<SceneMarker Sequence="25">17986635333</SceneMarker>
</SceneList>
</VideoReDoProject>


----------



## moyekj

ehagberg said:


> It's comskip that's generating the file (is it getting format data from VRD?) but here's the content:


 OK thanks. I've solved the problem in next release by lower casing the entire file contents before parsing.


----------



## philhu

minimeh said:


> Not a dumb question. Your conclusion is exactly right.
> 
> The advantage of AutoSkip over actually cutting the commercials out of the video and uploading back to the Tivo is, right now, simply time of the upload. Your program is ready to play more quickly. There is a movement starting to create a shared database of skip data. When that happens, one person's effort to create the skip data could be used by many. That will be a no-brainer advantage.


Well, what about using the skip data while encoding to a server in VRD as an example.?

I almost never watch tv live or even on the tivo, I use kmttg to download programs 6 times a day off of 3 Tivos (a tivoHD, a 6 tuner roamio and a 4 tuner premiere) and store them on a server. I would love to be able to automatically use the skip data to tell vrd the commercial cut points as it encodes the mp4/mkv. Kind of like super automated comskip

Is that possible?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

I just updated my kmttg from a much older version, and I used to be able to right click on My Shows, and delete shows on my Tivo. I don't see that now.
Do I need to check something first? 

thanks


----------



## moyekj

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I just updated my kmttg from a much older version, and I used to be able to right click on My Shows, and delete shows on my Tivo. I don't see that now.
> Do I need to check something first?
> 
> thanks


 There's a popup menu for right button that has a bunch of entries include "Delete". Also the keyboard backspace and delete keys work as well.


----------



## ThAbtO

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I just updated my kmttg from a much older version, and I used to be able to right click on My Shows, and delete shows on my Tivo. I don't see that now.
> Do I need to check something first?
> 
> thanks


I think RPC needs to be enabled in KMTTG for delete to work on Premiere and newer Tivo.


----------



## y2krankor

After updating from 2.1j to 2.1m (via the built-in update feature), kmttg no longer stores the job data between sessions, and the Auto Restore option is always unchecked after restart.


----------



## moyekj

y2krankor said:


> After updating from 2.1j to 2.1m (via the built-in update feature), kmttg no longer stores the job data between sessions, and the Auto Restore option is always unchecked after restart.


Per release notes of version 2.0p (and the tooltip for the option itself):
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/release_notes/


> The Automatically restore job queue between sessions option now only applies to kmttg auto transfers mode since it never worked properly for GUI mode.


However, getting unchecked upon each restart is an issue I will have to look into.


----------



## wireman121

2nd week in a row kmttg is failing download/decrypt on Better Call Saul. If I turn off "check download duration" it works fine. Anyone else experiencing this? Particular to this show or this channel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billpiper

Lost my folder and downloaded latest version, running on a Mac OS X, latest Java version. Have tried the instructions from a day or so ago. Problems started when I started getting ccextractor not found errors

Tried the following;
Double click kmttg.jar.
Choose Cancel for tool download and for entering MAK if prompted.
Then choose Help->Update tools and OK
If that works then go to File-Configure-Program Options and enter the 10 digit MAK there.

Program starts, get confirmation for downloading tools, cancel and program ends. 

Can't find the settings file...

Tried to start from command line in terminal but error Unable to access jarfile kmttg.jar

Any suggestions?


----------



## moyekj

billpiper said:


> Lost my folder and downloaded latest version, running on a Mac OS X, latest Java version. Have tried the instructions from a day or so ago. Problems started when I started getting ccextractor not found errors
> 
> Tried the following;
> Double click kmttg.jar.
> Choose Cancel for tool download and for entering MAK if prompted.
> Then choose Help->Update tools and OK
> If that works then go to File-Configure-Program Options and enter the 10 digit MAK there.
> 
> Program starts, get confirmation for downloading tools, cancel and program ends.
> 
> Can't find the settings file...
> 
> Tried to start from command line in terminal but error Unable to access jarfile kmttg.jar
> 
> Any suggestions?


 Settings file for Mac (and Linux) is in:
$HOME/.kmttg_settings_v2
Find and delete that.


----------



## billpiper

moyekj said:


> Settings file for Mac (and Linux) is in:
> $HOME/.kmttg_settings_v2
> Find and delete that.


Don't see it, is it a hidden file?


----------



## moyekj

billpiper said:


> Don't see it, is it a hidden file?


Don't know Mac, but in Linux files starting with a dot are hidden with some commands. But from command line you can find and delete it:

List it:
/bin/ls -al $HOME/.kmttg_settings_v2

Delete it:
/bin/rm $HOME/.kmttg_settings_v2


----------



## billpiper

moyekj said:


> Don't know Mac, but in Linux files starting with a dot are hidden with some commands. But from command line you can find and delete it:
> 
> List it:
> /bin/ls -al $HOME/.kmttg_settings_v2
> 
> Delete it:
> /bin/rm $HOME/.kmttg_settings_v2


That was it, hidden file. Seems to be working again.

One quick question, Mac version of kmttg tools does not contain ccextractor? What does that limit me from doing?

Apprecaiate the assistance and quick responses...


----------



## moyekj

billpiper said:


> That was it, hidden file. Seems to be working again.
> 
> One quick question, Mac version of kmttg tools does not contain ccextractor? What does that limit me from doing?
> 
> Apprecaiate the assistance and quick responses...


 It's used for "captions" task to extract closed captions to a .srt file. You can download a Mac version from the web site if you need it:
https://sourceforge.net/projects/ccextractor/


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I just updated my kmttg from a much older version, and I used to be able to right click on My Shows, and delete shows on my Tivo. I don't see that now.
> Do I need to check something first?
> 
> thanks





moyekj said:


> There's a popup menu for right button that has a bunch of entries include "Delete". Also the keyboard backspace and delete keys work as well.


Ya there used to be the pop up that included "delete" but now it shows what it used to show when I clicked on it, looking at my series 2 tivo
( using Bolt and 2 premieres now)

get extended metadata
display data
web query
tree state toggle
add to auto transfers etc.....

when I highlight a show I want to cancel in now playing list and hit delete, or keyboard backspace, it just moves the cursor up to next show in NPL.

thanks.


----------



## moyekj

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Ya there used to be the pop up that included "delete" but now it shows what it used to show when I clicked on it, looking at my series 2 tivo
> ( using Bolt and 2 premieres now)
> 
> get extended metadata
> display data
> web query
> tree state toggle
> add to auto transfers etc.....
> 
> when I highlight a show I want to cancel in now playing list and hit delete, or keyboard backspace, it just moves the cursor up to next show in NPL.
> 
> thanks.


 Under config--Tivos tab mark each one as RPC capable and then re-start kmttg. (If you provide your tivo.com login information under that same tab kmttg will mark them as RPC capable automatically).


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

moyekj said:


> Under config--Tivos tab mark each one as RPC capable and then re-start kmttg. (If you provide your tivo.com login information under that same tab kmttg will mark them as RPC capable automatically).


Ya my old verison, I had put in my id PW but this one I didn't.

Added ID and pw, Saved it, closed kmttg, opened it, but had wrong PW, so changed, saved, now when I click on either the shortcut I made on desktop, or the jar file in folder, nothing happens, even after 2 power downs.


----------



## lpwcomp

Question: When a program is paused, is the position data that kmttg can access a byte offset or a time offset?


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Question: When a program is paused, is the position data that kmttg can access a byte offset or a time offset?


 RPC gives you a time offset, but extended XML gives you a byte offset. For resume downloads you need a byte offset.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> RPC gives you a time offset, but extended XML gives you a byte offset. For resume downloads you need a byte offset.


Well,it occurred to me that a time offset could be used to sync cut data generated by someone else.

Position recording to end of first cut, which presumably marks the beginning of the program.

Sync by comparing the time of the pause point to the end time of the first cut to generate a "correction", which is then applied to all of the cut points.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Well,it occurred to me that a time offset could be used to sync cut data generated by someone else.
> 
> Position recording to end of first cut, which presumably marks the beginning of the program.
> 
> Sync by comparing the time of the pause point to the end time of the first cut to generate a "correction", which is then applied to all of the cut points.


 I've been down a similar road. I even had it a little fancier in AutoSkip service mode where I would automatically download tivo.com SKIP data detected for show being played and then had it so that the 1st time you press pause (AutoSkip knows play speed) it was to mark start of 1st commercial point. Then apply the time offset to all other points. This allowed me to use SKIP data for series 4 units as part of AutoSkip service without ever having to do anything manual.

The problem is what I found is that the commercial segments are actually different lengths of time depending on the market & MSO, so you can end up being several seconds off when applying the same time offset to all the cut points. That's why the way TiVo does it is using CC data to for precision time sync.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> I've been down a similar road. I even had it a little fancier in AutoSkip service mode where I would automatically download tivo.com SKIP data detected for show being played and then had it so that the 1st time you press pause (AutoSkip knows play speed) it was to mark start of 1st commercial point. Then apply the time offset to all other points. This allowed me to use SKIP data for series 4 units as part of AutoSkip service without ever having to do anything manual.
> 
> The problem is what I found is that the commercial segments are actually different lengths of time depending on the market & MSO, so you can end up being several seconds off when applying the same time offset to all the cut points. That's why the way TiVo does it is using CC data to for precision time sync.


Well that sucks. But it could be used to generate an _*initial*_ cut file to be used in lieu of Comskip or Ad Detective.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Well that sucks. But it could be used to generate an _*initial*_ cut file to be used in lieu of Comskip or Ad Detective.


 I never really understood the attraction of using Comskip or Ad Detective to generate initial estimate of cut points to use in an editor - either fully automate it or don't. For me, if you have to use an editor anyway I find it much quicker to just find and mark the points myself. Takes me about 2 minutes for a 1 hour show using VRD. With initial estimates of cut points that are wrong it takes me longer to correct the wrong ones than just to go through the process of finding/marking them all myself. Not only does editing take longer, but you also have all the time wasted by Comskip/Ad Detective going through their process as well only to usually create inaccurate cut points - sometimes grossly inaccurate.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> I never really understood the attraction of using Comskip or Ad Detective to generate initial estimate of cut points to use in an editor - either fully automate it or don't. For me, if you have to use an editor anyway I find it much quicker to just find and mark the points myself. Takes me about 2 minutes for a 1 hour show using VRD. With initial estimates of cut points that are wrong it takes me longer to correct the wrong ones than just to go through the process of finding/marking them all myself. Not only does editing take longer, but you also have all the time wasted by Comskip/Ad Detective going through their process as well only to usually create inaccurate cut points - sometimes grossly inaccurate.


To each his own. I find Ad Detective usually gives me a good starting point. Sometimes it is spot on. Sometimes it is close. Sometimes, as you say, it is grossly inaccurate. In all cases, even if the actual custs are way off, the marks are still useful reference points, at least for me.

As to the time it takes to run, I don't really care that much. It's not as if I have nothing else to do while the computer is chugging away downloading, decrypting and ad detecting a bunch of recordings.


----------



## Nelson2009

Curious about Ad Detect. Video Redo application can scan ads for you let you cut it out ? I'm wondering is there other application can scan ads like Elgato Turbo H.264HD or Mpegstreamclip ?

by the way I was impressive to use comskip in Kmttg for first time. that was great job you did.


----------



## lpwcomp

Nelson2009 said:


> Curious about Ad Detect. Video Redo application can scan ads for you let you cut it out ? I'm wondering is there other application can scan ads like Elgato Turbo H.264HD or Mpegstreamclip ?
> 
> by the way I was impressive to use comskip in Kmttg for first time. that was great job you did.


 That's what comskip is. It's one of the tools used by kmttg. kmttg can use it _*or*_ VRD (if available) Ad Detective to scan for commercials.


----------



## SugarBowl

I have 2 minis that aren't showing up as options when I turn on the auto-skip service. But the minis do show up under the remote tab.


----------



## Dougmeister

Got a new Tivo (Roamio Pro). When I fire up kmttg, it says "No content in table".

Edit: nevermind. Had to hit the "Refresh" button...


----------



## moyekj

SugarBowl said:


> I have 2 minis that aren't showing up as options when I turn on the auto-skip service. But the minis do show up under the remote tab.


 In config--TiVos tab did you enable RPC for the Minis?


----------



## SugarBowl

moyekj said:


> In config--TiVos tab did you enable RPC for the Minis?


That did it! Thanks.

You have to click OK for each mini before selecting the next mini. If you change the dropdown before pushing OK, your selection for RPC is forgotten.


----------



## reneg

I find myself manually importing skip data a lot from Vprj files and wonder if it can be made simpler. Would it be possible to have kmttg automatically perform an "Import Skip" as part of a workflow in either Ad Cut or Custom tasks? 

I'm not sure of how the mechanics could work if you start a job from the Files tab to link back to a Tivo name and RPC data that is stored in the autoskip.ini. I use the Files tab a lot because I run kmttg in two stages. I manually review all commercial cuts before letting kmttg proceed with Ad Cut, captions, encode & custom tasks.


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> I find myself manually importing skip data a lot from Vprj files and wonder if it can be made simpler. Would it be possible to have kmttg automatically perform an "Import Skip" as part of a workflow in either Ad Cut or Custom tasks?
> 
> I'm not sure of how the mechanics could work if you start a job from the Files tab to link back to a Tivo name and RPC data that is stored in the autoskip.ini. I use the Files tab a lot because I run kmttg in two stages. I manually review all commercial cuts before letting kmttg proceed with Ad Cut, captions, encode & custom tasks.


 Well, offerId is a required entry to have for AutoSkip service to work, so for something originating from FILES tab there's no tie back to an actual TiVo recording so not sure how it could be done.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> Well, offerId is a required entry to have for AutoSkip service to work, so for something originating from FILES tab there's no tie back to an actual TiVo recording so not sure how it could be done.


That's what I was afraid of.


----------



## lwilson87

Hats off to you Kevin. This Autoskip is very cool. I didnt think it would work on my XL4 but, somehow you made it so. I have three wish-list requests in order of importance: 
Have an option to auto import the Vprj file into the skip table in the Ad Detect workflow step.
Have an option to run the Prune skip Table function at the end of the NPL job.
 Allow for more than one device (XL4 and Mini) to be supported by the service of a single instance of kmttg.
I use the donators version of comskip and rarely manually edit to cut commercials. With a tweaked ini, its not perfect but, it gets most/all of the commercials and leaves all of the show.

Thank you for your continued support and innovation.


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj said:


> I never really understood the attraction of using Comskip or Ad Detective to generate initial estimate of cut points to use in an editor - either fully automate it or don't. For me, if you have to use an editor anyway I find it much quicker to just find and mark the points myself. Takes me about 2 minutes for a 1 hour show using VRD. With initial estimates of cut points that are wrong it takes me longer to correct the wrong ones than just to go through the process of finding/marking them all myself. Not only does editing take longer, but you also have all the time wasted by Comskip/Ad Detective going through their process as well only to usually create inaccurate cut points - sometimes grossly inaccurate.


I used to live for commercial skip... When I ran it with Media Center it was pretty good, and even if it failed, I could disable it and rewind as needed. The problem was offline (tablet) viewing because if it cut out the content, I was screwed and never really could know of the miss it until it was too late.

Now that I can have a large SD card, space isn't a problem, and can manually skip through ads in my player app in about 3 seconds, no trouble at all. I was thinking the skip data would just provide the accuracy to go back to that model, but since it can't, offline commercial skip is not nearly worth the trouble and resources to me, as moyekj indicated.


----------



## moyekj

v2.1n version is now released.
* Includes several enhancements to AutoSkip functionality including capability of multiple AutoSkip services from 1 kmttg session and AutoSkip padding, as well as automation of AutoSkip table entry creation.
* Includes an encoding profile for ffmpeg h264_qsv for Intel QuickSync GPU encoding and an update tools package for Windows with ffmpeg update.
* Several important fixes

Consult release_notes Wiki for all the details.


----------



## davidblackledge

moyekj said:


> Well, offerId is a required entry to have for AutoSkip service to work, so for something originating from FILES tab there's no tie back to an actual TiVo recording so not sure how it could be done.


One of the enhancements I plan to experiment with on my kmttg branch is keeping a complete history of what you've done with a video. That would tie a previous download with the latest existing file if you don't rename or move it vs. what KMTTG did last. Then this would be possible.

I'm still working on just getting the UI functional with a different layout, though. The above kind of work will take a while to get to. Spare time and all.


----------



## BH9244

The last couple times I attempted to upgrade it fails with the following error msg. No proplems in the past with this. Any ideas appreciated.

Installed version: v2.1h

Available version: v2.1n

Downloading file: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/kmttg_v2.1n.zip/download?use_mirror=autoselect ...

Download completed successfully

error in opening zip file

Trouble unzipping file: C:\kmttg\kmttg_v2.1n.zip


----------



## moyekj

BH9244 said:


> The last couple times I attempted to upgrade it fails with the following error msg. No proplems in the past with this. Any ideas appreciated.
> 
> Installed version: v2.1h
> 
> Available version: v2.1n
> 
> Downloading file: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/kmttg_v2.1n.zip/download?use_mirror=autoselect ...
> 
> Download completed successfully
> 
> error in opening zip file
> 
> Trouble unzipping file: C:\kmttg\kmttg_v2.1n.zip


 As stated in release notes posted above you'll need to manually upgrade to 2.1n when using 2.1i or earlier releases (which you are). Download the zip file and extract it over your existing kmttg installation:
https://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/latest/download


----------



## BH9244

moyekj said:


> As stated in release notes posted above you'll need to manually upgrade to 2.1n when using 2.1i or earlier releases (which you are). Download the zip file and extract it over your existing kmttg installation:
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/latest/download


Thanks, Sorry I didn't read that first..
Appreciate all your efforts


----------



## lwilson87

lwilson87 said:


> ... I have three wish-list requests ...


All three in the new release and they work great!

Thank you.


----------



## wireman121

So I'm back to not using TS downloads, but I'm trying to understand why this keeps happening. Its always 2 spots in the video, and always for about 5 seconds each thats just missing. moyekj, I'm assuming you've been able to confirm this, but if not, let me know and I can cut together a short file to show whats happening.

My question is, when kmttg is transferring TS files from the Roamio, is it done in the same way that a Mini would pull a video from the Roamio? Because I never get these weird jumps in the video if I'm streaming to a mini from a Roamio, but always get them on TS files from Roamio to kmttg

Is this something on the Tivo thats causing the problem? (watching the video on the Roamio has no problems at all) or something on kmttg's download/decrypt end?


----------



## moyekj

wireman121 said:


> So I'm back to not using TS downloads, but I'm trying to understand why this keeps happening. Its always 2 spots in the video, and always for about 5 seconds each thats just missing. moyekj, I'm assuming you've been able to confirm this, but if not, let me know and I can cut together a short file to show whats happening.
> 
> My question is, when kmttg is transferring TS files from the Roamio, is it done in the same way that a Mini would pull a video from the Roamio? Because I never get these weird jumps in the video if I'm streaming to a mini from a Roamio, but always get them on TS files from Roamio to kmttg
> 
> Is this something on the Tivo thats causing the problem? (watching the video on the Roamio has no problems at all) or something on kmttg's download/decrypt end?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=538361


----------



## az1097

I'm trying to update to newest version v2.1n, it downloads but shows "error in opening zip file". Same error comes up when trying to update tools. How do I correct this issue? Thanks.


----------



## gonzotek

Follow moyekj's directions.


az1097 said:


> I'm trying to update to newest version v2.1n, it downloads but shows "error in opening zip file". Same error comes up when trying to update tools. How do I correct this issue? Thanks.





moyekj said:


> As stated in release notes posted above you'll need to manually upgrade to 2.1n when using 2.1i or earlier releases (which you are). Download the zip file and extract it over your existing kmttg installation:
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/latest/download


----------



## plamumba

I see the source for the version 1 series on sourceforge; I was wondering whether the source for version 2 is available. If version 1 still works OK, I could use it. I was just interested in modifying a couple of things that don't work well for me at present (the manual recording setup being the main one). Thanks for any help.


----------



## waynomo

Mokekj: Do you have any idea how many users of kmttg there are? 

Or how many total downloads there have been? 

No point other than kmttg creates huge value for me with TiVo. I suspect that the total number of kmttg users is a small fraction of total users because it is not officially supported by TiVo and you would have to had heard about from here or someplace similar or word of mouth. And that is a shame because it is a great piece of programming.


----------



## moyekj

plamumba said:


> I see the source for the version 1 series on sourceforge; I was wondering whether the source for version 2 is available. If version 1 still works OK, I could use it. I was just interested in modifying a couple of things that don't work well for me at present (the manual recording setup being the main one). Thanks for any help.


 All open source projects are just that: open source. You can use SVN to obtain latest snapshot of source or from main page click on "Source" link then "Download snapshot" link. There are Wiki instructions on specifically how to build from source as well.


----------



## moyekj

waynomo said:


> Mokekj: Do you have any idea how many users of kmttg there are?
> 
> Or how many total downloads there have been?
> 
> No point other than kmttg creates huge value for me with TiVo. I suspect that the total number of kmttg users is a small fraction of total users because it is not officially supported by TiVo and you would have to had heard about from here or someplace similar or word of mouth. And that is a shame because it is a great piece of programming.


 Don't know. On sourceforge page for the project under Files category it gives you downloads/week numbers and you can also see extended history for a specific download by clicking on graph icon to get some idea. I'd say there's several hundred at least based on that.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> v2.1n version is now released.
> ...


Not sure if this is a bug or works as intended. When you turn on "Automatically Import to Skip Table After Ad Detect", it imports from Series 3 Tivos, but AutoSkip does not work with Series 3 Tivos.


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> Not sure if this is a bug or works as intended. When you turn on "Automatically Import to Skip Table After Ad Detect", it imports from Series 3 Tivos, but AutoSkip does not work with Series 3 Tivos.


 Thanks, I'll need to correct that. Something I didn't think about not having series 3 units myself.


----------



## Eric2XU

Hey there, first just wanted to say I think kmttg is an amazing application. It saved me big time when I needed to share a community debate off the local access channel.

So I am doing a lot of work with Amazon Echo and other stuff like Nest, Logitech Harmony, RainMachine, ISY(insteon), and Pioneer. All work flawless now but I am now turning my sights on TiVo. A buddy of mine has x1 from comcast and his ability to say "play latest <show name>" is challenging me to do the same with Echo and TiVo.

The only two things I want to do is be able to search My Shows for "x" show and get back ID and date of recording so I can get the ID of the latest one then tell the TiVo to start playing it on the TV via NodeJS (only code language I know so far).

I stared a thread here: 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10831285

Where someone suggested I could at least use kmttg's web interface as a middleware to get the data I need and force play. However at least at current version (k) I dont see the play option in the web interface. I am currently downloading files for (N) in the hopes it was added.

Also if any of you super smart folks have any suggestions how I can talk directly to the TiVo via MindRPC and Node JS I welcome the response back on the other thread.

Other thoughts I have is I think there is a python script out there that can do some limited interactions with the TiVo, I could try to have Node interface with that as well although have no knowledge of Python.

Anyways I welcome any and all help. Thanks!


----------



## ACraigL

Eric2XU said:


> Hey there, first just wanted to say I think kmttg is an amazing application. It saved me big time when I needed to share a community debate off the local access channel.
> 
> So I am doing a lot of work with Amazon Echo and other stuff like Nest, Logitech Harmony, RainMachine, ISY(insteon), and Pioneer. All work flawless now but I am now turning my sights on TiVo. A buddy of mine has x1 from comcast and his ability to say "play latest <show name>" is challenging me to do the same with Echo and TiVo.
> 
> The only two things I want to do is be able to search My Shows for "x" show and get back ID and date of recording so I can get the ID of the latest one then tell the TiVo to start playing it on the TV via NodeJS (only code language I know so far).
> 
> I stared a thread here:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10831285
> 
> Where someone suggested I could at least use kmttg's web interface as a middleware to get the data I need and force play. However at least at current version (k) I dont see the play option in the web interface. I am currently downloading files for (N) in the hopes it was added.
> 
> Also if any of you super smart folks have any suggestions how I can talk directly to the TiVo via MindRPC and Node JS I welcome the response back on the other thread.
> 
> Other thoughts I have is I think there is a python script out there that can do some limited interactions with the TiVo, I could try to have Node interface with that as well although have no knowledge of Python.
> 
> Anyways I welcome any and all help. Thanks!


There might be ways to use the app to do what you're after. Maybe not, but it would be worth checking out IFTTT (android/iOS) to see if there are any recipes that would allow Echo (which already has IFTTT integration) to control TiVo remotely.

Here's kind of what I'm talking about:
https://community.smartthings.com/t...mony-to-turn-tv-on-and-off-by-voice/20996/160

I have a harmony hub, so once I get my Echo Dot, i'll be playing with ways to voice control startup of Xfinity, FireTV, etc. Sounds like a neat project, good luck!


----------



## gonzotek

ACraigL said:


> There might be ways to use the app to do what you're after. Maybe not, but it would be worth checking out IFTTT (android/iOS) to see if there are any recipes that would allow Echo (which already has IFTTT integration) to control TiVo remotely.
> 
> Here's kind of what I'm talking about:
> https://community.smartthings.com/t...mony-to-turn-tv-on-and-off-by-voice/20996/160
> 
> I have a harmony hub, so once I get my Echo Dot, i'll be playing with ways to voice control startup of Xfinity, FireTV, etc. Sounds like a neat project, good luck!


Unfortunately, there's no direct ifttt-tivo intgration. Plus ifttt actions can take up to 15 minutes after the trigger happens, which for this purpose is far too long. Best solution would be to do it natively, entirely in node(use MindRPC protocol to get the list, then select the spoken show name, then request TiVo play that show via MindRPC); the other option is to leverage kmttg to do the tivo communications. kmttg would need to be modified first to support playback of shows on the TiVo through the web interface (not streaming to the browser, but playing the show on the tivo so it appears on the tv, ala what the ipad app can do). kmttg can do this, since it's in the regular ui, just not the web ui. It's the easiest solution for Eric's project(although not the 'best', since it's another piece of software in the stack) if Kevin is interested in adding it to the web ui. I've gone down this path (using MindRPC) for other things, and its always the security certs that trip me up before I get very far.


----------



## moyekj

Eric2XU said:


> Hey there, first just wanted to say I think kmttg is an amazing application. It saved me big time when I needed to share a community debate off the local access channel.
> 
> So I am doing a lot of work with Amazon Echo and other stuff like Nest, Logitech Harmony, RainMachine, ISY(insteon), and Pioneer. All work flawless now but I am now turning my sights on TiVo. A buddy of mine has x1 from comcast and his ability to say "play latest <show name>" is challenging me to do the same with Echo and TiVo.
> 
> The only two things I want to do is be able to search My Shows for "x" show and get back ID and date of recording so I can get the ID of the latest one then tell the TiVo to start playing it on the TV via NodeJS (only code language I know so far).
> 
> I stared a thread here:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10831285
> 
> Where someone suggested I could at least use kmttg's web interface as a middleware to get the data I need and force play. However at least at current version (k) I dont see the play option in the web interface. I am currently downloading files for (N) in the hopes it was added.
> 
> Also if any of you super smart folks have any suggestions how I can talk directly to the TiVo via MindRPC and Node JS I welcome the response back on the other thread.
> 
> Other thoughts I have is I think there is a python script out there that can do some limited interactions with the TiVo, I could try to have Node interface with that as well although have no knowledge of Python.
> 
> Anyways I welcome any and all help. Thanks!


Well, kmttg is open source, and the best working code reference you can get is the Java source code itself. In particular the core RPC stuff is:
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/code/HEAD/tree/trunk/src/com/tivo/kmttg/rpc/Remote.java


----------



## ThAbtO

Still using 1.1q, and I have noticed something odd. I had downloaded (via Tivo Menu) a movie from my PC to Roamio yesterday and when I loaded KMTTG today, the movie was highlighted as if it had been transferred previously. Its not causing any issues anyway.


----------



## moyekj

v2.1o version just released with a couple of AutoSkip related items. See release_notes for details.


----------



## minimeh

I tried the "Export AutoSkip to VPrj" function. The first two times, it generated a null pointer exception. Then I ran kmttg from a command line with the -d parameter to try to gather more data, and I couldn't reproduce the exception. Went back to running without the -d option and still couldn't reproduce. I know there's nothing to be done, but just a head's up.

One suggestion for the function: Don't overwrite an existent VPrj file. No biggy in this case, but my actual VPrj file was clobbered.

An enhancement suggestion: It would be nice if the AutoSkip service state (on or off) persisted across sessions, much like "Auto Transfers->Loop in GUI" does.


----------



## mattack

Can kmttg move shows between Tivos? If so, how?

I upgraded one Tivo, and am using 'poor man's disk space management' by moving some stuff to the other one.. (yeah, I know, I'll fill up the new drive soon enough too..)


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> Can kmttg move shows between Tivos? If so, how?
> 
> I upgraded one Tivo, and am using 'poor man's disk space management' by moving some stuff to the other one.. (yeah, I know, I'll fill up the new drive soon enough too..)


 No, but with online.tivo.com you can now initiate TiVo--TiVo transfers:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=539250


----------



## mattack

Yeah, I did see that thread, and almost mentioned it.. but I still thought it MIGHT be easier to do in kmttg (like a lot of other things are!)

I guess I should try the online again, but after upgrading my Premiere 4 a few weeks ago (put in new drive copied from old drive WITHOUT the shows)... I thought I'd use that page to move some OPs over.. Wow it's SLOW AS DIRT and unreliable..


----------



## Softail95

Greetings, I have a strange thing happening and I'm wondering if anyone else is experiencing it. I have a v2.1o running with a Roamio Pro and a HD XL. Until recently, both worked fine downloading. Not sure what release this problem crept in, as I do not download from the HD very much. But now, when I try to download from the HD, the download proceeds but ends early. No errors. kmttg thinks the d/l was successful and launches decrypt on the piece (producing a broken mpg to match the broken tivo file.) Tried multiple times with different shows. A repeated download of the same show ends in the same spot. The Roamio works fine--21meg d/l a few minutes ago. Another difference is that the Roamio is hardwired and the HD is Wifi, but it was working before. Anyone else having this problem with an HD?


----------



## davidblackledge

mattack said:


> Can kmttg move shows between Tivos? If so, how?
> 
> I upgraded one Tivo, and am using 'poor man's disk space management' by moving some stuff to the other one.. (yeah, I know, I'll fill up the new drive soon enough too..)


I mean, technically, couldn't you do a job that downloads the shows and includes a pyTiVo push to a different TiVo at the end? Seems to me that accomplishes the task.

Surely you can do a basic task that downloads and only has "metadata, push" checked. It probably doesn't even need the metadata part.


----------



## lpwcomp

Softail95 said:


> Greetings, I have a strange thing happening and I'm wondering if anyone else is experiencing it. I have a v2.1o running with a Roamio Pro and a HD XL. Until recently, both worked fine downloading. Not sure what release this problem crept in, as I do not download from the HD very much. But now, when I try to download from the HD, the download proceeds but ends early. No errors. kmttg thinks the d/l was successful and launches decrypt on the piece (producing a broken mpg to match the broken tivo file.) Tried multiple times with different shows. A repeated download of the same show ends in the same spot. The Roamio works fine--21meg d/l a few minutes ago. Another difference is that the Roamio is hardwired and the HD is Wifi, but it was working before. Anyone else having this problem with an HD?


Any possibility that the recordings are MPEG-4?

If not, what happens if you transfer them to the Roamio and then transfer from Roamio to PC?


----------



## mattack

Softail95 said:


> Greetings, I have a strange thing happening and I'm wondering if anyone else is experiencing it. I have a v2.1o running with a Roamio Pro and a HD XL. Until recently, both worked fine downloading. Not sure what release this problem crept in, as I do not download from the HD very much. But now, when I try to download from the HD, the download proceeds but ends early. No errors. kmttg thinks the d/l was successful and launches decrypt on the piece (producing a broken mpg to match the broken tivo file.) Tried multiple times with different shows. A repeated download of the same show ends in the same spot. The Roamio works fine--21meg d/l a few minutes ago. Another difference is that the Roamio is hardwired and the HD is Wifi, but it was working before. Anyone else having this problem with an HD?


There is likely a glitch at the spot where the download stops. It's a Tivo bug..

Check the recording on the Tivo at the place where the downloaded recording stops.


----------



## Softail95

lpwcomp said:


> Any possibility that the recordings are MPEG-4?
> 
> If not, what happens if you transfer them to the Roamio and then transfer from Roamio to PC?


Thanks for the reply.

The failing downloads are indeed mpeg4. I found a 3Gb NOVA from before Comcast started using mpeg4 and it downloaded fine from the HD.

So there appears to be a problem getting mpeg4 content off the HD. I can d/l mpeg4 content from the Roamio just fine.

Is this a known issue? A fix pending?


----------



## lpwcomp

Softail95 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> The failing downloads are indeed mpeg4. I found a 3Gb NOVA from before Comcast started using mpeg4 and it downloaded fine from the HD.
> 
> So there appears to be a problem getting mpeg4 content off the HD. I can d/l mpeg4 content from the Roamio just fine.
> 
> Is this a known issue? A fix pending?


Known issue that will probably not be fixed. MPEG4 has to be downloaded in TS format and the THD does nit support that and probably never will. It didn't even support recording of it until recently.

The only thing you can do is transfer it to your Roamio, then transfer it from the Roamio to the PC in TS mode.


----------



## smello2

I have been using kmmtg.jar from kmttg_v2.0v to download from my TiVo Premier based on your suggestion several months ago. You said I should not update because it works. Today for the first time I got a series of error messages when I clicked on REFRESH. See below. I then downloaded the newest version and couldn't get it to work at all. Could you make a suggestion to what I can do.

RemoteInit - (IP=10.0.1.5, port=1413): java.security.cert.CertificateException: Certificates does not conform to algorithm constraints
[sun.security.ssl.Alerts.getSSLException(Alerts.java:192), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.fatal(SSLSocketImpl.java:1949), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.fatalSE(Handshaker.java:302), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.fatalSE(Handshaker.java:296), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.serverCertificate(ClientHandshaker.java:1509), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.processMessage(ClientHandshaker.java:216), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.processLoop(Handshaker.java:979), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.process_record(Handshaker.java:914), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(SSLSocketImpl.java:1062), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(SSLSocketImpl.java:1375), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(SSLSocketImpl.java:1403), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(SSLSocketImpl.java:1387), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:191), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:153), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:608), com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying$1AutoThread.run(NowPlaying.java:92), java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745)]


----------



## moyekj

smello2 said:


> I then downloaded the newest version and couldn't get it to work at all.


 You're going to have to provide much more detail than that...


----------



## Eric2XU

Hey guys, I for some reason didnt get email notified on replies to this thread. Thanks for replying back to me on my project to search and play via MindRPC. I have been looking at the source code for kmttg and its been very helpful. I do now have node.js code that can talk to the TiVo. However I am stuck with the MindRPC commands needed to search by name and to force local playback.

I just opened another thread specific to this here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=539286

If anyone get the time to help out I would be super grateful.


----------



## smello2

moyekj said:


> You're going to have to provide much more detail than that...


When I clicked on kmttg in the kmttg_v2.1o files, I get the following in termina titled smmello - kmttg - java  kmttg - 80 X 24l:
Last login: Sat Mar 26 09:15:35 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-2:~ smmello$ /Users/smmello/Downloads/kmttg_v2.1o/kmttg ; exit;
Exception in Application start method

I looked at the directions and wasn't sure what to do next. I am running a Mac OS 10.11.4.

I am running Java 8 Update 77 and I ran your recommended script in the OS X install instructions.

Sorry. I started all over again and it is now working when I clicked on kmttg.jar. Hopefully I get a good file with the new version. Thanks.....Sheila


----------



## Smurfslayer

Im running the 2.1n kmttg, Mac OS X 10.11.4, TiVo Premiere xl. My commercial skip has been sketchy.

symptoms:
1) incomplete downloads, or download doesnt generate a .edl file. I traced this down to the computer energy saving settings putting the computer to sleep while kmttg was running - fixed it.

1a) autoskip service would also get killed by this until I found the option to uncheck. - fixed it. 

2) having the downloads sorted, periodically - maybe 1 in 5, I get a show that I download, get some red kmttg puke, rerun it and it works, creating a .edl.

I add the shows to the autoskip table and get rid of the files.
I fire up autoskip service

I play a selected show and several - probably half of them have cut points while the show is still playing. I think the bad cut points continue throughout the show if it matters. 

anyone else seen this and have a fix?


----------



## lpwcomp

Smurfslayer said:


> I play a selected show and several - probably half of them have cut points while the show is still playing. I think the bad cut points continue throughout the show if it matters.
> 
> anyone else seen this and have a fix?


If you're expecting auto-generated cut points to be 100% accurate 100% of the time, you're living in a dream world.


----------



## waynomo

Does anyone have any suggestions for increasing the accuracy of cut points with VRD?


----------



## Gavroche

mattack said:


> There is likely a glitch at the spot where the download stops. It's a Tivo bug..
> 
> Check the recording on the Tivo at the place where the downloaded recording stops.


I am having the same issue. It started for me several weeks ago. I've noticed that shows with the green SKIP marker always download fine, whereas anything else basically just aborts after a few hundred megabytes UNLESS I use transport stream instead.

I've read all the threads about "this is a glitch in the recording" and if that's true than every show without the "skip" marker has glitch several hundred megabytes in.

Like I said, this seemed to work ok up until a few weeks (maybe months?) ago. Using the TS option makes the transfers complete successfully.

All is wired, no wifi.

All the transfers I've tried are from the Bolt to my Windows 10 PC.

What the heck is going on and is there any way to fix it? It just seems highly unlikely that _every _recording has a "glitch". Why do the "skip" ones transfer successfully then?


----------



## wmcbrine

Gavroche said:


> What the heck is going on and is there any way to fix it? It just seems highly unlikely that _every _recording has a "glitch". Why do the "skip" ones transfer successfully then?


Could it be the Comcast MPEG4 transition? MPEG4 transfers in program stream mode include only the audio -- this would explain the observed size (it's not actually aborted, it's complete, but only the audio track). Meanwhile, local channels are still MPEG2, and those channels are, coincidentally, the most likely source of recordings with skip-mode activated.


----------



## Gavroche

wmcbrine said:


> Could it be the Comcast MPEG4 transition? MPEG4 transfers in program stream mode include only the audio -- this would explain the observed size (it's not actually aborted, it's complete, but only the audio track). Meanwhile, local channels are still MPEG2, and those channels are, coincidentally, the most likely source of recordings with skip-mode activated.


This is what I'm thinking as well now... I guess I didn't realize that local channels were staying MPEG2 but that seems likely here given the behavior. This also explains why it just started happening somewhat recently. It all makes sense.

I suppose its not really that big of a deal. The only thing I've really lost is the ability to run comskip in the automation chain (unless I just don't know how to do it) but that's always a toss-up anyway and more often then not requires manual intervention.


----------



## moyekj

Pay version of comskip handles H.264 from what I've heard. (I used to disallow comskip on H.264 files until someone complained it does work with paid version). I don't have much use for comskip myself preferring to find commercial segments manually using VRD.


----------



## minimeh

waynomo said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for increasing the accuracy of cut points with VRD?


I found improved performance by following the guidelines in How to optimize AdDetective.

Long and short of it: Load up a video. Use the Ad-Detective Parameters dialog to disable Fast Search; set the detection area to exclude the network bug in the corner; set threshold levels by selecting a black frame and clicking Display/Set Levels; and/or set selection points 10 seconds before a black frame and 10 seconds after the black frame and then clicking Train Using Current Sel.


----------



## sanjonny

Please hold on this. I am trying to make sure it is kmttg. I think it is but need to verify. Seems to have something to do with just before the switch to middlemind or something...

Just upgraded to version n and when the program queries the NPL, it causes the tivo to reboot. Only on Tivo HD which is sanjonny. newjonny is series 4



Code:


 Getting Now Playing List from sanjonny ...

https://192.168.0.33/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=0

>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from newpremiere ...

NPL job completed: 0:00:09

---DONE--- job=javaplaylist tivo=sanjonny

>> Continuing Now Playing List from sanjonny (32/86)...

https://192.168.0.33/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=32

97 SHOWS, 432 GB USED, 0 GB FREE

NPL job completed: 0:00:12

---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=newpremiere

NPL job completed: 0:00:17

---DONE--- job=javaplaylist tivo=sanjonny

>> Continuing Now Playing List from sanjonny (64/86)...

https://192.168.0.33/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=64

Killing 'javaplaylist' TiVo: sanjonny

http IO exception for: https://192.168.0.33/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=64

Read timed out

>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from newpremiere ...

97 SHOWS, 432 GB USED, 0 GB FREE

NPL job completed: 0:00:12

---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=newpremiere

Web browser query: http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/release_notes

You are running up to date version: v2.1o

>> Getting Now Playing List from sanjonny ...

https://192.168.0.33/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=0

NPL job completed: 0:00:07

---DONE--- job=javaplaylist tivo=sanjonny

>> Continuing Now Playing List from sanjonny (32/86)...

https://192.168.0.33/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=32

NPL job completed: 0:00:14

---DONE--- job=javaplaylist tivo=sanjonny

>> Continuing Now Playing List from sanjonny (64/86)...

https://192.168.0.33/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=64

>>

It basically rebooted every time I tried to hit the refresh to get the list. This happened in the past off and on and I did post about it, but now it cannot even get the list without rebooting. Don't know if its how it queries, but other ways to get the list work fine (going to the local website, using TWP etc.)

I feel like before it did not use java to get details or something, sorry cannot remember.


----------



## ThAbtO

Series 3 does not use RPC so try it disabled.



sanjonny said:


> Please hold on this. I am trying to make sure it is kmttg. I think it is but need to verify. Seems to have something to do with just before the switch to middlemind or something...
> 
> Just upgraded to version n and when the program queries the NPL, it causes the tivo to reboot. Only on Tivo HD which is sanjonny. newjonny is series 4
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Getting Now Playing List from sanjonny ...
> 
> https://192.168.0.33/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=0
> 
> >> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from newpremiere ...
> 
> NPL job completed: 0:00:09
> 
> ---DONE--- job=javaplaylist tivo=sanjonny
> 
> >> Continuing Now Playing List from sanjonny (32/86)...
> 
> https://192.168.0.33/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=32
> 
> 97 SHOWS, 432 GB USED, 0 GB FREE
> 
> NPL job completed: 0:00:12
> 
> ---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=newpremiere
> 
> NPL job completed: 0:00:17
> 
> ---DONE--- job=javaplaylist tivo=sanjonny
> 
> >> Continuing Now Playing List from sanjonny (64/86)...
> 
> https://192.168.0.33/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=64
> 
> Killing 'javaplaylist' TiVo: sanjonny
> 
> http IO exception for: https://192.168.0.33/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=64
> 
> Read timed out
> 
> >> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from newpremiere ...
> 
> 97 SHOWS, 432 GB USED, 0 GB FREE
> 
> NPL job completed: 0:00:12
> 
> ---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=newpremiere
> 
> Web browser query: http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/release_notes
> 
> You are running up to date version: v2.1o
> 
> >> Getting Now Playing List from sanjonny ...
> 
> https://192.168.0.33/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=0
> 
> NPL job completed: 0:00:07
> 
> ---DONE--- job=javaplaylist tivo=sanjonny
> 
> >> Continuing Now Playing List from sanjonny (32/86)...
> 
> https://192.168.0.33/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=32
> 
> NPL job completed: 0:00:14
> 
> ---DONE--- job=javaplaylist tivo=sanjonny
> 
> >> Continuing Now Playing List from sanjonny (64/86)...
> 
> https://192.168.0.33/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=64
> 
> >>
> 
> It basically rebooted every time I tried to hit the refresh to get the list. This happened in the past off and on and I did post about it, but now it cannot even get the list without rebooting. Don't know if its how it queries, but other ways to get the list work fine (going to the local website, using TWP etc.)
> 
> I feel like before it did not use java to get details or something, sorry cannot remember.


----------



## muerte33

Is it possible with the new commercial skipping code to fire off a show to a Tivo Mini instead of my Tivo XL4? It works great going to my Tivo XL4.
When I press the "Z" key over a show to Remote play, it always goes to the Tivo XL4.
I do not think this is possible, but I had to ask because it would be cool to be commercial free on my other TV (that is connected to the mini).
Thanks very much, and pardon my ignorance.


----------



## moyekj

muerte33 said:


> Is it possible with the new commercial skipping code to fire off a show to a Tivo Mini instead of my Tivo XL4? It works great going to my Tivo XL4.
> When I press the "Z" key over a show to Remote play, it always goes to the Tivo XL4.
> I do not think this is possible, but I had to ask because it would be cool to be commercial free on my other TV (that is connected to the mini).
> Thanks very much, and pardon my ignorance.


 Yes, but not using the "Z" bindkey from NPL. From kmttg start AutoSkip Service for the Mini from the File--AutoSkip Service menu. If Mini doesn't show up in the File--AutoSkip Service list then you need to go to config--Tivos tab and enable RPC for the Mini there and then restart kmttg.
With AutoSkip service enabled for the Mini when you play a show on the Mini that has AutoSkip data it will automatically detect that and skip commercials for you without having to interact with kmttg at all. Same goes for any TiVo for which you start AutoSkip service.


----------



## muerte33

moyekj said:


> Yes, but not using the "Z" bindkey from NPL. From kmttg start AutoSkip Service for the Mini from the File--AutoSkip Service menu. If Mini doesn't show up in the File--AutoSkip Service list then you need to go to config--Tivos tab and enable RPC for the Mini there and then restart kmttg.
> With AutoSkip service enabled for the Mini when you play a show on the Mini that has AutoSkip data it will automatically detect that and skip commercials for you without having to interact with kmttg at all. Same goes for any TiVo for which you start AutoSkip service.


Worked like a charm.
Thanks very much!


----------



## sanjonny

ThAbtO said:


> Series 3 does not use RPC so try it disabled.


It was not enabled. I guess I meant when it was doing the Remote call or whatever it does as the second part of the process. I am still working with it, have basically turned off kmttg until I get a chance to play with it more and try to see what is happening...


----------



## sanjonny

sanjonny said:


> It was not enabled. I guess I meant when it was doing the Remote call or whatever it does as the second part of the process. I am still working with it, have basically turned off kmttg until I get a chance to play with it more and try to see what is happening...


So in diagnosing this, I made a backup of season passes using kmttg. This is on a 3 model HD. What are the chances that I can restore those season passes back to the HD? I also have them backed up in TWP, but that is mostly for reference because usually they do not restore properly. I know on the premiere and up, restore goes fine with season passes, but have no experience trying to do it with the HD?

Anyone else tried or moyekj, do you know if the systems are similar that it will work? Also, how does it handle already existing SP during restore? Does it delete them and overwrite, or just add the backed up ones....

Thanks in advance for your help. I am still unsure if kmttg is causing the reboots, I was testing and deleted the SPs to see if that was part of the problem....


----------



## moyekj

Copy button should be disabled for series 3 TiVos - it's not supported, so no you can't restore S3 season passes, but you can copy S3 season passes to series 4 or later TiVos.


----------



## minimeh

I ran into an interesting glitch with AutoSkip. The skipping went into a loop jumping back to the first skip point after entering the second commercial block. To break the loop, I ff'd past the second skip point. From there, everything was normal.

I also discovered that if I did a 30 second skip into the second commercial block, AutoSkip correctly then skipped forward out of it rather than looping back. The looping occurs only if I let the video run normally into the commercial block.

I'm using kmttg v2.1o with Java 1.8.0_77 on Windows 10. The skip points were generated with Comskip 0.81.092 donator build. It generates the VideoRedo project with "output_videoredo3=1" in comskip.ini. VideoRedo TV Suite version 5.1.3.741 is used to finish the skip points.

Here is the relevant snippet from the messages window:


Code:


SkipService (Four Banger): Entering AutoSkip for: The Americans - Experimental Prototype City of Tomorrow
1: start=00:00:26.976 end=00:03:06.569
2: start=00:06:32.725 end=00:14:49.104
3: start=00:18:55.283 end=00:31:07.365
4: start=00:35:23.504 end=00:43:54.064
5: start=00:48:00.310 end=00:58:16.976
6: start=01:01:07.947 end=01:02:27.927
AutoSkip (Four Banger): IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:00:26.976
AutoSkip (Four Banger): IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:00:26.976
AutoSkip (Four Banger): IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:00:26.976
AutoSkip (Four Banger): IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:06:32.725
AutoSkip (Four Banger): IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:18:55.283
AutoSkip (Four Banger): IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:35:23.504
AutoSkip (Four Banger): IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:48:00.310
AutoSkip (Four Banger): IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 01:01:07.947

I've attached the .VPrj, .edl, .srt, and AutoSkip.ini. If anything else would help, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

IMO, I think the "Jumping to" points should be pointing to the end points.


----------



## moyekj

minimeh said:


> I ran into an interesting glitch with AutoSkip. The skipping went into a loop jumping back to the first skip point after entering the second commercial block.


 Thanks for the testcase. I was able to reproduce the problem for the same show. The problem happens specifically when the previous start point is closer to current position than the next start point the code erroneously would jump to previous start point in that circumstance. I've rectified the code for next release to not jump backwards when in a commercial segment and verified it fixed the problem with this show.

BTW, I'm pretty sure your Vprj data cut points were not entirely correct so I assume they were unverified comskip generated points?


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> Thanks for the testcase. I was able to reproduce the problem for the same show. The problem happens specifically when the previous start point is closer to current position than the next start point the code erroneously would jump to previous start point in that circumstance. I've rectified the code for next release to not jump backwards when in a commercial segment and verified it fixed the problem with this show. ...


I've only seen the repeated jump back issue a few times but that explains if you FF further into the commercial and then play, that the skip to the next segment occurs as it should. Thanks in advance for fixing this in the next release.


----------



## minimeh

moyekj said:


> BTW, I'm pretty sure your Vprj data cut points were not entirely correct so I assume they were unverified comskip generated points?


Actually the Vprj data cut points were verified with VideoRedo and are accurate. I have noticed that comskip tends to mark scenes about in the middle of the black frames rather than the edges as VideoRedo tends towards, but that seems to work fine in viewing so I don't adjust them if the scene is accurately defined.

If it would help for the cut point sharing analysis, I could upload cut points generated with VideoRedo for comparison.

Thanks for looking into the looping issue, much appreciated.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## moyekj

minimeh said:


> If it would help for the cut point sharing analysis, I could upload cut points generated with VideoRedo for comparison.


 So the zip file you posted above containing Vprj file is not the VRD verified cut points? Because I used that for Skip Share import and it didn't line up well starting with start point @30:51 time point.


----------



## ehagberg

moyekj said:


> No. All the VRD batch jobs use Windows "wscript" COM jobs to run VRD (the scripts in the VRDscripts folder of kmttg installation), so even if you can get the GUI to run with Wine in Linux that is not sufficient to run VRD COM scripts from Linux.


Sorry to resurrect this from the dead, but I'm trying to switch over from using a windows VM to as much linux as possible here, and everything seems to be working well, except that I'm getting really bad sync of captions now that I've switched over to linux, and I think it's likely due to not having videoredo to do the qsfix before cutting and grabbing captions. Is there really no way to get VRD functionality without spinning up a full Windows VM?

Or have others found and fixed captions sync issues with ccextractor? I found that the captions for some channels (and not others) are displayed delayed by more than a second, which often makes it impossible to use them, while other shows/channels get their captions lined up just fine. So simply specifying a delay might fix some but will definitely break others...


----------



## minimeh

moyekj said:


> So the zip file you posted above containing Vprj file is not the VRD verified cut points? Because I used that for Skip Share import and it didn't line up well starting with start point @30:51 time point.


Sorry if I'm not being clear. The zip file that I posted above contains the Vprj file that was verified with VRD for the cut points. It is indeed the only Vprj that I have for that episode of "The Americans" and was used for the import of the cut points by kmttg. Viewing the show proved the cut points to be good.

I just now performed a Skip Share import (bindkey c) using the same zip file as posted above. I then performed an Export AutoSkip to VPrj (bindkey e). I then brought up the exported project in VideoRedo. The fact that all of the scene markers of the original project were gone as well as the timestamp of the project file proved that I was working with the exported project. Each skip point and commercial block verified as accurate to the frame and exactly the same as the original project as found in the zip file.

When performing the Skip Share import, I checked on "Debug". Here are the relevant messages:


Code:


The Americans - Experimental Prototype City of Tomorrow
Recorded Wed 03/30/2016 10:00 PM on 741=FXPHD, Duration=72 mins, EpisodeNumber=403, PAUSE POINT: 6 mins 34 secs, originalAirDate=2016-03-30
Extracting file: C:\Users\pdellera\kmttg\_SkipImport_\AutoSkip.ini
Extracting file: C:\Users\pdellera\kmttg\_SkipImport_\The Americans.2016.03.30-Experimental Prototype City of Tomorrow.edl
Extracting file: C:\Users\pdellera\kmttg\_SkipImport_\The Americans.2016.03.30-Experimental Prototype City of Tomorrow.srt
Extracting file: C:\Users\pdellera\kmttg\_SkipImport_\The Americans.2016.03.30-Experimental Prototype City of Tomorrow.VPrj
---DEBUG: zip file cut points---
1: start=00:00:26.976 end=00:03:06.569
2: start=00:06:32.725 end=00:14:49.104
3: start=00:18:55.283 end=00:31:07.365
4: start=00:35:23.504 end=00:43:54.064
5: start=00:48:00.310 end=00:58:16.976
6: start=01:01:07.947 end=01:02:27.927

cc after start=00:00:26.976
index1=1 start1=00:00:28.395 index2=1 start2=00:00:28.395 diff=0
stop1=00:00:30.162 stop2=00:00:30.162 diff=0
ï»¿1 <i> PREVIOUSLY ON</i> <i> "THE AMERICANS"...</i> 

cc before end=00:03:06.569
index1=35 start1=00:02:30.417 index2=35 start2=00:02:30.417 diff=0
stop1=00:02:34.987 stop2=00:02:34.987 diff=0
[ LAUGHTER ] 
1: adjusted start=00:00:26.976 adjusted end=00:03:06.569

cc after start=00:06:32.725
index1=88 start1=00:06:35.329 index2=88 start2=00:06:35.329 diff=0
stop1=00:06:37.262 stop2=00:06:37.262 diff=0
IN THE CLERGY, WE HAVE VERY STRICT RULES 

cc before end=00:14:49.104
index1=236 start1=00:14:44.751 index2=236 start2=00:14:44.751 diff=0
stop1=00:14:46.651 stop2=00:14:46.651 diff=0
[ HORN HONKS IN DISTANCE ] 
2: adjusted start=00:06:32.725 adjusted end=00:14:49.104

cc after start=00:18:55.283
index1=290 start1=00:18:56.753 index2=290 start2=00:18:56.753 diff=0
stop1=00:18:58.553 stop2=00:18:58.553 diff=0
NOTHING WRONG WITH THE DOG AT ALL. 

cc before end=00:31:07.365
index1=498 start1=00:30:57.540 index2=498 start2=00:30:57.540 diff=0
stop1=00:31:00.474 stop2=00:31:00.474 diff=0
HE WANTS TO DO 17 TIMES IN A ROW. 
3: adjusted start=00:18:55.283 adjusted end=00:31:07.365

cc after start=00:35:23.504
index1=548 start1=00:35:25.007 index2=548 start2=00:35:25.007 diff=0
stop1=00:35:27.607 stop2=00:35:27.607 diff=0
[ INDISTINCT CONVERSATIONS, LAUGHTER ] 

cc before end=00:43:54.064
index1=708 start1=00:43:43.805 index2=708 start2=00:43:43.805 diff=0
stop1=00:43:47.607 stop2=00:43:47.607 diff=0
[ FOOTSTEPS APPROACH ] 
4: adjusted start=00:35:23.504 adjusted end=00:43:54.064

cc after start=00:48:00.310
index1=768 start1=00:48:02.079 index2=768 start2=00:48:02.079 diff=0
stop1=00:48:03.245 stop2=00:48:03.245 diff=0
Woman: I APPRECIATE IT. AH, MR. PHILIP. 

cc before end=00:58:16.976
index1=916 start1=00:58:08.853 index2=916 start2=00:58:08.853 diff=0
stop1=00:58:11.019 stop2=00:58:11.019 diff=0
I GUESS WE'RE NOT GOING TO EPCOT. 
5: adjusted start=00:48:00.310 adjusted end=00:58:16.976

cc after start=01:01:07.947
index1=963 start1=01:02:48.632 index2=963 start2=01:02:48.632 diff=0
stop1=01:02:50.398 stop2=01:02:50.398 diff=0
<i> PREVIOUSLY ON</i> <i> "THE AMERICANS"...</i> 

cc before end=01:02:27.927
index1=962 start1=01:00:35.099 index2=962 start2=01:00:35.099 diff=0
stop1=01:01:49.137 stop2=01:01:49.137 diff=0
Enter today at PGATOUR.com/QuickenLoans. 
6: adjusted start=01:01:07.947 adjusted end=01:02:27.927
Saving AutoSkip entry: The Americans - Experimental Prototype City of Tomorrow
Successfully imported skip share


----------



## moyekj

OK thanks. Gives me something to work on now that I know it's verified accurate for you and I have your debug log.


----------



## moyekj

Looks like the issue is my .srt file starts to get out of sync at around the 30 minute point in the show. I'm going to try a PS download instead and generate a new .srt file to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## moyekj

Well, using srt file generated from decrypted PS .TiVo download resulted in perfect skip import of your data. So much for the working assumption that TS downloads result in better captions files...

EDIT: But I decided to download TS .TiVo again, decrypt with tivolibre and generate captions file and that also worked perfectly. So maybe the problem is a combined download/decrypt? Going to try that again next.


----------



## minimeh

Just a thought: Did you run qsfix on the ts file? I don't because I have seen that can sometimes, not always, throw off the timing relative to the recording on the Tivo.


----------



## moyekj

minimeh said:


> Just a thought: Did you run qsfix on the ts file? I don't because I have seen that can sometimes, not always, throw off the timing relative to the recording on the Tivo.


 No, I'm intentionally using tivolibre to decrypt to avoid that issue. But in an edit post above, when I manually download in TS container, decrypt using tivolibre and generate .srt file it also worked fine. So perhaps the issue is a combined download/decrypt, so I'm trying that again...


----------



## moyekj

Bingo. Looks like the problem happens with a combined download/decrypt. So I think I'm going to adjust the code that generates .srt based on 'c' bindkey press to specifically NOT use combined download/decrypt as that seems to be creating sync issues.


----------



## minimeh

Ah, and when I did the 'c' bindkey to import the skip point, I avoided the potential pitfall because both the .tivo file and the decrypted .ts was still available, I suppose.


----------



## moyekj

Unfortunately that's not the solution either. Trying again a TS download followed by tivolibre decrypt and captions it again generated an out of sync captions file. I think this is probably related to TS downloads being unpredictable as has been brought up in other threads... So next I'm going to try not forcing TS download and let it use PS download to see if that works a couple of times in a row.


----------



## moyekj

Well, so TS downloads are a crap shoot. Sometimes download fine without sync issues, sometimes not. At least for this show generating caption file using PS download worked every time I tried, TS download worked about half the time. So for the purposes of Skip Share Import generating .srt file I've updated code to not force TS download but instead honor using config preference for it.

Guess this just further highlights importance of VRD QS Fix especially if using TS downloads, but of course that's not appropriate for generating .srt file that matches the TiVo recording itself which skip sharing requires.


----------



## minimeh

Yeah, I tried initiating a Share Skip data import fresh with all files (.tivo, .ts, .srt, .vprj) deleted from the disk. It worked fine for me. Luck of the draw, sounds like. I did have a corrupted .tivo file, but the associated VPrj had correct cuts and tivolibre produced a valid decrypted file.


----------



## moyekj

ehagberg said:


> Sorry to resurrect this from the dead, but I'm trying to switch over from using a windows VM to as much linux as possible here, and everything seems to be working well, except that I'm getting really bad sync of captions now that I've switched over to linux, and I think it's likely due to not having videoredo to do the qsfix before cutting and grabbing captions. Is there really no way to get VRD functionality without spinning up a full Windows VM?
> 
> Or have others found and fixed captions sync issues with ccextractor? I found that the captions for some channels (and not others) are displayed delayed by more than a second, which often makes it impossible to use them, while other shows/channels get their captions lined up just fine. So simply specifying a delay might fix some but will definitely break others...


 Based on findings in postings below yours as well as previous postings and other threads it looks like TS downloads can cause unpredictable sync issues at times, so perhaps try PS downloads if you are not already. Also make sure you have a recent binary for "ccextractor".


----------



## ehagberg

moyekj said:


> Based on findings in postings below yours as well as previous postings and other threads it looks like TS downloads can cause unpredictable sync issues at times, so perhaps try PS downloads if you are not already. Also make sure you have a recent binary for "ccextractor".


I'll try PS downloads (should I also enable/disable tivolibre with PS?) I've got the latest ccextractor (old versions wouldn't have worked anyway and got the "no PTS info" error)... I've taken a file that was a TS download, ffix ran over it and then the captions were out of sync and ran that through VRD qsfix in a windows VM, followed by the same ccextractor setup, and the captions were fine, so clearly there's some extra cleaning going on the VRD qsfix that ffix just doesn't quite do.

Will let you know if PS downloads help or not.


----------



## ehagberg

ehagberg said:


> I'll try PS downloads (should I also enable/disable tivolibre with PS?) I've got the latest ccextractor (old versions wouldn't have worked anyway and got the "no PTS info" error)... I've taken a file that was a TS download, ffix ran over it and then the captions were out of sync and ran that through VRD qsfix in a windows VM, followed by the same ccextractor setup, and the captions were fine, so clearly there's some extra cleaning going on the VRD qsfix that ffix just doesn't quite do.
> 
> Will let you know if PS downloads help or not.


And PS doesn't help at all in my case - same sync problem with captions coming too soon. Really wish there was some way to get VRD to run under wine.


----------



## moyekj

Just to be complete have you tried skipping fffix and running ccextractor directly on the downloaded file? Try that before and after decrypting the downloaded file.


----------



## ehagberg

moyekj said:


> Just to be complete have you tried skipping fffix and running ccextractor directly on the downloaded file? Try that before and after decrypting the downloaded file.


Yes, tried running against non-fffix-ed file and got the same behavior. Also tried running tivodecode manually against the file to do the extraction (rather than download/extract in the same step) and got the same result.


----------



## moyekj

Well I guess there's no real good substitute for VRD so keeping a Windows VM available is really your only option.


----------



## moyekj

v2.1p version just released with some AutoSkip related changes and fixes. See release_notes for details.


----------



## ehagberg

moyekj said:


> Well I guess there's no real good substitute for VRD so keeping a Windows VM available is really your only option.


Actually you can run VRD under wine - I got it working today and currently am just using a custom script after the rest of processing is done to run the final cut file through qsfix again (under wine) prior to running ccextrator to get the captions out, and now they sync up correctly on all videos.

Maybe sometime in the future the videoredo (at least for qsfix) option can be enabled in kmttg itself?


----------



## moyekj

ehagberg said:


> Maybe sometime in the future the videoredo (at least for qsfix) option can be enabled in kmttg itself?


kmttg uses Windows cscript to run VRD in COM mode for qsfix so I don't think that would work since that requires VRD to be in Windows registry.


----------



## ehagberg

moyekj said:


> kmttg uses Windows cscript to run VRD in COM mode for qsfix so I don't think that would work since that requires VRD to be in Windows registry.


I'm running it right now under wine - using the "custom command" within kmttg to pass the correct info about the file to be worked on, and am successfully passing the video through VRD... so it is working. It's just that I have to use the custom command rather than kmttg supporting VRD itself.


----------



## moyekj

ehagberg said:


> I'm running it right now under wine - using the "custom command" within kmttg to pass the correct info about the file to be worked on, and am successfully passing the video through VRD... so it is working. It's just that I have to use the custom command rather than kmttg supporting VRD itself.


 But you're running the VRD GUI though right, not a batch job?


----------



## ehagberg

moyekj said:


> But you're running the VRD GUI though right, not a batch job?


No I'm not. I'm using the cscript method, just like kmttg uses... I'm calling:

wine c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\cscript.exe //NoLogo "C:\\kmttg\\VRDscripts\\qsfix.vbs" "${1}" "${1}.winefix" /l:C:\\kmttg\\VRD.lock /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video

in my script.


----------



## wireman121

I brought the issue with TS downloads (both the sync issues and the missing a few seconds) to TiVo and they were surprisingly interested in fixing the issue.

Also - feature request - an option to have kmttg automatically check for updates and perform the update if/when the queue is empty.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehagberg

ehagberg said:


> No I'm not. I'm using the cscript method, just like kmttg uses... I'm calling:
> 
> wine c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\cscript.exe //NoLogo "C:\\kmttg\\VRDscripts\\qsfix.vbs" "${1}" "${1}.winefix" /l:C:\\kmttg\\VRD.lock /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video
> 
> in my script.


BTW, since wine pretty much requires installing a wrapper script for anything we want kmttg to run under it for us... I made a hackish ffmpeg wrapper that allows me to run VRDs qsfix and adcut when kmttg runs fffix or ffcut (when the output file matches _cut_*. it just exits, and uses the +genpts+igndts flag to decide to run VRD qsfix... and if there's just +genpts it runs VRD adcut).

So that's working nicely, but I noticed a couple things in my tests on the way to what I've got working:

- skip data was totally broken if ffmpeg itself was run over the file, and resulted in skipping actual parts of the shows and watching commercials (didn't matter if using PS or TS transfers)
- cuts of commercials were OK, mostly, when the show was transferred as TS, but much better using PS... but closed captions were totally garbled for PS transfers
- Switching to using TS, but using a tivodecode binary that supports TS instead of tivolibre (dsd compat or not didn't seem to matter) allowed for everything to work properly - captions not garbled, skipmode points correct and cuts of video were accurate. I used https://github.com/wmcbrine/tivodecode-ng


----------



## jdbogaard

Hi guys. I've ran into a weird problem the past few weeks. Randomly, some of the recordings off my tivo bolt I download with kmttg (both p and the previous version) end up as .ts files with no usuable video stream. I've tried playing them in VLC, WMP, opening them with Avidemux; no usuable video stream but the files are still the appropriate size and they play just fine on the tivo bolt. I've tried deleting the .ts and .tivo file and redownloading with no success. I've also tried to download broken recordings using Tivo Desktop, also no success.

When I try to encode them with Handbrake, all I get is the audio track.

Below are the media info for a working and broken recording, as well as the handbrake scan and encode logs.

Is anyone else running into this problem? Any idea's whats going on and/or how to fix it?

Please let me know if any other info would be helpful.

EDIT: Would not let me post handbrake logs, I keep getting a firewall error

Media info - broken file


Spoiler



General
ID : 1 (0x1)
Complete name : C:\Users\Joseph\Desktop\Desktop decrypt\The Big Bang Theory - s09e19 - The Solder Excursion Diversion (03_31_2016).ts
Format : MPEG-TS
File size : 3.43 GiB
Duration : 31mn 0s
Overall bit rate mode  : Variable
Overall bit rate : 15.8 Mbps

Video
ID : 3657 (0xE49)
Menu ID : 1 (0x1)
Format : MPEG Video
Format version : Version 2
Format profile : [email protected]
Format settings, BVOP : Yes
Format settings, Matrix : Custom
Format settings, GOP : Variable
Format settings, picture structure : Frame
Codec ID : 2
Duration : 30mn 57s
Bit rate mode : Variable
Bit rate : 14.7 Mbps
Maximum bit rate : 25.0 Mbps
Width : 1 920 pixels
Height : 1 080 pixels
Display aspect ratio : 16:9
Frame rate : 29.970 (30000/1001) fps
Color space : YUV
Chroma subsampling : 4:2:0
Bit depth : 8 bits
Scan type : Interlaced
Scan order : Top Field First
Compression mode : Lossy
Bits/(Pixel*Frame) : 0.236
Stream size : 3.17 GiB (92%)
Color primaries : BT.709
Transfer characteristics : BT.709
Matrix coefficients : BT.709

Audio
ID : 3671 (0xE57)
Menu ID : 1 (0x1)
Format : AC-3
Format/Info : Audio Coding 3
Mode extension : CM (complete main)
Format settings, Endianness : Big
Codec ID : 129
Duration : 31mn 0s
Bit rate mode : Constant
Bit rate : 384 Kbps
Channel(s) : 6 channels
Channel positions : Front: L C R, Side: L R, LFE
Sampling rate : 48.0 KHz
Frame rate : 31.250 fps (1536 spf)
Compression mode : Lossy
Delay relative to video : -560ms
Stream size : 85.2 MiB (2%)



Media info - working file


Spoiler



General
ID : 1 (0x1)
Complete name : C:\Users\Joseph\Desktop\Desktop decrypt\Blindspot - s01e16 - Any Wounded Thief (04_04_2016).ts
Format : MPEG-TS
File size : 5.64 GiB
Duration : 59mn 1s
Overall bit rate mode : Variable
Overall bit rate : 13.7 Mbps
Movie name : BLINDSPOT
Law rating : TV-14 (V)

Video
ID : 4179 (0x1053)
Menu ID : 1 (0x1)
Format : MPEG Video
Format version : Version 2
Format profile : [email protected]
Format settings, BVOP : Yes
Format settings, Matrix : Custom
Format settings, GOP : Variable
Codec ID : 2
Duration : 59mn 2s
Bit rate mode : Variable
Bit rate : 12.6 Mbps
Maximum bit rate : 25.0 Mbps
Width : 1 920 pixels
Height : 1 080 pixels
Display aspect ratio : 16:9
Active Format Description : Full frame 16:9 image
Frame rate : 29.970 (30000/1001) fps
Color space : YUV
Chroma subsampling : 4:2:0
Bit depth : 8 bits
Compression mode : Lossy
Bits/(Pixel*Frame) : 0.203
Stream size : 5.20 GiB (92%)

Audio
ID : 4180 (0x1054)
Menu ID : 1 (0x1)
Format : AC-3
Format/Info : Audio Coding 3
Mode extension : CM (complete main)
Format settings, Endianness : Big
Codec ID : 129
Duration : 59mn 1s
Bit rate mode : Constant
Bit rate : 384 Kbps
Channel(s) : 6 channels
Channel positions : Front: L C R, Side: L R, LFE
Sampling rate : 48.0 KHz
Frame rate : 31.250 fps (1536 spf)
Compression mode : Lossy
Delay relative to video : -568ms
Stream size : 162 MiB (3%)

Text #1
ID : 4179 (0x1053)-CC1
Menu ID : 1 (0x1)
Format : EIA-608
Muxing mode : A/53 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info : Muxed in Video #1
Duration : 59mn 2s
Bit rate mode : Constant
Stream size : 0.00 Byte (0%)

Text #2
ID : 4179 (0x1053)-1
Menu ID : 1 (0x1)
Format : EIA-708
Muxing mode : A/53 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info : Muxed in Video #1
Duration : 59mn 2s
Bit rate mode : Constant
Stream size : 0.00 Byte (0%)


----------



## moyekj

jdbogaard said:


> Hi guys. I've ran into a weird problem the past few weeks. Randomly, some of the recordings off my tivo bolt I download with kmttg (both p and the previous version) end up as .ts files with no usuable video stream.


 How are you decrypting? If using TS downloads make sure you're using tivolibre or some other method other than tivodecode to decrypt.


----------



## billpiper

Im having problems getting the remote control functions to work on my PC

I have the latest versions of Kmttg and java, on windows 10. When I goto the remote and refresh the to do list, season pass etc nothing happens. I tried Enable rpc style communications with this Tivo on the Tivo tab but get numerous errors and my config file gets corrupted once I hit OK.

Works fine on my Mac...


----------



## moyekj

billpiper said:


> Im having problems getting the remote control functions to work on my PC
> 
> I have the latest versions of Kmttg and java, on windows 10. When I goto the remote and refresh the to do list, season pass etc nothing happens. I tried Enable rpc style communications with this Tivo on the Tivo tab but get numerous errors and my config file gets corrupted once I hit OK.
> 
> Works fine on my Mac...


Looks like failing for autoskip so turn that off for now in config.


----------



## billpiper

moyekj said:


> Looks like failing for autoskip so turn that off for now in config.


thanks much,


----------



## jdbogaard

moyekj said:


> How are you decrypting? If using TS downloads make sure you're using tivolibre or some other method other than tivodecode to decrypt.


Yes, I am using tivolibre instead of tivodecode.


----------



## moyekj

jdbogaard said:


> Yes, I am using tivolibre instead of tivodecode.


 Since you're on Windows with TiVo Desktop you should try using DirectShow Dump to decrypt instead of tivolibre:
config-Program Options-Decrypt Using DirectShow Dump
(turn off tivolibre above it).


----------



## jdbogaard

moyekj said:


> jdbogaard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am using tivolibre instead of tivodecode.[/QUOTE Since you're on Windows with TiVo Desktop you should try using DirectShow Dump to decrypt instead of tivolibre:
> config-Program Options-Decrypt Using DirectShow Dump
> (turn off tivolibre above it).
> 
> 
> 
> Tried it on 2 different recordings that were broken from this week, no luck getting working video streams.
Click to expand...


----------



## mlippert

That's pretty cool. Did you need any special wine configuration settings?

And did you get TiVo Desktop installed under wine so that VRD can decrypt the .tivo files?

I'm trying to transition my main desktop from Windows to linux (kde mint), and kmttg is one of the things I'm trying to figure out. I've currently got a Windows VirtualBox that I've installed VideoRedo and TiVo Desktop in, that I expect will work, but something more native such as wine would be welcome.



ehagberg said:


> Actually you can run VRD under wine - I got it working today and currently am just using a custom script after the rest of processing is done to run the final cut file through qsfix again (under wine) prior to running ccextrator to get the captions out, and now they sync up correctly on all videos.


----------



## Nelson2009

ehagberg said:


> BTW, since wine pretty much requires installing a wrapper script for anything we want kmttg to run under it for us... I made a hackish ffmpeg wrapper that allows me to run VRDs qsfix and adcut when kmttg runs fffix or ffcut (when the output file matches _cut_*. it just exits, and uses the +genpts+igndts flag to decide to run VRD qsfix... and if there's just +genpts it runs VRD adcut).
> 
> So that's working nicely, but I noticed a couple things in my tests on the way to what I've got working:
> 
> - skip data was totally broken if ffmpeg itself was run over the file, and resulted in skipping actual parts of the shows and watching commercials (didn't matter if using PS or TS transfers)
> - cuts of commercials were OK, mostly, when the show was transferred as TS, but much better using PS... but closed captions were totally garbled for PS transfers
> - Switching to using TS, but using a tivodecode binary that supports TS instead of tivolibre (dsd compat or not didn't seem to matter) allowed for everything to work properly - captions not garbled, skipmode points correct and cuts of video were accurate. I used https://github.com/wmcbrine/tivodecode-ng


Hi I agreed with you last part you mention that you did use tivodecode from wmcbrine. after i read this I gave myself a try. it was interesting here example 
download 2 hours of TV show 
Kttmg download as TS Tivolibre Closed captioning show 2250 lines 
Wmcbrine Tivodecode show CC 2270 lines 
i did use Terminal manual ccextractor.
i also did another 1 hour tv show it did show missing few lines from tivolibre
i plan to do some more testing. just wondering anyone notice ? 
oh i forgot add one more thing about ccextractor when i did 2 hours tv show I notice time stamp was not correct it show 47 mins not 2 hours. 
hope this might help


----------



## jeffw_00

Just checking - looks like I -cannot- use kmttg to transfer season passes from TivoHD to Roamio?


----------



## moyekj

jeffw_00 said:


> Just checking - looks like I -cannot- use kmttg to transfer season passes from TivoHD to Roamio?


 If you supply your tivo.com login and password under config--Tivos tab and then re-start kmttg you should be able to.


----------



## jeffw_00

Ok thanks - however, I just finished transferring them manually :-}

I was thrown when I read kmttg's help file for Season Passes which says "NOTE: The list of TiVos presented is only series 4 or later TiVos with RPC capability. Series 3 or earlier units are intentionally left out"


----------



## Softail95

jeffw_00 said:


> Just checking - looks like I -cannot- use kmttg to transfer season passes from TivoHD to Roamio?


You can do it in kmttg. You need to go into the Remote tab, select the HD, Season Passes tab, Refresh, and the Save. You will save a .sp file. Then, switch to the Roamio, Season Passes, Load...


----------



## moyekj

Softail95 said:


> You can do it in kmttg. You need to go into the Remote tab, select the HD, Season Passes tab, Refresh, and the Save. You will save a .sp file. Then, switch to the Roamio, Season Passes, Load...


It's a LOT simpler these days than that old method you are describing. Check the tooltip for recent kmttg release or the Wiki.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> It's a LOT simpler these days than that old method you are describing. Check the tooltip for recent kmttg release or the Wiki.


From release notes:
Updates to Remote Season Passes tab:◦Now prompts with dialog for destination TiVo for Copy button.◾More intuitive approach for copying Season Passes.
◾This allows for direct copy between TiVos without having to save to file first.
◾Can now copy loaded Season Passes to multiple TiVos without having to switch TiVo and re-load each time.

If I read the release notes and tool tip correctly, this functionality does not apply to Tivo HDs. Copy button on the remote tab is greyed out for Tivo HDs. The other method of loading SPs does work with Tivo HD as a source and Series 4 or greater as a destination.


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> From release notes:
> Updates to Remote Season Passes tab:◦Now prompts with dialog for destination TiVo for Copy button.◾More intuitive approach for copying Season Passes.
> ◾This allows for direct copy between TiVos without having to save to file first.
> ◾Can now copy loaded Season Passes to multiple TiVos without having to switch TiVo and re-load each time.
> 
> If I read the release notes and tool tip correctly, this functionality does not apply to Tivo HDs. Copy button on the remote tab is greyed out for Tivo HDs. The other method of loading SPs does work with Tivo HD as a source and Series 4 or greater as a destination.


 Yes, I guess I meant to say it's a lot easier for series 4 or later TiVos.


----------



## ehagberg

mlippert said:


> That's pretty cool. Did you need any special wine configuration settings?
> 
> And did you get TiVo Desktop installed under wine so that VRD can decrypt the .tivo files?
> 
> I'm trying to transition my main desktop from Windows to linux (kde mint), and kmttg is one of the things I'm trying to figure out. I've currently got a Windows VirtualBox that I've installed VideoRedo and TiVo Desktop in, that I expect will work, but something more native such as wine would be welcome.


In addition to installing wine, I installed winetricks and ran "winetricks vcrun6 wsh56" to install the bits needed for vbs scripting to work - or at least I think that's all I did.

I didn't install TiVo Desktop under wine (decryption is being done by tivodecode), but did just copy the videoredo directory from my windows vm into the wine "disk" tree. And I did need to run the videoredo gui in order to configure VRD _not_ to display video, otherwise using VRD for adcut didn't work, though qsfix did.


----------



## jdbogaard

jdbogaard said:


> moyekj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried it on 2 different recordings that were broken from this week, no luck getting working video streams.
> 
> 
> 
> So after much tinkering - It seems that the problem was with the stream coming from the TiVo Bolt in .ts. I turned off ts, downloaded the .tivo and decrypted them and they worked.
> 
> Seeing as Comcast in Chicago is still using mpeg2, I can keep on using the old way of doing things, but I thought I'd post in case anyone else ever has a problem like this.
Click to expand...


----------



## Teeps

Problem: todo list is not updating

kmttg v2.1q
rpc is unchecked
remote tab; "todo" list for S3 648250; does not update past 4.17.16

actual tivo todo list looks ok; todo list is current to 4.28.16.

is there a file that needs to be deleted to fix this?
or
is the todo list no longer supported for S3 tivo?


----------



## moyekj

Teeps said:


> Problem: todo list is not updating
> 
> kmttg v2.1q
> rpc is unchecked
> remote tab; "todo" list for S3 648250; does not update past 4.17.16
> 
> actual tivo todo list looks ok; todo list is current to 4.28.16.
> 
> is there a file that needs to be deleted to fix this?
> or
> is the todo list no longer supported for S3 tivo?


 It looks like TiVo broke a lot of tivo.com related functionality for series 3 TiVos. For example, pyTivo or TiVo Desktop pushes no longer work either and online.tivo.com doesn't work for series 3 TiVos either. So the problem is squarely related to tivo.com issues (perhaps intentional) by TiVo.


----------



## ThAbtO

Teeps said:


> Problem: todo list is not updating
> 
> kmttg v2.1q
> rpc is unchecked
> remote tab; "todo" list for S3 648250; does not update past 4.17.16
> 
> actual tivo todo list looks ok; todo list is current to 4.28.16.
> 
> is there a file that needs to be deleted to fix this?
> or
> is the todo list no longer supported for S3 tivo?


Same here for the S3-652. The ToDo list via KMTTG 1.1q VS. the ToDo list on the S3... does not correlate correctly. This is not imperative to me any more as I just use this S3 for backup recordings and Guide research (looking up what's coming in the future days.)


----------



## murgatroyd

moyekj said:


> It looks like TiVo broke a lot of tivo.com related functionality for series 3 TiVos. For example, pyTivo or TiVo Desktop pushes no longer work either and online.tivo.com doesn't work for series 3 TiVos either. So the problem is squarely related to tivo.com issues (perhaps intentional) by TiVo.


I had just discovered the same thing about the To Do list, and was wondering if I needed to install an earlier version of kmttg to use with my TiVoHD.

Should I transfer everything off the TiVoHD while I still can?


----------



## sanjonny

ThAbtO said:


> Same here for the S3-652. The ToDo list via KMTTG 1.1q VS. the ToDo list on the S3... does not correlate correctly. This is not imperative to me any more as I just use this S3 for backup recordings and Guide research (looking up what's coming in the future days.)


It's worse that that. None of the online function is working and guess what will start happening....s03 download errors. I think they broke something major with the website losing functionality. If you have an s3 or HD, I am having it and one other person cannot connect and update guide. Check your guides. My last successful update was 4/8. I didn't notice till yesterday. Pulled my drive and it's fine, same for my friends hd. They screwed something up.please check and contact tivo immediately so they fix it.

Downloading just stopped working tonight, at least I think it stopped tonight. All kinds of ongoing errors. We have to revolt or they will leave us behind!


----------



## Teeps

sanjonny said:


> It's worse that that.
> My last successful update was 4/8. I didn't notice till yesterday. Pulled my drive and it's fine, same for my friends hd. They screwed something up.please check and contact tivo immediately so they fix it.


Just checked my S3 and guide is good 'til 4/25.
It successfully connected to TiVo yesterday 4/18/16, next scheduled 4/19/16.
GC did not occur today, but shows complete for yesterday, which is not unusual.


----------



## whoareyou_1999

jdbogaard said:


> jdbogaard said:
> 
> 
> 
> So after much tinkering - It seems that the problem was with the stream coming from the TiVo Bolt in .ts. I turned off ts, downloaded the .tivo and decrypted them and they worked.
> 
> Seeing as Comcast in Chicago is still using mpeg2, I can keep on using the old way of doing things, but I thought I'd post in case anyone else ever has a problem like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured same thing out, and I can manually configure the global setting for proper download. But when my auto-transfers start downloading am mpeg4, they don't download/decode properly because the ts download option needs to be set.
> 
> Is it possible to configure download type on program by program basis?
Click to expand...


----------



## reneg

sanjonny said:


> It's worse that that. None of the online function is working and guess what will start happening....s03 download errors. I think they broke something major with the website losing functionality. If you have an s3 or HD, I am having it and one other person cannot connect and update guide. Check your guides. My last successful update was 4/8. I didn't notice till yesterday. Pulled my drive and it's fine, same for my friends hd. They screwed something up.please check and contact tivo immediately so they fix it.
> 
> Downloading just stopped working tonight, at least I think it stopped tonight. All kinds of ongoing errors. We have to revolt or they will leave us behind!


Here is the state of what I see with my Tivo HD with online.tivo.com & kmttg:

Online.tivo.com - most items do not allow selecting Tivo HD. One thing that works with online.tivo.com, Manage-> OnePass Manager - Displays list of Season Passes on Tivo HD. The listing on online.tivo.com is not in sync with my Tivo HD. I'm unwilling to try reordering SP, or other drag and drop functions with Tivo HD as source or destination. I've been burned before by Tivo.com

For kmttg with Tivo HD:

NPL - Basic NPL listing works, extended listings (like movieYear) is broken. Enumerates list much larger (4141 items on mine) than NPL (116) tables, but little to no updated information displayed
Downloads - Can download from kmttg to computer
Under the KMTTG Remote tab:

Todo - enumerates and displays an old list (165 items starting on 4/6 on mine), the list doesn't update anymore
Season Passes - enumerates list and displays results
Won't record - enumerates list (3790 items on mine), no results in table
Season Premieres - update Channels works & Search works
Search - does not work
Guide - update Channels works & guide works
Streaming - N/A
Deleted - works
Thumbs - works
Remote - works
Info - works


----------



## NotInUse

ISSUE: Using the apps "help" menu.... kmttg will NOT update from v2.1a to v2.1q

Mac OS10.10.5 / 2010 MacPro 5,1 -- Been running kmttg for a couple years on this hardware.

Error: Trouble unzipping (path) kmttg_v2.1q.zip

I navigate to the file (which is in the correct location) and try to manually unzip it.... it won't unzip. Seems the file itself is bad.

Tried using the "update tools" option as well and the same problem happens.

Note, all other downloads on this system are fine.

Note, MANUALLY downloading the zip from Sourceforge, placing that zip on the kmttg application folder, THEN choosing update works. Seems the issue is with the internal app download more than anything.


----------



## reneg

NotInUse said:


> ISSUE: Using the apps "help" menu.... kmttg will NOT update from v2.1a to v2.1q
> 
> Mac OS10.10.5 / 2010 MacPro 5,1 -- Been running kmttg for a couple years on this hardware.
> 
> Error: Trouble unzipping (path) kmttg_v2.1q.zip
> 
> I navigate to the file (which is in the correct location) and try to manually unzip it.... it won't unzip. Seems the file itself is bad.
> 
> Tried using the "update tools" option as well and the same problem happens.
> 
> Note, all other downloads on this system are fine.
> 
> Note, MANUALLY downloading the zip from Sourceforge, placing that zip on the kmttg application folder, THEN choosing update works. Seems the issue is with the internal app download more than anything.


Known issue with update from help, see the release notes for v2.1j. You have to update manually due to SourceForge change.

Your manual download probably failed because it was using http:// instead of https://


----------



## ThAbtO

NotInUse said:


> ISSUE: Using the apps "help" menu.... kmttg will NOT update from v2.1a to v2.1q
> 
> Mac OS10.10.5 / 2010 MacPro 5,1 -- Been running kmttg for a couple years on this hardware.
> 
> Error: Trouble unzipping (path) kmttg_v2.1q.zip
> 
> I navigate to the file (which is in the correct location) and try to manually unzip it.... it won't unzip. Seems the file itself is bad.
> 
> Tried using the "update tools" option as well and the same problem happens.
> 
> Note, all other downloads on this system are fine.
> 
> Note, MANUALLY downloading the zip from Sourceforge, placing that zip on the kmttg application folder, THEN choosing update works. Seems the issue is with the internal app download more than anything.


This issue was addressed a few pages back in this thread. The Zip file was not valid because it had the error message instead of the appropriate files.

I believe it was fixed with the 2.1k update.


----------



## ThAbtO

reneg said:


> Here is the state of what I see with my Tivo HD with online.tivo.com & kmttg:
> 
> Online.tivo.com - most items do not allow selecting Tivo HD. One thing that works with online.tivo.com, Manage-> OnePass Manager - Displays list of Season Passes on Tivo HD. The listing on online.tivo.com is not in sync with my Tivo HD. I'm unwilling to try reordering SP, or other drag and drop functions with Tivo HD as source or destination. I've been burned before by Tivo.com
> 
> For kmttg with Tivo HD:
> 
> NPL - Basic NPL listing works, extended listings (like movieYear) is broken. Enumerates list much larger (4141 items on mine) than NPL (116) tables, but little to no updated information displayed
> Downloads - Can download from kmttg to computer
> Under the KMTTG Remote tab:
> 
> Todo - enumerates and displays an old list (165 items starting on 4/6 on mine), the list doesn't update anymore
> Season Passes - enumerates list and displays results
> Won't record - enumerates list (3790 items on mine), no results in table
> Season Premieres - update Channels works & Search works
> Search - does not work
> Guide - update Channels works & guide works
> Streaming - N/A
> Deleted - works
> Thumbs - works
> Remote - works
> Info - works


Add in: episode numbers in NPL are not updating any more since 4/18.


----------



## jbrad4

I'm new to kmttg and I love it. Well, until I updated Ubuntu to 16.4 today. Now kmttg won't run. I have another box running Fedora 23 Linux and I get the same error. When I run version 2.1q kmttg from the directory with kmttg and kmttg.jar I get the following error:

./kmttg
Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandler in thread "main"
Shutdown hook executing

Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandler in thread "Thread-0"

---------------
This looks like a Java classpath problem. I've tried several places to set the path to kmttg.jar in the classpath to no avail. I get the same problem on my Fedora 23 linux box. kmttg was working great on Ubuntu 15.1. I broke it when I upgraded today to Ubuntu 16.4. Any clues of what I can try? or where/what to look for?


----------



## moyekj

It's most likely java version problem. You need recent Oracle Java 8 installation. From command line you can get version executing:
java -version
(By default many linux installations come with Java OpenJDK that doesn't include JavaFX and therefore won't work, which is why you should install Oracle Java 8 which does include JavaFX).


----------



## jbrad4

I had java-8-oracle installed before I upgraded Ubuntu, the upgrade
installed openjdk. So all I had to do to get kmttg working again
was uninstall openjdk using:

" sudo apt-get purge openjdk-\* "

which gave a bunch of text including:

...
Removing openjdk-8-jre-headless:amd64 (8u77-b03-3ubuntu3) ...
update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/jre/bin/rmid to
provide /usr/bin/rmid (rmid) in auto mode
update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/jre/bin/java to
to provide /usr/bin/jexec (jexec) in auto mode
...

This told me that oracle java would be used instead and Voila! kmttg
works again!

Thanks a bunch Kevin! How can I contribute to your cause?
PM me here: jbradbury4 at gmail.com
(it won't let me use the at sign yet)

Thanks again
-= Jim =-


----------



## jbrad4

I know from the earlier post that you have to use JavaFX not OpenJDK.
After installing Oracle Java 8u92, kmttg still didn't work.

After a lot of research I found you have to run this command to see what version of Java the system is using:

java -version

Then in Fedora you have to run this command and select the correct version for the system to run:

sudo update-alternatives --config java

Hope this helps someone out there.
I now have kmttg running on both Ubuntu 16.4 and Fedora 23 Linux.

-= Jim =-


----------



## dcbarry

If you are using kmttg under OS X, and actively review and edit commercials out, would you mind sharing some insight into your tools and/or workflow and/or methodology for that. 

For those unaware, while the comskip detection command line functionality does work under OS X, for building a list of suspected commercials, the option to review and edit the edits (implemented by kmmtg as File->Configure... Program Options->Use comskip GUI to review detected commercials ), does not function under OS X.

SO, looking for other workflow workarounds!

Thanks,

d.


----------



## minimeh

I'm using kmttg v2.1q with java version "1.8.0_77" on Windows 10.

I'm trying a file naming mask of


Code:


[mainTitle][/][["Season" season][year]][/][mainTitle][".S" season]["E" episode].[originalAirDate]["-" episodeTitle]

For a non-series/episode program such as a news show like:


Code:


EpisodeNumber = 
ExpirationImage = expires-soon-recording
HD = Yes
ProgramId = EP010835612320
ProgramId_unique = EP010835612320_1461978000000
SeriesEpNumber = 
SeriesId = SH01083561
channel = MNBCHD
channelNum = 787
contentId = tivo:ct.342083971
date = Fri 04/29/2016
date_long = Fri 04/29/2016 06:00 PM
duration = 3716000
gmt = 1461978000000
offerId = tivo:of.ctd.148359703.787.cable.2016-04-30-01-00-00.3600
originalAirDate = 2016-04-29
recordingId = tivo:rc.110144149
size = 4068474880
sizeGB = 3.79 GB
title = The Rachel Maddow Show
titleOnly = The Rachel Maddow Show
tivoName = Four Banger
url = http://--.-.-.---:80/download/The+Rachel+Maddow+Show.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=806076
url_TiVoVideoDetails = https://--.-.-.---:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=806076

I'm expecting file names like


Code:


C:\Users\pdellera\kmttg\outTivo\The Rachel Maddow Show\2016\The Rachel Maddow Show.2016-04-29.TiVo

but what I'm seeing is (note the square bracket following the [year] token):


Code:


C:\Users\pdellera\kmttg\outTivo\The Rachel Maddow Show\2016]\The Rachel Maddow Show.2016-04-29.TiVo

I've tried different tokens such as [originalAirDate] and [startTime] in place of [year] but always get the closing square bracket. In looking at the wiki page, I can't see what the problem may be. In fact, the square brackets are mapped to an underscore and shouldn't even be allowed as I understand it.

Any ideas or suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

You can't have square brackets within other square brackets as you have before "Season". Try this:


Code:


[mainTitle][/]["Season" season][year][/][mainTitle][".S" season]["E" episode].[originalAirDate]["-" episodeTitle]


----------



## minimeh

moyekj said:


> You can't have square brackets within other square brackets as you have before "Season". Try this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [mainTitle][/]["Season" season][year][/][mainTitle][".S" season]["E" episode].[originalAirDate]["-" episodeTitle]


Thanks for that. Problem is, while that works for non-season-episode case, it isn't good for the season-episode case, such as 'Late Night with Seth Myers':


Code:


C:\Users\pdellera\kmttg\outTivo\Late Night With Seth Meyers\Season312016\Late Night With Seth Meyers.S31E01.2016-04-28.TiVo

What I was trying to accomplish was something like your wiki example where you accommodate both a series show and a movie:


Code:


[mainTitle] [" (" movieYear ")] [" (" SeriesEpNumber ") "][" - " episodeTitle]

I was trying to set it up so that if [season] exists that would be used, or [year] would be used if [season] doesn't exist. It seemed that the secret was enclosing the two clauses in square brackets.

However, now that I have cleaned my glasses and looked closer, I realize that the wiki example actually is using parentheses (I mistakenly thought they were square brackets) as plain text and not some secret if/then/else construct. Oops.

So the secret to the wiki example is that the [movieYear] and [SeriesEpNumber] are mutually exclusive for movies and tv shows. And since [year] is always present, I guess there's no way to accomplish cleanly what I was trying.

Thanks for taking a look at it. I was just trying to understand how it all works and now I think I've got it.


----------



## moyekj

v2.1r version released which incorporates latest tivolibre that has fix for rare TS decode issues. Consult release_notes for details.


----------



## toddk63

I have been using auto transfer (Loop in GUI) quite successfully for a while. My primary one is a ".*" . I have a case where one of my programs "Texas Parks and Wildlife" does not have unique ProgramID for each episode, so I set up another transfer to handle these with "Treat each as unique" and modified the naming convention to do "MainTitle - OriginalAirDate". It works fine if I "Run Once" but if I Loop in GUI with both transfers enabled, it never seems to execute the second one.

Any tips?

BTW , excellent program. Where can I donate?

Todd K.


----------



## moyekj

toddk63 said:


> I have been using auto transfer (Loop in GUI) quite successfully for a while. My primary one is a ".*" . I have a case where one of my programs "Texas Parks and Wildlife" does not have unique ProgramID for each episode, so I set up another transfer to handle these with "Treat each as unique" and modified the naming convention to do "MainTitle - OriginalAirDate". It works fine if I "Run Once" but if I Loop in GUI with both transfers enabled, it never seems to execute the second one.
> 
> Any tips?
> 
> BTW , excellent program. Where can I donate?
> 
> Todd K.


 Change the order such that "Texas Parks and Wildlife" entry comes before the ".*" entry. You can do that by highlighting the "Texas Parks and Wildlife" entry in the table and then using up arrow to move it up in priority. Once done press OK to save changes.


----------



## toddk63

moyekj said:


> Change the order such that "Texas Parks and Wildlife" entry comes before the ".*" entry.


Thanks, I will try that. Why should the order matter?. FWIW, there is a task in between the two that is disabled.

Todd K.


----------



## moyekj

toddk63 said:


> Thanks, I will try that. Why should the order matter?. FWIW, there is a task in between the two that is disabled.
> 
> Todd K.


Because ".*" matches everything, so if that comes first then subsequent entries will be ignored because they have already been matched against.


----------



## ehagberg

moyekj said:


> v2.1r version released which incorporates latest tivolibre that has fix for rare TS decode issues. Consult release_notes for details.


I've tested this version and still find that tivolibre doesn't do as good a job as tivodecode (the version that has TS support) regardless of setting the DSD compat flag or not for tivolibre. On an hour-long show I usually end up missing about a full minute of content due to a glitch somewhere in the output, when compared with the same show run through with tivodecode. Not only does that cause missing content, but then the auto skipmode timestamps are wrong and kmttg ends up jumping to the wrong place where in thinks the commercials are earlier than they are... I'm running under linux, but I wouldn't think that should make a difference for a java library/app.


----------



## moyekj

ehagberg said:


> I've tested this version and still find that tivolibre doesn't do as good a job as tivodecode (the version that has TS support) regardless of setting the DSD compat flag or not for tivolibre. On an hour-long show I usually end up missing about a full minute of content due to a glitch somewhere in the output, when compared with the same show run through with tivodecode. Not only does that cause missing content, but then the auto skipmode timestamps are wrong and kmttg ends up jumping to the wrong place where in thinks the commercials are earlier than they are... I'm running under linux, but I wouldn't think that should make a difference for a java library/app.


 Please post in Java port of TivoDecode thread and supply an example clip that has this problem so that the author can take a look at it. He's been very good at solving issues with tivolibre thus far. I have many sample clips that fail miserably with tivodecode-ng, so it's not the answer for general use for TS decrypt.


----------



## RedMan8

This is probably a pyTiVo question, but the watchers of this thread probably have some ideas...

I recently fired up an old series 2 TiVo that hasn't been used in a few years. Everything works fine except a "push" from pyTiVo.
I can see the push request get logged with the mind server, and I can see a list of them with "show pending pyTiVo push requests" in kmttg.... But they just stay out there forever and never transfer.

I have verified that pulls work fine. I have tried initiating the push from the pyTiVo web interface and also from the kmttg "files" tab with the exact same result.

I also have a series 4 TiVo on my network and have had kmttg running just fine for several years. It still gets pushes just fine.

One guess I have... Do I need to specify an encoding profile in the pyTiVo.conf file? I thought it would work without one.
If so - what do I specify? And how do I tell it only for the series 2 TiVo (since the series 4 is working fine)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lpwcomp

Pushes to anything earlier than a Series 4 (Premiere) have been broken for a month or so. Something TiVo did and no work around for it.


----------



## RedMan8

lpwcomp said:


> Pushes to anything earlier than a Series 4 (Premiere) have been broken for a month or so. Something TiVo did and no work around for it.


Oh wow, that explains it!

I guess I'll have to live with pulls until the mother ship gives out an update to fix it.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## ThAbtO

RedMan8 said:


> Oh wow, that explains it!
> 
> I guess I'll have to live with pulls until the mother ship gives out an update to fix it.
> 
> Thanks for the info!


There may not be any more updates for the older series. It also seems that other features are getting removed from them as well.


----------



## lpwcomp

ThAbtO said:


> There may not be any more updates for the older series. It also seems that other features are getting removed from them as well.


They broke it on the server side. They _*could*_ fix it on the server but probably won't.


----------



## sanjonny

lpwcomp said:


> They broke it on the server side. They _*could*_ fix it on the server but probably won't.


All the TiVo HD and below owners should contact them, especially if you are paying monthly. I have had several conversations with them about the server stuff and the more we complain, there does exist a possibility they will fix it. It's already written code, so why they eliminated it in the first place is just stupid.


----------



## ahwman

I set up my default fille locations in kmttg and everything seems to work great when doing manual transfers, however when I set up auto transfers, the files are being saved in the root kmttg folder which is causing problems since I have very limited disk space where kmttg is installed. Is there any way to change the default file locations for auto transfers?

Thanks so much,
Chuck


----------



## moyekj

ahwman said:


> I set up my default fille locations in kmttg and everything seems to work great when doing manual transfers, however when I set up auto transfers, the files are being saved in the root kmttg folder which is causing problems since I have very limited disk space where kmttg is installed. Is there any way to change the default file locations for auto transfers?
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Chuck


 Sounds like write permissions problem. As stated in the Wiki you MUST change service to run using your account, not the default Windows service account.


----------



## ahwman

moyekj said:


> Sounds like write permissions problem. As stated in the Wiki you MUST change service to run using your account, not the default Windows service account.


I'm already using my local account for the service, so it shouldn't be a permission issue. Is there a setting or a way to change the default save location for auto transfers?

Chuck


----------



## moyekj

ahwman said:


> I'm already using my local account for the service, so it shouldn't be a permission issue. Is there a setting or a way to change the default save location for auto transfers?
> 
> Chuck


 If you have proper permissions then it will honor the same paths you have configured in GUI mode. kmttg will use the install dir as a last resort when write permission is denied for the configured paths. So the issue IS because of write permissions. Windows service mode has restrictions regarding network and external volumes. If you are writing to network shares use UNC path instead of a volume prefix (\\server\path) as Windows services don't necessarily have access to external volumes.


----------



## ahwman

moyekj said:


> If you have proper permissions then it will honor the same paths you have configured in GUI mode. kmttg will use the install dir as a last resort when write permission is denied for the configured paths. So the issue IS because of write permissions. Windows service mode has restrictions regarding network and external volumes. If you are writing to network shares use UNC path instead of a volume prefix (\\server\path) as Windows services don't necessarily have access to external volumes.


That probably explains it as I'm using a network share to write to. Any way to get this working with a network share?

Thanks so much,
Chuck


----------



## moyekj

ahwman said:


> That probably explains it as I'm using a network share to write to. Any way to get this working with a network share?
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Chuck


 As I mentioned, use the \\server\path syntax for the network share in kmttg config and then it should work both for GUI and service mode.


----------



## ahwman

moyekj said:


> As I mentioned, use the \\server\path syntax for the network share in kmttg config and then it should work both for GUI and service mode.


That did the trick!

Thanks so much,
Chuck


----------



## hshsrva

i use this to record from my slingbox. is it possible to add an option that starts another recording once it reaches the set capture # minutes


----------



## moyekj

hshsrva said:


> i use this to record from my slingbox. is it possible to add an option that starts another recording once it reaches the set capture # minutes


 You are probably much better off calling Perl script directly as part of OS scheduler to schedule recordings for specific times & durations. The Slingbox capture GUI in kmttg wasn't intended to be used as a scheduler of Slingbox recordings.


----------



## jonw747

I've been working on encoding my TiVo programs to reduce their size on my PC's hard disk. I cannot find a single encoding setting that seems to work well to balance, size, speed, resolution, sports/motion, animation, etc, but I've come up with 3 different settings. The 720p and 1080i encodes achieve around 4.3Mbps on the video I've tested with, and then the AC3 audio track brings the whole file up close to 5Mbps.

Keeping the resolution and interlacing the same seem made sense to me, but I suppose if there was a way to cleanly convert movie based material to 1080p24, and video based material to 1080p30 that might be the way to go.

Other than the 480p encode which is accelerated by QuickSync, the encodes are pretty slow. The CRF values seem high to me, but the quality is pretty good, and I wouldn't want to spend more than 5MBps.

Any comments/recommendations?

*Cartoons 480p (uses Intel Quicksync):*

HANDBRAKE -i INPUT -t 1 -c 1 -f mp4 --cfr -e qsv_h264 -O -b 1200 --encoder-preset balanced --encoder-profile main --h264-level 4.0 -a 1 -E av_aac -mixdown stereo -B 128 -w 720 -l 480 -x -v -o OUTPUT

*720p60 video (retains as 720p60 with original AC3 audio):*

HANDBRAKE -i INPUT --cfr --large-file -e x264 -f mp4 -O -q 26.0 -a 1 -E ac3 --crop 0:0:0:0 -x threads=CPU_CORES:keyint=48:min-keyint=4 -v -o OUTPUT

*1080i30 video (retains as 1080i30 with original AC3 audio):*

HANDBRAKE -i INPUT --cfr --large-file -e x264 -f mp4 -O -q 30.0 -a 1 -E ac3 --crop 0:0:0:0 -x threads=CPU_CORES:keyint=48:min-keyint=4:tff -v -o OUTPUT


----------



## ahwman

I'm using VideoRedo in conjunction with kmttg for commercial removal and it seems to work very well with one exception. For some reason, towards the end of the recordings, it doesn't seem to clip out the last series of commercials before the end.

Anyone else noticed this and found a solution?

Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## jonw747

ahwman said:


> I'm using VideoRedo in conjunction with kmttg for commercial removal and it seems to work very well with one exception. For some reason, towards the end of the recordings, it doesn't seem to clip out the last series of commercials before the end.
> 
> Anyone else noticed this and found a solution?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chuck


You might try ComSkip. I own VideoRedo and started with Ad-Detectective, but have since switched to ComSkip after reading how it supports more means of commercial detection and can be tweaked.

I'm trying my luck with automatic removal, and would rather it lean towards leaving a commercial in, than take part of the program or a promo for the program out. In one case ComSkip removed the "what happened last season" from a series, but then didn't remove the "what happened last week" segment from the next show. Not sure why.


----------



## ahwman

jonw747 said:


> You might try ComSkip. I own VideoRedo and started with Ad-Detectective, but have since switched to ComSkip after reading how it supports more means of commercial detection and can be tweaked.
> 
> I'm trying my luck with automatic removal, and would rather it lean towards leaving a commercial in, than take part of the program or a promo for the program out. In one case ComSkip removed the "what happened last season" from a series, but then didn't remove the "what happened last week" segment from the next show. Not sure why.


Yeah, I tried comskip and it seemed to fair worse. That said, I guess I'll just go back to doing it manually from within VideoRedo.

Chuck


----------



## jonw747

jonw747 said:


> I've been working on encoding my TiVo programs to reduce their size on my PC's hard disk. I cannot find a single encoding setting that seems to work well to balance, size, speed, resolution, sports/motion, animation, etc, but I've come up with 3 different settings. The 720p and 1080i encodes achieve around 4.3Mbps on the video I've tested with, and then the AC3 audio track brings the whole file up close to 5Mbps.
> 
> Keeping the resolution and interlacing the same seem made sense to me, but I suppose if there was a way to cleanly convert movie based material to 1080p24, and video based material to 1080p30 that might be the way to go.
> 
> Other than the 480p encode which is accelerated by QuickSync, the encodes are pretty slow. The CRF values seem high to me, but the quality is pretty good, and I wouldn't want to spend more than 5MBps.
> 
> Any comments/recommendations?
> 
> *Cartoons 480p (uses Intel Quicksync):*
> 
> HANDBRAKE -i INPUT -t 1 -c 1 -f mp4 --cfr -e qsv_h264 -O -b 1200 --encoder-preset balanced --encoder-profile main --h264-level 4.0 -a 1 -E av_aac -mixdown stereo -B 128 -w 720 -l 480 -x -v -o OUTPUT
> 
> *720p60 video (retains as 720p60 with original AC3 audio):*
> 
> HANDBRAKE -i INPUT --cfr --large-file -e x264 -f mp4 -O -q 26.0 -a 1 -E ac3 --crop 0:0:0:0 -x threads=CPU_CORES:keyint=48:min-keyint=4 -v -o OUTPUT
> 
> *1080i30 video (retains as 1080i30 with original AC3 audio):*
> 
> HANDBRAKE -i INPUT --cfr --large-file -e x264 -f mp4 -O -q 30.0 -a 1 -E ac3 --crop 0:0:0:0 -x threads=CPU_CORES:keyint=48:min-keyint=4:tff -v -o OUTPUT


I had been testing with fast motion sports. With normal video, it looks like my settings result in a very low bit rate. So, I may need another set of profiles. Joy.


----------



## ahwman

I love using AutoSkip in kmttg as it works very well. That said, is there any way to run it as background service like it does for auto transfers? The problem is that I have to keep kmttg open in order for the AutoSkip feature to continue working. If I reboot my machine, I always have to remember to launch kmttg and then reselect my TiVo's under the AutoSkip menu...

Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## moyekj

ahwman said:


> I love using AutoSkip in kmttg as it works very well. That said, is there any way to run it as background service like it does for auto transfers? The problem is that I have to keep kmttg open in order for the AutoSkip feature to continue working. If I reboot my machine, I always have to remember to launch kmttg and then reselect my TiVo's under the AutoSkip menu...
> 
> Thanks,
> Chuck


 No service mode AutoSkip coming, but next release AutoSkip service will automatically start for enabled TiVos between kmttg sessions if you leave them running when closing kmttg GUI.


----------



## ahwman

moyekj said:


> No service mode AutoSkip coming, but next release AutoSkip service will automatically start for enabled TiVos between kmttg sessions if you leave them running when closing kmttg GUI.


That's great news. So just to be clear, kmttg will always need to be running in order for AutoSkip to function, even with the upcoming version, correct?

Thanks so much! I'm new to kmttg and wonder how I ever lived without it...
Chuck


----------



## moyekj

ahwman said:


> That's great news. So just to be clear, kmttg will always need to be running in order for AutoSkip to function, even with the upcoming version, correct?


 Correct. The only change is if you close the GUI with AutoSkip service running it will resume automatically next time you start the GUI.


----------



## ualdriver

Relatively new kmttg v2.1r user and having problems with the software that I hope I can get help with. I'm using Windows 10.

I'm using KMTTG v2.1r to download shows from my TiVo Bolt, decrypt, QS Fix, then encode to mp4 so various family members can watch shows on their laptops and phones. Unfortunately I'm getting very mixed results as sometimes this process works (maybe 65% of the time, and sometimes it doesn't).

The problem I seem to be encountering most frequently is that when I get to the ffix/encode part of the javadownload/tivolibre/fffix/encode steps of the process, I get a chime that repeats over and over that I can't get to stop until I close the program and reopen it. There are also red error lines which are difficult to copy as kmttg keeps repeatedly generating error lines which prevents me from copying. And the video file is not converted.

Anyway, that's what is happening. Any advice is appreciated. Sorry for the long post below but I was trying to copy as many error lines as I could. Thanks!


java.lang.NumberFormatException: null


at java.lang.Integer.parseInt(Unknown Source)


at java.lang.Integer.parseInt(Unknown Source)


at com.tivo.kmttg.util.ffmpeg.computeOutputDimensions(ffmpeg.java:130)


at com.tivo.kmttg.util.ffmpeg.getOutputDimensions(ffmpeg.java:168)


at com.tivo.kmttg.task.encode.start(encode.java:122)


at com.tivo.kmttg.task.encode.launchJob(encode.java:99)


at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobData.launch(jobData.java:320)


at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobMonitor.monitor(jobMonitor.java:263)


at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui$4$1.run(gui.java:304)


at com.sun.javafx.application.PlatformImpl.lambda$null$173(Unknown Source)


at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)


at com.sun.javafx.application.PlatformImpl.lambda$runLater$174(Unknown Source)


at com.sun.glass.ui.InvokeLaterDispatcher$Future.run(Unknown Source)


at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication._runLoop(Native Method)


at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication.lambda$null$148(Unknown Source)


at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)




java.lang.NumberFormatException: null


at java.lang.Integer.parseInt(Unknown Source)


at java.lang.Integer.parseInt(Unknown Source)


at com.tivo.kmttg.util.ffmpeg.computeOutputDimensions(ffmpeg.java:130)


at com.tivo.kmttg.util.ffmpeg.getOutputDimensions(ffmpeg.java:168)


at com.tivo.kmttg.task.encode.start(encode.java:122)


at com.tivo.kmttg.task.encode.launchJob(encode.java:99)


at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobData.launch(jobData.java:320)


at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobMonitor.monitor(jobMonitor.java:263)


at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui$4$1.run(gui.java:304)


at com.sun.javafx.application.PlatformImpl.lambda$null$173(Unknown Source)


at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)


at com.sun.javafx.application.PlatformImpl.lambda$runLater$174(Unknown Source)


at com.sun.glass.ui.InvokeLaterDispatcher$Future.run(Unknown Source)


at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication._runLoop(Native Method)


at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication.lambda$null$148(Unknown Source)


at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)




java.lang.NumberFormatException: null


at java.lang.Integer.parseInt(Unknown Source)


at java.lang.Integer.parseInt(Unknown Source)


at com.tivo.kmttg.util.ffmpeg.computeOutputDimensions(ffmpeg.java:130)


at com.tivo.kmttg.util.ffmpeg.getOutputDimensions(ffmpeg.java:168)


at com.tivo.kmttg.task.encode.start(encode.java:122)


at com.tivo.kmttg.task.encode.launchJob(encode.java:99)


at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobData.launch(jobData.java:320)


at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobMonitor.monitor(jobMonitor.java:263)


at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui$4$1.run(gui.java:304)


at com.sun.javafx.application.PlatformImpl.lambda$null$173(Unknown Source)


at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)


at com.sun.javafx.application.PlatformImpl.lambda$runLater$174(Unknown Source)


at com.sun.glass.ui.InvokeLaterDispatcher$Future.run(Unknown Source)


at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication._runLoop(Native Method)


at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication.lambda$null$148(Unknown Source)


at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## moyekj

ualdriver said:


> Relatively new kmttg v2.1r user and having problems with the software that I hope I can get help with. I'm using Windows 10.
> 
> I'm using KMTTG v2.1r to download shows from my TiVo Bolt, decrypt, QS Fix, then encode to mp4 so various family members can watch shows on their laptops and phones. Unfortunately I'm getting very mixed results as sometimes this process works (maybe 65% of the time, and sometimes it doesn't).
> 
> The problem I seem to be encountering most frequently is that when I get to the ffix/encode part of the javadownload/tivolibre/fffix/encode steps of the process, I get a chime that repeats over and over that I can't get to stop until I close the program and reopen it. There are also red error lines which are difficult to copy as kmttg keeps repeatedly generating error lines which prevents me from copying. And the video file is not converted.
> 
> Anyway, that's what is happening. Any advice is appreciated. Sorry for the long post below but I was trying to copy as many error lines as I could. Thanks!


The problem is ffmpeg is failing to return the dimensions of the input video to be encoded. I adjusted the code a little to try and use mediainfo 1st if available and to fail more gracefully if there is a problem.
Try using the kmttg.jar in the following zip file to see if it helps:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEeEJpZW9wemtfaDQ/view?usp=sharing


----------



## ualdriver

moyekj said:


> The problem is ffmpeg is failing to return the dimensions of the input video to be encoded. I adjusted the code a little to try and use mediainfo 1st if available and to fail more gracefully if there is a problem.
> Try using the kmttg.jar in the following zip file to see if it helps:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEeEJpZW9wemtfaDQ/view?usp=sharing


Downloaded and executed the .zip. Thanks for that. I got a couple of red error lines while extracting:

Encoding profiles dir not valid: C:\Users\ualdriver\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_kmttg_v2.1s_beta2.zip\encode

Configuration saved to file: C:\Users\ualdriver\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_kmttg_v2.1s_beta2.zip\config.ini

Refreshing encoding profiles

Encoding profiles dir not valid: C:\Users\ualdriver\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_kmttg_v2.1s_beta2.zip\encode


----------



## ualdriver

moyekj said:


> The problem is ffmpeg is failing to return the dimensions of the input video to be encoded. I adjusted the code a little to try and use mediainfo 1st if available and to fail more gracefully if there is a problem.
> Try using the kmttg.jar in the following zip file to see if it helps:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEeEJpZW9wemtfaDQ/view?usp=sharing


moyekj-

With that new file you sent me, the program is not crashing hard anymore when it encounters an error. So that appears to be fixed.

However, now I have another issue. The shows (Judge Judy episodes in HD downloaded from a household TiVo Bolt) are not being ripped into mp4 format as they have in the past. My Mom's tablet does well with mp4 files and they're a small file size so I'd like to use that type of file. In the past, the program would download, convert, and rip to mp4, with each step of the way going into a different folder on my hard drive.

Now, unfortunately, that final step to mp4 is not being done. My output folder for the final mp4 files is empty, and after doing a search on my hard drive, it looks like the program is downloading the TiVo files then converting the files to a "TS File" but that's it.

Thanks for your help.

Judge Judy - $2,000 for Lifelike Baby?!; Unwed Parents Payback!

Recorded Thu 05/12/2016 04:30 PM on 189=WBBMDT, Duration=30 mins, EpisodeNumber=20183, originalAirDate=2016-05-12

The sale of a valuable doll is in dispute; a woman admits she pawned her ex's TV and video game console to pay the rent.

Judge Judy - Escape With the Children?!; Jail Time Between Best Friends

Recorded Thu 05/12/2016 04:00 PM on 189=WBBMDT, Duration=30 mins, EpisodeNumber=20184, originalAirDate=2016-05-12

A man says his children's mother emptied his bank account and stole the tools he used to make vehicles for wounded warriors; a man accuses his former friend of stealing his money and belongings while he was in jail.

Judge Judy - Dog Park Playdate Gone Wrong!; No Pity for Playing House!

Recorded Fri 05/13/2016 04:30 PM on 189=WBBMDT, Duration=30 mins, EpisodeNumber=20185, originalAirDate=2016-05-13

A Great Dane's owner sues for slander after it is accused of attacking several dogs at a play date; unwed parents fight over a car accident and whether the father had permission to take the children for a ride.

Judge Judy - Addiction, Conviction ... Recovery?

Recorded Fri 05/13/2016 04:00 PM on 189=WBBMDT, Duration=30 mins, EpisodeNumber=20186, originalAirDate=2016-05-13

A man sues for emotional distress after being evicted from his sober living house for refusing to take a drug test.

Judge Judy - Bailiff Caught in the Middle!; Boyfriend Beatdown?!

Recorded Mon 05/16/2016 04:30 PM on 189=WBBMDT, Duration=30 mins, EpisodeNumber=20187, originalAirDate=2016-05-16

Angry exes refuse to respect courtroom rules; a woman is arrested for hitting her boyfriend in the face.

Judge Judy - You're Not the Victim Here!; Random Drug Test Crash?!

Recorded Mon 05/16/2016 04:00 PM on 189=WBBMDT, Duration=30 mins, EpisodeNumber=20188, originalAirDate=2016-05-16

After a teen rams her mom's uninsured car into a neighbor's vehicle, her mother sues the neighbor; a teen regrets letting a co-worker borrow his car when it is returned damaged.

Judge Judy - Blame It On Your Bro!; Bulldog vs. Little Girl!

Recorded Tue 05/17/2016 04:30 PM on 189=WBBMDT, Duration=30 mins, EpisodeNumber=20189, originalAirDate=2016-05-17

Brothers cannot agree on who was driving a car the night of an accident; a dog's owner says a child provoked his dog before it bit her in the leg.

Judge Judy - Mean Girl Cat Fight?!; Scorned Renter Takes Revenge?

Recorded Tue 05/17/2016 04:00 PM on 189=WBBMDT, Duration=30 mins, EpisodeNumber=20190, originalAirDate=2016-05-17

Children get into a fight at school, leaving angry mothers in their wake; a woman is accused of vandalizing a car.

SKIPPING DOWNLOAD, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: D:\TiVo Transfer Files\Judge Judy - 2,000 for Lifelike Baby Unwed Parents Payback (05_12_2016).TiVo

SKIPPING DOWNLOAD, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: D:\TiVo Transfer Files\Judge Judy - Escape With the Children Jail Time Between Best Friends (05_12_2016).TiVo

SKIPPING DOWNLOAD, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: D:\TiVo Transfer Files\Judge Judy - Dog Park Playdate Gone Wrong No Pity for Playing House (05_13_2016).TiVo

>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Master Bedroom' D:\TiVo Transfer Files\Judge Judy - Addiction, Conviction ... Recovery (05_13_2016).TiVo ...

http://192.168.1.101:80/download/Ju...wPlaying&id=23760&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

>> DECRYPTING USING TIVOLIBRE D:\TiVo Transfer Files\Judge Judy - 2,000 for Lifelike Baby Unwed Parents Payback (05_12_2016).TiVo ...

tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false

D:\TiVo Transfer Files\Judge Judy - Addiction, Conviction ... Recovery (05_13_2016).TiVo: size=3445.91 MB elapsed=0:02:30 (192.71 Mbps)

---DONE--- job=javadownload output=D:\TiVo Transfer Files\Judge Judy - Addiction, Conviction ... Recovery (05_13_2016).TiVo

>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Master Bedroom' D:\TiVo Transfer Files\Judge Judy - Bailiff Caught in the Middle Boyfriend Beatdown (05_16_2016).TiVo ...

http://192.168.1.101:80/download/Ju...wPlaying&id=24490&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

tivolibre job completed: 0:02:43

---DONE--- job=tivolibre output=D:\TiVo files, TiVo wrapper removed\Judge Judy - 2,000 for Lifelike Baby Unwed Parents Payback (05_12_2016).ts

>> DECRYPTING USING TIVOLIBRE D:\TiVo Transfer Files\Judge Judy - Escape With the Children Jail Time Between Best Friends (05_12_2016).TiVo ...

tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false

D:\TiVo Transfer Files\Judge Judy - Bailiff Caught in the Middle Boyfriend Beatdown (05_16_2016).TiVo: size=3432.54 MB elapsed=0:02:33 (188.20 Mbps)

---DONE--- job=javadownload output=D:\TiVo Transfer Files\Judge Judy - Bailiff Caught in the Middle Boyfriend Beatdown (05_16_2016).TiVo

>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Master Bedroom' D:\TiVo Transfer Files\Judge Judy - Youre Not the Victim Here Random Drug Test Crash (05_16_2016).TiVo ...

http://192.168.1.101:80/download/Ju...wPlaying&id=24489&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

tivolibre job completed: 0:02:39

---DONE--- job=tivolibre output=D:\TiVo files, TiVo wrapper removed\Judge Judy - Escape With the Children Jail Time Between Best Friends (05_12_2016).ts

>> DECRYPTING USING TIVOLIBRE D:\TiVo Transfer Files\Judge Judy - Dog Park Playdate Gone Wrong No Pity for Playing House (05_13_2016).TiVo ...

tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false

D:\TiVo Transfer Files\Judge Judy - Youre Not the Victim Here Random Drug Test Crash (05_16_2016).TiVo: size=3448.92 MB elapsed=0:02:12 (219.18 Mbps)

---DONE--- job=javadownload output=D:\TiVo Transfer Files\Judge Judy - Youre Not the Victim Here Random Drug Test Crash (05_16_2016).TiVo

>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Master Bedroom' D:\TiVo Transfer Files\Judge Judy - Blame It On Your Bro Bulldog vs. Little Girl (05_17_2016).TiVo ...

http://192.168.1.101:80/download/Ju...wPlaying&id=24694&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

tivolibre job completed: 0:02:33

---DONE--- job=tivolibre output=D:\TiVo files, TiVo wrapper removed\Judge Judy - Dog Park Playdate Gone Wrong No Pity for Playing House (05_13_2016).ts

>> DECRYPTING USING TIVOLIBRE D:\TiVo Transfer Files\Judge Judy - Addiction, Conviction ... Recovery (05_13_2016).TiVo ...

tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false

D:\TiVo Transfer Files\Judge Judy - Blame It On Your Bro Bulldog vs. Little Girl (05_17_2016).TiVo: size=3438.32 MB elapsed=0:02:08 (225.33 Mbps)

---DONE--- job=javadownload output=D:\TiVo Transfer Files\Judge Judy - Blame It On Your Bro Bulldog vs. Little Girl (05_17_2016).TiVo

>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Master Bedroom' D:\TiVo Transfer Files\Judge Judy - Mean Girl Cat Fight Scorned Renter Takes Revenge (05_17_2016).TiVo ...

http://192.168.1.101:80/download/Ju...wPlaying&id=24693&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

tivolibre job completed: 0:03:00

---DONE--- job=tivolibre output=D:\TiVo files, TiVo wrapper removed\Judge Judy - Addiction, Conviction ... Recovery (05_13_2016).ts

>> DECRYPTING USING TIVOLIBRE D:\TiVo Transfer Files\Judge Judy - Bailiff Caught in the Middle Boyfriend Beatdown (05_16_2016).TiVo ...

tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false

D:\TiVo Transfer Files\Judge Judy - Mean Girl Cat Fight Scorned Renter Takes Revenge (05_17_2016).TiVo: size=3445.86 MB elapsed=0:02:13 (217.34 Mbps)

---DONE--- job=javadownload output=D:\TiVo Transfer Files\Judge Judy - Mean Girl Cat Fight Scorned Renter Takes Revenge (05_17_2016).TiVo

tivolibre job completed: 0:02:08

---DONE--- job=tivolibre output=D:\TiVo files, TiVo wrapper removed\Judge Judy - Bailiff Caught in the Middle Boyfriend Beatdown (05_16_2016).ts

>> DECRYPTING USING TIVOLIBRE D:\TiVo Transfer Files\Judge Judy - Youre Not the Victim Here Random Drug Test Crash (05_16_2016).TiVo ...

tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false

tivolibre job completed: 0:01:12

---DONE--- job=tivolibre output=D:\TiVo files, TiVo wrapper removed\Judge Judy - Youre Not the Victim Here Random Drug Test Crash (05_16_2016).ts

>> DECRYPTING USING TIVOLIBRE D:\TiVo Transfer Files\Judge Judy - Blame It On Your Bro Bulldog vs. Little Girl (05_17_2016).TiVo ...

tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false

tivolibre job completed: 0:01:38

---DONE--- job=tivolibre output=D:\TiVo files, TiVo wrapper removed\Judge Judy - Blame It On Your Bro Bulldog vs. Little Girl (05_17_2016).ts

>> DECRYPTING USING TIVOLIBRE D:\TiVo Transfer Files\Judge Judy - Mean Girl Cat Fight Scorned Renter Takes Revenge (05_17_2016).TiVo ...

tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false

tivolibre job completed: 0:01:24

---DONE--- job=tivolibre output=D:\TiVo files, TiVo wrapper removed\Judge Judy - Mean Girl Cat Fight Scorned Renter Takes Revenge (05_17_2016).ts


----------



## moyekj

ualdriver said:


> Downloaded and executed the .zip. Thanks for that. I got a couple of red error lines while extracting:
> 
> Encoding profiles dir not valid: C:\Users\ualdriver\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_kmttg_v2.1s_beta2.zip\encode
> 
> Configuration saved to file: C:\Users\ualdriver\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_kmttg_v2.1s_beta2.zip\config.ini
> 
> Refreshing encoding profiles
> 
> Encoding profiles dir not valid: C:\Users\ualdriver\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_kmttg_v2.1s_beta2.zip\encode


 You can't run kmttg from inside the zip file which appears like that's what you're doing. You should extract the zip file, then copy kmttg.jar over to where you installed kmttg previously to override it's kmttg.jar.


----------



## moyekj

ualdriver said:


> moyekj-
> However, now I have another issue. The shows (Judge Judy episodes in HD downloaded from a household TiVo Bolt) are not being ripped into mp4 format as they have in the past.


 You probably don't have "encode" task checked before you press START.


----------



## ualdriver

moyekj said:


> You probably don't have "encode" task checked before you press START.


Yes, I feel like an idiot on that one. Almost all my options unchecked themselves when I put the new file in from the .zip folder.

Now here's the only other REAL problem I have been having consistently with the program, and again I thank you for your time:

KMTTG will act like it's going through the motions of downloading, converting, and then ripping a TV show to a mp4 file, including taking the appropriate amount of time for all of this. However, when I view the actual completed/ripped mp4 file, the file is really small and has sound, but only with either a black screen or a frozen frame the entire time. The file size also is very small- in this case around 36,000KB instead of the 430,000KB one would normally expect.

A LOT of TV shows that I try to convert in a given session will end up like this. For example, there were 10 "Judge Judy" episodes I just tried to download/convert/rip and only 4 out of the 10 converted properly. The other 6 ended up with the problem above. This happens with a lot of my TV shows unfortunately, but I copied the data below for ONE show of the many that converted incorrectly.

Thanks again.

>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Master Bedroom ...

267 SHOWS, 660 GB USED

NPL job completed: 0:00:14

---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Master Bedroom

Judge Judy - $2,000 for Lifelike Baby?!; Unwed Parents Payback!

Recorded Thu 05/12/2016 04:30 PM on 189=WBBMDT, Duration=30 mins, EpisodeNumber=20183, originalAirDate=2016-05-12

The sale of a valuable doll is in dispute; a woman admits she pawned her ex's TV and video game console to pay the rent.

SKIPPING DOWNLOAD, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: D:\TiVo Transfer Files\Judge Judy - 2,000 for Lifelike Baby Unwed Parents Payback (05_12_2016).TiVo

>> DECRYPTING USING TIVOLIBRE D:\TiVo Transfer Files\Judge Judy - 2,000 for Lifelike Baby Unwed Parents Payback (05_12_2016).TiVo ...

tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false

tivolibre job completed: 0:01:33

---DONE--- job=tivolibre output=D:\TiVo files, TiVo wrapper removed\Judge Judy - 2,000 for Lifelike Baby Unwed Parents Payback (05_12_2016).ts

>> Running fffix on D:\TiVo files, TiVo wrapper removed\Judge Judy - 2,000 for Lifelike Baby Unwed Parents Payback (05_12_2016).ts ...

C:\Users\ualdriver\Desktop\KMTG\kmttg_v2.1j\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -fflags +genpts+igndts -i "D:\TiVo files, TiVo wrapper removed\Judge Judy - 2,000 for Lifelike Baby Unwed Parents Payback (05_12_2016).ts" -acodec copy -vcodec copy -avoid_negative_ts make_zero -f mpegts -y "D:\TiVo files, TiVo wrapper removed\Judge Judy - 2,000 for Lifelike Baby Unwed Parents Payback (05_12_2016).mpg.qsfix"

fffix job completed: 0:00:21

---DONE--- job=fffix

(Renamed D:\TiVo files, TiVo wrapper removed\Judge Judy - 2,000 for Lifelike Baby Unwed Parents Payback (05_12_2016).mpg.qsfix to D:\TiVo files, TiVo wrapper removed\Judge Judy - 2,000 for Lifelike Baby Unwed Parents Payback (05_12_2016).ts)

Computed resolution to use for output file = 640x360

>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'ff_mobile_480p' TO FILE D:\TiVo files ready for transfer to cell phone\Judge Judy - 2,000 for Lifelike Baby Unwed Parents Payback (05_12_2016).mp4 ...

C:\Users\ualdriver\Desktop\KMTG\kmttg_v2.1j\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -y -i "D:\TiVo files, TiVo wrapper removed\Judge Judy - 2,000 for Lifelike Baby Unwed Parents Payback (05_12_2016).ts" -threads 8 -vcodec libx264 -level 31 -subq 6 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -g 300 -s 640x360 -r 29.97 -b 1800k -maxrate 2500k -acodec aac -strict -2 -ac 2 -ab 160k -ar 48000 -f mp4 "D:\TiVo files ready for transfer to cell phone\Judge Judy - 2,000 for Lifelike Baby Unwed Parents Payback (05_12_2016).mp4"

encoding job completed: 0:02:16

---DONE--- job=encode output=D:\TiVo files ready for transfer to cell phone\Judge Judy - 2,000 for Lifelike Baby Unwed Parents Payback (05_12_2016).mp4


----------



## moyekj

Try playing the following file using VideoLAN VLC on your computer to see if it looks OK:
D:\TiVo files, TiVo wrapper removed\Judge Judy - 2,000 for Lifelike Baby Unwed Parents Payback (05_12_2016).ts


----------



## ualdriver

moyekj said:


> Try playing the following file using VideoLAN VLC on your computer to see if it looks OK:
> D:\TiVo files, TiVo wrapper removed\Judge Judy - 2,000 for Lifelike Baby Unwed Parents Payback (05_12_2016).ts


Using VideoLAN VLC and the specific file you mention (the.ts file), the only thing I get on VLC player is sound, no picture (just the traffic cone shows).

Thanks


----------



## moyekj

ualdriver said:


> Using VideoLAN VLC and the specific file you mention (the.ts file), the only thing I get on VLC player is sound, no picture (just the traffic cone shows).
> 
> Thanks


 Which means the "QS Fix" task is failing for you. Remove the .ts and .mp4 files for that title and then repeat processing with "QS Fix" disabled to see how that goes.


----------



## ualdriver

moyekj said:


> Which means the "QS Fix" task is failing for you. Remove the .ts and .mp4 files for that title and then repeat processing with "QS Fix" disabled to see how that goes.


Yes, that appears to be what has caused the problem. I did a few transfer/rips this evening, and it appears to be working MUCH better. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## ehagberg

moyekj said:


> Please post in Java port of TivoDecode thread and supply an example clip that has this problem so that the author can take a look at it. He's been very good at solving issues with tivolibre thus far. I have many sample clips that fail miserably with tivodecode-ng, so it's not the answer for general use for TS decrypt.


I've not had the time to identify a particular video and report the issue for tivolibre yet (seems like any show on the CW will trigger it)... but I've also noticed that if I set kmttg to download in PS rather than TS, then the captions in the resulting file are often garbled pretty badly, while if I use TS for the same show, the closed captions aren't garbled. So another reason to like TS transfers, it seems. In my case I've downloading from a Roamio Plus.


----------



## lpwcomp

ehagberg said:


> I've not had the time to identify a particular video and report the issue for tivolibre yet (seems like any show on the CW will trigger it)... but I've also noticed that if I set kmttg to download in PS rather than TS, then the captions in the resulting file are often garbled pretty badly, while if I use TS for the same show, the closed captions aren't garbled. So another reason to like TS transfers, it seems. In my case I've downloading from a Roamio Plus.


TS vs. PS downloads is a trade-off. Garbled captions with PS as opposed to possible "glitches" in the recording. I went with TS fro two reasons.

1. I want good captions.

2. A lot of my downloads are of H.264 recordings so I have no choice.

In any case, if you are on windows, you might want to try VideoReDo.


----------



## ualdriver

moyekj said:


> Which means the "QS Fix" task is failing for you. Remove the .ts and .mp4 files for that title and then repeat processing with "QS Fix" disabled to see how that goes.


Moyekj-

I just got 3 more bad rips in a row with the QS fix disabled. When I open the .ts file with the VLC video player, I'm getting sound again with no picture. Here's the data copied below. Are there other settings I could be looking at? After the rip, I'm getting a file that is 35,000KB instead of a file that normally would be about 10 times+ larger.

Thanks.

>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Master Bedroom ...

273 SHOWS, 663 GB USED

NPL job completed: 0:00:13

---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Master Bedroom

blackish - Good-ish Times

Recorded Wed 05/18/2016 08:31 PM on 187=WLSDT, Duration=29 mins, EpisodeNumber=224, originalAirDate=2016-05-18

Exhausted from a stressful day at work, Dre falls asleep watching a "Good Times" marathon and dreams of himself and his family as being characters in the series.

blackish - Twindependence

Recorded Wed 02/17/2016 08:31 PM on 187=WLSDT, Duration=29 mins, EpisodeNumber=215, originalAirDate=2016-02-17

Tired of being twins, Jack and Diane explore their lives as individuals; after buying Zoey a car, Dre wonders if it was a good idea.

SKIPPING DOWNLOAD, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: D:\TiVo Transfer Files\blackish - Twindependence (02_17_2016).TiVo

>> DECRYPTING USING TIVOLIBRE D:\TiVo Transfer Files\blackish - Twindependence (02_17_2016).TiVo ...

tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false

tivolibre job completed: 0:00:22

---DONE--- job=tivolibre output=D:\TiVo files, TiVo wrapper removed\blackish - Twindependence (02_17_2016).ts

Computed resolution to use for output file = 640x360

>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'ff_mobile_480p' TO FILE D:\TiVo files ready for transfer to cell phone\blackish - Twindependence (02_17_2016).mp4 ...

C:\Users\ualdriver\Desktop\KMTG\kmttg_v2.1j\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -y -i "D:\TiVo files, TiVo wrapper removed\blackish - Twindependence (02_17_2016).ts" -threads 8 -vcodec libx264 -level 31 -subq 6 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -g 300 -s 640x360 -r 29.97 -b 1800k -maxrate 2500k -acodec aac -strict -2 -ac 2 -ab 160k -ar 48000 -f mp4 "D:\TiVo files ready for transfer to cell phone\blackish - Twindependence (02_17_2016).mp4"

encoding job completed: 0:01:59

---DONE--- job=encode output=D:\TiVo files ready for transfer to cell phone\blackish - Twindependence (02_17_2016).mp4

blackish - Hope

Recorded Wed 02/24/2016 08:31 PM on 187=WLSDT, Duration=29 mins, EpisodeNumber=216, originalAirDate=2016-02-24

Dre and Bow aren't sure how to respond when the kids ask tough questions about a controversial court case involving alleged police brutality.

SKIPPING DOWNLOAD, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: D:\TiVo Transfer Files\blackish - Hope (02_24_2016).TiVo

>> DECRYPTING USING TIVOLIBRE D:\TiVo Transfer Files\blackish - Hope (02_24_2016).TiVo ...

tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false

tivolibre job completed: 0:00:29

---DONE--- job=tivolibre output=D:\TiVo files, TiVo wrapper removed\blackish - Hope (02_24_2016).ts

Computed resolution to use for output file = 640x360

>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'ff_mobile_480p' TO FILE D:\TiVo files ready for transfer to cell phone\blackish - Hope (02_24_2016).mp4 ...

C:\Users\ualdriver\Desktop\KMTG\kmttg_v2.1j\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -y -i "D:\TiVo files, TiVo wrapper removed\blackish - Hope (02_24_2016).ts" -threads 8 -vcodec libx264 -level 31 -subq 6 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -g 300 -s 640x360 -r 29.97 -b 1800k -maxrate 2500k -acodec aac -strict -2 -ac 2 -ab 160k -ar 48000 -f mp4 "D:\TiVo files ready for transfer to cell phone\blackish - Hope (02_24_2016).mp4"

encoding job completed: 0:02:09

---DONE--- job=encode output=D:\TiVo files ready for transfer to cell phone\blackish - Hope (02_24_2016).mp4

blackish - Any Given Saturday

Recorded Wed 03/16/2016 08:31 PM on 187=WLSDT, Duration=29 mins, EpisodeNumber=217, originalAirDate=2016-03-16

As a biography project, Diane makes a documentary about Jack's burgeoning basketball career; Dre and Bow get Jack into a more serious league; Junior becomes a referee; Zoey finds a new love interest.

SKIPPING DOWNLOAD, FILE ALREADY EXISTS: D:\TiVo Transfer Files\blackish - Any Given Saturday (03_16_2016).TiVo

>> DECRYPTING USING TIVOLIBRE D:\TiVo Transfer Files\blackish - Any Given Saturday (03_16_2016).TiVo ...

tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false

tivolibre job completed: 0:00:28

---DONE--- job=tivolibre output=D:\TiVo files, TiVo wrapper removed\blackish - Any Given Saturday (03_16_2016).ts

Computed resolution to use for output file = 640x360

>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'ff_mobile_480p' TO FILE D:\TiVo files ready for transfer to cell phone\blackish - Any Given Saturday (03_16_2016).mp4 ...

C:\Users\ualdriver\Desktop\KMTG\kmttg_v2.1j\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -y -i "D:\TiVo files, TiVo wrapper removed\blackish - Any Given Saturday (03_16_2016).ts" -threads 8 -vcodec libx264 -level 31 -subq 6 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -g 300 -s 640x360 -r 29.97 -b 1800k -maxrate 2500k -acodec aac -strict -2 -ac 2 -ab 160k -ar 48000 -f mp4 "D:\TiVo files ready for transfer to cell phone\blackish - Any Given Saturday (03_16_2016).mp4"

encoding job completed: 0:02:02

---DONE--- job=encode output=D:\TiVo files ready for transfer to cell phone\blackish - Any Given Saturday (03_16_2016).mp4


----------



## moyekj

ualdriver said:


> Moyekj-
> 
> I just got 3 more bad rips in a row with the QS fix disabled. When I open the .ts file with the VLC video player, I'm getting sound again with no picture. Here's the data copied below. Are there other settings I could be looking at? After the rip, I'm getting a file that is 35,000KB instead of a file that normally would be about 10 times+ larger.
> 
> Thanks.


 That probably means that tivolibre is failing to decrypt them properly. Ideally if you can post in the  Java port of TivoDecode thread and upload a .TiVo file that is failing for the author to debug the issue.

You may be able to workaround the issue by using PS downloads. In kmttg config--Program Options tab disable "Download TiVo files in transport stream format". You will need to remove existing .TiVo files before starting processing. Now you will get .mpg files instead of .ts. But please upload one of the troublesome .TiVo files for the author to look at to solve the problem.


----------



## moyekj

v2.1s version is now released. Consult release_notes for details.


----------



## dougdingle

moyekj said:


> v2.1s version is now released. Consult release_notes for details.


Downloaded and updated to 2.1s from inside the previous version.

It deals with my Roamio Pro fine, but when I ask for the ToDo List from my Series3 HD, I get a list from six weeks ago (starting around April 4th).

I know that talking to the Series3 has always been limited, but this worked fine in past versions.

And by the way, thank you for the endless time you spend on not only development, but answering the endless posts here.


----------



## moyekj

dougdingle said:


> Downloaded and updated to 2.1s from inside the previous version.
> 
> It deals with my Roamio Pro fine, but when I ask for the ToDo List from my Series3 HD, I get a list from six weeks ago (starting around April 4th).
> 
> I know that talking to the Series3 has always been limited, but this worked fine in past versions.
> 
> And by the way, thank you for the endless time you spend on not only development, but answering the endless posts here.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10859005#post10859005


----------



## dougdingle

moyekj said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10859005#post10859005


Didn't know that. Thanks.


----------



## ualdriver

moyekj said:


> That probably means that tivolibre is failing to decrypt them properly. Ideally if you can post in the  Java port of TivoDecode thread and upload a .TiVo file that is failing for the author to debug the issue.
> 
> You may be able to workaround the issue by using PS downloads. In kmttg config--Program Options tab disable "Download TiVo files in transport stream format". You will need to remove existing .TiVo files before starting processing. Now you will get .mpg files instead of .ts. But please upload one of the troublesome .TiVo files for the author to look at to solve the problem.


Sorry for the delayed response as I was out of town for a few days. I will upload the TiVo file to the thread linked above for review.

Disabling "Download TiVo files in transport steam format" did the trick. kmttg was able to download from the TiVo and rip to mp4 no problem now. The troublesome files ripped to mp4 with no issues.


----------



## ualdriver

moyekj said:


> That probably means that tivolibre is failing to decrypt them properly. Ideally if you can post in the  Java port of TivoDecode thread and upload a .TiVo file that is failing for the author to debug the issue.


How do I upload such a large file (1 GB +) to the thread on this forum so that it can be debugged? I tried (even though I figured it wouldn't work) but the forum software just dumps the upload after a minute or two.

Thanks again for all of your help.


----------



## moyekj

ualdriver said:


> How do I upload such a large file (1 GB +) to the thread on this forum so that it can be debugged? I tried (even though I figured it wouldn't work) but the forum software just dumps the upload after a minute or two.
> 
> Thanks again for all of your help.


 Just PM fflewddur (tivolibre author) and he will give you instructions on where/how to upload. He will also need your 10 digit MAK. Thanks.


----------



## MASTERNC

Hi, I am new to this process. I downloaded kmttg 2.1r on my MacBook in order to pull NCAA tournament games from my TiVO to burn on a Blu-Ray. I ran the decrypt, QS Fix, and Ad Detect functions when pulling the first file as a test.

I just tried playing the video file (.ts format). The audio when I started was synced to the video. However, when I skipped ahead, the audio was way out of sync with the video. I'm not sure if this is something I did with the settings or if this is an inherent issue with my setup. I should also note there is no MPEG file that was created, which I thought was supposed to happen. I have the encoding profile set as ff_h264_high_rate (which was the default setting).

Any thoughts? I do have Parallels to run programs in Windows, but it obviously slows things down if I have to download any Windows based program to make corrections to the file.


----------



## mattack

The newest kmttg isn't seeing my Premiere 4.. I am not at it now, but it just times out. I have quit/restarted it, to make sure the IP address didn't change. That didn't help anything. The Roamio still sees the shows on the Premiere 4.. (No networking changes have been made by me.)


----------



## erylflynn

Just found this and everything except comskip is working. I have tried a few different comskip.ini versions and all fail.



Code:


>> Running comskip on /home/bpeckin/kmttg/Parasyte -the maxim- - Disheveled Hair (05_08_2016).ts ...
/usr/bin/comskip --ini /home/bpeckin/kmttg/comskip.ini "/home/bpeckin/kmttg/Parasyte -the maxim- - Disheveled Hair (05_08_2016).ts" 
comskip failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: /usr/bin/comskip --ini /home/bpeckin/kmttg/comskip.ini "/home/bpeckin/kmttg/Parasyte -the maxim- - Disheveled Hair (05_08_2016).ts" 
Comskip 0.81.089, made using ffmpeg
Donator build

Running the command separately seems to function but doesn't cut the file. I am running Arch Linux and latest version of KMTTG. So where do I go from here troubleshooting? Worst case I can do the cutting by hand.


----------



## moyekj

My guess is perhaps the dashes in the source file name are causing problems.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> The newest kmttg isn't seeing my Premiere 4.. I am not at it now, but it just times out. I have quit/restarted it, to make sure the IP address didn't change. That didn't help anything. The Roamio still sees the shows on the Premiere 4.. (No networking changes have been made by me.)


 Discovery of TiVos hasn't changed in many years in kmttg.


----------



## moyekj

MASTERNC said:


> Hi, I am new to this process. I downloaded kmttg 2.1r on my MacBook in order to pull NCAA tournament games from my TiVO to burn on a Blu-Ray. I ran the decrypt, QS Fix, and Ad Detect functions when pulling the first file as a test.
> 
> I just tried playing the video file (.ts format). The audio when I started was synced to the video. However, when I skipped ahead, the audio was way out of sync with the video. I'm not sure if this is something I did with the settings or if this is an inherent issue with my setup. I should also note there is no MPEG file that was created, which I thought was supposed to happen. I have the encoding profile set as ff_h264_high_rate (which was the default setting).
> 
> Any thoughts? I do have Parallels to run programs in Windows, but it obviously slows things down if I have to download any Windows based program to make corrections to the file.


 The .ts file is mpeg2 in mpeg2 transport stream container. Turn off the "QS Fix" task and try again.


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> Discovery of TiVos hasn't changed in many years in kmttg.


Well, this is what I'm seeing:
>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Premiere4 ...
rpc Read error - Read timed out


----------



## ThAbtO

mattack said:


> Well, this is what I'm seeing:
> >> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Premiere4 ...
> rpc Read error - Read timed out


Have you tried a reboot?


----------



## ehagberg

lpwcomp said:


> TS vs. PS downloads is a trade-off. Garbled captions with PS as opposed to possible "glitches" in the recording. I went with TS fro two reasons.
> 
> 1. I want good captions.
> 
> 2. A lot of my downloads are of H.264 recordings so I have no choice.
> 
> In any case, if you are on windows, you might want to try VideoReDo.


Yeah... seems that the problems I'm seeing are likely due to the common glitches that appear to happen when sending the TS from the TiVo. I took a sample .TiVo file (TS) and ran it through QSfix under windows as well as using DSD before QSfix under windows, and found that they result in different file sizes and both lose significant amounts of time. The VRD QSfix transformation resulted in a loss of 10 seconds somewhere in the hour-long show and DSD followed by QSfix lost about 23 seconds for the same input source file.

That sort of loss is bound to make using kmttg's auto-skip mode fairly broken unfortunately.


----------



## moyekj

ehagberg said:


> That sort of loss is bound to make using kmttg's auto-skip mode fairly broken unfortunately.


 For purposes of making AutoSkip files I simply edit TS .TiVo files directly with VRD without QS Fix to mark commercial points. Haven't run into a case yet where this leads to skip points being off for AutoSkip.


----------



## reneg

mattack said:


> Well, this is what I'm seeing:
> >> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Premiere4 ...
> rpc Read error - Read timed out


Works fine on my Tivo Premiere. Assuming a reboot of the Premiere didn't help, you may try unselecting "Enable rpc style communication with this Tivo" for your premiere under File -> Configure -> Tivos Tab just to see if that helps.


----------



## ehagberg

moyekj said:


> For purposes of making AutoSkip files I simply edit TS .TiVo files directly with VRD without QS Fix to mark commercial points. Haven't run into a case yet where this leads to skip points being off for AutoSkip.


Hmmm.... but no auto-generated-by-comskip autoskip data... I get pretty reasonable results for the shows I watch (when auto-cutting) using comskip, and of course qsfix... but qsfix trashes the original timeline in most cases (probably because of the TS data always containing some glitches) and results in a very poor autoskip experience while the cut show is good.

Too bad there's no way (that I know of) to have qsfix keep the timeline the same even if fixing the stream/dropping bad frames.


----------



## keenanSR

Trying to install kmttg on a new Windows 10 machine and when trying to update/install the tools I get the below error,

File or Path not found: C:\Program Files\KMTTG\kmttg_win32_tools_v2.1n.zip (Access is denied)

I'm guessing it has something to do with user access but I'm using an Administrator account so I'm a bit lost as to what the problem is, thanks.

---

I think I fixed it, apparently I needed to take ownership of the Program Files folder.


----------



## reneg

keenanSR said:


> Trying to install kmttg on a new Windows 10 machine and when trying to update/install the tools I get the below error,
> 
> File or Path not found: C:\Program Files\KMTTG\kmttg_win32_tools_v2.1n.zip (Access is denied)
> 
> I'm guessing it has something to do with user access but I'm using an Administrator account so I'm a bit lost as to what the problem is, thanks.


Rather than mess with Windows permissions, I'd move the kmttg directory so it was not under \Program files.


----------



## keenanSR

reneg said:


> Rather than mess with Windows permissions, I'd move the kmttg directory so it was not under \Program files.


Thanks!

I probably should have done and in fact, I think that's what's been recommended in the past. Pretty sure I have a separate directory on the root drive for kmttg on my Win 7 machines, don't know why I didn't think of doing that here.


----------



## wkearney99

keenanSR said:


> I think I fixed it, apparently I needed to take ownership of the Program Files folder.


NO, NO, NO! Don't do that! Windows 8-on has been taking extra steps to maintain security/integrity of things installed into the Program Files folders. You basically can't write anything in to them unless an installer program (and account) does all the work. This is, actually, a good thing.

By mucking around with ownership and permissions you stand to REALLY make a mess. Just. don't. do. that.

The best solution is install it elsewhere. Just use c:\kmttg or the root of whichever other drive you've got installed.


----------



## keenanSR

wkearney99 said:


> NO, NO, NO! Don't do that! Windows 8-on has been taking extra steps to maintain security/integrity of things installed into the Program Files folders. You basically can't write anything in to them unless an installer program (and account) does all the work. This is, actually, a good thing.
> 
> By mucking around with ownership and permissions you stand to REALLY make a mess. Just. don't. do. that.
> 
> The best solution is install it elsewhere. Just use c:\kmttg or the root of whichever other drive you've got installed.


I already did, is there a way to reverse it?

Okay, did the procedure outlined on the below page to restore TrustedInstaller as the owner, at least that's what I think I did. It's a fresh install so wiping and re-installing the OS is not a problem, I'd rather not, but if what I did can cause issues down the line I would rather fix it now than have a problem later.

Thanks

http://www.askvg.com/add-take-ownership-option-in-file-folder-context-menu-in-windows-vista/


----------



## jonw747

keenanSR said:


> Trying to install kmttg on a new Windows 10 machine and when trying to update/install the tools I get the below error,
> 
> File or Path not found: C:\Program Files\KMTTG\kmttg_win32_tools_v2.1n.zip (Access is denied)
> 
> I'm guessing it has something to do with user access but I'm using an Administrator account so I'm a bit lost as to what the problem is, thanks.
> 
> ---
> 
> I think I fixed it, apparently I needed to take ownership of the Program Files folder.


There was a bug in one of the versions related to performing the automatic upgrade. I'm not sure if that's what you've run in to, but I think I manually unzipped and installed the updates and then it has worked fine since.


----------



## Jayboy3

All my transfers/decrypts use to show up as .ts files, and about a month ago they started showing up as .mpg. I didn't change anything, I don't believe. What setting affects this?

I use dsd instead of tivodecode.


----------



## Jayboy3

It also names them differently. The naming convention with the .ts extension keeps the Tivo file name (has date recorded spelled out, and channel it was recorded off). The .mpg just puts a numeric date, no channel.


----------



## Jayboy3

I see the code blank for the naming convention. Can anyone give me the format code to keep the channel recorded, and long form date?


----------



## ThAbtO

You may have that setting in Auto-transfer but not in KMTTG itself.


----------



## smello2

What is Exit code: 139? Should I just run kmttg again and delete the .ts and .txt files? I have a TiVo Premier running on a MacIntosh.


----------



## Smurfslayer

smello2 said:


> What is Exit code: 139? Should I just run kmttg again and delete the .ts and .txt files? I have a TiVo Premier running on a MacIntosh.


Im not sure of the exact nature of the error or its cause, but I get them all the time and Id say 3 out of 4 eventually work. just delete the .ts/.txt files and re-drive the import skip.


----------



## omahajs

Using Kmttg 2.1s with latest tools and latest VideoReDo. Just changed to a TiVo bolt and got things set up. I just received this error message while trying everything out on a short show - any idea how to fix? Thanks!

qsfix failed (exit code: 3 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo D:\KMTTG\kmttg_v2.1s\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "D:\KMTTG\Encode Folder\Clarence - Jeffs Secret (06_02_2016).TiVo" "D:\KMTTG\Encode Folder\Clarence - Jeffs Secret (06_02_2016).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\JS\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock4822920114036787392.tmp /m /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:1920 /y:1080 

? Unable to open file/project: D:\KMTTG\Encode Folder\Clarence - Jeffs Secret (06_02_2016).TiVo


----------



## moyekj

omahajs said:


> Using Kmttg 2.1s with latest tools and latest VideoReDo. Just changed to a TiVo bolt and got things set up. I just received this error message while trying everything out on a short show - any idea how to fix? Thanks!
> 
> qsfix failed (exit code: 3 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo D:\KMTTG\kmttg_v2.1s\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "D:\KMTTG\Encode Folder\Clarence - Jeffs Secret (06_02_2016).TiVo" "D:\KMTTG\Encode Folder\Clarence - Jeffs Secret (06_02_2016).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\JS\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock4822920114036787392.tmp /m /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:1920 /y:1080
> 
> ? Unable to open file/project: D:\KMTTG\Encode Folder\Clarence - Jeffs Secret (06_02_2016).TiVo


 Use the VRD GUI to run qsfix on the same .TiVo file to check if that works. If so then try again via kmttg after successful GUI run.


----------



## KenNashua

I'm totally confused by the new AutoSkip feature. Can I somehow use the same "press D" to skip commercials to have kmttg download, decrypt, use the "press D to SKIP" info, cut commercials, then encode with handbrake?


----------



## moyekj

omahajs said:


> Using Kmttg 2.1s with latest tools and latest VideoReDo. Just changed to a TiVo bolt and got things set up. I just received this error message while trying everything out on a short show - any idea how to fix? Thanks!
> 
> qsfix failed (exit code: 3 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo D:\KMTTG\kmttg_v2.1s\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "D:\KMTTG\Encode Folder\Clarence - Jeffs Secret (06_02_2016).TiVo" "D:\KMTTG\Encode Folder\Clarence - Jeffs Secret (06_02_2016).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\JS\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock4822920114036787392.tmp /m /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:1920 /y:1080
> 
> ? Unable to open file/project: D:\KMTTG\Encode Folder\Clarence - Jeffs Secret (06_02_2016).TiVo


 FYI, looks like it's either a bug or change with latest VRD TV Suite beta. Specifically VideoReDo.FileOpen(sourceFile, true) in qsfix.vbs script no longer works when 2nd argument is "true". With past versions it's always worked fine and had to be true for QS Fix mode to be enabled. I've pinged Dan H asking about this so I'll await response. In the meantime I would suggest reverting to previous VRD version for now.


----------



## moyekj

KenNashua said:


> I'm totally confused by the new AutoSkip feature. Can I somehow use the same "press D" to skip commercials to have kmttg download, decrypt, use the "press D to SKIP" info, cut commercials, then encode with handbrake?


Details here:
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/AutoSkip/

No, it's not press D to do something. It's a way to skip commercials automatically while watching a show on your TiVo using skip points you have prepared yourself and imported into kmttg. Useful for having a way to auto skip commercials especially for cases when TiVo SkipMode is not available for series 5 and later units. Also useful for series 4 owners (who don't have SkipMode) to have a way to auto skip commercials while watching shows on their units.


----------



## omahajs

moyekj said:


> FYI, looks like it's either a bug or change with latest VRD TV Suite beta. Specifically VideoReDo.FileOpen(sourceFile, true) in qsfix.vbs script no longer works when 2nd argument is "true". With past versions it's always worked fine and had to be true for QS Fix mode to be enabled. I've pinged Dan H asking about this so I'll await response. In the meantime I would suggest reverting to previous VRD version for now.


Ok, thanks I'll wait for response. Unfortunately, I don't have earlier version as I just updated the other day to latest beta. Problem occurred in earlier release version (3/16?) as well so I tried the beta and same issue. The official version before the 3/16 release worked fine if that helps but I don't have a copy.


----------



## moyekj

omahajs said:


> Ok, thanks I'll wait for response. Unfortunately, I don't have earlier version as I just updated the other day to latest beta. Problem occurred in earlier release version (3/16?) as well so I tried the beta and same issue. The official version before the 3/16 release worked fine if that helps but I don't have a copy.


This older 5.1.2 version works:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0SMFC97ymdEc0V5Vm4zU2pBYjA/view?usp=sharing

The current official release (non-beta) also works:
http://www.videoredo.com/en/Download.htm?download=tvsuitev5


----------



## omahajs

moyekj - pretty sure I tried with current official release and had same error. That is why I then tried the beta. I'll try the older version you linked to. By the way in your earlier message you said - "Use the VRD GUI to run qsfix on the same .TiVo file to check if that works. If so then try again via kmttg after successful GUI run". Does that mean I should open VR and do something in that app?

Thanks again.


----------



## lpwcomp

omahajs said:


> moyekj - pretty sure I tried with current official release and had same error. That is why I then tried the beta. I'll try the older version you linked to.


I'm running the latest prduction release of VRD (5.1.3.741 - Mar 14 2016) and I am not seeing the problem. two possible differences - 1. I run both kmttg and VRD "as administrator". 2. I don't run qsfix explicitly, it's just what gets invoked when using VRD to decrypt.



omahajs said:


> By the way in your earlier message you said - "Use the VRD GUI to run qsfix on the same .TiVo file to check if that works. If so then try again via kmttg after successful GUI run". Does that mean I should open VR and do something in that app?


The easiest way to do that is to right click on the .tivo file, and "Open With"->"VideoReDO". Then run qsfix.


----------



## moyekj

Yup, as lpwcomp says the official VRD TVSuite 5 release (my 2nd link above) is what I'm currently using and it works fine. It's one of the recent VRD beta releases that something broke.


----------



## omahajs

lpwcomp said:


> I'm running the latest prduction release of VRD (5.1.3.741 - Mar 14 2016) and I am not seeing the problem. two possible differences - 1. I run both kmttg and VRD "as administrator". 2. I don't run qsfix explicitly, it's just what gets invoked when using VRD to decrypt.
> 
> The easiest way to do that is to right click on the .tivo file, and "Open With"->"VideoReDO". Then run qsfix.


1. Rolled back to current release version - same error.
2. Checked run as admin box in shortcut - works fine now.

- When you say you don't run qsfix explicitly does that mean you don't have it checked in main screen? I have the following checked: metadata, decrypt, QS Fix, Ad Detect, Ad Cut & Encode. Also, under VR in configure settings I have checked: Enable VR, use VR Adscan instead comskip, Enable VR QS Fix, Deccrypt using VR, Show VR encoding profiles, Run All VR jobs in GUI mode & allow 1 VRD job at time.

Do these setting look ok? I just have things checked based on what I've tried to pick up on these forums. With summer here I'm back to using kmttg more so kids can get their scooby fix.

Thanks again both for all the help.


----------



## lpwcomp

omahajs said:


> 1. Rolled back to current release version - same error.
> 2. Checked run as admin box in shortcut - works fine now.
> 
> - When you say you don't run qsfix explicitly does that mean you don't have it checked in main screen? I have the following checked: metadata, decrypt, QS Fix, Ad Detect, Ad Cut & Encode. Also, under VR in configure settings I have checked: Enable VR, use VR Adscan instead comskip, Enable VR QS Fix, Deccrypt using VR, Show VR encoding profiles, Run All VR jobs in GUI mode & allow 1 VRD job at time.
> 
> Do these setting look ok? I just have things checked based on what I've tried to pick up on these forums. With summer here I'm back to using kmttg more so kids can get their scooby fix.
> 
> Thanks again both for all the help.


Those are pretty much the same settings I use except that I do not have the "QS Fix" box checked since kmttg uses VRD QS Fix to decrypt when the "Decrypt using VideoReDo" option is checked. Nor do I have the "Enable VideoReDo QS Fix video dimension filter" or the "Run all VideoReDo jobs in Gui mode" boxes checked.

Also, I have the "Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format" option enabled because:

a. PS format frequently garbles the closed captions

and

b. A lot of what I am processing are H.264 and thus must be downloaded in TS format.


----------



## Jayboy3

Stupid Question: Does kmttg work fine on Windows 10? I got a new computer. Haven't yet transferred all functions and files.


----------



## HerronScott

Jayboy3 said:


> Stupid Question: Does kmttg work fine on Windows 10? I got a new computer. Haven't yet transferred all functions and files.


Yes it does.

Scott


----------



## species8472jj

I am wondering if anyone ran into this problem. Lately when I run comskip via kmttg, it runs, and it doesn't throw any errors. It just keeps running and will not stop running until I manually cancel the process. This started suddenly, so to correct it, I tried updating all the software, and unfortunately that didn't work.

So, I tried doing the same thing with VideoRedo, and it threw the following error...

adscan failed (exit code: 3 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\KMTTG\VRDscripts\adscan.vbs "T:\\The Real George Washington - se - .ts" "T:\\The Real George Washington - se - .VPrj" /l:C:\Users\Jim\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock2897387313236454037.tmp 

? Unable to open file/project: T:\\The Real George Washington - se - .ts

Any suggestions to help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## minimeh

Error code 3 is ERROR_PATH_NOT_FOUND "The system cannot find the path specified.". It suggests that you have not mounted a drive on T:\\. You can prove or disprove that by by trying to navigate explorer to T:\\.

As for running comskip via kmttg, just a WAG that comskip is waiting for some kind of answer about the missing T:\\ drive, but you're not seeing nor able to respond. Try running kmttg from a command line and see if what appears in the command window helps.

Hmm, come to think about it, that file spec should be "T:\" , not "T:\\". So your problem could be in your kmttg config.


----------



## species8472jj

Thank you, minimeh. You solved one of my problems. T:\\ was causing the problem with the VideoRedo portion. I can't believe I didn't notice the extra "\". Anyhow, that did work.

Unfortunately, I am encountering the same issue with comskip. I ended up running it on the command line and at the very end it says "h.264 video can only be processed by the donator version". What I don't understand is I've been using VideoRedo to decrypt my files (to .ts) and comskip to detect ads for years, and I've never run into this issue. 

The only thing I can think of is one of the parameters changed in the videoRedo command line that KMTTG generates that produces an H.264 file. Honestly, I'm grasping at straws here. 

Any suggestions would are welcome.


----------



## moyekj

species8472jj said:


> Unfortunately, I am encountering the same issue with comskip. I ended up running it on the command line and at the very end it says "h.264 video can only be processed by the donator version". What I don't understand is I've been using VideoRedo to decrypt my files (to .ts) and comskip to detect ads for years, and I've never run into this issue.


 You're probably downloading from an H.264 channel/recording on the TiVo as multiple providers are switching channels from mpeg2 to H.264. kmttg used to not allow H.264 with comskip (since free version doesn't support H.264) but a user complained that the paid version of comskip does support H.264 so now I allow it. Your options are either to get the paid version of comskip or use VRD Ad Detect option instead of comskip.


----------



## sangahm

moyekj said:


> Details here:
> https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/AutoSkip/
> 
> No, it's not press D to do something. It's a way to skip commercials automatically while watching a show on your TiVo using skip points you have prepared yourself and imported into kmttg. Useful for having a way to auto skip commercials especially for cases when TiVo SkipMode is not available for series 5 and later units. Also useful for series 4 owners (who don't have SkipMode) to have a way to auto skip commercials while watching shows on their units.


So if I'm following this right, the process is to record the show on my Tivo, pull it into my PC running kmttg, process an ad skip file, and then watch the show on my Tivo "controlled" by kmttg. Is that right?

So if that is right, I must effectively wait until the end of the show, then the pull and processing of the file, before I can watch the show?

Also I see that users can share their skip share files. Is there a clearinghouse type of place that people can swap with others? Would that even work?


----------



## reneg

sangahm said:


> So if I'm following this right, the process is to record the show on my Tivo, pull it into my PC running kmttg, process an ad skip file, and then watch the show on my Tivo "controlled" by kmttg. Is that right?
> 
> So if that is right, I must effectively wait until the end of the show, then the pull and processing of the file, before I can watch the show?
> 
> Also I see that users can share their skip share files. Is there a clearinghouse type of place that people can swap with others? Would that even work?


Yes, you cannot create the skip data until you've downloaded and processed the show.

There was some activity around sharing skip files, but it was shelved.


----------



## moyekj

omahajs said:


> Using Kmttg 2.1s with latest tools and latest VideoReDo. Just changed to a TiVo bolt and got things set up. I just received this error message while trying everything out on a short show - any idea how to fix? Thanks!
> 
> qsfix failed (exit code: 3 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo D:\KMTTG\kmttg_v2.1s\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "D:\KMTTG\Encode Folder\Clarence - Jeffs Secret (06_02_2016).TiVo" "D:\KMTTG\Encode Folder\Clarence - Jeffs Secret (06_02_2016).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\JS\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock4822920114036787392.tmp /m /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:1920 /y:1080
> 
> ? Unable to open file/project: D:\KMTTG\Encode Folder\Clarence - Jeffs Secret (06_02_2016).TiVo





moyekj said:


> FYI, looks like it's either a bug or change with latest VRD TV Suite beta. Specifically VideoReDo.FileOpen(sourceFile, true) in qsfix.vbs script no longer works when 2nd argument is "true". With past versions it's always worked fine and had to be true for QS Fix mode to be enabled. I've pinged Dan H asking about this so I'll await response. In the meantime I would suggest reverting to previous VRD version for now.


 FYI, Dan H managed to reproduce the problem and says there will be a fix to it in next VRD 5 beta. So for now just use the released version of VRD 5.


----------



## omahajs

Thank you for following up. Will wait for next beta.


----------



## shayster

moyekj said:


> *EDIT: This program has evolved a lot since this 1st post and now is written in Java and much easier to install than before (very easy on Windows and Mac OSX)... See
> 
> kmttg is a Perl/Tk program I wrote to facilitate TivoToGo (TTG) transfers that can download, create pyTivo metadata, decrypt, run comskip & comcut (commercial detection and removal) and re-encode multiple shows you select from your Tivos all in 1 step.
> You can select one or more shows at a time and then with one click of a button the program will download all the selected items, with the options of also automatically creating a metadata file for pyTivo, decrypting .TiVo files to .mpg, running comskip (commercial detection and removal program), and automatically re-encoding to a more portable format using mencoder, ffmpeg or any other command line encoder of your choosing. The program queues up multiple jobs and displays time, size and speed statistics for ongoing jobs.
> 
> Web page contains windows executables for all 3rd party tools used. The only other requirement of course is you must have Perl installed. Runs under Windows or Linux - tested with WinXP SP2 & Linux Red Hat Enterprise 4.
> 
> If you do try this out would appreciate some comments/feedback. For any programmers out there feel free to tinker and make improvements yourself.*


*

WOW your program ROCKS , I'm a total newbie in the TIVO world, and I am currently searching for a "fast" way to format a drive, so I downloaded your baby and ran it in my sons w10 laptop. VERY impressive*


----------



## DeeSeven

I have the latest release and this one series I cant seem to transfer over. its not cci blocked, I get this error

What History Forgot - Secret Weapons

Recorded Sun 05/22/2016 06:59 PM on 103=AHC, Duration=63 mins, EpisodeNumber=104, originalAirDate=2015-06-23

Investigating the people, plots and ploys behind America's wartime secret weapons.

>> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO F:\\What History Forgot - Secret Weapons (05_22_2016).ts ...

tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = true

java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException

at java.lang.System.arraycopy(Native Method)

at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.TransportStream.decryptPacket(TransportStream.java:196)

at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.TransportStream.processPacket(TransportStream.java:114)

at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.TransportStream.processPacket(TransportStream.java:95)

at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.TransportStreamDecoder.decryptAndWritePacket(TransportStreamDecoder.java:412)

at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.TransportStreamDecoder.process(TransportStreamDecoder.java:129)

at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.TivoStream.processVideo(TivoStream.java:135)

at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.TivoStream.process(TivoStream.java:81)

at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.TivoDecoder.decode(TivoDecoder.java:69)

at com.tivo.kmttg.main.http$5.run(http.java:329)

at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

tdownload_decrypt

[java.io.PipedInputStream.checkStateForReceive(Unknown Source), java.io.PipedInputStream.receive(Unknown Source), java.io.PipedOutputStream.write(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.main.http.downloadPipedStream(http.java:350), com.tivo.kmttg.task.tdownload_decrypt$1Thread1.run(tdownload_decrypt.java:168), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]

F:\\What History Forgot - Secret Weapons (05_22_2016).ts: size=51.31 MB elapsed=0:00:14 (30.74 Mbps)

Download failed to file: F:\\What History Forgot - Secret Weapons (05_22_2016).ts

Removed failed download file: F:\\What History Forgot - Secret Weapons (05_22_2016).ts

What History Forgot - Secret Weapons (05_22_2016).ts: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 10 seconds.


----------



## moyekj

Looks like tivolibre failing to decrypt. Turn off "combine download and decrypt" and try again to verify if decrypt still fails that way. If it does still fail then unless this is H.264 recording you can switch to PS downloads. If tivolibre is failing to decrypt the TS download then you should report it in Java port of tivodecode thread where you can PM the author for instructions on where to upload at least a sample of your TS .TiVo file for him to debug.


----------



## DeeSeven

hm that did the trick, weird I've never had that issue before and I've grabbed this show before as well. thanks!


----------



## ehagberg

Anyone else seeing this? (wasn't happening last night with no config change):

>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Living Room ...
RPC error response:
{
"code": "mindUnavailable",
"text": "'remoteMind' Mind call failed: PostString failed: Curl error: server returned nothing (no headers, no data) (52). Url: http://204.176.49.42:8085/mind/mind17?type=collectionSearch",
"type": "error"
}
166 SHOWS, 870 GB USED, 4 GB FREE
NPL job completed: 0:00:17

Also tried rebooting the Roamio Plus to see if it would chnge/clear, but still persists. The TiVo is on software version 20.6.1.RC14-USA-6-848.


----------



## ehagberg

And then I tried (for the 5th time) again, and didn't get that error just now, so it must've been something transient.

Nevermind, I guess.



ehagberg said:


> Anyone else seeing this? (wasn't happening last night with no config change):
> 
> >> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Living Room ...
> RPC error response:
> {
> "code": "mindUnavailable",
> "text": "'remoteMind' Mind call failed: PostString failed: Curl error: server returned nothing (no headers, no data) (52). Url: http://204.176.49.42:8085/mind/mind17?type=collectionSearch",
> "type": "error"
> }
> 166 SHOWS, 870 GB USED, 4 GB FREE
> NPL job completed: 0:00:17
> 
> Also tried rebooting the Roamio Plus to see if it would chnge/clear, but still persists. The TiVo is on software version 20.6.1.RC14-USA-6-848.


----------



## minimeh

I was seeing the same stuff last night. Mind server must have been having problems but seems ok now.


----------



## halfast

I'm looking to upgrade our Tivo DVR (now dead) to a Bolt or Roamio Pro. I see lots of experience of kmttg with Roamio but not much with Bolt. Does anyone have positive experience using kmttg with Bolt? If so, any tips on getting the best out of the pair. Tx.


----------



## jcthorne

kmttg works fine with the bolt. No special set up.


----------



## halfast

I'm off to find a 2TB Bolt.... or a 1TB Bolt. It's great having this community to answer questions for a long time user but still a "newbie". Tx.


----------



## toddk63

Tivo HD Series 3

I had 13 Season Passes and all were showing on kmttg. I recently added a few more through the TiVo. But they have never shown on kmttg Season Pass Refresh.

Also, I seem unable to set up a Season Pass from kmttg. It acts like it is saving it, but it never shows up on TiVO and they are not added to Season Pass List in kmttg.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Todd K.


----------



## moyekj

toddk63 said:


> Tivo HD Series 3
> 
> I had 13 Season Passes and all were showing on kmttg. I recently added a few more through the TiVo. But they have never shown on kmttg Season Pass Refresh.
> 
> Also, I seem unable to set up a Season Pass from kmttg. It acts like it is saving it, but it never shows up on TiVO and they are not added to Season Pass List in kmttg.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Todd K.


TiVo broke tivo.com functionality for series 3 units since around April time frame and has not bothered to fix it (it's come up a few times already in this thread). It's also why for example TiVo Desktop and/or pyTivo pushes no longer work for series 3 units either.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> TiVo broke tivo.com functionality for series 3 units since around April time frame and has not bothered to fix it (it's come up a few times already in this thread). It's also why for example TiVo Desktop and/or pyTivo pushes no longer work for series 3 units either.


Just to add, you can follow the help forum thread on Tivo.com here: https://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=11285603. Tivo is looking into the issue, but only with their product, Tivo Desktop. They will not support 3rd party apps like pyTivo or kmttg. If we can get them to fix it for Tivo Desktop, I think it will also fix it for pyTivo & kmttg. If you can recreate the auto transfer failure (push) from PC to Tivo HD with Tivo Desktop, please post to Tivo_Jessica on the support thread.


----------



## lpwcomp

reneg said:


> Just to add, you can follow the help forum thread on Tivo.com here: https://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=11285603. Tivo is looking into the issue, but only with their product, Tivo Desktop. They will not support 3rd party apps like pyTivo or kmttg. If we can get them to fix it for Tivo Desktop, I think it will also fix it for pyTivo & kmttg. If you can recreate the auto transfer failure (push) from PC to Tivo HD with Tivo Desktop, please post to Tivo_Jessica on the support thread.


I have serious doubts about whether they are actually working on the issue. Asking about TD and what OS your PC is running is BS. The push requests still get queued up. They changed something on the server end so that S3 and earlier models no longer see the request. I also doubt that is a coincidence that it broke right about the time they rolled out the new functionality in tivo.com


----------



## worachj

reneg said:


> Just to add, you can follow the help forum thread on Tivo.com here: https://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=11285603. Tivo is looking into the issue, but only with their product, Tivo Desktop. They will not support 3rd party apps like pyTivo or kmttg. If we can get them to fix it for Tivo Desktop, I think it will also fix it for pyTivo & kmttg. If you can recreate the auto transfer failure (push) from PC to Tivo HD with Tivo Desktop, please post to Tivo_Jessica on the support thread.


I went to your link and sent TiVo_Jessica a private message on May 16th about the problems and here is her reply I received yesterday.


> Thank you for providing the information requested. We are still investigating the issue and we do not currently have an ETR for this. I do understand the frustration in this feature no longer functioning. As soon as we have this resolved we will update you on this issue. I have created *case: 05870140* for the investigation of this issue.


----------



## Jester60

Series 2 TIVO, everything worked 2 weeks ago (I'm a trucker and use kmttg to transfer files to watch on the road and last time I was home it worked fine. No changes to any hardware, did update Java to ver 8 update 91.

Now when I try to connect to TIVO I get this:
>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Jesters DVR ...

RemoteInit - (IP=10.0.0.10, port=1413): Software caused connection abort: recv failed

[java.net.SocketInputStream.socketRead0(Native Method), java.net.SocketInputStream.socketRead(Unknown Source), java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.readFully(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:192), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:154), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:593), com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying$1AutoThread.run(NowPlaying.java:74), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]

Looks like something with Java but I'm at a loss ... any ideas?


----------



## ThAbtO

Jester60 said:


> Series 2 TIVO, everything worked 2 weeks ago (I'm a trucker and use kmttg to transfer files to watch on the road and last time I was home it worked fine. No changes to any hardware, did update Java to ver 8 update 91.
> 
> Now when I try to connect to TIVO I get this:
> >> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Jesters DVR ...
> 
> RemoteInit - (IP=10.0.0.10, port=1413): Software caused connection abort: recv failed
> 
> [java.net.SocketInputStream.socketRead0(Native Method), java.net.SocketInputStream.socketRead(Unknown Source), java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.readFully(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:192), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:154), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:593), com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying$1AutoThread.run(NowPlaying.java:74), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]
> 
> Looks like something with Java but I'm at a loss ... any ideas?


Series 2 does not use RPC.

Check the Tivo's IP address, 10.0.0.10 shown.


----------



## moyekj

Jester60 said:


> Series 2 TIVO, everything worked 2 weeks ago (I'm a trucker and use kmttg to transfer files to watch on the road and last time I was home it worked fine. No changes to any hardware, did update Java to ver 8 update 91.
> 
> Now when I try to connect to TIVO I get this:
> >> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Jesters DVR ...


 Looks like you turned on RPC for this series 2 TiVo for some reason. Go to config--TiVos tab and turn off rpc setting for it. Setting is only relevant for series 4 or later TiVos.


----------



## Jester60

I don't know why I typed Series 2 ... it's a Series 4 box.

The network address of 10.0.0.10 is correct and shows as active on my home network map.

On 5/30 I transferred about 25 shows without incident. Let for 2 weeks and now this. The only thing that I know for a fact has changed is the Java update.
I have no other connectivity issues on the network, the TIVO connects to the TIVO servers without problem and all other devices seem to work normally.

I'm leaving today for another 2 weeks but I'd love any input from the forum members that would give me things to try when I get home next time.

Tks,
Jester


----------



## moyekj

Reboot the TiVo.


----------



## SameerUCLA

Hi all,

I'm having an issue with KMTTG (and cTivo) and could use your expert help. 

I've transferred video just fine with KMTTG in the past. However, when trying to transfer a news program from my TiVo to my Mac, the encoded MP4 file is only 77 MB (while the TiVo file is 2.98 GB), and the MP4 is audio only.

I can't figure out what the configuration switch changed to make it audio only. 

Interestingly, the .ts file from the Tivolibre decrypt is also small -- only 89.7 MB.

I'm having the same issue when I use cTivo.

Any thoughts?


THANKS!!

- Sameer

(p.s. it's a news broadcast featuring my 3- and 4-year old, so I really want so save it. Thanks in advance for any help!)


----------



## Jester60

moyekj said:


> Reboot the TiVo.


Rebooted the TIVO, router and laptop before posting (learned a long time ago ... first step when having computer issuses ... reboot).


----------



## Hyrax

Hi-
Can anyone help me with the settings required for getting good closed captions? I'm using a Roamio Plus and the captions are awful if i let kmttg decode the recording.

I have a workaround, but it is a bit tedious. I download the recording as a .Tivo file, use the current version (0.81) of ccextractor on the Tivo file to crate a SRT file, then use VideoReDo to decode the file, and use MKVmerge to combine the SRT file and decoded Tivo file, and finally use VideoRedo to trim off the portions of the video I don't want.

However, there is one major problem with this approach. ccextractor has a bit of a problem reading the Tivo file and drops quite a few of the captions. However, the timing of the subtitles is perfect Here's an example. First, if I let kmttg decode and extract:


> 1
> 00:01:20,164 --> 00:01:21,497
> has the evening off,
> 
> 2
> 00:01:21,499 --> 00:01:24,500
> so it's my pleasure
> to introduce films this evening
> ...
> 
> 1404
> 01:50:58,703 --> 01:51:01,771
> we have it coming up next
> in our salute,
> 
> 1405
> 01:51:01,773 --> 01:51:03,406
> so stay with us.


And next if I do everything manually:


> 1
> 00:01:27,288 --> 00:01:28,620
> has the evening off,
> 
> 2
> 00:01:28,622 --> 00:01:31,623
> so it's my pleasure
> to introduce films this evening
> 
> ....
> 
> 1297
> 01:51:05,826 --> 01:51:10,529
> we have it coming up next
> in our salute,


So, the file with the correct timing has 108 less captions, and the one with tall the captions is 7 seconds off.

BTW, the timing problem is not in the extraction of the captions. VLC will let you see the captions in a MPG file, and the timing of captions is bad in the decoded file.

So would anyone who is successfully extracting closed captions please help me out.

Thanks in advance,

Tim


----------



## mattack

Hyrax said:


> BTW, the timing problem is not in the extraction of the captions. VLC will let you see the captions in a MPG file, and the timing of captions is bad in the decoded file.


I think I'm essentially asking what you just answered, but I'm doing it on purpose to make it absolutely clear.

So you're saying that the captions look fine *ON THE TIVO ORIGINALLY*, but having kmttg ***JUST DOWNLOAD AND DECRYPT** (no other steps), then watching that decrypted file, the captions are messed up?

If so, that _seems_ impossible, since AFAIK, the ONLY difference between the file on the Tivo itself and the decrypted file is the encryption itself.

Perhaps you're watching a different caption stream in the cases? AFAIK, even though everything is still digital nowadays, you still get so-called "analog captions" encoded in the video _too_. You could try seeing if a different caption 'channel' (forget the right term) has better captions. Sometimes it's for a different language, sometimes it's still English... (and no, I don't mean extra hard of hearing info)

Now, going through a whole bunch of extra steps, especially reencoding, etc., can certainly mess them up.


----------



## moyekj

Hyrax, you should try editing the .TiVo file directly with VRD, trim out commercials and save as decrypted .mpg or .ts, then extract captions from that.


----------



## lpwcomp

The only way I have found to get good captions is to download in TS format.


----------



## Hyrax

mattack said:


> I think I'm essentially asking what you just answered, but I'm doing it on purpose to make it absolutely clear.
> 
> So you're saying that the captions look fine *ON THE TIVO ORIGINALLY*, but having kmttg ***JUST DOWNLOAD AND DECRYPT** (no other steps), then watching that decrypted file, the captions are messed up?
> 
> If so, that _seems_ impossible, since AFAIK, the ONLY difference between the file on the Tivo itself and the decrypted file is the encryption itself.
> 
> ...
> 
> Now, going through a whole bunch of extra steps, especially reencoding, etc., can certainly mess them up.


Yes, that is exactly what I am seeing... the caption timings are definitely different in the decoded mpg file than in the .Tivo file. It has been like that for many years. But now now that my hearing is fading along with my youth, it has become a big problem.


----------



## Hyrax

moyekj said:


> Hyrax, you should try editing the .TiVo file directly with VRD, trim out commercials and save as decrypted .mpg or .ts, then extract captions from that.


Good idea! I'll try that.

Thanks


----------



## Hyrax

lpwcomp said:


> The only way I have found to get good captions is to download in TS format.


I tried that when it first became an option, but I thought it caused other problems. I'm trying it again now. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Hyrax

moyekj said:


> Hyrax, you should try editing the .TiVo file directly with VRD, trim out commercials and save as decrypted .mpg or .ts, then extract captions from that.


Worked perfectly! Thanks so much.


----------



## Hyrax

lpwcomp said:


> The only way I have found to get good captions is to download in TS format.


That also seems to have fixed my problem, but VLC will not play back the .ts file. MPC-HC does play it, however.


----------



## Soapm

omahajs said:


> Using Kmttg 2.1s with latest tools and latest VideoReDo. Just changed to a TiVo bolt and got things set up. I just received this error message while trying everything out on a short show - any idea how to fix? Thanks!
> 
> qsfix failed (exit code: 3 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo D:\KMTTG\kmttg_v2.1s\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "D:\KMTTG\Encode Folder\Clarence - Jeffs Secret (06_02_2016).TiVo" "D:\KMTTG\Encode Folder\Clarence - Jeffs Secret (06_02_2016).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\JS\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock4822920114036787392.tmp /m /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:1920 /y:1080
> 
> ? Unable to open file/project: D:\KMTTG\Encode Folder\Clarence - Jeffs Secret (06_02_2016).TiVo





moyekj said:


> FYI, Dan H managed to reproduce the problem and says there will be a fix to it in next VRD 5 beta. So for now just use the released version of VRD 5.


I am having this same problem, any ETR on the fix?



Code:


qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "E:\From Tivo\S02E201__Roots__.TiVo" "E:\From Tivo\S02E201__Roots__.mpg.qsfix" /l:D:\Chuck\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRDLock163819396642291927.tmp /m /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:528 /y:480 

C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(131, 4) (null): The server threw an exception.


----------



## howards

Hyrax said:


> That also seems to have fixed my problem, but VLC will not play back the .ts file. MPC-HC does play it, however.


VLC plays back TS files for me. Perhaps you don't have Tivo Desktop installed (needed for its decoder)?


----------



## lpwcomp

howards said:


> VLC plays back TS files for me. Perhaps you don't have Tivo Desktop installed (needed for its decoder)?


A .ts file should already be decrypted.


----------



## moyekj

Soapm said:


> I am having this same problem, any ETR on the fix?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "E:\From Tivo\S02E201__Roots__.TiVo" "E:\From Tivo\S02E201__Roots__.mpg.qsfix" /l:D:\Chuck\LOCALS~1\Temp\VRDLock163819396642291927.tmp /m /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:528 /y:480
> 
> C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(131, 4) (null): The server threw an exception.


 Doesn't look like the same problem. Line 131 is attempting to write output file which is failing. If you continue to have the problem you could try and use current non-beta release of VRD to see if that fixes the issue, but like I said appears to be a different problem.


----------



## Soapm

moyekj said:


> Doesn't look like the same problem. Line 131 is attempting to write output file which is failing. If you continue to have the problem you could try and use current non-beta release of VRD to see if that fixes the issue, but like I said appears to be a different problem.


What could cause that error?

I used the changes listed above to pull the file as ts but can't get it to encode. It seems to be having trouble writing to E:/Ready/. This was using both HB and ffmpeg so I know it's something weird.


----------



## Hyrax

howards said:


> VLC plays back TS files for me. Perhaps you don't have Tivo Desktop installed (needed for its decoder)?


I do have Tivo Desktop installed ... VRD also requires it, I think. VLC plays most .TS files for me, just not the ones created by KMTTG.


----------



## lpwcomp

Hyrax said:


> I do have Tivo Desktop installed ... VRD also requires it, I think. VLC plays most .TS files for me, just not the ones created by KMTTG.


What are you using to decrypt?


----------



## Hyrax

lpwcomp said:


> What are you using to decrypt?


I've tried all of the available options. I think I'm currently using tivolibre in Directshow comparability mode. However, I found the advice to download the Tivo file, edit it with VRD, write out a .TS file (no recoding), then use ccextractor to be the easiest workflow.


----------



## Bane7

The windows tools are failing to download in kmttg with the below error: 


Connection error: Connection timed out: connect"

I can download the package manually without issue from sourceforge. Are there manual install instructions for the tools? Is it as simple as putting a path to the tools in the configuration page?

Thanks,


----------



## moyekj

Bane7 said:


> The windows tools are failing to download in kmttg with the below error:
> 
> Connection error: Connection timed out: connect"
> 
> I can download the package manually without issue from sourceforge. Are there manual install instructions for the tools? Is it as simple as putting a path to the tools in the configuration page?
> 
> Thanks,


Just drop zip file in same folder as kmttg.jar and unzip there allowing overwrite of all files.


----------



## Jester60

Jester60 said:


> Series 4 TIVO, everything worked 4 weeks ago (I'm a trucker and use kmttg to transfer files to watch on the road and last time I was home it worked fine. No changes to any hardware, did update Java to ver 8 update 91.
> 
> Now when I try to connect to TIVO I get this:
> >> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Jesters DVR ...
> 
> RemoteInit - (IP=10.0.0.10, port=1413): Software caused connection abort: recv failed
> 
> [java.net.SocketInputStream.socketRead0(Native Method), java.net.SocketInputStream.socketRead(Unknown Source), java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.readFully(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:192), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:154), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:593), com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying$1AutoThread.run(NowPlaying.java:74), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]
> 
> Rebooted TIVO, laptop, router. Tried turning off firewall. No other connectivity issues on the network anywhere.


So no other ideas on how to solve or even troubleshoot this? (yes I edited the original quote to reflect the ideas I've already tried)


----------



## ThAbtO

Jester60 said:


> So no other ideas on how to solve or even troubleshoot this? (yes I edited the original quote to reflect the ideas I've already tried)


What version of KMTTG are you using? Hope its the most recent.


----------



## Jester60

ThAbtO said:


> What version of KMTTG are you using? Hope its the most recent.


Just now updated to 2.1s. When I try to connect to my box I get:

>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Jesters DVR ...

RemoteInit - (IP=10.0.0.10, port=1413): Software caused connection abort: recv failed

[java.net.SocketInputStream.socketRead0(Native Method), java.net.SocketInputStream.socketRead(Unknown Source), java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.readFully(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:210), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:172), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:616), com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying$1AutoThread.run(NowPlaying.java:93), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]


----------



## kpeters59

Seems like a lot of Java errors to me.

I'd consider fully uninstalling Java, rebooting and then re-installing Java.

HTH,

-KP


----------



## keenanSR

Maybe an odd question, but is there a way to pin a kmttg shortcut to the Windows 10 taskbar? I'm guessing Win 10 doesn't like jar files attached to the taskbar and I'm wondering if there's a way around that.

Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO

Jester60 said:


> Just now updated to 2.1s. When I try to connect to my box I get:
> 
> >> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Jesters DVR ...
> 
> RemoteInit - (IP=10.0.0.10, port=1413): Software caused connection abort: recv failed
> 
> [java.net.SocketInputStream.socketRead0(Native Method), java.net.SocketInputStream.socketRead(Unknown Source), java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.readFully(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:210), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:172), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:616), com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying$1AutoThread.run(NowPlaying.java:93), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]


Something tells me that it is trying to access a Tivo Stream. Do you have one? Its also built-in on Roamio Plus/Pro.


----------



## Jester60

kpeters59 said:


> Seems like a lot of Java errors to me.
> 
> I'd consider fully uninstalling Java, rebooting and then re-installing Java.
> 
> HTH,
> 
> -KP


Yea .. tried that too. Even tried uninstalling Java, installing an older version ... no go. Uninstalled that old version and reinstalled the most recent ... no joy.

I think now it has something to do with my laptop. I pulled out an old Win 7 laptop, installed kmttg and the tools ... it connects right up to the TIVO (after configuring it of course) and is running now. I did try turning off the firewall ... that didn't help either.

If I can't get this figured out looks like I'll have to download and decrypt on my old laptop, copy the files to a flash drive and then to my new laptop.


----------



## Jester60

ThAbtO said:


> Something tells me that it is trying to access a Tivo Stream. Do you have one? Its also built-in on Roamio Plus/Pro.


Don't have a TIVO Stream. Like I said in my first post ... nothing that I know of changed (besides Java updates) between when it worked and when it didn't work. No additional boxes, setting changes .... nothing.

It does now work on my old Win 7 laptop so it's not kmttg, my network or the TIVO ... I assume.


----------



## ThAbtO

Well, if its working using another PC.... Is it connected to the same network as the Tivo?


----------



## Jester60

ThAbtO said:


> Well, if its working using another PC.... Is it connected to the same network as the Tivo?


Yes. The TIVO is connected to my router with a CAT5 cable, as it has been for over a year. Both laptops are connected to the router via wifi.

I just deleted my kmttg folder from my Win 10 system, rebooted, reinstalled the most recent version of kmttg and the tools ... configured the settings for my tivo and VideoReDo and ... no go.


----------



## Hyrax

Jester-
I'd assume that since all your problems started with the new Java install that you uninstalled the update that doesn't work and then re-installed the update that did work? I'm using update 66 and it works fine, if that helps.

do you have any save points, or system backups? If so you might want to go back top the point before you installed the new Java build.

I know nothing about Java, but from all you've said it appears to me that Java build 81 on Windows 10 might be the problem.


----------



## lpwcomp

keenanSR said:


> Maybe an odd question, but is there a way to pin a kmttg shortcut to the Windows 10 taskbar? I'm guessing Win 10 doesn't like jar files attached to the taskbar and I'm wondering if there's a way around that.
> 
> Thanks


See post #9 here.


----------



## mlippert

Jester60 said:


> I just deleted my kmttg folder from my Win 10 system, rebooted, reinstalled the most recent version of kmttg and the tools ... configured the settings for my tivo and VideoReDo and ... no go.


Since you're running Win 10, you've got one more variable no one has mentioned yet, Windows 10 automatically installs updates, and I bet in a 4 week span it has installed some updates. I don't run Win 10, so I'm not sure how to check what updates it might have installed in the last 4 weeks since kmttg was last working, but it might be worth checking out.

Also I know there's another way to test that you can connect to the TiVo directly, not using kmttg, using http (not sure what tool, just a browser?) can someone else here remind me how you do that?


----------



## lpwcomp

mlippert said:


> Also I know there's another way to test that you can connect to the TiVo directly, not using kmttg, using http (not sure what tool, just a browser?) can someone else here remind me how you do that?


https://<tivo ip address>

user: tivo
password: <tivo MAK>


----------



## keenanSR

lpwcomp said:


> See post #9 here.


I've seen that post and I couldn't get it to work, this time I tried it and it did work. Odd work-around but it does work, thanks!


----------



## minimeh

keenanSR said:


> Maybe an odd question, but is there a way to pin a kmttg shortcut to the Windows 10 taskbar? I'm guessing Win 10 doesn't like jar files attached to the taskbar and I'm wondering if there's a way around that.
> 
> Thanks


The instructions below assume you are using kmttg v2.1s (or later), your installation is in C:\kmttg, and your Java installation location.

If you are not up to kmttg v2.1s you will not have the specified icon. You can skip changing the shortcut icon, choose another icon, or upgrade first.

The kmttg and Java installation locations are for example only--adjust as necessary.


Right click on the desktop.
Select "New" then "Shortcut"
Browse to the javaw.exe executable in your Java installation, e.g. "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_92\bin\javaw.exe". Don't click Next yet!
Now add " -jar c:\kmttg\kmttg.jar" (everything between but not including the quotes) to the javaw.exe line that you browsed to.
Now click Next.
Change the name to what you want, e.g. kmttg, and click Finish.
Now right click on the newly created shortcut and select Properties
In the Properties dialog, click on "Change Icon" and browse to the icon in the kmttg installation folder, e.g. C:\kmttg\TtGo_blue.ico.
Click Ok to the change icon dialog and then Ok to the properties dialog.
Double click your new kmttg shortcut to run kmttg. Tell Windows firewall to allow the application network access if it asks.
In the Windows taskbar, right click on the kmttg task icon and select "Pin to taskbar"


----------



## ThAbtO

Jester60 said:


> Yes. The TIVO is connected to my router with a CAT5 cable, as it has been for over a year. Both laptops are connected to the router via wifi.
> 
> I just deleted my kmttg folder from my Win 10 system, rebooted, reinstalled the most recent version of kmttg and the tools ... configured the settings for my tivo and VideoReDo and ... no go.





lpwcomp said:


> https://<tivo ip address>
> 
> user: tivo
> password: <tivo MAK>


You should try this also, from the problem PC/Mac.


----------



## keenanSR

minimeh said:


> The instructions below assume you are using kmttg v2.1s (or later), your installation is in C:\kmttg, and your Java installation location.
> 
> If you are not up to kmttg v2.1s you will not have the specified icon. You can skip changing the shortcut icon, choose another icon, or upgrade first.
> 
> The kmttg and Java installation locations are for example only--adjust as necessary.
> 
> 
> Right click on the desktop.
> Select "New" then "Shortcut"
> Browse to the javaw.exe executable in your Java installation, e.g. "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_92\bin\javaw.exe". Don't click Next yet!
> Now add " -jar c:\kmttg\kmttg.jar" (everything between but not including the quotes) to the javaw.exe line that you browsed to.
> Now click Next.
> Change the name to what you want, e.g. kmttg, and click Finish.
> Now right click on the newly created shortcut and select Properties
> In the Properties dialog, click on "Change Icon" and browse to the icon in the kmttg installation folder, e.g. C:\kmttg\TtGo_blue.ico.
> Click Ok to the change icon dialog and then Ok to the properties dialog.
> Double click your new kmttg shortcut to run kmttg. Tell Windows firewall to allow the application network access if it asks.
> -->
> In the Windows taskbar, right click on the kmttg task icon and select "Pin to taskbar"


When right-clicking the icon in the taskbar there is no option to "pin to taskbar" only "close window".

The previously posted method works except that it opens a second window, or rather a second icon in the taskbar.


----------



## minimeh

Hmm, I went through the steps on Windows 10 and it worked fine. Ah well...


----------



## Allanon

Just updated to Java 8 update 91 and I'm getting this when refreshing the playlist:



> >> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Theater ...
> 
> RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.1.105, port=1413): java.security.cert.CertificateException: Certificates does not conform to algorithm constraints
> 
> [sun.security.ssl.Alerts.getSSLException(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.fatal(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.fatalSE(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.fatalSE(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.serverCertificate(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.processMessage(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.processLoop(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.process_record(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:189), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:151), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:604), com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying$1AutoThread.run(NowPlaying.java:92), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]


My computer OS is Windows 10 and I'm accessing Suddenlink Tivo Premieres. It worked fine until I updated. I know rolling back to the previous version will probably fix the problem but I updated because other apps were requiring a newer version of Java.


----------



## moyekj

Allanon said:


> Just updated to Java 8 update 91 and I'm getting this when refreshing the playlist:
> 
> My computer OS is Windows 10 and I'm accessing Suddenlink Tivo Premieres. It worked fine until I updated. I know rolling back to the previous version will probably fix the problem but I updated because other apps were requiring a newer version of Java.


 I'm running Java 8 update 91 on Windows 10 without issue. If you are running old version of kmttg that would be the problem.


----------



## Allanon

moyekj said:


> I'm running Java 8 update 91 on Windows 10 without issue. If you are running old version of kmttg that would be the problem.


Thanks, updating to the newest version fixed the problem. I didn't realize you updated the program so often.


----------



## jcbpublic

Suddenlink customer using their Tivo service. When I login to Tivo.com the box shows as Suddenlink Pace PVR (6 tuner dvr), but all the software is Tivo. I also have a Tivo mini.
Just downloaded kmttg and configured including Tivo login info. Tivos show up but I cannot get them to populate in the remote tab. I am trying to backup my season passes. I think I may have some hard drive issues so before I try kickstarter and call Suddenlink, I want to have a backup of my season passes. I would appreciate any insight.


----------



## moyekj

jcbpublic said:


> Suddenlink customer using their Tivo service. When I login to Tivo.com the box shows as Suddenlink Pace PVR (6 tuner dvr), but all the software is Tivo. I also have a Tivo mini.
> Just downloaded kmttg and configured including Tivo login info. Tivos show up but I cannot get them to populate in the remote tab. I am trying to backup my season passes. I think I may have some hard drive issues so before I try kickstarter and call Suddenlink, I want to have a backup of my season passes. I would appreciate any insight.


 Under config--TiVos tab you may have to manually enable RPC for each TiVo, then re-start kmttg. Then they will show up in Remote tabs, but no idea if Suddenlink boxes support RPC or not so may not work.


----------



## jcbpublic

moyekj said:


> Under config--TiVos tab you may have to manually enable RPC for each TiVo, then re-start kmttg. Then they will show up in Remote tabs, but no idea if Suddenlink boxes support RPC or not so may not work.


That was the solution. Thanks so much! I love a 10 second fix.


----------



## moyekj

v2.1t version released. Consult release_notes for details.


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> v2.1t version released. Consult release_notes for details.


@moyekj - Thanks for adding sort as TiVo option! I have often wished for this feature, but never took the time to ask. It makes comparing lists much easier.

There is a bug though:

If the TiVo sort option is turned on, folders are off and I sort, shows sort properly.

If the TiVo sort option is on, folders are on and I try to sort, I get the following error:


Spoiler



java.lang.NullPointerException
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.comparator.ShowComparator.compare(ShowComparator.java:37)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.comparator.ShowComparator.compare(ShowComparator.java:26)
at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.TableColumnComparatorBase$TreeTableColumnComparator.doCompare(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.TableColumnComparatorBase.compare(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.collections.SortHelper.mergeSort(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.collections.SortHelper.mergeSort(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.collections.SortHelper.mergeSort(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.collections.SortHelper.mergeSort(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.collections.SortHelper.mergeSort(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.collections.SortHelper.mergeSort(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.collections.SortHelper.sort(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.collections.SortHelper.sort(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.collections.ObservableListWrapper.sort(Unknown Source)
at javafx.collections.FXCollections.sort(Unknown Source)
at javafx.scene.control.TreeItem.doSort(Unknown Source)
at javafx.scene.control.TreeItem.runSort(Unknown Source)
at javafx.scene.control.TreeItem.sort(Unknown Source)
at javafx.scene.control.TreeItem.sort(Unknown Source)
at javafx.scene.control.TreeTableView$3.call(Unknown Source)
at javafx.scene.control.TreeTableView$3.call(Unknown Source)
at javafx.scene.control.TreeTableView.sort(Unknown Source)
at javafx.scene.control.TreeTableView.doSort(Unknown Source)
at javafx.scene.control.TreeTableView.lambda$new$119(Unknown Source)
at javafx.beans.WeakInvalidationListener.invalidated(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.binding.ExpressionHelper$Generic.fireValueChangedEvent(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.binding.ExpressionHelper.fireValueChangedEvent(Unknown Source)
at javafx.beans.property.ObjectPropertyBase.fireValueChangedEvent(Unknown Source)
at javafx.beans.property.ObjectPropertyBase.markInvalid(Unknown Source)
at javafx.beans.property.ObjectPropertyBase.set(Unknown Source)
at javafx.scene.control.TreeTableColumn.setSortType(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.TableColumnSortTypeWrapper.setSortType(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.skin.TableColumnHeader.sortColumn(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.skin.TableColumnHeader.lambda$static$55(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventDispatcher.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
at javafx.event.Event.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
at javafx.scene.Scene$MouseHandler.process(Unknown Source)
at javafx.scene.Scene$MouseHandler.access$1500(Unknown Source)
at javafx.scene.Scene.impl_processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at javafx.scene.Scene$ScenePeerListener.mouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$MouseEventNotification.run(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$MouseEventNotification.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler.lambda$handleMouseEvent$354(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.QuantumToolkit.runWithoutRenderLock(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler.handleMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.glass.ui.View.handleMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.glass.ui.View.notifyMouse(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication._runLoop(Native Method)
at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication.lambda$null$148(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


I get a similar error if I sort 1st and then turn folders on.


----------



## moyekj

Good catch. Pretty easy fix to the issue so I've released a new version v2.1u with the fix.

Thanks.


elprice7345 said:


> @moyekj - Thanks for adding sort as TiVo option! I have often wished for this feature, but never took the time to ask. It makes comparing lists much easier.
> 
> There is a bug though:
> 
> If the TiVo sort option is turned on, folders are off and I sort, shows sort properly.
> 
> If the TiVo sort option is on, folders are on and I try to sort, I get the following error:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> java.lang.NullPointerException
> at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.comparator.ShowComparator.compare(ShowComparator.java:37)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.comparator.ShowComparator.compare(ShowComparator.java:26)
> at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.TableColumnComparatorBase$TreeTableColumnComparator.doCompare(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.TableColumnComparatorBase.compare(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.collections.SortHelper.mergeSort(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.collections.SortHelper.mergeSort(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.collections.SortHelper.mergeSort(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.collections.SortHelper.mergeSort(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.collections.SortHelper.mergeSort(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.collections.SortHelper.mergeSort(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.collections.SortHelper.sort(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.collections.SortHelper.sort(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.collections.ObservableListWrapper.sort(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.collections.FXCollections.sort(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.scene.control.TreeItem.doSort(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.scene.control.TreeItem.runSort(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.scene.control.TreeItem.sort(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.scene.control.TreeItem.sort(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.scene.control.TreeTableView$3.call(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.scene.control.TreeTableView$3.call(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.scene.control.TreeTableView.sort(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.scene.control.TreeTableView.doSort(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.scene.control.TreeTableView.lambda$new$119(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.beans.WeakInvalidationListener.invalidated(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.binding.ExpressionHelper$Generic.fireValueChangedEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.binding.ExpressionHelper.fireValueChangedEvent(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.beans.property.ObjectPropertyBase.fireValueChangedEvent(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.beans.property.ObjectPropertyBase.markInvalid(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.beans.property.ObjectPropertyBase.set(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.scene.control.TreeTableColumn.setSortType(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.TableColumnSortTypeWrapper.setSortType(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.skin.TableColumnHeader.sortColumn(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.skin.TableColumnHeader.lambda$static$55(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventDispatcher.dispatchBubblingEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEventImpl(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.event.Event.fireEvent(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.scene.Scene$MouseHandler.process(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.scene.Scene$MouseHandler.access$1500(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.scene.Scene.impl_processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
> at javafx.scene.Scene$ScenePeerListener.mouseEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$MouseEventNotification.run(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$MouseEventNotification.run(Unknown Source)
> at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
> at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler.lambda$handleMouseEvent$354(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.QuantumToolkit.runWithoutRenderLock(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler.handleMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.glass.ui.View.handleMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.glass.ui.View.notifyMouse(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication._runLoop(Native Method)
> at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication.lambda$null$148(Unknown Source)
> at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
> 
> 
> I get a similar error if I sort 1st and then turn folders on.


----------



## mattack

About still says that 2.1t is the latest.. but i'm supposedly in the process of upgrading to 2.1u.. (because of the sort problem)


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> Good catch. Pretty easy fix to the issue so I've released a new version v2.1u with the fix.
> 
> Thanks.


Tested and fixed! As always, thanks for the quick turnaround @moyekj!

Would it be possible to add the same sort as TiVo capability to the To Do list table or for that matter to any applicable table in kmttg?

The TDL is my next priority, but I think the capability could be useful in other tabs, e.g., Files, Search, Deleted, etc.


----------



## tivoyahoo

If it is necessary to download h.264 recordings as TS, does kmttg default to TS for h.264 files regardless of other TS/PS settings? Does it prevent the user from mistakenly attempting PS transfer? Or is there a setting specific to h.264 downloads separate from mpeg2 file handling?

And I am wondering if there is a way to configure kmttg to identify mpeg4 recordings in a unique fashion in the NPL? or by sorting results or search function? or color coding mpeg4 recordings in results?

In other words, is there an easy way to tell what items in the Now Playing List are mpeg 2 vs. mpeg 4? or is the only way to see the encoding to "Display RPC Data (r)" ? Thank You.


----------



## ThAbtO

So far the only way to distinguish between Mpeg2 and MPEG4 shows is the size of the shows. MPEG4 would be smaller (compressed). MPG2 would be about 2-5GB/Hr.


----------



## minimeh

I ran across a small bug when importing skip data. It shows up only when kmttg can't automatically locate the skip data file and prompts for it. When pointed to a VideoRedo project file, the import silently fails if the file extension is not exactly ".VPrj". When using comskip to generate skip data to a VideoRedo project, the extension is lower-cased to ".vprj", which of course is not a problem in Windows.

The problem kmttg has is that the following code at line 96 of SkipImport.java fails to identify the file as a VideoRedo project because of case sensitivity:


Code:


            if (usedFile.endsWith(".VPrj"))
               cuts = vrdImport(usedFile, Long.parseLong(entry.get("duration")));
            if (usedFile.endsWith(".edl"))
               cuts = edlImport(usedFile, Long.parseLong(entry.get("duration")));

I patched my copy to fix that with:


Code:


            if (usedFile.toLowerCase().endsWith(".vprj"))
               cuts = vrdImport(usedFile, Long.parseLong(entry.get("duration")));
            if (usedFile.toLowerCase().endsWith(".edl"))
               cuts = edlImport(usedFile, Long.parseLong(entry.get("duration")));

Out of an abundance of caution, I ensured ".edl" is tested without case-sensitivity issues as well.


----------



## RedMan8

Is it possible to use the KMTTG "Auto Transfers Service" to review the commercial cuts with VideoRedo (version 4) - and then import those into the AutoSkip table?

I have done this in the "Loop Once In GUI" with no problem - but when I enable all the options in the Service mode - it saves the VPrj file with the estimated cuts - then I manually open that with VideoRedo - then I fix it and save the project file.
Saving the project file in the "GUI" mode will automatically import the skip data, but that doesn't happen in the service mode.

When I try to manually import the skip data - it says there is no "ContentID" for this recording. I think it's because the VPrj file references an mpeg at that point because it went through the quick stream fix... but again, this all works flawlessly in the "GUI"??


----------



## philhu

Is there any way to automate the skip stuff tivo does now in a download/transcode step? I assume the skip stuff is in a data file that can be automatically run through vrd?


----------



## RedMan8

RedMan8 said:


> Is it possible to use the KMTTG "Auto Transfers Service" to review the commercial cuts with VideoRedo (version 4) - and then import those into the AutoSkip table?


I guess the real question is - what are the steps to use VRD to manually review the commercial cuts using the "Auto Transfers Service" mode?
I would be willing to try cutting the commercials and then re-pushing the file, but do I have to perform the push manually? and delete the original recording manually?


----------



## moyekj

RedMan8 said:


> I guess the real question is - what are the steps to use VRD to manually review the commercial cuts using the "Auto Transfers Service" mode?
> I would be willing to try cutting the commercials and then re-pushing the file, but do I have to perform the push manually? and delete the original recording manually?


 The problem is launching VRD GUI from service mode doesn't work, so kmttg intentionally limits "vrdreview" task to GUI mode only. As a test I just tried enabling "vrdreview" to run in service mode too, and while I see the following in auto.log.0 file indicating it attempted to run VRD GUI:
2016_07_13_05:48:44 >> Running vrdreview on C:\home\dvd\Eyewitness News 500AM.VPrj ...
2016_07_13_05:48:44 "C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoReDoTVSuite5\VideoReDo5.exe" "C:\home\dvd\Eyewitness News 500AM.VPrj"

The task manager shows the above running, but it's never actually displayed, so as I've found in the past, launching VRD GUI from service mode doesn't work hence why it was disabled previously.

In contrast using "Run in GUI" mode obviously there is no problem launching VRD GUI there.


----------



## RedMan8

Ah yes - that makes sense!

So in order to review commercials manually - I can let the "Auto Transfer" service get metadata, decrypt, QS Fix and Ad Detect (and even "rpc Delete" if I'm brave).

Then I can manually open each vprj file with VideoRedo - adjust it and save it - then use the "Files" tab to cut and re-push the files??

This could work!


I've been using the auto cutting and pushing for years, but now that I'm using the AutoSkip instead I have finally gotten frustrated with the inaccuracy of the auto ad-detect. I'd like to start manually reviewing but I've never done it before. And of course I want to take care of as much as possible automatically.


----------



## moyekj

If you are using AutoSkip why are you pushing files back to TiVo? All you need is to import skip data.


RedMan8 said:


> Ah yes - that makes sense!
> 
> So in order to review commercials manually - I can let the "Auto Transfer" service get metadata, decrypt, QS Fix and Ad Detect (and even "rpc Delete" if I'm brave).
> 
> Then I can manually open each vprj file with VideoRedo - adjust it and save it - then use the "Files" tab to cut and re-push the files??
> 
> This could work!
> 
> 
> I've been using the auto cutting and pushing for years, but now that I'm using the AutoSkip instead I have finally gotten frustrated with the inaccuracy of the auto ad-detect. I'd like to start manually reviewing but I've never done it before. And of course I want to take care of as much as possible automatically.


----------



## RedMan8

moyekj said:


> If you are using AutoSkip why are you pushing files back to TiVo? All you need is to import skip data.


Oh yea - good point... when I tried to import my new vprj file into AutoSkip - it told me there was no ContentID. I assumed that was because it had a decrypted mpg to work with instead of a .TiVo file??

Plus - in order to import the skip data I have to refresh my now playing list and find the recording. It doesn't take that long I guess but still annoying.

If I'm going to go through the hassle of looking at the commercials perfectly - then I might as well push the file back.

But I would like to know how to import the skip data anyway though.


----------



## moyekj

RedMan8 said:


> Oh yea - good point... when I tried to import my new vprj file into AutoSkip - it told me there was no ContentID. I assumed that was because it had a decrypted mpg to work with instead of a .TiVo file??
> 
> Plus - in order to import the skip data I have to refresh my now playing list and find the recording. It doesn't take that long I guess but still annoying.
> 
> If I'm going to go through the hassle of looking at the commercials perfectly - then I might as well push the file back.
> 
> But I would like to know how to import the skip data anyway though.


 You can't do the skip import from FILES tab. It has to be done from NPL tab for a title that still exists on the TiVo itself since it needs contentId and offerId that are only available via RPC. Also files that you push to TiVo using pyTivo will not work since they won't have contentId.

But as long as you have Vprj file still present and the original (not pushed) recording still exists on the TiVo, the "Import Skip" from NPL table will work to create the AutoSkip entry.

What I do to create AutoSkip entries is:
Under config--VideoRedo I enable:
"Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts"

Then in GUI mode I simply enable "Ad Cut" task only and choose an NPL entry and click on Start.

This way it will download the .TiVo file and I manually review where cuts should be based on the .TiVo file directly, and after I close VRD it's automatically imported into AutoSkip.
(I also have file settings such that .TiVo and .Vprj files get deleted automatically so I don't have to go clean up manually).

I don't find Ad Detect useful at all since I can more quickly mark commercials manually rather than reviewing/correcting skip points that are usually wrong anyway. Generating AutoSkip directly from .TiVo directly is important since qsfix can change timeline vs what it is as recorded on the TiVo itself.


----------



## murgatroyd

Just had to submit another lineup issue to TiVo. It is *so much easier* being to cut and paste my TSN using kmttg than it is to read it off the TV screen and type it in.

Thanks again for a great, great program.


----------



## Jayboy3

What's a good tool to use to fix my video files from Tivo recordings? Some of my recorded programs have errrors (probably power fluctuations, signal problems, etc) that cause it to stop in VLC and Plex. 

I'd even be happy with a tool to scan and find them, so I know which programs I need to re-record (if it can't be fixed).

VLC has an "on the fly" fix feature, but I want one that repairs it. Even if it has to snip a little bit of content.


----------



## ThAbtO

Jayboy3 said:


> What's a good tool to use to fix my video files from Tivo recordings? Some of my recorded programs have errrors (probably power fluctuations, signal problems, etc) that cause it to stop in VLC and Plex.
> 
> I'd even be happy with a tool to scan and find them, so I know which programs I need to re-record (if it can't be fixed).
> 
> VLC has an "on the fly" fix feature, but I want one that repairs it. Even if it has to snip a little bit of content.


If you are a Windows user, I would recommend VideoReDo. It would fix timestamp issues among other things as well as lets you edit commercials and other content. Its not free though but worth it.


----------



## RedMan8

I've been using version 3 and 4 for years now, it's awesome!

Although recently (since my windows 10 update), the mpg files that it creates have a small issue on the TiVo... The play bar is blank (not green). This makes it so I can't fast forward or rewind. I can pause and play though and the quality is fine.

I can't find any articles or any others having this issue.
Does anyone know if there are options I can try? Maybe some custom settings in the encoding profiles?

ETA: To be clear... My VideoRedo version 4 is suddenly having this issue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worachj

Having a problem this morning getting the now playing list from my Roamio.

"Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Living Room .."

KMTTG works fine getting the now playing list from my TiVO HD Premiere, and TiVo S3, it just does nothing while getting the list from my Roamio.

I suspect a TiVo server problem and was wondering if anybody else is having problems.

EDIT:
*ITS WORKING NOW!* Now sure what the problems was, but its working now 35 minutes later.


----------



## tivoyahoo

worachj said:


> I suspect a TiVo server problem and was wondering if anybody else is having problems.


Yes, I mentioned seeing the same thing with an rpc timeout, same as the original poster over in this thread/post and also wondered if it was a tivo server / traffic issue:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10933390#post10933390

I ended up rebooting my router thinking it might be an ip addressing issue needing a reset, but that is probably entirely useless as a "fix" if the issue is in fact out at the tivo servers.

The thread starter in that linked post thought it might be related to the recent "u" release. worachj, you're seeing this with "u", right?

am wondering: are the Tivo HD and S3 unaffected because they don't use rpc?


----------



## worachj

tivoyahoo said:


> Yes, I mentioned seeing the same thing with an rpc timeout, same as the original poster over in this thread/post and also wondered if it was a tivo server / traffic issue:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10933390#post10933390
> 
> I ended up rebooting my router thinking it might be an ip addressing issue needing a reset, but that is probably entirely useless as a "fix" if the issue is in fact out at the tivo servers.
> 
> The thread starter in that linked post thought it might be related to the recent "u" release. worachj, you're seeing this with "u", right?
> 
> am wondering: are the Tivo HD and S3 unaffected because they don't use rpc?


Not sure what the problem was. I had KMTTG running and downloading from another TiVo. I just keep hitting the refresh button for the Roamio in KMTTG every 10 minutes and it worked after 30+ minutes.


----------



## lpwcomp

RedMan8 said:


> I've been using version 3 and 4 for years now, it's awesome!
> 
> Although recently (since my windows 10 update), the mpg files that it creates have a small issue on the TiVo... The play bar is blank (not green). This makes it so I can't fast forward or rewind. I can pause and play though and the quality is fine.
> 
> I can't find any articles or any others having this issue.
> Does anyone know if there are options I can try? Maybe some custom settings in the encoding profiles?
> 
> ETA: To be clear... My VideoRedo version 4 is suddenly having this issue
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are you getting the recordings back to the TiVo and what model TiVo?

In any case, what you might try is an older version of ffmpeg, say from 2014.


----------



## RedMan8

I'm using pyTivo (and KMTTG of course).
Premiere 2 tuner

Of course... An older version of ffmpeg! I never thought of that, thanks!


----------



## Smurfslayer

im seeing all of the ad cut downloads and decrypt downloads fail after upgrading to Java 8 v 101

Im on OS X 10.11.6, got a push for a java update a few days ago and all of the ad cut downloads have failed since. kmttg is 2.1u

messages: 
SkipService (Living Room): monitor started
>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Living Room ...
>> Getting Now Playing List from DVR-B6B9 ...
https://192.168.1.15/TiVoConnect?Co...aying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=0
NPL job completed: 0:00:08
---DONE--- job=javaplaylist tivo=DVR-B6B9
>> Continuing Now Playing List from DVR-B6B9 (32/37)...
https://192.168.1.15/TiVoConnect?Co...ying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=32
300 SHOWS, 1626 GB USED
NPL job completed: 0:00:30
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Living Room

Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros
Recorded Thu 07/21/2016 10:00 PM on 550=USAHD, Duration=60 mins, EpisodeNumber=105, originalAirDate=2016-07-21
After witnessing a horrific event, Teresa advances her plans; Brenda needs money to survive, and assembles a ragtag team of dealers.
>> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO /users/user1/Documents/TiVo Recordings/Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).ts ...
NPL job completed: 0:01:25
---DONE--- job=javaplaylist tivo=DVR-B6B9
37 SHOWS, 124 GB USED
tdownload_decrypt
[java.net.SocketInputStream.socketRead0(Native Method), java.net.SocketInputStream.socketRead(SocketInputStream.java:116), java.net.SocketInputStream.read(SocketInputStream.java:170), java.net.SocketInputStream.read(SocketInputStream.java:141), java.io.BufferedInputStream.read1(BufferedInputStream.java:284), java.io.BufferedInputStream.read(BufferedInputStream.java:345), sun.net.www.http.ChunkedInputStream.readAheadBlocking(ChunkedInputStream.java:552), sun.net.www.http.ChunkedInputStream.readAhead(ChunkedInputStream.java:609), sun.net.www.http.ChunkedInputStream.read(ChunkedInputStream.java:696), java.io.FilterInputStream.read(FilterInputStream.java:133), sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection$HttpInputStream.read(HttpURLConnection.java:3336), java.io.BufferedInputStream.read1(BufferedInputStream.java:284), java.io.BufferedInputStream.read(BufferedInputStream.java:345), com.tivo.kmttg.main.http.downloadPipedStream(http.java:341), com.tivo.kmttg.task.tdownload_decrypt$1Thread1.run(tdownload_decrypt.java:168), java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745)]
Download failed to file: /users/user1/Documents/TiVo Recordings/Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).ts
Removed failed download file: /users/user1/Documents/TiVo Recordings/Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).ts

...
ueen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).ts: Download attempt # 5 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO /users/user1/Documents/TiVo Recordings/Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).ts ...
http IO exception for: http://192.168.1.7:80/download/Quee...Playing&id=224319&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.1.7:80/download/Quee...Playing&id=224319&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false
tdownload_decrypt
[java.io.BufferedInputStream.getInIfOpen(BufferedInputStream.java:159), java.io.BufferedInputStream.read1(BufferedInputStream.java:284), java.io.BufferedInputStream.read(BufferedInputStream.java:345), com.tivo.kmttg.main.http.downloadPipedStream(http.java:341), com.tivo.kmttg.task.tdownload_decrypt$1Thread1.run(tdownload_decrypt.java:168), java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745)]
Download failed to file: /users/user1/Documents/TiVo Recordings/Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).ts
Removed failed download file: /users/user1/Documents/TiVo Recordings/Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).ts
Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).ts: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!
Removing job: {source=https://192.168.1.7:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=224319 tivoName=Living Room type=comskip status=queued familyId=3.15}
Removing job: {source=https://192.168.1.7:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=224319 tivoName=Living Room type=comskip_review status=queued familyId=3.17}
Removing job: {source=https://192.168.1.7:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=224319 tivoName=Living Room type=ffcut status=queued familyId=3.19}
Killing 'tdownload_decrypt' file: /users/user1/Documents/TiVo Recordings/Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).ts

None of the network, TiVo settings or other changes I can think of have been updated.

any ideas?


----------



## moyekj

Smurfslayer, turn off combined download/decrypt config option to see if that fixes it. Likely it won't. If you get 503 error then reboot the TiVo. If 503 error following reboot then turn off TS downloads config option.


----------



## Smurfslayer

I already turned of TS downloads, Ive tried that in both ad cut and decrypt. 
Ill let you know if anything else works.


----------



## Smurfslayer

Update:
turning off decrypt did allow a download.
I power cycled the TiVo - its a premiere btw...

I was able to get ad cut for a couple show - Rev runs around the world, but Queen of the South still refuses to cooperate in .ts, or non TS format, ad cut or decrypt.

DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO /users/user1/Documents/TiVo Recordings/Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).mpg ...
http IO exception for: http://192.168.1.7:80/download/Queen+of+the+South.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=224319
Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.1.7:80/download/Queen+of+the+South.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=224319
tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false
tdownload_decrypt
[java.io.BufferedInputStream.getInIfOpen(BufferedInputStream.java:159), java.io.BufferedInputStream.read1(BufferedInputStream.java:284), java.io.BufferedInputStream.read(BufferedInputStream.java:345), com.tivo.kmttg.main.http.downloadPipedStream(http.java:341), com.tivo.kmttg.task.tdownload_decrypt$1Thread1.run(tdownload_decrypt.java:168), java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745)]
Download failed to file: /users/user1/Documents/TiVo Recordings/Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).mpg
Removed failed download file: /users/user1/Documents/TiVo Recordings/Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).mpg
Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).mpg: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO /users/user1/Documents/TiVo Recordings/Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).mpg ...
http IO exception for: http://192.168.1.7:80/download/Queen+of+the+South.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=224319
Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.1.7:80/download/Queen+of+the+South.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=224319
tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false
tdownload_decrypt
[java.io.BufferedInputStream.getInIfOpen(BufferedInputStream.java:159), java.io.BufferedInputStream.read1(BufferedInputStream.java:284), java.io.BufferedInputStream.read(BufferedInputStream.java:345), com.tivo.kmttg.main.http.downloadPipedStream(http.java:341), com.tivo.kmttg.task.tdownload_decrypt$1Thread1.run(tdownload_decrypt.java:168), java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745)]
Download failed to file: /users/user1/Documents/TiVo Recordings/Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).mpg
Removed failed download file: /users/user1/Documents/TiVo Recordings/Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).mpg
Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).mpg: Download attempt # 3 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO /users/user1/Documents/TiVo Recordings/Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).mpg ...
http IO exception for: http://192.168.1.7:80/download/Queen+of+the+South.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=224319
Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.1.7:80/download/Queen+of+the+South.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=224319
tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false
tdownload_decrypt
[java.io.BufferedInputStream.getInIfOpen(BufferedInputStream.java:159), java.io.BufferedInputStream.read1(BufferedInputStream.java:284), java.io.BufferedInputStream.read(BufferedInputStream.java:345), com.tivo.kmttg.main.http.downloadPipedStream(http.java:341), com.tivo.kmttg.task.tdownload_decrypt$1Thread1.run(tdownload_decrypt.java:168), java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745)]
Download failed to file: /users/user1/Documents/TiVo Recordings/Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).mpg
Removed failed download file: /users/user1/Documents/TiVo Recordings/Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).mpg
Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).mpg: Download attempt # 4 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO /users/user1/Documents/TiVo Recordings/Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).mpg ...
http IO exception for: http://192.168.1.7:80/download/Queen+of+the+South.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=224319
Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.1.7:80/download/Queen+of+the+South.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=224319
tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false
tdownload_decrypt
[java.io.BufferedInputStream.getInIfOpen(BufferedInputStream.java:159), java.io.BufferedInputStream.read1(BufferedInputStream.java:284), java.io.BufferedInputStream.read(BufferedInputStream.java:345), com.tivo.kmttg.main.http.downloadPipedStream(http.java:341), com.tivo.kmttg.task.tdownload_decrypt$1Thread1.run(tdownload_decrypt.java:168), java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745)]
Download failed to file: /users/user1/Documents/TiVo Recordings/Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).mpg
Removed failed download file: /users/user1/Documents/TiVo Recordings/Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).mpg
Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).mpg: Download attempt # 5 scheduled in 10 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO /users/user1/Documents/TiVo Recordings/Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).mpg ...
http IO exception for: http://192.168.1.7:80/download/Queen+of+the+South.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=224319
Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.1.7:80/download/Queen+of+the+South.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=224319
tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false
tdownload_decrypt
[java.io.BufferedInputStream.getInIfOpen(BufferedInputStream.java:159), java.io.BufferedInputStream.read1(BufferedInputStream.java:284), java.io.BufferedInputStream.read(BufferedInputStream.java:345), com.tivo.kmttg.main.http.downloadPipedStream(http.java:341), com.tivo.kmttg.task.tdownload_decrypt$1Thread1.run(tdownload_decrypt.java:168), java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745)]
Download failed to file: /users/user1/Documents/TiVo Recordings/Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).mpg
Removed failed download file: /users/user1/Documents/TiVo Recordings/Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).mpg
Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).mpg: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!
Removing job: {source=https://192.168.1.7:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=224319 tivoName=Living Room type=comskip status=queued familyId=16.15}
Removing job: {source=https://192.168.1.7:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=224319 tivoName=Living Room type=comskip_review status=queued familyId=16.17}
Removing job: {source=https://192.168.1.7:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=224319 tivoName=Living Room type=ffcut status=queued familyId=16.19}
Killing 'tdownload_decrypt' file: /users/user1/Documents/TiVo Recordings/Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).mpg
>> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO /users/user1/Documents/TiVo Recordings/Rev Runs Around the World - Buenos Aires Rev, Raw and Romantic (07_22_2016).mpg ...
tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false
Removing job: {source=https://192.168.1.7:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=224313 tivoName=Living Room type=ffcut status=queued familyId=13.19}
Killing 'comskip_review' job: /Applications/kmttg_v1.1g/comskip/comskip --ini /Applications/kmttg_v1.1g/comskip/comskip.ini "/users/user1/Documents/TiVo Recordings/Rev Runs Around the World - Rio Rev Runs Recall Redeemed (07_22_2016).txt" 
Removing job: {source=https://192.168.1.7:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=224314 tivoName=Living Room type=comskip_review status=running familyId=14.17}
Removing job: {source=https://192.168.1.7:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=224314 tivoName=Living Room type=ffcut status=queued familyId=14.19}
Killing 'tdownload_decrypt' file: /users/user1/Documents/TiVo Recordings/Rev Runs Around the World - Buenos Aires Rev, Raw and Romantic (07_22_2016).mpg
tdownload_decrypt
[java.io.FileOutputStream.writeBytes(Native Method), java.io.FileOutputStream.write(FileOutputStream.java:326), java.io.BufferedOutputStream.flushBuffer(BufferedOutputStream.java:82), java.io.BufferedOutputStream.flush(BufferedOutputStream.java:140), java.io.FilterOutputStream.close(FilterOutputStream.java:158), com.tivo.kmttg.main.http.downloadPipedStream(http.java:361), com.tivo.kmttg.task.tdownload_decrypt$1Thread1.run(tdownload_decrypt.java:168), java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745)]

Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros
Recorded Thu 07/21/2016 10:00 PM on 550=USAHD, Duration=60 mins, EpisodeNumber=105, originalAirDate=2016-07-21
After witnessing a horrific event, Teresa advances her plans; Brenda needs money to survive, and assembles a ragtag team of dealers.
>> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO /users/user1/Documents/TiVo Recordings/Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).mpg ...
tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false
/users/user1/Documents/TiVo Recordings/Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).mpg: size=7110.61 MB elapsed=0:28:29 (34.90 Mbps)
---DONE--- job=tdownload_decrypt output=/users/user1/Documents/TiVo Recordings/Queen of the South - Un Alma. Un Mapa. Dos Futuros (07_21_2016).mpg

I am only doing an ad cut download at first, but it says download / decrypt.

so I made some progress.


----------



## Smurfslayer

I updated the config options to not decrypt - will test that.


----------



## rgreenpc

HI all - My wife is wanting to cut the number of boxes so I am moving my Roamio Pro to my server room and deploying AppleTvs 

I would like to rip my tivo programs via KMTTG to my plex server.

How would I go about automating this and does anyone else do this?

I know someone will ask why not just deploy Minis... the reason is that I am trying to deploy a common box around the house and the family wants appleTV.

I am wondering if this will be more trouble than its worth and shouldn't just deploy MINIs everywhere and APPLETV and just use HDMI switching and hide the boxes.


----------



## moyekj

rgreenpc said:


> HI all - My wife is wanting to cut the number of boxes so I am moving my Roamio Pro to my server room and deploying AppleTvs
> 
> I would like to rip my tivo programs via KMTTG to my plex server.
> 
> How would I go about automating this and does anyone else do this?
> 
> I know someone will ask why not just deploy Minis... the reason is that I am trying to deploy a common box around the house and the family wants appleTV.
> 
> I am wondering if this will be more trouble than its worth and shouldn't just deploy MINIs everywhere and APPLETV and just use HDMI switching and hide the boxes.


 Use the following file naming template for PLEX:
[mainTitle][/][SeriesEpNumber] - [episodeTitle]
For PLEX you can probably just leave titles as mpeg2 and let PLEX transcode, so all you need is to enable "decrypt" task and nothing else.


----------



## Aero 1

rgreenpc said:


> HI all - My wife is wanting to cut the number of boxes so I am moving my Roamio Pro to my server room and deploying AppleTvs
> 
> I would like to rip my tivo programs via KMTTG to my plex server.
> 
> How would I go about automating this and does anyone else do this?
> 
> I know someone will ask why not just deploy Minis... the reason is that I am trying to deploy a common box around the house and the family wants appleTV.
> 
> I am wondering if this will be more trouble than its worth and shouldn't just deploy MINIs everywhere and APPLETV and just use HDMI switching and hide the boxes.


we basically did that for two or out TV locations. you should get a HDhomerun, i assume you have cable so get the PRIME, get a cable card for it and buy the Channels app on the apple tv. you will now get live tv on the apple tv with pause, rewind, etc. it works great.


----------



## HarperVision

Aero 1 said:


> we basically did that for two or out TV locations. you should get a HDhomerun, i assume you have cable so get the PRIME, get a cable card for it and buy the Channels app on the apple tv. you will now get live tv on the apple tv with pause, rewind, etc. it works great.


Any updates on when the Channels app will get DVR capabilities?


----------



## innocentfreak

I know I used to be able to do it, but I can't for the life of me find the option to show the status of PyTiVo transfers.

According to the Wiki


> The File menu contains an entry called Show pending pyTivo pushes which you can use to check on pending pyTivo pushes that have not yet started or completed.
> 
> First click on the TiVo tab name which is the destination of your pushes and then choose this menu item. kmttg will query the mind.tivo.com server and any pending pushes will be listed in a dialog table from which you can also select queued entries to cancel.


This isn't in my version unless I am doing it wrong. I selected the tab with the TiVo I want to check and went to File. It still doesn't show. I also tried selecting the TiVo under remote and it doesn't show.

What am I missing? My settings include my TiVo login details.


----------



## Aero 1

HarperVision said:


> Any updates on when the Channels app will get DVR capabilities?


no idea. last time i visited the forums a month ago he said everything was on hiatus because he just had a baby. havent been there since but i noticed a few tweets from them lately. maybe he is ramping up now.


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> What am I missing? My settings include my TiVo login details.


 If you provide tivo.com username and password under config--TiVos tab and you restart kmttg you should see the menu item show up.


----------



## Bytez

Using the latest 2.1u and it's not showing any of the recorded programs when I click on refresh. I double checked the MAK. Never had any issues with previous versions. Is there a known bug with a certain Java version? It is on Version 8 Update 101, didn't mess with any of the default settings.


----------



## tivoyahoo

Bytez said:


> Using the latest 2.1u and it's not showing any of the recorded programs when I click on refresh. I double checked the MAK. Never had any issues with previous versions. Is there a known bug with a certain Java version? It is on Version 8 Update 101, didn't mess with any of the default settings.


is it timing out? sounds similar to post #9988-9990 of this same thread:
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10937422#post10937422


----------



## Bytez

tivoyahoo said:


> is it timing out? sounds similar to post #9988-9990 of this same thread:
> http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10937422#post10937422


No, it does not show any messages on the bottom part of the app.


----------



## murgatroyd

I seem to be two Java Updates away from current at the moment.

Belarc Advisor says I'm missing:



> CpuJul2016-2881720	Critical Oracle Java SE Critical Patch Update for Java 8.0.600.60 32-bit
> 
> CpuJul2016-2881720	Critical Oracle Java SE Critical Patch Update for Java 8.0.910.14 32-bit


Do these play nicely with kmttg v2.1u? If so, I'll get that patched ASAP.


----------



## Bytez

Bytez said:


> No, it does not show any messages on the bottom part of the app.


Ok, I had to manually add the Tivo with the IP and now it is working. It couldn't auto detect like on the previous versions.


----------



## tivoyahoo

Bytez said:


> Ok, I had to manually add the Tivo with the IP and now it is working. It couldn't auto detect like on the previous versions.


It'll auto detect so if you have dynamic ip, not fixed, it'll find them even when the ip address changes. just sometimes closing and reopening kmttg does the trick I've found. but entering the ip works too.


----------



## lew

Every so often I'll get an atomic pasley error. Frequently the result is a corrupt video file. I previously "solved" the problem by renaming atomic parsely so that step is always skipped. An upgrade to tools reversed that "fix". Error message follows. Any ideas before I restore my "fix". Encoding was done by VRD.



> AtomicParsley failed (exit code: -1073741819 ) - check command: C:\kmttg\AtomicParsley\AtomicParsley.exe "G:\TVSHOWS\outcast\Outcast - From the Shadows It Watches 0006.mp4" --overWrite --stik "TV Show" --title "From the Shadows It Watches" --grouping Drama --year 2016-07-15T00:00:00Z --description "Rev. Anderson finds his powers severely tested; Patricia reaches out to Kyle; Sidney issues a warning. " --longdesc "Rev. Anderson finds his powers severely tested; Patricia reaches out to Kyle; Sidney issues a warning. " --contentRating TV-MA --hdvideo true --TVShowName Outcast --artist Outcast --albumArtist Outcast --TVEpisode 006 --TVEpisodeNum 06 --tracknum 006 --TVSeasonNum 0 --album "Outcast, Season 0" --TVNetwork MAXHD -d 1/1


----------



## moyekj

lew said:


> Every so often I'll get an atomic pasley error. Frequently the result is a corrupt video file. I previously "solved" the problem by renaming atomic parsely so that step is always skipped. An upgrade to tools reversed that "fix". Error message follows. Any ideas before I restore my "fix". Encoding was done by VRD.


 Don't see anything wrong with the call to atomicparsley, so must be something atomicparsley is not handling properly with the VRD encoded video. If you want to try and fix it perhaps look for a more recent version of atomicparsley, else as you already did before, rename the "AtomicParsley" folder to something else to disable the task.


----------



## mlippert

Moyekj, I just noticed you had been adding some sort options. I've been meaning to ask this for a while.

Jobs are basically run in the order they are added to the list. If you sort the jobs list by clicking on one of the headers, there is no way to sort them back into the original order, although they will still be run in that order.

Could you add some way (a column w/ a job # as the last column perhaps) to get the jobs back into the order they were added to the list?

Sometimes I'm dancing on the fine line of available disk space and need to be able to look at the list and know which download is going to start when the current one finishes.

Sorting the jobs list is handy, but currently I just try to be super careful where I click so I don't accidentally sort the list and lose the job order.

Thanks!


----------



## elprice7345

elprice7345 said:


> Would it be possible to add the same sort as TiVo capability to the To Do list table or for that matter to any applicable table in kmttg?
> 
> The TDL is my next priority, but I think the capability could be useful in other tabs, e.g., Files, Search, Deleted, etc.


@moyekj - Any chance of implementing this?


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> @moyekj - Any chance of implementing this?


 Looked at it briefly and determined it's not a trivial addition by any means, so perhaps time permitting I may dig in some more into it.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Looked at it briefly and determined it's not a trivial addition by any means


Tru dat.


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> Looked at it briefly and determined it's not a trivial addition by any means, so perhaps time permitting I may dig in some more into it.


No worries @moyekj! File it away on the wish list.

Thanks again for all of your hard work on a great program!


----------



## Soapm

Can someone help me decode this message? I was able to download, cut the commercials then I get this when I try and encode with Handbrake...

Edit to add: Get the same message when trying to encode with FFMPEG...



Code:


encoding failed (exit code: 128 ) - check command: C:\kmttg\handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe -i "E:\From Tivo\S18E180_show___cut.mpg" -f mp4 --large-file -O -e x264 -b 5000 -a 1 -E ac3 -x threads=3:ref=3:mixed-refs=1:bframes=3:b-pyramid=1:weightb=1:analyse=all:8x8dct=1:me=umh:subq=9:psy-rd=1,0.2:direct=auto:keyint=24:min-keyint=2:no-fast-pskip=1:no-dct-decimate=1 -v -o "E:\Ready\S18E180_show__.mp4" 

Killing 'encode' job: C:\kmttg\handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe -i "E:\From Tivo\S18E1800__delete___cut.mpg" -f mp4 --large-file -O -e x264 -b 5000 -a 1 -E ac3 -x threads=3:ref=3:mixed-refs=1:bframes=3:b-pyramid=1:weightb=1:analyse=all:8x8dct=1:me=umh:subq=9:psy-rd=1,0.2:direct=auto:keyint=24:min-keyint=2:no-fast-pskip=1:no-dct-decimate=1 -v -o "E:\Ready\S18E1800__dekete__.mp4"


----------



## ThAbtO

Soapm said:


> "E:\Ready\S18E1800__dekete__.mp4"


I see this as a possible cause, a typo?


----------



## Soapm

ThAbtO said:


> I see this as a possible cause, a typo?


That's my typo removing the shows name, I am consistently getting the exit code 128 and have no idea what that's telling me???

Here is one without my edits...



Code:


There are currently no queued jobs to save.

encoding failed (exit code: 128 ) - check command: C:\kmttg\handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe -i "E:\From Tivo\S02E201__Roots___cut.mpg" -f mp4 --large-file -O -e x264 -b 5000 -a 1 -E ac3 -x threads=3:ref=3:mixed-refs=1:bframes=3:b-pyramid=1:weightb=1:analyse=all:8x8dct=1:me=umh:subq=9:psy-rd=1,0.2:direct=auto:keyint=24:min-keyint=2:no-fast-pskip=1:no-dct-decimate=1 -v -o E:\Ready\S02E201__Roots___cut.mp4 

Killing 'encode' job: C:\kmttg\handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe -i "E:\From Tivo\S02E201__Roots___cut.mpg" -f mp4 --large-file -O -e x264 -b 5000 -a 1 -E ac3 -x threads=3:ref=3:mixed-refs=1:bframes=3:b-pyramid=1:weightb=1:analyse=all:8x8dct=1:me=umh:subq=9:psy-rd=1,0.2:direct=auto:keyint=24:min-keyint=2:no-fast-pskip=1:no-dct-decimate=1 -v -o E:\Ready\S02E201__Roots___cut.mp4 

There are currently no queued jobs to save.


----------



## Soapm

Looks to me like the error has something to do with running CLI Handbrake or FFMPEG, I can point kmttg to the regular version of Handbrake and I don't get that error.

Could it be that I'm on Windows XP? 64 bit??? I also found I can point it to an old version, version 9.5.0 of Handbrake and it encodes just fine also...

When trying to launch Handbrake manually by double clicking I get an error talking about "msvcrt.dll". Could that have anything to do with it?


----------



## ThAbtO

Looks like I have found the Guide/manual for handbrake.

https://trac.handbrake.fr/wiki/CLIGuide


----------



## Soapm

ThAbtO said:


> Looks like I have found the Guide/manual for handbrake.
> 
> https://trac.handbrake.fr/wiki/CLIGuide


Wow, you sent me to the world of an abyss... I understand and appreciate you kindly saying "RTFM", but I have no idea what I'm looking at or for??? It says Handbrake has two error codes (0 or 1), neither of which is mine nor does it say what to do about them. I assume all those options are in the profiles, but how would I know which option is causing me error and what I would change it to?

I can get it to encode using an older version of Handbrake but I don't get an video. Again, I'm not a techy kind of guy so I have no idea how to troubleshoot or what presets from the manual might be the cause???


----------



## ThAbtO

Yeah, its all gobblygook to me as well

If you get no video, just audio, that is the usual behavior of a H.264 recording downloaded on PS not TS.


----------



## Soapm

ThAbtO said:


> Yeah, its all gobblygook to me as well
> 
> If you get no video, just audio, that is the usual behavior of a H.264 recording downloaded on PS not TS.


I figured out how to turn on the VRD profiles, I am using it to encode. Thanks for all the help...


----------



## mlippert

Soapm said:


> I figured out how to turn on the VRD profiles, I am using it to encode. Thanks for all the help...


Glad you've got it working. I tried it on my system which is Windows 7 64-bit with Java 8 101 installed, and kmttg v2.1u and v2.1n tools.

I took the same command line you showed not working and ran it from a command prompt using a video that kmttg downloaded from my TiVo (QS Fix & Ad cut w/ VRD) and it worked OK.

Just in case you felt like chasing it down more here's the console output:


Code:


C:\Videos\kmttgRecordings>\kmttg\handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe --version
HandBrake 0.10.3

C:\Videos\kmttgRecordings>\kmttg\handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe -i "Backstage - s01e08 - On Deck (May_20_2016,
DISNHD)_cut.mpg" -f mp4 --large-file -O -e x264 -b 5000 -a 1 -E ac3 -x threads=3:ref=3:mixed-refs=1:bframes=3:b-pyramid=
1:weightb=1:analyse=all:8x8dct=1:me=umh:subq=9:psy-rd=1,0.2:direct=auto:keyint=24:min-keyint=2:no-fast-pskip=1:no-dct-de
cimate=1 -v -o "Backstage - s01e08 - On Deck (May_20_2016, DISNHD)_cut.mp4"
[10:29:19] hb_init: starting libhb thread
HandBrake 0.10.3 (2016012200) - MinGW x86_64 - https://handbrake.fr
4 CPUs detected
Opening Backstage - s01e08 - On Deck (May_20_2016, DISNHD)_cut.mpg...
[10:29:19] CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         750  @ 2.67GHz
[10:29:19]  - logical processor count: 4
[10:29:19] OpenCL device #1: NVIDIA Corporation GeForce GTX 460
[10:29:19]  - OpenCL version: 1.1 CUDA
[10:29:19]  - driver version: 314.07
[10:29:19]  - device type:    GPU
[10:29:19]  - supported:      no
[10:29:19] Intel Quick Sync Video support: no
[10:29:19] hb_scan: path=Backstage - s01e08 - On Deck (May_20_2016, DISNHD)_cut.mpg, title_index=1
...
[11:40:24] stream: 1226574 good frames, 0 errors (0%)
[11:40:24] libhb: work result = 0

Encode done!

HandBrake has exited.


----------



## singemfrc

I'd like to revisit asking about some possible new handling of mpeg2 versus mpeg4 - or in otherwords some more automated handling of TS/non-TS. I don't know if anyone else is having issues with this, but it continues to be the only thing that perturbs me on a daily basis.

Comcast here has finished migrating channels, and originally I thought they would migrate all channels and eventually everything would be mpeg4 and I could just leave kmttg on transport stream and be done with it. Unfortunately, they decided to keep most basic or network stations on mpeg2 while the rest have migrated to mpeg4.

Consequently most days I have both mpeg2 and mpeg4 programs, so I have to first check configuration to see whether I'm on TS downloads or not, download all of one group, wait for it to finish, then go back to configuration, change the TS setting, then download the next group. 
The current order of operations kmttg is currently using means I have to wait until at least the last item in the queue starts before changing the configuration - I can't, say, queue all mpeg 2 items, queue all mpeg4 items, and just let it go. Each time a download starts it checks the current configuration rather than what the configuration was when the item was queued.
I looked at automatic downloads, but it's not really practical.

Options for implementations I would love, in order of preference:

kmttg detects mpeg2 vs mpeg4 and automatically performs TS downloads on 4 and regular on 2.
Config option for user to set certain channels as always TS download or not
An easier access option on the main window to more quickly be able to change the TS setting without going into the configuration dialog since I need to do it so often.

The ultimate goal being that I would be able to queue mpeg2 and mpeg4 recordings together and be able to process all continuously without visiting configuration every time I queue something.


----------



## lew

Many of us download everything as ts. Its much faster and I don't have the sync issues some posters report.


----------



## tivoyahoo

singemfrc said:


> I'd like to revisit asking about some possible new handling of mpeg2 versus mpeg4 - or in otherwords some more automated handling of TS/non-TS.


I was wondering the same thing a few weeks ago back in post #9873


tivoyahoo said:


> does kmttg default to TS for h.264 files regardless of other TS/PS settings? Does it prevent the user from mistakenly attempting PS transfer? Or is there a setting specific to h.264 downloads separate from mpeg2 file handling?


Ysingemfrc, you offered some good thoughts on how to implement the separate handling, but I was wondering if multiple instances of kmttg can be launched and open simultaneously? one that is for configured for mpeg2 handling and a second for mpeg4, instead of constantly toggling settings back and forth. But I haven't tried it as I'm in a comcast area where the mpeg4 recordings are failing on roamio and that has been a dead end in trying to do anything with those recordings - ts results in useless 17KB-20KB files and PS only pulls 10% of the file and is audio only as expected. This is detailed in this link and subsequent posts:
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10948647#post10948647



singemfrc said:


> Comcast here has finished migrating channels, and originally I thought they would migrate all channels and eventually everything would be mpeg4 and I could just leave kmttg on transport stream and be done with it. Unfortunately, they decided to keep most basic or network stations on mpeg2 while the rest have migrated to mpeg4.


I've been watching the comcast mpeg4 migrations nationwide and there isn't a single report that I am aware of where a network broadcast channel has gone to mpeg4 on comcast. In fact, I don't think there is a report of those channels going mpeg4 on any cable provider. So the dual mpeg2 and mpeg4 recordings issue isn't going to go away any time in the near future due to 100% mpeg4 migration since that isn't happening, nor is it planned.



ThAbtO said:


> So far the only way to distinguish between Mpeg2 and MPEG4 shows is the size of the shows. MPEG4 would be smaller (compressed). MPG2 would be about 2-5GB/Hr.


So within kmttg there isn't a way to distinguish mpeg2 and mpeg4 recordings, however kmttg does have a handy one click tool for identifying mpeg4 channels on the tv screen as you flip through channels to check. even more handy if your system is still in the migration progress and things are changing, i.e. migration is not completed.

However there is an old select play tool that is proving useful in this regard. Aspect ratio in spsrs mode is showing as 0:0 for h.264 channels, and 4:3 or 16:9 for mpeg2 channels. This seems to be the case for Series 4-6 and has been tested successfully on comcast and cox at this point. So you can spot mpeg4 channels without having to enter diagnostics and you will see this onscreen in live tv:
OutSrc:[email protected]/0:0 <-- this is the indicator
or
OutSrc:[email protected]/0:0

The kmttg network remote has a handy and reliable macro for all of the select plays (including spsrs) to easily toggle them on and off. Thank you for that feature. :up:

More details on 0:0 = h.264 and spsrs information viewing mode at this link:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10942141#post10942141

Ysingemfrc, may I ask which comcast area you are in? Are there not mpeg4 problem channels in your area? perhaps you are not using roamio and not running into the issue. But here's a link detailing the issue and naming comcast cities affected nationwide that have been documented on TCF:
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10948650#post10948650


----------



## Soapm

mlippert said:


> Glad you've got it working. I tried it on my system which is Windows 7 64-bit with Java 8 101 installed, and kmttg v2.1u and v2.1n tools.
> 
> I took the same command line you showed not working and ran it from a command prompt using a video that kmttg downloaded from my TiVo (QS Fix & Ad cut w/ VRD) and it worked OK.
> 
> Just in case you felt like chasing it down more here's the console output:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> C:\Videos\kmttgRecordings>\kmttg\handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe --version
> HandBrake 0.10.3
> 
> C:\Videos\kmttgRecordings>\kmttg\handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe -i "Backstage - s01e08 - On Deck (May_20_2016,
> DISNHD)_cut.mpg" -f mp4 --large-file -O -e x264 -b 5000 -a 1 -E ac3 -x threads=3:ref=3:mixed-refs=1:bframes=3:b-pyramid=
> 1:weightb=1:analyse=all:8x8dct=1:me=umh:subq=9:psy-rd=1,0.2:direct=auto:keyint=24:min-keyint=2:no-fast-pskip=1:no-dct-de
> cimate=1 -v -o "Backstage - s01e08 - On Deck (May_20_2016, DISNHD)_cut.mp4"
> [10:29:19] hb_init: starting libhb thread
> HandBrake 0.10.3 (2016012200) - MinGW x86_64 - https://handbrake.fr
> 4 CPUs detected
> Opening Backstage - s01e08 - On Deck (May_20_2016, DISNHD)_cut.mpg...
> [10:29:19] CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         750  @ 2.67GHz
> [10:29:19]  - logical processor count: 4
> [10:29:19] OpenCL device #1: NVIDIA Corporation GeForce GTX 460
> [10:29:19]  - OpenCL version: 1.1 CUDA
> [10:29:19]  - driver version: 314.07
> [10:29:19]  - device type:    GPU
> [10:29:19]  - supported:      no
> [10:29:19] Intel Quick Sync Video support: no
> [10:29:19] hb_scan: path=Backstage - s01e08 - On Deck (May_20_2016, DISNHD)_cut.mpg, title_index=1
> ...
> [11:40:24] stream: 1226574 good frames, 0 errors (0%)
> [11:40:24] libhb: work result = 0
> 
> Encode done!
> 
> HandBrake has exited.


I was reading this post in the handbrake forum and it says, "0.10 requires Window Vista or later." I took that to explain why I can run older versions but not the new.

I don't know why the video is missing because the GUI version of handbrake works just fine. But whatever it is happens with both Handbrake and FFMPEG... I guess I need to upgrade my machine from Windows XP...


----------



## singemfrc

lew said:


> Many of us download everything as ts. Its much faster and I don't have the sync issues some posters report.


I'd love to do that if I could. On my system for whatever reason I can't download mpeg2 as TS. I get audio only and no video when I do that, same as if I try to download mpeg4 without TS.



tivoyahoo said:


> I was wondering if multiple instances of kmttg can be launched and open simultaneously? one that is for configured for mpeg2 handling and a second for mpeg4, instead of constantly toggling settings back and forth.


 Yes, but I'd have to have two completely separate installs, otherwise I'd still have to change the config each time I loaded it.



tivoyahoo said:


> I've been watching the comcast mpeg4 migrations nationwide and there isn't a single report that I am aware of where a network broadcast channel has gone to mpeg4 on comcast. In fact, I don't think there is a report of those channels going mpeg4 on any cable provider. So the dual mpeg2 and mpeg4 recordings issue isn't going to go away any time in the near future due to 100% mpeg4 migration since that isn't happening, nor is it planned.


Yeah, and it's clear from which channels migrated and which didn't that it was planned this way, I can tell they have no plans to go any further. If I thought they did, my concern would be moot, I'd just wait for them to finish.



tivoyahoo said:


> singemfrc, may I ask which comcast area you are in? Are there not mpeg4 problem channels in your area? perhaps you are not using roamio and not running into the issue.


Yeah I'm in Sacramento, and I'm on a Premiere XL so I'm not running into the issue, but my parents have a Roamio Plus at their house in the same city and they record truck loads more than I do (they take full advantage of all 6 tuners!) and haven't complained about any missed recordings, so luckily I don't think my area is affected anyway.


----------



## tivoyahoo

singemfrc said:


> Yes, but I'd have to have two completely separate installs,


Yes, have you tried that? on the same machine? separate installs on two machines would be more involved from a hardware standpoint, one to process mpeg2 and one for mpeg4, but is another approach. And would let the mpeg2 and mpeg4 batch be processed at the same time across the two machines. One batch wouldn't have to wait on the other in other words.

But maybe someone can suggest the best way to run 2 kmttg installations on the same machine? would it take some type of vmware install? but then would you be able to delay the processing so that both installations weren't processing recordings simultaneously? And one batch would start after the other finished? Otherwise, wouldn't the processing power get divided? And if it were divided, how much of an issue would that be? Perhaps that issue has been addressed in this thread before - I don't know. And I don't know the best approach, but at this point kmttg doesn't even identify what recordings are mpeg4 vs. mpeg2, let alone allow separate configurations and file handling rules based on file type, so it's going to take a different approach that doesn't rely on a single configuration of kmttg if you are going to solve it a different way from the current approach using the existing version of kmttg.



singemfrc said:


> Yeah I'm in Sacramento, and I'm on a Premiere XL so I'm not running into the issue, but my parents have a Roamio Plus at their house in the same city and they record truck loads more than I do (they take full advantage of all 6 tuners!) and haven't complained about any missed recordings, so luckily I don't think my area is affected anyway.


Sacramento is a city that is well documented from the contributions of 4 posters on TCF as to the roamio record / buffer issue on mpeg4/720p channels. The latest problem channel count is at least 18 failing, and is expected to be higher with untested premium subscription channels - latest list is at this post:
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10946036#post10946036

To date, there isn't a comcast area / city that has implemented mpeg4 that has been documented on TCF not to have the roamio problem channels. Where the h.264 / 720p channels have been fully tested, problems have been found - Atl, Chi, Nash, Portland, Sac, SF, and more areas. Sacramento trails only Chicago in the number of known problem channels, so it's near the top as an affected comcast city.


----------



## lpwcomp

Just install the separate kmttgs in different directories. I wouldn't try to run either one as a service. I wouldn't even run them at the same time.


----------



## tivoyahoo

lpwcomp said:


> Just install the separate kmttgs in different directories. I wouldn't try to run either one as a service. I wouldn't even run them at the same time.


Yes, that seems like the best approach. I was thinking it was as simple as that, but hadn't tried it since the only mpeg4 channel I can record on roamio is in espanol - the rest fail to record.

And can that go one step farther with a way to tie each install to a specific and separate channel directory? in other words, only see mpeg2 channels in one configuration and mpeg4 in the other? I know kmttg doesn't identify which is which, but is there a configuration to pull only certain channels into kmttg NPL and ignore the rest? in other words, manually set the channels you want a kmttg install to handle and uncheck/ignore the rest?

Or do you have to mentally know in your head, ok, BBCA is a mpeg4 network when you see the recording, so I need to run that as TS. But it in Sacramento and other transition markets, there are dozens of mpeg2 and dozens of mpeg4 so that's a lot to mentally keep track of and not pull in the wrong format - TS or PS, i.e. one could easily put a recording in the wrong batch and have a bad download from the outset if you don't get it in the right PS or TS batch.

Plus, in the case of roamio recordings, there is a third category of 6-19 mpeg4 channels (if it's comcast) that will fail as ts and as ps. But usually those aren't real recordings and don't survive and remain in My Shows/NPL.

Anyway, a a lot to keep straight off the top of your head and to know each and every network/channel by memory. Is there any method to help keep them straight when you pull the NPL list into kmttg and start batches?


----------



## tivoyahoo

ThAbtO said:


> So far the only way to distinguish between Mpeg2 and MPEG4 shows is the size of the shows. MPEG4 would be smaller (compressed). MPG2 would be about 2-5GB/Hr.


I know there is an entire thread on this titled:
"Will Comcast migration to MPEG-4 HD changes recording file size."
I am not up to speed on the full 5 pages, but wondering how reliable an indicator are file sizes for easily identifying file types as mpeg2 or mpeg4?

But am seeing this post in that thread as an example to pick since mpeg2 can result in smaller file sizes if SD:
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10529925#post10529925



lpwcomp said:


> For any particular program, the SD(480i) version (480i) is almost certainly going to take up less space than than the HD(usually 720p or 1080i) version.
> 
> For instance, the most recent episode of "World Poker Tour" - SD version,padded by 1h32m for a total recording time of 2h32m is 3.71GB while the HD(720p) version, padded by 4m for a total recording time of 1h4m is 7.34GB - twice the size with @40% of the time.


And I know there is a mix of comcast mpeg2 and mpeg4 in Atlanta like Sacramento. Can you tell us how you approach and handle recordings lpwcomp? do you run separate batches of ts and ps like singemfrc? Do you still need to know in your head if it's an mpeg4 channel or not? What method do you use? I suppose if it's a network where you have lots of passes set up, it's easy to remember and not get tripped up on TS vs. PS. But what about for the channel that only sees an occasional recording.

Aren't live action sports channels going to generate large file sizes even in mpeg4 format? Are the Poker Tour recordings comparing mpeg2 and mpeg4? Are those off FS1? Is there a lot of variance between networks and type of show as to file sizes? In other words, is file size an indicator, but not one you can hang your hat on entirely - you have to know the source network/channel and if it's mpeg2 or mpeg4, right? But is there a way to configure kmttg to help in that? or any tricks to make it easier for handling the files differently? as I think that's what singemfrc is after, short of the kmttg update suggestions he gave that is.


----------



## ThAbtO

Yes, MPEG2 SD runs around 1GB/Hr.


----------



## tivoyahoo

ThAbtO said:


> Yes, MPEG2 SD runs around 1GB/Hr.


And HD "MPG2 would be about 2-5GB/Hr"
And mpeg4 < 2GB/Hr?

are those rough guidelines? or do the numbers need some tweaking. maybe some +/- added.

But on the low end of mpeg4, file sizes could overlap / be similar to mpeg2 SD file sizes. And on the higher end (higher bitrate), mpeg4 HD could exceed 2GB / HR (especially sports / live action) and overlap with file sizes typical of mpeg2 HD, right? So file size is an indicator, but fuzzy one, with grey areas and no hard and fast rules to be reliable - is that fair to say? kind of like one's memory on which channels are mpeg2 and which are mpeg4 - that can be fuzzy too.

So I'm wondering if rather than relying on memory and file size, is there a better way to configure and know which batch for recordings, ps or ts?


----------



## lpwcomp

I d/l everything in TS. Even with an MPEG2 recording, PS often ends up with garbled captions.

BTW, World Poker Tour is on FSS, which is still MPEG2. The post you quoted was about the difference in size of an SD (480i) and HD recording of the same program.

kmttg gets the channel list from the TiVo. There is simply no easy way to add a persistent flag that would identify H.264 channels. IMNSHO, definitely not worth the effort.


----------



## moyekj

singemfrc said:


> I'd love to do that if I could. On my system for whatever reason I can't download mpeg2 as TS. I get audio only and no video when I do that, same as if I try to download mpeg4 without TS.


 Never heard of that issue with mpeg2 downloads. Are you sure you are not getting video? How are you determining that? Because if you are using Windows codecs for playing back that is not a reliable indicator. You should use mediainfo to list video information or try playback with VideoLAN VLC which has its own built in codecs. Try an mpeg2 download as TS and post mediainfo output for it (either the original TS .TiVo file and/or the decrypted .ts file).


----------



## lpwcomp

A lot of the live action HD sports channels are still MPEG2 in ATL, including NBCSNHD(845), ESPN(846), ESPN2HD(847) and FSS0G2H(848).


----------



## tivoyahoo

moyekj said:


> Never heard of that issue with mpeg2 downloads. Are you sure you are not getting video? How are you determining that? Because if you are using Windows codecs for playing back that is not a reliable indicator. You should use mediainfo to list video information or try playback with VideoLAN VLC which has its own built in codecs. Try an mpeg2 download as TS and post mediainfo output for it (either the original TS .TiVo file and/or the decrypted .ts file).


I am noticing that 2 posters both from Comcast Sacramento seem to be reporting similar results:



singemfrc said:


> On my system for whatever reason I can't download mpeg2 as TS. I get audio only and no video when I do that, same as if I try to download mpeg4 without TS.





wuzznuubi said:


> Had to disconnect my HD to put the new Premiere in its place to fix the can't buffer/trickplay/record issue I had with my Roamio and now find this new Premiere I bought has the same TS SYNC DROP issues that my Roamio does.


I think there is a thread on that topic as well with more details:
"Reliable transfer of .TS files?"
although I am not up to speed on it, but I bet lpwcomp is. Any ideas on why Atlanta Comcast and Sacramento Comcast are seemingly having different results? Am I reading that right? again, not fully up to speed on the issue, but my comcast system may soon mirror Sacramento in SF with pending mpeg4 migration so I am watching what is happening in Sacramento and noticing a trend.


----------



## moyekj

wuzznuubi issue is related to sync loss, not complete lack of video. singemfrc issue with mpeg2 video missing completely in a download I've never ran into or heard of before.


----------



## ThAbtO

Can you continue to update 1.x versions?

Some of us are still using XP and cannot update java to 8.x. I doubt I can use 2.x either.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Can you continue to update 1.x versions?
> 
> Some of us are still using XP and cannot update java to 8.x. I doubt I can use 2.x either.


 No, sorry, too much effort to keep it updated.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> No, sorry, too much effort to keep it updated.


Is it even possible to use 2.x on XP?


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Is it even possible to use 2.x on XP?


Java 8 (required by kmttg 2.x) is not officially supported on Win XP but *may* run. Don't have XP machine to try it myself.
https://www.java.com/en/download/faq/winxp.xml


----------



## L David Matheny

ThAbtO said:


> Can you continue to update 1.x versions?
> 
> Some of us are still using XP and cannot update java to 8.x. I doubt I can use 2.x either.





moyekj said:


> No, sorry, too much effort to keep it updated.





moyekj said:


> Java 8 (required by kmttg 2.x) is not officially supported on Win XP but *may* run. Don't have XP machine to try it myself.
> https://www.java.com/en/download/faq/winxp.xml


FWIW, I'm still running Win XP Pro SP3 with Java Version 8 Update 73 and KMttg v2.1i (out-of-date because I haven't actually used it lately but just now confirmed to load). For some reason I've forgotten, I do have to start it with "java -jar kmttg.jar" at a command prompt (in the kmttg directory). I don't know whether all functions work.

Apparently Java is not fully supported by either Win XP or Chrome versions for Win Xp, so I may have to move to the 21st Century by upgrading to Win 7 and/or Firefox one of these days.


----------



## tivoyahoo

moyekj said:


> singemfrc issue with mpeg2 video missing completely in a download I've never ran into or heard of before.


I've noticed similarly sounding complaints popping up in help threads, e.g.
"TiVo Desktop transfers audio, no video, for some programs"
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542407



worachj said:


> I never did figure out why some shows transferred without problems and the others would only transfer with audio and no video.


and the OP is in SF, a comcast market, like singemfrc in Sacramento.

it looks like comcast has recently changed compression format settings on channels:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10958869#post10958869

And there is this thread:
Tivo Desktop problem with Comcast compressed
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542320


----------



## moyekj

tivoyahoo said:


> I've noticed similarly sounding complaints popping up in help threads, e.g.
> "TiVo Desktop transfers audio, no video, for some programs"
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542407
> 
> and the OP is in SF, a comcast market, like singemfrc in Sacramento.
> 
> it looks like comcast has recently changed compression format settings on channels:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10958869#post10958869
> 
> And there is this thread:
> Tivo Desktop problem with Comcast compressed
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542320


 Those are recordings from H.264 channels which requires TS downloads to work (you only get audio if you try to transfer in PS container). mpeg2 video transfers missing video I've never seen before.


----------



## tivoyahoo

moyekj said:


> Those are recordings from H.264 channels which requires TS downloads to work (you only get audio if you try to transfer in PS container). mpeg2 video transfers missing video I've never seen before.


yes, I get that no video on a h.264 PS transfer is a given. but the OP in that thread isn't getting judge judy as h.264 in SF. I checked that before I even posted the link. I'm in SF, and there aren't many mpeg4 channels at the moment. and judge judy isn't on them - checked the listings to be certain. shows only on the local broadcast affiliate of cbs - kpix, and that's mpeg2 and staying that way.

so I'm suggesting singemfrc's mpeg2 report might not be an isolated case. goes back to singemfrc doing PS transfers on mpeg2 due to issues with TS for mpeg2. Anyway, just trying to point out mpeg2 and PS vs. TS might be coming up stronger on the radar as an issue. and might be related to some apparent format tweaks by comcast.


----------



## tivoyahoo

also the follow up post in that thread from worachj involves ncis recordings and shows from sci fi network with transfers to an S3 that were audio only, so presuming he means a 648, those couldn't be mpeg4.


----------



## lpwcomp

tivoyahoo said:


> also the follow up post in that thread from worachj involves ncis recordings and shows from sci fi network with transfers to an S3 that were audio only, so presuming he means a 648, those couldn't be mpeg4.


Transfers *to* a 648? From where and how were they transferred?


----------



## tivoyahoo

lpwcomp said:


> Transfers *to* a 648? From where and how were they transferred?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10959133#post10959133


----------



## lpwcomp

tivoyahoo said:


> also the follow up post in that thread from worachj involves ncis recordings and shows from sci fi network with transfers to an S3 that were audio only, so presuming he means a 648, those couldn't be mpeg4.


The followup post indicates that is exactly the problem - it is H.264. A 648 can play an H.264 recording that is transferred from a computer using pyTivo. it supports playback of H.264 when it is pushed. If pulled, it will be transcoded to MPEG2. If xfered TiVo-TiVo, it will only play the audio.


----------



## lpwcomp

There is not enough information to say that there is a problem with MPEG2 recordings. It is quite possible that the "good" recordings were made while the channel was still MPEG2 and the "bad" ones were made after it was converted to H.264.


----------



## tivoyahoo

lpwcomp said:


> The followup post indicates that is exactly the problem - it is H.264. A 648 can play an H.264 recording that is transferred from a computer using pyTivo. it supports playback of H.264 when it is pushed. If pulled, it will be transcoded to MPEG2. If xfered TiVo-TiVo, it will only play the audio.


but 6 of the 10 ncis shows transferred tivo to tivo and played back audio & video. so then are you saying those 6 must have been recorded on an mpeg2 channel and the other 4 were a mpeg4 source channel? and had to route via pytivo? If that is indeed the case, that would make sense then. and the syfi network could be mpeg4 as far as the other shows that went no audio after transfer. I'll post a link in that thread pointing out that you solved it. some of the other cases of audio only on mpeg2, such as singemfrc's are still a mystery though.


----------



## tivoyahoo

lpwcomp said:


> There is not enough information to say that there is a problem with MPEG2 recordings. It is quite possible that the "good" recordings were made while the channel was still MPEG2 and the "bad" ones were made after it was converted to H.264.


right, that's another explanation instead of coming from different source channels in the case of ncis, which is in syndication and could be on several channels.


----------



## elprice7345

@moyekj - Could you add the "Get in HD" field as a column in the Season Pass tab? It is available in the detail screen, just not in the table.

Edit: and also to the csv export file.


----------



## ThAbtO

elprice7345 said:


> @moyekj - Could you add the "Get in HD" field as a column in the Season Pass tab? It is available in the detail screen, just not in the table.
> 
> Edit: and also to the csv export file.


That uses the HD tag which is not on every channel or show and is unreliable. Therefore, shows may not got recorded.

The best thing to do is to remove the SD channels that is a duplicate of the existing HD channel.


----------



## elprice7345

ThAbtO said:


> That uses the HD tag which is not on every channel or show and is unreliable. Therefore, shows may not got recorded.
> 
> The best thing to do is to remove the SD channels that is a duplicate of the existing HD channel.


I understand that the HD tag is unreliable. That is one of the factors that led to my request.

I have some wish lists that are set to "Get only in HD". The problem is that even though shows are broadcast on an HD channel, they may not be flagged as HD. Therefore, if the HD only parameter is set, the show doesn't get recorded.

I have already removed as many SD channels as I can when they are duplicated by an HD channel.

My request would allow me to scan the SP table to look for any issues.


----------



## reneg

Since the switch to the Rovi guide, I'm seeing 13 days of guide data on my Tivos instead of 11. Would you please consider updating remote->guide to allow 13 days instead of 11 days to be displayed? Being able to change the number of days in the config.ini would be great if you're concerned about breaking it for some Tivo models.

Secondary request: being able to change the number of hours of programming that are displayed in the guide at one time. I'd love to be able to view 24 hours of guide data at a time instead of 12.

Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## HarperVision

reneg said:


> *Since the switch to the Rovi guide*, I'm seeing 13 days of guide data on my Tivos instead of 11. Would you please consider updating remote->guide to allow 13 days instead of 11 days to be displayed? Being able to change the number of days in the config.ini would be great if you're concerned about breaking it for some Tivo models.
> 
> Secondary request: being able to change the number of hours of programming that are displayed in the guide at one time. I'd love to be able to view 24 hours of guide data at a time instead of 12.
> 
> Thanks for your consideration.


Has that even been confirmed yet? I'm hearing rumors and speculation, but nothing official.


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> Since the switch to the Rovi guide, I'm seeing 13 days of guide data on my Tivos instead of 11. Would you please consider updating remote->guide to allow 13 days instead of 11 days to be displayed? Being able to change the number of days in the config.ini would be great if you're concerned about breaking it for some Tivo models.
> 
> Secondary request: being able to change the number of hours of programming that are displayed in the guide at one time. I'd love to be able to view 24 hours of guide data at a time instead of 12.
> 
> Thanks for your consideration.


 OK. But days 12 & 13 give no data for me on my Roamio Pro. 24 hours per entry instead of 12 seems to be fast enough where that's OK.


----------



## reneg

HarperVision said:


> Has that even been confirmed yet? I'm hearing rumors and speculation, but nothing official.


You're right, but number of days available in the guide definitely changed on all of my Tivos.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> OK. But days 12 & 13 give no data for me on my Roamio Pro. 24 hours per entry instead of 12 seems to be fast enough where that's OK.


Thanks. You're the best. :up:


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> @moyekj - Could you add the "Get in HD" field as a column in the Season Pass tab? It is available in the detail screen, just not in the table.
> 
> Edit: and also to the csv export file.


 Sorry but I think I'm not alone in not finding much value with that field to warrant its own column. Note that you could save Season Passes to .sp file and have a script parse the data from that file to pull out that field for each Pass.


----------



## lew

I'm trying to edit out the extraneous before and after a Disney show.

I'm getting metadata, downloading (ts), qsfix, adcut (opening VRD GUI to manually make edits), saving vrd project file, closing video, closing VRD, then encoding as per option checked in VRD. It's encoding the video without making the edits.

An excerpt from the log

Deleted vprj file:...... ENCODING WITH PROFILE.....

It looks like you're deleting the project file before you should.

Any suggestions? It's not a big deal to manually use VRD.


----------



## moyekj

lew said:


> I'm trying to edit out the extraneous before and after a Disney show.
> 
> I'm getting metadata, downloading (ts), qsfix, adcut (opening VRD GUI to manually make edits), saving vrd project file, closing video, closing VRD, then encoding as per option checked in VRD. It's encoding the video without making the edits.
> 
> An excerpt from the log
> 
> Deleted vprj file:...... ENCODING WITH PROFILE.....
> 
> It looks like you're deleting the project file before you should.
> 
> Any suggestions? It's not a big deal to manually use VRD.


 Read the tooltip on the "Bring up VRD to make manual cuts" option. Expected action is that in VRD you either:
1. Save to .mpg with your cuts applied using certain file naming convention, in which case cut file will be used by subsequent kmttg tasks.
2. Save to another format using VRD without a further encoding step in kmttg

So for either of the above options the .Vprj file would not be needed.

In your case option 2 is looks like what you could be doing.


----------



## moyekj

v2.1v version is now released.
Consult release_notes for details.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> OK. But days 12 & 13 give no data for me on my Roamio Pro. 24 hours per entry instead of 12 seems to be fast enough where that's OK.


With 2.1v, I see 12 days of guide data with kmttg, but on my Tivos through the guide & todo, I see 13 days. Thanks for trying.


----------



## JoeKustra

reneg said:


> With 2.1v, I see 12 days of guide data with kmttg, but on my Tivos through the guide & todo, I see 13 days. Thanks for trying.


Just so you don't feel alone, there was a guide issue: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542428
When that was corrected, we added a day to the guide. Calling it 12, 12.5 or 13 is subjective. But I'll just say we seem to have an additional 24 hours now. This can be seen in System Info also.


----------



## lew

moyekj said:


> Read the tooltip on the "Bring up VRD to make manual cuts" option. Expected action is that in VRD you either:
> 1. Save to .mpg with your cuts applied using certain file naming convention, in which case cut file will be used by subsequent kmttg tasks.
> 2. Save to another format using VRD without a further encoding step in kmttg
> 
> So for either of the above options the .Vprj file would not be needed.
> 
> In your case option 2 is looks like what you could be doing.


My bad for not reading the help screens. Sorry.

That said..I didn't expect using auto commercial scan, followed by a manual review, would be treated by KMTTG differently then manually using GUI to edit commercials.

I can do your option 2, but I don't think the metadata file will wind up with the right extension, in the right directory. Easier, for me, to just do the auto commercial scan,.

Not sure how hard it would be....It would be nice to be able to save multiple configuration settings.


----------



## lpwcomp

Kevin,

How about this as an option:

If you have "Use VideoRedo GUI to review detected commercials" selected

AND

Have "Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts". _*de*_selected

AND

Have "Ad Detect" _*de*_selected

kmttg creates an "empty" .vprj file and then the rest of the process process works like it does if you have "Ad Detect" selected, I.e you edit the .vprj file to make manual cuts, save it and exit, then the encode step uses the .vprj file to make the cuts.


----------



## ThAbtO

In my experience, VRD ad detect, just marks the "Breaks" (2 sec blank screens) and marks them in the .Vprj file. It does not delete anything and manually checking/removing the sections and saving the .Vprj. KMTTG can then remove them under ad cut.


----------



## lpwcomp

ThAbtO said:


> In my experience, VRD ad detect, just marks the "Breaks" (2 sec blank screens) and marks them in the .Vprj file. It does not delete anything and manually checking/removing the sections and saving the .Vprj. KMTTG can then remove them under ad cut.


Exactly how is that relevant to the matter at hand?


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Kevin,
> 
> How about this as an option:
> 
> If you have "Use VideoRedo GUI to review detected commercials" selected
> 
> AND
> 
> Have "Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts". _*de*_selected
> 
> AND
> 
> Have "Ad Detect" _*de*_selected
> 
> kmttg creates an "empty" .vprj file and then the rest of the process process works like it does if you have "Ad Detect" selected, I.e you edit the .vprj file to make manual cuts, save it and exit, then the encode step uses the .vprj file to make the cuts.


 Getting complicated, but I think perhaps under these conditions it should behave as suggested:

"Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts" enabled
AND have "Ad Cut" task selected
AND have "encode" task selected with a VRD encoding profile

"Use VideoRedo GUI to review detected commercials" doesn't factor into anything unless "Ad Detect" is enabled.


----------



## lew

moyekj said:


> Getting complicated, but I think perhaps under these conditions it should behave as suggested:
> 
> "Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts" enabled
> AND have "Ad Cut" task selected
> AND have "encode" task selected with a VRD encoding profile
> 
> "Use VideoRedo GUI to review detected commercials" doesn't factor into anything unless "Ad Detect" is enabled.


That's the behavior I would have expected.

I'd go a step further and assume ad cut if the option to bring up VRD GUI to make manual cuts is enabled. Encode using the project file using whatever cuts, if any, were saved.

I'm starting to play with plex. It's making me wish we could have the option of selecting different saved configurations.

Think of the difference between TV Shows and movies. The file naming might be different.The ad cut settings might be different. The encoding profile might be different. The encoding output directory might be different.

Other posters want to have one profile for programs they want to download with ts vs ps. That would be people who have issues with ts files and want to limit use to those programs which require it (h.264).

I have no idea how much work it would take to have an option to load one of several configuration files.


----------



## lpwcomp

The reason I suggested what I did is because it doesn't change the current behavior for "Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts".


----------



## reneg

lew said:


> That's the behavior I would have expected.
> 
> I'd go a step further and assume ad cut if the option to bring up VRD GUI to make manual cuts is enabled. Encode using the project file using whatever cuts, if any, were saved.
> 
> I'm starting to play with plex. It's making me wish we could have the option of selecting different saved configurations.
> 
> Think of the difference between TV Shows and movies. The file naming might be different.The ad cut settings might be different. The encoding profile might be different. The encoding output directory might be different.
> 
> Other posters want to have one profile for programs they want to download with ts vs ps. That would be people who have issues with ts files and want to limit use to those programs which require it (h.264).
> 
> I have no idea how much work it would take to have an option to load one of several configuration files.


I have not experienced issues with file naming & Plex. Even though Plex has a specific guideline on file naming, it does not seem to be strictly enforced. I use the following in kmttg file naming for both TV shows & Movies:

[mainTitle][".S" season]["E" episode]["-" episodeTitle ][" (" movieYear ")"]


----------



## lpwcomp

I'm trying to implement autotune for 4 & 6 tuner TiVos and I've run into a snag.

Due to the way a TiVo process channel change and "LiveTV" requests, if 1 or more of the tuners is already on a target channel, it can cause problems since a channel change request to that channel will switch to that tuner rather than changing the channel on the current tuner.

I can think of a really messy way around the problem. Does anyone have a simple solution?


----------



## moyekj

OK, for next release I made the following VRD related changes:

1. For "vrdreview" task, don't delete Vprj file if a VRD encode job follows
2. For "vrdencode" task, use Vprj file as input file if it exists
3. For "vrdencode" task, once VRD encode completes, remove Vprj file if it exists and "Remove Ad Detect files" option is enabled.


----------



## lew

lpwcomp said:


> I'm trying to implement autotune for 4 & 6 tuner TiVos and I've run into a snag.
> 
> Due to the way a TiVo process channel change and "LiveTV" requests, if 1 or more of the tuners is already on a target channel, it can cause problems since a channel change request to that channel will switch to that tuner rather than changing the channel on the current tuner.
> 
> I can think of a really messy way around the problem. Does anyone have a simple solution?


Can't you use 4 or 6 channels you'd never have tuned? There has to be at least 6 music channels you'd never tune. Or SD public access channels.

Auto tune was great for S3 units. Any reason you need it for newer units?


----------



## lpwcomp

lew said:


> Can't you use 4 or 6 channels you'd never have tuned? There has to be at least 6 music channels you'd never tune. Or SD public access channels.


I do. This happens whan 1 or more tuners is still on one of those channels from the last time.



lew said:


> Auto tune was great for S3 units. Any reason you need it for newer units?


Trying to eliminate TS transfer gliitches. Tried putting TiVo in Standby but that doesn't seem to work as well.


----------



## reneg

When I run the Season Premieres from the remote tab of kmttg, I consistently get a result for a show with no season number titled Joseph Prince. I think it is a false positive. What causes the following to consistently show up as a premiere week to week? 


Code:


Premiere: Joseph Prince - Find Protection Under His Wings
Fri 08/26/16 04:00 AM on 632=FREFMHD, Duration = 30 mins, originalAirdate: 2016-08-26
Living protected and fear-free.
{
   "episodic": true,
   "partCount": 4,
   "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP011434540743",
   "channel": {
      "logoIndex": 66630,
      "isDigital": true,
      "channelNumber": "632",
      "isReceived": true,
      "isHdtv": true,
      "levelOfDetail": "medium",
      "type": "channel",
      "callSign": "FREFMHD",
      "isHidden": false,
      "isEntitled": true,
      "sourceType": "cable",
      "name": "Freeform HD",
      "partnerStationId": "epgProvider:st.59615",
      "affiliate": "Satellite",
      "channelId": "tivo:ch.3539",
      "isFavorite": false,
      "stationId": "tivo:st.121168819"
   },
   "contentId": "tivo:ct.357617754",
   "description": "Living protected and fear-free.",
   "levelOfDetail": "medium",
   "isProgramBreak": false,
   "title": "Joseph Prince",
   "type": "offer",
   "hdtv": false,
   "collectionTitle": "Joseph Prince",
   "duration": 1800,
   "isEpisode": true,
   "price": "USD.0",
   "repeat": false,
   "originalAirdate": "2016-08-26",
   "startTime": "2016-08-26 09:00:00",
   "transportType": "stream",
   "collectionId": "tivo:cl.145245607",
   "contentType": "video",
   "isCatchup": false,
   "tvRating": "g",
   "isAdult": false,
   "hasSignLanguage": false,
   "totalDuration": 0,
   "hasAudioDescription": false,
   "releaseDate": "2016-08-26 00:00:00",
   "audioLanguage": ["en"],
   "collectionType": "series",
   "objectIdAndType": "216311939411558348",
   "subtitled": false,
   "subtitle": "Find Protection Under His Wings",
   "offerId": "tivo:of.ctd.121168819.632.cable.2016-08-26-09-00-00.1800",
   "partNumber": 1,
   "videoResolution": "sd",
   "internalRating": [{
      "ratingTypeId": "tivo:rt.6",
      "type": "internalRating",
      "ratingValueId": "tivo:rv.3"
   }],
   "noGiftCardPurchase": false,
   "isThreeD": false,
   "partnerCollectionId": "epgProvider:cl.SH01143454"
}


----------



## moyekj

Mini-series use "partNumber" and "partCount", so Mini-series with partNumber = 1 as in above are considered premieres.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> Mini-series use "partNumber" and "partCount", so Mini-series with partNumber = 1 as in above are considered premieres.


Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## lew

Kevin--Tivo is starting the change over to Rovi guide data. AFAIK tivo will be switching to a Rovi program ID number. Tivo said it won't be an issue with most shows transferred to and from PC with tivodesktop. I wonder if it will be an issue with SP's backed up with KMTTG.

I'll probably re-backup after the change over, just to be sure.


----------



## moyekj

lew said:


> Kevin--Tivo is starting the change over to Rovi guide data. AFAIK tivo will be switching to a Rovi program ID number. Tivo said it won't be an issue with most shows transferred to and from PC with tivodesktop. I wonder if it will be an issue with SP's backed up with KMTTG.
> 
> I'll probably re-backup after the change over, just to be sure.


 For OPs it's collectionId that matters, and yes if they change then obviously an older backup will be useless.
My Roamio Pro had message yesterday about change over. This morning so far I've net connected twice which has taken over an hour each time and have yet to have any guide data or anything showing up in ToDo list. Once my latest net connect finishes I'm going to try rebooting the TiVo to see if that helps. In current state when I compare collectionId of my saved OPs vs what's currently on the TiVo they are identical, so if they are supposed to change then the database has not updated itself yet, and perhaps a reboot will force the issue.

I did get a message about a large number of channels deleted and then re-added (they all have different names in Rovi guide). These were mostly obscure channels I don't care for or don't receive. I did check some of the main channels I record from and the stationId did not change for them yet, but perhaps it goes back to database change not having been run yet which perhaps a reboot will force.


----------



## moyekj

OK, about 30 minutes after 2nd net connect my guide and ToDo data started populating, so no need to reboot, but 2 lengthy net connects were needed.

Looking at current vs saved OPs, collectionId (for series) and stationId (for channels) remain unchanged, so presumably loading from an older saved .sp file in kmttg should still work (but I haven't tried), at least for channel names that remained unchanged in the transition.


----------



## lpwcomp

I've seen a few metadata text files created by kmttg from recordings made using the Rovi program information. I was immediately struck by 3 things:

1. While the format os the same ("SH<10 digit number>", the seriesId is different.

2. The programId looks like something created by kmttg. "EP<seriesId number>-<10 digit number>".

3. episodeNumber was missing.

I'm not sure if Ira fully understands how the process works.

(emphasis mine)



Ira Bahr said:


> As far as the impact on those using TiVo Desktop software, some programs recorded before the guide data update (using Gracenote data) that are restored afterwards (*using Rovi data*) may see odd metadata changes. <snip>


How do you even do that? I could see it possibly on a push with the TiVo mind server getting the seriesId and programId based on seriesTitle and episodeTitle, but on a pull?


----------



## jmsxl

Been running v1.1p for quite a while, working great until a few days ago when kmttg would not "see" one of the programs in my NPL. Updated to v2.1v and now get a consistently reproducible IOException with combined download and decrypt.

I have a Roamio OTA series 5. Running on a Macbook with OS X v10.11.6. Java is v1.8.0_66. The v2.1v install was a clean install with kmttg downloading the external tools for me at first run.

When I don't combine download and decrypt, I don't get the IOException (I still get the sync error part way through) but the resulting file is left with a .ts extension and I thought it should be .mpg so not sure if everything is really working correctly. Either way I get all the output on stdout/stderr (is that normal?)

Any ideas as to what option(s) I should change to get things to work reliably?

TIA.

Output:


Code:


$ /usr/local/bin/kmttg
Header: TivoStreamHeader{ fileType=TiVo (54:69:56:6F), mpegOffset=0x2800, numChunks=3}
Chunk 0: TivoStreamChunk{chunkSize=1140, id=3, type=PLAINTEXT}
Chunk 1: TivoStreamChunk{chunkSize=3648, id=1, type=ENCRYPTED}
Chunk 2: TivoStreamChunk{chunkSize=4376, id=2, type=ENCRYPTED}
File format: TRANSPORT_STREAM
Starting TS processing at position 10240
Creating a new stream for PMT PID 0x0064
Creating a new VIDEO stream for PID 0x0031 (type=0x02)
Creating a new AUDIO stream for PID 0x0034 (type=0x81)
Creating a new PRIVATE_DATA stream for PID 0x0036 (type=0x97)
PacketId: 100,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 18,810,240
PacketId: 200,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 37,610,240
PacketId: 300,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 56,410,240
PacketId: 400,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0034 Position after reading: 75,210,240
PacketId: 500,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 94,010,240
PacketId: 600,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0034 Position after reading: 112,810,240
PacketId: 700,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 131,610,240
PacketId: 800,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 150,410,240
PacketId: 900,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 169,210,240
PacketId: 1,000,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 188,010,240
PacketId: 1,100,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 206,810,240
PacketId: 1,200,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 225,610,240
PacketId: 1,300,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 244,410,240
PacketId: 1,400,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 263,210,240
PacketId: 1,500,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 282,010,240
PacketId: 1,600,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 300,810,240
PacketId: 1,700,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 319,610,240
PacketId: 1,800,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 338,410,240
PacketId: 1,900,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 357,210,240
PacketId: 2,000,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 376,010,240
PacketId: 2,100,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 394,810,240
PacketId: 2,200,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 413,610,240
PacketId: 2,300,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 432,410,240
PacketId: 2,400,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 451,210,240
PacketId: 2,500,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 470,010,240
PacketId: 2,600,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 488,810,240
PacketId: 2,700,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 507,610,240
PacketId: 2,800,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 526,410,240
PacketId: 2,900,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 545,210,240
PacketId: 3,000,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 564,010,240
PacketId: 3,100,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 582,810,240
PacketId: 3,200,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 601,610,240
PacketId: 3,300,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 620,410,240
PacketId: 3,400,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0034 Position after reading: 639,210,240
PacketId: 3,500,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 658,010,240
PacketId: 3,600,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 676,810,240
PacketId: 3,700,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 695,610,240
PacketId: 3,800,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 714,410,240
PacketId: 3,900,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 733,210,240
PacketId: 4,000,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 752,010,240
PacketId: 4,100,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 770,810,240
PacketId: 4,200,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 789,610,240
PacketId: 4,300,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 808,410,240
PacketId: 4,400,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 827,210,240
PacketId: 4,500,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 846,010,240
PacketId: 4,600,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0034 Position after reading: 864,810,240
PacketId: 4,700,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 883,610,240
PacketId: 4,800,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 902,410,240
PacketId: 4,900,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 921,210,240
PacketId: 5,000,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 940,010,240
PacketId: 5,100,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 958,810,240
PacketId: 5,200,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 977,610,240
PacketId: 5,300,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 996,410,240
PacketId: 5,400,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,015,210,240
PacketId: 5,500,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,034,010,240
Invalid TS packet header for packet 5578541
TransportStream appears to be corrupt, cannot find sync bytes
Starting value for resumeDecryptionAtByte: 0x3e8316fc
Resume decryption at: 0x40a00000
Re-synched at packet 5578542 (byte 0x3e8316fc)
PacketId: 5,600,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,052,823,024
PacketId: 5,700,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,071,623,024
Resuming decryption at 0x40a00000, bytesWritten = 0x40a00000
PacketId: 5,800,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,090,423,024
PacketId: 5,900,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,109,223,024
PacketId: 6,000,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,128,023,024
PacketId: 6,100,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,146,823,024
PacketId: 6,200,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,165,623,024
PacketId: 6,300,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,184,423,024
PacketId: 6,400,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,203,223,024
PacketId: 6,500,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,222,023,024
PacketId: 6,600,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,240,823,024
PacketId: 6,700,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,259,623,024
PacketId: 6,800,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,278,423,024
PacketId: 6,900,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,297,223,024
PacketId: 7,000,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,316,023,024
PacketId: 7,100,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,334,823,024
PacketId: 7,200,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,353,623,024
PacketId: 7,300,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,372,423,024
PacketId: 7,400,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0034 Position after reading: 1,391,223,024
PacketId: 7,500,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,410,023,024
PacketId: 7,600,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,428,823,024
PacketId: 7,700,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,447,623,024
PacketId: 7,800,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,466,423,024
PacketId: 7,900,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,485,223,024
PacketId: 8,000,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,504,023,024
PacketId: 8,100,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,522,823,024
PacketId: 8,200,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,541,623,024
PacketId: 8,300,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,560,423,024
PacketId: 8,400,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,579,223,024
PacketId: 8,500,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,598,023,024
PacketId: 8,600,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,616,823,024
PacketId: 8,700,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,635,623,024
PacketId: 8,800,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,654,423,024
PacketId: 8,900,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,673,223,024
PacketId: 9,000,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0034 Position after reading: 1,692,023,024
PacketId: 9,100,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,710,823,024
PacketId: 9,200,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,729,623,024
PacketId: 9,300,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,748,423,024
PacketId: 9,400,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,767,223,024
PacketId: 9,500,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,786,023,024
PacketId: 9,600,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,804,823,024
PacketId: 9,700,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,823,623,024
PacketId: 9,800,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,842,423,024
PacketId: 9,900,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,861,223,024
PacketId: 10,000,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,880,023,024
PacketId: 10,100,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,898,823,024
PacketId: 10,200,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,917,623,024
PacketId: 10,300,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,936,423,024
PacketId: 10,400,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,955,223,024
PacketId: 10,500,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,974,023,024
PacketId: 10,600,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 1,992,823,024
PacketId: 10,700,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 2,011,623,024
PacketId: 10,800,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 2,030,423,024
PacketId: 10,900,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 2,049,223,024
PacketId: 11,000,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0031 Position after reading: 2,068,023,024
Only read 78 bytes, expected 188
Error reading transport stream: 
java.io.IOException: Pipe closed
	at java.io.PipedInputStream.read(PipedInputStream.java:307)
	at java.io.PipedInputStream.read(PipedInputStream.java:377)
	at java.io.DataInputStream.read(DataInputStream.java:149)
	at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.CountingDataInputStream.read(CountingDataInputStream.java:58)
	at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.CountingDataInputStream.read(CountingDataInputStream.java:52)
	at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.TransportStreamDecoder.fillBuffer(TransportStreamDecoder.java:152)
	at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.TransportStreamDecoder.process(TransportStreamDecoder.java:64)
	at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.TivoStream.processVideo(TivoStream.java:135)
	at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.TivoStream.process(TivoStream.java:81)
	at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.TivoDecoder.decode(TivoDecoder.java:69)
	at com.tivo.kmttg.main.http$5.run(http.java:329)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745)
Closing CountingDataInputStream. Final read position: 2071294114
Shutdown hook executing
$


----------



## lpwcomp

.ts is normal for a decrypted transport stream.


----------



## moyekj

You can try turning off TS downloads under config--Program Options


----------



## jmsxl

moyekj said:


> You can try turning off TS downloads under config--Program Options


With TS downloads turned off I still get the IOException.

But _also_ selecting tivodecode instead of tivolibre did the trick... no exception and no output on stdout/stderr.

Many thanks for the help; I really enjoy this tool!


----------



## moyekj

FYI, for next release I've added a "Check OnePasses" right mouse button popup menu item to Remote "Season Passes" table. Purpose is to check the stationId for OnePasses tied to specific channels vs guide channel data stationId to see if they match. As long as stationId matches, recordings will happen regardless if the callSign displayed for your OnePasses matches the callSign in guide data or not. i.e. It's stationId that matters, not the actual callSign name of the channel. I have several cases where the Rovi callSign is different than the Gracenote one that is set in my OnePasses, but recordings are still going through because stationId matches.

In my case the check passes for all my TiVos. It helps I don't have OnePasses for more obscure channels, so even though Rovi guide data is wrong for many channels in my lineup, all the wrong ones happen to be on channels I don't care about and don't have OnePasses for.

Sample output of a run in kmttg message window:
https://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10976607#post10976607


----------



## n2lovell

Has anyone noticed that there are some new fields in the Calypso response after RC10?

I see two new fields: ProgramServerId and SeriesServerId. Both are present prior to the Rovi transition (and continued afterwards). 

On Rovi: the programId field looks like its composed from both of those numbers, and the seriesId from just the SeriesServerId ...


----------



## rgr

Got the update to the new guide data and something is stopping the advanced search from working. Here's a screenshot of the parameters used and the result. It worked yesterday before the new guide data was in place. Any ideas?


----------



## moyekj

rgr said:


> Got the update to the new guide data and something is stopping the advanced search from working. Here's a screenshot of the parameters used and the result. It worked yesterday before the new guide data was in place. Any ideas?
> View attachment 26236


 Looks like searches based on Rovi data yield much less results. Are you able to manually find a movie in the guide which should meet the criteria of the search that is not currently showing up? Specifically, if you can find one for a non premium and mainstream channel such as TNT that is a few days out, that would be something I could use to test further with.

Other thing you can do yourself is setup a wishlist with same criteria on the TiVo itself and see if that has similar problem.


----------



## rgr

moyekj said:


> Looks like searches based on Rovi data yield much less results. Are you able to manually find a movie in the guide which should meet the criteria of the search that is not currently showing up? Specifically, if you can find one for a non premium and mainstream channel such as TNT that is a few days out, that would be something I could use to test further with.
> 
> Other thing you can do yourself is setup a wishlist with same criteria on the TiVo itself and see if that has similar problem.


Yes. I changed the advanced search criteria, adding 737 (TNT) and looked at year 2007. Nothing shows up when a search is done. Yet Transformers is in the guide for Next Friday 09/02/16 at 8:00 on 737 and can also be found using the regular search function.

I generally don't use wishlist for movies for recent years as I can't set them to use premium channels only and I inevitably end up with a bunch of tv movies on Lifetime or Hallmark. But I did set up a simple wishlist set up with Keyword 2015 and Category Movies. There are no matches found in upcoming, which should be impossible. So whatever the issue is, TiVo has it as well.

I'll be posting over in the Roamio section to see if anyone else sees the wishlist problem.

Thanks!


----------



## reneg

Looks like the Rovi guide has temporarily rendered the kmttg history file inert. I have my Roamio set up to kmttg auto transfer all shows. After the guide update, kmttg thought everything in my NPL was new because of the changes to the programId. I added the shows from the NPL to the history and restarted kmttg to stop the massive number of auto transfers.


----------



## rgr

moyekj said:


> Looks like searches based on Rovi data yield much less results. Are you able to manually find a movie in the guide which should meet the criteria of the search that is not currently showing up? Specifically, if you can find one for a non premium and mainstream channel such as TNT that is a few days out, that would be something I could use to test further with.
> 
> Other thing you can do yourself is setup a wishlist with same criteria on the TiVo itself and see if that has similar problem.


I tinkered with wishlists and think the new Rovi data isn't populating the categories correctly. For instance the movie Philadelphia (1993) is in the guide and can be found using a wishlist for 1993 as keyword and Drama (NOT Movie-Drama) as category. If I change the category to Movie-Drama - it is NOT found.

I called TiVo tech support and escalated the call and the answering tech is researching the issue.

UPDATE: Sean at TiVo support got back to me and they can repeat the problem on their end and confirm that the problem appears to be incomplete metadata. He spoke with whoever is in charge of guide data in support and they are also seeing the same issue with Sports as a category. Unclear as to eta for a fix as it looks like Rovi has to do the fix on their end.


----------



## moyekj

rgr said:


> I tinkered with wishlists and think the new Rovi data isn't populating the categories correctly. For instance the movie Philadelphia (1993) is in the guide and can be found using a wishlist for 1993 as keyword and Drama (NOT Movie-Drama) as category. If I change the category to Movie-Drama - it is NOT found.
> 
> I called TiVo tech support and escalated the call and the answering tech is researching the issue.
> 
> UPDATE: Sean at TiVo support got back to me and they can repeat the problem on their end and confirm that the problem appears to be incomplete metadata. He spoke with whoever is in charge of guide data in support and they are also seeing the same issue with Sports as a category. Unclear as to eta for a fix as it looks like Rovi has to do the fix on their end.


 Yup, similarly for your "Transformers" example above, if I change to "Comedy" category instead of "ALL" then Search++ will find it. So it seems with Rovi data you have to specify a specific category - you can't search against all categories. Yet another issue with Rovi data.


----------



## rgr

moyekj said:


> Yup, similarly for your "Transformers" example above, if I change to "Comedy" category instead of "ALL" then Search++ will find it. So it seems with Rovi data you have to specify a specific category - you can't search against all categories. Yet another issue with Rovi data.


In the interim, I've changed the category to HD and that seems to capture almost all of what I am looking for, since the channels are the premium movie channels.

Surprising is that TiVo didn't comparethe guide date before and after the change before the switch to make sure the fields weren't populated the same.

Also surprised to find Transformers was a comedy.


----------



## moyekj

rgr said:


> Also surprised to find Transformers was a comedy.


 Detailed info on it (use kmttg 'i' bindkey when you find it in guide or search) says it's categorized as both "Comedy" and "Action Adventure", so "Action Adventure" probably would have worked too.


----------



## moyekj

v2.1w version is now released with the *Check OnePasses* feature added to aid in checking OnePasses following Rovi transition. Also VideoRedo related enhancements for those using VideoRedo encoding profiles for the encode task.

See release_notes Wiki for details.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> v2.1w version is now released with the *Check OnePasses* feature added to aid in checking OnePasses following Rovi transition. Also VideoRedo related enhancements for those using VideoRedo encoding profiles for the encode task.
> 
> See release_notes Wiki for details.


Thanks for adding the check OnePass feature. It found two out of over 200 Onepasses that needed attention. Both on WGN.


----------



## worachj

I have four season passes that are highlighted in pink when I do the remote/Season Passes. What does the pink highlight mean?


----------



## reneg

Ran into an issue with v2.1w encode task using Videoredo. I run my workflow through two steps. 

Step 1 includes kmttg service performing metadata, decrypt (TivoLibre), QSFix, Ad Detect (VideoRedo) tasks
Step 2 includes manual review of ad cuts in VideoRedo, and then submission of job to GUI version of kmttg performing adcut (VideoRedo), Captions, encode (VideoRedo), and custom tasks
Failure happens right after starting the encode task.



Code:


NOTE: vrdencode using project file as input: G:\Video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.VPrj

>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'H.264 MP4 (Tivo 1280x720) (Apple)' TO FILE g:\video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.mp4 ...
C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\encode.vbs "G:\Video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.VPrj" "g:\video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.mp4" /l:C:\Windows\TEMP\VRDLock5816334065807075087.tmp "/p:H.264 MP4 (Tivo 1280x720) (Apple)" 
vrdencode failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\encode.vbs "G:\Video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.VPrj" "g:\video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.mp4" /l:C:\Windows\TEMP\VRDLock5816334065807075087.tmp "/p:H.264 MP4 (Tivo 1280x720) (Apple)" 
C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\encode.vbs(89, 4) (null): The remote procedure call failed. 

Removing job: {source=G:\Video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.mpg tivoName=FILES type=custom status=queued familyId=4.25}
Killing 'vrdencode' job: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\encode.vbs "G:\Video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.VPrj" "g:\video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.mp4" /l:C:\Windows\TEMP\VRDLock5816334065807075087.tmp "/p:H.264 MP4 (Tivo 1280x720) (Apple)"

I went back to v2.1v of kmttg and encode with Videoredo task works fine.


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> Ran into an issue with v2.1w encode task using Videoredo. I run my workflow through two steps.
> 
> Step 1 includes kmttg service performing metadata, decrypt (TivoLibre), QSFix, Ad Detect (VideoRedo) tasks
> Step 2 includes manual review of ad cuts in VideoRedo, and then submission of job to GUI version of kmttg performing adcut (VideoRedo), Captions, encode (VideoRedo), and custom tasks
> Failure happens right after starting the encode task.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> NOTE: vrdencode using project file as input: G:\Video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.VPrj
> 
> >> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'H.264 MP4 (Tivo 1280x720) (Apple)' TO FILE g:\video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.mp4 ...
> C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\encode.vbs "G:\Video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.VPrj" "g:\video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.mp4" /l:C:\Windows\TEMP\VRDLock5816334065807075087.tmp "/p:H.264 MP4 (Tivo 1280x720) (Apple)"
> vrdencode failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\encode.vbs "G:\Video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.VPrj" "g:\video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.mp4" /l:C:\Windows\TEMP\VRDLock5816334065807075087.tmp "/p:H.264 MP4 (Tivo 1280x720) (Apple)"
> C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\encode.vbs(89, 4) (null): The remote procedure call failed.
> 
> Removing job: {source=G:\Video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.mpg tivoName=FILES type=custom status=queued familyId=4.25}
> Killing 'vrdencode' job: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\encode.vbs "G:\Video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.VPrj" "g:\video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.mp4" /l:C:\Windows\TEMP\VRDLock5816334065807075087.tmp "/p:H.264 MP4 (Tivo 1280x720) (Apple)"
> 
> I went back to v2.1v of kmttg and encode with Videoredo task works fine.


 Source Vprj is G:\Video (capital V) and destination is g:\video (lowercase v). Wonder if that makes any difference? Are you able to run any "vrdencode" task from kmttg using Vprj as input file (using FILES in kmttg GUI mode)? What version of VRD are you running?


----------



## moyekj

worachj said:


> I have four season passes that are highlighted in pink when I do the remote/Season Passes. What does the pink highlight mean?


 Means there are conflicts and some episodes won't record. You can click on "Conflicts" button to get expanded details.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> Source Vprj is G:\Video (capital V) and destination is g:\video (lowercase v). Wonder if that makes any difference? Are you able to run any "vrdencode" task from kmttg using Vprj as input file (using FILES in kmttg GUI mode)? What version of VRD are you running?


Here is an encode from v2.1v that works. 


Code:


>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'H.264 MP4 (Tivo 1280x720) (Apple)' TO FILE g:\video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.mp4 ...
C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\encode.vbs "G:\Video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.mpg" "g:\video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.mp4" /l:C:\Windows\TEMP\VRDLock8619423766155871123.tmp "/p:H.264 MP4 (Tivo 1280x720) (Apple)" 
vrdencode job completed: 0:15:07
---DONE--- job=vrdencode output=g:\video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.mp4

Copied metadata file G:\Video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.mpg.txt to g:\video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.mp4.txt

I'm not able to run any encode task in kmttg GUI mode with v2.1w.

My version of VideoRedo TV Suite is 5.1.3.741 - Mar 14 2016. VideoRedo says my version is current. I will try rebooting. Running Windows 7 Professional version.


----------



## JerryB01

I'm having trouble with kmttg v2.1w and hope that someone can help me with it. First, I changed my configuration to take advantage of the new VideoRedo features so I'm not sure if this is a new issue with v2.1w. In any event, it appears that if I enable VideoRedo decrypt, this also forces QS fix and this causes the program to fail. The error I'm receiving is:

qsfix failed (exit code: 3 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo P:\KMTTG\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "E:\Public\Videos\My Tivo Recordings\***.TiVo" "E:\Public\Videos\My Tivo Recordings\***.ts.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\GB\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock1049470381083545300.tmp /c:mpegts /v:mpeg2video 

? Unable to open file/project: E:\Public\Videos\My Tivo Recordings\***.TiVo

Where *** represents the name of the specific program that is being processed.

Note:
1) The ***.TiVo file is present in the appropriate directory and, if I manually open VideoRedo, I and load and process the ***.TiVo file without any problems so there is nothing wrong with either the ***.TiVo file or the VideoRedo TiVo decrypting.
2) If I turn off VideoRedo decrypting and instead use tivodecode, everything works perfectly including VideoRedo performing subsequent Ad Detection, Ad Cut, and Encoding. It's just the call to QS Fix that's failing and, as soon as this fails, kmttg deletes all the files.

Does anyone have any idea what's going on or how to solve this problem? Ideally, I'd like to use both VideoRedo decrypting and QS Fix.


----------



## dougdingle

moyekj said:


> FYI, for next release I've added a "Check OnePasses" right mouse button popup menu item to Remote "Season Passes" table. Purpose is to check the stationId for OnePasses tied to specific channels vs guide channel data stationId to see if they match. As long as stationId matches, recordings will happen regardless if the callSign displayed for your OnePasses matches the callSign in guide data or not. i.e. It's stationId that matters, not the actual callSign name of the channel. I have several cases where the Rovi callSign is different than the Gracenote one that is set in my OnePasses, but recordings are still going through because stationId matches.
> 
> In my case the check passes for all my TiVos. It helps I don't have OnePasses for more obscure channels, so even though Rovi guide data is wrong for many channels in my lineup, all the wrong ones happen to be on channels I don't care about and don't have OnePasses for.
> 
> [/url]


*THANK YOU* for programming this feature. Saved me a ton of time with the transition. My setup has several PBS subchannels in the 1200's that were renamed, and so had non-working SPs.

I did have to run it twice in a row before it caught all the incompatible Season Passes. First time through caught three, next pass caught one more.

FYI


----------



## moyekj

JerryB01 said:


> I'm having trouble with kmttg v2.1w and hope that someone can help me with it. First, I changed my configuration to take advantage of the new VideoRedo features so I'm not sure if this is a new issue with v2.1w. In any event, it appears that if I enable VideoRedo decrypt, this also forces QS fix and this causes the program to fail. The error I'm receiving is:
> 
> qsfix failed (exit code: 3 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo P:\KMTTG\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "E:\Public\Videos\My Tivo Recordings\***.TiVo" "E:\Public\Videos\My Tivo Recordings\***.ts.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\GB\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock1049470381083545300.tmp /c:mpegts /v:mpeg2video
> 
> ? Unable to open file/project: E:\Public\Videos\My Tivo Recordings\***.TiVo
> 
> Where *** represents the name of the specific program that is being processed.
> 
> Note:
> 1) The ***.TiVo file is present in the appropriate directory and, if I manually open VideoRedo, I and load and process the ***.TiVo file without any problems so there is nothing wrong with either the ***.TiVo file or the VideoRedo TiVo decrypting.
> 2) If I turn off VideoRedo decrypting and instead use tivodecode, everything works perfectly including VideoRedo performing subsequent Ad Detection, Ad Cut, and Encoding. It's just the call to QS Fix that's failing and, as soon as this fails, kmttg deletes all the files.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what's going on or how to solve this problem? Ideally, I'd like to use both VideoRedo decrypting and QS Fix.


If you are running latest beta version of VRD TVSuite 5 it has an issue that Dan H acknowledged a while back but hasn't released fix for yet. See a few pages back in this thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10902461#post10902461

Roll back to official non-beta release for now to solve the problem.


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> Here is an encode from v2.1v that works.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> >> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'H.264 MP4 (Tivo 1280x720) (Apple)' TO FILE g:\video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.mp4 ...
> C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\encode.vbs "G:\Video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.mpg" "g:\video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.mp4" /l:C:\Windows\TEMP\VRDLock8619423766155871123.tmp "/p:H.264 MP4 (Tivo 1280x720) (Apple)"
> vrdencode job completed: 0:15:07
> ---DONE--- job=vrdencode output=g:\video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.mp4
> 
> Copied metadata file G:\Video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.mpg.txt to g:\video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.mp4.txt
> 
> I'm not able to run any encode task in kmttg GUI mode with v2.1w.
> 
> My version of VideoRedo TV Suite is 5.1.3.741 - Mar 14 2016. VideoRedo says my version is current. I will try rebooting. Running Windows 7 Professional version.


 Doesn't make much sense because nothing changed between 2.1v and 2.1w on for the .vbs script or the task itself. The only change was to use .Vprj as input if available. If in FILES mode you start with the .mpg/.ts file and run "vrdencode" it should work same way for both kmttg versions. Also see post above as it may be related to version of VRD running - there's a known issue for qsfix failing that perhaps applies to encode task as well - reverting to non-beta version of VRD fixes that.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> Doesn't make much sense because nothing changed between 2.1v and 2.1w on for the .vbs script or the task itself. The only change was to use .Vprj as input if available. If in FILES mode you start with the .mpg/.ts file and run "vrdencode" it should work same way for both kmttg versions. Also see post above as it may be related to version of VRD running - there's a known issue for qsfix failing that perhaps applies to encode task as well - reverting to non-beta version of VRD fixes that.


I agree that it doesn't make sense. I setup the kmttg & VideoRedo on a second computer and get the same error with v2.1w.

I didn't think I was running a beta version of VideoRedo. It's the same version that's referenced here: http://www.videoredo.com/en/ReleaseNotes_TVSuite.htm

I'll continue to play with it to see if I can't isolate the issue further.


----------



## JerryB01

moyekj said:


> If you are running latest beta version of VRD TVSuite 5 it has an issue that Dan H acknowledged a while back but hasn't released fix for yet. See a few pages back in this thread:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10902461#post10902461
> 
> Roll back to official non-beta release for now to solve the problem.


Thanks for the information. I tried a search before posting but for some reason it didn't pick up the previous message.

I'm running the latest release (non-beta) version of VideoRedo Pro (version 5 build 743e). Since I'm seeing the exact same error as in the previous post, I have to assume the that the current release-version of Pro has the same problem as the non-Pro beta. I'll continue forcing a non-VideoRedo decrypt until this gets resolved.


----------



## reneg

Is it possible that the issue I am seeing is related to a change in the file type that kmttg is passing in v2.1w? In v2.1v, kmttg passes the file name through the encode.vbs script. In v2.1w, kmttg is passing the .Vprj file.

In v2.1w, kmttg passes .Vprj


Code:


C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\encode.vbs "G:\Video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.[COLOR="Red"]VPrj[/COLOR]" "g:\video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.mp4" /l:C:\Windows\TEMP\VRDLock5816334065807075087.tmp "/p:H.264 MP4 (Tivo 1280x720) (Apple)"

In my case, the contents of the .Vprj file references the ".mpg" file, however the .mpg file was deleted after the adcut task and the file name is now "_cut.mpg". I believe the issue happens because VideoRedo is unable to open the .mpg file because it's no longer there.


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> Is it possible that the issue I am seeing is related to a change in the file type that kmttg is passing in v2.1w? In v2.1v, kmttg passes the file name through the encode.vbs script. In v2.1w, kmttg is passing the .Vprj file.
> 
> In v2.1w, kmttg passes .Vprj
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\encode.vbs "G:\Video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.[COLOR="Red"]VPrj[/COLOR]" "g:\video\Dark Matter.S02E09-Going Out Fighting.mp4" /l:C:\Windows\TEMP\VRDLock5816334065807075087.tmp "/p:H.264 MP4 (Tivo 1280x720) (Apple)"
> 
> In my case, the contents of the .Vprj file references the ".mpg" file, however the .mpg file was deleted after the adcut task and the file name is now "_cut.mpg". I believe the issue happens because VideoRedo is unable to open the .mpg file because it's no longer there.


 Yes, that's it then. You could save a step by combining the cut and the encode into one VRD operation instead of 2 separate ones. i.e. vrdreview task followed by vrdencode task.

EDIT: But then again you are doing captions task, so obviously you will need the cut .mpg file for that, so I guess above flow doesn't work. So I guess to accommodate different flows sounds like another VRD option is in order - whether to use Vprj file when possible or not. Now I'm starting to remember why the kmttg flow used to dictate separating cutting and encoding VRD tasks, to avoid complications that direct Vprj file input can create.


----------



## moyekj

v2.1x version released with a fix to the VRD issue being discussed above. The 1 fix contained in the release:

For VideoRedo encoding *vrdeconde* task, when looking at using .Vprj file as input, check that the referenced video file in the .Vprj file exists as part of decision of whether or not to use it.


----------



## elprice7345

When I look up programId using kmttg after the Rovi update, the linear shows display the Rovi metadata, but the streaming shows still display the old Tribune metadata.

@moyekj Does kmttg need to be updated to pull the Rovi data for streaming shows or does TiVo still need to convert the streaming content to the Rovi metadata?

I started a more detailed discussion over on the MG3 board so as not to distract too much on the board: http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/metagenerator-version-3-t1786-1305.html#18391


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> When I look up programId using kmttg after the Rovi update, the linear shows display the Rovi metadata, but the streaming shows still display the old Tribune metadata.
> 
> @moyekj Does kmttg need to be updated to pull the Rovi data for streaming shows or does TiVo still need to convert the streaming content to the Rovi metadata?
> 
> I started a more detailed discussion over on the MG3 board so as not to distract too much on the board: http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/metagenerator-version-3-t1786-1305.html#18391


 AFAIK there's nothing specific to the RPC queries for streaming content that specifies Gracenote or Rovi, so it's getting whatever TiVo servers are returning. So I would assume for now TiVo is returning Gracenote assigned IDs. Have you tested a OnePass for a series that combines linear and streaming together to see if that is working?


----------



## jcthorne

I think as long as we are in this transistion stage where some of each data source exists in the Tivo ecosystme, its going to be a mess. Once all tivos are operating on Rovi data ONLY, things will start to settle out and get fixed. Its not going to be smooth.

I said before that Amazon and Netflix use TMS programids as content identifiers. In order for a onepass to work, the tivo is going to need to translate or correlate the two some how. Tivo is not going to get Amazon or Netflix to use Rovi data. The plan may very well be to use a mix of both indefinitely. No idea how that will work with local stored content. Perhaps it never will.


----------



## dnorth12

10023 posts. I just don't have the energy or the eyesight at my age to read all of them.

I just downloaded KMTTG for the first time the other day. I have used TTG a few years ago. I need some help with settings.

I have two Bolts and am on a Mac and using an iPad mini 4. I haven't found the right set of settings to get the iPad to display the videos that I have downloaded. Maybe it is an iPad issue, I don't know.

I take the .ts file and convert that to mp4 using Any Video Converter and open in iTunes.

I am able to bring them into iTunes in the home movies section, but the convert function remains greyed out and although they show as syncing, I do not see them on the iPad.

Hopefully I have provided enough information. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## mattack

I don't think it's really the right thread, but anyway..

You do realize you can have kmttg do the decoding (convert to a raw mpeg file)? Then you can use some other app, including Quicktime Player, to export to a size that an iPad accepts.

You could _also_ just view the raw video file (no conversion) on the iPad directly. I do that, unfortunately with an older version of VLC (I have purposely avoided updating), though there are a few other apps that will do it too..


----------



## dnorth12

mattack said:


> I don't think it's really the right thread, but anyway..
> 
> You do realize you can have kmttg do the decoding (convert to a raw mpeg file)? Then you can use some other app, including Quicktime Player, to export to a size that an iPad accepts.
> 
> You could _also_ just view the raw video file (no conversion) on the iPad directly. I do that, unfortunately with an older version of VLC (I have purposely avoided updating), though there are a few other apps that will do it too..


mattack thanks for responding. But I am not sure what other thread I would ask for help in using KMTTG. And I am such a newbie with the program that I am not sure how I would get a raw mpeg. Are you referring to the .ts file? I tried that and it would not open in iTunes, which is what I would need to transfer to the iPad. Confused.


----------



## mattack

There's a checkbox that says something like decrypt... then your downloads end up being .mpg files (IIRC).

You said you're using a separate program to actually do the conversion..


----------



## lpwcomp

mattack said:


> There's a checkbox that says something like decrypt... then your downloads end up being .mpg files (IIRC).
> 
> You said you're using a separate program to actually do the conversion..


Decrypted TS downloads end up as .ts files. Could be MPEG2, could be H.264, depending on the source.


----------



## dnorth12

mattack said:


> There's a checkbox that says something like decrypt... then your downloads end up being .mpg files (IIRC).
> 
> You said you're using a separate program to actually do the conversion..


I am because QT only does 720P.


----------



## dnorth12

lpwcomp said:


> Decrypted TS downloads end up as .ts files. Could be MPEG2, could be H.264, depending on the source.


That helps my understanding.

I have noticed the audio sync is off on the videos I have converted. Don't know if that is KMTTG or Any Video Converter.


----------



## lpwcomp

dnorth12 said:


> That helps my understanding.
> 
> I have noticed the audio sync is off on the videos I have converted. Don't know if that is KMTTG or Any Video Converter.


Have you tried running QS Fix?


----------



## dnorth12

lpwcomp said:


> Have you tried running QS Fix?


As per your suggestion. Fixed the audio issue on the .ts output.

When I go to convert it using Any Video Converter I still have an issue, but it is not as bad as it was before using QS Fix. But that is not a KMTTG issue. KMTTG did its job. I need to see what converting via QT might achieve. It is just much slower than AVC is.

BTW I am now able to copy to the iPad after selecting the correct output profile in AVC. Just need to workout the audio sync and I should be good.

Thanks everyone for the assistance.


----------



## worachj

dnorth12 said:


> As per your suggestion. Fixed the audio issue on the .ts output.
> 
> When I go to convert it using Any Video Converter I still have an issue, but it is not as bad as it was before using QS Fix. But that is not a KMTTG issue. KMTTG did its job. I need to see what converting via QT might achieve. It is just much slower than AVC is.
> 
> BTW I am now able to copy to the iPad after selecting the correct output profile in AVC. Just need to workout the audio sync and I should be good.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the assistance.


You can do everything with KMTTG by clicking the encode box and selecting the correct encoding profile for the iPad. It right there by the "Start Job".


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> AFAIK there's nothing specific to the RPC queries for streaming content that specifies Gracenote or Rovi, so it's getting whatever TiVo servers are returning. So I would assume for now TiVo is returning Gracenote assigned IDs. Have you tested a OnePass for a series that combines linear and streaming together to see if that is working?


I edited my 1P for Rizzoli & Isles to include streaming videos as well as linear programs (previously it was only linear). The 1P now finds all 7 seasons with mostly correct results. 
	Seasons 1-6 are complete
	710-12 are displayed twice with one of the duplicates grayed out
	Searching linear and streaming shows using kmttg, I see various episodes available from Comcast, Hulu, Amazon, and VUDU
	I confirmed Comcast, Amazon and VUDU have all episodes of all seasons available. I dont have a Hulu account to confirm. 
	The 1P doesnt see all the services available for each episode. For example, the 1P showed episode 701 only available from Amazon when it is also available from Comcast and VUDU.
	Comcast has the 3 most recent episodes (710-712) available in their VOD service (without season and episode numbers) and they do show in the kmttg search (kmttg shows season/episode information) but not in the 1P. I suspect that is because of the missing season/episode metadata..
	My recorded version of episode 712, recorded AFTER the Rovi update, downloaded and pulled back to the TiVo, shows in the 1P with season and episode number
	My recorded version of episode 711, recorded BEFORE the Rovi update, downloaded and pulled back to the TiVo, doesnt show in the 1P and doesnt display season and episode number on the TiVo or in kmttg. Episode 711 also displays a different programId = BS680098949 and no seriesId. Every time I pulled the episode a different programId was generated.
	I tried pulling a show with only the new seriesId and no programId and it still wouldnt group the episodes by series. I could not get TiVo to group the shows by series

@moyekj  Could you display the Show title in streaming search results the same way you display them for the linear shows? 
Linear = Rizzoli & Isles [Ep 703] - Cops vs. Zombies
Streaming = ($1.99) Rizzoli & Isles [Ep 703] - Cops vs. Zombies
This would allow sorting by show title without cost included.

If the cost info needs to be sortable, could it be in a separate column?


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> I edited my 1P for Rizzoli & Isles to include streaming videos as well as linear programs (previously it was only linear).


 So do Rovi linear recordings group properly with streaming entries under My Shows? If linear and streaming have different seriesId and they are still grouping, that would suggest TiVo has changed how grouping is done under My Shows, which may explain why pulls with same seriesId don't automatically group any longer.


----------



## dadrepus

A little OFF topic but is it possible to use Kmttg without a Tivo. What I mean is can you point it to a folder to take whatever video file it finds there and convert it into one's designated codec along with commercial skip and all the other features?
What I am looking to do is help some Mac Plex users as now Plex has a PVR feature, in co-opperation with Silicon Dust, but there does not seem to be an application on the Mac side
to reformat and remove commercials and do all the wonderful things Kmttg does.


----------



## moyekj

dadrepus said:


> A little OFF topic but is it possible to use Kmttg without a Tivo. What I mean is can you point it to a folder to take whatever video file it finds there and convert it into one's designated codec along with commercial skip and all the other features?
> What I am looking to do is help some Mac Plex users as now Plex has a PVR feature, in co-opperation with Silicon Dust, but there does not seem to be an application on the Mac side
> to reformat and remove commercials and do all the wonderful things Kmttg does.


 Yes, use the FILES tab to add files to process that are already on your computer.


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> So do Rovi linear recordings group properly with streaming entries under My Shows? If linear and streaming have different seriesId and they are still grouping, that would suggest TiVo has changed how grouping is done under My Shows, which may explain why pulls with same seriesId don't automatically group any longer.


Yes, I downloaded, deleted and pulled back a post-Rovi update Rizzoli episode and it grouped with the streaming episodes.

Edit: Also, when pulling episodes with or without the new Rovi seriesId, no seriesId was visible using kmttg.


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> Yes, I downloaded, deleted and pulled back a post-Rovi update Rizzoli episode and it grouped with the streaming episodes.
> 
> Edit: Also, when pulling episodes with or without the new Rovi seriesId, no seriesId was visible using kmttg.


 Interesting. Is there a collectionId for the linear recordings pulled back?


----------



## dnorth12

worachj said:


> You can do everything with KMTTG by clicking the encode box and selecting the correct encoding profile for the iPad. It right there by the "Start Job".


This did the trick. Running on all cylinders now. No more audio issue. Went through the settings and now when all is said and done, no ads, no leftover unused files, just the m4v file which open with iTunes and it transfers automatically to the iPad. No muss, no fuss.

Thank you.


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> Interesting. Is there a collectionId for the linear recordings pulled back?


According to kmttg:
For the pulled recording with Rovi metadata: "partnerCollectionId": "EP0165674483-0347501734" which matches the programId downloaded by kmttg.

The pulled recording with PRE-Rovi metadata: "partnerCollectionId": "BS680098949" and the collection ID was different every time I pulled it.


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> According to kmttg:
> For the pulled recording with Rovi metadata: "partnerCollectionId": "EP0165674483-0347501734" which matches the programId downloaded by kmttg.
> 
> The pulled recording with PRE-Rovi metadata: "partnerCollectionId": "BS680098949" and the collection ID was different every time I pulled it.


 "collectionId" is what is the more relevant parameter for grouping, not partnerCollectionId.


----------



## ThAbtO

I have not seen CollectionID, just ProgramID in my .mpg.txt meta file. Unless I am missing something and its in 2.x.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> I have not seen CollectionID, just ProgramID in my .mpg.txt meta file. Unless I am missing something and its in 2.x.


 From NPL list in kmttg select a title you transferred using pyTivo that is grouping and press 'r' key (or from right mouse button menu select "Display RPC data"). That will dump a bunch of information to message window, and there see if there is a "collectionId".


----------



## moyekj

rgr said:


> I tinkered with wishlists and think the new Rovi data isn't populating the categories correctly. For instance the movie Philadelphia (1993) is in the guide and can be found using a wishlist for 1993 as keyword and Drama (NOT Movie-Drama) as category. If I change the category to Movie-Drama - it is NOT found.
> 
> I called TiVo tech support and escalated the call and the answering tech is researching the issue.
> 
> UPDATE: Sean at TiVo support got back to me and they can repeat the problem on their end and confirm that the problem appears to be incomplete metadata. He spoke with whoever is in charge of guide data in support and they are also seeing the same issue with Sports as a category. Unclear as to eta for a fix as it looks like Rovi has to do the fix on their end.


Looks like TiVo plans a fix for this shortly:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10981300#post10981300



TiVoMargret said:


> For the issue related to some movies not appearing in the My Shows Movies view, the Movies filter in the Guide, or WishList matches for movies, I currently expect a fix to be deployed by the end of this week. If that changes, I'll post an update here.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> From NPL list in kmttg select a title you transferred using pyTivo that is grouping and press 'r' key (or from right mouse button menu select "Display RPC data"). That will dump a bunch of information to message window, and there see if there is a "collectionId".


After studying that, I see "CollectionID: Tivo:cl.123456" for example. But I noticed partnerCollectionId which seemed to match what was output to the meta file as "ProgramId"

BTW, since the Rovi data update, all my Roamio shows lost their history for "downloaded" status. I have over 1000 to update and its a slow process.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> After studying that, I see "CollectionID: Tivo:cl.123456" for example. But I noticed partnerCollectionId which seemed to match what was output to the meta file as "ProgramId"


 collectionId is the more relevant one since it refers to a particular series/collection and hence can be used for grouping for other entries with same collectionId value.



> BTW, since the Rovi data update, all my Roamio shows lost their history for "downloaded" status. I have over 1000 to update and its a slow process.


 Yes, TiVo is using different programId for everything since Rovi switch (and they updated programId settings for all your existing recordings), so it invalidates all the old programId entries in kmttg auto.history file. Fix is clear out all old auto.history file entries, then in kmttg NPL list you can select many or all entries and choose Auto Transfers--Add selected to history file to mark all selected entries as processed.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> Yes, TiVo is using different programId for everything since Rovi switch (and they updated programId settings for all your existing recordings), so it invalidates all the old programId entries in kmttg auto.history file. Fix is clear out all old auto.history file entries, then in kmttg NPL list you can select many or all entries and choose Auto Transfers--Add selected to history file to mark all selected entries as processed.


I never knew that was there or what it's for, but it saved me from having to right-click on each show/add-history. Thanks 1000-fold.

Edit: I tried this under the Deleted and it did not work. Looks like I have to recover them first. Nor anywhere under the Remote tab.


----------



## jcthorne

How do we use a CollectionId to push anything to the tivo and have it group or use correct metadata?


----------



## reneg

ThAbtO said:


> I never knew that was there or what it's for, but it saved me from having to right-click on each show/add-history. Thanks 1000-fold.
> 
> Edit: I tried this under the Deleted and it did not work. Looks like I have to recover them first. Nor anywhere under the Remote tab.


Under the remote tab, I have "Add to History File [a]" under Todo, Search, & Guide.

I have a 400K kmttg auto.history file that I use to help me track what I've watched and already downloaded from kmttg, what would be nice is if there was a way to automatically migrate the auto.history file to the new programIds. Basically, being able to index the new Rovi programId knowing the old programId.

Manually, I've gone through the remote->guide with two instances of kmttg running. One pointed to a Roamio and the other pointed to a Tivo HD which is still on the old programIds, and used added history on the Roamio instance to log that the entry into auto.history to make it match my Tivo HD. Besides being manual, it's incomplete. Of about 3000 movies in my auto.history file, I've only got about 25% updated with Rovi programIds. I'll only be able to do this as long as the Tivo HD remains on the old programIds. Eventually, I'll clean up my auto.history to remove the old programIds.


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> "collectionId" is what is the more relevant parameter for grouping, not partnerCollectionId.


My bad @moyekj! I misread your post.

According to kmttg:
For the pulled recording with Rovi metadata: "collectionId": "tivo:cl.165674483"

The pulled recording with PRE-Rovi metadata: "collectionId": "tivo:cl.84149". A 2nd PRE-Rovi Rizzoli episode has "collectionId": "tivo:cl.87249"

The TiVo must somehow be generating the collectionId from the pulled programId? collectionId wasn't part of the pulled metadata.

To repeat @jcthorne:


jcthorne said:


> How do we use a CollectionId to push anything to the tivo and have it group or use correct metadata?


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> How do we use a CollectionId to push anything to the tivo and have it group or use correct metadata?


 Grouping and getting full metadata functionality has not changed and uses programId still:

For a pyTivo pull, add [programId] to start of description field in .txt file. Example:


Code:


description : [EP0306094024-0347754713] Chaos reigns in Abuddin and Daliyah asks Fauzi to leave and takes a stand against Barry. Elsewhere: Barry allows Maloof to take down Leila's opposition; Ahmed pressures his mother to give up; and Coswell makes a bold move that threatens his career.

For HDUI this will appear as full metadata to the TiVo as if it was recorded on TiVo itself.

For push, make sure metadata .txt file has correct programId field. Example:


Code:


programId : EP0306094024-0347754713

 This won't quite have as much metadata as pull above, but will have picture art, etc.

Note however that programId with Rovi data is different than it used to be with Gracenote, as with example above.


----------



## ThAbtO

ThAbtO said:


> I never knew that was there or what it's for, but it saved me from having to right-click on each show/add-history. Thanks 1000-fold.
> 
> Edit: I tried this under the Deleted and it did not work. Looks like I have to recover them first. Nor anywhere under the Remote tab.


I just looked into the auto.history file and find that there are now 2 lines for each show, whereas Pre-Rovi there was just 1 line entries.

For example:

EP0000021561-0001444833 Bewitched - My Boss the Teddy Bear
EP0000021561-0001444833_1449469800000 Bewitched - My Boss the Teddy Bear

(This is just out of curiosity to see what the Rovi did to history.)


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> The TiVo must somehow be generating the collectionId from the pulled programId? collectionId wasn't part of the pulled metadata.


 Yes, using programId as in my examples above still work as they did pre-Rovi for grouping and metadata purposes (and will cause TiVo to assign appropriate collectionId, etc). For my above examples I checked the original TiVo recording, a pyTivo pull, and a pyTivo push of a commercial edited version and all 3 have same collectionId. In fact, other than offerId and recordingId which are expected to be different for every recording, the other relevant Ids are identical:



Code:


PULL
"offerId": "tivo:of.ctd.122716711.1017.cable.2016-09-01-05-00-00.2974",
"partnerCollectionId": "EP0306094024-0347754713",
"contentId": "tivo:ct.347754713",
"collectionId": "tivo:cl.306094024",
"recordingId": "tivo:rc.185708479"

PUSH
"offerId": "tivo:of.ts.15000021",
"partnerCollectionId": "EP0306094024-0347754713",
"contentId": "tivo:ct.347754713",
"collectionId": "tivo:cl.306094024",
"recordingId": "tivo:rc.185708499"

RECORDING
"offerId": "tivo:of.ctd.122716711.1017.cable.2016-09-01-05-00-00.4440",
"partnerCollectionId": "EP0306094024-0347754713",
"contentId": "tivo:ct.347754713",
"collectionId": "tivo:cl.306094024",
"recordingId": "tivo:rc.185702259"


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> I just looked into the auto.history file and find that there are now 2 lines for each show, whereas Pre-Rovi there was just 1 line entries.
> 
> For example:
> 
> EP0000021561-0001444833 Bewitched - My Boss the Teddy Bear
> EP0000021561-0001444833_1449469800000 Bewitched - My Boss the Teddy Bear
> 
> (This is just out of curiosity to see what the Rovi did to history.)


 No, the 2nd line in auto.history per entry is a kmttg addition in case you use "Treat each recording as unique" option in kmttg auto transfers setup.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> No, the 2nd line in auto.history per entry is a kmttg addition in case you use "Treat each recording as unique" option in kmttg auto transfers setup.


I did not delete the history file before the Add-History as I did not want to lose them from my other Tivos.


----------



## moyekj

Some analysis on how Rovi is building programId now:
NOTE: partnerContentId becomes programId for a recording on your TiVo.

Search for "Tyrant" with streaming and paid streaming in kmttg and then focus on 1 episode:
Tyrant [Ep 309] - How to Live

Amazon Video - "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP018632160032",
VUDU - "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP018632160032",
Rovi - "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP0306094024-0347754713",

From Amazon match:
"contentId": "tivo:ct.347754713",
"collectionId": "tivo:cl.306094024",

Therefore, programId in this case is constructed by combination of zero-padded collectionId and contentId:
EP0306094024-0347754713

So it would seem programs such as metagenerator should be able to construct valid Rovi programId based on searches for streaming entries (though it seems there are still some holes in Rovi data for streaming titles).


----------



## lpwcomp

What does this mean for series and movies that aren't available for streaming?

One of the annoying things about the switchover is that the Gracenote seriesId and programId were usually available via zap2it. I don't know of any Rovi equivalent.


----------



## rgr

moyekj said:


> Looks like TiVo plans a fix for this shortly:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10981300#post10981300


After today's connection, the old advanced search worked for movies. Yay!


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> Some analysis on how Rovi is building programId now:
> NOTE: partnerContentId becomes programId for a recording on your TiVo.
> 
> Search for "Tyrant" with streaming and paid streaming in kmttg and then focus on 1 episode:
> Tyrant [Ep 309] - How to Live
> 
> Amazon Video - "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP018632160032",
> VUDU - "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP018632160032",
> Rovi - "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP0306094024-0347754713",
> 
> From Amazon match:
> "contentId": "tivo:ct.347754713",
> "collectionId": "tivo:cl.306094024",
> 
> Therefore, programId in this case is constructed by combination of zero-padded collectionId and contentId:
> EP0306094024-0347754713
> 
> So it would seem programs such as metagenerator should be able to construct valid Rovi programId based on searches for streaming entries (though it seems there are still some holes in Rovi data for streaming titles).


Trying to use this information for a movie, Many moves do not exist in search for streaming but finding one that does, I attempted to build a programId for push:

Movie is Creed (2015)

kmttg give me the following data:
"contentId": "tivo:ct.328421836",
"collectionId": "tivo:cl.328422972",

I constructed trial programId as

programId : MV0328422972-0328422972

Also tried 
programId : EP0328422972-0328422972

pushing the video to the tivo using this data just results in those programId information in the description but no recognition from tivo or metadata assigned.

Suggestions?


----------



## moyekj

I suggest you focus on a movie that is currently recorded on your TiVo (or for which a linear recording in next 12 days exists) and also exists in a streaming search to get a clue as to how TiVo is building programId from Rovi data for movies, as it may be different than for series.


----------



## moyekj

Here's example of a movie:

Looper (2012)

LINEAR
"partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.MV0210602238-0210601754",
"contentId": "tivo:ct.210601754",
"collectionId": "tivo:cl.210602238",
"partnerCollectionId": "epgProvider:cl.MV0210602238"

STREAMING
"partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.MV3874000000",
"contentId": "tivo:ct.210601754",
"collectionId": "tivo:cl.210602238",
"partnerCollectionId": "epgProvider:cl.MV387400"

i.e. Would seem the same Rovi programId construction rule should apply.

But I tried both [MV0210602238-0210601754] and [MV3874000000] at start of description field in pyTivo metadata, and neither one worked to get appropriate art/metadata via a pyTivo pull.

I've never tried this before for a movie so don't know if the same metadata description trick that works for episodic shows is supposed to work for movies?

EDIT: Just tried again and found using MV0210602238-0210601754 for programId DOES WORK. Must have screwed up something in metadata file last time I tried.


----------



## jcthorne

Looks like we were working on the same thing at the same time.

I did finally have sucess with the movie Creed.

programId : MV0328422972-0328421836

in the metadata and pushed via pyTivo worked. I had an error when trying before, using the collectionId twice. So for one example we have a working path. At least for those movies that Rovi is providing data for via search.


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> Looks like we were working on the same thing at the same time.
> 
> I did finally have sucess with the movie Creed.
> 
> programId : MV0328422972-0328421836
> 
> in the metadata and pushed via pyTivo worked. I had an error when trying before, using the collectionId twice. So for one example we have a working path. At least for those movies that Rovi is providing data for via search.


 Interesting. Using your Creed programId worked for me as well. But my above Looper example doesn't work for me. Does it work for you? If you search for Looper are you getting same or different values for the IDs?

It could well be TiVo server database is not fully populated, so this trick will only work for movies that TiVo has processed, and may take quite some time before they have a much more complete database.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> Interesting. Using your Creed programId worked for me as well. But my above Looper example doesn't work for me. Does it work for you? If you search for Looper are you getting same or different values for the IDs?
> 
> It could well be TiVo server database is not fully populated, so this trick will only work for movies that TiVo has processed, and may take quite some time before they have a much more complete database.


Never mind, just tried again and found that Looper above DOES WORK. Must have screwed up something in metadata file last time I tried.

So does indeed look like there's a working path for movies that are in TiVo database. For movies not in TiVo database even if there was a database such as zap2it that lists it where TiVo doesn't, if TiVo doesn't have an entry for it in their database then full metadata display in TiVo wouldn't work anyway. So I guess the real question is how robustly search works for shows that are in the TiVo database.


----------



## natallica

Just downloaded and am trying on a PC for the first time.

How long should the Ad Detect process take on an hour-long show? The first show I tried it sat for hours with no progress and no resulting files. 

Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

natallica said:


> Just downloaded and am trying on a PC for the first time.
> 
> How long should the Ad Detect process take on an hour-long show? The first show I tried it sat for hours with no progress and no resulting files.
> 
> Thanks!


 Are you in Comcast market with H.264 channels? Because the free version of "comskip" doesn't support H.264, only mpeg2, so that may explain it.


----------



## MPSAN

WOW, I just tried this program and all seems OK here on my 64 bit Win 10 Pro. Stupid question, however.
How can I print my season pass info? I want to print it out as the new guide has messed up my Premieres BIG TIME!


----------



## moyekj

MPSAN said:


> WOW, I just tried this program and all seems OK here on my 64 bit Win 10 Pro. Stupid question, however.
> How can I print my season pass info? I want to print it out as the new guide has messed up my Premieres BIG TIME!


 From Remote--Season Passes tab there's a "Save" button to back them up to your PC, and there's an "Export" button which saves them as a csv file which can be viewed in Excel or other spreadsheet programs. If the intent is to restore them at some point down the road to a TiVo use the "Save" button.


----------



## MPSAN

moyekj said:


> From Remote--Season Passes tab there's a "Save" button to back them up to your PC, and there's an "Export" button which saves them as a csv file which can be viewed in Excel or other spreadsheet programs. If the intent is to restore them at some point down the road to a TiVo use the "Save" button.


Thank you. I will try again. I had tried the save but it made it an .SP file. Great! It not only worked but I made an SP and CSV for each TIVO. So, if all this guide stuff gets sorted out I can restore an SP. I don't even need to print the csv as long as it is on my PC.


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> Some analysis on how Rovi is building programId now:
> NOTE: partnerContentId becomes programId for a recording on your TiVo.
> 
> Search for "Tyrant" with streaming and paid streaming in kmttg and then focus on 1 episode:
> Tyrant [Ep 309] - How to Live
> 
> Amazon Video - "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP018632160032",
> VUDU - "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP018632160032",
> Rovi - "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP0306094024-0347754713",
> 
> From Amazon match:
> "contentId": "tivo:ct.347754713",
> "collectionId": "tivo:cl.306094024",
> 
> Therefore, programId in this case is constructed by combination of zero-padded collectionId and contentId:
> EP0306094024-0347754713
> 
> So it would seem programs such as metagenerator should be able to construct valid Rovi programId based on searches for streaming entries (though it seems there are still some holes in Rovi data for streaming titles).


@moyekj - Thanks for the awesome work!

I tested your discovery with 4 different series and they all worked.

I also pulled a couple of shows with the new seriesId and no programId and they grouped into a folder.

I've continued the discussion over on the MG3 board.


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> @moyekj - Thanks for the awesome work!
> 
> I tested your discovery with 4 different series and they all worked.
> 
> I also pulled a couple of shows with the new seriesId and no programId and they grouped into a folder.
> 
> I've continued the discussion over on the MG3 board.


 I made a Wiki page which describes the purpose of programId in pyTivo metadata file and how it is constructed based on Rovi data. I also added a section about seriesId for pyTivo pushes and how it's constructed based on Rovi data (uses collectionId):
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/pyTivo_metadata/

If there's something wrong with information in above Wiki let me know and I can correct it since I'm not very familiar with pyTivo metadata when it comes to programId and seriesId fields.


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> I made a Wiki page which describes the purpose of programId in pyTivo metadata file and how it is constructed based on Rovi data. I also added a section about seriesId for pyTivo pushes and how it's constructed based on Rovi data (uses collectionId):
> https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/pyTivo_metadata/
> 
> If there's something wrong with information in above Wiki let me know and I can correct it since I'm not very familiar with pyTivo metadata when it comes to programId and seriesId fields.


Great info.

For seriesId, somewhere along the line seriesId started allowing items to group for pushes as well as pulls. If the seriesId is a valid one, and not user created, recorded items, pushed and pulled items can all group together under the series name.

For movies, I cannot see where having the programId field in the txt file provides any more data than without it. Also the tivo seems to be assigning its own local programId, not the one placed in the txt file. This may have been true all along, I just restarted using pull as push has completely stopped working as of yesterday.


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> For seriesId, somewhere along the line seriesId started allowing items to group for pushes as well as pulls. If the seriesId is a valid one, and not user created, recorded items, pushed and pulled items can all group together under the series name.


 OK, thanks. I corrected the Wiki that previously stated it only worked for pushes.



> For movies, I cannot see where having the programId field in the txt file provides any more data than without it. Also the tivo seems to be assigning its own local programId, not the one placed in the txt file. This may have been true all along, I just restarted using pull as push has completely stopped working as of yesterday.


 It certainly does make a difference if you use the right value (and you are using a somewhat recent version of pyTivo). With the right programId, pulls will have all their metadata replaced with Rovi data, and you will see an image as well - i.e. As if it was recorded on TiVo itself.


----------



## mattack

I skimmed that wiki (taking a break). Just to be clear, all of that relevant info is already in the metadata files that you get that kmttg creates, right?

I admittedly haven't ever actually done a pytivo push, but it's useful info to know in the future. (ooh, since a push provides more useful info than a pull from the tivo, someone could make a skanky hack where you 'pulled' a file from a Tivo, but it really would just be a trigger and a tiny little video, but would automatically trigger a push.. Then you get the benefits of a push, but can do it all sitting at your TV...?)

Though the one other question I have is -- are all of the old metadata files I have from downloads over the years in any way 'obsolete' that they could be improved by a script to convert them to the new rovi data?


----------



## lpwcomp

mattack said:


> I skimmed that wiki (taking a break). Just to be clear, all of that relevant info is already in the metadata files that you get that kmttg creates, right?


Yes, but that info is only correct if it was created from a recording that was on the TiVo before or recorded after the TiVo was converted to Rovi data.

Also, the information on constructing the seriesId & programId is for recordings that _*aren't*_ on your TiVo.



mattack said:


> I admittedly haven't ever actually done a pytivo push, but it's useful info to know in the future. (ooh, since a push provides more useful info than a pull from the tivo,


Huh? Where'd you get that idea?



mattack said:


> someone could make a skanky hack where you 'pulled' a file from a Tivo, but it really would just be a trigger and a tiny little video, but would automatically trigger a push.. Then you get the benefits of a push, but can do it all sitting at your TV...?)


Push of what? To what end?



mattack said:


> Though the one other question I have is -- are all of the old metadata files I have from downloads over the years in any way 'obsolete' that they could be improved by a script to convert them to the new rovi data?


More or less yes, they are "obsolete". At the very least, the TMS seriesId would need to be replaced with the Rovi one and the TMS programId either removed or likewise replaced.

I've given some preliminary thought to a possible mod to oyTivo.

add a field to defaut.txt: "rovi_seriesId".

If this matches the seriesId in the metadata file, then proceed as always.

If it does not match, use it as the seriesId and ignore the programId.


----------



## mattack

lpwcomp said:


> Yes, but that info is only correct if it was created from a recording that was on the TiVo before or recorded after the TiVo was converted to Rovi data.
> 
> Also, the information on constructing the seriesId & programId is for recordings that _*aren't*_ on your TiVo.
> 
> Huh? Where'd you get that idea?


This was something corrected in the discussion above, and you already fixed the wiki.. you originally said "(push only, not pull)".. So my hypothetical hack was a way to still "drive" the experience from a Tivo and a remote, but still get the best possible info.... and apparently that's not necessary info since the incorrect info was fixed..

But darn, about my old downloaded metadata being bad. I usually only copy one show at a time back, and watch it then and there... But I do have some old late night talk shows that I did download fully, and usually only want to keep part of it. I know I could edit them fully on the computer, but sometimes it's honestly more convenient to just get them back on the Tivo with pytivo, then download again 'from pause point' with kmttg for the part I want to keep (after having watched whatever other segments were interesting on the TV itself).

That used to work, and I'd get back the same metadata. Now I won't, with old downloads.


----------



## lpwcomp

mattack said:


> This was something corrected in the discussion above, and you already fixed the wiki.. you originally said "(push only, not pull)".. So my hypothetical hack was a way to still "drive" the experience from a Tivo and a remote, but still get the best possible info.... and apparently that's not necessary info since the incorrect info was fixed..
> 
> But darn, about my old downloaded metadata being bad. I usually only copy one show at a time back, and watch it then and there... But I do have some old late night talk shows that I did download fully, and usually only want to keep part of it. I know I could edit them fully on the computer, but sometimes it's honestly more convenient to just get them back on the Tivo with pytivo, then download again 'from pause point' with kmttg for the part I want to keep (after having watched whatever other segments were interesting on the TV itself).
> 
> That used to work, and I'd get back the same metadata. Now I won't, with old downloads.


One of the really irksome things for me personally is that when I predicted this very problem a while back, I was vilified and accused of misquoting Ira Behr.

Hopefully, dlfl will figure out a way to get Rovi metadata with MG3 as, unlike Gracenote, there is no non-TiVo source of which I am aware. Meanwhile, I am recording a bunch of stuff again just to get the new metadata.

BTW, in spite of what Ira intimated, they converted everything that was on my TiVos during the transition process.


----------



## natallica

moyekj said:


> Are you in Comcast market with H.264 channels? Because the free version of "comskip" doesn't support H.264, only mpeg2, so that may explain it.


I'm on FiOS in Northern Virginia.

Out of curiosity, I downloaded Archivo and it was able to remove commercials although not all of them.

I'm guessing I need to manually edit commercials out. Is VideoRedo the recommended tool? Looks like they have different editions of the software. Which one would people recommend?

I have access to both Windows and Mac so whichever tool works best for removing commercials manually.

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

All versions of VideoReDo will edit video content. The Plus adds DVD authoring. The later (Pro?) allows editing of h.264 (MPEG4).

This is a Windows program.


----------



## lpwcomp

I use VideoReDo TV Suite 5.


----------



## cweb

Ive had to rebuild my Windows 7 machine. Ive reinstalled kmttg v2.1x and VideoReDoTVSuite5. I am having problems when kmttg reaches the qsfix command. I get the following error message:

qsfix failed (exit code: 3 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "F:\TivoTemp\The Middle\The Middle Ep706 2015-10-28 Halloween VI Tick Tock Death.ts" "F:\TivoTemp\The Middle Ep706 2015-10-28 Halloween VI Tick Tock Death.mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\cliff\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock1224390685123712872.tmp /c:mpegts /v:mpeg2video /x:1280 /y:720 
? Unable to open file/project: F:\TivoTemp\The Middle\The Middle Ep706 2015-10-28 Halloween VI Tick Tock Death.ts

Im not sure if I have an incorrect config setting or is it that qsfix cant open a .ts file? All thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## ThAbtO

Do you have the path to VRD set in KMTTG?


----------



## moyekj

cweb said:


> Ive had to rebuild my Windows 7 machine. Ive reinstalled kmttg v2.1x and VideoReDoTVSuite5. I am having problems when kmttg reaches the qsfix command. I get the following error message:
> 
> qsfix failed (exit code: 3 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "F:\TivoTemp\The Middle\The Middle Ep706 2015-10-28 Halloween VI Tick Tock Death.ts" "F:\TivoTemp\The Middle Ep706 2015-10-28 Halloween VI Tick Tock Death.mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\cliff\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock1224390685123712872.tmp /c:mpegts /v:mpeg2video /x:1280 /y:720
> ? Unable to open file/project: F:\TivoTemp\The Middle\The Middle Ep706 2015-10-28 Halloween VI Tick Tock Death.ts
> 
> Im not sure if I have an incorrect config setting or is it that qsfix cant open a .ts file? All thoughts are appreciated.


 VRD 5 currently has a bug where it can't qsfix video files directly in COM mode. Dan identified the issue and will be fixed in next beta release, but it's been a long time between releases for VRD 5. If you install and use the official non-beta version of VRD 5 it will work.


----------



## cweb

moyekj said:


> VRD 5 currently has a bug where it can't qsfix video files directly in COM mode. Dan identified the issue and will be fixed in next beta release, but it's been a long time between releases for VRD 5. If you install and use the official non-beta version of VRD 5 it will work.


Thanks Moyekj, Installing the release of VRD resolved the problem.


----------



## cweb

I might be imagining this, but didn't there use to be a "lastfile" argument available to the custom command? This would have been so I could have perform the custom command on the last file type created.


----------



## technitrevor

I am running Ubuntu 16.04. I followed the instructions found on this page to install kmttg:


HTML:


https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/linux_installation/

I am at the section "Starting KMTTG." However I receive the following message:



> Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandler in thread "main"
> Shutdown hook executing
> 
> Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandler in thread "Thread-0"


I did a little research and found that this error may occur if my Java version is outdated. So, when I type

*java -version*

I get:



> openjdk version "1.8.0_91"
> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_91-8u91-b14-3ubuntu1~16.04.1-b14)
> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.91-b14, mixed mode)


I'm not sure if the following is pertinent, but I installed java in the */usr/java* directory and kmttg the *~/kmttg* directory.

The only thing I can think of is that JavaFX isn't installed, but I am not sure. I did go to Oracles website and download Java from there, so I must be using the proprietary version of java. Though when I look at my java version it mentions "openJDK". I'm all sorts of confused. I'm alsol a novice with this stuff. Albeit the respective directories seem to have all their files unpackaged.

Edited to Add:

I found an alternate way to install jre-8. askubuntu.com/questions/728146/how-to-install-jre-on-ubuntu-15-10


----------



## moyekj

You can't use OpenJDK version of Java as it does NOT include Java FX. You should use the Oracle version of Java instead. Here's an example of a linux installation I'm using with a Java installation that works (note Java SE instead of OpenJDK):

java -version
java version "1.8.0_60"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_60-b27)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.60-b23, mixed mode)

Basically, you can download:
http://javadl.oracle.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=211989

Then unzip and untar it:
gunzip -c jre-8u101-linux-x64.tar.gz | tar xvf -

Then make sure you run java from there:
./jre1.8.0_101/bin/java -version
java version "1.8.0_101"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_101-b13)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.101-b13, mixed mode)


----------



## reneg

Over the weekend, I started seeing the following error getting the Now Playing List through kmttg for my Tivo HD. Also, nothing works on the remote tabs either. Anyone else with a Tivo HD seeing issues?


Code:


---DONE--- job=javaplaylist tivo=Upstairs

109 SHOWS, 819 GB USED, 12 GB FREE

>> RUNNING 'REMOTE NP List' JOB FOR TiVo: Upstairs
RPC error response:
{
   "code": "middlemindError",
   "cause": {
      "code": "remoteMindUnavailableError",
      "text": "Failed to get body capabilities for tsn:652xxxxxxxxxxxx : missing software version for body",
      "type": "middlemindErrorCause"
   },
   "text": "middlemindError",
   "type": "error"
}
REMOTE job completed: 0:00:02

Looks like it might be one more step backwards for Tivo HD owners


----------



## worachj

I get the same error on both of my model 648 TiVo's. The remote/Infor works for me but it only shows the TSN, where in the past it would also show the software version and disk information. I noticed it for the first time early last week.


----------



## technitrevor

I found another way. Webupd8team repository for Ubuntu worked well. I did the suggestion off of this post. askubuntu.com/questions/728146/how-to-install-jre-on-ubuntu-15-10


----------



## Teeps

worachj said:


> I get the same error on both of my model 648 TiVo's. The remote/Infor works for me but it only shows the TSN, where in the past it would also show the software version and disk information. I noticed it for the first time early last week.


Same here with my 648250.

This definitely started after 0n.H1 update (received last week.)


----------



## plamumba

I get this on one of my Tivos but not on the other when trying to set up a recording:

RPC error response:
{
"code": "internalError",
"debug": "",
"text": "0x30001",
"type": "error"
}

Failed attempt to schedule recording 

I've tried the things I could think of: rebooting, changing the RPC usage in configuration, restarting the program, but the error is very consistent. These are Tivo Premiere units.

Interestingly, I tried to schedule the same recording at a later time on the same machine, and that worked. There were no conflicts on a ToDo list.


----------



## moyekj

plamumba said:


> I get this on one of my Tivos but not on the other when trying to set up a recording:
> 
> RPC error response:
> {
> "code": "internalError",
> "debug": "",
> "text": "0x30001",
> "type": "error"
> }
> 
> Failed attempt to schedule recording
> 
> I've tried the things I could think of: rebooting, changing the RPC usage in configuration, restarting the program, but the error is very consistent. These are Tivo Premiere units.
> 
> Interestingly, I tried to schedule the same recording at a later time on the same machine, and that worked. There were no conflicts on a ToDo list.


 I've seen that happen when you are trying to schedule something that is not yet available in local guide data of your TiVo. It's similar to cases when you do a search on your TiVo for a program and they you try and schedule a recording for it and it won't work. The issue is that search is using middlemind.tivo.com database, and if your TiVo has not done a recent network connect to update local guide listings, it may not have everything available via middlemind.


----------



## pattyb23

I'm using kmttg and it keeps crashing when trying to download files from my tivo to my computer. I feel like i've tried everything but nothing has worked and I'm going a little crazy
Usually, i'd just highlight a bunch of shows and hit start but now if I do more than one at a time it crashes (sometimes still crashes when I do one at a time but far less often)
Also, I have two tivos attached to kmttg. One of them I can just click on kmttg on SHOW and it'll put them in abc order. the other tivo tab will make a weird noise when I do that...the only way I can get them in order is to use the SHOW Folders option. 
This all started happening last week.
Any help is appreciated!


----------



## cweb

Since I rebuilt my kmttg setup, everything pretty much works great. However, with the show supernatural I can't seem to download a non corrupt copy of ANY of the episodes. All other shows seem just fine. 

My flow is download/decrypt (transport stream) then qsfix. I'm not encoding. 

Any thoughts as to what I can do to fix this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plamumba

Oh, OK, thanks. I later did see kmttg complaining (or tivo via kmttg) that there was some issue with the guide data. It seemed to be on one machine and not the other, but I've gotten weird behavior since this last unfortunate update to tivo.


----------



## lpwcomp

cweb said:


> Since I rebuilt my kmttg setup, everything pretty much works great. However, with the show supernatural I can't seem to download a non corrupt copy of ANY of the episodes. All other shows seem just fine.
> 
> My flow is download/decrypt (transport stream) then qsfix. I'm not encoding.
> 
> Any thoughts as to what I can do to fix this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are you using to decrypt?


----------



## samccfl99

Hi, my great custom desktop pc of 6 years died and I had to get a new one, but the W7 Prof install on my SSD of course would not be recognized and I had to install a new fresh copy. All W updates have been applied and Java has been installed. When I click on the JAR file, a blank black window comes up and then disappears, the program never starts. I been in IT for many years and I have researched this problem for quite a while now. It used to work on my previous W7P install (from same dvd) and it also worked on my laptop on W7 Home and also still works on the upgraded W10 Home on there now with no problems. I have the JAR file associated with JAVA.exe just like my laptop.

Does anyone know what possibly can be wrong? I have looked and looked. I would greatly appreciate it if someone could help...

*THANKS*


----------



## lpwcomp

samccfl99 said:


> Hi, my great custom desktop pc of 6 years died and I had to get a new one, but the W7 Prof install on my SSD of course would not be recognized and I had to install a new fresh copy. All W updates have been applied and Java has been installed. When I click on the JAR file, a blank black window comes up and then disappears, the program never starts. I been in IT for many years and I have researched this problem for quite a while now. It used to work on my previous W7P install (from same dvd) and it also worked on my laptop on W7 Home and also still works on the upgraded W10 Home on there now with no problems. I have the JAR file associated with JAVA.exe just like my laptop.
> 
> Does anyone know what possibly can be wrong? I have looked and looked. I would greatly appreciate it if someone could help...
> 
> *THANKS*


Try starting it from a command prompt.


----------



## Teeps

cweb said:


> Since I rebuilt my kmttg setup, everything pretty much works great. However, with the show supernatural I can't seem to download a non corrupt copy of ANY of the episodes. All other shows seem just fine.
> 
> My flow is download/decrypt (transport stream) then qsfix. I'm not encoding.
> 
> Any thoughts as to what I can do to fix this?


Try this: https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/Resume_Downloads/
See work around #2


----------



## ej42137

samccfl99 said:


> Hi, my great custom desktop pc of 6 years died and I had to get a new one, but the W7 Prof install on my SSD of course would not be recognized and I had to install a new fresh copy. All W updates have been applied and Java has been installed. When I click on the JAR file, a blank black window comes up and then disappears, the program never starts. I been in IT for many years and I have researched this problem for quite a while now. It used to work on my previous W7P install (from same dvd) and it also worked on my laptop on W7 Home and also still works on the upgraded W10 Home on there now with no problems. I have the JAR file associated with JAVA.exe just like my laptop.
> 
> Does anyone know what possibly can be wrong? I have looked and looked. I would greatly appreciate it if someone could help...
> 
> *THANKS*





lpwcomp said:


> Try starting it from a command prompt.


Right, running it from the command line should give you a clue as to what's the problem. Also examine the result of these commands:



Code:


[INDENT]
help assoc
help ftype
assoc .jar
ftype jarfile
[/INDENT]

Someone so well versed in Information Technology shouldn't have any problem fixing a simple problem like this.


----------



## samccfl99

ej42137 said:


> Someone so well versed in Information Technology shouldn't have any problem fixing a simple problem like this.


You still living here with your snide sarcastic comments, eh? I won't say anything more, nor will I listen to anything *YOU* have to say...

Yes I just had to go there...Nothing changes here it seems.

_FYI, not that I have to explain anything to you, but in the early PC days (early 80's) I ignored the PC department because we Mainframe people thought that PC's were a bunch of little toys, so therefore I really missed most of PC learning pretty much until Windows for Workgroups came out (how do I even remember that???)._


----------



## samccfl99

The Ftype command produces the same output on the laptop and desktop, pointing to JavaW.exe. JRE V8 U101 is installed, which is the one it is using. When I type kmttg.jar in the command line on the laptop, the program executes just as it does using a shortcut. When I do it on the W7 install, it says: Could not find or load main class PATH, where path is pointing to the jar file. 

So still at square one...


----------



## ej42137

samccfl99 said:


> You still living here with your snide sarcastic comments, eh? I won't say anything more, nor will I listen to anything *YOU* have to say...
> 
> Yes I just had to go there...Nothing changes here it seems.
> 
> _FYI, not that I have to explain anything to you, but in the early PC days (early 80's) I ignored the PC department because we Mainframe people thought that PC's were a bunch of little toys, so therefore I really missed most of PC learning pretty much until Windows for Workgroups came out (how do I even remember that???)._


I always enjoy your posts, I just wish you could employ a bit of discretion with the DB style formatting.


----------



## moyekj

samccfl99 said:


> The Ftype command produces the same output on the laptop and desktop, pointing to JavaW.exe. JRE V8 U101 is installed, which is the one it is using. When I type kmttg.jar in the command line on the laptop, the program executes just as it does using a shortcut. When I do it on the W7 install, it says: Could not find or load main class PATH, where path is pointing to the jar file.
> 
> So still at square one...


 Correct way to run from command line is:
java -jar kmttg.jar
NOT
java kmttg.jar
(which will give you the class error you posted)


----------



## HerronScott

ftype jarfile displays the values after the javaw.exe?

jarfile="C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_101\bin\javaw.exe" -jar "%1" %*

You might check out this thread.

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5428079/could-not-find-the-main-class-when-double-clicking-jar-file

Scott


----------



## samccfl99

moyekj said:


> Correct way to run from command line is:
> java -jar kmttg.jar
> NOT
> java kmttg.jar
> (which will give you the class error you posted)


E:\My Stuff\KMTTG>ftype jarfile
jarfile="C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.8.0_101\bin\javaw.exe" -jar "%1" %*

*Well that made it work, running from a cmd window!!! (I had to look up how to do a Copy in a cmd window...LOL):*

E:\My Stuff\KMTTG>JAVA -jar kmttg.jar

Funny, I was in caps and it does not seem to like the -jar option in caps...LOL.

Well thank you very much, sir. How come this happened when it used to run on the old install with a regular shortcut to the jar file and still runs that way on my W10 laptop which it also used to run there on W7 Home, may I ask, if you know?

Also I am so lacking in knowledge of DOS. Trying to make a Bat file out of this to make a shortcut to run it. Not working very well. I have this in the bat file which I put in the kmttg folder:

CMD
E:\My Stuff\KMTTG>
java -jar kmttg.jar

which gets me this cmd window:

E:\My Stuff\KMTTG>CMD
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

E:\My Stuff\KMTTG>

It's not running the java command, but if I type the java command in the open cmd window, the program comes up.

I will keep playing with that.

*AGAIN, I THANK YOU SO MUCH,
SAM IN FL. *


----------



## samccfl99

HerronScott said:


> ftype jarfile displays the values after the javaw.exe?
> 
> jarfile="C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_101\bin\javaw.exe" -jar "%1" %*
> 
> You might check out this thread.
> 
> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5428079/could-not-find-the-main-class-when-double-clicking-jar-file
> 
> Scott


Well it was missing the (x86):

and I looked at the link and did this:

E:\My Stuff\KMTTG>ftype jarfile
jarfile="C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.8.0_101\bin\javaw.exe" -jar "%1" %*

E:\My Stuff\KMTTG>ftype jarfile="C:\Program Files(x86)\jre1.8.0_101\bin\javaw.exe" -jar "%1" %*
jarfile="C:\Program Files (x86)\jre1.8.0_101\bin\javaw.exe" -jar "%1" %*

E:\My Stuff\KMTTG>kmttg.jar 
Error: Could not find or load main class E:\My Stuff\KMTTG\kmttg.jar 

It still works with java -jar kmttg.jar like moyekj said....

Yeah, Dos and Java I do not know a lot about...

*THANKS*


----------



## samccfl99

ej42137 said:


> I always enjoy your posts, I just wish you could employ a bit of discretion with the DB style formatting.


Do you really? LOL. What does DB stand for?

You did not hear me ***** and moan too much about this disastrous Guide problem that the wonderfully intelligent (NOT) people in Tivo CA created. Like I always say, "Deaf, Dumb and Blind Testers" out there...

_Oh, now you made me badmouth my wonderful friends out there..._


----------



## moyekj

Your Java installation looks to be somewhat messed up or incomplete. But a shortcut set to execute this should work:
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_101\bin\javaw.exe" -jar "E:\My Stuff\KMTTG\kmttg.jar"


----------



## ej42137

samccfl99 said:


> Do you really? LOL. What does DB stand for?
> 
> You did not hear me ***** and moan too much about this disastrous Guide problem that the wonderfully intelligent (NOT) people in Tivo CA created. Like I always say, "Deaf, Dumb and Blind Testers" out there...
> 
> _Oh, now you made me badmouth my wonderful friends out there..._
> 
> _And now back to watching our new "maybe" terror attacks up north. OH, this is just what HRC needs. Orange Monster will be breathing fire now..._


I thought you were ignoring me?

It's funny, I didn't notice the name on your first post, and because of the lack of extraneous color and the normal capitalization I didn't realize it was you until I got to the part where you have been in IT for so long. But I'm glad to see you used ftype and assoc; from the information your other posts it's clear what the problem you're having with kmttg is. You should probably read the description of assoc more carefully.

Post Script: Per forum rules, you ought to refrain from making political comments.


----------



## samccfl99

moyekj said:


> Your Java installation looks to be somewhat messed up or incomplete. But a shortcut set to execute this should work:
> "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_101\bin\javaw.exe" -jar "E:\My Stuff\KMTTG\kmttg.jar"


I want to thank you very much for your help. I also help people with some of the things I know...obviously not DOS or JAVA...LOL.

If you read my original post, you know my PC died and had to get a new one and had to install a fresh copy of my W7Pro. So it was a "clean" install of JRE. I do not know how it got screwed up, ask MS...LOL. But an even funnier thing happened. When I first installed JRE, it put it in PF (x86), so last night when I was trying things I decided to reinstall JRE and then it installed it in PF (NO x86). Go figure. I also had a little problem with the shortcut, but I got it to work finally. Getting old and tired. I did not need the headache of a new install of W7!!!

Thank you again for taking the time to help me. Have a great rest of the weekend.


----------



## HerronScott

samccfl99 said:


> But an even funnier thing happened. When I first installed JRE, it put it in PF (x86), so last night when I was trying things I decided to reinstall JRE and then it installed it in PF (NO x86). Go figure. I also had a little problem with the shortcut, but I got it to work finally.


The first time you installed the 32-bit version of Java while the second time you installed the 64-bit version. The Program Files (x86) is for 32-bit versions of programs.

Scott


----------



## samccfl99

ej42137 said:


> I thought you were ignoring me?
> 
> It's funny, I didn't notice the name on your first post, and because of the lack of extraneous color and the normal capitalization I didn't realize it was you until I got to the part where you have been in IT for so long. But I'm glad to see you used ftype and assoc; from the information your other posts it's clear what the problem you're having with kmttg is. You should probably read the description of assoc more carefully.
> 
> Post Script: Per forum rules, you ought to refrain from making political comments.


OMG, really? You still bashing me??? I know you love it though, you can't be that bad of a person...LOL.

But I do thank you for the help with the Dos commands that did help.

TRY TO BE NICER, MAYBE??? 

*I DELETED THE "POLITICAL" SENTENCE. YOU HAPPY NOW??? PLEASE DON'T REPORT ME...LOLOL...HAVE A GREAT REST OF THE WEEKEND.*


----------



## moyekj

v2.2a version is now released. Consult release_notes Wiki for details.


----------



## samccfl99

moyekj said:


> v2.2a version is now released. Consult release_notes Wiki for details.


I hate to ask another stupid question, but this is not about my old java problem. i tried to run 2.something the other week and now this one is also asking to download stuff and wants a confirmation code. I do not remember having to do that with the 1.1L I have had (I don't even remember installing it, it was so long ago). What's up with that? This is really a fantastic program. That crappy TivoDesktop never worked all the time. I do not even know all the wonderful things it does. All I ever used it for is to copy recordings to my pc so I can edit them and keep parts.

Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

"confirmation code" is not what it's asking for, but rather your TiVo account 10 digit MAK which is required to download anything from your TiVos and something that TiVo Desktop prompts for when you install it too. Ancient kmttg versions may not have asked for it automatically, but you still had to specify it in configuration before you could download anything.


----------



## ccrider2

Hey all, 
I'm recently getting this when refreashing my older TiVo S3

>> RUNNING 'REMOTE NP List' JOB FOR TiVo: TIVO Frontroom

RPC error response:
{
"code": "middlemindError",
"cause": { 
"code": "remoteMindUnavailableError",
"text": "Failed to get body capabilities for tsn:648xxxxxxxxxxxxx : missing software version for body",
"type": "middlemindErrorCause"
},
"text": "middlemindError",
"type": "error"
}
REMOTE job completed: 0:00:02

---DONE--- job='REMOTE NP List' TiVo=TIVO Frontroom

I don't have RPC checked under the 648 TiVo's Configuration tab, and was wondering if this will cause an issue? I've looked through the resent discussions about similar RPC issues, but none seem to have a 648 that experienced this problem. As of yet I haven't had a problem downloading shows; I don't use much of the other functions of this great app.
Is this something that will wash itself out over time as the 'generators of the data' get settled-down?

Thanks to all that are involved,


----------



## moyekj

TiVo is slowly breaking more and more things related to series 3 TiVos as well as "push" related capabilities. When kmttg has your tivo.com login and password information for S3 TiVos it will attempt to supplement your NPL list by logging into tivo servers to get the information. That worked for years but is now currently broken by TiVo. In kmttg config--Tivos tab if you remove tivo.com login and password then it will stop kmttg from trying to do that. (If you have pyTivo configured with kmttg it automatically picks up the tivo.com login and password information from your pyTivo config file).


----------



## justen_m

moyekj said:


> (If you have pyTivo configured with kmttg it automatically picks up the tivo.com login and password information from your pyTivo config file).


I get the same error that ccrider2 gets. However, I'm not going to remove my username/password from pyTivo/kmttg. I still have hope it is eventually fixed, and push starts working again.

Why does the error occur when getting the NPL from my TiVoHD, but not my Roamio Plus? Looks like kmttg uses java to get the NPL from my HD, but RPC with my Roamio. Yet the HD still throws what looks like an RPC-related exception?

Hmm, I turned off RPC NPL, forcing java with my Roamio, but still didn't get any error.


----------



## moyekj

justen_m said:


> Why does the error occur when getting the NPL from my TiVoHD, but not my Roamio Plus? Looks like kmttg uses java to get the NPL from my HD, but RPC with my Roamio. Yet the HD still throws what looks like an RPC-related exception?


 Series 4 and later support direct RPC queries, so no need to use tivo.com for them. Additionally tivo.com works properly for series 4 and later TiVos but no longer with series 3 units.


----------



## ej42137

samccfl99 said:


> OMG, really? You still bashing me??? I know you love it though, you can't be that bad of a person...LOL.
> 
> But I do thank you for the help with the Dos commands that did help.
> 
> TRY TO BE NICER, MAYBE???
> 
> *I DELETED THE "POLITICAL" SENTENCE. YOU HAPPY NOW??? PLEASE DON'T REPORT ME...LOLOL...HAVE A GREAT REST OF THE WEEKEND.*


If I wanted to report you, it would be because you insinuated that I am a bad person. But no, you don't need to worry about my reporting you.


----------



## samccfl99

moyekj said:


> "confirmation code" is not what it's asking for, but rather your TiVo account 10 digit MAK


Duh, I feel stupid.... Thats the media key. i know what that is...it worked...wow, displays so different and prettier than 1.1L...

Sorry to bother you, I will go away now. Thanks again.


----------



## JZ1276

I've just upgraded from a very old version & can't figure out how to do multiple jobs at once. In the old version, you just select multiple shows at once & click start jobs. In this new version (v2.1w), it doesn't seem possible to select multiple shows at once though. Any help is appreciated thank you.


----------



## moyekj

JZ1276 said:


> I've just upgraded from a very old version & can't figure out how to do multiple jobs at once. In the old version, you just select multiple shows at once & click start jobs. In this new version (v2.1w), it doesn't seem possible to select multiple shows at once though. Any help is appreciated thank you.


 No different. Select multiple table entries at once and click START. You can add to selection set by holding down ctrl while left clicking, or you can add a whole range of lines at once by holding down shift and then left click on bottom entry of range you want.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> No different. Select multiple table entries at once and click START. You can add to selection set by holding down ctrl while left clicking, or you can add a whole range of lines at once by holding down shift and then left click on bottom entry of range you want.


Or, you can click and highlight a show and press S for Start Jobs. Go to the next and repeat. The shows will download in sequence (Tivo never downloads more than 1 show at a time.)


----------



## JZ1276

moyekj said:


> No different. Select multiple table entries at once and click START. You can add to selection set by holding down ctrl while left clicking, or you can add a whole range of lines at once by holding down shift and then left click on bottom entry of range you want.


Thank you for your reply but it IS different. In the older version, multiple shows could be selected with just the mouse.



moyekj said:


> No different. Select multiple table entries at once and click START. You can add to selection set by holding down ctrl while left clicking, or you can add a whole range of lines at once by holding down shift and then left click on bottom entry of range you want.


Ahh ok holding down Ctrl allowed me to select multiple shows. Thanks!


----------



## elprice7345

elprice7345 said:


> @moyekj  Could you display the Show title in streaming search results the same way you display them for the linear shows?
> Linear = Rizzoli & Isles [Ep 703] - Cops vs. Zombies
> Streaming = ($1.99) Rizzoli & Isles [Ep 703] - Cops vs. Zombies
> This would allow sorting by show title without cost included.
> 
> If the cost info needs to be sortable, could it be in a separate column?


@moyekj - Any thought on this request?


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> @moyekj - Any thought on this request?


 Looked at it some. None of the current Remote tables have special sort routine for SHOW column - so it's just a straight alphanumeric string sort built into Java FX tables unlike the NPL table which does have special sort for SHOW. The easiest fix is to move the dollar amount to the end of the string instead of the beginning, but problem with that is it can easily get cut off for long titles, so to really do it properly a custom sort that ignores any dollar amount would be needed. Not hard, but not trivial either.

EDIT. On 2nd look it was pretty trivial so next release sort will strip off leading prices before regular alphanumeric sort is applied.


----------



## samccfl99

Hi, before I ask the below question, I see this program is and has been free, but I do not see anywhere to donate since I have been using this for 2 or 3 years. It is just a question. We pay our devs for work on our cell phone roms, so I was wondering if you took donations too? A smallish one, I do not have much.

I seem to have found a slight problem. Since my Tivo has been running around 99% full lately due to politics (and generally mostly, and it is a 3TB Roamio Pro), while recording the Emmys, a long show, I stop the recording after an hour or so and start recording it again to split it up, just in case. What happened with the first segment was a bit crazy. After transfer, which went fine, when I opened it (I use Windows Live Movie Maker with of course the Tivo Desktop installed, because without that, it won't open a .tivo file, which I am sure you know), it only had 29 seconds and it was all messed up. The byte count looked normal to me at 3,296,625 KB. So I ran it with the V1.1L I have been using forever, and it downloaded and played fine and that byte count was 3,203,266 KB (strange, I would think it would be more than the bad one, but what do I know). I thought it might be because I ended it manually, but I tried to reproduce it the same way on other split recordings, but it always seemed to work after that, but not on the recording I am referring to. As a matter of fact, I tried many V2's and later V1.1's that you have on the older versions download page. Those all do the same thing on this one recording. It is not a big deal because I will always keep the V1.1L version just in case. i thought you might like to know. I still have the recording on my Tivo. 

Again, thank you for this wonderful Java program and the wonderful support.


----------



## moyekj

samccfl99 said:


> Hi, before I ask the below question, I see this program is and has been free, but I do not see anywhere to donate since I have been using this for 2 or 3 years. It is just a question. We pay our devs for work on our cell phone roms, so I was wondering if you took donations too? A smallish one, I do not have much.
> 
> I seem to have found a slight problem. Since my Tivo has been running around 99% full lately due to politics (and generally mostly, and it is a 3TB Roamio Pro), while recording the Emmys, a long show, I stop the recording after an hour or so and start recording it again to split it up, just in case. What happened with the first segment was a bit crazy. After transfer, which went fine, when I opened it (I use Windows Live Movie Maker with of course the Tivo Desktop installed, because without that, it won't open a .tivo file, which I am sure you know), it only had 29 seconds and it was all messed up. The byte count looked normal to me at 3,296,625 KB. So I ran it with the V1.1L I have been using forever, and it downloaded and played fine and that byte count was 3,203,266 KB (strange, I would think it would be more than the bad one, but what do I know). I thought it might be because I ended it manually, but I tried to reproduce it the same way on other split recordings, but it always seemed to work after that, but not on the recording I am referring to. As a matter of fact, I tried many V2's and later V1.1's that you have on the older versions download page. Those all do the same thing on this one recording. It is not a big deal because I will always keep the V1.1L version just in case. i thought you might like to know. I still have the recording on my Tivo.
> 
> Again, thank you for this wonderful Java program and the wonderful support.


 No, don't accept donations thanks.

Difference in download size is no surprise. Likely in 1.1x you use PS download format where in 2.x it defaults to TS downloads, so different container gives different sizes. Multiple TS downloads of same show can also result in different sizes, and neither PS or TS downloads will match the size of the show as stored on the TiVo since there is a lot of processing by TiVo that happens to the show during download so it never matches the original as stored on TiVo itself.


----------



## samccfl99

moyekj said:


> No, don't accept donations thanks.
> 
> Difference in download size is no surprise. Likely in 1.1x you use PS download format where in 2.x it defaults to TS downloads, so different container gives different sizes. Multiple TS downloads of same show can also result in different sizes, and neither PS or TS downloads will match the size of the show as stored on the TiVo since there is a lot of processing by TiVo that happens to the show during download so it never matches the original as stored on TiVo itself.


I was just noting about the size. The point is that this recording when downloaded with 2.2a and many of the 2.x and some newer 1.1x do the same thing. Something is wrong and it only produces a 29 second messed up .tivo file and with 1.1L it produces a normal 55 min file. Like I said, I am keeping the file for a while. If you would like me to try something to make it work on 2.2a, maybe you will find out what is going on. I would be happy to test. It is totally reproducable over and over with this recording. I am in no hurry, as I said the 1.1L, not as pretty, has never failed me and will be used just as a backup in case, but also like I said, this is the only recording that has not worked on 2.2a. I do not have any options checked off at the top and it is using "ff_h264-high rate".

Thanks again for helping me with my messed up Java install and got it working on my W7 new install, that is.


----------



## cweb

lpwcomp said:


> Originally Posted by cweb View Post
> Since I rebuilt my kmttg setup, everything pretty much works great. However, with the show supernatural I can't seem to download a non corrupt copy of ANY of the episodes. All other shows seem just fine.
> 
> My flow is download/decrypt (transport stream) then qsfix. I'm not encoding.
> 
> Any thoughts as to what I can do to fix this?
> 
> What are you using to decrypt?


I have tivolibre selected.


----------



## lpwcomp

cweb said:


> I have tivolibre selected.


Try using DirectShow Dunp instead. You'll need at least a partial install of TiVo Desktop.


----------



## ThAbtO

Anyone aware of this? (Using 1.1q.)

You have a series and in its folder and is sorted by clicking on show title bar and in order of episode numbers, and then comes another episode recorded, but its episode number is missing. Now the sort is messed up, until that episode is removed.

Without 









With


----------



## fixxit

ThAbtO said:


> Anyone aware of this? (Using 1.1q.)
> 
> You have a series and in its folder and is sorted by clicking on show title bar and in order of episode numbers, and then comes another episode recorded, but its episode number is missing. Now the sort is messed up, until that episode is removed.
> 
> Without
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With


I'm seeing something similar. A week or two ago my Premiere4 started recording every airing of my daily (political talk) shows even though the one-passes are set to record only new ones - which had been working fine since the day I bought it. I opened a support ticket with tivo two days ago but so far they haven't even picked it up. As a consequence the metadata files kmttg is downloading don't have episode numbers so it's getting confused. I've had to edit the auto.history file, removing the entries for these shows to get kmttg to transcribe them since I thought the problem would go away soon. It hasn't so I set kmttg to treat each of these shows' recordings as unique.

I'm really disappointed in TiVo. They used to be cutting edge, responsive and very good at what they do. Not lately. I'd say they're the Blackberry of DVRs except that there's no iPhone or Android of DVRs eating their lunch. What gives?


----------



## lpwcomp

fixxit said:


> I'm seeing something similar. A week or two ago my Premiere4 started recording every airing of my daily (political talk) shows even though the one-passes are set to record only new ones - which had been working fine since the day I bought it. I opened a support ticket with tivo two days ago but so far they haven't even picked it up. As a consequence the metadata files kmttg is downloading don't have episode numbers so it's getting confused. I've had to edit the auto.history file, removing the entries for these shows to get kmttg to transcribe them since I thought the problem would go away soon. It hasn't so I set kmttg to treat each of these shows' recordings as unique.
> 
> I'm really disappointed in TiVo. They used to be cutting edge, responsive and very good at what they do. Not lately. I'd say they're the Blackberry of DVRs except that there's no iPhone or Android of DVRs eating their lunch. What gives?


Have you been living in a hole? Rovi bought TiVo and is now providing the program information instead of Gracenote and it is crap. In particular, they do not assign programiIds to episodes of shows on news channels


----------



## fixxit

Speaking of Tivo sucking lately: A friend gave me his old, but functional S3 but when I tried to buy a service plan Tivo refused. Customer service, after several weeks of hounding them, said they don't/won't activate S3 and earlier devices, nevermind that I have one running happily in my bedroom so it's clearly still capable. Sure it's old chronologically, but it's only 3 generations of hardware old (Premiere, Roamio, Bolt) so it's roughly akin to an iPhone 5s. Can you imagine AT&T telling you they won't activate your old iPhone 5s? I bet they'd even light up an original iPhone if you offer them the money. 

Dear Tivo, refusing money from a long-time customer and fan is a great way to go out of business. Your friend, fixxit.


----------



## cbpowers

Hi,

I was a user of kmttg - year or so ago - and now I'm back - looks like I've missed a fair amount.

I was able to get it configured based on my prior use, but now I'm getting show_name.ts files left behind and don't see an option to delete post download and process. 

Am I missing something obvious or is there something else I need to do and then I can get rid of the files? 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## reneg

cbpowers said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was a user of kmttg - year or so ago - and now I'm back - looks like I've missed a fair amount.
> 
> I was able to get it configured based on my prior use, but now I'm getting show_name.ts files left behind and don't see an option to delete post download and process.
> 
> Am I missing something obvious or is there something else I need to do and then I can get rid of the files?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


Try the remove .MPG after ad cut or encode option depending on your workflow.


----------



## moyekj

nooneuknow said:


> Please, anybody, tell me what, exactly, this error means (beyond the obvious part, that there has been a communication/network timeout trying to access the url in the red area).
> *>> RUNNING 'REMOTE Advanced Search' JOB FOR TiVo: Bedroom 2
> RPC error response:
> {
> "code": "mindUnavailable",
> "text": "'remoteMind' Mind call failed: PostString failed: Curl error: a timeout was reached (28). Url: http://10.10.20.123:8085/mind/mind17?bodyId=tsn%3A8460001********&type=offerSearch",
> "type": "error"
> }
> AdvSearch failed.
> >> Advanced search completed on TiVo: Bedroom 2
> NOTE: No matches found during the search.*


 In a command window find out what the above IP refers to on your network:
nslookup 10.10.20.123

Looks to me like it is your TiVo IP and it does seem very odd that it's not a TiVo server IP instead as would be expected.

You should try and setup a wishlist on the same TiVo that's failing search++ that mimics the kind of search you are trying via kmttg to see what happens there, then use the View Upcoming to see if it can find proper matches.


----------



## moyekj

nooneuknow said:


> C:\WINDOWS\system32>nslookup 10.10.20.123
> Server: resolver1.level3.net
> Address: 209.244.0.3
> 
> *** resolver1.level3.net can't find 10.10.20.123: Non-existent domain
> 
> I tried every public DNS server that made any sense to me to try and it's just plain an invalid address (AFAICT), and what you gravitated towards was the direction I was after checking all things TiVo, account, and network that I could think of trying.
> 
> Thanks so much for the snappy response to this!


 Try the advanced wishlist on that TiVo.
Also, what's your local subnet domain? Is it 10.10.20.x or something else?


----------



## moyekj

nooneuknow said:


> Did exactly that just now, using keywords: preview, (pilot). I hadn't tried any directly entered wishlists yet (never use them unless it's life or death).
> 
> It did hiccup, burp, hesitate or nothin'. Just instantly no results in the list, and there ARE plenty of perfectly good results on the other two, using those parameters.


 That proves to me there's an issue with that TiVo, since kmttg search++ is just basically doing the same thing a wishlist would do and the above confirms it. You may have to consider clear & delete everything type actions on that TiVo to clear up some kind of corruption.


----------



## moyekj

What are your search++ parameters exactly? Have you tried narrower/simpler searches on that TiVo via search++ or does any search++ query fail?


----------



## moyekj

I've seen before where if you make the search parameters too broad (where many results are returned) that you can get curl timeout errors. A very broad search such as:
Keywords = (premiere) (pilot)
takes over 4 minutes to run the 1st time for me. It may just depend on the particular server the TiVo is connecting to as to if you get timeouts on broad searches or not. That weird IP may be some kind of internal TiVo proxy. I still suggest you try mimic problem with wishlists. Remember where you put the keywords are important - i.e. pay attention to title keywords vs keywords.


----------



## moyekj

nooneuknow, I would suggest new thread for anything further as this issue is very specific to 1 of your TiVos.


----------



## FresnoMan

Would I be correct to assume that if Tivo records something in 1080p that the resulting file will be in a TS container?

Is there a way to download the file and keep it as MPG as the software I use will not recognize TS files as it is the old reliable Windows Movie Maker.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ThAbtO

FresnoMan said:


> Would I be correct to assume that if Tivo records something in 1080p that the resulting file will be in a TS container?
> 
> Is there a way to download the file and keep it as MPG as the software I use will not recognize TS files as it is the old reliable Windows Movie Maker.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


No. When a channel is broadcast in MPEG4 (h.264) that you need to transfer in TS format. So far, There isn't any channel that broadcast in 1080p and would not affect recording them.


----------



## FresnoMan

ThAbtO said:


> No. When a channel is broadcast in MPEG4 (h.264) that you need to transfer in TS format. So far, There isn't any channel that broadcast in 1080p and would not affect recording them.


Thanks for your reply and pardon my intellect with digital video. I should have just asked regarding 1080 or shown it as 1080i I guess.

I have a show I am downloading with KMTTG that is shown in the que as to be decrypted as an mpg but when the job starts it immediately changes to a TS container and the end result is a TS file.

I'd like it to be mpg as I stated. It seems to be happening (so far) only to this one show and I just noticed it shows as 1080x1920 in the dimensions where all the others I have downloaded from my Tivo are smaller in dimensions.


----------



## ThAbtO

You would need to go to Configure and uncheck the box for Transport Stream. But, if the show was recorded in h.264, you have no choice but to download as TS.

The program of choice is VideoReDo for Windows h.264 version for this purpose.


----------



## lpwcomp

FresnoMan said:


> Thanks for your reply and pardon my intellect with digital video. I should have just asked regarding 1080 or shown it as 1080i I guess.
> 
> I have a show I am downloading with KMTTG that is shown in the que as to be decrypted as an mpg but when the job starts it immediately changes to a TS container and the end result is a TS file.
> 
> I'd like it to be mpg as I stated. It seems to be happening (so far) only to this one show and I just noticed it shows as 1080x1920 in the dimensions where all the others I have downloaded from my Tivo are smaller in dimensions.


Kmttg does that when you have the "Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format" option enabled.

What version of Windows are you running? Movie Maker has no problem opening .TS files on my Win 10 Pro system.


----------



## lpwcomp

ThAbtO said:


> You would need to go to Configure and uncheck the box for Transport Stream. But, if the show was recorded in TS, you have no choice but to download as TS.
> 
> The program of choice is VideoReDo for Windows h.264 version for this purpose.


I assume that is more a less a typo and you meant to say "if a show is recorded in H.264...".


----------



## ThAbtO

lpwcomp said:


> I assume that is more a less a typo and you meant to say "if a show is recorded in H.264...".


Corrected prior to your post.


----------



## AudioNutz

Auto transfers...

K,
I'm a pretty big auto-transfers user, running as a service. Since the 11.0n.H1 (S3 Rovi) update, I notice that kmttg seems to not know what the auto.history file is for, and it's just downloading EVERYTHING all over again.

To try to solve it, I updated to 2.2a, but this didn't help.

Then... I selected files that are being downloaded over and over, and use the 'add selected to history file' feature. This adds them to the auto.history file, but kmttg still tries to download them again, and again, and again...

I've also done the typical, restart, etc...


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> Auto transfers...
> 
> K,
> I'm a pretty big auto-transfers user, running as a service. Since the 11.0n.H1 (S3 Rovi) update, I notice that kmttg seems to not know what the auto.history file is for, and it's just downloading EVERYTHING all over again.
> 
> To try to solve it, I updated to 2.2a, but this didn't help.
> 
> Then... I selected files that are being downloaded over and over, and use the 'add selected to history file' feature. This adds them to the auto.history file, but kmttg still tries to download them again, and again, and again...
> 
> I've also done the typical, restart, etc...


 Empty out your auto.history file, then select everything and use 'add selected to history file'. Then make sure you stop the service and restart it.


----------



## FresnoMan

lpwcomp said:


> Kmttg does that when you have the "Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format" option enabled.
> 
> What version of Windows are you running? Movie Maker has no problem opening .TS files on my Win 10 Pro system.


Okay, thank you both for clarifying the enabling in options. I am SO basic in knowledge of digital video.

I am using version 6.0 Movie Maker on a Win10 Home PC. Please keep in mind I am NOT using the version included in Windows Live as I have had difficulties with working on video files with that version and often the video and audio are out of sync.

So I also need to KNOW how each TV station transmits their programs, but I assume all programs on that channel are the same format? My example is I recorded a Lucy special on CBS that is downloaded as the TSI mentioned and tried downloading this week's "Speechless" from ABC to see if it would remain an mpg file, which it did.


----------



## lpwcomp

FresnoMan said:


> Okay, thank you both for clarifying the enabling in options. I am SO basic in knowledge of digital video.
> 
> I am using version 6.0 Movie Maker on a Win10 Home PC. Please keep in mind I am NOT using the version included in Windows Live as I have had difficulties with working on video files with that version and often the video and audio are out of sync.
> 
> So I also need to KNOW how each TV station transmits their programs, but I assume all programs on that channel are the same format? My example is I recorded a Lucy special on CBS that is downloaded as the TSI mentioned and tried downloading this week's "Speechless" from ABC to see if it would remain an mpg file, which it did.


I don't know of any cable system that is transmitting local channels in H.264 nor any local channels doing it OTA.

If you want to see if a particular cable channel is MPEG2 or H.264, tune to it on your TiVo and bring up the "TiVo box Diagnostics" (TiVo Central->Settings & Messages->Account & System Info->TiVo box Diagnostics) and look at the "Video PID" for the tuner that is on that channel.


----------



## FresnoMan

lpwcomp said:


> I don't know of any cable system that is transmitting local channels in H.264 nor any local channels doing it OTA.
> 
> If you want to see if a particular cable channel is MPEG2 or H.264, tune to it on your TiVo and bring up the "TiVo box Diagnostics" (TiVo Central->Settings & Messages->Account & System Info->TiVo box Diagnostics) and look at the "Video PID" for the tuner that is on that channel.


Thank you and I clarified both local stations (received via OTA) show MPEG2. So I question why KMTTTG "switched" the one program from MGP to TS but didn't do that to the other program? I certainly can uncheck the TS box in settings, but just curious what causes that as well as the difference in video dimensions (1080 vs 720).


----------



## lpwcomp

FresnoMan said:


> Thank you and I clarified both local stations (received via OTA) show MPEG2. So I question why KMTTTG "switched" the one program from MGP to TS but didn't do that to the other program? I certainly can uncheck the TS box in settings, but just curious what causes that as well as the difference in video dimensions (1080 vs 720).


I have no idea why one ended up in a TS container and the other in MPG, but the 720 vs 1080 is because that is how the local stations are transmitting them. One is doing 720p while the other is doing 1080i. The TiVo simply records the digital stream, it doesn't convert anything when recording or transferring. The only time it converts anything is on playback and it only does that if you have told it to do so.


----------



## ThAbtO

OTA would never convert to h.264 currently so TS is not necessary. Perhaps you enabled it by accident.


----------



## FresnoMan

ThAbtO said:


> OTA would never convert to h.264 currently so TS is not necessary. Perhaps you enabled it by accident.


Well, I am at a loss since unchecking the TS box in configuration settings did not stop the conversion to TS. Unchecking using Tivolibre instead of Tivodecode made the program refuse to unwrap the file.

I downloaded another program recorded on the same OTA channel to see if the problem is with the program recording and not the channel. The same thing occurred. Qued, it shows as mpg, but changes when the job status changes.

I am only reporting what I am seeing and this is the ONLY program showing 1080x1920 in Windows 10 Explorer. Odd, since it's the colorized version of Lucy from last May where they certainly aren't in HD.


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> Empty out your auto.history file, then select everything and use 'add selected to history file'. Then make sure you stop the service and restart it.


Wow, thanks for the quick response, but this didn't change the behavior. It went right to some old shows, and started to download them.


----------



## moyekj

AudioNutz said:


> Wow, thanks for the quick response, but this didn't change the behavior. It went right to some old shows, and started to download them.


Oh, this is series 3 unit? With software update is it getting Rovi guide data yet or not? I don't have series 3 unit so don't know what's going on with them.

In NPL table select a show that is getting downloaded and then press 'j' on keyboard and post what you see for ProgramId value. Then search auto.history file for that same ProgramId value. If matching ProgramId already exists in auto.history file it shouldn't download again.


----------



## lpwcomp

FresnoMan said:


> Well, I am at a loss since unchecking the TS box in configuration settings did not stop the conversion to TS. Unchecking using Tivolibre instead of Tivodecode made the program refuse to unwrap the file.


Tivodecode dooesn't always work with TS files.



FresnoMan said:


> I downloaded another program recorded on the same OTA channel to see if the problem is with the program recording and not the channel. The same thing occurred. Qued, it shows as mpg, but changes when the job status changes.


As I previously wrote, kmttg always does this for TS downloads. The question is why is it doing a TS download.



FresnoMan said:


> I am only reporting what I am seeing and this is the ONLY program showing 1080x1920 in Windows 10 Explorer. Odd, since it's the colorized version of Lucy from last May where they certainly aren't in HD.


The source material doesn't determine the broadcast resolution. I have a b/w movie from 1930 - "Abe Lincoln" - that is 1080i.


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> Oh, this is series 3 unit? With software update is it getting Rovi guide data yet or not? I don't have series 3 unit so don't know what's going on with them.


Yes, I have 4 TiVos, all of them S3's... *BUT...* one of them doesn't have the update that allows the Rovi data, so I'll give you the results from each.



moyekj said:


> In NPL table select a show that is getting downloaded and then press 'j' on keyboard and post what you see for ProgramId value. Then search auto.history file for that same ProgramId value. If matching ProgramId already exists in auto.history file it shouldn't download again.


Here's a sample of the same show from each software version:


Code:


Software v11.0n:
Last Man Standing - Papa Bear
Recorded Fri 09/23/2016 07:00 PM on 1012=WISNTV, Duration=30 mins
A bear wanders into the store when Kyle leaves the loading dock door open. 
ByteOffset = 0
HD = Yes
ProgramId = EP014195810111
ProgramId_unique = EP014195810111_1474675200000
SeriesId = SH01419581
channel = WISNTV
channelNum = 1012
date = Fri 09/23/2016
date_long = Fri 09/23/2016 07:00 PM
description = A bear wanders into the store when Kyle leaves the loading dock door open. 
duration = 1798000
episodeTitle = Papa Bear
gmt = 1474675200000
gmt_hex = 0x57E5C200
size = 3785359360
sizeGB = 3.53 GB
sortableChannel = 1012
title = Last Man Standing - Papa Bear
titleOnly = Last Man Standing
tivoName = MasterBedroom_HD
url = http://192.168.1.5:80/download/Last%20Man%20Standing.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=8302152
url_TiVoVideoDetails = https://192.168.1.5:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=8302152




Code:


Software v11.0n:
Last Man Standing - Papa Bear
Recorded Fri 09/23/2016 07:00 PM on 1012=WISNDT, Duration=31 mins
In the sixth-season opener, a bear wanders into Outdoor Man after Kyle leaves a door open on the loading docks. Meanwhile, Kristin's extra efforts at work leave Ryan feeling neglected at home. *  
ByteOffset = 0
HD = Yes
ProgramId = EP0183496977-0355601339
ProgramId_unique = EP0183496977-0355601339_1474675200000
SeriesId = SH0183496977
channel = WISNDT
channelNum = 1012
date = Fri 09/23/2016
date_long = Fri 09/23/2016 07:00 PM
description = In the sixth-season opener, a bear wanders into Outdoor Man after Kyle leaves a door open on the loading docks. Meanwhile, Kristin's extra efforts at work leave Ryan feeling neglected at home. *  
duration = 1858000
episodeTitle = Papa Bear
gmt = 1474675200000
gmt_hex = 0x57E5C200
size = 3995074560
sizeGB = 3.72 GB
sortableChannel = 1012
title = Last Man Standing - Papa Bear
titleOnly = Last Man Standing
tivoName = Family_Room_HD
url = http://192.168.1.6:80/download/Last%20Man%20Standing.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=9445339
url_TiVoVideoDetails = https://192.168.1.6:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=9445339

Its worth noting that these programids are in the auto.history file. I selected every show on all 4 TiVos, and added them to the history file.


----------



## moyekj

Enable config--Visual--Highlight processed shows in history file
Then refresh shows for a TiVo. All the shows that kmttg considers already processed will have a yellow background and will be skipped by auto transfers.

If you have or have had multiple installations of kmttg make sure the kmttg service that is running matches the location of the installation that you updated auto.history for.


----------



## AudioNutz

moyekj said:


> Enable config--Visual--Highlight processed shows in history file
> Then refresh shows for a TiVo. All the shows that kmttg considers already processed will have a yellow background and will be skipped by auto transfers.
> 
> If you have or have had multiple installations of kmttg make sure the kmttg service that is running matches the location of the installation that you updated auto.history for.


Thanks for the help! I think its solved now.

When I turned the highlighting on, it was not reliably showing what was in history, sometime it was false positives, but mostly false negatives. So... rather than clearing the contents of the auto.history file, I deleted it completely, and allowed kmttg to create a new one. I'm thinking this solved it.

I do indeed have 2 installations of kmttg running, because of my requirement to have curl be the download tool for auto transfers. I have kmttg v2.0n in a folder, and then the latest version of kmttg in another folder. I create symbolic links to files like auto.history, and auto.ini. I'm guessing the symbolic link for auto.history was hosed, causing this, so I re-created it after kmttg made the new one.

It's worth noting that when I was troubleshooting this, I removed the v2.0n service, and installed the 2.2a service for the troubleshooting process. I wouldn't expect you to support the 2.0n version, but I do still wish that someday curl support will return in a future version, even if the method to turn it on was hidden from most users.


----------



## HerronScott

nooneuknow said:


> After a day spent verifying firmware(s) were up to date, factory-defaulting things like routers and smart switches, setting up DHCP reservations from scratch (with different IP blocks this time), propagating and verifying changes from end to end, and so on, I finally tried Search++ some more, and guest what?
> 
> Based on the facts in evidence at the time, I felt just as strongly that it was a matter of that 10.10.20.123 IP address in the error string, as in being invalid, and likely a TiVo server/account-type issue. I'm not so sure now...


Really odd why you are getting a private IP address and it's interesting that its an IP address versus a FQDN. Not sure if that totally rules out some kind of DNS resolution/proxying issue on your ISP side though.

And it would be odd why this would appear to be account specific unless somehow related to beta testing and having your account configured to use different TiVo servers as part of that.

I wish I had the capability here at home to do a network capture to see what that looks like on the network with our Roamio.

Scott


----------



## elprice7345

> @moyekj: Made an update to kmttg where as part of 'j' bindkey that prints RPC data of a Remote table entry to message window, compute and display pyTivo metadata programId and seriesId fields in Rovi data format when possible.


@moyekj - you have a typo in this mod: programdId vs programId


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> @moyekj - you have a typo in this mod: programdId vs programId


 Yes, I noticed that other day thanks. It's fixed in next release.


----------



## moyekj

nooneuknow, you should NOT call TiVo about this and draw attention to something RPC related that currently works. Drawing attention to it may well result in TiVo taking away access completely. Trust me, there's been some other very useful RPC access I enjoyed for a little while that access was taken away from. Indeed the last one that happened was the most useful function of all which led in the past to all kinds of discoveries that TiVo disabled my access to.

That IP is most likely an internal IP of a TiVo box through which RPC searches are going through. i.e. An TiVo internal proxy of sorts. So I don't see it as highly unusual and pointing to something wrong with your TiVos or account.

Don't think you ever did post a precise example of a search you are trying to see if others see similar behavior or not...


----------



## HerronScott

nooneuknow said:


> If it were DNS related on my ISP side, wouldn't the changes I made to my DNS server list, which removed Cox's DNS servers, and replaced them with the primaries of three other DNS providers (and then shuffling their priority order frequently), resolve that? I agree on the oddness of the IP, inside the url, inside the error. No proxies being used (that I have any knowledge of)..


Correct you would certainly think so assuming those have been replaced at the router where the TiVo's are picking them up (or the router is acting as a DNS proxy for devices on your network).



nooneuknow said:


> The Wireshark software is free (download is under "get acquainted"), and an old ethernet hub achieves port-mirroring, without needing a managed or smart switch in the mix


I'm pretty sure I don't have a working network hub in the house any more which is the primary issue here although I'll double-check the technology bin in the basement. 

I've used Netmon at work which is Microsoft's equivalent to Wireshark for network capture and filtering. The networking group uses Wireshark at times as well.

Scott


----------



## BermudaLamb

I select a show with the options to:

decrypt
QS Fix
encode
I use VideoReDo with the H.264 2Pass Matroska MKV profile.

Sometimes the show comes through just fine. However, most of the time it ends up with a bright green screen and just the audio in the background.

My configuration File Settings are: Overwrite and Delete Failed, I use all of the standard programs.

For program Options: 1 job limit, Download Tivo files in Transport Stream format, Decrypt using tivolibre, Use RPC to get NPL


----------



## moyekj

BermudaLamb said:


> I select a show with the options to:
> 
> decrypt
> QS Fix
> encode
> I use VideoReDo with the H.264 2Pass Matroska MKV profile.
> 
> Sometimes the show comes through just fine. However, most of the time it ends up with a bright green screen and just the audio in the background.
> 
> My configuration File Settings are: Overwrite and Delete Failed, I use all of the standard programs.
> 
> For program Options: 1 job limit, Download Tivo files in Transport Stream format, Decrypt using tivolibre, Use RPC to get NPL


 Assuming perhaps it's an issue with tivolibre decrypt you should try with at least a partial TiVo Desktop install and under config--VideoRedo enable "Decrypt using VideoRedo".


----------



## moyekj

I managed to get RPC functionality working for updating a channel isReceived field!

That means finally we have a way to (for series 4 and later TiVos):
* save/restore your channel list
* copy channel list settings from 1 TiVo to another
* edit your channel list via kmttg instead of on your TiVo

Still some work and testing to do, but plan to have it next release.

It was very nice especially given the recent Rovi transition to define my channel list correctly on 1 TiVo and then just copy it over to my 2 other TiVos without having to re-do all the work. Plus will be nice in the future for loading channel list settings to a new TiVo from a backup.


----------



## moyekj

nooneuknow said:


> @moyekj:
> Sorry about the timing of this...
> New Problem, unrelated to search just cropped-up out of nowhere:
> ...


 Prevent null exception at that spot added in code for next release.


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> I managed to get RPC functionality working for updating a channel isReceived field!
> 
> That means finally we have a way to (for series 4 and later TiVos):
> * save/restore your channel list
> * copy channel list settings from 1 TiVo to another
> * edit your channel list via kmttg instead of on your TiVo
> 
> Still some work and testing to do, but plan to have it next release.
> 
> It was very nice especially given the recent Rovi transition to define my channel list correctly on 1 TiVo and then just copy it over to my 2 other TiVos without having to re-do all the work. Plus will be nice in the future for loading channel list settings to a new TiVo from a backup.


This is a great find! Will be very useful! Look forward to it. I can finally get my channel line ups cleaned up from the Rovi changeover.


----------



## elprice7345

I tried running a simple keyword search using the keywords "big bang theory" using kmttg. "Streaming content" and "Paid streaming content" are both checked.

I got 56 linear results and 2 related non-episodes: "The Big Bang Theory: Cast and Creators Live at PALEYFEST" and "The Big Bang Theory: Jim Parsons Live at the Paley Center" from Amazon.

After manually searching for the show, I found all seasons and episodes are available on at least 3 video services, Amazon, VUDU, and Xfinity.

Why don't the streaming versions show in the results?

If I do an advanced search, with title keywords = "big bang theory", I get some streaming results for Xfinity, but still nothing for VUDU or Amazon.


----------



## Teeps

Recently kmttg stops responding while downloading a program to win7 pc.
(pc has latest java version 8 update 101 (build 1.8.0_101-b13)

I noticed on the cpu tab on resource monitor that Java SE binary shows not responding too.

After a period of time, 20 seconds up to a minute, kmttg resumes and may or may not finish the download, without another stop responding event.

Ideas?


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> If I do an advanced search, with title keywords = "big bang theory", I get some streaming results for Xfinity, but still nothing for VUDU or Amazon.


 I get a whole bunch of Amazon Video hits searching that way. Make sure you set the Max number high enough where it doesn't truncate the search. Using Max = 400 gave me 211 hits, many of which were Amazon Video.


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> I tried running a simple keyword search using the keywords "big bang theory" using kmttg. "Streaming content" and "Paid streaming content" are both checked.
> 
> I got 56 linear results and 2 related non-episodes: "The Big Bang Theory: Cast and Creators Live at PALEYFEST" and "The Big Bang Theory: Jim Parsons Live at the Paley Center" from Amazon.
> 
> After manually searching for the show, I found all seasons and episodes are available on at least 3 video services, Amazon, VUDU, and Xfinity.
> 
> Why don't the streaming versions show in the results?
> 
> If I do an advanced search, with title keywords = "big bang theory", I get some streaming results for Xfinity, but still nothing for VUDU or Amazon.





moyekj said:


> I get a whole bunch of Amazon Video hits searching that way. Make sure you set the Max number high enough where it doesn't truncate the search. Using Max = 400 gave me 211 hits, many of which were Amazon Video.


FYI, it now seems to matter which Video Providers you have turned on for your TiVo. For example, if I turn off paid Amazon Video as a provider, search no longer finds paid Amazon results. This is very similar to doing search on the TiVo itself when Amazon Video is not enabled.

For a while it didn't matter which providers you had enabled, searches would return them all, but now it does seem to matter again.


----------



## gonzotek

10.0.0.0-10.255.255.255 are reserved for local communication on a private network. An IP like 10.10.20.123 isn't an address that a computer on the internet should be able to reach, at least without first joining a VPN or via some other very non-standard routing method. There are very probably many computers behind private networks with the same private IP (for instance my work DHCP server assigns most machines to the 10.10.0.0-10.10.255.255 range, with 10.0.0.0-10.9.255.255 addresses being reserved for servers and other devices I want to keep with fixed IPs). The IP in question is almost certainly one TiVo uses internally, and which you shouldn't be able to communicate with outside of their network. You shouldn't be getting it in the results, but there's nothing that can be done about it from this side of their network.

It's also not much of a surprise that different DNS servers could give different results for it - they might be deliberately 'misconfigured'(for lack of a better term) to return results for non-existant domains (ie to 'help' lost users find the site they were looking for).

Also, nslookup shouldn't be used with URLs, only domain names (and/or IPs). I'm actually surprised it didn't error out with those examples. I've posted examples of an Ubuntu server (which hosts its own DNS server) and a Windows 10 desktop's nslookup responses below for comparison:


Spoiler






Code:


[email protected]:~$ nslookup http://google.com
Server:		127.0.1.1
Address:	127.0.1.1#53

** server can't find http://google.com: NXDOMAIN

[email protected]:~$ nslookup www.google.com
Server:		127.0.1.1
Address:	127.0.1.1#53

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:	www.google.com
Address: 216.58.218.4




Code:


C:\Users\me>nslookup google.com
Server:  google-public-dns-a.google.com
Address:  8.8.8.8

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:    google.com
Addresses:  2607:f8b0:400d:c0e::64
          209.85.201.139
          209.85.201.100
          209.85.201.102
          209.85.201.138
          209.85.201.113
          209.85.201.101


C:\Users\me>nslookup http://google.com
Server:  google-public-dns-a.google.com
Address:  8.8.8.8

*** google-public-dns-a.google.com can't find http://google.com: Non-existent do
main

C:\Users\me>nslookup http://www.google.com
Server:  google-public-dns-a.google.com
Address:  8.8.8.8

*** google-public-dns-a.google.com can't find http://www.google.com: Non-existen
t domain




I'm going to respectfully suggest a couple things, please feel free to ignore me on either.
1) This really has nothing to do with kmttg, and should probably go into another thread either in this forum or another, as Kevin suggested in post 10151. (I'm not really sure where it belongs, to be honest, but definitely not here  ).
2) I can appreciate the OCD and ADHD hold these kinds of problems can get on a person(believe me!), but this is probably one case where it's best for you and everyone to just let it go...TiVo could easily shut down everything kmttg can do via RPC if they wanted to...which would be a shame. The response you're getting back is very odd, but it's not really something any user should be able to directly access in the first place, so it's not really something TiVo is going to want to respond to via normal support, and trying to route around normal channels could end up getting the right people to give the wrong attention to the problem - it might end up being a gordian knot they just decide to cut, rather than solve.


nooneuknow said:


> 09/27/16 Update (This should be the last post I make in this thread, and I will try to just add to it (inside this post), until I decide where to move this very one-sided discussion to):
> 
> *Blacklisted?*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> After many more tries of many things, I went back to the beginning and reviewed (again) what I was asked, and tried the same things again.
> 
> I didn't get this before, ever (But, I only did nslookup using the parameters I was asked to try, which was by IP address only). Now I saw this, when plugging in the full url from the error:
> 
> nslookup http://10.10.20.123:8085/mind/mind17
> Server: UnKnown
> Address: 192.168.1.1
> 
> Non-authoritative answer:
> Name: http://10.10.20.123:8085/mind/mind17
> Addresses: 104.239.213.7
> 198.105.244.11
> 
> [EDIT/INSERT] Now same lookup says:
> Non-authoritative answer:
> Name: http://10.10.20.123:8085/mind/mind17
> Address: 92.242.140.2
> 
> ...after I swapped in the same set of default Cox DNS servers in the IPV4 config, at the computer I use, which I double-verified actually *was* using the same DNS Servers through the other router-proxy DHCP method used for prior lookups, WTH? ...must be the result of load-balancing, as we can't expect all TiVos to just use one IP/server (my WAG)...
> 
> * Helpful tip (I think): I've observed, repeatedly, that when using any Level3 DNS server, or Cox's (who gets theirs from Level3, as do most ISPs), TCF sometimes (often) takes a long time to load/refresh, while any other DNS (Google, Verisign, OpenDNS, etc.) has always been instantaneous, throughout this past week's trials. [/END INSERT]
> 
> An easy way to dig into this was: http://anti-hacker-alliance.com/index.php?ip=104.239.213.7 (and switch the IP address in the url as needed).
> 
> Some other Google searching on my notes from the past few days, combined with the new info, roughly points towards 10.10.20.123 possibly being a DNS-blacklist-hosting server, and/or a server where blacklisted IPs get directed to simply not go anywhere.
> 
> On one hand, that makes perfect sense. OTOH, if that's the case, how does one TiVo out of three *sometimes* (seemingly) get directed there?
> 
> To further confuse things, when I went to go back and do the DNS server shuffle again, nothing had changed from before, when using DNS servers, other than the default Cox ones. everything to do with this came back like "*** UnKnown can't find 10.10.20.123: Non-existent domain". Going back to Cox DNS Servers restored the ability to probe using the full url.
> 
> I could post a dump of what I saved to review, but the url I posted above can give the same info, which seems to lead to an eventual timeout when pinging/tracing/probing.
> 
> For a brief moment I thought the journey was about to be over. It does seem that the new data, which only appears when using Cox DNS, leads adjacent to where TiVo is known to have servers, and/or where cloud hosting servers, that might be servicing TiVo operations would tend to be.
> 
> A question that has tied for #1 on my OCD/ADHD list, is: Have I pretty much been blacklisted here (TCF) as well (In the sense of being ignored/shunned)? Until I figure that out (or decide to hell with it all), I'm leaning towards cleaning up the mess I've made here, by relocating it all to notepad files, going back to my lurking cave, and back under my rock. I think I was happier there (and maybe better off)...


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> I get a whole bunch of Amazon Video hits searching that way. Make sure you set the Max number high enough where it doesn't truncate the search. Using Max = 400 gave me 211 hits, many of which were Amazon Video.


I have my max set to 800


> FYI, it now seems to matter which Video Providers you have turned on for your TiVo. For example, if I turn off paid Amazon Video as a provider, search no longer finds paid Amazon results. This is very similar to doing search on the TiVo itself when Amazon Video is not enabled.


I have Amazon, VUDU and Xfinity on and I can open each service and validate the videos are available on the service. Also, the videos show as available to stream when I do a TiVo search.

Anything else I can try?


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> I have my max set to 800
> 
> I have Amazon, VUDU and Xfinity on and I can open each service and validate the videos are available on the service. Also, the videos show as available to stream when I do a TiVo search.
> 
> Anything else I can try?


The information is there. I wrote a quick addition in kmttg to print all episodes of a given collectionId obtained from a table entry. Results seem fairly complete:


Spoiler



Search: The Big Bang Theory - The Russian Rocket Reaction
Tue 09/27/16 07:00 PM on 1013=KCOPDT, Duration = 30 mins, season 5 episode 5, originalAirdate: 2011-10-13
Leonard and Sheldon attend a party at the home of Sheldon's nemesis, Wil Wheaton (in a cameo along with Brent Spiner). *
>> Collecting episode data for collectionId: tivo:cl.97522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 101] - Pilot programId=EP0097522875-0107081052 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 102] - The Big Bran Hypothesis programId=EP0097522875-0108889159 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 103] - The Fuzzy Boots Corollary programId=EP0097522875-0109670882 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 104] - The Luminous Fish Effect programId=EP0097522875-0110082699 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 105] - The Hamburger Postulate programId=EP0097522875-0110815457 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 106] - The Middle Earth Paradigm programId=EP0097522875-0111236512 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 107] - The Dumpling Paradox programId=EP0097522875-0111969002 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 108] - The Grasshopper Experiment programId=EP0097522875-0112217778 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 109] - The Cooper-Hofstadter Polarization programId=EP0097522875-0112880548 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 110] - The Loobenfeld Decay programId=EP0097522875-0121573711 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 111] - The Pancake Batter Anomaly programId=EP0097522875-0122103429 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 112] - The Jerusalem Duality programId=EP0097522875-0123203180 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 113] - The Bat Jar Conjecture programId=EP0097522875-0123741250 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 114] - The Nerdvana Annihilation programId=EP0097522875-0124636470 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 115] - The Pork Chop Indeterminancy programId=EP0097522875-0125202674 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 116] - The Peanut Reaction programId=EP0097522875-0125788881 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 117] - The Tangerine Factor programId=EP0097522875-0126614450 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 201] - The Bad Fish Paradigm programId=EP0097522875-0134846668 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 202] - The Codpiece Topology programId=EP0097522875-0136378059 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 203] - The Barbarian Sublimation programId=EP0097522875-0137138171 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 204] - The Griffin Equivalency programId=EP0097522875-0137390761 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 205] - The Euclid Alternative programId=EP0097522875-0137881775 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 206] - The Cooper-Nowitzki Theorem programId=EP0097522875-0138920456 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 207] - The Panty Piñata Polarization programId=EP0097522875-0139519466 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 208] - The Lizard-Spock Expansion programId=EP0097522875-0140019116 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 209] - The White Asparagus Triangulation programId=EP0097522875-0140592069 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 210] - The Vartabedian Conundrum programId=EP0097522875-0140828958 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 211] - The Bath Item Gift Hypothesis programId=EP0097522875-0141168913 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 212] - The Killer Robot Instability programId=EP0097522875-0142148716 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 213] - The Friendship Algorithm programId=EP0097522875-0142715499 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 214] - The Financial Permeability programId=EP0097522875-0143076569 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 215] - The Maternal Capacitance programId=EP0097522875-0143266912 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 216] - The Cushion Saturation programId=EP0097522875-0143715228 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 217] - The Terminator Decoupling programId=EP0097522875-0143926439 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 218] - The Work Song Nanocluster programId=EP0097522875-0144409051 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 219] - The Dead Hooker Juxtaposition programId=EP0097522875-0144692920 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 220] - The Hofstadter Isotope programId=EP0097522875-0145110550 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 221] - The Vegas Renormalization programId=EP0097522875-0145641444 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 222] - The Classified Materials Turbulence programId=EP0097522875-0145967423 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 223] - The Monopolar Expedition programId=EP0097522875-0145967424 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 301] - The Electric Can Opener Fluctuation programId=EP0097522875-0151880932 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 302] - The Jiminy Conjecture programId=EP0097522875-0152271014 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 303] - The Gothowitz Deviation programId=EP0097522875-0152709423 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 304] - The Pirate Solution programId=EP0097522875-0153238682 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 305] - The Creepy Candy Coating Corollary programId=EP0097522875-0153904445 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 306] - The Cornhusker Vortex programId=EP0097522875-0153563480 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 307] - The Guitarist Amplification programId=EP0097522875-0154370662 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 308] - The Adhesive Duck Deficiency programId=EP0097522875-0154935049 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 309] - The Vengeance Formulation programId=EP0097522875-0155332974 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 310] - The Gorilla Experiment programId=EP0097522875-0156076001 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 311] - The Maternal Congruence programId=EP0097522875-0156390080 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 312] - The Psychic Vortex programId=EP0097522875-0157461457 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 313] - The Bozeman Reaction programId=EP0097522875-0157606287 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 314] - The Einstein Approximation programId=EP0097522875-0158661410 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 315] - The Large Hadron Collision programId=EP0097522875-0159003953 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 316] - The Excelsior Acquisition programId=EP0097522875-0159853170 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 317] - The Precious Fragmentation programId=EP0097522875-0160475325 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 318] - The Pants Alternative programId=EP0097522875-0161221704 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 319] - The Wheaton Recurrence programId=EP0097522875-0162009134 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 320] - The Spaghetti Catalyst programId=EP0097522875-0162903109 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 321] - The Plimpton Stimulation programId=EP0097522875-0163835952 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 322] - The Staircase Implementation programId=EP0097522875-0163835953 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 323] - The Lunar Excitation programId=EP0097522875-0164091357 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 401] - The Robotic Manipulation programId=EP0097522875-0170218963 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 402] - The Cruciferous Vegetable Amplification programId=EP0097522875-0170464417 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 403] - The Zazzy Substitution programId=EP0097522875-0170958754 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 404] - The Hot Troll Deviation programId=EP0097522875-0171147007 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 405] - The Desperation Emanation programId=EP0097522875-0171411115 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 406] - The Irish Pub Formulation programId=EP0097522875-0171834370 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 407] - The Apology Insufficiency programId=EP0097522875-0171834371 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 408] - The 21-Second Excitation programId=EP0097522875-0172320677 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 409] - The Boyfriend Complexity programId=EP0097522875-0172741538 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 410] - The Alien Parasite Hypothesis programId=EP0097522875-0173013233 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 411] - The Justice League Recombination programId=EP0097522875-0173260017 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 412] - The Bus Pants Utilization programId=EP0097522875-0173830591 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 413] - The Love Car Displacement programId=EP0097522875-0174718623 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 414] - The Thespian Catalyst programId=EP0097522875-0175287995 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 415] - The Benefactor Factor programId=EP0097522875-0175614957 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 416] - The Cohabitation Formulation programId=EP0097522875-0175981696 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 417] - The Toast Derivation programId=EP0097522875-0176642719 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 418] - The Prestidigitation Approximation programId=EP0097522875-0176958197 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 419] - The Zarnecki Incursion programId=EP0097522875-0177924254 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 420] - The Herb Garden Germination programId=EP0097522875-0178258848 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 421] - The Agreement Dissection programId=EP0097522875-0179069612 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 422] - The Wildebeest Implementation programId=EP0097522875-0179770581 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 423] - The Engagement Reaction programId=EP0097522875-0180900026 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 424] - The Roommate Transmogrification programId=EP0097522875-0181635596 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 501] - The Skank Reflex Analysis programId=EP0097522875-0193970672 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 502] - The Infestation Hypothesis programId=EP0097522875-0193880033 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 503] - The Pulled Groin Extrapolation programId=EP0097522875-0195694629 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 504] - The Wiggly Finger Catalyst programId=EP0097522875-0195812983 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 505] - The Russian Rocket Reaction programId=EP0097522875-0196464160 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 506] - The Rhinitis Revelation programId=EP0097522875-0198330132 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 507] - The Good Guy Fluctuation programId=EP0097522875-0197477945 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 508] - The Isolation Permutation programId=EP0097522875-0199708698 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 509] - The Ornithophobia Diffusion programId=EP0097522875-0201239401 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 510] - The Flaming Spittoon Acquisition programId=EP0097522875-0201944155 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 511] - The Speckerman Recurrence programId=EP0097522875-0203688551 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 512] - The Shiny Trinket Maneuver programId=EP0097522875-0207110353 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 513] - The Recombination Hypothesis programId=EP0097522875-0207110354 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 514] - The Beta Test Initiation programId=EP0097522875-0208372480 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 515] - The Friendship Contraction programId=EP0097522875-0209147262 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 516] - The Vacation Solution programId=EP0097522875-0209704084 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 517] - The Rothman Disintegration programId=EP0097522875-0210452267 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 518] - The Werewolf Transformation programId=EP0097522875-0211045285 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 519] - The Weekend Vortex programId=EP0097522875-0212769140 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 520] - The Transporter Malfunction programId=EP0097522875-0213737359 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 521] - The Hawking Excitation programId=EP0097522875-0215209364 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 522] - The Stag Convergence programId=EP0097522875-0218061993 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 523] - The Launch Acceleration programId=EP0097522875-0219072064 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 524] - The Countdown Reflection programId=EP0097522875-0217157699 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 601] - The Date Night Variable programId=EP0097522875-0223425650 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 602] - The Decoupling Fluctuation programId=EP0097522875-0236045319 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 603] - The Higgs Boson Observation programId=EP0097522875-0233230699 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 604] - The Re-Entry Minimization programId=EP0097522875-0236260446 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 605] - The Holographic Excitation programId=EP0097522875-0238081676 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 606] - The Extract Obliteration programId=EP0097522875-0238081677 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 607] - The Habitation Configuration programId=EP0097522875-0239331995 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 608] - The 43 Peculiarity programId=EP0097522875-0240667809 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 609] - The Parking Spot Escalation programId=EP0097522875-0241225148 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 610] - The Fish Guts Displacement programId=EP0097522875-0242650730 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 611] - The Santa Simulation programId=EP0097522875-0243985877 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 612] - The Egg Salad Equivalency programId=EP0097522875-0245102344 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 613] - The Bakersfield Expedition programId=EP0097522875-0245426112 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 614] - The Cooper/Kripke Inversion programId=EP0097522875-0247717477 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 615] - The Spoiler Alert Segmentation programId=EP0097522875-0249829156 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 616] - The Tangible Affection Proof programId=EP0097522875-0250145240 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 617] - The Monster Isolation programId=EP0097522875-0252827790 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 618] - The Contractual Obligation Implementation programId=EP0097522875-0252827791 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 619] - The Closet Reconfiguration programId=EP0097522875-0256817528 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 620] - The Tenure Turbulence programId=EP0097522875-0256861668 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 621] - The Closure Alternative programId=EP0097522875-0260596711 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 622] - The Proton Resurgence programId=EP0097522875-0261709982 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 623] - The Love Spell Potential programId=EP0097522875-0264862121 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 624] - The Bon Voyage Reaction programId=EP0097522875-0258695521 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 701] - The Hofstadter Insufficiency programId=EP0097522875-0275229124 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 702] - The Deception Verification programId=EP0097522875-0281850026 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 703] - The Scavenger Vortex programId=EP0097522875-0289546518 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 704] - The Raiders Minimization programId=EP0097522875-0289896002 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 705] - The Workplace Proximity programId=EP0097522875-0292052349 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 706] - The Romance Resonance programId=EP0097522875-0293325357 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 707] - The Proton Displacement programId=EP0097522875-0291782991 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 708] - The Itchy Brain Simulation programId=EP0097522875-0296336269 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 709] - The Thanksgiving Decoupling programId=EP0097522875-0297351957 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 710] - The Discovery Dissipation programId=EP0097522875-0299349125 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 711] - The Cooper Extraction programId=EP0097522875-0300058554 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 712] - The Hesitation Ramification programId=EP0097522875-0301360234 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 713] - The Occupation Recalibration programId=EP0097522875-0301811532 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 714] - The Convention Conundrum programId=EP0097522875-0304068159 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 715] - The Locomotive Manipulation programId=EP0097522875-0304633192 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 716] - The Table Polarization programId=EP0097522875-0306892338 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 717] - The Friendship Turbulence programId=EP0097522875-0310307641 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 718] - The Mommy Observation programId=EP0097522875-0310466326 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 719] - The Indecision Amalgamation programId=EP0097522875-0311918537 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 720] - The Relationship Diremption programId=EP0097522875-0313803101 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 721] - The Anything Can Happen Recurrence programId=EP0097522875-0313859652 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 722] - The Proton Transmogrification programId=EP0097522875-0314173289 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 723] - The Status Quo Combustion programId=EP0097522875-0313119850 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 724] - The Gorilla Dissolution programId=EP0097522875-0315908743 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 801] - The Locomotion Interruption programId=EP0097522875-0312455562 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 802] - The Junior Professor Solution programId=EP0097522875-0321506356 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 803] - The First Pitch Insufficiency programId=EP0097522875-0323833316 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 804] - The Hook-Up Reverberation programId=EP0097522875-0324133324 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 805] - The Focus Attenuation programId=EP0097522875-0324406236 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 806] - The Expedition Approximation programId=EP0097522875-0324614150 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 807] - The Misinterpretation Agitation programId=EP0097522875-0324875089 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 808] - The Prom Equivalency programId=EP0097522875-0325043403 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 809] - The Septum Deviation programId=EP0097522875-0325354057 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 810] - The Champagne Reflection programId=EP0097522875-0325518576 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 811] - The Clean Room Infiltration programId=EP0097522875-0326242060 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 812] - The Space Probe Disintegration programId=EP0097522875-0326583570 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 813] - The Anxiety Optimization programId=EP0097522875-0327767997 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 814] - The Troll Manifestation programId=EP0097522875-0328081827 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 815] - The Comic Book Store Regeneration programId=EP0097522875-0328213844 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 816] - The Intimacy Acceleration programId=EP0097522875-0328645860 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 817] - The Colonization Application programId=EP0097522875-0329016559 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 818] - The Leftover Thermalization programId=EP0097522875-0329016560 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 819] - The Skywalker Incursion programId=EP0097522875-0329478648 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 820] - The Fortification Implementation programId=EP0097522875-0329962738 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 821] - The Communication Deterioration programId=EP0097522875-0329962739 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 822] - The Graduation Transmission programId=EP0097522875-0330249454 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 823] - The Maternal Combustion programId=EP0097522875-0330216100 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 824] - The Commitment Determination programId=EP0097522875-0330017019 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 901] - The Matrimonial Momentum programId=EP0097522875-0332044002 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 902] - The Separation Oscillation programId=EP0097522875-0334911957 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 903] - The Bachelor Party Corrosion programId=EP0097522875-0335268735 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 904] - The 2003 Approximation programId=EP0097522875-0335477593 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 905] - The Perspiration Implementation programId=EP0097522875-0335607656 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 906] - The Helium Insufficiency programId=EP0097522875-0335607657 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 907] - The Spock Resonance programId=EP0097522875-0336312327 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 908] - The Mystery Date Observation programId=EP0097522875-0336553180 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 909] - The Platonic Permutation programId=EP0097522875-0337014747 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 910] - The Earworm Reverberation programId=EP0097522875-0337915364 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 911] - The Opening Night Excitation programId=EP0097522875-0337944876 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 912] - The Sales Call Sublimation programId=EP0097522875-0338218594 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 913] - The Empathy Optimization programId=EP0097522875-0339205524 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 914] - The Meemaw Materialization programId=EP0097522875-0339451224 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 915] - The Valentino Submergence programId=EP0097522875-0339648065 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 916] - The Positive Negative Reaction programId=EP0097522875-0339648066 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 917] - The Celebration Experimentation programId=EP0097522875-0340205718 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 918] - The Application Deterioration programId=EP0097522875-0340555370 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 919] - The Solder Excursion Diversion programId=EP0097522875-0341599072 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 920] - The Big Bear Precipitation programId=EP0097522875-0341885937 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 920] - The Big Bear Precipitation programId=EP0097522875-0348786937 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 921] - The Viewing Party Combustion programId=EP0097522875-0341885938 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 922] - The Fermentation Bifurcation programId=EP0097522875-0342606006 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 923] - The Line Substitution Solution programId=EP0097522875-0342854805 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 923] - The Line Substitution Solution programId=EP0097522875-0356719737 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 924] - The Convergence Convergence programId=EP0097522875-0341568614 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 924] - The Convergence Convergence programId=EP0097522875-0343757319 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 1001] - The Conjugal Conjecture programId=EP0097522875-0351116992 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 1002] - The Military Miniaturization programId=EP0097522875-0361227272 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 1003] - The Dependence Transcendence programId=EP0097522875-0361443220 seriesId=SH0097522875
The Big Bang Theory [Ep 1004] - The Cohabitation Experimentation programId=EP0097522875-0361617141 seriesId=SH0097522875



If you think this is useful enough I can add capability to search for and print all episodes of a collection in kmttg in next release.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> The information is there. I wrote a quick addition in kmttg to print all episodes of a given collectionId obtained from a table entry. Results seem fairly complete:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Search: The Big Bang Theory - The Russian Rocket Reaction
> Tue 09/27/16 07:00 PM on 1013=KCOPDT, Duration = 30 mins, season 5 episode 5, originalAirdate: 2011-10-13
> Leonard and Sheldon attend a party at the home of Sheldon's nemesis, Wil Wheaton (in a cameo along with Brent Spiner). *
> >> Collecting episode data for collectionId: tivo:cl.97522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 101] - Pilot programId=EP0097522875-0107081052 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 102] - The Big Bran Hypothesis programId=EP0097522875-0108889159 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 103] - The Fuzzy Boots Corollary programId=EP0097522875-0109670882 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 104] - The Luminous Fish Effect programId=EP0097522875-0110082699 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 105] - The Hamburger Postulate programId=EP0097522875-0110815457 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 106] - The Middle Earth Paradigm programId=EP0097522875-0111236512 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 107] - The Dumpling Paradox programId=EP0097522875-0111969002 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 108] - The Grasshopper Experiment programId=EP0097522875-0112217778 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 109] - The Cooper-Hofstadter Polarization programId=EP0097522875-0112880548 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 110] - The Loobenfeld Decay programId=EP0097522875-0121573711 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 111] - The Pancake Batter Anomaly programId=EP0097522875-0122103429 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 112] - The Jerusalem Duality programId=EP0097522875-0123203180 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 113] - The Bat Jar Conjecture programId=EP0097522875-0123741250 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 114] - The Nerdvana Annihilation programId=EP0097522875-0124636470 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 115] - The Pork Chop Indeterminancy programId=EP0097522875-0125202674 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 116] - The Peanut Reaction programId=EP0097522875-0125788881 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 117] - The Tangerine Factor programId=EP0097522875-0126614450 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 201] - The Bad Fish Paradigm programId=EP0097522875-0134846668 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 202] - The Codpiece Topology programId=EP0097522875-0136378059 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 203] - The Barbarian Sublimation programId=EP0097522875-0137138171 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 204] - The Griffin Equivalency programId=EP0097522875-0137390761 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 205] - The Euclid Alternative programId=EP0097522875-0137881775 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 206] - The Cooper-Nowitzki Theorem programId=EP0097522875-0138920456 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 207] - The Panty Piñata Polarization programId=EP0097522875-0139519466 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 208] - The Lizard-Spock Expansion programId=EP0097522875-0140019116 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 209] - The White Asparagus Triangulation programId=EP0097522875-0140592069 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 210] - The Vartabedian Conundrum programId=EP0097522875-0140828958 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 211] - The Bath Item Gift Hypothesis programId=EP0097522875-0141168913 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 212] - The Killer Robot Instability programId=EP0097522875-0142148716 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 213] - The Friendship Algorithm programId=EP0097522875-0142715499 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 214] - The Financial Permeability programId=EP0097522875-0143076569 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 215] - The Maternal Capacitance programId=EP0097522875-0143266912 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 216] - The Cushion Saturation programId=EP0097522875-0143715228 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 217] - The Terminator Decoupling programId=EP0097522875-0143926439 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 218] - The Work Song Nanocluster programId=EP0097522875-0144409051 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 219] - The Dead Hooker Juxtaposition programId=EP0097522875-0144692920 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 220] - The Hofstadter Isotope programId=EP0097522875-0145110550 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 221] - The Vegas Renormalization programId=EP0097522875-0145641444 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 222] - The Classified Materials Turbulence programId=EP0097522875-0145967423 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 223] - The Monopolar Expedition programId=EP0097522875-0145967424 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 301] - The Electric Can Opener Fluctuation programId=EP0097522875-0151880932 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 302] - The Jiminy Conjecture programId=EP0097522875-0152271014 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 303] - The Gothowitz Deviation programId=EP0097522875-0152709423 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 304] - The Pirate Solution programId=EP0097522875-0153238682 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 305] - The Creepy Candy Coating Corollary programId=EP0097522875-0153904445 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 306] - The Cornhusker Vortex programId=EP0097522875-0153563480 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 307] - The Guitarist Amplification programId=EP0097522875-0154370662 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 308] - The Adhesive Duck Deficiency programId=EP0097522875-0154935049 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 309] - The Vengeance Formulation programId=EP0097522875-0155332974 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 310] - The Gorilla Experiment programId=EP0097522875-0156076001 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 311] - The Maternal Congruence programId=EP0097522875-0156390080 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 312] - The Psychic Vortex programId=EP0097522875-0157461457 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 313] - The Bozeman Reaction programId=EP0097522875-0157606287 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 314] - The Einstein Approximation programId=EP0097522875-0158661410 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 315] - The Large Hadron Collision programId=EP0097522875-0159003953 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 316] - The Excelsior Acquisition programId=EP0097522875-0159853170 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 317] - The Precious Fragmentation programId=EP0097522875-0160475325 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 318] - The Pants Alternative programId=EP0097522875-0161221704 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 319] - The Wheaton Recurrence programId=EP0097522875-0162009134 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 320] - The Spaghetti Catalyst programId=EP0097522875-0162903109 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 321] - The Plimpton Stimulation programId=EP0097522875-0163835952 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 322] - The Staircase Implementation programId=EP0097522875-0163835953 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 323] - The Lunar Excitation programId=EP0097522875-0164091357 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 401] - The Robotic Manipulation programId=EP0097522875-0170218963 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 402] - The Cruciferous Vegetable Amplification programId=EP0097522875-0170464417 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 403] - The Zazzy Substitution programId=EP0097522875-0170958754 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 404] - The Hot Troll Deviation programId=EP0097522875-0171147007 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 405] - The Desperation Emanation programId=EP0097522875-0171411115 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 406] - The Irish Pub Formulation programId=EP0097522875-0171834370 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 407] - The Apology Insufficiency programId=EP0097522875-0171834371 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 408] - The 21-Second Excitation programId=EP0097522875-0172320677 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 409] - The Boyfriend Complexity programId=EP0097522875-0172741538 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 410] - The Alien Parasite Hypothesis programId=EP0097522875-0173013233 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 411] - The Justice League Recombination programId=EP0097522875-0173260017 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 412] - The Bus Pants Utilization programId=EP0097522875-0173830591 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 413] - The Love Car Displacement programId=EP0097522875-0174718623 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 414] - The Thespian Catalyst programId=EP0097522875-0175287995 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 415] - The Benefactor Factor programId=EP0097522875-0175614957 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 416] - The Cohabitation Formulation programId=EP0097522875-0175981696 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 417] - The Toast Derivation programId=EP0097522875-0176642719 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 418] - The Prestidigitation Approximation programId=EP0097522875-0176958197 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 419] - The Zarnecki Incursion programId=EP0097522875-0177924254 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 420] - The Herb Garden Germination programId=EP0097522875-0178258848 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 421] - The Agreement Dissection programId=EP0097522875-0179069612 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 422] - The Wildebeest Implementation programId=EP0097522875-0179770581 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 423] - The Engagement Reaction programId=EP0097522875-0180900026 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 424] - The Roommate Transmogrification programId=EP0097522875-0181635596 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 501] - The Skank Reflex Analysis programId=EP0097522875-0193970672 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 502] - The Infestation Hypothesis programId=EP0097522875-0193880033 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 503] - The Pulled Groin Extrapolation programId=EP0097522875-0195694629 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 504] - The Wiggly Finger Catalyst programId=EP0097522875-0195812983 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 505] - The Russian Rocket Reaction programId=EP0097522875-0196464160 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 506] - The Rhinitis Revelation programId=EP0097522875-0198330132 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 507] - The Good Guy Fluctuation programId=EP0097522875-0197477945 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 508] - The Isolation Permutation programId=EP0097522875-0199708698 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 509] - The Ornithophobia Diffusion programId=EP0097522875-0201239401 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 510] - The Flaming Spittoon Acquisition programId=EP0097522875-0201944155 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 511] - The Speckerman Recurrence programId=EP0097522875-0203688551 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 512] - The Shiny Trinket Maneuver programId=EP0097522875-0207110353 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 513] - The Recombination Hypothesis programId=EP0097522875-0207110354 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 514] - The Beta Test Initiation programId=EP0097522875-0208372480 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 515] - The Friendship Contraction programId=EP0097522875-0209147262 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 516] - The Vacation Solution programId=EP0097522875-0209704084 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 517] - The Rothman Disintegration programId=EP0097522875-0210452267 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 518] - The Werewolf Transformation programId=EP0097522875-0211045285 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 519] - The Weekend Vortex programId=EP0097522875-0212769140 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 520] - The Transporter Malfunction programId=EP0097522875-0213737359 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 521] - The Hawking Excitation programId=EP0097522875-0215209364 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 522] - The Stag Convergence programId=EP0097522875-0218061993 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 523] - The Launch Acceleration programId=EP0097522875-0219072064 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 524] - The Countdown Reflection programId=EP0097522875-0217157699 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 601] - The Date Night Variable programId=EP0097522875-0223425650 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 602] - The Decoupling Fluctuation programId=EP0097522875-0236045319 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 603] - The Higgs Boson Observation programId=EP0097522875-0233230699 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 604] - The Re-Entry Minimization programId=EP0097522875-0236260446 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 605] - The Holographic Excitation programId=EP0097522875-0238081676 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 606] - The Extract Obliteration programId=EP0097522875-0238081677 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 607] - The Habitation Configuration programId=EP0097522875-0239331995 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 608] - The 43 Peculiarity programId=EP0097522875-0240667809 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 609] - The Parking Spot Escalation programId=EP0097522875-0241225148 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 610] - The Fish Guts Displacement programId=EP0097522875-0242650730 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 611] - The Santa Simulation programId=EP0097522875-0243985877 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 612] - The Egg Salad Equivalency programId=EP0097522875-0245102344 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 613] - The Bakersfield Expedition programId=EP0097522875-0245426112 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 614] - The Cooper/Kripke Inversion programId=EP0097522875-0247717477 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 615] - The Spoiler Alert Segmentation programId=EP0097522875-0249829156 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 616] - The Tangible Affection Proof programId=EP0097522875-0250145240 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 617] - The Monster Isolation programId=EP0097522875-0252827790 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 618] - The Contractual Obligation Implementation programId=EP0097522875-0252827791 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 619] - The Closet Reconfiguration programId=EP0097522875-0256817528 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 620] - The Tenure Turbulence programId=EP0097522875-0256861668 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 621] - The Closure Alternative programId=EP0097522875-0260596711 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 622] - The Proton Resurgence programId=EP0097522875-0261709982 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 623] - The Love Spell Potential programId=EP0097522875-0264862121 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 624] - The Bon Voyage Reaction programId=EP0097522875-0258695521 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 701] - The Hofstadter Insufficiency programId=EP0097522875-0275229124 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 702] - The Deception Verification programId=EP0097522875-0281850026 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 703] - The Scavenger Vortex programId=EP0097522875-0289546518 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 704] - The Raiders Minimization programId=EP0097522875-0289896002 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 705] - The Workplace Proximity programId=EP0097522875-0292052349 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 706] - The Romance Resonance programId=EP0097522875-0293325357 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 707] - The Proton Displacement programId=EP0097522875-0291782991 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 708] - The Itchy Brain Simulation programId=EP0097522875-0296336269 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 709] - The Thanksgiving Decoupling programId=EP0097522875-0297351957 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 710] - The Discovery Dissipation programId=EP0097522875-0299349125 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 711] - The Cooper Extraction programId=EP0097522875-0300058554 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 712] - The Hesitation Ramification programId=EP0097522875-0301360234 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 713] - The Occupation Recalibration programId=EP0097522875-0301811532 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 714] - The Convention Conundrum programId=EP0097522875-0304068159 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 715] - The Locomotive Manipulation programId=EP0097522875-0304633192 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 716] - The Table Polarization programId=EP0097522875-0306892338 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 717] - The Friendship Turbulence programId=EP0097522875-0310307641 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 718] - The Mommy Observation programId=EP0097522875-0310466326 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 719] - The Indecision Amalgamation programId=EP0097522875-0311918537 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 720] - The Relationship Diremption programId=EP0097522875-0313803101 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 721] - The Anything Can Happen Recurrence programId=EP0097522875-0313859652 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 722] - The Proton Transmogrification programId=EP0097522875-0314173289 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 723] - The Status Quo Combustion programId=EP0097522875-0313119850 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 724] - The Gorilla Dissolution programId=EP0097522875-0315908743 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 801] - The Locomotion Interruption programId=EP0097522875-0312455562 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 802] - The Junior Professor Solution programId=EP0097522875-0321506356 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 803] - The First Pitch Insufficiency programId=EP0097522875-0323833316 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 804] - The Hook-Up Reverberation programId=EP0097522875-0324133324 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 805] - The Focus Attenuation programId=EP0097522875-0324406236 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 806] - The Expedition Approximation programId=EP0097522875-0324614150 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 807] - The Misinterpretation Agitation programId=EP0097522875-0324875089 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 808] - The Prom Equivalency programId=EP0097522875-0325043403 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 809] - The Septum Deviation programId=EP0097522875-0325354057 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 810] - The Champagne Reflection programId=EP0097522875-0325518576 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 811] - The Clean Room Infiltration programId=EP0097522875-0326242060 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 812] - The Space Probe Disintegration programId=EP0097522875-0326583570 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 813] - The Anxiety Optimization programId=EP0097522875-0327767997 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 814] - The Troll Manifestation programId=EP0097522875-0328081827 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 815] - The Comic Book Store Regeneration programId=EP0097522875-0328213844 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 816] - The Intimacy Acceleration programId=EP0097522875-0328645860 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 817] - The Colonization Application programId=EP0097522875-0329016559 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 818] - The Leftover Thermalization programId=EP0097522875-0329016560 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 819] - The Skywalker Incursion programId=EP0097522875-0329478648 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 820] - The Fortification Implementation programId=EP0097522875-0329962738 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 821] - The Communication Deterioration programId=EP0097522875-0329962739 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 822] - The Graduation Transmission programId=EP0097522875-0330249454 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 823] - The Maternal Combustion programId=EP0097522875-0330216100 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 824] - The Commitment Determination programId=EP0097522875-0330017019 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 901] - The Matrimonial Momentum programId=EP0097522875-0332044002 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 902] - The Separation Oscillation programId=EP0097522875-0334911957 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 903] - The Bachelor Party Corrosion programId=EP0097522875-0335268735 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 904] - The 2003 Approximation programId=EP0097522875-0335477593 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 905] - The Perspiration Implementation programId=EP0097522875-0335607656 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 906] - The Helium Insufficiency programId=EP0097522875-0335607657 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 907] - The Spock Resonance programId=EP0097522875-0336312327 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 908] - The Mystery Date Observation programId=EP0097522875-0336553180 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 909] - The Platonic Permutation programId=EP0097522875-0337014747 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 910] - The Earworm Reverberation programId=EP0097522875-0337915364 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 911] - The Opening Night Excitation programId=EP0097522875-0337944876 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 912] - The Sales Call Sublimation programId=EP0097522875-0338218594 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 913] - The Empathy Optimization programId=EP0097522875-0339205524 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 914] - The Meemaw Materialization programId=EP0097522875-0339451224 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 915] - The Valentino Submergence programId=EP0097522875-0339648065 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 916] - The Positive Negative Reaction programId=EP0097522875-0339648066 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 917] - The Celebration Experimentation programId=EP0097522875-0340205718 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 918] - The Application Deterioration programId=EP0097522875-0340555370 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 919] - The Solder Excursion Diversion programId=EP0097522875-0341599072 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 920] - The Big Bear Precipitation programId=EP0097522875-0341885937 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 920] - The Big Bear Precipitation programId=EP0097522875-0348786937 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 921] - The Viewing Party Combustion programId=EP0097522875-0341885938 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 922] - The Fermentation Bifurcation programId=EP0097522875-0342606006 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 923] - The Line Substitution Solution programId=EP0097522875-0342854805 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 923] - The Line Substitution Solution programId=EP0097522875-0356719737 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 924] - The Convergence Convergence programId=EP0097522875-0341568614 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 924] - The Convergence Convergence programId=EP0097522875-0343757319 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 1001] - The Conjugal Conjecture programId=EP0097522875-0351116992 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 1002] - The Military Miniaturization programId=EP0097522875-0361227272 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 1003] - The Dependence Transcendence programId=EP0097522875-0361443220 seriesId=SH0097522875
> The Big Bang Theory [Ep 1004] - The Cohabitation Experimentation programId=EP0097522875-0361617141 seriesId=SH0097522875
> 
> 
> 
> If you think this is useful enough I can add capability to search for and print all episodes of a collection in kmttg in next release.


Yes, please add it. Extra credit - quote the program name and comma separate the fields or just allow an export to csv.


----------



## rgr

Feature idea: Add a "Filter" box to the screen for the Now Playing,To Do, and Deleted tables to make it easier to find shows whose title starts or contains a specific string. I know I can sort by name and then find a show by paging down. This would make it easier and aid in finding shows in whose title I know only part of.

Great app already, thanks for it!


----------



## elprice7345

> If you think this is useful enough I can add capability to search for and print all episodes of a collection in kmttg in next release.


I think that would be a great add regardless of my specific issue. It will be an immense help as I test for @dlfl over on the MG3 board.

I still wonder why I get no streaming results and you're seeing many? Maybe after I try your new feature I'll know more.

I added Big Bang Theory as a 1P including linear and streaming episodes to see if that would change my results and it didn't. I can see all seasons and episodes in my 1P on all 3 steaming services, but the search results remain linear only.


----------



## moyekj

rgr said:


> Feature idea: Add a "Filter" box to the screen for the Now Playing,To Do, and Deleted tables to make it easier to find shows whose title starts or contains a specific string. I know I can sort by name and then find a show by paging down. This would make it easier and aid in finding shows in whose title I know only part of.
> 
> Great app already, thanks for it!


 There's a search feature (ctrl-s or right click and pick the menu entry) for most tables which can help with that.


----------



## rgr

moyekj said:


> There's a search feature (ctrl-s or right click and pick the menu entry) for most tables which can help with that.


Thanks! I wasn't aware of that. I was thinking of a searchbox that would interactively affect the table list, but this (ctrl-s) does almost everything I could want.


----------



## reneg

> Originally Posted by nooneuknow View Post
> 
> Please, anybody, tell me what, exactly, this error means (beyond the obvious part, that there has been a communication/network timeout trying to access the url in the red area).
> >> RUNNING 'REMOTE Advanced Search' JOB FOR TiVo: Bedroom 2
> RPC error response:
> {
> "code": "mindUnavailable",
> "text": "'remoteMind' Mind call failed: PostString failed: Curl error: a timeout was reached (28). Url: http://10.10.20.123:8085/mind/mind17?bodyId=tsn%3A8460001********&type=offerSearch",
> "type": "error"
> }
> AdvSearch failed.
> >> Advanced search completed on TiVo: Bedroom 2
> NOTE: No matches found during the search.


I can confirm a sighting of this error message on my system. Mine occurred during a search in kmttg, not advanced search. For me it was a one time error, subsequent searches in kmttg worked fine. I suspect 10.10.xx.xx is within Tivo's local network. It certainly isn't coming from my provider or local network.


----------



## justen_m

moyekj said:


> There's a search feature (ctrl-s or right click and pick the menu entry) for most tables which can help with that.


I had no idea there was a search feature. I am so used to hitting ctrl-f for find in browsers, word processors, etc, I didn't consider another option. Likewise, in the File drop down menu. "Search Table" doesn't scream "Search" or "Find" to me. e.g. in LibreOffice, under the edit drop down, it is Find (ctrl-f). Same with gvim.

Heck, I've been exporting things to a file and opening them up in a spreadsheet to do searches when kmttg doesn't allow sorting the table. e.g. season passes can't be sorted by Show. Not really necessary if I can search(find).


----------



## moyekj

v2.2b version is now released. Contains new Remote--Channels table for channel list backup/restore/editing/copying as well as *Episode Info* right menu entry for most Remote tables to find and list all episodes of a series to csv file, table or both. Other enhancements and fixes as well.

Consult release_notes Wiki for all the details.


----------



## happy_paladin

I am having a problem transferring mpeg4 Comcast recordings with my series 3 TiVoHD. They only contain audio. Googling told me to check the "Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format" and "Decrypt using tivolibre instead of tivodecode". However, both of those are checked in my Program Options and I still have the error.

The pop up help for the Transport Stream checkbox says that it is only valid for series 4 and newer. Since TiVo did release a patch to allow the TiVoHD to decode mpeg4 video would it be possible to allow the series 3 TivoHD to download transport stream formatted .tivo files?

Thanks for your help and for a great program.


----------



## moyekj

happy_paladin said:


> I am having a problem transferring mpeg4 Comcast recordings with my series 3 TiVoHD. They only contain audio. Googling told me to check the "Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format" and "Decrypt using tivolibre instead of tivodecode". However, both of those are checked in my Program Options and I still have the error.
> 
> The pop up help for the Transport Stream checkbox says that it is only valid for series 4 and newer. Since TiVo did release a patch to allow the TiVoHD to decode mpeg4 video would it be possible to allow the series 3 TivoHD to download transport stream formatted .tivo files?
> 
> Thanks for your help and for a great program.


 TiVo never did add capability to transfer in TS mode for series 3 after adding H.264 recording support. Only known workaround is if you have series 4 or later TiVo, transfer to it first and then you can transfer via TTG.


----------



## happy_paladin

happy_paladin said:


> I am having a problem transferring mpeg4 Comcast recordings with my series 3 TiVoHD. They only contain audio. Googling told me to check the "Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format" and "Decrypt using tivolibre instead of tivodecode". However, both of those are checked in my Program Options and I still have the error.
> 
> The pop up help for the Transport Stream checkbox says that it is only valid for series 4 and newer. Since TiVo did release a patch to allow the TiVoHD to decode mpeg4 video would it be possible to allow the series 3 TivoHD to download transport stream formatted .tivo files?
> 
> Thanks for your help and for a great program.


I just looked at the download URL and apparently it does have &Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts added to it. So it does appear that kmttg is doing the right thing.
Any other thoughts as to why I don't get video?


----------



## happy_paladin

moyekj said:


> TiVo never did add capability to transfer in TS mode for series 3 after adding H.264 recording support. Only known workaround is if you have series 4 or later TiVo, transfer to it first and then you can transfer via TTG.


Thank You. I should have refreshed before replying. I appreciate your help.


----------



## xjonx

Maybe this is covered somewhere else but I have not be able to find it but...

after updating to the current version of kttmg I have noticed an "S" next to the recording indicator in the main window. I have not been able to figure out what that S means. I have not been able to find a "key" that discribes all the different indicators meaning. I know most are self-explanatory but not this one and I'm stumped.

What is that S telling me? It's starting to drive me crazy.


----------



## moyekj

xjonx said:


> Maybe this is covered somewhere else but I have not be able to find it but...
> 
> after updating to the current version of kttmg I have noticed an "S" next to the recording indicator in the main window. I have not been able to figure out what that S means. I have not been able to find a "key" that discribes all the different indicators meaning. I know most are self-explanatory but not this one and I'm stumped.
> 
> What is that S telling me? It's starting to drive me crazy.


Per using_kmttg Wiki there's a link to col1_symbol_meanings page which summarizes all the NPL column 1 symbols/graphics.

Each recording marked with an "S" has AutoSkip functionality available, which means you can play the recording on your TiVo and have it skip commercials automatically (for series 4 and later TiVos).


----------



## species8472jj

I have run into the following problem, and I was wondering if someone would be able to help.

I have downloaded a show, and I'm trying to remove the commercials (which ran fine), however when it reaches the adcut phase (using VideoReDo - version 5), I get the following error...

Running adcut on T:\\Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. - s04e01 - The Ghost.ts ...

C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\KMTTG\VRDscripts\adcut.vbs "T:\\Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. - s04e01 - The Ghost.VPrj" "T:\\Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. - s04e01 - The Ghost_cut.ts" /l:C:\Users\Jim\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock6671827201697468142.tmp /c:mpegts /v:mpeg2video 

adcut failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\KMTTG\VRDscripts\adcut.vbs "T:\\Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. - s04e01 - The Ghost.VPrj" "T:\\Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. - s04e01 - The Ghost_cut.ts" /l:C:\Users\Jim\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock6671827201697468142.tmp /c:mpegts /v:mpeg2video 

C:\KMTTG\VRDscripts\adcut.vbs(109, 4) (null): The remote procedure call failed.

I opened VideoReDo before running it through KMTTG, which is required as per the documentation, so I'm not sure why I'm getting this error.

Any help (as always) is appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## moyekj

species8472jj said:


> I have run into the following problem, and I was wondering if someone would be able to help.
> 
> I have downloaded a show, and I'm trying to remove the commercials (which ran fine), however when it reaches the adcut phase (using VideoReDo - version 5), I get the following error...
> 
> Running adcut on T:\\Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. - s04e01 - The Ghost.ts ...
> 
> C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\KMTTG\VRDscripts\adcut.vbs "T:\\Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. - s04e01 - The Ghost.VPrj" "T:\\Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. - s04e01 - The Ghost_cut.ts" /l:C:\Users\Jim\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock6671827201697468142.tmp /c:mpegts /v:mpeg2video
> 
> adcut failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\KMTTG\VRDscripts\adcut.vbs "T:\\Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. - s04e01 - The Ghost.VPrj" "T:\\Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. - s04e01 - The Ghost_cut.ts" /l:C:\Users\Jim\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock6671827201697468142.tmp /c:mpegts /v:mpeg2video
> 
> C:\KMTTG\VRDscripts\adcut.vbs(109, 4) (null): The remote procedure call failed.
> 
> I opened VideoReDo before running it through KMTTG, which is required as per the documentation, so I'm not sure why I'm getting this error.
> 
> Any help (as always) is appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!


If you are using an older beta version of VRD 5 that could be the problem. The latest beta (5.1.3.745 - Sep 15 2016) seems to be working fine for me for qsfix, adcut, etc:
http://www.videoredo.net/beta/VRDTVSH264-5-1-3-745a.exe


----------



## species8472jj

Thank you for the quick response.

I reinstalled VideoReDo as you suggested, and I still had the problem.

It turns out that in my comskip.ini file, I wasn't telling comskip to output Version 3 of the VPrg file. Comskip was outputting Version 2, and VideoReDo 5 does not seem to like version 2.

Once I added that parameter in the comskip.ini file, I was good to go.

Thanks again!


----------



## elprice7345

@moyekj  The RemoteChannels tab is a great improvement  thanks for that! :up:

I havent done much with streaming videos and as such havent played with the Streaming tab. As I looked at it in relation to your new Episode Info feature I have a couple of requests/suggestions:
	What do you think about adding programId and seriesId as columns in the table? Then users wouldnt have to export or click on each entry and press J to get the info. This would be useful for both for the tabs original purpose as well as for the new Episode Info feature
	The Episode info results dont populate the Source column. Could they be added? Extra points for adding all available streaming services. 
	Bug: I added a couple of streaming videos using the TiVo and refreshed the Streaming tab. Kmttg finds them, but if I click refresh another time of 2, the triangle next to the folder icon disappears. I then click the folder and the contents expand, but the expansion then wipes out the other streaming videos in the table. Refresh again and all streaming videos appear again, but still without the folder triangle. If I close kmttg and reopen, it resets and I get the same results.


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> 	What do you think about adding programId and seriesId as columns in the table? Then users wouldnt have to export or click on each entry and press J to get the info. This would be useful for both for the tabs original purpose as well as for the new Episode Info feature


 Well, probably most people don't care about programId/seriesId and even if it's in the table, if you want to copy/paste it to somewhere else you'd have to click on table entry anyway to get something to print to message window.



> 	The Episode info results dont populate the Source column. Could they be added? Extra points for adding all available streaming services.


 There is no source/partner when obtaining episode info. The only reason you see Source when looking at Streaming entries is that info comes from the Streaming OnePass. It would take extra RPC calls for each episode to get which partners provide it, slowing all episode retrieval down even more.



> 	Bug: I added a couple of streaming videos using the TiVo and refreshed the Streaming tab. Kmttg finds them, but if I click refresh another time of 2, the triangle next to the folder icon disappears. I then click the folder and the contents expand, but the expansion then wipes out the other streaming videos in the table. Refresh again and all streaming videos appear again, but still without the folder triangle. If I close kmttg and reopen, it resets and I get the same results.


 Thanks, I found the issue and have fixed it for next release.


----------



## reneg

I'm having an issue extracting captions from two CW shows that aired last night. The Flash & No Tomorrow. The primary ccextractor method in kmttg with a zero length fails on both PS & TS files. The secondary attempt in kmttg to extract the captions using 708 fails also, but a temporary file contains the captions. I created a short two minute snippet of a show which exhibits the issue. I see the exit code 0, but it is still failing in kmttg for some reason.

Messages from kmttg command window:


Code:


>> Running ccextractor on G:\Video\No Tomorrow.S01E01-Pilot_snip.ts ...
C:\kmttg\ccextractor\ccextractorwin.exe "G:\Video\No Tomorrow.S01E01-Pilot_snip.ts" 
srt file size < 1000 probably means a problem
Trying ccextractor again with different options
>> Running ccextractor on G:\Video\No Tomorrow.S01E01-Pilot_snip.ts ...
C:\kmttg\ccextractor\ccextractorwin.exe -autoprogram -out=srt -bom -latin1 --nofontcolor -svc 1 -o "G:\Video\No Tomorrow.S01E01-Pilot_snip.srt" "G:\Video\No Tomorrow.S01E01-Pilot_snip.ts" 
ccextractor failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\kmttg\ccextractor\ccextractorwin.exe -autoprogram -out=srt -bom -latin1 --nofontcolor -svc 1 -o "G:\Video\No Tomorrow.S01E01-Pilot_snip.srt" "G:\Video\No Tomorrow.S01E01-Pilot_snip.ts"

Directory after error. The first attempt file is empty, the second attempt (temporary file) has captions in it


Code:


G:\Video> Directory of G:\Video

10/05/2016  09:16 AM             2,959 No Tomorrow.S01E01-Pilot_snip.p1.svc01.srt
10/05/2016  09:16 AM                 0 No Tomorrow.S01E01-Pilot_snip.srt
10/05/2016  08:57 AM       189,705,912 No Tomorrow.S01E01-Pilot_snip.ts
G:\Video>

When I run the ccextractorwin in a command prompt window, it produces a SRT file. There are error messages, but doesn't appear that the program fails:


Code:


G:\Video>C:\kmttg\ccextractor\ccextractorwin.exe -autoprogram -out=srt -bom -latin1 --no
eo\No Tomorrow.S01E01-Pilot_snip.ts"
CCExtractor 0.79, Carlos Fernandez Sanz, Volker Quetschke.
Teletext portions taken from Petr Kutalek's telxcc
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Input: G:\Video\No Tomorrow.S01E01-Pilot_snip.ts
[Extract: 1] [Stream mode: Autodetect]
[Program : Auto ] [Hauppage mode: No] [Use MythTV code: Auto]
[CEA-708: 1 decoders active]
[CEA-708: using charset "none" for service 1]
[Timing mode: Auto] [Debug: No] [Buffer input: Yes]
[Use pic_order_cnt_lsb for H.264: No] [Print CC decoder traces: No]
[Target format: (null)] [Encoding: Latin-1] [Delay: 0] [Trim lines: No]
[Add font color data: No] [Add font typesetting: Yes]
[Convert case: No] [Video-edit join: No]
[Extraction start time: not set (from start)]
[Extraction end time: not set (to end)]
[Live stream: No] [Clock frequency: 90000]
[Teletext page: Autodetect]
[Start credits text: None]

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Opening file: G:\Video\No Tomorrow.S01E01-Pilot_snip.ts
File seems to be a transport stream, enabling TS mode
Analyzing data in general mode
Creating G:\Video\No Tomorrow.S01E01-Pilot_snip.srt


New video information found
[1920 * 1080] [AR: 03 - 16:9] [FR: 04 - 29.97] [progressive: no]

  1%  |  00:01[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
  3%  |  00:03[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
  7%  |  00:08[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
  9%  |  00:10[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 12%  |  00:14[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 17%  |  00:20[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 32%  |  00:38[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 34%  |  00:40[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 38%  |  00:45[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 39%  |  00:46[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 41%  |  00:48[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 43%  |  00:51[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 45%  |  00:53[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 48%  |  00:57[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 51%  |  01:01[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 53%  |  01:03[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 58%  |  01:09[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 62%  |  01:14[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 64%  |  01:16[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 67%  |  01:20[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 68%  |  01:21[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 69%  |  01:22[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 70%  |  01:23[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 71%  |  01:24[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 72%  |  01:26[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 74%  |  01:28[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 75%  |  01:30[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 76%  |  01:31[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 78%  |  01:33[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 85%  |  01:42[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 86%  |  01:43[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 89%  |  01:46[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 90%  |  01:48[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 92%  |  01:50[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 94%  |  01:52[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 96%  |  01:55[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
 98%  |  01:57[CEA-708] _dtvcc_handle_C0: unhandled branch
100%  |  01:59

Total frames time:        00:02:00:053  (3598 frames at 29.97fps)
Done, processing time = 1 seconds
This is beta software. Report issues to carlos at ccextractor org...

G:\Video>

Resulting SRT file:


Code:


1
00:00:03,737 --> 00:00:05,672
 The clock is ticking.

2
00:00:05,673 --> 00:00:08,708
 There's no time to waste.

3
00:00:08,709 --> 00:00:10,076
 Every moment counts.

4
00:00:10,077 --> 00:00:12,645
So...

5
00:00:12,646 --> 00:00:14,014
into those boxes

6
00:00:14,015 --> 00:00:17,417
and let's try to make sure

7
00:00:17,418 --> 00:00:18,151
in the right boxes, okay?

8
00:00:20,754 --> 00:00:22,756
You with me?

9
00:00:22,757 --> 00:00:27,460
 

10
00:00:27,461 --> 00:00:28,528
ooh, ooh, ooh 

11
00:00:32,432 --> 00:00:38,638
It's gonna be a good day, Sal.

12
00:00:40,573 --> 00:00:43,243
deeply inspiring.

13
00:00:43,244 --> 00:00:44,744
Hi, Kareema. I'm working.

14
00:00:44,745 --> 00:00:46,513
what's sadder:

15
00:00:46,514 --> 00:00:49,382
of this job,

16
00:00:49,383 --> 00:00:51,151
to imbue it with meaning.

17
00:00:51,152 --> 00:00:54,187
there is no sadness

18
00:00:54,188 --> 00:00:57,090
dust in an infinite universe.

19
00:00:57,091 --> 00:00:59,159
looks cute today.

20
00:00:59,160 --> 00:01:00,860
Thanks. I know.

21
00:01:00,861 --> 00:01:02,028
Demon breath incoming.

22
00:01:02,029 --> 00:01:03,596
Suck it up.

23
00:01:03,597 --> 00:01:06,599
(all inhale)

24
00:01:06,600 --> 00:01:09,436
So, I just fired Melinda.

25
00:01:09,437 --> 00:01:09,969
Please inform Human Resources.

26
00:01:11,938 --> 00:01:13,807
(sobbing)

27
00:01:13,808 --> 00:01:16,709
(all exhale)

28
00:01:16,710 --> 00:01:17,911
you cover her desk all day.

29
00:01:17,912 --> 00:01:19,279
Scuba diving lessons.

30
00:01:19,280 --> 00:01:21,481
I mastered breath control.

31
00:01:21,482 --> 00:01:23,583
that means there's a spot

32
00:01:23,584 --> 00:01:25,218
Cyber Hugs team.

33
00:01:25,219 --> 00:01:26,152
What?

34
00:01:26,153 --> 00:01:28,621
Traveling the world

35
00:01:28,622 --> 00:01:29,789
the company donates to?

36
00:01:29,790 --> 00:01:31,958
It's a dream job.

37
00:01:31,959 --> 00:01:33,393
So why don't you apply?

38
00:01:33,394 --> 00:01:35,628
I don't know.

39
00:01:35,629 --> 00:01:38,765
once before.

40
00:01:38,766 --> 00:01:40,667
That's adorable, but no.

41
00:01:40,668 --> 00:01:41,835
May I ask why?

42
00:01:41,836 --> 00:01:43,336
Well, you're not a leader.

43
00:01:43,337 --> 00:01:45,271
when you talk,

44
00:01:45,272 --> 00:01:47,574
you don't motivate people,

45
00:01:47,575 --> 00:01:51,311
you don't command respect,

46
00:01:51,312 --> 00:01:52,579
to absolutely no one.

47
00:01:52,580 --> 00:01:53,680
Whoa.

48
00:01:53,681 --> 00:01:54,981
That's harsh.

49
00:01:54,982 --> 00:01:57,150
Deirdre can suck my...

50
00:01:57,151 --> 00:01:58,384
Weiner schnitzel!

51
00:01:58,385 --> 00:01:59,919
Yum!

52
00:01:59,920 --> 00:02:00,052
 

Link to snippet:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8Cp9qMLv-kMcnBhRVktQmpxdVE


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> Directory after error. The first attempt file is empty, the second attempt (temporary file) has captions in it
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> G:\Video> Directory of G:\Video
> 
> 10/05/2016  09:16 AM             2,959 No Tomorrow.S01E01-Pilot_snip.p1.svc01.srt
> 10/05/2016  09:16 AM                 0 No Tomorrow.S01E01-Pilot_snip.srt
> 10/05/2016  08:57 AM       189,705,912 No Tomorrow.S01E01-Pilot_snip.ts
> G:\Video>


 Problem is the output file that has content doesn't match the specified output file name which is coming out as size 0. So kmttg is seeing output as empty file hence the failure message.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> Problem is the output file that has content doesn't match the specified output file name which is coming out as size 0. So kmttg is seeing output as empty file hence the failure message.


So kmttg should delete the empty SRT file before retrying ccextractor a second time with 708 options?


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> So kmttg should delete the empty SRT file before retrying ccextractor a second time with 708 options?


 OK, I've added delete of srt file when trying again with 708 options for next release.


----------



## ggieseke

Just noticed (2.2b) that the number of shows and disk space used above the grid doesn't update even if you refresh the listings. It's a minor issue, but I've been transferring shows and deleting them all morning and it never changed.

Closing kmttg and restarting it to get an accurate count isn't a big issue. Great program, and I wish you would take donations.


----------



## moyekj

ggieseke said:


> Just noticed (2.2b) that the number of shows and disk space used above the grid doesn't update even if you refresh the listings. It's a minor issue, but I've been transferring shows and deleting them all morning and it never changed.


 It works for me. As soon as I use "delete" on keyboard to delete a show the count decrements by 1 and the used space decrements accordingly, and refreshing listings comes back with the correct decremented numbers. Works for 2 series 4 and 1 series 5 unit I tried. Perhaps if you provide a lot more detail on exactly what series TiVo you are using and how you are deleting we can figure it out.


----------



## ggieseke

moyekj said:


> It works for me. As soon as I use "delete" on keyboard to delete a show the count decrements by 1 and the used space decrements accordingly, and refreshing listings comes back with the correct decremented numbers. Works for 2 series 4 and 1 series 5 unit I tried. Perhaps if you provide a lot more detail on exactly what series TiVo you are using and how you are deleting we can figure it out.


Roamio basic in this case. I delete the shows on the TiVo itself and then hit refresh in kmttg. The shows disappear from the listing but the count and disk space numbers at the top remain the same.


----------



## reneg

ggieseke said:


> Roamio basic in this case. I delete the shows on the TiVo itself and then hit refresh in kmttg. The shows disappear from the listing but the count and disk space numbers at the top remain the same.


With my Roamio Pro, I cannot duplicate this issue either. My Tivo has "Enable RPC style communication with this Tivo" set as well as "Use RPC to get NPL when possible" set.


----------



## moyekj

Can't duplicate the problem either with or without using RPC for NPL. If I delete a show from TiVo itself and then refresh listings the show count decrements as expected for my series 4 and 5 TiVos. What happens for you if you delete show via kmttg instead of on the TiVo itself?


----------



## moyekj

v2.2c version is now released with an additional check added to "Check OnePasses" in Remote--Season Passes table and a couple of bug fixes.
Check release_notes Wiki for details.


----------



## ggieseke

moyekj said:


> Can't duplicate the problem either with or without using RPC for NPL. If I delete a show from TiVo itself and then refresh listings the show count decrements as expected for my series 4 and 5 TiVos. What happens for you if you delete show via kmttg instead of on the TiVo itself?


It works now. Nevermind.


----------



## rgr

Can "Last Status", "Next Attempt", and "Last Attempt" be added to the Info screen?

Thanks for the great program!


----------



## moyekj

rgr said:


> Can "Last Status", "Next Attempt", and "Last Attempt" be added to the Info screen?
> Thanks for the great program!


 If you're talking about connection status, it's not available via RPC AFAIK.


----------



## omahajs

Hey moyekj - 

Another issue with videoredo. This happens with older version (march 2016?) and latest beta version. Usually don't have many problems, but thought I'd post the error and ask for help again. Latest KMTTG version 2.2c installed.

Any ideas? Thanks.

>> Running qsfix on D:\KMTTG\Encode Folder\Scooby-Doo and the Beach Beastie (08_06_2016).TiVo ...

C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo D:\KMTTG\kmttg_v2.1s\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "D:\KMTTG\Encode Folder\Scooby-Doo and the Beach Beastie (08_06_2016).TiVo" "D:\KMTTG\Encode Folder\Scooby-Doo and the Beach Beastie (08_06_2016).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\JS\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock1166766152699870141.tmp /m /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video 

qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo D:\KMTTG\kmttg_v2.1s\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "D:\KMTTG\Encode Folder\Scooby-Doo and the Beach Beastie (08_06_2016).TiVo" "D:\KMTTG\Encode Folder\Scooby-Doo and the Beach Beastie (08_06_2016).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\JS\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock1166766152699870141.tmp /m /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video 

D:\KMTTG\kmttg_v2.1s\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(131, 4) (null): The remote procedure call failed.


----------



## moyekj

omahajs said:


> Hey moyekj -
> 
> Another issue with videoredo. This happens with older version (march 2016?) and latest beta version. Usually don't have many problems, but thought I'd post the error and ask for help again. Latest KMTTG version 2.2c installed.
> 
> Any ideas? Thanks.
> 
> >> Running qsfix on D:\KMTTG\Encode Folder\Scooby-Doo and the Beach Beastie (08_06_2016).TiVo ...
> 
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo D:\KMTTG\kmttg_v2.1s\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "D:\KMTTG\Encode Folder\Scooby-Doo and the Beach Beastie (08_06_2016).TiVo" "D:\KMTTG\Encode Folder\Scooby-Doo and the Beach Beastie (08_06_2016).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\JS\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock1166766152699870141.tmp /m /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video
> 
> qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo D:\KMTTG\kmttg_v2.1s\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "D:\KMTTG\Encode Folder\Scooby-Doo and the Beach Beastie (08_06_2016).TiVo" "D:\KMTTG\Encode Folder\Scooby-Doo and the Beach Beastie (08_06_2016).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\JS\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock1166766152699870141.tmp /m /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video
> 
> D:\KMTTG\kmttg_v2.1s\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(131, 4) (null): The remote procedure call failed.


 What version specifically of VRD are you running? There was a couple of now older VRD 5 betas that had problem with direct qsfix of video files, but that was fixed in recent betas. Just tested most recent VRD 5 beta (5.1.3.746 - Oct 10 2016) and it worked for me.


----------



## rgr

moyekj said:


> If you're talking about connection status, it's not available via RPC AFAIK.


Ah well. Most of the problems I've had with TiVos are resolved by either a re-connect or reboot. I thought that since both of those are available in the "Info" tab that the connections status would be available as well. Apparently not.

Thanks for checking.


----------



## omahajs

moyekj said:


> What version specifically of VRD are you running? There was a couple of now older VRD 5 betas that had problem with direct qsfix of video files, but that was fixed in recent betas. Just tested most recent VRD 5 beta (5.1.3.746 - Oct 10 2016) and it worked for me.


That's the version I'm using and same problem with stable released build fro March.


----------



## moyekj

omahajs said:


> That's the version I'm using and same problem with stable released build fro March.


 Are you able to open that .TiVo file and play it with VRD GUI? Recently following a Windows 10 update it broke my TiVo Desktop installation to where I couldn't play .TiVo files in VRD anymore and had to re-install TiVo Desktop.


----------



## omahajs

moyekj said:


> Are you able to open that .TiVo file and play it with VRD GUI? Recently following a Windows 10 update it broke my TiVo Desktop installation to where I couldn't play .TiVo files in VRD anymore and had to re-install TiVo Desktop.


Repair install of Tivo Desktop seems to have done the trick. Thank you!:up:


----------



## brendag4

Update of Windows 10 made VRD give an error. I have seen people mention it above It was "server threw an exception" I was trying to find my Tivo Desktop installation file so I could reinstall it as suggested above. Instead I accidentally loaded Tivo Desktop. When I did, it said it needed my media key. So I gave it my key, and now VRD is working. Not sure why the upgrade made Tivo Desktop Plus not know what my key was.


----------



## justen_m

FEATURE REQUEST!!! (maybe a nice diversion from support requests? lol)
I love kmttg, but have a feature request. How about a metadata editor? There doesn't seem to be one. I recorded a show last week, and it had the wrong guide data. I suppose I could have fixed it with a binary editor, but I just stripped it off, after taking out the commercials and down transcoding. Took 10 minutes of googling, and 1 minute to do, but still, it'd be cool if it was a built-in option in kmttg. What I ended up doing was...
ffmpeg -i in.mp4 -map_metadata -1 -c:v copy -c:a copy out.mp4
and put that in a pyTivo directory and pulled it back to my Roamio. It still isn't in the folder with the other shows, but I named the file with enough info so I can find it.

Yeah, I know, I think I can do this within kmttg by feeding command line args to ffmpeg, but... maybe a button or something? First world problems. (this was with 2.2c which seems to be working great, BTW, thanks)

Question time... should't I be able to enable some sort of Intel hardware support? I did this whole op my laptop, an i5-5200. It used the cpu for mpeg-2->mpeg-4 transcoding? I turned off its NVIDIA card to try and force Intel hardware, and do this. No dice. So for me, future ops are going to be on my Xeon workstation or server (which don't have Intel graphics onboard, but more and faster cpu cores).


----------



## jcthorne

justen_m said:


> FEATURE REQUEST!!! (maybe a nice diversion from support requests? lol)
> I love kmttg, but have a feature request. How about a metadata editor? There doesn't seem to be one. I recorded a show last week, and it had the wrong guide data. ).


Check out Metagenerator 3. Both editor and lookup utility. Also will create or update the txt file as well as embed the data in mp4 files.

http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/metagenerator-version-3-t1786.html


----------



## lpwcomp

justen_m said:


> FEATURE REQUEST!!! (maybe a nice diversion from support requests? lol)
> I love kmttg, but have a feature request. How about a metadata editor?


 What metadata are you trying to edit? The metadata file created by kmttg is a text file.


----------



## minimeh

moyekj said:


> All of mine have episode titles. Problem is just like for other sports and in typical Rovi fashion, my Wishlist is going to record multiple airings of same game because each has a different programId (seriesId matches). So it becomes a constant exercise to go through ToDo list to cancel duplicates. This problem is getting so ridiculous I'm seriously considering writing my own TiVo program scheduler for sports...


This quote is from another thread, but it touches on something I've been thinking about regarding sports scheduling.

It would be great if there was a validation function that:

*Checks for rebroadcasts of any game on any channel.*
I have seen games that are broadcast both on the original channel (e.g. ABC) and then rebroadcast on other channels (e.g. ESPN2) as well as being rebroadcast on the original channel.
*Ensures recordings are scheduled for channels in a user determined priority.*
Often a sports event may be listed for two (maybe more?) channels. One might be a national broadcast (e.g. on ESPN) and another on a local channel (e.g. Comcast Sports Net). In some cases, the national broadcast may actually be blacked out and incorrectly listed. In other cases, one just prefers the local broadcast. No matter what the case, the Tivo has an uncanny knack for selecting the least desirable broadcast option.

This validity rule could check against a user-supplied list of channels sorted by preference rank, e.g. 720,721,703,705,707,724. Then if a broadcast is available simultaneously on two channels but the selected channel is not the highest rank, the rule would fail.
*Ensures that recordings are scheduled only within a user specified time window.*
A lot of games are rebroadcast between midnight and 8:00AM. These would automatically fail this rule.
*Notifies about any rule failure via any combination of SMS message, email, or popup message.*
Notify of any validity rule failures and let the user mediate.
*Optionally, automatically fix the validity rule failure.*
If a game is a rebroadcast or outside of the specified valid time window, cancel the scheduled recording.
If a game is also on a preferred channel, cancel the scheduled recording and schedule it for the preferred channel (with the same padding).


----------



## AudioNutz

justen_m said:


> FEATURE REQUEST!!! (maybe a nice diversion from support requests? lol)
> I love kmttg, but have a feature request. How about a metadata editor? There doesn't seem to be one. I recorded a show last week, and it had the wrong guide data. I suppose I could have fixed it with a binary editor, but I just stripped it off, after taking out the commercials and down transcoding. Took 10 minutes of googling, and 1 minute to do, but still, it'd be cool if it was a built-in option in kmttg. What I ended up doing was...
> ffmpeg -i in.mp4 -map_metadata -1 -c:v copy -c:a copy out.mp4
> and put that in a pyTivo directory and pulled it back to my Roamio. It still isn't in the folder with the other shows, but I named the file with enough info so I can find it.
> 
> Yeah, I know, I think I can do this within kmttg by feeding command line args to ffmpeg, but... maybe a button or something? First world problems. (this was with 2.2c which seems to be working great, BTW, thanks)
> 
> Question time... should't I be able to enable some sort of Intel hardware support? I did this whole op my laptop, an i5-5200. It used the cpu for mpeg-2->mpeg-4 transcoding? I turned off its NVIDIA card to try and force Intel hardware, and do this. No dice. So for me, future ops are going to be on my Xeon workstation or server (which don't have Intel graphics onboard, but more and faster cpu cores).


Why not just edit the txt file, then use the Run Atomic Parsley feature in kmttg?


----------



## HerronScott

jcthorne said:


> Check out Metagenerator 3. Both editor and lookup utility. Also will create or update the txt file as well as embed the data in mp4 files.


Has the Rovi guide data change impacted Metagenerator? I haven't had a need to use it since the change.

Scott


----------



## moyekj

minimeh said:


> This quote is from another thread, but it touches on something I've been thinking about regarding sports scheduling.
> 
> It would be great if there was a validation function that:
> 
> *Checks for rebroadcasts of any game on any channel.*
> I have seen games that are broadcast both on the original channel (e.g. ABC) and then rebroadcast on other channels (e.g. ESPN2) as well as being rebroadcast on the original channel.
> *Ensures recordings are scheduled for channels in a user determined priority.*
> Often a sports event may be listed for two (maybe more?) channels. One might be a national broadcast (e.g. on ESPN) and another on a local channel (e.g. Comcast Sports Net). In some cases, the national broadcast may actually be blacked out and incorrectly listed. In other cases, one just prefers the local broadcast. No matter what the case, the Tivo has an uncanny knack for selecting the least desirable broadcast option.
> 
> This validity rule could check against a user-supplied list of channels sorted by preference rank, e.g. 720,721,703,705,707,724. Then if a broadcast is available simultaneously on two channels but the selected channel is not the highest rank, the rule would fail.
> *Ensures that recordings are scheduled only within a user specified time window.*
> A lot of games are rebroadcast between midnight and 8:00AM. These would automatically fail this rule.
> *Notifies about any rule failure via any combination of SMS message, email, or popup message.*
> Notify of any validity rule failures and let the user mediate.
> *Optionally, automatically fix the validity rule failure.*
> If a game is a rebroadcast or outside of the specified valid time window, cancel the scheduled recording.
> If a game is also on a preferred channel, cancel the scheduled recording and schedule it for the preferred channel (with the same padding).


 That's very elaborate and complicated to implement a whole GUI around that criteria. For next release I've implemented a baby step in helping to automatically find ToDo entry repeats. I added a *Select Repeats* button to find and select repeats in ToDo table. I'm considering a repeat a ToDo entry that has exact same title and subtitle as a ToDo entry scheduled to record before it. Clicking that button will find and select repeats and print to message window some information about each repeated entry. You can then click the *Cancel* button to unschedule them. By not automatically unscheduling the entries it gives an opportunity to review and deselect entries that you may not want to unschedule.

This helps me for my sports wishlists generating a bunch of repeated recordings of same event. Every few days I will just run this check to unschedule upcoming repeats. A lot easier than going through ToDo list manually looking for repeats to cancel.


----------



## jcthorne

HerronScott said:


> Has the Rovi guide data change impacted Metagenerator? I haven't had a need to use it since the change.
> 
> Scott


Yes but there is an updated version that is working pretty well. Still a work in progress.


----------



## rclar

So, I use kmttg all the time to extract from my TiVo (on a debian GNU/Linux machine). I typically use comskip, to cut out commercials; shouldn't I (or kmttg) be able to utilize the information from the skiptable, rather than comskip, to cut out the commercials rather then detecting them via comskip?

When I press the "z" key I think it was, kmttg spits out something very close to what I think ffmpeg should be able to use to cut up the mp4 file, without actually going through and detecting the commercials:

AutoSkip (Family Room): Obtained skip data from file: /home2/rclar/Downloads/kmttg/AutoSkip.ini
AutoSkip (Family Room): play: The Blacklist - The Artax Network
1: start=00:00:00.000 end=00:08:34.080
2: start=00:11:59.420 end=00:17:24.110
3: start=00:21:14.340 end=00:27:00.990
4: start=00:30:21.950 end=00:40:37.030
5: start=00:44:16.420 end=00:51:25.050
6: start=00:54:28.600 end=01:00:30.960

I've tried searching for this, but I can't seem to anything useful. 

Does anyone do this?

Thanks

Thanks


----------



## moyekj

rclar said:


> So, I use kmttg all the time to extract from my TiVo (on a debian GNU/Linux machine). I typically use comskip, to cut out commercials; shouldn't I (or kmttg) be able to utilize the information from the skiptable, rather than comskip, to cut out the commercials rather then detecting them via comskip?
> 
> When I press the "z" key I think it was, kmttg spits out something very close to what I think ffmpeg should be able to use to cut up the mp4 file, without actually going through and detecting the commercials:
> 
> AutoSkip (Family Room): Obtained skip data from file: /home2/rclar/Downloads/kmttg/AutoSkip.ini
> AutoSkip (Family Room): play: The Blacklist - The Artax Network
> 1: start=00:00:00.000 end=00:08:34.080
> 2: start=00:11:59.420 end=00:17:24.110
> 3: start=00:21:14.340 end=00:27:00.990
> 4: start=00:30:21.950 end=00:40:37.030
> 5: start=00:44:16.420 end=00:51:25.050
> 6: start=00:54:28.600 end=01:00:30.960
> 
> I've tried searching for this, but I can't seem to anything useful.
> 
> Does anyone do this?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Thanks


AutoSkip functionality in kmttg documented quite extensively here:
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/AutoSkip/

Specifically on the 'z' bindkey:


> RUNNING AUTOSKIP FOR INDIVIDUAL SHOW
> From NPL table select a show that has skip data available (marked with "S" in image column) and then press z button.


Summary of all keyboard shortcuts here:
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/keyboard_shortcuts/

i.e. The 'z' bindkey is just a shortcut to display AutoSkip data for a show that you've already cut commercials for yourself. The 'k' bindkey can be use to display TiVo SkipMode information. However CC information is not available to make use of TiVo SkipMode information to automatically generate cut points.


----------



## UCLABB

Kevin, I noticed that I could not permanently delete a bunch shows on the deleted listing. They all seemed to be from one channel and didn't show (title was blank) the title info, but showed all the rest of the info. I would get an error message when trying to permanently delete saying title not found. I upgraded to the latest version of KMTTG and the blank titles went away. Obviously not a big deal, but I thought you might be interested.


----------



## rclar

So, there is no way to access the skip information that the TiVo uses? I was thinking this information came from the TiVo itself, and would save the step of comskip.

Thanks


----------



## moyekj

rclar said:


> So, there is no way to access the skip information that the TiVo uses? I was thinking this information came from the TiVo itself, and would save the step of comskip.
> 
> Thanks


 See discussion about this earlier in this thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10816949#post10816949


----------



## dredwing

I would like to report 4 GUI issues, 2 or 3 of which are repeatable for me. I have 1 Roamio Plus, 1 Roamio (Base), 2 TiVo Minis and an OLED S3 TiVo on network (the S3 is not currently configured in KMTTG). KMTTG is installed on a 4 core, 8 thread i7 PC running Windows 10 (Version 1511).
java version "1.8.0_91"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_91-b15)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.91-b15, mixed mode)
(Are there any particular logs or enhanced debug I can provide for more detail?)

Issue 1: Now Playing List must be refreshed twice before the highlight for (recent) previously downloaded shows appears. KMTTG is acting like the download status is updated after NPL is populated, and a second refresh then uses the download status from 1st refresh, so it appears correct (assuming download status did not change between refreshes). 

Issue 2: Sorting NPL by date(ascending) does not always sort items in non-expanded folders until they are expanded (and then cycle through sort options by clicking on Date column header). When I just tried to reproduce this on kmttg 2.2c, it seemed ok, but I seem to recall seeing this at least once with 2.2c.

Issue 3: AutoTransfer does not always process new shows on primary TiVo (Roamio Plus) when I "Run Once in GUI". A refresh of NPL then triggers the queueing of new AutoTransfers. Like Issue 1, this seems like a timing issue or race condition. 
More detail: I don't know if this is related to the longer time that it takes Roamio Plus to load 600 shows (which do have some shows to download) vs the Basic Roamio's 90 or so (which does not have any new shows for download). AutoTransfer show list is a mix of Roamio Plus only and "All TiVos".

Issue 4: KMTTG sometimes locks up, while jobs are being processed. GUI is unresponsive, but the Window Title updates percentage, so I can see that progress is being made.

None of these are critical problems, though Issue 4 is annoying when it happens (rarely).

Thanks for all the improvements you have been making to kmttg!


----------



## tluxon

Just tonight I was able to transfer a file from a TiVo Premiere to a TiVoHD that wouldn't download to a PC via kttmg or Tivo Desktop. It "begins" the transfer with kttmg and then stops once about 10% of the file has downloaded. When checking it there is only the audio portion of the file with no video. Tivo Desktop doesn't download ANY of the file and just says "this recording started transferring but has been interrupted."

This is only the second recording I've made from the newly named channel Freeform HD (formerly ABC Family HD) and even my Windows Media Center doesn't seem to want to display or record it (it worked last week for play-record (WMC) and download (TiVo-kttmg) but is now the only channel that brings up an "Update PlayReady" barrier - which incidentally never updates properly).

Any idea what I might be dealing with? Thanks!


----------



## lpwcomp

tluxon said:


> Just tonight I was able to transfer a file from a TiVo Premiere to a TiVoHD that wouldn't download to a PC via kttmg or Tivo Desktop. It "begins" the transfer with kttmg and then stops once about 10% of the file has downloaded. When checking it there is only the audio portion of the file with no video. Tivo Desktop doesn't download ANY of the file and just says "this recording started transferring but has been interrupted."
> 
> This is only the second recording I've made from the newly named channel Freeform HD (formerly ABC Family HD) and even my Windows Media Center doesn't seem to want to display or record it (it worked last week for play-record (WMC) and download (TiVo-kttmg) but is now the only channel that brings up an "Update PlayReady" barrier - which incidentally never updates properly).
> 
> Any idea what I might be dealing with? Thanks!


Most likely this is an H.264 recording and therefore must be downloaded in transport stream mode.


----------



## tluxon

lpwcomp said:


> tluxon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just tonight I was able to transfer a file from a TiVo Premiere to a TiVoHD that wouldn't download to a PC via kttmg or Tivo Desktop. It "begins" the transfer with kttmg and then stops once about 10% of the file has downloaded. When checking it there is only the audio portion of the file with no video. Tivo Desktop doesn't download ANY of the file and just says "this recording started transferring but has been interrupted."
> 
> This is only the second recording I've made from the newly named channel Freeform HD (formerly ABC Family HD) and even my Windows Media Center doesn't seem to want to display or record it (it worked last week for play-record (WMC) and download (TiVo-kttmg) but is now the only channel that brings up an "Update PlayReady" barrier - which incidentally never updates properly).
> 
> Any idea what I might be dealing with? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely this is an H.264 recording and therefore must be downloaded in transport stream mode.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure you're right, as Comcast has been sending us notices for some time of the coming incremental changeover. The change for this channel appears to have happened in the past week as the file size is about half of what it was the week before. I tried downloading as a .ts file last night without success, but maybe I didn't have the configuration settings quite right. I'll try some more options tonight when I get a chance. Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

dredwing said:


> I would like to report 4 GUI issues, 2 or 3 of which are repeatable for me. I have 1 Roamio Plus, 1 Roamio (Base), 2 TiVo Minis and an OLED S3 TiVo on network (the S3 is not currently configured in KMTTG). KMTTG is installed on a 4 core, 8 thread i7 PC running Windows 10 (Version 1511).
> java version "1.8.0_91"
> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_91-b15)
> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.91-b15, mixed mode)
> (Are there any particular logs or enhanced debug I can provide for more detail?)
> 
> Issue 1: Now Playing List must be refreshed twice before the highlight for (recent) previously downloaded shows appears. KMTTG is acting like the download status is updated after NPL is populated, and a second refresh then uses the download status from 1st refresh, so it appears correct (assuming download status did not change between refreshes).


 Haven't really tested this, but from looking at code, for a new entry as long as it's present in auto.history file before you do a Refresh it should get picked up once the Refresh completes and table updates. The history items are only refreshed from disk when you click the Refresh button, because for some people with thousands of entries it's too slow to read from disk often to refresh it.


----------



## tluxon

tluxon said:


> lpwcomp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tluxon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just tonight I was able to transfer a file from a TiVo Premiere to a TiVoHD that wouldn't download to a PC via kttmg or Tivo Desktop. It "begins" the transfer with kttmg and then stops once about 10% of the file has downloaded. When checking it there is only the audio portion of the file with no video. Tivo Desktop doesn't download ANY of the file and just says "this recording started transferring but has been interrupted."
> 
> This is only the second recording I've made from the newly named channel Freeform HD (formerly ABC Family HD) and even my Windows Media Center doesn't seem to want to display or record it (it worked last week for play-record (WMC) and download (TiVo-kttmg) but is now the only channel that brings up an "Update PlayReady" barrier - which incidentally never updates properly).
> 
> Any idea what I might be dealing with? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely this is an H.264 recording and therefore must be downloaded in transport stream mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure you're right, as Comcast has been sending us notices for some time of the coming incremental changeover. The change for this channel appears to have happened in the past week as the file size is about half of what it was the week before. I tried downloading as a .ts file last night without success, but maybe I didn't have the configuration settings quite right. I'll try some more options tonight when I get a chance. Thanks!
Click to expand...

Well, a reboot seems to have solved the problem, as tonight it worked just fine. I still have to figure out why that is the one channel that WMC won't play or record, and I don't think it has anything to do with it being an H.264 channel because WMC is playing other H.264 content just fine.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

moyekj said:


> Use the following file naming template for PLEX:
> [mainTitle][/][SeriesEpNumber] - [episodeTitle]
> For PLEX you can probably just leave titles as mpeg2 and let PLEX transcode, so all you need is to enable "decrypt" task and nothing else.


I'm trying to get my shows to download so i can use plex ( more as a see if I can more than will I use)....
Below is what template I am using, same as above. 
but it's listing on my PC without the main title just episode number and episode title.

[mainTitle][/][SeriesEpNumber] - [episodeTitle]

I just have the decrypt checked, and it's on PC as .mpg not mpeg2?
as it is now, my PLEX server doesn't see it.


----------



## mattack

If your server really needs the extension, you can probably just rename it.. (but make sure they're really mpeg2 and not mpeg4 files..)


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

mattack said:


> If your server really needs the extension, you can probably just rename it.. (but make sure they're really mpeg2 and not mpeg4 files..)


tried renaming to mpeg2 no go.

I have other mpg files and they play


----------



## moyekj

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I'm trying to get my shows to download so i can use plex ( more as a see if I can more than will I use)....
> Below is what template I am using, same as above.
> but it's listing on my PC without the main title just episode number and episode title.
> 
> [mainTitle][/][SeriesEpNumber] - [episodeTitle]
> 
> I just have the decrypt checked, and it's on PC as .mpg not mpeg2?
> as it is now, my PLEX server doesn't see it.


 .mpg is correct. The above template means mainTitle is the folder name, not part of the file name, and Plex looks at folder name for series title and then can get metadata based on season and series numbers in the file. So if you are moving the file to a Plex location you should move the folder above it, not just the file by itself.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

moyekj said:


> .mpg is correct. The above template means mainTitle is the folder name, not part of the file name, and Plex looks at folder name for series title and then can get metadata based on season and series numbers in the file. So if you are moving the file to a Plex location you should move the folder above it, not just the file by itself.


I was just coming to say, that I didn't move the folder. I then moved the folder, and everything showed up.

thanks...


----------



## dredwing

moyekj said:


> Haven't really tested this, but from looking at code, for a new entry as long as it's present in auto.history file before you do a Refresh it should get picked up once the Refresh completes and table updates. The history items are only refreshed from disk when you click the Refresh button, because for some people with thousands of entries it's too slow to read from disk often to refresh it.


Thank you for your reply. I understand that reading from auto.history other than as part of a NPL refresh could bog things down.

For me, it takes TWO refreshes for a new entry in the auto.history file to be reflected by highlighting in the NPL.

My most recent downloads completed a couple days ago. I verified that the entries for new downloads were present at the end of the auto.history file. As expected, NPL was not yet highlighting most recent downloads, since I have not refreshed NPL after the last set of shows was processed. Refresh once, and NPL is updated, but most recent downloads are still not highlighted. After 2nd refresh, the highlights appear.

Any thoughts on the other issues?
(Run AutoTransfer once in GUI again did not create new download tasks on Roamio Plus until I pressed the NPL refresh button (after the "integrated" AutoTransfer NPL refresh).

If nobody else sees these symptoms, perhaps I should try a fresh install of KMTTG (in a parallel directory)?


----------



## bob_p

What I would like to do is use kmttg to maintain a copy of my TiVo recordings on a Windows system, running nightly.

The first time, all recordings would be copied to the Windows system.

On subsequent nights, only new recordings would be copied, and if recordings have been deleted on the TiVo, then I want them also deleted from the Windows system - so that I have an exact copy of the recordings on my TiVo.

The only way I appear to do this right now is to clear the folder of recordings on Windows every night and then copy everything over again. That results in a lot of extra copying.

Is there a better way to do this with kmttg?


----------



## mattack

I'm running 2.2c, and at the moment it can't see my Premiere4.. I think it's because the IP address changed, and quitting/restarting kmttg didn't help. I'll try rebooting the Premiere when it's done recording..

ANYWAY, I was playing around with the various options, and found out that it doesn't actually save the fact that you turn off the RPC setting.. turning it off and hitting OK wasn't working... and I realized if I just uncheck it and switch the popup to my other tivo, and back, it's still checked..

so the code never seems to be checking the state of that checkbox.

(I doubt this would've fixed my issue anyway, I was just trying to see if temporarily using "the old ways" would get it to connect.)

Also, is there some way I can reorder the Tivos? I'm used to it being P4 & roamio left to right..I deleted the P4 in my attempts to get kmttg to see it, now they're reversed in tab order.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> so the code never seems to be checking the state of that checkbox.


 By TSN it knows if series 4 or later TiVo supports RPC or not, so unchecking won't do much for series 4 or later TiVos. The button is there mainly for TiVo toggling setting on/off for TiVo Minis which people may or may not want to be RPC enabled.



> Also, is there some way I can reorder the Tivos? I'm used to it being P4 & roamio left to right..I deleted the P4 in my attempts to get kmttg to see it, now they're reversed in tab order.


 Edit kmttg config.ini file with a text editor and change the order as desired in the <TIVOS> section. Order is preserved for subsequent updates to config.ini file by kmttg.


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> By TSN it knows if series 4 or later TiVo supports RPC or not, so unchecking won't do much for series 4 or later TiVos. The button is there mainly for TiVo toggling setting on/off for TiVo Minis which people may or may not want to be RPC enabled.
> 
> Edit kmttg config.ini file with a text editor and change the order as desired in the <TIVOS> section. Order is preserved for subsequent updates to config.ini file by kmttg.


Then the code shouldn't let me uncheck it if it doesn't really work.. (it should be a disabled control, already checked, if I have a P4 or later tivo selected).

having to edit in a text editor is kind of hokey, though I admit most people probably don't care what order they're in.

(BTW, upon rebooting, the P4 was in a reboot loop after the 'almost there' part.. Unplugging the network and coax cables let it finish.. I plugged them back in, and kmttg connected and of course I see my channels on that Tivo..)


----------



## moyekj

Much rather spend my time on new functionality than trying to fix every minor nit... If I there was a whole team of coders that kind of thing could be cleaned up.


----------



## moyekj

v2.2d version just released with some new capabilities:
* New functionality to generate AutoSkip entries and commercial cut points automatically from TiVo SkipMode data. See AutoSkip_from_SkipMode
* "Select repeats" button added to Remote--ToDo tab. Purpose is to search for and select ToDo table entries considered to be repeats of each other. This intended specifically for dealing with bad Rovi data for sports wishlists that result in TiVo recording many repeats of the same game.

Consult release_notes Wiki for all the details.


----------



## species8472jj

I have a somewhat odd thing happening with the "Auto Transfers" feature. I have all the settings for all the output files to go to one place. 

If I download manually (or run the Auto Transfer manually), it goes to the correct place without any issue (a media server - \\mediaserver\TV Shows. However, when it does the downloads automatically (using the Windows service), for some reason it goes to the C:\KMTTG folder.

I'm guessing there is probably a simple solution. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## moyekj

species8472jj said:


> I have a somewhat odd thing happening with the "Auto Transfers" feature. I have all the settings for all the output files to go to one place.
> 
> If I download manually (or run the Auto Transfer manually), it goes to the correct place without any issue (a media server - \\mediaserver\TV Shows. However, when it does the downloads automatically (using the Windows service), for some reason it goes to the C:\KMTTG folder.
> 
> I'm guessing there is probably a simple solution.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


 Consult the auto_transfers Wiki. You have to set the service to run using your user name, not the default Windows one that doesn't have write permissions to your specified output dir.


----------



## moyekj

dredwing said:


> For me, it takes TWO refreshes for a new entry in the auto.history file to be reflected by highlighting in the NPL.


 Tracked down the issue and this is fixed in next release.



> (Run AutoTransfer once in GUI again did not create new download tasks on Roamio Plus until I pressed the NPL refresh button (after the "integrated" AutoTransfer NPL refresh).


 Can't reproduce this one.


----------



## species8472jj

moyekj said:


> Consult the auto_transfers Wiki. You have to set the service to run using your user name, not the default Windows one that doesn't have write permissions to your specified output dir.


Thank you. I did have the service configured as per the wiki. I set up the service to run under the same username that kmttg is installed under. I tried uninstalling and re-installing the service to see if it works correctly. Unfortunately, I'm getting the same results.

Instead of installing on my network drive, it is installing under C:\KMTTG.

Do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## moyekj

If the configured output directory is either inaccessible or not writable kmttg will default to writing to the install dir. So the problem is most likely that network share is not available in service mode. You may want to search for solutions to accessing Windows network drives in service mode as that's likely your problem.


----------



## BermudaLamb

I've tried several time s to download and convert the same show, that is not copy protected, from my Tivo. The show is approximately 3.57Gb, but the .Tivo download is only 336Mb. Every combination of configuration that I've tried ends in epic failure. I've attached all of the logs from each of my efforts to get this to work.
I've even made certain that I have the latest version of kmttg and the tools. I've tried with handbrake and my fully licensed version of VideoReDo as well.


----------



## moyekj

BermudaLamb said:


> I've tried several time s to download and convert the same show, that is not copy protected, from my Tivo. The show is approximately 3.57Gb, but the .Tivo download is only 336Mb. Every combination of configuration that I've tried ends in epic failure. I've attached all of the logs from each of my efforts to get this to work.
> I've even made certain that I have the latest version of kmttg and the tools. I've tried with handbrake and my fully licensed version of VideoReDo as well.


 Maybe H.264 recording which REQUIRES TS container download which you are not currently using. configure--Program Options and turn on Transport Stream option. You should also use any other option for decrypt other than "tivodecode", such as turning on option to have VideoRedo decrypt assuming you have at least a partial TiVo Desktop installation, else use tivolibre instead.


----------



## lew

moyekj said:


> Edit kmttg config.ini file with a text editor and change the order as desired in the <TIVOS> section. Order is preserved for subsequent updates to config.ini file by kmttg.


Thanks. I've wanted to change the order for a long time but didn't want to bother asking how to do it.

You've sold me on skip mode for some shows. My wife watches Hallmark movies. Lots of commercials and she doesn't watch them the same day.

I'll probably use your tivo skip import for shows I watch after the recording is completed. Some shows I'll watch 20 minutes or so after they start.

I'm never sure how much work a feature takes to code a feature, or how many people would use it. Tivo skip seems solid. It might be nice to have a way to automate the procedure. In other words have a way to configure a job which creates skip from tivo, copies to vrd project file, download then encode. If push ever starts working we could complete the process by transferring the program back to the tivo.

I'll sometimes use VRD to prepare skip. KMTTG performs qsf, even if I don't check that option. Is quick stream fix needed if I'm just saving a project file with the cut points? Not a big deal.

I think I previously made this suggestion, if so I apologize, allow us to have multiple configuration settings.


----------



## ThAbtO

BermudaLamb said:


> I've tried several time s to download and convert the same show, that is not copy protected, from my Tivo. The show is approximately 3.57Gb, but the .Tivo download is only 336Mb. Every combination of configuration that I've tried ends in epic failure. I've attached all of the logs from each of my efforts to get this to work.
> I've even made certain that I have the latest version of kmttg and the tools. I've tried with handbrake and my fully licensed version of VideoReDo as well.


The logs will not help.

You would need to open that downloaded video and see where it ended. Most likely there is a glitch of some kind at that point and you would need to also view on the Tivo at the same point. Bypass it and hit Pause, Refresh the KMTTG NPL, then you can resume download. Don't forget to rename that downloaded file or it may get overwritten when you resume the download.


----------



## reneg

BermudaLamb said:


> I've tried several time s to download and convert the same show, that is not copy protected, from my Tivo. The show is approximately 3.57Gb, but the .Tivo download is only 336Mb. Every combination of configuration that I've tried ends in epic failure. I've attached all of the logs from each of my efforts to get this to work.
> I've even made certain that I have the latest version of kmttg and the tools. I've tried with handbrake and my fully licensed version of VideoReDo as well.


I had something similar happening on my Tivo with one TV series. Once I turned on the kmttg option to Download Tivo files in Transfer Stream format option, it worked fine & I got the entire file.


----------



## lew

reneg said:


> i had something similar happening on my tivo with one tv series. Once i turned on the kmttg option to download tivo files in transfer stream format option, it worked fine & i got the entire file.


+1


----------



## mattack

I came back to kmttg and saw this exception.. I have no idea if it was related to the delete or not..

>> Attempting rpc delete for id: tivo:rc.1820683169
>> rpc delete succeeded.
RemoveEntry tivo:rc.1820683169
1848 SHOWS, 3967 GB USED
java.lang.IllegalStateException: Timer already cancelled.
at java.util.Timer.sched(Timer.java:397)
at java.util.Timer.schedule(Timer.java:248)
at javax.jmdns.impl.tasks.ServiceInfoResolver.start(ServiceInfoResolver.java:52)
at javax.jmdns.impl.JmDNSImpl.requestServiceInfo(JmDNSImpl.java:446)
at javax.jmdns.impl.JmDNSImpl$ServiceCollector.serviceAdded(JmDNSImpl.java:1402)
at javax.jmdns.impl.JmDNSImpl.addServiceListener(JmDNSImpl.java:568)
at javax.jmdns.impl.JmDNSImpl.list(JmDNSImpl.java:1328)
at com.tivo.kmttg.main.mdns.process(mdns.java:80)
at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobMonitor.monitor(jobMonitor.java:85)
at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui$4$1.run(gui.java:318)
at com.sun.javafx.application.PlatformImpl.lambda$null$173(PlatformImpl.java:295)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at com.sun.javafx.application.PlatformImpl.lambda$runLater$174(PlatformImpl.java:294)
at com.sun.glass.ui.InvokeLaterDispatcher$Future.run(InvokeLaterDispatcher.java:95)


----------



## ACraigL

Just upgraded to 2.2d and Java v8 update 111 (build 1.80_111-b14) on windows 10. Getting the following errors when trying to download to .ts:

tdownload_decrypt
[java.io.BufferedInputStream.getInIfOpen(Unknown Source), java.io.BufferedInputStream.read1(Unknown Source), java.io.BufferedInputStream.read(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.main.http.downloadPipedStream(http.java:341), com.tivo.kmttg.task.tdownload_decrypt$1Thread1.run(tdownload_decrypt.java:168), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]
Download failed to file: ...

Same show downloaded consistently before. Any thoughts?


----------



## moyekj

Turn off combined download/decrypt option or use PS downloads.


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj said:


> Turn off combined download/decrypt option or use PS downloads.


Thanks -- they were definitely enabled but not sure how since it worked before. But thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## moyekj

Version 2.2e is now released with a new NPL right mouse button entry "AutoSkip from SkipMode - ALL" to automatically run AutoSkip from SkipMode function on all eligible entries in sequence instead of having to manually process 1 by 1. Couple of bug fixes too:
See release_notes Wiki.


----------



## jcthorne

Can you tell me how to download a file from tivo with the skip mode data as a vprj file so I can review in VRD and then save the edited file with commercials gone?


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> Can you tell me how to download a file from tivo with the skip mode data as a vprj file so I can review in VRD and then save the edited file with commercials gone?


* Choose right mouse menu entry "AutoSkip from SkipMode" (bindkey v) to generate AutoSkip data
* Choose right mouse menu entry "Export AutoSkip cuts" (bindkey e) to export to .VPrj file
Referenced video file in VPrj will be .ts or .mpg if you've already downloaded/decrypted, else .TiVo
* Obviously download video if you haven't already - all you need is .TiVo


----------



## minimeh

Using kmttg v2.2e (and v2.2d) with Java version 1.8.0_111 on Windows 10, I get an exception when searching the Remote->Channels table. I was expecting to find all instances of channels with "tnt", but can find only the first. Trying to find the next while the first found item or any other item following the found item is selected results in an exception. If I select any table item before the found item, the search again finds the first item without an exception.

Steps to reproduce:

Refresh channels list.
Press Ctrl+S.
Enter a search phrase, e.g. TNT
Press Enter or click Find and the first found item containing the search phrase is found.
Press Enter or click Find again with the first found item still selected results in an exception.
Manually selecting any item in the table following the first found item and initiating a search also results in an exception.
Manually selecting any item in the table preceding the found item and initiating a search successfully finds the first matching item again.
The following exception is generated:


Spoiler: Generated exception






Code:


java.lang.NullPointerException
    at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.channelsTable$Tabentry.toString(channelsTable.java:178)
    at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.TableUtil.searchMatch(TableUtil.java:395)
    at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.TableUtil.Search(TableUtil.java:381)
    at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.TableUtil.access$100(TableUtil.java:91)
    at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.TableUtil$1.handle(TableUtil.java:314)
    at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.TableUtil$1.handle(TableUtil.java:295)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler.dispatchBubblingEvent(CompositeEventHandler.java:86)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(EventHandlerManager.java:238)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(EventHandlerManager.java:191)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventDispatcher.dispatchBubblingEvent(CompositeEventDispatcher.java:59)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:58)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:56)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:56)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEventImpl(EventUtil.java:74)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEvent(EventUtil.java:49)
    at javafx.event.Event.fireEvent(Event.java:198)
    at javafx.scene.Node.fireEvent(Node.java:8413)
    at javafx.scene.control.Button.fire(Button.java:185)
    at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.TableUtil$2.handle(TableUtil.java:330)
    at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.TableUtil$2.handle(TableUtil.java:326)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler.dispatchBubblingEvent(CompositeEventHandler.java:86)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(EventHandlerManager.java:238)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(EventHandlerManager.java:191)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventDispatcher.dispatchBubblingEvent(CompositeEventDispatcher.java:59)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:58)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:56)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:56)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEventImpl(EventUtil.java:74)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEvent(EventUtil.java:54)
    at javafx.event.Event.fireEvent(Event.java:198)
    at javafx.scene.Scene$KeyHandler.process(Scene.java:3964)
    at javafx.scene.Scene$KeyHandler.access$1800(Scene.java:3910)
    at javafx.scene.Scene.impl_processKeyEvent(Scene.java:2040)
    at javafx.scene.Scene$ScenePeerListener.keyEvent(Scene.java:2501)
    at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$KeyEventNotification.run(GlassViewEventHandler.java:216)
    at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$KeyEventNotification.run(GlassViewEventHandler.java:148)
    at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
    at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler.lambda$handleKeyEvent$353(GlassViewEventHandler.java:247)
    at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.QuantumToolkit.runWithoutRenderLock(QuantumToolkit.java:389)
    at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler.handleKeyEvent(GlassViewEventHandler.java:246)
    at com.sun.glass.ui.View.handleKeyEvent(View.java:546)
    at com.sun.glass.ui.View.notifyKey(View.java:966)
    at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication._runLoop(Native Method)
    at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication.lambda$null$148(WinApplication.java:191)
    at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## moyekj

minimeh, I can't reproduce the issue. I'm guessing perhaps you have 1 or more channels without a channel name in your channel listings?


----------



## Bytez

When downloading files onto my external drive, C drive always runs out of space during the transfer. After it's done or if I exit the program, the free space shoots back up to where it was before the program was opened. What gives? :/


----------



## minimeh

moyekj said:


> minimeh, I can't reproduce the issue. I'm guessing perhaps you have 1 or more channels without a channel name in your channel listings?


That doesn't appear to be the case. The attached zip file contains both my channels export and the channels in kmttg's save format. Hope you can use that to reproduce.

Edit: Looking again at the table, I do have a completely blank entry between channel 449 and channel 455--no name, number or received status. When I select the channel following the blank entry, searching for "tnt" does find channel 737 TNTPHD. Searching again correctly wraps around to channel 37 TNTP. Of course, searching from there generates the exception undoubtedly when the blank entry is encountered.

Looking at the channel list on Tivo directly, I see channel 450 has a blank name. The guide shows channel 450 as "To be announced".

In a related issue, I've now discovered that trying to load my saved channels results in another exception:


Spoiler: Load channels exception






Code:


java.lang.NullPointerException
    at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.channelsTable.updateShowRows(channelsTable.java:258)
    at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.channelsTable.loadChannels(channelsTable.java:353)
    at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.remote.channels$3.handle(channels.java:129)
    at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.remote.channels$3.handle(channels.java:115)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler.dispatchBubblingEvent(CompositeEventHandler.java:86)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(EventHandlerManager.java:238)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(EventHandlerManager.java:191)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventDispatcher.dispatchBubblingEvent(CompositeEventDispatcher.java:59)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:58)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:56)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:56)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:56)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:56)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:56)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEventImpl(EventUtil.java:74)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEvent(EventUtil.java:49)
    at javafx.event.Event.fireEvent(Event.java:198)
    at javafx.scene.Node.fireEvent(Node.java:8413)
    at javafx.scene.control.Button.fire(Button.java:185)
    at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.behavior.ButtonBehavior.mouseReleased(ButtonBehavior.java:182)
    at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.skin.BehaviorSkinBase$1.handle(BehaviorSkinBase.java:96)
    at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.skin.BehaviorSkinBase$1.handle(BehaviorSkinBase.java:89)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler$NormalEventHandlerRecord.handleBubblingEvent(CompositeEventHandler.java:218)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler.dispatchBubblingEvent(CompositeEventHandler.java:80)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(EventHandlerManager.java:238)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(EventHandlerManager.java:191)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventDispatcher.dispatchBubblingEvent(CompositeEventDispatcher.java:59)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:58)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:56)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:56)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:56)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:56)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:56)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEventImpl(EventUtil.java:74)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEvent(EventUtil.java:54)
    at javafx.event.Event.fireEvent(Event.java:198)
    at javafx.scene.Scene$MouseHandler.process(Scene.java:3757)
    at javafx.scene.Scene$MouseHandler.access$1500(Scene.java:3485)
    at javafx.scene.Scene.impl_processMouseEvent(Scene.java:1762)
    at javafx.scene.Scene$ScenePeerListener.mouseEvent(Scene.java:2494)
    at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$MouseEventNotification.run(GlassViewEventHandler.java:380)
    at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$MouseEventNotification.run(GlassViewEventHandler.java:294)
    at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
    at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler.lambda$handleMouseEvent$354(GlassViewEventHandler.java:416)
    at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.QuantumToolkit.runWithoutRenderLock(QuantumToolkit.java:389)
    at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler.handleMouseEvent(GlassViewEventHandler.java:415)
    at com.sun.glass.ui.View.handleMouseEvent(View.java:555)
    at com.sun.glass.ui.View.notifyMouse(View.java:937)
    at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication._runLoop(Native Method)
    at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication.lambda$null$148(WinApplication.java:191)
    at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> * Choose right mouse menu entry "AutoSkip from SkipMode" (bindkey v) to generate AutoSkip data
> * Choose right mouse menu entry "Export AutoSkip cuts" (bindkey e) to export to .VPrj file
> Referenced video file in VPrj will be .ts or .mpg if you've already downloaded/decrypted, else .TiVo
> * Obviously download video if you haven't already - all you need is .TiVo


Thanks! Giving this a try.

Don't suppose kmttg could automate this a bit? Looks like if I select a show with the "Ad Detect" check box set AND the show has skip mode data available, kmttg should be able to just build the vprj file as part of the download job. This could also enable the use of automated skip mode cuts in auto transfers.

Thanks so much for your work in this area. Big step forward.


----------



## moyekj

minimeh, your channel load issue is also due to the empty/missing channel. If I edit to remove the bad entry then it loads OK. Next release I'll add some code to deal with empty/missing channels.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

moyekj said:


> Version 2.2e is now released with a new NPL right mouse button entry "AutoSkip from SkipMode - ALL" to automatically run AutoSkip from SkipMode function on all eligible entries in sequence instead of having to manually process 1 by 1. Couple of bug fixes too:
> See release_notes Wiki.


I did this to try out, not knowing I had 100+ shows that had skip available... Nice job did them all.


----------



## minimeh

moyekj said:


> minimeh, your channel load issue is also due to the empty/missing channel. If I edit to remove the bad entry then it loads OK. Next release I'll add some code to deal with empty/missing channels.


I verified that by inserting


Code:


,"callSign":"To be announced"

 just after the "type":"channel" attribute for channel 450 and was able to load the channels (including 450) and search without issue.

Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> Don't suppose kmttg could automate this a bit? Looks like if I select a show with the "Ad Detect" check box set AND the show has skip mode data available, kmttg should be able to just build the vprj file as part of the download job. This could also enable the use of automated skip mode cuts in auto transfers.


 The problem is since the "AutoSkip from SkipMode" is intrusive (affects the TiVo it is running on) it is not a good candidate to run automatically without user initiating, so at least that portion needs to be done manually. I'll have to think about using AutoSkip data automatically if available and which enabled task should trigger that.


----------



## moyekj

Version 2.2f just released. This version focuses mostly on additional AutoSkip from SkipMode functionality and fixes, including capability to run in batch mode so you can schedule as a repeating task in your OS.

See release_notes Wiki for details.


----------



## minimeh

The channel listing fixes nicely resolve the issues that I had. Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

v2.2g version released to fix a couple of bugs (1 introduced with last release).
Consult release_notes for details.


----------



## jcthorne

Release notes show:
*vrdreview* task will now automatically create VideoRedo project file from AutoSkip points if available

Can you tell me how to use this? I do not see the vrdreview task option.

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> Release notes show:
> *vrdreview* task will now automatically create VideoRedo project file from AutoSkip points if available
> 
> Can you tell me how to use this? I do not see the vrdreview task option.
> 
> Thanks for the updates.


It's task that runs when you have this option turned on:
File-Config-VideoRedo-Use VideoRedo GUI to review detected commercials

So currently, if you have VideoRedo enabled and have these options on:
Use VideoRedo AdScan instead of comskip
Use VideoRedo GUI to review detected commercials
Decrypt using VideoRedo

Then when you run kmttg with "Ad Detect" and "Ad Cut" tasks selected a VPrj file is created using .TiVo file as reference and with AutoSkip points as cut points, and following .TiVo download the "vrdreview" task will run which brings up VRD GUI with the VPrj file.

There's still some refinement needed to the above, because currently if you just have "Ad Detect" task enabled then a qsfix job is scheduled that is not needed. And in above flow, an "adcut" task is scheduled which may not be needed because you can just do cut and encode directly from VRD at that point.


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> Release notes show:
> *vrdreview* task will now automatically create VideoRedo project file from AutoSkip points if available
> 
> Can you tell me how to use this? I do not see the vrdreview task option.
> 
> Thanks for the updates.


Actually looking at this again, if you want to do everything from VRD following a download, simply:
Under config--VideoRedo enable: "Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts"

Then only enable "Ad Cut" task. That way following download a "vrdreview" task will be run which will automatically create VPrj file using AutoSkip cut points. Then you do all your processing as normal from VRD from there.


----------



## jcthorne

Sorry, still confused.

At the moment I select ONLY decrypt option to download a file to .mpg.
Then I select the recording, right click and and use the 'v' then 'e' options to get a vprj file to go with the mpg file.
Then I right click the recording and select delete.

If I select the decrypt, rpc Delete and Ad detect options, kmttg downloads then runs comskip rather than using the skip data.

I use VRD later on a higher powered machine to review cuts and recode to an mp4 file, not within kmttg.


----------



## MPSAN

Sorry to bother everyone but I have [title] ([monthNum]_[mday]_[year])[description] but I do not have the description showing when I export to csv. What an I doing wrong? I am still on v2.1x.


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> Sorry, still confused.
> 
> At the moment I select ONLY decrypt option to download a file to .mpg.
> Then I select the recording, right click and and use the 'v' then 'e' options to get a vprj file to go with the mpg file.
> Then I right click the recording and select delete.
> 
> If I select the decrypt, rpc Delete and Ad detect options, kmttg downloads then runs comskip rather than using the skip data.
> 
> I use VRD later on a higher powered machine to review cuts and recode to an mp4 file, not within kmttg.


You already have the Vprj file, so select "Ad Cut" task, not "Ad Detect".


----------



## moyekj

MPSAN said:


> Sorry to bother everyone but I have [title] ([monthNum]_[mday]_[year])[description] but I do not have the description showing when I expert to csv. What an I doing wrong? I am still on v2.1x.


If you're talking about export to csv for an NPL table, description is not something exported.


----------



## elprice7345

@moyekj - Could you enhance the episode info (bind key n) functionality to find episode info for episodes with the same collectionId, but which aren't numbered. Currently, kmttg must be filtering out unnumbered episodes.

Example: "The Presidents" - SH0039182945: There are 8 episodes, but they are not numbered. I have 7 of the 8 recorded on my TiVo, but kmttg doesn't find any episode info using bind key n.

Adam Ruins Everything" - SH0333610088: Special episode, "Election Special", is unnumbered and kmttg doesn't find any episode info for this episode using bind key n.


----------



## MPSAN

moyekj...
OH, I had thought I could do this...sorry.


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> @moyekj - Could you enhance the episode info (bind key n) functionality to find episode info for episodes with the same collectionId, but which aren't numbered. Currently, kmttg must be filtering out unnumbered episodes.
> 
> Example: "The Presidents" - SH0039182945: There are 8 episodes, but they are not numbered. I have 7 of the 8 recorded on my TiVo, but kmttg doesn't find any episode info using bind key n.
> 
> Adam Ruins Everything" - SH0333610088: Special episode, "Election Special", is unnumbered and kmttg doesn't find any episode info for this episode using bind key n.


I specifically was filtering out matches without episode information because for some series not doing so results in a bunch of junk without any descriptions, titles, etc. Taking a look again I've changed the filter to filter out matches without any description which seems to filter out the real junk while keeping non-episodic matches. Change will be in next release.


----------



## ej42137

I'm having a small problem using kmttg to cut commercials with VideoReDo. When I run it, kmttg saves the AutoSkip cut points to a .VPrj file in the *.TiVo* output directory, but then when it tries to run VideoReDo, it fails saying the .Vprj file is missing from the *.mpg* output directory.








If I make the .TiVo and .mpg output directories the same it runs successfully, it only fails if I make them different places.




























Windows 7
Java 8u112
Thank-you for any light you can shed on this issue.


----------



## ThAbtO

.VPrJ is a text file, and it also has filepaths within.


----------



## moyekj

ej42137 said:


> I'm having a small problem using kmttg to cut commercials with VideoReDo. When I run it, kmttg saves the AutoSkip cut points to a .VPrj file in the *.TiVo* output directory, but then when it tries to run VideoReDo, it fails saying the .Vprj file is missing from the *.mpg* output directory.


 Thanks for reporting. I've fixed for next release along with some further refinement for Ad Detect task.


----------



## dodgeman

I would first like to say thanks kmttg is an awesome project. I've been using it for some years now on my premiere xl without issue. Recently I ran out of disk space and cleaned it up, since then I've been having issues. I am running 2.2g and when I attempt to transfer a file I get the message ...Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=232997: missing CR I've not had any network changes, pc and tivo on gigabyte switch. I have TSF unnchecked.


----------



## JLOB

I've been using kmttg for several weeks now, but only once per week for a specific show that my wife needs to use offline in education. I admit to not knowing very much about the program operation, but have been hesitant to ask dumb questions, assuming that I could muddle my way to the answers. Best laid plans, etc.

I'm downloading a one-hour show. That process takes between three and four hours. It leaves me with a .TS file, which I then rename to .MPEG.


Should it take that long to process the file?
Is there a way to avoid the rename and have it convert directly to .MPG, or .MP4, or .AVI?
This one may be more an OS query than kmttg. Today I tried to copy the .MPEG file to an 8GB thumb drive. Windows 10 said there wasn't enough room on the target drive. Windows reported that the .MPEG file was 4.33GB. The thumb drive was an 8GB drive, and it was empty! I tried a 16GB drive and had the same result. I've successfully done this each week since September, without problem. Yes, the output is usually over 4GB, but this hasn't been a problem other than it seems excessive, and takes forever to generate.

As I write this, I'm attempting to convert the .MPEG file to .MP4 to see if THAT will successfully copy. This process has been running for an hour, and looks like it will run at least that much longer.

Am I doing something wrong? Or are my expectations too high?

Any advice will be appreciated.

Thanks.
JLOB

(Also posted in Sourceforge Forum)


----------



## dodgeman

It should not take that long to download an hour show, you need to have gigabit network to your pc and to your tvio. You should also turnn off transport stream format under program option you only need to select decrypt in the top options.


----------



## moyekj

dodgeman said:


> I would first like to say thanks kmttg is an awesome project. I've been using it for some years now on my premiere xl without issue. Recently I ran out of disk space and cleaned it up, since then I've been having issues. I am running 2.2g and when I attempt to transfer a file I get the message ...Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=232997: missing CR I've not had any network changes, pc and tivo on gigabyte switch. I have TSF unnchecked.


Have you tried rebooting your TiVo?


----------



## lew

Temporarily turn off your antivirus and firewall programs. Run chkdsk and defrag your hard drive. Turn off your pc, tivo and reboot your router. Turn on PC and tivo
Check your network wires. Did the connector snap in


Are you wireless


----------



## moyekj

JLOB said:


> I've been using kmttg for several weeks now, but only once per week for a specific show that my wife needs to use offline in education. I admit to not knowing very much about the program operation, but have been hesitant to ask dumb questions, assuming that I could muddle my way to the answers. Best laid plans, etc.
> 
> I'm downloading a one-hour show. That process takes between three and four hours. It leaves me with a .TS file, which I then rename to .MPEG.
> 
> Should it take that long to process the file?
> Is there a way to avoid the rename and have it convert directly to .MPG, or .MP4, or .AVI?



You don't mention what model Tivo you have, but regardless that download time is ridiculously slow suggesting a local network issue of some sort, or perhaps some kind of interference by firewall and/or antivirus software.
If you want .mpg instead of .ts turn off this option: File--Configure--Program Options--Download TiVo files in transport stream format


----------



## dodgeman

Have you tried rebooting your TiVo?

Yes

No dice same problem.


----------



## moyekj

dodgeman said:


> Have you tried rebooting your TiVo?
> Yes
> No dice same problem.


 Does it happen for any/all titles or just a particular one? Missing CR I think means missing carriage return which implies that network packets are incomplete. Try downloading with a browser to see what happens there.
username=tivo
password=10 digit MAK


----------



## dodgeman

Download failed to file: D:\Temp\KMTTG\Under Siege 2 Dark Territory (11_07_2016).TiVo
http://192.168.0.128:80/download/Under+Siege+2:+Dark+Territory.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=232487: missing CR

Download failed to file: D:\Temp\KMTTG\The Walking Dead - The Cell (11_06_2016).TiVo
http://192.168.0.128:80/download/The+Walking+Dead.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=232197: missing CR

So multiple files

Then Chrome also reports a network failure trying the same files.

I *do not have issues* transferring files to my file server or other computer so I am suspect of there being a network issue.


----------



## moyekj

The fact a browser has same trouble rules out kmttg as the problem. Check the connectivity between your PC and the TiVo, probably start by replacing the network cable to your TiVo (assuming you are using ethernet).


----------



## ThAbtO

JLOB said:


> This one may be more an OS query than kmttg. Today I tried to copy the .MPEG file to an 8GB thumb drive. Windows 10 said there wasn't enough room on the target drive. Windows reported that the .MPEG file was 4.33GB. The thumb drive was an 8GB drive, and it was empty! I tried a 16GB drive and had the same result. I've successfully done this each week since September, without problem. Yes, the output is usually over 4GB, but this hasn't been a problem other than it seems excessive, and takes forever to generate.


The problem is, even though you have a 8GB (or more) thumb drive, and it will not let you transfer that huge file over is not because the thumb drive is full (or even empty), but you have run into a file size limit of 4GB for FAT and FAT32.

You would need to convert the thumb drives to use NTFS.



> *To convert a volume to NTFS from the command prompt*
> 
> Open Command Prompt. Click Start, point to All Programs, point to Accessories, and then click Command Prompt.
> 
> In the command prompt window, type: convert drive_letter: /fs:ntfs.


----------



## JLOB

Perfect. Thank you.
J.


----------



## JLOB

moyekj said:


> You don't mention what model Tivo you have, but regardless that download time is ridiculously slow suggesting a local network issue of some sort, or perhaps some kind of interference by firewall and/or antivirus software.
> If you want .mpg instead of .ts turn off this option: File--Configure--Program Options--Download TiVo files in transport stream format


Thanks for the response. My Tivo is Premiere Elite XL4. Sorry, I should have had that in my profile. I can't see anything amiss with my firewall, but then I'm not sure what I should be looking for. There doesn't appear to be any mention of Tivo there at all, but shutting it down did nothing to improve the download times.

It dawns on me that my Tivo is connected by Belkin Ethernet Powerline adapters. The speed isn't as fast as direct ethernet, but is faster than Wireless N. Do you think that could be the problem?

Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3610QM CPU @ 2.30GHz GenuineIntel 256 KB 100 MHz
Total RAM: 16384 MB, 13566 MB free
C: Local Fixed Disk 237GB SSD 168 GB NTFS 
D: Local Fixed Disk 476GB SSD 409 GB NTFS

Thanks for your help.
JLOB


----------



## bob_p

I would like to "clone" the current recordings on my Windows box so that the current recordings are available via Plex Media Server to remote devices (Plex seems more reliable for remote viewing than the TiVo app - which periodically gives me a warning about too many streaming devices).

Is there any way to have kmttg delete the files on the local system that are no longer present on the TiVo DVR?


----------



## moyekj

JLOB said:


> It dawns on me that my Tivo is connected by Belkin Ethernet Powerline adapters. The speed isn't as fast as direct ethernet, but is faster than Wireless N. Do you think that could be the problem?


 Absolutely. Big red flag. You should connect with a long ethernet cable as a temporary test.


----------



## dodgeman

Well I setup another computer on the same Ethernet and no issues occur. I've checked my network driver and it reports no issues copying of files to my server has no issues and download files from the internet has no problems but I cannot update the tools or download a file from my tivo with kmttg. I am really puzzled what is going on here. I've deleted the install and tried again as soon as I try to download the updated tools it fails.


----------



## dodgeman

lew said:


> Temporarily turn off your antivirus and firewall programs. Run chkdsk and defrag your hard drive. Turn off your pc, tivo and reboot your router. Turn on PC and tivo
> Check your network wires. Did the connector snap in
> 
> Are you wireless


Well that was it , must be a problem with an updated version.

Thanks all


----------



## moyekj

Version 2.2h just released.

* If AutoSkip points available, the export now happens as part of the "Ad Detect" task.
* The AutoSkip cut points export now always goes to the .mpg Output Dir for consistency with the normal flow.
* A couple of other changes and fixes.
Consult release_notes Wiki for details.


----------



## ACraigL

I have a new problem -- the app is crashing when I mouse over it. Happens in both G and H. Might be related to a recent windows update, and will look there, but has anyone seen something like this? It just closes, no error or anything. When I try to launch the Java config app, I get an error stating Java Platform ES binary has stopped working.

Found two related issues in event viewer:



Code:


Windows cannot access the file  for one of the following reasons: there is a problem with the network connection, the disk that the file is stored on, or the storage drivers installed on this computer; or the disk is missing. Windows closed the program Java(TM) Platform SE binary because of this error.

Program: Java(TM) Platform SE binary
File:

The error value is listed in the Additional Data section.
User Action
1. Open the file again. This situation might be a temporary problem that corrects itself when the program runs again.
2. If the file still cannot be accessed and
    - It is on the network, your network administrator should verify that there is not a problem with the network and that the server can be contacted.
    - It is on a removable disk, for example, a floppy disk or CD-ROM, verify that the disk is fully inserted into the computer.
3. Check and repair the file system by running CHKDSK. To run CHKDSK, click Start, click Run, type CMD, and then click OK. At the command prompt, type CHKDSK /F, and then press ENTER.
4. If the problem persists, restore the file from a backup copy.
5. Determine whether other files on the same disk can be opened. If not, the disk might be damaged. If it is a hard disk, contact your administrator or computer hardware vendor for further assistance.

Additional Data
Error value: 00000000
Disk type: 0




Code:


Faulting application name: javaw.exe, version: 8.0.1110.14, time stamp: 0x57e48d09
Faulting module name: d3d9.dll, version: 10.0.14393.447, time stamp: 0x5819bf79
Exception code: 0xc0000096
Fault offset: 0x00054a41
Faulting process id: 0x2c1c
Faulting application start time: 0x01d23ec5054bd2d3
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_111\bin\javaw.exe
Faulting module path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d9.dll
Report Id: 5e350cfe-22ab-4b8d-be50-0e404ac4b837
Faulting package full name:
Faulting package-relative application ID:

Any thoughts?


----------



## moyekj

Re-install Java?


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj said:


> Re-install Java?


Unfotunately, that didn't work. Same thing. Window disappears when I mouse over. Drat. I'll look into the windows updates I received.

Edit: Backed out of the latest windows build and that fixed it. Blech.


----------



## justen_m

ACraigL said:


> Edit: Backed out of the latest windows build and that fixed it. Blech.


I don't see why. I'm running all the latest updates on my Win 10 box and don't have a problem. Based on your log dumps


Code:


Faulting application name: javaw.exe, version: 8.0.1110.14, time stamp: 0x57e48d09
Faulting module name: d3d9.dll, version: 10.0.14393.447, time stamp: 0x5819bf79

I have the same Java (1.8.0_111-b14) and updated Windows (14393.447), and it is working fine with kmttg v2.2h. I assume you backed out the three packages updated on 11/11/2016.

How did you re-install Java? Did you use Windows to remove it? Then download and install a new package? Sorry, that's all I got.

Strangely enough, on that same day, I got an ASUS update for my laptop and it nuked my touchpad driver, and I had to re-install it.


----------



## ACraigL

justen_m said:


> I don't see why. I'm running all the latest updates on my Win 10 box and don't have a problem. Based on your log dumps
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Faulting application name: javaw.exe, version: 8.0.1110.14, time stamp: 0x57e48d09
> Faulting module name: d3d9.dll, version: 10.0.14393.447, time stamp: 0x5819bf79
> 
> I have the same Java (1.8.0_111-b14) and updated Windows (14393.447), and it is working fine with kmttg v2.2h. I assume you backed out the three packages updated on 11/11/2016.
> 
> How did you re-install Java? Did you use Windows to remove it? Then download and install a new package? Sorry, that's all I got.
> 
> Strangely enough, on that same day, I got an ASUS update for my laptop and it nuked my touchpad driver, and I had to re-install it.


Thanks. Wish I could explain it. Yep uninstalled via windows, rebooted, then downloaded, re-installed. No idea. Keeping that installation and just reverting windows stopped the crashing. FYI, it was anything with Java, not just KMTTG.


----------



## justen_m

ACraigL said:


> Thanks. Wish I could explain it. Yep uninstalled via windows, rebooted, then downloaded, re-installed. No idea. Keeping that installation and just reverting windows stopped the crashing. FYI, it was anything with Java, not just KMTTG.


That's sort of an important point.  You could try posting in The **Official** Windows 10 Thread. I haven't seen anybody mention a problem with the latest update and Java, but maybe somebody there could help.


----------



## kpeters59

I googled Java Error and that .dll file and there was quite a bit of discussion about it with Minecraft. A lot of the discussion led to the Graphics Driver.

That's all I know...

-KP


----------



## ghelfrich919

I have a TiVo HD XL DVR TCD658000 (series 3) machine. I was directed to check out kmttg because I am replacing the HD. And I wanted to check out the capabilites to copy/restore any of the config type items when I do so. It seems kmttg has many neat features which interested me.

I downloaded v2.2h and installed kmttg onto a win10 machine. Getting it to have the needed permissions within the "c:\program files" directory is another story - but I was able to get this to work.

After installing and running the app, I am having a few issues I am not able to resolve. First, I am running Java version 8 Update 101 (build 1.8.0_101-b13) I am able to retrieve the show listings by using the tab shown as "DVR-Series 3" without issue. However, when I select the "remote" tab, I don't see my "DVR-Series 3" show up to then use to refresh any of the options.

Thinking this was possibly a setting issue, I navigated my way to "file->configure->tivo" and saw the hover-over note about adding my tivo account/password series 3 Tivos instead of the "rpc communication" option. I added my Tivo account/password and it appeared it worked because now I see the "DVR-Series 3" listed in the "remote" tab.

However, when I try to refresh "ToDo". "Season Passes", etc options, I only get a specific Java which says:

RPC error response:
{
"code": "middlemindError",
"cause": {
"code": "remoteMindUnavailableError",
"text": "Failed to get body capabilities for tsn:65800018058AF6F : missing software version for body",
"type": "middlemindErrorCause"
},
"text": "middlemindError",
"type": "error"
}

Then I thought I would try using the "rpc communication" option in the Tivo Config section. And this only returns an even uglier Java error:

RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.102.26, port=1413): Connection timed out: connect
[java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.connect0(Native Method), java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.<init>(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketFactoryImpl.createSocket(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:206), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:172), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:628), com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:77), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]

So, should I be able to retrieve "remote" info for my Tivo series 3? And if so, should I use the tivo account/password or "rpc communication" option? Or is there something else I am doing wrong, or I need to set up to get this to work?

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks - Gerry


----------



## ThAbtO

KMTTG does not work properly on Series 3 (and mostly only work well on show downloads) on season passes and some other features (some taken away.) Also, RPC will not work on Series 3 either. Tivo logins still work though.

As for remote control access, you would need to have "Network remote control" enabled.


----------



## moyekj

Gerry, TiVo has broken tivo.com for series 3 units so none of the Remote functionality works any more for series 3 units.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> Gerry, TiVo has broken tivo.com for series 3 units so none of the Remote functionality works any more for series 3 units.


Basic Remote control still works for my S3-652. (as well as some of the backdoors.)


----------



## ghelfrich919

So, from what you wrote,

"TiVo has broken tivo.com for series 3 units so none of the Remote functionality works any more for series 3 units"​
.... it sounds like using kmttg is only and forever limited to downloading shows" - yes?

If so, that is disappointing for me. Do you know of any other possibility for me to use regarding remote access like this?

Thanks - Gerry


----------



## moyekj

ghelfrich919 said:


> If so, that is disappointing for me. Do you know of any other possibility for me to use regarding remote access like this?


 Sure, get a series 4 or later unit.


----------



## ghelfrich919

Besides the "remote" functionality, should I still expect the remaining functionality to still work for my series 3 unit?


----------



## ThAbtO

ghelfrich919 said:


> Besides the "remote" functionality, should I still expect the remaining functionality to still work for my series 3 unit?


The basics still works. Disable RPC for that Tivo.


----------



## JLOB

moyekj said:


> Absolutely. Big red flag. You should connect with a long ethernet cable as a temporary test.


Thanks for all your help and suggestions regarding the processing speed. I scrapped the power-line Ethernet in favor of MoCa 2.0. The time for a one-hour show went from four hours plus, to thirteen minutes! I'm still not happy about the sheer size of the resultant output files, but with the time I've saved, can run the files through a standalone Handbrake execution and compress them by 75% or so. I thought I read somewhere that Handbrake was a part of KMTTG, but I can't seem to find it again.

Which brings me to another query. Can you point me towards documentation that will teach an oldster like me to use your system? Something that would explain, step by step, what I should do to properly and efficiently use your application. Something that would tell me what the yellow markers on the left side of the screen indicate. Why do some entries have them, and others don't? Why some of them have "!", and others don't. Etc. In general, something that will keep me from bothering you with mundane queries.

Thanks,
JLOB


----------



## moyekj

Wiki documentation covers many/most of your questions.
This has links to all the various Wiki pages of interest:
kmttg / Wiki / Home

Start here:
kmttg / Wiki / using_kmttg


----------



## moyekj

I'm guessing you manually added your "TiVo Bolt" to kmttg instead of it getting auto-detected by kmttg? If so then you need to go to File-Configure-TiVos tab and turn on "Enable rpc style communications with this TiVo". While there you should also supply your tivo.com login name and password. Then OK and re-start kmttg.


----------



## ThAbtO

What encode profile would you recommend for the fastest, no resizing, aac audio?


----------



## omahajs

moyekj said:


> I'm guessing you manually added your "TiVo Bolt" to kmttg instead of it getting auto-detected by kmttg? If so then you need to go to File-Configure-TiVos tab and turn on "Enable rpc style communications with this TiVo". While there you should also supply your tivo.com login name and password. Then OK and re-start kmttg.


Yeah, sorry thought I had already done that - corrected now thanks!


----------



## ACraigL

justen_m said:


> That's sort of an important point.  You could try posting in The **Official** Windows 10 Thread. I haven't seen anybody mention a problem with the latest update and Java, but maybe somebody there could help.


Just revisiting this. I uninstalled my display driver and then reinstalled the windows update. Java (including KMTTG) is now staying on screen. I'm now updating the video drivers in hopes of it working going forward.

EDIT: Confirmed. So far so good.


----------



## omahajs

moyekj - 

Appreciate the autoskip addition! Got it all set up yesterday and figured it out. Very nice to leave the remote in charging cradle and watch my shows. I guess just run the "autoskip all" every once and awhile manually to get caught up? Any way to automate?

Great job and thank you.


----------



## moyekj

omahajs said:


> Any way to automate?


kmttg / Wiki / windows_task_scheduler


----------



## ThAbtO

I have started to update the SeriesID/ProgramID in the .txt files and can see that these Metadata objects were updated even though these shows were recorded Pre-Rovi.


----------



## omahajs

moyekj said:


> kmttg / Wiki / windows_task_scheduler


Awesome! Had to change some of the parameters since I don't have installed on C drive, but working well and ran automatically overnight. Good stuff! Thank you again.


----------



## elprice7345

ThAbtO said:


> I have started to update the SeriesID/ProgramID in the .txt files and can see that these Metadata objects were updated even though these shows were recorded Pre-Rovi.


@ThAbtO - During the changeover to Rovi, anything TiVo recognized (had a programId), was converted to the new Rovi programId.


----------



## nessie

Sorry I didn't look through the whole thread, but can you use kmttg on a chromebook?


----------



## bicker

nessie said:


> Sorry I didn't look through the whole thread, but can you use kmttg on a chromebook?


From the very first post in the thread:


moyekj said:


> Runs under Windows or Linux


----------



## gonzotek

bicker said:


> From the very first post in the thread:


That's not completely accurate, as it runs on MacOS/OSX too. But not Chromebooks - they're running a heavily-customed Linux underneath the hood - but Chromebook apps can't use the Java runtime, so kmttg is out. Potentially, with a bit of effort, you could: Install kmttg on a mac or windows machine (or linux) and use a remote desktop Chromebook app(Chrome Remote Desktop is one, there are others) to connect to the host and run kmttg remotely. If you've already got a desktop/server of some type running in the home that can also run Java, it might be worth the effort, but otherwise it's probably more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## nessie

Ok thanks. I was considering getting a Chromebook on Black Friday, but if it wasn't work for this program, guess I'll get a Windows.


----------



## moyekj

v2.2i version is now released.

Contains ability to run AutoSkip service as a background task without needing to run the kmttg GUI. Also has a fix for "AutoSkip from SkipMode - ALL" hanging up the GUI after 1st show processed.

See release notes for full details:
kmttg / Wiki / release_notes

See this Wiki for examples of running various kmttg background jobs using Windows Task scheduler:
kmttg / Wiki / windows_task_scheduler


----------



## moyekj

v2.2j version released.

Fix to NPL right mouse entry "AutoSkip from SkipMode" (bindkey v) that was not working properly in last release.


----------



## worachj

My cable company Comcast has switched to h.264. I'm hanging in the Ad Detect (comskip) phase. No errors are generated and it runs until I kill it. I once let it run for 1 ½ hours.

I've tried using different versions of ffmpeg without any differences, it still hangs in Comskip. Anybody have any suggestions?

*Here's my kmttg configuration:*
Latest version of kmttg v2.2j.
Latest version of comskip (0.81.092) with h.264 support.
I use this version of ffmpeg for QS Fix.


Code:


This is a FFmpeg win64 static build by Kyle Schwarz
Zeranoe's FFmpeg Builds Home Page: <http://ffmpeg.zeranoe.com/builds/>
FFmpeg version: 20161122-d316b21

I download using Transport Stream format and decrypt using tivolibre.


----------



## moyekj

Double click on the comskip job in the task manager table to see if there's any output. Note that historically you had to spring for the paid version of comskip for H.264 processing. I just tried the version of comskip you posted on an H.263 TS that I created with VideoRedo. comskip crawls extremely slowly processing the file which pretty much makes it worthless. So I'd say comskip (at least that version) doesn't work properly on H.264 files.


----------



## worachj

moyekj said:


> Double click on the comskip job in the task manager table to see if there's any output. Note that historically you had to spring for the paid version of comskip for H.264 processing. I just tried the version of comskip you posted on an H.263 TS that I created with VideoRedo. comskip crawls extremely slowly processing the file which pretty much makes it worthless. So I'd say comskip (at least that version) doesn't work properly on H.264 files.


Thanks for the reply. I didn't know about the double click, and it does indeed show that its slowly processing. Slow speed makes it worthless to use, and I'm not sure it will properly complete. Oh, well.

Thanks for your insight!


----------



## worachj

Kmttg no longer recognizes recordings that are on my Roamio with skip data. The green icons are missing in the playlist. I’m running the latest version of kmttg, but the green icon has been missing for the last couple of versions. On kmttg, I have the Roamio enabled for rpc sytle commerications.

How can I get kmttg to recognize recordings on my Roamio with skip mode? They work fine on my Roamio.


----------



## moyekj

My guess is you don't have this enabled under Program Options for some reason:
Use RPC to get NPL when possible
If you do then post what you get in message window when you refresh NPL table.


----------



## worachj

moyekj said:


> My guess is you don't have this enabled under Program Options for some reason:
> Use RPC to get NPL when possible


I have that checked. Could it be h.264 related?


----------



## moyekj

Post your message window contents when you refresh NPL table.


----------



## worachj

moyekj said:


> Post your message window contents when you refresh NPL table.





Code:


>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Living Room ...

There are currently no queued jobs to save.

24 SHOWS, 117 GB USED, 305 GB FREE

NPL job completed: 0:00:01

---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Living Room

Pruning AutoSkip table entries

No entries found to prune


----------



## moyekj

I see from your picture above you also have "Use old RPC schema version for older TiVo software" turned on which would explain it. Why do you have that on? Turn it off.


----------



## worachj

moyekj said:


> I see from your picture above you also have "Use old RPC schema version for older TiVo software" turned on which would explain it. Why do you have that on? Turn it off.


Damm you're good! That fixed it. I had it checked for my old TiVo's, not needed any longer.

Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

That will help greatly with your comskip issue too, at least for shows that have SKIP since kmttg can use AutoSkip entries for cut points.


----------



## elprice7345

@moyekj - Using kmttg to find episode info for Archer using bind key N only finds season 7 episodes and one unnumbered episode named "Archer - Training Day".

Searching using Search++ yields episodes from seasons 1-6.

Any idea what's happening?


----------



## moyekj

Different collectionId?


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> Different collectionId?


Same: "collectionId": "tivo:cl.156755133",


----------



## moyekj

When I search for Archer and then select one of the results in the search table and click "n" I'm getting all 7 seasons.


----------



## ehagberg

AutoSkip from SkipMode: is it supposed to work against a Mini?

I tried to run the command-line version to pull all SkipMode data from the Mini I've got, as it's less likely to be in use (compared with the living room roamio)... and noticed that it doesn't get skipmode data correct at all - always just one entry for each show and not an entry that makes sense, while the same command run against the roamio works as expected.


----------



## moyekj

There's no need to run "AutoSkip from SkipMode" for any Mini. You only run it on the unit that actually records the shows. AutoSkip service will work fine when viewing on any Mini.


----------



## worachj

moyekj said:


> That will help greatly with your comskip issue too, at least for shows that have SKIP since kmttg can use AutoSkip entries for cut points.


I got the AutoSkip cut points working for commercial cutting. Slicker than snot! Works great for my h.264 recordings, no more having to use the slow processing in comskip.

Stripping commercials:
The one thing that is causing me problems is that my cable provider Comcast has some channels using Mpeg2 and others using H.264. I can't use transport stream with the mpeg2 recordings but I need it for the H.264 recordings. So I'm toggling the transport stream option in kmttg on/off depending on the recording. Since I like to use auto transfer I need to set up two kmttg configurations, one for mpeg2 recordings and one for H.264.

I know pyTivo has an auto transport stream option and uses it only if compatible. Is this something kmttg could do for downloads?


----------



## ehagberg

moyekj said:


> There's no need to run "AutoSkip from SkipMode" for any Mini. You only run it on the unit that actually records the shows. AutoSkip service will work fine when viewing on any Mini.


I wanted to run it against the Mini to get the skip data to kmttg, rather than against the roamio, because the roamio is more likely to be in active use and grabbing skipmode data interrupts viewing. I'd think that running the AutoSkip from SkipMode against the Mini should work the same as against the roamio, since it relies on the playback interface to determine the skipmode data... but it appears that's not the case.

I understand that AutoSkip works fine against the Mini using the skip data from the roamio.


----------



## moyekj

worachj said:


> Stripping commercials:
> The one thing that is causing me problems is that my cable provider Comcast has some channels using Mpeg2 and others using H.264. I can't use transport stream with the mpeg2 recordings but I need it for the H.264 recordings. So I'm toggling the transport stream option in kmttg on/off depending on the recording. Since I like to use auto transfer I need to set up two kmttg configurations, one for mpeg2 recordings and one for H.264.
> 
> I know pyTivo has an auto transport stream option and uses it only if compatible. Is this something kmttg could do for downloads?


 There's no metadata indicating if a TiVo recording is H.264 or mpeg2, so it can't be toggled automatically on that basis. Plus TS downloads does work with mpeg2 - that's what I use for all downloads. Helps tremendously to have VideoRedo to clean up glitches in the downloads (for PS downloads as well).


----------



## worachj

moyekj said:


> There's no metadata indicating if a TiVo recording is H.264 or mpeg2, so it can't be toggled automatically on that basis. Plus TS downloads does work with mpeg2 - that's what I use for all downloads. Helps tremendously to have VideoRedo to clean up glitches in the downloads (for PS downloads as well).


Thanks, I understand.

I can use TS downloads for my mpeg2 recordings, but its when I do the steps for the commercial cuts that I get mixed results in the QS fix phase and Ad Cut phase. Sometimes they error and won't generate the .mpg.qsfix file. Sometimes they complete without errors, but the .cut.ts file contains only sound and no video. I get mixed results depending on the recording. The only consistent method that allows me to strip commercials of my mpeg2 recordings is by downloading in non-TS mode.

I will look into getting VideoRedo. Hope there's a coupon/sale this holiday.


----------



## worachj

Would it be possible to have an TS option on the Auto Transfer configuration screen. That way I could set it depending on the recording.


----------



## G4tv

Hey guys. I have been a long time lurker and am now a first time poster. Let me just say that I love this program. It is very robust and does so much! I remember having a Tivo when I lived at home with my parents when I was in High School. Now I have a new Tivo Bolt and am loving it.

However, there are two problems that I am having that I can't seem to solve. Hopefully someone can help me figure it out.


Not matter what I use to encode my videos I keep getting issues like the picture below. Anytime motion occurs there are streaks in the pictures.
When I process two shows to have Ad Detect to make an EDL file and have the AutoSkip service run it will not work on some shows lately. At first it worked without an issue. On news shows in the evening like MSNBC or CNN it will only keep 1 out of (total # of recorded shows) for the skip file. It will not keep the other skip files even after processing.










Here is the log file that I have.

The Rachel Maddow Show

Recorded Wed 11/23/2016 07:59 PM on 1064=MSNBCHD, Duration=62 mins
Rachel Maddow takes a look at the day's top political news stories.

The Rachel Maddow Show

Recorded Tue 11/22/2016 10:59 PM on 1064=MSNBCHD, Duration=62 mins
Rachel Maddow takes a look at the day's top political news stories.

>> CREATING C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_23_2016).mpg.txt ...

https://10.0.0.24:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=88

metadata job completed: 0:00:01

---DONE--- job=javametadata output=C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_23_2016).mpg.txt

>> CREATING C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_22_2016).mpg.txt ...

https://10.0.0.24:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=86

metadata job completed: 0:00:01

---DONE--- job=javametadata output=C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_22_2016).mpg.txt

>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Bedroom' C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_23_2016).TiVo ...

http://10.0.0.24:80/download/The+Ra.../NowPlaying&id=88&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_23_2016).TiVo: size=3402.49 MB elapsed=0:06:16 (75.91 Mbps)

---DONE--- job=javadownload output=C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_23_2016).TiVo

Renaming metadata file to: C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_23_2016).ts.txt

>> DECRYPTING USING TIVOLIBRE C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_23_2016).TiVo ...

tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false

>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Bedroom' C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_22_2016).TiVo ...

http://10.0.0.24:80/download/The+Ra.../NowPlaying&id=86&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

tivolibre job completed: 0:00:44

---DONE--- job=tivolibre output=C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_23_2016).ts

>> Running fffix on C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_23_2016).ts ...

C:\kmttg_v2.2j\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -fflags +genpts+igndts -i "C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_23_2016).ts" -acodec copy -vcodec copy -avoid_negative_ts make_zero -f mpegts -y "C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_23_2016).mpg.qsfix"

fffix job completed: 0:00:30

---DONE--- job=fffix

(Renamed C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_23_2016).mpg.qsfix to C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_23_2016).ts)

AutoSkip exporting cut points to comskip edl file: C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_23_2016).edl

AutoSkip exporting cut points to VRD VPrj file: C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_23_2016).VPrj

(video file used: C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_23_2016).ts)

comskip .txt file not found: C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_23_2016).txt

C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_22_2016).TiVo: size=3301.13 MB elapsed=0:06:17 (73.45 Mbps)

---DONE--- job=javadownload output=C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_22_2016).TiVo

Renaming metadata file to: C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_22_2016).ts.txt

>> DECRYPTING USING TIVOLIBRE C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_22_2016).TiVo ...

tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false

tivolibre job completed: 0:00:39

---DONE--- job=tivolibre output=C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_22_2016).ts

>> Running fffix on C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_22_2016).ts ...

C:\kmttg_v2.2j\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -fflags +genpts+igndts -i "C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_22_2016).ts" -acodec copy -vcodec copy -avoid_negative_ts make_zero -f mpegts -y "C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_22_2016).mpg.qsfix"

fffix job completed: 0:00:23

---DONE--- job=fffix

(Renamed C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_22_2016).mpg.qsfix to C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_22_2016).ts)

AutoSkip exporting cut points to comskip edl file: C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_22_2016).edl

AutoSkip exporting cut points to VRD VPrj file: C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_22_2016).VPrj

(video file used: C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_22_2016).ts)

comskip .txt file not found: C:\kmttg_v2.2j\The Rachel Maddow Show (11_22_2016).txt

No entries found to prune


----------



## moyekj

@G4tv, turn off the following config option:
config--Program Options--Use comskip GUI to review detected commercials


----------



## G4tv

moyekj said:


> @G4tv, turn off the following config option:
> config--Program Options--Use comskip GUI to review detected commercials


I went back and double checked and I did not have that option checked. I even went as far as to delete the program file and redownload it and it still did the same.


----------



## moyekj

G4tv said:


> I went back and double checked and I did not have that option checked. I even went as far as to delete the program file and redownload it and it still did the same.


The only place the "comskip .txt file not found" message comes from in code is for "comskip_review" task, and the only way that task is triggered is if that option is enabled. Can you run again and check closely which task the error is coming up on, or post the full message window contents of your full run here.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> The only place the "comskip .txt file not found" message comes from in code is for "comskip_review" task, and the only way that task is triggered is if that option is enabled. Can you run again and check closely which task the error is coming up on, or post the full message window contents of your full run here.


It looks like there is a <space> between comskip & .txt. Should that be there?


----------



## moyekj

Yes, the message is not due to missing comskip.txt file, rather if you use comskip GUI to do review it needs a file same name as .edl file name but ending in .txt suffix instead of .edl.


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> When I search for Archer and then select one of the results in the search table and click "n" I'm getting all 7 seasons.


I still get only S7 in my episode info results. Any ideas on what I can try to correct? This is the only series I've had this issue with.


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> I still get only S7 in my episode info results. Any ideas on what I can try to correct? This is the only series I've had this issue with.


I'm getting all 7 episodes seasons and collectionId matches yours: tivo:cl.156755133

If you have a different TiVo, try that.

On TiVo that's not working, search on the TiVo itself and navigate to "Episodes" and verify if 8 seasons worth are showing up. (On my Roamio Pro it has 1 episode for season 8 without description which is probably bogus).


----------



## wmcbrine

G4tv said:


> Not matter what I use to encode my videos I keep getting issues like the picture below. Anytime motion occurs there are streaks in the pictures.
> 
> View attachment 27283


For reference, this is an interlacing artifact. You might try a de-interlacing filter.


----------



## worachj

Just reporting, not sure what's going on. On two occasions I've run Autoskip All [w] on my Roamio Basic where it will not generate the skip points for the first recording but the following recordings skip points are fine.

Not a big deal, I just go back and do an Autoskip [v] on the missed recoding. But when I use those Autoskip points for commercial cut the audio gets out of sync with the video. So I refresh kmttg and do the AutoSkip [v] again, and the commercial cut works perfectly with the audio and video in sync. Strange, nothing was changed except running AutoSkip [v] again.

Could it be that my Roamio was in sleep mode.


----------



## moyekj

Could be a few things:
1. For new recordings, until you interact with the TiVo it doesn't process SKIP, so SKIP may not be available at the time of kmttg processing.
2. After TiVo has been idle for a while it can become sluggish to respond to commands, so the 1st show being processed may not work.
3. Coming out of sleep may exacerbate 2.

To address issue 1 above the batch mode "AutoSkip from SkipMode" in next kmttg release now does the following before anything else (toggling between TiVo and My Shows):
My Shows, sleep 4 secs, TiVo, sleep 4 secs , My Shows, sleep 4 secs
From my tests this seems to force TiVo to process SKIP for new shows such that kmttg can pick them up. At least for now I'm not adding those extra steps in GUI mode because of the extra delay introduced, but may make sense to do so.


----------



## worachj

moyekj said:


> Could be a few things:
> 1. For new recordings, until you interact with the TiVo it doesn't process SKIP, so SKIP may not be available at the time of kmttg processing.
> 2. After TiVo has been idle for a while it can become sluggish to respond to commands, so the 1st show being processed may not work.
> 3. Coming out of sleep may exacerbate 2.
> 
> To address issue 1 above the batch mode "AutoSkip from SkipMode" in next kmttg release now does the following before anything else (toggling between TiVo and My Shows):
> My Shows, sleep 4 secs, TiVo, sleep 4 secs , My Shows, sleep 4 secs
> From my tests this seems to force TiVo to process SKIP for new shows such that kmttg can pick them up. At least for now I'm not adding those extra steps in GUI mode because of the extra delay introduced, but may make sense to do so.


Thanks.

I love using the AutoSkip for commercial cuts, works great on my h.264 recordings that use to hang(slow processing) in comskip.


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> I'm getting all 7 episodes seasons and collectionId matches yours: tivo:cl.156755133
> 
> If you have a different TiVo, try that.
> 
> On TiVo that's not working, search on the TiVo itself and navigate to "Episodes" and verify if 8 seasons worth are showing up. (On my Roamio Pro it has 1 episode for season 8 without description which is probably bogus).


I get the same behavior on both of my Bolts. They find S1-6 in Search++ and only S7 in Episode info.

I find all episodes when searching directly on both TiVos, including the bogus S8 episode (only 7 seasons have aired).

The odd thing is, I discovered this issue testing with MG3. MG3 finds programIds for all episodes.

Since you can't replicate the issue, I'll have to chalk it up to some quirk in the TiVo "infrastructure". If you can think of something else to try, I'll be happy to do it, but I wouldn't spend too much time down this rabbit hole.


----------



## ghelfrich919

I decided to play around a bit with kmttg and download/decrypt/encode some tivo programs I had recorded on my old series 3 tivo. As I became more familiar with kmttg, I saw I could use VideoRedo for a few features, particularly the QS fix which seemed to be something worthwhile to do.

So, I found my old VideoRedo TVSuite v3 and TIVO Desktop plus and decided to install them to use with kmttg. However, when I try to decrypt using the QS fix option particularly using VideoRedo, I get the same consistent error message which I pasted below: 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Program Files\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs" "z:\kmttg\Splash and Bubbles - Cleaner of the Kelp How Bubbles Got Her Moves Back (11_25_2016)Cleaner of the Kelp How Bubbles Got Her Moves Back.mpg" "z:\kmttg\Splash and Bubbles - Cleaner of the Kelp How Bubbles Got Her Moves Back (11_25_2016)Cleaner of the Kelp How Bubbles Got Her Moves Back.mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\GHELFR~1\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock2853162984872387998.tmp /m /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video 
qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Program Files\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs" "z:\kmttg\Splash and Bubbles - Cleaner of the Kelp How Bubbles Got Her Moves Back (11_25_2016)Cleaner of the Kelp How Bubbles Got Her Moves Back.mpg" "z:\kmttg\Splash and Bubbles - Cleaner of the Kelp How Bubbles Got Her Moves Back (11_25_2016)Cleaner of the Kelp How Bubbles Got Her Moves Back.mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\GHELFR~1\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock2853162984872387998.tmp /m /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video 
C:\Program Files\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(64, 7) WScript.CreateObject: Could not locate automation class named "VideoReDo.Application".

Killing 'qsfix' job: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo "C:\Program Files\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs" "z:\kmttg\Splash and Bubbles - Cleaner of the Kelp How Bubbles Got Her Moves Back (11_25_2016)Cleaner of the Kelp How Bubbles Got Her Moves Back.mpg" "z:\kmttg\Splash and Bubbles - Cleaner of the Kelp How Bubbles Got Her Moves Back (11_25_2016)Cleaner of the Kelp How Bubbles Got Her Moves Back.mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\GHELFR~1\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock2853162984872387998.tmp /m /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video​

To provide a few more particulars, I included the following details of the different versions I am using:

Kmttg (v2.2h) on windows (10 x64)
C:\Program Files (x86)\TiVo\Desktop\Plus\TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll (v2.8.412.370)
C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoReDoTVSuite\VideoReDo3.exe (v3.1.4.560)​

Does anyone have any idea what this error is about? What it means? And how to resolve it?

Also, is using VideoRedo QSfix much better whenever possible over using ffmpeg fffix?

And is there is a preferred benefit to using DirectShow Dump, over tivolibre if possible? And either of these over tivodecode to decrypt? 

Thanks - Gerry


----------



## G4tv

wmcbrine said:


> For reference, this is an interlacing artifact. You might try a de-interlacing filter.


Thank you very much for this. I was using VideoLAN player for this. As soon as I turned the deinterlacing filter on it worked like a charm!!! You are awesome!!!!


----------



## moyekj

Gerry, read the VideoRedo Wiki: You need to run VRD GUI to register components in Windows.
kmttg / Wiki / VideoRedo_configuration
Since you have Windows and TiVo Desktop installed DirectShow Dump and/or VideoRedo are your best decryption options.


----------



## ghelfrich919

Thanks for the info. Unfortunately, after doing what I could from the info included, I still receive the same error message.

I didn't see this info soon enough and obviously ran kmttg before running VideoRedo GUI once. There isn't too much I can do about running VideoRedo before kmttg at this point.

I did extract kmttg again to a new folder and start a fresh install. I had already turned off UAC. And I did select the option to run the VideoRedo gui as part of the kmttg config. It looks like this option was renamed to "Run All VideoRedo Jobs in GUI mode" within kmttg v2.2h. However, the VideoRedo GUI didn't actually start when I ran the QSfix again, and just gave me the same error message.

So, at this point, is there anything else I can do? Can I somehow force the COM files to be registered? Is there something else I can try? I really want to use my VideoRedo with kmttg.

Thanks - Gerry


----------



## moyekj

ghelfrich919 said:


> So, at this point, is there anything else I can do? Can I somehow force the COM files to be registered? Is there something else I can try? I really want to use my VideoRedo with kmttg.
> 
> Thanks - Gerry


 Try re-installing VideoRedo. And just make sure after you install that you actually run it and open up a .TiVo file and play it and make sure that's working.


----------



## ghelfrich919

Thanks - I'll give that a try this evening.

Otherwise, do you know which files need registered? And could I not register them manually? or check after-the-fact to see they actually did get registered? possibly using an app such as this : 
RegDllView - Register dll/ocx/exe utility

Gerry


----------



## lew

Started a few versions ago (2-3 months?) I get RPC messages when retrieving NPL from my Den. Unit is a TivoHD, I don't have use RPC checked in my configuration settings for this unit.
RPC error response:
{
"code": "middlemindError",
"cause": {
"code": "remoteMindUnavailableError",
"text": "Failed to get body capabilities for tsn:65200018XXXX : missing software version for body",
"type": "middlemindErrorCause"
},
"text": "middlemindError",
"type": "error"
}

REMOTE job completed: 0:00:01

---DONE--- job='REMOTE NP List' TiVo=DEN

AutoSkip (Mast


2) Saving a videoredo project file no longer saves an autskip file (properly). If I select ad cut, bring up VRD, run ad detect, manually adjust cuts then save. Cuts are no longer imported

Just select ad detect. You run quickfix, probably not needed, then save the generated cuts, not the cuts after I make adjustments and save project file.

Not sure which version "broke" it.


----------



## ghelfrich919

Unfortunately, I am still getting the same error as before after doing the following:

1) close kmttg
2) uninstall VideoRedo 3
3) reinstall VideoRedo 3
4) start Videoredo 3
5) open *.tivo file
6) play *.tivo file
7) close VideoRedo 3
8) start kmttg
9) start job with QS fix
10) same error

I am out of things to try at this point.

Gerry


----------



## moyekj

Gerry, you should try running a batch job within VRD which uses the same COM objects.


----------



## moyekj

lew said:


> Started a few versions ago (2-3 months?) I get RPC messages when retrieving NPL from my Den. Unit is a TivoHD, I don't have use RPC checked in my configuration settings for this unit.
> RPC error response:
> {
> "code": "middlemindError",
> "cause": {
> "code": "remoteMindUnavailableError",
> "text": "Failed to get body capabilities for tsn:65200018XXXX : missing software version for body",
> "type": "middlemindErrorCause"
> },
> "text": "middlemindError",
> "type": "error"
> }
> 
> REMOTE job completed: 0:00:01
> 
> ---DONE--- job='REMOTE NP List' TiVo=DEN


 TiVo broke tivo.com for HD units which is why you are getting that error.



> 2) Saving a videoredo project file no longer saves an autskip file (properly). If I select ad cut, bring up VRD, run ad detect, manually adjust cuts then save. Cuts are no longer imported
> 
> Just select ad detect. You run quickfix, probably not needed, then save the generated cuts, not the cuts after I make adjustments and save project file.
> 
> Not sure which version "broke" it.


 What version of kmttg are you running? I just tried this using latest version and it worked fine for me. I made manual cuts using VRD, saved Vprj file and exit VRD and it saved my edited cut points to AutoSkip table.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

I was getting low on disk space ( I tfr almost every prime time show I watch to PC), so I knew I wouldn't watch everything on the PC, so I did a mass delete of the shows in the auto record section on kmttg. Now when I start Kmttg, it opens I see the menu, but immediately closes. Wont stay open. I think this happened before, but I can't remember the fix.
thanks


----------



## moyekj

Some things to try in order:
Remove c:\Users\YOURNAME\kmttg_settings_v2
Rename config.ini to something else to see if it helps.
Download and unzip latest kmttg zip file over your current installation.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Thanks, I didn't think.... I knew it happened before so just di a search on my posts, and you are correct it was the 1st option removed kmttg_settings from Users..

thanks,


----------



## ggieseke

ghelfrich919 said:


> Unfortunately, I am still getting the same error as before after doing the following:
> 
> 1) close kmttg
> 2) uninstall VideoRedo 3
> 3) reinstall VideoRedo 3
> 4) start Videoredo 3
> 5) open *.tivo file
> 6) play *.tivo file
> 7) close VideoRedo 3
> 8) start kmttg
> 9) start job with QS fix
> 10) same error
> 
> I am out of things to try at this point.
> 
> Gerry


You have to right-click VRD and choose "Run as administrator" to get it to register the COM interface. You only have to do it once and it doesn't matter what else is installed, although I would probably restart kmttg.

VRD5 has a different COM registration process, but that's how the older version worked.


----------



## lew

moyekj said:


> TiVo broke tivo.com for HD units which is why you are getting that error.
> 
> What version of kmttg are you running? I just tried this using latest version and it worked fine for me. I made manual cuts using VRD, saved Vprj file and exit VRD and it saved my edited cut points to AutoSkip table.


My bad. I was closing vrd by clicking in top right after saving project file. I forgot properly exiting vrd is what used cuts to make skip points.

I know tivo.com doent do much for s3 units. I thought a configuration setting would prevent kmttg from wasting time trying.


----------



## moyekj

lew said:


> I know tivo.com doent do much for s3 units. I thought a configuration setting would prevent kmttg from wasting time trying.


 If you take away tivo.com login and password from Config--Tivos tab then it should stop it.


----------



## G4tv

So I have read through the KMTTG Guide and even looked online to find a solution to this problem but have not been able to find one. I think I have narrowed the problem down.

I run ad detect on all of the my shows so I can run autoskip when I watch them on my Tivo. It works really well most of the time. But I seem to be having issues on certain news shows. For example: The Rachel Maddow Show, etc. For some reason it will create the ad detect files for each episode but it will then remove the skip file from the previously processed episode. When I look inside the folders where I keep my processed files I can see all of the ad skip files but KMTTG is not recognizing them for each episode. I think it has something to do with the way Tivo is naming the file or how KMTTG is recognizing the file.

I would really like to have each episode that KMTTG processes keep the auto skip file so when I watch the video on my Tivo it will auto skip the ads. I would greatly appreciate any help.


----------



## moyekj

G4tv said:


> I would really like to have each episode that KMTTG processes keep the auto skip file so when I watch the video on my Tivo it will auto skip the ads. I would greatly appreciate any help.


 What distinguishes one show from another for storing in AutoSkip.ini file is the "contentId". I am guessing that perhaps all of the Rachel Maddow Show episodes have the same contentId? You can check by selecting one in NPL table and pressing 'j' then look for contentId setting.
The reason contentId is used is because that's the basis of how TiVo SkipMode works for distinguishing cut points for shows (that's the ID TiVo uses to download skip points).


----------



## G4tv

moyekj said:


> What distinguishes one show from another for storing in AutoSkip.ini file is the "contentId". I am guessing that perhaps all of the Rachel Maddow Show episodes have the same contentId? You can check by selecting one in NPL table and pressing 'j' then look for contentId setting.
> The reason contentId is used is because that's the basis of how TiVo SkipMode works for distinguishing cut points for shows (that's the ID TiVo uses to download skip points).


I just looked and you are right. All of the shows have the same contentId. So what can I do to make this work?


----------



## lew

moyekj said:


> If you take away tivo.com login and password from Config--Tivos tab then it should stop it.


I also have a Roamio (and a mini). I'll just ignore the messages. I thought I might have missed a setting


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> If you take away tivo.com login and password from Config--Tivos tab then it should stop it.


Since TiVo.com login and password are global for all your Tivos, removing it is not a great option if you have both newer Tivos and Series 3/HD Tivos. I just ignore the error messages generated by my Tivo HD.


----------



## reneg

G4tv said:


> I just looked and you are right. All of the shows have the same contentId. So what can I do to make this work?


I think options are limited. It's essentially a guide issue not distinguishing between various episodes.


----------



## moyekj

G4tv said:


> I just looked and you are right. All of the shows have the same contentId. So what can I do to make this work?


 If you keep the Ad Detect files in place, you can just select the show you want to watch and use right mouse menu entry "Import AutoSkip cuts" (bindkey c) to import for that specific show. Then after watching that one, repeat for the next one.


----------



## jtonra

Appologies if this has already been asked and answered a thousand times but is there any sort of "getting started with kmttg" thread/document/page? This 10k+ post thread is a bit intimidating. If it helps, what I'm looking for is this: I'm just getting started with the tool and would like to use it to build a digital library of movies that I can watch on my AppleTV. I'm trying to figure out what options/settings/etc would be best to accomplish this task. Any pointers would be much appreciated.


----------



## moyekj

Something like the following as an example:









jtonra said:


> Appologies if this has already been asked and answered a thousand times but is there any sort of "getting started with kmttg" thread/document/page? This 10k+ post thread is a bit intimidating. If it helps, what I'm looking for is this: I'm just getting started with the tool and would like to use it to build a digital library of movies that I can watch on my AppleTV. I'm trying to figure out what options/settings/etc would be best to accomplish this task. Any pointers would be much appreciated.


----------



## jtonra

moyekj said:


> Something like the following as an example:
> View attachment 27336


This generates a .ts file which iTunes doesn't seem to recognize. I assume I can't simply change the file extension. What am I missing?


----------



## moyekj

No, you should also get a .m4v file which iTunes should recognize. Make sure you have the "encode" task enabled as in my screen capture.


----------



## jtonra

moyekj said:


> No, you should also get a .m4v file which iTunes should recognize. Make sure you have the "encode" task enabled as in my screen capture.


Wow, that was a fast response! Thanks. Turns out I was looking in the wrong place. Thanks again!


----------



## ThAbtO

I just encountered an error trying to load my Roamio NPL with 1.1q. I can access with Firefox though, even done a reboot, Tivo connect.



Code:


[java.net.TwoStacksPlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.<init>(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketFactoryImpl.createSocket(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:181), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:147), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:601), com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying$1AutoThread.run(NowPlaying.java:98), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]

Edit: It looks like I can access now by disabling RPC to retreive NPL.


----------



## HerronScott

ThAbtO said:


> I just encountered an error trying to load my Roamio NPL with 1.1q. I can access with Firefox though, even done a reboot, Tivo connect.
> 
> Edit: It looks like I can access now by disabling RPC to retreive NPL.


It's working here with 2.2j. Some difference with RPC and the old version of kmttg?

Scott


----------



## gilbreen

JLOB,

The issue with copying the file to the thumb drive is might be due to how the thumb drive is formatted. It is probably formatted as FAT32, which has an individual file size limit of 2GB. In order to put a file over 2GB, the thumb drive would have to be formatted as NTFS, which supports larger file sizes.


----------



## BigT4187

I'm sorry if this has been covered. I am having an issue running kmttg 2.2 on Win7 64bit. I have a Roamio TiVo. This problem just started happening. When transferring a recording I get an error that reads "Mpeg stream error: Video program stream not found" How do i resolve this? Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## moyekj

BigT4187 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been covered. I am having an issue running kmttg 2.2 on Win7 64bit. I have a Roamio TiVo. This problem just started happening. When transferring a recording I get an error that reads "Mpeg stream error: Video program stream not found" How do i resolve this? Thank you so much in advance.


Not much details given, but try: config--Program Options--Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format
(Also be sure to enable tivolibre instead of tivodecode for decrypt)


----------



## kpeters59

I


BigT4187 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been covered. I am having an issue running kmttg 2.2 on Win7 64bit. I have a Roamio TiVo. This problem just started happening. When transferring a recording I get an error that reads "Mpeg stream error: Video program stream not found" How do i resolve this? Thank you so much in advance.


I Googled this phrase:

"Mpeg stream error: Video program stream not found"

And it appeared (to me) that it is a Video Redo error message...

HTH

-KP


----------



## BigT4187

moyekj said:


> Not much details given, but try: config--Program Options--Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format
> (Also be sure to enable tivolibre instead of tivodecode for decrypt)


Sorry .. I am running VideoReDo Plus v3.10.3.629. I suppose I should update to the newest version. I don't know what details you need from me. I will be more than willing to provide what you need to help. Thank you in advance.


----------



## HerronScott

BigT4187 said:


> Sorry .. I am running VideoReDo Plus v3.10.3.629. I suppose I should update to the newest version. I don't know what details you need from me. I will be more than willing to provide what you need to help. Thank you in advance.


Are you on Comcast and is this a channel that's been moved to MPEG4?

Scott


----------



## BigT4187

HerronScott said:


> Are you on Comcast and is this a channel that's been moved to MPEG4?
> 
> Scott


I am on Comcast. I don't know what you mean about being moved. Is there a list or something? Is there a "fix" or workaround if this is the case?


----------



## lew

BigT4187 said:


> I am on Comcast. I don't know what you mean about being moved. Is there a list or something? Is there a "fix" or workaround if this is the case?


Your version of VRD won't edit h.264 mp4 files. You need to upgrade (not free) to TV suite or pro version.


----------



## BigT4187

lew said:


> Your version of VRD won't edit h.264 mp4 files. You need to upgrade (not free) to TV suite or pro version.


Well, nuts. I had a good run with the version of VRD I had. Does it matter which version I upgrade to? Does kmttg need any special settings after the upgrade?


----------



## lew

BigT4187 said:


> Well, nuts. I had a good run with the version of VRD I had. Does it matter which version I upgrade to? Does kmttg need any special settings after the upgrade?


VideoReDo TVSuite I don't think you need any special settings.


----------



## BigT4187

lew said:


> VideoReDo TVSuite I don't think you need any special settings.


awesome! i'll purchase it today! Thanks for your help!!


----------



## thalador

Hi All,

Maybe it's me, but I thought things worked like this. When I do a Season Premiers it pulls down all the new shows. When I would click on one it would show a summary of it in the bottom. It doesn't do that anymore. Is this something that changed or do I need to do something to get this back?

Thanks

Edit - I see if I do a Show Information it pops out some info. Is that the new way to do it?


----------



## moyekj

thalador said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Maybe it's me, but I thought things worked like this. When I do a Season Premiers it pulls down all the new shows. When I would click on one it would show a summary of it in the bottom. It doesn't do that anymore. Is this something that changed or do I need to do something to get this back?
> 
> Thanks


Nothing has changed in that regard. That's what you should be getting. In addition you can also press "i" to get more detailed information on the show (including artwork).


----------



## thalador

Strange. Now it is working after I reloaded it.


----------



## Soapm

moyekj said:


> Smurfslayer, turn off combined download/decrypt config option to see if that fixes it. Likely it won't. If you get 503 error then reboot the TiVo. If 503 error following reboot then turn off TS downloads config option.


This worked for me, any reason we have to turn off TS to download from Premiers? It took me days of searching to find this answer, is anyone other than me having this problem?


----------



## tivohackerdude

I found a bug that seems to have been around for several versions now. Symptom is that the "messages" (log) pane at the bottom stops working.
Steps to reproduce:
1) Run the app 
2) It loads the NPL (Now Playing) by default on startup
3) Maximize the window
4) Minimize the window
5) Show the window again (while still maximized)
6) Notice that the messages pane has now frozen and won't show any new messages

Workaround is to un-maximize and messages will unfreeze

Incidentally I wish the app would remember its maximization state upon close so that when I run it, it will be maximized at that time already if it was maximized when I last quit it. Many other applications do this.

At the moment I am using 2.2j on Windows 10 with Java 1.8.0_111-b14.


----------



## moyekj

Can't reproduce the issue using your steps on my Windows 10 machine (with slightly older Java version).


----------



## tivohackerdude

moyekj said:


> Can't reproduce the issue using your steps on my Windows 10 machine (with slightly older Java version).


Yes when I try with Java 1.8.0_40-b26, I do not have the issue. But with 1.8.0_111-b14, I do have the issue. (Both tests with kmttg 2.2j)
You mind trying with 1.8.0_111?


----------



## minimeh

tivohackerdude said:


> I found a bug that seems to have been around for several versions now. Symptom is that the "messages" (log) pane at the bottom stops working.
> Steps to reproduce:
> 1) Run the app
> 2) It loads the NPL (Now Playing) by default on startup
> 3) Maximize the window
> 4) Minimize the window
> 5) Show the window again (while still maximized)
> 6) Notice that the messages pane has now frozen and won't show any new messages
> 
> Workaround is to un-maximize and messages will unfreeze


Confirmed on my Windows 10 system using kmttg 2.2h and java build 1.8.0_111-b14.


----------



## moyekj

Given that is such a deep level Java functionality and obviously seems to be Java version dependent, there's nothing I can do about it even if I could reproduce with my Java installation - seems to be a Java issue of some sort. Looks like the workaround is use a slightly older version of Windows Java if it is something that is affecting you.
(I'm using 1.8.0_101.b13 BTW on Windows 10 machine)


----------



## moyekj

v2.2k version is now released with some AutoSkip related improvements and disabling tivo.com functionality for series 3 units which TiVo broke a while ago and looks like will never fix. Consult release notes Wiki for details:
kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


----------



## tivohackerdude

minimeh said:


> Confirmed on my Windows 10 system using kmttg 2.2h and java build 1.8.0_111-b14.





moyekj said:


> ... seems to be a Java issue of some sort. Looks like the workaround is use a slightly older version of Windows Java if it is something that is affecting you.
> (I'm using 1.8.0_101.b13 BTW on Windows 10 machine)


Thanks for looking into it/verifying. 
Based on a quick search of JDK bugs, I am guessing it is this one:
JDK-8166677 HTMLEditor freezes after restoring previously maximized window
which was been backported to:
JDK-8167312 for release in 8u122, which is supposed to happen in January 2017


----------



## justen_m

Thanks for finding the root cause tivohackerdude. Looks like it'll be fixed soon. I had never encountered it, as I don't normally maximize the window, but was able to reproduce it with kmttg v2.2j and java 1.8.011-b14 and the steps you describe.


----------



## phiggins

I was experimenting with AutoSkip from SkipMode, using as a test a popular animated film that was broadcast last weekend. I ran a job to decrypt and cut ads, then looked at the resulting file. It was smaller than the original, but also had a repeated segment. I took a closer look at the cutpoint data and found an inconsistency.

Here's the cutpoint data, as shown when kmttg ran AutoSkip from SkipMode:
0: start=00:00:04.771 end=00:18:39.518
1: start=00:14:34.640 end=00:21:39.181
2: start=00:32:33.468 end=00:41:41.266

Note that the second segment starts during the first (hence the repeated segment). And the gap between the second and third cutpoints starts too early.

Frankly, I'm impressed with the way kmttg attempts to extract that AutoSkip data. But I thought I should report this inaccuracy. Anything else I can provide to help improve this feature?

Edit: I tried with both kmttg v2.2j and v2.2k.


----------



## moyekj

phiggins, can you post the "contentId" value for the animated film? Select in NPL list in kmttg and click on "j" key on keyboard to print out show information. Based on that I can download SKIP data to see if there's anything different/unexpected about it.


----------



## phiggins

moyekj said:


> phiggins, can you post the "contentId" value for the animated film? Select in NPL list in kmttg and click on "j" key on keyboard to print out show information. Based on that I can download SKIP data to see if there's anything different/unexpected about it.


The contentId is tivo:ct.271107746.


----------



## moyekj

That one is interesting. It is a recording of "Frozen" that has 2 different sets of SKIP entries:
1. 151 minutes total with 10 segments from channel affiliate: Freeform
2. 124 minutes total with 9 segments from channel affiliate: ABC

How long is your recording on the TiVo and from which channel affiliate?


----------



## phiggins

The recording is 124 minutes. I recorded it over-the-air from K44CN-D, a translator for ABC affiliate KNXV.


----------



## moyekj

Currently kmttg just takes the 1st set of SKIP entries without any further checking (most often there's only 1 set), so in this case it would take the Freeform set which obviously won't match your ABC affiliate recording. Looking closely at the data, I see that the SKIP data contains a clipMetadataId as does the recording on the TiVo, so to get the right one is just a matter of matching those up. Now that I noticed this for next release I'll have it grab the correct one by matching up clipMetadataId.


----------



## phiggins

moyekj said:


> ... for next release I'll have it grab the correct one by matching up clipMetadataId.


Thanks! Glad it's a (seemingly) simple fix.


----------



## moyekj

v2.2l version release with some improvements to "AutoSkip from SkipMode".
Consult release notes for details:
kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


----------



## justen_m

moyekj said:


> v2.2l version release with some improvements to "AutoSkip from SkipMode".
> Consult release notes for details:
> kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


I just tried updating two different Win10 machines (14393.576 Home and 14986.1000 Pro insider preview) via the Help->Update kmttg... command, and got the following error on both.

Installed version: v2.2j
Available version: v2.2l
Downloading file: http://superb-sea2.dl.sourceforge.net/project/kmttg/kmttg_v2.2l.zip ...
Download completed successfully
error in opening zip file
Trouble unzipping file: D:\kmttg\kmttg_v2.2l.zip

I checked the downloaded file, and in both cases it was just 1KB.

[edit] If I manually use my browser and download the file shown above, it is 4MB, and extracted in my kmttg directory, overwriting same-named files, it now works.


----------



## moyekj

Download URL fixed. Sourceforge is so annoying they keep changing server names all the time... I'll need to figure out how to do the https redirect one day.


----------



## FTWMike

I'm still getting that same issue but with different URL:
Installed version: v2.2k

Available version: v2.2l

Downloading file: http://superb-dca2.dl.sourceforge.net/project/kmttg/kmttg_v2.2l.zip ...

Download completed successfully

error in opening zip file

Trouble unzipping file: D:\KMTTG\kmttg_v2.2l.zip


----------



## moyekj

OK, try again. Should be using "heanet" server now.


----------



## FTWMike

moyekj said:


> OK, try again. Should be using "heanet" server now.


That worked, thanks.


----------



## minimeh

I've been using kmttg's ability to select repeat shows in the todo list and cancel them, but today was something of a record for me: 19 repeat shows. Yowsa! That's a lot of tedious cleanup work saved. Great feature.


----------



## HerronScott

minimeh said:


> I've been using kmttg's ability to select repeat shows in the todo list and cancel them, but today was something of a record for me: 19 repeat shows. Yowsa! That's a lot of tedious cleanup work saved. Great feature.


I'm curious which shows you are recording that presumably are either getting generic data or missing the original air date. We haven't seen any of this with the guide data change, but our 1P are generally for normal episodic shows (no talk shows, no sports, etc).

Scott


----------



## moyekj

HerronScott said:


> I'm curious which shows you are recording that presumably are either getting generic data or missing the original air date. We haven't seen any of this with the guide data change, but our 1P are generally for normal episodic shows (no talk shows, no sports, etc).
> 
> Scott


For me, every single sport wishlist I have has the problem: NFL, NBA and NHL. All of them air replays of games within a day or two of the original game that are not distinguished by crappy Rovi guide data as different in any way.


----------



## worachj

moyekj said:


> For me, every single sport wishlist I have has the problem: NFL, NBA and NHL. All of them air replays of games within a day or two of the original game that are not distinguished by crappy Rovi guide data as different in any way.


Same thing here...


Code:


Repeat: Thu 12/22/16 12:00 AM 863=FSNNORHD2  NBA Basketball - Timberwolves at Hawks
Same title & subtitle as: Wed 12/21/16 06:30 PM 863=FSNNORHD2  NBA Basketball - Timberwolves at Hawks
Repeat: Fri 12/23/16 12:00 AM 863=FSNNORHD2  NHL Hockey - Wild at Canadiens
Same title & subtitle as: Thu 12/22/16 06:30 PM 863=FSNNORHD2  NHL Hockey - Wild at Canadiens
Repeat: Sat 12/24/16 12:00 AM 963=FSNNOR+HD  NHL Hockey - Wild at Rangers
Same title & subtitle as: Fri 12/23/16 06:00 PM 863=FSNNORHD2  NHL Hockey - Wild at Rangers
Repeat: Sat 12/24/16 12:00 AM 863=FSNNORHD2  NBA Basketball - Kings at Timberwolves
Same title & subtitle as: Fri 12/23/16 07:00 PM 963=FSNNOR+HD  NBA Basketball - Kings at Timberwolves
Repeat: Sat 12/24/16 12:30 AM 867=BIG10MNHD  College Basketball - Arkansas State at Minnesota
Same title & subtitle as: Fri 12/23/16 06:00 PM 867=BIG10MNHD  College Basketball - Arkansas State at Minnesota
Repeat: Tue 12/27/16 12:00 AM 863=FSNNORHD2  NBA Basketball - Hawks at Timberwolves
Same title & subtitle as: Mon 12/26/16 07:00 PM 863=FSNNORHD2  NBA Basketball - Hawks at Timberwolves
Repeat: Tue 12/27/16 03:00 AM 865=ESPN2HD  NBA Basketball - Timberwolves at Thunder
Same title & subtitle as: Sun 12/25/16 07:00 PM 864=ESPNHD  NBA Basketball - Timberwolves at Thunder
Repeat: Wed 12/28/16 12:00 AM 863=FSNNORHD2  NHL Hockey - Wild at Predators
Same title & subtitle as: Tue 12/27/16 07:00 PM 863=FSNNORHD2  NHL Hockey - Wild at Predators
Repeat: Sat 12/31/16 05:00 AM 812=KSTCDT  This Old House [Ep 3219] - Barrington Project
Same title & subtitle as: Sat 12/24/16 05:00 AM 812=KSTCDT  This Old House [Ep 3218] - Barrington Project

Number of repeat entries selected in table: 9


----------



## minimeh

HerronScott said:


> I'm curious which shows you are recording that presumably are either getting generic data or missing the original air date.
> Scott


As @moyekj and @worachj expressed, this is mostly if not entirely due to wish lists that capture sports: NFL football, college football, basketball, and college bowl games. They are frequently broadcast originally on one channel, e.g. ESPN, and then rebroadcast on another channel, e.g. ESPNU.


----------



## HerronScott

minimeh said:


> As @moyekj and @worachj expressed, this is mostly if not entirely due to wish lists that capture sports: NFL football, college football, basketball, and college bowl games. They are frequently broadcast originally on one channel, e.g. ESPN, and then rebroadcast on another channel, e.g. ESPNU.


Thanks all for the replies and it explains why we haven't seen any issues.

Scott


----------



## mattack

I'm using 2.2l, and have some shows I can't successfully download. The Librarians, on TNT-HD, always downloads slightly less than 200 megabytes, and just stops.. (and kmttg deletes the show if I have the option on, so I lost the first episode a few days ago and will have to watch it via On Demand). This is for several different episodes I tried.. and I even tried moving one from my Roamio Pro to Premiere 4, and the same thing happened.

It's not even a partial video file I can successfully open.. it opens as if it's an audio file, at best.. (Even trying things like VLC)

I tried turning on TS format, but that's even worse, it errors out basically immediately.

I had a similar problem with the CNN 2016 Best and Worst show,and just gave up and watched it on the tivo in quick mode..


----------



## lpwcomp

mattack said:


> I'm using 2.2l, and have some shows I can't successfully download. The Librarians, on TNT-HD, always downloads slightly less than 200 megabytes, and just stops.. (and kmttg deletes the show if I have the option on, so I lost the first episode a few days ago and will have to watch it via On Demand). This is for several different episodes I tried.. and I even tried moving one from my Roamio Pro to Premiere 4, and the same thing happened.
> 
> It's not even a partial video file I can successfully open.. it opens as if it's an audio file, at best.. (Even trying things like VLC)
> 
> I tried turning on TS format, but that's even worse, it errors out basically immediately.
> 
> I had a similar problem with the CNN 2016 Best and Worst show,and just gave up and watched it on the tivo in quick mode..


Do you have "Combine download and decrypt" checked? If so,uncheck it. Download in TS and use something other than tivodecode to decrypt.

It's almost certainly H.264 and *must* be downloaded in TS and probably *cannot* be decrypted with tivodecode.

edited to add: You should probably also enable the "Check download duration" option.


----------



## Yog

kmttg is having difficulty talking to my Tivo Premier Elite on the RPC port (1413).

If I delete the Bonjour discovered Tivo and add it manually, and keep the "RPC" line turned off, it will download a now playing list from the Elite.

If I tick it on (which is normal when Bonjour discoveres it), it won't connect.

The tivo in question is NOT listening on 1413. Is it possible that this port has changed?

Also, the Tivo Online servers have been broken over the new years weekend. If the Tivo servers are down, will it cause the Tivo not to listen on 1413?

A scan of the open ports on my tivo yields:



Code:


Host is up (0.00092s latency).
Not shown: 994 filtered ports
PORT     STATE  SERVICE
80/tcp   open   http
443/tcp  open   https
1503/tcp open   imtc-mcs
2190/tcp open   tivoconnect
2191/tcp open   tvbus
9080/tcp closed glrpc
MAC Address: 00:11:D9:39:47:28 (TiVo)

Thanks,
Yog


----------



## moyekj

Yog, toggle off the "allow network remote" setting:
Settings--Remote, CableCARD & Devices--Network Remote Control--Allow network-based remote controls
Then toggle back on and reboot. A user following the last TiVo software release had similar problem and some sequence similar to above solved the problem.


----------



## wevets

I just downloaded kmttg v2.2l and set it up as I've set it up previous versions. I then refreshed the directory of programs on one of my TiVo premieres and attempted to download a program. I got the following job start and error messages.

>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Premier Fam Rm' C:\Users\steve\Documents\Video\Sherlock on Masterpiece - The Six Thatchers (01_01_2017).TiVo ...
http://192.168.29.251:80/download/Sherlock+on+Masterpiece.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=304
http IO exception for: http://192.168.29.251:80/download/Sherlock+on+Masterpiece.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=304
Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.29.251:80/download/Sherlock+on+Masterpiece.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=304
Download failed to file: C:\Users\steve\Documents\Video\Sherlock on Masterpiece - The Six Thatchers (01_01_2017).TiVo

I know kmttg is talking to the TiVo or I couldn't get the "my programs" directory. I know the target directory for the download exists. Can anyone help with what's causing the download error and how I can fix it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## moyekj

Reboot your TiVo. If problem persists after reboot then in config-Program Options turn on TS downloads option.


----------



## mattack

lpwcomp said:


> It's almost certainly H.264 and *must* be downloaded in TS and probably *cannot* be decrypted with tivodecode.


Is there a way to check on the Tivo if it's h.264? (or see in kmttg or some other app)?

I thought the h.264 issues with tivodecode were fixed.. or is it tivolibre I'm thinking of?

This was my guess of the problem too, but I had thought in the past I had successfully downloaded h.264 recordings.


----------



## lpwcomp

mattack said:


> Is there a way to check on the Tivo if it's h.264? (or see in kmttg or some other app)?


You can find out if a channel is MPEG2 or H.264.

Tune to the channel and got to:

Settings & Messages->Account & System Info->Tivo box Diagnostics

The Video PID for the tuner that is on that channel will tell you.


----------



## HerronScott

mattack said:


> I thought the h.264 issues with tivodecode were fixed.. or is it tivolibre I'm thinking of?


Must have been TivoLibre. wmcbrine has a tivodecode-ng but it's not fully working and he posted a few times about porting the fixes from TivoLibre to it.

Scott


----------



## wevets

The problem I was having with my TiVo Premiere refusing to download to kmttg was solved by rebooting the TiVo. Thanks moyekj.

Now I have a problem in that kmttg refuses to download all of a 94-minute program. It stops at 42:39. Several times. I checked the video PID, as suggested above, and it's MPEG2 on the channel from which the program was recorded. "combine download and decrypt" is not checked.
Is there anything I can check that will tell me why the download has stopped? Is there any setting of either kmttg or the TiVo premiere that will allow the download to complete?


----------



## moyekj

wevets:
kmttg / Wiki / Resume_Downloads


----------



## wevets

moyekj said:


> wevets:
> kmttg / Wiki / Resume_Downloads


moyekj, Thanks. I'll try this when I get a chance in the next day or so. The problem your link points to seems like the likely problem as the download has failed at exactly the same point several times on this machine and once on another.


----------



## mike386

It would be nice if I could change the IP address of a TiVo. I love the ease with which I can access my TiVos and download shows with kmttg when I am away from my home network. However, whenever my ISP changes my external IP address, I have to add new TiVos with the new IP address and enter all the port numbers again from scratch. Is there an easier way to do this that I am missing? If not, it would be great if an easier way could be added. 

Also, is there any way to delete shows on a TiVo HD?


----------



## moyekj

mike386 said:


> It would be nice if I could change the IP address of a TiVo. I love the ease with which I can access my TiVos and download shows with kmttg when I am away from my home network. However, whenever my ISP changes my external IP address, I have to add new TiVos with the new IP address and enter all the port numbers again from scratch. Is there an easier way to do this that I am missing? If not, it would be great if an easier way could be added.
> 
> Also, is there any way to delete shows on a TiVo HD?


 The solution to that problem is use DDNS. My Asus router has DDNS built in, which means I can assign a fixed name such as myname.asuscomm.com and use that instead of a specific IP number which as you say the ISP can change frequently. So when using kmttg away from home instead of IP numbers I use the above name which never changes.
TiVo removed all RPC related capability for series 3 TiVos so there's no RPC way of deleting shows. If you have a hacked series with TiVoWebPlus enabled you can delete, but I wouldn't recommend going down that path...

EDIT to add: Note you could directly edit kmttg config.ini to change IP #s instead of delete/add through GUI.


----------



## sheshechic

A problem seems to have developed. When I click on kmttg.jar the program starts to load and then immediately closes. I don't know when it started since I only use it occasionally and manually (no auto transfers), the last time I used it was in November. My system is windows 10. I tried uninstalling Avast, which I did switch to in the past week. Should I just uninstall and reinstall a fresh copy? If so how do I uninstall, since it doesn't appear in my programs list?


----------



## moyekj

sheshechic said:


> A problem seems to have developed. When I click on kmttg.jar the program starts to load and then immediately closes. I don't know when it started since I only use it occasionally and manually (no auto transfers), the last time I used it was in November. My system is windows 10. I tried uninstalling Avast, which I did switch to in the past week. Should I just uninstall and reinstall a fresh copy? If so how do I uninstall, since it doesn't appear in my programs list?


Remove the following file to see if it fixes the issue:
C:\Users\YourAccountName\kmttg_settings_v2


----------



## sheshechic

moyekj said:


> Remove the following file to see if it fixes the issue:
> C:\Users\YourAccountName\kmttg_settings_v2


It did work. Thank you. I feel like a boulder has been taken from my shoulders.


----------



## mattack

Do I need some OTHER setting enabled too? I enabled check download duration, and always get an error like this.. (and note that it STILL deletes the file even if it gets an error.. I'd say it shouldn't, out of safety..)

'Check download duration' option enabled => checking expected vs. actual
(Mismatch tolerance = 200 secs)
Expected duration = 3595 secs
Unable to determine duration using mediainfo from file: /Volumes/Tivo3/kmttgdownloads/Pure Genius/01_05_2017 Hero Worship 110.mpg
---DONE--- job=jdownload_decrypt output=/Volumes/Tivo3/kmttgdownloads/Pure Genius/01_05_2017 Hero Worship 110.mpg
>> Attempting rpc delete for id: tivo:rc.245826709
>> rpc delete succeeded.


----------



## lpwcomp

mattack said:


> Do I need some OTHER setting enabled too?


Make sure you *don't* have the "Combine download and Decrypt" option checked.



mattack said:


> I enabled check download duration, and always get an error like this.. (and note that it STILL deletes the file even if it gets an error.. I'd say it shouldn't, out of safety..)


Agreed. Sounds like a bug.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> Do I need some OTHER setting enabled too? I enabled check download duration, and always get an error like this.. (and note that it STILL deletes the file even if it gets an error.. I'd say it shouldn't, out of safety..)
> 
> 'Check download duration' option enabled => checking expected vs. actual
> (Mismatch tolerance = 200 secs)
> Expected duration = 3595 secs
> Unable to determine duration using mediainfo from file: /Volumes/Tivo3/kmttgdownloads/Pure Genius/01_05_2017 Hero Worship 110.mpg
> ---DONE--- job=jdownload_decrypt output=/Volumes/Tivo3/kmttgdownloads/Pure Genius/01_05_2017 Hero Worship 110.mpg
> >> Attempting rpc delete for id: tivo:rc.245826709
> >> rpc delete succeeded.


 Sounds like mediainfo is not working for you. Rename the "mediainfo_cli" folder under kmttg installation to something else to force kmttg to use ffmpeg instead of mediainfo to determine duration.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Sounds like mediainfo is not working for you. Rename the "mediainfo_cli" folder under kmttg installation to something else to force kmttg to use ffmpeg instead of mediainfo to determine duration.


What happens if there is no file for mediainfo to check?


----------



## mattack

lpwcomp said:


> Make sure you *don't* have the "Combine download and Decrypt" option checked.


ok, I remember in the past you didn't necessarily want to fix every single nitpicky bug, but I think this is another case that should be covered... it shouldn't let me set both of them at the same time, or should at least warn in the log output that it isn't doing check length BECAUSE you also have combine download & decrypt enabled..

I guess I'll just turn off the check duration setting for now, since I really really like having the files end up decrypted, so I can use them directly.. (I know, I could write a simple shell script or something to automate decrypting a random file..)


----------



## lpwcomp

mattack said:


> ok, I remember in the past you didn't necessarily want to fix every single nitpicky bug, but I think this is another case that should be covered... it shouldn't let me set both of them at the same time, or should at least warn in the log output that it isn't doing check length BECAUSE you also have combine download & decrypt enabled..
> 
> I guess I'll just turn off the check duration setting for now, since I really really like having the files end up decrypted, so I can use them directly.. (I know, I could write a simple shell script or something to automate decrypting a random file..)


You can set kmttg to d/l and decryp_t,_ just don't use the option that combines them into one step ,which is what you're currently doing.

Uncheck the box on the "Program Options" page that says "Combine download and decrypt".


----------



## moyekj

v2.2m version is now released.
Consult release notes for details:
kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


----------



## mattack

ok, I disabled combine decode & decrypt.. and it still fail to check duration..
Unable to determine duration using mediainfo from file: /Volumes/Tivo3/kmttgdownloads/Later...With Jools Holland/01_08_2017 4903.TiVo

edit: I removed a section saying I was unable to decrypt.. I actually ran out of disk space, it looks like if I use tivolibre, it will work...


----------



## lpwcomp

mattack said:


> ok, I disabled combine decode & decrypt.. and it still fail to check duration..
> Unable to determine duration using mediainfo from file: /Volumes/Tivo3/kmttgdownloads/Later...With Jools Holland/01_08_2017 4903.TiVo


Separating download and decrypt was an attempt to isolate the problem.



mattack said:


> edit: I removed a section saying I was unable to decrypt.. I actually ran out of disk space, it looks like if I use tivolibre, it will work...


If you're that low on disk space, it could be the source of all of your problems.


----------



## mattack

No, the disk space wasn't the problem except for that one time.. since I needed 2x the show size with separate download & decrypt.

using tivolibre seems to be allowing me to download successfully (even transport stream), even with combined download & decrypt.. I just can't use the check duration function, regardless of settings.


----------



## lpwcomp

mattack said:


> No, the disk space wasn't the problem except for that one time.. since I needed 2x the show size with separate download & decrypt.
> 
> using tivolibre seems to be allowing me to download successfully (even transport stream), even with combined download & decrypt.. I just can't use the check duration function, regardless of settings.


I only suggested enabling check duration to prevent kmttg from deleting the content on a failed download.

Separating download & decrypt was to isolate the problem.


----------



## badams888

After running autoskip from skipmode, my tivo is set to a live channel. Since this could be a spoiler (e.g. goes live on a sports show I'm currently recording) is there a setting that would have the tivo left in say, the myshows screen (i.e. send the tivo button at the end)?


----------



## moyekj

badams888 said:


> After running autoskip from skipmode, my tivo is set to a live channel. Since this could be a spoiler (e.g. goes live on a sports show I'm currently recording) is there a setting that would have the tivo left in say, the myshows screen (i.e. send the tivo button at the end)?


That doesn't work for people using the video/spoiler window. Originally I did use TiVo button but then was reminded that doesn't actually exit play for people using the video window.


----------



## gonzotek

moyekj said:


> That doesn't work for people using the video/spoiler window. Originally I did use TiVo button but then was reminded that doesn't actually exit play for people using the video window.


Those people clearly don't care about spoilers anyway!  I hate myself for seconding yet one more option that I know you'll then need to add to the ui and maintain, but I'd also prefer not to drop to live tv. Totally not a big deal though!!


----------



## badams888

moyekj said:


> That doesn't work for people using the video/spoiler window. Originally I did use TiVo button but then was reminded that doesn't actually exit play for people using the video window.


How about if the option in the autoskip tab for going to standby after a batch run would also go to standby from the gui after a scan (or perhaps an additional checkbox for that behavior).


----------



## Jimf1234

I'm having a hard time finding a encoding profile that will work with an iPod classic. Does anyone know of any that will work?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimf1234

How do I copy a profile from handbrake? The universal profile works in handbrake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moyekj

You can list CLI preset commands as follows:


Code:


HandBrakeCLI.exe --preset-list

From there universal is listed as:


Code:


-e x264 -q 20.0 -r 30 --pfr -a 1,1 -E ffaac,copy:ac3 -B 160,160 -6 dpl2,none -R Auto,Auto -D 0.0,0.0 --audio-copy-mask aac,ac3,dtshd,dts,mp3 --audio-fallback ffac3 -f mp4 -X 720 -Y 576 --loose-anamorphic --modulus 2 -m --x264-preset fast --h264-profile baseline --h264-level 3.0

So universal would be this for kmttg:


Code:


HANDBRAKE -i INPUT -e x264 -q 20.0 -r 30 --pfr -a 1,1 -E ffaac,copy:ac3 -B 160,160 -6 dpl2,none -R Auto,Auto -D 0.0,0.0 --audio-copy-mask aac,ac3,dtshd,dts,mp3 --audio-fallback ffac3 -f mp4 -X 720 -Y 576 --loose-anamorphic --modulus 2 -m --x264-preset fast --h264-profile baseline --h264-level 3.0 -o OUTPUT


----------



## Jimf1234

Thanks I'm using a mac is there anyway I can just add the universal.enc to the encode folder? Thanks again 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moyekj

I posted what the main contents of universal.enc should be above. Attached zip file has file you can put in "encode" folder.


----------



## moyekj

Anyone notice that Rovi may have actually fixed sports recordings such that you don't get repeats anymore? Last several days I've been using kmttg ToDo "Select Repeats" button out of habit that I would run every other day, and lately it hasn't had any repeats to select despite having NBA and NHL recordings that previously were getting scheduled repeat recordings all the time.


----------



## Jimf1234

moyekj said:


> I posted what the main contents of universal.enc should be above. Attached zip file has file you can put in "encode" folder.


Thankyou it worked perfect


----------



## worachj

moyekj said:


> Anyone notice that Rovi may have actually fixed sports recordings such that you don't get repeats anymore? Last several days I've been using kmttg ToDo "Select Repeats" button out of habit that I would run every other day, and lately it hasn't had any repeats to select despite having NBA and NHL recordings that previously were getting scheduled repeat recordings all the time.


Noticed it sometime last week for my Comcast listings in MN.


----------



## HerronScott

So should Season Passes be changed to OnePasses? I was just looking at my list in kmttg and noticed that it still referenced Season Passes. 

Scott


----------



## moyekj

Given that TiVo/Rovi basically broke OnePasses (new streaming content rarely shows up in the guide data) I think Season Passes are actually more accurate!


----------



## HerronScott

moyekj said:


> Given that TiVo/Rovi basically broke OnePasses (new streaming content rarely shows up in the guide data) I think Season Passes are actually more accurate!


Good point unfortunately!

Scott


----------



## ThAbtO

I just updated from 2.2j to 2.2m and it looked like KMTTG was not closed and re-opened, but it just updated to 2.2m.

One thing that shouldn't have been taken away was the Remote/Info on S3s as that still worked, but rather limited (as usually it is.)


----------



## bwperez

All I can say is AMAZING. Every time I quit paying attention to KMTTG for a bit I come back to some new amazing use. autoskip is wonderful. Even the wife loves it.

Now to my question. I'm trying out the autoskip mode for the first time and can't seem to get things to work exactly right. 
1 - captions fail ever time with "captions - cannot find an input file to process."
2 - is there a way to run the autoskip from skipmode as a step in the download process. I have two Tivo's that are not directly connected to a TV and would like them to use the skipmode data to automate the ad cut process. If the autoskip data isn't already downloaded kmttg uses videoredo for cut points and is wildly inaccurate and I don't have time to review every video downloaded. With autoskip data is is good enough to rely on. I record the same shows on the Tivo's connected to TVs and would like to download new shows every hour which would trigger the generation of autoskip data.

Is it possible? 

Brian


----------



## BH9244

This morning out of nowhere I seem unable to access one of my Tiivo units via KMTTG when I attempt to retrieve the NPL or To Do List on this Tivo I receive the following error msg

>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from DVR B5E6 ...
RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.1.17, port=1413): Connection timed out: connect

[java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.connect0(Native Method), java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.<init>(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketFactoryImpl.createSocket(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:206), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:172), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:629), com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying$1AutoThread.run(NowPlaying.java:90), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]

There have been no hardware or software changes, I can successfully ping the unit, I have the correct IP, have re set both the unit and the PC trying to connect to as well as the router and swirtch it is connected to, other devices sharing that switch can be accessed without a problem and the other unit works fine, using KMTTG V2.2L, I'm sure I'm missing something obvious but don't see it at the moment, any guidance appreciated. Thanks


----------



## HerronScott

BH9244 said:


> This morning out of nowhere I seem unable to access one of my Tiivo units via KMTTG when I attempt to retrieve the NPL or To Do List on this Tivo I receive the following error msg
> 
> >> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from DVR B5E6 ...
> RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.1.17, port=1413): Connection timed out: connect
> 
> [java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.connect0(Native Method), java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.<init>(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketFactoryImpl.createSocket(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:206), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:172), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:629), com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying$1AutoThread.run(NowPlaying.java:90), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]
> 
> There have been no hardware or software changes, I can successfully ping the unit, I have the correct IP, have re set both the unit and the PC trying to connect to as well as the router and swirtch it is connected to, other devices sharing that switch can be accessed without a problem and the other unit works fine, using KMTTG V2.2L, I'm sure I'm missing something obvious but don't see it at the moment, any guidance appreciated. Thanks


I got the same thing this morning after our Roamio Pro updated to 20.6.3 RC15 last night. Try rebooting your TiVo as that resolved it for me.

The Android app and our Mini were also having issues connecting but interestingly TiVo Desktop was not and was able to successfully pull down a list of shows to transfer.

Scott


----------



## BH9244

Thanks re-booting cured it, thought I had already done so but perhaps not.


----------



## ThAbtO

BH9244 said:


> This morning out of nowhere I seem unable to access one of my Tiivo units via KMTTG when I attempt to retrieve the NPL or To Do List on this Tivo I receive the following error msg
> 
> >> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from DVR B5E6 ...
> RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.1.17, port=1413): Connection timed out: connect
> 
> [java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.connect0(Native Method), java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.<init>(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketFactoryImpl.createSocket(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:206), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:172), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:629), com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying$1AutoThread.run(NowPlaying.java:90), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]
> 
> There have been no hardware or software changes, I can successfully ping the unit, I have the correct IP, have re set both the unit and the PC trying to connect to as well as the router and swirtch it is connected to, other devices sharing that switch can be accessed without a problem and the other unit works fine, using KMTTG V2.2L, I'm sure I'm missing something obvious but don't see it at the moment, any guidance appreciated. Thanks


Try resetting the Network Remote control (Settings & Messages / Settings / Remote, CableCard & Devices / Network Remote Control) and toggle it between "Do not allow" and "Allow." (Turn it off and back on.) Then reboot.


----------



## global_dev

trying to get the autoskip batch going on osx..

in terminal I am launching the action



Code:


sh kmttg -s "BOLT"

and get the following



Code:


Processing AutoSkip from SkipMode for tivo 'BOLT'
ERROR: RPC error response:
{
   "code": "authenticationFailed",
   "text": "error response from IT code: 'usernamePasswordError' text: 'Customer does not exist'",
   "type": "error"
}
ERROR: rpc Auth error - null
Shutdown hook executing
SHUTTING DOWN


----------



## moyekj

You need to execute kmttg script in the kmttg install dir so that config files are found, so you probably need something like:


Code:


sh "cd /where/kmttg/is installed; sh kmttg -s 'BOLT'"


----------



## global_dev

moyekj said:


> You need to execute kmttg script in the kmttg install dir so that config files are found, so you probably need something like:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sh "cd /where/kmttg/is installed; sh kmttg -s 'BOLT'"


i want to believe that is what's going on.. I'm in the dir that has the kmttg executable and the config file

running v2.2m



Code:


jslug:Downloads jonathan$ cd kmttg_v0p8t/
jslug:kmttg_v0p8t jonathan$ ls
AtomicParsley        config.ini       
AutoSkip.ini        css            mencoder
curl            rc_images
LICENSE            encode            service
ProjectX        ffmpeg            slingbox
README.html        handbrake        tivo-libre-0.7.2.jar
TtGo_blue.ico        hs_err_pid16554.log    tivodecode
VRDscripts        index.html        tivodecode_MacOSX_intel
auto.history        jobData.dat        tools_version
auto.ini        kmttg            web
auto.log.0        kmttg.jar
comskip            kmttg.log

jslug:kmttg_v0p8t jonathan$ sh kmttg -s "BOLT D6EA"
Processing AutoSkip from SkipMode for tivo 'BOLT'
ERROR: RPC error response:
{
   "code": "authenticationFailed",
   "text": "error response from IT code: 'usernamePasswordError' text: 'Customer does not exist'",
   "type": "error"
}
ERROR: rpc Auth error - null
Shutdown hook executing
SHUTTING DOWN
jslug:kmttg_v0p8t jonathan$

in the config file, these 2 are populated (everything else works)
<tivo_username>
<tivo_password>


----------



## bbrown9

BH9244 said:


> This morning out of nowhere I seem unable to access one of my Tiivo units via KMTTG when I attempt to retrieve the NPL or To Do List on this Tivo I receive the following error msg
> 
> >> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from DVR B5E6 ...
> RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.1.17, port=1413): Connection timed out: connect
> 
> [java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.connect0(Native Method), java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.<init>(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketFactoryImpl.createSocket(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:206), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:172), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:629), com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying$1AutoThread.run(NowPlaying.java:90), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]
> 
> There have been no hardware or software changes, I can successfully ping the unit, I have the correct IP, have re set both the unit and the PC trying to connect to as well as the router and swirtch it is connected to, other devices sharing that switch can be accessed without a problem and the other unit works fine, using KMTTG V2.2L, I'm sure I'm missing something obvious but don't see it at the moment, any guidance appreciated. Thanks


I'm seeing the same thing. My TiVo recently updated to 20.6.3 RC15.


----------



## ThAbtO

global_dev said:


> i want to believe that is what's going on.. I'm in the dir that has the kmttg executable and the config file
> 
> running v2.2m
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> jslug:Downloads jonathan$ cd kmttg_v0p8t/
> jslug:kmttg_v0p8t jonathan$ ls
> AtomicParsley        config.ini
> AutoSkip.ini        css            mencoder
> curl            rc_images
> LICENSE            encode            service
> ProjectX        ffmpeg            slingbox
> README.html        handbrake        tivo-libre-0.7.2.jar
> TtGo_blue.ico        hs_err_pid16554.log    tivodecode
> VRDscripts        index.html        tivodecode_MacOSX_intel
> auto.history        jobData.dat        tools_version
> auto.ini        kmttg            web
> auto.log.0        kmttg.jar
> comskip            kmttg.log
> 
> jslug:kmttg_v0p8t jonathan$ sh kmttg -s "BOLT D6EA"
> Processing AutoSkip from SkipMode for tivo 'BOLT'
> ERROR: RPC error response:
> {
> "code": "authenticationFailed",
> "text": "error response from IT code: 'usernamePasswordError' text: 'Customer does not exist'",
> "type": "error"
> }
> ERROR: rpc Auth error - null
> Shutdown hook executing
> SHUTTING DOWN
> jslug:kmttg_v0p8t jonathan$
> 
> in the config file, these 2 are populated (everything else works)
> <tivo_username>
> <tivo_password>


Make sure you have the full tivo.com login such as [email protected] not "john" with the proper password entered in KMTTG's Config under Tivo tab.


----------



## global_dev

ThAbtO said:


> Make sure you have the full tivo.com login such as [email protected] not "john" with the proper password entered in KMTTG's Config under Tivo tab.


it's the full information for username, logs into tivo.com w/o issue.


----------



## ThAbtO

global_dev said:


> it's the full information for username, logs into tivo.com w/o issue.


But it says user/customer does not exist. Checked for any typos?


----------



## global_dev

ThAbtO said:


> But it says user/customer does not exist. Checked for any typos?


doh. username was wrong... don't know how many years that's been incorrectly

new problem


Code:


slug:kmttg_v0p8t jonathan$ sh kmttg -s "BOLT"
Processing AutoSkip from SkipMode for tivo 'BOLT'
ERROR: Can't determine bodyId for TiVo: BOLT
ERROR: RemoteInit - (IP=middlemind.tivo.com, port=443): null
ERROR: [com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:214), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:182), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:633), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.SkipManager.visualDetectBatch(SkipManager.java:602), com.tivo.kmttg.main.kmttg.main(kmttg.java:108)]

Shutdown hook executing

SHUTTING DOWN

beckerjslug:kmttg_v0p8t jonathan$


----------



## ThAbtO

global_dev said:


> new problem
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> slug:kmttg_v0p8t jonathan$ sh kmttg -s "BOLT"
> Processing AutoSkip from SkipMode for tivo 'BOLT'
> ERROR: Can't determine bodyId for TiVo: BOLT
> ERROR: RemoteInit - (IP=middlemind.tivo.com, port=443): null
> ERROR: [com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:214), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:182), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:633), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.SkipManager.visualDetectBatch(SkipManager.java:602), com.tivo.kmttg.main.kmttg.main(kmttg.java:108)]
> 
> Shutdown hook executing
> 
> SHUTTING DOWN
> 
> beckerjslug:kmttg_v0p8t jonathan$


For this:
Try resetting the Network Remote control (Settings & Messages / Settings / Remote, CableCard & Devices / Network Remote Control) and toggle it between "Do not allow" and "Allow." (Turn it off and back on.) Then reboot.


----------



## global_dev

unfortunately, that didn't fix it... i got the same



Code:


Processing AutoSkip from SkipMode for tivo 'BOLT'

ERROR: Can't determine bodyId for TiVo: BOLT

ERROR: RemoteInit - (IP=middlemind.tivo.com, port=443): null

ERROR: [com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:214), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:182), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:633), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.SkipManager.visualDetectBatch(SkipManager.java:602), com.tivo.kmttg.main.kmttg.main(kmttg.java:108)]

Shutdown hook executing

SHUTTING DOWN




ThAbtO said:


> For this:
> Try resetting the Network Remote control (Settings & Messages / Settings / Remote, CableCard & Devices / Network Remote Control) and toggle it between "Do not allow" and "Allow." (Turn it off and back on.) Then reboot.


----------



## moyekj

Is "BOLT" the right name for the TiVo? Case is important/matters. kmttg doesn't have the tsn # for it and is trying to get it from tivo.com and it's not working, either because of login issue or wrong name given. You can avoid it trying to use tivo.com for the tsn # by adding it in kmttg config.ini file. Make sure there's no dashes in it if you add it manually to config.ini.


Code:


<tsn_BOLT>
xxxxxxxx


----------



## global_dev

The actual Tivo name is the one I have been using "BOLT D6EA" and that is the on I have been using in the code (just not here). maybe the space is an issue?

could it be a jdk issue?

unadulterated code i just tried to execute



Code:


beckerjslug:kmttg_v0p8t jonathan$ sh kmttg -s "BOLT D6EA"

Processing AutoSkip from SkipMode for tivo 'BOLT'

ERROR: Can't determine bodyId for TiVo: BOLT

ERROR: RemoteInit - (IP=middlemind.tivo.com, port=443): null

ERROR: [com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:214), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:182), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:633), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.SkipManager.visualDetectBatch(SkipManager.java:602), com.tivo.kmttg.main.kmttg.main(kmttg.java:108)]

Shutdown hook executing

SHUTTING DOWN

Interestingly the TSN already appears to be in the config.ini



Code:


# kmttg config.ini file
<MAK>
1234ABC

<TIVOS>
BOLT D6EA            192.168.1.13      

<SHARES>

<tsn_BOLT D6EA>
15dig number

<limit_npl_BOLT D6EA>
0

<enableRpc_BOLT D6EA>
1

<httpserver_enable>
1

<httpserver_port>
8181

<httpserver_cache>
/Users/jonathan/Downloads/kmttg_v0p8t/web/cache

<httpserver_share_filter>
0

<RemoveTivoFile>
1

<RemoveComcutFiles>
0

<RemoveComcutFiles_mpeg>
0

<RemoveMpegFile>
0

<VRD>
0

<VRDexe>


<QSFixBackupMpegFile>
0

<UseAdscan>
0

<VrdReview>
0

<comskip_review>
0

<VrdReview_noCuts>
0

<VrdQsFilter>
0

<VrdDecrypt>
0

<VrdEncode>
0

<VrdAllowMultiple>
0

<VrdCombineCutEncode>
0

<VrdQsfixMpeg2ps>
0

<VrdOneAtATime>
0

<TSDownload>
0

<HideProtectedFiles>
0

<TiVoSort>
1

<OverwriteFiles>
0

<DeleteFailedDownloads>
1

<rpcnpl>
1

<combine_download_decrypt>
1

<single_download>
0

<persistQueue>
false

<tivoFileNameFormat>
[mainTitle][/][title]_[SeriesEpNumber]_[movieYear]

.
.
.
<tivodecode>
/Users/jonathan/Downloads/kmttg_v0p8t/tivodecode/tivodecode

<DsdDecrypt>
0

<tivolibreDecrypt>
0

<tivolibreCompat>
1

<dsd>


<ffmpeg>
/Users/jonathan/Downloads/kmttg_v0p8t/ffmpeg/ffmpeg

<mediainfo>


<mencoder>
/Users/jonathan/Downloads/kmttg_v0p8t/mencoder/mencoder

<handbrake>
/Users/jonathan/Downloads/kmttg_v0p8t/handbrake/HandBrakeCLI

<comskip>
/Users/jonathan/Downloads/kmttg_v0p8t/comskip/comskip

<comskipIni>
/Users/jonathan/Downloads/kmttg_v0p8t/comskip/comskip.ini

<MaxJobs>
1

<MinChanDigits>
1

<AtomicParsley>
/Users/jonathan/Downloads/kmttg_v0p8t/AtomicParsley/AtomicParsley

<t2extract>
/usr/local/Cellar/ccextractor/0.84/bin/ccextractor

<t2extract_args>


<ccextractor>


<custom>


<web_query>
http://www.imdb.com/find?s=all&q=

<tivo_username>
"corrected username :)"

<tivo_password>
"password"

<metadata_files>
last

<metadata_entries>


<CheckDiskSpace>
0

<LowSpaceSize>
0

<CheckBeacon>
1

<UseOldBeacon>
0

<TivoWebPlusDelete>
0

<rpcDelete>
1

<rpcOld>
0

<cpu_cores>
8

<download_tries>
5

<download_retry_delay>
10

<download_delay>
10

<download_time_estimate>
0

<download_check_length>
0

<autoskip_enabled>
1

<autoskip_import>
1

<autoskip_prune>
1

<autoskip_batch_standby>
0

<autoskip_jumpToEnd>
0

<autoskip_padding>
0

<autoskip_ServiceItems>
BOLT D6EA            true              

<autoLogSizeMB>
10

<npl_when_started>
1

<showHistoryInTable>
1

<autotune_tivoName>
BOLT D6EA

<autotune_enabled>
false

<autotune_channel_interval>
5

<autotune_button_interval>
1000

<autotune_chan1>
0

<autotune_chan2>
1

.
.
.




moyekj said:


> Is "BOLT" the right name for the TiVo? Case is important/matters. kmttg doesn't have the tsn # for it and is trying to get it from tivo.com and it's not working, either because of login issue or wrong name given. You can avoid it trying to use tivo.com for the tsn # by adding it in kmttg config.ini file. Make sure there's no dashes in it if you add it manually to config.ini.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <tsn_BOLT>
> xxxxxxxx


----------



## moyekj

Seems pretty clear from logs kmttg is using "BOLT" as the name. Try running using single quotes around the whole name with the space instead of double quotes. kmttg messages need to reflect it's using the full name rather than just BOLT or of course things won't work. You may have to bypass the "kmttg" wrapper script and use kmttg.jar directly to get things working.

java -jar /path/to/kmttg.jar -s "BOLT D6EA"


----------



## global_dev

the single quotes didn't work (still showed as 'BOLT', but the java line did exactly as you wrote it. Yay! Thanks

now I need how to figure out how to get that running in automator and schedule it. been so long that i played around in terminal and BASH, i've totally gone back to almost no knowledge.



moyekj said:


> Seems pretty clear from logs kmttg is using "BOLT" as the name. Try running using single quotes around the whole name with the space instead of double quotes. kmttg messages need to reflect it's using the full name rather than just BOLT or of course things won't work. You may have to bypass the "kmttg" wrapper script and use kmttg.jar directly to get things working.
> 
> java -jar /path/to/kmttg.jar -s "BOLT D6EA"


----------



## deboxtremo

Have tried searching for a solution for months so want to see if anyone has one here. I'm a long time kmttg user and I use plex to stream content after decryption. Sometime in the last year Comcast switched some channels/shows in my market (Nashville TN) to the mpeg4 format, so downloading in ts format seems to get me closer to working again, and I switched to decoding via tivolibre per recommendations, but the resulting file always has audio sync issues beginning around 10 min in and sometimes video artifacts as well. I get the same experience if trying to watch via vlc player or via plex streaming so I think it's something with the decryption?

Is there a specific configuration I need to use in kmttg to properly decrypt these files?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## moyekj

deboxtremo said:


> Have tried searching for a solution for months so want to see if anyone has one here. I'm a long time kmttg user and I use plex to stream content after decryption. Sometime in the last year Comcast switched some channels/shows in my market (Nashville TN) to the mpeg4 format, so downloading in ts format seems to get me closer to working again, and I switched to decoding via tivolibre per recommendations, but the resulting file always has audio sync issues beginning around 10 min in and sometimes video artifacts as well. I get the same experience if trying to watch via vlc player or via plex streaming so I think it's something with the decryption?
> 
> Is there a specific configuration I need to use in kmttg to properly decrypt these files?
> 
> Thank you for your help!


"QS Fix" needs to be part of task set, ideally with VideoRedo. Without VideoRedo ffmpeg is used which MAY still help.


----------



## worachj

deboxtremo said:


> Have tried searching for a solution for months so want to see if anyone has one here. I'm a long time kmttg user and I use plex to stream content after decryption. Sometime in the last year Comcast switched some channels/shows in my market (Nashville TN) to the mpeg4 format, so downloading in ts format seems to get me closer to working again, and I switched to decoding via tivolibre per recommendations, but the resulting file always has audio sync issues beginning around 10 min in and sometimes video artifacts as well. I get the same experience if trying to watch via vlc player or via plex streaming so I think it's something with the decryption?


I have same problems with Comcast(MN) h.264 format and follow the same steps as you (TS, tivolibre). I've found no solution, the audio/video get out of sync.

I go a step further and try to strip commercials using comskip but its so slow and takes so long that I've never let it finish. If I use the Autoskip points to bypass comskip, I can get the audio/video in sync. The Autoskip points from kmttg seems to keep the audio/video in sync. The only problem is if I fast forward or rewind the audio/video will get out of sync.

So I agree that Comcast's h.264 format is causing decryp problems.


----------



## worachj

moyekj said:


> "QS Fix" needs to be part of task set, ideally with VideoRedo. Without VideoRedo ffmpeg is used which MAY still help.


No help for me when using QS Fix and ffmpeg. Audio/video still out of sync for h.264 format.


----------



## deboxtremo

worachj said:


> No help for me when using QS Fix and ffmpeg. Audio/video still out of sync for h.264 format.


Thanks for the tips! Worachj - have you tried VideoReDo? I'm hoping I can find a case of someone in my situation finding it working before I jump in and pay for the software and it still won't work. Maybe I'll see if the free trial will let me try it


----------



## worachj

deboxtremo said:


> Thanks for the tips! Worachj - have you tried VideoReDo? I'm hoping I can find a case of someone in my situation finding it working before I jump in and pay for the software and it still won't work. Maybe I'll see if the free trial will let me try it


No, I do not have VideoReDo. Its suppose to have better h.264 support, but I haven't seen anybody calm success on Comcast's h.264 format. I'm like you, waiting until someone has success using VideoReDo on Comcast h.264 video before spending money on it.


----------



## bbrown9

ThAbtO said:


> Try resetting the Network Remote control (Settings & Messages / Settings / Remote, CableCard & Devices / Network Remote Control) and toggle it between "Do not allow" and "Allow." (Turn it off and back on.) Then reboot.


thanks! This fixed the problem I was having.


----------



## global_dev

fantastic... addition to an already fantastic application..

any chance that the scripts could be remotely started via/integrated into the webserver?



moyekj said:


> You need to execute kmttg script in the kmttg install dir so that config files are found, so you probably need something like:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sh "cd /where/kmttg/is installed; sh kmttg -s 'BOLT'"


----------



## samccfl99

I have been having trouble lately on more than _some_ downloads. The downloaded size is right, but when I use Windows Live Movie Maker (with Tivo Desktop installed), like I always did, these downloads stop early at different points, usually less than 10 minutes in. When this used to happen, I always reverted back to V1.1L and then the re-downloaded file would process completely. When I use that version on these files, it transfers very slow and a very small file results. It is random. I thought it might have to do with partial recordings, but no. I cannot pin it down.

Any ideas? *Thanks.*


----------



## ThAbtO

samccfl99 said:


> I have been having trouble lately on more than _some_ downloads. The downloaded size is right, but when I use Windows Live Movie Maker (with Tivo Desktop installed), like I always did, these downloads stop early at different points, usually less than 10 minutes in. When this used to happen, I always reverted back to V1.1L and then the re-downloaded file would process completely. When I use that version on these files, it transfers very slow and a very small file results. It is random. I thought it might have to do with partial recordings, but no. I cannot pin it down.
> 
> Any ideas? *Thanks.*


It could be MPEG4 and need to download in TS format, or if you are using TS format, to switch it off.


----------



## samccfl99

ThAbtO said:


> It could be MPEG4 and need to download in TS format, or if you are using TS format, to switch it off.


I really do not know most of what you just said. I only have used the program to download from my Roamio Pro to my W7 desktop pc after I found it several years ago when I got sick of Tivo Desktop, that hardly ever worked. I do know that comcast has not changed to MPEG4 in this area yet. This happens alot with MSNBC, but it did also happen on Comedy Central on TDS last night. Thanks for the response, though.

_I LOST THE MADONNA FU IN DC...CAN'T GET PAST 10 MIN OF 55 MIN AND IT IS AT THE END..._


----------



## HerronScott

samccfl99 said:


> I really do not know most of what you just said. I only have used the program to download from my Roamio Pro to my W7 desktop pc after I found it several years ago when I got sick of Tivo Desktop, that hardly ever worked. I do know that comcast has not changed to MPEG4 in this area yet. This happens alot with MSNBC, but it did also happen on Comedy Central on TDS last night. Thanks for the response, though.


Are you sure they haven't transitioned to MPEG4? You aren't that far from Miami/Dade County which TiVo's website is reporting has moved to MPEG4. Maybe they've expanded it.

Scott


----------



## badams888

kmttg has been *changing *my config file paths to c:\kmttg and *turns off *the autoskip server mode, if it can't access my file server pc.

Normally all the paths point to a mapped network drive as y:\tivos. I only need to access these paths if I'm downloading files.

To save energy when just using the autoskip sever, I turn off my file server. Then to use the kmttg machine is just 25 watts, ssd and no monitor; I vnc in from a tablet. But if I run kmttg w/o the file server up, it changes the config.

Is there a way to make kmttg keep its settings on startup, when the file paths are not available?


----------



## samccfl99

HerronScott said:


> Are you sure they haven't transitioned to MPEG4? You aren't that far from Miami/Dade County which TiVo's website is reporting has moved to MPEG4. Maybe they've expanded it.
> 
> Scott


I never got a letter like some people were reporting and I looked, but I do not see anything that shows MPEG4 on any display. It is weird because it happened on TDS and I do download that for clips quite a bit and had no problem like this in the past. Is there a way to tell?

Oh, I see now that on some of the channels, what is displaying in the grid is a much smaller file size compared to some other older things that I have in the tivo (got tons). Seems like CNN, MSNBC, FX. Looks like Comedy Central went recently.

Is there a fix for this? I was reading something about this a while ago, but did not pay much attention to it.

Thanks.

_I LOOKED AND I DO HAVE THE FOLLOWING OPTIONS SET:

You have to enable TS downloads for H264 TiVo fies.
File--Configure--Program Options--Download TiVo fies in Transport Stream format
You should also enable "Decrypt using tivolibre instead of tivodecode" option
_
*I GUESS THAT'S IT THEN? No more transfering if MPEG4? *


----------



## HerronScott

samccfl99 said:


> I never got a letter like some people were reporting and I looked, but I do not see anything that shows MPEG4 on any display. It is weird because it happened on TDS and I do download that for clips quite a bit and had no problem like this in the past. Is there a way to tell?
> 
> Oh, I see now that on some of the channels, what is displaying in the grid is a much smaller file size compared to some other older things that I have in the tivo (got tons). Seems like CNN, MSNBC, FX. Looks like Comedy Central went recently.
> 
> Is there a fix for this? I was reading something about this a while ago, but did not pay much attention to it.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> _I LOOKED AND I DO HAVE THE FOLLOWING OPTIONS SET:
> 
> You have to enable TS downloads for H264 TiVo fies.
> File--Configure--Program Options--Download TiVo fies in Transport Stream format
> You should also enable "Decrypt using tivolibre instead of tivodecode" option
> _
> *I GUESS THAT'S IT THEN? No more transfering if MPEG4? *


Tune to a channel you want to check and then go to TiVo box Diagnostics under Account & System Information. If you scroll down to the tuner that is tuned to the channel in question, check the Video PID which should show if it's MPEG2 or MPEG4.

Sounds like you have the right options selected to download MPEG4. Can you try downloading one through a web browser? What also seems odd is you indicated that 1.1 works for the same show?

Scott


----------



## samccfl99

Sorry to be so stupid sometimes. So I checked the Decrypt box (it does not put out a .mpg, but a .ts...no problem, I changed it) and the MPG file works fine in that format. How can I stop the first download from happening? Yeah, I know it is a bit dumb.

Thanks


----------



## badams888

suggestion for autoskip server: (goal is to have a hands off autoskip approach)

1) change the meaning of the server checkmark: run server, but if there are no skip table entries, then temporarily disable (i.e. same as tuning to live channel 0). If server mode is checked and new entries are added to the skip table, then re-enable (i.e. like using live channel 1).

Then one can set the check-mark one time and forget about it. Currently, if I prune the skip table down to zero entries, the check-mark is unset, requiring manual intervention to turn it back on.

2) Include one more live channel (perhaps 1-1 if that works on all tivos) which would do a refresh of the NPL and an autoskip scan of all new shows with skip - without asking for a confirmation on the kmttg computer.

With these 2 features, one could have a hands off computer running kmttg (say an old laptop). With wake on lan, vnc, and the tivo app on my tablet, I could then easily have autoskip without touching the kmttg computer. As good as if autoskip were part of the tivo itself.


----------



## moyekj

There's already a way to automate AutoSkip from SkipMode in batch mode via a scheduler:
kmttg / Wiki / windows_task_scheduler


----------



## badams888

moyekj said:


> There's already a way to automate AutoSkip from SkipMode in batch mode via a scheduler:
> kmttg / Wiki / windows_task_scheduler


Thanks.

That works quite well, however, I can't get the set standby mode after batch... option to work using the -s mytivo option. I'm running it via a shortcut, not the scheduler - could that be my problem? I'm on win10.

Also, is there a wiki entry with all the command line options?


----------



## moyekj

badams888 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> That works quite well, however, I can't get the set standby mode after batch... option to work using the -s mytivo option. I'm running it via a shortcut, not the scheduler - could that be my problem? I'm on win10.
> 
> Also, is there a wiki entry with all the command line options?


Standby mode after batch works for me for series 5 unit. Just tried it again using:
java -jar kmttg.jar -s TIVONAME

To see all available command line options:
java -jar kmttg.jar -h


----------



## badams888

moyekj said:


> Standby mode after batch works for me for series 5 unit. Just tried it again using:
> java -jar kmttg.jar -s TIVONAME
> 
> To see all available command line options:
> java -jar kmttg.jar -h


Thanks, my tivo is a series 5 and using the remote tab in kmttg I can toggle standby.

I ran it from a command prompt using java instead of javaw and I see the below output. Should there be any messages if it is going to standby? I tried throwing in the -b and that didn't change anything. I also tried -d and didn't see anything about standby, though it did output lots of other debug stuff.

Perhaps you could you add a debug message when going to standby?



Code:


C:\kmttg>java.exe -jar "kmttg.jar" -b -s mytivo
Processing AutoSkip from SkipMode for tivo 'mytivo'
1 entries found to process for AutoSkip from SkipMode:
   Jeopardy!
mytivo: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'Jeopardy!'
0: start=00:00:09.125 end=00:04:39.145
1: start=00:06:59.335 end=00:12:27.363
2: start=00:14:48.887 end=00:22:28.646
3: start=00:25:34.349 end=00:27:39.524
4: start=00:28:01.663 end=00:28:34.079
Saving AutoSkip entry: Jeopardy!
Shutdown hook executing
SHUTTING DOWN


----------



## moyekj

I added a log message when going to standby for next release.


----------



## ThAbtO

I was checking on the Recently Deleted folder on my 4TB Roamio and it only shows 1000 shows, but there were actually more than it would show. Trying to perm. delete them was tedious under the Tivo remote (2 presses, and wait on each)

Then tried KMTTG and it was just 1 key press, no waiting.


----------



## badams888

moyekj said:


> I added a log message when going to standby for next release.


Thanks, I built from source, found your added message. I think there's a *timing* issue. When I added one additional log.print as below, it worked:

I have a roamio OTA, which has only fast ethernet (not gigabit), maybe that's what's going on here. 


Code:


               log.print("Switching to standby mode for TiVo:1 " + tivoName);
               JSONObject j = new JSONObject();
               log.print("Switching to standby mode for TiVo:2 " + tivoName); // now it works


----------



## moyekj

v2.2n version is now released. Consult release notes Wiki for details:
kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


----------



## badams888

After a bit more testing, I found that the standby fix (log after the new JSONObject) would sometimes fail. So, I added a true sleep instead, and this did not fail in some 10-15 times I tested it. I reverted back to make sure the problem was there w/o the sleep, and it seems that if there were no shows that needed scanning, it did not fail; but would fail only if there had been a scan. Below is what is working for me.

(The compiler insisted on the extra try/catch though I confess to not understanding how that really works - I used sample code found by Dr. Google)



Code:


               log.print("Switching to standby mode for TiVo: " + tivoName);
               JSONObject j = new JSONObject();
                try {
                    Thread.sleep(1000);
                } catch(InterruptedException ex) {
                    Thread.currentThread().interrupt();
                }
                j.put("event", "standby");


----------



## mattack

Short version: can I have transport stream downloads automatically converted to mpg? 

Detailed version: can I make an encoding profile that does the equivalent of:
ffmpeg -i file.ts -acodec copy -vcodec copy file.mp4
???

Basically, I want them auto converted, since my main use of downloading is to play shows in VLC on my iPad, and I get no audio if I try playing a .ts file but mpg files work fine.


----------



## ThAbtO

VLC no longer supports AC3 audio, but if you encode with a profile that converts to AAC audio, it should have sound.


----------



## ThAbtO

Does KMTTG have auto-refresh of NPLs?


----------



## trireme32

I'm sorry if this has been asked and answered, but I have been searching and reading for hours.

I am using a Roamio OTA.
Is there a way to set up auto-transfer to capture all movies? For the auto-transfer keywords, I tried separate instances of Category=Movies and Genre=Movies, but when I do a dry run, the log file shows all of the items in My Shows.


----------



## mattack

ThAbtO said:


> VLC no longer supports AC3 audio, but if you encode with a profile that converts to AAC audio, it should have sound.


I am using an older version of VLC that does support AC3. I don't think that's the problem.. (in other words, my mpeg 2 downloads, mainly from broadcast channels, work fine/have sound in VLC).


----------



## lpwcomp

ThAbtO said:


> Does KMTTG have auto-refresh of NPLs?


In GUI mode? Only when looping for auto transfers. Why would it be needed any other time?


----------



## ThAbtO

lpwcomp said:


> In GUI mode? Only when looping for auto transfers. Why would it be needed any other time?


I am downloading a marathon this weekend and had to hit refresh about every 1 hr, and I thought an auto-refresh would come in handy.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> Short version: can I have transport stream downloads automatically converted to mpg?
> 
> Detailed version: can I make an encoding profile that does the equivalent of:
> ffmpeg -i file.ts -acodec copy -vcodec copy file.mp4
> ???
> 
> Basically, I want them auto converted, since my main use of downloading is to play shows in VLC on my iPad, and I get no audio if I try playing a .ts file but mpg files work fine.


Assuming input file is mpeg2 video in TS container, this will simply remux to PS container:

ff_ps_remux.enc


Code:


# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
PS Remux

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -vcodec copy -acodec copy -f vob OUTPUT

# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
mpg


----------



## lpwcomp

ThAbtO said:


> I am downloading a marathon this weekend and had to hit refresh about every 1 hr, and I thought an auto-refresh would come in handy.


Then why not set up an auto transfer and then loop in GUI?


----------



## mattack

Thanks, I'll try that. It would be great if somehow I could have that happen with only ts files, and not with mpg files, since I switch back to mpg mode for broadcast channels (since I know it's more reliable).

Plus, maybe me leaving out -f vob was an issue, but my test manual conversion ended up a few minutes shorter than the original. I didn't watch it in full to see if there were literally chunks left out, or it was a bad time estimation (I have seen both happen in other kinds of conversions).


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> v2.2n version is now released. Consult release notes Wiki for details:
> kmttg / Wiki / release_notes





> css update for *START JOBS* and *CANCEL JOBS* buttons to add black border and grey focus color so as to make it much more obvious these are buttons.


Why aren't these just "real" buttons, like the rest of the buttons in the UI?

also, the fact that they do rollover is kind of weird.


----------



## weggie

Hi there, I have been using kmttg on a few Tivos at home without any issue when all of a sudden one day the processing gets hung at comskip. No other changes had been made but it gets to that step and just hangs.









Notice comskip has been running for 18 hours? I have been moving, cutting and re-encoding shows from this Tivo for a while and today it stopped. I am on the latest version of kmttg.

Any suggestions for things to try? I did try using some different settings in the *.ini of comskip but I have put the file back tot he default.

Thanks


----------



## minimeh

weggie said:


> Hi there, I have been using kmttg on a few Tivos at home without any issue when all of a sudden one day the processing gets hung at comskip. No other changes had been made but it gets to that step and just hangs.


Barring more detailed information such as your kmttg log, comskip settings and output, or Mediainfo analysis of the video file, sounds like the channel that your show is on is now delivering H.264 video. The general public version of comskip doesn't handle H.264, but there is an "Early Access" version that does. The "Early Access" version requires a $10 donation but for me was well worth it. See www.comskip.org - comskip.org or Comskip for details.


----------



## worachj

weggie said:


> Notice comskip has been running for 18 hours? I have been moving, cutting and re-encoding shows from this Tivo for a while and today it stopped. I am on the latest version of kmttg.


Same thing happens to me with Comcast's h.264 channels. I haven't found any way to get them to work in comskip. It was suggested I should try using videoRedo, which is suppose to have better h.264 support, but I don't own a copy so I don't know if it will work. The only way I can remove commercials from Comcast's h.264 channels is to use the skip points generated by kmttg's AutoSkip.


----------



## rfryar

I have an issue where the download does not finish, it gets about 10% and then assumes it is done. I have tried both with decrypt enabled and disabled and get the same results. Is there another way to force it to download?

*EDIT* Using TS it seems to have gotten past that spot.. Will see if it finishes.


----------



## lpwcomp

rfryar said:


> I have an issue where the download does not finish, it gets about 10% and then assumes it is done. I have tried both with decrypt enabled and disabled and get the same results. Is there another way to force it to download?
> 
> *EDIT* Using TS it seems to have gotten past that spot.. Will see if it finishes.


Are you assuming that it is only 10% done due to the size? If so, they might be H.264 recordings. PS downloads of H.264 get audio only.


----------



## dvdvids

Have a question regarding -kmttg- decrypt/encode....

My tivo is 98% full, I'm downloading/decrypt/encode shows which take a long time (maybe my i5 lappy is not fast enuf)!

Can I just download shows so that I can do the decrypt/encode later - this will buy me time before I run out of space

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

dvdvids said:


> Have a question regarding -kmttg- decrypt/encode....
> 
> My tivo is 98% full, I'm downloading/decrypt/encode shows which take a long time (maybe my i5 lappy is not fast enuf)!
> 
> Can I just download shows so that I can do the decrypt/encode later - this will buy me time before I run out of space
> 
> Thanks!


It should decrypt then encode after the download, but you can do that later by cancelling those jobs. Since the encoding jobs can take such a long time, just do the decrypt following the download.

Later, just go to FILES tab and add those files to the list to encode.

These jobs are done while another download is occurring.


----------



## moyekj

dvdvids said:


> Can I just download shows so that I can do the decrypt/encode later - this will buy me time before I run out of space


 YES.


----------



## rfryar

lpwcomp said:


> Are you assuming that it is only 10% done due to the size? If so, they might be H.264 recordings. PS downloads of H.264 get audio only.


Possibly, but I watched it download, it would show a size of 1.5 Gb and stop the download after 170 megs. Maybe it was just audio, do not know. The TS downloaded and decrypted fine. I will probably just use TS from now on, just as easy for me since I will edit to strip out commercials, etc.


----------



## lpwcomp

rfryar said:


> Possibly, but I watched it download, it would show a size of 1.5 Gb and stop the download after 170 megs. Maybe it was just audio, do not know. The TS downloaded and decrypted fine. I will probably just use TS from now on, just as easy for me since I will edit to strip out commercials, etc.


That is exactly what you see with an H.264 recording.


----------



## dvdvids

ThAbtO said:


> It should decrypt then encode after the download, but you can do that later by cancelling those jobs. Since the encoding jobs can take such a long time, just do the decrypt following the download.
> 
> Later, just go to FILES tab and add those files to the list to encode.
> 
> These jobs are done while another download is occurring.


Great! That would be perfect, thanks


----------



## scottb

Hello all,
Long time PyTiVo user, and just now starting with KMTTG. After a few days experimenting, can I confirm I'm on the right track?

1. I have TiVo Desktop Plus, and thus will start out with DirectShow Dump for decryption.
2. Have donated and received comskip donator version for h.264.
3. Exclusively using Transport Stream for downloads.
4. Using ff_mpeg_h264 for encoding. Can't get included or 1.02 latest x64 Win7 Handbrake CLI to work.
5. Looking into recommended VideoRedo purchase for process stability/reliability.

My question is about how autoskip works. Why and how is the TiVo use impacted during processing? I think it works in two ways: 1. Can playback "autoskip" function of KMTTG during show playback on TiVo not requiring "D" button presses at commercials, and 2. Can process "SKIP" shows through comskip using "Ad cut" KMTTG option (not checking KMTTG option "Ad detect") so that I can have removed commercials from shows that I later move into Plex, correct?

Thanks,
Scottb


----------



## reneg

scottb said:


> Hello all,
> Long time PyTiVo user, and just now starting with KMTTG. After a few days experimenting, can I confirm I'm on the right track?
> 
> 1. I have TiVo Desktop Plus, and thus will start out with DirectShow Dump for decryption.
> 2. Have donated and received comskip donator version for h.264.
> 3. Exclusively using Transport Stream for downloads.
> 4. Using ff_mpeg_h264 for encoding. Can't get included or 1.02 latest x64 Win7 Handbrake CLI to work.
> 5. Looking into recommended VideoRedo purchase for process stability/reliability.
> 
> My question is about how autoskip works. Why and how is the TiVo use impacted during processing? I think it works in two ways: 1. Can playback "autoskip" function of KMTTG during show playback on TiVo not requiring "D" button presses at commercials, and 2. Can process "SKIP" shows through comskip using "Ad cut" KMTTG option (not checking KMTTG option "Ad detect") so that I can have removed commercials from shows that I later move into Plex, correct?
> 
> Thanks,
> Scottb


You're on the right track. I prefer TivoLibre for decryption vs DirectShow Dump. I use VideoRedo for encoding so cannot comment on ffmpeg or handbrake. +1 on the VideoRedo recommendation.

If you use AutoSkip from SkipMode (v or w key), kmttg will impact your viewing on your Tivo because it plays the show on your Tivo and initiates the skip functions on your Tivo to align the commercial segments so it can store them in kmttg's skip table. This feature is handy if a show is skip enabled by Tivo and you don't want to download a show but you want to take advantage of kmttg's autoskip ability when watching a show. I archive a lot of shows, so I have the commercial cuts marked from ad-detect, then I use the import skip button, to populate the kmttg skip table. I do use this feature when ad-detect has done a terrible job of finding cut points.

The other aspects of AutoSkip do not impact viewing on your Tivo, they just make it better by allowing you to autoskip commercials without key presses. Also, I recommend enabling the AutoSkip service in kmttg.


----------



## ACraigL

I'm having some challenges getting Windows 10 task scheduler to work as described in the wiki doc:
kmttg / Wiki / windows_task_scheduler

I keep getting a launch failure when I manually run it, but there's just not much there to investigate as to why. Here's my settings... am I missing something?
Program: "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.8.0_121\bin\javaw.exe"
Arguments: -jar "D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg\kmttg.jar" -b "Man Cave"
Start in: "D:\Downloads\TiVo\kmttg"

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## moyekj

The -b option doesn't take any arguments, so eliminate "Man Cave" from Arguments. However, it shouldn't affect execution so is not the problem in this case. Could well be the command you have is working, but since -b will only process NPL list once perhaps there is nothing to do at the moment so it's executing normally and then finishing.

Also, it may be better just to use javaw.exe without the path, since future Java updates may require path adjustments. A normal Windows installation should have javaw.exe in the system path.


----------



## heljum

Hello,
I have been having problems with the output having skips in the video. This started after Comcast switched over to MPEG-4 in my area and I switched to using the TS format. I have tried various combinations of kmttg and Videoredo combinations of decoding, QS fix, and encoding but the output always has the jumps. The jumps are always in the same spot (the video plays just fine on the tivo its self), I'm currently running the SMART test on the HDD but has anyone had similar symptoms if there is a wiring problem? Also this tivo is on its second HDD that is larger than the original one (I dont remember what program I used to copy everything over to the new hdd and expand the file system), has anyone had similar problems?


----------



## scottb

reneg said:


> You're on the right track. I prefer TivoLibre for decryption vs DirectShow Dump. I use VideoRedo for encoding so cannot comment on ffmpeg or handbrake. +1 on the VideoRedo recommendation.
> 
> If you use AutoSkip from SkipMode (v or w key), kmttg will impact your viewing on your Tivo because it plays the show on your Tivo and initiates the skip functions on your Tivo to align the commercial segments so it can store them in kmttg's skip table. This feature is handy if a show is skip enabled by Tivo and you don't want to download a show but you want to take advantage of kmttg's autoskip ability when watching a show. I archive a lot of shows, so I have the commercial cuts marked from ad-detect, then I use the import skip button, to populate the kmttg skip table. I do use this feature when ad-detect has done a terrible job of finding cut points.
> 
> The other aspects of AutoSkip do not impact viewing on your Tivo, they just make it better by allowing you to autoskip commercials without key presses. Also, I recommend enabling the AutoSkip service in kmttg.


Thank you for that clearly understandable response.
Scottb


----------



## ACraigL

T


moyekj said:


> The -b option doesn't take any arguments, so eliminate "Man Cave" from Arguments. However, it shouldn't affect execution so is not the problem in this case. Could well be the command you have is working, but since -b will only process NPL list once perhaps there is nothing to do at the moment so it's executing normally and then finishing.
> 
> Also, it may be better just to use javaw.exe without the path, since future Java updates may require path adjustments. A normal Windows installation should have javaw.exe in the system path.


Thanks. Unfortunately, still not working, despite the suggested changes. The task history has 2 entries:
Task Scheduler failed to launch action "javaw.exe" in instance "{b7a6c5d3-01d6-482d-8923-755246c83f72}" of task "\KMTTG". Additional Data: Error Value: 2147942667.
Task Scheduler failed to start "\KMTTG" task for user "MISTRESS\aliss". Additional Data: Error Value: 2147942667.

So, that. :/
(and yes, my PC's name is Mistress, a popular joke between my wife and I. )


----------



## gbshuler

Forum Decorum, Due Diligence, and Etiquette call for me to wade through 529 pages of discussion on how I can watch my TiVo recordings of South Park on my desktop (in 2017 on Windows 10 or OS X).  On page 1 of this thread cavemen (in 2008) discussed how Windows/OS X clients have "come a long way" since etching each frame of your TiVo recording on a rock and passing it around the fire. Pardon me 529 times for asking for a reset.

*What client should i use to watch shows off my TiVo Bolt and Roamio Pro on my Windows (10) laptop?

Thanks*


----------



## ACraigL

ACraigL said:


> T
> 
> Thanks. Unfortunately, still not working, despite the suggested changes. The task history has 2 entries:
> Task Scheduler failed to launch action "javaw.exe" in instance "{b7a6c5d3-01d6-482d-8923-755246c83f72}" of task "\KMTTG". Additional Data: Error Value: 2147942667.
> Task Scheduler failed to start "\KMTTG" task for user "MISTRESS\aliss". Additional Data: Error Value: 2147942667.
> 
> So, that. :/
> (and yes, my PC's name is Mistress, a popular joke between my wife and I. )


I think I sorted it out... seems like the 'start in' argument doesn't like to be quoted. Once I removed the quotes from that field, it started up right away. I thin I read in my Google journey that Vista forward hasn't used quotes in the field for the scheduler. Thanks for the assist, moyekj!


----------



## jcthorne

[email protected] said:


> *What client should i use to watch shows off my TiVo Bolt and Roamio Pro on my Windows (10) laptop?
> 
> Thanks*


I use VLC and it works fine. I also use the plex windows client but I also run a plex server to house my stored movies and tv shows, many of which came from Tivo recordings.


----------



## gbshuler

Yeah. VLC is great. I already have video servers to watch my library. I need something wife proof. Just come home and flip on a show I recorded on my TiVo an hour ago. I don't want to have to copy files around. 

Is there no official TiVo app for Windows? Just tired of opening my TiVo app on my iPad/iPhone next to my laptop. I tried some 5 year old programs but they don't seem to work.


----------



## moyekj

[email protected] said:


> Yeah. VLC is great. I already have video servers to watch my library. I need something wife proof. Just come home and flip on a show I recorded on my TiVo an hour ago. I don't want to have to copy files around.
> 
> Is there no official TiVo app for Windows? Just tired of opening my TiVo app on my iPad/iPhone next to my laptop. I tried some 5 year old programs but they don't seem to work.


The "official" way to stream TiVo shows within your home to a computer browser is using:
TiVo Online


----------



## DashingDave

With non-H.264 channels, my normal procedure was simply to run the Decrypt function, delete the .TiVo file, and then the .mpg--at which point I would convert the video into a format that iMovie can handle using a separate video converter on my Mac.

However, now that several of the "cable" networks are using the 264, I've had to switch to a .ts -> tivolibre -> QSfix -> encode in order to get the audio and video to sync up.

I haven't found an .enc profile that gets me the same output as I get from the other encoder. I'd like to be able to build a new profile off of one of the existing ones in the kmttg package, but I can't figure out how to translate all the flags (-y, -i, -e, etc.) for each command/script in the current ones.

I've been looking for some sort of ...directory(?) that lists what flags exist for each command (INPUT,OUTPUT,HANDBRAKE,etc.) and what each flag's purpose is. Does anyone know of a resource I could use to learn which parts mean what in those .enc files?


----------



## reneg

DashingDave said:


> With non-H.264 channels, my normal procedure was simply to run the Decrypt function, delete the .TiVo file, and then the .mpg--at which point I would convert the video into a format that iMovie can handle using a separate video converter on my Mac.
> 
> However, now that several of the "cable" networks are using the 264, I've had to switch to a .ts -> tivolibre -> QSfix -> encode in order to get the audio and video to sync up.
> 
> I haven't found an .enc profile that gets me the same output as I get from the other encoder. I'd like to be able to build a new profile off of one of the existing ones in the kmttg package, but I can't figure out how to translate all the flags (-y, -i, -e, etc.) for each command/script in the current ones.
> 
> I've been looking for some sort of ...directory(?) that lists what flags exist for each command (INPUT,OUTPUT,HANDBRAKE,etc.) and what each flag's purpose is. Does anyone know of a resource I could use to learn which parts mean what in those .enc files?


Starting with a copy of a working encode profile is a good idea. The options available for these encoders is pretty mind boggling.
Start with the kmttg wiki here: kmttg / Wiki / encoding_profiles
If you are using a .enc file that starts with hb, then it's handbrake - start reading here: HandBrake Documentation - CLI Guide
If you are using a .enc file that starts with ff, them it's ffmpeg - start reading here: ffmpeg Documentation
I'd also look at Mediainfo, it is a handy tool to see how your videos were encoded previously if that what you are trying to match.


----------



## ShoutingMan

Where do the tools go?

I installed KMTTG. It goes to download and install the tools and fails.

I manually downloaded the Tools ZIP and extracted it into a "tools" folder into KMTTG folder. But KMTTG still doesn't find the tools, and the cycle repeats.

EDIT: I figured it out. Moved the tools sub-folders into the base kmttg folder.


----------



## ShoutingMan

Also: Can I replace KMTTG's included Handbrake CLI with the latest Handbrake CLI executable?


----------



## moyekj

v2.2o version released with some fixes:
kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


----------



## DVRed

Feature Request

I am a long time user, but have recently begun to have the TS transfer glitch problem as Comcast changes formats. I went through the side thread (Reliable transfer of .TS files?) and it seems like there might be a work-around for this problem.

Based on all of the testing that wuzznuubi did, could KMTTG parse the tivolibre debug file looking for the error flags that were found and cancel out and reinitiate the download. The TS download and tivolibre decode do not take a lot of time, but automating the error checking could get a working file. It took wuzznuubi up to 20+ downloads to get a clean file, but if you are running batches overnight this shouldn't be a big deal.

This could be one of the options since not everyone experiences the problem, and I would think you would want to add maximum number of re-tries field.

What do you think?

tivolibre errors:
02:03:19.753 [main] WARN c.s.tivolibre.TivoDecoder - Invalid TS packet header for packet 10428684
02:03:19.753 [main] WARN c.s.tivolibre.TivoDecoder - TransportStream appears to be corrupt, cannot find sync bytes
02:03:19.763 [main] DEBUG c.s.tivolibre.TivoDecoder - Starting value for resumeDecryptionAtByte: 0x74dca738
02:03:19.773 [main] DEBUG c.s.tivolibre.TivoDecoder - Resume decryption at: 0x75800000
02:03:19.903 [main] INFO c.s.tivolibre.TivoDecoder - Re-synched at packet 10428685 (byte 0x74dca738)


----------



## justen_m

Curious, maybe this has been mentioned? I tried connecting to my TivoHD for the first time in ages (usually connect to my Roamio). I can't seem to even download the Now Playing list. Neither with RPC or Java. Is this something that broke? Should it work? If so, can someone remind me of the settings? I've connected to it before with kmttg and transferred shows, etc.

If it's broken, I suppose I can transfer shows from TivoHD->Roamio->PC. My TivoHD is OTA-only now, but OTA gets some subchannels I like that I don't get via cable on my Roamio.

[edit] Nevermind, it is working now. Looks like my TivoHD needed an extra restart after doing the 11.0n.h1->11.0n.k1 software update.


----------



## moyekj

DVRed said:


> Feature Request
> 
> I am a long time user, but have recently begun to have the TS transfer glitch problem as Comcast changes formats. I went through the side thread (Reliable transfer of .TS files?) and it seems like there might be a work-around for this problem.
> 
> Based on all of the testing that wuzznuubi did, could KMTTG parse the tivolibre debug file looking for the error flags that were found and cancel out and reinitiate the download. The TS download and tivolibre decode do not take a lot of time, but automating the error checking could get a working file. It took wuzznuubi up to 20+ downloads to get a clean file, but if you are running batches overnight this shouldn't be a big deal.
> 
> This could be one of the options since not everyone experiences the problem, and I would think you would want to add maximum number of re-tries field.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> tivolibre errors:
> 02:03:19.753 [main] WARN c.s.tivolibre.TivoDecoder - Invalid TS packet header for packet 10428684
> 02:03:19.753 [main] WARN c.s.tivolibre.TivoDecoder - TransportStream appears to be corrupt, cannot find sync bytes
> 02:03:19.763 [main] DEBUG c.s.tivolibre.TivoDecoder - Starting value for resumeDecryptionAtByte: 0x74dca738
> 02:03:19.773 [main] DEBUG c.s.tivolibre.TivoDecoder - Resume decryption at: 0x75800000
> 02:03:19.903 [main] INFO c.s.tivolibre.TivoDecoder - Re-synched at packet 10428685 (byte 0x74dca738)


I think there needs to be more study into what helps reduce corrupted packets for downloads. Using tivolibre -d (debug) flag to examine corruption in downloads results in different number of corrupted packets for every download of the same show. For a particular show getting corruption I tried all kinds of downloads:
Several normal kmttg downloads
Large # bytes per read (fast)
Small # bytes per read (slow)
Throttled downloads:
Large # bytes per read with a sleep period between reads
Small # bytes per read with a sleep period between reads

After about 20 downloads of various types for the same show they all had varying degrees of corrupted packets according to tivolibre. So if the goal would be to get 0 corrupted packets it would seem pretty much impossible at least for this particular show. On the other hand just using a regular download and using VRD QS Fix results in a video that plays just fine without any discernible problems to me. So to me it seems more important to have a tool such as VRD to clean up glitches rather than focusing on trying to get a "perfect" download.

EDITED TO ADD: Note that 10 of my downloads described above were with TiVo Roamio in standby mode, and 10 not, so at least for this show putting TiVo into standby mode was no help for reducing glitches.


----------



## smello2

moyekj said:


> v2.2o version released with some fixes:
> kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


Just installed the update today and my first download failed during the Ad Cut process. It did Decrypt, Add Detect and then had the following error. Is there a new bug - should I go back to last version?

>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Tivo Living Room' /Users/smmello/Downloads/kmttg_v2.2o/Bones - The Final Chapter The Flaw in the Saw (02_07_2017).TiVo ...

http://10.0.1.5:80/download/Bones.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=316250&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
tivolibre job completed: 0:00:22
---DONE--- job=tivolibre output=/Users/smmello/Downloads/kmttg_v2.2o/Bones - The Final Chapter The Tutor in the Tussle (01_31_2017).ts

>> Running comskip on /Users/smmello/Downloads/kmttg_v2.2o/Bones - The Final Chapter The Tutor in the Tussle (01_31_2017).ts ...
/Users/smmello/Downloads/kmttg_v2.2o/comskip/comskip --ini /Users/smmello/Downloads/kmttg_v2.2o/comskip/comskip.ini "/Users/smmello/Downloads/kmttg_v2.2o/Bones - The Final Chapter The Tutor in the Tussle (01_31_2017).ts"

comskip failed (exit code: 139 ) - check command: /Users/smmello/Downloads/kmttg_v2.2o/comskip/comskip --ini /Users/smmello/Downloads/kmttg_v2.2o/comskip/comskip.ini "/Users/smmello/Downloads/kmttg_v2.2o/Bones - The Final Chapter The Tutor in the Tussle (01_31_2017).ts"

Comskip 0.79.126, made using:

comskip-0.4.1-cvs - by Michel Lespinasse <[email protected]> and Aaron Holtzman

Removing job: {source=https://10.0.1.5:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=315887 tivoName=Tivo Living Room type=ffcut status=queued familyId=2.19}

Removing job: {source=https://10.0.1.5:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=315887 tivoName=Tivo Living Room type=encode status=queued familyId=2.22}

Killing 'comskip' job: /Users/smmello/Downloads/kmttg_v2.2o/comskip/comskip --ini /Users/smmello/Downloads/kmttg_v2.2o/comskip/comskip.ini "/Users/smmello/Downloads/kmttg_v2.2o/Bones - The Final Chapter The Tutor in the Tussle (01_31_2017).ts"


----------



## moyekj

Ad Detect (using comskip) failed: comskip failed (exit code: 139 )


----------



## Yog

I'm a fairly new user to kmmtg. I'm using it with my Tivo Premier Elite.

I'm having an issue with kmmtg not downloading a complete NPL from the Tivo. There are alot of recorded programs on the Tivo that simply don't show up in the NPL on kmmtg.

Is there anything in settings I may be missing?

I really only use kmmtg for sorting the NPL in the way I want, exporting it to .csv, etc.


----------



## moyekj

Yog, post the messages you get in the message window after you click Refresh button for the NPL. Note that streaming only entries don't show up, only local recordings.


----------



## waynomo

I just solved a very frustrating PEBCAK problem. I did a new install of KMTTG in a new directory. It was looking for everything on my desktop including default.css, config.ini. It also installed all of the tools on the desktop. Turns out instead of creating a shortcut to kmttg.jar on my desktop when I did a right-click drag I copied kmttg.jar. DOH!! That was 20 minutes of my life wasted. :rage::rage::rage::rage:

I did several things to try and fix the problem, but I never deleted the desktop icon so the same problems kept occurring.


----------



## elprice7345

@moyekj - noticed a nit today - when you export a channel list, the file type is *.csv, but the default "Save as type filter" is *.chan


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> @moyekj - noticed a nit today - when you export a channel list, the file type is *.csv, but the default "Save as type filter" is *.chan


OK thanks. Problem was filter wasn't being cleared before setting it. So if you had not used the "Save" button first then the filter would have defaulted to .csv. Anyway, problem is now fixed in source. Thanks.


----------



## lew

There are "issues" using the tivo app outside your home network. JMO, viewing commercials is a waste of bandwidth. A real issue if you have data limits applied to your mobile device. Tivo skip is accurate enough for automatic use.

Is there a way to use skip mode with the kmttg webserver? Either with shows we stream or applied to shows we cache? If so could the request automatically create the auto skip points from the tivo skip?

I have no idea if the request is trivial, requires too much effort or is impossible.

OTHERWISE

Can you develop. or document, a way to use auto transfers to put shows in share directory? Can this be done via windows schedule? Can we add a command to create auto skip from skip mode as an option to your auto transfer feature? Otherwise can you add an option to run auto transfer at a user selected time. I'm thinking of running the windows schedule to create auto skip from skip mode at 11:30 and run auto transfers at midnight.

Again I have no idea which suggestion is easiest to implement. Maybe it can already be done with windows scheduling and I just need some direction.

edited to add: I'm a registered user of VRD. I'd use VRD to encode using skips.


----------



## moyekj

There are already ways of running "AutoSkip from SkipMode" on all shows using Windows Task Manager. So for that one you can schedule a task to run say once a day in the middle of the night. (Keep in mind that disturbs viewing so should be run at a time nobody is using the TiVo).

There's also way to run AutoSkip service from Windows Task Manager as well. For this one it makes sense to just run the task when Windows starts or something along those lines. Some examples of running these using Windows Task Manager are in the Wiki:

kmttg / Wiki / windows_task_scheduler


----------



## Yog

moyekj said:


> Yog, post the messages you get in the message window after you click Refresh button for the NPL. Note that streaming only entries don't show up, only local recordings.


OK will do. It's only recorded programs i'm interested in. At first I thought it was skipping the "premium" stations, the sorts that Tivo Desktop doesn't allow you to download, but then I saw there were a bunch included in the list, it just would "skip" or "not see" others. Maybe I should reboot the Tivo. That seems to fix a lot of problems.


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj said:


> There are already ways of running "AutoSkip from SkipMode" on all shows using Windows Task Manager. So for that one you can schedule a task to run say once a day in the middle of the night. (Keep in mind that disturbs viewing so should be run at a time nobody is using the TiVo).
> 
> There's also way to run AutoSkip service from Windows Task Manager as well. For this one it makes sense to just run the task when Windows starts or something along those lines. Some examples of running these using Windows Task Manager are in the Wiki:
> 
> kmttg / Wiki / windows_task_scheduler


Note to NOT use quotes in the 'start in' box. The scheduler will fail the task if you do so.


----------



## lew

Kevin--I knew I could use Windows Task Manager to create Autoskip from skipmode. I didn't realize I could also use to schedule automatic transfers/encodes...Works for me. Still might be nice to incorporate autoskip with your web server.

ACraitL--Thanks for the info. I spent 20 minutes getting directory error messages, thought I'd have to spend a lot of time searching. I saw your post before I did any searching.


----------



## ACraigL

lew said:


> ACraitL--Thanks for the info. I spent 20 minutes getting directory error messages, thought I'd have to spend a lot of time searching. I saw your post before I did any searching.


Glad I could help. I spent hours googling before I stumbled on the answer.


----------



## moelleref

I've noticed that a number of my Auto Transfer encodings from the .ts transfer to mp4 using the hb_qsv_h264 encoding profile result in a 1K mp4 file. However, if I take the same .ts file and encode it using the GUI (by adding it to files), it seems to encode without any issues.

Does anyone have an idea why a file would fail to encode as part of the auto transfer, but encodes fine through the GUI?

A copy of the auto transfer logs are listed below. As you can see, encoding job for Supernatural was completed in 2 seconds without any errors.

Thanks for any help.

________________________________________

2017_02_16_21:22:23 >> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Bolt' C:\Tivo Video\Supernatural -s12e12 - Stuck in the Middle (With You).TiVo ...
2017_02_16_21:22:23 http://192.168.1.224:80/download/Su...NowPlaying&id=682&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
2017_02_16_21:27:40 NOTE: C:\Tivo Video\Supernatural -s12e12 - Stuck in the Middle (With You).TiVo: size=7458.54 MB elapsed=0:05:16 (198.00 Mbps)
2017_02_16_21:27:40 ---DONE--- job=javadownload output=C:\Tivo Video\Supernatural -s12e12 - Stuck in the Middle (With You).TiVo
2017_02_16_21:27:42 >> DECRYPTING USING TIVOLIBRE C:\Tivo Video\Supernatural -s12e12 - Stuck in the Middle (With You).TiVo ...
2017_02_16_21:27:42 NOTE: tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false
2017_02_16_21:27:52 >> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Bolt' C:\Tivo Video\The Big Bang Theory -s10e16 - The Allowance Evaporation.TiVo ...
2017_02_16_21:27:52 http://192.168.1.224:80/download/Th...NowPlaying&id=213&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
2017_02_16_21:28:30 NOTE: tivolibre job completed: 0:00:48
2017_02_16_21:28:30 ---DONE--- job=tivolibre output=C:\Tivo Video\Supernatural -s12e12 - Stuck in the Middle (With You).ts
2017_02_16_21:28:31 (Deleted file: C:\Tivo Video\Supernatural -s12e12 - Stuck in the Middle (With You).TiVo)
2017_02_16_21:28:33 >> Running fffix on C:\Tivo Video\Supernatural -s12e12 - Stuck in the Middle (With You).ts ...
2017_02_16_21:28:33 C:\Users\Erick\Documents\kmttg_v2\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe -fflags +genpts+igndts -i "C:\Tivo Video\Supernatural -s12e12 - Stuck in the Middle (With You).ts" -acodec copy -vcodec copy -avoid_negative_ts make_zero -f mpegts -y "C:\Tivo Video\Supernatural -s12e12 - Stuck in the Middle (With You).mpg.qsfix" 
2017_02_16_21:29:17 NOTE: fffix job completed: 0:00:44
2017_02_16_21:29:17 ---DONE--- job=fffix
2017_02_16_21:29:17 (Renamed C:\Tivo Video\Supernatural -s12e12 - Stuck in the Middle (With You).mpg.qsfix to C:\Tivo Video\Supernatural -s12e12 - Stuck in the Middle (With You).ts)
2017_02_16_21:29:19 >> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'hb_qsv_h264' TO FILE E:\Tivo Video Files\MP4\Supernatural -s12e12 - Stuck in the Middle (With You).mp4 ...
2017_02_16_21:29:19 C:\Users\Erick\Documents\kmttg_v2\handbrake\HandBrakeCLI.exe -i "C:\Tivo Video\Supernatural -s12e12 - Stuck in the Middle (With You).ts" -t 1 -c 1 -f mp4 --cfr -e qsv_h264 -O -q 20 --encoder-preset balanced --encoder-profile main --h264-level 4.0 -a 1 -E ac3,faac -x -v -o "E:\Tivo Video Files\MP4\Supernatural -s12e12 - Stuck in the Middle (With You).mp4" 
2017_02_16_21:29:21 NOTE: encoding job completed: 0:00:02
2017_02_16_21:29:21 ---DONE--- job=encode output=E:\Tivo Video Files\MP4\Supernatural -s12e12 - Stuck in the Middle (With You).mp4


----------



## moyekj

Is volume E: a network share? If so you should use the UNC syntax (\\name\path) since in service mode network volumes don't work very well. Try specifying output dir for encodes to be on C: volume somewhere to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## moelleref

Volume E: is actually a local Windows storage pool. However, I had a similar thought, and I had previously changed the output dir for encoded to my local C: ssd volume and I've seen the 1K issue there as well. It doesn't seem to matter what drive I use as the output directory. 

It seems to happen randomly. There were 3 files auto transferred last night and this was the only 1 had the 1K encoding issue.


----------



## moyekj

Perhaps Handbrake is not running reliably in service mode. If you are getting this consistenly with Handbrake perhaps try ffmpeg encoding profile instead of Handbrake to see if issue goes away.


----------



## moelleref

Thanks. I'm pretty sure I've tried using an ffmpeg profile as well, and seen it there also. However, I guess I need to do some formal testing to see if I can figure out a pattern or cause.


----------



## tluxon

In the last few days, kmttg suddenly stopped displaying any data at all (other than its name and IP address) for my TiVo Premiere. Meanwhile, it's been displaying my two TiVoHDs as it always has. I've restarted my PC several times, rebooted the router a couple times, and Reset (deleting everything but My Shows and the One Pass Manager) and Restarted the TiVo Premiere a couple times. Kmttg (v2.2o) is still not showing anything but an error message when trying to connect to the Premiere. Meanwhile, I've done several downloads with TiVo Desktop with no issues, but this is not a preferred method.

Any suggestions as I continue to try to troubleshoot this issue?
Thanks!

Update: Unchecking "Use RPC to get NPL when possible" in the Program Options tab of the Configuration menu solved that issue. Not sure why that stopped working.


----------



## murgatroyd

I've installed v2.2o and I'm seeing some problems with kttmg and my Roamio (my desktop is still on Win8.1). I'll list the two trivial problems first and the big one last.

1) (this one has been going on for a while) Shows marked as KUID show with the yellow-bang icon in the NPL in kmttg

2) using "About" gives me the error "Can't determine installed and/or available versions" (I see v2.o in the title of the Window itself)

3) When I attempt to delete a show using kmttg, the entry in kmttg's NPL used to go away, too. Now the listing persists, and if I attempt to do anything like try the delete again, kmttg gives me the message "recordingId not available for this entry".

I also have a phantom episode of a show on the Roamio where the Roamio gives me a message that there isn't a recording because the Roamio didn't have a video signal at the time. I can't delete this show with kmttg *or* on the Roamio itself. It's just lingering in MyShows like a bad disease.

Suggestions?


----------



## moyekj

1. I get green for KUID (using RPC for NPL)
2. sourceforge svn is completely borked at the moment which is why that's happening and why I haven't been able to do any source code update/check in for several days now. Presumably will work if/when sourceforge site management clowns every get their act together
3. Don't see that. Post message window details when you try deleting a show.


----------



## moyekj

sourceforge finally fixed the web site issue this morning so Help menu items in kmttg are now working again.


----------



## moyekj

v2.2p version released with mostly AutoSkip from SkipMode related fixes:
kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


----------



## murgatroyd

moyekj said:


> 1. I get green for KUID (using RPC for NPL)
> 2. sourceforge svn is completely borked at the moment which is why that's happening and why I haven't been able to do any source code update/check in for several days now. Presumably will work if/when sourceforge site management clowns every get their act together
> 3. Don't see that. Post message window details when you try deleting a show.


0.  I installed v2.2p and while I was doing so, rebooted the Roamio
1. The yellow-bang icons show up when using RPC for NPL is unchecked (I had it unchecked because I have both a Roamio and TiVoHD.) Checking the box to use RPC for NPL fixed everything. I'll play around with the config files. Thanks.
2. I was able to download and install the new version so presumably stuff is fixed.
3. Rebooting the Roamio seems to have gotten rid of my phantom show. It no longer appears on MyShows or in kmttg. If it happens again, I'll grab the message and post the messages I get.

Thanks very much!


----------



## ej42137

This morning I turned on my TV to discover one of my TiVos in a loop running "AutoSkip from SkipMode - ALL"; I had to cancel the scheduled task to recover. I started the process from an interactive session of kmttg and reproduced the problem; I have attached the log. Please let me know if there is any other diagnostic information you would like me to gather.


----------



## moyekj

Thanks for the logs. Looks like the issue is related to the "try again" feature I added in latest release. When it fails (as is the case for your Tonight Show) it's re-processing the whole stack of shows again instead of just the one that failed. So I need to fix code to just try re-doing the one that failed.


----------



## Lurker1

moyekj said:


> Thanks for the logs. Looks like the issue is related to the "try again" feature I added in latest release. When it fails (as is the case for your Tonight Show) it's re-processing the whole stack of shows again instead of just the one that failed. So I need to fix code to just try re-doing the one that failed.


And only retry it once. Do not get stuck in a loop.


----------



## moyekj

ej42137 said:


> This morning I turned on my TV to discover one of my TiVos in a loop running "AutoSkip from SkipMode - ALL"; I had to cancel the scheduled task to recover. I started the process from an interactive session of kmttg and reproduced the problem; I have attached the log. Please let me know if there is any other diagnostic information you would like me to gather.


I have a patch for this issue I'd like you to try. Replace your current kmttg.jar with the one contained in this zip file to see if it fixes the problem:
kmttg_v2.2q_beta1.zip

Thanks.


----------



## ej42137

Success. I ran the old version to make sure it would still loop, then shut it down and substituted your beta; the beta tried a couple of times and gave up, as it should.

Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

v2.2q version release with fix to "try again" for AutoSkip from SkipMode for multiple shows:
kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


----------



## az1097

I haven't used kmttg on my xp machine for a few months and when tried to open it from the desktop recently, it would not open. Any tips as of how to fix this issue? Thanks.


----------



## kpeters59

You probably need to (manually) download the latest version and update Java to the latest version that will run on XP.

-KP


----------



## moyekj

JavaFX used by kmttg 2.x is not officially supported on Win XP and I don't have any XP machines to run it on, so can't help other than advise to install kmttg on a machine with OS later than XP.


----------



## godsey1

Hi all. I tried to use this to get all that i could off my Tivo before i swapped hard drives, but I could not figure it out. I downloaded the latest files, unzipped them into a folder that i made for it on the desktop, clicked on the kmttg.jar file and it opened the zip file up, just shows the files that's in it. I then went and downloaded the Java 121. It does the same thing. An ideas? Thanks for any help,

Tony


----------



## moyekj

Follow instructions here, and instead of folder on desktop create c:\kmttg folder as the top folder as in the example:
kmttg / Wiki / windows_installation


----------



## cbpowers

Hi, Maybe this is just due to the shows I'm working with, but here we go:

I'm running 2.2q and I'm trying to convert my TiVo library over to M4V and use the ad detect & ad cut options to reduce file size even more. 

For the most part, things are going OK, however, see some shows that just get hung up doing the comskip step, if I let it, it'll run for 10+ hours and never seem to finish or die. 

Is this normal? For example, a tv series like Wheeler Dealers, I may have 50 shows to convert. Maybe 10 will get hung up and the other 40 convert fine. For the ones that get hung up, I just need to re-convert without the ad detect & ad cut options and they'll convert fine. 

Ideas, suggestions? I'm guessing I've got a few hundred left to convert and hoping to have it be something I can kick off daily and it just "works". 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## moyekj

Free version of "comskip" included with kmttg cannot process H.264 videos, so if your provider has H.264 channels that is the problem. There's a pay version of comskip which supposedly works for H.264, but it just makes more sense not to encode those since they are already H.264 anyway. If you use VideoRedo then it works on either mpeg2 or H.264 so is another possibility.


----------



## tluxon

I used to be able to delete shows via kmttg after transferring them. However, ever since I had to uncheck "Use RPC to get NPL when possible" under program options in order to load my Premiere's NPL, I have been unable to delete any shows from within kmttg. Is there a reason for that and what would I have to do to get it to work again while retaining the ability to load the NPL?


----------



## reneg

tluxon said:


> I used to be able to delete shows via kmttg after transferring them. However, ever since I had to uncheck "Use RPC to get NPL when possible" under program options in order to load my Premiere's NPL, I have been unable to delete any shows from within kmttg. Is there a reason for that and what would I have to do to get it to work again while retaining the ability to load the NPL?


In the configuration Tivos tab, for your premiere, make sure that the "enable rpc style communications with this Tivo" is checked


----------



## elprice7345

@moyekj How easy would it be to add more Thumbs functionality to kmttg?

I would like be to be able to right-click on a show in the NPL and have the ability to display, add, or change the thumbs rating that displays in the Thumbs tab.

If that's too difficult, could you add the ability to add a show in the Thumbs tab?


----------



## tluxon

reneg said:


> In the configuration Tivos tab, for your premiere, make sure that the "enable rpc style communications with this Tivo" is checked


What's interesting is that box seems to be checked for this TiVo automagically. When I uncheck it and restart kmttg, I go to that setting and see that the box is checked again. The same kind of behavior is true of my TiVoHDs, except it automagically shows an unchecked status when I look at it. Do you know if there is some other setting that controls whether that option is set automatically by detected attributes of each TiVo?


----------



## lpwcomp

There's also a global "Enable RPC style delete task" setting.


----------



## moyekj

tluxon said:


> I used to be able to delete shows via kmttg after transferring them. However, ever since I had to uncheck "Use RPC to get NPL when possible" under program options in order to load my Premiere's NPL, I have been unable to delete any shows from within kmttg. Is there a reason for that and what would I have to do to get it to work again while retaining the ability to load the NPL?


You need to get RPC for NPL working - works for my series 4 units.


----------



## tluxon

moyekj said:


> You need to get RPC for NPL working - works for my series 4 units.


Yeah - I mentioned that RPC seemed to break back in post #10604, but setlled on a workaround just to get the NPL to display. Any ideas of what kind of issues or conditions could break RPC for NPL?

I'm not sure that there are any clues therein, but I've attached a file containing the error message returned when trying to receive the NPL using RPC. FWIW, this particular TiVo has a 2TB drive in it with 291 recordings on it - most of them sporting events.


----------



## moyekj

tluxon said:


> Yeah - I mentioned that RPC seemed to break back in post #10604, but setlled on a workaround just to get the NPL to display. Any ideas of what kind of issues or conditions could break RPC for NPL?
> 
> I'm not sure that there are any clues therein, but I've attached a file containing the error message returned when trying to receive the NPL using RPC. FWIW, this particular TiVo has a 2TB drive in it with 291 recordings on it - most of them sporting events.


Looks like RPC connection to that TiVo is not working at all. My guess is Android and iOS apps also can't access that TiVo in current state. To try to fix it toggle network remote access off, then on again, then reboot the TiVo as described in this post:
#10458


----------



## tluxon

moyekj said:


> Looks like RPC connection to that TiVo is not working at all. My guess is Android and iOS apps also can't access that TiVo in current state. To try to fix it toggle network remote access off, then on again, then reboot the TiVo as described in this post:
> #10458


Thanks Kevin - That was it!
Prior to this I had been on the phone with support because that TiVo was losing all its guide data almost weekly. It was suggested that I do one of those delete-everything-except-recorded-shows and start all over routines to clear out any residual information that may have been causing those guide data losses. Apparently, what I failed to realize is that the Network Remote Access had defaulted to OFF when I finally had a spare hour or so to do it. Turning it back on and restarting the TiVo restored RPC and kmttg is now using it for the NPL.
Thanks!


----------



## reneg

In the last few days, I've noticed that my skip icons in the kmttg NPL list are showing up much later than I remember them showing up. When I've checked the Tivo, it has skip icons for shows and when I go back to kmttg and refresh the NPL, they don't come up. If I exit kmttg and restart it, and refresh the NPL, the skip icons appear. If I don't exit kmttg and wait until the next morning, the skip icons appear. I think this behavior may have started after my Tivo updated to 2.7.1, but I'm not sure. 

Just wondering if anyone else is seeing skip icons taking longer to show up in kmttg NPL than before or am I just being impatient?


----------



## moyekj

Haven't seen that. Fact you mentioned that you see SKIP icon on TiVo and refresh kmttg NPL and don't see it until you restart kmttg doesn't sound like normal behavior though...


----------



## reneg

I rebooted my Tivo and my PC and now it's working like I'd expect it too. Not sure what was going on, but it sure didn't look normal.


----------



## dcbarry

I'm embarrassed to ask, but I need help in pushing unprocessed TIVO files (with the metadata) back to my Roamio. (Or in having my device "see" kmttg as a device to "pull" from.). I'm trying to parse this information from the kmttg wiki, and searched for terms like push, pull, transfer, server, etc. to no avail. I'm feeling quite the fool. walked a bit through the thread, but 10,000+ posts!

I used kmttg about 18 months ago, and I could swear there was a way to have it's offloaded files be seen as a network device by the tiro, so I could pull them back in. I'm using v2.2q, and trying to find that option in File / configure.

If there's an existing doc I am stupidly missing, just point me to it please. And accept my apologies!


----------



## moyekj

TiVo broke push permanently, so push functionality has been removed from pyTivo and kmttg.


----------



## dcbarry

moyekj said:


> TiVo broke push permanently, so push functionality has been removed from pyTivo and kmttg.


Darn! IS there currently a way to "pull" files back in?


----------



## moyekj

Sure, pull works just fine with pyTivo.


----------



## webminster

Have a problem with kmttg, 2.2q and a previous version as well (I upgraded fresh to 2.2q to see if it would fix problem). Have a recording of the last-aired "Big Bang Theory", trying to download it from my Bolt+ running 20.7.1RC2. kmttg is set for using RPC, use transport stream, use tivolibre.

Episode downloads, but video is "blank" (shows in Explorer as a gray thumbnail, shows as just a stream of green in videoredo). Tried a few other recordings, they seem to be OK, I haven't duplicated the same issue on the other recordings. The recording plays fine on the Bolt+.

It shouldn't be copy protected, and kmttg doesn't indicate it is... the MAK looks OK in kmttg config as well, works for others.

How can I figure out what's gone wrong with the transfer? I get no errors, just a non-working copy. Thanks in advance.
-Alan

EDIT: I found another - a "Hells Kitchen" episode, that does the same thing. Both are MPEG2 channels on Comcast (e.g., local CBS and FOX affiliates). Also, note running on Windows 7 Home x64, and current versions of Java (64 and 32 bit) installed.


----------



## moyekj

If they are mpeg2 then PS downloads for them may yield a better result. There's some apparent bugs on TiVo side associated with TS downloads.


----------



## ThAbtO

I recently thought up a few feature requests to be added to KMTTG.


Add 'H" to add show(s) to history file on NPL.
The ability to change the 'dot' to KUID or extend days. (I know how that works, but don't see the ability.)


----------



## webminster

moyekj said:


> If they are mpeg2 then PS downloads for them may yield a better result. There's some apparent bugs on TiVo side associated with TS downloads.


Thans, that does help. Is this a situation where PS usually is a safe bet, or is it a toss up (try each until it works)? Thought I'd read another thread where Bolts needed to use TS, but I might be misremembering that.


----------



## moyekj

webminster said:


> Thans, that does help. Is this a situation where PS usually is a safe bet, or is it a toss up (try each until it works)? Thought I'd read another thread where Bolts needed to use TS, but I might be misremembering that.


PS downloads are more reliable but have at least 2 issues:
1. H.264 recordings on TiVo cannot be downloaded as PS container
2. Can completely mess up closed captions

So there are advantages and disadvantages of each and one has to understand those and figure out which may work best for any particular recording download.

The real crux of the matter is that TiVo side TTG server is buggy in different ways for both types and there's nothing we can do about that.


----------



## webminster

Is there any way to set up auto transfers so PS or TS mode is used for a particular title? Like one title is on my local ABC which is mpeg2 so use PS, this other is on an mpeg4 channel so try TS? All I've found is a global option for choosing the mode.


----------



## dcbarry

So, hopefully i haven't screwed myself.

Short version --- I can't seem to pull back undecryprd .tivo files onto th same device with an upgraded hard drive that were extracted via kmttg and shared via pyTtivo


Background: about two months ago, after much complaints about ongoing pixelation on my roamio plus, Tivo sent me a new box. I had upgraded the original box to a 6tb drive. When the new box arrived, I transferred what little I could via the the online Tivo method, since 3/4 of it was CCI byte protected.

Meanwhile the replacemt had only the original 1tb drive, as I did not want to immediately put in a new drive. But, now the time had come as the new Tivo proved itself stable. So, per my earlier inquiries, I downloaded kmttg and pytivo.

As a test, I simply downloaded two programs as undecypted .tivo files with the meta data. I then deleted the files on the Tivo. Since push no longer is available (grrrrr) , I went under devices, found my test extractions listed , and pulled them on to the device with success in minutes.

Based on that, I used kmttg to pull all the programs I could as .tivo (encrypted files). 

Once complete, I placed the 6tb drive in the Tivo. Performed a clear and delete, performed setup.

Bottom line, I can see the pytivo served programs in devices, along with the meta data (although run times are listed as 0:00 -- maybe a clue???). I get only the option to transfer (not play), but I expected this. But when I make the move to transfer, I get a delay, and then the message about it being put in the todo list. But nothing transfers.

Any hints or hope? I'm using the pulls of kmttg and pytivo as of today, on my OS X Sieera Mac. I really want to stuff these back onto the tivo, not mess with conversions, etc. I'm hoping this is something that can be remedied in pytivo, as I no longer have the source drive.


----------



## ThAbtO

dcbarry said:


> So, hopefully i haven't screwed myself.
> 
> Short version --- I can't seem to pull back undecryprd .tivo files onto th same device with an upgraded hard drive that were extracted via kmttg and shared via pyTtivo
> 
> Background: about two months ago, after much complaints about ongoing pixelation on my roamio plus, Tivo sent me a new box. I had upgraded the original box to a 6tb drive. When the new box arrived, I transferred what little I could via the the online Tivo method, since 3/4 of it was CCI byte protected.
> 
> Meanwhile the replacemt had only the original 1tb drive, as I did not want to immediately put in a new drive. But, now the time had come as the new Tivo proved itself stable. So, per my earlier inquiries, I downloaded kmttg and pytivo.
> 
> As a test, I simply downloaded two programs as undecypted .tivo files with the meta data. I then deleted the files on the Tivo. Since push no longer is available (grrrrr) , I went under devices, found my test extractions listed , and pulled them on to the device with success in minutes.
> 
> Based on that, I used kmttg to pull all the programs I could as .tivo (encrypted files).
> 
> Once complete, I placed the 6tb drive in the Tivo. Performed a clear and delete, performed setup.
> 
> Bottom line, I can see the pytivo served programs in devices, along with the meta data (although run times are listed as 0:00 -- maybe a clue???). I get only the option to transfer (not play), but I expected this. But when I make the move to transfer, I get a delay, and then the message about it being put in the todo list. But nothing transfers.
> 
> Any hints or hope? I'm using the pulls of kmttg and pytivo as of today, on my OS X Sieera Mac. I really want to stuff these back onto the tivo, not mess with conversions, etc. I'm hoping this is something that can be remedied in pytivo, as I no longer have the source drive.


Transfer is correct because you cannot just play on the Tivo and the content is on a PC/Mac.

If you tried to transfer and nothing happens (does not show up in Slows list), try restart the Tivo. A CCI-Byte show means its copy protected and cannot be transferred. It may be the file of the show is somehow corrupt (noted the 0:00 time length).

Tivo can handle .TiVo files as well as .MPG (MPEG2) and .MP4 (MPEG4, h.264)....

What shows are you having problems with? What is the filesize of the show with the 0:00 time?


----------



## moyekj

webminster said:


> Is there any way to set up auto transfers so PS or TS mode is used for a particular title? Like one title is on my local ABC which is mpeg2 so use PS, this other is on an mpeg4 channel so try TS? All I've found is a global option for choosing the mode.


 No, only global option available currently.


----------



## brimorga

Just found this program, it's amazing. Thanks so much to moyekj. I'm really enjoying the autoskip from skipmode, the ability to run it as a service is awesome. 

The only problem is that autoskip is the only reason I have my computer on. I'd love to run this from a low power device all the time like a raspberry pi or even a pi zero. I know this is a little off topic, but any pointers on figuring this out? Do I basically just need to install raspbian and javafx and follow the linux install instructions? Being a noob at linux, I just want to understand how doable this is.

If I could get this running on a pi zero, all the time, refreshing skip info every 30 minutes on a rarely used mini (which I understand is not possible) it would bring me back to my replaytv days.


----------



## samccfl99

Hi, I got a problem/question. Comcast S FL using Roamio Pro here. All of a sudden, I cannot get the local NBC channel (432) to download right so I can use it. Both regular and decrypted files. I decrypt also now because it seems with the change to MPEG4, you never know which one will work. Or can it be the new 20.7.1.RC2? It is only that one channel. Very strange. It was not MPEG4. The .tivo file only has a few seconds when it should be an hour. The Decrypted file has the right length and the audio is there, but no video. I did some testing and all older recordings work fine. It must be Comcast? If they are doing something new and start doing it to other channels, that would suck. I wanted to transfer the 2 SNL's from last Sat. Oh well. Maybe there is a fix? I tried it on several versions included the latest (2.2Q). Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

Did you know that you can have 2 different KMTTG setups (1 for PS downloads, other for TS downloads) just by having them in different folders? Each will have their own setup files, so there will be no toggling the "Use TS Downloads" option every time. You can also have both versions up and running (in different windows) at the same time, but make sure only 1 KMTTG is downloading at any time (unless its on a different Tivo box.)
Also, create 2 different shortcuts for each of the KMTTGs. Such as KMTTG_PS and KMTTG_TS.


----------



## reneg

samccfl99 said:


> Hi, I got a problem/question. Comcast S FL using Roamio Pro here. All of a sudden, I cannot get the local NBC channel (432) to download right so I can use it. Both regular and decrypted files. I decrypt also now because it seems with the change to MPEG4, you never know which one will work. Or can it be the new 20.7.1.RC2? It is only that one channel. Very strange. It was not MPEG4. The .tivo file only has a few seconds when it should be an hour. The Decrypted file has the right length and the audio is there, but no video. I did some testing and all older recordings work fine. It must be Comcast? If they are doing something new and start doing it to other channels, that would suck. I wanted to transfer the 2 SNL's from last Sat. Oh well. Maybe there is a fix? I tried it on several versions included the latest (2.2Q). Thanks.


Try TS downloads. I've seen the audio only, but no video issue on Comcast before. My fix was to move from PS to TS downloads.


----------



## moyekj

brimorga said:


> Just found this program, it's amazing. Thanks so much to moyekj. I'm really enjoying the autoskip from skipmode, the ability to run it as a service is awesome.
> 
> The only problem is that autoskip is the only reason I have my computer on. I'd love to run this from a low power device all the time like a raspberry pi or even a pi zero. I know this is a little off topic, but any pointers on figuring this out? Do I basically just need to install raspbian and javafx and follow the linux install instructions? Being a noob at linux, I just want to understand how doable this is.
> 
> If I could get this running on a pi zero, all the time, refreshing skip info every 30 minutes on a rarely used mini (which I understand is not possible) it would bring me back to my replaytv days.


Maybe this will help:
Using a Raspberry Pi to deploy Oracle Java FX Applications


----------



## samccfl99

reneg said:


> Try TS downloads. I've seen the audio only, but no video issue on Comcast before. My fix was to move from PS to TS downloads.


I have always used TS downloads. I thought I explained the problem. I have the TS option checked and the Decrypt using Tivolibre option set. I have to use the Decrypted file for MPEG4 channels. Local channels are not supposed to be MPEG4. Like I said, all the non-mpeg4 files work with the .tivo file and all the mpeg4 files use the Decrypted file and work EXCEPT for channel 432 (NBC Local). This just started happening recently. I use Windows Live Movie Maker to edit the files and it has always worked fine.

_UPDATE: I guess Comcast screwed up and now since Mon they cleaned up whatever mess they caused. I downloaded and tested several shows from 432 from Mon and today, and they work ok. Figures they would screw up something I wanted. Go figure._


----------



## reneg

Glad you got it working.


----------



## Wexlerbob

Is there a KMTTG for Dummies guide.
I have downloaded and installed on my Windows 10 Pro desktop.
I went through the configure sequence.
I can see programs on my 2 Bolt 500s.
There are icons in the left column including many with ! in a circle. I don't know what the icons mean. There are different color background?
Several say skip in Column 2?
I don't know how to add a program to a "job" or "download".
Great beginning but no actual accomplishment.


----------



## JoeKustra

Wexlerbob said:


> There are icons in the left column including many with ! in a circle. I don't know what the icons mean. There are different color background?


Those are indicators of calculated time before the program MAY be deleted. To see them on your TiVo, make a 1P for something like GMA, then change the Keep at Most to 1. You will see the yellow dot with an exclamation point. Most people leave the Keep at Most to All. I never see anything but blue dots. The kmttg program, as well as TiVo's old Desktop don't use that value, so you see what's in the programs parameters, which will move the "Keep Until" every day. Ignore the yellow ball.


----------



## moyekj

There's a whole bunch of documentation under Wiki Home that covers just about everything:
kmttg / Wiki / Home

Basic use guide is this one:
kmttg / Wiki / using_kmttg

Column 1 icons and symbols covered here:
kmttg / Wiki / col1_symbol_meanings


----------



## moyekj

You don't specify how you are running AutoSkip service - through GUI or through Win Task Mgr?

Anyway, for basic checking using the GUI from NPL table select a show that has the "S" shown in column 1 and then press "z" on your keyboard (or right mouse button click and choose "Play In AutoSkip Mode"). This should start the show playing on your TiVo in AutoSkip mode, and you should see messages showing up in kmttg message window for any activity. This way you can check that AutoSkip functionality is still working or not with messages to go with it. Assuming that works, then next run AutoSkip service from GUI (File--AutoSkip Service--Your TiVo) because that also spits out messages associated with any activity. If that works then everything is functional and likely you have an issue with AutoSkip service not launching correctly if running from Win Task Mgr or something along those lines.


----------



## Jimf1234

For the last few weeks I have been having a issue playing shows on my iPhone. I have tried hbunivrrsal ffmobile 480 720 1080. I import them into itunes and sync them with my iPhone 7 plus. They show up in TV but won't play. The movies I convert using the full version of hand brake and universal play fine. Any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tluxon

I have a couple old TiVo Names that keep showing up on my list even after deleting them from the configuration. The new names show up, but the old ones seem to persist no matter what I try. I must be missing something obvious. Can anyone advise? Thanks!


----------



## lpwcomp

tluxon said:


> I have a couple old TiVo Names that keep showing up on my list even after deleting them from the configuration. The new names show up, but the old ones seem to persist no matter what I try. I must be missing something obvious. Can anyone advise? Thanks!


Did you actually change the names on the TiVos? What does your account at tivo.com show?


----------



## moyekj

tluxon said:


> I have a couple old TiVo Names that keep showing up on my list even after deleting them from the configuration. The new names show up, but the old ones seem to persist no matter what I try. I must be missing something obvious. Can anyone advise? Thanks!


If you recently renamed TiVos you MUST reboot the TiVos in order for them to properly advertise the new names - that is an age old TiVo bug. Also under kmttg config--Tivos tab you can turn off "Look for TiVos on network" to disable discovery in case the above is not the issue.


----------



## tluxon

Yes, the TiVos and the PC have each been rebooted since editing the names under MyAccount on tivo.com. It seems the only way I can get the old names to NOT appear is to turn off "Look for TiVos on network", but I wasn't sure if that was the most desirable setting.


----------



## ThAbtO

tluxon said:


> Yes, the TiVos and the PC have each been rebooted since editing the name under MyAccount on tivo.com. It seems the only way I can get the old names to NOT appear is to turn off "Look for TiVos on network", but I wasn't sure if that was the most desirable setting.


Normally, when you change the Tivo Name on tivo.com, DVR Preferences, you need to force the Tivo Connections, and when complete, reboot.


----------



## tluxon

Okay, I believe I got to the bottom of it. It could be merely a function of a certain number of connects and reboots and time lapsed. However, it also correlates to correcting an issue with the Netgear router I use. This router steers toward "reserving" IP addresses to devices that connect via DHCP rather than the classic technique of setting up static IPs. I actually like the reservation method better, but I had forgotten to reserve the IP address the new Bolt was using, and it changed to another available IP upon a recent reboot. I'm not completely certain, but locking in a reserved IP address for the new Bolt seems to have permitted all the other TiVo naming issues to be resolved.

Thanks for the helpful suggestions.


----------



## Dex1138

Hiya! I just discovered kmttg and am excited to get crackin with it.
This may be a case of RTFM (I hope not) but no matter what profile I select, it will download to .Tivo and then convert to .ts
Any ideas what I might be missing?
TIYA!


----------



## lpwcomp

Dex1138 said:


> Hiya! I just discovered kmttg and am excited to get crackin with it.
> This may be a case of RTFM (I hope not) but no matter what profile I select, it will download to .Tivo and then convert to .ts
> Any ideas what I might be missing?
> TIYA!


The decrypt step converts a .tivo file downloaded as transport stream to a .ts file. It's the *encode *step that will transcode it according to the profile.


----------



## Dex1138

Thank you!


----------



## ThAbtO

Dex1138 said:


> Hiya! I just discovered kmttg and am excited to get crackin with it.
> This may be a case of RTFM (I hope not) but no matter what profile I select, it will download to .Tivo and then convert to .ts
> Any ideas what I might be missing?
> TIYA!


If you have "Download in Transport Stream" checked in options, then the downloads will decrypt to .TS. Unchecking that, will download in Program Stream and decrypted will yield .MPG MPEG2 video. However, if the recording is from a h.264/MPEG4 source, then the only option is to use TS.


----------



## badams888

Is the autoskip pad being used to decide when to skip?

First let me say that I actually want it to skip a bit more so it doesn’t show as much of the ads (I’d prefer to miss a few seconds than see an ad for a few seconds), so I chose a value of –2 for the autoskip pad. This should mean it would skip 2 seconds early, and skip to 2 seconds beyond the skiptable end value.

Here’s what I’m finding. I turned on the debug log (-d) and set the pad to a value of –6, (so I could more easily see if it was doing it). I was expecting this to both start the skipping 6 seconds early, and skip to 6 seconds plus the value in the skip table.

While it did indeed skip to +6 seconds, the log showed that the time it would do the jump was equal to the time in the skip table, thus ignoring the pad on the front end of the skip.

Am I misunderstanding how this works?

By the way, it would be handy if one could specify separate values for the pad (i.e. 2 pad values, one for when to jump, and another for where to jump to).


----------



## moyekj

badams888 said:


> Is the autoskip pad being used to decide when to skip?
> 
> First let me say that I actually want it to skip a bit more so it doesn't show as much of the ads (I'd prefer to miss a few seconds than see an ad for a few seconds), so I chose a value of -2 for the autoskip pad. This should mean it would skip 2 seconds early, and skip to 2 seconds beyond the skiptable end value.
> 
> Here's what I'm finding. I turned on the debug log (-d) and set the pad to a value of -6, (so I could more easily see if it was doing it). I was expecting this to both start the skipping 6 seconds early, and skip to 6 seconds plus the value in the skip table.
> 
> While it did indeed skip to +6 seconds, the log showed that the time it would do the jump was equal to the time in the skip table, thus ignoring the pad on the front end of the skip.
> 
> Am I misunderstanding how this works?
> 
> By the way, it would be handy if one could specify separate values for the pad (i.e. 2 pad values, one for when to jump, and another for where to jump to).


Without looking at code, and just going by the tooltip, the expected behavior is:
new start point = start point - padding
new stop point = stop point + padding

i.e. A positive value should make you see more commercials by starting a little earlier for show start points and skipping a little later for stop points.

So a negative value should theoretically be the opposite: start later for show start points and end sooner for show end points. But I haven't looked at code in a while and I don't use the padding myself so haven't tested it in a while.


----------



## badams888

moyekj said:


> But I haven't looked at code in a while and I don't use the padding myself so haven't tested it in a while.


I believe that for negative pad values to work, the routine *getClosest *needs to check for the pad adjustment as well. Otherwise, it returns -1 and won't trigger the skip until the position is inside the skip-table range.

The following works for me, though I didn't check all possible situations and only tested with one show.



Code:


      int pad = config.autoskip_padding*1000; // <<<<<  added pad variable
      // If current pos is within any start-end range then no skip necessary
      for (Hashtable<String,Long> h : skipData) {
         if (pos >= h.get("start") && pos <= (h.get("end")+pad)) {  // <<<<< +pad added here
            return -1;
         }
      }

One reason this works is that most shows do a fade to black before the first ad begins. By skipping a few seconds early, one doesn't tend to lose any of the show and makes for a near perfect effect. But I guess it depends on how accurate Tivo makes the skip data.


----------



## moyekj

OK, thanks for pinpointing. Though in your code adjustment the pad for start time is missing, so should be:


Code:


if (pos >= (h.get("start")-pad) && pos <= (h.get("end")+pad))


----------



## plamumba

I tried searching for this topic but could not think up a decent search term.

When I do a search++ and maybe a search as well for a particular actor, I get hits from any series in which the actor ever appeared, no matter that he does not appear in the specific hits. I assume some source Tivo supplies is messed up in this way. Am I missing something?


----------



## moyekj

plamumba said:


> I tried searching for this topic but could not think up a decent search term.
> 
> When I do a search++ and maybe a search as well for a particular actor, I get hits from any series in which the actor ever appeared, no matter that he does not appear in the specific hits. I assume some source Tivo supplies is messed up in this way. Am I missing something?


Specific example would be helpful to look at things in more detail.


----------



## lew

I used power saving, medium mode (Roamio) while on vacation. I use window schedule to create create auto skip from tivo skip mode and then to run auto transfers. Great alternative to using tivo app. Use plex to view or downloaded encoded programs. Base your encoding parameters on your intended use. Reasonable values if you expect decent hotel wifi. Low bitrate if you intend to view, or download, using cell data.

*The first show processed each night seems to have an issue with the first skip point. * It skips the first program segment. I deleted the show on tivo, pruned my skip entries, undeleted the show then ran create skip fro tivo skip from the GUI. Worked fine. Problem occurred with a few shows.

As an experiment I scheduled a program to record a few minutes before my scheduled tasks. Easiest way to make sure tivo isn't on standby before tasks. No issue with those programs.

Not an issue with me, I'm not going to use power saving. You can put this on your list of corrections, but at the bottom of the list.


----------



## mlippert

I am taking advantage of the TiVo offer to transfer lifetime from a TiVo 2 or 3 to a new Bolt for $99. Which leads me to my question:

Is it possible via kmttg to instruct one TiVo to copy/transfer recordings from another TiVo (not transfer up to my PC from one and then back down to the other)?

It would just save having to find 1+ TBs of space on my PC although I can do that, and maybe that is the best option, but it would be nice to have choices.


----------



## lpwcomp

mlippert said:


> Is it possible via kmttg to instruct one TiVo to copy/transfer recordings from another TiVo (not transfer up to my PC from one and then back down to the other)?


It is not possible.


----------



## ThAbtO

mlippert said:


> I am taking advantage of the TiVo offer to transfer lifetime from a TiVo 2 or 3 to a new Bolt for $99. Which leads me to my question:
> 
> Is it possible via kmttg to instruct one TiVo to copy/transfer recordings from another TiVo (not transfer up to my PC from one and then back down to the other)?
> 
> It would just save having to find 1+ TBs of space on my PC although I can do that, and maybe that is the best option, but it would be nice to have choices.


Not on a Series 2, but the Series 3 has Network Remote Control and if you have line of sight to the TV, you can use KMTTG under the Remote tab and act as its remote to select shows to transfer.


----------



## wmcbrine

mlippert said:


> Is it possible via kmttg to instruct one TiVo to copy/transfer recordings from another TiVo (not transfer up to my PC from one and then back down to the other)?


You can do it via http://online.tivo.com/start/manage .


----------



## ThAbtO

wmcbrine said:


> You can do it via http://online.tivo.com/start/manage .


Not any longer with S3 and older.


----------



## mlippert

Thanks all for the replies, good to know. Guess I'll get started transferring to my PC.


----------



## plamumba

moyekj said:


> Specific example would be helpful to look at things in more detail.


I think this might work as an example, but I'll have to do something like a ctl-alt-print screen to attach. If I do a search on Kris Marshall in the actor field, I get every episode of "Human Target" but think he actually appears in only one episode, "Salvage & Reclamation." In other cases (though not this example) the person might have appeared in some episode, and I get a list of whatever episodes of that series are showing even though the person appears in none of those specific episodes.


----------



## moyekj

plamumba said:


> I think this might work as an example, but I'll have to do something like a ctl-alt-print screen to attach. If I do a search on Kris Marshall in the actor field, I get every episode of "Human Target" but think he actually appears in only one episode, "Salvage & Reclamation." In other cases (though not this example) the person might have appeared in some episode, and I get a list of whatever episodes of that series are showing even though the person appears in none of those specific episodes.
> 
> View attachment 28590


I see what you mean. Looks like he only appears in episode 107 of human target even though search is returning all available episodes from streaming titles.
Behavior on TiVo itself is the same if you follow this procedure: Search for Kris Marshall, select Kris Marshall, then go over to Human Target icon and then Episodes and it will list all of them. i.e. From TiVo itself doesn't look like you can get to the specific episode he was in from Actor Search.


----------



## badams888

moyekj said:


> OK, thanks for pinpointing. Though in your code adjustment the pad for start time is missing, so should be:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> if (pos >= (h.get("start")-pad) && pos <= (h.get("end")+pad))


I believe it would be appropriate for the pad value to also be included in the routine *vrdExport*.

For my use (with negative pad values) I needed to limit the cuts since the first cut tends to be at time 0 and with a negative pad value, this would produce a negative time and VRD would then ignore that first cut. VRD doesn't seem to mind the last cut being beyond the end and simply adjusted that value to the end of the video.

Here's the code I came up with:


Code:


            int pad = config.autoskip_padding*1000;
            for (Hashtable<String,Long> cut : cuts) {
               ofp.write("<Cut>");
               long start = (cut.get("start")+pad)*10000;
               if ( start < 0 ) {
                       start = 0;
               }
               ofp.write(" <CutTimeStart>" + start + "</CutTimeStart> ");
               long end = (cut.get("end")-pad)*10000;
               if ( end < 0) {
                       end = 0;
               }
               ofp.write("<CutTimeEnd>" + end + "</CutTimeEnd> ");
               ofp.write("</Cut>\r\n");
            }


----------



## plamumba

moyekj said:


> I see what you mean. Looks like he only appears in episode 107 of human target even though search is returning all available episodes from streaming titles.
> Behavior on TiVo itself is the same if you follow this procedure: Search for Kris Marshall, select Kris Marshall, then go over to Human Target icon and then Episodes and it will list all of them. i.e. From TiVo itself doesn't look like you can get to the specific episode he was in from Actor Search.


It's a bit weird, and I'm not sure if I get the same kind of result on my tivo box, though I am using the old style (SD) interface on a premier unit. It seems to me that this has happened for some time in kmttg, so I don't think it would have anything to do with the "improved" program data where most of the useful stuff is now missing, like episode and original air date -- I think kmttg still gets most of that data while the tivo box doesn't. If I understand correctly, you use a different source for program data than the stuff appearing in the tivo box itself, at least on this SD interface version.

Thanks for your help in any case.


----------



## Eric R.

Hello All, I had my Tivo Premier model TCD748000 hard drive die on me. I'm going to replace/upgrade the drive, but before I do that I am freezing my drive and seeing if I can get any info off of it using kmttg. Wish I was using it a long time ago. Anyway since I'll likely only have one shot at this, I need to be sure that kmttg is setup correctly and as quick as possible so I can get as much info off the old drive as possible. I tried to get it working with my old Series2 but I haven't been able to do it so far and I think due to the age it may require different settings. Of course ideally both could be attached and work.

*Can anyone help me with configuring kmttg correctly for my model, so that it takes as little time as possible to start transferring info to my PC?*

With luck the drive will work long enough to at least get pass and my recordings info. With more luck perhaps I can transfer some recordings before it fails again. Hopefully someone can send/post info on this and ideally someone will be willing and have some time to help via phone. We could PM a phone number.

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO

KMTTG will work even on series 2 with the same settings as long as it still runs in the Tivo. It needs to transfer over your local network. Albeit, the series 2 is rather slow. Season/One Passes can get copied from or restored to only from a Premiere (Series 4) or newer Tivo.

(Note: if you remove the drive from the Tivo and install in a PC, the PC will think it is a new drive and attempt to format it. There are no readable files for the PC to access.)


----------



## moyekj

v2.2r version just released with a couple of fixes and some enhancement related to AutoSkip padding including now ability to have separate padding times for show start and end points. Consult release notes for details:
kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


----------



## hummingbird_206

I have a new PC with Windows 10, so I just got the v2.2r version and installed it. I didn't change any of the defaults. I've tried transferring a few different shows, and after the commercial cut is done, I get a _cut.ts file. How do I get a _cut.mpg file?

When the transfer first starts, it lists a _cut.mpg file, but after it's done, there isn't one in the directory.


----------



## ThAbtO

You may have "delete .mpg after encoding" enabled.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I saw that option, but it's not checked.

edit: Just to make sure, I confirmed, not checked


----------



## lpwcomp

If you're transferring in transport stream mode, then the output of the decrypt step will be a .ts file and I would assume that the output of the adcut step would also be a .ts file.

What you see in the job list is misleading as it will say that it is going to create an mpg file until the job actually starts running.


----------



## moyekj

If you have config--Program Options--Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format enabled you get .ts (indicating transport stream container). If you disable that option you get .mpg indicating program stream container. i.e. Getting .ts is expected when you have TS downloads enabled.


----------



## hummingbird_206

lpwcomp said:


> If you're transferring in transport stream mode, then the output of the decrypt step will be a .ts file and I would assume that the output of the adcut step would also be a .ts file.
> 
> What you see in the job list is misleading as it will say that it is going to create an mpg file until the job actually starts running.


Yep this was my issue. Just unchecked the transport stream mode and got the mpg file instead of the ts file. It did confuse me that the job list said .mpg file. Thanks for your help!


----------



## smello2

moyekj said:


> v2.2r version just released with a couple of fixes and some enhancement related to AutoSkip padding including now ability to have separate padding times for show start and end points. Consult release notes for details:
> kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


I downloaded this version and it didn't work on a Mac running 10.12.14. I have a TiVo Premier 4 channel. The prior edition still works. When I loaded the program, it doesn't show the TiVo button so I can refresh the screen - also when I go to configuration and check the boxes I always checked it says I have an error. I checked the media code and it is correct. Can I continue to use v2.2q?


----------



## moyekj

It's not detecting your TiVos. Do you have "Looks for Tivos on network" enabled under config--Tivos tab. If you do, try enabling TiVo Beacon method instead (setting right below the above).


----------



## Eric R.

ThAbtO said:


> KMTTG will work even on series 2 with the same settings as long as it still runs in the Tivo. It needs to transfer over your local network. Albeit, the series 2 is rather slow. Season/One Passes can get copied from or restored to only from a Premiere (Series 4) or newer Tivo.
> 
> (Note: if you remove the drive from the Tivo and install in a PC, the PC will think it is a new drive and attempt to format it. There are no readable files for the PC to access.)


Glad to hear it will work with the same settings. That should mean that once I get the Series2 working there shouldn't be to much to do to get the Premier working. Hopefully someone can help me with it. Maybe even send some screenshots.

I have the Series2 in the list of Tivos, but I did it manually and it gives me a connection timed out and "Check YOUR MAK & IP settings", which are correct. I'm not sure how to get it to find the Tivo automatically. Its checked in settings, but doesn't find it. Could the fact that it is using a wireless connection stop it from finding the Series2?


----------



## diskus

trying to add an old series 2 to my setup to see if I can pull old shows off it. I haven't used it in years and its not an active as far as Tivo is concerned. Im getting a 403 error. Im pretty sure my MAK has never changed and is the same one as my premiere which works fine. Should this work? Ive tried both RPC and without


----------



## lpwcomp

diskus said:


> trying to add an old series 2 to my setup to see if I can pull old shows off it. I haven't used it in years and its not an active as far as Tivo is concerned. Im getting a 403 error. Im pretty sure my MAK has never changed and is the same one as my premiere which works fine. Should this work? Ive tried both RPC and without


If it doesn't have active service, then it will not communicate. The only thing you can do is watch the recordings on a TV connected to it.


----------



## lpwcomp

Kevin,

Is there any way to get all the data for all TDL entries, including pending transfers?


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Is there any way to get all the data for all TDL entries, including pending transfers?


Don't understand the question. Are you saying pending transfers say from pyTivo don't show up currently in kmttg To Do List?


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Don't understand the question. Are you saying pending transfers say from pyTivo don't show up currently in kmttg To Do List?


That would be correct.


----------



## moyekj

Currently it's RPC operation "recordingSearch" with states=["scheduled", "inProgress"]. TiVo took away most of my ability to reverse engineer RPC about a year ago by removing access to a key operation, so I can't get full lists of current supported state names. From old notes on this there is or used to be a state called "pending", but if I try and add that to the above states list it bombs out complaining about illegal state name, so doesn't work. So there most likely is a way to get it through RPC, but I don't know what it is, and TiVo took away my ability to do much of anything new RPC related.


----------



## lpwcomp

I assume there is no way to get it directly from the TiVo rather than via RPC.


----------



## minimeh

I just ran into 2 issues with "Select Repeats":

Baseball games are played in 2 to 4 game series, all of which are titled something like "MLB Baseball - Rockies at Giants". The second and subsequent games in a series are being selected as repeats. Any way to accommodate that?
Due to Rovi schedule listing problems, I have set up some repeating manual recordings for evening shows so that no matter what the schedule says, the time slot will be recorded. Sometimes the schedule incorrectly lists a show as repeating later in the evening. In my case, and I suspect in most if not all cases, any manual recording should not be counted as a repeat. Would it be possible to exclude all manual recordings from being counted as repeats?
Small potatoes, but I was just wondering!

Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

minimeh said:


> I just ran into 2 issues with "Select Repeats":
> 
> Baseball games are played in 2 to 4 game series, all of which are titled something like "MLB Baseball - Rockies at Giants". The second and subsequent games in a series are being selected as repeats. Any way to accommodate that?
> Due to Rovi schedule listing problems, I have set up some repeating manual recordings for evening shows so that no matter what the schedule says, the time slot will be recorded. Sometimes the schedule incorrectly lists a show as repeating later in the evening. In my case, and I suspect in most if not all cases, any manual recording should not be counted as a repeat. Would it be possible to exclude all manual recordings from being counted as repeats?
> Small potatoes, but I was just wondering!
> 
> Thanks.


 1. Yes, that's why it's "select repeats" instead of "delete repeats" since it gives you opportunity to review what is selected before deleting. Since the repeat search is based on title and sub-title, if they are identical they will be flagged. At least for sports, Rovi guide data seems to have fixed the issues which prompted adding this feature in the 1st place, that every sports re-run would get recorded. So I don't even need to use this feature anymore since that fix. What kind of shows are you having problems with that you still need to use "Select Repeats" for?


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> I assume there is no way to get it directly from the TiVo rather than via RPC.


 There never was another way that I know about.


----------



## minimeh

moyekj said:


> So I don't even need to use this feature anymore since that fix. What kind of shows are you having problems with that you still need to use "Select Repeats" for?


I had a midnight re-broadcast of a Giants' game. That's what triggered me to use "Select Repeats". Repeats won't be nearly as big a problem as it was during college football season, but I thought perhaps it was a refinement that was possible.

Thoughts on excluding manual recordings? I'm guessing you don't use it, so fair enough. Never hurts to ask, right?


----------



## lpwcomp

1. Is there any way to get the SM based .vprj file created as part of the regular job flow?

2. Could you add chapter marks to the ends of the cut points? I use VRD to adjust the cuts prior to encoding and chapter marks would make it much easier to navigate.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> 1. Is there any way to get the SM based .vprj file created as part of the regular job flow?
> 
> 2. Could you add chapter marks to the ends of the cut points? I use VRD to adjust the cuts prior to encoding and chapter marks would make it much easier to navigate.


Look at:
kmttg / Wiki / AutoSkip

My preferred method is section entitled:
*GENERATE AND IMPORT SKIP FILE USING VIDEOREDO MANUAL REVIEW*

Don't see the need for chapter markers as in VRD editor "tab" keyboard shortcut takes you to next cut point and "shift-tab" to the previous one.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> Don't see the need for chapter markers as in VRD editor "tab" keyboard shortcut takes you to next cut point and "shift-tab" to the previous one.


I believe its also F6 (next) and F5 (Prev).


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Look at:
> kmttg / Wiki / AutoSkip
> 
> My preferred method is section entitled:
> *GENERATE AND IMPORT SKIP FILE USING VIDEOREDO MANUAL REVIEW*


I don't use AutoSkip.

My usual workflow is this:

I select a bunch of recordings. Metadata, Decrypt, and Ad Detect options are checked. Start Jobs. After all the jobs complete, I open the vprj file, make any necessary adjustments to the cutpoints, save the corrected project and "Add to Batch". After I'm done editing, I start the VRD batch processor.

What I would like is, if SM data is available for a recording, for kmttg to automatically generate the vprj file instead of ad scan. 



moyekj said:


> Don't see the need for chapter markers as in VRD editor "tab" keyboard shortcut takes you to next cut point and "shift-tab" to the previous one.


Ok. Nevermind about that then.


----------



## lpwcomp

ThAbtO said:


> I believe its also F6 (next) and F5 (Prev).


I discovered that the left side VRD navigation arrows do the same thing.


----------



## moyekj

If you read the document I linked to, the AutoSkip cut entries will be used if available instead of running the normal Ad Detect step. There is another Wiki documents discussing means of automatically generating AutoSkip entries via scheduled batch scripts - so you schedule it when not using your SkipMode enabled TiVo so it doesn't interfere viewing.

i.e. Whether or not you use AutoSkip for viewing doesn't matter - the AutoSkip entries are what kmttg uses to generate automated cut points in lieu of Ad Detect task.


----------



## ThAbtO

lpwcomp said:


> I discovered that the left side VRD navigation arrows do the same thing.


With the way I have my VRD set now, navigating video fluidly, I mostly use my mouse wheel (.5 sec), Shift'd (10 sec), Ctrl'd (30 sec). I think I had those set at 3x, 5x.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> If you read the document I linked to, the AutoSkip cut entries will be used if available instead of running the normal Ad Detect step. There is another Wiki documents discussing means of automatically generating AutoSkip entries via scheduled batch scripts - so you schedule it when not using your SkipMode enabled TiVo so it doesn't interfere viewing.
> 
> i.e. Whether or not you use AutoSkip for viewing doesn't matter - the AutoSkip entries are what kmttg uses to generate automated cut points in lieu of Ad Detect task.


I think lpwcomp is asking for Generate and Export .vPrj using skipmode data function within the Ad Detect task. Are you saying the kmttg does that already?


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> I think lpwcomp is asking for Generate and Export .vPrj using skipmode data function within the Ad Detect task. Are you saying the kmttg does that already?


Yes. If AutoSkip is enabled (config--AutoSkip--Enable AutoSkip functionality turned on), and AutoSkip data exists for a show, the "Ad Detect" task will use those cut points instead of running comskip or adscan.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> Yes. If AutoSkip is enabled (config--AutoSkip--Enable AutoSkip functionality turned on), and AutoSkip data exists for a show, the "Ad Detect" task will use those cut points instead of running comskip or adscan.


Hmm, I guess my "Ad Detect" task must be running before the AutoSkip data exists, because I see Ad Detect markers in VideoRedo when I bring up my files to review the cut points. I'll try lengthening the time inbetween when my auto-transfers checks for new shows.


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> Hmm, I guess my "Ad Detect" task must be running before the AutoSkip data exists, because I see Ad Detect markers in VideoRedo when I bring up my files to review the cut points. I'll try lengthening the time inbetween when my auto-transfers checks for new shows.


To be clear, AutoSkip data means "S" showing up in 1st NPL column in kmttg, not just SkipMode data available on the TiVo. i.e. You should already have run AutoSkip from SkipMode before processing in auto transfers.

The AutoSkip from SkipMode is NOT run automatically as part of auto transfers since it disrupts viewing on TiVo, so you need to schedule that task yourself at a time when it won't disrupt viewing. There's a Wiki on how to schedule batch jobs for that.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Yes. If AutoSkip is enabled (config--AutoSkip--Enable AutoSkip functionality turned on), and AutoSkip data exists for a show, the "Ad Detect" task will use those cut points instead of running comskip or adscan.


I'm seeing a problem. If auto-skip data exists for a recording, and you have ad detect selected, and are using VRD to decrypt, it wont schedule the decrypt(VRD qsfix) job and the project file points at the .tivo file.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> I'm seeing a problem. If auto-skip data exists for a recording, and you have ad detect selected, and are using VRD to decrypt, it wont schedule the decrypt(VRD qsfix) job and the project file points at the .tivo file.


I think that's intentional when you have "Decrypt using VideoRedo" option enabled since obviously VRD can handle .tivo files directly.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> The AutoSkip from SkipMode is NOT run automatically as part of auto transfers since it disrupts viewing on TiVo, so you need to schedule that task yourself at a time when it won't disrupt viewing.


Ah. That makes sense. I hadn't noticed as I had only used it on a TiVo that is rarely in active use.

Edit: To clarify, it's the one (my Roamio Pro) that does most of my recording. I just rarely directly use it to watch anything.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> I think that's intentional when you have "Decrypt using VideoRedo" option enabled since obviously VRD can handle .tivo files directly.


I Figured as much but the problem is that it's not so much the decrypt per se, it's the qsfix that I want run. Even explicitly selecting QS Fix doesn't work.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> I Figured as much but the problem is that it's not so much the decrypt per se, it's the qsfix that I want run. Even explicitly selecting QS Fix doesn't work.


The Ad Cut task using VRD I think should take care of that, but I'm not positive on that. I recall getting some complaints from several users saying if I have VRD decrypt option enabled there should be no need for qsfix.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> The Ad Cut task using VRD I think should take care of that, but I'm not positive on that. I recall getting some complaints from several users saying if I have VRD decrypt option enabled there should be no need for qsfix.


That's because VRD uses qsfix to do the decrypt.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> To be clear, AutoSkip data means "S" showing up in 1st NPL column in kmttg, not just SkipMode data available on the TiVo. i.e. You should already have run AutoSkip from SkipMode before processing in auto transfers.
> 
> The AutoSkip from SkipMode is NOT run automatically as part of auto transfers since it disrupts viewing on TiVo, so you need to schedule that task yourself at a time when it won't disrupt viewing. There's a Wiki on how to schedule batch jobs for that.


Understood, but that's how I interpreted the feature request. In my workflow, I've never seen a skipmode generated .Vprj file.

My workflow is similar to lpwcomp, but for skipmode enabled shows, I manually go through the 'V' & 'E' commands to generate .Vprj files even though I've run ad detect as part of auto transfers. I do that because skipmode cuts are better than ad detect cuts and I can review the cuts quicker. I'm probably the exception here, but my primary recording Tivo is not my primary viewing Tivo so I'm not concerned with disrupting viewing.


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> Understood, but that's how I interpreted the feature request. In my workflow, I've never seen a skipmode generated .Vprj file.
> 
> My workflow is similar to lpwcomp, but for skipmode enabled shows, I manually go through the 'V' & 'E' commands to generate .Vprj files even though I've run ad detect as part of auto transfers. I do that because skipmode cuts are better than ad detect cuts and I can review the cuts quicker. I'm probably the exception here, but my primary recording Tivo is not my primary viewing Tivo so I'm not concerned with disrupting viewing.


 Understood. One approach that would make sense is to schedule "AutoSkip from SkipMode" task followed by a single batch auto transfers run through (rather than running continuously in a loop). i.e. Don't use autoskip service at all, but instead use the "-b" command line for a single run through at a scheduled time. That way you are controlling exactly when things happen and you can make sure the "AutoSkip from SkipMode" task has already been run such that all the AutoSkip data is available before hand.

Another more brute force approach is you can schedule AutoSkip from SkipMode to be several times a day since you don't care about disruption, and if there is nothing to do it does no harm. But in that mode there's no guarantee because of timing whether the AutoSkip data will be available or not, which I think is why the 1st suggestion makes more sense. It also depends a lot on how much of the day is used for recording - in my case pretty much all recordings are around prime time, so it makes a lot of sense to just schedule these batch jobs to run say after midnight so things will be done by morning.


----------



## lpwcomp

reneg said:


> Understood, but that's how I interpreted the feature request. In my workflow, I've never seen a skipmode generated .Vprj file.


I can confirm that if there is an AutoSkip entry for the recording, it will be used to generate the .vprj file. It just creates other problems.



reneg said:


> My workflow is similar to lpwcomp, but for skipmode enabled shows, I manually go through the 'V' & 'E' commands to generate .Vprj files even though I've run ad detect as part of auto transfers.I do that because skipmode cuts are better than ad detect cuts and I can review the cuts quicker.


That's what I have started doing but I don't do auto transfers as I want to transfer stuff when the TiVo is as idle as possible - no recording going on and in standby.

Last I checked, I had 101 recordings on that TiVo with SM data. I have no need to generate AutoSkip data for any of them as I have no plans to d/l and edit the ones that I have not already done.

There are 5 things in my TDL for tonight that should get SM and I will be processing those sometime tomorrow.

Kevin: Is there any way you could make the 'v" and "e" commands operate on all selected recordings rather than just one?



reneg said:


> I'm probably the exception here, but my primary recording Tivo is not my primary viewing Tivo so I'm not concerned with disrupting viewing.


As noted above, I rarely directly access my primary recording TiVo. I would be surprised if I've used it for viewing more than a few hours total in the last year.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Kevin: Is there any way you could make the 'v" and "e" commands operate on all selected recordings rather than just one?


 I'll look into seeing if those can be changed to run on entire selected set instead of just 1st entry in selected set.


----------



## moyekj

Next release will support 'v' and 'e' bindkeys on entire selected set now (throwing out irrelevant ones and skipping folder entries).


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Next release will support 'v' and 'e' bindkeys on entire selected set now (throwing out irrelevant ones and skipping folder entries).


Much appreciated!


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> Next release will support 'v' and 'e' bindkeys on entire selected set now (throwing out irrelevant ones and skipping folder entries).


That would be nice, I'd use that feature. Thanks in advance.

I probably wouldn't use the scheduled batch mode. I typically record in primetime and process the first couple hours of shows before I go to bed that night. I use a smallish SSD as a transfer disk so I don't like it to get too full. I transfer OTA shows in PS mode so I'm not worried about keeping my Tivo idle to avoid TS glitches. That will probably change when Comcast decides to connect my new house to their infrastructure.


----------



## lpwcomp

reneg said:


> That would be nice, I'd use that feature. Thanks in advance.
> 
> I probably wouldn't use the scheduled batch mode. I typically record in primetime and process the first couple hours of shows before I go to bed that night. I use a smallish SSD as a transfer disk so I don't like it to get too full. I transfer OTA shows in PS mode so I'm not worried about keeping my Tivo idle to avoid TS glitches. That will probably change when Comcast decides to connect my new house to their infrastructure.


You should still be able to xfer OTA shows in PS mode as they should still be MPEG2. I do everything TS because, even it weren't a pain to switch back and forth, PS transfers tend to garble the closed captions.


----------



## moyekj

v2.2s version released with support for multiple selections for 'v' and 'e' bindkeys and another fix related to networked TiVo detection. See release notes:
kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


----------



## BertPre

Okay, I just downloaded and installed kmttg on my Win 10 PC. I have to say, it is pretty cool what you have been able to do here!
Now I was wondering, how practical would it be to get a text version (perhaps comma delimited) of the ENTIRE Tivo guide data off my Tivo Bolt+? I would like to write a VB program to filter / search the guide data like my old Series 2 Tivo did in the "Browse By Title" area. I also would like to get a text version of the thumbs database so I could use that to filter out shows I have already seen. 
I wouldnt mind making this open source. I used to be a VERY good VB6 programmer back in the day and that wouldnt be difficult to do if I had the data. I dont know crap about Java programming unfortunately (it is a bit overwhelming), but I am not above trying to hack at the open source version of your software to figure it out... If I had to that is... but that will take some considerable time . Would this be an exceedingly difficult task from the Java standpoint? Right now, I would be happy with just a good search tool, even if I had to manually search/set up season pass on tivo (since doing this from a VB program would likely be prohibitive). 

I have included a copy of my situation for clarity in the next comment following this one (which I posted elsewhere in this forum... it is how I found kmtty). Thank you for any advice or help you can offer... Bert.


----------



## BertPre

Okay, this is going to be long... sorry for that.
I have been a Tivo customer since 2000. Bought a Series I, then added a Series II (single tuner) in early 2001... both with lifetime passes. Series I still works, but wont connect to the Tivo Service since 2008. Took Series II out of storage (stored for 5 years) and started using it. It finally died late last November (2016). (I have NEVER open or modded either unit BTW). So I broke out of deep storage my Replay TV for what it was worth and used it as a dumb DVR until I settled on what to do next.
Got $99 lifetime transfer offer from Tivo to upgrade to Bolt. Bought Bolt+ and a Tivo Mini. Whoa.... this thing is DIFFERENT..... WAY Different... some of the differences are good (love the mini too for the most part). Love the fact it finally has a 'gas tank guage' of sorts, speed is good, generally like most of the changes. Still chapped that there arent many user preferences and settings you can make... miss having the Tivo 'beeps' on everything (makes me feel like the audio is out on some menus and when FF and Rewinding, etc). But that is minor stuff.
But what REALLY makes me think I spent entirely too much money on this and perhaps should send this back is the new IN-Ability to find anything! On my old Tivos, every Wednesday (sometimes every other Wed if I lacked the time), I would go into the 'Pick Programs to Record' section and spend 2 to 3 hrs in the 'Browse by Title' section. I could do a THOROUGH search on everything on Cable for the next week or two. I knew what categories I liked... in TV Shows part I would search the Science, Documentaries, and Sci Fy / Fantasy section, and in the Movies area i would check out the Action Adventure, Horror, Suspense, Mystery and sometimes the Drama section (very long section). Outside of that, I looked at wish lists for specialty stuff every few weeks. I KNEW I was being thorough.. got good at it over 17 years. I knew that THIS ABILITY like no other feature on Tivo was where its REAL power was. It helped justify a $200/month cable bill... WTF good are all those channels if you dont have a clue what is on them?
Now, after getting the Tivo Bolt and being confused for a couple of days, I am starting to see that those abilities have been pretty much wiped off the face of the earth. They made something LIKE that under the "Guide" menu if you use the (C) filters, however, with that, the listings are no longer in alphabetical order and EVERY FRIGGIN OCCURANCE of the program for a given genre has to be gone thru for two weeks of data... and that is for EACH of the several genres I search each week. So for EACH genre, the list of things to 'skip thru' is at least 10 times as much data... most of it listing the individual times each occurrence 'Gold Rush' is on or what have you. So to go thru the programs like this instead of taking 2 or 3 hrs per week, would definitely take at LEAST 20 to 30 hrs per week..... like a friggin part time JOB!!! I had always thought on my Series 2 how nice it would be if I could actually filter out movies or shows I have seen (green thumbs) or rated (green or red thumbs)... that would have cut that 2 or 3 hrs down to like 30 minutes... but instead of nourishing and improving the real power of Tive (vs any cable DVR, etc), Tivo decided to severely cripple it. 
Now when it comes to TV shows, the Tivo Online website lists many shows in the 'Browse' section and is almost tolerable (again, for shows ONLY)... but I know it isnt comprehensive since the "Network" filter fails to list MANY networks, notably CW, Chiller, etc....plus I also know it isnt comprehensive from the 'Genre' filter since selecting 'Science' for example yields FAR FEWER results than my Series 2 did for the same Genre.
But the Movies part of the Browse tab is anything BUT comprehensive. It doesnt have (in the Network filter) the likes of Epix, HBO or Showtime, etc. And of course, if you just search by Genre, many if not most 'movies' are not available at all or are only available for streaming... which I dont pay for / subscribe to. This is all about DISCOVERING what is on this $200/month Cable package, not what is on the net for me. A bunch of friggin $2.99 per view fees add up.

SO THE QUESTION I HAVE IS, is there any free service out there that allows me to do a THOUROUGH and farily quick search of MY CABLE like I used to do with my SERIES 2 TIVO? Or should I just send the damn thing back and check out if Cox's new Contour service is at least as capable as the current Tivo as far as a DVR is concerned. I am sure it will do season passes, and even my digital cable box allows me to do a stupid 'search' IN the RARE event I actually knew the name of a movie I was looking for.... remember... this inst about SEARCHING the database... it is about DISCOVERING shows and movies I had no clue were OUT THERE.... THAT was the power of the Series 2 Tivo.

So again, I am mildly furious with a brand that I have Ranted and Raved about to everybody I discussed TV with for decades.... I just cant BELIEVE the screwed this feature up!

UPDATE: I will probably keep the Bolt+... as long as the Tivo Mini doesnt do that "Cant use HDMI cable due to copyright" BS again...


----------



## BertPre

Oh, I would definitely like to get the program description, etc data also to be part of my extended database. I definitely need the genre info also plus star ratings and any other data that is in the db. I can see a lot of interesting and useful info that could be mined / sorted out of all this.


----------



## RSCHOON

Is there any way that trakt.tv scrobbling could be implemented for TiVo using info from kmttg? Something like an autoretrieve of our recently watched shows that could then by added to trakt each day/week? Thoughts?


----------



## lew

moyekj said:


> The Ad Cut task using VRD I think should take care of that, but I'm not positive on that. I recall getting some complaints from several users saying if I have VRD decrypt option enabled there should be no need for qsfix.


I'm one of those users. I was told there is no reason to run qsfix if you're going to use vrd to encode. You might want to run qsfix if you plan to encode with a different program.

I use windows schedule, around 1:10a, to create auto skip then run auto transfers.


----------



## lpwcomp

lew said:


> I'm one of those users. I was told there is no reason to run qsfix if you're going to use vrd to encode. You might want to run qsfix if you plan to encode with a different program.
> 
> I use windows schedule, around 1:10a, to create auto skip then run auto transfers.


If you're using VRD for everything, VRD uses qsfix to decrypt. I've had problems with recordings that hadn't been run though qsfix. If you want to edit the .tivo file directly, that's fine. Just deselect "decrypt". There's is no reason to ignore that selection for those such as myself who *do* want it decrypted and qsfixed.


----------



## reneg

RSCHOON said:


> Is there any way that trakt.tv scrobbling could be implemented for TiVo using info from kmttg? Something like an autoretrieve of our recently watched shows that could then by added to trakt each day/week? Thoughts?


Just glancing at the trakt.tv API, they don't seem to use Tivo/Rovi IDs for shows/movies, which makes translation between Tivo/Rovi IDs and the IDs they use more problematic. Not saying it is impossible, just makes it a lot harder.


----------



## lew

lpwcomp said:


> If you're using VRD for everything, VRD uses qsfix to decrypt. I've had problems with recordings that hadn't been run though qsfix. If you want to edit the .tivo file directly, that's fine. Just deselect "decrypt". There's is no reason to ignore that selection for those such as myself who *do* want it decrypted and qsfixed.


That was my issue. KMTTG was using qsfix even if deselected decrypt and qsfix. Keven has work flows established which override our selections. I have no problem if we get to pick.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> If you're using VRD for everything, VRD uses qsfix to decrypt. I've had problems with recordings that hadn't been run though qsfix. If you want to edit the .tivo file directly, that's fine. Just deselect "decrypt". There's is no reason to ignore that selection for those such as myself who *do* want it decrypted and qsfixed.





lew said:


> That was my issue. KMTTG was using qsfix even if deselected decrypt and qsfix. Keven has work flows established which override our selections. I have no problem if we get to pick.


For next release I've fine tuned it to be more like expected behavior now. If you don't have "decrypt" or "qsfix" options enabled then kmttg will use .TiVo file directly for subsequent tasks. If either "decrypt" or "qsfix" is enabled then VRD qsfix will be run 1st and subsequent tasks will use the qsfix'd file.

i.e. You now have a choice whether to use .TiVo file directly or not.


----------



## lew

moyekj said:


> For next release I've fine tuned it to be more like expected behavior now. If you don't have "decrypt" or "qsfix" options enabled then kmttg will use .TiVo file directly for subsequent tasks. If either "decrypt" or "qsfix" is enabled then VRD qsfix will be run 1st and subsequent tasks will use the qsfix'd file.
> 
> i.e. You now have a choice whether to use .TiVo file directly or not.


Thank you.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> For next release I've fine tuned it to be more like expected behavior now. If you don't have "decrypt" or "qsfix" options enabled then kmttg will use .TiVo file directly for subsequent tasks. If either "decrypt" or "qsfix" is enabled then VRD qsfix will be run 1st and subsequent tasks will use the qsfix'd file.
> 
> i.e. You now have a choice whether to use .TiVo file directly or not.


Much appreciated.


----------



## bones boy

Hi. Long time user of KMTTG but installing on a new PC and getting this error after the .TIVO download and before QSFIX. I have VideoRedo installed and licensed and am using a VRD encoding profile. I have the exact same setup on other PCs - I actually tried moving my KMTTG install from a working PC to this one - but I get the same error no matter what options I choose. It's like it doesn't see VideoRedo installed on the PC. Anyone?

_qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\djg\kmttg_v2.2s\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\Users\djg\kmttg_v2.2s\Teen Titans Go - Grubes Fairytales--TOONPHD.TiVo" "C:\Users\djg\kmttg_v2.2s\Teen Titans Go - Grubes Fairytales--TOONPHD.mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\djg\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock7262157900355254002.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:1920 /y:1080 
C:\Users\djg\kmttg_v2.2s\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(131, 4) (null): The remote procedure call failed._


----------



## lpwcomp

Are you running as user "djg"?


----------



## bones boy

Never mind - figured it out. Installed Tivo Desktop with the DirecTV option instead of the "Series 2 or newer" option. When you install with the first option you can't put in your MAK. This makes it choke. Sorry and thanks.

_qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\djg\kmttg_v2.2s\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\Users\djg\kmttg_v2.2s\Teen Titans Go - Grubes Fairytales--TOONPHD.TiVo" "C:\Users\djg\kmttg_v2.2s\Teen Titans Go - Grubes Fairytales--TOONPHD.mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\djg\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock7262157900355254002.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:1920 /y:1080 
C:\Users\djg\kmttg_v2.2s\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(131, 4) (null): The remote procedure call failed._[/QUOTE]


----------



## bones boy

lpwcomp said:


> Are you running as user "djg"?


Thanks for the quick reply James, I got it.


----------



## ClearToLand

Since unwatched recordings keep accumulating (and before I switched on KUID 'DELETING for Space'!) on my Roamio Basic faster than I currently can either watch them, move them to my Roamio OTA or HTTPS://TiVo PS Move them to my 3TB External HDD connected to my underpowered old desktop, I got ambitious and loaded the entire directory structure of the February 2016 install of kmttg 2.1j from my non-booting laptop (booted off a utility CD with network access) onto my 3TB External HDD. Changed a few drive letters and I was back in business, but I have a couple of questions that GOOGLE couldn't find the answers to:
REFRESH *USUALLY* takes 2 tries to update. Does anyone else experience this?
Roamio B (OTA) won't display "NN GB FREE" while Roamio A (Basic) does. Why not?



Code:


>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Roamio B ...
>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Roamio B ...
94 SHOWS, 388 GB USED
NPL job completed: 0:00:54
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Roamio B
>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Roamio A ...
121 SHOWS, 428 GB USED, 0 GB FREE
NPL job completed: 0:00:05
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Roamio A

Thanks!


----------



## Mikeguy

Quick inquiry that I just can't find an answer to: will kmttg transfer Season Passes from a Series 2 TiVo to a Roamio/Bolt? (I really did look . . . .) Thanks--


----------



## lpwcomp

Mikeguy said:


> Quick inquiry that I just can't find an answer to: will kmttg transfer Season Passes from a Series 2 TiVo to a Roamio/Bolt? (I really did look . . . .) Thanks--


No. It doesn't have access to S2 SPs.


----------



## justen_m

Mikeguy said:


> Quick inquiry that I just can't find an answer to: will kmttg transfer Season Passes from a Series 2 TiVo to a Roamio/Bolt? (I really did look . . . .) Thanks--


I don't think so. I just checked my TiVoHD (S3), and kmttg can't download the season passes. So an S2 won't work either. S4+ for Season Passes download/upload.


----------



## ClearToLand

Mikeguy said:


> Quick inquiry that I just can't find an answer to: will kmttg *transfer Season Passes from a Series 2* TiVo to a Roamio/Bolt? (I really did look . . . .) Thanks--



*GOOGLE: *kmttg copy season pass series 2
*Transfer season passes with kmttg*
*kmttg Wiki: Season Passes*
Doesn't look promising...


----------



## Mikeguy

lpwcomp said:


> No. It doesn't have access to S2 SPs.





justen_m said:


> I don't think so. I just checked my TiVoHD (S3), and kmttg can't download the season passes. So an S2 won't work either. S4+ for Season Passes download/upload.





ClearToLand said:


> Doesn't look promising...


Thanks for confirming--that's what I was assuming, based on what I was coming across, but I didn't see anything saying definitively, and so thought it best to check. TiVo Online it is!


----------



## HerronScott

justen_m said:


> I don't think so. I just checked my TiVoHD (S3), and kmttg can't download the season passes. So an S2 won't work either. S4+ for Season Passes download/upload.


That's unfortunate as it worked great when I migrated our 2 S3 OLED's to our Roamio Pro back in 2015. 

Scott


----------



## justen_m

HerronScott said:


> That's unfortunate as it worked great when I migrated our 2 S3 OLED's to our Roamio Pro back in 2015.


Thing is, I could have sworn I did this too, migrated my Season Passes from my TiVoHD to my Roamio Plus. Right now, however, when I fire up kmttg(v2.2s) and go to the remote tab, the only TiVo in the drop down menu in the Season Passes tab is my Roamio. I'm probably mis-remembering -- I probably used the online interface to transfer from HD->Roamio, and then used kmttg to download/upload when I upgraded my Roamio to a 3TB drive.

There is a lot of functionality in kmttg that only works with S4+. (More incentive to buy a Bolt with the $99 lifetime transferred from my TiVoHD).


----------



## HerronScott

justen_m said:


> Thing is, I could have sworn I did this too, migrated my Season Passes from my TiVoHD to my Roamio Plus. Right now, however, when I fire up kmttg(v2.2s) and go to the remote tab, the only TiVo in the drop down menu in the Season Passes tab is my Roamio. I'm probably mis-remembering -- I probably used the online interface to transfer from HD->Roamio, and then used kmttg to download/upload when I upgraded my Roamio to a 3TB drive.


I'm sure you did use it (like I did). Was that functionality on the older TiVo's through the website and when they dropped support for the older TiVo's then it was removed from kmttg too?

Scott


----------



## justen_m

HerronScott said:


> I'm sure you did use it (like I did). Was that functionality on the older TiVo's through the website and when they dropped support for the older TiVo's then it was removed from kmttg too?


That makes sense. It used the same website functionality that pyTivo and TiVoDesktopPlus used for Push. So when TiVo broke that... 
Maybe I haven't yet lost my mind.


----------



## lew

Kevin--A suggestion. Assume I'm using VRD to edit then encode the tivo file. I'd like an option to delete the tivo file after encoding. Existing option to delete after decryption isn't applicable. Not a big issue.


----------



## gweempose

I've recently downloaded the entire season of The Expanse using KMTTG, and I noticed that some episodes have chunks where the audio and video are messed up when I watch the .ts file on my PC. I'm on Comcast, so it is an mpeg4 channel. I am downloading in the transport stream format and using tivolibre to decrypt the .TiVo file. Is there any way to solve this issue?


----------



## justen_m

Where do we report kmttg bugs? I've got one. Not a feature request or quirk. Looks like a memory leak. Is this a known defect? I just put a little bit of info below to describe it. I can gather more info.

Memory leak
kmttg v2.2s, java 1.8.0_121-b13, Ubuntu 16.04.2LTS Linux kernel 4.8.0-48 64-bit
I launched kmttg, retrieved NPL from TiVoHD, set up a batch of jobs to fetch metadata, simultaneous download/decrypt, using tivolibre. Memory use kept growing. Memory use continually grew as each succeeding program was transferred. After six programs finished transferring and kmttg returned to 'Ready', memory usage remained at 2GB. The job was simple. Metadata, decrypt using tivolibre. No post-processing or encoding. 30 minute, .5GB shows. Further tests reveal larger programs leak more memory.

I noticed this because I set up a batch of jobs last night. only return to find kmttg had crashed due to an insufficient memory error after transferring just a fraction of the jobs I set up. Thinking this was a quirk, I tried again. Eventually crashed again due to a memout. Third time I observed. By the time of crash, all real and swap memory were used (4GB each on my laptop). The largest show being transferred was 1.5GB.



Code:


File format: PROGRAM_STREAM
Error reading program stream:
java.io.IOException: Pipe closed
        at java.io.PipedInputStream.read(PipedInputStream.java:307)
        at java.io.DataInputStream.readUnsignedByte(DataInputStream.java:288)
        at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.CountingDataInputStream.readUnsignedByte(CountingDataInputStream.java:87)
        at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.ProgramStreamDecoder.process(ProgramStreamDecoder.java:67)
        at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.TivoStream.processVideo(TivoStream.java:135)
        at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.TivoStream.process(TivoStream.java:81)
        at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.TivoDecoder.decode(TivoDecoder.java:69)
        at com.tivo.kmttg.main.http$5.run(http.java:329)
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745)
Closing CountingDataInputStream. Final read position: 1333723136
Header: TivoStreamHeader{ fileType=TiVo (54:69:56:6F), mpegOffset=0x3c00, numChunks=3}
Chunk 0: TivoStreamChunk{chunkSize=1140, id=3, type=PLAINTEXT}
Chunk 1: TivoStreamChunk{chunkSize=5892, id=1, type=ENCRYPTED}
Chunk 2: TivoStreamChunk{chunkSize=6644, id=2, type=ENCRYPTED}
File format: PROGRAM_STREAM
intel_do_flush_locked failed: Cannot allocate memory

I don't have time now. I know this isn't present on my Windows 10 machine when transferring from my Roamio Plus (downloaded/decrypted a gig of shows when upgrading the HD from 1TB to 3TB). But that is TS vs PS, Win vs Lin, more memory, different mem mgmt, etc.

First experiment on the list, on Linux, I will switch from tivolibre to tivodecode, to see if the leak is in tivolibre. Then, I will uncheck the box to use TS format (should have no affect, because kmttg has to default to PS with my TiVoHD, but maybe different handling internally? I am getting shows from my TiVoHD decrypted and ending up with the .ts extension. I thought it should me .mpg?). Another experiment is to turn off simultaneous download/decrypt. Another is to replicate the problem in Windows, with the exact same kmttg settings (simultaneous download/decrypt, use TS, use tivolibre), connecting to a TiVoHD. Maybe this one first, to see if it affects more than one OS.


----------



## worachj

Just reporting.... not sure what's going on.

Last week my windows 10 was upgraded with the new "Windows 10 Creators Update" version 1703. I also upgraded to the latest version of kmttg v2.2s. I've had four lock up's (Blue Screen of Death) since upgrading, and each time I had kmttg running downloading 10 or more shows to my PC. I was also using IE11 at the same time.

In the past IE11 has had memory leak problems. But it seems funny that lockups occur while running kmttg. It seems that something isn't playing nice with each other.

It's most likely a windows problem, but kmttg was running on each lockup.

*EDIT:*
I'm pretty sure I found my problem. Windows 10 latest upgrade reverted my drive controller back to an older version which can't handle hard drives greater than 2TB's. I've upgraded my drive controller with the new driver.

I should be go to go now! Nevermind.


----------



## ClearToLand

justen_m said:


> Where do we report kmttg bugs? I've got one. Not a feature request or quirk. *Looks like a memory leak. Is this a known defect?* I just put a little bit of info below to describe it. I can gather more info.
> 
> Memory leak
> kmttg v2.2s, java 1.8.0_121-b13, Ubuntu 16.04.2LTS Linux kernel 4.8.0-48 64-bit
> I launched kmttg, retrieved NPL from TiVoHD, set up a batch of jobs to fetch metadata, simultaneous download/decrypt, using tivolibre. *Memory use kept growing. Memory use continually grew as each succeeding program was transferred.* After six programs finished transferring and kmttg returned to 'Ready', memory usage remained at 2GB. The job was simple. Metadata, decrypt using tivolibre. No post-processing or encoding. 30 minute, .5GB shows. Further tests reveal larger programs leak more memory.
> 
> I noticed this because I set up a batch of jobs last night. only return to find kmttg had crashed due to an insufficient memory error after transferring just a fraction of the jobs I set up. Thinking this was a quirk, I tried again. Eventually crashed again due to a memout. Third time I observed. By the time of crash, all real and swap memory were used (4GB each on my laptop). The largest show being transferred was 1.5GB.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> File format: PROGRAM_STREAM
> Error reading program stream:
> java.io.IOException: Pipe closed
> at java.io.PipedInputStream.read(PipedInputStream.java:307)
> at java.io.DataInputStream.readUnsignedByte(DataInputStream.java:288)
> at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.CountingDataInputStream.readUnsignedByte(CountingDataInputStream.java:87)
> at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.ProgramStreamDecoder.process(ProgramStreamDecoder.java:67)
> at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.TivoStream.processVideo(TivoStream.java:135)
> at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.TivoStream.process(TivoStream.java:81)
> at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.TivoDecoder.decode(TivoDecoder.java:69)
> at com.tivo.kmttg.main.http$5.run(http.java:329)
> at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745)
> Closing CountingDataInputStream. Final read position: 1333723136
> Header: TivoStreamHeader{ fileType=TiVo (54:69:56:6F), mpegOffset=0x3c00, numChunks=3}
> Chunk 0: TivoStreamChunk{chunkSize=1140, id=3, type=PLAINTEXT}
> Chunk 1: TivoStreamChunk{chunkSize=5892, id=1, type=ENCRYPTED}
> Chunk 2: TivoStreamChunk{chunkSize=6644, id=2, type=ENCRYPTED}
> File format: PROGRAM_STREAM
> intel_do_flush_locked failed: Cannot allocate memory
> 
> I don't have time now. I know this isn't present on my Windows 10 machine when transferring from my Roamio Plus (downloaded/decrypted a gig of shows when upgrading the HD from 1TB to 3TB). But that is TS vs PS, Win vs Lin, more memory, different mem mgmt, etc.
> 
> First experiment on the list, on Linux, I will switch from tivolibre to tivodecode, to see if the leak is in tivolibre. Then, I will uncheck the box to use TS format (should have no affect, because kmttg has to default to PS with my TiVoHD, but maybe different handling internally? I am getting shows from my TiVoHD decrypted and ending up with the .ts extension. I thought it should me .mpg?). Another experiment is to turn off simultaneous download/decrypt. Another is to replicate the problem in Windows, with the exact same kmttg settings (simultaneous download/decrypt, use TS, use tivolibre), connecting to a TiVoHD. Maybe this one first, to see if it affects more than one OS.


YES this is a KNOWN problem and NO it is NOT a kmttg bug - it's a Java bug.

Yesterday, while SEARCHing for something else, I came across a thread on Sourceforge between Kevin and two kmttg users who were experiencing "Memory Leaks". Kevin tested his PCs and had no problem (Win10 & current JRE IIRC). Since it wasn't a problem I was currently researching, I don't remember the exact details but one of the users, per Kevin's suggestion, was going to go backwards on JRE versions to see if an earlier version of jre1.8.0_xxx didn't have the leak.

Let me know if you can't find the thread (if you need / want more information) and I'll dig through my history.


----------



## ClearToLand

gweempose said:


> I've recently downloaded the entire season of The Expanse using KMTTG, and *I noticed that some episodes have chunks where the audio and video are messed up when I watch the .ts file on my PC*. I'm on Comcast, so it is an mpeg4 channel. I am downloading in the transport stream format and using tivolibre to decrypt the .TiVo file. Is there any way to solve this issue?


I believe that this is the crux, for me at least, of the TS vs PS debate:
Faster vs slower
"More Reliable" (public opinion) vs "More Consistant" (my words)
Good CCs vs sometimes garbled CCs (again, "Read it here...")
"Hidden File Corruption" vs "Usually Works Fine"
- When I began using kmttg (2.1j in February 2016) and pyTiVo (wmcbrine), I followed the recommendations to use TS and saved over 50 shows to my HTPC laptop's HDD. Weeks / months later when I went to view them using pyTiVo, over 50%, maybe even closer to 66%, wouldn't transfer back - they'd start and then the TiVo would throw an error (sorry don't remember the details, just that it did not seem to describe the situation / problem).

In order to view the shows, which were now deleted from my TiVo, I had to convert the .TiVo file to either a .TS (I guess) or mpeg (that's only for .PS IIRC). The resulting file had 'glitches' where the original .TiVo pyTiVo transfer back to the TiVo crapped out. AFAICT, that data is 'gone' / corrupt.
So, in MY experience, you're SOL.

There's LOTS of talk about TS vs PS on these forums, even a thread dedicated to it. I'm subscribed but it hasn't had any replies in a long time so if you can't find it, I'll dig around for it if you want to read it.

Ever since that disappointing day I've been using PS. I haven't viewed much 'archived' stuff though. I installed Streambaby a few days ago and IIRC Chicago Med had good CCs for the short portion that I watched to see how Streambaby worked (just about everything needs more horsepower than my backup "PassMark 1201 - Intel Pentium E2200 @ 2.20GHz Vista 32-bit w 3GB RAM" desktop can supply; I should be bringing a few new desktops and laptops online within the next week or so.)

P.S. Where do I recognize your UserID from? Magnavox DVDR or ReplayTV?


----------



## reneg

justen_m said:


> Memory leak
> kmttg v2.2s, java 1.8.0_121-b13, Ubuntu 16.04.2LTS Linux kernel 4.8.0-48 64-bit
> ...


So far, I have been unable to recreate a memory leak on my system.
kmttg v2.2s, java build 1.8.0_121-b13, Windows 7 Pro, 64-bit
Combined download/decrypt using tivolibre (tdownload_decrypt job in kmttg), PS downloads from Tivo HD.


----------



## reneg

ClearToLand said:


> YES this is a KNOWN problem and NO it is NOT a kmttg bug - it's a Java bug.
> 
> Yesterday, while SEARCHing for something else, I came across a thread on Sourceforge between Kevin and two kmttg users who were experiencing "Memory Leaks". Kevin tested his PCs and had no problem (Win10 & current JRE IIRC). Since it wasn't a problem I was currently researching, I don't remember the exact details but one of the users, per Kevin's suggestion, was going to go backwards on JRE versions to see if an earlier version of jre1.8.0_xxx didn't have the leak.
> 
> Let me know if you can't find the thread (if you need / want more information) and I'll dig through my history.


Here's a link to what I think is the thread referenced: kmttg / Discussion / General Discussion:kmttg v2.2a memory problem


----------



## lpwcomp

In an effort to eliminate or at least reduce the TS "glitches", I have started doing the following:

Download from a TiVo that is as idle as possible - In standby & no active recording.

Idling the PC as much as possible and especially take down any pyTivo(s) you have running.

Processing one recording at a time.

It seems to be working but that is with a limited sample size so far.


----------



## moyekj

Yes the so-called memory leak issue seems to be for specific Linux Java installations. I can't reproduce problem on any Windows system I've tried and neither on Linux CentOS 5.4 and CentOS 6.6 with 1.8.0_60 version of JRE. So the problem seems to be very Ubuntu Java specific and nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Mikeguy

lpwcomp said:


> In an effort to eliminate or at least reduce the TS "glitches", I have started doing the following:
> 
> Download from a TiVo that is as idle as possible - In standby & no active recording.
> 
> Idling the PC as much as possible and especially take down any pyTivo(s) you have running.
> 
> Processing one recording at a time.
> 
> It seems to be working but that is with a limited sample size so far.


_Now_ you tell me.  But thanks for the tips, for the future.


----------



## moyekj

In my brief testing of the TS glitch issue I found no improvement using standby or limiting to more "inactive" times for downloads. And repeated downloads of same show resulted in glitches in different parts of the downloads. I even added intentional throttling to kmttg code to significantly reduce the download speed to see if that would help and it did not. My conclusion is that the TiVo side TTG decrypt/demux/remux/re-encrypt algorithm is buggy for TS downloads. At least for me though, the glitches are cleaned up very well by VRD qsfix so that most of the time I don't notice any problems during playback.

Of course PS downloads have their problems as well - screws up captions and won't work for H.264 recordings, so TS downloads + VideoRedo for cleanup is about the best that can be done.


----------



## justen_m

ClearToLand said:


> YES this is a KNOWN problem and NO it is NOT a kmttg bug - it's a Java bug.
> Yesterday, while SEARCHing for something else, I came across a thread on Sourceforge between Kevin and two kmttg users who were experiencing "Memory Leaks".


Thanks, found it.


moyekj said:


> Yes the so-called memory leak issue seems to be for specific Linux Java installations. I can't reproduce problem on any Windows system I've tried and neither on Linux CentOS 5.4 and CentOS 6.6 with 1.8.0_60 version of JRE. So the problem seems to be very Ubuntu Java specific and nothing I can do about it.


Thanks. I usually use my Win10 system to do downloads, but out of the blue decided to use my linux laptop today. 'Cause, well, it was on my lap. Guess I'll stick with Win10 for large batch jobs (like moving shows from my 1TB TiVoHD to my PC before my Roamio arrives ($99 lifetime transfer)). I do have a the latest Ubuntu 17.04 (released April 13, 2017). I'll have to check the java version, too.

So no need to run my experiments.


----------



## ClearToLand

Although it's too much for my (fallback) "PassMark 1201 - Intel Pentium E2200 @ 2.20GHz Vista 32-bit 3GB RAM" desktop to handle Streambaby, I may soon be giving up the 'download-back-to-TiVo-before-viewing' scene and switching over to real-time streaming. On the topic of streaming, today I enabled the kmttg web server and attempted to stream a 0:29:56 3.16GB CBS HD comedy to my Lenovo Android tablet. Although (hate to use the same word again so soon in a paragraph  ) Notwithstanding the almost immediate error generated ("Segment file not being created, assuming ffmpeg error"), kmttg continued for the next 70 minutes and created 178 ~2-3MB TS files (each runs for 10 seconds); I selected 'Transcode & Play' - next time I'll just select 'Transcode' and I'll try to 'Play from cache' _later_.

Anyhow, the job finished and the t1.m3u8 file looks like entries in a VTOC table (i.e. which sector to read next; the kmttg file lists which 'newly created' 10 second long TS file to read next) but my Lenovo running Chrome says:


> *404 Not Found*
> 
> sorry it didn't work out


Hints or suggestions?

I hate to just throw away all of poor E2200s work. And it would be even worse if I repeated the job by selecting just 'Transcode' and STILL got an error when attempting to 'Play'.


----------



## ClearToLand

*Continuing on my TS vs PS experience:*

When I first installed kmttg and pyTiVo on my HTPC laptop (Windows shows the directories were created on 02/17/16), I went crazy recording extra movies and shows, knowing that I could now offload them for future viewing. I followed as much advice as I could find and used TS (faster, more reliable). Well, months later when I went to view those movies / shows, *over 50% (maybe 66%) had glitches* and wouldn't complete a pyTiVo download back to the Roamio for viewing. Pissed me off. I switched to PS.

Well, now I have ~2TB+ of PS offloads (via kmttg and HTTPS://TiVo IP) - I don't remember any errors, but I didn't used to use CC but use it almost 100% of the time now. I also just installed Streambaby (WoW! So much easier than pyTiVo to install and get configured; failed to 'automatically' download the tools, just like kmttg did, but that was easily remedied; Thanks again Kevin! :clapping: :handok: :thumbsup.

*Tangent: *Back in early 2016 when this was all new to me (I was coming from a decade of ReplayTV 5XXX, DVArchive, WiRNS, *Poopli *- boy I wish there was a TiVo* Poopli raying:*), I experimented with kmttg, pyTiVo *AND* TiVo Desktop. IIRC, @kelson over on AVS Forum once stated that, compared to my Hauppauge PVR-1212 connected between my FiOS Motorola 7100 STB and my HTPC laptop, TiVo didn't do anything before recording the program streams directly on its HDD (while the PVR-1212 encoded / compressed / transformed / wrapped etc... the data first). That led me to believe that multiple downloads of the SAME show using the same FORMAT (PS vs TS), regardless of the 'tool' (kmttg vs TiVo Desktop vs HTTPS://TiVo IP) would result in INDENTICAL files - NOT TRUE! :disappointed:

Recently I downloaded "Sherlock on Masterpiece_s4e3_The Final Problem" three times using HTTPS://TiVo IP to three different HDDs and then performed a few combinations of "*FC /B*" on them (A-to-B, A-to-C, B-to-C) - no matches.

Why is that? What did I misunderstand?


----------



## Mikeguy

moyekj said:


> In my brief testing of the TS glitch issue I found no improvement using standby or limiting to more "inactive" times for downloads.


Obviously, that simply is not the right answer.


----------



## Mikeguy

ClearToLand said:


> I also just installed Streambaby (WoW! So much easier than pyTiVo to install and get configured; failed to 'automatically' download the tools, just like kmttg did, but that was easily remedied; Thanks again Kevin! :clapping: :handok: :thumbsup.


You might want to explore the new "easier-to-use" pyTiVo plus interface posted here--a handful of clicks to both install and then to configure, maybe 5 minutes?

Easier to use pyTivo


----------



## ClearToLand

*A couple technical (non-kmttg) questions (hopefully this is the right audience):*
[If not, please point me in the correct direction and I'll move them.]
I have Windows Resource Monitor (along with Task Manager, Process Explorer and NetPerSec) open 24x7 with the CPU and DISK drop-downs expanded. I just used an old program called FileSync to transfer a few thousand small files from my HDD to a flash drive. The time I checked RM, there were 8 different files being transferred simultaneously under one PID. I'm assuming this means (at least) 8 threads were in use. 
- When multiple files are being written to a target simultaneously, does the OS allocate / lock sufficient contiguous sectors beforehand to accommodate the entire file without fragmentation?
.
Regarding network traffic when uploading and downloading simultaneously, I just discovered "NIC Teaming". Since both my motherboard NIC and a few Rosewill (from Newegg) Gigabit NICs in my 'spares box' have Realtek chips, I'm going to see if I can team two of them and dedicate one to uploads, the other to downloads (saw this in a post somewhere). I know that my current CPU is maxed out with interrupts just doing 'ordinary' stuff, but I do have a "PassMark 7220 - Intel Core i5-4590 @ 3.30GHz - Win7 Pro 64-bit 16GB RAM" desktop that I'm assembling...
- Does anyone have experience with "NIC Teaming"?
Thanks!


----------



## ClearToLand

Mikeguy said:


> *You might want to explore the new "easier-to-use" pyTiVo plus* interface posted here--a handful of clicks to both install and then to configure, maybe 5 minutes?
> 
> Easier to use pyTivo


Regardless of the User Interface, *ALL* programs that perform the same 'End Result' tasks with TiVos must use the same 'Tools' / Program Calls. So, bottom line, they're all doing the exact same thing 'under the hood'.

It is my current understanding that PyTiVo Desktop 'simplifies' both the install process and the UI. I may take it for a 'Test Drive' at some later date but right now kmttg and either Streambaby or pyTiVo are satisfying my needs.

Thanks!


----------



## Mikeguy

ClearToLand said:


> Irregardless of the User Interface, *ALL* programs that perform the same 'End Result' tasks with TiVos must use the same 'Tools' / Program Calls. So, bottom line, they're all doing the exact same thing 'under the hood'.
> 
> It is my current understanding that PyTiVo Desktop 'simplifies' both the install process and the UI. I may take it for a 'Test Drive' at some later date but right now kmttg and either Streambaby or pyTiVo are satisfying my needs.
> 
> Thanks!


Great--I had pyTivo earlier and then have needed to re-install on a new system--the new set-up came in very handy, rather than spending hours. I simply was mentioning it here, as you had noted above the lesser "install ease" with pyTivo, no longer an issue. (Thanks, Dan!)


----------



## gweempose

ClearToLand said:


> P.S. Where do I recognize your UserID from? Magnavox DVDR or ReplayTV?


Yep. I used to post a lot in the ReplayTV section of AVSForum back in the day. Your user name is very familiar as well. :grinning:


----------



## ClearToLand

Mikeguy said:


> Great--*I had pyTivo earlier and then have needed to re-install on a new system*--the new set-up came in very handy, rather than spending hours. I simply was mentioning it here, as you had noted above the lesser "install ease" with pyTivo, no longer an issue. (Thanks, Dan!)


As I posted earlier '_somewhere here_', I took my February 2016 installation from my non-bootable laptop (booted from a Live CD), copied the base TiVo subdirectory (I installed kmttg and pyTiVo in the TiVo folder) over my LAN to an external HDD connected to my old Vista desktop, started up kmttg and changed a few drive letters and 'Voila!' - all my settings, file naming keywords, auto-transfers, MAK, UserID, PW, etc... were just as they were on my laptop.

Easy Peasy!


----------



## ClearToLand

gweempose said:


> Yep. I used to post a lot in the ReplayTV section of AVSForum back in the day. *Your user name is very familiar as well.* :grinning:


I wrote FAQs and posted frequently on all four of the ReplayTV-related forums:
AVS Forum - ReplayTVs sub-forum
PlanetReplay
DVArchive
*Poopli *(I can never resist making *Poopli BOLD* and Red whenever I type it.  )
You may remember a different but 'Theme-related' UserID... 

And who else OVER FORMATS like me, huh?


----------



## reneg

ClearToLand said:


> *...*
> 
> Recently I downloaded "Sherlock on Masterpiece_s4e3_The Final Problem" three times using HTTPS://TiVo IP to three different HDDs and then performed a few combinations of "*FC /B*" on them (A-to-B, A-to-C, B-to-C) - no matches.
> 
> Why is that? What did I misunderstand?


As I remember, it's intentional. google salt cryptography

Even after decrypting, I don't think I've seen files from the same Tivo match.


----------



## ClearToLand

reneg said:


> As I remember, it's intentional. *google salt cryptography*
> 
> Even after decrypting, I don't think I've seen files from the same Tivo match.



*Wikipedia: Salt (cryptography)*
*CrackStation: Salted Password Hashing - Doing it Right*


----------



## diskus

Hi all, Ive been trying to figure out a way to do this but thus far haven't been able to. My goal is to simply download tivo files and generate autoskip table entries. Afterward I would like to delete all associated files so they dont accumulate.


----------



## reneg

diskus said:


> Hi all, Ive been trying to figure out a way to do this but thus far haven't been able to. My goal is to simply download tivo files and generate autoskip table entries. Afterward I would like to delete all associated files so they dont accumulate.


Sounds like your goal is to just generate autoskip table entries for skip enabled shows? You can do that without downloading Tivo files. Options:

For a single skip enabled show, select the show in the Now Playing List for your Tivo, press 'V' key. For all skip enabled shows, use the 'W' key. Only works for shows that have the SKIP icon in kmttg. Tivo playback will be interrupted while kmttg calculates the autoskip table entries. Afterwards, you will see an 'S' next to the skip icon in kmttg. More info here: kmttg / Wiki / AutoSkip_from_SkipMode
You can also use set up as a scheduled event. See AutoSkip from Skipmode example here: kmttg / Wiki / windows_task_scheduler
Enable the Autoskip service for your Tivo(s). kmttg / Wiki / AutoSkip


----------



## gweempose

moyekj said:


> Of course PS downloads have their problems as well - screws up captions and won't work for H.264 recordings, so TS downloads + VideoRedo for cleanup is about the best that can be done.


Thanks for the information! So where do I get VideoRedo, and how do I use it on my .ts files? Does VideoRedo integrate into KMTTG, or is it something that has to be done separately after decryption?


----------



## moyekj

gweempose said:


> Thanks for the information! So where do I get VideoRedo, and how do I use it on my .ts files? Does VideoRedo integrate into KMTTG, or is it something that has to be done separately after decryption?


VideoRedo is non free Windows only program:
VideoReDo MPEG Video Editor
There's a fully functional free trial period available.
TV Suite is version you want since it supports mpeg2 and H.264. Older versions are mpeg2 only. TV Suite also includes good encoder profiles which can take advantage of Intel GPU.

Yes, kmttg has good VideoRedo integration which you control under config--VideoRedo tab (only shows up for Windows installs).


----------



## ClearToLand

moyekj said:


> VideoRedo is non free Windows only program:
> VideoReDo MPEG Video Editor
> There's a fully functional free trial period available...


@Dan203,

Is that you and your son (on the VRD Home Page)?


----------



## diskus

reneg said:


> Sounds like your goal is to just generate autoskip table entries for skip enabled shows? You can do that without downloading Tivo files. Options:
> 
> For a single skip enabled show, select the show in the Now Playing List for your Tivo, press 'V' key. For all skip enabled shows, use the 'W' key. Only works for shows that have the SKIP icon in kmttg. Tivo playback will be interrupted while kmttg calculates the autoskip table entries. Afterwards, you will see an 'S' next to the skip icon in kmttg. More info here: kmttg / Wiki / AutoSkip_from_SkipMode
> You can also use set up as a scheduled event. See AutoSkip from Skipmode example here: kmttg / Wiki / windows_task_scheduler
> Enable the Autoskip service for your Tivo(s). kmttg / Wiki / AutoSkip


My goal is actually to try and generate autoskip table entries for all shows. Ive been downloading the tivo file with autotransfer and then running ad detect. But that leaves a variety of files which build up after time. Not a major issue but would be nice to be able to delete them automatically


----------



## Dan203

ClearToLand said:


> @Dan203,
> 
> Is that you and your son (on the VRD Home Page)?


No. That's stock art we've been using for years. A new website is on my short list, so we may be getting rid of frick and frack soon.


----------



## carl.dpr

Hi guys, I haven't used kmttg before so I am a noob.
I am trying to copy files from my TiVo to my iMac using kmttg v2.2s.

I have a TiVo series 3, Model Info: TCD663320, Software Version: 11.3b8-01-2-663 and a 2013 iMac with 24gb ram and 4 processors running OS X 10.12.4 over Ethernet. I'm in Australia so I don't know if our version down here is any different to yours up there.

I can start downloading a file from my TiVo but it is really slow, it shows 0.0Mbps - if I'm really lucky it will show 0.1Mbps.
I'm assuming it should be a lot faster than this. Is there something in the settings that need to be adjusted to fix this?
I have made sure my wifi and firewall are turned off and I have restarted my Mac, router and TiVo.

The other thing is that the download only does about 1.7MB before it comes up with a "Read timed out" error. I don't know why this would be happening. Has anyone come across this before? This is what happens;

>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Carls TiVo' /Users/carl/Movies/TiVoShows/1. Standard Features (06_01_2009).TiVo ...
http://x.x.x.x:80/download/1. Stand...wPlaying&id=10017&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
http://x.x.x.x:80/download/1. Stand...wPlaying&id=10017&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts: Read timed out
/Users/carl/Movies/TiVoShows/1. Standard Features (06_01_2009).TiVo: size=1.71 MB elapsed=0:07:20 (0.03 Mbps)
Download failed to file: /Users/carl/Movies/TiVoShows/1. Standard Features (06_01_2009).TiVo

I have successfully downloaded the TS file via a web browser where I got 1.5Mbps, but I need to use kmttg so the conversion is done automatically.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
Carl.


----------



## carl.dpr

carl.dpr said:


> Hi guys, I haven't used kmttg before so I am a noob.
> I am trying to copy files from my TiVo to my iMac using kmttg v2.2s.
> 
> I have a TiVo series 3, Model Info: TCD663320, Software Version: 11.3b8-01-2-663 and a 2013 iMac with 24gb ram and 4 processors running OS X 10.12.4 over Ethernet. I'm in Australia so I don't know if our version down here is any different to yours up there.
> 
> I can start downloading a file from my TiVo but it is really slow, it shows 0.0Mbps - if I'm really lucky it will show 0.1Mbps.
> I'm assuming it should be a lot faster than this. Is there something in the settings that need to be adjusted to fix this?
> I have made sure my wifi and firewall are turned off and I have restarted my Mac, router and TiVo.
> 
> The other thing is that the download only does about 1.7MB before it comes up with a "Read timed out" error. I don't know why this would be happening. Has anyone come across this before? This is what happens;
> 
> >> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Carls TiVo' /Users/carl/Movies/TiVoShows/1. Standard Features (06_01_2009).TiVo ...
> http://x.x.x.x:80/download/1. Standard Features.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=10017&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
> http://x.x.x.x:80/download/1. Standard Features.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=10017&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts: Read timed out
> /Users/carl/Movies/TiVoShows/1. Standard Features (06_01_2009).TiVo: size=1.71 MB elapsed=0:07:20 (0.03 Mbps)
> Download failed to file: /Users/carl/Movies/TiVoShows/1. Standard Features (06_01_2009).TiVo
> 
> I have successfully downloaded the TS file via a web browser where I got 1.5Mbps, but I need to use kmttg so the conversion is done automatically.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl.


Okay, I've solved some of my problem. There must have been a problem with the hub I was using because now I am getting 27.10Mbps and the whole file is downloading but when it tries to convert I get this message;

>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Carls TiVo' /Users/carl/Movies/TiVoShows/2. The Guide (06_01_2009).TiVo ...
http://x.x.x.x:80/download/2. The G...wPlaying&id=10021&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
/Users/carl/Movies/TiVoShows/2. The Guide (06_01_2009).TiVo: size=74.29 MB elapsed=0:00:23 (27.10 Mbps)
---DONE--- job=javadownload output=/Users/carl/Movies/TiVoShows/2. The Guide (06_01_2009).TiVo
Renaming metadata file to: /Users/carl/Movies/TiVoShows/2. The Guide (06_01_2009).ts.txt
>> DECRYPTING USING TIVOLIBRE /Users/carl/Movies/TiVoShows/2. The Guide (06_01_2009).TiVo ...
tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false
tivolibre decrypt failed for file: /Users/carl/Movies/TiVoShows/2. The Guide (06_01_2009).TiVo
Killing 'tivolibre' file: /Users/carl/Movies/TiVoShows/2. The Guide (06_01_2009).TiVo

Can anyone help me with this? I tried turning tivolibre compatibility mode on but it didn't make any difference.


----------



## fdkaplan

This may have been asked before - I found similar issues but none of the solutions I found have helped me.
I have a Tivo Roamio with Comcast cable in the Seattle area. I am having very hit-or-miss results with kmttg at the moment. Using 2.2s with TS and tivolibre.
Issue is that for some shows I get output files that on paper look good but no program can open them. Tried with WMP, VLC, Handbrake and Adobe Premiere Elements 12. The latter could import something, but it was just the audio track no video. Everything plays fine on the Tivo.
So for example, I saved Designated Survivor from episode 5 through 16 or so. E05 TS I can watch just fine on the PC. The rest I cannot watch at all - get error that format is something that cannot be reproduced. For many of those, if I try to play the .TiVo file, I actually can watch it no problem, but for others I get a grey screen and only audio plays and yet for others I just get a dead timeline (can't play but I see a time duration and can move the cursor to any time, but nothing will play).
I'm not sure how to troubleshoot this. Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## moyekj

fdkaplan said:


> This may have been asked before - I found similar issues but none of the solutions I found have helped me.
> I have a Tivo Roamio with Comcast cable in the Seattle area. I am having very hit-or-miss results with kmttg at the moment. Using 2.2s with TS and tivolibre.
> Issue is that for some shows I get output files that on paper look good but no program can open them. Tried with WMP, VLC, Handbrake and Adobe Premiere Elements 12. The latter could import something, but it was just the audio track no video. Everything plays fine on the Tivo.
> So for example, I saved Designated Survivor from episode 5 through 16 or so. E05 TS I can watch just fine on the PC. The rest I cannot watch at all - get error that format is something that cannot be reproduced. For many of those, if I try to play the .TiVo file, I actually can watch it no problem, but for others I get a grey screen and only audio plays and yet for others I just get a dead timeline (can't play but I see a time duration and can move the cursor to any time, but nothing will play).
> I'm not sure how to troubleshoot this. Any help will be much appreciated.


 Since it looks like you have at least partial TIVo Desktop installation use DirectShow dump for decrypt instead of tivolibre:
config--Program Options--Decrypt using DirectShow Dump instead of tivolibre
That should fix cases where .TiVo file plays but decrypted .ts doesn't.


----------



## reneg

diskus said:


> My goal is actually to try and generate autoskip table entries for all shows. Ive been downloading the tivo file with autotransfer and then running ad detect. But that leaves a variety of files which build up after time. Not a major issue but would be nice to be able to delete them automatically


Without knowing what filetypes your trying to clean up and when you are trying to delete them, I can only offer generic advice. 

Kmttg can clean up some files, see Configuration File settings kmttg / Wiki / config_File_Settings
Also, you could create a custom command on the Configuration Programs tab - see kmttg / Wiki / config_Programs


----------



## fdkaplan

moyekj said:


> Since it looks like you have at least partial TIVo Desktop installation use DirectShow dump for decrypt instead of tivolibre:
> config--Program Options--Decrypt using DirectShow Dump instead of tivolibre
> That should fix cases where .TiVo file plays but decrypted .ts doesn't.


OK, so I got it to work but with a caveat - I had to disable the TS and rather use PS with DirectShow. Thanks for the quick help!


----------



## diskus

reneg said:


> Without knowing what filetypes your trying to clean up and when you are trying to delete them, I can only offer generic advice.
> 
> Kmttg can clean up some files, see Configuration File settings kmttg / Wiki / config_File_Settings
> Also, you could create a custom command on the Configuration Programs tab - see kmttg / Wiki / config_Programs


Thanks for the info. If I end the autotransfer process after running ad detect it leaves an edl file a txt file and a mpeg-2 TS video. I have no idea on a custom command but if you have an idea for one Im willing to give it a try It would probably need to run after the data is used to add a auto skip table entry somehow.


----------



## moyekj

v2.2t version just released with some VideoRedo task related changes recently discussed/requested in this thread. Release notes:
kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


----------



## diskus

moyekj said:


> To be clear, AutoSkip data means "S" showing up in 1st NPL column in kmttg, not just SkipMode data available on the TiVo. i.e. You should already have run AutoSkip from SkipMode before processing in auto transfers.
> 
> T.


Can you think of a reason that "S" would have disappeared for all shows in NPL even if they appear in the autoskip table?


----------



## moyekj

diskus said:


> Can you think of a reason that "S" would have disappeared for all shows in NPL even if they appear in the autoskip table?


Corrupted file? Rename AutoSkip.ini to a different name and see if you can add new AutoSkip entries after that and verify the new ones work properly.


----------



## diskus

moyekj said:


> Corrupted file? Rename AutoSkip.ini to a different name and see if you can add new AutoSkip entries after that and verify the new ones work properly.


Would moving or deleting the downloaded files or processed files from their original locations cause the icon to disappear? BTW in general autoskip is functioning as should be including updating of the table. Its just the curiosity of the icon leaving, there seems to be no other issues


----------



## moyekj

diskus said:


> Would moving or deleting the downloaded files or processed files from their original locations cause the icon to disappear? BTW in general autoskip is functioning as should be including updating of the table. Its just the curiosity of the icon leaving, there seems to be no other issues


That's very odd. I assume you've restarted the GUI since seeing the problem? Perhaps make the column wider if you are not seeing the "S"?


----------



## worachj

Thank you to moyekj!

I just got a new bolt from the onetime $99 lifetime transfer fee deal TiVo had at the beginning of the month. It arrived today and setup was simple and quick thanks to kmttg!

Thank you for....

Season Pass and Wishlist transfers
Channel lineup transfers
Everything transferred from a Roamio to a Bolt without errors or problems. Thanks again!


----------



## diskus

moyekj said:


> That's very odd. I assume you've restarted the GUI since seeing the problem? Perhaps make the column wider if you are not seeing the "S"?


Nah its been restarted many times. It is odd there seem to be no other symptoms besides the missing "S"


----------



## moyekj

diskus said:


> Nah its been restarted many times. It is odd there seem to be no other symptoms besides the missing "S"


If you select 1 of these shows in GUI and run 'v' command on it (to redo autoskip from skipmode for it), when it completes does it get the 'S' ?


----------



## diskus

moyekj said:


> If you select 1 of these shows in GUI and run 'v' command on it (to redo autoskip from skipmode for it), when it completes does it get the 'S' ?


"No SkipMode data available for this show - skipping

No valid entries found to process in selected set"

However it already appears in the autoskip table. I may be confusing skipode and autoskip


----------



## diskus

If I run "c" it asks for a local srt file of which there is none only edl


----------



## moyekj

diskus said:


> "No SkipMode data available for this show - skipping
> 
> No valid entries found to process in selected set"
> 
> However it already appears in the autoskip table. I may be confusing skipode and autoskip


The green SKIP icon represents SkipMode. The S represents autoskip. The green SkipMode icons will only show for series 5 or later TiVos that support SkipMode. From your post the green SkipMode icon is not showing for that show. What model TiVo is it? May be easier if you just post a snapshot of your kmttg NPL table looks like for a few entries.


----------



## reneg

Based on posts about reliable transfer of .ts files in another thread, I have an enhancement request for kmttg.

I'd like to request that a new file argument be added and made available on the file-> configure -> programs tab under Available File Args. Either [DownloadURL] or [NowPlayingId], this would be either the URL provided by the Tivo to download the file or the Id of the TiVo file on the Tivo that corresponds to the [tivoFile] which is also used to download a file from Tivo. I don't know which would be easier to implement in kmttg, but if either are readily available, could you please consider exposing one as a file argument?

The purpose of adding the new file arg is that I'd like to attempt to create a kmttg custom command to download a "pristine" tivo file in transport stream format. The idea is to call into the custom command and repeatedly (up to a limit) use curl & tivolibre to download & check the transport stream for errors with hopes of getting a "pristine" tivo file.

Thanks for your consideration.
Rene

[EDIT] - After playing with it a bit, would prefer [DownloadURL] instead of [NowPlayingId] as the download URL is already percent encoded.


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> Based on posts about reliable transfer of .ts files in another thread, I have an enhancement request for kmttg.
> 
> I'd like to request that a new file argument be added and made available on the file-> configure -> programs tab under Available File Args. Either [DownloadURL] or [NowPlayingId], this would be either the URL provided by the Tivo to download the file or the Id of the TiVo file on the Tivo that corresponds to the [tivoFile] which is also used to download a file from Tivo. I don't know which would be easier to implement in kmttg, but if either are readily available, could you please consider exposing one as a file argument?
> 
> The purpose of adding the new file arg is that I'd like to attempt to create a kmttg custom command to download a "pristine" tivo file in transport stream format. The idea is to call into the custom command and repeatedly (up to a limit) use curl & tivolibre to download & check the transport stream for errors with hopes of getting a "pristine" tivo file.
> 
> Thanks for your consideration.
> Rene
> 
> [EDIT] - After playing with it a bit, would prefer [DownloadURL] instead of [NowPlayingId] as the download URL is already percent encoded.


I've added [nplID] keyword. I tried with the full [DownloadURL], but at least with Windows OS the "&" character that is part of URL was just horribly painful to pass into a .bat script with all kinds of annoying escaping needed to deal with it, so it was just easier to pass nplID which is a simple number from which you can reconstruct the download URL.


----------



## species8472jj

I was wondering if you could help me with an error I have been getting. I have a lot of auto transfers already set up, and I'm trying to utilize the service, and I'm running into an issue.

This is what I did. 

1) I installed the service - no problems.
2) I have multiple auto transfers already set up.
3) I went into the properties of the service and entered my username/password of the account
I am logged into.

When I attempt to run the service, I get the following error...

"Windows could not run the service on the Local Computer. Error 1067: The process terminated unexpectedly".

Could you please tell me what I am doing wrong?

Thank you.


----------



## moyekj

species8472jj said:


> I was wondering if you could help me with an error I have been getting. I have a lot of auto transfers already set up, and I'm trying to utilize the service, and I'm running into an issue.
> 
> This is what I did.
> 
> 1) I installed the service - no problems.
> 2) I have multiple auto transfers already set up.
> 3) I went into the properties of the service and entered my username/password of the account
> I am logged into.
> 
> When I attempt to run the service, I get the following error...
> 
> "Windows could not run the service on the Local Computer. Error 1067: The process terminated unexpectedly".
> 
> Could you please tell me what I am doing wrong?
> 
> Thank you.


1st thing to do is check auto.log.0 file in kmttg install dir for any error messages. That's the log file for service mode runs. Another thing to try is from kmttg GUI choose Auto Transfers--Run Once in GUI to make sure auto transfers are working.


----------



## species8472jj

moyekj said:


> 1st thing to do is check auto.log.0 file in kmttg install dir for any error messages. That's the log file for service mode runs. Another thing to try is from kmttg GUI choose Auto Transfers--Run Once in GUI to make sure auto transfers are working.


Thank you for your response.

Yes, I looked at the auto.log.0 file, and I did not see any error messages. Additionally, I did run the auto transfers manually using "Run Once in GUI" and it ran without any issues.

Do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> I've added [nplID] keyword. I tried with the full [DownloadURL], but at least with Windows OS the "&" character that is part of URL was just horribly painful to pass into a .bat script with all kinds of annoying escaping needed to deal with it, so it was just easier to pass nplID which is a simple number from which you can reconstruct the download URL.


Many thanks. I have a batch script running now which unfortunately leads me to another enhancement request. If would also be nice if the TiVo IP address [tivoIP] were available as a file argument so it could work from more than one TiVo in the batch script when executed under kmttg.


----------



## moyekj

species8472jj said:


> Thank you for your response.
> 
> Yes, I looked at the auto.log.0 file, and I did not see any error messages. Additionally, I did run the auto transfers manually using "Run Once in GUI" and it ran without any issues.
> 
> Do you have any other suggestions?


There's probably a way in Windows to get to a log file of some sort to see why launching service is failing, but I don't know enough about Windows services to tell you where or how to get to such a log file. Perhaps a web search may turn up something.


----------



## leiff

Just realized this software included the ability to copy channel lineup would have saved myself a lot of time. Oh well. I Still need to install this software to copy my thumbs up database since I believe there's no other way to do it. I've already transfered my shows from my Romeo on to my TiVo Bolt using the TiVo online website but I still need to copy over my one passes? is this software the best way to do this? Most of my one passes I don't want since I recently downgraded all my channels to just local only. Is there a way to sort m one passes by Network channel so I know which ones I want? And importantly are all these one pass transfer abilities reliable in assigning record new or reuruns option accurately?


----------



## ggieseke

moyekj said:


> There's probably a way in Windows to get to a log file of some sort to see why launching service is failing, but I don't know enough about Windows services to tell you where or how to get to such a log file. Perhaps a web search may turn up something.


Windows services don't have any way to log data by default, since they typically don't even have a desktop context to run under. Normally you would log anything that you feel is worth the effort to the event log, but that takes a lot of work and most programmers don't bother. If you don't write it into the service it never happened.


----------



## species8472jj

ggieseke said:


> Windows services don't have any way to log data by default, since they typically don't even have a desktop context to run under. Normally you would log anything that you feel is worth the effort to the event log, but that takes a lot of work and most programmers don't bother. If you don't write it into the service it never happened.


Agreed. I did find logs in the Event viewer, but they did not contain anything to help determine the cause of the problem. It throws a an event ID of 7034: Service Terminated, which is stating the obvious. If any insight can be offered at how to troubleshoot this problem for Windows 10, it would be appreciated.


----------



## reneg

species8472jj said:


> Agreed. I did find logs in the Event viewer, but they did not contain anything to help determine the cause of the problem. It throws a an event ID of 7034: Service Terminated, which is stating the obvious. If any insight can be offered at how to troubleshoot this problem for Windows 10, it would be appreciated.


Where is kmttg installed? What is the directory path? You might have issues as a service depending on where it's installed. I recommend c:\kmttg.


----------



## ggieseke

That's a *****. Beyond noticing that a service terminated or failed to start for unknown reasons, Windows itself is clueless.

I'd start with the context it's running under. If you want a service to have access to what you take for granted like mapped drives, you have to tell it to run with your user account & password and specify everything in UNC terms like "\\MyOtherPC\TiVo Files" (assuming that's a valid share accessible by the context that the service is running in).


----------



## gonzotek

ggieseke said:


> That's a *****. Beyond noticing that a service terminated or failed to start for unknown reasons, Windows itself is clueless.
> 
> I'd start with the context it's running under. If you want a service to have access to what you take for granted like mapped drives, you have to tell it to run with your user account & password and specify everything in UNC terms like "\\MyOtherPC\TiVo Files" (assuming that's a valid share accessible by the context that the service is running in).


+1 to all that, plus check that Java is correctly installed and not damaged in some odd way(classpaths and file mappings and such might allow it to run the gui but not as a service).


----------



## species8472jj

I checked the Java installation and it looked okay. Just to be thorough, I uninstalled Java and reinstalled it. Unfortunately, the service did not work. I have this on two separate machines, and I'm getting the same issue on both. Both are of course Windows 10.


----------



## ClearToLand

reneg said:


> *Based on posts about reliable transfer of .ts files in another thread, I have an enhancement request for kmttg.*
> 
> I'd like to request that a new file argument be added and made available on the file-> configure -> programs tab under Available File Args. Either [DownloadURL] or [NowPlayingId], this would be either the URL provided by the Tivo to download the file or the Id of the TiVo file on the Tivo that corresponds to the [tivoFile] which is also used to download a file from Tivo. I don't know which would be easier to implement in kmttg, but if either are readily available, could you please consider exposing one as a file argument?
> 
> *The purpose of adding the new file arg is that I'd like to attempt to create a kmttg custom command to download a "pristine" tivo file in transport stream format. The idea is to call into the custom command and repeatedly (up to a limit) use curl & tivolibre to download & check the transport stream for errors with hopes of getting a "pristine" tivo file.*
> 
> Thanks for your consideration.
> Rene
> 
> [EDIT] - After playing with it a bit, would prefer [DownloadURL] instead of [NowPlayingId] as the download URL is already percent encoded.





moyekj said:


> *I've added [nplID] keyword*. I tried with the full [DownloadURL], but at least with Windows OS the "&" character that is part of URL was just horribly painful to pass into a .bat script with all kinds of annoying escaping needed to deal with it, so it was just easier to pass nplID which is a simple number from which you can reconstruct the download URL.


Rene (@reneg),

THANKS for becoming a second voice in my quest to remove 'glitches' from .TIVO files transferred TiVo-to-PC via the TS / 'Fast' transfer format *WITHOUT* purchasing VideoReDo  (sorry about your retirement plan @Dan203  ).

It is my humble opinion that this topic has either gone UNNOTICED all these years , or has been '_swept-under-the-rug_' , *UNTIL* I kept bringing it up, over-and-over, in various threads over the past few weeks. I'm UTTERLY impressed that @Dan203 (VideoReDo Programmer) is currently coding a fix for it into (*FREE*) pyTiVo Desktop.  :clapping:

I wrote, and freely made available, post-download command-line processing BATCH files for DVArchive (ReplayTV), so I have an idea of what you're attempting to accomplish. I look forward to reading your results and being able to duplicate them on my 'glitched' .TIVO TS / 'Fast' format downoaded files. :thumbsup:

*NOTE:* This is not saying that I will not download, install and enjoy, the (upcoming) built-in tivolibre '_glitch-removal-but-keep-metadata_' version of pyTiVo Desktop that @Dan203 is currently working on, but just that I, and maybe also Rene, *ENJOY* troubleshooting all aspects of a problem ourselves. 

Yep. LOTs of smilies here. IMO, the forum software authors make them available (in *ALL* forums that I'm aware of), so why not use them. They convey my feelings *MUCH* better than the 'plain-vanilla' teletype text that the majority of the folks use.


----------



## moyekj

species8472jj said:


> I checked the Java installation and it looked okay. Just to be thorough, I uninstalled Java and reinstalled it. Unfortunately, the service did not work. I have this on two separate machines, and I'm getting the same issue on both. Both are of course Windows 10.


How are you installing the service to begin with? You may want to try removing it and then running as Administrator the following .bat file in kmttg installation:
service\win32\install-kmttg-service.bat
That's what kmttg does internally when you run Auto Transfers--Service--Install, but maybe something is not working right for your system for some reason, so running that .bat manually as Administrator may work better.


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> Many thanks. I have a batch script running now which unfortunately leads me to another enhancement request. If would also be nice if the TiVo IP address [tivoIP] were available as a file argument so it could work from more than one TiVo in the batch script when executed under kmttg.


Changed to [downloadURL] now and '&' character is escaped as '^^^&' for Windows OS so it passes through properly to a .bat file. Other caveat is in .bat script you need to use %* to get the url argument instead of just %1, otherwise the portion of url after = doesn't get captured. i.e. Messy.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> Changed to [downloadURL] now and '&' character is escaped as '^^^&' for Windows OS so it passes through properly to a .bat file. Other caveat is in .bat script you need to use %* to get the url argument instead of just %1, otherwise the portion of url after = doesn't get captured. i.e. Messy.


Thanks again. I'm not a batch script expert, but if I enclose the [downloadURL] in double quotes, like batchfile "[tivoFile]" "[downloadURL]", would that be any cleaner? I can't recall if Tivo allows double quotes in filenames, but if it does, it would need to be escaped. On the plus side, "[downloadURL]" should be able to be referenced easily with %2 (in the example above) instead of parsing %*.


----------



## species8472jj

moyekj said:


> How are you installing the service to begin with? You may want to try removing it and then running as Administrator the following .bat file in kmttg installation:
> service\win32\install-kmttg-service.bat
> That's what kmttg does internally when you run Auto Transfers--Service--Install, but maybe something is not working right for your system for some reason, so running that .bat manually as Administrator may work better.


I opened an administrator command line window and installed the service by entering in the batch file name in that open window. I didn't do it through KMTTG.

I have been doing a little troubleshooting by trying to get it to run in "console" mode.

The error that was being thrown by Windows was caused by a line in the wrapper.conf file

# Java Application
wrapper.java.command=java

The Java application "could not be found", so it could not be executing which is why the error was thrown, so I changed it to this to see if it would work.

# Java Application
wrapper.java.command=C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_131\bin\java

This eliminated that error. Then when running it in "console" mode (debug mode), a library was missing.

wrapper-windows-x86-32.dll

So, I found tracked down that file and place it in the \service\wind32\bin\lib directory, and that issue was eliminated. After that, it appears to be running in console mode.

I then got a new error which indicated that a file was missing. i did some reading, and if you make any alterations to the .conf, you should uninstall the service, and the reinstall the service. I'm guessing when it installs it, it uses all the parameters in the .conf file when installing.

Once I did that, the service finally worked.

Thanks to all for the help.


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> Thanks again. I'm not a batch script expert, but if I enclose the [downloadURL] in double quotes, like batchfile "[tivoFile]" "[downloadURL]", would that be any cleaner? I can't recall if Tivo allows double quotes in filenames, but if it does, it would need to be escaped. On the plus side, "[downloadURL]" should be able to be referenced easily with %2 (in the example above) instead of parsing %*.


 No, quotes around it didn't work via kmttg. In my test %1 only gave portion of the url before the = character, but using %* gave me the whole url. So a little odd, but it worked.


----------



## mlippert

Hi,
So some channels I watch have just become h.264 instead of mpeg2. So I know I must download them using transport stream instead of program stream.

But I'd really like to end up with either *.mpg (mpeg2 program stream container) or *.mp4 (h.264 in mp4 container).

I've got VideoReDo and there is the kmttg configuration setting for "_Force QS fix output to always be mpeg2 Program Stream_".

That option will transcode any h.264 streams to mpeg2 which I DON'T want.

Is it possible to change the option (or add one) so that transport streams containing mpeg2 get saved (transmuxed) after QS fix to .mpg while transport streams containing h.264 get saved (transmuxed) to .mp4?


----------



## moyekj

mlippert said:


> Is it possible to change the option (or add one) so that transport streams containing mpeg2 get saved (transmuxed) after QS fix to .mpg while transport streams containing h.264 get saved (transmuxed) to .mp4?


 No, in general kmttg doesn't know what the source video is, so logic such as that is not immediately available. For mpeg2 shows you can add "encode" step which uses VRD to encode to mpeg2 program stream, which in that case will simply do a remux to mpeg2 program stream.


----------



## mlippert

moyekj said:


> No, in general kmttg doesn't know what the source video is, so logic such as that is not immediately available. For mpeg2 shows you can add "encode" step which uses VRD to encode to mpeg2 program stream, which in that case will simply do a remux to mpeg2 program stream.


Yeah I figured it would have to inspect the .TiVo file or possibly VideoReDo could report back.

I've never looked into this before, but could there be an encode profile that transmuxed to either container depending on the input, or maybe a custom step (I see custom greyed out and I'm being lazy right now asking instead of going to read the wiki on what it does).

Otherwise thanks for letting me know and I'll just manually keep changing the configuration file to download via transport stream or not depending on what channel the show I want to download is on.


----------



## moyekj

custom task allows you to run your own script to do whatever you like. In kmttg config--Programs once you supply a "custom" command the "custom" task will no longer be greyed out and you can run it. So yes it's possible to write your own custom script to examine video file contents perhaps using mediainfo_cli which comes with kmttg Windows install and then use VRD or ffmpeg to remux appropriately, but it wouldn't be a trivial custom script to come up with.


----------



## mlippert

moyekj said:


> custom task allows you to run your own script to do whatever you like. In kmttg config--Programs once you supply a "custom" command the "custom" task will no longer be greyed out and you can run it. So yes it's possible to write your own custom script to examine video file contents perhaps using mediainfo_cli which comes with kmttg Windows install and then use VRD or ffmpeg to remux appropriately, but it wouldn't be a trivial custom script to come up with.


Thanks good to know. And just let me thank you again for kmttg, it is awesome and a major reason I love my TiVo.


----------



## G4tv

For some reason I am having a problem with getting KMTTG to show my Tivo Mini in the AutoSkip Service. I can see it listed when I go to configure and click on the Tivo tab. However, if I try to look for it anywhere else it does not show up. Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## moyekj

G4tv said:


> For some reason I am having a problem with getting KMTTG to show my Tivo Mini in the AutoSkip Service. I can see it listed when I go to configure and click on the Tivo tab. However, if I try to look for it anywhere else it does not show up. Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions?


In config--TiVos tab select your Mini and turn on "Enable rpc style communications with this TiVo" option and OK the form. Then re-start kmttg and you should see the Mini show up as AutoSkip Service selection.


----------



## bluesbabe

I see you are discussing KMTTG. If this is the wrong place for my post, please advise me to the correct one.

I have been downloading, decrypting, and saving Tivo videos for years using tivo desktop and directshow dump. They're easy as pie to use, and given a choice, I'd continue to do it *exactly* the same way. But I got a new laptop with Win7 Pro, and I can't install DSD without net framework 1.1 which apparently can't be installed on Win7. So I am trying to use KMTTG, which was clearly invented for people with sophisticated computing abilities. Let me be clear, here. I am proud to say I know where the on/off button is, on my laptop. That's about it.

I am trying very hard to understand and configure KMTTG. Tivo desktop downloads just fine, so all I need KMTTG to do is decrypt the files so I can save them as normal universal mpegs. When I open the page, there is a whole drop down list of "encoding profiles" starting with either ff or hb and I _must_ choose one, but have no idea how to pick one over another. And just in case it's relevant, I currently have a Premier series 2 tivo, and I also have a new Bolt on the way, both of which will be in use.

For the record, I am open to other ways of doing it, if they exist. I'm not committed to KMTTG.

Can anyone assist me. here?


----------



## Dan203

bluesbabe said:


> For the record, I am open to other ways of doing it, if they exist. I'm not committed to KMTTG.


Have you looked at my pyTivo Desktop software? It's a complete replacement for TiVo Desktop that can download and decrypt your recordings all in one step.


----------



## bluesbabe

Dan203 said:


> Have you looked at my pyTivo Desktop software? It's a complete replacement for TiVo Desktop that can download and decrypt your recordings all in one step.


I am downloading that as we speak..... Can I download without decrypting, and then decrypt at another time? I hope it's easier to figure out than KMTTG. Thanks for the heads up.

Still hoping to learn how to configure output in KMTTG, too


----------



## Dan203

The UI only supports decrypting during download. But in the install folder there is a file called tivolibre.exe that you could use on the commandline to decrypt your shows. Although based on your previous comments I'm not sure if the command line is really your speed.


----------



## bluesbabe

Turns out, it's a moot point. I installed it, but it doesn't work for me. It says it finds no Tivo, even though one is both hard wired and connected to my wifi. Since I can't find any instructions for it, I don't know how to make it see the Tivo. Back to trying to configure KMTTG, I guess. Any suggestions?


----------



## ggieseke

bluesbabe said:


> I see you are discussing KMTTG. If this is the wrong place for my post, please advise me to the correct one.
> 
> I have been downloading, decrypting, and saving Tivo videos for years using tivo desktop and directshow dump. They're easy as pie to use, and given a choice, I'd continue to do it *exactly* the same way. But I got a new laptop with Win7 Pro, and I can't install DSD without net framework 1.1 which apparently can't be installed on Win7. So I am trying to use KMTTG, which was clearly invented for people with sophisticated computing abilities. Let me be clear, here. I am proud to say I know where the on/off button is, on my laptop. That's about it.
> 
> I am trying very hard to understand and configure KMTTG. Tivo desktop downloads just fine, so all I need KMTTG to do is decrypt the files so I can save them as normal universal mpegs. When I open the page, there is a whole drop down list of "encoding profiles" starting with either ff or hb and I _must_ choose one, but have no idea how to pick one over another. And just in case it's relevant, I currently have a Premier series 2 tivo, and I also have a new Bolt on the way, both of which will be in use.
> 
> For the record, I am open to other ways of doing it, if they exist. I'm not committed to KMTTG.
> 
> Can anyone assist me. here?


Just check the Decrypt checkbox. You don't need to recode at all. There are 3 decryption options (tivodecode, tivolibre & DSD) built into KMTTG.

P.S. You can install .NET 1.1 on Windows 7 - just ignore the incompatibility warning.


----------



## bluesbabe

ggieseke said:


> You don't need to recode at all.


Oh, I see what you mean, now. My bad.... I didn't notice that if I didn't tick "encode", the encoding drop down box was not relevant. Well, great- problem solved, I guess. duh.

But re net framework 1.1, everywhere I am reading about it says I need to actually DO stuff to install it on 7 PRO 64 bit, like command line stuff, and that's above my pay grade, so to speak. I guess I will stay with KMTTG, simply because it's working.


----------



## ggieseke

I have used the standard 1.1 installer from Microsoft more than a hundred times on 7 Pro. We have a software package at work that won't install without it, just like DSD. No tricks or command line stuff, just double-click the exe and ignore the warning message.


----------



## ClearToLand

@moyekj ,

The solution to my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F Android tablet's problem with .m3u8 files '_magically _' took place today without any intervention on my part.

While reading another thread here on TCF, on a completely different topic (streaming shows from TiVo Online, IIRC), someone suggested that, although the TiVo App for tablets is a POS for both streaming and downloading shows, it IS useful for performing certain functions on a TiVo (i.e. Season Passes, deleting shows, etc...) so today I decided to install it. It did exactly what that '_someone _' said it would do. :thumbsup:

Later in the day, Pack-Rat that I am, I was going through the DOZENs of tabs that I currently have open in Chrome on my Lenovo and I came across the kmttg Web Server tab and, right next to it, the '404' error tab. I CLICK'd on the '404' tab and the 30 minute comedy that my '_ancient _' desktop prepared (took 70 minutes for a 30 minute NBC show) weeks ago began playing. What a pleasant surprise!

So, FYI, or anyone SEARCHing on this topic, '_something _' (maybe a codec?) included with the TiVo App for Android on GOOGLE enabled my Android tablet to play .m3u8 files.



ClearToLand said:


> Although it's too much for my (fallback) "PassMark 1201 - Intel Pentium E2200 @ 2.20GHz Vista 32-bit 3GB RAM" desktop to handle Streambaby, I may soon be giving up the 'download-back-to-TiVo-before-viewing' scene and switching over to real-time streaming. On the topic of streaming, today I enabled the kmttg web server and attempted to stream a 0:29:56 3.16GB CBS HD comedy to my Lenovo Android tablet. Although (hate to use the same word again so soon in a paragraph  ) Notwithstanding the almost immediate error generated ("Segment file not being created, assuming ffmpeg error"), kmttg continued for the next 70 minutes and created 178 ~2-3MB TS files (each runs for 10 seconds); I selected 'Transcode & Play' - next time I'll just select 'Transcode' and I'll try to 'Play from cache' _later_.
> 
> Anyhow, the job finished and the t1.m3u8 file looks like entries in a VTOC table (i.e. which sector to read next; the kmttg file lists which 'newly created' 10 second long TS file to read next) but my Lenovo running Chrome says:Hints or suggestions?
> 
> I hate to just throw away all of poor E2200s work. And it would be even worse if I repeated the job by selecting just 'Transcode' and STILL got an error when attempting to 'Play'.


----------



## samccfl99

Hi, it seems the local NBC channel (432) here on Comcast in S FL is giving me a problem. It is MPEG2 still and the .tivo file after being transferred only comes up with a few seconds in it. The decrypted file is all there, but audio only. There is a repeating error that is coming out in the CMD box:

_PacketId: 22,300,000 Type: AUDIO_VIDEO_PRIVATE_DATA PID: 0x0ef2 Position after reading: 4,192,413,312_

The PCR PID and VIDEO PID are 0EF2 and the Available Audio PID's are 0EF3 and 0EF4 with the last one used as 0EF3 and they are both AC3. This from the tivo diagnostics, if this info helps.

I tried several different programs on this channel and they all do the same thing and other MPEG2 and 4 channels do download correctly. I tried many versions. I also tried Tivo Desktop (HA) and also the pyTivo (which does need some work, but would rather use KMTTG).

My settings are correct. I think this has been happening for a couple of weeks now. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.

*THANKS*


----------



## moyekj

samccfl99 said:


> I think this has been happening for a couple of weeks now. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


Try turning TS downloads off and re-download the show in PS mode to see if it works.


----------



## ClearToLand

While exploring and learning more and more about feature-rich kmttg, I believe that I've finally found a few things that I think would be useful, but kmttg (2.2s) doesn't seem able to do:

As I continue to play '_Musical Chairs _', moving '_overflow _' shows from my Roamio Basic to my Roamio OTA and finally to my external 3TB HDD via kmttg, I'm comparing the ToDo List on my '_physical _' Roamio OTA (Blue LED lit; transfers in progresss) to the one displayed in kmttg; kmttg shows the upcoming Season Pass recordings but not the transfers-in-progress?
- Is there a reason for that?
.
The majority of the shows that I'm moving off the Roamio Basic are KUID, yet when they're saved on the Roamio OTA, they're '_Space needed _'.
Is there a way to detect the KUID setting on the source TiVo and use it on the target TiVo?
If not, is there a way to change the setting remotely w/ kmttg? Currently, I believe TiVo Online and the '_newly-installed _' TiVo App on my Android tablet are my only options.
.
Once a show has reached the external 3TB HDD stage and I'm now finally ready to view it, I transfer it back via pyTiVo (using the TiVo remote while relaxing on my couch) and I (later) notice that 'Skip' and 'Channel' information are missing (using kmttg on my old Vista 32-bit desktop) and [originalAirDate] has changed to 'Transferred Date' (according to pyTiVo).
- Is this something kmttg didn't save, pyTiVo didn't restore, or?
- Who would I ask to look into / 'fix' it? Kevin or William?
.
[I'm in the process of reading *Sharing commercial skip files* (which I found by accident) so this here is mainly an observation / comment.]

When I recently began using kmttg again a few weeks ago (after the crash of my HTPC laptop months ago), I immediately upgraded to 2.2s to take advantage of AutoSkip. Always hungry for information, I found and read *kmttg Wiki: AUTOMATIC COMMERCIAL SKIPPING WITH KMTTG* where it states:


kmttg Wiki said:


> You can use the NPL tab Import skip button to *import skip data* from a VideoRedo .VPrj file or *from a comskip .edl file*. Select 1 or more entries in the table and then click on the button.


so I began creating and saving an .EDL file with every .TIVO PS / 'Slow' Format transferred file onto my external 3TB HDD. Now, when I tried to play one and I)mport the data from the .EDL file, kmttg is complaining that it needs a .SRT (Closed Caption) file. So, I used the FILES tab, create one and still nada.
- Yes, I haven't finished reading the LINK that I began this item with. But, the kmttg Wiki seems a bit lacking on this topic (i.e. no reference at all to .SRT files; why would I need to ZIP it? Has anyone successfully done this and I'm missing the point?) 
Thanks!


----------



## samccfl99

moyekj said:


> Try turning TS downloads off and re-download the show in PS mode to see if it works.


Yes, that worked, thank you very much! I read/thought the TS option should be used all the time. You do have to use the TS option on MPEG4 files though. PS is a bit slower, but who cares. It also fixed the problem _Unknown PES extension header type: 3_ that I sometimes get too.

I am not even going to ask why the option fixed it, because I probably would not understand...LOL. 

*LOVE THE PROGRAM, USE IT ALL THE TIME...THANKS AGAIN*


----------



## moyekj

ClearToLand said:


> kmttg shows the upcoming Season Pass recordings but not the transfers-in-progress?
> - Is there a reason for that?



In-progress todo through RPC command I'm using doesn't work.


> [*]The majority of the shows that I'm moving off the Roamio Basic are KUID, yet when they're saved on the Roamio OTA, they're '_Space needed _'.
> 
> Is there a way to detect the KUID setting on the source TiVo and use it on the target TiVo?
> If not, is there a way to change the setting remotely w/ kmttg? Currently, I believe TiVo Online and the '_newly-installed _' TiVo App on my Android tablet are my only options.



Don't know how to set KUID flag via RPC. The property is "deletionPolicy" but don't know of a way to set it.



> [*]Once a show has reached the external 3TB HDD stage and I'm now finally ready to view it, I transfer it back via pyTiVo (using the TiVo remote while relaxing on my couch) and I (later) notice that 'Skip' and 'Channel' information are missing (using kmttg on my old Vista 32-bit desktop) and [originalAirDate] has changed to 'Transferred Date' (according to pyTiVo).
> - Is this something kmttg didn't save, pyTiVo didn't restore, or?
> - Who would I ask to look into / 'fix' it? Kevin or William?


 pyTivo question.


> [*][I'm in the process of reading *Sharing commercial skip files* (which I found by accident) so this here is mainly an observation / comment.]
> 
> When I recently began using kmttg again a few weeks ago (after the crash of my HTPC laptop months ago), I immediately upgraded to 2.2s to take advantage of AutoSkip. Always hungry for information, I found and read *kmttg Wiki: AUTOMATIC COMMERCIAL SKIPPING WITH KMTTG* where it states: so I began creating and saving an .EDL file with every .TIVO PS / 'Slow' Format transferred file onto my external 3TB HDD. Now, when I tried to play one and I)mport the data from the .EDL file, kmttg is complaining that it needs a .SRT (Closed Caption) file. So, I used the FILES tab, create one and still nada.
> - Yes, I haven't finished reading the LINK that I began this item with. But, the kmttg Wiki seems a bit lacking on this topic (i.e. no reference at all to .SRT files; why would I need to ZIP it? Has anyone successfully done this and I'm missing the point?)


 That link is not what you want. The zip files and .srt files only for sharing skip data with other people. To import .edl data simply click on relevant show in NPL table and choose "Import AutoSkip cuts" entry (bindkey c)


----------



## ClearToLand

moyekj said:


> ...That link is not what you want. The zip files and .srt files only for sharing skip data with other people. To import .edl data simply click on relevant show in NPL table and choose "Import AutoSkip cuts" entry (bindkey c)


Yep, that is what I have been trying and this is what I get after choosing *"Import AutoSkip cuts" entry (bindkey c)*, which I why I began SEARCHing for the proper procedure.

Sorry that it's blurry - I'm just learning how to use MSPaint. You can see the missing 'Skip' and 'Channel' info that I mentioned earlier. What do you suggest that I try next (re: the Import, not the missing info)?

(Or is this '_Ready-to-roll _' and I'm just confused over the pop-up...)


----------



## moyekj

Sorry, pointed you to the wrong entry. Click on the "Import Skip" hard button instead as that's the one that imports local cut file (.edl or .Vprj).


----------



## ClearToLand

moyekj said:


> Sorry, pointed you to the wrong entry. *Click on the "Import Skip" hard button instead* as that's the one that imports local cut file (.edl or .Vprj).





Code:


The Blacklist - Dr. Bogdan Krilov

Recorded Thu 05/04/2017 10:00 PM, Duration=60 mins, EpisodeNumber=419, originalAirDate=2017-05-04
Red assigns the task force to trail a Blacklister who can manipulate memories and Liz questions her own experiences. Also: Gale's investigation intensifies and Ressler gets a new lead regarding the disappearance of a Justice Department official.

entry missing offerId: The Blacklist - Dr. Bogdan Krilov


----------



## moyekj

Missing offerId => not recorded on the TiVo. Perhaps you transferred it to the TiVo using pyTivo or similar. offerId is the key for both TiVo SkipMode and kmttg AutoSkip.


----------



## ClearToLand

moyekj said:


> Missing offerId => not recorded on the TiVo. *Perhaps you transferred it to the TiVo using pyTivo* or similar. offerId is the key for both TiVo SkipMode and kmttg AutoSkip.


So, downloading shows from TiVo-to-PC and storing both the .TIVO file and .EDL file with the intention of achieving 'AutoSkip' at some future date is fruitless since when pyTiVo brings the show back 'offerId' is missing.

Do I have that right?


----------



## ClearToLand

[Thinking out loud...]

So, while the original file is still on a TiVo unit, with the 'Skip' displayed in kmttg, one could create the .EDL file and then using the FILES tab, feed it to Comskip and create a .MPEG file (along with .TXT and .SRT for metadata and closed captions respectively) with the commercials now permanently removed?

Or, could one STILL use the FILES tab on a .TIVO file stored on an external HDD and feed in the .EDL file for Comskip - 'Experiment' to follow...


----------



## moyekj

With SKIP displayed you can just use "AutoSkip from SkipMode" (bindkey v) to generate AutoSkip entries directly from selected table entries that have SKIP icon. No need to download the show. You can then optionally generate .edl files automatically from AutoSkip table if the intent is to download and remove commercials at some point. The Wiki pages on AutoSkip cover a lot of this information if you read them carefully.


----------



## kielsky

I've noticed an issue with loading the Thumbs data -- there appears to be some corruption of the ratings information on load. For example, if I load it from the TiVo, then edit some entries, say from a 3 to a -3, then hit load again, the change may or may not show. If I zero the entry, then load, again, it may or may not remove that entry. As another test, I load from TiVo, make some changes, save to a file, then load from the file, the changes may or may not be there. In some cases, other entries that were not touched are changed, as well. Any thoughts?


----------



## moyekj

kielsky said:


> I've noticed an issue with loading the Thumbs data -- there appears to be some corruption of the ratings information on load. For example, if I load it from the TiVo, then edit some entries, say from a 3 to a -3, then hit load again, the change may or may not show. If I zero the entry, then load, again, it may or may not remove that entry. As another test, I load from TiVo, make some changes, save to a file, then load from the file, the changes may or may not be there. In some cases, other entries that were not touched are changed, as well. Any thoughts?


Until you click on the "Modify" button, any changes made to the table won't be applied/saved.


----------



## kielsky

moyekj said:


> Until you click on the "Modify" button, any changes made to the table won't be applied/saved.


Sorry, I was not clear. Let me provide an example:

Remote -> Thumbs -> Refresh -> [scroll down to an entry, 3rd one in the list for example] -> [change rating from 1 to -1] -> Modify

Rating shows the change. Good so far. Next:

[scroll down to an entry, about 100 down] -> [change rating from -3 to 1] -> Modify

Rating shows the change. Good again. Next:

[scroll down to that same entry, about 100 down] -> [change rating from 1 to 0] -> Modify

Now, the entry immediately preceding is deleted, and the one to be removed has the rating of the entry that was deleted but should not have been (this assumes the list order is as loaded, not sorted by clicking the headings). Next:

[scroll down to the entry immediately before that same entry, about 99 down] -> [change rating from 1 to 0] -> Modify

Now, the entry immediately preceding that entry is deleted, and the one to be removed has the rating of the entry that was deleted but should not have been (this assumes the list order is as loaded, not sorted by clicking the headings). Next:

[scroll down to the second-to-last entry, about 275 down] -> [change rating from 1 to -1] -> Modify

Rating shows the change. Good again. Next:

[scroll down to the second-to-last entry, about 275 down] -> [change rating from -1 to 0] -> Modify

Now, the entry 2 above that entry is deleted, and the one to be removed has the rating of the entry that was deleted but should not have been (this assumes the list order is as loaded, not sorted by clicking the headings).


----------



## ClearToLand

I was just trying to begin my daily kmttg offload of 'Prime Time' shows, beginning with creating .EDL files. I've never seen this error before - is this a TiVo Server (*mindUnavailable*) problem?


Code:


Roamio A: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'Quantico - RESISTANCE'
RPC error response:
{
   "code": "mindUnavailable",
   "text": "'clippy' Mind call failed: PostString failed: Curl error: couldn't connect to server (7). Url: http://clippy-prod.aws.tivo.com:8080/clipMetadataSearch",
   "type": "error"
}
Failed to retrieve SkipMode data for contentId: tivo:ct.371236318
Roamio A: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'Angie Tribeca - Hey, I'm Solvin' Here!'
RPC error response:
{
   "code": "mindUnavailable",
   "text": "'clippy' Mind call failed: PostString failed: Curl error: couldn't connect to server (7). Url: http://clippy-prod.aws.tivo.com:8080/clipMetadataSearch",
   "type": "error"
}
Failed to retrieve SkipMode data for contentId: tivo:ct.371463370
>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Roamio A ...
96 SHOWS, 433 GB USED, 0 GB FREE
NPL job completed: 0:00:05
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Roamio A


----------



## moyekj

kielsky said:


> Sorry, I was not clear. Let me provide an example:
> 
> Remote -> Thumbs -> Refresh -> [scroll down to an entry, 3rd one in the list for example] -> [change rating from 1 to -1] -> Modify
> 
> Rating shows the change. Good so far. Next:
> 
> [scroll down to an entry, about 100 down] -> [change rating from -3 to 1] -> Modify
> 
> Rating shows the change. Good again. Next:
> 
> [scroll down to that same entry, about 100 down] -> [change rating from 1 to 0] -> Modify
> 
> Now, the entry immediately preceding is deleted, and the one to be removed has the rating of the entry that was deleted but should not have been (this assumes the list order is as loaded, not sorted by clicking the headings). Next:
> 
> [scroll down to the entry immediately before that same entry, about 99 down] -> [change rating from 1 to 0] -> Modify
> 
> Now, the entry immediately preceding that entry is deleted, and the one to be removed has the rating of the entry that was deleted but should not have been (this assumes the list order is as loaded, not sorted by clicking the headings). Next:
> 
> [scroll down to the second-to-last entry, about 275 down] -> [change rating from 1 to -1] -> Modify
> 
> Rating shows the change. Good again. Next:
> 
> [scroll down to the second-to-last entry, about 275 down] -> [change rating from -1 to 0] -> Modify
> 
> Now, the entry 2 above that entry is deleted, and the one to be removed has the rating of the entry that was deleted but should not have been (this assumes the list order is as loaded, not sorted by clicking the headings).


Pretty complicated sequence so not sure if I can reproduce. Deleting table entries can lead to problems as the code gets convoluted. One suggestion though is if changing any ratings to zero to remove them from table even though Modify refreshes the list try manually clicking on Refresh button again to see if that improves things


----------



## moyekj

ClearToLand said:


> I was just trying to begin my daily kmttg offload of 'Prime Time' shows, beginning with creating .EDL files. I've never seen this error before - is this a TiVo Server (*mindUnavailable*) problem?
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Roamio A: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'Quantico - RESISTANCE'
> RPC error response:
> {
> "code": "mindUnavailable",
> "text": "'clippy' Mind call failed: PostString failed: Curl error: couldn't connect to server (7). Url: http://clippy-prod.aws.tivo.com:8080/clipMetadataSearch",
> "type": "error"
> }
> Failed to retrieve SkipMode data for contentId: tivo:ct.371236318
> Roamio A: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'Angie Tribeca - Hey, I'm Solvin' Here!'
> RPC error response:
> {
> "code": "mindUnavailable",
> "text": "'clippy' Mind call failed: PostString failed: Curl error: couldn't connect to server (7). Url: http://clippy-prod.aws.tivo.com:8080/clipMetadataSearch",
> "type": "error"
> }
> Failed to retrieve SkipMode data for contentId: tivo:ct.371463370
> >> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Roamio A ...
> 96 SHOWS, 433 GB USED, 0 GB FREE
> NPL job completed: 0:00:05
> ---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Roamio A


Yes, TiVo server issues. Not uncommon at all.


----------



## kielsky

moyekj said:


> Pretty complicated sequence so not sure if I can reproduce. Deleting table entries can lead to problems as the code gets convoluted. One suggestion though is if changing any ratings to zero to remove them from table even though Modify refreshes the list try manually clicking on Refresh button again to see if that improves things


It was not intended as a complex sequence, merely as a series of examples to demonstrate some conditions when the results are unexpected. Here is a simplified version, straight to the point:

Remote -> Thumbs -> Refresh => [275 Thumbs listed] -> [scroll down to entry 269] -> [change rating from -3 to 0] -> Modify

Result: 274 Thumbs listed, but the entry that was at position 267 is gone, and the entry that was at 269 has the rating that the entry that was at 267 had

With your suggestion, hit "Refresh", but this does not change the reported outcome.


----------



## moyekj

Can't seem to reproduce it. My example.
Start with 102 thumbs with last 4 as follows (no sorting in the table):
Entry 99 = 1
Entry 100 = -1
Entry 101 = -2
Entry 102 = -3

Change entry number 101 from -2 to 0. Modify.

List refreshes and shows 101 thumbs and now last entries look like:
Entry 99 = 1
Entry 100 = -1
Entry 101 = -3

i.e. It removed the entry that was set to -2 as expected.

Note that I did above with no table sorting of any kind. I didn't experiment with table sorting at all.


----------



## kielsky

moyekj said:


> Can't seem to reproduce it. My example.
> Start with 102 thumbs with last 4 as follows (no sorting in the table):
> Entry 99 = 1
> Entry 100 = -1
> Entry 101 = -2
> Entry 102 = -3
> 
> Change entry number 101 from -2 to 0. Modify.
> 
> List refreshes and shows 101 thumbs and now last entries look like:
> Entry 99 = 1
> Entry 100 = -1
> Entry 101 = -3
> 
> i.e. It removed the entry that was set to -2 as expected.
> 
> Note that I did above with no table sorting of any kind. I didn't experiment with table sorting at all.


Perhaps, this issue comes up when the list exceeds 200 entries? I'll see if I can figure that out.


----------



## tvmaster2

moyekj said:


> I released a newer version today (v0p1d) with some bug fixes.


Hi. Do you know if ktmmg can be used to transfer programs from a Tivo to a PC's drive? All the features I've found so far seem great, but I haven't figured this out, if it even exists. Thanks.


----------



## kpeters59

kielsky said:


> Perhaps, this issue comes up when the list exceeds 200 entries? I'll see if I can figure that out.


I tried this out with over 700 Thumbs ratings and had the same results as Kevin.

-Kyle


----------



## moyekj

Looks to me like the issue is when you turn on any kind of sorting in the thumbs table (for example sort by SHOW column name) then the wrong entries can get updated. I'll have to look into it further.


----------



## moyekj

tvmaster2 said:


> Hi. Do you know if ktmmg can be used to transfer programs from a Tivo to a PC's drive? All the features I've found so far seem great, but I haven't figured this out, if it even exists. Thanks.


 Choose the tab with the name of your TiVo, click on "Refresh" button to get list of shows on your TiVo. If you want decrypted file instead of only encrypted .TiVo then make sure "decrypt" is selected. Then select show in table you want to download and click on "START JOBS" button. There's a Wiki with a whole bunch of documentation on using kmttg. Start here:
kmttg / Wiki / using_kmttg


----------



## tvmaster2

moyekj said:


> Choose the tab with the name of your TiVo, click on "Refresh" button to get list of shows on your TiVo. If you want decrypted file instead of only encrypted .TiVo then make sure "decrypt" is selected. Then select show in table you want to download and click on "START JOBS" button. There's a Wiki with a whole bunch of documentation on using kmttg. Start here:
> kmttg / Wiki / using_kmttg


Thanks - of course it was that simple. I was overthinking it :/ 
And to change the directory for saving, just select file/configuration/files default path?


----------



## moyekj

No, it's ".TiVo Output Dir" that determines where .TiVo files are saved. Decrypted files go to ".mpg Output Dir". The "FILES Default Path" is default directory to use when using FILES tab to process files already on your computer.


----------



## tvmaster2

moyekj said:


> No, it's ".TiVo Output Dir" that determines where .TiVo files are saved. Decrypted files go to ".mpg Output Dir". The "FILES Default Path" is default directory to use when using FILES tab to process files already on your computer.


Super - thanks


----------



## brendag4

I used kmttg in the past and it suddenly stopped working. Recently I reinstalled the Tivo Desktop to see if it would help. I don't remember what the original issue was. Right now, when I try to load the Now Playing list, it brings up the little chart (where it says "running"), then it just goes away and shows no error message or list of files. (I downloaded the newest kmttg today and my tools were current) I have a 2 tuner Premiere.


----------



## moyekj

Post everything going to the message window. Not enough to go on based on what you reported thus far.


----------



## kpeters59

moyekj said:


> No, it's ".TiVo Output Dir" that determines where .TiVo files are saved. Decrypted files go to ".mpg Output Dir". The "FILES Default Path" is default directory to use when using FILES tab to process files already on your computer.


Would it be possible to have auto transfer shows have individually set directories? I keep my TV shows in separate folders and have to go back manually and move them.

Thanks,

-Kyle


----------



## moyekj

kpeters59 said:


> Would it be possible to have auto transfer shows have individually set directories? I keep my TV shows in separate folders and have to go back manually and move them.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Kyle


 Look at File Naming Wiki. You can change file naming template to include sub-folders such that different series end up in different sub-folders. Specifically you can use the [/] keyword to create sub-folders.
kmttg / Wiki / File_Naming


----------



## kpeters59

moyekj said:


> Look at File Naming Wiki. You can change file naming template to include sub-folders such that different series end up in different sub-folders. Specifically you can use the [/] keyword to create sub-folders.
> kmttg / Wiki / File_Naming


I'll look closer at that, but will it move to entirely different drives?
I currently have a 'Movies' NAS and 2 different 'TV Shows' NAS'...

Thanks,

-Kyle


----------



## moyekj

No, it's not for changing the base directory where files go.


----------



## kpeters59

Well, if you were taking requests, and it was possible to do, I'd like to see, as part of every Auto Transfer, an option to select a custom directory.

Thanks,

-Kyle


----------



## brendag4

All it says is "
VideoRedo Profiles refreshed

>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Brenda ..."

and the other two parts of the screen say "No content in table"

It does not appear it is continuing to process anything it just sits there like that.


----------



## moyekj

What series TiVo is "Brenda" and did you enter the IP for it manually in kmttg config? Because if so I'm guessing it's not correct IP, or you may have to go to Settings--Remote & Device Settings--Remote Control Setup and turn on Network Remote Control, or toggle it off then on again if currently on.


----------



## brendag4

It is a Series 4 Premiere 2 tuner. The Network Remote Control was turned off so I turned it on. The IP seems to be correct according to my router. I don't remember if I manually inputted it. kmttg used to work until one day it stopped working and I couldn't figure it out and gave up. But I am out of space so I need to get it working again. Not sure how low disk space affects it.

TiVo Desktop Plus is able to transfer a file. (I didn't reupload it to the TiVo to verify it worked since right now kmttg is obviously not even connecting to the TiVo) Just saying this to show it is properly connected at least for something.

I noticed under Music, Photos, & Showcases the IP was not there so I added it. It says "This feature will be available soon" when I click on Showcases. Not sure if this even matters.

I went into view network diagnostics and it shows

View TCP port test details: Failed
View DNS test details: Succeeded

When I click on the reason for the failure it says TCP port 37 needs to be open on the router. I tried to open it but I don't know if I am doing it right. Also, that would mean it should have never worked if this is the reason for it not working. (Edit: reading up on port 37 seems to suggest it is something that is obsolete that TiVo used to check for.)

I noticed the power cord is not firmly connecting to the device in case that matters.

Still all I am getting is this.. no error message

"VideoRedo Profiles refreshed

>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Brenda ..."


----------



## moyekj

Since you had Network Remote Control off that would explain it since that means RPC method won't work. Now that you have turned Network Remote Control on, reboot your TiVo and perhaps it will start working. So right now none of the functions under the "Remote" tab in kmttg are working for your series 4 either. If things are setup correctly those should work too. It is possible to switch to same method TiVo Desktop is using for kmttg, but you are much better off getting RPC method working.


----------



## brendag4

Still does not work even after rebooting the TiVo. Same thing as before, it's not reporting any errors. 

If I click on the buttons under "Remote" there is nothing there. I don't remember how that part worked. No message

If I click on disk usage I get "Failed to obtain data for TiVo: Brenda"


----------



## OddJobav8r

I have two Tivos (a Roamio with Stream) and a Bolt. I also have several Minis. I installed kttmg on a computer before adding the Bolt and I cannot see it in kttmg. I also renamed several Minis and a Tivo and it still lists the old names. The IP addresses are correct so I can still pull from the Roamio even though the name is incorrect. I have since installed kttmg on an additional computer after moving everything around and it is setup perfectly (shows both proper Tivos in tabs and all the Minis with the correct name). Is there a way to force my original kttmg installation on computer #1 to refresh the list of Tivos or do I need to uninstall and reinstall? I'm worried about hitting my 10 device limit if I have a phantom installation somewhere.


----------



## moyekj

brendag4 said:


> Still does not work even after rebooting the TiVo. Same thing as before, it's not reporting any errors.
> 
> If I click on the buttons under "Remote" there is nothing there. I don't remember how that part worked. No message
> 
> If I click on disk usage I get "Failed to obtain data for TiVo: Brenda"


Go to config--TiVos tab and for "Brenda" turn on "Enable rpc style communications with this TiVo" and OK the form. Then re-start kmttg. Now you should see "Brenda" show up for the "Remote" tab and getting NPL list should work.


----------



## moyekj

OddJobav8r said:


> I have two Tivos (a Roamio with Stream) and a Bolt. I also have several Minis. I installed kttmg on a computer before adding the Bolt and I cannot see it in kttmg. I also renamed several Minis and a Tivo and it still lists the old names. The IP addresses are correct so I can still pull from the Roamio even though the name is incorrect. I have since installed kttmg on an additional computer after moving everything around and it is setup perfectly (shows both proper Tivos in tabs and all the Minis with the correct name). Is there a way to force my original kttmg installation on computer #1 to refresh the list of Tivos or do I need to uninstall and reinstall? I'm worried about hitting my 10 device limit if I have a phantom installation somewhere.


Go to Config--TiVos tab and just remove all the TiVos you see there. Then theoretically the current ones should be auto-detected on your network with the right names.


----------



## OddJobav8r

I can delete them all except the main Tivo. If I delete it, the Java Binary becomes unresponsive. Can I remove it manually from the config file?


----------



## moyekj

OddJobav8r said:


> I can delete them all except the main Tivo. If I delete it, the Java Binary becomes unresponsive. Can I remove it manually from the config file?


Yes.


----------



## OddJobav8r

I was able to delete them all in the config file manually but it's not searching for new Tivos when I open it up again. Can I force a search? Otherwise, I can probably just copy the config file from my working computer.


----------



## moyekj

In TiVos tab make sure you have search turned on. You can manually add TiVos too or copy config from working computer as you said.


----------



## OddJobav8r

Thanks for the help. As an open source developer I know how much work you put into this and I appreciate it. I travel for work and moving these shows over to my Surface is the only way I have time to watch. Thanks for the quick replies as well.


----------



## brendag4

moyekj said:


> Go to config--TiVos tab and for "Brenda" turn on "Enable rpc style communications with this TiVo" and OK the form. Then re-start kmttg. Now you should see "Brenda" show up for the "Remote" tab and getting NPL list should work.


It was already set that way. When I try to toggle it off so I can see if turning it off and on helps... I turn it off click ok then when I open it, it has set itself back to on. (I wanted to try to force it off then force it back on but it won't let me turn it off) Anyway it doesn't work even after that.

EDIT: My current Tivo is not listed as being on my account, but it worked before and it wasn't listed as being on my account then either. (It's lifetime) I noticed if I look on what the Tivo website shows as my media access key it is not the same as what my Tivo says.


----------



## moyekj

You can use old style NPL listings by turning off:
config--Program Options--Use RPC to get NPL when possible
But if you have the wrong MAK configured or TiVo missing on your account then neither method will work.


----------



## worachj

*Ad Detec using Auto Skip [v] from Skip Mode.*

Question: If I record the exact same program on two different TiVo's and then run Auto Skip [v] on each one, will I get two set of Auto Skip points or just one? It seems like I only have the one for the last TiVo I run Auto Skip[v] on. _*Is there only one set of Auto Skip points and are they used for both TiVo's?*_

My problem is that my Bolt is on cable and my Roamio is OTA so they will have different times for skip points. When I use the auto skip points for Ad Detect I need to make sure I use the one for the TiVo where I'm downloading the program from and I'm not sure which box generated the Auto Skip [v] points.

I'm not always looking at the GUI to see if the 's' icon is there.


----------



## reneg

worachj said:


> *Ad Detec using Auto Skip [v] from Skip Mode.*
> 
> Question: If I record the exact same program on two different TiVo's and then run Auto Skip [v] on each one, will I get two set of Auto Skip points or just one? It seems like I only have the one for the last TiVo I run Auto Skip[v] on. _*Is there only one set of Auto Skip points and are they used for both TiVo's?*_
> 
> My problem is that my Bolt is on cable and my Roamio is OTA so they will have different times for skip points. When I use the auto skip points for Ad Detect I need to make sure I use the one for the TiVo where I'm downloading the program from and I'm not sure which box generated the Auto Skip [v] points.
> 
> I'm not always looking at the GUI to see if the 's' icon is there.


In my experience, kmttg only uses one instance of the auto skip points per show. Kmttg stores the Content ID of the show in the skip point data and uses that to determine when to auto skip.

I have two Tivos, both on OTA, and I have some overlap of shows that record on both Tivos. Once I run Auto Skip [v] on one of the Tivos, the skip points are available on both Tivos.

I autotransfer all recorded shows with a wildcard from my tivos and sometimes the autoskip data is just a little bit off but easily adjusted in VideoRedo. Your situation is a little different than mine because your cable provider may be out of sync with the OTA broadcast. I can see how that might cause problems for you. The recorded Tivo name is also stored in the auto skip table of kmttg, but I think it is mainly used for determining cleanup of the auto skip table based on what's left in the NPL.


----------



## worachj

reneg said:


> In my experience, kmttg only uses one instance of the auto skip points per show. Kmttg stores the Content ID of the show in the skip point data and uses that to determine when to auto skip.
> 
> I have two Tivos, both on OTA, and I have some overlap of shows that record on both Tivos. Once I run Auto Skip [v] on one of the Tivos, the skip points are available on both Tivos.
> 
> I autotransfer all recorded shows with a wildcard from my tivos and sometimes the autoskip data is just a little bit off but easily adjusted in VideoRedo. Your situation is a little different than mine because your cable provider may be out of sync with the OTA broadcast. I can see how that might cause problems for you. The recorded Tivo name is also stored in the auto skip table of kmttg, but I think it is mainly used for determining cleanup of the auto skip table based on what's left in the NPL.


Great insight, exactly what I was looking for. My cable is 10 sec behind OTA. I'll need to change my procedures to make sure I do [v] right before the download.


----------



## brendag4

moyekj said:


> You can use old style NPL listings by turning off:
> config--Program Options--Use RPC to get NPL when possible
> But if you have the wrong MAK configured or TiVo missing on your account then neither method will work.


EDIT: Problem is fixed... did not realize there was a place to enter a MAK in kmttg. I thought it got the info from the TiVo Desktop installation.  Kmttg had the wrong number in it's settings. Don't know how that would have ever even happened. 

TiVo added the device to my account finally after over a year of trying to get them to do it. But Kmttg is still not working... same as I previously described. I rebooted the TiVo after verifying the TiVo was now listed on Tivo's site. Then I tried kmttg again and it still did not work (closed and reopened before trying it). Checked to make sure they didn't somehow change my MAK.

When I said the MAK was wrong, I didn't mean what I put into the Tivo Desktop.. I mean they have it listed wrong on their site. I am talking about "View Media Access Key".. on the TiVo website. Even tho I have 3 TiVos on the account this shows 1 MAK... and it is not the TiVo I am trying to use kmttg with. I have two other TiVos on the account, one I no longer have and one that is broken so I cannot verify if it is the MAK of one of those devices.

I can't just email TiVo about it because the TiVo Desktop works.. they aren't going to help me with kmttg. (I only verified that it can get the Now Playing list and download a file.)

I cannot turn off the option you mentioned. If I turn it off, save it, then go back in, it is still turned on.


----------



## brendag4

EDIT: I am leaving this here in case someone else has my issue. TiVo actually changed my MAK on me! When I had the problem below, I went back into the TiVo menu and saw that the MAK was changed. I know no one will probably believe this but it's true. Maybe it is because this TiVo was just officially added to my account today. Anyway it seems to be downloading now without a problem.

Well I spoke too soon. I was able to get the Now Playing list, but when I tried to download something I got this error "Server redirected too many times (20)". Then I tried closing and reopening kmttg to see if it would help, and now I can't get the Now Playing list anymore.

Here is the full log



Code:


>> CREATING G:\My Book\Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .mpg.txt ...

https://192.168.0.103:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=81226

http IO exception for: https://192.168.0.103:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=81226

Server redirected too many  times (20)

Failed to generate metadata file: G:\My Book\Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .mpg.txt

>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Brenda' G:\My Book\Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo ...

http://192.168.0.103:80/download/Joseph+Prince.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=81226&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

http IO exception for: http://192.168.0.103:80/download/Joseph+Prince.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=81226&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

Server redirected too many  times (20)

http IO exception for: http://192.168.0.103:80/download/Joseph+Prince.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=81226&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

Server redirected too many  times (20)

Download failed to file: G:\My Book\Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo

Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 10 seconds.

>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Brenda' G:\My Book\Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo ...

http://192.168.0.103:80/download/Joseph+Prince.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=81226&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

http IO exception for: http://192.168.0.103:80/download/Joseph+Prince.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=81226&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

Server redirected too many  times (20)

Download failed to file: G:\My Book\Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo

Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo: Download attempt # 3 scheduled in 10 seconds.

>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Brenda' G:\My Book\Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo ...

http://192.168.0.103:80/download/Joseph+Prince.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=81226&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

http IO exception for: http://192.168.0.103:80/download/Joseph+Prince.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=81226&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

Server redirected too many  times (20)

Download failed to file: G:\My Book\Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo

Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo: Download attempt # 4 scheduled in 10 seconds.

>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Brenda' G:\My Book\Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo ...

http://192.168.0.103:80/download/Joseph+Prince.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=81226&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

http IO exception for: http://192.168.0.103:80/download/Joseph+Prince.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=81226&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

Server redirected too many  times (20)

Download failed to file: G:\My Book\Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo

Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo: Download attempt # 5 scheduled in 10 seconds.

>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Brenda' G:\My Book\Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo ...

http://192.168.0.103:80/download/Joseph+Prince.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=81226&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

http IO exception for: http://192.168.0.103:80/download/Joseph+Prince.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=81226&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

Server redirected too many  times (20)

Download failed to file: G:\My Book\Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo

Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!

Removing job: {source=https://192.168.0.103:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=81226 tivoName=Brenda type=qsfix status=queued familyId=9.13}

Killing 'javadownload' file: G:\My Book\Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo

EDIT to add code tag


----------



## brendag4

Sorry for so many questions.. now on to a completely different topic.

VideoRedo is not working. It worked before when I had transfers working. Does it have to have the MAK specified somewhere? I didn't see anywhere to put it. I downloaded the newest version today. I have tried several different files with the same result. (It did not work with captions off either. Even if I turn qsfix off it still mentions it as failing in the log)

I get an error message that it has stopped working but it doesn't give details as to why. kmttg log reports this:



Code:


>> CREATING G:\My Book\The Dr. Oz Show 2017-02-23 (20170223)  (s08e110)  - Epic Meltdowns Caught on Tape.mpg.txt ...

https://192.168.0.103:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=87407

metadata job completed: 0:00:02

---DONE--- job=javametadata output=G:\My Book\The Dr. Oz Show 2017-02-23 (20170223)  (s08e110)  - Epic Meltdowns Caught on Tape.mpg.txt

>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Brenda' G:\My Book\The Dr. Oz Show 2017-02-23 (20170223)  (s08e110)  - Epic Meltdowns Caught on Tape.TiVo ...

http://192.168.0.103:80/download/The+Dr.+Oz+Show.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=87407&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

G:\My Book\The Dr. Oz Show 2017-02-23 (20170223)  (s08e110)  - Epic Meltdowns Caught on Tape.TiVo: size=295.40 MB elapsed=0:01:03 (39.33 Mbps)

'Check download duration' option enabled => checking expected vs. actual

(Mismatch tolerance = 200 secs)

Expected duration = 723 secs

Actual duration = 723 secs

---DONE--- job=javadownload output=G:\My Book\The Dr. Oz Show 2017-02-23 (20170223)  (s08e110)  - Epic Meltdowns Caught on Tape.TiVo

VideoRedo video dimensions filter is enabled

Renaming metadata file to: G:\My Book\The Dr. Oz Show 2017-02-23 (20170223)  (s08e110)  - Epic Meltdowns Caught on Tape.ts.txt

container=mpegts, video=mpeg2video, x=528, y=480

>> Running qsfix on G:\My Book\The Dr. Oz Show 2017-02-23 (20170223)  (s08e110)  - Epic Meltdowns Caught on Tape.TiVo ...

C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\bg\kmttg_v2.1j\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "G:\My Book\The Dr. Oz Show 2017-02-23 (20170223)  (s08e110)  - Epic Meltdowns Caught on Tape.TiVo" "G:\My Book\The Dr. Oz Show 2017-02-23 (20170223)  (s08e110)  - Epic Meltdowns Caught on Tape.ts.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\bg\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock9100238728967540939.tmp /m /c:mpegts /v:mpeg2video /x:528 /y:480

qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\bg\kmttg_v2.1j\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "G:\My Book\The Dr. Oz Show 2017-02-23 (20170223)  (s08e110)  - Epic Meltdowns Caught on Tape.TiVo" "G:\My Book\The Dr. Oz Show 2017-02-23 (20170223)  (s08e110)  - Epic Meltdowns Caught on Tape.ts.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\bg\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock9100238728967540939.tmp /m /c:mpegts /v:mpeg2video /x:528 /y:480

C:\Users\bg\kmttg_v2.1j\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(131, 4) (null): The remote procedure call failed.


Removing job: {source=https://192.168.0.103:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=87407 tivoName=Brenda type=captions status=queued familyId=3.21}
Killing 'qsfix' job: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\bg\kmttg_v2.1j\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "G:\My Book\The Dr. Oz Show 2017-02-23 (20170223)  (s08e110)  - Epic Meltdowns Caught on Tape.TiVo" "G:\My Book\The Dr. Oz Show 2017-02-23 (20170223)  (s08e110)  - Epic Meltdowns Caught on Tape.ts.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\bg\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock9100238728967540939.tmp /m /c:mpegt

EDIT to add code tag


----------



## Dan203

VideoReDo requires the TiVo DirectShow filter to open .tivo files. You get that by either installing TiVo Desktop or pyTivo Desktop


----------



## ClearToLand

brendag4 said:


> EDIT: I am leaving this here in case someone else has my issue. TiVo actually changed my MAK on me! When I had the problem below, I went back into the TiVo menu and saw that the MAK was changed. I know no one will probably believe this but it's true. *Maybe it is because this TiVo was just officially added to my account today.* Anyway it seems to be downloading now without a problem.
> 
> Well I spoke too soon. I was able to get the Now Playing list, but when I tried to download something I got this error "Server redirected too many times (20)". Then I tried closing and reopening kmttg to see if it would help, and now I can't get the Now Playing list anymore.
> 
> Here is the full log:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> >> CREATING G:\My Book\Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .mpg.txt ...
> https://192.168.0.103:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=81226
> http IO exception for: https://192.168.0.103:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=81226
> Server redirected too many  times (20)
> Failed to generate metadata file: G:\My Book\Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .mpg.txt
> >> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Brenda' G:\My Book\Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo ...
> http://192.168.0.103:80/download/Joseph+Prince.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=81226&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
> http IO exception for: http://192.168.0.103:80/download/Joseph+Prince.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=81226&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
> Server redirected too many  times (20)
> http IO exception for: http://192.168.0.103:80/download/Joseph+Prince.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=81226&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
> Server redirected too many  times (20)
> Download failed to file: G:\My Book\Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo
> Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 10 seconds.
> >> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Brenda' G:\My Book\Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo ...
> http://192.168.0.103:80/download/Joseph+Prince.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=81226&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
> http IO exception for: http://192.168.0.103:80/download/Joseph+Prince.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=81226&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
> Server redirected too many  times (20)
> Download failed to file: G:\My Book\Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo
> Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo: Download attempt # 3 scheduled in 10 seconds.
> >> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Brenda' G:\My Book\Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo ...
> http://192.168.0.103:80/download/Joseph+Prince.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=81226&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
> http IO exception for: http://192.168.0.103:80/download/Joseph+Prince.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=81226&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
> Server redirected too many  times (20)
> Download failed to file: G:\My Book\Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo
> Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo: Download attempt # 4 scheduled in 10 seconds.
> >> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Brenda' G:\My Book\Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo ...
> http://192.168.0.103:80/download/Joseph+Prince.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=81226&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
> http IO exception for: http://192.168.0.103:80/download/Joseph+Prince.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=81226&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
> Server redirected too many  times (20)
> Download failed to file: G:\My Book\Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo
> Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo: Download attempt # 5 scheduled in 10 seconds.
> >> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Brenda' G:\My Book\Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo ...
> http://192.168.0.103:80/download/Joseph+Prince.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=81226&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
> http IO exception for: http://192.168.0.103:80/download/Joseph+Prince.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=81226&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
> Server redirected too many  times (20)
> Download failed to file: G:\My Book\Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo
> Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!
> Removing job: {source=https://192.168.0.103:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=81226 tivoName=Brenda type=qsfix status=queued familyId=9.13}
> Killing 'javadownload' file: G:\My Book\Joseph Prince 2016-09-02 (20160902) .TiVo


Hi @brendag4 ,

Since you appear to be giving this a "_good go _" (and I know only too well how it feels to get your momentum going and then hit a wall) and @moyekj doesn't appear to be readily available today, I'm going to give you some suggestions and WAGs.

One of the GREATEST inventions that came with the invention of the internet, for me at least, was GOOGLE. Whenever I get '_stuck _' or need to research something, I use GOOGLE. But, choosing the '_right _' SEARCH parameters comes with experience and observation. One of the MOST reassuring actions when entering a SEARCH string into GOOGLE is seeing it '_auto-fill _' the remainder of your string for you. That, I tell my wife (who has NEVER used a computer in her life and just started using a tablet that I bought for her - and two for me  - over the past holidays) means SOMEONE has already had THIS problem and there exists discussion of it on the internet. Start out by casting a WIDE net - too many SEARCH parameters may result in no hits at all. You can always ADD parameters as you read where the existing discussion is going.

So, let's begin with *GOOGLE:* Server redirected too many times (20)

...since I have no idea what that means. I 'Cut-N-Paste' it into GOOGLE and '_automagically _' GOOGLE adds 'java' to the end. Well, since kmttg is written in java, I'd say you / we begin there. Read SEVERAL different 'hits' - as you gain experience, you begin to recognize certain web sites as places where HIGHLY technical folks gather to answer difficult questions (i.e. StackOverflow).

My WAG is that the TiVo servers don't like your TiVo with its new MAK yet. Since you just got a new MAK today, I'd give everything ~24-48 hours to '_populate throughout the TiVo system _'. Some have suggested that multiple 'Net Connects' with a new TiVo help speed up the process while others claim that their new TiVo worked properly right away - go figure.

While posting questions on a public forum is fast and easy, the response time is highly variable. When I'm '_on a roll _' and want to keep my momentum going, I use GOOGLE.

Good Luck! 

P.S. *CLICK to Expand* your previous post QUOTEd above and look how I surrounded the kmttg log in CODE tags and removed all of the extra CRLFs. Makes it MUCH easier to read, IMHO...


----------



## leiff

I just installed this to copy over my thumb ratings I have 1500 of them I wanted to transfer. I did "control /A " to select all and selected copy and it asked me to what TiVo to copy to. I was able to select my other TiVo since they were both on the network. Even easier than saving to file and then loading later. unfortunately only a little less than 600 of my thumbs transferred over. I then tried them in smaller bunches but my thumb rating amount stayed the same at just under 600. So then I did the option to save and load the thumb file and the status info on the bottom says loading thumbs data from file but there's no message it succeeded and my 600 film rating stays the same


----------



## brendag4

Not sure why you think I didn't google anything. Yes, I googled many different things trying to figure this out. 

I tried kmttg again tonight.. it still did not work to download a program. It has not been 24 hours yet. I will try to connect to the network to see if that helps.

I do not know what WAG is. Yes I googled it.. and all I came up with was "Wife And Girlfriend"


----------



## brendag4

The problem could be that TiVo is seeing another box that I have not finished setting up yet. I was trying to finish getting one set up before I called them about the other one. If I try to see shows from the other box, I get this message (yes I know it shouldn't be working I just tried it to see what would happen)

_



You cannot play shows from Brenda because it isn't in your TiVo account. (SH06)
To combine TiVo boxes into one account, please contact TiVo Customer Support at 1-877-367-8486
For more info, see tivo.com/help/SHO6

Click to expand...

_
That goes to a page for a different error. The other TiVo has the same message with the other TiVo's device name instead.

This thread might get me sorted out.. also I need to call TiVo about the other box.

MRV Help

_
_


----------



## ej42137

brendag4 said:


> I do not know what WAG is. Yes I googled it.. and all I came up with was "Wife And Girlfriend"


Wild-Ass Guess.


----------



## ej42137

You can remove the complication of kmttg from the equation by going to *Now Playing* from a browser, using a URL like this:



Code:


https://tivo:[email protected]/nowplaying/

or



Code:


https://YourTiVOIPAddressHere/nowplaying/

and use "tivo" for your userid and your MAK for the password.

If it displays your *Now Playing* stuff, you will at least know that you have the MAK right. If you don't have the correct MAK, there is no point in trying kmttg; it won't work without it.


----------



## HerronScott

brendag4 said:


> EDIT: I am leaving this here in case someone else has my issue. TiVo actually changed my MAK on me! When I had the problem below, I went back into the TiVo menu and saw that the MAK was changed. I know no one will probably believe this but it's true. Maybe it is because this TiVo was just officially added to my account today. Anyway it seems to be downloading now without a problem.


Yes, the MAK address would change to the MAK address assigned to your account when it was added to your account. All TiVo's on your account have the same MAK address which is what allows transfers between the TiVo's.

Scott


----------



## brendag4

Thanks for the info guys!

Not sure if it is still propagating due to recently being added to my account but now I am getting a different error message (When I try the methods described above in a browser, it also says it refuses to connect.) And yes, I am currently googling it to find out the reason



Code:


VideoRedo Profiles refreshed

>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Brenda ...

RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.0.103, port=1413): Connection refused: connect

[java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.connect0(Native Method), java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.<init>(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketFactoryImpl.createSocket(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:206), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:172), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:631), com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying$1AutoThread.run(NowPlaying.java:90), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]

EDIT to add code tag


----------



## mlippert

@brendag4 I'm just wondering if you can ping your TiVo from your PC. I'm not sure what causes the connection refused message either, and if you can't ping the TiVo that would show a connection issue. If ping does work, it doesn't rule out a connection issue but is still a good data point.

Here's me pinging my Bolt+


Code:


C:\kmttg>ping 192.168.100.115

Pinging 192.168.100.115 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.100.115: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.100.115: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.100.115: bytes=32 time=61ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.100.115: bytes=32 time=83ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.100.115:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 17ms, Maximum = 83ms, Average = 50ms


----------



## brendag4

Well I figured out this issue now back to the previous issue... anyway first here is what happened with the last one..

I think I finally figured it out after many cable swaps, resetting stuff etc... I finally noticed that the TiVo IP that you can see from the network screen did not match the IP my router was giving it. I switched to a static IP. I used the IP my router was giving the TiVo as my static IP. (keyword for people googling Gateway Not Found (N07) )



Code:


Pinging 192.168.0.109 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.109: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.109: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.109: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.109: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.109:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 1ms

Now back to the original problem of the qsfix

I get the message that VideoRedo has stopped working then get this in red


Code:


qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\bg\kmttg_v2.1j\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "G:\My Book\The Dr. Oz Show 2017-02-23 (20170223)  (s08e110)  - Epic Meltdowns Caught on Tape.TiVo" "G:\My Book\The Dr. Oz Show 2017-02-23 (20170223)  (s08e110)  - Epic Meltdowns Caught on Tape.ts.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\bg\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock1215648680814215315.tmp /m /c:mpegts /v:mpeg2video /x:528 /y:480

C:\Users\bg\kmttg_v2.1j\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(131, 4) (null): The remote procedure call failed.

EDIT to add code tag


----------



## brendag4

What I have is VideoReDo TVSuite V5.3.4.748 Dec 30 2016 AVP On (I know it says December but it is up to date)

I have done the things I have googled so far... such as running it as an administrator. Is there a way to check of the COM objects are registered?


----------



## Dan203

Start the batch manager in VideoReDo. It has a check for COM and will register it for you if it detects that it's not registered, or if the wrong version is registered.


----------



## brendag4

SOLVED!!!!

Thanks for everyone who has helped!! Sorry for so many posts but at least if someone has the same problems and goes googling then maybe they will help them. I found out I had the wrong MAK in the TiVo Desktop. I was able to get kmttg to download without errors after that! (the final piece of wrong info)

Well I had problems getting VLC to play a .ts file and show closed captions (as opposed to subtitles)... I edited that stuff out of this post because it wasn't related to anything wrong with kmttg or its settings. In case you saw that and wanted to know the solution... VLC won't play a .ts video file at all if you have an .srt file for that video. I will link to an old ticket when I first discovered this that has responses from the coders. They aren't going to fix it. I caused this myself because I wondered why the caption setting was off in kmttg when I thought I was saving the captions. I turned it back on. I forgot that I had turned it off due to this issue. You don't need to turn on the setting for captions in kmttg for VLC to be able to play closed captions.

#16705 (External subtitle hijacks default program selection) - VLC

EDIT tons


----------



## mlippert

brendag4 said:


> SOLVED!!!!
> Thanks for everyone who has helped!!


Glad you got it figured out.



brendag4 said:


> Well I had problems getting VLC to play a .ts file and show closed captions (as opposed to subtitles)... I edited that stuff out of this post because it wasn't related to anything wrong with kmttg or its settings. In case you saw that and wanted to know the solution... VLC won't play a .ts video file at all if you have an .srt file for that video


That info on VLC is really interesting (and will be more important to me once I switch my main OS to linux  ) I currently play videos on Windows using Media Player Classic (MPC) which I install w/ the standard K-Lite Codec Pack.

@brendag4 Just a thought, you might want to use VideoReDo to convert (transmux) the .ts files from the TiVo to either .mpg (for mpeg2 video streams) or .mp4 for (h.264 video streams), just be careful to only transmux (put the streams in a different container) not transcode (convert the stream to a different encoding). VideoReDo preserves the caption streams when transmuxing (I know that because I can extract the captions from the resultant files).

Sadly kmttg can't determine the type of video in the .ts file in order to automatic getting either an .mp4 or .mpg, so it's a manual process.


----------



## diskus

Hi I am wondering if there is a way to apply the file naming command found in configuration to rename tivo files that had been previously downloaded??


----------



## moyekj

diskus said:


> Hi I am wondering if there is a way to apply the file naming command found in configuration to rename tivo files that had been previously downloaded??


No, file naming template only applies to new downloads coming from TiVo. For existing files already on your computer there's no renaming functionality in kmttg.


----------



## elprice7345

diskus said:


> Hi I am wondering if there is a way to apply the file naming command found in configuration to rename tivo files that had been previously downloaded??


@diskus - Try MG3 pyTivo Discussion Forum :: View topic - MetaGenerator Version 3


----------



## brendag4

mlippert said:


> That info on VLC is really interesting (and will be more important to me once I switch my main OS to linux  ) I currently play videos on Windows using Media Player Classic (MPC) which I install w/ the standard K-Lite Codec Pack.


The only player I know that can play .ts files is VLC. I use K-Lite Codec too.

I noticed that the support ticket I linked to had its importance changed to severe or whatever it was, but now it has been changed back to normal. It was like someone had changed it who read my thread.



> Just a thought, you might want to use VideoReDo to convert (transmux) the .ts files from the TiVo to either .mpg (for mpeg2 video streams) or .mp4 for (h.264 video streams), just be careful to only transmux (put the streams in a different container) not transcode (convert the stream to a different encoding). VideoReDo preserves the caption streams when transmuxing (I know that because I can extract the captions from the resultant files).
> 
> Sadly kmttg can't determine the type of video in the .ts file in order to automatic getting either an .mp4 or .mpg, so it's a manual process.


I never know what one to choose so that I don't lose quality. Are you saying here to do .ts then transmux to .mpg or .mp4? Does this lose quality? I know when I first did it, I found I had to use .ts or the closed captions would not be preserved. Iirc even if you uploaded the .tivo file you downloaded, it would still lose the closed captions.

how are you extracting captions? I hate the .srt format. I like the way tivo vbi I think it was called... did the captions.

I tried using encode on kmttg and the mp4 did not display captions on WMP. (I have them turned on.) It also does not display them on VLC. The only reason I am using .ts is because it was the only way I could figure out to get captions. I used the profile ff_h264_high_rate. The .ts file that was also created has captions.


----------



## mlippert

brendag4 said:


> The only player I know that can play .ts files is VLC. I use K-Lite Codec too.


I just tried it and MPC can play .ts files (however it does not recognize the closed captions).



brendag4 said:


> I never know what one to choose so that I don't lose quality. Are you saying here to do .ts then transmux to .mpg or .mp4? Does this lose quality? I know when I first did it, I found I had to use .ts or the closed captions would not be preserved. Iirc even if you uploaded the .tivo file you downloaded, it would still lose the closed captions.
> 
> how are you extracting captions? I hate the .srt format. I like the way tivo vbi I think it was called... did the captions.
> 
> I tried using encode on kmttg and the mp4 did not display captions on WMP. (I have them turned on.) It also does not display them on VLC. The only reason I am using .ts is because it was the only way I could figure out to get captions. I used the profile ff_h264_high_rate. The .ts file that was also created has captions.


Here's how I've been doing it now that I've had to start downloading in transport stream (because in the last few weeks several of my channels are now h.264 video)

I make no claims that this is the best or most efficient way to do this, it's just what I do.

Notable kmttg configuration:

do not remove .tivo (just in case)
Enable VideoRedo
User VideoRedo AdScan instead of comskip
Decrypt using VideoRedo

Using kmttg w/ metadata, decrypt, QS Fix, Ad detect checked I select all programs I want to download and let it rip.

I end up with 4 files for each program, .tivo, .ts, .txt and .Vprj

I delete the .tivo if the .ts looks like it's approximately the same size (because then the qsfix/decrypt was probably successful)

I double-click on the .Vprj which opens the VideoReDo project.

I check (and usually adjust) all the ad cuts and save the project (just because, although since the next step is now manual it's not as useful).

From the VideoReDo file menu pick "Save Video As...". The Save As Type will be either "H.264 Transport Stream (*.ts)" OR "MPEG-2 Transport Stream (*.ts)"

From the dropdown change it to either "H.264 MP4 (*.mp4)" OR "MPEG-2 Program Stream (*.mpg)" respectively.

If you pick something that won't preserve the quality (and the captions) it will say "Major Recode Required" underneath the save as type field. (This means it is transcoding not just transmuxing).

VideoReDo will also say "Fast Frame Copy" while saving when it is just cutting some sections but otherwise preserving the original quality.

After doing this to all of the files I previously downloaded, I start up kmttg again, load the resultant .mp4 or .mpg files in the FILES tab, uncheck everything except for captions and let her rip. That does produce the SRT file format subtitles you don't like. I'm interested in why, because although simple they seem to work quite well.

I have to rename the .txt file to change the .ts to whatever I ended up with, and then I copy the 3 files (.mp4, .txt, .srt) to the drive where they get shared by Plex and pyTivo.

Hope this helps,
Mike

Edit: I use this kmttg naming:


Code:


[mainTitle] ["- s" season]["e" episode " - "][episodeTitle " "]["(" movieYear ") "]([month]_[mday]_[year], [channel])


----------



## brendag4

Have to go to work soon so will try this later. Thanks for all the info!

The reason I don't like .srt is because I want a file that is just like reading a transcript. .srt repeats a lot of lines. (Well it is not like a transcript in that it does not give the speaker's name but what I had on my series 1 did not repeat lines. I think it was called tivo vbi.)

I have not been editing out commercials since I don't know if it is really worth it to me to spend the time doing it. But maybe I should at least try it to see what it is like. Also I assumed cutting out commercials lowered the quality because the file had to be re-encoded.


----------



## mlippert

@brendag4, Interesting. I wasn't able to find any info on a different text file format for subtitles that tivo series 1 might have used. SubRip Text (.srt) format files are pretty simple and it should be easy enough to reformat them in a way you'd like better, if someone wanted to take on the small programming challenge.

If it weren't that VideoReDo can edit the video files to cut the commercials and keep the captions, I would never have started doing it either. And it does take me about 3 minutes per video which may not be worth it to you.

If you're not going to cut commercials just skip that checkbox (Ad detect) in kmttg, and open the .ts file in VideoReDo (when you then select "Save Video As..." you'll get a warning There are no cuts are defined. Do you wish to re-mux the entire input file?", just answer yes).


----------



## lpwcomp

Why are you worried about subtitle files if you're going to transfer back to TiVo?


----------



## mlippert

lpwcomp said:


> Why are you worried about subtitle files if you're going to transfer back to TiVo?


If you're asking me, it's because I watch the videos other ways such as via Plex, and most players don't support the embedded closed caption streams (I just learned that VLC does).

The subtitle files aren't useful for transferring back to the tivo, which will only use embedded captions. That is why VideoReDo preserving the embedded captions after cutting commercials is important to me.


----------



## ClearToLand

mlippert said:


> ...Here's how I've been doing it now that *I've had to start downloading in transport stream (because in the last few weeks several of my channels are now h.264 video*)
> 
> I make no claims that this is the best or most efficient way to do this, it's just what I do.
> 
> Notable kmttg configuration:
> 
> do not remove .tivo (just in case)
> Enable VideoRedo
> User VideoRedo AdScan instead of comskip
> Decrypt using VideoRedo
> Using kmttg w/ metadata, decrypt, QS Fix, Ad detect checked I select all programs I want to download and let it rip.
> 
> I end up with 4 files for each program, .tivo, .ts, .txt and .Vprj
> 
> *I delete the .tivo if the .ts looks like it's approximately the same size (because then the qsfix/decrypt was probably successful)*
> 
> I double-click on the .Vprj which opens the VideoReDo project.
> 
> I check (and usually adjust) all the ad cuts and save the project (just because, although since the next step is now manual it's not as useful).
> 
> From the VideoReDo file menu pick "Save Video As...". The Save As Type will be either "H.264 Transport Stream (*.ts)" OR "*MPEG-2 Transport Stream (*.ts)*"
> Did you mean "*MPEG-2 Program Stream (*.mpg)*" here? ​
> From the dropdown change it to either "H.264 MP4 (*.mp4)" OR "*MPEG-2 Program Stream (*.mpg)*" respectively.
> 
> If you pick something that won't preserve the quality (and the captions) it will say "Major Recode Required" underneath the save as type field. (This means it is transcoding not just transmuxing).
> 
> VideoReDo will also say "Fast Frame Copy" while saving when it is just cutting some sections but otherwise preserving the original quality.
> 
> After doing this to all of the files I previously downloaded, I start up kmttg again, load the resultant .mp4 or .mpg files in the FILES tab, uncheck everything except for captions and let her rip. That does produce the SRT file format subtitles you don't like. I'm interested in why, because although simple they seem to work quite well.
> 
> I have to rename the .txt file to change the .ts to whatever I ended up with, and then I copy the 3 files (.mp4, .txt, .srt) to the drive where they get shared by Plex and pyTivo.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> Mike


*CLICK to Expand - possible typo...*

Hi @mlippert,

You stated earlier (in some thread) that you've been following my conversations w/ @Dan203 re: TS Sync Errors, so I don't have to go into much background; I initially 'blindly' used TS / 'Fast' Format transfers in kmttg because, IIRC, it was recommended. Months later, when I tried to view those ~50+ shows via pyTiVo, I couldn't (same sob story that so many others are telling) thus I switched over to PS / 'Slow' Format transfers. For some reason last week, I decided to set kmttg to create .TXT and .SRT files to accompany every PS / 'Slow' Format .TIVO file on my external HDD (I haven't actually watched any yet... EDIT: I did watch one movie with Streambaby to test Streambaby, but couldn't figure out how to turn closed captions on - press ZOOM). The other night, I used Notepad to view one (.SRT) - GIBBERISH!  Two, three - same!

So, the choices to a TiVo owner wishing to offload shows to a PC are:

*TS / 'Fast' Format transfers:*
Faster
Uncorrupted closed captions
Possibly HIDDEN TS Sync Errors that won't be discovered until playback time (when the original file is long gone from the TiVo unit)

*PS / 'Slow' Format transfers:*
Slower
Possibly CORRUPTED closed captions
GUARANTEED playable at a future time

Per a post from @kelson over on the AVS Forum, I've changed my kmttg file naming to match what Plex needs. I don't have Plex running yet, but it's on my 'Round Tuit' list. Your routine, QUOTEd above, works for Plex, so that's the direction I'll be heading (mainly for movies w/ commercials - not worth the effort, IMO, for 'Watch-Once-and-Delete' stuff). Thanks for the post. :thumbsup:

*Sidebar:*


Spoiler



RE: Movies w/ commercials vs movies wo/ commercials (on the premium channels) - what a choice. FiOS rewarded me for being a loyal customer w/ FREE HBO and Showtime, so, every one-in-a-while, I'll SEARCH through the evenings movies and record a few. GEEZ!  I have to watch these movies alone, preferably when my wife is out, because of all the cursing. I had a manager once whose every other word out of his mouth began with 'F', and I'll admit to using the word when something goes unexpectedly / drastically wrong, but in 'everyday conversations' - geez, I guess that I'm just from a different generation (or raised differently). [We now return you back to our regularly scheduled tech talk]



@Dan203,

RE: TS Sync Errors, what does VideoReDo do that kmttg QS Fix doesn't?
When is VideoReDo going on sale again? 
Thanks! 

All,

*pyTiVo Desktop v1.6.2* with the "*0x47 every 188*" logic is really the "*Cat's Meow*" when you're forced to used TS / 'Fast' Format transfers (whether in kmttg, pyTiVo or pyTiVo Desktop) to copy h.264 files TiVo-to-PC - *THANKS DAN!* :clapping:

Folks trying it out, be aware that you may have to re-download the SAME show *MANY* times (10+) to get a 'clean / glitch-free' copy on your PC. I made a couple of suggestions to Dan for some visual aids that I hope get implemented. (Also remember, you can always buy VideoReDo and avoid this problem altogether.)

Now, wouldn't it be grand if kmttg ALSO implemented the "*0x47 every 188*" logic for TS / 'Fast' Format transfers? 

The next time VideoReDo goes on sale, I will definitely buy a copy to both support Dan (he's the programmer) and to thank him again for developing pyTiVo Desktop and giving it away FREE to the TiVo Community. :handok: Helluva nice guy! :innocent:


----------



## Dan203

I believe that kmttg decrypts the .tivo file before sending it in to VRD QSF so tivolibre is removing the bad section before VRD even gets a chance to fix it. In VRD we use the TiVo DirectShow filter which doesn't skip the bad parts. Then the VRD secret sauce can, sometimes. reconstruct some of the bad parts resulting in a cleaner copy.


----------



## brendag4

lpwcomp said:


> Why are you worried about subtitle files if you're going to transfer back to TiVo?


Iirc, even if you transfer back to the TiVo, the closed captions are lost. I researched it a long time ago, I probably posted about it on this thread.

I wanted a way to view my files and preserve closed captions even if I did not have a Tivo. The Tivo won't be around forever... nothing will. I don't like being locked into VLC as the only player than can play .ts files and display closed captions.


----------



## moyekj

Dan203 said:


> I believe that kmttg decrypts the .tivo file before sending it in to VRD QSF so tivolibre is removing the bad section before VRD even gets a chance to fix it. In VRD we use the TiVo DirectShow filter which doesn't skip the bad parts. Then the VRD secret sauce can, sometimes. reconstruct some of the bad parts resulting in a cleaner copy.


If you have VideoRedo configured there's option to have VRD decrypt which means VRD QS Fix is used for decrypt. That's the recommended way to decrypt for anyone with VRD and what I use. tivolibre still has issues decrypting some TS .TiVo (much better than tivodecode but still not 100%) files so you are still better off using a DirectShow method to decrypt whenever possible if using TS transfers. For PS transfers tivolibre is fine.


----------



## brendag4

mlippert said:


> @brendag4, Interesting. I wasn't able to find any info on a different text file format for subtitles that tivo series 1 might have used. SubRip Text (.srt) format files are pretty simple and it should be easy enough to reformat them in a way you'd like better, if someone wanted to take on the small programming challenge.


I can't remember the name of the program I used. I thought it was tivo vbi. It was NOT creating .srt files as far as I remember. I had it making .txt files. It could have had that feature and I just don't remember. Anyway here is output of kmttg as an .srt, then I will show you what this other program would have done. Yeah I know it would be simple for a programmer, but I don't know how.



Code:


1
00:00:00,434 --> 00:00:03,469
IN, THIS IS THE PRAISE          

2
00:00:03,537 --> 00:00:06,238
     PROGRAM ON TBN, AND WE    
  ARE SO GLAD YOU'VE JOINED US. 

3
00:00:06,307 --> 00:00:08,907
      WE HAVE AN INCREDIBLE    
     NIGHT PLANNED FOR YOU.

Other program:



Code:


IN, THIS IS THE PRAISE         
PROGRAM ON TBN, AND WE   
ARE SO GLAD YOU'VE JOINED US.
WE HAVE AN INCREDIBLE   
NIGHT PLANNED FOR YOU.




> If it weren't that VideoReDo can edit the video files to cut the commercials and keep the captions, I would never have started doing it either. And it does take me about 3 minutes per video which may not be worth it to you.


I am going to have to try it and see. I probably never went as far with my research as finding out VideoReDo could preserve CC because I thought cutting out commercials meant you had to re-encode, and that meant losing quality. The majority of what I record has no commercials anyway.

I just had it make an mp4, and could not get anything to play closed captions. I will have to try after work. Do you mean you still have to keep it as a .ts file?



> If you're not going to cut commercials just skip that checkbox (Ad detect) in kmttg, and open the .ts file in VideoReDo (when you then select "Save Video As..." you'll get a warning There are no cuts are defined. Do you wish to re-mux the entire input file?", just answer yes).


So this doesn't lose quality when done this way?

It would seem to be better to make the file into an mp4 vs a .ts so more players could play it.


----------



## brendag4

for everyone interested in the VLC closed caption issue, they have just released 2.2.6 which is supposed to fix issues with subtitles. I have not had time to download it have to get ready for work. (I have 2.2.4)

I don't have time right now to answer anything else if it was meant for me.. have to go to work now


----------



## ClearToLand

moyekj said:


> If you have VideoRedo configured there's option to have VRD decrypt which means VRD QS Fix is used for decrypt. That's the recommended way to decrypt for anyone with VRD and what I use. tivolibre still has issues decrypting some TS .TiVo (much better than tivodecode but still not 100%) files so *you are still better off using a DirectShow method to decrypt whenever possible if using TS transfers*. For PS transfers tivolibre is fine.


I just switched kmttg from "*Decrypt using tivolibre*..." to "*Decrypt using DirectShow Dump*..." [NOTE: You must have TiVo Desktop (or at least TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll) installed for this to work.].

I have TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll in L:\TiVo\PyTiVoDesktop\dshow; where would kmttg like to see it? I don't see a place to enter a path under Configuration -> Programs.

Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

If you installed pyTivo Desktop I think Dan automatically registers the .dll in registry for you so you should be all set.


----------



## Dan203

FYI DirectShow Dump still doesn't work as well as VideoReDo. There are two ways to use the TiVo DirectShow filter to decrypt. We discovered last year that when in one mode when the filter hits one of these TS errors it will stop decrypting until it hits the next key packet. In the other it picks back up decrypting as soon as it gets past the error. We switched VRD to the second mode. But it appears DSD still uses the first, so it's decryption wont be as clean.


----------



## ClearToLand

Dan203 said:


> FYI *DirectShow Dump still doesn't work as well as VideoReDo*. *There are two ways to use the TiVo DirectShow filter to decrypt.* We discovered last year that:
> 
> when in one mode when the filter hits one of these TS errors *it will stop decrypting until it hits the next key packet*.
> In the other *it picks back up decrypting as soon as it gets past the error. We switched VRD to the second mode*.
> But it appears DSD still uses the first, so it's decryption wont be as clean.


To clarify, for future reference TCF SEARCHes, in order of increasing 'efficiency / accuracy' when dealing with TS / 'Fast' Format transfers using kmttg:

tivodecode (actually ZERO since it doesn't handle TS)
tivolibre
TiVoDirectShow Dump Method 1 (kmttg)
TiVoDirectShow Dump Method 2 (VideoReDo)
In kmttg, using #2-3, QS Fix works on the output of the decrypt. Using #4 (VRD), it's one step.

EDITed per Kevin's input. Thanks guys! 

Now that I have a h.264 show that STILL errored out in a TS / 'Fast' Format transfer after 5 retries in pyTiVo Desktop, I'm curious to see how kmttg w/ #3 TiVoDirectShow handles it.


----------



## moyekj

No, in kmttg if you set decrypt with VRD it operates directly on downloaded .TiVo file - i.e. The QS Fix + decrypt is all one step.


----------



## Dan203

I actually wrote my own decryption program years ago, before DSD, that uses the better method. (never released) In fact that's how I figured out VRD was doing it wrong because I was getting better output from my little program. I just dug up the code recently. I was thinking about bundling it with pyTivo Desktop in some way.


----------



## lpwcomp

You might want to edit it again to add *increasing* before 'efficiency / accuracy'.


----------



## ClearToLand

lpwcomp said:


> You might want to edit it again to add *increasing* before 'efficiency / accuracy'.


I thought that a Numbered List already indicated that but I added it per your request...


----------



## brendag4

I updated VLC. It actually made it worse for me. Now it won't play closed captions if there is no .srt file. I didn't save them because the previous version wouldn't play the file if they were there. If there is an .srt file, it plays them like subtitles, not closed captions (read HUGE) So now people will have no way to get closed captions on files they saved as .ts without .srt. (They could if they saved the original files and reconverted of course.)

Note before upgrade:



Code:


VideoLAN and the VLC development team present VLC 2.2.6 "Umbrella".
VLC 2.2.6 is a security update fixing issues with subtitles and other formats, and improving DLL-loading security. VLC media player 2.2.0 was a major upgrade of VLC, introduced accelerated auto-rotation of videos, 0-copy hardware acceleration, support for UHD codecs, playback resume, integrated extensions and more than 1000 bugs and improvements.

EDIT: I submitted a ticket to them. This is relevant here because I am a kmttg user and now I can't get closed captions to play due to the VLC upgrade.

EDIT 2: I just verified that old files do still play the original CC even though there is no .srt file. I also recreated the test file I mentioned above without an .srt file. It displayed normal style CC text. So there is still the issue of VLC hanging when an .srt file is removed and then added back in. Maybe not important because maybe that is not likely to happen.


----------



## brendag4

Some people were discussing what the best settings are.. do I have the best settings?

I am including the stuff I think would be relevant to quality

These are checked
Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format (needed for closed captions)
Decrypt using tivolibre instead of tivoencode
Detect with Tivo Beacon instead of Bonjour
---
Everything is checked on the VideoReDo tab EXCEPT

Use VRD AdScan instead of comskip
Combine Ad Cut & Encode
Force QS Fix output to always be mpeg2 Program Stream
----
AutoSkip is enabled and automatically importing to skip table.

At the top of the screen I have metadata, decrypt, QS fix checked


----------



## lpwcomp

What do you plan to do with the resulting file?


----------



## brendag4

Keep it. Might sometimes edit out commercials. That is why I want to have the best quality. I also want to preserve the closed captioning which is why I am using .ts.


----------



## mlippert

brendag4 said:


> I can't remember the name of the program I used. I thought it was tivo vbi. It was NOT creating .srt files as far as I remember. I had it making .txt files. It could have had that feature and I just don't remember. Anyway here is output of kmttg as an .srt, then I will show you what this other program would have done. Yeah I know it would be simple for a programmer, but I don't know how.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 1
> 00:00:00,434 --> 00:00:03,469
> IN, THIS IS THE PRAISE
> 
> 2
> 00:00:03,537 --> 00:00:06,238
> PROGRAM ON TBN, AND WE
> ARE SO GLAD YOU'VE JOINED US.
> 
> 3
> 00:00:06,307 --> 00:00:08,907
> WE HAVE AN INCREDIBLE
> NIGHT PLANNED FOR YOU.
> 
> Other program:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> IN, THIS IS THE PRAISE
> PROGRAM ON TBN, AND WE
> ARE SO GLAD YOU'VE JOINED US.
> WE HAVE AN INCREDIBLE
> NIGHT PLANNED FOR YOU.
> 
> I am going to have to try it and see. I probably never went as far with my research as finding out VideoReDo could preserve CC because I thought cutting out commercials meant you had to re-encode, and that meant losing quality. The majority of what I record has no commercials anyway.
> 
> I just had it make an mp4, and could not get anything to play closed captions. I will have to try after work. Do you mean you still have to keep it as a .ts file?
> 
> So this doesn't lose quality when done this way?
> 
> It would seem to be better to make the file into an mp4 vs a .ts so more players could play it.


@brendag4 I think I understand what you had going on with captions before. Your memory about tivo vbi is probably accurate, except that vbi stands for vertical blanking interval and the only info on tivo vbi I found was discussion how the TiVo stored captions in the VBI of the video stream. I suspect you had some utility that just extracted the captions as a text transcript, but not in a form that could be used for subtitles (because there's no information about when to display the text on top of the video as there is in the SRT format)

I've been playing with writing a simple utility for manipulating an SRT file and if I ever get it finished, it would be simple to modify to give you a transcript text file like you showed above. If I do, I'll message you here, but I suspect at least a couple of weeks as I just got sidetracked onto something else.

@ClearToLand I don't think I've ever (in years of doing it) had a problem with extracting gibberish captions from PS transferred files. Now I have ALWAYS set kmttg to user VRD to decrypt and run QSFix in one step. Perhaps that is related.

@brendag4 I've been extracting the captions to an SRT file after I've cut the commercials and saved as either mpg or mp4, so the captions must still be in that file. I don't think I have yet tried to send an mp4 file back to my TiVo (using pytivo) to see if it still has the captions, but I have sent mpg files back and the Tivo displayed those captions just fine.


----------



## lpwcomp

brendag4 said:


> Keep it. Might sometimes edit out commercials. That is why I want to have the best quality. I also want to preserve the closed captioning which is why I am using .ts.


You are better off using VRD to decrypt. And why are you forcing MPEG2?


----------



## lpwcomp

I use VRD to edit out commercials and save as H.264 in mkv(if source is MPEG2) or in mp4(if source is H.264). Captions are retained.


----------



## Richard Barg

Installed program on Mac running Sierra. Have successfully run w/Windows in the past. Installed latest version of Java. KTTMG is not finding any Tivos. I tried putting in the IP address of the Tivo and get this error:

http IO exception for: https://198.168.29.128/TiVoConnect?...aying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=0
Operation timed out (Connection timed out)
Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from Living Room
Check YOUR MAK & IP settings
http IO exception for: https://198.168.29.128/TiVoConnect?...aying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=0
Operation timed out (Connection timed out)

The Mak an IP settings are correct. IP is DHCP.

When I tried running this script to fix the path error (if it existed) I got an error:

sudo rm /usr/bin/java; sudo ln -s "/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/JavaAppletPlugin.plugin/Contents/Home/bin/java" /usr/bin/java

Do you need to run Tivo Desktop software for Mac?


----------



## moyekj

Use the above URL shown in http IO exception in a browser. Unless it works there it means you don't have the correct IP or don't have TTG enabled for that TiVo in your account.


----------



## brendag4

mlippert said:


> @brendag4 I think I understand what you had going on with captions before. Your memory about tivo vbi is probably accurate, except that vbi stands for vertical blanking interval and the only info on tivo vbi I found was discussion how the TiVo stored captions in the VBI of the video stream. I suspect you had some utility that just extracted the captions as a text transcript, but not in a form that could be used for subtitles (because there's no information about when to display the text on top of the video as there is in the SRT format)


I am not sure what the features the utility had, but back then I was just saving .tivo files. I wasn't trying to convert anything.



> I've been playing with writing a simple utility for manipulating an SRT file and if I ever get it finished, it would be simple to modify to give you a transcript text file like you showed above. If I do, I'll message you here, but I suspect at least a couple of weeks as I just got sidetracked onto something else.


No rush. That would be cool thanks!



> @brendag4 I've been extracting the captions to an SRT file after I've cut the commercials and saved as either mpg or mp4, so the captions must still be in that file. I don't think I have yet tried to send an mp4 file back to my TiVo (using pytivo) to see if it still has the captions, but I have sent mpg files back and the Tivo displayed those captions just fine.


I can't remember what the details were.. under what circumstance the captions came back. I just remember downloading a .tivo file and uploading it back, got no captions. Maybe that was PS vs TS


----------



## brendag4

lpwcomp said:


> You are better off using VRD to decrypt. And why are you forcing MPEG2?


I am using VRD to decrypt.. by that I mean the box for it is checked. (VideoReDo tab "Decrypt using VideoReDo) But what about the tivolibre vs tivoencode box? Is that overriding my VRD selection? I must have read that tivolibre was better. but if I leave that not checked then that means tivoencode is being used. Or is the point moot because it is using VRD anyway?

About the mpeg2... if you mean this "Force QS Fix output to always be mpeg2 Program Stream"... I was listing the stuff that was NOT checked in the second section of my post because almost everything was checked.


----------



## brendag4

lpwcomp said:


> I use VRD to edit out commercials and save as H.264 in mkv(if source is MPEG2) or in mp4(if source is H.264). Captions are retained.


What is the first part of your process?

How do I know what my source is? Or what I should save it in.. to get the best quality?

I am set to encoding profile ff_h264_high_rate mpeg4 container 8mbps same res h.264 video, copy audio (ac3)

I don't check the encode box though. I check metadata, decrypt, qs fix.


----------



## lpwcomp

brendag4 said:


> I am using VRD to decrypt.. by that I mean the box for it is checked. (VideoReDo tab "Decrypt using VideoReDo) But what about the tivolibre vs tivoencode box? Is that overriding my VRD selection? I must have read that tivolibre was better. but if I leave that not checked then that means tivoencode is being used. Or is the point moot because it is using VRD anyway?


It is moot. The decryption selections on the "Program Options" page are ignored when you are using VRD to decrypt.



brendag4 said:


> About the mpeg2... if you mean this "Force QS Fix output to always be mpeg2 Program Stream"... I was listing the stuff that was NOT checked in the second section of my post because almost everything was checked.


OK. I misunderstood.


----------



## ClearToLand

mlippert said:


> ...@ClearToLand I don't think I've ever (in years of doing it) had a problem with extracting gibberish captions from PS transferred files. Now I have ALWAYS set kmttg to user VRD to decrypt and run QSFix in one step. Perhaps that is related...


Elementary - s05e24 - Hurt Me, Hurt You 2017-05-21_2202 WCBSDT 2017-05-21.SRT:


Code:


1
00:00:21,888 --> 00:00:23,589
 <i>Previously on</i> Elementary...  

2
00:00:23,591 --> 00:00:25,657
     You are Halcon Zelaya,  
leader of your gang, Mara Tres.

3
00:00:25,659 --> 00:00:26,925
 <i>Previou</i>(Holmes grunts)ry...  

4
00:00:26,927 --> 00:00:29,628
Shinwell will not help himself.

5
00:00:29,630 --> 00:00:31,830
 He jite rtainthat ithe en    

6
00:00:31,832 --> 00:00:32,865
    he'll hurt you as well.  

7
00:00:32,867 --> 00:00:34,700
 He jite rtShinwell.the en    

8
00:00:34,702 --> 00:00:36,001
   GREGSON: <i>We're gonna find</i>  
      <i>the guy who dithis.</i>    

9
00:00:36,003 --> 00:00:37,169
 Tomoow morng we go to war    

10
00:00:37,171 --> 00:00:38,604
    with one of New York's    
        deadliest gangs.      

11
00:00:38,606 --> 00:00:41,106
              You didn't send me
               a text yesterday?
    No.                      

12
00:00:41,108 --> 00:00:43,142
                      I-I didn't
           recognize the nuer,

13
00:00:43,144 --> 00:00:46,512
but I thought maybe          
you switchedhones.            

14
00:00:46,514 --> 00:00:49,181
 I had to lie to a colleague of
mine today about this-is text.

15
00:00:49,183 --> 00:00:50,582
but I thought maybe          
you switThatan'tappen again.  

16
00:00:50,584 --> 00:00:52,518
Then stop ignoring me.        
 I had to lie to a colleague of
mine today about this-isOr what?

17
00:00:52,520 --> 00:00:53,852
Things will get worse.        

18
00:00:53,854 --> 00:00:55,788
      WATSON: <i>Tyus Wilcox</i>    
        <i>has beenunning</i>        

19
00:00:55,790 --> 00:01:01,627
one of the most dangerous gangs
    <i>in New York for a decade.</i>

20
00:01:10,303 --> 00:01:13,372
  Whiffle ball, bullet casing,
         pink barrette,

I may try re-running ccextractor from the FILES tab.

On a somewhat related note (h.264 show):

pyTiVo Desktop w/ 5 Retries & Best:
The Shakiest Gun in the West (Recorded May 21, 2017, SUNHD-E) (TS) (^3)
pyTiVo Desktop w/ 10 Retries & Best:
The Shakiest Gun in the West (Recorded May 21, 2017, SUNHD-E) (TS) (^46)
We seem to be going in the wrong direction here...


----------



## lpwcomp

brendag4 said:


> What is the first part of your process?


I idle both the PC and the TiVo as much as possible (TiVo in standby). I then get metadata and download a bunch of recordings. Then, using the "Files" tab, I decrypt them. If SkipMode data is available, I will use "AutoSkip from SkipMode" and "Export AutoSkip cuts" to create a vprj file. That's it for kmttg. everything else is done using VRD.



brendag4 said:


> How do I know what my source is?


You can find out with VRD via Tools->Show Video Program Info. You can also find out what a particular channel is using via TiVo Central->Settings & Messages->Account & System Info->TiVo box Diagnostics with one of the tuners on that channel.



brendag4 said:


> Or what I should save it in.. to get the best quality?


That would be up to you. H.264 saved as H.264 does a "Fast Frame copy" so the quality is the same. I encode MPEG2 to H.264 for space reasons.

The two encoding profiles I use are "H.264 MP4" and "H.264 MKV 2". The latter is a modified "H.264 MKV".



brendag4 said:


> I am set to encoding profile ff_h264_high_rate mpeg4 container 8mbps same res h.264 video, copy audio (ac3)
> 
> I don't check the encode box though. I check metadata, decrypt, qs fix.


I set the encoding profile and option so that the metadata file gets the correct name but I cancel the actual kmttg queued encoding job.


----------



## lpwcomp

I download everything in TS as I quite often got garbled CC with PS.


----------



## brendag4

ClearToLand said:


> We seem to be going in the wrong direction here...


Use .ts (transport stream). I can't remember what my specific caption issue was.. if they were gibberish or if I didn't have any at all but I researched it back at the time


----------



## brendag4

lpwcomp said:


> I idle both the PC and the TiVo as much as possible (TiVo in standby). I then get metadata and download a bunch of recordings. Then, using the "Files" tab, I decrypt them. If SkipMode data is available, I will use "AutoSkip from SkipMode" and "Export AutoSkip cuts" to create a vprj file. That's it for kmttg. everything else is done using VRD.


Thanks for all the info! Do you mean you do the metadata separately, then decrypt them as a second step? I assume that helps the file be more stable due to processor load?

I guess I have never seen the SkipMode because I have AutoSkip enabled but then I don't click Ad Detect.. so I assume I have not seen that working. I need to try that but right now hung up on trying to get VLC to not hang up on .srt files.


----------



## lpwcomp

brendag4 said:


> Thanks for all the info! Do you mean you do the metadata separately, then decrypt them as a second step? I assume that helps the file be more stable due to processor load?


I d/l everything first, then decrypt.



brendag4 said:


> I guess I have never seen the SkipMode because I have AutoSkip enabled but then I don't click Ad Detect.. so I assume I have not seen that working. I need to try that but right now hung up on trying to get VLC to not hang up on .srt files.


I'm talking about using the TiVo SkipMode data to create cut points. its presence is indicated by a white on green icon on a TiVo or kmttg entry.


----------



## brendag4

@mlippert I am going back to answer your older post in more detail. I answered the newer one(s) above...



mlippert said:


> From the VideoReDo file menu pick "Save Video As...". The Save As Type will be either "H.264 Transport Stream (*.ts)" OR "MPEG-2 Transport Stream (*.ts)"


What determines which one it is?



> After doing this to all of the files I previously downloaded, I start up kmttg again, load the resultant .mp4 or .mpg files in the FILES tab, uncheck everything except for captions and let her rip. That does produce the SRT file format subtitles you don't like. I'm interested in why, because although simple they seem to work quite well.


Why? Is it so you don't get the CC of the commercials? Just so you know, if you haven't noticed, that CC does not end cleanly when the program goes to commercials. Sometimes the CC is still continuing to display for the first few seconds. So sometimes I would leave commercials going just so I won't lose the CC



> I have to rename the .txt file to change the .ts to whatever I ended up with, and then I copy the 3 files (.mp4, .txt, .srt) to the drive where they get shared by Plex and pyTivo.


 going to have to investigate these. I want to get where my media can be on a drive not locked down into the Tivo format where i can access it in the future even if my hardware changes.



> Hope this helps,


 yes thanks a lot!



> Edit: I use this kmttg naming:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [mainTitle] ["- s" season]["e" episode " - "][episodeTitle " "]["(" movieYear ") "]([month]_[mday]_[year], [channel])


Here is mine but I keep changing my mind. I want them to display in order if there is an order so that is the reason for the SeriesEpNumber. Then the files will appear in order on the PC. But then there are also series that are showing old repeats I dont have as well as new shows and they need the original air date. It's been so long since I downloaded stuff I don't remember why it is like this.. maybe some shows didn't have Series numbers or Ep numbers.



Code:


[mainTitle] [originalAirDate] ([year][monthNum][mday])[" (" movieYear ")] [" (" SeriesEpNumber ") "][" - " episodeTitle]


----------



## mlippert

@ClearToLand Ah is that what you meant by gibberish. I do see that also, but I think it's messed up to begin with, at least I do see stuff like that in my SRT file, but I have gone and turned on captions on the Tivo, and they are messed up the same way on the original. Maybe I should double check them again.


----------



## brendag4

mlippert said:


> @ClearToLand Ah is that what you meant by gibberish. I do see that also, but I think it's messed up to begin with, at least I do see stuff like that in my SRT file, but I have gone and turned on captions on the Tivo, and they are messed up the same way on the original. Maybe I should double check them again.


I just posted a message to you as you were posting this.

I have had gibberish and then it is like that in the actual program. As far as I know I have not had a problem using .ts unless it was in the original program.

Before digital cable I was getting it from a bad cable connection that the cable company had to come out and fix


----------



## brendag4

Update on VLC.. seems from their response that even though the popup for the upgrade said subtitle issues were fixed it did not include .ts and .srt issue.


----------



## Richard Barg

moyekj said:


> Use the above URL shown in http IO exception in a browser. Unless it works there it means you don't have the correct IP or don't have TTG enabled for that TiVo in your account.


I was able to acertain the correct IP address and thing are working. However, I want to get rid of the invalid tab in the UI - "living room" is valid and has programs. "Living Room" is invalid (has not files), but still shows in the UI as a tab. The tabs appears as follows: living room | Living Room | FILES | Remote Only "living room" shows in the Tivos tab.


----------



## moyekj

Go to config--TiVos tab and remove "Living Room" entry, or edit config.ini file and remove it from the top section of the file. If you recently renamed the TiVo you need to reboot the TiVo for the rename to actually properly take effect.


----------



## mlippert

brendag4 said:


> From the VideoReDo file menu pick "Save Video As...". The Save As Type will be either "H.264 Transport Stream (*.ts)" OR "MPEG-2 Transport Stream (*.ts)"
> 
> 
> 
> What determines which one it is?
Click to expand...

When you select "Save Video As..." VideoReDo will set the initial type to be the same as what you opened, so when you open a .ts file which has an MPEG-2 video stream that is what it will set the type to, similarly if the .ts file you opened has an H.264 video stream it will set that type.



brendag4 said:


> After doing this to all of the files I previously downloaded, I start up kmttg again, load the resultant .mp4 or .mpg files in the FILES tab, uncheck everything except for captions and let her rip.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Is it so you don't get the CC of the commercials?
Click to expand...

If you think about the task of displaying subtitles, you'll realize that every subtitle requires 3 pieces of information in order to be displayed usefully. 1st, and most obviously you need the text of the subtitle, but that isn't sufficient. To be useful you want to display that text at the same time as the audio (and video) is actually saying the same thing. So you need to know when (the start time in the video) to put that text on the screen. Also, you don't want to leave that text there forever because then you couldn't display the next subtitle, so you need to know what time to stop displaying the subtitle.

So given that each subtitle has a start and stop time, if I cut the commercials out of the video, I need to reset the start and stop time for all subtitles that occur after those commercials. That's why I don't extract the subtitles before cutting the commercials. CCextractor sets the time to match where the captions are in the "new commercial free" video.

I have noticed the odd behavior w/ CCs during commercial breaks. I hadn't thought much about it, but I bet it has to do with how the TV stations insert commercials into the show, perhaps cutting out the stop time for a caption so it just keeps displaying until another one is ready to be displayed.

BTW, VLC lets you adjust a lot of how real subtitles (like those in the SRT file) are displayed. So they don't have to be huge, you can set the font and the font size, among other things). I actually prefer subtitles because the captions are too often positioned in very inconvenient places (like at the top over peoples faces). I'm not sure why the people who create the CCs do that.



brendag4 said:


> I want to get where my media can be on a drive not locked down into the Tivo format where i can access it in the future even if my hardware changes.


As long as you save the decrypted video (whether that be as .ts or .mpg and .mp4 files) you should be able to access it in the future.

Lastly to repeat my kmttg naming string and give an example of how I use it (and where I store my final edited videos):


Code:


[mainTitle] ["- s" season]["e" episode " - "][episodeTitle " "]["(" movieYear ") "]([month]_[mday]_[year], [channel])

produces: (TV show)
The Flash - s03e23 - Finish Line (May_23_2017, WLVIDT).mpg
and (movie)
A Royal Winter (2017) (May_06_2017, HALLMARKHD-E).ts

You don't really need the date and channel in the file name, but I like having it there.

All of my kmttg files go to 1 directory where I do any extra editing (I add "cf", for commercial free) in the filename when I've cut the commercials e.g.
The Flash - s03e23 - Finish Line (May_23_2017, WLVIDT).mpg
becomes
The Flash - s03e23 - Finish Line cf (May_23_2017, WLVIDT).mpg

And then I copy the 3 files (.mpg, .srt and .txt) to (in this case):
\\MARCIE\media\Videos\TV Shows-Current\The Flash (2014)\Season 3
which is one of the folders I share with pytivo, and also one of my Plex TV Show library folders.


----------



## mlippert

lpwcomp said:


> I'm talking about using the TiVo SkipMode data to create cut points. its presence is indicated by a white on green icon on a TiVo or kmttg entry.


That is news to me. I knew about SkipMode, but I thought it was only good for sending back to the TiVo. I didn't realize Kevin had figured out how to use them to create cut points for VRD. Is that easy to make happen?


----------



## moyekj

mlippert said:


> That is news to me. I knew about SkipMode, but I thought it was only good for sending back to the TiVo. I didn't realize Kevin had figured out how to use them to create cut points for VRD. Is that easy to make happen?


All described here:
kmttg / Wiki / AutoSkip_from_SkipMode


----------



## Richard Barg

I'm running KTTMG in Mac OS Sierra, latest version. I don't see a way to turn on the background process for autotransfer. The tooltips say: Use Autotransfers->Service or Autotransfers->Background Jobs - First, my menu does not have Autotransfers->Service. Second, Using Autotransfers->Background Jobs-> Enable returns an error that I need to use Java Command Line even though I have the latest version of Java. Google this brings up this:Download Java for OS X 2015-001 suggesting I install a deprecated verison of Java. How does someone using a Mac enable the backround process for auto transfer?


----------



## moyekj

Richard Barg said:


> I'm running KTTMG in Mac OS Sierra, latest version. I don't see a way to turn on the background process for autotransfer. The tooltips say: Use Autotransfers->Service or Autotransfers->Background Jobs - First, my menu does not have Autotransfers->Service. Second, Using Autotransfers->Background Jobs-> Enable returns an error that I need to use Java Command Line even though I have the latest version of Java. Google this brings up this:Download Java for OS X 2015-001 suggesting I install a deprecated verison of Java. How does someone using a Mac enable the backround process for auto transfer?


kmttg / Wiki / auto_transfers
Look at "SETTING UP KMTTG AUTO TRANSFERS AS A BACKGROUND JOB ON MAC & LINUX" section.


----------



## Richard Barg

moyekj said:


> kmttg / Wiki / auto_transfers
> Look at "SETTING UP KMTTG AUTO TRANSFERS AS A BACKGROUND JOB ON MAC & LINUX" section.


Thanks!!


----------



## Richard Barg

Again, 'm running KTTMG in Mac OS Sierra, latest version. Intially all the commericals were removed when the applicable boxes were checked Decrypt | QXfix | Ad Detect | Ad Cut. Now for some reason, the process is not working and several files are generated and left behind in the destination directory .log, ._cut.ts and one other one- the error log states: "Video PID not found, available video PID's ", Why did it all of a sudden stop working and what do I need to fix it?

"
comskip failed (exit code: 3 ) - check command: /Applications/kmttg_v2/comskip/comskip --ini /Applications/kmttg_v2/comskip/comskip.ini "/Volumes/Samsung_T3/KTTMG/All In With Chris Hayes - 05-27-2017 (05_27_2017).ts"

Comskip 0.79.126, made using:

comskip-0.4.1-cvs - by Michel Lespinasse <[email protected]> and Aaron Holtzman

0 frames decoded in 0.00 seconds (0.00 fps)"


----------



## moyekj

If the program you are downloading is H.264 video then that's likely the issue. The free version of comskip doesn't support H.264 video so will fail.


----------



## Richard Barg

It worked fine with NBC Nightly News With Lester Holt producing this file (05_27_2017)_cut.ts and a similar .txt file. Other files its failing on. The files I am downloading are from the Tivo box must be encoded as H.264 since they don't work. Is there a paid/premium solution that will allow me to skip the commericals. 3 years ago when I used this program on windows w/many of the same shows the commercials were removed.


----------



## moyekj

Google for pay version of comskip. I've never tried it.


----------



## ClearToLand

I just started getting HTTP Error #503 with kmttg this week (Kevin, have you ever considered adding some timestamps, on the lines beginning with '>>', in the log file?):


Code:


>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Roamio A' L:\TiVo\kmttg\Output\TiVo\#PS\Doctor Who - s10e07 - The Pyramid at the End of the World 2017-05-27_2059 BBCAMHD-E 2017-05-27.TiVo ...
http://192.168.0.141:80/download/Doctor+Who.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=106300
http IO exception for: http://192.168.0.141:80/download/Doctor+Who.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=106300
Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.0.141:80/download/Doctor+Who.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=106300
Download failed to file: L:\TiVo\kmttg\Output\TiVo\#PS\Doctor Who - s10e07 - The Pyramid at the End of the World 2017-05-27_2059 BBCAMHD-E 2017-05-27.TiVo
Doctor Who - s10e07 - The Pyramid at the End of the World 2017-05-27_2059 BBCAMHD-E 2017-05-27.TiVo: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!
Removing job: {source=https://192.168.0.141:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=106300 tivoName=Roamio A type=captions status=queued familyId=7.21}
Killing 'javadownload' file: L:\TiVo\kmttg\Output\TiVo\#PS\Doctor Who - s10e07 - The Pyramid at the End of the World 2017-05-27_2059 BBCAMHD-E 2017-05-27.TiVo
---SNIP---
>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Roamio A' L:\TiVo\kmttg\Output\TiVo\#PS\Street Outlaws The Beginning -- Fresh Blood 2017-05-25_1959 TDCHD-E 2017-05-25.TiVo ...
http://192.168.0.141:80/download/Street+Outlaws%3A+The+Beginning.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=106900
http IO exception for: http://192.168.0.141:80/download/Street+Outlaws%3A+The+Beginning.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=106900
Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.0.141:80/download/Street+Outlaws%3A+The+Beginning.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=106900
Download failed to file: L:\TiVo\kmttg\Output\TiVo\#PS\Street Outlaws The Beginning -- Fresh Blood 2017-05-25_1959 TDCHD-E 2017-05-25.TiVo
Street Outlaws The Beginning -- Fresh Blood 2017-05-25_1959 TDCHD-E 2017-05-25.TiVo: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!
Removing job: {source=https://192.168.0.141:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=106900 tivoName=Roamio A type=captions status=queued familyId=8.21}
Killing 'javadownload' file: L:\TiVo\kmttg\Output\TiVo\#PS\Street Outlaws The Beginning -- Fresh Blood 2017-05-25_1959 TDCHD-E 2017-05-25.TiVo

Is this coming from the web server in the TiVo unit, or the TiVo unit unsuccessfully attempting to contact the mothership (mind server IIRC?)?

I waited a bit between 'Doctor Who' and 'Street Outlaws' but, then on a whim, started up pyTiVo Desktop and six episodes of 'Street Outlaws' came across no problem - is kmttg doing something much different than pyTiVo during a TiVo-to-PC PS / 'Slow' Format transfer? I read *this GOOGLE hit*, but since everything worked fine with pyTiVo Desktop without ever touching the TiVo unit, the finger seems to point back to kmttg.

Thanks!


----------



## ClearToLand

I was watching the Survivor 2 hr Finale with AutoSkip last night. At the very end, one of the 'Final 3' was speaking and got cut off (recording resumed with the Reunion show). When I played the Reunion show, AutoSkip IMMEDIATELY jumped to the end of the first commercial. I wanted to hear the first few seconds of the show, so I went to Live TV and selected Channel 0 to temporarily turn it off - NG. Reviewing the log today, it appears to turn itself right back on.

BUG or User Error?


Code:


SkipService (Roamio A): Entering AutoSkip for: Survivor: Game Changers - No Good Deed Goes Unpunished
1: start=00:00:09.009 end=00:20:07.172
2: start=00:23:25.637 end=00:41:52.409
3: start=00:45:42.039 end=00:51:17.974
4: start=00:54:38.975 end=01:05:47.777
5: start=01:10:27.056 end=01:18:20.762
6: start=01:21:41.630 end=01:31:59.981
7: start=01:35:48.008 end=01:41:11.731
8: start=01:44:33.033 end=02:00:33.426
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=00:00:01.201) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:00:09.009
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=00:20:08.173) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:23:25.637
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=00:41:53.310) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:45:42.039
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=00:51:18.875) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:54:38.975
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=01:05:49.111) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 01:10:27.056
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=01:18:21.096) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 01:21:41.630
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=01:32:00.014) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 01:35:48.008
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=01:41:11.932) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 01:44:33.033
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=01:44:32.633) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 01:44:33.033
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=01:44:32.599) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 01:44:33.033
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=01:44:32.599) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 01:44:33.033
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=01:44:32.566) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 01:44:33.033
AutoSkip (Roamio A): DISABLED
SkipService (Roamio A): Entering AutoSkip for: Survivor: Game Changers - Reunion
1: start=00:05:40.339 end=00:11:44.936
2: start=00:13:42.922 end=00:25:52.250
3: start=00:30:50.315 end=00:38:58.370
4: start=00:42:17.501 end=00:46:18.375
5: start=00:51:52.142 end=00:54:29.065
6: start=00:57:07.790 end=00:59:58.094
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=00:00:04.371) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:05:40.339
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=00:00:00.834) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:05:40.339
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=00:00:00.000) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:05:40.339
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=00:00:00.233) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:05:40.339
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=00:30:00.000) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:30:50.315
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=00:29:58.965) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:30:50.315
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=00:29:59.165) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:30:50.315
AutoSkip (Roamio A): DISABLED
SkipService (Roamio A): Entering AutoSkip for: Survivor: Game Changers - Reunion
1: start=00:05:40.339 end=00:11:44.936
2: start=00:13:42.922 end=00:25:52.250
3: start=00:30:50.315 end=00:38:58.370
4: start=00:42:17.501 end=00:46:18.375
5: start=00:51:52.142 end=00:54:29.065
6: start=00:57:07.790 end=00:59:58.094
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=00:00:05.705) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:05:40.339
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=00:00:00.000) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:05:40.339
AutoSkip (Roamio A): DISABLED
SkipService (Roamio A): monitor disabled
SkipService (Roamio A): monitor re-enabled
SkipService (Roamio A): Entering AutoSkip for: Survivor: Game Changers - Reunion
1: start=00:05:40.339 end=00:11:44.936
2: start=00:13:42.922 end=00:25:52.250
3: start=00:30:50.315 end=00:38:58.370
4: start=00:42:17.501 end=00:46:18.375
5: start=00:51:52.142 end=00:54:29.065
6: start=00:57:07.790 end=00:59:58.094
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=00:00:02.402) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:05:40.339
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=00:00:00.467) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:05:40.339
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=00:00:00.000) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:05:40.339
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=00:11:45.538) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:13:42.922
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=00:25:52.651) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:30:50.315
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=00:38:59.103) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:42:17.501
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=00:46:20.644) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:51:52.142
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=00:54:29.799) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:57:07.790
AutoSkip (Roamio A): DISABLED
SkipService (Roamio A): Entering AutoSkip for: Chicago Fire - My Miracle
1: start=00:00:11.544 end=00:04:49.889
2: start=00:08:36.382 end=00:14:20.158
3: start=00:17:31.250 end=00:23:49.662
4: start=00:27:55.006 end=00:34:10.214
5: start=00:37:08.326 end=00:49:31.152
6: start=00:52:50.433 end=00:59:46.683
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=00:00:04.904) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:00:11.544
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=00:04:50.256) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:08:36.382
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=00:14:20.626) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:17:31.250
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=00:23:49.795) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:27:55.006
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=00:34:11.249) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:37:08.326
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=00:49:31.501) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:52:50.433
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=00:49:31.568) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:52:50.433
AutoSkip (Roamio A): (pos=00:00:00.000) IN COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO: 00:00:11.544
AutoSkip (Roamio A): DISABLED
SkipService (Roamio A): monitor disabled

I know about the Channel 0 / Channel 1 toggle:


Code:


AutoSkip (Roamio A): DISABLED
SkipService (Roamio A): monitor disabled
SkipService (Roamio A): monitor re-enabled


----------



## ClearToLand

mlippert said:


> That is news to me. I knew about SkipMode, but I thought it was only good for sending back to the TiVo. *I didn't realize Kevin had figured out how to use them to create cut points for VRD. Is that easy to make happen?*





moyekj said:


> All described here:
> kmttg / Wiki / AutoSkip_from_SkipMode


@mlippert,

My .EDL files (ComSkip, no VideoReDo) are created in the 'mpg' folder (so it's 2 Windows Explorer moves from internal HDD to external HDD).


----------



## mattack

I'm using the latest version, 2.2t. Trying to download part of a Today Show episode (with Sheryl Crow), it doesn't get the metadata file because it gets this error:

org.xml.sax.SAXParseException; lineNumber: 1; columnNumber: 4917; The entity name must immediately follow the '&' in the entity reference.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> I'm using the latest version, 2.2t. Trying to download part of a Today Show episode (with Sheryl Crow), it doesn't get the metadata file because it gets this error:
> 
> org.xml.sax.SAXParseException; lineNumber: 1; columnNumber: 4917; The entity name must immediately follow the '&' in the entity reference.


That's a TiVo bug where it puts "&" character by itself in xml when it is supposed to be "&amp" for proper xml compatibility, which is why the xml parser fails. I already have some other workarounds for improper TiVo xml documents so I'll have to add yet another one...


----------



## moyekj

Can't reproduce ClearToLand issue with 0 to disable AutoSkip service. Tuning to channel 0 disables service for me and stays disabled.


----------



## jcliff

I wanted to say thank you. I just realized from reading this thread I misunderstood how the Autoskip from Skipmode feature worked. From my first reading I thought it only a way to export your own skip cuts to the Tivo, or force playback without manually hitting the skip button. The Import Skip button in the interface featured so prominently I assumed that was its primary (or only) function.

I didn't occur to me that "w" was to import ALL Skipmode data from the Tivo, and then "e" after highlighting specific episodes to export the EDL files.

Comskip is great, but the Tivo Skipmode data is more accurate, and this saves a lot of trial and error. Thank you!

I also like cutting commercials myself down to the exact frame for some shows, but this gets me 98% of the way there for shows that I don't feel like putting the extra effort into.


----------



## mlippert

moyekj said:


> mlippert said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is news to me. I knew about SkipMode, but I thought it was only good for sending back to the TiVo. I didn't realize Kevin had figured out how to use them to create cut points for VRD. Is that easy to make happen?
> 
> 
> 
> All described here:
> kmttg / Wiki / AutoSkip_from_SkipMode
Click to expand...

Thanks Kevin.

For my own edification, I'm trying to understand the algorithm you use to find the commercial start points from the skip data.

The explanation (which I'm not grokking) from the wiki:


> The problem is that doesn't give us the show segment end points (start of commercials). Commercial start points cannot be obtained from the TiVo by pressing D or channel up/down. So those are computed based on assumption that the length of each show segment should be very similar even when recorded on different TiVos, so TiVo SkipMode data is used to compute the length of each segment and that information used to estimate segment end points.


I think what I'm missing is what AutoSkip information do you get from the TiVo, is there some time offsets to let you know the length of a show segment?


----------



## moyekj

mlippert said:


> I think what I'm missing is what AutoSkip information do you get from the TiVo, is there some time offsets to let you know the length of a show segment?


 I can download SkipMode data from TiVo servers that has the author of the SkipMode data show start and end points as recorded on his/her TiVo. TiVo then uses that data along with a special closed captioning hash algorithm to find equivalent start/end points for your particular recording on your TiVo. I don't have that algorithm. So I obtain the show start points from your TiVo by emulating channel down button presses and recording the times, but then I'm still missing show end points. The SkipMode data from TiVo servers have length of the show segments for the original author's recording, so I make the assumption the show segment lengths are the same and hence use that assumption to compute the show stop points on your TiVo. That assumption is not always perfect, but surprisingly more accurate than I would have expected most of the time.

i.e. I don't have access to SkipMode data for your particular TiVo so use tricks outlined above to try to reconstruct it.


----------



## mlippert

moyekj said:


> I can download SkipMode data from TiVo servers that has the author of the SkipMode data show start and end points as recorded on his/her TiVo. TiVo then uses that data along with a special closed captioning hash algorithm to find equivalent start/end points for your particular recording on your TiVo. I don't have that algorithm. So I obtain the show start points from your TiVo by emulating channel down button presses and recording the times, but then I'm still missing show end points. The SkipMode data from TiVo servers have length of the show segments for the original author's recording, so I make the assumption the show segment lengths are the same and hence use that assumption to compute the show stop points on your TiVo. That assumption is not always perfect, but surprisingly more accurate than I would have expected most of the time.
> 
> i.e. I don't have access to SkipMode data for your particular TiVo so use tricks outlined above to try to reconstruct it.


Wow. Gotcha, now I understand, very nice, thanks for explaining it.


----------



## ualdriver

Hello-

I just updated kmttg to v2.2t after not having used the program for several months.

I am now having a problem with downloading files from my Tivo and ripping them to ff_mobile_720p format. Not sure where to start and I didn't want to start messing with settings and make things worse.

It looks like kmttg v2.2t first ripped the TV shows to a MPG file format, then to MP4. But at the MPG File format first step, there is some sound (just background music with no voices) and nothing but a black picture. I attempted to download 3 groups of TV shows. One group of TV shows downloaded and ripped fine. The other two groups have the same problem as mentioned above- background music only and black screen/no picture.

Any help appreciated.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## lpwcomp

ualdriver said:


> Hello-
> 
> I just updated kmttg to v2.2t after not having used the program for several months.
> 
> I am now having a problem with downloading files from my Tivo and ripping them to ff_mobile_720p format. Not sure where to start and I didn't want to start messing with settings and make things worse.
> 
> It looks like kmttg v2.2t first ripped the TV shows to a MPG file format, then to MP4. But at the MPG File format first step, there is some sound (just background music with no voices) and nothing but a black picture. I attempted to download 3 groups of TV shows. One group of TV shows downloaded and ripped fine. The other two groups have the same problem as mentioned above- background music only and black screen/no picture.
> 
> Any help appreciated.
> 
> Thanks for your time.


Almost certainly the channels they were shown on are now H.264, which must be downloaded in Transport Stream format.


----------



## ualdriver

lpwcomp said:


> Almost certainly the channels they were shown on are now H.264, which must be downloaded in Transport Stream format.


Thanks for replying.

That seems to have done the trick! Thanks for your help.


----------



## ClearToLand

*^BUMP^*


ClearToLand said:


> I just started getting HTTP Error #503 with kmttg this week (Kevin, have you ever considered adding some timestamps, on the lines beginning with '>>', in the log file?):
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> >> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Roamio A' L:\TiVo\kmttg\Output\TiVo\#PS\Doctor Who - s10e07 - The Pyramid at the End of the World 2017-05-27_2059 BBCAMHD-E 2017-05-27.TiVo ...
> http://192.168.0.141:80/download/Doctor+Who.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=106300
> http IO exception for: http://192.168.0.141:80/download/Doctor+Who.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=106300
> Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.0.141:80/download/Doctor+Who.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=106300
> Download failed to file: L:\TiVo\kmttg\Output\TiVo\#PS\Doctor Who - s10e07 - The Pyramid at the End of the World 2017-05-27_2059 BBCAMHD-E 2017-05-27.TiVo
> Doctor Who - s10e07 - The Pyramid at the End of the World 2017-05-27_2059 BBCAMHD-E 2017-05-27.TiVo: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!
> Removing job: {source=https://192.168.0.141:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=106300 tivoName=Roamio A type=captions status=queued familyId=7.21}
> Killing 'javadownload' file: L:\TiVo\kmttg\Output\TiVo\#PS\Doctor Who - s10e07 - The Pyramid at the End of the World 2017-05-27_2059 BBCAMHD-E 2017-05-27.TiVo
> ---SNIP---
> >> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Roamio A' L:\TiVo\kmttg\Output\TiVo\#PS\Street Outlaws The Beginning -- Fresh Blood 2017-05-25_1959 TDCHD-E 2017-05-25.TiVo ...
> http://192.168.0.141:80/download/Street+Outlaws%3A+The+Beginning.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=106900
> http IO exception for: http://192.168.0.141:80/download/Street+Outlaws%3A+The+Beginning.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=106900
> Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.0.141:80/download/Street+Outlaws%3A+The+Beginning.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=106900
> Download failed to file: L:\TiVo\kmttg\Output\TiVo\#PS\Street Outlaws The Beginning -- Fresh Blood 2017-05-25_1959 TDCHD-E 2017-05-25.TiVo
> Street Outlaws The Beginning -- Fresh Blood 2017-05-25_1959 TDCHD-E 2017-05-25.TiVo: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!
> Removing job: {source=https://192.168.0.141:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=106900 tivoName=Roamio A type=captions status=queued familyId=8.21}
> Killing 'javadownload' file: L:\TiVo\kmttg\Output\TiVo\#PS\Street Outlaws The Beginning -- Fresh Blood 2017-05-25_1959 TDCHD-E 2017-05-25.TiVo
> 
> Is this coming from the web server in the TiVo unit, or the TiVo unit unsuccessfully attempting to contact the mothership (mind server IIRC?)?
> 
> I waited a bit between 'Doctor Who' and 'Street Outlaws' but, then on a whim, started up pyTiVo Desktop and six episodes of 'Street Outlaws' came across no problem - is kmttg doing something much different than pyTiVo during a TiVo-to-PC PS / 'Slow' Format transfer? I read *this GOOGLE hit*, but since everything worked fine with pyTiVo Desktop without ever touching the TiVo unit, the finger seems to point back to kmttg.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

Rebooting the TiVo will fix error 503 (clears web server thinking it is busy with another download).


----------



## ClearToLand

moyekj said:


> *Rebooting the TiVo will fix error 503* (clears web server thinking it is busy with another download).


Yes, I read that reply on your 'other' forum on SourceForge (LINK'd in my OP), BUT pyTiVo Desktop began d/l'ng the files, mere seconds after the kmttg error, WITHOUT rebooting the TiVo.

Why? (i.e. if the TiVo Web Server thought it was busy for kmttg, why wasn't it still busy for pyTiVo?)


----------



## jcliff

moyekj said:


> I can download SkipMode data from TiVo servers that has the author of the SkipMode data show start and end points as recorded on his/her TiVo. TiVo then uses that data along with a special closed captioning hash algorithm to find equivalent start/end points for your particular recording on your TiVo. I don't have that algorithm. So I obtain the show start points from your TiVo by emulating channel down button presses and recording the times, but then I'm still missing show end points. The SkipMode data from TiVo servers have length of the show segments for the original author's recording, so I make the assumption the show segment lengths are the same and hence use that assumption to compute the show stop points on your TiVo. That assumption is not always perfect, but surprisingly more accurate than I would have expected most of the time.
> 
> i.e. I don't have access to SkipMode data for your particular TiVo so use tricks outlined above to try to reconstruct it.


Question: Is it possible to use Skipmode data for the Ad Detect step, and if it's not available, nothing?

I know you can hit "V" or "W" to manually import the skipmode data, and "E" to export it, after which the "Ad cut" task will use the created EDL files. But is it possible to do those steps automatically? From this discussion:

kmttg / Discussion / General Discussion:TiVo Premiere AutoSkip

I wasn't sure if that's what was being described.


----------



## moyekj

ClearToLand said:


> Yes, I read that reply on your 'other' forum on SourceForge (LINK'd in my OP), BUT pyTiVo Desktop began d/l'ng the files, mere seconds after the kmttg error, WITHOUT rebooting the TiVo.
> 
> Why? (i.e. if the TiVo Web Server thought it was busy for kmttg, why wasn't it still busy for pyTiVo?)


Different client ID in TiVo Server cache.


----------



## moyekj

jcliff said:


> Question: Is it possible to use Skipmode data for the Ad Detect step, and if it's not available, nothing?
> 
> I know you can hit "V" or "W" to manually import the skipmode data, and "E" to export it, after which the "Ad cut" task will use the created EDL files. But is it possible to do those steps automatically? From this discussion:
> 
> kmttg / Discussion / General Discussion:TiVo Premiere AutoSkip
> 
> I wasn't sure if that's what was being described.


kmttg will use SkipMode data for the Ad Detect step if AutoSkip is enabled, otherwise comskip will be used instead. But there's no option currently that will only run Ad Detect and Ad Cut if AutoSkip data is available which I think is what you want.

For VRD users there's option "Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts" which is probably more along the lines of what you are looking for.


----------



## jcliff

moyekj said:


> kmttg will use SkipMode data for the Ad Detect step if AutoSkip is enabled, otherwise comskip will be used instead. But there's no option currently that will only run Ad Detect and Ad Cut if AutoSkip data is available which I think is what you want.
> 
> For VRD users there's option "Bring up VideoRedo GUI to make manual cuts" which is probably more along the lines of what you are looking for.


I see! Does that include importing the SkipMode data and exporting the EDL automatically? Or will the Ad Detect step only use SkipMode data if you previously imported it via "V" or "W", and generated the EDL manually?

VideoRedo sounds neat, but they don't have a Linux version. I'm psyched about all the Ad Cut/Ad Detect features as they are, I was just curious about the finer points of SkipMode.

Right now I hit "W", highlight all my shows, hit "E" to export all the EDLs, and then run Ad Cut because I was worried Comskip would take precedent if an EDL or SkipMode data wasn't already detected (I've been tuning Comskip, but I'm not great at it yet). I'm experimenting with running the whole process for Fargo Season 3. Decrypt, detect, cut, and encode. Leave it overnight, and wake up and I've got some commercial free shows to watch on Plex. Very cool.


----------



## moyekj

jcliff said:


> I see! Does that include importing the SkipMode data and exporting the EDL automatically? Or will the Ad Detect step only use SkipMode data if you previously imported it via "V" or "W", and generated the EDL manually?


 Yes it's automatic if you have config--AutoSkip enabled. The "Ad Detect" task will use AutoSkip data when available instead of running comskip.

EDIT: I think I misread your question. You still need to do the "AutoSkip from SkipMode" step manually, but it doesn't necessarily have to be through the GUI. There's a way to do schedule batch mode runs to do that automatically as described and examples given in the Wiki. The reason it's not done automatically is it interferes with viewing on the TiVo, therefore it is left up to user to schedule most appropriate times to run it themselves.


----------



## jcliff

moyekj said:


> Yes it's automatic if you have config--AutoSkip enabled. The "Ad Detect" task will use AutoSkip data when available instead of running comskip.
> 
> EDIT: I think I misread your question. You still need to do the "AutoSkip from SkipMode" step manually, but it doesn't necessarily have to be through the GUI. There's a way to do schedule batch mode runs to do that automatically as described and examples given in the Wiki. The reason it's not done automatically is it interferes with viewing on the TiVo, therefore it is left up to user to schedule most appropriate times to run it themselves.


Ahhh! That makes sense. I'll read up on the batch mode thing. Thanks!


----------



## murgatroyd

lpwcomp said:


> Almost certainly the channels they were shown on are now H.264, which must be downloaded in Transport Stream format.


You've just answered a question I hadn't posted yet!

I've been trying to transfer some shows from BBCAmerica.

(Right now when I use kmttg, I generate the metadata file and just transfer the program, leaving it as a *.tivo file; I plan to go back later and decrypt/QSfix with VRD and edit out commercials. I've been using WMP because VLC just shows me an orange traffic cone.)

A while ago, I noticed that the shows were transferring really quickly, and WMP was treating them like audio files (musical note icon on a black screen).

I checked the config and saw that kmttg was set for PS format, so I switched to TS format and tried again. Problem solved! I am getting video and audio again.

So I am deducing that Comcast must have switched BBCA to H.264. If I had paid attention to the file sizes kmttg had been showing me, it would have been obvious. E.g. This Old House Hour is 4.22 GB but an episode of Doctor Who is 1.82 GB.

Thanks for confirming that I must use TS for these files. :thumbsup:


----------



## jcliff

Would you be able to provide insight into what exactly is happening when kmttg runs ad cut?

Sometimes things will hang during the muxxing of the cut files, so that you have the nice commercial free sections sitting in the directory, but they're not joined.

I tried doing it myself following these steps:

Concatenate - FFmpeg

ffmpeg -f concat -safe 0 -i mylist.txt -c copy output.mpg

But then I end up with some odd errors/warnings like "VBV buffer size not set, using default size of 130kb", "Non-monotonous DTS in output stream" and a raft of "packet too large" and "buffer underflow" errors.

Is kmttg doing something along the lines of:



> All MPEG codecs (H.264, MPEG4/divx/xvid, MPEG2; MP2, MP3, AAC) are supported in the mpegts container format, though the commands above would require some alteration (the -bsf bitstream filters will have to be changed).


mentioned in the FFMPEG wiki? I didn't really grok how you're supposed to know what settings to use in those examples.


----------



## moyekj

For "ffcut" task, PS container joins are done using:


Code:


ffmpeg -fflags +genpts -i "concat:cut1.mpg|cut2.mpg|cut3.mpg..." -acodec copy -vcodec copy -f dvd -y video_cut.mpg

For TS container very similar except minus the -f dvd:


Code:


ffmpeg -fflags +genpts -i "concat:cut1.ts|cut2.ts|cut3.ts..." -acodec copy -vcodec copy -y video_cut.ts

There's a shell script created in kmttg install directory while this is running (.bat for Windows, .sh for other OS) so you could actually make a copy of the script while task is running if you want the exact thing being run by kmttg.


----------



## reneg

I can use .* to auto-transfer all files from all tivos or I can set up to auto-transfer of all files from one TiVo. I'd like to set up auto-transfer of all files from two Tivos, and when I add the second entry for the second TiVo, it results in a duplicate entry error in kmttg. What I would like to do is to auto-transfer all files from two tivos and selectively transfer files from another two Tivos. I think I could set this up in two instances of kmttg, but is there a way to do this in one instance of kmttg? I use the history file produced by kmttg so one kmttg instance is preferred.


----------



## moyekj

Haven't actually tried it, but theoretically this should work:
For the second "transfer all from 1 TiVo" auto transfers entry use ".+" instead of ".*" regex which should still match all files, and since they are different should not be prohibited by kmttg.
i.e. Associate ".*" with tivo a, ".+" with tivo b, then individual entries tivo c.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> Haven't actually tried it, but theoretically this should work:
> For the second "transfer all from 1 TiVo" auto transfers entry use ".+" instead of ".*" regex which should still match all files, and since they are different should not be prohibited by kmttg.
> i.e. Associate ".*" with tivo a, ".+" with tivo b, then individual entries tivo c.


Many thanks. ".+" worked on the second Tivo!


----------



## plamumba

I have been getting an inconsistent error of HTTP response code 503 for URL (tivo ip address). I searched here but didn't get any hits. I can see the code is a generic one for service unavailable, but I'm wondering if you have any ideas why this might happen. I'm using kmttg version 2.2t with Tivo HD units at software level 20.7.1.RC2-01-2-746.


----------



## moyekj

Rebooting your TiVo HD will resolve it.


----------



## plamumba

Thanks; I'll do that. The tivo software seems to have deteriorated so much over time that they should consider a reboot that can be scheduled.


----------



## Taco Corp

I'm about 6 months into my TiVo ownership, have around a month of sporadic (basic-level) KMTTG use, and I have a question.

In attempting to make some sort of chronological sense when downloading an entire season of a show, my first preference would be to name each file with its episode number. I'm not sure if it's because I'm on OTA or what, but none of the programming I've recorded/downloaded will pull the episode numbers (or the season number) during the auto file-naming process. So I went to the next-best option, "original airdate". But it's actually using the record date, which is problematic when recording/downloading re-runs. This all leads me to my question, where is KMTTG pulling the info from, that it uses to name the downloaded files?

The episode numbers are listed on the TiVo when I look at a full season's worth of recordings in "My Shows". And the meta data that is downloaded by KMTTG with each episode lists the correct original airdate. Apparently KMTTG is getting the file-naming data from neither of these places??

Am I just screwed as far as being able to automatically put these files in correct order?


----------



## reneg

Taco Corp said:


> I'm about 6 months into my TiVo ownership, have around a month of sporadic (basic-level) KMTTG use, and I have a question.
> 
> In attempting to make some sort of chronological sense when downloading an entire season of a show, my first preference would be to name each file with its episode number. I'm not sure if it's because I'm on OTA or what, but none of the programming I've recorded/downloaded will pull the epsisode numbers (or the season number) during the auto file-naming process. So I went to the next-best option, "original airdate". But it's actually using the record date, which is problematic when recording/downloading re-runs. This all leads me to my question, where is KMTTG pulling the info from, that it uses to name the downloaded files?
> 
> The episode numbers are listed on the TiVo when I look at a full season's worth of recordings in "My Shows". And the meta data that is downloaded by KMTTG with each episode lists the correct original airdate. Apparently KMTTG is getting the file-naming data from neither of these places??
> 
> Am I just screwed as far as being able to automatically put these files in correct order?


If you have a Tivo Premiere, Roamio or Bolt, you should be able to get season/episode information for almost all of your downloaded files. See kmttg / Wiki / File_Naming . I use the following file naming template for both Series and Movies:
[mainTitle][".S" season]["E" episode]["-" episodeTitle ][" (" movieYear ")"]

Season/episode information may rely on having the "enable RPC style communications with this Tivo" enabled in the Tivos tab for each Tivo that you are downloading from.


----------



## Taco Corp

reneg said:


> Season/episode information may rely on having the "*enable RPC style communications* with this Tivo" enabled in the Tivos tab for each Tivo that you are downloading from.


Oooooh. This may be the key. I don't have that enabled. "May rely" though? Anyone willing to confirm that enabling RPC will improve my luck with episodenumber and originalairdate file-naming?

Is enabling RPC also required to obtain SkipMode data? I'd (maybe) like to use that to generate cut points, as using ComSkip/Cut is pretty hit or miss (in the small batch of tests I've done). I don't trust it at all, and manually checking each for accuracy has it's drawbacks for some shows (ie: spoilers).


----------



## moyekj

Absolutely, if you have series 4 or later TiVo turn on RPC to get episode information. For series 5 and later it also gives you AutoSkip related capabilities (using SkipMode data).


----------



## Taco Corp

moyekj said:


> Absolutely, if you have series 4 or later TiVo turn on RPC to get episode information. For series 5 and later it also gives you AutoSkip related capabilities (using SkipMode data).


Awesome. Thanks for the reply (and the absolute wizardry in putting this thing together).

Pretty sure I meet those requirements with the Roamio OTA I've been breaking in. I hadn't bothered to do anything with RPC yet, since I thought it was mainly dealing with remote control functions (that I don't have any use for) and being able to delete shows via KMTTG (which terrifies me). Also, figuring this thing out has been like trying to drink from the "jargon firehose" as it is. I wanted to keep it simple (well, as much as possible).


----------



## ClearToLand

Taco Corp said:


> ...*In attempting to make some sort of chronological sense when downloading an entire season of a show, my first preference would be to name each file with its episode number*. I'm not sure if it's because I'm on OTA or what, but none of the programming I've recorded/downloaded will pull the episode numbers (or the season number) during the auto file-naming process. So I went to the next-best option, "original airdate". But it's actually using the record date, which is problematic when recording/downloading re-runs. This all leads me to my question, where is KMTTG pulling the info from, that it uses to name the downloaded files?
> 
> The episode numbers are listed on the TiVo when I look at a full season's worth of recordings in "My Shows". And the meta data that is downloaded by KMTTG with each episode lists the correct original airdate. Apparently KMTTG is getting the file-naming data from neither of these places??


If you ever see the possibility of running Plex (or just another kmttg 'File Naming' template for you to consider):
*kmttg 'File Naming' Template for Plex*​


----------



## jcliff

I'm exploring the joys of Auto Transfers. The support page here:

kmttg / Wiki / auto_transfers

Had a great example of how to filter out specific shows, which I'm using:



> ^((?!daily show|colbert|izombie|samantha bee|walking dead|john oliver|penn & teller|brooklyn nine|united shades).)*$


My goal is to automatically download movies from channels that don't have commercials, like Turner Classic Movies. However, the channel filter only accepts a single channel at a time, and creating multiple entries with a .* type wildcard gets hairy.

As it is, I'm entering all the TV shows I have one-passes for, which helps sort that out, and manually check my To-Do list to cancel movies on channels with commercials before they can record.

Is there a better way to approach that? In simpler terms, there are about six channels that I want Auto Transfer to download, decrypt, and encode all the content from.

Edit:

I think I have an alternative solution to the above regular expression for my purposes. I'm using the KUID only option for Auto Transfer, and then marking all the things on my wishlist I want transferred/encoded as keep forever, while TV shows and things I only watch in passing I'm leaving as delete when space needed.


----------



## reneg

jcliff said:


> I'm exploring the joys of Auto Transfers. The support page here:
> 
> kmttg / Wiki / auto_transfers
> 
> Had a great example of how to filter out specific shows, which I'm using:
> 
> My goal is to automatically download movies from channels that don't have commercials, like Turner Classic Movies. However, the channel filter only accepts a single channel at a time, and creating multiple entries with a .* type wildcard gets hairy.
> 
> As it is, I'm entering all the TV shows I have one-passes for, which helps sort that out, and manually check my To-Do list to cancel movies on channels with commercials before they can record.
> 
> Is there a better way to approach that? In simpler terms, there are about six channels that I want Auto Transfer to download, decrypt, and encode all the content from.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I think I have an alternative solution to the above regular expression for my purposes. I'm using the KUID only option for Auto Transfer, and then marking all the things on my wishlist I want transferred/encoded as keep forever, while TV shows and things I only watch in passing I'm leaving as delete when space needed.


Not necessarily a better solution, I use a dedicated Tivo set up to transfer everything I record. I limit the channel list to only a few select channels. I have wishlists set up to record and I prune my todo list weekly to eliminate shows/movies I've already recorded outside the 28 day Tivo window. The history file from kmttg is very helpful during the pruning process as it highlights shows/movies that I've already recorded/transferred.


----------



## diskus

Hi all Im still hoping for some help on setting up a sccipt or command to delete all files that have been created or downloade after shows have been added to the autoskip table. Im using kmttg simply to control autoskip and in general am not looking for long term storage, Thanks!


----------



## leiff

I had the free version of TiVo desktop on my PC to transfer shows from my tivo's to my PC. I installed this software so I could copy over the thumbs-up thumbs-down info to my new tivo from my old tivo but now TiVo desktop software can't find my Tivo when I click find recordings to transfer. I tried restarting PC to no avail. I guess restarting my TiVo should be my next troubleshooting? One thing about the TiVo desktop software limitation I did not like was the un-ability to transfer shows from my Tivo to my NAS. Can kmmtg do this?


----------



## ccrider2

Sorry I posted this in the Wiki before I found this page.

I'm having an issue that I first noticed about a month or 2 ago when running AUTOTUNE to change the channels on an OLED Series 3 TiVo; I'm getting the below error;

RUNNING AUTOTUNE FOR TiVo: TIVO Frontroom
telnet - Failed to connect to host: 192.168.1.107
telnet - connect timed out

Running kmttg v2.2t

Any suggestions?

Thanks Much,
Chris


----------



## moyekj

Turn on network remote under settings. (Or toggle it off then on and reboot TiVo)


----------



## reneg

diskus said:


> Hi all Im still hoping for some help on setting up a sccipt or command to delete all files that have been created or downloade after shows have been added to the autoskip table. Im using kmttg simply to control autoskip and in general am not looking for long term storage, Thanks!


I think what you are looking for is some sort of custom command to run. If you were running windows, a custom command that might do what you want might look like this:

Under kmttg->file->configure->programs
custom command "c:\kmttg\custom\delfiles.cmd "[TivoFile]"

where delfiles.cmd is a file under the directory above that looks like this:
del /q "%~dp1.*"

I haven't tested this, but this appears to be the type of thing that you might be looking for.


----------



## diskus

Thanks for the reply

So that command would delete all tivo files in which directory?

I am also curious as to at what point when do the custom commands in the program settings actually get run?


----------



## reneg

diskus said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> So that command would delete all tivo files in which directory?
> 
> I am also curious as to at what point when do the custom commands in the program settings actually get run?


For each item checked with the custom box in kmttg, it would delete the file(s) in the .TiVo output directory. I have all the kmttg output directories mapped to a single directory, so it would delete every file associated with a show. If you have multiple output directories defined, you could pass in multiple parameters from kmttg, and delete the appropriate file(s) in each kmttg output directory.


----------



## ccrider2

moyekj said:


> Turn on network remote under settings. (Or toggle it off then on and reboot TiVo)


Thanks so much Kevin!
Must of gotten disabled when I replaced the drive.


----------



## diskus

reneg said:


> For each item checked with the custom box in kmttg, it would delete the file(s) in the .TiVo output directory. I have all the kmttg output directories mapped to a single directory, so it would delete every file associated with a show. If you have multiple output directories defined, you could pass in multiple parameters from kmttg, and delete the appropriate file(s) in each kmttg output directory.


Well so far no luck. Im guessing it has to do with my file naming specification which puts each show in a separate folder : [mainTitle][/] Ep [EpisodeNumber] [title]


----------



## leiff

thanks so much for this software! Love this supports copying shows directly from tivo to NAS -Tivo software couldn't. Folders are also great addition


----------



## reneg

diskus said:


> Well so far no luck. Im guessing it has to do with my file naming specification which puts each show in a separate folder : [mainTitle][/] Ep [EpisodeNumber] [title]


You'll need something like this in the command file if you're adding folders:
%~d1
cd %~dp1
del /q "%~n1.*"

This works for me from the NPL list in kmttg. A side effect of which is that kmttg downloads the file if any of the job boxes are checked like custom. I could not get this to work correctly from the Files tab in kmttg because the folder (in this case, [mainTitle]) is not passed as part of the argument.


----------



## Taco Corp

I can't get RPC to work. I hit 'Refresh' for the NPL and all it gives me is...

>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from TiVo ...

Details: Roamio OTA. Have 'Network Remote' enabled. Have the two main RPC settings ticked in KMTTG. Have enabled/disabled 'Network Remote' numerous times. Have restarted the TiVo numerous times. Closed/launched KMTTG many times. The PC and TiVo communicate fine normally (when not using RPC).

Is it a closed port? Is it possible my router is causing this problem? Is this purely a PC-to-Tivo conversation, or is it also phoning home to tivo.com?

_Edit: Is AutoTune done via RPC? Testing that setting's functionality works correctly._


----------



## moyekj

Post a screen shot of your config--Tivos tab (blank out tivo.com username and password if set for screen capture).

As far as Now Playing List retrieval it's direct communication with your TiVo.
You should try to see if either Android or iOS apps work with your Roamio OTA as they use RPC to communicate.
AutoTune uses the old telnet protocol.


----------



## Taco Corp

Unfortunately, I won't be able to get in there and get a screenshot until tomorrow at the earliest. But I do remember the settings if that is of any use.

I should mention (and I think this might possibly be what you're curious about) that I initially set up KMTTG by manually entering the TiVo name and IP (it's a static address in the router). But after trying to get RPC to work, I deleted that entry (after creating a fake second TiVo since KMTTG crashed multiple times w/o one) and turned on "detect TiVos on the network". I figured/hoped that enabled some communication (BonJour) that was needed for RPC. But nope. KMTTG found the TiVo again and added it with no problem, but didn't solve the issue.

Settings: I have "Start NPL Jobs" unchecked. Same with the "TiVo Beacon" setting (although I did check it to see if it worked for RPC). As mentioned "Detect TiVos" is on. "Enable RPC" is ticked (found out you can't disable it). "NPL Fetches" is still set to 0. And the rest of the text boxes (WAN and TiVo.com) are blank.


----------



## waynomo

So I recorded and downloaded something I want to share with various not too technical family members. What would you suggest is the best way to have them watch?

The current file is about 1.3 GB (I downloaded and saved as MPG, but I still have the original TS file also. I suspect they will be watching on either an iPhone or iPad. I can certainly upload an video to Google Drive or Dropbox. I suppose I could also upload to Photobucket or YouTube.

So looking for suggestions. For myself I usually convert to MP4.

ETA: I do have VideoRedo so those profiles are available in addition to the standard ones that come with KMTTG.


----------



## Taco Corp

waynomo said:


> I suspect they will be watching on either an iPhone or iPad.


The HandBrake iPad preset (hb_ipad) is pretty solid. Decent quality and short render time.


----------



## moyekj

Taco Corp said:


> Unfortunately, I won't be able to get in there and get a screenshot until tomorrow at the earliest. But I do remember the settings if that is of any use.
> 
> I should mention (and I think this might possibly be what you're curious about) that I initially set up KMTTG by manually entering the TiVo name and IP (it's a static address in the router). But after trying to get RPC to work, I deleted that entry (after creating a fake second TiVo since KMTTG crashed multiple times w/o one) and turned on "detect TiVos on the network". I figured/hoped that enabled some communication (BonJour) that was needed for RPC. But nope. KMTTG found the TiVo again and added it with no problem, but didn't solve the issue.
> 
> Settings: I have "Start NPL Jobs" unchecked. Same with the "TiVo Beacon" setting (although I did check it to see if it worked for RPC). As mentioned "Detect TiVos" is on. "Enable RPC" is ticked (found out you can't disable it). "NPL Fetches" is still set to 0. And the rest of the text boxes (WAN and TiVo.com) are blank.


You do have the correct 10 digit MAK specified in config as well right? Do iOS and/or Android app RPC operations work? And are you using kmttg on the LAN or outside of your home network?


----------



## Taco Corp

moyekj said:


> You do have the correct 10 digit MAK specified in config as well right? Do iOS and/or Android app RPC operations work? And are you using kmttg on the LAN or outside of your home network?


1. Yep, everything else works between the PC and TiVo. RPC is the only hiccup.
2. I don't have a readily available way to test those apps, but will see what I can come up with.
3. Just the LAN. PC <-> Router <-> TiVo.


----------



## waynomo

Taco Corp said:


> The HandBrake iPad preset (hb_ipad) is pretty solid. Decent quality and short render time.


Thanks. That seemed to do the job!

I had no idea what the "hb" meant. (sheepish grin)


----------



## diskus

reneg said:


> You'll need something like this in the command file if you're adding folders:
> %~d1
> cd %~dp1
> del /q "%~n1.*"
> 
> This works for me from the NPL list in kmttg. A side effect of which is that kmttg downloads the file if any of the job boxes are checked like custom. I could not get this to work correctly from the Files tab in kmttg because the folder (in this case, [mainTitle]) is not passed as part of the argument.


That works perfectly! Thanks so much for your knowledge


----------



## reneg

diskus said:


> That works perfectly! Thanks so much for your knowledge


Great. Glad I could help out.


----------



## hfcsyrup

how can you delete all season passes? i cant ctrl-a or select more than one to delete at a time


----------



## moyekj

hfcsyrup said:


> how can you delete all season passes? i cant ctrl-a or select more than one to delete at a time


You can't. Selection is limited to 1 at a time so you can move it up/down in priority using arrow keys. I suspect deleting all SPs is not something normally done. If the goal is to empty out a TiVo preparing to sell it then clear & delete everything is a better option.


----------



## alleybj

Hi, After years of use, I've started getting a decrypt error. This is what the log shows:

>> DECRYPTING H:\movies6\Nowhere to Go .TiVo ...
C:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --no-verify --out "H:\movies6\Nowhere to Go .mpg" "H:\movies6\Nowhere to Go .TiVo"

tivodecode failed (exit code: -1073741819 ) - check command: C:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --no-verify --out "H:\movies6\Nowhere to Go .mpg" "H:\movies6\Nowhere to Go .TiVo"

Killing 'decrypt' job: C:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --no-verify --out "H:\movies6\Nowhere to Go .mpg" "H:\movies6\Nowhere to Go .TiVo"

Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## elite-fusion

Can I use this program to grab stuff off of my tivo premier in order to throw it on my ipad to watch on the plane? Everytime I press start job to decrypt it, it says " This show is copy protected - cannot process"

Please advise


----------



## mlippert

alleybj said:


> Hi, After years of use, I've started getting a decrypt error. This is what the log shows:
> 
> >> DECRYPTING H:\movies6\Nowhere to Go .TiVo ...
> C:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --no-verify --out "H:\movies6\Nowhere to Go .mpg" "H:\movies6\Nowhere to Go .TiVo"


Try using tivolibre instead of tivodecode. It's a configuration checkbox on the Program Options tab: _Decrypt using tivolibre instead of tivodecode_

Also you didn't mention what version of kmttg & tivodecode you've got. I'm assuming the latest (v2.2t & wintools v2.1n)


----------



## minimeh

elite-fusion said:


> Can I use this program to grab stuff off of my tivo premier in order to throw it on my ipad to watch on the plane? Everytime I press start job to decrypt it, it says " This show is copy protected - cannot process"
> 
> Please advise


You can grab non-copy-protected stuff from your premier. Unfortunately, Tivo does not allow downloading copy-protected stuff.


----------



## Taco Corp

Anyone with enabled RPC functionality willing to test something for me?

1. Simply pull the WAN cable (the "internet in" wire) from whatever device (router, modem/router, wifi access point, etc) that's supplying a connection to BOTH your TiVo and PC, then attempt to retrieve the "Now Playing" list from the TiVO via KMTTG using the RPC protocol. 2. Report results. 3. ??? 4. Profit.


----------



## alleybj

mlippert said:


> Try using tivolibre instead of tivodecode. It's a configuration checkbox on the Program Options tab: _Decrypt using tivolibre instead of tivodecode_
> 
> Also you didn't mention what version of kmttg & tivodecode you've got. I'm assuming the latest (v2.2t & wintools v2.1n)


Thanks, I'm using the latest version of kmttg but I'm not sure how to tell with ticodecode. Also, how might I update tivodecode since it seems to be imbedded in kmttg?


----------



## mlippert

alleybj said:


> Thanks, I'm using the latest version of kmttg but I'm not sure how to tell with ticodecode. Also, how might I update tivodecode since it seems to be imbedded in kmttg?


So did it work when you used tivolibre?

tivolibre is embedded in kmttg, but I think tivodecode is one of the external utilities which can conveniently be installed via kmttg's menu _Help | Update tools_.

I believe tivolibre was based on tivodecode and then improved via feedback from the community (as I understand it, in particular Kevin (moyekj) the author of kmttg)

I don't think getting the actual version of tivodecode is necessary, but if you'd want to, you could run it from the commandline like this:


Code:


C:\kmttg\tivodecode>tivodecode --version
tivodecode 0.3pre4
Copyright (c) 2006-2007, Jeremy Drake
See COPYING file in distribution for details

Encryption by QUALCOMM ;)

Of course you have to run tivodecode from wherever you've told kmttg it is located (look on the Programs tab of _File | configure..._)


----------



## ej42137

Taco Corp said:


> Anyone with enabled RPC functionality willing to test something for me?
> 
> 1. Simply pull the WAN cable (the "internet in" wire) from whatever device (router, modem/router, wifi access point, etc) that's supplying a connection to BOTH your TiVo and PC, then attempt to retrieve the "Now Playing" list from the TiVO via KMTTG using the RPC protocol. 2. Report results. 3. ??? 4. Profit.


Doesn't work. The RPC request fails with this:

RemoteInit - (IP=eridanus.localdomain, port=1413): Connection timed out: connect​Presumably the TiVo needs to find out whether the box is authorized before it replies.


----------



## Taco Corp

ej42137 said:


> Doesn't work.


Thanks!

That pretty much aligns with my results, although I never got any errors, it would just sit there forever. Also my situation isn't as straight forward as "pull the WAN cable", but that at least mimics what's going on. I had a feeling there was some type of "phone home" activity, that wasn't getting through, and disrupting the RPC functionality.


----------



## diskus

Im now working on getting kmttg to run on Mac OSx. All seems to work well with exception of comskip. With all the searching i have done i havent found a new version of comskip that runs on mac os the one included with kmttg is version 0.79. Has anyone run across a more recent version of the mac version?


----------



## Eric R.

Being that you can't transfer copy protected shows, what do you use kmttg for? It seems like so little is not copy protected.


----------



## JoeKustra

Eric R. said:


> Being that you can't transfer copy protected shows, what do you use kmttg for? It seems like so little is not copy protected.


Its use is well described in the thread title. I don't have any copy protected channels, even premium channels. Out of 420 channels I have two that aren't even encrypted.


----------



## diskus

diskus said:


> Im now working on getting kmttg to run on Mac OSx. All seems to work well with exception of comskip. With all the searching i have done i havent found a new version of comskip that runs on mac os the one included with kmttg is version 0.79. Has anyone run across a more recent version of the mac version?


By the way, if anyone can forward instructions on how to do so, im willing to try and create a unix executable using the latest version of comskip and test it on the latest macos


----------



## HerronScott

Eric R. said:


> Being that you can't transfer copy protected shows, what do you use kmttg for? It seems like so little is not copy protected.


Copy protection is dependent on your cable vendor. Comcast for example only protects the pay movie channels (HBO, Showtime) and Encore movie channels here. Of course other functionality in kmttg that I've found useful has been saving and transferring Season Passes/One Passes.

Scott


----------



## mlippert

Eric R. said:


> Being that you can't transfer copy protected shows, what do you use kmttg for? It seems like so little is not copy protected.


I've heard that some cable companies do that, but I live in MA and (at least for now) RCN is my cable company and only the premium channels are flagged as copy protected, which is why I gave up paying for those channels.


----------



## hawkeye62

Not sure if this is the right place to ask a question?

I am using kmttg to convert a .tivo file to a .ts file. Then, I use FreeMake to convert the .ts file to MP4. But, I recently downloaded a couple of .tivo movies (Not copy protected.). When I play the .ts file, the audio is way out of sync with the video. And, I get the same out of sync audio if I use Tivo Desktop to download a .tivo file and then use PavTube to create an MP4 file.

Any ideas about what is going on?

Thanks, Jim


----------



## mlippert

hawkeye62 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask a question?
> 
> I am using kmttg to convert a .tivo file to a .ts file. Then, I use FreeMake to convert the .ts file to MP4. But, I recently downloaded a couple of .tivo movies (Not copy protected.). When I play the .ts file, the audio is way out of sync with the video. And, I get the same out of sync audio if I use Tivo Desktop to download a .tivo file and then use PavTube to create an MP4 file.
> 
> Any ideas about what is going on?
> 
> Thanks, Jim


I suspect it's the issue discussed in the thread Reliable transfer of .TS files? where TiVo's have a bug when sending transport stream files. And of course you have to use transport stream if the source was h.264 which more and more channels seem to be.

I've run into a couple of other issues when using VideoRedo's QSfix which I am working w/ them to fix.

@Dan203 has enhanced pytivo to recognize corrupted segments as they download, which may work better for you, see the thread Easier to use pyTivo.

I'd try to summarize, but there are a lot of details that I don't remember well enough to be comfortable stating w/o researching again.


----------



## hawkeye62

Thanks for your reply. One thing I notice is that if I play the .TiVo file in PavTube, it plays with no problems. But, if I convert it to an MP4 file, the sync issue is there. And it is not just a slight sync problem. The sync is so bad that the lips move well after the audio.

Regards, Jim


----------



## minimeh

hawkeye62 said:


> I am using kmttg to convert a .tivo file to a .ts file. When I play the .ts file, the audio is way out of sync with the video.


Are you using QS Fix on the download? That usually clears up sync issues as well as other glitches. From the wiki:


> *QS Fix*
> 
> This option is short for QuickStream Fix. Traditionally this meant VideoRedo QuickStream fix but ffmpeg is now used if VideoRedo is not available. VideoRedo will be used if configured in kmttg, else ffmpeg will be used if configured in kmttg.
> If you plan on any further processing of .mpg files such as cutting out commercials or re-encoding to different format it's useful to run the file through QS fix first to fix any potential glitches in the .mpg file that may cause issues.
> Starting with version 0p7c there is now a configuration option called *Enable VideoRedo QS Fix video dimension filter* which is very useful if you ever have run into *Video Dimensions Error* when editing files in VideoRedo.
> ffmpeg fixes streams by remuxing audio and video streams with some specific options for setting timestamps.


Note that references to "mpg" in the docs generally are short for "mpg or ts".


----------



## diskus

UPDATE: Successfully updated Comskip into Mac OSX 10.11.6

Using the instructions found here GitHub - erikkaashoek/Comskip: A free commercial detector

I was able to update comskip to version 0.81.098

I was able to verify correct functionality

In addition I was able to simply replace the new executable into the default kmttg installation and replace the exisisting comskip executable and verified functionality.

If the executable is of use to anyone let me know Ill get it to you



diskus said:


> By the way, if anyone can forward instructions on how to do so, im willing to try and create a unix executable using the latest version of comskip and test it on the latest macos


----------



## Nelson2009

diskus said:


> UPDATE: Successfully updated Comskip into Mac OSX 10.11.6
> 
> Using the instructions found here GitHub - erikkaashoek/Comskip: A free commercial detector
> 
> I was able to update comskip to version 0.81.098
> 
> I was able to verify correct functionality
> 
> In addition I was able to simply replace the new executable into the default kmttg installation and replace the exisisting comskip executable and verified functionality.
> 
> If the executable is of use to anyone let me know Ill get it to you


I just happen to looking for comskip issue on Mac os X. I recently had issue "Killing comskip job" serveral time. Now you provided link how to update comskip or install it which i did and work great now. many thanks!


----------



## miricle

Has anyone had an issue where one of your Tivo Boxes (a Roamio Pro in my case) sometimes reboots itself when kmttg first connects? I don't know if I have seen a pattern, but it has happened for me several times over the past few weeks. I'm watching a show on a Mini connected to the unit and launch kmttg and the Roamio suddenly reboots while kmttg is gathering now playing information.


----------



## ggieseke

I connect to my Roamios every day and they have never rebooted, but I don't have any Minis.


----------



## jstruble

I am getting the following error.
http IO exception for: http://192.168.1.141:80/download/Gr...NowPlaying&id=373&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.1.141:80/download/Gr...NowPlaying&id=373&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

any suggestions


----------



## ThAbtO

503 = server busy, reboot the Tivo.


----------



## reneg

Is anyone else seeing duplicate entries in the kmttg guide? I see it most for movies, like when the description is longer than 256 characters. In the example above, you can see duplicate entries for multiple movies on ShowTime (Breach, You Can Count on Me, Breach, Becoming Cary Grant, etc...). In the bottom window, you can see the movie, You Can Count on Me, with a full description for one guide entry and a truncated entry for the duplicate. I'm not sure if this is a Tivo issue with bad guide data or kmttg processing it incorrectly. Just wondering it this is common.


----------



## ej42137

reneg said:


> View attachment 29459
> 
> Is anyone else seeing duplicate entries in the kmttg guide? I see it most for movies, like when the description is longer than 256 characters. In the example above, you can see duplicate entries for multiple movies on ShowTime (Breach, You Can Count on Me, Breach, Becoming Cary Grant, etc...). In the bottom window, you can see the movie, You Can Count on Me, with a full description for one guide entry and a truncated entry for the duplicate. I'm not sure if this is a Tivo issue with bad guide data or kmttg processing it incorrectly. Just wondering it this is common.


I've been seeing it as well from time to time lately.


----------



## minimeh

reneg said:


> View attachment 29459
> 
> Is anyone else seeing duplicate entries in the kmttg guide?


Just checked with v2.2t and indeed saw duplicate entries in the guide.


----------



## jaj2276

Not really sure this is the right place to post this but here goes. In the past, I've been able to use kmttg without any issues (download, decrypt, ad cut, encode, etc.). It's an amazingly simple program to use given what it actually does.

Recently I went to download two programs off of my Tivo but they failed during the decrypt stage. I ran them through the latest version of TivoDecoder.jar and this is what I'm getting. Any ideas?

java -jar TivoDecoder.jar -d -i "e:\tivo\Obfuscated_Program_Name.TiVo" -o e:\output_2.mpg -m <MAK_ID>
Jul 01, 2017 12:56:03 PM java.util.prefs.WindowsPreferences <init>
WARNING: Could not open/create prefs root node Software\JavaSoft\Prefs at root 0x80000002. Windows RegCreateKeyEx(...) returned error code 5.
dir = 'e:\', file = 'output_2.mpg'
Header: TivoStreamHeader{ fileType=TiVo (54:69:56:6F), mpegOffset=0x3c00, numChunks=3}
Chunk 0: TivoStreamChunk{chunkSize=1140, id=3, type=PLAINTEXT}
Chunk 1: TivoStreamChunk{chunkSize=5740, id=1, type=ENCRYPTED}
Chunk 2: TivoStreamChunk{chunkSize=6696, id=2, type=ENCRYPTED}
File format: TRANSPORT_STREAM
Starting TS processing at position 15360
Creating a new stream for PMT PID 0x0064
Creating a new VIDEO stream for PID 0x0011 (type=0x02)
Creating a new AUDIO stream for PID 0x0014 (type=0x81)
Creating a new PRIVATE_DATA stream for PID 0x0015 (type=0x97)
Unsupported packet type: RESERVED2
Closing CountingDataInputStream. Final read position: 15924

Any idea what this means? I tried some other recordings on my Tivo and they work so not sure if there's something unique about these two programs. They're rather large recordings (30gb) so not sure if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## hawkeye62

minimeh said:


> Are you using QS Fix on the download? That usually clears up sync issues as well as other glitches. From the wiki:
> 
> Note that references to "mpg" in the docs generally are short for "mpg or ts".


Thanks for your reply. I will try QS Fix next time.

I ended up downloading the .TiVo file without creating a .ts file. Encoding Profile used hb_tivo_sd_crf. Then I used PavTube to create an mp4 file. Sync is perfect. The movies I was working with were some old James Bond stuff.

Regards, Jim


----------



## krkaufman

miricle said:


> Has anyone had an issue where one of your Tivo Boxes (a Roamio Pro in my case) sometimes reboots itself when kmttg first connects? I don't know if I have seen a pattern, but it has happened for me several times over the past few weeks. I'm watching a show on a Mini connected to the unit and launch kmttg and the Roamio suddenly reboots while kmttg is gathering now playing information.


Yep, this has been happening to me and I was just popping in to the thread to look for solution possibilities.

Roamio Pro on one network is rebooting on NPL refresh, but not Roamio OTA on 2nd network.


----------



## moyekj

I'll have a release (probably tomorrow) where RPC NPL fetches are limited to 25 at a time instead of 50. Perhaps that will reduce stress on the originating TiVo, though I've never had a reboot myself due to RPC NPL fetches.


----------



## krkaufman

If it matters, my Pro has an 8TB drive and approx. 3,300 recordings. And the reboots seem to occur before the "retrieving mmm/nnn" message ever appears.


----------



## ThAbtO

krkaufman said:


> If it matters, my Pro has an 8TB drive and approx. 3,300 recordings. And the reboots seem to occur before the "retrieving mmm/nnn" message ever appears.


At what point is it trying to retrieve when it reboots?


----------



## moyekj

krkaufman said:


> If it matters, my Pro has an 8TB drive and approx. 3,300 recordings. And the reboots seem to occur before the "retrieving mmm/nnn" message ever appears.


 That likely is the issue then. There's 1 RPC call done before anything else which tries to get full list of IDs to get total count of shows. That is not done incrementally and so probably having that many shows causes issues. I'll never have that many shows so no good way to test, but I'll see if there's a way to limit that query to say under 1000 at a time.


----------



## moyekj

v2.2u version is now released which *may* help with large # of shows issue. Don't have a TiVo with lots of recordings to test with. Some other changes as well. Release notes:
kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


----------



## krkaufman

moyekj said:


> v2.2u version is now released which *may* help with large # of shows issue. Don't have a TiVo with lots of recordings to test with. Some other changes as well. Release notes:
> kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


Thanks, I'll refresh my install and give it a try. Fingers crossed.

p.s. I'm wondering if the number of shows is also the reason this DVR seems a bit "reboot happy," in general. (i.e. even when accessing it directly or via a Mini) Any thoughts on upgrading KMTTG to post anonymous stats (opt-in only) to a central server to facilitate tracking of DVR usage, capacities, bitrates by source, latest OS versions, etc?


----------



## krkaufman

moyekj said:


> That likely is the issue then. There's 1 RPC call done before anything else which tries to get full list of IDs to get total count of shows.


Worst case, could an option be added to skip the initial query, or is it necessary for determining the stop point for the NPL detail downloads?


----------



## moyekj

krkaufman said:


> Worst case, could an option be added to skip the initial query, or is it necessary for determining the stop point for the NPL detail downloads?


That initial call now has a 25 show limit as well, so gets repeated as long as needed to get all of them. So side effect is it may take longer to get full show count compared to previous releases, but perhaps will be less stressful on the TiVo. With that many recordings though I think that's stressful on the TiVo even without using kmttg at all.


----------



## ThAbtO

I remember when I had 1000+ shows would give me "Read error."
If that is not similar.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> v2.2u version is now released which *may* help with large # of shows issue. Don't have a TiVo with lots of recordings to test with. Some other changes as well. Release notes:
> kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


Updated to v2.2u and I'm seeing an error when checking the custom command box. If I go back to v2.2t, I do not see an error. I have ad-cut, captions, encode, & custom selected. If I start a job, the first three show up in the job window, but the customer job does not show and I get the following error:


Code:


java.lang.NullPointerException

    at com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobMonitor.LaunchJobs(jobMonitor.java:1422)
    at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.tivoTab.startCB(tivoTab.java:520)
    at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui$8.handle(gui.java:502)
    at com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui$8.handle(gui.java:496)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler.dispatchBubblingEvent(CompositeEventHandler.java:86)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(EventHandlerManager.java:238)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(EventHandlerManager.java:191)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventDispatcher.dispatchBubblingEvent(CompositeEventDispatcher.java:59)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:58)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:56)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:56)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:56)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEventImpl(EventUtil.java:74)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEvent(EventUtil.java:49)
    at javafx.event.Event.fireEvent(Event.java:198)
    at javafx.scene.Node.fireEvent(Node.java:8413)
    at javafx.scene.control.Button.fire(Button.java:185)
    at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.behavior.ButtonBehavior.mouseReleased(ButtonBehavior.java:182)
    at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.skin.BehaviorSkinBase$1.handle(BehaviorSkinBase.java:96)
    at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.skin.BehaviorSkinBase$1.handle(BehaviorSkinBase.java:89)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler$NormalEventHandlerRecord.handleBubblingEvent(CompositeEventHandler.java:218)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler.dispatchBubblingEvent(CompositeEventHandler.java:80)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(EventHandlerManager.java:238)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(EventHandlerManager.java:191)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventDispatcher.dispatchBubblingEvent(CompositeEventDispatcher.java:59)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:58)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:56)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:56)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:56)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEventImpl(EventUtil.java:74)
    at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEvent(EventUtil.java:54)
    at javafx.event.Event.fireEvent(Event.java:198)
    at javafx.scene.Scene$MouseHandler.process(Scene.java:3757)
    at javafx.scene.Scene$MouseHandler.access$1500(Scene.java:3485)
    at javafx.scene.Scene.impl_processMouseEvent(Scene.java:1762)
    at javafx.scene.Scene$ScenePeerListener.mouseEvent(Scene.java:2494)
    at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$MouseEventNotification.run(GlassViewEventHandler.java:381)
    at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$MouseEventNotification.run(GlassViewEventHandler.java:295)
    at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
    at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler.lambda$handleMouseEvent$354(GlassViewEventHandler.java:417)
    at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.QuantumToolkit.runWithoutRenderLock(QuantumToolkit.java:389)
    at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler.handleMouseEvent(GlassViewEventHandler.java:416)
    at com.sun.glass.ui.View.handleMouseEvent(View.java:555)
    at com.sun.glass.ui.View.notifyMouse(View.java:937)
    at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication._runLoop(Native Method)
    at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication.lambda$null$148(WinApplication.java:191)
    at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

The custom command is pretty simple:


Code:


rem Usage: fixtime <encodeFile>
g:
cd \video
ren "%~n1.TiVo.txt" "%~n1.mp4.txt"
ren "%~n1.mpg.txt" "%~n1.mp4.txt"
ren "%~n1.ts.txt" "%~n1.mp4.txt"
@rem Find And Replace Text
c:\kmttg\custom\fart "%~n1.mp4.txt" "time :" "#time :"


----------



## chiguy50

leiff said:


> *I just installed this to copy over my thumb ratings I have 1500 of them I wanted to transfer.* I did "control /A " to select all and selected copy and it asked me to what TiVo to copy to. I was able to select my other TiVo since they were both on the network. Even easier than saving to file and then loading later. *unfortunately only a little less than 600 of my thumbs transferred over. I then tried them in smaller bunches but my thumb rating amount stayed the same at just under 600.* So then I did the option to save and load the thumb file and the status info on the bottom says loading thumbs data from file but there's no message it succeeded and my 600 film rating stays the same


I'm also experiencing this issue trying to transfer my thumbs ratings from my Premiere Elite to my new Roamio Pro (both still in active service on my network). I using the new kmttg v2.2u, but can only get 451 ratings transferred out of a total count of 968 on the Premiere.

Does anyone know why this is so? I can imagine it could be due to the absence of older show metadata on the new TiVo but rather suspect it is some limitation in the transferring mechanism--or possibly operator head-space misalignment.


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> Updated to v2.2u and I'm seeing an error when checking the custom command box. If I go back to v2.2t, I do not see an error. I have ad-cut, captions, encode, & custom selected. If I start a job, the first three show up in the job window, but the customer job does not show and I get the following error:


My guess is starting point is from FILES tab, not a TiVo download? Please try kmttg.jar in this zip file to see if it fixes the issue:
kmttg-v2.2v_beta1.zip


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> My guess is starting point is from FILES tab, not a TiVo download? Please try kmttg.jar in this zip file to see if it fixes the issue:
> kmttg-v2.2v_beta1.zip


Yes, starting point was from the FILES tab. The attached kmttg.jar did not resolve the issue. It looked like the same null pointer exception error as previously seen.

I can also add that if I start jobs from the NPL list and include the custom task, that the error does not occur. I am just seeing it on the FILES tab.


----------



## moyekj

Just released v2.2v which should resolve the issue running from FILES tab.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> Just released v2.2v which should resolve the issue running from FILES tab.


It resolved the issue from the FILES tab for me. Thanks.


----------



## krkaufman

So far so good w/ v2.2v -- that is, no reboots triggered.

Stats:

DVR#1 :: 3324 shows
Initial query: 16+s
Post-init query: 1m40s
Full NPL d/l time: 1m56s

DVR#2 :: 2433 shows
Initial query: 13s
Post-init query: 1m18s
Full NPL d/l time: 1m31s​NOTE: Trivially, there's a slight pause in the status message update on the last NPL chunk download (e.g. sticks on "NP List: 2425/2433" for a few seconds, before completing).

p.s. THANK you!


----------



## LynnL999

Hi there,

I just added a new TiVo. It shows up correctly in the main window, but not in the remote drop down. The IP is correct, I've tried adding and removing it. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

A new TiVo takes a few days to sync up with tivo.com. Forcing it to phone home several times may help. I'd be surprised if MRV and/or TTG even work for it yet, do they? Also don't forget to allow network remote capability on the TiVo itself or RPC functionality wouldn't work anyway. It's probably just a matter of time for it to get properly absorbed in the TiVo network. For example, go to online.tivo.com and see if you can see it listed there and do anything with it - until that works I wouldn't bother trying to get kmttg remote to work with it. If that's all working then I don't see why kmttg would not - may just be a simple matter of re-starting kmttg to get it to show up in remote tab pulldown menus.


----------



## ThAbtO

LynnL999 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just added a new TiVo. It shows up correctly in the main window, but not in the remote drop down. The IP is correct, I've tried adding and removing it. Any ideas? Thanks!


Only Series 3 and above has this ability, and you must enable "Network Remote Control."


----------



## LynnL999

ThAbtO said:


> Only Series 3 and above has this ability, and you must enable "Network Remote Control."


It's a Bolt and I have Network Remote Control enabled. I also see it on online.tivo.com.


----------



## ThAbtO

LynnL999 said:


> It's a Bolt and I have Network Remote Control enabled. I also see it on online.tivo.com.


You might need to reboot the Bolt and restart KMTTG.


----------



## moyekj

LynnL999 said:


> It's a Bolt and I have Network Remote Control enabled. I also see it on online.tivo.com.


 Is RPC enabled for it in kmttg under config--TiVos tab? If not enable that and re-start kmttg.


----------



## LynnL999

moyekj said:


> Is RPC enabled for it in kmttg under config--TiVos tab? If not enable that and re-start kmttg.


Ah, that did it. Thanks! Managing season passes on tivo online sucks. It randomly reorders everything.


----------



## worachj

Just reporting a strange occurrence.

For the last two weeks I noticed my download speeds were 40% slower than usual. I was using program stream format (PS). I rebooted everything on my network, rebooted all TiVo's and updated to the lastest version of kmttg, all with no change. I noticed that somehow my 64-bit version of Java was changed to a 32-bit version, which I switched back to the latest 64-bit verson. Still no change in my download speeds. I then downloaded a program using TS format and then switched back to PS format and my download speeds were back to normal.

Not sure why toggling between TS & PS downloads fixed my slow download speeds.

*Side Note:* How to determine if you're running Java 64bit:


> Go to the command prompt. Type "*java* -version" and press enter. If you are running *Java 64*-*bit* the output should include "*64*-*Bit*"


----------



## ACraigL

A few shows have lately failed to complete using qsv profile encoding. They just bomb out for no reason and nothing appears in the logs when it happens. If I go to standard ffmpeg profile it completes without issue. FWIW I just noticed on The Mist (SPIKE HD) and Preacher (AMCHD). Preacher used to work, but failed last time -- The Mist never worked with qsv. Are there any known issues lately or at all when using this? I have a nvidia GTX 1070.


----------



## moyekj

qsv is only for Intel built in graphics cards, so you must have at least the Intel card enabled for it to work at all. Even for my laptop with built in Intel card it can be flaky. VideoRedo qsv encoding profiles seem to work a lot more reliably for me compared to ffmpeg.


----------



## Mediator88

I'm coming to this group for help on something I just can't get working correctly. It's a problem others seem to have and I believe I've set up things properly.

When I use an auto-transfer to perform a qsfix through VideoReDo (TVSuite 5) it will give me an error in service mode. I've set the service up to log on as my user account, which is where I run the command in the GUI. The command works fine in the GUI. Are there any other issues that may be causing this failure?

Here's the error I receive, pulled from the auto.log file:



Code:


2017_07_08_12:10:27 >> Running qsfix on T:\DVRWork\Paw Patrol.417.Pups Save a Baby Octopus - 2017.07.07.TiVo ...
2017_07_08_12:10:27 C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "T:\DVRWork\Paw Patrol.417.Pups Save a Baby Octopus - 2017.07.07.TiVo" "T:\DVRWork\Paw Patrol.417.Pups Save a Baby Octopus - 2017.07.07.ts.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\shapellb\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock6813641079953767063.tmp /c:mpegts /v:h264 
2017_07_08_12:10:31 ERROR: qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "T:\DVRWork\Paw Patrol.417.Pups Save a Baby Octopus - 2017.07.07.TiVo" "T:\DVRWork\Paw Patrol.417.Pups Save a Baby Octopus - 2017.07.07.ts.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\shapellb\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock6813641079953767063.tmp /c:mpegts /v:h264 
2017_07_08_12:10:31 ERROR: C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(131, 4) (null): The remote procedure call failed. 
2017_07_08_12:10:31 NOTE: Removing job: {source=https://192.168.1.39:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=286208 tivoName=Living Room type=encode status=queued familyId=1.22}
2017_07_08_12:10:31 NOTE: Killing 'qsfix' job: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "T:\DVRWork\Paw Patrol.417.Pups Save a Baby Octopus - 2017.07.07.TiVo" "T:\DVRWork\Paw Patrol.417.Pups Save a Baby Octopus - 2017.07.07.ts.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\shapellb\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock6813641079953767063.tmp /c:mpegts /v:h264

Here's the log when I run in the GUI:



Code:


container=mpegts, video=h264
>> Running qsfix on T:\DVRWork\Paw Patrol.417.Pups Save a Baby Octopus - 2017.07.07.TiVo ...
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "T:\DVRWork\Paw Patrol.417.Pups Save a Baby Octopus - 2017.07.07.TiVo" "T:\DVRWork\Paw Patrol.417.Pups Save a Baby Octopus - 2017.07.07.ts.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\shapellb\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock1404426711762955082.tmp /c:mpegts /v:h264
qsfix job completed: 0:00:14
---DONE--- job=qsfix output=T:\DVRWork\Paw Patrol.417.Pups Save a Baby Octopus - 2017.07.07.ts.qsfix
(Renamed T:\DVRWork\Paw Patrol.417.Pups Save a Baby Octopus - 2017.07.07.ts.qsfix to T:\DVRWork\Paw Patrol.417.Pups Save a Baby Octopus - 2017.07.07.ts)

As you can see, the only difference between the two commands is the lock file number.

As for the VRD log, this is what I get from the auto-transfer:



Code:


2017-07-08 12:10:28 Image   support lib: 8.0.1 (r40318), ippIP AVX2 (h9)
2017-07-08 12:10:28 Decoder support lib: 8.0.1 (r40318), ippIP AVX2 (h9)
2017-07-08 12:10:28 VideoReDo TVSuite started. Licensed to: [EDITED OUT], Version: 5.3.4.748 - Dec 30 2016, AVP On (00cf0062-0}   Windows 10 Pro
2017-07-08 12:10:28 Starting up with silent and batch: 1  0
2017-07-08 12:10:28 Tivo reader open error: 0x80071771, file: T:\DVRWork\Paw Patrol.417.Pups Save a Baby Octopus - 2017.07.07.TiVo
2017-07-08 12:10:28 COM open error for file: T:\DVRWork\Paw Patrol.417.Pups Save a Baby Octopus - 2017.07.07.TiVo, Error: Tivo file open error, please insure TiVo Desktop is installed and your media access key is set correctly.
2017-07-08 12:10:28 Tivo reader open error: 0x80071771, file: T:\DVRWork\Paw Patrol.417.Pups Save a Baby Octopus - 2017.07.07.TiVo

Clearly TiVo Desktop is installed and the MAK is set correctly, or it wouldn't work in GUI mode.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## minimeh

Mediator88 said:


> I'm coming to this group for help on something I just can't get working correctly. It's a problem others seem to have and I believe I've set up things properly.
> 
> When I use an auto-transfer to perform a qsfix through VideoReDo (TVSuite 5) it will give me an error in service mode. I've set the service up to log on as my user account, which is where I run the command in the GUI. The command works fine in the GUI. Are there any other issues that may be causing this failure?
> 
> Here's the error I receive, pulled from the auto.log file:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 2017_07_08_12:10:27 >> Running qsfix on T:\DVRWork\Paw Patrol.417.Pups Save a Baby Octopus - 2017.07.07.TiVo ...


I suspect your issue is the mapped drive "T:". According to Services and Redirected Drives (Windows) :


> A service (or any process running in a different security context) that must access a remote resource should use the Universal Naming Convention (UNC) name to access the resource. The service must have appropriate privileges to access the resource. If a server-side service uses an RPC connection, delegation must be enabled on the remote server.
> 
> Drive letters are not global to the system. Each logon session receives its own set of drive letters from A to Z. Therefore, redirected drives cannot be shared between processes running under different user accounts. Moreover, a service (or any process running within its own logon session) cannot access the drive letters that were established within a different logon session.
> 
> A service should not directly access local or network resources through mapped drive letters...


----------



## Mediator88

minimeh said:


> I suspect your issue is the mapped drive "T:". According to Services and Redirected Drives (Windows) :


Thank you. This is actually a local internal drive, though. Unfortunately, when I try writing to C: instead, I get the same error:



Code:


2017-07-08 13:32:48 Image   support lib: 8.0.1 (r40318), ippIP AVX2 (h9)
2017-07-08 13:32:48 Decoder support lib: 8.0.1 (r40318), ippIP AVX2 (h9)
2017-07-08 13:32:48 VideoReDo TVSuite started. Licensed to: [EDITED OUT], Version: 5.3.4.748 - Dec 30 2016, AVP On (00cf0062-0}   Windows 10 Pro
2017-07-08 13:32:48 Starting up with silent and batch: 0  2a61a60
2017-07-08 13:32:48 Tivo reader open error: 0x80071771, file: C:\DVRWork\Paw Patrol.417.Pups Save a Baby Octopus - 2017.07.07.TiVo
2017-07-08 13:32:48 COM open error for file: C:\DVRWork\Paw Patrol.417.Pups Save a Baby Octopus - 2017.07.07.TiVo, Error: Tivo file open error, please insure TiVo Desktop is installed and your media access key is set correctly.
2017-07-08 13:32:48 Tivo reader open error: 0x80071771, file: C:\DVRWork\Paw Patrol.417.Pups Save a Baby Octopus - 2017.07.07.TiVo

Looping auto-transfers in the GUI seems to work fine as well. It's only the service that is creating problems.


----------



## Dan203

When you installed TiVo Desktop did you select "all users" or "just me"? 

That error from VRD means it could not initialize the TiVo DirectShow filter. So it could mean that the service doesn't have access to the DS filter.


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj said:


> qsv is only for Intel built in graphics cards, so you must have at least the Intel card enabled for it to work at all. Even for my laptop with built in Intel card it can be flaky. VideoRedo qsv encoding profiles seem to work a lot more reliably for me compared to ffmpeg.


Duh. I must have been very pre-coffee. Of course qsv is for intel on-chip graphics. I have a Caby Lake i7-7700K with an Intel HD630 on board. The thing screams. I've been using the handbrake qsv profile and in general it's been pretty good. It's that just lately it's been doing the silent abort.


----------



## worachj

worachj said:


> Just reporting a strange occurrence.
> 
> For the last two weeks I noticed my download speeds were 40% slower than usual. I was using program stream format (PS). I rebooted everything on my network, rebooted all TiVo's and updated to the lastest version of kmttg, all with no change. I noticed that somehow my 64-bit version of Java was changed to a 32-bit version, which I switched back to the latest 64-bit verson. Still no change in my download speeds. I then downloaded a program using TS format and then switched back to PS format and my download speeds were back to normal.
> 
> Rebooting my network, PC and TiVo's has no effect.
> 
> Rebooting my network, PC and TiVo's has no effect.
> 
> Not sure why toggling between TS & PS downloads fixed my slow download speeds.
> 
> *Side Note:* How to determine if you're running Java 64bit:


Follow up to my problems of slower PS format downloads.

After a couple of days without problems, the slower PS downloads have intermittently returned. It seems to be dependent on the show I'm downloading. Trying to figure out what's causing the slower downloads. I think problems are skip point related. All downloads are from a Roamio Basic using OTA.

I download using PS format and use Comskip to strip commercials.
Noticed the problem after adding a new Bolt to my network of TiVo's.
Slower downloads occure from an Roamio Basic using OTA.
I run Autoskip [w] on both my Bolt and Roamio.
Some shows have slow PS format downloads, some are fine.
Seems something related to skip points, FFFix, Comskip, FFcut.
To me, the slower downloads seem dependent of if the show has autoskip points used for commercial cutting. I can't figure out what causes the slower or normal downloads.


----------



## worachj

worachj said:


> Follow up to my problems of slower PS format downloads.
> 
> After a couple of days without problems, the slower PS downloads have intermittently returned. It seems to be dependent on the show I'm downloading. Trying to figure out what's causing the slower downloads. I think problems are skip point related. All downloads are from a Roamio Basic using OTA.
> 
> I download using PS format and use Comskip to strip commercials.
> Noticed the problem after adding a new Bolt to my network of TiVo's.
> Slower downloads occure from an Roamio Basic using OTA.
> I run Autoskip [w] on both my Bolt and Roamio.
> Some shows have slow PS format downloads, some are fine.
> Seems something related to skip points, FFFix, Comskip, FFcut.
> To me, the slower downloads seem dependent of if the show has autoskip points used for commercial cutting. I can't figure out what causes the slower or normal downloads.


Trying to duplicate the problem. Not having great success determining what toggles the problem on and off.

Multiple shows are queued in kmttg for download and commercial ship. Some shows have autoskip points, some do not. While watching the windows resource manager I notice the download speed drop 40% when kmttg went comskip => ffcut/ffmpeg. The show had autoskip points so comskip wasn't done. All following downloads had the slower download speed.

Something about FFFix=>Comskip=>FFcut/ffmpeg while another download is occurring triggers the problem. Not sure what clears the problem back for normal download speeds.


----------



## worachj

worachj said:


> Trying to duplicate the problem. Not having great success determining what toggles the problem on and off.
> 
> Multiple shows are queued in kmttg for download and commercial ship. Some shows have autoskip points, some do not. While watching the windows resource manager I notice the download speed drop 40% when kmttg went comskip => ffcut/ffmpeg. The show had autoskip points so comskip wasn't done. All following downloads had the slower download speed.
> 
> Something about FFFix=>Comskip=>FFcut/ffmpeg while another download is occurring triggers the problem. Not sure what clears the problem back for normal download speeds.


I'm able to duplicate the problem following the above process. Something about FFFix=>Comskip=>FFcut/ffmpeg while another download is occurring triggers the problem.

Java/library not releasing resources problem? That's probably why I didn't notice the problem until recently. I upgraded to a newer 64 bit Java release when I notice that somehow I was switched to the 32 bit version.


----------



## SugarBowl

Does the sling box capture feature work with a slingbox M1 ?


----------



## moyekj

SugarBowl said:


> Does the sling box capture feature work with a slingbox M1 ?


 Don't know, I've only used/tested it with Slingbox 350.


----------



## SugarBowl

moyekj said:


> Don't know, I've only used/tested it with Slingbox 350.


Does this tell you anything ?

>> CAPTURING SLINGBOX TO C:\Apps\slingbox_2017_07_12_14_37_23.ts ...

"C:\Perl64\bin\perl.exe" "C:\Apps\kmttg_v2.1k\slingbox\rec350.pl" -stdout -ip 192.168.1.44 -port 5301 -pass ***** -vbw 4000 -vs 16 | "C:\Apps\kmttg_v2.1k\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe" -fflags +genpts -i - -vcodec copy -acodec ac3 -ab 224k -r 29.97 -y -f mpegts "C:\Apps\slingbox_2017_07_12_14_37_23.ts"

Capture to file failed: C:\Apps\slingbox_2017_07_12_14_37_23.ts

Exit code: 1

ffmpeg version N-79000-g66edd86 Copyright (c) 2000-2016 the FFmpeg developers

built with gcc 5.3.0 (GCC)

configuration: --enable-gpl --enable-version3 --disable-w32threads --enable-avisynth --enable-bzlib --enable-fontconfig --enable-frei0r --enable-gnutls --enable-iconv --enable-libass --enable-libbluray --enable-libbs2b --enable-libcaca --enable-libdcadec --enable-libfreetype --enable-libgme --enable-libgsm --enable-libilbc --enable-libmodplug --enable-libmfx --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libopencore-amrnb --enable-libopencore-amrwb --enable-libopenjpeg --enable-libopus --enable-librtmp --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libsnappy --enable-libsoxr --enable-libspeex --enable-libtheora --enable-libtwolame --enable-libvidstab --enable-libvo-amrwbenc --enable-libvorbis --enable-libvpx --enable-libwavpack --enable-libwebp --enable-libx264 --enable-libx265 --enable-libxavs --enable-libxvid --enable-libzimg --enable-lzma --enable-decklink --enable-zlib

libavutil 55. 19.100 / 55. 19.100

libavcodec 57. 28.100 / 57. 28.100

libavformat 57. 28.100 / 57. 28.100

libavdevice 57. 0.101 / 57. 0.101

libavfilter 6. 39.102 / 6. 39.102

libswscale 4. 0.100 / 4. 0.100

libswresample 2. 0.101 / 2. 0.101

libpostproc 54. 0.100 / 54. 0.100

cmd: 103 err: 2 8 at C:\Apps\kmttg_v2.1k\slingbox\rec350.pl line 140.

pipe:: Invalid data found when processing input


----------



## moyekj

This means something:


Code:


cmd: 103 err: 2 8 at C:\Apps\kmttg_v2.1k\slingbox\rec350.pl line 140.

Line 140 in rec350.pl is:


Code:


die "cmd: $opcode err: $stat $dlen" if $stat && $stat != 0x0d && $stat != 0x13; # error code from SB

i.e. The Slingbox is returning error message, so either the login/password setup is not right or the Perl script doesn't work with your model Slingbox.


----------



## SugarBowl

The logins are correct.. Looks like the M1 (and probably the M2) doesn't work.

Thanks for confirming.


----------



## ClearToLand

Yesterday I unpacked and set up my third Roamio (a new OTA 1TB), adding to my existing 'network' of a refurb Roamio Basic 500GB and a refurb Roamio OTA 500GB. While doing so, I decided to change my 'Naming Convention' and thus re-named the two existing Roamios. After all three had the names I wanted, I put each into Standby and then Power-Cycled them one-at-a-time. Both TiVo.Com and each individual TiVo now have the correct, new names.

kmttg, on the other hand, now has MULTIPLE names for the same IP (OLD name, NEW name, NEW name w/ typo, NEW name generated by TiVo.Com, etc...). So, naturally, I restarted kmttg - NG. I SEARCHed the kmttg Wiki (found nothing about renaming a TiVo; doesn't look like you can do it; must DELETE and re-ADD, either automatically or manually, AFAICT) and TCF (*TiVo name is not correct on KMTTG*). Since the TCF thread is from 2011, I'm assuming 'something' in kmttg has changed:
What are the consequences of re-naming (DELETE / re-ADD) a TiVo in kmttg?
.
AutoSkip.ini (a CRLF / Windows-style file) has multiple references to the OLD TiVo names.
- Is it safe to edit these names (Find & Replace w/ Notepad) to the new names? (while kmttg is not running of course)
.
config.ini (a LF / *NIX-style file) has both the OLD and NEW TiVo names associated with the same IP(s).
- Should I just DELETE the unwanted names in File -> Configuration -> TiVo ? 
- Or should I edit the file with NotePad++? (while kmttg is not running of course)
Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

Just delete the Tivo with the old names from KMTTG.


----------



## ClearToLand

ThAbtO said:


> *Just delete the Tivo with the old names* from KMTTG.


Then you lose the relationship between the TiVo name and the entry in AutoSkip.ini.

I have almost 3TB of shows backed up to an External HDD with .tivo, .srt and .edl files. I had high hopes that when pyTivo or pyTiVo Desktop brought them back, AutoSkip would still be available. But, in my very limited 'experimentation', it doesn't seem to be.  [My first 'guess' is that 'something' in the .tivo file header is changed when the show is re-loaded onto a TiVo unit and the 'MotherShip' no longer sees it as a 'Skip Data Available' show.  I've been meaning to ask @Dan203 about this but recent health problems got me sidetracked.]

I'll wait to see what Kevin has to say before I do anything that 'might' cause damage.

Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

Yes, in AutoSkip.ini you can replace old names with new ones and delete the old names from config.ini.
Of course can't hurt to keep backups of original files as they were before you make any edits.

NOTE: For AutoSkip.ini the originating TiVo name shouldn't matter as far as getting AutoSkip functionality, it's the contentId that really matters. That's why for example if you have the same show with same contentId recorded on a different TiVo in your house, AutoSkip will still work, as will AutoSkip on a Mini.
I *think* only side effect of having wrong TiVo names in the AutoSkip.ini file is that they won't be indicated with "S" in kmttg NPL table column 1.


----------



## ClearToLand

moyekj said:


> ...I *think* only side effect of having wrong TiVo names in the AutoSkip.ini file is that they won't be indicated with "S" in kmttg NPL table column 1.


When I bring back a show from my External HDD via either pyTiVo or pyTiVo Desktop, I no longer see the 'Skip' icon on either the TiVo or in kmttg (as of ~ a month ago was my last 'experiment'):
Am I doing something wrong?
.
Are others reading this GETTING the 'Skip' icon?
.
Did I previously ask this and forgot? 
The *ONLY* purpose for the .edl file, that I'm currently aware of, is input for ComSkip (not AutoSkip). Is this correct?


----------



## moyekj

Perhaps with TTCB (pyTiVo) "contentId" is being lost which is the basis for how TiVo finds SkipMode data. Pretty easy to test if that's the issue. Look at an entry in kmttg AutoSkip.ini and get it's contentId and then compare to contentId you see for the show transferred back to a TiVo (bindkey j in kmttg will give you the info). If they don't match then that's the problem. Also if you are just transferring .TiVo files back to your TiVo then for sure a lot of metadata will be lost. Be sure to transfer back decrypted file with pyTivo metadata file that has proper programId entry.

EDIT: Note as far as TiVo SkipMode goes I don't think SKIP will ever show on TiVo for any file you transfer back even with correct programId entry, but AutoSkip I think should work in that situation (assuming contentId matches what kmttg AutoSkip.ini has).


----------



## ClearToLand

moyekj said:


> Perhaps with TTCB (pyTiVo) "contentId" is being lost which is the basis for how TiVo finds SkipMode data. Pretty easy to test if that's the issue. Look at an entry in kmttg AutoSkip.ini and get it's contentId and then compare to contentId you see for the show transferred back to a TiVo (bindkey j in kmttg will give you the info). If they don't match then that's the problem. *Also if you are just transferring .TiVo files back to your TiVo then for sure a lot of metadata will be lost. Be sure to transfer back decrypted file with pyTivo metadata file that has proper programId entry*.


Yes, all I've been saving is the PS / 'Slow' Format transfer .tivo file along with the CC in the .srt and the 'cuts' in the .edl. If I understand you correctly, the .tivo I'm putting back is now missing 'tons' of metadata and in order to preserve this metadata I need to decrypt to .mpg and save the metadata to .txt and forget completely about restoring / transferring back the .tivo.

So, am I also correct that the .tivo file stored on my External HDD *STILL* has the full metadata *AND* if I decrypt it to .mpg (and save the metadata in .txt if I don't already have it on the External HDD) and let pyTiVo transfer THAT back to a TiVo, the 'Skip' icon should re-appear (and all of the old AutoSkip data in AutoSkip.ini will 'magically' work again)? 

Hmmm... All this time I was '_assuming_' that the .tivo IN (TiVo-to-PC) was EXACTLY equal to the .tivo OUT (PC-to-TiVo) - NG huh...  I'm surprised that I haven't read much about this here on TCF; the penalties of arriving late to the game...

What is TTCB (before I go off GOOGLE'ng)? Is it possible for either version of pyTiVo to NOT lose "contendId" with a code change? Or are they locked into TTCB along with its' deficiencies?

[HR]=====
OK. I see the "contentId" string in the "programId" field of the .txt file after the hyphen. It appears that I started also saving .txt files back around May, so before then I'll see if I can still extract the information from the saved .tivo file on the External HDD. PROGRESS! 

BTW, last month I set up a Python Development Environment on my old Vista PC and 'hacked' into the pyTiVo Desktop (v1.62 IIRC) source code (I knew nothing about how to code in Python before this; just used the online 'Guide' to what the commands did) to add the displays I wanted to see. *NOW* I understand how random and unstable TS / 'Fast' Format transfers can be (i.e. the TS Sync Error keeps moving!  ). For me, a picture (or as I call it some DEBUG display code) WAS worth a thousand words. :thumbsup:

Although I only have problems with (few and far apart; two shows since I came back to TiVo in 2015) H.264 files (forcing me to use TS / 'Fast' Format transfers), I'll be buying my own copy of VideoReDo TVSuite the next time it goes on sale just to avoid the task of temporarily having to use pyTiVo Desktop with a high number of retries in order to archive a show.


----------



## moyekj

You will NOT get SkipMode (SKIP icon on the TiVo) for any program you transfer back regardless of what metadata you use. You may retain kmttg AutoSkip functionality however, and transferring back files to TiVo with proper programId is the most complete way to preserve metadata on the TiVo itself when using the HDUI.

TTCB = TiVo To Come Back = transfer back to TiVo


----------



## greenawayj

Hi all. I'm a long time kmttg and VRD user (just upgraded from v4 to v5 this week) but generally not on this board as much. I mostly watch on my Tivo or MRV streaming to minis but I do archive a small subset of recordings once a month or so for safe keeping and/or taking shows offline (with commercials removed) to watch through Plex when traveling. I find Plex sync to be way better / faster than Tivo downloads. That said, these tools together are amazing pieces of work and I've seen the Kevin's past rejections of donation offers, but if you ever change your mind, I'm in for a decent donation since this app has been a great value to me over the years.

Anyway, I had been way behind on this thread and the general new capabilities in kmttg for a long time. I just spent parts of the past 5 days catching up on the last 15 months or so of posts, mostly focusing on messages about auto-skip from skip mode and generating vprj cut files from that data. I think I found something not working as I expected - and for the life of me, I don't think anyone else had mentioned this previously (but I could certainly have missed it).

Here's the issue: When running in TS container mode (but mp2 recording) AND after running a QS fix (and backing up the original ts file for comparison), I can see in vlc player that the original ts file (renamed back to .ts again from .bak) is slightly longer than the resulting .ts file after qsfix. (usually in the 0-40 seconds range, but I had at least one with more than a minute cut by qsfix). I never paid attention in the past if qsfix had cut any run time. As a result of this cut, the vprj file generated from skip mode data gets slightly out of sync later in the show (presumably after wherever qs fix had to cut (a lot of) frames to fix things - I guess that is what is happening with the qs fix 'cuts'). This ends up leaving parts of commercials in the cut show and cutting parts of the program. This is obviously because the skip mode cut points were based on the full run time show and not the shorter length post-qsfix. Obviously, when using vrd ad detect, this is never a problem since the ad detect scan happens after the qs fix on the post-qsfix file.

My current solution to this issue is to just exclude the qs fix step in the workflow - I haven't actually watched these shows completely to see if there are major a/v sync issues, but in spot checking a few in vlc, I don't see noticeable sync issues without qs fix.

My relevant settings (when seeing this error) were:

programs have SKIP and "S" (autoskip from skipmode runs nightly through windows scheduler)
main: *checked*: decrypt, qs fix, ad cut, encode - encoding uses a vrd profile. *not checked*: ad detect - auto generated vprj from SKIP MODE, metadata, captions, custom
file settings: backup orginal .mpg
program options: tivolibre
I don't totally understand what qs fix does or how (generally, my understanding it it helps prevent audio/video sync issues which I don't really notice that much when I don't run qs fix, BUT there's no harm in qs fix, so why not). In this case, does it possibly make sense to run qs fix on the mpg or ts file AFTER the SKIP MODE generated vprj cuts instead of after decode and before cuts? (Admittedly, given my lack of complete understanding here, that could be a totally idiotic question? maybe it can't be run at that point or would not work on a file already chopped up)

On a related note (peripherally): The particular shows I was seeing this happen to were Blackish S3 E1-E7. These are all mp2 recording, but I had been trying to just use TS for all show downloads since I had several PS failures on mp4 content before I started catching up on this tread and realized the issue. (I don't care about captions so TS limitations as I understand them were fine for me). However, some (not all) of these 7 consecutive episodes ended up with only audio and no video (just green screen frames happening at some point in the process - I cant remember right now). I have since switched back to PS for mp2 recordings and just left out the qs fix step. I'd be happy to reproduce this and put relevant files on a dropbox if necessary. I was just surprised to see some of these work just fine in TS but others fail repeatedly until I did them as PS.

Sorry for the long note. Didn't think it would take this much to explain my observations (and be a little cordial and appreciative out of the gate!)


----------



## moyekj

greenawayj, yes QS Fix especially on TS transfers which tend to have issues during TTG transfers (from TiVo side) can cut out several seconds of video as you are seeing. So ultimately you still need to review the cut points before proceeding with the Ad Cut step. So I would recommend you enable the "Use VideoRedo GUI to review detected commercials" option in Options--VideoRedo as part of your flow if you are having this problem persistently.

Note that I mostly use AutoSkip for hands free watching of programs still on the TiVo, not for generating cut files, so I don't know how prevalent this problem is, maybe others that use AutoSkip for generating cut files can comment further on their flow.


----------



## ggieseke

My usual workflow is to QS Fix manually from .TiVo files to .ts files with VRD, then apply the downloaded skip points to the .ts file. The cuts tend to get slightly behind the further I go into a file, but they're still a godsend and I use kmttg for so much more than that. I think that's due to the QS Fix process, not kmttg.

I would like to echo greenawayj's post. Even if you don't solicit donations like I do for DvrBARS & MFSR, give us a way to contribute something. I have a Benjamin with your name on it.


----------



## worachj

worachj said:


> I'm able to duplicate the problem following the above process. Something about FFFix=>Comskip=>FFcut/ffmpeg while another download is occurring triggers the problem.
> 
> Java/library not releasing resources problem? That's probably why I didn't notice the problem until recently. I upgraded to a newer 64 bit Java release when I notice that somehow I was switched to the 32 bit version.


I believe my problem with slower download speeds are caused by the "superfetch" window service. Something with the superfetch service and Java not playing nicely with each other.

I haven't noticed the problem since disabling the "superfetch" windows service. Though not sure how disabling it will effect the performance of other window programs/stuff.


----------



## worachj

I found out something new this morning, at least for me. I didn't know that autoskip worked on a Premiere if you're streaming the recording from a Bolt or Roamio. WOW, neat! I no longer need to strip commercials for the Premiere I use to watch shows while ridding the exercise bike.


----------



## reneg

I'm trying to use the [downloadURL] feature that was added recently for the custom command. Probably not a surprise, but I'm running into issues passing arguments to a windows batch file. From the release notes, I see that I have to use %* to get the arguments for the custom command because the [downloadURL] is not quoted. If I add quotes around the [downloadURL] in the custom command, they are not passed through. Seems that the custom command takes just arguments that are specified with no modifiers allowed.

What I'm trying to do is pass two arguments; [tivoFile] [downloadURL] to a custom command. I haven't been able to figure out a clean way to skip over the first argument, [tivoFile] and be able to assign the remainder of the argument to a variable. Windows batch files are finicky about special characters like equal sign among others. I've tried googling for solutions, but cannot find something that works reliably. I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions. I have two alternatives but not really happy with either:
1) Just let the windows batch parsing do it's thing and concatenate %2 %3 %4 along with equal signs to reform the URL.
2) Switch to a python script which then introduces a dependency on having python installed.


----------



## moyekj

reneg, perhaps after making a copy (to parse out tivoFile), use the "shift" command to shift command line arguments by 1. Then presumably the remaining arguments are all for the URL.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> reneg, perhaps after making a copy (to parse out tivoFile), use the "shift" command to shift command line arguments by 1. Then presumably the remaining arguments are all for the URL.


Thanks for the suggestion, I wish it were that simple. Shift does not work with %*.

[Edit1] I've also tried string substitution to replace %1 with a null string, but the download string gets messed up due to the percent sign in the downloadURL.

[Edit2] Looks like string substitution was working after all. I just realized that echoing the unquoted result gets interpreted too which is why the percent sign messed up. Geez, how I hate windows batch files.


----------



## moyekj

Yes Windows bat scripting is terrible. Looks like you found a solution. If not maybe something like this will work:


Code:


@echo off
set tivoFile=%1
set url = %*
for /F "tokens=1*" %%a in ("%url%") do set url=%%b
echo tivoFile = %tivoFile%
echo url = %url%


----------



## ACraigL

ACraigL said:


> Duh. I must have been very pre-coffee. Of course qsv is for intel on-chip graphics. I have a Caby Lake i7-7700K with an Intel HD630 on board. The thing screams. I've been using the handbrake qsv profile and in general it's been pretty good. It's that just lately it's been doing the silent abort.


Figured out the issue -- I tested and qsv encoding is working fine in handbrake directly, so I figured it had to be the CLI. I downloaded the newest CLI from handbrake website and replaced it in the kmttg folder. Sure enough, the failing shows went right through. Not sure what critical factor made it stop, but the out of date CLI seemed to be the culprit.

FWIW, the 2.1n tools set still had the outdated version. Perhaps a future release can update it to the latest handbrake CLI, v.1.0.7. Thanks!


----------



## greenawayj

moyekj said:


> greenawayj, yes QS Fix especially on TS transfers which tend to have issues during TTG transfers (from TiVo side) can cut out several seconds of video as you are seeing. So ultimately you still need to review the cut points before proceeding with the Ad Cut step. So I would recommend you enable the "Use VideoRedo GUI to review detected commercials" option in Options--VideoRedo as part of your flow if you are having this problem persistently.
> 
> Note that I mostly use AutoSkip for hands free watching of programs still on the TiVo, not for generating cut files, so I don't know how prevalent this problem is, maybe others that use AutoSkip for generating cut files can comment further on their flow.


Thanks Kevin. I'm also really enjoying the AutoSkip for hands free commercial skipping (now that I'm caught up on my kmttg features). On that note, my wife grabbed the remote the other night while watching a show as the commercial was about to start -- ready to hit channel-up - and it' just popped forward to the start of the next segment. She looked at me and said " 'Tivo' just keeps getting better and better - first the channel-up to skip commercials, now they skip automatically." I agreed... "Yes, 'Tivo' just keeps getting better."

Regarding using Cuts from Tivo Skip data, I definitely understand how to manual-review cuts in VRD and why that would be necessary after a qs fix. That's been my workflow until now since cuts generated by vrd-ad-detect haven't had a great track record being reliable to use without review - no real fault of the app, it's a tough problem to solve and make work for every show! I also certainly understand that manual review would be needed with QS fix happening before the tivo-data based cuts are applied. But the the convenience factor is just too high with skipping QS Fix action, cutting solely based on Tivo Skip data and then re-encoding as h264 mp4 file with no commercials for the limited set of shows I truly want to archive and keep or just push to my Plex for remote viewing. I guess I just haven't noticed the AV sync issues QS Fix is correcting for.

That said, I have one more question in the form of a 'this probably won't work because I truly don't understand how QS fix works' assumption: I assume that QS Fix *HAS TO OCCUR *prior to commercial cuts and that QS Fix wouldn't work (on the re-muxed mpg or ts file) *between *cutting out commercials and re-encoding as h.264 mp4 file? With that work flow, I could have my cake and eat it too (but it would need to be an option in kmttg to 'run qs fix after ad cut' or something like that).

Thanks again for creating and maintaining such a great program.


----------



## moyekj

You can try skipping the qsfix step completely if you want. i.e. Basically just enable the "Ad Cut" task and the "encode" task and see how that goes. Note that when using VRD to cut it will run QS Fix anyway at that time, but maybe that will work out better since it may honor the cut points at their original locations - not sure if VRD shifts cut points when discarding frames or not. Certainly worth a try to see how it works out.


----------



## rgr

I've just started using my series3 to test out OTA to see if cutting the cable cord would work for me. I use kmttg quite a bit with my Roamio and am very pleased with it's capability. I know kmttg has reduced capability with the series3 due to the units restrictions. When activating kmttg, I see that I can view the Now Playing List , but not delete shows. And in the Remote tab, the series3 doesn't even show in the drop-down for the ToDo or any other functions (except the Remote tab under the Remote tab). Is that the way it should work, or am I missing something in the configuration?

Thanks!


----------



## reneg

rgr said:


> I've just started using my series3 to test out OTA to see if cutting the cable cord would work for me. I use kmttg quite a bit with my Roamio and am very pleased with it's capability. I know kmttg has reduced capability with the series3 due to the units restrictions. When activating kmttg, I see that I can view the Now Playing List , but not delete shows. And in the Remote tab, the series3 doesn't even show in the drop-down for the ToDo or any other functions (except the Remote tab under the Remote tab). Is that the way it should work, or am I missing something in the configuration?
> 
> Thanks!


Unfortunately, that's the way it works for Series 3 now.


----------



## rgr

reneg said:


> Unfortunately, that's the way it works for Series 3 now.


Dang! I was hoping to be able to review ToDo and Season Passes. Ah well, the series3 is just a stepping stone till the next time Tivo has one of their sales on Bolt or Roamio OTA with $99 lifetime transfer.
Thanks.


----------



## reneg

rgr said:


> Dang! I was hoping to be able to review ToDo and Season Passes. Ah well, the series3 is just a stepping stone till the next time Tivo has one of their sales on Bolt or Roamio OTA with $99 lifetime transfer.
> Thanks.


Though not as slick as kmttg, I still use a Slingbox to review ToDo & Season Passes on my Tivo HD. It's really the only remote option left for the Series 3 boxes.


----------



## mlippert

reneg said:


> Though not as slick as kmttg, I still use a Slingbox to review ToDo & Season Passes on my Tivo HD. It's really the only remote option left for the Series 3 boxes.


Huh, if a Slingbox still works w/ the Series 3, I wonder if an old version (probably really old) of kmttg would work?


----------



## rgr

reneg said:


> Though not as slick as kmttg, I still use a Slingbox to review ToDo & Season Passes on my Tivo HD. It's really the only remote option left for the Series 3 boxes.


Is this an app? Or can you provide a link? Thanks, this sounds good.


----------



## rgr

mlippert said:


> Huh, if a Slingbox still works w/ the Series 3, I wonder if an old version (probably really old) of kmttg would work?


I tried the olderst version I could find (1.1r) and it has the same behavior as the latest version.


----------



## reneg

rgr said:


> Is this an app? Or can you provide a link? Thanks, this sounds good.


It's a HW solution. I have an old version - Amazon.com: Sling Media Slingbox 350 (Old Version): Electronics


----------



## badams888

Just started getting these errors running an autoskip scan. I think it still worked, but never got errors before.

Any ideas? Should I just ignore it?

Here's running from the command line:



Code:


C:\kmttg>"C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_121\bin\java.exe" -jar "C:\kmttg\kmttg.jar" -s tivo2
Processing AutoSkip from SkipMode for tivo 'tivo2'
Jul 24, 2017 10:30:20 PM javax.jmdns.impl.DNSIncoming <init>
WARNING: DNSIncoming() dump dns[query,192.168.1.78:42140,len=4,id=0xaba,flags=0x1000]
  0: 0aba1000
      . . . .

 exception
java.io.IOException: parser error: offset=4
        at javax.jmdns.impl.DNSIncoming.get(DNSIncoming.java:225)
        at javax.jmdns.impl.DNSIncoming.readUnsignedShort(DNSIncoming.java:232)
        at javax.jmdns.impl.DNSIncoming.<init>(DNSIncoming.java:74)
        at javax.jmdns.impl.SocketListener.run(SocketListener.java:53)
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

Jul 24, 2017 10:30:20 PM javax.jmdns.impl.SocketListener run
WARNING: run() exception
java.io.IOException: parser error: offset=4
        at javax.jmdns.impl.DNSIncoming.get(DNSIncoming.java:225)
        at javax.jmdns.impl.DNSIncoming.readUnsignedShort(DNSIncoming.java:232)
        at javax.jmdns.impl.DNSIncoming.<init>(DNSIncoming.java:74)
        at javax.jmdns.impl.SocketListener.run(SocketListener.java:53)
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

1 entries found to process for AutoSkip from SkipMode:
   Jeopardy! - 07-24-2017
tivo2: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'Jeopardy! - 07-24-2017'
Jul 24, 2017 10:30:50 PM javax.jmdns.impl.DNSIncoming <init>
WARNING: DNSIncoming() dump dns[query,192.168.1.78:40852,len=4,id=0xaba,flags=0x1000]
  0: 0aba1000
      . . . .

 exception
java.io.IOException: parser error: offset=4
        at javax.jmdns.impl.DNSIncoming.get(DNSIncoming.java:225)
        at javax.jmdns.impl.DNSIncoming.readUnsignedShort(DNSIncoming.java:232)
        at javax.jmdns.impl.DNSIncoming.<init>(DNSIncoming.java:74)
        at javax.jmdns.impl.SocketListener.run(SocketListener.java:53)
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

Jul 24, 2017 10:30:50 PM javax.jmdns.impl.SocketListener run
WARNING: run() exception
java.io.IOException: parser error: offset=4
        at javax.jmdns.impl.DNSIncoming.get(DNSIncoming.java:225)
        at javax.jmdns.impl.DNSIncoming.readUnsignedShort(DNSIncoming.java:232)
        at javax.jmdns.impl.DNSIncoming.<init>(DNSIncoming.java:74)
        at javax.jmdns.impl.SocketListener.run(SocketListener.java:53)
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

(Setting pause point=0)
0: start=00:00:08.808 end=00:04:34.206
1: start=00:06:54.897 end=00:12:08.794
2: start=00:14:30.135 end=00:22:10.978
3: start=00:25:30.712 end=00:27:29.847
4: start=00:27:56.808 end=00:28:33.428
Saving AutoSkip entry: Jeopardy! - 07-24-2017
Switching to standby mode for TiVo: tivo2
Shutdown hook executing
SHUTTING DOWN

C:\kmttg>


----------



## moyekj

Those errors look unrelated to AutoSkip but rather related to mdns/Bonjour TiVo discovery. Perhaps just a temporary glitch in mdns packets coming from your TiVo(s). If it keeps happening perhaps reboot.


----------



## moyekj

NEED HELP.

If someone here is still capable of iOS JailBreak and generating decrypted .ipa files I would really appreciate obtaining decrypted .ipa file of latest iOS TiVo app.
Reason this is important is the RPC functionality has a certificate that expires April 2018. Without an updated certificate all the kmttg Remote/RPC functionality will no longer work. If someone can generate this or point me to someone that can please PM me. Without this kmttg will lose major functionality next year. Thanks for any help anyone can provide.
NOTE: There is still no guarantee latest TiVo app has a certificate or that I can get things working with an updated certificate, but it's 1st step needed.


----------



## murgatroyd

Stupid question time.

What can I learn from looking at the Mbps, especially when debugging?

Here's what I understand so far and here's where I'm struggling. I know I have some channels which are still being broadcast in MPEG2; those are the only ones I can transfer as PS. They are likely to be bigger than something the same duration sent out as MPEG4 but I don't know by much -- I keep getting confused with the "four times bigger" rule-of-thumb between HD and SD.

The channels that have been converted to MPEG4 are smaller and I know I have to transfer those as TS or I only get audio.

What I am trying to do is establish a workflow so I can tell kmttg to use TS and then transfer a bunch of shows that *must* be transferred as TS. But there are some shows which aren't transferring well as TS, so for the channels which are still MPEG2, it appears I need to be able to switch back to PS and transfer a batch of those.

So I'm trying to figure out how to keep a log of which channels are which. Some stuff is obvious at a glance from looking at the size, and some channels like BBCA, I've memorized. It's the stuff in the middle, where something's a weird size and I can't tell at a glance / can't remember that I'm having trouble with. I have a lot of sports recordings that are weird sizes -- the episodic TV shows that are 30 min or 1 hour long are less of a problem.


----------



## Scott9mm

I have recently become a big fan of KMTTG. I used TiVo Desktop Plus previously but KMTTG lets me name files with season and episode numbers automatically. I mainly use a Roku for playback on a TV, vs TiVo, and that works fine. 

After some experimenting I decided on the ff Zune Mp4 encoder, which provides good image quality and files only 10% the size of HD TiVo files. I bought a refurb Intel core i-7 2600 (quad core) windows 10 PC that is dedicated to KMTTG downloading and transcoding, mostly as a service. Overall, I'm satisfied with this KMTTG setup; but could it could be better?

Questions: 
(1) Is there a better encoder or recommended tweaks to the ffmpeg settings for Zune Mp4? 
(2) Is there a way to use more of the CPU's power to speed up encoding? I have threads set to 4 (CPU CORES) but CPU loading is well below 50% during encoding. This may be the result of downloading while encoding.

Thanks for KMTTG, it's great. And thanks for any help with the above questions.

Scott


----------



## worachj

Scott9mm said:


> Questions:
> 
> (2) Is there a way to use more of the CPU's power to speed up encoding? I have threads set to 4 (CPU CORES) but CPU loading is well below 50% during encoding. This may be the result of downloading while encoding.


 It was pointed out to me by user Justin_m that my 4 Core processor was a hyper-threaded quad core cpu, meaning it has 8 logical cores, so I could set the "CPU CORES" value to 8.

Seeing that you are only using 50% of the CPU looks like you may have a hyper-thread processor and can bump that value to 8.



> *Hyper*-*Threading* is a *technology* used by some Intel microprocessor s that allows a single microprocessor to act like two separate processors to the operating system and the application program s that use it.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> NEED HELP.
> 
> If someone here is still capable of iOS JailBreak and generating decrypted .ipa files I would really appreciate obtaining decrypted .ipa file of latest iOS TiVo app.
> Reason this is important is the RPC functionality has a certificate that expires April 2018. Without an updated certificate all the kmttg Remote/RPC functionality will no longer work. If someone can generate this or point me to someone that can please PM me. Without this kmttg will lose major functionality next year. Thanks for any help anyone can provide.
> NOTE: There is still no guarantee latest TiVo app has a certificate or that I can get things working with an updated certificate, but it's 1st step needed.


Good news is a very kind soul was able to provide me a decrypted .ipa file. Not so good news is that the certificate file isn't yet updated in the TiVo app, so will have to check again in future iOS app releases.


----------



## ClearToLand

Scott9mm said:


> I have recently become a big fan of KMTTG... ...*I bought a refurb Intel core i-7 2600 (quad core) windows 10 PC that is dedicated to KMTTG downloading and transcoding*, mostly as a service. Overall, I'm satisfied with this KMTTG setup; but could it could be better?
> 
> Questions:
> (1) Is there a better encoder or recommended tweaks to the ffmpeg settings for Zune Mp4?
> (2) *Is there a way to use more of the CPU's power to speed up encoding? I have threads set to 4* (CPU CORES) but CPU loading is well below 50% during encoding. This may be the result of downloading while encoding...


[I initially read your question earlier on my tablet and, since I DO NOT chose to type any more than necessary with one finger, I came back to it now on my desktop.]

I see that @worachj already mentioned cores (physical vs logical) and I'd like to give you more information (i.e. 'Teach a man to fish'). When I'm researching a CPU / processor, I like to *GOOGLE:*

"*CPU # passmark*" - for performance ratings (i.e. "i7-2600 passmark")
*PassMark 8218 - Intel Core i7-2600 @ 3.40GHz - Price performance comparison*
"*CPU # ark*" - for Intel Spec Sheets (i.e. i7-2600 ark")
*Intel Core i7-2600 Processor 8M Cache up to 3.80 GHz*
You didn't list your RAM or your HDD. While I believe that 8GB of RAM would be sufficient for kmttg, I chose to go with 16GB on my new HP Z230 w/ i5-4590, 16GB RAM, Samsung EVO 850 250GB SSD, 2x WD Black 1TB HDD, Win7 Pro 64-bit - ("PassMark *7220* 84W 4C Q4_2014 - Intel Core i5-4590 @ 3.30GHz - Price performance comparison").

Your i7-2600 is a bit old (Q1'11) and thirsty (95W) but the 8 threads should do you fine. Intel also lists 'QuickSync', which will help offload the graphics load, but I also have a 'Sandy Bridge' era CPU ("PassMark *2611* 35W 4C Q4_2011 - Intel Core i3-2350M @ 2.30GHz - Price performance comparison") in my HP G7-1310US laptop and try as I might, I couldn't get QuickSync running. I wish you better luck - one post I recently found said you must update to the latest video drivers, which I haven't done yet.

BTW, I wouldn't give ffmpeg all 8 threads - maybe 6. I'd also load up Resource Monitor (from Task Manager in Vista and Win7; don't know about Win10) and look 'under the hood' to see what the holdup is.

How long is it currently taking to process a 1 hour show (@ what initial bitrate; i.e. Mbps far right column)?


----------



## reneg

ClearToLand said:


> ...
> 
> BTW, I wouldn't give ffmpeg all 8 threads - maybe 6. I'd also load up Resource Monitor (from Task Manager in Vista and Win7; don't know about Win10) and look 'under the hood' to see what the holdup is.


This is really good advice. When I used FFMPEG to encode, I encoded with 5 threads, and allowed two concurrent jobs in kmttg. That consumed 10 of my 12 logical cores.

I'm currently using VideoRedo to encode but it lacks affinity or ability to restrict cores. Responsiveness suffers when I have the kmttg service downloading, and Videoredo decrypting, and ad-scanning in the background and in the foreground, I review ad cuts and encode both in Videoredo. Maybe I need to look at FFMPEG for encoding again.


----------



## badams888

reneg said:


> T
> 
> I'm currently using VideoRedo to encode but it lacks affinity or ability to restrict cores.


If you want to test affinity to see if it helps, the sysinternals process explorer (procexp.exe) has the ability to change affinity for a running process. After running it, you find your process and rightclick on its entry. There's an item for affinity.


----------



## worachj

My Roamio Basic can't generate the proper AutoSkip points since getting the lastest TiVo software. But my Bolt Basic works just fine. Most of the time on the Roamio I get the "Failed to retrieve cut points" error. I keep trying until it works, but the generated skip points on the Roamio are wrong. It doesn't matter which channel or show I try, only two bogus skip points on the Roamio are generated.

Romaio Basic: 20.7.2.RC22-USA-6-846
Bolt Basic: 20.7.2.RC22-USC-11-849

As an example, here are the messages generated when I ran Autoskip for the same program (The Big Bang Theory - The Property Division Collision) that was recorded on my Roamio & Bolt. Notice the generated skip points are wrong on the Roamio.

* Roamio: Autoskip [v]*


Code:


Pruning AutoSkip table entries

No entries found to prune

Bed Room: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'The Big Bang Theory - The Property Division Collision'

(Setting pause point=0)

Failed to retrieve cut points for: 'The Big Bang Theory - The Property Division Collision'

Trying one more time.

Bed Room: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'The Big Bang Theory - The Property Division Collision'

(Setting pause point=0)

Failed to retrieve cut points for: 'The Big Bang Theory - The Property Division Collision'

Bed Room: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'The Big Bang Theory - The Property Division Collision'

(Setting pause point=0)

Failed to retrieve cut points for: 'The Big Bang Theory - The Property Division Collision'

Trying one more time.

Bed Room: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'The Big Bang Theory - The Property Division Collision'

(Setting pause point=0)

Failed to retrieve cut points for: 'The Big Bang Theory - The Property Division Collision'

Bed Room: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'The Big Bang Theory - The Property Division Collision'

(Setting pause point=0)

Failed to retrieve cut points for: 'The Big Bang Theory - The Property Division Collision'

Trying one more time.

Bed Room: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'The Big Bang Theory - The Property Division Collision'

(Setting pause point=0)

Failed to retrieve cut points for: 'The Big Bang Theory - The Property Division Collision'

Bed Room: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'The Big Bang Theory - The Property Division Collision'

(Setting pause point=0)

0: start=00:29:35.574 end=00:31:23.849

1: start=00:30:54.266 end=00:41:02.207

Saving AutoSkip entry: The Big Bang Theory - The Property Division Collision

*
Bolt: Autoskip [v]*


Code:


Living Room: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'The Big Bang Theory - The Property Division Collision'

Removed entry for Bed Room: The Big Bang Theory - The Property Division Collision

(Setting pause point=0)

0: start=00:00:05.105 end=00:01:53.380

1: start=00:05:05.004 end=00:15:12.945

2: start=00:20:38.670 end=00:26:42.233

3: start=00:29:22.961 end=00:31:06.698

Saving AutoSkip entry: The Big Bang Theory - The Property Division Collision


----------



## reneg

The autoskip data on the Roamio looks like the last skip mark is at the 41 minute mark. 
Is that bogus data? Or, are you padding the recordings? If so, how much on each Tivo on both ends of the recordings?


----------



## worachj

reneg said:


> The autoskip data on the Roamio looks like the last skip mark is at the 41 minute mark.
> Is that bogus data? Or, are you padding the recordings? If so, how much on each Tivo on both ends of the recordings?


No padding on any of my season passes. The AutoSkip only generates two skip points when in the pass there were usually four.

It worked fine and without problems before it got the new software update. I run it every morning.


----------



## worachj

I thought maybe it was an CC problem, but I don't see any problems with the CC. I run AutoSkip daily and it hasn't worked in over a week since the Roamio was updated to the new software. The Roamio is OTA.


----------



## moyekj

Just tested AutoSkip from SkipMode on my 2 tuner series 4 unit with 20.7.2 software and it worked fine for me for 5 different shows. Was actually first time I have tried it on a series 4 unit. I would suggest perhaps you reboot your Roamio to see if that cures it.


----------



## worachj

No change after many reboots, and the whole house loss power yesterday for an hour so everything in the house was rebooted. Its something about the Roamio basic.

Anybody else with a Roamio Basic having problems with AutoSkip?


----------



## Lurker1

worachj said:


> No change after many reboots, and the whole house loss power yesterday for an hour so everything in the house was rebooted. Its something about the Roamio basic.
> 
> Anybody else with a Roamio Basic having problems with AutoSkip?


I've had no AutoSkip problems with Roamio OTA 20.7.2.


----------



## reneg

Aren't Roamio Basic & Roamio OTA the same hardware except for hard drive size? I also have a Roamio OTA with 20.7.2 and do not have Autoskip issues.


----------



## worachj

Thanks guys. I waited a week to report the problem because I thought it was most likely something wrong on my end. Nothing really has changed on my end, except for the software update. I must be doing something wrong or different.

Can you list your full version. I got mine on the first day it was released. I'm now wondering if there're different versions, each type of Roamio may have a different version.

My version is: 20.7.2.RC22-USA-6-846


----------



## moyekj

Is SkipMode on the TiVo itself for those shows working properly?


----------



## worachj

moyekj said:


> Is SkipMode on the TiVo itself for those shows working properly?


Yes, SkipMode (remote D button) works as it should. There are four Skip points, not just the two like AutoSkip finds.


----------



## moyekj

Do you notice the Roamio itself being a lot more sluggish compared to your Bolt? Sounds to me like it can't keep up with the RPC commands being sent to it in a timely manner. You should also mimic what kmttg AutoSkip from SkipMode is doing - go all the way to the end of a program and then play it then use "channel down" presses to skip to show start points backwards.


----------



## worachj

Thanks for helping. The speed of the Roamio seems the same to me after the update. I don't notice any differences speed wise.

SkipMode works forward and backward correctly using the four SkipMode points found by TiVo. Running kmttg with AutoSkip on, skips those points and instead jumps to the two bogus points found during AutoSkip [v]. TiVo finds 4 skip points, AutoSkip finds only 2.

I usually only get a 10-12 minute section of the program when I use the AutoSkip points to auto strip commericals. Commerical strip works fine if I delete the AutoSkip points and run it though Comskip.


----------



## worachj

moyekj said:


> Sounds to me like it can't keep up with the RPC commands being sent to it in a timely manner.


I think you're right about the RPC commands not being processed in a timely manner. I did a AutoSkip [v] on that one Big Bang Theory recording and got it to work on the 5th consecutive try. It found the four expected skip points. I did it again and if failed, only finding two skip points.

It fails for me 95% of the time, but I did get it to work correctly one time.


----------



## lpwcomp

worachj said:


> I think you're right about the RPC commands not being processed in a timely manner. I did a AutoSkip [v] on that one Big Bang Theory recording and got it to work on the 5th consecutive try. It found the four expected skip points. I did it again and if failed, only finding two skip points.
> 
> It fails for me 95% of the time, but I did get it to work correctly one time.


How is the TiVo connected to the network?


----------



## worachj

lpwcomp said:


> How is the TiVo connected to the network?


All three of my TiVo's use a Ethernet connection (Cat 6 cables) and go thru the same Gigabit switch and then to my router (Gigabit Network). No problems using the Roamio before the software update using the exact same network setup.


----------



## lpwcomp

worachj said:


> All three of my TiVo's use a Ethernet connection (Cat 6 cables) and go thru the same Gigabit switch and then to my router (Gigabit Network). No problems using the Roamio before the software update using the exact same network setup.


I tried two tonight from my 20.7.2.RC22 Roamio, one transferred from my Pro (The Sinner) and one recorded tonight (Killjoys) and both worked flawlessly the first time.

Is your Roamio in or out of standby when you start the "Autoskip from Skipmode"?


----------



## worachj

lpwcomp said:


> I tried two tonight from my 20.7.2.RC22 Roamio, one transferred from my Pro (The Sinner) and one recorded tonight (Killjoys) and both worked flawlessly the first time.
> 
> Is your Roamio in or out of standby when you start the "Autoskip from Skipmode"?


What's you full version number? Mine is 20.7.2.RC22-USA-6-846.

Most of the time I'm sure its out of standby, but there are occasions where it may be in standby. I just got done doing a AutoSkip [w] and had 7 recordings with SkipMode.

1 - "Pawn Stars - The Chum-Sake" completed correctly but was correctly done twice for some reason with a "AutoSkip (Bed Room): DISABLED" message.

2 - completed correctly.
3 - Only had 2 bad skip points, when there's usually 4.
1 - Failed to retrieve cut points.

*AutoSkip [w]:*


Code:


Pruning AutoSkip table entries

No entries found to prune

7 entries found to process for AutoSkip from SkipMode:

   Pawn Stars - The Chum-Sake

   Pawn Stars - Rage Against That Machine

   Two and a Half Men - Oh Look! Al-Qaeda!

   Two and a Half Men - Fish in a Drawer

   Rules of Engagement - 100th

   The Big Bang Theory - The Spock Resonance

   The Big Bang Theory - The Launch Acceleration

Bed Room: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'Pawn Stars - The Chum-Sake'

(Setting pause point=0)

0: start=00:00:06.790 end=00:08:00.013

1: start=00:10:38.238 end=00:14:34.974

2: start=00:16:30.582 end=00:20:05.997

3: start=00:23:35.631 end=00:28:53.281

NOTE: End of segment # 4 not available

4: start=00:29:59.297 end=00:29:52.000

Saving AutoSkip entry: Pawn Stars - The Chum-Sake

Bed Room: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'Pawn Stars - Rage Against That Machine'

SkipService (Bed Room): Entering AutoSkip for: Pawn Stars - The Chum-Sake

1: start=00:00:06.790 end=00:08:00.013

2: start=00:10:38.238 end=00:14:34.974

3: start=00:16:30.582 end=00:20:05.997

4: start=00:23:35.631 end=00:28:53.281

5: start=00:29:59.297 end=00:29:52.000

AutoSkip (Bed Room): (pos=00:30:00.000) IN LAST COMMERCIAL. JUMPING TO END

AutoSkip (Bed Room): DISABLED

(Setting pause point=0)

Failed to retrieve cut points for: 'Pawn Stars - Rage Against That Machine'

Trying one more time.

Bed Room: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'Pawn Stars - Rage Against That Machine'

(Setting pause point=0)

0: start=00:10:14.423 end=00:17:45.190

1: start=00:15:56.687 end=00:19:49.653

2: start=00:22:50.073 end=00:26:20.917

3: start=00:29:58.797 end=00:35:50.782

NOTE: End of segment # 4 not available

4: start=00:56:16.639 end=00:29:53.000

Saving AutoSkip entry: Pawn Stars - Rage Against That Machine

Bed Room: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'Two and a Half Men - Oh Look! Al-Qaeda!'

(Setting pause point=0)

0: start=00:00:00.000 end=00:01:15.341

1: start=00:30:00.000 end=00:39:44.367

2: start=00:00:00.000 end=00:09:10.367

3: start=00:56:41.464 end=00:57:32.181

Saving AutoSkip entry: Two and a Half Men - Oh Look! Al-Qaeda!

Bed Room: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'Two and a Half Men - Fish in a Drawer'

(Setting pause point=0)

0: start=00:00:51.884 end=00:03:49.144

Saving AutoSkip entry: Two and a Half Men - Fish in a Drawer

Bed Room: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'Rules of Engagement - 100th'

(Setting pause point=0)

0: start=00:00:01.001 end=00:02:27.631

1: start=00:01:06.515 end=00:08:17.595

Saving AutoSkip entry: Rules of Engagement - 100th

Bed Room: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'The Big Bang Theory - The Spock Resonance'

(Setting pause point=0)

0: start=00:00:00.000 end=00:01:30.290

1: start=00:29:56.244 end=00:38:19.680

Saving AutoSkip entry: The Big Bang Theory - The Spock Resonance

Bed Room: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'The Big Bang Theory - The Launch Acceleration'

(Setting pause point=0)

Failed to retrieve cut points for: 'The Big Bang Theory - The Launch Acceleration'

Trying one more time.

Bed Room: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'The Big Bang Theory - The Launch Acceleration'

(Setting pause point=0)

Failed to retrieve cut points for: 'The Big Bang Theory - The Launch Acceleration'


----------



## worachj

Here's an example of a recording that failed 4 times but on the fifth tied worked correctly. I just kept doing AutoSkip [v] until it worked correctly. Sometimes it fails to retrieve cut points, sometimes it only finds 2 cut points when there should be 4.

*AutoSkip[v] Five Times:*


Code:


Rules of Engagement - 100th

Recorded Fri 08/04/2017 07:00 PM on 5-2=KSTCDT, Duration=30 mins, EpisodeNumber=713, originalAirDate=2013-05-20

The seventh season ends with Brenda going into labor on Jennifer and Adam's wedding day. Meanwhile, Russell and Timmy attempt a reconciliation; and Audrey surprises Jeff.

Bed Room: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'Rules of Engagement - 100th'

Removed entry for Bed Room: Rules of Engagement - 100th

(Setting pause point=0)

Failed to retrieve cut points for: 'Rules of Engagement - 100th'

Trying one more time.

Bed Room: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'Rules of Engagement - 100th'

(Setting pause point=0)

0: start=00:00:00.000 end=00:02:26.630

1: start=00:29:58.999 end=00:37:10.079

Saving AutoSkip entry: Rules of Engagement - 100th

Bed Room: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'Rules of Engagement - 100th'

Removed entry for Bed Room: Rules of Engagement - 100th

(Setting pause point=0)

Failed to retrieve cut points for: 'Rules of Engagement - 100th'

Trying one more time.

Bed Room: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'Rules of Engagement - 100th'

(Setting pause point=0)

0: start=00:00:00.000 end=00:02:26.630

1: start=00:15:43.342 end=00:22:54.422

Saving AutoSkip entry: Rules of Engagement - 100th

Bed Room: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'Rules of Engagement - 100th'

Removed entry for Bed Room: Rules of Engagement - 100th

(Setting pause point=0)

Failed to retrieve cut points for: 'Rules of Engagement - 100th'

Trying one more time.

Bed Room: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'Rules of Engagement - 100th'

(Setting pause point=0)

Failed to retrieve cut points for: 'Rules of Engagement - 100th'

Bed Room: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'Rules of Engagement - 100th'

(Setting pause point=0)

0: start=00:00:07.875 end=00:02:34.505

1: start=00:03:35.616 end=00:10:46.696

2: start=00:14:17.841 end=00:24:25.581

3: start=00:27:09.929 end=00:28:37.650

NOTE: End of segment # 4 not available

4: start=00:29:53.553 end=00:29:53.000

Saving AutoSkip entry: Rules of Engagement - 100th


----------



## worachj

My Bolt which is connected to the same switch as my Roamio had 11 recordings that flawlessly completed AutoSkip [w] without problems.

I do AutoSkip on both my Bolt & Roamio every morning and notice the problem only on my Roamio the day after getting the TiVo software upgrade.


----------



## moyekj

Do you have AutoSkip service running on any TiVo? If you do make sure you have AutoSkip service off for all your TiVos before running AutoSkip from SkipMode.


----------



## lpwcomp

Yes, full version is 20.7.2.RC22-USA-6-846.

Coincidences do happen. I can think of two possibilities. 1. The Roamio is receiving remote commands from somewhere that are interfering with the process. 2. That port on the switch has gone wonky.

Can you monitor the Roamio while the "AutoSkip from SkipMode" is being done?


----------



## worachj

moyekj said:


> Do you have AutoSkip service running on any TiVo? If you do make sure you have AutoSkip service off for all your TiVos before running AutoSkip from SkipMode.


I had the AutoSkip service running on all three of my TiVo's (Bolt, Roamio, Premiere). I turned the service off for all three TiVo's. AutoSkip [w] failed for all 11 recordings that had SkipMode.


----------



## moyekj

As lpwcomp suggested, swap the network connections going into your Roamio and Bolt to see if that makes any difference. Seems pretty obvious something is not right with the Roamio.


----------



## worachj

lpwcomp said:


> Can you monitor the Roamio while the "AutoSkip from SkipMode" is being done?


I watched 16 recordings go thru the AutoSkip as they were being done. Some would start and jump right to the end. Some would start and jump to two skip points, when there should be four.

I'm now thinking it may be CC related. Maybe my Roamio's recordings have bad CC data or the new TiVo update screwed something up.

I'll start looking at the CC's.


----------



## worachj

My CC's are turned off. But does it matter which settings I have set in the CC preference?


----------



## worachj

I doubt its a CC problem because if I repeat AutoSkip enough times I can get it work.

Don't waste your time anymore. Since I'm the only one having problems I'll start looking at my network, switches and cables.

*Thanks for all the help!*


----------



## Scott9mm

ClearToLand said:


> How long is it currently taking to process a 1 hour show (@ what initial bitrate; i.e. Mbps far right column)?


ClearToLand Thanks for the info and links in your earlier reply: New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg

FYI, I have 8G RAM and a 500G hard drive in that box

I ran some time tests this morning and got some curious results. All the TiVo files were 9 Mbps, 1280 by 740 pixels, which was about a 3.8GB file. Incidentally these particular files crashed TivoDecode immediately and crashed TivoLibre after several minutes of crunching. But they all decoded fine with DSD, so that's my go-to decoder now. For these runs, threads was set to 3 and cores set to 8.

Running just one file, times were: DSD 2:25, ffix 6:28, captions 1:08, encode 15:33, parsley 0:27
CPU usage for decode was 20% and usage for other tasks was nil

Then I ran three files at the same time and got:
DSD 7:52, 7:42, 7:52
ffix 17:07, 18:33, 20:11
captions 1:25, 1:13, 1:13
encode 23:23, 22:10, 24:43
parsley 0:35, 0:28, 0:26

So running 3 threads (vs 1) simultaneously definitely improved encode time and increased CPU usage to near 50% during encode but it did not speed ffix or DSD which took three times as long with three threads.
----------------------------------------------
Update, I'm now running 8 threads and four high-activity processes on this quad core, hyper-threaded processor. That seems to work pretty well; each (of four) encode runs at 10-20% of the CPU (typically 50-60% total for four concurrent encodes). The other processes don't use much CPU, I think because they are IO limited. A SSD may speed things up but it's running good enough now, IMO


----------



## karpodiem

Hi there. I have three TiVo HD 652160s, and just recently ordered a TiVo Premier so I can transfer MPEG-4 recordings to the Premier, which can then transfer recordings to a desktop. What's the easiest way to transfer a recording from a HD to the Premier? Through the TiVo itself?

Also - can anyone share a sample .ts file from a recording they've performed in this manner; record via TiVo HD -> xfer to Premier/Roamio/Bolt -> transfer via TiVo Desktop or other application.


----------



## ACraigL

The primary use of my Roamio is to get content onto my tablet for my daily train commute, KMTTG is a big part of that so thanks as always!
I used to use comskip to make the files smaller/have less interruption while watching, but I got frustrated with the regular "misses" where actual content was lost. Since then (for a few years) I've resigned myself to FFWDing thought he commercial blocks. Not the end of the world.

Now that skip data exists natively for most shows I download, I was considering revisiting this. Maybe I'm thinking about it incorrectly, but it seems the program supports this to some degree. What I'm missing is how to connect everything up automatically. 

For example, I see the "skip" icon next to a show in the NPL table. Click on it and hit "v" to generate the cutpoints, then "e" to save it a .edl file. What I don't get is if this can this be done unmanned? I don't see a setting for it or reference outside of the documentation.

I tested a few shows with the .edl output and commercial skipping seems to work really well so I'm optimistic I can try this again. Apologies if I'm missing something obvious here. Thanks.


----------



## worachj

ACraigL said:


> The primary use of my Roamio is to get content onto my tablet for my daily train commute, KMTTG is a big part of that so thanks as always!
> I used to use comskip to make the files smaller/have less interruption while watching, but I got frustrated with the regular "misses" where actual content was lost. Since then (for a few years) I've resigned myself to FFWDing thought he commercial blocks. Not the end of the world.
> 
> Now that skip data exists natively for most shows I download, I was considering revisiting this. Maybe I'm thinking about it incorrectly, but it seems the program supports this to some degree. What I'm missing is how to connect everything up automatically.
> 
> For example, I see the "skip" icon next to a show in the NPL table. Click on it and hit "v" to generate the cutpoints, then "e" to save it a .edl file. What I don't get is if this can this be done unmanned? I don't see a setting for it or reference outside of the documentation.
> 
> I tested a few shows with the .edl output and commercial skipping seems to work really well so I'm optimistic I can try this again. Apologies if I'm missing something obvious here. Thanks.


Sorry for the short quick reply.

In kmttg you can do a AutoSkip [w]. This will search through the whole NPL table looking for entries containing SkipMode data and generate the skip points. No need to save the .edl file. kmttg will automaticly use those skip point (.edl file) to strip commericals if you have "Ad Detect" and "Ad Cut" selected. You can use windows auto scheduler to automated the process.

kmttg / Wiki / AutoSkip_from_SkipMode

kmttg / Wiki / AutoSkip


----------



## moyekj

Just to expand a little on what was mentioned above, I would recommend instead of using kmttg service to run auto transfers to use windows scheduler for 1st running "AutoSkip from SkipMode", and then running "Auto Transfers single cycle" say 30 minutes later. By running "AutoSkip from SkipMode" first, then the Auto Transfers step will have the information needed to generate cut points automatically without you having to manually run AutoSkip from SkipMode. Examples of how to set both of those up in windows scheduler are here:
kmttg / Wiki / windows_task_scheduler


----------



## ACraigL

worachj said:


> Sorry for the short quick reply.
> 
> In kmttg you can do a AutoSkip [w]. This will search through the whole NPL table looking for entries containing SkipMode data and generate the skip points. No need to save the .edl file. kmttg will automaticly use those skip point (.edl file) to strip commericals if you have "Ad Detect" and "Ad Cut" selected. You can use windows auto scheduler to automated the process.
> 
> kmttg / Wiki / AutoSkip_from_SkipMode
> 
> kmttg / Wiki / AutoSkip


No apologies -- this is great.
Just two points of clarification
- Do I have to hit [w] every time there's new recordings or can that be set in advance (i.e. from Autoskip tab)
- For shows that don't have skip data, will they be processed as well (via comskip)? I'd prefer to have commercials than use poor detection -- I assume I can set those separately in auto-transfers.


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj said:


> Just to expand a little on what was mentioned above, I would recommend instead of using kmttg service to run auto transfers to use windows scheduler for 1st running "AutoSkip from SkipMode", and then running "Auto Transfers single cycle" say 30 minutes later. By running "AutoSkip from SkipMode" first, then the Auto Transfers step will have the information needed to generate cut points automatically without you having to manually run AutoSkip from SkipMode. Examples of how to set both of those up in windows scheduler are here:
> kmttg / Wiki / windows_task_scheduler


Gotcha, makes sense -- sounds like that covers my first bullet above. Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

For shows without SkipMode data I would suggest a separate Auto Transfers entry for each that don't have "Ad Detect" and "Ad Cut" tasks enabled. If you are using a wildcard for the rest make sure the non wildcard entries are first in Auto Transfers table. Read the Auto Transfers wiki if needed to learn how to move the non wildcard entries to be first in Auto Transfers processing.


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj said:


> For shows without SkipMode data I would suggest a separate Auto Transfers entry for each that don't have "Ad Detect" and "Ad Cut" tasks enabled. If you are using a wildcard for the rest make sure the non wildcard entries are first in AutoSkip table. Read the AutoSkip wiki if needed to learn how to move the non wildcard entries to be first in Auto Transfers processing.


Thanks -- I already have that part worked out. I guess my only remaining question is what do I do about programs that I don't know if they have skip data (i.e. new and one-off recordings). Is there no way to have logic that says, "if skip data exists, ad-detect/ad-cut, if not ignore". Does that makes sense?


----------



## moyekj

No, there's currently no setting that specifies to only Ad Cut if AutoSkip data exists. I'll have to think about if that is something feasible to add.


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj said:


> No, there's currently no setting that specifies to only Ad Cut if AutoSkip data exists. I'll have to think about if that is something feasible to add.


Ok, thanks for considering, and the additional support. Now I'm off to create some scheduled tasks...


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj said:


> Just to expand a little on what was mentioned above, I would recommend instead of using kmttg service to run auto transfers to use windows scheduler for 1st running "AutoSkip from SkipMode", and then running "Auto Transfers single cycle" say 30 minutes later. By running "AutoSkip from SkipMode" first, then the Auto Transfers step will have the information needed to generate cut points automatically without you having to manually run AutoSkip from SkipMode. Examples of how to set both of those up in windows scheduler are here:
> kmttg / Wiki / windows_task_scheduler


Think I'm good to go. One point -- and tell me if this is outrageous -- it took about 40 minutes to run the Autoskip from Skipmode task. I'll adjust the start times appropriately, but based on your comment above, I would have expected it to complete quicker?


----------



## moyekj

ACraigL said:


> Think I'm good to go. One point -- and tell me if this is outrageous -- it took about 40 minutes to run the Autoskip from Skipmode task. I'll adjust the start times appropriately, but based on your comment above, I would have expected it to complete quicker?


Depends how often you run and how many recordings with SkipMode you have. Since this is first time you are running it there were a lot of shows to process. If you run it regularly such that there are only a few shows per day to process it's not going to 40 minutes. (Obviously shows that already have AutoSkip data won't get re-processed the next time).


----------



## moyekj

BTW, the option to only run Ad Detect/Ad Cut for shows with AutoSkip data I just added and will be available in next release. Defaults to off.


----------



## reneg

karpodiem said:


> Hi there. I have three TiVo HD 652160s, and just recently ordered a TiVo Premier so I can transfer MPEG-4 recordings to the Premier, which can then transfer recordings to a desktop. What's the easiest way to transfer a recording from a HD to the Premier? Through the TiVo itself?
> 
> Also - can anyone share a sample .ts file from a recording they've performed in this manner; record via TiVo HD -> xfer to Premier/Roamio/Bolt -> transfer via TiVo Desktop or other application.


I have one Tivo HD still in operation. I initiate transfers from a Roamio to pull it from the the Tivo HD. I then transfer from the Roamio to a PC. As far as .ts or .tivo file, there's nothing really unique about the one from the Tivo HD vs other Tivos from what I can tell.


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj said:


> BTW, the option to only run Ad Detect/Ad Cut for shows with AutoSkip data I just added and will be available in next release. Defaults to off.


Woah! Awesome. Thanks for that!


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj said:


> Depends how often you run and how many recordings with SkipMode you have. Since this is first time you are running it there were a lot of shows to process. If you run it regularly such that there are only a few shows per day to process it's not going to 40 minutes. (Obviously shows that already have AutoSkip data won't get re-processed the next time).


In the GUI, I tried downloading and encoding a show without Ad Detect enabled. Comskip still ran for about 2 minutes. Is that expected? I figured it would go right to ffcut using the skip data edl.


----------



## moyekj

ACraigL said:


> In the GUI, I tried downloading and encoding a show without Ad Detect enabled. Comskip still ran for about 2 minutes. Is that expected? I figured it would go right to ffcut using the skip data edl.


You should have Ad Detect enabled if you also have Ad Cut enabled. Ad Detect will then generate skip points from AutoSkip data instead of calling comskip.


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj said:


> You should have Ad Detect enabled if you also have Ad Cut enabled. Ad Detect will then generate skip points from AutoSkip data instead of calling comskip.


I had it enabled initially, and the Comskip job got queued. I took that as a sign that it was not using the internal skip data. Rerunning the same program (30 min show), comskip ran for 1:50. I don't see any indication it's using anything other than comskip, but I'll take your word for it.


----------



## moyekj

If it's working as expected and the show you are processing has AutoSkip data (indicated with S in 1st column of table), comskip won't run at all. Make sure the show you are processing has an "S" in the 1st column, not just SKIP icon. SKIP means TiVo SkipMode is available for the show, "S" means kmttg AutoSkip entry is available to use as cut points.


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj said:


> If it's working as expected and the show you are processing has AutoSkip data (indicated with S in 1st column of table), comskip won't run at all. Make sure the show you are processing has an "S" in the 1st column, not just SKIP icon. SKIP means TiVo SkipMode is available for the show, "S" means kmttg AutoSkip entry is available to use as cut points.


Ok, that's definitely the problem. No "S" icon. Even after I hit [w], and manually ran the "Autoskip from Skipmode Task". I hit [w] again, and it asked to create skip data for 78 shows -- the same number as it previously asked. Is there any reason why this data wouldn't be saved? Permissions issues or something? It says it's creating it, for example:


Code:


Man Cave: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'Preacher - Sokosha'
(Setting pause point=0)
0: start=00:01:04.080 end=00:09:18.941
1: start=00:11:12.688 end=00:19:20.309
2: start=00:23:25.120 end=00:29:27.348
3: start=00:33:36.631 end=00:39:13.334
4: start=00:43:14.358 end=00:52:31.548
5: start=00:56:31.354 end=01:05:16.145
Saving AutoSkip entry: Preacher - Sokosha

But no "S" icon next to it. 
It also explains why it takes 40 minutes everytime I run the task -- nothing saved.

EDIT: NM. Enabling auto-skip service made the "S" show up. Trying again...
EDIT2: Yep, skipped right over comskip this time. I think I'm done bugging you. Thanks so much for your time today.


----------



## karpodiem

A Premier can transfer MPEG-4 recordings via TiVo Desktop, yes? I'm looking to spend the least amount of money on this (buying a TiVo Premier that has lifetime on eBay).


----------



## ThAbtO

karpodiem said:


> A Premier can transfer MPEG-4 recordings via TiVo Desktop, yes? I'm looking to spend the least amount of money on this (buying a TiVo Premier that has lifetime on eBay).


Premiere can transfer h.264/MPEG4, but its an older model. 2 or 4 tuners. You may be better with a Roamio, 4 or 6 tuners. Premiere 4 tuner, and Roamio 6 tuner is cable only.

If you are looking to go to OTA, it will never be on MPEG4.


----------



## ellinj

moyekj said:


> BTW, the option to only run Ad Detect/Ad Cut for shows with AutoSkip data I just added and will be available in next release. Defaults to off.


This is an awesome improvement, thanks, any idea when you will be releasing it?


----------



## moyekj

ellinj said:


> This is an awesome improvement, thanks, any idea when you will be releasing it?


Probably this coming Saturday.


----------



## moyekj

Getting some reports in kmttg sourceforge forum for a few users not getting full list of shows via RPC method. I'm starting to wonder if it's related to the change I made to only download NPL info for 25 shows at a time which I made in version 2.2u and 2.2v. Symptoms are kmttg shows it's downloading information on X number of shows, but a smaller # of shows is displayed in table or none at all. Anyone else running into that issue?


----------



## ACraigL

moyekj said:


> Getting some reports in kmttg sourceforge forum for a few users not getting full list of shows via RPC method. I'm starting to wonder if it's related to the change I made to only download NPL info for 25 shows at a time which I made in version 2.2u and 2.2v. Symptoms are kmttg shows it's downloading information on X number of shows, but a smaller # of shows is displayed in table or none at all. Anyone else running into that issue?


I'm showing +25 shows in my NPL (2.2v) and RPC is enabled.


----------



## erylflynn

I have an issue with KMTTG, comskip, and Linux. Seems that KMTTG in the middle of the comskip detection just kills the job. I can run using the same command line and get a successful run, but not from KMTTG. It runs for about 90 seconds and is terminated. The log file that is generated looks like just information from the INI file.

Below is the message and out put I get. I have decrypted and ran QS fix on it all separately and same result. Any suggestions to fix or to track down the cause?



Code:


comskip failed (exit code: 139 ) - check command: /usr/bin/comskip --ini /home/<myuser>/kmttg/comskip.ini "/home/<myuser>/kmttg/Cut/Iron Chef Eats - Piggin Out (05_07_2017).mp4"

Comskip 0.81.095, made using ffmpeg

Donator build

 [Cut out to save space in post]

 0:14:43 - 28690 frames in 69.85 sec(410.74 fps), 1.00 sec(425.00 fps), 50%

 0:14:57 - 29103 frames in 70.86 sec(410.71 fps), 1.00 sec(413.00 fps), 51%

 0:15:11 - 29513 frames in 71.85 sec(410.76 fps), 1.00 sec(410.00 fps), 52%

 0:15:24 - 29901 frames in 72.85 sec(410.45 fps), 1.00 sec(388.00 fps), 53%

30026 frames decoded in 90.16 seconds (333.03 fps)

Killing 'comskip' job: /usr/bin/comskip --ini /home/<myuser>/kmttg/comskip.ini "/home/<myuser>/kmttg/Cut/Iron Chef Eats - Piggin Out (05_07_2017).mp4"


----------



## ej42137

Working fine here; 284 shows reported and listed.

By the way, reducing the chunk size to 25 has made it *seem* to go faster for me, because of the more frequent and smoother updating. I like it, even if it might be slower in reality.


----------



## sflicker

I have been pleased with kmttg running as a service on one of my PCs running Windows 10. I recently upgraded part of my ethernet network to 10GBaseT between a NAS and 2 PCs running Windows 10. The Tivos all remain on 1 Gb hardwire ethernet switches as do several other PCs. I can copy files between to/from all the PCs, but the kmttg RPC NPL downloads fail and so do kmttg downloads. The failures occur from the service and from the GUI. They are generally timeout failures. I temporarily set up kmttg on a computer that is on a 1 Gb switch and it seems to work fine. I don't know what I should look for as the root of the problem. The 10GBaseT manage switch is a Netgear XS708 with the current version of the firmware. The 10 Gb cards in the PCs are Asus XG-C100C cards. The summary network topography is NAS, 2 PCs at 10 Gb to XS708. 1 1 Gb cable from XS708 to D-Link switch. 1 Gb links to D-Link switches near the Tivos. The Tivos include Roamio, Tivo Series 4, Tivo Series 3. Kmttg usually can execute an NPL to the series 3 Tivo, but it usually times out partway through download of a program. The Roamio periodically reboots when performing the RPC NPL, but usually just gives an RPC timeout somewhere around 1000 programs into the NPL load. The Series 4 usually can get the RPC NPL to go through, but it normally won't complete a program download. The Tivos, computers, and switches have been repeatedly rebooted (unplugged for 30 seconds or so). have never experienced this sort of behavior with ethernet switches. My experience has been that this is caused by port problems on the PC or router and that switches either work or they don't. I would appreciate any troubleshooting ideas. I am running kmttg 2.2v, the latest Windows patches, Norton Security Suite (disabling it does not change the behavior). The Roamio has 3475 recordings and the Tivo Series 4 has 1489. Thank-you for any ideas.


----------



## moyekj

When you run comskip from command line you should get the exit status. A "clean" command should have exit status 0. Looks like it's not giving exit status 0, but rather 139, which is why kmttg is reporting as a failure. If you run from csh in Linux, following completed run immediately execute this command from same shell to get status returned of previous command:
echo $status


----------



## JasonRossSmith

Hi,

I'm actually one of the people who posted that problem on SourceForge this AM.

I was going to try and cross post the details here but am having some issues being able to post it.

If I get that resolved would you like me to post the details here for others in case it helps? Or would that just muddy things up?

Thanks!

-J


----------



## moyekj

JasonRossSmith said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm actually one of the people who posted that problem on SourceForge this AM.
> 
> I was going to try and cross post the details here but am having some issues being able to post it.
> 
> If I get that resolved would you like me to post the details here for others in case it helps? Or would that just muddy things up?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -J


Will get a lot more attention/suggestions here. Out of curiosity, try an older version of kmttg v2.2t to see if the problem remains there. You can download the zip file, and just rename your current kmttg.jar and replace with kmttg.jar in the zip file:
https://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/OldFiles/kmttg_v2.2t.zip/download

Above version is before the change made to help those with many, many shows avoid potentially crashing their TiVos by having too many NPL titles downloaded at once.


----------



## JasonRossSmith

I'll try reverting to v2.2t tmw if I get some time.

For everyone else I simply cannot get this forum site to allow the post details. EVERY time I try (even after stripping out all links, etc. the sites web firewall blocks me. Seperate issue, I've notified Forum Operations Admins).

So here's hoping a link to the thread on SourceForge works!

kmttg / Discussion / General Discussion:Shows not in NPL


----------



## erylflynn

moyekj said:


> When you run comskip from command line you should get the exit status. A "clean" command should have exit status 0. Looks like it's not giving exit status 0, but rather 139, which is why kmttg is reporting as a failure. If you run from csh in Linux, following completed run immediately execute this command from same shell to get status returned of previous command:
> echo $status


Comes back with an empty line. Seems to run about 90 seconds for me as well, but the output completes when I run it, but there is an issue when KMTTG does.



Code:


---------------------------------------------------- 
Block list after weighing 
---------------------------------------------------- 
 #     sbf  bs  be     fs     fe        ts        te       len     sc   scr cmb   ar                   cut    bri logo   vol sil   corr stdev   cc 
 0:++    7   0   7      1   6198     0.00s   385.92s   385.92s   0.00  0.21   0 1.78            EL    v   b  1904+ 0.70 2285+ 980  0.000   190            
 1:--    7   7   0   6199   7075   385.99s   440.79s    54.81s   2.25  0.31   2 1.78              C   v      2002+ 0.00 2027- 97-  0.000   200            
 2:--    4   1   3   7076   7639   440.85s   476.14s    35.29s   5.81  0.22   4 1.78              CN  v a b  2012+ 0.00 2270+ 980  0.000   201            
 3:--    4   4   0   7640   7871   476.20s   491.27s    15.07s  15.50  0.12   3 2.65           A  C S   a     456- 0.00 1946- 96-  0.000    45            
 4:--    4   1   3   7872   8571   491.33s   536.23s    44.90s   4.50  0.18   1 1.78              C S v   b  1635- 0.00 2231+ 980  0.000   163            
 5:++    4   3   1   8572   9878   536.29s   619.22s    82.93s   1.00  0.14   0 1.78                  v      1185- 0.00 1987- 96-  0.000   118            
 6:++   10   2   8   9879  13371   619.29s   841.26s   221.97s   0.00  0.19   0 1.78            EL    v   b  1515- 0.64 2077- 980  0.000   151            
 7:--    9   9   0  13372  14591   841.32s   916.83s    75.50s   4.50  0.22   3 1.78              CN    a    1429- 0.00 2403+ 980  0.000   142            
 8:--    1   1   0  14592  14821   916.89s   931.82s    14.93s  27.00  0.08   4 2.44           A  C S   a     569- 0.00 2059- 980  0.000    56            
 9:--    2   1   1  14822  15312   931.88s   961.99s    30.11s   6.00  0.28   2 1.78              C S v      2368+ 0.00 1971- 980  0.000   236            
10:++    1   1   0  15313  16843   962.06s  1051.27s    89.21s   1.00  0.32   0 1.78                      b  2403+ 0.00 2095- 97-  0.000   240            
11:++    1   1   0  16844  16900  1051.33s  1055.02s     3.69s   1.00  0.18   0 1.78                      b   982- 0.00 2313+ 93-  0.000    98            
12:++    2   1   1  16901  21966  1055.09s  1370.51s   315.42s   0.00  0.26   0 1.78            EL        b  1985+ 0.54 2240+ 980  0.000   198            
13:++    1   1   0  21967  22570  1370.57s  1409.81s    39.24s   1.00  0.16   0 1.78                  v      1324- 0.00 2366+ 980  0.000   132            
14:++    1   1   0  22571  24279  1409.88s  1515.66s   105.78s   1.00  0.43   0 1.78                  v   b  3110+ 0.00 2281+ 980  0.000   311            
15:++    1   1   0  24280  27823  1515.72s  1738.54s   222.82s   0.00  0.20   0 1.78  7      {  EL    v a br 1617- 0.37 2173- 980  0.000   161            

27823 Frames Processed 
Commercials were found.


----------



## moyekj

My guess is you're using bash shell. In which case do this instead of "echo $status" right after running comskip:
echo $?
Most likely non-zero exit code being returned is the issue.

Also note: while comskip is running in kmttg job table double click on the entry to see stdout/stderr to see if it matches what you see when you run from command line.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> Getting some reports in kmttg sourceforge forum for a few users not getting full list of shows via RPC method. I'm starting to wonder if it's related to the change I made to only download NPL info for 25 shows at a time which I made in version 2.2u and 2.2v. Symptoms are kmttg shows it's downloading information on X number of shows, but a smaller # of shows is displayed in table or none at all. Anyone else running into that issue?


Running 2.2v and not seeing issues - NPL # of shows for 3 tivos; 625, 137, & 38


----------



## erylflynn

moyekj said:


> My guess is you're using bash shell. In which case do this instead of "echo $status" right after running comskip:
> echo $?
> Most likely non-zero exit code being returned is the issue.
> 
> Also note: while comskip is running in kmttg job table double click on the entry to see stdout/stderr to see if it matches what you see when you run from command line.


You are correct, bash shell. Using that echo I get a 0 return code.

Didn't know you could see the standard out. Here is something odd.

stdout excerpt:


Code:


The commandline used was:
/usr/bin/comskip --ini /home/<myuser>/kmttg/comskip.ini "/home/<myuser>/kmttg/Cut/Iron Chef Eats - Piggin Out (05_07_2017).mp4"
{Cut for brevity}
Setting ini file to /home/<myuser>/kmttg/comskip.ini as per commandline
Using /home/<myuser>/kmttg/comskip.ini for initiation values.
52117 Frames Processed
Commercials were found.

And stderr excerpt:


Code:


Comskip 0.81.095, made using ffmpeg
Donator build
 0:00:30 - 928 frames in 1.00 sec(928.00 fps), 1.00 sec(928.00 fps), 1%
{cut for brevity}
 0:28:07 - 50566 frames in 58.53 sec(863.93 fps), 1.00 sec(846.00 fps), 97%
 0:28:38 - 51506 frames in 59.53 sec(865.21 fps), 1.00 sec(940.00 fps), 98%
52117 frames decoded in 60.27 seconds (864.73 fps)

It seems the actual frame processing is in stderr but the rest in stdout.


----------



## moyekj

Well it looks like to me like commercials are getting detected, but it's just returning non-zero exit code to kmttg. Probably the easiest thing to do is make a wrapper "comskip" script that always returns exit status 0. For example, create /home/<myuser>/comskip file:


Code:


#!/bin/sh
/usr/bin/comskip "[email protected]"
exit 0

chmod +x /home/<myuser>/comskip

Then in kmttg config set the above wrapper script as the comskip executable for kmttg to use.


----------



## erylflynn

moyekj said:


> Well it looks like to me like commercials are getting detected, but it's just returning non-zero exit code to kmttg. Probably the easiest thing to do is make a wrapper "comskip" script that always returns exit status 0. For example, create /home/<myuser>/comskip file:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> /usr/bin/comskip "[email protected]"
> exit 0
> 
> chmod +x /home/<myuser>/comskip
> 
> Then in kmttg config set the above wrapper script as the comskip executable for kmttg to use.


Failed again. Seems the exit code is not the issue, but something else. Could it be the it pipes all the percent complete lines to stderr making the application think it failed no matter what the return code is?



Code:


comskip failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: /home/<myuser>/kmttg/comskip --ini /home/<myuser>/kmttg/comskip.ini "/home/<myuser>/kmttg/Cut/Iron Chef Eats - Piggin Out (05_07_2017).mp4"

Comskip 0.81.095, made using ffmpeg

Donator build

 0:00:30 - 912 frames in 1.00 sec(912.00 fps), 1.00 sec(912.00 fps), 1%
{cut for brevity}
 0:28:38 - 51506 frames in 59.52 sec(865.36 fps), 1.00 sec(920.00 fps), 98%

52117 frames decoded in 60.28 seconds (864.58 fps)

of note all of the text above is in red inside the KMTTG output bar.


----------



## moyekj

Then the problem is either kmttg can't find the output edl file in the expected place, or the edl file is empty. Looking at code that's actually the only check done. The check for 0 exit status is commented out. So check if the edl file is being output properly and is non-zero size. Could also be a timing issue, if edl file output is going to an NFS mount, perhaps there is some delay between when comskip finishes and the edl file is actually readable.
(Would have been helpful for kmttg to spit out the name of the edl file it was looking for when such error happens, and I'll add that for future releases).


----------



## JasonRossSmith

moyekj said:


> Getting some reports in kmttg sourceforge forum for a few users not getting full list of shows via RPC method. I'm starting to wonder if it's related to the change I made to only download NPL info for 25 shows at a time which I made in version 2.2u and 2.2v. Symptoms are kmttg shows it's downloading information on X number of shows, but a smaller # of shows is displayed in table or none at all. Anyone else running into that issue?


Hey Kevin,

My problem pulld a Keyser Söze...

I went to start prepping to revert to v2.2t like you suggested, and for the hell of it, just went ahead and clicked the button one last time to refresh the NPL and just like that... the problem was gone...

So, not gonna downgrade to v2.2t, now that it seems to be running. But like anyone "not knowing why" does bug me.

Is there any possible way that the massive amount of change introduced to the TiVo's HDD Sunday night, could have been impacting things somehow? Such as me permenantly deleting ~200 shows, and recovering ~30 or shows in the span of about ~1-2 Min via KMMTG Remote access to Deleted items.

Because of all that change to the HDD usage, etc. could the TiVo have decided to run some behind the scenes maintenance process on the HDD to clean things up? Sort of like a defrag? Perhaps that caused the NPL pull to be able to partially succeed (Pulled number of shows, and space used) but not accurately complete the task of pulling all the data needed to build the table?

Thanks again for such a great program, and the great community here!


----------



## moyekj

Especially since both RPC and non-RPC methods had same problems I'd say for sure the issue was on your TiVo side.


----------



## moyekj

Both users now reporting RPC based NPL issues have now solved their problems, so doesn't look like an issue.


----------



## erylflynn

moyekj said:


> Then the problem is either kmttg can't find the output edl file in the expected place, or the edl file is empty. Looking at code that's actually the only check done. The check for 0 exit status is commented out. So check if the edl file is being output properly and is non-zero size. Could also be a timing issue, if edl file output is going to an NFS mount, perhaps there is some delay between when comskip finishes and the edl file is actually readable.
> (Would have been helpful for kmttg to spit out the name of the edl file it was looking for when such error happens, and I'll add that for future releases).


I cannot locate an EDL file anywhere. I am running it as my user, the folder is in my home directory and all files and folders have my user as owner, and the standard users group of users. All output directories are either /home/<mysuer>/kmttg/ or sub paths.

files /home/<mysuer>/kmttg
.Tivo output /home/<mysuer>/kmttg/Download
.mpg /home/<mysuer>/kmttg/Download
QS fix /home/<mysuer>/kmttg/QS_fix
.mpg cut /home/<mysuer>/kmttg/Cut
Encode Output /home/<mysuer>/kmttg


----------



## moyekj

Well there's your problem. If you run from command line is it generating .edl file anywhere? Make sure the comskip.ini file you are using specifies to output edl format.


----------



## ThAbtO

erylflynn said:


> I cannot locate an EDL file anywhere. I am running it as my user, the folder is in my home directory and all files and folders have my user as owner, and the standard users group of users. All output directories are either /home/<mysuer>/kmttg/ or sub paths.
> 
> files /home/<mysuer>/kmttg
> .Tivo output /home/<mysuer>/kmttg/Download
> .mpg /home/<mysuer>/kmttg/Download
> QS fix /home/<mysuer>/kmttg/QS_fix
> .mpg cut /home/<mysuer>/kmttg/Cut
> Encode Output /home/<mysuer>/kmttg


[Noted in red]
Is this correct, or should it be <myuser>?


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> [Noted in red]
> Is this correct, or should it be <myuser>?


I think he just wants to hide his username, so <...> is something else.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> I think he just wants to hide his username, so <...> is something else.


I just hope its not a mistyping in the config.


----------



## erylflynn

moyekj said:


> I think he just wants to hide his username, so <...> is something else.


Yes, it is always a good practice to not share your user ID online. Just another piece of the puzzle for access best not given away. And darn I mistyped my <myuser> replacement.

Everything else works up to this point, it downloads, decrypts and converts to MP4. Even runs comskip on it, just not creating the EDL file for some reason.


----------



## moyekj

erylflynn said:


> Yes, it is always a good practice to not share your user ID online. Just another piece of the puzzle for access best not given away. And darn I mistyped my <myuser> replacement.
> 
> Everything else works up to this point, it downloads, decrypts and converts to MP4. Even runs comskip on it, just not creating the EDL file for some reason.


As I said, check your comskip.ini file. There's a setting in there somewhere telling comskip to output EDL. My guess is what you have perhaps is not setting that, so comskip is not generating .edl file output.


----------



## JasonRossSmith

moyekj said:


> Especially since both RPC and non-RPC methods had same problems I'd say for sure the issue was on your TiVo side.


Yeah that was kind of my gut check. Didn't immediately think of it because the first NPL refresh after all those deletions/recovers worked fine.

Might be a good thing to note somewhere that if you do that much deleting/recovering and have that specific problem, unfortunately best option might be to just wait 24 hrs for the TiVo's invisible "black box" HDD maintenance to complete before driving yourself crazy!


----------



## erylflynn

moyekj said:


> As I said, check your comskip.ini file. There's a setting in there somewhere telling comskip to output EDL. My guess is what you have perhaps is not setting that, so comskip is not generating .edl file output.


That was it, never saw anywhere about comskip files needing to had a line for EDL. Might be a good error check, no EDL file found.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## elprice7345

@moyekj - I'm unable to download metadata for a specific show: "Snowfall - A Long Time Coming".

I haven't had issues with any other show. I've restarted kmttg and my TiVo and still have the issue.

The video downloads correctly, just not the metadata file.

Any thoughts?

kmttg message:


Code:


Snowfall - A Long Time Coming
Recorded Thu 08/10/2017 12:08 AM on 631=FXHD-E, Duration=65 mins, EpisodeNumber=106, originalAirDate=2017-08-09
Franklin turns to Jerome for guidance, resulting in an unexpected encounter. Also: Teddy contemplates a different future for his family and Gustavo and Lucia enlist business partners from Gustavo's past.
>> CREATING K:\Download\Snowfall-106-2017-08-10-A Long Time Coming.mpg.txt ...
https://192.168.15.111:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=56497
metadata job completed: 0:00:01
---DONE--- job=javametadata output=K:\Download\Snowfall-106-2017-08-10-A Long Time Coming.mpg.txt
com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.io.MalformedByteSequenceException: Invalid byte 3 of 3-byte UTF-8 sequence.

Display Data from kmttg:


Code:


Snowfall - A Long Time Coming
Recorded Wed 08/09/2017 09:00 PM on 631=FXHD-E, Duration=65 mins, EpisodeNumber=106, originalAirDate=2017-08-09
Franklin turns to Jerome for guidance, resulting in an unexpected encounter. Also: Teddy contemplates a different future for his family and Gustavo and Lucia enlist business partners from Gustavo's past.
EpisodeNumber = 106
ExpirationImage = save-until-i-delete-recording
HD = Yes
ProgramId = EP0371792927-0375491360
ProgramId_unique = EP0371792927-0375491360_1502330400000
SeriesEpNumber = s01e06
SeriesId = SH0371792927
channel = FXHD-E
channelNum = 631
clipMetadataId = tivo:cm.50940
collectionId = tivo:cl.371792927
contentId = tivo:ct.375491360
date = Wed 08/09/2017
date_long = Wed 08/09/2017 09:00 PM
description = Franklin turns to Jerome for guidance, resulting in an unexpected encounter. Also: Teddy contemplates a different future for his family and Gustavo and Lucia enlist business partners from Gustavo's past.
duration = 3898000
episode = 06
episodeTitle = A Long Time Coming
gmt = 1502330400000
kuid = yes
offerId = tivo:of.ctd.111008801.631.cable.2017-08-10-02-00-00.3840
originalAirDate = 2017-08-09
recordingId = tivo:rc.602019
season = 01
size = 1918894080
sizeGB = 1.79 GB
title = Snowfall - A Long Time Coming
titleOnly = Snowfall
tivoName = Living Room
url = http://192.168.15.111:80/download/Snowfall.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=56495
url_TiVoVideoDetails = https://192.168.15.111:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=56495


----------



## reneg

Hmm, I had the same issue with this episode. I assumed it was a glitch. I deleted the episode and set up my Tivo to record it again.

[Edit] Attached is the Chunk-01 XML file (appended with .txt for upload) from the .TiVo file which was extracted with the tivolibre -D option. If I remember correctly, the metadata is extracted from Chunk 1 and not chunk 2. I'm guessing it's the vWriter element that is causing the issue. First episode where this name (Suarezâ€�Pico|Tatiana) appears in the series.


----------



## moyekj

Yes I think the problem is in TiVo metadata using illegal xml syntax, or at least something that the Java xml parser can't handle in the xml. Not really much I can do about it, so since this is very infrequent issue just use MG3 or some other tool to generate the metadata file for this episode/series.


----------



## lpwcomp

That xml is interesting in that it is missing both the series and program uniqueid (aka seriesId and programId).


----------



## reneg

lpwcomp said:


> That xml is interesting in that it is missing both the series and program uniqueid (aka seriesId and programId).


Chunk 2 had both the seriesId & programId, so I must have misremembered which one is used to generate the metadata. Must come from chunk 2, and not chunk 1.


----------



## lpwcomp

reneg said:


> Chunk 2 had both the seriesId & programId, so I must have misremembered which one is used to generate the metadata. Must come from chunk 2, and not chunk 1.


Yeah, I couldn't remember either.


----------



## moyekj

v2.3a version is now released.
Contains new config--AutoSkip option *Only run Ad Skip/Ad Detect for shows with AutoSkip data*
Release notes:
kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


----------



## cbpowers

Hope this isn't too far removed but got a couple questions. I'm in the process of using kmttg to convert tivo files to another format. 

1) When I view the converted show listings thru my TiVos, I don't see much detail for the title. What can I do to improve the title? I want to say just changing the title doesn't work. Do I need to change the *.mp4.txt file contents and that'll control what gets displayed? 

2) Do these *.mp4.txt files contain the details that's shown in "info" on the tivo when looking for details? Seem to just have a bunch of txt files for each show, guess one initially and then one for this conversion? It'd be nice to remove stuff not needed. 

Thanks in advance,
Chris


----------



## mlippert

cbpowers said:


> Hope this isn't too far removed but got a couple questions. I'm in the process of using kmttg to convert tivo files to another format.
> 
> 1) When I view the converted show listings thru my TiVos, I don't see much detail for the title. What can I do to improve the title? I want to say just changing the title doesn't work. Do I need to change the *.mp4.txt file contents and that'll control what gets displayed?


How are you seeing your converted shows on your TiVos? I'm guessing pyTivo (it's the only way I know of).



cbpowers said:


> 2) Do these *.mp4.txt files contain the details that's shown in "info" on the tivo when looking for details? Seem to just have a bunch of txt files for each show, guess one initially and then one for this conversion? It'd be nice to remove stuff not needed.


The *.txt files that kmttg creates contain all the metadata about the show that kmttg gathered from the TiVo when it downloaded it. The contents are in a format recognizable by pyTivo which will send it back to the TiVo along with the matching video file so the TiVo can display more information about it. There is also a utility called Metagenerator 3 (although I haven't been able to find the source repository for that) which can help create the metadata .txt file if the original video didn't come from the TiVo. I haven't actually used MG3 yet.

pyTivo has some rules for how it finds a metadata .txt file for a given video file, but if there is one that is the full video filename+extension+.txt that's the one it will use, and you don't need any other .txt files.


----------



## reneg

If you are using pyTivo to view on your Tivo, then the <show>.mp4.txt file is important to provide details from the "info" button. If you are using Plex to view on your Tivo, then how you name the encoded file is important and the <show>.mp4.txt file is not used.


----------



## cbpowers

Actually, what I was talking about was looking at the TiVo listing, scroll to bottom, connect to TiVo Desktop and from there, I'll see the shows I've converted from kmttg. I want to say I've transferred them as well and get similar results with names, but that was a while ago and may be different with current version. I'll play around with the files / info provided. 

Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

cbpowers said:


> Actually, what I was talking about was looking at the TiVo listing, scroll to bottom, connect to TiVo Desktop and from there, I'll see the shows I've converted from kmttg. I want to say I've transferred them as well and get similar results with names, but that was a while ago and may be different with current version. I'll play around with the files / info provided.
> 
> Thanks!


You have to use pyTivo to return files to the TiVo and maintain most metadata. With TiVo Desktop you are going to lose a lot of metadata.


----------



## lpwcomp

The only way you get *any *metadata with TD is if it is a .tivo file.


----------



## mrsean

I've been away from this forum for a while. Has the ability to send downloaded .tivo files back up to the box been fixed yet?


----------



## lpwcomp

mrsean said:


> I've been away from this forum for a while. Has the ability to send downloaded .tivo files back up to the box been fixed yet?


If you're talking about Push (initiated from the PC) capability then no, it's still broken and will probably never be fixed.

Pull was never broken.


----------



## cbpowers

OK, this may or may just be luck, but seem to have found something that works for me...

What I'm doing is converting TiVo shows using kmttg, the output (m4v) goes into a directory that is attached to TiVo (iSCSI). 

I rename any txt file to save_filename (didn't want to dump it in case my plans change later). 

When I go to TiVo, this seems to work - I'll see that the name displayed will match the filename. 

Not sure if the issue I had prior was with the txt files and maybe even having a TiVo.txt and then the kmttg txt file too. 

But, think this is what I was looking for. Now just need to rename everything to be title+description+seriesID or some combo for the ones that need it. I've got "new" going to the name I want.


----------



## ThAbtO

cbpowers said:


> OK, this may or may just be luck, but seem to have found something that works for me...
> 
> What I'm doing is converting TiVo shows using kmttg, the output (m4v) goes into a directory that is attached to TiVo (iSCSI).
> 
> I rename any txt file to save_filename (didn't want to dump it in case my plans change later).
> 
> When I go to TiVo, this seems to work - I'll see that the name displayed will match the filename.
> 
> Not sure if the issue I had prior was with the txt files and maybe even having a TiVo.txt and then the kmttg txt file too.
> 
> But, think this is what I was looking for. Now just need to rename everything to be title+description+seriesID or some combo for the ones that need it. I've got "new" going to the name I want.


For Metadata file to work, the video file(s) and .txt file need to be the same.

Example:
Discovered - s01e01 - I discovered it.Tivo (downloaded Tivo file, deleted after decode)
Discovered - s01e01 - I discovered it.mpg (decoded)
Discovered - s01e01 - I discovered it.mpg.txt (Metadata file) This txt file would contain the title, description, SeriesID, etc. and it can be edited. Just leave the tags ie: description: or Title: as is. You can change whatever follows those tags.


----------



## mlippert

cbpowers said:


> What I'm doing is converting TiVo shows using kmttg, the output (m4v) goes into a directory that is attached to TiVo (iSCSI).


I'm not quite sure what you've got going on here. What does "a directory that is attached to TiVo (iSCSI)" mean?

Is that hardware connected to your TiVo which you can also write to from your PC (which I haven't heard of)? Or by "attached to TiVo" do you really just mean the directory configured in TiVo Desktop for videos to display on your actual TiVo? Or something else entirely?


----------



## mattack

I'm on 2.3a. 
I'm now getting a slightly different error than I described in 
#10979
org.xml.sax.SAXParseException; lineNumber: 1; columnNumber: 4920; The reference to entity "amp" must end with the ';' delimiter.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> I'm on 2.3a.
> I'm now getting a slightly different error than I described in
> #10979
> org.xml.sax.SAXParseException; lineNumber: 1; columnNumber: 4920; The reference to entity "amp" must end with the ';' delimiter.


My "fix" a couple of releases ago to replace erroneous/improper '&' character in TiVo xml with proper "&" syntax was missing semicolon at the end which is probably why. i.e. My attempt at working around TiVo bug had a bug itself. I've fixed it for next release but wasn't really planning a release just for this, so if it's something you really need PM me and I can get you a fixed kmttg.jar.


----------



## ThAbtO

I think it would be better to replace the "&" with the word "and" for file, description, metadata, etc.


----------



## kielsky

Not sure if this is the place for a feature request -- but I would like to suggest a progress bar or info about the present state of the "Network Connect".


----------



## moyekj

kielsky said:


> Not sure if this is the place for a feature request -- but I would like to suggest a progress bar or info about the present state of the "Network Connect".


 That information is not available/accessible through RPC that I know of.


----------



## lpwcomp

ThAbtO said:


> I think it would be better to replace the "&" with the word "and" for file, description, metadata, etc.


I disagree.


----------



## ej42137

ThAbtO said:


> I think it would be better to replace the "&" with the word "and" for file, description, metadata, etc.


I disagree as well; changing the text would be a bad thing.


----------



## moyekj

v2.3b version released with fix to replacing & with & in non-xml compliant tivo metadata and more robust localhost IP determination for streambaby launch from Remote control.

kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


----------



## eohrnberger

moyekj said:


> You can't use OpenJDK version of Java as it does NOT include Java FX. You should use the Oracle version of Java instead. Here's an example of a linux installation I'm using with a Java installation that works (note Java SE instead of OpenJDK):
> 
> java -version
> java version "1.8.0_60"
> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_60-b27)
> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.60-b23, mixed mode)
> 
> Basically, you can download:
> http://javadl.oracle.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=211989
> 
> Then unzip and untar it:
> gunzip -c jre-8u101-linux-x64.tar.gz | tar xvf -
> 
> Then make sure you run java from there:
> ./jre1.8.0_101/bin/java -version
> java version "1.8.0_101"
> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_101-b13)
> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.101-b13, mixed mode)


I must be missing something, literally.

I believe I have the correct java installed.


Code:


#>java -version
java version "1.8.0_144"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_144-b01)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.144-b01, mixed mode)

Yet, when I execute ./kmttg, I receive this error message:


Code:


#./kmttg
Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandler in thread "main"
Shutdown hook executing

Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandler in thread "Thread-0"

Hmm. The java installation is the jdk-8u144-linux-x64.tar.gz from the Oracle web site. Not knowing java very much, the only thing I can think of is that there is some sort of class library that I'm missing, or I don't have my CLASSPATH env var set correctly.


----------



## moyekj

Instead of using "kmttg" script try as follows:
java -jar kmttg.jar


----------



## eohrnberger

moyekj said:


> Instead of using "kmttg" script try as follows:
> java -jar kmttg.jar


Yeah, tried that, but got the same error message.


----------



## moyekj

You shouldn't need any CLASSPATH env var, so if you are setting that then unset it.


----------



## eohrnberger

moyekj said:


> You shouldn't need any CLASSPATH env var, so if you are setting that then unset it.


No, no CLASSPATH being set.

What sort of Java libraries does this program depend on? Perhaps I'm missing some of those?


----------



## moyekj

I don't think it's a problem with missing Java libraries. Just downloaded and tried the exact same jdk-8u144-linux-x64.tar.gz you are using on a CentOS 6.6 system and it worked fine with kmttg for me:

> java -version
java version "1.8.0_144"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_144-b01)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.144-b01, mixed mode)
> java -jar kmttg.jar

Seems like you may be running as root user which I've never tried. Don't know if that has anything to do with problem...


----------



## HerronScott

moyekj said:


> Seems like you may be running as root user which I've never tried. Don't know if that has anything to do with problem...


Some of the searches on that error did seem to point to that.

Scott


----------



## eohrnberger

moyekj said:


> I don't think it's a problem with missing Java libraries. Just downloaded and tried the exact same jdk-8u144-linux-x64.tar.gz you are using on a CentOS 6.6 system and it worked fine with kmttg for me:
> 
> > java -version
> java version "1.8.0_144"
> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_144-b01)
> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.144-b01, mixed mode)
> > java -jar kmttg.jar
> 
> Seems like you may be running as root user which I've never tried. Don't know if that has anything to do with problem...


I'm running on Gentoo. I also tried running under a regular user, to the same results.

I have to admit, at this point I'm kinda out of ideas as to what to try next to resolve this.


----------



## moyekj

Can you run any .jar file with your current setup?
For example, one that comes with the java installation:
java -jar lib/jconsole.jar

Also, if you are setting JAVA_HOME env var make sure it's correct path.


----------



## eohrnberger

moyekj said:


> Can you run any .jar file with your current setup?
> For example, one that comes with the java installation:
> java -jar lib/jconsole.jar
> 
> Also, if you are setting JAVA_HOME env var make sure it's correct path.


This works just fine: java -jar /opt/oracle-jdk-bin-1.8.0.144/lib/jconsole.jar
What appears to be the console window is displayed properly (I cancel out and close the window, not knowing what to do with it).

And I'm also running galleon as well (and Azerus on occasion).

The system in question is due for a reboot in a few hours, perhaps that'll clear it up? I've been updating some of the SW packages today.


----------



## moyekj

I guess you can try explicit setting of JAVA_HOME and CLASSPATH to see if they help at all:
export JAVA_HOME="/opt/oracle-jdk-bin-1.8.0.144"
export CLASSPATH="/opt/oracle-jdk-bin-1.8.0.144/lib"
java -jar kmttg.jar


----------



## eohrnberger

moyekj said:


> I guess you can try explicit setting of JAVA_HOME and CLASSPATH to see if they help at all:
> export JAVA_HOME="/opt/oracle-jdk-bin-1.8.0.144"
> export CLASSPATH="/opt/oracle-jdk-bin-1.8.0.144/lib"
> java -jar kmttg.jar


Yup. Tried that:


Code:


/usr/share/kmttg_v2.3b#export JAVA_HOME="/opt/oracle-jdk-bin-1.8.0.144"
/usr/share/kmttg_v2.3b#export CLASSPATH="/opt/oracle-jdk-bin-1.8.0.144/lib"
/usr/share/kmttg_v2.3b#>java -jar kmttg.jar

Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandler in thread "main"
Shutdown hook executing

Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandler in thread "Thread-0"

Hmm.


----------



## moyekj

Note that kmttg is running a little since "Shutdown hook executing" is part of kmttg. I guess you can run with -d argument (debug mode) to see how far it's getting:
java -jar kmttg.jar -d >debug.log 2>debug.log


----------



## eohrnberger

moyekj said:


> Note that kmttg is running a little since "Shutdown hook executing" is part of kmttg. I guess you can run with -d argument (debug mode) to see how far it's getting:
> java -jar kmttg.jar -d >debug.log 2>debug.log


OK.


Code:


/usr/share/kmttg_v2.3b#>java -jar kmttg.jar -d >debug.log 2>debug.log
/usr/share/kmttg_v2.3b#>cat debug.log
Shutdown hook executing
ClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandler in thread "main"

Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandler in thread "Thread-0"

Ahh. Hmm.


----------



## moyekj

Try:
java -jar kmttg.jar -d >stdout.log 2>stderr.log
Then look at each log separately. Doesn't sound like it's even getting to logging point though. Don't know what else to tell you...


----------



## eohrnberger

moyekj said:


> Try:
> java -jar kmttg.jar -d >stdout.log 2>stderr.log
> Then look at each log separately. Doesn't sound like it's even getting to logging point though. Don't know what else to tell you...





Code:


/usr/share/kmttg_v2.3b#> java -jar kmttg.jar -d >stdout.log 2>stderr.log
/usr/share/kmttg_v2.3b#>cat stderr.log

Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandler in thread "main"

Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandler in thread "Thread-0"
/usr/share/kmttg_v2.3b#>cat stdout.log
Shutdown hook executing

Yeah, I agree. A real head scratcher, this one.


----------



## eohrnberger

Had a brand new fedora VM hand, and tried it there with the same results.

Whatever I'm doing wrong, I'm doing it consistently it would appear.


----------



## moyekj

You should try the jre Java installation instead of jdk.


----------



## Sparky1234

Interesting note: 

1. My TiVos would not rename correctly to each other on the same network. 
2. TiVo online TiVo naming would not change and displayed old name.

I completely uninstalled kmttg on 2 computers and reinstalled kmttg then TiVo naming was correct all around. Somehow kmttg was introducing several iterations of TiVo names.


----------



## moyekj

Renaming TiVos has always been problematic with TiVo taking time to fully take. Until rebooted the TiVos will still advertise their old names on the local network. Usually time + rebooting all renamed TiVos fixes any issues.


----------



## eohrnberger

moyekj said:


> You should try the jre Java installation instead of jdk.


Hey, first thanks for your help.

Second, I figured that it was a Gentoo related issue, and raised the question in their forums. As it turns out, javafx is needed for kmttg, so that has to be enabled, java jdk re-emerged so that
javafx would be loaded. Of course, javafx also has a dependancy on alsa, which also had to be enabled.

Cheers.


----------



## mfc90125

I just installed KMTTG so that I can auto-transfer shows into my Plex. However, when I try to start the service it tells me "Service Not Installed". I read a previous string about this on here, asking the poster to look for the Service32 folder on the main drive or wherever KMTTG is installed. However, the .bat file I'm looking for isn't there. Any ideas on how to start this while running Windows 7 or 10? 

To be truthful and quite blunt, KMTTG is not intuitive at all. Moving even baby steps with this software feels like a major milestone. 

Thanks for everyone's help in advance.


----------



## ACraigL

mfc90125 said:


> I just installed KMTTG so that I can auto-transfer shows into my Plex. However, when I try to start the service it tells me "Service Not Installed". I read a previous string about this on here, asking the poster to look for the Service32 folder on the main drive or wherever KMTTG is installed. However, the .bat file I'm looking for isn't there. Any ideas on how to start this while running Windows 7 or 10?
> 
> To be truthful and quite blunt, KMTTG is not intuitive at all. Moving even baby steps with this software feels like a major milestone.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's help in advance.


Did you try (from the program), Auto-Transfers > Service > Install ?
I've been using KMTTG since the the beginning, so I don't have a lot of perspective on how challenging a fresh look would be, but you're dealing with a unique set of features, so I would expect a learning curve. Calling it non-intuitive isn't really fair IMO. It's like saying Photoshop was hard the first time I used it, haha.

If the above command doesn't work, try reinstalling KMTTG. Not sure why it wouldn't be present as part of the normal install. You might also check the services control panel -- it might be set to stop for some reason. Usually just starting it, or a reboot resolves that.


----------



## mfc90125

ACraigL said:


> Did you try (from the program), Auto-Transfers > Service > Install ?
> I've been using KMTTG since the the beginning, so I don't have a lot of perspective on how challenging a fresh look would be, but you're dealing with a unique set of features, so I would expect a learning curve. Calling it non-intuitive isn't really fair IMO. It's like saying Photoshop was hard the first time I used it, haha.
> 
> If the above command doesn't work, try reinstalling KMTTG. Not sure why it wouldn't be present as part of the normal install. You might also check the services control panel -- it might be set to stop for some reason. Usually just starting it, or a reboot resolves that.


Thanks. Didn't work and gave me the same error. I think I'll reinstall. Had it in the same folder as the Plex server, maybe this time I'll put right into the C: Drive?


----------



## ClearToLand

mfc90125 said:


> *I just installed KMTTG* so that I can auto-transfer shows into my Plex. However, *when I try to start the service it tells me "Service Not Installed"*. I read a previous string about this on here, asking the poster to *look for the Service32 folder* on the main drive or wherever KMTTG is installed. However, the .bat file I'm looking for isn't there. Any ideas on how to start this while running Windows 7 or 10?


I'm happily running v2.2S (NOT as a Service) and I have 5 .BAT files and 1 .VBS file in L:\TiVo\kmttg\service\win32.
How old are those references to a "Service32" folder?
Are you sure that you have the folder name correct?
What do you see relating to kmttg on your Windows Services screen?
- Did you INSTALL the kmttg service?
- Did you START the kmttg service?
- Is the kmttg service RUNNING?
- Did you check your Windows EVENT LOG for errors?
How much of your personal time have you invested in reading the *EXTENSIVE* Wiki Kevin (aka @moyekj) maintains?



mfc90125 said:


> ...*To be truthful and quite blunt, KMTTG is not intuitive at all*. Moving even baby steps with this software feels like a major milestone...


*To be quite blunt*, kmttg is a FEATURE LADEN program (YEARS in creation / tuning / bug squashing / upgrading; successfully run DAILY by MANY) and, IMO, *you are being quite RUDE* complaining about something that you received for free.

I spent SEVERAL WEEKS reading about kmttg *BEFORE* I installed it, along with constant re-visits to the Wiki as questions arise AFTER installation. As a Private Pilot w/IFR rating, I would equate learning how kmttg works to learning how to fly an ASEL airplane - sure, on Day 1, with an instructor in the right seat, you'll be able to take off *BUT* unless you're EXTREMELY talented, you won't be able to land SAFELY. Before I took my first flying lesson, I spent YEARS with Microsoft's Flight Simulator program (starting out w/ version 1 on an Atari 800 before progressing to more advanced versions on IBM PC Clones). If something is worthwhile, the proper amount of personal time needs to be invested in order to achieve a positive result.


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> Assuming input file is mpeg2 video in TS container, this will simply remux to PS container:
> 
> ff_ps_remux.enc
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # Description (single line, keep short)
> <description>
> PS Remux
> 
> # Encode command or script (single line)
> # Known keywords: FFMPEG, HANDBRAKE, MENCODER, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
> <command>
> FFMPEG -y -i INPUT -vcodec copy -acodec copy -f vob OUTPUT
> 
> # Encoded output file extension
> <extension>
> mpg


So, I tried this, and the resulting files will play in Quicktime Player (but a bit 'stuttery', and it doesn't seem like a speed issue), but if I try to play in either desktop VLC or VLC on the iPad (I realize they share tons of underlying code), I get just audio with no video.

Is there any other method to try, that's faster than an actual re-encode?

could they be mpeg 4 files? Doesn't the reason I have to download in TS at all mean they're mpeg 4? (Or is your "mpeg2" mention above the absolutely correct meaning and it will work for both 'old' mpeg 2 and what I'm calling "mpeg 4" which I think is really something like "mpeg 2, layer 4")

The episodes were 102 and 103 of "The murder of laci peterson" on A&E HD. yeah, just junky documentary type stuff, but I thought I could skim through it faster in VLC than with quick mode (that only goes 30% faster).


----------



## ClearToLand

mattack said:


> ...could they be mpeg 4 files?


What does MediaInfo say (on the DECRYPTED file)?


mattack said:


> ...The episodes were 102 and 103 of "The murder of laci peterson" on A&E HD.


Set one of your TiVo's tuners to A&E HD and then look at the Tuner Diagnostic Screen (@JoeKustra knows the 'proper' name; I hardly ever use it so it's not in my short term memory). You'll see what codec is being used.

It sounds like you're confusing containers with codecs (and I'm no expert on either).


----------



## lew

I have a Roamio and TiVo HD. I have ts selected. In the past kmttg would switch to ps when downloading from HD. It now tries ts, and of course fails.

I use a Windows task to create skip from tivo skip. Task then downloads then use vrd to encode. If there is no skip I want to just encode. I think it used to do that. It now says missing project file and terminates.


----------



## moyekj

Configure--AutoSkip--Only run Ad Skip/Ad Detect for shows with AutoSkip data


----------



## ThAbtO

lew said:


> I have a Roamio and TiVo HD. I have ts selected. In the past kmttg would switch to ps when downloading from HD. It now tries ts, and of course fails.
> 
> I use a Windows task to create skip from tivo skip. Task then downloads then use vrd to encode. If there is no skip I want to just encode. I think it used to do that. It now says missing project file and terminates.


You can also make a duplicate folder with its own setting of PS vs TS. Yes, you can run several instances of KMTTG, but only 1 can download from each box.


----------



## brimorga

moyekj said:


> Maybe this will help:
> Using a Raspberry Pi to deploy Oracle Java FX Applications


So I got Java FX installed on the PI following these instructions. Now I'm stuck. KMTTG is on the pi and unzipped in home/pi/kmttg.

When I navigate to the kmttg folder, I can't get it to run (this step in the kmttg wiki "Run the *kmttg* script in the installation folder to start kmttg (in this example /home/moyekj/kmttg/kmttg").

java -jar kmttg.jar yields the following error message:

Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandl er in thread "main"
Shutdown hook executing

Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandl er in thread "Thread-0"

Total noobie question, but any ideas where I went wrong?


----------



## moyekj

Most likely means JavaFX is not installed or not being found.


----------



## lew

I installed 2.3b I can specify download in transport streams and KMTTG is able to automatically download from TivoHD, obviously ps.

I don't think I had this issue with older versions of your program. Error message
*VRD combine Ad Cut & Encode option selected but .Vprj file doesn't exist: C:\kttmgwork\Law and Order Special Victims Unit\-Ripped.VPrj
*
I said only run ...ad detect...shows with AutoSkip data In those cases I just want to encode and not ad cut and encode. If there isn't AutoSkip data then I'll take the commercials. My memory is your program used to work that way. A few months ago you changed the VRD options/default.

Reason....I have windows task to run create autoskip from skip mode. Second part of task runs auto transfers. I'm setting it up so I can use plex, or your webserver, to watch shows on a mobile device. If tivo doesn't have skip data I still want to proceed with encoding. Some shows never have skip data. Some shows occasionally are missing skip data. Again this used to be default behavior.


----------



## moyekj

Turn off "Combine Ad Cut & Encode" VRD option.


----------



## ThAbtO

Do you think moving the TS options to the Tivos tab would be better?

[Checkbox] Use Transport Stream with this DVR


----------



## lpwcomp

ThAbtO said:


> Do you think moving the TS options to the Tivos tab would be better?
> 
> [Checkbox] Use Transport Stream with this DVR


*I *don't.


----------



## moyekj

I don't see much point in a per DVR setting for TS vs PS either. The way things are going in many cable companies TS is really the only viable option anyway, so I would highly recommend TS downloads with VideoRedo as the best flow for handling TS download glitches. I know many people are adamant about not spending any money on software at all, but VRD is one of those must haves IMO for anyone serious about getting recordings off TiVos and saves a lot of hassle to deal with otherwise.


----------



## ThAbtO

For example: you use TS all the time, but a S3 is one of your DVRs which does not support TS.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> For example: you use TS all the time, but a S3 is one of your DVRs which does not support TS.


Series 3 and earlier units completely ignore the TS portion of the URL so are not affected at all by that setting anyway and will always download as PS.


----------



## lew

moyekj said:


> Turn off "Combine Ad Cut & Encode" VRD option.


Automated job. I don't know in advance if I'll have a cut file, only cut if auto skip is availability.

I think kmttg used to do what I expect, no cut file then just encode. I'll try and find an.old version of kmttg to check


----------



## moyekj

lew said:


> Automated job. I don't know in advance if I'll have a cut file, only cut if auto skip is availability.
> 
> I think kmttg used to do what I expect, no cut file then just encode. I'll try and find an.old version of kmttg to check


Right, and disabling that VRD option will still accomplish that. With that option disabled the VRD encode will go through without error. With that option enabled it REQUIRES there to be cut point file which is why disabling it fixes the problem.
(And yes perhaps older versions of kmttg behaved differently, but I'm trying to help you with the current version)


----------



## lew

It will combine encode and cut if there is a cut file even if I skip that option?

Thanks. Somewhere along the way you changed the way things work.


----------



## moyekj

lew said:


> It will combine encode and cut if there is a cut file even if I skip that option?
> 
> Thanks. Somewhere along the way you changed the way things work.


No, encode and cut will run as separate tasks, but the cut task is really quick, so combining encode and cut buys you almost no speed up, and since you are using this automated it's a don't care.


----------



## mattack

ClearToLand said:


> What does MediaInfo say (on the DECRYPTED file)?


I'm on a Mac, I think you're talking about some Windows thing.


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> I don't see much point in a per DVR setting for TS vs PS either. The way things are going in many cable companies TS is really the only viable option anyway, so I would highly recommend TS downloads with VideoRedo as the best flow for handling TS download glitches.


VideoRedo is a Windows only thing. I'm on a Mac, and as I said before, when I tried to 'convert' the TS download back to a standard MPEG file (not transcode), it didn't have audio when played in VLC, and was 'stuttery' even in Quicktime Player.

So I download NOT as TS as often as possible, and only download TS when that's the only choice.. So I actually would prefer _that_ as an option, "only download in TS format if that's the only option".. though I admit figuring out a heuristic for that might not be easily doable.

though I do wish the TS/not-TS choice was in the menus, not in the config dialogs, then at least I could toggle it more quickly.


----------



## Dan203

mattack said:


> though I do wish the TS/not-TS choice was in the menus, not in the config dialogs, then at least I could toggle it more quickly.


PyTivo Desktop has an option "let me choose" which puts a TS an PS link next to each show.


----------



## moyekj

Yeah, that's why a Mac was never in the cards for me - too limiting in terms of software availability. It would seem if I did have a Mac at least a Windows VM would be required for my needs.

There's nothing in TiVo XML or RPC recording metadata about video codec information, so there's no way to code in automatically a prefer PS but use TS when needed kind of option.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> I'm on a Mac, I think you're talking about some Windows thing.


There's Mediainfo binaries for most platforms including Mac.


----------



## Dan203

moyekj said:


> Yeah, that's why a Mac was never in the cards for me - too limiting in terms of software availability. It would seem if I did have a Mac at least a Windows VM would be required for my needs.
> 
> There's nothing in TiVo XML or RPC recording metadata about video codec information, so there's no way to code in automatically a prefer PS but use TS when needed kind of option.


Yeah I was looking at that too. I was considering trying to download a little bit if the show first, check it with ffmpeg to see if it has a video stream, then switch to TS if it doesn't.


----------



## mlippert

moyekj said:


> There's nothing in TiVo XML or RPC recording metadata about video codec information, so there's no way to code in automatically a prefer PS but use TS when needed kind of option.





Dan203 said:


> Yeah I was looking at that too. I was considering trying to download a little bit if the show first, check it with ffmpeg to see if it has a video stream, then switch to TS if it doesn't.


Since a given TV station will be either mpeg2 or h264 and won't vary between shows, it seems to me if you want to implement using TS for the h264 channels that require it and PS for the other mpeg2 channels, you just need to let the user specify which channels to use TS for (or which to use PS for) and a default of the other format for all unspecified channels.

That list isn't likely to be that large, I think most people only record from a relatively small set of channels (15-30).

Actually rather than specifying the download format for a channel (PS vs TS) the list should be defined as specifying the codec used by the channel (mpeg2 vs h264) which would allow an additional option of always downloading using TS and also let the software know what is inside that container so it can decode/decrypt to an mpg or mp4 container rather than TS.


----------



## reneg

Dan203 said:


> Yeah I was looking at that too. I was considering trying to download a little bit if the show first, check it with ffmpeg to see if it has a video stream, then switch to TS if it doesn't.


I believe the opposite could be done. If you try to download a show from the Tivo as a TS format, but it is in PS format. You'll get a very small file result with the error identified within the .Tivo file. Going by memory, so I might be wrong.


----------



## Dan203

reneg said:


> I believe the opposite could be done. If you try to download a show from the Tivo as a TS format, but it is in PS format. You'll get a very small file result with the error identified within the .Tivo file. Going by memory, so I might be wrong.


No. MPEG-2 files can be downloaded as either. H.264 files can only be downloaded as TS. If you attempt to download an H.264 video as PS it will still download but it will only contain the audio.


----------



## ClearToLand

reneg said:


> I believe the opposite could be done. If you try to download a show from the Tivo as a TS format, but it is in PS format. You'll get a very small file result with the error identified within the .Tivo file. Going by memory, so I might be wrong.


If you d/l a H.264 in PS / 'Slow' Format Transfer, you get a very small file (audio w/o video, IIRC). Is this what you're thinking of?


----------



## lpwcomp

reneg said:


> I believe the opposite could be done. If you try to download a show from the Tivo as a TS format, but it is in PS format. You'll get a very small file result with the error identified within the .Tivo file. Going by memory, so I might be wrong.





ClearToLand said:


> If you d/l a H.264 in PS / 'Slow' Format Transfer, you get a very small file (audio w/o video, IIRC). Is this what you're thinking of?


Yes. Reneg misunderstands the problem. On the TiVo, it is neither PS nor TS. The problem is that you cannot d/l an H.264 recording as PS.


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> Yeah, that's why a Mac was never in the cards for me - too limiting in terms of software availability. It would seem if I did have a Mac at least a Windows VM would be required for my needs.


Seems to me you're wildly exaggerating it. Heck, your own program is multiplatform since it's Java. The other major tivo-related program missing I can think of is the one that lets you upgrade a drive past 4 TB.. and that's because it's not an 'entire' program AFAIK and uses some functionality in Windows itself. (I sure wish it were a standalone binary that could be ported, just like all of the other tivo tools over the years.)


----------



## reneg

lpwcomp said:


> Yes. Reneg misunderstands the problem. On the TiVo, it is neither PS nor TS. The problem is that you cannot d/l an H.264 recording as PS.


Yes, you are correct.


----------



## rfryar

cbpowers said:


> What I'm doing is converting TiVo shows using kmttg, the output (m4v) goes into a directory that is attached to TiVo (iSCSI).


Can you expand on how you got the iSCSI configured on the TiVo? Does this require a dongle on the Tivo to make the iscsi appear as an external drive? And details would be great.


----------



## lpwcomp

rfryar said:


> Can you expand on how you got the iSCSI configured on the TiVo? Does this require a dongle on the Tivo to make the iscsi appear as an external drive? And details would be great.


I assume he has it configured as a pyTivo share or as a streaming source for Plex or Streambaby.


----------



## rfryar

lpwcomp said:


> I assume he has it configured as a pyTivo share or as a streaming source for Plex or Streambaby.


That is not how he stated it. He made it sound like he could "push" shows back to the tivo using an iSCSI drive. But he has been asked twice and not responded yet.. So we may never know.


----------



## Richard959

Just started with kmttg on windows 10. Getting .mpg files (as planned) with download and decrypt -but using same configuration - getting .ts files when selecting older .tivos which were downloaded using tivo desktop plus - and which are located on my pc and dropped into the kmttg "files" table.

I am using decrypt using DSD option which is calling DSDCmd with some switches listed in the log file "-s: D" when it runs. Not sure what I am doing wrong. "Download tivo files in TS format is not checked". I updated the tools and the app says it is current.

What Can I try next?

Thanks


----------



## moyekj

Likely your TiVo Desktop files were downloaded in TS format, hence when decrypted get the .ts file extension. It would be very confusing to have TS container file with .mpg file extension.


----------



## Richard959

moyekj said:


> Likely your TiVo Desktop files were downloaded in TS format, hence when decrypted get the .ts file extension. It would be very confusing to have TS container file with .mpg file extension.


What I would like to do is delete the old .tivo files and keep a file format that could be pulled back to the tivo without the time consuming reformatting - but also be speedily convertible to something for a roku/ fire tv/windows pc to play.

The tivo didn't seem to be able to pull back the ts file created by KMTTG (from the old .tivos uploaded with Tivo DeskTop) - so I was thinking of the .mpg format. However. the tivo didn't recognize the dsd .mpg files I created directly (though it worked fine pulling back the KMTTG downloaded and decrypted mpgs).

Any idea what format/method I could save those old ts formatted .tivo files in - that would allow them to be pulled back to the tivo without the tivo having to reformat them - just a straight upload and play (lots of commercials that the 30 second skip is great for), be playable generally on a pc, and yet would be reasonably speedy to convert to a format for other modern hardware media players?

To much - maybe just save in 3 formats: .tivo, .mpg, .xxx? Maybe .mpg isn't that major a format anymore. I just have a ton of old haupaugue dvr mpgs starting from 10-12 years ago - so I am inclined to have a player (Tivo ,WD TV Hub, wmp on pc) that works with them without having to transcode)

Thanks for your help


----------



## lpwcomp

What model TiVo? A Premiere or later can pull a compatible H.264 or MPG without transcodeing, just remuxing.


----------



## Richard959

lpwcomp said:


> What model TiVo? A Premiere or later can pull a compatible H.264 or MPG without transcodeing, just remuxing.


Roamio Pro


----------



## lpwcomp

Richard959 said:


> Roamio Pro


So why do you think they are being transcoded?

Edit: To clarify, I'm asking you what makes you think they're being transcoded?


----------



## Richard959

lpwcomp said:


> So why do you think they are being transcoded?


I pulled several old .tivo files. All were large (4-8 gigs). Some were ready in 10 to 15 minutes but a couple took almost as long as the play time (1.5 to 2 hours). It is possible that there were issues with those files. I have seen several times where Time Warner lists an episode of something as not protected but all the other episodes are and then there is often weirdness with that episode. Also I may have used dsd to convert the .tivo TS to mpg and it was those mpg files that caused the slowness.

I will test more rigorously tonight pulling tivo TS Mpeg2 files and TS h.264 files and MP4 H.264 and PS Mpeg 2 Mpeg2 and record the timing. If the old Tivo Desktop TS Mpeg2 files can be pulled back and possibly converted speedily to MP4 H.264 for other players that solves my problem

Thanks


----------



## moyekj

You should use pyTivo for pulling, not the ancient TiVo Desktop which probably cannot do TS pulls without transcoding.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> You should use pyTivo for pulling, not the ancient TiVo Desktop which probably cannot do TS pulls without transcoding.


I've been using pyTivo for so long I plumb forgot about TD.


----------



## Richard959

lpwcomp said:


> I've been using pyTivo for so long I plumb forgot about TD.


 I googled and pytivo desktop came up. Is that the easiest way to test pulling a tivo.ts file?


----------



## moyekj

Yes.


----------



## lpwcomp

Richard959 said:


> I googled and pytivo desktop came up. Is that the easiest way to test pulling a tivo.ts file?


Probably. If you need help with it, there is a TCF thread here.


----------



## murgatroyd

Probably old news to everyone here, but I just discovered that on the Roamio, I can't see the shows in MyShows chronologically anymore -- they are grouped in folders no matter what.

What moron at TiVo thought mandatory folders were a good idea?

Last night's Giants game was rain-delayed so I have the game in pieces -- with kmttg it's a snap to turn off folders and sort the recordings chronologically so I can see what order to play them in.

Just another reason kmttg rocks. Thanks again.

https://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?members/moyekj.134638/


----------



## murgatroyd

moyekj said:


> Yeah, that's why a Mac was never in the cards for me - too limiting in terms of software availability. It would seem if I did have a Mac at least a Windows VM would be required for my needs.
> 
> There's nothing in TiVo XML or RPC recording metadata about video codec information, so there's no way to code in automatically a prefer PS but use TS when needed kind of option.





Dan203 said:


> Yeah I was looking at that too. I was considering trying to download a little bit if the show first, check it with ffmpeg to see if it has a video stream, then switch to TS if it doesn't.


Could you make a rule based on file size or Mbps? That's how I'm cross-checking the programs which might need to be recorded as PS vs TS.


----------



## HerronScott

murgatroyd said:


> Probably old news to everyone here, but I just discovered that on the Roamio, I can't see the shows in MyShows chronologically anymore -- they are grouped in folders no matter what.
> 
> What moron at TiVo thought mandatory folders were a good idea?


Part of the integration with both recordings and streaming shows.

If you are using the left menu in My Shows and enable Recordings, you can turn Groups off for that folder/view.

Scott


----------



## moyekj

I use the 2 column view for My Shows (hate all those extra categories for the default 3 column view) and in that mode I can see chronological listings for recordings that are not in folders. You can also turn off groups there too obviously.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> I use the 2 column view for My Shows (hate all those extra categories for the default 3 column view) and in that mode I can see chronological listings for recordings that are not in folders. You can also turn off groups there too obviously.


That's just it. You *can't *turn off groups in the two column view.


----------



## lpwcomp

murgatroyd said:


> Could you make a rule based on file size or Mbps? That's how I'm cross-checking the programs which might need to be recorded as PS vs TS.


D/L'd last night's "Hooten and the Lady" multiple times and the best decrypted (VRD QSFix) file I could get is only 1:03:51. And that was with a TS d/l. Best PS was 1:03:50.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> That's just it. You *can't *turn off groups in the two column view.


You're right, just checked and didn't find option to turn off groups there. In fact you can't in 3 column view either except as stated above by enabling and using "Recordings" category. I can't stand the 3 column view so promptly turned it off after checking this.


----------



## HerronScott

moyekj said:


> You're right, just checked and didn't find option to turn off groups there. In fact you can't in 3 column view either except as stated above by enabling and using "Recordings" category. I can't stand the 3 column view so promptly turned it off after checking this.


It's interesting to me that a lot of people don't like the 3 column view. I don't have an issue with it and have it enabled although I can't say that I use the grouping much.

Scott


----------



## ThAbtO

Currently using 2.2t and I seem to have found a bug where the speed of the download drops to 0.0Mbps, but the download still resumes. This happens while the show seem to quit downloading and restarts. The time remaining display also behaves the same way. It looks like it stopped updating.


----------



## ClearToLand

HerronScott said:


> It's interesting to me that a lot of people don't like the *3 column view. I don't have an issue with it and have it enabled* although *I can't say that I use the grouping much*.
> 
> Scott


I use the 3 column view DAILY for NEWS (1830 & 2300), DEVICES (better than having to jump to the bottom of 'My Shows') and 'About to be Deleted' (or whatever it's called) to offload shows via kmttg.

I use GROUPING to keep all episodes of a series together. I don't understand why you don't?


----------



## brimorga

Well, I could never seem to get javafx up and running on the raspi, which was majorly frustrating because it seemed fairly straight forward. My dream of having commerical skip on 24/7 at 1watt of power will just have to wait for another day.

I do have it running on a Windows 7 machine only consuming 18 watts though, so not so bad. I used Core within Smartthings to have it WOL on a timer every night to scan for new data and then I can turn it on via Amazon Echo when I want to watch, so it's off a lot of the time when no one is watching.

All in all, not exactly what I wanted but I am happy to figure out that Smartthings does WOL, which opens up more integration options.

Power is just so expensive in California, every watt counts.


----------



## HerronScott

ClearToLand said:


> I use the 3 column view DAILY for NEWS (1830 & 2300), DEVICES (better than having to jump to the bottom of 'My Shows') and 'About to be Deleted' (or whatever it's called) to offload shows via kmttg.
> 
> I use GROUPING to keep all episodes of a series together. I don't understand why you don't?


I meant the grouping provided by the extra left column (Movies, Kids, Sports etc). The grouping that you are referring to is automatic under All Shows (and can't be turned off) which is the view we always use.

Scott


----------



## DeeSeven

I'm running into a bit of a problem with a certain channel and decrypting it properly. If I have KMTTG decrypt it, the file comes out with a garbled video. If I decrypt it through videoredo I have 0 issues. I'd rather not batch run 100s of .tivo files through videoredo. 

I'm running v2.3b


----------



## moyekj

Check VRD tab in kmttg config - you can have kmttg use VRD for decrypt.


----------



## DeeSeven

moyekj said:


> Check VRD tab in kmttg config - you can have kmttg use VRD for decrypt.


THANK YOU! that was driving me nuts, it was the only station that wouldn't decrypt properly and I couldn't figure it out for the life of me.


----------



## ClearToLand

I'm CERTAIN that I remember seeing in someone's SIG a LINK to a TiVo Metadata Editor. But, now at 01:53AM EDT, when I think I could use it, I simply can't remember WHO?!? 

This past weekend, the SyFy channel broadcast Season 1 (13 eps) of Battlestar Galactica. Every episode (I think) was 60 minutes (I'll have to check IMDB to be sure but...). Tonight, s01e02 is kicking out under kmttg with 120 minutes in the metadata vs 60 minutes actual. Yeah, I'll just disable the check and get on with it. But, HOW did the metadata get 'corrupted' in the first place (Rovi?)? I recorded all 13 episodes (since they were available) and I plan to 'Download / Metadata / Decrypt / Captions' them all off to my new NAS for (possible) viewing at a later date.

Not a BIG deal - it just interrupted my 'Job Flow'...


----------



## windracer

ClearToLand said:


> I'm CERTAIN that I remember seeing in someone's SIG a LINK to a TiVo Metadata Editor. But, now at 01:53AM EDT, when I think I could use it, I simply can't remember WHO?!?


It's dlfl. And it's MetaGenerator.


----------



## lpwcomp

What does the TiVo report as the length?

The metadata file created by any of the transfer programs and used by pyTivo on a transfer back is a text file and can be edited with any text editor.

In any case, I don't believe the reported duration ("iso_duration" in the metadata file) is used for anything except for "check download duration", in which case the only thing you can do is disable that feature temporarily.


----------



## tlc

Can kmttg (or anything) transfer the "Streaming Movies" and "Not Currently Available" folders to another TiVo?


----------



## thalador

Trying to check for new version and I get

Can't determine installed and/or available versions
Running 2.3b

Also, all of the sourceforge pages for it are gone...


----------



## lpwcomp

thalador said:


> Trying to check for new version and I get
> 
> Can't determine installed and/or available versions
> Running 2.3b
> 
> Also, all of the sourceforge pages for it are gone...


Sourceforge has been having problems for a couple of days.


----------



## SydniusToo

I have a clean install of High Sierra that kmttg seems to not like. I installed Java and the JRE. Other java apps like Minecraft run without issue. Running the kmttg.jar file just beeps once and hangs. I've already cleared the nanny state dialogs about unidentified developers. It's my understanding it's trying to download the helper apps when it is first run. Running 2.3b. /usr/bin/java points to /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/Current/Commands/java I suspect this is where it should point, the docs for kmttg OS X installation seem old.

UPDATE: Running from terminal tells us:

ERROR: Aborted setup due to error:javafx.scene.control.Tooltip$TooltipBehavior.<init>(javafx.util.Duration, javafx.util.Duration, javafx.util.Duration, boolean)

error: Aborted setup due to error:javafx.scene.control.Tooltip$TooltipBehavior.<init>(javafx.util.Duration, javafx.util.Duration, javafx.util.Duration, boolean)

Exception in Application start method

*UPDATE: *Solution was to uninstall/reinstall java, with the v8 140 version.


----------



## lwilson87

Is there a way to configure kmttg to only process recordings that lack Tivo skipmode data? With the batch auto skip from skipmode running nightly, the quality of commercial skip when watching on the Tivo is as good as my workflow below. 

Today, I transfer every recording to my server, use Videoredo to decrypt and qsfix, comskip donators for auto commercial skip, and finally Videoredo again to cut and store the ts file on the server. I no longer transfer the ts file back to the Tivo since kmttg can store the auto skip data. I also have a Plex server that scans the recorded tv directory but I tend not to use Plex for recorded tv much.

The majority of shows I have a season pass for have skipmode data. For the ones that don’t, I know I can setup a separate auto transfer in kmttg to only use my workflow on those. The ad hoc shows I record tend not to have skipmode data and I could manually run the workflow on those.

Any other suggestions on how configure this would be great.


----------



## ClearToLand

windracer said:


> It's dlfl. And it's MetaGenerator.


Thanks! :thumbsup:


lpwcomp said:


> What does the TiVo report as the length?
> 
> The metadata file created by any of the transfer programs and used by pyTivo on a transfer back is a text file and can be edited with any text editor.
> 
> In any case, I don't believe the reported duration ("iso_duration" in the metadata file) is used for anything except for "check download duration", in which case the only thing you can do is disable that feature temporarily.


The 'Info' length is reported as 2 hours but the 'timeline' when playing shows 1 hour.

Have been 'under the weather' for a few days, so I just temporarily disabled the check in kmttg, d/l'ed the one problem show, and then turned it back on. Eventually, I'll try MetaGenerator and also look at the kmttg-generated .mpg.txt file. My priority was first to just get the shows OFF my overloaded Roamio Basic 500GB and onto my new NAS (I *MISSED* my 'before Fall Premieres begin' self-imposed deadline to install two WD Red 3TB HDDs.  ).


----------



## phiggins

I think I may have found a bug related to the "Season Premieres" feature and the creation of new OnePasses.

In my rural area, TiVo thinks there are three different stations broadcasting on 15-1, the ABC affiliate 90 miles away and two of its translators. At my home, though, I can only get a signal from one translator. So, on my Roamio, I have only one channel 15-1 selected.

If I use kmttg's "Season Premiere" feature and say I want to search on channel 15-1 (K44CN-D), the search results are all for season premieres on channel 15-1 (KNXVDT). If I then create a OnePass from those search results, the OnePass is for the right channel number but the wrong broadcasting station. kmttg creates a OnePass on a station I don't get and that I don't have selected on my TiVo.

How did I discover this? I created some OnePasses (without noticing the different call signs), noticed that my TiVo showed the recordings being made in the "My Shows" listing, but then discovered that the recordings were gone the next time I looked. I think it was trying to record on a non-existent channel, then automatically deleted the (empty) recordings when they were done.

I'm running kmttg v2.3b under Windows 10 Home version 1703 and Java version 8 Update 144.


----------



## moyekj

In Season Premieres table if you select an entry and then press "j" it will dump a JSON containing information about the show. Part of that includes "channel" field which for example can look something like this, and that's what kmttg uses for subscribing a Season Pass. It's not purely based on just a channel number.


Code:


   "channel": {
      "logoIndex": 65555,
      "isDigital": false,
      "standardChannelNumber": 43,
      "channelNumber": "1002",
      "isReceived": true,
      "isHdtv": true,
      "levelOfDetail": "medium",
      "type": "channel",
      "callSign": "KCBSDT",
      "isHidden": false,
      "isEntitled": true,
      "sourceType": "cable",
      "name": "KCBS HDTV",
      "partnerStationId": "epgProvider:st.5136334",
      "affiliate": "CBS Affiliate",
      "channelId": "tivo:ch.4349",
      "isFavorite": false,
      "stationId": "tivo:st.5136334"
   },

I believe only "isReceived" = true entries should show up for searches, so if that field is true for you on the channel it's showing then the TiVo thinks you are subscribed to that channel.


----------



## phiggins

In hindsight, I did a poor job of reporting a possible bug, including information that wasn't pertinent. Let me try again.

*What did you do?* I did a Season Premiere search for the next 12 days for programs on channel 15-1 K44CN-D, my local ABC station.
*What did you expect to happen?* I expected kmttg to produce a list of shows having their season (or series) premieres on channel K44CN-D.
*What happened instead?* Kmttg produced a list of shows having their season (or series) premieres on channel 15-1 KNXVDT, an ABC station that can't be received in my area and that is not selected on my TiVo as an available channel.
*Why does this matter?* The shows listed can't be viewed or recorded on my TiVo.

Here's an image showing the result.









If I select an entry ("The Mayor", in this case) and press "j", the resulting JSON data includes these lines:

"channel": { 
"logoIndex": 65554,
"isDigital": true,
"standardChannelNumber": 15,
"channelNumber": "15-1",
* "isReceived": false,*
"isHdtv": true,
"levelOfDetail": "medium",
"type": "channel",
"callSign": "KNXVDT",
"isHidden": false, 
"isEntitled": true,
"sourceType": "terrestrial",
"name": "KNXV HDTV",
"partnerStationId": "epgProvider:st.10027521",
"affiliate": "ABC Affiliate",
"channelId": "tivo:ch.779",
"isFavorite": false,
"stationId": "tivo:st.10027521"
},

In case it's useful, here's the JSON data from the Channels table for these two stations:

{
"logoIndex": 65554,
"isDigital": true,
"channelNumber": "15-1",
"isReceived": false,
"isBlocked": false,
"levelOfDetail": "low",
"isHdtv": true,
"isKidZone": false,
"type": "channel",
"callSign": "KNXVDT",
"objectIdAndType": "325455711240193",
"isEntitled": true,
"sourceType": "terrestrial",
"name": "KNXVDT",
"affiliate": "ABC Affiliate",
"channelId": "tivo:ch.9830419",
"stationId": "tivo:st.10027521"
}

{
"logoIndex": 65554,
"isDigital": true,
"channelNumber": "15-1",
"isReceived": true,
"isBlocked": false,
"bitrate": "15019560402944",
"levelOfDetail": "low",
"isHdtv": true,
"isKidZone": false,
"type": "channel",
"callSign": "K44CN-D",
"objectIdAndType": "325455711240193",
"isEntitled": true,
"sourceType": "terrestrial",
"name": "K44CN-D",
"affiliate": "ABC Affiliate",
"channelId": "tivo:ch.9830419",
"stationId": "tivo:st.207513927"
}

I noticed that the channelId is the same for both, even though the stationID differs. But I don't know if that's relevant.


----------



## moyekj

@phiggins, thanks for more detailed info. After looking at code I see that I do save and use very minimal channel info related to Season Premieres channel list which essentially does only have channel number. This is good enough for cable sources where there aren't different stationId numbers for different channels, but obviously not enough for OTA. I have no idea if the TiVo searches accept/use channelId and stationId and don't have a way to test that level of filtering in searches since I don't have any OTA TiVos. However I took a blind stab at a potential fix to the issue. Replace your current kmttg.jar with one in this zip file:
kmttg_v2.3c_beta2.zip

You will need to re-select the channels to search for in Season Premieres channel list before starting a search. Like I said, I have no way of testing and no way of knowing if TiVo will even use the extra channelId, stationId info I added, but worth a try for you to see what happens.


----------



## Taco Corp

Say I want to move my kmttg operations to a new PC, what's the best way to go about that? I've got a pretty vanilla install/workflow (no autotransfers or autoskip service). Should I just drop the entire kmttg folder in the same place (desktop) on the new box? Or just one or two config files (added to a clean kmttg install)?

I imagine some of the paths (output and program locations) may need to be updated. Is there anything else (networking, file dependencies, etc) I should be aware of?


----------



## reneg

Taco Corp said:


> Say I want to move my kmttg operations to a new PC, what's the best way to go about that? I've got a pretty vanilla install/workflow (no autotransfers or autoskip service). Should I just drop the entire kmttg folder in the same place (desktop) on the new box? Or just one or two config files (added to a clean kmttg install)?
> 
> I imagine some of the paths (output and program locations) may need to be updated. Is there anything else (networking, file dependencies, etc) I should be aware of?


I've moved my kmttg installation from one PC to another simply by copying the kmttg folder. Things to look out for on the new PC:
1) Java installed
2) ports open through firewall if using kmttg web option
3) potentially configuration of folder/paths locations on new PC within kmttg as you mentioned


----------



## elprice7345

@moyekj Would it be easy enough to add an indicator in the kmttg TDL specifying whether the TDL list item is the result of a OP, manual recording, or WL? Much like the TiVo TDL uses a double check mark, single check mark, and double checkmark with a star.

I currently use these icons on the TiVo to scan for undesired/extraneous wish list items and it would be nice to be able to do it from kmttg.


----------



## Taco Corp

reneg said:


> I've moved my kmttg installation from one PC to another simply by copying the kmttg folder.


Thanks for the insight! Figured it was probably pretty simple (since its not even really an "install") but wasn't sure if there could be other not-so-obvious complications.


----------



## phiggins

Yes, that did the trick. The beta you provided worked correctly, returning programs on the same station as the one I selected. Thanks so much!



moyekj said:


> @phiggins, thanks for more detailed info. After looking at code I see that I do save and use very minimal channel info related to Season Premieres channel list which essentially does only have channel number. This is good enough for cable sources where there aren't different stationId numbers for different channels, but obviously not enough for OTA. I have no idea if the TiVo searches accept/use channelId and stationId and don't have a way to test that level of filtering in searches since I don't have any OTA TiVos. However I took a blind stab at a potential fix to the issue. Replace your current kmttg.jar with one in this zip file:
> kmttg_v2.3c_beta2.zip
> 
> You will need to re-select the channels to search for in Season Premieres channel list before starting a search. Like I said, I have no way of testing and no way of knowing if TiVo will even use the extra channelId, stationId info I added, but worth a try for you to see what happens.


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> @moyekj Would it be easy enough to add an indicator in the kmttg TDL specifying whether the TDL list item is the result of a OP, manual recording, or WL? Much like the TiVo TDL uses a double check mark, single check mark, and double checkmark with a star.
> 
> I currently use these icons on the TiVo to scan for undesired/extraneous wish list items and it would be nice to be able to do it from kmttg.


There is json information that could be use for that so it is possible. Wouldn't say exactly trivial to add especially given it would mean new icons needed + new column in todo table.


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> There is json information that could be use for that so it is possible. Wouldn't say exactly trivial to add especially given it would mean new icons needed + new column in todo table.


Obviously, your call @moyekj. I would find the info useful, but probably in the minority.

Maybe a project for a rainy day?


----------



## mike386

Possible Bug in Changing Thumb Ratings

Today I used kmttg to change the thumb ratings for shows on my Premiere XL4. I right-clicked on several individual shows and changed their ratings, then refreshed the thumb ratings list. After doing so I noticed that a few of the shows that I changed ratings for still had the same (old) ratings, and a few shows that I did not change ratings for had their ratings change. So I went through and again changed ratings for the shows that did not change and that erroneously changed (this time by just typing new ratings into the list and then hitting Modify when done). I again noticed that some of the ratings did not change and others changed without that change being requested.

After repeating several times I think I discovered that this was being caused when I tried to change a show's rating to 0 (zero). When I was changing some shows' ratings to 0 on my XL4, this caused (some or all of) those shows' ratings not to be changed, and at least sometimes changed the ratings of other unrelated shows. When I went through and didn't change any shows to 0 but to -1 or +1 instead, then the ratings updated properly.

And oddly I had earlier changed ratings on my Roamio Pro with no problem. I reviewed the list on the Roamio again and confirmed that kmttg had changed ratings properly on the Roamio - including shows changed to 0.

Bottom line is that there may be a bug trying to change thumb ratings to 0 on an XL4, but that does not affect the Roamio.


----------



## tlc

chiguy50 said:


> I'm also experiencing this issue trying to transfer my thumbs ratings from my Premiere Elite to my new Roamio Pro (both still in active service on my network). I using the new kmttg v2.2u, but can only get 451 ratings transferred out of a total count of 968 on the Premiere.
> 
> Does anyone know why this is so? I can imagine it could be due to the absence of older show metadata on the new TiVo but rather suspect it is some limitation in the transferring mechanism--or possibly operator head-space misalignment.


Me three. I'm trying to copy 752 thumbs from the old Premiere to the new Bolt, but only 435 are copied up. Several retries, always the same number. The correct # are pulled down -- I saved them to a file and checked. The issue seems to be in the Copy up.


----------



## DeeSeven

is anyone having a problem with setting a manual recording? I can't get the tivo to recognize any MR I do from kmttg but I can record single episodes no problem and even season passes


----------



## mlippert

kmttg recently reported the following Invalid byte error:


Code:


>> CREATING C:\Users\me\Videos\v2\kmttgRecordings\MacGyver - s02e02 - Roulette Wheel + Wire (Oct_13_2017, WBZDT).mpg.txt ...

https://192.168.100.83:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=7728

metadata job completed: 0:00:01

---DONE--- job=javametadata output=C:\Users\me\Videos\v2\kmttgRecordings\MacGyver - s02e02 - Roulette Wheel + Wire (Oct_13_2017, WBZDT).mpg.txt

com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.io.MalformedByteSequenceException: Invalid byte 2 of 2-byte UTF-8 sequence.

I've recently seen the same error on a couple of other recordings.

I don't actually see anything for the MacGyver show that would require a non ASCII character, but I have a theory.

The other recording that is producing this error is Hawaii 5:


Code:


>> CREATING C:\Users\me\Videos\v2\kmttgRecordings\Hawaii Five-0 - s08e03 - Kāu pahi, kou kua. Kāu pū, kou poo. (Your Knife, My Back. My Gun, Your Head.) (Oct_13_2017, WBZDT).mpg.txt ...

https://192.168.100.83:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=7729

metadata job completed: 0:00:01

---DONE--- job=javametadata output=C:\Users\me\Videos\v2\kmttgRecordings\Hawaii Five-0 - s08e03 - Kāu pahi, kou kua. Kāu pū, kou poo. (Your Knife, My Back. My Gun, Your Head.) (Oct_13_2017, WBZDT).mpg.txt

com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.io.MalformedByteSequenceException: Invalid byte 2 of 2-byte UTF-8 sequence.

Hawaii Five-0 is on immediately following MacGyver and all my recordings are set to record an extra minute (or 2), and so information on Hawaii Five-0 is included in the details for the MacGyver recording (vActualShowing).

Hawaii Five-0 episode titles frequently (and in this instance) contain special character such as the a and u with the macron diacritic above.

I'm just not sure why there is an invalid 2nd UTF-8 byte. Unless maybe the data was somehow retrieved or converted to CP-1252 and that was attempted to be read as UTF-8? I've gotten Hawaii Five-0 recordings via kmttg in the past w/ those type of characters in the episode name, but maybe something has changed.


----------



## ThAbtO

The "+" Plus sign is used to concatenate files together in a DOS/Windows environment.


----------



## mlippert

ThAbtO said:


> The "+" Plus sign is used to concatenate files together in a DOS/Windows environment.


Yeah I suspected the + sign as well, but there's another MacGyver episode also with a + sign which doesn't have any problems.


Code:


>> CREATING C:\Users\me\Videos\v2\kmttgRecordings\MacGyver - s02e03 - Muscle Car + Paper Clips (Oct_06_2017, WBZDT).mpg.txt ...

https://192.168.100.83:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=7429

metadata job completed: 0:00:00

---DONE--- job=javametadata output=C:\Users\me\Videos\v2\kmttgRecordings\MacGyver - s02e03 - Muscle Car + Paper Clips (Oct_06_2017, WBZDT).mpg.txt

And the Hawaii Five-0 episode title that followed doesn't have any characters with macron diacritics.


----------



## moyekj

milipert, those errors come about because I was trying to do trickery to fix bad TiVo XML data by converting to string, fixing characters and then converting back to XML, but along that path it broke UTF8 compatibility. i.e. The code to attempt to workaround TiVo XML issues was causing more trouble than it's worth. So for upcoming release I've reverted back to simply parsing XML as read from the TiVo. At least for the H50 episodes with special characters metadata generation is working properly again with that change.


----------



## ThAbtO

I just did a test under 2.2t on the same shows.



Code:


---DONE--- job=javametadata output=i:\video\MacGyver - 0202 - (RAW) - Roulette Wheel + Wire (2017.10.13-20.00).mpg.txt
com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.io.MalformedByteSequenceException: Invalid byte 2 of 2-byte UTF-8 sequence.

---DONE--- job=javametadata output=i:\video\MacGyver - 0203 - (RAW) - Muscle Car + Paper Clips (2017.10.06-20.00).mpg.txt

Same results.


----------



## ClearToLand

moyekj said:


> ...*So for upcoming release* I've reverted back to simply parsing XML as read from the TiVo...





ThAbtO said:


> I just did a test under *2.2t* on the same shows...
> 
> ...Same results.


Maybe try v2.3b. 


Sourceforge said:


> Revert back to simple XML parse since before was breaking UTF


----------



## mlippert

moyekj said:


> milipert, those errors come about because I was trying to do trickery to fix bad TiVo XML data by converting to string, fixing characters and then converting back to XML, but along that path it broke UTF8 compatibility. i.e. The code to attempt to workaround TiVo XML issues was causing more trouble than it's worth. So for upcoming release I've reverted back to simply parsing XML as read from the TiVo. At least for the H50 episodes with special characters metadata generation is working properly again with that change.


Thanks @moyekj . I appreciate the quick response. I looked at the code you reverted to see what you had been fixing. I think you can continue to do that, the only issue is that you should be converting the bytes to a string as UTF-8 and then convert them back to UTF-8 bytes to process as XML, instead of using the default charset (probably CP-1252 on Windows).

I looked up the Java docs and it seems that String constructor can take a charset name, and so can the String.getBytes method. So this might work (I don't have a Java environment for building so I couldn't test it):


Code:


Hashtable<String,Object> data = new Hashtable<String,Object>();
DocumentBuilderFactory docFactory = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance();
DocumentBuilder docBuilder = docFactory.newDocumentBuilder();
// Convert file to String so we can parse out pad input entities such as &
String inputStr = new String(Files.readAllBytes(Paths.get(outputFile)), "UTF-8");
// Get rid of bad xml contents that TiVo sometimes generates: replace &&amp; with &amp;
inputStr = inputStr.replaceAll("&&amp;", "&amp;");
// & in xml needs to be &amp, TiVo has bug where it doesn't always have that
inputStr = inputStr.replaceAll("\\s+&\\s+", " &amp; ");
Document doc = docBuilder.parse(new ByteArrayInputStream(inputStr.getBytes("UTF-8")));


----------



## moyekj

OK thanks! Yes that seems to work so I've checked in those changes for next release.


----------



## lwilson87

Having a new problem with kmttg communicating with my less than 1 month old Bolt+. Working fine with my Roamio OTA and two minis. I was having the v312 issue with apps on the Bolt+ that support resolved last Friday or Saturday. Noticed yesterday that the Autoskip was not working and found that kmttg would not refresh with the following error:


Code:


RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.1.6, port=1413): Connection refused: connect

[java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.connect0(Native Method), java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.<init>(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketFactoryImpl.createSocket(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:206), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:172), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:632), com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying$1AutoThread.run(NowPlaying.java:90), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]

Went through the reboot/power cycle of everything but could not get kmttg to talk to the Bolt+. This morning, verified I'm on current versions v2.3b, Java 8 update 144, 20.7.2.RC24-USC-11-849 and last successful service connect was this morning. TiVo Online is able to communicate with the Bolt+.

Any thoughts?


----------



## moyekj

You need to enable "network remote" setting on the Bolt+ wherever that menu entry is on the Bolt these days. It is off by default for new machines.


----------



## lwilson87

Settings & Messages, Remote, CableCARD, & Devices, Network Remote Control

The setting was already "Allowed". This Bolt+ was working with kmttg up until yesterday.

I toggled it to "Not allowed" and rebooted. The error then changed to:


Code:


RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.1.6, port=1413): Connection timed out: connect

I then toggled it back to "Allowed" and rebooted again. The same error remained.


----------



## moyekj

Perhaps the IP changed. Double check kmttg has the right IP for it.


----------



## lwilson87

That was it. I don't have static IP's on any of the Tivo equipment. It never has been a problem in the past but the Bolt+ is a new beast.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## tlc

tlc said:


> Me three. I'm trying to copy 752 thumbs from the old Premiere to the new Bolt, but only 435 are copied up. Several retries, always the same number. The correct # are pulled down -- I saved them to a file and checked. The issue seems to be in the Copy up.


So, I downloaded the thumbs from both Tivos and generated the diff.
Then I checked several titles from the diff on the new Bolt and they _were_ thumbed.
So I theorize that all the thumbs copied over, but there's an issue getting _all_ the thumbs from the new Bolt.


----------



## moyekj

FYI, for those using kmttg and contemplating "upgrading" to Java 9, kmttg does not run properly currently, so stick with Java 8. I made a couple of changes already for next release which will allow kmttg GUI to run in Java 9, but code for automatic column sizing for tables had to be bypassed since it doesn't work with Java 9 and have not found a replacement method. Likely other issues I haven't discovered yet as well.


----------



## Richard959

Hi, I am trying to automate the selection of the 'Live TV' button on the Tivo Remote within the KMTTG app on a win10 pc. I am recording the audio (via a Tivo Mini) on various channels (CSPAN etc) to a pc for different channels for long periods. I have a bat script that I have been telnetting in with to select channels and times and also this mostly keeps the mini out of Tivo Central Mode - by periodically refreshing the mini. However, the mini still drops into this mode after updates and some unexplained issues and when in Tivo Central mode I can't telnet in.

The KMTTG remote works fine bringing the mini back to 'Live TV' mode from Tivo Central (using rpc?). KMTTG defaults (remembers) to re-open in Remote Mode (the remote is shown on the screen). However, I have a Roamio and 2 Minis and the Roamio is the default in the 'Which Tivo' mode instead of the mini. Tried renaming but that doesn't work. What I would like to do is automate/script opening KMTTG and selecting the mini (while in the defaulted Remote mode) and then select Live TV and then close. I can script the opening/closing of the app at specific times but I can't figure out how to select the 'Which Tivo' menu via keyboard shortcut. Once selected I am thinking I can use the arrow keys to pick the mini and then the shortcut key for Live TV. I didn't see a way to automate the whole thing from within KMTTG (like a job or task for setting channels and times) so I am hoping there is a way to assign a keyboard shortcut for that option and script around it. Thanks for any help! 

Richard Ellis


----------



## moyekj

Richard, you are probably better off using kmttg web server to accomplish what you want. You can enable web server in kmttg:
File--Configure--Web--Enable web server

Then for example to emulate "liveTv" button press for a kmttg server with IP 192.168.1.168 and TiVo called "Roamio":


Code:


Human readable URL:
http://192.168.1.168:8181/rpc?operation=keyEventSend&tivo=Roamio&json={"event":"liveTv"}
Actual encoded URL:
http://192.168.1.168:8181/rpc?operation=keyEventSend&tivo=Roamio&json=%7B%22event%22%3A%22liveTv%22%7D

Similarly to emulate "tivo" button press for a kmttg server with IP 192.168.1.168 and TiVo called "Roamio":


Code:


Human readable URL:
http://192.168.1.168:8181/rpc?operation=keyEventSend&tivo=Roamio&json={"event":"tivo"}
Actual encoded URL:
http://192.168.1.168:8181/rpc?operation=keyEventSend&tivo=Roamio&json=%7B%22event%22%3A%22tivo%22%7D


----------



## Richard959

I have no experience with KMTTG Web Server. What would be the best place to learn about setting it up and configuring it. 
Thanks 
Richard Ellis


----------



## moyekj

Wiki pages:
kmttg / Wiki / config_web
kmttg / Wiki / web_interface


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> kmttg / Wiki / web_interface





kmttg / Wiki / web_interface said:


> Connecting to web interface
> 
> Once you have enabled web server now you can connect to it from any device with a web browser. First thing you can try is for the same machine running kmttg try the following url in your browser:
> 
> localhost:8181
> 
> Obviously if you want to use other device web browsers you should make note of host name and/or IP of the server running kmttg and then connect using that IP. For example, if the IP of the machine running kmttg is 192.168.1.100, then on your local network you can connect to kmttg web server as follows:
> 
> 192.168.1.100:8181


I have done this with PyTivo (9032 instead of 8181) using my iPad. Selecting a show for download would be stored on the PyTivo hosted computer.


----------



## Richard959

That was too easy!
Thanks
Richard


----------



## haralaag

I have a strange HD space issue with new Bolt that got the 500Gb-->3Tb internal upgrade: 

the latest kmttg version can see in Disk Space Usage only ~685 Gb with 0 (!) free, 
while checking the drive with mfsr says ~2.8 Tb. 
Tivo Online also claims that the Bolt storage is only 25% full which also comes to ~700Gb out of 2.8Tb. 
Here is some background:

6 yr old Tivo Premiere w/ 2Tb disk that is 100% full 
2 weeks old Tivo Bolt 500Gb w/ new 3Tb Toshiba 2.5" drive (MQ03ABB300) used to replace the 500Gb 

new drive was tested/erased/tested extensively -- zero errors

both Tivo's are on the same LAN and plugged on the same Ethernet hub

Used Tivo Online to start All recordings transfer from Premiere to Bolt

For some reason the process doesn't go to anything recorded before Aug. 2017

As you know Tivo Online is not giving any feedback on the transfer progress (AKA useless), but now shows 25% full for the new Tivo

pulled the new 3Tb HD and check it again -- no SMART errors and under mfsr: says ~2.8 Tb Bolt disk
Anyone had similar issues?

TIA,
Alex


----------



## ThAbtO

haralaag said:


> I have a strange HD space issue with new Bolt that got the 500Gb-->3Tb internal upgrade:
> 
> the latest kmttg version can see in Disk Space Usage only ~685 Gb with 0 (!) free,
> while checking the drive with mfsr says ~2.8 Tb.
> Tivo Online also claims that the Bolt storage is only 25% full which also comes to ~700Gb out of 2.8Tb.


Make sure RPC (Network Remote Control on the Tivo, also) is enabled in your KMTTG's Config/Tivos tab for the Tivo.
Then, got to the Remote/Info tabs, select the Tivo (Bolt in this case) and click on REFRESH button. After it comes back with some info on the window, you can go back to the Tivo (Bolt) tab, click USAGE button and it should be updated.


----------



## Dan203

ThAbtO said:


> I have done this with PyTivo (9032 instead of 8181) using my iPad. Selecting a show for download would be stored on the PyTivo hosted computer.


FYI the Desktop UI in my pyTivo is actually HTML and can be accessed from any device if you go to http://<PC IP>:9032/Desktop

It works best in Chrome, but most modern browsers can run it ok.


----------



## haralaag

ThAbtO said:


> Make sure RPC (Network Remote Control on the Tivo, also) is enabled in your KMTTG's Config/Tivos tab for the Tivo.
> Then, got to the Remote/Info tabs, select the Tivo (Bolt in this case) and click on REFRESH button. After it comes back with some info on the window, you can go back to the Tivo (Bolt) tab, click USAGE button and it should be updated.


I enabled the Network Remote Control on the Tivo Bolt and checked the RPC in the KMTTG's Config/Tivos tab. After about 10h and Refresh on the KMTTG my 'Space used' on the new 3Tb disk went up to 704 Gb but still shows zero 'Free Space' so the full disk capacity is still not visible to kmttg...


----------



## lpwcomp

haralaag said:


> I enabled the Network Remote Control on the Tivo Bolt and checked the RPC in the KMTTG's Config/Tivos tab. After about 10h and Refresh on the KMTTG my 'Space used' on the new 3Tb disk went up to 704 Gb but still shows zero 'Free Space' so the full disk capacity is still not visible to kmttg...


You need to enter the actual "Total Disk Space Available". The actual size is available on the "Remote" tab "Info" screen.


----------



## haralaag

Ahhh... finally numbers that makes sense! 
userDiskSize: 2754.32 Gb
userDiskUsed: ~26%

Thank you!


----------



## moyekj

Version 2.4a is now released.
Contains enhancement request for ToDo table to show subscription type icon.
Bug fixes related to XML/metadata parsing and OTA channel scheduling from Season Premieres table and a couple of other fixes.
Java 9 compatibility required re-working table column auto sizing and some other "under the hood" changes, but I believe kmttg is mostly functional now on both Java 8 and 9.

Consult release notes for full details:
kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


----------



## ThAbtO

haralaag said:


> I enabled the Network Remote Control on the Tivo Bolt and checked the RPC in the KMTTG's Config/Tivos tab. After about 10h and Refresh on the KMTTG my 'Space used' on the new 3Tb disk went up to 704 Gb but still shows zero 'Free Space' so the full disk capacity is still not visible to kmttg...


The disk space is not automatic. You either enter it yourself, or it gets it from the Remote/Info tab. Otherwise, it just calculates the used disk space alone.


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> Version 2.4a is now released.
> Contains enhancement request for ToDo table to show subscription type icon.
> Java 9 compatibility required re-working table column auto sizing and some other "under the hood" changes, but I believe kmttg is mostly functional now on both Java 8 and 9.


Thanks for the subscription type icon enhancement! Already made my life easier!

Could kmttg save the user's preferred column widths?

I have a larger monitor and with the new version, my columns are now spread over my whole screen. I can adjust the column widths manually, but my changes are lost when I restart kmttg.


----------



## moyekj

I actually tried to put in saving of column widths in this release but attempting to restore to those sizes upon kmttg startup kept failing for reasons I could not determine so I gave up on it. Trying to understand what you are saying better though - the new code distributes the columns in certain percentages only to the width of the kmttg window, and keeps them proportional to the window width. So unless you have kmttg window covering whole screen i don't understand what you're saying. Also note that specifically for NPL tables there's a setting under config--Visual that allows you to turn off auto sizing for them, and kmttg does recall those column widths (and that's always worked and continues to with the new code).


----------



## TivoJD

Updated to the new version 2.4a, now every time I open kmttg I get this message, Legacy channel file - fixing to new format. Any idea what this is?


----------



## moyekj

TivoJD said:


> Updated to the new version 2.4a, now every time I open kmttg I get this message, Legacy channel file - fixing to new format. Any idea what this is?


Go over to Season Premieres tab and click "Refresh" so that channels are saved to new format so you won't get that message again.


----------



## TivoJD

Thanks, that worked, it's actually update channels button


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> I actually tried to put in saving of column widths in this release but attempting to restore to those sizes upon kmttg startup kept failing for reasons I could not determine so I gave up on it. Trying to understand what you are saying better though - the new code distributes the columns in certain percentages only to the width of the kmttg window, and keeps them proportional to the window width. So unless you have kmttg window covering whole screen i don't understand what you're saying. Also note that specifically for NPL tables there's a setting under config--Visual that allows you to turn off auto sizing for them, and kmttg does recall those column widths (and that's always worked and continues to with the new code).


Sorry, I usually have most of my programs, including kmttg covering my whole screen, so when kmttg opens the columns are spread over the width of the screen.

I had forgotten about the auto-sizing switch for NPL - thanks for the reminder!

Could the auto-sizing switch be extended to the other columns in other tables? Not that easy?


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> Sorry, I usually have most of my programs, including kmttg covering my whole screen, so when kmttg opens the columns are spread over the width of the screen.
> 
> I had forgotten about the auto-sizing switch for NPL - thanks for the reminder!
> 
> Could the auto-sizing switch be extended to the other columns in other tables? Not that easy?


Still not getting it. So you have kmttg cover whole width of screen, but you want columns only over half the screen? If that's the case why not make kmttg window width smaller?


----------



## ThAbtO

I think he's referring to the other windows, such as turn on/off auto-size on the Jobs window columns.


----------



## worachj

Sounds like the new Hydra UI is set for release this Sunday Oct 29th. What are the Hydra/kmttg expectations?


----------



## moyekj

worachj said:


> Sounds like the new Hydra UI is set for release this Sunday Oct 29th. What are the Hydra/kmttg expectations?


No idea. I want nothing to do with Hydra UI on any of my TiVos and so did not participate in any betas.


----------



## reneg

UIs (like Hydra) are typically built on top of other software components and services. I'd expect the underlying software components and services to not change and kmttg to continue to work the way it has. We should all be able to find out soonish.


----------



## reneg

UIs (like Hydra) are typically built on top of other software components and services. I'd expect the underlying software components and services to not change and kmttg to continue to work the way it has. We should all be able to find out soonish.


----------



## moyekj

I would expect RPC stuff to continue to work since that's foundation software, but don't know about the HMO side such as transfers to and from TiVo. I think there have been murmurs about transfers to TiVo (pyTivo pulls) not working in Hydra, but obviously have no way of knowing if that is or was indeed the case and still is. There are people in the know of course who can't share that kind of information publicly. So wouldn't be shocked if TTG was killed too even if not initially in Hydra.


----------



## mlippert

moyekj said:


> No idea. I want nothing to do with Hydra UI on any of my TiVos and so did not participate in any betas.


Yeah, I'm with you, I don't want anything to do with the Hydra UI on my TiVos either!


----------



## tluxon

moyekj said:


> No idea. I want nothing to do with Hydra UI on any of my TiVos and so did not participate in any betas.


Are we going to be able to "opt out" of this "upgrade"?


----------



## eherberg

Existing boxes don't have to upgrade. However, as Tivo_Ted has mentioned - future development is going to be primarily for the new UI. The old UI will likely settle into a 'legacy' mode with no (or little) future updates.


----------



## worachj

tluxon said:


> Are we going to be able to "opt out" of this "upgrade"?


Tivo Vox boxes launch/available October 29th


> Regarding our 4th generation user experience (aka Hydra), we will be making it available to all MINI, Roamio, BOLT and BOLT+ customers starting on the release date - 10/29._ There will be a web page where you can request the update_, and we will also have an on-box upgrade application.


----------



## elprice7345

moyekj said:


> Still not getting it. So you have kmttg cover whole width of screen, but you want columns only over half the screen? If that's the case why not make kmttg window width smaller?


You're correct. Shrinking the window size will solve my concern.

It's just a user preference. I prefer (most of the time) to have the window I'm working on occupy the entire screen. It keeps me more focused on what I'm doing and fewer distractions. Having table columns as compact as possible makes my work even easier. There aren't many times when I need kmttg to use the entire screen width.

This isn't a big deal for me and I'm probably in the minority in my work habits.


----------



## moyekj

I did get the store/restore table column widths for non NPL tables working now, so next release will have that.


----------



## kcejo

I used kmttg yesterday for a few shows that I was trying to get over to Plex. I was able to finally get them to show up in my Plex account today when I set up a "Movies" folder, rather than a "TV Shows" folder, but whatever. Now that they're finally showing up, I see that one of my shows did not show up. I went back into kmttg to decrypt that one Tivo show and now I'm getting a "ccextractorwin.exe has stopped working" error message. I'm not sure what I'm doing differently today, but it sure isn't working for me. Anybody know what I'm doing wrong?

Thanks in advance for any help. Still trying to learn all this new software since getting my Bolt a few months ago


----------



## moyekj

ccextractorwin.exe would only come into the picture if you are enabling the "captions" task which is not something Plex would need, so just turn off that task.


----------



## kcejo

Well, I did try turning off that task by un-checking the "captions" box and it didn't work. True, I don't get that message anymore, but the program just dings at me and stops doing anything. I was hoping this would be an easy fix 'cause I really do want captions to show up on my shows. I tried changing the encoding profile, as well, and same thing. This worked fine just a day or so ago. Maybe I just need to wait another day and try again.


----------



## moyekj

You'll have to be much more specific posting error messages. Most of the time it should be fairly obvious from message window errors what the problem is. If you are using the recently released Java 9 that could be an issue as well since there are various incompatibilities with Java 8 I haven't got around to solving yet - better off using Java 8 when possible. I made some changes with latest kmttg release to work better in Java 9 but last I tried there are still issues running under Java 9, so best to avoid it.


----------



## kcejo

Hmm, looks like it saved a corrupted file when I first tried to decrypt it. I think it was trying to over-write that and giving me the error. I've deleted that original file and it looks like it's running now. And I just checked my Java and I'm running Java 8, so thanks for the heads-up so I won't update that


----------



## mlippert

kcejo said:


> it looks like it's running now.





kcejo said:


> I was able to finally get them to show up in my Plex account today when I set up a "Movies" folder, rather than a "TV Shows" folder, but whatever


Glad you got it working. What kmttg tasks are you running?

I haven't been re-encoding my recordings preferring to keep them with all the "information" I got when I downloaded them (although I do transmux the h264 ts (transport stream) downloads to mp4, and use ps (program stream) to download from mpeg2 channels)

Not re-encoding does make the plex server encode on the fly, but I'm not sure what encoding profile would be best for Plex to be able to direct play most videos. I think it depends on the Plex client which would need to support both the video and audio codec you use.

I haven't had any problems setting up both a Plex Movie library and Plex TV Shows library, but you need to adhere to the expected naming and (for TV shows) folder structure.

This is the kmttg file naming I've been using for Plex for years. The recording day and channel aren't really necessary but I like having that information in the file name:


Code:


[mainTitle] ["- s" season]["e" episode " - "][episodeTitle " "]["(" movieYear ") "]([month]_[mday]_[year], [channel])


----------



## kcejo

I'm moving shows from my Bolt, using PyTivo Desktop, then using kmttg to get them into a format that Plex will recognize. I'm really new to all of this, so am trying to figure it all out on the fly. I'm clicking the "encrypt", "caption" and "encode" settings and I used the "ad detect" or "ad cut" on a couple of other shows that had ads. I did start the task for the one problem show yesterday and it's taking its sweet time finishing - I let it run all night and it's only showing it's 55% done! Hopefully it'll come out okay.

I'll have to look up where you do the file naming - haven't got that far yet. I'm having to just go to the programs and figure out how they work by trial and error. I've spent hours looking through the threads and gathering info, but it's all spread out and without a user's guide, at some point, I just have to go to the software and experiment.

Thanks for the tip. I'll check it out.


----------



## mlippert

@kcejo, I understand where you are.

So kmttg is awesome at copying files from the TiVo to your PC and then further manipulating them. It also gets more of the show's metadata than pytivo currently does, and therefore has more options to name the downloaded files.

The biggest issue today downloading with kmttg, is that you must use TS (transport stream) if the channel uses the h264 video codec, and the tivo is buggy sending TS data. PyTivo (thanks to @Dan203) has code to retry the download attempting to get a clean file. I think that @moyekj relies on the fact that the glitches are usually small and unnoticeable once the download is decrypted and cleaned up (qsfix) by VideoReDo (which I also own and consider an excellent and worthwhile purchase, assuming you're on Windows).

PyTivo is necessary if you want to get shows that are on your PC onto the TiVo to play them with the TiVo interface.

The kmttg file naming is set from the File | Configure menu on the File Settings tab.

I'm happy to help if you've got other questions, and the other folks here are also nice and probably more knowledgeable that I am, so feel free to ask more questions. if not kmttg related, you can send me a PM.


----------



## kcejo

Thanks so much for the generous offer of help, mlippert. I tried pytivo desktop first to transfer some files to my PC, then deleted them from the Tivo, so I'm now having kmttg use the files that are on my Windows PC. 

Unfortunately, I've got some family things that are going to take up all my attention next week, so I'm going to have to shelve this project and come back to it in a couple weeks. Not the greatest thing when trying to figure out new software, but I'll get it eventually. 

Thanks for all the help, everyone.


----------



## mtnardi

Anyone have any tips for getting KMTTG to save encoded file to a NAS directory? I have what I think is the correct configuration set to send the encoded file to my nas. The NAS machine name is "nardinas" and have it mapped to the Z drive letter. E:\ is a local HDD on the box running KMTTG and C:\ is as well. I've attached a screenshot of my config and what my C:\ drive looks like. Every mp4 episode gets dropped in the root of the c:\kmttg\ directory which drives me insane. I'm trying to use this in conjunction with Plex which looks at folders on my NAS. My C:\ drive is a SSD and is constantly getting full, which is why I'm trying to figure this out. I love what KMTTG can do, so major thanks to the developer(s?), but I can't seem to get this part to work. I am re-encoding after download as Plex does a better job reading the mp4 than the .ts files and they stream better to mobile devices. Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

If you are running Windows service then that's the problem. Windows service is notoriously restrictive and likely doesn't have access to your NAS shares. A couple of things to try is:
1. Make absolutely sure the service is running using your account, not the default system account (covered in the Wiki for auto transfers).
2. Use \\server\path syntax instead of a drive map in kmttg config for output location(s).

Even with the above, I would not be surprised if it doesn't work. There have been many posts about Windows service limitations in the past where things that work in normal GUI mode don't work as a service as you would expect.


----------



## mtnardi

moyekj said:


> If you are running Windows service then that's the problem. Windows service is notoriously restrictive and likely doesn't have access to your NAS shares. A couple of things to try is:
> 1. Make absolutely sure the service is running using your account, not the default system account (covered in the Wiki for auto transfers).
> 2. Use \\server\path syntax instead of a drive map in kmttg config for output location(s).
> 
> Even with the above, I would not be surprised if it doesn't work. There have been many posts about Windows service limitations in the past where things that work in normal GUI mode don't work as a service as you would expect.


I am running it as a service on windows 7 and am using the account I log in as, which is an admin, not "local system account".
I'll change my drive mapping and see if that helps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThAbtO

mtnardi said:


> I am running it as a service on windows 7 and am using the account I log in as, which is an admin, not "local system account".
> I'll change my drive mapping and see if that helps
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need to config KMTTG to use "\\nardinas/" with your path of folders and not use mapping.

Example: instead of "z:\videos", use '\\nardinas\videos"


----------



## kpeters59

I'm_ sure_ he meant:

"\\nardinas\videos"

-KP


----------



## billpiper

Having problems with auto transfers. Somehow when I went from java 9 back to java 8 auto transfers stopped. I checked auto transfer service and it is stopped, tried restarting but will not start. I uninstalled the service and tried to install manually by running install-kmttg-service in the cmd window and receive

wrapper | Starting the kmttg service...
wrapper | The kmttg service was launched, but failed to start.
Press any key to continue . . .


How can I get this working again?


----------



## murgatroyd

I'm using kmttg to trim down my channel list to get rid of the stupid Comcast extra channel numbers in the 1000s and taking out the SD channels I don't watch because we usually watch the HD versions.

What sets the YES/NO for INCLUDED? Is that only a reflection of what I did the last time I toggled channels off, or can kmttg see what the cablecard is authorized for?

Being able to export the channel list and to do this from within kmttg instead of the TiVo is a huge help, so thanks again for an awesome program.


----------



## moyekj

murgatroyd said:


> What sets the YES/NO for INCLUDED? Is that only a reflection of what I did the last time I toggled channels off, or can kmttg see what the cablecard is authorized for?


 The YES and NO is based on what you currently specify as channels you receive on your TiVo. And of course you can change them within kmttg.

Having 3 TiVos all with same lineup I especially like being able to update 1 channel list via kmttg and then copy that channel lineup to my other 2 TiVos.


----------



## murgatroyd

moyekj said:


> The YES and NO is based on what you currently specify as channels you receive on your TiVo. And of course you can change them within kmttg.
> 
> Having 3 TiVos all with same lineup I especially like being able to update 1 channel list via kmttg and then copy that channel lineup to my other 2 TiVos.


I've exported the channel list and I've made notes about which channels I turned off because they aren't authorized or because they were things I'm not interested in (like the shopping channels). Sorting out all the dupes was a real pain before now. Thanks again!


----------



## aaronwt

What is the preferred Decrypt Profile to use when Decrypting HD shows from TiVos with KMTTG?


----------



## moyekj

On Windows (and assuming at least partial TiVo Desktop installed):
If you have VideoRedo, then enable "decrypt using VideoRedo".
Else use DirectShow Dump.


----------



## aaronwt

I have VideoReDo but I was using the profile settings within KMTTG.


----------



## moyekj

Right, so under kmttg config-VideoRedo tab make sure "Decrypt using VideoRedo" is enabled if you are enabling the "decrypt" task. Depending what you are doing you can even skip the "decrypt" task if using VRD.


----------



## aaronwt

I just added VideoReDo. But now I have all the profiles from VideoReDo to choose from.
I was using the HandBrake TiVo_HD-crf profile.
But I guess I'll just try the VideoReDo H.264 TiVo-ts (Romaio/Premiere) Profile?


----------



## moyekj

Yes, use VRD profiles if you have VRD, like the one you mentioned.


----------



## moyekj

FYI for those using AutoSkip, it has been reported in sourceforge kmttg forum that AutoSkip from SkipMode doesn't work properly in Hydra to identify the show start points. I don't plan on migrating to Hydra any time soon (if ever) so can't test or tweak that code myself to try and make it work on Hydra. So just another word of warning to those contemplating Hydra and who care about AutoSkip.


----------



## mlippert

aaronwt said:


> I just added VideoReDo. But now I have all the profiles from VideoReDo to choose from.
> I was using the HandBrake TiVo_HD-crf profile.
> But I guess I'll just try the VideoReDo H.264 TiVo-ts (Romaio/Premiere) Profile?


I think you're a little confused.

The profiles in kmttg are ONLY for re-encoding the video. They are unrelated to decrypting the video.

Using VRD for decrypting and qsfix is invaluable and highly recommended if you have VRD. I use the kmttg setting that combines those 2 steps. (I rarely if ever re-encode the recording.)

It may or may not be the tool you want to use to re-encode the video/audio to a different codec, compression, resolution etc. And that is what the profiles are for.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> FYI for those using AutoSkip, it has been reported in sourceforge kmttg forum that AutoSkip from SkipMode doesn't work properly in Hydra to identify the show start points. I don't plan on migrating to Hydra any time soon (if ever) so can't test or tweak that code myself to try and make it work on Hydra. So just another word of warning to those contemplating Hydra and who care about AutoSkip.


I think I have duplicated the issue as well as a work around. I'm running this remotely so don't have the Hydra UI visible to observe exactly what is going on. Below are two instances of invoked Autoskip from SkipMode (v key) for the same show. In the first instance, I just pressed the 'v' key, which looks like incorrect results. In the second instance, I sent remote code "live TV' through kmttg, then pressed the 'v' key in kmttg. It looks like the second invocation produced correct skip points.


Code:


BoltOTA: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'The Mayor - City Hall-oween'
Removed entry for Living Room: The Mayor - City Hall-oween
(Setting pause point=0)
0: start=00:20:32.447 end=00:27:28.396
1: start=00:28:56.282 end=00:36:01.240
Saving AutoSkip entry: The Mayor - City Hall-oween
BoltOTA: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'The Mayor - City Hall-oween'
Removed entry for BoltOTA: The Mayor - City Hall-oween
(Setting pause point=0)
0: start=00:00:04.354 end=00:07:00.303
1: start=00:09:58.097 end=00:17:03.055
2: start=00:20:32.447 end=00:26:08.315
3: start=00:28:56.134 end=00:30:06.037
Saving AutoSkip entry: The Mayor - City Hall-oween

[EDIT] Tried to reproduce the results multiple times and it did not produce consistent results. I'll look at it again when I get home tonight.


----------



## reneg

After trying Autoskip from Skipmode on a Hydra Tivo while sitting in front of it, and it looks like the issue is timing related. Under Hydra, sometimes it takes longer for shows to load after pressing 'v'. I always tried to invoke Autoskip from Skipmode from Live TV. Sometimes, it would load the video quick enough and work normally. Other times, Autoskip would be doing it's thing and the video hadn't loaded yet, and then would toggle back to live tv until autoskip completed. I'm not interested in a fix for this issue, but thought I'd relay my observations while I have Hydra installed.

You might have to double the 900ms timeout in the code for Autoskip from Skipmode to work on Hydra. I don't plan on keeping this Tivo on Hydra and will be migrating it back to the old UI soon.​


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> You might have to double the 900ms timeout in the code for Autoskip from Skipmode to work on Hydra. I don't plan on keeping this Tivo on Hydra and will be migrating it back to the old UI soon.​


 Thanks for the feedback. Did you try doubling the sleep time to see if it helped much? I have noticed occasionally on my Roamio that the 1st attempt sometimes fails to capture all commercials probably due to slow response time from the Roamio, so perhaps increasing the sleep time would help with that, but I haven't tried it out to confirm.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Did you try doubling the sleep time to see if it helped much? I have noticed occasionally on my Roamio that the 1st attempt sometimes fails to capture all commercials probably due to slow response time from the Roamio, so perhaps increasing the sleep time would help with that, but I haven't tried it out to confirm.


 Sorry, I don't have a Java IDE installed, so I did not play with it further. I'm just guessing that doubling the sleep timer might help. If I were going to stay on Hydra, I might be more motivated, but right now Hydra is not for me.


----------



## howards

Since I upgraded to v2.4a, I've been getting a lot of null pointer exceptions. Most of kmttg continues to work, but the portion of the UI with the headers STATUS/JOB/SOURCE/OUTPUT no longer updates.

I have tried restarting kmttg multiple times and the problem always recurs after a short period of operation. 

If there is something I can do to help debug this, please let me know.

Here's an example of kmttg's output:

java.lang.NullPointerException
at javafx.controls/javafx.scene.control.skin.CellSkinBase.access$100(Unknown Source)
at javafx.controls/javafx.scene.control.skin.CellSkinBase$StyleableProperties$1.isSettable(Unknown Source)
at javafx.controls/javafx.scene.control.skin.CellSkinBase$StyleableProperties$1.isSettable(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/javafx.scene.CssStyleHelper.transitionToState(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/javafx.scene.Node.doProcessCSS(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/javafx.scene.Node.access$900(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/javafx.scene.Node$1.doProcessCSS(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/com.sun.javafx.scene.NodeHelper.processCSSImpl(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/com.sun.javafx.scene.ParentHelper.superProcessCSSImpl(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/com.sun.javafx.scene.ParentHelper.superProcessCSS(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/javafx.scene.Parent.doProcessCSS(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/javafx.scene.Parent.access$400(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/javafx.scene.Parent$1.doProcessCSS(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/com.sun.javafx.scene.ParentHelper.processCSSImpl(Unknown Source)
at javafx.controls/com.sun.javafx.scene.control.ControlHelper.superProcessCSSImpl(Unknown Source)
at javafx.controls/com.sun.javafx.scene.control.ControlHelper.superProcessCSS(Unknown Source)
at javafx.controls/javafx.scene.control.Control.doProcessCSS(Unknown Source)
at javafx.controls/javafx.scene.control.Control.access$000(Unknown Source)
at javafx.controls/javafx.scene.control.Control$1.doProcessCSS(Unknown Source)
at javafx.controls/com.sun.javafx.scene.control.ControlHelper.processCSSImpl(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/com.sun.javafx.scene.NodeHelper.processCSS(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/javafx.scene.Parent.doProcessCSS(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/javafx.scene.Parent.access$400(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/javafx.scene.Parent$1.doProcessCSS(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/com.sun.javafx.scene.ParentHelper.processCSSImpl(Unknown Source)
at javafx.controls/com.sun.javafx.scene.control.ControlHelper.superProcessCSSImpl(Unknown Source)
at javafx.controls/com.sun.javafx.scene.control.ControlHelper.superProcessCSS(Unknown Source)
at javafx.controls/javafx.scene.control.Control.doProcessCSS(Unknown Source)
at javafx.controls/javafx.scene.control.Control.access$000(Unknown Source)
at javafx.controls/javafx.scene.control.Control$1.doProcessCSS(Unknown Source)
at javafx.controls/com.sun.javafx.scene.control.ControlHelper.processCSSImpl(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/com.sun.javafx.scene.NodeHelper.processCSS(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/javafx.scene.Node.processCSS(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/javafx.scene.Node.processCSS(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/javafx.scene.Node.processCSS(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/javafx.scene.Node.processCSS(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/javafx.scene.Node.processCSS(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/javafx.scene.Node.processCSS(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/javafx.scene.Node.processCSS(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/javafx.scene.Node.processCSS(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/javafx.scene.Node.processCSS(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/javafx.scene.Node.processCSS(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/javafx.scene.Node.processCSS(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/javafx.scene.Node.processCSS(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/javafx.scene.Node.processCSS(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/javafx.scene.Node.processCSS(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/javafx.scene.Node.processCSS(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/javafx.scene.Scene.doCSSPass(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/javafx.scene.Scene.access$3500(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/javafx.scene.Scene$ScenePulseListener.pulse(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/com.sun.javafx.tk.Toolkit.lambda$runPulse$2(Unknown Source)
at java.base/java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at javafx.graphics/com.sun.javafx.tk.Toolkit.runPulse(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/com.sun.javafx.tk.Toolkit.firePulse(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.QuantumToolkit.pulse(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.QuantumToolkit.pulse(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.QuantumToolkit.pulseFromQueue(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.QuantumToolkit.lambda$runToolkit$11(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/com.sun.glass.ui.InvokeLaterDispatcher$Future.run(Unknown Source)
at javafx.graphics/com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication._runLoop(Native Method)
at javafx.graphics/com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication.lambda$runLoop$3(Unknown Source)
at java.base/java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


java.lang.NullPointerException


----------



## moyekj

howards, it looks like you are using Java 9 which would be the problem. You will note there is no kmttg code being shown in the full stack trace so appears to be issue with JavaFX in Java 9. I get similar ones if I use kmttg in Java 9 (seems to affect the job table) for a while and Googling the error for Java 9 did get me a couple of hits where the issue was reported to Java developers but so far nothing has been done to correct it. Bottom line, stay with Java 8 for now.


----------



## wireman121

I have a quick question -
Is there a way for kmttg to import the skipdata from tivo and use that for adcut, or is that not something it can do yet?

---Nevermind, I think I answered my own question that yes, it will if they exist?


----------



## howards

moyekj said:


> howards, it looks like you are using Java 9 which would be the problem.


Yes, I am using Java 9. Unfortunately, I have to use Java 9 for other reasons.

I guess I'll reinstall Java 8 and set up a link so that Java 8 is used to launch kmttg.

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

howards said:


> Yes, I am using Java 9. Unfortunately, I have to use Java 9 for other reasons.
> 
> I guess I'll reinstall Java 8 and set up a link so that Java 8 is used to launch kmttg.
> 
> Thanks!


You cannot have 2 Java versions installed or they might conflict.


----------



## howards

ThAbtO said:


> You cannot have 2 Java versions installed or they might conflict.


Sorry, that's flat out not true. I already have two versions of Java installed and working. You just have to install to different directories.


----------



## moyekj

howards said:


> Yes, I am using Java 9. Unfortunately, I have to use Java 9 for other reasons.
> 
> I guess I'll reinstall Java 8 and set up a link so that Java 8 is used to launch kmttg.
> 
> Thanks!


I actually got motivated to track down the issue tonight and think I have fixed the problem. Was no longer able to get these null exceptions anymore running kmttg with Java 9. That was the last remaining issue with running kmttg with Java 9 that I'm aware of. The fix will be part of the next release which will probably be this weekend that also includes fix for running AutoSkip from SkipMode for Hydra TiVos.


----------



## howards

moyekj said:


> I actually got motivated to track down the issue tonight and think I have fixed the problem.


Super! And thank you! I look forward to testing the update. In the meantime, I installed a Java 8 specifically for kmttg and it's now working fine.


----------



## moyekj

v2.4b version now released with fixes for Java 9 and AutoSkip from SkipMode for Hydra. Also has option to autosize or not most table columns and to remember table column widths between kmttg sessions.

Refer to release notes for full details:
kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


----------



## ClearToLand

moyekj said:


> v2.4b version now released...
> 
> Refer to release notes for full details:
> kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


Reading the latest kmttg Release Notes:


> AutoSkip from SkipMode now *shows total show length (sum of all non-commercial segments)* after running in message window or when entry clicked in AutoSkip table.


gave me an idea.

I've noticed that, randomly, when processing SkipMode data to populate the AutoSkip Table and create .EDL files, a TiVo unit will be 'sluggish' and not all of the commercial cutpoints will be detected / reported (usually missing either at the beginning or the end). If you do this manually, one-at-a-time, it's easy to spot. But once the log scrolls off the top of the little window on the bottom of the screen, unless you think to scroll back (or create and view the log), you miss it. Not a big deal if you're only populating the AutoSkip Table for viewing since you can just jump over the commercial with your remote, but if you're using the .EDL file to cut commercials WITHOUT reviewing, you may be in for a surprise.

[I've begun using .EDL files with ComSkip to collect old Battlestar Galactica episodes from SyFy (i.e. faux HD); then I let my new NAS running Plex transcode to 4Mbps and 720p (Roamio limit). Although the NAS only has an Intel Celeron J1800 (PassMark 1028 10W 2C Q1_2014 - Intel Celeron J1800 @ 2.41GHz), it is faster than my laptop (PassMark 2611 35W 4C Q4_2011 - Intel Core i3-2350M @ 2.30GHz) running either ffmpeg or Handbrake via the included kmttg scripts.]

Since kmttg v2.4b now totals the length of the recording minus the 'detected' commercials, maybe it can also do some 'thinking'. It knows if the recording is part of a series. Many series are either ~30 minutes or ~60 minutes (too bad they didn't stick to the hard-and-fast 30/60 from decades ago but...). Generally speaking, a 30 minute show without commercials becomes ~22 minutes; a 60 minute show becomes ~44 minutes. Commercials seem to vary from ~3-6 minutes, with most in the ~4-5 minute range IME.

If kmttg detects:

Recording has SkipMode data
Recording is a Series
Recording is ~30 or ~60 minutes in duration
maybe it could also detect if the new length is too long, i.e. missing one or more cutpoints / including one or more commercials and automatically re-run AutoSkip, compare the new duration and replace the AutoSkip Table data if shorter?


----------



## ClearToLand

Curiosity:

kmttg v2.2 made it to letter 'v', but v2.3 ended at letter 'b' - any logic / major change behind that?


----------



## moyekj

ClearToLand said:


> Curiosity:
> 
> kmttg v2.2 made it to letter 'v', but v2.3 ended at letter 'b' - any logic / major change behind that?


Any major change gets a .1 bump (or if I eventually run out of alphabet). Getting things working with Java 9 required pretty major changes hence the bump.


----------



## moyekj

A fairly quick way to review newly acquired AutoSkip entries is bring up AutoSkip table and click through entries quickly and look at the total show times to look for any totals that don't look right. New entries always go at bottom of table by default, so you can jump to bottom of table to review latest entries. I would do that before the total show time was being reported by just looking at number of segments which are fairly consistent for 30 and 60-minute shows. Having the total show time reported just gives another quick piece of data to look at.

With this release there are longer sleep times between simulated button presses for AutoSkip from SkipMode, so hopefully should work better for "sluggish" TiVos.


----------



## ClearToLand

moyekj said:


> A fairly quick way to review newly acquired AutoSkip entries is *bring up AutoSkip table* and click through entries quickly and look at the total show times to look for any totals that don't look right. *New entries always go at bottom* of table by default, so you can jump to bottom of table to review latest entries. I would do that before the total show time was being reported by just looking at number of segments which are fairly consistent for 30 and 60-minute shows. Having the total show time reported just gives another quick piece of data to look at.
> 
> With this release there are longer sleep times between simulated button presses for AutoSkip from SkipMode, so hopefully should work better for "sluggish" TiVos.


I already do that - added '*Open with Notepad*' to my Right-Click Context Menu in Windows File Explorer years ago.

I was thinking more along the lines of 'unattended' kmttg overnight batch processing.

And my post was already getting too long...


----------



## HerronScott

Was getting a long delay opening kmttg this evening and found this error being reported.

RPC error response:
{
"code": "middlemindError",
"cause": {
"code": "requestTimeout",
"text": "Request timed out",
"type": "middlemindErrorCause"
},
"text": "middlemindError",
"type": "error"
}
rpc Auth error - null

Timeout to TiVo servers that people have been reporting?

Scott


----------



## reneg

HerronScott said:


> Was getting a long delay opening kmttg this evening and found this error being reported.
> 
> RPC error response:
> {
> "code": "middlemindError",
> "cause": {
> "code": "requestTimeout",
> "text": "Request timed out",
> "type": "middlemindErrorCause"
> },
> "text": "middlemindError",
> "type": "error"
> }
> rpc Auth error - null
> 
> Timeout to TiVo servers that people have been reporting?
> 
> Scott


Most likely


----------



## worachj

moyekj said:


> v2.4b version now released with fixes for Java 9 and AutoSkip from SkipMode for Hydra. Also has option to autosize or not most table columns and to remember table column widths between kmttg sessions.


New Version seems to fix my problem generating auto skip points on my Roamio which I mentioned a couple of months ago. Thanks!


----------



## jcthorne

New version has made some sort of configuration change. When export Autoskip cuts I am now getting an EDL file which is useless to Videoredo for editing. I was getting vprj (I think) files that I could drop into videoredo and have the commercials marked. How do I get the vprj files again instead of EDL files?


----------



## HerronScott

reneg said:


> Most likely


It was all better last night (no error).

Scott


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> New version has made some sort of configuration change. When export Autoskip cuts I am now getting an EDL file which is useless to Videoredo for editing. I was getting vprj (I think) files that I could drop into videoredo and have the commercials marked. How do I get the vprj files again instead of EDL files?


No changes related to that at all in this release. If you have VRD turned off in kmttg config then you will get edl files exported. If VRD is enabled (config--VideoRedo-Enable VideoRedo turned on) then you get VPrj files. Just tested and that is exactly behavior I'm seeing with current release.


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> No changes related to that at all in this release. If you have VRD turned off in kmttg config then you will get edl files exported. If VRD is enabled (config--VideoRedo-Enable VideoRedo turned on) then you get VPrj files. Just tested and that is exactly behavior I'm seeing with current release.


Appreciate the help. No idea how it got changed but all working now. Thanks!


----------



## howards

Happy to report that v2.4b has been running for a few days with Java 9 and no null pointer exceptions have occurred!

Thank you, moyekj!


----------



## DC_SnDvl

I have just started getting this error. I am using Videoredo for qsfix

qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Apps\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\Apps\TIVO\Title.TiVo" "C:\Temp\TIVO-QS\Title.ts.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\NAME~1\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock4942409696963474223.tmp /c:mpegts /v:mpeg2video /x:1280 /y:720
C:\Apps\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(131, 4) (null): The remote procedure call failed.


----------



## moyekj

1. See if you can open and play .TiVo files using VRD. If not then likely you need to re-install TiVo Desktop
2. If .TiVo files play then try and run a batch process using VRD on some sample cut points so that VRD registers the necessary components for batch processing to work.

i.e. Get things working in VRD first and then likely kmttg will work.


----------



## ThAbtO

3. Use Decrypt with TivoLibre.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> 3. Use Decrypt with TivoLibre.


Decrypt with VRD is a much better option, especially for TS TiVo files.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> Decrypt with VRD is a much better option, especially for TS TiVo files.


Perhaps, but I do not know how the MAK gets to VRD.


----------



## DC_SnDvl

moyekj said:


> 1. See if you can open and play .TiVo files using VRD. If not then likely you need to re-install TiVo Desktop
> 2. If .TiVo files play then try and run a batch process using VRD on some sample cut points so that VRD registers the necessary components for batch processing to work.
> 
> i.e. Get things working in VRD first and then likely kmttg will work.


That was it, Thanks


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Perhaps, but I do not know how the MAK gets to VRD.


It gets it from TiVo Desktop (actually technically from registry when installing/setting up TiVo Desktop).


----------



## Tony_T

New to Tivo (getting a Bolt today), and KMTTG looks like an excellent program to use with it. I especially like the autoskip feature I'm reading about here. Has anyone gotten this to run on a Raspberry Pi? Seems like it would be great if it could be set up to run headless just for the autoskip functionality.


----------



## Tony_T

moyekj said:


> In the Wiki look at section entitled AUTOSKIP SERVICE here:
> kmttg / Wiki / AutoSkip
> Using that you don't have to initiate play from kmttg, just initiate play from your TiVo as normal and autoskip will be used for any entry for which you ran AutoSkip from SkipMode on previously.


I read that, but it didn't work for me from the Remote.
But&#8230; this is my 1st day using kmttg and AutoSkip, I'll give it another go.

Thanks.

EDIT: OK, working now. I thought I had the service running before, but obviously wasn't_ ("Note that this menu entry is a toggle. When enabled you will see a check mark by the menu entry. When disabled there will be no check mark")_


----------



## Tony_T

Now that I have it working, I'm setting up automation via Terminal (OS X).

I've got the command line working now (and I'll set up as a launchd).

Nice program!


----------



## Tony_T

ok, almost there, quick questions,
Can -s and -k be run from the same command? (kmttg.jar -s -k)
In Terminal (OS X) do I just quit the (-k) service with ^C, or is there a more elegant way?

_Next_: I'd like to try to get kmttg's Autoskip running on a Raspberry Pi Zero


----------



## moyekj

-s tivoName (Process AutoSkip from SkipMode) and -k were never intended to run together, so no don't use both together. You can leave the -k session running and run -s from a different terminal.


----------



## Tony_T

moyekj said:


> -s tivoName (Process AutoSkip from SkipMode) and -k were never intended to run together, so no don't use both together. You can leave the -k session running and run -s from a different terminal.


Thanks.
^C to quit the session, or is there a more elegant way?


----------



## moyekj

Ctrl-C will work. Personally if I were to run on a unix like system I'd probably run it completely in background (& at end of command in terminal) and then kill it using "kill" command when done with it. But that way you might forget about it vs leaving a terminal dedicated to it.


----------



## Tony_T

Tony_T said:


> _Next_: I'd like to try to get kmttg's Autoskip running on a Raspberry Pi Zero


I gave it a try.
Installed Java on a Pi Zero (Stretch)
Installing Java 8 on Raspberry Pi 3 - blog.livthomas.net
Running kmttg on the pi throws an exception error


----------



## Tony_T

Minor point, I'm getting a blank file created: auto.log.0.lck
Also, I'm unable to enter channel 0 to pause autoskip (probably an issue with my cable provider)


----------



## Tony_T

Is the Autoskip Table supposed to be pruned from the command line (when the option is set in the GUI)? When I run kmttg.jar -s "TiVo Bolt", the deleted recordings are still in the Skip Table


----------



## Lurker1

moyekj, autoskip is great, but I am wondering if it would be a good idea to have a visual indication of a skip. Maybe just the progress bar appearing shortly before the skip and staying on shortly after, so I can see how much is being skipped.

I had a situation where the skip data was bad somehow, and it skipped over two commercial breaks at once. I didn't even know it happened, except that the show became somewhat confusing. Only then did I bring up the progress bar and notice that it was nearly to the end already.

Thoughts?


----------



## mattack

I upgraded over the break and turned on the autosize column setting, but it doesn't seem to actually do anything for me??


----------



## Tony_T

When in OnePass/SeasonPass, is there a way to re-arrange alphabetically automatically?
Clicking the header doesn't re-order for me.


----------



## moyekj

Tony_T said:


> When in OnePass/SeasonPass, is there a way to re-arrange alphabetically automatically?
> Clicking the header doesn't re-order for me.


For SP table all sorting is disabled because of ability to move passes up and down to change priority.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> I upgraded over the break and turned on the autosize column setting, but it doesn't seem to actually do anything for me??


If you stretch the kmttg window wider or narrower you should see the columns stretching accordingly to fill. When option is turned off that doesn't happen.


----------



## ProfVonNostrum

I've been using KMTTG forever. Now I've been getting the following error:
*http://192.168.1.13:80/download/Fea...laying&id=5064235&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts*
getConnection error for: *http://192.168.1.13:80/download/Fea...laying&id=5064235&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
*
Download failed to file: I:\KMTTG\Fear the Walking Dead - La Serpiente (09_17_2017).TiVo

I can download the show if I cut and paste the URL listed in the error message.

Please help, this is driving me nuts and I love the tool.


----------



## moyekj

Try rebooting the TiVo. If that still doesn't work then likely a firewall or antivirus software is blocking kmttg access to it.


----------



## ProfVonNostrum

Thanks for the reply. I rebooted my TiVo (twice), disabled windows firewall, went into my router and port forwarded all the TiVo related ports. same error. (


----------



## mlippert

ProfVonNostrum said:


> Download failed to file: I:\KMTTG\Fear the Walking Dead - La Serpiente (09_17_2017).TiVo


Double check that there is enough disk space on the destination (where kmttg is writing the download) is that the same place you downloaded to when you tested using the URL?

I've had kmttg downloads fail when I ran out of disk space (not sure if that was the error msg I got though)


----------



## ProfVonNostrum

mlippert said:


> Double check that there is enough disk space on the destination (where kmttg is writing the download) is that the same place you downloaded to when you tested using the URL?
> 
> I've had kmttg downloads fail when I ran out of disk space (not sure if that was the error msg I got though)


Thanks. Plenty of space. I even check through the services in case there was a rogue firewall or anti-virus software running, didn't see any.


----------



## Tony_T

moyekj said:


> The only place the "comskip .txt file not found" message comes from in code is for "comskip_review" task, and the only way that task is triggered is if that option is enabled. Can you run again and check closely which task the error is coming up on, or post the full message window contents of your full run here.


I'm also getting a "comskip .txt file not found:" message.
And the .ts file created did not skip the commercials.
I've attached the log file.


----------



## mlippert

ProfVonNostrum said:


> Thanks. Plenty of space. I even check through the services in case there was a rogue firewall or anti-virus software running, didn't see any.


Hmm, not a lot more occurring to me to check. But what OS, what version of kmttg and what version of java (and did you install a java update recently maybe it is a firewall issue for a new java version? grasping at straws here)


----------



## ProfVonNostrum

mlippert said:


> Hmm, not a lot more occurring to me to check. But what OS, what version of kmttg and what version of java (and did you install a java update recently maybe it is a firewall issue for a new java version? grasping at straws here)


OS: Win 10 (64-bit)
kmttg: v2.4b
java version 8 (build 1.8.0_151-b12) (32 bit)
Does kmttg write any log files where I might be able to find out more about what the error is?


----------



## lpwcomp

ProfVonNostrum said:


> OS: Win 10 (64-bit)
> kmttg: v2.4b
> java version 8 (build 1.8.0_151-b12) (32 bit)


What model TiVo and what S/W level?


----------



## ProfVonNostrum

lpwcomp said:


> What model TiVo and what S/W level?


TiVo Series 4; s/w: 20.7.4.RC2-7462-746


----------



## moyekj

Maybe try switching to PS downloads and try download again. If you've only been trying a specific show, try another.


----------



## ProfVonNostrum

moyekj said:


> Maybe try switching to PS downloads and try download again. If you've only been trying a specific show, try another.


Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format in unchecked

I must be missing something. pyTiVo works, but pyTiVo Desktop can't find my TiVos with same network settings.


----------



## moyekj

ProfVonNostrum said:


> Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format in unchecked
> 
> I must be missing something.


 The URL you posted had this at end: &Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts which means TS downloads was on at least for that attempt. With TS downloads turned off the URL should not have that at the end. Plus there should be more to the error message when the download fails that perhaps you are not posting?


----------



## ProfVonNostrum

moyekj said:


> The URL you posted had this at end: &Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts which means TS downloads was on at least for that attempt. With TS downloads turned off the URL should not have that at the end. Plus there should be more to the error message when the download fails that perhaps you are not posting?


Correct, sorry for the confusion. I tried it both ways, the error is exactly the same (but as you indicate, the URL is different). It's strange that when I copy either of the URLs below into a browser, it connects and downloads the file.

*Here is the output without TS downloads enabled:*
>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Family Room' I:\KMTTG\Survivor Heroes vs. Healers vs. Hustlers - Buy One, Get One Free (11_29_2017).TiVo ...

http://192.168.1.13:80/download/Sur...ustlers.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=5066850

getConnection error for: http://192.168.1.13:80/download/Sur...ustlers.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=5066850

Download failed to file: I:\KMTTG\Survivor Heroes vs. Healers vs. Hustlers - Buy One, Get One Free (11_29_2017).TiVo

Survivor Heroes vs. Healers vs. Hustlers - Buy One, Get One Free (11_29_2017).TiVo: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 10 seconds.

*The only difference with TS enabled is the URL, the error is the same:*
>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Family Room' I:\KMTTG\Survivor Heroes vs. Healers vs. Hustlers - Buy One, Get One Free (11_29_2017).TiVo ...

http://192.168.1.13:80/download/Sur...laying&id=5066850&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

getConnection error for: http://192.168.1.13:80/download/Sur...laying&id=5066850&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

Download failed to file: I:\KMTTG\Survivor Heroes vs. Healers vs. Hustlers - Buy One, Get One Free (11_29_2017).TiVo

Survivor Heroes vs. Healers vs. Hustlers - Buy One, Get One Free (11_29_2017).TiVo: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 10 seconds.


----------



## moyekj

Did you try other shows other than that one? What is volume I:\ and do you have proper write permissions there? Try a different download location such as volume C:\ instead. The "getConnection" error doesn't suggest any kind of write permissions problem but instead a network connection problem, but who knows...


----------



## ProfVonNostrum

moyekj said:


> Did you try other shows other than that one? What is volume I:\ and do you have proper write permissions there? Try a different download location such as volume C:\ instead. The "getConnection" error doesn't suggest any kind of write permissions problem but instead a network connection problem, but who knows...


OK, this is strange....
No matter what show I tried, TS downloads, no TS downloads, etc. same error. I really didn't think the suggestion of changing locations would work, but I figured I was desperate and you all are nice enough to respond, so I created a new directory on my C drive and pointed kmttg to that. Well, it failed, but with a different error. I lost the message but it was an http IO error, 503 not found or something like that. So, I changed everything back to my i:\kmttg directory, tried again and it failed with the same http io error. I googled "kmttg http IO exception" and came across a thread that said make sure TS down loads are off. I went to the configuration, turned it off (it was on), tried again and now it all works. I have no idea why, but it works! Thanks to all for your help and support.


----------



## SGTT

When I select a group of movies to play, it only plays the first movie. This is critical since TIVO does not group movies to allow us to play a set of movies in sequence. Is this a bug or lack of feature in KMTTG? The code should be simple, since each movie has a known duration. See the attached for an example.


----------



## moyekj

SGTT said:


> When I select a group of movies to play, it only plays the first movie. This is critical since TIVO does not group movies to allow us to play a set of movies in sequence. Is this a bug or lack of feature in KMTTG? The code should be simple, since each movie has a known duration. See the attached for an example.


 This command only sends 1 RPC instruction to TiVo to play something. There is not a way to send a command to play a group of recordings AFAIK.


----------



## moyekj

v2.4c version released. Contains a couple of recent enhancement requests and 1 issue fix.
kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


----------



## SGTT

moyekj said:


> This command only sends 1 RPC instruction to TiVo to play something. There is not a way to send a command to play a group of recordings AFAIK.


As a retired computer consultant, I would guess that the function could simply set up a timed schedule to play each movie after the previous movie has timed out, as long as KMTTG is still running. There are massive complaints about the lack of groups or folders on TIVO, so here is the perfect solution to the 'Play All' requirement for movies.

Also, I prefer to see 'There might be a way...' instead of 'There is not a way...'. It is obvious that only one request is sent to TIVO, as this was my original complaint. Let's make things happen here folks!


----------



## Lurker1

moyekj said:


> By request added new config--AutoSkip--"Indicate with play when skipping" option.


Thanks for the enhancement, but I can't get it to work. The new setting isn't being saved in my config.ini.



moyekj said:


> Look for "watchedTime" in RPC data in addition to "bookmarkPosition" to determine partially watched shows.


It looks like AutoSkip from SkipMode is leaving behind nonzero watchedTime values.


----------



## moyekj

Lurker1 said:


> Thanks for the enhancement, but I can't get it to work. The new setting isn't being saved in my config.ini.


Yes, I just realized I forgot to implement the save/restore portion of the option, so setting won't be saved as you are seeing. I'll probably put out a new release later today as that's a simple fix. Sorry.


----------



## Lurker1

moyekj said:


> Yes, I just realized I forgot to implement the save/restore portion of the option, so setting won't be saved as you are seeing. I'll probably put out a new release later today as that's a simple fix. Sorry.


Thanks! Also, I think I found another problem:



moyekj said:


> Look for "watchedTime" in RPC data in addition to "bookmarkPosition" to determine partially watched shows.


It looks like AutoSkip from SkipMode is leaving behind nonzero watchedTime values.


----------



## moyekj

Lurker1 said:


> It looks like AutoSkip from SkipMode is leaving behind nonzero watchedTime values.


 I tried setting watchedTime via kmttg to specific value but it doesn't work. So I guess I'm just going to have to ignore watchedTime and only use bookmarkPosition as before. I think where watchedTime comes into play is if you watch a program via iOS or Android app or online.tivo.com. Looks to me watching on the TiVo itself sets bookmarkPosition instead.


----------



## moyekj

OK, v2.4d version is now released with fixes to issues pointed out by Lurker1.


----------



## Lurker1

moyekj said:


> OK, v2.4d version is now released with fixes to issues pointed out by Lurker1.


It is working well now. I like the new visual indication of each autoskip, thank you. Easy to see if something goes awry.


----------



## ProfVonNostrum

ProfVonNostrum said:


> OK, this is strange....
> No matter what show I tried, TS downloads, no TS downloads, etc. same error. I really didn't think the suggestion of changing locations would work, but I figured I was desperate and you all are nice enough to respond, so I created a new directory on my C drive and pointed kmttg to that. Well, it failed, but with a different error. I lost the message but it was an http IO error, 503 not found or something like that. So, I changed everything back to my i:\kmttg directory, tried again and it failed with the same http io error. I googled "kmttg http IO exception" and came across a thread that said make sure TS down loads are off. I went to the configuration, turned it off (it was on), tried again and now it all works. I have no idea why, but it works! Thanks to all for your help and support.


I can't believe it is happening again:
>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Family Room' I:\KMTTG\NOVA - Memory Hackers (12_01_2017).TiVo ...
http://192.168.1.13:80/download/NOVA.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=5066643
getConnection error for: http://192.168.1.13:80/download/NOVA.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=5066643
I double checked my firewall, malware and router port forwarding, all are the same as are the IPs of my computer and TiVo. I did update kmttg to the latest version using the auto update and did download content after that. The only difference is that I may have rebooted my PC. Also, what's interesting is that now when I try to update, I get a message stating "Can't determine installed and/or available versions". Help->About tells me it's version 2.4d. It's seems like it has to be my environment, but just can't figure it out. Does anyone know if there are any log files some where that may help point me in the right direction?


----------



## bobfrank

moyekj said:


> OK, v2.4d version is now released with fixes to issues pointed out by Lurker1.


This is not really a reply to the above post. But, I just wanted to say "Thank You" for KMTTG. I had an issue with my Tivo that required a Clear and Delete. I was able to back up and reload my One Pass list (180 items) very easily.

Thank you again.


----------



## Tony_T

Tony_T said:


> I gave it a try.
> Installed Java on a Pi Zero (Stretch)
> Installing Java 8 on Raspberry Pi 3 - blog.livthomas.net
> Running kmttg on the pi throws an exception error


Needed to also install JavaFX
*kmttg autoskip now running headless on my Raspberry Pi Zero *
(I'll also add a crontab to build the skip table at 3am nightly)


----------



## Tony_T

Can kmttg be updated from the command line?


----------



## Tony_T

Now that I have kmttg running on a Pi, is there any reason why I would _not_ want to run AutoSkipService 24/7 ?


----------



## Lurker1

Tony_T said:


> Now that I have kmttg running on a Pi, is there any reason why I would _not_ want to run AutoSkipService 24/7 ?


The only issue I've experienced is if my server happens to reboot at a time when the skip table is empty, then AutoSkipService refuses to restart.


----------



## Tony_T

Lurker1 said:


> The only issue I've experienced is if my server happens to reboot at a time when the skip table is empty, then AutoSkipService refuses to restart.


Since I usually only watch TV for a few hours each night, instead of running 24/7, I've scheduled a Start and Stop with crontab in the Pi (OS X use launchd).

Start (for my system):
/usr/bin/java -jar /home/pi/Tivo/kmttg/kmttg.jar -k "TiVo Bolt"
Stop (for any system, _if java only used for kmttg_):
pkill java


----------



## Lurker1

Tony_T said:


> Since I usually only watch TV for a few hours each night, instead of running 24/7, I've scheduled a Start and Stop with crontab in the Pi (OS X use launchd).
> 
> Start (for my system):
> /usr/bin/java -jar /home/pi/Tivo/kmttg/kmttg.jar -k "TiVo Bolt"
> Stop (for any system, _if java only used for kmttg_):
> pkill java


Hey, that's not a bad idea. I have had it running 24/7 for months, and have seen no ill effects.


----------



## steinbch

So before I go ahead and try and get Auto Skipping set up on my Raspberry Pi (that's another issue with openjfx not installing properly), I can't seem to get KMTTG (on a Mac) to pull skip data from my Bolt running Hydra. When I press "v" to get SkipMode data, I get this error:
RPC error response:
{
"code": "internalError",
"debug": "response_status=503, response_body=",
"text": "clippy-Error",
"type": "error"
}
Failed to retrieve SkipMode data for contentId: tivo:ct.381097390​Any suggestions?


----------



## Tony_T

steinbch said:


> So before I go ahead and try and get Auto Skipping set up on my Raspberry Pi (that's another issue with openjfx not installing properly), I can't seem to get KMTTG (on a Mac) to pull skip data from my Bolt running Hydra. When I press "v" to get SkipMode data, I get this error:
> RPC error response:
> {
> "code": "internalError",
> "debug": "response_status=503, response_body=",
> "text": "clippy-Error",
> "type": "error"
> }
> Failed to retrieve SkipMode data for contentId: tivo:ct.381097390​Any suggestions?


Not sure why you're getting an error, I can only say that it worked on my Mac and also on my Pi. I'll post my settings later.

For openjfk on my Pi, I had to Update my Pi with 
sudo apt-get update and 
sudo apt-get dist-upgrade before JavaFX would install.


----------



## Tony_T

Tony_T said:


> &#8230;I'll post my settings later.
> 
> For openjfk on my Pi, I had to Update my Pi with
> sudo apt-get update and
> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade before JavaFX would install.


The attached settings work for me on my Mac.
Also work in the command line with:
/usr/bin/java -jar /Applications/Tivo/kmttg/kmttg.jar -k "TiVo Bolt"


----------



## rgr

Purchased a Roamio OTA on Cyber Monday and having two tivos with full kmttg functionality, I now see two odd behaviors:
1) a scheduled recording is highlighted when using the kmttg guide on BOTH tivos, even though it is only scheduled on one. I can kinda see the value in knowing if a program is scheduled, even if it's on another tivo, but it also sometimes throws me and I have to check where it's being recorded.
2) when scrolling through a table, if I select the other tivo, the table doesn't start at the top - it displays it as if I scrolled this table as well. (I hope that makes sense)
Are these behaviors normal?


----------



## Tony_T

It this the right place to make suggestions, or on SourceForge?
If here, now that I'm running AutoSkip on a Pi I would like to see more options be accessible from the command line. For example, pruning the Skip Table (or having it done automatically with kmttg.jar -s)


----------



## ualdriver

Hello-

I haven't ran my KMTTG software in a few months, but when I tried to start the software today, it wouldn't boot up. I double click the icon like I normally do, but I only get that tone (sounds like a harpsichord?) and nothing happens- program doesn't run. 

Any help appreciated. I tried searching the forum "KMTTG won't load" and a few other phrases but no luck.

I'm using Windows 10 on a PC.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## murgatroyd

Good news/thanks: I got a message about deleted channels today and it was a snap to modify the OPs to "All Channels" in case some other channel runs repeats.

The oddity: while reviewing the list of OPs (Roamio Basic), I noticed that kmttg isn't putting the number of upcoming episodes on all of the entries that should have them.

Specifically, my late local news is on at 11:00 PM every night (and I regularly have to go in and delete the repeats at 1:07 AM), so there should be lots of entries.

I thought that maybe I wasn't seeing a count on these episodes because the entries are generic, but Death in Paradise on the Africa Channel is showing 2 upcoming episodes and the data on those episodes is generic. 

Am I missing something? What should I look for?

I saw there was a new version and upgraded, and it's happening with v2.4d (I was on v2.4b before).


----------



## jonginear

Hi-
I made the mistake of upgrading my Bolt+ to Hydra............... Found a post that mentioned using KMTTG to transfer all shows and season passes to a desktop computer, wiping the bolt, and transferring all data back to the bolt. I'm just trying to get rid of Hydra, nothing fancy. Is there a how to for KMTTG or possibly someone willing to provide some guidance for a user that is obviously a bit challenged as evidenced by falling for Hydra?


----------



## Tony_T

For kmttg instructions, see: kmttg / Wiki / Home

Keep in mind is that copy protected shows (i.e. HBO, Showtime and many Network) cannot be transferred to a Desktop Computer.


----------



## ndfan77

Thanks for a great program.

If extended metadata is needed to have an accurate [originalAirDate] in file naming, which means its needed for every job/refresh, why is it so hard (seemingly) to retrieve?

Unless I'm missing something, we have to individually walk through the entire list of recordings and manually press [m] on each recording in order to have an accurate [originalAirDate] when the output file is named?

Wouldn't a configuration option that automatically retrieved extended metadata during each refresh make things a lot easier?

Or, lacking that, why not have the context menu or the keyboard hotkey [m], respect multiple selections?

Thanks again for the great program!


----------



## moyekj

If you use RPC for NPL list then extended metadata not needed.


----------



## ndfan77

moyekj said:


> If you use RPC for NPL list then extended metadata not needed.


I have a Tivo Bolt VOX running the new Hydra interface and kmttg 2.4d with "Use RPC to get NPL when possible" enabled.

If I don't manually request extended metadata before starting a job, [originalAirDate] will use the date recorded instead of the original air date (have double checked several times).

Is there anything I can try or check to help figure out what's not working right?


----------



## ndfan77

On another subject, I'm using the conditional text option in Advanced File Naming, but found that it doesn't seem to conditionally exclude trailing text. For instance, I tried using:

["[" episodeTitle "]"]​
To surround the episodeTitle in square brackets when defined. The leading bracket works great. It's there when the episodeTitle is present, and not otherwise. But the trailing bracket always shows whether or not episodeTitle is present. Since it's inside the closing bracket for the conditional variable, wouldn't it be logical for trailing text to also work the same way as leading text?

Food for thought... 

And thanks again for the awesome app!


----------



## moyekj

ndfan77 said:


> I have a Tivo Bolt VOX running the new Hydra interface and kmttg 2.4d with "Use RPC to get NPL when possible" enabled.
> 
> If I don't manually request extended metadata before starting a job, [originalAirDate] will use the date recorded instead of the original air date (have double checked several times).
> 
> Is there anything I can try or check to help figure out what's not working right?


The RPC data should have originalAirdate most of the time, at least it does for my Roamio Pro. To check RPC data select a title in kmttg NPL list and press 'r' bindkey to dump contents of available RPC data, then look for "originalAirdate" field. As an example for a show for me:


Code:


   "remindUser": false,
   "isEpisode": true,
   "originalAirdate": "2017-10-01",
   "deletionPolicy": "whenSpaceNeeded",


----------



## moyekj

ndfan77 said:


> On another subject, I'm using the conditional text option in Advanced File Naming, but found that it doesn't seem to conditionally exclude trailing text. For instance, I tried using:
> 
> ["[" episodeTitle "]"]​
> To surround the episodeTitle in square brackets when defined. The leading bracket works great. It's there when the episodeTitle is present, and not otherwise. But the trailing bracket always shows whether or not episodeTitle is present. Since it's inside the closing bracket for the conditional variable, wouldn't it be logical for trailing text to also work the same way as leading text?
> 
> Food for thought...
> 
> And thanks again for the awesome app!


Square brackets are one of the special illegal characters to use in file naming for kmttg as specified in Wiki page, so you shouldn't expect it to work with conditional file naming:
kmttg / Wiki / File_Naming


----------



## ndfan77

moyekj said:


> Square brackets are one of the special illegal characters to use in file naming for kmttg as specified in Wiki page, so you shouldn't expect it to work with conditional file naming:
> kmttg / Wiki / File_Naming


Yes, I did see that, but thought maybe the parsing logic would know it was in quotes (which I believe you're calling literal text), and since they seemed to be working fine for the leading conditional character, figured there was something else wrong with conditional trailing characters. Switching to squirrely braces ({}) does work as desired.

FWIW, square brackets are legal file naming characters in all the operating systems I've been involved with (a lot). Why take them away as options in file naming (particularly in a application where multiple fields are often desired within a single string, and this type of distinction is valuable)? There aren't many bracketing characters available (parenthesis, square brackets, squirrely braces, and angle brackets). If time ever permits, maybe an option that allows switching file naming keyword quote characters to something else would be useful. IMHO, the angle brackets (<>) would have been a better choice (as they are not legal in filenames, at least not in Windows/DOS). (Or, add an escaping mechanism and/or respect quoted literal strings in this context.)

Again, thanks again for the awesome app!


----------



## ndfan77

moyekj said:


> The RPC data should have originalAirdate most of the time, at least it does for my Roamio Pro. To check RPC data select a title in kmttg NPL list and press 'r' bindkey to dump contents of available RPC data, then look for "originalAirdate" field. As an example for a show for me:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "remindUser": false,
> "isEpisode": true,
> "originalAirdate": "2017-10-01",
> "deletionPolicy": "whenSpaceNeeded",


When I press "r" nothing happens (at least visibly). Same for choosing the same option in the context menu.

I'm starting to wonder if the TiVo being in a different subnet than the computer might be contributing to this. The computer accessing the TiVo has full access to all network ports on the TiVo, but not vice-versa (the subnet the TiVo is in is considered less secure than the subnet the computer is in).


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

moyekj said:


> On Windows (and assuming at least partial TiVo Desktop installed):
> If you have VideoRedo, then enable "decrypt using VideoRedo".
> Else use DirectShow Dump.


I don't have VideoRedo.

You mention DirectShow Dump.

For a TiVo TS file, the standard decrypt method appears to use tivolibre. Is that the correct method to use to decypt a TS TiVo file?


----------



## m_mcgover

Can someone confirm/deny if it is possible to use kmttg to download programs from a TivoHD to a PC? I was doing this with no issues on our S3 and when Comcast moved to mp4, I purchased a used TivoHD with lifetime so I would not be without HD. I added the TivoHD to our account and everything else with it is working fine. When I try to download a show through kmttg, all I get is the audio, no video. Are there different options I must use to get this working. I am using kmttg_v2.3a. Thanks in advance for any help/answers.


----------



## lpwcomp

m_mcgover said:


> Can someone confirm/deny if it is possible to use kmttg to download programs from a TivoHD to a PC? I was doing this with no issues on our S3 and when Comcast moved to mp4, I purchased a used TivoHD with lifetime so I would not be without HD. I added the TivoHD to our account and everything else with it is working fine. When I try to download a show through kmttg, all I get is the audio, no video. Are there different options I must use to get this working. I am using kmttg_v2.3a. Thanks in advance for any help/answers.


Sorry to say but the answer is no. H.264 recordings must be downloaded in Transport Stream format and the TiVo HD does not support TS transfers.


----------



## HerronScott

m_mcgover said:


> Can someone confirm/deny if it is possible to use kmttg to download programs from a TivoHD to a PC? I was doing this with no issues on our S3 and when Comcast moved to mp4, I purchased a used TivoHD with lifetime so I would not be without HD. I added the TivoHD to our account and everything else with it is working fine. When I try to download a show through kmttg, all I get is the audio, no video





lpwcomp said:


> Sorry to say but the answer is no. H.264 recordings must be downloaded in Transport Stream format and the TiVo HD does not support TS transfers.


You will need a Premiere or higher to download these.

Scott


----------



## reneg

m_mcgover said:


> Can someone confirm/deny if it is possible to use kmttg to download programs from a TivoHD to a PC? I was doing this with no issues on our S3 and when Comcast moved to mp4, I purchased a used TivoHD with lifetime so I would not be without HD. I added the TivoHD to our account and everything else with it is working fine. When I try to download a show through kmttg, all I get is the audio, no video. Are there different options I must use to get this working. I am using kmttg_v2.3a. Thanks in advance for any help/answers.


Getting recordings off a Tivo HD to a PC is now a two step process and you need a second Tivo, Premiere or newer. 1) Transfer videos from Tivo HD to another Tivo (Premiere or newer). Manually transfer each show via the Tivo interface. 2) Transfer from other Tivo to PC.


----------



## elprice7345

@moyekj - Question regarding modifying Season Passes:

The new season of "The Magicians" is starting 2017/01/10. I would like to change the "Start From" season in the kmttg Season Pass list to Season 3, but kmttg only offers me "Season 1" or "New episodes only" as choices. Is there some reason why kmttg doesn't show me seasons 2 and 3 as starting options?

Seasons 1, 2, and 3 are available start options on the iOS TiVo app and on my TiVo.


----------



## severe

After having downloaded and installed kmttg and java, I can view my TiVo's content in kmttg's window, but I'm unable to open Configure by attempting File>Configure.

I just get the following error report.

I'm running v2.4d.

_css dir not valid: C:\Users\sever\Desktop\Temp4_kmttg_v2.4d.zip\css

java.lang.NullPointerException etc..._


----------



## moyekj

severe, looks like you are running kmttg.jar from within the zip file which won't work. You need to completely extract the zip file to a folder on your computer and then run kmttg.jar from there, not within the zip file which looks like what you are doing.


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> @moyekj - Question regarding modifying Season Passes:
> 
> The new season of "The Magicians" is starting 2017/01/10. I would like to change the "Start From" season in the kmttg Season Pass list to Season 3, but kmttg only offers me "Season 1" or "New episodes only" as choices. Is there some reason why kmttg doesn't show me seasons 2 and 3 as starting options?
> 
> Seasons 1, 2, and 3 are available start options on the iOS TiVo app and on my TiVo.


 There was a change in RPC on TiVo server side which made the code to retrieve available seasons go into infinite loop and thus not return anything for many/most linear series. I've implemented a workaround for next release.


----------



## severe

moyekj said:


> severe, looks like you are running kmttg.jar from within the zip file which won't work. You need to completely extract the zip file to a folder on your computer and then run kmttg.jar from there, not within the zip file which looks like what you are doing.


Yes! That was the issue.

Thanks a ton.


----------



## J_Palmer_Cass

How much of TiVo Desktop is required to use KMTTG?

Specifically, do we keep Bonjour installed if we only keep the minimum TiVo Desktop file installation?


----------



## moyekj

Don't need Bonjour (kmttg doesn't use it).


----------



## ej42137

My Bolt+ only sees TiVo Desktop when it's set to Bonjour; my Roamio sees TiVo Desktop no matter what the network setting. Of course, if you're not actually running TiVo Desktop or don't have a Bolt this won't matter.


----------



## sinanju

I've just moved to a new laptop. My employer, much to my chagrin, has replaced my Ubuntu system with a RHEL 7.4 system. I've moved kmttg over and gotten the following when trying to run:

Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandler in thread "main"
Shutdown hook executing

Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandler in thread "Thread-0"​
I've seen elsewhere in the thread that this is likely to be JavaFX related, but Oracle insists that this JDK contains JavaFX and there is no individual download for it anymore.

java version "1.8.0_151"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_151-b12)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.151-b12, mixed mode)​
I tried Java 9 with the same bad results others upthread have experienced. Any would be advice appreciated.


----------



## moyekj

I run kmttg on CentOS 7.2 which is same as RHEL 7.2 and it runs fine, so RHEL 7.4 should work fine too. You need to check the java installation for javafx components. Go to top dir of JDK installation you are using and search for javafx. For installation I'm using currently (jdk1.8.0_144) I see this:


Code:


> find . -name "*javafx*"
./lib/javafx-mx.jar
./lib/ant-javafx.jar
./javafx-src.zip
./bin/javafxpackager
./jre/lib/javafx.properties
./jre/lib/amd64/libjavafx_font.so
./jre/lib/amd64/libjavafx_font_t2k.so
./jre/lib/amd64/libjavafx_iio.so
./jre/lib/amd64/libjavafx_font_freetype.so
./jre/lib/amd64/libjavafx_font_pango.so
./man/man1/javafxpackager.1
./man/ja_JP.UTF-8/man1/javafxpackager.1


----------



## mlippert

sinanju said:


> I've just moved to a new laptop. My employer, much to my chagrin, has replaced my Ubuntu system with a RHEL 7.4 system. I've moved kmttg over and gotten the following when trying to run:
> 
> Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandler in thread "main"
> Shutdown hook executing
> 
> Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandler in thread "Thread-0"​
> I've seen elsewhere in the thread that this is likely to be JavaFX related, but Oracle insists that this JDK contains JavaFX and there is no individual download for it anymore.
> 
> java version "1.8.0_151"
> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_151-b12)
> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.151-b12, mixed mode)​
> I tried Java 9 with the same bad results others upthread have experienced. Any would be advice appreciated.


Perhaps reinstalling Oracle Java8 would help.
I just looked at my Linux Mint system (Ubuntu based so it doesn't match your setup, but) and I only had the openjdk java installed. I installed the PPA for Oracle Java and then installed Oracle Java 8. It paused the installation TWICE, once to agree to the license for Java (I didn't read it that closely) and then AGAIN to agree to the license for JavaFX and components.
So perhaps although there is no separate javaFX install, on your system that part of the Oracle Java install was rejected? Hence no JavaFX.

After the oracle java 8 install I did the find moyekj suggested in /usr and found this (on my Ubuntu based system):


Code:


$ find /usr -name "*javafx*"
/usr/bin/javafxpackager
/usr/share/mime/video/x-javafx.xml
/usr/share/icons/breeze/mimetypes/64/video-x-javafx.svg
/usr/share/icons/breeze/mimetypes/16/video-x-javafx.svg
/usr/share/icons/breeze/mimetypes/32/video-x-javafx.svg
/usr/share/icons/breeze/mimetypes/22/video-x-javafx.svg
/usr/share/icons/oxygen/base/32x32/mimetypes/video-x-javafx.png
/usr/share/icons/oxygen/base/128x128/mimetypes/video-x-javafx.png
/usr/share/icons/oxygen/base/64x64/mimetypes/video-x-javafx.png
/usr/share/icons/oxygen/base/16x16/mimetypes/video-x-javafx.png
/usr/share/icons/oxygen/base/22x22/mimetypes/video-x-javafx.png
/usr/share/icons/oxygen/base/256x256/mimetypes/video-x-javafx.png
/usr/share/icons/oxygen/base/48x48/mimetypes/video-x-javafx.png
/usr/share/icons/breeze-dark/mimetypes/64/video-x-javafx.svg
/usr/share/icons/breeze-dark/mimetypes/16/video-x-javafx.svg
/usr/share/icons/breeze-dark/mimetypes/32/video-x-javafx.svg
/usr/share/icons/breeze-dark/mimetypes/22/video-x-javafx.svg
/usr/share/man/man1/javafxpackager.1.gz
/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/bin/javafxpackager
/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/javafx-src.zip
/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/man/ja_JP.UTF-8/man1/javafxpackager.1
/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/man/man1/javafxpackager.1.gz
/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/jre/lib/amd64/libjavafx_font_t2k.so
/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/jre/lib/amd64/libjavafx_font_freetype.so
/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/jre/lib/amd64/libjavafx_iio.so
/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/jre/lib/amd64/libjavafx_font_pango.so
/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/jre/lib/amd64/libjavafx_font.so
/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/jre/lib/javafx.properties
/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/lib/ant-javafx.jar
/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/lib/javafx-mx.jar


----------



## slowbiscuit

Lurker1 said:


> The only issue I've experienced is if my server happens to reboot at a time when the skip table is empty, then AutoSkipService refuses to restart.


I've run into this too - Kevin was it ever fixed as a bug? Probably should be since there are times when no shows in NP will have skip but you still want the service to run for new shows (I have a daily task to collect new skip data). What's also aggravating is that you have to re-enable it on all Tivos and Minis if you start kmttg in foreground with no skip data in table and then get data. I have prune on refresh enabled so skip data is usually not more than a few shows.


----------



## moyekj

Was not aware of that issue. I've made a change for next release such that AutoSkip service will launch even with empty AutoSkip table. (There was a check in code to not launch if AutoSkip table empty).


----------



## MLAKE1

Hi all,

I'm attempting to run the latest version of kmttg recently installed, and I'm getting an error message that reads "Could not find the main class: C:\kmttg\kmttg.jar. Program will exit." Anyone else had this, or know what I might be doing wrong?

I'm running Windows 10 and Java 8, Update 151. I downloaded kmttg and unzipped all of the contents to C:\kmttg\ per the recommendation on the site.


----------



## mlippert

MLAKE1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm attempting to run the latest version of kmttg recently installed, and I'm getting an error message that reads "Could not find the main class: C:\kmttg\kmttg.jar. Program will exit." Anyone else had this, or know what I might be doing wrong?
> 
> I'm running Windows 10 and Java 8, Update 151. I downloaded kmttg and unzipped all of the contents to C:\kmttg\ per the recommendation on the site.


I did a little research and found this stackoverflow question and then looked at the kmttg wiki page, which leads me to think you are attempting to run kmttg by "java c:\kmttg\kmttg.jar". You have to start it using "java -jar c:\kmttg\kmttg.jar", or it is likely you can just doubleclick on the jar file or create a desktop shortcut (see the wiki) although you may have to configure Windows to know how to deal appropriately with .jar files.


----------



## MLAKE1

Thanks mlippert for the reply. Unfortunately no dice - I get the same error when launching from the cmd line, as I do when double-clicking on the .jar file icon in the directory. I checked the file associations from the cmd line, and it's properly set for how the wiki shows to handle the jar files. And within the Windows directory, the icon association is correct as far as it showing the Java icon against the .jar file.


----------



## moyekj

MLAKE1, as mlippert mentioned that message does imply your system is attempting to launch the kmttg.jar file using following which is not correct:
java c:\kmttg\kmttg.jar

A properly configured Windows java installation should actually use this to launch when double-clicking the kmttg.jar file:
javaw -jar c:\kmttg\kmttg.jar

I'm pretty sure if you start a "cmd" (DOS) window and execute the following command it will work:
java -jar c:\kmttg\kmttg.jar

And if that's the case you can simply make a desktop shortcut that executes "javaw -jar c:\kmttg\kmttg.jar" as a workaround. A proper Java installation shouldn't have the problem.


----------



## MLAKE1

moyekj said:


> MLAKE1, as mlippert mentioned that message does imply your system is attempting to launch the kmttg.jar file using following which is not correct:
> java c:\kmttg\kmttg.jar
> 
> A properly configured Windows java installation should actually use this to launch when double-clicking the kmttg.jar file:
> javaw -jar c:\kmttg\kmttg.jar
> 
> I'm pretty sure if you start a "cmd" (DOS) window and execute the following command it will work:
> java -jar c:\kmttg\kmttg.jar
> 
> And if that's the case you can simply make a desktop shortcut that executes "javaw -jar c:\kmttg\kmttg.jar" as a workaround. A proper Java installation shouldn't have the problem.


The "javaw" did it ... now I have it open. Thanks all.

Is this the best route for me to take already-downloaded .TiVo files and convert them to .mp4?


----------



## mlippert

MLAKE1 said:


> The "javaw" did it ... now I have it open. Thanks all.
> 
> Is this the best route for me to take already-downloaded .TiVo files and convert them to .mp4?


Glad you got it working.

As for is kmttg the best route to take your already downloaded .TiVo files and convert them to .mp4, My personal opinion is yes, but you may need other parts installed (you need to decode the .tivo files and there are various ways to do that, qsfix them, and then convert the decoded file to mp4 (h264), and I think kmttg can control various ways of doing that (VideoReDo, handbrake, ffmpeg). In addition it will depend somewhat on what codec your source .tivo files use (mpeg 2 or h264) depending on how the channel is delivered by your cable company to your tivo.


----------



## wireman121

Hey- Couple of questions:
Can there be a way to loop autoskip from skipmode within the UI? I currently keep kmttg running on a PC at all times, and have Loop in GUI selected for auto transfers. I'd like to have the same option for autoskip, so anytime there is a new recording with skipdata, kmttg will automatically run autoskip from skipmode so by the time I watch it, it already has the autoskip table. Even if it is an extra checkbox for auto transfers on a global or per-show basis.

In conjunction with that - I'd like to have the ability to specify which TiVo autoskip for skipmode runs on. Since Minis arent shown in kmttg, I'd like to specify a rarely used Mini for this operation so it can almost always run on that tivo without causing problems for me... 

I may be alone in looking for these things, but they would be a great help. I'd prefer not to create schedules and such for a second instance of kmttg when I already keep one running and looping in the GUI.


----------



## moyekj

The Windows scheduler is best suited for running AutoSkip from SkipMode and won't interfere with your kmttg GUI version:
kmttg / Wiki / windows_task_scheduler
You can specify which TiVo to use for it by name.
You can actually specify a Mini using the batch/scheduler version, but it doesn't work properly to recognize skip points so don't bother trying. You can schedule the AutoSkip from SkipMode at a time when you and family are all sleeping.


----------



## moyekj

v2.4e version released with a couple of fixes:

Due to RPC changes on TiVo servers the "Start From" field of "Season Pass Options" form was not finding and populating available seasons. This release implements a workaround for that issue. There may be cases when not all available seasons are listed, but it should be better than before the workaround implementation.
AutoSkip service is now allowed to start with empty AutoSkip table.


----------



## badams888

Suggestion (wish): Have autoresolve consider overlapping records (on the same tivo) that require extra tuners, resulting in conflicts, and eliminate the overlaps thus reducing the conflicts.

The only record conflicts I get anymore are from sports where I add time (say 90 minutes) to the end. For example, college basketball. And the reason I get the conflicts are because some scheduled shows run one after the other and with the added time then need an extra tuner. For example:

game 1 on channel 2 10am to 12 noon
game 2 on channel 2 12noon to 2pm

Game1 will add the 90 minutes and so overlap with game 2. Instead of needing just 1 tuner for channel 2, it will need 2 tuners.

Each week I need to go in manually with kmttg and remove the extra time from the overlapping shows. Then the conflicts don't occur. But even then, the tivo still won't record the conflicting show until I also then use kmttg to request a record of the conflicted show.

Kmttg already knows how to determine the conflicting shows (in the explain feature) so it should have all that it would need to find and remove the overlaps to eliminate the conflict. It could scan them in time order and if any 2 overlap on the same channel, and there's added time on the earlier one, it could adjust that extra time to just the amount so the shows don't overlap. This is basically what I do manually.

A while back I made a tivo suggestion to have an option in season passes on adding time that would not do so if there were overlaps, but that doesn't seem to have gotten anywhere. So, perhaps kmttg could accomplish this instead.


----------



## oryan_dunn

I just installed v2.4e and it doesn't seem to work. I put in my MAK, and it seemed to have detected my Tivo in the Tivos configuration tab. But I only have a Files and Remote tab on the main GUI, no tab named the same as my Tivo, and I see no way to look at recordings on my Tivo. None of the refresh buttons on the tabs under Remote do anything. Am I missing something very obvious?

Windows 10 64bit
Java 8 update 161
Tivo Bolt with old interface

Edit: I feel a bit like an idiot. kmttg had autodetected only my Tivo Minis. I had to manually add my bolt. I had mixed up the room names. It seemed odd that it wouldn't autodetect the bolt, but it seems like I can copy recordings from the bolt now.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Do any of you have links to other resources on what software should be used for editing the .ts files output from kmttg? I'm looking to combine a couple recordings as well as remove commercials and parts of the program, ultimately saving in a .mp4 or .mkv without any transcoding. I have a number of Formula 1 races I'd like to save, and the pre-race is a separate recording, and most of my F1 races I set to run several hours over. I'm sure there are other forums or threads for this, but I didn't see anything here in a quick search I did, so my google-fu skills may be lacking a bit.


----------



## mlippert

oryan_dunn said:


> Do any of you have links to other resources on what software should be used for editing the .ts files output from kmttg? I'm looking to combine a couple recordings as well as remove commercials and parts of the program, ultimately saving in a .mp4 or .mkv without any transcoding. I have a number of Formula 1 races I'd like to save, and the pre-race is a separate recording, and most of my F1 races I set to run several hours over. I'm sure there are other forums or threads for this, but I didn't see anything here in a quick search I did, so my google-fu skills may be lacking a bit.


If you are using MS Windows (I use Win 7) I've had excellent success using VideoReDo TV Suite V5 for all of that, well worth the $96. Their support when things aren't working quite right is also terrific.


----------



## sinanju

moyekj said:


> I run kmttg on CentOS 7.2 which is same as RHEL 7.2 and it runs fine, so RHEL 7.4 should work fine too. You need to check the java installation for javafx components. Go to top dir of JDK installation you are using and search for javafx.


Thanks for the response. Sorry for the delay getting back to you. I've been on a business trip. Here's what I find:

/etc/alternatives/javafxpackager.1
/etc/alternatives/javafxpackager
/usr/share/mime/video/x-javafx.xml
/usr/share/man/man1/javafxpackager.1
/usr/java/jdk1.8.0_151/lib/ant-javafx.jar
/usr/java/jdk1.8.0_151/lib/javafx-mx.jar
/usr/java/jdk1.8.0_151/javafx-src.zip
/usr/java/jdk1.8.0_151/jre/lib/javafx.properties
/usr/java/jdk1.8.0_151/jre/lib/amd64/libjavafx_font_freetype.so
/usr/java/jdk1.8.0_151/jre/lib/amd64/libjavafx_iio.so
/usr/java/jdk1.8.0_151/jre/lib/amd64/libjavafx_font_pango.so
/usr/java/jdk1.8.0_151/jre/lib/amd64/libjavafx_font_t2k.so
/usr/java/jdk1.8.0_151/jre/lib/amd64/libjavafx_font.so
/usr/java/jdk1.8.0_151/man/ja_JP.UTF-8/man1/javafxpackager.1
/usr/java/jdk1.8.0_151/man/man1/javafxpackager.1
/usr/java/jdk1.8.0_151/bin/javafxpackager
/usr/bin/javafxpackager​


----------



## sinanju

mlippert said:


> Perhaps reinstalling Oracle Java8 would help.


That did the trick. However, I was never prompted to agree to licenses. Things just started working. Weird, but thanks.


----------



## larrs

Probably stupid question, but I am having a heck of a time adding my OEM Tivo to my others Tivos in my account to share shows (Any way to get a CableCo Tivo added to my account to share recordings, etc?) so I am checking out alternatives. I use KMTTG today to move recordings from my personal (owned) Tivos to my computer to share via Plex. Can I just add a second instance of KMTTG with the different MAK from the OEM Tivo and use Plex to share the reencoded recordings from both Tivos via Plex?

Or, by chance are all recordings from OEM Tivos (or as a general rule of thumb) marked no copy? CableCo is MediaCom.


----------



## larrs

mlippert said:


> If you are using MS Windows (I use Win 7) I've had excellent success using VideoReDo TV Suite V5 for all of that, well worth the $96. Their support when things aren't working quite right is also terrific.


Another recommendation for VideoRedo. I have used it for years and it works well. Many different .mp4 profiles.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Looks like VideoReDo has a free trial, so I'll give that a shot. Besides that, are there any good open source alternatives for cutting and splicing .ts files and then saving to mkv containers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjonny

Having a problem with kmttg locking up. Still works but screen basically becomes unresponsive. Have been running it fine for years, then all of a sudden, it will basically lock up as to interface. It will still autodownload and it will do Qsfix and adcut and all that. Seems to happen more often when encoding. Screen GUI just gets stuck.

Have tried reinstalling Java a few times as I would think that would be the culprit, even did my video drivers. It seems to unlock after everything finishes sometimes but others no. Does not seem to be leaking memory or anything so not sure what is going on. Using latest updated version on all updated win 10 64 bit machine. Still using the old encode profiles and such so nothing changed but windows updates, driver updates, etc, no changes to kmttg or related software.

Can interact with everything else on the screen, but kmttg will become really slow to respond or just stop responding or show something in process, like leaving the things in the todo that are already done and say encoding is stuck at 37 % but it is already finished and the next 5 things have happened in the queue, but looking at kmttg, it looks like it is stuck.

Suggestions or questions?


----------



## mlippert

sanjonny said:


> Having a problem with kmttg locking up. Still works but screen basically becomes unresponsive. Have been running it fine for years, then all of a sudden, it will basically lock up as to interface. It will still autodownload and it will do Qsfix and adcut and all that. Seems to happen more often when encoding. Screen GUI just gets stuck.
> 
> Have tried reinstalling Java a few times as I would think that would be the culprit, even did my video drivers. It seems to unlock after everything finishes sometimes but others no. Does not seem to be leaking memory or anything so not sure what is going on. Using latest updated version on all updated win 10 64 bit machine. Still using the old encode profiles and such so nothing changed but windows updates, driver updates, etc, no changes to kmttg or related software.
> 
> Can interact with everything else on the screen, but kmttg will become really slow to respond or just stop responding or show something in process, like leaving the things in the todo that are already done and say encoding is stuck at 37 % but it is already finished and the next 5 things have happened in the queue, but looking at kmttg, it looks like it is stuck.
> 
> Suggestions or questions?


Sorry nothing comes to mind, except to ask what version of Java? (I'm running on Win 7 and my java version is:


Code:


C:\kmttg>java -version
java version "1.8.0_161"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_161-b12)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.161-b12, mixed mode)


----------



## sanjonny

mlippert said:


> Sorry nothing comes to mind, except to ask what version of Java? (I'm running on Win 7 and my java version is:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> C:\kmttg>java -version
> java version "1.8.0_161"
> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_161-b12)
> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.161-b12, mixed mode)


S D:\tivo recordings\tivo\delete> java -version
java version "1.8.0_151"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_151-b12)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 25.151-b12, mixed mode)
PS D:\tivo recordings\tivo\delete>

I don't have the latest update, but this has been going on for awhile. I will update it but I don't think that is the problem.... Don't know the difference between 64 bit mode and hotspot....


----------



## mlippert

sanjonny said:


> S D:\tivo recordings\tivo\delete> java -version
> java version "1.8.0_151"
> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_151-b12)
> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 25.151-b12, mixed mode)
> PS D:\tivo recordings\tivo\delete>
> 
> I don't have the latest update, but this has been going on for awhile. I will update it but I don't think that is the problem.... Don't know the difference between 64 bit mode and hotspot....


Yeah I don't think that is it either (I only installed the latest 161 update a week or so ago, if that long, and was running 151 for a long time before that). I've got the 64bit Java installed which may explain those other differences and I don't think that would be causing your problem either.

If you had been running a much older Java or Java 9 that might have been something to look into.

Sorry I don't have any other insights.


----------



## snerd

kmttg newbie, had some trouble getting javafx running on Raspberry Pi 3 running Raspbian "Stretch", but now it is all cool.

This is one magnificent program, many thanks for creating/maintaining it. For now I'm using kmttg for auto-skip, but I've tried out most of the tabs and features, and read most of the Wiki pages. I noticed a couple of issues:

1) many of the remote tabs allow shift-click and cntl-click for selecting multiple rows, but on the "Season Passes" and "Guide" tabs the behavior seems to ignore the shift/cntl keys.

2) I have a Roamio Plus, a Premiere 2-tuner and two minis on a MoCA network, and I've selected "Auto Skip Service" for the Roamio and the Premiere. When starting a background job with "/home/pi/kmttg/kmttg -k all" for skip monitoring, it gives a "SkipService (box): monitor started" message for all four boxes. Is there an alternate keyword to use in place of "all" so that SkipService is started only on boxes that are checked in the "Auto Skip Service" menu? Alternately, is there a way to specify more than one TiVo when starting kmttg with the -k option?

3) On the NPL tab, I couldn't figure out what the highlighting indicates. On my tivo the highlights are mostly on SHOWTIME movies, so maybe it is for recordings with protected content? Couldn't find a description on any of the Wiki pages, but I could have just missed it...

4) On the NPL tab without folders, using 'w' to update skip data will cause an 'S' to appear as each recording is processed. When using folders, these instantaneous 'S' updates don't appear in the displayed data.


----------



## ThAbtO

snerd said:


> 3) On the NPL tab, I couldn't figure out what the highlighting indicates. On my tivo the highlights are mostly on SHOWTIME movies, so maybe it is for recordings with protected content? Couldn't find a description on any of the Wiki pages, but I could have just missed it...


What color were the highlights? I believe red is for copy-protected shows, yellow for previously downloaded recorded in history.


----------



## snerd

ThAbtO said:


> What color were the highlights? I believe red is for copy-protected shows, yellow for previously downloaded recorded in history.


They are tan/brown. Message #8443 mentions "brown copy protected rows" so maybe I've answered 3)

I don't think I'll be able to read every past message in this thread...


----------



## reneg

snerd said:


> ...
> 1) many of the remote tabs allow shift-click and cntl-click for selecting multiple rows, but on the "Season Passes" and "Guide" tabs the behavior seems to ignore the shift/cntl keys.
> 
> 2) I have a Roamio Plus, a Premiere 2-tuner and two minis on a MoCA network, and I've selected "Auto Skip Service" for the Roamio and the Premiere. When starting a background job with "/home/pi/kmttg/kmttg -k all" for skip monitoring, it gives a "SkipService (box): monitor started" message for all four boxes. Is there an alternate keyword to use in place of "all" so that SkipService is started only on boxes that are checked in the "Auto Skip Service" menu? Alternately, is there a way to specify more than one TiVo when starting kmttg with the -k option?


1) I'm pretty sure that "Season Passes" and "Guide" work as designed and don't allow multi-select.
2) It looks like the source code only takes one argument after the -k so it's all or the name of a Tivo.


----------



## snerd

reneg said:


> 1) I'm pretty sure that "Season Passes" and "Guide" work as designed and don't allow multi-select.


On the "Season Passes" tab, the toolTip for the Copy button explicitly states "Select 1 or more rows...", which seems to imply that shift-click and/or cntl-click would be supported.

Similarly, on the "Guide" tab, the toolTip for the "Record" button says "...record individual show(s)..."

If the program is working as intended, then perhaps these toolTips should be updated accordingly. Or not ... I'm just asking for clarification.


----------



## moyekj

snerd said:


> On the "Season Passes" tab, the toolTip for the Copy button explicitly states "Select 1 or more rows...", which seems to imply that shift-click and/or cntl-click would be supported.


 That's correct, after you have performed a Load as stated then you are allowed multi-select. Reason you can't select more than 1 row other than after a Load is intentional because of priority re-ordering only allows moving 1 SP at a time using arrow up/down.

For Guide you can only schedule 1 recording at a time, so no point allowing multi-row select there.


----------



## snerd

moyekj said:


> That's correct, after you have performed a Load as stated then you are allowed multi-select. Reason you can't select more than 1 row other than after a Load is intentional because of priority re-ordering only allows moving 1 SP at a time using arrow up/down.
> 
> For Guide you can only schedule 1 recording at a time, so no point allowing multi-row select there.


Thanks for the explanation, from reading only the toolTips and Wiki:remove_season_passes I'd have never guessed that shift-click/ctrl-click/ctrl-a only worked after Load.


----------



## snerd

Tony_T said:


> Since I usually only watch TV for a few hours each night, instead of running 24/7, I've scheduled a Start and Stop with crontab in the Pi (OS X use launchd).
> 
> Start (for my system):
> /usr/bin/java -jar /home/pi/Tivo/kmttg/kmttg.jar -k "TiVo Bolt"
> Stop (for any system, _if java only used for kmttg_):
> pkill java


You can use "pkill -f kmttg" to kill only tasks with "kmttg" appearing anywhere on the command line to avoid killing java jobs used for other purposes.

I like to start with "/home/pi/kmttg/kmttg -k HD6" so that all the options from the kmttg script are used. Then, using "pkill -f kmttg" will kill both the java task and the shell script that started it.

My crontab schedules "...pkill -f kmttg" at 3:00 am, then "...kmttg -s HD6" at 3:01 am to update skip date, which usually only take a few minutes and exits on its own, then "...kmttg -k HD6" at 3:15 am to restart skip monitoring.


----------



## Tony_T

Didn't know about the -f option in pkill, better way to kill the job.

What do you mean by "so that all the options are used"?
(I like to start with "/home/pi/kmttg/kmttg -k HD6" so that all the options from the kmttg script are used.)


----------



## DBrunetti

Having an issue with trying to modify Season Passes. The options box opens but as soon as you select a dropdown the window freezes with a "Not Responding". After waiting several minutes you are able to modify the show. I'm running the latest versions of ktmmg and Java.


----------



## kpeters59

Which Operating System?

Which Firewall?

Which Anti-Virus program?

-KP


----------



## DBrunetti

Windows 10 on both computers using only Windows Defender for anti-virus. The firewall in the ASUS router is turned on.


----------



## kpeters59

On your Windows 10 machine, can you verify that it's set to a 'Private' network?

-KP


----------



## DBrunetti

In the Network & Sharing center it says 'Private network'.


----------



## kpeters59

WiFi or Wired?

-KP


----------



## DBrunetti

The desktop is wired and the laptop is wireless.


----------



## kpeters59

Well, I just tried to reproduce what you're experiencing and couldn't. Once the 'options' box opens, all drop-downs responded promptly.

If you bring up Task Manager, is your PC indicating it's mostly 'at idle' in the Performance tab?

Maybe turn off the Widows Firewall (as a test)?

-KP


----------



## DBrunetti

CPU is running 1 to 3%. Turned firewall off but still have the same problem. I reinstalled Java earlier today and I'll try reinstalling kmttg later to see if that helps although I don't that being the issue if it's happening on both computers.


----------



## snerd

Tony_T said:


> Didn't know about the -f option in pkill, better way to kill the job.
> 
> What do you mean by "so that all the options are used"?
> (I like to start with "/home/pi/kmttg/kmttg -k HD6" so that all the options from the kmttg script are used.)


The kmttg script uses "java -Djava.net.preferIPv4Stack=true -jar ..." to start kmttg.

I don't know that it matters whether or not the -D option to java is used on a Raspberry Pi 3.


----------



## DBrunetti

DBrunetti said:


> Having an issue with trying to modify Season Passes. The options box opens but as soon as you select a dropdown the window freezes with a "Not Responding". After waiting several minutes you are able to modify the show. I'm running the latest versions of ktmmg and Java.


The problem seems to be kmttg v2.4e. I reloaded v2.4d and problem is resolved.


----------



## moyekj

DBrunetti said:


> The problem seems to be kmttg v2.4e. I reloaded v2.4d and problem is resolved.


Was it a particular Season Pass causing trouble? Did you try different Season Passes? One change from v2.4d to v2.4e was to find and populate # seasons in the "Start From" cyclic. But that should be running in background mode so shouldn't affect the form. I haven't been able to reproduce the issue with any of my SPs. Anyone else having issues with this with v2.4e release?


----------



## DBrunetti

I believe I tried several Season Passes. "All In With Chris Hayes" was the one I was trying to change. I previously had set to new and reruns because of an issue I was having with Rovi Guide data and I was trying to change it to new only. After I reverted to v2.4d there was no issues. I can load v2.4e again to further troubleshoot if you would like more information. V2.4d was loaded on both computers and tested for this issue and both worked fine.


----------



## moyekj

I can't reproduce the issue at all. Even tried making kmttg as busy as possible before clicking on Modify SP on several entries, and none of them hung up. Looking at the code the form updates are all run in background mode and I don't see an issue there, so not sure. If this issue becomes prevalent I may just remove populating the "Start From" entries as they serve very little value anyway (wasn't working in v2.4d).


----------



## DBrunetti

So this is strange. This morning I reinstall v2.4e and try again on multiple shows. The problem only happens on the first four entries in the list which is why I had stated that it happened on more than one. The only common thing is that all four shows are on MSNBC. There are 71 Season Passes and I can modify any of the others with no problem.


----------



## DBrunetti

Just for fun I create two new SPs, both shows on MSNBC, and get the same results. Must be some kind of conspiracy.


----------



## moyekj

DBrunetti said:


> Just for fun I create two new SPs, both shows on MSNBC, and get the same results. Must be some kind of conspiracy.


 OK, yes attempting to create any SP for MSNBC I can now reproduce the problem too. So now I have something I can look into to figure out what's causing the problem. Thanks.

EDIT: A quick look at RPC data already reveals something. Rovi in their infinite wisdom is now setting season # to match the year #. So currently the interpretation based on established rules is that most MSNBC shows now have 2018 seasons, and so Java just trying to add that many entries to the cyclic is hanging up. Not sure what the solution will be, but I guess anything over 100 seasons may need different treatment or something along those lines...


----------



## JoeKustra

moyekj said:


> EDIT: A quick look at RPC data already reveals something. Rovi in their infinite wisdom is now setting season # to match the year #. So currently the interpretation based on established rules is that most MSNBC shows now have 2018 seasons, and so Java just trying to add that many entries to the cyclic is hanging up. Not sure what the solution will be, but I guess anything over 100 seasons may need different treatment or something along those lines...


Don't you just love unintended consequences? BTW, it's not just MSNBC. A whole bunch of news & weather programs use 2018 for a season. They really need to fix the banner too since only the most significant number of the episode is displayed. I'd say a cutoff of 99 will be ok for many years.


----------



## moyekj

JoeKustra said:


> Don't you just love unintended consequences? BTW, it's not just MSNBC. A whole bunch of news & weather programs use 2018 for a season. They really need to fix the banner too since only the most significant number of the episode is displayed. I'd say a cutoff of 99 will be ok for many years.


Not in front of a TiVo now, but how does TiVo software (non-Hydra) handle these when you go modify the "Start From" field. Are they listing 2018 seasons there? (My guess is not)


----------



## JoeKustra

moyekj said:


> Not in front of a TiVo now, but how does TiVo software (non-Hydra) handle these when you go modify the "Start From" field. Are they listing 2018 seasons there? (My guess is not)


In setting the 1P, the Start From: has Season 1, New Episodes Only, and Season 2018. So that works.

But The Daily Show, in it's (not really) Season 23, does not record (new) if set to anything but Season 1. It's really Season 3, but that's a Rovi metadata problem.


----------



## moyekj

OK thanks guys. I have a fix in place, so will probably release new version with fix later today.


----------



## moyekj

OK, v2.4f is now released with the fix to the above discussed issue with season numbers treated as years by Rovi data causing issues with the Create/Modify Season Passes form and hanging up Java/kmttg.


----------



## ThAbtO

Do you think it might have been memory/array allocation being too small to cause the hangups?


----------



## DBrunetti

Installed v2.4f this morning and problem solved. Great job as usual. Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Do you think it might have been memory/array allocation being too small to cause the hangups?


Could be, but having 2000+ entries in a cyclic is not something desirable/practical anyway.


----------



## Tony_T

Tivo now has an IFTTT App for AutoSKIP:
Big Game Sunday & IFTTT tests


----------



## ThAbtO

Tony_T said:


> Tivo now has an IFTTT App for AutoSKIP:
> Big Game Sunday & IFTTT tests


If you have Alexa, then these functions are on voice control.


----------



## Tony_T

ThAbtO said:


> If you have Alexa, then these functions are on voice control.


Supposed to AutoSKIP w/Tivo IFTTT w/o needing voice (like kmttg AutoSKIP works)
No need for Echo or Home


----------



## moyekj

Tony_T said:


> Tivo now has an IFTTT App for AutoSKIP:
> Big Game Sunday & IFTTT tests


Interesting but likely to have long lag times. TiVo Ted mentioned something like 4 second delay. That would drive me nuts.


----------



## Tony_T

Yes, it's a 4 sec delay, but IFTTT SKIP will be a great enhancement to Tivo and is very easy to set up.


----------



## humbb

moyekj said:


> Interesting but likely to have long lag times. TiVo Ted mentioned something like 4 second delay. That would drive me nuts.


Hi Kevin, I'm perfectly happy with kmttg's version right now and your support is immensely appreciated. Earlier I commented on the IFTTT/TiVo autoskip project, noting that it appears that "segment end" tags will likely have to be added by TiVo to conform to the new project. Will kmttg be modified to take advantage of these new tags for more accurate skipping (or am I totally wrong about this)? And thanks again.


----------



## moyekj

humbb said:


> Hi Kevin, I'm perfectly happy with kmttg's version right now and your support is immensely appreciated. Earlier I commented on the IFTTT/TiVo autoskip project, noting that it appears that "segment end" tags will likely have to be added by TiVo to conform to the new project. Will kmttg be modified to take advantage of these new tags for more accurate skipping (or am I totally wrong about this)? And thanks again.


 Yes, likely there is something new exposed in RPC that indicates start of commercial segment. I won't be able to test anything however until/if the capability makes it to gen3 software as I have no plans to move to Hydra/gen4.


----------



## Lurker1

moyekj said:


> Yes, likely there is something new exposed in RPC that indicates start of commercial segment. I won't be able to test anything however until/if the capability makes it to gen3 software as I have no plans to move to Hydra/gen4.


If commercial start points become available via RPC, would this mean that kmttg could get all needed autoskip data invisibly, and not need to interrupt viewing like it does now? Could it even get the autoskip data on the fly when any program starts playing (eliminating autoskip_from_skipmode task)? This would be a big improvement if so.

TiVo Ted stated that the IFTTT app would be enabled on all Gen3 boxes in a few weeks.


----------



## moyekj

Lurker1 said:


> If commercial start points become available via RPC, would this mean that kmttg could get all needed autoskip data invisibly, and not need to interrupt viewing like it does now? Could it even get the autoskip data on the fly when any program starts playing (eliminating autoskip_from_skipmode task)? This would be a big improvement if so.


 Theoretically, yes. But remains to be seen how much can be discovered. Don't know if it will require a gen3 software update for it to become available?


----------



## moyekj

After looking tonight with current gen3 code there are no clues in RPC info for queries I know about when a commercial start point is reached when monitoring playback. So either:
a/ A software update is needed that updates RPC version with more info for queries I know about
b/ There's some alternate RPC query I don't know about to get the information. And if this is the case I may never know about it since TiVo took away my reverse engineering capabilities a while back which helped discover such new functionality.

Perhaps a more overarching concern is the certificate I'm currently using in kmttg expires in April of this year and AFAIK there's no new one available from the TiVo apps yet, so there's a possibility come April I lose all RPC functionality.


----------



## Tony_T

Isn't the new IFTTT App working by its getting a cue sent to it from Tivo (no different then the cue/beep we get at home) and then IFTTT sending the D key press back to Tivo?


----------



## Tony_T

humbb said:


> Hi Kevin, I'm perfectly happy with kmttg's version right now and your support is immensely appreciated. Earlier I commented on the IFTTT/TiVo autoskip project, noting that it appears that "segment end" tags will likely have to be added by TiVo to conform to the new project. Will kmttg be modified to take advantage of these new tags for more accurate skipping (or am I totally wrong about this)? And thanks again.


I think that Tivo is only tagging the segment end for the Superbowl to allow watching only the commercials (GAMESKIP), reason being that the game will be watched Live, and we can record and watch all commercials later.


----------



## waynomo

I updated Java then ran KMTTG. The Java permission window popped up and I dismissed it before checking one of the boxes. 

How do I bring up that Java window again or manage the permissions?


----------



## ThAbtO

waynomo said:


> I updated Java then ran KMTTG. The Java permission window popped up and I dismissed it before checking one of the boxes.
> 
> How do I bring up that Java window again or manage the permissions?


Did you look in Control Panel/Java (if there is one)?


----------



## waynomo

ThAbtO said:


> Did you look in Control Panel/Java (if there is one)?


I did. That doesn't mean it's not there. However, I didn't see it.


----------



## moyekj

Start--Java--Configure Java ? Probably easiest thing is uninstall Java then re-install.


----------



## mlippert

waynomo said:


> I updated Java then ran KMTTG. The Java permission window popped up and I dismissed it before checking one of the boxes.
> 
> How do I bring up that Java window again or manage the permissions?


You sure it was a Java control window? The permission window I usually see (on Win 7 anyway) is the firewall window to give permission to Java to access my local network (and the internet) I forget the exact wording next to the 2 checkboxes.


----------



## waynomo

mlippert said:


> You sure it was a Java control window? The permission window I usually see (on Win 7 anyway) is the firewall window to give permission to Java to access my local network (and the internet) I forget the exact wording next to the 2 checkboxes.


That's it!! It always comes up after I upgrade Java and then start kmttg. However, I don't see kmttg listed under the allowed apps. I suspect it is one of the 10 different Java(TM) Platform SE Binary listings. I'm not going to mess with it for now. kmttg seems to be working fine.


----------



## slowbiscuit

kmttg would not be in the firewall rules, java would since that is the executable.

Hey Kev, so you're saying that Tivo has to provide a new cert to keep your code running after April? Given current regime that looks like bad news.


----------



## ThAbtO

A new remote code has been found.

"IRCODE FIND_REMOTE"

It worked on the Roamio, even the 4 tuner basic without the find remote button.
Do you think it is feasible to add to KMTTG remote?


----------



## Tony_T

It would be easier to create an IFTTT App and use your phone.


----------



## lpwcomp

Tony_T said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to create an IFTTT App and use your phone?


No.


----------



## mayeri

I've run into an odd problem and wondering if there is a workaround. "Hawaii Five-O" tends to title it's episodes using Hawain words punctuation and this time has used characters that are causing windows to trip file open/creation failures on attempted download. Is there any way to tell kmttg to rename the download to something 'safe" ? (if not, it might be something to add in a future release)


----------



## moyekj

What characters specifically are causing issues on Windows so I can add them to blacklist of characters.


----------



## mlippert

mayeri said:


> I've run into an odd problem and wondering if there is a workaround. "Hawaii Five-O" tends to title it's episodes using Hawain words punctuation and this time has used characters that are causing windows to trip file open/creation failures on attempted download. Is there any way to tell kmttg to rename the download to something 'safe" ? (if not, it might be something to add in a future release)


Yeah, I noticed that my TiVo had to use placeholder characters for some of the title of the last H5O. I didn't see kmttg having problems because I don't normally download H5O. If I can figure out what characters are in that last title I'll post back.


----------



## mlippert

mlippert said:


> Yeah, I noticed that my TiVo had to use placeholder characters for some of the title of the last H5O. I didn't see kmttg having problems because I don't normally download H5O. If I can figure out what characters are in that last title I'll post back.


Well so far no problem on Windows downloading using the following filename:


Code:


Hawaii Five-0 - s08e15 - He pūkoʻa kani ʻāina (A Coral Reef Strengthens Out Into Land) (Feb_02_2018, WBZDT).mpg.txt

The episodeTitle in the metadata file:


Code:


episodeTitle : He p?ko?a kani ??ina (A Coral Reef Strengthens Out Into Land)

Ah hah, the qsfix task failed for me (but I know why that is. VideoReDo doesn't support unicode filenames at this time.)

Personally, I'd prefer to have kmttg continue to use the Unicode filenames and deal with occasional issues like this by hand, rather than have kmttg remove or change all non-ascii characters leaving me with a filename farther from what it "should" be.

You could I suppose rename it, qsfix it, then rename it back. (edit: thinking about it, this gets complicated if you run 2 passes like I do; _dnld_, _qsfix_, _ad detect_ in the 1st pass, and then _ad cut_, _captions_ in the 2nd after adjusting the Vprj manually. I don't see how to get the correct name back at the end of the 2nd pass.)


----------



## JoeKustra

A few weeks ago HDNET Movies had Three Amigos playing. Nobody could handle the leading inverted exclamation point. Eventually it was dropped. The TiVo guide was quite upset and didn't even have a name for the time slot at first. The guide didn't like that Hawaii 5O episode so much either.

¡Three Amigos!


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> What characters specifically are causing issues on Windows so I can add them to blacklist of characters.


This should help.


----------



## moyekj

I have that same H5O episode just experimented a little with. As has been stated, seems like only VRD has issue with the file name (batch and GUI couldn't handle the file name with special chars). Download, tivolibre for decrypt and ffmpeg for encode all worked on file names with the special chars, so I would say it would really need to be something VRD could be made to handle. So if you are using VRD I would say just deal with these one-off problems by renaming .TiVo file to a simpler name without special chars and then use the FILES tab in kmttg to proceed with post-processing.


----------



## ej42137

mlippert said:


> Personally, I'd prefer to have kmttg continue to use the Unicode filenames and deal with occasional issues like this by hand, rather than have kmttg remove or change all non-ascii characters leaving me with a filename farther from what it "should" be.


You should see what the VideoReDo folks are willing to do about this problem. They have been very responsive to the issues I have raised.


----------



## mlippert

ej42137 said:


> You should see what the VideoReDo folks are willing to do about this problem. They have been very responsive to the issues I have raised.


I have, and they are. However converting a Windows app from ascii (well multibyte ansi actually) to support unicode isn't a trivial matter.

That said, VRD will support unicode in the next version (here is Dan's reply from a VRD forum thread:


> Yep no unicode in v5.
> 
> But we did finally take the time (several weeks) to upgrade our source to be unicode compatible so we will be supporting unicode in v6.


----------



## allroader

Recently purchased a Roamio OTA and setup port forwarding on my router to access it over the internet. I have kmttg installed on a mac and can access my shows, but after downloading and transcoding the files, they are grayed out and pixelated. I have the MAK key entered and I am encoding at ff_h264_high_rate. Any ideas on what I am doing wrong?


----------



## mlippert

allroader said:


> Recently purchased a Roamio OTA and setup port forwarding on my router to access it over the internet. I have kmttg installed on a mac and can access my shows, but after downloading and transcoding the files, they are grayed out and pixelated. I have the MAK key entered and I am encoding at ff_h264_high_rate. Any ideas on what I am doing wrong?


I think you need to unwind, ie lets get the encoding out of the equation.

Can you download and decrypt and play the decrypted file?


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> A new remote code has been found.
> 
> "IRCODE FIND_REMOTE"
> 
> It worked on the Roamio, even the 4 tuner basic without the find remote button.
> Do you think it is feasible to add to KMTTG remote?


It only works for telnet protocol as I didn't find an RPC equivalent that worked. So I've added to next release as a telnet button only. I found it to not be 100% reliable in triggering the remote to sing - sometimes pressing the button did nothing.


----------



## allroader

mlippert said:


> I think you need to unwind, ie lets get the encoding out of the equation.
> 
> Can you download and decrypt and play the decrypted file?


It was a decryption error. Files now decrypting properly and transcoding. thanks


----------



## murgatroyd

Just tried to refresh the Now Playing list on my Roamio using v2.4f and got this:



Code:


RPC error response:

{

   "code": "internalError",

   "debug": "0x30001",

   "text": "Error occurred while finding recordings.",

   "type": "error"

}

Trying to clear off recordings as much as I can to make space for the Olympics. I can just leave kmttg open and keep transferring recordings, but that will only go so far.


----------



## Lurker1

moyekj, while watching the Olympics I noticed a strange problem with autoskip. I am not entirely sure what is happening, but I will describe the symptom which is consistent and repeatable.

If I press the green button myself during a program, it will skip to the next start point and then immediately skip again to the next start point after that. I'm guessing there is some undesirable interaction between manual skip and autoskip, perhaps involving start/stop point padding? Please see if you can reproduce this behavior and figure out what is going on. I was skipping over boring parts of the opening ceremony, and then realized I was missing a lot more than I intended.

EDIT: I changed my start point padding from 500 to 0 and the problem went away. Perhaps you shouldn't autoskip if the play position is in the pad after the actual start point.


----------



## murgatroyd

Still seeing the "0x30001" error but the NPL seems to be refreshing anyway. I haven't rebooted the Roamio because I haven't caught a moment where I wasn't watching or recording something.


----------



## HollyJane

I got rid of our Tivo Premier and now we have a Tivo Bolt, which I've set up with kmttg. On the old box, I could right-click on a show and delete it from kmttg. On the Bolt, when I right-click on any show at all, the menu that appears has plenty of options but now "delete" is not one of them. I tried instead to select the show and hit delete, clear, cmd-delete, but no luck. No "delete" on any of the other menus that I can find, anyway. Anyone know how to delete now?


----------



## mlippert

HollyJane said:


> I got rid of our Tivo Premier and now we have a Tivo Bolt, which I've set up with kmttg. On the old box, I could right-click on a show and delete it from kmttg. On the Bolt, when I right-click on any show at all, the menu that appears has plenty of options but now "delete" is not one of them. I tried instead to select the show and hit delete, clear, cmd-delete, but no luck. No "delete" on any of the other menus that I can find, anyway. Anyone know how to delete now?


That's odd. Highlighting and hitting the delete key still works for me (on Win 7 java 1.8.0_161 kmttg v2.4f). And I just ran kmttg to look and delete is the 3rd item in my right click menu.

I know that doesn't help, other than to say there's probably just some odd configuration thing going on w/ your setup. Hopefully someone else has already figured that out.


----------



## ThAbtO

HollyJane said:


> I got rid of our Tivo Premier and now we have a Tivo Bolt, which I've set up with kmttg. On the old box, I could right-click on a show and delete it from kmttg. On the Bolt, when I right-click on any show at all, the menu that appears has plenty of options but now "delete" is not one of them. I tried instead to select the show and hit delete, clear, cmd-delete, but no luck. No "delete" on any of the other menus that I can find, anyway. Anyone know how to delete now?


Make sure RPC is enabled on the Bolt, under Config, Tivos Tab.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> Make sure RPC is enabled on the Bolt, under Config, Tivos Tab.


Yup, what he said.


----------



## mike386

When I download a program a second time, kmttg should append a "(2)" to the end of the filename before the extension. However, I noticed that the "(2)" is appended to the folder name and it makes a new folder. Probably because that is the first space in the file path. The actual filename is not changed (just the folder in the file path). 

My download folder:
C:\Users\xxx\Documents\My TiVo Recordings\DL

Folder created by kmttg to store the second download of the same program:
C:\Users\xxx\Documents\My(2).TiVo Recordings\DL


----------



## moyekj

No actually the logic is it looks for the first "." in the name assuming that is the file extension separator. I would suggest not using .TiVo as part of your file naming scheme to avoid the bad assumption for that case. i.e. Suggest you use "My TiVo Recordings" instead of "My .TiVo Recordings".


----------



## HollyJane

ThAbtO said:


> Make sure RPC is enabled on the Bolt, under Config, Tivos Tab.


Thanks SO much, that did the trick! Glad I came back to my post to check for replies. Whereas before this forum has always sent me an email when I received a reply to a post, it didn't do that this time for these replies, so I almost assumed there were none.


----------



## JoeKustra

HollyJane said:


> Thanks SO much, that did the trick! Glad I came back to my post to check for replies. Whereas before this forum has always sent me an email when I received a reply to a post, it didn't do that this time for these replies, so I almost assumed there were none.


Tell the admin -> No longer receiving emails.
Thanks


----------



## mlippert

@moyekj I was just about to install Oracle Java on a new machine (OS is linux) and I was wondering whether to install Java 8 or Java 9.

I know from past messages that there were some kmttg issues w/ Java 9, that I think were fixed, but are you regularly using 9 now or still 8?


----------



## moyekj

I'm on 8 to make sure when I compile it's compatible with 8, but I don't think there's any reason not to use 9.


----------



## mlippert

moyekj said:


> I'm on 8 to make sure when I compile it's compatible with 8, but I don't think there's any reason not to use 9.


Thanks


----------



## stonewallers

mlippert said:


> @moyekj I was just about to install Oracle Java on a new machine (OS is linux) and I was wondering whether to install Java 8 or Java 9.
> 
> I know from past messages that there were some kmttg issues w/ Java 9, that I think were fixed, but are you regularly using 9 now or still 8?


Thank you for this question. I'm about to (this weekend) build a new streaming/plex/tivo media server using ubuntu and was wondering about this. Could you possibly check in here in case there are any issues?

I remember when I did my first linux install not too long ago I ran into issues with the getting/sourcing a wrong FFmpeg. Just trying to anticipate any issues with my upcoming build. (I was going to built with one of the new AMD ryzen 5 2400g APU but due to the issues with non-upated bios, reports of problems with linux, and questioning if I might run into compatibility issues having to use a recent version of ubuntu, I decided to stick with an intel i5 8400).


----------



## mlippert

stonewallers said:


> Thank you for this question. I'm about to (this weekend) build a new streaming/plex/tivo media server using ubuntu and was wondering about this. Could you possibly check in here in case there are any issues?


Sure no problem, although it's a slow process on my part. I also started a conversation w/ you directly in case the issues are too far off topic for this thread. (If they're related to kmttg I will definitely be mentioning them here.)


----------



## Taco Corp

Here's a bit of weirdness.

_*Don't know if this has been reported in this thread or elsewhere in the forum. Apologies if so.*_

This weekend I discovered that the kmttg RPC functions and the Tivo app on iOS will work with the "Network Remote" setting on the Tivo set to "Disabled". It had been turned off for months, went to pull some shows via kmttg and realized I never enabled the "Network Remote". Ooops. Anyone willing to try this out on their Tivo and confirm the same (either via kmttg RPC or the Tivo app)? I wonder if they've botched some of the settings in all of this UI screwyness they've introduced over the past several months.


----------



## JoeKustra

Taco Corp said:


> Here's a bit of weirdness.


I guess. I've had that option disabled for years. I would be surprised if it still does anything.


----------



## moyekj

Originally that setting was for the telnet interface. So maybe it only affects telnet now, or maybe they ignore the setting completely for both RPC and telnet.


----------



## dougdingle

I'm sure this has been covered, but as someone who used kmttg for the first time to copy shows from an old drive to my computer last weekend, then used pytivo to pull them to the new drive, I found two strange issues and don't know where they originated or how to fix them for next time.

First issue is that about 20% of the forty or so shows I transferred did not retain season/episode info, and appear in that show's folder only with the record date (which, admittedly, is better than nothing). The majority did retain that info. Is there something I could have done to have them all retain that info?

And second, not one of the shows retained the SKIP data. Anything I could have done to have that move with the transfer?

Thanks. And thank you for all the time you've spent on developing this terrific tool.


----------



## mike386

moyekj said:


> No actually the logic is it looks for the first "." in the name assuming that is the file extension separator. I would suggest not using .TiVo as part of your file naming scheme to avoid the bad assumption for that case. i.e. Suggest you use "My TiVo Recordings" instead of "My .TiVo Recordings".


Sorry if I was not clear, my download folder is in the default folder made by TiVo Desktop named "My TiVo Recordings" (without a period). The folder name with a period is the the folder created by kmttg when I download a program for a second time. Full paths:

My download folder used by kmttg:
C:\Users\xxx\Documents\My TiVo Recordings\DL

The folder created by kmttg to store the second download of the same program:
C:\Users\xxx\Documents\My(2).TiVo Recordings\DL

The "My(2).Tivo Recodings" folder is created by kmttg. Maybe kmttg is looking for "TiVo" and adding the "(2)." before that?


----------



## moyekj

I see the issue. The code is simply:
tivoFile.replaceFirst(".TiVo", "(2).TiVo");
However the first argument can actually be a regex, so the dot can represent any character leading to problems. It's a simple fix 2 character fix to use this instead which I have made for next release:
tivoFile.replaceFirst("\\.TiVo", "(2).TiVo");

So if you want to workaround the issue with existing release you would need to get rid of or rename the "TiVo" portion of your path to something else.

(Par for the course, sourceforge is down yet again, so can't check any code changes in currently).


----------



## Lurker1

moyekj, any luck diagnosing the double-skip issue?


----------



## moyekj

Lurker1 said:


> moyekj, any luck diagnosing the double-skip issue?


Haven't looked at it. If you have a way to consistently reproduce the issue please give the steps.


----------



## justen_m

Why doesn't kmttg v2.4f update? I try (on my Win10 and Linux boxes (Ubuntu 16.04.4LTS and 17.10 Latest)) and I get the "Can't determine installed and/or available versions" on all of them. I'm not going to manually download and update 6 machines... so I guess this is the last version I'll use? It does everything I want, and future updates are more likely to break things than improve them, so I guess it's a good thing. moyekj, are you aware of the update problem? I guess I could wipe the current kmttg installs and just re-install older versions which I have sitting around on my RAID, but, too much effort. Like, 10 minutes!


----------



## moyekj

As I posted above, sourceforge has been down last few days, so update from kmttg won't work until that's resolved.


----------



## justen_m

moyekj said:


> As I posted above, sourceforge has been down last few days, so update from kmttg won't work until that's resolved.


Sorry, didn't see that above. How many pages up? Don't bother. Anyway, thanks for answering, which must be, again. Sorry. Love kmttg.


----------



## Lurker1

moyekj said:


> Haven't looked at it. If you have a way to consistently reproduce the issue please give the steps.


Sure, this will reproduce it every time:

Set your start point padding to a positive number like 500.
Play any program that has skip points while autoskip service is active.
Any time during the program, press D on your remote.
Notice that it skips twice, and you have missed lots of the program.


----------



## ThAbtO

justen_m said:


> Why doesn't kmttg v2.4f update? I try (on my Win10 and Linux boxes (Ubuntu 16.04.4LTS and 17.10 Latest)) and I get the "Can't determine installed and/or available versions" on all of them. I'm not going to manually download and update 6 machines... so I guess this is the last version I'll use? It does everything I want, and future updates are more likely to break things than improve them, so I guess it's a good thing. moyekj, are you aware of the update problem? I guess I could wipe the current kmttg installs and just re-install older versions which I have sitting around on my RAID, but, too much effort. Like, 10 minutes!


When I update, I just extract/copy the KMTTG.jar file to the folder, not letting it overwrite the settings file, config.ini, auto.ini


----------



## stonewallers

I seem to have run into a problem I can't solve in my new linux build. All of my download attempts are failing at the end of the download. If I select the option to keep failed downloads and that the failed file seems to be complete (will convert to .mp4 and stream using plex).

when I try to select "examine log file.." under the Auto Transfers menu I get the message:
"Auto log file not found: /home/stonewallers/Programs/kmttg/auto.log.0"

I'm wondering if it is a permissions issue with writing flies at some location. I have checked and I can write to the directory for listed for the auto.log. But the is no log file there. Is there a different log somewhere else that I might need to give permissions to the directory? All of the paths listed in the "File Settings" tab under configure have the correct write permissions.

edit: as an additional step I tried downloading with Download Tivo files in Transport Stream format de-selected. No change.


----------



## stonewallers

Nevermind. After trying some other options I finally got an informative message:



> 'Check download duration' option enabled => checking expected vs. actual
> (Mismatch tolerance = 200 secs)
> Expected duration = 300 secs
> Unable to determine duration using mediainfo from file: /media/WD4TB/tivo/The Walking Dead -- Trailer for Season 8B 2018-02-11_2007 AMCHD-E 2018-02-11.TiVo


I deselected "Check download duration" and it worked. I'm going to check on a coupe more files.

edit: successfully worked on a 1.7GB 1 hour show. I think I solved my issue.

I should note I still don't see an auto.log file. I assume that is because I'm manually starting jobs. Is there another log file somewhere that I can't find?


----------



## stonewallers

Sorry in advance for the newbie type questions. I've been suing search on the thread but at 11k+ replies, it is a bit unwieldy. I'm still in the testing phase before I automatize using kmttg. My basic intention (if I haven't mentioned it) is make my tivo recordings available with Plex to use out of home. 

I ran into a couple test cases in which the file downloaded but then decryption using tivolibre failed. Is there a list of steps to take to diagnose the failure? Or potential things to track? As I've noted, I'm not sure if there is a log file and where it might exist?


----------



## moyekj

stonewallers said:


> Sorry in advance for the newbie type questions. I've been suing search on the thread but at 11k+ replies, it is a bit unwieldy. I'm still in the testing phase before I automatize using kmttg. My basic intention (if I haven't mentioned it) is make my tivo recordings available with Plex to use out of home.
> 
> I ran into a couple test cases in which the file downloaded but then decryption using tivolibre failed. Is there a list of steps to take to diagnose the failure? Or potential things to track? As I've noted, I'm not sure if there is a log file and where it might exist?


What OS are you using? If using Windows the best option for decrypting is using DirectShow filter. For that you need to have at least a partial TiVo Desktop installation and then in kmttg Config--Program Options enable "Decrypt using DirectShow Dump..." option. Or even better if you have VideoRedo you can enable option to have VideoRedo decrypt. tivolibre does not work with all TS downloads.

The other option if you are sure your provider doesn't have any H.264 channels is switch to PS downloads instead: config--Program Options uncheck "Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format".

The "log" is the message window in the GUI, and you can save those messages to file using File--Save messages to file.


----------



## stonewallers

moyekj said:


> What OS are you using? If using Windows the best option for decrypting is using DirectShow filter. For that you need to have at least a partial TiVo Desktop installation and then in kmttg Config--Program Options enable "Decrypt using DirectShow Dump..." option. Or even better if you have VideoRedo you can enable option to have VideoRedo decrypt. tivolibre does not work with all TS downloads.
> 
> The other option if you are sure your provider doesn't have any H.264 channels is switch to PS downloads instead: config--Program Options uncheck "Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format".
> 
> The "log" is the message window in the GUI, and you can save those messages to file using File--Save messages to file.


Thanks! My OS is Ubuntu 16.04. My machine is a new build, I have some internal drives, some external HDs mounted but connected on the router so I've been playing a lot with mounting and permissions for drives. Wanted to eliminate that as a possible source.

I can try the PS download option (that was one of my tests with the previous issue). What you suggest may be possible. The only shows that failed so far were three movies I had recorded from FXX (on comcast/xfinity). Those were the only recordings I had from that channel. I'll check next time I'm home.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> Perhaps a more overarching concern is the certificate I'm currently using in kmttg expires in April of this year and AFAIK there's no new one available from the TiVo apps yet, so there's a possibility come April I lose all RPC functionality.


Very happy to report that I have obtained an updated certificate for RPC functionality good until December 2020!
Would not be possible without the help from 2 people in particular that I can't name here but that we should all be very grateful for.
Next release will have the updated certificate along with some other fixes.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> Very happy to report that I have obtained an updated certificate for RPC functionality good until December 2020!
> Would not be possible without the help from 2 people in particular that I can't name here but that we should all be very grateful for.
> Next release will have the updated certificate along with some other fixes.


----------



## mlippert

moyekj said:


> Very happy to report that I have obtained an updated certificate for RPC functionality good until December 2020!
> Would not be possible without the help from 2 people in particular that I can't name here but that we should all be very grateful for.
> Next release will have the updated certificate along with some other fixes.


That is truly excellent news, thanks for sharing, and my heartfelt thanks to those 2 anonymous folks.


----------



## HerronScott

moyekj said:


> Very happy to report that I have obtained an updated certificate for RPC functionality good until December 2020!
> Would not be possible without the help from 2 people in particular that I can't name here but that we should all be very grateful for.
> Next release will have the updated certificate along with some other fixes.


Fantastic! The only thing that would make it better would be if TiVo themselves were helping you with this... (Ted?)

Scott


----------



## moyekj

HerronScott said:


> Fantastic! The only thing that would make it better would be if TiVo themselves were helping you with this... (Ted?)
> 
> Scott


Quite the contrary unfortunately. TiVo has gone out of their way to kill off any/all 3rd party RPC access. With proper/official RPC access we could do so much more...


----------



## moyekj

v2.4g version is now released. Has "Find Remote" item for virtual remote and fixes for a couple of issues reported here recently in addition to the new RPC certificate to replace the one expiring soon.
kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


----------



## DBrunetti

moyekj said:


> v2.4g version is now released. Has "Find Remote" item for virtual remote and fixes for a couple of issues reported here recently in addition to the new RPC certificate to replace the one expiring soon.
> kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


Just installed the new version and tried the "Find Remote". Works great.


----------



## murgatroyd

What version of Java should we be at to make kmttg happy? I think I blew off the latest Java update notice because I didn't want to mess up kmttg -- is it okay to update now?


----------



## murgatroyd

Just installed the new version and tried the "find remote".

Bonus feature -- if the cat is glued to my lap, and I can't get him to move, now I have a way to get him to leave.


----------



## wmcbrine

moyekj said:


> Originally that setting was for the telnet interface. So maybe it only affects telnet now, or maybe they ignore the setting completely for both RPC and telnet.


AFAICT, it still governs the so-called telnet interface -- which I hope it always will, because there's zero security on that interface otherwise.


----------



## badams888

I've got a roamio OTA 4 tuner tivo. I'm guessing that that unit does not support a find remote. When I click the find remote, I get:

telnet - Failed to connect to host: 192.168.1.79
telnet - connect timed out

Does this only work with a remote that has some kind of sound or vibration? Mine is the stock remote that came with my tivo.


----------



## moyekj

You have to turn on "allow network remote" under settings on your Roamio to open up the telnet interface. Don't have the exact menu path for that, but somewhere under settings on your Roamio.


----------



## JoeKustra

moyekj said:


> You have to turn on "allow network remote" under settings on your Roamio to open up the telnet interface. Don't have the exact menu path for that, but somewhere under settings on your Roamio.


In Remote, CableCard & Devices. I'm not sure it still works.


----------



## ThAbtO

JoeKustra said:


> In Remote, CableCard & Devices. I'm not sure it still works.


It still works


----------



## snerd

moyekj said:


> v2.4g version is now released. Has "Find Remote" item for virtual remote and fixes for a couple of issues reported here recently in addition to the new RPC certificate to replace the one expiring soon.
> kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


Thanks for the update and new feature.
Nitpick: ToolTip for "Find Remote" is blank.


----------



## badams888

moyekj said:


> You have to turn on "allow network remote" under settings on your Roamio to open up the telnet interface. Don't have the exact menu path for that, but somewhere under settings on your Roamio.


Wow, thanks, didn't know that feature existed. I have 2 remotes, and they now both play a tune.

Also, with the new column that shows the checkmarks, is there a way to determine which season pass an item in the todo list is from. Is this something that can be added to the info when one clicks on a show in todo? Some of mine (e.g. "basketball") might result from a few different season passes.


----------



## HeatherA

Any idea why a perfectly functioning KMTTG would suddenly start transferring only the audio of shows instead of the video? This started happening around 2/22 and I can not get it to transfer the full contents of a show/movie any longer. I had a ton of stuff I transferred and didn't look at and only realized today when the files were all extremely small sizes. I'm on the current version and updated Java and reinstalled fresh today. Same issue. I did update to Hydra, but only in the past few days so this predated that.


----------



## ThAbtO

HeatherA said:


> Any idea why a perfectly functioning KMTTG would suddenly start transferring only the audio of shows instead of the video? This started happening around 2/22 and I can not get it to transfer the full contents of a show/movie any longer. I had a ton of stuff I transferred and didn't look at and only realized today when the files were all extremely small sizes. I'm on the current version and updated Java and reinstalled fresh today. Same issue. I did update to Hydra, but only in the past few days so this predated that.


The smaller size files mean its from a channel that is broadcasting in MPEG4 format and to transfer them, you need to enable"Transfer in Transport stream." then, try downloading it again.


----------



## HeatherA

ThAbtO said:


> The smaller size files mean its from a channel that is broadcasting in MPEG4 format and to transfer them, you need to enable"Transfer in Transport stream." then, try downloading it again.


Thank you. I'll try that.


----------



## HeatherA

ThAbtO said:


> The smaller size files mean its from a channel that is broadcasting in MPEG4 format and to transfer them, you need to enable"Transfer in Transport stream." then, try downloading it again.


NVM I found it.


----------



## reneg

HeatherA said:


> Well I feel like an idiot but I can't find that option. Where is it hiding from me at?


File->Configure->Program Options, 2nd checkbox down on the left side. Download Tivo files in Transport Stream format.


----------



## HeatherA

reneg said:


> File->Configure->Program Options, 2nd checkbox down on the left side. Download Tivo files in Transport Stream format.


Thank you!


----------



## HerronScott

HeatherA said:


> Any idea why a perfectly functioning KMTTG would suddenly start transferring only the audio of shows instead of the video? This started happening around 2/22 and I can not get it to transfer the full contents of a show/movie any longer


I'm guessing you are on Comcast as they are moving to MPEG4 at least for non-broadcast channels (although someone I think in the Chicago area reported that they had moved a local broadcast channel there to MPEG4 as well).

Scott


----------



## HeatherA

I am Comcast. We just moved to their area in January but I've just resumed transferring files in February so hadn't noticed... I think it's going to be tricky because not all seem to be in that format so I'm getting a lot of transfer errors. I'll need to spend more time fiddling. Or just stop archiving as much as I do.


----------



## mlippert

HeatherA said:


> I am Comcast. We just moved to their area in January but I've just resumed transferring files in February so hadn't noticed... I think it's going to be tricky because not all seem to be in that format so I'm getting a lot of transfer errors. I'll need to spend more time fiddling. Or just stop archiving as much as I do.


Hmm, I believe other than sync errors, using TS to download w/ kmttg should be fine. What transfer errors are you seeing? (also I've forgotten what OS you use?)


----------



## HerronScott

HeatherA said:


> I am Comcast. We just moved to their area in January but I've just resumed transferring files in February so hadn't noticed... I think it's going to be tricky because not all seem to be in that format so I'm getting a lot of transfer errors. I'll need to spend more time fiddling. Or just stop archiving as much as I do.


Others have reported transfer errors with TS format as well. I have not saved much since Comcast has moved us to MPEG4 a year or so ago but you might give pyTiVo Desktop a try as I think it can both report how may errors in a transfer and retry the download as well.

Scott


----------



## lpwcomp

mlippert said:


> Hmm, I believe other than sync errors, using TS to download w/ kmttg should be fine. What transfer errors are you seeing? (also I've forgotten what OS you use?)


In my not inconsiderable experience. while you get more errors in general with TS transfers vs. PS, you get fewer TS transfer errors with an MPEG2 than an H.264.

And the errors are not just "sync errors".


----------



## mlippert

lpwcomp said:


> In my not inconsiderable experience. while you get more errors in general with TS transfers vs. PS, you get fewer TS transfer errors with an MPEG2 than an H.264.
> 
> And the errors are not just "sync errors".


What kind of transfer errors besides sync errors do you see? (The only errors that pyTivo detects are sync errors)

While the H.264 streams I've downloaded have errors that aren't sync errors, I don't believe they are transfer errors, just errors in the original stream from the station or cable company.


----------



## lpwcomp

mlippert said:


> What kind of transfer errors besides sync errors do you see? (The only errors that pyTivo detects are sync errors)
> 
> While the H.264 streams I've downloaded have errors that aren't sync errors, I don't believe they are transfer errors, just errors in the original stream from the station or cable company.


True sync errors can generally be corrected by VRD qsfix. The "sync" errors being detected by pyTivo are actually corrupted sequences and are manifestly *not* on the original stream.


----------



## mlippert

lpwcomp said:


> True sync errors can generally be corrected by VRD qsfix. The "sync" errors being detected by pyTivo are actually corrupted sequences and are manifestly *not* on the original stream.


Hmm, perhaps our terminology is different. The sync errors I have been talking about are the ones that pytivo detects when the sync byte of a packet in the Transport Stream is not the correct value indicating a problem with the packet. If that's not what you were talking about when you referred to sync errors, that explains our confusion here.


----------



## lpwcomp

mlippert said:


> Hmm, perhaps our terminology is different. The sync errors I have been talking about are the ones that pytivo detects when the sync byte of a packet in the Transport Stream is not the correct value indicating a problem with the packet. If that's not what you were talking about when you referred to sync errors, that explains our confusing here.


When I think of a sync error, I think of a problem with the synchronization of the audio with video. The corruption of the video, while detectable by a problem with the value of the sync byte of the packet, is a different issue. Probably due to actual missing frames. When I examine the .tivo file, I can see the corrupt sequences that get removed by qsfix, resulting in "jumps" in the decrypted video.

If I had access to the TiVo's TS transfer processor, I would look at it's interrupt handler. I don't think it "plays well with others" and that it sometimes sends incomplete encrypted blocks and discards some of what should have gone into that block.


----------



## mlippert

lpwcomp said:


> When I think of a sync error, I think of a problem with the synchronization of the audio with video. The corruption of the video, while detectable by a problem with the value of the sync byte of the packet, is a different issue. Probably due to actual missing frames. When I examine the .tivo file, I can see the corrupt sequences that get removed by qsfix, resulting in "jumps" in the decrypted video.
> 
> If I had access to the TiVo's TS transfer processor, I would look at it's interrupt handler. I don't think it "plays well with others" and that it sometimes sends incomplete encrypted blocks and discards some of what should have gone into that block.


Gotcha, and yes those are also definitely sync errors, but not the type I had been talking about as I explained. I've messed w/ the pytivo code and because the errors are detected by a "bad" sync byte, I've been calling them sync errors. I have encountered messed up video even after a transfer w/ no sync byte errors, and I'd believe there were other ways a transfer could have problems which is what I thought you were referring to.

I have wondered exactly what qsfix did. I know it is supposed to fix the timestamps that synchronize the streams as you said, but I didn't know how. I thought it rewrote them. I'm a little confused by your description; are you saying you see "jumps" in the video after qsfix or before? And qsfix is just removing the bad sequences? Or am I now confusing 2 different things?

And yeah the randomness of the packets w/ bad sync byte data definitely points at some interrupt driven processing.


----------



## lpwcomp

mlippert said:


> Gotcha, and yes those are also definitely sync errors, but not the type I had been talking about as I explained. I've messed w/ the pytivo code and because the errors are detected by a "bad" sync byte, I've been calling them sync errors. I have encountered messed up video even after a transfer w/ no sync byte errors, and I'd believe there were other ways a transfer could have problems which is what I thought you were referring to.
> 
> I have wondered exactly what qsfix did. I know it is supposed to fix the timestamps that synchronize the streams as you said, but I didn't know how. I thought it rewrote them. I'm a little confused by your description; are you saying you see "jumps" in the video after qsfix or before? And qsfix is just removing the bad sequences? Or am I now confusing 2 different things?
> 
> And yeah the randomness of the packets w/ bad sync byte data definitely points at some interrupt driven processing.


Dan203 would have to tell us what is actually happening, but VRD qsfix appears to try to fix audio sync and timecode problems but will discard corrupt frames.

A PS transfer has its own problem - closed captions get corrupted most of the time. Which is why I do TS transfers on most MPEG2 recordings even though I could do them PS.


----------



## IShouldBeWorking

Hi all, not meaning to hijack things here but it seems we only just have this one thread for kmttg questions. I'm having some trouble getting kmttg going on a Raspberry Pi. The jar loads and I can enter my mak and see my Tivo Roamio on the network, but I get a crash in Java every time when I click Refresh to get the list of shows. Here's the info I get in the log:

SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0x59d356e0, pid=26937, tid=0x5ae8c470
JRE version: OpenJDK Runtime Environment (8.0_162-b12) (build 1.8.0_162-8u162-b12-1~deb9u1-b12)
Java VM: OpenJDK Client VM (25.162-b12 mixed mode linux-aarch32 )
Problematic frame:
C [libjfxwebkit.so+0x14ca6e0]
Failed to write core dump. Core dumps have been disabled. To enable core dumping, try "ulimit -c unlimited" before starting Java again
If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
Java Crash Reporting Page
The crash happened outside the Java Virtual Machine in native code.
See problematic frame for where to report the bug.

Have I got the wrong Java runtime? Or am I doing something else wrong? Thanks in advance! I appreciate the help.


----------



## mlippert

IShouldBeWorking said:


> Have I got the wrong Java runtime? Or am I doing something else wrong? Thanks in advance! I appreciate the help.


No worries, you've got the right thread.

I'm not sure of this but I suspect (based on conversations in the past) that kmttg requires JavaFX which is not part of the OpenJDK, you need to install Oracle's Java. See conversations around this post #11549 (New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg)


----------



## IShouldBeWorking

mlippert said:


> No worries, you've got the right thread.
> 
> I'm not sure of this but I suspect (based on conversations in the past) that kmttg requires JavaFX which is not part of the OpenJDK, you need to install Oracle's Java. See conversations around this post #11549 (New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg)


Ah! I'm such a noob I didn't know there was a difference. I'll switch over to Oracle Java tonight and give it another shot. Thank you!


----------



## Bill Zigrang

I haven't been on this forum in a few years, and I see there have been some significant changes to TiVo and KMTTG.

I've done a quick search, and reviewed at least the last 6 months of posts, but I just want to be clear on these points; I'm running a BOLT+ and KMTTG under Win10 Pro; my TV is 1080p, but (?who knows?) MIGHT be upgraded to 4K in the future; I have TiVo Desktop fully installed, Tivolibre, DSD.exe and DSDCmd.exe are all in my KMTTG installation and the latter is pointed to, under my Files location. Program Option is set to use DSD. ??Am I correct that:

1. There's no way to tell in advance if a recording is H.264, thus REQUIRING TS transfer
2. TS transfer is SIGNIFICANTLY faster than PS transfer
3. *.Tivo files created by TS transfer can NOT be decrypted to *.mpg format using my current software tools including Tivolibre, TiVo Desktop & DSD
4. Simply changing the *.ts to *.mpg is a waste of time
5. The only way to get around all this is to use TS for everything and decrypt to *.mpg using Video ReDo

Thanx to all in advance,
Zig


----------



## ThAbtO

.MPG is actually MPEG2 format. 
.TS is Transport stream or MPEG4, h.264 format.

When you decrypt, it just removes the Tivo wrapper encryption and leaves the original video file.


----------



## Bill Zigrang

?So would I just change the *.ts* extension to *.mp4*??

Thanx,
Zig


----------



## ThAbtO

More of, encode to MP4. (I believe)

You can do that with VideoReDo.


----------



## lpwcomp

ThAbtO said:


> .MPG is actually MPEG2 format.
> .TS is Transport stream or MPEG4, h.264 format.
> 
> When you decrypt, it just removes the Tivo wrapper encryption and leaves the original video file.





Bill Zigrang said:


> ?So would I just change the *.ts* extension to *.mp4*??
> 
> Thanx,
> Zig


No. .ts is what you get when you decrypt a .tivo file transferred in transport stream mode. It can be either MPEG2 or H.264.

kmttg can't determine prior to transfer if a recording is MPEG2 or H.264 but _*you*_ can determine which one a particular _*channel*_ is transmitting.

Theoretically, all of the decryptors *should *be able to handle transport streams.


----------



## Bill Zigrang

"kmttg can't determine prior to transfer if a recording is MPEG2 or H.264 but _*you*_ can determine which one a particular _*channel*_ is transmitting."

Having done that, I'm left to use VidoReDo, or is there something else I can do? (Sorry to be dense.)
Thanx,
Zig


----------



## moyekj

Bill Zigrang said:


> Having done that, I'm left to use VidoReDo, or is there something else I can do? (Sorry to be dense.)
> Thanx,
> Zig


 kmttg has good VideoRedo integration, so go to config--VideoRedo tab and enable it along with "Decrypt with VideoRedo". That's your best option for decrypt since VideoRedo will run qsfix as part of decrypt. If you don't have VideoRedo then go to config--Program Options and turn on "Decrypt using DirectShow Dump". Either of those options will decrypt any .TiVo file.


----------



## Bill Zigrang

The point of my question is that I've TRIED both DSD and Tivolibre, but can't seem to end up with anything but a .ts file. Don't know what to do with it, or how to process the original (TS) .tivo file. I don't (yet) have Video ReDo.

Be patient with me,
Zig


----------



## moyekj

.ts is decrypted video. Something like Videolan VLC can play it. Or you can encode to something else depending what your target device is.


----------



## arsenalfan2018

Guys, total noob here looking for help. Just downloaded the software, had success downloading a couple of shows. I'm trying to find out the best way to have these shows be accessible for my girlfriend on her iphone while out of the house (gym). How / which is the best way to achieve this? Plex? Would appreciate any tips, and sorry if posting in the wrong spot.


----------



## moyekj

You can enable "encode" task and choose one of the "ff_mobile_*" encoding profiles to make a .mp4 video which can be transferred to iphone via iTunes or via various apps.


----------



## mlippert

Bill Zigrang said:


> The point of my question is that I've TRIED both DSD and Tivolibre, but can't seem to end up with anything but a .ts file. Don't know what to do with it, or how to process the original (TS) .tivo file. I don't (yet) have Video ReDo.
> 
> Be patient with me,
> Zig


So a .ts is a "container format" inside are a video stream and an audio stream (may be other streams as well, but don't worry about that for now). The video stream will be encoded using either MPEG2 or H.264. You can put those streams into a different container type file (I do this) without re-encoding the video or audio streams. This is called transmuxing (versus transcoding when you change how one of the streams is encoded).
Transmuxing is a relatively easy process not requiring much processor power and goes pretty quick.
You can use handbrake or ffmpeg to transmux a .ts file with an MPEG2 video stream to a .mpg container or a .ts file with an H.264 video stream to an .mp4 container. However I don't know if there are any kmttg encoding profiles you can select which will only transmux like this w/o also re-encoding the video (and possibly the audio) streams. Maybe someone else can answer that? (Personally I use VideoReDo to do this transmuxing, but both ffmpeg and handbrake should also be able to do this.)


----------



## arsenalfan2018

I can't get the service to run. I've installed it via cmd as administrator as well as from the software. The service installs, but fails to run. Any ideas?
Win10 x64.


----------



## Tony_T

IShouldBeWorking said:


> Hi all, not meaning to hijack things here but it seems we only just have this one thread for kmttg questions. I'm having some trouble getting kmttg going on a Raspberry Pi. The jar loads and I can enter my mak and see my Tivo Roamio on the network, but I get a crash in Java every time when I click Refresh to get the list of shows. Here's the info I get in the log:
> 
> SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0x59d356e0, pid=26937, tid=0x5ae8c470
> JRE version: OpenJDK Runtime Environment (8.0_162-b12) (build 1.8.0_162-8u162-b12-1~deb9u1-b12)
> Java VM: OpenJDK Client VM (25.162-b12 mixed mode linux-aarch32 )
> Problematic frame:
> C [libjfxwebkit.so+0x14ca6e0]
> Failed to write core dump. Core dumps have been disabled. To enable core dumping, try "ulimit -c unlimited" before starting Java again
> If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
> Java Crash Reporting Page
> The crash happened outside the Java Virtual Machine in native code.
> See problematic frame for where to report the bug.
> 
> Have I got the wrong Java runtime? Or am I doing something else wrong? Thanks in advance! I appreciate the help.


Did you install JavaFX as suggested?
Easy to install: *sudo apt-get install openjfx*

(See:New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg)


----------



## mlippert

Tony_T said:


> Did you install JavaFX as suggested?
> Easy to install: *sudo apt-get install openjfx*
> 
> (See:New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg)


I didn't realize you could install JavaFX other than with Oracle Java. That's really good to know.

Also @Tony_T I'm glad you chimed in here, since it was your messages I was vaguely remembering when I responded to @IShouldBeWorking . I knew someone had recently put kmttg on a raspberry pi, but finding those messages in this thread can be hard.


----------



## Tony_T

Let us know if you get it to work.


----------



## reneg

arsenalfan2018 said:


> I can't get the service to run. I've installed it via cmd as administrator as well as from the software. The service installs, but fails to run. Any ideas?
> Win10 x64.


I assume that kmttg runs ok from the command prompt. Did you change the Logon As property in the kmttg service? See "CONFIGURING ACCOUNT TO RUN KMTTG WINDOWS SERVICE" on kmttg / Wiki / auto_transfers


----------



## milder

Help. Please.
I run comskip, but I find I can't quite tweak it so it works perfectly. I don't know how to adjust the .Xcl/.edl/.txt files so that ProjectX cuts it correctly. My frame counts don't really match with the numbers I'm seeing. Can anyone please explain this to me? Thank you!


----------



## Barry Lake

Trying to run the latest version, but it fails with:

Belmonticus:~ babola$ /Applications/kmttg_v2.4g/kmttg ; exit;
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: com/tivo/kmttg/main/kmttg : Unsupported major.minor version 52.0
at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClassCond(ClassLoader.java:637)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:621)
at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:141)
at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(URLClassLoader.java:283)
at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$000(URLClassLoader.java:58)
at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:197)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:190)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:306)
at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:301)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:247)
logout


So... "Unsupported major.minor version 52.0" ... does that mean my OS is too old?


----------



## mlippert

Barry Lake said:


> So... "Unsupported major.minor version 52.0" ... does that mean my OS is too old?


Seems more likely your java version is too old, what OS and java version are you running?


----------



## Barry Lake

mlippert said:


> Seems more likely your java version is too old, what OS and java version are you running?


Belmonticus:ffmpeg-3.4.2 babola$ java -version
java version "1.6.0_65"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_65-b14-462-10M4609)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.65-b04-462, mixed mode)

and

OS = 10.7.5


----------



## ThAbtO

Barry Lake said:


> Belmonticus:ffmpeg-3.4.2 babola$ java -version
> java version "1.6.0_65"
> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_65-b14-462-10M4609)
> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.65-b04-462, mixed mode)
> 
> and
> 
> OS = 10.7.5


Looks like Java needs to be updated

I have 1.8.0_101 and that came from Java8.


----------



## milder

Help. Please.
I run comskip, but I find I can't quite tweak it so it works perfectly. I don't know how to adjust the .Xcl/.edl/.txt files so that ProjectX cuts it correctly. My frame counts don't really match with the numbers I'm seeing. Can anyone please explain this to me? Thank you!


----------



## mlippert

Barry Lake said:


> Belmonticus:ffmpeg-3.4.2 babola$ java -version
> java version "1.6.0_65"
> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_65-b14-462-10M4609)
> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.65-b04-462, mixed mode)
> 
> and
> 
> OS = 10.7.5


As @ThAbtO said, it looks like java needs to be updated. The latest mainline Java from Oracle is Version 8 Update 161
And I'm pretty sure from the OS version you posted that you're running MacOS (not Windows or Linux). I don't have any idea how you do anything on a Mac such as updating Java, but perhaps this page will provide the latest Java download Download Free Java Software for you.

Kevin has said that Java version 9 should also be working fine for kmttg now, but I wouldn't upgrade to that just yet (in case you have other Java apps on your computer that wouldn't work w/ ver 9 yet)


----------



## lew

I use windows task scheduler 1:30a to get autoskip from skip mode then auto transfer. Download, quickfix, adcut using autoskip points, create mpg from cut then encode. Final encode step is now skipped. It works if I run auto transfer once in GUI. Used to work fine. I don't know if something changed in windows or with KMTTG.


----------



## arsenalfan2018

reneg said:


> I assume that kmttg runs ok from the command prompt. Did you change the Logon As property in the kmttg service? See "CONFIGURING ACCOUNT TO RUN KMTTG WINDOWS SERVICE" on kmttg / Wiki / auto_transfers


I did. The top portion of the image is where I tried to start the service after changing the logon.


----------



## lew

Kevin--I did some testing. Workflow is to first run a task which gets autoskip from skip mode. Task then runs auto transfers. If I use anything but VRD to encode everything works as expected. If the program doesn't have auto skip mode data VRD works as expected. If there is autoskip data available VRD skips the last final encode. Not the end of the world. I've edited my auto transfer configuration. Problem is somewhat new. I'm not sure which version developed this issue. 
Log follows:
2018_04_10_01:15:45 Title keyword match: 'ncis: los angeles' found in 'ncis: los angeles'
2018_04_10_01:15:45 START PROCESSING OF ENTRY: NCIS: Los Angeles - Vendetta
2018_04_10_01:15:45 ERROR: Cancelling encode task due to invalid encoding profile specified: iPad 2 / iPhone 4 (720p) qsv slow
2018_04_10_01:15:45 TOTAL auto matches for 'DEN' = 1/128
2018_04_10_01:20:19 NOTE: C:\Users\siwel\kmttgwork\NCIS Los Angeles\NCIS Los Angeles - s09e18 - Vendetta.TiVo: size=4572.37 MB elapsed=0:05:12 (122.94 Mbps)
2018_04_10_01:20:19 ---DONE--- job=javadownload output=C:\Users\siwel\kmttgwork\NCIS Los Angeles\NCIS Los Angeles - s09e18 - Vendetta.TiVo
2018_04_10_01:20:21 NOTE: VideoRedo video dimensions filter is enabled
2018_04_10_01:20:21 NOTE: container=mpegts, video=mpeg2video, x=1920, y=1080
2018_04_10_01:20:21 >> Running qsfix on C:\Users\siwel\kmttgwork\NCIS Los Angeles\NCIS Los Angeles - s09e18 - Vendetta.TiVo ...
2018_04_10_01:20:21 C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\siwel\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\Users\siwel\kmttgwork\NCIS Los Angeles\NCIS Los Angeles - s09e18 - Vendetta.TiVo" "C:\Users\siwel\kmttgwork\NCIS Los Angeles - s09e18 - Vendetta.ts.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\siwel\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock3755760082000846036.tmp /c:mpegts /v:mpeg2video /x:1920 /y:1080
2018_04_10_01:20:31 >> DOWNLOADING FROM 'DVR-46A3' C:\Users\siwel\kmttgwork\NCIS Los Angeles\NCIS Los Angeles -- Vendetta.TiVo ...
2018_04_10_01:20:31 http://192.168.1.64:80/download/NCI...aying&id=13884341&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
2018_04_10_01:21:46 NOTE: qsfix job completed: 0:01:24
2018_04_10_01:21:46 ---DONE--- job=qsfix output=C:\Users\siwel\kmttgwork\NCIS Los Angeles - s09e18 - Vendetta.ts.qsfix
2018_04_10_01:21:46 (Deleted file: C:\Users\siwel\kmttgwork\NCIS Los Angeles\NCIS Los Angeles - s09e18 - Vendetta.TiVo)
2018_04_10_01:21:46 (Renamed C:\Users\siwel\kmttgwork\NCIS Los Angeles - s09e18 - Vendetta.ts.qsfix to C:\Users\siwel\kmttgwork\NCIS Los Angeles\NCIS Los Angeles - s09e18 - Vendetta.ts)
2018_04_10_02:19:03 NOTE: C:\Users\siwel\kmttgwork\NCIS Los Angeles\NCIS Los Angeles -- Vendetta.TiVo: size=4386.51 MB elapsed=0:58:31 (10.48 Mbps)
2018_04_10_02:19:03 ---DONE--- job=javadownload output=C:\Users\siwel\kmttgwork\NCIS Los Angeles\NCIS Los Angeles -- Vendetta.TiVo
2018_04_10_02:19:05 NOTE: VideoRedo video dimensions filter is enabled
2018_04_10_02:19:05 NOTE: container=mpeg, video=mpeg2video, x=1920, y=1080
2018_04_10_02:19:05 >> Running qsfix on C:\Users\siwel\kmttgwork\NCIS Los Angeles\NCIS Los Angeles -- Vendetta.TiVo ...
2018_04_10_02:19:05 C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\siwel\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\Users\siwel\kmttgwork\NCIS Los Angeles\NCIS Los Angeles -- Vendetta.TiVo" "C:\Users\siwel\kmttgwork\NCIS Los Angeles -- Vendetta.mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\siwel\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock8909078804753702260.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:1920 /y:1080
2018_04_10_02:20:25 NOTE: qsfix job completed: 0:01:20
2018_04_10_02:20:25 ---DONE--- job=qsfix output=C:\Users\siwel\kmttgwork\NCIS Los Angeles -- Vendetta.mpg.qsfix
2018_04_10_02:20:26 (Deleted file: C:\Users\siwel\kmttgwork\NCIS Los Angeles\NCIS Los Angeles -- Vendetta.TiVo)
2018_04_10_02:20:26 (Renamed C:\Users\siwel\kmttgwork\NCIS Los Angeles -- Vendetta.mpg.qsfix to C:\Users\siwel\kmttgwork\NCIS Los Angeles\NCIS Los Angeles -- Vendetta.mpg)
2018_04_10_02:20:26 NOTE: SHUTTING DOWN


----------



## moyekj

lew, the relevant error you are getting is:
2018_04_10_01:15:45 ERROR: Cancelling encode task due to invalid encoding profile specified: iPad 2 / iPhone 4 (720p) qsv slow

My guess is that custom profile is not available from VRD in service mode. You should try running in GUI mode just to verify it works there. If GUI mode works but service mode doesn't I think it's basically a VRD issue with not working with custom made profiles when running in service mode.

Another test to try is pick one of the standard/built in VRD encoding profiles to run in service mode to check if that's working.


----------



## lew

Kevin--My profile works in GUI mode. It worked on my previous computer. New computer is running Win10 previous computer was running Win7.

Thanks for spotting the error. I'll experiment and see what works. Thanks for your help


----------



## elprice7345

Scenario: I download, decode and run QSF on a file and the QSF process errors out.

I'm downloading as Transport Stream and using VRD QSF to decrypt.

Most of my shows process as expected, but recently a few won't finish and give me errors.

When I process them in kmttg (download & combined decrypt/QSF), I get the following error: MPEG Stream Error: Audio Ring Buffer Overflow.

If I download the show with kmttg, deselecting decrypt and QSF and then run the decrypt and QSF process separately in kmttg, I get the following error:



Code:


>> Running qsfix on K:\Download\Frontline-3609-2018-04-11-Trumps Takeover.TiVo ...

C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\Public\Documents\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "K:\Download\Frontline-3609-2018-04-11-Trumps Takeover.TiVo" "K:\Download\Frontline-3609-2018-04-11-Trumps Takeover.ts.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\Ed\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock1210456229082186067.tmp /c:mpegts /v:mpeg2video

qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\Public\Documents\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "K:\Download\Frontline-3609-2018-04-11-Trumps Takeover.TiVo" "K:\Download\Frontline-3609-2018-04-11-Trumps Takeover.ts.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\Ed\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock1210456229082186067.tmp /c:mpegts /v:mpeg2video

C:\Users\Public\Documents\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(131, 4) (null): The server threw an exception.


Killing 'qsfix' job: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\Public\Documents\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "K:\Download\Frontline-3609-2018-04-11-Trumps Takeover.TiVo" "K:\Download\Frontline-3609-2018-04-11-Trumps Takeover.ts.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\Ed\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock1210456229082186067.tmp /c:mpegts /v:mpeg2video

If I try to open the TiVo file directly in VRD, I get the following error: Video program stream not found. Unable to open file.

Any suggestions?


----------



## moyekj

You should post at VRD forums (and upload a sample for them).


----------



## elprice7345

Done: Errors When Running QSF/Decrypt from TiVo


----------



## Dan S

Here's a quick technical question for Kevin or anyone else who wants to weigh in:

I am using the very latest version of KMTTG (running on a mac) to decrypt existing hi-definition .tivo files (that are sitting on a computer hard drive) to their original, underlying unencrypted .mpeg files. I am then streaming these mpeg files, using plex on a mac, back to the plex module on my Tivo roamio.

My question is, is there any way to "double check" that the file has decrypted successfully, and there are no resulting issues with the video quality, 5.1 sound, skip-sync, etc., in the newly created mpeg file.

I have done a couple of test conversions, that have gone fine on large, 10GB + files of 2-hour hi-def programs with 5.1 sound. The conversions happened very quickly (10-15 minutes on a 2.4GHZ i5 Mac mini) and the resulting files streamed fine on plex to the tivo, and seemed identical to the original .tivo file in both picture quality, 5.1 audio, lip-sync, etc.

However, after I do the decryption on the hundreds of archived files I have sitting on my 8TB drive, I will be worried about deleting all of my original .tivo files (and maybe this is paranoid). I have a 10 year in the making, 6 terabyte collection of hi-def concerts and documentaries from PBS and MTVHD, and tons of uncut movies (my old cable system did not copy-flag their premium movie channels for many years).

Before I convert these hundreds of files and then get rid of the originals, I was just curious if there was any way to check or verify the integrity of the resulting file, before getting rid of the originals (other than just watching each one, front to back, carefully, which would be impractical). If possible, I'd like to avoid the expense of buying a 2nd 8TB hard drive, just because of my paranoia of keeping the original .tivo files

Also, if it matters, a sample of the decryption log for each conversion shows notes the following:
----------
>> DECRYPTING USING TIVOLIBRE /Volumes/8TB/1-Tivo Movies/.TiVo ...

tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false

tivolibre job completed: 0:13:59
----------
Not sure that error message is and if it's something I ever need to worry about?

Thanks (and also thanks to Kevin for developing and maintaining such a great and useful program, if there is anywhere I could send a modest donation to the project please let me know).


----------



## sanjonny

About 10 pages ago I reported some memory issues that are/were causing kmttg to eventually clog up. I think i found out what was going on but need programmers help. After encoding, I run a custom batch file that copies files around, moves them and renames them and then calls another batch file that does 5 beeps to let me know that one has finished. This seemed to work fine for years but I am guessing either java or the win 10 updates changed something that is causing it to eventually crash. I will give my files and hopefully you can point in the right direction. Here is batch 1 called after encoding. Please forgive the rems and a few tags that are not used, its all the cut and pasting and trial and error in the past I didn't clean up this is not my skill set....
This is movecut4.bat which is called by kmttg when my file finishes encoding. See my rem comment at the start line. I tried with and without cmd /c



Code:


@echo off
Setlocal
move "%~f1" "C:\tivo\cut\delete"
copy "%~f2" "C:\tivo\encode\del\"
move "%~f2" "V:\acheck\"
Endlocal
Call :renamer
Start "noise" cmd /c "C:\kmttg\movecut5pingtest.bat"
rem the above line used to not have the cmd /c comment in it
rem I tried that thinking it would terminate whatever but it still leaks
rem Call :renamer2
rem Call movecut5
Exit

:renamer
Setlocal
C:\kmttg\bulkrename\brc64.exe /DIR:V:\acheck\ /PATTERN:*(*_*_*)* /REMOVELASTN:16 /EXECUTE
Endlocal
GOTO :EOF

:renamer2
Setlocal
C:\kmttg\bulkrename\brc64.exe /DIR:V:\acheck\ /PATTERN:*---.mkv /REMOVELASTN:3 /EXECUTE
Endlocal
GOTO :EOF

:mover
Copy C:\tivo\encode\*--.mkv V:\acheck\
Move C:\tivo\encode\*--.mkv C:\tivo\encode\del\
GOTO :EOF

and for the beep which is called from about (movecut5pingtest.bat), which is where the problem is happening I think....



Code:


Call :pingnoise
Exit


:pingnoise
Setlocal
@echo off
SET BEEPS=5
for /l %%x in (1, 1,%BEEPS%) do (
       @echo %%x
    @echo off
    @echo
    PING 127.0.0.1 -n 3 >nul
)
Endlocal
GOTO :EOF

I have to do it this way, because if I just put the noise inside batch file one, it will not beep (it will show the output and count up and such but no beep) and if I just call batch file two, same problem, but if I start it, then it opens a separate cmd process and I get the beep. Problem is over say 5 or more encodes, I think either the cmd window is not closing or something is not terminating so I end up taking up huge amounts of memory, the gui will not show changes or they take forever and eventually, I have to kill the kmttg session and start a new one (though it does continue processing although slower).

If i do not do the beep, I don't have the leak and it seems to work fine and I think this worked for quite awhile but in the last several months, it started being a problem. I am sure you experts can look at it and go, you idiot, you have to do this....but I have read quite abit and cannot figure it out. I thought that just calling the second bat from the first would terminate the first, make the beeps I need and close, but that does not happen (it shows in the gui if I click fast enough but no beeps) and by doing start, I sometimes have the second command window left open but not often. 
So i don't know what I am getting wrong, my programming friend said it is probably blocking but looked quick at my code as I was running out so a quick glance at a cell phone screen was not enough to figure it out and he does not do kmttg.

Any help greatly appreciated, I am thinking now that what causes the leak is the start call goes out but might not ever terminate the first cmd session? Or the second are looking like they are closed but not closing sometimes or something? I know I cannot use call because it won't beep or some reason I do not remember right now, but any help greatly appreciated.

I used very similar code to encode stuff outside of kmttg (ripped dvds and phone vides and such) with the beeps in the main batch file and have no issues but again, I think my friend is right about the blocking with java making this not work. Sorry I have just enough knowledge to be dangerous!


----------



## moyekj

sanjonny, this seemed to work for me when I ran as "custom" job
beep.bat


Code:


rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep
sleep 1
rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep
sleep 1
rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep
sleep 1
rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep
sleep 1
rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep


----------



## reneg

Don't know if this helps or not, but I'd explicitly enable command extensions instead of assuming they are enabled when using "GOTO :EOF". Maybe try adding SETLOCAL ENABLEEXTENSIONS


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> sanjonny, this seemed to work for me when I ran as "custom" job
> beep.bat
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep
> sleep 1
> rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep
> sleep 1
> rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep
> sleep 1
> rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep
> sleep 1
> rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep


Okay, I guess I am running powershell when I open a command window so maybe that has something to do with it, but when I run this
and manage to click on the error output

'sleep' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file. I tried this file...


Code:


@echo off
Setlocal
move "%~f1" "C:\tivo\cut\delete"
copy "%~f2" "C:\tivo\encode\del\"
move "%~f2" "V:\acheck\"
Endlocal
SETLOCAL ENABLEEXTENSIONS
Call :renamer
rem Start "noise" cmd /c "C:\kmttg\movecut5pingtest.bat"
rem Call :renamer2
rem Call movecut5
rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep
sleep 1
rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep
sleep 1
rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep
sleep 1
rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep
sleep 1
rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep
Exit

:renamer
Setlocal
C:\kmttg\bulkrename\brc64.exe /DIR:V:\acheck\ /PATTERN:*(*_*_*)* /REMOVELASTN:16 /EXECUTE
Endlocal
GOTO :EOF

:renamer2
Setlocal
C:\kmttg\bulkrename\brc64.exe /DIR:V:\acheck\ /PATTERN:*---.mkv /REMOVELASTN:3 /EXECUTE
Endlocal
GOTO :EOF

:mover
Copy C:\tivo\encode\*--.mkv V:\acheck\
Move C:\tivo\encode\*--.mkv C:\tivo\encode\del\
GOTO :EOF

 and no beeps and the same error. When I click on beep.bat that I made just to test....


Code:


SETLOCAL ENABLEEXTENSIONS
rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep
sleep 1
rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep
sleep 1
rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep
sleep 1
rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep
sleep 1
rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep
pause
Exit

When I run beep.bat in powershell by itself (using full path since it will not work just typing beep.bat) I get the following



Code:


PS C:\Users\sanjonny\Downloads> c:\users\sanjonny\Downloads\beep.bat

C:\Users\sanjonny\Downloads>SETLOCAL ENABLEEXTENSIONS

C:\Users\sanjonny\Downloads>rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep

C:\Users\sanjonny\Downloads>sleep 1
'sleep' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\sanjonny\Downloads>rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep

C:\Users\sanjonny\Downloads>sleep 1
'sleep' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\sanjonny\Downloads>rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep

C:\Users\sanjonny\Downloads>sleep 1
'sleep' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\sanjonny\Downloads>rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep

C:\Users\sanjonny\Downloads>sleep 1
'sleep' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\sanjonny\Downloads>rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep

C:\Users\sanjonny\Downloads>pause
Press any key to continue . . .

So I guess no beeps and no sleep 
and just for kicks I tried running beep.bat in cmd window instead and it still did not work?
Win 10 or Powershell or I have operator error?


----------



## HerronScott

I wouldn't run a batch file in Powershell. Also, what happens when you just run just the single command he provided at the command prompt? Works fine here under Windows 10 (makes the new message sound so it's not a beep exactly).

Scott


----------



## moyekj

Running windows 10 here too. Instead of sleep you can use timeout:


Code:


rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep
timeout /t 1 /nobreak
rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep
timeout /t 1 /nobreak
rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep
timeout /t 1 /nobreak
rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep
timeout /t 1 /nobreak
rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep

Run from "cmd" prompt works for me as well as run as .bat file as a kmttg custom job.
As mentioned above, this invokes windows sound not a beep, so system you are running on needs to have a sound card of some sort (and volume turned up).


----------



## mlippert

For a beep on windows 7 (I don't have 10 around) cmd prompt I can type:


Code:


echo ^G

 where the ^G is actually control G (ie it should be the 0x07 BEL control character). Which will then beep when I press enter to execute that echo command, not only that but just now I tried


Code:


echo ^G^G^G^G^G

 and got 5 distinct beeps no intermediate sleeps required.


----------



## HerronScott

mlippert said:


> For a beep on windows 7 (I don't have 10 around) cmd prompt I can type:


That works on Windows 10 as well from a cmd prompt. Still not a beep but it works. (seems to play the Critical Stop sound - Windows Foreground.wav on my Windows 10).

Scott


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> Running windows 10 here too. Instead of sleep you can use timeout:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep
> timeout /t 1 /nobreak
> rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep
> timeout /t 1 /nobreak
> rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep
> timeout /t 1 /nobreak
> rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep
> timeout /t 1 /nobreak
> rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep
> 
> Run from "cmd" prompt works for me as well as run as .bat file as a kmttg custom job.
> As mentioned above, this invokes windows sound not a beep, so system you are running on needs to have a sound card of some sort (and volume turned up).


I will let the last part of that slide since you are so awesome. ;}
So curiouser and curiouser....I tried the prior suggestions and batch files on 2 different win 10 computers, the main one that runs kmttg and the one that runs it sometimes and also as beep.bat files. it worked on neither of those. Also for the Powershell comments, I had to run it for something i did in the past, probably hacking my phone or GPS and it just stayed that way so it defaults to opening a powershell window vs. cmd. I had it that way on both computers and switched it back to no more default powershell.

Anyway, so both computers updated in the last couple days (thanks windows forced update). NOW, MessageBeep works on one of them. and the timeout command etc, works fine. I have not tried it in kmttg yet but I will. On the other computer, still does not make the sound, but sound is on and works fine when I use my pingnoise script above (as a batch file that gives the beepish noise instead of the system command) so I know the sound card is working AND the volume is up....Could windows update have fixed something? Anyway, will report back once I have played with it a little more.

Also, isn't ^G just an error beep? I know I am combining several answers....

Just had a thought, and excuse my stupidity, but could rundll32 not work on 64 bit machine? I know the main computer runs 64 bit but frankly do not know if everything runs 64 bit in win 10 or only specific computers. I just forget how that works.


----------



## HerronScott

sanjonny said:


> Just had a thought, and excuse my stupidity, but could rundll32 not work on 64 bit machine? I know the main computer runs 64 bit but frankly do not know if everything runs 64 bit in win 10 or only specific computers. I just forget how that works.


No, it works on 64-bit Windows 10 (that's what mine is running and no problem).



sanjonny said:


> Anyway, so both computers updated in the last couple days (thanks windows forced update). NOW, MessageBeep works on one of them. and the timeout command etc, works fine. I have not tried it in kmttg yet but I will. On the other computer, still does not make the sound, but sound is on and works fine when I use my pingnoise script above (as a batch file that gives the beepish noise instead of the system command) so I know the sound card is working AND the volume is up....Could windows update have fixed something? Anyway, will report back once I have played with it a little more.


Other than anything that might have been reset as part of rebooting, I doubt it since the reboot/update should have just been the April security patches.

Just to be clear you might verify that you have all of the volume controls turned up in the volume mixer.












sanjonny said:


> Also for the Powershell comments, I had to run it for something i did in the past, probably hacking my phone or GPS and it just stayed that way so it defaults to opening a powershell window vs. cmd. I had it that way on both computers and switched it back to no more default powershell.


One of the last major Windows 10 upgrades replaced the cmd options when you right-click on Start with Powershell. I reverted back to the cmd options on mine as I can always run Powershell from the cmd (and yes I love Powershell so it's not because I don't like it but I want an easy way to get to a cmd ).

Scott


----------



## murgatroyd

HerronScott said:


> Just to be clear you might verify that you have all of the volume controls turned up in the volume mixer.
> 
> View attachment 33922


... and make sure the ones you want to play aren't muted (like the controls in the screenshot). The volume controls that will play should have blue sound waves next to the speaker and not the red lined-through circle.


----------



## lew

moyekj said:


> lew, the relevant error you are getting is:
> 2018_04_10_01:15:45 ERROR: Cancelling encode task due to invalid encoding profile specified: iPad 2 / iPhone 4 (720p) qsv slow
> 
> My guess is that custom profile is not available from VRD in service mode. You should try running in GUI mode just to verify it works there. If GUI mode works but service mode doesn't I think it's basically a VRD issue with not working with custom made profiles when running in service mode.
> 
> Another test to try is pick one of the standard/built in VRD encoding profiles to run in service mode to check if that's working.


I hate it when posters, on any internet board. don't follow up.
Any VRD profile which uses the intel quick sync encoder is working in GUI mode but not in service mode.
It worked with my old computer. My new computer is running Win10. New processor is fast enough, I don't need to use QSV. Agreed the issue is with VRD and not with KMTTG.

FYI I use auto transfers to encode a relatively low bitrate, commercial free video, which can be downloaded or streamed via Plex using low bandwidth hotel WiFi or even cell data. Works so much better then using the tivo app. Alternatively I can use your share browser to download the encoded video.


----------



## sanjonny

Okay, so many times later and I basically got it to work. Timeout does not seem to work inside java. I tried multiple variations and it will work fine in a batch file, but run it in java and it beeps about twice in a short time. I checked my volume controls and they were fine, because I could get both sounds, the Bel and the system boing outside of java and whatever voodo happened on the main computer after 2 reboots, it also finally worked in the batch file. Maybe sound drivers were updating or gawd knows what. But timeout sounded like it was rushing thru so even though I put as many as 8 lines in and changed the wait to 5 or 10, it still gave about two boings. Then I found this link 
Why TIMEOUT does not work if calling from a Java program - Forums

and then followed that quoted link to

How to insert delays in your batch files

and some others on stack overflow that talk about java/windows timeout issues. It sounds like it works in everything but a bat file. I then went back and tried my original tact again with the BEL script used earlier...scroll back a few. It waited but would not beep unless I did as before and pulled a separate batch file process, so I guess it will not do under java without a separate cmd process?

But I seem to have finally cracked it by using the for countdown ping time that I was originally using and and then messagebeep, which does finally work inside of java so I now have this batch file running and it boings every time for 5 boings..


Code:


@echo off
Setlocal
move "%~f1" "C:\tivo\cut\delete"
copy "%~f2" "C:\tivo\encode\del\"
move "%~f2" "V:\acheck\"
Endlocal
SETLOCAL ENABLEEXTENSIONS
Call :renamer

Setlocal
@echo off
SET BEEPS=5
for /l %%x in (1, 1,%BEEPS%) do (
       rundll32 user32.dll,MessageBeep
    PING 127.0.0.1 -n 3 >nul
)
Endlocal
Exit

:renamer
Setlocal
C:\kmttg\bulkrename\brc64.exe /DIR:V:\acheck\ /PATTERN:*(*_*_*)* /REMOVELASTN:16 /EXECUTE
Endlocal
GOTO :EOF

As you can see, I removed all the crap and it appears to finally be working! I don't think it will leak memory anymore since I am not calling the separate process, but will try it the next few days and see what happens!


----------



## samccfl99

Wow, I was using v2.4A for quite a while. Got error saying Certificate Expires on refresh. Never had that before. Got a bit worried. Did several things before I downloaded v2.4G and then installed it and it worked fine. I don't know much about certificates...LOL.

Just reporting this in case someone else takes 30+ minutes only to find this out...LOL. No big deal...

Sometimes I have to use V1.1L (it's set to not do TS) when I have a stubborn .tivo recording (probably blips or pixelation in it). I just use that one so I don't have to change the option (lazy). Of course if a blip happens in a h.264 recording, that's all folks.

Still, I LOVE this program. Couldn't do my YouTube channel without it!

*THANKS*


----------



## ThAbtO

samccfl99 said:


> Sometimes I have to use V1.1L (it's set to not do TS) when I have a stubborn .tivo recording (probably blips or pixelation in it). I just use that one so I don't have to change the option (lazy). Of course if a blip happens in a h.264 recording, that's all folks.
> 
> Still, I LOVE this program. Couldn't do my YouTube channel without it!
> 
> *THANKS*


You can still have several versions of the same version of KMTTG in different folders with different settings. ie: PS vs. TS. But its easier to just hit that config, TS box.


----------



## FredT

Out of the blue after a long period with no errors I got this last night when starting kmttg and running a refresh:

>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Family Room ...
RemoteInit - (IP=10.0.1.53, port=1413): Broken pipe (Write failed)
[java.base/java.net.SocketOutputStream.socketWrite0(Native Method),

followed by a bunch more java messages. Running Mac OS 10.13.4 and I think latest version of kmttg. I've done all the usual things resetting TiVo, router, Mac, etc. I have no idea what set this off or what to do about it. Help!

Update:

I checked to see that I actually had the latest release of kmmtg and found that I didn't. When I tried to run the update, I got this:

Installed version: v2.4f
Available version: v2.4g
Downloading file: http://versaweb.dl.sourceforge.net/project/kmttg/kmttg_v2.4g.zip ...
java.io.IOException: Error writing to server

Does this give any clues as to what is happening?


----------



## reneg

FredT said:


> Out of the blue after a long period with no errors I got this last night when starting kmttg and running a refresh:
> 
> >> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Family Room ...
> RemoteInit - (IP=10.0.1.53, port=1413): Broken pipe (Write failed)
> [java.base/java.net.SocketOutputStream.socketWrite0(Native Method),
> 
> followed by a bunch more java messages. Running Mac OS 10.13.4 and I think latest version of kmttg. I've done all the usual things resetting TiVo, router, Mac, etc. I have no idea what set this off or what to do about it. Help!
> 
> Update:
> 
> I checked to see that I actually had the latest release of kmmtg and found that I didn't. When I tried to run the update, I got this:
> 
> Installed version: v2.4f
> Available version: v2.4g
> Downloading file: http://versaweb.dl.sourceforge.net/project/kmttg/kmttg_v2.4g.zip ...
> java.io.IOException: Error writing to server
> 
> Does this give any clues as to what is happening?


1st error is due to an expired certificate. To fix this, you attempted to do the right thing in updating to v2.4g. Not sure why you got a write error while trying to update to v2.4g through the kmttg update process. I would try manually updating to v2.4g via kmttg / Wiki / mac_osx_installation by unpacking the zip file directly to your kmttg installation.


----------



## moyekj

Try updating again from help menu. The base URL for downloads was no longer valid and so I updated it.


----------



## FredT

reneg said:


> 1st error is due to an expired certificate. To fix this, you attempted to do the right thing in updating to v2.4g. Not sure why you got a write error while trying to update to v2.4g through the kmttg update process. I would try manually updating to v2.4g via kmttg / Wiki / mac_osx_installation by unpacking the zip file directly to your kmttg installation.


You are a saint! Thank you.


----------



## FredT

moyekj said:


> Try updating again from help menu. The base URL for downloads was no longer valid and so I updated it.


That did it. Thank you very much! You guys are the best.


----------



## Jester60

I'm having issues with transfers using kmttg 2.4g again. First time (last mth) was a network issue, I'm guessing this time is as well. I've rebooted modem, router, tivo and laptop in that order by shutting everything down then bringing the devices back up in order. Inwas able to dl 3 of about 30 or so files but I get this error on the rest:

_>> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO C:\Users\Sue's Laptop\Videos\TIVO\Shootout Lane - Escape From Shootout Lane (05_01_2018).ts ...
http IO exception for: http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Sho...owPlaying&id=8587&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Sho...owPlaying&id=8587&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false
tdownload_decrypt
[java.io.BufferedInputStream.getInIfOpen(Unknown Source), java.io.BufferedInputStream.read1(Unknown Source), java.io.BufferedInputStream.read(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.main.http.downloadPipedStream(http.java:341), com.tivo.kmttg.task.tdownload_decrypt$1Thread1.run(tdownload_decrypt.java:168), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]
Download failed to file: C:\Users\Sue's Laptop\Videos\TIVO\Shootout Lane - Escape From Shootout Lane (05_01_2018).ts
Removed failed download file: C:\Users\Sue's Laptop\Videos\TIVO\Shootout Lane - Escape From Shootout Lane (05_01_2018).ts
Shootout Lane - Escape From Shootout Lane (05_01_2018).ts: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 5 seconds._

I tried dling them via web broswer but got: _SERVER BUSY, TOO MANY TRANSFERS IN PROGRESS_

Since my last issues I did replace my Comcast Modem/router combo with a separate netgear modem and router. I can see the shows using browser, kmttg, and Tivo Desktop, but they won't transfer. Everything else on the network seems to work fine including my home security system.

Can anyone help?


----------



## ThAbtO

Jester60 said:


> Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL





Jester60 said:


> I tried dling them via web broswer but got: _SERVER BUSY, TOO MANY TRANSFERS IN PROGRESS_


This means the Tivo server quit running/crashed, reboot Tivo.


----------



## Jester60

Thanks for the response. I rebooted the tivo and got a few more shows transferred with kmttg. I can now dl via a browser but with kmttg I'm starting to get:

>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Living Room' C:\Users\Sue's Laptop\Videos\TIVO\Fear the Walking Dead - Another Day in the Diamond (04_22_2018).TiVo ...
http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Fea...owPlaying&id=8219&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
http IO exception for: http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Fea...owPlaying&id=8219&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Fea...owPlaying&id=8219&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
Download failed to file: C:\Users\Sue's Laptop\Videos\TIVO\Fear the Walking Dead - Another Day in the Diamond (04_22_2018).TiVo
Fear the Walking Dead - Another Day in the Diamond (04_22_2018).TiVo: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 5 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Living Room' C:\Users\Sue's Laptop\Video

Any ideas?


----------



## ThAbtO

Jester60 said:


> >> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Living Room' C:\Users\Sue's Laptop


Once again, its the same issue.

You can scroll back up in the status window and just repeat like last time. If you look for this line:



Jester60 said:


> Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL:


Reboot the Tivo.

Another note: you can only download 1 show at a time from a single Tivo, you cannot speed up the process by using a browser and KMTTG, for example.


----------



## Jester60

Rebooted the tivo.

Why would the tivo server stop so often? Restarting the tivo was part of the reboot cycle I had already done, so it transferred 3 or 4 shows then the server stopped. Thats the error log I first posted. I restarted it as suggested, got 2 more shows and it went out again (hence my second post).

Now it won't transfer anything. It will (sometimes) get 2/3 way through with the transfer and error out with this message:

>> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO C:\Users\Sue's Laptop\Videos\TIVO\Shootout Lane - Escape From Shootout Lane (05_01_2018).ts ...
tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false
tdownload_decrypt
[java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), java.io.BufferedInputStream.read1(Unknown Source), java.io.BufferedInputStream.read(Unknown Source), sun.net.www.http.ChunkedInputStream.readAheadBlocking(Unknown Source), sun.net.www.http.ChunkedInputStream.readAhead(Unknown Source), sun.net.www.http.ChunkedInputStream.read(Unknown Source), java.io.FilterInputStream.read(Unknown Source), sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection$HttpInputStream.read(Unknown Source), java.io.BufferedInputStream.read1(Unknown Source), java.io.BufferedInputStream.read(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.main.http.downloadPipedStream(http.java:341), com.tivo.kmttg.task.tdownload_decrypt$1Thread1.run(tdownload_decrypt.java:168), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]
C:\Users\Sue's Laptop\Videos\TIVO\Shootout Lane - Escape From Shootout Lane (05_01_2018).ts: size=98.90 MB elapsed=0:00:16 (51.85 Mbps)
Download failed to file: C:\Users\Sue's Laptop\Videos\TIVO\Shootout Lane - Escape From Shootout Lane (05_01_2018).ts
Removed failed download file: C:\Users\Sue's Laptop\Videos\TIVO\Shootout Lane - Escape From Shootout Lane (05_01_2018).ts
Shootout Lane - Escape From Shootout Lane (05_01_2018).ts: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 5 seconds.
>> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO C:\Users\Sue's Laptop\Videos\TIVO\Drop the Mic - Seth Rogen vs. Joseph Gordon-Levitt and Terry Crews vs. Luis Fonsi (04_29_2018).ts ...
tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false

I noticed also that, while it says 'Download attempt #2 scheduled in 5 seconds' it doesn't wait and try the same show again but goes right into the next show.

Thanks for the help, this is all Greek to me.


----------



## ThAbtO

Jester60 said:


> I noticed also that, while it says 'Download attempt #2 scheduled in 5 seconds' it doesn't wait and try the same show again but goes right into the next show.


This might be causing the issue.... Think 5 seconds is not enough time for the Tivo to "Reset" the server and crashes.

"Start delay in seconds for download tasks" in Config/program options.

I have 30 seconds set and it seems to be more than sufficient time for the "Reset."

Also, turn off "Combine download and decrypt" Decrypt works better once the download is complete.


----------



## Jester60

Thank you once again for helping out an old luddite. Im back at work and will be gone for about three weeks. I'll change the setting and try again when I get back home.


----------



## nessie

My apologies because I'm new to this. I downloaded the program, unzipped it, loaded the jar file, installed the required tools, put in the 10 digit media access key, and now I have no idea what to do next. All I want to do is run the automatic skip mode thing. Please explain it to me like I'm 5 years old. Thanks!
Is there something in the program that explains what each button means?
EDIT: Ok I'm starting to figure out it but... " Then press "z" to start playing the show on your TiVo and enjoy hands free auto commercial skipping while watching the show." So you can't just press play on the TiVo remote? Even when all the skip points are loaded into the program, you have to press play (z) through the program?

Why are about half my shows in the list highlighted brown and the other half not highlighted at all?

What do those percentages next to the shows mean?


----------



## moyekj

For AutoSkip without manually starting play from kmttg with "z" bindkey look at "AUTOSKIP SERVICE" section of Wiki page:
kmttg / Wiki / AutoSkip

To run AutoSkip from SkipMode:
kmttg / Wiki / AutoSkip_from_SkipMode

Specifically to setup a scheduled job to run AutoSkip from SkipMode on all your shows automatically at a time of your choice:
kmttg / Wiki / windows_task_scheduler

Keyboard shortcuts summarized:
kmttg / Wiki / keyboard_shortcuts

NPL table column 1 meanings:
kmttg / Wiki / col1_symbol_meanings


----------



## nyjklein

I loaded the 1803 update to Windows 10 earlier this week. Now the kmttg GUI does not load. I just get a blank window with a white rectangle in the upper left corner. Is this working for anyone else on 1803 before I start further troubleshooting?

Jeff


----------



## nyjklein

nyjklein said:


> I loaded the 1803 update to Windows 10 earlier this week. Now the kmttg GUI does not load. I just get a blank window with a white rectangle in the upper left corner. Is this working for anyone else on 1803 before I start further troubleshooting?
> 
> Jeff


Replying to my own post. I received an update to my nVidia video driver this morning and kmttg is now working properly again!

Jeff


----------



## moyekj

v2.4h version released with some enhancements to Remote--Info tab and a couple of minor fixes.
kmttg / Wiki / release_notes

(Unfortunately I'm having trouble with sourceforge svn at the moment, so can't check in new version info file used by kmttg Help to indicate new version is available).


----------



## kpeters59

On 2 different machines:

Can't determine installed and/or available versions

Can't determine installed and/or available versions

Can't determine installed and/or available versions

-KP


----------



## moyekj

Sourceforge is all messed up at the moment. It's currently saying I have never checked in any source code to kmttg so may have lost all the svn repository...
EDIT: Sourceforge has a bunch of tickets right now from several people in different projects reporting SVN related issues, so kmttg is not the only one with issues at their site.

EDIT 2: Fixed as of a few hours ago, so updating from Help menu is working again.


----------



## JStew

I'd been using an ancient version of kmttg for years and decided it was time to upgrade to the recent version on my MacBook Pro but that was a mistake. I downloaded, unzipped, refreshed and I'm missing the refresh button when it comes to downloading the content. Without it, there's no way to populate the titles from my TiVo. I'm sure there's got to be something I'm missing but just can't find it. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThAbtO

JStew said:


> I'd been using an ancient version of kmttg for years and decided it was time to upgrade to the recent version on my MacBook Pro but that was a mistake. I downloaded, unzipped, refreshed and I'm missing the refresh button when it comes to downloading the content. Without it, there's no way to populate the titles from my TiVo. I'm sure there's got to be something I'm missing but just can't find it. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


You need to explain further... There are refresh buttons, it depends on where you are at.

You are right to update to the newer versions because the older ones has expired certificates.


----------



## JStew

Thanks for the reply. This is where I am. I just downloaded and can't figure out how to refresh the titles in order to load them onto my laptop:


----------



## ThAbtO

All I see is the files and remote tabs. You need to go to the config menu and config the Tivos under Tivos tab.


----------



## mlippert

JStew said:


> Thanks for the reply. This is where I am.


You should have a tab (in front of the FILES tab for the Now Playing list of files on your TiVo.

The fact that you don't makes me think that kmttg isn't seeing (maybe not even looking for) your TiVo. You should go through the configuration settings and make sure that things like your MAK are set correctly, see whether kmttg is using the Beacon or Bonjour, do you have the checkbox checked for kmttg to look for TiVos. What type of TiVo is it (ie what generation)?


----------



## JStew

Thanks. I did all that earlier. I've rechecked the MAK and am using Bonjour. I've checked the box to have it look for my Roamio Pro and even inputted the IP address. I've rebooted the TiVo and still nothing. 

I'm sure there's something that I'm missing, but can't figure it out.


----------



## mlippert

@JStew your image makes it look like you are running kmttg from your Downloads folder. I don't know anything about the Mac, but is it possible you are running from the zip file, instead of extracting the contents to a folder to run from? Maybe that is causing issues. I think someone who runs kmttg on a Mac maybe should chime in here, but I find it odd that there's no messages in the output window about trying to retrieve from your TiVo.
I see 3 messages when I start kmttg (on Windows) retrieving from each of my 3 TiVos followed by additional messages when those tasks complete.


Code:


>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from LivingRoomRoamio ...
>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from LivingRoomBolt ...
>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from BedroomBolt ...
1097 SHOWS, 2744 GB USED
NPL job completed: 0:00:33
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=LivingRoomBolt
906 SHOWS, 2747 GB USED
NPL job completed: 0:00:34
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=BedroomBolt
814 SHOWS, 2743 GB USED, 0 GB FREE
NPL job completed: 0:00:37
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=LivingRoomRoamio


----------



## moyekj

Looks like your TiVo(s) are not being detected. Add name and IP manually and click the "ADD" button to add to the list - that's the step you probably are missing. You should also turn on "Enable rpc style communications with this TiVo" entry.

kmttg / Wiki / config_Tivos


----------



## JStew

Thank you for your response, but I did that yesterday as well. Still nothing. I'm at a total loss.


----------



## moyekj

Post a screenshot of your config--TiVos tab.


----------



## JStew

After an inordinate number of reboots, the "refresh" button magically appeared and I was able to populate the "table" with the existing shows on my TiVo unit. Once I try to download, however, this is what I now get:

http IO exception for: http://192.168.1.13:80/download/Fro...Playing&id=150483&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.1.13:80/download/Fro...Playing&id=150483&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

Download failed to file: /Users/johnstewart/Downloads/kmttg_v2/Frontline - Blackout in Puerto Rico (05_01_2018).TiVo

Frontline - Blackout in Puerto Rico (05_01_2018).TiVo: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!

Removing job: {source=https://192.168.1.13:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=150483 tivoName=Roamio Pro type=tivolibre status=queued familyId=4.11}

Killing 'javadownload' file: /Users/johnstewart/Downloads/kmttg_v2/Frontline - Blackout in Puerto Rico (05_01_2018).TiVo

I don't see anything on the Web that would pertain to this specific problem.


----------



## JStew

moyekj said:


> Post a screenshot of your config--TiVos tab.


----------



## moyekj

Turn on "Enable rpc style..." option for it. Also go to config--Program Options and turn off "Download TiVo files in transport stream format". If downloads are still failing with 503 error (server busy) then reboot your TiVo and re-start kmttg and then things should work.


----------



## JStew

I'm going to dance at your next wedding! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## jtdon99

moyekj said:


> For AutoSkip without manually starting play from kmttg with "z" bindkey look at "AUTOSKIP SERVICE" section of Wiki page:
> kmttg / Wiki / AutoSkip
> 
> To run AutoSkip from SkipMode:
> kmttg / Wiki / AutoSkip_from_SkipMode
> 
> Specifically to setup a scheduled job to run AutoSkip from SkipMode on all your shows automatically at a time of your choice:
> kmttg / Wiki / windows_task_scheduler
> 
> Keyboard shortcuts summarized:
> kmttg / Wiki / keyboard_shortcuts
> 
> NPL table column 1 meanings:
> kmttg / Wiki / col1_symbol_meanings


Thanks for this, only took a few minutes to set up and worked right away. Never used task manager before. 
Jim


----------



## sanjonny

Having a new problem most likely thanks to the spring win 10 update. I am running 2.4h
It seems when kmttg runs videoredo now, it does the tasks properly, but when the task is finished it is not closing out VRD. I only found out this was going on because when I clicked on an vrdproject file it would not open. I waited and waited and long story short, eventually I found that when kmttg is running say adcut, it runs fine, but remains running in win 10 task manager (though not using much if any processor and like 10 mb of ram) I have had to manually go after processing several files and close out all VRD sessions to be able to open it in GUI mode. After adscan or qsfix or adcut, I will find multiple VRD sessions open in task manager.

I did not make any changes to kmttg prior to the update and this seems to be a direct problem after the update. I did have to reinstall tivo desktop after the spring update installed so VRD would be able to process files, but that has never been a problem before.
Anything I can check or logs I can generate to troubleshoot? The VRD does not remain in memory if running it in GUI mode, only when kmttg starts it.

Also opening multiple sessions in GUI mode works fine and closes them fine, but if kmttg does it, they do not close until you manually kill them.


----------



## JoeKustra

sanjonny said:


> Having a new problem most likely thanks to the spring win 10 update. I am running 2.4h


You may want to check Settings for background tasks. That windows update screwed up a lot up for me. Look at Task Manager to see how much is running now. I never use Edge and I found two copies running.


----------



## moyekj

No such problems for me with VRD under Windows 10 with latest updates installed. I ran a qsfix via kmttg on a file and watched VRD pop up in Task Manager (under Processes tab, Background processes section sorting by name) and then go away when the task finished.

Perhaps you should run batch jobs via VRD GUI to see what happens for that case.


----------



## sanjonny

moyekj said:


> No such problems for me with VRD under Windows 10 with latest updates installed. I ran a qsfix via kmttg on a file and watched VRD pop up in Task Manager (under Processes tab, Background processes section sorting by name) and then go away when the task finished.
> 
> Perhaps you should run batch jobs via VRD GUI to see what happens for that case.


I will try that. When It runs anything under VRD in the background, it runs fine and then when finished, it stays with 0 cpu and about 10 mb memory. Then the next time VRD runs in kmttg same thing, so very quickly with it doing qsfix and adscan and then after I edit the files adcut, there is a ton of VRD processes running in the background. 
Not sure I get what you mean by batch file running VRD, have a batch call up VRD GUI for editing? Can't I just click a switch in kmttg to do that (I think I used to do it that way but had issues) or call a batch to run qsfix vrd or something? It terminates all the other processes so can't get why it is keeping VRD in memory. Damn microsoft and their buggy updates. Screwed up a whole bunch of other stuff too, like it always does, Why they feel the need to reset a bunch of stuff that has been customized...drives me nuts.


----------



## moyekj

You should try an uninstall and re-install of VRD if you haven't done so already and same for TiVo Desktop (or partial TiVo Desktop).


----------



## jayden67

Sometime last month my Auto Transfers stopped working. Sorry I can't be more specific about the date, I don't check that computer very often. I just noticed a few days ago that no new shows were appearing in Plex On Deck, there may have been some automatic Windows/TiVo/Java updates during that time which caused the issue. However, I hadn't made any changes to the computer or KMTTG in a long time.

After KMTTG gets the Now Playing List (either through the schedule or selecting Auto Transfers > Run Once In GUI ) the following error is generated and no downloads occur:


> RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.1.###, port=1413): Software caused connection abort: recv failed[java.net.SocketInputStream.socketRead0(Native Method), java.net.SocketInputStream.socketRead(Unknown Source), java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.readFully(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.waitForClose(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.HandshakeOutStream.flush(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.sendChangeCipherSpec(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.sendChangeCipherAndFinish(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.serverHelloDone(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.processMessage(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.processLoop(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.process_record(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:210), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:172), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:631), com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:77), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]


Once, I received an error message listing all my TiVos when I started the program:


> RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.1.101, port=1413): Software caused connection abort: recv failedRemoteInit - (IP=192.168.1.104, port=1413): Software caused connection abort: socket write errorRemoteInit - (IP=192.168.1.106, port=1413): Software caused connection abort: recv failed[java.net.SocketOutputStream.socketWrite0(Native Method), java.net.SocketOutputStream.socketWrite(Unknown Source), java.net.SocketOutputStream.write(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.OutputRecord.writeBuffer(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.OutputRecord.write(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.writeRecordInternal(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.writeRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.writeRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.sendChangeCipherSpec(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.sendChangeCipherAndFinish(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.serverHelloDone(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.processMessage(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.processLoop(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.process_record(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:210), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:172), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:631), com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying$1AutoThread.run(NowPlaying.java:90), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)][java.net.SocketInputStream.socketRead0(Native Method), java.net.SocketInputStream.socketRead(Unknown Source), java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.readFully(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.waitForClose(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.HandshakeOutStream.flush(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.sendChangeCipherSpec(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.sendChangeCipherAndFinish(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.serverHelloDone(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.processMessage(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.processLoop(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.process_record(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:210), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:172), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:631), com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying$1AutoThread.run(NowPlaying.java:90), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)][java.net.SocketInputStream.socketRead0(Native Method), java.net.SocketInputStream.socketRead(Unknown Source), java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.readFully(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.InputRecord.read(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.waitForClose(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.HandshakeOutStream.flush(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.sendChangeCipherSpec(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.sendChangeCipherAndFinish(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.serverHelloDone(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.ClientHandshaker.processMessage(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.processLoop(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.Handshaker.process_record(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:210), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:172), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:631), com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying$1AutoThread.run(NowPlaying.java:90), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]


I have tried toggling different options in the config, closing and restarting the program, rebooting the computer, and power cycling my TiVos. I have discovered that I can still manually download/decrypt/encode shows by clicking the Start Jobs Button. I have also visited each TiVo's IP in the error message to verify that the software has the correct address.

Please help me troubleshoot this error so I can get automatic transfers working again.
This is my current set of config options which succeeds in updating the now playing list:








System Specs:
There are three TiVo's on the network, two Premiers and a one Bolt+.
Computer is Windows 7 Home PremiumN







Java: 1.8.0_51-b16







KMTTG: 2.2t


----------



## reneg

Looks like an expired certificate. Update kmttg to 2.4g or later.


----------



## moyekj

*jayden67*, as reneg pointed out you need to update to latest version of kmttg. The RPC certificate being used in older versions of kmttg expired.


----------



## jayden67

moyekj said:


> *jayden67*, as reneg pointed out you need to update to latest version of kmttg. The RPC certificate being used in older versions of kmttg expired.


Thanks for your speedy reply and diagnosis. I'll update to the newest version of KMTTG.
Actually, I plan to install the program on a new computer. Can I just copy all the config files (auto.ini & auto.history) to the new machine after installation or have there been any changes made in the new version of KMTTG that would make these configs obsolete? I don't want to have to recreate all my auto transfer settings or redownload seasons of shows I already have backed up.


----------



## reneg

jayden67 said:


> Thanks for your speedy reply and diagnosis. I'll update to the newest version of KMTTG.
> Actually, I plan to install the program on a new computer. Can I just copy all the config files (auto.ini & auto.history) to the new machine after installation or have there been any changes made in the new version of KMTTG that would make these configs obsolete? I don't want to have to recreate all my auto transfer settings or redownload seasons of shows I already have backed up.


Copy works just fine.


----------



## moyekj

Copying .ini files should be fine. You can just unzip latest kmttg zip over an existing installation.


----------



## ClearToLand

moyekj said:


> Copying .ini files should be fine. You can just unzip latest kmttg zip over an existing installation.


I've unzipped 2.2s, 2.4g and 2.4h to three temp directories and compared the results; only kmttg.jar appears to have changed so I just overlay the one file and pick right up where I left off.

I've seen the message:

"Legacy channel file - fixing to new format"​
multiple times but thus far it hasn't affected anything that I've tried to do.


----------



## ClearToLand

Hi Kevin,

I'm experiencing a problem with the current version of kmttg and my new workflow. I'm tired of the '_garbled_' Closed Captions that result from a PS / 'Slow' Format File Transfer so I've returned to experiment with PyTivoDesktop and TS / 'Fast' Format File Transfer. By lowering the QoS Rate Limit on my Netgear Managed Switch, I've been able to get error-free transfers in 5 retries or less (please see *Post #72* ) but when I then take the (renamed to match the kmttg-generated AutoSkip filename on the .edl file) .tivo file over to the FILES section of kmttg and attempt to continue with Metadata / Decrypt / Ad Cut / Captions, things don't go so well:

When I attempt to do all four operations in one swoop (starting with the .tivo file from PyTivoDesktop), the Captions step fails with a:

*Error: No PTS info.*​
I've traced this back to the fact that the ffcut.bat file has added "*-f dvd*" and changed the final extension to *.mpg* in the ffmpeg concatenate section. MediaInfo reports the final cut file as MPEG-*PS* and ccextractor consistently fails to create a .srt file.
.
If I split my workflow into two steps (first just Metadata / Decrypt on .tivo file), and then continue with Ad Cut / Captions on the .ts file, I reach the desired result of a cut .ts file (that MediaInfo reports as MPEG-*TS*) and a proper .srt file but my metadata file is named 'Showname.txt' instead of 'Showname.ts.txt'.
I've tried:

Configure -> Program Options -> Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format​
ON and OFF and only in one experiment did I manage to get a 'Showname.ts.txt' metadata file (and I was trying so many ideas, I couldn't do it again).

I read the Wiki on:

Configure -> Program Options -> Metafiles​
which is currently set to the default of 'Last' and decided to ask the master if 'mpegFile_cut' is what I should use and where I'm going wrong. Also what's causing the '*-f dvd / .mpg*' stuff? I'd like to queue up several .tivo files to run for a few hours but now I have to wait for the Decrypt to create a .ts file and then manually add it via FILES to finish my workflow.

Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

What version are you running? The "-f dvd" portion and naming cut file as .mpg only happens if starting .tivo file is PS format. I just tried a short testcase I have and my ffcut .bat file looks like (no -f dvd anywhere as expected):


Code:


"C:\home\kmttg java testing\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe" -i "C:\home\dvd\Rescue Me - Carrot Three-Minute Replay.ts" -acodec copy -vcodec copy -ss 10.98 -t 234.20 -y "C:\home\dvd\Rescue Me - Carrot Three-Minute Replay_cut_0.ts"

"C:\home\kmttg java testing\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe" -fflags +genpts -i "concat:C:\home\dvd\Rescue Me - Carrot Three-Minute Replay_cut_0.ts" -acodec copy -vcodec copy  -y "C:\home\dvd\Rescue Me - Carrot Three-Minute Replay_cut.ts"

i.e. The cut file should have _cut.ts extension and everything should then work as expected. Maybe the root of the problem is the tivo file is not being detected as TS format or something along those lines. In any case, I can't reproduce your problem currently.


----------



## snerd

SKIP is coming to the Premiere over the next week or so. Does the current implementation of kmttg already have AUTOSKIP support for Premieres in place, or will it need an update?


----------



## moyekj

snerd said:


> SKIP is coming to the Premiere over the next week or so. Does the current implementation of kmttg already have AUTOSKIP support for Premieres in place, or will it need an update?


kmttg AutoSkip has worked for series 4 units since I implemented it. The only difference now is you will be able to run AutoSkip from SkipMode from Premiere units. FYI, both my series 4 units have had SkipMode for I think over a year already and "AutoSkip from SkipMode" works fine for them.


----------



## snerd

moyekj said:


> kmttg AutoSkip has worked for series 4 units since I implemented it. The only difference now is you will be able to run AutoSkip from SkipMode from Premiere units. FYI, both my series 4 units have had SkipMode for I think over a year already and "AutoSkip from SkipMode" works fine for them.


Excellent, that is what I'm using on my Roamio Plus, good to know that it will work on Premiere as well.
Thanks again for all your efforts.


----------



## wireman121

Been having issues with autoskip engaging at incorrect times even though the TiVo has the correct times

Having issues with TiVo boxes randomly becoming unchecked for autoskip

Also, bug. If there is already skipdata and you press v, it will ask you if you want to clear the skip data and run autoskip again to find new skip points, BUT as it’s running again kmttg thinks you’re trying to watch the show and starts trying to skip commercials from the old skipdata while creating new skipdata.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moyekj

You should check the kmttg AutoSkip table for the ones that aren't correct. Maybe your "AutoSkip from SkipMode" runs didn't work properly. You can bring up AutoSkip table and when you click on an entry it dumps the times to message window along with total show time, etc. so pretty easy to see if it's not correct.


----------



## wireman121

I deleted the data manually (since rerunning without deleting causes confusion) and reran it 3 times. Every time it was consistently incorrect. However, the actual skipdata in the TiVo is correct. It doesn’t happen with every recording and I haven’t yet found any pattern to it. Running on a Roamio Plus.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moyekj

You should watch it as it's running AutoSkip from SkipMode to see what is happening. If your Roamio is not very responsive a reboot may fix that. Note that the scan for show start points is done backwards - goes to end of show and the uses "Channel Down" presses to find the start points.


----------



## nyjklein

Recently when trying to retrieve Season Premieres, i get several timeout errors like this one:
RPC error response:
{
"code": "mindUnavailable",
"text": "'remoteMind' Mind call failed: PostString failed: Curl error: a timeout was reached (28). Url: http://10.160.10.23:8085/mind/mind17?bodyId=tsn:849000xxxxxxxxx&type=gridRowSearch",
"type": "error"
}
I gather kmttg is trying to reach the TiVo mind server. But what's with the RFC 1918 private 10.x IP address?

Jeff


----------



## collin

What is a reasonable active job limit setting for a 20 core (40 hypertheaded) machine?


----------



## reneg

Not sure what to tell you other than to experiment a bit and see what works the best. I run a two job limit on my 6 core, 12 hyper-threaded machine, but I run two instanances of kmttg. The service in the background for xfer, decrypt, & ad-detect and the UI for ad-cut, captions, & encode. It gives me decent performance and allows others programs to be responsive. It also depends on which programs you run for the various tasks as some are single-threaded, and some are multi-threaded. Some of the multi-threaded programs like ffmpeg allow you to set a thread limit, whereas other programs like VideoRedo do not.


----------



## Dan203

reneg said:


> Not sure what to tell you other than to experiment a bit and see what works the best. I run a two job limit on my 6 core, 12 hyper-threaded machine, but I run two instanances of kmttg. The service in the background for xfer, decrypt, & ad-detect and the UI for ad-cut, captions, & encode. It gives me decent performance and allows others programs to be responsive. It also depends on which programs you run for the various tasks as some are single-threaded, and some are multi-threaded. Some of the multi-threaded programs like ffmpeg allow you to set a thread limit, whereas other programs like VideoRedo do not.


It's not really possible in VideoReDo. VideoReDo's output uses a chain of modules and each module runs in it's own thread. There is no way for us to limit the number of threads used because it can vary wildly depending on the output options you choose.

We do offer an option to lower the priority of the threads spawned by the output process. In that case Windows should allow other programs to execute first so VideoReDo doesn't cause your PC to becomes unresponsive. Although all of that logic is handled by Windows, so I can't guarantee how well it works.


----------



## collin

reneg said:


> ...I run two instanances of kmttg. The service in the background for xfer, decrypt, & ad-detect and the UI for ad-cut, captions, & encode. It gives me decent performance and allows others programs to be responsive. It also depends on which programs you run for the various tasks as some are single-threaded, and some are multi-threaded. Some of the multi-threaded programs like ffmpeg allow you to set a thread limit, whereas other programs like VideoRedo do not.


ok, I didn't realize you could run more than one instance. Although, I have been trying a single instance out on a large batch today and the download step is the most limiting step, and I suspect running more than one download wouldn't help much because the source Tivo would end up splitting its bandwidth.

A bunch of the steps are necessarily sequential, so only download, tivolibre, one of {fffix, comskip, ffcut, captions}, and encode can run simultaneously. Once an encode starts, it the load average is around 50% with most of the cores doing something (1-2 left free though). It's the waiting for the download and encode steps that holds back parallelism.


----------



## collin

Is there an encoding profile that can create an MKV instead of a MP4 and bundle the .SRT file inside the MKV? It would be nice to be able to do this in one step and then not have to track the two files together when moving them around.


----------



## reneg

collin said:


> ok, I didn't realize you could run more than one instance. Although, I have been trying it out on a large batch today and the download step is the most limiting step, and I suspect running more than one download wouldn't help much because the source Tivo would end up splitting its bandwidth.
> 
> A bunchof the steps are necessarily sequential, so only download, tivolibre, one of {fffix, comskip, ffcut, captions}, and encode can run simultaneously. Once and encode starts, it the load average is around 50% with most of the cores doing something (1-2 left free though). It's the waiting for the download and encode steps that holds back parallelism.


You can only download one show at a time from one Tivo. Only way to parallelize download is to have more Tivos. Encode by far taxes the CPUs more than anything else.


----------



## reneg

Dan203 said:


> It's not really possible in VideoReDo. VideoReDo's output uses a chain of modules and each module runs in it's own thread. There is no way for us to limit the number of threads used because it can vary wildly depending on the output options you choose.
> 
> We do offer an option to lower the priority of the threads spawned by the output process. In that case Windows should allow other programs to execute first so VideoReDo doesn't cause your PC to becomes unresponsive. Although all of that logic is handled by Windows, so I can't guarantee how well it works.


I wasn't trying to say anything bad about VideoRedo. I use VideoRedo for Decrypt/QSFix, ad-detect, ad-cut & Encode. I was just pointing out the granularity in fine tuning ffmpeg vs VideoRedo for encode.


----------



## Dan203

reneg said:


> I wasn't trying to say anything bad about VideoRedo. I use VideoRedo for Decrypt/QSFix, ad-detect, ad-cut & Encode. I was just pointing out the granularity in fine tuning ffmpeg vs VideoRedo for encode.


I didn't take it as an insult. Just explaining why we can't offer an option like that in VideoReDo.


----------



## Jester60

Well, I'm back home for a few days and the tivo still wont transfer (it didn't magically fix itself while I was gone).

It's a Premier XL4 box connected my wire to my netgear router to which I connect my computer by wire. You can go back to post 11766 to see some of what's been tried last time I was home.

Here is what Im getting now, looks to me pretty much the same same even after rebooting my system multiple times yesterday and this morning.

Any help would be appreciated.

>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Living Room' C:\Users\Sue's Laptop\Videos\TIVO\Drop the Mic - Taye Diggs vs. Karrueche Tran and Jodie Sweetin vs. Mark McGrath (05_20_2018).TiVo ...
http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Drop+the+Mic.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=9355
http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Drop+the+Mic.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=9355: Connection reset
C:\Users\Sue's Laptop\Videos\TIVO\Drop the Mic - Taye Diggs vs. Karrueche Tran and Jodie Sweetin vs. Mark McGrath (05_20_2018).TiVo: size=197.29 MB elapsed=0:01:06 (25.08 Mbps)
Download failed to file: C:\Users\Sue's Laptop\Videos\TIVO\Drop the Mic - Taye Diggs vs. Karrueche Tran and Jodie Sweetin vs. Mark McGrath (05_20_2018).TiVo
Removed failed download file: C:\Users\Sue's Laptop\Videos\TIVO\Drop the Mic - Taye Diggs vs. Karrueche Tran and Jodie Sweetin vs. Mark McGrath (05_20_2018).TiVo
Drop the Mic - Taye Diggs vs. Karrueche Tran and Jodie Sweetin vs. Mark McGrath (05_20_2018).TiVo: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 30 seconds.


----------



## mlippert

Jester60 said:


> Well, I'm back home for a few days and the tivo still wont transfer (it didn't magically fix itself while I was gone).
> 
> ...<snip>...
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> >> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Living Room' C:\Users\Sue's Laptop\Videos\TIVO\Drop the Mic - Taye Diggs vs. Karrueche Tran and Jodie Sweetin vs. Mark McGrath (05_20_2018).TiVo ...
> http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Drop+the+Mic.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=9355
> http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Drop+the+Mic.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=9355: Connection reset
> 
> ...<snip>...


Have you tried those download links in a browser (e.g firefox, chrome)? user: tivo pswd: your_MAK

You might also see additional useful information in the debug window of those browsers (if you are comfortable looking at the console or the network connections).

I don't know what else you can try, I've seen similar errors once or twice, but rebooting everything has always fixed it for me, and I know you said you've tried that.


----------



## reneg

sanjonny said:


> I will try that. When It runs anything under VRD in the background, it runs fine and then when finished, it stays with 0 cpu and about 10 mb memory. Then the next time VRD runs in kmttg same thing, so very quickly with it doing qsfix and adscan and then after I edit the files adcut, there is a ton of VRD processes running in the background.
> Not sure I get what you mean by batch file running VRD, have a batch call up VRD GUI for editing? Can't I just click a switch in kmttg to do that (I think I used to do it that way but had issues) or call a batch to run qsfix vrd or something? It terminates all the other processes so can't get why it is keeping VRD in memory. Damn microsoft and their buggy updates. Screwed up a whole bunch of other stuff too, like it always does, Why they feel the need to reset a bunch of stuff that has been customized...drives me nuts.


I inadvertently installed the Windows 10 Spring update and now I'm running into an issue with kmttg & videoredo when running as a service. I run metadata, decrypt, and ad-detect tasks in the service. Files download & get metadata fine running as a service, however decrypt task fails to execute properly. I can execute these tasks without problem in the kmttg gui. I've tried uninstalling & re-installing VideoRedo. I have checked to insure the kmttg service starts under my user account. I enabled debug in the service by adding -d parameter to the wrapper.conf file to get more information.

Here is the problem area in the logs:


Code:


2018_05_29_12:12:28 NOTE: g:\video\Sweetbitter.S01E04-Simones.TiVo: size=846.46 MB elapsed=0:01:25 (83.54 Mbps)
2018_05_29_12:12:28 ---DONE--- job=javadownload output=g:\video\Sweetbitter.S01E04-Simones.TiVo
2018_05_29_12:12:32 Renaming metadata file to: g:\video\Sweetbitter.S01E04-Simones.ts.txt
2018_05_29_12:12:32 NOTE: container=mpegts, video=h264
2018_05_29_12:12:32 >> Running qsfix on g:\video\Sweetbitter.S01E04-Simones.TiVo ...
2018_05_29_12:12:32 C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs g:\video\Sweetbitter.S01E04-Simones.TiVo g:\video\Sweetbitter.S01E04-Simones.ts.qsfix /l:C:\Users\reneg\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock595780993468665778.tmp /c:mpegts /v:h264
2018_05_29_12:12:34 ERROR: qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs g:\video\Sweetbitter.S01E04-Simones.TiVo g:\video\Sweetbitter.S01E04-Simones.ts.qsfix /l:C:\Users\reneg\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock595780993468665778.tmp /c:mpegts /v:h264
2018_05_29_12:12:34 ERROR: C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(131, 4) (null): The server threw an exception.
2018_05_29_12:12:34 NOTE: Removing job: {source=https://192.168.1.86:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=24507 tivoName=RoamioOTA type=adscan status=queued familyId=5.16}
2018_05_29_12:12:34 NOTE: Killing 'qsfix' job: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs g:\video\Sweetbitter.S01E04-Simones.TiVo g:\video\Sweetbitter.S01E04-Simones.ts.qsfix /l:C:\Users\reneg\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock595780993468665778.tmp /c:mpegts /v:h264
2018_05_29_12:12:34

Here is what I get when checking the command manually in a command prompt window:


Code:


C:\WINDOWS\system32>C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs g:\video\Sweetbitter.S01E04-Simones.TiVo g:\video\Sweetbitter.S01E04-Simones.ts.qsfix /l:C:\Users\reneg\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock595780993468665778.tmp /c:mpegts /v:h264
Progress: 0%

C:\WINDOWS\system32>

I'm assuming that qsfix.vbs is failing at line 131 which is the outputFlag statement below, but not sure why. I have profiles from videoredo enabled in kmttg. Any ideas?


Code:


   ' V5 VRD has dash in MPEG2 profile names
   if (profileName = "MPEG2 Program Stream") then
      profileName = "MPEG-2 Program Stream"
   end if
   if (profileName = "MPEG2 Transport Stream") then
      profileName = "MPEG-2 Transport Stream"
   end if
   outputFlag = VideoReDo.FileSaveAs( destFile, profileName )
   outputXML = ""


----------



## ThAbtO

I just realized something about the Remote tab and controls.
There isn't the Hold A or Hold B buttons.

Also found that if I Hold C, I get a ping, but no noticeable feature/difference.

*How can I send an IR code for the ABCD buttons?*


----------



## reneg

reneg said:


> I inadvertently installed the Windows 10 Spring update and now I'm running into an issue with kmttg & videoredo when running as a service. I run metadata, decrypt, and ad-detect tasks in the service. Files download & get metadata fine running as a service, however decrypt task fails to execute properly. I can execute these tasks without problem in the kmttg gui. I've tried uninstalling & re-installing VideoRedo. I have checked to insure the kmttg service starts under my user account. I enabled debug in the service by adding -d parameter to the wrapper.conf file to get more information.
> 
> Here is the problem area in the logs:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 2018_05_29_12:12:28 NOTE: g:\video\Sweetbitter.S01E04-Simones.TiVo: size=846.46 MB elapsed=0:01:25 (83.54 Mbps)
> 2018_05_29_12:12:28 ---DONE--- job=javadownload output=g:\video\Sweetbitter.S01E04-Simones.TiVo
> 2018_05_29_12:12:32 Renaming metadata file to: g:\video\Sweetbitter.S01E04-Simones.ts.txt
> 2018_05_29_12:12:32 NOTE: container=mpegts, video=h264
> 2018_05_29_12:12:32 >> Running qsfix on g:\video\Sweetbitter.S01E04-Simones.TiVo ...
> 2018_05_29_12:12:32 C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs g:\video\Sweetbitter.S01E04-Simones.TiVo g:\video\Sweetbitter.S01E04-Simones.ts.qsfix /l:C:\Users\reneg\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock595780993468665778.tmp /c:mpegts /v:h264
> 2018_05_29_12:12:34 ERROR: qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs g:\video\Sweetbitter.S01E04-Simones.TiVo g:\video\Sweetbitter.S01E04-Simones.ts.qsfix /l:C:\Users\reneg\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock595780993468665778.tmp /c:mpegts /v:h264
> 2018_05_29_12:12:34 ERROR: C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(131, 4) (null): The server threw an exception.
> 2018_05_29_12:12:34 NOTE: Removing job: {source=https://192.168.1.86:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=24507 tivoName=RoamioOTA type=adscan status=queued familyId=5.16}
> 2018_05_29_12:12:34 NOTE: Killing 'qsfix' job: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs g:\video\Sweetbitter.S01E04-Simones.TiVo g:\video\Sweetbitter.S01E04-Simones.ts.qsfix /l:C:\Users\reneg\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock595780993468665778.tmp /c:mpegts /v:h264
> 2018_05_29_12:12:34
> 
> Here is what I get when checking the command manually in a command prompt window:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> C:\WINDOWS\system32>C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs g:\video\Sweetbitter.S01E04-Simones.TiVo g:\video\Sweetbitter.S01E04-Simones.ts.qsfix /l:C:\Users\reneg\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock595780993468665778.tmp /c:mpegts /v:h264
> Progress: 0%
> 
> C:\WINDOWS\system32>
> 
> I'm assuming that qsfix.vbs is failing at line 131 which is the outputFlag statement below, but not sure why. I have profiles from videoredo enabled in kmttg. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ' V5 VRD has dash in MPEG2 profile names
> if (profileName = "MPEG2 Program Stream") then
> profileName = "MPEG-2 Program Stream"
> end if
> if (profileName = "MPEG2 Transport Stream") then
> profileName = "MPEG-2 Transport Stream"
> end if
> outputFlag = VideoReDo.FileSaveAs( destFile, profileName )
> outputXML = ""


Chalk it up to a borked Tivo Desktop. After uninstalling and reinstalling Tivo Desktop, things started to work again under the kmttg service.


----------



## RedMan8

My trusty old TiVo Premiere just got Skip Mode!
So of course now I'm looking for the little "Skip" icon in KMTTG - but I don't see it, even though I know it's available for some shows. I'd like to use auto-skip, etc... How can I get this feature working in KMTTG?

ETA: I enabled the "AutoSkip" functionality and restarted KMTTG before I posted this... still doesn't show the icon next to any show. I assume it's because it's a "Premiere" and nobody was expecting the Premiere to get SkipMode?


----------



## moyekj

Make sure you have RPC enabled for your Premiere in kmttg config--TiVos tab.
Also under config--Program Option tab:
"Use RPC to get NPL when possible" should be ENABLED
"Use old RPC schema version for older TiVo software" should be DISABLED


----------



## RedMan8

moyekj said:


> Make sure you have RPC enabled for your Premiere in kmttg config--TiVos tab.
> Also under config--Program Option tab:
> "Use RPC to get NPL when possible" should be ENABLED
> "Use old RPC schema version for older TiVo software" should be DISABLED


That worked!
I needed the "Use RPC to get NPL when possible" checked. It seems much faster at getting the NPL now too!

Thanks as always moyek!!


----------



## ellinj

I am having a horrible time with TS files, the audio is always out of sync. Any ideas? For now I switched to ts files which works fine but the transfers off of the Tivo are much slower. Any ideas?


----------



## moyekj

VideoRedo QS Fix fixes out of sync related issues. Stick with PS downloads if don't have H.264 channels and don't care about captions.


----------



## wireman121

I’m having an issue where TiVo’s are Unselecting themselves from the autoskip service list randomly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattack

Is there a way to make a metadata file for a recording, without actually starting the download?


----------



## ThAbtO

mattack said:


> Is there a way to make a metadata file for a recording, without actually starting the download?


Just start it, and cancel in the jobs window. If you add enough time before it starts downloading.


----------



## reneg

wireman121 said:


> I'm having an issue where TiVo's are Unselecting themselves from the autoskip service list randomly


When I've seen Tivos dropping from the autoskip service, a lot of times, I can go back in the logs and see that there were RPC errors to that Tivo. The tivo & the kmttg autoskip service are out of sync. I've also seen it happen when Tivos are rebooted. In my situation, it does not happen frequently, so either restarting the autoskip service to that Tivo or restarting kmttg gets things working again.


----------



## ellinj

moyekj said:


> VideoRedo QS Fix fixes out of sync related issues. Stick with PS downloads if don't have H.264 channels and don't care about captions.


So video redo in combination with .TS streams should be ok?


----------



## reneg

ellinj said:


> So video redo in combination with .TS streams should be ok?


Yes, and if you use VideoReDo to decrypt, it will combine decrypt & QS Fix in one task.

Link: New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg


----------



## mattack

ThAbtO said:


> Just start it, and cancel in the jobs window. If you add enough time before it starts downloading.


yeah, I know about that *workaround*.

BTW, why I want to do this: I don't do this for ALL shows, but for some shows, I keep track of what episodes I've seen. (I do this more for shows that I end up banking a whole bunch, to make sure I see them in order/all of them, especially if I watch some from Tivo and some from a streaming service, etc..)

I usually use Notes on my phone to do this manually.. But for some (that I've been watching on Hulu after downloading from my Tivo as 'backup'), I have just been keeping the metadata files instead in a 'seen' folder.


----------



## cwb3106

mattack said:


> yeah, I know about that *workaround*.
> 
> BTW, why I want to do this: I don't do this for ALL shows, but for some shows, I keep track of what episodes I've seen. (I do this more for shows that I end up banking a whole bunch, to make sure I see them in order/all of them, especially if I watch some from Tivo and some from a streaming service, etc..)
> 
> I usually use Notes on my phone to do this manually.. But for some (that I've been watching on Hulu after downloading from my Tivo as 'backup'), I have just been keeping the metadata files instead in a 'seen' folder.


Why not copy/paste the description from KMTTG's message section?


----------



## mattack

That's slightly more tedious than cancelling a transfer, plus that would mean putting it into a new file, etc..

Plus, this very well may be a Java problem on the Mac, but I seem to remember there's some problem with that text field.. I think I can copy/paste it to some degree, but not character by character.. but I may be totally misremembering.


----------



## lew

mattack said:


> Is there a way to make a metadata file for a recording, without actually starting the download?


Can you configure a custom command which deletes the file after it downloads. Not exactly what you're looking for but the result is the same.


----------



## mlippert

I also have a use case or 2 for getting only the metadata file.
@moyekj What do you think of the idea of just adding a context menu item for "metadata job only"? I suggest it because it seems unobtrusive for the majority of people who don't care.

Just a thought, I can continue to just cancel the download jobs when all I need is the metadata, it's not that onerous.


----------



## mattack

I'd prefer a button.. Menus in java are kind of wonky sometimes.


----------



## DashingDave

Has anyone else suffered the unfortunate consequence of clicking "Restore" from the Recently Deleted list in kmttg only to have the episode permanently deleted instead?


----------



## Beckg

moyekj said:


> Make sure you have RPC enabled for your Premiere in kmttg config--TiVos tab.
> Also under config--Program Option tab:
> "Use RPC to get NPL when possible" should be ENABLED
> "Use old RPC schema version for older TiVo software" should be DISABLED


I recently got autoskip on my Tivo Premier - it worked great until updating KMTTG to v2.4h. I checked config to be sure that Use RPC to get NPL when possible and in Tivos tab - enable RPC communication. I cannot seem to get autoskip to work in v2.4h so I reverted to v2.4g and it works well. Is there another setting to get it to work in v2.4h? Thanks very much.


----------



## moyekj

There were no changes at all between 2.4g & 2.4h for autoskip. Please be more specific about exactly what you are doing and what's not working.


----------



## Beckg

The skip buttons do not show in 2.4h - they show up in 2.4g. Screenshot from 2.4g:










2.4h:


----------



## Beckg

Beckg said:


> The skip buttons do not show in 2.4h - they show up in 2.4g. Screenshot from 2.4g:
> 
> View attachment 35047
> 
> 
> 2.4h:
> View attachment 35048


Please disregard - I found issue was that I had checked Use old RPC schema version for older TiVo software. It works in 2.4h now. Sorry that I missed that earlier.


----------



## mattack

Is there an option for auto-refreshing NPL? I looked around and didn't find one.. I realized that might be useful.

Also, I had one instance the other day where, even when downloading a show in transport stream format, it only got the audio.
I don't remember which show it was, but I quickly restored it on the Tivo.. (I have rpc delete on.). I am 100% sure it was in transport stream.


----------



## ThAbtO

mattack said:


> Is there an option for auto-refreshing NPL? I looked around and didn't find one.. I realized that might be useful.


Previously requested, and denied.


----------



## mattack

Bummer.. I'm going back to 'change to 1 page of NPL' for one of my Tivos often (then back to full NPL usually).. but most of the time, since I just sleep my laptop, if it had an auto-refreshing NPL, I could have a more-up-to-date NPL more often.

If I knew Java, I'd be more likely to add some of these things in even just for my own use.


----------



## moyekj

Version 2.4i is now released. Has "Download Metadata" File entry (Ctrl-R) recently requested and a couple fixes related to Season Passes. Release notes:
kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> Version 2.4i is now released. Has "Download Metadata" File entry (Ctrl-R) recently requested and a couple fixes related to Season Passes. Release notes:
> kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


It looks like its placing the Meta file into the .Tivo file directory instead of the default path. (I use a different folder for jobs such as decrypt, etc and the resulting file ends up in another folder so it does not clutter that up.)


----------



## minimeh

mattack said:


> Is there an option for auto-refreshing NPL? I looked around and didn't find one.. I realized that might be useful.


You can achieve that via Auto Transfers. I set up a dummy entry with the keyword "dummy for NPL updates" in auto transfers. Set it to all or specific Tivos. In global settings of Auto Transfers configuration, set "Check Tivos interval (min)" to your desired granularity. Enable Auto Transfers->Loop in GUI and it will refresh the NPL before looking for "dummy...." (which it will never find) every specified interval.

Also, of course, ensure that you have enabled "Use RPC to get NPL when possible" in File->Configuration->Program Options.


mattack said:


> Also, I had one instance the other day where, even when downloading a show in transport stream format, it only got the audio.


I am curious: was there actually no video stream in the download or was there just a missing codec issue? Did you run mediainfo on the file to see?


----------



## mayeri

I'm trying to download a recording that is in H.264. I've set kmttg (v2.4i) to use TS mode and tivolibre and am encountering 2 problems.
- there appears to be some kind of glitch in the downloaded recording that causes about a 2 minute skip on playback. I don't see/hear anything when playing the recording on the tivo
- If I try to do a "resume downloads" on the recording, I always end up with an audio-only mpg instead of a .ts ; I only get the .ts if I do a full download.

my tivo is a premiere.
any suggestions?


----------



## moyekj

TS downloads are prone to download with glitches. There's whole other threads on the topic. You can try downloading again to see if problem goes away or moves. Best thing that you can have to remove the glitches is VideoRedo QSFIX.

For "Resume Downloads" it only works for PS downloads, so you probably will notice a warning from kmttg that is has to switch to PS mode for resume, which for the case of an H.264 recording just won't work. i.e. Resume Downloads is useless for recordings that MUST be downloaded in TS container.


----------



## mattack

minimeh said:


> I am curious: was there actually no video stream in the download or was there just a missing codec issue? Did you run mediainfo on the file to see?


I didn't check with that -- I don't know where mediainfo is..

I simply double-clicked on it, and got only an audio file in Quicktime Player, and I tried VLC also.. same thing. The file size was extremely small too.. I guess I should have saved it. If I ever see the issue again, I'll save it/provide more info.


----------



## minimeh

mattack said:


> I didn't check with that -- I don't know where mediainfo is..


MediaInfo


----------



## HerronScott

mattack said:


> I didn't check with that -- I don't know where mediainfo is..
> 
> I simply double-clicked on it, and got only an audio file in Quicktime Player, and I tried VLC also.. same thing. The file size was extremely small too.. I guess I should have saved it. If I ever see the issue again, I'll save it/provide more info.


Sounds like exactly what happens when you download of an MPEG4 show in PS mode but you indicated you were 100% sure it was downloaded in TS format.

Scott


----------



## mattack

Yeah I know.. It had the TS file extension.. Since I am very familiar with that problem (since I switch back/forth between PS & TS modes, because of the glitches in TS downloads), I double-checked that right away.


----------



## BH9244

Greetings, I seem to be getting inconsistent results from the "Search" function, running kmttg 2.4i, I have 2 TiVo units one is a Roamio Pro the other a Premier Elite , using the show "227" as an example if I search for "227" on the Roamio unit it displays 6 upcoming episodes with the last on 6/29 if I do the same search using the Premier I get a listing of 34 episodes ending July 8th. If I go to the Roamio unit and check the To Do list it has episodes scheduled to record consistent with the Premiers results, similar things happen with searchs for other series all end on 6/29, so far as I can see the Roamio program data is updating correctly it just seems that kmttg is not seeing all of it .

Anyone else experiencing a similar condition ? , or have a idea what the issue may be ?.



thanks.


----------



## moyekj

Do the search on the Roamio unit itself (instead of via kmttg) to see what happens.


----------



## BH9244

moyekj said:


> Do the search on the Roamio unit itself (instead of via kmttg) to see what happens.


If I search on the Roamio unit itself it returns full results with episodes thru 7/9.


----------



## moyekj

Hmm. And how about an iOS or Android app search (when pointing the app to the Roamio)?


----------



## BH9244

moyekj said:


> Hmm. And how about an iOS or Android app search (when pointing the app to the Roamio)?


Android app search returns same results as Searching on Roamio unit directly, returns all episodes thru 7/9


----------



## moyekj

Then I don't know. You may want to try using Search++ in kmttg with Roamio to see if you can get any different results than regular search.


----------



## BH9244

moyekj said:


> Then I don't know. You may want to try using Search++ in kmttg with Roamio to see if you can get any different results than regular search.


I tried Search ++ ,, this yielded zero results, disclaimer have never used this function so may be operator error.


----------



## moyekj

FWIW, for me searching using Search++ for Title=227 Recording Types=HD (and unchecking received channels only), I get 16 results and only until 7/1 for all 3 of my TiVo units (1 Roamio Pro, 2 series 4).

(I have to uncheck received channels only because I don't have OWNHD in my channels I receive list).

TiVo has changed search mechanism so many times now, and I don't have access to what they are doing, so kmttg RPC search is based on what I discovered a long time ago, so could be no longer compatible/complete.


----------



## BH9244

moyekj said:


> FWIW, for me searching using Search++ for Title=227 Recording Types=HD (and unchecking received channels only), I get 16 results and only until 7/1 for all 3 of my TiVo units (1 Roamio Pro, 2 series 4).
> 
> (I have to uncheck received channels only because I don't have OWNHD in my channels I receive list).
> 
> TiVo has changed search mechanism so many times now, and I don't have access to what they are doing, so kmttg RPC search is based on what I discovered a long time ago, so could be no longer compatible/complete.


Tried it again, didn't realize where the results of search ++ were displayed anyway to summarize. If I do standard kmttgs search using the Premier it returns 34 episode thru 7/9, kmttg search using Roamio 6 Eps thru 6/29, Search on Roamio itself 34 eps, Search on Android ap 34 Eps, Serach ++ using either Roamio or Premier 5 eps.


----------



## BH9244

BH9244 said:


> Tried it again, didn't realize where the results of search ++ were displayed anyway to summarize. If I do standard kmttgs search using the Premier it returns 34 episode thru 7/9, kmttg search using Roamio 6 Eps thru 6/29, Search on Roamio itself 34 eps, Search on Android ap 34 Eps, Serach ++ using either Roamio or Premier 5 eps.


Also SP resident on Roamio has eps scheduled in todo list thru 7/9.


----------



## moyekj

Is your Roamio running Hydra or Encore software?


----------



## BH9244

moyekj said:


> Is your Roamio running Hydra or Encore software?


Not sure How I would tell ?.


----------



## moyekj

It's like apples and oranges. Does your Roamio UI look similar to your Premiere UI? If so then it's Encore. If it looks very different and you have to use "Back" or "Zoom" button instead of "Left" arrow to go back to previous menus, etc. then it's Hydra.


----------



## elprice7345

mattack said:


> Yeah I know.. It had the TS file extension.. Since I am very familiar with that problem (since I switch back/forth between PS & TS modes, because of the glitches in TS downloads), I double-checked that right away.


@moyekj I found myself doing what @mattack is doing - toggling back and forth between PS and TS downloads.

Would it be difficult to move the TS/PS configuration option out of the configuration options dialog box and onto the main screen? It would save us a few clicks every time we need to make the change and make it visible to know if it needs to be changed.


----------



## BH9244

moyekj said:


> It's like apples and oranges. Does your Roamio UI look similar to your Premiere UI? If so then it's Encore. If it looks very different and you have to use "Back" or "Zoom" button instead of "Left" arrow to go back to previous menus, etc. then it's Hydra.


Ok looks Like Encore then.


----------



## mattack

elprice7345 said:


> @moyekj I found myself doing what @mattack is doing - toggling back and forth between PS and TS downloads.
> 
> Would it be difficult to move the TS/PS configuration option out of the configuration options dialog box and onto the main screen? It would save us a few clicks every time we need to make the change and make it visible to know if it needs to be changed.


I'm pretty sure I made that suggestion before.. I'd make it a checkbox, or at worst a menu selection..

Though I actually wish I could (even though it would take more clicks) have a 'default' setting and a way to make individual downloads the other way.. because if I have a bunch of PS downloads in the queue, I can't change to TS or it will actually download THOSE in TS instead.. at least I think so.

(Though the best would really be for me to either make a list of channels to ALWAYS do PS, or a list of channels NEVER to do PS.. whichever way.. I think this was denied too.. For me, basically I know it's anything under 100-ish(*) is ok for PS, and also the OTA rebroadcasts in HD.. other than that, I need TS..)

(*) I think some of the CSPANs in the 130 range are ok too.. but those are the only above-100 channels I can think of that I have ever downloaded from more than once in PS.


----------



## mlippert

mattack said:


> (Though the best would really be for me to either make a list of channels to ALWAYS do PS, or a list of channels NEVER to do PS.. whichever way.. I think this was denied too.. For me, basically I know it's anything under 100-ish(*) is ok for PS, and also the OTA rebroadcasts in HD.. other than that, I need TS..)


I started designing configuration settings for my version of pytivo to do exactly this. I haven't implemented it because even though I now use pytivo for downloading TS shows, I still copy the .tivo to where kmttg can see it, rename it if needed and then run all other processes (metadata, decode, qsfix w/ VRD, ad detect, then 2nd pass ad cut and captions) on it with kmttg.
Fortunately, kmttg is smart. I can leave the PS download checked, and it still recognizes that the .tivo file is a TS download, and gives it the proper extensions for the processes.

Listing the channels I care about really wasn't that hard in the 2 lists.


Code:


# Unless overridden for a particular download, py3Tivo will use this
# setting to determine whether to use transport stream or program stream
# to download files. all | h264-only
use_ts = h264-only

# list of channels that are broadcasting to your TiVo using the mpeg2 codec
# (use spaces to separate channels)
# 245=TEENICK 603=WBTS-LD 604=WBZDT 605=WCVBDT 606=WSBKDT 609=WFXTDT 611=WLVIDT 622=TBSHD 623=TNTHD 624=USAHD
mpeg2_channels = 245 603 604 605 606 609 611 622 623 624

# list of channels that are broadcasting to your TiVo using the h264 codec
# (if a channel is in both the h264 list and the mpeg2 list the h264 list
# takes precedence)
# (use spaces to separate channels)
# 550=BBCAMHD 625=SPIKEHD 630=SYFYHD 639=LIFEHD 641=FREEFORMHD 644=HALLMARKHD 647=DISNEYHD 648=DISNEYXDHD 649=NICHD 657=HMMHD
h264_channels = 550 625 630 639 641 644 647 648 649 657

# codec assumed for all channels's not specifically named in either the
# mpeg2_channels list or the h264_channels list. mpeg2 | h264
default_channel_codec = mpeg2


----------



## reneg

BH9244 said:


> Tried it again, didn't realize where the results of search ++ were displayed anyway to summarize. If I do standard kmttgs search using the Premier it returns 34 episode thru 7/9, kmttg search using Roamio 6 Eps thru 6/29, Search on Roamio itself 34 eps, Search on Android ap 34 Eps, Serach ++ using either Roamio or Premier 5 eps.


If I only search on OWNHD channel, I get 16 results like @moyekj . If I search++ on all channels, I get 44 results over 6 different channels. I manually went though the guide data on the OWNHD channel and there were only 16 episodes of 227 scheduled in one block spanning 7/1 & 7/2. Are you sure the two Tivos are configured to receive the same channels? Are your results all from the same channel?


----------



## moyekj

elprice7345 said:


> @moyekj I found myself doing what @mattack is doing - toggling back and forth between PS and TS downloads.
> 
> Would it be difficult to move the TS/PS configuration option out of the configuration options dialog box and onto the main screen? It would save us a few clicks every time we need to make the change and make it visible to know if it needs to be changed.


For next release I've moved "TS Downloads" entry to the main GUI and also added "TS Downloads" option for auto transfer entries (which means the setting can be set per auto transfers entry instead of being global to all). No doubt this is going to raise a lot of complaints following the release since now all Auto Transfer entries default to PS downloads, and you are going to have to edit each entry to set TS downloads if you want them for all. That's why I've always hesitated to add it - I hate dealing with complaints of not being backwards compatible.


----------



## ThAbtO

moyekj said:


> Version 2.4i is now released. Has "Download Metadata" File entry (Ctrl-R) recently requested and a couple fixes related to Season Passes. Release notes:
> kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


I found out this new addition has another bug, the .txt metadata file is in .TiVo.txt instead of the final file set in Config. (if its set to other than .TiVo.) I normally do the start (Meta/decrypt/QSFix) jobs and cancel the download and following jobs if I only wanted the (.mpg.txt) Meta file.


----------



## moyekj

ThAbtO said:


> I found out this new addition has another bug, the .txt metadata file is in .TiVo.txt instead of the final file set in Config. (if its set to other than .TiVo.) I normally do the start (Meta/decrypt/QSFix) jobs and cancel the download and following jobs if I only wanted the (.mpg.txt) Meta file.


It's not a bug, that's as designed, since calling from the menu is equivalent to just having metadata task selected with nothing else. The release notes and documentation state that it always produces .TiVo.txt file. If you want it considering all the tasks selected then do as you have been doing before this feature was added.


----------



## Richard959

Hi 
I am using kmttg 2.4i on windows 7. I am trying queue a bunch of tivo recordings to play consecutively after having run the autoskip from skipmode previously. I select 4 shows from the top window listing the tivo contents and right click on "Play in Autoskip Mode". I can't seem to get them to queue and play the bunch consecutively. I can only get one file to play of the selected group. The playing file shows in the bottom window not in the middle jobs windows. I could swear I have done this before. Any idea how to accomplish this?
Thanks
Richard959


----------



## moyekj

You should use AutoSkip service for what you want, that way you don't have to initiate playback from kmttg, and it will autoskip for anything you have autoskip data for automatically without any interaction with kmttg.
(I never supported initiating play for more than 1 show at a time in kmttg, with or without autoskip).


----------



## Richard959

I turned on the autoskip service from my pc and was immediately able to play recordings from my Roamio automatically skipping cpmmercials- which is very cool. My remaining issue is I have a ton of recordings that are out of order - usually missing some early ones (didn't program at beginning of a new series) and odd ones here and there because of flipouts due to timewarner or the my physical tivo that get caught later as reruns. I am trying to make a playlist of 6-12 episodes at a time to run in correct order. I am a Time Warner Spectrum customer so 90 percent of my recordings are copy protected and can't be downloaded and re-arranged or renamed (though I can stream them locally or even slingbox them). I was hoping to avoid the complex renaming reordering to an new added folder that I have googled (not even sure if that would work or what is required). Is there any sort of task manager/custom action within kmttg or in addition to kmttg that would allow me to create a playlist of 6-12 shows running off the tivo - in the order I choose the episodes - with autoskip enabled? I guess I have been spoiled being able to do this with podcasts and music.
Thanks Again
Richard959


----------



## tlc

First, I want to say thanks for the "extras". I don't really download shows from our TiVos, but I made good use of remote/channels today after dropping ~300 cable channels. Ditto for remote/seasonpasses when we got a new TiVo a few months ago.

I also want to share a few logged errors I saw when Copying a channel list originating from a Bolt to a Premiere XL4.

Setting 496=WZMEDT2 isReceived=true
RPC error response:
{
"code": "badArgument",
"debug": "Status: 0xffff",
"text": "Cannot convert channel to NPK channel",
"type": "error"
}
Failed to change channel: 496=WZMEDT2​I saw the same error for: 

Setting 579=MSGOF1HD isReceived=false
Setting 765=BABYTHD isReceived=false
Setting 1761=RADIOKOREA isReceived=false​


----------



## ThAbtO

@moyekj Is it possible to have the Files tab to "auto-discover" files on a folder?


----------



## nyjklein

I've tried searching here without much luck. So let me ask these three autoskip from skipmode questions.


When I have the same program on two different TiVos, autoskip from skipmode adds the entry to the autoskip table for only the first box "indexed". It on't add a second entry for that program on the other box. But the autoskip service then only seems to work for the first box. If I play the program from the second box no autoskip for that program (the autoskip severice is functioning on that box for programs unique to that box). Am I missing something to make this work?
Trying to change to channel 0 to disable the autoskip service doesn't work for me (maybe a hydra issue). When i enter a "0" on the remote, the TiVo displays "_" and autoskip doesn't seem to see anything.
After "indexing" one of my TiVo boxes with a batch kmttg.jar -s command, I watched (with autoskip) and then deleted a couple of programs. I then started kmttg, refreshed the NPL, selected prune autoskip table and it proceeded to delete ALL entries for that TiVo from the autoskip table. Again, did i miss something? User error?
Thanks for this great package and apologies again if all of this has been asked and answered already.

Jeff


----------



## moyekj

1. You need to run autoskip service for the TiVo you are watching (you can run multiple at a time) and it should work - does for me with my 2 series 4 units and a series 5 unit. i.e. If you are watching on TiVo 2, autoskip service needs to be running for TiVo 2. If watching on TiVo 1, autoskip service needs to be running for TiVo 1.
2. If the TiVo doesn't actually tune to channel 0 then kmttg won't know about it. Don't have Hydra so don't know the behavior.
3. Obviously not expected behavior - don't know what's happening there. Maybe if you have a corrupted AutoSkip.ini file. Remove the file and start fresh to see what happens.


----------



## nyjklein

moyekj said:


> 1. You need to run autoskip service for the TiVo you are watching (you can run multiple at a time) and it should work - does for me with my 2 series 4 units and a series 5 unit. i.e. If you are watching on TiVo 2, autoskip service needs to be running for TiVo 2. If watching on TiVo 1, autoskip service needs to be running for TiVo 1.
> 2. If the TiVo doesn't actually tune to channel 0 then kmttg won't know about it. Don't have Hydra so don't know the behavior.
> 3. Obviously not expected behavior - don't know what's happening there. Maybe if you have a corrupted AutoSkip.ini file. Remove the file and start fresh to see what happens.


Thanks for responding.


I do have the Autoskip service enabled for both TiVos and autoskip works on the second TiVo for programs that are unique to that TiVo. I guess I'm asking does/should the autoskip service match on contentId/collectionID only or also on TiVo name. If I add an autoskip from skipmode (key v) on a program on TiVo 1, then try to add autoskip from skipmode for the same program on TiVo 2, kmttg tells me it's a duplicate and would I like to overwrite the first entry. So it looks like kmttg will only add one autoskip table entry for the same collectionID even from different TiVos. But it appears the autoskip service only matches when both the collectionID and TiVo name are the same. Or is something else happening here? Looking at the autoskip.ini file I see each entry has an "OfferId" entry which includes a channel number. In case it's relevant to my issue, TiVo 1 is OTA and TiVo 2 is cable so the same programs are on different channels.
Yes, probably Hydra. I may play around with IFTTT to see if I can automate stopping and starting the autoskip service remotely (possible through Alexa).
When I start kmttg and refresh an NPL, the skip indicators aren't there. If hit the "w" key, then it seems to resync with skip indicators (and index any new entries). Is that expected behavior or should the autoskip table be read when doing the NPL refresh? Perhaps that's related to the pruning issue? I'll play with that some more.
And one more time, thanks for oall your efforts and time.

Jeff


----------



## moyekj

1. Use MRS to play on your other TiVo and autoskip works that way for sure. Don't remember if it's supposed to work across different recordings on different TiVos - probably not.
3. That's not normal/expected. You should get the SKIP icons (and S letter) in the 1st column for every NPL refresh assuming you are using RPC method for getting NPL.


----------



## reneg

I have a tivo on cable & another on OTA. I have the skipmode service active on both Tivos. For me, it doesn't work to import the same skip data from each Tivo, so as Moyekj suggested, I just use the Tivo on cable as primary skip source and use MRS to playback shows on the OTA Tivo. I only add skip data from the OTA tivo for shows not on the cable Tivo to avoid overwriting skip data.


----------



## mchief

Kmttg just quit working. JAVA Platform SE Binary not responding. Reinstalled JAVA and Kmttg - same problem. Worked fine yesterday and I have done no installs in this PC.


----------



## James Runde

I have started receiving the below error after switching to Hydra on my Roamio Pro using 2.4i.

http IO exception for: http://10.0.0.121:80/download/Code+Black.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=209814
Server returned HTTP response code: 403 for URL: http://10.0.0.121:80/download/Code+Black.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=209814
Download failed to file: /Users/jrunde/Downloads/TV/Code Black/Season 03/Code Black - 04-25-2018 - Third Year.TiVo

When I put the URL into a web browser, I get

*Access Forbidden*

feature not enabled
before it even asks for a username/password.

I have since downloaded pyTivo desktop just to see if I am able to download using it, and I am able to.


----------



## nyjklein

moyekj said:


> 1. Use MRS to play on your other TiVo and autoskip works that way for sure. Don't remember if it's supposed to work across different recordings on different TiVos - probably not.
> 3. That's not normal/expected. You should get the SKIP icons (and S letter) in the 1st column for every NPL refresh assuming you are using RPC method for getting NPL.


3. I had RPC enabled for the boxes on the TiVo page. I hadn't realized there was a separate "Use RPC to get NPL..." on the Program Options page. Turned that on and I'm now getting the Skip and S indicators!

Jeff


----------



## James Runde

James Runde said:


> I have started receiving the below error after switching to Hydra on my Roamio Pro using 2.4i.


Nevermind, i figured it out. I forgot I had to rename my Roamio Pro from Family Room to main as I had a mini that was originally Family Room. When I switched to Hydra the mini wouldn't see the Roamio Pro. Once I checked the IP on the Roamio Pro, it wasn't matching what was in kmttg. I added the Roamio Pro manually and all is working.


----------



## cbpowers

Quick question - thought there was an option to schedule kmttg to go to download programs during a window. However, now that I have a need for it, can't seem to find it, so wanted to make sure I'm not missing something. 

But, I need to bring down my network daily for 5-10 mins but if it's trying to download a show during this, it gets hosed up and I need to manually clean it up. 

I'd love it if I could say, Su-Sat run between 0600 - 0500, though now that I say this, I wonder what would happen to a download that started at say 0459 - would it stop and resume at 0600 or fail? Guess it doesn't matter if there's no option...

thanks,
Chris


----------



## reneg

I think you might be looking for the auto transfers enabled from the Windows task scheduler. kmttg / Wiki / windows_task_scheduler


----------



## innocentfreak

I am seeing the same search issue mentioned by another poster. This is across all TiVos, Roamios and Bolts, both with the new UI and without. If I go to guide I see the episodes and can schedule there. 

Two shows that seemed to have the issue were The Outpost and Whistleblower. Search picked up the second episode for The Outpost on the 17th, but doesn't find the premiere on the tenth. The OnePass picked up both episodes though. Whistleblower isn't found at all, but airs Friday so the premiere is all that would be in the guide. It is there in the guide and was able to schedule it that way.


----------



## moyekj

No problem finding those for me. You probably just need to do a service connection. (Also, if you're running simple search, make sure it's set to "keywords" and not some other type). Here's what my searches find for both:

Search: Whistleblower - Episode 1
Fri 07/13/18 08:00 PM on 1002=KCBSDT, Duration = 60 mins, season 1 episode 1, originalAirdate: 2018-07-13
Cases involving pediatric dental chain Kool Smiles and pharmaceutical giant Bristol-Myers Squibb are featured in the premiere episode of the series, which shares the stories of everyday people who exposed wrongdoing by major corporations.

Search: The Outpost - One Is the Loneliest Number
Wed 07/11/18 08:00 PM on 1005=KTLADT, Duration = 60 mins, season 1 episode 1, originalAirdate: 2018-07-10
In the series premiere, Talon, the lone survivor of the Blackblood race, seeks vengeance on the men who slaughtered her people. Her journey takes her to a desperate Outpost on the edge of the realm, where she finally confronts one of the men who killed he

Search: The Outpost - Two Heads Are Better Than None
Tue 07/17/18 09:00 PM on 1005=KTLADT, Duration = 60 mins, season 1 episode 2, originalAirdate: 2018-07-17
From her mysterious savior, Talon learns deep secrets about herself and her kind. Meanwhile, Gate Marshall Wythers investigates the murder of a Prime Order officer, vowing to execute the killer.


----------



## innocentfreak

This is my result for Whistleblower using search.










This is for The Outpost. If it was an indexing issue, I would think the second episode wouldn't be there. Also they do show in the guide through KMTTG.









This is the result if I do a title search using Search ++.

The result is consistent across all TiVos.

I did force a call so I will see if it is any different when I get up, but I had the same issue last weekend on a different show.


----------



## cbpowers

reneg said:


> I think you might be looking for the auto transfers enabled from the Windows task scheduler. kmttg / Wiki / windows_task_scheduler


Thanks, I'll give this a try.


----------



## BH9244

reneg said:


> If I only search on OWNHD channel, I get 16 results like @moyekj . If I search++ on all channels, I get 44 results over 6 different channels. I manually went though the guide data on the OWNHD channel and there were only 16 episodes of 227 scheduled in one block spanning 7/1 & 7/2. Are you sure the two Tivos are configured to receive the same channels? Are your results all from the same channel?


Sorry didn't see your post until now, yes pretty sure yes to both., Has since self resolved.


----------



## BH9244

BH9244 said:


> Ok looks Like Encore then.


FWIW I tried things again this morning and both Tivo's now return identical results, perhaps some quirk in the program data ?.


----------



## innocentfreak

moyekj said:


> No problem finding those for me. You probably just need to do a service connection. (Also, if you're running simple search, make sure it's set to "keywords" and not some other type). Here's what my searches find for both:


My results didn't change this morning after a service connection.


----------



## moyekj

Can't explain why it works for some and not others. As BH9244 posted he was having similar issues which subsequently cleared up, so seems to be account specific and intermittent and/or temporary issue. I still see oddness all the time since the Rovi switch over of guide data where search results show something, and guide data shows something else. For example, for FIFA 2018 World Cup I've seen where search lists the correct team names for a game, but guide data, and ToDo data don't have the correct team names even following a service connect. So there's something different about search data (which I assume is in TiVo database and not local to DVR) and what shows on the DVR itself for ToDo or Guide. It's almost like there are 2 different Rovi databases - one which is TiVo data specific and another which is more generic, and they are not always in sync.

NOTE: For non streaming entries the kmttg RPC query goes to the TiVo you have selected rather than using your TiVo account and connecting to TiVo server. I assume the DVR then queries TiVo servers for search results, but not exactly sure what the mechanism is. I suspect that iOS and Android apps always query TiVo server data directly rather than going through DVR, but again not sure exactly how everything works.


----------



## gonzotek

FWIW, just this morning, my wife was searching via the TiVo UI (not kmttg) for Whistleblower, and it wasn't coming up in the results. Browsing via the guide out to Friday night allowed us to set a OnePass for it. So I'd pin the issue squarely on TiVo/Rovi.


----------



## mattack

I just tried to download the first episode of "The 2000s" from CNNHD, in TS format.. and it's the "audio only" thing.


----------



## nyjklein

moyekj said:


> 1. Use MRS to play on your other TiVo and autoskip works that way for sure. Don't remember if it's supposed to work across different recordings on different TiVos - probably not.


Actually, MRS doesn't work for this either. It seems the autoskip service tries to match the autoskip table entry based on the source TiVo.

I know think the issue is the autoskip from skipmode does not add the second TiVo's entry because it thinks it's a duplicate. I deleted the autoskip.ini. Then I added a single program on my OTA TiVo. I renamed that autoskip.ini, then added the same program on my cable TiVo. I then appended the two files together with the result below. This then allows autoskip service to work on both TiVos.

<entry>
contentId=tivo:ct.387754396
offerId=tivo: of.ctd.4501500.702.cable.2018-07-08-01-30-00.1800
offset=0
tivoName=BoltCable
title=Living Biblically - Submit to Thy Husband
7841 260861
378111 807373
969134 1458724
1592057 1680312
<entry>
contentId=tivo:ct.387754396
offerId=tivo: of.ctd.4501500.2-1.terrestrial.2018-07-08-01-30-00.1800
offset=0
tivoName=RoamioBasic
title=Living Biblically - Submit to Thy Husband
4838 257858
375141 804403
966131 1455721
1589087 1677342
1788419 1792000

Jeff


----------



## moyekj

nyjklein said:


> Actually, MRS doesn't work for this either. It seems the autoskip service tries to match the autoskip table entry based on the source TiVo.


 It does/should. I just tried it. All my autoskip entries are based on my Roamio. I started autoskip service for my Premiere and then on my Premiere I browsed to a show on my Roamio and played it (using MRS) and verified it autoskips as expected. Note that this has worked for a long time - way before Premiere units even got SkipMode enabled.


----------



## reneg

mattack said:


> I just tried to download the first episode of "The 2000s" from CNNHD, in TS format.. and it's the "audio only" thing.
> View attachment 35351


Maybe try running mediainfo on the .tivo version of the downloaded file before it's decrypted. I've seen the "audio only" thing for PS formatted files and rarely when they use descriptive audio.


----------



## RedMan8

I record a couple shows that SOMETIMES have AutoSkip data. For the rest of them I use AutoTransfers to download them and mark the commercials for AutoSkip. Is there an option somewhere in the AutoTransfers that can ignore the ones that already have AutoSkip data? Because I already get them all with the "[w]" hotkey.


----------



## reneg

RedMan8 said:


> I record a couple shows that SOMETIMES have AutoSkip data. For the rest of them I use AutoTransfers to download them and mark the commercials for AutoSkip. Is there an option somewhere in the AutoTransfers that can ignore the ones that already have AutoSkip data? Because I already get them all with the "[w]" hotkey.


Don't think so, but it would be a nice enhancement. For those shows that sometimes have skip data, I just auto transfer them without ad-detect. If it winds up with skip data, I export a .vPrj with 'e' key, otherwise, I run a ad-detect job on the show manually.


----------



## nyjklein

moyekj said:


> It does/should. I just tried it. All my autoskip entries are based on my Roamio. I started autoskip service for my Premiere and then on my Premiere I browsed to a show on my Roamio and played it (using MRS) and verified it autoskips as expected. Note that this has worked for a long time - way before Premiere units even got SkipMode enabled.


So that MRS scenario works for me too. The key is that the autoskip table entries were created on the PROGRAM SOURCE TiVo.

All I'm saying is that it appears that the logic when processing "autoskip from skipmode" declares programs with the duplicate "contentId" as a duplicate and won't add that entry to autoskip table. But the logic within the "autoskip service" seems to require a a match on "contentId" as well as something else, perhaps "offerId". So playing the program from the second TiVo that was processed with "Autoskip from skipmode" does not autoskip whether played directly from the second TiVo or through MRS from the first TiVo.

Jeff


----------



## moyekj

When kmttg autoskip service is monitoring activity on the TiVo you are viewing for it is able to find only "offerId" for the show you are playing. So it will scan through your AutoSkip entries looking for matching "offerId" for autoskip.

The "contentId" is critical as well since it's how the original SKIP data from TiVo database is located. Before kmttg autoskip service even existed, "contentId" was used as the main identifier for autoskip entries which is why it's still the case.


----------



## mattack

reneg said:


> Maybe try running mediainfo on the .tivo version of the downloaded file before it's decrypted. I've seen the "audio only" thing for PS formatted files and rarely when they use descriptive audio.


I forget, is media info only a Windows thing? I'm on OS X..

and do you remember what pref to turn off so it doesn't delete the interim files? I guess I have to turn off "combine download & decrypt", I remember that one.

I watched the show, but I'll record another airing to repro again.. (darn, I kept the decrypted file, thought that would be enough.)


----------



## reneg

mattack said:


> I forget, is media info only a Windows thing? I'm on OS X..
> 
> and do you remember what pref to turn off so it doesn't delete the interim files? I guess I have to turn off "combine download & decrypt", I remember that one.
> 
> I watched the show, but I'll record another airing to repro again.. (darn, I kept the decrypted file, thought that would be enough.)


I'm not a Mac person, but mediainfo does seems to be available for the Mac MediaInfo - Download MediaInfo for macOS

Combine & Decrypt option is in kmttg, File->Configure->Program Options tab. Rather than record again, you might be able to recover the file on the Tivo in the recently deleted folder so you can download it again.


----------



## nyjklein

moyekj said:


> When kmttg autoskip service is monitoring activity on the TiVo you are viewing for it is able to find only "offerId" for the show you are playing. So it will scan through your AutoSkip entries looking for matching "offerId" for autoskip.
> 
> The "contentId" is critical as well since it's how the original SKIP data from TiVo database is located. Before kmttg autoskip service even existed, "contentId" was used as the main identifier for autoskip entries which is why it's still the case.


OK. Well that explains the behavior I'm seeing. So if "offerId" is used by the autoskip service, why is "autoskip from skipmode" using only "contentId" as it's uniqueness check and declaring programs with the same "contentId" as a duplicate even when the "offerId" is different?

Jeff


----------



## moyekj

nyjklein said:


> OK. Well that explains the behavior I'm seeing. So if "offerId" is used by the autoskip service, why is "autoskip from skipmode" using only "contentId" as it's uniqueness check and declaring programs with the same "contentId" as a duplicate even when the "offerId" is different?
> 
> Jeff


Because as I said before autoskip service existed there was no "offerId" needed, only "contentId", so that's what was used initially and has stuck. For most situations it works fine as there aren't too many people recording duplicate shows on multiple machines, and running AutoSkip from SkipMode on the same show on 2 or more machines.
The AutoSkip capabilities evolved slowly as I figured things out. Originally you could only get it to work by playing show from kmttg, there was no service mode, that came later.


----------



## mad6c

Question about AutoSkip, enabled it a few months ago and it's awesome, I have only had a few instances where the skip information being pulled by my nightly scheduled task gets messed up.

I am running the new Hydra interface and it doesn't seem like there is a way to disable Autoskip, on hydra I can't turn to channel 0. Is there a configuration file that can be modified to change the enable/disable channels?


----------



## moyekj

mad6c said:


> I am running the new Hydra interface and it doesn't seem like there is a way to disable Autoskip, on hydra I can't turn to channel 0. Is there a configuration file that can be modified to change the enable/disable channels?


 No, it's not configurable at the moment, but sounds like for Hydra users that it may be necessary.


----------



## mad6c

That would great, let me know if you need me to test it.


----------



## moyekj

v2.4j version is now released which has enhancements recently requested such as TS Download option moved to main GUI page and available for individual Auto Transfers entries, and also configurable channels for disabling/enabling AutoSkip service. Consult release notes for details:
kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


----------



## Richard959

@moyekj Previously answering a question (from me) you said "You should use AutoSkip service for what you want, that way you don't have to initiate playback from kmttg, and it will autoskip for anything you have autoskip data for automatically without any interaction with kmttg.
(I never supported initiating play for more than 1 show at a time in kmttg, with or without autoskip)."

Is initiating a series of shows from kmttg ( a playlist by any other name) a technically difficult thing or just not a priority of users? I have seen a couple of threads where users have requested this from Tivo but is always ignored. Would the difficulty be in setting up the queue or tagging the files or ???

Is there a way to create a custom playlist using kmttg custom commands?

Thanks
Richard959


----------



## moyekj

There's no RPC function I know of that allows you to initiate play for a group of shows. The function I'm using only allows 1.


----------



## Richard959

moyekj said:


> There's no RPC function I know of that allows you to initiate play for a group of shows. The function I'm using only allows 1.


Last question on this subject (I promise) -- I don't know anything about programming so maybe this is just baloney but if you know the length of the shows would it be possible to create a loop of some kind that re-initiates the code that calls the RPC function for each new show at the appropriate time?
Thanks
Richard959


----------



## moyekj

No, that wouldn't be practical - if you use any trick play it would screw it up.
At any rate, after looking at it some more and trying things out it looks like I can get a group of shows to play after all. So I'll have something along these lines for next release.


----------



## Richard959

moyekj said:


> No, that wouldn't be practical - if you use any trick play it would screw it up.
> At any rate, after looking at it some more and trying things out it looks like I can get a group of shows to play after all. So I'll have something along these lines for next release.


Sounds Great
Thank You
Richard959


----------



## mlippert

moyekj said:


> No, that wouldn't be practical - if you use any trick play it would screw it up.
> At any rate, after looking at it some more and trying things out it looks like I can get a group of shows to play after all. So I'll have something along these lines for next release.


I don't personally need this functionality, but I just wanted to say thanks for how responsive you are to everyone. kmttg probably doubles (more maybe) the value of my TiVo to me.

And I have a ton of respect for your abilities figuring out how to implement all the things that kmttg does w/ little to no information from TiVo.


----------



## nyjklein

moyekj said:


> v2.4j version is now released which has enhancements ... also configurable channels for disabling/enabling AutoSkip service.


Thanks for this! Tested it on my Hydra boxes. It was just the zero which was problematic. So it works now with an alternate.

Jeff


----------



## mad6c

Thanks for the update just tested it and the configureable channels for enable/disable of autoskip work as expected.

Thanks for the prompt response, the program is amazing, I recommend it to anyone I know who has a TiVo.


----------



## nazopo

It appears that for untitled recordings, tivos now send a "none" or nothing as the recording's title. This is causing a null pointer exception being thrown by the comparator when trying to sort by title in the NPL.


----------



## singemfrc

Thank you so much for 2.4j! Having the TS button on the main GUI will save me lots of time!


----------



## lew

I think i know the answer but it doesn't hurt to ask......Is there any way to have 2 MAK numbers or do I need to have a different configuration file? 
One of my tivos had MAK temporarily unavailable. Tivo's solution was to assign a new MAK number to my account.
Thanks.


----------



## mlippert

lew said:


> I think i know the answer but it doesn't hurt to ask......Is there any way to have 2 MAK numbers or do I need to have a different configuration file?
> One of my tivos had MAK temporarily unavailable. Tivo's solution was to assign a new MAK number to my account.
> Thanks.


If they've replaced your MAK number for your account, didn't that change the MAK on all of your TiVos associated with that account?

But in any case I'm pretty certain kmttg only keeps track of a single MAK, so you would need a different configuration file.

The only scenario I know of where you would have multiple MAK addresses on different TiVos on the same network is when they're associated with different accounts. My mom has that scenario because she owns one TiVo on her personal account and she has one TiVo from RCN (the cable company).

I could also see multiple people in the same house each w/ their own TiVo w/ their own account.


----------



## lew

My MAK was charged for my account. I was told I'll use my old number for old recordings. Wouldn't have been an issue if I was willing to comply with the instruction to clear and delete everything.


----------



## mlippert

lew said:


> My MAK was charged for my account. I was told I'll use my old number for old recordings. Wouldn't have been an issue if I was willing to comply with the instruction to clear and delete everything.


Ah, I hadn't really thought about that. That's tricky and not how I thought it would work. You need the MAK to connect to the TiVo and get the list of recordings, I'm guessing that is now the new MAK, but when you transfer the recordings from the TiVo they will need to be decoded using the MAK that was active when they were recorded? Weird.

And clear and delete everything (on all of your TiVos) boy that's really a scorched earth "fix", I wouldn't be willing to do that either.


----------



## ThAbtO

lew said:


> My MAK was charged for my account. I was told I'll use my old number for old recordings. Wouldn't have been an issue if I was willing to comply with the instruction to clear and delete everything.


Make sure you still have your old Media Access Key (MAK), you would need it for all the shows still in .TiVo files *already downloaded*. Using the old MAK, you need to decrypt them or they will not transfer back to the Tivo when you need to.

You would need the new MAK to access your Tivos since they were changed on your Tivo.com account.


----------



## samccfl99

Question. I am on G going to J (thank you), but I am on Comcast and it seems that for some reason the H.264 recordings can now be viewed ok as .tivo files (not decrypted). I noticed this several months ago. Has something changed with the program or Comcast? Just wondering.

*THANKS*


----------



## ggieseke

samccfl99 said:


> Question. I am on G going to J (thank you), but I am on Comcast and it seems that for some reason the H.264 recordings can now be viewed ok as .tivo files (not decrypted). I noticed this several months ago. Has something changed with the program or Comcast? Just wondering.
> 
> *THANKS*


If you have TiVo Desktop installed and properly configured for your MAK you should be able to view MPEG-2 and H.264 TiVo files with any player that uses DirectX.


----------



## samccfl99

ggieseke said:


> If you have TiVo Desktop installed and properly configured for your MAK you should be able to view MPEG-2 and H.264 TiVo files with any player that uses DirectX.


You missed the point. When they started coming in H.264, the .tivo file could not be read correctly anymore by (I use Windows Live Movie Maker) and then had to use the decrypted file. Now the .tivo files seem to work again. So I just wanted to know if anything changed? It's very strange. Also I have Tivo Desktop installed. Nothing works right if that is not installed!


----------



## ggieseke

samccfl99 said:


> You missed the point. When they started coming in H.264, the .tivo file could not be read correctly anymore by (I use Windows Live Movie Maker) and then had to use the decrypted file. Now the .tivo files seem to work again. So I just wanted to know if anything changed? It's very strange. Also I have Tivo Desktop installed. Nothing works right if that is not installed!


TiVo Desktop hasn't changed in 6 years, and I have never had any problems playing Comcast H.264 .TiVo files in Windows Media Player. Note that I have Desktop Plus, which enables the MainConcept codecs that shipped with Desktop. If you don't have Plus it was probably trying to use a codec for H.264 that was missing or incompatible with the TiVo DirectShow Source Filter.


----------



## sirpilsofd

Please point me in the right direction but I haven't been able to find my answer anywhere.

Currently running kmttg on a windows 7 system.

When I select a program for processing everything works as expected.
But I'm under the impression that programs that I have set up for auto transfer should be auto processed as well. Am I mistaken?

Programs transfer just fine from my tivo to my PC but no post processing happens. I have to go and manually add the file to the queue and click start job.

What am i missing here?

Thanks


----------



## reneg

sirpilsofd said:


> Please point me in the right direction but I haven't been able to find my answer anywhere.
> 
> Currently running kmttg on a windows 7 system.
> 
> When I select a program for processing everything works as expected.
> But I'm under the impression that programs that I have set up for auto transfer should be auto processed as well. Am I mistaken?
> 
> Programs transfer just fine from my tivo to my PC but no post processing happens. I have to go and manually add the file to the queue and click start job.
> 
> What am i missing here?
> 
> Thanks


For each show listed in your auto transfer list, you can select which task(s) kmttg performs in post processing after the download. Look under Auto Transfers -> Configure


----------



## lgkahn

with latest versson i am having trouble decoding shows.. i am on comcast.. 2 or 3 different shows download correctly but crash on decode.. all worked fine in previous version..

here is an example log from the error

---DONE--- job=javametadata output=e:\tivo_uploads\Killjoys - What to Expect When Youre Expecting...An Alien Parasite (08_10_2018).mpg.txt

>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Brtivo' e:\tivo_uploads\Killjoys - What to Expect When Youre Expecting...An Alien Parasite (08_10_2018).TiVo ...

http://192.168.11.123:80/download/Killjoys.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=69698

e:\tivo_uploads\Killjoys - What to Expect When Youre Expecting...An Alien Parasite (08_10_2018).TiVo: size=161.96 MB elapsed=0:01:03 (21.57 Mbps)

---DONE--- job=javadownload output=e:\tivo_uploads\Killjoys - What to Expect When Youre Expecting...An Alien Parasite (08_10_2018).TiVo

>> DECRYPTING USING TIVOLIBRE e:\tivo_uploads\Killjoys - What to Expect When Youre Expecting...An Alien Parasite (08_10_2018).TiVo ...

tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false

tivolibre job completed: 0:00:04

---DONE--- job=tivolibre output=e:\tivo_uploads\Killjoys - What to Expect When Youre Expecting...An Alien Parasite (08_10_2018).mpg

(Deleted file: e:\tivo_uploads\Killjoys - What to Expect When Youre Expecting...An Alien Parasite (08_10_2018).TiVo)

>> Running ccextractor on e:\tivo_uploads\Killjoys - What to Expect When Youre Expecting...An Alien Parasite (08_10_2018).mpg ...

C:\kmttg\ccextractor\ccextractorwin.exe "e:\tivo_uploads\Killjoys - What to Expect When Youre Expecting...An Alien Parasite (08_10_2018).mpg"

srt file size < 1000 probably means a problem

Trying ccextractor again with different options

>> Running ccextractor on e:\tivo_uploads\Killjoys - What to Expect When Youre Expecting...An Alien Parasite (08_10_2018).mpg ...

C:\kmttg\ccextractor\ccextractorwin.exe -autoprogram -out=srt -bom -latin1 --nofontcolor -svc 1 -o "e:\tivo_uploads\Killjoys - What to Expect When Youre Expecting...An Alien Parasite (08_10_2018).srt" "e:\tivo_uploads\Killjoys - What to Expect When Youre Expecting...An Alien Parasite (08_10_2018).mpg"

ccextractor failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\kmttg\ccextractor\ccextractorwin.exe -autoprogram -out=srt -bom -latin1 --nofontcolor -svc 1 -o "e:\tivo_uploads\Killjoys - What to Expect When Youre Expecting...An Alien Parasite (08_10_2018).srt" "e:\tivo_uploads\Killjoys - What to Expect When Youre Expecting...An Alien Parasite (08_10_2018).mpg"

no matter what the show the .mpg is only 165 meg after this..


----------



## moyekj

Sounds like you need to enable "TS Downloads" option since you are only getting audio with no video. In previous versions that was in configuration, now it's moved to the the TiVo tab.


----------



## Jester60

Hello,

I continue to have issues downloading programs from my tivo to the laptop. I've posted several times in this thread and the consensuses is to reboot my network, turn everything off and restart each part in sequence letting each device start up fully before going to the next device. I startup the modem, then router, then tivo and finally laptop. all devices are connected by cat cable. I do this over and over for days at a time, sometimes getting one or two programs to transfer, sometimes getting nothing and occasionally I'll get all selected programs to transfer. This is what I get from kmttg v2.4j:
http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Alo...wPlaying&id=12719&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

http IO exception for: http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Alo...wPlaying&id=12719&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.1.10:80/download/Alo...wPlaying&id=12719&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

Download failed to file: C:\Users\Sue's Laptop\Videos\TIVO\Alone - Starvations Shadow (08_09_2018).TiVo

Alone - Starvations Shadow (08_09_2018).TiVo: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!

I'm an over the road driver and TIVO programs for the time I'm on the road and transfer them to the laptop to take with me when I go back out. I'm only home 3 or 4 days every 3 weeks or so and there have been times that I wasn't able to get all the shows transferred even after 4 days of rebooting my network over and over and over, sometimes 12 to 15 times in a day.

Is there anything I can do to narrow down what is actually causing the problem? Could there be a hardware issue? Any ideas on how to diagnose my issue?

Tks,
Jester


----------



## mlippert

Jester60 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I continue to have issues downloading programs from my tivo to the laptop.
> ...
> Is there anything I can do to narrow down what is actually causing the problem? Could there be a hardware issue? Any ideas on how to diagnose my issue?


Sorry, I don't have an answer, but what you're going through is NOT normal, so I would totally suspect the TiVo hardware. Testing that theory though is a super pain.

The only way I can think of to test the bad TiVo hardware theory is by acquiring another TiVo attaching it to your network and trying to download from it. If you would replace your TiVo if the new one works, that might be worthwhile, returning the new one if it also doesn't work. But that's what I meant by a super pain.

Mostly I'm commiserating because being able to copy the shows off the TiVo is a huge reason I have one also, and the process you're going through of restarting all the pieces of your network is crazy on a regular basis. I've seen it be required to fix a problem once in a blue moon, multiple times a day is nuts.

I am surprised that just stopping kmttg, rebooting the TiVo and then restarting kmttg doesn't work without rebooting the modem and router.

Also I'm sure you mentioned this before but what version of TiVo do you have?


----------



## Jester60

It's the Premier XL4 and I'm running Win 10 on the laptop. We've had no issues with the tivo at all except in the transfers.

Im at 5 reboots of my entire network so far this morning.


----------



## moyekj

Jester60 said:


> It's the Premier XL4 and I'm running Win 10 on the laptop. We've had no issues with the tivo at all except in the transfers.
> 
> Im at 5 reboots of my entire network so far this morning.


Unless you MUST use TS transfers I would suggest you reboot your TiVo and turn that off, you will probably find it more reliable for avoiding the 503=server busy issue. Also make sure you are *NOT* running multiple programs that are trying to interact with your TiVo at the same time. TTG is very picky about only wanting 1 transfer at a time - attempting to initiate more than 1 transfer at a time per TiVo results in this 503 error.


----------



## snerd

moyekj said:


> Also make sure you are running multiple programs that are trying to interact with your TiVo at the same time.


I'm guessing you meant "... make sure you are NOT running multiple programs..."


----------



## Jester60

So turned off TS transfers, rebooted everything and no luck. Anyone know of a hardware issue that might cause this type of problem (besides overheating, I already tried it with the cover off the tivo and a fan on it)?


----------



## ThAbtO

After a Tivo has been rebooted, it still cannot transfer until it makes a network connection (ie: Tivo service connection, Tivo test connection), which enables the network again.


----------



## Jester60

OK, rebooted everything then went to Settings/Network and connected to the network, waited till it was done, tried transfers, no luck.


----------



## worachj

Jester60 said:


> OK, rebooted everything then went to Settings/Network and connected to the network, waited till it was done, tried transfers, no luck.


Does your TiVo network connection go though any switches? Try connecting the TiVo to a different port on your router.


----------



## Jester60

Sorry for being out of the loop for a few days, had a little medical situation that needed my attention. 

I decided to try a different tivo. Bought a Bolt 1tb, hooked it up along with the old Premiere box, switched cable card, rebooted the entire works including the old tivo. So far the Bolt transfers fine, the Premiere... still no go. So, thanks mlippert for the suggestion, thanks everyone for working on this with me. 

Anybody need a Premiere 4XL with lifetime service? I've got one for sale, lol


----------



## mlippert

Jester60 said:


> Sorry for being out of the loop for a few days, had a little medical situation that needed my attention.
> 
> I decided to try a different tivo. Bought a Bolt 1tb, hooked it up along with the old Premiere box, switched cable card, rebooted the entire works including the old tivo. So far the Bolt transfers fine, the Premiere... still no go. So, thanks mlippert for the suggestion, thanks everyone for working on this with me.
> 
> Anybody need a Premiere 4XL with lifetime service? I've got one for sale, lol


You're welcome. I'm just glad you have something that works again, despite it requiring buying a new TiVo box.

I'm not sure which interface your new Bolt came with, but if it's the Hydra interface and you don't like it (many don't, and it doesn't support copying videos back to the TiVo), now is the time to switch back to the previous interface since switching requires wiping out all shows on the TiVo. If you like the new interface obviously you're all good.

Mike


----------



## mike386

Is there any way to run kmttg on an Android tablet? Possibly using a java emulator?


----------



## badams888

When I get a conflict that places some show (college football in this case) in the won't record list, one can choose the explain feature. This currently does not add in any extended times for the shows that are in conflict, making it difficult to see if the conflict can be resolved by eliminating add times for overlapping recordings.

In the below, it's the Colorado game that is overlapping with the Penn State game (I use a 3 hour add in case of many overtimes). In order to see this, I have to go into the todo list, where it displays the actual record length (including add time).

It would be much more convenient if the conflict explain included the add times. Wouldn't that be a useful change?



Code:


Will not record: College Football - Penn State at Pittsburgh
Sat 09/08/18 05:00 PM on 7-1=KABCDT, Duration = 390 mins, originalAirdate: 2018-09-08
Penn State at Pittsburgh. From Heinz Field. 
Will not record due to conflicts. Recordings in conflict:
   09/08/18 12:30 PM-09/08/18 04:00 PM -- College Football - Ball State at Notre Dame on 4-1=KNBCDT
   09/08/18 12:30 PM-09/08/18 04:00 PM -- College Football - Georgia at South Carolina on 2-1=KCBSDT
   09/08/18 12:30 PM-09/08/18 03:30 PM -- College Football - Colorado at Nebraska on 7-1=KABCDT
   09/08/18 02:00 PM-09/08/18 05:30 PM -- College Football - Iowa State at Iowa on 11-1=KTTVDT
   09/08/18 05:00 PM-09/08/18 11:30 PM -- College Football - Penn State at Pittsburgh on 7-1=KABCDT


----------



## ThAbtO

You are in the KMTTG forum here, which is not related to recording conflicts. However, KMTTG does work with passes.

You did not not what model Tivo you are using, Conflicts happen when all the tuners are being used at the time as well as the priority in the pass manager. The game listed would have a lower priority than what is above it.


----------



## Soapm

Jester60 said:


> Anybody need a Premiere 4XL with lifetime service? I've got one for sale, lol


How much for the lifetime premier? How old and what size is the drive in it?


----------



## Richard959

@moyekj Previously you helped me setup a repeating send "Live TV" command to both of my Tivo Minis using kmttg 2.4i "enable web server" . I have a Roamio Plus and an old laptop running windows 7. Periodically windows 7 reboots with security updates or I manually reboot and forget to start kmttg and the minis will timeout to the Tivo Central menu - requiring a send "Live TV" command to enable my various change channel commands. Is there a way to run the "enable web server" option as a "service" - similar to the "Autoskip" service - so if the pc is on the kmttg web server is enabled?
Thanks
Richard Ellis


----------



## moyekj

Richard959 said:


> @moyekj Previously you helped me setup a repeating send "Live TV" command to both of my Tivo Minis using kmttg 2.4i "enable web server" . I have a Roamio Plus and an old laptop running windows 7. Periodically windows 7 reboots with security updates or I manually reboot and forget to start kmttg and the minis will timeout to the Tivo Central menu - requiring a send "Live TV" command to enable my various change channel commands. Is there a way to run the "enable web server" option as a "service" - similar to the "Autoskip" service - so if the pc is on the kmttg web server is enabled?
> Thanks
> Richard Ellis


The web service does run automatically in service mode if "enable web server" option is turned on.


----------



## Richard959

@moyekj When kmttg is open in win 7 my send "LiveTV" command is received by the mini but when kmttg is quit the mini fails to recieve the command - when I reopen kmttg it receives it again fine. I am using the send "LiveTV" command to get out of "Tivo Central" so I can send specific channel selections commands at specific times programatically.

I am using windows task scheduler. It opens chrome with:
"C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe"
and it uses the argument:
http://localhost:8181/rpc?operation=keyEventSend&tivo=Mini2&json={"event":"liveTv"}

I can also just paste the same arqument into chrome.

When kmttg is running I get (in chrome):
{"type":"success","IsFinal":true}

when kmttg is not running I get (in chrome):
This site can't be reached
localhost refused to connect.
Search Google for localhost 8181 rpc
ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED

I was thinking it was the "enable web server" option not running when kmttg was quit. Do you have something else I can try.
Any possibilty that this option is broken on win7 because of updates to win7 or kmttg 2,4i?
Thanks
Richard


----------



## moyekj

Richard, you need to run kmttg as a windows "service", and then you can setup the Windows service to start automatically upon boot. Service mode is related to auto transfers, but you don't have to setup any auto transfers for it to work. Consult Wiki pages on auto transfers.


----------



## Richard959

@moyekj Is there a way to run kmttg as a service but also callup the gui to perform things like getting the autoskip log of time lengths of various episodes on the fly (creating a playlist for a certain period of time without including skipped commercials)? I guess I am asking if you can call up a second instance of kmttg with the GUI for that type of activity while another instance runs in the background as a service for scheduled commands?
Thanks
Richard


----------



## moyekj

Yes you can.


----------



## badams888

ThAbtO said:


> You are in the KMTTG forum here, which is not related to recording conflicts. However, KMTTG does work with passes.


I don't think you understood me, the recording conflict list is the output of KMTTG. That list is a result of going to the remote tab, won't record tab, click on program source conflict folder, find the show that won't record, right click and choose explain. All part of kmttg. I was simply making a suggestion that the kmttg output would be better if it added in the extra time when it lists the shows in the conflict list.


> You did not not what model Tivo you are using, Conflicts happen when all the tuners are being used at the time as well as the priority in the pass manager. The game listed would have a lower priority than what is above it.


Yes, I understand, all the shows are from the same season pass, so have the same priority. The reason there's a conflict is that my 4 tuner OTA roamio is trying to record 5 shows that have extra time added.

To eliminate the conflict one has to find the shows that overlap on the same channel and remove the extra time on the earlier show so the tivo doesn't need 2 tuners to record the back to back shows.

I use kmttg to resolve these conflicts because it does such a good job of pinpointing them, where doing it directly on the tivo is much more difficult. I just think my suggestion would make kmttg even better.


----------



## moyekj

badams888 said:


> I use kmttg to resolve these conflicts because it does such a good job of pinpointing them, where doing it directly on the tivo is much more difficult. I just think my suggestion would make kmttg even better.


 I'll take a look - currently kmttg is reporting info returned by rpc directly. To do what you suggest may not be as trivial as it may seem.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> I'll take a look - currently kmttg is reporting info returned by rpc directly. To do what you suggest may not be as trivial as it may seem.


I took a look, and the RPC information on conflicting programs doesn't return any information regarding start or end padding, so there's no easy way to handle this unfortunately. The code that grabs the start and end times does add in padding if present in RPC data, but since it's not present it just reports the given start and end times that don't account for padding.


----------



## Soapm

I can't get KMTTG to run on my XP64 machine but it runs fine on Win10. It seems like it's about to start and then nothing. Is XP no longer supported?

Also, how do you get Program info using RPC and kmttg? I can't see how to pull a series id short of getting the metadata from the tivo.


----------



## ThAbtO

Soapm said:


> I can't get KMTTG to run on my XP64 machine but it runs fine on Win10. It seems like it's about to start and then nothing. Is XP no longer supported?
> 
> Also, how do you get Program info using RPC and kmttg? I can't see how to pull a series id short of getting the metadata from the tivo.


You would need Java 8.

jre-8u101-windows-i586.exe


----------



## Soapm

Thanks for the link but I found this in the wiki, it seemed to help...

*4. STARTING KMTTG*
NOTE: If double-clicking on kmttg.jar file does nothing then you don't have proper jar file association setup. Either re-install Java or do the following to set the proper association. First determine full path to your Java installation *javaw.exe* file. Then start a *cmd* window *as administrator* and type:

assoc .jar=jarfile
ftype jarfile="C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_45\bin\javaw.exe" -jar "%1" %*
(Of course replace path to javaw.exe above with your java installation path.)


----------



## Soapm

Another quick question, anyway to tell in KMTTG how many remaining jobs I have in queue?


----------



## mattack

Running 2.4j, downloading a show from the history channel in TS format, I repeatedly get:
java.lang.NegativeArraySizeException  at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.TransportStreamPacket.getDataAt(TransportStreamPacket.java:185) at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.TransportStreamPacket.getData(TransportStreamPacket.java:181) at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.TransportStream.copyPayloadToPesBuffer(TransportStream.java:127) at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.TransportStream.processPacket(TransportStream.java:102) at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.TransportStream.processPacket(TransportStream.java:95) at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.TransportStreamDecoder.decryptAndWritePacket(TransportStreamDecoder.java:412) at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.TransportStreamDecoder.process(TransportStreamDecoder.java:129) at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.TivoStream.processVideo(TivoStream.java:135) at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.TivoStream.process(TivoStream.java:81) at net.straylightlabs.tivolibre.TivoDecoder.decode(TivoDecoder.java:69) at com.tivo.kmttg.main.http$5.run(http.java:329) at java.base/java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source) 

after the download. The download is complete, btw. (I turn off automatic delete for TS downloads because I want to confirm they're really full downloads first.)


----------



## Jester60

Soapm said:


> How much for the lifetime premier? How old and what size is the drive in it?


The label on the back said it was made in July 2012. I've got it all disconnected but I'll hook it back up tomorrow and take a picture of the info screen for you. Can you message me an email address? Oh, got back thru my old posts, this box has a history of problems with transferring shows to a laptop. Just so you know.


----------



## ThAbtO

Jester60 said:


> The label on the back said it was made in July 2012. I've got it all disconnected but I'll hook it back up tomorrow and take a picture of the info screen for you. Can you message me an email address? Oh, got back thru my old posts, this box has a history of problems with transferring shows to a laptop. Just so you know.


You don't need an email address when you can send private messages here, called conversations.


----------



## bradleys

Duplicate post from the coffee talk forum

I am having issues with KMTTG this morning. I haven’t used it in a few months, so I am not sure when it started.

It sees both of my TiVo’s and counts down the NPL list as normal. However, when it is done the display simply reads “No content in table”

Another interesting artifact is it shows both my TiVo’s with no space left... this is not true.

I upgraded the most recent build “j” and updated the tools.


----------



## aaronwt

I thought the total capacity of the TiVo had to be manually input in kmttg? I remember having to do that with all my TiVos to have it show the correct storage available. But once entered it should remember it.

Which reminds. me. I guess I need to check if there is a new kmttg available. I run mine as a service so it's rare that I actually open up the kmttg interface. SInce I have a headless PC dedicated to TiVo/kmttg.


----------



## ThAbtO

The exact space can be set automatically, through the Remote/Info tabs (RPC enabled)


----------



## bradleys

Space isn’t really the issue. The NPL list isn’t populating


----------



## Soapm

This is what I have in the file naming field on the file settings tab;

[mainTitle][/][SeriesEpNumber] - [episodeTitle]

Two movies I just transferred from my TivoHD came named like this;

- .mpg

What can I do to get the movie title and year while still getting the season, episode numbers and episode titles from TV shows?


----------



## elprice7345

Soapm said:


> This is what I have in the file naming field on the file settings tab;
> 
> [mainTitle][/][SeriesEpNumber] - [episodeTitle]
> 
> Two movies I just transferred from my TivoHD came named like this;
> 
> - .mpg
> 
> What can I do to get the movie title and year while still getting the season, episode numbers and episode titles from TV shows?


Your use of [/] should have created a folder named [mainTitle] with a file named [SeriesEpNumber] - [episodeTitle].mpg

Since the show is a movie, [SeriesEpNumber] and [episodeTitle] don't exist and therefore are empty.

Maybe you want something like @moyekj's wiki example: [mainTitle] [" (" movieYear ")] [" (" SeriesEpNumber ") "][" - " episodeTitle]

See: kmttg / Wiki / File_Naming


----------



## Soapm

elprice7345 said:


> Your use of [/] should have created a folder named [mainTitle] with a file named [SeriesEpNumber] - [episodeTitle].mpg
> 
> Since the show is a movie, [SeriesEpNumber] and [episodeTitle] don't exist and therefore are empty.
> 
> Maybe you want something like @moykj's wiki example: [mainTitle] [" (" movieYear ")] [" (" SeriesEpNumber ") "][" - " episodeTitle]
> 
> See: kmttg / Wiki / File_Naming


Thanks, for shows I've always liked that it grouped them in a folder with the name of the show but I agree it's a bit of overkill for movies.

I probably got my current naming scheme from the Wiki but it would have been many moons ago...


----------



## bradleys

I think I confused in my post when I mentioned dusk space:

I am having issues with KMTTG this morning. I haven’t used it in a few months, so I am not sure when it started.

It sees both of my TiVo’s and counts down the NPL list as normal. However, when it is done the display simply reads “No content in table”. The log doesn’t indicate any problems.

It simply doesn’t draw the NPL

I upgraded the most recent build “j” and updated the tools.


----------



## kpeters59

Does this not address your question?:

New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg

-KP


----------



## bradleys

kpeters59 said:


> Does this not address your question?:
> 
> New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg
> 
> -KP


No...


----------



## ThAbtO

bradleys said:


> No...


How about a KMTTG screen shot?


----------



## Soapm

ThAbtO said:


> How about a KMTTG screen shot?


also, what kind of Tivo and are you using RPC?


----------



## spammsmcghee

Seems I might be having the same issue. Can't get the NPL to populate on one of my XL4s. This just started happening yesterday. I've updated KMTTG to 2.4j (it was 2.4h), updated java, power-cycled the Tivo, verified it is connected to the internet through the wireless-G adapter, and restarted the computer for good measure.


----------



## ThAbtO

"RemoteInit" = Network Remote control

It must be off, or you could toggle it off then back on, then reboot (for good measure.)


----------



## spammsmcghee

ThAbtO said:


> "RemoteInit" = Network Remote control
> 
> It must be off, or you could toggle it off then back on, then reboot (for good measure.)


 And where would I find that? I've been using these Tivos and KMTTG for several years, and I don't recall ever having to mess with it.


----------



## ThAbtO

It should be under Settings / remote (abouts) on the Tivo itself.


----------



## moyekj

Most likely that issue is that the IP kmttg is using doesn't match the IP of the XL4 unit. You can fix the IP manually for that TiVo under configuration--TiVo tab.


----------



## worachj

So thankful having the Season Premiere search at this time of the year for setting up new season passes and verifying that last year's season passes still work and are compatible with the guide data! 'Check OnePasses[z]' on season passes also a great checking tool. Thanks!


----------



## Photo_Joe

Roamio Plus on Comcast in California
kmttg was working last night. Today I restarted my Mac and launched kmttg; now all of the Show listing from the TiVo on kmttg are shadded brown and copy protected. When I try to start a transfer job I get this message, "This show is copy protected - cannot process"

I did not change any of the configurations in kmttg. I closed the program; restarted my computer and relaunched kmttg.... Any thoughts

After posting the above I downloaded and reinstalled kmttg 2.4j and kmttg_MacOSX_tools_v2.1e

I have two TiVos on a MoCA network. On kmttg the 6 tuner Roamio is showing all of the programs as being copy protected. On kmttg the 4 tuner Roamio the programs are not showing as being copy protected.

After reinstalling kmttg, I rebooted my TiVo with the copy protection problem for the 3rd time and the problem has gone away (for now) ??


----------



## Sbmocp

Hello!

I've downloaded this program and am trying to install it on Windows 10. I've created a directory under C:\Program Files (and also tried it in C:\Program Files(x86) ) and get the same results each time I attempt to run it.

I get an error about insufficient permissions for the directory. The .ini files can't be created, and the tools cannot be installed.

I've checked and the user account has Admin privileges. What's the best way around this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mlippert

Sbmocp said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've downloaded this program and am trying to install it on Windows 10. I've created a directory under C:\Program Files (and also tried it in C:\Program Files(x86) ) and get the same results each time I attempt to run it.
> 
> I get an error about insufficient permissions for the directory. The .ini files can't be created, and the tools cannot be installed.
> 
> I've checked and the user account has Admin privileges. What's the best way around this?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The best way is to give up on putting it in Program Files and just create the directory in the root, e.g. c:\kmttg, or actually anywhere other than Program Files such as \Users\uname\Documents\kmttg

I fought this battle ages ago, it isn't worth it.


----------



## kpeters59

If you _have_ to have the installation folder in Program Files, you'll probably need to change the folder permissions to allow it.

-KP


----------



## mfc90125

Hello and thanks for making this program available for free!

I did some searches of the following before posting, but forgive me if I missed the answer somewhere. I have a Roamio that I would like to completely automate including download, conversion to Plex, and deletion of the original videos. I am currently using TiVo Desktop to dl and KMTTG to convert, but does your program allow for the automatic deletion of the original dl-ed videos once we're done converting them? I see that we can add KMTTG as a service so that looks like fun as well.

My thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## ThAbtO

Why are you letting Tivo Desktop download when KMTTG does it and will chain jobs, decrypt, etc.


----------



## worachj

mfc90125 said:


> Hello and thanks for making this program available for free!
> 
> I did some searches of the following before posting, but forgive me if I missed the answer somewhere. I have a Roamio that I would like to completely automate including download, conversion to Plex, and deletion of the original videos. I am currently using TiVo Desktop to dl and KMTTG to convert, but does your program allow for the automatic deletion of the original dl-ed videos once we're done converting them? I see that we can add KMTTG as a service so that looks like fun as well.
> 
> My thanks in advance for your help.


You can let KMTTG download and decrypt.



> *Enable rpc style delete task*
> 
> If you have a series 4 or later unit with *Enable rpc style communications with this TiVo* option enabled in kmttg then if you enable this option an optional *rpc Delete* task is made available in the kmttg GUI and auto transfers task set.
> When *rpc Delete* task is enabled the rpc communications protocol is used to delete a show on your source TiVo (series 4 or later units only) following a successful decrypt of a downloaded TiVo file.
> NOTE: Once you set and save this option you must restart kmttg to see the change.


----------



## reneg

Feature request - I'd like the ability to have a kmttg Command line option to perform a "network connect" (phone Home) from one or all Tivos. My usage would be to set this up as a Windows scheduled task on a 24 hour cadence to insure that my Tivos have up to date guide info before prime time each evening. Thanks for considering.


----------



## moyekj

If you enable the web server in kmttg you can already accomplish this using a utility such as curl:


Code:


curl -o out.txt 'http://192.168.1.100:8181/rpc?operation=PhoneHome&tivo=Roamio'

Obviously substitute the above IP with that of machine that is running kmttg web server and the tivo name with the appropriate name (Roamio was name of my Tivo in above example). The -o out.txt means to send response to out.txt for logging/debugging purposes, and is not strictly required.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> If you enable the web server in kmttg you can already accomplish this using a utility such as curl:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> curl -o out.txt 'http://192.168.1.100:8181/rpc?operation=PhoneHome&tivo=Roamio'
> 
> Obviously substitute the above IP with that of machine that is running kmttg web server and the tivo name with the appropriate name (Roamio was name of my Tivo in above example). The -o out.txt means to send response to out.txt for logging/debugging purposes, and is not strictly required.


Thanks, didn't know you could do this. You're the best!


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> curl -o out.txt 'http://192.168.1.100:8181/rpc?operation=PhoneHome&tivo=Roamio'


I'm probably doing something wrong, but I get the error below. In the source code, I don't see an operation defined for PhoneHome in kmttgServer.java, handleRpc


Code:


<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
<head><title>400 Bad Request</title></head>
<body><h1>400 Bad Request</h1>
<p>RPC request missing &#39;operation&#39; and/or &#39;tivo&#39;</p>
</body></html>


----------



## moyekj

What url are you trying? If your TiVo name has a space in it you need to replace space with encoded equivalent.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> What url are you trying? If your TiVo name has a space in it you need to replace space with encoded equivalent.


I was getting an error when enclosing the URL in single quotes. I got the error above with no quotes, but when I enclosed it in double quotes, it worked.


Code:


C:\kmttg\curl>curl 'http://192.168.1.23:8004/rpc?operation=PhoneHome&tivo=RoamioOTA'
curl: (1) Protocol 'http not supported or disabled in libcurl
'tivo' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\kmttg\curl>curl http://192.168.1.23:8004/rpc?operation=PhoneHome&tivo=RoamioOTA
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
<head><title>400 Bad Request</title></head>
<body><h1>400 Bad Request</h1>
<p>RPC request missing &#39;operation&#39; and/or &#39;tivo&#39;</p>
</body></html>

C:\kmttg\curl>curl "http://192.168.1.23:8004/rpc?operation=PhoneHome&tivo=RoamioOTA"
{"type":"success","IsFinal":true}
C:\kmttg\curl>

Thanks, again


----------



## wireman121

I have a few feature requests:
1) Option (per show) on auto transfers to wait until kmttg has the autoskip data before processing a show for auto transfer
2) Option (per show) to skip reviewing cuts when there is skipdata downloaded, so that the process is automated.

I would like these options to be on a per show basis, so shows that dont have skipdata and use comskip will still pop up the review window for processing. As I know which shows will have skipdata beforehand, a check box for this would really help. And moving the vrdreview option to a per show checkbox instead of global always made sense to me too - as some comskip runs on shows come out perfect and other shows don't...

Thanks for considering.


----------



## wireman121

Also - I have a custom script that uses [mpegFile_cut] for the filename, but because some of my auto transfers dont have commercials (shotime) there is no cut filename, and the custom script fails. Is there a argument to use for the "last" filename instead? Or a way to make kmttg rename the file to [mpegFile_cut] without actually cutting?


----------



## gweempose

Did anyone ever figure out a way to eliminate or fix the errors inherent when using the transport stream format?


----------



## mlippert

gweempose said:


> Did anyone ever figure out a way to eliminate or fix the errors inherent when using the transport stream format?


Not that I'm aware of. The best I know of is a version of pyTivo was modified so that it would let you know about errors and retry. This thread: Downloading to computer, files corrupted discusses the issue and has posts about some tests people have done using that pyTivo version to get an error free download.

Personally, I use a version of pyTivo I modified on top of the changes to test for errors that Dan had made which writes out an error report file, so I can see which blocks in the download are bad. I set it for 4 downloads which frequently gets me an error free .tivo file, and if not an acceptably small set of errors (to me). I then pass that file back to kmttg to use videoredo to decode and qsfix and ad detect as I normally did. Still somewhat manually intensive, but so far I'm ok with it.


----------



## mayeri

According to my Tivo Premiere (software version 20.7.4.RC42-746-2-746 ) & kmttg (v 2.4j) it seems that Verizon FIOS in NYC is setting the copyprotection flag on EVERYTHING. I noticed it first on the 12/6 Big Bang Theory. Then I noticed this morning that SYFY's Nightflyers also had it.
I just tried recording the ABC local morning news, and it also is tagged copyprotected.

I thought it might be a glitch on my tivo, but reboot did not resolve it. A new recording of 
the local news was still copyprotected.

Anyone know anything more (preferably how to get this reversed/fixed) ?


----------



## Tony_T

If Verizon is setting the copyright, then there is no way to copy the file with kmttg.m 
I'm on Optimum (Cablevision), and most of my shows are copy protected.


----------



## mayeri

mayeri said:


> According to my Tivo Premiere (software version 20.7.4.RC42-746-2-746 ) & kmttg (v 2.4j) it seems that Verizon FIOS in NYC is setting the copyprotection flag on EVERYTHING. I noticed it first on the 12/6 Big Bang Theory. Then I noticed this morning that SYFY's Nightflyers also had it.
> I just tried recording the ABC local morning news, and it also is tagged copyprotected.
> 
> I thought it might be a glitch on my tivo, but reboot did not resolve it. A new recording of
> the local news was still copyprotected.
> 
> Anyone know anything more (preferably how to get this reversed/fixed) ?


I don't know what was going on before, but additional testing indicated it was a problem with my laptop & kmttg. All the recordings that kmttg was reporting as copyprotected before are now downloading successfully. Most strange.


----------



## moyekj

Version 2.4k released with a couple of enhancements. Consult release notes for details:
kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


----------



## Tony_T

I see 2.4k on sourceforge, but kmttg->help->update reports that 2.4j is the latest version.


----------



## moyekj

Thanks, I fixed it - it takes a while to propagate through Sourceforge, but just checking now Help--About is now showing v2.4k as latest version for me.


----------



## Tony_T

Downloading v2.4k now...


----------



## Tony_T

I'm having a problem with the new "AutoSkip from SkipMode when running in batch mode will now prune AutoSkip table if Prune Skip Table automatically after NPL refresh config option is enabled."

I'm running kmttg on a headless Pi. (I have the GUI on a Mac mini and I rsync kmttg from the Mac mini to the Pi)
When I run:
java -jar /home/pi/TiVo/kmttg/kmttg.jar -s "TiVo Bolt"
All previous entries in AutoSkip.ini are removed, not just deleted shows.


----------



## moyekj

Not able to reproduce. Not pruning entries for undeleted shows for me.


----------



## Tony_T

moyekj said:


> Not able to reproduce. Not pruning entries for undeleted shows for me.


Could be my Pi setup, tried a few times and deletes prior entries every time. I'll test again and if I figure it out I'll post back.


----------



## moyekj

Hmm. Turns out I'm running a different version than I uploaded today. I can now reproduce the issue and will need to look into it - sorry.


----------



## Tony_T

I had a backup of the AutoSkip.ini file, so I didn't loose anything.


----------



## moyekj

I've removed version v2.4k and uploaded v2.4l version to remove pruning from batch mode since it's not working. I don't have time to debug right now so will look into it for next release. Sorry for the troubles.


----------



## global_dev

can't seem to get past this NPL issue

>> Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Bolt2 ...

RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.1.14, port=1413): Received fatal alert: decrypt_error

there's more but I can't seem to post it

edit:
rebooted bolt and it seems to be fine


----------



## kwiebe

getting this error, have latest 2.4l version:

tivodecode failed (exit code: -1073741819 ) - check command: C:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe

OK, I "checked the command". Now what?


----------



## moyekj

If you are downloading in TS container you should not use tivodecode. Switch to tivolibre instead, or since you are on Windows better yet use directshow method with partial TiVo Desktop install is your best bet. Else if you already have VideoRedo use that.


----------



## kwiebe

moyekj said:


> If you are downloading in TS container you should not use tivodecode. Switch to tivolibre instead, or since you are on Windows better yet use directshow method with partial TiVo Desktop install is your best bet. Else if you already have VideoRedo use that.


I do have VideoReDo. Now after the download and decrypt jobs are done I have a "filename.mpg.qsfix" file, whereas before I had a "filename.mpg" file. What is a .mpg.qsfix file?


----------



## moyekj

kwiebe said:


> I do have VideoReDo. Now after the download and decrypt jobs are done I have a "filename.mpg.qsfix" file, whereas before I had a "filename.mpg" file. What is a .mpg.qsfix file?


 If things are working correctly the .mpg.qsfix file should not be there. It's a temporary name use while decrypting which is then renamed to .mpg when complete. I would check if you have disk space problem or something along those lines as it appears something is going wrong decrypting .TiVo file(s) for you.
NOTE: In order for VideoRedo to be able to decrypt .TiVo you need a working at least partial TiVo Desktop installation. You should check using VideoRedo that you can save .TiVo files as .mpg successfully.


----------



## joey3002

How do I put the tv shows I exported back on to the Tivo box? I have the .tivo and .ts files that I exported before I swapped my drive.
thanks


----------



## mlippert

joey3002 said:


> How do I put the tv shows I exported back on to the Tivo box? I have the .tivo and .ts files that I exported before I swapped my drive.
> thanks


The only way I know to get shows back to the TiVo is to use pytivo (although I suspect there may be other tools).
There are different versions of pytivo (I personally use a custom modified version), but you may want to check out @Dan203 's version which he has made some effort to make easy to use. See Easier to use pyTivo

(BTW if you are going to be doing this (copying shows back to the TiVo) you should keep the metadata (.txt) file kmttg can create for you around as well.


----------



## JoeKustra

joey3002 said:


> How do I put the tv shows I exported back on to the Tivo box? I have the .tivo and .ts files that I exported before I swapped my drive.
> thanks


Load the above mentioned program Easier to use pyTivo and start pyTivo. After it starts, your PC will be visible in My Shows. Select one and transfer. When you have finished the one transfer, look at Network Settings, Network Troubleshooting, Transfer History. The item "Incoming TiVo Box Transfers" will display the rate in Mbps. Do the math. On my PC to basic Roamio (100Mbps max), it takes me about 10 minutes per one hour of HD content. Plus and Pro models can be several times faster. Your PC, if Windows, can also display the rate with Taskmgr/Performance.

You may have to start pyTivo Desktop to check the files are where pyTivo thinks they should be.


----------



## mlippert

@joey3002 I forgot to add one very important caveat. You will only be able to copy back to your TiVo if it is not running the new Hydra interface. If it is running Hydra I don't think any tool can copy shows to the TiVo.


----------



## DeeSeven

has anyone had memory issues with the latest update? running win7 and the last update is eating my memory alive.


----------



## kpeters59

Seems OK on my system.

Been active since the last update and consuming 87mb.

-KP


----------



## billpiper

Has anyone been successful with task scheduler Auto Transfers, and autoskip from skipmode running Parallels Desktop, OS X Mojave and Windows 10? I have been able to set up in Task Scheduler and when I test it appears at the current time it works but when I schedule to run over night, 3 AM it will not, Thanks in advance


----------



## kpeters59

Check The Windows Log to find the Error Code for why the Scheduled Task failed to run.

Probably some kind of Account Error.

-KP


----------



## billpiper

kpeters59 said:


> Check The Windows Log to find the Error Code for why the Scheduled Task failed to run.
> 
> Probably some kind of Account Error.
> 
> -KP


Thanks, I re-installed kmttg and the scheduled tasks. All worked last night. Will monitor for a few days and see what happens


----------



## billpiper

billpiper said:


> Thanks, I re-installed kmttg and the scheduled tasks. All worked last night. Will monitor for a few days and see what happens


Checked this morning and the download task did not run (scheduled run time 1:00 AM. Task scheduler Last run result:
The operator or administrator has refused the request (0x800710E0)

The auto skip task ran successfully scheduled run time 12:00 AM

I looked in the Event Viewer --> Windows Log --> Application and Security and do not see any errors for 12:00 AM to 1:00 AM

I have 1 user account and it it is an Administrator account

When I started the download task this morning in task scheduler it runs successfully

Thanks in advance
Bill


----------



## kpeters59

That's probably not the 'log' I would have checked, but Google _is_ your friend...

Task Scheduler: the operator or administrator has refused the request (0x800710E0)

That error code will likely get you where you need to be.

-KP


----------



## billpiper

kpeters59 said:


> That's probably not the 'log' I would have checked, but Google _is_ your friend...
> 
> Task Scheduler: the operator or administrator has refused the request (0x800710E0)
> 
> That error code will likely get you where you need to be.
> 
> -KP


Ok, thanks. This may help out:

Task Settings

- If the task is already running then the following rule applies

- Stop the existing instance

Will see tomorrow morning


----------



## Sharkslayer

not sure why this started happening in last few days since it has been working flawless for months and now kaplooey...

RuPaul's Drag Race All Stars - LaLaPaRUza

Recorded Fri 01/18/2019 08:00 PM on 886=VH1HD-E, Duration=91 mins, EpisodeNumber=408, originalAirDate=2019-01-18

OVERWRITING EXISTING FILE: F:\Videos\RuPauls Drag Race All Stars\RuPauls Drag Race All Stars.s04e08.LaLaPaRUza.TiVo

>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Man Cave' F:\Videos\RuPauls Drag Race All Stars\RuPauls Drag Race All Stars.s04e08.LaLaPaRUza.TiVo ...

http://192.168.1.107:80/download/Ru...Playing&id=112420&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

F:\Videos\RuPauls Drag Race All Stars\RuPauls Drag Race All Stars.s04e08.LaLaPaRUza.TiVo: size=2403.61 MB elapsed=0:08:40 (38.77 Mbps)

'Check download duration' option enabled => checking expected vs. actual

(Mismatch tolerance = 200 secs)

Expected duration = 5458 secs

Actual duration = 5400 secs

---DONE--- job=javadownload output=F:\Videos\RuPauls Drag Race All Stars\RuPauls Drag Race All Stars.s04e08.LaLaPaRUza.TiVo

VideoRedo video dimensions filter is enabled

container=mpegts, video=h264, x=1280, y=720

>> Running qsfix on F:\Videos\RuPauls Drag Race All Stars\RuPauls Drag Race All Stars.s04e08.LaLaPaRUza.TiVo ...

C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\KMTTG\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "F:\Videos\RuPauls Drag Race All Stars\RuPauls Drag Race All Stars.s04e08.LaLaPaRUza.TiVo" "F:\Videos\RuPauls Drag Race All Stars.s04e08.LaLaPaRUza.ts.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\Mac\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock610137180862059632.tmp /c:mpegts /v:h264 /x:1280 /y:720

qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\KMTTG\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "F:\Videos\RuPauls Drag Race All Stars\RuPauls Drag Race All Stars.s04e08.LaLaPaRUza.TiVo" "F:\Videos\RuPauls Drag Race All Stars.s04e08.LaLaPaRUza.ts.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\Mac\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock610137180862059632.tmp /c:mpegts /v:h264 /x:1280 /y:720

C:\KMTTG\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(131, 4) (null): The server threw an exception.

Removing job: {source=https://192.168.1.107:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=112420 tivoName=Man Cave type=adscan status=queued familyId=2.16}
Removing job: {source=https://192.168.1.107:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=112420 tivoName=Man Cave type=vrdreview status=queued familyId=2.18}

Removing job: {source=https://192.168.1.107:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=112420 tivoName=Man Cave type=vrdencode status=queued familyId=2.23}

Killing 'qsfix' job: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\KMTTG\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "F:\Videos\RuPauls Drag Race All Stars\RuPauls Drag Race All Stars.s04e08.LaLaPaRUza.TiVo" "F:\Videos\RuPauls Drag Race All Stars.s04e08.LaLaPaRUza.ts.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\Mac\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock610137180862059632.tmp /c:mpegts /v:h264 /x:1280 /y:720

I have latest video redo installed and just tried updating from kmttg ver j to l and still no joy
the above was processed with no issue several days ago...tried it to see if it was the other show that was having an issue or all shows. 
Please and thank you for help


----------



## krkaufman

Can KMTTG monitor the channel list for configured DVRs, and auto-hide _new_ channels?


----------



## moyekj

Sounds like VRD can't process .TiVo files anymore. You probably need to re-install TiVo Desktop for that to work. Verify you can edit/play .TiVo files in VRD before using VRD with kmttg again. Win 10 updates frequently break TiVo Desktop where you need to re-install to get it working again.


----------



## Sharkslayer

i have only been using kmttg and vrd with good results do i need tivo desktop


----------



## Sharkslayer

just tried downloading a .tivo via kmttg and then tried to open .tivo with vrd with no joy.


----------



## moyekj

Sharkslayer said:


> just tried downloading a .tivo via kmttg and then tried to open .tivo with vrd with no joy.


 Exactly, that's your problem. In order to process .tivo files VRD needs at least a working partial TiVo Desktop installation, and that's currently not working for you hence the problem in running VRD qsfix on the .TiVo file. So you need to (re)install TiVo Desktop and get it working with VRD before qsfix will work.


----------



## mlippert

@Sharkslayer See Videoredo without tivo desktop (or just pieces of it)?

Actually just this post Videoredo without tivo desktop (or just pieces of it)?

Ie install Tivo Desktop and then do a *partial* uninstall. That should leave the parts needed by VideoRedo


----------



## Sharkslayer

installed tivo desktop running as server and now my kmtthg and vrd are working.


----------



## ThAbtO

Sharkslayer said:


> installed tivo desktop running as server and now my kmtthg and vrd are working.


Is there a reason you are not decrypting?


----------



## moyekj

VRD qsfix does decrypt.


----------



## Hyrax

For the last several months it seems that tdownload_decrypt occasionally throws errors like this...
[java.io.PipedInputStream.checkStateForReceive(Unknown Source), java.io.PipedInputStream.awaitSpace(Unknown Source), java.io.PipedInputStream.receive(Unknown Source), java.io.PipedOutputStream.write(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.main.http.downloadPipedStream(http.java:350), com.tivo.kmttg.task.tdownload_decrypt$1Thread1.run(tdownload_decrypt.java:168), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]

As a result I have been just downloading a .Tivo file and using qsfix to decrypt to a .ts file. This works, but I am wondering if this is the proper solution.

BTW it seems as though tdownload_decrypt only fails on certain stations. I wonder if the failure has to do with the fact that Comcast went to MP4 compression and it is screwing up the encryption on some broadcasts.

*Edit:
I just tried downloading the Tivo file and running qsfix automatically for a movie and all the resulting file contains is audio. I then tried just having kmttg download the tivo file and then manually running qsfix. But all I get is some audio in the download. This is turning into more of a problem than I expected. Could this be a java problem? Or is the movie only partially copy protected? The station is AMC.*

Also, I cannot thank you enough for creating and maintaining this program. It is wonderful.


----------



## ThAbtO

Hyrax said:


> *I just tried downloading the Tivo file and running qsfix automatically for a movie and all the resulting file contains is audio. I then tried just having kmttg download the tivo file and then manually running qsfix. But all I get is some audio in the download. This is turning into more of a problem than I expected. Could this be a java problem? Or is the movie only partially copy protected? The station is AMC.*


What does KMTTG show for size and time for the recorded show? 
If it is 6-8Gb/hr, then you can use PS or TS download.
If its less, then only TS downloads or else you only get audio on PS downloads.


----------



## Hyrax

Thanks for the response. I shall double check to make sure I've not turned off TS Downloads. I have been changing a lot of settings to get this to work and it is possible that messed up.
I always try to use ts downloads because my hearing has gotten bad and I need closed captions (PS downloads seem to mess up closed captions more often than not). Also, Comcast went to MP4 containers over a year ago.


----------



## Hyrax

ThAbtO! Thanks to you I found the combination of settings that allow me to download those shows that gave me trouble. I didn't realize that those over-compressed channels were the ones that were messing up. Yes, you need TS Downloads enabled. But, you also need to turn on 'Decrypt using DirectShow Dump (DSD)'. I was using tivolibre. Also DSD means you cannot Combine Download and Decrypt.

Edit: But now the subtitles are messed up. Making progress, but ugh.


----------



## worachj

I could never get Comcast's MP4/H.264 shows to download without problems, and gave up. Some have reported success using VideoRedo. Good thing KMTTG's AutoSkip works on them! Its also a good thing that Comcast keeps my local stations MP2 because I have no problem with those.


----------



## Hyrax

worachj said:


> I could never get Comcast's MP4/H.264 shows to download without problems, and gave up.


Yes, thank goodness Comcast didn't mess up the locals. I finally got the right combination of settings to work with the troublesome Comcast stations. First of all, I only select TS Download, I do not select decrypt. I could select QS Fix, but for some reason it is 10 times faster to open VideoRedo manually and run quick fix from there. 
Note that this is only for stations that give me problems. With other stations I can combine download and decrypt and have kmttg call QS Fix and Ad Detect. 
Anyway, my problems seem solved. Thanks everyone for your comments and suggestions.


----------



## andrew1883

I have used kmttg in past years on past computers but I'm having trouble with this newish machine. I'm wondering if I'm missing a step or if something has changed.

My machine is Windows 10 64-bit and my TiVo is a Premiere. I installed Java 1.8.0_201 (both 32-bit and 64-bit), installed TiVo Desktop 2.8.2, and downloaded kmttg 2.4l.

When I double-click on kmttg.jar in c:\kmttg, a command prompt opens and closes again. I realize (or I believe) this is because I chose java.exe instead of javaw.exe as the associated application. I did this because with javaw.exe, nothing seemed to happen and at least I see the command prompt opening and immediately closing.

I think kmttg should at least launch even if TiVo Desktop isn't working? I did give the latter my MAK and when I click on "Pick Recordings to Transfer", it identifies there are 133 reordings, but when it finishes "getting" them, instead of a listing it returns "There was an error while attempting to retrieve data from the selected DVR. The system cannot find the file specified".

I'm hoping this is something simple. I realize I don't want to use TD over kmttg, I wanted to see if it worked at all (e.g. eliminate network problems). I worked through all the documentation I could find (and also googling for Java problems) but wasn't able to find anything that helped.

Thanks!


----------



## moyekj

Open a command window (cmd.exe) and then run the following from the kmttg installation directory (where kmttg.jar file resides):
cd c:\kmttg
java -jar kmttg.jar

This will allow you to see error messages being generated when attempting to start the program.


----------



## andrew1883

That's strange, kmttg opened and I got "required tools not detected..." which I know is normal. Gave it my MAK and it went off and downloaded and extracted the tools.

Told it to refresh my TiVo and there are a bunch of recordings. Downloading one now (I haven't configured for filename, options - just TS downloads for now - etc.

Am I right that I can't troubleshoot the double-click or shortcut method because this is working (no error messages)?

Thanks!
=aw


----------



## moyekj

File association issue. You can make a desktop shortcut which executes:
javaw.exe -jar c:\kmttg\kmttg.jar


----------



## andrew1883

Thanks. I'm worried about the file association, last night I spent a lot of time trying to get the .jar association changed from Acrobat to java.exe and/or javaw.exe (I assume kmttg doesn't care about 32 vs 64 bit Java). I had taken the advice in the docs of creating a desktop shortcut to kmttg.jar by copy&paste-shortcut but it didn't do anything (same as doubleclicking). 

I did manage to get it working by creating a shortcut from scratch, with that command (I included the full path to javaw.exe which I assume will be a problem when java updates, but 1 thing at a time).

Is there a way to fix this file association thing? It is definitely set to java or javaw when I look in properties.

Thanks!
=aw


----------



## andrew1883

Sorry, new problem. I'm downloading files and getting audio not video. Went back a few screens and found a report of something similar but I think I'm set up right.

This is happening with all the following:
- Show recorded Jan 20 on a local station (WFORDT CBS)
- Show recorded Jan 20 on HGTV
- 2 shows recorded Apr 17 on a digital channel (WFORDT2, MeTV or something)

On the main kmttg v2.4l screen, I have only TS downloads checked and encoding profile ff_h64_high_rate as these were the defaults.

Is there an easy fix for this?

[Added: TiVo Desktop still isn't working. I mention this in case it's related. Still have this problem:]


> TiVo Desktop isn't working. I did give it my MAK and when I click on "Pick Recordings to Transfer", it identifies there are 143 recordings, but when it finishes "getting" them, instead of a listing it returns "There was an error while attempting to retrieve data from the selected DVR. The system cannot find the file specified".


Thanks!


----------



## mlippert

Audio but no video is usually a symptom of PS instead of TS downloads, although I see that you have TS downloads checked.
I find it's easier to debug some of these things if you don't have kmttg remove the intermediary files. I'd go to configure/File settings and make sure all of the 4 _remove_ checkboxes were unchecked. Also on the Program Options tab make sure that _decrypt using tivolibre instead of tivodecode_ OR _decrypt using Direct Dump instead of tivodecode_ is checked (I don't know what happens if both are checked, and I think the latter is for when you've installed Tivo Desktop which you have, I have VideoRedo so I don't use either option for decoding).

On the main screen have the following checked:

TS Downloads
metadata
decrypt
QS Fix
and nothing else. And then start the jobs for one of the shows w/ issues.
I expect you to end up with

.tivo
.ts
.txt
.qsfix (I think, someone else should chime in w/ the QS fix file extension)

The .txt file is the metadata file (I find it nice to have for sending video back with pytivo, but you may not care, in which case uncheck metadata)

Reporting back with the files you got and their file sizes may help figure out what's going on.



andrew1883 said:


> Sorry, new problem. I'm downloading files and getting audio not video. Went back a few screens and found a report of something similar but I think I'm set up right.
> 
> This is happening with all the following:
> - Show recorded Jan 20 on a local station (WFORDT CBS)
> - Show recorded Jan 20 on HGTV
> - 2 shows recorded Apr 17 on a digital channel (WFORDT2, MeTV or something)
> 
> On the main kmttg v2.4l screen, I have only TS downloads checked and encoding profile ff_h64_high_rate as these were the defaults.


----------



## andrew1883

Thanks for the suggestions. I went back and confirmed I had TS downloads checked. All 4 "remove" boxes were unchecked, and the corresponding "do it" boxes were also unchecked. I checked the latter and left remove unchecked. I also had "Decrypt using tivolibre instead of tivodecode" and "tivolibre" DirectShow compatibility mode" checked as they were (I think) defaults. Maybe the DS compatibility requires using DSD?

I tried the same file (episode of Sea Hunt, 30min SD, nice and small). I did it first with TL and DS compatibility mode ("2nd"), then DSD and compatibility mode ("3rd"). "1st" is the one I did before, without the options checked.

These are the results:









I hope this will be helpful. Thanks again!

_[added: 2nd.ts and 3rd.ts play okay (AFAIK) in VLC, but in WMP it is just audio no video. 1st.TiVo is the same in WMP and won't play in VLC (unless they've added MAK support?)]_


----------



## ThAbtO

Sure looks like MPEG4 to me.


----------



## moyekj

You are missing Windows codecs capable of playing H.264 files. You need to install a full set of codecs such that WMP can play these H.264 files.


----------



## mlippert

If the .ts files are playing OK (video and audio) in VLC, then you are successfully downloading AND decrypting them! This is good.

Playing a .ts or a .tivo file in WMP is a different story. The .tivo file is still encrypted and I'm not sure what you need to do to make that work in WMP.

I suspect that there is no decoder for WMP for .ts files installed, or perhaps just not for the video encoded in that file (probably H.264).

On Windows I haven't used WMP in years, I install the K-Lite Codec Pack and use the included MPC (Media Player Classic), although if VLC is working for you, that seems like another option.

I believe you can transmux (put the streams in a different container w/o re-encoding them) from the .ts container to either .mpg (video of MPEG2) or .mp4 (video of H.264) using handbrake or ffmpeg (and the encoding option of kmttg, but someone else will have to tell you what profile to use, or how to create one if there isn't one). I've been doing that using VideoRedo manually.

How do you want to use the saved files? Serve them with Plex? Watch them locally? Download them to other devices? Copy them back to your tivo using pytivo? The end format you create and keep depends on how you want to use it.

Hope this helps.



andrew1883 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I went back and confirmed I had TS downloads checked. All 4 "remove" boxes were unchecked, and the corresponding "do it" boxes were also unchecked. I checked the latter and left remove unchecked. I also had "Decrypt using tivolibre instead of tivodecode" and "tivolibre" DirectShow compatibility mode" checked as they were (I think) defaults. Maybe the DS compatibility requires using DSD?
> 
> I tried the same file (episode of Sea Hunt, 30min SD, nice and small). I did it first with TL and DS compatibility mode ("2nd"), then DSD and compatibility mode ("3rd"). "1st" is the one I did before, without the options checked.
> 
> These are the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this will be helpful. Thanks again!
> 
> _[added: 2nd.ts and 3rd.ts play okay (AFAIK) in VLC, but in WMP it is just audio no video. 1st.TiVo is the same in WMP and won't play in VLC (unless they've added MAK support?)]_


----------



## ej42137

andrew1883 said:


> Is there a way to fix this file association thing? It is definitely set to java or javaw when I look in properties.


File associations may be displayed and modified by using the commands "ftype" and "assoc". There is command line help for both these commands, but Google might be helpful for some of the subtleties of their operation.


----------



## andrew1883

> Sure looks like MPEG4 to me.


Okay. Sorry but that doesn't mean much to me. I understand about MPEG4 encoding vs others, but the significance of it being MPEG4 or not being MPEG4 in this context is beyond me, sorry.


> You are missing Windows codecs capable of playing H.264 files.


My previous machine was Win 7 and it was moved from another Win 7 machine, so maybe I installed those codecs years ago and never needed to think about them again. From what I can tell, MS doesn't have free codecs available to handle this. Guess I'll use VLC (not a big loss in itself, but WMP could play .TiVo and VLC couldn't).


> The .tivo file is still encrypted and I'm not sure what you need to do to make that work in WMP.


Me neither, I must have done it years ago but can't reproduce it now. Maybe it's a Win 10 thing.


> How do you want to use the saved files?


In the past, I've either watched them directly on my Windows machine (with WMP) or moved them back to my TiVo (either pulling from the TiVo end, or pushing with pyTiVo, though I only dabbled in the latter and kept running into issues). Is there a big downside to going back to the TiVo with non-.TiVo files? I'm happy to store as non-encrypted with an associated metadata file, but not if there's a cost in functionality on the TiVo end (e.g. if there's a loss of some playback controls, to pick one at random). 


> File associations may be displayed and modified by using the commands "ftype" and "assoc".


Thanks, I had done both command-line changes using those commands, and GUI changes by right-clicking, but it still didn't seem to work. Now I have a command shortcut which seems to work but is less elegant than associating a filetype.

Thank you everyone. For now I'm just downloading recordings before they expired off the TiVo, and saving every file it generates. I'll worry about which to keep when I start to run out of space. 

If I'm missing anything, or going to run into trouble, please do let me know.


----------



## mlippert

@andrew1883 I'd recommend installing the standard K-Lite Codec Pack Download K-Lite Codec Pack Standard

That gives you a ton of standard codecs so you can play just about everything. I prefer using MPC to WMP to play video (included w/ the codec pack), but having the codecs installed may let you use either (I just haven't tried WMP to verify that).

Pushing to your Tivo from anywhere was broken/removed by Tivo so it's not possible anymore.

In order to pull from your Tivo you have to be running something on your computer. I use pyTivo in which case I highly recommend storing the decrypted file and the metadata file (And I don't know of any downside to doing that, the video AND closed captions work on the Tivo and the metadata file gets the normal information displayed about that video).

However you should verify that your downloaded file plays to the end, TS downloads get random errors (that's encrypted and therefore also decrypted), @ClearToLand will tell you all about it. Running the download through VideoRedo QS Fix also cleans up (by removing the sections w/ errors) the video so it should play and transfer back to your TiVo just fine.


----------



## andrew1883

Thanks, I downloaded the codecs and I'll look at my options after. That said, WMP was never my first choice as a player, it was just what played .TiVo  We usually watch with the closed captions on, so that's a good data point. "Decrypted" file is .TS, right?

I assume I need VRD to run the download through QS Fix (i.e. it's not some component they've made widely available)? I've looked at VRD many times over the years and always thought it didn't give me anything I needed that I didn't already have. "Commercial detection/removal" always seemed like a big thing (though maybe not worth $50) but now SKIP is nice (and free .

I'll happily get VRD+ (or TVS5) if there's some benefit.Is there a comparison somewhere of VRD+ vs kmttg (or adding VRD+ to kmttg, if that's the normal scenario)? If there's an article or discussion of getting up and running using kmttg, I'll also happily read there, this thread is 604pp which is long and I feel bad adding to it to say "I'm stuck".

[added: I'm still leaving all "Remove" boxes unchecked on the File Settings tab. I have lots of space right now, but should I be telling kmttg to "Remove .TiVo after file decrypt"? Any of the other 3 boxes?]

Thanks again!


----------



## mlippert

@andrew1883 No one can be expected to read through this thread from its beginning!
I think at this point, if you've looked through the kmttg docs before asking questions here, you've done more than most, and this is the place to ask for help when you get stuck.

Yes the .TS file is the decrypted file.

VRD doesn't replace kmttg, it supplements it. I've owned a copy (and have upgraded once or twice) and have always thought it was well worth my $$$. There very well may be other free ways to accomplish what it does for you, but it always seemed like those "mostly" worked, such as with the QS Fix processing. And the free ways may have vastly improved since I last looked (which was very long ago as I have VRD).

I only mentioned VRD again because of the random transport stream errors getting video from the TiVo. There is a thread devoted to the issue (Downloading to computer, files corrupted). I know from that thread that people had problems uploading their saved .tivo files back to the TiVo because of this corruption. And of course if the source .tivo file is corrupted the decrypted .ts file will also be corrupted in those same places. VRD does a good job cutting out those corrupted sections such that the resulting file can be successfully sent back to the TiVo.

Again I've personally been happy with VRD and I believe @moyekj also uses it, which is a pretty good endorsement to me, but there are probably alternatives out there, I can only tell you about what's been working for me.

kmttg does a great job w/ SKIP, but I always still review the cuts before removing those sections, because otherwise they will cut parts of the program sometimes, or leave in parts of commercials (less of an issue, but still).

I also prefer having the local files be .mpg or .mp4 depending on the video codec, rather than .ts and I use VRD to do that transformation without re-encoding (which since the video formats are lossy would involve losing some more information from the original).


----------



## ClearToLand

ThAbtO said:


> What does KMTTG show for size and time for the recorded show?
> *If it is 6-8Gb/hr, then you can use PS or TS download.*
> If its less, then only TS downloads or else you only get audio on PS downloads.


File size doesn't matter - MPEG-2 vs MPEG-4 does.

With FiOS in Central Jersey, NBC HD is down to an all-time low of ~4GB/hr for HD since they sold back their original frequency and now share one with a Spanish station (TeleMundo?). Also, many (FiOS) SD shows (that I regularly record and transfer to Plex) get down to ~2GB/hr but are still MPEG-2 and thus will work with either TS or PS.

Personally, I now use TS (with @Dan203 's excellent PyTiVo Desktop program; just for the download function) exclusively because of the corrupt Closed Captions that usually result from PS transfers.

Bottom Line: Folks experiencing a problem with 'Audio Only' files need to visit their TiVo Diagnostics Page and check what codec (MPEG-2 or H.264) the channel in question is using.


----------



## ClearToLand

worachj said:


> *I could never get Comcast's MP4/H.264 shows to download without problems, and gave up.* Some have reported success using VideoRedo. Good thing KMTTG's AutoSkip works on them! Its also a good thing that Comcast keeps my local stations MP2 because I have no problem with those.


Have you tried @Dan203 's PyTiVo Desktop?

It's the *ONLY* TiVo-to-PC transfer program that actually checks for TS Sync Errors. When folks post "I never get any transfer errors with kmttg" you can equate that to saying "My Check Engine Light never comes on" (_since the bulb blew out / I disconnected the wire_). kmttg doesn't check for TS Sync Errors; PyTiVo Desktop does.

When a .tivo file created from a TS transfer has TS Sync Errors, QS Fix in VideoReDo *DELETES* those bad blocks (in 188 byte chunks). Whether or not you notice these 'glitches' in the subsequent playback is up to you but in order to 'clean up' these errors, data is definitely removed. If enough sequential blocks are removed, you may see the playback 'jump'. A few folks have posted how the QS Fixed file is shorter time-wise.

Recently Star War The Force Awakens aired on TNT (then TBS). On TNT, it was just under 18GB; on TBS just under 13GB. I copied it from Roamio A to Roamio C and initial TS transfer attempts had 440 TS Sync Errors. But by cleaning out 100GB of free space (Permanent Delete -> Contiguous) on Roamio B and eventually lowering the QoS Rate Limit on my Managed Switch to 16Mbps, I was able to get an error-free .tivo file that I then passed onto kmttg for processing (decrypt, cut commercials using AutoSkip file, create Closed Captions and metadata files). [I documented this workflow on TCF last year.]

Too bad you don't have your Roamio Basic any longer. @reneg had better results with his Roamio than his Bolt (different processor speeds). But, if you want *COMPLETE* TS file transfers, PyTiVo Desktop is the only current transfer method available.


----------



## mlippert

ClearToLand said:


> But, if you want *COMPLETE* TS file transfers, PyTiVo Desktop is the only current transfer method available.


Well to be fair, it's the easiest, but my version of pytivo does the same thing with slightly better reporting on the errors found, so I wouldn't say *ONLY* . My version of pytivo is MUCH harder to install than Dan's, and the UI is the same as the original pytivo, instead of Dan's improved UI.


----------



## giomania

mlippert said:


> @andrew1883 No one can be expected to read through this thread from its beginning!
> I think at this point, if you've looked through the kmttg docs before asking questions here, you've done more than most, and this is the place to ask for help when you get stuck.
> 
> Yes the .TS file is the decrypted file.
> 
> VRD doesn't replace kmttg, it supplements it. I've owned a copy (and have upgraded once or twice) and have always thought it was well worth my $$$. There very well may be other free ways to accomplish what it does for you, but it always seemed like those "mostly" worked, such as with the QS Fix processing. And the free ways may have vastly improved since I last looked (which was very long ago as I have VRD).
> 
> I only mentioned VRD again because of the random transport stream errors getting video from the TiVo. There is a thread devoted to the issue (Downloading to computer, files corrupted). I know from that thread that people had problems uploading their saved .tivo files back to the TiVo because of this corruption. And of course if the source .tivo file is corrupted the decrypted .ts file will also be corrupted in those same places. VRD does a good job cutting out those corrupted sections such that the resulting file can be successfully sent back to the TiVo.
> 
> Again I've personally been happy with VRD and I believe @moyekj also uses it, which is a pretty good endorsement to me, but there are probably alternatives out there, I can only tell you about what's been working for me.
> 
> kmttg does a great job w/ SKIP, but I always still review the cuts before removing those sections, because otherwise they will cut parts of the program sometimes, or leave in parts of commercials (less of an issue, but still).
> 
> I also prefer having the local files be .mpg or .mp4 depending on the video codec, rather than .ts and I use VRD to do that transformation without re-encoding (which since the video formats are lossy would involve losing some more information from the original).


Thanks for this synopsis. I was trying out VideoRedo (via the limited trial) with KMTTG, and I had all kinds of issues that I am convinced were related to the free trial license.

I also thought about just using Handbrake, as I use that to transcode my DVD and BD sourced MKV's to mp4. I did read some posts about the differences between VRD and Handbrake but they were from ~2015, as I recall.

Then I just tried using KMTTG to download and decrypt because I realized I could just play them via my Media PC running a Plex server. That said, I was unaware of the TS errors you mentioned.

I noticed the VRD profiles in KMTTG, and don't remember any details, but which of those profile options are just converting .TS to .MPEG or .mp4 vice transcoding?

Thank You.

Mark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mlippert

giomania said:


> Thanks for this synopsis. I was trying out VideoRedo (via the limited trial) with KMTTG, and I had all kinds of issues that I am convinced were related to the free trial license.
> 
> I also thought about just using Handbrake, as I use that to transcode my DVD and BD sourced MKV's to mp4. I did read some posts about the differences between VRD and Handbrake but they were from ~2015, as I recall.
> 
> Then I just tried using KMTTG to download and decrypt because I realized I could just play them via my Media PC running a Plex server. That said, I was unaware of the TS errors you mentioned.
> 
> I noticed the VRD profiles in KMTTG, and don't remember any details, but which of those profile options are just converting .TS to .MPEG or .mp4 vice transcoding?


I'm pretty sure you can use handbrake or ffmpeg to transmux vs transcode the .ts to .mp4 or .mpg, although I'm not the one to tell you how.

Sadly, I don't know of a profile, VRD or otherwise, that would transmux a .ts file to either a .mpg or a .mp4 depending on whether that .ts file contained an MPEG2 or an h.264 video stream.

I'm not even sure if there's a profile that would transmux a .ts containing h.264 to a .mp4 (even if it transcoded the .ts if it had an MPEG2 stream). I'd find that useful, because I only download .ts files from the channels that are h.264. Of course what I'd really like is for kmttg's VRD QS Fix step to output a .mp4 when a TS .tivo is being decrypted. Kevin has said that's not possible, so I just do that manually when I use VRD to review the ad cuts. Doing that saves a step since the transmux is happening at the same time as cutting out the ads.


----------



## andrew1883

mlippert said:


> VRD doesn't replace kmttg, it supplements it.


Other than QSFix, are there specific things VRD gives me? I've looked at it several times in the past but never pulled the trigger because I was getting what I wanted (move .TiVo files to PC, move .TiVo files to Premiere later when I want to watch them) without it. But I've also never worried about playing on other devices, removing commercials, etc.



> random transport stream errors getting video from the TiVo. There is a thread devoted to the issue (Downloading to computer, files corrupted). ... VRD does a good job cutting out those corrupted sections such that the resulting file can be successfully sent back to the TiVo.


I'm seeing a lot of corrupted files this month. Not trying to move back to my Premiere, just playing the .TS using VLC. The shows starts okay but then at some point there's some corruption (e.g. 01.31.2019-11.21.12 ) which might get worse, then the rest is either out of sync or has no audio at all. I'm finding this by starting the .TS playing, then jumping to almost the end. I read that VRD lets you re-sync audio but it seems like it's just by shifting everything (and QSFix works but cutting out bits?).



> I also prefer having the local files be .mpg or .mp4 depending on the video codec, rather than .ts and I use VRD to do that transformation without re-encoding (which since the video formats are lossy would involve losing some more information from the original).


Great, another reason for VRD. 



ClearToLand said:


> Have you tried @Dan203 's PyTiVo Desktop?
> 
> It's the *ONLY* TiVo-to-PC transfer program that actually checks for TS Sync Errors. When folks post "I never get any transfer errors with kmttg" you can equate that to saying "My Check Engine Light never comes on" (_since the bulb blew out / I disconnected the wire_). kmttg doesn't check for TS Sync Errors; PyTiVo Desktop does.


I'm surprised by this (but I believe it). I would have thought some level of inherent (to file transfer) error correction would fix things. I've been transferring from TiVo Premiere (wired to router, maybe 6' cable) to ThinkPad (WiFi, maybe 15' from router). It's an Asus RT-N12D1 router, not the greatest but not a generic device either (it claims to have QoS but when I tried to set it up to support a VoIP connection, I couldn't figure it out). Would a cabled connection help? My notebook doesn't have a real ethernet port but there's an adapter I can get (or a USB adapter) and I might have a cable that long. I just figured I'd get transmission errors, not corrupted files.



> QS Fix in VideoReDo *DELETES* those bad blocks (in 188 byte chunks). Whether or not you notice these 'glitches' in the subsequent playback is up to you but in order to 'clean up' these errors, data is definitely removed. If enough sequential blocks are removed, you may see the playback 'jump'.


I guess if the .TS file takes 5min of playback for the picture to recover, and audio never does, I'd probably notice the jump. 



> But, if you want *COMPLETE* TS file transfers, PyTiVo Desktop is the only current transfer method available.


I downloaded PyTiVo Desktop and it runs okay, but it says there are no TiVos (though kmttg and TiVo Desktop see the Premiere [still can't get a NPL through TD, but theoretically don't need it if kmttg or PD would work?]). Can't find any documentation either, I know this isn't the place but where would I find it?

Thanks all!
=aw


----------



## mlippert

andrew1883 said:


> Other than QSFix, are there specific things VRD gives me? I've looked at it several times in the past but never pulled the trigger because I was getting what I wanted (move .TiVo files to PC, move .TiVo files to Premiere later when I want to watch them) without it. But I've also never worried about playing on other devices, removing commercials, etc.


If you really don't care about transforming to other formats, then QSFix is probably the biggest thing. Of course included in the QSFix is also excising those TS corrupted parts that may make the video unwatchable.

I haven't seen any huge corrupted sections of video here's an example of the sync error report for a download that had errors on all 4 attempts:


Code:


%YAML 1.2
---
fileName            : "Freaky Friday (1976) (Aug_10_2018, DISNEYHD-E).tivo"
fileSize            : 4244537568
tivoName            : LivingRoomRoamio (192.168.100.81)
downloadStarted     : 2018-08-11T20:20:15Z
attemptSaved        : 4
totalErrorPackets   : 148
downloadAttempts:
    - attemptNumber : 1
      status        : sync_errors_saved
      transfer      : { bytes:  4244537568, seconds:  786.5, rate: " 41.17 Mb/s" }
      errorPackets:
          - { count:     70, start:  1130328096, end:  1130341256, startMB:  1077.96 }
          - { count:      5, start:  1502777716, end:  1502778656, startMB:  1433.16 }
          - { count:    117, start:  2684869828, end:  2684891824, startMB:  2560.49 }
          - { count:     19, start:  3057001352, end:  3057004924, startMB:  2915.38 }
          - { count:      9, start:  3850902980, end:  3850904672, startMB:  3672.51 }
          - { count:      3, start:  3850904860, end:  3850905424, startMB:  3672.51 }
          - { count:     14, start:  3850905424, end:  3850908056, startMB:  3672.51 }
    - attemptNumber : 2
      status        : sync_errors_saved
      transfer      : { bytes:  4244537568, seconds:  784.1, rate: " 41.30 Mb/s" }
      errorPackets:
          - { count:     28, start:   758954212, end:   758959476, startMB:   723.80 }
          - { count:     43, start:  2313695224, end:  2313703308, startMB:  2206.51 }
          - { count:    117, start:  2684869828, end:  2684891824, startMB:  2560.49 }
          - { count:     19, start:  3057001352, end:  3057004924, startMB:  2915.38 }
          - { count:     13, start:  3850902980, end:  3850905424, startMB:  3672.51 }
          - { count:     14, start:  3850905424, end:  3850908056, startMB:  3672.51 }
    - attemptNumber : 3
      status        : sync_errors_aborted
      transfer      : { bytes:  4238771984, seconds:  737.8, rate: " 43.83 Mb/s" }
      errorPackets:
          - { count:      5, start:  1502777716, end:  1502778656, startMB:  1433.16 }
          - { count:     46, start:  1893086208, end:  1893094856, startMB:  1805.39 }
          - { count:     92, start:  1893095044, end:  1893112340, startMB:  1805.40 }
          - { count:    108, start:  4243259168, end:  4243279472, startMB:  4046.69 }
          - { count:     65, start:  4243279660, end:  4243291880, startMB:  4046.71 }
    - attemptNumber : 4
      status        : sync_errors_saved
      transfer      : { bytes:  4244537568, seconds:  717.7, rate: " 45.12 Mb/s" }
      errorPackets:
          - { count:      5, start:  1502777716, end:  1502778656, startMB:  1433.16 }
          - { count:     21, start:  2684869828, end:  2684873776, startMB:  2560.49 }
          - { count:     95, start:  2684873964, end:  2684891824, startMB:  2560.50 }
          - { count:     13, start:  3850902980, end:  3850905424, startMB:  3672.51 }
          - { count:     14, start:  3850905424, end:  3850908056, startMB:  3672.51 }
...

But you can see that the pieces aren't that large, even in total. This saved version had 148 bad packets, and each packet is 188 bytes, so that was 27824 bytes total, some of which is packet overhead. That much data probably isn't even one corrupted frame, much less a whole second's worth of frames (30 frames/second?).
Of course if there are 7 different corrupted sections that could be 7 different frames that would have to be removed, or maybe a few more depending, but even so, it seems not enough to really disturb your viewing of the video by being removed.

VRD has been quite good about leaving me with a watchable video. (I have had some cases where when VRD cut some sections out, the audio and video were out of sync, but I just contacted VRD support sent them the sample files and they fixed the issue. Like I said, I'm very happy to own their software.

As for how to get "clean" downloads, a hardwired connection will not help. As far as anyone can tell the corruption is happening ON the TiVo itself, and it's somewhat random as to what section gets corrupted.

There's a thread for @Dan203 's TiVo Desktop Easier to use pyTivo

Hope all this helps


----------



## andrew1883

Thank you, that is helpful. Maybe I'll give VRD a try (though I seem to be getting all sorts of software to support a TiVo that may not have a lot more life -- and I doubt I'd invest the crazy sums they ask now for lifetime service).

I read the other thread about corruption Downloading to computer, files corrupted and while it's mostly way over my head, it did seem the problems were mitigated by throttling the transfer, I guess so the TiVo can keep up. My cheap Asus RT-N12D1 router has a QoS setting that includes "Bandwidth Limiter", I set it for 10Mbps and then 5Mbps on the TiVo but it doesn't seem to be slowing down. For example, a 31min SD recording off AntennaTV transferred in about 2min ["*size=579.63 MB elapsed=0:01:53 (43.03 Mbps)*" to be precise], which feels like that QoS setting isn't working. I probably just don't know what it's doing, but it seems pretty straightforward. Guess I can try NetLimiter 4 Lite? Is limiting speed something that could be added to kmttg? Obviously it would have to be worth the effort, and I don't know how much effort that is (wouldn't need to be very flexible, maybe even a toggle or multiple choice with only a couple of choices).










If anyone has ideas of other things I can try, please let me know. I guess NetLimiter is next.

Thanks!


----------



## andrew1883

A quick follow-up to say I downloaded a trial of Net Limiter and set pytivo.exe to 5 Mb/s (which it presents as 610.35 KB/s). pyTivo Desktop immediately slowed from 30-50 Mb/s.

Before using Net Limiter, this one movie (The Harvey Girls, recorded on TCMHD with duration 1:45:59 and size 2.91 GB) has been failing (defined as downloading with packet errors) over and over. It usually first generated 135 errors at about the same point, so consistently I wonder(ed) if there was actually a problem with the recording. Other errors would appear in variable quantities.









With the DL limited to 5 Mb/s, PTD successfully downloaded the movie with no packet errors, the first time. Of course it took longer than before, I assume 6-10x since it went from 30-50 Mb/s to 5 Mb/s. Guess I could try 10 Mb/s and see if it's better (TiVo Premiere). I feel like I should stick with PTD (and 5 tries) in case some errors are introduced, though I prefer kmttg's flexibility of filenaming but knowing the file is as clean as it's going to get, might be worth it. OTOH if I consistently get clean transfers at 5 Mb/s with PTD, perhaps I can trust my TiVo Premiere to handle it and stick with kmttg. 

[added: I turned Net Limiter up from 5 Mb/s to 7 Mb/s and got a clean 1st try on a 1:45 movie (11 GB) but errors on another that's running now. Guess I'll go back to 5. 

Thanks everyone for the help so far, and thanks to the developers for all this great software. Any additional tips will be appreciated. 

=aw


----------



## scottb

I have a KMTTG support question:

Question about new KMTTG consistent crash on "mediainfo cli" after a prior long run of KMTTG stability:

Possible recent system changes that could have triggered new "mediainfo cli" crash:
Recently updated Java when java update notification became available
MS Office 2013 application patches delivered by Windows Update Online

System:
Windows 7 64-bit
Java 8 update 201 (64-bit) - 8.0.2010.9 (Java upgrade performed 1/21/2019, but crash started on 2/9/2019)
KMTTG 2.4l
KMTTG win 32 tools 2.1n.zip

Crash appears to occur during or near end of KMTTG transfer from TiVo to PC:

Windows Event Viewer Application Log:
Log Name: Application
Source: Application Error
Date: 2/9/2019 10:50:21 AM
Event ID: 1000
Task Category: (100)
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: OSCAR
Description:
Faulting application name: mediainfo.exe, version: 0.7.59.0, time stamp: 0x512744ad
Faulting module name: MediaInfo.dll, version: 0.7.62.0, time stamp: 0x51274491
Exception code: 0xc000000d
Fault offset: 0x00216050
Faulting process id: 0x2544
Faulting application start time: 0x01d4c0a84e9e64b0
Faulting application path: C:\KMTTG\mediainfo_cli\mediainfo.exe
Faulting module path: C:\KMTTG\mediainfo_cli\MediaInfo.dll
Report Id: 8cf7e391-2c9b-11e9-bd95-382c4a6f0785
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Application Error" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">1000</EventID>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>100</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2019-02-09T18:50:21.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>1782863</EventRecordID>
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>OSCAR</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
mediainfo.exe
0.7.59.0
512744ad
MediaInfo.dll
0.7.62.0
51274491
c000000d
00216050
2544
01d4c0a84e9e64b0
C:\KMTTG\mediainfo_cli\mediainfo.exe
C:\KMTTG\mediainfo_cli\MediaInfo.dll
8cf7e391-2c9b-11e9-bd95-382c4a6f0785
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## scottb

Update:

So, I went to: MediaInfo - Download MediaInfo for Microsoft Windows and updated MediaInfo from 0.7 to 18.12, and so far, the KMTTG transfer mediaInfo-cli application crashes have stopped. Maybe this will help someone else having the same issue.

Scott



scottb said:


> I have a KMTTG support question:
> 
> Question about new KMTTG consistent crash on "mediainfo cli" after a prior long run of KMTTG stability:
> 
> Possible recent system changes that could have triggered new "mediainfo cli" crash:
> Recently updated Java when java update notification became available
> MS Office 2013 application patches delivered by Windows Update Online
> 
> System:
> Windows 7 64-bit
> Java 8 update 201 (64-bit) - 8.0.2010.9 (Java upgrade performed 1/21/2019, but crash started on 2/9/2019)
> KMTTG 2.4l
> KMTTG win 32 tools 2.1n.zip
> 
> Crash appears to occur during or near end of KMTTG transfer from TiVo to PC:
> 
> Windows Event Viewer Application Log:
> Log Name: Application
> Source: Application Error
> Date: 2/9/2019 10:50:21 AM
> Event ID: 1000
> Task Category: (100)
> Level: Error
> Keywords: Classic
> User: N/A
> Computer: OSCAR
> Description:
> Faulting application name: mediainfo.exe, version: 0.7.59.0, time stamp: 0x512744ad
> Faulting module name: MediaInfo.dll, version: 0.7.62.0, time stamp: 0x51274491
> Exception code: 0xc000000d
> Fault offset: 0x00216050
> Faulting process id: 0x2544
> Faulting application start time: 0x01d4c0a84e9e64b0
> Faulting application path: C:\KMTTG\mediainfo_cli\mediainfo.exe
> Faulting module path: C:\KMTTG\mediainfo_cli\MediaInfo.dll
> Report Id: 8cf7e391-2c9b-11e9-bd95-382c4a6f0785
> Event Xml:
> <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
> <System>
> <Provider Name="Application Error" />
> <EventID Qualifiers="0">1000</EventID>
> <Level>2</Level>
> <Task>100</Task>
> <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
> <TimeCreated SystemTime="2019-02-09T18:50:21.000000000Z" />
> <EventRecordID>1782863</EventRecordID>
> <Channel>Application</Channel>
> <Computer>OSCAR</Computer>
> <Security />
> </System>
> <EventData>
> mediainfo.exe
> 0.7.59.0
> 512744ad
> MediaInfo.dll
> 0.7.62.0
> 51274491
> c000000d
> 00216050
> 2544
> 01d4c0a84e9e64b0
> C:\KMTTG\mediainfo_cli\mediainfo.exe
> C:\KMTTG\mediainfo_cli\MediaInfo.dll
> 8cf7e391-2c9b-11e9-bd95-382c4a6f0785
> </EventData>
> </Event>


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

So I have Comcast with the mpeg4 switch and am trying to offload a show to my computer but all I get is garbles with no sound. I have transport stream selected as the option with checking for errors and rejecting if any are found. Is this correct?


----------



## mlippert

PSU_Sudzi said:


> So I have Comcast with the mpeg4 switch and am trying to offload a show to my computer but all I get is garbles with no sound. I have transport stream selected as the option with checking for errors and rejecting if any are found. Is this correct?


Are you running kmttg (which this thread is for) or PyTivo Desktop (you should be using the Easier to use pyTivo thread for that)

I ask because the options you mention sound more like the latter.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

mlippert said:


> Are you running kmttg (which this thread is for) or PyTivo Desktop (you should be using the Easier to use pyTivo thread for that)
> 
> I ask because the options you mention sound more like the latter.


I've actually tried it using both programs and get the same result but will repost this there (thanks for the heads up, came across this thread via the search feature). Is there a way to make mpeg4 transfers work in kmttg?


----------



## mlippert

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I've actually tried it using both programs and get the same result but will repost this there (thanks for the heads up, came across this thread via the search feature). Is there a way to make mpeg4 transfers work in kmttg?


Using kmttg for mpeg4 transfers have been working fine for people here. I personally have been using my own customized version of pytivo do download from h.264 channels, so I'm not the best person to help you. I know you do have to use TS downloads, and other than using VideoRedo (which is a Windows app) I'm not sure how you should best deal with the errors that occur randomly with TS downloads.
It wouldn't hurt to verify you environment (OS, version of kmttg, TiVo) for others here to be able to help you.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

mlippert said:


> Using kmttg for mpeg4 transfers have been working fine for people here. I personally have been using my own customized version of pytivo do download from h.264 channels, so I'm not the best person to help you. I know you do have to use TS downloads, and other than using VideoRedo (which is a Windows app) I'm not sure how you should best deal with the errors that occur randomly with TS downloads.
> It wouldn't hurt to verify you environment (OS, version of kmttg, TiVo) for others here to be able to help you.


I'm running Windows 10, gen3 of the UI (version before Hydra), and I was using v2.4h and just switched to v2.4l but still get the same result. Have TS stream checked and metadata and decrypt.


----------



## reneg

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I've actually tried it using both programs and get the same result but will repost this there (thanks for the heads up, came across this thread via the search feature). Is there a way to make mpeg4 transfers work in kmttg?


In kmttg, next to the green start jobs button, there is a checkbox for TS Downloads, check that and decrypt checkbox. The decrypt checkbox will convert the .tivo file to a .ts file. There are multiple methods of decrypt supported by kmttg - tivodecode (default), tivolibre, DirectShow Dump, or Videoredo. I use Videoredo to decrypt my files, it's enabled under the Videoredo tab instead of Program Options like the other decrypt methods.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

reneg said:


> In kmttg, next to the green start jobs button, there is a checkbox for TS Downloads, check that and decrypt checkbox. The decrypt checkbox will convert the .tivo file to a .ts file. There are multiple methods of decrypt supported by kmttg - tivodecode (default), tivolibre, DirectShow Dump, or Videoredo. I use Videoredo to decrypt my files, it's enabled under the Videoredo tab instead of Program Options like the other decrypt methods.


It looks like after the TS file was complete, I could view that video but not the TIVO file, I guess that's how it supposed to work? Thank you both for your help!


----------



## reneg

PSU_Sudzi said:


> It looks like after the TS file was complete, I could view that video but not the TIVO file, I guess that's how it supposed to work? Thank you both for your help!


I usually check the Remove .Tivo file after decrypt option and only deal with .ts files.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

reneg said:


> I usually check the Remove .Tivo file after decrypt option and only deal with .ts files.


Will do that now as it's unwatchable.


----------



## Nony_ID

Can someone please tell me how to fix my TiVo names in kmttg & how to delete duplicate TiVos? I've made a mess I can't figure out how to fix.

I'm still relatively new to TiVos (the plan was to gradually transition from Moxis) & am a very basic kmttg user. We started out with 2 Roamio Plus (1 TB) after Christmas & I managed to get kmttg working for my basic needs.

A couple of weeks ago, it looked like the EPG was ending for the Moxis (was ultimately restored about 48 hours before the last guide data ended), so the gradual transition became urgent & we acquired 2 more Roamio Plus with 2 TB drives. That's where the problem started because I moved the TiVos around.

kmttg now shows that I've got 6 TiVos with 4 IP addresses -- I've got 4. Each TiVo is correctly named on each box, shows the correct IP address, & appears correctly at Tivo Online.

* In kmttg, I've tried deleting the duplicate TiVos (File, Configuration, select duplicate TiVo, hit DEL, then OK), but the changes don't seem to stick -- the duplicates remain after exiting & restarting kmttg.*

It's easy enough for me to mentally ignore one of the duplicates (which is what I've done for the last week or so) because it has a name I don't care about (DVR-D4F3), but I'm hopelessly confused by Living Room and Living Room (2).

TIA


----------



## ClearToLand

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I've actually tried it using both programs and get the same result but will repost this there (thanks for the heads up, came across this thread via the search feature). *Is there a way to make mpeg4 transfers work in kmttg?*


MPEG-4 / H.264 / AVC files transfer (i.e. 'work') in all of the TiVo-to-PC transfer tools (i.e. kmttg, pyTiVo, pyTiVo Desktop, TiVo Desktop, http, etc...) able to use Transport Stream Transfer Protocol but currently *only* @Dan203 's pyTiVo Desktop has a method for monitoring (and reacting to) TS Sync Errors (i.e. retry until no errors).

Others prefer to use VideoReDo 'after-the-fact' - the bad sectors can be removed and the timestamps properly updated. If the error count is small enough, you may not even notice the missing material during playback. Some TCF users report seconds; others report minutes; ymmv.


----------



## ClearToLand

mlippert said:


> *Using kmttg for mpeg4 transfers have been working fine for people here*... ...I'm not sure how you should best deal *with the errors that occur randomly with TS downloads*..


COUGH! 

I don't see how you can use 'fine' and 'with random errors' in the same sentence. 

If a tree falls in the woods and no one is there to hear it, does it still make a sound?

If a TiVo-to-PC Transport Stream Transfer Protocol file transfer contains a TS Sync Error that is not reported, is the sector still bad?

If / when my health improves, I'd love to learn enough Java to be able to hack the kmttg download module to check for "*0x47 every 188*" but until then I'm content with 100% error free .tivo files transferred with pyTiVo Desktop and then processed by kmttg (.ts, .txt, .srt, .edl) in the FILES tab (mostly).


----------



## ClearToLand

reneg said:


> ...I use Videoredo to decrypt my files...


Have you abandoned pyTiVo Desktop and bandwidth limiting?


----------



## ClearToLand

andrew1883 said:


> ...I read the other thread about corruption Downloading to computer, files corrupted and while it's mostly way over my head, it did seem the problems were mitigated by throttling the transfer, I guess so the TiVo can keep up. My cheap Asus RT-N12D1 router has a QoS setting that includes "Bandwidth Limiter", I set it for 10Mbps and then 5Mbps on the TiVo but it doesn't seem to be slowing down...


QoS / Bandwidth Limiting on a router is between your LAN (LAN ports) and the Internet (your WAN port). To affect TS Sync Errors, you need it between your TiVo and your PC, both residing on your LAN. That's why I used a managed network switch and @reneg used a program on his PC.


----------



## mlippert

ClearToLand said:


> COUGH!
> 
> I don't see how you can use 'fine' and 'with random errors' in the same sentence.
> 
> If a tree falls in the woods and no one is there to hear it, does it still make a sound?
> 
> If a TiVo-to-PC Transport Stream Transfer Protocol file transfer contains a TS Sync Error that is not reported, is the sector still bad?
> 
> If / when my health improves, I'd love to learn enough Java to be able to hack the kmttg download module to check for "*0x47 every 188*" but until then I'm content with 100% error free .tivo files transferred with pyTiVo Desktop and then processed by kmttg (.ts, .txt, .srt, .edl) in the FILES tab (mostly).


Heh, very funny 
But in all seriousness, if the errors after correction/removal are not noticeable how is that any different from converting the video to a different lossy format? If you convert to a different lossy format you've lost parts of the original, but if you can't tell, it will be *fine* for you 

That said, I do use my version of pytivo to download all h.264 videos and use kmttg afterwards as you do, but even then I usually don't worry if after 4 attempts I have less than 300 back blocks, and I let videoredo clean it up. My pytivo reports enough info that I can use videoredo to see where the error occurs if I care. When I initially did that, many times the error was in a commercial I'm was cutting out anyway. I've stopped checking because the result after videoredo cleaned it up was fine for me.


----------



## ClearToLand

andrew1883 said:


> A quick follow-up to say I downloaded a trial of Net Limiter and set pytivo.exe to *5 Mb/s* (which it presents as 610.35 KB/s). pyTivo Desktop immediately slowed from *30-50 Mb/s*...
> 
> ...With the DL limited to *5 Mb/s*, PTD successfully downloaded the movie with no packet errors, the first time. Of course it took longer than before, I *assume 6-10x* since it went from *30-50 Mb/s* to 5 Mb/s. Guess I could try 10 Mb/s and see if it's better (TiVo Premiere). I feel like I should stick with PTD (and 5 tries) in case some errors are introduced, though I prefer kmttg's flexibility of filenaming but knowing the file is as clean as it's going to get, might be worth it. OTOH if I consistently get clean transfers at 5 Mb/s with PTD, perhaps I can trust my TiVo Premiere to handle it and stick with kmttg.
> 
> [added: I turned Net Limiter up from 5 Mb/s to 7 Mb/s and got a clean 1st try on a 1:45 movie (11 GB) but errors on another that's running now. Guess I'll go back to 5.


You're confusing "Apples & Oranges" here:

*b* = bits; *B* = bytes; 1 B(yte) = 8 b(its); 1MB/s = 8Mb/s; 5MB/s = 40Mb/s​
When @reneg initially began using Net Limiter, I asked him to stick with keeping our discussions in Mb/s (bits) even though Net Limiter, AFAICT, deals with MB/s (bytes) but he didn't agree. IMO, those folks not technical can easily miss the b vs B difference.

You're the first TCF member with a Premiere that has shown an interest in TS Sync Errors and Bandwidth Throttling. Since the Premiere has a slower CPU than both the Roamio Basic / OTAs that I use and the Bolts that @mlippert (wireless) and @reneg (wired) use, what is the unthrottled maximum transfer speed TiVo-to-PC reported in Network Diagnostics for your (wired?) Premiere?

FYI, I do my TiVo-to-PC transfers in batches (~20-30 files). With "Retries=5", I start out unthrottled (~93.5Mbps). Sometimes *MANY* shows transfer error-free. Next I drop my managed switch to 32Mbps (64Mbps doesn't seem to help). Those that still have errors, I retry again now at 16Mbps. That's the lowest that I've ever had to go. Before going to 16Mbps, I also like to free up at least 100GB on a second TiVo, transfer the problematic show(s) there, and try again. IIRC, it's all detailed in the other thread...


----------



## ClearToLand

PSU_Sudzi said:


> So *I have Comcast with the mpeg4* switch and am trying to offload a show to my computer but all I get is garbles with no sound. *I have transport stream selected* as the option with checking for errors and rejecting if any are found. Is this correct?


I have a curiosity question:

I note that you are (were?) quite often a daily visitor here on TCF as am I. Before you posted this problem with Comcast MPEG-4 channels and Transport Stream Protocol file transfers, were you aware of *TS Sync Errors*?


----------



## ClearToLand

mlippert said:


> Well to be fair, it's the easiest, but *my version of pytivo does the same thing with slightly better reporting on the errors found*, so I wouldn't say *ONLY* . My version of pytivo is MUCH harder to install than Dan's, and the UI is the same as the original pytivo, instead of Dan's improved UI.


@mlippert ,

I always meant to get back to you on this - no slight / minimization of your effort intended! 

You have your Python 3 version; I have my Python 2 version (runs from IDLE  ); both based on the work of @Dan203 ("*0x47 every 188*" :thumbsup: ). You shared yours; I did not (no one ever asked; how about you? many users?). Regardless, I personally find the TCF interest in TS Sync Errors remains minuscule, AFAICT.  I believe that @Dan203 's "Plug-N-Play" installation (vs @wmcbrine 's pyTiVo installation) garnered more new users than the "0x47 every 188" feature but the TS Sync Error detection (which I pushed hard for  ) was the greatest achievement for me.

If you recall, I initially lost *MANY* (50+?) offloaded shows when I (Roamio Basic / kmttg / pyTiVo newbie) blindly transferred them TiVo-to-PC via kmttg Transport Stream Transfer Protocol to an external 3TB USB HDD and then unsuccessfully tried to copy them back ~6 months later. 

My current workflow, with pyTiVo Desktop, kmttg, StreamBaby, Plex, Terramaster NAS and Hauppauge HD PVR has been flawless. My current Plex clients (PMP on Win7, Amazon Fire HD 8s) have no need to transcode and StreamBaby *EASILY* plays all my GT 720p @ 4Mbps MPEG-2 material. For H.264 material (although StreamBaby easily will transcode it), my two ~10yo Patriot Box Office media streamers effortlessly continue to do the job via DLNA.


----------



## ClearToLand

giomania said:


> ...I also thought about just using Handbrake, as *I use that to transcode my DVD and BD sourced MKV's to mp4*...
> 
> ...I noticed the VRD profiles in KMTTG, and don't remember any details, but which of those profile options are just converting .TS to .MPEG or .mp4 vice transcoding?


GOOGLE the portion of your QUOTEd in Red post above and read what Adam Sawicki has to say. Learn the difference between codecs and containers; transcode and remux. It's unbelievable the amount of information available to us via the internet - you only have to learn to separate the "Wheat from the chaff". 

If you have pyTiVo or StreamBaby installed, you can view the ffmpeg commands they create when playing different file types. You can then use this info to create your own custom profiles in kmttg. ffmpeg itself has *PAGES* of documentation available on the internet.

Have fun learning!  [Teach a man to fish vs give a man a fish...]


----------



## ClearToLand

mlippert said:


> I'm pretty sure you can use handbrake or ffmpeg to transmux vs transcode the .ts to .mp4 or .mpg, although I'm not the one to tell you how.
> 
> Sadly, I don't know of a profile, VRD or otherwise, that would *transmux a .ts file to either a .mpg* or a .mp4 depending on whether that *.ts file contained an MPEG2* or an h.264 video stream.
> 
> I'm not even sure if there's a profile that would transmux a .ts containing h.264 to a .mp4 (*even if it transcoded the .ts if it had an MPEG2 stream). I'd find that useful*...


About a year or so ago, when I was using kmttg to Ad Cut a MPEG-2 .ts file using the .edl file created from SkipMode, I reported a bug to @moyekj that the resulting _cut file was .mpg instead of .ts. By copying the kmttg-created batch file before it was auto-deleted, IIRC, I found a "-f vob" parameter inserted in the ffmpeg command. SEARCH TCF and / or ffmpeg documentation if you're still interested.

Auto-determining whether the .ts file is MPEG-2 or H.264 would probably involve calling MediaInfo during the job stream. IIRC, @reneg once used DOS batch files inside a kmttg custom command. You'll have to see what the kmttg available file args are. Remuxing a H.264 .ts to .mp4, Stack Overflow via GOOGLE says it's as simple as:

ffmpeg -i input.ts -acodec copy -vcodec copy out.mp4​
but I would first check what pyTiVo or StreamBaby use as parameters.

That's all I've got off the top of my 'slightly foggy' head...


----------



## ClearToLand

mlippert said:


> Heh, very funny
> *But in all seriousness, if the errors after correction/removal are not noticeable how is that any different from converting the video to a different lossy format?* If you convert to a different lossy format you've lost parts of the original, but if you can't tell, it will be *fine* for you  ...


First, other technical folks, like yourself, are not the audience I'm addressing. I recently read an interesting post from @fcfc2 regarding ' forum readers':


fcfc2 said:


> Actually, I am going to disagree on this one...


_...*Some folks either by god given intelligence, or a good education know how to search and study up on things on their own....this is not the common experience by my estimation.* Manufacturers seem oblivious to this and provide little in the way of documentation or even links to "easy to understand" pages online. And even though there is information available, it is not always as easy to digest as it could be, and it takes time....*most people today are "plug and play" types, anything beyond that is incomprehensible and not worth the effort. These folks are irritated when asked to "think" period.*_​
Now, if we take just the first sentence of your post:


mlippert said:


> Using kmttg for mpeg4 transfers have been working fine for people here...


I see it very easy for a non-technical "Plug and Play" type ("irritated when asked to 'think'") to interpret that as there are no problems when using Transport Stream Transfer Protocol for MPEG-4 transfers (via kmttg). VideoReDo is not even in the equation - at this point in time. It may be in YOUR mind but AFAICT the 'Average Joe' looking to pinch pennies wherever possible is not contemplating spending $100 to correct an error that no one besides @Dan203 is monitoring and reporting.

Here's an example - this TCF user, thanks to pyTiVo Desktop, is aware of the errors:


JoeyS said:


> ...*The copied file seems fine except that during the transfer I note that it said there were 500+ packets that had "TS" errors. Is that significant?*


For a non-pyTiVo Desktop user, unaware of any TS Sync Errors, what do you think the chances of successfully copying that file back PC-to-TiVo months later (after the original is long gone) would be? @JoeyS doesn't appear to know what a "TS" error is. Are 500+ significant? VideoRedo? What's that??? 

I don't see anyone besides me making a big deal over TS Sync Errors. I was badly bitten by them once and I don't want to see other newbies disappointed if they discover them 'after the fact'. I don't post everyday and it's plainly evident (at least to me) that the majority of TCF members don't bother to read much more than the narrow topic of interest that they logged in to post a new (answered many times before) question on in the first place. 

Back in the days when I ran a RCP/M BBS on a Z80 CPU computer w/64K RAM and 8" floppies with a Hayes 2400 baud SmartModem, you needed a technical background just to be able to build a computer and be able to *FIND* (no internet - no GOOGLE - POTS telephones!) and log into a RCP/M BBS. Nowadays, with folks logging on via their Smartphones, the technical level of expertise has dropped tremendously (along with their pride in spelling and grammar if I may add  ).


----------



## ThAbtO

Nony_ID said:


> Can someone please tell me how to fix my TiVo names in kmttg & how to delete duplicate TiVos? I've made a mess I can't figure out how to fix.
> 
> I'm still relatively new to TiVos (the plan was to gradually transition from Moxis) & am a very basic kmttg user. We started out with 2 Roamio Plus (1 TB) after Christmas & I managed to get kmttg working for my basic needs.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, it looked like the EPG was ending for the Moxis (was ultimately restored about 48 hours before the last guide data ended), so the gradual transition became urgent & we acquired 2 more Roamio Plus with 2 TB drives. That's where the problem started because I moved the TiVos around.
> 
> kmttg now shows that I've got 6 TiVos with 4 IP addresses -- I've got 4. Each TiVo is correctly named on each box, shows the correct IP address, & appears correctly at Tivo Online.
> 
> * In kmttg, I've tried deleting the duplicate TiVos (File, Configuration, select duplicate TiVo, hit DEL, then OK), but the changes don't seem to stick -- the duplicates remain after exiting & restarting kmttg.*
> 
> It's easy enough for me to mentally ignore one of the duplicates (which is what I've done for the last week or so) because it has a name I don't care about (DVR-D4F3), but I'm hopelessly confused by Living Room and Living Room (2).
> 
> TIA


Updated in your original thread. (I know I asked you to post about KMTTG related material here, but it wasn't necessary to repeat this issue here. It was for next time. )


----------



## reneg

ClearToLand said:


> Have you abandoned pyTiVo Desktop and bandwidth limiting?


Nope, I still use both pyTivo Desktop & bandwidth limiting to download files from my Tivos. I still get quicker results for the bandwidth limited transfers.

When I xfer files that I intend to archive, I use pyTivo Desktop. When I xfer files without skip data and I don't intend to archive, I use kmttg with VideoRedo doing the decrypt so I can mark the skip points and import the skip point back into kmttg.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

ClearToLand said:


> I have a curiosity question:
> 
> I note that you are (were?) quite often a daily visitor here on TCF as am I. Before you posted this problem with Comcast MPEG-4 channels and Transport Stream Protocol file transfers, were you aware of *TS Sync Errors*?


Yes, I read/posted here frequently but was not 100% sure of the issue aside from what I saw in some posts and tried to follow along. But its not always easy as responses to one question might appear 7 responses later in between other questions, etc. Up until now my primary use for pyTiVo was uploading files to my TiVo and kmttg was for backing up season passes, channel lists, wish lists, and thumbs.I hadn't a need to offload a recording to my computer since before the transition occurred.


----------



## reneg

mlippert said:


> Heh, very funny
> But in all seriousness, if the errors after correction/removal are not noticeable how is that any different from converting the video to a different lossy format? If you convert to a different lossy format you've lost parts of the original, but if you can't tell, it will be *fine* for you


Xfer errors can be noticeable in closed captions as garbled text. If you don't care about the closed captions, then it's fine.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

ClearToLand said:


> MPEG-4 / H.264 / AVC files transfer (i.e. 'work') in all of the TiVo-to-PC transfer tools (i.e. kmttg, pyTiVo, pyTiVo Desktop, TiVo Desktop, http, etc...) able to use Transport Stream Transfer Protocol but currently *only* @Dan203 's pyTiVo Desktop has a method for monitoring (and reacting to) TS Sync Errors (i.e. retry until no errors).
> 
> Others prefer to use VideoReDo 'after-the-fact' - the bad sectors can be removed and the timestamps properly updated. If the error count is small enough, you may not even notice the missing material during playback. Some TCF users report seconds; others report minutes; ymmv.


Thanks for the tips. I was able to get it to work, the problem was I thought the first file kmttg generated (maybe it was a *.TiVo file or a *.mpg file, I forget) that was just garble was the end product but what I needed was for the TS file to be created.


----------



## m_jonis

I saw on another thread, that someone said that kmttg can be used to transfer shows (non-copy protected, of course) from "old" Tivo to the new Bolt? But I'm having difficulty finding out how to do that in this tread. I'm fairly certain I can save the shows to PC and back again, but there was an earlier post (like way long ago) that seemed to imply you could go "direct" as you'd lose some metadata if you went via the PC.

Basically I'm trying to work around the defect in Tivo Online where you can only transfer one show at a time, or else it'll only transfer like 10 minutes of it.

Thanks!


----------



## lrhorer

Moyekj,

Your program started out great, and has since steadily advanced to beyond terrific. The feature set is just astounding. Thanks for all your hard work over the years. I do have one small feature request. It would be really handy if there were some conditional naming rules, especially around the Series naming function. If KMTTG could scan the metadata and omit any fields associated with Series data if the video is not episodic, it would save some trouble. So, for example, if the naming rule is: [mainTitle][/][mainTitle] - [SeriesEpNumber] - [episodeTitle] (Recorded [wday] [month] [mday], [year], [channel]), but the metadata is something like:



Code:


isEpisode : false
isEpisodic : false

then remove the [SeriesEpNumber] and [episodeTitle], adjacent whitespace, and any non-directive text between them.


----------



## mlippert

@Irhorer I think you can get that with the current naming rule functionality
My naming rule is:


Code:


[mainTitle] ["- s" season]["e" episode " - "][episodeTitle " "]["(" movieYear ") "]([month]_[mday]_[year], [channel])

That naming rule gives me this for series:


Code:


The Good Place - s03e10 - The Book of Dougs (Jan_10_2019, WBTS-LD).TiVo

and this for movies:


Code:


I Married a Witch (1942) (Sep_03_2018, TCMHD).TiVo


----------



## ThAbtO

m_jonis said:


> I saw on another thread, that someone said that kmttg can be used to transfer shows (non-copy protected, of course) from "old" Tivo to the new Bolt? But I'm having difficulty finding out how to do that in this tread. I'm fairly certain I can save the shows to PC and back again, but there was an earlier post (like way long ago) that seemed to imply you could go "direct" as you'd lose some metadata if you went via the PC.
> 
> Basically I'm trying to work around the defect in Tivo Online where you can only transfer one show at a time, or else it'll only transfer like 10 minutes of it.
> 
> Thanks!


KMTTG does not transfer to Tivo from Computer, only Tivo to Computer. 
Basic Tivo to Tivo transfer does not require any software, but with v21+, its been made more difficult and only works with Premiere and up (involving online.tivo.com.)


----------



## m_jonis

ThAbtO said:


> KMTTG does not transfer to Tivo from Computer, only Tivo to Computer.
> Basic Tivo to Tivo transfer does not require any software, but with v21+, its been made more difficult and only works with Premiere and up (involving online.tivo.com.)


Thank you for the info! Much appreciated.


----------



## Mikeguy

But, pyTivo Desktop does TiVo -> PC -> TiVo.


----------



## ThAbtO

Mikeguy said:


> But, pyTivo Desktop does TiVo -> PC -> TiVo.


But, not on v21+, TE4.


----------



## Mikeguy

ThAbtO said:


> But, not on v21+, TE4.


Thanks for the clarification, correct. (I keep on forgetting that TE4 exists, lol. TE4 just likes to muck things up.)


----------



## lrhorer

mlippert said:


> @Irhorer


]

That's lrhorer, if you please, not irhorer. I know, these sans serif fonts make it impossible to tell the difference between a lower case "l" and an upper case "I".



mlippert said:


> I think you can get that with the current naming rule functionality
> My naming rule is:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [mainTitle] ["- s" season]["e" episode " - "][episodeTitle " "]["(" movieYear ") "]([month]_[mday]_[year], [channel])


Oh, wow, thanks! I did not know that.



mlippert said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> I Married a Witch (1942) (Sep_03_2018, TCMHD).TiVo


That is one of my favorite films!


----------



## lrhorer

OK, I have a little issue, and I am hoping there is a good work-around. I have both leased and owned TiVos. Until very recently, all of them were properly given a single MAK and assigned to my TiVo account. Then something happened, and the leased TiVos were removed from my account and given MAKs different from my TiVos. What this means for KMTTG is when I want to pull from one set of TiVos I have to go in and re-configure the MAK. I tried copying config.ini to two different directories, each with a different MAK. This works except for one problem: I cannot assign encoding profiles. Is there any way I can launch KMTTG with two different configurations without having two completely duplicated directories?


----------



## ggieseke

If your leased and owned TiVos used to have the same MAK you should be able to set that up again by calling TiVo. I don't remember which cable companies support that scenario and the "official" TiVo support forum where there were it was a topic no longer exists, but it's worth a try.

Otherwise, I don't know of any way to have two different MAKs other than having two different kmttg installation directories.


----------



## lrhorer

I have spoken to both TiVo, Inc, and my cable company... endlessly. They both keep pointing fingers at each other. Yes, they both USED to have the same MAK, but last year the leased TiVos were removed from my TiVo account and given a new MAK.


----------



## mlippert

lrhorer said:


> ]
> 
> That's lrhorer, if you please, not irhorer. I know, these sans serif fonts make it impossible to tell the difference between a lower case "l" and an upper case "I".


Good to know, I appreciate you pointing it out. I was wondering why the name complete didn't show up. I may have even tried to copy from the panel next to the message, but that's harder than it should be and I gave up.

Ha, glad I used an example you particularly liked. I enjoyed it, and just copied it off and added it to my plex server movie collection which it why I had it around to use as an example.


----------



## lrhorer

Yeah, life is full of nice little surprises. Thanks, again!


----------



## Wil

lrhorer said:


> Yeah, life is full of nice little surprises. Thanks, again!


Glad to see you're getting help here from this Tivo community. You deserve it. Your informational work on the s3/HD is wonderful, widely useful to this day. Whenever I have to do occasional maintenance or help out a new user and my poor aging memory fails, I go to your scripts and comments. I've thanked you in the long-distant past but there is no upper limit to my appreciation. Thank _*you*_.

Of course it would be nice if they got your screen name right, not that _we_ ever did in the old days!


----------



## lrhorer

Oh, well, thank you. That is most kind. And frankly, I've been called far worse things than irhorer.


----------



## wireman121

@moyekj,
I was wondering if you put any thoughts into my feature requests:
1) Option (per show) on auto transfers to wait until kmttg has obtained the autoskip data before processing a show for auto transfer
2) Option (per show) to skip reviewing cuts when there is skipdata downloaded, so that the process is completely automated without needing review.

I would like these options to be on a per show basis, so shows that dont have skipdata and use comskip will still pop up the review window for processing. As I know which shows will have skipdata beforehand, a check box for this would really help. And moving the vrdreview option to a per show checkbox instead of global always made sense to me too - as some comskip runs on shows consistently come out perfect and other shows don't...

Also - I have a custom script that uses [mpegFile_cut] for the filename, but because some of my auto transfers dont have commercials (showtime) there is no cut filename, and the custom script fails. Is there a argument to use for the "last" filename instead? Or a way to make kmttg rename the file to [mpegFile_cut] without actually cutting?


----------



## worachj

My Bolt is unable to retrieve skip points for shows this morning. Anybody else having problems?



> NCIS - Silent Service
> 
> Recorded Tue 03/26/2019 07:00 PM on 4-1=WCCODT, Duration=61 mins, EpisodeNumber=1617, originalAirDate=2019-03-26
> A nuclear submarine goes radio silent while Gibbs and Bishop are aboard to conduct a murder investigation.
> 
> Basement: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'NCIS - Silent Service'
> 
> RPC error response:
> {
> "code": "middlemindError",
> "cause": {
> "code": "routeNotFound",
> "text": "Could not find route for clipMetadataSearch",
> "type": "middlemindErrorCause"
> },
> "text": "middlemindError",
> "type": "error"
> }
> 
> Failed to retrieve SkipMode data for contentId: tivo:ct.402907380


----------



## reneg

worachj said:


> My Bolt is unable to retrieve skip points for shows this morning. Anybody else having problems?


Getting a RPC error when trying to retrieve skip points. It was working last night for me, but not this morning. Perhaps server maintenance or crash on Tivo's end.


----------



## DBrunetti

Just checked log file and seeing the same result.


----------



## worachj

Looks like its some kind of problem with a server. Retrieving the SkipMode cut points is kind of working now, its hit or miss. Getting about a 20% success rate right now.


----------



## mike386

Thumb Ratings

When I download the thumbs list from my Premiere XL4 or Roamio Pro, most entries are correct, but some are wrong on for each TiVo. Some shows with a +1 rating on the TiVo show up in the list as a -1, and vice versa. And a show that has a -1 on the TiVo shows up as a +2 on the kmttg list.


----------



## singemfrc

Anyone else having an issue with skip data today? Getting the following error trying to get skip data for any programs:


Code:


RPC error response:
{
   "code": "middlemindError",
   "cause": {
     "code": "routeNotFound",
     "text": "Could not find route for clipMetadataSearch",
     "type": "middlemindErrorCause"
   },
   "text": "middlemindError",
   "type": "error"
}

Failed to retrieve SkipMode data for contentId: tivo:ct.404568851


----------



## ilkevinli

Yes, I'm getting the same thing.



singemfrc said:


> Anyone else having an issue with skip data today? Getting the following error trying to get skip data for any programs:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> RPC error response:
> {
> "code": "middlemindError",
> "cause": {
> "code": "routeNotFound",
> "text": "Could not find route for clipMetadataSearch",
> "type": "middlemindErrorCause"
> },
> "text": "middlemindError",
> "type": "error"
> }
> 
> Failed to retrieve SkipMode data for contentId: tivo:ct.404568851


----------



## lgkahn

can we add an option to email if the default directories dont exist upon startup..
Currently if this happens it defaults to c:\kmttg.. this happened to me and i could not figure out why shows were not getting downloaded and the app said they had already been processed. eventlually i figured it out when my c drive filled up.. normally i download to e:... so my plex can process them..

thanks


----------



## lgkahn

also, anyone have a solution to certain shows failing, for instance deadliest catch will not work either in normal or ts mode.. ie

>> Running ccextractor on e:\tivo_uploads\Deadliest Catch - Greenhorns (04_02_2019).mpg ...

C:\kmttg\ccextractor\ccextractorwin.exe "e:\tivo_uploads\Deadliest Catch - Greenhorns (04_02_2019).mpg"

srt file size < 1000 probably means a problem

Trying ccextractor again with different options

>> Running ccextractor on e:\tivo_uploads\Deadliest Catch - Greenhorns (04_02_2019).mpg ...

C:\kmttg\ccextractor\ccextractorwin.exe -autoprogram -out=srt -bom -latin1 --nofontcolor -svc 1 -o "e:\tivo_uploads\Deadliest Catch - Greenhorns (04_02_2019).srt" "e:\tivo_uploads\Deadliest Catch - Greenhorns (04_02_2019).mpg"

ccextractor failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\kmttg\ccextractor\ccextractorwin.exe -autoprogram -out=srt -bom -latin1 --nofontcolor -svc 1 -o "e:\tivo_uploads\Deadliest Catch - Greenhorns (04_02_2019).srt" "e:\tivo_uploads\Deadliest Catch - Greenhorns (04_02_2019).mpg"

or

---DONE--- job=javadownload output=e:\tivo_uploads\Deadliest Catch - Greenhorns (04_02_2019).TiVo

>> DECRYPTING USING TIVOLIBRE e:\tivo_uploads\Deadliest Catch - Greenhorns (04_02_2019).TiVo ...

tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false

tivolibre decrypt failed for file: e:\tivo_uploads\Deadliest Catch - Greenhorns (04_02_2019).TiVo

Removing job: {source=https://192.168.11.123:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=81559 tivoName=Brtivo type=captions status=queued familyId=2.21}

Killing 'tivolibre' file: e:\tivo_uploads\Deadliest Catch - Greenhorns (04_02_2019).TiVo


----------



## moyekj

You should have at least a partial TiVo Desktop installation and then use the DirectShow Dump method of decode. That's the only one guaranteed to decrypt all TS downloads properly.


----------



## MRYFLYGUY

What a great utility! Still learning but.. installed on my Mac, could not find the Bolt so I entered the IP address manually and everything worked/transferred as expected. When I select REMOTE to check the To Do List, etc. I'm getting an error no IP. Is there another Is this script pulling the IP address from somewhere else? Anyone know how fo fix this?


----------



## worachj

Under the configuration/tivos tab did you check Enable rpc style communications?


----------



## ThAbtO

Restart KMTTG.

Be sure to use static IP addresses for your network devices. That way it does not have to look for Tivos every time it starts, creating a new Tivo tab. (which you can uncheck "Look for Tivo on Network.")


----------



## MRYFLYGUY

The rpc setting did it - I’m golden.

And I do have a static DHCP reservation defined for the Bolt and Mini. 

Thanks!!


----------



## MRYFLYGUY

One more question about Comskip - does it work? Read the documentation and seems to be set up but I'm getting this error. I can take it to a video editor but thought I'd ask...

>> Running comskip on /Users/Scott/Documents/Videos/The Three Stooges - No Census, No Feeling.ts ...
/Applications/kmttg_v2/comskip/comskip --ini /Applications/kmttg_v2/comskip/comskip.ini "/Users/Scott/Documents/Videos/The Three Stooges - No Census, No Feeling.ts"
Output file not generated or empty: /Users/Scott/Documents/Videos/The Three Stooges - No Census, No Feeling.edl
comskip failed (exit code: 3 ) - check command: /Applications/kmttg_v2/comskip/comskip --ini /Applications/kmttg_v2/comskip/comskip.ini "/Users/Scott/Documents/Videos/The Three Stooges - No Census, No Feeling.ts" 
Comskip 0.79.126, made using:
Comskip-0.4.1-cvs - by Michel Lespinasse <[email protected]> and Aaron Holtzman
0 frames decoded in 0.00 seconds (0.00 fps)
Removing job: {source=https://10.0.1.54:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=2518 tivoName=Bolt type=comskip_review status=queued familyId=5.17}

Removing job: {source=https://10.0.1.54:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=2518 tivoName=Bolt type=ffcut status=queued familyId=5.19}

Killing 'comskip' job: /Applications/kmttg_v2/comskip/comskip --ini /Applications/kmttg_v2/comskip/comskip.ini "/Users/Scott/Documents/Videos/The Three Stooges - No Census, No Feeling.ts"


----------



## MRYFLYGUY

Ive tried several configuration options but Comskip is not generating a .edl file so the GUI editor never opens.

Anyone?


----------



## ThAbtO

I don't use comskip, but use VideoReDo and manually remove the unwanted content (commercials, etc.) Auto-removal can be unreliable as it can remove wanted content as well.


----------



## MRYFLYGUY

ThAbtO said:


> I don't use comskip, but use VideoReDo and manually remove the unwanted content (commercials, etc.) Auto-removal can be unreliable as it can remove wanted content as well.


I think I got it working but will give ViedoReDO da try. Thanks!


----------



## giomania

ThAbtO said:


> I don't use comskip, but use VideoReDo and manually remove the unwanted content (commercials, etc.) Auto-removal can be unreliable as it can remove wanted content as well.


I purchased VIdeoReDo, and like you noted, auto-removal doesn't work well, so I used it to manually cut commercials from two episodes, but I found it very time consuming.

Right now I am just using it for QS fix and transcoding, so it is still worth it. The kids can just fast forward past the commercials!

Granted, I just dove in and tried to wing it, so there are probably some short cuts.

Mark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reneg

giomania said:


> I purchased VIdeoReDo, and like you noted, auto-removal doesn't work well, so I used it to manually cut commercials from two episodes, but I found it very time consuming.
> 
> Right now I am just using it for QS fix and transcoding, so it is still worth it. The kids can just fast forward past the commercials!
> 
> Granted, I just dove in and tried to wing it, so there are probably some short cuts.
> 
> Mark
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This works very quickly for me: Configure Videoredo Options->Navigation to move arrows keys forward and backward one I-frame. After running a show through download and decrypt (no need to QS fix if decrypting with videoredo). For shows that have skipmode data, use the kmttg 'v' command to mark skipmode points, then use 'e' export commercial cuts to Vprj. I then bring up the .Vprj in videoredo and manually inspect the commercial cut points using tab to advance and using forward and backwards arrows to adjust, marking start of commercial breaks with F3 & end with F4. Delete key to adjust cut points to new marks throughout the file. Control P to save the vPrj and then the 2nd stage through kmttg with adcut, captions, & encode. If a show doesn't have skipmode, data, I run it through ad scan which is a bit more time consuming as it is not as accurate as the exported skipmode data.


----------



## giomania

reneg said:


> This works very quickly for me: Configure Videoredo Options->Navigation to move arrows keys forward and backward one I-frame. After running a show through download and decrypt (no need to QS fix if decrypting with videoredo). For shows that have skipmode data, use the kmttg 'v' command to mark skipmode points, then use 'e' export commercial cuts to Vprj. I then bring up the .Vprj in videoredo and manually inspect the commercial cut points using tab to advance and using forward and backwards arrows to adjust, marking start of commercial breaks with F3 & end with F4. Delete key to adjust cut points to new marks throughout the file. Control P to save the vPrj and then the 2nd stage through kmttg with adcut, captions, & encode. If a show doesn't have skipmode, data, I run it through ad scan which is a bit more time consuming as it is not as accurate as the exported skipmode data.


Thanks for these great tips!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gimgol

Is it possible to call comchap (add chapters to the original file - BrettSheleski/comchap) instead of comcut?


----------



## Kaphka

mike386 said:


> Thumb Ratings
> 
> When I download the thumbs list from my Premiere XL4 or Roamio Pro, most entries are correct, but some are wrong on for each TiVo. Some shows with a +1 rating on the TiVo show up in the list as a -1, and vice versa. And a show that has a -1 on the TiVo shows up as a +2 on the kmttg list.


Is there any word on this issue? I tried to back up my thumbs today (since I heard that thumbs might be going away soon,) and about 50% of them are wrong in kmttg. The titles appear to be correct, and that's all I really need, but it would be nice to get the thumbs right as well.


----------



## Mikeguy

Kmttg novice here, have followed it generally and have used it for more minor tasks: checking my TiVo boxes' status and info., downloading thumbs/Season Passes, etc. 

Do I recall seeing that one can reboot a TiVo box remotely via kmttg (or, had I dreamed that)? If so, where are the needed settings/what is the process? I've searched through kmttg and can't find it, and likewise have searched here (but have not re-read all 608 pages). Thanks--


----------



## minimeh

Mikeguy said:


> Do I recall seeing that one can reboot a TiVo box remotely via kmttg (or, had I dreamed that)? If so, where are the needed settings/what is the process?


Remote->Info->Reboot


----------



## Mikeguy

minimeh said:


> Remote->Info->Reboot


Thanks! Coincidentally (of course, as these things go), I also bumped into it a minute ago before checking messages here. But appreciated.


----------



## minimeh

Mikeguy said:


> Coincidentally (of course, as these things go), I also bumped into it a minute ago before checking messages here.


I think that falls under the same law of physics that dictates the symptom you go to the dentist/doctor/car mechanic clears upon arrival.


----------



## Mikeguy

I'm migrating shows off and then back onto TiVo boxes, doing C&DEs to correct box software corruptions, etc., and kmttg, which I've looked at before but now am really exploring more, has been very nice to re-discover. Many thanks, to say the least!


----------



## TheDownloader

I have a TiVo Bolt OTA VOX (1TB) that I got a few months ago that I started to fill up pretty quickly. Downloaded kmttg to my Windows 10 computer, got the MAC key in and connected fine, but have been struggling with the different settings and which ones to use on the main screen, so I have been doing several different downloading runs with varying settings, the only consistent ones that I use are metadata box checked and TS downloads box unchecked, and I don't mess with AdDetect/AdCut/Comskip (I am fine with fast forwarding or clicking through commercials in VLC Media Player or other media players). I just swap QS Fix and Decrypt on and off between the runs. Don't get me wrong, kmttg is a fantastic program, I just want to be sure I am using it in the best possible way to get the best possible quality recording files off, with the least glitches or errors.

I have been scared as a newbie at this to start deleting off of my Bolt OTA VOX because I want to get the best possible file format off it it, ideally one that I could get the other formats off of,with no or minimal errors and glitches, such as the "root' or file format the Bolt stores the recordings in. Would this be no decryption, just downloading in .TiVo format?

If so, how would I go about doing this, getting the other formats once they are down on my hard drive? From what I understand kmttg does not allow decrypting and encrypting, etc of files once they are down on my computer, so I would need another program.

A couple of points that I have noted in my experimentation:
Encoding flat out seems to take way longer than it should at the setting, so I have discontinued it for now. When I am getting runs from afternoon or evening into the next morning of a single 1 hour or so episode there is or I am doing something wrong as far as I'm concerned in my notedly new to TiVo and kmttg opinion. I can worry about encoding once it is down on my HDD.

Any help you can give would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ggieseke

Since you're downloading from an OTA TiVo, all of the recordings should be in MPEG-2 format. That actually simplifies matters because you you can use TS or PS formats. Most cable channels use H.264 video encoding these days, and TS is the only option.

PS downloads are still fairly reliable but you will probably lose the closed caption data if you care about that. TS downloads tend to have errors for a lot of people, which is why Dan203's pyTivo Desktop has a bunch of options to retry when it detects corrupted packets. FWIW, I don't have any issues with either format on my hard-wired TE3 Roamios.

For decrypting the raw .TiVo files I prefer a partial install of TiVo Desktop and VideoReDo's QuickStream Fix or DirectShow Dump. Since your downloads are are MPEG-2 it shouldn't matter. Any of the available decryption methods (tivodecode, tivolibre, DSD or VideoReDo) should work fine.


----------



## ThAbtO

TheDownloader said:


> I have been scared as a newbie at this to start deleting off of my Bolt OTA VOX because I want to get the best possible file format off it it, ideally one that I could get the other formats off of,with no or minimal errors and glitches, such as the "root' or file format the Bolt stores the recordings in. Would this be no decryption, just downloading in .TiVo format?


There are no other formats to retrieve. What you download is a .Tivo file, which is a Tivo encrypted version of the recording, whether its MPEG2 or MPEG4, When you decrypt with KMTTG, the end resulting file is either .MPG or .TS (MPEG4). The encoding process is not needed unless you want MPEG4, which takes a long while to process, compress.


----------



## lindajones1

Does anyone know if kmttg can somehow retrieve NON-copy protected OTA shows from a 2013 DirecTV DVR that has TIVO such as the the THR22 (or earlier model)? Or if there's any other creative way to transfer these shows off the DVR?


----------



## ej42137

lindajones1 said:


> Does anyone know if kmttg can somehow retrieve NON-copy protected OTA shows from a 2013 DirecTV DVR that has TIVO such as the the THR22 (or earlier model)? Or if there's any other creative way to transfer these shows off the DVR?


I don't think the copying feature was ever backported to that generation of TiVos, so copy protection is a moot issue in that case. You can record from the HDMI cable by defeating the copy protection with a splitter, but that can't be discussed in these forums.


----------



## lindajones1

So then, even if I bought a TIVO Bolt now, I could only use kmttg to transfer shows from the Bolt itself. Is that correct? 

In other words, I couldn't use the Bolt in some creative way with kmttg to get shows off of my old DirecTV THR22 DVR. Is that correct?


----------



## ej42137

lindajones1 said:


> So then, even if I bought a TIVO Bolt now, I could only use kmttg to transfer shows from the Bolt itself. Is that correct?
> 
> In other words, I couldn't use the Bolt in some creative way with kmttg to get shows off of my old DirecTV THR22 DVR. Is that correct?


I don't think the copying feature was ever backported to that generation of TiVos, so copy protection is a moot issue in that case. You can record from the HDMI cable by defeating the copy protection with a splitter, but that can't be discussed in these forums.


----------



## TheDownloader

Thank you both for your quick replies. I am sorry it took me so long to get back to you.



ggieseke said:


> Since you're downloading from an OTA TiVo, all of the recordings should be in MPEG-2 format. That actually simplifies matters because you you can use TS or PS formats. Most cable channels use H.264 video encoding these days, and TS is the only option.
> 
> PS downloads are still fairly reliable but you will probably lose the closed caption data if you care about that. TS downloads tend to have errors for a lot of people, which is why Dan203's pyTivo Desktop has a bunch of options to retry when it detects corrupted packets. FWIW, I don't have any issues with either format on my hard-wired TE3 Roamios.
> 
> For decrypting the raw .TiVo files I prefer a partial install of TiVo Desktop and VideoReDo's QuickStream Fix or DirectShow Dump. Since your downloads are are MPEG-2 it shouldn't matter. Any of the available decryption methods (tivodecode, tivolibre, DSD or VideoReDo) should work fine.


From what you are saying, there are really no advantages in terms of what I want, which is good quality recordings with no glitches, to doing TS downloads over PS which since I do not ever have TS downloads box checked, I have been doing. I do not care about closed captions, at least I far prefer good video quality to them. If I really wanted the TS downloads from what I have heard I could always re-upload to my Bolt with something like PyTivo/PyTivo Desktop or TiVo Desktop to then pull back down the TS downloads version, unless the original downloads are only one form specific when pulled down, and the TS versus PS is simply different ways to download from the DVR.

So I just did the stock kmttg installation, nothing else, does that mean that I have gotten no quality improvement or glitch fixing from having the QSFix button clicked because I do not have VideoReDo or DirectShowDump installed,and therefore as mentioned below I wasted more GB and time on downloading runs? Meaning they are the same quality with or without the QSFix button checked?



ThAbtO said:


> There are no other formats to retrieve. What you download is a .Tivo file, which is a Tivo encrypted version of the recording, whether its MPEG2 or MPEG4, When you decrypt with KMTTG, the end resulting file is either .MPG or .TS (MPEG4). The encoding process is not needed unless you want MPEG4, which takes a long while to process, compress.


Okay, cool, thank you. But there are other programs to decode once I have it on my computer or external hard drives to get the same effect if I ever wanted to encode, correct? Meaning there are other programs I could use, to get the same result once I have the raw .Tivo files down on my computer or hard drives?

The reason I am asking is, regarding both of your posts and the replies I have made to them above in this post, if so and I can perform the .TiVO to .mpg or .TS (MPEG4) operation once I have the raw .TiVO files downloaded, it means I have essentially wasted runs and a lot of hours and a lot of GB storage space with formats that I didn't need at the moment because I can get them later through the use of other programs to decrypt the raw. Everyone here knows how much storage TiVo recordings take and how quickly even multi TB HDDs can fill up. Because of that, my HDDs have filled up even more quickly because I have been switching between the different settings on the main page of KMTTG with large group of downloads in trying to find the best format and settings to use.

I am trying to find the most versatile format that gives me the best video quality while not losing any options and for time saving in getting my Bolt cleared off as quickly as possible. From what I have been told here that means downloading the .Tivo raw files and if I have time decrypting them into either .MPG or .TS or both if I have the time and space.


----------



## mlippert

TheDownloader said:


> From what I have been told here that means downloading the .Tivo raw files and if I have time decrypting them into either .MPG or .TS or both if I have the time and space.


If you don't care about the captions, then I'd suggest downloading as PS, and immediately decrypting to a .mpg file and saving only that.

There really isn't an extra information in the encrypted .tivo file, it's just encrypted. Better to save the decrypted version, that way you don't have to worry about trying to decrypt it at a later date, and you can play that decrypted file pretty much anywhere, while the encrypted file really is useless if you can't decrypt it later.

Also you can experiment with different encoding parameters to re-encode that original file into a size/quality file you find acceptable. While your re-encoded files will pretty much always have less "information" than the original, the .mpg original is all the "information" there was on the tivo, you can't get more.


----------



## Mikeguy

TheDownloader said:


> Okay, cool, thank you. But there are other programs to decode once I have it on my computer or external hard drives to get the same effect if I ever wanted to encode, correct? Meaning there are other programs I could use, to get the same result once I have the raw .Tivo files down on my computer or hard drives?


TiVo Decoder GUI is an easy-to-use freeware software for decrypting .TiVo files. TiVo Decoder GUI - Just another WordPress site - GmonWeb

Of course, if you're just transferring shows off and then back to a TiVo box (either right now or later), there's no benefit to decrypting the files either originally with a transfer or once they are on your PC, and you save time--or rather, mostly your PC saves time--by not doing so. But if you are transferring the shows to your PC to watch them there or to transfer to another device such as a smartphone or tablet, there may be an advantage to decrypting the files as part of the original transfer, just to have it done and to save a little time from doing it separately--really, a personal choice and depending on specific circumstances.


----------



## DashingDave

I'm currently trying to get kmttg running for my mom on her MBP running OX 10.9, and the "java quit unexpectedly." pop-up appears any time I try to open the .jar file. She didn't have Java installed, so I downloaded and installed Java 8 - 211. Tried both the v2.4l and v2.4j versions. I can post the console log if needed, but I figured I'd start by seeing if someone knew what the issue might be before uploading all the code.


----------



## mattack

I think this is a Tivo problem and not kmttg.. but I have one Today show episode that I can't download at all -- in full, from pause point, in TS or PS form.. 
tdownload_decrypt
My latest attempt was:

[java.base/sun.net.www.http.ChunkedInputStream.readAheadBlocking(Unknown Source), java.base/sun.net.www.http.ChunkedInputStream.readAhead(Unknown Source), java.base/sun.net.www.http.ChunkedInputStream.read(Unknown Source), java.base/java.io.FilterInputStream.read(Unknown Source), java.base/sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection$HttpInputStream.read(Unknown Source), java.base/java.io.BufferedInputStream.read1(Unknown Source), java.base/java.io.BufferedInputStream.read(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.main.http.downloadPipedStream(http.java:341), com.tivo.kmttg.task.tdownload_decrypt$1Thread1.run(tdownload_decrypt.java:168), java.base/java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]

Download failed to file: /Volumes/Tivo4/kmttgdownloads/Today/09_17_2015(2).ts

09_17_2015(2).ts: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!

But the thing is, this prevents any other downloads from that Tivo either.. I seem to have to reboot it. (In the past, I remember there were times the TiVo server got 'confused' but would time out and fix itself after tens of minutes).

This is almost the same, but this is an attempted download after that of a show that would download fine after I reboot..
http IO exception for: http://192.168.0.106:80/download/The+Howard+Stern+Interview.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=515210&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.0.106:80/download/The+Howard+Stern+Interview.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=515210&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false

tdownload_decrypt

[java.base/java.io.BufferedInputStream.getInIfOpen(Unknown Source), java.base/java.io.BufferedInputStream.read1(Unknown Source), java.base/java.io.BufferedInputStream.read(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.main.http.downloadPipedStream(http.java:341), com.tivo.kmttg.task.tdownload_decrypt$1Thread1.run(tdownload_decrypt.java:168), java.base/java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]

Download failed to file: /Volumes/Tivo4/kmttgdownloads/The Howard Stern Interview/05_24_2019.ts

05_24_2019.ts: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!

This is all on the TiVo end right? There's nothing kmttg can do about it?

Oh yeah, I can't download it TO ANOTHER TIVO either (it never starts the transfer).. I can stream watch it that way though.


----------



## Teeps

Last time I experienced this problem downloading programs, java needed updating.
Another thing you can try, this has worked when no update was needed for me.
Start playing the program.
Let it play for about 15 minutes, then try downloading.

The program could be copy protected, too.


----------



## mattack

no, it's not copy protected.. I really do think it's a problem ON the tivo, since as I said, I can't even transfer TO ANOTHER TIVO..

but I was hoping maybe the "kmttg itself can't download anything else" might at least partially be a bug in kmttg.


----------



## ThAbtO

Any unusual characters in the title or description?


----------



## wireman121

Is there a way to prevent Minis from showing up as tabs?


----------



## minimeh

wireman121 said:


> Is there a way to prevent Minis from showing up as tabs?


Just spit-balling here, but have you tried Configure->Tivos and delete the Minis? Maybe turn off "Look for Tivos on network" to keep the minis from returning?


----------



## wireman121

Well it auto finds all of my minis and then one of them has a tab while the rest don’t. I need the minis on the list so autoskip will work. Just seems odd that only one of the minis has a tab while the rest don’t.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThAbtO

You can still turn off the auto find in KMTTG and keep the tabs you want. You should also have static IP addresses for your network devices so they never change and always work.


----------



## Rawson819

I recently downloaded and installed KMTTG with the hopes of using it to transfer my One Passes and Channel list from a Roamio to a replacement Bolt+. I *think* I set things up correctly and was able to successfully download a recording; however, I have not had any luck with loading the channels or the passes. Not wanting to miss recordings, I resorted to using online.tivo.com manage tool to transfer the passes, but I'd love to push the Roamio's channel list to the Bolt. I am able to load the saved the list, but when I click modify I receive "Cannot update a loaded table". Anyone have any advice on what I might be doing wrong?
Thanks!
Joe


----------



## worachj

The Modify updates the channels on a TiVo and only works on a channels list that waw loaded from a refresh. When you do a Load, KMTTG dosen't know which TiVo the channels are for, so the Modify fails.

To copy a channel list to your new Bolt:

Load or Refresh a channel list.

Check or uncheck channels.

Click on Copy.

Select your Bolt.


----------



## leiff

For shows on my tivo that have the green skip button, will I be able to use kmttg to cut the commercials out of TiVo program without having to use the long scan process since we already have the edit points given by Skip mode? That's the only reason i dont use my video redo program which I do have a license for to cut out my commercials, is because the autoscan process on video redo to locate cut points is slow and often unreliable. Ideally I would like to archive my shows with green skip button from TiVo onto external hard drive with commercials removed, but only if it's more convenient then in the past it has been for me by trying to manage the commercial scan feature. I'm also not interested in converting file structure as I expect to transfer them back to the TiVo to watch another day.


----------



## Rawson819

worachj said:


> The Modify updates the channels on a TiVo and only works on a channels list that waw loaded from a refresh. When you do a Load, KMTTG dosen't know which TiVo the channels are for, so the Modify fails.
> 
> To copy a channel list to your new Bolt:
> 
> Load or Refresh a channel list.
> 
> Check or uncheck channels.
> 
> Click on Copy.
> 
> Select your Bolt.


Success!!! Seems pretty logical, not sure why I didn't try that. Thank you very much - it's awesome not to have to go through the tedious step of unselecting all the BS I never watch.


----------



## kephart

So I have kmttg working right now but for some reason skip data (which is present in the TiVo UI on TV) on my TiVo Bolt is not showing up in kmttg. On my older TiVo Premiere, the skip data is there and I can hit 'v' to export the skip data before transferring and re-encoding to put on Plex. Any idea why the Bolt specifically wouldn't work? Using kmttg_v2.4l.


----------



## ThAbtO

Is RCP enabled for each Tivo? You must enable it (under Tivo Tab) and click OK for each Tivo It is only for Premiere, Roamio and Bolt models.


----------



## worachj

leiff said:


> For shows on my tivo that have the green skip button, will I be able to use kmttg to cut the commercials out of TiVo program without having to use the long scan process since we already have the edit points given by Skip mode? That's the only reason i dont use my video redo program which I do have a license for to cut out my commercials, is because the autoscan process on video redo to locate cut points is slow and often unreliable. Ideally I would like to archive my shows with green skip button from TiVo onto external hard drive with commercials removed, but only if it's more convenient then in the past it has been for me by trying to manage the commercial scan feature. I'm also not interested in converting file structure as I expect to transfer them back to the TiVo to watch another day.


Yes you can use the skip points from Skip mode to cut commercials. 
SkipMode and KMTTG


----------



## murgatroyd

How can I tell which Java I have on my Windows box? I haven't updated in a while and today I got the notification about an update in my tray. Checked it out and this is the message I got:



> Free Java Update 8
> Version 8 Update 211
> Release date April 16, 2019
> 
> Important Oracle Java License Update
> The Oracle Java License has changed for releases starting April 16, 2019.
> The new Oracle Technology Network License Agreement for Oracle Java SE is substantially different from prior Oracle Java licenses. The new license permits certain uses, such as personal use and development use, at no cost -- but other uses authorized under prior Oracle Java licenses may no longer be available. Please review the terms carefully before downloading and using this product.


... followed by the usual about security fixes, etc.

Yes, I'm still on Win 8.1 and I need a new bleeping computer.


----------



## ThAbtO

Java -version

You can also visit the java.com site.


----------



## murgatroyd

Okay, apparently I'm on Version 8 Update 201 (build 1.8.0_201-b09). 

What gotchas are in the new TOS? Does Version 8 Update 211 play nice with kmttg, or should I carry on with my old build?


----------



## reneg

murgatroyd said:


> Okay, apparently I'm on Version 8 Update 201 (build 1.8.0_201-b09).
> 
> What gotchas are in the new TOS? Does Version 8 Update 211 play nice with kmttg, or should I carry on with my old build?


I'm running kmttg with 


Code:


java version "1.8.0_211"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_211-b12)

 just fine.


----------



## elprice7345

I upgraded to Windows 10 x64 1903 today and started getting the server exception errors when running VRD qsfix.

I remembered I had to uninstall and reinstall TiVo Desktop and that (mostly) fixed the problem.

The problem I have now: Windows won’t let me do a partial uninstall of TiVo Desktop. The uninstall button is grayed out and I have what appears to be TiVo Desktop services running.

Question: How can I get Windows to let me do a partial uninstall of TiVo Desktop as before or what do I need to do to manually perform the partial uninstall?


----------



## elprice7345

elprice7345 said:


> Question: How can I get Windows to let me do a partial uninstall of TiVo Desktop as before or what do I need to do to manually perform the partial uninstall?


Never mind ... I figured it out!

You can't do it from Apps & Features.

You have to go to Control Panel --> Programs and Features --> Select TiVo Desktop --> Select Change --> Select Partial Uninstall


----------



## kephart

ThAbtO said:


> Is RCP enabled for each Tivo? You must enable it (under Tivo Tab) and click OK for each Tivo It is only for Premiere, Roamio and Bolt models.


Oh geez. That was the problem. I didn't realize it was a separate tick box for each TiVo.


----------



## kephart

Also I'm having issues building comskip on macOS X 10.15 beta (darwin 19)... Before I get too far into the weeds with where I'm at with this, has anyone got this to work? Is anyone else even testing on Catalina yet?


----------



## billpiper

Anyone notice issues with Autoskip from Skip Mode? Having issues with the project file: No longer has the cuts
kmttg version: v.2.4l

AutoSkip data for 'Elementary - Red Light, Green Light'
0: start=01:03:47.723 end=01:09:52.988
TOTAL sho w time: 00:06:05.265
Removed entry for Roamio: Elementary - Red Light, Green Light
Roamio: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'Elementary - Red Light, Green Light'
(Setting pause point=0)
0: start=01:03:47.723 end=01:09:52.988
Saving AutoSkip entry: Elementary - Red Light, Green Light
TOTAL show time: 00:06:05.265

Contents of Project file:
<VideoReDoProject Version="3">
<Filename>V:\Tivo\Elementary.s07e04.Red Light, Green Light.TiVo</Filename>
<CutList>
</CutList>
</VideoReDoProject>

Thanks in advance


----------



## worachj

It was OK for me. I was able to successfully use the skip points to remove commercials.



Code:


Elementary - Red Light, Green Light
Recorded Thu 06/13/2019 09:00 PM on 4-1=WCCODT, Duration=60 mins, EpisodeNumber=704, originalAirDate=2019-06-13
An explosion at a traffic stop puts Holmes and Watson on two separate tracks of investigation as they try to determine whether the attack was gang related or a terrorist attack. Also, Holmes and Watson suspect there is more for them to discover regarding the recent attack on someone within their inner circle.
Bed Room: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'Elementary - Red Light, Green Light'
Removed entry for Basement: Elementary - Red Light, Green Light
(Setting pause point=0)
0: start=00:00:07.707 end=00:06:12.972
1: start=00:08:58.037 end=00:20:42.641
2: start=00:24:03.341 end=00:34:55.393
3: start=00:39:13.551 end=00:46:41.832
4: start=00:51:37.194 end=00:58:05.582
Saving AutoSkip entry: Elementary - Red Light, Green Light
TOTAL show time: 00:42:38.590


----------



## billpiper

worachj said:


> It was OK for me. I was able to successfully use the skip points to remove commercials.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Elementary - Red Light, Green Light
> Recorded Thu 06/13/2019 09:00 PM on 4-1=WCCODT, Duration=60 mins, EpisodeNumber=704, originalAirDate=2019-06-13
> An explosion at a traffic stop puts Holmes and Watson on two separate tracks of investigation as they try to determine whether the attack was gang related or a terrorist attack. Also, Holmes and Watson suspect there is more for them to discover regarding the recent attack on someone within their inner circle.
> Bed Room: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'Elementary - Red Light, Green Light'
> Removed entry for Basement: Elementary - Red Light, Green Light
> (Setting pause point=0)
> 0: start=00:00:07.707 end=00:06:12.972
> 1: start=00:08:58.037 end=00:20:42.641
> 2: start=00:24:03.341 end=00:34:55.393
> 3: start=00:39:13.551 end=00:46:41.832
> 4: start=00:51:37.194 end=00:58:05.582
> Saving AutoSkip entry: Elementary - Red Light, Green Light
> TOTAL show time: 00:42:38.590


Thanks, Any suggestions to get mine working?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mlippert

billpiper said:


> Thanks, Any suggestions to get mine working?


2 questions
1) Does it work for other shows w/ skip data?
2) Do the skip points work if you manually play this show on the TiVo and use the skip buttons on the remote?

But I don't have any helpful thoughts on getting it working otherwise, sorry.


----------



## worachj

You’re out of luck if your recording is messed up, closed captions missing, or maybe a weather alert popped up. Seems like the way it stopped you’ve got a bad recording.


----------



## billpiper

2 questions
1) Does it work for other shows w/ skip data?
2) Do the skip points work if you manually play this show on the TiVo and use the skip buttons on the remote?

But I don't have any helpful thoughts on getting it working otherwise, sorry.

The last show w/skip data was Tuesday evening.

Skip points on others do not work when I play manually.


----------



## billpiper

You’re out of luck if your recording is messed up, closed captions missing, or maybe a weather alert popped up. Seems like the way it stopped you’ve got a bad recording.

Guess I will see what happens with recordings this evening......

thanks


----------



## mlippert

billpiper said:


> The last show w/skip data was Tuesday evening.
> Skip points on others do not work when I play manually.


If the skip points don't work manually, then kmttg can't get them, since it finds them by playing the video and skipping (along w/ some other clever Kevin magic).

I just tried it, just for another data point, and kmttg can get the skip data from one of my TiVos w/o any problems


Code:


BedroomBolt: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'Elementary - Red Light, Green Light'
(Setting pause point=0)
Failed to retrieve cut points for: 'Elementary - Red Light, Green Light'
Trying one more time.
BedroomBolt: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'Elementary - Red Light, Green Light'
(Setting pause point=0)
0: start=00:00:10.010 end=00:06:15.275
1: start=00:09:00.239 end=00:20:44.843
2: start=00:24:03.942 end=00:34:55.994
3: start=00:39:17.355 end=00:46:45.636
4: start=00:51:40.197 end=00:58:08.585
Saving AutoSkip entry: Elementary - Red Light, Green Light
TOTAL show time: 00:42:38.590

So the real question is why are skip points no longer working on your TiVo.

I agree, you need to see if it clears itself up, but I'd also recommend rebooting the TiVo first just because that can frequently clear up issues.


----------



## billpiper

Have rebooted the Tivo several times. Can understand it not working Wednesday night since we had rain/storms. But nothing last night. Hopefully tonight will be OK


----------



## worachj

Do the shows have closed captions?

*Added:*
Its my understanding the skip uses the closed caption data to sync the skip points.


----------



## billpiper

worachj said:


> Do the shows have closed captions?


Yes Elementary from last night has closed captions.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## billpiper

worachj said:


> Do the shows have closed captions?
> 
> *Added:*
> Its my understanding the skip uses the closed caption data to sync the skip points.


Agree, but when I export to kmttg they did not come across.......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## worachj

billpiper said:


> Agree, but when I export to kmttg they did not come across.......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Its definitely failing for you, and I have no idea why. The data is not getting written to the AutoSkip.ini file for whatever reason.

Sorry I'm no help and out of suggestions.



> *AUTOSKIP TABLE*
> 
> Any skip data that is imported is saved in *AutoSkip.ini* file in the kmttg installation directory.
> You can visualize the data from kmttg GUI using menu item: *File -- AutoSkip Table...*
> This brings up *AutoSkip Entries* dialog with a table showing all saved entries.
> The *AD1* column signifies the 1st commercial start point in mm:ss format based on imported skip data.
> When you click on a table entry the kmttg message window will show the show segments that were imported.
> NOTE: In NPL tables an "S" will appear in the IMAGE column for each show that has a corresponding AutoSkip table entry. This serves as a quick and easy way for you to determine which shows can be played in kmttg AutoSkip for automatic commercial skipping.


----------



## worachj

This is what my AutoSkip.ini file looks like.


----------



## Soapm

I'm trying to download shows from my TivoHD using the latest kmttg and I'm only getting audio, no video. The shows are NOT decrypted (no brown stain)???

I seem to remember this happening before but I can't find the solution. Can someone jar my memory?


----------



## ThAbtO

Soapm said:


> I'm trying to download shows from my TivoHD using the latest kmttg and I'm only getting audio, no video. The shows are NOT decrypted (no brown stain)???
> 
> I seem to remember this happening before but I can't find the solution. Can someone jar my memory?


Its a MPEG4 recording and Series 3 does not handle MPEG4 downloads, so you would need to use another Tivo, if you have one, and transfer it over before downloading.


----------



## Soapm

ThAbtO said:


> Its a MPEG4 recording and Series 3 does not handle MPEG4 downloads, so you would need to use another Tivo, if you have one, and transfer it over before downloading.


Right you are, that worked. I think I need to sticky that to my forehead so I'll remember it next time I try to get a show off my TivoHD.


----------



## billpiper

worachj said:


> This is what my AutoSkip.ini file looks like.
> View attachment 41498


All is working again...


----------



## leiff

Having trouble getting my auto skip cuts working . I'm able to to right click and select "auto create from skip mode" ok. I then see the "s" on my show npl at which point I start the job. The problem is about half the time when I initiate the job, i see my tivo turn to the program and start to move the progress scrubber around trying to locate the cut points but sometimes I will see the scrubber go to the end of the program and it keeps pausing and playing and it gets stuck at the end of the scrubber and then it finishes and the total program is always under 10 minutes at these times when the scrubber get stuck at the end of the progress bar. If I redo the same job eventually it seems to work after two or three times usually as long as the scrubber doesn't get stuck at the end of the progress bar. At these times when I'm redoing the job I'm also not deleting the original TiVo file that stored on my PC from my TiVo. So this tells me there's nothing wrong with downloading the TiVo file onto my PC from tivo but the problem is occurring after uncut tivo file is downloaded somehow. I'm using videoredo since I have a license by the way.
Once simple fix for me would be if I could abort the job and delete if the total program turned out to be under 10 minutes since I know that means it messed up. Whenever it messes up like this by the way it creates a single approximately 10 minute cut point at the very end of the program. So one long cut.


----------



## Soapm

ThAbtO said:


> Its a MPEG4 recording and Series 3 does not handle MPEG4 downloads, so you would need to use another Tivo, if you have one, and transfer it over before downloading.


Well that sucks, I can't even transfer the recording to my Premier, I get an error 69 saying recording isn't available. Not sure what to do now???


----------



## leiff

For my downloads where skip cuts are working, I have the following enabled: ts downloads, qs fix, add detect, add cut. I have metadata, decrypt, and encode all unchecked. Is this right? My purpose is for offloading these tivo files after successfully removing commercials with auto skip using my video redodo license attached to this software. Later I will transfer shows back to my TiVo. I cant use Plex or some other streaming option since I like to use tivo's fast mode playback feature. It's too bad my scrubber get stuck at the end of many of my programs with skip mode and the auto cuts are not working about half the time. Anyone else has this problem? Or if anyone thinks it's odd if it fails the first time it often will work if I try it a second time?


----------



## worachj

leiff said:


> For my downloads where skip cuts are working, I have the following enabled: ts downloads, qs fix, add detect, add cut. I have metadata, decrypt, and encode all unchecked. Is this right? My purpose is for offloading these tivo files after successfully removing commercials with auto skip using my video redodo license attached to this software. Later I will transfer shows back to my TiVo. I cant use Plex or some other streaming option since I like to use tivo's fast mode playback feature. It's too bad my scrubber get stuck at the end of many of my programs with skip mode and the auto cuts are not working about half the time. Anyone else has this problem? Or if anyone thinks it's odd if it fails the first time it often will work if I try it a second time?


There's lots of stuff to cover here!!!

I would recommend checking and using metadata, decrypt, QS Fix, Ad Detect, Ad Cut.

You need to be conscious on how your source encodes the channels. (H.264.vs. mpeg2). I have Comcast and all channels are H.264, except the local channels which are mpeg2. Any TiVo recordings using H.264 encoding must use TS downloads. Read the section on TS Downloads. If you are decrypting TS downloads you need to use tivolibre instead of tivodecode which is selectable on the configure => TiVo Options tab.

Look at the following sections and come back if you have more questions.
kmttg / Wiki / using_kmttg

TS Downloads
metadata
decrypt
QS Fix
Ad Detect 
Ad Cut

Also look at this section on Decrypting TS TiVo Files:
kmttg / Wiki / Decrypting_TS_TiVo_files


----------



## mlippert

@leiff Basically to add to what @worachj said.

There is no advantage I know of to leave the downloaded file in encrypted .tivo format, and there are disadvantages. It isn't better to upload an encrypted .tivo back to the .tivo instead of a decrypted video.
Particularly if you want to upload back to the tivo, you want kmttg to create the associated metadata file which pyTivo uses to send the metadata back to the tivo along w/ the video.

If you've got VideoRedo, kmttg will use it to qsfix and decrypt in a single step (for both PS an TS downloads)
TS Downloads seem to have more random errors which can make the download unplayable, but VideoRedo can excise those errors (and will during qsfix) so although you lose the section w/ the error, the rest of the video is watchable.
Keep in mind that even using working skip points, ad detect isn't perfect, and if you don't manually review those cut points you will occasionally lose some of the show. You may not care, but I thought it worth pointing out.


----------



## samg6565

I cannot get KMTTG to decrypt previously downloaded .TIVO files using the FILES tab. I use the combine and decrypt method for everything now, but for previously downloaded files that were not decrypted, I just cannot get it to work. I've tried all options. These are OTA recordings.


----------



## worachj

samg6565 said:


> I cannot get KMTTG to decrypt previously downloaded .TIVO files using the FILES tab. I use the combine and decrypt method for everything now, but for previously downloaded files that were not decrypted, I just cannot get it to work. I've tried all options. These are OTA recordings.


What are you using to Decrypt the OTA .TiVo files; tivodecode, tivolibre, DirectShow Dump, or VideoRedo. I had success downloading a recording and then decypting it from the Files tab this morning. With OTA (mpeg2) files I have the most success using tivodecode.

*Added:*
If you are decrypting TS downloads you need to use tivolibre instead of tivodecode which is selectable on the File => Configure => TiVo Options tab.


----------



## samg6565

Here are three different attempts. I do not have VideoRedo

>> DECRYPTING G:\Tivo Fix\All in the Family\Season One\All in the Family - Meet the Bunkers (04_19_2015).TiVo ...

C:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --no-verify --out "C:\\All in the Family - Meet the Bunkers (04_19_2015).mpg" "G:\Tivo Fix\All in the Family\Season One\All in the Family - Meet the Bunkers (04_19_2015).TiVo"

tivodecode failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --no-verify --out "C:\\All in the Family - Meet the Bunkers (04_19_2015).mpg" "G:\Tivo Fix\All in the Family\Season One\All in the Family - Meet the Bunkers (04_19_2015).TiVo"

Encryption by QUALCOMM 


End of File
Killing 'decrypt' job: C:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --no-verify --out "C:\\All in the Family - Meet the Bunkers (04_19_2015).mpg" "G:\Tivo Fix\All in the Family\Season One\All in the Family - Meet the Bunkers (04_19_2015).TiVo"

Configuration saved to file: C:\kmttg\config.ini

Refreshing encoding profiles

>> DECRYPTING USING TIVOLIBRE G:\Tivo Fix\All in the Family\Season One\All in the Family - Meet the Bunkers (04_19_2015).TiVo ...

tivolibre decrypt failed for file: G:\Tivo Fix\All in the Family\Season One\All in the Family - Meet the Bunkers (04_19_2015).TiVo

Killing 'tivolibre' file: G:\Tivo Fix\All in the Family\Season One\All in the Family - Meet the Bunkers (04_19_2015).TiVo

Configuration saved to file: C:\kmttg\config.ini

Refreshing encoding profiles

>> DSD DECRYPT G:\Tivo Fix\All in the Family\Season One\All in the Family - Meet the Bunkers (04_19_2015).TiVo ...

C:\kmttg\dsd\DSDCmd.exe "-s:G:\Tivo Fix\All in the Family\Season One\All in the Family - Meet the Bunkers (04_19_2015).TiVo" "-t:C:\\All in the Family - Meet the Bunkers (04_19_2015).mpg"

dsd failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\kmttg\dsd\DSDCmd.exe "-s:G:\Tivo Fix\All in the Family\Season One\All in the Family - Meet the Bunkers (04_19_2015).TiVo" "-t:C:\\All in the Family - Meet the Bunkers (04_19_2015).mpg"

NOTE: You must have at least partial TiVo Desktop install for DirectShow Dump to work

Processing from G:\Tivo Fix\All in the Family\Season One\All in the Family - Meet the Bunkers (04_19_2015).TiVo to C:\\All in the Family - Meet the Bunkers (04_19_2015).mpg

Processed: 10% 20% 30% 40% 50% 60% 70% 80% 90%

Killing 'dsd' job: C:\kmttg\dsd\DSDCmd.exe "-s:G:\Tivo Fix\All in the Family\Season One\All in the Family - Meet the Bunkers (04_19_2015).TiVo" "-t:C:\\All in the Family - Meet the Bunkers (04_19_2015).mpg"


----------



## worachj

So you can download and decrypt from the main screen, but it doesn't work from the Files tab. It should work the same way.

Sorry, I have no idea whats wrong.



> Make sure you are using latest Windows version of kmttg and tools
> 
> *Help->Update kmttg*
> *Help->Update tools*
> Restart kmttg if you updated tools


----------



## mlippert

samg6565 said:


> >> DECRYPTING G:\Tivo Fix\All in the Family\Season One\All in the Family - Meet the Bunkers (04_19_2015).TiVo ...
> 
> C:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --no-verify --out "C:\\All in the Family - Meet the Bunkers (04_19_2015).mpg" "G:\Tivo Fix\All in the Family\Season One\All in the Family - Meet the Bunkers (04_19_2015).TiVo"
> 
> tivodecode failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\kmttg\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe --mak MAK --no-verify --out "C:\\All in the Family - Meet the Bunkers (04_19_2015).mpg" "G:\Tivo Fix\All in the Family\Season One\All in the Family - Meet the Bunkers (04_19_2015).TiVo"


OK, I was wondering this before, but it seemed too obvious, but now I think you should check.

Are you sure that you have the correct MAK for the files you're trying to decrypt? If it changed that would be a problem.

I'm guessing that you replaced your real MAK in the commands you posted with "MAK"?


----------



## mlippert

Also your output file paths are a little strange note the double backslash in "C:\\All in the Family - Meet the Bunkers (04_19_2015).mpg"

I don't think that should be a problem, but when things aren't working anything strange is suspect.


----------



## samg6565

I have found the issue.
First I will answer a couple of questions.

I did not replace the MAK, I just copied the output from the bottom portion of kmttg's window.

The double backslash is not an issue. If you double click on the output directory input box and choose a root directory in will include a backslash. That shows up as \\ in the kmttg window.

What I have found is that when I use the FILE tab it does not use the File Naming protocol.
I use [mainTitle][/][mainTitle] [EpisodeNumber] [episodeTitle], which creates a directory for the main title. This works great in my usual download\decrypt but not from the FILES tab. 
If I'm doing an Ad Cut with previously downloaded edl AND decrypted files, it will not use the File Naming protocol either. It defaults to the path you input in the output directory section.
In my case had chosen C:\. On my computer, kmttg will not write to that root directory. 
I gave it a directory and it worked.

KMTTG is an awesome program and without it my love for TIVO would be somewhat diminished. But it would be awesome if the File Naming protocol would work from the FILES tab.

Thanks for everyone's interest, suggestions and willing to take time to help. I hope the discussion of my situation can help someone else's.


----------



## mlippert

samg6565 said:


> I have found the issue.


Thanks for posting what you found out. It's always helpful to know how things got resolved.


----------



## nitro001

Hello. I am hoping to get kmttg configured using my synology NAS, where my plex server also runs. I have installed Java, opkg, X11, have xterm running but can't get GTK so I can't get the GUI to appear for the kmttg app for initial
configuration:


Code:


Error initializing QuantumRenderer: no suitable pipeline found
java.lang.RuntimeException: java.lang.RuntimeException: Error initializing QuantumRenderer: no suitable pipeline found
....
Caused by: java.lang.RuntimeException: Error initializing QuantumRenderer: no suitable pipeline found
        at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.QuantumRenderer$PipelineRunnable.init(QuantumRenderer.java:94)
        at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.QuantumRenderer$PipelineRunnable.run(QuantumRenderer.java:124)
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:748)

Exception: java.lang.RuntimeException thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandler in thread "main"

I know the application is accessible once configured via the web, but that also seems to be started via GUI.

Is there any command line arguments I can use to start kmttg from the shell and generate a config file which I can then edit in VI and another command argument to run the web server that I could place in a startup script to load on boot?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## minimeh

I'm seeing an exception when importing skip points from a project created with VideoRedo 6.4.90.797. Here's the error message:


Spoiler: Error Message






Code:


SkipImport vrdImport - Content is not allowed in prolog.
[com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.DOMParser.parse(Unknown Source),
com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.DocumentBuilderImpl.parse(Unknown Source),
com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.SkipImport.vrdImport(SkipImport.java:123),
com.tivo.kmttg.task.vrdreview.check(vrdreview.java:222),
com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobData.check(jobData.java:333),
com.tivo.kmttg.main.jobMonitor.monitor(jobMonitor.java:147),
com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui$5$1.run(gui.java:326),
com.sun.javafx.application.PlatformImpl.lambda$null$177(PlatformImpl.java:295),
java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method),
com.sun.javafx.application.PlatformImpl.lambda$runLater$178(PlatformImpl.java:294),
com.sun.glass.ui.InvokeLaterDispatcher$Future.run(InvokeLaterDispatcher.java:95),
com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication._runLoop(Native Method),
com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication.lambda$null$152(WinApplication.java:177),
java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]




I opened the project in VideoRedo 5.4.04.771 and saved the project without any changes. Importing the v5 project succeeds. I did a file comparison of the two projects and the only substantial differences I can see is that the v6 project has prettier formatting. The v5 project uses minimal whitespace but both seem pretty much the same from an xml perspective, although obviously something is different.

I'm using kmttg 2.4l with java version "1.8.0_212" on Windows 10. I've attached the two project files with names indicating which is which and the .vprj extension changed to .txt to allow uploading.

[EDIT] I think I found the problem. The v6 project file begins with a byte order marker (BOM). It seems that either VideoRedo v6 needs to go back to not generating the project files with a BOM or kmttg will need to account for it when parsing the XML file.

[EDIT] I've posted this issue to the VideoRedo v6 forum as well.


----------



## moyekj

I checked into source code a fix/workaround for the VRD6 UTF8-BOM format to strip out the BOM character at start of file if it exists before passing along to Java xml parser which can't deal with BOM. Note that I mostly stopped work on kmttg (in case it wasn't obvious already), but David Blackledge has been doing some updates to kmttg lately, so I'm not exactly sure what all those changes are and if it's safe to release a new version at this point.


----------



## davidblackledge

moyekj said:


> t David Blackledge has been doing some updates to kmttg lately, so I'm not exactly sure what all those changes are and if it's safe to release a new version at this point.


It's safe. I'm trying to only check in complete features. I'll give you a feature list if you like, or can post it here.


----------



## Dan203

Despite what DanR said on our forum we need that BOM in some of our own code to make the unicode characters parse properly when reading text based file, so we can't just remove it. We do have an option in VRD to read unicode XML without a BOM if it has an encoding declaration in the XML itself, so it's possible that we could maybe remove it from the project files, but we use a common text file writer class for all text file output from VRD so we'd have to explicitly turn off BOM writing for project files to do that. Not sure how easy that is to do. So if it's possible fix in kmttgs parser instead that would be ideal. 

The BOM should be something that most XML parsers and text readers can deal with. It's been around for a long time and is common for text files with UTF8/unicode characters.


----------



## moyekj

I already have a fix/workaround checked into source code taking the BOM out before sending to Java XML parser which doesn't allow BOM to be there. Just got to get time to work on generating new kmttg release.


----------



## mitch1138

*Playlist Folders*
Great program. Question, the downloaded playlist used to have programs organized in folders by series (like on the TiVo), now they just show up as individual files. I looked around the WiKi and settings, but no luck. Any suggestions on how I get folders back? Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO

Checkbox folders, right above the list window.


----------



## mitch1138

ThAbtO said:


> Checkbox folders, right above the list window.


Thanks so much, pretty obvious in retrospect!


----------



## philhu

I think it used to default to last setting. So unless you turned it off. Between sessions it stayed on

Now it seems to reset each run


----------



## moyekj

OK, version 2.4m now released that has the VRD 6 fix and various fixes/changes/enhancements by David Blackledge:
kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


----------



## davidblackledge

moyekj said:


> OK, version 2.4m now released that has the VRD 6 fix and various fixes/changes/enhancements by David Blackledge:
> kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


By the way, now that the app launch list is configurable and has associated channel numbers, I'm listening if anybody has better ideas about what to have in the default list settings.
I intend to make the list editable from configuration when I find the time, but for now it's just the file in the web folder.

Default channels I set up as 0-x for videos (including streambaby on channel 0-5 if you have it running on the same machine) and 1-x for music.

Netflix is channel 0-1. I know it already works as channel 3000 on the "TiVo Premiere Q" and "Suddenlink" but that changes on different providers, so I went with this sub-channel pattern instead.

Not sure what problems there were with the Pandora flash app that had it disabled, but maybe that should be re-enabled as channel 1-1?

You don't have to add Enterwebz.tv to your TiVo to launch its apps this way, so if there are any other apps people use other than Archive On Demand (channel 0-6), those could be added, too.


----------



## minimeh

@moyekj:

Rather than patiently waiting for the next release to get the new SPS7xS support, I compiled from the latest source code. The SPS7xS commands are great!

While I had the development environment set up, I made another small change. When in quick mode, the auto skip service intentionally suspends functioning. I know for most trick play (like fast forward and slow motion), this makes sense. But for quick mode, which is a viewing mode and not just a repositioning mode, it would be really nice to have auto skipping. The patch code below does that. I hope you will incorporate it into the code base! Thanks.


Spoiler: auto skip in quick mode patch






Code:


Index: src/com/tivo/kmttg/rpc/AutoSkip.java
===================================================================
--- src/com/tivo/kmttg/rpc/AutoSkip.java    (revision 4366)
+++ src/com/tivo/kmttg/rpc/AutoSkip.java    (working copy)
@@ -279,7 +279,8 @@
    }*/
    
    // RPC query to get current playback position
-   // NOTE: Returns -1 for speed != 100 to avoid any skipping during trick play
+   // NOTE: Returns -1 for speed < 100  or speed > 190 to avoid any skipping during trick play
+   //       but allowing skipping during quickmode
    private synchronized long getPosition() {
       debug.print("");
       if (r==null || ! monitor) return -1;
@@ -302,9 +303,12 @@
             // DEBUG JSONObject w = r.Command("whatsOnSearch", new JSONObject());
             // DEBUG log.print("w=" + w.toString(3));
             if (reply.has("speed")) {
+               // Check if fast forward (>190) or slow motion (<100) are in play,
+               // but allow normal (==100) or quickmode (>=110 && <=190)
                int speed = reply.getInt("speed");
-               if (speed != 100)
+               if (!(speed >= 100 && speed <= 190)) {
                   return -1;
+               }
             }
             return reply.getLong("position");
          } catch (JSONException e) {


----------



## moyekj

OK, patch checked into source code.


----------



## LarryR6985

I'm trying to install kmttg on a new computer, Windows 10. I installed the latest version of the Java Runtime Environment in the default location, which is in C:/Program Files (x86)/Java. Tivo Desktop is installed in the default location at c:/Program Files (x86)/Tivo. I installed kmttg at c:/kmttg.

When I double click on kmttg.jar, I get the message "The system cannot find the specified path." It's not clear to me whether kmttg can't find Java, whether it can't find TiVo Desktop, or what. 

Can anyone help with the "System cannot find the specified path" error? Thanks.


----------



## HomeUser

Larry, it is probably the Java environment see Step 4  Windows Installation


----------



## LarryR6985

HomeUser said:


> Larry, it is probably the Java environment see Step 4  Windows Installation


Thank you! Fixed it on the first try.


----------



## SteveG

Channels question. I've used it before, but not working as I remember. I read through the thread and found the instructions in New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg. (Post #12179 in this thread).

Those instructions were:
To copy a channel list to your new Bolt:

Load or Refresh a channel list.

Check or uncheck channels.

Click on Copy.

Select your Bolt.

However, when I follow those steps, nothing happens. Clicking copy, it prompts for which tivo, but then just refreshes that tivo and doesn't actually update the channels list with checkmarks removed.

Using 2.4m (and also tried 2.4l which is still available on my mac) and get the same result with both versions. The tivo's are Roamios (1 basic and 1 plus). Any ideas?


----------



## worachj

Does KMTTG see the new Bolt? When you click on Copy there should be a drop down list of TiVo's and you should see the new bolt listed.


----------



## reneg

SteveG said:


> To copy a channel list to your new Bolt:
> 
> Load or Refresh a channel list.
> 
> Check or uncheck channels.
> 
> Click on Copy.
> 
> Select your Bolt.


I think if you are checking or unchecking channels, you want to save them before you copy. Click Modify to save your changes before you click Copy


----------



## SteveG

Thanks for the replies. KMTTG does see the new Roamio (the instructions I copied and pasted from the prior post mentioned a Bolt, but I'm working with a few roamios) and when I click copy, I do see a "Choose which Tivo to copy to" and can select the new Roamio. But then nothing happens. No messages in the bottom-half status section.

I've tried 2 approaches.
1. Refresh the current Tivo with the properly checked list of channels - the list populates with the correct channels checked
2. Save... and save the file with the name Roamio.chan
3. Load... and select the Roamio.chan file
4. Click Copy..."Choose which Tivo to copy to" and selecting the new tivo, but then nothing happens.

Test with current tivo:
1. Refresh the current Tivo channel list- the list populates with the correct channels checked.
2. Click a new channel just for testing
3. Click Modify - Nothing seems to happen, but it does refresh and pull up the new channel list with the test channel properly checked.

Repeat almost the same test with the new Tivo:
1. Refresh the new Tivo channel list- the list populates with all the channels checked.
2. UnClick a channel just for testing
3. Click Modify - Nothing seems to happen, but it does refresh and pull up the channel list, but still with all channels checked.

Tried next: Rebooted new Roamio
Repeated above. No change after reboot.
Tried with another pre-existing tivo and worked as expected.
Tried modifying the channel list through the Tivo interface and then refreshing, and I need to try/check again, but think that also failed. So this seems more like a specific new Tivo problem. I've got to leave but want to post this before I forget. Will provide more details later after additional testing.

Any suggestions appreciated. Might it just need time after the MAK was added when the Tivo was added to my account?


----------



## SteveG

Update: I've now confirmed, this doesn't seem to be a KMTTG issue. I've got 2 new Roamio's (a plus and a pro) and both of them even through the on-screen Channel List interface refuse to remove channels. Clicking select button on remote to remove the check mark and then going back or hitting Tivo button and then going back in shows no change, with the unchecked channels remaining checked. So I may need to call Tivo.

An older Roamio basic and the Premiers these new Roamios are intended to replace work as expected (both through the on-screen UI and KMTTG).


----------



## The TiVo Dude

KMTTG 101

New to KMTTG. Awesome program/collection. Finding my way around and reading what I can find.

Is there a post that suggests best file settings for storing the files on a NAS and using something like Plex or Infuse to play them on another device, i.e. AppleTV?

Right now, I have the following boxes checked - decrypt, ad detect, ad cut, encode and have selected hb_television as the encoding profile - as much of the content I've created from blu-rays is currently stored as mkv (and the mpg files were "in a box" (not full screen) when played on the TV.)

Also, it seems like I'm only getting an mkv if there is an ad cut?

Am I missing anything?


----------



## mlippert

@The TiVo Dude Welcome. KMTTG is an awesome tool.
However, some things will require manual intervention. For example if you want to cut ads out of saved shows. Ad detect is great but cannot be relied on. Even if you're only doing it from the Tivo cut points you will still occasionally get some ads, but worse occasionally you will end up cutting portions of the show.

I don't try to get the downloaded shows into the "correct" directory on my NAS, although I know there aere some people here who do. I put the downloaded shows in a single directory and move them once the final version (decrypted, ad cut, captions) is there. I do get kmttg to name them appropriately for Plex though. I use the following file naming configuration setting in kmttg which handles both series and movies:


Code:


[mainTitle] ["- s" season]["e" episode " - "][episodeTitle " "]["(" movieYear ") "]([month]_[mday]_[year], [channel])


----------



## ej42137

kmttg doesn't directly process your videos; instead it directs other software programs to accomplish that task, either ffmpeg, HandBrake, or VideoReDo. Those programs have active forums where people discuss recipes for encoding video _ad nauseum_. I would start with the encoding profiles built into kmttg, and if I were unsatisfied with that result I'd go to the forums mentioned for further suggestions.

If you are willing to spend a little money, VideoReDo is the easiest and most powerful video render program. HandBrake is free but it is more work and will require more research.


----------



## The TiVo Dude

mlippert said:


> @The TiVo Dude Welcome. KMTTG is an awesome tool.
> However, some things will require manual intervention. For example if you want to cut ads out of saved shows. Ad detect is great but cannot be relied on. Even if you're only doing it from the Tivo cut points you will still occasionally get some ads, but worse occasionally you will end up cutting portions of the show.
> 
> I don't try to get the downloaded shows into the "correct" directory on my NAS, although I know there aere some people here who do. I put the downloaded shows in a single directory and move them once the final version (decrypted, ad cut, captions) is there. I do get kmttg to name them appropriately for Plex though. I use the following file naming configuration setting in kmttg which handles both series and movies:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [mainTitle] ["- s" season]["e" episode " - "][episodeTitle " "]["(" movieYear ") "]([month]_[mday]_[year], [channel])





ej42137 said:


> kmttg doesn't directly process your videos; instead it directs other software programs to accomplish that task, either ffmpeg, HandBrake, or VideoReDo. Those programs have active forums where people discuss recipes for encoding video _ad nauseum_. I would start with the encoding profiles built into kmttg, and if I were unsatisfied with that result I'd go to the forums mentioned for further suggestions.
> 
> If you are willing to spend a little money, VideoReDo is the easiest and most powerful video render program. HandBrake is free but it is more work and will require more research.


Thanks guys!
Looks like VideoReDo is pc only (mac guy) so I'll have to stick with kmttg.
I'll also stick with the ff_h264_high_rate - and will not delete the originals until I have confirmed the ad cut hasn't also performed program cut!
Really appreciate the quick responses as I've only got a few weeks to clear the machine before it's decommissioned/lifetime transferred. ...and i've been wanting to get these performances off the TiVo anyway.


----------



## Hcour

I recently upgraded kmttg and java and somehow kmttg stopped working. I uninstalled and re-installed both per the instructions, including associating kmttg.jar with javaw.exe but it still doesn't work. The Properties for the kmttg folder has "Attributes: Read Only" box checked. Should that be unchecked? Thanks.


----------



## jtdon99

Hcour said:


> I recently upgraded kmttg and java and somehow kmttg stopped working. I uninstalled and re-installed both per the instructions, including associating kmttg.jar with javaw.exe but it still doesn't work. The Properties for the kmttg folder has "Attributes: Read Only" box checked. Should that be unchecked? Thanks.


You stated you upgraded the Java also, if that was v11 I don't think its works w/kmttg


----------



## Hcour

Yeah, when I re-installed it's ver 8. Thanks.


----------



## justen_m

Should have read this thread before I upgrade to Oracle Java 12. I can verify it doesn't work with kmttg. It was working fine on this box (Ubuntu 18.04.3LTS) with Oracle Java 8. Fudge. Now I have to figure out how to uninstall the new version of Java. Luckily, it still works on my four other Linux boxes and two Win10 boxes that have Java 8.

sudo apt remove oracle-java12-installer
sudo apt remove oracle-java11-installer local

Ok, back to 8. kmttg works again.


----------



## davidblackledge

Yeah java 11 moved the javafx library into a separate download, so it could be fixed to work with newer Java by including the library download and changing the java startup command line to load it. 
I haven't tried this nor do I know if the library is something that could be redistributed with kmttg.


----------



## Ian Westcott

davidblackledge said:


> Yeah java 11 moved the javafx library into a separate download, so it could be fixed to work with newer Java by including the library download and changing the java startup command line to load it.
> I haven't tried this nor do I know if the library is something that could be redistributed with kmttg.


I don't think people try this because details are extremely difficult to find. I scoured Oracle and Java's websites, and the same refrain is used: JavaFX is distributed with the JRE from version 8ish and up. Nowhere is it mentioned that JavaFX was removed from 11 or 12. If I go to the JavaFX FAQ, it says to download the JRE. If I go to the older FAQ and find a download link for a Linux .sh script that should set it up, that link takes me to a page saying that method was obsolete and that I should download the JRE, because that's where JavaFX is. The kmttg websites and wikis are the only place I can find that says recent Javas split off JavaFX again. I ended up downloading Java 8 and everything worked, but I was never able to find a download link for JavaFX in the Java website. If they do offer a more recent standalone JavaFX, they make it pretty hard to find.


----------



## ej42137

Ian Westcott said:


> I don't think people try this because details are extremely difficult to find. I scoured Oracle and Java's websites, and the same refrain is used: JavaFX is distributed with the JRE from version 8ish and up. Nowhere is it mentioned that JavaFX was removed from 11 or 12. If I go to the JavaFX FAQ, it says to download the JRE. If I go to the older FAQ and find a download link for a Linux .sh script that should set it up, that link takes me to a page saying that method was obsolete and that I should download the JRE, because that's where JavaFX is. The kmttg websites and wikis are the only place I can find that says recent Javas split off JavaFX again. I ended up downloading Java 8 and everything worked, but I was never able to find a download link for JavaFX in the Java website. If they do offer a more recent standalone JavaFX, they make it pretty hard to find.


I couldn't get kmttg to work with Java 11 or 12 even with JavaFX. If anyone ever did I'd like to hear about it.


----------



## foxmulder241

I can not get my files to transfer from mytivo to pc using kmttg it worked before then I started trying monday and it wouldn't anymore

This the message I get at the bottom

AMHQ Weekend - 08-17-2019

Recorded Sat 08/17/2019 02:58 AM on 776=TWCHD, Duration=182 mins, EpisodeNumber=201959, PAUSE POINT: 3 mins 56 secs, originalAirDate=2019-08-17
The science and stories of weather, plus in-depth forecasts with a focus on weekend weather.

>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Hal 9000' C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\New folder (5)\AMHQ Weekend - 08-17-2019 (08_17_2019).TiVo ...

http://10.0.0.248:80/download/AMHQ+Weekend.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=112988&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

http IO exception for: http://10.0.0.248:80/download/AMHQ+Weekend.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=112988&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://10.0.0.248:80/download/AMHQ+Weekend.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=112988&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts

Download failed to file: C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\New folder (5)\AMHQ Weekend - 08-17-2019 (08_17_2019).TiVo

A


----------



## kpeters59

Try a different show.

Try a different Disk/Drive.

-KP


----------



## ThAbtO

foxmulder241 said:


> Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL:


This tells me that the Tivo server in the Tivo crashed.... Restart the Tivo.

If this happens often, increase time it waits between downloads to about 30 seconds. (Options / Program Options [tab] / "Start Delay in seconds for download tasks")


----------



## foxmulder241

Yes i tried a few different shows and I got one out of six of shows to transfer, i did to a restart of the tivobox I unplugged it and then pligged it back in after a couple minutes

Thank you kpeters59 and thabto


----------



## ACraigL

@moyekj Been a loooong time since I posted here, but continue to be a faithful kmttg user. I literally use it every day to save me on my rail commute. I've had an minor issue for a while and wanted to throw it your way for a possible feature consideration.

I've noticed that the encoded output of the video file can be variable. Like if the program is one hour in duration, sometimes I get a file that's 57 minutes. If I run the same job again, it might be similar by a few seconds or much closer to the original length. I always seem to get cut out of the most critical parts of the show!

So my ask would be a tolerance setting. Like, if the output is more than X seconds delta from the original recording length, rerun the job Y times. That way you could automate the _opportunity _for a more complete recording, but not run it into an endless loop. There's probably some logic that needs to be worked out (use cases and such) but thought I'd pitch the idea and see if you think it has any merit. Thanks!

(for the record, I know the program has nothing to do with the resulting encoded video file, but thinking this is a good automation opportunity, in-line with the goals of the application.  )


----------



## minimeh

You might want to look into pyTivo Desktop for downloading shows. It has logic much like you are suggesting. See Easier to use pyTivo


Dan203 said:


> It has 3 options...
> 
> 1) Ignore errors, which works just like before
> 2) Reject errors, which will abort the download as soon as an error is detected
> 3) Best file, which will keep the file with the least number of errors detected
> 
> #2 and #3 have a user settable retry count setting which determines the number of times pyTivo will retry the download before giving up. If a clean file is downloaded before the retry count is hit then it move on to the next file in the queue automatically.


----------



## ACraigL

minimeh said:


> You might want to look into pyTivo Desktop for downloading shows. It has logic much like you are suggesting. See Easier to use pyTivo


Was this for me? If so, I don't think the issue is downloading the show, but in the encoding. But I'll experiment with both.

EDIT: Using PyTiVo I see there are packet errors when downloading. So you may be right. I guess the question is how do I automate the downloads through pytivo and the processing through kmttg?

EDIT EDIT: I used google! Is this still a valid setup? 
pyTivo Discussion Forum :: View topic - KMTTG and pyTivo Installation Instructions for Windows


----------



## reneg

Updated kmttg to version 2.4m, as well as java & Windows last week:


Code:


java version "1.8.0_221"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_221-b11)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 25.221-b11, mixed mode, sharing)




Code:


Edition: Windows 10 Pro
Version: 1903
Installed on 8/29/2019
OS  Build: 18362.295

I am now seeing kmttg lock up on almost a daily basis. Not responsive to input nor will it repaint the screen after minimizing it and restoring the window to normal size after about a day of running. Anyone else seeing problems? I turned on kmttg debug to see if anything strange is getting logged.


----------



## minimeh

I too have been seeing the UI just freeze lately. Same Windows and Java versions that you listed. I also run Malwarebytes for real time protection. Maybe something there?

So far, I just take the path of least resistance and close out kmttg and start a new instance. I guess I really should try running with -d for debugging info.


----------



## kpeters59

I'm pretty sure that my current KMTTG window has been running non-stop for the last month without any real issue.

And I run it regularly via RDP from 4 different workstations.

-KP


----------



## reneg

minimeh said:


> I too have been seeing the UI just freeze lately.


Thanks for confirming that it's just not me seeing an issue.


kpeters59 said:


> I'm pretty sure that my current KMTTG window has been running non-stop for the last month without any real issue.


Are you currently running 2.4m of kmttg? 2.4l of kmttg was solid for me for many months. Have you updated java or Windows lately? My windows system rebooted last night after more OS updates, so I took the opportunity to reinstall 2.4l of kmttg to see if I get back to stable.


----------



## worachj

I've been running 2.4m of kmttg without any problems. But I'm using the 64-bit java version and have a different build for windows 10.


> Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.18362.329]
> (c) 2019 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\>java -version
> java version "1.8.0_221"
> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_221-b11)
> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.221-b11, mixed mode)


----------



## reneg

I just had another kmttg freeze on 2.4l, so it leads me to believe that the problem may be in java or windows. I installed the 64 bit version of java which matches your build.


----------



## kpeters59

reneg said:


> Are you currently running 2.4m of kmttg?


Yes.

-KP


----------



## slowbiscuit

kpeters59 said:


> I'm pretty sure that my current KMTTG window has been running non-stop for the last month without any real issue.
> 
> And I run it regularly via RDP from 4 different workstations.
> 
> -KP


Same here, it's always running on a server via RDP so I can have auto-skip. No issues on 2.4l, Java 1.8 221


----------



## ThAbtO

Something that I would like to be added.....

In the FILES tab, have a checkbox for "Auto-Start Jobs" toggle option. This is to allow me to drag-drop files into it and do the jobs chosen and remove from the files list, but would still remain in jobs box.

What I currently do is (with jobs checked), drag files in, start jobs, remove from files.


----------



## minimeh

reneg said:


> Updated kmttg to version 2.4m, as well as java & Windows last week:
> I am now seeing kmttg lock up on almost a daily basis. Not responsive to input nor will it repaint the screen after minimizing it and restoring the window to normal size after about a day of running. Anyone else seeing problems? I turned on kmttg debug to see if anything strange is getting logged.


I ran kmttg from a command window with debug turned on:


Code:


java -jar kmttg.jar -d

and boy howdy am I seeing something strange!

After a day or so the GUI was unresponsive. However, the threads doing skip monitoring and auto downloads were chugging along just fine, so technically not locked up. I closed kmttg, opened up the debug log, searched for "error" and found:


Spoiler: debug log snippet






Code:


1  >>>autoConfig.java: com.tivo.kmttg.main.autoConfig.parseAuto(line 74): entry={type=title, tivo=Sixto, keyword=startalk, keywords=[]}
2  >>>autoConfig.java: com.tivo.kmttg.main.autoConfig.parseAuto(line 212): entry={type=title, tivo=Bedroom, keyword=dummy for bedroom NPL updates, keywords=[]}
3  >>>tivoTab.java: com.tivo.kmttg.gui.tivoTab.atomicCB(line 369): [email protected][styleClass=button]'Run AtomicParsley'
4  >>>file.java: com.tivo.kmttg.util.file.isFile(line 49): f=C:\Users\pdellera\kmttg\AtomicParsley\AtomicParsley.exe
5  >>>nplTable.java: com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable.GetSelectedRows(line 836):
6  >>>TableUtil.java: com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.TableUtil.GetSelectedRows(line 155):
7  >>>log.java: com.tivo.kmttg.util.log.getDetailedTime(line 244):
8  >>>gui.java: com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui.text_o(line 2885): s=No rows selected
9  >>>tivoTab.java: com.tivo.kmttg.gui.tivoTab.atomicCB(line 369): [email protected][styleClass=button]'Run AtomicParsley'
10 >>>file.java: com.tivo.kmttg.util.file.isFile(line 49): f=C:\Users\pdellera\kmttg\AtomicParsley\AtomicParsley.exe
11 >>>nplTable.java: com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.nplTable.GetSelectedRows(line 836):
12 >>>TableUtil.java: com.tivo.kmttg.gui.table.TableUtil.GetSelectedRows(line 155):
13 >>>log.java: com.tivo.kmttg.util.log.getDetailedTime(line 244):
14 >>>gui.java: com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui.text_error(line 2885): s=No rows selected
15 >>>SkipService.java: com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.SkipService.monitor(line 111):




Lines 1 and 2 are for context and show normal auto download configuration file parsing.

Then line 3 shows that the "Run AtomicParsley" button from the Files tab was clicked. That is followed by trying to get the file to run AtomicParsley from the table (lines 5-7) followed by a message of "No rows selected" in line 8. Lines 9-13 are again processing the button click event for "Run AtomicParsley" with an error message of "No rows selected".

Line 15 is the normal start of skip service monitoring.

So what's strange about all of that? There was no user interacting with kmttg, much less the Files tab at the time. The Files tab was not active or visible, and I am not sure if I have pressed the "Run AtomicParsley" button ever.

The same sequence of events repeat later in the debug file. Then this juicy variation occurs:


Spoiler: debug log snippet






Code:


1  >>>autoConfig.java: com.tivo.kmttg.main.autoConfig.parseAuto(line 74): entry={type=title, tivo=Sixto, keyword=startalk, keywords=[]}
2  >>>autoConfig.java: com.tivo.kmttg.main.autoConfig.parseAuto(line 212): entry={type=title, tivo=Bedroom, keyword=dummy for bedroom NPL updates, keywords=[]}
3  >>>gui.java: com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui.getSelectedTivoName(line 1735):
4  >>>gui.java: com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui.getCurrentTabName(line 1730):
5  >>>log.java: com.tivo.kmttg.util.log.getDetailedTime(line 244):
6  >>>gui.java: com.tivo.kmttg.gui.gui.text_error(line 2885): s=This command must be run from a TiVo tab with selected tivo shows.
7  >>>file.java: com.tivo.kmttg.util.file.isFile(line 49): f=C:\Users\pdellera\kmttg\auto.ini




Again, lines 1 and 2 are for context and show normal auto download configuration file parsing.

Lines 3-6 are about identifying the active tab and Tivo box name. Then line 6 is an error message saying "This command must be run from a TiVo tab with selected tivo shows." That message is issued from a procedure "getAddSelectedHistoryMenuItem()" only. That procedure is fired off only when the menu item "Add selected to history file" is clicked.

Again, no user interacting with kmttg and to my knowledge I've never used that menu item.

Further on in the debug log the "Run AtomicParsley" sequence repeats again.

In the auto log, I see correlation of the messages "No rows selected" and "This command must be run from a TiVo tab with selected tivo shows." and auto skip servicing:


Spoiler: auto log snippets






Code:


{"type":"whatsOnSearch"}

2019_09_05_11:20:23 READ: MRPC/2 79 496
2019_09_05_11:20:23 READ: Content-Type: application/json
IsFinal: true
RpcId: 14456
Type: response

{"whatsOn": [{"collectionId": "tivo:cl.321134782", "contentId": "tivo:ct.412035473", "channelIdentifier": {"channelNumber": "1111", "sourceType": "cable", "stationId": "tivo:st.110901431", "type": "channelIdentifier"}, "offerId": "tivo:of.ctd.110901431.1111.cable.2019-09-05-18-00-00.3600", "activeAudioStream": {"language": "en", "type": "audioStream"}, "availableAudioStream": [{"language": "en", "type": "audioStream"}], "playbackType": "liveCache", "type": "whatsOn"}], "type": "whatsOnList"}
2019_09_05_11:20:29 ERROR: No rows selected
2019_09_05_11:20:30 ERROR: No rows selected
2019_09_05_11:20:30 WRITE: MRPC/2 237 24
Type: request
RpcId: 14457
SchemaVersion: 17
Content-Type: application/json
RequestType: whatsOnSearch
ResponseCount: single
BodyId:
X-ApplicationName: Quicksilver
X-ApplicationVersion: 1.2
X-ApplicationSessionId: 0xc13f7e5

{"type":"whatsOnSearch"}

2019_09_05_11:20:31 ERROR: No rows selected
2019_09_05_11:20:32 READ: MRPC/2 79 496
2019_09_05_11:20:32 READ: Content-Type: application/json
IsFinal: true
RpcId: 14457
Type: response

{"whatsOn": [{"collectionId": "tivo:cl.321134782", "contentId": "tivo:ct.412035473", "channelIdentifier": {"channelNumber": "1111", "sourceType": "cable", "stationId": "tivo:st.110901431", "type": "channelIdentifier"}, "offerId": "tivo:of.ctd.110901431.1111.cable.2019-09-05-18-00-00.3600", "activeAudioStream": {"language": "en", "type": "audioStream"}, "availableAudioStream": [{"language": "en", "type": "audioStream"}], "playbackType": "liveCache", "type": "whatsOn"}], "type": "whatsOnList"}
2019_09_05_11:20:40 WRITE: MRPC/2 237 24
Type: request
RpcId: 14458
SchemaVersion: 17
Content-Type: application/json
RequestType: whatsOnSearch
ResponseCount: single
BodyId:
X-ApplicationName: Quicksilver
X-ApplicationVersion: 1.2
X-ApplicationSessionId: 0xc13f7e5

{"type":"whatsOnSearch"}

2019_09_05_11:21:01 READ: MRPC/2 79 496
2019_09_05_11:21:01 READ: Content-Type: application/json
IsFinal: true
RpcId: 14460
Type: response

{"whatsOn": [{"collectionId": "tivo:cl.321134782", "contentId": "tivo:ct.412035473", "channelIdentifier": {"channelNumber": "1111", "sourceType": "cable", "stationId": "tivo:st.110901431", "type": "channelIdentifier"}, "offerId": "tivo:of.ctd.110901431.1111.cable.2019-09-05-18-00-00.3600", "activeAudioStream": {"language": "en", "type": "audioStream"}, "availableAudioStream": [{"language": "en", "type": "audioStream"}], "playbackType": "liveCache", "type": "whatsOn"}], "type": "whatsOnList"}
2019_09_05_11:21:02 ERROR: This command must be run from a TiVo tab with selected tivo shows.
2019_09_05_11:21:02 ERROR: No rows selected
2019_09_05_11:21:10 WRITE: MRPC/2 237 24
Type: request
RpcId: 14461
SchemaVersion: 17
Content-Type: application/json
RequestType: whatsOnSearch
ResponseCount: single
BodyId:
X-ApplicationName: Quicksilver
X-ApplicationVersion: 1.2
X-ApplicationSessionId: 0xc13f7e5




I don't know why this is happening but I'll keep looking.

[EDIT]
And it just occurs to me why the mysterious button and menu event clicks!

When I found the GUI frozen, I tried clicking various elements to get a response. Of course there was no visible feedback at all from the GUI to indicate that it had processed the clicks. One of the things that I knowingly clicked was the Files tab which did not visibly bring up the Files tab--the Tivo box tab was still displayed. Then I clicked the visible "Prune skip table" button to no effect other than I did hear a ding. So actually, the Files tab had the _logical _focus even though not being _visibly _displayed. What I was actually logically clicking was the "Run AtomicParsley" button even though it was not visible. When the GUI is normal, you can switch between a Tivo tab and the Files tab and see that the two buttons share much of the same screen space.

Similar events are true with the mystery "Add selected to history file". I had clicked the "Auto Transfers" menu item, which dropped down the menu _logically_ but not _visibly_. Then I must have clicked on the screen where the "Add selected to history file" logically occupies the screen space.

The good news is that makes whatever is happening to the GUI thread a lot less scary (no random jumping into code).

The next time your GUI freezes, you can prove this out by clicking the Files tab (which won't appear) then click the visible "Prune skipTable" button a couple of times. You should hear a ding, see the error message in the messages window, and see the same in the auto log.


----------



## reneg

One thing that I've also noticed is that kmttg is still running when it stops refreshing the display and responding to input. I haven't figured out a way to revive it when it gets in this condition other than closing it out and restarting it. I had turned debug off because it was very chatty with skipmode monitor running, but have turned it back on again. I've reinstalled VideoRedo, kmttg, run system file checker on Windows, and made sure my drivers were up to date.


----------



## ThAbtO

Lately, I have seen a few occasions while it was adscanning, the progression stays at 0%. I had to stop the job and restart.


----------



## minimeh

ThAbtO said:


> In the FILES tab, have a checkbox for "Auto-Start Jobs" toggle option. This is to allow me to drag-drop files into it and do the jobs chosen and remove from the files list, but would still remain in jobs box.
> 
> What I currently do is (with jobs checked), drag files in, start jobs, remove from files.


Practically speaking, in the scenario outlined, the files would appear for only a blip in time in the Files tab anyway. So perhaps the files in the Files tab should be removed after their jobs have completed processing?

Or wouldn't it be even better to drag and drop files directly to the jobs view and bypass the intermediate step entirely?


----------



## ThAbtO

minimeh said:


> wouldn't it be even better to drag and drop files directly to the jobs view and bypass the intermediate step entirely?


I don't think that works yet, and I haven't tried.


----------



## minimeh

ThAbtO said:


> I don't think that works yet.


Right. I meant as long as you're asking for an enhancement, would that not be a better implementation to ask for?


----------



## ThAbtO

minimeh said:


> Right. I meant as long as you're asking for an enhancement, would that not be a better implementation to ask for?


Yes, it might.


----------



## minimeh

reneg said:


> I haven't figured out a way to revive it when it gets in this condition other than closing it out and restarting it.


The behavior I am seeing is so far out of bounds that I don't think there really is another way than restarting.

Kind of reminds me of programming in machine code or C and bollocking the stack pointer with a stack overrun and a return from a procedure jumps into random code. But this is Java which is very well hardened against that sort of thing.


----------



## minimeh

ThAbtO said:


> Lately, I have seen a few occasions while it was adscanning, the progression stays at 0%. I had to stop the job and restart.


I have seen that using comskip for adscanning. If I recall correctly it was because comskip had an error on a faulty download. I found that I could right click the "Output" column for the adscan job of the Jobs table and bring up a complete log of the output from comskip and see the error output.


----------



## ThAbtO

minimeh said:


> it was because comskip


VRD here.


----------



## reneg

minimeh said:


> The behavior I am seeing is so far out of bounds that I don't think there really is another way than restarting.
> 
> Kind of reminds me of programming in machine code or C and bollocking the stack pointer with a stack overrun and a return from a procedure jumps into random code. But this is Java which is very well hardened against that sort of thing.


It locked up again for me overnight. I did not see anything unusual in my log. It was still running but not repainting the screen. I played a show on a tv and the automatic skipmode in kmttg still worked. Kmttg didn't respond to mouse clicks, so I tried a hotkey (Ctrl-O) to configure kmttg and it painted the separate configuration window that usually pops up but it did not paint any of the text within the window, it painted just the frame. I could close that pop up window and bring it up again, but it would never draw the text in the window. Still could be a Windows, Java, video display driver or kmttg problem, but for me it does seem to be something going wonky with visual output since background (skipmode) and input (hot keys) still function.


----------



## ThAbtO

ThAbtO said:


> VRD here.


I had loaded the problem video file into VRD and found it had an audio sync issue. When I was adscanning, VRD crashed after it was stuck at 6% then 9% on 2nd try.


----------



## minimeh

reneg said:


> It locked up again for me overnight. I did not see anything unusual in my log. It was still running but not repainting the screen. I played a show on a tv and the automatic skipmode in kmttg still worked. Kmttg didn't respond to mouse clicks, so I tried a hotkey (Ctrl-O) to configure kmttg and it painted the separate configuration window that usually pops up but it did not paint any of the text within the window, it painted just the frame. I could close that pop up window and bring it up again, but it would never draw the text in the window. Still could be a Windows, Java, video display driver or kmttg problem, but for me it does seem to be something going wonky with visual output since background (skipmode) and input (hot keys) still function.


The GUI froze for me again as well. I did not have debugging on, but the auto log didn't show any strange errors this time.

And it just occurs to me why not!

Previously when I found the GUI frozen, I tried clicking various elements to get a response. Of course there was no visible feedback at all from the GUI to indicate that it had processed the clicks. One of the things that I knowingly clicked was the Files tab which did not visibly bring up the Files tab--the Tivo box tab was still displayed. Then I clicked the visible "Prune skip table" button to no effect other than I did hear a ding. So actually, the Files tab had the _logical _focus even though not being _visibly _displayed. What I was actually logically clicking was the "Run AtomicParsley" button even though it was not visible. When the GUI is normal, you can switch between a Tivo tab and the Files tab and see that the two buttons share much of the same screen space.

Similar events are true with the mystery "Add selected to history file". I had clicked the "Auto Transfers" menu item, which dropped down the menu _logically_ but not _visibly_. Then I must have clicked on the screen where the "Add selected to history file" logically occupies the screen space.

The good news is that makes whatever is happening to the GUI thread a lot less scary (no random jumping into code).

The next time your GUI freezes, you can prove this out by clicking the Files tab (which won't appear) then click the visible "Prune skipTable" button a couple of times. You should hear a ding, see the error message in the messages window, and see the same in the auto log.


----------



## ClearToLand

kpeters59 said:


> I'm pretty sure that my current KMTTG window has been running non-stop for the last month without any real issue.
> 
> And *I run it regularly via RDP from 4 different workstations*.


I RDP into my living room laptop from my den desktop but I use a different user since I also briefly check kmttg / pytivo / plex status by just getting up off the couch now and then. Since I have to stand though (the laptop is on top of an entertainment center @ ~5'), anything requiring extended time and effort is done through RDP from my desk in the den.

After you've logged into your kmttg pc from workstation #1, do you have to log out before logging in from workstation #2-4 or does it just kick you out and then re-connect?
.
Are you ever logged into the kmttg PC *ON* the actual kmttg PC?
Will it kick you out if you then try to RDP in?
.
Does it resume the kmttg pc desktop when you move around?
Adding a parameter to the Chrome icon lets me run multiple instances, each under a different user (laptop and desktop), but I haven't found a way to do that with kmttg. Thus, with pytivo and plex, it appears that you can have unlimited simultaneous logons via a browser. I regularly check pytivo from my tablet while on the couch.


----------



## ClearToLand

ACraigL said:


> *Been a loooong time since I posted here... ...I've noticed that the encoded output of the video file can be variable. Like if the program is one hour in duration, sometimes I get a file that's 57 minutes*. If I run the same job again, it might be similar by a few seconds or much closer to the original length. I always seem to get cut out of the most critical parts of the show!
> 
> So my ask would be a tolerance setting. Like, if the output is more than X seconds delta from the original recording length, rerun the job Y times. That way you could automate the _opportunity _for a more complete recording, but not run it into an endless loop. There's probably some logic that needs to be worked out (use cases and such) but thought I'd pitch the idea and see if you think it has any merit...


If you're using TS (Transport Stream) 'Fast' File Transfer Mode, you're experiencing TS Sync Errors. This was discussed extensively in the spring / summer of 2017 when @Dan203 was creating pyTiVo Desktop. If you read back in this main kmttg thread, you'll see several posts discussing random download length variations - @lpwcomp and @elprice7345 are the first userids that come to mind.

You can start your reading on TS Sync Errors here: *Post #47* if you're interested. Continue reading until you hit 'Bandwidth Rate Limiting' which further improves your chances of getting a perfect TS transfer with perfect video, audio *AND* closed captions without resorting to purchasing VideoReDo to bypass the errors (no need to bypass anything since there won't be any errors!  ). Search my UserID for more.

Don't get me wrong though - VideoReDo is a great product and a big time saver. Using PyTiVo Desktop and then kmttg is time consuming but I'm retired and I don't download all that much (I'm currently saving the six Star Wars movies (~18 hours!) recently shown on TBS). IME, the longer the download, the more chance for errors and the lower I have to limit the bandwidth with my managed switch.


----------



## ClearToLand

ACraigL said:


> Was this for me? If so, *I don't think the issue is downloading the show, but in the encoding*...


The issue is TS Sync Errors during download.


ACraigL said:


> ...EDIT: Using PyTiVo I see there are packet errors when downloading. So you may be right. I guess *the question is how do I automate the downloads through pytivo and the processing through kmttg?*


Purchase VideoRedo, incorporate it into your kmttg process and accept the ( bypassed / corrected) dropouts. Many VRD owners say the dropouts are unnoticeable. There's a 30-day free trial to see if it works for you.

@mlippert and myself both posted our manual PyTiVo / kmttg work flows - should be relatively easy to find.


----------



## kpeters59

ClearToLand said:


> After you've logged into your kmttg pc from workstation #1, do you have to log out before logging in from workstation #2-4 or does it just kick you out and then re-connect?
> .
> 
> Are you ever logged into the kmttg PC *ON* the actual kmttg PC?
> Will it kick you out if you then try to RDP in?
> .
> 
> Does it resume the kmttg pc desktop when you move around?


Was this for me?

Windows Pro desktops only support a single concurrent user, so yes, connecting from a different machine disconnects the current user and connects the 'new' user.

I normally had been directly using the 'KMTTG' machine, but since I moved in July, I haven't settled on 'machine distribution' yet, so the 'KMTTG' machine is residing in the Rack and I'm using every other machine to connect to it. Even from work.

When you connect to it remotely, except for the change in screen size/ resolution, there's no functional difference between direct connection and remote connection.

-KP


----------



## ClearToLand

kpeters59 said:


> Was this for me?


Yes. [I QUOTEd you. ]


kpeters59 said:


> ...Windows Pro desktops only support a single concurrent user, so yes, connecting from a different machine disconnects the current user and connects the 'new' user...


I previously asked the following three somewhat unanswered questions:


ClearToLand said:


> After you've logged into your kmttg pc from workstation #1, do you have to log out before logging in from workstation #2-4 or does it just kick you out and then re-connect?
> .
> Are you ever logged into the kmttg PC *ON* the actual kmttg PC?
> Will it kick you out if you then try to RDP in?
> .
> Does it resume the kmttg pc desktop when you move around?


My curiosity revolves around the status of the desktop on the individual PC. For example, if / when my den desktop PC crashes / reboots while I have a RDP session open to my living room laptop PC, when I re-connect, the laptop PC desktop is as I left it. From the den, logged in as USER2, while I can check the status of PyTiVo, Plex and my NAS from any Chrome browser tab (desktop local, laptop local, laptop RDP), I cannot check KMTTG jobs anywhere but at the laptop local (logged in as USER1).

If I RDP into the laptop as USER1 while USER1 is already logged in locally, besides getting kicked off locally, will the RDP get the pre-existing laptop PC local desktop?

I reboot my PCs when my swapfile activity gets too high according to Resource Monitor, Task Manager and CleanMem Mini Monitor (Chrome is a pig). I have many tabs open both in my taskbar and in Chrome to do the tasks that I perform on a regular basis and it takes a bit of time to open them all up again after a crash / reboot. Before I try it myself, I thought that I'd just ask someone else with an interest in RDP and KMTTG. 

What I would like to do is:
Log into the laptop PC locally as USER1 and set up the desktop (on the laptop) for my tasks.
.
If I'm working on the desktop PC, logged in as USER2, I would like to RDP into the laptop PC as USER1 and see the same desktop that I saw when standing at the laptop PC in the living room. 
[Although I don't have a Domain, I do create unique primary logins on each PC and duplicate all these logins as users on all of the other PCs.]
.
If I'm back working on the laptop PC, after being kicked off by RDP, I would like to be able to re-login locally and still see the original desktop that I set up for my tasks. I'm hoping that getting kicked out (vs logging out) preserves the desktop.


----------



## minimeh

reneg said:


> I've reinstalled VideoRedo, kmttg, run system file checker on Windows, and made sure my drivers were up to date.


So I think maybe you were on the right track suspecting everything but kmttg. I'm on day 4 of kmttg running without a problem (knock on wood).

I checked the event viewer to see if anything useful was there. I found nothing specific to Java or certainly kmttg, but did see many "Error ESENT-455" errors. Googling found that was something seen after upgrading Windows to version 1903. One suggestion was if seeing this error or any other inexplicable problems after the update to 1903, to do a repair update. I did that and everything has been clean since.

See Event Viewer Erro 'ESENT-455' since Update 1903 and How to: Perform a Repair Upgrade Using the Windows 10 ISO file for more information.


----------



## reneg

minimeh said:


> So I think maybe you were on the right track suspecting everything but kmttg. I'm on day 4 of kmttg running without a problem (knock on wood).
> 
> I checked the event viewer to see if anything useful was there. I found nothing specific to Java or certainly kmttg, but did see many "Error ESENT-455" errors. Googling found that was something seen after upgrading Windows to version 1903. One suggestion was if seeing this error or any other inexplicable problems after the update to 1903, to do a repair update. I did that and everything has been clean since.
> 
> See Event Viewer Erro 'ESENT-455' since Update 1903 and How to: Perform a Repair Upgrade Using the Windows 10 ISO file for more information.


I'm seeing the same error in the Windows Event Log. I'll do the repair upgrade later tonight. Got my fingers crossed that it resolves the issue. Thanks so much!


----------



## mayeri

I just updated kmttg to the newest version yesterday ( I think I was at 2.4i or j). Since then, I've encountered several problems. When I start kmttg I see a "Refreshing encoding profile". It never performs the initial initial playlist load. If I manually force a refresh, it never realizes that there are shows to download. It's been a long time since I had to change kmttg configurations. There is nothing recent in kmttg.log and auto.log

Platform is Windows 7.1.

what am I missing?


----------



## reneg

reneg said:


> I'm seeing the same error in the Windows Event Log. I'll do the repair upgrade later tonight. Got my fingers crossed that it resolves the issue. Thanks so much!


So the good news is that I no longer see the ESENT-455 event log messages. The bad news is that I still have the kmttg freeze issue. The issue seems to be related on my system to disconnecting my Remote Desktop session & reconnecting. When I reconnect the remote session, kmttg is frozen. I have duplicated the issue on another system running the same version of Windows and Java with completely different video drivers.


----------



## reneg

mayeri said:


> I just updated kmttg to the newest version yesterday ( I think I was at 2.4i or j). Since then, I've encountered several problems. When I start kmttg I see a "Refreshing encoding profile". It never performs the initial initial playlist load. If I manually force a refresh, it never realizes that there are shows to download. It's been a long time since I had to change kmttg configurations. There is nothing recent in kmttg.log and auto.log
> 
> Platform is Windows 7.1.
> 
> what am I missing?


Initial playload load is enabled under File->Configure->Tivos, Start NPL jobs when starting kmttg GUI, Check the box. I assume you have some shows set up for auto transfer that you're expecting to start transferring, but they aren't? If so, check the Auto Transfers->Configure options. If there is nothing listed to transfer, perhaps you did not upgrade your previous version in place and installed the new kmttg in a different directory than before.


----------



## minimeh

reneg said:


> So the good news is that I no longer see the ESENT-455 event log messages. The bad news is that I still have the kmttg freeze issue. The issue seems to be related on my system to disconnecting my Remote Desktop session & reconnecting. When I reconnect the remote session, kmttg is frozen. I have duplicated the issue on another system running the same version of Windows and Java with completely different video drivers.


Ugh, that sucks.

FWIW, I connect and disconnect with RDP to the machine running kmttg without issue. Kmttg is continuing to run just fine here.


----------



## minimeh

@reneg: Did you do the upgrade repair to both machines?


----------



## ThAbtO

RDP?


----------



## JoeKustra

ThAbtO said:


> RDP?


Remote Desktop Protocol - Wikipedia


----------



## reneg

minimeh said:


> @reneg: Did you do the upgrade repair to both machines?


I have only done the repair upgrade on one machine.


----------



## mayeri

reneg said:


> Initial playload load is enabled under File->Configure->Tivos, Start NPL jobs when starting kmttg GUI, Check the box. I assume you have some shows set up for auto transfer that you're expecting to start transferring, but they aren't? If so, check the Auto Transfers->Configure options. If there is nothing listed to transfer, perhaps you did not upgrade your previous version in place and installed the new kmttg in a different directory than before.


thanks. somehow I lost the start NPL flag and Loop in GUI during the update.


----------



## reneg

reneg said:


> So the good news is that I no longer see the ESENT-455 event log messages. The bad news is that I still have the kmttg freeze issue. The issue seems to be related on my system to disconnecting my Remote Desktop session & reconnecting. When I reconnect the remote session, kmttg is frozen. I have duplicated the issue on another system running the same version of Windows and Java with completely different video drivers.


I have found a workaround to the issue with kmttg freezing when disconnecting and reconnecting a Remote Desktop Connection to the computer running kmttg. It looks like it's a graphics driver issue. In Windows 1903, Microsoft enabled a new Graphics Remote Display Adapter for RDP by default. This explains why I started to see a problem after updating to Windows 1903.

There is a setting which allows you to revert to the previous graphics driver method prior to Windows 1903. While the issue described in the linked post is not the same issue I saw, this Group Policy Editor (gpedit) setting to disable WDDM did resolve my issue: Remote Desktop broken on Windows 10 1903, but only on one PC... - Page 2 - Windows 10 Forums . I applied this gpedit to both computers that were having the problem and kmttg no longer freezes.


----------



## minimeh

reneg said:


> I have only done the repair upgrade on one machine.


Maybe since you are using RDP and still having frozen GUI issues, you might want to do a repair upgrade on both the client and server machines.

[Edit]
Posted before seeing your possible solution with the graphics driver.


----------



## billfark

Hello - I use Pytivo to do most of the things I used to do with Tivo Desktop, and things have been going well for the year or two that I've been using it. 

Last week, I noticed that the transfer speed when downloading shows to my Tivo from a shared network folder has become very, very slow. An hour-long show used to take 5-10min, but now takes almost 45min. I've restarted all of my equipment, including my wireless router, but nothing has fixed the problem. I have not made any recent changes to my home network, and all speed/download tests indicate that my network is performing the same as it always has, except for the slow Pytivo transfer. 

Is this happening to anyone else all of a sudden?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## ThAbtO

billfark said:


> An hour-long show used to take 5-10min, but now takes almost 45min. I've restarted all of my equipment, including my wireless router, but nothing has fixed the problem.


If you are using Wireless G/N, look into your wireless settings on your wireless router, for Wireless Channel. Be sure its not set to AUTO, rather to set it to channel 11. Much of the other channels has interference that will slow data down, even though you are getting as high as 100% signal. Other things that can cause interference are Microwaves, Landline cordless phones, radios. Be sure these are at least 3 ft away from the router and your connecting devices.


----------



## JoeKustra

billfark said:


> Is this happening to anyone else all of a sudden?
> Thanks,
> Kevin


If you are using a series 4 or better, you can get an exact number. Network Settings, Network Diagnostics, Transfer History shows the speed. With a Premiere it shows time also. I keep a small 1GB file on all my computers to do a quick test. Also, with Windows you can watch the transfer with Task Manager (Performance). Between all my basic Roamio boxes I get about 93Mbps either way on Ethernet. Watching the transfer with Task Manager might help to see if there are dead spots.


----------



## shiffrin

I'm getting very confused by what is happening with KMTTG. I have been using it for years with no problems. I am working on moving to a new computer and about a week ago I installed KMTTG on the new one. I used the same .ini files from my old computer. I recently noticed that shows recorded from the Food Network and transferred to my computer by KMTTG do not have any video, just audio. I should mention that I run the program from a service, so the auto.ini should be what controls what is happening. Most of my recordings are working fine, but Food Channel and one other channel are not. I have Comcast as my cable provider.

I did a lot of searching for the source of this problem and found some mention that I should be using TS downloads which I thought I was. Here is the section from my auto.ini file:

.*
<options>
enabled 1
tivo all
TSDownload 0
metadata 0
decrypt 1
qsfix 0
twpdelete 0
rpcdelete 0
comskip 0
comcut 0
captions 0
encode 0
custom 0
suggestionsFilter 1
useProgramId_unique 0
encode_name ff_droid
comskipIni none

I have tried it with TSDownload set to 0 and 1 and the only difference is that with it set to 0, it downloads very fast. I though a 0 would be a PS download and take a longer time.

I have tried many variations and am totally confused by what has been happening.

I also seem to have to edit the auto.ini with a text editor since using the KMTTG Auto Transfers->Configure menus don't save any changes to the section. I'm assuming that using .* under will control all recordings.


----------



## reneg

It sounds like you're starting kmttg in a different directory than you are editing the config.ini. You shouldn't have to edit .ini files directly. Should be able to use either of the Configure options under either File or Auto Transfers.


----------



## billpiper

Installed VideoRedo 6 and started getting the following error:
>> Running qsfix on C:\Users\billp\Desktop\Tivo\The Partridge Familys02e23Alls War in Love and Fairs.TiVo ...

C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\billp\Desktop\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\Users\billp\Desktop\Tivo\The Partridge Familys02e23Alls War in Love and Fairs.TiVo" "C:\Users\billp\Desktop\Tivo\The Partridge Familys02e23Alls War in Love and Fairs.mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\billp\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock2467520192830267704.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video

qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\billp\Desktop\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "C:\Users\billp\Desktop\Tivo\The Partridge Familys02e23Alls War in Love and Fairs.TiVo" "C:\Users\billp\Desktop\Tivo\The Partridge Familys02e23Alls War in Love and Fairs.mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\billp\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock2467520192830267704.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video

C:\Users\billp\Desktop\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(75, 7) WScript.CreateObject: Could not locate automation class named "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent".

Checked the Wiki and

1. Opened videoredo from installer (saw COM files registered message)
2. kmttg service is installed: Status=Stopped, but updated the service w/my user just in case
3. Ran videoredo as administrator just in case

Removed Videoredo6 and reinstalled Videoredo5 and all works fine. Guess I will post on the Videoredo6 forum.


----------



## mlippert

@billpiper I don't have any ideas, but please keep us informed. I haven't upgraded my VideoReDo yet.
I intend to upgrade, but I'm going to hold off until I know about any issues (and solutions) for it to work w/ kmttg, hopefully on Win7.
@Dan203 I haven't used VRD in a few weeks, nice to hear that v6 is out, but let us know if there are any caveats to making the upgrade continue to work w/ kmttg please.


----------



## Dan203

There are only a few minor differences in the API from v5 to v6 as long as you were using the "new" API in v5 and not the legacy API. v6 removes the legacy API completely, which we warned people about when v5 introduced the new API. The v6 API has just 3 changes I think would affect the current kmttg scripts...

ProfilesGetProfileEnabled has changed to ProfilesGetProfileIsEnabled

We added a new function to detect AdScan profiles called ProfilesGetProfileIsAdScan. (AdScan profiles will be returned as part of the list so you'll need to filter them)

All of the old AdScan functions have been renamed to include "Interactive" at the front like so...

InteractiveAdScanToggleScan
InteractiveAdScanIsScanning
InteractiveAdScanSetParameter
InteractiveAdScanGetParameter
InteractiveAdScanResetParameters

Updating the scripts to use these changes should be trivial.


----------



## shiffrin

reneg said:


> It sounds like you're starting kmttg in a different directory than you are editing the config.ini. You shouldn't have to edit .ini files directly. Should be able to use either of the Configure options under either File or Auto Transfers.


I double checked and I'm starting kmttg in c:\kmttg and that is where the .ini file is located. When I modify the sleep time, that doess get changed, it is just the section that isn't being changed.

This is only affecting shows recorded from the Food Network and AMC (my "no video" problem, not the editing of the .ini file).


----------



## reneg

Have you tried deleting the ".*" entries from the auto.ini and recreating it again from the UI to see if that helps?

The no video, audio only downloaded file problem is typically trying to download a TS recorded file as a PS file. Setting TSDownload 1 is what you should use for the Food Network & AMC. I think I would try creating show title specific auto transfer entries in kmttg and disabling the ".*" wildcard download to test some Food Network & AMC show downloads with TS Downloads enabled next.


----------



## billpiper

mlippert said:


> @billpiper I don't have any ideas, but please keep us informed. I haven't upgraded my VideoReDo yet.
> I intend to upgrade, but I'm going to hold off until I know about any issues (and solutions) for it to work w/ kmttg, hopefully on Win7.
> @Dan203 I haven't used VRD in a few weeks, nice to hear that v6 is out, but let us know if there are any caveats to making the upgrade continue to work w/ kmttg please.


So kmttg needs scripts updated to use VideoReDo 6


----------



## Dan203

Hmmm... Looking at the scripts in the kmttg source there could be a bit more work than I anticipated. Is anyone actually working on this?


----------



## shiffrin

reneg said:


> Have you tried deleting the ".*" entries from the auto.ini and recreating it again from the UI to see if that helps?
> 
> The no video, audio only downloaded file problem is typically trying to download a TS recorded file as a PS file. Setting TSDownload 1 is what you should use for the Food Network & AMC. I think I would try creating show title specific auto transfer entries in kmttg and disabling the ".*" wildcard download to test some Food Network & AMC show downloads with TS Downloads enabled next.


Looks like I'm making some progress with your suggestion. I won't know until tomorrow when I finish some testing, but I did delete the .* section and recreated it using the GUI. Still don't know why that worked, but it is easier than editing the ini file.

Luckily I don't record much from the food network or AMC, but I'll have to pay more attention to that in the future. I'm guessing there is no way to tell kmttg to apply a set of parameters to a particular channel? I'll just have to add sections for each of the shows I record from those channels.


----------



## reneg

Dan203 said:


> Hmmm... Looking at the scripts in the kmttg source there could be a bit more work than I anticipated. Is anyone actually working on this?


i think @davidblackledge took over kmttg earlier this summer.

Also, I didn't realize that v6 of Videoredo is released. Thought I'd get an upgrade email.


----------



## Dan203

reneg said:


> i think @davidblackledge took over kmttg earlier this summer.
> 
> Also, I didn't realize that v6 of Videoredo is released. Thought I'd get an upgrade email.


It's a soft release right now. We're working on a new website and making sure all of our upgrade stuff is working properly before we go wide.


----------



## moyekj

Dan203 said:


> Hmmm... Looking at the scripts in the kmttg source there could be a bit more work than I anticipated. Is anyone actually working on this?


I'm not doing anything new, mostly David is adding things. I don't have VRD 6 to test with so don't think I will be able to update the relevant vrd scripts myself.


----------



## Dan203

moyekj said:


> I'm not doing anything new, mostly David is adding things. I don't have VRD 6 to test with so don't think I will be able to update the relevant vrd scripts myself.


Trying to see if DanR will allow me to dedicate work time to fixing them.


----------



## SamuriHL

I've got them working enough for v6 but I modified them to ONLY work with v6. And right now the modifications I've made are very rough at best and I need to clean them up. But I've posted my work in progress here:

KMTTG Work in Progress (formerly API changed?)

Please take the "work in progress" part of that seriously. Again, they ONLY work for v6 (I wrote them for my own use case, but could be used as a basis for updating the actual scripts to make it fully backwards compatible) and I broke the progress bar updates. LOL woops. I'll fix those soon. Anyway, I have qsfix, getprofiles (I do not filter the adscan profiles currently), and encode "working" for V6 only.


----------



## reneg

I see you're busy in the VideoRedo thread. Thanks for diving in to make the script changes. I had no idea v6 was out until today and will install it soon.


----------



## SamuriHL

Yea it's been in beta since March. It's fantastic. While it was in beta I had V5 still installed. I only ran into issues this weekend when I uninstalled V5 and was like "uhhhh, uh oh!" So with Dan and Dan's help I've gotten the scripts working well enough where I can get stuff off the TiVo, qsfixed, commercial scanned, vrpj created for adscanning, and outputting. I even through in the encode script for those that need it. I wasn't ever going back to previous versions of VRD myself, so, I ripped out all the backwards compatibility in the scripts to make it easier on myself to focus on what was needed. Obviously if people want to keep the backwards compatibility they'll need to take what I did and integrate it properly which shouldn't be too hard. It's not like I made huge changes. It really isn't a lot of work to get it done.


----------



## shiffrin

shiffrin said:


> Looks like I'm making some progress with your suggestion. I won't know until tomorrow when I finish some testing, but I did delete the .* section and recreated it using the GUI. Still don't know why that worked, but it is easier than editing the ini file.
> 
> Luckily I don't record much from the food network or AMC, but I'll have to pay more attention to that in the future. I'm guessing there is no way to tell kmttg to apply a set of parameters to a particular channel? I'll just have to add sections for each of the shows I record from those channels.


I've tested several things and everything is working now. I was able to go back to my of .* (now that it has been recreated) and TS transfers are going fine. So, I now only have that one title and downloads from AMC and Food Network (along with all other channels) are working fine.

The only puzzling thing (and it doesn't really matter) is that on my old computer, Tivolibre created .mpg files but on my new computer they stay as .ts files. They play fine using VLC or other video playing programs and Tivo can see them on my server and pull them correctly, but it is strange.


----------



## ThAbtO

shiffrin said:


> The only puzzling thing (and it doesn't really matter) is that on my old computer, Tivolibre created .mpg files but on my new computer they stay as .ts files. T


If you want them to be .MP4, you must run an encoding profile in KMTTG.


----------



## justen_m

shiffrin said:


> The only puzzling thing (and it doesn't really matter) is that on my old computer, Tivolibre created .mpg files but on my new computer they stay as .ts files. They play fine using VLC or other video playing programs and Tivo can see them on my server and pull them correctly, but it is strange.


They stay as .ts after decryption if you download them using transport streams. It's mpeg-2 data in a different wrapper. If you download via the slower option, program streams, they end up as .mpg. Doesn't make a difference. As you mentioned, most players can play them. Regardless of the way you download the file (TS or PS) you can still pipe in through an encoder to convert to mp4, if you want.


----------



## minimeh

SamuriHL said:


> I've got them working enough for v6 but I modified them to ONLY work with v6. And right now the modifications I've made are very rough at best and I need to clean them up. But I've posted my work in progress here:
> 
> KMTTG Work in Progress (formerly API changed?)


Using @SamuriHL's work in progress scripts for guidelines, I've modified the original kmttg scripts to support VRD 6 as well as keeping legacy support for VRD 5 and VRD 4.

I have tested with VRD 6 only, VRD 5 only, and with both in combination:

adcut.vbs
adscan.vbs
encode.vbs
getProfiles.vbs
qsfix.vbs
vrdreview.vbs
I also modified createShortClip.vbs but have not tested it. The original appears to be incomplete (there is a ToDo tag).

I can't test VRD 4 as I no longer have it.

The modified scripts are in the attached zip file. A ".txt" extension has been added to them (e.g "adcut.vbs.txt") so the BBS malicious file filter isn't triggered. Just remove the ".txt" extension to use.

[Edit] Due to a bug found in getProfiles.vbs on a VRD 5 only installation, I'll upload corrections after verifying on VRD 5 without VRD 6 enabled.
[Edit] The bug in getProfiles.vbs has been fixed and the zip file has been updated and re-uploaded.


----------



## reneg

minimeh said:


> Using @SamuriHL's work in progress scripts for guidelines, I've modified the original kmttg scripts to support VRD 6 as well as keeping legacy support for VRD 5 and VRD 4.
> 
> I have tested in VRD 6:
> 
> adcut.vbs
> adscan.vbs
> encode.vbs
> getProfiles.vbs
> qsfix.vbs
> vrdreview.vbs
> I also modified createShortClip.vbs but have not tested it. The original appears to be incomplete (there is a ToDo tag).
> 
> I will test VRD 5 when I get a chance but they should be good to go. I can't test VRD 4 as I no longer have it.
> 
> The modified scripts are in the attached zip file. A ".txt" extension has been added to them (e.g "adcut.vbs.txt") so the BBS malicious file filter isn't triggered. Just remove the ".txt" extension to use.


I have not installed v6 yet, and tried the scripts you attached. I got an error on getProfiles.vbs when loading kmttg:


Code:


C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\getProfiles.vbs(45, 12) Microsoft VBScript runtime error: Object doesn't support this property or method: 'VideoReDo.ProfilesGetProfileIsEnabled'

Encountered problems obtaining encoding profiles from VideoRedo

I don't have time this morning to correct and test it further, but perhaps someone else can.


----------



## shiffrin

justen_m said:


> They stay as .ts after decryption if you download them using transport streams. It's mpeg-2 data in a different wrapper. If you download via the slower option, program streams, they end up as .mpg. Doesn't make a difference. As you mentioned, most players can play them. Regardless of the way you download the file (TS or PS) you can still pipe in through an encoder to convert to mp4, if you want.


That was my understanding also from reading the documentation, but my old computer was setup to download as TS (at least that was what the auto.ini said) and they were being saved as .mpg so they must have really been downloaded as PS. For some reason, the portion of my auto.ini was not being read correctly. It no longer matters since I now have the new computer working as expected.


----------



## aaronwt

minimeh said:


> I too have been seeing the UI just freeze lately. Same Windows and Java versions that you listed. I also run Malwarebytes for real time protection. Maybe something there?
> 
> So far, I just take the path of least resistance and close out kmttg and start a new instance. I guess I really should try running with -d for debugging info.


Try running as a service. This is what I do and kmttg hums along with no issues. I rarely log in to my headless PC running kmttg. I just periodically check plex, from a streamer, to see that everything is showing up. And the stuff I watch remotely from plex, at my GFs house. That has been transferred with kmttg, has been fine.

Sent from my Nexus 7(32GB)


----------



## minimeh

reneg said:


> I have not installed v6 yet, and tried the scripts you attached. I got an error on getProfiles.vbs when loading kmttg:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\getProfiles.vbs(45, 12) Microsoft VBScript runtime error: Object doesn't support this property or method: 'VideoReDo.ProfilesGetProfileIsEnabled'
> 
> Encountered problems obtaining encoding profiles from VideoRedo
> 
> I don't have time this morning to correct and test it further, but perhaps someone else can.


Thanks for reporting that. I see the problem and have fixed it. After I have run through everything with VRD 5 only, I'll re-upload the scripts.


----------



## minimeh

aaronwt said:


> Try running as a service. This is what I do and kmttg hums along with no issues.


So, that wasn't really the point, was it? Turned out it was a system issue which needed correction for more than just kmttg.


----------



## minimeh

reneg said:


> I have not installed v6 yet, and tried the scripts you attached. I got an error on getProfiles.vbs when loading kmttg...


The bug in getProfiles.vbs has been fixed. The zip archive has been updated and re-uploaded. See New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg for more info.


----------



## reneg

minimeh said:


> The bug in getProfiles.vbs has been fixed. The zip archive has been updated and re-uploaded. See New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg for more info.


Scripts work for me without errors on v5 of VideoReDo. Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

Thanks for the updated scripts. I have copied them into source code in preparation for next release.


----------



## moyekj

v2.4n version released that has the SPS codes for alternate QuickPlay speeds (only works for TE3), and the updated VRD profiles to work with VRD 6, and user provided code to allow AutoSkip to work when using QuickPlay. Release notes are what I already summarized:
kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


----------



## elprice7345

Confirming the changes to make kmttg compatible with VRD v6 worked for me.

I upgraded from VRD v5 to v6
I upgraded kmttg to v2.4n
Processed a file using both VRD QSF and Ad Detective
All worked as expected
Thanks to all who contributed!


----------



## billpiper

Would like to thank all involved for the fantastic work in getting kmttg working with VideoReDo6...


----------



## snerd

Question on potential new feature for kmttg: if pre-roll ads come to TE3, how likely is it that they could be detected and autoskipped?


----------



## moyekj

We will need to see details on how it works exactly, but perhaps initiating playback via network control won't even trigger the pre-roll ad. If it does, perhaps a workaround may be as simple as setting the pause point a few seconds into a recording before playing it. I'm sure there will be plenty of experimentation done by TE4 users to workaround the issue long before (or even if) it makes it to TE3 users. If this is the advent that forces TiVo to update all TE3 users to TE4, the TE4 GUI as a whole would be much more annoying to me than the pre-roll nonsense itself.


----------



## moyekj

If you are following the long thread on this topic so far Tivo_Ted confirmed TE3 won't get pre-roll ads, so that even further solidifies for me never updating to TE4 unless forced to do so, and only if forced to, then dispensing with TiVo for good. So hopefully it means a few more years of use before moving on. Although I do get a little angry every time I have to pay my outrageous Cox bill (> $200/month for internet, cable TV with no premiums, phone) so a viable replacement may still be in the cards before TE3 may go away.


----------



## mattack

Maybe I have mentioned this before.. I know it's a minor minor minor minor issue, but it still bugs me..

I by default download in MPG format (not transport stream). I only download in TS if I have to (e.g. any non-broadcast, non-HD channel, for me, AFAIK)..

If I download just the metadata (which I do nowadays esp for things like documentaries and other shows to keep track of which episodes I've seen.. but I don't want to record just new only), I get a MYTITLEFORMAT.TiVo.txt file. If I actually download a show, that file will be renamed to MYTITLEFORMAT.mpg.txt afterwards.

Basically, it's not doing the renaming if it hasn't actually downloaded a file. I really wish the file would be named consistently regardless.

I think you could actually simplify the code regardless.. Just essentially be
download_metadata_file(show, TRANSPORT? USERNAME.TiVo.txt : USERNAME.mpg.txt)

without the rename at all, and it would be regardless of whether you actually download a show or not.


----------



## kpeters59

Well, if we're requesting 'features', maybe this would be kind of simple?

On my wide-screen monitor, the Remote>Remote page has a lot of unused screen space.









_And, _I would like to have a few more Skip Minutes Ahead/Back options. Kind of like this:









Perhaps there could even be a toggle for .decimal time or seconds, too?

Maybe they could _even_ be persistent between restarts?

I _really_ like KMTTG and very much appreciate what you've created!

Thanks,

-Kyle


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> Maybe I have mentioned this before.. I know it's a minor minor minor minor issue, but it still bugs me..
> 
> I by default download in MPG format (not transport stream). I only download in TS if I have to (e.g. any non-broadcast, non-HD channel, for me, AFAIK)..
> 
> If I download just the metadata (which I do nowadays esp for things like documentaries and other shows to keep track of which episodes I've seen.. but I don't want to record just new only), I get a MYTITLEFORMAT.TiVo.txt file. If I actually download a show, that file will be renamed to MYTITLEFORMAT.mpg.txt afterwards.
> 
> Basically, it's not doing the renaming if it hasn't actually downloaded a file. I really wish the file would be named consistently regardless.
> 
> I think you could actually simplify the code regardless.. Just essentially be
> download_metadata_file(show, TRANSPORT? USERNAME.TiVo.txt : USERNAME.mpg.txt)
> 
> without the rename at all, and it would be regardless of whether you actually download a show or not.


To get .mpg.txt under Configure--Program Options make sure "metadata files" is set to either "last" or "mpegFile" and then make sure both "metadata" and "decrypt" tasks are enabled. i.e. You are getting .Tivo.txt probably because you don't have "decrypt" task enabled.
(Once the metadata file downloads and you cancel download before it starts it will automatically cancel all subsequent tasks as well)


----------



## mattack

Does 'last' mean it will do .TiVo.txt when in TS mode, and .mpg.txt in mpeg (whatever the proper term is) mode?

thanks.

Wait, I am decrypting, since I end up with a raw mpeg file?

I'll check at home.


----------



## ThAbtO

mattack said:


> Does 'last' mean it will do .TiVo.txt when in TS mode, and .mpg.txt in mpeg (whatever the proper term is) mode?
> 
> thanks.


Its more of the last filename when processes are done to it. A PS download would yield .mpg.txt and TS download yields .ts.txt on the metadata. These are not renamed files, its the same metadata file 'downloaded' and saved to the final names. If you have it set to (think all, or everything) you get all of them, from .Tivo.txt to mpg.txt or .ts.txt.


----------



## dlfl

minimeh said:


> Using @SamuriHL's work in progress scripts for guidelines, I've modified the original kmttg scripts to support VRD 6 as well as keeping legacy support for VRD 5 and VRD 4.
> 
> I have tested with VRD 6 only, VRD 5 only, and with both in combination:
> 
> adcut.vbs
> adscan.vbs
> encode.vbs
> getProfiles.vbs
> qsfix.vbs
> vrdreview.vbs
> ....................





moyekj said:


> Thanks for the updated scripts. I have copied them into source code in preparation for next release.


I am creating a VRD6-compatible version of VAP (link in signature), which also uses VBScripts to run VideoReDo COM functions. I don't use KMTTG so please pardon me if I'm raising a non-issue here.

I'm assuming one function of KMTTG is re-encoding from downloaded videos using the mpeg2 codec to output videos encoded with H.264, correct? (If that isn't correct, then let me know and ignore the rest of this post.)

What I've learned is that TVS6 as installed has no built-in profile that does that forced recode -- you have to create one by modifying a built-in profile, (e.g., MP4) to force the output codec to H.264. When using FileSaveAs (output_file, profile_name) for encoding, as the new KMTTG encode.vbs does, the profile_name argument must be one of the following:
1. Name of a profile defined in the TVS6 program
2. A string containing the XML that defines the desired profile.
3. A path to an XML file defining the desired profile.
Does the new KMTTG code account for this? I'm planning to provide xml files and code to support method #2 in my new VAP6 program, so the user will have pre-defined suitable profiles for mpeg2-to-H.264 re-coding.


----------



## davidblackledge

kpeters59 said:


> I would like to have a few more Skip Minutes Ahead/Back options.
> Perhaps there could even be a toggle for .decimal time or seconds, too?


Obviously that picture is not what you actually want, I'm not certain what you exactly want, but I also suspect there is not a large number of people that would want the space used that way... assuming they even have space to spare on their display.

Rule of thumb for any application's feature requests: Instead of trying to describe your own solution and expect it to be changed that way, it's always better to *describe the problem *to a programmer or user interface designer and let us figure out a way to solve it given our knowledge of the software's abilities. While describing your own solution is a pretty good way to express what might work for you, it's rarely going to be the optimal solution to the problem because you couldn't know the abilities and limitations of the tool or what other people's related problems might exist.​
Describe your "pain." I'm guessing it might be: "sometimes I want to skip ahead 2 minutes, other times I want to skip ahead 30 seconds, and sometimes I need to skip back 5 minutes. I don't want to enter those different numbers every time since by then I've lost the time I was gaining by using the feature, and it doesn't support fractional minutes at all right now. I usually want to skip by X minutes but every time I launch KMTTG it doesn't default to that number even though I used that last."
Is that close? Or is the pain actually "I hate seeing all this wasted space...here's the first thing I could think of that might be useful to use up the space."

_While we're on the subject of new features... let me know if the new "Search..." feature (on the Remote/Remote tab) that got slipped into the new release is useful to anybody... I suspect there are some difficult timing issues with it so it may not work well enough to be useful. I might instead break it into two buttons... a "Search" shortcut button and a "type text" prompt you can use at any time." Also I want to make sure it doesn't crash for anybody since the prompt is dependent on a Java feature KMTTG hasn't used before._


----------



## kpeters59

Yeah, ok...that's pretty much what I meant, but I _do_ envision it looking a bit like that.

I could almost see a +button to keep adding another one.

Mostly Tom Brady and Deshaun Watson have some very short huddles. Others, not so much... The NFL half-time is (apparently) 14 minutes, but College Football (finally) settled on 20 minutes. NFL commercials breaks are 2 minutes, but College is 3. So, a single set doesn't cover it, but the feature is VERY useful.

Thanks for considering it!

-Kyle


----------



## davidblackledge

kpeters59 said:


> Mostly Tom Brady and Deshaun Watson have some very short huddles. Others, not so much... The NFL half-time is (apparently) 14 minutes, but College Football (finally) settled on 20 minutes. NFL commercials breaks are 2 minutes, but College is 3. So, a single set doesn't cover it, but the feature is VERY useful.


Great examples, thanks!
Not sure when I'll next have some time to work on KMTTG, but when I do I'll definitely look at what could be done around this idea.


----------



## lew

I'm a believer if it's no broke don't fix it.
I'm currently using VRD TV Suite v5. Is there any issue if I upgrade to v6?
What version of java should I be running. I turned off auto updates, I'm concerned some upgraded versions may not be compatible.

Thanks.


----------



## SamuriHL

I believe it's a very worthwhile upgrade. A lot of things have changed including h265 support. Same resolution, much smaller space. Lots of great changes under the hood in how files are created, as well. I'm a fan of VRD 6.


----------



## davidblackledge

lew said:


> What version of java should I be running. I turned off auto updates, I'm concerned some upgraded versions may not be compatible.


For KMTTG I would not suggest upgrading past Java 8.
Java's licensing changed for Java 9 and above. They also made a currently-incompatible-with-KMTTG change in Java 11 and above.


----------



## lew

SamuriHL said:


> I believe it's a very worthwhile upgrade. A lot of things have changed including h265 support. Same resolution, much smaller space. Lots of great changes under the hood in how files are created, as well. I'm a fan of VRD 6.


Is VRD 6 fully compatible with KMTTG? Do I need to tweak any settings or scripts?


----------



## SamuriHL

lew said:


> Is VRD 6 fully compatible with KMTTG? Do I need to tweak any settings or scripts?


Yes, get the latest version. The scripts were already upgraded and work great. No need to do anything but upgrade KMTTG.


----------



## lew

davidblackledge said:


> For KMTTG I would not suggest upgrading past Java 8.
> Java's licensing changed for Java 9 and above. They also made a currently-incompatible-with-KMTTG change in Java 11 and above.


I'm at v 8 update 211

I remember reading something which suggested not updating. I wasn't sure if that advise is still applicable. Glad I posted before updating.
Thanks.


----------



## lhvetinari

Hi,

A small question: I know you can copy/export My Channels lists with KMTTG, but can you copy/export Favorite Channels lists? I can't seem to find it, but then again I might just not see it. 

Take care,
Al.


----------



## rocket999

kpeters59 said:


> On my wide-screen monitor, the Remote>Remote page has a lot of unused screen space.
> _And, _I would like to have a few more Skip Minutes Ahead/Back options. Kind of like this:


You can hack the remote.html and remote.js files to add more skip aheads. Then you enable the kmttg web server (see web tab in configure), use a browser to connect to localhost:8181 (assuming 8181 is the web port you are using) then click on the option for the remote, you will get a web page with a remote and some buttons. ​
In file Remote.js you make a copy of the function skipf and call it say, skipf2 plus the next line below it, e.g.

function skipf2
var offset = SKIPF2.value*1000*60.0;

Then in remote dot html you make a copy of the line with button for skipf calling it skipf2 and change the id and class to SKIPF2 and put in a different value.

I tried to post the actual code but keep getting blocked from posting, so you'll have to figure it out yourself. In the above function code, there's also some parens I left out so I could post.

Also, you mentioned wanting fractional values, you could probably change the 1000*60.0 somewhat for that.

I'm afraid I messed this post up when I tried to edit it. Keep getting a message saying I'm posting spam.


----------



## ClearToLand

rocket999 said:


> You can hack the remote.html and remote.js files to add...


Thanks for the incentive to investigate.

I use the kmttg webserver Remote TiVo button on my Amazon Fire 8" Tablet (from the couch in my LR) to 'wake up' my two Roamio OTAs on TE3 in the BR from standby. Their temps drop to the lower 30s when in standby, compared to 40 when running, so I find standby beneficial (sorry to those that don't) since they're in standby much of the time (i.e. no cablecards). Prior to using the kmttg Remote, accessing the BR Roamios from the Devices on the LR Roamio involved:

Select a TiVo
Watch a BSC for ~15 seconds
Play any entry (selected from an old-style SD GUI) for a few seconds
Back out completely back to the LR Roamio Devices
Re-select the same BR Roamio
Now I get the HD GUI
My only problem is that in portrait mode on the tablet, the display of the remote is cut off at the top of the Select Button ring. I can see half of the word 'Standby', the feet on the TiVo Button, and none of Live TV. When I rotate the display to landscape, the remote display drops down to where the top of the remote image is even with the Launch App: box.

I've tried both Silk and Chrome browsers with the same result. I looked in Remote.css:


Code:


#REMOTE
{
    position: fixed;
   top: -15%;
   left: -1%;
    background: url(/rc_images/remote_background.gif) no-repeat;
    width: 295px;
    height: 811px;

but I get the impression that changing 'top: -15%' would only move the background down and then I'd have to also move each button.

Is there a simple global mod I could use to move the remote display down? Why is it different in portrait vs landscape?

Also, I use Streambaby and sometimes it gets 'hung up' and needs to be restarted. If it doesn't appear in Apps on the Roamio, I'll run the HD GUI Reset (TD TU PLAY PLAY) but sometimes it also needs to be re-launched from kmttg. This option is missing from the webserver remote. If/When I locate the proper string, can I just add it to the dropdown like @rocket999 suggests for the 'Time Jump' additions?

Thanks!


----------



## rocket999

ClearToLand said:


> Thanks for the incentive to investigate.
> My only problem is that in portrait mode on the tablet, the display of the remote is cut off at the top of the Select Button ring. I can see half of the word 'Standby', the feet on the TiVo Button, and none of Live TV. When I rotate the display to landscape, the remote display drops down to where the top of the remote image is even with the Launch App: box.


edit: ClearToLand: By commenting out the Remote.css line in the html file, you can eliminate the picture of the remote itself. Then by commenting out most of the buttons, I was able to get just the standby button to show up. Then I could use a browser on my tablet and not have the remote on top of or in the way of the other buttons. That might help with your situation.

I have android phones and tablets. On the pc, where I run kmttg, I then also run a web browser (e.g. in chrome connecting to kmttg at localhost:8181), leaving kmttg running behind or minimized. Then I use tightVNC on the pc as a server and on android I run "vnc viewer" or "bVNC free" from the play store.

That lets me remote connect to the pc and move a small window (of phone or tablet) over the bigger window of the pc (1080p) so I can see just the few extra buttons for skipping I've added. bVNC free is better since it allows one to tap on the buttons, whereas vnc viewer is a move the pointer type of interface.

I've tried to create some screenshots and attach them here, but I can only hope these are viewable.

Oh, and you can use decimal values like 2.5 for skipping 2 1/2 minutes, which has been the typical commercial length the last couple of years, up from 2 minutes.


----------



## ClearToLand

@moyekj (and now @davidblackledge ):

*AutoSkip from SkipMode [v]* (to populate the kmttg AutoSkip Table with 'raw' SkipMode data) combined with *Export AutoSkip cuts [e]* to create a kmttg .EDL file are great features that I enjoy using in StreamBaby to provide hands off AutoSkip of programs offloaded to my NAS. @kearygriffin had added the ability of StreamBaby to use .EDL files BEFORE SkipMode was even thought of (possibly based solely on the available output from ComSkip). For 'Watch & Delete' shows, I don't see the need to invest CPU cycles to cut out commercials. But for movies and some shows that I keep to re-watch, like the six recently re-aired 3 hour Star Wars movies on TNT, we're talking about 45-50 minutes of commercials and several GB of HDD space.

Note to non-StreamBaby users (i.e. PyTiVo, PyTiVo Desktop): Offloading shows to a NAS and then copying them back to a TiVo loses the SkipMode data because not all of the metadata needed gets returned to the TiVo for the TiVo to look it up again (ContentID IIRC). Using the available kmttg-generated .EDL file, StreamBaby automatically skips every commercial WITHOUT needing the kmttg AutoSkip Service running or using IFTTT. 

So, I recently revisited using the kmttg-generated .EDL file to bypass the ComSkip Ad Detect stage and was unsuccessful. ComSkip (under kmttg) recognizes the presence of the .EDL file but also wants a .TXT file. Even creating an icon for the ComSkipGUI.exe program and dragging the kmttg-generated .EDL file onto it fails. But, running ComSkip Ad Detect on another 30 minute show (the 3 hour Star Wars movies take 45-50 minutes to Ad Detect on my old laptop; then another 50-60 minutes to FFCUT.BAT) does create a ComSkip-generated .TXT (and an .EDL but with LFs instead of CRLFs) that contains the start and end markers in FRAMES instead of the SECONDS in the .EDL files. Once this .TXT file exists, with Ad Detect checked and Ad Cut not checked, I can exit and re-enter ComSkip Review at will as many times as necessary.

Note to other ComSkip users: I find that by zooming out to where only one or two commercial blocks are displayed, cursor movement on a low-horsepower CPU is much improved.

I researched this extensively and it appears that the ComSkip-generated .TXT file is the 'Master'. By changing values in the ComSkip.ini file and re-running ComSkip using the .TXT file as input, .EDL, .CSV, and (IIRC) .XML files can all be generated without rerunning Ad Detect but none of those files can be used to 'go backwards' to create the .TXT file.

Initially I tried using NotePad but switched to NotePad++ to manually create my own ComSkip-simulated .TXT file from the kmttg-generated .EDL data because of the (now confirmed) double spaces after COMPLETE and AT and the 'invisible' TABS between the Start and End FRAMES numbers (use SPACES and ComSkip will ignore the line):


Code:


FILE PROCESSING COMPLETE  53915 FRAMES AT  2997
-------------------
18621    26433
46560    52023
53914    53915

If I had access to MBASIC, or even Tiny Basic, I would take a shot at coding a little conversion program (just need to multiply the SECONDS by 29.97 and write out as FRAMES, separated by one TAB and ending with CRLF). But, with advancing age and poor health, I am not really set up for coding anymore.  Analysis of the AutoSkip Table shows the 'raw' SkipMode data stored as HH:MM:SS.SSS and the routine to convert that into SECONDS already exists in the Export AutoSkip cuts [e] code. Add a 'Multiply by 29.97' and the Start and End positions are done; add a conversion to SECONDS Call for the total time and the Total FRAMES is done.

I've proven that it works so if anyone would be so kind as to consider including it in a future version of kmttg I would be very appreciative. 

Thanks very much from a big fan. 

P.S. By the lack of requests, I get the impression that VideoReDo *DOES* accept the kmttg-generated .EDL file as input and can thus skip the Ad Detect process and move on the 'Review' process. True?


----------



## minimeh

ClearToLand said:


> P.S. By the lack of requests, I get the impression that VideoReDo *DOES* accept the kmttg-generated .EDL file as input and can thus skip the Ad Detect process and move on the 'Review' process. True?


Not quite. Comskip generates a proper VRD project file (.vprj) with the ad skip data inside. By the way, it is comskip that generates the .edl file as well. Just depends on a command line parameter that kmttg sends to comskip.


----------



## ClearToLand

minimeh said:


> Not quite. Comskip generates a proper VRD project file (.vprj) with the ad skip data inside. By the way, *it is comskip that generates the .edl file as well*. Just depends on a command line parameter that kmttg sends to comskip.


Are you saying that if in File -> Configure -> VideoReDo, VideoReDo is enabled, when running *Export AutoSkip cuts [e]* a .VPRJ file is created INSTEAD of an .EDL file or in addition to?

Two 'similar' .EDL can be generated by kmttg:

One from *Export AutoSkip cuts [e]*, where the data comes from the AutoSkip Table and the lines end in CRLF
.
One from ComSkip Ad Detect 'w' (i.e. write during Review), depending on the setting in Comskip.ini, where the data comes from the ComSkip .TXT file and the lines end in LF.
If ComSkip is run INSIDE of kmttg, it won't run with an existing .EDL file; instead it will complain about a missing .TXT file.
If ComSkip is run OUTSIDE of kmttg, it will run and it will overwrite the kmttg-generated .EDL file.
If my update request is approved and added to kmttg, the kmttg-generated .EDL should be output for either ComSkip or VideoReDo users. In addition, a .TXT file should be generated for ComSkip users or a .VPRJ file should be generated for VideoReDo users.

Make sense? [i.e. the VideoReDo users benefit from the SkipMode data; the ComSkip users don't.]


----------



## minimeh

ClearToLand said:


> Are you saying that if in File -> Configure -> VideoReDo, VideoReDo is enabled, when running *Export AutoSkip cuts [e]* a .VPRJ file is created INSTEAD of an .EDL file or in addition to?


Exactly.


----------



## SamuriHL

Yes, that is correct. You can export the autoskip to vprj and "massage" the cuts in VRD. I've done this many times and it works well.


----------



## billpiper

Keep getting the following error for the last few days, Have rebooted and also powered down and restarted


SkipService (Roamio): Attempting to re-connect
rpc Read error - Connection reset
rpc Read error - null
SkipService (Roamio): Attempting to re-connect

Auto skip functionality enabled
kmttg ver 2.4n
java ver 8 update 221


----------



## davidblackledge

billpiper said:


> Keep getting the following error for the last few days, Have rebooted and also powered down and restarted
> 
> SkipService (Roamio): Attempting to re-connect
> rpc Read error - Connection reset
> rpc Read error - null
> SkipService (Roamio): Attempting to re-connect
> 
> Auto skip functionality enabled
> kmttg ver 2.4n
> java ver 8 update 221


Somebody else correct me if I'm wrong, but SkipService is the only part of KMTTG that's constantly polling your TiVos, so it's extra sensitive to your Roamio rebooting or your network having a spotty connection, or your network router/switch rebooting. Likely it's one of those things. I have a network switch in my house that is plugged into a loose outlet so any time it gets bumped that switch reboots.


----------



## reneg

Feature Request - I've been using pyTivo Desktop to download sync error free TS shows from my Tivo and then using kmttg to process the rest of the file. I've been using ctrl-R on the NPL list in kmttg to get the metadata file. ctrl-R seems to always default to <filename>.tivo.txt. I then have to rename the file to <filename>.ts.txt. It would be great if ctrl-R in kmttg would allow me to get a <filename>.ts.txt file so I don't have to rename the file.


----------



## billpiper

davidblackledge said:


> Somebody else correct me if I'm wrong, but SkipService is the only part of KMTTG that's constantly polling your TiVos, so it's extra sensitive to your Roamio rebooting or your network having a spotty connection, or your network router/switch rebooting. Likely it's one of those things. I have a network switch in my house that is plugged into a loose outlet so any time it gets bumped that switch reboots.


Tivo plugged directly into router. No changes in connections in the last 3 years. have rechecked all connections and still getting the error


----------



## elprice7345

reneg said:


> Feature Request - I've been using pyTivo Desktop to download sync error free TS shows from my Tivo and then using kmttg to process the rest of the file. I've been using ctrl-R on the NPL list in kmttg to get the metadata file. ctrl-R seems to always default to <filename>.tivo.txt. I then have to rename the file to <filename>.ts.txt. It would be great if ctrl-R in kmttg would allow me to get a <filename>.ts.txt file so I don't have to rename the file.


In a related enhancement request, could the multiple download attempt approach be added to kmttg?

I use kmttg to download mpeg2 shows as .ps with no errors and some h264 channels download error free with kmttg as .ts downloads, but for most h264 channels (AMC, FXX, SYFY, etc.), I need to use pyTivo Desktop to repetitively download a show until I get an error free copy.

It would be nice to see this approach added to kmttg so I can use one tool to process all my downloads!


----------



## ThAbtO

reneg said:


> Feature Request - I've been using pyTivo Desktop to download sync error free TS shows from my Tivo and then using kmttg to process the rest of the file. I've been using ctrl-R on the NPL list in kmttg to get the metadata file. ctrl-R seems to always default to <filename>.tivo.txt. I then have to rename the file to <filename>.ts.txt. It would be great if ctrl-R in kmttg would allow me to get a <filename>.ts.txt file so I don't have to rename the file.


If the show is still on the Tivo, just Start Job with Metadata checked, then cancel the rest in jobs window.


----------



## reneg

ThAbtO said:


> If the show is still on the Tivo, just Start Job with Metadata checked, then cancel the rest in jobs window.


Doing that also starts a download. I'm downloading from the tivo in another session with pyTivo desktop. downloading two shows from the same tivo concurrently is no bueno. Ctrl-R on selected shows in the NPL in kmttg doesn't trigger a download. Ctrl-R also doesn't require me to cancel jobs. It's just not the desired file extension I would like.


----------



## ThAbtO

Put the file in KMTTG's file tab and Metadata checked.


----------



## reneg

ThAbtO said:


> Put the file in KMTTG's file tab and Metadata checked.


Your suggestion didn't produce any results for me. Sounds like a chicken & egg problem for what I want anyway. I want the metadata file to use as a basis for naming the .ts file from pyTivo Desktop because my kmttg file naming template works with Plex.


----------



## mlippert

@reneg I'm not sure how kmttg could do what you want except maybe by adding a configuration value for the what to use as the extension when downloading only the metadata.
I thought kmttg renamed the .txt file as needed to stay consistent with each job step, but I think it must do some look-ahead.
But if you download metadata followed only by downloading the show w/o decrypting or anything else, the encrypted file has the extension .TiVo, and the metadata file has the extension .TiVo.txt.

If you decrypt the downloaded file then kmttg determines the format of the .tivo file and will produces either a .ts or a .mpg file and the metadata file will be named .ts.txt or .mpg.txt respectively.

I believe the metadata file is again renamed if the video output file name is different after cutting out ads, and probably once again if the video is then encoded (I don't do this so I'm not sure).

I suspect this is why the metadata only download gets the .TiVo.txt extension, there are no follow on jobs to determine how to rename it.

That isn't to say that I wouldn't appreciate some change to address this as I also download (using my customized version of pytivo) and then let kmttg manage all the other processing (decrypt/qsfix w/ VRD, ad detect, and then later ad cut and create captions). While my customized version of pytivo has a naming template to be very close to kmttg, I haven't been able to get show season or episode numbers, and sometime the naming is a tiny bit off, so I need to download the metadata first.


----------



## slowbiscuit

billpiper said:


> Keep getting the following error for the last few days, Have rebooted and also powered down and restarted
> 
> SkipService (Roamio): Attempting to re-connect
> rpc Read error - Connection reset
> rpc Read error - null
> SkipService (Roamio): Attempting to re-connect
> 
> Auto skip functionality enabled
> kmttg ver 2.4n
> java ver 8 update 221


As mentioned above this is likely a network error assuming you've rebooted the Tivo and restarted kmttg. Try moving the Tivo and PC to different ports on the router. I've had a GigE switch go bad where kmttg (and other devices on the switch) would get intermittent connection failed events. Swapped out the switch and been perfect ever since.


----------



## reneg

mlippert said:


> @reneg I'm not sure how kmttg could do what you want except maybe by adding a configuration value for the what to use as the extension when downloading only the metadata.
> I thought kmttg renamed the .txt file as needed to stay consistent with each job step, but I think it must do some look-ahead.
> But if you download metadata followed only by downloading the show w/o decrypting or anything else, the encrypted file has the extension .TiVo, and the metadata file has the extension .TiVo.txt.
> 
> If you decrypt the downloaded file then kmttg determines the format of the .tivo file and will produces either a .ts or a .mpg file and the metadata file will be named .ts.txt or .mpg.txt respectively.
> 
> I believe the metadata file is again renamed if the video output file name is different after cutting out ads, and probably once again if the video is then encoded (I don't do this so I'm not sure).
> 
> I suspect this is why the metadata only download gets the .TiVo.txt extension, there are no follow on jobs to determine how to rename it.
> 
> That isn't to say that I wouldn't appreciate some change to address this as I also download (using my customized version of pytivo) and then let kmttg manage all the other processing (decrypt/qsfix w/ VRD, ad detect, and then later ad cut and create captions). While my customized version of pytivo has a naming template to be very close to kmttg, I haven't been able to get show season or episode numbers, and sometime the naming is a tiny bit off, so I need to download the metadata first.


I'm trying to stick to describing the problem as requested by @davidblackledge . I don't want to presume how such a feature could be implemented. It could be done with a configuration option, it could be done with a new hotkey. If the feature requested by @elprice7345 were implemented, my feature request would not be needed because I would no longer need to use pyTivo desktop to get clean ts downloads.


----------



## davidblackledge

elprice7345 said:


> In a related enhancement request, could the multiple download attempt approach be added to kmttg?
> 
> I use kmttg to download mpeg2 shows as .ps with no errors and some h264 channels download error free with kmttg as .ts downloads, but for most h264 channels (AMC, FXX, SYFY, etc.), I need to use pyTivo Desktop to repetitively download a show until I get an error free copy.
> 
> It would be nice to see this approach added to kmttg so I can use one tool to process all my downloads!


I am sorry to all of you, but I'm not a big user of the different tools or even of kmttg, so I am likely to ask some dumb questions, such as this one. (It also means I'm not able to test all the combinations people encounter.)

How do you know you have an error-free copy? is that a mysterious feature of pyTivo or there an obvious test for this? If the former, we'd have to look into pyTiVo for its technique and duplicate it.



reneg said:


> I want the metadata file to use as a basis for naming the .ts file from pyTivo Desktop because my kmttg file naming template works with Plex.





reneg said:


> If the feature requested by @elprice7345 were implemented, my feature request would not be needed because I would no longer need to use pyTivo desktop to get clean ts downloads.


Nice information, thanks. In general, the metadata files are really important and should probably be managed more "globally" but that will take a lot of thought for how to rearrange things. In the meantime, it's nice to hear there is a possible "two birds with one stone" solution.


----------



## ClearToLand

davidblackledge said:


> I am sorry to all of you, but *I'm not a big user of the different tools or even of kmttg*, so I am likely to ask some dumb questions, such as this one...


Looking at your TCF history, and going to the website pointed to by your TCF profile (and then the Wiki and then the Yahoo Group), I would have thought differently. You seemed *WAY* involved with ideas back a decade ago... 



davidblackledge said:


> ...*How do you know you have an error-free copy?* is that a mysterious feature of pyTivo or there an obvious test for this? If the former, we'd have to look into pyTiVo for its technique and duplicate it...


Back in the spring of 2017, when @Dan203 was developing PyTiVo Desktop, once he mentioned the possibility of checking for TS Sync Errors, I became a dog with a bone. From my point of view, I felt that I was posting about "*0x47 every 188*" and "*TS Sync Errors*" obsessively and that anyone logged onto TCF would be aware of it. Sadly I came to realize that the folks here are highly "compartmentalized" (i.e. they come looking for the answer to THEIR problem and don't seem to read much more).  There are some high post count TCF users (here and posting multiple times DAILY) who still don't distinguished between TS and PS downloads when instructing a new user how to back up (and then restore) a TiVo unit to a PC and one is still pushing TiVoDecode, which is the worst decrypting tool out of those available. Folks no longer talk about 'short' TS downloads (i.e. 57 minutes instead of 60 - @lpwcomp and @elprice7345 ); when I demonstrated how limiting bandwidth with a managed switch reduced TS Sync Errors, hardly a handful of folks took notice (@mlippert, @reneg, ???).

If you or Kevin are interested in adding TS Sync Error Checking to kmttg, (if @Dan203 doesn't jump in), the comments in PyTiVo Desktop are pretty good:

Read in and buffer a good sized chunk, in 188 byte multiples, of the incoming TS download
After discarding the header (first 16 bytes IIRC)
Check the first byte of every 188 byte group for 0x47H
If found, no error. If not found, increment TS Sync Error counter
If checking for "Least Number of Errors", continue to end and then re-start comparing Lowest Total Errors to Current Errors
If checking for "No Errors", abort and restart
I'm not a Python or Java programmer, just a technical hobbyist. I know other, old languages so I tend to think in "pseudo-code". Thus I was able to hack PyTiVo Desktop to do a few things I wanted by searching the online manuals for the instructions to convert my "pseudo-code" into real code. I took a look at the kmttg download section. IIRC, it was just one command that said (basically) "Download this show"; no buffers; no loop. That would all have to be added. Feel free to contact me if you feel my input would be helpful.



davidblackledge said:


> ...Nice information, thanks. In general, the metadata files are really important and should probably be managed more "globally" but that will take a lot of thought for how to rearrange things. In the meantime, it's nice to hear there is a possible "two birds with one stone" solution.


Although the three of us (@mlippert, @reneg, and myself) all have developed the routine of downloading the shows via PyTiVo Desktop in Transport Stream Format and then using either a kmttg-generated .EDL file or .TXT file to get our preferring naming convention (for Plex for example), I would tend to agree with @mlippert that kmttg currently acts as the standalone program that it was designed to be. It "thinks for itself" when controlling the 2nd to last extension of the metadata file, changing it dynamically during processing. I currently manually rename all my PyTiVo Desktop programs but I don't do this daily - just in spurts. Via GOOGLE last night, there are a few (free) Windows Renaming programs that I may eventually try. I'm also wondering if Windows Batch language could utilize "DIR /b *.TiVo.TXT" > Files.Txt to create a filename list that FINDSTR could parse for ".TiVo.Txt" and change it to ".TS.Txt" via RENAME. Just babbling...

P.S. Any feedback on the possibility of adding the kmttg-generated ComSkip-compatible FRAMES counts .TXT file so that us ComSkip users can also take advantage of the SkipMode info?


----------



## Dan203

davidblackledge said:


> How do you know you have an error-free copy? is that a mysterious feature of pyTivo or there an obvious test for this? If the former, we'd have to look into pyTiVo for its technique and duplicate it.


It's pretty easy. You can request a specific amount of data from the TiVo on each call, so you just set that to a multiple of 188. Then you start at the beginning and ensure that every 188 bytes the value is 0x47. If it's not then you've got a corrupt packet. Just keep jumping 188 bytes until you detect 0x47 again. However many jumps you had to make to get there are the number of corrupt packets in the file.

I tried various techniques of throttling the bandwidth in pyTivo to reduce errors, but none of them worked consistently. I also tried requesting really big chunks and really small chunks and that didn't seem to help either. Nothing I did in software ever seemed to really help reduce the number of errors. Although a few things I tried seemed to increase them.


----------



## Dan203

I also tried to create a technique that would stitch together several files to get one good one. But in my testing the vast majority of time the errors were in the exact same place, and if I did happen to get one that didn't have an error in one place it still had errors in all the same places as the other files so I never had enough good chunks to stitch together into a single good file. Usually if you get a file with less errors it's already got all the good spots anyway, so it's best just to keep that file. That's why I added the system that checks the number of errors in each file and keeps the one with the least number of errors after a certain number of tries.


----------



## ClearToLand

Dan203 said:


> ...*Then you start at the beginning* and ensure that every 188 bytes the value is 0x47. If it's not then you've got a corrupt packet. Just keep jumping 188 bytes until you detect 0x47 again. However many jumps you had to make to get there are the number of corrupt packets in the file...


Don't you then start the loop at byte 17, skipping over the header, and then check every 188 bytes?


Dan203 said:


> ...*I tried various techniques of throttling the bandwidth in pyTivo to reduce errors, but none of them worked consistently*. I also tried requesting really big chunks and really small chunks and that didn't seem to help either. *Nothing I did in software ever seemed to really help reduce the number of errors*. Although a few things I tried seemed to increase them.


Did you ever try a Managed Switch or the NetLimiter program that @reneg uses?

I use a Managed Switch and while a limit of 32 Mbps works fairly reliably for 30 and 60 minute shows, I needed to drop all the way down to 8Mbps for the six three-hour Star Wars movies recently re-aired on TNT. I also believe that file fragmentation on the TiVo unit influences the number of errors and I've tried "Permanently Deleting" ~100GB of shows from a TiVo in order to free up some contiguous space. I believe that TiVos that constantly operate in the 90-100% full state contain many fragmented files and an aging HDD may just take too long to seek to the next segment before the TiVo OS times out. Just a theory though...


----------



## ClearToLand

Dan203 said:


> I also tried to create a technique that would stitch together several files to get one good one. *But in my testing the vast majority of time the errors were in the exact same place*, and if I did happen to get one that didn't have an error in one place it still had errors in all the same places as the other files so I never had enough good chunks to stitch together into a single good file...


 @mlippert 's Python 3 version of PyTiVo has a very nice error report where you can plainly see the location(s) of the errors.

I did a similar thing in your Python 2 version but I only wrote the errors out to the already-in-use log output and not a pretty-formatted report.

If you do re-visit your version of PyTiVo Desktop, please give @mlippert 's error report a second look. :thumbsup:


----------



## ClearToLand

rocket999 said:


> edit: ClearToLand: By commenting out the Remote.css line in the html file, you can eliminate the picture of the remote itself. Then by commenting out most of the buttons, I was able to get just the standby button to show up. Then I could use a browser on my tablet and not have the remote on top of or in the way of the other buttons. That might help with your situation.
> 
> I have android phones and tablets. On the pc, where I run kmttg, I then also run a web browser (e.g. in chrome connecting to kmttg at localhost:8181), leaving kmttg running behind or minimized. Then I use tightVNC on the pc as a server and on android I run "vnc viewer" or "bVNC free" from the play store...


Thanks for the reply @rocket999 .

I'm more interested in understanding why the image of the kmttg webserver TiVo Remote moves up too high on my Fire Tablet in portrait mode than I am in installing a couple of 'VNC' programs to access kmttg a different way. If I could have modified an offset in a file to lower it, even if on both the portrait and landscape screens, I would have given that a shot. I also could give @wmcbrine 's TiVo Remote a shot but that would mean adding another program with a similar (sole) function compared to the multi-function kmttg.


----------



## ggieseke

I still have yet to see even a single corrupt TS download out of more than 2,200 recordings. Maybe that's just because I only use TE3 and Roamios, but it's a significant number statistically.


----------



## Dan203

ClearToLand said:


> Don't you then start the loop at byte 17, skipping over the header, and then check every 188 bytes?


Yeah, forgot about the header. IIRC I read that separately as one big block, then I start reading the TS part in chunks with the error loop.



ClearToLand said:


> Did you ever try a Managed Switch or the NetLimiter program that @reneg uses?


No. To be perfectly honest I don't really use my own software that often. With so much available via streaming these days I find myself recording less and less. :/


----------



## Dan203

ggieseke said:


> I still have yet to see even a single corrupt TS download out of more than 2,200 recordings. Maybe that's just because I only use TE3 and Roamios, but it's a significant number statistically.


Are you downloading as TS or PS? This only applies to TS downloads. I think kmttg is set to use PS by default to avoid the errors. Although PS doesn't work with H.264 files and can have some weirdness with the captions, so it's not a perfect solution either.


----------



## ClearToLand

ggieseke said:


> *I still have yet to see even a single corrupt TS download out of more than 2,200 recordings*. Maybe that's just because I only use TE3 and Roamios, but *it's a significant number statistically*.


I agree - I'm just trying to decide if you're a "Unicorn" or not? 

I know we had a short discussion in another thread recently (weeks ago) regarding TS Sync Errors and *ACTUALLY* running @Dan203 's PyTiVo Desktop to monitor them (as opposed to someone just saying that kmttg, which doesn't check at all, isn't complaining and the user isn't 'seeing' anything). 

I only use TE3 and I only record on my cablecard-equipped Roamio Basic and offload to a 500GB Roamio OTA and a 1TB Roamio OTA. If I can't keep up with the overflow, I then use PyTiVo Desktop to further offload to my NAS where I view the shows (with AutoSkip!) with StreamBaby. As I posted above, we used to get reports from @lpwcomp and @elprice7345 regarding "missing minutes" in kmttg Transport Stream Format downloads, but I can't name more than a half dozen or so folks here that care, or even know about, TS Sync Errors (and aren't already satisfied with using VideoReDo to 'cover them up'  ). Back when @Dan203 was developing PyTiVo Desktop, I was constantly getting shot down for my cheering "*0x47 every 188*" in most of my posts.  I'm so glad he DID include it. 

Back to troubleshooting (other folks, not you) TS Sync Errors:
Which Roamio models do you use?
What size HDDs?
What percent full are the HDDs? [thinking about disk fragmentation on the TiVo]
Gigabit LAN?
What are the specs of your PC? [Maybe my PCs aren't replying to the TiVo fast enough?]
BTW, what TCF Forum do you think would be the best for a TS Sync Errors discussion?

Personally, I would think it BELONGS in TiVoToGo but I feel that Coffee House and Help Center get more 'eyeballs' / views.


----------



## ggieseke

Dan203 said:


> Are you downloading as TS or PS? This only applies to TS downloads. I think kmttg is set to use PS by default to avoid the errors. Although PS doesn't work with H.264 files and can have some weirdness with the captions, so it's not a perfect solution either.


TS only. About 60-70% of them are from my OTA basic Roamio and I actually prefer PS downloads in general, but it's easier to stick to one method. The rest of them are from my Roamio Pro on Comcast.


----------



## mlippert

Isn't this the thread that was used to discuss TS Sync Errors?
Reliable transfer of .TS files?

Seems if there is more discussion to be had, that's a good place for it.

And thanks for the call out @ClearToLand on my python 3 pytivo fork.


----------



## Dan203

ggieseke said:


> TS only. About 60-70% of them are from my OTA basic Roamio and I actually prefer PS downloads in general, but it's easier to stick to one method. The rest of them are from my Roamio Pro on Comcast.


Weird. I wonder why you have such good luck. In my testing I rarely got a file that didn't have at least one error. Maybe your network is slow and naturally falls into that sweet spot a few have achieved with throttling.


----------



## ggieseke

ClearToLand said:


> I agree - I'm just trying to decide if you're a "Unicorn" or not?
> 
> I know we had a short discussion in another thread recently (weeks ago) regarding TS Sync Errors and *ACTUALLY* running @Dan203 's PyTiVo Desktop to monitor them (as opposed to someone just saying that kmttg, which doesn't check at all, isn't complaining and the user isn't 'seeing' anything).
> 
> I only use TE3 and I only record on my cablecard-equipped Roamio Basic and offload to a 500GB Roamio OTA and a 1TB Roamio OTA. If I can't keep up with the overflow, I then use PyTiVo Desktop to further offload to my NAS where I view the shows (with AutoSkip!) with StreamBaby. As I posted above, we used to get reports from @lpwcomp and @elprice7345 regarding "missing minutes" in kmttg Transport Stream Format downloads, but I can't name more than a half dozen or so folks here that care, or even know about, TS Sync Errors (and aren't already satisfied with using VideoReDo to 'cover them up'  ). Back when @Dan203 was developing PyTiVo Desktop, I was constantly getting shot down for my cheering "*0x47 every 188*" in most of my posts.  I'm so glad he DID include it.
> 
> Back to troubleshooting (other folks, not you) TS Sync Errors:
> 
> Which Roamio models do you use?
> What size HDDs?
> What percent full are the HDDs? [thinking about disk fragmentation on the TiVo]
> Gigabit LAN?
> What are the specs of your PC? [Maybe my PCs aren't replying to the TiVo fast enough?]
> BTW, what TCF Forum do you think would be the best for a TS Sync Errors discussion?
> 
> Personally, I would think it BELONGS in TiVoToGo but I feel that Coffee House and Help Center get more 'eyeballs' / views.


I have only back-checked about 5% of those recordings for TS errors with Dan's pyTivo Desktop, but I have spent years editing them with VRD without seeing any corruption. I may be the unicorn in the house, but my gut says it's more about having everything on ethernet and not stressing my home LAN during downloads. I usually kick them off each morning and browse TCF while that's going on.

The OTA recordings come from a basic Roamio with a 4TB MFSR drive. The cable recordings are from my Roamio Pro on Comcast with a factory 3TB drive. They have both been pushing 90% for years.

I use a Technicolor modem from Comcast, but 99% of the traffic goes through a Linksys LGS116 16-port gigabit switch. The PCs involved are a Lenovo ThinkStation D20 on Win 7 that's about 12 years old, and a refurbished D30 from about 5-6 years ago that runs Windows 8.1. I crammed 256GB of RAM and a 24TB RAID5 array into the D30, so it isn't your average desktop.

Dan's work is awesome and I wholly applaud his error checking on TS downloads, but somehow I seem to be immune to the need for it. If TS downloads aren't universally unreliable we need to ask why.


----------



## davidblackledge

Dan203 said:


> ensure that every 188 bytes the value is 0x47. If it's not then you've got a corrupt packet. Just keep jumping 188 bytes until you detect 0x47 again. However many jumps you had to make to get there are the number of corrupt packets in the file.


Ah...I just looked at the tivolibre code...I am familiar with Frame Sizes and Sync Bytes...it's not exactly as your are describing (it actually slides forwards one byte at a time until it finds the sync byte again), but that's certainly a way to recognize an error occurred.

I see that technically tivolibre can skip a packet that had a proper sync byte, but was flagged as an error packet by the TiVo. That tells me that I can't count on a number of bytes transferred vs. expected number as a definitive "it was bad."
Really unfortunate is that TiVoLibre doesn't bother to provide a flag or count of any kind regarding the bad packets (or a flag to fail fast if a de-sync happens), considering it is doing this evaluation (in more detail) during its decode. I suppose if the user doesn't choose to decode kmttg still needs to detect the situation, though.

So this all begs the next question: what to do when an error is detected. If the user has requested a guaranteed good TS transmission, will the TiVo play along if we kill the transfer on the first bad sync byte and try to start over? Or do we have to just complete the download, knowing it's a waste of time, just to keep the TiVo happy? Or is there value to keeping the corrupt file of which I'm not aware? 
My current thought is we would kill the connection and restart immediately if we even get one bad sync byte since all bets are off at that moment. This could be the very last packet, but that might be that last bit of the show you were counting on.

Oh, I see now that Dan says if you get errors you're likely to keep getting at least some. So it does help to keep a "best copy" for when you give up. Dan, your definition of "good" should improve if you change it to a sliding window instead of a fixed width check.

BTW, I'm curious if there is a BitRate argument for the download URL - I was noticing how there are filler packets tivolibre handles that are meant to maintain a constant bitrate. Maybe messing with such a URL argument might help with the error rate? Just a guess.


----------



## davidblackledge

ClearToLand said:


> I believe that TiVos that constantly operate in the 90-100% full state contain many fragmented files and an aging HDD may just take too long to seek to the next segment before the TiVo OS times out. Just a theory though...


I like this theory considering Dan's seeing errors in the same spot repeatedly for a given recording.


----------



## mlippert

I actually had added my sync error logging specifically to see if the errors were consistently in the same place.

For me at least, that wasn't true.

Occasionally they were consistently in the same place, but I have it set to try downloading a maximum of 4 times, and frequently there was enough variation in those 4 attempts that if I could have taken pieces from several of them I could have put together a download w/o any sync errors. There certainly were times that that I couldn't do that w/ the 4 downloads, although frequently I could have done better than the best of the 4 when there were errors in all 4.

For myself, 4 download gets an error free download a very large proportion of the time. Usually the amount of error blocks in the best one when I don't have an error free download is small enough that I don't worry about the loss when VRD cuts the error portion.

Oh btw, my TiVos are almost always running very close to full 90-98%


----------



## davidblackledge

ClearToLand said:


> Looking at your TCF history, and going to the website pointed to by your TCF profile (and then the Wiki and then the Yahoo Group), I would have thought differently. You seemed *WAY* involved with ideas back a decade ago...


I mean... yes, I'm way involved...just not in the tools ;] I've spent almost all my time in the HME apps world and don't do a lot with processing my video files.

I used to save movies off to a NAS but when that died, I switched to mostly streaming services for long term stuff, and TiVo capacity for the rest.


----------



## Dan203

davidblackledge said:


> Ah...I just looked at the tivolibre code...I am familiar with Frame Sizes and Sync Bytes...it's not exactly as your are describing (it actually slides forwards one byte at a time until it finds the sync byte again), but that's certainly a way to recognize an error occurred.
> 
> I see that technically tivolibre can skip a packet that had a proper sync byte, but was flagged as an error packet by the TiVo. That tells me that I can't count on a number of bytes transferred vs. expected number as a definitive "it was bad."
> Really unfortunate is that TiVoLibre doesn't bother to provide a flag or count of any kind regarding the bad packets (or a flag to fail fast if a de-sync happens), considering it is doing this evaluation (in more detail) during its decode. I suppose if the user doesn't choose to decode kmttg still needs to detect the situation, though.
> 
> So this all begs the next question: what to do when an error is detected. If the user has requested a guaranteed good TS transmission, will the TiVo play along if we kill the transfer on the first bad sync byte and try to start over? Or do we have to just complete the download, knowing it's a waste of time, just to keep the TiVo happy? Or is there value to keeping the corrupt file of which I'm not aware?
> My current thought is we would kill the connection and restart immediately if we even get one bad sync byte since all bets are off at that moment. This could be the very last packet, but that might be that last bit of the show you were counting on.
> 
> Oh, I see now that Dan says if you get errors you're likely to keep getting at least some. So it does help to keep a "best copy" for when you give up. Dan, your definition of "good" should improve if you change it to a sliding window instead of a fixed width check.
> 
> BTW, I'm curious if there is a BitRate argument for the download URL - I was noticing how there are filler packets tivolibre handles that are meant to maintain a constant bitrate. Maybe messing with such a URL argument might help with the error rate? Just a guess.


Be careful with sliding check. That's highly prone to false positives. When you're only working with a single byte sync like TS you'll find that 0x47 a lot in the actual data of the file too.

In my experience the TiVo corrupts packets in multiples of 188 bytes. If they didn't then my calculations would be way off because if it was shifted even 1 byte pyTivo would report all bytes after that as corrupt. Which it doesn't.

VideoReDo does a bit better that tivolibre at recovering corrupted frames from these files because it doesn't just look at the TS sync byte, it looks for audio and video frame headers in the corrupted data and can still pick out good frames even if the TS wrapper is still corrupted. I didn't want to go that deep in pyTivo so I just look for the corrupted packets.


----------



## Dan203

mlippert said:


> I actually had added my sync error logging specifically to see if the errors were consistently in the same place.
> 
> For me at least, that wasn't true.
> 
> Occasionally they were consistently in the same place, but I have it set to try downloading a maximum of 4 times, and frequently there was enough variation in those 4 attempts that if I could have taken pieces from several of them I could have put together a download w/o any sync errors. There certainly were times that that I couldn't do that w/ the 4 downloads, although frequently I could have done better than the best of the 4 when there were errors in all 4.
> 
> For myself, 4 download gets an error free download a very large proportion of the time. Usually the amount of error blocks in the best one when I don't have an error free download is small enough that I don't worry about the loss when VRD cuts the error portion.
> 
> Oh btw, my TiVos are almost always running very close to full 90-98%


You could have tried it using a hex editor. Not sure how the encryption would work though. I think it uses a rolling key type system so it might have failed. I never got so lucky. I had a test file I was working with and I downloaded it dozens of times. A couple times I got a clean copy, but every other time the errors were always in the same exact spot. (down to the byte)


----------



## mlippert

Dan203 said:


> You could have tried it using a hex editor. Not sure how the encryption would work though. I think it uses a rolling key type system so it might have failed. I never got so lucky. I had a test file I was working with and I downloaded it dozens of times. A couple times I got a clean copy, but every other time the errors were always in the same exact spot. (down to the byte)


I actually thought about that, and I added configuration to be able to save all the downloads to try it.
However the 1st thing I did was diff the files, hoping that the uncorrupted sections would be identical. That wasn't the case :-(. I think there's a new salt for each download or something like that. So I'd have had to decrypt all packets of each download 1st and then reconstruct the file. It didn't seem worth the effort to me.


----------



## ClearToLand

mlippert said:


> Isn't this the thread that was used to discuss TS Sync Errors?
> Reliable transfer of .TS files?
> 
> Seems if there is more discussion to be had, that's a good place for it...


I view this as a slight tangent to both get @davidblackledge up to speed on the topic *AND* to possibly make more (of the seemingly 'compartmentalized') TCF folks aware of TS Sync Errors.


mlippert said:


> ...And thanks for the call out @ClearToLand on my python 3 pytivo fork.


Has it gotten any more traction lately? (I haven't accomplished ANYTHING in the past two years!  I hope to resume having fun AFTER my heart surgery.)


----------



## reneg

mlippert said:


> Isn't this the thread that was used to discuss TS Sync Errors?
> Reliable transfer of .TS files?
> 
> Seems if there is more discussion to be had, that's a good place for it.
> 
> And thanks for the call out @ClearToLand on my python 3 pytivo fork.


That's one of the threads. Here's another: Downloading to computer, files corrupted


----------



## davidblackledge

Dan203 said:


> Be careful with sliding check. That's highly prone to false positives. When you're only working with a single byte sync like TS you'll find that 0x47 a lot in the actual data of the file too.
> 
> In my experience the TiVo corrupts packets in multiples of 188 bytes. If they didn't then my calculations would be way off because if it was shifted even 1 byte pyTivo would report all bytes after that as corrupt. Which it doesn't.
> 
> VideoReDo does a bit better that tivolibre at recovering corrupted frames from these files because it doesn't just look at the TS sync byte, it looks for audio and video frame headers in the corrupted data and can still pick out good frames even if the TS wrapper is still corrupted. I didn't want to go that deep in pyTivo so I just look for the corrupted packets.


Excellent point...I'm used to a 4-byte sync to protect against exactly that.
Actually, that explains why tivolibre specifically checks for 4 good packets in a row when it's out of sync before it continues... forces a 4-byte sync out of 1 byte while using a sliding check.
It's a lot more work, but certainly worth it given the likely false positives. It just means if your last 1-3 packets are bad, it'll drop them all.

I'm looking into this change and mulling over whether I could try to use the "resume" feature to cancel at a bad packet and restart at that exact location. I think it would work, but I'm thinking tivolibre will complicate it since it expects to start with headers. I might still be able to hide the resume from tivolibre, however, as long as it doesn't time out waiting for the next frame when I'm resuming.


----------



## ClearToLand

ggieseke said:


> *I have only back-checked about 5% of those recordings for TS errors with Dan's pyTivo Desktop*, but *I have spent years editing them with VRD without seeing any corruption*...


AHA! 

J/K 

It is my current understanding that there are four available methods to decrypt a .TIVO file and each has varying degrees of ability to 'recover' from a TS Sync Error with the least amount of data loss. In descending order they are:
VideoReDo using the DirectShow Filter in Mode 2
- This commercial product is the only software to make use of the DirectShow Filter in Mode 2 and has the ability to 'recover' data that all of the other methods below would discard. Therefore, visibly the output looks the best, even with TS Sync Errors.
.
kmttg using the DirectShow Filter in Mode 1
- This free product, available for Windows users only (i.e. the DirectShow part), does the best job of the free products.
.
tivolibre, free, while useful for Windows, Mac and (I'm guessing) Linux users, discards the most data before it's able to get 'back in sync'.
.
tivodecode, free, was the 'king of the hill' back when there was only Program Stream (AFAICT) but never got updated to properly handle Transport Stream.
What I'm attempting to communicate here is that your superior hardware (Xeon Workstations vs a Best Buy I3 laptop w/RealTek Ethernet) may be keeping your TS Sync Errors either at zero or very close to it and VideoReDo is able to 'correct' those remaining small 'glitches'. This could be the same situation @mlippert is experiencing. AFAICT, when he passes the "Least Number of Errors" TS .TIVO download on to VRD, the result 'appears' to have no problems. My striving for zero errors could possibly be overkill but I don't download that much to my NAS (and Closed Captions are important to me) so I just let things run. (I monitor the PyTiVo Desktop Retry # and adjust the Bandwidth Rate up and down on my Managed Switch from my tablet while watching TV.  )


ggieseke said:


> ...*Dan's work is awesome and I wholly applaud his error checking on TS downloads*, but somehow I seem to be immune to the need for it. *If TS downloads aren't universally unreliable we need to ask why*.


As soon as I feel better, I'll start a new thread where we can discuss this and possibly draw in others to share their experiences.

Thanks for your detailed feedback!


----------



## ClearToLand

davidblackledge said:


> Ah...*I just looked at the tivolibre code*...I am familiar with Frame Sizes and Sync Bytes...it's not exactly as your are describing (it actually slides forwards one byte at a time until it finds the sync byte again), but that's certainly a way to recognize an error occurred.
> 
> I see that technically tivolibre can skip a packet that had a proper sync byte, but was flagged as an error packet by the TiVo. That tells me that I can't count on a number of bytes transferred vs. expected number as a definitive "it was bad."
> Really unfortunate is that TiVoLibre doesn't bother to provide a flag or count of any kind regarding the bad packets (or a flag to fail fast if a de-sync happens), considering it is doing this evaluation (in more detail) during its decode. I suppose if the user doesn't choose to decode kmttg still needs to detect the situation, though...





davidblackledge said:


> ...that explains why *tivolibre* specifically checks for 4 good packets in a row when it's out of sync before it continues... ...I'm looking into this change and mulling over whether I could try to use the "resume" feature to cancel at a bad packet and restart at that exact location. I think it would work, but I'm thinking *tivolibre* will complicate it since it expects to start with headers. I might still be able to hide the resume from tivolibre, however, as long as it doesn't time out waiting for the next frame when I'm resuming.


I'm confused here with all these references to tivolibre. With PyTiVo Desktop, tivolibre is not used at all to download an encrypted .TIVO file; it comes into play afterwards during the decrypt stage.

I don't want kmttg to combine download and decrypt with tivolibre since DirectShow is known to be a better decrypter than tivolibre. What are your ideas here?



davidblackledge said:


> ...So this all begs the next question: what to do when an error is detected. *If the user has requested a guaranteed good TS transmission, will the TiVo play along if we kill the transfer on the first bad sync byte and try to start over?* Or do we have to just complete the download, knowing it's a waste of time, just to keep the TiVo happy? Or is there value to keeping the corrupt file of which I'm not aware?


Yes, the TiVo unit is fine to abort and re-start. This is what currently happens in PyTiVo Desktop if you detect any errors when you request 'No Errors' and if it exceeds the previous 'Max Error Counter' during 'Least Errors'. The first pass on 'Least Errors' always reads to EOF.



davidblackledge said:


> ...*My current thought is we would kill the connection and restart immediately if we even get one bad sync byte* since all bets are off at that moment. This could be the very last packet, but that might be that last bit of the show you were counting on...


I would like to have the same three options as in PyTiVo Desktop:
Ignore Errors
Least Errors
No Errors
HTH


----------



## reneg

davidblackledge said:


> I'm looking into this change and mulling over whether I could try to use the "resume" feature to cancel at a bad packet and restart at that exact location. I think it would work, but I'm thinking tivolibre will complicate it since it expects to start with headers. I might still be able to hide the resume from tivolibre, however, as long as it doesn't time out waiting for the next frame when I'm resuming.


I seem to remember that resume is not supported on TS downloads. see - New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg by @moyekj.


----------



## davidblackledge

ClearToLand said:


> I don't want kmttg to combine download and decrypt with tivolibre since DirectShow is known to be a better decrypter than tivolibre. What are your ideas here?


See what I mean about my knowledge of the tools?

KMTTG already has this only as an option ("Decrypt using tivolibre instead of tivodecode" and "Combine download and decrypt" in File > Configure [Program Options] ). I had assumed tivolibre was the generally accepted better choice (there is a also the configuration "tivolibre DirectShow compatibility mode"), but I guess you're talking about the "Decode using DirectShow Dump instead of tivodecode" configuration.

I'm still getting a feel for how all of these options interact with each other, however. I suspect the "combine" feature only works if you're using tivolibre since that's what the code I'm looking at does.

If I get the "resume" feature working, I'm likely just to always use that since that might be close to the same performance as an error-free connection, otherwise I guess I'd use the same three options as pyTiVo desktop.
There are two places where I'd make it work, one is the download-with-tivolibre-decode and the other is just a download.


----------



## davidblackledge

reneg said:


> I seem to remember that resume is not supported on TS downloads. see - New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg by @moyekj.


Ah... too bad... again with the options interactions. 
The way the code is structured it looked like it could work, but that might just be leftovers from before he knew it wasn't compatible.
... or maybe it's worth investigating with the assumption that it didn't work because of not knowing how to deal with bad TS packets.


----------



## Dan203

mlippert said:


> I actually thought about that, and I added configuration to be able to save all the downloads to try it.
> However the 1st thing I did was diff the files, hoping that the uncorrupted sections would be identical. That wasn't the case :-(. I think there's a new salt for each download or something like that. So I'd have had to decrypt all packets of each download 1st and then reconstruct the file. It didn't seem worth the effort to me.


Yeah I figured the encryption would be different. Decrypting all of them first probably would have worked though. I'm betting the time stamps and PIDs remain the same between recordings.


----------



## Dan203

davidblackledge said:


> Excellent point...I'm used to a 4-byte sync to protect against exactly that.
> Actually, that explains why tivolibre specifically checks for 4 good packets in a row when it's out of sync before it continues... forces a 4-byte sync out of 1 byte while using a sliding check.
> It's a lot more work, but certainly worth it given the likely false positives. It just means if your last 1-3 packets are bad, it'll drop them all.
> 
> I'm looking into this change and mulling over whether I could try to use the "resume" feature to cancel at a bad packet and restart at that exact location. I think it would work, but I'm thinking tivolibre will complicate it since it expects to start with headers. I might still be able to hide the resume from tivolibre, however, as long as it doesn't time out waiting for the next frame when I'm resuming.


I think the 1 byte slide is unnecessary though. In my experience the section that is corrupted is exactly a multiple of 188 bytes. There is no usable packet information in the middle that's offset. It's all just gibberish. So checking each byte will just waste time. It's a good thought, and if the corruption was not aligned it would be necessary, but I did lots of testing for pyTivo and the corruption is always aligned. So checking byte by byte is unnecessary and will just waste CPU cycles.


----------



## mlippert

ClearToLand said:


> Has it gotten any more traction lately?


Not that I know of, but that's fine, I got it to the point that it mostly did everything I needed. I'm happy if others want to use it, but I really only need it to work for me. It's not nearly as user friendly as Dan's pyTivo Desktop as it still works almost exactly like the original pytivo.


----------



## davidblackledge

FYI, enough for today, but initial tests confirm that I can't resume a TS transmission - the TiVo rejects the attempt with a cryptic custom tivo header response saying something like "request not in window".
And I'm having trouble understanding the specifics of detecting the errors.


Dan203 said:


> I think the 1 byte slide is unnecessary though. In my experience the section that is corrupted is exactly a multiple of 188 bytes. There is no usable packet information in the middle that's offset. It's all just gibberish. So checking each byte will just waste time. It's a good thought, and if the corruption was not aligned it would be necessary, but I did lots of testing for pyTivo and the corruption is always aligned. So checking byte by byte is unnecessary and will just waste CPU cycles.


One particular movie I'm trying to download as a test seems to start giving me 0x47 regularly after about 20292 bytes (no 0x47 at all in most chunks of 188 until then). Then it's good for the next 188 bytes at a time for about 388220 bytes... then it appears to bug out and slide over by 38 bytes and sits there until I kill the transmission 20304 bytes later. 
Additional tests were even worse - the position slides around several times in the same length test, but to offsets like 50...2... 26...53...
With a different video file that initial header was significantly (like 2000 bytes) larger.

So I'm still confused (that's an awfully big header...definitely not 17 bytes - I take it there is a length expression in the early header somewhere to tell me how to skip past the full program description text), but it sure feels like a 1-byte sliding frame (or better, 4-frame) window would have been necessary in my case to correct for the errors (and, really, only costs me 188(*x) tests per failure if your assumption holds... not that expensive IMO).


----------



## Dan203

The header is big. I can't remember the structure off the top of my head, but a few of the bytes add together to give you the size. The TS portion of the stream doesn’t start until after that, and the header may not be a multiple of 188 bytes long. So you really just need to seek past the header and the first byte should be 0x47, then every 188 bytes after that should be 0x47. If you hit one that's not you're in a corrupt section. Keep seeking 188 bytes at a time until you find another 0x47.

The way pyTivo works is it counts the number of bad packets in the initial download. Then on the retry it counts until it hits the same number, or higher, and aborts. If it completes with less bad packets the new one is kept and the first one is deleted. It keeps doing this for as many retries as the user requested or until it gets a clean download. At the end it either has a clean download or the file with the least number of bad packets it got.


----------



## SamuriHL

I've been getting quite a bit of errors in TS files lately. For MPEG2 content I switched back to using PS. I use VRD to decrypt with the DirectShow filter, so, for me I have KMTTG download the TiVo file and then run a QSFIX on that to both decrypt and fix the file with VRD. The majority of the time for me (Xfinity sucks), VRD will drop several MINUTES of video while fixing the file. Last night it dropped 15 minutes of a 1 hour show before I switched to PS. Quite a few of my shows are recorded in h.264 so I'm stuck with TS on those. However, those are typically smaller file sizes for the most part.


----------



## billpiper

slowbiscuit said:


> As mentioned above this is likely a network error assuming you've rebooted the Tivo and restarted kmttg. Try moving the Tivo and PC to different ports on the router. I've had a GigE switch go bad where kmttg (and other devices on the switch) would get intermittent connection failed events. Swapped out the switch and been perfect ever since.


Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt

I've been messing around with the commercial cut feature in kmttg. It works fine when it gets the skip data from the TiVo. But if that isn't there then it seems to choke and never transfers anything to the final folder.
I have checked TS Downloads, decrypt, QS Fix, Ad Detect, and Ad cut.
How should I have kmttg setup so that it will automatically edit it with the TiVo skip info and also automatically cut out the commercials when the skip data isn't there?


----------



## aaronwt

I just downloaded VideoReDo Suite 6 to try that out with kmttg instead. I upgraded from Suite 5. But I previously did not have the options checked to use VideoReDo in kmttg.


----------



## aaronwt

Now I remember why I didn't use VideoReDo Suite 5 with kmttg. Everytime I used it it would freeze up during the QS or Ad cut process. Suite 6 is doing the same thing for me in kmttg.

Are there some specific settings I need to avoid this?


----------



## Dan203

Is it VideoReDo freezing? Or kmttg?


----------



## aaronwt

VideoReDo was freezing in kmttg during the QS Fix. When I unchecked the option to use VideoReDo, it went through fine with the QS Fix using the built in options
.
But apparently, this was just for two episodes of one show I was testing with, Modern Family. I tested VideoReDo with other shows and QS Fix worked.

But the shows were way off with the skip points. I used three different shows and tested decrypt, qsfix, comskip, and ad cut workflow with VideoReDo Suite6(which I upgraded to last night). And also decrypt, qsfix, comskip, and ad cut workflow with the built in kmttg tools. VideoReDo was off every time with the TiVo skip points. While the built in kmttg tools were spot on everytime.

I guess I wasted my $30 upgrading from Suite5 to Suite6 with VideoReDo? I don't know. VideoReDo was much faster doing the same stuff, but if it's not as accurate, then I don;t see how I can use it. Plus I had the QSFix issue with VideoReDo for those two shows.

One thing I never did was try kmttg out with VideoReDo, Suite5. I guess I should have tried that first before upgrading to Suite6?


----------



## mlippert

The VideoReDo support is awesome! I've run into issues several times, and each time I contacted them via their support forum and they worked w/ me until the issue was figured out and and they had a fix.
If you have particular files that are problematic you will probably need to send them the files, they'll ask for them if they want them.


----------



## lew

Why don't you experiment. Use kmttg to just download the encrypted tivo program
Open the video in VRD do the steps manually and see what works


----------



## aaronwt

lew said:


> Why don't you experiment. Use kmttg to just download the encrypted tivo program
> Open the video in VRD do the steps manually and see what works


I did. VideoReDo still choked on them with QSfix. When running QSFix on the two files in the VideoReDO GUI.
No idea why VideoReDo chokes on them but the built in kmttg QSFix does not.

What I did not do was check those files with VideoReDo Suite 5. I was only using Suite 6, since I had just purchased the upgrade. But I'll need to try them with Suite 5 tonight or tomorrow to see if it has the same results.


----------



## SamuriHL

Ok, you need to understand something about what VRD is doing vs what the "built in 'fix'" is doing. VRD does a very thorough cleansing of the data in the file. When you say the "skip points are way off" it's because VRD removed the broken data from the output file, and the file is shorter. The removed sections of broken video are why the skip points are off. These files really ARE broken even if the built in "fix" doesn't "choke" on them. This isn't a VRD issue. It's an issue with the files you're feeding it. Look at the VRD log for one of the shows you've qsfixed and you will see all the errors in your file.


----------



## SamuriHL

P.S. I have a feeling your response is going to be "but the built in stuff works." It doesn't really. Yes, you may be able to play the output, but, the files still are broken.


----------



## ThAbtO

You should know that VRD detects breaks of at least 2 seconds of blank screen and not the actual commercials. AdDetective just marks those but does not remove them and you need to manually go through in its removal. VRD is not always able to detect them if there is <2 seconds of blank screen separations and may treat them as the show content. It may also treat parts of the actual show as ads and remove them if auto-removal is enabled.

I always go through the videos and delete them manually, VRD just marks them using AdDetect. Sometimes I just save the project file (with the proper cuts saved) and let AdCut do its job.


----------



## SamuriHL

I don't use VRD for ad scanning. I was hoping VRD 6 would improve that situation, and maybe it has but I've not spent time building profiles yet, but so far it does not even come close to comskip for ad scanning for my videos. They added the ability to create profiles so that you can tune it per channel/show/whatever and that might improve things. But in my case I use the following workflow:

KMTTG:
Download TiVo file
VRD QSFIX to decrypt and output clean TS file
comskip scan for commercials, output vprj file for VRD
VRD:
Open vprj, manually massage cut points
Save edited TS if mpeg2 else save MKV if h264.
If h264 MKV, manually move to my NAS Plex directory
Else Run a set of powershell scripts I wrote that moves the TS file to my HTPC (it has an RTX 2070...my laptop doth not) and run an h265 nvEnc encode to MKV VRD profile and then move the resulting MKV to my NAS Plex directory

I do this on probably a dozen or more shows throughout the year. Works fantastic.


----------



## leswar

SamuriHL said:


> I don't use VRD for ad scanning. I was hoping VRD 6 would improve that situation, and maybe it has but I've not spent time building profiles yet, but so far it does not even come close to comskip for ad scanning for my videos. They added the ability to create profiles so that you can tune it per channel/show/whatever and that might improve things. But in my case I use the following workflow:
> 
> KMTTG:
> Download TiVo file
> VRD QSFIX to decrypt and output clean TS file
> comskip scan for commercials, output vprj file for VRD
> VRD:
> Open vprj, manually massage cut points
> Save edited TS if mpeg2 else save MKV if h264.
> If h264 MKV, manually move to my NAS Plex directory
> Else Run a set of powershell scripts I wrote that moves the TS file to my HTPC (it has an RTX 2070...my laptop doth not) and run an h265 nvEnc encode to MKV VRD profile and then move the resulting MKV to my NAS Plex directory
> 
> I do this on probably a dozen or more shows throughout the year. Works fantastic.


Does comskip work on Comcast's encoded x264 channels? I find that videoredo will choke on them. But if I tell KMTTG to use QFFIX and have it force "mpeg output" then videoredo then can proceed. Now that Comcast has convert even our locals I have no native mpeg channels left and have to rely on my ota tivos to record the very few ota channels I do receive poorly. Then I have to deal with digital confetti.


----------



## SamuriHL

leswar said:


> Does comskip work on Comcast's encoded x264 channels? I find that videoredo will choke on them. But if I tell KMTTG to use QFFIX and have it force "mpeg output" then videoredo then can proceed. Now that Comcast has convert even our locals I have no native mpeg channels left and have to rely on my ota tivos to record the very few ota channels I do receive poorly. Then I have to deal with digital confetti.


Ewwww. They've really pushed this "compress everything into oblivion" nonsense WAY too far. Yes, comskip works on the 720p compressed to hell and back h.264 channels. Half my shows I record are exactly that.


----------



## minimeh

Only the "donor" version of comskip supports h.264. See www.comskip.org - comskip.org for details.


----------



## SamuriHL

Oh yea, that's true! I forgot because I bought it so many years ago.


----------



## cwb3106

moyekj said:


> v2.4n version released ...
> kmttg / Wiki / release_notes


FWIW: v2.4n may have introduced a bug in the Search++ feature.

After I upgraded to v2.4n, I noticed that the Categories field in Search++ was blank. And existing searches that used categories failed.

Reverted to v2.4m and categories populated correctly and searches ran without errors.


----------



## minimeh

I just tried Search++ and saw this error


Code:


RPC error response:
{
   "code": "authenticationFailed",
   "text": "error response from IT code: 'usernamePasswordError' text: 'Authentication Failed'",
   "type": "error"
}

rpc Auth error - null

Tried a couple more times and no error but no categories either.

[Edit] Turns out I had an outdated password set up for kmttg. Once I corrected that, I did see categories for v2.4m but still see "rpc Auth error - null" (without the JSON error response) for v2.4n.

[Edit] I noticed that the only significant differences from v2.4m and 2.4n for Search++ was a switch from ComboBoxes to ChoiceBoxes in AdvSearch.java and that Remote.java was very much different.

I copied the Remote.java source code from the v2.4m release to the v2.4n code branch and compiled. With that older Remote.java, v2.4n gives me no error messages for Search++ and displays the categories correctly.


----------



## lew

My auto transfers run via windows task scheduler stopped working.
From the log
*ERROR: getConnection error for: http://192.168.1.19:80/download/Blue+Bloods.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=110560&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
2019_10_05_17:11:11 ERlROR: Download failed to file: C:\Users\siwel\kmttgwork\Blue Bloods - s10e02 - Naughty or Nice (Oct_04_2019, WCBSDT).TiVo

looks* like I'm getting the same error message when I download using kmttg GUI. I think the problem started after I upgraded to n
Edited to add There is an issue with my MAK key. I'll have to waste hours with tivo support


----------



## minimeh

cwb3106 said:


> FWIW: v2.4n may have introduced a bug in the Search++ feature.
> 
> After I upgraded to v2.4n, I noticed that the Categories field in Search++ was blank. And existing searches that used categories failed.
> 
> Reverted to v2.4m and categories populated correctly and searches ran without errors.


@moyekj and @davidblackledge :

The problem lies in the v2.4n refactored Remote class and its inherited class TiVoRPC. Remote.Auth_web() is called before tivoName has been correctly set. This leads to an inability to search for the intended tivo name within the results returned from tivo mindserver. Then when the failure to locate the intended tivo data is reported, a null exception is thrown, which is mistakenly assumed to be an authentication error.

I moved the private String tivoName from Remote to TiVoRPC as protected; modified the constructor of TiVoRPC to take String tivoName and set its tivoName member; removed post super-constructor initialization of tivoName. I ran kmttg through its paces and everything seems to work fine.

Here is the patch file of the changes:


Spoiler: java code patch






Code:


Index: Remote.java
===================================================================
--- Remote.java    (revision 4371)
+++ Remote.java    (working copy)
@@ -50,16 +50,14 @@
 
 public class Remote extends TiVoRPC {
    public final Boolean success;
-   private final String tivoName;
    private final boolean away;
   
    /** perform a socket setup and auth. all public constructors call this. */
    private Remote(String tivoName, boolean away, String IP, String mak, String programDir, int port, String cdata) {
-      super(IP, mak, programDir, port, cdata,
+      super(tivoName, IP, mak, programDir, port, cdata,
             // oldSchema, debug
             (config.rpcOld == 1), com.tivo.kmttg.util.debug.enabled);
       // super calls RemoteInit which in turn calls Auth which is overridden in this class to also call Auth_web() or bodyId_get()
-      this.tivoName = tivoName;
       this.away = away;
     
       // record the init result in the expected public field
Index: TiVoRPC.java
===================================================================
--- TiVoRPC.java    (revision 4371)
+++ TiVoRPC.java    (working copy)
@@ -50,6 +50,7 @@
   
    private Boolean success = true;
   
+   protected final String tivoName;
    protected String IP = null;
    protected int port = DEFAULT_PORT;
   
@@ -79,7 +80,7 @@
    }
   
    public TiVoRPC(String IP, String mak, String programDir) {
-      this(IP, mak, programDir, -1, null, false, false);
+      this(null, IP, mak, programDir, -1, null, false, false);
    }
   
    /**
@@ -92,7 +93,8 @@
     * @param oldSchema true if old Schema should be used (automatically gets set to true if new schema fails on first try)
     * @param debug true if debugging should be performed.
     */
-   public TiVoRPC(String IP, String mak, String programDir, int port, String cdata, boolean oldSchema, boolean debug) {
+   public TiVoRPC(String tivoName, String IP, String mak, String programDir, int port, String cdata, boolean oldSchema, boolean debug) {
+      this.tivoName = tivoName;
       this.cdata = cdata;
       this.programDir = programDir;
       this.rpcOld = oldSchema;


----------



## moyekj

@davidblackledge I think you may have made some changes related to that recently? (I haven't touched that code in a long time). So if you could take a look at the provided patch to see if it works? BTW, I never got your Remote--Remote--Search... to work on any of my TiVos either, don't know if it works for anyone else that has tried it?


----------



## davidblackledge

minimeh said:


> The problem lies in the v2.4n refactored Remote class and its inherited class TiVoRPC. Remote.Auth_web() is called before tivoName has been correctly set





moyekj said:


> @davidblackledge I think you may have made some changes related to that recently? (I haven't touched that code in a long time). So if you could take a look at the provided patch to see if it works?


Ah, good catch... I tried to make sure I maintained all the interactions (including some that I don't think are even used anymore), but didn't realize I missed that dependency.

I'm looking at it and I'd like to fix a couple more things related to that code at the same time (for consistency), but your basic change is part of it, minimeh, thanks!

Will check in the change probably tomorrow.


----------



## True Colors

*Mission: Impossible - 1960's TV show*

Could someone please help me.

Several years ago, I had recorded a bunch of episodes of the old Mission: Impossible tv show and I offloaded them onto my computer.

I am now wanting to transfer these episodes back onto my Tivo. I want them to all be grouped together into a single folder.

*SH002928 = old series ID from several years ago
SH00002928 = new series ID from MetaGenerator 3*

I have recently transferred episodes onto my Tivo Roamio using both series ID numbers. I used pyTivo(the original style pyTivo, not the new one).

I am guessing that the series ID number might actually be something different? I have looked around to find a current series ID number, but have not been able to locate anything. This show is available on Amazon Prime video. I do have that service enabled on my Tivo. However, when I search for that show on kmttg with streaming results included in the search, it does not find Mission: Impossible tv show.

Ideas?

Thanks!

TC


----------



## ThAbtO

True Colors said:


> when I search for that show on kmttg with streaming results


You should be searching from either computer/phone and save them in your watchlist. You can also search from the Amazon prime or even Netflix has it.


----------



## reneg

True Colors said:


> *Mission: Impossible - 1960's TV show*
> 
> Could someone please help me.
> 
> Several years ago, I had recorded a bunch of episodes of the old Mission: Impossible tv show and I offloaded them onto my computer.
> 
> I am now wanting to transfer these episodes back onto my Tivo. I want them to all be grouped together into a single folder.
> 
> *SH002928 = old series ID from several years ago
> SH00002928 = new series ID from MetaGenerator 3*
> 
> I have recently transferred episodes onto my Tivo Roamio using both series ID numbers. I used pyTivo(the original style pyTivo, not the new one).
> 
> I am guessing that the series ID number might actually be something different? I have looked around to find a current series ID number, but have not been able to locate anything. This show is available on Amazon Prime video. I do have that service enabled on my Tivo. However, when I search for that show on kmttg with streaming results included in the search, it does not find Mission: Impossible tv show.
> 
> Ideas?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> TC


With MetaGenerator, I came up with SH0000413987 for Mission: Impossible. I found it also with kmttg 2.4n search++ with title keyword (not title) "impossible" & genre set to series.


----------



## elmeng

Getting the following with macOS 10.15 and comskip

>> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO /Applications/kmttg_v2/Working/Reliable Sources - 10-13-2019 (10_13_2019)Living Room.mpg ...
tivolibre DirectShow compatilibity mode = false
/Applications/kmttg_v2/Working/Reliable Sources - 10-13-2019 (10_13_2019)Living Room.mpg: size=3637.33 MB elapsed=0:06:07 (83.14 Mbps)
---DONE--- job=tdownload_decrypt output=/Applications/kmttg_v2/Working/Reliable Sources - 10-13-2019 (10_13_2019)Living Room.mpg
(Renamed /Applications/kmttg_v2/Working/Reliable Sources - 10-13-2019 (10_13_2019)Living Room.mpg.qsfix to /Applications/kmttg_v2/Working/Reliable Sources - 10-13-2019 (10_13_2019)Living Room.mpg)

>> Running comskip on /Applications/kmttg_v2/Working/Reliable Sources - 10-13-2019 (10_13_2019)Living Room.mpg ...

Failed to start command: /Applications/kmttg_v2/comskip/comskip --ini /Applications/kmttg_v2/comskip/comskip.ini "/Applications/kmttg_v2/Working/Reliable Sources - 10-13-2019 (10_13_2019)Living Room.mpg" 
Cannot run program "/Applications/kmttg_v2/comskip/comskip": error=86, Bad CPU type in executable
Removing job: {source=https://192.168.1.8:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=137936 tivoName=Living Room type=comskip_review status=queued familyId=2.17}

Was working find til I upgraded to Catalina

Will there be a fix
Leslie


----------



## minimeh

Comskip.exe is a 32-bit app and it looks like macOS 10.15 Catalina can only run 64-bit apps. It would be up to the developer of comskip to provide a 64-bit version. You will probably run into the same problem with the other utilities that kmttg uses like AtomicParseley. ccextractor, etc.

See How to Run 32-Bit Apps in macOS Catalina for more.


----------



## elmeng

Thanks, guess I'll just have to wait and pray the developer makes a 64-bit version.
Don't really care for The work around
Hey developer of Comskip, what's the possibabity of a 64-bit version in the near future?


----------



## billpiper

elmeng said:


> Thanks, guess I'll just have to wait and pray the developer makes a 64-bit version.
> Don't really care for The work around
> Hey developer of Comskip, what's the possibabity of a 64-bit version in the near future?


If I am not mistaken the developer of Channels DVR, Channels - Channels DVR Server, has found a way to use ComSkip.

I am running Catalina and the commercials are still being identified.


----------



## elmeng

I'll take a look, Thanks


----------



## davidblackledge

davidblackledge said:


> Ah, good catch... I tried to make sure I maintained all the interactions (including some that I don't think are even used anymore), but didn't realize I missed that dependency.
> 
> I'm looking at it and I'd like to fix a couple more things related to that code at the same time (for consistency), but your basic change is part of it, minimeh, thanks!
> 
> Will check in the change probably tomorrow.


Sorry about the hold up...just checked in the change now that I had enough free time to do a little basic testing.


----------



## billpiper

davidblackledge said:


> Sorry about the hold up...just checked in the change now that I had enough free time to do a little basic testing.


I don't see any changes/version update yet


----------



## Snowball3

Hello, I have three questions about using kmttg that are probably simple but I can't seem to figure them out. I would really appreciate some help!

1) I have limited storage on my laptop and wanted to have kmttg directly download the files I transfer from my tivo onto an external hard drive I have connected to my laptop instead of being downloaded directly onto my laptop each time. I have plenty of storage on my external. I am on windows 10. I went to settings, then storage, then change where new content is stored. I changed where new video is stored and where new TV shows and movies are stored to my external hard drive. But whenever I transfer from tivo to kmttg it always goes to the same folder on my laptop and not on my external. How do I change the file path to my external? Other wise I have to transfer to my laptop then to my external a little at a time.

2) I sometimes have very many shows in one folder and do not want to transfer all of them at a time. Is there a way to highlight and drag the mouse down over a set amount of shows. It is time consuming doing each show individually by clicking on each one. I know you can do them by folder but I meant for files or shows that have created a very large folder. Like if I had a folder of 100 episodes of a tv show. How do I easily drag the mouse down and highlight say 40 of those shows to transfer over? No matter what I do I cant seem to figure that out. 

3) For some reason Windows 10 media player (which used to play tivo recordings on its media player) stopped working and playing tivo recordings. It will only play the decoded TS files from Kmttg. I tried to download codec someone suggested but it just made things all blurry for some reason. So when I use Kmttg it downloads not only the Tivo file but also the TS file for every show which makes it take twice as long and take up twice as much space. If i Only need the TS file to watch it on my laptop is there a way to change the settings to not download the Tivo file and only download the TS file?

Thank you for any help I can get I am not familiar with this type of program. I apologize for the long questions!


----------



## davidblackledge

billpiper said:


> I don't see any changes/version update yet


Yeah, sorry, I should have been clearer. All I can do is check in the changes. 
I don't have the access to release a new version. That's up to @moyekj


----------



## ThAbtO

Snowball3 said:


> wanted to have kmttg directly download the files I transfer from my tivo onto an external hard drive I have connected to my laptop instead of being downloaded directly onto my laptop each time.


You should be able to set the locations to transfer, make sure that drive is connected, and the correct path set in KMTTG config. You should use path like f:\Tivo for example. Be sure to use the same path for all the location setting, not just for transfer/downloads.


----------



## moyekj

v2.4o version released with David's patches for search++.


----------



## mlippert

Snowball3 said:


> So when I use Kmttg it downloads not only the Tivo file but also the TS file for every show which makes it take twice as long and take up twice as much space. If i Only need the TS file to watch it on my laptop is there a way to change the settings to not download the Tivo file and only download the TS file?


To be clear *ONLY* the .TiVo file is downloaded from your TiVo. The .ts file is the output from decrypting that .TiVo file. You are much better off saving the decrypted .ts file rather than the encrypted .TiVo file.

Obviously, since decrypting is an additional step once you have downloaded the .TiVo file, it will take somewhat longer to produce it. However once you've got the decrypted .ts file you don't need the .TiVo file and can delete it. kmttg has an option to do that for you _"Remove .TiVo after file decrypt"_ on the File Settings configuration tab.

In my opinion you should download, decrypt and qsfix videos at a minimum. I also like to get the metadata text file to keep w/ the video as it has extra information I might one day want to know about the video. (It is also used by pytivo when sending files back to the TiVo, but that doesn't sound like something you need to do and it has its own complications).


----------



## cwb3106

Snowball3 said:


> ...2) I sometimes have very many shows in one folder and do not want to transfer all of them at a time. Is there a way to highlight and drag the mouse down over a set amount of shows. !


Right Click on the first show then Shift+Right Click on the last. The shows clicked on and all the ones in between will be selected. You can also Ctrl+Right Click to add/remove a show from the selection.


----------



## Snowball3

Hello, I just wanted to say that you all are awesome and have helped me out a lot! I especially want to thank Moyekj for mentioning to update kmttg to use the new search patches. Also cwb3106. Thank you so much! I have been trying to figure out how to highlight select portions of shows quickly and easily forever! Mlippert I appreciate you explaining .Tivo files and how to configure the settings to remove the tivo file after decrypt. And Thabto I have to try this method out of downloading files directly to my external by changing all the filepaths but thanks for giving me an idea of how it can be done. 

The only issue that remains is the windows media player not playing the .tivo files. My question would be if I simply use the .ts files (which work fine on windows media player) will I lose any quality. Does it downgrade it or have any sync issues with the audio lining up with the video? Or are they pretty much the same quality? Also will the .ts files work fine with videoredo or do I need the .tivo files (even though they dont play on videoredo unless you convert them). Thanks again for all the help this forum is great!


----------



## mlippert

Snowball3 said:


> The only issue that remains is the windows media player not playing the .tivo files. My question would be if I simply use the .ts files (which work fine on windows media player) will I lose any quality. Does it downgrade it or have any sync issues with the audio lining up with the video? Or are they pretty much the same quality? Also will the .ts files work fine with videoredo or do I need the .tivo files (even though they dont play on videoredo unless you convert them). Thanks again for all the help this forum is great!


You're welcome.
The ONLY difference between the .TiVo file and the .ts file is that the former's contents are encrypted. In order to play them, they get decrypted "on the fly". So if you only have the .TiVo file, you will always need to be able to decrypt it in order to play it. Your MAK from your TiVo is the key for decrypting.

If you have VideoReDo, then definitely tell kmttg to use it to do the decrypting/qsfix step (which it can do at the same time). The result of that will probably be different from your source TiVo file because it cleans up various issues, including bad data that could prevent the video from playing all the way through.

VideoReDo and probably Window Media Player (I don't use this so can't say for sure) need a registered TiVo DirectShow filter to be able to decrypt (and play) .TiVo files.

I think there may be several ways to get this installed (@Dan203 ?) but I've done it by installing TiVo Desktop and then doing a partial uninstall which leaves behind the DirectShow filter.


----------



## SamuriHL

There's a utility out there that Dan included in his tivo utility that can register the MAK in the proper place. Then you just regsvr32 the directshow dll and you're good to go. Every time Windows pushes a new build to my machine and wipes that info out I run a script I wrote with util Dan included to re-register it. I do this for VRD's benefit but it'll also work for WMP.

EDIT: see this thread here:

SOAK--Windows Tasks and direct show filter


----------



## elprice7345

@SamuriHL - could you post or link to the procedure for reinstalling the TiVo directshow filters?

I was unaware of @Dan203's utility until your post and I've had reinstall the directshow filters after every major Windows update.

I see @Dan203's command in the thread you linked to, but I'm not familiar with the regsrv32 commands.

Is it?


Code:


C:\Program Files (x86)\pyTivo\dshow\tivomak.exe -set {MAK HERE}

%systemroot%\SysWoW64\regsvr32.exe directshow.dll

Do you actually include the brackets surrounding the MAK?


----------



## SamuriHL

Yup that's the command. The file for the directshow filter is:

TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll

And I believe Dan included that in his pyTivo project, as well. At least that's where I remember getting it from.


----------



## ThAbtO

I believe that the [Mak Here] is supposed to be substituted by your actual Media Access Key number, minus the brackets.


----------



## elprice7345

So updated to:


Code:


"C:\Program Files (x86)\pyTivo\dshow\tivomak.exe" -set {MAK HERE}

%systemroot%\SysWoW64\regsvr32.exe TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll

without the brackets surrounding the MAK.


----------



## SamuriHL

Right it's just tivomak.exe -set 123456789

Or whatever your mak is.


----------



## Snowball3

Thank you for explaining that to me mlippert. I do have videoredo so I may have to ask more on that subject later. Whenever I use windows reg I seem to have problems.

My current issue with kmttg is that I seem to be having a problem with shows that don't have any titles? For example I have several shows recorded (on the same day) and they will be like a game show or something. So it will read for ex: 

Game Show 10/27/2019
Game Show 10/27/2019
Game Show 10/27/2019
Game Show 10/27/2019

So I will highlight all those shows to transfer over but only one show from that date will transfer over. I think it is believing that the shows are all the same and only takes one of the episodes but they are all different episodes. Because like if I had 5 shows for Monday, 5 shows for Tuesday, and 5 shows for Wednesday for example. That's fifteen shows I will highlight to transfer over but only one show from each date Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday will transfer over. 

I have my settings to decrypt, create a .ts file, and delete the .tivo file after recording. But it never even attempts to record the other shows on the same date. 

Does anyone know how to change this so it records everything on that date or everything I have highlighted? If I highlight it I am unsure why it is not recording when it works with other shows that have different names for each episodes. Sorry for the long explanation. Thank you if you can help!


----------



## mlippert

Snowball3 said:


> Thank you for explaining that to me mlippert. I do have videoredo so I may have to ask more on that subject later. Whenever I use windows reg I seem to have problems.
> 
> My current issue with kmttg is that I seem to be having a problem with shows that don't have any titles? For example I have several shows recorded (on the same day) and they will be like a game show or something. So it will read for ex:
> 
> Game Show 10/27/2019
> Game Show 10/27/2019
> Game Show 10/27/2019
> Game Show 10/27/2019
> 
> So I will highlight all those shows to transfer over but only one show from that date will transfer over. I think it is believing that the shows are all the same and only takes one of the episodes but they are all different episodes. Because like if I had 5 shows for Monday, 5 shows for Tuesday, and 5 shows for Wednesday for example. That's fifteen shows I will highlight to transfer over but only one show from each date Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday will transfer over.


I have a suspicion as to what is the problem. I think the issue may be the way you have told kmttg to name the videos when they are downloaded.

Report back here with what the File | Configure... | File Naming field has in it.
I've set mine to be:


Code:


[mainTitle] ["- s" season]["e" episode " - "][episodeTitle " "]["(" movieYear ") "]([month]_[mday]_[year], [channel])

You could try setting yours to that.

Also do this: for 2 of your videos that are the same name on the TiVo, download the metadata text file.
Select the file then type Ctrl-R (or select Download Metadata from the File menu). Then find the .txt file and rename it (ie if it were named "Game Show 10_27_2019.txt" change it to "Game Show 10_27_2019-num1.txt")
Then select the 2nd of the same shows and download it's metadata file. You can post the contents of those 2 files here in [ CODE ] blocks. What I'm expecting to see is different contents in the 2 files.


----------



## ThAbtO

Snowball3 said:


> Thank you for explaining that to me mlippert. I do have videoredo so I may have to ask more on that subject later. Whenever I use windows reg I seem to have problems.
> 
> My current issue with kmttg is that I seem to be having a problem with shows that don't have any titles? For example I have several shows recorded (on the same day) and they will be like a game show or something. So it will read for ex:
> 
> Game Show 10/27/2019
> Game Show 10/27/2019
> Game Show 10/27/2019
> Game Show 10/27/2019
> 
> So I will highlight all those shows to transfer over but only one show from that date will transfer over. I think it is believing that the shows are all the same and only takes one of the episodes but they are all different episodes. Because like if I had 5 shows for Monday, 5 shows for Tuesday, and 5 shows for Wednesday for example. That's fifteen shows I will highlight to transfer over but only one show from each date Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday will transfer over.
> 
> I have my settings to decrypt, create a .ts file, and delete the .tivo file after recording. But it never even attempts to record the other shows on the same date.
> 
> Does anyone know how to change this so it records everything on that date or everything I have highlighted? If I highlight it I am unsure why it is not recording when it works with other shows that have different names for each episodes. Sorry for the long explanation. Thank you if you can help!


The show may be downloading but they may be overwriting or skipping because you have the same file names. You should set in filenaming of Config, to something like "[title].[month].[day].[year].[hour].[min]"..... Don't use /, \, : [colon], + [Plus], <, >, ?, [double quote] characters, or you can run into problems. It is safe to use . [period], comma,- [dash], (, ), {, }, [, ], ^, !, ' [single quote], ; [semi-colon].


----------



## mlippert

I just ran into an issue w/ kmttg v2.4o on Windows 7.

I downloaded a PS mpg file from my Tivo and decrypted it and ran qsfix and Ad Detect as always.
I got these 3 files:


Code:


Young Sheldon - s03e05 - A Pineapple and the Bosom of Male Friendship (Oct_24_2019, WBZDT).mpg
Young Sheldon - s03e05 - A Pineapple and the Bosom of Male Friendship (Oct_24_2019, WBZDT).TiVo
Young Sheldon - s03e05 - A Pineapple and the Bosom of Male Friendship (Oct_24_2019, WBZDT).VPrj

I used VideoReDo version 6 which I just upgraded to to adjust the cut points in the .VPrj file
and then I added the .mpg to kmttg Files as I always have.
I selected ONLY the Ad Cut and captions checkboxes at the top
kmttg created 2 unexpected files:


Code:


Young Sheldon - s03e05 - A Pineapple and the Bosom of Male Friendship (Oct_24_2019, WBZDT).srt
Young Sheldon - s03e05 - A Pineapple and the Bosom of Male Friendship (Oct_24_2019, WBZDT)_cut.ts

I was expecting it to create:


Code:


Young Sheldon - s03e05 - A Pineapple and the Bosom of Male Friendship (Oct_24_2019, WBZDT)_cut.srt
Young Sheldon - s03e05 - A Pineapple and the Bosom of Male Friendship (Oct_24_2019, WBZDT)_cut.mpg

Here's the log window output


Code:


container=mpegts, video=mpeg2video
>> Running adcut on F:\kmttgRecordings\Young Sheldon - s03e05 - A Pineapple and the Bosom of Male Friendship (Oct_24_2019, WBZDT).mpg ...
C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\adcut.vbs "F:\kmttgRecordings\Young Sheldon - s03e05 - A Pineapple and the Bosom of Male Friendship (Oct_24_2019, WBZDT).VPrj" "F:\kmttgRecordings\Young Sheldon - s03e05 - A Pineapple and the Bosom of Male Friendship (Oct_24_2019, WBZDT)_cut.ts" /l:C:\Users\mjl\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock1716277185658510909.tmp /c:mpegts /v:mpeg2video
adcut job completed: 0:01:12
---DONE--- job=adcut output=F:\kmttgRecordings\Young Sheldon - s03e05 - A Pineapple and the Bosom of Male Friendship (Oct_24_2019, WBZDT)_cut.ts
Intended video file not found, looking for alternate input file...
>> Running ccextractor on F:\kmttgRecordings\Young Sheldon - s03e05 - A Pineapple and the Bosom of Male Friendship (Oct_24_2019, WBZDT).mpg ...
"C:\Program Files\CCExtractor\ccextractorwin.exe" "F:\kmttgRecordings\Young Sheldon - s03e05 - A Pineapple and the Bosom of Male Friendship (Oct_24_2019, WBZDT).mpg"
ccextractor job completed: 0:00:16
---DONE--- job=captions output=F:\kmttgRecordings\Young Sheldon - s03e05 - A Pineapple and the Bosom of Male Friendship (Oct_24_2019, WBZDT).srt

I'm just now noticing the 1st line in the log above that says _container-mpegts_ That may be the culprit, why would kmttg think the ps .mpg file is a transport stream file?

[edit] I wonder if it could be a VideoReDo v6 issue?


----------



## ThAbtO

mlippert said:


> I got these 3 files


These files are normal operation. VRD makes most of these files. VPrj is from VRD adDetect, a text file which marks all the points. The .MPG is a product from decrypt, and other operations from VRD, when you edit a video file, it should not overwrite the file its currently editing, instead it makes a secondary file to affect changes. _cut.xxx is the product from adCut. .srt is product from CCextractor


----------



## mlippert

ThAbtO said:


> These files are normal operation. VRD makes most of these files. VPrj is from VRD adDetect, a text file which marks all the points. The .MPG is a product from decrypt, and other operations from VRD, when you edit a video file, it should not overwrite the file its currently editing, instead it makes a secondary file to affect changes. _cut.xxx is the product from adCut. .srt is product from CCextractor


Yes I understand that, the problem is that it isn't doing what is expected.
I was just giving the preconditions to the problem, which is that the cut file should have been a PS .mpg file and the captions file should have been produced FROM that cut file NOT from the original uncut file.


----------



## ThAbtO

mlippert said:


> Yes I understand that, the problem is that it isn't doing what is expected.
> I was just giving the preconditions to the problem, which is that the cut file should have been a PS .mpg file and the captions file should have been produced FROM that cut file NOT from the original uncut file.


You should have used adCut on the .VPrj file instead.


----------



## Snowball3

You all are so helpful! Thank you so much! Everyone responds so fast and offer so much good information. I have asked for help in other forums on other websites where they never even replied lol. So you guys are for sure the best!

On Kmttg I had it configured so my file naming settings were "[title] ([monthNum])_[mday]_[year])

I never actually set it to that I think it just comes like that preset? I copied and pasted User ThAbt0 suggestion of "[title].[month].[day].[year].[hour].[min]" and replaced the file naming with that. If that didn't work I was going to try User Mlippert's suggestion of

"[mainTitle] ["- s" season]["e" episode " - "][episodeTitle " "]["(" movieYear ") "]([month]_[mday]_[year], [channel])"

But with the first option of "[title].[month].[day].[year].[hour].[min]" I picked a game show and highlighted 5 episodes that were recorded on the same day and transferred them as a trial run. Usually when I did that only one would transfer for that day. But this time after changing the setting I had success! All 5 transferred over. Thank you for taking the time to help me! I am hopeful with this file naming/saving setting that anything I highlight will transfer over and not leave anything behind that I didn't catch. Glad there is a place like this I can go to for help!


----------



## ThAbtO

Adding the [hour] and [min] includes the date and time it was recorded and smaller chance of duplicate file names.

I use a similar scheme myself, all the date and time, etc. I added myself from the pulldown option line.


----------



## mlippert

@Snowball3 I'm glad you figured out it was the file naming. The naming scheme I mentioned that I use, uses the season/episode number to distinguish downloads, although you can add the hour and minute to be doubly sure just in case. I use it because it lets you see if the show was a series or a movie and gives you useful information just in the file name. (you can see an example of series naming above for an episode of _Young Sheldon_.) (And the files are named in a way that Plex server understands, but that isn't relevant to you.)


----------



## mlippert

Thanks @ThAbtO 
I wouldn't have expected it, but yes adding the .VPrj instead of the .mpg did make kmttg do the right thing.

This is still a *regression*, because I've been adding the .mpg file probably for the last 6-7 years at it worked just fine (at some point Kevin had said it didn't matter which file you started with, so I chose to always add the .mpg).

It seems that running Ad Cut on the .mpg incorrectly identifies it as *container=mpegts* instead of *container=mpeg*. And it does that whether you are running starting w/ Ad Cut or you started with Ad Detect (ie you select the .mpg and check Ad Detect and Ad Cut)
.


----------



## Snowball3

Thank you mlippert and ThAbto and everyone else. Without your help I would have spent countless frustrating hours trying to figure this all out! Yes setting things in the file save settings to be so precise is exactly what I needed. It must be the ocd in me to have everything so ordered perfectly. Not to mention all the files that weren't transferring! Its just too bad I finally figure out all this stuff and just as I do my tivo is having all these rebooting problems. Lol just my luck as soon as I figure this out and it looks like I need to buy a tivo again!


----------



## Joe3

Very frustrated and in need of help. The meta "check marked," the dycrpt "check marked," and the add cut "check marked no longer seems to produce a workable file for add cut.
No _cut.mpg.mpg. Comskip just hangs forever.

At the bottom of the file .log. I get this message:

Could not open video codec

Been at it for hours. This renders kmttg useless to me.

Always worked before this.

Please, what have I done wrong and can you help solve this problem??
Thanks in advance.

################################################################
Generated using Comskip 0.81.051
Time at start of run:
Fri Nov 01 11:47:47 2019
################################################################
Mpeg: D:\\Will and Grace - s11e01 - Eat, Pray, Love, Phone, Sex (Oct_24_2019).mpg
Exe C:\Users\joep3\Desktop\comskip\comskip.exe
Logo: D:\\Will and Grace - s11e01 - Eat, Pray, Love, Phone, Sex (Oct_24_2019).logo.txt
Ini: C:\Users\joep3\Desktop\comskip\comskip.ini

Detection Methods to be used:
1) Black Frame
2) Logo - Give up after 2000 seconds
3) Resolution Change
4) Aspect Ratio

ComSkip throttles back from -0001 to -0001.
The time is now 1147 so it's full speed ahead!

Settings
--------
[Main Settings]
;the sum of the values for which kind of frames comskip will consider as possible cutpoints: 1=uniform (black or any other color) frame, 2=logo, 4=scene change, 8=resolution change, 16=closed captions, 32=aspect ration, 64=silence, 255=all.
detect_method=43
;Set to 10 to show a lot of extra info, level 5 is also OK, set to 0 to disable
verbose=10
;Frame not black if any of the pixels of the frame has a brightness greater than this (scale 0 to 255)
max_brightness=60
maxbright=1
;Frame not pure black if a small number of the pixels of the frame has a brightness greater than this. To decide if the frame is truly black, comskip will also check average brightness (scale 0 to 255)
test_brightness=40
;
max_avg_brightness=25
;
max_commercialbreak=600
;
min_commercialbreak=25
;
max_commercial_size=125
;
min_commercial_size=4
;
min_show_segment_length=250
;
max_volume=500
;
max_silence=100
;
non_uniformity=500
[Detailed Settings]
min_silence=12
noise_level=5
brightness_jump=200
fps=25
validate_silence=1
validate_uniform=1
validate_scenechange=1
global_threshold=1.05
disable_heuristics=4
[CPU Load Reduction]
thread_count=2
play_nice_start=-1
play_nice_end=-1
play_nice_sleep=10
[Input Correction]
max_repair_size=200
ms_audio_delay=5
volume_slip=40
variable_bitrate=1
lowres=0
[Aspect Ratio]
ar_delta=0.08
cut_on_ar_change=1
[Global Removes]
padding=0
remove_before=0
remove_after=0
added_recording=14
delete_show_after_last_commercial=0
delete_show_before_first_commercial=0
delete_show_before_or_after_current=0
delete_block_after_commercial=0
min_commercial_break_at_start_or_end=39
always_keep_first_seconds=0
always_keep_last_seconds=0
[USA Specific]
intelligent_brightness=0
black_percentile=0.0076
uniform_percentile=0.003
score_percentile=0.71
[Main Scoring]
length_strict_modifier=3
length_nonstrict_modifier=1.5
combined_length_strict_modifier=2
combined_length_nonstrict_modifier=1.25
ar_wrong_modifier=2
excessive_length_modifier=0.01
dark_block_modifier=0.3
min_schange_modifier=0.5
max_schange_modifier=2
logo_present_modifier=0.01
punish_no_logo=1
[Detailed Scoring]
punish=0
reward=0
punish_threshold=1.3
punish_modifier=2
reward_modifier=0.5
[Logo Finding]
border=10
give_up_logo_search=2000
delay_logo_search=0
logo_max_percentage_of_screen=0.12
ticker_tape=0
ticker_tape_percentage=0
ignore_side=0
subtitles=0
logo_at_bottom=0
logo_threshold=0.75
logo_filter=0
aggressive_logo_rejection=0
edge_level_threshold=5
edge_radius=2
edge_weight=10
edge_step=1
num_logo_buffers=50
use_existing_logo_file=1
two_pass_logo=1
[Logo Interpretation]
connect_blocks_with_logo=1
logo_percentile=0.92
logo_fraction=0.4
shrink_logo=5
shrink_logo_tail=0
before_logo=0
after_logo=0
where_logo=0
min_black_frames_for_break=1
[Closed Captioning]
ccCheck=0
cc_commercial_type_modifier=4
cc_wrong_type_modifier=2
cc_correct_type_modifier=0.75
[Live TV]
live_tv=0
standoff_retries=-1
standoff_time=0
standoff_size=0
standoff_initial_size=0
standoff_initial_wait=0
require_div5=0
div5_tolerance=-1
incommercial_frames=1000
[Output Control]
output_default=1
output_chapters=0
output_plist_cutlist=0
output_zoomplayer_cutlist=0
output_zoomplayer_chapter=0
output_vcf=0
output_vdr=0
output_projectx=0
output_avisynth=0
output_videoredo=0
output_videoredo3=1
videoredo_offset=2
output_btv=0
output_edl=1
edl_offset=0
output_edlp=0
output_bsplayer=0
output_edlx=0
output_cuttermaran=0
output_mpeg2schnitt=0
output_womble=0
output_mls=0
output_mpgtx=0
output_dvrmstb=0
output_dvrcut=0
output_ipodchap=0
output_framearray=0
output_debugwindow=0
output_tuning=0
output_training=0
output_false=0
output_aspect=0
output_demux=0
output_data=0
output_srt=0
output_smi=0
output_timing=0
output_incommercial=0
delete_logo_file=0
cutscene_frame=0
cutscene_dumpfile=""
cutscene_threshold=10
cutscenefile1=""
cutscenefile2=""
cutscenefile3=""
cutscenefile4=""
cutscenefile5=""
cutscenefile6=""
cutscenefile7=""
cutscenefile8=""
windowtitle="Comskip - %s"
cuttermaran_options="cut=\"true\" unattended=\"true\" muxResult=\"false\" snapToCutPoints=\"true\" closeApp=\"true\""
mpeg2schnitt_options="mpeg2schnitt.exe /S /E /R25 /Z %2 %1"
avisynth_options="LoadPlugin(\"MPEG2Dec3.dll\") \nMPEG2Source(\"%s\")\n"
dvrcut_options="dvrcut \"%s.dvr-ms\" \"%s_clean.dvr-ms\" "
[Sage Workarounds]
sage_framenumber_bug=0
sage_minute_bug=0
enable_mencoder_pts=0

Could not open video codec


----------



## Borg D20

Possibly a derp-level question, but I can't find an answer to it: is there _any_ way for kmttg (or pyTivo in a pinch, but I'd prefer kmttg now that I've been messing with it) to pull CC2/CC3 captions, versus/along with CC1, for a given show? It's not exactly a dealbreaker, but it's literally the one reason why I still have 44 episodes of a telenovela on my Premiere (TBH, this was the reason I even set up the Premiere in the first place back in March) and haven't pulled them off yet...


----------



## mlippert

Borg D20 said:


> Possibly a derp-level question, but I can't find an answer to it: is there _any_ way for kmttg (or pyTivo in a pinch, but I'd prefer kmttg now that I've been messing with it) to pull CC2/CC3 captions, versus/along with CC1, for a given show? It's not exactly a dealbreaker, but it's literally the one reason why I still have 44 episodes of a telenovela on my Premiere (TBH, this was the reason I even set up the Premiere in the first place back in March) and haven't pulled them off yet...


So the video that kmttg (and pytivo) downloads is all you get. However since the CC1 is in that stream I would believe that CC2/CC3 would also be there, you just need to extract it.
I don't know about getting kmttg to extract it automatically, but kmttg uses ccextractor (at least on windows) to extract the closed captions. A quick look at the ccextractor docs makes me think it can extract the cc2 captions.
See Command Line Usage
So I think if you just download and decrypt and qsfix the video, you can extract the captions you want. (I can extract the cc1 captions even after cutting out ads w/ VideoReDo, so I'd guess you could do that for the cc2 captions as well).


----------



## Lurker1

I have been a happy kmttg user for many years. I now need to install it on a new Ubuntu 19.10 box, and I am confused about installing Java. The standard packages don't seem to work any more. This thread is over 600 pages and I can't find what version(s) of jdk/jfx/etc. to install, and where to get them. Help?


----------



## mlippert

Lurker1 said:


> I have been a happy kmttg user for many years. I now need to install it on a new Ubuntu 19.10 box, and I am confused about installing Java. The standard packages don't seem to work any more. This thread is over 600 pages and I can't find what version(s) of jdk/jfx/etc. to install, and where to get them. Help?


Hmm, I wonder if you need to install Oracle Java 8, which seems is harder now with the licensing changes. Anyway see if this helps How to install Oracle Java 8 on Ubuntu 19.04

[edit to add] I just found this


> *NOTE: Java OpenJDK that comes standard with Linux distributions do not include JavaFX so will not work. You need to download and install Oracle version of Java 8-10 instead which does include JavaFX. Note that starting with Java 11, Oracle distribution does not include JavaFX automatically either.*


on kmttg / Wiki / linux_installation


----------



## leswar

Borg D20 said:


> Possibly a derp-level question, but I can't find an answer to it: is there _any_ way for kmttg (or pyTivo in a pinch, but I'd prefer kmttg now that I've been messing with it) to pull CC2/CC3 captions, versus/along with CC1, for a given show? It's not exactly a dealbreaker, but it's literally the one reason why I still have 44 episodes of a telenovela on my Premiere (TBH, this was the reason I even set up the Premiere in the first place back in March) and haven't pulled them off yet...


Don't know if this would work but have you tried selecting CC2 as your main output in Tivo's CC settings?


----------



## Borg D20

mlippert said:


> So the video that kmttg (and pytivo) downloads is all you get. However since the CC1 is in that stream I would believe that CC2/CC3 would also be there, you just need to extract it.
> I don't know about getting kmttg to extract it automatically, but kmttg uses ccextractor (at least on windows) to extract the closed captions. A quick look at the ccextractor docs makes me think it can extract the cc2 captions.
> See Command Line Usage
> So I think if you just download and decrypt and qsfix the video, you can extract the captions you want. (I can extract the cc1 captions even after cutting out ads w/ VideoReDo, so I'd guess you could do that for the cc2 captions as well).


Apparently ccextractor does allow for pulling cc2 natively, but there's no way to force it as an argument from within kmttg itself that I can see. Which probably figures at this point. I may have to at least attempt a manual run just to see what happens.



leswar said:


> Don't know if this would work but have you tried selecting CC2 as your main output in Tivo's CC settings?


It already is because of a couple of shows. It just doesn't help with this particular issue.


----------



## Lurker1

mlippert said:


> Hmm, I wonder if you need to install Oracle Java 8, which seems is harder now with the licensing changes. Anyway see if this helps How to install Oracle Java 8 on Ubuntu 19.04
> 
> [edit to add] I just found this
> 
> on kmttg / Wiki / linux_installation


Thank you! I downloaded Java Version 8 Update 231 (release date October 15, 2019) from Java Downloads for All Operating Systems and kmttg works with it.


----------



## mlippert

I just noticed that I'm getting a MUX type of _TS Stream_ in my final downloaded .mpg videos. MediaInfo reports the file format as MPEG-TS, and the Video format as MPEG Video Version 2 

I'm not sure at this point if it is a kmttg v2.4o issue or a VRD v6 issue. I suspect some of the changes in kmttg to work with VRD v6 (I have kmttg use VRD to decrypt/qsfix and to adcut)

I download video from my TiVo w/ the TS downloads _unchecked_, because I want PS downloads.

I'll post back once I've done more research, I just wanted to ask if anyone else has had this happening.


----------



## mlippert

More information. It seems that the decrypted qsfixed file output by VRD v6 with a PS Stream .TiVo file is a TS stream file with a .mpg extension ?!

Here's the kmttg log output for a job run w/

unchecked TS Downloads
checked metadata
checked decrypt
checked qsfix
checked ad detect
everything else unchecked



Code:


The Good Place - Employee of the Bearimy
Recorded Thu 10/24/2019 09:00 PM on 603=WBTS-LD, Duration=31 mins, EpisodeNumber=405, originalAirDate=2019-10-24
Michael and Jason hatch a plan. Eleanor learns firsthand the difficulties of running the neighborhood.
>> CREATING F:\kmttgRecordings\The Good Place - s04e05 - Employee of the Bearimy (Oct_24_2019, WBTS-LD).mpg.txt ...
https://192.168.100.82:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=52715
metadata job completed: 0:00:00
---DONE--- job=javametadata output=F:\kmttgRecordings\The Good Place - s04e05 - Employee of the Bearimy (Oct_24_2019, WBTS-LD).mpg.txt
>> DOWNLOADING FROM 'LivingRoomBolt' F:\kmttgRecordings\The Good Place - s04e05 - Employee of the Bearimy (Oct_24_2019, WBTS-LD).TiVo ...
http://192.168.100.82:80/download/The+Good+Place.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=52715
F:\kmttgRecordings\The Good Place - s04e05 - Employee of the Bearimy (Oct_24_2019, WBTS-LD).TiVo: size=1687.89 MB elapsed=0:06:06 (38.69 Mbps)
---DONE--- job=javadownload output=F:\kmttgRecordings\The Good Place - s04e05 - Employee of the Bearimy (Oct_24_2019, WBTS-LD).TiVo
container=mpeg, video=mpeg2video
>> Running qsfix on F:\kmttgRecordings\The Good Place - s04e05 - Employee of the Bearimy (Oct_24_2019, WBTS-LD).TiVo ...
C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "F:\kmttgRecordings\The Good Place - s04e05 - Employee of the Bearimy (Oct_24_2019, WBTS-LD).TiVo" "F:\kmttgRecordings\The Good Place - s04e05 - Employee of the Bearimy (Oct_24_2019, WBTS-LD).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\mjl\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock8082832977845577478.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video
qsfix job completed: 0:00:47
---DONE--- job=qsfix output=F:\kmttgRecordings\The Good Place - s04e05 - Employee of the Bearimy (Oct_24_2019, WBTS-LD).mpg.qsfix
(Renamed F:\kmttgRecordings\The Good Place - s04e05 - Employee of the Bearimy (Oct_24_2019, WBTS-LD).mpg.qsfix to F:\kmttgRecordings\The Good Place - s04e05 - Employee of the Bearimy (Oct_24_2019, WBTS-LD).mpg)
AutoSkip exporting cut points to VRD VPrj file: F:\kmttgRecordings\The Good Place - s04e05 - Employee of the Bearimy (Oct_24_2019, WBTS-LD).VPrj
(video file used: F:\kmttgRecordings\The Good Place - s04e05 - Employee of the Bearimy (Oct_24_2019, WBTS-LD).mpg)


----------



## elprice7345

mlippert said:


> More information. It seems that the decrypted qsfixed file output by VRD v6 with a PS Stream .TiVo file is a TS stream file with a .mpg extension ?!
> 
> Here's the kmttg log output for a job run w/
> 
> unchecked TS Downloads
> checked metadata
> checked decrypt
> checked qsfix
> checked ad detect
> everything else unchecked


@mlippert - I can confirm that I have the same "issue". I run a very similar process and see the same things.

I say "issue", because Mediainfo says it is in the wrong Format, but I can still play (JRiver Media Center & VLC) and edit (VRD6) the shows.

Mediainfo also reports that the file extension is invalid.

Other than the fields being wrong in Mediainfo, is there any practical concern? Not trying to be snarky ... asking a real question. 

I do believe the problem should be addressed and corrected even if there are no practical issues. Who knows where this might cause problems down the road or with other apps.

Have you posted over on the VRD forum?


----------



## mlippert

elprice7345 said:


> @mlippert - I can confirm that I have the same "issue". I run a very similar process and see the same things.
> Mediainfo also reports that the file extension is invalid.


Thanks, that's good to know.



elprice7345 said:


> Other than the fields being wrong in Mediainfo, is there any practical concern? Not trying to be snarky ... asking a real question.
> 
> Have you posted over on the VRD forum?


Well I first noticed the issue because VLC wouldn't play the file (on my linux machine). Arguably depending on the file extension to be correct isn't the best practice, but it is still a problem.

I'm not sure it's VRD's issue (@Dan203 ?) because if kmttg is telling to it create a TS stream file and name it with a .mpg extension, then it is a kmttg problem, and I'm not sure where to look yet to determine that.

[edit] I can play the video if I change the extension to .ts, but I don't actually like saving .ts files, I prefer to save my MPEG2 videos as .mpg PS stream files, and my H.264 video as an .mp4 files.


----------



## moyekj

mlippert said:


> Thanks, that's good to know.
> 
> Well I first noticed the issue because VLC wouldn't play the file (on my linux machine). Arguably depending on the file extension to be correct isn't the best practice, but it is still a problem.
> 
> I'm not sure it's VRD's issue (@Dan203 ?) because if kmttg is telling to it create a TS stream file and name it with a .mpg extension, then it is a kmttg problem, and I'm not sure where to look yet to determine that.


From your posting, kmttg is using "/c:mpeg" (container=mpeg) "v:mpeg2video" (video codec=mpeg2) when calling qsfix. i.e. The intent is correct. So assuming the updated profiles I was given that are supposedly VRD6 compatible then either:
1. There's an issue with qsfix.vbs file not being correct for using with VRD 6
2. There's an issue or change in behavior with VRD 6


Code:


C:\Windows\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "F:\kmttgRecordings\The Good Place - s04e05 - Employee of the Bearimy (Oct_24_2019, WBTS-LD).TiVo" "F:\kmttgRecordings\The Good Place - s04e05 - Employee of the Bearimy (Oct_24_2019, WBTS-LD).mpg.qsfix" /l:C:\Users\mjl\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock8082832977845577478.tmp /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video


----------



## mlippert

moyekj said:


> The intent is correct. So assuming the updated profiles I was given that are supposedly VRD6 compatible then either:
> 1. There's an issue with qsfix.vbs file not being correct for using with VRD 6
> 2. There's an issue or change in behavior with VRD 6


Thanks, that is what I was thinking, but it was still speculation on my part. I'm wondering if @Dan203 could check to see where the issue is (as the most knowledgeable person about VRD 6)?


----------



## mlippert

@moyekj I think I've found and fixed the problem in qsfix.vbs

I don't know how you would want a pull request so here's the changes:

The current code line 78-84:


Code:


'  Decide on output types
if ( ver = 6 ) then
    profileName = "Transport Stream"
    if ( c = "mp4" ) then
        profileName = "MP4"
    end if
else

should be changed to:


Code:


'  Decide on output types
if ( ver = 6 ) then
    profileName = "Program Stream"
    if ( c = "mpegts" ) then
        profileName = "Transport Stream"
    elseif ( c = "mp4" ) then
        profileName = "MP4"
    end if
else

I did not test the transport stream or mp4 code paths, but I'm pretty sure this code is correct. I did test that it gave me the expected program stream file in the output .mpg file.


----------



## moyekj

OK, change checked in for next release.
BTW, I don't have VRD 6 myself to test any of the scripts.


----------



## mlippert

moyekj said:


> OK, change checked in for next release.
> BTW, I don't have VRD 6 myself to test any of the scripts.


Thanks @moyekj


----------



## mlippert

Oops, sorry @moyekj , I didn't notice that the VRDscripts/adcut.vbs had the exact same problem with the exact same fix. The code block to be updated in adcut.vbs is lines 66-72


----------



## moyekj

Fixed and checked in.


----------



## lew

I upgraded to VRD6. I still have VRD5 installed. I'm also having some issues with qsfix and encoding. Possible issue. I still have vrd5 installed. My config.ini file is pointing to VRD5 but he encoding profiles for VRD6 not VRD5 are listed. I'm using kmttg 2.4o

I'd be happy just using VRD5 with KMTTG.

Problem is both running jobs from GUI and with autotransfers run with windows scheduler.

Obviously I edited the config.ini to the location, and file name, of VRD6
Didn't seem to help


----------



## mlippert

lew said:


> I upgraded to VRD6. I still have VRD5 installed. I'm also having some issues with qsfix and encoding. Possible issue. I still have vrd5 installed. My config.ini file is pointing to VRD5 but he encoding profiles for VRD6 not VRD5 are listed. I'm using kmttg 2.4o
> 
> I'd be happy just using VRD5 with KMTTG.
> 
> Problem is both running jobs from GUI and with autotransfers run with windows scheduler.
> 
> Obviously I edited the config.ini to the location, and file name, of VRD6
> Didn't seem to help


VRD registers a bunch of stuff for COM and I think only 1 version can have those entries. It sounds like VRD 6 has them on your system.

My kmttg config.ini has NO entries that give a location for VRD? I think it relies on VRD's COM registration using the scripts.

I have both VRD5 and VRD6 installed, and the only issues I had were the ones I gave Kevin fixes for above. Those were only related to PS downloads, so can you describe the issues you are having?

I don't think a new build w/ those fixes is available yet, but it should be straightforward to edit those 2 files until the build is released, if that's your issue.


----------



## SamuriHL

mlippert said:


> VRD registers a bunch of stuff for COM and I think only 1 version can have those entries. It sounds like VRD 6 has them on your system.
> 
> My kmttg config.ini has NO entries that give a location for VRD? I think it relies on VRD's COM registration using the scripts.
> 
> I have both VRD5 and VRD6 installed, and the only issues I had were the ones I gave Kevin fixes for above. Those were only related to PS downloads, so can you describe the issues you are having?
> 
> I don't think a new build w/ those fixes is available yet, but it should be straightforward to edit those 2 files until the build is released, if that's your issue.


No, that's not true. Each version registers its own version of com. VRD5 vs VRD6, as an example. You can see this in the vbs scripts that were updated for VRD6. KMTTG definitely points to a specific version of VRD. My guess would be the issue they're seeing is a bug in one of the scripts but I haven't looked. In any case, you can definitely have more than one VRD version installed, and they do not conflict, even at the com level.

EDIT:

<VRDexe>
C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoReDoTVSuite6\VideoReDo6.exe

That's what you'll see in the config.ini for kmttg.


----------



## mlippert

@SamuriHL Interesting, I wasn't sure, but I'll buy that about the COM entries, I was just writing off the top of my head without checking (never the best idea)

My kmttg config.ini has the <VRDexe> section but no value, and kmttg is set to use VRD and does so jut fine FWIW.

[edit] Ah I was just looking at the VRD configuration tab, I suspect kmttg only needs to know the executable if you have any of the use VRD GUI options selected, and I don't.


----------



## SamuriHL

No worries. I just didn't want that to be taken as fact. 

That is interesting. I don't know what it does in that case tbh.


----------



## lew

The qsffix gets almost done and then hangs. I download with ts. I tried it with at least 3 different videos.

My memory is kmttg used to require, during configuration, location of vrd. I'm sure my config file goes back to that time.


----------



## SamuriHL

I've not been having that issue. I do a large quantity of both TS and PS files each week and they all complete fine. As noted above, my config file is pointed to VRD6. I uninstalled VRD5 when 6 was released. I've not had any real issues with this setup at all. In fact, I wrote my own powershell script to network with my HTPC that has a 2070 to do hevc encodes of my PS mpeg2 files using a custom VRD6 profile I created. It works amazingly well.


----------



## DC_SnDvl

I am having the same issue with qsffix hanging at the end. I tried unchecking it from the job options, but it still executes the process.

Does anyone know how to fix the issue or do I need to wait for the next update. I an down to 8% free space on my Bolt and am hoping to copy some shows off before running out of space.



lew said:


> The qsffix gets almost done and then hangs. I download with ts. I tried it with at least 3 different videos.
> 
> My memory is kmttg used to require, during configuration, location of vrd. I'm sure my config file goes back to that time.


----------



## lew

qsfix seems to be working. I did two things. I uninstalled VRD5. I tried to delete a file I downloaded. It said file was open in VRD and wouldn't delete. I rebooted and was able to delete.

VRD encoding profiles work in KMTTG GUI but show as not valid when auto transfers are run (via windows task scheduler.
Any suggestions. I refreshed encoding profiles.

edited to add when I still had VRD5 installed the auto transfer log said I had an invalid encoding profile and the job bombed out. After I deleted VRD the encoding step is just skipped without any notice in the log file. Works fine if I used a non VRD encoding profile (FF for example)

edited to add: I spoke to soon. Running auto transfers under windows task scheduler qsfix all but finishes but then hangs.


----------



## BH9244

Starting this morning when I attempt to use the "Search" function to review upcoming episodes it errors out with the following message, any guidance appreciated.

>> RUNNING 'REMOTE Keyword Search' JOB FOR TiVo: DVR B5E6
RPC error response:
{
"code": "internalError",
"debug": "com.tivo.trio.dbaccess.DbAccessError: Default SqlException handling. + errorCode = 1146 SQL: /* offerSearch,partnerId=tivo


----------



## miceland

Unable to decode anything now that I am using VideoRedo v6. 

...
---DONE--- job=javadownload output=SHOW.TiVo
VideoRedo video dimensions filter is enabled
container=mpeg, video=mpeg2video, x=1280, y=720
>> Running qsfix on SHOW.TiVo ...
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "SHOW" "SHOW.mpg.qsfix" /l:AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock757193480919712896.tmp /m /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:1280 /y:720
qsfix failed (exit code: 0 ) - check command: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "SHOW.TiVo" "SHOW.mpg.qsfix" /l:...AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock757193480919712896.tmp /m /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:1280 /y:720
C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs(152, 5) (null): The server threw an exception.
...
Killing 'qsfix' job: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\kmttg\VRDscripts\qsfix.vbs "SHOW.TiVo" "SHOW.mpg.qsfix" /l:...\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock757193480919712896.tmp /m /c:mpeg /v:mpeg2video /x:1280 /y:720
You are running up to date version: v2.4o

Also just installed and paid for VideoRedo v6

Any progress here or help downgrading to 5 since I never purchased 5, only 6
VideoReDo TV Suite 6.60.4.086 to be precise.


Thanks,
-mice


----------



## moyekj

Looks like you don't have TiVo Desktop installed. You need to have it properly installed (at minimum partially installed) and have VRD be able to play .TiVo files for qsfix to work.


----------



## SamuriHL

Actually I think we have a bigger issue. I just ran some tests, as well. My laptop is on the slow ring builds for 20h1 Windows 10. And it gives the same COM errors. However, my HTPC is on the 1909 (or whatever the build number is) 19h2 fall build, and it works perfectly fine with the same version of VRD. Now I'm only one user here, but, so far that's my experience. I think we can thank MS for this but I don't know if the VRD guys are going to be willing to look into this until spring when it officially releases (SIGH). We'll see what they say as I've reported my findings on the VRD forum, as well. Hopefully others who are on the 20h1 builds can confirm this finding.


----------



## moyekj

Note that with every major Windows 10 update you need to re-install TIVo Desktop, so it may simply be that.


----------



## SamuriHL

Not in my case as I have a script that I use to register the dshow dll and set the mak in the registry. I can open the files just fine in vrd. I ran a qfix manually and it was fine. The vbs script throws an error as does my powershell script. However the other user with this issue is saying they're on 1903 so if that's the case I've no idea what changed. I installed the latest build of windows on 12/6 which is when the scripts stopped working for me. They work on my other machine.


----------



## SamuriHL

Ok, I don't know what happened with my laptop but it's working again. The weird thing is I could edit the TiVo files with VRD6 so tivo support (mak and dshow dll) were at least partially registered. But for whatever reason qsfix didn't like it. So I re-ran my script to set the MAK (tivomak.exe) and register the TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll, rebooted the damn thing, and now it works. That was ODD! Chalk it up to windows being windows I guess. Sorry for the false alarm on this one.

@miceland I replied to you on the VRD forum, as well, but, I would give these steps a try and see if you can open a TiVo file in VRD6. If so, then you should be good with the qsfix script. You'll need to grab Dan's pyTivo program which contains the tivomak.exe and the TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll file. You can just use his installer to register everything, or you can manually run the tivomak file with your MAK and then do regsvr32 TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll as admin and that should take care of your issue, too.


----------



## elprice7345

elprice7345 said:


> In a related enhancement request, could the multiple download attempt approach be added to kmttg?
> 
> I use kmttg to download mpeg2 shows as .ps with no errors and some h264 channels download error free with kmttg as .ts downloads, but for most h264 channels (AMC, FXX, SYFY, etc.), I need to use pyTivo Desktop to repetitively download a show until I get an error free copy.
> 
> It would be nice to see this approach added to kmttg so I can use one tool to process all my downloads!


@moyekj and @davidblackledge: There was a lot of discussion after I made this request, but I'm not sure what the resolution was?

@Dan203 Has a great app in pyTivo Desktop, but It would be great to be able to process all of my downloads in kmttg and not have to switch back and forth.


----------



## moyekj

I have no plans on making updates to kmttg related to the ts issue, or any major updates to kmttg at this point. Don't know if David has been looking into or not, but I doubt it.


----------



## Lurker1

@moyekj, thank you again for kmttg. It is an essential tool that I use every single day. I would likely get rid of TiVo if I could no longer use kmttg with it.


----------



## howards

Just started having a problem after running fine for years.

When I try to start kmttg using: java -jar kmttg.jar

I get the following messages:

Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandler in thread "main"
Shutdown hook executing.
Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandler in thread "Thread-0"

Anybody have a solution for me? TIA.


----------



## mlippert

howards said:


> Just started having a problem after running fine for years.
> 
> When I try to start kmttg using: java -jar kmttg.jar
> 
> I get the following messages:
> 
> Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandler in thread "main"
> Shutdown hook executing.
> Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandler in thread "Thread-0"
> 
> Anybody have a solution for me? TIA.


I don't have a solution, but something must have changed recently on your system.
More information might help someone else to be able to help you. What OS are you running on? What version of java is running. Did a java update get installed recently? What version of kmttg?


----------



## SamuriHL

My guess would be a java update. Just a guess.


----------



## howards

mlippert said:


> I don't have a solution, but something must have changed recently on your system.
> More information might help someone else to be able to help you. What OS are you running on? What version of java is running. Did a java update get installed recently? What version of kmttg?


kmttg v2.4o
Windows 7
Java 13.0.1

The problem is related to a Java issue. If I go back to an old version of Java then kmttg runs okay. Would like it if I could run kmttg on the latest version of Java.


----------



## ej42137

howards said:


> kmttg v2.4o
> Windows 7
> _*Java 13.0.1*_
> 
> The problem is related to a Java issue. If I go back to an old version of Java then kmttg runs okay. Would like it if I could run kmttg on the latest version of Java.


That's your problem, AFAIK kmttg won't run on anything but Oracle Java 1.8.


----------



## minimeh

There has been discussion on how later versions of Java than 1.8 are not supported.


Hcour said:


> I recently upgraded kmttg and java and somehow kmttg stopped working





justen_m said:


> Should have read this thread before I upgrade to Oracle Java 12. I can verify it doesn't work with kmttg. It was working fine on this box (Ubuntu 18.04.3LTS) with Oracle Java 8. Fudge. Now I have to figure out how to uninstall the new version of Java. Luckily, it still works on my four other Linux boxes and two Win10 boxes that have Java 8.
> 
> sudo apt remove oracle-java12-installer
> sudo apt remove oracle-java11-installer local
> 
> Ok, back to 8. kmttg works again.





davidblackledge said:


> Yeah java 11 moved the javafx library into a separate download, so it could be fixed to work with newer Java by including the library download and changing the java startup command line to load it.
> I haven't tried this nor do I know if the library is something that could be redistributed with kmttg.





ej42137 said:


> I couldn't get kmttg to work with Java 11 or 12 even with JavaFX. If anyone ever did I'd like to hear about it.


----------



## SamuriHL

You could install a private copy of java 8 and create a bat file to open kmttg with it. That way your system can use whatever version you want. I use the openjdk version of java 8 and haven't had any issues. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## FredT

I have a problem downloading files from a TiVo Roamio to my Mac. The error returned is:

http IO exception for: http://192.168.1.18:80/download/Whe...Playing&id=220393&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
Server returned HTTP response code: 403 for URL: http://192.168.1.18:80/download/Whe...Playing&id=220393&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
Download failed to file: /Video/_TiVi Files/Wheel of Fortune - Home for the Holidays - Day 4 (12_26_2019).TiVo

I tried many different files, restarted the TiVo, restarted the router and Mac, etc. The only change I've made is a new router, but I successfully downloaded files since. I searched and found other instances of this problem in the forum, but I didn't find a solution that will fix my problem. I'm running version 2.4o and Java is up to date. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## minimeh

FredT said:


> I'm running version 2.4o and *Java is up to date*.


That's a bit ambiguous. Kmttg is compatible with Java 1.8. The most up to date Java version is 13.0.1, which is incompatible.


----------



## vanclute

Apologies in advance for asking something that might already be somewhere in the 626 pages of this thread., I just have no practical way to dig through it to find what I need.

I'd like to try kmttg again on mac (having last tried it many years ago). It gets the content find from my TiVo, but the comskip portion fails. It just hangs on comskip_review.

Does anyone know how to get the comskip portion to work on Mac? Running it on full auto resulted in very poor commercial detection, but running it on a manual review fails to produce the promised GUI so that I can check the detection and adjust as needed.


----------



## FredT

minimeh said:


> That's a bit ambiguous. Kmttg is compatible with Java 1.8. The most up to date Java version is 13.0.1, which is incompatible.


I just meant that it's the version reported as being up to date in the Mac system preferences Java Control Panel, which is Java 8 Update 221. This is the same version when file downloads were still working.


----------



## andrew1883

I apologize in advance for basic questions but I can't find a solution. I used the same Windows 10 notebook this time last year and kmttg was working fine. Now it's not.

I updated kmttg to v2.4o, and I updated java to 1.8.0_231-b11 (the latest it offered). If I associate kmttg.jar with java.exe, it asks if I want to allow this app to make changes to the device Java 8 SE Runtime Environment 8 Update 231, I say yes, a console window flashes and that's it. OTOH if I associate kmttg.jar with javaw.exe (which I thought was the right answer) nothing happens. Is there something else I need to do? I feel like I go through this every year when I start using my TiVo again, so apologies if I've asked these questions before.

=aw


----------



## reneg

andrew1883 said:


> I apologize in advance for basic questions but I can't find a solution. I used the same Windows 10 notebook this time last year and kmttg was working fine. Now it's not.
> 
> I updated kmttg to v2.4o, and I updated java to 1.8.0_231-b11 (the latest it offered). If I associate kmttg.jar with java.exe, it asks if I want to allow this app to make changes to the device Java 8 SE Runtime Environment 8 Update 231, I say yes, a console window flashes and that's it. OTOH if I associate kmttg.jar with javaw.exe (which I thought was the right answer) nothing happens. Is there something else I need to do? I feel like I go through this every year when I start using my TiVo again, so apologies if I've asked these questions before.
> 
> =aw


Are you also associating the ftype as detailed in step 4 of the linked kmttg wiki? kmttg / Wiki / windows_installation


----------



## andrew1883

I didn't, but I didn't think I had to. At first I was using the old kmttg that was already installed, and then I installed the new one into the folder of the old one. Would you expect the ftype to change?

Thanks.


----------



## reneg

andrew1883 said:


> I didn't, but I didn't think I had to. At first I was using the old kmttg that was already installed, and then I installed the new one into the folder of the old one. Would you expect the ftype to change?
> 
> Thanks.


I would expect the ftype of jarfile to match where javaw.exe is installed. My ftype for the jarfile is "jarfile="C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.8.0_231\bin\javaw.exe" -jar "%1" %*" I can start kmttg manually be opening a command prompt, changing directory to where kmttg is installed and then entering the command "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.8.0_231\bin\javaw.exe" -jar kmttg.jar


----------



## RBeatse

I haven't needed to use KMTTG for a while but I needed to today so I downloaded the latest version (2.4o) and installed it. I have 4 TiVos and 3 of them connect and get the NPL just fine but one does not. I get the following message. Obviously, it is refusing connection but I ma not sure why since the rest worked just fine. What am I doing wrong?

RemoteInit - (IP=10.0.0.24, port=1413): Connection refused: connect

[java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.connect0(Native Method), java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.<init>(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketFactoryImpl.createSocket(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.TiVoRPC.RemoteInit(TiVoRPC.java:265), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.TiVoRPC.<init>(TiVoRPC.java:106), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:57), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:69), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:635), com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying$1AutoThread.run(NowPlaying.java:90), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]


----------



## FredT

FredT said:


> I have a problem downloading files from a TiVo Roamio to my Mac. The error returned is:
> 
> http IO exception for: http://192.168.1.18:80/download/Wheel+of+Fortune.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=220393&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
> Server returned HTTP response code: 403 for URL: http://192.168.1.18:80/download/Wheel+of+Fortune.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=220393&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
> Download failed to file: /Video/_TiVi Files/Wheel of Fortune - Home for the Holidays - Day 4 (12_26_2019).TiVo
> 
> I tried many different files, restarted the TiVo, restarted the router and Mac, etc. The only change I've made is a new router, but I successfully downloaded files since. I searched and found other instances of this problem in the forum, but I didn't find a solution that will fix my problem. I'm running version 2.4o and Java is up to date. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


I found no solution to this, but I did find a different way to download files, which leads me to believe that the TiVo is OK. After many TiVo restarts, reloading software, resetting network, etc., I searched for other ways of downloading and found cTiVo. I'm not sure what advantages/disadvantages it has versus kmttg, but is seems to do everything I was doing with the latter.


----------



## RBeatse

FredT said:


> I found no solution to this, but I did find a different way to download files, which leads me to believe that the TiVo is OK. After many TiVo restarts, reloading software, resetting network, etc., I searched for other ways of downloading and found cTiVo. I'm not sure what advantages/disadvantages it has versus kmttg, but is seems to do everything I was doing with the latter.


Thanks for the info. After not connecting the KMTTG for a few days, this afternoon it connected. Who knows why!!
I will look into cTivo also. Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## halfast

Have been away form kmttg for a while after move. Finally have v2 on my Mac. For some reason, I'm seeing two issues 1) I can't get mpg files to download to the Mac at all. Everything comes as .ts. 2) The .ts files will not play with Quicktime or VLC; output is very, very jumpy, unwatchable. Tried using Handbrake on the ts files but even a small ts file takes hours on Handbrake. I have tried TS checked and unchecked, tried all combinations of TS, decrypt and encode, can't get mpg files (in the past, I've had most success either playing mpg directly or processing through Handbrake to reduce file size). Finally, on the files that I have encoded on kmttg, the audio is way out of sync. I must be doing something wrong. Any suggestions would be most appreciated. Thanks. PS. Sorry for posting as a reply but couldn't figure out how to start a new thread. Happy New Year!


----------



## mlippert

@halfast I can't help much on a Mac, but a couple of questions.
Are you sure the channels for the videos you are downloading are coming in as MPEG2 in your new location? If those channels are H.264 then you can't download them from the TiVo using PS (Program Stream), you have to use TS (Transport Stream).
If you can use MediaInfo (or something similar) to examine the video codec in the .ts file you're getting (which could be either) that will let you know.
If it is H.264, that would definitely explain why it takes so long for handbrake to transcode it to MPEG2. You might want to try transmuxing (ie change the container type, but leave the codec alone) the .ts file to .mp4. I don't know handbrake so I can't tell you how to transmux w/o transcoding though.

Also just as a point of reference, for my channels which are still MPEG2, I am able to download using PS and get .mpg files after decoding.

In addition there are frequently errors in the TS downloads from the tivo and I don't have any idea how to deal with those errors on a Mac. (VRD can excise them so you still have a watchable video on Windows). There are also other apps for downloading which can tell if there are errors and retry hoping to get an error free download, there's a whole thread Reliable transfer of .TS files?


----------



## hexfield

Hey folks, I've done some Googling and can't find the answer to my questions, so hopefully this is the right place to ask. I just set up kmttg and it's working great. I want to create an auto transfer rule that grabs everything on my Tivo and moves it into folders for Plex. I've got the naming convention worked out, the only issue is that Plex uses one folder for its Movie library and a different one for its TV Library. 

I assume I need to make two auto transfer rules in kmttg, one for shows and one for movies, but I don't see a way to accomplish this. I thought a good workaround might be to look for an episode title and assume it's a movie if one doesn't exist, but since auto transfer only has "title" and "keywords" fields I wasn't sure if I could do that. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## windracer

What I do is have all my kmttg auto-transfers go into their own separate TiVo folder. Then I added that folder to my "TV Shows" _and _"Movies" library in Plex, like this:



















As long as your file naming pattern is good, Plex will identify each individual file in the "TiVo" folder as a TV show or Movie and it will appear in the proper Plex library.


----------



## hexfield

Oh cool, thanks! Do you ever have any trouble with Plex trying to put the same file in two different libraries?


----------



## windracer

I haven't noticed, no, it's pretty good. The only problem I have is occasionally kmttg won't name the file properly (like a missing episode number or something) so Plex thinks it's a movie show it appears in the Movie library. Other than that it works pretty well.


----------



## hexfield

I set it up like you suggested and it's working great so far! Thanks a ton!


----------



## elmeng

Till there's a 64 bit ad detector, I down load the video, manually search for commercial windows, write down the times and add them manually to AutoSkip.ini. But the ID numbers don't match and the S doesn't appear and commercials aren't skipped.


----------



## reneg

elmeng said:


> Till there's a 64 bit ad detector, I down load the video, manually search for commercial windows, write down the times and add them manually to AutoSkip.ini. But the ID numbers don't match and the S doesn't appear and commercials aren't skipped.


Sucks to manually have to enter skip data. I assume the question is how do I get the "S" to appear. In the NPL in kmttg, if you use the "Display Data [j]" command for the show you're entering skip data for, copy the ContentId & OfferID from "Display Data" results in the command ouput window to you AutoSkip.ini file. Here is a sample entry from my system:


Code:


<entry>
contentId=tivo:ct.417735751
offerId=tivo:of.ctd.151168818.1418.cable.2020-01-13-01-00-00.4020
offset=0
tivoName=Living Room
title=Doctor Who - Orphan 55
31164 652768
893442 1288003
1544242 2093274
2333431 2712159
2959172 3334431
3580627 4039301
4197693 4198000


----------



## nt40lanman

Quick and dumb question, I got KMTTG working on my S3 with a 1TB drive. I thought it was far more full, but KMTTG says 435GB full. Can I definitely believe that?


----------



## ThAbtO

nt40lanman said:


> Quick and dumb question, I got KMTTG working on my S3 with a 1TB drive. I thought it was far more full, but KMTTG says 435GB full. Can I definitely believe that?


Yes, its because its adding up all the shows giving that size. If you had given the actual size (about 911gb for a 1TB drive), it would show what remains.


----------



## nt40lanman

I discovered a box to put in my HD size and it showed what remained. Really nice feature. Looking over my list of shows and movies, I'd have thought I had used a lot more space. I'm moving up to a Roamio and trying to decide how big of a drive to put in it. Apparently a 2TB should be more than enough!


----------



## ThAbtO

nt40lanman said:


> I'm moving up to a Roamio and trying to decide how big of a drive to put in it. Apparently a 2TB should be more than enough!


You can never have too much space. More is better and less risk of shows deleting. You can go up to 4tb for about $100. WD Red recommended, not red pro, 7200+ RPM.


----------



## JoeKustra

nt40lanman said:


> I discovered a box to put in my HD size and it showed what remained. Really nice feature. Looking over my list of shows and movies, I'd have thought I had used a lot more space. I'm moving up to a Roamio and trying to decide how big of a drive to put in it. Apparently a 2TB should be more than enough!


A 3TB red can be installed in about ten minutes. You'll need a lot longer to go larger (and additional hardware). see: TiVo Upgrade Center

If you enjoy saving programs you may never watch, then go for 8TB. Just examine your viewing habits and see what fits.


----------



## rpk113

deleted my config by accident.. I'm trying to get the file naming correct again, but it seems the a lot of shows don't have seriesEpNumber. Am I missing something? I haven't touched that in years so I'm walking blind. any suggestions?

my current naming is [mainTitle] - [SeriesEpNumber] - [episodeTitle]


----------



## mattack

halfast said:


> Have been away form kmttg for a while after move. Finally have v2 on my Mac. For some reason, I'm seeing two issues 1) I can't get mpg files to download to the Mac at all. Everything comes as .ts.


Those are Transport Stream files, which you get when downloading from MPEG4 stations.

Make sure you have the delete from tivo options turned OFF, and then try downloading in non-transport stream. That is now the leftmost checkbox under the titlebar in recent kmttg.

Though I have also been having a similar problem. Comcast seems to have changed even the HD broadcast stations to MPEG4.. and I too am getting shows I cannot play properly (e.g. I'm downloading some PBS shows I record in HD and then could watch with streambaby hopefully if they expire off of the PBS app).

Some will not open in Quicktime nor VLC at all. Some won't open in Quicktime, but in VLC will play JUST audio (yes that sounds like the "download TS as PS" problem, but it's not.. the files are the right SIZE but either play no video or have a blank video screen even in VLC).

So now for these, I am attempting to download, and if they won't play, I just leave them on the tivo.

examples were that I could download & play part 1 & 2 (which was one episode) of Sanditon on Masterpiece. But I couldn't play episode 3 so left that on the Tivo until after I watched it. same with some other PBS shows I recorded in HD lately.

Is there something useful I could give about one of these files to help fix the problem?

I forget, is there a way of converting TS to MPG without actually reencoding? (i.e. isn't it essentially a file format difference, not a video format difference?)


----------



## ThAbtO

rpk113 said:


> deleted my config by accident.. I'm trying to get the file naming correct again, but it seems the a lot of shows don't have seriesEpNumber. Am I missing something? I haven't touched that in years so I'm walking blind. any suggestions?
> 
> my current naming is [mainTitle] - [SeriesEpNumber] - [episodeTitle]


This is a sample of what I use.

[mainTitle] - [season][episode] - (RAW) - [episodeTitle] ([year].[monthNum].[mday]-[hour].[min])


----------



## rpk113

ThAbtO said:


> This is a sample of what I use.
> 
> [mainTitle] - [season][episode] - (RAW) - [episodeTitle] ([year].[monthNum].[mday]-[hour].[min])


Does that import into plex?


----------



## mlippert

rpk113 said:


> Does that import into plex?


Here's mine which does import into plex quite well (both movies and shows) once you put them in the right folders


Code:


[mainTitle] ["- s" season]["e" episode " - "][episodeTitle " "]["(" movieYear ") "]([month]_[mday]_[year], [channel])

Plex needs movies and TV separated and TV shows have a hierarchy


Code:


+  Movies
+ TV Shows
  + [show name 1]
    + Season 1
    + Season 2
  + [show name 2]
    + Season 1
...

The directory names for the top level "Movies" and "TV Shows" can be named anything, those names are just nice and descriptive.


----------



## nt40lanman

Hi, I'm running KMTTG to try and get Thumbs data but I'm not sure how. If I click REMOTE, I see Thumbs but below, My Tivo HD isn't in the drop down, only the newer Roamio.


----------



## reneg

nt40lanman said:


> Hi, I'm running KMTTG to try and get Thumbs data but I'm not sure how. If I click REMOTE, I see Thumbs but below, My Tivo HD isn't in the drop down, only the newer Roamio.


Your Tivo HD no longer supports anything on the REMOTE tab that uses RPC communications. I think it's been a couple years since we lost that capability on Tivo HD & Kmttg.


----------



## nt40lanman

I thought only the newer ones were limited. I guess I'm out of options. Im going to download with PyTivo and transfer them to my Roamio.


----------



## mlippert

nt40lanman said:


> I thought only the newer ones were limited. I guess I'm out of options. Im going to download with PyTivo and transfer them to my Roamio.


Can't you transfer them directly to the Roamio from the HD? (not that having your shows backed up on your PC is a bad thing)


----------



## ThAbtO

reneg said:


> Your Tivo HD no longer supports anything on the REMOTE tab that uses RPC communications


It never use RPC.


----------



## reneg

ThAbtO said:


> It never use RPC.


Ok, whatever the middlemind protocol was called.


----------



## nt40lanman

I'm not sure why but I think I want to try and switch as fast as I can once I get it started and I think download from a PyTivo PC would be faster. I can back up to PyTivo 10 at a time while I'm out of the house. 

Can I re-download on PyTivo from my HD and have it skip the already recorded shows?


----------



## mlippert

nt40lanman said:


> I'm not sure why but I think I want to try and switch as fast as I can once I get it started and I think download from a PyTivo PC would be faster. I can back up to PyTivo 10 at a time while I'm out of the house.
> 
> Can I re-download on PyTivo from my HD and have it skip the already recorded shows?


I don't think so but that question is probably best asked in the pytivo thread and not in this kmttg thread.
pyTivo - Transcoding server
or if you're using pytivo desktop
Easier to use pyTivo

I do know that you can't "push" from pytivo on your PC to your TiVo, you will have to pull each show individually, the same as you would from another TiVo in the house.


----------



## rpk113

mlippert said:


> Here's mine which does import into plex quite well (both movies and shows) once you put them in the right folders
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [mainTitle] ["- s" season]["e" episode " - "][episodeTitle " "]["(" movieYear ") "]([month]_[mday]_[year], [channel])
> 
> Plex needs movies and TV separated and TV shows have a hierarchy
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> +  Movies
> + TV Shows
> + [show name 1]
> + Season 1
> + Season 2
> + [show name 2]
> + Season 1
> ...
> 
> The directory names for the top level "Movies" and "TV Shows" can be named anything, those names are just nice and descriptive.


Thank you for this...

So far no dice on getting the season and episode out of my recordings.. am I missing a setting in kmttg to download more metadata?

edit. I think I may have figure something out. only one of my tivos shows the episode # in the GUI. the other three don't. any idea why?


----------



## mattack

Is there some way I can use kmttg to set all of my recordings as keep until I delete?
When I looked at it a while ago, it didn't seem obvious to me.


----------



## mlippert

rpk113 said:


> Thank you for this...
> 
> So far no dice on getting the season and episode out of my recordings.. am I missing a setting in kmttg to download more metadata?
> 
> edit. I think I may have figure something out. only one of my tivos shows the episode # in the GUI. the other three don't. any idea why?


You're very welcome, I'm glad to hear it helped.
The fact that 3 of your tivos aren't showing episode #s is definitely suspicious. What models are the 4 TiVos? Maybe someone else here can help.


----------



## rpk113

mlippert said:


> Here's mine which does import into plex quite well (both movies and shows) once you put them in the right folders
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [mainTitle] ["- s" season]["e" episode " - "][episodeTitle " "]["(" movieYear ") "]([month]_[mday]_[year], [channel])
> 
> Plex needs movies and TV separated and TV shows have a hierarchy
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> +  Movies
> + TV Shows
> + [show name 1]
> + Season 1
> + Season 2
> + [show name 2]
> + Season 1
> ...
> 
> The directory names for the top level "Movies" and "TV Shows" can be named anything, those names are just nice and descriptive.





mlippert said:


> You're very welcome, I'm glad to hear it helped.
> The fact that 3 of your tivos aren't showing episode #s is definitely suspicious. What models are the 4 TiVos? Maybe someone else here can help.


after much coffee and head slamming I figured it out. Needed to add my TiVo login to the GUI as well as turn on RPC comms for all my series 4 and above units.. never realize how much you need something till its gone


----------



## wmcbrine

mattack said:


> I forget, is there a way of converting TS to MPG without actually reencoding? (i.e. isn't it essentially a file format difference, not a video format difference?)


If both video and audio are compatible with a program stream container, then yes, you can just remux them. Note that only MPEG-1 and MPEG-2 video codecs are compatible with program streams -- h.264 and HEVC are not.


----------



## mattack

wmcbrine said:


> If both video and audio are compatible with a program stream container, then yes, you can just remux them. Note that only MPEG-1 and MPEG-2 video codecs are compatible with program streams -- h.264 and HEVC are not.


Then can you give me a *command* to do it with a random filename?


----------



## FrankinMichigan

Hello all,

Well, I am new here and to TiVo - just purchased a used Roamio Pro and 2 minis. Got everything transferred over to my account and it is working great, though I am not to fond of the interface, coming from over a decade of using Windows Media Center. Along with the equipment, the person gave me a program which was supposed to make my job of moving shows from the Pro to my laptop easy - TiVo Desktop Plus (with Upgrade Key), but after numerous installs and deletes, I could never get it to show any of the shows on the Pro, complaining about 'network connection was aborted by the local system' (but it did see my Pro based on the room name).

Upon researching it, some believe it had to do with TiVo letting certificates expire so I started to look for other programs that would allow me to copy the TiVo programs to my laptop to watch with either WMC or VLC (I like the speed-up feature). I tried pyTivo and got it to work (and like the interface) but found it only downloaded shows in .tivo format - I would then need another program to convert it to .mpg. My ultimate goal is to automate this process so that at 3AM, every day, new shows would be downloaded from the Pro and onto my media server in the correct format to watch on any of the 5 PCs or 3 laptops I have. Having to use 2 programs was not desirable.

Then I heard about kmttg and have been playing with it but I am really stumped on how to use it, thus this post. From what I read it will do what I need (auto transfer from TiVo and encode to .mpg format) but I am having a lot a trouble understanding the interface and automation aspect of using it.

Is there a 'hand book for dummy' post on how to use it? I have stumbled around and have successfully created a couple of .mpg files on my test computer after downloading kmttg.v2.4o and installing/starting the service, but to be honest I just guessed at a lot of stuff and besides the .mpg file (ff_mobile_720p) that I created for one show, it also started to make a .Tivo file and a .mp4 file, the latter being very slow and unable to cancel using the CANCEL button. It also showed tons of programs that I never saw on the MY SHOWS screen of my PRO (so I just deleted them in kmttg).

I have lots a questions and if this is the correct forum I will start asking, but if there is a post with exactly what to do, I can read and won't bother yous with dumb newbie questions.

Thanks for any assistance!

Frank in Michigan


----------



## mattack

I may answer part of the other stuff later, but to let you know about the speed up feature -- you can do that directly on your Tivo.. That's partially why I transfer FAR fewer shows than I used to..

Hit play-then-select on the Tivo remote and you'll go into QuickMode. That's *only* 30% faster by default. But you have a Tivo that has a hidden feature that someone (I presume a tivo employee) leaked in the last year or so.

If you hit SELECT PLAY SELECT 7 NUMBER SELECT then the "NUMBER" you hit will be that percentage (instead of 30%).. e.g. 
select play select 7 9 select will make quick play 90% faster. Some shows I do watch 90% faster (like documentaries.. and I have been watching american idol sections that are NOT the actual singing at 90% faster.. so I get through an episode in about an hour).

It says something like "quick play 190%" if you successfully did the code. (but it will not show you if you do the SAME percentage as it was already set to).


----------



## FrankinMichigan

mattack said:


> I may answer part of the other stuff later, but to let you know about the speed up feature -- you can do that directly on your Tivo.. That's partially why I transfer FAR fewer shows than I used to..
> 
> Hit play-then-select on the Tivo remote and you'll go into QuickMode. That's *only* 30% faster by default. But you have a Tivo that has a hidden feature that someone (I presume a tivo employee) leaked in the last year or so.
> 
> If you hit SELECT PLAY SELECT 7 NUMBER SELECT then the "NUMBER" you hit will be that percentage (instead of 30%).. e.g.
> select play select 7 9 select will make quick play 90% faster. Some shows I do watch 90% faster (like documentaries.. and I have been watching american idol sections that are NOT the actual singing at 90% faster.. so I get through an episode in about an hour).
> 
> It says something like "quick play 190%" if you successfully did the code. (but it will not show you if you do the SAME percentage as it was already set to).


Neat! Thanks for the tip.

As for transfers, we do a lot of travel and want to watch shows while away from home (and in many cases, an internet connection). Putting them on the laptop or tablet is great for late night viewing in the tent


----------



## FrankinMichigan

mattack said:


> I may answer part of the other stuff later, but to let you know about the speed up feature -- you can do that directly on your Tivo.. That's partially why I transfer FAR fewer shows than I used to..
> 
> Hit play-then-select on the Tivo remote and you'll go into QuickMode. That's *only* 30% faster by default. But you have a Tivo that has a hidden feature that someone (I presume a tivo employee) leaked in the last year or so.
> 
> If you hit SELECT PLAY SELECT 7 NUMBER SELECT then the "NUMBER" you hit will be that percentage (instead of 30%).. e.g.
> select play select 7 9 select will make quick play 90% faster. Some shows I do watch 90% faster (like documentaries.. and I have been watching american idol sections that are NOT the actual singing at 90% faster.. so I get through an episode in about an hour).
> 
> It says something like "quick play 190%" if you successfully did the code. (but it will not show you if you do the SAME percentage as it was already set to).


Well, I just tried to do the speed 'change' but I cannot seem to make it work. Is it maybe only for older firmware versions? Or maybe I am doing it wrong. 
I start a show and if I press PLAY then SELECT, it toggles between on and off.

Do I do the SELECT PLAY SELECT 7 2 SELECT when it is ALREADY in Quickmode?


----------



## mlippert

@FrankinMichigan Maybe more later, but kmttg is awesome and will do what you want.
To start a couple of things.
The video files downloaded from a TiVo are always .tivo files. Those are just encrypted versions of either a .mpg (aka program stream aka ps) or a .ts (aka transport stream) media file. The video stream in an .mpg is always encoded with MPEG-2. The video stream in a .ts can be either MPEG-2 or H.264.
Your TV stations video is sent to you from your cable company using one of those 2 encodings and which is sent for which stations varies by cable company (and location).
If the TV stations videos are H.264 then you CAN NOT download them as a program stream, you must download them as a transport stream. If they are MPEG-2 then you can download them as either a program stream or a transport stream.

2 terms to keep in mind transcode and transmux. The 1st re-encodes a media (video/audio) stream into some other format, the 2nd just copies the streams into a different container format. Re-encoding is a much more intensive process.

If you want a container with an H.264 stream (say a .ts file) to be in a .mpg container you will have to transcode the H.264 to MPEG-2. If you want it in an .mp4 (which supports H.264 video streams) then you will only have to transmux the original.

You do not need to re-encode the downloaded videos unless you want to for size or playability on some device, you only need to decrypt them.

There are pros and cons to whether to choose PS or TS downloads (which I'm not getting into right now, I'm sure someone else will chime in).

Since you have Windows (assuming since you mentioned WMC), I'd highly recommend looking at VideoReDo for doing at a minimum, the decrypting and QS Fixing. You will need to install part of that TiVo Desktop to enable VideoReDo to do the decrypting (there are instructions somewhere).

I would get things working manually first and then look at setting up the auto functionality (I don't use that so someone else will have to help you there).

I tend to download program stream for those channels I know are program stream. So I check metadata, QS Fix and decrypt select shows I want to download and click Start Jobs. I also have kmttg configured to use VideoReDo (but there are other programs it can use as well).

I have also set my File name to be


Code:


[mainTitle] ["- s" season]["e" episode " - "][episodeTitle " "]["(" movieYear ") "]([month]_[mday]_[year], [channel])

which works well for me for movies and shows when I copy them to my plex folder structure.


----------



## ThAbtO

FrankinMichigan said:


> Well, I just tried to do the speed 'change' but I cannot seem to make it work. Is it maybe only for older firmware versions? Or maybe I am doing it wrong.
> I start a show and if I press PLAY then SELECT, it toggles between on and off.
> 
> Do I do the SELECT PLAY SELECT 7 2 SELECT when it is ALREADY in Quickmode?


This does not have anything to do with KMTTG, so please ignore.


----------



## ThAbtO

FrankinMichigan said:


> but to be honest I just guessed at a lot of stuff and besides the .mpg file (ff_mobile_720p) that I created for one show, it also started to make a .Tivo file and a .mp4 file, the latter being very slow and unable to cancel using the CANCEL button.


What is happening here is, It would download the show and it would be in .Tivo file. The reason the .mp4 is so slow is because it is compressing and converting show. This does not mean it is downloading any other formats of the shows, only the .Tivo files. There are other things in the JOBS window, such as Metadata, decrypt, encode, etc. and that is what is creating all those files.


----------



## FrankinMichigan

mlippert said:


> @FrankinMichigan Maybe more later, but kmttg is awesome and will do what you want.
> To start a couple of things.
> The video files downloaded from a TiVo are always .tivo files. Those are just encrypted versions of either a .mpg (aka program stream aka ps) or a .ts (aka transport stream) media file. The video stream in an .mpg is always encoded with MPEG-2. The video stream in a .ts can be either MPEG-2 or H.264.
> Your TV stations video is sent to you from your cable company using one of those 2 encodings and which is sent for which stations varies by cable company (and location).
> If the TV stations videos are H.264 then you CAN NOT download them as a program stream, you must download them as a transport stream. If they are MPEG-2 then you can download them as either a program stream or a transport stream.
> 
> 2 terms to keep in mind transcode and transmux. The 1st re-encodes a media (video/audio) stream into some other format, the 2nd just copies the streams into a different container format. Re-encoding is a much more intensive process.
> 
> If you want a container with an H.264 stream (say a .ts file) to be in a .mpg container you will have to transcode the H.264 to MPEG-2. If you want it in an .mp4 (which supports H.264 video streams) then you will only have to transmux the original.
> 
> You do not need to re-encode the downloaded videos unless you want to for size or playability on some device, you only need to decrypt them.
> 
> There are pros and cons to whether to choose PS or TS downloads (which I'm not getting into right now, I'm sure someone else will chime in).
> 
> Since you have Windows (assuming since you mentioned WMC), I'd highly recommend looking at VideoReDo for doing at a minimum, the decrypting and QS Fixing. You will need to install part of that TiVo Desktop to enable VideoReDo to do the decrypting (there are instructions somewhere).
> 
> I would get things working manually first and then look at setting up the auto functionality (I don't use that so someone else will have to help you there).
> 
> I tend to download program stream for those channels I know are program stream. So I check metadata, QS Fix and decrypt select shows I want to download and click Start Jobs. I also have kmttg configured to use VideoReDo (but there are other programs it can use as well).
> 
> I have also set my File name to be
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [mainTitle] ["- s" season]["e" episode " - "][episodeTitle " "]["(" movieYear ") "]([month]_[mday]_[year], [channel])
> 
> which works well for me for movies and shows when I copy them to my plex folder structure.


Thanks for the reply. I guess I am still confused over the difference between PS and TS. For over a decade, WMC recorded whatever I said to record, and I could just take that file and play it on my laptop's version of WMC (with the exception of programs from BBC). There was no difference and VLC played them too. Does the TiVo 'recording process' somehow change this?

Recoding is a positive from a size/transfer standpoint to me, thus the reason in my playing around I found and changed the encoding profile to ff_mobile_720p on the 'main' screen. I also selected decrypt, Ad Cut and encode. TS, WS fix and captions are not selected. I think this is how I got the files with .ts suffixes. If this works / are the proper selections, and I get a file I can play as mentioned above, that would be great. But as I type this, I picked two shows with those settings and am seeing a bunch of files being created so I think I don't have it setup correctly...

You mentioned using VideoReDo and also TiVo Desktop - my goal is to not use/buy any other programs.

I did just find the Wiki for kmttg. VERY detailed. Looks like a couple of days worth of reading though, but will do that just to fully understand kmttg, but I greatly appreciate the help you have provided and what others might provide to get me up and running quickly. Another trip is 2 weeks away and need stuff to watch!

Thank you.


----------



## FrankinMichigan

ThAbtO said:


> This does not have anything to do with KMTTG, so please ignore.


I understand that but appreciated the 'tip' as I didn't know it existed. HOWEVER, in my searching of Wiki I did find that under the REMOTE tab there is the SPS backdoor to change the speed as well as use a virtual remote. I set it up (for the Pro, not the Mini) and got it to work. But the SPS backdoor to change the speed does not seen to do anything... :-( Too bad as I would like to change the speed to just 10% faster, and I cannot seem to change it via the physical remote as he indicated...

Thank you.


----------



## FrankinMichigan

ThAbtO said:


> What is happening here is, It would download the show and it would be in .Tivo file. The reason the .mp4 is so slow is because it is compressing and converting show. This does not mean it is downloading any other formats of the shows, only the .Tivo files. There are other things in the JOBS window, such as Metadata, decrypt, encode, etc. and that is what is creating all those files.


So, if all I really want kmttg to do is download the show into a .ts file, I should only check Encode? I don't care if the ads are not removed - I can FF through them. For right now, all I want to do is get a WMC/VLC playable file...

Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

FrankinMichigan said:


> You mentioned using VideoReDo


VideoReDo is a video editing software and is worth the price, especially for removing commercials.

Just selecting Ad Cut does not remove ads (commercials) from the videos. It needs AdDetect, but its not 100%, sudden breaks into commercials will not get detected and marked for removal, in fact, what can happen is it can remove parts of the show and not ads. It would be better to verify the proposed cuts beforehand. The way ads are detected is that there should be a 2 seconds of blank screens between. Less than that, and it may not get marked.


----------



## FrankinMichigan

ThAbtO said:


> VideoReDo is a video editing software and is worth the price, especially for removing commercials.
> 
> Just selecting Ad Cut does not remove ads (commercials) from the videos. It needs AdDetect, but its not 100%, sudden breaks into commercials will not get detected and marked for removal, in fact, what can happen is it can remove parts of the show and not ads. It would be better to verify the proposed cuts beforehand. The way ads are detected is that there should be a 2 seconds of blank screens between. Less than that, and it may not get marked.


OK. As mentioned previously, I don't care to remove them - can (30 second) FF past them in WMC or swipe right in VLC. So all I need is encode then if I understand the program. Am going to try that next...

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

FrankinMichigan said:


> So, if all I really want kmttg to do is download the show into a .ts file, I should only check Encode? I don't care if the ads are not removed - I can FF through them. For right now, all I want to do is get a WMC/VLC playable file...
> 
> Thanks.


No, TS and PS transfers/downloads are basically the same, just the method used is different. 
Both PS and TS would produce the .Tivo file. After they are decrypted, the PS transferred file will be a .MPG file.... the TS would produce a .TS file. 
The main reason to use TS is for shows that were from compressed channels that are h.264 and recorded as MPEG4.


----------



## ThAbtO

FrankinMichigan said:


> OK. As mentioned previously, I don't care to remove them - can (30 second) FF past them in WMC or swipe right in VLC. So all I need is encode then if I understand the program. Am going to try that next...
> 
> Thanks!


Encoding will result in .MP4 files.


----------



## Dan203

There is nothing on the market that can automatically detect commercials 100% on US based TV recordings. I've seen shows that cut to black, for several seconds, in the middle of the show causing a commercial break detection that cuts part of the show and shows that use a cross fade directly from the show into the commercial making it look like it's all one scene. You should always verify the cuts before outputting, regardless of which software you used to do the detection.


----------



## FrankinMichigan

ThAbtO said:


> No, TS and PS transfers/downloads are basically the same, just the method used is different.
> Both PS and TS would produce the .Tivo file. After they are decrypted, the PS transferred file will be a .MPG file.... the TS would produce a .TS file.
> The main reason to use TS is for shows that were from compressed channels that are h.264 and recorded as MPEG4.


How do I tell if a show is PS or TS in kmttg? And if it is TS, do I uncheck encode before starting the job?

Sorry - just not up on video formats/file types/ codexes, etc. Just old and dumb...

Thanks


----------



## moyekj

FrankinMichigan said:


> How do I tell if a show is PS or TS in kmttg? And if it is TS, do I uncheck encode before starting the job?
> 
> Sorry - just not up on video formats/file types/ codexes, etc. Just old and dumb...
> 
> Thanks


You don't need "encode" step at all for what you are looking to do. Simply enable "decrypt" step and leave the "encode" step unchecked. The "decrypt" is what decrypts .TiVo file to generate unencrypted .ts or .mpg that you can play on your computer.


----------



## FrankinMichigan

moyekj said:


> You don't need "encode" step at all for what you are looking to do. Simply enable "decrypt" step and leave the "encode" step unchecked. The "decrypt" is what decrypts .TiVo file to generate unencrypted .ts or .mpg that you can play on your computer.


Ahhh. Great!

Thanks.


----------



## mlippert

@FrankinMichigan I can't really speak to WMC, I've never seen or used it so I have no idea how it works/worked.

Reading the wiki is a good idea.

As to not using/buying other programs, some things work together, although you don't have to buy VideoReDo, I've just found it to be worth it as some of the other options run into problems more often than it does.

As to using other programs, well you really don't have much of a choice if you're using kmttg, it uses several other programs to accomplish various tasks like decrypting, ad detection and cutting, re-encoding. If what you meant was that you didn't want to have to manually use multiple programs, that is what kmttg does for you.

TiVo Desktop which it sounded like you have, installs a filter on Windows that can decrypt TiVo files. Because it is from TiVo it is sort of the gold standard for decrypting although there are other programs that kmttg can use which have reverse engineered the encryption.

If you check _metadata_ kmttg will write a *.txt file w/ a lot of information about the show in a format that pytivo can use when uploading back to the tivo. I like having this information file stored with my downloads, but if you don't care, don't check metadata.

Every job assumes you want to download the show so what kmttg does is downloads an encrypted video fiile (either PS or TS) from your Tivo. That is the *.tivo file you get.

If you check _decrypt_ it will use some program to process that encrypted .tivo file into either a .ts or .mpg file
If you check _QS Fix_ I believe it will use some program to process the .ts or .mpg file fixing timing errors (my limited understanding of what QS Fix does). I don't see this because w/ VideoReDo it combines the decrypt and qs fix steps.
If you check _Ad Detect_ it will use some program to try to determine where ads start and stop in the last file (qs fixed file if that was checked) (BEWARE this is rough and may end up cutting out vast swaths of the show and/or leaving some ads in.)
If you check _Ad Cut_ kmttg will invoke some video editing program to cut out the sections previous identified as ads into yet another file (I think with a _cut suffix on the name)
If you check captions kmttg will invoke another program to extract the closed captions into a subtitle file (usually *.srt)
If you pick encode, kmttg will invoke another program to reencode the video in the method you've selected.
The configuration settings have several options to remove prior files once they've been used to create the next stage. This can reduce the number of extra files you're seeing.


----------



## FrankinMichigan

mlippert said:


> @FrankinMichigan I can't really speak to WMC, I've never seen or used it so I have no idea how it works/worked.
> 
> Reading the wiki is a good idea.
> 
> As to not using/buying other programs, some things work together, although you don't have to buy VideoReDo, I've just found it to be worth it as some of the other options run into problems more often than it does.
> 
> As to using other programs, well you really don't have much of a choice if you're using kmttg, it uses several other programs to accomplish various tasks like decrypting, ad detection and cutting, re-encoding. If what you meant was that you didn't want to have to manually use multiple programs, that is what kmttg does for you.
> 
> TiVo Desktop which it sounded like you have, installs a filter on Windows that can decrypt TiVo files. Because it is from TiVo it is sort of the gold standard for decrypting although there are other programs that kmttg can use which have reverse engineered the encryption.
> 
> If you check _metadata_ kmttg will write a *.txt file w/ a lot of information about the show in a format that pytivo can use when uploading back to the tivo. I like having this information file stored with my downloads, but if you don't care, don't check metadata.
> 
> Every job assumes you want to download the show so what kmttg does is downloads an encrypted video fiile (either PS or TS) from your Tivo. That is the *.tivo file you get.
> 
> If you check _decrypt_ it will use some program to process that encrypted .tivo file into either a .ts or .mpg file
> If you check _QS Fix_ I believe it will use some program to process the .ts or .mpg file fixing timing errors (my limited understanding of what QS Fix does). I don't see this because w/ VideoReDo it combines the decrypt and qs fix steps.
> If you check _Ad Detect_ it will use some program to try to determine where ads start and stop in the last file (qs fixed file if that was checked) (BEWARE this is rough and may end up cutting out vast swaths of the show and/or leaving some ads in.)
> If you check _Ad Cut_ kmttg will invoke some video editing program to cut out the sections previous identified as ads into yet another file (I think with a _cut suffix on the name)
> If you check captions kmttg will invoke another program to extract the closed captions into a subtitle file (usually *.srt)
> If you pick encode, kmttg will invoke another program to reencode the video in the method you've selected.
> The configuration settings have several options to remove prior files once they've been used to create the next stage. This can reduce the number of extra files you're seeing.


Thanks for explaining those choices.

I have TiVo Desktop Plus but could not get it to work so I removed it from my test computer. It would see my PRO (the label Living Room was observed) but never showed any shows that were recorded. Complained about network issue. I did apply a patch, twice, even turned off the firewall and Norton just to see if they were the problem but never got past that point (after 3 hours of installing/cleanup/reinstalling) so I starting looking for something better.

I just went to config and see where I can tell it to delete the intermediate files. Checked it and testing now.

Cheers!


----------



## HerronScott

FrankinMichigan said:


> I have TiVo Desktop Plus but could not get it to work so I removed it from my test computer. It would see my PRO (the label Living Room was observed) but never showed any shows that were recorded. Complained about network issue. I did apply a patch, twice, even turned off the firewall and Norton just to see if they were the problem but never got past that point (after 3 hours of installing/cleanup/reinstalling) so I starting looking for something better.


This would be due to the certificates expiring. There is a thread here where someone has produced updated certificates if you wanted to try it again.

Scott


----------



## FrankinMichigan

HerronScott said:


> This would be due to the certificates expiring. There is a thread here where someone has produced updated certificates if you wanted to try it again.
> 
> Scott


I have got both pyTivo and kmttg to work, at least in manual mode (me picking what shows to download). Just wondering if TiVo Desktop Plus would give me anything 'more' than these two programs (auto-downloading, better encoding, more flexibility, etc).

Thanks!


----------



## mlippert

FrankinMichigan said:


> I have got both pyTivo and kmttg to work, at least in manual mode (me picking what shows to download). Just wondering if TiVo Desktop Plus would give me anything 'more' than these two programs (auto-downloading, better encoding, more flexibility, etc).


Nope. kmttg provides much more/better functionality that _TiVo Desktop_. The only thing I'd say you would want from the _TiVo Desktop_ is the "TiVo DirectShow Filter" it installs. That's where the install and partial uninstall comes in.

From the kmttg wiki kmttg / Wiki / using_kmttg:


> Decrypting TS downloads is much more susceptible to problems compared to PS downloads. "tivodecode" cannot be used to decrypt TS TiVo downloads. "tivolibre" program can handle TS TiVo file decryption, but there are known to be issues that can lead to non decrypted video frames or complete failure to decrypt. The cleanest method to decrypt TS TiVo downloads is using Windows DirectShow methods such as "DirectShow Dump" or "VideoRedo". Those programs only work on Windows platform and also require that you have installed at least a partial TiVo Desktop installation which has the DirectShow filter needed for decrypting TiVo files.


----------



## FrankinMichigan

mlippert said:


> Nope. kmttg provides much more/better functionality that _TiVo Desktop_. The only thing I'd say you would want from the _TiVo Desktop_ is the "TiVo DirectShow Filter" it installs. That's where the install and partial uninstall comes in.
> 
> From the kmttg wiki kmttg / Wiki / using_kmttg:


OK. Thanks. From what I tried so far both are working to download and copy shows to my laptop for viewing with VLC without issues. For right now until we are back from our next trip, I will manually download the shows with pyTivo (which has been the easier/quicker of the two) and work with kmttg automation when I get back.

Greatly appreciate everyone's help in bringing me up to speed on using TiVo and supplemental programs to get shows for viewing on my laptop when off the grid.

Frank


----------



## mattack

ThAbtO said:


> No, TS and PS transfers/downloads are basically the same, just the method used is different.
> Both PS and TS would produce the .Tivo file. After they are decrypted, the PS transferred file will be a .MPG file.... the TS would produce a .TS file.
> The main reason to use TS is for shows that were from compressed channels that are h.264 and recorded as MPEG4.


Except TS downloads often have *glitches* in them... and nowadays TS downloads often are un-openable for me (even in VLC and other apps).. I have not figured out any way to predict if I can open them or not.. I try to download, turn off delete.. if it successfully opens after download, then I delete from the Tivo.

so do PS downloads whenever possible (any SD channels you record.. and at least for me until recently, the HD versions of OTA channels were still PS... not anymore).


----------



## mattack

FrankinMichigan said:


> Well, I just tried to do the speed 'change' but I cannot seem to make it work. Is it maybe only for older firmware versions? Or maybe I am doing it wrong.
> I start a show and if I press PLAY then SELECT, it toggles between on and off.
> 
> Do I do the SELECT PLAY SELECT 7 2 SELECT when it is ALREADY in Quickmode?


Maybe 2 doesn't work, since 2 is already slower than the 30% speedup.. Try 5 or something..

but yeah, it is somewhat finicky to get it to take, and I've never figured out exactly why it sometimes works and sometimes doesn't.. it does seem to be some sort of state machine issue with the Tivo.. (the state machine of reading remote control inputs)


----------



## ThAbtO

mattack said:


> Maybe 2 doesn't work, since 2 is already slower than the 30% speedup.. Try 5 or something..
> 
> but yeah, it is somewhat finicky to get it to take, and I've never figured out exactly why it sometimes works and sometimes doesn't.. it does seem to be some sort of state machine issue with the Tivo.. (the state machine of reading remote control inputs)


What does this have anything to do with KMTTG and downloads? Its only for playback and quick mode.


----------



## ej42137

ThAbtO said:


> What does this have anything to do with KMTTG and downloads? Its only for playback and quick mode.


kmttg is the only reliable way to enter SPS backdoors.


----------



## ThAbtO

ej42137 said:


> kmttg is the only reliable way to enter SPS backdoors.


Yes, but the last posts seem to be about speeding up downloads.


----------



## slowbiscuit

ej42137 said:


> kmttg is the only reliable way to enter SPS backdoors.


I have no issues entering codes with the remote while playing a recording. Just have to be reasonably fast enough entering them for stuff like quick play speed. But the only two I use are fast pause clear and quick play speed.


----------



## mattack

ThAbtO said:


> What does this have anything to do with KMTTG and downloads? Its only for playback and quick mode.


It has to do with me answering his question, because I originally told him a way to avoid having to download shows JUST to watch faster than realtime.. (which is what I thought he was doing.)

jeez.

(BTW, nobody ever answered my kmttg-related question whether there was a way to use it to mark every recording as keep until I delete)


----------



## lew

Dan203 said:


> There is nothing on the market that can automatically detect commercials 100% on US based TV recordings. I've seen shows that cut to black, for several seconds, in the middle of the show causing a commercial break detection that cuts part of the show and shows that use a cross fade directly from the show into the commercial making it look like it's all one scene. You should always verify the cuts before outputting, regardless of which software you used to do the detection.


True but the real question is how to remove commercials and the answer is to use KMTTG option to use tivo skip mode data. Do we care how much human intervention by tivo employees is required?
I wonder how much adjusting has to be done after tivos automatically detects


----------



## Dan203

lew said:


> True but the real question is how to remove commercials and the answer is to use KMTTG option to use tivo skip mode data. Do we care how much human intervention by tivo employees is required?
> I wonder how much adjusting has to be done after tivos automatically detects


Even those aren't perfect. Had several shows where the skip data was wrong and it jumped into the show. So I'd still highly recommend you do some sort of verification before cutting instead of just depending 100% on automation.


----------



## reneg

mattack said:


> (BTW, nobody ever answered my kmttg-related question whether there was a way to use it to mark every recording as keep until I delete)


Short answer is no. You'll have to mark them manually. A shortcut for changing setting on 30+ programs to: "Until I Delete" ?


----------



## mlippert

Dan203 said:


> Even those aren't perfect. Had several shows where the skip data was wrong and it jumped into the show. So I'd still highly recommend you do some sort of verification before cutting instead of just depending 100% on automation.


I'm just supporting what Dan said. I use the skip mode marks whenever possible because they are much closer to *all* of the commercials than the heuristic methods.
BUT I always scan and have to adjust the skip mode cut marks, sometimes more than others, and sometimes (rarely) they are very very wrong.


----------



## XBR

Since I am using VRD V6 to reencode to MP4, I do not select the QS Fix option; however, a qsfix job that calls VRD is enqueued anyway. According to @Dan203, this is largely superfluous when recoding with VRD. Any idea why the qsfix job is created even though the option is not selected?


----------



## Dan203

XBR said:


> Since I am using VRD V6 to reencode to MP4, I do not select the QS Fix option; however, a qsfix job that calls VRD is enqueued anyway. According to @Dan203, this is largely superfluous when recoding with VRD. Any idea why the qsfix job is created even though the option is not selected?


If kmttg is setting the bitrate manually anyway then it's actually slightly faster to use QSF. If they're using the automatic recode settings then there is a disadvantage to using QSF when recoding. I haven't really used kmttg extensively so I don't know what options it has or exactly how it interacts with VideoReDo.


----------



## Digital Man

I lost all my recordings when the hard drive died in my Bolt+. As I'm setting up the new one, I'd like to investigate back up strategies. I had used kmttg in the past manually to back things up, but of course hadn't done a manual backup in a long time. I'm now looking for a way to automatically back my recordings up to my PC at minimum. What would be super awesome is if i could set it up to delete a recording off my PC automatically when it is deleted off the Tivo. Can kmttg (or anything else you suggest) do this kind of automatic backup?

Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

Digital Man said:


> I lost all my recordings when the hard drive died in my Bolt+. As I'm setting up the new one, I'd like to investigate back up strategies. I had used kmttg in the past manually to back things up, but of course hadn't done a manual backup in a long time. I'm now looking for a way to automatically back my recordings up to my PC at minimum. What would be super awesome is if i could set it up to delete a recording off my PC automatically when it is deleted off the Tivo. Can kmttg (or anything else you suggest) do this kind of automatic backup?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, KMTTG can do this and it is not an actual backup, the shows are usable. After decrypt, they are actually either a MPG or TS file that any video player can play. The passes can be backup and restore from KMTTG.


----------



## shiffrin

I've been using kmttg (as a service) for years with no problems. I realized yesterday that some recently recorded files hadn't been transferred. I checked the kmttg.log and it said it was shut down a day or so ago. I tried to restart the service and it said the service won't start and showed error 1067. kmttg itself runs fine when started as a program. I tried to remove the service and re-install it and it did this with no errors but still the service won't start. I have Java 1.8.0_241 installed. I haven't made any recent changes to software that I am aware of.

Looking in my kmttg.log.0 file, there are some file transfer errors that I've never seen before. Here are a few of them:

2020_03_06_16:15:28 >> DOWNLOADING FROM 'Roamio Den' C:\Kmttg\The Rachel Maddow Show\s2020e46 - 03-05-2020.TiVo ...
2020_03_06_16:15:28 http://192.168.1.118:80/download/Th...wPlaying&id=94995&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
2020_03_06_16:15:28 ERROR: http IO exception for: http://192.168.1.118:80/download/Th...wPlaying&id=94995&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
2020_03_06_16:15:28 ERROR: Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://192.168.1.118:80/download/Th...wPlaying&id=94995&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
2020_03_06_16:15:30 ERROR: Download failed to file: C:\Kmttg\The Rachel Maddow Show\s2020e46 - 03-05-2020.TiVo
2020_03_06_16:15:30 NOTE: s2020e46 - 03-05-2020.TiVo: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 30 seconds.

It waits, tries again and gets the same error and eventually gives up. It then tries to transfer another program and goes through the same thing.

Any suggestions?


----------



## XBR

Don’t know why the service won’t start, but as far as the downloads failing, are they configured for PS? Is it possible that the transmission’s encoding changed to H.264 so now must be downloaded as TS?


----------



## shiffrin

XBR said:


> Don't know why the service won't start, but as far as the downloads failing, are they configured for PS? Is it possible that the transmission's encoding changed to H.264 so now must be downloaded as TS?


I have TS downloads enabled - the tag on the URL says x-tivo-mpeg-ts


----------



## shiffrin

shiffrin said:


> I've been using kmttg (as a service) for years with no problems. I realized yesterday that some recently recorded files hadn't been transferred. I checked the kmttg.log and it said it was shut down a day or so ago. I tried to restart the service and it said the service won't start and showed error 1067. kmttg itself runs fine when started as a program. I tried to remove the service and re-install it and it did this with no errors but still the service won't start. I have Java 1.8.0_241 installed. I haven't made any recent changes to software that I am aware of.


I've been doing more work on this. I rebooted the Tivo and I can now do Auto Transfers by using the GUI (using the "once" option). I still can't start the KMTTG service on my computer. They are TS downloads and everything is working fine except the service.


----------



## moyekj

Per the Wiki make sure service is set to run using your account, not default service account.


----------



## singemfrc

After having the HD fail in my Bolt+ and finding that apparently all or almost all Bolt+'s had defective hard drives causing TiVo to discontinue them, TiVo unspurprisingly replaced it with a 3TB Bolt Vox instead, which has the newer software on it - and I noticed tonight that apparently the SPS7#S shortcut to adjust the quickplay speed doesn't work on the new software. 
Weird, cause these were just added to kmttg 1 version ago, and it says for newer software. Yet it worked on my old Bolt+ but doesn't work on my newer Bolt Vox. Does anyone know if there's an updated way of doing this on this box? I was really kinda loving being able to speed it up from 1.2 to 1.4x or more.


----------



## HerronScott

singemfrc said:


> and I noticed tonight that apparently the SPS7#S shortcut to adjust the quickplay speed doesn't work on the new software.
> Weird, cause these were just added to kmttg 1 version ago, and it says for newer software. Yet it worked on my old Bolt+ but doesn't work on my newer Bolt Vox. Does anyone know if there's an updated way of doing this on this box? I was really kinda loving being able to speed it up from 1.2 to 1.4x or more.


I think that backdoor only works with TE3. You could downgrade from TE4 to TE3 but would lose all your shows, voice capabilities and autoskip.

Scott


----------



## shiffrin

moyekj said:


> Per the Wiki make sure service is set to run using your account, not default service account.


I had that problem in the past, so that was the first thing I checked and it is set correctly. When it fails from the wrong account it usually gives an access denied message and that is not what I am getting. I get a 1067 - service failed to start.


----------



## mlippert

singemfrc said:


> After having the HD fail in my Bolt+ and finding that apparently all or almost all Bolt+'s had defective hard drives causing TiVo to discontinue them, TiVo unspurprisingly replaced it with a 3TB Bolt Vox instead, which has the newer software on it - and I noticed tonight that apparently the SPS7#S shortcut to adjust the quickplay speed doesn't work on the new software.
> Weird, cause these were just added to kmttg 1 version ago, and it says for newer software. Yet it worked on my old Bolt+ but doesn't work on my newer Bolt Vox. Does anyone know if there's an updated way of doing this on this box? I was really kinda loving being able to speed it up from 1.2 to 1.4x or more.


This happened to me too and I got my bolt replaced with a vox. The very first thing I did was to downgrade it from the new hydra interface to the old interface. So if you don't want the new interface (I actually only recently saw it in all it's hideous glory on someone else's tivo, and hate it for the UI, as well as wanting removed functionality back), I'd suggest that before you get many shows recorded on the new Vox, you downgrade it.


----------



## Mikeguy

mlippert said:


> This happened to me too and I got my bolt replaced with a vox. The very first thing I did was to downgrade it from the new hydra interface to the old interface. So if you don't want the new interface (I actually only recently saw it *in all it's hideous glory *on someone else's tivo, and hate it for the UI, as well as wanting removed functionality back), I'd suggest that before you get many shows recorded on the new Vox, you downgrade it.


No, don't hold back, how do you _really_ feel about TE4/Hydra?


----------



## scottb

Thanks Moyekj, for KMTTG and continuing to support it. One of the most impressive and fun applications I’ve ever seen seen and used. Sure wish you took donations for your efforts. Scott


----------



## KenJ29

Could anyone give me a reference that explains the different encoding profiles, and how they would be used?


----------



## ej42137

KenJ29 said:


> Could anyone give me a reference that explains the different encoding profiles, and how they would be used?


There's a short description displayed to the right of the profile selection. You can look in the .enc file under the kmttg/encode directory to see the skeleton command with the parameters for the program. You can find out what the parameters mean by consulting the respective FFMpeg, HandBrake, or Mencoder documentation, which are all quite extensive. You might also try out useful sounding profiles with short video clips to see what the results are.

I know this isn't very helpful to someone who isn't familiar with those programs. Perhaps someone else can provide a "profiles for dummies" summary.


----------



## andcbii

It looks like ad detect is not working with VideoReDo6. When manually downloading I see this in the kmttg window:

AutoSkip exporting cut points to VRD VPrj file: \\rs-3617xs-1\Videos\New Rips\Tivo\Daniel Tigers Neighborhood\Daniel Tigers Neighborhood - 01x16 - Be a Vegetable Taster Daniel Tries a New Food.VPrj
(video file used: \\rs-3617xs-1\Videos\New Rips\Tivo\Daniel Tigers Neighborhood\Daniel Tigers Neighborhood - 01x16 - Be a Vegetable Taster Daniel Tries a New Food.ts)

The VPrj file that is created has no cuts, when i manually run ad detect with VRD6 I get cuts. I see VRD6 getting used for qsfix, so I think my settings are correct. No windows popup for the adscan. When i'm running as a service the VPrj file isn't even created and I only see this in the log:

2020_03_23_23:38:52 C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe //nologo C:\Users\Local_Admin\Desktop\kmttg_v2.2q\VRDscripts\adscan.vbs "\\rs-3617xs-1\Videos\New Rips\Tivo\Rugrats\Rugrats - 01x04 - Grandpas Teeth Momma Trauma.mpg" "\\rs-3617xs-1\Videos\New Rips\Tivo\Rugrats\Rugrats - 01x04 - Grandpas Teeth Momma Trauma.VPrj" /l:C:\Users\Local_Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\VRDLock2431619447565588672.tmp /m 

I'm on kmttg v2.4o


----------



## philt56

Is there a reason why kmttg is not finding both my TiVo’s? It finds one and I can see the now playing list fine. 

I tried manually adding the other under configure using the IP address that tivo desktop shows in its server options but it doesn’t work.


----------



## mlippert

philt56 said:


> Is there a reason why kmttg is not finding both my TiVo's? It finds one and I can see the now playing list fine.
> 
> I tried manually adding the other under configure using the IP address that tivo desktop shows in its server options but it doesn't work.


If I remember correctly, when I had to add a Tivo manually to kmttg, I frequently had to add it via configure, and then exit and restart kmttg before it found the Tivo I had added. If you've tried that, then I have no other suggestions, sorry.


----------



## ThAbtO

philt56 said:


> Is there a reason why kmttg is not finding both my TiVo's? It finds one and I can see the now playing list fine.
> 
> I tried manually adding the other under configure using the IP address that tivo desktop shows in its server options but it doesn't work.


The IP on that Tivo may have changed. Look on that Tivo under Network.


----------



## philt56

mlippert said:


> If I remember correctly, when I had to add a Tivo manually to kmttg, I frequently had to add it via configure, and then exit and restart kmttg before it found the Tivo I had added. If you've tried that, then I have no other suggestions, sorry.


That worked! Thank you very much!

not sure why it didn't automatically find it but good enough


----------



## wireman121

Recently upgraded to Windows 10 64-bit. I normally connect to the PC running KMTTG via Remote Desktop and for years haven't experienced any issues. Suddenly over the last week, when I connect to the PC the KMTTG window is not refreshing. I'm able to press the "refresh" button and I can see in the title bar that its refreshing, but the entire contents of the window don't update. The software itself continues to work, as it is processing downloads, and autoskipping from the TiVo, but I have to close out and restart it everytime I connect to the PC if I want to see any of the GUI function correctly.

Anyone else experiencing this? or have any recommendations? I tried uninstalling and reinstalling Java, both 32 and 64 bit in case that was the issue.


----------



## wireman121

Also, was hoping to re-request some additional features be added....
1) Option (per show) on auto transfers to wait until kmttg has obtained the autoskip data before processing a show for auto transfer that way, if the autoskip data exists it will use that to perform cuts. Additionally,
2) Option (per show) to skip reviewing cuts when there is skipdata downloaded, so that the process is completely automated without needing review, but only when there is autoskip data

I would like these options to be on a per show basis, so shows that dont have skipdata and use comskip will still pop up the review window for processing. As I know which shows will have skipdata beforehand, a check box for this would really help. And moving the vrdreview option to a per show checkbox instead of global always made sense to me too - as some comskip runs on shows consistently come out perfect and other shows don't...

Also - I have a custom script that uses [mpegFile_cut] for the filename, but because some of my auto transfers dont have commercials (showtime) there is no cut filename, and the custom script fails. Is there a argument to use for the "last" filename instead? Or a way to make kmttg rename the file to [mpegFile_cut] without actually cutting?


----------



## minimeh

wireman121 said:


> Recently upgraded to Windows 10 64-bit. I normally connect to the PC running KMTTG via Remote Desktop and for years haven't experienced any issues. Suddenly over the last week, when I connect to the PC the KMTTG window is not refreshing. I'm able to press the "refresh" button and I can see in the title bar that its refreshing, but the entire contents of the window don't update. The software itself continues to work, as it is processing downloads, and autoskipping from the TiVo, but I have to close out and restart it everytime I connect to the PC if I want to see any of the GUI function correctly.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this? or have any recommendations? I tried uninstalling and reinstalling Java, both 32 and 64 bit in case that was the issue.


A couple of us ran into this. It seems to be a problem with hardware video acceleration. After googling, I tried using an undocumented switch for the Java runtime and haven't had a problem since (it's been months). Here's my command line:


Code:


"C:\path\to\javaw.exe" -Dprism.order=sw -jar C:\path\to\kmttg.jar

@reneg changed the video driver for RDP and that seemed to work for him. See 
this post for more.


----------



## wireman121

@minimeh thanks. While I'm sure the video driver for RDP would also fix it, the java switch seems to have resolved it as well.


----------



## crcraig41us

kmttg v2.4o, Windows 10

I'm running kmttg as a service, set up to pull several shows daily. When I start the service, it immediately finds any new shows and downloads them. So there doesn't seem to be any issues with permissions, access, etc. The service stays running, but in subsequent days it does not download any new shows. Both Windows and kmttg GUI say that the service is running. If I stop/start the service (from either UI), kmttg immediately sees the new shows and downloads them. This used to happen "once in a while" (meaning it would work for a few weeks or more, but fail occasionally) but lately (both with a previous kmttg version and the latest) it is happening 100% of the time.

Any ideas what to look at? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jth tv

Where does kmttg get season and episode number ? Is it from within the .TiVo file ? If so what program is it using ?


----------



## slowbiscuit

OK I've got a weird one - autoskip quit working. I'm running 2.4o and the skip entries for all shows are in the table (there's only a couple right now) but when I play a show kmttg does not log that it sees playback and then doesn't do skips. I can manually refresh the NPL with no issue, can get the ToDo, SPs, even do remote control just fine. It's been fine for years, the javaw.exe rule is still in the firewall, just quit for some unknown reason.

It looks like it can't detect that a show is playing for it to do skips, but I can't figure out why. Every other function in kmttg appears to be normal - there's no connection errors logged etc.


----------



## ej42137

jth tv said:


> Where does kmttg get season and episode number ? Is it from within the .TiVo file ? If so what program is it using ?


It issues a remote procedure call using the Mind interface directly to the local TiVo to get the metatdata for the object in question, which could be (for example) a program, a series or a channel. It's all done by kmttg itself, which is written in Java.


----------



## mattack

Since kmttg can show me metadata for things I can't download (e.g. protected shows or shows currently recording), is there any way kmttg could let me still make a metadata file for these shows? Even if it's "fake", and doesn't have all of the info that the real metadata file has.

I use these often to keep track of what episodes of a show I've seen or not, esp things that repeat often and I may delete some time to catch another airing..


----------



## minimeh

slowbiscuit said:


> OK I've got a weird one - autoskip quit working.


Is it possible that you inadvertently tuned to channel 0? That tells kmttg to suspend auto-skipping. Just try tuning to channel 1 to reset that.


----------



## ej42137

mattack said:


> Since kmttg can show me metadata for things I can't download (e.g. protected shows or shows currently recording), is there any way kmttg could let me still make a metadata file for these shows? Even if it's "fake", and doesn't have all of the info that the real metadata file has.
> 
> I use these often to keep track of what episodes of a show I've seen or not, esp things that repeat often and I may delete some time to catch another airing..


If you right-click on a show, select "Episode Info", output to a table, select all the episodes, right-click and select "Display Data", then you will get JSON data in the message log for the episodes of a show. You could cut and paste that into a file and extract anything you want from it. It's very easy to process JSON files with Python.

If you just wanted an episode list, you could instead create a CSV file from the Episode Info.


----------



## slowbiscuit

minimeh said:


> Is it possible that you inadvertently tuned to channel 0? That tells kmttg to suspend auto-skipping. Just try tuning to channel 1 to reset that.


Good idea, almost forgot that but I tuned to channel 1 and it's still not working. How can I enable full debug logging?

EDIT: Duh, figured out the problem - somehow my main Tivo was disabled in the autoskip service menu (File menu). I have NO idead how this happened other than it may have something to do with the screen refresh not working with RDP. I fixed that with your very helpful java cmdline option upthread (-Dprism.order=sw).

Thanks for your help.


----------



## doopx

hi,

I need oracle java 1.8 for debian based linux, how do i get it? thx
also any other help to get it running?

mny thx


----------



## Joe Siegler

Can KMTTG do this? 

Is it possible when you're using decrypt to have the resultant file retain the time/date stamp of the original file?


----------



## moyekj

If anyone has ability to provide DECRYPTED .IPA file of latest TiVo iOS app please PM me. The current certificate kmttg is using for MindRPC functionality expires December of this year and so unless a newer one is found along with reverse engineering the password then kmttg will permanently lose all RPC functionality.
Thanks.


----------



## ej42137

doopx said:


> hi,
> 
> I need oracle java 1.8 for debian based linux, how do i get it? thx
> also any other help to get it running?
> 
> mny thx


Go to the Oracle Web site, here. You will have to register before you can download. Fuller instructions for Ubuntu (a Debian derivative) here.

So did your ISP turn off Google or what?


----------



## mattack

Joe Siegler said:


> Can KMTTG do this?
> 
> Is it possible when you're using decrypt to have the resultant file retain the time/date stamp of the original file?


oooh, you mean the actual file settings. I was going to suggest looking into the filename settings.

do you mean the time on the tivo? otherwise, if you mean the downloaded file, they're likely to be within a minute or two anyway?


----------



## LarryAtHome

moyekj said:


> unless a newer one is found along with reverse engineering the password then kmttg will permanently lose all RPC functionality.


Without this functionality, will the recording transfers from the TiVo to a PC also end?


----------



## ThAbtO

no, only the extra functions, passes, etc.


----------



## mlippert

ThAbtO said:


> no, only the extra functions, passes, etc.


Actually I was wondering about the other info that needs access to the mind server such as show season/episode numbers.


----------



## moyekj

mlippert said:


> Actually I was wondering about the other info that needs access to the mind server such as show season/episode numbers.


Yes, the show information stored on the TiVo itself is very limited, so metadata information would be very limited without RPC.

Note that I have not received any PMs on the decrypted .IPA request yet so not looking good. I don't even own an Apple device so no chance I could attempt it myself.


----------



## mlippert

moyekj said:


> Yes, the show information stored on the TiVo itself is very limited, so metadata information would be very limited without RPC.
> 
> Note that I have not received any PMs on the decrypted .IPA request yet so not looking good. I don't even own an Apple device so no chance I could attempt it myself.


Yeah I don't own any Apple devices either, but my fingers are crossed, and we do still have a some time for someone to come forward with it.


----------



## snerd

I have an iPhone but I haven't updated the TiVo app because it sounds like the latest rev is broken. I've never learned how to poke around the innerds, but I've done that on a Nexus 7 tablet and I'm willing to try it on the iPhone if someone can give me some hints as to what tools I need.

Also have an iPad that I could update to the latest TiVo app.


----------



## moyekj

snerd said:


> I have an iPhone but I haven't updated the TiVo app because it sounds like the latest rev is broken. I've never learned how to poke around the innerds, but I've done that on a Nexus 7 tablet and I'm willing to try it on the iPhone if someone can give me some hints as to what tools I need.
> 
> Also have an iPad that I could update to the latest TiVo app.


Per information I was told what worked in the past was Jailbreaking the iOS device using jailbreaks like electra or unc0ver which then allow retrieving and decrypting the .ipa file. However those methods apparently only work properly for older iOS versions 11.x or earlier. My contact had to use different jailbreak method (checkra1n) for newer iOS releases, but then was not able to decrypt the .ipa file properly. So would seem it's easier for old versions of iOS.


----------



## snerd

moyekj said:


> Per information I was told what worked in the past was Jailbreaking the iOS device using jailbreaks like electra or unc0ver which then allow retrieving and decrypting the .ipa file. However those methods apparently only work properly for older iOS versions 11.x or earlier. My contact had to use different jailbreak method (checkra1n) for newer iOS releases, but then was not able to decrypt the .ipa file properly. So would seem it's easier for old versions of iOS.


My iPad is quite old, it says it is iOS 9.3.5 and that it is up to date.


----------



## moyekj

snerd said:


> My iPad is quite old, it says it is iOS 9.3.5 and that it is up to date.


Sounds perfect! I wonder if it will even run the latest TiVo iOS app though? If so then that would be very encouraging.


----------



## snerd

moyekj said:


> Sounds perfect! I wonder if it will even run the latest TiVo iOS app though? If so then that would be very encouraging.


Sadly, I get a network error when trying to use the old TiVo app that was installed years ago (I rarely use the iPad). The new TiVo app won't install because it requires iOS 12.

My iPhone is iOS 13, so it sounds like I'm not going to be much help.


----------



## RedMan8

New problem... I think it must be my Java settings somehow but it only happens after KMTTG has been running for a while. I can't click on any menu items or right-click on any shows, otherwise I get the errors in this photo:
<guess I can't share a google photo's photo?>


----------



## RedMan8

Like it can't create the pop-up window when right-clicking or clicking a menu item?

I can't figure out how to get it to happen "on purpose" - but after a few hours of running it just magically starts erroring.
The only fix I've found is to exit the program and re-launch, but of course I need to finish reviewing commercial cuts etc before that.

It still loops and cuts commercials, etc... so I have no way to know if it's "broken" until I try to click on something.

WEIRD!!


----------



## ThAbtO

I have noticed one issue with KMTTG, the Remote/info tab is not working anymore. Even if i updated to the latest (2.4o).


----------



## minimeh

Might be an isolated problem as a quick check here on two machines was okay.

Do you see any clues in the message window? Maybe try rebooting your Tivo? Maybe try running kmttg with the debug flag to see if clues appear in the log?


----------



## RedMan8

The debug log is a great idea!
Yea - I've not only reboot the TiVo and computer - but I swapped out the TiVo hard drive with a brand new one. Still happens. I've used KMTTG for several years (love it)!


----------



## RedMan8

Interesting... the only debug output I can find is "Save Messages To File". That would be fine except when I'm having the issue I can't click any menu items or right-click the window (both of those things just error and don't open the menu).

Is there another option that just logs everything?


----------



## kpeters59

Is there any chance this is related to the Hardware Acceleration issue posted a few issues back?

That fix solved my issue that has similarities to what you're describing.

-KP


----------



## RedMan8

interesting... video driver display stuff - yea, maybe!

OK - I made a bat file with the java switch options and it's running that way right now. I'll report back!


----------



## slowbiscuit

minimeh said:


> Maybe try running kmttg with the debug flag to see if clues appear in the log?


I wish the debug log had timestamps, the Logger class does this easily. Helps a lot to troubleshoot intermittent issues.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> If anyone has ability to provide DECRYPTED .IPA file of latest TiVo iOS app please PM me. The current certificate kmttg is using for MindRPC functionality expires December of this year and so unless a newer one is found along with reverse engineering the password then kmttg will permanently lose all RPC functionality.
> Thanks.


BUMP. Still no responses.


----------



## minimeh

minimeh said:


> ThAbtO said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed one issue with KMTTG, the Remote/info tab is not working anymore. Even if i updated to the latest (2.4o).
> 
> 
> 
> Might be an isolated problem as a quick check here on two machines was okay.
> 
> Do you see any clues in the message window? Maybe try rebooting your Tivo? Maybe try running kmttg with the debug flag to see if clues appear in the log?
Click to expand...

Apologies for the ambiguity, my response was intended for @ThAbtO's problem.


----------



## scottb

RedMan8 said:


> interesting... video driver display stuff - yea, maybe!
> 
> OK - I made a bat file with the java switch options and it's running that way right now. I'll report back!


I posted here before I saw you experiencing the same thing: KMTTG 2.4o new issue possibly related to upgrade to Java 8 Update 251 (64-bit)?


----------



## RedMan8

YES!
And for the record - it's still happening, even with the undocumented java switch I've tried.
I'm glad I'm not the only one but it's so hard to debug. Google searches have found nothing!

ETA: I'm downgrading my Java to version 8u202 (removing version 8-251).


----------



## scottb

RedMan8 said:


> YES!
> And for the record - it's still happening, even with the undocumented java switch I've tried.
> I'm glad I'm not the only one but it's so hard to debug. Google searches have found nothing!
> 
> ETA: I'm downgrading my Java to version 8u202 (removing version 8-251).


I will be very interested in hearing the outcome of your downgrading Java, and the result it has in resolving this issue.


----------



## RedMan8

Confirmed - I have NOT had any issues since I downgraded Java to 8u202. This is the longest KMTTG has been running without erroring on menu clicks.


----------



## scottb

RedMan8 said:


> Confirmed - I have NOT had any issues since I downgraded Java to 8u202. This is the longest KMTTG has been running without erroring on menu clicks.


Okay. I too have downgraded my Java from 8-251 to 8-202. I believe that will fix this new issue. I will post here again if it doesn't.


----------



## Joe Siegler

mattack said:


> oooh, you mean the actual file settings. I was going to suggest looking into the filename settings.
> 
> do you mean the time on the tivo? otherwise, if you mean the downloaded file, they're likely to be within a minute or two anyway?


No, I mean on the file on my computer. I have a large archive of old .TiVo files. Say for example 01x01 of Show X is on my computer with a time date stamp when I originally copied it. 13 Oct 2012 @ 00:57.

Today, I take kmttg - run decypt on it, and the resultant file has a time date stamp of when decrypt was run, not the original file date/time.

What I'm looking to do is see if there's a way for kmttg to retain the time date stamp of 13 Oct 2012 @ 00:57 automatically. I can do that myself manually, but it's a big pain, as I have to do it one by one for each file. Was really hoping there was a way for kmttg to retain the time/date stamp from the .TiVo file to the decrypted file automatically.


----------



## ThAbtO

Joe Siegler said:


> What I'm looking to do is see if there's a way for kmttg to retain the time date stamp of


There is nothing that can do that. The only way you might be able to do it is to reset the computer clock prior to doing the file transfer/job, etc.


----------



## Joe Siegler

ThAbtO said:


> There is nothing that can do that. The only way you might be able to do it is to reset the computer clock prior to doing the file transfer/job, etc.


That's still manual, and would need to be done for each file. I was just hoping there was something I was missing where it could read the time/date stamp of the source file and do something with it.


----------



## mlippert

Joe Siegler said:


> That's still manual, and would need to be done for each file. I was just hoping there was something I was missing where it could read the time/date stamp of the source file and do something with it.


You want the Windows equivalent of the unix touch command touch(1) - Linux manual page


Code:


touch -r original-file new-file

That would set the date of the new-file to that of the original-file. I'm pretty sure there is a Windows equivalent but didn't find it in 3 minutes of googling.


----------



## mattack

ThAbtO said:


> There is nothing that can do that. The only way you might be able to do it is to reset the computer clock prior to doing the file transfer/job, etc.


of course there is "something" that could do that. e.g. a script could have an option to do that. Also, don't things like tar keep mod dates of the files inside intact?


----------



## Joe Siegler

mlippert said:


> You want the Windows equivalent of the unix touch command touch(1) - Linux manual page
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> touch -r original-file new-file
> 
> That would set the date of the new-file to that of the original-file. I'm pretty sure there is a Windows equivalent but didn't find it in 3 minutes of googling.


Well, I'm on a Mac, and I have been doing that from Terminal, but it occurred to me there should be a way to automate it. This is what I've been doing:

touch -t 201612072340.23 01* (after manually looking at time/date of old file)

I didn't know there was a way to pick up the date like that. I'll give it a try.


----------



## mlippert

@Joe Siegler Since you are comfortable doing stuff from the terminal I thought this might help.
However it may need some tweaking because AFAIK the Mac bash is outdated, but here's a bash script that might help you:



Code:


#! /usr/bin/env bash
# Find every mp4 file and set it's timestamp to that of the matching tivo file

for vid_file in *.mp4
do
    # remove the vid_file extension and append .tivo
    tivo_file=${vid_file%.*}.tivo

    # check that the tivo file exists
    if [[ -f $tivo_file ]]
    then
        # make the date of the vid file match the tivo file
        touch -r $tivo_file $vid_file
    fi
done


----------



## moyekj

> If anyone has ability to provide DECRYPTED .IPA file of latest TiVo iOS app please PM me. The current certificate kmttg is using for MindRPC functionality expires December of this year and so unless a newer one is found along with reverse engineering the password then kmttg will permanently lose all RPC functionality.
> Thanks.





> BUMP. Still no responses.


Final BUMP. Note that without RPC functionality I consider this a dead project and will probably abandon it altogether.


----------



## mlippert

@dlfl How does Metagenerator 3 get its show series/episode numbers? I'm guessing it does it differently than kmttg which uses the TiVo MindRPC?


----------



## moyekj

mlippert said:


> @dlfl How does Metagenerator 3 get its show series/episode numbers? I'm guessing it does it differently than kmttg which uses the TiVo MindRPC?


I give him PEM certificate file based on kmttg certificate, so that is same one expiring in December.


----------



## Joe Siegler

mlippert said:


> @Joe Siegler Since you are comfortable doing stuff from the terminal I thought this might help.
> However it may need some tweaking because AFAIK the Mac bash is outdated, but here's a bash script that might help you:


Default terminal is now zsh. I'll take a look at it. Tkx for the idea.


----------



## dlfl

mlippert said:


> @dlfl How does Metagenerator 3 get its show series/episode numbers? I'm guessing it does it differently than kmttg which uses the TiVo MindRPC?





moyekj said:


> I give him PEM certificate file based on kmttg certificate, so that is same one expiring in December.


MG3's primary source for almost all TV series metadata is theTVDB.com. TiVo mind RPC is used only for seriesID and programID and if a valid certificate file isn't found by December those items will no longer be available.


----------



## snerd

moyekj said:


> Final BUMP. Note that without RPC functionality I consider this a dead project and will probably abandon it altogether.


Is there any chance the PEM certificate could be extracted from an Android version of the TiVo app?


----------



## moyekj

snerd said:


> Is there any chance the PEM certificate could be extracted from an Android version of the TiVo app?


Doubtful. I did get in contact with someone who is looking at that but I don't think it's going anywhere. The last 4 certificates have come from the iOS app, so that's the one we figured out how to reverse engineer a while back, but can only be done from decrypted .IPA. Also note there's no guarantee even with decrypted .IPA file that I can figure out the password for the certificate if the obfuscation method of the password has changed significantly compared to older iOS apps.


----------



## Joe Siegler

mlippert said:


> @Joe Siegler Since you are comfortable doing stuff from the terminal I thought this might help.
> However it may need some tweaking because AFAIK the Mac bash is outdated, but here's a bash script that might help you:


It worked! Made it super easy to pick up an entire directory of changes. Only thing I had to change was rename all my files. This script didn't like the fact that my filenames had a ton of spaces in them, and that caused the script to fail.

I used "Better Finder Rename" to replace all the spaces with an underscore. Ran the script, and bam - did what I wanted. Re-ran the Rename program to reverse the space and underscore thing, and it did exactly what I wanted.

Thanks a ton for that! Major time saver.


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> Final BUMP. Note that without RPC functionality I consider this a dead project and will probably abandon it altogether.


wait, do you mean even show downloading won't work?

If that'll still work, I hope it's kept available.


----------



## moyekj

mattack said:


> wait, do you mean even show downloading won't work?
> 
> If that'll still work, I hope it's kept available.


With crappy metadata downloads will work, but I don't download from TiVos and only the rpc functionality of kmttg is useful to me and that's going away. Frankly I'm sick of outrageous cable bills and TiVo is not what it once was, so my interest has declined considerably anyway, so this is the final nail.


----------



## nazopo

moyekj said:


> Per information I was told what worked in the past was Jailbreaking the iOS device using jailbreaks like electra or unc0ver which then allow retrieving and decrypting the .ipa file. However those methods apparently only work properly for older iOS versions 11.x or earlier. My contact had to use different jailbreak method (checkra1n) for newer iOS releases, but then was not able to decrypt the .ipa file properly. So would seem it's easier for old versions of iOS.


Did your contact try to use frida-ios-dump when attempting to decrypt the .IPA file?


----------



## HerronScott

moyekj said:


> Doubtful. I did get in contact with someone who is looking at that but I don't think it's going anywhere. The last 4 certificates have come from the iOS app, so that's the one we figured out how to reverse engineer a while back, but can only be done from decrypted .IPA. Also note there's no guarantee even with decrypted .IPA file that I can figure out the password for the certificate if the obfuscation method of the password has changed significantly compared to older iOS apps.


Hopefully someone will be able to provide this before December. 

Scott


----------



## Joe Siegler

mlippert said:


> @Joe Siegler Since you are comfortable doing stuff from the terminal I thought this might help. However it may need some tweaking because AFAIK the Mac bash is outdated, but here's a bash script that might help you:


Followup. Aside from the spaces issue I mentioned before, I wanted to let you know I'm using macOS Catalina 10.15.4, and this worked fine. Awesome script - thank you again.



moyekj said:


> Final BUMP. Note that without RPC functionality I consider this a dead project and will probably abandon it altogether.


That sucks. I use this for a lot, but would hope that downloading from a TiVo would still work. I have an insanely large collection of things on my computer that I've recorded on my TiVo over the years. I get functionality might change, but if the ability to download from a TiVo is also removed, then WTF - TiVo?



moyekj said:


> With crappy metadata downloads will work, but I don't download from TiVos and only the rpc functionality of kmttg is useful to me and that's going away. Frankly I'm sick of outrageous cable bills and TiVo is not what it once was, so my interest has declined considerably anyway, so this is the final nail.


Well, I'm antenna only, and have been since 2011 due to unemployment at the time. I have a TiVo Bolt OTA, and it works well for that. However, in the last several years, there's been many decisions by TiVo that make me question my loyalty. My first ever TiVo model was in 2000, and I've had many since then. Some of the best features I've loved over the years have been just taken away. This isn't everything, but just a few highlights.

1) KidZone. That's less of a concern now that my kids are 15 and 11, but I used that, and in the middle of using it, they took it away. Yeah, there's parental lock now, but that's NOT THE SAME.

2) The ability to download video podcasts as episodes. I LOVED LOVED LOVED that, and to this day, it's the thing I'm still most pissed about. I loved being able to have it act as an RSS reader of sorts for video podcasts. The new episodes would just slot in with all my other recordings, and I thought it was a totally awesome way to watch those. Gone.

3) The ability to copy programs back ON to my TiVo. This one is the entire reason why I have an archive of like 10-12 TB or so of recorded television from my TiVo's. I would retain them in their original .TiVo archives, so I'd copy 'em back and have all the proper info there. I never liked the idea of decrypting them and keeping a separate file with the details, so I left 'em in their original .TiVo shell. However, now that you can't put things BACK onto a TiVo (well using current software anyway), this means my entire archive of .TiVo files is useless now, so I'm likely going to just decrypt them all, and still keep 'em, but give up the ghost of ever watching them on my TiVo again. 

I'm an Apple person mostly, and love my Apple TV - it's where I do almost all my streaming. The only streaming stuff I do on the TiVo is the Youtube app, and that's only when I'm already on the TiVo and just go to that next. TiVo's streaming stuff is a total failure, and almost 100% useless. If Apple ever comes up with the ability to record OTA programming on an Apple TV box - similar to what Amazon has with the Fire TV recast, I'm done with TiVo most likely. Never thought I'd say that after 20 years, but here we are.


----------



## moyekj

Yes, but without RPC even simple things like Season and Episode numbers which a lot of people use as part of File Naming template will mostly not work since the TiVo file metadata is very sparse and often missing that kind of info. It used to be bad years ago, can only imagine it's worse these days.


----------



## moyekj

nazopo said:


> Did your contact try to use frida-ios-dump when attempting to decrypt the .IPA file?


I'll pass the info along so will see, thanks.


----------



## Joe Siegler

moyekj said:


> Yes, but without RPC even simple things like Season and Episode numbers which a lot of people use as part of File Naming template will mostly not work since the TiVo file metadata is very sparse and often missing that kind of info. It used to be bad years ago, can only imagine it's worse these days.


Well, the only thing I really care about is Series title and episode title. I do most of this manually anyway. Even if I don't get that, I'm pedantic enough to do it manually on my own.


----------



## moyekj

nazopo said:


> Did your contact try to use frida-ios-dump when attempting to decrypt the .IPA file?


He just tried it and no dice unfortunately. Couldn't get the tool to install properly.


----------



## nazopo

moyekj said:


> He just tried it and no dice unfortunately. Couldn't get the tool to install properly.


Ah well I'll keep seeing what I can come up with then.


----------



## mlippert

moyekj said:


> Yes, but without RPC even simple things like Season and Episode numbers which a lot of people use as part of File Naming template will mostly not work since the TiVo file metadata is very sparse and often missing that kind of info. It used to be bad years ago, can only imagine it's worse these days.


I converted pytivo to python 3 and did some work while I was at it to build the video info txt file, and I've was able to duplicate what kmttg writes with the very annoying exception of season and episode numbers. Which are very important for naming the saved files.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> Final BUMP. Note that without RPC functionality I consider this a dead project and will probably abandon it altogether.


Should I get my hopes up that this new jailbreak for IOS will help? unc0ver


----------



## badams888

I've built a program (rtivo) that implements a fully configurable mouse remote for sports shows. It runs along side KMTTG and sends it commands which are relayed to the Tivo via KMTTG's web server interface.

These are the functions it implements. Configurable (ranges) in seconds.


Code:


Skip forward (10-60)    like 30 sec skip but configurable
Skip Ad      (60-360)   2-3 minutes typical for sports
Wheel click  (5-30)     10 secs works well +/-
Shift-Wheel  (60-320)   typically 1 minute works well
half-time    (5-20 min) use 12 for nfl 20 for college games

There's also toggles for,

Pause
Close Captions
Quick mode
Standby

It works best with a good wireless 5 button mouse with tilt-wheel. Continuous wheels work, but ones with digital steps are better.

The design challenge was how to map all those functions onto only the mouse. No keyboard needed, nothing to display, just run, configure, start and close the laptop lid. One uses the normal remote to select and start playing. The tilt-wheel and buttons 4-5 are for toggles and to quit. Mouse motion is ignored and also suppressed (so it won't wander about).

Shift is actually a (long)press of the right mouse button and held down as a shift key. Right click tap to skip N secs, left to skip ads, shifted left to skip halftime.

While it's not as responsive as the regular remote, it's quick enough and works fine along with it, for two-handed control if desired.

The wheel is it's best feature. One can single step a wheel or give it a twirl. Fast twirls are combined into 2 skips; the first is sent immediately while collecting the rest to send in one larger skip. This makes it pretty responsive. When shifted, it can be used to skip +/- minutes quickly.

If there's any interest, see links. It runs on windows only. It's implemented using tcl/tk and comprised of just 2 files w/o anything needing to be installed, one .exe and one script. The tcl/tk .exe is available from sourceforge and is safe to use (8.6.10 gui version required, included in download link also):

Tcl Windows API extension - Browse /Tcl binaries/Tclkits with TWAPI at SourceForge.net

Dropbox - rtivo.zip - Simplify your life

Here's a screen shot:

Dropbox - Clipboard01-rtivo.jpg - Simplify your life


----------



## minimeh

badams888 said:


> I've built a program (rtivo) that implements a fully configurable mouse remote for sports shows.


Ah yes, sports shows. I vaguely remember that, I think.

Clever idea. I wonder how rtivo works with a mouse pad?


----------



## badams888

minimeh said:


> Ah yes, sports shows. I vaguely remember that, I think.
> 
> Clever idea. I wonder how rtivo works with a mouse pad?


Thanks, that's why I wrote it, with only "classic" sports to watch, skipping is even more important. I've used it for golf lately, where they have nice outdoor sunny vistas, something I also sorta remember. But golfers are too slow, hence the wheel at 10 seconds a click in both directions seems just about right.

By mouse pad, I presume you mean a track pad or some such. Tcl gets input events for mouse buttons, mouse wheel, and key strokes. On a track pad, I presume the scrolling area is just sending wheel events, but I haven't actually tested that. But a track pad usually has at least the 2 buttons. I ignore mouse movement, in fact it's important to stifle those, lest the pointer touch something outside the program. Once it's running I don't look at or touch the computer. My mouse works well at 20 feet away.

Edit:

This comment about track pads gave me an idea. I am now using the mouse movement to implement the equivalent of left/right swipes, which map into the mousewheel. I normally turn off the trackpad on my laptop since I can't avoid interference from my palms touching it while typing, but I see mine also has 2 finger up/down gestures that also map to mouse wheel movement. I've updated the screenshot referenced in my earlier post.

End edit

It's not really limited to sports, but since sports seldom have the auto-skipping, I wanted more than just 30 forward, 7 back. And there's lots to skip between the ads too these days.


----------



## Alan747

I hope this is the right way to ask a new question...if not, please advise. 

I would like to understand why Tivo Desktop components run when I use kmttg. I am trying to transfer shows with kmttg from my TiVo Premiere to my Windows 10 computer. Sometimes these transfers go well at 6-10 Mbps, but more often the transfer is painfully slow at 0.3-0.5 Mbps, and at those latter times I get error messages on screen from TiVo Desktop (which I am not intentionally running) stating "Out of memory" and "Access violation at address 77413D63 in module ntdll.dll Write of address 00000014". I presume these errors are related to the very slow transfer speed since they do not occur with faster transfers. 

The only way I can clear these error messages from my screen is to start the task manager and end the TivoNotify process, i.e., they are frozen and don't respond to their own buttons. Even then the computer is not right, for example, left clicking the Windows icon does not bring up the start menu, but right click does work as usual. 

Why is this happening? Does kmttg somehow start TiVo processes? Could this be related to the very slow transfers (it doesn't happen at those times when the transfer speed is normal). I really need to fix this because it takes over 2 hours to transfer a 30 minute show.


----------



## minimeh

Alan747 said:


> I would like to understand why Tivo Desktop components run when I use kmttg.


Depending on how you have configured kmttg, it may invoke a filter from the desktop installation for decoding the .TIVO file. In fact, if you don't use Tivo Desktop, you should do a partial un-installation which leaves behind the required filter. You'll see the partial installation option upon uninstalling the desktop via "Apps and Features."


Alan747 said:


> ...at those latter times I get error messages on screen from TiVo Desktop (which I am not intentionally running) stating "Out of memory" and "Access violation at address 77413D63 in module ntdll.dll Write of address 00000014".


Sounds like the file is trashed. Clearly you have a munged file in this scenario.


Alan747 said:


> The only way I can clear these error messages from my screen is to start the task manager and end the TivoNotify process...


When getting errors of this type, you should really reboot Windows as it may well be in an unstable state that could lead to further problems, e.g. the Windows menu as you mentioned and even worse.


Alan747 said:


> Why is this happening? Does kmttg somehow start TiVo processes? Could this be related to the very slow transfers (it doesn't happen at those times when the transfer speed is normal). I really need to fix this because it takes over 2 hours to transfer a 30 minute show.


TivoNotify runs as a background process with the full Tivo Desktop installation. It is apparently involved with the filter's operation in decoding the .TIVO file. Do the partial un-installation and that will be eliminated.

However, the real problem is the file download. When you see the download is super-slow, I think it's safe to assume that nothing good will come of it, so just cancel it. You could try starting the download again, but that might be bad as well. Whenever I have this kind of inexplicable and unusual problem, I tend to reboot everything--the Tivo, the PC, any routers, switches, hubs, etc. between them, and even unplug and replug the ethernet cables, maybe even replacing those cables.

You say you don't have cables but are running wireless? Don't do that. Wireless is notoriously finicky. But rebooting everything may get it back on track.


----------



## andcbii

Is there any progress on making kmttg more compatible with VideoReDo 6? I'm still seeing issues running as a service.


----------



## Alan747

Thank you, minimeh, for your detailed reply. It was very helpful. 

I followed your advice about partially uninstalling TivoDesktop, and that fixed the problem with the frozen-screen error messages from TivoNotify, and the computer now behaves normally after kmttg transfers. 

At first I thought that fixed the problem with slow transfers as well, as it was transferring at about 15 Mbps with some slowdowns to 5 Mbps, but at one point I was watching a 15 Mbps transfer and when it was about 2/3 done, it suddenly switched to 0.4 Mbps, and no amount of restarting either transfers or the program would improve it. So I followed your advice to start rebooting things, and rebooting the router restored the 15 Mbps transfer speed. I did 10 transfers after that, and the last one slowed to about 7 Mbps, but I'm hoping that is not a trend. 

So one further question I have is whether there is anything I can do with the router to get a lasting fix, perhaps with the settings? I think this router automatically updates its firmware, in case that makes a difference. 

I realize the wireless connection is not ideal, but the computer and Tivo are in different rooms and there is no practical way for me to run ethernet between them. 

Another odd problem I had with kmttg was in trying to use the autotune setting to change the Tivo to unused channels before a download. When I tested this, it returned a Telnet error that it could not contact the Tivo. I installed the Windows 10 Telnet module, but that did not help. With that, I am able to use a command box to Telnet to the Tivo IP address with no error message. Any idea what is going on with this? Could it shed any light on the transfer speed problem? 

Thanks again so much for your help.


----------



## ThAbtO

Alan747 said:


> At first I thought that fixed the problem with slow transfers as well, as it was transferring at about 15 Mbps with some slowdowns to 5 Mbps, but at one point I was watching a 15 Mbps transfer and when it was about 2/3 done, it suddenly switched to 0.4 Mbps, and no amount of restarting either transfers or the program would improve it. So I followed your advice to start rebooting things, and rebooting the router restored the 15 Mbps transfer speed. I did 10 transfers after that, and the last one slowed to about 7 Mbps, but I'm hoping that is not a trend.


The speed of transfers also depends on the distance between the Tivo and the router, which shows as the signal strength in the router and Tivo.


----------



## Mikeguy

With my Roamio box connected to my router by Wifi (also due to distance and physicality limitations), I have had some success in speeding its way-slow connection up, to a more normal level, by attaching an inexpensive Edimax WiFi bridge I had around to the Roamio box by Ethernet cable (still keeping the bridge nearby), so that the DVR used that for the WiFi connection rather than its internal WiFi adapter.* As @JoeKustra is found of noting, the wireless adapters used by TiVo in its DVRs can be less than powerful.

* You then, of course, need to change the TiVo box's networking settings to the use of Ethernet rather than WiFi, "tricking" the DVR.


----------



## ThAbtO

I have the Roamio connected on 5G and my computer on Wireless-N, lately, I get speeds as high as about 53Mb/s on KMTTG. Gateway/router is only about 20 ft away from both.


----------



## JoeKustra

All wireless with basic Roamio:
Roamio Ethernet to wireless bridge to PC: 100Mbps
Roamio Ethernet to wireless bridge to Roamio wireless bridge, usually 93Mbps
Roamio to Roamio: 60Mbps

TE3 still has diagnostics to show the speed. TE4 removed that.


----------



## ThAbtO

Its under Transfer History. Is that not in TE4 anymore?


----------



## minimeh

ThAbtO said:


> The speed of transfers also depends on the distance between the Tivo and the router, which shows as the signal strength in the router and Tivo.


Another consideration with wireless is channel conflicts with other routers. @Alan747 could do a wireless survey or just try changing the channel his WAP operates on.


----------



## Alan747

minimeh said:


> Another consideration with wireless is channel conflicts with other routers. @Alan747 could do a wireless survey or just try changing the channel his WAP operates on.


Is changing the WAP channel something I could set on my router?

Also, could you explain wireless survey?


----------



## ThAbtO

Alan747 said:


> Is changing the WAP channel something I could set on my router?


Yes, you can change the wireless settings. Use your browser to go to your router (usually 192.168.1.1) and find the wireless settings, different with each model. You can change the SSID, password and wireless channel for each 2.4 (N) and 5G as well as for guest wifi. The default for the wireless channel is set to AUTO and that usually chooses a channel with the most interference. Basically choose channel 1, 6, or 11 for Wifi N. Least interference is usually on channel 11.


----------



## JoeKustra

ThAbtO said:


> Its under Transfer History. Is that not in TE4 anymore?


Correct. I should take a picture of a Premiere to show how it was before the Roamio dropped some stuff. BTW, "Video Download" is not used since TiVo dropped getting content from Amazon stored locally. The top two are PC to/from TiVo transfers. The other two are TiVo to TiVo transfers.


----------



## JoeKustra

Alan747 said:


> Also, could you explain wireless survey?


There's a free version of InSSIDer on the web someplace. It displays all routers with their channels, signal strength and SSID. Very good tool.

found it:
Downloads - MetaGeek


----------



## ThAbtO

JoeKustra said:


> Correct. I should take a picture of a Premiere to show how it was before the Roamio dropped some stuff. BTW, "Video Download" is not used since TiVo dropped getting content from Amazon stored locally. The top two are PC to/from TiVo transfers. The other two are TiVo to TiVo transfers.


The last one alluded me for years.


----------



## mattack

JoeKustra said:


> Correct. I should take a picture of a Premiere to show how it was before the Roamio dropped some stuff. BTW, "Video Download" is not used since TiVo dropped getting content from Amazon stored locally.


Roamio (on old UI) still has Amazon and something else, I think they call it Amazon Subscriber, but it means prime. I only have the latter checked. Isn't the former still purchased videos from Amazon? or is it still streamed only even if purchased?


----------



## ThAbtO

Amazon downloaded video content which they don't support anymore.


----------



## JoeKustra

mattack said:


> Roamio (on old UI) still has Amazon and something else, I think they call it Amazon Subscriber, but it means prime. I only have the latter checked. Isn't the former still purchased videos from Amazon? or is it still streamed only even if purchased?


I'm not sure if this is the question, but
1) the Amazon app is the same as the Amazon app on a smart TV, Roku or other device. It doesn't care about TiVo,
2) On a TiVo, the two Amazon items determine the result of a Search or 1P parameters,
3) On TiVo, Prime Membership is free content,
4) On TiVo, Prime Video is rent, buy or free content but a 1P will override the selection,
5) Even a purchase is stream only.

All the above is the same on TE3 or TE4, but located in a different menus.


----------



## Lurker1

@moyekj - I think there may be a bug in autoskip. Sometimes when I finish a program that has autoskip, after deleting the program and returning to the Now Playing List, it immediately starts playing the next program without me telling it to. I have seen this behavior for a while, but just recently made the mental connection that it only happens on programs with autoskip.

Looking through my logs, sometimes there is one extra autoskip with timestamp 00:00:00.000 at the end before autoskip is DISABLED. I am guessing that this is what makes the next program start playing. I am also guessing you can fix it by not sending a play command if the timestamp is 00:00:00.000.


----------



## Alan747

Hi Folks, I want to ask about some spurious behavior I am still finding with kmttg. I've already described the variable transfer speed that I experience. Aside from that, kmttg seems to be working normally. However, after doing transfers when I exit the program, a left mouse click on the start button has no effect (Windows 10). I can still restart the computer with a selection from the right click menu, but I have to wonder what other mischief the program is causing with the operating system. I have the latest updates for kmttg, java, windows. Any thoughts?


----------



## Alan747

Oh, one other thing. I sometimes get a message saying "optimal resolution notice" that has some very high resolution value. I assume it comes from the operating system. It says to click on it to learn more, but doing so just makes it disappear.


----------



## davidblackledge

moyekj said:


> With crappy metadata downloads will work, but I don't download from TiVos and only the rpc functionality of kmttg is useful to me and that's going away. Frankly I'm sick of outrageous cable bills and TiVo is not what it once was, so my interest has declined considerably anyway, so this is the final nail.


If I get bored, I might see about doing a cut-down version of the source and UI that deletes everything RPC to see how useful it is with what's left. For instance, it seems like that HME interface for jobs I started but never released could theoretically still be useful, but launching it would become a problem. Anyhow...I have so many projects I want to work on right now and am getting none of them done.


----------



## elprice7345

I just installed the new Windows update which broke the TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll install AGAIN and prevented QSF from running in kmttg.

I refer to @SamuriHL's and @Dan203's work here:


SamuriHL said:


> There's a utility out there that Dan included in his tivo utility that can register the MAK in the proper place. Then you just regsvr32 the directshow dll and you're good to go. Every time Windows pushes a new build to my machine and wipes that info out I run a script I wrote with util Dan included to re-register it. I do this for VRD's benefit but it'll also work for WMP.
> 
> EDIT: see this thread here:
> 
> SOAK--Windows Tasks and direct show filter


The commands that worked for me:


Code:


"C:\Program Files (x86)\pyTivo\dshow\tivomak.exe" -set {MAK HERE}

%systemroot%\SysWoW64\regsvr32.exe "C:\Program Files (x86)\pyTivo\dshow\TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll"

Replace "{MAK HERE}" with your MAK without the brackets.

I thought it would be useful to re-post this here in case others ran into the same issue.

I had to edit the original commands to include the complete path name to my install of TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll. Your path may be different.


----------



## Dan203

If you'd rather just use the UI you can change the MAK in pyTivo Desktop and then change it back and it'll reregister as well.


----------



## DManzaluni

Sorry to jump in late to this thread but can someone point me to a KMTTG troubleshooter please? I have loaded it on my Windows 10 computer, loaded the correct java runtime and the program cant see any programs on my tivo.

more precisely, when I put in the media access key, it went from not being able to see _any_ tivo device to not seeing anything on the tivo which it no longer says it cannot see!

Is seeing the tivo supposed to be automatic, at turn on? Or are you supposed to do something to show the program where to look for the drive with the MAK on it, sorta like the first time you enter your wifi network into your computer settings?


----------



## HomeUser

DManzaluni said:


> Sorry to jump in late to this thread but can someone point me to a KMTTG troubleshooter please? I have loaded it on my Windows 10 computer, loaded the correct java runtime and the program cant see any programs on my tivo.
> 
> more precisely, when I put in the media access key, it went from not being able to see _any_ tivo device to not seeing anything on the tivo which it no longer says it cannot see!
> 
> Is seeing the tivo supposed to be automatic, at turn on? Or are you supposed to do something to show the program where to look for the drive with the MAK on it, sorta like the first time you enter your wifi network into your computer settings?


kmttg / Wiki / windows_installation
Best to remove the kmttg folder and start from the beginning


----------



## ThAbtO

DManzaluni said:


> Sorry to jump in late to this thread but can someone point me to a KMTTG troubleshooter please? I have loaded it on my Windows 10 computer, loaded the correct java runtime and the program cant see any programs on my tivo.
> 
> more precisely, when I put in the media access key, it went from not being able to see _any_ tivo device to not seeing anything on the tivo which it no longer says it cannot see!
> 
> Is seeing the tivo supposed to be automatic, at turn on? Or are you supposed to do something to show the program where to look for the drive with the MAK on it, sorta like the first time you enter your wifi network into your computer settings?


Let's start off with logging in to your tivo.com account, and go under DVR Preferences, make sure the checkboxes are checked for Transfers/Sharing (Click Save at the bottom for any changes.)


----------



## DManzaluni

So it has to be started online and not on the program or the tivo box? Then I assume it is nothing to do with EXTERNAL STORAGE on the box's settings? (That page just says that there is no external Storage)

OK I went into my account and under device preferences, video downloads IS enabled


----------



## ThAbtO

DManzaluni said:


> OK I went into my account and under device preferences, video downloads IS enabled


Video Downloads is something else. (not used on Tivo anymore.) There is 'Video Sharing' for each Tivo, which needs to be checked. (Click save at the bottom), then force a Tivo Service connection on the Tivo. (Settings / Network)

You can also look in your Tivo, Settings / Help / Acct & info / System Information.

Note the software version, if its 20.7.4, then you are ok, but if its 21.x, then its not ok because they disabled transfers from computer to Tivo. (has nothing to do with KMTTG.)

Next, look at the line, TivoToGo: a,a,a,a
If there is any 'i', then something is disabled.


----------



## DManzaluni

This is becoming more and more annoying, not least because the more I get into it, the more I realise this must be my fault and what I am doing wrong must be obvious

Everything checks out, although I do NOT have anywhere to check VIDEO SHARING. The settings are a,a,a,a, with no i,

But I do have a WHOLE HOME page which tells me that transferring to/from a computer_ is _enabled on this device, which IS running 20.7.4b!!

I even laboriously scanned the whole network, which took about 20 minutes, all to no avail!

It is as if kmttg isn't communicating with the box rather than there being something within the tivo settings preventing video sharing? Am I imagining this? Or would I do better trying it on a Mac on the same network, just to rule out there being something wrong with the Tivo's settings?


----------



## mlippert

@DManzaluni In the kmttg configure on the Tivos tab, is your tivo listed with an IP address?
(I've configured my router's DHCP to assign the same IP address to my tivo every time, it keeps things simpler, although I am not saying you should have to do that)

(Also does someone else remember the url to view the tivo from the browser? just for testing purposes.)


----------



## DManzaluni

Nothing; when I go to file-configure in kmttg, I get some audible dinging I can hear from the computer and nothing happens. 

Is it something to do with getting KMTTG to (communicate with the tivo and) download the .TIVO file (iit appears never to have done so?), so that it can decrypt it to get the .TS file?

Again, You guys will appreciate that I haven't got the vaguest idea what I am talking about but there doesn't seem to be any communication between the computer and the tivo.


----------



## mlippert

@DManzaluni , wait, you're saying you don't even see the configure dialog at all?!
OK, where did you install kmttg? I'm wondering if you have file permissions issues, for example if you installed in Program Files that might cause problems.


----------



## DManzaluni

That's right! 

I let it install to the default location and something must have installed because I now have a MY TIVO RECORDINGS folder in my Documents folder and a Tivo directory in my Program Files (i386) directory, though that may be something to do with my failed implementation of Tivo Desktop.

No, there are no KMTTG directories in Program Files or Program Files (i386) and nothing seems to exist in add/remove programs in control panel??


----------



## mlippert

DManzaluni said:


> No, there are no KMTTG directories in Program Files or Program Files (i386) and nothing seems to exist in add/remove programs in control panel??


I think the 1st thing is to figure out where you've installed kmttg. Also how are you starting it? (I've had it installed for so many years I don't remember any of how it is recommended to install and run)


----------



## minimeh

mlippert said:


> (I've had it installed for so many years I don't remember any of how it is recommended to install and run)


Same boat. But it seems to me kmttg installation is just a zip archive extraction. The support files is another archive extraction that kmttg defaults to finding in the kmttg folder. No such thing as a full Windows installation so it won't appear in the applications control panel. Also, it is essential to *not* extract the archives into Windows protected folders (even if it seems to allow it) such as Program Files. Recommended to extract into "C:\Users\<your Windows account name>\kmttg". As I recall, that is all spelled out in the kmttg wiki, right?


DManzaluni said:


> Nothing; when I go to file-configure in kmttg, I get some audible dinging I can hear from the computer and nothing happens.


Usually when an audible ding is heard, the status window will display relevant error messages. What do you see in the status window? How about the log file?


DManzaluni said:


> Is it something to do with getting KMTTG to (communicate with the tivo and) download the .TIVO file (iit appears never to have done so?), so that it can decrypt it to get the .TS file?


Without specific error messages, it's just a WAG, but my WAG is no. You don't seem to be close to where that is even broached.


----------



## minimeh

HomeUser said:


> kmttg / Wiki / windows_installation
> Best to remove the kmttg folder and start from the beginning


In looking back to see the history here of *DManzaluni*'s problem, I wonder if this excellent bit of advice was followed? I second it.


----------



## ThAbtO

DManzaluni said:


> That's right!
> 
> I let it install to the default location and something must have installed because I now have a MY TIVO RECORDINGS folder in my Documents folder and a Tivo directory in my Program Files (i386) directory, though that may be something to do with my failed implementation of Tivo Desktop.


That is all Tivo Desktop's doing. So, it did not fail. You may not be able to get a Tivo Shows listing is because the security certificate had expired and there was no renewal.



DManzaluni said:


> No, there are no KMTTG directories in Program Files or Program Files (i386) and nothing seems to exist in add/remove programs in control panel??


KMTTG does not need to be installed, you just unzip (unpack), copy the files within to a folder of your choosing and just run KMTTG.JAR.


----------



## Alan747

I just want to say thank you and provide some feedback to the good folks who offered advice on problems I described with transfers from Tivo to computer in the past few weeks. I did a survey of wifi signals in my condo, and based on that changed from using channel 4 (autoselected by my router) to channel 6. With that and the advice to partially uninstall Tivo Desktop, in the past three weekends I have been able to do transfers in the 12-15 Mbps range as compared to an unworkable 0.3-0.4 Mbps previously. I appreciate the help.


----------



## JV23

Hi all,

apologies if I should have started a new thread for this but it’s a very specific kmttg question. I’ve just recently been tinkering with the web server and it’s looking like the transcoded output is interlaced. Wondering if anyone knows where the ffmpeg profile info sits for the HLS encoding sits...my hope is I can tweak performance and maybe add a deinterlace feature. I am programmatically weak (ie can follow simple code but couldn’t create much more than “Hello world”) but thinking I could pull this off if it’s a quick fix. If it involves recompiling the kmttg jar I may be out of luck (or discovering a new rainy day project!)

Thanks for any hints!
Jeff


----------



## ryanc

Hi,

I decided to upgrade VRD from VRDPlus3 to TVSuite6. I'm having some issues with TV suite 6 that I intend to share with the devs, but in the meantime I thought I'd go back to using VRDPlus3 with kmttg. I changed the path to VRD in the kmttg configuration but it seems the VRDscripts look up the path to VRD in the registry or something, so even though I changed the path back to VRDPlus3 it's still using TVSuite6. If I uninstall TV suite 6, kmttg fails to QS fix, saying "VRD version 4 or later was not detected" ...I'm using v2.4o and it was working fine before I installed TV suite 6. So it appears the TVSuite6 installer modified my registry in some way that is preventing the kmttg scripts from finding VRDPlus3...

Has anybody else come across this issue and knows how to get kmttg to use VRDPlus3 again? I'm not very familiar with visual basic and COM objects.

Thanks,
ryan


----------



## mlippert

ryanc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I decided to upgrade VRD from VRDPlus3 to TVSuite6. I'm having some issues with TV suite 6 that I intend to share with the devs, but in the meantime I thought I'd go back to using VRDPlus3 with kmttg. I changed the path to VRD in the kmttg configuration but it seems the VRDscripts look up the path to VRD in the registry or something, so even though I changed the path back to VRDPlus3 it's still using TVSuite6. If I uninstall TV suite 6, kmttg fails to QS fix, saying "VRD version 4 or later was not detected" ...I'm using v2.4o and it was working fine before I installed TV suite 6. So it appears the TVSuite6 installer modified my registry in some way that is preventing the kmttg scripts from finding VRDPlus3...
> 
> Has anybody else come across this issue and knows how to get kmttg to use VRDPlus3 again? I'm not very familiar with visual basic and COM objects.
> 
> Thanks,
> ryan


It's possible the issue you're seeing is related to the qsfix and adcut vbs files I posted a fix for New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg

After I made those changes to kmttg ver 2.4o VRD 6 has been working great for me. I know those changes have been made in the repo so they would be in the next version, but that hasn't been released yet.
The VRD folks have always been very responsive to me (I consider VRD well worth what I paid for it! I've owned many versions over the years), and @Dan203 answers questions here when he sees them.


----------



## ryanc

mlippert said:


> It's possible the issue you're seeing is related to the qsfix and adcut vbs files I posted a fix for New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg
> 
> After I made those changes to kmttg ver 2.4o VRD 6 has been working great for me. I know those changes have been made in the repo so they would be in the next version, but that hasn't been released yet.
> The VRD folks have always been very responsive to me (I consider VRD well worth what I paid for it! I've owned many versions over the years), and @Dan203 answers questions here when he sees them.


Thanks for the quick reply! Unfortunately after copying in your fix and turning off TS downloads it's still hanging on qsfix. I installed the latest beta to see if issues with missing audio and audio sync were fixed, seems that's when qsfix started hanging. I think others on the videoredo.net tvsuite6 beta forum are having similar issues with qsfix and audio. So maybe don't update to latest for now 

My experience with VRDPlus3 was great and the devs seem very responsive so I'm hopeful they'll be able to fix. In the meantime I'll keep trying to figure out how to make kmttg use VRDPlus3 again (navigation of cutscenes/frames is more responsive in VRDPlus3 anyway and i figured out how to get handbrake do what i needed and with much faster VCE hardware encoding so don't really need tvsuite)... is anyone maintaining kmttg currently? sourceforge says it's abandoned.


----------



## elprice7345

ryanc said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! Unfortunately after copying in your fix and turning off TS downloads it's still hanging on qsfix. I installed the latest beta to see if issues with missing audio and audio sync were fixed, seems that's when qsfix started hanging. I think others on the videoredo.net tvsuite6 beta forum are having similar issues with qsfix and audio. So maybe don't update to latest for now
> 
> My experience with VRDPlus3 was great and the devs seem very responsive so I'm hopeful they'll be able to fix. In the meantime I'll keep trying to figure out how to make kmttg use VRDPlus3 again (navigation of cutscenes/frames is more responsive in VRDPlus3 anyway and i figured out how to get handbrake do what i needed and with much faster VCE hardware encoding so don't really need tvsuite)... is anyone maintaining kmttg currently? sourceforge says it's abandoned.


@ryanc - I'm not sure if your problem is the same as what I posted here: "Problem while seeking" Error with v6.61.1.819a
I rolled back to v818a and all works fine.


----------



## ryanc

elprice7345 said:


> @ryanc - I'm not sure if your problem is the same as what I posted here: "Problem while seeking" Error with v6.61.1.819a
> I rolled back to v818a and all works fine.


I was actually seeing that message with some files, in 6-60-10-816a (latest stable?). And the audio was missing or out of sync in some files too. Anyway I uninstalled and then re-installed VRDPlus3, and now the kmttg error is gone and I'm back to using VRDPlus3 which hasn't failed me yet. Thank you guys for your help!


----------



## Lurker1

> *IMPORTANT NOTE - ABANDONED PROJECT*
> *In December 2020 the TiVo RPC certificate kmttg is using expires, and I am no longer able to get a valid certificate. That means all RPC functionality will no longer be functional, including all the "Remote" tab functionality and retrieval of Now Playing List with enhanced metadata. As a result of this and because author has moved on away from TiVo hardware, this project is no longer being developed/maintained.*


Is it at all possible that someone will come up with a new certificate early next year after it stops working for everyone? Would someone with the appropriate skills volunteer to assume maintenance of this project?


----------



## mlippert

Besides Kevin, David Blackledge has done work on the project. If someone was able to supply the certificate sometime by early next year, I'm pretty sure we (the kmttg community) could get a new release of kmttg with that certificate incorporated.

And I would just like to thank Kevin for all of his work on this over the years.

This project is the only reason I have continually gotten newer versions of TiVos. I depend on it mostly for archiving those shows that I most enjoy, but also for things like transferring season passes from one tivo to another, and for searching for and adding new shows to be recorded.


----------



## badams888

After reading this post about the certificate, I unchecked that box and I'm not sure I saw any difference. However, I recall in past times that things did stop working with a version I was using. I don't know if I was checking the rpc box or not at the time.

I would be rather dismayed if I couldn't use kmttg any more, but I don't know what else I would move to. I don't like streaming because the interfaces are not the quality that I'm used to. Youtube is getting annoying with all the ads, and I'm not about to pay google to remove them - so I dload and use VLC instead.

I also watch most tivo shows through VLC (except sports and skip-able shows) and have written software to control it and similarly the tivo directly by using kmttg's web interface, to relay commands to the tivo.

With kmttg and the software I've written, I've been able to get most every thing I'd suggested that Tivo include (but was ignored of course) including such things as CC without that silly long press and fast mode w/o having to use two keys. Skipping via a mouse wheel is much superior to any streaming interfaces, such as amazon prime or netflix. Once you've been able to do that, along with adjustable N minute skips for sports using 1 button you get a bit spoiled.

I think at this point Tivo should take over support of kmttg, since w/o it I doubt I would have bought any new Tivo's over the last few years. It's simply not that good w/o kmttg. And if kmttg stops working, I will call to get my monthly fee reduced, which I'm entitled to do.


----------



## snerd

badams888 said:


> I think at this point Tivo should take over support of kmttg, since w/o it I doubt I would have bought any new Tivo's over the last few years.


Or they could just give out certificates. Better yet, update the software so that no certificates are required. I love TiVo because it lets me watch TV the way that I want, not sure why they need to be control freaks on this front.


----------



## badams888

snerd said:


> Or they could just give out certificates.


I recall from when I would modify kmttg source that there was once a way to simply replace one file and rebuild to update the certificate. But there were a few times that code also had to change.

I have been running w/o the rpc checkbox, and to my great disappointment, I found that none of the skip data is available when doing so. This means that kmttg's autoskip or skip data for use with videoredo would no longer be available.


----------



## DManzaluni

I'm the poster from June 15th and I have been struggling with this ever since.

Finally I thought I would start over and began the process again. But I think I have done something terribly wrong because I am being sent around in ever decreasing circles! Its as if I had stupidly clicked on some ad masquerading as a CONTINUE button and am paying the consequences. The equivalent of an old time "download optimiser" which is really an email address harvester?

Starting kmttg again by clicking on the jar file, I was asked if I wanted to download something additional it needed to get it working. I said yes and it started downloading v2.4o to presumably replace 2.1p.

So far so good and kmttg started, so I hoped I could see the tivo recordings on the computer. I couldnt. But I might be on the right track, after all kmttg did ask for my media access key.

So I started flailing around in the dark and was told to install PERL. Maybe this was what was wrong? NO, too easy! Installing perl involved going off on a tangent to join activeshare! More form filling. Then I think I downloaded perl, but that didnt make anything on KMTTG any easier because Perl wont install! I need powershell! Presumably to move to some ephemeral next step! I am beginning to recognise what is going on: This isn't PBKAC, this is more like the MO ofhttps://theoatmeal.com/comics/customer_service! And in case any next step is too easy, powershell says it wont install without STATE? whatever that is??

Can anyone see where my installation process went off the rails please?


----------



## snerd

You don't need Perl, kmttg doesn't use it. You also shouldn't have to join anything to get Perl.

Did you get the MAK (media access key) set in kmttg?


----------



## DManzaluni

I thought I was going off on a tangent somewhere (I was trying to follow









).

Turns out i was going off on a tangent everywhere!

Yes, I did successfully enter the MAK, but I also did that last time and it didnt get me any closer to seeing the TIVO files anywhere on the screen.

How should the computer be communicating with the tivo box, to read what is on it and move files?


----------



## mlippert

Here's the link to the official kmttg windows installation instructions (from Help About): kmttg / Wiki / windows_installation

To test that you can reach your tivo from your computer, find out its IP address. Let's say you find out it is *192.168.1.12*
In your browser go to:
https://*192.168.1.12*/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying
It will give you a warning because the ssl certificate is self-signed. That's OK, do what you have to to continue.
It will then ask for a user and password. The user is *tivo*
The password is your MAK.
What you will see is an XML file (however your browser chooses to display it) The beginning of the XML file I saw contained:



Code:


<TiVoContainer>
<Details>
<ContentType>x-tivo-container/tivo-videos</ContentType>
<SourceFormat>x-tivo-container/tivo-dvr</SourceFormat>
<Title>Now Playing</Title>
<LastChangeDate>0x5EEA4546</LastChangeDate>
<TotalItems>25</TotalItems>
<UniqueId>/NowPlaying</UniqueId>
</Details>
<SortOrder>Type,CaptureDate</SortOrder>
<GlobalSort>Yes</GlobalSort>
<ItemStart>0</ItemStart>
<ItemCount>16</ItemCount>
<Item>
<Details>
<ContentType>x-tivo-container/folder</ContentType>
<SourceFormat>x-tivo-container/tivo-dvr</SourceFormat>
<Title>The Loud House</Title>
<LastChangeDate>0x5EEA4546</LastChangeDate>
<TotalItems>10</TotalItems>
<LastCaptureDate>0x5EEA3DFE</LastCaptureDate>
<UniqueId>17/342029683</UniqueId>
</Details>
<Links>

If you can get this far in your browser, kmttg should be able to see and retrieve things from your TiVo.


----------



## DManzaluni

That was very helpful! I think I did the first bit but now I must check the rest


----------



## DManzaluni

Well I got that far. And infuriatingly, the xml file can even see, identify and fully describe ALL my Recordings.

But still nothing appears on KMTTG! Nothing in the shell, nothing in FILES and nothing in REMOTE. Nothing in refresh either, of course.


----------



## mlippert

@DManzaluni OK, once kmttg is running
go to File | Configure...
In that dialog select the Tivos tab (along the top)
Is your Tivo with it's correct IP address listed?
If not add it (delete any incorrect entry 1st)
(Also is the checkbox for Start NPL jobs when starting kmttg GUI checked or unchecked?)
Save it by clicking OK.
Exit and restart kmttg

Any luck?


----------



## DManzaluni

..It is a bit difficult to describe. When I hit CONFIGURE, a rectangular black box appears covering maybe a sixteenth of the screen under FILE. It is trying to tell me something but it is in fact empty


----------



## mlippert

@DManzaluni Did you install kmttg in C:\kmttg ?
Something is not working, but it sounds like maybe the java version or file permissions

Here's what I see when I start kmttg from the command line (I don't usually do this, but you may get more information if you do) and then exit.


Code:


C:\kmttg>java -jar kmttg.jar
VideoRedo Profiles refreshed
warn: VideoRedo Profiles refreshed
Shutdown hook executing
Killing 'playlist' TiVo: LivingRoomRoamio
warn: Killing 'playlist' TiVo: LivingRoomRoamio

C:\kmttg>


----------



## DManzaluni

mlippert said:


> @DManzaluni Did you install kmttg in C:\kmttg ?
> Something is not working, but it sounds like maybe the java version or file permissions
> 
> Here's what I see when I start kmttg from the command line (I don't usually do this, but you may get more information if you do) and then exit.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> C:\kmttg>java -jar kmttg.jar
> VideoRedo Profiles refreshed
> warn: VideoRedo Profiles refreshed
> Shutdown hook executing
> Killing 'playlist' TiVo: LivingRoomRoamio
> warn: Killing 'playlist' TiVo: LivingRoomRoamio
> 
> C:\kmttg>


No, I didnt, I followed the directions which said you dont install, you unzip to anywhere (except your users/program directory) and then install some slightly archaic version of java. So I suppose it unpacked to a directory in DOWNLOAD and starts from there? Since then I have updated tools: Did that install some non-working newer version of java?

How do you _install_ it?


----------



## mlippert

@DManzaluni By install I meant unzip. It's probably best to create a folder C:\kmttg and then unzip into there. I don't think "installing" in your Downloads directory is a good idea (although I don't have any reasons why it wouldn't work)
I'm beginning to wonder if you actually did "unzip" it.
You should have downloaded
https://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/kmttg_v2.4o.zip/download
https://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/files/tools/kmttg_win32_tools_v2.1n.zip/download

And unzipped those files to c:\kmttg
Windows file explorer will let you browse into a zip file but that is NOT unzipped.
You might download those 2 zip files to your downloads directory and use windows file explorer to browse into the zip files. Select ALL, copy, then paste in C:\kmttg.

How have you been starting kmttg?


----------



## ThAbtO

DManzaluni said:


> ..It is a bit difficult to describe.


Then if you can post some screenshots?


----------



## DManzaluni

mlippert said:


> @DManzaluni OK, once kmttg is running
> go to File | Configure...
> In that dialog select the Tivos tab (along the top)
> Is your Tivo with it's correct IP address listed?
> If not add it (delete any incorrect entry 1st)
> (Also is the checkbox for Start NPL jobs when starting kmttg GUI checked or unchecked?)
> Save it by clicking OK.
> Exit and restart kmttg
> 
> Any luck?


Well I think I am getting somewhere but I am not sure how far: Changing the location of the kmttg directory did let the program start (properly)

No tivo is detected. I entered it manually, pressed ADD and it appeared in the dropdown box! I then put a check mark in the Start NPL box
I pressed save and was told there is one error: Do I want to save anyway? I said yes.

Now when I start kmttg, I can see the tivo and all the recordings! I'm not sure how to move the recordings but Can I assume everything is OK and the program was lying to annoy me when it alleged that I had followed the instructions in error?


----------



## DManzaluni

OK I am still pretty sure something is wrong.

I am transferring by right clicking on the program in the tivo list, and highlighting add to auto-transfer. Then when I go to auto-transfer and 'add selected titles', sometimes a maximum of one transfer starts in the box below the green progress bar. laboriously slowly (or is this something to do with the amount of memory in my computer?). if the computer goes to sleep during the 10GB transfer, the transfer stops and wont start again. If it "finishes", a few thousand bytes less than the file size appears in WINDOWS EXPLORER in the kmttg dir, and the file wont open in windows. Sometimes the transfer just stops and the green transfer progress bar just disappears, along with the whole entry below CANCEL JOBS! Nothing changes in the tivo tab and nothing has ever appeared in FILES or REMOTE. 

Nothing seems to change on the tivo itself, - nothing appears anywhere as a remote file, nothing reduces from the % full report. 

What am I doing wrong or what does the auto mean in auto-transfers, where everything is quite this manually done? I havent even started thinking about deleting ads yet!


----------



## mlippert

Auto transfers are just what they sound like automatic. I think they're used in a set up where kmttg updates what it sees on your tivo and if there's a new video that matches it gets auto downloaded. I don't use that feature so I may have it all wrong.

Transferring is easy.

In the top window just select the shows you want to download (you can multi-select like normal using ctrl-click and shift-click if you want)
At the top next to START JOBS are a bunch of checkboxes, of the jobs to be started for each video
To start off with, check:

TS downloads
metadata
decrypt
QS Fix

And then click on START JOBS
The jobs should then be displayed in the lower window (w/ STATUS JOB etc. headings)
And in the bottom window is a log of what kmttg is doing and the responses it gets.


----------



## DManzaluni

Well I will try it but in practice the transfers never complete and nothing changes in the tivo box??

Or do I have to update the box by deleting manually if the transfer does ever complete and then can I only run the transferred programs from the computer? Not the box? (by converting the format to something that VLC can read?)
Or is there some way of telling the box that certain programs are stored on the computer and should be run from there by instructing the box to run them from that remote location? Or is this done automatically when a program has successfully transferred?

Or is the solution to set the computer to never go to sleep/hibernate?


----------



## ThAbtO

DManzaluni said:


> Nothing changes in the tivo tab and nothing has ever appeared in FILES or REMOTE.


Shows you have downloaded will not show in those Files or Remote tabs. It must be manually added to show in the Files tab and then its for further optional processing.

About the only things that KMTTG does from your Tivo box is to download shows, get passes, toDo list from the remote tab. The other processes like decrypt, encode, etc are done on KMTTG alone. KMTTG does not have the ability to send shows back to your Tivo box. You need another program like PyTivo (or Desktop) to have the ability to send shows to Tivo boxes. You can have both PyTivo and KMTTG running on the same computer. PyTivo will be running in the background and act as the server for you to get shows to the Tivo (you have to 'Call' the shows to transfer back from the Shows list)


----------



## DManzaluni

Thanks for clarifying this! So with KMTTG transfers, I can only play the transferred video files on the computer?

Then I suppose it becomes a resolution problem, - playing VLC through a TV as a monitor. I haven't yet figured out a way of getting what is on the computer HDMI output to play properly on the TV's screen. Optimal resolution to get the computer's output to both fill the screen AND display anything in non-tiny size seems to be 1680x1050. But I am constantly getting nag error messages telling me I am not on the proper resolution, which is 1920x1080.

I suppose I will have to switch resolutions every time I want to run one of the transferred files? Otherwise everything seems to overfill/underfill the TV screen. Or I will have to start experimenting with PyTivo


----------



## mlippert

Once you've downloaded and decrypted the video file. You can use that video file with anything that plays video. That means apps on your computer or some people copy video files to their phone. Frequently people set up streaming applications on their computer such as Plex, and then use the Plex channel on a device connected to their TV like a Roku.


----------



## DManzaluni

ThankS for that. The files are massive! Now I have to check that the transfers were decrypted for VLC! I think I transferred about 20 files yesterday without decrypting them 'cos now none of them will play!


----------



## mattack

I've been using the remote functionality lately (because one of my remotes is flaky even with freshly charged batteries.. i usually just stream everything from one TiVo to the other)..

anyway.. if I hit keys too fast, e.g. direction arrows, I can get:

RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.0.107, port=1413): Invalid Alert message: no sufficient data

[sun.security.ssl.Alert.createSSLException(Alert.java:131), sun.security.ssl.Alert.createSSLException(Alert.java:117), sun.security.ssl.TransportContext.fatal(TransportContext.java:314), sun.security.ssl.TransportContext.fatal(TransportContext.java:270), sun.security.ssl.TransportContext.fatal(TransportContext.java:261), sun.security.ssl.Alert$AlertMessage.<init>(Alert.java:196), sun.security.ssl.Alert$AlertConsumer.consume(Alert.java:236), sun.security.ssl.TransportContext.dispatch(TransportContext.java:187), sun.security.ssl.SSLTransport.decode(SSLTransport.java:154), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.decode(SSLSocketImpl.java:1198), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readHandshakeRecord(SSLSocketImpl.java:1107), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(SSLSocketImpl.java:400), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(SSLSocketImpl.java:372), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.TiVoRPC.RemoteInit(TiVoRPC.java:269), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.TiVoRPC.<init>(TiVoRPC.java:106), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:57), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:69), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:635), com.tivo.kmttg.gui.remote.remotecontrol$1$2.call(remotecontrol.java:184), com.tivo.kmttg.gui.remote.remotecontrol$1$2.call(remotecontrol.java:181), javafx.concurrent.Task$TaskCallable.call(Task.java:1423), java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.run(FutureTask.java:266), java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:748)]

Seems like you should limit the speed or somehow protect against this.. Thanks.
(yeah I realize I think this is part of the stuff you said is going to stop working at the end of the year)


----------



## mattack

DManzaluni said:


> Thanks for clarifying this! So with KMTTG transfers, I can only play the transferred video files on the computer?


You can either transfer them BACK to the Tivo with something like pytivo (I removed some quoted text that mentioned that) OR you can STREAM back to the Tivo (with a significantly poorer Tivo experience IMHO) with something like stream baby running on the computer.

The advantage of the latter is that it doesn't take up space on your Tivo -- and due to bugs, I actually lost a bunch of recordings when trying to transfer back a program last fall. (I Should have just watched it in VLC on my AppleTV!)


----------



## Dan203

mattack said:


> OR you can STREAM back to the Tivo (with a significantly poorer Tivo experience IMHO) with something like stream baby running on the computer.


Premier and newer TiVos have a Plex app that works much better than Stream Baby.


----------



## mattack

Dan203 said:


> Premier and newer TiVos have a Plex app that works much better than Stream Baby.


oh awesome.. is that free? I thought you had to pay to run a Plex server..

I don't suppose I can do quickplay (or analogous) when playing to the TiVo over Plex? If I could, then I'd probably almost never transfer BACK to a TiVo.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Dan203 said:


> Premier and newer TiVos have a Plex app that works much better than Stream Baby.


Or use the Plex app for your TV, the one I have on my LG OLED works way better than Tivo's app. Plex is dog-slow on the Roamio.

Plex is a decent alternative if you don't want to fool with pyTivo (I have both running on my server but usually use Plex now).


----------



## Dan203

mattack said:


> oh awesome.. is that free? I thought you had to pay to run a Plex server..
> 
> I don't suppose I can do quickplay (or analogous) when playing to the TiVo over Plex? If I could, then I'd probably almost never transfer BACK to a TiVo.


They have a basic free version. The paid version is for their DVR and some other advanced functionality.


----------



## DManzaluni

This program is beginning to drive me up the wall. I got everything figured out and it spent a few days transferring a 10GB file which it did in about 3 versions. But at least the public tv file(s) would play in VLC.

So i thought I would be a wiseguy and do some 2gb files but with commercials. This time, leaving all the boxes checked except captions, it has made a dozen 2gb files of that many tv shows but NONE of them plays!

Not only do they not play, the whole process has stopped, - no green progress bar, and nothing moves out of the lower list of queued transfers?? Start job does nothing, no green progress bar appears, and the first entry in the transfer list is obstinately completely stuck at 0.00 bytes.

Mind you, the time lapse clock keeps running, now showing me it has been 18 hours since I started these transfers!

I should add that while nothing is going on, the wording in the lowest part of the screen is in blue, DOWNLOAD SKIPPED FILE ALREADY EXISTS and the queued items which are not doing anything are things like comskip and fffix


----------



## ThAbtO

DManzaluni said:


> transferring a 10GB file which it did in about 3 versions.


KMTTG does not download 3 different versions.... It only downloads from the Tivo files ending in .TiVo, then with Decrypt checked, it removes the encryption layer making a .MPG or .TS file depending on download method (TS Download checked or PS when unchecked). With MetaData checked, you would get a text file that would be .TiVo.txt or after decrypt, .mpg.txt, or .ts.txt. This is not a video file, just the Tivo data about the video.

When you download using KMTTG, you highlight the show, set the checks for the kind of job (Metadata, decrypt, Qsfix, encode, etc.) then hit Start Job. The auto-transfer is on a different settings, (aside from KMTTG) so it may not be what you want unless its setup.

Auto-transfer does not show the progress bars on KMTTG.


----------



## mattack

Dan203 said:


> They have a basic free version. The paid version is for their DVR and some other advanced functionality.


again, does it do quickplay? Just like I listen to podcasts faster than realtime, for most non-fiction (news, documentaries, reality, some game shows), I like to watch at least part of it sped up. If I could quickplay via plex (hopefully 1.5 or 2x), I wouldn't have to risk another accidental mass deletion transferring a show back to my Tivo.

edit: tried googling it and looking for various combinations. Found instances of someone having shows accidentally speed up on android, but didn't immediately find info about intentionally speeding up (ESP via Tivo UI, which is mostly what I'm curious about.. since I can already AirPlay from VLC on an iPad or upload directly to AppleTV and use VLC there.. but a vaguely Tivo-like UI would presumably be better.)


----------



## mlippert

mattack said:


> again, does it do quickplay?


No streaming player I've seen (not Plex, not Netflix, not Amazon) have control over playback anywhere near what Tivo (and applications like VLC, or Media Player Classic) provide.
*No quickplay*, but also (and more importantly to me) *no pause then frame rewind/advance* to have time to see more details. *No instant 8 sec back* (you can go back a short amount but it then usually needs to reload and while that is frequently pretty quick it's not instant), similarly *no 30 sec advance*, and *no advance to the next 15 minute period* like the Tivo has, which is so useful for jumping to a point close to the end of a show.

Some streaming players don't even give you a decent pause. When you pause they put text on top of the frame that you can't remove.


----------



## Dan203

Yeah if you want QuickPlay you'll have to transfer the recording to the TiVo using pyTivo shares. That can be a little finicky on a good day, and on a bad day you've installed Hydra and it doesn't work at all. So this may or may not be a viable option for you.


----------



## DManzaluni

But there is something disastrous going on. none of the files will play! They all open in VLC as blocky grey detail-free swirls with the show's title in large square letters on the vlc screen. i deleted all recordings including all auto-transfers and manually transferred 20 more programs overnight yet again. Curiously, despite all programs having downloaded and showing as vlc files in Windows Explorer, they still populate the queue and I can still see CPU activity on the computer as if something is still running! But I am looking in explorer and there is no file size change activity as if the app is actually still doing something to the files it has downloaded. And there is now no green progress bar, despite all these files having started by highlighting the file, checking appropriate ticks in boxes and pressing START JOBS

And again, none of the transferred files look quite large enough to be any sort of transfer of the original files (which, I suppose, figures if the ads have been cut out: Except that how come lots of the entries in QUEUE show as comskip, ffcut, encode, fffix etc)


----------



## mattack

mlippert said:


> No streaming player I've seen (not Plex, not Netflix, not Amazon) have control over playback anywhere near what Tivo (and applications like VLC, or Media Player Classic) provide.
> *No quickplay*, but also (and more importantly to me) *no pause then frame rewind/advance* to have time to see more details.


To be fair, Tivos suck at going BACKWARDS in pause mode. Yes, I know about I frames and such.. still, it could be doable (and e.g. things like DVD players do it decently enough). Heck, even plain PAUSE nowadays seems to often jump a bit from where I paused, so it takes a while to get to the specific frame(s) I wanted to pause on.. (and slow mode is way toooooooooo slow to use it to get a second or two forward).


----------



## mattack

Dan203 said:


> Yeah if you want QuickPlay you'll have to transfer the recording to the TiVo using pyTivo shares. That can be a little finicky on a good day, and on a bad day you've installed Hydra and it doesn't work at all. So this may or may not be a viable option for you.


well, I used to do this, but like I said, I lost many hours of recordings (yeah they should have been all keep until I delete) the last time I transferred back.. that was supposedly due to a bug in ffmpeg according to a response when I mentioned it (apparently it gave the file size as gigantic and as tivos do, they pre-delete files to make enough space). Guess I'll just use the poor-er VLC on AppleTV.


----------



## Dan203

mattack said:


> well, I used to do this, but like I said, I lost many hours of recordings (yeah they should have been all keep until I delete) the last time I transferred back.. that was supposedly due to a bug in ffmpeg according to a response when I mentioned it (apparently it gave the file size as gigantic and as tivos do, they pre-delete files to make enough space). Guess I'll just use the poor-er VLC on AppleTV.


I've heard of that bug. Something about it reporting a huge size to TiVo so it deletes a bunch of stuff to make room? I thought I was using an older version of ffmpeg in pyTivo Desktop that didn't have that issue though. Although to be honest I didn't write pyTivo, I just added a UI and packaged up for easy install, so I'm not 100% familiar with how pyTivo itself works and I don't personally use the transfer back functionality. I really only use it for the download part, which is why that's the main focus of the UI.


----------



## ThAbtO

DManzaluni said:


> But there is something disastrous going on. none of the files will play! They all open in VLC as blocky grey detail-free swirls with the show's title in large square letters on the vlc screen. i deleted all recordings including all auto-transfers and manually transferred 20 more programs overnight yet again. Curiously, despite all programs having downloaded and showing as vlc files in Windows Explorer, they still populate the queue and I can still see CPU activity on the computer as if something is still running! But I am looking in explorer and there is no file size change activity as if the app is actually still doing something to the files it has downloaded. And there is now no green progress bar, despite all these files having started by highlighting the file, checking appropriate ticks in boxes and pressing START JOBS
> 
> And again, none of the transferred files look quite large enough to be any sort of transfer of the original files (which, I suppose, figures if the ads have been cut out: Except that how come lots of the entries in QUEUE show as comskip, ffcut, encode, fffix etc)


About the only thing I can think of is to make sure you have set the correct Media Access Key (MAK) that is shown in on your tivo.com account, and all your Tivo boxes.

I am not sure what exactly will happen with an incorrect MAK entered.


----------



## DManzaluni

MAK is OK. The files wont play. Curiously, Masterpiece Theatre files DO play! but no others do


----------



## DManzaluni

OK I get it. The program DOES create files which can play in VLC. But firstly, the auto add to queue doesnt produce workable files and secondly apparently users can not highlight a number of files at once to transfer and press START! That produces non-working files.

So where I have about 89 files in need of transfer, does anyone know how best to do this? IS there a maximum number of files which can be transferred at once or do I have to do each one by itself and wait (say, overnight?) for it to complete before moving on to the next? Is this app really this slow/flaky/laborious? or can i press START to add another transfer to the queue while a transfer is in progress? Does the queue work like this or is there only a queue for _one_ transferring file at a time?

Lastly, which files do I need to retain in my computer? There is sometimes an mp4 file which plays, sometimes a ts file which is usually at the end of the transfer process a few kb in size. But sometimes it is the same size as the MP4 file. And sometimes there is in addition a .tivo file of the same size as the mp4 file. Are these all just artifacts which should be deleted to save space on the HDD?


----------



## ThAbtO

DManzaluni said:


> IS there a maximum number of files which can be transferred at once


The max that ANY Tivo can transfer is 1 at a time, but KMTTG can do many in sequence. You can highlight a show and press S or click Start Job. To highlight many shows, click on the first show, then hold shift and click on the last show to highlight down to there, then just click Start Job.


----------



## DManzaluni

Your message doesnt exactly answer my question, which is why, when I do exactly what you suggest and highlight numerous files at a time, the resulting files wont play, whereas when i do one program at a time, the files DO play??

How many should one be able to highlight to transfer at a time please?


----------



## ThAbtO

You need to be more specific with your issues, what files, how, etc. 

I have done many multiple downloads and no problems with them.


----------



## DManzaluni

When I follow the instructions in the last message, the files play in a blocky predominantly grey screen with nothing visible on it. When i try to tranfer ONE file at a time, they play properly


----------



## ThAbtO

All Tivos transfer one at a time.


----------



## DManzaluni

Not sure what that means, where you have advised that i can highlight numerous files at once and transfer them (OBVIOUSLY one at a time) in sequence but I have said numerous times that when I do this, the files play as predominantly blocky gray screens overlaid with large title characters telling me which file is not playing properly??

And again, is it normal to have to manually delete all the extra files (edl, ts, tivo,text) once I have determined that the mp4 file WILL play in VLC? Once the 1.2GB working mp4 file has been created, why do I still have a 2GB .ts file artifact remaining in Windows Explorer?


----------



## mlippert

@DManzaluni I feel like you haven't looked at the kmttg configure options that are available to you. Just the name of the options would answer some of your questions.

Also have you read the documentation? Both Using Kmttg kmttg / Wiki / using_kmttg and Configuring Kmttg kmttg / Wiki / configuring_kmttg are pretty comprehensive.


----------



## ThAbtO

DManzaluni said:


> is it normal to have to manually delete all the extra files (edl, ts, tivo,text)


These really are not extra files. They are from the options set with the checked boxes on top in KMTTG. The .TiVo files is what is downloaded from the Tivo. .TS is a video file from a few options like decrypt. .EDL is a file for editing the video (marking for potential commercial removal) .xxx.TXT is a text file of the info for the video, (MetaData checked)


----------



## DManzaluni

Yes, thank you, - I kinda figured that, and that they were OK to delete. Unusually, one file does actually play, - an MPG file. So it doesnt mean that the process which created them didn't completely finish? Sometimes there is left over a 2kb .ts file but occasionally the .ts file is a few GB!

BTW I have now found that the conversion process does conclude reasonably rapidly (I always check all boxes except CAPTION). It can do a half hour transfer in 15-20 minutes. But yesterday I thought I should try to do multiple transfers at once, to see if I could succeed where exactly such multiple transfer failed to produce playable files only a few days ago.

I did limit it to a half dozen transfers. The good news is that all the transfers which have completed play. The bad news is that nearly 24 hours later, the transfers have yet to complete!


----------



## badams888

DManzaluni said:


> It can do a half hour transfer in 15-20 minutes.


That seems awfully slow to me. What does it say the transfer rate is during the transfer.
Did you mention your hardware? Which tivo, what kind of network (wifi or ethernet, and how fast) and what kind of pc are you using.

I often select just a folder and click start jobs and it adds all the shows. I've had 20 or more pending with no problem. I'm only on 100mbit, and i get 94mbs during transfers.


----------



## justen_m

DManzaluni said:


> BTW I have now found that the conversion process does conclude reasonably rapidly (*I always check all boxes* except CAPTION). It can do a half hour transfer in 15-20 minutes.





badams888 said:


> That seems awfully slow to me. What does it say the transfer rate is during the transfer.


Based on his post, I don't think he means the transfer takes 20-30 minutes. I think he means the time it takes to transfer AND fully process the file. That includes transfer, decrypt, QS Fix, Ad Detect, Ad Cut, plus a final transcode to mp4. The most time consuming is the last step, converting the mpg output to mp4. Personally, I don't know why he wants mp4. I'd just stick with the mpg output of Ad Cut.


----------



## ej42137

justen_m said:


> Personally, I don't know why he wants mp4. I'd just stick with the mpg output of Ad Cut.


mp4 files should be significantly smaller than mpg with the same quality, assuming Handbrake is used with appropriate parameters.

OP also says his mpg files don't play (which is obviously a problem in his player, not the mpg files).


----------



## DManzaluni

The transfer seems to take place at 40mbps though is it relevant that I only have 4gb of memory in this windows 10 box? (I use a Premiere with an ethernet cable)

And yes, the one time the process created a MPG file, it does play. The process till the last stage takes about 20 mins but that last stage can take overnight!


----------



## ThAbtO

It doesn't help much without specific details.


----------



## badams888

DManzaluni said:


> The transfer seems to take place at 40mbps though is it relevant that I only have 4gb of memory in this windows 10 box? (I use a Premiere with an ethernet cable)
> 
> And yes, the one time the process created a MPG file, it does play. The process till the last stage takes about 20 mins but that last stage can take overnight!


I only set ts downloads, decrypt, and qs fix (I have video redo), it creates a .tivo file, and then runs vrd to decrypt and run a quickstream check. The result is a .mpg file which I can play or use videoredo on. I use handbrake after that when I want a .mp4.

Maybe try to uncheck some of the boxes and copy the log to upload here. If you're only getting 40mbs that's pretty slow, since you must have at least a 100mbit connection, or else the next lower speed would be 10mbs I believe. You said a premier, that's before my time I think.

If you can, try changing the cable. Sorry if this has already been mentioned, I just saw your post. If you know how to use wireshark, you could look to see if you're getting any errors during the transfer.


----------



## DManzaluni

The results are getting more and more peculiar, though thankfully the MP4s created do now all play. But the transfers are now getting slower and slower!

Even more peculiarly, I thought the files transferring one at a time was a bit obvious. But it isn't happening like that!

Yesterday I tried highlighting over a half dozen files at a time again. Two types of file, one public TV and the other with commercials. To all of them, I applied the same parameters. (strip ads, - for the sake of consistency, - even though there were none there on three of the files)

15 hours later, the first ad-free file has transferred, incredibly slowly, but none of the others. And incredibly, if I look at the transfer time stamp in Windows Explorer, all files transferred in .tivo form one at a time, before the app went on to start processing all those files! And the app seems to ahve had no problems identifying the (no) commercials in some of them but still took anything up to 15 hours to encode those programs! (I cant see at what historical mbps rate it worked at). 

Yet again, all sorts of gigabyte sized ts files are left hanging around the hard drive after creation of the mp4 file


----------



## justen_m

DManzaluni said:


> Yet again, all sorts of gigabyte sized ts files are left hanging around the hard drive after creation of the mp4 file


Go to File->Configure. Under the first tab, File Settings, check the four boxes that start with Remove. At the bottom, you might want to check those to boxes too, Overwrite existing and Delete failed.

If you already have all these boxes checked, and are still left with a bunch of extraneous files after the final mp4 encoding has completed, well, something is wrong. I don't know what.


----------



## justen_m

DManzaluni said:


> all files transferred in .tivo form one at a time, before the app went on to start processing all those files!


That's messed up. Go to File->Configure, then the Program Options tab. What values do you have for active job limit and encoding cpu cores? Make sure the former is at least 2. This will allow, e.g., parallel downloading of file #2, while #1, already downloaded, is going through QS Fix, Ad Detect, etc. I don't think anything higher than 2 really helps, as after downloading, the disk and CPU are a shared resource. Parallelism doesn't really help. The latter is the thread count parameter passed to ffmpeg for the mp4 encoding. Probably set this to the Number of threads your CPU supports, or N-1.

I have no idea what the default for either of these is when kmttg is first installed. It might be 1, which could explain why everything is being downloaded sequentially, and also why the mp4 encoding is taking all night. e.g., on my hyper-threaded 3.2GHz quad-core Xeon, I have it set to 8 encoding cores, just 2 active jobs.

[edit] Also, not sure if this is required, under File->Configure->Program Options check the box in front of Allow only 1 download at a time. It could be if this isn't checked, the system is queuing up a ton of downloads before the first even completes, so the next steps being performed are all downloads, preventing the first completed download from being processed (QS Fix, etc).


----------



## DManzaluni

Thanks for that Justen, yes, all the parameters were defaulted incorrectly.(I was unable to respond sooner because I was trying a 6 program transfer and it was taking three days to run)

Obviously none of the delete file options was checked and certainly the job limit value was defaulted to 1.

I have now corrected it and run another half dozen program transfers and thus far, the progress bar does seem to be running a bit quicker.

What is a bit unusual is that not all of the programs which KTTMG sees are actually on the tivo. So after transfer, I go to the Tivo and try to delete the programs to save space and I find they aren't there?


----------



## HerronScott

DManzaluni said:


> What is a bit unusual is that not all of the programs which KTTMG sees are actually on the tivo. So after transfer, I go to the Tivo and try to delete the programs to save space and I find they aren't there?


If it sees them on the TiVo, they have to be there somewhere. Are they suggestions under the suggestions folder (and if so no need to delete them to save space)?

Scott


----------



## Hyrax

I looked and cannot find if it has been asked; sorry if it has. Can you tell me if the TiVo Edge will let me transfer videos to my PC with KMTTG? Otherwise, I figure I need to get a refurbished Roamio OTA.


----------



## DManzaluni

HerronScott said:


> If it sees them on the TiVo, they have to be there somewhere. Are they suggestions under the suggestions folder (and if so no need to delete them to save space)?
> 
> Scott


Sorry for delay during another 3-4 day transfer. Two files are now transferring at a time but at half the snail's pace speed!

No, the programs are nowhere despite numerous app restarts.


----------



## Hyrax

DManzaluni said:


> Sorry for delay during another 3-4 day transfer. Two files are now transferring at a time but at half the snail's pace speed!
> 
> No, the programs are nowhere despite numerous app restarts.


Assuming it is hardwired and you don't have any network issues, most shows should transfer in a shorter time than their play time. Now doing all the other stuff (Qfix, Ad Detect, Ad Cut, & compress) are all external programs that are launched by KMTTG. I've found it much faster to just transfer (and possibly decrypt) with KMTTG and then launch the other programs manually. Much faster. I just tested and a 2 hour, 13.5 GB show takes 21 minutes to transfer to my computer as a .Tivo file. Have you tried just transferring to your PC? Also, a warning about compressing. Most cable shows are already compressed so much that the picture quality is borderline terrible. In my experience, just buy a larger hard drive and keep them as they way they were delivered. They will look better. Again, just my opinion ... after doing this for nearly 20 years I wish I'd not compressed any of my shows.

_EDIT: _Running VideoReDo directly, it took 5 minutes to do a Qfix of the file, 4-5 minutes to do an ad detect, 5 minutes to write out a .TS file, and (using HandBreak) 1:45 minutes to compress it (using 2-pass, avg bit rate of 10000) to a MKV container. This is with a 9 year old computer with 16 GB memory. 
The fact that it is taking you days indicates your computer may need tweaking or upgrading.


----------



## ThAbtO

DManzaluni said:


> No, the programs are nowhere


We can't help you without specific details. Most of these replies to you are just guesses.


----------



## dmahoney22

WOW!
I admittedly haven't been on the forum in some time, but this thread is over 12 years old and 641 pages!
I'm a lazy [email protected]$tard, and don't want to read all of this 
Is there a Readers Digest version to "How to transfer recordings from my TiVo Bolt to my desktop"? Is TiVo Desktop the way to do it?
Thanks...and sorry if this is considered "hijacking" the thread.


----------



## ThAbtO

Tivo Desktop is no longer supported by Tivo and doesn't have the abilities this program have. TD also needs its security certificate updated to access the Tivo.


----------



## justen_m

dmahoney22 said:


> Is there a Readers Digest version to "How to transfer recordings from my TiVo Bolt to my desktop"? Is TiVo Desktop the way to do it?


TiVo Desktop is obsolete. I use kmttg on my Win10 and Linux boxes (and Mac?), but many use pyTivo Desktop on Win10 and Mac.

The former is more powerful, but the latter is simpler.


----------



## dmahoney22

ThAbtO said:


> Tivo Desktop is no longer supported by Tivo and doesn't have the abilities this program have. TD also needs its security certificate updated to access the Tivo.


Thanks.
I downloaded pyTivo and will give it a try. Is there a Wiki or documentation on it somewhere?


----------



## JoeKustra

dmahoney22 said:


> Thanks.
> I downloaded pyTivo and will give it a try. Is there a Wiki or documentation on it somewhere?


Easier to use pyTivo


----------



## ThAbtO

I use KMTTG to download shows and process them. Then when I want to send them back to the Tivo, PyTivo (not Desktop).


----------



## nirmelamoud

I have one Tivo that kmttg works with and one that it fail to bring any video (can get meta data) , any idea why ?
for now what I do is I transfer video I want to download from, one tivo to the other so KMTTG can download it, annoying
IT worked with both tivo boxes up until few weeks ago.

thanks


----------



## ThAbtO

nirmelamoud said:


> I have one Tivo that kmttg works with and one that it fail to bring any video (can get meta data) , any idea why ?
> for now what I do is I transfer video I want to download from, one tivo to the other so KMTTG can download it, annoying
> IT worked with both tivo boxes up until few weeks ago.
> 
> thanks


Can you specify what models they are? Look up on tivo.com, login to your account, then in [DVR] Preferences and see if the Video Sharing is checked on your boxes. Any changes, click Save at the bottom, the Force a Tivo Service connection on all of your Boxes.


----------



## ThAbtO

Can you make it so that KMTTG saves the selected jobs for each Tivo box and Files, so that each can have separate jobs checked for each. IE: 1 box can have MetaData and decrypt checked, Files have QSFix, encode. Another box can just have Decrypt.


----------



## mtepper27

I've just begun using kmttg, and I would like to know if there's any way to download PS streams of my tivo recordings and also "Ignore Errors" and get the full length of the recording as you can do on PYTIVO? I have searched in kmttg configuration and can't figure out how. Thanks for any help provided.


Edit: I'm not interested in encoding or decrypting the files. Simply downloading PS Streams while ignoring errors.


----------



## ThAbtO

PS stream downloads is default. There is TS download as a checkbox, unchecked PS.


----------



## mtepper27

Thank you. And the ignore errors option so I don't lose any time off the original recording?


----------



## ThAbtO

I Hardly get any errors, but it can be set to how many times it can try downloading when it fails before it quits. Also better to give it extra time when it fails, can be set in Config, I'd give it 30 seconds.


----------



## HerronScott

mtepper27 said:


> I've just begun using kmttg, and I would like to know if there's any way to download PS streams of my tivo recordings and also "Ignore Errors" and get the full length of the recording as you can do on PYTIVO? I have searched in kmttg configuration and can't figure out how. Thanks for any help provided.


I believe you are talking about the feature to detect errors in TS downloads that Dan added to pyTivo Desktop. As far as I know kmttg does not have the capability to detect those errors and my understanding was they only affected TS downloads and not PS downloads. I'm curious why you are looking to use kmttg if you have pyTivo Desktop?

Scott


----------



## RyanL

Don't know if this has been answered (a few hundred pages back) but I'm new to the kmttg program but figured things out for the most part by trial and error over the last couple of days. Anyway, my question is about comskip and it's features/tweaks. Messed around with the settings in the ini file quite a bit and think I have it _mostly_ figured out but this one issue is driving me absolute bonkers. I have a bunch of recordings that don't have any sort of unique id and are all named the same. Anywho, comskip seems to be using the data from one recording for all of them instead of scanning and generating new commercial break points for each show. Thought I figured something out with the "Prune Skip Table Automatically With NPL Refresh" checkbox under kmttg configuration>>Autoskip, but selecting that didn't seem to do anything. I'm searching and searching but can't seem to find what I'm looking for. There's a setting under auto transfers configuration and it's "treat each recording as unique". Comskip needs a setting like this. Anyone run into the same issue I'm having?

EDIT: I'm a stubborn SOB and figured this out. There's an ini text file in the main kmttg folder named "AutoSkip.ini". I deleted the contents and changed it to a read only file. Haven't had any errors because of this and have transferred a handful of shows without commercials over to my PC now. BTW, I use handbrake (not the one included in kmttg) with my own profiles (have one for SD and one for HD) and have the resulting MKV files looking better than the originals with around 1/3rd the original file size.


----------



## andcbii

Any idea what this error is?



Code:


RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.10.118, port=1413): Connection timed out: connect
[java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.connect0(Native Method), java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.<init>(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketFactoryImpl.createSocket(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.TiVoRPC.RemoteInit(TiVoRPC.java:265), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.TiVoRPC.<init>(TiVoRPC.java:106), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:57), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:69), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:635), com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying$1AutoThread.run(NowPlaying.java:90), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]

Getting this when running auto transfer from the GUI.

Win10, kmttg v2.4o


----------



## ThAbtO

andcbii said:


> IP=192.168.10.118


Make sure that is your Tivo's IP address. If you are not using static IP and it has changed unknowingly.


----------



## RyanL

andcbii said:


> Any idea what this error is?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.10.118, port=1413): Connection timed out: connect
> [java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.connect0(Native Method), java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source), java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.<init>(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketFactoryImpl.createSocket(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.TiVoRPC.RemoteInit(TiVoRPC.java:265), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.TiVoRPC.<init>(TiVoRPC.java:106), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:57), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:69), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:635), com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying$1AutoThread.run(NowPlaying.java:90), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]
> 
> Getting this when running auto transfer from the GUI.
> 
> Win10, kmttg v2.4o


I'm kind of clueless with all things kmttg so far but to me it sounds like it's losing connection with the tivo just like it says. Are you connected via wireless? I'm using a bolt and the wifi on it sucks just like most smart devices (only ones I've found that are consistent are rokus). I hooked everything in at my entertainment stand up to a wired switch and one network cable going back to my router. Did that about a year ago but I wish I did it a few years earlier.

Edit: (the person who just responded right above just reminded me of something too). When I tried using the Tivo for just about anything, I found that assigning a static IP address made it a bit more consistent. Plus the added benefit in case you are using wireless, if it disconnects and reconnects briefly, you are still going to have the same IP address instead of the router assigning a new one each and every time (could be what's going on in your scenario).


----------



## ThAbtO

RyanL said:


> wifi on it sucks just like most smart devices


I have been using wifi and it has issues in its initial time period, until I changed to the wireless channel 11 in the router. The interference is the cause, from Microwaves, landline cordless phones.


----------



## RyanL

Since I ironed out the issue I was having up above, I have a more generalized question about kmttg. I may come to a conclusion after a bit more trial and error but is it typical for kmttg to hang if you're doing a bunch of shows at once. Came across a few posts here and there talking about the program hanging but never really saw the cause and effect or more importantly, the solution. Noticed when when trying to transfer a whole bunch of shows to my PC (all SD quality, don't know if that matters much) that they go fairly quickly (the whole transfer, conversion to ts file, and the comskip/cut ordeal). You can clearly see the green progress bar moving across constantly in the kmttg gui but I saw that it wasn't doing anything (only got about a 1/3rd of the way through that show folder) and it wasn't doing squat. Let it sit for a few hours and it never went anywhere so I cancelled the operation and restarted pretty much where it left off but only did about a dozen shows this time. Does this happen often? Also found that one of the recordings (could be more) seemed fine when I tested the ts cut file but after the first or second commercial skip the audio was out of sync by over a minute. Haven't even had a chance to research that yet as I just discovered it. TIA for any input.


----------



## ThAbtO

Downloading a shows can halt when there is a glitch in its video or audio. You would need to view the downloaded file to see where it stopped, then go to the same spot on the Tivo and view it, and pause after the spot. (Hope its in a commercial.) You can then refresh the shows list in KMTTG and enable resume download. Don't forget to rename the file already downloaded, ie: show.1.TiVo. otherwise it will erase it or will not overwrite and skip.


----------



## RyanL

ThAbtO said:


> I have been using wifi and it has issues in its initial time period, until I changed to the wireless channel 11 in the router. The interference is the cause, from Microwaves, landline cordless phones.


I've had all kinds of wifi issues over the years with various devices. Phones, tablets, and dedicated streaming devices (mentioned Rokus before but FireTVs are good too) are usually rock solid. But when it comes to any kind of mulit-use "smart product" they seem to skimp on the wifi. Some problematic devices I've had are HT receivers, smart TVs (they're the worse), Tivo Bolt, and another one is any sort of add on card or wifi USB stick for PCs (yet laptops almost always are trouble-free). Hell, I have a 85" Sony smart TV that doesn't like to stay connected to the internet via wifi. You would think that the wireless in that thing would be just as good as a $35 streaming stick, if not better IMO. And can't use channel 11 around my house (it's over populated - I live in a somewhat urban area and there's a lot of noise) so 2.4 is on channel 6 and 5GHz is on channel 100. Wired is always better for me in every way. Especially now with 4K streaming with HDR/DV. Consistently good high bandwidth is a must.


----------



## ThAbtO

Wireless G/N channel 11 is also on my neighboring wifis and I have no issues on this channel.

The better channels for G/N is 11, 6, or 1, 5G I think, I have it on 140.


----------



## RyanL

ThAbtO said:


> Downloading a shows can halt when there is a glitch in its video or audio. You would need to view the downloaded file to see where it stopped, then go to the same spot on the Tivo and view it, and pause after the spot. (Hope its in a commercial.) You can then refresh the shows list in KMTTG and enable resume download. Don't forget to rename the file already downloaded, ie: show.1.TiVo. otherwise it will erase it or will not overwrite and skip.


Thanks, I'll have to figure out which one it is. No telling since it's SD quality like I said and not sure if I mentioned before but it's OTA as well. OTA can be problematic from the little bit or research I did and a lot of people having issues with comskip too (especially on SD content). Seems to be working for me for the most part though.


----------



## RyanL

ThAbtO said:


> Wireless G/N channel 11 is also on my neighboring wifis and I have no issues on this channel.
> 
> The better channels for G/N is 11, 6, or 1, 5G I think, I have it on 140.


I can do a scan of the area with my router and it posts the the available wifi networks in range. Like I said, I chose the ones that were the least populated. Plus I have a secondary router on my second floor (with the same SSIDs) and have to have that on different channels also.


----------



## ThAbtO

It should not be a problem if you use WPA2 and a password. Seems to keep them from intermingling with others.


----------



## mattack

Is "Resume Downloads" supposed to work along with TS downloads?
It seems to me, if I try to combine them, I always get just the audio (the same as when you try to download a TS recording in PS mode, but the file shows as a .ts file)

I was trying to use this to get a chunk out of the Time 100 show (Halsey performing a 4 Non Blondes song). Thankfully, I WAS able to download the whole program then use LosslessCut to cut out that chunk.. 

But other times, I was hoping I could try transferring from a second in or something on recordings that don't seem to transfer properly at all -- I get a lot of TS recordings that are the right size, but won't play with video in ANY program, quicktime player, VLC, etc.. In VLC, they just play with audio and won't show video.. Quicktime Player thinks they're corrupted files.


----------



## ThAbtO

mattack said:


> Is "Resume Downloads" supposed to work along with TS downloads?


Only PS.


----------



## mattack

Then the program should prevent those from being used in combination.. grey out the menu item when you're doing a TS download.

Bummer that they're not combinable though.. I guess I just wish TS downloads actually WORKED reliably. (The show is often not playable after download..)


----------



## Legacy777

I haven't used KMTTG in a while, however I went to try and download/decrypt a show from my TiVo Bolt, the file downloads ok using TS downloads, but won't decrypt. The error is just "tivolibre decrypt failed for file..." I tried disabling TS downloads, but only the audio is downloaded.

Am I missing something completely obvious?

Thanks
Josh


----------



## mattack

Are you sure you have the MAK set up properly?


----------



## Legacy777

mattack said:


> Are you sure you have the MAK set up properly?


Hi,

Yes I've setup the MAK properly. I even tried setting up a clean virtual machine with new installation and get the same error that the decryption failed. Is there a way to enable a more detailed logging to try and get some more information?

Thanks
Josh


----------



## kpeters59

Does your PC see other devices on the Local Network?

Perhaps your PC's 'network type' is set to Public and so can't see the TiVo?

When you started KMTTG the first time, did you get the Firewall Prompt?

-KP


----------



## HerronScott

kpeters59 said:


> Does your PC see other devices on the Local Network?
> 
> Perhaps your PC's 'network type' is set to Public and so can't see the TiVo?
> 
> When you started KMTTG the first time, did you get the Firewall Prompt?





Legacy777 said:


> the file downloads ok using TS downloads, but won't decrypt. The error is just "tivolibre decrypt failed for file..."


He said it's downloading the file fine but the error is from decrypting it with tivolibre.

Scott


----------



## kpeters59

Oh...I may have mistaken this thread for a different one...

-KP


----------



## RyanL

Just a heads up to those using comskip with kmttg, the version included is several years old and the latest version seems to be 82_010 from late 2019. Tried it out and it seems to work a little bit better but the best feature is an ini editor which has slightly better descriptions of the settings.


----------



## Legacy777

Well what I ended up doing was installing pyTiVo Desktop which installed the directshow dump drivers and I was able to decrypt the shows successfully. I'm still not sure why the others wouldn't decrypt, but this was my solution.


----------



## RyanL

I have a tinkered and tweaked settings for comskip for a couple of weeks now and think I have it to the point of where OTA both SD and HD work decent with no commercials so I can start archiving shows worth keeping. It's nest to impossible getting it just right to where it's not missing a few commercials here and there or cutting some of the show (especially tricky with SD content). Anyway, would like to upload my working ini file to help others and save them a bit of time, but can't figure out an efficient or effective way to do it. Tried uploading code as text from the ini but it gets all jumbled up because the lines are too long. Also, figured I would simply try and register an account over at the comskip forums and try to upload it there and then just link it here, but haven't received my activation email from them. That forum doesn't seem to be very active anywho.


----------



## Legacy777

I think if you post as code even though the lines are too long and wrap when copied and pasted back into a text file it should have the correct line breaks.


----------



## Legacy777

You could also just rename the file to comskip.txt instead of comskip.ini and upload/attach it to your post here.


----------



## RyanL

Ini file of comskip 82_010 for OTA. Changed the extension to txt, just remember to change it back to ini after download. Also, I have added a couple of lines at the end (always_keep_first_seconds & always_keep_first_seconds). For certain groups of recordings I find setting this to 50 or whatever can be ultra helpful. For example, if I'm running off a bunch of EFC fights from the stadium network they often have the decision from the last fight at the very end of the recording so I set it the line always_keep_last_seconds=50 otherwise that last segment will be considered a commercial. If anyone has any input on this comskip ini, feel free to comment. It may also work well for cable content but have no way of checking that. Enjoy.

Edit: Also note that I typed in the defaults after the semicolons in the descriptions. I find this helpful to make quick references. And I believe the lines without any descriptions or any other numbers were lines added by the ini editor.


----------



## Legacy777

Thanks for sharing! I've got a couple shows I want to use comskip on so will try this out.

Josh


----------



## RyanL

Legacy777 said:


> Thanks for sharing! I've got a couple shows I want to use comskip on so will try this out.
> 
> Josh


Cool. Are you recording off of cable though? I saw your previous post about having trouble decrypting recordings from you tivo. Just curious if this works for cable too. Would truly be a one size fits all comskip settings file then. IDK, I tried to use a bunch of other user ini.s laying around the web and most didn't seem to pick up most of the commercials (especially with SD content) so I would try and tweak some of their settings (mostly settings that were changed from the default ones) and it almost always seem to make things worse. Then I would get frustrated and completely start fresh all over again. Think I got it ironed out now. I believe that biggest issue I had along the way is the wording of the settings and/or the descriptions. The developer (think it might be one guy) is probably from Russia or something and there's clearly a language barrier because many of the settings do the opposite of what you think they would. Yes means no in some cases and shrinking something actually increases it. And he definitely comes from the land of double negatives LOL. Anyway, let me know if it works.


----------



## Legacy777

RyanL said:


> Cool. Are you recording off of cable though? I saw your previous post about having trouble decrypting recordings from you tivo. Just curious if this works for cable too. Would truly be a one size fits all comskip settings file then. IDK, I tried to use a bunch of other user ini.s laying around the web and most didn't seem to pick up most of the commercials (especially with SD content) so I would try and tweak some of their settings (mostly settings that were changed from the default ones) and it almost always seem to make things worse. Then I would get frustrated and completely start fresh all over again. Think I got it ironed out now. I believe that biggest issue I had along the way is the wording of the settings and/or the descriptions. The developer (think it might be one guy) is probably from Russia or something and there's clearly a language barrier because many of the settings do the opposite of what you think they would. Yes means no in some cases and shrinking something actually increases it. And he definitely comes from the land of double negatives LOL. Anyway, let me know if it works.


Hi Ryan,

Yeah I am recording off of cable (Comcast/Xfinity). I tried your OTA file and it unfortunately didn't detect commercials on a show I recorded from the Discovery Channel. The default did find the commercials but ended up clipping some of the show. When I have more time I'll have to play with the settings some more.

Thanks
Josh


----------



## ThAbtO

Commercial detection is not always perfect. Lots of times they can switch to commercial without blanking (about 2 seconds) so the commercial may be considered as part of the program/show.


----------



## RyanL

Legacy777 said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> Yeah I am recording off of cable (Comcast/Xfinity). I tried your OTA file and it unfortunately didn't detect commercials on a show I recorded from the Discovery Channel. The default did find the commercials but ended up clipping some of the show. When I have more time I'll have to play with the settings some more.
> 
> Thanks
> Josh


That's what I figured may happen with cable networks. I'm guessing that it may work better for you if the show was off of a standard broadcast network like ABC or FOX. I would first mess with the minimum/maximum commercial size and commercial break size along with the minimum segment size of the show since that can screw a lot up from what I've noticed. Cable is different than network in that the commercials can be very short where network commercials are a bit longer (furniture store adds, car dealerships etc). And then programming like football can have 15 minute commercial breaks so that can require different settings entirely. After messing with that, the next most important setting is the detection method(s) is at the beginning of the file (the larger #). Once you find the methods that seem to work I would go to town on tweaking from there. Messing with all the various settings before determining what methods actually do anything, is blind art. At least that's my take on this program. I have a lot of other random shows that I want to test out with this ini but everything I've thrown at it seems to work fairly good. I would say that it picks up and cuts 95% of all the commercials. That's the best I've gotten it with lower quality OTA recordings. I would like to tinker a bit more with modifier settings but don't really understand how they work. I'm assuming giving them a slightly higher # would give them a higher priority, but I can't be entirely sure. Mainly I would like to give channel logo detections a bit more priority but another thing that's confusing is that there's multiple modifier settings related to that. And some values may be percentages (like .01) while others may be multipliers (1.2). Without proper descriptions it truly is taking a stab in the dark.


----------



## RyanL

ThAbtO said:


> Commercial detection is not always perfect. Lots of times they can switch to commercial without blanking (about 2 seconds) so the commercial may be considered as part of the program/show.


That's exactly why I would like to give a bit more priority to logo detection as I mentioned up above. I'm sure that the key is in the modifier selection but don't even know where to begin on that front. Also would like to give aspect ratio change a bit more emphasis. These are things I may have to mess with in a couple weeks when I have more time. For now I'm pretty happy wiht what I came up with.


----------



## ThAbtO

I just got a new laptop and put KMTTG and VRD Plus (old version) on it, and it was working fine. Then, I put VRD TVSuite on it and removed Plus. KMTTG would now complain that it cannot find VRD v4 or later. So, I re-installed Plus and its working again.


----------



## toddk63

Should I be using Java 8 32bit or 64bit on Ubuntu 20.04... or something else?


----------



## ej42137

toddk63 said:


> Should I be using Java 8 32bit or 64bit on Ubuntu 20.04... or something else?


64 bit, because that's what all the cool kids are doing. But it won't make any discernible difference.


----------



## eohrnberger

I'm really interested in using kmttg to download programs from my TiVos, and also backing up the Season Passes and such.
But whenever kmttg tries to connect to either one of the 2 TiVos (1 is a series 4 - getting a bit long in the tooth, and a recently purchased Bolt), kmttg logs a Java exception in what looks like the SSL handshake.



Code:


RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.2.5, port=1413): readHandshakeRecord
[sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readHandshakeRecord(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), sun.security.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:210), com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:172), com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:632), com.tivo.kmttg.task.NowPlaying$1AutoThread.run(NowPlaying.java:90), java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)]
RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.2.6, port=1413): readHandshakeRecord

I've read that other similar Java programs have outdated SSL certs which deny them access to connect to the TiVos. Is this the case with this app also? Any options possible to fix this?


----------



## lart2150

I thought some people might be interested in this. It expires December 2022.

edit: I should add I also have the cert and key for the transcoder if anyone is interested.


----------



## mackworth

Can confirm this works!


----------



## reneg

lart2150 said:


> I thought some people might be interested in this. It expires December 2022.
> 
> edit: I should add I also have the cert and key for the transcoder if anyone is interested.


Thank you so much. I think I used openssl correctly to get this into the format used by metagenerator. [Edited after correction by moyekj]


----------



## reneg

Lurker1 said:


> Is this the updated cert for kmttg we've all been waiting months for?


Yes, for kmttg & metagenerator.


----------



## moyekj

I released version v2.4p of kmttg which has the new certificate and password.


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> Thank you so much. I think I used openssl correctly to get this into the format used by kmttg. Rename your old cdata.pem file in the kmttg directory to something elese. Download and rename attached file from cdata.pem.txt to cdata.pem in your kmttg directory. Shutdown and restart kmttg. Seems to work correctly for me for remote tab functions.


FYI, if you want to use certificate externally, kmttg looks for cdata.p12 file and cdata.password file in the kmttg directory, not cdata.pem. However, the cdata.pem you generated will be useful for metagenerator application.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> FYI, if you want to use certificate externally, kmttg looks for cdata.p12 file and cdata.password file in the kmttg directory, not cdata.pem. However, the cdata.pem you generated will be useful for metagenerator application.


Thanks for correcting me and updating kmttg.


----------



## dlfl

lart2150 said:


> I thought some people might be interested in this. It expires December 2022.
> 
> edit: I should add I also have the cert and key for the transcoder if anyone is interested.


Wow! This seems out of the blue to me. Could not find any post on this forum where you discussed this. Curious to know more about your efforts that led up to this. I've verified the .pem file works with Metagenerator 3. Is the Dec 2022 date definite?


----------



## HerronScott

dlfl said:


> Wow! This seems out of the blue to me. Could not find any post on this forum where you discussed this. Curious to know more about your efforts that led up to this. I've verified the .pem file works with Metagenerator 3. Is the Dec 2022 date definite?


Yes, that is the expiration of the certificate.










Scott


----------



## HerronScott

lart2150 said:


> I thought some people might be interested in this. It expires December 2022.
> 
> edit: I should add I also have the cert and key for the transcoder if anyone is interested.


Would love to know how you extracted this for future reference. 

Scott


----------



## lart2150

I don't want to give away too much but I used a combination of frida and jadx to convince the android app it should spill the beans. There were likely other ways I could have gotten the password out of the compiled library but I also wanted to play with frida


----------



## rfryar

FYI, I tried to update KMTTG and it tries to use HTTP to download the update which fails.

http://master.dl.sourceforge.net/project/kmttg/kmttg_v2.4p.zip

I had to manually update the URL to https and put in my browser to update.


----------



## moyekj

rfryar said:


> FYI, I tried to update KMTTG and it tries to use HTTP to download the update which fails.
> 
> http://master.dl.sourceforge.net/project/kmttg/kmttg_v2.4p.zip
> 
> I had to manually update the URL to https and put in my browser to update.


I tested updating from kmttg "Help--Update kmttg.." and it worked for me.


----------



## DBrunetti

moyekj said:


> I tested updating from kmttg "Help--Update kmttg.." and it worked for me.


It might be a good idea to update the kmttg Wiki page on Sourceforge.


----------



## moyekj

DBrunetti said:


> It might be a good idea to update the kmttg Wiki page on Sourceforge.


What do you mean? It was updated yesterday to remove the warning about RPC certificate expiring this December and release notes were updated. Other than that I still consider it abandoned project as I won't be doing any further updates.


----------



## DBrunetti

moyekj said:


> What do you mean? It was updated yesterday to remove the warning about RPC certificate expiring this December and release notes were updated. Other than that I still consider it abandoned project as I won't be doing any further updates.


Ok. I misread the expiration date. My mistake.


----------



## gimgol

I’d like to remove commercials if there is SkipMode data from Tivo but not try to remove them if there is not. 

I have tried unselecting Ad Detect and selecting only Ad Cut but if there is no SkipMode data KMTTG still adds an Ad Detect step. 

Has anyone figured out a config or script that only runs Ad Cut if there is SkipMode data?


----------



## worachj

> *Only run Ad Skip/Ad Detect for shows with AutoSkip data*
> 
> If enabled then only shows that have AutoSkip data will be processed for Ad Skip and Ad Detect tasks.
> Shows without AutoSkip data will have those tasks automatically cancelled by task scheduler..


----------



## gimgol

worachj said:


>


Thank you! No good excuse why I couldn't have figured that out myself. Sigh.

For those using batch you want to set this value to 1:

<autoskip_cutonly>


----------



## badams888

moyekj said:


> It was updated yesterday to remove the warning about RPC certificate expiring this December and release notes were updated. Other than that I still consider it abandoned project as I won't be doing any further updates.


Thanks so much. You have breathed 2 more years of life into my Tivo. I am curious, did you mention where you've moved on to after the Tivo? I simply couldn't bear to have lost kmttg since as far as I'm concerned that's the only reason I would ever consider another Tivo today.

As to updates, I'm not upset at all. In fact, I'm almost happy to have a mature program now. I captured the web page url's sent to the web interface so I could use them with my mousewheel to skip forward/back. And now I don't need to worry that something would change and break my code 

And there's no way I could stand to watch any sports if I had to suffer with all the politics that have infected tv these days. Skipping is much more than just for the ads.


----------



## nazopo

lart2150 said:


> I thought some people might be interested in this. It expires December 2022.
> 
> edit: I should add I also have the cert and key for the transcoder if anyone is interested.


Just want to say a very big thank you personally for taking the time to figure this out. I had tried to make some headway with getting the certificate with the iOS app but didn't get too far since it's a little out of my area of expertise. As someone who uses kmttg everyday, this will continue to save me a ton of time as opposed to the alternative workflow. This will definitely be the top surprise gift I got this year. Many thanks again.


----------



## samccfl99

Hi, haven't been here for a while. I got a question/problem. This is happening more since the locals were changed to MPEG-4, quite a while ago. I use AVIDEMUX 2.7.1 to create an MP4 from the extracted TS file (options used are TS Download and Decrypt, and the correct options in Configuration). On Comcast S FL Local NBC channel, many times the program quits with an unknown error somewhere when processing. Now the NBC channel is different from the rest because it has always had a larger size compared to the other locals and the rest of the MPEG-4 channels (but still MPEG-4). In the old days before having to use Decrypt, I would just uncheck the TS DOWNLOAD box and of course No Decrypt, and it would run the slow way, but work. Can't do that anymore and I hardly have this problem with any MPEG-2 or 4 files. I thought that maybe it was taking hits, and there were Corrected errors on the channel (not that many usually). It is just this NBC channel and it pisses me off because many times I cannot transfer SNL and at times Fallon. I just installed the P version, but same thing. You know what else is weird? Tonight the SNL at 10 pm had the problem, but the 11:30 one did not. I can remember the same situation some other times, I think. Yes this was a long explanation and you probably know why, but not the solution. Or do you? Love the program for years. It drives my YT Channel hobby or for things to save.

Let me know when you get a chance. Thanks and be safe...


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> What do you mean? It was updated yesterday to remove the warning about RPC certificate expiring this December and release notes were updated. Other than that I still consider it abandoned project as I won't be doing any further updates.


bummer.. But the source will still be available and/or someone else has gotten a copy of it right?

I use it pretty much literally every day.. (as I've said before, I use the metadata files to keep track of which episodes I have and haven't seen from some shows.. and I download some shows in their entirety, and many download just the end music segment of a talk show)


----------



## andcbii

Is there a way to backup and restore the auto transfers configurations? I want to do a clean install of kmttg, and I'm hoping there's a easy way to backup and restore these settings....


----------



## reneg

andcbii said:


> Is there a way to backup and restore the auto transfers configurations? I want to do a clean install of kmttg, and I'm hoping there's a easy way to backup and restore these settings....


Auto transfers are kept in the auto.ini file in the kmttg directory.


----------



## mcf57

I use kmttg for a project where I am downloading/transferring local cable access recording from my tivo. Simple, but VERY effectively and it has worked great for years.

this month my version “o” stopped working. After looking into it, I saw it was mention the certificate was expiring on dec 2020 so I updated to the “p” version and all is now good.

from what I also read, it seems like this software has been abandoned and the last current version will stop working in dec 2022. Is this about right? Or will the version “p” possibly still work, but clearly no more updates at all for this program.

obviously there is time, but I am a novice so just wondering what will really happen in 2yrs


----------



## mattack

"stopped working" is very vague. What happens? What does the log show?


----------



## mcf57

mattack said:


> "stopped working" is very vague. What happens? What does the log show?


this issue was on the previous version I had installed (v2.4o) that I think had a certificate of some kind that expired Dec. 2020. basically, I would load the main program, and when trying to connect to one of my 2 Roamios to get a list of the recordings on each, it couldn't and came back with all these errors in red in the bottom box.

I installed the version 2.4p and all now works great again. From what I could read, this version will probably expire Dec 2022 & do the same thing my v2.4o did, right? If so, was just wondering what alternatives I may have at that time to do the same thing. Again, I have 2yrs to figure this out and/or use v2.4p so I guess no huge rush here


----------



## mattack

Yes. Either someone will figure out the key (??) to update by then, or it'll stop working.


----------



## kdmorse

mcf57 said:


> obviously there is time, but I am a novice so just wondering what will really happen in 2yrs


Two years from now, the same series of evens will occur. We will worry about it breaking in December. Either someone will manage to get a newer cert into it, in which case we've likely got another two more years, or noone will, and it will be dead dead on Dec 12 2022 at 00:24:50 GMT.

To whomever did that this time, thank you. Not only did it fix kmttg, I have several side scripts that I use to automate tasks on my Tivo's, which of course broke, and and the new cert fixed them right up.


----------



## mcf57

kdmorse said:


> Two years from now, the same series of evens will occur. We will worry about it breaking in December. Either someone will manage to get a newer cert into it, in which case we've likely got another two more years, or noone will, and it will be dead dead on Dec 12 2022 at 00:24:50 GMT.
> 
> To whomever did that this time, thank you. Not only did it fix kmttg, I have several side scripts that I use to automate tasks on my Tivo's, which of course broke, and and the new cert fixed them right up.


Yes, BIG thanks to whoever fixed it for v2.4p. I was afraid I wasn't able to use it any longer. This program works WONDERFULLLY for my needs. Basically, I manually record 6hr blocks of some local channels and/or Xfinity cable access channels on my Roamio. 3-4 times per month. I then use kmttg to not only pull it from the TiVo, but it encodes it to a much smaller file (less than 2GB). I can then easily upload it (via filemail.com) for the person who needs to then download it. Easy, simple and its a basic program with a basic look. Nothing fancy, but works great.

Luckily, none of my local channels have been flagged and "copy protected" either as I noticed this software won't handle those. With cable card support slowly coming to an end and/or Xfinity moving to iptv channels, we will see how much longer I will be able to use it. I wonder which will come first; lose my local Xfinity channels to IPTV (therefore, making my Roamio useless) or the kmttg certificate ending 12/2022 & no replacement (LOL!!!). Until then, I'll happily use v2.4p as needed.

Again, thanks


----------



## ThAbtO

mcf57 said:


> I noticed this software won't handle those.


There is no software that can handle the copy-protected content.


----------



## mcf57

ThAbtO said:


> There is no software that can handle the copy-protected content.


yea, I figured this. I'm thinking at some point, both my TiVo and kmttg will be totally useless for my needs. Since I only record and need SD channels, I will probably get some sort of HDMI to RCA down converter and just use a simple USB video capture device on PC.


----------



## DManzaluni

I have been using KMTTG successfully for a few months now and it works really well to save space on my Tivo; but over the last few weeks the app suddenly stops at the encode stage. The clock keeps counting for days on end and nothing is happening in the background to complete the MP4 file. It seems to have completed cutting the ads at the TS stage but doesnt create the resulting MP4 file at all _in certain full length feature films_.

After encountering this problem I have tried cutting the ads on TV shows and it still works fine to do this and runs on even lengthy public tv programs but however many times I try, it wont work on some feature length movies!

Is this a known problem please? Is this something to do with the incorrect error message I sometimes receive on my screen supposedly telling me that with some content, I cant play that *content* through an HDMI cable? (which I obviously can do without problems)


----------



## snerd

DManzaluni said:


> I have been using KMTTG successfully for a few months now and it works really well to save space on my Tivo; but over the last few weeks the app suddenly stops at the encode stage. The clock keeps counting for days on end and nothing is happening in the background to complete the MP4 file. It seems to have completed cutting the ads at the TS stage but doesnt create the resulting MP4 file at all _in certain full length feature films_.
> 
> After encountering this problem I have tried cutting the ads on TV shows and it still works fine to do this and runs on even lengthy public tv programs but however many times I try, it wont work on some feature length movies!
> 
> Is this a known problem please? Is this something to do with the incorrect error message I sometimes receive on my screen supposedly telling me that with some content, I cant play that *content* through an HDMI cable? (which I obviously can do without problems)


Be sure you're running the latest version. The prior version had certificates that expired in December. The latest version has certificates that extend to Dec. 2022.


----------



## DManzaluni

No, that wasn't it, though I was using an old version from last July and an old tools, both of which I updated.

Now it fails to conclude the operation at the .ts file on all programs! Specifically, it (still) stops working at the comskip stage.


----------



## reneg

Just a guess, but to me, your initial issue of hanging while encoding sounds like the .ts file is corrupted. You could try running the file through VideoRedo's quickstream fix or using pyTivo Desktop to download the file with transport stream error detection set to reject and retry with enough attempts to get an error free download. On the second issue of failing on all programs, is it possible that you've run out of free space on the disk drive? Or it could also be possible that the .ts files are corrupted such that even comskip won't run properly.


----------



## DManzaluni

Maybe but how is every ts file corrupted on not just the file i am looking at but on all attempts at comskiping? 

I also wondered about space on the hard drive but I think there are 79gb of free space. Perhaps that report is wrong, but when I delete some old 2 hour ts files which weren/t encoded to mp4, the problem (now on a 30 minute file) didn't go away.


----------



## Dan203

DManzaluni said:


> Maybe but how is every ts file corrupted on not just the file i am looking at but on all attempts at comskiping?
> 
> I also wondered about space on the hard drive but I think there are 79gb of free space. Perhaps that report is wrong, but when I delete some old 2 hour ts files which weren/t encoded to mp4, the problem (now on a 30 minute file) didn't go away.


They get corrupted by the TiVo during download. If you're using pyTivo Desktop and see numbers at the end of the file name, like 0_184.ts then that means there is corruption


----------



## DManzaluni

OK Thanks guys, I'll install PyTivo and see if the files have that sort of name.


----------



## moyekj

@DManzaluni if you are using the comskip that comes with kmttg tool note that it does not support scanning of TS files. A long time ago you used to have to get paid version of comskip to get one that supported TS files. I'm not sure the status now, but most likely if you are using comskip in your flow that is the issue.


----------



## DManzaluni

Then I am completely baffled by how that part of the app which identified and skipped commercials has worked flawlessly up until this problem surfaced!


----------



## DManzaluni

I have just noticed that the problem seems to be associated with certain tv shows!

I can add others to the queue and it will run and complete in parallel. It just wont complete certain shows! it may be a corrupted file but vlc plays the .ts file just fine?


----------



## worachj

DManzaluni said:


> I have just noticed that the problem seems to be associated with certain tv shows!
> 
> I can add others to the queue and it will run and complete in parallel. It just wont complete certain shows!


Maybe it's a channel dependent problem. I have Comcast cable and most channels are now H.264, but none of my local channels have been converted and are still mpeg2. Comskip / TS / H.264 are problematic.


----------



## jwrothwell

kdmorse said:


> I have several side scripts that I use to automate tasks on my Tivo's.


I've been using this software for a number of years but all I've ever done is simply download files. But since Tivo is my most-used device in the whole house I'm curious what tasks you automate, since I'm thinking maybe I should be doing the same. The problem is, I wouldn't know where to start. Would you care to share your scripts? Would be much appreciated.


----------



## ClearToLand

moyekj said:


> @DManzaluni* if you are using the comskip that comes with kmttg tool note that it does not support scanning of TS files. *A long time ago you used to have to get paid version of comskip to get one that supported TS files. I'm not sure the status now, but most likely if you are using comskip in your flow that is the issue.


Are you confusing the free version of ComSkip not supporting H.264 (and AAC, MP3, WTV, etc... - see table on ComSkip.Org) with TS files? 

I've always used kmttg with MPEG-2 AC3 TS files and had no problems with ComSkip.

NOTE: TS files can contain MPEG-2 or H.264 video so @DManzaluni needs to check what video codec he is recording (i.e. what video codec the channel is sending).


----------



## DManzaluni

Well sorry to bother you guys but this problem seems to have completely gone away! Now all elements of this app are working properly and consistently. (I haven't tried the TV shows which _consistently_ got stuck at comskip or encode before)

Luckily this happened before I learned what a script was! Is it what is created by the app when you either do or don't click check marks in the boxes at the top of the screen?


----------



## reneg

I know that kmttg is no longer under active development, but I had an idea that I'd like to kick around. I'm a novice in this area, but I think it might be possible to leverage some of the existing code in the kmttg web server to build and play recorded shows from m3u8 files from a Tivo using the kmttg web server & video streaming. Instead of browsing to the kmttg web server and selecting transcode & play a show. I think one could create a master playlist per tivo, and populate that playlist with the shows in the Now Playing List. Each show in the master playlist would reference another HLS playlist in the web server's cache directory. A user could then load this master playlist through VLC on the Tivo Stream 4K, Firestick or other, or load the playlist into Channels DVR M3U support.

When one of items in the master playlist is selected to be played, kmttg web server would identify which item was selected, dynamically create a HLS playlist and begin transcoding as the kmttg web server video streaming does today, updating the HLS playlist file in the cache directory as transcoding progresses. Since the client selected a particular item in the master playlist, the client would try and load/play the referenced playlist in the kmttg cache.

As with the original kmttg web server, the kmttg computer transcodes on the fly and has to have sufficent horsepower to keep ahead of playback. I have manually constructed a master playlist file based on a few shows I've transcoded with kmttg's web server. I experimented with both VLC & Channels DVR M3U support. VLC works with my hand constructed playlist on Tivo Stream 4K & Firestick devices either as a live stream and if transcoding is done ahead of time. Channels DVR M3U support only worked with live streams (transcoding in progress). Once kmttg is done transcoding, Channels DVR M3U support will not play the cached stream.

Potential pitfalls include no streaming of live TV or recording in progress shows as kmttg web server only supports streaming of downloadable recorded content. Also, as new shows are recorded/deleted, the master playlist has to be refreshed, most likely manually. There is no automated mechanism to keep the cache size managable. On the plus side, I think that since kmttg is skipmode aware, transcoding to HLS could be enhanced to skip over commercials.

I'm looking into this because I still have OTA Tivos even though I switched over to Channels DVR for 'cable' channels. I'd like to be able to access my recorded Tivo content through the Channels DVR interface. So far, I've been able to integrate my security cameras & user created channels (via DizqueTV/Plex) into Channels DVR M3U support. I have a Tivo Stream 4K on one of my TVs and never liked that Tivo didn't do any integration to bridge their own products.

I'm not a Java programmer, though I did setup an IDE & modify a Java program once about 10 years ago. I may give this a try on my own, but progress will be slow, if at all. I thought I would share the idea and if someone else wanted to run with it, so be it. Or, if this idea won't work at all, throw rocks at it before I get too far down the road.


----------



## ZilchBlack

After using kmttg with VideoRedo for many years, I recently installed handbrake for a separate reason unrelated to kmttg. Now, kmttg only shows encoding profiles from handbrake, and VideoRedo profiles are no longer visible. Does anyone know how to get kmttg to ignore handbrake and pull the VideoRedo profiles again?

*BTW*: I was sad to see development has been abandoned, although all good things must end :-( *My thanks to all of your that developed and supported such an awesome project! *Heck*, *I would have paid good money for


----------



## reneg

ZilchBlack said:


> After using kmttg with VideoRedo for many years, I recently installed handbrake for a separate reason unrelated to kmttg. Now, kmttg only shows encoding profiles from handbrake, and VideoRedo profiles are no longer visible. Does anyone know how to get kmttg to ignore handbrake and pull the VideoRedo profiles again?


I don't think you can ignore the handbrake profiles but you could brute force remove the profiles from the kmttg\encode directory. To try and get the VideoRedo profiles to show again, make sure that you File->Configure->VideoRedo and enable VideoRedo. Not sure this next step is necessary, but start up VideoRedo, and select Tools-> Start Batch Manager. Close VideoRedo & the Batch manager after the Batch manager starts, Restart kmttg, and Select File -> Refresh Encoding Profiles.


----------



## Tony_T

I'm having trouble with macOS Catalina.
I'm getting *RemoteInit - Connection Refused.*
kmttg 2.4p and Java 8 Update 281

edit: Just read the Wiki:
IMPORTANT NOTE - ABANDONED PROJECT
Latest kmttg releaseTiVo RPC certificate kmttg is using now expires December 11, 2022 (previous version expires December 2020). However the author has moved on away from TiVo hardware and is no longer doing any additional development.


----------



## worachj

Tony_T said:


> I'm having trouble with macOS Catalina.
> I'm getting *RemoteInit - Connection Refused.*
> kmttg 2.4p and Java 8 Update 281
> 
> edit: Just read the Wiki:
> IMPORTANT NOTE - ABANDONED PROJECT
> Latest kmttg releaseTiVo RPC certificate kmttg is using now expires December 11, 2022 (previous version expires December 2020). However the author has moved on away from TiVo hardware and is no longer doing any additional development.


The new version v2.4p of kmttg is suppose to have the new certificate and password. Read a couple of the post before/after the following one.

New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg


----------



## ThAbtO

Tony_T said:


> I'm getting *RemoteInit - Connection Refused.*


Do you have Network Remote control enabled on that Tivo?


----------



## Tony_T

worachj said:


> The new version v2.4p of kmttg is suppose to have the new certificate and password. Read a couple of the post before/after the following one.
> 
> New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg


I did see that before I posted. 
I tried 2.4p on a High Sierra Mac and it works, but fails on a Catalina Mac.


----------



## Wil

Tony_T said:


> I did see that before I posted.
> I tried 2.4p on a High Sierra Mac and it works, but fails on a Catalina Mac.


The linking of kmttg & VideoRedo is so useful to me they're about the only things I run on Windows nowadays. VMWare Player is free or you can run an old pc with Microsoft Remote Desktop.

Not to say an effort shouldn't be made to get kmttg to run natively on a Mac (also it would be great to get the most current version of pyTivo Desktop ported) but sometimes you just need Windows.


----------



## mattack

I'll check what version of kmttg I'm using, but I'm pretty sure I have the latest version and it's working on current macOS just fine for me.


----------



## Tony_T

I’m not on the current macOS yet (Big Sur), I’m having the issue with the prior macOS (Catalina). No issue on another Mac with the older still High Sierra.


----------



## mattack

aah ok, I actually forget the 'newer' names. There've been so many of them. Since usually problems happen on upgrades of OSes, I was thinking that is what happened to you.

I'm kind of mystified though.. As a totally random guess, could you try creating a new user, logging in as that, and using a new copy of kmttg? that will at least see if you can connect (I realize it'd be a pain to configure everything).


----------



## ThAbtO

Tony_T said:


> I'm not on the current macOS yet (Big Sur), I'm having the issue with the prior macOS (Catalina). No issue on another Mac with the older still High Sierra.


That error is from the Tivo itself and Network Remote Control (as posted above.) It has nothing to do with your OS.


----------



## Tony_T

ThAbtO said:


> That error is from the Tivo itself and Network Remote Control (as posted above.) It has nothing to do with your OS.


I can connect from my Mac running High Sierra (as posted above), but not from my Mac running High Sierra, so it has something to do with macOS


----------



## Tony_T

mattack said:


> aah ok, I actually forget the 'newer' names. There've been so many of them. Since usually problems happen on upgrades of OSes, I was thinking that is what happened to you.
> 
> I'm kind of mystified though.. As a totally random guess, could you try creating a new user, logging in as that, and using a new copy of kmttg? that will at least see if you can connect (I realize it'd be a pain to configure everything).


I try that when I get a chance, but for now, I'll just run kmttg from my Mac with High Sierra.


----------



## ThAbtO

Tony_T said:


> I can connect from my Mac running High Sierra (as posted above), but not from my Mac running High Sierra, so it has something to do with macOS


It has to do with Network Remote Control on the Tivo along with the RPC setting for each Tivo in KMTTG. RPC only works with Series 4 (Premiere) and above.


----------



## Tony_T

ThAbtO said:


> It has to do with Network Remote Control on the Tivo along with the RPC setting for each Tivo in KMTTG. RPC only works with Series 4 (Premiere) and above.


It worked with the previous version of kmttg before the certificate expired.
And it works with the current version of kmttg on an older macOS.


----------



## Tony_T

ok, so deleted kmttg, downloaded a new version and it couldn't find the Tivo (settings and MAK were double checked).
Deleted again, and copied the kmttg from the High Sierra Mac to the Catalina Mac and now working. 
Something with the settings, or certificate I guess.


----------



## slowbiscuit

So whoever's maintaining the code now, I have a request - if you have AutoSkip service enabled and running, don't disable it for a box if you can't connect to that box for X number of tries (don't know what X is, maybe 30 or so?). Looks like kmttg tries to connect to a box continually then gives up after those tries, so please add the option to try forever until manually disabled. Or quit trying but don't disable it in the service menu, so when kmttg restarts it will start trying again.

There have been multiple occasions where I've had to reenable AutoSkip for one or more boxes because I had a power outage (with PC still running on UPS), was working on network etc. and I didn't realize that AutoSkip quit working because kmttg disabled it for that box. Usually happens to Minis since they're not on UPS.


----------



## krkaufman

Does KMTTG possess the ability to export a DVR's list of channels and their associated frequencies? (Or is some other utility capable of this?)


----------



## worachj

krkaufman said:


> Does KMTTG possess the ability to export a DVR's list of channels and their associated frequencies? (Or is some other utility capable of this?)


kmttg / Wiki / remote_channels

I use kmttg to save and restore the list of channels for new hard drive installs. Don't believe it has the frequencies. You can export a csv file for a list of the channels you have checked.

*CSV file example:*


Code:


CHANNEL NUMBER,CHANNEL NAME,INCLUDED

2-1,KTCADT,YES
2-2,KTCIDT2,YES
2-3,KTCIDT3HD,YES
2-4,KTCADT4,YES
2-5,KTCADT5,YES
2-6,KTCIDT6,YES
4-1,WCCODT,YES
4-2,WCCODT2,YES
4-3,WCCODT3,YES
4-4,WCCODT4,YES
5-1,KSTPDT,YES
5-2,KSTCDT,YES
5-3,KSTCDT3,YES
5-4,KSTCDT2,YES
5-5,K50KF-D5,YES
5-6,KSTCDT6,YES
5-6,KSTCDT4,YES
5-7,KSTPDT2,YES
9-1,WFTCDT,YES
9-2,WFTCDT2,YES
9-3,WFTCDT3,YES
9-4,KMSPDT2,YES
9-5,KMSPDT3,YES
9-6,KMSPDT4,YES
11-1,KAREDT,YES
11-2,KAREDT2,YES
11-3,KAREDT3,YES
11-4,KAREDT4,YES
11-5,KAREDT5,YES
23-1,WUCWDT,YES
23-2,WUCWDT2,YES
23-3,WUCWDT3,YES
23-4,WUCWDT4,YES
1,NOANLG,NO
3-1,KIMTDT,NO
3-2,KIMTDT2,NO
3-3,KIMTDT3,NO
3-4,KIMTDT4,NO
5-2,KSTCDT1,NO
5-3,KSTCDT3,NO
5-4,KSTCDT2,NO
6-1,KAALDT,NO
6-2,KAALDT2,NO
9-9,KMSPDT,NO
10-1,KTTCDT,NO
10-2,KTTCDT2,NO
10-3,KTTCDT3,NO
12-1,KEYCDT,NO
12-2,KEYCDT2,NO
13-1,WEAUDT,NO
13-2,WEAUDT2,NO
13-3,WEAUDT3,NO
13-4,WEAUDT4,NO
14-1,K14RB-D,NO
14-2,K14RB-D2,NO
14-3,K14RB-D3,NO
14-4,K14RB-D4,NO
14-5,K14RB-D5,NO
15-1,KSMQDT,NO
15-1,KWJM-LD,NO
15-2,KSMQDT2,NO
15-2,KWJM-LD2,NO
15-3,KSMQDT3,NO
15-3,KWJM-LD3,NO
15-4,KSMQDT4,NO
15-4,KWJM-LD4,NO
16-1,K16BQDT,NO
16-2,K16BQDT2,NO
16-3,K16BQDT3,NO
17-1,WUMN-LD,NO
17-1,WUMN,NO
18-1,WQOWDT,NO
18-2,WQOWDT2SD,NO
18-3,WQOWDT3,NO
19-1,KKTW-LD,NO
19-2,KKTW-LD2,NO
19-3,KKTW-LD3,NO
19-4,KKTW-LD4,NO
19-5,KKTW-LD5,NO
21-1,K21KY-D,NO
21-1,K29EB-D,NO
25-1,KJNK-LD,NO
25-2,KJNK-LD2,NO
25-3,KJNK-LD3,NO
25-4,KJNK-LD4,NO
25-5,KJNK-LD5,NO
25-6,KJNK-LD6,NO
26-1,KFTC-LD,NO
26-2,KFTC-LD2,NO
26-3,KFTC-LD3,NO
28-1,WHWCDT,NO
28-2,WHWCDT2,NO
28-3,WHWCDT3,NO
28-4,WHWCDT4,NO
33-1,K33LN-D,NO
33-1,K33LN-D,NO
33-2,K33LN-D2,NO
33-2,K33LN-D2,NO
33-3,K33LN-D3,NO
33-4,K33LN-D4,NO
33-4,K33LN-D4,NO
33-5,K33LN-D5,NO
33-5,K33LN-D5,NO
33-6,K33LN-D6,NO
33-6,K33LN-D6,NO
33-7,K33LN-D7,NO
33-7,K33LN-D7,NO
41-1,KPXMDT,NO
41-2,KPXMDT2,NO
41-3,KPXMDT3,NO
41-4,KPXMDT4,NO
41-5,KPXMDT5,NO
41-6,KPXMDT6,NO
43-1,KMBD-LD,NO
43-2,KMBD-LD2,NO
43-3,KMBD-LD3,NO
43-4,KMBD-LD4,NO
43-5,KMBD-LD5,NO
43-6,KMBD-LD6,NO
43-7,KMBD-LD7,NO
47-1,KXLTDT,NO
47-2,KXLTDT2,NO
48-1,WEUXDT,NO
48-2,WEUXDT2,NO
48-3,WEUXDT3,NO
48-4,WEUXDT4,NO
50-1,KTCJ-LD,NO
62-1,WDMI-LD,NO
62-2,WDMI-LD2,NO
62-3,WDMI-LD3,NO

*Load/Restore file example:*


Code:


#channelNumber, callSign, channelId, stationId, sourceType, isSelected
2-1, KTCADT, tivo:ch.1310739, tivo:st.4109245, terrestrial, true
2-2, KTCIDT2, tivo:ch.1310749, tivo:st.369805238, terrestrial, true
2-3, KTCIDT3HD, tivo:ch.1310759, tivo:st.4109247, terrestrial, true
2-4, KTCADT4, tivo:ch.1310769, tivo:st.365818047, terrestrial, true
2-5, KTCADT5, tivo:ch.1310779, tivo:st.10420526, terrestrial, true
2-6, KTCIDT6, tivo:ch.1310789, tivo:st.385280009, terrestrial, true
4-1, WCCODT, tivo:ch.2621459, tivo:st.4875713, terrestrial, true
4-2, WCCODT2, tivo:ch.2621469, tivo:st.329625091, terrestrial, true
4-3, WCCODT3, tivo:ch.2621479, tivo:st.412199657, terrestrial, true
5-1, KSTPDT, tivo:ch.3276819, tivo:st.10420203, terrestrial, true
5-2, KSTCDT, tivo:ch.3276829, tivo:st.12326845, terrestrial, true
5-3, KSTCDT3, tivo:ch.3276839, tivo:st.199710449, terrestrial, true
5-4, KSTCDT2, tivo:ch.3276849, tivo:st.22739412, terrestrial, true
5-6, KSTCDT6, tivo:ch.3276869, tivo:st.227379072, terrestrial, true
5-7, KSTPDT2, tivo:ch.3276879, tivo:st.46103202, terrestrial, true
9-2, WFTCDT2, tivo:ch.5898269, tivo:st.5836964, terrestrial, true
9-3, WFTCDT3, tivo:ch.5898279, tivo:st.240110862, terrestrial, true
9-4, KMSPDT2, tivo:ch.5898289, tivo:st.45607678, terrestrial, true
9-5, KMSPDT3, tivo:ch.5898299, tivo:st.375942639, terrestrial, true
9-6, KMSPDT4, tivo:ch.5898309, tivo:st.412493045, terrestrial, true
9-9, KMSPDT, tivo:ch.5898339, tivo:st.5836965, terrestrial, true
11-1, KAREDT, tivo:ch.7208979, tivo:st.10420186, terrestrial, true
11-2, KAREDT2, tivo:ch.7208989, tivo:st.10420486, terrestrial, true
11-3, KAREDT3, tivo:ch.7208999, tivo:st.327710405, terrestrial, true
11-4, KAREDT4, tivo:ch.7209009, tivo:st.384819279, terrestrial, true
11-5, KAREDT5, tivo:ch.7209019, tivo:st.419743615, terrestrial, true
23-1, WUCWDT, tivo:ch.15073299, tivo:st.38520144, terrestrial, true
23-2, WUCWDT2, tivo:ch.15073309, tivo:st.343472386, terrestrial, true
23-3, WUCWDT3, tivo:ch.15073319, tivo:st.172635415, terrestrial, true
23-4, WUCWDT4, tivo:ch.15073329, tivo:st.80468596, terrestrial, true


----------



## krkaufman

Well, at least it generates a list of channels and their callsigns, even if frequencies aren't included. That still saves some typing.

Thanks!

edit: p.s. Looks like I just fixated on the 'Guide' tab, and failed to scan rightward to 'Channels'. Thanks again.



worachj said:


> kmttg / Wiki / remote_channels
> 
> I use kmttg to save and restore the list of channels for new hard drive installs. Don't believe it has the frequencies. You can export a csv file for a list of the channels you have checked.
> 
> *CSV file example:*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> CHANNEL NUMBER,CHANNEL NAME,INCLUDED
> 
> 2-1,KTCADT,YES
> 2-2,KTCIDT2,YES
> ...
> 
> *Load/Restore file example:*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #channelNumber, callSign, channelId, stationId, sourceType, isSelected
> 2-1, KTCADT, tivo:ch.1310739, tivo:st.4109245, terrestrial, true
> 2-2, KTCIDT2, tivo:ch.1310749, tivo:st.369805238, terrestrial, true
> ...


----------



## windracer

Steve Gibson used to be a kmttg user.


----------



## lart2150

The certificate that I extracted from the official android tivo app expires December of next year. in case something happens and we can't extract the next tivo certificate I just checked the updated dvr command (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.arantius.tivocommander) and the certificate is good until 2024-04-02 so we have a plan b for another 3 years.


----------



## Lurker1

lart2150 said:


> The certificate that I extracted from the official android tivo app expires December of next year. in case something happens and we can't extract the next tivo certificate I just checked the updated dvr command (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.arantius.tivocommander) and the certificate is good until 2024-04-02 so we have a plan b for another 3 years.


Wow, thanks. I was unaware of DVR Commander. It is vastly superior to the official android TiVo app.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Yeah it looks like a nice remote control app but sadly lacks the biggest need, reliable streaming from Tivos.


----------



## mattack

lart2150 said:


> The certificate that I extracted from the official android tivo app expires December of next year. in case something happens and we can't extract the next tivo certificate I just checked the updated dvr command (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.arantius.tivocommander) and the certificate is good until 2024-04-02 so we have a plan b for another 3 years.


is it possible to update kmttg with that now?

Just in case you get hit by an asteroid, or the repo goes down? (I know, very unlikely things, but if it's possible to update it NOW to keep it going for a few more years, might as well?)


----------



## lew

I used to use Auto Transfer to transfer some programs to my PC for use with Plex. I configured the auto transfers then used windows task scheduler to create auto skip then transfer and process.
It used to work great. The scripts don't work with VRD6. I thought that had been fixed but it appears only for jobs queued through the GUI. Does anyone have any insight as to how to fix this? I know kevin is no longer doing the kind of updates which would have dealt with this.


----------



## ThAbtO

I know KMTTG is considered abandoned, but can more features be added? 
1. Drag and drop files into the Files Tab, Start Job, then remove file from files list.
2. Remember the Check box setting for each Tivo and Files Tab. I use Meta, Decrypt, QSFix on the tivo tab(s), and just encode on the Files tab. I tend to forget to check/uncheck them when I switch to a Tivo tab or Files tab.
3. On the Remote tab, remember the 'time' settings for Jump to [time], Skip back [time], skip forward [time].


----------



## lew

ThAbtO said:


> I know KMTTG is considered abandoned
> .


Kevin no longer even uses a tivo. I'm happy the certificate issue was addressed.


----------



## Lurker1

lew said:


> Kevin no longer even uses a tivo. I'm happy the certificate issue was addressed.


What skills are needed for a new volunteer to take over kmttg development?


----------



## Tony_T

Lurker1 said:


> What skills are needed for a new volunteer to take over kmttg development?


Java


----------



## SamuriHL

And time. That's the thing I lack these days. 

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattack

lew said:


> Kevin no longer even uses a tivo.


Wow, I didn't realize that was the case.


----------



## lew

Is there anyone using auto transfers with VideoRedo scripts? I'm trying to troubleshoot.

Details
I use windows task scheduler to create auto skip from skip mode. I then use a task which downloads and uses autoskip file to automatically edit out commercials and encode the file. The encoded file goes in a plex directory. I use it to view programs when away from home. It generally works better then using the tivo app.

I haven't used this for awhile. Issues. I thought it was related to version 6 videoredo suite. It's not. The quickfix script fails. It won't let me use VRD encoding profiles* Cancelling encode task due to invalid encoding profile specified: Android 720p 
*
The adcut script, using VRD works.

Works fine if I run the same jobs using kmttg GUI. Works if I run the job as GUI once in auto transfers menu. Batch processing works fine in VRD. I don't think it's an issue with com scripts not being recognized.

I already uninstalled version 6 and went back to 5. No difference. I tried downloading as PS instead of TS. No difference.

Does anyone have any experience or ideas?

My current solution is to bypass VRD and use lesser tools.

I'm surprised. It works in GUI and used to work in auto transfers. I'm not sure if KMTTG changed something or if Windows had an update that wrecked something.

Java version 8 update 211, if anyone think that matters.


----------



## reneg

I used to use auto transfers with kmttg, but have switched to pytivo desktop for transfers because I prefer error free downloads. I never trusted ad detect well enough to let it cut commercials without manual review. The issue you are having sounds to me like a permissions issue. When things work in the kmttg GUI, and not in the background service, it's most likely a permissions issue. Sorry, I can't be more precise


----------



## lew

reneg said:


> I used to use auto transfers with kmttg, but have switched to pytivo desktop for transfers because I prefer error free downloads. I never trusted ad detect well enough to let it cut commercials without manual review. The issue you are having sounds to me like a permissions issue. When things work in the kmttg GUI, and not in the background service, it's most likely a permissions issue. Sorry, I can't be more precise


I agree about relying on ad detect. I use ad cut using cut points which are derived from tivo's skip mode. I find tivo's skip to be accurate almost 100% of the time. I can only remember one instance where I personally I had issue.

I don't think it's a permission issue. qsfx exits with an error.


----------



## Dan203

This error "*Cancelling encode task due to invalid encoding profile specified: Android 720p" *makes it seem like that profile doesn't exist. If you go into VideoReDo and look at the Manage Output Profiles dialog does that profile exist and is it checked?


----------



## lew

Dan203 said:


> This error "*Cancelling encode task due to invalid encoding profile specified: Android 720p" *makes it seem like that profile doesn't exist. If you go into VideoReDo and look at the Manage Output Profiles dialog does that profile exist and is it checked?


Yes, I also tried a different output profile. Same message. I can use that profile if I run KMTTG in GUI.

edited to add I did a reinstall on both VRD and Kmttg.


----------



## morac

I got a MacBook Air 2020 M1 which runs Mac OS 11.2.3. I have Azul Java 16 (M1) installed. I'm running into problems trying to get Kmttg working and I'm not sure if it's because of the M1 chip, Big Sur or Java.

The first issue I ran into was that MacOS complained it was unsigned code, but I used xattr to fix that.
Next Kmttg doesn't launch. If I double click Kmttg.jar nothing happens. If I run the ./kmttg executable I get:


> Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandler in thread "main"
> 
> Shutdown hook executing
> 
> Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandler in thread "Thread-0"


Any idea what's wrong?

I will also mention that if I try to run some of the tools such as tivodecode I get a "bad CPU type in executable" error. I did find that the TiVoDecoder.jar file (Tivolibre) runs, but that's not Kmttg.

Edit:

I downloaded the Kmttg source code and compiled it myself and it runs. The tools still fail to work since they are downloaded and not compiled.


----------



## ThAbtO

In windows 10, I had to put in "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Oracle\Java\javapath\javaw.exe" -jar kmttg.jar


----------



## lhvetinari

morac said:


> I got a MacBook Air 2020 M1 which runs Mac OS 11.2.3. I have Azul Java 16 (M1) installed. I'm running into problems trying to get Kmttg working and I'm not sure if it's because of the M1 chip, Big Sur or Java.
> 
> The first issue I ran into was that MacOS complained it was unsigned code, but I used xattr to fix that.
> Next Kmttg doesn't launch. If I double click Kmttg.jar nothing happens. If I run the ./kmttg executable I get:
> 
> Any idea what's wrong?
> 
> I will also mention that if I try to run some of the tools such as tivodecode I get a "bad CPU type in executable" error. I did find that the TiVoDecoder.jar file (Tivolibre) runs, but that's not Kmttg.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I downloaded the Kmttg source code and compiled it myself and it runs. The tools still fail to work since they are downloaded and not compiled.


Bad CPU Type is an architecture error - when you launch an Intel executable from the GUI, Mac OS automatically triggers Rosetta2 to handle translation. This does not happen on the command line - so you are trying to natively run an x64 app which doesn't work. You can try to run it with "arch -x86_64 [command]". And if you haven't already installed Rosetta2, run softwareupdate --install-rosetta to get it going.


----------



## kpeters59

Did you fully extract the .zip file?

You'll get errors if you try to run the .jar file from inside the .zip file.

-KP


----------



## morac

lhvetinari said:


> Bad CPU Type is an architecture error - when you launch an Intel executable from the GUI, Mac OS automatically triggers Rosetta2 to handle translation. This does not happen on the command line - so you are trying to natively run an x64 app which doesn't work. You can try to run it with "arch -x86_64 [command]". And if you haven't already installed Rosetta2, run softwareupdate --install-rosetta to get it going.


I've already have Rosetta2 installed as I can run Intel apps. The "arch -x86_64" trick isn't working, so I'm guessing the unix executables in questions are 32 bit applications which will never work as they aren't supported at all, even through Rosetta2.

ffmpeg worked, so I guess that was a 64 bit executable. comskip and tivodecode did not.

I don't know what version of tivodecode was included with the tools, but I compiled the 0.2pre4 source code I found and built a native M1 version which runs.


----------



## morac

kpeters59 said:


> Did you fully extract the .zip file?
> 
> You'll get errors if you try to run the .jar file from inside the .zip file.
> 
> -KP


Yep, the zip was extracted, it just didn't work. Like I mentioned I compiled Kmttg from the source and it runs fine now, though I did have to comment out two Oracle specific JavaFx class references since I wasn't compiling with Oracle Java, I was using Azul Java since they have a M1 native Java JDK. That didn't appear to have any noticeable impact.


----------



## mattack

I haven't actually used an M1 machine yet.. But just wondering..
If you try to open it AGAIN, do you get an "open anyway" button?

After the first attempt to open it, if you go into the Security & Privacy pref pane (in System Preferences), is there an "Open Anyway" or similar button there (where it would normally have the "Allow apps downloaded from:" section)?

IIRC, the UI is there to allow unsigned code, it's just more hidden than it used to be (the Security pane used to have an 'anywhere' item in a previous OS.. obviously not relevant to M1).


----------



## morac

mattack said:


> I haven't actually used an M1 machine yet.. But just wondering..
> If you try to open it AGAIN, do you get an "open anyway" button?
> 
> After the first attempt to open it, if you go into the Security & Privacy pref pane (in System Preferences), is there an "Open Anyway" or similar button there (where it would normally have the "Allow apps downloaded from:" section)?
> 
> IIRC, the UI is there to allow unsigned code, it's just more hidden than it used to be (the Security pane used to have an 'anywhere' item in a previous OS.. obviously not relevant to M1).


There wasn't an open anyway option. There was something that blocked it from executing by double-clicking the jar file. That can be removed by using the xattr command to clear the protection bit, but since a jar file can also be run using the "java -jar ..." command, there's not really a need to do that.

The part that was failing was Java wasn't recognizing that there was any executable code in the jar file. I'm not sure what the issue was exactly since I didn't try and extract the jar file. I simply rebuilt it using the ant build script.

A Java program isn't Intel or M1 (assuming no external libraries) so there's no reason it shouldn't have worked. It's possible it didn't run because it requires Oracle Java and I wasn't using Oracle Java.


----------



## toddk63

Any idea whats happening? It's the only recording that is doing this.

2021_05_03_10:29:38 TOTAL auto matches for 'TiVo Bolt 1' = 1857/1857
2021_05_03_10:29:38 NOTE: REMOTE job completed: 0:00:49
2021_05_03_10:29:38 ---DONE--- job='REMOTE NP List' TiVo=TiVo Bolt 1
2021_05_03_10:29:38 >> CREATING /mnt/Tivo-2TB//The Daytripper/Season 12/The Daytripper - s12e03 - Graham.mkv.txt ...
2021_05_03_10:29:38 https://192.168.0.7:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=26594
2021_05_03_10:29:39 NOTE: metadata job completed: 0:00:00
2021_05_03_10:29:39 ---DONE--- job=javametadata output=/mnt/Tivo-2TB//The Daytripper/Season 12/The Daytripper - s12e03 - Graham.mkv.txt
2021_05_03_10:29:39 ERROR: java.io.FileNotFoundException: /mnt/Tivo-2TB/The Daytripper/Season 12/The Daytripper - s12e03 - Graham.mkv.txt (Permission denied)
2021_05_03_10:29:51 >> DOWNLOADING/DECRYPTING TO /mnt/Tivo-2TB//The Daytripper/Season 12/The Daytripper - s12e03 - Graham.mpg ...
2021_05_03_10:29:53 ERROR: tdownload_decrypt
2021_05_03_10:29:53 ERROR: [java.io.FileOutputStream.open0(Native Method), java.io.FileOutputStream.open(FileOutputStream.java:270), java.io.FileOutputStream.<init>(FileOutputStream.java:213), java.io.FileOutputStream.<init>(FileOutputStream.java:101), com.tivo.kmttg.main.http.downloadPipedStream(http.java:314), com.tivo.kmttg.task.tdownload_decrypt$1Thread1.run(tdownload_decrypt.java:168), java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:748)]
2021_05_03_10:29:53 ERROR: Download failed to file: /mnt/Tivo-2TB//The Daytripper/Season 12/The Daytripper - s12e03 - Graham.mpg
2021_05_03_10:29:53 NOTE: The Daytripper - s12e03 - Graham.mpg: Download attempt # 2 scheduled in 10 seconds.


----------



## lhvetinari

toddk63 said:


> Any idea whats happening? It's the only recording that is doing this.
> 
> 2021_05_03_10:29:39 ---DONE--- job=javametadata output=/mnt/Tivo-2TB//The Daytripper/Season 12/The Daytripper - s12e03 - Graham.mkv.txt
> 2021_05_03_10:29:39 ERROR: java.io.FileNotFoundException: /mnt/Tivo-2TB/The Daytripper/Season 12/The Daytripper - s12e03 - Graham.mkv.txt (Permission denied)


Can you transfer other shows to that folder? Sounds like KMTTG doesn't have the correct permissions to create files in that directory.


----------



## toddk63

lhvetinari said:


> Sounds like KMTTG doesn't have the correct permissions to create files in that directory.


Yup, that was it. Somehow permissions were not set correctly. Thanks.


----------



## worachj

Anyone else having problems getting SkipMode cut points for programs today? All three of my TiVo's are failing this morning. (TiVo Server problems)



Code:


Young Sheldon - A Black Hole
Recorded Thu 05/06/2021 07:00 PM on 4-1=WCCODT, Duration=32 mins, EpisodeNumber=417, originalAirDate=2021-05-06
The Coopers discuss the possibilities of black holes and alternate universes when Dr. Sturgis comes over for dinner.
Bed Room: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'Young Sheldon - A Black Hole'
RPC error response:
{
   "code": "middlemindError",
   "cause": {
      "code": "requestTimeout",
      "text": "Request timed out",
      "type": "middlemindErrorCause"
   },
   "text": "middlemindError",
   "type": "error"
}
Failed to retrieve SkipMode data for contentId: tivo:ct.440505177

*EDIT: *Started working again when I reran it at 8:55 AM.


----------



## Soapm

worachj said:


> Anyone else having problems getting SkipMode cut points for programs today? All three of my TiVo's are failing this morning. (TiVo Server problems)
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Young Sheldon - A Black Hole
> Recorded Thu 05/06/2021 07:00 PM on 4-1=WCCODT, Duration=32 mins, EpisodeNumber=417, originalAirDate=2021-05-06
> The Coopers discuss the possibilities of black holes and alternate universes when Dr. Sturgis comes over for dinner.
> Bed Room: Scanning SkipMode cut points for 'Young Sheldon - A Black Hole'
> RPC error response:
> {
> "code": "middlemindError",
> "cause": {
> "code": "requestTimeout",
> "text": "Request timed out",
> "type": "middlemindErrorCause"
> },
> "text": "middlemindError",
> "type": "error"
> }
> Failed to retrieve SkipMode data for contentId: tivo:ct.440505177
> 
> *EDIT: *Started working again when I reran it at 8:55 AM.


Is yours still working?


----------



## worachj

Soapm said:


> Is yours still working?


I use it daily and haven't had any problems since that one morning.


----------



## Hyrax

Hi. Can anyone tell me if KMTTG works with the Bolt and Edge Tivo models. I've been using a Roamio for cable, but I just dropped Comcast and put up an antenna. I plugged in an old Premiere and it works OK, but it is making suspicious noises. Plus it is slow and I like the UI a lot more on the Roamio. I could get a refurbished OTA Roamio, but would prefer a new Bolt or Edge if they work with KMTTG. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## elprice7345

I have 2 Bolts and kmttg works with them


----------



## mlippert

KMTTG works w/ my Bolts also. However I did downgrade the interface, because I really dislike the standard new interface and I'm not sure if you can still downgrade. It might not matter, KMTTG might work w/ the new interface as well, I just can't say.


----------



## ThAbtO

Edge cannot downgrade the OS.


----------



## cwb3106

Anyone else getting the following error when using Search+:

RPC error response:
{
"code": "authenticationFailed",
"text": "Failed calling IT mind with 'login': ProcessITMindRequest caught 'PostString failed: Curl error: Failure when receiving data from the peer (56). Url: https://www8.tivo.com/authinternal/mindLite2?type=login'",
"type": "error"
}
rpc Auth error - null

Any solution?


----------



## jwrothwell

I haven't seen the error, but Chrome reports a problem with that URL -- maybe a security cert issue?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## reneg

cwb3106 said:


> Anyone else getting the following error when using Search+:
> 
> RPC error response:
> {
> "code": "authenticationFailed",
> "text": "Failed calling IT mind with 'login': ProcessITMindRequest caught 'PostString failed: Curl error: Failure when receiving data from the peer (56). Url: https://www8.tivo.com/authinternal/mindLite2?type=login'",
> "type": "error"
> }
> rpc Auth error - null
> 
> Any solution?


I have had this issue too for several weeks. I've also seen issues on Season Premieres & regular Search (with Streaming Content or Paid Streaming Content checked). No known solution. Problem started about the same time issues were reported with MetaGenerator.


----------



## Zaphod

I haven't been able to do RPC searches in Metagenerator either for a few weeks. Gives me an error to check my credentials, but the credentials are correct.

Maybe related, i.e., an issue on the server end?


----------



## reneg

I believe the issues are related. It seems that only RPC queries that go out to middlemind.tivo.com fail. RPC queries directly to a Tivo DVR seem to work ok.


----------



## Zaphod

reneg said:


> I believe the issues are related. It seems that only RPC queries that go out to middlemind.tivo.com fail. RPC queries directly to a Tivo DVR seem to work ok.


Wouldn't surprise me if this is yet another service that TiVo is shutting down. Which would be one more reason I'll never buy another TiVo. (I'm already ticked off that Push got "broken.")


----------



## mayeri

Just curious what is the long term status of kmttg ? according to the kmttg wiki page on sourceforge, the RPC certificate expires on 12/11/21. Will there be an update, or should I plan on finally giving up on it before then?


----------



## jwrothwell

I'm not holding my breath for any update. There just doesn't seem to be any interest anymore. Let's face it, Tivo is dying, so no one wants to spend any time on tools for it.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougdingle

The developer was clear that work on it has stopped. Too bad. 

With the Minis dying like lemmings going over a cliff, I'm a mere few months away from being done with TiVo after 20 years. As far as I'm concerned, they've lost their way.


----------



## kpeters59

I will _really_ miss if KMTTG quits working.

I use it for a lot of back-end stuff.

-KP


----------



## jwrothwell

Same here...

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThAbtO

mayeri said:


> Just curious what is the long term status of kmttg ? according to the kmttg wiki page on sourceforge, the RPC certificate expires on 12/11/21. Will there be an update, or should I plan on finally giving up on it before then?


New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg

Read from this post onward.


----------



## lart2150

I think the big question is what will happen to the rpc service directly on the tivo. dvr commander also has a rpc cert and that expires a bit after the current official android app. If the android app continues to support the direct rpc I could likely extract the next cert and password from the android app.


----------



## lart2150

This weekend I did a bunch of testing with rpc. 

remote rpc can work again if we switch the auth to use the new saml login and then pull the domainToken cookie.
the larger refactor is to use the newer websocket that they use for the website. The websocket does not need a client cert however it does require the same domainToken cookie that's required for fixing remote rpc. The websocket is nice because each message is sent as a whole packet rather then needing to talk to a raw tls connection.
Are there features of kmttg that only work with remote? If there are not then I'm not going to be too worried about trying to fix it unless we get to November without an app update.

getting the domainToken cookie takes about 8 requests not including simple 302 redirects. Something kindof scary about the saml login is they send your email, phone number, full address (street, city, state, country, zip), and full name, and a few id's I didn't recognize in the saml response (Assertion->AttributeStatement).

userId - looks like a salsforce id (I think the new login is a salesforce community page)
is_portal_user - true for me ‍♂
MagentoID (7 digit number. looks like the tivo store is magento https://www.tivo.com/static/version..._US/Magento_Checkout/js/checkout-steps.min.js)

CustomerPartnerId (RC for me my guess is retail customer rather then through a small cable company)

SAPCustomerNumber (10 digit number. I assume they use SAP for something)

msoServiceId

subscriber:identifier (same number as SAPCustomerNumber)


----------



## suggest THIS

Suddenly, my WIN10 machine can run only the kmttg versions 1.xx. Anything above returns this error message:

Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandler in thread "main"
Shutdown hook executing

Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandler in thread "Thread-0"
PS I:\SATA Boot\Old New Volume\patch 2nov2004\Tivo\kmttg_v2.0n>

Any idea how to fix?


----------



## mattack

I downloaded the new Java update and now I can't do anything, even get metadata for a file:
java.io.FileNotFoundException: /Volumes/Tivo5/kmttgdownloads/The Good Doctor/502 10_04_2021 Piece of Cake 502.TiVo.txt (Operation not permitted)

yes there are spaces in my paths, that has always worked so far.. (I don't think that's really related..)
I gave java full disk access in the security pref pane too (thinking that might be related).

Is there any way I can go BACK a version with java?


----------



## ThAbtO

mattack said:


> yes there are spaces in my paths, that has always worked so far..


If it was a Windows machine,I'd say that could be a problem and it would need quotes for the entire filename (and folder.)


----------



## mattack

ThAbtO said:


> If it was a Windows machine,I'd say that could be a problem and it would need quotes for the entire filename (and folder.)


But it's not, and as I said, it was working fine..

I did find a "solution". Rerunning the installer, it has a Remove button.. so I was able to REMOVE the new Java.. and I happened to have an OOOLD one -- Java 8 update 211.. still downloaded. At some point maybe I'll try to find what the public release just prior to java 8 301 was.. (it's not clearly obvious looking at java.com, probably have to go googling to go find previous installers).


----------



## mattack

The exception seems to be saying it doesn't have permission.. (file not found + operation not permitted).

ohwell, at least I have it working again for now.


----------



## ThAbtO

All I could see is 10.7.3.


----------



## ThAbtO

https://www.oracle.com/java/technologies/javase/javase8u211-later-archive-downloads.html


----------



## Lurker1

What version of Java breaks kmttg? I have Version 8 Update 301 (build 1.8.0_301-b09), and it works fine.


----------



## mattack

Lurker1 said:


> What version of Java breaks kmttg? I have Version 8 Update 301 (build 1.8.0_301-b09), and it works fine.


Are you on Mac? That's the one I downloaded and installed, and it broke..

though I admit the machine I'm running it on is a machine at home running a non final version of macOS.. (But it's an OLDER one)
so that could theoretically be related but seems unlikely, since the Java change was the only change I made. (The machine is older and I would have to totally reinstall to get a GM OS on it.)


----------



## ClearToLand

@reneg ,

I've been thinking about you (and @mlippert ) lately and I recently tried to create an encoding profile for kmttg with ffmpeg that didn't work. You stand out in my memory as one experienced in '_tinkering_' with kmttg, especially DOS Batch files.

The command that I wrote for ffmpeg (convert the container from .TS to .MP4, add an AC3 audio track to an existing AAC audio track, calculate and create a 'Moov Atom' at the beginning of the file) works perfectly in a DOS Batch file if I drag a H.264 codec .TS file over a shortcut for it, but adding the .TS file to the kmttg Files Tab and choosing the same command that I placed inside an encoding profile does nothing. And, I can't '_see_' what it's doing - i.e. no log file that I'm aware of.

When ffcut runs, it at least creates a temporary .bat file (that I grab a copy of asap before kmttg deletes it) but I don't see (yet) what an encoding profile does.

Any hints or tips?

Thanks!


----------



## ClearToLand

*Subject: kmttg 'Disk Usage' Calculation Incorrect on TE4 TiVo Units When HDD is at or Near 100% Full*

Unwillingly, I've been '_exposed_' to TE4, when my fourth Roamio Basic / OTA with Lifetime came with it pre-loaded  . I had always intended to '_experiment_' with it when I got a 'Round Tuit', so having it thrust in my lap removed all the procrastination. I wouldn't want it to be my ONLY interface, for reasons that I've posted elsewhere and don't need to rehash, but, as long as I have it, I figured that I might as well play around with it.

I unboxed this 2017 purchase a few months ago because I had recently recovered from another extended period of '_funk_', stopped watching TV 24x7 and had gotten back to '_tinkering_' with my gadgets and computers (MULTIPLE unopened boxes of '_toys_' from Amazon ). In no time, the 500GB HDD ("422.2GB Actual" according to kmttg) on the TE4 Roamio OTA filled up and I've grown very familiar with *TiVo Online: "Manage -> Transfer Recordings"* - what a royal PITA; DUPLICATES in the To Do List so often  ; no errors when you select a show, CLICK both Transfer Buttons and NOTHING HAPPENS (because the HDD is FULL but TiVo Online doesn't realize it   ).

Recently, when checking how much space I had used on my Overflow TE4 TiVo Unit and how much space I needed for the overflow on my Main Recording TiVo Unit, I noticed that kmttg was reporting 440GB Used (on a 422.3GB HDD  ) for the TE4 TiVo Unit.

Anyone else seeing this?

P.S. I'm not reporting this expecting for it to be fixed. I *KNOW* that kmttg is now '_Abandoned_'. I'm just making other folks aware of my discovery and asking if others are seeing the same thing.


----------



## reneg

ClearToLand said:


> @reneg ,
> 
> I've been thinking about you (and @mlippert ) lately and I recently tried to create an encoding profile for kmttg with ffmpeg that didn't work. You stand out in my memory as one experienced in '_tinkering_' with kmttg, especially DOS Batch files.
> 
> The command that I wrote for ffmpeg (convert the container from .TS to .MP4, add an AC3 audio track to an existing AAC audio track, calculate and create a 'Moov Atom' at the beginning of the file) works perfectly in a DOS Batch file if I drag a H.264 codec .TS file over a shortcut for it, but adding the .TS file to the kmttg Files Tab and choosing the same command that I placed inside an encoding profile does nothing. And, I can't '_see_' what it's doing - i.e. no log file that I'm aware of.
> 
> When ffcut runs, it at least creates a temporary .bat file (that I grab a copy of asap before kmttg deletes it) but I don't see (yet) what an encoding profile does.
> 
> Any hints or tips?
> 
> Thanks!


Redirecting output (> and >>) to a file is a way to figure out what is going on in the batch file. ECHOing parameters and progress is useful redirected to that log file. If you still have problems, post or send me the batch file and I'll take a look at it.


----------



## 19972000muskrat

So I downloaded my TiVo programs with the TiVo version of the downloader. Which nothing on my computer seems to play right. And I noticed kmttg creates a TS file that plays on my computer without converting everything to mpeg. So will kmttg convert my TiVo files to ts files I can't seem to find the setting for that?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ThAbtO

19972000muskrat said:


> So will kmttg convert my TiVo files to ts files I can't seem to find the setting for that?


You can do that under the Files tab in KMTTG. Click on ADD and add your (already downloaded) files, then Decrypt checked and start. You can also drag and drop the files in.

KMTTG decrypts to .MPG when the shows were downloaded as PS and .TS when downloaded as .TS. (with TS download checked)


----------



## 19972000muskrat

Thanks

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ThAbtO

I have been using the h264_Med_rate encoding profile to convert all my .tivo decrypted to .mpg shows to .mp4. I had recently discovered on the Playstation 4 Media Player, it will play these .mp4 shows from my NAS but will not play the .mpg. Media Player will also show the thumbnail image from those .mp4.

Add: The metadata also seems to be read and included.


----------



## mattack

So I'm FINALLY starting to watch some of the American Dad episodes I've been recording forever (but somehow missing an ep here and there for some reason).. anyhow, I've been watching them on hulu (at the gym), then saving off the metadata file to show I've watched that episode.

Somehow the Tivo itself knows it's all one show.. But kmttg thinks there are two different shows, "American Dad", and "American Dad!", and I think it even isn't even broken up across seasons, it's some smattering in one and some in another.

No biggie, I'll just put them all in one folder in the end. It's just weird..

(yeah I know kmttg is abandonware at this point)


----------



## slowbiscuit

I just stopped using kmttg for auto-skip, SM is almost useless now (if shows even have it) and for some reason the auto-skips have recently started causing my TE3 Roamio to reboot. Due to bad SM data, I'm sure.

Not a big deal, 90%+ of the stuff we watch doesn't have SM anyway.


----------



## Lurker1

slowbiscuit said:


> I just stopped using kmttg for auto-skip, SM is almost useless now (if shows even have it) and for some reason the auto-skips have recently started causing my TE3 Roamio to reboot. Due to bad SM data, I'm sure.
> 
> Not a big deal, 90%+ of the stuff we watch doesn't have SM anyway.


I was just thinking that auto-skip is so poor now that maybe I should switch it off. Is TiVo even trying to improve it, or is this the new normal?


----------



## jwrothwell

I've never used auto-skip in kmttg because I didn't trust it for a saved recording. But I started using it for watching directly from Tivo a couple years ago and was always impressed by how accurate it was...until a couple months ago. It now invariably resumes playing anywhere from 15 seconds to a minute before the program starts again. Does anyone know what has changed & if it will improve?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra

jwrothwell said:


> Does anyone know what has changed & if it will improve?


See: Notice to skip mode customer

and about a dozen other threads unhappy about the way it works now.


----------



## jwrothwell

JoeKustra said:


> See: Notice to skip mode customer
> 
> and about a dozen other threads unhappy about the way it works now.


Thanks -- I hadn't seen that thread, but I still have the same questions because all I see in that thread is dozens of complaints & a few theories, but no real answers. Don't get me wrong -- I'm not saying we should expect answers in these forums, I was just hoping someone had the inside info & was sharing it.

I suppose the most likely answer is, Tivo used to employ actual humans (Skip Monkeys) who did a near perfect job, and now the failing company is using a cheaper, automated process that really sucks at it. The skeptic in me was suspecting that the networks were paying Tivo to not skip their promos (the uncut portions I usually see), but most likely it's just the similarity of those to actual program content confusing the automation.

So, I guess I've answered my own question -- Tivo will never go back to expensive human labor, and fixing software problems is just not something they've ever been interested in. Their forte for the past decade has been more along the lines of creating new software problems...not fixing existing ones.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra

jwrothwell said:


> So, I guess I've answered my own question -- Tivo will never go back to expensive human labor, and fixing software problems is just not something they've ever been interested in. Their forte for the past decade has been more along the lines of creating new software problems...not fixing existing ones.


That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## mattack

yet (now this is at least the third time I'm saying this), having SkipMode is still better than not having it, even in its current state.

and others claimed it was always purposely jumping before local ads (i.e. claiming it was being paid for that).. Not true though, the BEGINNING 'skip' is often off, showing the end credits of the previous show (totally evidence free hunch -- seems to be more for shows that don't start exactly on the hour?). some skips in the show ARE as close as they used to be.. some are early, like up to a minute early as mentioned.


----------



## Lurker1

mattack said:


> having SkipMode is still better than not having it, even in its current state.


That's what I thought too, until I realized that parts of the program were sometimes being skipped. I can easily ff over unskipped commercials, but erroneous autoskips during the program are harder to deal with. I can rewind, but it just skips it again.


----------



## SamuriHL

I find it quicker to pull a show with kmttg, using comskip and vrd to whack commercials, and drop it on my nas for plex. For a typical hour show I can be watching it commercial free 10 or so minutes after it airs. That's with massaging the cut points as needed before saving it. Skipmode can be useful but much less so lately sadly. 

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattack

Lurker1 said:


> That's what I thought too, until I realized that parts of the program were sometimes being skipped. I can easily ff over unskipped commercials, but erroneous autoskips during the program are harder to deal with. I can rewind, but it just skips it again.


I had that happen for a bunch of Jeopardy episodes (months old episodes, I'm now way behind).. but rarely for other shows.. like I said, I do watch the time bar before I hit channel up.

This may sound like an argument on your side, but one show over the weekend had the skip in points "too good".. since I really thought maybe it was possibly jumping into the show, but every time, it really was exactly at the right jump in point. (oh, I think it was one of the crime shows on the 2nd CNN channel.. whatever CNN Headline News is called nowadays..)


----------



## Lurker1

mattack said:


> I had that happen for a bunch of Jeopardy episodes (months old episodes, I'm now way behind).. but rarely for other shows.. like I said, I do watch the time bar before I hit channel up.


I do not understand your comment. The whole point of autoskip is that I *don't* have to press channel up, it skips automatically on its own. Which is a big problem if the skip out point is wrong. I really don't know how often it occurs, I only notice when it skips out in the middle of a sentence or something obvious like that.


----------



## mattack

oh sorry, I don't use that.. I was misunderstanding and was absentmindedly thinking you were talking about SkipMode.
yeah, I wouldn't trust any automatic skipping like this... Even when the skips are "good", sometimes I need to skip back to ABSOLUTELY confirm, as I mentioned in the 2nd paragraph above.


----------



## Lurker1

mattack said:


> oh sorry, I don't use that.. I was misunderstanding and was absentmindedly thinking you were talking about SkipMode.
> yeah, I wouldn't trust any automatic skipping like this... Even when the skips are "good", sometimes I need to skip back to ABSOLUTELY confirm, as I mentioned in the 2nd paragraph above.


Yes, well, I have used kmttg autoskip for several years, and I have been perfectly happy with it because the skip data was usually very accurate. But now, I am getting close to turning it off due to the inaccurate skip data. I was wondering if anyone else still uses autoskip, and how they feel about it now.


----------



## slowbiscuit

With the new junk automated SM, it's pretty much worthless so kmttg is no longer in use.


----------



## bostlaw

kmttg doesn't seem to be working at all anymore...and it is no longer supported...any suggestions for a replacement?


----------



## reneg

bostlaw said:


> kmttg doesn't seem to be working at all anymore...and it is no longer supported...any suggestions for a replacement?


Kmttg works fine for with the exception of remote calls to Tivo's Middlemind server. What doesn't seem to be working for you?


----------



## bostlaw

Won't retrieve NPL


----------



## reneg

bostlaw said:


> Won't retrieve NPL


Can you browse directly to the tivo? https://<ip address>/ No user name & MAK as password.
Also, try toggling the "Use RPC to get NPL when possible" under kmttg -> File -> Configure -> Program Options


----------



## bostlaw

I tried toggling RPC a bunch of times in the past several days to no avail...Of course today, just when I was about to give up and reload a copy of cTiVo, I tried a last time....NPL loaded.... Thanks for taking the time to respond....I greatly appreciate it.....If not for your response, I probably would not have tried again....


----------



## slowbiscuit

First thing to do when this happens is reboot the Tivo.


----------



## bostlaw

That was the first thing I did. That didn't help. I was able to access with an older version of cTiVo at one point...Checked the IP and MAK several times... I researched enough to know to deselect RPC...I didn't get error messages when it was deselected, but each attempt to access NPL timed-out....that went on for days....until it worked this morning....I'll blame it on something I screwed up....but it's working now... Again, thanks much...


----------



## Joe Siegler

Hey, was playing around with config in the .ini file. I wanted to add the time to my downloaded files, but..

It appears the only way to do that is to put [startTime] in the <tivoFileNameFormat> option.

That however, puts the full yyyy-MM-dd_HHmm in there. I want just HHmm - is there any way to just get that? Here's my full option at the moment.



> <tivoFileNameFormat>
> [title] (Recorded [month] [mday], [year] [StartTime], [channel])


----------



## lart2150

With the android update we got a early Christmas present. The current mind cert expires December of next year. The attached cert expires May 3rd 2024. Assuming we don't get another kmttg update you'll need to extract this zip in the kmttg folder.


----------



## ThAbtO

lart2150 said:


> With the android update we got a early Christmas present. The current mind cert expires December of next year. The attached cert expires May 3rd 2025. Assuming we don't get another kmttg update you'll need to extract this zip in the kmttg folder.


 Into which folder should this go? Or, is it just the KMTTG folder.


----------



## reneg

Joe Siegler said:


> Hey, was playing around with config in the .ini file. I wanted to add the time to my downloaded files, but..
> 
> It appears the only way to do that is to put [startTime] in the <tivoFileNameFormat> option.
> 
> That however, puts the full yyyy-MM-dd_HHmm in there. I want just HHmm - is there any way to just get that? Here's my full option at the moment.


Haven't tried it myself, but have you seen this wiki page? - kmttg / Wiki / File_Naming


----------



## Joe Siegler

reneg said:


> Haven't tried it myself, but have you seen this wiki page? - kmttg / Wiki / File_Naming


Yes, that's where I found the info for [StartTime]. As far as I can tell, there's no way to get JUST the time, it forces the date in there too.


----------



## ClearToLand

Joe Siegler said:


> Hey, was playing around with config in the .ini file. I wanted to add the time to my downloaded files, but..
> 
> It appears the only way to do that is to put [startTime] in the <tivoFileNameFormat> option.
> 
> That however, puts the full yyyy-MM-dd_HHmm in there. *I want just HHmm* - is there any way to just get that? Here's my full option at the moment.





reneg said:


> Haven't tried it myself, but *have you seen this wiki page?* - kmttg / Wiki / File_Naming





Joe Siegler said:


> Yes, that's where I found the info for [StartTime]. As far as I can tell, *there's no way to get JUST the time*, it forces the date in there too.


And what happened when you tried:

[hour][min] - per the kmttg Wiki?


----------



## ClearToLand

ThAbtO said:


> *Into which folder should this go?* Or, is it just the KMTTG folder.


FYI...


moyekj said:


> FYI, *if you want to use certificate externally, kmttg looks for cdata.p12 file and cdata.password file in the kmttg directory*, not cdata.pem. However, the cdata.pem you generated will be useful for metagenerator application.


----------



## dlfl

ClearToLand said:


> FYI...the cdata.pem you generated will be useful for metagenerator application.


Just FYI this is no longer the case for Metagenerator, which has been reworked so it uses a "Domain Token", which is a cookie for Online.TiVo.com that you pull from the Edge browser. See the Metagenerator thread for details:
Metagenerator 3 -- Support & Downloads


----------



## Joe Siegler

ClearToLand said:


> [hour][min] - per the kmttg Wiki?


Well, bugger, I missed that bit. It worked. Thank you.


----------



## mlippert

ClearToLand said:


> FYI...


That was very helpful, thanks.
Also I've got a git clone of kmttg source on github GitHub - mlippert/kmttg: Kevin Moye's Tivo-To-Go for archiving show's from your TiVo and other remote control operations (Clone of the subversion repo on SourceForge) and I added this new cert from @lart2150 in a new branch GitHub - mlippert/kmttg at tivo-cert-2025 but I don't know how to build kmttg or release it. I don't really know java.


----------



## n5pwp

ThAbtO said:


> Into which folder should this go? Or, is it just the KMTTG folder.


Looks like you didn't get a reply. I searched the folders inside KMTTG and didn't find either of those files in the zip. Did you figure out where its supposed to go?
Mike


----------



## ClearToLand

n5pwp said:


> *Looks like you didn't get a reply.* I searched the folders inside KMTTG and didn't find either of those files in the zip. Did you figure out where its supposed to go?
> Mike





ClearToLand said:


> *FYI...*





mlippert said:


> *That was very helpful, thanks...*


----------



## ClearToLand

Out of curiosity, why do some programs need to "call" for extended metadata (_Obtaining extended metadata for: / extended metadata acquired_) while others don't (_when AutoSkip exporting cut points to comskip edl file:_)?


Code:


Obtaining extended metadata for: FBI: International - One Kind of Madman
extended metadata acquired
AutoSkip exporting cut points to comskip edl file: C:\TiVo\kmttg\Output\mpg\FBI International - s01e09 - One Kind of Madman 2022-01-04_2059 WCBSDT 2022-01-04.edl
Obtaining extended metadata for: FBI: Most Wanted - Incendiary
extended metadata acquired
AutoSkip exporting cut points to comskip edl file: C:\TiVo\kmttg\Output\mpg\FBI Most Wanted - s03e10 - Incendiary 2022-01-04_2159 WCBSDT 2022-01-04.edl
Obtaining extended metadata for: New Amsterdam - Talking' Bout A Revolution
extended metadata acquired
AutoSkip exporting cut points to comskip edl file: C:\TiVo\kmttg\Output\mpg\New Amsterdam - s04e11 - Talking Bout A Revolution 2022-01-04_2202 WNBCDT 2022-01-04.edl
AutoSkip exporting cut points to comskip edl file: C:\TiVo\kmttg\Output\mpg\The Blacklist - s09e07 - Between Sleep and Awake 2022-01-06_1959 WNBCDT 2022-01-06.edl
AutoSkip exporting cut points to comskip edl file: C:\TiVo\kmttg\Output\mpg\Law and Order Organized Crime - s02e10 - Nemesis 2022-01-06_2159 WNBCDT 2022-01-06.edl


----------



## techpro2004

lart2150 said:


> With the android update we got a early Christmas present. The current mind cert expires December of next year. The attached cert expires May 3rd 2025. Assuming we don't get another kmttg update you'll need to extract this zip in the kmttg folder.


I extracted the zip to my kmttg folder but how do I verify it is working. Btw, these files were absent in my original kmttg installation. Thanks.


----------



## lart2150

If you open kmttg.tar with 7zip you'll see cdata.p12. You'll know it's working when the old cert expires in December (I think).


----------



## crakerjac2

n5pwp said:


> Looks like you didn't get a reply. I searched the folders inside KMTTG and didn't find either of those files in the zip. Did you figure out where its supposed to go?
> Mike


Unzip to the same folder 'kmttg.jar' is located. If KMTTG sees cdata.p12 and cdata.password in it's program directory, it will use that. If you remove/rename the cdata.password file, KMTTG will throw an exception and that is your confirmation that you unzipped to the correct location... just make sure to restore the file/name (cdata.password) when you plan to run for real.


----------



## crakerjac2

lart2150 said:


> With the android update we got a early Christmas present. The current mind cert expires December of next year. The attached cert expires May 3rd 2025. Assuming we don't get another kmttg update you'll need to extract this zip in the kmttg folder.


Is there an easy way to see when the cert expires? I know you said May 3rd 2025... but I'm wondering if it's something I can determine via script on my Linux box...


----------



## Joe Siegler

crakerjac2 said:


> Is there an easy way to see when the cert expires? I know you said May 3rd 2025... but I'm wondering if it's something I can determine via script on my Linux box...


I'd like to know that myself, tbh.


----------



## kdmorse

crakerjac2 said:


> Is there an easy way to see when the cert expires? I know you said May 3rd 2025... but I'm wondering if it's something I can determine via script on my Linux box...





Joe Siegler said:


> I'd like to know that myself, tbh.


Handwaving a lot of details away, and making a few assumptions about file formats known to be true in tivo's case.... (I can elaborate later if desired), but assuming you have a cdata.p12, cdata.password, and are running on a linux system (or a windows system with openssl installed), the following command will give you the answer:



Code:


openssl pkcs12 -in cdata.p12 -passin file:cdata.password -nodes | openssl x509 -text -noout | grep "Not"
   Not Before: May  3 18:56:36 2021 GMT
   Not After : May  3 18:56:36 2024 GMT

Obviously that's a one-liner that combines a few steps, you can do them out step at a time if you like:


Code:


  # Extract and decrypt the p12 comments to a standard .pem chain
  openssl pkcs12 -in cdata.p12 -passin file:cdata.password -nodes > cert_chain.txt
  # Look at the three certs and the key, in a file
  cat cert_chain.txt
  # view the details of the first certificate in the file
   openssl x509 -in cert_chain.txt -noout -text
  # read the validity section with your own eyes instead of using Grep

Someone upthread said May 3 2025, I'm assuming that was just a typo at the time, it looks like May 3, 2024. 

The cert I had on hand before that said:


Code:


  Not Before: Dec 12 00:24:50 2019 GMT
  Not After : Dec 12 00:24:50 2022 GMT

And before that:


Code:


   Not Before: Dec 19 00:55:58 2017 GMT
   Not After : Dec 19 00:55:58 2020 GMT


----------



## reneg

If you are on Windows, you can use Certutil -dump cdata.p12 < cdata.password


----------



## kdmorse

reneg said:


> If you are on Windows, you can use Certutil -dump cdata.p12 < cdata.password


Hehe, thanks for the reminder. I do so much of my work on linux servers these days that I just also put openssl on all my windows boxes - I forgot windows even had a tool to display certs. certutil -dump -split is also damn handy, and easier than performing the same task using native linux tools.


----------



## Joe Siegler

kdmorse said:


> Someone upthread said May 3 2025, I'm assuming that was just a typo at the time, it looks like May 3, 2024.


That's what I'm seeing as well.



reneg said:


> If you are on Windows, you can use Certutil -dump cdata.p12 < cdata.password


I forgot about this command too - thanks. Using it, I got the following date on the cert:

NotBefore: 5/3/2021 12:56 PM
NotAfter: 5/3/2024 12:56 PM

(I'm in Central Time Zone in the US)


----------



## DManzaluni

I just changed over my Premiere (which has been recording/encoding/transferring MP4s flawlessly for over a year) for a Bolt and cannot get KMTTG to see the Tivo recordings whatever I do. The app does seem to be trying to get the Now Playing List from the Bolt (Living Room?) There appears to be some sort of handshake failure.

Could anyone point me to where or how I can correct this please? Is this fixed on the Bolt in settings or on the app?

Refreshing encoding profiles


> > Getting Now Playing List from <Living Room> ...





https://192.168.1.2/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=0


http IO exception for: https://192.168.1.2/TiVoConnect?Com...aying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=0
Received fatal alert: handshake_failure
Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from <Living Room>
Check YOUR MAK & IP settings

An interesting point is that in my network settings, the Bolt seems to be located at 192.168.1.3
Shouldnt this discrepancy be detected automatically and/or where do I reconcile this if this is the problem? I moved the Premiere into another room, I wonder if it is still occupying 192.168.1.2?


----------



## ThAbtO

DManzaluni said:


> Shouldnt this discrepancy be detected automatically and/or where do I reconcile this if this is the problem?


In KMTTG, go to Config (Ctrl-O), then the Tivo tab, there is a drop down for the list of Tivos, select the problem unit (Bolt), correct the IP address, Click save on the bottom (must be done for each Tivo changed.)


----------



## DManzaluni

Thanks for that. Changing that was easy (delete, then add?) but something is still redirecting too many times and I am still being told to check MAK and IP settings


----------



## ThAbtO

Check in the Bolt (or other units) under System Information, Tivotogo: should have a,a,a,a.

Something else to try is to reboot the Tivo.


----------



## DManzaluni

No, that didnt do it, still getting over 20 server redirects while trying to retrieve NowPlaying list. Could it be something to do with that long complex number in the program options tab under MAK? Is there some need to change the media access key if I change the Premiere box to the Bolt?
ram
http IO exception for: https://192.168.1.3/TiVoConnect?

EDIT: The MAK was completely wrong! I changed it but the setting didnt seem to take. However, then when I restarted the program, it demanded a re-download of the tools. When I did that, it noticed my having deleted the old MAK and demanded the new one. Then, under locations, (4th line down) the Bolt disappeared. Only FILES and Remote appears.

Meanwhile I think I did something stupid. i made a shortcut from the KMTTG dir. I copied the executable file and pasted it onto the desktop. 

Starting the app from the desktop results in nothing working. NOW Starting from the KMTTG directory seems to let everything work fine!'

Thanks guys!


----------



## lart2150

I want to test something before I put more time into it to see if it works for others.

I've tweaked the web auth for kmttg to use the domain token. Right now you need to pass it a domain token but if this works for others I'll write the code to get a domain token from a username/password. To get a domain token login to online.tivo.com. once you have logged in get the value of your domain token cookie (it should be about 200 characters long). With the linked build below change your username to the domain token. I plan on pushing the code change to github later today. I'm not sure when I'll work on the auth code to get the domain token from a username/password.

edit: I pushed the code to GitHub - lart2150/kmttg I started work on generating the domain token from a username/password. It works but it's not hooked up and there is not really any error checking.

edit2: I've pulled that build as I have a better build now that will generate the domain token for you  New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption...


----------



## dlfl

As a convenence, detailed instructions for getting your domain token via the Edge browser are provided in text document “DomainToken.txt” attached to the first post in the Metagenerator 3 thread:








Metagenerator 3 -- Support & Downloads


Support and download links for Metagenerator 3 (MG3) are now transferred from the pyTivo forum to this thread, starting with the release of MG3 Ver. 3.83 Metagenerator looks up metadata for TV Shows and Movies, including Rovi-style programId and seriesId. It creates pyTivo .txt metadata...




www.tivocommunity.com





Also @Soapm has provided instructions for getting the token via the FireFox browser in post #’s 851 and 854 of that thread. I don’t use Firefox so have not tested those instructions myself.

*EDIT 12 June 2022:*
The instructions using Fire Fox are now included in “DomainToken.txt”


----------



## lart2150

I finished up the code so you can now enter a username/passsword like before and it will refresh the domain token when it's needed (about every 7 days). This build also has the updated cert that expires in about 2 years.

I don't know if it's needed anywhere other than search++ but it seems like it only tries once per launch to get the token. I also added a button on the config screen to the right of the password to force a token refresh. I have not fully tested that it will correctly auto refresh but it should.









Release v2.5-l · lart2150/kmttg


initial code to get a domain token. this is used for remote rpc since sending the username/password no longer works updated certificate to cert that expires on 2024-05-03




github.com






https://github.com/lart2150/kmttg/releases/download/v2.5-l/kmttg_v2.5-l.zip


----------



## ThAbtO

lart2150 said:


> I finished up the code so you can now enter a username/passsword


Your login/pw are in the config and should be remove, if you are publicizing it.


----------



## lart2150

ThAbtO said:


> Your login/pw are in the config and should be remove, if you are publicizing it.


🤦‍♂️ thanks. I've replaced the zip on github and changed my tivo password.


----------



## reneg

lart2150 said:


> I finished up the code so you can now enter a username/passsword like before and it will refresh the domain token when it's needed (about every 7 days). This build also has the updated cert that expires in about 2 years.
> 
> I don't know if it's needed anywhere other than search++ but it seems like it only tries once per launch to get the token. I also added a button on the config screen to the right of the password to force a token refresh. I have not fully tested that it will correctly auto refresh but it should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Release v2.5-l · lart2150/kmttg
> 
> 
> initial code to get a domain token. this is used for remote rpc since sending the username/password no longer works updated certificate to cert that expires on 2024-05-03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> github.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://github.com/lart2150/kmttg/releases/download/v2.5-l/kmttg_v2.5-l.zip


Thanks for updating this functionality. I had forgotten about all the saved search++ entries I had created. It's great to be able to use them again. Thanks.


----------



## Soapm

I'm being told I have the latest version, are you going to put it up for auto update or do we have to get it manually?


----------



## lart2150

Soapm said:


> I'm being told I have the latest version, are you going to put it up for auto update or do we have to get it manually?


You will need to do it manually. I also have not changed the update check so the next version would also require a manual update.

edit: I just pushed version 2.5a that changes the updating code to look at github.


----------



## ThAbtO

The update tool says update to 2.4p.


----------



## lart2150

ThAbtO said:


> The update tool says update to 2.4p.


That is what I would expect *unless* you are running 2.5a-l.


----------



## Soapm

This is what I'm getting. I wonder what I'm doing wrong???

Failed to get domain token. Check your tivo.com username or password.


----------



## ThAbtO

Soapm said:


> This is what I'm getting. I wonder what I'm doing wrong???
> 
> Failed to get domain token. Check your tivo.com username or password.


Same here.


----------



## Soapm

I figured it out, I had to save my new password into the config file then relaunch it and it worked.


----------



## cwb3106

lart2150 said:


> I finished up the code ...


 Thanks so much for doing this


----------



## mattack

Trying to download one show, from paused point, I'm getting this:
tdownload_decrypt

[java.io.BufferedInputStream.getInIfOpen(BufferedInputStream.java:159), java.io.BufferedInputStream.read1(BufferedInputStream.java:284), java.io.BufferedInputStream.read(BufferedInputStream.java:345), com.tivo.kmttg.main.http.downloadPipedStream(http.java:341), com.tivo.kmttg.task.tdownload_decrypt$1Thread1.run(tdownload_decrypt.java:168), java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:748)]

Download failed to file: /Volumes/Tivo5/kmttgdownloads/Late Night With Seth Meyers/897 04_14_2021 Denis Leary Cristin Milioti Patrick Radden Keefe 897.mpg

897 04_14_2021 Denis Leary Cristin Milioti Patrick Radden Keefe 897.mpg: Too many failed downloads, GIVING UP!!

I even rebooted the Tivo, and it didn't fix it.. 
I'll try downloading the ENTIRE show (I do have the disk space at the moment).. but I bet that won't work too?


----------



## emkorial

Tried connecting to an old Tivo HD, and after a long time it times out with the following error



> > Getting Now Playing List from Bedroom Tivo ...





https://192.168.68.201/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=0



http IO exception for: https://192.168.68.201/TiVoConnect?...aying&Recurse=Yes&ItemCount=32&AnchorOffset=0

Unexpected end of file from server

Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from Bedroom Tivo

Check YOUR MAK & IP settings


----------



## ThAbtO

emkorial said:


> Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from Bedroom Tivo


Reboot that unit.


----------



## mayeri

lart2150 said:


> With the android update we got a early Christmas present. The current mind cert expires December of next year. The attached cert expires May 3rd 2024. Assuming we don't get another kmttg update you'll need to extract this zip in the kmttg folder.


so I need to unzip the cdata file, rename cdata to cdata.p12 and put it and the cdata.password file in my toplevel kmttg directory? I'm still running kmttg 2.4p with a Premiere on Win10.

thanks.


----------



## brendag4

Getting this error message "Aborted setup due to error:javafx.scene.control.Tooltip$TooltipBehavior.<init>(javafx.util.Duration, javafx.util.Duration, javafx.util.Duration, boolean)" It is repeated twice

(edit: I get this error when I try to save the configuration)

Background:

I am still on 24p. I got a new drive. Hooked it up. The drive letters got confused with my old drive so I tried it fix it. I also installed a new version of Java. Is that the reason for the error?

Am I supposed to be upgrading to something else? I know 24p is not being upgraded


----------



## lart2150

mayeri said:


> so I need to unzip the cdata file, rename cdata to cdata.p12 and put it and the cdata.password file in my toplevel kmttg directory? I'm still running kmttg 2.4p with a Premiere on Win10.
> 
> thanks.


correct it should go in the same folder as kmttg.jar.



brendag4 said:


> Getting this error message "Aborted setup due to error:javafx.scene.control.Tooltip$TooltipBehavior.<init>(javafx.util.Duration, javafx.util.Duration, javafx.util.Duration, boolean)" It is repeated twice
> 
> (edit: I get this error when I try to save the configuration)
> 
> Background:
> 
> I am still on 24p. I got a new drive. Hooked it up. The drive letters got confused with my old drive so I tried it fix it. I also installed a new version of Java. Is that the reason for the error?
> 
> Am I supposed to be upgrading to something else? I know 24p is not being upgraded


What version of java are you running (8, 11, 17, etc) and if it's opendjk who's build are you using(adoptium, micorosft, amazon, azul, etc)? was javaFX bundled or did you add that on(if you installed it separate where did you get it from)?

I've only tested kmttg with java 8 and 11.


----------



## badams888

Haven't been here in a while. I've noticed that the autoskip is not fully working anymore. I see bad times, where the from-to has the next lines from before the previous one's to value.

I see there's a fork now on github. Is anyone else seeing this problem, and is there anyone who is maintaining this any longer? Might this autoskip get fixed someday?

I'm still using the last 2.4p and I can still use my mouse/skip program. I saw they are including some skip data for college football games. But it is mostly broken with kmttg. I'm using a roamio ota. I guess I could just use the remote to skip. Are there some posts here I should look at?


----------



## ThAbtO

Its not KMTTG that is handling the skip. Tivo handles the skip mode data and it can be messy.


----------



## badams888

ThAbtO said:


> Its not KMTTG that is handling the skip. Tivo handles the skip mode data and it can be messy.



Perhaps I didn't explain myself correctly.

What I am finding is that some (not all) shows kmttg computes the wrong values when doing an autoskip scan. I compared that to a "manual" playback using the chan up/down to skip, noting where it says on screen that one can skip, and where the actual ads were.

The tivo gets it right, but kmttg gets it wrong. And this has begun in the last couple of months. It used to get it right all the time. Masters of illusion is wrong about 80% of the time. Some shows are right, like penn/teller fool us (but I found 1 case where it too was wrong).

Here is an example. First we have the data found in AutoSkip.ini for 1 masters of illusion show:

<entry>
contentId=tivo:ct.463102928
offerId=tivof.ctd.10420135.5-1.terrestrial.2022-08-14-04-00-00.1800
offset=0
tivoName=romeo2
title=Masters of Illusion - Up Close and Personal
16 35463
13346 409500
557890 835823
1092825 1350791
1500699 1787055

Here is a translation of that (I have a script I wrote to analyze the data and reformat it) The first 2 columns are the times in min:sec format (rounded to the nearest second) followed by the 2 values found in the autoskip, but with comma formatting. Note how the item labeled wrong has the end of the first range at 35463 which is greater than the next range that starts at 13346. In min:sec that's 35 seconds with the next range starting at 13 seconds.



Code:


Masters of Illusion - Up Close and Personal
         0         35            16 |     35,463       
        13       6:50        13,346 |    409,500     <---- this is wrong!
      9:18      13:56       557,890 |    835,823     
     18:13      22:31     1,092,825 |  1,350,791     
     25:01      29:47     1,500,699 |  1,787,055

Here are the times I see (I have the clock turned on) using the tivo skip (with channel up/down)

:11
9:17
18:12
25:00


Here are the location of the ads when I simply play it through (with FF)


6:48 - 9:17
13:51 - 18:12
22:28 - - 25:00


So, again, tivo correct, kmttg scan is getting it wrong now.


----------



## ADG

I have kttmg installed on 2 Windows 10 desktops, It used to work, but I haven't used it for a few years and now when I click on kttmg.jar it only opens up another folder. I've downloaded and reinstalled java and re-downloaded and unzipped kttmg with no success. Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## pl1

ADG said:


> I have kttmg installed on 2 Windows 10 desktops, It used to work, but I haven't used it for a few years and now when I click on kttmg.jar it only opens up another folder. I've downloaded and reinstalled java and re-downloaded and unzipped kttmg with no success. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks.


If you right click on the shortcut for kttmg.jar, and select "Open With", does it show like this?










If not, your Default Programs settings may be messed up. If you select "More Apps" and look for the java program and select "Always use this app..."


----------



## ADG

Yes. I also tried "open with" and navigating the javaw.exe.


----------



## ThAbtO

"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Oracle\Java\javapath\javaw.exe" -jar kmttg.jar

This is what my KMTTG shortcut opens.


----------



## reneg

badams888 said:


> Perhaps I didn't explain myself correctly.
> 
> What I am finding is that some (not all) shows kmttg computes the wrong values when doing an autoskip scan. I compared that to a "manual" playback using the chan up/down to skip, noting where it says on screen that one can skip, and where the actual ads were.
> 
> The tivo gets it right, but kmttg gets it wrong. And this has begun in the last couple of months. It used to get it right all the time. Masters of illusion is wrong about 80% of the time. Some shows are right, like penn/teller fool us (but I found 1 case where it too was wrong).
> 
> Here is an example. First we have the data found in AutoSkip.ini for 1 masters of illusion show:
> 
> <entry>
> contentId=tivo:ct.463102928
> offerId=tivof.ctd.10420135.5-1.terrestrial.2022-08-14-04-00-00.1800
> offset=0
> tivoName=romeo2
> title=Masters of Illusion - Up Close and Personal
> 16 35463
> 13346 409500
> 557890 835823
> 1092825 1350791
> 1500699 1787055
> 
> Here is a translation of that (I have a script I wrote to analyze the data and reformat it) The first 2 columns are the times in min:sec format (rounded to the nearest second) followed by the 2 values found in the autoskip, but with comma formatting. Note how the item labeled wrong has the end of the first range at 35463 which is greater than the next range that starts at 13346. In min:sec that's 35 seconds with the next range starting at 13 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Masters of Illusion - Up Close and Personal
> 0         35            16 |     35,463
> 13       6:50        13,346 |    409,500     <---- this is wrong!
> 9:18      13:56       557,890 |    835,823
> 18:13      22:31     1,092,825 |  1,350,791
> 25:01      29:47     1,500,699 |  1,787,055
> 
> Here are the times I see (I have the clock turned on) using the tivo skip (with channel up/down)
> 
> :11
> 9:17
> 18:12
> 25:00
> 
> 
> Here are the location of the ads when I simply play it through (with FF)
> 
> 
> 6:48 - 9:17
> 13:51 - 18:12
> 22:28 - - 25:00
> 
> 
> So, again, tivo correct, kmttg scan is getting it wrong now.


I continue to use the autoskip feature of kmttg. I see that the Tivo autoskip data has got much worse since Tivo automated the skip process. I manually review the KMTTG skip data in VideoReDo, adjust the commercial cuts, save the edits and import them back into kmttg so they jump correctly on Tivo. The type of errors I regularly see in the autoskp data are missed promos at either the beginning or end of a commercial segment, missed local news commercial segments usually before a commercial segment, and 4-10 second commercial segments typically in Law & Order shows during their black screen cuts between scenes. I think all of these errors are Tivo related, and not KMTTG. 

For your show example, I get the following KMTTG autoskip data generated:


Code:


contentId=tivo:ct.463102928
offerId=tivo:of.ctd.13700832.39-1.terrestrial.2022-08-14-01-00-00.1800
offset=0
tivoName=RoamioOTA
title=Masters of Illusion - Up Close and Personal
0 35447
20353 416507
566332 844265
1100632 1358598
1508473 1794829

Output from KMTTG after skip detection:


Code:


(Setting pause point=0)
0: start=00:00:00.000 end=00:00:35.447
1: start=00:00:20.353 end=00:06:56.507
2: start=00:09:26.332 end=00:14:04.265
3: start=00:18:20.632 end=00:22:38.598
4: start=00:25:08.473 end=00:29:54.829
Saving AutoSkip entry: Masters of Illusion - Up Close and Personal
TOTAL show time: 00:20:53.856

When viewed in VideoReDo, the commercial cuts are fairly close to the actual commercial segments. The wrong segment is ignored by VideoRedo.

There could be a problem in KMTTG, I guess I just don't see it because I review my commercial cuts and import them back into KMTTG.


----------



## howards

You probably need to download and install an old version of Java (v8). Then setup a batch file like this to run kmttg:

cd \kmttg
"c:\program files (x86)\java\jre1.8.0_152\bin\javaw" -jar kmttg\kmttg.jar


----------



## ADG

I did, but I dow


howards said:


> You probably need to download and install an old version of Java (v8). Then setup a batch file like this to run kmttg:
> 
> cd \kmttg
> "c:\program files (x86)\java\jre1.8.0_152\bin\javaw" -jar kmttg\kmttg.jar


I did that before posting, but I installed the 64 bit version of java. Might that be an issue?


----------



## ADG

ThAbtO said:


> "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Oracle\Java\javapath\javaw.exe" -jar kmttg.jar
> 
> This is what my KMTTG shortcut opens.


That did it (with a couple of modifications). Thanks much (I had to change it to: "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.8.0_341\bin\javaw.exe" -jar e:\kmttg\kmttg.jar)

Now if I can impose and ask someone how I backup and restore my one passes with kmttg I'd be grateful


----------



## reneg

reneg said:


> I continue to use the autoskip feature of kmttg. I see that the Tivo autoskip data has got much worse since Tivo automated the skip process. I manually review the KMTTG skip data in VideoReDo, adjust the commercial cuts, save the edits and import them back into kmttg so they jump correctly on Tivo. The type of errors I regularly see in the autoskp data are missed promos at either the beginning or end of a commercial segment, missed local news commercial segments usually before a commercial segment, and 4-10 second commercial segments typically in Law & Order shows during their black screen cuts between scenes. I think all of these errors are Tivo related, and not KMTTG.
> 
> For your show example, I get the following KMTTG autoskip data generated:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> contentId=tivo:ct.463102928
> offerId=tivo:of.ctd.13700832.39-1.terrestrial.2022-08-14-01-00-00.1800
> offset=0
> tivoName=RoamioOTA
> title=Masters of Illusion - Up Close and Personal
> 0 35447
> 20353 416507
> 566332 844265
> 1100632 1358598
> 1508473 1794829
> 
> Output from KMTTG after skip detection:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> (Setting pause point=0)
> 0: start=00:00:00.000 end=00:00:35.447
> 1: start=00:00:20.353 end=00:06:56.507
> 2: start=00:09:26.332 end=00:14:04.265
> 3: start=00:18:20.632 end=00:22:38.598
> 4: start=00:25:08.473 end=00:29:54.829
> Saving AutoSkip entry: Masters of Illusion - Up Close and Personal
> TOTAL show time: 00:20:53.856
> 
> When viewed in VideoReDo, the commercial cuts are fairly close to the actual commercial segments. The wrong segment is ignored by VideoRedo.
> 
> There could be a problem in KMTTG, I guess I just don't see it because I review my commercial cuts and import them back into KMTTG.


Found another example this morning of bad skip detection with overlapping commercial cuts. This one results in a 16 minute commercial break in VideoRedo. Looking at the kmttg source code, the issue seems to be in the SkipManager code in the VisualDetect function. What happens is that after sending a channel down, kmttg receives a video offset position greater than the last one it received as it is stepping backwards through the commercial segments. I'll continue to look at the code, but I am not fluent in Java.



Code:


contentId=tivo:ct.466593163
offerId=tivo:of.ctd.3929992.2-1.terrestrial.2022-10-11-02-00-00.3600
offset=0
tivoName=RoamioOTA
title=Quantum Leap - A Decent Proposal
4571 23384
1040105 2017185
1659724 2007144
2381779 2830255
3054651 3452811

KMTTG Output from skip detection


Code:


(Setting pause point=0)
0: start=00:00:04.571 end=00:00:23.384
1: start=00:17:20.105 end=00:33:37.185
2: start=00:27:39.724 end=00:33:27.144
3: start=00:39:41.779 end=00:47:10.255
4: start=00:50:54.651 end=00:57:32.811
Saving AutoSkip entry: Quantum Leap - A Decent Proposal
TOTAL show time: 00:36:29.949


----------



## pl1

ADG said:


> Now if I can impose and ask someone how I backup and restore my one passes with kmttg I'd be grateful











Select Season Passes, Select Your TiVo, Select Refresh, Select Save to Save and Load to restore.


----------



## ADG

Thank you so much Pl1 - and to all who responded - very much appreciated!


----------



## howards

I have been successfully running kmttg for years, currently on 2.4p.

I can't find the files cdata.p12 or cdata.password anywhere on my hard drive. How do I find out what certificate my copy of kmttg is using?


----------



## reneg

howards said:


> I have been successfully running kmttg for years, currently on 2.4p.
> 
> I can't find the files cdata.p12 or cdata.password anywhere on my hard drive. How do I find out what certificate my copy of kmttg is using?


It's embedded in the kmttg.jar file. You can unzip the kmttg.jar file to get to the cdata files. I think the certificates in 2.4p expire in December. I'd recommend moving to lart2150's build of kmttg. It's got the latest cdata files in it which expire in May of 2024.

Another option that I have not tried is to find the latest cdata files that lart2150 posted, unzip them into you kmttg directory and when kmttg detects expired certificates in the jar file, kmttg will check for later cdata files in it's base directory.


----------



## howards

reneg said:


> It's embedded in the kmttg.jar file. You can unzip the kmttg.jar file to get to the cdata files.


I found the cdata.p12 file in the jar file, but no cdata.password file so I can't verify the cdata.p12 file.

Thank you for the suggestion to move to the newer build of kmttg. I will try that if my current kmttg stops working.


----------



## kdmorse

howards said:


> I found the cdata.p12 file in the jar file, but no cdata.password file so I can't verify the cdata.p12 file.





Code:


XF7x4714qw


----------



## howards

kdmorse said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> XF7x4714qw


That worked. TYVM. 

It says it expires 12/11/2022 so looks like I will be installing the recommended update.


----------



## lart2150

It looks like two of the javafx classes are no longer included in openfx so I'll need to work around them. I have a build running on opendjk 19 using openfx from JavaFX - Gluon. The biggest thing that is broken is the pie chart for disk usage. the next thing is something that helps with theming but is a minor cosmetic item. If anyone wants to preview it before I make more progress i've uploaded the jar to https://lart2150.com/tivo/kmttg.jar

I can launch it with the command below but it would depend on where you extract the javafx sdk.
java --module-path "C:\Program Files\Eclipse Adoptium\javafx-sdk-19\lib" --add-modules javafx.web -jar .\kmttg.jar


----------



## howards

lart2150 said:


> It looks like two of the javafx classes are no longer included in openfx so I'll need to work around them. I have a build running on opendjk 19 using openfx from JavaFX - Gluon. The biggest thing that is broken is the pie chart for disk usage. the next thing is something that helps with theming but is a minor cosmetic item. If anyone wants to preview it before I make more progress i've uploaded the jar to https://lart2150.com/tivo/kmttg.jar
> 
> I can launch it with the command below but it would depend on where you extract the javafx sdk.
> java --module-path "C:\Program Files\Eclipse Adoptium\javafx-sdk-19\lib" --add-modules javafx.web -jar .\kmttg.jar


Thank you for your work in keeping kmttg alive, lart2150.

A while ago I successfully upgraded to v2.5-l. Now today I tried downloading the new v2.5.1 from github. I don't see how to install this. There doesn't seem to be a kmttg.jar file in the zip file.


----------



## howards

howards said:


> Thank you for your work in keeping kmttg alive, lart2150.
> 
> A while ago I successfully upgraded to v2.5-l. Now today I tried downloading the new v2.5.1 from github. I don't see how to install this. There doesn't seem to be a kmttg.jar file in the zip file.


Never mind. I downloaded the kmttg.jar file from the above link and it works fine.

Still curious as to why the github zip file doesn't contain kmttg.jar.


----------



## howards

After upgrading to kmttg v2.5a-l, something changed with the font used in the NPL list (it is fainter). Is it possible to go back to the earlier font, or to allow font selection in the configuration dialog?

Thank you.


----------



## Sparky1234

howards said:


> After upgrading to kmttg v2.5a-l, something changed with the font used in the NPL list (it is fainter). Is it possible to go back to the earlier font, or to allow font selection in the configuration dialog?
> 
> Thank you.


Updated and can confirm same font change here.


----------



## Sparky1234

kdmorse said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> XF7x4714qw


I have the kmttg.jar file unzipped; what program should I use to open cdata.p12 and see the expiration date?


----------



## howards

Sparky1234 said:


> I have the kmttg.jar file unzipped; what program should I use to open cdata.p12 and see the expiration date?


Under Windows:

certutil -dump <certificate full path>


----------



## Sparky1234

C:\kmttg jar new>certutil -dump cdata.p12
Enter PFX password:

Can't enter password. What am I missing?


----------



## howards

Password for kmttg v2.4p is
XF7x4714qw

Someone else will have to chip in with the 2.5 passwords.


----------



## Sparky1234

Anyone?


----------



## lart2150

vlZaKoduom


----------



## Sparky1234

lart2150 said:


> vlZaKoduom


Thanks!


----------



## lart2150

I've pushed a test build of kmttg Release v2.6-l-rc1 · lart2150/kmttg

The two changes are support for more recent versions of javafx and therefor java, and fixing remote rpc. Below is are example batch scripts I use on my computer to launch it on windows with java 11 and 19. Please report back issues you encounter. There are going to be some minor cosmetic changes mainly with the disk usage graph.


Code:


"C:\Program Files\Eclipse Adoptium\jdk-11.0.17.8-hotspot\bin\javaw" --module-path "C:\Program Files\Eclipse Adoptium\javafx-sdk-11.0.2\lib" --add-modules javafx.web -jar .\kmttg.jar

"C:\Program Files\Eclipse Adoptium\jdk-19.0.0.36-hotspot\bin\javaw" --module-path "C:\Program Files\Eclipse Adoptium\javafx-sdk-19\lib" --add-modules javafx.web -jar .\kmttg.jar


----------



## reneg

lart2150 said:


> I've pushed a test build of kmttg Release v2.6-l-rc1 · lart2150/kmttg
> 
> The two changes are support for more recent versions of javafx and therefor java, and fixing remote rpc. Below is are example batch scripts I use on my computer to launch it on windows with java 11 and 19. Please report back issues you encounter. There are going to be some minor cosmetic changes mainly with the disk usage graph.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "C:\Program Files\Eclipse Adoptium\jdk-11.0.17.8-hotspot\bin\javaw" --module-path "C:\Program Files\Eclipse Adoptium\javafx-sdk-11.0.2\lib" --add-modules javafx.web -jar .\kmttg.jar
> 
> "C:\Program Files\Eclipse Adoptium\jdk-19.0.0.36-hotspot\bin\javaw" --module-path "C:\Program Files\Eclipse Adoptium\javafx-sdk-19\lib" --add-modules javafx.web -jar .\kmttg.jar


Seems to run fine on Windows 10 with Java (build 1.8.0_351-b10). Haven't noticed any issues yet. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Sparky1234

Running fine here. Thanks. The NPL list is back to normal.


----------



## lart2150

sounds like so far so good. I'll likely release it as stable this weekend. I've made another change that is not in that build. non gui actions will work without java fx.


----------



## Lurker1

@lart2150 Do you have time to try fixing a longstanding bug in the autoskip code? After watching and deleting an autoskip program, kmttg sends an extra play command which makes the next program in the now playing list start playing. I think this only happens when the "Indicate with play when skipping" option is on.


----------



## lart2150

@Lurker1 can you run kmttg with -d and send me a private message with the debug log? please also include the approximate time you start and finish the show.


----------



## lart2150

I've pushed v2.6 it includes a tweak to autoskip that Lurker1 reported. The last two items are new since the rc build I posted earlier so you likely only would want to update if you use the autoskip feature and some times start watching another show within 6 seconds of finishing another show.

support openfx 11 and 19
fix remote rpc again (advanced search)
remove java fx dependency for non gui operations
change autoskip code to be more sensitive to starting another show









Release v2.6-l · lart2150/kmttg


support openfx 11 and 19 fix remote rpc again (advanced search) remove java fx dependency for non gui operations change autoskip code to be more sensitive to starting another show




github.com


----------



## ThAbtO

Does this fix the RPC Delete box from not deleting?


----------



## lart2150

ThAbtO said:


> Does this fix the RPC Delete box from not deleting?


It might. Did that stop working around the end of November/start of December? What steps do you take for rpc delete?


----------



## ThAbtO

No steps, just that last time, I had RPC Delete checked as a job, Delete didn't happen.


----------



## lart2150

ThAbtO said:


> No steps, just that last time, I had RPC Delete checked as a job, Delete didn't happen.


I took a quick look at the code and that can use remote rpc and this release should fix remote rpc. I just tried and I was able to delete a show with rpc delete checked by right clicking on the show and selecting delete.

if it still does not work for you add -d to the command to start kmttg and send me the debug logs and I can take a look.


----------



## mattack

I'm now getting this 
RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.0.106, port=1413): Received fatal alert: certificate_expired
when kmttg tries to connect to my tivos. I had updating now playing earlier today.

Is this the certificate in kmttg timeout thing? or is it something that will be fixed on tivos end?


----------



## lart2150

The cert kmttg uses for rpc expired today. You can either switch to my fork that has the updated cert or extract the zip I posted last December into your kmttg folder.









New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption...


oh sorry, I don't use that.. I was misunderstanding and was absentmindedly thinking you were talking about SkipMode. yeah, I wouldn't trust any automatic skipping like this... Even when the skips are "good", sometimes I need to skip back to ABSOLUTELY confirm, as I mentioned in the 2nd...




www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## ThAbtO

mattack said:


> I'm now getting this
> RemoteInit - (IP=192.168.0.106, port=1413): Received fatal alert: certificate_expired
> when kmttg tries to connect to my tivos. I had updating now playing earlier today.
> 
> Is this the certificate in kmttg timeout thing? or is it something that will be fixed on tivos end?


Update to at least v2.5a-l.


----------



## badams888

ThAbtO said:


> Update to at least v2.5a-l.


I'm running v2.4p and I grabbed the zip with the 2 files, cdata.p12 and cdata.password which I placed in the top level kmttg folder, alongside kmttg.jar and it works again.

I was unable to use the certificate program; I tried both the reported passwords, but in both cases it said bad password.

But my rtivo.tcl program is now working again. Thanks to all those who are now supporting kmttg!


----------



## worachj

Thanks to everyone for their work to keep kmttg running!!!

Links to help others maybe find things a little bit easier ...

Updated certificate with password. Download and unzip into your kmttg folder.








New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption...


oh sorry, I don't use that.. I was misunderstanding and was absentmindedly thinking you were talking about SkipMode. yeah, I wouldn't trust any automatic skipping like this... Even when the skips are "good", sometimes I need to skip back to ABSOLUTELY confirm, as I mentioned in the 2nd...




www.tivocommunity.com





lart2150's latest kmttg release with updates and bug fixes. Will update certificate with latest password.








Release v2.6-l-rc1 · lart2150/kmttg


support java fx 11 and 19 fix remote rpc again (advanced search)




github.com


----------



## rthurlow

lart2150 said:


> I've pushed v2.6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Release v2.6-l · lart2150/kmttg
> 
> 
> support openfx 11 and 19 fix remote rpc again (advanced search) remove java fx dependency for non gui operations change autoskip code to be more sensitive to starting another show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> github.com


I started up my kmttg 2.4p today, and it died with a cert failure, as you all know already. I found this discussion and link, and it's Just Working now  . Thanks so much for picking up the torch and keeping this going, it's still such a cool collection of functionality!

Rob T


----------



## samccfl99

Hi, well I wish I would have came here very early this morning instead of wasting 2+ hours playing with the darn thing and not getting anywhere (and I have a bookmark for this thread!)...LOL. The certificate must have expired at midnight today, because I know I surely used it yesterday before midnight...It drove me nuts! This new one does work fine, BUT not knowing why I was getting the errors, like an idiot, I updated the Java 8 to the current 351 from 231? (My pc is on W7, but my laptop on W10 is on 231, and it does not get the error).

Aborted setup due to error:javafx.scene.control.Tooltip$TooltipBehavior.<init>(javafx.util.Duration, javafx.util.Duration, javafx.util.Duration, boolean)
Aborted setup due to error:javafx.scene.control.Tooltip$TooltipBehavior.<init>(javafx.util.Duration, javafx.util.Duration, javafx.util.Duration, boolean)

I get the 2 errors when I execute the program in the cmd box, but like I said, it don't seem to affect anything.

Thanks for fixing this AND THANKS FOR KMTTG ALL THESE YEARS! I was having a little fit because it was so weird and I download recordings and edit them and put them on my YT channel (mostly news and stuff).


----------



## plgillen

lart2150 said:


> With the android update we got a early Christmas present. The current mind cert expires December of next year. The attached cert expires May 3rd 2024. Assuming we don't get another kmttg update you'll need to extract this zip in the kmttg folder.


*lart2150: *You are awesome for fixing my problem!


----------



## csmiles

ThAbtO said:


> Into which folder should this go? Or, is it just the KMTTG folder.


Just put the two files into the main kmttg folder ... the same one that config.ini and kmttg.jar are in. Worked for me also!


----------



## slowbiscuit

reneg said:


> I continue to use the autoskip feature of kmttg. I see that the Tivo autoskip data has got much worse since Tivo automated the skip process. I manually review the KMTTG skip data in VideoReDo, adjust the commercial cuts, save the edits and import them back into kmttg so they jump correctly on Tivo. The type of errors I regularly see in the autoskp data are missed promos at either the beginning or end of a commercial segment, missed local news commercial segments usually before a commercial segment, and 4-10 second commercial segments typically in Law & Order shows during their black screen cuts between scenes. I think all of these errors are Tivo related, and not KMTTG.


In addition to the bad skip points making kmttg's autoskip function worthless to me, it would randomly cause my Roamio w/TE3 to crash and reboot when it ran. After I stopped using kmttg's skip collector I never see a reboot. For sure a Tivo issue and not kmttg, but it was annoying.


----------



## Teeps

lart2150 said:


> With the android update we got a early Christmas present. The current mind cert expires December of next year. The attached cert expires May 3rd 2024. Assuming we don't get another kmttg update you'll need to extract this zip in the kmttg folder.


This fixed the error for SSL certificate expired for me.

Thanks to whom ever created this fix.


----------



## techpro2004

just saw on github the new lart2150 fork of kmttg now supports java 11 and was wondering which java implementation to use IE: oracle java 11 or openjdk 11 thanks.


----------



## aodennison

ThAbtO said:


> Into which folder should this go? Or, is it just t Or, is it just the KMTTG folder.


The KMTTG folder worked for me.


----------



## ADG

Truly sorry if I'm asking the same question as others, but I don't see the same error listed in the past few pages of the thread. I have just started getting the following error when I try to refresh a tivo:

sun.security.ssl.HandshakeContext.dispatch(Unknown Source)

Is the solution to install 2.6-1 or is there something else I need to do? Thank you.


----------



## UCLABB

ADG said:


> Truly sorry if I'm asking the same question as others, but I don't see the same error listed in the past few pages of the thread. I have just started getting the following error when I try to refresh a tivo:
> 
> sun.security.ssl.HandshakeContext.dispatch(Unknown Source)
> 
> Is the solution to install 2.6-1 or is there something else I need to do? Thank you.


Install 2.6.1


----------



## ADG

2.6 or 2.6-1? If 2.6, is there a link please?
Thanks.


----------



## UCLABB

ADG said:


> 2.6 or 2.6-1? If 2.6, is there a link please?
> Thanks.











Releases · lart2150/kmttg


Java application to interact with TiVo DVRs. Contribute to lart2150/kmttg development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com


----------



## ADG

Thank you !


----------



## singemfrc

Just want to add my thanks to lart2150 for taking this over so we can keep using kmttg!


----------



## snerd

I mostly use kmttg running on a Raspberry Pi running Buster, to rebuild skip tables at 3 AM, and perform autoskip during the day. I updated to v2.6-l with openjavafx 11. Used "sudo apt install openjfx" to get openjfx 11. The Rpi also runs pi-hole and a print server, so it runs 24/7.

I haven't don't a lot of testing, and there are some error messages when launching, but the pie charts in "Disk Usage" appear to be working. One issue: in Configure/Tivos, the help text when hovering over fillable text fields uses a black on black font, so it is completely unreadable.

Launched with "java --module-path /usr/share/openjfx/lib --add-modules javafx.web -jar ./kmttg.jar"

Note that "javaw" is a windows thing, Linux only uses "java"

Much thanks to lart2150 for keeping kmttg alive!


----------



## brian163

I don't know if this is a bug carrying over to the fork or not but I thought I'd mention it. While having "Enable RPC style communications with this Tivo" enabled (checked) is likely desirable, I was trying something and noted that I can't toggle it off for a particular Tivo as when I then hit OK in the Tivo dialog, the following error is produced:

Aborted setup due to error:javafx.scene.control.Tooltip$TooltipBehavior.<init>(javafx.util.Duration, javafx.util.Duration, javafx.util.Duration, boolean)
Aborted setup due to error:javafx.scene.control.Tooltip$TooltipBehavior.<init>(javafx.util.Duration, javafx.util.Duration, javafx.util.Duration, boolean)

Is this a known issue? Or perhaps changing this setting is blocked (required)? I guess it's not causing an issue but I'm otherwise curious.

Also, I added a "+1" to the posted issue regarding the hover over tooltips being practically unreadable (blackened out). Since I can never remember what every option does that is causing an issue (for me ;-) ).


----------



## juanian

I was thinking about making a thread asking "Which TiVos support season/episode info", but I suspect that that info is right here in kmttg. I know Bolt and Edge support s#e# info, but do older models (like Roamio or Premiere) also support it? And with those older models, will the s#e# info show up in the metadata episodeNumber like for the Edge and Bolt (of course, just as an integer). (Never liked the loss of the Episode number info in the new guide data after the Rovi update  )

And one kmttg-specific question - which of those older models support downloading of the "To Do" info? (The documentation indicates that the 'Remote' tab is available on Series 4 and later models, but do all of those models support the 'To Do' list?)


----------



## ej42137

juanian said:


> I was thinking about making a thread asking "Which TiVos support season/episode info", but I suspect that that info is right here in kmttg. I know Bolt and Edge support s#e# info, but do older models (like Roamio or Premiere) also support it? And with those older models, will the s#e# info show up in the metadata episodeNumber like for the Edge and Bolt (of course, just as an integer). (Never liked the loss of the Episode number info in the new guide data after the Rovi update  )
> 
> And one kmttg-specific question - which of those older models support downloading of the "To Do" info? (The documentation indicates that the 'Remote' tab is available on Series 4 and later models, but do all of those models support the 'To Do' list?)


All TiVos that support V20 and V21 use essentially the same metadata. And that metadata includes the items referenced in this question. Any Premier, Roamio, Bolt or Edge will have season, episode and the To-Do list data available for downloading by kmttg.

If you had a Premier or Roamio you would know this already from kmttg. Are you perhaps thinking of buying an older model because the Roamio is known to be much more reliable than the Bolt or Edge?


----------



## juanian

ej42137 said:


> All TiVos that support V20 and V21 use essentially the same metadata. And that metadata includes the items referenced in this question. Any Premier, Roamio, Bolt or Edge will have season, episode and the To-Do list data available for downloading by kmttg.
> 
> If you had a Premier or Roamio you would know this already from kmttg. Are you perhaps thinking of buying an older model because the Roamio is known to be much more reliable than the Bolt or Edge?


I'm looking at what I could do with a Premiere/Roamio without a subscription to a cable company. I passed on the chance to buy a cablecard-only Premiere with Lifetime for $50, and I'm looking at what I could have used it for (like a Season Pass server to allow me to plan shows to record on DTV). The TiVo couldn't actually _record_ any shows, but the guide data would let me identify shows I would want to individually record on DTV (which has a limit of 100 in the Series Manager). (Yea, I'm a tech nerd  ) (I *think* I can still schedule recordings without a cablecard/tuning adapter, right?)


----------



## ThAbtO

juanian said:


> (I *think* I can still schedule recordings without a cablecard/tuning adapter, right?)


Not if its a cable only Tivo DVR.
You need a OTA capable Tivo DVR to record Over the air channels and not from cable.


----------



## dlfl

juanian said:


> I'm looking at what I could do with a Premiere/Roamio without a subscription to a cable company. I passed on the chance to buy a cablecard-only Premiere with Lifetime for $50, and I'm looking at what I could have used it for (like a Season Pass server to allow me to plan shows to record on DTV). The TiVo couldn't actually _record_ any shows, but the guide data would let me identify shows I would want to individually record on DTV (which has a limit of 100 in the Series Manager). (Yea, I'm a tech nerd  ) (I *think* I can still schedule recordings without a cablecard/tuning adapter, right?)





ThAbtO said:


> Not if its a cable only Tivo DVR.
> You need a OTA capable Tivo DVR to record Over the air channels and not from cable.


IMHO the sweet spot for this is the Roamio Base (4 tuner) model, which can be configured for either OTA or Cable (but not both). The 6-tuner Roamio models *cannot* do OTA. One possible issue I’m not sure about is I suspect you don’t want to run the most recent “graphical‘ (icons) user interface (TE4) as I think the Roamio horsepower is a little short for that UI. The text oriented TE3 UI will run fine but may not be pleasing to all users. This can be (and has been) debated here.


----------



## juanian

ThAbtO said:


> Not if its a cable only Tivo DVR.
> You need a OTA capable Tivo DVR to record Over the air channels and not from cable.


Correct - I can't record shows on that TiVo (as I had already mentioned in the post), but I am expecting that I could get the To Do list without a cablecard/tuning adapter (since the CC/TA are only used to feed the video/audio signal, and are not used as part of handling the guide data). (It is too bad that the comma-delimited data doesn't include the ProgramId, which would make the matchup of the kmttg To Do list much easier to match up with the exact program it corresponds to.



dlfl said:


> IMHO the sweet spot for this is the Roamio Base (4 tuner) model, which can be configured for either OTA or Cable (but not both). The 6-tuner Roamio models cannot do OTA. One possible issue I’m not sure about is I suspect you don’t want to run the most recent “graphical‘ (icons) user interface (TE4) as I think the Roamio horsepower is a little short for that UI. The text oriented TE3 UI will run fine but may not be pleasing to all users. This can be (and has been) debated here.


Yea, UE3 is fine for me, especially with loss of some functionality that I have heard about that comes with with UE4.

Now I'm really wishing I would have picked up that Premiere - oh well! 

I do have one (of 3) HD TiVos working, and they could do both antenna and cable at the same time. (Don't know what the issue with the other HDs are - I suspect on elf them has that 'memory solder' issue, and I don't know why the other one is down (not HD, and I don't think it is the power supply).)


----------

